# General chatter while we wait (and commentary on the "pull out method")



## gigglebox

I do this to myself every few months...bare with me ;) 

If you got pregnant with "pull out", what went wrong? 

My husband and I have been using the pull out (withdraw) method of pregnancy prevention successfully for over 4 years. Our child was planned/intentional. 

The day before ovulation, we had sex, he ejaculated, wiped off, then continued having sex with me until I finished. I've never let him do this before--I never let him reenter if he finishes first and I'm in my fertile window...but a second kid is on the table possibly next year so I let it slide :dohh:

So...has anyone gotten pregnant with this sort of specific circumstance?


----------



## DobbyForever

I know this isn't what you want to hear because I do these types of threads myself and get annoyed when people come and are like, "Yeah! I had that same situation... but I wasn't pregnant." Like go away! That's not what I want to hear!

I had an incident before I had my iud in when SO and I were in that dangerous period of we are stable in our relationship to stop using condoms but hadn't quite figured out what form of reliable birth control to use. He has great self control, so pull out has never been an issue for him. One month, two days before ovulation, he finished. This time, he was being lax about it since we were mulling around about TTC. He decided he felt like finishing (TMI!!!) right on my vagina. Then, he IMMEDIATELY re-entered me and went for round two which ended up another place we'll leave out. I didn't get pregnant from that.

His swimmers work, but I'm not sure how well. We got pg when a condom broke and I used plan b, but then we also had been ttc for a few cycles with no dice. So shrugs. Got my FXed for you though! I'm right there with you. I'm ovulating today, and SO was supposed to try with me two days ago but had a last minute mind change so we are back to WTT since work is insane for him right now. But there's a part of me that hopes and prays that, even though he pulled out well in time, that somehow I will conceive.


----------



## gigglebox

Haha, lol you definitely called me out here ;p but to be honest, i'd really prefer to wait until mid october to start trying, maybe november if Hubs is on board....so while i have a glimmer of hope the next two weeks, i won't be devastated when my period comes (as I'm certain it will).

That said, I do wonder how these women get pregnant with this since, technically speaking, it's hard to do if the method is used correctly (i.e. He actually pulls out in time, hasn't had previous ejaculations between sex, doesn't reenter after he blows, etc.). Are these the reasons pregnancy happens? Do the man lie and actually get that first spurt in before withdrawing?

I am so curious because it's worked great for us and I've known others and read stories of fertile couples using it with success as long as we have and even longer.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have been reading posts and medical journals. The information is conflicting, but the general gist is that most pregnancies happened because he did not withdraw in time but think they do because, like you say, it comes in spurts.

But I did see something on a government site that had a small study whose findings said sperm in pre-ej is based on the individual not the situation. That certain men, regardless or previous ejaculating or bathrooming, have sperm in their pre fluids whole others just do not.

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## DobbyForever

Some hopeful reading though:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nyone-else-get-bfp-using-pull-out-method.html

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/06/pullout-method-contraception-my-story_n_3881396.html

;)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby! Thanks so much for the links. Seems like what they have in common is it was unexpected, so the fact I'm anticipating it means I won't be pregnant lol; no worry though, I'm fine with waiting, and I am hoping to fall pregnant (soon) after a friend of mine does who's been trying for over a year now. I know how it feels to want it and others get it, and i don't want to do that to her...

To answer your question, I am 2dpo I think..maybe 3dpo. Actually I'm pretty sure it's 3dpo. I wrote it down....I'll test if I'm late but not really expecting anything. I'll test early if I get any symptoms I got last pregnancy....or maybe I will anyway since I kind of have a major POAS problem.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw, that's very sweet of you to think of her like that. Yeah, I have read a lot of he must not have pulled out in time threads but those two had a lot of he did it right but I still wound up pg. So who knows! :)

Awesome. I'm 2dpo as well. In the same boat. I don't want to start testing early because, even if I know it's a long shot, I am a POAS addict. But I might go ahead and test once when I run out of prenatal vitamins in 8 days. If it's neg, I'll be switching back to my regular women's vitamin.


----------



## gigglebox

Check the contents, my women's vitamin still has plenty of folic acid in it. What I hate about it is it's 3 a day instead of just once, and i have TERRIBLE memory. I'll take them 'til they run out,mthen will switch to a one a day pill...

Ahhh, so you too? (POASA) What brings you into the tww? I see in your signature you're WTT, why is that? How long until you resume proper ttc?

So, as it turns out, i documented my early symptoms in the tww when i got pregnant with my son. I am having the same cervical position now as i did at 5dpo then :dohh: im certain it's not happening this month, and it's so funny how our bodies just loooove to play tricks on us when we're hyper sensitive to "pregnancy symptoms" haha. 

That said, if I get to 8/9dpo with my boobs not hurting, I might start testing as that was the major tip off for me last time (they always hurt until day 1/2 of my cycle). I can't remember when they start hurting though...but i know they do at least 4-5 days prior to my period, but i think it's more like a week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Try not to get too hung up on what is the same/ different, especially if it gets you down in the dumps. Every pregnancy is different. Keeping my FXed!

For the most part, the pre-natal and daily are the same. The only two notable differences are the pre-natal does not have vitamin K and has double the amount of folic acid. My daily only has 400, which I think is still acceptable but on the lower end of what you should take ttc.

The long short of it: SO and I got pregnant back in December doing everything under the sun to not get pregnant. I lost that little bean mid Jan, and I was so devastated I got an IUD. The doctors said we could immediately go back to TTC like it was never there. Lies. We started TTC in early April when everything was happy sailing. A few months ago, the tech company SO works for got bought out. So he is stressed at work wondering if they'll let him go, his mentor/ boss is forcing him to get a tech certification every month and a half, and then his boss made him lead on a project for the first time while he still has to manage all of his other projects. He got really stressed out (imagine how pissy you get on PMS... he's like that 24/7) so we stopped having reproducible sex. I confronted him about it and we made plans to try O-2. He decided the best time to tell me he wasn't ready to have a baby because of his work and family stress was right before he finished. He pulled out much to my surprise after using knocking me up as dirty talk while we DTD. So I am forced into WTT, and who knows when that is going to change.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow. WOW. I don't even know how I would handle that huge slap in the face! :hugs2: I am so sorry to read all of that. When does the project end that he's working on/leading? Maybe that'll help. Could he maybe try to find another job? Hubs had to do that at one point and it was the best thing for us. In fact, he did it right around the time we got pregnant, which was terrifying, but soooo good.

So as far as me symptom spotting goes, I will be fine whatever the outcome is so i'm ok obsessing a little ;) also, if I get pregnant and all goes well, I want to have a partial hyterectomy at the same time as a c section (long story short, i have a wonky uterus that gives me periods 10-11 days long and hormonal birth control doesn't work on me; since my uterus is weird shaped no doc will come near me with an IUD; hubs offered to get snipped but i don't want these rediculous periods anymore...). I just have to find a doctor willing to do it (i had one willing up north but i moved and the first one i asked here said no, but i'll try to talk to them again...themdoctor was on board but the surgeon said no, so i feel like i may need a consult with the surgeon).

SO, what that means is getting pregnant may be the end to my days of symptom spotting and all the POAS fun (if a healthy child results) so I'm enjoying it while I still can :)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh, side note, just saw your location and oddly enough my brother is moving to your area from cleveland in the next month or so (government job). He's checking out some apartment on the island in the bay (??? Can't remember the name but maybe you know what I'm talking about) and working in the city.


----------



## DobbyForever

He likes his job for his degree. That's why his boss is forcing him to go get all of these certifications, so that he can move into more of the technical aspect. He also wants to go back to get an MBA in a couple of years. My issue is I did all of that already. I have my M.S., and I'm working for one of the top districts in the area. And seeing as how I have to physically carry the baby and do all that, I don't see why it stresses him out so much. Idk. He has Aspergers so that's what I signed up for.

I'm so sorry to hear that. 10-11 day periods sound awful! That was the one thing I enjoyed about my IUD/ post iud. Most women get heavier, longer flows. I went down to 2-3 days of lighter than usual flow. Why are they so hesitant to do the surgery?

I know what island you are talking about, but I am blanking on the name. It's a really great area (SF Bay) to live. It is outrageously expensive. How is his apartment hunting going? The market is very seller/ landlord friendly right now. I know friends of friends who have been outbid hundreds of thousands when offering above asking price, seen houses on then off the market in days, and rent is just skyrocketing. It is crazy. SO and I rent half a duplex from my parents, so we don't have to deal with it. But we're trying to get this townhouse and it's so stressful. I've had many friends throw their hands up and move to Portland or Austin.


----------



## gigglebox

House hunting sucks. I love looking at all the houses but the buying process (bidding and all that) is the most stressful emotional roller coaster ever. Our market when we bought our first house was insane. We had 3-4 offers we were outbid on before we got our house. We had seen several others we wanted to offer on but the seller was not taking any more because there were just so many offers already. And we saw more than I could count....so i feel you.

Though rent for a one bedroom in northern va is about 1500-1800 for an average place. I know it's easily 700 more where you are...my brother and his fiance are going to rent the one bedroom place that is about 2200 a month if i remember correctly, which is a tough pill for him to swallow (he was renting a townhouse for about 1600 in Cleveland). 

I was so hopeful about the IUD but knew i'd probably not be able to get it :( i'm not sure why they won't take my uterus. My thought is as long as an individual knows the consequences and consents to the surgery, why should the surgeons care the reason behind it? I mean i'm not asking for some weird experimental procedure.... :shrug: 

So...back to obsessing...my cervix is still being weird. It's super high (couldn't reach the os this morning, now i barely can and it seems slightly squishy and open, which, again, i reported about 7dpo last time). Cm is thick/creamy. Ok, i admit it, i'm having fun obsessing :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes, I can't imagine reaching a point of so many offers you don't even want to look at another lol. Glad it all worked out though!

Yeah, it's insane out here. It used to just be the tech heavy cities, but once everything blew up and engineers started moving out of the tech area into the suburbs/ forgotten cities now everywhere is expensive. I've grown up here and went to school in LA, so the rent situation is nothing new to me. But I can't imagine moving into it from somewhere else where 2k was a house mortgage or got you a mansion. I know a 1 bedroom apartment in the city I teach recently sold for almost $2 mil.

Be thankful you can't have an IUD. Having my IUD, for just 3 months, was the worst decision I ever made. I really regret putting it in and I will NEVER get another one unless I know I'm done having kids.

Yeah, I know they are liable for stuff but if you know the risks and consent they should do it anyway. Sorry to hear that. Hope that you find a surgeon when the time comes.

Haha obsess away. Wish I could help you obsess, but I don't check my cm or cervix so I have zero idea what you just said/ what it means hahaha. I just obsess over my temp pattens.


----------



## gigglebox

Haha, well usually my cervix lowers, firms up, and points to the side after ovulation. Being high up is unusual....although i did some googling of past threads and found one of mine with this same situation, plus no sore boobs, and i wasn't pregnant...however i was either 1 or possibly 4 days late for my period...i was also sick earlier that month so that maybe have screwed everything up. I pondered a chemical pregnancy but according to my post i was taking internet cheapies and they were negative. Who knows. But i am as clueless to temps as you are to cervical positions :haha: 

Tell me more of your IUD hatred.....


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw, yeah that's bizarre. Being sick around O can delay it, but who knows what our bodies does sometimes.

Well, I got a Paragard because it was non-hormonal. I didn't stop to think that maybe sticking copper in my uterus wasn't a good idea. It essentially works by physically blocking sperm, but also creating a mild enough infection/ reaction with your uterus so the lining is weak. Anyway, three guns said you can pull it out any time and start trying right away. That it doesn't have any lasting effects. But as soon as I started googling it my first month TTC, there were so many horror stories. My periods have been irregular since. I am still ovulating, but I've Oed anywhere from CD 12 to CD 28. It's insane. As much as I liked the 2 day period, it obviously can't be good that I'm not shedding the crappy lining. So I was glad that my last period was heavier and a day longer. So 5 cycles later and I'm JUST starting to go back to regularity.

I know people say a healthy couple can take a year to conceive. I come from a long line of fertile women and SO comes from a long line of fertile men. I get pregnant easily (keeping them is the issue). So going from a broken condom pull out with immediate soapy shower and plan b bfp to 5 cycles of nothing with perfect timing... I'm calling IUD bulls* on that.


----------



## gigglebox

I'd have to agree. Also, maiy i add that ob/gyn's need to better inform us? After all my bc fails (including 4 years of treatment, 7 types of pills and the nuva ring), my ob insisted i try the depo shot. I got it right there, that day in her office. Worst thing i could have done for myself....she said i would stop bleeding withing 5 days and call her if i didn't. Well, 7 days later i was still bleeding, i called, and she goes, "hmm. Well something continuous bleeding can be a side effect. That should be better next time." ARE YOU FUCKING INSANE, WOMAN? I bled for 120 days and was a complete emotional wreck for the first couple weeks (geeze, who would have thought pumping that much hormone into your body would do that?). That was the final draw for me, i'll never take bc of any kind again. 

The IUD I was looking at was the copper one for that reason. Maybe my inability to get it is a blessing in disguise.

And on another note, i'm also of the belief that fertility is genetic. My mom's mom had 7 kids. My mom had multiple pregnancies but 3 live births (i was the last one, conceieved on the pill...so then my dad got snipped). Hubby's dad has 4 kids with two different women. We got pregnant on the first try.

I guess this fuels my concern this cycled about getting knocked up when we weren't being totally safe....though i remain doubtful


----------



## DobbyForever

That is awful! Yeah, it is crazy what they say is no big deal and then it just wreaks havoc. I used to love my bcp, but something about when i hit 24/25 it just started screwing with my body. I started asking around my friends and found how common it is. I remember being single and telling guys I wasn't on any form of contraceptive and explaining why only to have them say they have many female friends who experience that so they understand.

I agree. My family is outrageously fertile. We're full of unplanned babies. Which, as much as I love my family and this is going to be mean haha, probably isn't good for the world for such low quality people to be reproducing.

You never know! It just takes one!


----------



## gigglebox

That's what they say...but really it kind of takes millions haha. Or at least several thousand. I was reading some article that said only about 12-50 sperm actually make it to the egg. Can you imagine that?! From millions to 12. Crazy.

I'm 5dpo today....still obsessing but my boobs are finally starting to hurt now. I know every pregnancy is different but my lack of boob pain in the tww with my son was my biggest tip off, as they hurt right up until i bleed. I did mention they got tender but then all that pain went away about 8dpo...so i'll be doing a lot of boob squeezing over the next fews days (as i already have been haha).


----------



## DobbyForever

Technically, it only takes one just the probability of that one making it is so low we use millions to up the chances. :) but yeah it is not easy for the little guys. I did read some samples of pre-ej contained 300k sperm. And people get pregnant from condoms breaking in their vaginal cavity. So if the universe aligns... ;)

Haha I bet DH enjoys that ;) my boobs are too small to ever be sore or hurt or do much of anything. SO, my mom, and I have already discussed getting a breast enhancement once we are done having kids/breastfeed


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, wish i could afford that. My boobs have never matched my frame. I'm an average sized girls, i'd say, but my boobs have always been a very small c or large b. But my belly has never matched with that, i have a large polish frame with these small boobs. Ig the rest of my body was small it'd be no big deal but....i feel like i look really disproportionate. On the plus side, the didn't get very big in pregnancy so they didn't shrink much either after breastfeeding, and they look almost the same as they did before i got pregnant, with the addition of stretch marks. I was scared they were going to deflate (i still am worried about that with a second kiddo).

What's the going rate for a boob job these days?


----------



## DobbyForever

They aren't too bad actually. I think the average for my area is about 6-7k when I googled it. I haven't checked with Kaiser, who I was shocked to see does breast augmentation. My only concern there is as much as I would be interested in seeing what my insurance does or does not cover and sticking to my usual healthcare facilities (their large hospital is 10 minutes from my house), it's not something i want connected to my job haha. 

Do boobs deflate? I have heard they sag after breastfeeding, but I have never heard of them deflating.


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, evidently that can be an issue with small breasted women. My friend and i were discussing it today as she had this issue. Basically, it's like the skin stretches, and when your breasts receed to what they were, the skin just hangs, like a deflated balloon.

I'm still getting symptoms...being hungry but having no desire to eat...soft poo...boobs only slightly sore....'course all this can be explained. If my boob really start to throb i'll count myself out, but so far they aren't bad. Actually i cringed when my son slammed into them today, only to stop and realize it didn't hurt.

How's your tww coming along Dobby?


----------



## DobbyForever

It's going pretty crappily. I'm about to start crying, and normally SO would leave work on a break and get coffee with me. He's so busy that he can't. Our townhouse deal fell apart, my students are acting up, and I am tired. I ate like 10 mini snickers today and kept craving them which means I am posing because I don't actually like chocolate, I just crave it when AF is on her way.


----------



## gigglebox

I am so sorry to read that &#55357;&#56869; on my phone, I'll type a proper response in a bit


----------



## gigglebox

I am so, so sorry to hear about the townhouse. We did that song and dance last year and it was TERRIBLE. so emotionally rough, and I hate to hear when people go through it. :hugs2: all I can say, which probably won't help, is that what home you end up with will likely be even better than this one. When we lost bids the first time, and when the house fell through this second time, both times we ended up with a home that was even more perfect for us, both time also in better locations (second time we also ended up with nearly twice the property for $7k less). I'd bet you'll find something better!

So what's going on with your students? What grade do you teach?


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. It's not the end of the world, but it was my dream townhouse. The issue is SO and I only qualify for this program this year, and next year we make too much money but not enough to afford to buy on our own because of downpayment requirements. Oh well. Guess we'll just stay where we are, save, and hope in a few years we can afford a single family home now that my student loans are paid off. You are so sweet. I can almost guarantee we won't find something better hahaha. But oh well. It's life. People have it way worse.

I teach second grade. I just have a kid who needs a lot of 1-1 but does not have an aide. He threw multiple hissy fits today, and at the end of the day he accomplished a lot and loves being in my class... but it is so emotionally draining pouring all of myself into this one kid then having to drum up even more for them... It's only day two and I am tiiiired hahah

How are you and the boobs? ;) Any new symptoms?


----------



## gigglebox

What a fun age! And yeah, that sounds draining. Is the child special needs perhaps? Or just high needs? Not sure how the classifications work in Cali (here we have special needs, learning disabled, and emotionally disabled). Maybe he's just having a time adjusting and will get a little easier once he's settled in, and also once you get to know him a little better.

About the house, I had the same thoughts about a "prefect house", and we did find some (the first time) that were more ideal than what we ended up with, BUT we got what we needed--a house that needed a little polishing and after 3 years of pretty limited work, we made 100k off of it. That first house allowed us to get this one, and there is no way the other ones would have appreciated as much (due to their locations). So not quite the same scenario, but the point of getting a more perfect house later still stands ;)

Symptoms...well, my left boob feels fine, my right is a bit tender when fondled which is pretty typical. My appetite has been weird...barely any yesterday. Anything I thought of eating made me cringe. I ended up eating sauteed spinach for lunch and again for dinner. I think I had a smoothie for breakfast...? And chips in there somewhere. Today started out the same, i ate a breakfast bar thing for breakfast (basically a niutrigrain bar) because i was in a rush and it was easy to just grab and eat, but felt quesy afterward for a few minutes....that subsided quick. then I was starving at lunch...but again I couldn't think of anything i actually wanted to eat. Finally I realized I wanted marinara sauce (I'm not reading into it, i swaer, i'm not convinced I'm pregnant, but ironically I craved marinara a lot in my first pregnancy haha) so i cooked some peppers, onions, and sausage and doused it in marinara. And that's basically been my song and dance, not really wanting anything but being hungry so I eat. It's abnormal because i'm usually ravenous before my period and DYING for chocolate/sweets, but this has been different. BUT, to logically explain it, I've been a bit nervous anyway and that plays into my desire to eat. I've also been starting to exercise again, which while it usually makes me hungrier, it tends to reduce my craving for sugar.

Wow that was a long rant. Sorry!


----------



## DobbyForever

He is special needs in a school that historically does not have any population of SN children. So while I have an incredible support staff, he is with me all day. If he hadn't been tested, I would just say he is high needs. He's competing with kids of PhDs and engineers so he is at a disadvantage.

I just love that you went through your symptoms and then tried to explain them away hehe. You're waiting until af is missed right? I'm getting ansy


----------



## gigglebox

:( poor guy. Hope things improve all around.

Wait to test until after af is due? Ha! That's funny. I have 6 dollar tree tests under my sink lol. I am a serious POAS addict. The first time i was pregnant, I think I took 11 tests after i got a positive....and it wasn't like I just had them so I figured I'd use them up, I went out and bought more FRERs. I only stopped because my husband asked me to :haha: before that, who knows how much I spent during cycles where i wasn't pregnant! I started at 9dpo, might do that this time too....so tomorrow. I'd wait for the weekend but hubs has NO idea i'm quietly obsessing over this so I wait until he leaves the house for work before I use them. So, if tomorrow's is negative, I'll probably test again Monday. Af is due the 25th.


----------



## gigglebox

I lied, i tested this morning :haha: bfn as expected.


----------



## DobbyForever

AWww yeah esp if you are using cheapies. I think I am sick. My bbt is way high. :( I want to test but I know in my heart it is too earlt


----------



## Scottish mum

Yes as there's pre ejaculation I don't know any story's tho sorry! But there's a chance. 

We use the pull out method well just recently started trying and lets just say oh has failed to pull out so I'm waiting to test soon! I don't know when I ovulate as don't keep track as periods different every month!! Like you we were going to try nearer Christmas but if it's going to happen now I would be over the moon! Good luck xx


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, oh no! What. Terrible time to get sick :( how are you feeling?

Scottish, usually when the pull out method fails it's because the man fails to pull out in time, so I'd say your chances are good! When are you going to test?

I pulled my test from this am back out to check it for an evap (i know, i know...) but a stupid, curved orange (yuck, dry pee) line was right where the test line would be, so i can't even obsess properly :cry: 

You can already bet i'll be peeing on a new one in the morning lol; also, this morning was SMU, tomorrow I'll try FMU.

I think all these nerves from testing and anticipating testing is wreaking havoc on my appetite. Still starving but uninterested in eating, and i haven't wanted chocolate, or sugar in general. Wtf. I love chocolate :(


----------



## gigglebox

Boobs are hurting now, as usual. I'm still going to test but it's looking ever more doubtful now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi Scottish! I agree, if he pulled out late then your chances are good. I read that the first wave of semen is packed with the most concentrated and most mobile swimmers. So even if he pulled out and got the second wave on your tummy, he sent all the ready for battle soldiers out onto the battle field. FXed!

Giggles, sorry to hear that! But you are not out until AF shows. 

I'm feeling okay. Just super tired from work. Took my temp to make sure I don't have a fever (I function really well at fevers of 100, it's 101 that I am miserable) but my temp was 98.7. Shrugs.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that is very interesting Dobby! When do you plan on testing? Sorry if i've already asked :)

Burp-puked in my mouth today (ewwwwww) and have had a bit of acid reflux on and off. I'm sure it's because of my recent eating habits, and my nerves. Hubs was in a bad mood today and it made me feel like a bfp would not be celebrated by him right now...i know he'd come around but i'm so nervous about his reaction. Not that it matters, since i'm not pregnant ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

It's weird. I tested just now and it was bfn. Hate the new frers, they are deceptive but it is def a bfn. I was trying to hold out until 9dpo but I was bored haha.

Sorry to hear DH is in a bad mood. I hope it passes so when you do get your bfp he can be happy and not panicked. I'm pretty sure my SO would shit a sideways brick if we get pregnant this cycle. I mean... he pulled out for a reason hahaha and especially since work took a turn and the townhouse fiasco. Things are shaky right now.


----------



## JLM73

Wishing you all luck!
Dobby your chart looks good!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks JLM! I see you're in the tww too :) will this be your first kid? 

Dobby, I might cave and get some frers but the whole reason i got the the dollar tree brand was to save money and NOT buy frers....i have to go to wal mart today so i guess i'll see if i stick to my guns, heh. 

I woke up this morning to my boobs hurting less. I wish i paid more attention in previous cycles to this! Not sure if they wax and wane with pain or they stay really sore....thought they stayed sore...

I also had my first "bfp" dream in a long time (gee, couldn't be because i'm obsessing, could it?) and i was (gulp) pregnant with twins. I'm going to go ahead and say multiples would be a worse case scenario lol

I also dreamed i owed some secret underground society a 11 page paper on how i raised my boston terrier. They had a hatch in my yard with a hidden opening (68 feet left of the well, and 30 feet back....oddly specific lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks JLM but you have seen my gorgeous charts before haha and look how those turned out. ;). My bbt is back to normal today.

Yeah I know the feeling, that's why I like FF you can chart your pms symptoms.

I had three frers and a cb digi with weeks leftover from last cycle. I get free urine tests since I have kaiser so anything after that I will go there if af is late

That dream is hilarious! Twins scare me, too. My mom had twins. I love them, but as infants so much work.


----------



## gigglebox

I should make an account next month just for symptoms. I think that would help tremendously, or at least just write them down in a journal or something.

Posted today's test in the preg test gallery. I see the faintest shadow but pretty sure it's the indent. 

It's going to be rough having to wait all weekend to test again! But alas, hubs must not be privy to my shenanigans!


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed! I agree, definitely retest on a frer but hold it for four hours! Or wait until tomorrow morning. :)


----------



## gigglebox

I tested, but failed at holding urine long enough :( so i basically feel like i wasted $5. Oh well, love and learn.

This should be an interesting weekend...


----------



## DobbyForever

Bummer Walmart sells the three pack for $12.99 and they usually have a $3 coupon on them


----------



## gigglebox

Dude., i'm so mad because last i checked they did have that. This time it was only a $9 (and some change) 2 pack :( but it did have the coupon...and I do need to go back to walmart for dog treats....

Oh lawd the POAS struggle is real!!! I almost bought one to take at the grocery store this afternoon since i was there alone! 

Wtf is wrong with me?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha nothing is wrong with you. :) I'm just short of running a fever, and I used Walmart is 4 minutes away from the grocery store as motivation to get off the couch to buy some food since SO gets home late haha. Bought 9 cheapies and a 3 pack of frer so I can waste money on tests and test every day until AF comes


----------



## JLM73

Dobby you aren't wasting money ...you are just making sure the manufacturer placed tests in the boxes...and well you know, once you open them you are kinda wasting them if you don't make sure there is a test in the wrapper too...oh and control lines - um hmm those have to be tested to make sure they change color...so umm...yea ...that part You are just ensuring quality control right??:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! Hahaha i guess we can stop saying we have a problem--we are just quality control! 

So when will you ladies start to test?


----------



## DobbyForever

You are hilarious, JLM. :)

I broke my testing seal. I have enough frers to test every morning until af is due. I'm 9 do, af shows with spotting 12dpo and 13dpo full force. I am worried that my temp is low. Only 98.4 for 9dpo doesn't seem right going to do a chart overlay

Judging by J's chart she still have a bit. She is 5dpo today? Just looking at the thumbnail.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jk just overrated my five cycles temping and 4/5 were 98.4 on 9dpo. Not feeling good about this cycle


----------



## JLM73

I had to force my crosshairs again since FF refuses to give them to me. It insists ( with dotted line) that I O'd cd 10 - I insist it's cd12...well until I had really bad cramping for like 5 hours last night?!
I never have cramps even with AF, so I am leaving myself at 5dpo today, but man if ever there was implant cramping/pain it HAD to be last night, but that would make me more like 6-8dpo today, which means FF would be right - but I just can't see that high spike being my O day...I have no idea

Awesome on the Frer stash Dobby I am so jealous!
But ahem - quality control must be prepared, no?

I only have some walmart cheapies saved up- I always start testing 9dpo, but this cycle I have no idea when 9dpo really is :rofl:

Dobby love, you are well above cover, so still lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, do share your tests when you can :) i love line spotting! And you certainly don't appear to be out yet, so hang in there!

J, i say you test both of those days "just to make sure" :haha: 

I don't know much about the whole charting thing. How do you get crosshairs?


----------



## DobbyForever

J, it probably does that because of the positive opks. But I agree with you on CD 12 being O day. FXed!!!

Gigs, the crosshairs are either put in by FF or you can put them in manually. The vertical line represents your O date, and the horizontal line is your cover line (which is your highest or average or something pre-O temp). That way you can easily keep track of how many dpo you are and if you dip below your cover line generally that is when AF appears (unless it's just your secondary estrogen dip which i get at 5 or 6 dpo).

I'd share my tests if there was anything worth sharing. They are stark white. No evaps, nothing. The last two days I have had weird cramping. This warm sensation like when you put tiger balm on down by my right ovary (the one I ovulated from this cycle) and then 10-12 hours later I get small tugging on the left side of my uterus. I don't feel pregnant though so shrugs. I ended up buying another pack of prenatals today. Going to see if i can get SO on board with trying one more cycle since I would be due the last day of school hahaha. My only other "huh that's weird" thing is that when I hold my tests super close to look for any hint of a line, the smell of the urine from the test dip is overwhelmingly disgusting. I've never had that before. So either my pee really wreaks (possibly, I changed my diet) or my sense of smell has enhanced.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and EVERYTHING makes me cry. I have been crying almost non-stop since yesterday afternoon. Cried to my SO, cried to my mom, cried by myself, cried to SO again... out of the blue I cry. Normally, my pms is angry like stay away I will b* about everything and everyone. But it could just be sad from all the bfns.


----------



## JLM73

Lol Dobby weepy sounds good for you then
Sorry Giggle, she already explained CH's
- Dobby explained it best, but I took out my opk on cd13 so FF would put in the dotted O line at least for now- since IF last night's cramping for 6 hours was implant, then I HAD to be at least 6dpo, which means I would have O'd very early, but it would be cd10 as FF suggests. I figure that will FORCE me to {feigning woe is me-ism} it will FORCE me to test a couple days earlier ...oh bother lol.
I figure if cd10 was O, then yesterday implant, then 3 days is 9dpo, which is when I would normally start testing.
Worst case I'm 2 days off.. I don't know. I def was convinced I O'd cd12 by chart, but Last night was something I have NEVER experienced, so we shall see if it all matters in a few days anyway!


----------



## DobbyForever

Got my FXed!!! I remember the implantation cramping I felt with my last bfp, but what I feel now is nothing like that. I know I have felt it before, but it's usually around O time. But I know I Oed so I don't know why I am having O pain at 9dpo. Pretty sure it means AF is coming. I am having deja vu as I type that.

So when are you going to test J?


----------



## JLM73

Will start Monday, it's the earliest possible bfp going by FF dotted line.
Well I have never gotten BFP before 9dpo anyhow lol, both times was long hold night of 9dpo


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, my earliest was the evening of 8dpo (based on cramping) or 9 days past condom breaking. Every other one was either day of AF or a day before. But blahhhh here's to hoping Monday brings good news for both of us.


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeee i'm hoping you both test positive! Cant wait to see what happens. Everything you're saying sounds promising! Even the feeling that you're out.

I finally felt like eating today--had taco bell (yuck) at lunch and okra from my garden for dinner. Unfortunately i over salted it and it made me gag...and now thinking about eating it is making me nauseated.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jealous!!! I want Taco Bell so bad! I have been craving it for three days. Every time I grab my keys to go to the car, I talk to SO and he reminds me that one night of Taco Bell is three workouts at the gym. I wanted to bake a giant cake today and eat it all because I was depressed.... got the "If you eat the ENTIRE cake BY YOURSELF you WILL get fat" speech. We're shallow in this house lol so that worked. He did say I could go out and get one of those by the slice ones, but they don't taste as good as the cakes I bake so tough s* for me.

Ooo nausea, eh? Sounds like someone might have a case of the morning sickness! That's how I knew to test with my last bfp. I was queasy at dinner and then full on threw up the next morning. Got a bfn that morning but was super sick at lunch eating something I eat every week with coworkers, so went in for bloods at the doctors, came home and POAS and BAM BAM frer bfp, fr gold digital bfp, and hcg bloods came back at 7


----------



## JLM73

OOh yes nausea = gooood...well, not usually but when ttc yessss lol
I never get sick...not even when I carried my surro twins, never had ms in my life, and thankful, cuz i love to eat!

Dobby, everytime I see your avatar I feel all Zen hehe
Oh yea Dobs - my daughter found a recipe on line to make cake in a cup..reg cake mix, just diff measures, came out good. That's how she keeps from baking a whole one to get her cake fix.
Oh wait - even better - If you go to the cake section, they sell mini microwave one...very good as well- I used to get them as special desserts for my older 2.
Not a whole cake but technically you can eat the "whole" cake lol.
As for the by the slice OMG we have a European Bakery and a Spanish Bakery nearby - Baked daily, so 1 slice ( it's huge mind you) SO worth it...OH and Cheesecake Factory - by the slice - SO worth it as well.... Now look what you started Dob lol


----------



## gigglebox

All this food talk.... :sick:


----------



## JLM73

lol sorry Giggle
Were you sick with your first?


----------



## gigglebox

Nope. I threw up once the entire pregnancy, and i think it was food poisoning. I kept waiting for morning sickness to come on and thank goodness it never did!


----------



## JLM73

Hmm maybe you have a girl bean lol I always thought more hormones should be involved with a girl - just my thoughts tho!


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL yeah I read old wives tale that boy beans give you mad ms. Guess all of mine must have been boys!!! Jk, the women in my family do not handle our hcg well at all. We are sick, miserable, b*s when preggers.

JLM, I guess it would make sense to portion it out and just bake some of it. Yeah, we have fresh by the slice at Safeway but meh. It's good. And Fresh and Easy always has delicious desserts they are just super expensive. That bakery sounds yum!!! And you can never go wrong at the CF.

So, either I f*ed up the pork chop I had for dinner or I am still sick or who knows. But my family picked me up to go to dinner, and I was sitting drinking my water when i got a waaaave of nausea. I almost had to excuse myself from the table. It was better after I ate, but still there for a bit before it went away. Trying not to get ahead of myself.


----------



## JLM73

Oh no Dob that's awful - glad you were able to get past it!
Hope you all get some relief in that area. I love all kinds of food, so ms would really be tough on me hehe, not to mention I love to cook!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ms with my last was no fun. The first two I only had it in the morning. Felt like being hungover haha. The last was all day. My gyn had to prescribe me medicine. It was less intense if my stomach was never empty.

BFNs this morning. Temp is still up, but I would explain it to decrease tomorrow or 12dpo not today. Just hope I don't have another tease cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

Well...i was waiting to see a darker line to let you guys know, but i did test yesterday morning with a super faint line. It looked identical to my 10dpo line with my son. I assumed it'd be darker this morning and i could show you guys but it's totally blank.

I'm not sure what to think....what would you assume? That the symptoms were in my head and the test was faulty or a chemical?

Had a terrible head ache last night and this morning. Blah.

I'm so mixed with emotions right now...


----------



## gigglebox

Here's yesterday morning's test. No point in posting today's.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 187


----------



## DobbyForever

:( big :hugs:

I almost lost my breakfast this morning which is bizarre since I made the exact same thing I made yesterday. I was nauseated for an hour. I'm fine now. Getting the car smogged and may find myself at walmart haha


----------



## JLM73

Gig don't worry just yet. Keep in mind even with the same brand of test, even the same lot number at times, the sensitivity can vary from stick to stick.
I def see the faint line on the pic you posted, so perhaps you got an overly sensitive lucky one, and the line will show up as hcg continues increasing, OR the one today is not as sensitive, and again, you will see the line tomoro when hcg is higher
:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Maybes you're right.....and against my better judgement i'll test one final time in the morning and let that be the deciding test. Though if it's light again i'm really going to be perplexed....i was pretty set that i was just going to wait until wednesday, but i can't help but pee on things! 

Dobby, this all sounds very promising! Hope you aren't just coming down with something :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I was just sick which is what is weird. I feel fine now. Was a bit queasy on the way to dinner, but it was just momentary. Took a test again (hahaha) and it was stark white. It's breaking my heart so I know I should skip tomorrow, but after my trip to Walmart I built up a good stash: 5+ cheapies, 3 cb digital with weeks, and 2 frers. It was my first time eating Ethiopian (SO was so cute today, we napped on the couch and then went out for a nice little dinner date), and so I had a carafe of honey wine without thinking. Oh well. I'm so tired and scared to go to bed. I'm terrified tomorrow my temp will drop.

I think you should wait until Wednesday. I want to wait until Wed, but I'm crazy and evidently like to torture myself.


----------



## gigglebox

I just read that last comment....should have waited but oh well. Definitely negative. I wrote to consumer affairs just to voice my concerns, ask about the false positives, and air my grievances about the new design (i HATE the curve, which to me makes it harder to read since i get more glare in the window).

On the plus side, Hubs is now ready to commit to trying actively for a second. I told him I'd like to wait until late October/November and he seems good with that. i hope it doesn't change...but time will tell! 

Good luck to you both this cycle. Keep posting here! I want to see a second line on someone's test!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw, I am so glad hubs is ready to try! :)

My temp dipped .1 and stark white bfn. I usually spot cd12 so a major temp drop tomorrow will let me know if I am in or not. I know it means nothing, but of the hundred (being literal) one step tests I have taken in the last 5 cycles only one other had an evap and it was grey. Yesterday morning's had a thin, pink evap. I know how dumb it is to get excited about an evap, but ... =\. I posted it in the gallery


----------



## JLM73

Ooh Dobby can you give us the link to it?
Would love to stare at it, as I am no doubt BFN this morning, but I still am anywhere between6-8 dpo...I have never ever had a cycle I was this unsure grrr.
Also Dobby, you are 11dpo, but when is your AF due? That is a very small dip.
With DS I literally dipped up and down everyother day.

Gig-SOoo happy for you he is on board! SOmetimes they just need a reality check hehe.


----------



## gigglebox

Just went and looked at the test Dobby...it certainly is interesting! Hope it turns into a positive for you. On one hand, if tests are indeed not created equal, perhaps this one has some weird reason for making a line this time...on the other hand, i took loads of frer's with my son, and they were always stark white. The odd one that was super faint and seemingly gray that didn't look like a positive at all ended up being my first positive and they got darker from there. 

Also this cycle i had been taking dollar tree tests and two (one taken yesterday and ine taken at 9dpo) had super faint evaps, which i never see on those tests. In fact, when i first purchased a few, i used one just to have a bases of comparison, like if i had an evap or faint line, but it was stark white.

It'll certainly be interesting to see what happens!

J, any new symptoms to report?


----------



## JLM73

Nothing on my end, other than my nips have been sore/sensitive last cpl days, I'm really just irritated not to know for sure if I am 5dpo or 7dpo. I tested ystrdy am and this am - expected it's early and BFN, but I need something to occupy my mind.
That gap in my +opks is naggin me, because usually i get all the +s together...see below pls:


----------



## JLM73

Ok...changed several things to see what I can get crosshairs with (experimenting with FF), also, tho cd9 and cd10 opks were + in appearance to me in real life, looking back at my pics, they were not as dark when compared with cd13 opk( i kept them all)
So I left everything as I truly saw it, but switched to FAM mode rather than forcing my O date.
Good part is this gives me crosshairs in FF, Bad part is the CH are later than I hoped for O, and it raised my coverline from 97.13 to 97.24 :(
I am barely above coverline with this, but had a slow rise with DS, so nothing more I can do about this. Hopefully most of the donor :spermy: hung around until cd14.
(Note- I am posting this in the Aug thread as well).
Bleh...now that this makes me only 5dpo today, I am putting away the tests fro a few days. This has really been stressing me out, as I truly gave 110% this go round.
Wish me luck, and :dust:


----------



## JLM73

Forgot to mention I discarded that one odd high temp pre-O...no idea why that morning was so high, but I woke up sweating under the covers.
Dobby how do I see your test?


----------



## gigglebox

J, now you've really peaked my interest! Do you have a ttc journal? If not, what's your background story?


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow, J! That's a lot of analyzing there lol. I stop testing after my positive. Too much of a headache.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2336061-walmart-cheapie-one-step-evap.html
Is the link. Sorry for the short reply, hav to get my classroom in order before I head to the gyn. I have itching (which started a few days ago but odorless and no discharge) but today i had a TON of really icky looking discharge. ><


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, maybe some vaginosis or something :( hope it's an easy fix. Also, did i ask what grade you teach?

My cervix is high, tightly closed...guess it hasn't gotten the memo i'm not pregnant yet :dohh: due tomorrow, very curious if my period will be delayed now.


----------



## DobbyForever

That sounds exciting but I know nothing of cervixes. I really stay away from it haha. I don't know what it is about my cervix, but I don't like to go near it. FXed!!!

Well, she said that just looking at it that there wasn't any abnormal or unusual amounts of discharge internally. She did see some externally. She went ahead and did a pap since she was down there lol and took a sample. Both came back clear. She said there was no sign of an infection, but there were skin cells in my discharge. She said usually this meant there was something there and my body just needed to flush it out which is why the cells were there. Idk could just be because I am two days before AF. I didn't ask.

BUT I do get free urine tests in the lab, and since she didn't do one (and I had just peed so I didn't ask) I went down to the lab. The radiology clerk checked me in instead of the usual lab clerk. I told her I wanted a urine test, and she asked if I had one ordered. I said no because you just walk in for those. She made a face and shrugged and said that I had "a standing blood test ordered". Last time I went in, my doctor ordered two blood tests to make things easy since I thought I was having a cp. The first came back neg so I never took the second one. I figured it would have expired. But I guess not. So I will call later tonight. Sometimes I get lucky and they get it processed before it is too late. Otherwise I have to wait until the morning. I am going CRAZY!!! Hence this long A post. It's a beta so no guesswork.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bloodwork came back <1 so no baby for me.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh boo :( so sorry to hear that. When is af due? And wonder what was up with the illnesses? 

I really hope hubs comes around to actively trying again.

My uterus stopped cramping after about 2 hours, but now it's starting up again. Definitely not looking forward to this period :( 

J, looks like it's all up to you now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Probably just kid germs. Second graders are dirty.

:hugs" My cramps are kicking in as well. Not sure if my region is just angry from the pap smear or PMS. I'm due to spot tomorrow and get full AF on Wednesday.

Honestly, I'm better off seducing him and hoping he gets caught up enough in the moment that he stops stressing for half a second and finishes inside haha. I know we would be better off waiting a year, but I really want my baby now r_R. I have put off a lot and sacrificed a lot for him. He should give me this hahahah

Seriously, J. No pressure ;)


----------



## JLM73

LOL geez i get home late Aug threads broke into a battle and now pressure for a BFP on a girl who has no idea when she even O'd :rofl:
Dobs that's crazy your temp is still nice and high!
Gig are you counting yourself def out too??
:cry:
Well if you are waiting on me...I am on the world's slowest elevator temp wise...and now that I am back 2-3 days I sure hope this darn temp actually shows some hope by the time I test again at 9dpo...not amused:coffee:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah wth happened?! I'm too lazy to read it. Lol.

Thanks it drop low tomorrow. Or it will be a tease and wait to drop until 13dpo or maybe I'll have another freak 14 lp cycle. My post iud cycles like to mess with me.

Yeah, your temps are confusing. Hope they keep climbing and quit playing games with your heart. Yes, I am singing backstreet boys in my head lol


----------



## JLM73

Lol Dobby, now I hear BSBoys, thanks

Oh Gig sorry forgot to answer your question - no I don't have a ttc journal. I just really like having other women who understand what I am going through, and being able to vent to others when needed, or benefit from their stories.
My story - I have 3 kiddos, 23, 18, and when I got married a 2nd time had my 4 yr old son, but planned to stay married forever after and have at least 2 more kids...well 4 yrs later, I am divorced from my abusive ridiculously childish ex, nearly 42, and still have a burning desire to have at least 1 more sibling to grow up with my 4y/o son. I feel just because my marriage didn't pan out, there is no reason my desire for another chil/sib for my son has to die with it.
Soo I was dating a man for 2 yrs, who wanted kids, and to remarry - and all was well until he finally admitted he changed his mind on kids right now...:shock:
He is now 47, and I nearly 42...He may have time to burn, but I truly don't. We still speak as friends only, and he is working out of the country, so thank GOODNESS I did not fget preg by him seeing we were NTNP all last year before his wonderful admission.
I was a surrogate in 2009 and carried twin girls for a couple, and still am in touch with them to this day. They are awesome, as are their parents.
BUT, I have been ttc with a passion for 11 months now, and I am worried it may not happen at this age, as I never had to try more than once in the past:(
But hopefully it works out soon, and my son can be the big brother I always intended him to be. I was an only child and hated it. I wish I had siblings to share things with now that I am older.
My older 2 kids are great, but my youngest will technically grow up an only child given the age difference and fact that they are out of the nest.
Sigh...so here I sit hehe:flower:


----------



## JLM73

Dob from what I gather - Lost started a new support thread for those struggling to conceive in the over a year section ( i think that's it - rather long term ttc)
So it seems some felt a post there and/or in her journal offended them in their current situations - be it bfp or ttc short term...
And from there many comments were posted in reply.
I read everything, but don't have anything to add either way to the discussion. Everyone has diff situations and things that make them feel hurt and or supported, and I get it - from all views... I really do.
TTC is a raw nerve for all of us each and every moment of each and every day...
I wish all of us could get our BFPs this instant and carry on to happy healthy pregnancies with children just as happy and healthy.
The truth of the matter is NO ONE on any of these boards can actually change the PHYSICAL state of our bodies, but we can uplift our spirits and add wisdom to each other's minds, so I choose to simply add advice and/or knowledge and positivity when and where I can. :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awe did not know you were a surrogate. How cool!

Ic ic. Yeah, I get pissy sometimes but when that happens I changed tabs to a baby store or YouTube to watch ultrasounds or gender reveals until I can say something constructive and helpful lol. I love this forum because of how supportive everyone is. I have been on so many others where the women are just cruel. So to each their own. I hope people read your post and take it to heart.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww what a bittersweet story, J. How do your 2 oldest get along? That has been my biggest debate this whole time--should my son have a sibling or are we better off with just him and affording more things for him? But hearing stories like yours make me feel confident in my decision to have a sibling for Des. I'll be honest, I 100% have no desire for an infant...but I would love to be pregnant again and have a toddler again. 

To help curb the desire, I also have a pinterest board where Ive started posting ideas for the nursery :)


----------



## DobbyForever

The only only child I know who enjoys bring an only child is a spoiled brat who has accomplished nothing in her life. Just saying. ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Really curious in an annoyed way to see what my body does. My temp is clearly dropping for af, but I should have hit 98.2 or lower today. Wonder if things will be as usual or if af will be late a day.


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> The only only child I know who enjoys bring an only child is a spoiled brat who has accomplished nothing in her life. Just saying. ;)

Lol!
I know two only children...one is a friend who enjoyed it but has her fair share of issues now....

The other is my father who still doesn't know how to share :dohh: god forbid you do laundry on Sunday (he designated that as his own laundry day, and if you had anything in the wash, he'd get bent out of shape and pull it out then put his own in :haha: )


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, why do you want a boy first? Just curious.


----------



## JLM73

Gig my oldest 2 are amazing. They are 5 years apart obviously, but NEVER fought, ever. It was not a planned age gap, but worked great as when daughter was born son just started kindergarten, and was very interested in being a helper. They still get along great to this day.
Will have the same age gap between youngest son and next, If I manage another this year.


----------



## JLM73

Interesting your temp is still up Dob.
I personally was raised by 2 parents from very large families- they each had lots of sibs, yet turned out to be really stingy as parents to an only child.
Ppl think all only children get spoiled- not me. I got ONE gift each xmas, and Bday, got cut off from Easter baskets at a young age, Santa myth burst rather early as well lol.
They pretty much shushed me whenever they were watching tv, and I spent a huge portion of my childhood playing alone in my room. Don't get me wrong, I developed great traits and life skills as an adult, but I never got to hang out with a sib, when all my friends were off visiting fam each summer, and no memories of special times with a sister, or having a big bro protect me, or helping with a younger sib. Holidays were pretty dull just the 3 of us, or when we visited fam, I was the only one my age - so either "play" with much younger cousins, or get teased by the older ones...it sucked.
And now that I am nearly 42, my mom almost 75- and we butt heads constantly, dad passed 5 years ago...once mom is gone there is no sib for me to reminisce over anything with.
Even it my kids all went off their separate ways later, at least they have lots of photos together, trips we took, meals we all made together, gifts opened to and from one another...it's just a whole nother dynamic of life you don't get as an only child.


----------



## gigglebox

J, you are making me want to say "fuck it" to WTT until late October and start now...

I'm officially out by the way...af has arrived.


----------



## JLM73

ah sorry Gig about AF
well you have a week or so to NOT try and can still change your mind back to ttc lol


----------



## gigglebox

You know...i'm seriously considering it. My only concern is having a baby in the summer...like logistically, how would that work with my son? I'll still want to take him to a playground...but what is done with an infant then? 

Uuuugh i'm jusT so nervous with an infant and a toddler :/ but if i want des to have a sibling, i have to suck it up! Plenty of women do it!


----------



## DobbyForever

My coworker has a 3 year old, a 2 year old, and is expecting (due Feb). She is still teaching and smiling lol. So you can totally do it!!!

J, yeah. I know plenty of spoiled not only children. I am one. Middle child and SPOILED! But I am the only girl so that could explain why momma both harps on me and spoils me. ;) Sorry to hear about your relationship with your mom. I adore mine. When I was engaged, the first words out of her mouth were, "Do not ask me to be your maid of honor I want to enjoy your wedding as your mom." Which is what I was going to ask hahaha.

Yeah idk. My body does stupid s*** lately. Haha finally getting my angry pms. I haven't had my usual spotting which kicks in around snack, but it could just be running late and I'll get it tonight. That has happened a couple times.


----------



## JLM73

No worries Gig, I found if the older one becomes Mommy's special helper, they don't give you much hassle. 
Being in the states you should be ok, just stroll the infanr to the park, or use a carry harness and light clothing. Little ones sleep alot the first several months, and if they are used to noise - toddler, tv, vaccuums etc, they will sleep thru it just fine.
Not to mention your lil one will be 9 months older by then


----------



## JLM73

Dobs I just noticed you only had 2 BD on your chart- timed fine, but did you just not chart the rest, or was OH away? Just being nosey :haha:
I usually have 1/month near O as my donor is a couple hours one way, and I travel to his area - went all out this month tho.
Honestly if this cycle fizzles, I am going to have to think about finding a closer donor.
I have other options, but don't trust them to not get attached and start visitation battles or trying to make our friendly relationship more than that- ugh


----------



## DobbyForever

No, SO was avoiding sex. If we had sex, it was not the kind that leads to reproducing. Long story short, I finally said enough is enough and we set a day (2 days before O) to be romantic and try. He tries to cancel, I bitch, he comes home, we have a nice dinner date and cuddle, BD he is saying all the right things about making a baby with me then he PULLS OUT! Confuses that he has been avoiding sex with my all month because of work stress and that he doesn't want to try anymore since work has gone to hell and his family is being a bunch of shits. So those are the only time we have BD. If he's home, he's studying. I go to bed early. His sex drive is dead from stress.

You should look into waiting paternal rights paperwork. It's usually done after the baby is born, but I'm sure you can draft up something that can be signed before the baby is conceived. Just make sure to have a reliable witness or attorney present and have it notarized.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I know I'm late to the conversation...and OP I'm sorry your out! But I wanted to add that, although I've heard of failure with this method, dh and I have used this for TEN years successfully and conceived easily when we were ready to have babies. Needless to say, if your partner has very good control and you want to get pregnant I would definitely consider another method:thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby makes a good point. Legal issues are a bear so it's best to cover these things now. You never know when someone is going to go back on their word. I've been there. Not fun.

Paris, we've used it over 4 years and only got pregnant when we tried (took us one cycle) so i'm a believer in it ;) we were waiting to actually try in a few months at the earliest but this recent slip up has reopened the subject and we are discussing trying sooner.


----------



## JLM73

Donor is a dear friend and donates at a clinic - also doesn't want any more kids of his own - I have no worries with him, but other options are exes and they won't sign away rights, that's why I'm avoiding them- well i take that back one will if it's a girl lol he wants a boy tho


----------



## DobbyForever

If he is a dear friend and down the line wants time with the kid, how would you feel? It's easy for people to say they don't want to be involved until the kid is born and your sharing pictures and memories. I mean honestly even if you get him to waive his rights now, it might not hold up if he fought it hard enough. Sorry, this is the daughter of an attorney talking. I was trained from age 5 to get everything in writing haha. People ask me why I freak about not having tenure when it's a sure thing I will get it. It doesn't mean s*** until I get it in writing haha


----------



## laila 44

Hi! Can I share my story! I did get pregnant after using pullout method reliably for 5 years. No idea wtf happened lol. My dh pulled out and finished on me! Well that cycle I got pregnant! I'm the type that used to roll my eyes at pre cum babies but I swear it happens! Just to show how oblivious I was to being pregnant from our usual pullout, my dh had to beg me to test after my af was an entire week late!! ( I'm always 28 days on the nose). I just couldn't believe it! Frer turned positive even before the control line appeared. We were freaking out...it was unplanned and my youngest was 8 months old... So yep. It happens alright...


----------



## DobbyForever

I'll cling to that next cycle if I don't get SO on board. Sigh. Dunno where the eff my spotting is. Giving me false hope. I hate my cycles now.


----------



## JLM73

I hear ya Dob, but I know the other 2 ladies he donated for, he has no relationship with one, and the other just sends a bday pic each yr.
He leaves it up to the recipient if they want to send anything or not.
I know him from the agency I worked with as a surro.
We could go the whole legal route, but honestly I have no issue with sending updates. We don't live close at all, and he is very happy that his kiddos are nearing being out of the house, so he can travel freely.
Also, even tho we are great friends, I know everything about him, and he has never asked anything personal about me - hell don't think he even knows my maiden name lol.
I of course am nosey and need to know as much as poss about everything I get into, and I had a full background done on him.:winkwink:


----------



## DobbyForever

Mkk. That's good. Also, not nosey. Just doing your due diligence. :) I'm so not excited to go to bed and wake up to tomorrow's temp and AF. x.x


----------



## JLM73

I hope your temp surprises you Dobby hehe
Mine is the one that needs to DO something lol. DS in my bed tonight, which means many wake ups tonight


----------



## DobbyForever

Yours looks like it's on a nice rise though. :) Sorry not sorry about DS. On the one hand, they are cute. On the other, I know how frustrating an inaccurate or missed temp in the TWW is.

I wish it would, but I doubt I am that lucky. I don't feel any symptoms either way (AF or pregnant) which usually means AF is coming. I just can't see me going from a <1 blood test yesterday to pregnant can happen with a decreasing temp.


----------



## gigglebox

Laila, i have no answers there lol; but wow, what a shock! I think i would have had a panic attack if i found out i was pregnant that soon. So do you have 3 kiddos or 2?

Dobby, do my eyes deceive me or did your temp increase?

J, your chart's not lookin' too shabby either! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

By like .3. Bfns emailed my gyn bitching. I'm so mad at life right now lolol. Probably swing by and do a urine test there after work then find some frers


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: Dob I think your BBT is trying to prove you wrong!
Sorry to laugh Dobs, but your BBT is as high as the average human awake temp lol
I really hope you just have a late implanter. I really do. Hey they say it can be as late as 12dpo.

Thx Gig - my temp is making some kind of attempt after all this BS...this is the worst chart I have ever had ...seriously :coffee:


----------



## gigglebox

See, i feel like charting temp would just piss me right off. It looks cool but......how frustrating lol


----------



## JLM73

Yea, but it's kind of addictive once you start lol
It's the same reason most of us look for sensitive tests and test as early as poss hoping to see a "sign" as early as possible.
I mean if we really didn't want to, we would onlt temp til the rise that confirms O and stop, or not test until we were late hehe.
Hpt companies are making a killing off the impatience of the human race.
I am cutting back for sure next go round tho.
I'm not going to check ferning until about cd12-14, nor opk till then since that seems to always be my O window, and I will just meet the donor cd 11 and 12 and call it done.
Then I am sure I will WANT to test by 9dpo, but I have spent a ridiculous amount the last many many cycles...so I think I'll try and wait until 12dpo and use cheapies from Walmart or $ store. That a day before AF.
I'll still chart my BBT, and sympts in the notes area tho. I actually like using FF.
I just need to cut back on the $ side of ttc and cut out things that weren't helpful - like starting opks super early, when I know where I usually O, and I have ferning daily, so no need to check from cd1...the only change i saw last 2 months was it gets thicker near O :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

How do you check ferning? Do you need a microscope? 

I totally get the whole addicting aspect of it. And i'm with you on cheapie tests next time. I'm still not 100% sure if the line i had was an indent or a positive, and that kills me. Better to just wait and be certain with a cheaper test! Also I bitched to the FRER mother company and they didn't give me squat. So I'm done throwing my money at them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously, I spend like $50 on tests every cycle at least. It's so bad. Then the opks I use are like another f***ing $60. HAhaha the rage is so real over here. I would love to be a late implanter, but I always read late implants tend to mc more. Idk. I just want an answer, yah know?

I love temping. I have high anxiety disorder, so I will stress myself out worrying whether I Oed or if we did at the right time or why my period is late or not late... blah blah so temping gives me more assurance than it does piss me off. Although I am pretty mad at it right now haha


----------



## JLM73

Ooh Hey Dobby check out this chart it has huge dips but she thought she saw a BFP yesterday, better one today her name is Aayla
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...esting-until-14dpo-pics-start-page-3-a-6.html


----------



## JLM73

Giggle you need either a ferning microscope - like $20 and up online
or you can use a real microscope. I couldn't find a single store local that had ferning scopes and all the ones to ship were going to be too late for my O that cycle, so I figure- as most fernig scopes seem to be 75x-200x a kids's microscope does the same darn thing.
I went to toys r us and they had them for $25 up, but I literally had like $15 on me lol
I went home and checked Craigslist and they had a BUNCH being sold brand new and like new from kids type to Professional Dr office ones from $10 up.
The one I bought is like new ( kid got bored) and came in a huge case with slides and even a telescope!?
It sells for $50 at toy store here, and has from 100x magnification to 1200x
Trust me the 100x is MORE than enough.
Here's a couple pics of my fertile ferning thru the lens- ignore the black mark in middle I scratched the lens trying to clean it :blush:
Basically there will be no ferning until you are about to O. They work like OPKs. Just before O you ger what looks like a fern leaf on a plant. (I have some everyday- I'm the odd case lol). They are awesomely easy. Just put a drop of saliva on the slide/lens let it dry fully and look at it. Can use it anytime of day, just don't eat/drink within 3 hrs before as it will give you false ferns.
*Here's my least amount of ferning* :

*Here's my Full Ferning near O*


----------



## DobbyForever

WTH that is awesome! If this turns out to be a wonky cycle I will buy one and keep it in my class tee hee. Multi use! ;)

Thanks for the link. Still no AF for me. Super bizarre. Gyn said she either wants me to come in or have a phone appointment. She's having a hard time following my cycles (she was on maternity leave when I started TTC). 

TMI

Spoiler
TMI, I have pooped like 3x today and a ton of poo each time.


----------



## JLM73

LOL love the spoiler
Heck yea Dobby, can you budget it into school fund??
I have tinkered with mine alot.
I pricked my finger, and set it on a slide with a slide cover and OMG I could seeeee the blood cells still moving in it. My 23 y/o son thought it was the coolest thing, and my 4 y/o loves to look at things under it too.
*My blood cells...yea Dexter moment lol*


----------



## DobbyForever

Hah, easily. ;) That sounds fun! I could see my second graders trying that though x.x Oh man I wonder what things they would put under there. Terrifying and cool things lol. FRER was a stark white bfn.


----------



## JLM73

Well it ain't over till the fat lady sings Dobby, and I'll duct tape her ass in a closet if it helps you get your BFP!


----------



## DobbyForever

Please do. I just got a wave of crampiness. =/ I am going to be so gutted (again) if my cycle is just f***ing with me (again).


----------



## JLM73

And maybe you should break out the duct tape on your OH too...wth was that pulling out about???
My ex did that once when we were ttc DS...I was so offended I chewed him out. He felt bad and we ended up dtd the next day and luckily had DS
I have no idea what goes thru men's minds... so indecisive


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously. I get why he did, but the how was complete bulls***. His job is at low risk, he is trying to go back to get a MBA but he has to get all of these certifications first, his dad is having health issues and his dad is a f***ing ass. Like I won't let that pos near our kid. Maybe MAYBE if we are in public and both SO and I are there to supervise. Maybe. Even then I doubt it.


----------



## JLM73

Oh wow
I don't blame you D, who wants someone they don't like or respect around their kids??
Well turnabout is fair play...you could always get on top, and just before he finishes climb off and say you are done - that was great! and hit the shower :rofl:
I don't even know what he looks like but I can imagine the expression hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I meant at risk but low risk and brother is a pos.

Well the way we dtd that would be challenging and with the muscles he has I am never anywhere during sex he doesn't want me to be. That sounds abusive when you type it our lol but it's not. Promise :) totally just turned myself on and so left for a concert. Will never understand his love of heavy metal


----------



## JLM73

Lol Yea I reread what you wrote a couple times I was all thinkin 50 shades over there :haha:
Not a bad thing tho...wimpy lovers suck! But I digress...
I like all music types to an extent but country. Metal depends on the group.
Some Old Metallica...My Chemical Romance...I like the in between kinds - some slow parts then comes in heavy ( like sex) :rofl:
Love 30 seconds to Mars type stuff.
Well hope you have fun!


----------



## DobbyForever

I like 30 second to mars. Idk I'm very much a perky pop princess lol. We are so oddly matched. We balance each other. He is going with a friend. They have mosh tickets and I would probably get killed in it so I opted out haha

Yeah we are into some kinky stuff hehehe :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ok t hat ferning stuff is neat and i had no idea you did it with saliva! I thought you used cm.

Dobby, wtf is your uterus doing? Let me talk to her for a second....BITCH, GIVE THIS WOMAN A BABY. 

And I can't comment on music as I have weird taste, but haven't found that i've been, like, seriously into anything since I had Des. The last band I "discovered" and fell in love with was Oland...but favorites include perfect circle, nine inch nails, katy perry....

I love the pandora ap. It's what I mainly listen to. As such it's so different from when I grew up and we had cassettes or cd's to pop in, now i have a whole "station" or music so i like specific songs more than bands....if that makes sense?


----------



## DobbyForever

Makes sense. I get most of my tastes from movies and shows, but if I tire of NPR then I listen to mainstream pop stations. I switched over to spotify though.

So temp took a nose dive this morning. I took it 20 minutes early since I sneezed and woke myself up, but that doesn't account for such a huge drop. Expecting spotting or full blown at. I cannot believe my body did this to me again.


----------



## JLM73

I agree on liking songs not necessarily whole albums now.
Dob that's crazy you woke yourself up with a sneeze!
Hopefully that's what threw off the temp too. Weird thing is, ppl say when you wake up and move etc before bbt it causes it to be higher.
Mine always goes lower! Sometimes even for the full hour after waking. very odd

AFM, I started feeling vag pings and twinges the last hour...that is usually what I feel when my cervix changes cp...not amused as I am only 4 days from AF.
It was high earlier, so I will have to check it after all the vag pings stop. :coffee:


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I woke up then sneezed and figured I should temp. I definitely get higher but only about .1. I started spotting at snack so I am officially out. Sorry to hear you are having those symptoms of at, hope you're wrong


----------



## JLM73

Oh nooooo :(
I was realing hoping not....I'm so sorry.
I'm not amused on my end either, vag pings are gone but def have the achy butt and thigh muscle feel, like AF...about to go take some ibuprofen


----------



## DobbyForever

=/ maybe it's good cramps/pings though. I'll keep my FXed.


----------



## DobbyForever

So I never look when people do this because I think it is gross hahaha. It's like when someone picks their nose: The person isn't gross; the boogers are. You don't have to look but I am going to post it.

What I get when I wipe

Spoiler
https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/DobbyForever/20150827_194657_resized_zpsor5fd2rw.jpg

Pad that I have had on for about 4 hours, I changed when I got home but the one I tossed was empty after having it on all day and spotting since 10am

Spoiler
https://i908.photobucket.com/albums/ac284/DobbyForever/20150827_194748_resized_zps4fj7qeqn.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry ladies...been emotional and had an fight with hubs (basically i took my hormonal rage out on the poor guy).

Hate to say it Dobs but it does look like a slow start to the period :( hope it stays away....

How are you doing, j? When I was pregnant with my son i felt for sure that af was going to start about 4 days before my period was due.


----------



## JLM73

BFN here x 2 since I used FMU then 2mu and had NOTHING to drink from wake up till 2mu testing 3 hrs later-both samples were concentrated for sure.
Dob If it never becomes more than that I would be suspicious. I mean if it needs wiping, but you don't need more than a thin panty liner that's just heavy spotting to me.
Also that is very watered down, like watery cm is in it. Def not straight up blood.
just my take tho


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer :( i'm going to be sad if we're all out. 

So where can we continue this thread after we're all done with the tww?


----------



## JLM73

Well unless we all plan on having pull out sex :rofl:
I guess I will be moving to the Sept thread.
But for now I am still posting in the Aug thread since AF is 3 days out :coffee:

Oh and *Gig*, sorry you had a fight with hubby.
I think for men ttc is either yay or nay...they participate, but don't take it to heart like we do since it is OUR body the preg has to succeed in ultimately.
We are always 100% more invested than they are as it involves our body and our mind.
They can want it, but as women it's almost like we NEED it to let us know we are ok, and not lacking in some ability.
It's silly of course, but men and women are just different :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Not silly, accurate....which is understandable, I mean babies are such an abstract concept for a man because the woman feels all the changes in her body and feels the baby in there. 

I don't know. But i agree, men have a want for a baby and women have a need.


----------



## JLM73

Corss posting as I def want you all to check it out:
Just wanted to share one of my fav links that I use to REMIND myself that when I finally get a bfp line strength varies ALOT!
These are all diff brands and if you don''t see them on the linkpage, just click the name and pic will load :dust:
https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/hpt-with-hcg/


----------



## DobbyForever

Well in before heaviest period of my life lol


----------



## DobbyForever

It stopped for a while then kicked in full force. Cannot believe you two actually looked. I love you. Hugs. Honestly, we can make a new thread in tww nobody cares


----------



## JLM73

Ahh sorry D
Of course I looked. Nothing grosses me out I worked as a paramedic remember lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha fair enough. It's slow down to normal now, but man I was losing a lot of blood for a while. Interesting dip today. Do you normally dip on 9dpo?


----------



## JLM73

No telling - all my charts have been totally diff
below is last cycle, and DS bfp chart
all very diff holding now for my repeat cheapie test tonight also going by wally now for a few more lol
*last cycle, poss loss/cp*

*bfp2010*


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I got my FX!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeeee so excited for tomorrow's test! Fingers crossed!

Yes, let's do another thread. I'm not sure what our TTC status is anymore though...so i may be living vicariously through you both. I don't even know anymore.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J. That site....sooooo addicting and i've only just started looking.

Dobby, have you talked with hubs yet on just wtf happened last cycle?


----------



## JLM73

Hey Chickadees...I've been running all over with mom and my oldest son...just posted some pics in the August thread...I need eyeballs...I hate limbo of any sort, and I don't see why a frer shows nothing and the wally world seems to....went thru this last cycle with the cp...not amused right now...
Thx in advance
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...st-thread-68-testers-19-bfps-1-angel-202.html


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeeee!!! I am so excited for you! There is no denying that wal,art test. Can you see any line on the frer at all? My first positive with my son and the test this time was super faint, but there.


----------



## JLM73

Nothing at ALL on the frer, and it's a 6 day sooner...supposed to detect as low as 6/10 or something from what I read, and I know the first signal is like 25miu...so no idea.
I had this last cycle and ended up 6 days late then bled for like 8-9 days, def a loss/cp
I never have AF that long. This is the first cycle after that so I am hoping it would kick the hormones into gear :shrug:
My gyn doesn't take my insur UNLESS preg - guess they don't deny you prenatal care, and you still can't usually sched until 8 wks, so I am def not getting excited until I know something for sure. I have an awesome gyn, so def don't want to change just to get labs done...
Hopeful morning test with fmu will be stronger. It will be 15hrs from the pics.
Thx for the info about your bfp!


----------



## JLM73

Forgot to add first pics i posted suck, but i think the neg on 2nd set def shows the line , and the 2nd reg shows color a bit better. I couldn't even see a line in neg on frer.
Gonna get to bed so I can get to next temp and fmu lol.
Hugs ladies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Giggles, nope. We have not talked about it. I'm just basically kissing a** right now and reminding him of how good things actually are/ distracting him from the stress of work. I think I can convince him. Maybe. If not, then oh well. I'm only 26. It won't kill me to wait a year.... well, not physically anyway.

JLM! That is a deffo bfp on that walmart! I think I see a hint of something on the frer. The sensitivity of 6 was for the old frers. I'm not sure we can trust these new ones to be that sensitive. They've already proven themselves as worthless in my eyes and the eyes of many others.

I know it doesn't mean anything, but my period is over. I changed my pad once today because it's hot and I just felt icky, but I've barely bled today. Now, there's nothing on the pad and barely anything when I wipe. I don't know if my body is just becoming super efficient because I have never bled that heavily before.  All of my post iud cycles have been short. It makes me feel like my lining still hasn't returned to normal.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wake upppp I want to see your tests!


----------



## JLM73

lol I just got home...and I'm not amused 
this mornings tests were 15 hrs later, and SUPER concentrated pee - like apple cider color, and nothing but a faint haze, shadow line on same brand - first signal, also tried a $ tree and NOTHING!
My temp also dropped .7 ....not looking good...AF due tomorrow...:coffee:


----------



## DobbyForever

=/ Sorry to hear that. But you know you're not out just yet. Your temp could always go back up. And a haze is better than nothing. Got my FXed


----------



## JLM73

Thx Dob...weird how your cycle went this time.
I hope you O on time, and DH is having a good week!
:dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks :hugs: DH has been having a good week. My PMS was more crying than bitching this month, and I can manage that fairly well/ so can he. He had his concert, a long motorcycle ride, and his mom's birthday is today so they are spending quality mom-son time (which will either calm him or stress him the eff out depending on her passive aggressive mood). 

O dates were 28 (cycle I yanked my IUD right around O), 12, 18, 13, 14 so I am hoping I will O around CD 13. FF has me down as likely to O CD 13-15. SO and I cleared our CD 11 night for date night. It's our anniversary, but one of those anniversaries where you don't celebrate it because it's kind of dumb haha. But I told him I wanted to do something. I'll let him in on what that something is later :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Lol Dobby - hey They say behind every great man is a great woman...That's because we do all the damn planning behind the scenes for them! :haha:


----------



## JLM73

I'm so irritated with these tests. Went to get a few more Wallyworld ones and someone bought the WHOLE 2 shelf rows per the stocker...:growlmad:
I wanted to stick with the same brand so when I compare it's not an apple/orange thing.
Ended up with just a couple $ store ones instead, and I really don't want to use the last frer , but am debating using it tonight on a long hold since that will be over 24 hrs from the + test yesterday.
So aggravating...


----------



## gigglebox

You should save the frer so you can use it for early testing next time, or use it to confirm, especially if they're not working so well. I still have my fingers crossed though!

Dobby, hope you can convince him :) i talked mine into it but he wasn't ready yet and i didn't know we were super fertile...i told him it'd probably take us 6 months minimum. My bad....but i always knew i wanted my first by the time i was 25 (i actually got pregnant at 25, but good enough) so i could appreciate kid free time after s/he is big enough to take care of themselves.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww J! I always giggle a bit when I go to Walmart and buy ALL the cheapies in stock. Like... sorry to whoever comes after me and they are all gone hahaha. ;) I really think you should wait on the frer until AT LEAST tomorrow.

Giggles, sorry to hear that. Maybe he'll slip up again. I think it's harder for guys. They go back and forth so much. Men. Ugh. Lol

On the bright side, while SO was with his mom I went out with my parents. I made a joke that we should go to an open house, and we ended up going to FIVE! There's one townhouse I really like, and one I could make work for me. Just waiting to hear back on the pet policies.


----------



## JLM73

That was the plan Gig. I wasn';t breaking out a frer until a cheapie showed a line and it was this line that made me use the first frer. Now I just want to know if it's another cp, and AF is coming tomoro or is there a bean in there determined to pull thru?
I got a $4 rebate from a frer 3 pack last cycle, so even if AF doesn't show, I can use that toward another 2 pack. They have $3 off coupons on them right now at walmart , so technically it would cost me $1/frer. I'm gonna do that bargain either way:thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I don't even bother with the rebates. I really should. Is it a pain? I'm just so used to rebates being a copy the receipt, cut off the upc, mail it in r_r Is that yesterday's test? Did you take a cheapie tonight?


----------



## JLM73

I haven't tested yet tonight, will at 1030p (EST) that will be a 6hr hold again and 28.5 hrs since last noghts test in the pics I just put up.
Frer rebate wasn't bad. First I have tried.
You can mail in, or you fill in a form onlinehere
https://inmarrebates.com/FIRSTRESPONSE/Step2.aspx?manufacturer=33200
After the form,it will give you a "code" (set of letters) , and tell you to write it on the receipt. Then circle the frer(s) price on receipt.
You take a pic of that receipt with code written on it, and price circled and that's it.
I got a rebate check for $4 from Inmar rebates about 3 weeks later.
Was easy BUT I had probs uploading the pic of the receipt at first, and if you take too long, you have to refill the form, and get a diff code.

It didn't require the box to be in the pic, but I did it anyway. You don't need a specific coupon to do it either just go to the link above and choose the correct frer you bought.


----------



## JLM73

**Copy pasting tonights test info here so I don't have to retype lol
OK ended up being a 7 hr hold trying to get DS to sleep lol
Walmart First signal - barely visble shadow haze
$ Store New Choice - barely visible shadow haze
Frer6daysooner - not even a hint of pink, but BARELY visible test line- meaning where the line should be, basically I KNOW where it should be, so if I stare long enough I can see that line
I reitereate the new design SUX for glare

I never used the "old" frer but I know most say the new ones aren't as sensitive, but has it truly gotten SO bad that a wally cheapie and $ store will actually show a haze of line and NOTHING on frer??
**Note ALL tests are still wet (15 mins old), so not evaps this soon...


----------



## gigglebox

I want to see photos!

And i am unimpressed with the new tests, personally....the glare does suck, and i did voice my opinion to FRER with no sort of concern. They just told me to see a doctor LOL. Didn't even comment on their shit tests.

The old ones were always stark white when negative, and i never got evaps. This last time around....yikes. Glares galore, faint lines, and evaps on all but one test. And the one i got the "positive on"....well i'm left wondering if it was all in my head and i didn't even actually have a chemical.

Dobby, great news about the town house! I have such a love hate relationship with house hunting....but it's fun when i don't actually need a house haha (although i do get envious at times...)


----------



## JLM73

Hi Lovlies!:hi:
I updated with this mornings test recap and pics on the August thread, since that is where I have been hanging out. Since it's the last day I guess I will continue on the Sept threads tomoro, but here's a copy paste, so you don't have to search thru the other thread:
<<OK first let me start by saying, since I am continuing to get a pink/purple haze on the walmart tests, and just a haze on the $ store tests (both supposedly 25miu),and the frers have "something" on 2nd line but no color that I can detect with my peepers, I have marked the last couple days tests as + on FF. The Walmart one from 10dpo was the strongest + of the group.
Since FF will change my chart temp line green, I have purposely put in a neg for today's tests (pics below) to prevent this, tho I can def still see pink/purple extremely faint 2nd lines. 
I took a zillion pics this morning of them since lines this faint have disappeared from the others after drying for a while.
I spend almost an hour sorting thru and making neg images of the pics I took this morning after testing, and the best ones are below.
Feel free to tweak if you see something better. I only have the basic paint program.
Gonna continue cramming water today, as the last 2 days of 7 hr holds have def put me back on water intake, and keeping my FX for a sticky bean, and trying to think positive to keep the at bay since she is likely circling my block right now lol. Pics below:
*First Signal 12dpoHope pink shows*

*First Signal pic 2 with negative below*


----------



## JLM73

OK...yes I am obsessing lol, 2 more test pics showing both today's and 2 day ago +. Today looks a bit stronger to me...hopefully.
Good news for you all...I am out of tests until later today :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

House hunting sucks lol. We'd have to get rid of three of our pets, and I am not down for that. So we may just wait. I'm hoping in the next couple of years a developer will try to buy out the duplex we live in (owned by my parents), and they would help us out with a down payment so we can get into a single family home instead of a townhouse. But we'll see.

J, those are some solid lines!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Dobby:hugs:
I gotta make it past a week and much darker lines before I even begin to stop wondering if things will pan out better than last go round.
:hugs:
I LOVE the hunt part of house hunting. When I was looking for something for mom I searched legit like 16 hrs a day for weeeeeks lol.
She was impossible. Everytime I found something meeting her long list of must haves, she found the most miniscule things to put her nose up at :growlmad: lol
Even my realtor was impressed I found so many matches for her list.
I LOVE the hunting part online. My realtor has been begging me to work for her, because she says I am her easiest client.
By the time she gets the first call from me, I give her 3-4 must sees, and tell her their mls #, when built, stats, land size and zoning, when last sold and for how much, how many days on market, if there is a cdd, hoa, which school zone and have already driven by the neighborhood- THEN she gets the call lol.
I see no need to waste her time or mine. I'm usually 90% sure something is worth an offer when I talk to her.
On the other side I HATE the closing process...underwriters are the devil!
They have nothing better to do it seems than see what hoops they can make you jump thru just when you think everything is a done deal:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

J! Those are great lines on a shitty test lol. Try not to stress.

Awww my mom is the opposite. She is very, "you have to look past what you see and visualize what it could be!" I almost died because the last townhouse had my dream bathroom: update, cherry cabinets with tons of storage, his and hers sinks, a giant mirror, a GORGEOUS marbled shower and tub that SO and I would have lots of fun in hehehe. My mom was kept saying that for some of the prices I saw I could easily put in a bathroom like that since most of the houses I looked at were about 50k under budget. But it's in a city SO doesn't want to move to. We're spoiled. He's 5 minutes from work right now and I am 15-20. I love going to open houses, but I hate the research and going on a thousand real estate sites. My stepdad is going to be our buyer's agent so we can get his commission back, but the downside is he is a practicing attorney so he's not going to do the groundwork for me. I just want a house because I feel like it would help convince SO to have a baby hahaha. I actually just wanted to go to one open house since it was it was 5 minutes away from where we were, but my mom insisted we go to more so we went to as many as we could haha

The problem is that we can only afford town homes, and they have pet restrictions. The only single family homes we can afford are in really crime filled areas of San Jose.


----------



## gigglebox

Those are great lines! Hope they get even darker as i know they will!!! Yay! Totally understand about the waiting thing now....i know next time i'll have to be far along before i relax about the pregnancy (the first time around was rough). So frustrating!

Dobby, i hope your SO comes around, like, now. But on the other hand, you don't want him to have a baby before he's ready as that experience will be totally tainted (take it from someone who's been there). 

I kind of want an August baby....so that means we can't start ttc until late november/december. If it happens earlier that'd be fine, but it's not my preference...i think we'll be preventing this month but it's fair game in October (in my eyes--we'll see what he says).


----------



## JLM73

Dobby have you checked into lease to own?
That's how I went from my first place - a townhouse - to our first home.
Signed contract to lease up to 2 yrs before we had to secure a loan of our own. We actually did it in a year, but was nice as it locked in the purchase price even if market went up.
Also depending on wording some of each monthly payment can go toward principle etc. House we got was like new- 6 months old- military family, got unexpected orders to leave the state.
She tried to come back and wanted her house back, but legally she was stuck, and we weren't giving it up lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha he needs to get over it. Everybody wants a baby lol ;)

Ugh tomorrow is back to school night. I don't want to think about anything. SO is stressed. Idk what his mom did but he came back super stick up his butt.

I love the new thread name


----------



## JLM73

Naughty girls {finger wag} you found a way to continue the Pull Out thread :rofl:
I love you all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Love you, too!!! Don't disappear on me now that you got your bfp. I will stalk you done lol

I had a thread go on for 4 cycles/ 3 months. Sigh ovulating 5/20. It's ballots dead. Everyone came and got pregnant and came and got pregnant except a few of us. :(


----------



## VanyasMama

Hi ladies, I have been lurking a few days and thought I better at least say hi. Your "pull out" thread caught my eye. My partner and I have been on that method for some time now but didn't this time on a very lucky timing. (My fault on purpose) I am absolutely 100% desperate for a BFP this time. When I get my two lines I will share the rest of my crazy impossible story.


----------



## DobbyForever

Good luck to you! If he didn't pull out during your fertile period you have a shot. :)

Sorry for the typos in my previous post. My phone is dumb.


----------



## claireybell

Im on cd3 and bored haha!! I hate this bit of ttc right back at the beginning uhhhh! Honestly if i had tests in the house i would still pee for fun lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Vanya, welcome! I'm so interested in this story now...you can't just say that and leave us hanging! 

Hi clairey! I peed on a test cd 10 or so...'cause, you know, i HAD to know what it looked like negative for a basis of comparison. Science!

Dobby, how many pets do you have?

J, you need more tests. Like now.


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Vanya, welcome! I'm so interested in this story now...you can't just say that and leave us hanging!
> 
> Hi clairey! I peed on a test cd 10 or so...'cause, you know, i HAD to know what it looked like negative for a basis of comparison. Science!
> 
> Dobby, how many pets do you have?
> 
> J, you need more tests. Like now.

Hahaa! Yup especially if your period had finished earlier than usual or it was lighter than normal.. Any excuse is a good one hehee


----------



## gigglebox

Yup. And actually i'm in a spot now where i'm debating on the test thing because my period was way short....usually i bleed/spot for 10-11 days. My period was over completely in 5. It has never done that ever. I'm thinking my chemical this month changed things up....but i'm still wondering if it'll start up again.


----------



## claireybell

I had a chemical the cycle before i fell with my son, mage long cycle & bled for whst seemed ages, the hormones def throw it all out, sorry for your loss hun


----------



## claireybell

For cd3 my period is now practically finished aswell... Maybe il have a short cycle again this month :)


----------



## pacificlove

CD5 here and it looks like DH and I will be traveling right around O time. We are house hunting approx 1000 miles away from here, staying with my parents during the hunt.... it'll be fun!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks CB, it was definitely an experience full of mixed emotions.

PL, where are you house hunting? That's quite a distance!


----------



## pacificlove

We are moving from Alberta back to Vancouver Island(British Columbia) after 4 years here for work it's time to go home!


----------



## gigglebox

Very exciting! I love Canada, though I've only visited east side cites (Quebec, Toronto, Montreal). Moving BEFORE baby is definitely a good idea.


----------



## JLM73

Gig I just updated with same old lookin pics on Sept thread
Had a dark blood streak in cm this morning when I was checking it started Progesterone cream a couple hrs later from the healthstore. It's 20mg per dose, and I am def doing 2 today to jump start, and stave off any bad:witch:juju
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2336223-september-testers-whos-me-26.html


----------



## pacificlove

gigglebox said:


> Very exciting! I love Canada, though I've only visited east side cites (Quebec, Toronto, Montreal). Moving BEFORE baby is definitely a good idea.

Where we are here it's a 3 hour drive to the closest midwives and hospitals I would feel comfortable with, that is if they would take me... It's scary here, (mis diagnosing brain cancer for migraines and just about killing women during child birth. If you are wanting an epidural you can only have it if you are the only woman going into labour for lack of nurses/doctors. Should there be a need for an emergency c-section they have to bring in the specialist from 1 1/2 hrs away. It's scary enough that DH and I have said no kids in this area!!) While we live 3 hours away from a major city, we are big enough for our own hospital, but no thanks...Sorry that's my rant.:blush: I wonder if they have ever heard of natural child birth here?

So yeah, DH has a job lining up (just no start date yet) and we are out of here!!


----------



## gigglebox

Well congratulations! Hope the move is easy and he enjoys the new job.

J, those are definitely positive lines...but I don't understand why they aren't getting any darker :/ hope you just have a slow progressing bean in there! When will you get your beta results? 

I spoke too soon about the period. I've just started bleeding again. The 3 day pause was nice but still weird and unexpected. My uterus is so frustrating.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow, go to work for 13 hours and come back to two pages lol. I am too exhausted to post anything of substance. So welcome to our ladies joining the craziness.

Gigs, I feel you. I want to pee on something but I'm only CD 5. I am happy that I had such heavy bleeding CD 1 and a decent flow CD 2. It stopped half a day then kicked back up light and now spotting for two days. So I guess bleeding over 5 days which is a big step up from 2-3. Hoping it's a sign that my lining is getting better. :)

J still looking good to me. Go get that beta!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Oh no...sorry the :witch: is creeping around again Gig
I am so antsy to test tomoro morning but not...
I REALLY am praying I see something encouraging! Like a darker pos hpt for one darn thing and at least a dang TEMP rise.
Looking at my chart I have never ever had one like this, but I am thinking it looks like I O'd, then the corpus luteum started my temps up for a week, peaked, and since it is losing strength closer to AF time, it's not prod as much prog, which is causing the temps to slope down again.
I am a science mind, so I always try to find the reason for things lol.
I am hoping that little dip yesterday was a very late implant at 12dpo, and the small recovery was today, and hopefully with the progest i am now taking, it will stave off AF (due yesterday) and give any bean in there a chance to dig deep!
:blush: Wishful thinking I know, as it doesn't explain the super faint faint 2nd lines since 10 dpo if I didn't implant until 12dpo...bleh who knows I just need to go to bed and wake up and test lol


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely sounds like you've got more lining shedding, so i think it's good! 

My stupid bleeding is because the two sides of my uterus are out of sync. I generally bleed for 3 days, lightly spot for 2-3 days, bleed again for 2 days, then spot another 3-4 days. This whole totally stopping for 3 days is brand new.


----------



## gigglebox

So excites for the new test tomorrow, j! I'm rooting for you! Especially since we're in the same time zone


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow, I never heard of that. Sorry. :(

J, could easily have been. Glad to see your temp in on the rise. :) Try not to stress!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Trying not to stress but you all know how it is...
*Say*-"I'm going to take the relaxed approach" :coffee:
*Do*-" Ok My bbt, opk, ferning, cm, cp and astrologer all confirmed O!":happydance:
*Say*"I'm not testing until AF is late!"
*Do* OMG you guys I just tested at 3dpo and I swear I see a line!":loopy:
*Say*"I'm not going to symptom spot"
*Do*"I think I felt implant on 6dpo, it was a twich for 23 seconds..:bfn:." Ok wait... there was a temp dip 8dpo and I think I saw implant spotting like a red pen dot on the TP:bfn:..., so I just read the most common day to implant is 9dpo, yea I knew I felt something that day, and my ear was itching, and I broke two nails..:bfn:.Wait wait, I'm def a late implanter... Of course I am, cuz I sneezed twice:smug::bfn: These tests are all FAULTY!!:brat:
Ummm hmmm....


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my goodness that is my life. My idea of not ttc is be prepared in case SO changes his mind. No more tracking O though. But then I go out and bought cb advanced digital, up and up opks (starting tomorrow), and already inventorying my test stash x,x


----------



## VanyasMama

Sorry ladies I don't mean to be cryptic. I just have no reason I should be pg. I am a bit embarrassed about my situation and don't want you all to think I'm totally bonkers to even be here. 
I am starting to have symptoms all over the place. Up till now it was just my iron will and confidence that had me sure this was finally my pregnancy. Now my bbs are huge and full feeling, my gums are sore and bleeding (didn't even know that was related until I saw someone mention it) sore throat, tired napping solid every day and hungry constantly. 
My BFP has to show up soon. The problem is I will not be able to tell anyone for a long time. I can tell my sisters but they are all far away. All my local friends and DS will not be told until I am so big I can't hide it. I am excited but I know it's crazy.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok...without revealing too much, how do you think the pregnancy occurred? I mean literally....broken condom? His "soldiers" near your lady bits? What?

I'm just curious :D i won't judge.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL dob & J! That is so relatable. 

I'm also trying to figure out in my head how many tests i have left (i think 3 new choice and 1 frer) and wondering if i should grab a couple more next time i'm in wal mart...

I also have all my frer's last time. I feel so stupid hanging on to them but it's like my only bit of my c/p i have and i can't let it go. They all have evaps, except the first one i took on 9dpo in the afternoon with virtually no hold. The positive i got is all but faded, however the 11 and 12 dpo's both have very obvious evap lines. 

Wow that sounds really crazy once i type it out lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Neither of you are crazy.

I once got pregnant from a one time stand with a douche coworker on a rebound from a time my ex fiance and I were broken up for the millionth time on CD 28. There is a picture of my period in this thread. If ever there was a place to not be judged, it is on this board. I promise. I had a terrible dating history and these girls have never once given me grief about it. Just support and advice. It's why I love BNB. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, why do you want a boy?


----------



## VanyasMama

Well, if no one is going to kick me out for being stupidly optimistic, I am 45, single with a 9 yr DS. My partner is married and we don't get to BD very often. When we do he usually pulls out. This time I knew timing was great and got him to stay. I want this baby more than anything in the world. When I tell him about it he may go away and never come back, or not I have no idea. It will wreck havoc on my life, but I still want this baby more than sanity or stability.


----------



## VanyasMama

I also have had two early losses. One six months before my DS and one about 18 months after. Those may have been not viable sperm because my ex has some reproductive issues possibly due to being at Chernobyl immediately after the crisis.


----------



## JLM73

Hehe yesssss...I totally understand
I got dark brown and some black blood when I wiped this morning, not alot, but more than yesterday. Aggravated my temp didn't go up given the 3 doses of prog I did yesterday. I am gonna try an extra dose today, and ask the doc for a beta lab requisition. The lab is right across the street, and even if she writes it, I'm sure I wouldn't get results until Fri afternoon or Monday, but at least I would be able to decide if I want to stop the progest and let AF start or keep battling :gun::witch:
Wallyworld tests still show an extremely faint haze but they are 25miu and I'm not wasting my last frer yet


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Trying not to stress but you all know how it is...
> *Say*-"I'm going to take the relaxed approach" :coffee:
> *Do*-" Ok My bbt, opk, ferning, cm, cp and astrologer all confirmed O!":happydance:
> *Say*"I'm not testing until AF is late!"
> *Do* OMG you guys I just tested at 3dpo and I swear I see a line!":loopy:
> *Say*"I'm not going to symptom spot"
> *Do*"I think I felt implant on 6dpo, it was a twich for 23 seconds..:bfn:." Ok wait... there was a temp dip 8dpo and I think I saw implant spotting like a red pen dot on the TP:bfn:..., so I just read the most common day to implant is 9dpo, yea I knew I felt something that day, and my ear was itching, and I broke two nails..:bfn:.Wait wait, I'm def a late implanter... Of course I am, cuz I sneezed twice:smug::bfn: These tests are all FAULTY!!:brat:
> Ummm hmmm....

Hahahaa this literally made me laugh out loud


----------



## gigglebox

VM, are your periods still regular?

Let me just say....I won't make comments or lecture because I'm sure you're battling these things in your own head....what i want to say is this:

Broodiness is NOT rational. 

"Baby crazy" is a thing, and the struggle is real.

I cry when I see toddler girls because I am desperate for my daughter. It sucks but I know i'm going to be in a state when the second one turns out to be a boy :dohh:

J, does this mean you're on the road toward another chemical?


----------



## JLM73

I try to give us all a good laugh at least once a day. It kinda balances the sadness a bit.
Vanyas - No judging here. Guilty secret...My donor is MARRIED lol. 
I found out when I ran a background check on him. He has donated before and has 2 kids from such in the last 2 yrs...NO idea if the wife is in the know, but He speaks openly about "we" this and "we" that when we chat while I pick up the ahem..."sample". I found out the background info just before meeting to get the first "sample" but have never let him know, I know.
Really he could just be married on paper, separated etc, who knows. So I don't ask or judge. You never know why ppl do or want what they do.
I personally want a child more than waiting another 6 months to find a good donor again.
Not sure if I will try again with him this cycle tho...the drive distance makes it very hard to make alot of pickups, tho he doesn't mind.
I also understand not telling anyone till too big to hide. 
I am almost 42, and NO ONE knows but the donor I am trying.
It's really no one else's business what we want anyway.
I'll have to see how this cycle goes as to whether or not O is clear enough to know when or how many pick ups I may have to do.
Some days it just seems SUCH an uphill battle...When the hell do we get to the top???


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs:
Can the donor meet you half way?


----------



## pacificlove

JLM, I love your story with the donor, we all do what we do for a reason. Maybe his reason simply is to help single mothers. 

In the meantime, I am on CD6, bleeding is just about to stop here. Normal is 6 days.


----------



## claireybell

My AF is nearly done, cd 4:)


----------



## JLM73

Gig and Pacific- he can meet 1/2 way, but I made it part of the deal that I drive to his town, as most pick ups are after he gets off work.
Not to mention I know what he doesn't know I know lol that he could very well have a wifey wondering why he comes home late every month around the same time:rofl:
Since I already pulled the background check, I figured he would be more likely to meet more than once if needed if he didn't have to have an excuse every month.

I did ask when we first met what his reason was for donating, and his answer was that he just wanted to help other women out after a friend of a friend (lesbian couple) asked if he would help them. I first met him from when I was with an agency that linked ttc couples with surros and donors.
I can't doubt why he wants to donate- alot of ppl tell me they could never be a surrogate, but I loved helping ppl out on that too :shrug:
For all I know the wife is aware of it. Not to sound mean at all, but I don't ask, and he doesn't ask why I am trying to have another child at almost 42, and not with my ex boyfriend of 2 yrs.
We have skirted issues, but respect the middle ground and don't ask too much.
Main focus was showing each other recent health screens, and of course for me- the background check he doesn't know about. lol


----------



## VanyasMama

Thank you guys for not judging. 
Gig- I am mostly regular like clockwork, ovulation cramping for a couple hours once a month, plenty of ewcm. My eggs are old but I really do believe in miracles and the power of positive thoughts. I spent the past 10 years married to an autistic husband who didn't really like me very much. He was very methodical in timing and making sure he got me pregnant with our son. I fell pg around our first anniversary. For a short time he was on board to have a second child but after my second loss he decided it was not a good idea. After that we only dtd a couple times a year. Not much chance for ttc. Since I left him every big thing I want has come to me easily. I feel like now that I am on my right path my life is becoming what it should be. 
My BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## DobbyForever

Exactly, the baby craze is real. We do what we gotta do. No judging. You just do you. :)

I want a boy because I am half Asian, and there is very much a first born son mentality. My mom would, never knowingly but she did it with my older brother, unconditionally love a first grandson ever so slightly more than a granddaughter. SO really wants two boys then a girl, but is hardcore set on having a boy. When we started dating, he said he would even go so far as to pay for sperm selection to ensure we have a boy but now that we were trying we just decided to let it happen naturally so we could save for a down payment. His mom is a b* (if you haven't gathered) and wants a grandson. His family really values boys over girls. I would love other a girl or a boy, but to please everyone else a boy would help loads.


----------



## pacificlove

Travel is confirmed, DH and I will be staying with my parents for CD10-15 and then on the road for CD16 which should all be right around O. 
Do I count myself out for this month already?:dohh:

Let's just say the walls at my parents place are thin...:sex:


----------



## DobbyForever

Do you know this about the walls from experience? ;) Do it anyway! Or book a night in a hotel for some quality BD time. I've stayed with exes at their parents' houses before, and despite large families and thin walls we always found a way to DTD on the daily haha. We either do it super early in the morning before people wake up or late at night when they are asleep. Or we wait for everyone to be gone. Oh man, the best one was I got up to get some water and my ex at the time heard me so he came out to check on me. I'll spare you the details, but let's just say we DTD in the kitchen right underneath his parents' bedroom hahaha. I miss when current SO's appetite used to be like that. Stupid work stress.


----------



## gigglebox

You go girl!!! I never had the balls to do anything like that. Well, not when other people were in the house....hubs and i boned like rabbits in the beginning. He lived with a few roommates at the time, so when they were out we DTD on a bar top, on those stools....oh and his room connected to a lower roof and once we did it on the roof and just stayed really still when cars passed, lol! 

So PL, borrow a car and drive somewhere private  

Guilty admission for tonight: i took a dollar tree test :dohh: my period was just so weird this time...i know it was due to my c/p, but i had to test just to make sure....you know....like ya do.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* You two will have so much more fun trying to be sneeky and naughty hehe. You def can get it done. Aim for quickies :haha:
*Jgo*I understand now that you explained wanting a boy first. Maybe you will get one of each - same time :rofl: Sooo jealous of those of you with live in penis hehe I was close but my ex just wasn't moving on my timeline, and I opted out of being stuck in another wrong relationship.
*Gigs* No harm No foul...I have done it both last cycle and this cycle if you see my chart.
Sometimes you just need to really be sure you aren't despite bleeding.

I am still really good friends with an ex...he's pretty much my best friend. Could count on him at anytime to bail me out...literally lol.
We both remarried 7 yrs ago, but I'm friends with him and the wife, and our kids play together once in a while. Just came from a playdate as a matter of fact...Jgo you mentioning ex sex, and Gig you mentioning rabbit sex just gave me flashbacks lol. It's a shame he is the most compatible man I ever dated, but I have no tolerance for cheaters...so I ended it loooong ago,....but MAN were we "compatible" lol. He still mentions it now and again because he married someone his complete opposite:shrug: Truthfully I think he's lucky she puts up with half the $h!% he pulls, and she doesn't mind him keeping all his female friends lol
She is def the right one for him in that way, but some days I am like Dude...wth are you doing??? Enough reminiscing
*Anya* No worries hun. Nothing to judge. We all walk our own path in our own shoes. Other people just see glimpses of us in passing, so they don't need to know everything nor will they understand.
Sorry you went thru such a trying relationship


----------



## DobbyForever

Love it, Gigs!!! The car is totally doable. Oh man, having high school flashbacks hahaha. And I tested on some dollar trees over the last few days. Was secretly hoping this afternoon's opk would be blaring, but nope. Negative hahah.

J, I hear you. It's hard to when you meet someone who is physically compatible with you. The ex I mentioned was like that, and then SO is like number one. But the same things that make him compatible in that way also make him an a** in day to day. Like his idea of cute is "I was dreaming about you last night" followed by something explicit. It's never romantic. Ever. I almost snapped yesterday because he texted me when he woke up and I was at work, and I was not in the mood to hear it. Idk. Honestly, having a live in penis that is stressed and won't have sex with you is hell. I feel like I force him into sex which bugs me because A- who wants to feel like they are guilting their partner into it? B- the whole basis of our sexual relationship is very dom/sub, and if I have to be the aggressor it is a complete turnoff.


----------



## JLM73

Oh Dob that does suck.
I like a give and take in the bedroom- switch style, but ex hubby was passive ALL the time omg huge turn off, Seriously who wants to feel like you have to bitch or chase them all the time for sex???
The ex I was compatible with I have to admit was the only one I almost wore out lol. He begged a few times to skip a day, but not for long hehe.
Otherwise I am a few times a week with most guys. I'm a scorp...I'm moody lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby i totally forgot to comment on the boy thing. Makes total sense. Did you look into gender selection? How much does that cost?

There were times where i had to be the asserter for sex, but i was having chronic pain issues in my back and hubs was afraid of aggravating it (so he says). I've also had him ask me to give him a break....it was second tri with my son. I got home from work first and would literally wait on the couch, often watching porn on my lap top, until he walked in the door, then i'd attack lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yeah, I mean I don't mind initiating. If I want it then I want it, but I know what I'm good at and what works. When you are constantly turned down, even when offering up a sexy outfit or special man kisses, it's such a blow to the ego and mood. We were talking about it last night, and he sounded really hurt like I emasculated him for commenting about how we haven't had sex in a month and the last time we did I basically emotionally blackmailed him into it.

Sigh. No, we didn't look into costs. Just decided it wasn't worth dipping into the savings over.


----------



## JLM73

Gender selection is not horribly expensive, but has to be done in an IVF way, which is what makes the cost crazy.
The full deal the woman stims, they take eggs, wash and separate his sperm keeping only the desired gender, then mix in a petri dish, bake at 325 for 30 mins...:haha:
Just kidding, fert the eggs in a dish with sperm of only one gender. Pick the best embryo(s) and put em back in mama...
I think they can do less expensively as IUI, but still have to monitor O for timing, then wash and separate sperm putting only desired gender in for IUI.
Cool, but even tho I am more partial to boys ( I like being the only Queen lol and boys LOVE their mamas), I am not bias enough at this point to pay that much.


----------



## gigglebox

Guess i'm the odd man out....but a boy would be nice so Des has the brother bond, but i've wanted a sister since forever and since i was never able to have that, i'd love a daughter. 

However, I'm weird about messing with odds...like i'm afraid if i try to sway, i'll end up with a daughter with disabilities instead of a healthy son. This is about the only way I'm superstitious haha....and yeah that sounds totally crazy, i know.


----------



## JLM73

Actually Gig you are in the win win situation. If you have a girl, you are happy and have 1 of each. On the other hand if you have a boy I'm sure your lil one's things can be passed on, which saves a bundle.
I kept EVERYthing from DS so if I have a boy I am set from birth to 5 yrs in clothes, car seats, stroller, hi chair, tubs etc. Just need diapers.
If I have a girl, accessories can still be used (jungle theme) and my best friend has 4 girls - youngest 1 and 3, and has already offered enough stuff for first few years.
I actually just found a case of diapers and pullups the other day in my storage closet lol.
I just need a:baby::rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately, i got rid of everything :( hubs and i swore off a second child. He changed his mind about a year ago, and i've only been on board about 5-6 months. So...i have a small box of 2t clothes and that's it. We sold everything else and that money is long gone. That said, i still have a crib and dresser and the rocker chair....so no really big ticket items except a bouncer/swing and maybe the car thing, and i'd wager i can get those cheap from craigslist or a friend.


----------



## JLM73

Understandable. Most ppl don't hang on to much, even if they plan another.
I just got lucky to have enough storage space. Larger items in the garage need the dust hosed off, but no biggie.
Dobby where ya at?


----------



## DobbyForever

Dobby was at work trying to keep her hormones in check. I am super :sex: on the brain the week before O, and with SO teasing me and not DTD I'm apparently flirting more than I usually do. Oops.

Sorry about the stuff. Yeah, I have nothing and by the amount I spend on stuff for other people's babies I am in trouble hahah. Oh well.

Work has just been really stressful this week.


----------



## gigglebox

Uh oh...the horny O build up! Every few months i get one day where i can barely function because sex is all i can think about. I actually love it...but it does seem to cause fabrications of weird fantasies with people i wouldn't normally have any interest in whatsoever.


----------



## pacificlove

DobbyForever said:


> Do you know this about the walls from experience? ;) Do it anyway! Or book a night in a hotel for some quality BD time. I've stayed with exes at their parents' houses before, and despite large families and thin walls we always found a way to DTD on the daily haha. We either do it super early in the morning before people wake up or late at night when they are asleep. Or we wait for everyone to be gone. Oh man, the best one was I got up to get some water and my ex at the time heard me so he came out to check on me. I'll spare you the details, but let's just say we DTD in the kitchen right underneath his parents' bedroom hahaha. I miss when current SO's appetite used to be like that. Stupid work stress.

I probably wouldn't do it out in the open when a parent could walk in.... haha! But you rock!! I am chicken! Since we are driving there (yupp, the whole 1600km/1000 miles one way!) we'll have DH's truck out there. Lots of time. Maybe the truck will gain some significance... it hasn't been "christened" yet...



gigglebox said:


> So PL, borrow a car and drive somewhere private
> 
> Guilty admission for tonight: i took a dollar tree test :dohh: my period was just so weird this time...i know it was due to my c/p, but i had to test just to make sure....you know....like ya do.

We are doing lots of driving, ~1000 miles to the destination, and then island hoping for the house hunting for 5 days, then 1000 miles back home!!

Good luck, hope the test is true, so get at it :winkwink:



DobbyForever said:


> Aww yeah, I mean I don't mind initiating. If I want it then I want it, but I know what I'm good at and what works. When you are constantly turned down, even when offering up a sexy outfit or special man kisses, it's such a blow to the ego and mood. We were talking about it last night, and he sounded really hurt like I emasculated him for commenting about how we haven't had sex in a month and the last time we did I basically emotionally blackmailed him into it.
> 
> Sigh. No, we didn't look into costs. Just decided it wasn't worth dipping into the savings over.

I love it when DH initiates, but recently he's been wanting me to initiate. Some days i "just want it" and need him to initiate but he waits for me to follow through. Those are the days that frustrate me. I love being off BC, my hormones are back to wanting crazy and lots of BD!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah. Ugh SO wants to go to the gym, but I am exhausted. I wish we could just dtd and go to bed. That would be perfect


----------



## JLM73

Dragged myself out of the pity party room because I can still see a faint pink on today's cheapie test- very very faint, but pink. 
It was partly obscured in deep yellow vitamin stain, so I decided WTH - I saw a video online where you can put a couple drops of water on a dry used test, and as the water wicks across, it removes pee/vitamin staining. It worked!!
Now I can still see the pink just as it was, but all the yellow is gone.
Gonna relax the rest of the night till next progesterone and hope for the best in the a.m.
Here's pics so you can see the stain removed, not sure if the pink shows tho


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not seeing it, but i'm on my ipad which seems to make line spotting much more difficult. So what's the plan going forward?

Ok next intrusive question for you all...

What's the significance of your screen name? Dobby, i'm assuming a HP reference....but you know what they say about assumptions. PL, what part of the pacific specifically do you love?

Mine's pretty stupid...i just laugh a lot. Like, awkward and nervously as a sort of "filler" in conversations, so someone along the line called me a gigglebox. I thought it was hubs but he denys it and in fact says he hates that name, lol.


----------



## JLM73

No worries Gig it's a very faint line and the edges are not sharp due to the water test i did lol
My name is just initial and birthyear.
I did see there is a JML that posts too kinda confused me one day I was like When did I post that?? Then I stopped being dyslexic:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM! I saw that, too! I was so confused!!!! And will you just go get a beta done lol you're killing me

Gigs, that's not stupid at all. 

It is a HP reference. HP Spoiler

Spoiler
I was so angry when Dobby died. I mean... Sirius was one thing, but Hedwig and Dobby were like next level. So RIP Dobby, you'll live on forever in the hearts of house elf lovers everywhere.

I want SO to come home. I miss him. :( He works too much now :(


----------



## JLM73

I called the local walk in lab place, They want $150 for a quant beta as it takes longer than a qual:shock:
Trust me I thought about it, but I'm already doing all I can with the progesterone, so whatever bean is in there GROW lol
All I can do is wait- feeling crampy now- not bad tho- I thinks its from the progest- it's one sided, only on Left


----------



## DobbyForever

That's ridiculous!!! Mine are free and I get results in less than a day since they do them in house now. But teachers do have notoriously amazing insurance. =/ Sorry! I hope (s)he grows, grows, grows!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was re-arranging my files on my computer and look what I found. The first progression pic on my last bfp. Awww nostalgia. 1/5 was 8dpo/ 9 days past DTD.
 



Attached Files:







1.6 progression.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JLM73

Oh how sweet! Check out those frer handles! All I've seen last few months is the new annoying curved handle.
Horrible glare on window. Who the hell was the test group to approve them??? Surwely women like 4 months preg with Super lines, because glare and squinters DO NOT go together! lol


----------



## pacificlove

I brought up the truck idea with DH last night, he just kind of smiled and said "interesting". Translation: he's in! At this point he thinks it's it's funny how my hormones are changing my drive so much!

my user name refers to the coastal region of Canada, Vancouver Island and the smaller islands around there. It's home to me and I miss it so much! Currently still residing in oil driven northern Alberta.


----------



## JLM73

Sounds like Truck BD is a go!:thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

af still staying away for you jlm?


----------



## JLM73

Yep, but only because I've been shoving progesterone cream up my vajay :rofl:
Gonna test one last time in a.m., and if nothing there, let the bleeding commence:trouble:


----------



## gigglebox

Oooooooo I do love me some progression pictures!

I'd love to visit the west side of Canada sometime...and washington state, while I'm over there. It looks beautiful, and i'm partial to overcast/drizzle.

Yay for truck sex! That ought to be fun/exciting! 

We're trying to get our ducks in a row (no pun intended.....oh, to explain, we have many ducks) with some finances to line up TTC'ing later this year :happydance: we're suburbanites turned farmers and need some income form the farming, ideally, before a baby....which in reality gives us a year but it'd be nice to sort that out asap. 

But yay for the "ok" from hubs! Like, an official ok! Basically it's my call and i have to be sure i'm 100% ready and, in my heart, i know i'm not quite there yet.

Ooooooh the waiiitinnng suuuuucccks.


----------



## JLM73

Gig GET ON BOARD the ttc boat with us :boat: lol
Strength in numbers they say
I'm glad you got an ok, very cool
I am OH so jealous of you being able to farm - I can't wait for a chunk of land. 
I LOVE animals, and want my kiddos to be able to grow up with all types and know what hard work is, in that way - not a Ooh I made it to level 43 way lol.
Don't get me wrong, I love gaming, but I think ppl have become so techy nowadays we forget how it used to be, and family time and simple pleasures...


----------



## gigglebox

I agree with that. I admit i'm guilty of it, too....i'm probably online way more than i should be. 

I'm excited for Des to get old enough to help with farm chores. He can "help" now (like "help" hold the hose), but i mean truly get out there and do some simple tasks on his own. I was raised to have some very strong work ethic and hope i can do that for him, too.

Anywho, you all are going to have to get preggers first! I am fairly certain i at least won't be trying this month. Next month would be the absolute earliest....we'll have to see how much progress we make by then.


----------



## JLM73

LOL you just jinxed yourself, you will be knocked up this month :rofl:
You know that is how it always happens :haha:


----------



## VanyasMama

Trying to stay positive but... I have huge achy boobs, took three tries to find a bra that would hold them AND a migraine that won't quit no matter what I do and AF like cramps for the last two hours. To top it off tonight is the first chance I have to see my friend since my tww started, and all I want to do is lay in bed and cry. I am hating on my body pretty bad right now. I guess I will be in or out one way or another in the next couple days. 
It does help to live vicariously through all your guys ttc adventures. At least something to distract me from my crazy life.


----------



## VanyasMama

Well AF showed up right on schedule so my whacked out hormones are from something else. I hope I have another chance to try again soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to hear that V! :hugs: guess you'll just have to stick around with us a bit longer now ;) 

J, don't say it! The other part of this equation is i don't want a baby right at the start of summer...so i'm thinking december to get knocked up would be ideal, but i'm scared of waiting and then it not happening right away :/ then i'll have a winter baby wand i really don't want that....

Hubs and i were talking about staying team yellow next time around. I'm not sure if i'd be able to handle that! I'd have to truly be at peace with another boy. I figured if i find out about 20 weeks it's a boy, i'd have time to get used to the idea....


----------



## claireybell

Im thinking about staying team yellow this time round when it eventually happens.. That being said, il have my 12wk scan & get too excited & change my mind Lol! Had no element of suprise when i was pg last time, i know its all really about the baby being healthy & happy & all but i felt abit cheated, we found out the sex & then my man told everyone & what the name was.. Slightly pissed at this & then bubs was Breech, so it was a planned section & here is your delivery date, as much as i was so happy he was here safely etc i wanted a lil element of suprise lol


----------



## gigglebox

I can totally understand that. We didn't have a surprise much either as far as the sex goes, but i was really impatient and wanted to know immediately. After a scare with him (enlarged NT scan), we had chromosome testing and found out in week 12 he was xy :) so that was kind of cool, getting to know so early....not sure if i can wait 40 weeks next time!

In other news....still spotting. ((Sings)) this is the period that never eennnnnddds....yes it goes on and on my frieeennndddsssss....


----------



## JLM73

Sorry again *Vanyas*:hugs:
*Gigs* don't fret, even if you have another boy they can have TOTALLY different personalities.
My oldest son was a difficult baby and always in trouble as a child, now he's a lazy adult lol- seriously.
My little boy was a super easy baby, is very affectionate, super wiz kid smart, and always wants to please, and very energetic- but no troublemaker.
So having another boy def doesn't mean it's bad.
My best friend has 2 girls and the last one is moody, and constantly screaming anytime she gets frustrated- she's a handful compared to her sis who is 2 yrs older and very sweet.

Team yellow still seems like it's for girls hehe, I personally never wear yellow.

I always want to know what I'm having because I like to look over names, and but a few gender clothing things. I found out DS was a boy at 11wk5dy! Super detailed sonogram machine hehe.

Oh and Gig(abyte):haha: Sorry just popped in my head...
Summer babies are actually not bad. I am in Florida...we def know heat, but it was very nice to take a baby out without tons of blankets jackets etc. Just light cute items, and they can go in the pool with you etc.
I hated having to bundle DS cuz I had to cover all that hair and his cute little feet!
Love me some little people feets!


----------



## JLM73

Oh geez got to babbling about babies and forgot to say, this must be another chemical. Had lines for several days, but very very light ystrday and gone this a.m.
I stopped progesterone, so hoping to catch the :witch: by Monday.
I'm ready for a new cycle, and will use progest earlier next time, like 3dpo.
:dust: ladies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry V and J! J, your temp is still so high though. Would the progesterone cream do that?

Sorry, went to happy hour and got smashed from two drinks lol. My up and up was positive but my cb totes neg. Oh well. Honestly, I don't even want to try anymore. So consider me out.


----------



## JLM73

Dob you aren't at O time yet right??

thx Gig - yea the progesterone cream ups the temp for sure. It will crash now that I have stopped it. There is 20mg progest per pump application, and I was using 3/day
Temp will def drop


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks J, that's definitely something to think about....though i would LOVE an August baby. But that means waiting until December to TTC, and that thought is a little painful....but i guess it's just around the corner, right? 

Also sorry to read about another c/p :( is the progesterone the problem? 

Dobby, what test are you taking? Ov test?


----------



## JLM73

Yea I think my issue may be progesterone related, as my temps don't seem to be as high as there were in the past. 
Oh yea Giggle- don't forget the dreaded early or late delivery...That can def throw off the month your kiddo is born.
I may have been pickier in the past about when and what I have for a baby, but not anymore- just want healthy!


----------



## claireybell

I know il fall in pg in October .. That be 2 July babies lol expensive month ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, I know what you mean about the ducks.. we have a decent number now and am taking over a duck egg business after the move from a lady that is moving away... So ~80 ducks plus what we have now. Not counting the chickens and the 2 turkeys.


As for the team: I am yellow and in for a surprise. DH still insists that he'd want to know. How dare he say "maybe I'll know and you wont!" ;)


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Oh geez got to babbling about babies and forgot to say, this must be another chemical. Had lines for several days, but very very light ystrday and gone this a.m.
> I stopped progesterone, so hoping to catch the :witch: by Monday.
> I'm ready for a new cycle, and will use progest earlier next time, like 3dpo.
> :dust: ladies!

Ah J sorry your lines are fading hun.. X


----------



## pacificlove

JLM73 said:


> Oh geez got to babbling about babies and forgot to say, this must be another chemical. Had lines for several days, but very very light ystrday and gone this a.m.
> I stopped progesterone, so hoping to catch the :witch: by Monday.
> I'm ready for a new cycle, and will use progest earlier next time, like 3dpo.
> :dust: ladies!

Sorry to hear....:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Giggle, I know what you mean about the ducks.. we have a decent number now and am taking over a duck egg business after the move from a lady that is moving away... So ~80 ducks plus what we have now. Not counting the chickens and the 2 turkeys.
> 
> 
> As for the team: I am yellow and in for a surprise. DH still insists that he'd want to know. How dare he say "maybe I'll know and you wont!" ;)

Cheek of it! Tell him to wait outside while they scan Lol


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies. Just glad to be out of limbo in a way.
I would worry the whole 9months that something may be wrong they couldn't see on a scan or amnio.
I will feel better with a bean that has nice strong lines from the beginning.
Just went shopping and got some more B complex vits.
Cmon you old bat! I'm ready for cd1...so I can start worrying when I O again :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Claireybell, he would bring it up to. One day he'd use she, and the next he.. Nope, not with me, brilliant idea to have him wait outside!

JLM, happy to see you are laughing!

I'll be more or less MIA for the next week. FX and dust to you all trying to achieve your goal this week!!


----------



## gigglebox

JLM73 said:


> Yea I think my issue may be progesterone related, as my temps don't seem to be as high as there were in the past.
> Oh yea Giggle- don't forget the dreaded early or late delivery...That can def throw off the month your kiddo is born.
> I may have been pickier in the past about when and what I have for a baby, but not anymore- just want healthy!

I'll definitely be early as i'll have an elective c section this time. No way i want to repeat what happened with des (16 hour labor, 2 failed epi's, cervix not progressing past 7, and a baby with a head in the 97th percentile). I'll just plan it, thanks. Lol


pacificlove said:


> Giggle, I know what you mean about the ducks.. we have a decent number now and am taking over a duck egg business after the move from a lady that is moving away... So ~80 ducks plus what we have now. Not counting the chickens and the 2 turkeys.
> 
> 
> As for the team: I am yellow and in for a surprise. DH still insists that he'd want to know. How dare he say "maybe I'll know and you wont!" ;)

We have 47 ducks and 4 geese and are starting a business, but those free loaders aren't laying yet :/ we have prospective buyers lined up, but no product :dohh:

I actually told hubs that same thing today :haha: but i don't know if i'd be able to be the only one who knew.



JLM73 said:


> Thx ladies. Just glad to be out of limbo in a way.
> I would worry the whole 9months that something may be wrong they couldn't see on a scan or amnio.
> I will feel better with a bean that has nice strong lines from the beginning.
> Just went shopping and got some more B complex vits.
> Cmon you old bat! I'm ready for cd1...so I can start worrying when I O again :rofl:

Do you use OPK's? And when can you expect af now?


----------



## gigglebox

Do you think it's possible to have residual cravings from a chemical pregnancy? One of my symptoms this time and when i had my son was I am absolutely starving, but nothing sounds appealing so I barely eat. One of the things I actually wanted this time was sautéed spinach...and I am still craving it almost daily. I just cooked some up....at 10pm. 

Or am I just totally losing my mind?


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Claireybell, he would bring it up to. One day he'd use she, and the next he.. Nope, not with me, brilliant idea to have him wait outside!
> 
> JLM, happy to see you are laughing!
> 
> I'll be more or less MIA for the next week. FX and dust to you all trying to achieve your goal this week!!

I can def see my man doing this so we will need to agree on something before going in, he would let the gender slip & then make a playing joke that he winding me up.. This would infuriate me ha ha!


----------



## gigglebox

It's terribly quiet in here....J, what's your period status?

I think finding a gender neutral theme for the nursery would be the hardest part for me. I have an idea for both, and they're both sea related so you wouldn't think it'd be that hard....but clearly it is.

I was thinking octopuses for a boy...but i also like the idea of wolves, however i'm not sure how to make that baby-y. 

Girl would definitely be mermaids.


----------



## DobbyForever

There are some cutesy woodland animal sets out there if you're looking for something canine but babyish. This one was my favorite. Something about their little red fox makes me happy :)
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...ib-bedding-collection/216403?Keyword=woodland

Agreed, J what's up? Your chart says you are on CD 33 or 19dpo, and I always read that 19 days of high temps post O was signs point to pregnant. Hoping we get a good update.


----------



## DobbyForever

Convinced SO not to pull out :) I got every last one of his soldiers today. Now I just have to cross my fingers that I O tomorrow or the day after since this is a stressful work week for both of us. I did use preseed after the fact so we will see


----------



## gigglebox

YAYYAYYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAY!

Fingers crossed for ovulation to start! Just be as relaxed as possible. Go get a message.


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought about it. Had my pre O back pain yestetday. Was miserable and my scar tissue in my ankle is acting up.

Other news, so remember when my gyn was like I see epithelial cells in your swab? My pap came back normal but hpv positive. I know I'm not supposed to freak out, but I am definitely anxious.


----------



## gigglebox

That doesn't mean much though, right? Just that you have pre cancerous cells that may or may not turn into something bad? My friend always has abnormal paps but remains ok :) i'm sure you'll be fine. Are they doing follow up work?

I had a breast cancer "scare" the year before last so I get ya (just a benign cyst). It's not fun to be concerned about your body!

Glad to hear about your O symptoms. Is the scar thing a symptom?


----------



## DobbyForever

Well, the notes from the doctor said the results do not mean I have pre or cervical cancer cells. Just that they could develop. So I have to get re-check ed in a year but most likely it will resolve itself. I emailed my doctor just in case. I had the vaccine. I know it doesn't guard against all types, buy =/


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha k she just emailed and told me not to freak out


----------



## claireybell

I had that on smear pap test about 5-6 yrs ago & had annual smears for 5 yrs, all fine now, fingers crossed you SO soldiers marched to that egg :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you! I asked a bunch of my friends about it, and it seems to be a pretty common thing. As long as the pap comes back normal, should be fine. :) PHEW

AF ttc, got a stupid flashing smile this morning. Granted, my surge has ALWAYS started in the afternoon so I shouldn't be shocked. Both my cb stick and my target up and up were pretty close to positive though, so I have my fingers crossed that the surge starts tonight and I O in the early am.


----------



## claireybell

oooh try & get some more sneaky bd'ing in Lol


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so excited for you!!! I'll live vicariously through you TWW since I will be not formally joining until next month at the earliest...


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> It's terribly quiet in here....J, what's your period status?.

Sorry I am sick as a dog. Witch showed up right on time- 2 days off progesterone, but I have some nasty stomach bug-it's waging war on my insides....
Hope it's gone soon:sick:


----------



## DobbyForever

Well neither of us will be in a mood for bd. I already have a giant headache from work. x.x. and he's always stressed from work now

J, so sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JLM73

Thx...i'm trying to catch up on posts.
Dob I had hpv on a pap decades ago- literally.
I opted for the doc to use a dye on my cervix that highlighted any abnormal cells and he did a colposcopy and froze any areas that were questionable. 
I never had it come up on a pap since. That was like 20+ yrs ago.
As long as your pap comes back fine you are good to go.
I actually had 1 "abnormal" pap since- was right after DS was born. They just had me repeat a pap in 4 months and all was clear - the body is crazy...


----------



## claireybell

All my annual smears since that odd one were perfectly fine,

Sorry you girlies are feeling poop at the mo.. 

X


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks :) I feel better. I have had abnormal cells before but they cleared up. This was the first time they screened for hpv though since the policy changed. Anyway trying to not focus on it.

My opk was still negative :( barely but still neg I swear if I am out because of timing... uggggh and it's 96 degrees


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby i thought you were getting positives...? I must have read that wrong. What does the flashing smiley face indicate?

J, hope you feel better soon. I hate being on the rag and sick at the same time! It's terrible!

Clairy, where are you in your cycle?

I love how intrusive i can be on this website. I think if i asked anyone "in real life" that question, i might get bitch slapped.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right?! It's funny how personal you can get behind a veil of anonymity. 

I use the clearblue advanced digital opks and target up and up opks. I use the digital in the am and the target 2-3x a day since they are cheaper. The digital gives three reading: empty circle, flashing smile, and solid smile. Flashing is high fertility because your estrogen surges in prep for your LH surge in prep for O. So I haven't actually had my LH surge yet. I was really hoping it would happen this afternoon.


----------



## JLM73

Well after soaking a superplus tampon every hour most of the afternoon, I hope I get a break tonight. Def have had quite enough, and silly me for trying tampons after another cp type cycle. Hoping this doesn't turn into 8 days of bleeding. 
Haven't got with the donor yet for this cycle...guess I should start picking meet up times.
It's one thing when you are ttc, but I hate feeling like I am letting him down too.
Bleh....so did not want to be approaching donor try 5....
Dobby did you lay the egg yet? lol


----------



## gigglebox

"Lay the egg" hahahaha

Well, don't worry about the bleeding. Could be worse, like, you bleed that way every cycle ;P I hate when people pull the "my issue is worse than yours" card....but i'm doing it now, as i'd love if my periods were only 8 days! 

And i'm sure your donor doesn't mind. He's getting paid to splooge in a cup, and you drive to him. It's easy money, and since it's not technically his kid, i'm sure you're not disappointing him. Don't be so hard on yourself!

Not to get too personal, but are you orgasming during insemination? Might help...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes. Have you talked to gyn? I thought that much bleeding and you call doctor. :(

I had a dream I laid an egg. There was a bunny in it and two yellow small eggs. The bunny was this little white angora bunny. So cute.

As for real egg, feeling shitty. Temp isn't quite low enough and target was negative. I don't even want to look at the cb. Still flashing. Sigh. I cannot believe I finally convince SO to give it one last go, and I'm not even ovulating.


----------



## DobbyForever

Here is this morning's opk I just took (went back to bed for an hour and tried again since I drank a lot before bed). The one with a lot was 6:20 on bottom, 5:30 above it, and I dug the others from the last couple days out in random order. Do you think my 6am is positive?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-09-06-41-46.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5









Screenshot_2015-09-09-06-41-38.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

Dobs maybe you are ovulating incognito lol
Thx Gig
I have medium flow today just so sick of AF...ready for the wench to take 40weeks off!
Donor had been extremely partient...i just am over it. When you raise an overachiever child, you set them up to fail, and That's what I feel like now.
I need a BFP asap.
I am not getting any younger lol.


----------



## JLM73

Looks darn good to me Dob..Jum on the stick :rofl:
GAh I wish I had live in penis...


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL I wish i had a live in penis, too! I went to bed at 8:30 (something about ovulating makes me solo tired), so SO wasn't even home by the time I went to bed. He was out cold when I left for work. I might test my luck and see if I can get some BD tonight, but I have a feeling the answer will be no.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, that definitely looks positive to me! Try reminding SO that the closer "do the deed" to O, the higher chance you have of a boy. If he stops now, you're increasing the chance of a girl 

So...the bleeding thing...yeah i'm kind of a medical marvel. Basically my uterus acts like the two sides are separate....so they are out of sync. One side bleeds, they my period stops for a day to two days, then the other side bleeds. I saw about 6 different gyn's over 4 years and they were just making things worse trying to "fix" me with birth control, and finally (after depo and bleeding for 120 days) i said no more.

Also, i baffled doctors with not being anemic. My periods days are like...heavy, heavy, medium, light, spot, stop, medium, medium, light, spot, spot, spot.....just drawn out and freakin' annoying, and birth control makes it worse because it doesn't stop me from ovulating.

I want a partial hysterectomy after baby 2.


----------



## JLM73

Eek that's crazy Gig.
Yea I am trying to lean toward a boy, so I take care of the O before I meet to pick up the goods.
Worked for DS.
I never bleed that heavy usual 2 light days 2 med, this is ridiculous.
I have been on prenatals since 2006 so I am not too concerned with anemia etc.
Just had it out with my mom today, because she thinks I need to tell her everything about my cycles.
We are VERY diff ppl even for her being a retired nurse and me being a medic, she thinks everyday things are emergencies, and I am more rational.
I just really need to cross the implant/first 3 month hurdle, then I will THINK about letting her in on the info- she is a super stress ball- like chicken little the Sky is falling- all day every day and it drives me batty sigh.
Looking into another donor, may switch to one that is closer for more meet ups.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I remember you mentioning that. I really hope you can get it done. That sounds really frustrating. :(

J, it might be easier on you if you can get a closer donor if you can find someone nearby that you trust like you do with this donor. But how would you go about finding someone? You can't exactly Craigslist it with all the crazies out there. I agree about not telling your mom everything. Especially if it is stressing you out.

We'll see. I told him I wanted to DTD tonight, but he has a big work project and a meeting. So he said if he is home and not stressed the eff out then we can try, but odds of that are pretty slim. So have to just hope his soldiers catch the egg. I mean, it's not that bad. We DTD 4pm on Monday so it'll only be 2-3 days before O. Just have to hope that one strong swimmer is hanging around in there just biding his time haha.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so hopeful for you dobby!

J, what do you plan on telling people when the cat must be let out of the bag?

Kind of excited and a little deflated today. I found out a close friend of mine is pregnant. If my chemical had stuck, we would have been due at the same time. Oh well....now i'm just hoping for babies close in age. It'll be nice to have a friend going through it at the same time!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I know what you mean. The day after I lost my bean, two friends announced pregnancies with very similar due dates. So a month ago one had her girl, last weekend my friend with same EDD delivered early, and the last one is ready to pop. Sucked. Especially since their families reacted so much better than mine.

It's f***ing 95 degrees right now. No sex happening in this house. SO at least spent some QT with me. Oh well.


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Dobby i thought you were getting positives...? I must have read that wrong. What does the flashing smiley face indicate?
> 
> J, hope you feel better soon. I hate being on the rag and sick at the same time! It's terrible!
> 
> Clairy, where are you in your cycle?
> 
> I love how intrusive i can be on this website. I think if i asked anyone "in real life" that question, i might get bitch slapped.

Isnt flashy smiley Positive OPK? Never do opks in morning as you dont want concentrated pee, just normal daily pee (lol) detects the normal LH surge :)

Im on CD12 now, had odd ov twinges yesterday but i eont ov to the earliest of CD15/16.. I have to be careful as cant fall pg this cycle & we had a mini jiggy session last night Lol! In this cicumstance i wouldve said no but i was abit drunk woopsy! Excited for you girlies having ovulation though, i will keep peaking in for updates hehe xx


----------



## DobbyForever

The flashing positive is your estrogen surge, and the solid smile is your lh surge. It's supposed to give you an additional 2ish days heads up :). I haven't had issues with false negs in the morning, but that's just my body. But I do use the target sticks 2-3x a day. The advanced digitalis are just too expensive. I used to have multiple holders (one for fmu and one for afternoon) but the puppy destroyed them.

Can I ask why this cycle is a no go? Bad timing?


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> The flashing positive is your estrogen surge, and the solid smile is your lh surge. It's supposed to give you an additional 2ish days heads up :). I haven't had issues with false negs in the morning, but that's just my body. But I do use the target sticks 2-3x a day. The advanced digitalis are just too expensive. I used to have multiple holders (one for fmu and one for afternoon) but the puppy destroyed them.
> 
> Can I ask why this cycle is a no go? Bad timing?

Those bloomin AntiB's i were taking, finished last sunday but they need 2 wks to fully clear from bloodstream :(


----------



## gigglebox

Booooo for having to wait! But I'm with you, definitely can't happen this month...but that's mainly because i don't want to give birth right at the start of summer. If I could pick, it'd be late August....but. Keep thinking if I don't fall pregnant that month, would i rather be pregnant the month before or wait indefinitely? Rather just go for it early, and if it takes a couple month it won't be a big deal, versus waiting a few months, then having it take a few months.... 

You get me.

Anyway, Dobby I think you're in with a chance for sure! And yuck, why is it so hot in your house?


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sorry to hear that. :( 

Being due first week of June would work out well. I wouldn't need a sub at work and then have all summer to bond with my LO. :)

Idk. My temp didn't rise so not sure if I Oed yet. Might try to get SO to bd today if it isn't so hot!!! We are having a heat wave. In September. But no, no. Global warming is not a thing because it snows on the east coast r_r


----------



## claireybell

Our summers in the UK arent that great tbh so im not fussed, i liked riley being a summer baby in July as when they get older they can have bbq parties Lol! If i fall pg the cycle after this ine it will again be another July baby hahaa be just my luck but i dont mind, plus summer Maternity clothes are cute ;) X


----------



## gigglebox

True about the summer maternity clothes, and getting to show off the bump at the pool :) my only problem with July is my husband's birthday is at the end of the month, and my mom's is in the middle. So...having yet another in that month would kind of suck, but whatever. It is what it is, as they say. And if it takes until june or august, that'd be fine with me!


----------



## JLM73

Dobs just make it a working BD you bend over, while he gets to work behind you and looks over his papers on your back:rofl:
As for another donor, there are many I can choose from databases even, but I don't want to start all over wiht background check and health checks, not to mention most want natural - which is their nice way of saying they wanna DTD. 
I will say even tho I know my donor, the first time I waited outdise a restroom for him to ahem :blush: put the specimen in the cup lol
He was in there a long time and was about to say stagefright.
Since I drove SO far, it turned into "assisted" which was way way awkward for me.
LOL No idea how call girls do their thing. But luckily it only took some kissing, and not much touching and ....minuteman syndrome is LOVELY when in such an awkward scene LMAO
Ahh the things we do to have a kiddo.

Gigs - partial hysto is a big deal. Most women don't do those till in 40s+.
Have you ever used depo shot?
I have ZERO period when on it, and only 3 times a year. Just a thought.


----------



## JLM73

Dobs with all thos + opks and peaks I bet you O today and get your temp rise tomorrow.
Exciting!! I can't wait until I am near O. I always have the best energy and positive thinking.
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Depo is what made me bleed for 120 days straight, not to mention i felt like emotional hell after i got the shot.

I've also tried lovera, loestra, yaz (and its variants), a few other pills I can't remember but to include seasonique, the nuva ring, and finally the depo shot. My problem is hormonal bc doesn't stop my ovulation (confirmed via ultrasound), so I get normal periods, and a second chemically induced period every month. Also, my uterus has a small septate in it (basically my uterus is shaped like a heart) so no doctor will come near me with an iud.

So you see my conundrum.


----------



## gigglebox

So I did some calculating, and if we start TTC next month, i will in fact have a June baby, not a July baby, if we get pregnant right away :( I like the idea of a June baby, but not liking the idea of an infant in the summer :/ then again, maybe s/he will be more likely to sleep longer stretches when the time change comes around....wouldn't be the worst thing in the world to have the long days of little sleep and long days of sun coincide...


----------



## JLM73

Gig you are a docs nightmare lol
We had a lady deliver a baby with a heart shaped uterus septum got shoved aside as kiddo grew. She had an elective csect so they could remove it at the same time.
Got preg again the next year hehe.
So odd, usually depo lightens or totally stops periods. Sorry nothing has worked for you :(
Dob are you gettin it in tonight I hope so!
:sex: Don't make me keep breaking out the perverse horny smileys!:sex:


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Gig you are a docs nightmare lol
> We had a lady deliver a baby with a heart shaped uterus septum got shoved aside as kiddo grew. She had an elective csect so they could remove it at the same time.
> Got preg again the next year hehe.
> So odd, usually depo lightens or totally stops periods. Sorry nothing has worked for you :(
> Dob are you gettin it in tonight I hope so!
> :sex: Don't make me keep breaking out the perverse horny smileys!:sex:

Perverse horny smilies Lol this really tickled me hahaa :haha:


----------



## JLM73

They just seem so very perverse and naughty lol:sex:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg you are too funny. SO and I got into an argument about celebrities using their status for social change. So I am annoyed with him and his Aspergers view of the world right now. It's 85 degrees so way cooler than yesterday but hot enough that I am dizzy. And he is totally engrossed in his football.


----------



## DobbyForever

This is so I'm moral so don't judge me. Shit keeps happening to throw SO out of the mood when I was pretty sure we would have bd after the game. So. I may or may not have slipped some of his pre workout into his drink since he always gets excited when he takes it lolol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! What is that, like a workout supplement to improve benefits? Hey, extra nutrients! I'd say you were being nice! :haha:

Let me just say that hubs isn't into football and i'm SO grateful for that!

Lol J, a doctor's nightmare! That's probably true. Today i got to cleaning out my filing cabinet and, funny enough, found some of my medical records. It had a couple more pills listed that I had tried and forgot about...i think one was called levlen? And another called solia....also had notes from my surgery describing my two "horns" being out of sync. I forgot they were called horns lol!

Also, there are two types of septates...one simply grows downward and splits it in half, and can be removed as it's basically extra tissue. But then there is a malformation of the mullerian ducts that make the actual outer shape of the uterus cave inward, and that can NOT be removed because it would basically be cutting a hole into the wall of the uterus. That's what i have, however it's rater small and I don't think it has anything to do with my two sides being out of sync. I feel if they corrected the shape somehow, the two sides would still be doing their own thang. 

Yikes, sorry for ranting!

Um...


DOBBY I HOPE YOU'RE HAVING SEX RIGHT NOW!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tee hee. :) so pre-workout is a supplement you take before you workout to prep your body. It makes a lot of people really energetic. In SO'S case, he gets really happy, silly, energetic, and horny haha. So I dropped about a teaspoon (way below a regular dose) into his last two beers. We had some incredible sex and Mister Man is two for two this week finishing for baby making :)

I'm so sorry you have to go through that. I really hope you find a doctor who can help out. :(


----------



## gigglebox

YAY!!! Oh man, you're in with a strong chance! Wooohooooo! Have you officially ovulated yet? 

I'm babysitting all day for a friend. She's got a 2 year old daughter and her and my son get along awesome. They are playing together in our playroom and OMG MY UTERUS! This is kind of solidifying it for me...I want a second kiddo Q__Q

Oh and i'm done trying to "figure it out". If so many doctors couldn't do it in 4 years, and an unnecessary surgery, and a MRI, and getting pregnant didn't "fix it itself" like a couple doctors predicted....I've given up hope. No bigs. It's been like this for many, many years so i'm used to it.


----------



## gigglebox

Just had a thought...since i seem to be the only person in the history of science with this problem, I need to be studied and get this problem named after me! Ok...what's something to call it? How about....subseptus hystero interruptus ...and then something with a T.

I'm not very clever.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty sure I Oed yesterday. I did have a temp spike last night, but I also only got 5 hours of sleep. I think usually 5 hours is enough, but I can't remember and I don't feel like digging through my charts. My only concern is that I have had ZERO cramping on my left side, and I read cramping can be a sign of a higher grade egg. =/ I had cramping on my right side, but I know I Oed out of it last month. Shrugs. In any case, I just realized this is lucky number 7. :)

Hmmm see I would want to name it something really inappropriate or something that sounds medical, but then the acronym is something terrible like abnormal subuterine syndrome hahahah idk


----------



## gigglebox

Well it may interest you to know that the side you ov out of doesn't always alternate. It can definitely happen out of the same side twice in a row :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah...my acronym was "shi....t" hahahahah

Great minds


----------



## JLM73

Lol
You two are a mess- stop naming things! You will make the geeks blush!
Dob awwwwesome pre workout sneak. That just means you know your man well- no bad judgement on that.:thumbup:
I'm just glad my af is almost done, and about a week from O...yay!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm just bummed i have to wait a whole month to try :( but i don't want a May baby. Too many things that month (brother's birthday, our anniversary, mother's day). June would be much better. 

So....I have another problem. I want a girl. Like, bad. Like to the point i'm fairly certain i'll have gender disappointment when I end up with another boy :( 

So start telling me why a boy would be good...? I mean, i guess him and Des might have the whole brother binding thing....but Des is so sensitive, i fear a second boy will be too rough :/ maybe not....I don't know.

I want my daughter :cry: i'm terrified i won't get her. I'm thinking of gender swaying, i.e. Avoiding sex the day of O, but I'm scared that won't work, or I'll sway the wrong way...


----------



## JLM73

Gig sway away, but remember what I said before. Personality makes the child, not gender.
There are sensitive boys, and rough house girls.
And while you may think it's great to have a little princess- keep in mind they will be Daddy's little girl. It's not always nice getting bumped to 2nd place lol.
I recall when my daughter was 5- I called my hubby from work and hear all this ruckus in the background - I was working at the firedept, so gone for 24 hrs.
I was like what is all that noise??
He says Oh I tooke her out to eat- she wanted Mac n cheese....
Let me tell you I was FUMING- this is the same man that refused to take me out the day before for a nice family dinner at my fav restaurant - because he wanted to stay home and chill, playing computer games.
As soon as she said she wanted Mac n Cheese he whisked off in the car to THE SAME RESTAURANT. I was so peeved I'm like dude she is FIVE!!! But you couldn't go there when your wife asked?? Yea we had a huge Come to Jesus talk after that.
I raise my kids equally- boy or girl - no special treatment.
Yea, I def prefer boys now lol, but healthy over either gender.
I think you need to delay your partial hysterectomy in case you don't get the sex you want this time :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Good points. And this will be it.. We don't have the space or money for a third haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Computer died so short post.

Gigs, wouldn't you be due in June if you conceive this cycle? Like mid June? And lol I did not realize the shi* acronym. My little brothers are vastly different in personality, but they love each other so much. Because boys and girls tend to segregate at school, they have more mutual friends (twins though). But they can do a lot more together which makes scheduling easier for my mom. I am with you. I am trying to think of why I might want a girl in case it happens that way, but I really do want my little prince.


----------



## gigglebox

According to online due date calculators with last period on July 25th, I'd be due about the 1st of June. With an elective cs, that puts me late May.

And if it helps...I want a girl to dress her in cute clothes, do her hair, play with girly toys, toughen her up a bit though, hubs would teach her about cars...I'd hopefully get to help with wedding planning eventually...and it'd just be nice to have a female ally in the house.

Eta: i meant August, not july!


----------



## DobbyForever

Your bleeding from your cp is considered your period. My lmp was 8/20 ish and my EDD is June 5th (2 days after school let's out wood woot). Technically, your due date should be based on when you ovulate and conceive but people use lmp becayse so few know when the O so calculators just go by lmp


----------



## gigglebox

I started bleeding on 8/25....maybe my calculator was wrong? I just used an automated one from a google search :shrug:

Either way, I think I'm too late. I'm fairly certain i ovulated yesterday. I had my bad O pains, however it was shorter than usual so I'm not 100% positive....but they hurt pretty bad, so I'm pretty sure. So sex now would follow the "boy" rule...


----------



## DobbyForever

You never know. Sperm are weird and cramps might be off this cycle. Were you the one who asked me if I looked into gender selection? Is that something you might consider? Seems like you're pretty hardcore on the girl train. I would do it, but honestly ensuring a boy versus buying a house... priorities. Plus, I'm sure I can get my mom in on the girl boat. SO will eventually learn to love his girl (he always talks in hypotheticals about daughters but NEVER about his son that he so desperately wants first)


----------



## gigglebox

Upwards of $18k....no thanks lol

I'll love whatever it is, i'm sure. I just have a strong preference...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeaaaah no thanks lol. I know you will. Hugs hugs. You will get your girl. :)


----------



## gigglebox

That's what the chinese calendar says! Hahhahah

We'll see. I kind of imagined my son playing with trucks with his younger brother and got warm fuzzies....so we'll see :) 

But enough about me....When are you going to test?! I'm thinking about getting some ic's for next month....


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love that you are asking me at 1dpo. I literally just went to inventory my stock : 1 walmart cheapie, 2 new frers, and 2 cb digital with weeks estimators. SO is leaving on a family bonding trip in a couple weeks (10 dpo) so definitely will be testing before that haha


----------



## JLM73

Meehhh You two will be fine with whichever gender and your families will be just as thrilled no matter what they think they want lol.
Who doesnt love a cute lil babe and want to hold it and squeeze it n feed it?!?!
I just want to be IN the conversation where the alien growing in me is causing the convo lol


----------



## gigglebox

Are you kidding, Dobs? You ladies are about the only ones I "know" who are as addicted as I am! I'm down to 1 FRER and 2 dollar tree tests. Not sure what to do...there's a walmart brand early detector test that's affordable near me, but it's blue dye. I've been a victim of the extremely faint but there line on those so i'm apprehensive...hence the ic's, nut they aren't that great in my experience. Might need to hike it back to the dollar tree...but they were sold out last time i was there :/ 

J, you are 100% right, in the end it won't matter. 

And about the parasite growing within....Hubs' drunk aunt once unzipped and pulled my sweater off (i was about 5 months pregnant) and was (obnoxiously) nearly screaming, "I WANT TO SEE THE BABY!" at me, then aggressively rubbed my belly. This was the only time my entire pregnancy anyone touched me without permission....i was so deeply bothered lol! Who the fuck does that?!


----------



## claireybell

I have 2 cheapie strips & 1 frer in the house.. Quite nice knowing i wont spend a small fortune this month on early tests hahaa


----------



## DobbyForever

J, lol! But honestly, our families will shit sideways bricks. His family hates me and mine hates him. They are still pulling for us to break up. My mom is more loving than his, so she will eventually get on board no matter what. She loves babies lol.

Gigs, haha right?! If i could pee on a stick now... and blue dyes are awful. But I never bad a bad experience with them because I was always late when I used them. 

Claire, my stash at 5 tests is not big enough. This is why I will spend a fortune because I'll start testing early and use what I have on hand knowing they will be bfn then buy more expensive tests because I want accuracy


----------



## gigglebox

Crap, just did a stash check and i'm wrong, i only have ONE $tree test and one new FRER :( guess i need to get to shopping around lol

And dor the record, i'm still super pissed about the new FRER, and even more bitter they wouldn't give me a coupon or anything for my complaint. On well.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's insane. Probably because too many people are complaining (for good reason).

I am about to hop in the shower and them go shopping. Have to buy stuff for a wedding shower, pick up hpts, and make a list of houses I want to look at today. SO is so cute. He's fast asleep. He was up so late studying.


----------



## gigglebox

Dawwww sleepy boys of all sizes melt my heart lol

What kind of tests are you going to get?

And I'm a little jealous as i love looking at houses!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I have him in bed and my cousin sending pics of her sleepy 8 month old. Overload.

I am going to grab some Walmart cheapies so I can start POAS at 4-6dpo hahaha. Depends how long I hold out to break the seal. I don't think I am going to buy any more expensive tests. Just going to stick with the two frers and two cbs for now. I might even try to not buy more cheapies. Because if I test with the cb digitals on 9 and 10 dpo, I can use the frers on 7 and 8dpo. I can make it to 6dpo to use a cheapie and not poas after.

Ugh. I'm not excited. The homes we can afford (stupid bay area) are not what we would like. There's always something (HOA issues or privacy issues or commute issues). Today's list are cities that are great for my commute, but kind of shit for SO's. He does not want to move. Hence his not even going lol. He'll go if I find a place that is perfect. Like one today has NO pet restrictions but didn't have pictures. So I'm going first and if it looks good then I will ask him to come. Tomorrow, he'll go with us to look at the San Jose places (better for his commute but worse for mine and has pockets of bad neighborhoods).


----------



## JLM73

Gigs here's a rebate link for any frer if you have the receipt still
https://inmarrebates.com/FIRSTRESPONSE/Step2.aspx?manufacturer=33200
I got both a $3 and a $4 coupone from them, super easy, and they def owe us lol.
Ooh Gig that's a horrible groping - She needed a good slap!


----------



## JLM73

{GASP}:shock: Dobs check you out with that big leap up!
yay


----------



## DobbyForever

Why thank you. I definitely Oed on Thursday. It looks big, but that's my pattern. 1dpo is around 97.7-9 and 2dpo is around 98.2. Actually, I just looked over my charts and I have never gotten up to 98.2 this early. Usually takes 3-4 dpo. Maybe it's a good sign? Good little eggie in there. Our heat wave died down so it's not that.


----------



## JLM73

ooh :happydance:
I am so excited for you!
Glad you got hubby to go along with the plan
You made 2 big leaps - very nice!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! I am hoping and praying and wishing. I'm getting a lot of s*** from my close friends about looking for a house. It's making me annoyed. Get out of my business.


----------



## gigglebox

Right?! We went through it too. We bought a house together before we were engaged...people definitely had their opinions about that!

GOOD NEWS! I am at Walmart and for the first time in the year and a half since I've lived here, they had Walmart cheapies stocked!!! I grabbed 5 and they're in my cart now :D that gives me 7 tests for round 1 next month. I think that'll do!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! One time... I bought like 60 hahaha


----------



## claireybell

Can i ask what the diff shape is with new frer & older ones? The ones ive always used always look the same? I know that they sometimes give that crappy indent line uhh!!


----------



## claireybell

Me & my man been together 8yrs this christmas, engaged for 6 of those, not married yet & moved in right away & popped a bubba out - i dont know why so much pressure to do it 'the right way' first anyway.. I dont think there is a right/wrong way. As long as your happy who cares right?! :)


----------



## JLM73

Claire the newer frer have the curved handle instead of straight\

Dob Claire & Gig WOOT WOOT on house hunting and baby making!
It drives me batty when other ppl feel they have the right to intrude with their damn opinions!
Seriously BOUNDARIES!!!
That is the reason I can't let my mom know - she is SUPER opinionated!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup, they are curved. It's so bizarre. Whatever frer.

We found a place. Putting in an offer tomorrow. :)

Yeah, everybody and their mother has an opinion but I agree with you: the only right way is when you are happy. Even this place today (I went house hunting with the rents) my mom kept trying to talk me out of it because the commute sucks for me. But all day she and my stepdad were saying, "This is a 3 year plan." So make up your minds!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Well put clairey, the best way is the one that makes us happiest! So do you plan on marriage eventually? Or not so much?

Dobs! Congrats! Fingers crossed for you. Putting in offers is so stressful!

J, what do you plan on telling your Mom once you get preggers?


----------



## claireybell

Hmm maybe i not seen them yet.. The newer ones ha ha! Im gonna google :) 

Everyone always asks 'when you guys setting a dat?' Uhh go away! We have a house extension under way aswell so weddings are on the back burner for a while now ha


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhh the new Frer's are hideous looking? Wtf! Lol! Google images ha! Def prefer the old ones, havent seen the new ones in uk yet.. 

They kinda look like the newer Clearblue tests, they made theirs all curvy & slinky, not a fan, they should leave well alone


----------



## gigglebox

The thing is the stick itself is curved, so therefore the window is curved, and it's hard to see the line, and there is glare on the window....

They suck.


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously. If it ain't broke... I feel like the had a focus group and girls were like A) I keep peeing on myself and B) the window is too small so I spend hours staring at it hoping to see a line.... but in trying to fix that they just screwed everything up.


----------



## claireybell

Yes they did!! Grr


----------



## gigglebox

I feel like enlarging the window would be a good idea. But those things need to be flat for sure!!! Or thicken the test lines maybe? I don't know. They should have asked us on here haha, would have been free for them!


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL right?!

So... confession time!!! I was at the Dollar Tree to pick up decorations and plates and what not for a wedding luncheon we're throwing next week. I decided to skip through the health aisle like always, and there are NEVER pregnancy tests. Well, today... there were. I bought some. And by some I mean all. All 14 of them hahahahaha


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> LOL right?!
> 
> So... confession time!!! I was at the Dollar Tree to pick up decorations and plates and what not for a wedding luncheon we're throwing next week. I decided to skip through the health aisle like always, and there are NEVER pregnancy tests. Well, today... there were. I bought some. And by some I mean all. All 14 of them hahahahaha

Lol all 14!! Love it ;) i love a bargain aswell hehe! How many days encounting til pee time then lol..


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! All 14?! You mean business! I can't wait until you start using them! I confess that I was thinking about swinging by the dollar tree to grab more lol....i will refrain though. I think...

Guys. My broody is BAD. I saw a pregnant woman today....ermagerrdddd....i long for the bump!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa brooooooooody lol

I keep seeing Rileys teeeeeny baby pics show up on my facebook memories.. Cant even remember taking those pics it was so long ago.. Hormones hahaa!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yes! I've been looking at DS' old pictures and videos, too. I really can't believe I'm ready for another....I truly never thought I would be. I'm a little nervous about that....lol


----------



## claireybell

Makes 2 of us.. Ive had my moments of tantrums & 'thats it. No more babies' haha! Riley will just be going off to school should i fall pg in the next couple of months, just completed his reception year admission for next year OMG!


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies still sick here- killer migraine all day.
Gig I won't tell mom until I have had all my testing done.4-5 months likely.
If I can stop feeling bad long enough to meet the donor and IF it works it will be winter so no prob wearing baggy stuff.
Good snag on tests Dob.
I have def left there with 10 at a time.
This one cashier saw me buy 10 opks and come back later that week to trade what I didn't use for hpts. 
Then she's like OH honey why are you getting so many.
As soon as you stop trying and relax it will just happen:shock:
I put on a very fake smile and told her at almost 42, it isn't that easy anymore.
I wanted to drag her ass across the counter and tell her to not be so damn nosey.
I had to start shopping at a diff store for a month, bcuz the last thing I need is blabbermouth cashier to ask if I'm pregnant yet while my mom is with me ugh


----------



## claireybell

Uhhh yappy cashiers always like to gossip & chat s**t!! Feel your anger & frustration though J, Always feeling they need to impose their wisdom & experience urghh, pfft


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling rubbish though, do you suffer from migraines alot?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute Claire and Gigs!

J, so sorry to hear you're still not feeling well :(

Nosey cashiers are so bothersome. After ttc three I had to start switching up which stores I buy my tests from. Thank goodness walmart and target have self checkout lol.

Afm, lots of cramping and discharge. Super emotional. Everything makes me cry but that could easily be stress lol.


----------



## pacificlove

uggh.. I just had this big message typed out only to find out the forum had timed out on me..

JLM: sorry I haven't checked in in over a week, did you get a bpf??

DH and I just got back from a successful house hunting trip. We found a lovely acreage in the gulf islands. We take possession in March. (We wanted end of October, but the seller is getting heart surgery and has no help to move. So we did the nice thing and agreed to her terms since we really want to move before the white stuff hits the ground here). 

As for my cycle: I have lost track of which day I am on right now. Should have ovulated this weekend or right about now if I am correct. As you might remember, I don't track o in any way. DH and I have been doing the bd at least every other to every day :winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

PL, good luck on this month! Actually that goes for you all!

Tonight, i am deflated. Crushed. Gutted. I was talking about boy baby names and hubs says, "you've got to chill out on the baby stuff. We can't even try for a couple months anyway."

O_O 

Wtf?! I said, "what?! I thought we were trying next month!" He went into the financial reasons and said we don't have any money (which is definitely an exageration, we do have money....it's just tight, but we have been paying all our bills and we don't have any debt at all, excluding mortgage).

I'm just totally sad now. And then he makes this comment later in casual discussion about how "we've got more babies to make". I just went silent after he said that. It just felt like being toyed with and it made me upset.

Wtf.

I've got 3 weeks to change his mind. My damn ducks better start laying!


----------



## JLM73

Pacific I had a few very faint bfps but never darkened and I think I started the progesterone too late to save it. Back to back chems for me. I have the natural progest waiting on the counter...but I have to figure a way to meet the donor this weekend.
I've been sick most the week, so I def will only make 1 run that far, and must time it well.
Gigs Sorry your man totally crushed your hopes. I find men are pretty wishywashy, and sometimes we have to take the lead...I say just don't let him know where you are in your cycle next month, and :winkwink: Molest him at the appropriate time.
Thx Claire and Dobs- hope to be feeling better tomorrow...stomach sickness then cpl days of migraines suck @$$
I had a car accident a cpl years ago where a lady plowed me from behind, and I have some bulging discs in my neck, and it seems the migraines come from that as well. Some days I just want to lay in bed but hard to do with my mother nagging me and a very busy 4 yr old. :(


----------



## claireybell

My man says randomly, well, im not fussed on another but its upto you.. Enrages me! Next cycle will be my cycle, i will fir e myself to hump most days upto ovulation Lol! 

Gig, men dont really tend to know where in the month we ovulate, i know mine doesnt pay attention.. Carry in BD'ing like your not fussed hehe, i mean what if you just found out you were pg like in a couple of days, that be too late for waiting a few months, men! 

J, ouchy!! Did you have any physio or is there anything they can do for that disc? Can i ask re the Donor- do you do this with meet up hump sessions or through Drs iffice as such, just a general wondering ;)


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Awww cute Claire and Gigs!
> 
> J, so sorry to hear you're still not feeling well :(
> 
> Nosey cashiers are so bothersome. After ttc three I had to start switching up which stores I buy my tests from. Thank goodness walmart and target have self checkout lol.
> 
> Afm, lots of cramping and discharge. Super emotional. Everything makes me cry but that could easily be stress lol.

oooh i had lotsa cm after ov'ing with my son, forgot about that, like tons of it & had to a liner.. I just looked at my old temp chart, all good things Dob :)


----------



## gigglebox

I couldn't "trick" hubs into it. I would feel horrible about that...besides, i want him to want it. Last time it felt all a bit one sided and I don't wnat to do that again...i can't be the only one ready and willing to do it. then it would be my "fault" any time we hit a financial speed bump, or i was getting frustrated with two kids....it'd be all, "well this is what you wanted!"

I'm just beside myself with upset and hubs doesn't get that aspect of it at all. He thinks we'd be putting our lives in financial jeopardy, and when I said we won't be in the same financial position in 10 months he said he's "not willing to make that gamble". 

So what the fuck does that mean?! It sounds like he wants to put it off until we have the extra finances already coming in. That might not be until next year.

I'm crushed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, hugs. There's a lot of "I think" statements. All I can say is sit him down and figure out exactly what is going on, and tell him how you feel. SO does shit like that all the time since I have known him and does not realize it. So I am constantly having to put out the stuff he says. He usually apologizes lol.

PL, congrats! That sounds fun and very nice of you.

Claire, got my fingers crossed for you!

J, have you worked out timing with donor this cycle yet? How do you normally figure it out?

Afm, nothing new lol


----------



## gigglebox

That's the problem, we sat and talked last night and he very adamantly stated we can't do it, that we've been in a deficit every month with our funds and slowly losing money...and he's not wrong, but we spend frivolously sometimes, like going out to eat. Regardless,mi need to figure out a solution or this isn't going to happen any time soon. He doesn't want me to get a part time job so....what else.....


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry gigglebox, men can be so tricky sometimes. Maybe give it a cycle or 2 and just try to save as much as you can? No date nights, no additional spendings, etc...? Then bring the topic back up again?

Mine tried pushing against vaginal sex (sorry TMI here) last night so much that I just about just jumped off him. I should be o'ing yesterday or today I think so wasn't having it.... when I talked to him about it after he said "oh I was only bugging you". :growlmad::blush: yet we keep talking about what a pregnancy would bring us very happily.

JLM, sorry to hear it was another chemical. *hugs* Wishing you better luck this cycle!!


----------



## JLM73

Claire mostly neck thing is just stretches, and I have a TENS unit as well as muscle relaxers if need.
I try to get by with the min
As for the donor, I know him from when we were both signed up with an agency - just shared the same circles, so I drive hours to meet up for "cups of goo" but as I don't want to chance anything, I get "fresh" samples...which awkwardly requires some "assistance.":roll:
Hope the cops never check out the grope fest in the car parked on the dark side of the McDonalds:rofl: Luckily for me and sadly for him, he's quick about it, so the weird part is what to talk about after I have a warm cup in hand LOL
It's going to be the 5th cycle, so not as awkward since we have the usual banter down.
He tends to rush off more than me causing him to feel awkward- then I run into the restroom to inject the "special sauce" :rofl:
Needs a little time to liquefy anyhow...just the natural process, but I really hope to get a menstrual cup byt the weekend. Then I can just insert the cup, like a diapragm for the drive home...much less messy...sigh the fun of ttc


----------



## JLM73

Me again - catching up

*Dobs* I just aim as close to cd 12-14 to meet donor. Luckily has fallen on weekends, and I usually O cd13ish 
*Gigs* I'm sorry sweetie - he is making it sound like a long wait! I always pushed the live for today thing when my ex hubby was being unreasonable.
Sounds like you have ways to cut the spending.
Maybe make something visual like the TTC fund jar.
Everytime you don't splurge out to eat or whatever- physically put the money in there.
My chimney friends wanted a 4 day cruise and never thought they could.
I was like - umm hun, if you and hubby cut out the damn cancer sticks you could easily take a cruise...
They actually TRIED it lol - worst smokers ever, but in 2 months they fully paid for a FOURTEEN day cruise :shock:
Sometimes we just need to give up something temporarily.
There must be a way to stim your duckies into laying - like they do with chickens.
I am getting constant flack from my mom because she doesn't think my cooking biz is a real job, but screw that- I love making my own sched, and being able to take my son with me on runs etc.
I spent ALL my life in public service running into places ppl were running out of - I never had time for family nor big family trips, and I'll be damned if I spend the next 40 yrs saying- I wish I would have...:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

Decided to try out the Walmart Equate opk...blue dye but wanted to try something diff and damned if this woman doen't start lecturing me about "Oh honey! These here 88cent walmart tests are every bit as good, don't waste your money on that other brand!"
She was talking so loud everyone in the aisle turned around:blush:
So I said "Yes I know, I use them, but this is an OV-U-LAYYYY-TION test....you use these BEFORRRRRE those..." (Insert Fake Smile Here)
She looked confused, then said Ohhhhh! Well Congratulations!":roll:
Anyhow, tried one as a baseline, last time I got +s cd9/10, neg cd11,12 then +cd13...sigh. Been crampy all day...after that chem I hope I O ontime


----------



## gigglebox

I will write a proper response later but...
I just came home from a play date with a bunch of friends.

Turns out it was a surprise pregnancy announcement party for another one of them.

That makes 3 pregnant friends and 2 TTC.

So much salt in my wounds right now :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Gigs! Hugs. I am so sorry. That stinks. I threw a wedding shower today, and I know they are planning on TTC officially once the wedding is done. They just bought a townhouse with two bedrooms and puppy... So jealous. Her bf is so much like my SO, but she waited SEVEN years before he finally proposed. I commend her. I just gave up on SO ever marrying me. I would love to do things the "right" way in the eyes of my friends and family, but if the man doesn't believe in "the government giving [him] a permission slip to spend [his] life with someone" then what can you do?

I will respond in a bit got a phone call


----------



## gigglebox

Ah, my hubs is a bit (read: lot) anti-gov too :haha: not in a bad way...I mean, i think he's right...But that's beside the point. 7 years is a long time...I really wanted the whole wedding thing and was butt hurt that he hadn't asked me yet 3 years in lol! I really wanted the whole wedding thing...but truth be told, I was broody already and I wanted a wedding so we could start with the baby making (we got married in April, conceived in my june/july cycle). So yeah, can definitely relate to feeling like everyone is getting what you want. Very frustrating...

Saw hubs when I got home, had it written all over my face that I was upset. I told him why and he put his foot down on finances. I just stated it sucked that everything else was perfect, and left it at that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Back.

Gigs, hugs. I agree with everyone. You have to decide what matters to you more: proving to hubs that you can handle a baby financially or having date nights. I don't mean to mother you, but before I met SO I was 11k in debt. It took me almost two years to get out of it. I had paid off my BA debt and saved $15k in one year being super frugal. One month, I started having a small deficit. Over time, that small deficit turned into 5k in debt. Then I got int it legally with a bf and that was 6k. Next thing I knew, my savings was GONE and I was deep in debt. So I can see why he might be looking at the finances on the long term repercussions versus month to month. So if you want that baby, you're going to have to really reign in the luxury spending now to show hubs you two can do it. It's easy to say we'll stop going out and another to actually do it/ show it.

J, omg that is hilariously awkward. Have you looked into this thing called the Stork? It's crazy expensive for a one time use. But it's a device to help you inseminate yourself. It's OTC at CVS. Right where they keep the pregnancy tests. I watched their promo video on YouTube and it looks confusing as hell lol
https://www.cvs.com/shop/sexual-hea...cy-fertility-tests/the-stork-otc-skuid-971320


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:hugs: I am so sorry hun I am way too over men dictating anything that is a goal or dream of mine especially if there is an infinite time frame. You are still all younger than me, so at least time is on your side....Where's my cane? :haha:
But really I would love to be with a man I am madly in love with and have another child with him, but at almost 42, I have been trying 11 months, and NEVER thought this would be a prob, so yea :blush: Donor it is.
*Dobs*Sorry you too have the no wedding thing. That is another MUST for me. Even if it's a small ceremony without a legal license here - hell a wedding on a short vacay...It means something to ME, and I am def stubborn but I believe if it waas important to me that my SO wear a blue sock and a green one each day, he should be willing to make small sacrifices for our love, and bond- regardless if he doesn't fully understand why.

I haven't seen the Stork Dob, but I have had a home Insem kit I got online for years now - new and sealed. Ex hubby and I both wanted kids, then when time came he slipped a condom on!? (He was behind me and thought I wouldn't see.)
I reemed him WTH?? Then he said sorry he was just scared... I said fine whatever. He promised not to use it again and DID the next BD 2 days later. 
I had sacrificed over a year so he could build a race car all fast and furious and he promised we would try that next year!!
I had every intention of grabbing whatever was in that condom and putting it in myself lol. Really because when I busted him the first time he tried to lie and say there was no condom - but it was dark and I found it in a wet spot tangled in the sheets. He was so ridiculous. We had known each other 25 yrs, just got a 3000sf home and had like $30k saved...
Sometimes you just have to be willing to live with whatever you choose...and that's why I'm divorced, using a donor, and not waiting another year for my prev BF to come back in the country to start ttc.:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, what a crazy story! And what a douche bag! Did you suspect he was kind of a twit or did he break out the douche bagginess all of a sudden?

Yeah...i know i have time on my biological clock, but that doesn't change the fact that I don't want a large age gap between kids. It'll already be over 4 years, which is my ideal gap....but by the time a baby comes, say if we're pregnant in the next six months, they'll be almost 5 years apart. Additionally, i want to be DONE by 30 so I have time to enjoy the kidless days that come later and not feel limited by being older (obviously you age how you treat yourself, but this is a personal preference/opinion). I'll be 30 next october.

It doesn't matter. I can have all the reasoning in the world. The bottom line is my priority right now. Is baby making. Hubs' is more money. Unless we can make these two things align, ain't gonna happen.

I'm trying to sell some vintage dolls i inherited from my grams in hopes that helps. Wish me luck/prayers/good juju!


----------



## JLM73

Oh nooo Gigs he was totally normal - we met when I was 14 and he was 16.
Dated almost 3 yrs in college, but I had a town home and wanted to get married and he wanted to stay dating (total Mommas boy) so I dumped him.
Met again 14 yrs later and picked up where we left off...except he lied about everything he wanted and admitted 2 yrs in the marriage that he only agreed not to lose me again WTF?
He also had super mood swings, and was abusive - language, bully pushes etc, so ya I dumped him again and he is still sitting at the bitter party of one table trying to use our son to get back at me any chance he can- he's a loser.

Oh and as for the "done" by 30 lol I had my oldest at 18, his sis 5 yrs later and they NEVER fight, ever, and get along awesome. Was great with one starting school and the other a baby...Guess who is right back at home when life smacked him in the head? Yep my 23 y/o lol.
His sis is off at college, and my 4 y/o is growing up like an only child - which I don't want.
I really hope you and he can work it out Gig!


----------



## DobbyForever

SO would have a ceremony, but it's all for show at that point so why toss the $30k away? Shrugs. Maybe in another few years.

Gigs hugs so sorry! I wish you didn't have to sell them. Even though dolls creep me out lol. Watched the chucky movies as a kid. Whoops.

My clock has been tick tick tocking. Honestly, SO didn't want kids at first but they are non negotiable for me. So some days, he reverts.


----------



## JLM73

Good Lord Dob 30k:shock:
I did a 3 hr Dinner yacht cruise with full waitstaff, live band, and FL Sunset for $35/person and they all got to order from a 5 course meal!
I had a hugggge antique victorian style princess dress for $800.
Everyone raved about finally having a wedding where they were enjoying themselves walking the yacht, dancing, and being served- open bar too lol.
We paid for everything, family flew in from out of state and all
Our splurge was a week cruise after with every excursion, and we still only spent $3k on that lol.
But I'm the type who would rather take a nice trip together on anniversaries than do gifts. Ring was a carat diamond with saphire wrap- I like antique looking jewelry.
Still have it somewhere.
Now I wear a 5 carat topaz still- it's my birthstone - ex wanted it in the divorce and I was like - ummm NO boo boo lol.
Not my fault he designed a plain ring for himself. I deserve something for putting up with his sorry azzz.:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Wants it back?! Screw that, that is YOUR ring!

Dobs, no worries on the doll selling. I have no use for them anyway. They are story books dolls, so i'm keeping a couple sets for myself (alice in wonderland doll and the white rabbit, and little red & wolf). The rest can go. I'd feel really guilty if my grams was still around, but she died and left them to me.


----------



## JLM73

Morning ladies:coffee:
DS developed a cough and CONSTANT runny nose last night at like 10 pm ...seriously had me up every hour, so my temp took a huge plummet. likely gonna have to discard it later, as I just knowwww FF is going to see it as a temp rise later lol.

*Gig*-abyte you should check around online about those dolls before letting them go- Dolls are a big collector thing and certain ones are usually more sought after.

*Dob*-aliscious - how ya feeling?

I'm starting a hold for todays opk
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer :( hope you feel better quickly!

Nothing exciting going on here body wise...6dpo...approximately 3 weeks until my fertile window :( i'm bitter lol; just wish hubs hadn't tainted things! I mean, it's money and he simply pointed it out....but yeah. The wind's out of my sails. 

Dobs are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## JLM73

I'd be PISSssed G...forget bitter.
Some things are more important in life than $...love, family, memories.
What do you think about what Dob and I suggested?
While he's out you should right down your avg monthly bills, then a separate list of your monthly splurges or extras. It will prob help him to see it rather than just saying it.
I became a coupon freak when DS was born since I wanted to stay home and exhub was fighting it. I came home every couple days with loads of stuff but receipts clearly showing "you saved 40%...you saved 78%" etc.
I ONLY tried it because he said I wouldn't do it, and within that month I stocked our walk in pantry *top to bottom, side to side* with ALL the cereal, pasta, rice, can veg, soups, microwave meals cake mix etc for literally 6-12 months!!
Then it got addictive, and I hit up odd spots with the coupons like Walgreens, CVS, and clearance daily- and within the next month we had ALL the pads, tampons, toothpaste, brushed, bodywash, lotion,nail clippers cleaning supplies etc FILLING the hallway closet ...I kid you not that was 4 years ago and to this DAY
I STILL have not had to buy pads, paper, pens, nail file clippers, household cleaners, sponges, dishwasher tabs OR laundry detergent :rofl:
I am JUST now getting to the last of the bleach, windex, and Tide Powder. FOUR YEARS lol.
My mom will say oh we need comet, and I'm like no we don't...sponges...nope...dish liquid??
I calmly walk to one of the filled storage bins, and come back in the room with like 4 bottles of each thing hehe.
I had SO much mens bodywash (donated that), and maxi pads to this day. It's all sealed...gosh candles, batteries...crazy stock. And I only did it for 1 year but it lasted me 4 yrs :shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

WOW, that's amazing JLM! wish the coupons here in Canada were that good. 

Gigglebox, I hope you get the giggleman straightened out. There have been some really good suggestions here. 
Another suggestion (if you have the time for it) would be toilet training your new born. Yeah, you read that right. One of my friends has done this with both her children. She almost used no diapers throughout the first year. I might be using the wrong term here in "toilet training". It comes down to watching the baby for it's faces "poop face" and "pee face". When you see it, hold the baby over the toilet until it goes. The baby will learn for what you watch as at some point they will literally dislike pooping into their diaper and will just give you the signal. My friend says she only used diapers when they were out longer. Maybe something to look into for cost savings...


Well, I finally looked at the calendar this morning (couldn't even remember which day was CD1.:blush:) and plucked the numbers into one of those online o calculators. Based on a 29 and 30 day cycle, O should have been monday. I think we bd'd every day leading up:happydance: but did go one morning and not again until the following evening. 
We had a conversation last night and he fully agreed that this month would be good. When we move in March, I could go on maternity leave then. ($wise it makes more sense as a new job there would never pay the same amount that I get here, mat. leave would be higher then a job) I am in a happy place right now... although DH is paying just over half our down payment for the new house today..


----------



## gigglebox

Yay PL! Such great news ^_^ I can't wait for you and everyone here to start testing!!!

I think right now the best thing I can do is negate the credit card bills so we can actually iron out the details on the rest. I had a ~$200/month medical bill (paid off) a couple months ago and we weren't struggling then....so i feel like, why would we struggle now? Especially given we will have some income from the duck eggs within the next 6-7 months...

But with him staring at that bill on his account, nothing I say will really matter. 

Blah. I'm going to go price out some dolls lol

Oh but J, I love this idea! I need to start getting Savvy with my shopping. Actually we just had a costco open up nearby so maybe i should check them out...in combination with coupons, maybe i can kick some storable items and grocery bill ass! Especially if i can get some diapers at a discount...

Has anyone done cloth diapers? I'm considering them in combination with disposables...


----------



## gigglebox

Posted this in my journal also, but had to share!

THIS HUSBAND OF MINE :eyeroll:

He comes home from work, hugs me, then looks me in the eyes and says, "i looked at my bank account and we are not nearly as dire as i thought. We are on the razor's edge, but it's not as bad as I was making it out to be." I didn't push the conversation and didn't mention the TTC thing. I'll just wait until I'm fertile, and let his sex drive make the decisions lol

:happydance: I'm still moving forward with trying to sell some shit, but YAYYYAYAYYAYAYAYAY i'm so pleased with this!


----------



## pacificlove

:happydance: haha, this is awesome!! Didn't I say men can be so silly sometimes, he just needed to come to his senses....

So, how long until o? :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*Awesome news on your BD timing and the job/income talk with your other half.
I never did the let the kids crawl in reg underwear or naked toilet training- I would be too grossed out if they get in it, or on something I didn't catch lol. But I def see how the toilet training newborn thing works. After all MANY places in the world are rural and they get by with no diapers or cloth strips pinned in place. Even for their AF:shock:
This movie: https://www.focusfeatures.com/babies is the PERFECT baby movie- a worldwide documentary with just moms in diff cultures bathing and BFing their babies totally natural manner. There's even rural footage of sheep herders with hut type houses and the baby just crawl out the door to the mom IN THE MIDDLE OF A SHEEP HERD LOL it was scary to me, but you could tell the baby mom and sheep were all very used to this! AWESOME movie you guys, please look it up just moms babies and no BS narration - check out the trailer at least.

*Gig* :hugs: AWWWW I am so glad your silent treatment on ttc made the other half "pull head from ass" as I like to say lol. We all have moments when we are stubborn, and rethink it. I think you have a brilliant plan to play the cool one :winkwink:
You can def do some cost cutting/couponing, even if you just stock up on say toiletries. Hit one weekend of BOGO sales at any store and put a coupon on BOTH items...that's how you get say $10 bodywash or shampoo on a 2 for $15 sale, and throw a $2 off coupon on each one (-$4) so now you get 2 for $11 instead of the normal $20 it would have been for 2. That's how I got enough toiletries for years, and most don't expire (they just have to have expiration dates by law.

Heck I am still using a $18 dollar a bottle shampoo that I would NEVER dream of buying, but Walmart happened to put it in clearance aisle to make space. I found a printable coupon online, and made 12 copies - one for every bottle there lol, I got each one for $5 when done - but hey awesome shampoo and conditioner, and still have many bottles 4 yrs later :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry! Been a LONG day.

J, yeah weddings around here are ridiculously priced just like everything else. When I was wedding planning about 6 years ago for 50 people, the cheapest package I could find was around 28K once all was said and done in SF. So we ended up opting for a smaller, Hawaiian wedding that would only total 20k. So I can only imagine how much more expensive it is now.

PL, that's great news! I'll be keeping my FX!!! When are you testing?

Gigs, mk. Good luck! I never got couponing. The only coupons I use are the save $3 on frer now ones when they are on the box haha. But I used to watch extreme coupoining. That does not work here because we have coupon limits and blah blah. Too much of a headache for me. Hopefully, he COMES arounds. ;)

AFM, tired and still emotional as f***. I have zero energy, but that is typical post O. Nothing out of the ordinary to report. I've been peeing on the $1 tree brands. I'm on the fence about whether to use a frer tomorrow. 7dpo sounds like a waste to me, but I have done it before hahaha. Using one for sure on Friday. SO leaves Monday for a trip, and if i am preggers I want to know before he leaves.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J, I can see how the couponing stuff would be addicting! They do often have coupon limits around here but i'll have to see what I can find...do you find most of them in printed material or online?

Dobs i can't wait for Friday! Save the FRER until then. For me anyway, 10dpo has been my magic number on those.

PL, you were definitely right! We're looking at about 3 weeks.....EEEEE!


----------



## DobbyForever

I have two so technically I could do one tomorrow and Friday. ;) I would have two cb digitals with weeks after that, but I'd probably end up buying another frer three pack. My earliest bfp on them was 8dpo. All of my other bfps I wasn't expecting to get pregnant (using contraception religiously) so I didn't test until I was late, but that one I got symptoms very early.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Love it. I am so excited to line squint with you :) so will you stick around after you get your bfp?  

I think next time i start getting lines, I'll buy an EPT test. I want to try a blue one, but not early since I don't trust them. I want that to maybe be part of my announcement to friends. At the announcement party on Sunday, my friend got a cake that said, "we have a surprise!". I'm thinking about getting a cake too, with a picture of the test (or one drawn in frosting) that says, "This feels like deja vu, our line turned blue, too" 

or some cheesy crap i dunno stop looking at me.:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha that is cute! I love cheese. I was supposed to be punny birthday gifts but shit has hit the fan this year =/ totally forgot x.x

Idk the timing was great but I don't feel anything other than the crying. Usually the pms is rage but I have been so sensitive latelt


----------



## JLM73

Sorry this is long...
*Gig* I used both as there are several coupon websites that email them to you weekly, or add new ones weekly, and I used to get 4 sunday papers. The only limits usually are using competing stores coupons, or doubling them (they do that up North not here) but a great place is Publix and Winn-Dixie.
They do BOGO deals (no coupon needed) on lots of things every week (you can chk their weekly sale ads online even) Soo basically:
1 Buy the bogo items you want
2 Use a Manufacturer coupon with them (1 for each) or
3They have digi coupons you just scan at the reg from your phone
**A *great trick* which is totally legal is you can ALWAYS use a manufacturer coupon WITH the stores own coupon. They stack. So that's two coupons on an item. Usually limits of how many are only for super cheap things, but you can just make more than 1 trip that week or even shop with someone - mom, kid etc.
**Also I have found AWESOME deals on items on the "clearance" aisle or rack at any grocer and wal-mart. They ALL have them, they just like to put them in corners, or the back of the store:roll:
I got tons of Oregon Chai Tea for 85cent- like 15 boxes with 20 bags ea- those go for $4-5 here!! Oh and tons of cat and dog food there as well, because the simple fact is grocers get new trucks a few times a week, and if the shelf is too full the oldest items go to the clearance even tho they are like 6mo-1yr from expiring. Trust me I have bought haircolor, baby food, cereal that's normally $4 a box for literally 75cent...
All the above is with NO coupon mind you. Sometimes I grab great price things to donate.
We have a large migrant population here, and several homeless shelters and animal rescues so if I see cheap baby things, or health items or pet food I grab it and donate it. It's tax deductible in the end and I don't go crazy.

I haven't been doing as much lately because I am out of storage space since mom and I moved to a smaller home sigh, and I realllly miss my 5x5 ft walk in pantry grrr. 
Also I tried a few times and mom ticked me off so bad. After I matched coupons to sales, and was like awesome :happydance: we have a cart full of groceries, and we saved 60%!!! Mom goes I'll be back...figure she had to pee...shes old:haha:
Guess who comes bustling back with FOUR bags of crab legs and a couple pkgs of chicken and steak:shock:
Then she says Since we saved so much, I want to get these...:growlmad:
totally defeated the WHOLE point:pop:


----------



## JLM73

Dobster- Your timing looks great and your chart is amazing...I have never got a bfp before 9dpo eve, but have seen some 8dpo ones here...I personally can't spend much on frer since I stocked up on natural progest- it was $20/ea, so If I can make the donor drivework out with O, bbt thingy ma bob I really am saving my extra$ toward more progest. If timing looks off, I'll prob invest in another cbdigi ...i took the one i ordered before back so I could have more opk and hpt money last cycle:blush:


----------



## gigglebox

J, orgasm with your insemination this time ;) although to be fair, getting pregnant seems to come easy for you! So scratch that.


----------



## DobbyForever

I second the orgasming. You would think it pushes the buggers out but everything says you are more likely to conceive with an orgasm.

And I would flip my lid over the lobster thing. You are a much more patient person than me.

I was cold this morning since it was an especially chilly night and we left the window by the bed open. So we'll see what my temp looks like tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

LOL I am boy gender swaying so I tend to ahem...make sure I get an O in within the hour before we meet -makes your juices more alkaline. 
Remember I don't have live in penis, I drive to it and don't do the actual act, just some encouragement with the hands...No way I'm in a car getting off while he does lol. Whole diff set up.

Man I have been crampy all damn day wth?? I don't get O pain it's not that and my opk was neg today like yesterday. I thought it was just gassy pain, but it is actually crampiness. Haven't had any man juice since last month...

I hate when I get something weird like this because now I want to poas to be quadruple sure even tho i have done Einstein math and those would be Super:spermy: to have lived thru a later O than I thot??
Times like these I wish I have a cheapie test sigh


----------



## gigglebox

I'd be peeing on something to make sure...because my brain would go, "ok, you did bleed but some women have 'periods' and are still preggers"...

But I love anyone and everyone taking tests :haha: not to be too intrusive, but do you inseminate while you're at you visit? Or do you bring it home then do it? 

Dobby! I'm so excited for your test this morning!!!

My son was up early today. 5:45 to be exact. Hubs and i both woke up, and he says, "just think of it as training!" To which i replied, "i don't need training, i need all the sleep i can get while i still can." Then he laughs, and is quiet for a second, and says, "what about Ivan?" (For a boy's name). So that starts us into an hour long discussion on boys names, starting with us both looking up names on the phone, finishing with me reading suggestions while he gets ready for work.

This is my plan going forward, to stay quiet about anything baby until he brings it up.

6 days until my new cycle starts :happydance: i don't think i've ever been more excited to get my period.

By the way, I'm not a fan of ivan haha


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not a fan of Ivan either no offense lol. But glad he is talking about baby names! 

I would pee too. I test all the time after a weird period hehe.

Idk my temp seems low. I know it could be partly the weather shifting to winter after weird hear waves, but it seems too low.


----------



## claireybell

Havent had a chance to 'catch up' read ladies but is sonebody testing today??? )))))


----------



## claireybell

Wish inwas testing soon lol this cycle is boring for me ha ha!! & i just ov'd 2 days ago with loadsa ewcm.. Typical pfffft!


----------



## DobbyForever

I tested hehe. Both frer and $ tree came back negative. Not too bummed yet since it is only 7dpo. Debating if I want to use the last frer tomorrow or Sat.


----------



## gigglebox

Save your dollar tree test! I've read many women get early evaps that turn into bfp's :)


----------



## claireybell

Lol! If i were ttc this cycle i know id be itching to per even though im pretty sure i ov'd couple days ago hahaa!! I had a reeeeeally early faint positive at 8/9dpo with my son thsts why im so addicted to testing early me thinks ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a weird evap on the one from yesterday afternoon, but it was really close to the control line and nowhere near where the test line should have been. Shrugs. I already tossed them. I spend too much time looking at tests if I don't chuck them right away a haha


----------



## claireybell

Im terrible, mine will be negative & i throw them out... Hours later im turfing through the bins (skanky lol) looking for them to see if lines have developed hahaaa


----------



## gigglebox

I know what you mean. I still have mine from last month :blush: i pull out that damn FRER and look at the faint line and sigh about what could have been...

I'm doomed to repeat this too lol. I'm definitely a used test hoarder!


----------



## claireybell

Ah hun bless you.. X i did that with my test when it turned out Ectopic, kept looking & doing the what if thing.. Sadness, i only actually binned it when we started ttc again few months ago


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, i'll probably trash it next time i get a positive test. I need at least one positive test to ogle under my sink lol


----------



## claireybell

Lol! Hidden inbetween the pots to pee in ha


----------



## pacificlove

Interesting info on couponing. Our local grocery store does a points system, you earn points on the things you most frequently buy. I have over $100 earned so far.. Some day I'll cash it and walk out with my groceries for free :winkwink: it does sound kind of wrong..
Oh and definitely test for O!

I believe O was on monday, so testing at the earliest would be next week Wednesday, so 9dpo. After that I'll be on the road for a few days again. The witch would have started her visit by the time I get back


----------



## claireybell

We have those kinda coupon deals in UK aswell on allsorts its great, you get the supermarkets Card & each time you shop you earn like 1-2 points per every £1 you spend, so 352 points is £3.52, i love it haha!!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, i need something like that here! We spend ~200/week on groceries! It's crazy. It always goes over as we go back to the store to pick up stuff we forgot.

So....since I'm so worried about a boy, I figured I'd try to fall in love with a boys name. It will help soften the blow for me :) I posted in the names forum but....what do y'all think of Kendrix or Rogan? I LOVE the name Logan, but I have a friend down here with a son who has the same name.


----------



## pacificlove

Not sure if I am a big fan of Kendrix although it isn't a common name at all therefore in my good books! Seems like people would be drawn to calling him Ken (you know, Barbie's Ken), and I am not a fan of Kenneth or Ken in that sense. Sorry, no offence. 

I love Rogan! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I like Kendrix better than Rogan. Rogan makes me think of Rogaine. Sorry lol!

LOL I have dug some tests out of the bin before, but I usually try to take them out of the house before SO sees them as well. He gets so stressed easily that I don't want him seeing all the negatives or evaps or indents. My first pregnancy, I kept the tests, ultrasound, emergency room appointment papers.... YEARS after I lost it. This last bfp, I forced myself to get rid of everything the day I lost it if I remember correctly. But now that I have the pictures again of my bfp, it's hard to trash those.

I feel like absolute shit today. Very light headed, dehydrated, some mild nausea. I was so scatter brained at work. I'm trying not to look into it, but it's hard not to symptom spot at 7 dpo.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, that sounds very promising! Your chart is looking really good, too! Can't wait for tomorrow's test. Post a picture no matter the outcome. I need something to squint at!

PL, I thought the same thing, that I'm not a fan of Ken. I would try to sway people to call him Drix for short.

Honestly though....I think I'm going to go with Logan. I freakin' love the name. The other Logan I know is a friend's kid, but we aren't super close, however we do run in the same group of friends. Our boys would be 5 years apart though. And i don't know if I'll still be talking with this woman years down the road, do i really want to sacrifice using my #1 choice? Not really. Regardless, I'll still ask her if she's OK with that before we use it. I think I'd be uncomfortable if the rolls were reversed.

In other news....

Don't tell my hubs, but I've just acquired 2 equate tests and stashed them in my glove box :blush: so shameful lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm telling!!! Jk. Just use Logan. Honestly, it sounds like you really like it. :)

My chart looks *******. Last time I had a chart like this I had a 14 day lp. I don't like posting bfns because I feel like people see things because they want to see it for you. :(


----------



## gigglebox

What if i make a super big promise that I will be brutally honest?


----------



## gigglebox

Come ooooooonnnnnnn i have a whole MONTH at best to do my own tests!


----------



## JLM73

Hi Chicas! Juuust got home soo aggravated as ...well let me catch up then I'll write it out - just typed it all on the Sept tester thrread grrr
Friggin opks

But gig yea I totally peed on a cheapie first thing today as all that cramping and the poss bleed being due to stopping the progest if i Od late AND Implanted late AND had a very slow rise hcg lol:haha:
:bfn: was so stark white if not for that control line I could have passed it off as never used LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Uh oh what's going on with the opks? =/

Gigs, maybe. I may not test. Depends on what my temp looks like.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Don't make me drag you over to FL and shake you LOL your chart is amazing....trust me my bfp with DS was the slowest climb and stayed at the same temps for weeks at a time!

As far as names I have a very common one and am ALL for originality, just not silly names like Comet or Moonpie....It's a bit past the 70's for that lol

*Gig* Use the name you love, and forget about her having it. Your kiddos will be far in age, and maybe never around each other. Don't even ask her. It would be diff if she had chosen a rare name and THEN you copied her. Logan is a great name, very masculine.
And I think Kendrix would DEF be called Ken. meh:nope:
I agree Dob Rogan def immed made me think Rogaine :rofl:

Now as for me WTF with my opks??
Pic below, but in short I am on cd11, usually O near 13, so figured I would meet donor Sat...This am my cp was med height, med texture, def open, with watery cm- my usual that only stretches like 1/2 inch. Opk this afternoon very close to pos, I kept checking back on it.
Spent ALL day out running around and came home at 10 tonight- cp now High, med to soft texture, I can't decide, and def still open. Watery cm still, but more.
Soooo I repeat my opk and think maybe it made it to pos...:shock: that B!&% is the most negative of the last 3 days!!!??? WTF??? Pic below, as I said.
I have had short surges in the past and now I'm concerned I caught the end of a surge this afternoon, and it's done nowwww.....Cuz I wasn't meeting donor until SATURDAY!!!:cry:


----------



## JLM73

OK darn it...who's body am I in??? I am now feeling a pinch cramp but only like Left ovary:huh:
I have never had O pain so wth... if I have a temp rise in a.m. I am out this cycle:growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

You know my opks this month got darker and I freaked I was going to O early. This was right before i got my flashing smiles. I was pourinh over my charts to see if i ever Oed that early. Then they got almost stark white second day of my flashing smile, so I freaked out I wouldn't O. I had to keep telling myself you cannot O without the lh surge and mine last days. Then I got my surge right on schedule, but that morning it was very light as well. I was shocked I got my solid on the afternoon I got expected it to.


----------



## JLM73

Yea I am trying to remind myself that Even with the + on cd9/10 last month then neg 11/12, cd13 was darkest and my usual O time, FF said cd14 because it always says the day after a +opk for me...:roll: It was still such a slow rise mess from cd12-15 last month I am still not concerned FF got the O date right.

just so worried to miss it using a donor as I only get 1-2 tries a month at all! and if ill timed I got zip.
Also having a chem in both July and Aug is making me skittish it will throw off my normal O.
All I can do is see if I have a temp rise tomorrow, but even if I don't I will be stressing over meeting the donor Sat. If I get up Sat with a temp rise saying I O'd, then I would be meeting him like 12 hours later. And since the rise happens AFTER O has happened...bleh I am so aggravated.
Fri is near impossible for us to meet.
Last cycle I had cd9 thru 17 covered! Crazy coverage, but that was best case :spermy: living 5 days.
Sigh, I'm gonna take an ambien and go the hell to bed it's almost 1. 
DS is with his dad next 3 days so my a.m. temps won't be affected by all the waking up I did when he was here and sick. I barely slept!
You can see the crazy dip I got then the recovery...with my luck FF will say that is my O rise:haha:


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Wow, i need something like that here! We spend ~200/week on groceries! It's crazy. It always goes over as we go back to the store to pick up stuff we forgot.
> 
> So....since I'm so worried about a boy, I figured I'd try to fall in love with a boys name. It will help soften the blow for me :) I posted in the names forum but....what do y'all think of Kendrix or Rogan? I LOVE the name Logan, but I have a friend down here with a son who has the same name.

Ooh i like the name Rogan, i reckon my next will be a boy & there are few names i like, we struggled to find Riley lol! Or you could have Kendrix Rogan .. They both go well together


----------



## claireybell

I think im gonna purchase some opk's next cycle.. Get in the club hehe almost as fun as peeing on pg tests :)


----------



## DobbyForever

The opks are sickly satisfying. It's nice seeing two lines. If i get down because of my bfns I will poa opk.

J, hope you stay low and don't O until Sunday.

My temp is lowish so I am skipping testing today.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm going to resist the urge to pirchase OPK's next xyxle, but might get them the cycle after, as i know i'll want to see the lines. Otherwise I get pretty onvious fertile signs, plus I feel Ov pains every month, so it feels like a waste of money :/ for me, anyway.

Dobs your temp still looks good to me! It lowered, but not by much...

Clairey, what boy names are you considering this time?


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not so low that I feel out, but just low enough it's not worth wasting a test over. If it's up again tomorrow I will test. I do like that there is an upward trend with my low temps though. So we'll see. I had sore boobs this morning (NEVER happens), mild nausea, and mild headache so I feel something either sick or pregnant lol


----------



## claireybell

Fingers crossed its pg Dobs yey


----------



## claireybell

Boy names hmmm.. I have a mini list Lol, i kinda like 'surfy' names, love the name Brody, theres also Zac, Wyatt, Ellis is kinda quirky aswell, has to go niceLy with Riley, i dont think i could have a normal name like Daniel or James with their brother called Riley ha ha


----------



## JLM73

Gigs :haha: you aren't gonna use opks. Cmon you gotta poas no matter what kind!
I'll send you some popsicle stix::winkwink:

Dobs :thumbup: I'm ruling you are sooo totally preggers mm hmmm

AFM doing a hold for my opk. I had pretty big time gaps ( almost 24hrs) between them except yesterday. I am cd12 today, usually O cd13, so If I don't see a line again today, I will have to find a way to meet the donor tonight, as I fear tomorrow night will be too late. I put too much thought into it lol, but we all know we take BBT at wake up, and when we see the rise, we have already O'd, which means there could be 24 hrs since the eggy actually popped out!
So if I wake up to a rise tomorrow and can't meet him until Saturday night ...no bueno:nope:


----------



## JLM73

Update- ok so confused cuz my cervix is med, not soft, but been cramping which I only get when my cp is moving higher
Checked just now and my cervix is higher than last night, pretty much as high as it gets, but it's not soft yet. Also I have as close to ewcm as I get, stretches a bit more than an inch. I decided to only check ferning near O this month, bcuz I always have some partial ferning, but I am DEF in full out fern- covering both samples of saliva I checked today. So I need to make a late run tonight to meet donor!:shock:
Still holding for opk as I want the full 4 hr hold.


----------



## pacificlove

FX to you ladies testing. Makes me realize I have no tests myself. Put that on the grocery list ;)

As for names, as long as you have one before you leave the hospital, you'll be fine. Funny story: My coworkers wife, her name is Heather, or so she thought. She never traveled, so never bothered to get her passport. She never needed her birth records. About 2 years ago, she decided to get her passport for which you need your birth certificate. It had long been lost so she requested a new one. After some research they came up with this name for her: "Baby Girl XXXX". Her actual registered name was "Baby Girl" as the parents couldn't come up with a name on time...Lets just say she wasn't happy when she found out ~45 years later.

As for me: I am 4-5 DPO and am not feeling any different.


----------



## JLM73

Pacific :rofl: That is sooo crazy funny
I can't believe there was never a time to have to change it! Here in US we have to show our birth rec for everyyyything, especially kids entering school, so she wouldn't have made it past age 5 here as "BabyGirl" lol
Did she have to pay for a name change?
OMG she had the perfect Spy Life set up...:howdy:Agent BabyGirl reporting for duty...:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Agent baby girl hahahahahhahahah
What would that do to her life? I mean here you'd get in some serious crap if your social didn't match your name! Someone here in that situation would probably be dealing with fraud accusations.

J, what a way to spend your Friday night!


----------



## gigglebox

OH i forgot to say! I sold the dolls! I just have to pack them up and ship 'em. The money is pending in my paypal :happydance: omg ladies we might actually be DOING THIS next month!


----------



## JLM73

I know right Giggle!
I am so not wanting to do the drive lol, but I will be kicking myself in the butt the next 2 weeks if I didn't. Especially if I wake to a temp increase showing O tomoro.
My last couple days were crazy temps but I stayed up nights before cd10 and cd11 temps like up, tossing turning, cleaning DS's nose etc every hour, so I was like no biggie.
He is with dad 3 days, so last night I slept just fine, but temp still lower than it had been, so I am thinking that is due to pending O:happydance:
since I am cd12 today, and usually O cd13, and the lower temp before is pretty usual on my charts.
I am gonna put on my game face ( and hair and makeup and perfume) lol and hope the donor is quick about it:flasher:, so I can get back home to bed, to get a good :sleep: and reliable temp tomorrow!:bunny:


----------



## JLM73

That's GREAT news gig :dance:
I am so excited for you to join us in the insanity:whacko:


----------



## gigglebox

It's not official yet but you all will be the first to know! 

T minus 4 days until next cycle!


----------



## JLM73

I updated my opk dramr and pics on Sept thread :roll:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...eptember-testers-whos-me-70.html#post36188193


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> FX to you ladies testing. Makes me realize I have no tests myself. Put that on the grocery list ;)
> 
> As for names, as long as you have one before you leave the hospital, you'll be fine. Funny story: My coworkers wife, her name is Heather, or so she thought. She never traveled, so never bothered to get her passport. She never needed her birth records. About 2 years ago, she decided to get her passport for which you need your birth certificate. It had long been lost so she requested a new one. After some research they came up with this name for her: "Baby Girl XXXX". Her actual registered name was "Baby Girl" as the parents couldn't come up with a name on time...Lets just say she wasn't happy when she found out ~45 years later.
> 
> As for me: I am 4-5 DPO and am not feeling any different.

Baby Girl HAHAHAAAA thats bloody hilarious Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Great news giggle!

As for "Baby Girl", I imagine as a kid she never had to see her own birth certificate. Honestly I don't think I had to show mine for my wedding last year... Maybe things were different 40+ years ago (maybe closer to 50 years). Mom and dad didn't entrust me with mine until I got married :winkwink:

JLM, go get 'em juices!

It's only been 2 hours since my last post and I still don't feel any different.


----------



## JLM73

Pacific are you expecting the :stork: to fly by and pick you up?:haha:
I just went back and looked when you said it had been 2 hours and you didn't feel any diff...I thought I missed something! lol
I will tell you this, with my prev pregs and kids, I have never felt a thing, not sick not sore or anything. My BBs didn't get sore even till a few months along. So It's not always a bad thing:winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

^agreed. Actually my boobs didn't hurt with either pregnancy, and that was a symptom for me (they usually hurt like a bitch until cd1).


----------



## gigglebox

JLM73 said:


> I updated my opk dramr and pics on Sept thread :roll:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...eptember-testers-whos-me-70.html#post36188193

I'm on my phone so it's hard to see, but is that last one positive ?!?!?:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

PL, that is insane! I'm surprised she didn't catch it sooner. I know as an elementary school teacher, they have to provide records to the school. All of the roster names HAVE to be the legal name. So I have three kids in my class right now who go by American names instead of their legal name. Two years ago I had a drug situation family where the grandmother adopted the granddaughter and called her a different name than on her birth records because they didn't want her to find out. But everything that came from the school had to have her legal name on it, so she started piecing it together as she got older. Or like when you take your standardized testing you have to put your legal name.... If I was a teacher, I would have pointed it out to the parents.

J, the last test is hard to see. It does look close to positive if not positive. Hope you can get out to the donor tonight!

Gigs, yay! Congrats on selling the dolls and joining the club officially!

Claire, love the "surfer dude" names haha. :)

AFM, I think the nausea is just from the migraine. My coworker was listening to me describe the symptoms of my headache and pointed out I definitely have a migraine which can definitely cause nausea. I am a bit tempted to say f*** it and test tonight, since evening 8dpo is when I got my last bfp but I don't want to waste a test.

OH! And I have this NASTY discharge. I get some discharge close to AF or around O time or what have you. But this is like... it looks like this really gross salad dressing I got once on a Safeway salad (99% clear with this off white small chunks). It does not have any odor to it. I have a picture, but that's super gross so lol.


----------



## JLM73

Pacific and Gig - It was close when wet but def looks like a + opk now that it's dry??
I won't use these Equate again lol Too weird and making me indecisive!

Dob :sick: Note to self...Never...Ever get the dressing from Safeway...lol
Here's the dry pics below :happydance: Good as these seem to get with the weak dye


----------



## DobbyForever

Looks positive to me, but like not a strong positive. So maybe you caught the early end of your surge?! Go to your donor!!!

LOL it's in one of the salad kits. I forget what it was. When I opened it, it made me want to gag. It just looked gross. Couldn't eat the salad lol. Anyway I caved and used the frer. It was so bfn, but in all fairness I did take it on a 45 minute hold so I dunno what I was thinking. Oh I know. SO decided to come home early for a date night, so I wanted to take it before we went.


----------



## JLM73

No harm No foul Dob we all understand
I think I had a vinagrette dressing with feta chunks in it once that looked jussst like what you described.
I am headed to donor shortly TRUST me :happydance:
Yea that opk is as pos as I ever get. I usually use $ tree and have done as many as 4 on one day to experiment with why I never see one darker than the control, but mine only seem to match controls:shrug:
I guess they made that "line may be as dark as control..." thing on instructions just for me :haha:
Wish me luck ladies!
:plane: I'm out!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yes! That was it!!! But it's not an infection since it does not have an odor or itching to go with.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck J!!! Btw you totally dodged my question about when you inseminate (while you're out vs. When you get home). I'm just fascinated by it....hope you catch the eggie in time!

Dobby, i had that symptom when i was pregnant with my first. Let me see if i can find the exact description....


----------



## gigglebox

Ewwww....it says, "creamy but it has a bit of clumps in it (????) eww."


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yum. I thought she referenced doing it in the car with donor still there. It was in a post about how awkward it is haha. Plus, there are debates about how long can spem live outside the body so I don't think they would survive the drive


----------



## DobbyForever

Took my temp to make sure I am not running a fever... 98.14  that's half a degree less the usual. Super weird. Curious to see what my temp does tomorrow


----------



## JLM73

Ugh after 4 am so todays temp will be crap
I am so aggravated he SPILLED the sample as in to the floor. I salvaged literally drops and I'm sure it was a waste.
Sorry Gig missed you question, yea I "assist" in the car to a cup usually, and then run inside womens bathroom a few mins later and insem myself.
I am so aggravated. Ended up meeting friends after just to destress and hang out, 
It was accidental but omg my O window...gonna have to make the drive back again to frickin night.:growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg no!!! That sucks so bad! Can't believe he spilled it :( hope it was enough, or tonight's will be. Do you think you've actually ovulated yet?

Dobs, i need a test fix!


----------



## DobbyForever

Nooooo! Omg I would have flipped s***. I know it wasn't intentional, but :( hope you haven't Oed yet

Afm, temp is up again. Terrified to test but I need an answer before monday


----------



## DobbyForever

I tested bfn. But when I picked it up to throw it away I thought I saw something faint so I snapped a few pics. The more I took, the more convinced I am hallucinating lol. Attached them just for you, Gigs :p sorry the quality sucks I can only post screenshots. There was one where I thought I saw a line so I might email it and post that later
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-19-05-54-56.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 14









Screenshot_2015-09-19-05-54-33.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 12









Screenshot_2015-09-19-05-54-00.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

It was this one
 



Attached Files:







20150919_055042_resized.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 17









Screenshot_2015-09-19-06-31-04.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

:shock: DOBling! I totally see a very very faint PINK line!!
You MUST surely see it in person if I think I see it in the pic-it's a bit fuzzy on my laptop. Ooooh I'm so excited to see your next Is that a Frer6ds?

I am PRAYING the literally *3 drops* of semen I salvaged...from a frickin CARPET mind you:roll: had the best of the best :spermy: soldiers...Hell they better be tri-athletes after Treading carpet, surviving me raking them up with my dam fingers, and getting the manual insert- this is frickin insane:whacko:
It was in a large medicine type sterile cup, and when he reached across the car, his arm hit the cup and it went sliding on dashboard and fell, bumped the console (still upright) as we are both doing the slo-mo Movie :*Nooooooooooo!* He grabbed for it I grabbed for it-:juggle: this took like a second, but felt like 5 mins in slo-mo vision...Sigh- neither of us caught the cup,:nope: and it landed below his feet on driver side. Then there is a mad shuffle :dog:as he is trying to move his feet to see where it went- I am like - don't move don't move I'll get it!:brat:-Yeah right its way cramped trying to reach below a driver's legs by the pedals, in the dark. 
By the time the light was on and I found it, it was laying sideways on the carpet, and LITERALLY there was 2-3 DROPS in the cup and a small wet patch in the carpet...:hissy:
Sooo all I could do was take the couple drops run in the McDs ( if they only knew what was in that cup LOL), and shove thru the crowd to the bathrm, and scooped as much of the drops with my fingers and insert.
Literally was not enough to use the syringe to insert, as I was afraid it would not make it out of the tip if the syringe...:cry:
I got it together and went back out. He was SOO embarassed and apologized a zillion times, but it was an acciddent truly.
I am just worried the :spermy: may be the part on the carpet, and that those drops were just the semen fluid.
Gonna have to try again tonight .

Now I have a prob. My temp went up .65!! and I THINK it's because I O'd but on the other hand I was so bummed, I went out with friends and had some :wine:, but got home at 4 am and only got 4 hrs broken sleep!?
So what to think?? Is the temp jump from O or from the vino and lack of sleep?? I'm still crampy, cervix High Open and watery cm.


----------



## DobbyForever

My temp is always higher after wine or lack of sleep. Have you taken another opk? Do you always use your fingers though? It's not particularly effective. I would grab preseed and have it handy in case you need to supplement liquids in case of a spill like that. I'm so sorry!!!

It's hard to see until I spot it then it seems clear. I want to hold out until tomorrow. Don't want the heartache


----------



## pacificlove

Oh man, sorry to hear about the spilled juices... Hope you can still catch this egg today!!

Dobby, fx!! 

As for me: I was looking on zulily at maternity wear. Found the cutest shirt for pregnant women, it said: If you didn't put it here, don't touch it!
As for any signs: bbs are bit sore if they get too much "action". Last month (a big bfn) they were sore from o to CD1 which was a first for me.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Pac
Dob your bbt is way up there! Like that's a walking around temp lol:dance:
:dust: to us all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! I know, but last cycle my bbt was 98.6 at 10dpo. So I'll be excited if tomorrow is still near 98.6

I haven't looked into maternity clothes just baby clothes. Lol I want to be stylish but cheap


----------



## JLM73

Well another +opk today so hoping this means the egg hatches today lol
That way I have time for donor pickup tonight to actually catch that rascal!:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Looks good JLM!! Go get 'em juices!

I am stuck at work for another 4 1/2 hours on a really slow day and I want to nap...


----------



## gigglebox

I wouldn't say it's clear to me at all, but that middle picture is catching my eye. But when you inverted it, i couldn't see it anymore....so i don't even know, man!

J, i can totally invision the whole thing the way you typed it :haha: sounds to me like your window of opportunity isn't closed yet!

Also, today's opk looks darker to me!

PL, i love that shirt idea!

When i was preggers with the boy, i went to a twilight premier and made a shirt that had written across the belly, "we're both team edward" lol


----------



## gigglebox

Story time! My heart just dropped!

Today, i f'ed up my back. I have no idea what i did, but while blowdrying my hair, i got this horrible, literally crippling spasm in my back. I crumpled forward and threw down my hairdryer and brush and couldn't move for about 45 seconds. It. Hurt. All day I've been having the spasms (triggered when I move a certain way or pick things up). I finally remembered that I've got lidocaine patches somewhere....so I share my realization with Hubs and I head to the shared bathroom sink to see if they're there. They weren't, so hubby walks away and I shuffle after him....then I realize he's headed for my sink....where my 9 HPT's are stashed! Omg, I was terrified! Thank goodness he didn't realize what he was looking at! He just pulled out a couple patches and put them on the sink.

*wipes sweat from forehead*

As soon as the boy goes to bed I'm poppin' some percocet. I usually avoid taking narcotics....but this situation calls for it :(


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies I am still sitting high, soft open, watery cm...let's hope the gate doesn't close in the next 4 hours :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

LOL close call there Gigs You need something to hide those in like a tampon box or something hehe
Sorry about your back. I have flexeril for mine if needed - muscle relaxer, it helps.


----------



## pacificlove

Ouch gigglebox! Hope you feel better soon. 

JLM, wishing you the very best of success tonight!! Keeping my fingers crossed:dust:

As for me, I am in limbo.. next week is a big week for us. It's POAS week as well as that we move along our new home purchase process. (Inspections, financing and renegotiating with the seller).
Did I mention I am not that patient? If all goes to plan, we will be movig in 5 months which seems VERY far away!! Gaaaah!:shock: (I guess bad indication having to wait 9 months, haha)


----------



## JLM73

Alright my lovlies...clear a path! I'm on my way again WITH :gun: my copilot to assure NO cup drops!:plane:


----------



## gigglebox

PL, why such a long wait?! I would not be ok with that....but when it's a dream house...ugh, i guess you HAVE to be :( how frustrating though. We closed within 30 days on both houses so i can't even imagine. Anywho, sounds like a very exciting upcoming week! When will you test?

J, you're probably there by now! Hope it all went/goes smoothly! Or should i say, swimmingly? :haha:

No real update, except the lidocaine patches helps tremendously, and i also took a percocet pill leftover from surgery last year. I'm surprised i'm not knocked in my add right now....but I'm functioning better and moving around, so yay! Hoping to deal with this without having to go to the doctors. A doctor bill is one of the last things we need right now...


----------



## JLM73

I'm baaaack:hi: Man that trek sux Glad it's my last time doing it since I AM going to get my BFP this time-Cmon Team Blue!:dance:
Not only did not cup spilleth, but the cup nearly overfloweth wootwoot!
Was a squishy ride home, but for a good reason lol.
I hope to see my temp rise some more in the am, and my cervix put up the closed Sign:haha:
Wishing you all a very good night:sleep:


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on the house, PL!!!!

And Yay for squishiness!!!

Hope you can take care of yourself at home, gigs. Hugs.

Afm, temp is down. Feeling very broken hearted. I really thought this would be our cycle


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry dobs :( have you decided not to test?

J, good luck to you! Sounds like you made it in the nick of time!

My back is still jacked. It was feeling better this morning, then I reached to turn off a light switch (how dare I push myself like that :roll: ) and now I'm back in pain again. Don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow if it still feels this way ;___;


----------



## DobbyForever

=/ yikes. Sounds like the sudden movement dud you in, so maybe you can take it easy at work? :(

I did. Both $ tree and frer were stark white nothing to even squint at. All of my symptoms are gone/were gone yesterday. Shrugs. Must have been fighting off a cold.


----------



## DobbyForever

See, whole lot of nothing
 



Attached Files:







20150920_053512_resized-1.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs2: so sorry Dobs. Hope it's just early. I barely got a squinter on FRER with the first pregnancy at 10dpo. Wasn't even sure it was real until i scoured the internet for hours and found a single test that looked about the same that turned positive later. But man, was it a squinter. I didn't even tell hubs about it until the next day because i was so unsure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. Hugs. But temping is more accurate to me. I know dips happen and what not, but mine never did when I was pregnant. The lowest it would go was 98.4. Idk. I just feel like it'll go up tomorrow (according to the pattern), I'll get excited, and test bfn. Just tired of getting my hopes up


----------



## gigglebox

Um......i totally see a line on that test. Maybe it's just the way the photo uploaded?


----------



## gigglebox

I just cross referenced it with a positive test and the line i'm seeing looks to be in the right place. You're not seeing it in person?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm having the same thing as yesterday where it looks negative but when I go to set it down something catches my eye to look again, but there's nothing there. At least yesterday, I could see the line once I looked for it.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm very strange. I really wonder about these new tests. I'm still thinking i'm crazy and the c/p last time wasn't real, and symptoms were all in my head.


----------



## DobbyForever

The shitty mysteries of life. I had a few cycles where my lp was 14 instead of 12, and in the back of my mind I always wonder if they were cps or just weird cycles. Hugs. These new tests suck major balls. I think I was just sick. Shrugs.


----------



## claireybell

Have you took test apart Dobs? On the back of the strip its not glossy & you can clearly see if theres Pink in the line :) X


----------



## claireybell

I hate that my cycles each month are always diff, this my fourth cycle & each ov dates been diff & cycle length uhhhh!!


----------



## JLM73

WTF Dob?? Thgere is totally a line on that "stark white frer" lol
And it aint the control line I am talking about:shock: you don't see it??


----------



## JLM73

Sorry that was a quick reply, had to catch up- DS is back with me, and Still sick and now I am getting a nagging throat tickle:roll: Just what I don't want a cold in the tww...
So ahem, let me be more polite..*.Dobs*...sweets...I def dedf see a line where it should be on that frer. I think you are JUST getting to where it can start to pic it up, because I will tell you this. Everytime someone posts a "frer evap" I can not see it. The ones I DO see, have all come up bfp by the next day or 2, and I can SEE your 2nd line.
OK, back to me :haha:
So WTH I so expected a temp rise today, but it dropped again- I hope this won't be another shitty chart month:growlmad:
The only thing I can figure is I am Oing today- had sharp pn where R ovary would be this a.m. for like 60secs:shrug: I don't usually get it so dunno.
Buuut I def got a big batch of man juice last night :smug: mmmhmmmm
So glad I can stop stressing that part. No more road trips this month.
This is such a weird cycle already!? Despite the crappy pale ink, I def have gotten equal opk lines cd12 and cd13, and Now today I have a line DARKER than control by a smidge:shock: That has never happened to me in the last 5 yrs!
Cervix is still high, open, and mushy- can't tellif it's the mushy factor, but feels a hair smaller on the opening than yesterday, but def open.
I hope temp will be up tomorrow. Otherwise it is hard to know when 3dpo is to start my progest cream sigh
Here's my opk porn share hehe
*GIGS* what are you up to?? You too *Pacific*??
*Blue dye sux but yay my first darker than control*

*All opks + cd12,13&14 but ink faded on cd12/13*


----------



## claireybell

Opk porn share Lol :haha:

Most excellent positive opk's though J, have u jigged with donor man today or due to again?? :)


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are so sweet. We'll just have to see what happens tomorrow. I bought three more frers lol stupid walmart next to in n out.

Maybe today is your O day, J


----------



## JLM73

Nahhh got a very full cup from him last night....didn't get home till after 1am ugh
My temp better go up tomoro and my cervix better close up cuz I am NOT making anymore roadtrips seriously.
I always Insert said man juice before I head home, cuz it takes a cpl hrs, was a loooong squishy ride home lol.

Claire what part of cycle are you on?


----------



## DobbyForever

So.... apparently J's friendly rage is baby dust because....
 



Attached Files:







bfp 9.20.15.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> So.... apparently J's friendly rage is baby dust because....

OMG!!! Thats totally pink & positive!!! Yay! Well done xxx


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Nahhh got a very full cup from him last night....didn't get home till after 1am ugh
> My temp better go up tomoro and my cervix better close up cuz I am NOT making anymore roadtrips seriously.
> I always Insert said man juice before I head home, cuz it takes a cpl hrs, was a loooong squishy ride home lol.
> 
> Claire what part of cycle are you on?

Hahaaa squishy ness niiice ;)

Im on cd22 uhhhh & i think i ov'd cd17.. Long cycle this month, im itching for my period so i cant start nect cycle bd'ing hehe!! 

So how many inserts does a cup give you? Or you keep squirting up there.. Excuse the term lol


----------



## JLM73

:bunny: I KNEW you were soooo totally preggers nay sayer lol
AHHH Dobster!!! I am so friggin HAPPY for you!!!!
:hug: and here's some MORE :dust:
YAY!!


----------



## JLM73

*GIG PACIFIC* Get IN here!! We are celebrating with Dobby!!!

Claire I just suck it up in a syringe and put it all in at once. It was one fresh sample I think he was guilty from the cup fumble:rofl:


----------



## claireybell

We will expect to see more frer pics Dobs heheee congrats yay X


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> *GIG PACIFIC* Get IN here!! We are celebrating with Dobby!!!
> 
> Claire I just suck it up in a syringe and put it all in at once. It was one fresh sample I think he was guilty from the cup fumble:rofl:

Lol, absolutely! I bet you were like "i'l take that cup now thankyou" 

Mission i will get that egg ;)


----------



## JLM73

That's right Mama D!:hugs:
Ooh and tell us how you are telling your OH and what he says!!! Ooh the suspense is killing me !:brat:


----------



## claireybell

I bet Dobs is out getting more tests to pee on Lol

I peed on tons with riley :)


----------



## JLM73

LOL Claire you are so right...I would be getting one of each brand even the stinkin blue dyes just so I could oogle them


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol actually I remembered I had a burger to eat so then I went to eat lol. Idk yet. I'm in shock. I have so many test brands but I dumped the cup (Kind of like the donor lol jk too soon?) Thinking there was no way I would get a positive


----------



## DobbyForever

The hockey idea (will explain when not on my phone) is out of season and he leaves tomorrow for a week with the fam. Maybe I will wait and tell him when he gets back with a 49er onesie


----------



## DobbyForever

What was that about peeing on a bunch of sticks? ;) the sad part being I had all of these in my closet haha
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-20-13-45-25.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh look at all those!!! Im so excited for you & not a teeny bit jealous haha! Its fab news! & that onesie idea of telling hubs is bery cute ))


----------



## claireybell

I think once anyone gets a positive, a Digital & a blue test is a must, i secretly love a Clearblue hehe


----------



## gigglebox

I FREAKING KNEW IT!!!! Omg I'm so happy for you! I'm on my phone, let me get on the iPad for a proper response


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHH DOBS! I am so darn jealous but so excited for you! A week is a long time to hold out...you think you'll be able to? I read a cute idea, where this wife gave her husband a poppy seed and when he asked what it was, she said "that's the size of our baby right now". Cute!

I was gushing over a baby at the grocery store today (in my head....i don't let the crazy out in the open too much). I'm about 2 weeks away from fertile times....it's like a whole new tww, but i can't "test" early haha

J, nice opk! Your timing seems great!

Cb, you totally called her out lol


----------



## JLM73

JLM73 said:


> Dobs :thumbup: I'm ruling you are sooo totally preggers mm hmmm

:smug: MmHmm Dobster...This girl right here...Page46...I'm here all week!Try the Roast Beef!:tease: just kidding Sweetie!
I am so friggin excited for you- Team Blue right?? Let me check out your chart again...
Umm did you by chance get beamed up by the mother ship:shock:
Unless you forgot to mark a BD That is some serious 5-6+ day super:spermy:
:shhh::haha:


----------



## JLM73

:happydance:Oh man I am so excited. First Dobs gets her BFP and now I got another opk brand darker than control!
I have used $tree for years and never had that!! So cmon eggy The:spermy: should have already been waiting at the gate since they got put in about 1030 last night-like 20 hrs ago. :happydance:
YAY me! That is _perfect_ timing for *Team Blue*!
Here's a pic of $store opk


----------



## gigglebox

Look at all these positive tests!!! Love it!


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Forgive me I am :jo: Dob lol
I had someone else's chart up already- oops:blush:

NOW I am looking at yours and YAY perfect Team Blue Timing!!


----------



## JLM73

ok I'm impatient ...imagine such a thing :shock:
I decided to see where FF would put my O given 3 + opks in a row. Last time it put it in the middle, this time it put it today. I needed something to mark on there so I have a visual for starting progest again. Yea...I can count to 3, but it's soooo much more fun when you can seee something right?:bike:


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, visuals are helpful! That's why we all like peeing on tests so much!

Dobs, what did hubby say?!


----------



## claireybell

Zzzzzzzz 03:00 UK... 3yr has me up washing his bed clothes wet bed.. Omg im pooped, up for work in 3hrs ouch! 

Definate team blue playing from Dobs chart :) Oooh J, looking good then for ov'ing & squirty bd'ing ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry trying to get my QT in and my computer died/my charger is at work. I haven't told him. I want it to be perfect, and I want him to enjoy his trip since it'll be his last non dad trip with his family. Plus, I think if I tell him he won't understand how everything works or stress and not go.


----------



## JLM73

That's great Dob- gives you time for a nice setup when he gets back!

I'm crampy - yay- means my cervix is finally closing, cm is getn creamy too
Hope my temp makes a leap in the a.m. as well, then I will feel officially in tww


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! I am excited to see your temp tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

*Dob*Ahhh your ticker!:dance:
*Claire*So sorry sweetie:(, hope they take it easy on you at work!
*Gig*how goes the duck farming?


----------



## gigglebox

j, dobs setting up for the surprise is exactly what i was thinking, too :) 

Duck farming is good, however we (well, hubs) had to cull one of our geese yesterday. It's our first loss, excluding the DOA's we had when we received the box of ducklings. The stupid goose got spooked when water splashed in his direction and he twisted his leg. He couldn't walk for a day, then he could only walk a few steps and would face plant....then he seemed better and was just super shaky, but he got worse again and just stopped walking entirely. After three days of immobility, and him looking pretty sad, we decided it was the right thing to do. 

In other news, my back is so fucked up. We finally get our debt paid off (which wiped out our bank accounts--i haven't received the doll money yet) and this shit happens. I'm bitter. It makes me feel like financially a kid wouldn't be a good idea...and i'm just disheartened. Plus i went to a new, presumably cheaper, grocery store yesterday and didn't save a cent.

Sorry, i'm in a state right now lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I am so sorry. You know what though, there is never the perfect time to have a kid. It's your love that gets you through it.


----------



## gigglebox

I believe it, but it's hard to convince hubs :(

I think I'm going to have to cave and go to a doctor :cry: these damn spasms are so painful.

I kind of feel like i did nine month pregnant....like where you drop something on the floor, look at it, and you're like, "Nope. That's where that stays now." Haha


----------



## gigglebox

P.s. Dobby i need to see more tests.


----------



## pacificlove

That is freakin' fantastic dobs!! Sooo happy for you!!!!!!:dust::dust:

Giggle: the seller is going through heart surgery pretty soon. She can't lift anything heavy, etc and has no help. Believe me, I asked myself "why list it then if you can't move" but I believe she listed it in the spring. We are taking possession Dec 1st, but it won't be vacant until March 1st. Otherwise we would have had to walk away... House and well inspections today.

JLM: whishing you the best of luck!! Go spermy!:spermy:

As for me: still waiting and no big notable changes...


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh, got cha. that makes sense. Hope she recovers ok and you don't hit any snags in the process!

J, my son loves Thomas. In one of his movies, they have a preview for "Thomas Spills and Thrills". Thanks to your story with the donor, I can't watch this preview with innocence anymore. 

https://youtu.be/10EFgSpmzP0

If nothing else, watch the last 10 seconds.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes hope she is/will be ok!

Yeah but you know he'll come around. Go to the doctor!!!

Frer was faint and didn't get a pic of it. I would worry but my temp is up to my usual pregnant temp and I got a clear positive on my $ tree

Sorry for the crap reply I have 5 mins to pee before my 23 crazies come back
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-21-10-05-22.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JLM73

Gig LMAO Too funny! I am sorry your back is jacked - Ask the doc for flexeril (cyclobenzaprine) it's a muscle relaxer. Works well for spasms, and not addictive at low dose. I take 10mg ea night, since I am in knots after running and lifting things all day, but you can get it is 5mg or cut the 10 in half blah blah.
If I were you I would see if you can get it, just to make it thru BD lol.
Sometimes muscle/nerve issues don't get better because you have to STOP moving for a few days to let the inflammation go away to heal.
The muscle relaxer basically causes the spasms and nerve irritation to stop tensing, and allows you to move around no prob ( just don't go crazy lol) but you should only need it a few days to feel much better. Then :sex: like monkeys :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot my update. Crampy still, cm creamy, cervix almost closed YAY:dance:
(Any other time in the ttc world I would be pissed about this hehe)


----------



## gigglebox

LOVE flexeril. I was the only thing that touched my spasms a few years back (sciatica). I'll definitely be requesting it...

And yeah, hubby doesn't like to touch me when i'm "fragile" lol, so definitely need it to stop asap!

I did actually have a stranger pray for my back today. I'm not very religious, so it was an odd but unique experience. I took my son to my favorite coffee shop, and when i reached for something i spazzed out. She asked if i was ok, then she asked if she could pray for my back. And i was like....sure! That would be welcome :) she had one hand full of baby, and placed the free hand on my back and prayed to Jesus that my appointment goes well  if nothing else, i believe in the power of positivity so it was appreciated :) 

The woman had a baby in her hand...that's gotta be significant, right? :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

I hope everything goes well for her too. But, I did look in case it doesn't: we are protected and will still get the property although the process changes slightly in that province. 

Giggle: hoping your back feels better soon!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks PL!

Btw ladies, i thought of another name...one I think i love more than Logan....but hubs is quite an obstacle with names as he hates most of them.

What do you all think of Lennox? With the attempt of nicknaming him Nox, not Len. I have to believe this can be done as my nephew, named Sebastian, goes by "Bash". I have hope that parents can pick the nickname!

My son's name is Irish/Scottish so I was thinking of going with Scottish for a second name...


----------



## JLM73

I like it Gigs! I am allll for original names!


----------



## pacificlove

I like Lennox! 

I only see thoughts for boy names, what about girl names?


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, we've got it narrowed down to Lennox and Link (hubs' pick). I like them both....it is definitely helping!

Weird follow up on the back story....so you know how a lady prayed for my back? Well i went to the doctor who prescribed flexeril, and when i went to pay for it, it was $6.66 lol. Ohhhh the irony!

Eta girls names: Ember (top chioice)' alternatives: Alice, Annaleigh, Kimber


----------



## DobbyForever

Personally (I am such a baby name hater lol), when I hear names I immediately go to where I have heard them. Lennox I have heard once on that tv show with Melissa Joan Hart and Joey Lawrence. I liked it, but it was for a girl. Sebastian and I instantly go to the dick bother in "Cruel Intentions" or the skeezy serial cheater in "Devious Maids" or everyone's favorite crab. I do like Link because I think of Legend of Zelda. :) ;) Yeeeeah I'm weird

Those are def unique girl names and I agree that Ember is my fav of the bunch.


----------



## JLM73

Lol Pacific
I actually favor original names that sound STRONG male or female.
Gigs I like al of those except Kimber bcuz it reminds me of a stripper or Barbie's little sister ( doll) lol
I lover girl names that are also guy names Like Riley


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad things with the house will work out either way, PL!

J, I love your mind. Just period. I love it.

Gigs, here's some more test porn for you. These are screenshots since I forgot to resize them when I emailed and am too lazy now.

Claire, where you at?

I flipped out when this morning's frer was almost nonexistent. B****ed at my new gyn so hard. My favorite once JUST moved to a different hospital! I understand it is a promotion, but grr! I got stuck with a newbie, and I had to get on her about my high anxiety disorder. She did; however, finally agree to order a blood test for me once she realized I was not letting it go haha. I went in late so no idea when the results will be back. Normally I go in at 3pm and get them by 8. Shrugs. Hopefully, she'll let me repeat on Wednesday to check and I don't have to B at her again.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-09-21 at 6.55.13 PM.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 16









Screen Shot 2015-09-21 at 6.55.22 PM.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

And bloodwork came back at 43 :)


----------



## gigglebox

Damn, they were on top of that bloodwork!

Nice job! I found my tests when i was preggers with Des (son), but I don't remember getting bloods taken....but i guess i did? Weird.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/685999-frer-progression-question-my-lines.html


----------



## DobbyForever

It's easy to forget. Betas with kaiser can't be accessed online. You can call in. But if you call in then your doctor does not message you the result. If you don't, then your doctor does. So it's easy to forget and lose personal records for kaiser.

They do their bloodwork in house now and it's 15 minutes from a huge hospital either way. Getting another done on Wednesday :)


----------



## gigglebox

That is super nice about having a lab in house. I'm not the biggest fan of Kaiser, at least I had a bad experience with their ob/gyn department. They were a large part of my "treatment" with my bleeding issues, and were the reason i had an unnecessary surgery (d&c for misdiagnosed "polyp", which was actually just my uterus). 

My back is still jacked, guys....the flexeril isn't touching it today...and my dog is being super clingy (he gets that way when i'm not feeling well) and Des is super needy and frustrating and he's getting frustrated with me because i'm not helping him much...

I had to call in reinforcements. T minus 4(ish) hours until Mom arrives!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh thank god, my mom literally just called as i was posting that and said she's leaving sooner than planned and will be here in about 2 hours!

Gotta love moms <3


----------



## pacificlove

Hurray for blood work! 

Looks like it'll be harder to get financing for our place then we thought, it's on a smaller island, guess banks don't like that. Ugh, so frustrated.

On top of that I woke up sore, sore as if I got hit by a car last night. DH and I were working in the yard sunday, yesterday I had some muscle aches, but today is just ouch. 

Couple more days and AF should show up, still don't have any tests in my house. I just don't get into town that often anymore... Work is 20 minutes from town, home is 25 minutes from town, and home is 20 minutes to work. (Imagine a triangle for my driving distances). By the time I get into town, and do errands, i have lost an hour. There is enough farm chores at home that I just don't have the energy to go into town after work.
Excuses, I know... just a blech kind of day.


----------



## gigglebox

Why not order some online to be delivered?


----------



## JLM73

Dob you got some nice progression! Especially on the 11dpo cheapie, big diff from fmu to 6pm! Very nice :dust:


----------



## claireybell

In the UK we never have standard early blood work done unless theres any problems of bleeding, the first blood panel is done around 7-9wks at first midwife apointment, its nice to have that extra bloods when you first find out as it def puts your mind at ease :)


----------



## claireybell

I love the name Ember for a girl, i love old traditional names aswell, i also have a mini list lol, Esme, Freya, Gwen is kinda cool, love Avery


----------



## JLM73

Ding! Claire you just named my pick lol Avery!
I love it for a boy or girl


----------



## gigglebox

I also love it! Already have a cousin with a child named Avery though.i don't think i'd pick it over my other choices though  love Ember.

I also love Esme, but hubs hates it. Also, I'll admit I associate it with Twilight...which is OK with me as I love that series. Yup, I'm a nearly 30 yo woman who loves me some Twilight.


----------



## claireybell

Nowt wrong with that Gigs, im 34 & love Twilight hahaa

J, id never heard the name Avery before until i saw Despicable me 2 LOL & the name was mentioned, just love it ;-))))


----------



## JLM73

I like that show and Im 41 lol But I really Like Vampire Diaries mmmhmmm Lovvvvve me some Damon...He can bite me ANYtime! Rawr


----------



## pacificlove

Avory is man's name in Harry Potter books, isn't it? The father of Cedric Diggory. I could be wrong..

Twilight was a good read! haha

Been feeling a few twinges today... CM is clear-ish today.


----------



## JLM73

Son gave me his cold, I have a sinus headache runny nose and starting a cough :roll:
At least I had a nice temp jump -rocketing up:dance:
Cervix def closed, and cm creamy but I am a bit crampy - I think cp changing again, it's tilting back


----------



## claireybell

Amos Diggory - Harry Potter geek fest over here Lol

Can the cervix change position then? Ive been achey but its wasay to early for af


----------



## claireybell

Excellent news on temp rise J, ov has took place hehee


----------



## JLM73

Oh yes Claire
It can raise/lower and tilts. I Noticed today the opening is pointed me to the back.
https://community.babycenter.com/po...cp_and_cervical_mucus_cm_type_for_your_charts


----------



## gigglebox

Mine always tilts back after Ov. 

I feel crazy and desperate....i'm googling if back spasms can occur due to pregnancy, lol!!! No chance i'm pregnant this month, but it's fun to pretend! Tomorrow should be cycle day 1. Good thing my mom's here, don't know how i'd cope with my period and this back stuff together! I'm laying down in my room on a heating pad now while she watches the boy. I think she also might be doing the dishes :happydance: i feel guilty but i'd do the same for her (or Des).


----------



## JLM73

That's great help Giggle
I feel like crap right now and my mom just keeps nagging about why am i laying down...you would think a retired nurse would understand


----------



## pacificlove

Amos Diggory, that's right, Avory felt off. I haven't read those books in a while. haha

JLM, fx that cold goes away quick, I do hot lemon whenever I feel a cold coming up. Lemon juice, mixed with sugar in hot water.


----------



## pacificlove

How come we don't schedule naps for adults? Kids yes, adults no. Why?

I could really use a nap right about now, instead I am stuck at work for another 4 hours. At least it's my Thursday.


----------



## gigglebox

Good point! I could certainly use a nap, come days more than others. Sadly Des had mostly given up naps. I still put him down for "quiet time" though...this momma needs a break!

J, that actor will always be Boone to me! Never seen vampire diaries, but i'll have to check it out. Especially if there are any vamp/human love subplots. Love my supernatural lover stories!


----------



## JLM73

Pacific they still Siesta in Spain lol
Gig I am in LOVE with his eyes! They are the most beautiful piercing blue/gray:cloud9:


----------



## pacificlove

You are so right JLM!! I should move to Spain. haha 

CM is still clear/watery and I have no idea what it means.:shrug:

Edit to add: yeah, I am using google, I have never before paid attention to this and we just started trying ;)


----------



## gigglebox

PL, have you had that before? If not i'm calling it a good sign!


----------



## pacificlove

I think for me the norm would be to start the "dry up" for the witch by about now.


----------



## JLM73

I tend to have creamy cm from O to AF, just the amt changes MUCH less after O usually.
BFP with son I saw I had avg-alot of creamy cm most days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhh I want to respond but I can't catch up on posts. I love you all! Will respond at some point


----------



## JLM73

Lol It's ok preggo- we expected you to move slower hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

!!! The gist of it was you are all hilarious.

Real talk, I had hella pregnancy brain because I got so excited that the Panorama people called and my gyn called and everyone was calling... that I totally forgot to go to my work's staff meeting. And I couldn't tell my boss why so I just said I forgot, and she was like wtf just don't let it happen again. x.x Way to start off my tenure year... r_r


----------



## JLM73

Lol Dob. Well you can always tell your boss later :blush: "Remeber that time when I forgot the meeting..."

Giggle- Oh yesss gurrrrl Damon's brother Stefan has a relationship with Human Catherine....and things def get really hot and tangled in the plot. Many Many other characters- werewolves and witches as side plots, but OMG the twists:shock:
You need to check it out from The beginning Vamp Diaries is the Bomb. Like Twilight on steroids!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*omg love your ticker! Hilarious!


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> *Dobs*omg love your ticker! Hilarious!

Another real talk, I was debating whether to use "developmental" or "humor". I looked at both, and I thought you would enjoy the humor one so I went with that one hehe.

I never got into vamp diaries. I don't like that actress, so I boycotted because of her. And Rob Pattenson looked way better as Cedric. I was Team Jacob all the way. All the way until I saw Alice and Jasper, and then I was totally Team Jalice.


----------



## JLM73

Yea I only got into Vamp Diaries because my friend gave me several seasons on dvd at once- Liked it more than TruBlood- but eventually caught on to that too- just a grittier southern version.
I just love that vamp diaries started in highschool, but let them progress. Nina Dobrev was more likeable to me than Bella- took her a while to stop acting "the same" in every response, in every scene.
I like that Vamp Diaries has chars 400+ years old, and sometimes goes into flashbacks - in the 1920's, 1800's etc. Lots of play with the timelines and char histories- oh and who doesn't love a really bitchy doppleganger? lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I don't. My mom was obsessed with it. She kept trying to get me to watch it, but I couldn't stomach it. I think Stewart's skills were also limited in Twilight, but I'm going to cut her some slack and blame some of that on the character.


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly i"m kind of turned off by the name of the show. Anything with "diaries" in it, i'm auto skeptical lol

But i told one of my besties years ago that i'd check out true blood, so i think i need to go there first. You know, if i remember. I'll have to see which netflix/hulu has.

Any new symptoms dobs?


----------



## JLM73

Gig Netflix has both- I have watched both and if you like Twilight you would like Vamp Diaries ( there is nothing diary about it) Main char is Elena, but it's not told first person view or anything. Lots of twists, battles, sexy stuff. Vamp power- mind control, super jumping, super speed, super strength, and the older (originals) are more powerfuls than the new. Also if you kill the orig, their entire line dies with them, so very sticky situations at times. They can be out in day or night as well due to spellbound jewelry- from witches. Vamps are main story, but do come across witches to ally against werewolves- who are bloodthirsty. In this show vamps can be staked to make them look dead and rotted, but they are actually hibernating. The stake can be removed and with blood Voila! SO guess how many can come back for super twists. They also can't enter homes not invited etc. Funny thing is they drink alcohol allll the time, because it keeps their bloodlust down. These vamps can be around humans and not "lose it"

My all time fav series is still Underworld- man those Vamps were badass. And of course I mean the female lead char hehe.

TrueBlood is very Southern/country since it takes place down south here, and there are "territories" run by diff vamps. They also can not be in sunlight, unless they find faerie blood, and day walking is condidered Taboo anyhow. Lots of hot sex scenes, but it took me a while to get into it. It's filmed much more cheaply than the other series. LOVE the theme song for it tho :haha:
True Blood to me started out good, then introduced other scifi chars and got very out there , so I gave up on it after faeries. It's like they got desperate to keep viewers:shrug:

Enough movies lol
*ME ME ME*:brat: lol
YAY me for maintaining that high temp, and FF graced me with CH's, without a fight hehe. Annnnd now that I am the magical 3dpo:smug: I started natural progest cream this morning. Gonna do it am and pm since hormones surge and wear off, plus I saw most the Rx progest is twice a day.

Hope you all are feeling Gooood!
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, lots of info! I think you've sold me on Vamp Diaries...

Your chart is looking gooooooood! I'm going to be the last one to get a bfp at this rate :/ 

In my world, my back is better but still a bit jacked. My mom stayed the night and is on Des duty. She took him to run errands and to the playground so i have the house to myself for a little bit :D currently couch bound with a heating pad, ipad, and project runway re runs. Once i get sick of the interwebs, i might throw on Vampire Diaries :p

Period is supposed to start today. I'm walking around with a pad, which i despise....but better than ruining panties, amirite?


----------



## pacificlove

That barely gives me enough reason to say no to another tv show. I'll have to check out vampire diaries. When I have the time.

Today is CD 27, that means 2 more days until AF is due and I still haven't pee'd on a stick.


----------



## gigglebox

What restraint! 

I'm hoping SOMEONE pees on SOMETHING soon....i need another fix :D


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Omg Pacific lol better than me- I will be poas in 6 days (9dpo).

Gigs I am sorry your back is still so hurt. Sounds like nerve inflammation since you didn't do anything traumatic. Backs and necks are the worst. Once injured the slightest thing years later can put you down!
And I am with you on the pad thing. They are literally something I NEVER use. Tampons all the way BUT I have used them the last cpl cycles since they were both losses, and I was trying to track the bleeding. I hate pads tho.

Where did lil miss Claire get off to??:shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

I should pee on something, but helps that there are no sticks in my house.. haha!!

Been feeling so tired the last few days, then by bbs just started to hurt on top of that it felt like that wetness when the witch surprises you... so i went and checked. Just lots of clear watery cm with (sorry tmi) a piece of white, not super stretchy but a little. CD27 here.. things are different, normally I should be drying up down there by now.


----------



## claireybell

Im here J lol ;)

I fell asleep mega early last night like a nodding dog on the sofa hahaa! Been working today, Rileys at the grandparents this eve & just had a Chinese with some Wine mmmm yumsk! 

I just have to say that Kristen Stewart.. She has a face i really want to slap Lol i love twilight but struggle to watch it as i cant stand her..:-/ 

Currently CD25, quite a few aches, the tww when not ttc is soooo long!! Dobs - has the excessive peeing kicked in yet?


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> I should pee on something, but helps that there are no sticks in my house.. haha!!
> 
> Been feeling so tired the last few days, then by bbs just started to hurt on top of that it felt like that wetness when the witch surprises you... so i went and checked. Just lots of clear watery cm with (sorry tmi) a piece of white, not super stretchy but a little. CD27 here.. things are different, normally I should be drying up down there by now.

Oooh :) yeah after oving (like the next day) my cm is really white & sticky until af arrives.. How many dpo are ya Pacific?


----------



## DobbyForever

Not as excessive as my last but truth be told I am not drinking my 8 cups yet. I have peed 4x today... might go again right now lol I got flack for not offering a visibly pregnant women the bathroom at work and I wanted to be like f*** all of you, I'm pregnant and need to pee right now she said she is fine! But I didn't. Cuz I'm not telling anyone yet lol

Yeah I want to punch her face, too.

Poas!!! I want to see tests


----------



## claireybell

Lol yes lets bitch slap her hahaa!! 

Ah my tests will be neg & no jiggy in my tww :( but il be immensly suprised if i ov'd super early, i think il fall off the toilet seat in shock ha ha!! 

Do u wake in the night for pees? I didnt tell hardly anyone until i was around 12 wks, i was si excited for my scans hehee omg you have scans sooo. Awww lil sticky bean ;)


----------



## claireybell

I meant no jiggy in my 'fertile' week ha


----------



## pacificlove

claireybell said:


> pacificlove said:
> 
> 
> I should pee on something, but helps that there are no sticks in my house.. haha!!
> 
> Been feeling so tired the last few days, then by bbs just started to hurt on top of that it felt like that wetness when the witch surprises you... so i went and checked. Just lots of clear watery cm with (sorry tmi) a piece of white, not super stretchy but a little. CD27 here.. things are different, normally I should be drying up down there by now.
> 
> Oooh :) yeah after oving (like the next day) my cm is really white & sticky until af arrives.. How many dpo are ya Pacific?Click to expand...

I figure 8 or 9 DPO, I don't test for o. Trying to convince hubby to pick up some pee sticks, or it's an hour detour for me tonight to pick some up. Instead of saying "yes dear", dh is asking for symptoms. :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha!! Get the tests get the tests ))) im terrible, i always want to start poas roughly 6dpo lol


----------



## pacificlove

Christen Stewart is a terrible actress. 

I am going on a road trip, so I'll be MIA until Sunday evening or Monday morning.

Hoping DH will pick up the pee sticks, work is having our monthly meeting tonight so will be leaving late here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Have fun, pl!!! Where are you off to? And aww, I hope DH goes and gets them. That's really great that you can be so open with him and talk about pee sticks.

Claire, that's a bummer. But you know stranger things have happened than an early O.

Not waking up in the middle of the night yet, but definitely running to the bathroom as soon as I am awake and then I pee for days. It actually hurts when I wake up because I have to pee so bad. My last bfp, I would wake up like clockwork at 2 or 3 am with a full bladder starting around 4.5 weeks I think. But again, I was much better about drinking my 8 cups of water. Although that's only 64 fl ounces. I was drinking twice that if I'm remembering correctly. I swear I remember reading it someone I should be drinking like 100-120 fl ounces.... idk maybe I'm remembering wrong. I just remembering peeing when I got to work, peeing right before the bell rang, peeing at snack, peeing at lunch, and peeing as soon as the end of day bell rang. I even had to call an Aide to come take my class twice because I had to pee so bad in the middle of class.

Honestly, so far this little boo is being really nice. All of my symptoms are very mild right now other than the headache that sets in if I have to process too much information. So being at a training all day then having to go to a site council meeting then rushing to the doctor's for my beta... my head is throbbing


----------



## JLM73

Pacific -:telephone: Calling him RIGHT now to tell him to bring you some stix! Tell him don't make me drive there from Floirida!!
Cuz I will!:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

My trip is delayed by a day and a half, buying my own sticks tomorrow!

Been feeling like having to throw up my dinner all evening...


----------



## JLM73

Yay Pacific Can't wait!:dance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay!!! Well, you know what I mean! Got all my fingers and toes crossed!

So... my hcg tripled in 47 hours.... Is that normal? I've NEVER tripled before. Just doubled and sometimes slightly less or more than doubled. But this is 3.2x in two days. I even almost went in to the hour (5:30 on Monday and 4:00 today)


----------



## JLM73

mmhmmm...twins :haha:
Better find another ticker:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I hope not. F*** now that I think about it I remember having cramps on both sides. My maternal grandmother, mother, and I are hyperovulators. I think it is a Thai thing. There are a lot of Thai twins. That would be cruel irony. I can't have twins. Twins is no bueno. We can't do two kids.

You made me laugh though with your ticker comment


----------



## JLM73

Sure you can! Get a boy and a girl- first son and princess all in one lol:oneofeach:
I would love that except it would crush my last go for a vbac sigh

So Dobs!! Totally didn't know you were half Thai!
OMG Fav foods!!! Love me some Pho, and some Pad Si Ew (sp??)
Thai hot baby...yes...Thai hot!


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL no thanks. I'm already giving up three of our pets not only to move, but to cut down on our monthly bills. If I can't keep two cats and a snake, I can't make that work. =/ K not going to stress about it. Gonna let it go. I'll know in a month. Or when I find any and all reason to get an early scan in week 6 lol

Yup! Half Thai! Female, non-golfing tiger woods. You are so spot on that there are two levels of spicy: Farang (American) spicy levels and Khon Thai (Thai) spicy levels hahaha. I love Pad See Ew, too. Rad Na is my favorite noodle dish, but it's hard to get to go unless they pack the noodles and sauce separately.


----------



## JLM73

oooh A new dish for me to try, I am writing that down. 
My fav Thai restaurant here is owner by a family- she let me on to Pad See Ew, bcuz I was wanting something like Pad Thai but with chicken and veggies.
What I really love is we have a Bhuddist temple here- They have open air cooking every Sunday- ppl drive from HOURS away- super cheap all family style thai cooking- many own restaurants too.
I love beef pho, and the sausage they make on the grill ( tastes like it is heavily seasoned inside, def stuffed), oh and sesame banana, mango and sticky rice with coconut milk blah blah....Oh man:headspin: I can just taste it- ooh and Pumpkin Curry...or basil chicken and sticky rice...
Ok I am sooo digressing lol. I LOVE spicy food- my pho is fire when I make it- fish sauce x10 lol
When I finally get this bfp I am giving birth to a dragon :rofl:
Ok so Dobs...what is the name of the small custard like things??
Cooked in a iron pan that has 1/2 egg shaped spaces?? They pour in coconut milk mixed with rice flour and some scallions?? I LOVE those, but man they stay hot like hours hehe.
A lady told me once but I really need to know so I can look up the recipe!
I cook as a biz, and love foreign foods.
I mastered a couple Persian dishes me and my friend like that he swore an "American" couldn't make:haha:
I'm half Portuguese so pfffft


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO a dragon. Love it.
Yeah, my childhood temple used to serve food on Sundays. Most temples do. But the neighbors complained and so they shut it down :(
No idea about the custard, I am not sure what you are talking about haha
Love it! Wish you were closer. I'd be happy to taste test haha.


----------



## JLM73

I'm doing my usual sorting thru threads on implant, early preg hormones etc, figured I would share my fav- SUPER detailed!
https://www.infertile.com/get-pregnant-ch-1-natural-pregnancy/

Dobs- I want to say the lady said something like Crom Panuk ?? but I absolutely love it. They basically come out with the consistency of a solid egg white ( no cm hehe) and taste a bit sweet.
:happydance 
I FOUND IT!!! Thai pancake??
https://www.templeofthai.com/recipes/kanom_krok.php

You can see the pan in the pic too ! Damn I love Google


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I figured it was some sort of khanom (sweet/dessert), but I don't eat a lot of Thai deserts. Just stick to my fried banana, sticky rice and mango, roti, and this gelatin thing. When it comes to dessert, Thai people I know just say khanom and everyone knows everyone well enough that they just remember what that person likes and gets it for them haha


----------



## JLM73

So D what's the plan on the reveal to your OH??


----------



## gigglebox

Half thai, half Portuguese? Sounds hot ;) i'm a quarter Jew....does that score me any "cool" points? Lol

Mmmmmm LOVE sticky rice w/ mango! I could eat it at every meal.

PL, PEE ON SOMETHING!

And me....it's ever more doubtful we'll be doing the ttc thing any time soon. We just had to buy $500 worth of mulch for the duck run. We're putting money back into the business (starting up microgreens) and putting some aside for an emergency fund. Guess what that means? All that money from the dolls is already spoken for.

I just don't even know how to feel :( so now i guess i'm y'alls cheerleader!


----------



## DobbyForever

Noooo. Did hubs say that or are you pre-emptively assuming? Sorry gigs hugs

Not yet. I had a crappy day yesterday with work drama... been focused on how to not lose my job

Seriously, PL you need to poas today hehe


----------



## claireybell

Omg dobby your bloodwork tripled?? Multiples lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs didn't exclusively say that, but he heavily implied it. He said, "we will reproduce again eventually! We just need money first." 

We really want to get him home, i.e. He work from the farm and not have to work a "real" job, so i understand we aren't pulling in enough to do both...

It doesn't matter. We'll figure it out.

Dobby, the fact that multiples run in your family is certainly.....interesting lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Noooo only one damn it! Lol. Seriously thinking of reasons I can justify a 6 week scan haha.

Yeah, that's tough. I know the home or kid or both or how debate. It's why SO pulled out last cycle.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa!!! If it was Twins you will be just fine, they say if your gonna have twins, first time round is best as you not know what to expect lol sorry.. My great grandmother had triplets!!! That gene hasnt popped out down the line as yet thank god X


----------



## gigglebox

Clairey, you totally just jinxed yourself 

Dobs, isn't "rapidly" increasing hcg reason enough for an early ultrasound? ;) 

Also, hubs changes his mind a lot. He needs to be in a good mood in about 10 days from now, a little sexin' up, and he might just change his mind on this, too :) 

PLUS, ((insert super happy dance)) the ducks are starting to lay eggs!!! I found 4 today which is super exciting. So if they start pumpin' out some eggs, that would certainly be helpful!


----------



## claireybell

Oh yes.. I think they poss do that in uk aswell sometimes.. Hehe

No giggs, def no chance of me having multiples, only one good ovary & one tube.. Secretly would love twins though hahaa but 3 i think i would age 30 yrs overnight hahaa


----------



## gigglebox

Three would certainly be a trying experience!

CB, do you have a unicornate uterus or are you an ectopic survivor?


----------



## claireybell

Lordy, 4 babes under 5 would do me lol! 

Im Ectopic survivor Gigs, 7+4 :-(

Still, i see it as all sperms go up one tube now hehe


----------



## JLM73

*Gig*Don't make me beat you[-X That doll $ was for your ttc fund...obviously the ducks are producing so STOP IT:brat: Get on the damn ttc bus now and sit down or So help me I will pull the CAR over:hissy:...whoa sorry had a moment there :haha: But seriously...Go breed!! Meaning YOU, not the ducks!
And yes you get Cool Jewish Points- you have awesome Bagels...and half n half cookies:munch:

*Dob*What is the reveal gonna beeee???

*Claire*:hi: What is going on with your uterus woman?

Me...crampy...mostly left side, which is weirrrd because I felt O pains on the RIGHT side ...:shock: Oh great Dobby...now you cursed me with the twin thing! Claire you are totallly:roll: gonna be the triplet gene picker upper

*Pacific*WTH are you and whyyy don't we have poas porn yet???:hissy:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobster* I forgot what you mentioned- yea basically early scans key phrases:

"I am having sharp pains off and on with some bright red spotting"
"I missed a few cycles so I have NO idea how far along I am"
...basically, sharp pains, bright red bleeds...Work it gurrrl Work itttt!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies!

You guys are kind of hilarious and I would love to join as I am now in the TWW and need a distraction!


----------



## JLM73

:hi: MrsGreen...yes we are very very distracting :rofl:
C'mon in!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks! Lol I'm only 1 maybe 2dpo and already so ready for test day to be here!


----------



## JLM73

No pressure ...ok :test:
Lol ...sorry ...we have a thing for testing...we even encourage MEN to try it:shock::blush:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha it is addicting looking at all the test! I'm really really trying to hold out until October 6 because that's when AF is due and I'll stop my progesteron on the 5th.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My background story;

Hubby and I have been TTC for 6 months, this is our 7th cycle. I was on BCP for two months before that. And before even that we were ntnp for almost 6 months. Never have gotten a positive only one random missed period. This cycle I took black chosh (cd2-12) and prescribed progesterone (cd18-27). This is my first cycle trying both! Doc told us if it doesn't happen in 3 months we need to see the infertility specialist and that scares me a lot... SO, THIS WILL BE THE MONTH! Lol


----------



## JLM73

MrsG How much progest do you take?
I am using the natural cream this cycle it's 20mg/dose


----------



## mrs.green2015

J,

I got the generic version from the pharmacy but I believe it's only 5mg I'll have to check when I get home. But I was told it's a lower dose if it's a pill v cream.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh ok - yea I have progestacare from Health Food Store. It is a measured dose pump-cream. Says 20mg/pump, so I am putting a pump a day into a medicine syringe, and putting 1/2 on in the a.m.(10mg approx) and again 12 hrs later before bed.
I got a very faint bfp on several tests last cycle, but the lines faded after I started spotting:(
Had the same in July. I started the cream last cycle when spotting started, and it stopped the bleed in 1 day, but I think it was to late.
Started it at 3dpo this time round.
:dust: to us all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I dunno!!! I'm too busy to think about it until Saturday night. He comes home Monday while I am at work.

Hi Mrs. Green! You are definitely in the right place if you need a distraction tee hee. Not gonna lie, it's pretty funny in this thread. Wishing you a lucky 7th cycle as well!!!


----------



## JLM73

Dobs you still charting/temping? Just wondering how things look after bfp...mine were pretty boring with DS


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww so my puppy is pretty independent when she naps. She likes to sleep on the coffee table (it's a glass table but there is a decorative tile flooring to it which is typically cold). She's sleeping on that as usual. Not usual, is that she scooted her way over to me and her head is falling off the side but she is pressing it up against my leg. My other dog, who is typically needy but has wanted her space because of the heat, is in the space between my legs and the couch. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobby,
Thanks! Congrats to you!

J,
It sounds like progesteron might really help you! 3dpo is a great time to start I think.


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> Dobs you still charting/temping? Just wondering how things look after bfp...mine were pretty boring with DS

No, sorry. I wanted to be able to sleep in lol. Plus, I figure it'll just stress me out more. So I stopped once I got clear positives.


----------



## JLM73

:thumup: Good plan.
I think I will try just to compare to DS chart...the science geek in me want to KNOW lol


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL yeah i was curious but then my alarm went off on 11dpo and I looked at my phone and was like f*** it.


----------



## JLM73

I don't blame you!
I am so giddy for yoooou! Yay Team BLUE!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. Team Blue and Team Single damn it!!!


----------



## JLM73

LOL D
My ex has been trying to email ( BF not ex hub) and sweet talk since he's finally coming back from EU after 6 months:roll:
Umm no...wasted 2 fertility yrs there, with his last minute mind change on kids!
I am so baby obsessed now...not gonna happen ...uh uh!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi to the new Mrs! Tell us about your wedding!!! My secret dream job is to work at a gown shop. I love gushing over dresses almost as much as ttc related things 

Dobs, please tell me you've taken a photo of your pup sleeping on the glass table from the underside. Maybe with a smooshed puppy mouth against the glass? LOVE THE PUPPIES. Who will always be puppies, even my 12yo puppy boo. 

Ok, i also love gushing over puppies! I've got a boston terrier and a boston frenchie mix. What so y'all have?

J, i'll of course let you know how that bumpy bus ride goes :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I hate that when exes try to sweet talk their way back in. Hard pass.

Gigs, no. I didn't want to move to grab the camera and wake her up. I have an Australian Shep mix and a Sheltie. Herding dogs are my favorites. I was between my Sheltie and a gorgeous black husky, but my brothers were scared of it so I thought a 15lb dog that looks like Lassie would be better. :) Love frenchies!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig,
We got married 4 months ago in a backyard wedding! It was in the country with vineyards surrounding it. Super simple and low key, hubby actually planned most of it! Lol I actually worked at a bridal shop earlier this year as a second job and it is a lot of fun! But brides are kind of... Not smart... They want a $7000 gown you would see on "say yes to the dress" but only have $100 for it. But now I'm in boring media sales.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, LOVE ME SOME BORDER COLLIES! I'm not as into the shelties though...never met one i liked, and i'm put off by their poor aging :/ though i can't talk much as my boston is epileptic, a touch arthritic, partially blind and mostly deaf....but i wuuuv himmmm! Actually all this puppy talk inspired me to let the pups sleep in my bed tonight. I usually don't let them as they snore, lick a lot, and take up all the room (despite a king matress). 

Mrs, what kind of dress did you get? I love the idea of a backyard wedding. I probably would have gone that route, if i knew anyone with property large enough! 

What do media sales entail?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selling advertising on the Internet and TV to businesses. My dress was a trumpet style with lots of lace and buttons of course! lol


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO!!! That would be me! I want that crazy expensive dress from SYttD, but I want it on a budget! I wanted to try the Twilight dress on. I almost did, but then my ex-fiance admitting to cheating on me the day before my appointment so I wasn't in the mood to even try it on just for fun. I loved the Disney series dresses by that A.A.... hold on gonna google Alfred Angelo. Hm. I swear they were prettier 5 years ago. Shrugs. I told SO I can give up marriage, but not the wedding. I want a day where I get to wear a pretty dress in front of a small group of people I care about and get s***faced with them on champagne haha.

Anyway. Gigs, I think they look so cute all old-like. I've seen some pretty long-lived shelties. I'm more put off by the incessant barking and pre-disposition to have clingy personality types hhaha. Basically, my dog is too much like me ;) Sorry to hear about your boston. That's a lot to deal with. My dogs are 5.5 and 1, so they're still pretty young. The sheltie had some recurring digestive issues last year, but it seems to have cleared up.

Mrs, are you an early tester? When are you planning to break the seal on poas? hehe


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol they did used to be better I worked at davids bridal. 

I usually am an earlier tester but i really want to try and wait until October 6th.. The day af is due. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Now that you typed that I distinctly remember reading that. I can't remember anything lately >< You're so good. I'll try not to peer pressure you into testing early haha


----------



## claireybell

Each month ttc i always look back at Rileys bbt chart when i fell, cd16 or 17 i ivulated & cd24 i fet the faintest if faint positive :) still look back in aww, i remember holding the took apart frer right upto my suster & was 'OMG there is something there, right??!' Ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Hi Mrs G, welcome to the funniest crazy thread hehe i love it here :)


----------



## claireybell

So i was rumaging through some drawers & filound a cheapie pg strip so for fun i peed in it, & could almost see something & nothing, now i know for a fact im not pg as we were very careful over the 'fertile' week but wtf?! Bloody evappy crap! They shouldnt be allowed to sell tests even if cheapies when they do this ohhhh! Tried to get a pic but wont let me post & pic looks neg anyway pffftt, just fancied a whinge really Lol! Hurry up AF, Tues - Weds next week will be 14dpo, then cd1 yay


----------



## gigglebox

Eee i want to see the test anyway! SCIENCE!

Hubs found 5 eggs in the duck yard this morning :happydance: he just went in early to do some chores for me while i continue to take it easy with my back. They haven't officially been let out in the grass yet, so I'm hoping I find one or two he missed ;) 

I'm sooooo exciiiitteeeddd! Love my duckies. Love them even more now that they aren't free loaders! Finally paying some rent!

Mrs, did you get your dress from DB? I got mine there. It was an a-line (borderline ball gown) ((wow, the word "gown" looks really weird to me right now, like it can't possibly be spelled that way...g own....)) white dress with black lace. Wish i had lost more weight before i squeezed into it...but oh well! 

Dobs, hate the clingy dog types...? Are you sure you're not a "cat person"? :haha: and while i'm addressing you, are you going to poas again?


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh they're egg laying yay! If i was local id buy your chook eggs, farm fresh ;-)

Let me see if i can upload! Cant believe i found the strip it was pushed to the back with my old pg books ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Uhh its a butt pain! I can upliad but then i close the window & it freezes, i does it ok when i amend my profile/avatar pic?! Im doing it from my iphone so thats probs why, i wonder if it'll let me do it by private message.. Hmmmm


----------



## gigglebox

I have the same problem. This site doesn't seem to be compatible with iphone....my page frequently reloads and freezes


----------



## claireybell

Nah wont let me grr! Mine does aswell, keeps flicking on/off when im trying to type its poo nuggets! But there is something there haha il soon know uf s lil dude swam through if i dont get af on tues/weds :) wish inwascthis relaxed with testing on an active month lol it would save me a mini fortune! 

Gigs what time is it where you are? Its 14:09 UK time


----------



## DobbyForever

It's wonky with my galaxy as well, but my phone in general needs to be replaced lol.

I test all the time, too lazy to update anymore. The majority of my tests are in my announcement page though. Slowing down with testing because I don't want to spend the money and because I pee so much now that my urine is never as concentrated as I want

Attached last night's

I want to see your test, too!!!!

And Yay eggs!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-25-06-57-01.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## claireybell

Ah look at that very dbl pink lined frer hehee its beautiful :)

I may try the laptop but thats crap aswell hahaa! & i hate thati cant jyst 'copy & paste' ohhh! 

Ha ha the peeing has started kicking in then Dobby.. Whens your first scan & midwife apt??


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=898539&stc=1&d=1443190566

Is this my pic attachment lol


----------



## claireybell

Omg it is lol not sure how i managed that ))


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig

No I actually didn't buy my dress there even though I was working there at the time. Lol because I worked there I knew how many people bought the ones I liked and I wanted to be original.


----------



## VanyasMama

Oh my goodness, I go MIA for a couple weeks and look at all the excitement I missed.
Dob a big fat happy baby dust congratulations to you!
It was fun reading through the posts as you tested, yes, no, YES! I am so glad you got to have the betas right away. 
So... I was staying away because I really don't need to put emotional energy into my very unrealistic ttc dreams. If I get to birth another baby it will truly be a miracle. 
But... I am back because I started temping again this cycle and my chart looks just like my chart when I had my DS. I did not think I had gotten good timing on BDing this time so I was just waiting to have another chance next cycle. Of course I am symptom spotting now and trying not to start POS ing yet. Sorry I am fickle and come and go around here. It is just my love hate relationship with all things ttc.

TMI part coming up: Stop here unless you want the crazy tmi details of why I thought this cycle was a wash. 

So the night that ended up being 3 days before O my friend and I had some quality time together. I didn't think BDing was going to be an option so we enjoyed some oral. Then, a couple hours later we ended up BDing. There was not much fluid and I didn't even have EWCM yet at that point. I figured since it was his second go for the night there just were not many swimmers. But what if they mostly got deposited nice and high and stayed up there? We had plans to be together two nights later which would have been perfect timing but he had a work thing get in the way and we didn't see each other. The good thing is this tww will be shorter because I wasn't obsessing till now. And next month there is a pretty good chance I will get to BD with better timing. I will keep you all posted if I pee on any sticks.


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* Cool you are 5 hrs ahead of me (later).
Was gonna ask you when you are gonna ttc again, but assume it's next cycle?
Also in America we "get" preggers, but I know you UK folk say "fell" However you threw me for a moment when you said this-
" i always look back at Rileys bbt chart when i fell, cd16 or 17..."
I was like :shock: OMG! She FELL! I pictured you tripping on a curb or stairs:rofl:
Funny how diff phrasing triggers diff images. Also prob bcuz my mom told me she was like 8-9 months preg with me, when her dog ran out of the house and she fell on her stomach chasing him:huh: 
Really mom? You thought that was a good idea?? Mind you she is like 5ft tall and was HEAVILY preg with me - I was 8 lbs 15 oz (a hair over 4kg or .62 stone for you all):haha: I love google conversion calculators


----------



## mrs.green2015

So since I'm new what's everyone's story? From Js post it sounds like maybe everyone isn't actively Ttc? I want background on everyone so I can pretend I'm not the new kid! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

VM, welcome back! That certainly sounds promising! I'm rooting for you!
Dobs, i'm going to have to thread stalk you now to find those photos...
CB, that link didn't work :(
Mrs....in a nut shell...
Hubs and I have been discussing baby #2 for over a year. I wasn't on board until a couple months ago, and now I'm brooooooody. He is concerned we'll be screwed financially, but I think we'll find a way to make it work. I had a chemical pregnancy last month, and thought he was on board ttc in October...however he is now singing a different tune and wants more money coming in before we start trying. We are suburbanites turned farmers and we have a decent size flock of ducks. Our plan is to sell their eggs, so we have that money....but up until yesterday, they hadn't started laying yet. 

My fertile window starts in about a week and a half. We have an event at our farm next weekend and might be able to try and sell some eggs. I think this will be critical in hubs' decision to start ttc'ing or putting it off....


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> *Claire* Cool you are 5 hrs ahead of me (later).
> Was gonna ask you when you are gonna ttc again, but assume it's next cycle?
> Also in America we "get" preggers, but I know you UK folk say "fell" However you threw me for a moment when you said this-
> " i always look back at Rileys bbt chart when i fell, cd16 or 17..."
> I was like :shock: OMG! She FELL! I pictured you tripping on a curb or stairs:rofl:
> Funny how diff phrasing triggers diff images. Also prob bcuz my mom told me she was like 8-9 months preg with me, when her dog ran out of the house and she fell on her stomach chasing him:huh:
> Really mom? You thought that was a good idea?? Mind you she is like 5ft tall and was HEAVILY preg with me - I was 8 lbs 15 oz (a hair over 4kg or .62 stone for you all):haha: I love google conversion calculators

Haha yes i fell over & 'woopsy' im pregnant lol if it was only that easy hahaa


----------



## claireybell

Ah thats such a pooper, i clicked the link & it showed my pic?! Hmm.. Oh well, pretty sure its an evap anyhow.

I'l be ttc next cycle, il be starting my grapefruit juice again in hope for lotsa ewcm & then hop on the ttc wagon ha ha! 

How many dpo are you now J? ..


----------



## JLM73

*Vanya!!!* Welcome back yay!
I think you are well timed for a girl...not sure if that's what you want.
If you think about it, ppl wanting girls aim for a few days before O, which is when fluids are not necessarily the best, but hey we girl :spermy: swim slower, but are tougher. Males :spermy: swim faster, but only if the better fluids, annnnd if the fluids are not acidic ( which is what we usually are inside)
Sooo to clear up the muddy water I just made lol...
You are still in! Good timing for a girl, but the fact that ( well I'm assuming here) you had an argasm- that makes your fluids more alkaline, which is better for making boys! I am team Blue YAY!:dance:
And NO worries on the 2nd finish for him. There are still millions of :spermy: up in ya lol:haha:
If all it took to NOT get preg was for men to get off once before :sex: EVERY woman would do that instead of these crazy BC methods we mess our bodies up with!
Reassuring fact: Takes about 3 months for sperm to mature and be rdy to fert an egg...ppl get preg allll the time doing sex several days in a row, or every other day the whole month.
When a guy releases, it's not all mayure :spermy: shot out, it's a mix of mature and immature.:hugs:
:grr: Here's hoping the 2nd battalion ran thru the gate!
:dust:

*Dobs* OMG the lines!!! Can you imagine if we alllll had the patience to wait till AF due or late??? OMG soooo much better than squinters!!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol at the 2nd battalion comment hahahahhahaha 

You put it so delicately.


----------



## VanyasMama

JLM you made my day.  I would love to have a girl but I wouldn't care girl or boy. I really just dream of giving birth to a healthy child once more. Both of us being older already puts us in the not likely to happen naturally camp but it is not impossible until I hit menopause. That is why I am still here hoping. :-D


----------



## VanyasMama

Mrs.G to answer your question I am a recently single mom of a beautiful 9 year old boy. I had one loss before him and one about a year after. I wasted way to long in a relationship that there was no chance of ttc. I am currently involved with my best friend of 20 years who happens to be married to someone else. We are both 45 but I am not yet in menopause so I still have hope. I want a baby more than anything in the world right now. I am having to get very creative about finding ways to time the BDing right.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Vanya

So sorry for your losses. Are you doing anything besides BDing? Lol
GL to you!


----------



## gigglebox

VM, no judging and sorry if you already answered this....does he know you are ttc?


----------



## DobbyForever

So hard to keep up with you ladies.

Welcome back VM! Thanks! Yeah, it was a roller coaster. Haha. Agreed that 3 days out is still a chance. Even if you did have oral beforehand. Yeah, you really want that first batch as they say the first spurt of ejaculation contains the strongest swimmers, but it doesn't mean you are out. Sorry you wasted time on a jerk. I know the feeling.

Claire and J, OMG! I was wondering what that meant! I assumed "fell pregnant" and she just left out the pregnant part. Did not occur to me that it was a UK thing hahah

Gigs, no stalking necessary. Just a click of the link in my sig. I'm probably not going to update with any more tests though. Says the person who bought 2 more frers today. LOL I couldn't help it! They had a coupon! So it was 2 tests for $5.

One of my students wrote me a note that said she loves me. :) I sincerely hope my kid turns out as freaking adorable as her.


----------



## DobbyForever

My story... After a string of emotionally and physically abusive relationships, I was single for a while. I met SO, and we originally HATED each other. We're oppose personality types: he is ENTJ and I am ISFJ. So we agreed to a purely physical relationship. Eventually, we learned how to communicate with each other and fell in love. He doesn't believe in marriage (or anything government run) so no marriage. Discussions of a possibly commitment ceremony, just seems like a waste of money now though. Maybe when this little bug is old enough to be a ring bearer/flower girl :) We were actively trying to not get pregnant, but after a broken condom and plan b failure turned into a bfp (and after the shock wore off) we figured we were ready to have that baby. Unfortunately, we lost it at about 6.5 weeks. So I got the copper IUD for a few months. Then, we talked about it and took it out in April to TTC. We were shocked at how long it took to get pregnant, but it all worked out in the end. :)


----------



## JLM73

Ahh *Dobs* how sweet!
MmHmm 2 more huh? lol I don't blame you. I would be collecting an array of bfps and smiling like a fool!
*Claire* only 5dpo, but I start testing in 4 more days ( Tues):happydance:
Was gonna say I don't feel anything and as I typed got some twinges down there??
Hope it's the bean!
*Vanya* I love that name btw- def no judging from me- I really hope you two made it happen!
Its true we older ladies :jo: have to try harder...and put in our teeth first lol:haha:
JK I am hanging onto hope so long as I have a :witch: still. 
My mom freaked me out when she said her monopause started at 43:shock:
NO NO NO!:brat:
I am about to be 42!...mind you she is the same lady still rockin the IUD from 1973:rofl:
So I am taking her talks with a grain of salt.
VM- I didn't know my donor was married until I did a backgrnd check on him :shock:
But I have known him since 2009, and he's still signed up with agencies as a :spermy: donor so I can only assume wifey knows after 12 yrs married- of course they may be separated:shrug: We don't get into all that.
All I cared about is that he was willing, no coparenting, No STDs, and he has the same looks as my other kiddos father, so hopefully the baby won't be the odd duck out hehe.
"Mommy...why doesn't he look like ..." :trouble:
"RECESSIVE genes children!! Now be quiet!"
lol...will deal with that hurdle later ugh.


----------



## JLM73

Oh...yeah You can read the full donor story on September thread...just posted it for Campn.
*MrsG*
<--- Twice divorced, 2 older kids (first marriage) 23 and 18 ( first marriage)
4 y/o ( 2nd marriage) And want a sib for him since the other 2 are much older. Also wasted 2 yrs with last BF who just stated in Jan. he changed his mind on more kids right now:shock: Dude...You are 47..I am 41...I have borrowed time lol.
No one knows I am ttc in my life right now but the board buddies:friends:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha right?! I considering buying 4 because I really wanted 3 but it didn't have a coupon. But I was on my way to work and it's a lot easier for kids to find 2 boxes than 1 hahaha. So I opted not the best idea.

J, I am shocked you're not already testing on cheapies. Lol i definitely pull those out at 4dpo. LOL recessive genes and your mom stories crack me up. I don't think you're menopausal yet. Besides, this is going to be your month! HEAR THAT UTERUS?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Vanya and j I love that you guys want more babies no matter what. my mom had me in her late 30s, which was fine but had a hard time convincing me which is party why I started young with the hubs. Although! J with four kids? Pretty sure I couldn't handle that even if two are grown! Haha I was an only child so maybe I'm just used to small families. 

Dobby- I think it's so funny when relationships start out like that. I wanted NOTHING to do with my OH at first. But he kept asking and I finally gave in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah it's weird. We were hanging out post non BD bd (hahaha) and I make some comment about how we weren't a thing, and he got so butthurt over it that we decided to go out the next morning for breakfast and the rest is history. :) To be honest, a lot of it boils down to my patience as a teacher. I wouldn't punish a kid in class for behaving a certain way due to a disability, so just had to teach him how to communicate me and I learned his triggers. He's been so sweet on his vk. Emailing me all the time, called me the moment he had cell reception when they went into town for lunch.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh Dobs he's gonna come home even Happier when he gets your surprise!
Since you won't be home when he gets there, I think you should hide EVERYthing he may look for (remote controls, computer mouse, shampoo, etc) then when he asks you where it is, tell him to look in a weird spot ( kitchen cabinet or something) and have all your Reveal stuff in there! lol
I had ex hubby's walk in closet FILLED with Baloons, baby clothes, bibs, and shoes strewn all over, and a digi sitting on a chair in the middle. He almost fell down the stairs trying to aask if it was true lol. ( I went down stairs when he came home like nothing was up, and let him go upstairs alone).
And YES listen to Dobby Uterus! We gotta bring up the rear on *TEAM BLUE*!

*MrsG* I'm an only child too, and HATED it - no sib trouble to get in!! lol
I would have TWO more if I could, but not pushing it. I really would only have to deal with 2 kids. Son is self reliant ( but lazy ugh at 23) and daughter just shipped out of state in June to college. So just me and the 4 y/o, and he always misses them and doesn't understand why they are gone so long, so I know he would love a sib- he LOVES babies. He always runs up to ppl with babies in the store and tries to talk to them lol.

*Gigs* Feeling any better? Hope you found more duck eggs!

No testing for me till Tues- 9dpo. Only got 5 wally cheapies and 1 frer from last cycle.
:shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J that's so cute. He would love a little sister to drive crazy. lol 

Dobby- any ideas on how you'll tell your oh?


----------



## DobbyForever

Siblings are the best. I love mine.

Not yet. He's coming home a little early since he is running a fever. So he'll be home tomorrow night. I was like :dohh: A- keep your fever germs out and B- one less day to plan

Teetering between...

1) taking him to his favorite beer place, and while he parks place an order of two glasses of his favorite beer. Then, I would have the waitress bring it over but place both glasses in front of him and put a water glass in front of me that has a note saying, "Guess you're drinking for two now."

2) doing something with the dogs since he always calls himself their daddy. Something like buying them a new toy and writing on it that now he's going to be a human daddy.

Or doing something Harry Potter themed since we both love Slytherin...
a) Taking his "I solemnly swear that I am up to no good" flask and putting it in the middle of the coffee table with the layout of our place on marauder's map esque paper that leads him to all of my pregnancy tests hahaha like ALL of them

b) write on my belly: gemino (the doubling curse) or something like "touch with caution: the gemino curse is active"

c) try to find some Slytherin kids stuff and make a board that says future Slytherin on the way

d) make a sleeve with the HP style "(his name) and the Muggle-Born Heir" or something less obvious like "(his name) and the Chamber of Secrets" chamber referring to uterus and have it wrapped around my pregnancy journal.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Those are so much fun and so original! I think my fav is the beer place one. But if he's anything like my man he won't leave the house feeling under the weather. Hope you don't get any of his germs! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks :) if we do the beer one it has to wait until Monday anyway


----------



## gigglebox

I love the harry potter options a&b! One of those things that will be unique to you both. I think any of them would be cute,though! But waiting until monday to tell might be a bit difficult....at least i would feel that way. I don't think i'd be able to keep that secret. I'd have a shit eating grin on my face, then hubs would call me out on the secret.

Mrs, how did you like being an only child? That's my biggest debate with a second....am i doing a disservice to my first by having a second and making him share me, and getting even tighter with our finances? 

J, i'm feeling much better, thanks for asking :) my back only had a couple minor spasms today and i was able to get some farm chores done. We just found the 5 eggs today, hoping for even more tomorrow! I'm thinking i'll make a new vblog "episode" of going on my morning egg hunt, as long as it's not pouring rain...


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought that, but it's been almost a week now and I've kept it from my mom. And if I can keep it from my mom then I can keep it from anyone. :) Knowing me, I probably will just end up blabbing it when he walks in the door.

Oh you should totally do a blog! I want to see the eggs and the ducks!!!!! Glad your back is feeling better :)


----------



## JLM73

Ahh I wanna see the egg hunt!

Dob I say incorp the Harry Potter with the beer! Although I LOVE the scavenger hunt!!
Tho with him being sick I think you should do whichever lets you tell him sooner - cuz he has Boy cooties right now lol


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks! And thank you also for the bfp link! I didn't realize the signature of yours was also a link lol

Me is so smrt *derp*

When and how do you plan on telling your mom?! I gave mine a belated b-day card "from" her grandchild, and put a photo of my test on the inside. It was signed, "your future grandchild. Right now I'm this big", and there was an arrow pointing to a dot, "See you in about 8 months!" She said, "are you serious?!" Then started crying. Then she handed it to my father, who cam be a bit of an emotional robot. He read it and said, "Oh." And smiled, and my mom asked if he "got it" lol. I think he then said, "yeah! Congratulations!"

In retrospect, i'm sure he didn't appreciate the reminder that hubs was fucking his daughter :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

J, if it's any good i'll link you to it 

Ok, gotta sleep....east coast here. G'night y'all, send my duckies some egg laying positive mojo vibes!


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL yeahhhh that's a tough one for dads. SO will not accept that his mom has sex, and I guarantee she does some dirty s* cuz SO is like his dad. But he will not let anybody talk about it because "she has sex twice: once to make my brother and once to make me" HAHAH. 

Sending positive duck egg vibes! Would love to see them if you find any. Or even the hunt. Like, do they hide them or is like getting eggs from chickens haha.

J, yeah. We'll see. I'm too tired to do much of anything cute though so it might be here's my test instead of a soup ladle


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- can't wait to read about what you did and his reaction! I hope I'm in your shoes soon or ever at this point lol. 

Gig- it sucked being an only child as I was a child but as I got older (17) a friend of mine ended up moving in and basically being adopted by my mom. We're all family as she doesn't have one. So I kinda got the best of both worlds. My advice (since you weren't asking lol) do what makes you happy! With only your son you may have more money, and he may get more attention but won't you always wonder what other amazing baby you could have gotten. On the other hand with your new price or princess you may not be able to do anything and everything for them as far as materialist things go but you'll have another amazing gift and they'll have each other.


----------



## JLM73

Lol Gigs on the F-ing his daughter :rofl:

Funny how men accept being horny and chasing girls to get some when they were young, but God forbid you mention their mother or daughter having sex lol.

Def wishing your duckies a happy egg laying night! I'm east coast too, but I stay up till 1 almost every night if not later - until I take my Ambien...which I hope when I get a bfp I am exhausted every night and sleep with out

My dog is staring me down needing to go out:dog:
He just lets out s long Sigh every few mins hehe

I better have nothing but temp rise the next few days or I am :gun: for the BBT powers that be!

I have the THICKEST bright white cm tonight when I checked :shock:
Had to do a double take. It almost looked chunky, but it's creamy like super thick white lotion! Crazy. Ever since I checked I have been crampy ugh- progest is def having an affect, and my uterus is def irritable to checking now.
Hopefully cuz a bean is digging in. I'm officially 6dpo now woop woop :wohoo:
It's after midnight!
G'night all - dog is whining now!


----------



## VanyasMama

Mrs.G I am not doing much. I just started temping again and my last cycle I used a natural progesterone oil. I think I over did it. I had lots of symptoms and a bfn that cycle. It took a couple weeks for all the side affects to wear off so I am reluctant to start again. I have no idea if I need it or not. 
Giggle he knows I want a baby more than anything but has probably convinced himself it's too late for us. He has not tried to pull out since last month when I stopped him. He may even be willing and cooperating but since we haven't talked about it since my divorce I have no idea. I don't really want to bring it up in case his answer is no way. I will tell him if we are successful but probably not until I am out of the high risk window. 
Dobby I love all your ideas. I can't wait to hear which one you pick. I never thought to do anything fun last time. I was just so relieved to finally be pregnant. 
I just gotta say, you all are the best! I really appreciate being able to be hopeful here without anyone judging me.


----------



## gigglebox

Who are we to judge :shrug: i'm sure we have all made some questionable choices in our lives. Also, i think if you were doing it solely to trap him, i might have an opinion about that....but you are desperate for a baby and willing to have one with or without his involvement. Hope that makes sense...

No duck video today, as it's raining, and i look like shit. If i don't have bags under my eyes, i'll be surprised. Hubs came to bed a little before 3, woke me up, and i couldn't fall back asleep because he was snoring. I think the poor guy may be sick :( i moved to the couch and dozed twice before Des woke up at 7:30.

I'm going to go let those duckers (hehe) out now though....still hoping for lots of eggs! I can see at least one from my window! 

J, hope that's an implantation dip i see on your chart! Also, what kind of dog?

Mrs, thanks for the input! i'm sure we'll have a second, the question is when...


----------



## DobbyForever

Vanya, I'm a firm believer in it takes two to make a baby. If he knows you want it, and his only form of birth control is believing you are too old then that's his own personal problem. In an ideal world, we would all have partners to happily support us but the world is not ideal and you have to make yourself happy.

Gigs, poop. Duck poop. I'm sure you look great. Did hubs *cough * wake you up? *cough*

J, I hope so!!! Pretty interesting dip there at 6dpo. I'm so impatient for you.

Mrs, you will be!!! Sending lots of baby dust your way 

I feel like someone asked how I am telling my mom. I am waiting to tell my mom until we close on a house. My parents are helping us, so I might be simple and give them a thank you card with the ultrasound picture inside under a peek a poo paper. Or have a family housewarming. The only problem is I normally carry a lot, so hopefully SO and I can enlist friends.

I am having distinct cramps on both sides of my abdomen. Never painful or lingering or simultaneous. But definitely one spot on the left and one spot on the right....


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh! Question so how do you sell your eggs? Since right now it's still early in the process and you don't have that steady stream of eggs popping out. Or do you? Cannot remember


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Siblings are the best. I love mine.
> 
> Not yet. He's coming home a little early since he is running a fever. So he'll be home tomorrow night. I was like :dohh: A- keep your fever germs out and B- one less day to plan
> 
> Teetering between...
> 
> 1) taking him to his favorite beer place, and while he parks place an order of two glasses of his favorite beer. Then, I would have the waitress bring it over but place both glasses in front of him and put a water glass in front of me that has a note saying, "Guess you're drinking for two now."
> 
> 2) doing something with the dogs since he always calls himself their daddy. Something like buying them a new toy and writing on it that now he's going to be a human daddy.
> 
> Or doing something Harry Potter themed since we both love Slytherin...
> a) Taking his "I solemnly swear that I am up to no good" flask and putting it in the middle of the coffee table with the layout of our place on marauder's map esque paper that leads him to all of my pregnancy tests hahaha like ALL of them
> 
> b) write on my belly: gemino (the doubling curse) or something like "touch with caution: the gemino curse is active"
> 
> c) try to find some Slytherin kids stuff and make a board that says future Slytherin on the way
> 
> d) make a sleeve with the HP style "(his name) and the Muggle-Born Heir" or something less obvious like "(his name) and the Chamber of Secrets" chamber referring to uterus and have it wrapped around my pregnancy journal.

Oh you def have to do something Harry P related hahaa loadsa fun!!


----------



## gigglebox

!!!! TWIIIINNNNSSSS

Someone better have twins! Or not....whatever lol. Oh and it better not be me!
And no dob, i didn't get the fun kind of wake up. I'm on the rag anyway...still have about 8 days to go of that. Then fertile window! Though i'm doubtful we take advantage of it this cycle....

COME ON DUCKS. Got 5 eggs this morning :) that's good, but not great. Didn't record it obviously...i'm the swamp monster this morning. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh we would sell from our facebook page and local classifieds. We're somewhat known in our community so hoping it wont be too hard to find buyers! Once they pick up the pace we'll contact our guy at the Omni Hotel who has first "dibs", then from there contact local bakers/bakeries. 

But at 5/day right now....that's slightly less than a 10% laying ratio. Not very good lol


----------



## claireybell

On the rag lol


----------



## claireybell

What other animals/veges you have at your Farm gigs? Your lil boy must love it :)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah, he does love the ducks! He loves terrorizing them :haha: he enjoys chansing them around, which he's not allowed to do. He also likes feeding them kitchen scraps (leftover veggies and fruit). 

No other farm animals yet, but we've talked about goats, quail, and turkey. This year we grew okra, watermelon, cantaloupe (that was a failure), cucumbers, tomatoes, elderberry, peppers, and butternut squash. We planted several other things that didn't grow lol, but we're feeling pretty good about it, being our first year and all :)

Inside we have two dogs and a handful of fish.


----------



## claireybell

i would love just love that, ha ha Rileys always terrorising our 2 Cats & he not allowed lol! They see them as lil toys ;)

Well done you guys for it being the first year, its tough starting from scratch but it will pick up & before you know it you may even need to hire someone! My SO is self employed & its tough but we make it work between us, its scary thinking of a second from a finance point if view but im thinking no time is a good time lol


----------



## claireybell

& im guessing he will be still in shock when i tell him im pg - when i am that is ha ha, i can seeit now 'babe im pg' '.... Really??! Oh s**t!' LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, that's awesome! I totally vote for goats. Fainting goats. Your son would have a field day haha.

Claire, cute with the cats! My brothers terrorized my cat as toddlers. Love the oh shit reaction. 

Honestly, I know I convinced SO to try but part of me is scared because he is going to have an extreme reaction and after a week with his pos family that reaction will be either very positive or negative.


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly, I think I have twins. From the day I ovulated, it felt like I Oed two eggs one from each side and I was thinking f*** gonna end up with twins. Hopefully just paranoia, but the distinct cramping and hcg make me wonder...


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Honestly, I think I have twins. From the day I ovulated, it felt like I Oed two eggs one from each side and I was thinking f*** gonna end up with twins. Hopefully just paranoia, but the distinct cramping and hcg make me wonder...

Im sure i read that sometimes cramps/twinges from both sides is also just the follicles ready to burst for the most mature egg.. Not nessessarily twins )


----------



## claireybell

Are your bloods hcg still very high for just a singleton pg? Can u grt a private early scan done at around 5-6 wks? Im itching to know now ha ha. Seriously though, if it is twins, you guys will be just fine & the babes will be so entertaining for each other growing up & think all the cute dbl dressing up awwww Google baby twins, it'll get that brood going :) Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

In the last seven cycles, it has always just been the one side. But I am a big fan of everything us normal until it's not lol. We really can't do twins. I tried to envision it, and I can't. Either one would have to go up for adoption or I would talk to my cousin in law. He was a triplet, but his parents chose to have a selective reduction to just twins. They aren't high for a singleton, just the tripling concerns me and my gyn did say it can be indicative of twins.

As for early scans, I have kaiser and epic insurance through my job (notorious teacher perk). I can request an early scan, but I have to have a legitimate reason like severe cramping, bleeding, so on. Otherwise they would push to just make me wait for my prenatal. I'm only 4 weeks, so I'll probably feign an excuse next week or the week after. If I'm getting an early scan I want to still see something other than just the sac.


----------



## claireybell

Im sure its a singleton one hun, & if it is a multiple, take it on board & deal with it when you find out in a few weeks time, no point stressing about the what ifs until then.. Fx its a one baby so you ;) x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Vanya- defiantly no judging here! Just so you know though my doctor prescribed me progesterone this month without doing test so I may not need it but she tought it might work I guess. lol my point is: she told me the side effects would be really bad PMS symptoms or pregnancy symptoms. I'm taking it cd 18-27 and she told me to ignore all symptoms and take a test two days after I stop it if AF hasn't arrived. So I won't be able to symptom spot this month! 

Gig- your house sounds like so much fun lol are you guys focusing on your farm as your household income? 

Dobby and gig- yes!!! Fainting goats! My hubs loves them and wants them when we buy a house! It's become an inside joke. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Vanya, you are definitely on the right board btw. Some other sites are vicious, but the ladies here are very sweet and come from all different walks of TTC life. But we're all here because at the end of the day, we want a baby :)

Greenie, just a few more days right? 29th?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wish Dobby! But I'm testing oct 6th. I believe I o'd almost the same time as J


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait, who is testing on the 29th. Someone on BnB is lol. I'm so bad with timelines. I need an excel sheet of everyone's cycle


----------



## DobbyForever

I'll either try to go in on Friday (5w2d) or next Monday (5w5d) with an excuse to get an ultrasound to check.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL the imagery of my son chasing a fainting goat is hysterical to me! honestly though, we'll probably just get a Nigerian dwarf goat. I've read they produce a boat load of milk for their size, plus their milk tastes pretty similar to a cow's. I'm super excited about the prospect of making goat cheese! mmmmmmm chevre.....

and no, the farm isn't our sole income....yet. Hubs is a mechanic. We hope we can turn the farm stuff into a full time gig, and we have LOTS of ideas on how to do that and make some money, but right now it's a side project. we simply don't have enough money to invest into the farm exclusively, and pay our bills.

I, too, worry about the money and how a second kid would play into all this...


----------



## claireybell

Ah i see, mechanic is a great trade, always need a mechsnic, our vehicles are always having issues lol, SO is a Carpenter & is currently doing our extension, seems to be taking forever as hes doing it himself ohhhhh!! So not looking forward to the inside mess uhhh!


----------



## gigglebox

Uuugh hired a contractor to do our kitchen. WHAT A NIGHTMARE. 

I guess that's different from a carpenter though...?

BLUEBELL i see you stalking! Come say hi!

Edited to add....my back finally feels better (other than being a little sore from sleeping on the couch), and now hubs has the flu :( he's not the type to milk his illnesses, so i know he's legit sick as he's under three heavy blankets shivering between sleeping, poor guy! No break for me this weekend....but next weekend my mom wants to keep Des for a couple days. A break AND the child will be gone during my fertile window ?! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- fx for you! That's cool that you want to make it a full time. You would be able to spend to much time with your babies and be able to teach them so much!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh date nights, you go Giggs hehee!! Its lovely having a wee but if free time, make use my friend hehee ;-))))

Yeah he does kitchens bespoke or flatpacked, builds houses from scratch, everything, hes very talented but i just hate the mess uhh!!! 

Glad ya backs on the mend, resting does help lots but hard with a lil un.. Ahh no hope hes over his flu before your 'date' nights hehe! Lotsa honey, hot water & lemon, x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ladies! 

So I'm 4-5 dpo and I defiantly have some cramping. That being said (tmi coming up) I've also been gassy so it could be that. But I'm choosing to optimistic.

Hubs made me a little mad though, he asked what was wrong and I said I just have some cramping and he said "you're probably about to start your period" butthead! Lol


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> Wait, who is testing on the 29th. Someone on BnB is lol. I'm so bad with timelines. I need an excel sheet of everyone's cycle

<--- :happydance: This Chick...Right here...Tuesday! 9dpo testing

OMG I have missed so much! Was out ALL day helping a friend build a chicken coop- he got 5 of the cutest chicks everrr. One is SILVER!!
I LOVE LOVE animals and I am jealous as hell *Gigs*! I so want a farm like you!!!

*Dobs* I agree don't stress the twin thing. Worst case you have plans, and or you budget a nit diff. They are only expensive if you go crazy.
Pump milk and freeze it, or use a combo with formula. That's what my surro parents did- a combo.
You can always hit up family for clothes, and throw hubs a Diaper Party!.
I never heard of them till friends pf ex hubs did one, and I did one for him when I was preggers ( men only, at a sports bar setting, and EVERY guy brings a pack of diapers) I am NOT lying at all when I tell you he had like 20 friends come, and I did not buy diapers for literally 11 months we had so many. 
They brought CASES of diapers each, and of course I had a baby shower and got tons of gift cards from ladies at work.
With gift registries the way they are now, you literally put everything in that you need and ppl get a copy of your list when they come to the store- so you don't get useless stuff.
We only bought the crib, stroller, carseat and swing- as I wanted them all matching set ( animal print)
Twins aren't horrible really. Feed one and prop the other in a Boppy pillow with a bottle. 
You will figure it out worst case.
Oh yea and Dobs ...You are TOTALLY having Quads!!:twingirls::twinboys:

......


....


Twins don't seem so bad NOW do they :haha:

*MrsG*:growlmad: SMACK him lol- not nice!

*Gigs* Awesome plan on egg selling. I have a cooking biz and it is hard with no contacts- glad you all have buyers in line!:thumbup:
*Vanyas* I agree don't ask. He's a grown man...I'm sure he knows pregnancy is possible without you bringing it up.
Really hope your timing got the deed done!

Me- tons of chunky white creamy cm, still not slippery, stretchy, or sticky.
I may stop checking cp and cm tho as I get crampy after...3 more days!


----------



## JLM73

Oh Gigs - I have a bullmastiff...145lbs of puppy lol:dog:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww LOVE mastiffs! Of any variety! Except Italian, they are kind of intimidating looking....BUT NO DAWW THEY'RE STILL SO CUTE! I love the smooshy faced breeds best <3 and pits. There is a special place in my heart for pits, and I hope to adopt one, one day....or foster them. We'll see.

Hubs is miserable. I just heard Des whimpering through the monitor and I'm hoping beyond hope he hasn't caught hubs' plague! And i'll be pissed if I get it as hubs was convinced it was "just food poisoning" this morning and was getting all up in my bubble since he didn't have anything contagious  

If i get sick and hubs has to take off work to take care of Des....ugh, i don't even want to think about it. I'll have to turn some tricks or something to make up the money :haha: honestly though, i need to pump out some more paintings and get to sellin'! It's just so hard to keep motivated with art :/ any of you do art and know this feeling?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, LOL at calling out bluebell! I almost did that to someone else on a thread. Come join the fun! Haha. Sorry hubs is not feeling well. Hoping LO doesn't catch it or you! Stay healthy! That's great that your MIL is taking him for your fertile weekend. Get it, girl!

J, hahaha after I posted I realized it was you. :) I wish it was Tuesday. You really bounced back from that dip. Very excited to see.

Mrs. Gotta love the post O gas. Hoping it is a sign for you!

Claire, that must be nice to have such a handy husband! I'm not handy at all, and SO is in tech. The only handy thing he does is work on his motorcycle. Other than that, nothing gets upgraded around our place. Although, part of that was that we don't own it and we don't want to invest in something that isn't ours.

AFM, been house hunting all day. Went to 6 open houses. 1 was ok but nowhere for the dogs and my little bean to play outdoors =/ The other was by where I used to live, but it had a lot of interest and it is at the top of our price range. Two more houses to see tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

How's the real estate market there? Can you offer below asking or would that be unwise? No harm in trying anyway if you like it.


----------



## JLM73

*Claire*Umm. yea...I need a handy SO as I alwayyyys have to fix eveything! ( benefit of ex firefighter) So yea...Claire...Gonna need you to send me a CLONE of your OH...right ...ok. Oh ...make sure the UK accent as well...Thank you....That is all:haha:

*Gig*I had a pit before GREAT dogs- bad rap from bad owners ugh.
I love showing dogs. Gonna show this one when he stops acting so puppyish- no attention span. Smush-face hehe. He totally is!

Love the "all up in your bubble" Hope he gets well, and neither you nor Des get it, so he can get ALL UP IN your bubble a diff way :winkwink:

Much Mechanic love here...def need them!

Mrs G...crampy ...das is goot!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So much going on today! I was here in the am and still missed
So much!


----------



## DobbyForever

The market is slowing but it hasn't popped. It has been a seller's market all year. Homes are doing these crazy auctions nowadays where basically the seller is passing off their costs to the buyer on top of making them pay for the house. Offering below isn't really an option. Opening bid is at 450K. A nearby house is a tradition sale with an increased asking price from 580 to 615. A home nearby sold for almost 800. And we consider that cheap around here. The problem is that neither of us are getting down payment help from the parents. The only help we get is my stepdad's commission, which we wouldn't get in an auction scenario.

The other option I liked is underpriced for its area as well, so we would go in at 1k over the asking price which is 450.

I am now up to four houses to look at tomorrow for listed at 450. We make pretty good money together and can qualify for more, but we don't want to be house poor with a baby and needing a new car for me.

I was spoiled after age 8, so hand me downs and thrift shops are not an option for my baby. I would honestly rather stop at one than have the three and give them anything used. SO is the same way. Like today I was watching my step-nephew's soccer game, and that cost the family probably near $500 when the league is all said and done. I've been dirt poor and I've been middle income. I definitely enjoy the latter as does SO.


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> So much going on today! I was here in the am and still missed
> So much!

I feel this way all the time!!! I check in at 6am before work, and then when I get home at 3 it's like pages of updates hahaha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobby as I was reading your post about houses I though " she must be in Cali because it sounds a lot like our market seeing as we just started looking! And there you are right around the corner in San Fran!! We're up near sac! What a small world.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup :) SO works for HP in Sunnyvale, and I work near Los Altos. So basically we're looking into Fremont and San Jose since staying close to our jobs means looking at million dollar plus homes and we just are not there in our lives. Where are you looking?


----------



## mrs.green2015

So funny! SO is working in Martinez at the oil refinery for now. I work in Folsom but we live in Roseville and love the area. So we're looking here and up the hill maybe auburn a little. We're first time buyers so we want to stay near 250. Which means we'll have a small house but that's okay.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fun! Have you already been out and about looking?


----------



## VanyasMama

Hey neighbors, you are both not far from me. I am in Marin.


----------



## DobbyForever

Not far at all! Hey neighbor! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

P.S. any duck eggs today?! So exciting. And hope hubs is on the mend


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs is still all messd up :( fever of 101.8 this morning, and I suspect he was higher last night because he was going on about a vivid dream about a name producing machine all its gears and how all he could think about last night were names....? Definitely sounds like high fever dreaming to me!

5 eggs today! Did my makeup, grabbed the camera....and it was dead. Take 3 tomorrow!

Hey! Mrs! I'm going to be in Sacremento for a wedding in exactly a month. Any suggestions on where to eat if I have time to do it? Or activities to do? Although I DOUBT i'll have time to do anything fun :( i'm in the wedding and my schedule for my entire time there is pretty much mapped out :growlmad: sorry, i'm really bitter about this wedding. I feel like a bitch....but my brother is one of my besties, and i feel like his to be wife is calling all the shots on where they live, get married, and where they'll move next. Our family is on the east coast, hers is on the west....so not a lot of our side will be able to attend the wedding. I really can't afford tickets but what am I to do? Fortunately my parents helped with the (never able to use again) bridesmaid dress and (the most painful shoes i've ever been forced to wear) heels. On and the hotel...

Yikes, i've got some pent up resentment!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey neighbors!

Gig- sorry about the hubs hopefully he starts feeling better soon! As for Sacramento it all depends on what you like. Lol a couple of my favs; ricks dessert diner (biggest pieces of cake you'll ever see and oh so good) squeeze inn (burger place with amazing amount of cheese, was on diners drive in and dives) that's all I can think of. We live about 20 miles east of sac so we have all kinds of cool places up here but we rarely go down there. Lol 

Dobby- just started working with a realtor and getting pre-approved. Have looked a lot online but not many open houses yet. We were supposed to start two weeks ago- but we bought a boat instead! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, find an in n out. Get yourself a burger and some animal fries. Boom. Lol Sac cute. It has this historic ish area. I haven't been seen I was a kid though. That's too bad about the camera but glad your egg count is consistent.

Mrs, fun! I noticed more houses pop up on Thursday getting ready for the weekend. I use zillow and crossreference with trulia (tends to be more up to date and has crime info ). I have some agents who send me electronically updated lists based on a property I inquired about, but I follow up on those on my own because my stepdad is my broker. 2.5% on a 450k house is $11k I'm just not willing to give up lol. My stepdad ' s advice is keep your emotions out of it, see as many houses as you can, and be realistic about what you can afford and want. I have seen a minimum of 5 houses every weekend for the last 4-5 weekends. I really have a clear picture now of what I want and can afford.

AFM, used up the last of my hpts. Posted them here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2344043-final-hpt-tests-17-dpo.html


----------



## JLM73

Hey House Hunters hehe I like Realtor.com You can check ANYwhere in the country and it claims to update every 15 mins ( all MLS listings). I have found EVERY house I have purchased on there. I like to cross ref with the County Property appraiser sites ( just google whatever county you are looking at)
I like that I can see all the sales for a property, what the last buyer paid, what the prop taxes are, Google earth streetviews, or maps of the hood.
This comes in super handy when a realtor doesn't want to give the address in the listing ( forcing you to call them pfft) but I have always found ALL the info AND driven by before I ask my realtor for a walk thur- :haha: She says I do all the work for her- :shrug: Why waste our time on stuff I don't like ( Great pics ..but horrible hood- know what I mean??)

<---- Me- 7dpo:smug:
Not feeling much of anything...no sore boobs, no cramps, no nada:shrug:
Of course I have NEVER felt anything when preg before sooo :thumbup:
2 days till I start testing. I only have 5 wally 88 centers and 1 frer6ds.
Hoping I can catch a good coupon or sale on a frer 3pk. If so I will use them on fmu.
Otherwise, saving the ONE frer I have till I see something on the wally!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, that's another reason why I don't want to switch over to a realtor. I do all the legwork anyway, and I would guilt my parents into coming. I am so blessed because I get my mom's momma bear (is this REALLY good for YOU and YOUR FAMILY) and my stepdad is a lawyer with a broker's license and that's how he invests his money. So he is quick to find foundational issues, wood rot,/ generally feel out when something isn't quite what it seems. Then my friends weigh in on the neighborhoods. I almost bought a house that was right in the middle of high violent gang activity, but looking at it and the complex you would never know.

I am loving your chart though, J!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx D. You have the hook up on dad's skilz hehe

I never take my mom, because she nit picks ridiculous thing ( OMG look at their couch! Why would anyone want that patter bla bla bla:roll:) I'm like Really mom>?? We are here to look at the HOUSE. The furniture will not be staying grr
She also NEVER sees the value in a house, or area, or why things are priced how they are, and always says "Too much!"
She is banned from househunting with me next time, as I def want non deed restr property with a couple acres and she HATES the country.
I want to farm alpacas and show dogs...oh and get a mini donkey, some of those super fuzzy funny looking chickens...and some micro pigs :haha: I want ALOT.

OMG... totally forgot to mention I had a SUPER HD dream lol
I was taking a hpt cheapie and trying to figure if there was a line, and some random guy ( no idea who he was) comes and looks over my shoulder to ask what I am doing. I look at him and say taking a pregnancy test, and he says You're pregnant!
So I am like :saywhat: and when I look back at the test I have TWO supeeer dark pink lines:shock:
I woke up immed but that was a greaaat dream...hope it is foreshadowing hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO! My mom is really good at seeing past the bad decor. We were laughing our butts off at this one house because it was on a slope. Ahh the drunk jokes and serial killer jokes that were made at this property. It was super sketch. I don't blame you for not taking your mom. I almost stopped taking mine because she wants to pull over every time we see an open house sign and insists that we must be able to afford it. No Mom, I didn't marry a vietnam vet who bought his multimillion dollar house when it only cost 90k and is a lawyer. r_r A listing agent politely put her in her place one day though and since they she accepts when I say I can't afford certain places or areas.

Oh maaaan I love-hate those dreams! I hope it's a sign of things to come!!! Your timing was great and your temps are looking good!


----------



## JLM73

Lol House on the Hill hehe
I always say "That's a drunk house" when they have super crazy colors ...
Like:drunk: Hey! Cabbie! I can't remember my address...but it's the Safety vest Orange one with the Pink shutters and Purple door..."

Seriously- if I worked in the paint dept, I would question some of the colors ppl buy.
Hi ma'am...hmmm...what exactly do you plan to use this ...fluorescent pink on again?
--Oh it's for the outside of my house!
:huh: Ok ma'am...I'm sorry, but you are in violation of color blind code 237-148, as well as DumbAss violation under section 310-C...I'm going to have to DENY your request, and replace this obnoxious pink with a more Florida friendly pale Key West Coral.
--:shock:But,but...[-X
=; We're done here ma'am...move along....NEXXXT!
(I could never work in the paint dept.)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> *Claire*Umm. yea...I need a handy SO as I alwayyyys have to fix eveything! ( benefit of ex firefighter) So yea...Claire...Gonna need you to send me a CLONE of your OH...right ...ok. Oh ...make sure the UK accent as well...Thank you....That is all:haha:
> 
> *Gig*I had a pit before GREAT dogs- bad rap from bad owners ugh.
> I love showing dogs. Gonna show this one when he stops acting so puppyish- no attention span. Smush-face hehe. He totally is!
> 
> Love the "all up in your bubble" Hope he gets well, and neither you nor Des get it, so he can get ALL UP IN your bubble a diff way :winkwink:
> 
> Much Mechanic love here...def need them!
> 
> Mrs G...crampy ...das is goot!

Hahaaa!!:haha: il send a clone over, gruff british voice the lot LOL!! Your an ex fire fighter? How cool  Im absolutly rubbish at DIY so he is very handy to have about, although i do like a bit of painting/intrrior design, very excited about the new kitchen (whenever we get that) Lol


----------



## gigglebox

LOL

i'm one of those people that would be attracted to the hideous colors though :blush: I kind of have a problem with those sorts of things....I used to buy clothes that way...like, "OMG IT'S HIDEOUS. I HAVE TO OWN IT." I definitely had an interesting wardrobe! Strange patterns, fur cuffed jean jackets, mustard yellow shirts...now it's like "oh! this is a somewhat flattering color and it's on sale. Thanks Wal Mart!"

I gotta say, I'm a little jealous of the house hunting...and I feel like I've said that already. but i am. see, i said it twice so it must be true. I even considered being a realtor once....until I realized how crazy the competition is, especially where I grew up.

OK, now...I'm feeling super whiney. GUUUUYYYYSSS I WANT TO BE IN THE 2WW TOOOOOOO :cry: I'm just so doubtful hubs will agree. but damn it, I want my baby.

Wonder if I can get him to agree to a penis russian roulette game...like he just (wow, there is no subtle way of saying this) finishes inside once, and see if it happens :haha: 

not gonna lie, if I'm the last one on this thread to "fall", i'm going to be bitter.


----------



## gigglebox

OH also forgot to say...J!!! Your chart looks so good! Can't believe you're already 7dpo. Seems like only yesterday the...cough...specimen was spilled!


----------



## claireybell

Wow lady birds ive missed out on loadsa chat today :wacko: have had busy day shopping (food) domestic crap & cooking a Beef roast mmm! 

Sooo.. I ended up buying a 3 pack of cheapies.. :nope: LOL wtf am i thinking haha! Only because i had that rubbish evap on that strip the other day & it was annoying me, so it was Negative obvs.. & i felt the need to join in with the peeing with you girls ;)


----------



## claireybell

Penis russian roullette Looool!


----------



## claireybell

Im not in the tww really either Gigs, i felt left out so i peed on a strip ha ha!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Maybe i'll do that too haha, because i need to know what a negative looks like for comparison, right? ;)

Btw, his damn Awooooooooo ad at the top of my ipad is screwing things all up for me! The stupid moving ads freeze this crap out of it. Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## JLM73

Gigs liquor him up then PENIS roulette lol:rofl:
And errrm no worries if you "fall" last hehe I'll still be stalking you daily!!
I need farm advice for when I win the lotto afterall!!!!
Or find a really rich guy who is totally enamored with me, possible preggo belly and all:haha:
And omg yesss I can't believe I am almost to test time!!??:saywhat:
It does seem like ystrdy I was forcing a smile as I scrambled to retrieve carpet spillage hehe


----------



## JLM73

omg my keyboard is a mess lol
I'm reading as I sautee onions in olive oil, and shuffle between pans to brown steak and plate everyone's food! Making Cheesesteak sandwiches...I always eat last sigh.
And DS is running around like one of those velociraptors on Jurassic Park ...yea...a baby would be good right about now :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! I'm reading as I cook chicken thighs. Des is watching Thomas. Hubs is still down for the count. The ducks are quacking for me to feed them. House is a wreck. Thinking about taking Des to grandma's a day or two early :haha:

We are going to maybe sell eggs on Sunday, if we have enough. Depending on how that goes....might try to talk hubs into penis roulette ;P


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs!* {waggy finger} Don't take Des too early before O!
You know you are team:pink:
If you wanna Girl:baby: You need to molest SO:sex: cpl days before O!
I am so tickled you have duck eggs!
Tell me- here in FL ppl are getting big on having their own chicken in neighborhood yards ( thus the reason I was helping my friend build a coop ystrdy). 
What is the drive for duck eggs over chicken eggs? Is it because the size is bigger? Or are they healthier? Taste different?
I don't know anyone around with ducks- other than the ones that just randomly gather at our lakes around the neighborhood:haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG ladies! I was cracking up reading these things! J and the paint store?? Please open a paint store!!! 

And gig penis roulette? Im dying! Lol 

I've missed a lot today. Haven't had may symptoms. some cramping gain today, but could have been gas since it was after I ate.


----------



## gigglebox

psssshhhhhh, that's totally your uterus starting to push your guts out of the way! When are you testing???

J...where do I start with ducks...lol! personally, I think they are waaaay more cuter than chickens. They are also pack animals, so they kind of herd around together whereas chickens will wonder all over the place on their own. they are also way hardier, and they enjoy shitty weather (like rain and snow). Chickens will stay under shelter in such conditions. the biggest drawback with ducks is they are messy mf'ers! they poop all over, and it's wet because THEY LOVE WATER. if there is a "pool" deep enough for their body, they'll try to get in it. they poop up their water, which is annoying because it has to be changed a couple times a day, but it's also beneficial because we use that water to water our plants and it's great natural fertilizer (it's how we grew all our food this year). So, eggs...they are ultimately larger, but they start out small. and by small, I mean like the size of a large chicken egg (they get a bit larger than a jumbo chicken egg in the second year, so I've read). They are more dense with nutrients and vitamins than chicken eggs, and a bit fattier too. this makes them more ideal to bakers because their fat content and lower water content makes, so I've read, for fluffier cakes and pastries, etc. I just bought some brownie mix to test it out later this week :D I'm skeptical. The albumen (egg white) is thicker on duck eggs, and sloughs out of the shell at a slower rate...but to me it's tastier than chicken whites. the yolks are pretty similar, but they are slightly richer in taste. this is a comparison between pastured chicken eggs, not store bought ones. store bought eggs, with their pale yellow yolks, are disgusting and I haven't had those in years.

wow...that was a mouthful...

ok, the problem with timing bd'ing is that I have no idea when I'm due to ovulate. ovulation varies every month, but the time after ovulation to my period is always 13 days. so how do I time that?! I figured I'd just jump his bones and stop when I start getting my ovulation pain, which generally means O within 12 hours. I know, that is still giving me a chance at a boy...but if I'm sexin' it up until then, that gives me a better chance anyway, right?

or maybe I should get OPK's...but that just leaves me with more things to hide from hubs :haha: and more money I shouldn't be spending...


----------



## DobbyForever

Still playing catch up! Been a busy day! We offered on a townhouse, but the buyers are wary because their last deal fell through. The guy was offering 40% down! Thankfully, my stepdad has a good repoire with their agent and he explained that our down payment is so low because we are first time homebuyers. So keeping our fingers crossed!

SO is fever ridden. I don't want to tell him while he is like this. :( I wanted to make a crack about how we should have a contingency to keep all of the baby toys in the play room, but he is just so, SO miserable. I don't want this to be how we remember me telling him. Is it bad I have no desire to be near him? He wants to cuddle, but he is still over 100!


----------



## gigglebox

yikes! No, I think it's totally understandable you don't want to get sick!!! looks like we're in the same boat :( I keep backing away from hubs when he gets too close lol; I've also been following behind him and throwing everything he's touched into the wash :haha:

Congrats on the offer! Hope they accept, as that would certainly be nice timing! And don't worry about telling hubs, you'll do it when the time is right...but I am dying to know his reaction and how you do it....


----------



## JLM73

Gigs Thx for the info. Very helpful and cool!
I have a 180gal fish tank with koi in my dining rm...can't build a pond in this neighborhood sigh
But I use their water on all my veggie plants hehe ( yay poop water)
On another note, as I was reading your "how to know when" I was screaming at the laptop OPK!!OPK!!! :haha:
They are easy to hide. I hide all my stuff from my nosey behind mom. I just keep 1 set of instructions, and ditch all the boxes at the walmart trash can outside - or any gas station trash can lol.
Truuuuust I am a pro at this after a year lol.
I can fit 20+ tests in my purse easy peasy:smug: and strut past mom like nothing.
Thennn in your case take those thin little sealed test packets and wedge them in the bottom of a box of maxi pads or tampons.
No prob at all- men don't usually like fiddling with our fem hygiene items :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

LOL! you are a sneaky one, aren't ya?

and OMG, 180 gallon?! that's mighty impressive! My largest is a 55g, then a 20g long, then a 10 gal. I'm such a horrible fish owner now, ever since I got the ducks my poor fish have been neglected. I've been refilling evap water rather than changing it, which is a huge NO NO and I've lost a few fish from it :( I feel horrible. As such, I've been trying to sell the 55. I once had dreams of a large female betta sorority, but alas, not in this life. I've been keeping the 10 and 20 fine...I need to swap some fishies around. Sadly I lost my 2+ year old betta yesterday who lived in my 20 gallon. My 10 is split in 2 and has a betta on each side. I have about 7 tetras in the 55...think i'll move them to the 20 and break down the 55........................

wow, ok, i'll stop talking about fish now. I'm on my lap top (versus the ipad) and I have a keyboard and it's so much easier to type! so I tend to rant...sorry 'bout that!


----------



## JLM73

BOTH of you[-X Thou shalt not contaminate the uterine holder (YOU) lol
You both knowww boys have cooties! This is just further proof:haha:

But really Dobs- Tell hubs you don't wanna take anything to work germwise.
And def wait on the reveal so long as you don't think he'll be mad you kept it from him.
Gig Tell hubs you both can't be sick with the ducks and Des and all.

Get some Lysol spray you two and stick to fist bumps:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I hide all my s*** from SO haha. Including my 30 tests. I threw most away before he came home, but I'm still attached to like 10 of them. OPKS can be cheap if you order online or get a generic brand like Target. They are REALLY helpful if you don't have consistent O and don't want to temp.

J, yay chickens! We went to an open house near my mom's house for fun, and they had a chicken coop! One guy was like do the chickens come with the house? He was so excited. Lol. I helped clean out a chicken coop once! Came down with mono shortly thereafter. Not sure if those two things were related hahaha.

Mrs, sounds like someone is a stretching and a moving!

My mom just called behind my stepdad's back to tell me that he said they will help me if the offer goes above our loan. :)


----------



## gigglebox

:happydance: woohoo!!! money!!! That's awesome. I am so excited for you! sounds like you're ready to settle (and perhaps wayyy over the whole house hunting part, amirite?)


----------



## JLM73

Mrs G - No paint store for me lol I would end up wearing "silver bracelets" and spending the night at the "Crossbar Motel":nope:
No bueno!


----------



## DobbyForever

House hunting sucks, and I want to close ASAP. Honestly, I don't want to announce my pregnancy until I'm moved in so I really want this to go through. If it does, we could be moving in next month. Just in time for my prenatal. Also, my Panorama is with a gyn on that side of the bay. So it would be so much easier to go get that done. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I just want it BAD! It is perfect for the dogs, and three bedrooms would mean the dogs get a room, I can actually nest and have a nursery, and we still have a room. :)


----------



## JLM73

Gigs I love fish tanks ! I had 4 at the last house and usually build a small koi pond at each house.
As for water changes, I have not done water changes in over 10 yrs...no fish loss at all. I just make sure my filters turn much more than the 5x/hr they recommend for the full tank. I used to be superduper religious on them and lost fish here and there- hated cichlids -so pretty but they tear each other up like pirahna:growlmad:
I find if I ONLY replace the evap water when needed, and be sure to use a good dechlorinator/nitrate/nitrite remover you won't have any probs. OHHH and feed the minimum so not much waste - and def have a pleco for bottom cleaning or some cory cats etc. I love AmQuel. It is not cheap but 1 capful (5ml) dechlorinates 40gals!
1 bottle lasts a year lol.
Pfft unless you have super sensitive fish like Discus...no need to do water changes.
Oh unless you have a mass food dump in by accident or get any fish disease and have to treat the tank.
You should check out the smaller Split tanks (2 to 5 gals) they have for betas. They are usually acryllic, and have 2-4 separations so the males can show off to each other but be safe. Much less to care for, and betas in the wild live in SUPER mucky ponds in Thailand etc so they are fine with less space. I tried to breed them 1 year, but never made it past all the babies right after they hatch :(


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I love that you are a fish guru. I always wanted to get into it, but I could never keep my tanks up. I had a saltwater 30g but I thought it would be fun to get live rock (the one that hasn't been treated or whatever). It'll be fun I thought. Let's see what hitchhikers I get... I got some BEAUTIFUL feather dusters. Which was cool... until the aiptasia set it. r_r


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I still think you'd be awesome at opening a paint store. And man you're sneaky! I can't hide anything! 

Gig- please tell my uterus it needs to be making a baby! Lol since you know what it's doing. I can't wait until testing day!

Dobby- congrats on the bid! So many fun and exciting changes this week! Lol 

I think someone asked if I was testing early? Lol idk. But my answer is no!! (At least I hope)


----------



## JLM73

Dobs - sending you some house mojo Oh wait 
*WTF Dob!?* I totally see a second line where you signed that Townhouse Offer!!
:haha: Hey ...it worked for your BFP:shrug:

Oh and I gave up on salt tanks looong ago VERY expensive. Me and a friend used to go to the bay here at low tide and scoop up critters in nets and put them in our salt tanks. MUCH cheaper, and the water is already balanced hehe.
Mine lasted 2 yrs, but I just hate the salt all around from the evap...messy


----------



## DobbyForever

J, LMFAO!!! I seriously thought about that. I was like.. I need hermit crabs... hmmmmmm the bay is RIGHT there hahaha. I actually didn't mind them once they were up, but I have only had them on small scales (20-30 gallons). But after that stupid aiptasia thing I just threw my hands up and got a snake haha.

Thanks for the house mojo! I need it. This is as close to perfect as I am going to get on my budget. :)

Mrs. No promises not to peer pressure you into early testing. I want to peer pressure J into testing tomorrow, but I'm trying to be good. I'll just mention it in passing to somebody else where she can totally see it hahaha


----------



## JLM73

LOL Uh huh ...Smooth Dobby lol.
I was tinkering with the idea of FMU since it will be 3 days since my mega dip...I'll prolly use a wally cheapie...def not wasting a frer
...:roll: You are such a bad influence :haha:

My first salt tank was a 15 gal with the complete sealed top...forget the brand. Had a tiny clown fish and anemone ( took forever to find a matched pair small enough.
Cost me $300 to set that damn little tank up!
Was good for a year, but got red slime all over the gravel and rocks at one point- which I was told was good?? Blech!
Final straw was when I lost my last peppermint shrimp and chocolate star fish sl-ow-ly started falling apart in pieces!?? I was so sad as he was still alive, so I put him in a bag of salt water from the tank and then in the freezer...
Basically he would go into a hibernating stage and die unaware...So sad..
I had just little crabs - bitty bitty ones for a few months, but then I noticed when I would sprinkle food in at night the friggin rocks would have HUGE thin LONG worm looking things stretch out ALLLLL over the damn tank to get the food!!
No one could tell me WTH they were and they were freaking me out.
I made my ex hub ( the good one #1 lol) take it with him one day to dump it in the bay, since I felt bad killing anything.
Now I would only grab stuff from the bay if I do it again- easy and FREE!

What kind of snake do you have? I toyed with getting a King snake or the really bright green one...forget the name...but mine would only get bugs as I can't feed live things - in school we taught them to eat frozen rats...just warmed them under a heat lamp and dangled em...not so bad.


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> psssshhhhhh, that's totally your uterus starting to push your guts out of the way! When are you testing???
> 
> J...where do I start with ducks...lol! personally, I think they are waaaay more cuter than chickens. They are also pack animals, so they kind of herd around together whereas chickens will wonder all over the place on their own. they are also way hardier, and they enjoy shitty weather (like rain and snow). Chickens will stay under shelter in such conditions. the biggest drawback with ducks is they are messy mf'ers! they poop all over, and it's wet because THEY LOVE WATER. if there is a "pool" deep enough for their body, they'll try to get in it. they poop up their water, which is annoying because it has to be changed a couple times a day, but it's also beneficial because we use that water to water our plants and it's great natural fertilizer (it's how we grew all our food this year). So, eggs...they are ultimately larger, but they start out small. and by small, I mean like the size of a large chicken egg (they get a bit larger than a jumbo chicken egg in the second year, so I've read). They are more dense with nutrients and vitamins than chicken eggs, and a bit fattier too. this makes them more ideal to bakers because their fat content and lower water content makes, so I've read, for fluffier cakes and pastries, etc. I just bought some brownie mix to test it out later this week :D I'm skeptical. The albumen (egg white) is thicker on duck eggs, and sloughs out of the shell at a slower rate...but to me it's tastier than chicken whites. the yolks are pretty similar, but they are slightly richer in taste. this is a comparison between pastured chicken eggs, not store bought ones. store bought eggs, with their pale yellow yolks, are disgusting and I haven't had those in years.
> 
> wow...that was a mouthful...
> 
> ok, the problem with timing bd'ing is that I have no idea when I'm due to ovulate. ovulation varies every month, but the time after ovulation to my period is always 13 days. so how do I time that?! I figured I'd just jump his bones and stop when I start getting my ovulation pain, which generally means O within 12 hours. I know, that is still giving me a chance at a boy...but if I'm sexin' it up until then, that gives me a better chance anyway, right?
> 
> or maybe I should get OPK's...but that just leaves me with more things to hide from hubs :haha: and more money I shouldn't be spending...

Eeeeew to duck s**t but yey for yummy eggs lol! Runny yolk eggs i miss immensely when pg so im getting all my gooey eggs in now before i 'fall' LOL!! 

Ah so luck when u get your ov pains & ov like 12 hrs later.. Mine start at around cd11 & dont quit until cd16-17 uhh! I can ovulste anytume in that space! I really should temp but my cycles are diff each month grr!! I intend to hump my way through to at least cd15 & let nature take its course, no doubt im destined for another boy though, my DO has 2 sons now already, boys are lovely though, cuddly & chubby haha


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> OMG ladies! I was cracking up reading these things! J and the paint store?? Please open a paint store!!!
> 
> And gig penis roulette? Im dying! Lol
> 
> I've missed a lot today. Haven't had may symptoms. some cramping gain today, but could have been gas since it was after I ate.

Bit of cramping is good, stretching & movement.. Yay!! Fx for you, & as soon as you pee on that stick we all want to know Lol


----------



## JLM73

OK...bare with me, as I am honoring my fellow *TeamBlue* member's request to test early (Pointing to Dobby)
I will also include a pic of the chunky cm I have in a spoiler box next, so those who don't wanna see it, don't have to look. ( I always look):haha:

Took a Walmart 88 center with fmu- I am 8dpo. This is within time limit, but SOOO faint- took me several lights and angles to get a pic with my POS phone:roll:
I do see a line, but it's a SUPERsquinter...no joke. I'm postong here first for my lovely general chatter ladies :friends: Not marking it as a + on FF just yet, since I am debating using my ONLY frer later tonight with a 5 hr hold:shrug:

*FirstSignal 8dpo*

*FirstSignal 8dpo 2*

*FirstSignal 8dpo Open*

*Chunk cm below in spoiler*

Spoiler


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I'm on my cell so I can't really tell! I definitely think you should use your Frer but not until tomorrow with first morning. (As much as I want to see it now!) lol


----------



## JLM73

Lol No worries, everytime I upload photos they seem to lower the quality on this site sigh
Here's the best negs:


----------



## claireybell

Lol the best negs! My iphone i cant see anything J.. :( Are there lines???? :happydance:

Btw - there was a spoiler on your chunky cm hahaa is that deemed as something 'not suitable' on this site Lol


----------



## JLM73

I hate that the quality gets lost- makes ppl look crazy when they post something and no one else can see it lol.
I def want a non squinter on my frer, so I wouldn't use it before tomoro fmu likely.
That will give me 24 more hrs on hcg if this is a sticky bean[-o&lt;


----------



## claireybell

How much are you dying to pee on that frer Mrs G hehee


----------



## claireybell

I kniw, i almost feel bad asking if theres lines on them like 'what you mean you cant see them????!!!' Lol


----------



## claireybell

I would like to pee on a test & OMG theres 2 lines!!


----------



## JLM73

I know right???? There is what I call a super squinter or "shadow line"
It looks just like how my July and Aug BFPs started, but hopefully progest keeps this going if it's the real deal.
Gonna try and get a better pic
--MrsG - it's not taboo, but some ppl get grossed out easy ( wrong forum eh? hehe) so I just put a spoiler to give the option if they don't wanna see it


----------



## JLM73

Can't get a better pic as it is practically gone now that the test is dry:(
BUT tinkering with it to see if I can make it show better. I watched a video on YouTube where a lady took old dry tests with lines, and put a few drops of water on them, and as the water wicks across it takes the yellow pee staining away but the lines remained.
We shall see.
WTH are Dob and Gigs??


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- haha idc of its gross I still looked! But unfortunately I don't know enough to about cm to know what it means :( I can't wait for your line to et darker because I totally know what you mean with phones not picking up the faint line! It isn't fair!

Clair- I'm Dying!! Every day I count to see what dpo I am! (As if I don't know lol) but I'm trying to hold strong. 

And as far as I go: not a lot happening hear. Definitely gassy, and some wet cm with a little nausea. HOWEVER; with progesteron those are all supposed to be side effects so I can't count on anything.


----------



## gigglebox

J! I definitely see it!!! It's faint but i can totally see a line, especially the one out of the case.

Only 4 eggs today :( and Des is being bratty, and hubs is still sick, and i'm burnt the F out.

At least i have a new episode of once upon a time to watch.....


----------



## JLM73

Thx Gig Sorry you are having a bad day:(
I don't recall if you answered, but is there anything that stims ducks to lay more??
Kinda like my neighbor had chickens, and they didn't lay until he got a rooster. Then he gave the rooster away, but they continued to lay no prob:shrug:
Are ducks like that?
I'm trying to find a tweaker...gonna head to Sept thread and see if Muffin or anyone is around. I'll be back!


----------



## gigglebox

Somehow i skipped past all the fish talk....J, my eyes! Noooo bettas in small tanks! I am a lover of those little dudes. And the mucky ponds in thailand are hundreds of gallons...actually the males fight for territory and the loser swims to a different area of the rice patty, they don't viciously kill each other like in tanks. Anywho, i've had them in small tanks and they were kind of lifeless, but moved to several gallons and they come to life! Love my bettas, i'll probably always have at least one.

I had 3 cory cats in the 55 but i guess they all died...so did about 7 tetras. Not sure the water replacement is working for me...maybe too much food? I haven't tested the water in some time....like i said, i'm being a bad fish owner!


----------



## gigglebox

Nothing really to stimulate except extend the daylight hours with artificial light, which we've already done.


----------



## claireybell

Mrs G i never had any symptoms with my lil boy, i started IB just a day or 2 after i got my faintest of faints positive, ya still in hehee:) 

Oh J you put the spoiler on ya cm pic lol.. Is it weird that i should still look at the piccy now knowing its your stuff hahaaa :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> J! I definitely see it!!! It's faint but i can totally see a line, especially the one out of the case.
> 
> Only 4 eggs today :( and Des is being bratty, and hubs is still sick, and i'm burnt the F out.
> 
> At least i have a new episode of once upon a time to watch.....

Sorry its been poopers today, Riley has Scarlet Fever, just diagnosed this morning :nope: hes so groggy, fulla rash & high temps, nasty & none of us have slept most of night uhhh!! 

Is Once Upon a time a programme for adults?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no, poor Riley :( hope he gets over it quickly. 

I just realized our boys are close in age :) mine is 3 and a half (just about).

OUAT is a show, in a nut shell, about fairy tale characters "stuck" in our world. It's on season 5...it gets pretty cheesy at times but I love it


----------



## claireybell

Yeah he started his AntiB's & the incubation period after is then 24hrs so if hes doing better by Weds he can go to preschool, hrs had lotsa bugs bless him, yeah he was 3 in July 9th, csn i ask- is Des obssessed with grabbing & playing with his winky lol i wander in our liunge to find him rolling about & dry-humping his cuddly toys :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

That ouat shiw sounds right up my street hehe i love stuff like thst ;)


----------



## JLM73

Lol Claire...toy molester :haha:

Gigs how did you miss the fish talk??? lol
I love betas - especially the crown tails they sell here.
I had them in my general tropical tank years ago and they pretty much stayed in one upper corner making bubble nests lol.
I don't mind them in 10 gals or even 5 gals for a single...just hate the cups they sit in at the stores. I always feel like the employees will forget to feed them :(
I got away from them when I was told they aren't very long lived.
First fish I bought, then moved from tank to tank and house to house, and even survived 28 hrs without power in a hurricane ( used these fizzy tabs from the bait store that last 6 hrs each and put oxygen in the water), he was a Clown Loach. Got him from petsmart as a 2 incher, and he grew to 8"!!
Had NO idea they cost mega bucks at that side, but I never would give him up. Very comical fish. They swim in groups and bump each other - like the Three Stooges trying to get thru a doorway at the same time. Never bothered my other fish, but they don't have scales so you have to be careful if you treat a tank with meds.
Well he lasted FOURTEEN years! Was oh so sad when he finally passed.

Gigs, trust me- skip the chem testing and water changes. Just keep the feeding to where you don't get extra on the bottom after 20 mins ( time for the bottom dwellers to eat). Extra food mucks up the tank and throws the levels off balance.
Just add water with dechlorinator to replace the evap.
Also DON'T wash out your filter unless you ABSOLUTELY must. That's where all the good bacteria is, and everytime it's washed away, the biological bacteria has to start all over. Same with cleaning gravel, it removes alot of the good bacteria=fish die due to nitrates spiking.
Just feed only what they need, and replace the evap:winkwink:
get yourself a plecosoamus. They are dirt cheap and only grow as much as the tank allows. They eat the algae off everything AND pick up any extra food on the bottom.
They look like balck spotted catfish. They are very tough skinned too, so other fish can't hurt them, and they don't bother fish.
If you don't mind spending about $15-20, you can get them as Albinos, Yellow, Chocolate Or with blue eyes. Here's a picture chart of all the types.
I love my :fish: ppl!
https://fish-etc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Spotted-Plecos.jpg


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry ladies for my extended absence. 

Well, I tested thursday morning, BFN. Quite dissappointed but thought even though the box said "test 5 days before your expected period" i am not out until the witch shows. That was CD28...
Then DH and I went on our little road trip and I thought better bring some tampons just in case

turns out I was right

the witch showed yesterday, CD31.. she gave me an extra unusual day of hope. Stupid witch. Oh well, here's to another month of having extra amounts of fun!
I thought we really had this cycle covered.


----------



## JLM73

:( Ahh Pacific...So sorry!
I thought you were still out road tripping!
Hope you get some relaxation in before the ttc stress again!:hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- so sorry she showed up! Hopefully like J said you'll get some relaxing in before more stress. 

Clair- I'm not counting out yet, but I'm not feeling great either. Lol


----------



## JLM73

So I never gave my ideas for Baby names.
I have a super common name and hate going places where 5 ppl have my name ugh.
So all my kids have not so common names- but not weird
Here's my picks
*Avery*-boy or girl
*Caden* (means spirit of battle)
*Gabriel*
*Kye*
*Quinn*
*Xander*
I like strong sounding names, and just out of happen-stance my other kids names all start with C...so wanting to break from that, but Caden fits if I decide to keep the trend. I am in love with Avery Gabriel and Xander.
Twin picks ( yes I plan ahead lol)
*Xander and Xavier*:twinboys: or *Avery and Gabriel*
*Xander and Zhavia*:oneofeach:
*Avery and Briona*:twingirls:


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks! This month has been stressful, maybe that's why. Between trying to buy a house (stay tuned on that one), not really stressed about baby making (but you do think about it!!!) and making plans for an additional 90 ducks to move in.. yeah, we've had a lot on our minds.

I had a dream Friday night and it almost seems like it is true now. DH and I were on this path that forked. To the right we could go on, to the left we were headed toward this white thick brick wall and whatever we did we could not aim right.
Right now it really feels like we've hit that wall with the house purchase and baby making.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I really like Caden. We're having a hard time deciding baby names. We already decided we wouldn't find out the gender if we ever get preggo. And we have a girls name we love. But we can't get a boy name. The middle name will be Donald. We're thinking maybe Aidan Donald... But who knows. I also like Joseph Donald n


----------



## JLM73

I love dreams that seem to have meaning. It's from the subconscious afterall.
I take it to mean you are feeling pressured to make a choice, or that you are worried in making the wrong choice and being stuck
90 more ducks:shock:
omg I am so interested in how you and Gig fell into duck farming...but 90!!
How much space do they require??


----------



## mrs.green2015

90 ducks?? Oh my gosh! Is it just for eggs?


----------



## pacificlove

Love your name choices JLM!

Well, I started off with saying to DH, I think we should get 4 or 5 chickens for fresh eggs for our table. So I came home with 6 chicks soon after. Turns out we had 3 roosters and 3 girls when they grew up a bit more. One rooster died, so I replaced him with 4 hens to get the hen/rooster ratio a bit better. I learned a bit more about one of the breeds I had and decided I needed more of them so I could breed my own replacements (it's a cold hardy breed, which we need here).
So then I learned about the duck eggs and how cold hardy ducks are. So I purchased some hatching eggs. Since I am impatient, I decided to purchase some more ducks that would lay eggs this year for sure. So then I got into the whole duck business and met some people, so somehow I ended up with an additional 80+ ducks. hahahaha, I love my husband and apparently he loves me too!

On top of that, I love the sound of turkeys are funny, so I got 2 turkeys this summer. They were supposed to be a pair. Turned out I had 2 males, so rehomed one and replaced him with an actual female (now we can breed our own turkeys for next year).

So, all I wanted was 4 chickens.. it's called "poultry math" and it's a real thing!! ROFL


----------



## JLM73

Thx Mrs G
I'm far too nosey to not find out gender lol
I like to start choosing names and talking to the baby by name.
Feel free to take any of my names . I'm not one of those I picked t firrrst:brat: ppl 
I am focusing on boy names mainly since I gender sway for boy, but I have the girl standbys as well.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I really have no gender preference at all! Lol kinda crazy I think. Sometimes I think "I'd really like a girl... But I'd also really like a boy." Lol our girls name is Lillyann Louise Green. And our boy is (something) Donald Green. Hahah I'd like to have twins is possible... I know I'm crazy. But there so many twins on his side of the family but none this generation. So I think it would be cool.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*:rofl:
OMG that is totally something I would do!
Sounds like ducks are better for what you want and need in that weather. 
And your own turkey is awesome!
I sooo can't wait to get out of a deed restricted neighborhood.
All I'm growing is Portuguese Peppers. Startes 70 plants from seeds a few month ago, and 25 made it to thru the 2 repottings. Gonna focus on keeping these alive.
I am planning on using them as the basis for a sauce in my cooking biz.
I Sooo want to move onto some land with a decent size house for the kiddos.
Then I could start the whole eggs thing.

Do ducks free roam, or live in a coop or barn setting primarily?

Oh and how long are the eggs good from laying to sale?


----------



## JLM73

MrsG me too.
I would love to have 2 sibs for DS to grow up with- I always wanted alot of kids and ain't getn any younger at almost 42 lol.
I'd take twins. Pref a boy and girl and I'd be done!

Who is the middle name Donald from?
Also I like Lillyann...Lilly isn't a bad nickname ( since everyone seems to do that anyhow)
Reminds me of Liliana...ooh...gonna add that to my list lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Me too J! A boy and a girl. But if I end up with twins I might have to bride OH so we can find out the gender. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

They say duck eggs don't go bad as fas as chicken eggs due to the thicker shell and membrane. But if you buy chicken eggs from the store they are already 3+ weeks old is my guess.... so by the time you have used them they are probably in the 5+ week age. 
I have too many customers, usually my eggs are barely cold by the time they get to my customers. 

Ducks can be free ranged, or even pasture raised, some people will give them a couple of square feet per bird in a pen. Since my ducks aren't quite as nest box trainable as the chickens, they lay them all over the coop floor in the early morning hours. 
The ducks are much better on the ground then chickens, they don't tear it all up and they leave a lot of stuff alone that the chickens would peck into which makes ducks the better garden pest control. 

I wish I had a green thumb like you JLM! Hoping to start our garden next year. So tell me more about those portugese peppers!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I personally hate chickens lol but my mom has chickens and had done a lot of research on them. I know they'll last up to 3 months if you don't refrigerate them. If you do refrigerate them they only last a few weeks. And of corse once they're refrigerated you can't take them out. Chicken egg yolks also taste very different depending on what they eat. For example if they eat the actual chicken food they taste less strong. If they eat bugs and are free rang their yolks are very strong. We used to have ducks but I never tasted their eggs. I'll have to try.


----------



## JLM73

Pacific I love it!
Sounds like a great biz! I cook portuguese pastries for a few local cafe's and do the farmer's markets and food shows here and there.
I am hoping to really crank up my customer base closer to holidays.
Summer is slow unless it's a reception dinner or luncheon.
These peppers are extremely hot...ghost chili family basically.
The thing I love is you need VERY little to make a dish pretty spicy, and can scale the spiciness up or down depending on how much you use.
The BEST thing I like about them is they do not have a distinct flavor, so they NEVER take away from the flavor of the food you use them in, they simply add heat.
It will be about a year of good fertilizing until these are big enough to produce, but full grown the bushes are about 3-4 ft tall and 3 ft wide.
They produce peppers pretty much all year, and I can get a full bush every couple weeks.
I can't get them to grow as big as in Portugal, but it works out because they are still just as hot as bigger ones. These are about 1" max length.
For now they are only 6-8" tall so I have them all on the screen porch. Hardest thing is keeping them out of direct sun, and keeping the soil moist. They can dry up in a day of FL heat and wilt. Just put them on the patio 2 days ago when a neighbor threw out a plant rack that was the perfect size.
It is still in high 80s low 90s some days, so getting them acclimated...but they are cold hardy so winter is not a prob here (to 35 degrees anyhow).


----------



## pacificlove

Notice how I behaved myself with the turkeys? I stuck with 2 for now...


----------



## JLM73

BTW love how this thread has totally gone to animal breeding rather than humans:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Yay, another duck enthusiast! We were subject to fowl math too...started with wanting 12 ducks, ended up with 57 ducks and 3 geese...

PL, how much $ are you getting for the eggs? We are having a big debate about it. 

And YES, this son of mine plays with his penis nearly constantly!!!


----------



## pacificlove

I love those small businesses! That's my goal with the duck eggs, just supply some small organic stores with eggs and some bakeries. Baking with duck eggs is apparently better then with chicken eggs!

So are the peppers not just an annual plant... they keep growing for years like an apple tree? 
I love you say "Florida Winter", makes me laugh.... ;) We've already reached the -5C over night and come January/February we'll have days at -35C.


----------



## JLM73

Oh my ba jeebers!!! :shock:I can't take cold...seriously. My hands go numb at 60 degrees and below. I love having 10 months of summer beach weather and all the plants growing.
We typically get a few weeks of 40's in the overnights 60's high in the days...but some years we get quite a few 30's and even upper 20's - which is nothing for you all, but it devastates all the tropical plants, flowers, and farmers here as our plants are not cold hardy.
That's another reason I like koi-:fish: they can live up north in frozen over ponds, so the only worries here with koi ponds is birds or raccoons, and keeping the pond shaded


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, in my area I think $4 is a good price.. but from where I bought my new layers the lady was selling her eggs for $7.25 to the stores/bakeries. So the stores sold them in the 8-12 dollar range! Their area does support the price and probably could still take another price increase to $8. It all depends on your area...


----------



## JLM73

OMG is that per dozen...??
I was complaining as chicken eggs have gone up to $5+ for my usual 18 egg carton
I go thru a couple dozen a weekend babking sometimes.
I wonder how to convert eggs in a recipe to duck egg size given the obvi diff in size:-k


----------



## pacificlove

JLM, I love Koi! At one point I had 3 fish tanks, one of them was kept cold for my Koi. So I got them as tiny babies and raised them from a $5 and 1" fish in my 10G tank, to a 5" fish in 33G and then to the 90G tank. I think the biggest one was 15" when I gave them to a neighbour who had converted his backyard into this huge pond. I probably could have sold them for hundreds of dollars to a fancier but at least I got to "see" them when I did house sitting for them a few times a year ;)

Now all 3 tanks are back to tropical fish but I had to leave them with my parents after moving out. My parents know, once I am back in that area that I'll want my tanks back!


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy cannoli. A girl goes to sleep and work and comes back to 5 pages. This is going to take me a while ladies lol


----------



## pacificlove

JLM, right now I go by weight although I could be wrong when you talk to a pastry chef. Duck eggs weigh almost double to a chicken egg. 

Here in Canada, a 63gram chicken egg is considered Jumbo and I get just a few that size from my girls but my norm is around 55g. My smallest chicken eggs from new layers usually weighed 38g. (they usually start small and will pick up a bit in size). My newest duck layer started off at 63g and reached 80g within 2 weeks.

I am still playing with cooking with duck eggs, but since I am used to large eggs from my chickens I will usually use 2 duck eggs in place of 3 chicken eggs.


----------



## JLM73

{hands on hips} WHERE have you been young lady??


----------



## JLM73

Pacific Thank you- that makes sense. All my recipes were in grams and kg as they are Portuguese family recipes. But I found out the hard way measurements here are NO where close, and had to change every single ingred till it tasted right ( batter) THEN experiment some more with temps and times ( as their altitude and temps are MUCH diff than ours).
I have them all figured out now, but it def takes some work each time I add a new one. I am by no means a trained pastry chef. I just make sure they taste correct and I am big on presentation so I make sure they have nice berries or chocolate drizzles etc. I have to stand out as ppl here think a cake is a cake and if I use muffin molds they automatically say "Oh cupcakes..." :growlmad:
I just tweek ingreds here and there to come up with new flavors.
Also:blush: I never change the #of eggs whether I use reg large or jumbo...Thankfully it doesn't affect the outcome of Portuguese cake since it is pretty dense and moist.


----------



## pacificlove

My family moved to Canada from Germany, at first mom had a really tough time with her baking mainly due to the fact that canadian flours just seemed to absorb way more water then the german flours. It took her a few trials and errors to get that right so i totally get what you are saying!


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> {hands on hips} WHERE have you been young lady??

Sleeping and working :p I have to take the cats to the vet. I want to get their shots updated before I surrender them. :(

J, I deffo see the faint line!!! Can't wait to see the next tests! And I have a ball python who I need to feed. Two days ago. He'll probably snap at me again.

PL, so sorry to hear AF showed up. :( Hugs

Claire and Mrs, you are not out until the witch shows. Hang in there!!!

Gigs, sorry Des and Hubs are running you ragged. :( But lol to the windy grabbing. Such a boy thing. Too bad my brother never grew out of it. He is 17 and does it all the time. Then again, my mom sits like Al Bundy so I can't blame the kid. He's not like touching himself. He just puts his hand there to "keep it warm" x.x


----------



## pacificlove

JLM73 said:


> BTW love how this thread has totally gone to animal breeding rather than humans:haha:

Seems like animal breeding is easier then human breeding these days:winkwink::haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

pacificlove said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> BTW love how this thread has totally gone to animal breeding rather than humans:haha:
> 
> Seems like animal breeding is easier then human breeding these days:winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

LMFAO seconded


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* No doubt lol I breed dogs...that I'm good at...myself?? Not so much :rofl:
*Dobs*:shock: Why are the kitties being ousted???
I lived in a 3 BR apt with 2 cats, a great dane, Pitbull, and 3 chihuahuas ( hid them) annnnd a 55 gallon fish tank and 2 kids !
Ahhh I had to rehome my dogs when I went thru first divorce, but I met each person and went to their homes. Shelters are awful and very stressful for cats especially- if they get a kitty cold they usually put them down :growlmad:
You have to do what you have to but cats are pretty easy compared to dogs ( I have both trust me- all 3 cats require less care than the 1 dog dog lol)

On another note - glad you can see something. BnB lowered the quality of the upload so much IIIIIII can't barely see the lines on here!

I'm gonna do another cheapie in a.m. and as long as I get the same or better lines I'll dip my frer.
How's hubby and how's your Boybean?


----------



## pacificlove

JLM that is so exciting for you! It'll be quite the story to tell... "well son, you almost didn't happen as your dad spilled the goodies the first time..."


----------



## JLM73

*LOL*Pacific :rofl:
Didn't even think of that! No doubt. I didn't even chart the "drops" from the carpet spill hehe but would be darn funny if one of those :spermy: invaded the egg
That :spermy: is like :
"What??? Oh nooo ...VIP line my ass...I am GETTING IN! Do you have ANY idea...the trip I had...JUST to get here??? Oh I ammm getting in!"


----------



## pacificlove

:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Guess that's one answer you will never have, carpet sperm or cup sperm? LOL Sorry, I am laughing here....


----------



## JLM73

It's quite funny actually
DOBBY!!! When is the next beta on the Quads?:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Woooaaahhweeee this thread moves now!

PL, i commented on ducks but forgot to tell you i'm sorry that ****hair witch showed :( how frustrating :/ 

I'm confused...I'm already getting ov pains on my left side. I'm only on cd6. No way I'll ov soon, maybe it's just gearing up early? I've had this before, when it hurts only when pressed on. The pain i get when ov is actually happening is crippling...oh so painful for a few hours. So, guess i'll be o'ing from the left this cycle, which makes sense since i've been right the past two cycles.

Sorry to bring things back around to babies :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

gig- looks like you'll need to get your OH to play roulette early! lol

So ladies.... I'm trying not to symptom spot because of these darn pills but I can't help it!! So I had a little cramping, some gas, and discharge. TMI coming up... so the discharge feels like I'm constantly wet.. and I decided to try and locate my cervix (for practice because idk how lol) and the discharge actually looks like lotion. I don't think I have had this discharge before but I've only tried a few times to try and locate my cervix... lol

Okay I'm done obsessing and symptom spotting. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

UGH MRS! I WANT YOU TO TEST!!! DADHASKDSAKUDBKU :) 

J, hubs is miserable still. I refuse to be in the same room as him. His fever is better but not gone. BoyBean (note the singular!!!!) is being very good to me. I feel fantastic! :) Gonna milk this pregnancy unicorn days as long as I can. I was watching reruns and saw this and made me laugh. This is how I will react if I have twins.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=163VVNx5dhU

PL, hahaha carpet sperm or cup sperm!!!! LOVE IT!

Gigs, I doubt you are going to O on cd6. I'm sure it has happened to other people, but I think you are safe.


----------



## JLM73

LOL Dobby...also...stay tuned...Just did another cheapie on a 4 hr hold
Me thinks I see something again:winkwink:


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hurry up and post J!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* :test: Sounding really good That's the cm I was having till it got chunkier, still lotion texture.
*Gig* GO TAKE AN OPK woman lol!!
:coffee: trying to get a pic, still reallllly faint....
:telephone: Please continue to hold...Your call will be answered by the next available hpt poster...


----------



## mrs.green2015

I do agree! Gig GO GET AN OPK!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and J, I looked at your cm picture (you know, you looked at mine so I should look at yours) and it totally reminded me of mine!

And yeah pee on some OPKs, gig!


----------



## DobbyForever

The suspense is killing me lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Me too Dobby!!

Quick question for you actually. What dpo did you get a positive?


----------



## DobbyForever

Um. I want to say I got a squinter on 9dpo, but my obvious lines and digital at 10dpo. With my last bfp, I got a positive 9 days after DTD and 8dpo 9based on cramps). We hadn't had BD for over a week before that or a few days after so I can safely say that was when we conceived.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2342099-mind-playing-tricks-9dpo-update-bfp.html
Is where I posted that test. Although, once I click on it and make the image bigger on my computer that is kind of an obvious line haha so maybe I would have gotten something on 8? Shrugs.


----------



## JLM73

Ok got a few pics - Dob can you tweak pics?


----------



## DobbyForever

No :( I just use the editor in my phone and choose the negative one. Unless that's what you mean lol. I just cycle through the different effects haha.


----------



## JLM73

Gah they are frickin light and hard to see still but here ya go negs to follow
Super light...not sure if I should frer in a.m. or wait another day...


----------



## JLM73

Sorry only 1 neg showed ok
All day everytime I bend over my lower abd feels "full" and I have on baggy yoga pants...not sure if it's the progesterone or what
Do you feel that MrsG?


----------



## DobbyForever

AHHH I see it! For the love of everything beautiful take the frer in the am! I always found my fmu with frer kinda iffy though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- no I don't really feel any symptoms from taking it. Defiantly feeling doubtful. but to be honest it changes every hour. lol

I think I see a line on the second test!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies...I just don't want to waste my only frer to get a squinter...let me go compare betas and tests lines on frer vs cheapies...annnd take my progesterone gah...
back in a few
Oh here's the link to diff BFPs on diff test by brand WITH betas, just scroll down to tests types. Very interesting how diff lines look with similar betas!
https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/hpt-with-hcg/


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it's hard because realistically they didn't get the beta done the moment they peed on a stick. Also, concentration plays such a key role. Remember, I got my beta at 43 and my Kaiser Urine Test came back negative. When I had my beta of 7 (literally peed in the cup then walked to the lab 10 steps away) that urine test came back inconclusive.

If you really don't want a squinter, I agree it might be best to wait and skip tomorrow or do an evening test. But I'm crazy and I would take one tomorrow and probably buy more to take 10dpo too hahaha


----------



## JLM73

Yes def a gap between thos hpts and the beta, but funny how similar betas look so different. My previous bfp with DS and twins were no sooner than eve of 9dpo, DS with 15 miu strips, twins with 10 miu strips and they were equally VERY faint bfps.
Of course that was 5 and 6 years ago.. I would like to believe the ppl who say they have betas around 10 and got lines on the frer. I know WHY they don't advert that low, because they have to cya for cp's... Guess I will decide in the a.m.
Thos I def saw your bfp on the frer you thought was neg...what do you think your beta was on 9dpo? Since you got the one beta if you go backwards from the tripling rate? LMAO


----------



## DobbyForever

According to countdown to prey, my doubling rate was about 27 hours. So from 9dpo at 6am to 11 dpm almost 6pm... 24 + 24 + 12 = 60; 60/27 = doubled twice. 43/4 is about 11.... so around 11? I typed out the math in case I was wrong lol

Once I clicked the photo and looked at the enlarged picture on my computer versus my small, cracked S5 it was pretty obviously there on the 9dpo test.


----------



## JLM73

Ok cool thx Dobby! The scientist in me wants to compare wally cheapie lines and sensitivity to the frer, so I'll likely do both in a.m.


----------



## JLM73

Dobby when is your next beta?


----------



## DobbyForever

You should! I was shocked when my assured came back super obvious and my frer was barely there most mornings.


----------



## claireybell

So finally my period arrived this morning, cd32 exactly 14dpo so im guessing that made it a 30 day cycle yes?? All the math! But reafy for cd1 & serioys humping this cycle, i gonna be completely knackered but who cares hahaaa!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Seriously doh!!! I mean cd31 not 32 lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! You guyyys...i'm still in debate if we should even try this cycle, so pok's are out right now. Money is straight up sad. Just used the majority of doll money to pay off most of my credit card, and i still have, like, $700 left on there :cry: i just don't know what to do. My emotions want it but my logic says one kid is all we can afford. 

J, i can't see your last lines on the thumbnails, but my computer won't let me enlarge them. I'm waiting for an update this morning! 

Cb, sorry af showed :/ hopefully it takes mercy on you.

I had a dream last night that there were hundreds of eggs in the pen, included 4 goose eggs and one large egg that hatched into a pygmy hippopotamus. The eggs ranged in size from little peas to footballs.

But sadly i'd bet there are 4 or less eggs in there this morning....

My son is sensually licking his window. Wtf?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao he's like the eggs are so close I can taste them through my window? 

Claire, sorry af showed :( what us knackered?

J, probably won't have another beta unless they do that at the prenatal? It's so weird. This is my fourth pregnancy, but this will be my first prenatal. I have a busy week, so I may try to get an appointment on Thursday but even that is unlikely. So I might just wait it out


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa window licker!!!! We went to a Flower Nursery once & i caught Riley licking the fish tank glass :rofl: an old lady looked at me as if to say 'you let your son do that' pahahaa!! 

Aww gigs, just think though, you have 9 months to clear part or most of credit bill, divide the remainder up over 6-9 months be adament to pay that amt & by the time bubs arrives it be almost gone )) 

So glad period showed (probs the only girl on here to say that lol) as i was taking those anti biotics, af is in full swing now & have butt & leg cramps the lot uhh!! 

How many days until your expected ov gigs? 

Dobby - knackered is washed out, completely tired etc.. Or f**ked as i like to say haha! Glad you are feeling fab at the moment & hope SO gets better real soon so you can tell him heheee! I remember having awful nausea for about 3-4 wks afteri found out & couldnt eat anything with lotsa flavour, SO hated that as i cooked bland s**t Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobby- any symptoms yet?

Cb- glad you feel good about AF most of us freak out. Lol


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Dobby- any symptoms yet?
> 
> Cb- glad you feel good about AF most of us freak out. Lol

Haha i know right?! Every other cycle i have been miffed though..


----------



## gigglebox

It's just your uterus making sure the fetus will have a nice cozy spot this month ;)

I think i'll O in a week or so....? Just a guess.

I was right, only 4 eggs today and one was cracked :( i'm in a mood today ladies. Money, backache, headache, raining for the 4th day in a row (and it won't stop until saturday)...i've had the kid "to myself" all this time since hubs was sick.i'm burnt out.

Everyone just give me positive juju that the rain stops saturday, we have our mini farm stand sunday, and we sell lots of shit.

Cb, thanks for your comment. You're right, finances in 9 months will undoubtedly be different...


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*When are you tellling SO???? Cmon...we can't wait lol!:hissy:
*Claire*:dance: yay the :witch: is there...you are right- rarely said. I absolutely LOVE UK sayings ...so much more colorful than US sayings...well unless you are in the South. Then language is straight forward but, well Like "Mater" the towtruck On the kids movie Cars..."WoooWeee! I'm happier than a tornado in a trailer park!"
:haha:
Hope you HUMP it up good Claire! Take your vitamins, and stay hydrated- GO TEAM!:dance:
*Gigs* STOP IT! {cyber shakes you}
The TTC bus is about to pull up to your curb, and SO HELP ME...:brat: If you don't get on the damn BUSSSS....I will come pick you up in my car and DRIVE you to TTCville my self!!!!:growlmad: Now GET ON THE BUSSS!:hissy:

:coffee: Nothing new here...cheapie this morning was same as last night SUPPPPER light...meh thinking I will wait on the frer for now. DS and twins BFP's were both 9dpo eve, so will see how the cheapie looks 12 hrs later (9pm)


----------



## JLM73

Oh and Gig- Claire is right...you have 9 months of ducks a laying to pay off $700...totally doable. Just get on the penis mm K?:coffee:
Oh...and I want that pygmy hippo...He would love it here in the lake behind the house!


----------



## pacificlove

Claire, looks like we'll be doing the bd around the same time.. my cycle just started on Sunday again, after 31 days (wtf!). I find it odd how my period has changed this summer, the flow is much heavier now then it used to be (sorry tmi)..

DH started to tell a few people that we are actively trying, I thought it was cute that he seems to be getting excited too. LOL

JLM, did you pee on a stick yet?

JLM, my chickens are just as lazy, the new 7 aren't old enough yet, but you'd think the other 7 should provide me more then 2-3 eggs a day. They aren't even molting! Pretty soon they'll land in my pot, darn free loaders!


----------



## JLM73

Lol Pacific.
So do ducks and chickens lay eggs EVERY day, or is it every couple days, so you need more to ensure eggs daily?
I peed on a cheapie but there isn't anything darker than last nights which is so faint I can barely see it


----------



## JLM73

Forgot to mention...last night while "scooping out" all that chunky cm before bed lol yes...I totally do, so I don't feel wet all night ( it's back by a.m.)
Anyhoo..On the first scoop out, the cm was still really bright white, and thick as heack in chinks BUT there was a thin BLACK threadlike piece in it...it stretched a bit but def black- about 2" long?? I am wondering if that is from implant bleed.
If so, blood that dark is like a day old, and looking at my chart...that would be 7dpo, where I had that mini dip!
Bad thing is that means no bfp likely till tomoro


----------



## claireybell

J, you have Twins also?? Go team frer hehe!

I forget that everyone uses diff phrases & meanings Lol but il be heading my BFP title "OMG i have fallen" hahaa! 

Pacific, are you cycles usually regular? Mine never have been which is why i reckon il struggle to get team pink but hey ho..


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Forgot to mention...last night while "scooping out" all that chunky cm before bed lol yes...I totally do, so I don't feel wet all night ( it's back by a.m.)
> Anyhoo..On the first scoop out, the cm was still really bright white, and thick as heack in chinks BUT there was a thin BLACK threadlike piece in it...it stretched a bit but def black- about 2" long?? I am wondering if that is from implant bleed.
> If so, blood that dark is like a day old, and looking at my chart...that would be 7dpo, where I had that mini dip!
> Bad thing is that means no bfp likely till tomoro

Ohhhhh you mucus scooper you HAHA!!! 

Is it actually black or like reddy black blood colour? Did it squidge away when you squished it? Lol, it wasnt black fluff or anything i guess im asking.. 

Wait til tomorrow morning for the frer :) il check in from my work pc to see any pics hehee


----------



## JLM73

Claire I was a gestational surrogate in 2009 and had twin girls for a couple. 
Not my dna...I just "baked the bread in my oven" for them lol.


----------



## JLM73

No was like a black thread, but def old blood, not dark red or brown, but black. That is very old blood ( it was like a super thin ling clot)
So I'm thinking that matches being from the day before, which would have been 7dpo where I had the mini dip.
Trust me this cm is SOO thick it does not leak out at all, so no way I would have seen that blood on TP if I hadn't scooped it out hehe


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- great news for you! Can't wait until tomorrow so see a line! 

Afm- not much going on except cm had turned less lotion like and more clear, maybe a little watery. Also getting my pre-period feeling with boobs feeling weird (I get every month a week before my period) and my period is due in a week. So I'm feeling a lot like I'm out of the game this month. Which mean I have two more months to go or here we come infertility specialist. Ugh!


----------



## claireybell

wow! Thats such a nice thing to do for somebody, go you J ;) 

Hahaaa yes tp wouldve definately squished that black line away!!


----------



## claireybell

Very early pg symptoms are like period symptoms though so ye never know Mrs G) 

Still keeping fx'd for you ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs g, how long have you been ttc?

J, you are cracking me up with you ttc bus! F it, i'll just get on and make sweet, sweet love to the driver if I have to! :haha:

It's pouring rain again *sigh* i love, love love overcast but the rain bums me out...mostly because we can't go to playgrounds. That said, we took a stroll in the sprinkles and worked out in the rain anyway for about 45 minutes. Des was soaked and loved it lol

J, you're totally preggers again! Can't wait to see a darker line. I wanna line spot with you! Test with sooommmmething puhleeeese


----------



## mrs.green2015

Actively Ttc- this is out 7th month. Before that I was on BCP for 3 months. And before that we were ntnp for about 6 months. The doc wanted to send us last month but I said give it 3 more months because it's not fully covered by insurance.


----------



## pacificlove

JLM73 said:


> Lol Pacific.
> So do ducks and chickens lay eggs EVERY day, or is it every couple days, so you need more to ensure eggs daily?
> I peed on a cheapie but there isn't anything darker than last nights which is so faint I can barely see it

Takes about 25 hours for an egg from start to finish... 
Interesting about your cm, fx to you!! Someone around here needs to get pregnant again.. Judging by the last cycle I have 2 weeks to go until o.



claireybell said:


> J, you have Twins also?? Go team frer hehe!
> 
> I forget that everyone uses diff phrases & meanings Lol but il be heading my BFP title "OMG i have fallen" hahaa!
> 
> Pacific, are you cycles usually regular? Mine never have been which is why i reckon il struggle to get team pink but hey ho..

fairly regular, usually 28-30. By day 31 I'd say I am late which is what my body did to me this last cycle.. ugh!


----------



## claireybell

Mother nature hey Pacific, likes to twist it up! Pffft!!!

My cycles are anythung from 28 -32 uhhh!!

Gigs - make sweet love?! LOL! I can say ttc is never making love for me hahaa! But hell yes, hop on that baby making bus & dont get off until the driver throws u off :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Actively Ttc- this is out 7th month. Before that I was on BCP for 3 months. And before that we were ntnp for about 6 months. The doc wanted to send us last month but I said give it 3 more months because it's not fully covered by insurance.

Took us around 5-6 months to get our son, which seemed like forever & i feel your pain hun, how are you tracking ovulation, opks, temps? Or bd'ing all the way through ))


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- BDing all the way through. Especially these last two months pretty consistently every other day used OPKs for a few months but decided not to this month to try and relax a bit. Thinking about temping but not sure if I want the added pressure.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* I agree af like sympts are also preBFP sympts FX!!
Temping def adds a bit of stress, but you could always just do it to the point O is confirmed:shrug:

:happydance: Yay* Giggle*!! Jump the driver Jump the driverrr!!:rofl:
I was gonna say - rainy days perfect for ducks and little boys! My son stomps in EVERY puddle he sees...no matter how muddy sigh
Sorry no playgrounds...maybe build a "fort" inside with some sheets and chairs?
My son loves stuff like that lol.
I'm holding now to see what I can see :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I agree build a fort. So much fun for you both! Lol it's finally starting to get chilly here in Cali and I can't wait for rain!

Thanks J and CB I'm trying to stay positive but just feeling really down today...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey one more question ladies! 

What's your diet like? Are you eating normally? Or have you reduced your intake of "risk foods" that you shouldn't be eating once you're pregnant? And what about caffeine? My two favorite things in life (besides my husband lol) are sushi and coffee...


----------



## gigglebox

Taking a prenatal, but my eating's been crap...only for the last week though, since i hurt my back. Before that i was eating healthy. I haven't worried about the "no no foods" during pregnancy. Truth is, i probably won't worry about it if i do "fall" :p i was so paranoid last time and I missed out on the thing i was craving the absolute most--smoked salmon.


----------



## pacificlove

So far I am eating normal. I should probably switch to a prenatal vitamin but only take folic acid at this point. 

It's cute what you guys call chilly outside, LOL. 

DH and I are entering our 3rd month, first month was kind of a "yeah lets see what happens" and he still pulled out, LOL. Last month we might have over done it, we bd'd every day for over 10 days:blush::haha: we'll see what happens this month. Maybe lucky cycle #3. 3 is a lucky number, right?

I feel like I should set some duck eggs in the incubator, 28 days and voila there are more babies! (I won't, not good to raise baby animals at -30C.) but you know, point is, it's a lot quicker in it's reward.


----------



## pacificlove

claireybell said:


> Mother nature hey Pacific, likes to twist it up! Pffft!!!
> 
> My cycles are anythung from 28 -32 uhhh!!
> 
> Gigs - make sweet love?! LOL! I can say ttc is never making love for me hahaa! But hell yes, hop on that baby making bus & dont get off until the driver throws u off :rofl:

So we should o and poas around the same time, hey buddy!


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, those ducklings probably wouldn't appreciate the winter too much...
I'd like to incubate some eggies eventually, but we don't have the equipment yet. Hoping i'll just get a broody duck instead, but not very likely...anyway, we need to see if we can even sell the dang eggs before we worry about adding more to the flock.

4 eggs average out of 51 layers....how sad :dohh: pL, when do you think i can expect more to lay? They're 24ish weeks old, except my two buffs which are 6 months older.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol well if I "fall" I'll probably try to cut back on caffeine and no raw fish but I'm not sure I can give up some of the other stuff! Lol hubs smokes and he's trying to quit but we'll see. 

Also! J! I forgot to tell you. If you smoke of someone near you does don't be around it. I was warned very strictly by the pharmasist about smoking or second hand smoke while on progesterone. 

Lots and lots of cramps today. Thinking AF might come early.


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds promising! When i fell with DS, i was positive my af was going to areive a few days early...just saying...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks gig! Trying to stay positive!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Mrs G - thankfully no smokers in my life at all. Older son "vapes" but only flavored no nicotine, and that is only in his room or away from home.

I'm so jealous I sooo want the farm life while I am still young enough to handle the "setup" and build pens coops etc.

As for diet Nope. I eat a sald with chicken mandarin org and pecans every night before bed or a big bowlHoney oat flakes,raisin bran, or shredded wheat.
I used to drink about 6-8 cups of coffee a day, but honestly lost the taste for it this cycle, so I barely finish my one morning cup after wake up:shrug:
As for cutting back anything NOPE- anything is fine in moderation, even sushi, so I eat it like every couple months, and when preg with DS ate it once a week.
He is SUPER smart ( been downloading apps and updating them on my ph and tablet since he was 2..no joke). I even had a couple cups of coffee a day with him, or my fav Mocha Madness smoothie (Chocolate smoothie with instand coffee grounds bzzzz hehe)
I eat a VERY wide variety of things but alot of fruit too. The only thing I changed was I never drank water really, so I make sure I drink at least 4 bottles a day now, other wise sugar free caffeine free coke, milk, or juice.
If I feel like McDonalds or pizza I eat it. It's much easier to go crazy and binge on bad things when you restrict totally. So ...moderation. I cook pastries as well, but don't eat alot of my own. I def like a dessert after meals so using fruit and yogurt parfaits with granola, or fruit dipped in vanilla yogurt or peanut butter. Or frozen yogurt...:shrug: But I don't ban myself from anything but alcohol, and in the third tri my doc says a glass of sangria on a rare occasion won't harm anything.

I have been on prenatals DAILY since 2006 when i signed with the agency to be a surrogate. Ppl think they are just for preg, but they aren't they are great for ppl who workout (even men- bodybuilders use them at times) and excellent for skin hair and nails! I also have been on VitB complex for about 4 months.
Only thing I added is the progest after back to back losses.
:munch: Literally eating Some Thai Coconut Curry Soup over Jasmine Rice, with some sriracha for spice! mmm
:dust:


----------



## pacificlove

gigglebox said:


> Yeah, those ducklings probably wouldn't appreciate the winter too much...
> I'd like to incubate some eggies eventually, but we don't have the equipment yet. Hoping i'll just get a broody duck instead, but not very likely...anyway, we need to see if we can even sell the dang eggs before we worry about adding more to the flock.
> 
> 4 eggs average out of 51 layers....how sad :dohh: pL, when do you think i can expect more to lay? They're 24ish weeks old, except my two buffs which are 6 months older.

Couple of different factors: if they were hatched this year, you may be waiting until next spring. If they are last years hatches, they may just be going through a molt shortly if they haven't yet. At 24 weeks, they should start to lay any day, unless your days are too short then they may not lay until spring. If days are too short try adding some light to the coop. 
Some duck breeds rarely lay through the winter especially in their second winter, they'll take time off.


----------



## JLM73

Oh and all my exercise is def NOT at a gym- I hate working out so I run around the park with DS or the dog or do some yard work, or Bike with the dog.:bodyb:


----------



## JLM73

Gahh! I'm :jo:
I had to scroll back to see when I started this urine hold:rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks for all the info ladies! Guess i won't worry about that stuff then until I get a bfp


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Lol well if I "fall" I'll probably try to cut back on caffeine and no raw fish but I'm not sure I can give up some of the other stuff! Lol hubs smokes and he's trying to quit but we'll see.
> 
> Also! J! I forgot to tell you. If you smoke of someone near you does don't be around it. I was warned very strictly by the pharmasist about smoking or second hand smoke while on progesterone.
> 
> Lots and lots of cramps today. Thinking AF might come early.

Finally! Im not the one who uses the term 'fall' pregnant ;) 

My SO smokes aswell.. He gave up smoking green 18months before we had Riley but i doubt he'll give up normal smokes


----------



## claireybell

Tbh apart from taking pregnancy vitamins & now drinking grapefruit juice im not doing anything diff, still drinking lol i dont smoke though! 

Question girls - Thrush - Does this affect the flow of your Period?? I know it sounds abit dumb but i pretty sure i got thrush (sorry tmi) but got my period this morning as we know, it was brown at first & then went reddy but its much lighter than i usually get for the first day??! We all know when its heavy in the shower & you can feel it trickling out (sorry gross..) but nothing, its like its near the end of it kind of if you know what i mean? Maybe the big flow will come in tomorrow.. Im abit concerned as to whether or not take my Thrush tablet as if it says if pg not to take it :-///


----------



## DobbyForever

=/ No idea about the thrush. Sorry! That does not sound fun though. =(

I feel like I am going to be a duck expert after being in this thread lol. I love it! Fascinating! Hopefully the other layers catch on soon and start laying! Maybe once it starts raining? Dunno if that bugs them.

J, ugggh so did you skip the frer this morning? I want to see you test again! I'm sure you are pg.

PL, that is super cute about your hubs telling people. :)

Mrs G., I feel like I wanted to say something... but I'm so tired and don't remember. So... HI! <3

AFM, I almost caved and told SO yesterday but the fact that I can't even kiss/hug him when I tell him stopped me. He's still a wreck today, so it looks like tomorrow or Thursday. I might wait until Thursday. I have a DMV appointment tomorrow after work, and I think Thursday I am going to try and book a scan to check # of sacs.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry, no idea on the thrush.. we'll have to wait for someone else to chime in.

i don't have a problem with having a drink in the first week of the cycle. But I know it'll be real tough to go without Caesars for 9 months. Hello Vergin Caesars!

DH and I don't smoke.


----------



## claireybell

Ah thankyou girls, thought id put it out there.. Its weird that ive even got thrush, only ever had it once & that was 7.5yrs ago after i met SO! 

The no alcohol first time around i was fine with.. Next time around i know will be ohhhh difficult lol but il do it haha


----------



## claireybell

Dobby whats dmv apt?? I think finding out no of sacs will chill you out, you need peace of mind as know your worrying .. All will be good :)


----------



## Jaxie086

Hi ladies!!! I have thoroughly enjoyed reading some of your commentary! It's been keeping me entertained during this tww..... I'm totally not lurking....:blush:

Question (that I probably know the answer to since you gals are huge proponents of testing) I am 9dpo today. Have been having symptoms for the past few days. Tested yesterday morning (my 6 day mark before AF) and was BFN, but not really bummed cause it's way early. I am leaving on thursday (flying) to go visit my mom and some other family. My mom is picking me up at the airport. I would LOVE to have all the stars align and find out if im pregnant before I leave in 2 days so I can surprise my mom. I have one test left. SHOULD I TEST THIS EVENING??? I'm dieing over here lol.:headspin:


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Jax*Welcome...yes we by far have the most entertaining thread!

*Claire*I am only familiar with Thrush meaning in the mouth- yeast infection basically. Are you referring to that or a vag yeast infect?
I would def clear up ANY infection asap as they can cause probs after you "fall" :haha:

*Dobby* I just took the frer...don't see anything but haven't been in to see again because of the other test weirdness!! Please go to thread below to see pics of the Vacant space and different manuf of same tests post I just made!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ptember-testers-whos-me-109.html#post36252341
I'll be back in a bit!:hi:


----------



## JLM73

Ok I can't see anything pink on the frer:( and the faaaaaaaint line that maaay be there is def not photographable. 
I am changing the First Signals to neg now, and will post them in a bit


----------



## pacificlove

Welcome Jaxie! I'd probably wait until Thursday morning and use FMU (first morning urine) as it is the most concentrated.:test:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jaxie- welcome! I personally only like testing with first morning urine so I would wait until the day you leave with first morning... If you can handle the wait. Lol otherwise maybe buy a cheap test and use tomorrow then again the next day.

CB- not even sure what that is... Lol 

Dobby- haha I know exactly how you feel. I have to stop my post and re-read like a million times. Lol but HI!


----------



## JLM73

Posting these quickly- jhave to run to get older son from work.
These are the best I could do. FRER has a line of SOME kind possibly some pink???:shrug:
FirstSignal same wide hazy line. (pic next post)
Eyes appreciated!!


----------



## JLM73




----------



## JLM73

Gahh running so late but wanted to put a cpl arrows since *I* can't even see the lines barely once uploaded!:growlmad:


Ugh bottom phot arrow a bit to left of line sorry


----------



## DobbyForever

I didn't need arrows for the first signal. I think I see something in the first frer pic and something is catching my eye on the second. I see the faint line on the FS. :) FXed! 

DMV = department of motor vehicles. They incorrectly entered my car's VIN in their database so I was denied my registration. I have been playing back and forth with them all month (meanwhile my reg expired) so tomorrow is my appointment and I am not leaving without my f***ing tags.

I booked an appointment based on fake symptoms (tee her haha) for tomorrow right after work. It's at 2:30 and my dmv appointment is at 3:40. There shouldn't be traffic getting there, but parking SUCKS at this dmv. So I can't promise this doctor will do an ultrasound, but I figure she will.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Gahh running so late but wanted to put a cpl arrows since *I* can't even see the lines barely once uploaded!:growlmad:
> View attachment 899679
> 
> View attachment 899681
> 
> Ugh bottom phot arrow a bit to left of line sorry


I see them! I hope this is it for you!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, I'm lyme-y and I can't remember everything I want to reply to so let me do this...


pacificlove said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, those ducklings probably wouldn't appreciate the winter too much...
> I'd like to incubate some eggies eventually, but we don't have the equipment yet. Hoping i'll just get a broody duck instead, but not very likely...anyway, we need to see if we can even sell the dang eggs before we worry about adding more to the flock.
> 
> 4 eggs average out of 51 layers....how sad :dohh: pL, when do you think i can expect more to lay? They're 24ish weeks old, except my two buffs which are 6 months older.
> 
> Couple of different factors: if they were hatched this year, you may be waiting until next spring. If they are last years hatches, they may just be going through a molt shortly if they haven't yet. At 24 weeks, they should start to lay any day, unless your days are too short then they may not lay until spring. If days are too short try adding some light to the coop.
> Some duck breeds rarely lay through the winter especially in their second winter, they'll take time off.Click to expand...

They were hatched April 20th, so this is their first year. As such we already extended daylight hours to avoid molt this year, since they really did just get their adult feathers. We're just waiting for them all to start laying...I guess its like low hcg, gotta start at zero!



claireybell said:


> Tbh apart from taking pregnancy vitamins & now drinking grapefruit juice im not doing anything diff, still drinking lol i dont smoke though!
> 
> Question girls - Thrush - Does this affect the flow of your Period?? I know it sounds abit dumb but i pretty sure i got thrush (sorry tmi) but got my period this morning as we know, it was brown at first & then went reddy but its much lighter than i usually get for the first day??! We all know when its heavy in the shower & you can feel it trickling out (sorry gross..) but nothing, its like its near the end of it kind of if you know what i mean? Maybe the big flow will come in tomorrow.. Im abit concerned as to whether or not take my Thrush tablet as if it says if pg not to take it :-///

LOVE how "tmi" we get on here lol; this didn't bug me at all, i was like...yup, i know that feeling haha. I don't know about the thrush but i've heard of women getting UTI's when pregnant....so maybe?



DobbyForever said:


> I didn't need arrows for the first signal. I think I see something in the first frer pic and something is catching my eye on the second. I see the faint line on the FS. :) FXed!
> 
> DMV = department of motor vehicles. They incorrectly entered my car's VIN in their database so I was denied my registration. I have been playing back and forth with them all month (meanwhile my reg expired) so tomorrow is my appointment and I am not leaving without my f***ing tags.
> 
> I booked an appointment based on fake symptoms (tee her haha) for tomorrow right after work. It's at 2:30 and my dmv appointment is at 3:40. There shouldn't be traffic getting there, but parking SUCKS at this dmv. So I can't promise this doctor will do an ultrasound, but I figure she will.

J, I see a faint line! Can't wait for FMU! 

Dobs, uuuugggghhh dmv....gov run anything is so painful to deal with! The social security office accidentally "killed" my aunt in law. She had to go through months of hell to prove she wasn't dead. It takes one click of a careless employee to check "deceased" next to a human, but it takes said human MONTHS to repair the damage. she had to get her original birth certificate, and she was collecting social security and they were trying to arrest her for fraud on collecting a dead woman's money.............a mess.

ANYWAY, yay for an early ultrasound! Can't wait to see how that goes!

HI JAX!!! Welcome to the madness! My vote is buy a cheapie and test FMU tomorrow and use the FRER Thursday morning.


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies!
I admit I seee some very very faint lines, but def need much stronger lines before I am considering it a bfp
OMG my older son works at a pizza place called Jet's...He made a BBQ Chicken Pizza for me! BBQ sauce, Chicken, Bacon red onions, and it is on a semi thick crust omg totally pre bfp food LOL
I am def working on growing a baby dragon when I do get a bfp...but if that 7dpo dip was implant, with that dark streak the next day, then I wouldn't expect to see anything decent until tomoro or the next day.
Anyhoo on the way to get older son, younger son was losing his game and yelled WHAT THE F%$&*! LOL was really funny as we are all gamers, but had to play it down with the mommy voice- Don't say that ok, that's a bad word.
Inside I was like :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

HAHA J, that's how I feel with my students! Like they say and do stupid s*** to make me laugh, but I have to pretend it's not funny. Today's came from another student who wasn't mine but is a twin of mine. He just ran up behind an unsuspecting female chaperone, slapped her a**, and said, "Nice butt!" Obviously the heat is very much alive in his parents' relationship hahaha

Gigs, the low hcg comment in relation to ducks is hilarious. Sorry this week is such a shitty week! But Sat is far away! The rain will be gone (and it better stay away!).


----------



## blessme

Took these after work... What's your thoughts 

https://s15.postimg.org/56toyijqf/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/c8rmkpnc7/image.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like i may see something on the second test, but not seeing anything on the cb just yet. But considering you are anywhere from 8 to 12dpo, definitely keep testing. FXed!


----------



## JLM73

I need to sell something so I can get nothing but frers lol.
I hate seeing something faint on another brand an the frer I see nothing really:growlmad:
I've tried 80 diff angles can't get anything better than i got sigh...
Maybe I have a tortoise instead of a dragon LOL
Dobby I think you got the dragon(s) with that triple hcg!:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

J, i thought you wrote "semi truck crust" and i was thinking, dang, that must be some epic pizza!

Definitely hoping for an obvious darker line tomorrow. I'll be staalllkingg....

Dobs, thanks for the positive thoughts. What a week...I hope it ends positively! I was doing some math and at ~40 eggs a day at @8/dozen, we,re looking at upwards of $800/month from eggs. Now a third of that will be spent on more feed and taxes, but still, not bad at all!
PL, do you think it's reasonable to expect 40ish eggs a day from 51 birds? 37 are white layers, 3 are khaki campbells, and 9 are cayugas (obviously a lower lay rate from them), 2 are buffs.

Hi bless! I see something faint on the pink dye test but not on the blue one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dragons!!!! Jk one dragon. Where did this dragon tortoise thing come from? I really hope she scans me tomorrow. I want to make sure there is one and only one dammit!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs... I love all these ducks terms. I dunno why, but they make me smile hahaha. $800 a month sounds great! I can't imagine what feeding 50+ ducks costs. I know my five pets cost me $350 a month. Part of why the kittens and snake are going up for adoption.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> I need to sell something so I can get nothing but frers lol.
> I hate seeing something faint on another brand an the frer I see nothing really:growlmad:
> I've tried 80 diff angles can't get anything better than i got sigh...
> Maybe I have a tortoise instead of a dragon LOL
> Dobby I think you got the dragon(s) with that triple hcg!:haha:

That's how I feel about frers. They really break the banks after buying a few boxes! Lol luckily last time I was at Walmart they had a 3 pack for 12.99$ and an attached 3$ coupon! So I got 3 for 9.99$. I was estatic and wish I had bought 3 boxes. I'm feeling confident that I can hold out until AF is supposed to show this time since it's such a short period of time.


----------



## JLM73

Bless- I see a faint 2nd line on the 2nd one (dollar test??)
The blue I can't tell. They blow up huuuuge lol when I click on them, but I def think I see something pink on 2nd one! FX!
:dust:


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> J, i thought you wrote "semi truck crust" and i was thinking, dang, that must be some epic pizza!
> 
> Definitely hoping for an obvious darker line tomorrow. I'll be staalllkingg....
> 
> Dobs, thanks for the positive thoughts. What a week...I hope it ends positively! I was doing some math and at ~40 eggs a day at @8/dozen, we,re looking at upwards of $800/month from eggs. Now a third of that will be spent on more feed and taxes, but still, not bad at all!
> PL, do you think it's reasonable to expect 40ish eggs a day from 51 birds? 37 are white layers, 3 are khaki campbells, and 9 are cayugas (obviously a lower lay rate from them), 2 are buffs.
> 
> Hi bless! I see something faint on the pink dye test but not on the blue one.



That's a lot of birds!!! I have been telling DH I want chickens. Not having to buy eggs sounds great.


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeaa, I LOVE when that happens! I no shame (okay a little shame) take multiple packs and go though the self checkout. I know the cashiers will happily do multiple transactions, but I don't want to answer questions or deal with the raised eyebrows.


----------



## gigglebox

It ain't cheap....but that's 'cause we feed organic, soy free and corn free food. It's about 280/month....which will be more soon because of winter. They get most of their food foraging.

My duck terms were just the breeds lol...easier than naming them all ;) although we did name a few...the two buff ladies are Buffy and Buffy, we have two fawn and white runner ducks we call "the twins", one khaki campbell mixed with a rouen we call "Mixy", and the alpha of the whole flock is a black runner duck we call "Tony", or "Ol' Tone". The ladies flirt with him constantly!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and i was alone today running errands and almost...ALMOST....went to get more $tree tests. But i have 10 tests total, and i figure if any of those go positive and i run out, i can always buy more later. No need to stalk up any more right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahahaah cute! Have we done a duck hunting video yet? I want to see where they puts their eggies

Since you have males and females, do you separate fertilized eggs from non-fert? Cuz don't those typically sell for more?


----------



## blessme

Here is the better one of the blue 

https://s13.postimg.org/k2vril0lv/image.jpg


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*Subliminal huh...naughty girl...you have moved from thinking about the bus driver to a truck driver! lol
*Dobster* The dragon thing came from me - I eat blazing hot food everyday lol So I joked I was going to give birth to a baby dragon :haha:
Tortoise...well that was me referring to my possible slow hcg rise ...the tortoise...and now you appear to have some dragonssssss :haha:
If I keep saying PLURAL twinnnnnsss Just think how happy you will be to see only ONE tomorrow lol
Also - well played on sneakin an appt with fake symptoms:shrug: Hey we women "fake" things occasionally hehe


----------



## gigglebox

I did, it's pretty lame though. I haven't uploaded it....might try again tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So ladies.

I'm dying to test! But I don't want to be really upset when it comes back bfn. Even if it's just because it's early!


----------



## gigglebox

Bless, seeing something faint but it's hard to say, especially with blue dyes.

Dobs....TWIIIINNNNNNSSSSS


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs....TESSSSSSTTTTTTT! I guess i'm the opposite of everyone who says they rather just have af show. I think negative tests help soften the blow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Blessme, I maybe see it... but it's hard because the picture is so huge lol.

J, ok I remembered the dragon and spicy food thing. The tortoise I must have missed that originally hahaha.

Gigs, uplooooad it. I wanna see the eggggggggs. Please. lol

Mrs. :test::test::test:


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Breeaa, I LOVE when that happens! I no shame (okay a little shame) take multiple packs and go though the self checkout. I know the cashiers will happily do multiple transactions, but I don't want to answer questions or deal with the raised eyebrows.

I bought 7 of the 88¢ tests at Walmart and had to go through self checkout. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeaa said:


> I bought 7 of the 88¢ tests at Walmart and had to go through self checkout. Lol

Cycle 2, when I found out about them, I bought over 60. In one trip. Loaded up the cart with every test in the store that day. I posted a pic of it somewhere I think. In my 5dpo thread but I would never find it haha. I buy them out every time I go, but usually they only have 5-10.


----------



## JLM73

*Gig*LMAO - Runner ducks...I am picturing them running errands back and forth with packages under their wings lol
Thx*Bree[/B
Dobs]OMG! Today I had enough $ to get a frer 2 pack, and my son (4) says he wants some chocolate covered mints
Of courrrsse I get him the mints which meant not enough on hand for the frers sigh
Sooo I go to get the wally cheapie ONLY 3 left!
I take those 3...
We get to the register, and DS hands the cashier the pack of mints and his $1 bill.
Then he says "These are for me and THOSE ( points to my tests) are for my mommmm!" He's a super talker HUGE talker.
Then- leave it to another nosey cashier
She asks my SON - Do you want a baby BROTHER or SISTER???
He just stares at her blankly as I have NEVER told anyone I am TTC especially not my very impatient 4y/o !!
I quickly said ONE DAY! and gave the fake chuckle so she would drop it...
I am sticking to self checkout from now on.
All I need is him repeating that to my nosey opinionated mom who thinks I never should have had more than one kid*


----------



## JLM73

Mrs :test: :haha:
Gigs :brat: We want the duck video!!!
:shock: OMG Dobby! 60?? Test much??? lol


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* oh the pic I posted with arrows are not First Signals, those are the Frer pulled out of the case...I think I do see a pink line on the 2nd one, but the arrows are just left of it...{mumbles about being and amateur photo editor}...


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG J! That's hilarious!!!

K so I was cleaning my closet and found a random cb opk haha. So... for science *cough* I peed on it. Definitely would have gotten a solid smiley if I still had the holder hahah. This was taken lil 45 seconds after I dipped it hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-09-29 at 6.48.10 PM.png
File size: 87.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

:dance:
Yay for Science!!
My experiment thus far has failed to show that a frer would show stronger than a walmart 88 center sigh


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes! Those little ones have no filter!

Neither do cashiers, actually. I've had the ones tell me "good luck", and "oh you're definitely pregnant!" (When i wasn't even ttc'ing yet haha)...oh and whilst pregnant, having one tell me how i was definitely having a girl lol


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Breeaa said:
> 
> 
> I bought 7 of the 88¢ tests at Walmart and had to go through self checkout. Lol
> 
> Cycle 2, when I found out about them, I bought over 60. In one trip. Loaded up the cart with every test in the store that day. I posted a pic of it somewhere I think. In my 5dpo thread but I would never find it haha. I buy them out every time I go, but usually they only have 5-10.Click to expand...

Hahaha I would've loved to see you go through checkout and the cashiers face. :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

J, i've actually read that from a lot of women with these new tests, that cheapies pick it up first.


----------



## DobbyForever

I get the, "You're back?" "Oh, you're not pregnant yet?" "Back already?"

Lol I self checkout


----------



## JLM73

Man this thread is flying!:plane:
Dob Dob...I pasted your hpt link below ( hope you don't mind) I went to peek at what your faintest line was and when you got it (considering that crazy hcg rise) and I was very surprised by the diff in how dark your 10dpo frer control line is compared to how light the control was on the next one??
I have noticed this on a few ppls pics and wonder if they are putting diff amts or strengths of ink in sometimes as surely this must affect ppl's bfps??

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2344043-final-hpt-tests-17-dpo.html


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> I get the, "You're back?" "Oh, you're not pregnant yet?" "Back already?"
> 
> Lol I self checkout

I would hate to hear "you're not pregnant yet". I would probably cry. I'm a big baby who cries at every Disney or children's movie since having kids though. Doesn't take much to get me balling. :cry:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :dance:
> Yay for Science!!
> My experiment thus far has failed to show that a frer would show stronger than a walmart 88 center sigh

At least there is less guilt when testing early with the 88¢ test! :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* Exxaaaccctly! That's why we pee away! lol
I just hate wasting a frer (ouch) I hear ya on the crying thing - Nothing used to bother me, but now a touching commercial can make me tear up :cry:
Sad parts in animal movies get me EVERY time ugh, and anything that shows ppl genuinely being nice and helping someone in need.
I saw so much crap and meanness in EMS it def get to me now 
That is SOOO fricking rude* Dobby.* No way should a cashier comment on not being preg YET. I used to coupon so I got the "back again?" Because sometimes I had to hit stores more than once a day to make coupons work ( blah blah limit per visit etc)
So I might let that one slide, but I might have had to say something back about the other comment...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I can't imagine the shit you saw in EMS. =/ Especially when it repeats and doesn't get better/ doesn't look like it ever will.

Yeah.... people say really insensitive things oh well. :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

SO DObby do tell...what did you say to get your appt tomoro?


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Breeaa* Exxaaaccctly! That's why we pee away! lol
> I just hate wasting a frer (ouch) I hear ya on the crying thing - Nothing used to bother me, but now a touching commercial can make me tear up :cry:
> Sad parts in animal movies get me EVERY time ugh, and anything that shows ppl genuinely being nice and helping someone in need.
> I saw so much crap and meanness in EMS it def get to me now
> That is SOOO fricking rude* Dobby.* No way should a cashier comment on not being preg YET. I used to coupon so I got the "back again?" Because sometimes I had to hit stores more than once a day to make coupons work ( blah blah limit per visit etc)
> So I might let that one slide, but I might have had to say something back about the other comment...


Yep, commercials get to me too. Kindness and happiness also get me going. I'm just a big ol baby! It feels good to cry about happy things though. 

I used to coupon also! I want to get back into it, but not as extreme. I did save about 20-30$ per grocery trip when I wasn't stocking up on shampoos or other freebies. I still have about 20 mini shaving creams from 2 yrs ago. Lol too bad I can't stock up on free tests!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Just said I was getting cramps of pain level 7 for 15 minutes followed by some bright red spotting, but it was gone and I now felt fine. Just wanted to see my doctor to be sure. Lol. I have cramps... they are just a pain level 0.


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG I love it mini shaving creams haha


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Just said I was getting cramps of pain level 7 for 15 minutes followed by some bright red spotting, but it was gone and I now felt fine. Just wanted to see my doctor to be sure. Lol. I have cramps... they are just a pain level 0.

OH no! Any spotting is scary. I hope that's the last of it! I would be in a panic. :nope:

A friend of mine is about 25 weeks now and had bright red spotting for about a week a the beginning of this pregnancy. She was sure it was going to be a mc because she's had so many before. Thankfully it was nothing but it still have her a scare.


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeaa said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Just said I was getting cramps of pain level 7 for 15 minutes followed by some bright red spotting, but it was gone and I now felt fine. Just wanted to see my doctor to be sure. Lol. I have cramps... they are just a pain level 0.
> 
> OH no! Any spotting is scary. I hope that's the last of it! I would be in a panic. :nope:
> 
> A friend of mine is about 25 weeks now and had bright red spotting for about a week a the beginning of this pregnancy. She was sure it was going to be a mc because she's had so many before. Thankfully it was nothing but it still have her a scare.Click to expand...

Sorry! No, it's all a lie. I just want an early scan to check for twins lol. So I made up an excuse to be seen haha


----------



## JLM73

Welll since we are on the topic of bleeds...Hope this is implant related...
Just went to bathroom to check cm and it was the normal chunky with a bright red streak of blood??:shock:
So I wadded up some TP, shoved it in al la tampon, and got the rest of it...not a lot, but def bright red. I've been mildly achy in the uterus all day...Bean you better be digging IN not OUT!:growlmad:
I am on the progest cream every 12 hrs, so I really shouldn't bleed at ALL.
Can see it in the spoiler below if you like

Spoiler


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo fxed! Hope your bean in digging in! Get cozy it's warm in there and we have snacks


----------



## JLM73

Lol DObby - hope so! COurse this def delays a bfp if so.
I am due AF in 3days:shock:
Better dig in fasssst!


----------



## DobbyForever

3 days is plenty of time :) little dragon has got this


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Breeaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Just said I was getting cramps of pain level 7 for 15 minutes followed by some bright red spotting, but it was gone and I now felt fine. Just wanted to see my doctor to be sure. Lol. I have cramps... they are just a pain level 0.
> 
> OH no! Any spotting is scary. I hope that's the last of it! I would be in a panic. :nope:
> 
> A friend of mine is about 25 weeks now and had bright red spotting for about a week a the beginning of this pregnancy. She was sure it was going to be a mc because she's had so many before. Thankfully it was nothing but it still have her a scare.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry! No, it's all a lie. I just want an early scan to check for twins lol. So I made up an excuse to be seen hahaClick to expand...

This is what happens when I join threads at the end instead of reading all of the precious pages. :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Lol DObby - hope so! COurse this def delays a bfp if so.
> I am due AF in 3days:shock:
> Better dig in fasssst!


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## JLM73

No worries Breeaa!:hugs:
Little Dragon :haha:
Great now that is sticking in my head!
I'll have to name him Drago or some such weird crap lol (NOT Draco Malfoy!)


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> No worries Breeaa!:hugs:
> Little Dragon :haha:
> Great now that is sticking in my head!
> I'll have to name him Drago or some such weird crap lol (NOT Draco Malfoy!)

Then we can call you Khaleesi, mother of dragons, or dragon. Was looking for a little nerd smilie and found this one. :holly: Rofl


----------



## JLM73

LOL 
I think I have only gotten to use that one once!
But I am deeeeply in need of the Nerd smilie- glasses buck teeth and alll!
I tried to find a way to put it here but no luck so far lol


----------



## gigglebox

My best attempt at a nerd smile...
8E

Those are glasses and buck teeth. 
So regarding crying at things now...i watched forest gump for the first time in awhile. Usually when Jenny dies i am kind of emotionless...i felt bad for Forest, and him crying is sad, but I hate Jenny. She's a screwed up, batshi* turd. But this time, i was choking back tears, all like OMG THAT POOR CHILD LOST HIS MOM!!! And like _i need to get healthier, i can't die young and depress my poor Dessy!_

Yeah....don't watch it.

J, my aussi friend has a daughter "Kaida" which evidently means dragon (our kids were born the year of the dragon). 

And in other news...

UNPROTECTED SEX ALERT.

Last night, cd7. Not in with much of a chance at all but hubs still risked it knowing i haven't ovulated yet this month:-k so i'd eaither have to ovulate early or he needs super sperm lol

Even if i ovulate early though...that would only be, what, 10ish days before ovulation? That sounds too short to build up any good uterine lining :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and J that bloodiness is weird. I have no explanation for that but hole it stops!

DOBS!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOUR SCAN


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- better update us as soon as you find out!!

J- fx for you that he's digging in!! It is a little weird that you bleed while using the cream. 

Gig- any updates on the duckies?


----------



## gigglebox

:dance:6 eggs this morning :happydance: two were on the smaller side, which i suspect means we have a couple new layers!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay gig! you're moving on up! 


Update on me I forgot earlier. At about 3 am this morning my wonderful cat knocked over a glass of water all over hubs and I so needless to say I was awake in the middle of the night which means I had to pee. So since I'm only 8dpo I decided to wait until tomorrow to test and make sure I get that all night hold. Lol but lots more lotion cm this morning and boobs defiantly hurt but that could be the pills.


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> My best attempt at a nerd smile...
> 8E
> 
> Those are glasses and buck teeth.
> So regarding crying at things now...i watched forest gump for the first time in awhile. Usually when Jenny dies i am kind of emotionless...i felt bad for Forest, and him crying is sad, but I hate Jenny. She's a screwed up, batshi* turd. But this time, i was choking back tears, all like OMG THAT POOR CHILD LOST HIS MOM!!! And like _i need to get healthier, i can't die young and depress my poor Dessy!_
> 
> Yeah....don't watch it.
> 
> J, my aussi friend has a daughter "Kaida" which evidently means dragon (our kids were born the year of the dragon).
> 
> And in other news...
> 
> UNPROTECTED SEX ALERT.
> 
> Last night, cd7. Not in with much of a chance at all but hubs still risked it knowing i haven't ovulated yet this month:-k so i'd eaither have to ovulate early or he needs super sperm lol
> 
> Even if i ovulate early though...that would only be, what, 10ish days before ovulation? That sounds too short to build up any good uterine lining :shrug:

Earlier this month DH and I did the BD And he didn't pull out. We weren't planning to try until next month to separate birthdays a little more. I was practically begging those little spermies to survive until ovulation. :haha:

Then I ovulated late and lost hope. . DH said what the hell and we tried anyway. Now I'm 1 dpo!! 

How's your cm? Maybe you'll have enough to help them survive a little while and ovulate early! :baby:


----------



## gigglebox

Your test, j's test, dob's ultrasound...so many things to look forward to!!! I'm dying of anticipation!!!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Yay gig! you're moving on up!
> 
> 
> Update on me I forgot earlier. At about 3 am this morning my wonderful cat knocked over a glass of water all over hubs and I so needless to say I was awake in the middle of the night which means I had to pee. So since I'm only 8dpo I decided to wait until tomorrow to test and make sure I get that all night hold. Lol but lots more lotion cm this morining and boobs defiantly hurt but that could be the pills.

Just letting those hormones build up for a darker bfp!


----------



## gigglebox

Bre that's so exciting! How neat he changed his mind. I'm hoping for similar luck...I doubt if I have any fertile cm.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:happydance:
YAY! for more duck eggs and new layers!
YAY! for your back being better and the man going "all in"!!!
And OMG love that name--TOTALLY added it to my list immed!
I think I will name the Dragon twins Kaida and Kye:oneofeach:
:smug: Yup...totally giving myself twins ( secretly taking one of Dobby's :-$

*MamaG* Ooooh! Sounds like excellent cm for a bfp!

*Dobster* :coffee: I am gonna sit right here on your doorstep until you POST!!!! Inquiring minds def wanna know!!:haha:

:hissy:OMFG if my ex hub does not STOP harassing me in emails!!!
He must be having a bad day at work. Everytime I have my son he sends some BS email threatening more court filings!! Dude! Get a LIFE, and get a Boyfriend...he's totally in the closet...

Ok took my test and pics earlier, just sorting thru as the line is still faint Posting in a few!!


----------



## pacificlove

JLM, hope the bleeding stops, whatever that is about!

Dobs, yay for the scan, please update us asap 

Giggle, yay for more eggs! Turns out my turkey (female) just came into lay yesterday. That one was a surprise egg, LOL

Brilliant that your man is "all in" with you!! Yay for not pulling out!

As for me, CD4, bleeding is getting much lighter.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Gigs*:happydance:
> YAY! for more duck eggs and new layers!
> YAY! for your back being better and the man going "all in"!!!
> And OMG love that name--TOTALLY added it to my list immed!
> I think I will name the Dragon twins Kaida and Kye:oneofeach:
> :smug: Yup...totally giving myself twins ( secretly taking one of Dobby's :-$
> 
> *MamaG* Ooooh! Sounds like excellent cm for a bfp!
> 
> *Dobster* :coffee: I am gonna sit right here on your doorstep until you POST!!!! Inquiring minds def wanna know!!:haha:
> 
> :hissy:OMFG if my ex hub does not STOP harassing me in emails!!!
> He must be having a bad day at work. Everytime I have my son he sends some BS email threatening more court filings!! Dude! Get a LIFE, and get a Boyfriend...he's totally in the closet...
> 
> Ok took my test and pics earlier, just sorting thru as the line is still faint Posting in a few!!

I secretly want twins too. Unlikely to happen but I want them sooooo bad. DH would not be happy, well he would be happy but it would stress him out. Lol 

Sorry about your ex. Sounds very childish. :dohh:


----------



## JLM73

Ok here's the best shots:


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later...for now, I caved XD
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha gigs I love it!

J let me look on my computer later. I think something is Catching my eye but I don't tell. Stupid phone!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Mrs G very very light still...def need frers will try and grab some later sigh

Pacific, yea no bleed when I checked this morning, just the chunky white cm with one 1/2" spot of very very light tan?? Either way no red, and I'm happy.

OMG have a reg doc appt in less than an hour and my friggin mom keeps arguing about silly shit! Now I am gonna go there with a high b/p and the worrisome doc is gonna try and up my dose NO WAY, She doesn't know I am ttc, but I am gonna tell her today, so I can switch to a preg safe one if mine is not safe.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Ok here's the best shots:
> View attachment 899877
> 
> View attachment 899883
> 
> View attachment 899879
> 
> View attachment 899881

I couldn't see it until you took if out and put the line pointing to it, now I do though! It's very light but j see it! Have you tried taking a pic in the sun? Might show up better. :happydance:

Edit: I mean natural light, not directly in the sun. But like on a window sill.


----------



## Breeaa

Gah!! I am way too excited right now. I wish I was 10 dpo. I want to test, I want to see a line!!! I'm so happy DH is on board. He didn't realize how badly I wanted another baby until I had a break down early last week. I kept it in so long and finally broke. :shrug: I really need a new computer/laptop. Mine are both broken and I want to get more active with the ladies here, mobile is more effort. Happy happy :happydance::happydance:

Sorry, I'm in a good mood today. I found myself chatty when this happens


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hahahaha gigs I love it!
> 
> J let me look on my computer later. I think something is Catching my eye but I don't tell. Stupid phone!

I have the same issue on mine. When I zoom it pixelizes. 

Which websites do you ladies use for pics btw, for future reference and when I need eyes.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay J! I see faint lines all over the place! Hope this is "it"! 

Ugh, i hate the mobile version,too. I usually access it on my ipad, which gives you the option. I stick with the pc version :thumbup:

PL, congrats on your turkey egg!!! What will you do with it? Most of my knowledge lies in ducks. I on't know a thing about turkeys....can you eat the eggs? Do they lay much, or more comparable to geese?

Gonna put Des down for a late "nap" and pee on an opk...just to see....


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- Can't wait to see it!


----------



## gigglebox

Nothing too exciting. Is there any way to guess, based on darkness of the test line, when I can expect to ovulate? And should I use FMU with these things?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- most people say not to use FMU and that between 10am-4pm is the best time. However I bought the target brand "up&up" and it said to use FMU. So I guess it depends what the brand said. That being said I see you bought he dollar tree ones and they give no directions really. Lol I used one this month. As for when you can predict it... You can't really lol. My lines are always that light until about 2 days before.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i just got very excited thinking this was your pg test Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- I thought the same thing! Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! No such luck here  it'd be 3 weeks at best to test for me!


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Nothing too exciting. Is there any way to guess, based on darkness of the test line, when I can expect to ovulate? And should I use FMU with these things?

I'd say you still have a while to go. I think most test a few times a day to find the strongest surge. If try testing in a day or two and seeing of its darker.


----------



## pacificlove

I don't know much about turkey eggs yet either but I expect she'll lay much less then a chicken or duck but more then a goose. Might fry it up on Sunday for breakfast, I'll let you know how it compares Giggle. 


Lots of pictures, I see things. 

Makes me wonder if I should stray and buy opk's this month or stick to my "relaxed" approach


----------



## gigglebox

Stay relaxed and buy opk's later. I only did it because of sexy times last night and my cramping on the left. It's only painful if I press where my ovary is. My actual ov pain is there no matter what I do.

I'll test again in the morning and see :)

PL, hubs said today he wanted turkeys to raise and eat lol


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh gigs its your opk Lol! I reckon couple more days for a good positive OPK & then its usually 2-3 days from then on hehee jigging on the baby truck woohoo lol! 

I been at work today & missed out on sooooo many pages uhhh work!!! 

Dobby - what times your scan tomo??? 

J - can def see lines!!! Hehe! Hope your Drs apt went well today, my full bliwn period has now arrived so il be tsking my thrush tabs etc etc tonight before bed - its the Vag on eeeesh i need a fire up there to burn it out arghhhhhhhhhh!!! It'll be clear by the time ov'ing in couple weeks eeee!! 

OMG frer tests are stupidly exoensive but.. I searched these on Amazon & Ebay the other day & they have them loads cheaper??! Wtf?!! I just tooo impatient to wait for a delivery lol maybe i should stock up now & await to evil tww :rofl: hahaa


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific I think most of us want to be relaxed but have no self control lol


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i second that Mrs G! Every cycle im like 'yeah, im gonna wait' but then theres that lil voice in your head that says 'yes but you could be' LOL


----------



## claireybell

& im toooooo easily swayed ha ha


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- isn't that the truth?? And realistically I know I won't get a bfp even if I am at 9 dpo like I will be tomorrow but I'll test anyway. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Hell yes you need to test haha! Im terrible, i start testing at 6dpo.. It had be known that ive tested sooner like an idiot :dohh: hahaa


----------



## mrs.green2015

I am tomorrow! Lol calm down.


----------



## claireybell

I wasnt trying this cycle because i was on tablets but this cycle i will be, im just teally excited for those that are testing soon ;)


----------



## claireybell

I wasnt trying last cycle i meant


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so excited to see your test! 
I gotta say though, i am super duper thrilled for dobby's scan...


----------



## pacificlove

Well, I have one pee stick in the bathroom, that's it!!

Helps though when you only get into town every two weeks...

So where is Dobs?


----------



## gigglebox

She works. Hope she updates soon though....i think her appt. is in 2 hours or so


----------



## claireybell

What Dobs scan apt is in couple hrs?? Time diff is super confusing me Lol


----------



## JLM73

Bree I have to HIDE all my ttc from my meddling mother:shhh:- she lives with us, so hard to make it to a windowsill, and my window is shady all day

Gigs She's right late morning-late afternoon best, no fmu with $ opks, as they will read darker even if not true ( i have been using these for a year).
No way to predict when your opk will go darker, just do one each late am or afternoon ( make sure you hold for like 3 hrs) and when the line is half as dark, do one early in the day, the other late afternoon/eve. I don't know how fast your surges go. Usually when mine are half as dark I get a equal dark in like 2-3 days. THEN you should O 24-48 (some say 72 even) hrs after that.:thumbup:

Claire Sorry you are entertaining the :witch:, but another thing you can try is a Betadine or Iodine douche. There are "recipes" on how to mix here:
https://www.livestrong.com/article/83200-bacterial-vaginosis-remedies/
Or you can get the premix at most pharmacies. They say to use for a couple weeks, but if I ever felt funny down under:haha: I only used it a couple days.
During AF tho- fill the bottle with warm water and flush out the AF in the shower, then do the douche. Works awesomely, and your ph and natural bacteria will be back to normal well before O time:thumbup:

AFM they gave me the "new " doc so it was easy for me to convince him to leave my b/p meds as is. I will have to change once preggers anyhow. My b/p has been fine anyhow until mom decided to bitch for the whole 30 mins before my appt about random things that have NOTHING to do with me!?!?! :growlmad:

Anyhoo, gonna do a hold late tonight with a cheapie (my last) Walmart had no more in stock yet. I did get 2 frers but I am NOT wasting another till I see something stronger on the cheapie[-(


----------



## JLM73

I'm US EST, east coast so Claire I think you are like 5-6 hrs further in the day than I am. 
I know why Dobs is taking her time...she's in her car:cry:
over seeing twins:haha:
Really tho she had a DMV appt after the doc ...that takes FOREVERRRRRR
The twins will be on their way to college and she will be :jo: by the time she gets out of there:ban: lol


----------



## DobbyForever

The us machine is in my exam room buahahaha. Good chance she will scan


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa overseeing her multiple brood Lol! 

Thanks for that link J im gonna take a look in just a minute, ive already too my Fluco**** blahblah tablet this eve but if it doesnt do the trick il be sure to try of them home remedies :) ive never douched.. Lol, sounds a bit porno hahaa does it hurt or sting or anything? Lol! 

So will you be peeing before beftime them J?? Hehee fx'd for a darker line yay


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> The us machine is in my exam room buahahaha. Good chance she will scan

Yeeeeeeeesssssssss! Get in!!!


----------



## claireybell

Dobs i love that you quickly updated our 'thread' to say theres a scanner in your exam room Lol!!


----------



## DobbyForever

No scan for me. Too early x.x I figured as much when I thought about it but she is at least giving me a beta


----------



## claireybell

Ahh oh well.. Bloods are still good though, see thathcg rising nice & lovely :) 

Will the first us be around 9-12 wks then?


----------



## pacificlove

Too bad about no us... how long until they will scan?


----------



## DobbyForever

I have my 1st prenatal on the 21st so I'll get a scan then. I'll be 8 weeks so hopefully I will get a cute little gummy bear pic. I also get one when I go in at 10 weeks for my pano. I had to go to the dmv before the lab so will swing by on my way home. She wants my levels to be close to 1000.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Bree I have to HIDE all my ttc from my meddling mother:shhh:- she lives with us, so hard to make it to a windowsill, and my window is shady all day
> 
> Gigs She's right late morning-late afternoon best, no fmu with $ opks, as they will read darker even if not true ( i have been using these for a year).
> No way to predict when your opk will go darker, just do one each late am or afternoon ( make sure you hold for like 3 hrs) and when the line is half as dark, do one early in the day, the other late afternoon/eve. I don't know how fast your surges go. Usually when mine are half as dark I get a equal dark in like 2-3 days. THEN you should O 24-48 (some say 72 even) hrs after that.:thumbup:
> 
> Claire Sorry you are entertaining the :witch:, but another thing you can try is a Betadine or Iodine douche. There are "recipes" on how to mix here:
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/83200-bacterial-vaginosis-remedies/
> Or you can get the premix at most pharmacies. They say to use for a couple weeks, but if I ever felt funny down under:haha: I only used it a couple days.
> During AF tho- fill the bottle with warm water and flush out the AF in the shower, then do the douche. Works awesomely, and your ph and natural bacteria will be back to normal well before O time:thumbup:
> 
> AFM they gave me the "new " doc so it was easy for me to convince him to leave my b/p meds as is. I will have to change once preggers anyhow. My b/p has been fine anyhow until mom decided to bitch for the whole 30 mins before my appt about random things that have NOTHING to do with me!?!?! :growlmad:
> 
> Anyhoo, gonna do a hold late tonight with a cheapie (my last) Walmart had no more in stock yet. I did get 2 frers but I am NOT wasting another till I see something stronger on the cheapie[-(


Darn!! Kind of anxious for you to take the frer!!! Do you have a dollar store? Go buy some cheapies!!! 

I think I'll buy some from Walmart tomorrow just to have some in stock. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> I have my 1st prenatal on the 21st so I'll get a scan then. I'll be 8 weeks so hopefully I will get a cute little gummy bear pic. I also get one when I go in at 10 weeks for my pano. I had to go to the dmv before the lab so will swing by on my way home. She wants my levels to be close to 1000.

Too bad on not getting an us. The 21st seems so far away!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wasn't even gone long! I missed so much! 
Sorry about your scan dob.


----------



## gigglebox

ahhh, bummer!!! I was so dying to see what a scan looked like!!!

My OPK dried fairly dark...is it like an HPT where you aren't supposed to pay attention to it after the time period? I looked at it about 20 minutes later and I'd say it's almost half as dark as the test line. I'll be taking another one tomorrow :D

Oh yeah, I can see how these would be addicting...I only got 6. We'll see how long they last...

J, I'm so excited to see what tomorrow brings!!! grrr I hate having to live vicariously!


----------



## JLM73

Dob the first scans you can't see much anyhow AND they shove the wand up your Vag lol Not my fav time for scans. I prefer belly ones when you can watch the babies try to evade lol
How soon on those beta results??
Well if it comes back around 20,000 mail each of us one of your quintuplets:haha:

I know a surrogate who had 2 embryos put in, and one split- TRIPLETS lol
she was like HUH. Even worse on her early scan they only saw 2, missed the 3rd ninja baby!


----------



## JLM73

Gigs with $ ones I def check them once dried and use that as my ref.
They say dsiregard after 10 mins but I can tell you from a year of doing them, if they dry darker you can usually go by it on $ store cheapies.
I would expect it to be a bit darker than your pic since you are having some ovary pain.
My theory is cheaper test materials on those opk, but they work so hey:shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I would recommend the target brand OPKs because they're so darn cheap. You can get 7 for like $7 but I always get the 20 pack for $14.


----------



## JLM73

Oh Answer brand opks come with 20 sticks for like $15 I think at walmart...I always look but decide No since I rarely use more than 10 a cycle, and OF COURSE I never think I will have to do this again next cycle :rofl:

Just took the :dog: out and MAN I got ate up by the Florida State Birds! (mosquitos)
I HATE them! On a better note My friend gave me the tops to like 6 pineapples about 3 yrs ago. There has been a full grown pineapple on one for like 4 months no joke. I finnnnally went out to cut it and those friggin things have like Battle armor razor edges!! ouch!!
Funny thing is these are Florida wild pineapples, so inside they are white pulp inside, but super sweet. My mom was like "eww it's not yellow, it's not ripe, it's not sweet blah blah blah" I tried it and so did my older son OMG super sweet! I was like WTF ...she's :jo: :haha: her taste buds are expired!


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: I always forget to add something- I meant to start a urine hold at 8pm (35 mins ago) and messed up making a cup of coffee:dohh:
Well I didn't drink much, couple sips...
I usually start a hold by peeing and NO fluids at all for 4-5 hrs....well I have no idea when my hold technically started now sigh...
I know I peed at 2 before I went to the Dr. but I recall having to pee as I ran to get the frers...and an Icee for my son...but I really don't recall if I actually peed when I got back at about 4:30...
If not I have been holding almost 7 hours:shock:
If I did pee then I have been holding since 4:30...dammit:jo:
Guess I will just hold another hour so it will either be almost 8 hrs by then, or 5 hrs...I hate when I don't write it down.
Seriously, I can have to pee sooo bad, but get involved in something else ( my gardening and rearranging the :fish: tank, and I forget ALL about needing to pee lol
I love my koi but they are like wreckingballs for tank decor


----------



## JLM73

OMG where are you allll???
I forgot to tell what happened at walmart! So I go to get the frers, and I can't get to them because an OLD man, I mean like 90, is blocking the hpts. SO I patiently wait as he peruses the shelf...Then he TOTALLY picks up a bottle of WARMING LUBE!!!!:shock:
I think surely he is confused and thinks it's a massage oil for his sore old bones...
Guess who starts looking thru the CONDOMS!?:shock:
Omg I legit reached past him and grabbed the cheapest frers and kept going 
LMAO Go Viagra!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm here!! 
Haha he's still having fun!

So I told someone hubs and I were Ttc today. It was definitely weird. But kinda glad I said something.


----------



## JLM73

I hear ya MrsG. If I were married or in a LT relationship I would let everyone know, but I don't wanna hear crap for purposely being a single mom bleh. [-X=;
I own my own biz and heave health insur, and all my DS's baby items still, so I am well set, but I just don't want to defend my decision daily.
I am almost 42, so I tried waiting for Mr Right, and it is getting too close to being NO fertility for my taste lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I get it J. Do what you gotta do. No judgement.


----------



## JLM73

Repeat story since you are new hehe-True MrsG, been married twice and divorced twice. First ex is great, no probs with my daughter we are still friends. Second hub was an abusive ass and still almost 2 yrs after divorce keeps filing frivolous crap to keep me in court :growlmad:
Anyhoo dated a guy almost 2 yrs who WANTED another kid. We tried from Nov to Jan before he admitted he didn't want one...NOW:shock: Dude really>??
I am 41 and he is 47 LOL. He may have unlimited time but I don't!
Sooo that's when I went the donor route. Good thing too since he has been out of the country working since March, and just wrote ystrdy he was offered a job in Cali:huh:
Total opposite side of the country! Glad I didn't wait since I can not move out of the area with shared custody/visits.


----------



## JLM73

Wonder where Vanyas went??


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> OMG where are you allll???
> I forgot to tell what happened at walmart! So I go to get the frers, and I can't get to them because an OLD man, I mean like 90, is blocking the hpts. SO I patiently wait as he peruses the shelf...Then he TOTALLY picks up a bottle of WARMING LUBE!!!!:shock:
> I think surely he is confused and thinks it's a massage oil for his sore old bones...
> Guess who starts looking thru the CONDOMS!?:shock:
> Omg I legit reached past him and ggrabbed the cheapest frers and kept going
> LMAO Go Viagra!!

Hahahahahahhahaahh that is the greatest thing I've heard all day!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm here!!
> Haha he's still having fun!
> 
> So I told someone hubs and I were Ttc today. It was definitely weird. But kinda glad I said something.

Was it family that you told? I've told three people and the reason I'm not telling anybody else is because I don't want to go through the weird phase. The first two were super excited and we're all for it. The third was my sister and she was just, whatever. It was weird. She's younger than I am and doesn't want kids for 7-8 more years so whenever I talk to her about more she's negative about it. She doesn't understand that I don't live the same 21 yr old lifestyle she does. I wanted her to be happy most of all. :shrug:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> I hear ya MrsG. If I were married or in a LT relationship I would let everyone know, but I don't wanna hear crap for purposely being a single mom bleh. [-X=;
> I own my own biz and heave health insur, and all my DS's baby items still, so I am well set, but I just don't want to defend my decision daily.
> I am almost 42, so I tried waiting for Mr Right, and it is getting too close to being NO fertility for my taste lol.

I like to think I would do the same and I completely understand not wanting to tell anybody.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I think it's great you're willing to do whatever for kids. Plus you're all set up to have kids.

Bree- I told a coworker. The people who know are my mom, sister, best friend and now co worker. My sis kinda gets it but not really. My mom totally does because she had trouble getting pregnant and my best friend is amazing but a fertile mertile. Lol just had a baby that she got preggo wile not trying.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha viagra. Sorry ladies long a** day. Just got home. Good news is we are in contract! :)


----------



## gigglebox

I was showering and having sexy time!

J, so many questions! 1, why did you divorce hubby #1? 2, wtf is with boyfriend?! Does he still want a relationship? 3, what business do you have?

I just had a thought that maybe this website has high profile members who hide behind screen names....wouldn't that be crazy? 

It's you, isn't it Dobs? Your life on here is made up and you're actually Emma Watson....?

So sex was a flop tonight. I mean, it was really awesome....but hubs pulled :brat: then when we were finished he said, "soon moon, soon....but not yet." 

And now i have to explain that i used to work in workers' comp and we once had a claimant named Soon Moon and now we reference it every once in awhile :haha:

So my only hope is early ovulation or a change of mind of hubs by this weekend :dohh:

It's looking bleak over here :(


----------



## JLM73

Just took pics of my PM test...posting in cpl mins- uploading!


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> Haha viagra. Sorry ladies long a** day. Just got home. Good news is we are in contract! :)

YAY!!! Congratulations! So...have you freakin' told your hubs yet?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya dob why haven't you told him yet? And better question. How are you possibly holding it in this long?

Ya J boyfriend sounds a little crazy for changing his mind.


----------



## JLM73

:bunny::bunny::bunny:FRER in the AM!!!!:bunny::bunny::bunny:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; For 2 PINK Lines in the morning!!


----------



## gigglebox

WHERE ARE THE TESTS J? I keep reloading the page lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yay!!!


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> I was showering and having sexy time!
> 
> J, so many questions! 1, why did you divorce hubby #1? 2, wtf is with boyfriend?! Does he still want a relationship? 3, what business do you have?
> 
> I just had a thought that maybe this website has high profile members who hide behind screen names....wouldn't that be crazy?
> 
> It's you, isn't it Dobs? Your life on here is made up and you're actually Emma Watson....?
> 
> So sex was a flop tonight. I mean, it was really awesome....but hubs pulled :brat: then when we were finished he said, "soon moon, soon....but not yet."
> 
> And now i have to explain that i used to work in workers' comp and we once had a claimant named Soon Moon and now we reference it every once in awhile :haha:
> 
> So my only hope is early ovulation or a change of mind of hubs by this weekend :dohh:
> 
> It's looking bleak over here :(

Gigs- Hubby 1 and I were together 11 yrs, from early 20's to early 30's.
Both my older kids from him. 
Basically, I was a firefighter medic, he was a medic...money got tight over the years, but we worked it out. Planned to have more kids but by the time we were 10 yrs in I wanted to only work 2 days a week at ER so I could breed and show dogs fulltime. We had also just moved to a huge country home on 2 acres- that's when I wanted to farm Alpacas.
Well he hadn't decided what he wanted to be when he grew up lol.
During the last 5 yrs of the marriage, he left medic work to help run his father's VERY successful Paint biz. He hated it, but seriously making $1200 a week M-f was ALOT compared to 3-4 24 hrs shifts a week for $28k/yr and mandatory OT in storms- not to mention constant exposure to diseases and running in burning bldgs:roll:
He swore he was going to something else- so for 5 yrs I was stuck at the FD when I really wanted to be showing my dogs and farming.
My dreams got put on hold for him to go from Medic to Paint Co Co-owner to apply for AirForce then back out, Take realtor class, and refuse to take final, then sign up for Army and back out ( he was in before) then finally Sign up for Border Patrol, and after MONTHS of backgrounds on the entire family ( my mom has been a US citizen from Portugal since 1976...they couldn't find any record LMAO) after alllll that he backed out of that too:growlmad:
I was very over it since I was the only one carrying the whole fams insur all those years, and he was making me stuck.
So we built our dream home ( 3000+sf brand new for $180k) after selling the farmhouse...and sold the dreamhome to an Investor from Miami for $290k (2006 market high). Made $100k profit, and paid off all creditcars, car loans etc, and both divorced on our own with $30k ea in the bank:smug:
All my preplanning- he didn't want to keep building.
Well I am still debt free and credit card free...he remarried, she has NEVER had to work, he Joined the AirForce and is a high rank officer now, annnnnd he has alot of credit card debt and 2 car payments again :rofl:
I used to be bitter he was willing to get a divorce over letting me have my farm and dog biz, but now that he is in debt and stuck again:shrug:
Karma is a biotch, but we get along just fine still.


----------



## JLM73

Oh Gig and Soon Moon is sooo funny lol, sorry the sex ended with a pull out ( you are on the right thread tho:haha:)
Get hin :drunk: and drag his ass on the TTC bus in a few days when you have Mom watch the boy child!! Then TAKE IT from him lol...maybe try some Fifty Shades and tie him to the bed, so he can't pull out lol
Dobby...help her out!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow...after all that, i'm not even slightly surprised you didn't want to wait for boyfriend to agree to TTC. You've put your life on hold enough for others! Sheesh, how frustrating for him to not stick with anything. But with all that debt....sounds like you dodged a bullet!

But you didn't say what your business is....you said you had your own, right? That's been my dream since I was 17-18, to run my own business. Originally i wanted to have a small coffee shop attached to a dog park, so owners could run their dogs before work and get their caffeine. It was going to be called "Dog Day cafe".

Ahhhh dreams.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- jeez you went through a lot with the first hub. Plus the second and then the boyfriend! 

Gig- I love your business idea!


----------



## JLM73

Oooh Gig that is a REALLY good idea!!! You need to follow up on that biz!!
I make very hot sauces with Portuguese peppers but specialize in sweet and hot. I started out selling my own art work and Portuguese Pastries at the local Fresh and Farmers Markets on weekends.

Focusing on some things with dried fruit that can be prepackaged so I am not stuck in the kitchen 8 hrs a day and packing and labeling until 1 am ugh.

I want something I can have stocked up so I'm free from cooking and prepping most weeks.


----------



## JLM73

Gigs What's up with all the stuff in your siggy? Are those your health issues?

Here is a couple pics in diff light as I was so excited to upload...until I saw how crap those last pics look sigh...hope these are a bit better.:shrug:
Still def frer in am. The 10dpo pm tonight def are stronger than the am, but in these pics hard to tell sorry:blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yayyyyy can't wait to see the frer!

Sorry I keep short posting and running. Long A day. I did tell SO and let's just say things ended in some non bd bd haha


----------



## JLM73

Omg Dobs YAY!!!
Finish your day and give us the deets!!:friends:


----------



## DobbyForever

:) just got my bloods back at 4751. So a 33 hour doubling time when normal is 72-90+ after the 1200 mark lol


----------



## JLM73

TWINNNNNNNS
So place your order...2 boys?,,,1 of each??:rofl:
Totally twinning hehe I am highly amused, but hey what would your due date be??
I just looked mine up cuz you know we TTC folks always go overboard:blush:
If I conceived on O date 9/20 then I would be due June 12 - Gemini lol TWINS sign


----------



## claireybell

Holy f**k Dobs thats some high levelling Lol!! Muuuultiiiipppllees


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> OMG where are you allll???
> I forgot to tell what happened at walmart! So I go to get the frers, and I can't get to them because an OLD man, I mean like 90, is blocking the hpts. SO I patiently wait as he peruses the shelf...Then he TOTALLY picks up a bottle of WARMING LUBE!!!!:shock:
> I think surely he is confused and thinks it's a massage oil for his sore old bones...
> Guess who starts looking thru the CONDOMS!?:shock:
> Omg I legit reached past him and grabbed the cheapest frers and kept going
> LMAO Go Viagra!!

HAHAHAAAAA!!! But hey, hope i still get the vibe at 90 lol! Eeew warming lube gag :)


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Gigs What's up with all the stuff in your siggy? Are those your health issues?
> 
> Here is a couple pics in diff light as I was so excited to upload...until I saw how crap those last pics look sigh...hope these are a bit better.:shrug:
> Still def frer in am. The 10dpo pm tonight def are stronger than the am, but in these pics hard to tell sorry:blush:
> View attachment 900047
> 
> View attachment 900049
> 
> View attachment 900051

Yay I see them!!! can't wait to see the FRER!!!


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> Gigs What's up with all the stuff in your siggy? Are those your health issues?
> 
> Here is a couple pics in diff light as I was so excited to upload...until I saw how crap those last pics look sigh...hope these are a bit better.:shrug:
> Still def frer in am. The 10dpo pm tonight def are stronger than the am, but in these pics hard to tell sorry:blush:
> View attachment 900047
> 
> View attachment 900049
> 
> View attachment 900051
> 
> 
> Yay I see them!!! can't wait to see the FRER!!!Click to expand...

Ooh me too! Have you peed yet J.. Hurry up ha ha


----------



## claireybell

So i just went onto Fertility Friend (first time) & they have an App!! Awesome!! I can chart my temps yay, i was actually going on there to print off a chart like last time when i fell pg! Just got myself a digi thermomette hehe sad right Lol


----------



## gigglebox

JLM73 said:


> Oooh Gig that is a REALLY good idea!!! You need to follow up on that biz!!
> I make very hot sauces with Portuguese peppers but specialize in sweet and hot. I started out selling my own art work and Portuguese Pastries at the local Fresh and Farmers Markets on weekends.
> 
> Focusing on some things with dried fruit that can be prepackaged so I am not stuck in the kitchen 8 hrs a day and packing and labeling until 1 am ugh.
> 
> I want something I can have stocked up so I'm free from cooking and prepping most weeks.

Ah, you did mention the sauces but i didn't realize it was a business! How cool!

And Mrs, J, thanks for the encouragement about my idea :hugs: it'll probably never happen now since i'd need a good chunk of money to do it. Plus, i don't know sh!t about coffee :p doesn't matter though, the duck business is now my baby...even though my hub's name is on it for tax purposes. But i also want to turn part of our property into a beautiful garden that could be used for weddings, so that's another goal...a venue, or perhaps just a place to rent out for couple to take photos or whatever.



JLM73 said:


> Gigs What's up with all the stuff in your siggy? Are those your health issues?
> 
> Here is a couple pics in diff light as I was so excited to upload...until I saw how crap those last pics look sigh...hope these are a bit better.:shrug:
> Still def frer in am. The 10dpo pm tonight def are stronger than the am, but in these pics hard to tell sorry:blush:
> View attachment 900047
> 
> View attachment 900049
> 
> View attachment 900051

I'm waiting for the frer! I'm having trouble with those photos, but i know i saw lines in the others.

Sl, my signature...there's a long thread on here somewhere that i was updating as i was pregnant with Des. At our 12 week scan, the measurement on his neck was quite large (the nuchal translucency scan, or NT scan). He was diagnosed with a cystic hygroma and given basically no chance of survival from the doctor that day, who told me to call my ob/gyn to schedule a termination. There's a lot more to thise story, but in a nut shell i saw a maternal fetal medicine dr and genetics dr who said he had a 15% chance of survival. I decided to let nature take its course and if i was going to miscarry, i'd let it happen on its own. Well, all his in utero issue resolved and he's totally fine. 



claireybell said:


> So i just went onto Fertility Friend (first time) & they have an App!! Awesome!! I can chart my temps yay, i was actually going on there to print off a chart like last time when i fell pg! Just got myself a digi thermomette hehe sad right Lol

Yay! I need to do that. I'm loosely tracking things on a 2016 calendar because i printed out the wrong one lol


----------



## claireybell

Ah i never knew that about your lil Des Giggs, strong lil trooper that one! I agree, sometimes its best to let nature decide on somethings! 

Yes, the FF app is free, tricky to get hang of i thought but you update cycle details on the calender section along the bottom & then it appears on the Chart section hehe! I'l be excited to see my first temp line tomorrow morning ha ha! 

Afm not alot going dooooooown! Rileys at preschool today, im sat having a coffee whilst the builders are laying bricks in garden for our extension part of kitchen hehe its bloomin huuuge! More space for me to clean lol


----------



## claireybell

Also, ive worked out that if i fall pg this cycle, baby will be due on or just before Rileys birthday.. 9th July Not great planning... Ha ha!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Against my better judgement I tested this morning and it's a big fat BFN. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## claireybell

Is that test a sensitive one Mrs G? I picked up one once that said sensitive & early result & it was 20miu??!! Thats not sensitive! Your not out yet as af not here still X


----------



## DobbyForever

FF app is amazing. I absolutely love it. I used ovia, too. Just because they give you a fertile score. It sucks at automatically pinpointing O but they added a manual thing.

J, due 6/2. Is that still Gemini? Must be. My twin brothers are gems and they are last week of may babies.

My hcg doubling 5x and then some in a week . I should feel like death. Idk why my body is handling this so well. Shrugs.

Honestly, if it's twins one boy and one girl would make it easier. I'm having one boy at the end of this. It's non negotiable. But I hate the idea of a selective reduction because I am very spiritual, and I do believe in that twin connection.

Escrow opens today!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB it's 20 miu. I get it from the docs office... I may take them every time I go in... 

Dobby- yay congrats! Happening so fast.


----------



## gigglebox

As you know mrs, its still too early! Especially for crappy non sensitive tests.

If anyone is interested in a long dramatic read, here's Des' story: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-large-nt-12-weeks-not-good-scan-updated.html


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I hope you get your little man! I can't wait for your appointment. I have the same feeling about twins and their unique bond.

J, wheres your FRER?! I know you're on my coast! You've already peed on one, share with the class!


----------



## claireybell

Yes share the FRER please J tut tut.. 

20miu isnt a a very sensitive test .. Anythung under 10 is though, Drs office tests a rubbish, some are like 50miu? Uhh crappy! 

Ooh Ovia, im gonna search my app store now :)


----------



## JLM73

This Fing site has crashed twice while I type this grrrrrr

Oh sorry chaos here getting son off to his dad this morning, and in the madness I went on auto pee mode and totally forgot to FRER:brat:
Tried to stop peeing when I realized, which I can usually do, but since I made sure not to drink much before bed there was nothing left to squeeze in a cup:dohh:
I have to run to speak with atty about my idiot ex hub starting crap in court again, so I will hold now for a few hours, and then post frer. Sorry to those waiting, I am very much on the same cliffhanger! OMG I am on my way to take a voluntary drug screen for everything possible, as my atty just told me my ex hub is now accusing me of using drugs!!!
WTF!!!??? I have NEVER used drugs in my life, EVER, not even Weed!!
The next thing I file on him is going to be harassment and perjury charges! I am sooo sick of him pulling random crap out of his ass every few months. I am so over his bullshit!
Last hearing he said I had satanic books and child porn!
WTF!?!?!:shock: My atty asked why he never said anything about this since he says he found it in 2013- He said he called the cops and they told him to "throw it away":rofl:
Trusssst me no cop is losing their job and their pension over telling this idiot to throw out child porn!
Seriously this is the kind of crap I deal with from him.
He needs to get a frickin life already that does NOT include harassing me.
Anyhoo, this "hold " is going to be wasted on a stupid urine screen now, so will have to HOLD again after that ....frickin moron....


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, I just read through a good number of pages of your pregnancy with Des... geez, hope your next bun won't give you any scares!! 

-----
As for me: I am stressed, we still don't know if we can finish the financing on time for our new home or the seller can walk away on friday. DH was talking about asking for another extension. 
It's stressing me that I don't want to be in this province anymore and not knowing when we will be able to move now or if.

My ducks are still stressed from their move, so only 5 eggs yesterday which is better then 2 the day before! But did get 29 on moving day... Yesterday's 5 is a good sign tho that they are getting over their stress


----------



## pacificlove

JLM, sorry you have to go through this with your ex... I agree, press charges back for harassment. The judge hasn't caught on to his game yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

No!!! But you know, frers suck with fmu. I get much better results with sum or later. Even if it's only an hour and a half hold. As long as it has some color to it.


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer! I just gotta see some lines!

And not my own. Mine are boring. My opk looks just like yesterdays. I'm already over using them haha

J, your ex sounds like a douche bag. Definitely push back. You're already paying an attorney, so might as well. Maybe tack on a restraining order to so he can't contact you. 

Pl, glad those duckies are coming back with production! We bought 2 6mo laying buffs just so we could get eggs before ours started laying, it it took them 4-5 weeks to lay on our farm :dohh: 5 eggs already is great!

We only got 3 today after the 6 yesterday. I'm not that bummed though. The thing is, if it was amazing every day, i wouldn't be excited for the larger numbers.

Now. Ladies. How can i talk hubs into letting things go? Or at least one round of penis roulette?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig-

Well my hub tried to talk me into a couple years ago by saying if it happens it's meant to be. Haha. He also used the whole "your mom had problems getting pregnant and what if you do too" turns out I should have listened to him... Ugh oh well.


----------



## JLM73

Gigs I can't restr oder him since we have joint custody and visitation. The judge that was well aware of his games left family court argghhh So we are starting all over with someone who thinks he is a choir boy at this point, but I think when he threw out the kid porn she looked at him like :saywhat: lol. 
Gee, maybe it's just me...but I'm thinking you don't wait 2.5 yrs to bring up the fact that your ex has kid porn??? He's a moron.
Anyhoo- took my random screen for everything- atty made him pay LOL
Oh and since I have awesome "stop flow ability" I didn't give up all my pee hold, just the min she needed:dance:
Sooo I have had nothing more to drink in the last 4 hrs, and still have half a bladder of pee that was VERY yellow in her cup hehe.
So, I am chilling at panera with the laptop- so I can chat with you all:friends:
Continuing hold as I might as well stay on this side of town to pick up my older son from work in 2 hrs.
Oh and I bought another bottle of progest cream as I was really worried I would run out and my level would drop before I get more causing poss mc:shock:
As soon as I have a good strong bfp, I will make the soonest appt available with my ob/gyn to get a Rx for progest tabs. 
The cream is measured pump amt, but honestly I have NO idea what my baseline progest is before cream, so I just want to be on the right level, plus at $25/bottle it's not covered by my insir without a script. With a RX i pay 0.
I could just stay on cream after the RX is written, but I like a simple pill twice a day, not to mention the cream has Evening Prim Oil in it, and what I've read has mixed reviews on whether it's safe in preg:shrug:
--By the time I get home it will be about 3:30pm EST...that will be a 6 hr hold basically. Urine should be like molasses by then :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Dobs I would skip selective reduction honestly and place the other with fam if need be.
There is always a risk of losing both twins when you do one, and not to mention, without knowing gender you may lose your boy!
Sounds like you two are doing well tho. Do you only want one child or is your budget that set?
Either way if the kiddo finds out one day about reduction or say you give one to fam, they will always have deep questions for you.
Easier to at least explain keeping one in the fam.
How's your hubs feel about having 2?


----------



## gigglebox

J....that's great you didn't at least have to pay for the drug testing. I mean....wtf?! Is he at least a good father?

AND I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR TEST! I am so excited to see that liiiine!

Mrs, sorry it's taking longer than expected :hugs: but once you are holding that bundle, all this time won't even matter anymore.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Giggle...do you actually giggle alot? Picturing you with a wind up key on your back...or a pull string :haha:

NO he sux as a father. He works ALOT at least 5 10 hr shifts a week, so all his time he leaves my son with his parents! I will be bringing that up in court as well.
Anytime he is gone a total of 12 hrs he is supposed to offer ME to watch my son before a third party- and grandparents do not outrank parents here. He has never once in 3 years offered, and his commute is 2 hrs round trip.
Also they are all very over weight and refuse to do anything outside with my son, and they hate chuck E Cheese- so all he gets to do is sit in the house, or go to the play area at the mall:roll:
My son literally has to be carried out to him for pick up, he runs TO me when I pick up. I make sure we do ALOT when he's with me. Art and science projects, games, movies, go to the pool and the parks and take him to playdates with my friends kids. Also take him to petstores. He loves looking at the animals and they all hate animals gahh.
We just had a Bass Pro Shop Open here- not sure if you all are familiar, but they have TONS of taxidermy animals all over the ceiling, walls, shelves etc.
I am NOT a fan of stuffed critters, nor hunting if you aren't killing it to eat it, but I had never been in one so I didn't know before hand.
They also have a HUGE aquarium in the store with all the fish native to FL waters.
So he will ask if we can go to the "fishtank store" lol, and he likes climbing up on the boats they have there. The stuffed animals are kinda neat tho as they have everything from coyote, to armadillo, wild boar, mountain goats ( mountains in FL??) deer, skunk, possom, raccoon, gators, marlin fish, and even a Grizzly. So it is kinda cool to see those things in real life size as they are not in the zoos here.
Enough babble hehe
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## gigglebox

I'm super emotional. I think it's from watching sad and emotional tv haha...but it's set me in a mood :/ now i'm all teary eyed about family and crap lol

And yes, i'm familiar with bass pro. I like their country store :thumbup: good fudge! The fish tank is cool, too. Also not a fan of the stuffed animals :( but what can ya do. We don't have any bass pros around here, only a gander mountain. I'm not sure if it's the same...? I've also been in a cabella's in KY which was basically the same.

And yes, i giggle. It's like an involuntary filler in my conversation, especially when i'm getting to know people. I hate it!


----------



## gigglebox

Also, i'm glad your son has you to bring some joy to his life!

And i have a playdate in 40 minutes. I'd better see a frer before then!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> So i just went onto Fertility Friend (first time) & they have an App!! Awesome!! I can chart my temps yay, i was actually going on there to print off a chart like last time when i fell pg! Just got myself a digi thermomette hehe sad right Lol

I have FF too, and kindara. I haven't used them much this month but I plan on it if a bean doesn't implant this month. I just need to get in the habit of temping! 



DobbyForever said:


> FF app is amazing. I absolutely love it. I used ovia, too. Just because they give you a fertile score. It sucks at automatically pinpointing O but they added a manual thing.
> 
> J, due 6/2. Is that still Gemini? Must be. My twin brothers are gems and they are last week of may babies.
> 
> My hcg doubling 5x and then some in a week . I should feel like death. Idk why my body is handling this so well. Shrugs.
> 
> Honestly, if it's twins one boy and one girl would make it easier. I'm having one boy at the end of this. It's non negotiable. But I hate the idea of a selective reduction because I am very spiritual, and I do believe in that twin connection.
> 
> Escrow opens today!!!

Yay for escrow! We just bought a house in July. It was super stressful but the end result was us getting our first house. We love it! 

I agree twins have a connection. I would love twins. I hope you get your boy! Two boys would be fun! :winkwink:



JLM73 said:


> Thx Giggle...do you actually giggle alot? Picturing you with a wind up key on your back...or a pull string :haha:
> 
> NO he sux as a father. He works ALOT at least 5 10 hr shifts a week, so all his time he leaves my son with his parents! I will be bringing that up in court as well.
> Anytime he is gone a total of 12 hrs he is supposed to offer ME to watch my son before a third party- and grandparents do not outrank parents here. He has never once in 3 years offered, and his commute is 2 hrs round trip.
> Also they are all very over weight and refuse to do anything outside with my son, and they hate chuck E Cheese- so all he gets to do is sit in the house, or go to the play area at the mall:roll:
> My son literally has to be carried out to him for pick up, he runs TO me when I pick up. I make sure we do ALOT when he's with me. Art and science projects, games, movies, go to the pool and the parks and take him to playdates with my friends kids. Also take him to petstores. He loves looking at the animals and they all hate animals gahh.
> We just had a Bass Pro Shop Open here- not sure if you all are familiar, but they have TONS of taxidermy animals all over the ceiling, walls, shelves etc.
> I am NOT a fan of stuffed critters, nor hunting if you aren't killing it to eat it, but I had never been in one so I didn't know before hand.
> They also have a HUGE aquarium in the store with all the fish native to FL waters.
> So he will ask if we can go to the "fishtank store" lol, and he likes climbing up on the boats they have there. The stuffed animals are kinda neat tho as they have everything from coyote, to armadillo, wild boar, mountain goats ( mountains in FL??) deer, skunk, possom, raccoon, gators, marlin fish, and even a Grizzly. So it is kinda cool to see those things in real life size as they are not in the zoos here.
> Enough babble hehe
> How is everyone feeling?

Ugh that sounds awful! I'm sorry you have to deal with him. I can't believe he is being so childish!!!! How pathetic. 

I don't like taxidermy either. Nor do I like hunting for fun, for food I understand. 

I am feeling just fine. My boobs keep getting small jolts of pain every now and then but this happens everymonth so I'm not counting it as anything but pms. :cry:


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Bummer! I just gotta see some lines!
> 
> And not my own. Mine are boring. My opk looks just like yesterdays. I'm already over using them haha
> 
> J, your ex sounds like a douche bag. Definitely push back. You're already paying an attorney, so might as well. Maybe tack on a restraining order to so he can't contact you.
> 
> Pl, glad those duckies are coming back with production! We bought 2 6mo laying buffs just so we could get eggs before ours started laying, it it took them 4-5 weeks to lay on our farm :dohh: 5 eggs already is great!
> 
> We only got 3 today after the 6 yesterday. I'm not that bummed though. The thing is, if it was amazing every day, i wouldn't be excited for the larger numbers.
> 
> Now. Ladies. How can i talk hubs into letting things go? Or at least one round of penis roulette?

Start showing baby pics of your Lo. That's what got mine to start getting the feels. Lol then maybe have a breakdown or two regarding how badly you want another. :winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah, he definitely needs a punch in the feels! He was looking at photos yesterday actually haha

I'm leaving for one day tomorrow. I'm going to just try and not say anything about things and maybe see if i can get a game of penis roulette in on the weekend while Des is at my mom&dad's :haha:

He's the type to be more inclined to say "no" the harder he is pushed into something.


----------



## DobbyForever

Childcare is almost 2k a month for working parents around here. We can't have two kids. I'd honestly rather risk both and have none than have two. We don't have the means to provide for two. I also can't emotionally go through having a child and placing just one. =/

Sorry for the short reply. Speaking of shitty money issues, the loan qualifications on just changed so we no longer qualify for our loan programs and need to come up with twice as much down. Stress out. Had to give my kids choice time because I can't even teach right now.


----------



## pacificlove

My first ducks took a few weeks as well. With these guys I am trying to give them a few familiar things, same water pail, same hay (that we transported them in) for a few days, and their favourite treat: frozen peas. Seems to work so far. 

Other then that no news here...


----------



## JLM73

frer not really showing ANYTHING wth?? I ended up doing a SEVEN hour hold!:nope:
Walmart has the same faint line, just waiting for ink to finish shifting fully, as with faint lines I can't tell if darker till ALL the ink stops moving...Not amused right now. I was sure something should show even a squinter with the temp spike:growlmad:

Dobs I thought you said before you had someone that would take one if you had twins? Better to see them that way than work all this time for one to end up with nothing:( Hope you just have a crazy jelly bean in there gettin turned UP lol.

Gigs - men are stubborn that way- has to be their idea or they pull away like mules.
Maybe the day away and alone time on wknd will help get him onboard. :shhh:If he pulls out and finishes on you SCOOP it up quick LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought my mom was retiring after this year, but she is just going to go back to part time intervention. So even if we did part time babysitting, it's going to cost and arm and a leg. Especially since it's a big problem with me leaving for work as early as I do. =/


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Childcare is almost 2k a month for working parents around here. We can't have two kids. I'd honestly rather risk both and have none than have two. We don't have the means to provide for two. I also can't emotionally go through having a child and placing just one. =/
> 
> Sorry for the short reply. Speaking of shitty money issues, the loan qualifications on just changed so we no longer qualify for our loan programs and need to come up with twice as much down. Stress out. Had to give my kids choice time because I can't even teach right now.

Wow that is expensive! I think it would be a about half that where I live. I'm sorry to hear about your loan. We went through something similar I know how stressful it is. We thought for sure we had lost the house. Things will work out in the end, either way.


----------



## pacificlove

Here in Canada as a first time home buyer it's 5%. After that it's 20-25% especially if you don't want CMHC (mandatory mortgage insurance).
We thought it was bad DH couldn't get on the mortgage when we bought our first property. Turns out it was a blessing in disguise as he now qualifies as a first time home buyer for this home. But in the last 3 years, CMHC has tightened their rules so much it is nearly impossible to get them to agree to any property. 

I am feeling frustrated and impatient. I almost have myself counted out for this month due to stress and it's only CD5 ...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- stress usually just pushes ovulation to a later date. So you defiantly are not out!


----------



## JLM73

Hi my lovelies
Sorry had to go cook quesadillas from me the fam and the baby dragon...who apparently does not make hcg:haha:
Here's your pic porn from the tests earlier.
7 hr hold I am not impressed!
Frer I got nothing and walmart same faint line as last couple days.
Thinking I'll wait 2 more days to test. That is when AF would be due anyhow:shrug:
Maybe I can do a Dobby
"I'm not testing...:sulk:...oh wait OMG BFP!" lol


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Hi my lovelies
> Sorry had to go cook quesadillas from me the fam and the baby dragon...who apparently does not make hcg:haha:
> Here's your pic porn from the tests earlier.
> 7 hr hold I am not impressed!
> Frer I got nothing and walmart same faint line as last couple days.
> Thinking I'll wait 2 more days to test. That is when AF would be due anyhow:shrug:
> Maybe I can do a Dobby
> "I'm not testing...:sulk:...oh wait OMG BFP!" lol
> View attachment 900281
> 
> View attachment 900283

Wow those walmart tests keep getting darker! Could be the different photos but I can really see it now! Wonder why the frer isn't showing a line.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Breeaa I have no idea...frer hates me lol
I added some markers:


----------



## JLM73

Here's the Negs:


----------



## JLM73

Ok I'm losing it...I can actually see a faint line on the frer in my pic and neg(5-10mins), but now that it is dry the line is def gone.

:brat: DOBBBBYYY! I need to know if your super faint first frer lines faded or stayed??


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey, sorry ladies. Shit just keeps getting real over here. I feel bad that I'm not keeping up.

Thanks, after a lot of tears with the fam we worked it out. Unfortunately, it means emptying our savings for now. The thought of buying a house with nothing left in the bank scares me, but my parents say we'll get tax credits and less withheld that we can save it back in no time. Shrugs. SO has been so good all day. He was stuck at work, but he calls periodically to calm my nerves.

As for my frer, sorry my lines stayed. But I swear I looked at my 9dpo test and 10dpo fmu tests for like a day or two and thought they were bfn. Took a long time for the line to get dark enough to see without squinting, and it honestly looked grey and icky. I haven't clicked your pics yet though one sec. K. I see it in the neg for sure. Hugs. This must be so frustrating.

I fed my dragon quesadilla for lunch hehehe


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and aside from cost, you have to sign up like as soon as you are pregnant if you want to guarantee a day care spot when your baby is born. I s*** you not.


----------



## JLM73

OMG lol there is no way I would live there.
I don't like being forced to live a certain way or do certain things...that's like those private schools that you need to sign your kid up while you are preg...:huh:
Seriously?? Have they seen how many ladies are here?? You really can't guarantee anything.
Dobbs did your very early faint line fade from the frer?
I see it in my pic but now that the test is dry it's gone:(


----------



## JLM73

Oh sorry :blush:
Just saw your answer lol.
Well I saved it so I will def keep staring at it the next 2 days lol Talk about outside the 10 minute timeframe:rofl:
So glad your house stuff worked out Dobby.
House purchases are SO stressful!
Are you selling your old place or were you leasing?
Your parents seem very wise, so if they say you can do it, I think you will get your savings back:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

We rent from my parents right now, so we are first time home buyers hence the tax credits and blah blah. Idk. Trying not to stress. Nothing I can do about it now. The good faith check is already in the escrow account.

LOL right?! It took one of my "bfn" frers like over a week for the line to show up once.

Well, they basically are schooling them. Kids come into kinder these days mastering their kinder standards. So if you want your kid to survive in the silicon valley, you start them as early as possible. I remember getting s*** from some ladies on here with my last bfp who didn't understand I live in SF Bay and we have different rules. When I was 4.5 weeks, I signed up for a WAIT LIST for a 5 day a week day care. I wasn't even the first on the wait list. I'm just thankful that I won't need day care for the first 2.5 months.


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> We rent from my parents right now, so we are first time home buyers hence the tax credits and blah blah. Idk. Trying not to stress. Nothing I can do about it now. The good faith check is already in the escrow account.
> 
> LOL right?! It took one of my "bfn" frers like over a week for the line to show up once.
> 
> Well, they basically are schooling them. Kids come into kinder these days mastering their kinder standards. So if you want your kid to survive in the silicon valley, you start them as early as possible. I remember getting s*** from some ladies on here with my last bfp who didn't understand I live in SF Bay and we have different rules. When I was 4.5 weeks, I signed up for a WAIT LIST for a 5 day a week day care. I wasn't even the first on the wait list. I'm just thankful that I won't need day care for the first 2.5 months.



No wonder it's so expensive!!!! My sister lives in Novato and she is a nanny for two girls and when she first told me how much she makes a month. The cost up there is so expensive. It is beautiful though. I love it.


----------



## gigglebox

House buying SUCKS. It's nice when it's all done but the process....yuck. So glad i will (hopefully) not have to do it again for a looooong time.

But i have to say, things worked out better in the end both times we did this. We had a contract fall through the first time, and rejected offers when we lost bids...in the end we ended up with a nice house near walking trails and we made 100k off of it in 3.5 years. This time, we had a contract fall through and we ended up with a muuuuch better located house in the end with more square footage and 9 acres instead of 5.

J, that wally test looks darker to me. How confusing....that FRER is quite odd. Are you going to test again in the morning?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i'm going to have to relay that info to my brother. I want him to move back here before kids so i can dote on them  

Have you considered an au pair? Just get a male or an unattractive one. We had one that nearly destroyed my family :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I've never been to Novato but it is quite close.

Gigs, LOL but not lol at the same time. Yeah, SO gets off on power and dominance so having an au pair is no go. Even if she wasn't attractive, the temptation would be there. That's honestly kind of why we ended up DTD last night. I was whiney about how fatigued I was and threw myself in the bed. TMI, but he was looking at me and was like, "Is it wrong that I'm getting turned on by your weakened state?" And the rest was history lol. Told you Christian Grey has nothing on us. 

ANYWAY what was my point? Oh I also just don't like au pairs in general. My younger brothers had one, and every one of them blurred the lines between their job and their relationship. Plus, sharing my space with someone. Ew. Get out. There are some wives of classified staff that do lower cost babysitting for teachers in the district. But I think they still cost like $16/hr. I need 8 hours of day care if they are willing (which they usually are) to pick up and drop off at my school. So $640 or $23,680 for the school year NOT counting days I have staff meetings or Site Council. Although those i can probably convince my mom to take baby. And I would hope that my mom does go to part time and would take baby part time...

IDK that's tomorrow's problem. As soon as kinder hits, baby can go to my school and then no babysitter needed.


----------



## gigglebox

That'll be so nice to take bubs with you. I almost worked at a daycare just for that perk.......almost. Turns out i (for the most part) don't like other people's kids :haha:

Is it wrong that _i'm_ getting turned on by _your_ sexual antics? Lol--confession, i still haven't read 50 shades. I read an excerpt and couldn't get past all the grammatical errors. I keep hearing good things though so, I don't know, maybe I'll cave...or rent the red box.

And, yeah, au pairs....I can see how that'd be tempting. I guess. I don't know. My Dad slept with one...I don't remember what she looked like though. I'd ask but that's a box of worms I really don't want to open! Ever! It was over 20 years ago...all was forgiven and things are peachy keen now I guess. 

I'd also have a problem with the space invasion. I don't like people taking over "my" space and I hate seeing too much of anyone. I told hubs that that was how i knew he was "the one"--because I never got sick of seeing him. I always wanted to spend more time with him. He's literally the only person ever that I haven't ever felt like I needed a break from.

Um...

Sorry about that tangent...


----------



## gigglebox

Dob...Wait, i may have missed it but have you told hubs yet? If i remember correctly, which i probably don't, you told him but didn't give us details...?


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL Gigs, I couldn't read it either! I forced myself 50 pages deep before I gave up. I used to do a lot of online role play (Harry Potter, not ashamed to admit it), so the lack of character depth just made me want to vomit. Didn't even get to any steamy stuff.

Um no. Lol. I turned myself on writing it. Heck, I got turned on just now lol.

Awww that's cute about how you knew SO was the one. :) And good call just letting the worms rot and die.

*In before novel*
I told him yesterday after we signed for the townhouse. I asked to stop by "our" Starbucks. We used to go there all the time when we were dating and needed to have serious talks. I have this dumb thing where I have the employees write names of TV couples that have similar dysfunctional relationships lol. At first, it was passive aggressive. Then, it became this cute thing I did haha. This time I had them write Archer on his and Lana (Season 5 Finale) on mine. But I had them put Lana on one side and the Season 5 Finale on the other. We were talking about the house and what we planned to do with each room, particularly the third (spare) room. He was talking about making it into an office. I said we could do that, but we should consider other options for that room. When he asked what, I took a sip of my drink and gave him my best "Thaigerian side look" that he thinks is so adorable and put my cup down on the table with the Season Five side facing him.

So context: We when first started dating he made me binge watch these shows like Boondocks and Archer. The other day before I got my bfp, there was a season six rerun on tv and he made a comment that we are so Archer and Lana, and I said except that I'm not pregnant (since she was pregnant with his baby in that episode).

I decided to do it there because it's also where I told him about our first bfp. We went there every time a complication arose. So even though that didn't turn out the desirable way, going through that together strengthened our relationship so much. That's our spot at our Starbucks.

And... real talk... it took zero prep so LOL I was f***ing tired.


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh I love sentimental things and places!!
What was his reaction Thaigerian? lol:haha:

Oh it's like 2 am I gotta get to bed before I botch up my BBT
Ahhh priorities in the ttc world lol Night ladies!!
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwwwww dobbbbsssss! I'm sitting in suspense here! 

You two sound like an adorable couple and I'd love to party with you guys, lol

Morning J!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J go to bed!

We're not as cute as we sound. He's an a** 75% of the time. He tries a lot harder now because I almost broke up with him a few times after our loss. He wasn't there as much as he could have been, and I really resented him. Took us a few months to work through it. So probably a good thing it took 7 cycles.

He got it right away, but the Aspie in him immediately flew into are you sure? How do you know? Explain your blood tests. Is it viable. I got annoyed, so we drove home in silence and cuddled on the couch with the dogs. He eventually apologized and was sweet and went into overdrive trying to take care of me. I think he feels guilty because of last time.


----------



## DobbyForever

P.S. where are my duck eggs lol


----------



## gigglebox

Aspies! I'm 100% sure my dad is indiagnosed. He fits the bill rediculously well. They can certainly be a frustrating breed...so i feel for ya! So glad he was ultimately charming about it. Nothing more frustrating than having to scientifically explain and defend your conception! 

Here's the thing...i made an egg hunt video, but then i also recorded them out in the yard and hubs said i sounded depressed lol; so i was going to redo it today, but it's f'ing COLD out there, and still raining....and i don't do cold rain.

Got 4 regular eggs today and 1 soft shell, which is when there is no shell but the membrane was formed so it's all intact and held together, but not hard on the outside. Evidently it's not uncommon in new layers. Definitely weird though!


----------



## claireybell

Can you eat the Egg with soft shell Giggs? Or is it a no no..


----------



## gigglebox

The egg should be good to eat :)

So ladies...here are opk's from the last 3 days, bottom one being this morning. Think I'm close? I'm afraid of ov'ing too soon. I'm leaving shortly and won't be home until tomorrow...IF I can talk hubs into penis roulette, I fear it'll be too close to O...team blue if it catches :/ 

Grrrrrrrrrrrr I guess I'll just have to wait and see


----------



## DobbyForever

Learn something new every day! Hope you can do something with the softie. *trying really hard not to make two penis jokes right now... my maturity level lol*

Yeah, honestly I think most people diagnosed with Aspergers are just a*holes. Kind of like how ADD didn't exist a few decades back, but was brought in to explain the unruliness of children. Idk. As a teacher, I try to be open minded about it. But as a sociologist, I'm like... not so much. But yeah once I was done explaining the science and he was done googling the science, he was quite sweet. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Whoops, photos!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Morning ladies!
Gigs you are getting close!! No worries on team blue, just use a vinegar douche before and DON'T have an orgasm! NO NO NO!
Male sperm are very susceptible to acidity in the vag, which is why I use a baking soda douche before ( I am Team Blue). 
YOU use a vinegar douche ( doesn't burn or anything and they sell them premixed or you can just check on line for mix recipe). I did this with DD and shes a girrl!
Oh and NO orgasm! It also helps male sperm by causing our fluids to become alkaline.
Girl- you need acidic!
Ok sooo went to bed after 2 am, just got up at 1030 lol :dog: is doing a peepee dance.
I have been holding my urine all night, AND am continuing to do so, as I run to walmart for a cheapie bcuz :shock: I am ALL out, and NOT wasting my last frer!
See you in a bit!


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Learn something new every day! Hope you can do something with the softie. *trying really hard not to make two penis jokes right now... my maturity level lol*
> 
> Yeah, honestly I think most people diagnosed with Aspergers are just a*holes. Kind of like how ADD didn't exist a few decades back, but was brought in to explain the unruliness of children. Idk. As a teacher, I try to be open minded about it. But as a sociologist, I'm like... not so much. But yeah once I was done explaining the science and he was done googling the science, he was quite sweet. :)

HA HA HA!!! As soon as i read 'do something with the softie' just literally laughed out loud hahaaa


----------



## claireybell

ooh giggs tjose opks are looking positive nearly heheee hope on board the baby making wagon wooo wooo!!!


----------



## claireybell

Wish that acid/alkaline thing worked for me, i think i humped on ov day & didnt orgasm & still got a boy.. A was so happy he was healthy & i love him sooooo much but i did have a lil gender disapointment at my 20wk scan.. Lol


----------



## claireybell

J, from reading your chart are you 10-12 dpo at moment? Im rubbish ha ha! Your chart looks ace with those high temps hehe


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :hi: Morning ladies!
> Gigs you are getting close!! No worries on team blue, just use a vinegar douche before and DON'T have an orgasm! NO NO NO!
> Male sperm are very susceptible to acidity in the vag, which is why I use a baking soda douche before ( I am Team Blue).
> YOU use a vinegar douche ( doesn't burn or anything and they sell them premixed or you can just check on line for mix recipe). I did this with DD and shes a girrl!
> Oh and NO orgasm! It also helps male sperm by causing our fluids to become alkaline.
> Girl- you need acidic!
> Ok sooo went to bed after 2 am, just got up at 1030 lol :dog: is doing a peepee dance.
> I have been holding my urine all night, AND am continuing to do so, as I run to walmart for a cheapie bcuz :shock: I am ALL out, and NOT wasting my last frer!
> See you in a bit!

Wow that's intereating! I've never heard anything about that. Wish I had known. Ill be happy with either because I already have one of each, I still want another little boy though. :baby: Next time I'll be sure to O!


----------



## claireybell

Although im pushing toward team pink, id would adore another boy, they are soooo cuddly hehee


----------



## JLM73

Ok seriously JUST got home after holding urine alllll night till now (10 hr hold)- nothing diff.
Walmart has the super faint, and not enough diff for me to use the frer yet.
:witch: due tomoro but progesterone will keep her circling the block till I stop it:haha:
If there is a bean in there he damn sure better make himself known in the next few days! Once I stop progesterone gonna have a hella AF


----------



## claireybell

Hopefully you wont have a hella AF J ;) but ong a 10 hr hold eeeeeesh!!! I wouldve peed myself by now Lol!! Oooh fx'd for ya J bird!! 

To get my FF chart on here, how do i do that?? I'l do it via laptop! Just gound out my cousins wife is also ttc, have told her to get a BnB account & get with us lol


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* On FF main page click on "sharing" at the top of the page, then click "get code" then under BBcode- copy paste that into your siggy here. Voila!:winkwink:
*Gigs*:brat: We want the darn duck video you already maaaaddde !! You can't let a MAN decide you sound depressed!! What do men know about women>?? pfft POST!
*Breeaa* or all of you but knocked up Dobs:haha:
google "gender swaying" and you will get the low down on what promotes girl or boy sperm and what hinders the other . I have swayed twice 1 for boy and got him, and 1 for girl and got her.
*Gigs* especially if your BD ends up in the boy frame and you want a girl, use the vinegar douche and it will pretty much slow/kill the male sperm. 

Sperm are very diff in composition, female sperm are bigger and stronger, but swim much slower due to their size, but they do very well in acidic environment, whereas male sperm need alkaline to live.

*Claire* Even if you don't orgasm, you may have still gotten a boy because your vag ph may be naturally more alkaline:shrug:
Not everyone is ph midline. Most of us are more acidic or alk. Only way to know is to test. They sell ph strips in the pharmacy area of stores. You can read about that on google too.

I am not an easy Org gal:roll: wish I was, only gets me there with ( cover the children's ears!) oral lol. Anyhoo, since I use a donor and uh uh hun-teee it is NOT goin down like THAT! I just use a ..ahem....personal pleasure device...that may or may not need batteries...ahem :blush: ..
I do that RIGHT before I meet donor, as Org makes your fluids down there naturally alkaline, and it lasts several hours.
OK professor is going to take pics 8E ( using the nerdy face Gigs made hehe) 
CLASS DISMISSED for lunch!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa yup me too!! Frustrates SO but hey, what can ya do hey??! Id live to be one of those women who do, f**k me, maybe id be jigging more often :rofl; 

Yes we are eagerly awaiting some more pucs.. After dinner gor me, its 18:54 here! My wine bottle has just been opened ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Daamn my emoticon f**ked up LOL


----------



## JLM73

LOL I know Claire Right??? If Org was easy I would be jumping my man ( when I get one lol) daily!
The only person I was like that with was the one ex, and that is bcuz we just were super compatible in evrything we liked, and sexually 100% fire! Buut he decided to move an ex here from Cali ( across the country mind you) and let her stay in his house for 2 weeks, while she" looked for a house and job" bullshit...guess who I popped in on sleeping in his bed with no undies and wearing see thru lingerie???
Dumbass forgot he gave me a key, and that ummm I'm not naive or stupid. 
I waited until he went to work, then went in and found her there.
She knew nothing about me, and was freaked out when I walked in lol, but we had a nice long chat about him so we could both hear what he was telling us separately ...can you say Mega busted??Ummhmmm
She thought he brought her here to date again as they were exes.
Then he just happened to call:telephone: while we were chatting and I told him I was in his house having a nice talk with her. He freaked:rofl:
She asked where the bleach was and I told her while he was on the phone. He was a major male fashionista.
I hung up he called like 10 more times, screaming at me that I had to protect his money ( in the drawer), his jewelry, and his clothes:shock: pffft lol
I told him Hey you flew the bitch across the country, gave her a key, and have been F-ing her for a week ( was on a vid cam we saw) and:^o lied to me for a week, and you want me to PROTECT:gun: your stuff from her???":rofl:
She ended up destroying his stuff, stealing all his gold, and money, and he had to call the cops to get it back lol. She left in a cab.
We didn't speak for over a year. He kept begging me back but I was like[-X I have 3 major rules for the men in my life and they are NOT negotiable
1Don't lie to me
2Don't Cheat on me
3Don't direspect me.
I have never given anyone a 2nd chance except ex hubs(rule3) and he def didn't deserve it!
My motto is Exes are Exes for a Reason!:thumbup:
Funny thing is we are best friends now, and I am good friends with his wife too. For him, he says I am the one that got away.
I'm like Yup, You F-ed up lol.
I even offered him to be my donor ( no sex just put it in thwe damn cup!!) but he said he would def want to be involved if I had a boy ( he has 4 girls). So I=; scratched that off, as I am no home wrecker and def don't want to co-parent with someone I am not WITH.
ok moving on Test pics in a few!


----------



## JLM73

12dpo mehhh not impressed. :witch: due tomoro but I'm staying on progest for a few more days in case of late implant.


----------



## gigglebox

I think hubs might get suspicious if I taste/smell like vinegar haha

Not much to add to the conversation. Cm is transitional :| gaah

Waiting for that dark line J...


----------



## JLM73

LOL gigs you don't use THAT much vinegar LMAO Not like a salad!!
You do this at least an hour or couple hours before :sex:
You rinse with the douche, then rinse again with water...you won't smell like vingar trust me lol. I did it to sway for my daughter without my 1st hub knowing ( he wanted a boy and I wanted a girl) You are just stacking the deck a bit:shrug:

And I'm waiting for that dark line too lol


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Claire* On FF main page click on "sharing" at the top of the page, then click "get code" then under BBcode- copy paste that into your siggy here. Voila!:winkwink:
> *Gigs*:brat: We want the darn duck video you already maaaaddde !! You can't let a MAN decide you sound depressed!! What do men know about women>?? pfft POST!
> *Breeaa* or all of you but knocked up Dobs:haha:
> google "gender swaying" and you will get the low down on what promotes girl or boy sperm and what hinders the other . I have swayed twice 1 for boy and got him, and 1 for girl and got her.
> *Gigs* especially if your BD ends up in the boy frame and you want a girl, use the vinegar douche and it will pretty much slow/kill the male sperm.
> 
> Sperm are very diff in composition, female sperm are bigger and stronger, but swim much slower due to their size, but they do very well in acidic environment, whereas male sperm need alkaline to live.
> 
> *Claire* Even if you don't orgasm, you may have still gotten a boy because your vag ph may be naturally more alkaline:shrug:
> Not everyone is ph midline. Most of us are more acidic or alk. Only way to know is to test. They sell ph strips in the pharmacy area of stores. You can read about that on google too.
> 
> I am not an easy Org gal:roll: wish I was, only gets me there with ( cover the children's ears!) oral lol. Anyhoo, since I use a donor and uh uh hun-teee it is NOT goin down like THAT! I just use a ..ahem....personal pleasure device...that may or may not need batteries...ahem :blush: ..
> I do that RIGHT before I meet donor, as Org makes your fluids down there naturally alkaline, and it lasts several hours.
> OK professor is going to take pics 8E ( using the nerdy face Gigs made hehe)
> CLASS DISMISSED for lunch!

I'll look it up for sure and try next cycle. Although we're TEAM GREEN this time so we won't know until the bean is born anyway.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> 12dpo mehhh not impressed. :witch: due tomoro but I'm staying on progest for a few more days in case of late implant.
> 
> View attachment 900557
> 
> View attachment 900561
> 
> View attachment 900559

Mot what I was expecting to see!! little dragon needs to hurry up and make some higher hormone levels!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay so trying to catch up since I'm been swamped with work. 


J- hopefully that progesterone makes that little bean dig in deep. 
Bre- were team green too! No finding out for us. 

Gig- yes waitin for that ducky video. Lol


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> LOL gigs you don't use THAT much vinegar LMAO Not like a salad!!
> You do this at least an hour or couple hours before :sex:
> You rinse with the douche, then rinse again with water...you won't smell like vingar trust me lol. I did it to sway for my daughter without my 1st hub knowing ( he wanted a boy and I wanted a girl) You are just stacking the deck a bit:shrug:
> 
> And I'm waiting for that dark line too lol

I casually use vinegar to my Vag for a great vinegarette ha ha haa


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> LOL I know Claire Right??? If Org was easy I would be jumping my man ( when I get one lol) daily!
> The only person I was like that with was the one ex, and that is bcuz we just were super compatible in evrything we liked, and sexually 100% fire! Buut he decided to move an ex here from Cali ( across the country mind you) and let her stay in his house for 2 weeks, while she" looked for a house and job" bullshit...guess who I popped in on sleeping in his bed with no undies and wearing see thru lingerie???
> Dumbass forgot he gave me a key, and that ummm I'm not naive or stupid.
> I waited until he went to work, then went in and found her there.
> She knew nothing about me, and was freaked out when I walked in lol, but we had a nice long chat about him so we could both hear what he was telling us separately ...can you say Mega busted??Ummhmmm
> She thought he brought her here to date again as they were exes.
> Then he just happened to call:telephone: while we were chatting and I told him I was in his house having a nice talk with her. He freaked:rofl:
> She asked where the bleach was and I told her while he was on the phone. He was a major male fashionista.
> I hung up he called like 10 more times, screaming at me that I had to protect his money ( in the drawer), his jewelry, and his clothes:shock: pffft lol
> I told him Hey you flew the bitch across the country, gave her a key, and have been F-ing her for a week ( was on a vid cam we saw) and:^o lied to me for a week, and you want me to PROTECT:gun: your stuff from her???":rofl:
> She ended up destroying his stuff, stealing all his gold, and money, and he had to call the cops to get it back lol. She left in a cab.
> We didn't speak for over a year. He kept begging me back but I was like[-X I have 3 major rules for the men in my life and they are NOT negotiable
> 1Don't lie to me
> 2Don't Cheat on me
> 3Don't direspect me.
> I have never given anyone a 2nd chance except ex hubs(rule3) and he def didn't deserve it!
> My motto is Exes are Exes for a Reason!:thumbup:
> Funny thing is we are best friends now, and I am good friends with his wife too. For him, he says I am the one that got away.
> I'm like Yup, You F-ed up lol.
> I even offered him to be my donor ( no sex just put it in thwe damn cup!!) but he said he would def want to be involved if I had a boy ( he has 4 girls). So I=; scratched that off, as I am no home wrecker and def don't want to co-parent with someone I am not WITH.
> ok moving on Test pics in a few!

OMG!!! Cheating mother butt munch!!! Some men are complete stinkers!! Ive had my fair share of those, dont get me wrong, my SO isnt a bowl of roses but hes good enough for me lol! 

How old where you? Haha id of loved to if seen the other girls face!! 

Ohhh really wanna see that dark frer line... The progesterone cream wont hinder the test results will it??


----------



## JLM73

I'm 41 - be 42 in Nov. Tick Tock :shock: lol
No progesterone doesn't affect testing, and actually helps the bean have a cushy place to land, and to keep producing hcg. I even read up on high progesterone, in case I am taking too much, but it has no affect per the infertility studies, but low progest def will cause lining to be hard to implant, and also will cause the emby not to develop as fast, and possibly stop growing.
I know on the line thing. I def expected to be staring at 2 lines on a frer and smiling like a fool by now


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> I'm 41 - be 42 in Nov. Tick Tock :shock: lol
> No progesterone doesn't affect testing, and actually helps the bean have a cushy place to land, and to keep producing hcg. I even read up on high progesterone, in case I am taking too much, but it has no affect per the infertility studies, but low progest def will cause lining to be hard to implant, and also will cause the emby not to develop as fast, and possibly stop growing.
> I know on the line thing. I def expected to be staring at 2 lines on a frer and smiling like a fool by now

Ohh soz J i meant how old were you at the time if the ex? 

How long can you/should you take the progresterone for then? Or as ling as needed i guess.. 

Its probs getting all comfy & nesting in hehee!!! Ttc is soooooo stressful :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

Well now I know I sped too much time on this site. My phone is autocorrecting things to "frer"...

I was going to say...grrrrr! So frustrated for you! I'm sure you're sick of faint lines. I mean I am so...:p and f your ex! Glad you dropped him. Has he cheated on his wife? I just don't believe cheaters won't cheat again. 

J and CB, your salad references made me literally lol, now I'm imagining his penis with a salad fork strapped on it hahahahah

But ouch...


----------



## pacificlove

You girls have been busy this morning LOL

Time to catch up on some reading. 

My ducks laid no eggs yesterday, lazy free loaders. 

JLM, fx, hope it's a sticky bean, either way you'll know in a few days time.

I still have another week to go.. time to start seducing DH for sexy time. Might have to come up with a new game plan since BD every day clearly didn't work for us last month. LOL Or it could have been the stress.


----------



## claireybell

HAHAHAAAA!!! Penis entre & salad vag side :rofl: lol

I agree, once a cheater always a cheater, no matter how long it happened for!! 

F**king hate auto correct, somehow i managed to switch mine off hehee


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i swore blind i was gonna be chilled with ttc this time round but nope!! I just started temping! Lol! Fertile window starts roughly in about 7 days, hope its out month, last time i ttc & did bbt first time, fell og that cycle, fingers crossed we all grt bfp soon :)

Does everyone have birds a laying?? If we had chooks our Cats would terririse them hahaa


----------



## pacificlove

My first thought went to vinaigrette too.. vag vinaigrette...


----------



## claireybell

LHa ha ha!!! Saucy :winkwink:


----------



## pacificlove

claireybell said:


> Pacific i swore blind i was gonna be chilled with ttc this time round but nope!! I just started temping! Lol! Fertile window starts roughly in about 7 days, hope its out month, last time i ttc & did bbt first time, fell og that cycle, fingers crossed we all grt bfp soon :)
> 
> Does everyone have birds a laying?? If we had chooks our Cats would terririse them hahaa

I thought I was going to relax but am already thinking ahead.. I am still disappointed when AF shows up each month. Mind you, we haven't been at it very long at all. 

I probably wouldn't trust an adult cat with baby chicks, but adult chickens have means to protect themselves. A mother would protect her young though. I might just not get the bantams or super fluffy chickens first :winkwink: Something to keep an eye on for sure in the beginning.


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* Oh lol That happened in 2007...so I was 33 and he was 32. Yea you are supposed to take the progest until you are sure you aren't preg, as once you come off you will DEF bleed heavy in like 2-3 days. So I will likely take it thru 16dpo:shrug:
I hope you are right about a bean getting comfy. I did have a temp shift today so praying it was a late implant...straws I know lol

*Gigs*LOL but NO forking the vajay F*#k not Fork!!
Yea he ruined a good thing, but we are still friends. He and the wife are TOTAL opposites, but she puts up with him taking off days at a time to go fish off shore and overnight pffft...I can neither confirm nor deny but ...there is a possibility such said person has or has not approached me for such a thing...which I decline to comment upon...:blush:
Perhaps before the marriage, but not while I was with ANYone. I don't cheat, ever, so he only pesters me when I am not with someone. He says I go Ghost mode when dating lol.
I will just say this...She was someone he messed with while we were together as well (co workers) and he never wanted to marry. They have an agreement that he gets to do his thing and have his "freetime" (WTF right??)
Anyhoo, she gained a bunch of weight after the back to back babies, and he's not attracted and she is not interested anymore...and spends some nights "at her moms" during the week in another city:saywhat:
They have a VERY weird marriage. I never approach him, he is the one bugging me.
I am actually friends with her- I can't imagine she doesn't know something. He and I talk literally a couple hours a day with her right there.
I have been at their home for our kids to play, and he will be like "Come to the bedroom so I can show you something":shock: and I'm like hellll naw that is awkward as hell to go to a married man's bedroom and leave his wife sitting in the fam room.
So I am always like "I'm talking to your WIFE, you come out here!"
And she is all "Oh no girl, Go ahead, you two catch up.."
WTF??? 
She moved in his home when they married, and he told me one day after having sex ( pre-kids) she asked him is it weird to kiss me knowing I have sucked other guys ------Insert missing words here lol. So he told me he said "Is it weird knowing (insert my name) made a wet spot before right where you are laying?"
OMG WTF They have a verrry odd relationship.
He told me he regrets getting married but he loves his girls he won't go anywhere.
Wow that was alot lol


----------



## gigglebox

That IS bizarre...however if it's an open relationship and thy both consent, I see no harm. I personally would never be able to do it...and I'd be too jealous if hubs did. We talked about me with ladies, but I doubt it'll ever happen (hubs is my first "real" boyfriend, I only dated ladies before him).


----------



## pacificlove

Well to each their own thing.. not something I could do.
Can you imagine the jealousy polygamists (multiple wives) go through sharing 1 husband. I told my hubby right form the beginning no cheating or we are done. You don't get a second chance. Same applies to me I think, and my relationship with him isn't something I'd want to risk.
Don't think I could share my husband either, hats off to those that can!


----------



## JLM73

Yea I couldn't share- I was an only child, and never learned to share LOL
Ok ladies need some eyes...are these faints the SAME, getting LIGHTER?? Darker??
I have stared at them so long I literally can not find the lines without leaving the room for a while- no bueno!
I feel like 10 dpo am is the darkest, but that means they are lighter now at 12 dpo!?
sigh- I need eyeballs:hissy: Let me know waht ya think...I have to play cabbie and go get my oldest son...


----------



## mrs.green2015

That is the craiest story I've ever heard, from him cheating to their current marriage. Oh jeez. But as long as that's what they both want. Lol however, I do not believe once a cheater always a cheater and I think it's different for every person. I think it's really easy for someone to say "if they cheat they're out" but until you're in that position you'll never know what you'll do. But your cheating story was super hard core with him moving her out here and living together. That's a little more extreme than the average one night stand. Haha. 

As for the test the 10dpo is standing out to me a lot and idk why. Fx for you though!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Mrs G ...10 dpo is to me too!!!:shrug:

Yea, I gave him the benefit of the doubt on his other questionable co-worker relations earlier that year, so when I busted her in his bed, it was All over but his whining lol.
I think in his case, he would have cheated again. 
He admits I was his perfect match, but he is one of those guys that loves attention from ladies and flirts ALOT. Like he needs some reassurance he's still "got it"
He also is always afraid to miss something even if what he has is good.
I don't see him and the wifey staying together long term, as he still thinks very much like a single guy, but she puts up with it:shrug:
They are butting heads over how to raise the kids right now, and I think that will eventually break them- he considers her older girls "her kids" and the younger 2 "his kids"...I was just telling him they have to be on the same team with kids, you can't give the older 2 free reign, and restrict the heck out of the younger 2- those kids will resent that later .

WHERE ARE OUR LADIES?! SLACKERSSSS!:brat:
Rollcall!!
*Gigs! Dobby! Pacific! Breeaa! Claire!!* where are you all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry. Been dealing with pet surrenders and escrow complications and kids who just do what they want all day. Exhausted. Falling asleep will hopefully catch up tomorrow <3


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh mama D :sleep: Sweet dreams!

*Gigs*So I'm curious now! What made you switch teams? Or were you always between teams? I would think it is VERY diff being with another woman than with a man...if you dated fems...I see some transgender women...not sure that is the right phrasing ( women that live as men??) on youtube vids that are going thru ALOT with taking T and all, but OMG the amzing changes! Some of them have blossomed into some REALLY muscular men who are cute as hell! Like I would never have known!
So is there a reason you went for your SO or is it just the compatibility thing?


----------



## gigglebox

Hi! I am at my parent's place currently. Went out with some local friends for dinner, hence my silence.

Mrs, not to pry, but those sound like words spoken from someone with experience! Did you cheat? Or did you give someone a second chance after cheating on you? Maybe i'm way off base, but my spidey senses are tingling :haha:

J...I don't know, I think it may be a personality thing more than anything. I had sex wayyyy to young so maybe that deterred me from men? Don't know....'cause i also fooled around with a friend of mine wayyyy too young so i don't know. I guess on a pure sexual level, i'm more attracted to women, but i've never experienced seeing a man or woman and just being instantly turned on. I can certainly find them attractive, but the sexual attraction doesn't hit until I actually talk to people and feel out their personality. I think i just coincidentally was connecting with females on an emotional level, and the sex just followed. Hubs and i knew each other for awhile, and a friend of mine was desperately trying to hook us up, but it wasn't until we found out we had a common interest (he was just starting to get into Nine Inch Nails, and it was my favorite band) that I started becoming attracted to him, and eventually asked him on a date. Our conversation just rolled and that's when he became bangable :haha: 

That said, I've been to strip clubs and the dancing is a turn on, and porn, etc....so i don't know what that means as far as my sexuality goes. I think there's actually a label for people like me who are attracted to personalities versus looks/gender, but I just identify as bisexual since i don't have a preference as such.

Does that sum it up well enough? Lol. I'm an open book so ask away!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh! The tests! Definitely the 10dpo ones are the darkest to me. I'm not sure what it means :-k


----------



## Breeaa

I thought I was going to relax but am already thinking ahead.. I am still disappointed when AF shows up each month. Mind you, we haven't been at it very long at all. 

I probably wouldn't trust an adult cat with baby chicks, but adult chickens have means to protect themselves. A mother would protect her young though. I might just not get the bantams or super fluffy chickens first :winkwink: Something to keep an eye on for sure in the beginning.[/QUOTE]

We haven't been at it long either but the disappointment and sadness are definitely still there. I'm dreading testing this month. Whoops! Somehow unquoted this. Sorry!!



gigglebox said:


> That IS bizarre...however if it's an open relationship and thy both consent, I see no harm. I personally would never be able to do it...and I'd be too jealous if hubs did. We talked about me with ladies, but I doubt it'll ever happen (hubs is my first "real" boyfriend, I only dated ladies before him).

I couldn't do it either. I'm a jealous one. Hubs is pretty cute and women, married women, flirt with him at work or in public all of the time. Thank goodness I'm not there at work. He is so clueless to it too. 



JLM73 said:


> Yea I couldn't share- I was an only child, and never learned to share LOL
> Ok ladies need some eyes...are these faints the SAME, getting LIGHTER?? Darker??
> I have stared at them so long I literally can not find the lines without leaving the room for a while- no bueno!
> I feel like 10 dpo am is the darkest, but that means they are lighter now at 12 dpo!?
> sigh- I need eyeballs:hissy: Let me know waht ya think...I have to play cabbie and go get my oldest son...
> View attachment 900651
> 
> View attachment 900653
> 
> View attachment 900655
> 
> View attachment 900657

I have no idea what's going on with these lines! I'm curious on tomorrow's. Wow, your ex! You are a better woman that I. I probably would've smacked her a few times. Kicked him a few times, and then taken the money and stuff for myself. Lol 



JLM73 said:


> Thx Mrs G ...10 dpo is to me too!!!:shrug:
> 
> Yea, I gave him the benefit of the doubt on his other questionable co-worker relations earlier that year, so when I busted her in his bed, it was All over but his whining lol.
> I think in his case, he would have cheated again.
> He admits I was his perfect match, but he is one of those guys that loves attention from ladies and flirts ALOT. Like he needs some reassurance he's still "got it"
> He also is always afraid to miss something even if what he has is good.
> I don't see him and the wifey staying together long term, as he still thinks very much like a single guy, but she puts up with it:shrug:
> They are butting heads over how to raise the kids right now, and I think that will eventually break them- he considers her older girls "her kids" and the younger 2 "his kids"...I was just telling him they have to be on the same team with kids, you can't give the older 2 free reign, and restrict the heck out of the younger 2- those kids will resent that later .
> 
> WHERE ARE OUR LADIES?! SLACKERSSSS!:brat:
> Rollcall!!
> *Gigs! Dobby! Pacific! Breeaa! Claire!!* where are you all!

Here. Finally caught up and replied to a few. I missed a few I wanted to reply to though. After my shower I'll finish. Long day, thankfully it's almost over and one dpo down!!! Woot woot. Hoping I get some kind of implantation spotting as an early sign in the next few days. I'm going crazy waiting.


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Hi! I am at my parent's place currently. Went out with some local friends for dinner, hence my silence.
> 
> Mrs, not to pry, but those sound like words spoken from someone with experience! Did you cheat? Or did you give someone a second chance after cheating on you? Maybe i'm way off base, but my spidey senses are tingling :haha:
> 
> J...I don't know, I think it may be a personality thing more than anything. I had sex wayyyy to young so maybe that deterred me from men? Don't know....'cause i also fooled around with a friend of mine wayyyy too young so i don't know. I guess on a pure sexual level, i'm more attracted to women, but i've never experienced seeing a man or woman and just being instantly turned on. I can certainly find them attractive, but the sexual attraction doesn't hit until I actually talk to people and feel out their personality. I think i just coincidentally was connecting with females on an emotional level, and the sex just followed. Hubs and i knew each other for awhile, and a friend of mine was desperately trying to hook us up, but it wasn't until we found out we had a common interest (he was just starting to get into Nine Inch Nails, and it was my favorite band) that I started becoming attracted to him, and eventually asked him on a date. Our conversation just rolled and that's when he became bangable :haha:
> 
> That said, I've been to strip clubs and the dancing is a turn on, and porn, etc....so i don't know what that means as far as my sexuality goes. I think there's actually a label for people like me who are attracted to personalities versus looks/gender, but I just identify as bisexual since i don't have a preference as such.
> 
> Does that sum it up well enough? Lol. I'm an open book so ask away!

I had a short period in high school where I had some girl crushes. Butterflies and giggles but it was never anything but that. I can't imagine doing it with a woman now though. So funny how he became bangable!! Totally understand, it's sort of like the guy (or girl) you're unattractive to but as you become better friends and get to know each other it changes. Lol I used to love nine inch nails.


----------



## gigglebox

^^^yes, exactly! Hubs and i were both totally NOT attracted to each other until we dated a bit first, haha.

Being with women is definitely different. Sex is definitely more sensual. I'd never be able to make a relationship work long term though. I've realized over the years that women are f'ing crazy :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*Cool, so you are Pansexual...attracted to a person for who they are not a specific gender...
I think alot in life just depends on what you are exposed to. 
I am odd in the way that I find 2 very masculine men kissing passionately very sex-uh! lol Don't want to really do a 3 some or anything but shows like Queer as Folk and Spartacus have some smokin arse scenes between men. No idea why I find it interesting. I think due to the contrast of masculinity and the taboo thing:shrug:
I'm not interested in gay male porn tho...have seen all kinds, I'm just not a huge porn fan. The scenes and nudity are good for getting juices flowing but I can NOT due cheesy plots or girls being over the top with the dirty talk and screaming:roll: Turn off to me lol.
I have never been with a woman or anything, and after working the ER an L&D have NO desire for my mouth anywhere down yonder lol.
I only ever found one girl VERY interesting and she was on MTV-Real World yearrrs ago. She basically would be called Transgender today, as she totally looked like a super cute dude. Again I think it's the contrast thing.

I am very open minded sexually...just don't play the cheating thing. A threesome fantasy may sound good, but once that door is opened...well you can't unring a bell if you decide you don't like it- the image is in your head forever, and if your partner DID like it...trouble lol.

I always wanted to open a sex type club for couples. Like with naked silhouette dancers and porn rooms and male and female strippers on stage dancing WITH each other hehe
No sex in the champagne room! Just the atmosphere of it.
Turn the couples on and I guess have a hotel connected lol ---> go :sex: over therrre not in my club!!!
Wow...so off topic :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I forgot I like NIN:haha:
All that sex talk immed brought back memories F#$* you like an animal
rawr baby lol


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Hahaaa yup me too!! Frustrates SO but hey, what can ya do hey??! Id live to be one of those women who do, f**k me, maybe id be jigging more often :rofl;
> 
> Yes we are eagerly awaiting some more pucs.. After dinner gor me, its 18:54 here! My wine bottle has just been opened ha ha

I so badly wanted to buy a bottle of wine at the grocery store earlier. I figured I better buy it after the :witch: shows, but just in case she doesn't.


----------



## JLM73

Yea...not that a glass or two would hurt the bean this early... it does thin the blood ...maybe help implant hehe
Many a wasted college partyer has been surprised by a bfp at 5 wks preg lol, so I would say if it was guaranteed to botch up ttc, we all would drink over taking pills and Iuds and shots!:drunk::haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Man it's hard to keep up anymore! Lol and yes gig I have experience. My husband (at the time boyfriend) cheated once. And I always say "never judge someone by saying you think they should do something else" because I was always the one that said "he anyone ever cheated I'd be gone screw him!" But when it happens it's way different. It took a couple years but I can honesty say I fully trust him. Of course it'll always be a little different, like neither of us have passwords on our phone and always allow access to each other's. But it's amazing. 

I should also mention about a year after this happened I started to crush on a coworker and to make sure nothing happened and be honest I told my husband, again at that time boyfriend. And I think it's really about honesty. We've grown so much and have never been closer, but it took lots of work.


----------



## claireybell

Hey!!! J, says your online.. Are you up early doors still ha ha BnB addicted lol! Its 0800 here! 

Havent read all to catch up but i took my temp again this morning & excited to see a couple of lines on my Chart haha!! Have you done that Frer yet?? 

Yes the 10dpo & i can see faints on the last 12dpo aswell.. 

Giggs - were you with a woman then?? Just caught a last comment on J's thread lol!!


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Hahaaa yup me too!! Frustrates SO but hey, what can ya do hey??! Id live to be one of those women who do, f**k me, maybe id be jigging more often :rofl;
> 
> Yes we are eagerly awaiting some more pucs.. After dinner gor me, its 18:54 here! My wine bottle has just been opened ha ha
> 
> I so badly wanted to buy a bottle of wine at the grocery store earlier. I figured I better buy it after the :witch: shows, but just in case she doesn't.Click to expand...

Hehe! Hope it stays away for you Breeea :) when are you due af? 

Im trying to be relaxed abit more.. Pahaa!! Just finishing my Period so wine it was, although i think until i see a positive test il carry on as normal but i dont drink lots in the week anyway, maybe an odd glass here & there especially at the weekend..


----------



## DobbyForever

Darn I am missing out on some interesting conversation!

To throw my hat in the mix, I am bi but I don't date women. I always knew motherhood was important to me, and I am too selfish to use a surrogate, let my wife carry, adopt, or use donor sperm. Having a kid that was part me and part my partner growing in my womb is a deal-breaker. And I can't do short term dating, so it wouldn't be fair to string a girl along if I knew I would never marry her. I am also possessive after being cheated on by most of my exes, so sister wives or poly does not work for me.

Any update on the testing J?

As for drinking, my gyn says drinking is fine until you have a positive hpt. Once that connection is made them you have to stop. But obviously not going out getting s*faced. Although I have been s*faced during every one of my tww periods since I wasn't trying and didn't know. Can't say if it had an effect but gyn said not to worry about it that early.


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Breeaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Hahaaa yup me too!! Frustrates SO but hey, what can ya do hey??! Id live to be one of those women who do, f**k me, maybe id be jigging more often :rofl;
> 
> Yes we are eagerly awaiting some more pucs.. After dinner gor me, its 18:54 here! My wine bottle has just been opened ha ha
> 
> I so badly wanted to buy a bottle of wine at the grocery store earlier. I figured I better buy it after the :witch: shows, but just in case she doesn't.Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe! Hope it stays away for you Breeea :) when are you due af?
> 
> Im trying to be relaxed abit more.. Pahaa!! Just finishing my Period so wine it was, although i think until i see a positive test il carry on as normal but i dont drink lots in the week anyway, maybe an odd glass here & there especially at the weekend..Click to expand...

I rarely drink, maybe once a month. When I do drink wine it's the whole bottle while in my bubbly bath, after kids go to bed. I figure I can wait, I am also trying to lose some lbs so that's another reason I'm avoiding it. Good for me for saying no, it was hard. :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Lots to comment on!

J, i tooootally get the taboo thing. That's another one of my turn ons...not weird taboos themselves, but people being into taboos. Them being turned on by it turns me on....but only in the abstract. If it was hubs who suddenly wanted me to dress in a horse costume....i don't know how i'd do about that haha. I feel like i's try for his sake but it would be weird lol

Cb, yes, been with women. My ex before hubs was a lady...we lived in a townhouse rogether and it was chaos. We had a very dysfunctional relationship. Dobs, I feel you on the pregnancy thing. Ex and. Used to get in fights over who carried first. I was so broody at times I considered cheating and getting "accidentally" pregnant just to beat her to it. Yeah...I know. Like i said, dysfunctional. I wanted to cheat on her once, but it was more because i was mad at her, less because i was actually interested in someone else. That's a long story in itself....in the end, i was crying on my couch after my mother called to tell me my uncle was dying from cancer, and my ex chose this moment to confess to me she had done cocaine. I was done. 

Can't recall what else i wanted to say. But back to ttc stuff...visiting "home" always makes me want to increase my own family size. I was reminiscing about halloween with my brothers growing up, and how fun it was to have siblings during that event (we were able to trade candy since our tatses were all different). Just made me, again, realize that's what I want for Des.


----------



## Breeaa

I'm awake at 6:30 on a Saturday morning thanks to a strange dream I had. A long lost brother appeared at the front door and I was so happy. I was balling like a baby. Then he brought home 3 stray kittens and they kept escaping the house. I actually might have a brother out there but he's just a teenager right now and I can't find the mom. 

Ok so the part that woke me up, our entire family was at the beach and a tidal wave hit. Somehow most of the family was ok but my long lost brother was missing and my 4 yr old son. That's when it got scary and heartbreaking. I was looking out towards to ocean and my mother in law said he was with my brother and they were both wearing life jackets. We walked up a little hill to get a better view and I could see people out, about a mile away. Needless to say I was panicking and hysterical. Thankfully I woke up but it's been 45 mins and I can't fall back asleep. I feel like I should go lay with my 4 yr old and cuddle him. :cry:


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Lots to comment on!
> 
> J, i tooootally get the taboo thing. That's another one of my turn ons...not weird taboos themselves, but people being into taboos. Them being turned on by it turns me on....but only in the abstract. If it was hubs who suddenly wanted me to dress in a horse costume....i don't know how i'd do about that haha. I feel like i's try for his sake but it would be weird lol
> 
> Cb, yes, been with women. My ex before hubs was a lady...we lived in a townhouse rogether and it was chaos. We had a very dysfunctional relationship. Dobs, I feel you on the pregnancy thing. Ex and. Used to get in fights over who carried first. I was so broody at times I considered cheating and getting "accidentally" pregnant just to beat her to it. Yeah...I know. Like i said, dysfunctional. I wanted to cheat on her once, but it was more because i was mad at her, less because i was actually interested in someone else. That's a long story in itself....in the end, i was crying on my couch after my mother called to tell me my uncle was dying from cancer, and my ex chose this moment to confess to me she had done cocaine. I was done.
> 
> Can't recall what else i wanted to say. But back to ttc stuff...visiting "home" always makes me want to increase my own family size. I was reminiscing about halloween with my brothers growing up, and how fun it was to have siblings during that event (we were able to trade candy since our tatses were all different). Just made me, again, realize that's what I want for Des.

Horse costume. Rofl! What a bad time to admit to something like that. :(


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah....she had this thing where she always had to be the center of attention, even in moments like that. She sucked haha, we moved in together way too fast. My bad.

Sorry about the dream :hugs: i've had nightmares like that too, losing family to tsunamis or drowning in lakes. I always wake up extremely shaken.


----------



## pacificlove

Morning all, so who's testing for what today?

DH and I have passwords on all our devices, especially cell phones just to be protected from nosey co-workers or bosses. (yes, mine has taken my phone a few times) We do know each others passwords. 

Stuck at work again today and already thinking of making myself a nice Caesar tonight. CD7, so no worries.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL, ew! Wtf coworker does that?! I hate when they ask to see pictures and creep over your shoulder. Like back up, SO and have a very active sex life that you don't need to be part of or I have hundreds of hpt pictures.

Gigs, lmfao horse?! It's ok. I have had plenty of dysfunctional relationships. They happen. Glad you aren't still in one.

Brea, well I hope you find him one day and can have a relationship.

My neighbor woke me up with his music at 7:30. Normally, I let their shit go but today is not that day. They usually tip toe around me because I am the landlord's daughter. They know I am moving and my parents are renovating my half and renting it to tech people for twice as much as I pay. Now is not to time to act like assholes when I'm the only one advocating for my parents not to kick them out.


----------



## JLM73

{yawn} went to bed after 230AM...life of a Rockstar lol...ok insomniac...
Anyway, not seeing anything different on the damn First Signal, but* Dobby*! Question!
How far before your bfp did you get your salad dressing cm?( Gig- step awaaaay with the fork!)
Seriously tho, you have seen that chunky white cm I have in the pic, but today is the first time there was ALOT of watery cm WITH lots of big chunks of cm in it!
The chunks I have been having daily, but NOT the watery part! It literally ran down my palm a bit...
Was it close to bfp or the whole 2ww?

Oh and all you* DUCKY* ladies. I had a dream I had a farm finally, and I was running ALLL over collecting duck eggs of all sizes lol. I was so happy, but everytime I tried to pick them up the shells started cracking! I was literally lining them up to take a pic to post for you all when I woke upLOL


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! I love that we have infultrated your subconcious. muaahahahhahahahah

Dobs, the embarassing part is i did that one twice. 8 months first go, then we didn't talk for almost two years, got back together and i moved in because i "thoguht she had changed"....nope.


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL idk why J but the duck dream got the duck tails (tales?) theme song stuck in my head

Gigs, if you were in Cali I would totally say let's grab a drink (I'll dd) and we can swap stories.

J, I have to see. I don't remember. It was 8dpo and I took a test that day that came back negative. I didn't mark what kind of test. I can see if I have a pic of it somewhere. Edit: Nope, don't have it in my phone. My temp also dipped that day .3 degrees


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> {yawn} went to bed after 230AM...life of a Rockstar lol...ok insomniac...
> Anyway, not seeing anything different on the damn First Signal, but* Dobby*! Question!
> How far before your bfp did you get your salad dressing cm?( Gig- step awaaaay with the fork!)
> Seriously tho, you have seen that chunky white cm I have in the pic, but today is the first time there was ALOT of watery cm WITH lots of big chunks of cm in it!
> The chunks I have been having daily, but NOT the watery part! It literally ran down my palm a bit...
> Was it close to bfp or the whole 2ww?
> 
> Oh and all you* DUCKY* ladies. I had a dream I had a farm finally, and I was running ALLL over collecting duck eggs of all sizes lol. I was so happy, but everytime I tried to pick them up the shells started cracking! I was literally lining them up to take a pic to post for you all when I woke upLOL

POAS and POST THEMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## JLM73

YAY Shae is here :bunny:
I just took my super concentrated fmu tests ....note the S on the end??
I think I wasted the frer. Either I got nuthin or I have the world's slowest bean growth.
Very weird tho because my walmart cheapie line is a teensy smidgeon darker so WTF???

Omg you guys, on the dating women thing- I can't...Totally can't....I am a very dominant personality, and I am moody enough lol.


----------



## pacificlove

JLM, that is too funny about your dream. Next time try feeding them crushed oyster shells so their egg shells become thicker....:haha:

Dobby: I occasionally forget my phone on my desk when I walk away, since I do occasionally use it for work I get away with having it out in the open. I recently figured too many people had looked over my shoulder while unlocking my phone, so changed the swipe motion on. Really annoying that I had to do that because of work...:wacko:

I can't do the dating women thing either, maybe it's the area we are in, but the ones I work with here are terrible. Turned me off women permanently....

About ttc: CD7, and I am out of patience already...


----------



## JLM73

Ok making the negs of the best frer and firstsig pics-omg totally spent the hour sorting and deleting over 50 pics:blush:
back in about 10 mins with finished pics. I *think* I may finally have a squinter on the frer??!!


----------



## JLM73

OMG dying over here...I have been having major nasal issues. My nose is running like a faucet! Literally went thru a whole roll of TP blowing my nose every few mins!
I gave up and finally took a benadryl- been avoiding my allergy meds to not dry up cm, but since it is watery I think I'll be ok lol.
I doubt this squinter will survive the upload but here they are:
*First Signal*


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> OMG dying over here...I have been having major nasal issues. My nose is running like a faucet! Literally went thru a whole roll of TP blowing my nose every few mins!
> I gave up and finally took a benadryl- been avoiding my allergy meds to not dry up cm, but since it is watery I think I'll be ok lol.
> I doubt this squinter will survive the upload but here they are:
> *First Signal*
> View attachment 900865
> 
> View attachment 900867
> 
> View attachment 900869
> 
> View attachment 900871

I can just barely see it on the third pic. Waiting for frer!!

I can also see it on the negative.


----------



## JLM73

*FRER6ds ( yea right lol)*


----------



## JLM73

WTH one frer flipped- it is truly a super squinter on the frer, but very very faintly pink.
I'm outta frer, so the wally's better get darker the next few days!
I am going to flip that frer pic and add markers...back in a few


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *FRER6ds ( yea right lol)*
> View attachment 900873
> 
> View attachment 900875
> 
> View attachment 900877
> 
> View attachment 900879

I see it best on the first frer!


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies ok marker on the frer now:


----------



## shaescott

I see it on the 3rd and 4th wally's and a few of the frers (but more on the wally's). I see it pretty well on the FRER-13dpo3Neg.jpg one.


----------



## JLM73

Mixing myself up on pics lol ok These are the First Signal markers


----------



## JLM73

Thx...I def have a squinter on the frer...hopefully hcg goes up and up cuz I don't wanna stop progest at the wrong time! eek


----------



## pacificlove

There is a faint line on pic 3 and 4 on the first set of pictures you posted... 

They are squinters, but they are there!


----------



## JLM73

Thx...I def have to play the waiting game to assure things progress, otherwise will be loss 3 in 3 months :(
Off to shop with mom...shoot me now lol


----------



## claireybell

I can see the line on the first FRER .. Hurry up lil bean & start sending out lots more HCG )))

I agree with J, i dont think i could go down the girl relationship part, im a moody bitch aswell sometimes & that dbl'd just equals booooom Lol! 

I think if we all lived local we'd all have a right hoot having drinks, chatting s**t & talking the best way to baby dance & how to make a fab vineragette for ya vag :rofl: hahaaa


----------



## pacificlove

Spot on Claire! 

JLM, good luck with your mom!


----------



## DobbyForever

claireybell said:


> I can see the line on the first FRER .. Hurry up lil bean & start sending out lots more HCG )))
> 
> I agree with J, i dont think i could go down the girl relationship part, im a moody bitch aswell sometimes & that dbl'd just equals booooom Lol!
> 
> I think if we all lived local we'd all have a right hoot having drinks, chatting s**t & talking the best way to baby dance & how to make a fab vineragette for ya vag :rofl: hahaaa

Lol second all of this


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh my Sat eve is boring AS! SO is snoring on sofa, im watching Practical Magic on tele.. Which it was my tww, i pee on a stick Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I love practical magic!!!


----------



## claireybell

Oh me too! Love anything to do with witch craft! All very mystical & interesting


----------



## pacificlove

I am still stuck at work, been a very boring and uneventful day. I have run out of things to do 7 hours ago... (I work 10 1/2 hours plus lunch)


----------



## JLM73

Ack Pacific Hurry home lol

I'm finallly done with my mom and shopping. I dread every Sat morning. All she does is bitch about how much stuff WE are costing her every week, then she goes shopping EVERY single day until next Sat, and bitches again about how much WE are costing her:huh:
I mean I have been married with 2 kids in the house...$140/wk for EVERYTHING without coupons is much less than I used to spend...She spazzes about everything!

Would love to hang out as a group- def would be hilarious and some raunchy bits hehe


----------



## pacificlove

20 minutes left.....


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> LOL idk why J but the duck dream got the duck tails (tales?) theme song stuck in my head
> 
> Gigs, if you were in Cali I would totally say let's grab a drink (I'll dd) and we can swap stories.

I'll be in sacremento in 3 weeks. Sadly my entire schedule is made up for me. So close, yet so far away....


JLM73 said:


> Ack Pacific Hurry home lol
> 
> I'm finallly done with my mom and shopping. I dread every Sat morning. All she does is bitch about how much stuff WE are costing her every week, then she goes shopping EVERY single day until next Sat, and bitches again about how much WE are costing her:huh:
> I mean I have been married with 2 kids in the house...$140/wk for EVERYTHING without coupons is much less than I used to spend...She spazzes about everything!
> 
> Would love to hang out as a group- def would be hilarious and some raunchy bits hehe




pacificlove said:


> 20 minutes left.....

I love rauncy anything goes discussions! That would certainly make for a good time :winkwink:

Also, does your mom live with you or do you live with her? 
-
Afm...
Des is at my parents' place. He had a fever today :( i feel really bad and it makes me very sad that i'm not there to comfort him. Hoping he sleeps well tonight and is better tomorrow. If not, he's coming home early. 

Hubs is playing MGS while I wait patiently in the wings :haha: he's a bit intoxicated and seemingly in a good mood....we'll see what happens....but man, i feel guilty! Like i'm taking advantage! I guess i am :dohh: but i knkw hubs, if he's adamant about something he won't sway on it even if he's drunk.

I'll let y'all know...


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs!!! RAVAGE HIMMMMM!!!*:trouble: <--- if ya have to hehe
oh wait no no more ::drunk:


----------



## JLM73

Ok I'm bored...still staring at my collage...STARE with me :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

omg like 3 edits cuz I am losing it lol


----------



## shaescott

I think I see something on the bottom test in both pics


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs!!! Ravage him! I'm having a Sculpin and Pre workout baby. We are just opportunity seekers haha


----------



## DobbyForever

J poanews instead haha


----------



## JLM73

OMG totally forgot my labels....omg my brain is fried sigh...brb


----------



## JLM73

Lol Dob...no more frers and only 2 more wallys' for next 2 ams:shrug:
Here are full labels...


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Lol Dob...no more frers and only 2 more wallys' for next 2 ams:shrug:
> Here are full labels...
> View attachment 900993
> 
> View attachment 900995

Definitely getting darker slowly!


----------



## JLM73

That's what I'm thinking Breeaa...I actually couldn't tell the 11dpo really showed anything till I lined them up...You would think after a year of this ttc I would have figured out to take the frers OUT of the cases and line em up sigh.
Actually I don't think I have ever used more than 2 frers before.
This draggin out linbo is def gonna require another pkg- my poor budget


----------



## shaescott

I definitely see it!!!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Shae I am totally calling you out as the woman with the MOST POAS resistance EVER!!
What are you like 20 dpo now??? and haven't tested???:shock:
We are all addicts Shae- someone send her some Stix!!:haha:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> That's what I'm thinking Breeaa...I actually couldn't tell the 11dpo really showed anything till I lined them up...You would think after a year of this ttc I would have figured out to take the frers OUT of the cases and line em up sigh.
> Actually I don't think I have ever used more than 2 frers before.
> This draggin out linbo is def gonna require another pkg- my poor budget

Id just keep with the cheapies for a few more days and when they start getting darker then buy a frer! Easier said than done though, I know. Lol when is AF due? Do you have any symptoms at all? 

Today I basically rebuilt a section of our wood fence to pass time. I am going insane waiting. TWWs are the absolute worst but I'm getting stuff done that I probably shouldn't while pregnant. I just redid our kitchen and the staining fumes are something I wouldn't want to breathe in while pregnant.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Shae I am totally calling you out as the woman with the MOST POAS resistance EVER!!
> What are you like 20 dpo now??? and haven't tested???:shock:
> We are all addicts Shae- someone send her some Stix!!:haha:

Woah what??? 20dpo? Wow I wish I could wait until AF was due but I am so impatient. I can't do it! I don't have the strength. :haha:


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Shae I am totally calling you out as the woman with the MOST POAS resistance EVER!!
> What are you like 20 dpo now??? and haven't tested???:shock:
> We are all addicts Shae- someone send her some Stix!!:haha:

Haha yeah I'm 20 dpo. When I actually have tests I can resist for days but after a while I break and use one. Note that I said one. Haha yeah ok I've got a pretty good resistance. Seriously though if someone sends me a ton I'll use them.


----------



## gigglebox

O_O wow. That IS willpower! Do you think you're pregnant? And when will you be testing!

Welcome to the thread, btw...not a good one though if you don't like pressure to test :haha:

Well, I was close but i couldn't handle the guilt. I think he was in until I said i want to make sure he's not going to regret this and be making the wrong descision because of his....state lol. He agreed, but then we just banged it out and had great sex (multi o's! Yay!)

He's still quite concerned about finances and wants to see how we do this month as he's been really slow at work. I can't argue with his logic! Almost had things but i have the world's most intense guilty conscience. If i got pregnant this way, and he wasn't truly on board, i'd feel terrible.

So looks like i'm out until further notice. 

I'll still hang around though ;)


----------



## shaescott

Honestly I don't know haha (for either actually). The POAS pressure doesn't bother me. I just don't have any tests. If I did I would test.


----------



## gigglebox

Why aren't you buying any? And what chances are there of you being preggers? Hopefully i'm not coming off rude...i just see your signature says you're wtt so i am curious about the details!


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> Why aren't you buying any? And what chances are there of you being preggers? Hopefully i'm not coming off rude...i just see your signature says you're wtt so i am curious about the details!

I can't get out of the house without my mom for a while, and my fiancé is away this weekend. I don't want my mom to know about it. The chances are pretty low, I'm preventing, but I do have a very fertile family.


----------



## JLM73

I understand* Shae*- I have been sneeking tests in my purse and pockets last night to get by my super nosey mom lol.
No but really Shae is awesome...Know her from the thread where she was like carving notches in a tree..."Day 243...still no sign of AF or BFP...":rofl:
Kidding, but she had a hella loooong cycle!
*Gigs*:growlmad: :dohh:
You get the man in the perfect mood and YOU actually remind him not to try????
Are you crazy woman??? He likely would have thought nothing of it and later when you got that big ass BFP he couldn't complain cuz you could say...oh well I thought you wanted too:shrug:...WOMAN!!!
*Dobby*! Get Gigs back on the damn TTC bus...she jumped off somewhere{grumbling}


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa*Sorry , forgot your questions when Gigs made me run the BUS off the road!
AF was due today, but since I'm on progesterone it can't start till I stop, and I can't stop until I know if BFP for sure- so I am staying on it at least 3 more days till 16dpo.
The only symptoms I have are :
1-SUPER chumky white cm since 6dpo, but today it is watery WITH huge chunky white cm?? Never had that before.
2-Whenever I am sitting on my bed and lean over the laptop to type ( bending at the waist) I feel like my uterus is really solid?? Of really full- hard to explain. That's just been last couple days.
I usually have NO sympts before BFP or AF, so not sure if it's due to the progesterone or not:shrug:


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> I understand* Shae*- I have been sneeking tests in my purse and pockets last night to get by my super nosey mom lol.
> No but really Shae is awesome...Know her from the thread where she was like carving notches in a tree..."Day 243...still no sign of AF or BFP...":rofl:
> Kidding, but she had a hella loooong cycle!
> *Gigs*:growlmad: :dohh:
> You get the man in the perfect mood and YOU actually remind him not to try????
> Are you crazy woman??? He likely would have thought nothing of it and later when you got that big ass BFP he couldn't complain cuz you could say...oh well I thought you wanted too:shrug:...WOMAN!!!
> *Dobby*! Get Gigs back on the damn TTC bus...she jumped off somewhere{grumbling}

Haha the carving notches on a tree thing made me die of laughter. It was 53 days I believe. Honestly I would ask my fiancé like gigs did in that situation. It's not fair to him when he's intoxicated.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, I bought a frer pack with my parents. Said I needed something and would meet them at the car. Ran all over the place to find the tests they hide in a locked drawer at customer service wtf then hide it in my purse. ;) seriously, at 2dpo you have got to be pregnant unless o was delayed. I'd be dying to know either way. Sorry you can't speak out. Can you do a midnight run to a 24 hour store?

Gigs, that's fair. I understand that. I still think you should get on that
He's going to always stress about money. There is never a perfect time to have a kid.

Yay J for no af! Chart looks great


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Shae, I bought a frer pack with my parents. Said I needed something and would meet them at the car. Ran all over the place to find the tests they hide in a locked drawer at customer service wtf then hide it in my purse. ;) seriously, at 2dpo you have got to be pregnant unless o was delayed. I'd be dying to know either way. Sorry you can't speak out. Can you do a midnight run to a 24 hour store?
> 
> Gigs, that's fair. I understand that. I still think you should get on that
> He's going to always stress about money. There is never a perfect time to have a kid.
> 
> Yay J for no af! Chart looks great

I would but there aren't any 24 hour stores here. I live in a more country-ish area. I'll just have to be patient. I've been talking to my mom about how I'm 20 dpo but not saying I'm thinking I could be pregnant. Maybe I could just confide in her about it... Idk.


----------



## JLM73

We are hassling Gigs cuz she took opks and sent the lil one off with Gma with her seduction plan , and :saywhat:
We would leave her alone if she would :brat: Give us a duck videoooo! lol


----------



## JLM73

Sorry, just recalled another Q I forgot to answer
I have always had my own houses since I was 20.
When I needed to move after divorce, my 74 yr old mother begged me to get a house with her, so she was alone and had someone to help her ( she is by NO means slow at 74). 
Well I deeply regret caving. We really don't get along, bcuz I value respecting space and provacy and she is CONSTANTLY diggin thru everyone's mail, food, bedrooms etc.
I had to put a key lock on my bedroom lol.
Sooo I can not wait to have my own place again, but kinda on hold until my biz is making a bit more.
We both left our homes to buy one together basically.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh got cha. That is rough, i'm Sorry she's being so snoopy! Maybe leave your door unlocked and "hide" a dildo of rediculous proportions to scare her out off searching through your stuff ;) 

I know, i know...i steered the bus off the road haha. Oddly enough our conversation has kind of made me want to look harder into adopting (like a slightly older child, maybe 1-2). I know adopting can be risky...but part of me feels guilty bringing a kid into this world when there are so many desperate for a family...

I don't know. I'm really full of feels today haha

J, i'll try to get on finishing that duck video today. Here's a link to an old one to tide you over: https://youtu.be/DQDfu_h9azk


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol give us baby or give us duck video! ;) And that's true. I only encourage DTD, he gave me his soldiers knowing very well I was fertile. Think he made a comment about making a baby. Ugh now I want to wake him up lol

J, that was nice of you. Sorry your relationship is so tumultuous.

Shea, you could. Can you just say you have a personal errand to run or will she gets suspicious or ragey? I'm just concerned because at 21dpo something is causing your period not to show, and most of those things require some sort of medical attention. Are you taking prenatals just in case? Plus, I just want to look at a test hehe


----------



## Breeaa

Any darker today J?


----------



## gigglebox

I, too, want to see a test!!! Shea or J, bring 'em on ;)

Dobs, if you have twins I'll take a girl off your hands :thumbup: i'm only half kidding.


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO Gigs! I'm becoming more and more convinced it's a singleton, sorry ladies. My doubling isn't too far off some a normal singleton, and my symptoms are very mild. This waiting is killing me though.

Seriously ladies. We need some pee sticks!

And duck egg videos! P.S. I love that you had them learning to swim in your kitchen hahaha I think I heard Des in the background once


----------



## JLM73

:smug: I was watchin a DUCK video! YAY!
I smiled thru the whooooole thing hehe. You two are so cute! And so are the ducks. The runners do walk really upright:haha:
Very Nice setup you have- gave me an idea of what I wanna do once I finally get some land and out of a neighborhood!
That made my day! I was kinda annoyed my line is still faint sigh..

:shipw: Day 15 since I left O island...I think I see BFPland on the horizon...but every day I don't seem any closer! It's a very odd optical illusion...I will continue paddling a few more days,and hope I reach the shore!:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hmmmm any chance of asking your doctor for a beta tomorrow? Just say you've been getting faint positives for days but they don't seem to be getting darker, and now your period is late so you want to do a beta to check. That usually gets me a beta.


----------



## gigglebox

^ that's a good call. I second Dob's suggestion :thumbup: What's you plan from here? I'm not trying to suck the hope out of the situation but I feel like the lines should be getting darker :( but they ARE there. how confusing :(

Dobs, you definitely heard Des in the background in the kitchen video haha. He was super pumped about those little duckies swimming around :)

Talked to hubs about adoption today. He doesn't want to do that; said if we're able to, he'd rather have our own. I'm feeling super broody again today *folds arms and pouts* and I'm missing my son. My thought is it's probably good for both of us to be separated, at least on occasion...however I miss him terribly and it's making me second guess myself about putting him in daycare (which I was considering doing only once a week).

I hate this wait. Fucking money.


----------



## JLM73

I don't have a way to see my gyn UNLESS preg- they don't take my insur and I don't wanna change docs.
Time will tell as they say :shrug:

Gigs I kinda agree with your hubs...You are still young!
Also, most baby-2 yr olds are adopted very very quickly- usually waiting lists.
It's the 10-17 that have a really hard time being adopted- or sevwere health probs.
Maybe your adopt talk well make him leave it in lol


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> ^ that's a good call. I second Dob's suggestion :thumbup: What's you plan from here? I'm not trying to suck the hope out of the situation but I feel like the lines should be getting darker :( but they ARE there. how confusing :(
> 
> Dobs, you definitely heard Des in the background in the kitchen video haha. He was super pumped about those little duckies swimming around :)
> 
> Talked to hubs about adoption today. He doesn't want to do that; said if we're able to, he'd rather have our own. I'm feeling super broody again today *folds arms and pouts* and I'm missing my son. My thought is it's probably good for both of us to be separated, at least on occasion...however I miss him terribly and it's making me second guess myself about putting him in daycare (which I was considering doing only once a week).
> 
> I hate this wait. Fucking money.

Maybe he will give in soon? We're tight on money right now too since we just bought a house. He wanted to wait too but changed his mind recently. I think he realizes we can make it work if we stop buying things we don't need. Lol I'm a shopper.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> I don't have a way to see my gyn UNLESS preg- they don't take my insur and I don't wanna change docs.
> Time will tell as they say :shrug:
> 
> Gigs I kinda agree with your hubs...You are still young!
> Also, most baby-2 yr olds are adopted very very quickly- usually waiting lists.
> It's the 10-17 that have a really hard time being adopted- or sevwere health probs.
> Maybe your adopt talk well make him leave it in lol

This is driving me crazy! Go buy another frer!!! Do you have a family dollar? They sell frer 2 packs for 7-9$? They also have their brand for like 4$? might be worth trying a new brand too? I keep checking in to see if there are new darker lines. 

I had another weird dream last night. I wanted to adopt the most beautiful golden retriever puppy and the store was trying to sell her for 2 million dollars. I balled like a baby when I realized we couldn't afford her. Two nights in a row I have been crying in my dreams. :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwwww lol hopefully the vivid dreams are a good sign!


----------



## claireybell

Hey girlies!!! 

Talking of weird dreams, i dreamt i gave birth last night!! Horrifiying Lol!!! & i had forceps!:nope:

I had a planned csection with Riley, i awoke from the dream rather 'anxious' should i say ek!! 

Had a nightmate today though, someone reversed into our car AGAIN!! 2nd time in 16months & on the same side! We just hot ourselves a Hire courtesy car via Insurance, very nice but want a new car now Lol!!! 

I couldnt see J's Frer pic - has one been peed on today??


----------



## shaescott

JLM this is your test zoomed in! Look at that beautiful line!


----------



## shaescott

I've been pretty symptom free today except mood swings and tender breasts. I've been out with mom and little sis all day so no chance for buying a test. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## shaescott

Fiancé says he'll try to go to Walmart tomorrow


----------



## DobbyForever

You should pull the my friend is too embarrassed to buy a test so I'm buying this for her ;) Jk Shae. Kind of. Lol.

J, that's a bummer! I used to hate Kaiser until I came onto this site and realized how spoiled I am lol. I remember they used to screen you (you had to get referral from your PCP to see your GYN but they did away with that long time ago because GYNs were considered a specialist). So you have pee positive for them? That's lame. Your regular doctor can't order a hcg test? Mine did once because my gyn was on maternity leave.

Gigs, kudos to you for doing it right. My cousins all just wanted babies and had them. The financial struggle for them is so real, and their kids are totally suffering for it. It's really sad. It will be worth the wait. And just think the longer you wait, the more mature Des will be and the better bond he will have with his little sibling. He'll be in a mentoring, loving role.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait. Shae. WAIT your sig says WTTT until 2023!!! That's like... 8 years from now?! I don't have that kind of patience lol


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Wait. Shae. WAIT your sig says WTTT until 2023!!! That's like... 8 years from now?! I don't have that kind of patience lol

Yeah neither do I but fiancé doesn't want any until then. He wants "time alone as a couple".


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow! Yes i just noticed that aswell Shae! 2023, patience of acsaint girl Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Fair enough. SO was the same way. He was like, "Don't you want to be able to travel? Like go to the Bahamas or Costa Rica or Australia?" And I just looked at him and said, "I do. I want to go with you AND our children. Not go with you and five years later go with kids." Idk I think because I have had dogs since I was 18, I've never gone on a hassle free vacation lol. Like I have a friend who is visiting Seattle right now with her fiancé, and they took her one month old baby with them. That's totally normal to me.


----------



## shaescott

My fiancé wants more years of uninterrupted sex hahahaha


----------



## JLM73

Shae is youger than my oldest son lol. She has time:hugs:
I remember when I first read that wtt date lol.
SO Shae are you all not using any BC?

Walk in beta is $49 here NO WAY . I can't afford to waste that rather than wait a few more days. Even if I got one, would have to get a repeat to ensure doubling bla bla $100..uh uh :nope:
I'm only 1 day past AF due date, so no biggie to wait a few more days.


----------



## JLM73

Oh abd thx for the enhance on the pic Shae!


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Shae is youger than my oldest son lol. She has time:hugs:
> I remember when I first read that wtt date lol.
> SO Shae are you all not using any BC?
> 
> Walk in beta is $49 here NO WAY . I can't afford to waste that rather than wait a few more days. Even if I got one, would have to get a repeat to ensure doubling bla bla $100..uh uh :nope:
> I'm only 1 day past AF due date, so no biggie to wait a few more days.

No I'm using birth control. However due to my family's crazy fertility I don't trust it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, I get that. My family is the same way. Although, with my family being lying and sneaky to men is not too far off either so I'm sure some of the "I was on bcp!" was really "Let me solve my relationship problems and trap you with a kid... or three" lol. But not lol. But my mom is not that way, and she conceived her first two kids on bcp. Can't remember if I was a bcp baby, too. My last bfp the condom broke, I immediately showered, and got plan b the next morning.

And LOL to the uninterrupted sex. I don't know how SO is going to handle that. I mentioned we have an unconventional sex life, so when he wants it then he gets it. So I'm not sure how he is going to handle that if my baby cries, he needs to get the eff off (either literally so we can be done or physically so I can tend to the LO) hahaha

J, yeah. Not worth the $50.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! We did ok with the sex thing...you know, sometimes it's good to let baby have some alone time, even if not asleep so it learns to self cope :winkwink:

Don't blame you J. But i feel like you can justify one more pack of FRER's :D


----------



## JLM73

I can just hate to see same strength line. I did frers at 9dpo 11dpo and 13dpo
11-13 a bit of diff, but I wanna see a DOBBY line lol
So I will likely wait until 3 more days (*IF the wally lines continue*so I will be 17dpo, and frer BETTER gimme a Dobby line :trouble:


----------



## DobbyForever

Trip to walmart! Look for ones with coupons! :) That little dip today though is unnerving. Still no af though, right?


----------



## JLM73

NOT amused with my temp drop out of no where either!
No I can't have AF being on progest prevents it
They don't have any with coupons here since last month- trust I look everytime.
Just online rebate, waiting on $8 now.


----------



## shaescott

Ohh I see that temp dip. Uh oh...


----------



## gigglebox

Well i hope those wally tests get darker!!! Ugh, i'm going to have to cave and stalk the pregnancy test forum now since y'all aren't giving me my fix ;P


----------



## shaescott

Sorry haha! Hopefully I'll be testing tomorrow night.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs.

J, well hoping it goes back up and is just a temporary blip


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, you're almost 6 weeks already....crazy...
Ok, what's a romantic movie that has babies and is happy and will get hubs on board tonight? Lol 

Oh this is borderline sad haha


----------



## DobbyForever

What to expect when you're expecting is my fav. I made SO watch it yesterday lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Might be good for him since one couple adopts and they have financial issues


----------



## gigglebox

Not gonna work, has to be more subtle than that lol!
Think i've got him teetering on the edge again though lol...

I'm feeling like we'rethe Ross and Rachel relationship now.


----------



## JLM73

GIGS go :sex: :sex: :sex:
He is a grown man- he knows what you want so no need for pow wows lol
If he doesn't wanna he will pull out...much as the name of this thread :haha:
Go jump his bones!

:huh: I just started getting deep boob twinges...like the tinglies...hope that's good


----------



## shaescott

So I was talking to my mom about it. She says she knew her sister was pregnant before her sister did and her sister was across the world from her. She knows when people are pregnant. She says I'm not. She also says if I'm still worried we'll grab a test from cvs on Tuesday. She works tomorrow so she has the car all day ugh. Fiancé said he was too busy Monday. I freaked out at him, I've been so emotional.


----------



## JLM73

No well moms know alot, but even they aren't perfect...well mine thinks she is lol
Hope she's wrong!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, that's awful presumptuous of her! Hole she's wrong, but if not at least you'll get an answer soon. I'm a bit confused as to why Fiance can't spare a minute to grab one though...I don't blame you for being a little irate!

J, you are too funny. I'm working on things but I don't want him to be unsure. So....let's assume it ain't happening and I'll update if anything changes 8E


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy crap I would have laid into her


----------



## JLM73

Lol Gig
If he is sober- he is consciously making the decision to "put his Icing on Your Cake..."
Stop worrying lol Like Dobby said - there is never a time in life you won't worry about money etc. If he does there is still no guarantee you will get knocked up, and if he doesn't then he will pull out and tell you "Soon Moon.."
Let him decide..remember you weren't gonna talk about it anymore with him!
And if you bring it up during the sexy time I'm sure he will say no, cuz men don't like to admit we were right about anything :rofl:
Good Luck!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Holy crap I've missed so much okay let's see what I can remembe-

J- I think your line may be getting darker, fx for you he's sticking and going to put out way more hcg these next couple days. 

Bree- hi! So just to make sure... You want to get preggo sooner rather than later and fiancé wants to wait, right?

Gig- how's the duckies doing? And I agree with everyone else in that just let hubs is a grown man. I would just have sex and don't bring it up. Let him choose if he'll pull out or not. Of course use those suttle hints like movies. Haha. And the Ross and Rachel comment! Hahaha! 

Afm- focusing on buying a house and went to lots of open houses today. And this progesteron has officially made me crazy. I've been yelling and crying like crazy! Yesterday I yelled at hubs and told him I can't control it. Not even 2 mins later I yelled again and said "see this I can't control you make me so crazy and idk why!!" Lol


----------



## JLM73

MrsG LOL You r hubs must be like :huh::saywhat:
I'm glad I have no real effects from it other than the cm changes.
I know the wally test is alot less sensitive than a frer, but hoping to see a notieable darker line here if hcg is actually rising. Even at a slow rise I should start seeing a darker line on el cheapos!:haha:
I will try a frer again on 17 dpo


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Holy crap I've missed so much okay let's see what I can remembe-
> 
> J- I think your line may be getting darker, fx for you he's sticking and going to put out way more hcg these next couple days.
> 
> Bree- hi! So just to make sure... You want to get preggo sooner rather than later and fiancé wants to wait, right?
> 
> Gig- how's the duckies doing? And I agree with everyone else in that just let hubs is a grown man. I would just have sex and don't bring it up. Let him choose if he'll pull out or not. Of course use those suttle hints like movies. Haha. And the Ross and Rachel comment! Hahaha!
> 
> Afm- focusing on buying a house and went to lots of open houses today. And this progesteron has officially made me crazy. I've been yelling and crying like crazy! Yesterday I yelled at hubs and told him I can't control it. Not even 2 mins later I yelled again and said "see this I can't control you make me so crazy and idk why!!" Lol

Hi,

Actually my husband and I are actively Ttc, it just so happened to start 1 month earlier than planned! 

Shae is the one with the fiancé and are waiting, but her cycles are crazy and has family who are extra fertile. ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha sorry bre I should have made notes. So much to catch up on. So my question was for Shea. Now I feel silly. :/ my bad! But isn't Ttc so much fun and so stressful at the same time?


----------



## JLM73

You got that right MrsG...So many of you ladies are working on housing deals!!
I can't wait to separate from living with my mom. She is stubborn beyond reason and drives me batty. She's def starting to lose her memory, but is fighting it every step, and faults everyone in the house whenever she misplaces something or hides it from herself lol. Ystrdy she SWORE one of us took her credit card from ehere she left it in the car???WTH??
I called the last place she got gas, and sure enough it was there. She still insisted ALL the way there that she put the card in her purse ( now her purse, not the car).
I told her she prob left it on the counter in the gas station, and then she swore she dropped it in the parking lot :roll:
The clerk even said she left it on the counter...she still swears she didn't...
This goes on day in day out...Calgon...take me away...Oh wait...you all are prob too young to know those commercials:rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol yes I'm too young. And poor lady. They alley seem to fight it which just makes it worse.


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> No well moms know alot, but even they aren't perfect...well mine thinks she is lol
> Hope she's wrong!




gigglebox said:


> Hmm, that's awful presumptuous of her! Hole she's wrong, but if not at least you'll get an answer soon. I'm a bit confused as to why Fiance can't spare a minute to grab one though...I don't blame you for being a little irate!




DobbyForever said:


> Holy crap I would have laid into her

Idk... If she knew with her sister before her sister did, that's pretty good reason to think she knows. But maybe she can be wrong. 
But seriously I was like "no offense mom but I trust a test more than your intuition" and she goes "you shouldn't, I'm more accurate, tests have false negatives"!!!!!!!!!!! Also at a different point I asked her what she would do if she "knew" I was pregnant and she said "I'd hand you a test." And I was like "would you be like 'hey you're pregnant'?" And she's like "no I would just hand you a test" like oh?


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> You got that right MrsG...So many of you ladies are working on housing deals!!
> I can't wait to separate from living with my mom. She is stubborn beyond reason and drives me batty. She's def starting to lose her memory, but is fighting it every step, and faults everyone in the house whenever she misplaces something or hides it from herself lol. Ystrdy she SWORE one of us took her credit card from ehere she left it in the car???WTH??
> I called the last place she got gas, and sure enough it was there. She still insisted ALL the way there that she put the card in her purse ( now her purse, not the car).
> I told her she prob left it on the counter in the gas station, and then she swore she dropped it in the parking lot :roll:
> The clerk even said she left it on the counter...she still swears she didn't...
> This goes on day in day out...Calgon...take me away...Oh wait...you all are prob too young to know those commercials:rofl:

Ouch. My grandmother is always accusing us of things, it's getting pretty bad. She's also having hallucinations (not scary ones really, but she has conversations with her pillow sometimes). But she's 91, she only got like this a year ago or so. We just have to remember that they're probably scared and frustrated.


----------



## JLM73

My mom is 74. My dad went thru Alzheimers and he did exactly what she is doing now in denying it, but he never blamed us for anything lost.
Also she was a nurse, and knows she needs to get on a med for this, but keeps playing it off. We both were in the medical field, so it's not like I'm approaching her in a negative way. 
As for talking to a pillow I wish LOL
My mother has full on conversations ALL day long with herself. She even looks in a certain direction and gestures like someome is there. The minute she hears one of us behind her she starts rifling thru the nearest drawer as if we didn't just stand there and watch her arguing with an invisible person lol.
She always says We are trying to make her sound crazy and that she "never said a word" OMG it's bad.
When I'm driving with her, she will put her hand up to cover her mouth from my view, and whisper a whole conversation, trying to act like she isn't doing it...
She is also losing hearing, so her "whispers" are very loud


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> My mom is 74. My dad went thru Alzheimers and he did exactly what she is doing now in denying it, but he never blamed us for anything lost.
> Also she was a nurse, and knows she needs to get on a med for this, but keeps playing it off. We both were in the medical field, so it's not like I'm approaching her in a negative way.
> As for talking to a pillow I wish LOL
> My mother has full on conversations ALL day long with herself. She even looks in a certain direction and gestures like someome is there. The minute she hears one of us behind her she starts rifling thru the nearest drawer as if we didn't just stand there and watch her arguing with an invisible person lol.
> She always says We are trying to make her sound crazy and that she "never said a word" OMG it's bad.
> When I'm driving with her, she will put her hand up to cover her mouth from my view, and whisper a whole conversation, trying to act like she isn't doing it...
> She is also losing hearing, so her "whispers" are very loud

Ouch. It took months, but we were finally able to convince my grandmother that she was having hallucinations. She said she realized something was up when she "walked through a wall". She's also been deaf in one ear and partially deaf in the other since she was a child, and she never learned sign language or even how to read lips. Usually she's pretty good at being at the right volume but once in a while she either whispers or yells. She always argues in her hallucinations haha! Often she'll see a man at the door.


----------



## shaescott

At one point I was like "I've never been pregnant right?" And she was like "nope never" and I was like "cuz one time I was late and when my period came it was heavier than usual and had clots in it" and she was like "eh that's normal" but I can't say she's wrong because I never took a test.


----------



## JLM73

Not sure my temp will be much better in am as this is the first of 3 night DS is back with me. He is terrible about staying asleep and/or flipping around and talking in his sleep lol.

I had the weirdest cm thing today ( ystrdy now)
13 dpo I noted my cm was still huge white chunks, with alot of clear watery cm , ystrdy 14dpo when I got up that morning. I went to the kitchen to make a cup of coffee, and felt like something ran down my leg!:shock:
I ran to my bathroom, dropped my pj pants and there was a literal long line down my leg where clear very watery cm ran down my leg!!??
I cleaned up, and when I checked cm there are still huge white chinks inside WTH??
I ended up with a pantyliner on all daydue to the watery part- had to change it twice, due to wetness coming out- very odd.
Even if part of it is progesterone related, why is the cm changing when I have been on the same progest dose for 12 days??
Now that it's after midnight I am officially 15 dpo.
Will see what the morning brings...


----------



## Eleonora

Hi JLM - I was scared to see that temp drop on your chart but it is still well above the cover line (As Im sure you know!). I looked on Fertility Friend and found lots of pregnant cycles that have a similar dip but it needs to go up again right away. It is good to hear you are having a few weird symptoms though I know you are not a symptom-intensive twwer. I feel like surely each new day will give a definitive answer and yet each day is inconclusive! What a cliffhanger! FX.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Eleo! welcome to the chaos! We have a couple cliffhangers here....a late period but no test taken, test that are faint, a "will he, won't he?" husband....party never stops!

J, that is weird about the cm. I've only had that near fertile days so I've got no explanation. I do, however, have a story about Calgon. For yeeeaaars I had heard people reference it, saying the "Calgon, take me away" slogan....in real life, and in movies. For all these years I wondered what it meant, and concluded that it was a sci fi movie reference, because Calgon sounds like a fake distant planet a movie from the 80's would have, doesn't it? Like, a peaceful world away from chaos. Calgon. With "aliens" that are attractive humans painted blue wearing virtually no clothes. Calgon. And it has, like, 3 moons and perfect weather all time time. Calgon.

Then just a couple months ago, when I heard the reference again, I decided to do an internet search and I found the commercial on youtube. I felt very stupid lol

Wooooweee, I know I sound crazy. I woke up an hour ago and can't fall back asleep :/ it's 5:18 currently.


----------



## shaescott

Wow JLM that's weird... 

I'm still stuck on the fact that my mom thinks she's more accurate than a pregnancy test. Like what?


----------



## DobbyForever

Moms tend to think they know everything. My mom said I wasn't pregnant the other day. Technically joking that if I was she would know. Took everything I had to not say, "I have twenty hpts and two blood tests that disagree with you."

Kk home sick and can't remember what else I was going to say. Waiting for my doctor to call to see if I have to go in :(


----------



## gigglebox

Guys, i just realized when you click on my screen name there is a link to my homepage,which is a link to my old blog from 2012. I just looked through it all and it's kind of glorious....not to toot my own horn or anything.


----------



## shaescott

Omg wow... I guess moms can be wrong. I'm thinking since she's starting menopause my mom might not have as good of a sense for it.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no dobs! What's wrong??? And can you convince them you need a scan? ;)

Well when you do tell your mom, you can be like, "hey,remember that time you told me i wasn't pregnant.........."


----------



## shaescott

Saaaame I would do that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol seriously though haha

Ugh well I am giving up my cats and snakes because I am not properly taking care of them, moving, and expecting. So I haven't cleaned their cages. So I finally buckled down Friday and just emptied the whole two litter boxes, and forgot for grab a mask and gloves. Was congested and icky, but felt find after a shower. Then Saturday I was taking my snake to a rescue, so o was emptying his terrarium. I usually spot clean that and only clean it out once a month entirely. But I noticed he wasn't going potty. Turns out, he just had a new potty spot I could see. So I empty that and again forgot gloves and a mask. But I immediately (within an hour) started feeling like shit. Sore throat, fatigue, pressure in my head and ears. It hasn't gone away. I left a message with my doctor to call me. I don't want to go in if they won't run tests. So laying in bed being miserable. It's probably just a cold.


----------



## shaescott

My cervix is higher. I'd call it medium, medium-high at most.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs :( so sorry you're feeling like crap. Hope it's nothing related to the animals. Keep us updated on what the doctor says!


----------



## DobbyForever

High cervix is a good sign, right? Sorry. I don't check cervix position so no idea what that means :)

Thanks gigs. I'll be fine. I'm sure it's just a cold.


----------



## pacificlove

Hi Ladies, sorry for the absence yesterday. DH and I were busy: weekly grocery trip, then splitting wood, stacking wood, building a new sheep fence. My back is sore from swinging that axe.. oh well, the log splitter arrived today, so hopefully the splitting will go easier next weekend. 

JLM, how's the POAs going?

Dobs, too funny about your mom. We don't talk to the MIL very often, so she hasn't asked in a while how the baby making is going... oh wait, she asked ~1 month ago during our visit. She keeps thinking we go visit her to tell her I am expecting... Almost like we can't visit because we miss our family.


----------



## JLM73

Ok finally home, tested took pics, sorting thru now...Looky Looky at my charrrrt!:smug:
Temp recovered very nicely annnnd...yes I am claiming the BFP finally.
I lined up all my Firstsignal strips, and there are lines on all of them, I took went out and got some frer, and saw a faint 2nd PINK line at literally like 30 secs!! I was taking pics like mad to make sure I caught it lol
THEN I used a $ tree- they changed their test types again even tho it's still New Choice pffft. The ink is reaalllly crappy PALE pink, but I can see a hint of shadow on that as well...so I am claiming my bean for *TEAM BLUE* :bunny:
I'm gonna waite at least 3 more days for the final frer, cuz I need some really strong pink lines before I call my doc...don't want them blowing me off!
Pics in a bit! ( soap Opera CLiff hanger hehe)

Gigs- too funny about Calgon...does sound like a Star Trek thing tho hehe


----------



## JLM73

Bare with me gonna be pics over a couple posts...like 3
*FRER6ds 15 dpo 30 seconds after dip!*


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay J!!!!! So excited for you! Can't wait to see those pics and even more excited about the Frer in three days!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I see that beautiful pink line the best in the first pic!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx MrsG- woke up with odd uterus lol
Felt a bit off- not truly achy, but every now and then mild crampy for a couple secs...decided to retry frer a day earlier than planned :blush:
No patience lol
Here's marker pics:


----------



## JLM73

*First Signals*


----------



## shaescott

I see it I see it I see it!!!!!!!! My cervix felt lower shortly after I said it was higher :( I'm less bloated than I have been the past week too. :( my cervix feels more low-medium. Sigh. My CM is also more watery today with a few strings of CM in it.


----------



## shaescott

My mom is a doctor and I texted her and asked her if she could just grab me a test from work and she hasn't responded ugh like come on you're a doctor we can get a test for free...


----------



## JLM73

Shae-Is that like your normal pre AF?
I had creamy after O, then at 6dpo it became CHUNKY!? Like feta ( sorry lol)
The last 2 days it is still very big chunks inside , but clear watery kinda gushes out when I walk around for a while?? Very diff and odd for me.
I will say my CP was med height for a while, high now, but keep in mind cp changes for other things too like full bladder, bowels, and/or bloat . All those things shift the uterus, which moves cp
FX for you still. Woman now that your mom knows tell her you want to "make sure she is right" and go get a test with her lol.
Any stores near you?


----------



## shaescott

Your tests in grayscale JLM!!!


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Shae-Is that like your normal pre AF?
> I had creamy after O, then at 6dpo it became CHUNKY!? Like feta ( sorry lol)
> The last 2 days it is still very big chunks inside , but clear watery kinda gushes out when I walk around for a while?? Very diff and odd for me.
> I will say my CP was med height for a while, high now, but keep in mind cp changes for other things too like full bladder, bowels, and/or bloat . All those things shift the uterus, which moves cp
> FX for you still. Woman now that your mom knows tell her you want to "make sure she is right" and go get a test with her lol.
> Any stores near you?

Normal pre-AF is watery. If she won't bring me one from work I'll get one tomorrow night. She said we'd go then. I just don't see why she can't grab me one from work.


----------



## shaescott

Honestly the chunky may be a yeast infection.


----------



## shaescott

My mom finally texted me back she's gonna bring me a test!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later...was gonna post a pic but phone is saying it's too large...but I just scored 6 OLD frer's!


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Dobs, you're almost 6 weeks already....crazy...
> Ok, what's a romantic movie that has babies and is happy and will get hubs on board tonight? Lol
> 
> Oh this is borderline sad haha

50 shades :rofl; depending on what type of mood you thinking of getting in Lol


----------



## JLM73

Shae def not an infection
No itching, no odor at all, and the chunks are creamy if mushed
It def has been a progression of creamy to chunky with watery...Dobby had the same Vag dressing:rofl:
Hope it works for me like it worked for her!
:dust:
YAY for Dr Mom getting you a test!!
I would say hosp dont always use the most sensitive, but at 21 dpo ...yeah...that part lol. Can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## claireybell

oooh nice one giggs, i still not seen the new frer in uk yet, old ones everywhere ;)

Ive missed out on loads lady birds, been wirking today & now cooking dinner uhhh!!! 

J, can def see the line gradually getting darker on the pic that Shae tweaked hehe nice one!!

Hope you feeling not too rough Dobs.. Can you take paracetamol/light pain killers when pg? I cant remember it was so long ago hmmm... 

Im cd7 now, so in roughly 4 days my iv twinges will start heheee im very excited this month Lol!! 

Oh Shae, have you peed on stick yet?? Fx'd eeee :)


----------



## pacificlove

Yay JLM, so happy for you!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can't wait for shae to pee on a stick. 
Also can't wait for 3 days for j to again! 

CB are you using OPKs or just know your cycle really well?

Hope you feel better Dobby.


----------



## JLM73

Uh oh :(
Just saw My Team Blue buddy is down:shock:
Aww...must be bad if you stayed home Dobster...what's up?
Hope the pukey didn't get you...you were feeling so well!
:hugs:


----------



## shaescott

I'm really scared to POAS tbh. I'm like 90% sure I'm not pregnant. My mom is 100% sure. My fiancé is 100% sure. One of my friends thinks I am but she's thought that before and been wrong.


----------



## shaescott

Also yeah medical grade tests are less sensitive.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Question-

What sensitivity is the best for pregnancy test? I thought 20 miu was good but I've also heard it wasn't. Help :( what's the most sensitive?


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, if you're not then maybe it's time to see a doc just to rule out anything else weird going on....? And people get pregnant all the time having no clue at all they were, so I don't think everyone's opinion is relavent, even of the clairvoyant ones ;) only one way to know, and at least you'll know!

Well i feel crazy, 15 stashed tests and I'm not even ttc yet :haha: J, took your suggestion and hid them in a pads box with my opk's :thumbup:

I'm so excited to see many of you testing soon!!!


----------



## shaescott

20-25 is pretty good. Clear blue digital is 50, that's bad, takes more hcg. Frer is lower than 20, it's best.


----------



## gigglebox

mrs.green2015 said:


> Question-
> 
> What sensitivity is the best for pregnancy test? I thought 20 miu was good but I've also heard it wasn't. Help :( what's the most sensitive?

Frer 6 days sooner are supposed to be, with levels as low as 6 miu


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> Shae, if you're not then maybe it's time to see a doc just to rule out anything else weird going on....? And people get pregnant all the time having no clue at all they were, so I don't think everyone's opinion is relavent, even of the clairvoyant ones ;) only one way to know, and at least you'll know!
> 
> Well i feel crazy, 15 stashed tests and I'm not even ttc yet :haha: J, took your suggestion and hid them in a pads box with my opk's :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so excited to see many of you testing soon!!!

My mom's always been kinda psychic-y. Do you think it's possible she's wrong despite her psychic-ness?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I think everyone can be wrong sometimes. We have a really good family friend who is the same as your mom. And I would say most of the time she has been right. However, she called my mom telling her I'm pregnant back in June, I missed my period that month. So I was sure she was right. Turns out she was wrong. I just missed a period randomly. Totally broke me heart. Anyway, everyone is wrong sometimes. Haha


----------



## shaescott

mrs.green2015 said:


> Shae- I think everyone can be wrong sometimes. We have a really good family friend who is the same as your mom. And I would say most of the time she has been right. However, she called my mom telling her I'm pregnant back in June, I missed my period that month. So I was sure she was right. Turns out she was wrong. I just missed a period randomly. Totally broke me heart. Anyway, everyone is wrong sometimes. Haha

Aw that's awful. It's possible she thinks I'm not cuz it's ectopic or I'm gonna miscarry so she isn't registering it. Or maybe her onset of menopause could make her wrong.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- this lady is probably going through menopause too. Maybe that's what's going on. It makes sense with their own hormones.


----------



## shaescott

Ok stooory tiiiiime!
My mom had regular periods until I started mine when I was 13. My pheromones were way stronger than hers and messed with her cycle. This month she ovulated about the same time I did, give or take up to a week. She's already got her period. She also ovulated so hard this month her breasts went up 2 cup sizes and she says even with her Mirena she would've gotten pregnant (if my dad wasn't fixed).


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Can't wait for shae to pee on a stick.
> Also can't wait for 3 days for j to again!
> 
> CB are you using OPKs or just know your cycle really well?
> 
> Hope you feel better Dobby.

Not using opk's this time round but im temping, but since ttc, ive always ovulated on cd16-17, so just gonna jiggy up until 15 in hope for tesm pink lol be just my luck il have an early ovulation & get a boy ha ha! 

Im really rubbish as i missed chunks of everyones chats, are you opk'ing aswell as temping? Or are you the jigging all the way hehee


----------



## claireybell

shaescott said:


> Ok stooory tiiiiime!
> My mom had regular periods until I started mine when I was 13. My pheromones were way stronger than hers and messed with her cycle. This month she ovulated about the same time I did, give or take up to a week. She's already got her period. She also ovulated so hard this month her breasts went up 2 cup sizes and she says even with her Mirena she would've gotten pregnant (if my dad wasn't fixed).

Daaaamn i wish my boobs swelled with ovulation & periods Lol! Oooh i wonder if u are preggers Shae eeee!!! What time is mum arriving with ya test? Will it be a frer?


----------



## shaescott

claireybell said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> Ok stooory tiiiiime!
> My mom had regular periods until I started mine when I was 13. My pheromones were way stronger than hers and messed with her cycle. This month she ovulated about the same time I did, give or take up to a week. She's already got her period. She also ovulated so hard this month her breasts went up 2 cup sizes and she says even with her Mirena she would've gotten pregnant (if my dad wasn't fixed).
> 
> Daaaamn i wish my boobs swelled with ovulation & periods Lol! Oooh i wonder if u are preggers Shae eeee!!! What time is mum arriving with ya test? Will it be a frer?Click to expand...

Around 5:30 pm eastern (USA). And no, it'll be a hospital one :/


----------



## JLM73

Only way to know for sure Shae is POAS! lol
The highest sensitivity you can buy are 10miu- SurePredict is one of those available as ICs on amazon or ebay etc.
The OLD frer ppl said was as low as 6, new ones def note as good per longtime users.
I will say if you look at the hpt pics below for FRER(scroll down page)
You can see the betas of 5-7 could easily be thrown out as "Indents or evaps"
Hell I would have doubtes my squinter this morning if I had not LITERALLY been standing with my camera over the test as I dipped the test and then just started as the line popped up between 20-30 secs! And it was a biotch getn a pic due to glare on the window:growlmad:
They have GOT to change back to the old frer!
https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/hpt-with-hcg/


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae take the test, take the test :) Hugs I know it stinks to see a bfn, but what if it is a bfp?! How fun would that be?

J, I totes see that frer line! Nice and pink! YAY Team Blue. Fire power!!!

K... lost track again... um so gyn says it's likely not from the snake poo. Probably just a cold. My throat and nose are red and inflamed but not filled with pus so probably not strep but she swabbed me for strep anyway. She said to drink tea and take tylenol and rest.

Gigs, how did you get them?


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Only way to know for sure Shae is POAS! lol
> The highest sensitivity you can buy are 10miu- SurePredict is one of those available as ICs on amazon or ebay etc.
> The OLD frer ppl said was as low as 6, new ones def note as good per longtime users.
> I will say if you look at the hpt pics below for FRER(scroll down page)
> You can see the betas of 5-7 could easily be thrown out as "Indents or evaps"
> Hell I would have doubtes my squinter this morning if I had not LITERALLY been standing with my camera over the test as I dipped the test and then just started as the line popped up between 20-30 secs! And it was a biotch getn a pic due to glare on the window:growlmad:
> They have GOT to change back to the old frer!
> https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/hpt-with-hcg/

Also when the dye goes over the test line on the Frer it turns positive for a moment and then it disappears like that's so painful. 



DobbyForever said:


> Shae take the test, take the test :) Hugs I know it stinks to see a bfn, but what if it is a bfp?! How fun would that be?
> 
> J, I totes see that frer line! Nice and pink! YAY Team Blue. Fire power!!!
> 
> K... lost track again... um so gyn says it's likely not from the snake poo. Probably just a cold. My throat and nose are red and inflamed but not filled with pus so probably not strep but she swabbed me for strep anyway. She said to drink tea and take tylenol and rest.

I'll take the test as soon as I get it in like an hour!


----------



## JLM73

Claire Vinegar douche hun- They make you acidic, and that kills the boy sperm.
Its part of gender swaying. You can also eat certain foods. Male sperm can't live in acidic fluids, so you use the douche a hr-2 before :sex:
https://www.ingender.com/gender-swaying/Douche.aspx


----------



## JLM73

Oh Dobs- not sure if you had vomiting/diarrhea but reptiles can grow salmonella on their skin...not sure if common with snakes, since they are pretty dry, but turtles do for sure.


----------



## gigglebox

At your DPO, who cars what kind of test! Should be valid.

It's the finalll cooountdownnnn? Do do do do , do do dododo...


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought douching was bad for your lady bits? =/

Yay testing!!! Yeah, that antibody strip is such a b*. I used to try and force myself to close my eyes for the first 60 seconds or find a reason to walk away.


----------



## pacificlove

Claire, your cycles are around 30 days too aren't they? I punched my dates into one of those on-line fertility calculators. It estimates high fertility between October 10-15 for me...I am leaning towards the later since AF isn't due again until Oct 26/17. Based on last month o should be on CD16

My periods seemed to be so regular until I started paying close attention.. haha


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> Oh Dobs- not sure if you had vomiting/diarrhea but reptiles can grow salmonella on their skin...not sure if common with snakes, since they are pretty dry, but turtles do for sure.

Pretty sure you can get it from snakes. Not as likely as with turtles, but still plausible. I'm not vomiting and no diarrhea. Just throat and fatigue. Morning sickness was a bit heightened today because I'm so aware of the pain in my throat.



gigglebox said:


> At your DPO, who cars what kind of test! Should be valid.
> 
> It's the finalll cooountdownnnn? Do do do do , do do dododo...

I love that song! It was one of our stand tunes at UCLA


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> At your DPO, who cars what kind of test! Should be valid.
> 
> It's the finalll cooountdownnnn? Do do do do , do do dododo...

Haha love that song! And yeah I believe I'm 22 dpo so it really should be positive by now if I'm pregnant. I'm probably not, but we'll find out in an hour.


----------



## gigglebox

Holy shnikey, look at everyone online!

Dobs, i got them at the backwoods kmart in the next city over. I had to go there to pick up my corn/soy free organic duckie food :d


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha love it! Yay for backwoods marts!

Yeah. I stayed home from work. I feel like poo. I am considering not going tomorrow, but Friday is an off day anyway.


----------



## JLM73

LOL
That song is playing in a commercial right now!
Office breakroom- guy cooking a burrito in the microwave and The Band Europe appears a la 80's performing Final Countdown...LOVE that commercial! 
I LOVE the Black lady's expression ( or lack of lol)Here's the link to it:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH1biQdyiQI


----------



## claireybell

I know haha no of us are ever online at same time! ;-)

Hmm stillNot sure on Vag douching, never done it but i suffer really easily from BV (uhhh tmi) so not sure if douching will be wise :-/

Pacific - yeah my cycles are tending to be 30-31.. But i only seem to get ewcm on the day of ovuation & next day it goes back sticky creamy & then 14dpo i get period, im gonna start usung Concieve plus sperm friendly lube & got me grapefruit juice - GAG!!! See if that encourages so good ewcm! Now just gotta get myself in mood for a humpathon HAHA!


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer,the link didn't show. I don't have tv (only internet) so linking to commericals is helpful lol


----------



## claireybell

Arghh cant get that link to work J pfft! Bloody iphone!!


----------



## pacificlove

DH and I did the everyday thing last month.. and it was still a bfn. I am considering the every other day method this month. Maybe his swimmers didn't have enough recovery time with:sex: every day. LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Poor CB is trying to catch up and is probably like WTF! It's like a chat room in here right now!


----------



## pacificlove

Just hit refresh often, or the F5 key... haha


----------



## claireybell

Haha yes indeed Giggs!! But lotsa fun ;) as soon as i read bavk to comment, another 3 comments appear Lol

Actually , maybe jigging every other days better leading right upto ov'ing..


----------



## claireybell

See lol! Im on iphone .. Laptops waaaaay to slow, mind you, my finger tapping on my phone is aswell ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

claireybell said:


> Haha yes indeed Giggs!! But lotsa fun ;) as soon as i read bavk to comment, another 3 comments appear Lol
> 
> Actually , maybe jigging every other days better leading right upto ov'ing..

Dang.. but glad you agree with me. I get so horny when I can't have it... :blush: :haha: so today is already a no. since yesterday was "real real real" good... haha


----------



## shaescott

I went on YouTube and listened to final countdown which led to listening to more 80s songs haha. I think I either have gas, my bladder is getting full (because my transitional epithelial cells are becoming too squamous lol #anatomy) or I'm getting PMS cramps. I can't go to the bathroom, I have to hold it for when my mom gets home.


----------



## claireybell

I had awful gas after i got my bfp with my son, almost dbled me up, stinky too Lol! Hoping its a good sign for ye ;)


----------



## JLM73

Yes I have to refresh for sure lol
I usually put names and comments below, then copy my msg ( before posting) refresh page- add past my msg in box and add any New comments, then send it lol

*Claire*- Go to youTube on your Iphone then search this:
Countdown ft. Europe: It's What You Do - GEICO

That's the exact name on the video. Hope it helps!

*Gigs*- Well Played INDEED on the olf frer score!
I always hit the stores in the retirement community when everyone else is out of OPKs or Hpts :haha:

*Dobby* Really hope you feel better soon. Hope you didn't catch your man's boy cooties hehe

How is everyone doing on house hunting?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- not doing nothing anything this cycle as far as temp and OPKs but next month depending on hubby's work schedule may start OPKs again. He might be working nights so probably no BDing until close to positive OPK and he'll have to wake me up at 2am when e gets home! Aahhh!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I know exactly what commercial you are talking about.

Sometimes things can just take time. But maybe every other day would be good shrugs.

Ty. Drank tea. Did not help at all =/ we're still in escrow. Appraisal guy went out over the weekend. Just waiting now for my loan agent to come through so we can remove our loan contingency


----------



## pacificlove

Still waiting for a final answer form financing. DH asked for another extension, so we have until next week friday, after that the seller will walk away.. as in no more extensions.


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Yes I have to refresh for sure lol
> I usually put names and comments below, then copy my msg ( before posting) refresh page- add past my msg in box and add any New comments, then send it lol
> 
> *Claire*- Go to youTube on your Iphone then search this:
> Countdown ft. Europe: It's What You Do - GEICO
> 
> That's the exact name on the video. Hope it helps!
> 
> *Gigs*- Well Played INDEED on the olf frer score!
> I always hit the stores in the retirement community when everyone else is out of OPKs or Hpts :haha:
> 
> *Dobby* Really hope you feel better soon. Hope you didn't catch your man's boy cooties hehe
> 
> How is everyone doing on house hunting?

Ha ha a messaging pro!!!


----------



## shaescott

I think it's probably my bladder that's giving me this pressure. Now I feel like I really have to pee. MUST. WAIT.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Cb- not doing nothing anything this cycle as far as temp and OPKs but next month depending on hubby's work schedule may start OPKs again. He might be working nights so probably no BDing until close to positive OPK and he'll have to wake me up at 2am when e gets home! Aahhh!

Loving in the midnight hour :) make sure you go to bed wearing something that'll get him in the mood as soon as hes home & not wanna sleep hehe


----------



## claireybell

How long you been holding Shae? Could always pee in a pot & dip test when it arrives?


----------



## shaescott

Since about 3 pm. 2 hours. I can wait half an hour. I'm young haha.


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha!! When its all you think about.. Makes you wanna bust!


----------



## JLM73

Shae if you have the vag muscle power to stop WHILE peeing, technically you can pee some out, to relieve some pressure and hold the rest, or can pee in a cup as you are so close to time.
hcg leaves urine kinda slow, loses 1/2 for each DAY it's left out ( who does this???) slower loss if kept cold. 
I peed my fmu today in a cup, and ran out for frers- tested 2 hrs later and the line came up , but at 22 dpo lol you should be dine even if you left is a couple hrs


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah don't overdo it. At 20+ dpo you should be fine even on a 30 minute hold. Especially if you don't drink anything.

And i second J, it can take some time for the hcg to leave the urine. You can slow it down by putting it in the fridge if that doesn't weird you out But 30 minutes would be totes fine. Just imagine how long it sits on the shelf at the lab in the doctor's office.


----------



## claireybell

A shelf full of pee.. They must really live their jobs ha!! 

Yes i agree also, have a pee in a cup & keep it safe where it wont get knocked 

Think il be turning in shortly, feeling slightly zzzzzzZ, 22:24 here yawn! Im so rock & roll haha


----------



## DobbyForever

They really do not want to scan me. I had some (actual this time lol) spotting just now and they're like nope


----------



## claireybell

Ah Dobby thats a pooper!!! Im dying to see a scan piccy hehe! Did you say it was 7 or 9 wks a scan?


----------



## claireybell

I'l be having an early vag scan to make sure its growing where it should be after the previous ectopic, the only silver lining ..


----------



## pacificlove

DobbyForever said:


> Haha I know exactly what commercial you are talking about.
> 
> Sometimes things can just take time. But maybe every other day would be good shrugs.
> 
> Ty. Drank tea. Did not help at all =/ we're still in escrow. Appraisal guy went out over the weekend. Just waiting now for my loan agent to come through so we can remove our loan contingency

Gah, every day or every other day? :shrug: that is the question...

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Technically my prenatal is scheduled at 7w6d, but I want one now lol.


----------



## claireybell

Days encounting... :) it'll fly by eeee!!!!


----------



## shaescott

My mom is running about 15 minutes late agggh imagine she forgot the test and I'm sitting here holding my pee for no reason....


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobby- that's like two weeks away! We can't wait that long!! Lol

Cb- yes definitely something new sexy. Haha 

Afm- progesterone stops today, AF due tomorrow or Wednesday not sure when or if I'll test.


----------



## shaescott

I'm just watching the time like "come onnnn.... Come OOONNNN...."


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs Green, so have you peed on a stick yet at all?
I have to live through you girls, LOL, I haven't even o'd yet.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- I poas at 8/9 dpo (almost positive it was 9 but could have been 8) and it was bfn. I thought I almost saw something but I'm pretty darn sure it's just where the line would have been like an indent or something and I was being crazy. Haha


----------



## shaescott

Any minute now she'll be here. My dog just came over and took a bit more ignoring than usual to go away... Hmmmm... Maybe I'm just over analyzing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, exciting! Can't wait to stare at your tests with you!

Shae, NOOOO I hope she gets there soon

Claire, it would if I was normal and not home sick. All I can do is stare at my ticker.

So... I booked at appointment at the hospital nearby, maybe I can convince a different doctor to scan me hahaha. I'll be headed that way in about 40 minutes. Takes FOREVER to park there. r_r If they don't scan me, I'll officially give up.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby I hope they'll scan you there!


----------



## pacificlove

Greenie, FX this turns into a true positive!

FX to you getting that elusive scan Dobby!

Shae, any minute now you get to release that bladder, LOL. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## shaescott

It's so weird, I put on new fresh smelling clothes and underwear and I can smell my vagina super strong ugh. It gets that way if I don't change my underwear or wear the same pants for 2+ days but I haven't with these. I was like embarrassed today cuz I'm sure everyone could smell it.


----------



## shaescott

Agh WHERE IS SHEEEEE


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> It's so weird, I put on new fresh smelling clothes and underwear and I can smell my vagina super strong ugh. It gets that way if I don't change my underwear or wear the same pants for 2+ days but I haven't with these. I was like embarrassed today cuz I'm sure everyone could smell it.

That's a good sign! I felt the same way when I got my bfp! Like holy f*** people do you NOT smell my vagina? I was so sure someone at work had to smell it. It was so strong haha. But I work with 7 year olds who would have said something. "Ms. B, why does your private area smell so bad today? Did you take a shower?"


----------



## shaescott

She's here I'll update you all


----------



## shaescott

It took a full minute for it to go across wtf. Now it's time to wait. Negative so far.


----------



## shaescott

Let's place bets. I bet I'm not pregnant.


----------



## shaescott

Nothing. I'm not pregnant.

I was tempted and shined a flashlight through the back and there was a line in the wrong place, it was too close to the control....???


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Shae...:hugs: 

maybe it's just to early of a test if you ovulated late?:shrug: you're not out until the witch shows!


----------



## DobbyForever

Well poop. That's so bizarre. =/


----------



## shaescott

I'm waiting for JLM to come in with her line eyes and be like "WAAAAIT I THINK I SEE SOMETHING MAYBE"


----------



## JLM73

Mrs G??? WAIT You have to test BEFORE you stop progest !!
A sharp drop in progest will cause miscarriage!
Pls test!


----------



## JLM73

Shae :(
Sorry
So just wondering since this is two cycles of guessing for you now...
Are you gonna Stop BC and let nature take it's course ?
Seems you really wanna baby, and if you WTT till 2023...omg you will lose your shit by the time you really can test and expect something.
Unfortunately, every woman is diff, no matter what your fam experiences, and it seems BC is working for you ...
8 yrs is a loooong time.


----------



## shaescott

No, I won't stop it. I know I'm not ready for a baby yet. If it happened, that's ok, but I'm not gonna try for it. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll convince fiancé to start trying late 2021 at the soonest...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- you have way too much patience haha I would die. Although it was opposite in our relationship, he was trying to convince me for a couple years. Poor guy, I would change my mind like I changed my underwear. Haha

J- I'm only supposed to take it cd18-27. That's what the doc said. I think it's supposed to help me clean it out this cycle if I don't get preggo. The doc said if I don't get my period 1-2 weeks after I stop to test then. Ha! Like I could wait a whole week after I stopped.


----------



## shaescott

About to have a long chat with the fiancé about waiting vs. my mental health lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahah your mental health.. That's so the truth.


----------



## JLM73

Oh yea! *DOBBY*!! You mentioned spotting???
WTH? How long? After BD or straining??
Need some deets!


----------



## shaescott

Fiancé has agreed to late 2021 for my sanity's sake


----------



## JLM73

omgggg! Shae that is forever still LOL
But you are young, so make him take you on great vacays till then!

MrsG
You still need to test tho cuz stopping it wil def make you bleed, and prob is you will lose an early preg if you are right now!!
Trust me docs don't think eveything thru lol
Maybe he didn't think you were gonna try this cycle


----------



## DobbyForever

So... the spotting was totally not vaginal haha. Turns out, I just pushed a wee too hard with my poops and aggravated my chronic hemorrhoid hahahaha.

But the bright side is I saw my little bean today. The machine was old and not cooperating, but she managed to get a fuzzy not zoomed in pic of him. Yes, HIM not THEM :p

KK exhaustion is winning and I want to go to work tomorrow <333
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001 2.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0001 3.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh my gosh!!! So exciting Dobby!!! 

J- I'll probably test in the morning (I take progesteron at night so I just took it) I'm just not sure I'm ready to be sad already tomorrow. I like not knowing.. Gives me hope. Ya know?


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, so sorry it's negative :( guess your mom's instinct was right this time. Bummer! But on the plus side, you dropped 2 years off your wtt date, so that's good, right? Time to change your signature! 

J, any test updates? 

Dobs, HOW ADORABLE! And i am so excited for you that it's just 1! 

And as for me.......

Consider my cake to be frosted :dance: looks like I'll be having my first proper tww since Des! Hubs is so funny. He's, like, 100% convinced i'm pregnant. I said, you know statistically it's only a 30% chance we'd conceive right away." And he said, "well statistically i have a 100% success rate." Hahahhahaha

Time will tell....but no more of the "will they" "won't they" stuff! I'm excited and terrified haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay for gig!! So glad you're on board!!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs!*OMG OMG!! YAY SO glad he iced your tasty cakes! LOL Woohoo
Ok you play it cool and let him enjoy his gloating about 100% success! I hope he's right and you get your *Team PINK*!

*Dobs*YAY!! Look at the lil Boy!!! Glad you can stop stressing twins ( actually you did have twins you just telepathically sent the Girl bean to Gigs LOL)

*MrsG* I know seeing bfns is hard but TRUST me you don't want to see a bfp in 2 days, and start bleeding due to progest drop. I just did this last month!
Hope all is well for you in am, I'll be testing each am with cheapies hoping for darker lines myself!


----------



## gigglebox

Yup! The ttc bus just needed an alignment :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

The Wheels on the BUs go round and round!
Alright, everybody is on board and we are flying along! Gigs did you do anymore opks?


----------



## gigglebox

AND you ladies get to have your cake and eat it too because i got a new duckie video up! Only took a full f'ing 48 hours to upload!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WtW7mDND2cU


----------



## gigglebox

Opk this morning was negative. I'll take another tomorrow and see what happens. I'm cycle day 13 so O will likely happen in the next 2-4 days...but could come as early as tomorrow.


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> So... the spotting was totally not vaginal haha. Turns out, I just pushed a wee too hard with my poops and aggravated my chronic hemorrhoid hahahaha.
> 
> But the bright side is I saw my little bean today. The machine was old and not cooperating, but she managed to get a fuzzy not zoomed in pic of him. Yes, HIM not THEM :p
> 
> KK exhaustion is winning and I want to go to work tomorrow <333

Yay look at that cute little bean! So exciting to see him!! Lol to pushing too hard. You need some fiber girl!



gigglebox said:


> Shae, so sorry it's negative :( guess your mom's instinct was right this time. Bummer! But on the plus side, you dropped 2 years off your wtt date, so that's good, right? Time to change your signature!
> 
> J, any test updates?
> 
> Dobs, HOW ADORABLE! And i am so excited for you that it's just 1!
> 
> And as for me.......
> 
> Consider my cake to be frosted :dance: looks like I'll be having my first proper tww since Des! Hubs is so funny. He's, like, 100% convinced i'm pregnant. I said, you know statistically it's only a 30% chance we'd conceive right away." And he said, "well statistically i have a 100% success rate." Hahahhahaha
> 
> Time will tell....but no more of the "will they" "won't they" stuff! I'm excited and terrified haha

That was fast! Yay for baby making! I'm excited for you! 



mrs.green2015 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! So exciting Dobby!!!
> 
> J- I'll probably test in the morning (I take progesteron at night so I just took it) I'm just not sure I'm ready to be sad already tomorrow. I like not knowing.. Gives me hope. Ya know?

Good luck tomorrow! Fingers crossed for you! 



shaescott said:


> About to have a long chat with the fiancé about waiting vs. my mental health lol

Lol 2021 is closer but I bet you'll both change your minds and do it sooner. :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

YAY!! For ducks!!
Gigs you totally look diff than I expected...not to KNOW what to expect, but I think it's like that for everyone on the forum lol.
OMG awesome Name for your "Gardens" LOL I love it!!

So:blush: I'm a little behind cuz I've been busy chatting with a BOYYY! lol
Well a man, but omg I think he is sooo frickin cute and he's a FT single dad, and we like the same things! Now when and HOW does one bring up a donor baby possibility??? OMG...the timing of events in my life LOL


----------



## JLM73

Oh yea Gigs - which type duck is making that funny noise when you go let them out??
It sounds like a nerdy laugh :rofl: SO cute!
I have never seen solid black ducks- kinda cool lookin!
Hope you O TODAYYY! FX for you!
:dust:


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> AND you ladies get to have your cake and eat it too because i got a new duckie video up! Only took a full f'ing 48 hours to upload!
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WtW7mDND2cU

That was so cute and exciting! I've never heard of black eggs! I love your large yard and grass. Love it! You and your hubs make an adorable couple, now make some babies! :happydance:

I've been feeling ill today, headache & nausea. I am think dehydration as we were out all day running errands and I didn't drink much. Hope you ladies are well. I'm off to bed. :sleep:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> YAY!! For ducks!!
> Gigs you totally look diff than I expected...not to KNOW what to expect, but I think it's like that for everyone on the forum lol.
> OMG awesome Name for your "Gardens" LOL I love it!!
> 
> So:blush: I'm a little behind cuz I've been busy chatting with a BOYYY! lol
> Well a man, but omg I think he is sooo frickin cute and he's a FT single dad, and we like the same things! Now when and HOW does one bring up a donor baby possibility??? OMG...the timing of events in my life LOL

Ooh new boy? Have fun! :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Bad timing LOL
We shall see- not saying a worrrrd till I know if it's going anywhere!
G'night all. I am finally packing it in 1 am here :sleep:


----------



## claireybell

ohhhh ive missed so much from falling asleep Lol! 

Gigs, gonna try & view that ducky video in a minute hehe .. I reckon you'll ov in just a few days :) then my ov'ing will shortly follow! Get that man of yours on board haha!! 

Shae, so sorry it was negative hun.. Hugs, but yes until you come off bc have lotsa lush holidays to hot climates hehe & if pregnancy randomly happens inbetween that, fantastic ;)

Dobs OMG your lil blue bean yay!! Finally a scan & you can relax! Makes it all more real on scans :happydance: hope you feeling a lil more better today & minimal pg sickness.

J - ohhhh you've been chatting some nice man up! Go girl! Go get some Lol! Ahh as much as i love my SO i do miss the excitement of meeting someone new :) when are peeing on more sticks again??


----------



## claireybell

Yes Mrs G - keep doing progesterone as J says! & all fingers & toes crossed for testing really soon! 

Im thinking i may go online & order some FRERs & cheapy 10miu tests.. As i know im gonna get reeeeeeally obssessed with peeing this month seeing as i skipped a whole cycle Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

So everyone posted a lot and I'll come back but I don't have time since I'm late for work and in a little bit of shock...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is a better pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## claireybell

OMG!!!! Mrs G congratulations lovely!!! Yay!!!! X


----------



## claireybell

Just goes to show how much an extra few days waiting makes! Hehe! I bet u have a spring in your step all day :)


----------



## gigglebox

OMG CONGRATS MRS!!!!!!
So beyond thrilled for you! Aahhhh can't wait to see more and read the whole story of your shock!!!

J, a man you say?!do tell! What do you have in common? Is he hot? A single dad sounds PERFECT. How many kids does he have? Also, i'm curious what you thought i looked like lol; not as hot as you were expecting, i'm sure :haha: I'M JUST A FARM GIRL! Cut me some slack ;)

Dobs, I can see a penis in that scan, i'm sure of it!


----------



## claireybell

Giggs i saw you online & was omg you have to come see Mrs G's post Lol!! 

Just a farm girl! Thats kinda hot, all that rolling round in haystax & cowgirl stuff haha!!

Hows the opk's looking today?? Finally managed to get the FF link on my signature yay!!


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, yay about your man being on board! Nice duck video too, are the black ones Cayugas? Sorry, I don't have sound here at work, probably better that way :winkwink:

Dob, hurray for your scan! FX for team blue!!!

JLM, who knows, maybe you'll get a live in penis out of this, haha! Have fun with him :blush:

Mrs Green: Huge Congrats, so happy for you!!:happydance:

Looks like a couple of us will be o'ing around the same time, Giggle, Claire and me! Did I miss anyone?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I love your duck video. I was telling hubs this weekend if we had land I want ducks again. You've inspired me back to the crazy side! Haha 

J- can't wait to hear all about this man.. Especially with gig asking all those questions lol I think she covered them all. 

Afm- I forced myself to test because I was positive I would get a bfn and I was over this whole Ttc thing. But I tested and looked about a minutes after ans was shocked! I literally had to walk away and our clothes in the dryer because I thought I was seeing things! I'm very excited/nervous. I'll take progesteron until I get a clear answer from my doctor. 

Since I've never done this.. When should I get a blood test and talk to my doctor? I just want to make sure it comes back positive but not wait too long because of the progesteron. In case I need a different kind/ dose.


----------



## shaescott

Omg congrats Mrs Green!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, call them today and ask. Every doctor differs so it's best to call and see what their specific guidelines are. 

So, I took my last opk today. What do y'all think? :dance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- every person and their body is different but that's how my darkest ones got. So I say positive! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

pacificlove said:


> Giggle, yay about your man being on board! Nice duck video too, are the black ones Cayugas? Sorry, I don't have sound here at work, probably better that way :winkwink:
> 
> Dob, hurray for your scan! FX for team blue!!!
> 
> JLM, who knows, maybe you'll get a live in penis out of this, haha! Have fun with him :blush:
> 
> Mrs Green: Huge Congrats, so happy for you!!:happydance:
> 
> Looks like a couple of us will be o'ing around the same time, Giggle, Claire and me! Did I miss anyone?

Yup! Sorry if I'm repeating myself...we have 10 cayugas, 1 black runner, 2 fawn/white runners, 4 KC's, one KC/rouen mix, 2 buffs, and the rest are white layers. I never asked, what breeds are in your flock?

J, i agree, have some fun! It's not like he's going to knock you up :winkwink:

I'm happy to be in a legit 2ww with a couple of you at the same time! I'm just sitting here waiting for O pains to hit. Looks like it should be today or tomorrow if that's a positive OPK (done on a 3ish hour hold). That doesn't bode well for team pink though....but i was talking to hubs and i can see how having 2 boys will have a lot of perks, so I think i'll be OK with either scenario.


----------



## JLM73

OMG Mrs G!!!!! CONGRATS
*CALL YOUR DOC ASAP!!*
He should get you back on progest so you don't bleeeeed!!!
OMG how exciting!!!!!:happydance: YAY *Team Yellow*!!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's hard to say, Gigs. Like Greene said, it really can be up to the test and your body. I'd call it not quite positive but expect one soon. Bd for good measure? Esp since you want a girlie

Brb clicking back through to catch up


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo J has a mystery penis? Details!!!!

Gigs. So glad hubs Is on board!!! And lol penis in the scan

Greenie, that is definitely positive! Can you ask for a quantitative beta rather than the qualitative test?

PL, hope you catch the eggie this cycle :)

Claire, love FF. I see a link but not the chart thumbnail. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Shea, glad you and fiance are re-negotiating the wtt period though!

Brea, thank you! :) just staring at your sig a waiting for those hpts


----------



## JLM73

*Gig* I second Dobby, that opk is very close to +, could be + later today!
OOOH Exciting...make sure you "get off" at the GIRL Bus Stop :haha:
Actually Gigs you are one hot mama, and I love the hair color! I am just so used to seeing the avatar of Des with just bits of your dark hair that you were like faceless!!!
You and your man are SUPER cute too! And your duck setup is reallly nice.
I've never heard of black eggs:shock: Kinda ...Halloweenish - right on time!
May I also add you really don't giggle in your vids!

*Dobs* So glad your bleed was nothing problematic! And your Jellybean is so cute already!

*Shae* Hope you aren't bailing on us anytime soon!? A few more melt downs and you can prob whittle your fiance down to 2016 LOL
But really- when are you all planning to marry? Maybe if it's not so far out then you can start NTNP :shrug:

*MrsG* Sooo frickin HAPPY for you :dance:
I am really glad you tested and are staying on progest.
You should :telephone: call your doc asap tho, as they will likely want to do labs on you to see where your progest is, and beta, and ensure you are on enough progest.
:hugs:

AFM :dohh: totally auto peed this morning. Woke up tired and crampy, and was more focused on taking all my vits and progest that peeing in the cup.
Holdding a cpl more hours to do a wally cheapie.

Asfor the man, saw him on a dating site, and we have just been chatting away.
He is a dingle FT dad of 8yo daughter. This is cool to me, bcuz my prob is most men have their kids here and there, and when they don't it's party time- and since I am with my 4yo most the week, I need someone that is into doing family things and kid things. So far so good. We shall see...setting the hook ...lemme se if I can reel him in without breaking the line LOL.
I'm not saying a word about the TTC bfp thing, until I know if it's a workable thing.
I'll figure it out once I get past the "danger zone" and know if this is a healthy sticky bean!
:dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and love the new duck video!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sounds like a good plan to me! That's so exciting! I never liked dating. It was so much energy haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

So the advice nurse emailed my doc to ask about progesterone because sometimes they keep you on it your whole pregnancy! Thanks J! The doc is supposed to call me later to let me know and if I need to come in before the standard first prenatal. Advice nurse said no to blood and that if I got a positive then I'm pregnant those are for false negatives. So I'm waiting until the doc calls then I'll ask her fr a blood haha I want the blood test done before I tell hubs

I text my best friend a pic while I was talking to her on the phone and she cried! I just keep thinking its a mistake. Definitely taking another tomorrow!


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, I have mostly Cayugas, love them, they are so friendly. I have a couple of Ancona ducks and a few more random runner ducks that came with the layer flock of Cayugas. 

I am off work for 4 days starting Thursday, maybe I should pick up some opks? LOL
I still haven't deceided on a "method" yet.. every day or every other day bd.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL, I vote every other day. That's what my doctor suggested. Every other day from CD 10 to CD 20, but since you will be confirming O every other day plus each day of your positive opk. Man, I remember when I used to get bd that often. Sigh. i mean I guess it's a good thing our sex life has pretty much died now lol

Greenie, there is no mistaking that line! When do you see the doc? That nurse is a poopie head. <- been hanging around 7 year olds too much


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol Dobby- I still say poopy head and butthead all the time. My first prenatal appointment is on the phone next week. But I just emailed my doctor basically begging her for a blood test. I'm sure she will approve it. So I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

PL, Cayugas are my favorite :) although the black runner (who we named Tony) has grown on me! I would love to get some Anconas eventually, as well as some silver Welsh harlequins :D but no more ducks until we make sure we can sell eggs...I actually got my first potential buyer contact me today and says she'll pick some up sunday :happydance: anywho, about the opk's....i had fun with them, but probably won't use them next cycle. But i encourage everyone to pee on them so do it!

J!!! HOW DO YOU FORGET TO TEST?! I'm obsessed so it's hard for me to comprehend haha


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't know how I feel about this Super Girl series. trailer I just saw... =/

Lol J, honestly I like smu better anyway. Have you tested yet?!

Gigs, that's great! Sorry your mini farm didn't work out. Found any black eggs yet? And so glad you got 8 that one day :)


----------



## pacificlove

gigglebox said:


> PL, Cayugas are my favorite :) although the black runner (who we named Tony) has grown on me! I would love to get some Anconas eventually, as well as some silver Welsh harlequins :D but no more ducks until we make sure we can sell eggs...I actually got my first potential buyer contact me today and says she'll pick some up sunday :happydance: anywho, about the opk's....i had fun with them, but probably won't use them next cycle. But i encourage everyone to pee on them so do it!
> 
> J!!! HOW DO YOU FORGET TO TEST?! I'm obsessed so it's hard for me to comprehend haha

I like the Ancona's too, I can tell them appart! :haha: Congrats on the new egg customer, what I have learned is that if you can make up a duck egg fact sheet people are more likely to try them. People just don't know the differences so are unwilling to try something new. 

Dobby: Oh boy, today is CD10! Guess I won't tell that we bd'd 3x on sunday.. ROFL


----------



## JLM73

Haven't tested yet. I haven't had anything to drink since last night so pee will DEF be concentrated- eating sunflower seed right now too Salty hehe.
Here is FL we see alot of those black and white blotchy ducks where they have the ugly bumpy red thing above the bill?? I don't care for them. Lots of lakes around, so everytime I see a white duck or the green head mallard type?? I am very amused.
Very few swans around either. Honestly with the gators around even in smaller neighborhood lakes/ponds, I don't see how they don't get snatched!:shock:


----------



## gigglebox

That's a great idea. The customer has had them before and is actually sensitive to chicken eggs, so I don't have to convince her ;) and i laughed at being able to tell them apart, haha--we have a handful named, and they only have names because we can tell them apart....except for any lf the "twin" sets....the buffs are both called "Buffy", the runners are called "The Twins", and our two male kc's are "The Bros". We joke that they have an bromance going on....they stick close together all the time and will go missing in dark corners of the pen, then come out together....looking guilty, i'm sure :haha:

Cd10! Woohoo! What's your cycle length?


----------



## gigglebox

Those black/white/red ones are Muscovy. Great little broody things, quieter than other ducks...but I don't care for their diseased appearance myself :haha:

PEE, DAMN IT! And don't miss the stick this time! :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Muscovy duck... yeah I don't like their look either. 

Cervix is still very low here, CD10.


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL way to go! Yeah.. I haven't gotten laid in a week. I'm too sick to want it, but I know SO wants it. He was dropping hints like mad on Sat/Sun, but I just couldn't. I felt like poo. Duck poo.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* I agree. Even with pastries, if you tell ppl certain ingreds they start making faces without even trying the FREE sample lol.
My Portuguese cakes have olive oil in them, and are very dense and moist, but I don't tell ppl that and just focus on the organic honey and fruits I use. Once they try it they love it..then I tell them it has olive oil if they ask how it is so moist:haha:
I actually had to tone it back a bit from the orig recipe, cuz americans poo poo anything they aren't used to, like the clove flavor as well. I am gonna roll out a new "cake" that is more a side to go with a meal. Less sweet, more savory.
Just gotta decide how I wanna do it first...

I think the duck egg Fact sheet is an amazing idea!
I asked the same questions here - Why duck eggs??
In sales Facts are everything. Just keep it short and to the point. Humorous logos on flyers usually help when handing them out Gig Your Garden Name alone is hilarious!

Ok just peed on a cheapie, same faint line??:-k
I really hope this isn't a sign the hcg has stopped...even a slow riser should have gotten much darker at 16dpo since the faint lines started at 10dpo! Grrr


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- sorry it's so faint still. I'm holding hope for the of the frer in a couple days. 

Gig- I also love the idea of a duck face sheet!!!

So I won't with my doctor! I'm getting a qualitative hcg blood test. Just deciding if I should take it today or tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Go today! Go today! GO RIGHT NOW! Lol :)

J, sorry the line still seems faint. =/ Can you post it?

Gigs, I agree that the fact sheet would be a great idea.

And J lol about the cakes. When we go to Thai restaurants, my mom orders everyone else's food first and then orders hers and is like, "I want my dish made the way Thai people make it for Thai people." hahaha


----------



## pacificlove

gigglebox said:


> That's a great idea. The customer has had them before and is actually sensitive to chicken eggs, so I don't have to convince her ;) and i laughed at being able to tell them apart, haha--we have a handful named, and they only have names because we can tell them apart....except for any lf the "twin" sets....the buffs are both called "Buffy", the runners are called "The Twins", and our two male kc's are "The Bros". We joke that they have an bromance going on....they stick close together all the time and will go missing in dark corners of the pen, then come out together....looking guilty, i'm sure :haha:
> 
> Cd10! Woohoo! What's your cycle length?

Sorry, I missed your question, I seem to average 30 days.

JLM, we want to see your pee stick!


----------



## pacificlove

Dang, so hungry reading about pastries and all I brought for lunch is a sandwich... the other option is gas station food out here at my work....:sick:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm with you. I'm stuck at home with no energy to cook. I am craving my mom's rice soup :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Taking my qualitative blood test in 30 minutes. So nervous. I'm waiting for someone to say it's been a mistake. Also doc said in far enough along to be making progestrone on my own and by to continue it. I think only special circumstances would you stay on it.


----------



## pacificlove

That's exciting Greenie! FX for some good numbers!


----------



## claireybell

Does my FF link not work then? Ohhhhhhh the annoyance!!! 

Giggs - id say that OPK is literally positive start jigging baby woop ;)

J post the cheapie pic..


----------



## JLM73

Lol I'm trying to get a decent pic:growlmad:
still faint WTH??
I almost think it's lighter, but I did use smu with 3 hr hold...dunno
back in a bit


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie FXed! So they'll test for prog as well? Can't wait to hear what your levels are at. :)

Claire, it works. But the page where you got the link, I think you can scroll down to get a BB Code for thumbnails. Like how J's shows a mini version of her chart in her sig. If you click "Sharing" then click "Get Code", you can scroll down and it will give you codes to put the thumbnail in your sig. You want the bbCode code for this board. Mine looks like without the *:
[*url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27f3c3][*img]https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27f3c3/thumb.png[/*img]
My Ovulation Chart[/*url]


----------



## gigglebox

Stuck at Arby's. Well, I wa at Walmart buying bras actually...then my car died. Starter's shot. My mom's on her way back with the boy so I'm waiting for her to get me on her way. Ugh I'm all full of feels right now and wanna cry :( $160 for the damn starter. Grrrr...and won't have my car tomorrow. I really wanted to take Des out. Grrrrr

J sorry to hear about the test :/ I hope it's not a bad sign!


----------



## claireybell

All very technical Lol! I'l try it thanks Dobby ;) 

A dark line like that Mrs G i bet the levels are really great, 

J how man dpo are ye now?? Very frustrating with the fainties still :-(


----------



## claireybell

ooh sorted my chart Lol! 

Giggs uhhhh cars! Hope it can be fixed quickly :-/ we have a courtesy hire car via insurance at the moment, someone reversed into our Lexus on Sunday, joys!! Anoying thing is, someone did the exact same last year on same part of car grr!!


----------



## JLM73

Working on labeling only 1 good pic really :(
At least I got to smile that as expected my drug test is a BFN :rofl:
Too bad I can't rub it in exhubs face in person. He just wasted $70:smug:
No idea why the moron thought it would come up with anything anyway- he should have checked me for prenatals LOL


----------



## claireybell

Lol!!! In ya face Ex!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb! Fortunately hubs is a mechanic so at least I won't be paying labor to fix it. Well, at least I won't be paying with money :winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

J your ex is crazy town. Glad e wasted his money! Ahole.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooow what a d* move! Your ex is a dip.

Claire, yay! Gld you got it sorted.

Gigs, awww bummer. Nice to have a handy husband. He lends you a hand with the car... you lend him a hand with his.... ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- no only testing hcg levels. Will get results late tonight. 

J- your ex sounds like a crazy person. Glad he wasted money!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa so smutty dobs!! 

Ah yes hes a Mechanic, saving on the pounds or Dollars!


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, stupid starter but yay for cost savings! You and I have a lot in common, haha. Not just the ducks, farm, etc ..My hubby used to be in the shop but has moved to a desk a few years ago now to parts & service manager. 

JLM. what a stupid ex. Serves him right though.


----------



## JLM73

So annoyed....now I don't know if SMU made lines lighter or if they are fading like last month :growlmad:


----------



## pacificlove

JLM, at what point would your doctor do blood tests?


----------



## claireybell

Ah J sorry the tests arent getting darker.. Will any bloodwork get done as you do have lotsa faint positives?


----------



## JLM73

mrs.green2015 said:


> Taking my qualitative blood test in 30 minutes. So nervous. I'm waiting for someone to say it's been a mistake. Also doc said in far enough along to be making progestrone on my own and by to continue it. I think only special circumstances would you stay on it.

Mrs G most women stay on progest thru12 wks, that's when the placenta takes over.
Even as a surrogate I had to be on itthru 10 wks, and wean off, not a sudden stop. I wouldn't want to risk it jmo!

Yes my ex is both crazy and an ass...that's why he is ex hubs :haha: 
NEXT!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> This is a better pic.

Yay congrats! I'm so exited for you! 



gigglebox said:


> Mrs, call them today and ask. Every doctor differs so it's best to call and see what their specific guidelines are.
> 
> So, I took my last opk today. What do y'all think? :dance:

Better go seduce hubs!



DobbyForever said:


> Shea, glad you and fiance are re-negotiating the wtt period though!
> 
> Brea, thank you! :) just staring at your sig a waiting for those hpts

Yeah it's getting close, I'll post pics if I get any lines. I'm worried about this cycle though. I might've gotten my o date wrong my first cycle since I wasn't using opks or temping. Since I don't know for sure, I don't know how long my LP is. If AF comes oh time this month it's only 10 days. I don't know what to think as of now. If it is only 10 days I'm going to have to lengthen it somehow. I started complex b already just in case. I get progesterone is next?:nope::shrug:



JLM73 said:


> So annoyed....now I don't know if SMU made lines lighter or if they are fading like last month :growlmad:
> View attachment 901657
> 
> View attachment 901659

This is driving me crazy! Hurry up little bean!!


----------



## JLM73

I only have a GP right now and she will NOT do a beta or progest!
I don't want a new GYN after being with mine over 10 yrs, and worked with them they are A+ in this area.
New gyn said 6 wk wait....
Walk in beta here is $49- not in my budget


----------



## Breeaa

Ok I just started temping and need help. It's silly, and I am not sure if this is the reason but can wet hair mess with temps? I don't always blow dry if i shower at night and just stick it in a bun. I've temped 4 days now, the first was 97.7 and I thought maybe it was because I had to get up multiple times at night. Next day it was 97.83, next 97.91, then back to 97.7 today. Or is that a normal range? I have no idea how to do this aside from take it before immediately after you wake up and before getting out of bed. :shrug:

OH forgot to say the two lower temps were the days I had wet hair. Oops!


----------



## claireybell

$49 jeeeez thats crazy?!! I have everything still crossed that bean is still finding a comfy sticky spot :flower:

Nah, wet hair shouldnt affect temps i wouldnt of thought..?..!


----------



## claireybell

Are you taking temps at exact time each morning? Tbh my first chart when i fell pg was really scattered ups & downs, could clearly see my ov temp shift though, up & down through the night only re-reading your post again lol.. I guess that could affect the temps that morning if you havent slept very long u til you woke to take temp.. :-/


----------



## claireybell

Right thats the 3rd time today ive had odd twinges around my left ovary, surely its waaaaay to early for ov'ing fertile period, unless super short cycle this month, only on cd8??


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Are you taking temps at exact time each morning? Tbh my first chart when i fell pg was really scattered ups & downs, could clearly see my ov temp shift though, up & down through the night only re-reading your post again lol.. I guess that could affect the temps that morning if you havent slept very long u til you woke to take temp.. :-/

Yeah it's the same time in the morning, I have a timer set to wake me up so I can remember on the weekends, and weekdays I had to get up at that time anyway to get kids ready for school. 

The first night I didn't sleep well at all, the past 3 were decent though with long stretches before temping.


----------



## JLM73

Actually BBT is very fickle
Any change in sleep can affect it So wet hair could technically cool you off a bit.
ANYthing can change it- don't worry about individ temps, so long as you can distinguish pre o section from post o section.
Some things that affect bbt- partner tossing and turning, or snoring or coughing, neighbors dog barking, colder weather or house beeing cooler/warmer than norm, partner's alarm if earlier than when you temp, being sick, certain meds etc
Basically anything that pulls you out of the deepest level of sleep even if it doesn't fully wake you. Mainly you just wanna see avg of temps lower before O, and avg higher post O. If you use FF and opk, you can switch between interpretations.
For ex I like to seeeee the Red O line marker and not wait 3 days for temps since I have insomnia and they may be sketch..
So I will put my chart in OPK mode when I get +opk, then once I def see temps higher after O for a few days, I will switch to advanced.
I rarely use FAM mode since you need to sustain temp above previous 6 temps, and it's easy to lose crosshairs with one bad temp
:dust:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Actually BBT is very fickle
> Any change in sleep can affect it So wet hair could technically cool you off a bit.
> ANYthing can change it- don't worry about individ temps, so long as you can distinguish pre o section from post o section.
> Some things that affect bbt- partner tossing and turning, or snoring or coughing, neighbors dog barking, colder weather or house beeing cooler/warmer than norm, partner's alarm if earlier than when you temp, being sick, certain meds etc
> Basically anything that pulls you out of the deepest level of sleep even if it doesn't fully wake you. Mainly you just wanna see avg of temps lower before O, and avg higher post O. If you use FF and opk, you can switch between interpretations.
> For ex I like to seeeee the Red O line marker and not wait 3 days for temps since I have insomnia and they may be sketch..
> So I will put my chart in OPK mode when I get +opk, then once I def see temps higher after O for a few days, I will switch to advanced.
> I rarely use FAM mode since you need to sustain temp above previous 6 temps, and it's easy to lose crosshairs with one bad temp
> :dust:


Thanks! That's good to know. My sleep probably gets disturbed more than I realize. I'll just keep it going and see what happens. :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Whats all this fam & opk mode? Whats fam? Should i be using it/not? Lol


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Whats all this fam & opk mode? Whats fam? Should i be using it/not? Lol

Not sure either. I'm using advanced mode which the default I think.


----------



## JLM73

If you scroll down below your chart you can click Override to change how FF interprets your chart

Basically *Advanced* is best if new to charting. It accounts for everything you enter on your chart but requires 3 days temp rise past O for crosshairs.
*OPK* it will show a vertical line where it thinks you O'd based on +opks ONLY regardless of your temps.
*FAM* Fertility awareness mode- it will not give you crosshairs until you have a temp rise HIGHER than your 6 previous temps


----------



## DobbyForever

What J said lol


----------



## Breeaa

More nausea. What the heck?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo exciting. I got nausea at 7dpo with my pregnancy before this


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Ooo exciting. I got nausea at 7dpo with my pregnancy before this

I just want to say it's a coincidence because I don't want to get my hopes up, but they might already be a little up. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Right? It's hard not to get your hopes up. That dip though + nausea today with your O and O-2 timing... if your temp shoots up tomorrow I would say test.


----------



## JLM73

Oh my Damn!
ALMOST sent an hpt pic to my dude I'm texting with LOL
THAT mighta been both awkward annnnd problematic :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO!!!! Oh my god. I almost sent my ultrasound pic to my family FB chat instead of to my best friend last night, too.


----------



## JLM73

He'd be like Babe WTF?? We haven't even had sex yet!! You cheated on me already??

Me- No no no babe ...see what had happened wassss...this one night...I met this dude in a McD's parking lot...ok 2 nights in a row...

Him- WTF???

Insert awkward silence here ... LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Babe, it's cool. See, I have a time machine and that's our bfp from the future.

Lol jk that's even more sketch. Sorry just saw that "eating tomorrow's leftovers" commercial


----------



## JLM73

I love that commercial lol!

Yea I don't even wanna think about how to go there on the ttc subject atm lol


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Right? It's hard not to get your hopes up. That dip though + nausea today with your O and O-2 timing... if your temp shoots up tomorrow I would say test.

I might wait until Thursday and try. I only have 1 cheap test and 1 frer. Going to use the frer only after AF doesn't show.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> He'd be like Babe WTF?? We haven't even had sex yet!! You cheated on me already??
> 
> Me- No no no babe ...see what had happened wassss...this one night...I met this dude in a McD's parking lot...ok 2 nights in a row...
> 
> Him- WTF???
> 
> Insert awkward silence here ... LOL

Lmao McDonalds parking lot??? Hahahahha does he do his thing and bring it with him or does he do his thing in the car before you meet with him? I'm curious how this works. :haha::blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeaa said:


> Lmao McDonalds parking lot??? Hahahahha does he do his thing and bring it with him or does he do his thing in the car before you meet with him? I'm curious how this works. :haha::blush:

Brb grabbing popcorn. I love it when J explains this. :) <3


----------



## pacificlove

Me too, I love JLM's donor story!

There is a movie with Jennifer Aniston where she uses a donor but her friend spills the goodies so replaces it with his own. Why can't I think of the title now?


----------



## JLM73

Welll my donor spilled the cup this cycle thus 2 trips LOL
I was NOT amused
and omw to pick up son, but no I wanted "fresh" so I "assist" basically some neck kissing and occasional leg touches:blush: HIGHLY awkward first few times, as he could NOT perform without assist and I drove a few hours one way, so I was willing to "help".
Thank God he's a minute man if you will...insert awkward small talk after as I guard the cup lol, then he leaves and I dash thru the Unsuspecting McD's crowd cup in hand ( gah if they only knew what was in it LMAO)
and run to the girls rom to insert with a sterile syringe...usually drive home both smiling and wincing at the puddle I am sitting in by the time I get home :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Wasn't it called "The Switch"? Hold on, I want to remember now. Yup. That's it!

Oh man J. I remember when he spilled. So bad.


----------



## DobbyForever

F* me. I need one more day of rest, but I HAVE to go to work tomorrow. I don't have a fever or strep or any real reason to stay home other than I feel like death, but tomorrow we have open house. And because our school is weird, open house is when parents come through the classroom for the first two hours of school and watch you teach! WTF who does that?! Only thing I hate about my school. I would much rather do the "dog and pony show" other schools do


----------



## mrs.green2015

Love the donor story j. Haha 

Dobby- this was cycle #7 for me too!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay lucky #7! When do you get your results?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'll get them tonight. Probably about 8-9pm. They'll come through an email. So my phone will be by my side all night. Haha


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Welll my donor spilled the cup this cycle thus 2 trips LOL
> I was NOT amused
> and omw to pick up son, but no I wanted "fresh" so I "assist" basically some neck kissing and occasional leg touches:blush: HIGHLY awkward first few times, as he could NOT perform without assist and I drove a few hours one way, so I was willing to "help".
> Thank God he's a minute man if you will...insert awkward small talk after as I guard the cup lol, then he leaves and I dash thru the Unsuspecting McD's crowd cup in hand ( gah if they only knew what was in it LMAO)
> and run to the girls rom to insert with a sterile syringe...usually drive home both smiling and wincing at the puddle I am sitting in by the time I get home :rofl:

OH my! Rofl! That's hilarious!! I'm surprised you don't use the menstrual cups to keep it from pooling out for a while!

Oh and how did you meet and get this guy to be your donor?


----------



## JLM73

Breeaa I was a surrogate in 2009, and the agency I was with had surros, egg and sperm donors, so knew him from there.

No soft cup- couldn't find any local and no time to order one, I found a reusable menst cup at health store, but literally was $45...not happening.
It's alright the good swimmers aren't in what leaks out anyhow lol


----------



## JLM73

:shock: OMG! can NOT believe spilt swimmer saga was back on *page 49*!!! Holy heck! I think we have the best thread by far lol
and now...back by popular demand...*The Spilt Swimmer Saga*..
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...le-we-wait-commentary-pull-out-method-49.html


----------



## Breeaa

Is it possible to get a pink evap line on a frer?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right?! Y'all have been chatty chatty lately ;) I go to work and it's like 6 pages later haha.

Breeaa, sounds like someone caved and tested!!!! The new one or the old one? I NEVER got evaps on the old one. I don't get evaps with the new one, just awful indents.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- I haven't ever used Frer but I think with any color then it's not considered evap. I may be wrong though. 

Dob- don't go to work then you won't have to worry. Haha


----------



## JLM73

Not a pink evap Bree, the indent looks like a vacant space or gray
POST IT!!


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Lol right?! Y'all have been chatty chatty lately ;) I go to work and it's like 6 pages later haha.
> 
> Breeaa, sounds like someone caved and tested!!!! The new one or the old one? I NEVER got evaps on the old one. I don't get evaps with the new one, just awful indents.

Lol I actually tested earlier this afternoon (before you mentioned testing and I still only have one left) and a few hours later there was a little pink line. I've taken quite a few frers this year and none of them have ever showed an evap line. I've just never seen an evap line so I don't know if it's supposed to be gray or pink.


----------



## shaescott

Wow I missed a lot. Mrs Green! Test results! 

So no AF still. Back to carving notches on a tree haha. CM is creamy again but idk.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I would go crazy not knowing when AF is coming or always wondering if maybe I'm preggo. I couldn't do it. 

Test results should be in the next couple hours... Patiently waiting.


----------



## JLM73

Bree if that pink line is VERY faint, it's possible it was there earlier and you couldnt tell due to the window glare. I also noticed that when wet the test strip is a bit see thru, but dries white and opaque, so it may have been there earlier


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Not a pink evap Bree, the indent looks like a vancant space or gray
> POST IT!!


Ill post the pic soon I have to help with kids homework, showers and then get them too bed. I'm behind schedule. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Bree if that pink line is VERY faint, it's possible it was there earlier and you couldnt tell due to the window glare. I also noticed that when wet the test strip is a bit see thru, but dries white and opaque, so it may have been there earlier

Ok, I'm sad, it's not showing as pink in the pic it is. I swear it's pink though? Maybe I'm seeing what I want to see. Anyway, here is the pic. For some reason the website keeps flipping it despite me trying to make it sideways. I will retest on Thursday if AF doesn't show I guess.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DobbyForever

Looks hella pink to me!


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Looks hella pink to me!

Yay! Must be my phone that won't let me see the pink very well. I hope this is a good sign. Still trying not to get my hopes up since it was a few hours after testing. Trying not to go out and buy 2 more boxes of frers...


----------



## DobbyForever

I did turn my brightness all the way up so could just be your screen is dark. Shrugs. Yeah.... I wouldn't buy two. One three pack is good ;)


----------



## gigglebox

pacificlove said:


> Giggle, stupid starter but yay for cost savings! You and I have a lot in common, haha. Not just the ducks, farm, etc ..My hubby used to be in the shop but has moved to a desk a few years ago now to parts & service manager. .

So weird! Well, what do you did/did you do? I used to work in customer service. Just wondering how parallel ours lives are  and how does your hubs like being behind the desk? Hubs thought about being a service writer at his old job but said it's stressful as heck (used to work at Mini). 



JLM73 said:


> I only have a GP right now and she will NOT do a beta or progest!
> I don't want a new GYN after being with mine over 10 yrs, and worked with them they are A+ in this area.
> New gyn said 6 wk wait....
> Walk in beta here is $49- not in my budget

I'm sorry J :( hope this doesn't turn out like last month. How long will you wait before you stop prog.?


claireybell said:


> Right thats the 3rd time today ive had odd twinges around my left ovary, surely its waaaaay to early for ov'ing fertile period, unless super short cycle this month, only on cd8??

That's what i thought too, but i'm cd13 now, still with left ovary cramps (when you push on it) but no ovulation yet. My guess is tomorrow's the big day...



JLM73 said:


> He'd be like Babe WTF?? We haven't even had sex yet!! You cheated on me already??
> 
> Me- No no no babe ...see what had happened wassss...this one night...I met this dude in a McD's parking lot...ok 2 nights in a row...
> 
> Him- WTF???
> 
> Insert awkward silence here ... LOL

LOL :haha: i'm guessing it'll be a long time if he ever hears that story!


Breeaa said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Looks hella pink to me!
> 
> Yay! Must be my phone that won't let me see the pink very well. I hope this is a good sign. Still trying not to get my hopes up since it was a few hours after testing. Trying not to go out and buy 2 more boxes of frers...Click to expand...

Definitely seeing pink too, although with the new FRER's...it's hard to say. Will you be doing a FMU test tomorrow?

Afm...
No sexy times tonight as hubs isn't feeling well. No worries though, I think timing will still be good as I expect to ov tomorrow. 

Guys....I'm excited but so terrified at the same time! It's like being a first time mom all over again! I'm scared. Babies are scary :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> I did turn my brightness all the way up so could just be your screen is dark. Shrugs. Yeah.... I wouldn't buy two. One three pack is good ;)

I bought one 3 pack and still have one here, now I have one for the next 4 days! I swore I wasn't going to do this. 

Gigs, I will most likely test tomorrow morning because I have no self control and patience. I wasn't planning on it but I probably will anyway. I mean I wasn't planning on testing today but I did. :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- I turned my brightness all the way up and I can see the pink line too! 

Still no test results for me... I took a dollar tree assured test which has a very faint line on it. I also took another one like I did yesterday and neither line showed up! I guess that one was faulty. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Green well poop. Hopefully they will have it this morning.

Bre even if you had self control we would peer pressure you into testing


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just got the results. Apparently they didn't do the beta but I don't care!!!! 
I'm pregnant!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Someone has Kaiser lol I recognize that layout anywhere. Yeah Kaiser will go to qualitative unless you specifically ask for a beta or your doctor is concerned.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's exciting!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you! I did ask but oh well. Lol and I love kaiser!


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo!!! How does ot feel to see the word "positive"?

You know, a Kaiser doctor gave me unnessecary surgery, but i do miss the convenience of their care and quickness of test results!


----------



## mrs.green2015

It feels amazing. Ya some kaiser doctors suck. In the last year I've met with 3 obs and 2 general doctors. But I think I finally love them both. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I fell in love with mine and then she got a promotion. Ugh. 

Hm weird they wouldn't typically do both. You can call the advice nurse to check if they did. If they happened to do a beta,the nurse can give you a #


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't think they did. I think when I asked for it. They were just like "uh huh suuurrreee" lol


----------



## pacificlove

congrats Mrs G! That's awesome news!

Giggle: I am somewhat in customer service now. LOL (used to work in customer service in the pet industry) now I do AP/AR and heavy duty parts. So still work with people, but a lot of times it's over the phone. LOL

DH biggest reason for switching came after he watched the 50+ year old mechanics work. Always grumpy, sore, achy, moody and he knew that's not how he wants to be. Plus DH has asthma, so it too was a concern how the fumes, etc would affect his lungs long term. 
The only "bad" aspect is that now he is the one who has to directly deal with stupid people. LOL

Someone in the new layer flock laid an egg yesterday! Yay!!

Also CD11 here, I will know for sure what's happening in 20 more days...


----------



## DobbyForever

T-minus 20!

Greenie definitely exciting either way!!! Are you going to let them call you or are you going to call them for your prenatal?

Lol I just got off the phone with an in advice nurse. She was like, "Let me get this straight... You sound terrible and you feel worse than when you came in on Monday, but you want to go to work tomorrow? No way, I'm telling the doctor to give you a note for the whole week."

Lol and then she was like take care of yourself and give your little bean a big hug! So cute


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not sure how one hugs a fetus...but yay!!! Glad you won't have to deal with work whilst feeling like doo doo.

PL, yay for a new layer! Only got 5 eggs today but I did get our largest one yet! Not sure if it's a double or just a large beautiful duck egg ^_^ i couldn't find my flash light to candle it.

Cd15 here :coffee: no ov yet....painful left ovary when pressed though. I'm thinking today will be the day.....


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> T-minus 20!
> 
> Greenie definitely exciting either way!!! Are you going to let them call you or are you going to call them for your prenatal?
> 
> Lol I just got off the phone with an in advice nurse. She was like, "Let me get this straight... You sound terrible and you feel worse than when you came in on Monday, but you want to go to work tomorrow? No way, I'm telling the doctor to give you a note for the whole week."
> 
> Lol and then she was like take care of yourself and give your little bean a big hug! So cute

Woohoo!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just got the results. Apparently they didn't do the beta but I don't care!!!!
> I'm pregnant!!!

Yay congrats!!


----------



## pacificlove

FX Giggle! Go spermy Go!

I figure I have 6 or 7 days to go.. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL Gigs, don't press on it! Double like when they have two yolks inside? Twinnies!!! Yeah, I didn't have the heart to ask her in a snarky voice how one hugs a fetus but I was thinking it for a moment. Then, I decided to let it go hahahah cuz she saw my blob in my records and called it cute. I really want to go to work though. I'm going stir crazy there is only so much netflix a girl can take. Plus, I hate my neighbors. Loud af. SO was about to throw down with them yesterday over it.

Hope you O today!!! Make sure to get some. Boom boom boom boom! This amv is so wrong on so many levels but it's entertaining haha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2dWgXGNBIc


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay gig. Sounds like you're going to o today!!

Dobby-my first pre prenatal is over the phone then I guess I go in after that. Lol 

Thank you to everyone! With a special thanks to J for scaring me into testing. HAha


----------



## JLM73

Morning ladies Just updating:bfn:
Late last night I really couldn't even see the lines I saw in the a.m.
Waited for FMU today and lines are def gone from Frer6ds and First Signal now.:nope:
Glad I didn't get excited, def same as last month.
I am gonna stay on Progest for a cpl days tho since I am going out and def don't want hella AF on Sat lol.
Onto the Nexxxxt cycle, and by then will officially be 12 months TTC sigh:coffee:
Btw thin line on the frer is DEF the indent, it's gray NOT pink at all anymore


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that J. :( Definitely live it up on Sat. Are you going out with friends or your new man friend? Huh huh?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry J. But yes are you going out with new man or friends? We need to know. Also are you able to get progestrone prescribed? Or see your doc about other issues?


----------



## JLM73

Thx D
Gonna try and talk the new man into going out. He's somewhat shy LMAO which is really cute atm.
We shall see...
Between the ex hubs BS, DS being gone 4 days, and lines gone, Not to mention a new man holding my attn, I am hoping to have a stress free wknd...I may even be a bit of a Trollop!:rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Thx Mrs G And HUGE CONGRATS :happydance:
on getting to see the worg POSITIVE in writing LOL! Isn't that the best!!!
I'm doing my best to* avoid* the ex BF who just got back from Germany, AND my awkwardly married but "messin around" friend who has been dropping hints allll week that he is horny lol, so I can pry sexy Single Daddy outta his routine.
Actually I would be fine just snuggled up on the couch watching some Netflix lol.
He's got the whole Tattooed Pierced Bad Boy look but is actually very very sweet, and 100% family/daddy. No clubs, no ex drama, no crazy friends. He just works and takes daughter to school and cares for her ( her mom moved out of state) a while back?? No idea what's up with her, but court gave him Full custody:shrug:
He says she just wasn't very involved? Leaving their daughter with diff ppl to party etc.
I gotta get back to sexting ladies...Rawr...back in a bit!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg J! I just LOLed at work.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I forgot to mention last night was such a special moment between hubs and I. We were laying down in bed with a space in between us and hubs said "are you ready for a little one in between us?" And went on to describe why he or she would be sleeping with us (I give in apparently). I was so happy and smily because he or she is being made!! But he doesn't know yet! 

I think I'm telling him tonight.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Morning ladies Just updating:bfn:
> Late last night I really couldn't even see the lines I saw in the a.m.
> Waited for FMU today and lines are def gone from Frer6ds and First Signal now.:nope:
> Glad I didn't get excited, def same as last month.
> I am gonna stay on Progest for a cpl days tho since I am going out and def don't want hella AF on Sat lol.
> Onto the Nexxxxt cycle, and by then will officially be 12 months TTC sigh:coffee:
> Btw thin line on the frer is DEF the indent, it's gray NOT pink at all anymore
> View attachment 901885
> 
> 
> View attachment 901887

Ugh sorry to hear this. I was hoping for a darker line today.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I forgot to mention last night was such a special moment between hubs and I. We were laying down in bed with a space in between us and hubs said "are you ready for a little one in between us?" And went on to describe why he or she would be sleeping with us (I give in apparently). I was so happy and smily because he or she is being made!! But he doesn't know yet!
> 
> I think I'm telling him tonight.

Aww too cute! Can't wait to hear his reaction. Both of my babies slept with us. Easier to stick a boob in when they cry. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg he said that without being prompted or knowing?! That is soooo sweet! How are you going to tell him???

J, so sorry to see that :( hope you get some with the single daddy! His ex must have been a wreck. Men usually don't get full custody...so will you be pursuing other fertility options now that it's been 12 cycles?


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry JLM.. but have fun with your new boytoy saturday, LOL

Mrs. G, looking forward to your hubby's reaction. How will you tell him?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes J. Yeah, his ex must have either waived her rights or is a train wreck. My stepdad is an attorney, and he does a lot of family law stuff in the realms of divorce and child custody. He has always said that courts highly prefer to give custody to the mom, and only in rare cases where the mom is beyond help will they give custody to the dad. Shrugs. At least she is out of the picture though. No drama. Def get some though! And what is a Trollop? lol

Greenie, that is way beyond adorable! How are you planning on telling him? So sweet. He is going to be so thrilled.

Bree, I was thinking that. I know we intentionally bought a 3 bedroom so the baby can have his own room, but I don't know that I like the idea of having to walk across the hall for all those night time feedings. Especially since the longer the baby cries, the more likely it is that my dogs will bark or for neighbors to complain. Yay townhouse living. r_r Stupid silicon valley.

Bree, I thought you were testing again today? :)


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Yikes J. Yeah, his ex must have either waved her rights or is a train wreck. My stepdad is an attorney, and he does a lot of family law stuff in the realms of divorce and child custody. He has always said that courts highly prefer to give custody to the mom, and only in rare cases where the mom is beyond help will they give custody to the dad. Shrugs. At least she is out of the picture though. No drama. Def get some though! And what is a Trollop? lol
> 
> Greenie, that is way beyond adorable! How are you planning on telling him? So sweet. He is going to be so thrilled.
> 
> Bree, I was thinking that. I know we intentionally bought a 3 bedroom so the baby can have his own room, but I don't know that I like the idea of having to walk across the hall for all those night time feedings. Especially since the longer the baby cries, the more likely it is that my dogs will bark or for neighbors to complain. Yay townhouse living. r_r Stupid silicon valley.
> 
> Bree, I thought you were testing again today? :)

I did and I thought I saw a super faint line. Could be an indent or me seeing things. Yesterday i didn't see anything at all in the first few mins so maybe a start to a positive. I honestly don't know. I tried to take a pic but it's really hard to see the line.


----------



## DobbyForever

You shoulllllld take a pic and post it anyway :)


----------



## JLM73

Nah Gigs My insur doesn't cover infertility at all, not even labs just to see what's wrong!
I am see how things go with the new dude. So far so good. Just gotta get him to put the guard down as he is super cautious and moving slowly due to all the shit he has gone thru with the ex lying cheating etc.
He really want to have a relationship but is just being very wary- especially having his daughter living with him 100% of the time.
I love how we can talk about whatever on this thread lol.
Thx Breeaa
I am def not going back on BCP or shot given how hard it's been ttc this year, but will likely use VCF(see link below)
https://www.vcfcontraceptive.com/howdoesvcfwork.html
I've used it alot in the past. It's colorless odorless tasteless (hehe) and works for several hours. 
I'll just go back to using that in fertile window until I know where this thing is going with him.
I'll still be here charting for sure, and of courrrrse following you all!

MrsG That was super sweet! How are you gonna tell him??
:dust:


----------



## Breeaa

This was the best I could get. I would put the little arrows like J does but I don't have an app for that right now. I also have a negative but I can't for the life of me figure out how to attach two pics. It keeps deleting the previous one.

And of course it's flipped again. I can't see it now that it's flipped.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG and Dobby*- get an in the bed cosleeper ( see link)
I used it up until DS was 4-5months( and too long for it lol).
Mase breastfeeding SUPER easy. There's a few diff types. I still have mine for my next baby. Mine has a soft nightlight at the top, for night checks, and also plays melody, lullaby, or even heartbeat ( exactly how it sounded when baby was inside you).
It's amazing and the sides are hard enough I never had to worry about my ex rolling over on him. It also flods closed with velcro so its very portable!!

*Dobs* a trollop is a Slut lol:
*Trollop-a woman perceived as sexually disreputable or promiscuous.*


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm idk Bree, I feel like something is catching my eye still.

J, good stuff. We sure can talk about anything. So great. I'm way above and beyond my friends who want to do drugs and hit the clubs. I love them, but I can't talk about adult things with them. Are you going to keep trying with donor in the meanwhile? Or is that on pause until you figure out what is going on with this dude?

SO was also overly cautious because of exes. It was frustrating, but definitely worth the struggle and wait. :)


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa*Here ya go Best I could do


----------



## JLM73

Dob I'm gonna likely take next cycle off, but depends - if he says he absolutely does not want kids then ehh prob a deal breaker and will just put him in the friend zone.
Maybe he will come around AFTER I have a baby LMAO


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Breeaa*Here ya go Best I could do
> View attachment 901905
> 
> 
> View attachment 901907

Yay! You found my little line! Lol I'll test again tomorrow, and if nothing I'll wait until Saturday. Still worried my LP isn't long enough so time will tell.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Dob I'm gonna likely take next cycle off, but depends - if he says he absolutely does not want kids then ehh prob a deal breaker and will just put him in the friend zone.
> Maybe he will come around AFTER I have a baby LMAO

Aww! Waiting is so hard though.


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO I just read the trollop explanation Gotcha have lots of fun! Take a shot for me. In fact, do a double for me hahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> Dob I'm gonna likely take next cycle off, but depends - if he says he absolutely does not want kids then ehh prob a deal breaker and will just put him in the friend zone.
> Maybe he will come around AFTER I have a baby LMAO

I imagine he'd be hesitant after the situation with his ex, but if he's such a good dad I doubt he doesn't want more.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I used vcf or whatever it's called. And it worked for us. I hated the hormones of the BCP. 

So my hubs is a heavy equitment mechanic (worked on huge machines like cranes and scrapers in construction) so I'm going to get a toolbox that says "daddy's toolbox" with diapers, wipes, and all kinds of baby stuff in it. With a poopy seed in Baggie and of corse a book on what to expect when you're expecting. Haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and bre- I can see a light line. What dpo are you?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Greenie that is adorable! Have you thought about a book specifically for dads? There's a handful out there if you head down to the bookstore.

Gave this one to an ex when he pissed me off and abandoned me with our pregnancy
The Expectant Father

Heard good things about this one, but I wasn't impressed in store when I saw it. It was just written too informally and all bro-y.
From Dude to Dad


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh ya and one more thing! A question!

I want to put a test in the box I'm giving hubs. What test would you recommend? I never do well with anything unless it's FMU because I think so much water. But I'm trying not to drink a lot today. I wanted the digital but I'm not sure it'll register. So Frer? Digital? Something else? Help.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- I actually have one my best friend gave to get fiancé when they got pregnant. I can't remember the title but it's all about what's happening to me and how it affects him. Haha


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Oh ya and one more thing! A question!
> 
> I want to put a test in the box I'm giving hubs. What test would you recommend? I never do well with anything unless it's FMU because I think so much water. But I'm trying not to drink a lot today. I wanted the digital but I'm not sure it'll register. So Frer? Digital? Something else? Help.

I would do a digital anyway, I think seeing the word pregnant makes it more real. Can you hold it for a while before testing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Cute! 

If you want a digi, I would use a fr gold digital. I don't remember what Kaiser uses as their threshold for the qualitative test. I know for quantative they say anything over 5 (one nurse said 2 once) is pregnant. But I imagine usually the qual ones are 25 at least. So if you got a positive on that you should be able to get a positive on just about any "early" digital test. Should be fine as long as you have some color to your urine.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Oh and bre- I can see a light line. What dpo are you?

I'm unsure my exact o day but I'm going by 8dpo. I might actually just wait until Friday to retest. Give it some more time to build up. :coffee:


----------



## pacificlove

You ladies have been busy again!

I love the book idea. Bree but the tool box idea is just right for your guy from the sounds of it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know we have a lot of mechanics it seems like. Okay I'll buy a digital and a regular just in case I'm going to try and start holding at 11. Gives me a 7 hour hold. I don't have the urge to pee much so k should be good. Haha


----------



## gigglebox

I see the line too! What kind of test is that? Is it a new frer? 

Mrs, i love that idea! So cute. I', also brainstorming how to tell and i'm not even in the tww yet lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- well just so you know at 9dpo I had a stark white bfn. The only thing I could see was the indent. And because i stared at it forever!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Gigs don't feel weird. I had baby names AND my pregnancy journal picked out before I started TTC/ bfp


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, if you don't do a digital, get an ept or anything with a + sign. I think guys "get" those more than reading one or two lines.


----------



## gigglebox

mrs.green2015 said:


> Bre- well just so you know at 9dpo I had a stark white bfn. The only thing I could see was the indent. And because i stared at it forever!!

Ditto, with Des it was blank and i got my squinter at 10dpo. Same with my chemical (but it was super faded that evening and gone the next day)


----------



## JLM73

Mrs G You are right!
My new dude is a MECHANIC too lol
He works on heavy trucks/equip and cars


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> You ladies have been busy again!
> 
> I love the book idea. Bree but the tool box idea is just right for your guy from the sounds of it.

I think you have the wrong girly! I never mentioned a tool box and hubs is far from handy! :rofl:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Mrs G You are right!
> My new dude is a MECHANIC too lol
> He works on heavy trucks/equip and cars

Can't wait to see what this turns into. :winkwink:


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Bre- well just so you know at 9dpo I had a stark white bfn. The only thing I could see was the indent. And because i stared at it forever!!




gigglebox said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Bre- well just so you know at 9dpo I had a stark white bfn. The only thing I could see was the indent. And because i stared at it forever!!
> 
> Ditto, with Des it was blank and i got my squinter at 10dpo. Same with my chemical (but it was super faded that evening and gone the next day)Click to expand...

I wish I could remember with my last two when I got it. I want to say 10dpo with my last and my first might've been like 40dpo because I was so young and has no idea. Lol


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: 40 dpo
"I haven't had a period in ...well like 2 months hmmm::bfp::shock:
:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot woot mechanics!!! Ladies like men who are good with their hands and know their way around even the parts hahahahaha ;)


----------



## JLM73

Hellll yea!!
(Just wash that grease off your hands before you check MY oil):haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! Omg you guys! Hahah but it's true! I literally get turned on when I watch hubs work on cars. When he rescued my car from walmart, he just banged the shit out of the starter with a tire iron. Basically is jostles it into catching and working, which was enough to get it home (it's back to not starting again). Ahhhh man...when he was putting all that arm muscle into it and then the car rumbled to life....

i'm gonna need some coolant over here!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :rofl: 40 dpo
> "I haven't had a period in ...well like 2 months hmmm::bfp::shock:
> :rofl:

Lmao well we weren't trying and I was awful at keeping track. I honestly had no idea and I might've had spotting that I thought was AF.


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG I love you ladies. It's ok. SO works in tech, but he is not your classic geeky white guy. He is very much into bodybuilding, but not to the jersey shore level. When he gets back from arm night and his biceps are rock solid and the size of my head... mmm. I get so tuned on when we go to the gym where the stair machine is in direct view of the weights and I can just watch him do his workout.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha everyone is getting all hot and bothered over here. Everyone go take a cold shower!


----------



## JLM73

Hormones!!!
Lol I needed some lusty humor after mom annoying me to death every 5 mins since this a.m.
Speaking of mechanics- she is going to get new tires. The mechanic asks her to read the numbers off the tires to him ( on the phone) she tells him she will call back)??
She then comes to my room, and asks ME what size HER tires are. I'm like I don't knowww! Look at the tire and write it down!
She says - "I have to call him back...he told me he needed the numbers, but I wasn't sure I could trust him..."
WTF?? It's not a damn CREDIT CARD number!!! Tire measurements aren't a SECRET!! omg
I literally had to STOP cooking an order walk to the driveway POINT to them, AND write them because she was "afraid to write them wrong"
OMG I'm gonna lose my shit today lol. THIS is why I keep telling her to go to the dr to get some meds. She does not understant the most basic stuff anymore.
And every day she says I can't wait to move from here and have peace and quiet By myself!
:huh: And just how many times do you think your new neighbor is gonna drive you somewhere, explain each piece of mail you get, show you how to turn on your cell phone (again) and help you find the keys credit cards etc you lose DAILY??

She just refuses to accept she is losing it man!
Never a thank you or anything, she just complains and blames alll day.
OMG I must get this business back in hi profits so *I* can move and leave her to her craziness!


----------



## shaescott

Wow I've missed a lot. 
Today I still have creamy CM and no AF. 
Fiancé does video games, but he's still not really the geeky white guy type. He's good with computers, he's not going to comicon lol. What would I do for video games to surprise him? I'm not sure if I'll be able to surprise him though. Once we're married and living together and TTC he wants to be waiting outside the bathroom while I get the sample then wait with me for the result.


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Hormones!!!
> Lol I needed some lusty humor after mom annoying me to death every 5 mins since this a.m.
> Speaking of mechanics- she is going to get new tires. The mechanic asks her to read the numbers off the tires to him ( on the phone) she tells him she will call back)??
> She then comes to my room, and asks ME what size HER tires are. I'm like I don't knowww! Look at the tire and write it down!
> She says - "I have to call him back...he told me he needed the numbers, but I wasn't sure I could trust him..."
> WTF?? It's not a damn CREDIT CARD number!!! Tire measurements aren't a SECRET!! omg
> I literally had to STOP cooking an order walk to the driveway POINT to them, AND write them because she was "afraid to write them wrong"
> OMG I'm gonna lose my shit today lol. THIS is why I keep telling her to go to the dr to get some meds. She does not understant the most basic stuff anymore.
> And every day she says I can't wait to move from here and have peace and quiet By myself!
> :huh: And just how many times do you think your new neighbor is gonna drive you somewhere, explain each piece of mail you get, show you how to turn on your cell phone (again) and help you find the keys credit cards etc you lose DAILY??
> 
> She just refuses to accept she is losing it man!
> Never a thank you or anything, she just complains and blames alll day.
> OMG I must get this business back in hi profits so *I* can move and leave her to her craziness!

My grandmother is the opposite with the numbers, she would totally give him her credit card number (if she could hear him lol). She believes every scam. Every one. She was convinced for ages that she won a thousand dollars and they were gonna deliver it to her house. They never came, it was a scam (duh). She's so gullible. But she also doesn't trust her family members, cuz she's always right apparently. She accused us of stealing her house once (she signed it off to my dad before her stroke) and asked the mayor who confirmed the truth and she thought he was in on the plot/scheme to steal it.


----------



## gigglebox

:( so sorry J! It's too bad she won't admit it because she may be able to do something about it! Maybe you can convince her to just see a doctor about it? Have her be evaluated, and if she complains tell her you need to be proven wrong...? If it's something like early Alzheimer's she can take meds to slow it, for example.


----------



## shaescott

Oh to whoever asked, we're not getting married until 2021. That would be why it's the soonest he would go. My mom will stop paying for college if we get married any time soon, and she won't let us stay at her house if we do that, etc.


----------



## pacificlove

Lovvvee it when my hubby is working on something. cars, his body, Lol. I just about drooled here. 

Sunday he chopped some fire wood for us in his "lumberjack sweater". SEXY! His brains help too! haha


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, what will she do if you get pregnant?

PL, raaaaaaaaaaaawr

Edit to add...hubs working outside on things is attractive,mbut something about the cars thing really does it for me. I guess because he's super knowledgable about it, too? When he works around me, he explains everything....and most of it goes over my head lol, but i think you're right, the combination of brains and brute strength....mmmmhmmmm.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao right I actually need to shower. Been laying in my filth all morning x.x

J, that would drive me bonkers!!!

Shar, aww yeah I hear that. When I got engaged, suddenly I had more rent to pay and had to pay for myself in family vacations. Boo to that. Way cute that he would want to wait with you :)


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> Shae, what will she do if you get pregnant?
> 
> PL, raaaaaaaaaaaawr
> 
> Edit to add...hubs working outside on things is attractive,mbut something about the cars thing really does it for me. I guess because he's super knowledgable about it, too? When he works around me, he explains everything....and most of it goes over my head lol, but i think you're right, the combination of brains and brute strength....mmmmhmmmm.

Since I'm on BC she'll still support me because I'm preventing so it wouldn't be my fault if I got pregnant.


----------



## pacificlove

Dang, I need to calm down.. we bd'd last night.. so none tonight. Gonna give his spermies time to recover although we are far enough away from o.. 

I love it when a man his the brute strength and the brains to have a smart conversation.


----------



## JLM73

Yea my mom lies her ASS off to her doc, and ppl who don't see her often don't realize how whacked she is. She just plays things off like "Oh that's right! I was confusing it with someone else." or "Oh I've been sooo busy I can't keep anything straight ha ha ha"
She NEVER goes anywhere except the grocery store EVERY day. I seriously say she is compensating thru shopping. She's obsessed with going out every day to get SOMETHING...ANYthing! Then bitches that I am costing too much money with my pets???
I shop for dog food twice a month, cat food ONCE a month, and fishfood every SIX months...seriously??
One week I decided to out how often she shops since she denied it- She went out for bananas came home with 4 ( we already had 3)=7.
Next day, 1 bag of potato chips from the $ store ( we had 4 more in the pantry already) third day she said "We neeeed bananas! Those will be bad soon!"
She came home with 5 more green bananas...We now had 3 ripe, 4 yellow, and 5 green bananas. 
When she started bitching about money I pointed to the 11 bananas left ( my son ate 1). She then said "Well you guys aren't eating them! You are just letting them go to waste!" And stormed off to her room:saywhat:

Every day there is a few of these episodes lol.

My new dude is totally a white dude- tatted and pierced. I'm mixed 1/2 Portuguese 1/2 Black, but I date all races - tho I have a special affinity for blue eyes!!


----------



## JLM73

Shae - yea let mom keep paying for a bit hehe
What are you going to school to be?

My mom used to chew my father out for believing Publishers CLearinghouse and Nigerian Scams, and now she does the same darn thing!

I told my older son if I ever get like that take me deep into the woods and leave me to mumble madly as I build a hut lol


----------



## JLM73

Oh and *Shae* the bathroom is good for a cpl things in TTC
...Watch those pesky sinks...they seem to suck BC pills in every now and again!
jk...well 70% lol
And as for him waiting outside the door.
U gotta have a "decoy" test. Put some toilet water or sumthing on the cheapie test, then test in secret on a good test when he's not around!
THAT way you can surprise him by using a digi after you know you have strong lines!
Or you can keep playing BFN and totally Leave a BFP pic or msg up on his computer Screen! Gamers are easy to setup things for!


----------



## gigglebox

J, I wonder about you....you have wayyy too many sneaky ideas LOL


----------



## JLM73

{evil Grin}:muaha:
LOL
You just gotta be smarter than what you are dealing with ...in allll things in life.
I am not a cheater, but that's how I busted quite a few lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha J is sneaky. 

So what is it that you ladies say about when to have sex for what gender? I Od CD14. We had sex CD 13, 14, and 16. What's my chances here ladies? Since we're not finding out the sex I want to do ALL the old wise tells and make notes haha


----------



## JLM73

Think about it Guys are weird about our fem hyg products=perfect hiding place.
If a guy thinks you may TRY to get preg, leave the BCP on the counter. Each day they see a pill missing...{insert Caveman Grunt} Jane take pill---Good! :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Mrs G you are in the *Team BLUE* zone firmly BUT if your body fluids are naturally acidic, or your diet is, you can still tilt girl.
boyish diets include:
yam, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, broccoli, and fruits like pears, bananas, apples, avocados, red meats, also with plenty of salty foods, eggs, peas, raisins, zucchini, mushrooms, beans, sweet corn, bread, and fish.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J I totally thought you were going to say take me to the deep woods and go Old Yeller on my a** hahha. I'm def a "if I get bit by a zombie or catch The Flare, shoot me in the forehead ASAP don't wait around for a cure" type. None of this chain me up in the basement and feed me deer s***.

Greenie, I say Team Blue is you believe in the Y sperm swim faster theory.

What does Chinese Gender say? Or did you say already
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender_predictor.php


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well we will see in 9 months! Haha I wish I could convince him we need to know. But I think that'll only happen if we had twins. Which I firmly believe we are not.


----------



## pacificlove

There, look in my signature. Finally got a count down ticker! Now I know where I am at without looking at the calendar, haha!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay PL I love tickers. It's so hard to keep track of myself let alone other people hahaha

Greenie, any chance he'd be okay with you knowing? You should slip the doctor a $20 to "accidentally" call it a boy or girl once they know


----------



## claireybell

​Ive missed loads :nope:

J, so sorry your last test was negative hun, i agree & get drunk & fun shananigans with new chatty fella hehee

Haha Dobby nice one getting the rest of the werk off hehe but sorry your still feeling poopers.. Hows the morning sickness/early symptoms coming along? ;)

Mrs G your pg result pic yay!!! Let us know how hubby reacts to the news hehe that was soooo cute what he said awwe :kiss:

Breeaa i can so see those faint Pinkies on those pics! I got my positive with my son ooober early like 7-8dpo barely there but got much darker a day or so later :)

I was trying to update from my work PC & then my screen froze lol grrr! 

So Giggs, anymore twingey ovary today? I caved & got some opk's hahaaa! I got an almost positive so i think i may ov early eee! I would say i be bd'ing this eve but SO has passed out snoring on sofa uhhhhh!!!!


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Yay PL I love tickers. It's so hard to keep track of myself let alone other people hahaha
> 
> Greenie, any chance he'd be okay with you knowing? You should slip the doctor a $20 to "accidentally" call it a boy or girl once they know

Lol! Love that :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

and.... Breaaaaaathe ha ha! Too much to type & catch up on


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Lol J I totally thought you were going to say take me to the deep woods and go Old Yeller on my a** hahha. I'm def a "if I get bit by a zombie or catch The Flare, shoot me in the forehead ASAP don't wait around for a cure" type. None of this chain me up in the basement and feed me deer s***.
> 
> Greenie, I say Team Blue is you believe in the Y sperm swim faster theory.
> 
> What does Chinese Gender say? Or did you say already
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender_predictor.php

I was curious and if I get a true bfp it's predicted a boy. I'd love another boy!!!! Still, we will wait until the baby is born to find out. Ugh I hope this is a bfp and not false hope. All this talk had got my uterus tingling.


----------



## claireybell

Mrs G.. Yes team blue zone, especially as you dtd on ovulation :) boys are lovely! But as J says, you never know which way the gender will go but its already been decided hehe


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> ​
> Breeaa i can so see those faint Pinkies on those pics! I got my positive with my son ooober early like 7-8dpo barely there but got much darker a day or so later :)

Yay! That gives me some more hope!


----------



## claireybell

It was just like yours & just gradually got darker! Fingers crossed hun hehe x


----------



## pacificlove

Claire, my hubby doesn't mind being woken up with action in his crotch.. just giving you ideas! LOL GO for it :D

DH has said he'd want to know the gender, I want the surprise!


----------



## JLM73

LOL Dobs...If I get bit by a Vamp YEA BABY! They got the life!
Werewolve..mehhh...least you get doggystyle all the time LMAO
Zombie...put me down fast...Altho Walking dead you only change after tou die so ...leave me the hell alone, and if it's a tight spot I'll blow my own head off lol


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> Claire, my hubby doesn't mind being woken up with action in his crotch.. just giving you ideas! LOL GO for it :D
> 
> DH has said he'd want to know the gender, I want the surprise!

Mine said the same but now he is ok with waiting. I'm sure it'll be hard not to find out though. I'm going to have to tell the us tech to tell us when it's safe to look. Last time my sons little turtle was the first thing that came up on the screen. :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Lol crotch action hahaa!!! I dont wanna find out gender next time but inknow that'll change after i have a scan, i was like it last time preggers ha ha


----------



## claireybell

And yes, you couldnt miss Rileys bits flinging about on screen at 20 wks either, he wasnt shy Lol


----------



## pacificlove

The sad thing about my current thougth of not knowing is that I can see myself changing my mind... I have no patience!


----------



## claireybell

Completely get that!! I have zip patience when it comes to some things ha


----------



## gigglebox

GUYYYS I THINK IT'S HAPPENNNINNNG! S* hurts! Not as bad as it could be though, so it's either not as bad this month or it's just gearing up! Either way, I know i'm not team blue but I think we'll get in a session tonight just for good measure. Not sure how much I buy into all that anyway....actually I just read a whole article today about it (with legit citation!) saying it's all crap. Still fun to try though. 

So before we had a kid and discussed our gender preferences, hubs did warn me that he only makes male sperm :haha: so I'm just going to prepare for that and we'll see! My problem is I'll prepare for a boy to the point I want that instead, then get a girl and be slightly bummed lol!

I'm so indecisive.


----------



## JLM73

I always find out. I like to refer to the baby properly rather than "he or she" or "it"
Also I always have names picked by the time I have them, and have never had an incorrect gender scan yet.
With DS I was exactly 11wk5days when we saw his boy part sticking straight up between thighs and umb cord in a profile shot!
Plus now that they do gift registries at all the stores, and you can scan all the things you want, so ppl know what to buy for your shower etc, it's nice to be able to pick some gender specific things.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want a ticker! How do I do that?

Dob- any symptoms yet? I don't until I realized my comfy bra was the one my boobs are sticking out of today. You're welcome hubs. Come get them while the pain isn't too bad. 

Also here's a pic of my "toolbox" of course without the test. I bought the clear blue digital and figured if it's negative I'll just use the old test. Since I haven't bought them since Ttc didn't realize how outrageously they are priced.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## claireybell

I love a digital 'pregnant' still have pics of mine from yrs ago ha ha!! 

If you google Pregnancy Tickers, mines the Ticker Factory, it takes you step by step to get what one you want & then you copy & paste the link at the bottom of your signature block hun which us in the CP section on your baby n bump account :) 

Are you giving him the test in a lil box or hows you thinking? Hehe


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, my bloke reckons he has 'the boy gene' lol! Whatever!! He now has 2 sons.. So im desperate to prove hes wrong & im right Lol!

Oooh get jiggy when you can yay!!! Did u say your cd15? You'll be testing as im due to ovulate next week hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Go get 'em Giggle!

Mrs G, that is just adorable! Can't wait to hear about his reaction!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I want a ticker! How do I do that?
> 
> Dob- any symptoms yet? I don't until I realized my comfy bra was the one my boobs are sticking out of today. You're welcome hubs. Come get them while the pain isn't too bad.
> 
> Also here's a pic of my "toolbox" of course without the test. I bought the clear blue digital and figured if it's negative I'll just use the old test. Since I haven't bought them since Ttc didn't realize how outrageously they are priced.

Super cute!! I love it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Probably just putting it on top of the other stuff. And then close the box so he has to open it up. The little clear round think I'm putting a poppy seed in... Well a sesame seed because that's what we have and I'll just pretend I'm another week along! Haha 


Gig- yay!!! Get it on! Can't wait for a couple more weeks. I think you'll be the first to test... If I remember everything right.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh too cute can't handle. This pregnancy is so different from my others. Total lack of symptoms outside of peeing all the time and the girls are definitely growing.


----------



## claireybell

Most excellent!! I loved my girls when i was pregnant!! So did my SO! Are they very painful?


----------



## claireybell

Daaamn i need to hurry up & get with child, i need more boobs Lol


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Daaamn i need to hurry up & get with child, i need more boobs Lol

Rofl!! It must be nice to enjoy the slight boost of boobies. I'm the opposite. I'm already gifted and I really don't need bigger ones. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Ugh too cute can't handle. This pregnancy is so different from my others. Total lack of symptoms outside of peeing all the time and the girls are definitely growing.

Watch them start to come one by one now that you mention it. :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

I could use some more boobie.. push up bras do help. ROFL


----------



## claireybell

Well i always was big boobed but my son ate them, shrunk down 2 sizes :( they went upto a G when i was pg, G for good god!!!! :rofl: & im a tiny person..


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol SO compliments me on how I get the girls looking when they are so small. Thank you Frederick's! They are very sensitive. :(

Oh and you can get tickers from countdown to pregnancy, baby gaga, lilypie.... just click the one you like and should take you to create your own


----------



## mrs.green2015

I got a ticket!

Lol G is definitely for good god! I'm a full C close to D without being preggo. So this should be interesting. Luckily im curvy so it blends in now.


----------



## claireybell

Oh you'll def increase 1-2 sizes i bet! Mine blended in when bump started getting big, they were ridiculous after just fulla milk Lol nice but a turn off for SO, wearing a nursing bra when you dtd isnt too sexy lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol there had to be sexy nursing bras out there somewhere. That's a money ticket right there.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya sexy nursing bras except it's a tease. Yes they're huge and sexy but don't you dare touch them or I'll kill you! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Quick, lets make a business out of this!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol!!!! Well there are quite a few guys into the whole pregnancy fetish, so someone somewhere is making a lot of money with pregnancy lingerie.

but yeah seriously SO has always been handsy. One night he brushed them innocently and I screamed so loudly lol hurt so bad


----------



## pacificlove

You are right! Lol, question is are they actually comfortable..


----------



## DobbyForever

Beauty before comfort *says the woman in sweatpants*


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha

Guys I'm so excited! My bff just called and we came up with a master plan to get the hubs outta the house for a few minutes so I can bring in the toolbox and set it up along with my phone to reccord! I hope it works out.


----------



## pacificlove

Sweat pants are beautiful! ... Beautifully comfortable!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Love it!!! *cough*youtube*cough*


----------



## JLM73

GL Mrs G! The shoes are SOOO adorable!

Gig actually th male faster thing is proven in many studies. And when I was a surrogate the embryologist said when ppl do gender selection ( where they only place one sex of sperm in the dish), after the sperm wash and brief period of waiting, they can tell the male sperm from female sperm by size and movement usually. They never had a mix up, so There has to be some truth to it.
I gender swayed twice 1 for each sex and got a girl, and a boy - both followed the right sway.
My oldest son I was young and naive and was IN LOVE so I didn't care that I KNEW I was having sex dead center mid cycle day ( 26 day cycles so it was cd13)
He def came out a boy! And may I add that family had NO boys in that entire generation until I had DS!


----------



## mrs.green2015

He lives camo! So when i saw them I had to get them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Did you get all that stuff just n I w or were you hiding it?


----------



## shaescott

Wow you guys talk too much I'm missing it all! The toolbox is SUUUPER cute Mrs Green! I want to give fiance the book "Dude! You're gonna be a dad!" When I find out lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's a cute idea shae.
I just bought all that on my lunch break Dobby. Most of it's nothing but he'll love the shoes.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just took the digital and it said "pregnant" like wow. I think it's starting to sink in. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I just took the digital and it said "pregnant" like wow. I think it's starting to sink in. Lol

Knew it! For some reason seeing the word makes it seem more real. I'll get a digital when I get a good positive too. Love them!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I do too! I wish the positive word lasted longer. I would love to take another and send it to my sis whose a few states away. But I guess I'll just have to think of something else.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay! The shoes were adorable


----------



## shaescott

Wait did the word "pregnant" disappear?


----------



## gigglebox

J, well damn. Hopefully those little x wiggles are waiting in my tubes, it'lol be almost exactly 24 hours between sex and ovulation. Bd'ing tonight will just be for assurance ;) but I'm in pain, so I'm confident I can officially count myself in the tww ^_^ not sure when to test...next Saturday is my birthday so I was thinking of waiting until then...BUT WHO AM I KIDDING, the 15 tests under my sink sing a different tune lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs and aren't at least 6 frers? :)

Shae, I've been shocked at how quickly mine do. My pet back on 2009 stayed on for weeks. My digitals now die within a day


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- the battery will die within 24 hours from what I read.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, 6 old frer, 1 new one, 1 $tree, 2 ept, 5 wally's

Mrs, that is such a bummer! I mean i guess it makes sense but i feel like it should have a longer life than that.


----------



## gigglebox

What!? No updates since my last post? How very unusual...

Me? Oh i'm just laying here with my hips propped up :winkwink: just had super embarrassing sex, so you know i had to come here and get all tmi about it! I mean, i'm not the only one who has experienced the most unsexy sounds following doggy style, am i? Hoping you all know what i mean...and it definitely happened after we both finished in that position, and i was just laughing my ass off! And then we just laid there, him silent and me laughing, and he goes, "...so....did you just push all the sperm out?" HAHAHHAHAHAH

Woooowee i'm dying over here. And i'm still giggling.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol oh yeah I know those sounds. I also get them when I'm channeling my inner cowgirl or too much change. The strong swimmers are long gone up your who ha so no worries. :)

Got super sick. Asked SO for taco bell but he said no and is bringing me Panera instead.


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> What!? No updates since my last post? How very unusual...
> 
> Me? Oh i'm just laying here with my hips propped up :winkwink: just had super embarrassing sex, so you know i had to come here and get all tmi about it! I mean, i'm not the only one who has experienced the most unsexy sounds following doggy style, am i? Hoping you all know what i mean...and it definitely happened after we both finished in that position, and i was just laughing my ass off! And then we just laid there, him silent and me laughing, and he goes, "...so....did you just push all the sperm out?" HAHAHHAHAHAH
> 
> Woooowee i'm dying over here. And i'm still giggling.

:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol, yup i wasn't concerned. Besides, there was definitely plenty that hung around! Mmmm, taco bell......unfortunately with my cp, i was ravenous and the only thing that sounded good was sautéed spinach and fast food. I had a big mac meal and taco bell one after the other, then spinach a couple times. Nothing else sounded appealing so i just didn't ear. Dropped 5lbs. Same thing happened when i got pregnant with des (don't remember if i lost weight though). I guess if i get pregnant again, i'll see if that's my "tell". 

So now i'm wondering if i should get my tubes tied or my whole uterus removed,which was my original plan. Not sure if i can get a surgeon to agree...so the question is, does insurance cover permanent birth control?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just told hubs! He teared up! It was amazing. Good for me I'm an idiot and messed up the video. So idk it that'll ever be shown.


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwwww yay!!! Congratulations again! So how did it go down? What happened with the video?


----------



## mrs.green2015

He came inside and I told him I had something for him. He opened it up and just kept saying "really" "you're lying" 

The video I did in like super fast mode. Idk what happened haha


----------



## gigglebox

I still wanna see! No pressure though


----------



## gigglebox

Btw your wedding photo is adorable!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here ya go!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you but it's about to change. Lol Video isn't work. Ugh


----------



## gigglebox

Dang it! I want to see before i pass out haha


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs *
I believe someone once referred to them as "fufu farts":rofl:
Most insur covers tubals, especially if you are c sect, but are you SURE???
What if you have another boy?? You are giving up team pink??

*Mrs G* SUPER sweet!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> He came inside and I told him I had something for him. He opened it up and just kept saying "really" "you're lying"
> 
> The video I did in like super fast mode. Idk what happened haha

Time lapse? Lol too bad but at least you can remember it and will always have the super fast version of it. :haha:


----------



## shaescott

If you put it in iMovie you might be able to slow it down...? But I doubt the audio will come out right


----------



## gigglebox

JLM73 said:


> *Gigs *
> I believe someone once referred to them as "fufu farts":rofl:
> Most insur covers tubals, especially if you are c sect, but are you SURE???
> What if you have another boy?? You are giving up team pink??

Lol! Ewwww....

We don't have any more room for a 3rd kid, and I was set one only having 1 until earlier this year....so yeah, i'm afraid i might change my mind. But tubals are supposed to be permanent, right? So what's the difference. 

I just have such a rare circumstance that i'm not sure what to do (11-12 day periods, my two sides are out of sync so they don't bleed together). I am sick of bleeding 1/2-1/3 of my life. Plus my ovaries are painful enough, i hate dealing with that and then period pains a couple weeks later...

But then i think of the "what if's"...and how i might need a uterus again...

Eh. I dunno. I guess something to discuss if I do get pregnant. Hubs is convinced I am already, but i'm afraid its going to take some time this time...


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> *Gigs *
> I believe someone once referred to them as "fufu farts":rofl:
> Most insur covers tubals, especially if you are c sect, but are you SURE???
> What if you have another boy?? You are giving up team pink??
> 
> Lol! Ewwww....
> 
> We don't have any more room for a 3rd kid, and I was set one only having 1 until earlier this year....so yeah, i'm afraid i might change my mind. But tubals are supposed to be permanent, right? So what's the difference.
> 
> I just have such a rare circumstance that i'm not sure what to do (11-12 day periods, my two sides are out of sync so they don't bleed together). I am sick of bleeding 1/2-1/3 of my life. Plus my ovaries are painful enough, i hate dealing with that and then period pains a couple weeks later...
> 
> But then i think of the "what if's"...and how i might need a uterus again...
> 
> Eh. I dunno. I guess something to discuss if I do get pregnant. Hubs is convinced I am already, but i'm afraid its going to take some time this time...Click to expand...

I was sure on only having two for quite a while but it didn't last. We only have 3 bedrooms (plans to add a fourth later) but kids can share! Especially if they're close in age, and same gender. My sister and I shared all the way through high school. We were super close.


----------



## JLM73

Gigs for reference a hysterectomy removes uterus seals the end of vag closed with end of cervix- usually keep Ovs so you don't lose female hormones.

Kinda a major surgery compared to tubal, which can be done outpatient with laparoscopy- small incisions at belly button and groin to allow tools in
Very quick recovery.
I would def make sure triple sure before you do it!


----------



## claireybell

Mornin ladies!! 

Ohhhh some amusing chats i just sieved through hahaaa 'fufu farts' :rofl: 

I had a couple of those incidents being LOUD with an ex & it still thinking about it now makes me Lol!! 

Gigs - 15 tests! I need to stock up, im approaching fertile window & my ov'ing will come & go soooo quickly! Need to SO on board for humpings ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Isn't it awkward?! I means usually hubs and i laugh together. This time he goes, "that wasn't sexy at all, by the way." Hahahahha
How do they not do it in porns?! Maybe they just edit it out....or the ladies are so loose no air can get trapped hahahahhaha

J, i was going to get it done before and i think i would have been ok if i made that decision. We would have gone the adoption route (of an older kid), which i still want to do eventually. So yeah....maybe tubes tied though, juuuuuust in case. Is a reversal hard? Or would i have to get ivf done at that point, if i did change my mind?


----------



## claireybell

HAHAAA!!! Yes thise floooozy loose porno biatches :)

My sister had her tubes tied last yr in august at the same time they did her planned csection, she has 4 bubbas now, well 14month, 9yrs, 10yrs & a 13yr old, only the first & last were planned Lol! But i think uf she wanted anymore they said ivf would be best, but i think shes done now hehe


----------



## claireybell

What cd you on now giggs? Hows the cm? Mines starting to get thinner & slightly less creamy so i think ov'ing will be sooner this cycle but who knows.. :-/


----------



## gigglebox

I think I'm 1dpo! Hard to say though...I had my really bad ov pains last night, where even walking is uncomfortable and laying down hurts...and that bad discomfort is gone this morning but my ovary still hurts when it's pressed on...? I don't think it usually does that, but maybe? Not sure.

Hopefully the pain stops and i can confidently call myself in the tww! Right now i'm cautiously saying it ;)


----------



## claireybell

Make sure you get another night of passion in ey?? ;-)) hehe! 

When i ovulated couple months ago, having sex was so painful i nearly had to stop, i bet its because your egg follicles ready to bust open that egg yay!! If ya CM is creamy then you may of just ov'd, im dying to pee on a stick & havent even ovulated yet Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Get an opk! It kind of helps with that. It's kind of like chewing gum when you're really wanting a cigarette though haha


----------



## Breeaa

:growlmad:Super annoyed. My temp dropped. It's not an accurate temp thanks to DH stealing my sheet this morning and mischievous kittens.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh boo! Hole it means nothing and is back up tomorrow!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Greenie, sorry the video did some weird time lapse thing on you. At least you have it to spark the memories. Glad Hubs loved his surprise.

I used to get dips between 4-6 dpo every cycle, some were small and some were huge. It's probably that secondary estrogen surge post O. I wouldn't worry about it. :) It'll go back up tomorrow.

Gigs, a properly done tubal can be reversed. Although, it's not as easy as reversing a vasectomy. My mom had her tubes tied after she had me. My stepdad wanted more kids, so they went to a doctor to undo her tubal. It would have been possible, but as it turned out the doctor who did it actually intentionally cut up my mom's tubes so they could never be repaired. The doctor looking at it said it he had never seen anything like it, and it wasn't a sloppy job. It had to be intentional. I was born in a battered women's shelter in the poverty area of Southern California, so i wouldn't be shocked if the dude thought he was doing the world a service by pressuring women into tubals and f*ing up their tubes.

So because she couldn't reverse it, my brothers were IVF babies. It cost a lot of money because they had to do sperm selection (my stepdad is twenty years older than my mom so his sperm were like way bad so only a handful were usable) and my mom wanted to do egg selection (so they only used Grade A eggs although she boasts that the doctor told her for her age ~35ish she had a ton of eggs left and the majority were Grade A). She had to get hormone injections for months. 

Major big sister bragging coming on lol so feel free to not read this:
But at the end of the day, they put in three embryos and two latched on and now I have twin brothers who are Eagle scouts at 15, have toured world wide with their elite singing group, are athletic, one is in the acting company at school, they are both National Honors Society and have weighted 4.3+ GPAa, get 4s and 5s on their AP tests, scored over 2100 on the SAT, one was honored by the district as an honorable student with a girl who works over the summer on a cure for cancer, one is on Homecoming Court.... they are 6' and 6'2 handsome little buggers. Love them so much! 

This song is the only song they sing every year. Makes me cry every time. I'm the only kid who wasn't in the group because I had a really emotionally challenging time in high school.
Not to Say Goodbye


----------



## DobbyForever

Taking a break to watch Teen Mom 2 hahahaha. Recorded it last night.


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Get an opk! It kind of helps with that. It's kind of like chewing gum when you're really wanting a cigarette though haha

Ha ha this just made me lol! Yup! Peed on one earlier.. Negative opk, it be a few days yet i reckon


----------



## claireybell

You feeling all hormonal Dobs watching pregnancy stuff hehe! I watched Juno the other night & cried hahaa, i swear my hormones never returned to normal after having Riley


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:shock: OMG your bros are amaaazing!! You should be Big Sis Braggin!

*Gigs*:blush: Soooo....picturing your pretty face in the ducky vids all happy and then thinking of you :dog: style then fufu fartin :rofl: Just blame it on your twin...cuz I just can't picture it hehe.
And I back what Dobby said- from what I read they can def reverse tubals so long as you have enough tube to reconnect ( doc didn't cut a huge chunk).
I also read they can put in stints ( little tube opener), because anytime you so surgery, no matter how neatly, the body reacts by building scar tissue there, and adhesions. So unless you are having a csect, It is a semi-major surgery to go inside (can do min invasive laparoscopy), but to reverse you again do a semi major surg.
If your man gets snipped ( they can literally do them in 20 mins now lunchtime laser surg) Since they don't go all up in his body, it's much less dangerous, and is much easier to reverse. 
Same thing, just tell the doc in advance not to cut off too much in case you wanna reverse it.
Diff is- women get operated inside which means gen anesthesia(knock out) which causes more risks, as well as internal surg more bleed risk.
Men it's all done outside the body, less bleeding, and they get local numbing meds and or light pain meds.
Gah that's alot lol
My temp took a NOSEDIVE?? no idea why- still on progest- in case my wknd gets jiggy hehe:haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* Sorry about the kittys and OH gangin up on you lol.
If you took your temp at a diff time cuz they woke you up here is a temp adjuster:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
If you woke at the reg time, just colder, then you can discard the temp.
Also make sure you don't talk or anything when you wake- just therm straight in the mouth and stay still lol.
Talking will cool your mouth due to air movement - seems odd but it does. So you would get a false read since your body temp would be diff than what your mouth would tell the therm.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Claire lol. I love Juno. I wish I could say I watch Teen Mom because I'm pregnant. Nope. In college, I went through this trashy reality tv phase. Thankfully, most shows got cancelled. But I still watch things like Total Divas and Teen Mom and what not. I have to be so "on" all the time, that coming home and watching stuff I can space out is great haha.

J, why thank you. I'm crazy proud. The one good thing about being sick is that the homecoming parade is tomorrow so now when I call out sick tomorrow, I won't feel bad because I am actually sick haha. That's so weird that your temp dropped


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Breeaa* Sorry about the kittys and OH gangin up on you lol.
> If you took your temp at a diff time cuz they woke you up here is a temp adjuster:
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> If you woke at the reg time, just colder, then you can discard the temp.
> Also make sure you don't talk or anything when you wake- just therm straight in the mouth and stay still lol.
> Talking will cool your mouth due to air movement - seems odd but it does. So you would get a false read since your body temp would be diff than what your mouth would tell the therm.

It was a combo of telling the cats to shut up, getting up to kick them out, and not being able to go back to sleep. It was an hour earlier but I didn't temp right when I woke up. I'll just ignore it and hope it goes up tomorrow. Thanks! I'm worried AF is on her way though, still no AF signs but I just feel it. Fx I'm wrong!


----------



## JLM73

Very odd on my temp, since I'm still on same dose of progest??
I did temp an hour later than normal, but temp adjuster subtracts .2 more assuming it was "higher" than norm due to temping late.
It's actually not the case for me since I sleep under a light fleece blanket I always wake warm, and my temp actually _drops_ the first hour I wake up:shrug:

Good deal on Homecoming, unless you wanted to be there


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can't keep up ladies!! 
As far as poas goes I'm still obsessed. Hubs didn't work today and I woke up and poas and then showed him saying "omg look how dark the lines are" he made fun of me and said we already know you're pregnant why do you keep doing that. I said because I'm obsessed!


----------



## JLM73

Yea that's a prob Breeaa, anything that interferes with sleep makes your temp off. 
I have insomnia and rarely sleep solid. You might wanna temp whenever you wake and then adjust it. I find that keeps my chart more accurate.:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahaha Greenie that is funny


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I can't keep up ladies!!
> As far as poas goes I'm still obsessed. Hubs didn't work today and I woke up and poas and then showed him saying "omg look how dark the lines are" he made fun of me and said we already know you're pregnant why do you keep doing that. I said because I'm obsessed!

Lol you're too cute!


----------



## JLM73

MrsG I would be doing the SAME thing lol


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Yea that's a prob Breeaa, anything that interferes with sleep makes your temp off.
> I have insomnia and rarely sleep solid. You might wanna temp whenever you wake and then adjust it. I find that keeps my chart more accurate.:shrug:

Awesome! I actually have insomnia too and after I o, I stop taking my sleep stuff so I've been sleeping awful. I'll have to use the adjuster from now on.


----------



## gigglebox

Trying to comment on all things...

I'll be having a planned c section. Had an (almost) emergency section last time as i failed to progress past 7cm, and boy am i glad i did! Des head is HUGE! 97 percentile since birth. Who knows what that would have done to my poor va jay jay! So any peoceedures done could be done then. But hey...lets just focus on me getting pregnant first!

Love Juno, hubs and i watched it the night before last  

As for teen mom...I started watching it recently, but it's kind of painful for me to watch. I love all the pregnancy stuff but my heart breaks for those kids.

I've been binge watching "say yes to the dress" though, so i don't judge ;)

Dobs, what a legacy! Wish I could say the same. At least I'm super proud of my oldest brother :) he was a f-up in school, got expelled, arrested...yadda yadda yadda...now he's well educated lawyer, barred in 3 states I believe (plus DC) and is getting married to his doctor in training fiance this month.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww glad your big bro figured it out. Sometimes you have to hit rock bottom first. :)

Thought of you when I was buying eggs the other day. Spent the extra $1.50 to get organic, cage free, local eggs :) I would totes buy your eggs if I lived near you!

Yeah, I feel bad for most of the kids. I think Maci and Chelsea are definitely doing it right given their situations. I wonder how long they'll follow the kids. I'd be curious how they adjust.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not sure who Chelsea is...I remember Maci because she looks like an old coworker of mine haha. The dad's a loser though, isn't he?


----------



## JLM73

I am a forensics junky- not csi tho t- the real stuff.
I watch First48, Disappeared, Forensic Files etc I love seeing how they find what happened to someone and catch the person for it.
I def would have been a Homicide detective if I could stand the smell of decomp:sick:
OMG awful...had plenty as a paramedic. St Pete has a LOT of elderly ppl who live alone, and it's never good when someone hasn't seen them for a while:(
Now I get to bake for a living and smell GOOD stuff all day lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love teen mom and teen mom 2. I actually like almost all reality shows. They're my guilty pleasure. I'm interested to see how the kids adjust too. Should be interesting. Ugh I'm so busy at work no bnb time!


----------



## gigglebox

Ewwww....morbid!

I want to work in a bridal salon lol...not nearly as.........interesting haha


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> Ewwww....morbid!
> 
> I want to work in a bridal salon lol...not nearly as.........interesting haha

No that's super interesting. I would love to work at a bridal salon or design or make/sew wedding dresses.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk too many emotions I'm a bridal store. Can't handle my own haha.

Chelsea was tm2. Her ex is a dip wad. She went to cosmetology school. Daughter is Aubrey

J I love csi!!! :(


----------



## JLM73

I have always worked in Public service, so I think of it as helping a family, not morbid for me lol. Hell as paramedics you works on EVERYthing, and in fires too. I was the one always trying to get ppls pets out- contrary to the stories on tv MOST firefighters DON'T make a huge effort on pets.

I could NOT work in a bridal shop since 
1- I want to be trying on MY dress not helping someone else lol and 
2- spoiled bitches whining all day about $10k + dresses would piss me off!

I'll be away most the night...I got a DATE!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot hf! Keep your skirt down and your panties up! ;) jk


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> I have always worked in Public service, so I think of it as helping a family, not morbid for me lol. Hell as paramedics you works on EVERYthing, and in fires too. I was the one always trying to get ppls pets out- contrary to the stories on tv MOST firefighters DON'T make a huge effort on pets.
> 
> I could NOT work in a bridal shop since
> 1- I want to be trying on MY dress not helping someone else lol and
> 2- spoiled bitches whining all day about $10k + dresses would piss me off!
> 
> I'll be away most the night...I got a DATE!


Woohoo! Have fun!


----------



## Breeaa

:Ok I just had the weirdest sensation. Twice! It felt like Braxton hicks, so weird. What the heck is going on? I'm somewhat crampy now. Idk what's happening. Maybe AF will show? :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Do you typically get af cramps thud early? 9dpo sounds a bit soon for af to get gearing up. Good timing for implantation though


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Do you typically get af cramps thud early? 9dpo sounds a bit soon for af to get gearing up. Good timing for implantation though


Well I'm worried about my LP being too short. My first cycle I think I got o date wrong and I wasn't using opks or temping. This time I used an opk and pretty much know when I Oed. So this month either I Oed late or my LP is only 10, maybe days. If AF comes on time (tomorrow) I need to find a way to lengthen it. If it's delayed I might've just Oed late. It's a waiting game right now. I usually get cramps like 2 days before AF, and very sore boobs for about 4 days before AF. No sore boobies and minimal cramping so far. I didn't know until after I Oed this month that it may not be enough time to support a pregnancy so I'm nervous.


----------



## gigglebox

J! Tell us all about it when you get back in!!! 

B, I think the short Lp is more of the fear that your period would start before an agg gets a chance to implant. I think at 10 days you're in with a chance but definitely something to look into.

And yeah, bitches be crazy...but I'm good with customer service and dresses are so purdy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed, 10 days is still considered workable for a viable pregnancy. I think it's when it's 9 or less that it becomes much more problematic. But yeah I would look into lengthening it if it's 10. Here's to hoping it's not! :) Better yet, here's sending bfp thoughts your way!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLI_Q24RM_Q


----------



## gigglebox

So, ladies...i made an entry in my journal about starting to ttc. My friend in real life who also is on here read the whole post and her response was "'Grats." That was it. She's battling infertility so I know she's going to be upset if I get pregnant before she does :( I'm not sure what to do in this situation....thoughts?

I feel badly for her. When I wanted to be pregnant the first time, i was insanely broody and it felt like alllll of my coworkers got pregnant. I was so excited when it was finally my turn but it hurts seeing everyone do it first! Similar thing when I was waiting to be engaged. It just sucks, i want her to be excited for me but i know she's probably going to be pissed :/ well, maybe that's a bad way of putting it...but hurt, at least. I'm a little butt hurt though....she knows I went through the chemical pregnancy so it's like....wish she had some sort of happiness for me being able to try and get back what I feel like i lost.

Sorry to rant here. i can't rant in my journal because she reads it lol


----------



## gigglebox

Well no one else is talking so I'm gonna keep yammering!

Ov pain is all but gone so i think it's safe to say i'm officially at the close of 1dpo! 

Where are you all? J, you'd better be getting some sexy daddy tail right now!


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> J! Tell us all about it when you get back in!!!
> 
> B, I think the short Lp is more of the fear that your period would start before an agg gets a chance to implant. I think at 10 days you're in with a chance but definitely something to look into.
> 
> And yeah, bitches be crazy...but I'm good with customer service and dresses are so purdy!




DobbyForever said:


> Agreed, 10 days is still considered workable for a viable pregnancy. I think it's when it's 9 or less that it becomes much more problematic. But yeah I would look into lengthening it if it's 10. Here's to hoping it's not! :) Better yet, here's sending bfp thoughts your way!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLI_Q24RM_Q

I really wish I could watch that. I love Big Bang. 

Well tomorrow AF could be here so fingers crossed and I appreciate the bfp thoughts! I'll let you ladies know if she shows.


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> So, ladies...i made an entry in my journal about starting to ttc. My friend in real life who also is on here read the whole post and her response was "'Grats." That was it. She's battling infertility so I know she's going to be upset if I get pregnant before she does :( I'm not sure what to do in this situation....thoughts?
> 
> I feel badly for her. When I wanted to be pregnant the first time, i was insanely broody and it felt like alllll of my coworkers got pregnant. I was so excited when it was finally my turn but it hurts seeing everyone do it first! Similar thing when I was waiting to be engaged. It just sucks, i want her to be excited for me but i know she's probably going to be pissed :/ well, maybe that's a bad way of putting it...but hurt, at least. I'm a little butt hurt though....she knows I went through the chemical pregnancy so it's like....wish she had some sort of happiness for me being able to try and get back what I feel like i lost.
> 
> Sorry to rant here. i can't rant in my journal because she reads it lol

Ugh that sucks!! I bet it's frustrating for her but if it were me I would still be happy for you. hopefully she gets a bfp soon so then you can both be happy for each other.


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Woot hf! Keep your skirt down and your panties up! ;) jk

Hahaa this just made me roar out loud :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Just catching up girls, i was out with my friend having Wine last night, havent seen her in about 3 wks as she been un Tenerife, lucky cow haha nice & tanned! I got home earlyish & found SO snoring loudly in lounge & Riley screaming his head off as he wet bed! His lil face was all red & puffy & clearly been crying for a bit, i did have a pop at SO this morning, not impressed, cant even go out for one eve ffs grrr! 

Ah giggs, completely feel for your situation, we had a friend like that, myself & our other friend all got pg same time, she had a 7yr old & they were unable to get pg again, tried Clomid, few IVF's & pregnant & kept miscarrying :( awful.. But they basically gave up trying which i felt awful for them, after 6months she fell pg naturally & her daughter is now just over a year old! Theres still hope for your friend hun ;)

Ohhhhh J how was your date? Did u keep ya pants up Lol! 

Aww Mrs G, i was peeing on sticks for a good couple wks after getting pregnant lol something satisfying about seeing strong positive line ha ha! We all do it


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, shame about your friend :( glad she ultimately "fell" but what a rough ride along the way! How long did it take for you to get pregnant last time?

J, i'm really hoping you're not updating yet because you aren't home yet :winkwink:


----------



## shaescott

Breeaa you should TESSSSTTT


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously test bree!

The skirt saying is what my good old grandfather tells me.

Gigs, on my phone but long story short yes it will kill her a little on the inside but a true friend will express that quickly and then celebrate with you. I am zero tolerance person because I teach kids all day, so if my friends act worse than a child I can't do it. The first time I was pregnant, my best friend of 7 years called me a selfish b*. Didn't talk to her for 3. With my last loss, she never congratulated me or checked in. Basically got the grats/ I'm busy at work. I just don't tell her anything anymore. Shrugs. Like right now, three people know and I told them because they react the same way each time: thrilled and saying what a good mom I will be. Asking to throw me a shower, offering to help paint or go baby stuff shopping

Date must still be going on cuz J is quiet ;) adult sleepover? Or maybe he tired her out


----------



## Breeaa

My temp is back up to around where it's been. Yay! Today AF should show so if she doesn't, I'll test tomorrow. I don't want to waste frers. They're so expensive! Lol


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Seriously test bree!
> 
> The skirt saying is what my good old grandfather tells me.
> 
> Gigs, on my phone but long story short yes it will kill her a little on the inside but a true friend will express that quickly and then celebrate with you. I am zero tolerance person because I teach kids all day, so if my friends act worse than a child I can't do it. The first time I was pregnant, my best friend of 7 years called me a selfish b*. Didn't talk to her for 3. With my last loss, she never congratulated me or checked in. Basically got the grats/ I'm busy at work. I just don't tell her anything anymore. Shrugs. Like right now, three people know and I told them because they react the same way each time: thrilled and saying what a good mom I will be. Asking to throw me a shower, offering to help paint or go baby stuff shopping
> 
> Date must still be going on cuz J is quiet ;) adult sleepover? Or maybe he tired her out

I don't have friends, rofl. I have maybe 2? 

I'm anxious for an update too!


----------



## claireybell

I bet he tired her out ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs - took me around 5/6 cycles to fall pg before, seemed like forever though uhh! I was relying just on OPK's & turns out after my positives, my ovulation wasnt until like 3-4 dsys later!! We were having sex but at the wrong time lol ohhh the joys! How long did ut take you?


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoooooo J! Haha you guys are dirty...but i'm hoping the same 

Dobs, i really, really hope it's nothing that will kill our friendship. I had a coworker trying for years, and when she finally fell, she had an ectopic. She ended up getting a surrogate. But she wasn't pregnant by the time I was, and when she found out she stopped talking to me. She literally turned her back to me and stood in a corner one time when I got on the elevator with her. I'm sure it stings when you're infertile, but ouch, getting ignored and losing a friend because you're pregnant doesn't feel good either! 

Cb, we got pregnant first go last time. Hubs and i are both descendants of very fertile people...I myself was a pill baby (my mom couldn't even stop herself from reproducing she's so fertile! I'm one of 3, but she had 3rd tri loss of identical twins and 2 m/c's. After me my dad got snipped. She was also 1 of 7 kids. Hubs has 1 full brother and 2 half siblings, all the same father.) i'm hoping it's quick this time again, but if not that means i can still get drunk for my birthday and my brother's wedding later this month :thumbup: i'll certainly be bummed, but at least I can drink my sorrows away!


----------



## DobbyForever

Bree, I know some women can get AF with a high temp but with the symptoms and your temp going back up I really think you should test. All signs are looking good.

Claire, sorry to hear that! That's awful. :( But I'm glad it happened for you and this time around hopefully now that you've figured out your body you won't have to go through so many cycles. As for friends, I have maybe 3. But those three and I have each other's backs no questions asked. I'd rather have my 1-3 or none even than have a host of loosely based friends. I get all my social interaction needs from my family lol.

Gigs, ultimately all you can do is be the bigger person and try to get them to talk about it. And you may want to share every moment of your pregnancy with her because you love her, but you might have to accept that you can't. I'm sure she will be there for the big things, and even that will hurt her. But you have to be very aware of what you announce and where. Talk to her about your feelings, listen to hers, and come up with what she wants to be a part of and what she just can't do. She might say she wants nothing to do with your pregnancy because maybe she can't handle it, and you have to be okay with that and respect that. Not talking about it though is what will kill your friendship, and the problem is it takes two willing people to talk.


----------



## shaescott

Breeaa come onnnnn testtttt TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST


----------



## shaescott

Ok I have an IMPORTANT QUESTION for you guys. My CM is really weird so would you be really grossed out if I posted a picture for you guys to like tell me what the heck kind of CM it is?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- we already saw Js CM! Sober don't care. Lol

J must have had a great night with him.., very unlike her not to update. Lol

Afm- been crazy busy with work and hubs being so lovely dovey. I told my sister last night and telling mom tonight! Can't wait.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay how did sis react?

J and I have both posted can lol. You can embed it into the post rather than attaching and use the spoiler tags so it only shows when clicked on


----------



## Breeaa

Cramping pretty good. I'm thinking she is coming. :cry: I really don't want to test until after today. If I had some dollar tests I would.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Shae- we already saw Js CM! Sober don't care. Lol
> 
> J must have had a great night with him.., very unlike her not to update. Lol
> 
> Afm- been crazy busy with work and hubs being so lovely dovey. I told my sister last night and telling mom tonight! Can't wait.

So sweet! I'm sure your mom will be ecstatic!


----------



## claireybell

Hehe very cute Mrs G, have you started getting any orher symptoms? 

Breeeaa - you due period today or yesterday? 

Gigs omg so twins could ultimately pop up at some point down the Gene line then?? )) 

Ahh yes where is J?? Im sure theres a good reason as not for an update hehee!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I see J stalking! Can't wait to hear the details :)

Bree the suspense is killing me. And fyi I always felt like AF was coming ll four of my pregnancies. Esp these last two. So you never know!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Hehe very cute Mrs G, have you started getting any orher symptoms?
> 
> Breeeaa - you due period today or yesterday?
> 
> Gigs omg so twins could ultimately pop up at some point down the Gene line then?? ))
> 
> Ahh yes where is J?? Im sure theres a good reason as not for an update hehee!!

Today. Just waiting for it to show or not. Wish this day would go by fast so I can test tomorrow is she doesn't come. 

Yes J! We need updates!


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha yes i do aswell :) details pleeeeease.. Edge of our seats here lol


----------



## claireybell

Your charts looking good though with the big temp rise again.. Fx'd


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> I see J stalking! Can't wait to hear the details :)
> 
> Bree the suspense is killing me. And fyi I always felt like AF was coming ll four of my pregnancies. Esp these last two. So you never know!

I know it's killing me too. I want to use fmu and just want to make sure she doesn't show so I don't waste any frers. It's one day. Just one day. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think we're all just waiting for J. Lol

Not many symotoms, 

A little queasy and a little tired.


----------



## gigglebox

Cm doesn't bother me Shea! Post away!

Bre, I also got bad ad cramps with Des. I'm getting them now but i've had them for days now so that's going to be an unreliable "symptom" this time :( 

J COME THE F ON!!! Or did you already do that last night :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

<----- Semi Trollop Walk of Shame :haha:
JK we had a very good night. We tried to watch 3 redbox movie rentals but kept talking and looking at pics so much we kept having to restart!
It was me him and his 8yo daughter at first all snuggled up on the couch laughing at pics. Was very very nice to actually see a REAL single FT dad!
Omg lol trying to catch up!
I tottttttally walked in the door at 5AM :rofl:
I know my nosey ass mother was checking the window hourly hehe.
After his daughter went to sleep we just kept talking and managed to finally watch ONE movie:blush: with a bit of kissing and fondling in betweem hehe.
He was a good boy overall tho. His daughter was so cute, she was all cuddled up to me on the couch. (Sadly her mom remarried and moved out of state 2 months ago - that's how he got custody, cuz she just left her here).
I felt really bad cuz he got up for work YESTERDAY at 5am, took DD to school, went to work ( heavy truck mechanic), got her from school, made dinner, then we were up till 5 am THIS morning, and when I left he went STRAIGHT to take daughter to school (24hrs up) and right to work again!! He wants to meet tonight to go bowling and ....{evil grin} "watch a movie" lol. I doubt we will see much of the movie this time cuz DD will be at Grandpa's house(boom chika wow wow baby lol)
So he will literally be on 36 hrs awake when we go bowl, and who KNOWS by the time he finally sleeps. Poor guy- I 'm gonna wear his azzz out one way or another :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Well someone :test:
We are getting pic deprived here!
I didn't remember to temp after my 4 hr nap this morning lol.
I haven't had tested in 2 days, since 17dpo, but I snagged a $test and a Wally cheapie yesterday, cuz I will test one last time before stopping Progest tomoro...
Don't want :witch: starting until Sunday night earliest, so I can enjoy a witch free wknd:winkwink:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> <----- Semi Trollop Walk of Shame :haha:
> JK we had a very good night. We tried to watch 3 redbox movie rentals but kept talking and looking at pics so much we kept having to restart!
> It was me him and his 8yo daughter at first all snuggled up on the couch laughing at pics. Was very very nice to actually see a REAL single FT dad!
> Omg lol trying to catch up!
> I tottttttally walked in the door at 5AM :rofl:
> I know my nosey ass mother was checking the window hourly hehe.
> After his daughter went to sleep we just kept talking and managed to finally watch ONE movie:blush: with a bit of kissing and fondling in betweem hehe.
> He was a good boy overall tho. His daughter was so cute, she was all cuddled up to me on the couch. (Sadly her mom remarried and moved out of state 2 months ago - that's how he got custody, cuz she just left her here).
> I felt really bad cuz he got up for work YESTERDAY at 5am, took DD to school, went to work ( heavy truck mechanic), got her from school, made dinner, then we were up till 5 am THIS morning, and when I left he went STRAIGHT to take daughter to school (24hrs up) and right to work again!! He wants to meet tonight to go bowling and ....{evil grin} "watch a movie" lol. I doubt we will see much of the movie this time cuz DD will be at Grandpa's house(boom chika wow wow baby lol)
> So he will literally be on 36 hrs awake when we go bowl, and who KNOWS by the time he finally sleeps. Poor guy- I 'm gonna wear his azzz out one way or another :rofl:


Sounds like you had a good night and yay for a second date!! Don't get too trampy! Still keep it classy! :winkwink:

I bet his 8 yr old daughter would a sibling btw. Hehe


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Well someone :test:
> We are getting pic deprived here!
> I didn't remember to temp after my 4 hr nap this morning lol.
> I haven't had tested in 2 days, since 17dpo, but I snagged a $test and a Wally cheapie yesterday, cuz I will test one last time before stopping Progest tomoro...
> Don't want :witch: starting until Sunday night earliest, so I can enjoy a witch free wknd:winkwink:

Mrs green, do me a favor and post a test pic to satisfy the girls needs. :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

J yay!!! Hahaaa trollop walk of shame :rofl: love it!! & why not- you are a singleton!! So glad hes lovely though, & you had some smoochy time ;) 

Bowling - so thats what its called these days hehee, kick his ass at the Ally! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww super fun! I was 9 when my mom had my brothers. That age gap is perfect. As you can see by my older sister pride rant. Going to his homecoming parade in a few hours :)


----------



## shaescott

Don't need to post it anymore, it figured itself out. This morning it was stretchy creamy (WTF?!) but now it's basically EW like wtf is going on with my body... It's been creamy stretchy the past few days. My cervix is still low though so I can't be ovulating. I'm sooo confused.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol j walk of shame

No test pics from me! I left my personal phone at him today. So I only have my work phone with no pics :(


----------



## shaescott

Here's my Ovia info in a spreadsheet. If anyone wants to analyze it that'd be great. :winkwink:


----------



## shaescott

Hopefully you can read it. It gets distorted on mobile.


----------



## shaescott




----------



## shaescott




----------



## shaescott

Those are still blurry but readable on my phone


----------



## gigglebox

J! :dance: woohoo sounds like a really fun and exciting night! That's so awesome you like his daughter, too. That is VERY important! And what a ****whore of an ex wife to leave her own daughter. And right on! Second date! Can't wait to hear the deets on that one! Remember, avoid doggy style :haha:

Shea, I'm not sure what an ovia chart is but I can't read it, even when I open it in a new window :( 

I'm tempted to pee on something lol! That would definitely be stupid though...but this time next week, I'll have peed on something!


----------



## shaescott

It's just from the Ovia app


----------



## shaescott

I'm gonna try one more time


----------



## shaescott

I won't bother posting the symptoms, they're probably irrelevant.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby!* Need you on aisle SIX to review her Ovia!!!:haha:
Dobs is the resident Ovia gal I think
I have never seen it sorry!

Claire yup, I find nothing makes a man want to rough you up in the bedroom more than Taking a chink outta his manhood beating him at something lol!


----------



## shaescott

It's not hard to understand, the spreadsheet just lists date, cycle day, CM type, mood, etc.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I get the pics/chart. I've never paid any attention to CM until this cycle when I fell pregnant. About 4 days after o I had lotion like cm for a couple days then it went to watery.


----------



## DobbyForever

Never used their spreadsheets and will be out of office for 5 hours. Homecoming parade and trying not to crash


----------



## shaescott

I see. Anyone have any explanation for my current EW cm but low cervix?


----------



## claireybell

gigs you should pee just for fun Lol.. 

i poas opk earlier completely neg still, mind you not due to ovulate if i do until cd 16ish.. so, Weds poss.. TMI but i dont care, have started using my fertility lubricant which mirrors ewcm hehe i bet i wont get pg now this cycle though ;-/


----------



## claireybell

i dont Shae sorry .. i only ever get a lil bit of ewcm on my ovulation day & thats it, you could be in your 'fertile window' though unless you know if you have already ovulated?


----------



## JLM73

Shae anytime of cycle you can get ewcm when estrogen surges for whatever reason.
Have you always had very irreg cycles on BC?
I thought it helped regulate most ppl.


----------



## gigglebox

Forgot you were on bc...hmm, that is quite perplexing, as is the long cycle. I'm stumped. 

Cb, you bad influence, you! I won't budge though. I'll probably pee on a FRER next Thursday, 8dpo, as my first test. 

I'm really worried though....I've managed to convince myself that I'll either get pregnant now and lose it, or it's going to take me awhile this time around *sigh*.

Well, whenever it happens, I already have a plan for telling hubs haha. Definitely want to record it this time, and surprise him...since I didn't do that with the last two. The first time I came out of the bathroom and snuggled up with him and I looked all sheepish....and he said, "You're pregnant, aren't you?" Haha. The second time (c/p) i said, "so....you know how we have that rule about pulling out and not going back in?", and he said yeah...and i said, "You know how we did that this month?"...yeah..."well, apparently we're too fertile to do that." And he said, "Why? You're pregnant?" And I said "yeah...I think so..." 

Not exactly the lovey dovey baby announcements you dream about haha


----------



## Breeaa

I caved and tested. I knew it would be negative because it was only a hour hold at most and I'm still only 10dpo. It's been driving me crazy all day so I just did it. Now I regret wasting that beautiful frer. 2 more left. I'll use one tomorrow with fmu, and if nothing I'll use the next one Tuesday maybe? I'm going to stock up on dollar tests tonight if AF doesn't show. No guilt on those. This is so frustrating. :dohh: :coffee:


----------



## claireybell

Ah dont think like that giggs, im sure you will be all fine & dandy & with child hehe! Im terrible, i always want to start peeing at like 6dpo ha ha

Those are both still memorable ways to tell the hubbard though, i just blurted mine out with Riley as i wouldve busted otherwise haha! Thing is, we had people keep popping in our house randomly all evening & as soon as someone left another arrived, so i saw my window of me & him & blurted out 'omg im pregnant look' whilst thrusti g a frer in his face :rofl: still makes me chuckle, i probs think if something better this time aswell.. I may have to google some ideas ;)


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Forgot you were on bc...hmm, that is quite perplexing, as is the long cycle. I'm stumped.
> 
> Cb, you bad influence, you! I won't budge though. I'll probably pee on a FRER next Thursday, 8dpo, as my first test.
> 
> I'm really worried though....I've managed to convince myself that I'll either get pregnant now and lose it, or it's going to take me awhile this time around *sigh*.
> 
> Well, whenever it happens, I already have a plan for telling hubs haha. Definitely want to record it this time, and surprise him...since I didn't do that with the last two. The first time I came out of the bathroom and snuggled up with him and I looked all sheepish....and he said, "You're pregnant, aren't you?" Haha. The second time (c/p) i said, "so....you know how we have that rule about pulling out and not going back in?", and he said yeah...and i said, "You know how we did that this month?"...yeah..."well, apparently we're too fertile to do that." And he said, "Why? You're pregnant?" And I said "yeah...I think so..."
> 
> Not exactly the lovey dovey baby announcements you dream about haha

Thats pretty much how ours went too. I can't avoid talking about it until testing time. I just talk and talk about this symptom, that lack of symptom. Lol


----------



## claireybell

It is frustrating isnt it Breeea, hang in there though lovey, af not here & temps are looking good, body take a good couple days fir hcg to be detectable on a test, espencially if you just implanted couple days ago :)


----------



## pacificlove

You ladies have been busy! What's new?

I plan to tell dh with the good old "bun in the oven". I'll ask him to pull dinner out of the oven (we each love it when the other one cooks) . 

More in a bit.. Must fight off 5 month old kitten off my foot.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I forgot to tell you ladies! Be warned about dollar tree assured test. I've heard they're mister sensitive but I took one at 15dpo (after I knew I was pregnant) and the line is soo faint you can barely see it. When the other test has a super dark line. So just be careful! Lol


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Shae anytime of cycle you can get ewcm when estrogen surges for whatever reason.
> Have you always had very irreg cycles on BC?
> I thought it helped regulate most ppl.

I don't use the pill, I have an IUD. It can make it irregular. However, I've never had EWCM all over my cycle before.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww greenie! I love Assured! Remember, I got that super dark line when my frer fmu looks negative. I would have cried and thought I was having a cp if my assured wasn't such a clear line. It took a lot longer to get super dark than frer, but I've gotten really great lines on it from 10dpo to 17dpo on 20+ tests :) But I will be the first to say everybody can have different experiences with test. I might be a testing unicorn. I don't ever get blue dye evaps. Shrugs.

Gigs, you don't have to be overly romantic for it to be a memorable moment. It will be amazing, and you have to think positive. I think reiki is bs, but I really think you have to tell the universe what you want and just project it until you get it.

Still haven't looked at the Ovia charts. I overdid it going to the parade. So dizzy right now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobby- I did think I was having a cp luckily not more than 5 minutes after that I got my blood results which made me feel better and then lines got darker :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I love blood tests hahah. They are such stress relievers hehe


----------



## shaescott

My BOOBS F***ING HURT SO BAD I'm going crazyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## shaescott

Ok my CM is weird again so I'm gonna post a pic of it. 


Spoiler



It stretches like EWCM but it looks weird and different and I don't even know.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pooey. I can't read your spreadsheets :( But hurtful boobs sound good.

Question for the mommies, did your boobs keep growing throughout your pregnancies? Mine have stopped hurting and have grown quite a bit already. I'm worried they won't keep growing. I mean, they are significantly bigger now, but I would like to get into some C range at least hahaha


----------



## gigglebox

What is your body doing to you Shae?!

Dobs, I'm afraid of jinxing it by thinking it's going to work....so just will wait and see. 

A weeks seems so far away..............

At least we'll be keeping busy. We have a little mini crafts market on our farm sunday and will be spending Saturday getting ready for that. Monday....not sure. Tuesday I have this giant playgroup thing to take my son to, Wednesday I have to get alterations on my bridesmaid dress...and then Thursday! Ok, now it doesn't seem quite as far, but I knkw next weeks it's going to feel like time is just creeeeeping by.


----------



## gigglebox

Mind didn't get big until the end, and especially after birth. I didn't ever leak though, not before and not after birth. My milk supply sucked last time. 

Dobs, if you don't mind my asking, when did you m/c with your other pregnancies?


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Pooey. I can't read your spreadsheets :( But hurtful boobs sound good.
> 
> Question for the mommies, did your boobs keep growing throughout your pregnancies? Mine have stopped hurting and have grown quite a bit already. I'm worried they won't keep growing. I mean, they are significantly bigger now, but I would like to get into some C range at least hahaha

:rofl: I think mine only went up to a DD, I was a d at the start. Mine are still a DD now. I wish they had stayed a D.


----------



## shaescott

Now my boobs have stopped hurting (though still hurt to the touch) and I ate 3 small-medium tomatoes and now I have heartburn and my vagina hurts


----------



## shaescott

Okkk now I have intestinal pain wtf


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, your body is whacking out. Sorry! Usually is a good sign though! Although it could be the bcp. Wish I had an answer :(

Gigs, I PMed you. Hope you still like me after you read it lol.

Bree, mine are As that the nice lady at Frederick's said I can put in Bs if it makes me feel better haha. But now they are definitely filling out my B bras. Everybody has noticed the girls have gotten bigger. If the girls could get to a C and stay there, I would love it. Or even a C but go ahead and put them in D hahaha. It would say me 8k 7 years from now.


----------



## shaescott

Anyone look at my weird CM?


----------



## DobbyForever

I looked. Just not sure what to say... it is quite odd. Sorry!


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> I looked. Just not sure what to say... it is quite odd. Sorry!

It's ok, thanks for looking haha


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> Shae, your body is whacking out. Sorry! Usually is a good sign though! Although it could be the bcp. Wish I had an answer :(
> 
> Gigs, I PMed you. Hope you still like me after you read it lol.
> 
> Bree, mine are As that the nice lady at Frederick's said I can put in Bs if it makes me feel better haha. But now they are definitely filling out my B bras. Everybody has noticed the girls have gotten bigger. If the girls could get to a C and stay there, I would love it. Or even a C but go ahead and put them in D hahaha. It would say me 8k 7 years from now.

Of course I still like you! It takes quite a bit to offend me. My motto is very much, "do what you want as long as you aren't hurting anyone" so unless you're verbally bashing me or beating me up, you're fine :) i don't even get mad at people with polar oppsite opions of mine, even if it's a moral or social issue. Like (uh oh, here comes the controversy!) if I'm fine with gay marriage, and another person thinks gays should be locked up...obviously we aren't going to hang out and have drinks any time soon, but I understand that as much as I believe in my opinion, that other person believes their opinions is right just as much as I do. Who am i to say my opinion is correct? 

Not that our opinions differ...I was just making an irrelevant point. I make opinions, but I don't judge. 

Sorry, that got weird and ranty. Hope it makes sense.



shaescott said:


> Anyone look at my weird CM?

I did, but not sure what to say about it, sorry! But i understand IUD's can mess with your period....right? I'd imagine fluctuating hormones cam cause all sort of things to happen with cm, so maybe that's all this is? :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha it made sense. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- not sure about your cm but as far as IUDs go the one thing you can count on is an irregular period. When I had mine I didn't have a period for over a year. And because I had that I didn't really pay attention to cm or anything else. So I can help on that end sorry.


----------



## JLM73

Hi Ladies:hi:
TOTAL TROLLOP walk today LMAO!
I jussst got home at 830am est, and been up since YSTRDY morn lol.
Went out with my official BOYFRIEND- yup he totally claimed me hehe and his lovely daughter bowling for a few hours last night till 2 am! Then McDs for ice cream. Got to his place at 3am, she crashed...we watched a movie...annnnnd...
...
...
TOTALLY had a sexual:sex: frenzy fest for like 2 1/2 Hours!! Oh wait we did some NON-BD BD as Dob would say:rofl:
I am so freaking SORE!!! Back and assorted "other" bits rawr baby!:smug:

So literally the fricking SUN was coming up when we finished hehe
and I left there well after 8am...
I told him after "Your neighbors are smoking a cigarette right now"
He said "They don't smoke"
I said "They do NOW!":winkwink:
So other than that OUT of progest witch in 2 days prob bleh


----------



## claireybell

Haha J you saucy minx!! Good for you :) 

So are you not ttc with donor boy anymore or is new boy the 'physical' donor hehe, you never know, in a few cycles time he will want your babies ;)


----------



## JLM73

Clearly no charting AGAIN for me since I have been up like 24 hrs lol
Shae If your IUD has hormones, maybe that is it??
I had just a copper IUD twice in past, but my cycles stayed regular, just bled more.\

On your ttc hopes tho- it is pretty rare to get preg with IUD as they kinda mess up lining so implant is harder.
That cm looks like a mix of creamy and ewcm. Prob hormones fluctuating...
Hugs and :dust: everyone!


----------



## claireybell

& lotsa dust to you too hehe! My cm is still creamy but alot more watery creamy now, starting to get colour strips onmy opk's now and had an odd twinge earlier but nothing since, gonna try & get some ooh la la in again this evening hahaa


----------



## JLM73

Yes Claire...me thinks I am done with donor for now, as I really like him! And hopefully WE can ttc lol.
He's quite "smitten" with me :haha:
I am due to have AF all next week, so my next O will be around the 24th of this month. He's about to be 44, and me 42,so will run the when to ttc thing by him after a bit- don't wanna scare him off lol. He only has the 1- 8yr old daughter, but parented 2 stepkids when he was married. Very much a daddy, so hopefully I'll be ttc with you all, but I will DEF be hangin around this thread!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awe J that is awesome on so many levels!

Claire, good call. When it doubt, bd it out!


----------



## DobbyForever

I love SO. I'm getting into the empty stomach equals vomittibg stage. So I urged him to bring dinner and I got soup in a bread bowl from panera. He went off to the gym but was gone forever. When he gets home... He brought me ginger ale, saltines, naked berry juice, orange juice, mangoes, and cups of assorted fruits. I almost died. He said he doesn't want me to feel like I am going through this alone for even a minute. It's adorable but he is running himself ragged and I don't know how to get him to stop.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh J thats great, i hear baby feet with new man very soon hehee ;)

Yep! Gonna have to find my inside horniness & get fruity Lol


----------



## claireybell

Thats so sweet of him though Dobbs, he just trying to make you pass the sicky stage with nibbles very quickly.. Does your empty yukkiness usually last long or has it been diff with each pg?


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Hi Ladies:hi:
> TOTAL TROLLOP walk today LMAO!
> I jussst got home at 830am est, and been up since YSTRDY morn lol.
> Went out with my official BOYFRIEND- yup he totally claimed me hehe and his lovely daughter bowling for a few hours last night till 2 am! Then McDs for ice cream. Got to his place at 3am, she crashed...we watched a movie...annnnnd...
> ...
> ...
> TOTALLY had a sexual:sex: frenzy fest for like 2 1/2 Hours!! Oh wait we did some NON-BD BD as Dob would say:rofl:
> I am so freaking SORE!!! Back and assorted "other" bits rawr baby!:smug:
> 
> So literally the fricking SUN was coming up when we finished hehe
> and I left there well after 8am...
> I told him after "Your neighbors are smoking a cigarette right now"
> He said "They don't smoke"
> I said "They do NOW!":winkwink:
> So other than that OUT of progest witch in 2 days prob bleh




JLM73 said:


> Yes Claire...me thinks I am done with donor for now, as I really like him! And hopefully WE can ttc lol.
> He's quite "smitten" with me :haha:
> I am due to have AF all next week, so my next O will be around the 24th of this month. He's about to be 44, and me 42,so will run the when to ttc thing by him after a bit- don't wanna scare him off lol. He only has the 1- 8yr old daughter, but parented 2 stepkids when he was married. Very much a daddy, so hopefully I'll be ttc with you all, but I will DEF be hangin around this thread!

Sounds like a good night! Glad to hear you guys had A LOT of fun! Here's to hoping you do the whole baby dance soon! :winkwink:



DobbyForever said:


> I love SO. I'm getting into the empty stomach equals vomittibg stage. So I urged him to bring dinner and I got soup in a bread bowl from panera. He went off to the gym but was gone forever. When he gets home... He brought me ginger ale, saltines, naked berry juice, orange juice, mangoes, and cups of assorted fruits. I almost died. He said he doesn't want me to feel like I am going through this alone for even a minute. It's adorable but he is running himself ragged and I don't know how to get him to stop.

That's so sweet! What a good guy!


----------



## shaescott

Agh J you naughty girl :winkwink:


----------



## DobbyForever

He's never been this sweet lol. Part of me doesn't even know how to handle it. I would love it, except he as stopped studying for his certs, he leaves work all the time, he's constantly PANICKED that he is going to do something wrong or not be there. It's not healthy, and I can see it taking a toll on him already. =/

I've never made it past 10 weeks. My first pregnancy, I only had bad ms in the morning and right before bed. The second one, I was sick and miserable the whole time but some of that was a cyst and some of it was pregnancy. The third was the worst. The ms kicked in at 7dpo, and it made my life hell. I was sick all day, every day. But it was the worst when my stomach would get empty, but it was so difficult eating. This pregnancy isn't causing me grief outside of the headaches and hot flashes and dizziness.


----------



## shaescott

My breasts are still driving me insane.


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> He's never been this sweet lol. Part of me doesn't even know how to handle it. I would love it, except he as stopped studying for his certs, he leaves work all the time, he's constantly PANICKED that he is going to do something wrong or not be there. It's not healthy, and I can see it taking a toll on him already. =/
> 
> I've never made it past 10 weeks. My first pregnancy, I only had bad ms in the morning and right before bed. The second one, I was sick and miserable the whole time but some of that was a cyst and some of it was pregnancy. The third was the worst. The ms kicked in at 7dpo, and it made my life hell. I was sick all day, every day. But it was the worst when my stomach would get empty, but it was so difficult eating. This pregnancy isn't causing me grief outside of the headaches and hot flashes and dizziness.


Hopefully that'll pass really quickly & you be feeling fine & glorious Dobs ;)
I hated the empty, full, hungry & bloated yukkyness, thats the only way i could describe it.. Uhh! 

ah bless him, SO needs to chill out & relax, is it because of the cp do you think? Blokes can worry more than girls i reckon sometimes :awww:


----------



## DobbyForever

I started bleeding. Panty liner amount. Passed two dark red clots. Still spotting bright red. I feel like crap. Don't know if I should wait it out or just go to the ER.


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> I started bleeding. Panty liner amount. Passed two dark red clots. Still spotting bright red. I feel like crap. Don't know if I should wait it out or just go to the ER.

I would go to the ER. I hope it's nothing though. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

It seems to have stopped now. SO is out running errands, and I don't want to drag him home over nothing. I also can't handle going to the ER to sit there for hours for it to be nothing. I don't have the physical strength :(


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> It seems to have stopped now. SO is out running errands, and I don't want to drag him home over nothing. I also can't handle going to the ER to sit there for hours for it to be nothing. I don't have the physical strength :(

Oh ok. Well since it stopped I think it's ok for you to wait. But if it comes back, you should at least call your doctor.


----------



## DobbyForever

I called when the bleeding started. They booked me for Monday after work. They aren't suggesting ER because I have zero pain or cramps.


----------



## Breeaa

:growlmad:


DobbyForever said:


> I called when the bleeding started. They booked me for Monday after work. They aren't suggesting ER because I have zero pain or cramps.

Strange, if it does come back I would go anyway. It's good you don't have cramps though. A friend of mine had bleeding the first couple of weeks and was fine, I don't think she had pain or cramps either. Omg, some guy just got his member cut off in the show I'm watching. Sorry, lol. Anyway, update us if anything happens!


----------



## DobbyForever

Unmmm what are you watching lol

SO is on his way to go anyway.


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Unmmm what are you watching lol
> 
> SO is on his way to go anyway.

Reign, season primiere was last night and Im watching it now.


----------



## JLM73

Argh!!:shock:
Dobs yea if it returns go Love!
Not a repeat of the hemorrhoid issue is it??
Hope it's just some breakthru ...
As for your hubs playing Daddy Bird and bringing Mama Bird lots of snack and goodies while you tend the nest- That is SOOO fricking CUTE!!!
Let him do his thing. He is probably needing a way to focus his nervous energy, and that is def a positive way.

I've been napping earlier, then shopping with mom- ugh- then making dinner and cleaning, and just NOW am able to site back down until I start cutting veggies for the Pot Roast I am gonna slow cook overnight...
Gotta get back on my Wifey game:winkwink:

And on another tmi but not really note, I always keep the pubes cut SUPER low, and to a min, basically bare shaven entirely in front, and groin area- I call it a goatee LOL
Anyway. I typically would not have an issue, but I literally have the worst fricking razor burn and now ugly shave bumps! Like immed after shaving, but worse the next day!!
I can NOT use Nair bikini as the skin is now red and sore, and I can't keep shaving the bumpy areas as they will be more raw:shrug:
I do NOT wax, I have verrrry sensitive skin- so how the hell do I do this now- never had this issue before WTH??
I had tried my normal natural moisturizing oil, didn't help, then neosporin on the really sore areas, but that didn't help, and finally broke down and got baby powder today LMAO- the prob is like a chafing deal where the thigh meets the outer vajay!!
The two sides are rubbing like stubble birn- but I JUST shaved- there is none!!
I def wanna try bikini nair but I gotta get the razor burn feel healed before I put some chem like that on!
Any suggestions??


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Argh!!:shock:
> Dobs yea if it returns go Love!
> Not a repeat of the hemorrhoid issue is it??
> Hope it's just some breakthru ...
> As for your hubs playing Daddy Bird and bringing Mama Bird lots of snack and goodies while you tend the nest- That is SOOO fricking CUTE!!!
> Let him do his thing. He is probably needing a way to focus his nervous energy, and that is def a positive way.
> 
> I've been napping earlier, then shopping with mom- ugh- then making dinner and cleaning, and just NOW am able to site back down until I start cutting veggies for the Pot Roast I am gonna slow cook overnight...
> Gotta get back on my Wifey game:winkwink:
> 
> And on another tmi but not really note, I always keep the pubes cut SUPER low, and to a min, basically bare shaven entirely in front, and groin area- I call it a goatee LOL
> Anyway. I typically would not have an issue, but I literally have the worst fricking razor burn and now ugly shave bumps! Like immed after shaving, but worse the next day!!
> I can NOT use Nair bikini as the skin is now red and sore, and I can't keep shaving the bumpy areas as they will be more raw:shrug:
> I do NOT wax, I have verrrry sensitive skin- so how the hell do I do this now- never had this issue before WTH??
> I had tried my normal natural moisturizing oil, didn't help, then neosporin on the really sore areas, but that didn't help, and finally broke down and got baby powder today LMAO- the prob is like a chafing deal where the thigh meets the outer vajay!!
> The two sides are rubbing like stubble birn- but I JUST shaved- there is none!!
> I def wanna try bikini nair but I gotta get the razor burn feel healed before I put some chem like that on!
> Any suggestions??

I swear I get razor burn every time I shave. Deodorant is supposed to help to prevent if you put it on right after you shave, but I don't know how to treat it after its already come. Hope you find something though. It's awful. :nope:


----------



## JLM73

Thx Breeaa and YES I am itching like mad
The prob I think is I generally keep the "front" bare, and don't shave against the grain if you will so as not to irritatae the area, or have ingrown hair issues...
I literally keep no more than 1/4-1/2 inch of hair in the "pantyliner" region if you will :haha:
BUT new dude is into NO hair- well I told him we had to have a come to Jesus on that and the only thing I have done differently is to shave closer in where the edges of the panty liner area of underwear is- The prob is nowww the edge of the :cat: looooks bare but has enough stubble effect to rub the skin next to it (groin area??)
That's the biggest prob...
I am mixed race so it is NOT as easy as commercials make it seem to just wax or shave as having naturally coarse curly hair from the Black half def makes you more prone to ingrown hair BEFORE they can even be seen- like literally they start within a day of shaving!!
Ugh...Should have AF all this week, as I'm already spotting, so maybe I can avoid shaving long enough to heal the razorburn and then try the "sensitive area" nair or something...this sux!


----------



## Breeaa

J-Oh boy, yeah I grown hairs suck. I haven't tried nair in years. Hope it works for you. I've been considering again trying it to avoid the burn. 

Still no AF. It's diving me crazy. I'm trying to wait until Monday to test though. FF predicted AF to come tomorrow, I'm thinking thanks for jinxing me FF. My temp was down a little today but I think I may have tested too late after waking up, I kind of rolled around thinking I could sleep and test later then I realized it was only 45 mins before my usual test time. I adjusted it though. Hoping it goes back up tomorrow!!! We have an awards going to go to tomorrow for DH. I'd rather her show up after if she plans on it.


----------



## Breeaa

What's up with the ads today? I had to switch to mobile because they popped up on every time I opened a new link.


----------



## gigglebox

J, i've had success using conditioner in place of shaving cream, leaving it on a few minutes before actually shaving and applying some after. Not sure if it'll help but maybe? At least worth a shot.

Dobs, how is everything now? I spotted about 6 weeks or so in, but it was brown. As others have said, I think no pain/cramping is certainly a great thing. Lots of women bleed in early pregnancy. Also, sounds like SO is being very sweet! This just says to me that he is going to be a great, nurturing daddy.

Bre, how have you not tested yet?! Pleeeease do it!

Afm...kind of came to terms this weekend that Des has some sort of speech issue going on...hoping it's just a delay we can work on and correct at home and maybe with the help of a speech therapist. I'm having a hard time with it....basically I feel bad for potentially getting pregnant when he may need more attention. I'm trying not to lose my sh* over it before i talk to a professional for an opinion...but I'm just nervous. Then again, everything makes me nervous....can we talk about how many times I was convinced my dog was dying? Haha, maybe me with kids isn't the best idea....lol

Other than that, we have our little crafts market on the farm tomorrow. I'm hopeful it'll be enjoyable, and REALLY hoping it's not a flop.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- good luck at your little market and sorry about des. My aunt was a speech therapist and I have seen her work wonders. So if you're worried I would start there. 

Dobby- any update? Hoping all is well. 

J- have you ever had a wax done? Nair is a absolutely horrible! It's like a damn chemical burn. I did it once stupidly on my legs. I have super sensitive skin and can't wax at all because of razor burn and think coarse hair so I wax. And I use a scrub every other day to prevent ingrown hairs. 

Bre- these ads are killing me. I've been avoiding this site because of them.


----------



## DobbyForever

I went. There's an empty second sac. Little A has a beating heart. Have to get a formal u/s on Monday. Feel like death. Spotting kicked up again:


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> I went. There's an empty second sac. Little A has a beating heart. Have to get a formal u/s on Monday. Feel like death. Spotting kicked up again:

Aww yay for a heartbeat! Hearing it for the first time is always such a welcome relief!

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> J, i've had success using conditioner in place of shaving cream, leaving it on a few minutes before actually shaving and applying some after. Not sure if it'll help but maybe? At least worth a shot.
> 
> Dobs, how is everything now? I spotted about 6 weeks or so in, but it was brown. As others have said, I think no pain/cramping is certainly a great thing. Lots of women bleed in early pregnancy. Also, sounds like SO is being very sweet! This just says to me that he is going to be a great, nurturing daddy.
> 
> Bre, how have you not tested yet?! Pleeeease do it!
> 
> Afm...kind of came to terms this weekend that Des has some sort of speech issue going on...hoping it's just a delay we can work on and correct at home and maybe with the help of a speech therapist. I'm having a hard time with it....basically I feel bad for potentially getting pregnant when he may need more attention. I'm trying not to lose my sh* over it before i talk to a professional for an opinion...but I'm just nervous. Then again, everything makes me nervous....can we talk about how many times I was convinced my dog was dying? Haha, maybe me with kids isn't the best idea....lol
> 
> Other than that, we have our little crafts market on the farm tomorrow. I'm hopeful it'll be enjoyable, and REALLY hoping it's not a flop.

Lol I have tested. I thought I saw a line one day, then negative, negative and now I'm waiting. I'm only 11 dpo, 12 tomorrow (Sunday). I had some strange cramping on Thursday so I'm hoping a bean implanted that day. It felt like Braxton hicks instead of regular AF cramping. I'm so hoping.


----------



## JLM73

OMG After 2 am and just finished slicing and dicing all the veggies for the slow cooker...getting DS in am YAY and his bday is the next day Double YAY:dance: lol

Thx *Gigs*...I have done that conditioner thing on my legs, but honestly they itch reallly bad after shaving as well- think it is just my skin. How exciting on the craft fair! That's how I started out here selling pastries with my biz! I love that atmosphere.
Hope you get alot of new duck egg customers!- Poor ducks...not much mention lately hehe.

*MrsG* I did the wax thing on my eyebrows and upper lip (shadow) and it hurt like hell AND left the skin irritated and red for a whole day. Not EVEN wanting to rip hairs off the ...ahem...outer lips of the :cat: lol omg I have seen plenty of vids and everyone screams.
Nair actually doesn't irritate my legs like shaving- I think the new formaulas are MUCH better than years ago. I leave it the max tem mins, and worst case i miss a few straglers but I can razor those.
I want to try the bikini one as it is not as strong, and they have super moisturizing ones now with Argon Oil ( ooooh fancy! lol)

Anyway, I am off to bed, trying to temp after 2 days missed- spotted red earlier, tampon in and nothing on it later when I changed before bed???
The new SO is having me meet his fam next friday so I need the witch to fly in NOW and get the hell OUT by Friday! :haha:

*Breeaa* Hope you get your answers soon!

*Dobby* So sorry you are going thru it hun. Second sac It was twinnnns!
Which means you must have relocated that one telepathically over to .....Gigs perhaps?? Just kidding with u. At least you know your lil one is going strong. The bleed may have been related to the empty sac perhaps. Hope all gets stabilized. Try and rest it up mama!


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> OMG After 2 am and just finished slicing and dicing all the veggies for the slow cooker...getting DS in am YAY and his bday is the next day Double YAY:dance: lol
> 
> Thx *Gigs*...I have done that conditioner thing on my legs, but honestly they itch reallly bad after shaving as well- think it is just my skin. How exciting on the craft fair! That's how I started out here selling pastries with my biz! I love that atmosphere.
> Hope you get alot of new duck egg customers!- Poor ducks...not much mention lately hehe.
> 
> *MrsG* I did the wax thing on my eyebrows and upper lip (shadow) and it hurt like hell AND left the skin irritated and red for a whole day. Not EVEN wanting to rip hairs off the ...ahem...outer lips of the :cat: lol omg I have seen plenty of vids and everyone screams.
> Nair actually doesn't irritate my legs like shaving- I think the new formaulas are MUCH better than years ago. I leave it the max tem mins, and worst case i miss a few straglers but I can razor those.
> I want to try the bikini one as it is not as strong, and they have super moisturizing ones now with Argon Oil ( ooooh fancy! lol)
> 
> Anyway, I am off to bed, trying to temp after 2 days missed- spotted red earlier, tampon in and nothing on it later when I changed before bed???
> The new SO is having me meet his fam next friday so I need the witch to fly in NOW and get the hell OUT by Friday! :haha:
> 
> *Breeaa* Hope you get your answers soon!
> 
> *Dobby* So sorry you are going thru it hun. Second sac It was twinnnns!
> Which means you must have relocated that one telepathically over to .....Gigs perhaps?? Just kidding with u. At least you know your lil one is going strong. The bleed may have been related to the empty sac perhaps. Hope all gets stabilized. Try and rest it up mama!

I can't shave my bikini area, I get awful razor burn. I've tried everything to prevent it too. So now I use Nair everywhere and it works much better.

Dobs, congrats on the heartbeat! Sorry about the second empty sac though.


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap Dobs! You were right all along! That is so awesome how well you know your body. So does it have any ill effect on your healthy been? How did it feel getting to see it and its littl heart beating away?

Bre, there is still time! That does sound really weird about the cramping. Hope it's as hoped!

J, you are funny...I'll see in a week if I caught Dobs' bean :haha: though it could have been any lady here! And yay for new "SO"! Meeting the family already? Wow, sounds serious! How long have you been talking online? Was the other night your first meet? I'm so happy for you. Also, with your description of your ethnicity, i'm soll curious about whay you look like. Because of your avatar photo, I just picture a crotchety wrinkled white woman with a case of bitch face lol! No judging though, I suffer from resting bitch face myself.

Come to think of it, i'm curious how everyone looks....not that I'm asking any of you to share on this oh so discreet website....but don't let me stop you haha

Ok, about to be blunt here in my imaginative pictures in my head of you all...

Dobs, you are (in my head) 5'6"ish, very thin, but "skinny fat", basically you don't have strong muscle tone. You also may or may not pinch the skin and tiny amount of "chub" on your belly and proclaim you need to lose weight :haha: olive skin, long dark almost black straight hair you may often wear in a bun.

Cb, i guess I kind of already have an image of you because of your picture! Your son is adorbs btw.

Mrs, you are white, a bit on the heavier side but more to love! You have a beautiful face, and shoulder length straight blonde hair. And you wear blue. Lots of blue.

Shae, the funny thing is your avatar, to me, looks like a photo from the 80's. I have no idea why I make that association....and in my brain, it's you in the 80's, so I picture you as that woman now, so like 50 years old, shoulder length, thick wavy dark auburn hair. I know i'm way off but it amuses me that you and hubs are planning a baby when you're 56 :haha:

Bre, you are also slender, but shorter, maybe 5'2"ish. Mid 20's. You have curly dark hair that you resent, so you try to straighten it often. 

Ok i'll admit, except for J, i really didn't have a mental image for what any of you look like until i just sat and thought about it now. It's early and i'm procrastinating on taking a shower.


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> Holy crap Dobs! You were right all along! That is so awesome how well you know your body. So does it have any ill effect on your healthy been? How did it feel getting to see it and its littl heart beating away?
> 
> Bre, there is still time! That does sound really weird about the cramping. Hope it's as hoped!
> 
> J, you are funny...I'll see in a week if I caught Dobs' bean :haha: though it could have been any lady here! And yay for new "SO"! Meeting the family already? Wow, sounds serious! How long have you been talking online? Was the other night your first meet? I'm so happy for you. Also, with your description of your ethnicity, i'm soll curious about whay you look like. Because of your avatar photo, I just picture a crotchety wrinkled white woman with a case of bitch face lol! No judging though, I suffer from resting bitch face myself.
> 
> Come to think of it, i'm curious how everyone looks....not that I'm asking any of you to share on this oh so discreet website....but don't let me stop you haha
> 
> Ok, about to be blunt here in my imaginative pictures in my head of you all...
> 
> Dobs, you are (in my head) 5'6"ish, very thin, but "skinny fat", basically you don't have strong muscle tone. You also may or may not pinch the skin and tiny amount of "chub" on your belly and proclaim you need to lose weight :haha: olive skin, long dark almost black straight hair you may often wear in a bun.
> 
> Cb, i guess I kind of already have an image of you because of your picture! Your son is adorbs btw.
> 
> Mrs, you are white, a bit on the heavier side but more to love! You have a beautiful face, and shoulder length straight blonde hair. And you wear blue. Lots of blue.
> 
> Shae, the funny thing is your avatar, to me, looks like a photo from the 80's. I have no idea why I make that association....and in my brain, it's you in the 80's, so I picture you as that woman now, so like 50 years old, shoulder length, thick wavy dark auburn hair. I know i'm way off but it amuses me that you and hubs are planning a baby when you're 56 :haha:
> 
> Bre, you are also slender, but shorter, maybe 5'2"ish. Mid 20's. You have curly dark hair that you resent, so you try to straighten it often.
> 
> Ok i'll admit, except for J, i really didn't have a mental image for what any of you look like until i just sat and thought about it now. It's early and i'm procrastinating on taking a shower.

Haha that pic is Mariah Carey. I just love her dress in that. What do you think I would look like knowing that's Mariah? Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg it is?! Weird, never seen that photo. Is it from her Christmas album?

Well the image has me thrown, but now I'm picturing you much younger, like early 20's, average weight, and maybe about 5'5". You still have thick curls you pull out of your face with a scrunchy. Olive skin and lots of freckles.


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> Omg it is?! Weird, never seen that photo. Is it from her Christmas album?
> 
> Well the image has me thrown, but now I'm picturing you much younger, like early 20's, average weight, and maybe about 5'5". You still have thick curls you pull out of your face with a scrunchy. Olive skin and lots of freckles.

It's a screenshot from the "all I want for Christmas is you" music video. 

Haha the description is so funny to me. 

I'm 19 (but look 15), skinny (118 lbs or so), 5'8", wavy/curly hair, dark blonde-light brown, I usually wear it down (I look like death with my hair up/back), ivory foundation skin tone (all about that irish+scottish+english+german+french canadian), and I have a light sprinkle of tiny freckles across my nose (hard to see in pics), a few random large ones here and there. Also I have green eyes.


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are funny. I wax everything only shave my legs. $120 every 6 weeks works out. Might do an emergency armpit shave as needed. Used nair as a young adult until I realized how it worked.

Thanks ladies. I'll have answers on Monday. SO was PISSED and death glaring the first doctor who did my pelvic exam. Apparently SO had a problem with the last person being inside me was "a young, cute man sticking his fingers in his girlfriend's snatch." Poor kid. And then we got home and I threw up in the driveway... 

I'm more like 5'2. I used to wake up at 115 and bloat to about 120 after I ate. And very right I wasn't muscular so much as lean but toned. Then one of my exes injured me so I can't work out the way I want and I got my womanly body. More like 125/130 on a bad day. I definitely pinch my "fat". I'm probably average, but watching my body go from a Playboy photographer telling me I could model swimsuits to this is a hard pill to swallow. No buns, I have curly hair that will get stuck in a mat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bizzare can only post one at a time. These are like a year old. I have since gained 10 lbs and highlighted my hair with red (that is faded now)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## DobbyForever

Ignore the face. I was being weird. I don't actually pose with a duck face. But just to give you an idea of curly. These pics are already out on social media so oh well. 21st century privacy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## shaescott

Was gonna take a selfie but my acne game is strong today haha


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Holy crap Dobs! You were right all along! That is so awesome how well you know your body. So does it have any ill effect on your healthy been? How did it feel getting to see it and its littl heart beating away?
> 
> Bre, there is still time! That does sound really weird about the cramping. Hope it's as hoped!
> 
> J, you are funny...I'll see in a week if I caught Dobs' bean :haha: though it could have been any lady here! And yay for new "SO"! Meeting the family already? Wow, sounds serious! How long have you been talking online? Was the other night your first meet? I'm so happy for you. Also, with your description of your ethnicity, i'm soll curious about whay you look like. Because of your avatar photo, I just picture a crotchety wrinkled white woman with a case of bitch face lol! No judging though, I suffer from resting bitch face myself.
> 
> Come to think of it, i'm curious how everyone looks....not that I'm asking any of you to share on this oh so discreet website....but don't let me stop you haha
> 
> Ok, about to be blunt here in my imaginative pictures in my head of you all...
> 
> Dobs, you are (in my head) 5'6"ish, very thin, but "skinny fat", basically you don't have strong muscle tone. You also may or may not pinch the skin and tiny amount of "chub" on your belly and proclaim you need to lose weight :haha: olive skin, long dark almost black straight hair you may often wear in a bun.
> 
> Cb, i guess I kind of already have an image of you because of your picture! Your son is adorbs btw.
> 
> Mrs, you are white, a bit on the heavier side but more to love! You have a beautiful face, and shoulder length straight blonde hair. And you wear blue. Lots of blue.
> 
> Shae, the funny thing is your avatar, to me, looks like a photo from the 80's. I have no idea why I make that association....and in my brain, it's you in the 80's, so I picture you as that woman now, so like 50 years old, shoulder length, thick wavy dark auburn hair. I know i'm way off but it amuses me that you and hubs are planning a baby when you're 56 :haha:
> 
> Bre, you are also slender, but shorter, maybe 5'2"ish. Mid 20's. You have curly dark hair that you resent, so you try to straighten it often.
> 
> Ok i'll admit, except for J, i really didn't have a mental image for what any of you look like until i just sat and thought about it now. It's early and i'm procrastinating on taking a shower.

Lol I'm 5'4, I was slender earlier this year but I gained some weight so I'm probably average but feel plump. My hair is dead straight and it's blonde and brown right now. Mid twenties is exactly correct!

Temp is at its highest this morning. Woohoo still no AF.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bree! That chart looks so promising!!! Did you test today?


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Bree! That chart looks so promising!!! Did you test today?

Yes and I swear there was a line but I don't know if I'm seeing what I want to see. Super faint and I can't even get a good pic of it. Ugh this is frustrating. Maybe tomorrow or Tuesday I'll get a line. I'm out of tests though. I am awful at waiting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pooey. Hope it darkens up soon! When are you getting more tests?


----------



## Breeaa

I'm buying some today. If AF doesn't show by Wednesday and still a bfn I might call dr. Tuesday is 14 dpo.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* You look Like I imagined hehe. I remember you got the Blasian thing when you said You are the female Tiger Woods minus the golfing LOL.

I am half Black half Portuguese...Bluguese? LOL sounds like a sickness

I just like the monkey avatar because it makes me laugh.
It was my desktop background at work when I worked in the Mayor's ofc. 
Ugh..I used to attach that pic to emails to co-workers when it was my 2nd 3rd 5th! Time asking for info the legal dept needed lol.

*Gigs* I have been talking to the new man online a few weeks ago, texting like mad the last couple weeks, and he has the goo goo puppy eyes everytime he sees me ( Me thinks he has a bit of a crush! lol)
He expected me to look totally diff when I first met him, and said I am the ONLY girl that ever matched their online pics ( thus why he was chatting online and texting before meeting).
The other night was the first night we actually met, and that was the night I watched movies with him and his daughter. He said when I rang the doorbell he stopped behind the door thinking WHAT did I get myself into, before opening the door cuz he expected me to be like 300 lbs !
I am 5'6 135. Try to stay active as weight creeps up easily at 41 bleh

He said she asks every day if I am coming over lol.
Yea he told me they are celebrating his bro's bday next week and wants me to clear the afternoon ...the whole fam will be there!:shock:
No pressure or anything :rofl:
I imagine *Dobby* as she looks, but all corsetted up ...and maybe getting spanked LOL!


----------



## DobbyForever

Dayum! Looking good at 41! Going to have to share your tips. I miss my old body x.x SO is starting to miss it, too. He won't say it, but I remember the way he used to look at me.

But yeah. I have two full drawers dedicated to lingerie (and one of which is all corsets haha). SO isn't one for spanking. He's a throat man, and having been choked several times not in a safe way it's something I really enjoy as well. He's never hurt me. Although the japanese candles took some getting used to... hate those. Like there's the massage oil candles or love candles whatever where the wax only burns so hot... then there's japanese torture candles for experienced players only x.x. I have only had to use our safety word once, and it was the first time we used them. Luckily, we don't use those often. They don't hurt now anyway but I let SO think they do hahaha

That's really cute that his daughter keeps asking about you :) How was DS's birthday?


----------



## JLM73

Thx! I don't work out- luckily have always had nice arms and back...I just do alot of heavy work around house- yard work, or bike with dog, or run around dog park and kiddy park etc
*Dob* hehe you make me blush!
DS turns five tomorrow. I picked him up this morn, and we will make his bday cake later- it's the new bright colors cake Bright Blue! Gonna decorate it as a character from Plants vs Zombies as he is OBSESSED with playing the game lol.
He doesn't even like cake so it will mainly be me,SO's daughter, and him eating it...
Weird- both my sons used to eat cake and now don't and my mom "pretends" she isn't interested and I will wake up the next day and find a huge chunk missing...which she will blame on my older son LMAO


----------



## shaescott

Ok so I look fifteen but I'll join the selfie party


----------



## shaescott

My hair is straighter than usual which annoys me but whatever


----------



## JLM73

:shock:OMG OMG Shae!!!
I pictured you lookin like your Mariah Carey pic hehe, buuuuuttt
You TOTALLY look like a Disney Princess!!
You do look very young, but You are totally givin me the disney proncess vibe- I can see you as a character and all lol.
Just please don't burst into songs...I can't watch the movies with tons of singing:dohh:


----------



## JLM73

Now we need to see Pacific and Breeaa lol

Dobs what race is your man?


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. You have this super cute Disney princess vibe. I fully advocate spontaneous songs. I firmly believe the world would be a better place with more flash mobs and musical breaks ;)

My man is white as white can be. He is French Canadian. I'm not actually attracted to his face, but his tattoos and muscles get me seriously hot and bothered.


----------



## DobbyForever

Here's a close up on his arms and us at dinner after my hooding ceremony. And this is him during a LEAN period lol. Mmm. I mislabeled them lol oh well
 



Attached Files:







armssc.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 21









hoodingsc.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> :shock:OMG OMG Shae!!!
> I pictured you lookin like your Mariah Carey pic hehe, buuuuuttt
> You TOTALLY look like a Disney Princess!!
> You do look very young, but You are totally givin me the disney proncess vibe- I can see you as a character and all lol.
> Just please don't burst into songs...I can't watch the movies with tons of singing:dohh:




DobbyForever said:


> Agreed. You have this super cute Disney princess vibe. I fully advocate spontaneous songs. I firmly believe the world would be a better place with more flash mobs and musical breaks ;)
> 
> My man is white as white can be. He is French Canadian. I'm not actually attracted to his face, but his tattoos and muscles get me seriously hot and bothered.

Haha sorry J I'm the spontaneous singer lol. My man is irish+italian so he's super pale with dark brown almost black hair.


----------



## JLM73

I love Flash Mobs and singing...just not Disney cartoon type musicals lol.
I sing constantly in the car and while cooking- LOVE music.
Dobs you two are SOOO nice looking together.
His face is very nice as well, I think you are just "distracted" by the bod :rofl:
He is def buff!
I have mainly dated interracial- I have a thing for light skin, with dark hair and BLUE eyes mm mmm .
Funny enough my new man is Dark Blonde and super Blue eyed. Love his tattoos and his ears are pierced...didn't know the tongue was till later LOL ...no you dirty girlz....he took it OUT for THAT part lol.
I saw it in a pic he sent me, and kissing was obvi there...First time I have been with a tongue ring dude.
Ok I am up up and away to drop son at work, then off to meet my Dude and his daughter. We are gonna take the kids to the park and for icecream.
Ahhh....I love family life hehe:cloud9:


----------



## shaescott

Just so you all know, that picture went through a lot of editing before I deemed it worthy of posting. I'm not wearing makeup in the original so I just added it in.


----------



## pacificlove

Hi ladies, what did I miss! Sorry dh and I were splitting fire wood today until we got rained out, or is it in, lol!

Cervix is sitting way up today, firm... Only a couple days left until o. :)


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls my goodness ive missed loads, passed out rather early last night & tonight SO hasnt been fussed on bd'ing so as you can imagine with my impending ovulation im a lil bit pissed! We found out earlier this afternoon that his mechanic friend & his girlf are expecting, 12wk scan on Tuesday, which is fab, i said 'ooh we could be not long behind you' getting all giggly & excited with our friend, SO basically mutters something all coy like about yeah gotta be careful as we dont really want another one in like 9 months or so & was being all stupid & like, i was like WTF??! Then few days ago, he was in shower & i mentioned about getting saucy & he was like 'your not ovulating are you?' I said no, then later we got jiggy.. before he passed out on sofa AGAIN this evening, i been trying to get playful but zip nothing, just feeling really deflated, i mean he was the one who innitially said about coming off my Pill in May this year!! Pfft!!! If hes not fussed on bd'ing tomorrow at all im just gonna call him on it & ask wtf is up, been really playing on my mind today :-/ 

** rant over ** lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Claire, I hope he gets down to business soon! I totally empathize. Mine did a lot of the same stuff. It's why I joined this thread. Hopefully just a cold feet phase that will pass before O.

PL can't wait for O and to symptom spot!

J, you are sweet. Thanks. :). Oh btw I want to see this cake! Love PvZ


----------



## gigglebox

Been busy! Out all day doing our farm thing. It was a flop...a bunch of vendors weren't able to come. didn't seem to matter though as our turn out was pretty poor...that's what we get for trying it on a Sunday. Oh well...maybe we can try again next month on a Saturday. We did sell 3 half dozens, bartered 2, and gave 2 away to a manager at a major local hotel in the city. He wants to potentially use them in the hotel restaurant :thumbup: we are thrilled and hope it works out! He wants us to contact him when the birds are producing more.

OK, about you guys...

somehow, some way, everyone is attractive...? wtf? Aren't we all supposed to be odd looking weirdos lurking behind the screens? Everyone's hot! And day-um J, did you SEE yourself in that bathing suit? I have to laugh though...my brother also has a scorpion tattoo, but on his upper arm. He got it in his rebellious teen phase...it's about the size of a half dollar, lol. It's his only tattoo although he talks about getting that one built upon...He's 33 this week and still hasn't done it so we'll see if he ever does!

Dobs, you are a hottie with a body too! and I am in love with your hair. I'll try to refrain from picturing the corsets *dabs cloth to sweaty forehead* but I'm sure they're very...nice ;) Also, your SO is pretty. like, he's attractive but in a pretty way. those arms, on the other hand...............................................nice find lol

I agree Shae, you could totally be hired as a Disney princess actress at one of the parks. You added in makeup? don't be crazy. I'm sure you're beautiful without it. and *shakes fist* damn you, acne! I still battle that crap....I'll be 29 Saturday. soooo frustrating.

t minus 4 days until testing, ladies...


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Gigs* hehe
I think :shhh: *Shae* prob looks the same with or without makeup, but don't let her know!
*Dobs* I am JUST getting home at after 10 pm- was out with the man and daughter and my son, then picked up older son from work, and wally to get some balloons and crafty puffy paint so I can make my LO a Bday Boy shirt.....annnnnd JUST starting the cake ...Not gonna be too fancy as I am already looking at 2am finish (sigh).
Will post pics when done...in forever lol


----------



## Breeaa

Exactly what I was thinking Gigs. You're all gorgeous. I have been gone all day and I was just able to catch up. I don't have any recent pics of me alone so I'll post one of me and my 3 sisters. I'll let you guess which one I am. Rofl

Btw still now AF. Testing again in the morning. Cp was super high, almost couldn't reach it tonight. Eek!


----------



## DobbyForever

Following too brain dead to reply


----------



## shaescott

Lol I look similar without makeup but I look tired and I made my eyes greener cuz they don't come out well in pictures (though ok I made them a little greener than they really are) and my skin got some major treatment there. 
Here's the original:

Not sure why it's sideways lol


----------



## shaescott

The dots beside my nose and under my eyes are freckles but the rest is acne lol. This picture didn't capture too much of the acne thank god


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, maybe one of the two in the middle? And your sister on the left has fun style, i'm digging the heart shaped glasses. Methinks i need a pair...

Shae, yup, still cute without photoshop :haha: you actually remind me a little of my brother's fiance....

Speaking of which, DOBS, you were all up in my dream last night lol! I think you were trying to hit on my brother, who was receptive to your flirting haha...this is the brother who's getting hitched next week lol. I talked to him last night actually. He was talking about how him and the new mrs are going to move next year because of the cost. He mentioned a local area....Berkeley was it? With a medium house cost of a cool mil? Yikes...

J, where's the cake?! Happy birthday little dude! How did he and your so's girl get along?


----------



## pacificlove

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!

I am back at work, therefore back at a computer all day.. it'll be a slow day given that today is a holiday.


----------



## shaescott

pacificlove said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!
> 
> I am back at work, therefore back at a computer all day.. it'll be a slow day given that today is a holiday.

At first I was super confused cuz I was like "it's not thanksgiving, it's October", and then I realized you're from Canada lol thanksgiving is in November in the USA


----------



## DobbyForever

Berkeley is fun-ish. Has some really sketch pockets though. Like SJ. The sketch areas are super sketch


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, yep I am in Canada ;)

Anyone else feel really guilty not BDing on your most fertile days?


----------



## Breeaa

Pretty sure AF is here. Woke up to some spotting and a huge temp drop, now just waiting for full force. I knew I was imagining lines. 

Yes gigs, middle right. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you Pacific!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was right! I was thinking middle right just didn't say. :). Sorry it's looking like af is here :(

Oh man the only thing i miss about Canada was how cheap the pumpkins were! Bought one big enough to stick my head in for $20. Pumpkin like that in my hood would cost you close to $50+ at least.


----------



## pacificlove

$20 for a pumpkin!! Yikes!

I bought one for the chickens for $3. Actually $2.97. It was definitely bigger then my head..

JLM, you wanted duck stories? Hmm, Got a new layer yesterday. Then DH pointed out that the drakes were fighting so caught 3 out of that pen and put them in with my big layer flock. Tensions are eased for now. The ratios were way off anyway and I still need to move 3 more drakes.


----------



## shaescott

Im so annoyed. I checked my CM, it's like egg white but not very stretchy plus some creamy, and I thought I saw light pink in it. So I shined a flashlight on it since it's dark in that part of the room and there was no pink. Now idk if there's pink ugh


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow ladies I have missed sooo much! I'll have to look for a pic to post. All my pics have blonde hair but I'm a natural brunette and I'm back to that now. My hair is actually pretty long. Probably about 4 inches below my bra strap. Lol 

All weekend I was trying to stalk and read but these Damn ads kept changing my mind. So I'll have to go back and read. But nothing new really on my end.


----------



## DobbyForever

WHAT?! Shenanigans! I was so excited it was only $20 x.x We did go to a pretty popular, touristy farm not too far off from Toronto so maybe that's where I went wrong haha.

PL, you probably mentioned this already but how many pens do you have and about how many ducks per pen?


----------



## pacificlove

I actually have some new pics of me on my phone.. I got my hair cut on Thursday and friends wanted to see my new "short hair". I got 8 inches + cut off. It went from touching the top of my behind to just above the nipples. LOL The 8" I will be donating this week.

My cervix has retreated so far up I can't find it, hahaha! CM has been clear/watery since last o.... 
BD tonight and tomorrow night and we should be covered... or skip today? Gah, can't make up my mind...


----------



## DobbyForever

Nah go get some!!!

That's cool! Btw, I love that you chose those body parts to describe the length haha. Is it Locks for Love or does Canada have it's own thing?


----------



## pacificlove

DobbyForever said:


> WHAT?! Shenanigans! I was so excited it was only $20 x.x We did go to a pretty popular, touristy farm not too far off from Toronto so maybe that's where I went wrong haha.
> 
> PL, you probably mentioned this already but how many pens do you have and about how many ducks per pen?

The organic farms will charge more... depends on the area. LOL. In the larger grocery stores I wouldn't pay more then $5 for a pumpkin but from a farm.. hmm. $10 tops, although some charge you by the pound:shrug:

At the moment we only have 2 set ups. 1 is just for the layer ducks. It's a large run in shelter with a big run and pond. Houses about 90 ducks including a couple of drakes.
The other one is a proper insulated coop. It houses roughly 15 chickens, 2 turkeys and few ducks. On the wall we installed a few quail cages and broody/isolation cages. 

Next year (at the new property) I plan to separate more with some breeding set ups.


----------



## JLM73

Gah finally caught up...pissy today!
Was up til 330 am decorating a Bday Boy Tshirt for son to wear today, and all my friends rdy to meet at Chuck E Cheese tonight, and :growlmad: The frickin Ex Hub shows up at 10 am...DS had JUST woke up and I was really sleeepy.
Friggin divorce papers gave him DS AGAIN on bday this year, even tho he had him LAST year!!!
When they figured the alternating holidays they were SUPPOSE to start with the person who MISSED holidays ( MEEEEE). They specifically wrote son's bday backward in latest draft . Atty even said he didn't realize it got changed from last mediation.
I am SOOOO OVER COURT with this man!!!
So I literally had to rush son out 15 mins late, and he didn't even get to LOOK at all the ballons and signs and Tshirt and cake I spent till 330 am hanging and making him.
SOOO not in the mood , and we were spose to take DS out to "choose" which Tablet he wanted - like color case etc, and I was gonna have his name on it and all and WTF mom bitches and says "his birthday is so close to Christmas you should just get him a small toy, and wait for Christmas"
THIS is why I do NOT get along with this woman...
She literally spends $50 a week on bananas, grapes, and apples, and bitches if any of us touch her fruit, but can't contribute $50 to a group gift from the family for her youngest Grandchild...WTF.
I am no mood for her crap....Told her You know what mom. I'll handle it myself, just don't get your grandkid anything so you can sit on the 1/4 mill in the bank that MY FATHER made sure you got before he passed away thru very good financial planning.
Seriously??....ok Rant done:growlmad:

Oh cake is not decorated. 2 boxes of bright blue cake mix came out very very thin, so I'm going to bake another white cake to put a nice thick layer under the blue, then decorate it.
I'll post later today, sorry


----------



## JLM73

Oh Thx for duck update!
Pacific every time before when you wrote about new layers I kept picturing a bunch of ducks over top of the area for the old duck lol Like a Ducky Highrise:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J, no need to apologize! Wtf is wrong with the people in your life?! I hope your attorney feels like an asshole for not catching that.

Dobs, how are you feeling?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobby, yes there is locks for love here, however they have been so overrun by hair donations that they up'd their minimum length requirement to 12 inches. They were one of the first groups suggested to me. 
Since we have all been affected by cancer in one way or another I chose the Canadian Cancer Society. My hair has never been treated (as in bleached or coloured) so they shouldn't have any problems accepting it.

JLM: sorry about your ex.. he's being a real pain. 
How is it coming along with your new boytoy? :D
Happy to hear my duck stories amuse you! LOL I find the ducks quite amusing as well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nooo! J! Your lawyer sounds like an idiot. If the agreement was alternating birthdays, and ex had him last year then your lawyer should have argued that A- most states consider verbal agreements binding and yours was made in the presence of attorneys/ whoever and B- the agreement was misexplained to you upon signing which VOIDS the contract. Signing any sort of contract is only valid when the person signing understands the contract. It's why at PetSmart we have to verbally go over the boarding contract before allowing people to sign it or how people get away suing schools when their kids get hurt on a field trip. I am so, SO sorry though! :(

PL, that's awesome! I, oddly enough, had the same vision as J hhaha. I've never seen a turkey egg. Are they cool?

I'm feeling shitting. Went to my formal ultrasound then SO took me to get some fruit and soup. 3 hours is definitely all I can stand to be out and about before I want to x.x. The u/s tech can't interpret anything, but she was nice enough to break the rules a little and show me the healthy beanie. Heart was still flickering away.

Emailed the doctor to change my appointment to a phone appointment. She doesn't want to send me back to work just yet. Ugh. I want to go back to work. She said based off of the state I was in last week, there's no way I will be ready to go back to work for at least a few more days. =/ She's supposed to call me in 2 hours. Sigh. Her theory, after looking over the ER notes, is the second sac is was a twin based on my levels. But it is clearly not a viable twin which is what likely what caused the bleeding. The tech said the radiologist has to look over the pictures then they'll send notes to my gyn who should have it by 3. So we'll see.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Dobs you still aren't feeling well. FX your doctors figure things out for you! Take it easy and don't think about work.

As for turkey eggs, mine are coloured like a pale skin colour with freckles. I'd post a picture, but it wouldn't let me earlier.. dang. Maybe I'll try from my phone when I get home.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's so hard though. This is my tenure year. I can't have stuff like this. She emailed all of my parents that I am sick. :( UGH :(

That sounds awesome. Are they the same size as a chicken or duck egg? Or are they bigger because turkeys are bigger?


----------



## pacificlove

The turkey eggs weight in at just over 80g right now. She's still quite new at this, has only been laying for ~2 weeks so her internals are still figuring things out. I imagine for a turkey it's a small egg.
So my chicken eggs average 55g,
ducks: 70-85g, (although one duck laid a huge 115g egg!! that one must have hurt)
and my quail eggs are ~12g
just to give you an idea. 
I have a picture of them all on my phone..lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg that poor duck lol


----------



## JLM73

Pacific- do your birds every get egg bound??
Just wondered as I know it could happen decades ago when I bred cockatiels

Dobs we mediated and finalized everything last year, he just made so many horrible accusations that I had to disprove them all in the "better safe than sorry" eyes of the family court, so other schedules were made up between then and now.
Our alternating holidays including bdays are very clear and are written By odd and even years.
He technically gets him this year, but when we were in mediation last I brought up how much his game playing and frivolous filing has cost me holidays.
Since the magistrate that finalized the most recent "claims of bad parenting" found he yet again did not meet the burden of proof, he lost, BUT she neglected to note they agreed to me having DS this year on bday, so now he is saying he didn't have to give him to me on his "odd" year, going by the mediated agrmt.
I was on phone with atty then, and technically it's true, but as we have spent easily over 30K fighting his BS and doing the divorce since 2012...I am not wasting anymore $ on petty crap.

My kids celebrated Halloween EVERY year while we were married. Now he moved in with his parents- and being bible thumpers (fakers at that) he has adopted the attitude that Halloween is the Devils Holiday:rofl: and doesn't want my son to trick or treat:saywhat:
Well I get DS this year for Halloween, and I also get him for my bday Nov 1, so pffft
That will be a 5 day visitation week for me, and he can go shit his shorts over that in a few weeks lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Finally, I think this may work now! Me with my new hair do! The highlights are all natural. The sun bleaches my hair...
https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20151008_141129.jpg

Egg picture: top is quail egg (12g), then chicken egg (55g), duck egg (small at ~70g), and turkey egg. (~82g)
https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20150929_203724.jpg


----------



## JLM73

Oh btw
I was making DS's cake last night and noticed in my egg carton (avg chicken eggs), one of the XL eggs was Super LONG?!?
I was hesitant to use it, but wanted to see if it was a double yolk or something, and it wasn't...just 1 really huge yolk! Very odd The egg was as wide as the other eggs, but about 1/2" longer ...weird


----------



## JLM73

Pacific what a beautiful color assortment! So cool!


----------



## DobbyForever

Love the highlights! Your hair is still super long. I like the quail egg beat hehe

J, that stinks. Sorry to hear he puts you through this crap. At least DS will have a fun Halloween this year and probably with a trick or treat buddy :)


----------



## pacificlove

Sometimes the new layers or the old layers lay some odd eggs. As long as the egg looks fine on the inside, I always use them. 

Yes, chickens can get egg bound, I've never had any issues. I do supplement the girls with crushed oyster shell for extra calcium should they need it. It's free choice for them. Hopefully that avoids any problems.

Your ex needs to get his shit together, do you have any amo against him in court?


----------



## pacificlove

DobbyForever said:


> Love the highlights! Your hair is still super long. I like the quail egg beat hehe
> 
> J, that stinks. Sorry to hear he puts you through this crap. At least DS will have a fun Halloween this year and probably with a trick or treat buddy :)

Thanks! People keep saying my hair is still long, LOL. Want to know moms first response? "Why didn't you get it cut shorter?":growlmad: She is the one with 1" long hair and has always wanted me to have short hair too... those highlights are thanks to the sun, apparently my hair just loves to bleach by it very quickly!

What I find neat about the quail eggs is that none ever look the same!! And you'd have to use 5 quail eggs to make up for one chicken egg in cooking/baking... People still seem to like them, they have a nice delicate flavour to them.


----------



## JLM73

No ammo really. I took the high road in court, and everything he accused me of durgs ( neg random tests for TWO years may I add), Domestic violence ( he filed to prevent me from it since you can't both file at same time here), he dropped that when we walked in the courtroom, and let's see Satanic Books and Kiddie porn lol,,,he said the Sheriff told him to throw away the kiddie porn, and since he is Christian:rofl:
he didn't want to touch the books...Umm they are FICTION forensic detective novels By Sandra Brown, Janet Evanovich, Karin Slaughter, Lisa Gardner...Idiot

This court battle cost me my cooking biz as I had no finances to continue cooking AND battling him. So restarting it all now sigh.
Oh yea, and he has filed Dom Viol against me twice this year...which is very interesting as we have not lived together since 2012, and he is never home when I get my son OR stays inside and makes his 68 y/o mother walk my son out to the driveway???
My atty said it's very easy to file here in FL, but it's been kicked out immed upon filing so neither my atty or I even knew he did it until we checked a couple months ago lol.
He's a miserable idiot who is very bitter over my divorcing him.
Misery loves company, but I assure you he is sitting at that table ALL by himself!


----------



## DobbyForever

UGH so annoyed. I got an email from my doctor at 1:30 saying a patient was scheduled at 3. HOW THE F* can they schedule someone when I never cancelled my appointment? AND THEN at 1:50, they nurse called to say she was switching my 3 to a phone appointment. So it's 30 minutes past 3 and still no phone call.... um... ok. And in the email my gyn said she might not get the results by 3 after I asked the tech if my gyn would have it by then and she said definitely.

Filing for DV is ridiculously easy. Thank you OJ Simpson effect as my stepdad puts it. Getting it to stick is the hard part. Glad you are taking the high road and that you took the road far away from him :)


----------



## pacificlove

what a dumba$$. Good thing you got out when you did


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Dobs...I hate when Doc offices get stuff all botched up.
Hopefully you start feeling 100% very soon.
Sad you lost a twin, but hopefully that means the hormone levs won't be mega crazy, so you won't feel bad the whole way thru!

On a TTC note...I doing great with the new dude, but have NO idea when to bring up the fact that I'm 42 next month buddy and the clock is TICKING loudly lol:haha:
Def don't wanna bring it up early on, but have no idea how to broach the ide to pick his brain!
I am a Scorpio( That's why the Tat is there hehe) So I tend to think over all my options, scenarios, and what ifs VERY quickly with ppl. I have always been a good ppl reader as far as tone and emotion, and my intuition hasn't been wrong yet.
We talk about our kids ALL the time and he is a fierce Daddy Bear when it comes to his daughter, and very protective, but also was GREAT with my son yesterday- :blush: who is admitedly ALL boy, and at 5 yrs old considerably more energetic than his 8y/o daughter.
While I was talking to her ystrdy, she told me she is all excited to be an Aunt "again: :shock:
Apparently his 20 y/o daughter ( not bio stepD from prev marriage) is preggers and lives JUST around the corner with her fiance. He also has 2 step sons from 
Now I am feeling uber awkward about bringing it up, cuz I can just see him saying he doesn't want kids younger than his grandkids!
:dohh:
He also told me last night It had been a very long time since he had these kind of feelings for someone (Awww he is in :dog:puppy love lol)
But this is SUPER awkward...
I even tried to picture just being happy if it all works out with a step daughter...but it's NOT the same!!!:brat:
UGh...help?...advice?...Valium?? Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs (((hugs))) stupid doctors, just wait for him to blame the lab or something..

JLM, sorry not much for advice here. I say bring it up next time you talk about babies (his, yours, step daughters, etc) better find out his intentions early before you get disappointed in a year or two down the road...


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm a blurter so I just blurt stuff. So not the person to ask for advice hahah. I mean if there's pregnancy in the family and his daughter is bringing up that she wants to be an aunt, you could transition into the topic and ask for his opinion before divulging yours. Not like do you see yourself having kids with me but does the thought ever cross your mind to have another kid kind of convo. You are in like Flynn if his daughter brings it up or you could say, "Hey, you know your daughter keeps making comments about wanting babies around. What are your thoughts on that?" But that might be too obvious if you bring it up hahaha idk. Start there then get into hey btw I'm ovulating lol

Doc called. Said little bean is looking healthy and measuring just under 7 weeks like he sound be. She said she can see the second whatever it is, but it's small and hard to tell it if was a sac or bleed. In either case, she said it can take 1-2weeks to resolve. So since my prenatal is in a week and a half she'll just check on it then. I'm feeling a little less faint, but she attributes that to getting over the cold which she said sounded AWFUL last time she talked to me. So she gave me some home care advice and said I can probably go back to work Wednesday or Thursday if I continue to improve. Otherwise, I need to come in on Wednesday.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs that's good news, hurray! Sounds like she doesn't have a definite answer on what the second sac is... (hugs)


---
Co-worker brought me half a jar of his home made pickled carrots. Delish! Then some more co-workers spotted it and lets just say most of it is gone now... barely lasted 10 minutes, vultures!! LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

It shall be a mystery. But she said no matter what it is that it won't affect the baby. Sigh. Speaking of idiots, someone cancelled my prenatal so my first prenatal ever is with a complete stranger who I don't like from the one email I got from her.


----------



## shaescott

Wow I missed a lot. Sorry your ex is a jerk, J. Dobs, I'm glad your bean is healthy, sorry about the cancellations though.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*<<Start there then get into hey btw I'm ovulating lol>>
God I love you woman! I just literally laughed out loud for the first time ALL day LOL

Pickled carrots do sound interesting!

Glad to know the BOY is doing great Dobs!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pickled carrots sounds... like pickled carrots... goodness now I want a pickle. Mmm I want SO's pickle!!!! HAHAHAH jk but not. I'm not allowed to have pickles atm and he is out with coworkers tonight anyway.

You know. I had a moment where I was like I could be happy with a girl. Plus, I think SO is going to be too tough with a boy. If I have a girl, then we can have moments and her lullaby can totally be "Just the Way You Are". I know a lot a gils do covers and just change her to his, but it's not the same. And obviously the kissing and whatever parts would be left out lol


Jk, baby's lullaby is going to be "Flashlight" since I made it honorarily SO's and my song. I forced him to watch "Pitch Perfect", but then he ended up liking it so much we went to see the sequel and got all cuddly and made eyes at each other during this song. PLUS hello my alma mater is in the music video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzwkcbTQ7ZE


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, is it bad I instantly thought at first you were talking about sex with a girl? Hahahhaha 
Glad bubs is looking good, dispite the mystery sac. Also glad you're feeling a bit better! Sorry about the new doc. Nothing is more annoying that a doc you don't respece gettin' all up in your hoo ha.

PL, I LOVE YOUR HAIR! It's a lovely length on you, don't let momma tell you any different! 

We got a double yolker last week, as well as a no yolker. It must have been a new layer....same thing happened the first time we got a third egg (the 2 first ones beging from ducks we purchased who were already laying). We also got an egg last week that hadboth sides pointy (instead of one rounded out and one pointed). 

J, can you sue him for harassment? It seems beyond warrented to me.

Shae, not to be a nay sayer but I think you cm doesn't really mean much. Since you're on a hormonal IUD, you can only count on one thing--your periods will be confusing and everything else doesn't mean much as far as symptoms go. If it were me, i'd just stop worrying and test every so often to make sure you're not pregnant, like every month or every other month. 

Afm...

Day 5dpo is coming to a close. My boobs don't hurt. I'm tired. I'm starving. I actually bought mac and cheese today, which i'm not a huge fan of...all these things can be explained away, except the lack of boob pain. That was my big tip off with Des. I'm sure i'm just jinxing myself now, but I guess we'll find out for sure in a few days....


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol not bad. Definitely excited for you! Love for you to come join us on the dark side of the moon. No I have "I'll Make a Man out of You" stuck in my head hehe. :) I feel like finding all of these funky eggs would be really awesome and cool if I wasn't trying to sell them.

I'll be alright. I've been sitting up for 30 minutes!!! It shouldn't be as exciting as it is, but I'm pretty excited. Although I will say I am getting some definite pains from the left. Nothing major, but =/ I hate wondering if I'm going to bleed it out or absorb it.


----------



## JLM73

Dobs SOOOO glad you changed from the disney vid lol
I went to TRY and listen and was like...nope...I can't even
DEF like Flashlight tho


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> Dobs SOOOO glad you changed from the disney vid lol
> I went to TRY and listen and was like...nope...I can't even
> DEF like Flashlight tho

Real talk... I posted it and then I was like nope, J's not going to love the Disneyness hahaha CHANGE


----------



## JLM73

Lol Dobby!
I was twitching a bit there as I contemplated playing that first vid lol.
I'm sooo tired after 1am here and went to bed after 330am yesterdy...
Getn DS in am so we shall try the bday celebrating yet AGAIN lol
G'night Ladies!


----------



## gigglebox

Glad you're on the mend Dobs! 

J, best of luck today! I hope it's fun and amazing and he loves it. I still want to see the shirt and cake you made.

Dobs, hope to be joining you soon but we'll see....what's the likelihood of getting a squinter at 7dpo? Having a great debate about testing tomorrow morning. My boobs don't hurt, and that along with the being hungry but not wanting to eat thing are my big "tells". The boob thing could always just be my body messing with me though...but they always hurt in the tww, and they feel awesome. Happened with my son....don't remember if it did with the supposed c/p.

The hunger thing hasn't happened yet though. I'm just straight up starving all day.


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, any update?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm honestly I had morning sickness at 7dpo and implantation cramps hours before that with my last, still got bfns. 8dpo maybe you can get a squinted, 9dpo is the magic #. Honestly, I usually found these elusive 7dpo bfps with people who don't actually track ovulation (and by that I mean don't bbt) so they either make up O or go off generic rules for o with opk. You have 6 frers so I'd do it lol but just be realistic.

J have fun! Your son will love it!


----------



## claireybell

Hi ya lady birds ;) 

Ive miss tons again, im practicslly working all week this week uhhh!!! Thinking of the £'s though ;)

Question girls, 2 positive OPKS just a minute ago, watery creamy cm but no ewcm yet, my ladt opk 2 days ago was light & negative, so whats the liklihood il ovulate tomorrow or on Thursday?? If thursday i think i can get some jigging in tonight & tomorrow morning lol as SO is feeling fruity lol.. Only thing is im ttc a girl this time.. But saying that, my ov twinges started 2 dsys later than expected this cycle so i could have an oppotune moment hmmm.. Here goes nothing Lol!! 

SO just said i was looking into things too much & of course he wants another baby, maybe im just hormonal uhh! 

Loved having a quick perusal through all the piccy uploads hehee nice to put screen names to faces :)


----------



## claireybell

Ooh pee Gigs, i got my ultra faint barely there positive at 7/8dpo i say both dpo's as my chart is very up & down & its hard to determine but it was cd24 poss 8dpo


----------



## pacificlove

Morning Ladies! 5 more days off work, then a day off.

I love new layers (chickens, ducks, etc). I have a couple of new chicken layers that are currently laying the cutest fart eggs. 

CM isn't really any clear indication on what's happening with my body as of last night. Watery, clear and maybe more then just before AF. I did feel some twinges yesterday afternoon. It wasn't hard to convince DH to do the dance tho.. LOL. Hopefully there is an egg to catch.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa blokes can be so easily lead & swayed sometimes haha! Hopefully you catch that egg Pacific


----------



## pacificlove

Such true words Claire! Mine has never been hard to sway to a yes... how many more days until you are testing?


----------



## DobbyForever

PL: LOL fart eggs? Yay getting in so BD. Hoping you ticker is right about it being O day. Great timing!

Claire, did you bring up all the shop talk with the opks and cm? Because theeeeen I could see him raising an eyebrow. Just a wee bit. ;) Guys and pee sticks don't love each other as women and their pee sticks hehe

AFM feeling slightly better. I actually slept through the whole night! Woke up without an ear splitting headache. Really thinking Thursday is the day. It's a little bittersweet. I know the gyn said the faintness is from the cold not the "vanishing twin" but I can't help but feel like it was a twin and the more it dies/gets absorbed the better I feel :(


----------



## JLM73

Claire just do the girl douche before you :sex: then it doesn't matter how close to O you get it in lol
Buy a vinegar douche from walmart...really cheap and easy...usually 2 in a pack i think.
Do it an hour or so before you :sex:
Then you will be more acidic ph wise which is bad ju ju for boy spermies.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- sorry about how you're feeling and the empty sac.

As for someone asking about bfp and dpo. As 9dpo I got a bfn. I didn't test again until 13dpo I think and got bfp. I had and have no symptoms. A lot of people said they just knew they were pregnant. Well I knew I wasn't and i was. Lol so I kinda think symptom spotting only works for some people. 

J- I think you should kinda do what dob said. Just talk about if he ever wants to in the future. Then you'll know and no mods being a Scorpio and questioning everything. Lol btw I'm Capricorn and I question everything too!


----------



## JLM73

Here's Pics of the Bday T I made for my son. I put it on him right in front of my exhubs house when I picked him up as I'm sure his nosey ass was looking out the windows lol.
Then my son started cheering and yelling when i handed him the "new"
Plants vs Zonbies 2 game he's been wanting lol.
The cake is a trainwreck, as the 2nd one took an extra HOUR to cook since I doubled the amt...and it ended up Wider than the first blue cake I made, even tho baked in the same pan??? I think because the pan is more narrow at the base than the top, and second double batter (confetti cake) rose like 3"+ so it widened as it baked.
Note to you all...if you bake the new cool colored cakes that are Betty Crocker I think ( in a pouch not a box) Make 3 or 4 to equal a reg thick 9x11 cake lol. Two packs literally came out just over an inch thick???
I just put the blue one back in the bottom of the pan, and set the new one on top...:blush: kinda sorta causing it to crack all over the top like it's sitting on San Andreas fault LOL:rofl:
I'll be sure and post the before busted up pic and the final, gonna start decorating it now.
*Bday Puffy paint T*


----------



## JLM73

Yea I will slip it in somewhere MrsG
Once the fam is used to seeing me I'm sure someone will ask :haha:
You know how nosey family like to get whenever someone new comes into the picture.
No idea why the site rotated my darn pics grrr


----------



## mrs.green2015

Love the shirt j! Can't wait to hear your new mans reaction when you slip it in. You're meeting his fam this weekend right?


----------



## pacificlove

Cool looking t-shirt JLM! Too bad about the cake, I bet it still tastes good! I'd eat it anyway ;)


----------



## JLM73

MrsG yes ma'am! First he told me to clear my plans for Friday, but didn't tell me where we were going. Well the next night we were looking over his calendar and all the bdays this month in his fam, and he points to Friday and said it's his bro's bday.
(I'm a Scorpio...we hear, we remember and file away info, but don't let on LOL)
So I was like :shock: Red Alert...Family alert!!
Then another day he said if his daughter doesn't do all her homework this week she's not going to Bush Gardens Friday:-k
So me thinks it shall be a bday celebration for the Bro, as he has taken the day off work as well.
Just not sure if it's theme park day and family dinner/party that night??
Or maybe just B gdns. Either way I am gonna have some extended time on the first meet up woith some fam members!
Game Face ON lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awesome shirt! Sorry the cake gave you trouble :(

How am I the only pervert who wants to make a joke about his reaction when J slips it in? Lol


----------



## JLM73

Pacific No worries at ALL on the cake, totally normal in baking.
Almost all cakes you order get trimmed up to flatten them etc, and cracks are no biggie, as you just frost over them see below.
It's a Plants vs Zombies cake, so the green is the grass background...now the hard part begins lol
*Broken cake due to flipping over to place underlayer*

*Green icing covering cracks*:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

LOL Dobs I am gonna let family slip it in for me ( so dirty sounding hehe)
If they can't come thru :haha: I'll take matters into my OWN hands:haha:
I will slip it in myself after giving him some conversational lubricant first:rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, is your comment in regards to J's man pickle or baby comments, LOL? 

Can't wait to see the finished cake:cake:


----------



## gigglebox

Dang J, beautiful AND crafty?! That new man meat of yours is going to be pleased :thumbup:

Dobs, i'm sorry for that second loss in there but it sounds like this was kind of a best case scenario thing.

Lol Pl, love the "fart eggs" comment. Definitely is what they look like!


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely a pickle comment hahaha. Brb going to eat a cucumber now ;) SO was having a field day comparing the english cucumbers to the regular organic cucumbers.

The cake looks great! Pleeeease tell me it's funfetti cake. Oh man. The memories of baking funfetti cakes with mom. Oh man and the time instead of regular sprinkles they had dinosaur sprinkles! Legit. Can't wait to see what it looks like finished.

Gigs, did you cave and test? :)


----------



## gigglebox

I did not. However i probably will in the morning, if conditions are right.

I had a couple friends in high school that used to bake funfetti cakes with pot in the mix. My friend thought she was so clever when she named it "fun funfetti cake". Not my idea of fun, but i digress...


----------



## pacificlove

My guess is that J won't be waiting too long to test his pickle. I only have a few pickled carrots left here that will have to tie me over until I get home.. LOL, they fill a different hole (just to clarify: in the stomach ;)
Then tonight, hopefully one more round of bd with the man pickle and fx that we caught that egg....


----------



## claireybell

Pacific you just made me laugh out loud with ya pickle comment there hahaaa & that you clarified 'the stomach hole' lol!! 

I'l most probs be testing a week on Saturday if not a teeeeny bit before ha ha! When are you testing hun? 

Gigs - you peed yet?? Or saving the FRER.. 

J, i love that green birthday tshirt for lil man , Green is my fave colour! I remember painting my old Flat kitchen that colour once, my Flat mate said she needed sunglasses in the morning Lol! Love it! We dont have a Walmart in the UK, i think im gonna chance it, we had a random 3 mins of passion :rofl: yes 3 mins i hear you saying hahaaa in the Bathroom earlier lol, so with that & il get some in tomorrow morning with lotsa my 'sperm' friendly fertility lube haha then il wait ovulation, we're not huuuuugely fertile between us id say, so if no girl it probs be a no pg this month but ya never know :)) 

Dobs, im so sorry about your other empty sac hun, but same as giggs said, maybe a slight blessing as you reeeally wasnt impressed with the twin thing .. But glad all is looking good now :) 

I never discuss cm or opk ov'ing stuff with SO as he gives me this odd confused look, kinda like the tilted head that Owls give you? Hahaa!! I just asked him whats up with not wanting 'cuddles' & the comment in kitchen when our newly pg friends were here, he said he never said that, whatever! i have some lurgy viral throat bug at moment so im just feeling abit rubbish & think im letting everything get ontop of me (not SO clearly lol) but just looking too much into stuff, but we jigged earlier & i felt quite chuffed that im near ov'ing ha ha!! 

Ive probs missed lotsa stuff, anyone testing or is due to test? Must admit, its so nice seeing 2 bold lines on opks's ha ha its most def that cigarette scenario you were saying about giggs ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Claire, LOL, felt like a moment where I should clarify.

According to the ticker, I am o'ing today... so I could early test by next week thursday. but will try and hold off until the weekend. Depends on the symptoms.. haha

I have only briefly talked about OPKs with DH. He wasn't a fan saying "well, wouldn't that mean we are actually trying really hard". So, I agreed, I want a relaxed approach, if it happens it happens. There is enough other stresses in our lives.


----------



## claireybell

I said i wasnt going to haha but i just really wanna see if im actually ovulating aswell, just incase i need to see the Dr as im a tube down, ooh so we should be testing around the same time together end of next week'ish then eee! Im itching to test lol


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Bre, any update?

OH sorry, I've been super busy for the past two days. I'm having a hard time keeping up with everybody. I'll catch up later tonight when I get home. 

My update is I'm on cd2. :cry: Definitely not testing early this time. I should O around the 27th. Keeping up with my temping this cycle.


----------



## pacificlove

Sweet, We are POAS Buddies! Sorry to hear about your tube.. (hugs)

Well, I only have 1 stick in the house, hidden under the tampons.


----------



## claireybell

Ah sorry to hear AF arrived Breeea, heres to the next cycle & you can have some Wine this wknd hehe! 

Hahaa our hidden treasures ey ;) I have no tests in the house, only 4 opks which hopefully i wont need for next time but ya never know, i think il see if i can my mits on a triple pack, see what Amazon has available along with some cheapies..

Was hoping for round 2 with the man this eve but after showering shaving legs & etc etc he was asleep on sofa pfft so ive set my alarm in the morning 20 mins earlier ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Bre..that bites. Totally go for a glass of wine this weekend. ;) but maybe not the cheap stuff (DH and I made that mistake with the last bottle we got, it was nasty...)

Claire, go wake DH up! LOL Get some in tonight and tomorrow morning! FX your intentions of waking up early plan out.. me: they never do, I just keep pressing the snooze button longer...


----------



## JLM73

I've been working on this cake for HOURS!!! lol
Will post a pic soon...finally almost Done, and not much time SO and daughter coming for [email protected]!


----------



## gigglebox

pacificlove said:


> Sorry Bre..that bites. Totally go for a glass of wine this weekend. ;) but maybe not the cheap stuff (DH and I made that mistake with the last bottle we got, it was nasty...)
> 
> Claire, go wake DH up! LOL Get some in tonight and tomorrow morning! FX your intentions of waking up early plan out.. me: they never do, I just keep pressing the snooze button longer...



Agreed! Man love being woken up with sex! Give him special kisses :winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

I've decided to test in the am...which is silly because I'll almost certainly have a negative test as I'll only be 7dpo....but heck, I have 15 tests, and 7 of those are FR6days sooner, might as well use 'em!

I'm only testing because my body is still being suspicious. Boobs feel fine (they usually hurt up until af), cervix is TIGHTLY closed--moreso than i've ever felt before, ever....and cm hasn't lessened yet. 

I know i'm wasting tests but it's the only way to shut up the "what if's" in my head


----------



## JLM73

Grrrr friggin Bnb - wrote a long post nd it didn't post it and of course it was lost when I went back dammit
OK soooo I spent FIVE hours decorating this darn cake - had to mix each and every color individually, AND of course son HAD to have both Twin Sunflowers AND Imp Zombie:dohh:
My man and his daughter were on my side of town at his nephew's bday party. Cake took so long they had already eaten and just stopped for cake!
What a hectic last hour on that cake too- Noticed after all that I forgot to color Imp's Teeth:blush:
Good thing I got these pics BEFORE they came. I decided to sneek some chocolate icing on the sides and dropped a HUGE glob RIGHT on the zombie's face!!!
OOH I would have been furious had I did that before pics, cuz there was NO fixing that lol. Anyway below are pics of cake Top finished and the inside just to show height diff of 2 pkgs of BLUE mix vs 2 Boxes of reg Confetti Cake...crazy. Also the cracks are visible again lol


----------



## JLM73

Dobs- Yup Funfetti LOL
Pacific Yup took the pickle for a test drive days ago, but AF now...and Claire nuthin wrong with a good hard fast quickie! Tho judging by the man's "staying power " of 2+ hours the other night:shock: Me thinks I won't be indulging in quickies lol.
...Note to self...invest in LUBE, and triple water intake:thumbup:.
I don't think I have ever run out of Girly fluids before, but DEF have never run out of saliva until the other night into morning :rofl:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Grrrr friggin Bnb - wrote a long post nd it didn't post it and of course it was lost when I went back dammit
> OK soooo I spent FIVE hours decorating this darn cake - had to mix each and every color individually, AND of course son HAD to have both Twin Sunflowers AND Imp Zombie:dohh:
> My man and his daughter were on my side of town at his nephew's bday party. Cake took so long they had already eaten and just stopped for cake!
> What a hectic last hour on that cake too- Noticed after all that I forgot to color Imp's Teeth:blush:
> Good thing I got these pics BEFORE they came. I decided to sneek some chocolate icing on the sides and dropped a HUGE glob RIGHT on the zombie's face!!!
> OOH I would have been furious had I did that before pics, cuz there was NO fixing that lol. Anyway below are pics of cake Top finished and the inside just to show height diff of 2 pkgs of BLUE mix vs 2 Boxes of reg Confetti Cake...crazy. Also the cracks are visible again lol
> View attachment 903229
> 
> View attachment 903227

Omg that's super cute!!!! Looks fantastic! 

Yay for testing the pickle and meeting parents already? Nice!


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> I've decided to test in the am...which is silly because I'll almost certainly have a negative test as I'll only be 7dpo....but heck, I have 15 tests, and 7 of those are FR6days sooner, might as well use 'em!
> 
> I'm only testing because my body is still being suspicious. Boobs feel fine (they usually hurt up until af), cervix is TIGHTLY closed--moreso than i've ever felt before, ever....and cm hasn't lessened yet.
> 
> I know i'm wasting tests but it's the only way to shut up the "what if's" in my head

I promised myself I wouldn't test early next time, but I probably will anyway. It's so fun even though it's negative. Because it's so early you don't expect a positive anyway, if it does show you get an early surprise. Woot woot! Good luck!


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> Claire, LOL, felt like a moment where I should clarify.
> 
> According to the ticker, I am o'ing today... so I could early test by next week thursday. but will try and hold off until the weekend. Depends on the symptoms.. haha
> 
> I have only briefly talked about OPKs with DH. He wasn't a fan saying "well, wouldn't that mean we are actually trying really hard". So, I agreed, I want a relaxed approach, if it happens it happens. There is enough other stresses in our lives.

I like the idea of a relaxed approach. I'm too impatient though. I don't think I'll get opks this month but I haven't decided. DH is all for relaxed as he is fine with it taking some time to concieve. I'm like nope? Should've happened months ago. Lol 



claireybell said:


> Ah sorry to hear AF arrived Breeea, heres to the next cycle & you can have some Wine this wknd hehe!
> 
> Hahaa our hidden treasures ey ;) I have no tests in the house, only 4 opks which hopefully i wont need for next time but ya never know, i think il see if i can my mits on a triple pack, see what Amazon has available along with some cheapies..
> 
> Was hoping for round 2 with the man this eve but after showering shaving legs & etc etc he was asleep on sofa pfft so ive set my alarm in the morning 20 mins earlier ha ha

Ah yes, wine. I will definitely be buying some for this weekend.


----------



## Breeaa

AF has been awful so far. Clots and stringy mucous. Wth? I'm hoping tomorrow is a bit lighter. Thankfully there's been minimum cramping aside from this morning. Can't wait until O!!!!!!! I'm ready. Woo


----------



## claireybell

Whenevee my periods were late, they were always heavy & used to make me winder about 'what if i was' & it just never showed on tests.. Fingers crossed this is your month Breea ;)

OMG J that cake is bloody awsome love!!! He'll be over the moon & back with that, hope he has a lovely birthday!! & yes gets some lube but normal over the counter stuff acts as a barrier to sperm.. I had to buy some diff stuff from the baby making section in my Chemist hahaa!! My god, cant even remember the last time i had 2.5hr romp.. Yrs ago :rofl: they tend to be anywhere from 5-30 mins now ha ha!! Enjoy! Hehe

Gigs so glad your peeing hun, im all excited for ya hehee!!!

As for me, setting the alarm early - pah! What a waste that was! He was soundo & no amt of sweet nothings was waking him up... I was thinking il rope him in later but now having just been for a morning potty break my CM is mega watery today & starting to look a teeny teeny bit egg whitey.. Il keep track during today but i reckon il ov today, my ov pains are hardly there this morning so i think i could poss ov today...


----------



## claireybell

Breeea & J your up late lol or am i a lightweight in evenings ha ha its 06:33 in Southampton uk :) up for work in a minute ohhh joyous!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Breeea & J your up late lol or am i a lightweight in evenings ha ha its 06:33 in Southampton uk :) up for work in a minute ohhh joyous!

It's only 10:41 here. I usually go to bed around now, just getting ready now actually.


----------



## claireybell

Wow Breea your loads hrs diff.. Like over 7 my goodnesd, hope your period is more settled tomorrow morning :)


----------



## claireybell

Nope no ewcm just reeeeeally watery.. Ooh im nearly gonna be 1dpo :)


----------



## gigglebox

7dpo. I knew there wouldn't be anything to see but I knew someone would ask me to post anyway  starting to think we didn't catch this cycle :/ thinking I'll use a crappy new FRER tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pacificlove

Morning ladies!

Well, DH wasn't feeling up to it last night so we didn't bd on O day. He's been having issues with a crampy/sore muscle in the leg for a while now.. cross your fingers we still caught it with sex in the days leading up to it... I am still feeling disappointed.

JLM: that is one awesome cake, LOVE it! And yay for test driving the pickle, LOL

Brea, my periods have been heavier in the last few months too. I am not sure what's up with that.

Giggle: you made me giggle. FX!!!


----------



## gigglebox

PL, i'm sure you are in with a chance! Don't be discouraged. 

J, I also love the cake! You are very talented. Do you do any other arts or crafts? Also, hope his pickle was tastey, but sorry you ran out of pickle juice :haha: 

Dobs how are you today? Back to work yet? Seriously though, suck up all the rest and sleep you can get while you still can.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- love the cake. I have to agree with gig. Very talented!

Bre- hope the period calms down tomorrow
Gig- sorry about the bfn but don't get discouraged. I got a stark white bfn on 9dpo and had given up until J forced me to test


----------



## pacificlove

Trying not to be discouraged... I know some get pregnant with sex days before o.


----------



## JLM73

Hi Chickies- thx for all the cake compliments. I actually bake as a biz, all self taught BUT I only do cakes for my kids parties. Cake decorating is a WHOLE other ballgame.
I just learn things thru trial and LOTS of error:haha:
I bake pastries for my biz, so MUCH easier. So long as they don't get burned lol
All I have to do is drizzle a white or dark chocolate or even Key Lime or raspberry or Orange glaze on top, and package them neatly...sometimes a berry or 2 on the side, and they are very quick and easy - decor wise.

I am having a lazy day with DS today- way too much running around ystrdy. Tho I am taking him to another friends house later to drop off some cake for their kids.
That cake legit was nearly 6"tall LMAO. Luckily it looks fine scrunched down into my packaging tins:blush:

And LOVE the pickle juice comment lol!


----------



## claireybell

J you can make me cakes, box them up & airmail them to me hahaa!! 

Ah dont feel crap Gigs about the bfn, the numerous frers i did a day or so before i got my positive where blank white like your piccy & 7dpo is super duper early, pee again tomo ;) 

Im sure your def in with a chance pacific, days leading upto ov means lotsa spermies waiting for that egg, fx woop! 

Me, well, SO has drunkenly buggered off up the pub & im really annoyed but if hes in an ok state when hes back im gonna power through the annoyance of drunkeredness & bd lol.. I bet he passes out half way through though ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, does he realize your window to catch the egg isn't all that big?! 

I'm so tired...my boobs feel awesome...and now the weirdest stuff--I'm craving the smell of cigarettes and old bay spice. Wtf is wrong with me? If i'm not knocked up, the real question is why am i such a weirdo? 

And to go with the old bay, i am, like, dying for some shrimp.


----------



## claireybell

Right, i cleared out all my old attachments on here which was full so im gonna try & upload a random pic if it'll let me lol..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903409&stc=1&d=1444853888


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa!!! Ooh you could be preggers missus & awaiting that bfp eeeeeeep!!!! Did u pee on anymore frers today Lol! I always suddenly find im peeing loads in tww & convince myself im pg ha ha

Yeah he realises, he just drunk i think grrr


----------



## claireybell

Can you view the pic on the link gigs?


----------



## pacificlove

Bummer Claire... hope you get your BD and FX to a sticky bean to both of us. LOL

CM is already changing to a more creamy texture here... Still mostly clear. Sorry tmi..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb I can't see the pic. And just jump all over hubs when he gets home!
Gig- I think you may be preggo! Give it a couple days then test again.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, all good signs! FX!!!

C, picture didn't work for me...


----------



## claireybell

Thats ok girls, i think the only way to upload if u have an iphone is not to ha ha i need the laptop but cant be bothered uhh! Yeah if he artives back before i off to bed, i may have my wicked way Lol!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific have you ov'd yet? My cm goes really sticky creamy white the very next day after i ovulate, i think ut be tomorrow or Friday.. May even of been today, guess il see with my temp tomorrow, sad that im excited lol im counting the days until pee time


----------



## pacificlove

I think I o'd yesterday or maybe the day before just based on a few twinges on my left side. Since cm is already getting thicker I am sure o was yesterday. Not letting DH off tonight just in case... I can't be sure since no temping or opks.

Jump on that man when he comes home, especially if you haven't o'd yet! LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for mia good news bad news: SO proposed; losing my bean


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> I think I o'd yesterday or maybe the day before just based on a few twinges on my left side. Since cm is already getting thicker I am sure o was yesterday. Not letting DH off tonight just in case... I can't be sure since no temping or opks.
> 
> Jump on that man when he comes home, especially if you haven't o'd yet! LOL

Ha ha jump that man!! You too ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry about the bean Dobby:hugs::cry:
Congrats on the engagement!! He put a ring on it!:wedding:


----------



## claireybell

Dobby.... Am i reading your message right?? Oh my goodness.. Really??! Are you bleeding hun...


----------



## pacificlove

You bet Claire! Save a horse, ride a cowboy...


----------



## claireybell

Lotsa hugs Dobs :hugs: xx 

Congrats on the engagement though.. Feel awful saying congrats when you have upsetting news;(


----------



## claireybell

Lol pacific


----------



## DobbyForever

I started having excruciating cramps yesterday. The heart isn't beating anymore. Doctor wants to give it through the weekend to pass, but it's looking like I might end up going in

Yeah it's weird. I don't know how to be excited about the ring. Except that it is pretty lol


----------



## claireybell

Oh Dobby im so sorry for you loss.. Big hugs & love xx 

How did SO propose?


----------



## DobbyForever

Well 3 months ago we drove past Shane Co super famous around the bay lol. People joke that a true Bay Area Native can recite their radio ad by memory because it plays all the time on so many stations. Anyway we had lunch across the street and he drove past it and chuckled so I asked why. He said if he walked in there and bought me a ring I would say yes, and I said I would. He was joking. A fight ensued lol.

So yesterday we are going to get dinner, and he asks if I have enough energy to go to the store first. I said I would manage and he pulls into the parking lot just beyond a Target/it was dark/ I wasn't paying attention. And he starts chuckling and I'm like wtf dude. He said somewhere God is laughing at me. I'm super confused so he helps me out of the car and to the door and then I'm like wtf

We go in and have no idea what we're doing. He gives the lady his budget in secret and then I tried on a bunch of rings. I narrowed it to two, but he wanted me to pick. Then we picked out the center stone. I wanted higher quality but smaller rather than bigger so ended up with a .63 carat, slightly included, nearly colorless, well cut conflict free diamond for the center stone. It will be ready for pick up tomorrow and SO will officially propose then.

He just kept saying how we had a moment in the er and how two months ago I did something and that's when things clicked that he really cannot live without me and wants to make an official commitment. Still anti government licensed marriage, so we'll have a non denominational commitment ceremony.


----------



## pacificlove

Awe that is so sweet.

Claire is right,.. it doesn't feel right to say congratulations and be happy when the bean isn't sticking... Maybe the positive things going on right now will help you get through this a bit easier... :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, didn't see the photo as it said it was invalid but now i'm REALLY curious what you posted?

Afm, hubs invited a friend over on friday for drinks after work....and what's weird and embarrassing is that i found i'm a little excited because he smokes and i'll get to smell cigarette smoke. WTF IS THAT?!

Dobs...

My heart breaks for you. I am so, so deeply sorry that you are going through this. Do they think the failed other pregnancy made the viable one fail? How are you feeling? 

I'm also so happy for you that SO proposed, or will...and I can't wait to see the ring! Congratulations. I'm so thrilled that you have such a loving guy to help you through this difficult time :hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry for mia good news bad news: SO proposed; losing my bean

OH no! I'm so sorry. :( 

Congrats on the engagement though. How weird to say both of those together.


----------



## JLM73

:hugs:Dobster :(
I am so so sorry...There really are no words...
I am very happy SO is making it official for the two of you - I don't need a govt form either and would be happy with a heartfelt commitment ceremony...which is all I may have if things work with the new man...I am a background checker of course, and I "found" 3 marriages in his past...but back to you.
I really hope things progress in a way that you do not have to have the whole hospital thing...they are truly not easy - I've had one.

Did you two know your medical situation when he took you out?
Not that it happened only for that - I actually felt you two would commit/marry once settled in your new place.

I really am sorry your long awaited moment is coinciding with heartbreak...:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

No to change subjects....but J, 3 marriages?! Has he hinted at that to you?


----------



## JLM73

No Gigs 
I always check court records, crim history etc on ppl I date...kinda have to now a days.
You can pay like $10 online and get EVERYTHING about someone, but since he has been here since childhod, everything is in the county records.
I haven't mentioned it- hell I've been married twice, and his first was like 20 yrs old- pretty young, second marriage was like 12 years so normal, and the last was 3 yrs, ended in 2011. 
Oddly his daughter ( only bio child) is from a woman he dates a few years between marriage 2-3- she's the one that married a military goy and left the daughter behind.
She actually tried to take off with the daughter out of state, and he did an emerg. hearing and stopped that. He has temp full cutody, and is hoping for perm full in Dec. hearing since neither of them has family in the state she moved to, not to mention she would lose all her friends, change schools etc, all for a temp military assignment??
I have been married twice, ansd would def marry again- legal or commitment ceremony.
I just like saying "My husband" instead of "My boyfriend of 17 years" lol
Even long term fiance is better than just being a girlfriend to me.


----------



## gigglebox

Interesting, i'm most curious about that latest marriage...

You know, there really needs to be an adult version of the "girlfriend/boyfriend" labels. It just sounds so....grade school! And "the man i'm dating" is long and doesn't really suggest it's a serious relationship....hm....i'm trying to brain storm but it's hard lol


----------



## JLM73

:roll:
I need to stop checking things online LMAO
I see an open ticket case- basically he got a Red Light Camera ticket here.
People hate them but if you go thru as/after the light turns the cameras catch your plate and they mail you a ticket....
Soooo being the detective I am lol I saw that like right after the first time we met ( mail on the counter, casual glance at a last name and voila lol)
Anyhow, I knew about the ticket, but when I was at his house the other day, HE showed me he had one day left to pay the ticket, and planned to do it over the phone...sigh
Welll with all the running around he did ystrdy to get to nephews' bday party then to my house for my son's bday, he went home pretty late, and went to bed right after showering...Guess what didn't get paid?:dohh:
So today I saw I still had the tab open on my laptop ( like 8 open to be exact) and I see D6 next to the outstanding ticket:-k
Suuuure I could close the tab but HEY why not search it out:shrug:
:shock: Court notes say REPORTING PURPOSES ONLY - D6 FAILURE TO PAY (INF)....Basically he forgot to pay the ticket, and they issued a suspension on his license!
It will take a few days, but I feel like I should tell him SOMETHING as here driving on susp. lic- some cops are asses, and arrest you!
That would be the last thing he needs fighting for custody- driving around on a susp lic, or arrested!
So now I know a bit too much...well not really I def want to know 100% about someone who's around my kid, but guess I'll just ask tomorrow if he paid, and just say oh yea...btw I think they can suspend your license, might wanna check on that ...lol
He's in bed already.


----------



## gigglebox

That's a good plan, casually ask and make a suggestion. Hope this red light ticket thing isn't a red flag! Har har har, see what i did there?

Oy, i'm delirious. G'night.


----------



## JLM73

lol G'night Gigs
As soon as DS goes out I'm in the shower n off to bed myself!


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Well 3 months ago we drove past Shane Co super famous around the bay lol. People joke that a true Bay Area Native can recite their radio ad by memory because it plays all the time on so many stations. Anyway we had lunch across the street and he drove past it and chuckled so I asked why. He said if he walked in there and bought me a ring I would say yes, and I said I would. He was joking. A fight ensued lol.
> 
> So yesterday we are going to get dinner, and he asks if I have enough energy to go to the store first. I said I would manage and he pulls into the parking lot just beyond a Target/it was dark/ I wasn't paying attention. And he starts chuckling and I'm like wtf dude. He said somewhere God is laughing at me. I'm super confused so he helps me out of the car and to the door and then I'm like wtf
> 
> We go in and have no idea what we're doing. He gives the lady his budget in secret and then I tried on a bunch of rings. I narrowed it to two, but he wanted me to pick. Then we picked out the center stone. I wanted higher quality but smaller rather than bigger so ended up with a .63 carat, slightly included, nearly colorless, well cut conflict free diamond for the center stone. It will be ready for pick up tomorrow and SO will officially propose then.
> 
> He just kept saying how we had a moment in the er and how two months ago I did something and that's when things clicked that he really cannot live without me and wants to make an official commitment. Still anti government licensed marriage, so we'll have a non denominational commitment ceremony.

Ahhhh thats so sweet :flower:

At least you get a proposal, i had " so do you want a ring for christmas this year" so that was us getting engaged haha very un romantic! 6 yrs on - still not hitched Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine. Glad you get some happiness in the proposal. But the other girls are right, it's weird to say congratulations at the same time that my heart is sinking for yours.


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow J thats a looooooot of info .., but yeah i agree, casually drop it in convo like 'oh you did pay that ticket didnt you?' I saw someone getting issued a ticket in the day etc etc.. Made me think of you, in an aww way lol

Gigs - hope you get a lil squinter on a frer today hehe 

My SO said Fiancéé sounds a lot better than 'my girlf of nearly 8yrs' uhh! Yeah thanks lol, still, its a pretty Ring & i got tompick it out ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Sigh.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

I was really hoping for a squinter today. I know I'm not "out" yet but I'm certainly discouraged....but such is the song and dance of testing early. The other problem is my family is coming into town on saturday for my birthday, so i'm not sure when to test or how to surprise hubs (i want to record it) in any amount of time we'll have alone. My mom wants to be here about 9am. We deal with the ducks at 8:30, and my surprise involves the duck pen....plus my friends are going to want to buy me drinks that night...

Grrrrrr. I guess i won't have to worry at all if i'm not pregnant!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Gigs.. you are only 8DPO, correct? Don't count yourself out just yet!

J, that's a lot of stuff one can find out online, scary but good! Maybe you could bring it up casually in a conversation "so my friend had her license suspended because she didn't pay a ticket" lol, my hints are always obvious, don't listen to me. 

My proposal: We were visiting my parents and my brother had listened to us teasing each other for a full day. So when DH wasn't around my lovely brother said "if you are always that mean to him, he'll never marry you!". Turns out Ben asked my parents permission when I wasn't around later that same night, no one knew about my brothers comment! Our vacation ended and we drove home the next day. I was still brewing about my brothers comment. 
We stopped at one of our favourite rest stops and that's where he proposed.
We think of it as our starting point. It's where our "adventure" of our lives together started a few years earlier when we moved to this province. (we didn't live together for the first year of our relationship, then his work took him to this province and we made the decision to do this together).

Claire, did you jump on your SO last night??


----------



## gigglebox

PL, what an adorable story! Kind of a dick move for your brother to say that, but sounds like it made the surprise more surprising :)

Hubs sent me on a scavenger hunt around our house, leading from clue to clue, until i was led to our backyard where he was waiting with ring in hand. I was so excited i grabbed it and put it on myself, lol!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh gigs, love that scavenger hunt for the ring & proposal, awesome!! Aww dont be disheartened luvvy, still mega early, eggs just cruising down the tubes ;)

Pacific - nooooo :( but i think ive ovulated this afternoon, cm was really watery this morning, no ov pains all day & now its creamy-stickyish.. Did you jump hubs bones?? Lol

Quick question girls - after ovulation i know the egg viable 12-24 hrs, when does the cervix close like straight away? If so, i wont harrass SO for jigs tonight Lol


----------



## gigglebox

From what i've read you still have a chance within 12-24 hours after ov, so i'd jump him if he's game! If not, i think you still got in plenty of jiggy time :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Yesssss ha ha! Im thinking, even if its a boy it'll just as squidgy as Riley lol hump ahoy it is then ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

Love your proposal story Gigs!! 
I got a new layer this morning! I always check the coop and let the animals out before I leave for work that's when I found this tiny egg (maybe 45g!)Tiny for a duck egg!
Looking forward to your pee stick tomorrow ;)

Claire: Aren't there lots of people that catch the egg on or after o... do the jiggy dance anyway. haha 

As for us: Yes, we did the dance  I hope we caught the egg although we didn't jiggy on o day. On the other hand, I've never had the sticky thick EWCM....as in never, so i wonder if that has any meaning.


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Sigh.

Gigs...check that again in a day or two...me Spidey senses are tingling...but seems extremely faint if I am seeing right:jo: lol


----------



## JLM73

Ok finally caught up - not too many posts today...slackers!!
I've been finishing a few hats to sell, will post pics below..Now then
*Gigs*[-X Don't make a heat lovin girl come all the way to Canadia ( yes...I call it Canadia lol)
You are ONLY 8dpo, your bean could still be doing loop de loops in there and not even landed yet...you know how kids are...
Sooo... tell me ( humor an old woman) do you see anything on that frer now that it is dry??
Below Gold "church hat" lol and Purple( tho it looks blue in pic) and gold Rasta hat...super big to hold tons of dreads- I sell alot of these


----------



## JLM73

Sorry had to delete and reattach pics to force them in right positions ...sigh


----------



## gigglebox

Too far north J, I'm in good ok' Virginny  and no, nothing on it dry :( and pathetic me pulled out my positive from the c/p and got all misty eyed. 

Love the rasta hat! I love slouchy hats, even though I don't have any sort of thick mane to maintain. How much do you get for them?


----------



## JLM73

LOL Sorry Gig, I was on my way to Claire I guess LOL
Here's what I saw on your test Giggle:



What I see is a hair of a fraction to right of the arrow tips


----------



## JLM73

If the pic you posted was wet then I don't think that is the indent, since you can either see those BEFORE you even dip the test, or AFTER they are totally dry, but usually not right after taking while wet ( unless you saw it before...confusing ...I know lol)


----------



## gigglebox

On my phone, I'll take a look later. That photo was taken about 7 minutes


----------



## JLM73

:-k
Well I totally see something extremely faint...even with pic minimized on site it's there.
I would say it is lookin good, but I need my back up eyeballs!!!
DOBBY!! CLAIRE!!! MRSG!!! BREEAA!! PACIFIC!!!
Report to the Incident Room Immediately!! All Eyes on deck! :rofl:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> LOL Sorry Gig, I was on my way to Claire I guess LOL
> Here's what I saw on your test Giggle:
> View attachment 903619
> 
> 
> View attachment 903621
> 
> What I see is a hair of a fraction to right of the arrow tips

I see something! It's hard to see on mobile though. Hard to tell if it's my eyes putting a line there or if it's really there. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think there may be something faint!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Ok finally caught up - not too many posts today...slackers!!
> I've been finishing a few hats to sell, will post pics below..Now then
> *Gigs*[-X Don't make a heat lovin girl come all the way to Canadia ( yes...I call it Canadia lol)
> You are ONLY 8dpo, your bean could still be doing loop de loops in there and not even landed yet...you know how kids are...
> Sooo... tell me ( humor an old woman) do you see anything on that frer now that it is dry??
> Below Gold "church hat" lol and Purple( tho it looks blue in pic) and gold Rasta hat...super big to hold tons of dreads- I sell alot of these
> View attachment 903609
> 
> View attachment 903611


I crochet too! Only I don't do adult things. I can't wear a hat, it always looks awful on me. I love the slouchy style too but it just looks stupid on me. It looks good on you. I wish I could pull it off. 

I do baby stuff. I might have a pic but it's been so long since I sold them. (2012 maybe) looks like I have a few. Wish I knew how to post two pics. I love the shoes but I also do stuffed animals. I'll just make another post. It's too cute not to share.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Breeaa

This is the only one in my photo library but I've done dozens. I have no patience for it now. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

OMG Breeaa awesomely cute!
I have tons of books, even one for stuffed animal purses, but they take so long to make, I would never profit selling them. I save those for friends or family gifts.
I don't wear hats either...maybe a cap in winter but it flattens my curls lol.

Theres a lot of ladies ( older) who show up to market with 1000s of hats, bibs and booties, so I specialize in one of a kind customs- no patterns, or I start a pattern and just wing it to make it original.
That gold Church hat is for my Aunt. I'll apply a Bright Green brooch type stone to one side before mailing ( her birthstone).
I sell tons of rasta color caps, and baby/kids hats that are embellished with ladybugs, or flowers etc.
I just try to keep variety of cool colors etc.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> OMG Breeaa awesomely cute!
> I have tons of books, even one for stuffed animal purses, but they take so long to make, I would never profit selling them. I save those for friends or family gifts.
> I don't wear hats either...maybe a cap in winter but it flattens my curls lol.
> 
> Theres a lot of ladies ( older) who show up to market with 1000s of hats, bibs and booties, so I specialize in one of a kind customs- no patterns, or I start a pattern and just wing it to make it original.
> That gold Church hat is for my Aunt. I'll apply a Bright Green brooch type stone to one side before mailing ( her birthstone).
> I sell tons of rasta color caps, and baby/kids hats that are embellished with ladybugs, or flowers etc.
> I just try to keep variety of cool colors etc.

Yeah there are a lot of people who sell now. I have only ever done it online and it was short lived. It's hard to sell it when people can buy something made in China for 1/4 the price. I keep trying to get into it so my new baby will be fully stocked lol. 

It's much more fun making them for family anyway. It makes it special.


----------



## pacificlove

Love the crochet work! I can't pull of hats (nor are they warm enough up here) but they look fabulous on you!
And I adore the crochet animals! Brea, I might just have to pick up a new hobby, LOL

As for the pee stick, hmm, not sure if my eyes are wanting to put a line in there because I want them to...


----------



## gigglebox

Yeaaah...I appreciate the thought J but i'm pretty darn sure there's nothing to see haha

Ok, that penguin is ADORBS!


----------



## claireybell

Ya know i thought i could see something on that test & now J you have lined it up haha & yes i can see something :) 

Ooh i love that purple hat, love hats, i think i look hideous in them though lol! 

We never got to hump in the end, i reckon i ovulated this afternoon although i gad an odd 2 random twinges earlier this evening??? But my cm is all sticky creamy so its done for this cycle..so im hoping the 3 minute bathroom romp will surfice & get me that bfp, just less than 2 days before ovulation, bet i get my temp shift in morning ;)


----------



## claireybell

Breea aww those crochet pieces are soooooo cute:kiss:


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, you're in with a chance!

You all are so sweet to say you see something lol! Hopefully i get a true squinter tomorrow, but not counting on it. 

Dobs, wherever you are, you're in my thoughts today. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## claireybell

Hope so Gigs & il be straight on here tomorrow afternoon looking for your pee stix ha ha!! Rileys test was so faint it wasnt there but it was lol, all is crossed ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Gosh, next week we get to pee claire. Time is moving slowly...


----------



## claireybell

Urhh i know!! Im dying to test already pacific haha


----------



## pacificlove

I keep telling myself one more week, one more week. So I would test 9dpo. Early, so I should wait because I only have 1 pee stick in the house. ROFL


----------



## claireybell

Haha!! As soon as i know iv ov'd il be coutung the days but i reckon il start a peeing like next Weds/Thursday as im soooo impatient (or maybe before LOL )


----------



## pacificlove

Sh!t, i wish. I won't be going into town again until next Thursday at the earliest.

Now this is wishful thinking: if it's + by Thursday I am hoping they can squeeze me in for blood work by Friday so I can surprise DH Friday night... or i'll just end up telling him. He knows my cycle. A few days late and he'll have figure this out on his own if they make me wait for blood work. Nor can I keep secrets from him!!


----------



## claireybell

Aww that be a lovely suprise for him, you be 10dpo-ish yes?? 

Wish they did blood work in the uk as routine when you fall preggers, unless problems, its took at first midwife apt.. Which is between 7-9 wks.. But if you do get that positive & cant fet bloodwork straight away, you still have the test to show hehe! I'l get too excited & just blurt it out, just like i did last time ha ha! 

Have you thought of any cute ways to tell him when you do??


----------



## pacificlove

Yeah, 9 or 10 days.. 
Maybe LOL.... we both love it when the other person cooks. So just when I hear the gate open I will turn on our oven with a bun in it. I'll pretend to be really busy with something else and ask him to safe our dinner when the timer goes off.

I just better have a cold dinner in the fridge waiting for us!

Not very original, but the best I could come up with. He'll be happy thinking he's coming home to a home COOKED meal.

This plan only works if I tell him on my days off (work) because otherwise he usually comes home before I do so I have no prep time.


----------



## gigglebox

That is still oh so cute! Are you guys going to record it? 

I'm afraid of telling hubs too early, if it ends up another chemical, if i'm even knocked up this cycle :eyeroll: but i have a plan, but not sure when i can execute it...did i say this already? Might have to be sunday after my mom heads home....i don't know. She's staying from saturday morning until sunday to watch des for my birthday so hubs and i can go out. I don't want to tell her until i'm further along. 

NO MATTER.

You guys are giving me something to look forward to next week! My period's gonna bum me out so i'll be happy to see you both get bfp's :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Pfft you are too early on to be counting yourself out already Giggle...just remember back when Dobby posted her BFN test and trashed it, and I was like Um WTF DObby!! There is totally a line there....Hoping I get to say the same to you Gigs lol.
Dobby didn't see hers at the time either.

I have a sciencey theory...You know how some ppl have trouble seeing certain colors?
Like my daughter's friend is not color blind, but has a VERY hard time distinguishing certain reds pinks and oranges...mmm hmmm
I think that's why some ppl can't see lines as early as others do:smug:
Calling you preggers Gig...now OWN IT WOMAN!! :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

There was a colour test floating around on facebook not long ago. It had 8 colour samples and one 1 was slightly off, couple of pages of that. Find the one that is not like the others. I nailed it. :)

Giggle, you're not out 'til your out! I think you might have said your plan, but I totally forgot, please tell me your plan again? :)


----------



## JLM73

She's only 8dpo hehe
Found an old pic of a pirate hat and eyepatch I sold at market during Gasparilla ( our annual FL Pirate Invasion celebration=drunkfest lol)


----------



## gigglebox

So like a florida version of mardi gras?

PL, i wasn't going to go into details about it until I actually know I'm pregnant...or not. So i'll divulge in a few days  

J, that is a very interesting theory! I failed miserably at a brain game on tv once. There were 6 shades of red on the screen. They were all different, but i could only tell the bars on either end were different, but the 4 in the middle all looked exactly the same to me. So maybe you're onto something...

My stomach is jacked tonight. Nerves? I'm hoping it wasn't the chicken i made....Des ate it, and I don't want him to get sick :/


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Gig Hope you feel better fast!
I have been slacking majorly on the boards...trying to make more hats to sell, before the snowbirds leave. And Yup, Gasparilla is like a very short MardiGras at night, beads and boobs and floats, but the day parade is for kids...nevermind all the drunken adults milling around lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

To add to Js point about dobs positive test, remember super white bfn I posted last month at 9 dpo???


----------



## JLM73

Oh yeaaa Mrs G lol 
FX for all of you!
I won't be in this month unless there is some freak accident...the man has some SERIOUS staying power, and yea...prefers to finish OUT of the baby maker :haha:
No worries tho as it's early on so I shall live vicariously thru you all!
:dust:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa live it J live it haha! 

Question about charts, does that Red cross line appear when you temps are higher after 3 days? I didnt get a high temp shift like i thought this morning, whats your thoughts on my chart so far?? CM this morning & yesterday after was creamy but really sticky, maybe my bodily temps arent that hot Lol

Gigs, hope you & Des arent ill, no doubt you cooked the chook til edible, maybe your preggers & just feeling 'off' from the early hcg hehee, pee woman!!

Oh i saw that colour chart eye thing on fb aswell, im usually pretty good at seeing pinky/reddy tinge colours, just my iphone screen protector has an odd lil scratch here & there & seems to be seen when im looking at the lines on tests-typical ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Someone on another thread reckons from my chart i ovulated on cd16..


----------



## shaescott

Wow I've totally been MIA the past few days sorry guys... AF came on Tuesday, finally.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks mrs and j

Shae, gla she finally made an appearance but what a weird cycle!

Tested again, bfn. I severely tweaked the original photo I took and accidentally saved it...still bfn. You can maybe convince yourself of a shadow but it's blank. 

Really wish I hadn't convinced myself it could happen the first time again. Hubs is sure I am, doesn't know I'm already testing and it's not looking good :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Unaltered photo of it. I thought I saw the faintest thing but not anymore. Obviously I'll check later to see if any new line turns up :haha: but it is not looking good. These photos were taken at about 5 minutes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you are only 9DPO.. so there is still a chance! Don't count yourself out! 

J, love the pirate hat, that is awesome! Wish I had that kind of crafty skill.
FX the pickle juice maker releases it's juice in the right place someday ;)

DH and I skipped again last night.. he was reading a book and wasn't taking my hints so I was starting to fall asleep, next thing I hear "get off, don't lick that! The kitten just licked my nipple!!" 

Dobs, thinking of you, hope you are doing ok....


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* thx lol Frisky kitty!:cat:
*Dobs* Thinking of you hun!:hug:

*Claire* FF is gonna guess O as cd16 for you likely, and you should het CHs tomorrow! Yay!

*Gigs*...still see it, just better - altered or not lol
 



Attached Files:







Gig9dpo2.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 8









Gig9dpo2Neg.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

Gigs your altered pics:



....still callin you preggers mm hmm :haha:


----------



## JLM73

I actually see it better in your UNaltered pics
Made a baby beanie late last night. I love baby hats hehe
 



Attached Files:







HatBaby-Pink-FrestGrn.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

Awwww J look at that lil baby beanie hat awww, i will commission you when i get pg & know the sex hehe! I think your right CD16.. Still in with a chance even though it was a quick one the day before but i doubt i am lol

Hahaaaaa pacific that just made me lol the kitten licked his nipple.. :rofl: Saucy minx :)

I can still see something on that test giggs, its ooooober early still, hopefully its a sticky one eee!!!

Hugs to Dobby hope you doing ok.. Xx

Me - i have a throat lurgy still uhhh & feel like i have a temp :( just eating my dinner this eve is making me burn up yuk!!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! You guys are too sweet. I'm not seeing anything though....definitely not in real life. And this isn't like the time Dobs couldn't see it but it was totally there....it really is stark white  i know i'm in with a chance, but....if it's negative tomorrow, i'll probably count myself out.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, once is all it takes!

Pl, i lol'ed about your kitty hahhahhaha. Naughty kitty....

J, i dub your man meat PICKLE. So...when do you see pickle again?


----------



## JLM73

:hugs:
Gigs silly rabbit:bunny:
You can't count yourself OUT as long as you are IN the implant window LOL
You know the facts...TODAY 9dpo is the most common implant day, so if there is really nothing on your tests ( and trust me I had some blank ass frers :haha:) then you still can't say out until 12dpo if you implant today.:hugs:
Go hang with your critters and see if they act any differently toward you. Ppl always say animals can "sense" it.
And go rub some ducky eggs for good vibes hehe.

Claire I know right!? I love baby caps, but gotta say DS HATED hats and would rub his head back and forth crying until they came off sigh.
Also here in FL unless it's winter, babies only really need caps at certain ppls homes or stores who think because it's 90 out, then certainly the air conditioner needs to be set at 60:huh: seriously ppl?? Huge temps changes are no bueno for babies !
I'm off for a while- My man has a surprise place we are going and will be picking me up in a couple hours...gotta go do my hair nails etc.
Until later!
:dust:


----------



## pacificlove

Have fun with Pickle JLM, wonderful nickname for your mantoy by the way!

I told DH, she's young (5month-ish) so probably thought something would come out of his nipple. Guess I better keep mine away from her. Silly kitten

Cute baby cap! I should google some stuff and start crafts for our babies when we find out. :)

Claire: hope you feel better soon!


----------



## gigglebox

PL, what did you tell DH? I totally missed something....

I must be a masochist. I realized i hadn't peed for over 4 hours, so of course i decided to use another frer :dohh: only 3 left now...

Thought i saw a super, barely there, now i can't see it, wait is that it, no it's not, faint line...or non line. I just set it down and will go back to it in a few minutes.

J, hope date with pickle goes well!


----------



## pacificlove

FX there is something there Gigs!!! Post a picture :D

Sorry, I edited that post, it wasn't very clear


----------



## gigglebox

I just don't even know...I see it, then I see nothing...and just go back and forth. Took a $tree test with the same scenario happening. I'll post that too, phone won't let me post more than 1 photo at a time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

The $tree
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I think I see something on the first one. But I HATE the dollar tree test. I took one for fun after I got my very positive on the other and on a digital the same day and it came back with such a faint line it made me question it for a minute.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks mrs. I don't see it on my ipad at all when i look at the photos i just submitted :/ more obvious on my phone...

I'll be looking at it again tonight i'm sure haha


----------



## pacificlove

I see it! It's there!!! Wohoo, can't wait to see your progression!!


----------



## claireybell

And giving yourself eye pain aswell haha! I can see something ever so faintly on the first pic same as Pacific can ;-)

Are the dollar tree ones like cheapie tests at 20miu?

Ooh J get you, enjoy your secret suprise date hehe il check in early hrs if i wake up & grab some details lol! Hope you remember take some pickle juice along :rofl: 

Riley would do EXACTLY the same with hats even when he was weeks old, moving his head left & right until it lifted off his head! Funny lil things arent they?! Hes only just started wanting to wear hats now, if course it has to have Spiderman or Cpt America stars/stripes on it Lol fussy f**ker ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Claire, looks like your temps are staying nice and high ;) maybe a good sign for you?


----------



## claireybell

I reckon i ov'd like J said on cd16 or poss 17 yesterday but my temos arebt that high i dont think.. :-/ when i fell pg with my son, i ovulated & temps went up from 36.2-3 degrees right up in the 37.3 degree range.. Maybe it'll start rising tomorrow? Hmmm..


----------



## claireybell

Or ive got s s***ty cheap mouth thermometre Lol


----------



## pacificlove

FX for you Claire!! Hopefully this will be our month!!


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee i'm so excited for you guys! Cb, i don't know too much about charting but it's looking good!


----------



## pacificlove

OMG!! Total OMG moment here, we just the yes for our new home financing!!!!!! EEEEK!!! A few conditions we'll have to meet but we'll get it!!


----------



## gigglebox

claireybell said:


> Right, i cleared out all my old attachments on here which was full so im gonna try & upload a random pic if it'll let me lol..
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903409&stc=1&d=1444853888

Hey you never did tell me what this is....what is it?


----------



## gigglebox

Omg CONGRATULATIONS PL!!! Great news! Do you get to expand the farm?!

Btw, i shared the term "fart eggs" with hubs and he lol'ed, too


----------



## pacificlove

She never did tell, but I think she's also gone to bed now...Guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Guys!!! So remember how this is my first baby and first pregnancy... I just watched child birth and promptly told hubs he needs to deliver the baby because I can't do that! Guess I should have listened to my girlfriend who said never look up what pregnancy does to your body. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Don't even worry about it. By the time you get that far in your pregnancy, you aren't going to give one crap about how that baby exits, you're just going to want it OUT.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol gigs! I'm sure but I was still like "OMG that can't happen. That'll hurt so bad!"


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow Pacific thats fab new missus! Yay!! 

Mrs G lol well dont watch One Born every minute then hahaa! Youtube it, uk maternity hospitals - including the Hosp i had Riley in, its lovely but when pg it terrified me haha! But as Gigs said, at the end you want out & dont care how ;)

Gigs my uploaded pic i think was either a pic of my opk's positive or of Riley as a baby haha nothing of massive interest..

Oh i got my big temp shift hehee 36.5 bany yeah! Was starting to think i never ovulated lol


----------



## claireybell

I bet J is still testing that pickle out :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah, i was afraid to watch that show! 

It's 4:53 am and i'm nervous as hell to go test. Stomach's a wreck and i've slept like crap. It's been just over 4 hours since my last pee so i'm holding out a few more minutes here....

J, hoping your lack up updates is a good sign!


----------



## gigglebox

I think I got a proper squinter this morning!!!!!!!!

Holy shick!

Ok, i'm cautiously excited after having my chem preg...

Not sure if i should tell hubs this morning or not, it's there but it's still soooooo faint. :shrug:

Ok it still won't let me load more than one at a time per post (*shakes fist* and yells into the sky APPPPLLLLLLEEEE!!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## gigglebox

Tweaked version
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

And one more 'cause holy cannoli!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## claireybell

Omg!! Giggles!!! You are so pregnant )))))) i can clearly see it on that last frer!! Yay so excited for you, so are you 10dpo now? 

I think Mrs G should watch One Born heheee


----------



## claireybell

I bet if you pee later in morninv that line will be abit darker, rileys was a squinter & 2/3rd pee was lots darker ;)


----------



## pacificlove

I wish BnB wouldn't log one out so quickly sometimes.. it took me 15 minutes for a reply and just when I hit post "Sorry, you are not logged in!" Ugh

On the other hand: squeeeeel!!! We are moving back home!! Closer to my family and MIL. We'd have all the support needed should we wish for it when expecting. Gigs: right now, I am way over my limit for what the municipal district allows me to keep here (farm animals). Although the new property isn't much bigger, it doesn't really set a limit. 
We will be back to living live on the pacific coast!! (Total 16 year old girl moment here!!):happydance:

I keep thinking through all kinds of moving scenarios .

But you know what's really exciting about the new location: even though it's on a small island (pop: 3500), there is a midwife! She has the rights to move to the front of the ferry line (like an ambulance would) should there be an emergency. I haven't contacted her yet, but will once we find out... Compare that to there where the closest midwife is 3 hours away and have long waiting lists.

As for my body: it has given me a few twinges "down there" a couple of times now. FX

Gigs!! OMG "We told you so!!!" Hopefully this is your sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay gig!!

I will not be watching it CB lol I made hubs watch baby deliveries last night but idk what he thought because I fell asleep... I always fall asleep now. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Haha tbh Mrs G, i managed 1 episode when i was pg & got myself in a bit of a state :rofl: i ended up having a planned section anywsy as riley was breech ;) shouldve known then he was trouble hehee


----------



## claireybell

Gigs have you peed on another frer yet??? ;-)


----------



## claireybell

Really dying to poas.. Could always do an opk to satisfy my urges :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol CB how many dpo are you?


----------



## pacificlove

6 more days until pee day Claire, we can do it!

Gigs, pee more! 

JLM must be busy with her new pickle


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific you'll poas in 6 days too? What dpo will you ladies be?


----------



## pacificlove

I'll be 10DPO next Friday.. Thankfully I don't have time to wait for a pee stick in the mornings on work days. Next thursday (9DPO) will be a tough morning as I would have time, but I just really don't want to test that early.. LOL I say that now. 

Mrs: how is your pregnancy treating you so far?


----------



## claireybell

Im only 3 dpo Haha! Im terrible, i have some cheapie strips but im gonna buy a frer pack for next week, maybe on Thursday, 8 dpo, feeling good vibes even though we only bd once..


----------



## claireybell

Knowing me, il pee on all 6 of my cheapies by Weds lol


----------



## pacificlove

LOL, *must not POAS until Friday* at this point I am really undecided on counting myself in or out. 
Any symptoms yet?


----------



## claireybell

How long before ov did you bd? I only did it once & although imfeeling positive im sure im not this cycle but maybe il be suprised :)

Ive had an odd couple of twinges on my legt side today but i think thats the tube moving the egg along maybe? Hows about you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol only 3dpo and you already want to? That's terrible. 

My pregnancy is fine. Boobs are sore but they're not bad and I'm honestly just used to it. I have food ADD. (Anything I smell or see I need to eat! Lol) but other than that nothing to report. It makes me nervous since I've read a lot that morning sickness usually means healthy pregnancy.


----------



## claireybell

I know its bad isnt it ha ha! 

No not at all, everyone has a diff pg & some dont get any sickness, i didnt get actual sickness, 4-5wks off a weird hungry empty strange nausea odd feeling & couldnt eat strong flavours lol.. And Sausages tasted peppery? Wtf! But not actual feeling sick, healthy pg & after those few wks i felt great & loved my big boobs :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol my boobs increased a tiny bit but I can't wait until they Get bigger! I love big boobs. lol


----------



## pacificlove

My bbs are small, they could use a bit more. LOL

As for sickness, I am hoping genetics play a role here. Mom never had morning sickness with my (older) brother but through up once with her second pregnancy. She was surprised to hear that some women do this every day so she figure "this pregnancy is a girl", turns out she was right, that one was me! She was so panicked about her once that she called her doctor.

I have felt a few twinges from what feels like the cervix up...Maybe this is a sign of the cervix literally closing shut for the next few months. I am reading way too much into this, LOL.
We bd'd 3 days and 1 day before o and the day after o. By O' day, I mean the day where I suspect o..


----------



## claireybell

Lol! I remember getting out the shower & being like 'omg there huge' ha ha!!!

Its very quiet on here this eve? Gigs must be getting darker tests, J is indulging wuth her pickle.. Lol! I wonder if new boy took her away somewhere nice


----------



## claireybell

You are DEF in with a good chance Pacific.. Girl i reckon, girly sperm live longer :) & they all be up there waiting to pounce on egg on release


----------



## pacificlove

We almost need to recruit some more chatters it's so quiet... 

Even with your once, there is still a chance!


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's wayyy to quiet! Pacific I think you have a great chance!! Can't wait to see your guys test. 

Any good pregnancy movies? I'm going to post a new post asking but I really want to wax some right now. Lol home alone and feeling all emotional.


----------



## pacificlove

I love "what to expect when you are expecting"


----------



## Breeaa

Yay gigs! I see it! You need to test some more. I'm living through your pics at the moment. 

Cd6, can not wait to O!!! Going crazy. Only 22 days until I am going to test. Woot woot! Feeling good about this cycle and I'm keeping up with temping. 

Craziest thing happened on Thursday. We had a massive storm and my mother in law was supposed to pick up DD from the bus stop. I called her to tell her to be careful because the lightning was insane and it was pouring. When I called she was in her car, in her driveway just getting back from grocery shopping when two lightning bolts struck the palm trees in her front yard. She was just about to step out and she was about 15 feet from it. They immediately engulfed in flames and I could see them from my house which is about 2.5 miles away. She was panicking, I was panicking and worried about who would pick up DD. Called a friend to come and pick her up but she couldn't make it across the highway with the flooding so her husband came but by the time he got here the bus had already dropped her off. Thankfully MIL made it to the bus stop! The fire was put out before reaching the house or weakening the tree structure. I don't think I've ever panicked that much, I just kept thinking about my 6 yr old being stuck at the park in this massive storm and DH had our car at work. Ugh worst day but everybody was safe. I attached a pic that a passerby took.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> I love "what to expect when you are expecting"

I loved that movie too!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- that's so crazy so glad DD and everyone else is okay.


----------



## pacificlove

That's quite the fire for a palm tree Brea! Glad to hear everyone is save!!!


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> That's quite the fire for a palm tree Brea! Glad to hear everyone is save!!!

It's actually a group of 3 big palm trees very close together.


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later...thinking I'm out :( newer test with 4 hour hold and barely any drink about 6-8 hours after the last test. Not seeing anything now... :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, I think I still see it... maybe retest in the morning with FMU? How many DPO are you now?


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> It's wayyy to quiet! Pacific I think you have a great chance!! Can't wait to see your guys test.
> 
> Any good pregnancy movies? I'm going to post a new post asking but I really want to wax some right now. Lol home alone and feeling all emotional.

I love Juno :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig don't make me pull a J and threaten to come all the way out there! Lol it's wayyy early. And I fully believe in only testing with FMU especially this early. I say take tomorrow off and test Monday. I have a really good feeling we're going to see a lovely pink line!


----------



## claireybell

Mrs G do you have auto correct going on? You want to wax some? Lol! Im guessing its watch ha ha!! 

Jeeeeeze Breeea thats a huuuge fire! So glad noone was hurt.. :-/

Gigs is Proper response like First response? Still looks like theres a faint line going on..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha yes I'm on my phone and when I type more than a little bit I never Re-read it! You knew what I meant. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

2 more hours left at work...it's been a really slow day.


----------



## claireybell

Im in bed ha ha its 23:04 here, still earlyish but im feeling a lil zzzZ

Pacific what do you work as? Im a simple office girl in the Docks who plans trains for freight boxes that come in off the big Vessels ;)


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Haha yes I'm on my phone and when I type more than a little bit I never Re-read it! You knew what I meant. Lol

Yeah i knew but thought for a second 'why does she wanna wax right now?' Haha


----------



## pacificlove

I do AP/AR for a heavy duty shop. Then every other Saturday I do parts for said shop. Most days, I wear multiple hats so to speak...
Your work actually sounds really interesting, my dad is in the ship shipping stuff.


----------



## JLM73

Hi Ladies JUST got home been out over 24 hrs with the man and child- had a great surprise trip to the local Themem park Bush Gardens for Howl-o-scream! 
Such fun! Met his bro, sis in law, their kids, and a whole other group of friends that came too.
He said he wanted his bro to meet me first, next up id his father and best friends of 20+ yrs...Nothing better than meeting your bro's new girl thru bonding with screams, running, and riding CRAZY rollercoasters lol.
Was very nice, but no pickle tasting - we didn't go to bed till after 4 am ( left park at 1am, made brownies for his daughter at 2am LOL)
Poor 8 y/o daughter was in TEARS the first scare when a man with chainsaw jumped out at her- but by a couple more haunted houses she was screaming back at the monsters hehe.
Also no pickle rides due to both my Man and his daughter being pukey sick once home - they think it was from some chicken they shared :(
ALl better today!
*Clairey* Love the new pic Cutie!!
*MrsG* Just remember...by the time you deliver you have tons of hormones that have prepped your bod to stretch and bend ways you never imagined...worst case...I highly recommend epidurals hehe.
*Dobs* Hope you are doing well- I am still catching up!
*Gig* Catching up on your test pics...


----------



## pacificlove

Good night Claire, thanks for keeping me entertained ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

J glad you had fun and get along with his family. Sounds like you two are moving right along to be Ttc TOGETHER!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:growlmad: m{CyberShakesYou!!}
Now climb down off the ledge woman!!
You know darn well Dobs had a "I have a line... oh it isn't there now" moment as well!

I agree with MrsG FMU for early testing mainly because when you sleep things are processed slower, as the metab is slowed, urine even if not as yellow, has a hugher concentration of chems in it.
No worries on not seeing the line as well later...tho I STILL see it lol:smug:
Now sit down, breathe...and relax...POAS again in the a.m.!
:hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Happy to hear you and his fam are getting along! Pretty soon you two will be timing his pickle juice!! Wohoo!!!!

Did you drop the hint as in "you still want more kids"?


----------



## JLM73

Pacific Huge Congrats btw!
But nope, no hint yet lol. Will def find an opportune moment, but hell going this last yr with opk, ferning, bbt and cm monitoring for 12 months, and perfectly timed insems - so to speak...Not thinking it will be a quick thing anyhow...He loves kids and is the guy at all the get togethers with the kids climbing all over him ...so I'm sure it won't be a big deal...I'll let him get a wee more addicted to me first :rofl:

Giggle Giggle Giggle...Dost tho TRY my squinter pointer skillz??? lol
I am not by anymeans touching up your photos btw- just adding pointers and converting to neg where I see things...
I missed ALL your pics ystrdy, but I caught up and here's what I see :hug:
and :dust:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Gigs your test later that day where you didn't see the line as well:
:flower:




I think you will start seeing stronger lines in the next am or 2:dust:


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks, I'll be happy when the move is over, we'll be where we have been wanting to be for years (location wise)!! Counting down 4 1/2 months.

Work day is almost over, I might check in once or twice tonight ;)


----------



## JLM73

That's awesome Pacific Location IS everything!:thumbup:
Where's my Dobby??:(
Claire sorry you are still feeling badly :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Dobby is lurking but doing a bad job of it. Having a hard time keeping up. Sorry. From what I've read it sounds like things are going well for everyone and we might be seeing a solid line tomorrow out of Gigs. Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## JLM73

:friends: Ahhh THERE's my DObby!
Have missed you :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

To quote the cute chick in what to expect, "I miss me, too." Enough debby downer. Just wanted to surface and say I am alive and love you all


----------



## mrs.green2015

Miss you Dobby! Sending you lots of love and support.


----------



## gigglebox

So much to comment on! Damn birthday events getting in the way of my b&b'ing :haha:


mrs.green2015 said:


> Lol only 3dpo and you already want to? That's terrible.
> 
> My pregnancy is fine. Boobs are sore but they're not bad and I'm honestly just used to it. I have food ADD. (Anything I smell or see I need to eat! Lol) but other than that nothing to report. It makes me nervous since I've read a lot that morning sickness usually means healthy pregnancy.

I remember i had that when i was pregnant with des. I was SUPER susceptible to advertised foods, or if i smelled something i wanted to eat it. I say good sign!



mrs.green2015 said:


> Lol my boobs increased a tiny bit but I can't wait until they Get bigger! I love big boobs. lol

Yessss, me too. I have a medium sized frame and small boobs :(



Breeaa said:


> Yay gigs! I see it! You need to test some more. I'm living through your pics at the moment.
> 
> Cd6, can not wait to O!!! Going crazy. Only 22 days until I am going to test. Woot woot! Feeling good about this cycle and I'm keeping up with temping.
> 
> Craziest thing happened on Thursday. We had a massive storm and my mother in law was supposed to pick up DD from the bus stop. I called her to tell her to be careful because the lightning was insane and it was pouring. When I called she was in her car, in her driveway just getting back from grocery shopping when two lightning bolts struck the palm trees in her front yard. She was just about to step out and she was about 15 feet from it. They immediately engulfed in flames and I could see them from my house which is about 2.5 miles away. She was panicking, I was panicking and worried about who would pick up DD. Called a friend to come and pick her up but she couldn't make it across the highway with the flooding so her husband came but by the time he got here the bus had already dropped her off. Thankfully MIL made it to the bus stop! The fire was put out before reaching the house or weakening the tree structure. I don't think I've ever panicked that much, I just kept thinking about my 6 yr old being stuck at the park in this massive storm and DH had our car at work. Ugh worst day but everybody was safe. I attached a pic that a passerby took.

Thanks bre! And omg, how scary! I'm so happy everything turned out ok but that stress couldn't have been good for the baby ;)



pacificlove said:


> Giggle, I think I still see it... maybe retest in the morning with FMU? How many DPO are you now?

10dpo. 


mrs.green2015 said:


> Gig don't make me pull a J and threaten to come all the way out there! Lol it's wayyy early. And I fully believe in only testing with FMU especially this early. I say take tomorrow off and test Monday. I have a really good feeling we're going to see a lovely pink line!

I have one last precious FRER that I'll probably use in the morning. Today has been confusing....hoping the morning test at the very least gives me a stronger squinter! After that frer i have 2 ept's and 4 first signals left. Sommich for my 15 tests :blush:



claireybell said:


> Mrs G do you have auto correct going on? You want to wax some? Lol! Im guessing its watch ha ha!!
> 
> Jeeeeeze Breeea thats a huuuge fire! So glad noone was hurt.. :-/
> 
> Gigs is Proper response like First response? Still looks like theres a faint line going on..

Hahahhahahahah no i meant to say i was going to write a proper response after catching up! 



JLM73 said:


> Hi Ladies JUST got home been out over 24 hrs with the man and child- had a great surprise trip to the local Themem park Bush Gardens for Howl-o-scream!
> Such fun! Met his bro, sis in law, their kids, and a whole other group of friends that came too.
> He said he wanted his bro to meet me first, next up id his father and best friends of 20+ yrs...Nothing better than meeting your bro's new girl thru bonding with screams, running, and riding CRAZY rollercoasters lol.
> Was very nice, but no pickle tasting - we didn't go to bed till after 4 am ( left park at 1am, made brownies for his daughter at 2am LOL)
> Poor 8 y/o daughter was in TEARS the first scare when a man with chainsaw jumped out at her- but by a couple more haunted houses she was screaming back at the monsters hehe.
> Also no pickle rides due to both my Man and his daughter being pukey sick once home - they think it was from some chicken they shared :(
> ALl better today!
> *Clairey* Love the new pic Cutie!!
> *MrsG* Just remember...by the time you deliver you have tons of hormones that have prepped your bod to stretch and bend ways you never imagined...worst case...I highly recommend epidurals hehe.
> *Dobs* Hope you are doing well- I am still catching up!
> *Gig* Catching up on your test pics...

Sounds like an AMAZING time! So glad everything is going well. Was the ticket brought up?



DobbyForever said:


> To quote the cute chick in what to expect, "I miss me, too." Enough debby downer. Just wanted to surface and say I am alive and love you all

:hugs: so glad you came to let us know, thank you! We miss you around here and hope you join us again soon.


----------



## JLM73

My man's ticket- I text him a reminder the same day to remind about his tax filing...after we talked, he said he is requesting a trial date since they doubled the ticket fee for not being paid by due date($100 fee):shock:
SO he will settle it at court


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Good night Claire, thanks for keeping me entertained ;)

Lol! I passed out like minutes later! Is you Dad really? Wonder if we took anything in at Southampton docks from him :)


----------



## gigglebox

Morning ladies

Just took the last frer. No dice. The line is the same as it's been, so i think i was just able to see the lines on this batch :( 

I'm not testing again unless i miss my period, which is due tuesday or wednesday. I'm out of frer's anyway. I know i'm not officially out yet, but being as i'm 11dpo and a frer is basically negative....i'm just going to accept it. 

At least i can drink at the wedding next weekend :/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry gig. I've never used a frer but I head that's pretty common?


----------



## JLM73

Still FX and sending you :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. Mrs, I think it's common on the new ones, but I'd never seen it on the old ones. 

J, I'm absorbing as much of the baby dust as I can!

I feel so lame but I'm having a really hard time accepting this. I know I've only been ready for four or fives months, but I just thought we'd catch the first time actively trying since we seem to usually have an easy time of it.

I'm feeling selfish and stupid and sad.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*Ahh don't beat yourself up! Be NICE to my Giggle!:awww:
You are not out yet, and you def have a right to feel down- you feel what you feel- no one can judge you for that!
Not selfish at all :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

I know...and I know I had that cp and that's a factor...but dobs just had that loss, and a dear friend of mine is undergoing her first iui this month...and I'm boo-hooing because we didn't catch the first month of actively trying.

And the saddest thing is I'm totally out looking for cheap frer's right now :dohh:


----------



## claireybell

ah giggles dont feel badly hun.. You are still in & ttc is stressful anyway :hugs: :flower:

I still not seen the new frers, Amazon have the old ones xx


----------



## gigglebox

Evidently the photos on Amazon are the old ones but they send the new style.

Btw, love your new picture:)

Oh I found 5 day sooner Kroger brand cheapies...but they're blue...


----------



## JLM73

BUY and :test: LOL
Totally encouraging you alllllll to :test: even if the :witch: is there :test: LOL
:rofl: I have to live thru u all- this is the FIRST non ttc month for me in a yeaaarrrr!!!
so....yea...do it for meeeee:brat: LOL


----------



## gigglebox

I like your encouragement! I am extremely doubtful but doing it anyway haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol should I test too J? K
Haha

And gig you have every right to feel down. It totally sucks no matter if it's your 1st month or 20th.


----------



## JLM73

Yesss Mrs G:shock:
What if you are Pregnant-ERRR???:rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha J. I think that would only apply if it's multiples.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is everyone?!?


----------



## claireybell

Haha buy some & test!! Uhh are they on Amazon? How misleading showing old & sending new pffft!!

Aww thanks, i was feeling broody & found this pic on my phone lol he was like 2-3wks old ooooober midget 

Im 5 dpo dying to pee ha ha no frers just cheapies that are crappy 20miu uhhhh


----------



## claireybell

Im remember peeing when i was pg & my sister was trying, i was like 'oh look Lisa, im pregnant?' :rofl: still satisfying seeing the dbl line ha


----------



## gigglebox

Haha, it never gets old! I think i took one at like 27dpo lol...i would have kept buying tests but hubby put his foot down. :haha:

I haven't tested this morning yet. Hubs is getting ready for work, i'll test after he leaves, though i already know the result :(

Anyone have experience with wondfo's? I think i'm going to get a bunch for this next cycle.

Also, had to share...i told hubs i was pretty darn sure i'm not pregnant. He says, "well.....i'm just going to have to have a talk with my penis." Hahahahha love him so much lol


----------



## gigglebox

It's official, I'm definitely not pregnant. Cd1 should be tomorrow. I ovulated really late in the day though so I may not have cd1 until Wednesday...hope it's tomorrow!

Oh well. Here's to drunken wedding fun! And more baby making sex :thumbup:

Cb and pl, it's all up to you guys now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pacificlove

Trying, LOL

Actually my abdomen has been feeling like I've been doing crunches. The chocolate coating surrounding that area will tell you that I haven't worked out at all...

Gigs, sorry hun. Hope you get your sticky bean next month :hugs:

CB: couple more days until pee day!

Dobs: hope you are doing all right. Was lovely "seeing" you pop in.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sounds like that may be a good sign pacific!

Sorry gig. At least you're being pretty positive.


----------



## JLM73

Gigs I hate to be the eternal optimist pain in the ass lol
And I know blue dyes are usually 20-25miu and crappy for faints, but does the same shadow show in person as in the pic??:shrug:
How soon after test was this? I know ppl hate blue dyes for evaps, but if it's still soggy wet I would expect a dye RUN not an EVAP
:dust:


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Trying, LOL
> 
> Actually my abdomen has been feeling like I've been doing crunches. The chocolate coating surrounding that area will tell you that I haven't worked out at all...
> 
> Gigs, sorry hun. Hope you get your sticky bean next month :hugs:
> 
> CB: couple more days until pee day!
> 
> Dobs: hope you are doing all right. Was lovely "seeing" you pop in.

OK dont judge me.. i peed on a cheapies one this AM HAHAA!!! Knowing of course it would be negative Lol.oooohhhhh hurry up thursday!! come on HCG!!!


----------



## JLM73

:dance: YAY Claire!! Fuel the insanity:dance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG were all crazy aren't we? I have a few left over so I did this morning too! I just love seeing those lines. Haha were all insane and I love it


----------



## JLM73

Well personally I love it:wacko:
I hate sitting the cycle out...and who knows how many more.
My SO is planning to restart his own mechanic shop at the start of the year, so hopefully that will be a good time to bring up ttc (after all the holiday expenses and stress lol).
He made tons more $$ working for himself, than in biz with the ppl he works with now.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pacificlove

You guys made me laugh out loud at work! I guess my work shift is saving me money since I can't go and get more pee sticks!

Claire, you are planning on your first official pee stick quite early! I am determined to go to 10DPO, not 9... 

At the same time, I wonder what that sore abdomen is about... any idea?


----------



## pacificlove

It's funny how my ticker says : top sympton for today is "vivid dreams" I did have some last night, but I usually do so am making nothing of that...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- I don't even know if vivid dreams is right for me. Ive had off the wall dreams. 
I'll give you all a little example. It's gross so bare with me but I figure if I see your guys cm you can hear about my dream. Haha

In real life a couple months ago my cat had worms. It's a pretty common thing for outdoor cats you give them a pill they go away no Biggy you normally don't even notice them. 
In my dream my cat had them but so did I and so did my best friend!! But they were crawling on us! Like in between my toes. It was so gross and in my dream I called SO and he was just like "go to the vet" haha


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Mrs, I laughed.. now quite that mouse diet of yours! ROFL


----------



## gigglebox

JLM73 said:


> Gigs I hate to be the eternal optimist pain in the ass lol
> And I know blue dyes are usually 20-25miu and crappy for faints, but does the same shadow show in person as in the pic??:shrug:
> How soon after test was this? I know ppl hate blue dyes for evaps, but if it's still soggy wet I would expect a dye RUN not an EVAP
> :dust:
> View attachment 904471
> 
> View attachment 904473

Actually, yes, it's very faintly visible irl, and was darker 2 hours later, but it's a blue dye so i don't trust it! That picture was taken with 10 minutes


----------



## gigglebox

J, hope he's on board! Especially since this is really going to piss you off if he says no and you invested all that time :/

Mrs, that's gross but your husbands response is hilarious!

And cb, i can't even judge. I have used 10 tests in 5 days so...


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, so there is still a glimmer of hope for this month ;)


----------



## JLM73

Oooh :happydance: Gigs that's exciting!!
I think blue dyes usually show nothing, then a faint evap right?
If darker later FX it means it's the real deal!
:dust:


----------



## pacificlove

JLM, I can't wait for you to get the man pickle working for TTC!! 

Starting to wish there were more tests in my house..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- can't wait to see your test tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Eh, not gonna test tomorrow. I give up. Been seeing those faint lines on every test, think i'm just seeing the antibody strip. 

Blue dyes are known for faint lines within the time limit. Just found another thread on here with two people having the same test and line and they were both negative.

My boobs started hurting yesterday, too. They usually hurt the week leading up to af...so it came late, starting only 2 days early, but i know this pain well. So i'm like 99% sure it's not our month.


----------



## JLM73

I know RIGGGHT Pacific??
Trust me my TTC brain has been like, well I'll consider us NTNP since he definitely saw my dating profile back then and it said #1 I WANT ANOTHER CHILD- if you don't Keep moving ! LOL I promise it did.
He read it, and he certainly has not asked about BC or tried to use any- so I could plead ignorance LOL. Kinda Like Vanya ( where the heck is she anyway???)
If a guy KNOWS you want to get pregnant, and doesn't address it NOR use protection...I'm saying we are all adults with the ability to choose lol.
Bigger issue is that He doesn't finish inside :roll:
So highly unlikely anything will "come" of it :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Let good old alcohol play a factor... it clouds judgement (as in when to pull out). 

Better to have him on your side though!

Pre-cum can be potent too. just throwing that out there.


----------



## JLM73

He hasn't drank ANYthing as long as I've known him lol
And actually I will see I rode the O train severallll times last go round, while he lasted like TWO HOURS before finishing wth?? lol
Definitely need some loss of control strategy :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

You know, hubs and i have used pull out successfully for 4 years, with the exception of the incident that started this thread :haha: i definitely believe its effective if used correctly....but i also know people who swear it failed with perfect use...so....dunno.

But J, i hope his juice finds its way into your jar :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

It just clicked why I am not obsessing over pee sticks... because i am obsessing over our new home!
When we saw the home, we never took any pictures of our own so I keep looking at the listing online. 4 1/2 months until we see it again. 

One of my favorite parts is that I can already call it a home. This place here just never felt like a home, it felt like house. You know what I mean. 

Anyway, 2 things to obsess about for a week, financing should be finalized by Friday which is also pee day! Hopefully 2 good news ;)


----------



## JLM73

Well this will certainly be an odd cycle- I've been tracking and charting EVERYthing...now I only plan to do ONE opk on cd13 since that is my usual O day. I'll either see the start, mid or end of surge, but for charting purposes, just want to make sure I am still Oing regularly until actively ttc again...
And certainly no reason to buy any hpts unless the planets align and he does something unexpected...boring...:coffee:


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats Pl, owning a home is an amazing feeling!

J, will you be trying to sneak in some risky sex during your fertile window?


----------



## gigglebox

Dang it J, you've got me thinking about that stupid test now. Might have to get more opinions


----------



## claireybell

J your last post your man went for 2 hrs before 'letting go' my god! Im lucky if i get 15 mins Lol!! So glad its all going great though, he may want to pickle you & make baby pickles hehee ;)

Gigs are you blue testing tomorrow??  really hoping period stays away for you & lil bean is awaiting to show you dbl test lines hehe

Pacific, yeah i know ha ha il be 8dpo on Thursday, but im sure il do all my cheapies by weds but they not sensitive, they'll all be negative lol! I got my faintest of barely there positive at 7/8dpo with Riley, more 8dpo i reckon, il be buying a frer on Weds afternoon :) 

Mrs G yes pg & ttc makes you hideously crazy ha ha! Have you watched One Born yet.. :haha:


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Congrats Pl, owning a home is an amazing feeling!
> 
> J, will you be trying to sneak in some risky sex during your fertile window?

Yes i second this! Lol


----------



## claireybell

I was having ovulation pain earlier but obvs not as ive ovulated days ago & then mild crampy aches this afternoon.. Its all gone now, hoping its a good sign eeeee!


----------



## pacificlove

All agree? motion carried! Pickle juice needs to get into the jar to make baby pickles. 

Claire, you are making me want to POAS on thursday. LOL You weren't supposed to do that!! Bad CB!!! LOL

I am still feeling off in the entire abdomen area...


----------



## JLM73

:winkwink: O day for me should be next Friday...I always see him and/or stay over Thurs-Sat so :thumbup:
But as I said, unless the planets align, and he blesses me with quickness...he has too much control!!
Claire - nuthin wrong with shorter sex-capades...they are actually more common than long ones. I would rather actually have a couple quickies hot heavy and passionate over cpl days than loooooonnnggg drawn out "are you there yet...are you there yet??" sex lol.
Never had a guy like him- that's for sure.
So yeeeesssss Gurllll...I will be hoping the pickle juice ends up in MY jar lol.
Even IF I miraculously got a BFP, I wouldn't say a word until I knew everything was gtg with testing, sticky bean etc. We arwe both family oriented and love kiddos, and his dating profile did say wants kids:shrug:
Not getting my hopes up tho- been 12 months of bfn or faint lines that disappear ( last 3 months) and if I bring it up and he gets all excited about ttc- I don't need the added stress of "did you test...did it work.. bla bla" everyday pffft


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to add his DD ( 8) told me the other day- she wishes I lived with them and would move in LOL. He wasn't in the room...I just smiled awkwardly and changed the subject...But he already told me she asks everyday if I am coming over 
Glad she likes me so much- kids are always a huge hurdle combining fams


----------



## pacificlove

So how are your kiddos warming up to him?

Hot and quick is right on, a few long sessions, sure. DH loves them, foreplay and everything. I think foreplay is overrated although GOOD. I contradict myself...


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> All agree? motion carried! Pickle juice needs to get into the jar to make baby pickles.
> 
> Claire, you are making me want to POAS on thursday. LOL You weren't supposed to do that!! Bad CB!!! LOL
> 
> I am still feeling off in the entire abdomen area...

Is it lower abdomen or all over? .. Could be extra hormone surges :) hope so, Hope you not feeling sicky with it though hun.. :-/ 

I dont mean to sway you.. Hehee


----------



## claireybell

Aww J thats so sweet of her & she would adore a baby sibling hehe! 

Hahaa the last time i had 'are you there yet' sex was an ex who i kinda wasnt into near the end i remember being like, god hurry up & get off me.. Think i even remember wondering what to buy food shopping at one point??! :rofl: hahaa!!


----------



## JLM73

I'm trying to focus on making hats to sell since I have no TTC things to obsess over lol.
Here is my little Boy modeling the hat I just made for him, and holding a couple baby hats I made.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Two hours is wayyy too long J lol 
What's with all these men pulling out? I once told SO to pull out before Ttc days and he said he'd rather not have sex if he had to! Do I thought all men hated it. Lol


----------



## JLM73

LOL Claire...been there done that too with an ex...I just lay there waiting for him to get off me hehe. I remember thinking this must be what it's like to be a prostitute LOL
Yup he came over with his daughter for son's bday cake last week, and met my older and younger son, and my mother ( She can be super nosey and or RUDE and he was SO nice to her bioth times he's been here).
His daughter and my son have hung out twice now, and cuddle up on the couch playing app games together each time- very cute!


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's so cute J. They get along so well! Sometimes kids don't because they rhink you're taking their dad away.


----------



## JLM73

AGreed MrsG...I find pulling out annoying. I get they sometimes want to "see it on us" but seriously?? I always feel a bit ugh! and let down...kinda like WTH are you doing if it's feeling THAT good.
Send the children away Adult TMI lol- but I have def felt some past SO's when they finish inside...like you can actually feel the :spermy: being "pumped" out
I kinda am in love with that hehe.
Oh, and if you are kissing a guy WHILE they finish, their mouth TOTALLY goes cold temp wise:smug:....love that as well. I'm all like Yeaaa baby...WHo's yo mama?!?!
LOL


----------



## mrs.green2015

LOVE kissing while they finish. Hubs does that pretty often. It makes me feel all romantic and stuff. lol I don't really care about the feeling but I know he does. He literally will not Have sex if he has to pull out or wear a condom. So basically its all up to me on the bc part.


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> LOL Claire...been there done that too with an ex...I just lay there waiting for him to get off me hehe. I remember thinking this must be what it's like to be a prostitute LOL
> Yup he came over with his daughter for son's bday cake last week, and met my older and younger son, and my mother ( She can be super nosey and or RUDE and he was SO nice to her bioth times he's been here).
> His daughter and my son have hung out twice now, and cuddle up on the couch playing app games together each time- very cute!

HAHAAA i bet they lay there thinking.. Ooh i can getvthose new jimmy choos i saw Lol!!!


----------



## claireybell

Your son is gorgeous J ;) lil smiler


----------



## pacificlove

DH rarely pulls out. Only if he's getting too close and I am not yet. I love it when he comes inside of me. just mmmh

JLM, that's cute, good thing the kids get along.

CB: some twinges down there, some near the top. Actually I had a real sharp pull near the cervix earlier when I went to sit down. That one almost worried me.


----------



## JLM73

LOL Claire...I'd be tallying up my shopping list with and occasional :coffee: Ooh baby...
I wonder if there is a sale next week...Oh yea baby....I should stop in an check...Oh yea...LMAO:rofl:

Pacific YAY for your hubby being considerate and waiting for you to cross the "finishline" together Awwww:cloud9:

MrsG Very nice on the full BC control hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Cb I don't think I'll test tomorrow, but if I do it'll be a wal mart cheapie. Somehow testing is still kind of entertaining even though I know it'll be negative! 

Such dirty talk I missed out on! The grand finish is also my favorite part...and how they kind of lose functioning of their body while it's happening :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Geez, it just gets better when we finish together so usually aren't far off. :blush:

Your kit sports the new hats really well! So cute!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb...what on earth is a jimmy choo?!


----------



## JLM73

Gigs they are VERY expensive heels ( shoes)


----------



## gigglebox

Lol i thought it was candy hHahhahaha


----------



## JLM73

That would be a great name for some candy hehe
...Or a mafia member :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ok i automatically said "jimmy choos" in my head with a thick brooklyn accent and pictured joe peshi


----------



## JLM73

LOL
Exactly!!
Where IS everyone??
Getting quiet here lately...we used to have 5+ pages a day!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm here! And I'm so tired! And so hungry!


----------



## gigglebox

I check back frequently but do notice the slower pace of the thread. It's 1:16, just woke up to change the kiddos diaper. Exciting! 

Had to put my foot down today to a friend and i feel right, but crappy about it all. She wanted to share my hotel room for the wedding this weekend with 5 additional people! Wtf?! Originally it was 3 others, which was a stretch but i agreed...then she added two more without telling me, and is now bent out of shape that i said i was uncomfortable with that :/ not to mention two of these people are men and hubs is uncomfortable with it...plus i'm going to be on my period....just....no.

I am now looking forward to hopefully having my own room for three nights :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Lol i thought it was candy hHahhahaha

Hahahaaaa


----------



## claireybell

I passed out really early, i was like one of those nodding-dog toys sat on my sofa Lol! 

Did Des wet bed Gigs or just full Nappy (diaper) .. I get up to full wet beds with riley randomly but hes dry all other times now :) he loves peeing in the toilet like daddy ha ha

I hate that theres 5-6/7 hrs time diff .. 6:45am now uhhh up making preschool lunch


----------



## JLM73

Just after 2am here and I'm a nodding dog toy as well lol
Gnight! and Gmornin! :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Sleep well J :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Morning! It's 6am here and I'm finally getting out of bed (only 45 minutes late lol)


----------



## gigglebox

Cb,mhe just had a wet diaper but he wets the bed pretty much every night. 

He's almost entirely potty trained at home, except the pooping -.- I can't get him to use public toilets. I ALMOST did once but the stupid thing had an auto flusher and he doesn't like loud noises, and it scared the crap out of him! Haven't had any luck since. And frankly, i'm afraid to take him into public without a diaper :/ but i know i need to....we're very slow going with the training, obviously.


----------



## pacificlove

Morning ladies! 7:30am here and work just started. I'll be off the computer an hour early today for the monthly meeting. 

Gigs, any new pee sticks to admire? 

Claire, did you pee today?


----------



## claireybell

Took Riley a few goes before being dry in the day, he was in pull up's for a ehile before straight to pants & still has odd whoopsys lol, he was giving out signs, only been dry since august/sept so fairly newish :) 

Ha ha! Well, i did pee on a cheapie to control my urges Lol but neg obvs, wasted it really but there cheap strips so why not lol! How about you? Your a couple more dpo then me right?


----------



## pacificlove

I'd say I am 7/8 DPO right now.. c'mon friday!!


----------



## gigglebox

I did pee on one last cheapie walmart test, but it was the most blank of any of them so i'm officially out. Period should start today.

Hubs was sick around O and had a fever so maybe his little men weren't up to snuff. 

Hopefully next month is the month :/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry gig! Have lots of fun at the wedding though!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Giggle, FX you catch that egg next month! At least you get to enjoy a glass or two (or a bottle) of wine at the wedding ;)

I drank tomato juice last night, hold the Vodka, hold the Worcestershire, hold the rim.... hopefully all for good cause. :blush:


----------



## claireybell

:( sorry gigs.. Still, when cd1 arrives crack on until ovulation ;)

But af not arrived yet.. When & if she does, wine it up! X


----------



## pacificlove

Look what I just found, these are your chances of implantation by day.. driving myself nuts. LOL

3-5 days: 0.7%;
6th day: 1.4%;
7th day: 5.6%;
8th day: 18.06%;
9th day: 36.9%;
10th day: 27.8%;
11th day: 7%;
12th day: 2.8%.

I haven't really had much for symptoms yet. CM has changed to a sticky creamy texture, some white.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa pacific you are so swaying yourself into peeing.. U dont need me to do it for you:haha:

Maybe il await until Friday/Saturday until peeing ..! Hmm


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha pacific I always look up statistics like that. So funny. I had the same cm last month and also had cramping but that's it.


----------



## pacificlove

I don't quite remember this much white cm last month. and if the cramping/twinges from yesterday and the day before were implantation I'd be too early to test anyway.

If this month isn't ours, I'll buy cheapies online, LOL..


----------



## mrs.green2015

I would say that every month pacific. Lol I never did buy any probably because I never trust them.


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies...working on more hats...I am def not morning person, and am so happy NOT to have to be up at 5,6,7 lol.
I am having a half-ass cycle...not charting much. Have not checked cp or cm...no point really.
cd 10 and STILL having brown tinged cm ?! which is highly annoying- not sexy at all.
Gigs I'm still spraying the WitchAway for you :af: lol
Claire - glad you caved hehe, cheapies are great fun!
Mrs G - out of bed late huh hehe Lil bean dragging you down!


----------



## mrs.green2015

We can the bean our little slug because I showed hubs a pic of what she looks like and he said "eww that's like a slug" lol but the slug is defiantly making me more tired lately. 

Also J my doc said the progestrone would clean me out, like a chemical d&c so that may be why it's lasting so long and messing sex mogo. Lol


----------



## JLM73

Thx Mrs G...good thing the man doesn't have white sheets lol.
Not that anything happened this past weekend... after all the shaving/nair hassle sigh lol.
Oh well, hopefully can get with him Thurs/Fri for some non BD :sex::rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Have fun J! ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes have fun J! I'd thought I throw it out there... My doc specifically said it would clean it out and give it a great fresh start for a baby! Which is partly why we put me on it thinking it would take 2 cycles and it'd be like a renovated room for the baby. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

The spray didn't work, J. She's here, that bitch. I'm cool with being able to drink at the wedding, but not so thrilled about being on my period during it (especially since I'm in it)...oh well.

I can bitch and be sad, or i can be happy that i'm starting week 1 with a viable pregnancy ;) right now!

Looking into wondfo's now...

J, how is the kitty? Still bumpy and irritated?

Pl, everything sounds promising!

And cb! My fingers are crossed for you both!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Giggle box... stupid witch. She very often doesn't have good timing, at least for me. 

I was really hoping for some bding last night, we even started off in a "good" position to get started with, then I passed out. :blush: ooops. Can't wait to go home, ROFL


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! That sounds like a good sign to me!


----------



## pacificlove

if I keep my legs crossed now, that means a bean can't come out, right? Just kidding :D

CB has vanished..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol pacific do not uncross for any reason!


----------



## JLM73

Aww man!:growlmad:
Sorry Gig- was really hoping for you!
:cat: is ok, but will nair again tomoro...It says it prevents ingrown hair, but I still have a couple, just not as many as shaving. Think its unavoidable with course curly hair :(
Anyhow, I may be bold and try full strength, since the bikini nair wasn't as strong, and didn't remove everything. I know they say over time it causes the hair to grow back thinner/weaker, so hopefully that happens lol


----------



## pacificlove

I say BS, mine grows back the same every time! I still prefer crème over shaving tho, less itch even with those miracle oils you put on after.


----------



## JLM73

Def Pacific...I didn't itch until 4-5 days later as hair regrew, so I def prefer it to shaving. :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Who's due to test today?? or tomoro?
I don't recall where you all are


----------



## pacificlove

DH will be excited when he gets to clean me down there when I can't see any more. He already has been warned so tried his hands at it a few weeks ago. He wasn't bad at it either. Def no blades... rofl


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol ladies just try waxing. It's not even that bad! I love it. Barely ever get any ingrown hairs or irritation. You can still wax when you're huge and preggo!


----------



## pacificlove

I tried wax once when I was maybe 18/19 in the bikini area. Worst idea i ever had... maybe the young mind just did it wrong nor tried it since...


----------



## JLM73

no waxing for me...eyebrows and upper lip left very red n sore and that was professional
I def wont do it down there.
I personally have NO desire to look prepubescent lol I don't like the stripper/porn look either...I prefer very low cut on the stuff, and shave most the front ( just above the magic button) and the groin sides bare.
Not a fan of everything missing so waxing is pointless for such a small area.
I only did more to see if I could without irritation, and because the man requested it.
Irritation really has to do with your hair type- the harder to remove, the more irritation when growing back or plucking out.
Trust me...I am going back to my norm. It's just not attractive at all to me to see the darker skin areas, and the bumps here and there...just not sexy to me lol.
I'd rather keep the low cut. I have a small pair of men's beard clippers and 1/8" of hair he can see everything still, no hair in mouth, and no bumps best of all.
He will learn to love it or get cut off lol.


----------



## claireybell

Im here lady birds, im hours hours ahead, 20:30 :) just sat down after sorting the boy & having a shower.

Omg J after all that shaving vag issues lol he never put out? Ah mate, sucky! Def work your charm for this wknd hehee! & i hate the clean shaven haven down there aswell, i lightly trim over with razor & keep short, i remember when i was pg i kept it trimmed but didnt wanna look porno going down for a csection ha haa!! I didnt shave for 2months after that, SO said it was like doing 70's Porn :rofl: lol

So i went & bought an early sensitive test from my chemist today to pee either thursday or Friday.. It detects 5miu, anyone heard of Viola or are they just s**t?? Lol! Im currenly 6dpo & my chart temps are peaking high hehee excited! Had loadsa CM today aswell, dont recall having this past few months after oving, maybe im sympton spotting tooooo much


----------



## JLM73

Oooh Claire exciting!!
I've never seen miu lower than 10, so that is AMAZING!!!
I've been in a really irritated mood last couple days...don't like putting ttc on hold:growlmad:
I'll be 42 next month, and whilst (my Brit term hehe) that does not mean it's impossible, from 41-42 certainly has been no cake walk...
Grrrr....I def don't expect ttc to be easy as the past year has proven, but I think I have the added prob of the man NOT finishing quickly, and preferring it outside the vajay sigh...I am really not into hours of :sex: over and over to ttc...
Gonna have to have a Come to Jesus talk with the man...
Oh and to add to that his 20 yr old daughter who "never wants kids" is the one that is pregnant, and told him the other day the doc believes it is twins...WTF...:growlmad:
She literally is already planning to get her tubes tied immed after the birth...double WTF... She's due in April, so now I get to smile and ooh ahh over her sono pics for a few months...otherwise be labeled forever as "her dad's new butchy girlfriend" lol
I def don't mind others being preggo, just REALLY over ppl who absolutely DON'T want to be preggo, getting preggo easily...
enuff ranting...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Clair never heard of them but 5miu is amazing as J said!! 

J- I think that whole situation would irritate even the nose patient person. Idk how you would be able to not have a come to Jesus meeting soon.


----------



## JLM73

Yea....gonna have to figure it out very very soon...I may just see what happens this wknd and when the :sex: is about to go down...just casually throw in "you remember I'm not on BC riggghhhttt???" :rofl:
He didn't even flinch the first time around.
I know I have def dated guys in the past that were like "I'm getting you pregnant tonight!"
And I'm like :roll: Yea well if your boys get past depo you earned it ...:haha:
Never had a BC fail really - other than missing alot of pills in a cycle, and KNOWING I shouldn't do something, but not caring since I was married and we did want kids:shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

He pulls out right J? He probably thinks that's effective enough, and he is for some...


----------



## claireybell

Yes im excited to pee lol but these mega sensitive ones are like £8.99 a pack of 2 uhhh so i shant be wasting.. If i get any glimmers of anything, il be switching on the laptop & uploading oldschool hahaa!! 

J, feeling your frustration with the 20yr old pg daughter thing.. So shes not maternal at all either?? 

Whats a come to Jesus talk??


----------



## JLM73

No he doesn't pull out, he just literally DOES NOT finish unless it's oral?!?
Never had anyone like that before lol.
Thus the reason :sex: goes a couple Hourrrrs 
Cover the kiddies ears...
He loves performing oral- and I am NOT complaining cuz he is AMAZING at it- bad oral is the worst lol. Like some horny teen licking and poking around thinking that is gonna do it ugh...
Anyhow we prob kissed and touched for 20 mins or so on the couch before moving upstairs to bed, then he did oral for about 20 mins on me?? then i was like ENUFF lol and then we went to sex for literally like over an hourrrr with multiple positions, but nothing on his end finishwise...then I decided ok he's an oral guy,, and that was literally over 30 mins of various methods lol, and he got close so went back to :sex: and nothing from him!? Then finally finished with oral...
Wasn't a bad session, but def looong and I don't mind it once in a while, but NOT for the norm. He admits he takes a long time to finish, and always oral...so I imagine it's one of those things where someone has a certain fetish or kind of trained their brain by getting used to finishing a certain way??
Kind of how guys that masturbate a ton, may have a hard time when actually WITH someone..
He talks openly about it, and admits it has caused probs in alot of prev relationships, so he pretty much gave up dating the last few years.
Also he says this started after a really bad moto accident he was in many years ago- was in a coma and all- seen the pics...not pretty he's lucky to be alive really.
But I am not with him for sex, I am with him because we click, and I like him as a person....I really don't know how to broach the ttc issue as I don't want him bailing out totally over stressing a performance issue???:shrug:
I've read alot online and apparently its not an uncommon prob, but when there is no physical prob ( erection) then it comes back to mental block of some sort.
He says he has no loss of sensation, and DEF has no prob with getting hard and STAYING hard for hours lol, but NO idea wth to say.
I'm no sex genie, but I def have NEVER had a prob with a guy finishing INSIDE me, even if they prefer other ways...bleh...I'm annoyed that ttc may never happen even if he agrees. I mean seriously I would have to keep it in my mouth then spit it in something and insert it:rofl: Waaay too much...not to mention if there is some mental thing he can't quite figure out, then ttc will def just add mental stress...grrr:wacko:


----------



## claireybell

https://www.violapregnancytest.co.uk/index.html

This is that pg test link.. Hopefully it works :)


----------



## JLM73

Claire "Come to Jesus" talk is a joke saying here lol
Basically it's a serious talk
Many church folks are very pushy in trying to get ppl to "come to Jesus" and "join the flock" at their church, so it's a silly way of saying he needs to see things my way LOL


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Claire "Come to Jesus" talk is a joke saying here lol
> Basically it's a serious talk
> Many church folks are very pushy in trying to get ppl to "come to Jesus" and "join the flock" at their church, so it's a silly way of saying he needs to see things my way LOL

Ohhhhh i see hahaa! Yes he needs the Jesus chat J lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow J that's a lot to handle with knowing him so little lol I think he would be open to Ttc and he may be nervous because you guys are new together causing him to last even longer than normal.


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow! Just read you loooong post J.. That is definately a head scratcher! He knows your not on bc or anything right? I wonder if its the same issues that girls have they sometimes jyst 'cant get there' but oral & other stuff works better.. But kinda leaves you a bit up in the air when ttc.. Can i ask - did you ask how his children were concieved? Without that sounding like 'well doh, normal sex obvs' ...


----------



## claireybell

I agree Mrs G i think he would be open for ttc as hes a good family orientated guy


----------



## JLM73

Well his older daughter is 20- long before the moto accident, and his lil girl is 8 conceived the year before the accident.
I am thinking since this has been an issue in the past for him ( meaning his exes got their happy ending, but weren't willing to go long enuff for him to get his) he prob has given himself a complex that no woman is going to put in the effort.
He did get there, but it takes a while for sure...guess I will see how it is in a few months- maybe he will realize there's no need to be self conscious about it, since I def put in the work??
Maybe once he doesn't expect it to take forever, it won't lol.
That's actually what some articles I read said- like if you focus on acieving something it takes longer because you can psych yourself out that you can't do it


----------



## pacificlove

I wonder what the accident did to his brains. Be aware that something this deeply embedded in his brain may take longer then a few months to solve...
My issues when I met dh were quite simple compared to your guys. I had been cheated on in a previous relationship and it probably took me nearly 2 years before I could say "I can trust you" to my now DH, I wanted to, but the mind just didn't allow it.


----------



## JLM73

Very true Pacific...He is pretty blunt about anything and everything lol S I believe him when he says the issue has been - he has had the last couple exes, start out saying they were willing to put in the effort, but soon got used to getting theirs first (yes he always starts with me getting mine first lol) but then he said they would not put in much effort after that, so that to him was very selfish and a huge turnoff- i understand that.
And another reason I believe it is 1- it was one of the VERY first things he told me I needed to be aware of in one of our first conversations, and 2- He i very affectionate and def the sexual instigator. I never pressure him and he has made it known he was deprived lol so long that he def wanted to make sure that wouldn't be an issue for us.
He's super sweet and considerate, but I think the mental block is mainly due to being self conscious about himself ( he even said alot of his tats were to cover scars from the accident- I've seen before and after pics, and he had ALOT


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, haven't heard of that brand but sounds promising! Can't wait to see your positive! I myself am ordering a 25 pack of wondfo's. Do any of you ladies have experience with that?

J, that is quite a pickle. I think showing you are willing to work with or tackle the problem is going to be a big part of him overcoming the issue. Maybe you could try doing something with oral that you can translate to sex? Like using a hand in front of your mouth to grip him, and trying the same type of grip during penetration? Or using a warming gel or something? Just a thought...

Afm, i'm already trying to calculate my next fertile window :haha: i think it'll be about november 5th. So i just need to get through the next 2-2.5 weeks...i feel like i can deal with the tww much easier, because that time frame is known and calculated. Knowing when i'm going to ovulate is much trickier!


----------



## JLM73

Pre-planning :thumbup: Giggle hehe
Yea I already figure I would need lube for the loooong next session lol
I haven't ever had to buy it...Thinking I will sneak some preseed into a KY bottle LMAO


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa! Fertile lube is great, makes you super wet (i should know :rofl: tmi) 

But yeah maybe he hasnt ever got past that part in a relationship enough to trust & relax with the other person to let himself fully go in the heat if the moment - i def think you can be that woman J :) 

Gigs did you get you af then hun or is it still delayed?? 

Im already thinking about next cycle & i not even finished this one yet ha! 

Got a mini temp dip by a couple of notches - hoping its an implant dip perhaps? 

That being said - im getting up in a minute its 0626 & im gonna pee on a cheap strip thang hahaa!! Pacific, you got any cheapies you can pee on to join me hehe..


----------



## gigglebox

Nah, af is definitely here. Arrived yesterday, right on schedule. 

Lol J! Preseed lube hahaha

Cb, show us your pee stick!

Poor des woke up with a disgusting cough this morning :( looks like i'll be going to the doctors today. Woohoo.

Totally paranoid i'm going to catch it on my trip and be sick for the wedding. Wouldn't that be ironic, not being able to drink because i'm sick...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where's your pee stick cb?? 
Hope you don't catch it gig. I've been avoiding everyone that even sneezes lol


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, hope Des feels better and doesn't get you sick...

CB, no cheapies... still trying hard to hold out. Thursday morning I would have time, but I'd rather not waste the 1st Resp. if it's BFN... So where is your picture this morning ;)?

JLM, I think you can help him if you put in the months or years. Trust and that skill to let go will take him a while to develop. You can do it!


----------



## JLM73

Oh no Gig! Make sure you wash your hands a zillion times and don't touch your face lol. Hope you have a great time at the wedding- live it up!

My SO's daughter keeps asking if I am coming over everytime she sees him text/call me hehe. She's super sweet.
We were talking about kids in general and I mentioned that I would have 10 if I could, and he laughed and said he wouldn't want ten more since kids are expensive, but would have more just like her...
I'll take that to mean he has not shut down the :spermy: farm or the idea of another kiddo lol
She def plays big sis to my son.
I left it at that for now. 
My chart will be crappy this month...not checking anything really, and half ass temping without being at same time:shrug:
Gonna assume the NTNP stance, so unless something very unexpected happens I will have my first cycle in a year without spending $ on hpt:shock:
Notify the stock market of an impending crash:rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Thx Pacific and Claire...yea I don't plan on going anywhere. I really really like him.
Not to mention, if his "doesn't want kids" preg daughter is really that, maybe I can volunteer for daily baby sitting since I am home :haha:
She is only 20 afterall, and I def had less patience then than I do in my 40's.
He's only 2 yrs older than me, and I typically prefer older men ( like 10+ yrs older) just like them being more settled in life, and past all the party phase etc
So I have def had exes with "performance" issues...not a prob for me.
I'd rather be emotionally happy and have so so sex, than fab sex and miserable over a cheater or liar.


----------



## pacificlove

You are made for each other :cloud9: that is so sweet J!!

As for me, cm seems to be drying up but still white creamy stuff way up in there.... I am probably out, I thought cm is supposed to increase?


----------



## JLM73

Thx Pacific
I thought so too, but I've seen quite a few multi preg ladies who said their cm was diff every preg:shrug:
Guess it just depends on the hormone levels


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agee with j it's different for every pregnancy. I had white creamy cm for a few days then went to watery. And there's a baby in my tummy. Haha 

J it really does sound like you guys are great together and he's totally on board for a baby! That would be awesome for you two.


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks, there is still hope until the witch shows.. The water intake has been slow this morning too. wait and see... *Gaaaah* 

Friday we should have final word on our home purchase too.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats pacific! How long did it take you guys? We just got preapproved but trying to get in on a different program so we're waiting to hear from them today. If not we'll have to decide if we go with the 1st one or try to increase the chances with the program.


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats to your new adventure! 

So far it has taken us just over a month... Everything looked good for us going in, but then most banks didn't like the fact that our choice was on an island. Thankfully the seller was ok'd a couple of deadline extensions. My guess is that she didn't have that much interest in her property (it borders a shooting range that is only open once or twice a week for a few hours. It doesn't concern us, as it sits on 70+ acres and they have so many regulations that it's surprising they are allowed to shoot anything at all). The ups and downs of this purchase have caused me a lot stress in the last month. Come Friday, everything should be signed. December 1st, we take ownership, but the seller isn't moving out until Feb. 28. Time should fly until then, right?


----------



## mrs.green2015

That would drive me crazy! Not to move in until the end of February. Honestly we might not buy until January just because moving during the holidays would be so stressful. And I can help much (hubs and I usually just do everything f our selfs, I'm pretty strong) but now I'm out of commission on the moving part I can only pack.


----------



## pacificlove

The seller is going through heart surgery and has no one to help her move. She has some big industrial equipment to move too! It was part of her conditions, we were asking for move in date: asap!
The move will take us through snowy mountains, so don't want to move during the winter either...


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls

Well.. I peed on a 10miu stick this morning.. & got something but could be an evap?? Ive peed on these before & they're usuallyblsnk white neg after, im on 7dpo so im expecting negative tomorrow or Friday.. I have a pic so J you will need to tweak it :rofl: i be getting laptop out shortly so i can upload for you hehee


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hurrrryyyyy cb. I'm dying over here. 

Pacific might be easier to just hire movers at that point. Lol


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Impatiently waiting Claire lol


----------



## pacificlove

CB, POST!!! 

Mrs.: I don't think the seller has the money to hire movers...


----------



## gigglebox

Omg where's the test?!


----------



## claireybell

HAHA! Well laptop is being a dick basically! Can u send pics via chst message on here?? Let me try..


----------



## claireybell

Nope! But if you view my profile Lol its now my profile pic .. Haha! Its the faintest thing you can barely see but its kust on the inside of the double plastic test bits if that makes sense??


----------



## JLM73

I don't see it as tyour profile pic...Claire is messing with us lol


----------



## JLM73

Oh i see it lol brb...


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can see the pic but I can't zoom in! And I'm on my phone so it's super tiny.


----------



## claireybell

Its crap & doesnt define anything pfft! Annoying how i can upliad to change a profile pic but not add a pic arghhh, laptop soooooo slow & taking 10 yrs per click at the moment :-/


----------



## claireybell

Could always email it to someone hahaaa


----------



## JLM73

Here you go sweet Claire....and I DEF see pink:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







Claire7dpo.jpeg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 21









Claire7dpoNeg.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Do you.. Its ooober early & im preparing for negative tomorrow..


----------



## claireybell

Im soooo tempted to go pee on that other early test Lol but il save for morning ha ha


----------



## JLM73

Frickin BnB It's still making it smaller than what I have
not sure this helps, larger is blurry


----------



## JLM73

Bleh Yea Claire wait for fmu...I'll pm you my email addy...


----------



## JLM73

ok pm'd my email to you- hopefully the pic will post clearer that way
exciting yay


----------



## JLM73

Oh and did find it funny you are in the car for the pic lol
pictured you driving and POAS at a red light :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa i was parked outside my sons preschool :rofl: trying to get the best light ha ha pic on en route ;)


----------



## JLM73

Wow that pic is HUGE lol!:shock:
Ok hope my pointer is not too far from what you see Claire let me know!


----------



## pacificlove

OMG, that is so exciting Claire!!!!! Can't wait to see your FMU test!!


----------



## JLM73

Oh geez my arrow is a bit left of the pink I see...sigh
...actually maybe a bit right LOL I am not sure but line is very close to arrow tip


----------



## claireybell

Haha i sent pic as actual size, yeah just a lil left from your arrows, thankyou J :) 

May leave my laptop on over night & then its ready to go in the morning hehe! Wish i buyed some frers.. Ohhhhhh i need poas anon ha ha


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think I see something! Yay Claire!!


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> OMG, that is so exciting Claire!!!!! Can't wait to see your FMU test!!

When you peeing Girly??


----------



## JLM73

:jo:
Ok got my old line eye lady vision straightened out lol
try these arrows...


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> I think I see something! Yay Claire!!

Hope so.. Thanks Mrs  wish i had lots on sensitive tests to pee on right now ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Bit more over J lol, let me try something on the pic, its right by your arrows, my phone dont have that windows app boo.. I bet its an evap lol


----------



## JLM73

LOL :blush: I am soooo fired as picture pointer placer LOL
Claire showed me ....much better:


----------



## claireybell

U aint fired girl lol! I sent the pic to my friend & she said the same as you put the arrows before, hehee, i promise i wont harrass you for more lol, gracias

Its like almost not there but im sure its neg haha im just addicted!! 

Is it dinner time for most of you ladies now??


----------



## pacificlove

Coffee break.. almost 3pm here. Time to fill up my water bottle. I don't drink coffee

CB, I can't wait to see your progression!


----------



## gigglebox

I see something on that last image where the arrows are! Fx'ed! Squeeeeee!

Jealous but so excited!


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, how are things coming along for you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's 230pm here so afternoon snack time! Lol 

Things are coming along well. I have very few symptoms just a little tired. I have a class tonight for early pregnancy through my insurance. And my first u/s next Friday.... Time is going by soooo slow...


----------



## JLM73

545pm here
Just ran out to get fried chicken...
and more Nair :blush: LOL


----------



## pacificlove

I see the line on the last image CB, this is exciting!!

Mrs: the class sounds fun, can't believe you are already at your first scan. Seems like time is flying ;)

Makes me want to test tomorrow, I think I'll be 9DPO tomorrow. How is the 6 days sooner first response for early testing?


----------



## JLM73

Pacific I like the frer6ds but they have that stupid curve handle which causes nasty glare on window = very hard to see very faint lines.
Having seen lines on them the last 3 cycles, and then none, I verified with other brands so I think they work fine, just expect your initial line may be very faint
Oooh can't believe you are there Pacific!!
Well[-X=;[-X LOL you said not before Friday...tho it will be Friday somewhere tomorrow in the world hehe so :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Well, technically it is my friday today... 4 day weekend coming up! 

You girls are bad influence! Maybe if I remember to hold until DH leaves for work I will poas..


----------



## gigglebox

I like J logic.

Lots of people get faint positives at 9dpo, but 10 seems to be the magic number. So...i'd say use a cheapie tomorrow and break out the frer friday, or use it if you get a line on the cheapie


----------



## JLM73

Yea yea what Gig said!!Lol :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Tomoro is cd 12...usually O cd13....my dude will be fixing his older daughter's car tomoro= chance of Risky non-BD BD...0% as of right now...


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh boo :( late night booty call?

Do the kids still call it that? :haha:

I just learned the other weekend about "netflix and chill". Wtf?! What stupid kind of lingo is that?! Kids these days! :jo:


----------



## pacificlove

Only have the one "expensive" one here...

I think booty call is still used, but I have no idea how Netflix works. I barely get along with the computer and the tv most days..

J, you might have to initiate that booty call.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J make the booty call happen!! 
Pacific can't wait to see your test. 
I bailed on the class, it was 2 hours long! How do they expect pregnant women to go to a class until 8pm? I can't even keep my eyes open until then.


----------



## gigglebox

Tisk tisk! Why class was it? I did terrible in college. I aced all assignments in my english class but got a D due to poor attendance. I just cannot stand to be forced into a, chair but for so long...anywho i retook the course with another teacher who boasted during the first class that she rarely gives out "a's", but I got one for the semester :D 

Don't be like me though, i never finished. Still have six classes left to get my degree and it'll probably never happen, especially since evidently credits expire :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha well I have my college degree. This was an early pregnancy class from kaiser. But I'm pretty sure when I said I'd go it wasn't two hours.


----------



## JLM73

Yup - booty call, or hook up, or friends with benefits all still work lol
You said you kids:haha:
I'm older than all of you!
Hell my son is older than some ladies here lol
I don't think sexual terms go out of style- horizontal mambo...get it in...do the hokey pokey LOL they never seem to lose meaning.
Netflix and chill is dumb to me cuz me and my ex used to do movie marathons! Like 5hourrrs or more and had nothing to do with sex!? so dumb- like you can't invite someone for movie rentals without expecting more.
Heck first night me and this man met up- first TWO nights was 2-3 RedBox rentals in a row- we kissed and snuggled up but no sex.
I just hate when they give random names to things - usually rappers - like Becky=oral??WTF who the hell is this Becky that she ruined that name for all the girls having it? lol
At least the "Monica" or the "Lewinsky" had a background story the country if not World knew!


----------



## JLM73

Omg totally forgot - last time I was with my SO, after daughter went to bed, I was laying on the couch- watching yet another movie lol ( we both love moviewatching)
Well I laid down on half the couch on my side, head on the arm rest, knees drawn up so I only took up half the couch. He decided to lay down on the other half, but with his head on my hip... well it was legit like 2-3 am and we were both tired, and it's a movie we had both seen- he decided he was not comfortable, and 
SPREAD my legs so he could lay on my bottom thigh, but then pulled my top leg down on the other side of his head, so now he has his head Vice Gripped between my thighs LOL:shock:
We were both facing the TV, and I laughed, thinking, surely he is joking ( picture it as if I was on top of his shoulders, but laying sideways) There's no way he can be comfortable...
Guess who was out like a light in 5 mins, head still vice gripped between my thight!?:saywhat:
...I was out myself within 20 mins, and we slept like that for an HOUR! :rofl:
To be fair - this was after the horror night theme park, and he had been up like 22 hrs, and got sick from food he and DD ate there :(
Was still super cute tho :cloud9:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa my SO fallen asleep like that before just general cuddling, no nooky thank god - could you imagine that?? Hahaaa!! Ah they both were ill from food? Were you ok? Wonder if they just had a bug.. Hmm

Gonna wait til SO mooches off to work shortly & use fmu on that supposedly reaaaally sensitive one although im expecting negative ..

Havent purchased an frer's yet but may do later test dependant this morning eeee! Im busting for a pee right now ha ha but laying down is keeping it at bay :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Yay Claire!
He and I shared a burger, but he finished daughters chicken for her and right after that is when they both felt sick. I didn't have any chicken:shrug:


----------



## claireybell

I bet it was the chicken.. Im really funny with chicken & dairy products especially milk, if it has any odd hint of a smell il bin the whole lot, hope they're over it now though 

Well, my test was blank white NEGATIVE uhhh! So, either yesterday was a crappy test & evap which i think or this test this morning is just not good lol! Knew i shouldve buyed some Frers.. Feel a lil meh as Rileys ultra faint nothing was on 8dpo & mega squinter, i may have to buy a frer this morning now, damn addictions Lol


----------



## gigglebox

You are still early! Every pregnancy is different. My 8&9 on sensitive cheapies were blank, and 10dpo was a squinter. 11 was there and obvious.

J, i didn't know about "becky"! Oh and the "kids" comment is a kind of long running joke...which doesn't make a lot of sense now but when i was in school, i was the youngest in my class (with the exception of a small handful of kids). All my friends were older. I used to jokingly call them kids, even though i was the youngest. Even now in my group of mom friends, i've been the youngest up until a few months back when a new mom moved here and joined our group. She's about a year and a half younger than me.

PL did you test?!

I think i'm coming down with Des' junk :( his voice is minimal and he's still coughing. I have a very minor cough that is just starting...hoping it either doesn't come or comes sooner so i'm not hacking during the ceremony.

"Do you, Lindsay tak--&#8221;

-_COUGH BARK COUGH COUGH *clears throat*_- "sorry guys. Go on."


----------



## claireybell

Afternoon gigs or morning ha ha! Ah noooo.. Hope its just a yukky cough & not a full on lurgy :( loads of it around at moment over here aswell, Riley just had his flu job (up the nose squirt lol) as hes always getting bad chest infections.. 

Has af arrived yet or still staying away?? Do you have any pee sticks left?.. 

You know i was wondering about my Chart, ff says i ov'd on cd16 & that i shouldnt have a positive opk on cd17.. I had watery cm & positive opk AM & then PM it was negative & creamy sticky so i reckon i ovulated the morning of cd17 which would pit me a day behind.. Sigh.. Or im blankly not pg haha!! 

Have you got your outfit sorted for the Wedding? Love Weddings hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, you are still early. Don't be disappointed just yet.

J, you and pickle sound like you get along so very well! I love it!! 

Gigs, sorry you are getting des' cold... I believe in garlic and hot lemon tea for my natural cures.

As for me: I didn't want to waste the 6 days sooner, I don't think I'll drive into town today. Too much stuff to catch up on at home. So I will poas as planned tomorrow and then pick up some more while doing the groceries in town...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry about getting sick gig. Get lots of rest hope you're feeling better for the wedding

Pacific you have such will power not to poas.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Sorry about getting sick gig. Get lots of rest hope you're feeling better for the wedding
> 
> Pacific you have such will power not to poas.

Doesnt she just? Shes more dpo than me & i caved Lol!


----------



## claireybell

So i now have in stock, 1xfrer, 7 20miu tests hahaa!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha Claire yours so funny! I was lucky enough to never buy any test. I think I did once then bought the digital when I found out. I'm so cheap I hate spending money on that kind of stuff.


----------



## claireybell

To be honest im limited on funds at the moment but i had a Money off coupon for the frer & the 20miu strips were £1 for pack of 3 lol i hate buying frers especially as they are always negative.. Poas is a definate illness of mine ha ha


----------



## JLM73

YAY Claire stocking up :thumbup:- and pls define Lurgy lol is it full out hacking cough with phlegm ( mucus)?? That's what I picture whenever you say it hehe:sick:

Pacific:bodyb: You are STRONG woman lol.
Hoping to meet the pickleman tonight :haha:

AFM -pfffft :growlmad: cd 12 I am usually HFO on my cp with watery mucus wth???:shrug:
I am high, very firm, and barely open...annoyance one
annoyance two - I STILL have pink and brown tinged cm!!! SERIOUSLY???
I even had a black clot this morning when I checked my cp/cm this morn?? So much pinkish cm that I put in a tampon - SOOO aggravated.
Might I also add this is the FIRST time I have checked cm/cp this cycle:smug:
So risky :sex: def not likely tonight...debating seeing him at all...let him miss me a bit :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Haha yup! Lurgy being just that or a sickness/virial something or other eeeew!! 

Yeah let him miss you J hehee :blush: you will have the gooey lovey dovey text chats hehee i miss those :( 

So is this still browny pink spotting left over from your period? .. Maybe pre ov spotting? :shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Whats hfo on cp?? - cp being cervix position im guessing.. Im kinda newish to all these terms ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

You sound all set cb!

So NO ONE is testing anymore today? Q_Q

Cb, my period is in full swing. Day 3. And yes, i know what i'm wearing for the wedding--a bridesmaid dress :haha: i just picked it up today from the alterations place. It's not looking good at all :( my boobs look lopsided


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree that no one testing today sucks! 

Is it at least a kind of cute dress gig or all bad?
I'm guessing you had no say in the design. Lol


----------



## JLM73

Claire
I have NO idea why I am still having pink/brown tinged cm but it needs to GO AWAY lol.
I've never had longer than 5 day AFs unless a loss ( last 3 cycles in a row) but even still never spotted past cd9, I'm on cd 12 - all flow stopped cd5- so why the heck I am still having some spotting is weird and annnnnoooying lol.
Also I never spot pre O so :shrug:
I guess the progest last cycle has thrown things off - joy!
No progest this cycle.
HFO is from FF charting - high, firm open...fertile is HSO- High Soft Open...my cerv is def very hard right now, and just BARELY open


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh gotcha J, high firm open, knew it was something vag related Lol! Yes spotting wants to bugger off already, hate lingering period crap, mine used to do that before having Riley but since (when off bc) all kinda end abruptly.. Have u decided if your seeing pickle man this eve yet ha ha

Gigs, your a Bridesmaid, lovely, i mustve missed that bit somewhere in all the pages, hows the dress? 

Well i did pee on that test this morning which was blankly neg, pffft!!! May wait til Sat or Sunday.. :rofl: yeah right haha!!! 

Pacific Ms Willpower you need to pee girl, c'mon.. Lol


----------



## JLM73

I agree with CB- Pacific...you know what happened when MrsG held off testing...PREGGO lol
Cmon!:test:


----------



## pacificlove

Nicely done cb, honestly I have never seen $1 pee sticks here but then also have never paid attention for them at the dollar store. 

J, I vote see the pickle. Don't let him wait too long for you. Lol

Gigs, let's see the dress!

As for me, I finished restacking our fire wood on the deck. Dh had already started burning my "when the snow is here stack". After work neither one of us wants to get firewood out of the forest. Then clean the duck coop. 
Now to do some inside chores

Cb and I will be testing Friday morning?


----------



## claireybell

I forget your in Canada Pacific, i bet it SNOWS there when it does :) we very rarely get snow boo, its been a couple of yrs, when we do get a lil sprinkle of a few feet the country goes i to turmoil uhhh!!! 

Yeeeeah il probs give in to tomorrow mornings first potty break ha ha! 

SO slipped me some £'s earlier yay so along with a grocery shop tomorrow will be another frer box :haha:

oooh yes Gigs lets see the dress, i bet you look oober cute in it :)


----------



## claireybell

Just to add - i LOVE snow haha! Riley was 6 months old when it last snowed, he never seen it since bless him


----------



## gigglebox

Oh...my dear friends....it's not cute. Especially on me, who is large framed and small boobed. And the boning on one side is higher than the other, and she was supposed to fix it but she didn't and i don't have time to leave it with her since i have to leave for the airport at 1 tomorrow. I haven't tried it with the strapless bra yet....so we'll see tonight. Worse case scenario i get it altered once more in sacremento.

But honestly, i don't think i care that much...except that i'm going to be hideous in my brother's wedding photos for all eternity...

And the shoes. The fucking shoes. They don't come in wide so my poor feet are crushed side to side. Well, these damn madden girl patent red things (with no strap mind you) have the worst sizing ever. 8.5 was crushing my foot. I could literally feel my bones crunching together when i walked. So i upped to a size 9 and somehow the damn things have a half inch gap in the back??! So i had to stuff 2 of those rubber pads in the heel to fill the gap, and my feet are still slipping out. I'm terrified it's going to happen during the ceremony. Thank goodness, i've got some flats to slip into for the reception. Not bride approved, but frankly, i don't give a shit.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh, and just to add...no, i had no say in the dress. The bride sent me and the bridesmaids photos of 4 dresses, and this was the ONE dress i was hoping it wouldn't be.

And for the record, this is going to be the most awkward experience ever i fear. I have only met the bride 2-3 times. They have only been together 2 years. I don't think my brother would commit if he wasn't sure....but my bro's one of my best friends, and it's really weird that he's marrying someone i barely know. 

Across the country.

On a Sunday.


----------



## JLM73

*Gig*- SOooo sorry - that is just cruel!
At my wedding I let the bridesmaids wear what they liked, just asked NO crazy colors, or slut wear lol- All of them looked beautiful, annnd were very comfortable...never understood making ppl suffer over a dress that won't look the same on everyone?? pfft

*Pacific*...This vid is for YOU! I love it!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vThcK-idm0


----------



## gigglebox

Don't know if you can tell my boobs look lopsided, but there it is.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## pacificlove

I'll have to check the video out on the PC tomorrow. My phone doesn't support it.

Gigs, not so much your boobs that are lopsided, but I think it's the dress. Lol, whoever invented single strap dresses did not think of boobs. Must have been a guy. As for the shoes, can you go barefoot? 
I let my bridesmaids pick their style of dress, but asked for blue in dress colour. Shoes: whatever would be comfortable. 2/3 girls went barefoot for our outdoor wedding. And then wore their wedged shoes for pictures and the reception.


----------



## gigglebox

I did the same thing....said "get something black and white". The guys had to rent matching tuxes though...

No chance of me going barefoot. I mean, bride selected these exact dresses and for all of us to have exact matching shoes. Plus she says she has a surprise for us, and my bet is it's matching jewelry to wear during the wedding.

I bought my bridesmaids jewelry, but none of them were even similar; they were pieces i hoped each of them would like.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I bought my bridesmaid unique jewelry too. I had two bridesmaids; my sister who is 5'5 and 110 poinds looks good in anything and the other was 8 months pregnant. So I had the pregnant one pick the dress showed my sis to make sure it was fine. They both chose their own shoes. I wanted my girls to be comfy not miserable and feel awkward.


----------



## claireybell

morning all :)

have to say Gigs.. i love Red shoes, i have 3 pairs ha ha! i guess the silver lining for the wedding is seeing your brother really happy & the fact that you can drink Wine to take away the pain from your feet Lol... 

well, i peed FMU, been trying to upload onto Laptop via sending my pics to my Yahoo mail & save from there but it doesnt seem to do it?? WTF!! starting to get really f***king pissed off with technology at the moment grr!! i took 2 pics, they look like theres something there & then when i took the test apart to look on the reverse un-shiney side of the test strip theres no indent line on the frer but i dont know if its the line where the dye would be or just the grayish line arghhh very hard to determine at this early stage, il be buying more frers today so il re-pee later in morning, but my temp peaked again this morning so a good thing i guess..


----------



## JLM73

Annnnd Nada...Zip....Zilch :growlmad:
It's nearly 4 am here...left his place at 230am...no point staying as from the moment he opened the door he was off and tired already...I got a weak welcome hug and side cheek peck??
We literally did Netflix(RedBox) n chill minus the expected :sex: after
Worse they were action movies and THAT didn't even keep him awake most the time. After Fast and Furious 205... and him mentioning he just drank TWO five hour energys... i thought yay movie done let's head up ...stairs...to....:roll:
he promptly stuck another movie in and drifted in and out of the first hour ( Avengers-plenty of action), so i was irritated to say the least. Other than holding hands and being snuggled up....HUGE disappointment.
Don't even want the hassle of going again tonight, tho his daughter is expecting me so idk...


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf? Wonder why he's being so flippant? Did he have a rough day or something?

Cb!!! Get those tests up girl!


----------



## claireybell

I always find that my SO is sometimes the same when hes mega tired &/or feeling crappy, they dont think about non-coupley they are being until i pull him on it lol & then he tells me why.. Uhh! Does it sound too school yard like to text & hope your ok & you not seem yourself last night? Maybe thinking its still related to the chicken sickness thing? .. I dunno, 

Nope i really have no way to upload its bloomin useless unless i send via J which i dont wana pester.. Ha ha! 

Pacific - are you up & peeing yet??


----------



## JLM73

Claire I have just dragged myself out of bed, and into an upright position lol
Gotta get some coffee in my life BADLY and quickly ugh....soooo tired
I'm gonna go see him again tonight and see if he is still acrting weird- if so ...Come to Jesus time!:haha:

*Claire* do you see something on your tests??
Send it to me woman!


----------



## pacificlove

Yeah woke up early and didn't have to pee yet. Say what? Fell back asleep and had odd dreams. One of being a bfp pee stick. 
When dh alarm went off I went to poas and bfn... I don't think the strip could have gotten any whiter. My dream almost made me think it was true when I woke up.

So a big.. WTF this morning.


----------



## pacificlove

In good news though, we signed papers with the seller last night as financing finally lined up. The house is ours!! I wonder of that stress just prevents us from conceiving...


----------



## claireybell

Oh yay Pacific on the house is yours :) sorry we both got bfn's though boo.. Im hoping my lil temp dip at 7dpo is an implanting something or other ha ha so il re pee tomo.. 

J, haha il send it across hun, i think its a shadow grey line as when i hooked it out the bin earlier .. Im terrible hahaa :nope::dohh: it was like whiter than white uhhh! 

I def think you should call him on it this eve if hes like it again, maybe he was just having an off eve?


----------



## claireybell

Just mailed it :)


----------



## pacificlove

I won't retest unless the witch is late. So after the 28th I think.

Good luck tomorrow. Hopefully this month is yours and mine next.


----------



## claireybell

Nooo hopefully both ours :) if not im for next cycle though, il be nice & heavy preggers when my lil sister gets married next July hehe

I think my period is due next weds, that'll be 30 days, or next Thursday actually


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* I do see a line, is this the old frer or new curved?
Prob with the new ones is the chem strip line can show sometimes BUT that is also what you would see with a very faint early BFP:shrug:
Marked below, and I haven't tweaked the pic, just pointers


----------



## gigglebox

Ah boo, hope those lines turn up soon! Cb, hope j can spot it for us! Pl, what kind of test did you use?

Good luck tonight J!

Leaving in an hour to catch my flight :( right now at the phatmacy picking up an inhaler for poor little Desy :(


----------



## gigglebox

Oooooh! I feel like I can definitely see a squinter on that!!!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Des is still sick Gig :(

Claire actually that is the old straight handle! They say those don't show the indents the new ones do!

Pacific :( :hugs: Sorry...those dreams are so great until you see a bfn sigh


----------



## claireybell

Yeah its the old frer test, there was no indent but i could kinda see the line where it would collect the positive test dye, i dunno hmm.. Maybe il test again tomorrow lol


----------



## claireybell

Has ya coffee kucked in yet J hehee! 

Ah Gigs hope the wedding goes ok, drink wine hun ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Safe travels gig!

Congrats pacific! That is so exciting and I know how much work/ stress it takes to get there!
J- my SO does the same thing when he's tired. It's super annoying and feels unfair. I agree with the come to Jesus talk if he's off stm tonight. 
Cb- I think I see something too! Fx for you!

Asf- I feel like shit. I'm just off. Kinda queezy but also stressed. My symptoms went away and it's the worst feeling. Plus the added stress to try to find out a house and save extra cash.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Yessss Coffee is the wonder drug lol.
NO idea how he does 18-21 hour days everyday AND works all day in the FL heat as a mechanic lol.

Claire it's quite poss it is the start of your BFP here's my fav link !
Scroll down to FRER and click some of the low beta #s and you can see how the verrry early bfps look like yours...excitttiiing! 

I texted SO and said "Hope you are feeling better"
He text back "I felt good last night???"
So I txt "Well you seemed a bit off, tired and quiet...like you had something on your mind..."
He said nope I'm fine. So I said OK
and moved on to general chit chat.
:huh: Why do we women have to DRAG everything out of men??
We clearly can tell when they are acting diff. sigh
Anyway, that's his warning...if he acts weird tonight...FRIDAY night....when he does NOT have to be up early for work...I'm calling him on it.
I know he is stressing next month's court with his daughter's mom trying to get majority custody, and move her out of state, but he had been acting like he had no worries:shrug:
Maybe it's because the date is now a month away ( a week after his DD's bday)...
He did mention he is concerned because she married a "military" guy that the judge may see that as better than a mechanic, but I disagree. I know many "military" ppl with crappy backgrounds, not to mention I don't see a judge wanting to remove the child from her normal schooling and family routine, to send her somewhere out of state where :
1 She won'nt be able to see her bio father more than 1 time a year??
2 She will continue to move every few years as his assignments in military change
3 He has had full custody for half the year now, and if she leaves there is NO family in the other state besides her mother.
Dunno...trying to keep it light on our visits for now, but he better perk up or speak up!


----------



## claireybell

J - wheres the link? Lol! Ooh hope it is the start if bfp but who knows hehe! 

I hate dragging the truth outta blokes, its like really?? Just speak up & man up, uhh!! 

I dont think he'll have any worries with regards to custody, she buggered off outta state to marry her new bloke & didnt even want to take her daughter?! Hes been taking care of her, supportive & creating a warm loving home & if shes really happy, doing well in school etc.. Supportive network, thats all the courts will take into account is the welfare of her, i wonder if he is edgy about that then perhaps, but realistically, if that was happening to me id be slightly anxious i guess.. Hmm but if not, whats he playing at.. He certainly needs to buck up )


----------



## JLM73

Oh geez :dohh:
Totally forgot the link :rofl:
Here ya go Claire - sorry
Just scroll down to Frer then click the low beta numbers to see pics like yours.
https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/hpt-with-hcg/


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha thats ok J :) ta missus!!


----------



## claireybell

Omg yeah the low beta 5 miu line looks greyish almost like mine.. Oooh wonder what tomorrow will bring eeee!!


----------



## JLM73

I know right?? I'm pretty sure all those pics are old FRER as well- what you have!
:happydance:
On another annoying note...just went to the little girls room, and WTF I have small amt of dark red bleed??? :dohh:
This cycle is soooo F'd up...wth??

*CB* your chart looks GREAT as well!:thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Sitti in the terminal waiting to board...la tee da...
Pl, I forgot to say congratulations! Do you have an official closing date yet?

Cb, very excited about tomorrow!!! 

Mrs, symptoms can wax and wane. Don't worry about it!


----------



## claireybell

"Im leaving, on a jet plane.. Tra la la" hehe!

How long is your flight Gigs?? 

Mrs G, your thinking about stuff thats also going on right now but symptoms come & go, i gad nothing for like wks & didnt start feeling pg until around 7-8ish wks, even then i was convinced that my 12wk scan i would see nothing, its all good ;) 

The old Frers though still have random indent lines, i was lucky to get a non-indent batch haha! I have no frers but a 10miu test for the morning but i think that not sensitive enough still if i were pg.. Hmm, we'll see, im still having some wine tonight ha ha! 

SO this morning was like 'wtf you chuckling at st 05:10?' When my temp went high 36.7 hahaaa sad me!!


----------



## JLM73

That's awesome Claire lol Cheers!:wine:
SO is always offering me some of his prized Vodka lol
drinking solo is no fun!


----------



## claireybell

Does SO not drink J?? Or only when he is childless for the eve? We have a bar/outhouse type thing with a pool table, have a baby monitor for Riley incase he stirs, so Pool & wine & music this eve, get in some last minute fun ha ha!


----------



## JLM73

:shrug:
Not sure Claire for over a month now he has partaken of NOTHING alcohol-wise
He says the beer in his fridge has been there for months, and the vodka is still full everytime he shows it to me:shrug:
I think he would if I did, but he has not thus far.
Right not we are txting and he says he rented more movies for us, but I can tell you right now if he is weird like last night - it is not worth me going...
I finally took and opk..neg as can be and I usually O cd 13 ( today) so not sure I even want to bother....very torn


----------



## pacificlove

Claire, this is exciting for you! Fx for tomorrow! We take ownership Dec 1. But don't move in until March 1st. So excited!!

As for my cycle, I went to check for cheapie opk and pg tests at the dollar store. $1.25 each. Since I didn't want to appear all weird and get judged by the check out lady, I "only" bought 3 of cheach. Oh, and an egg collection basket, now my animals just need to lay more...


----------



## gigglebox

Is it weird that i want to see your egg basket? Also,are you going to get rent back for the months you aren't living in the house?

My first flight was a little over an hour. The second was about 5. 

In bed now, feeling like crap as i've had fast food twice today. I usually have it once every 2-3 months, if that.

Thinking a lot about ttc and missing my home and family already :(


----------



## claireybell

Ah giggles sorry for your feeling crappy hun.. I never realised you were going to Wedding alone :-/ i always miss my boys, when are you flying back tomorrow? 

J did you have the talk & more movies to watch.. 

Im abit deflated to say the least, my 10miu test was blank neg uhh maybe not enough hcg build up but im counting myself out now boo.. Even though im only 10dpo.. Plus, to top it all off, SO strolled in at 0730 this morning from being out ALL night, he went over his brothers but f**k knows if he stayed there, his battery died on his phone!! Im gonna starting Vaccuming shortly to piss him off, stay out all night, you get your ass up f**k face grrrrr!!! Sorry, bit ranty uhhh


----------



## JLM73

:sleep: I am a zombie right now uggghhh....
% am and I have just dragged ass into the house...I'm sure mom will have many sarcastic remarks later today.
Went and watched movies with the man, and started out inytending to jump him, but actually put him on the spot about what is going on with court that is concerning him. So he hashed it all out over 30 mins or so, and admitted it was the reason he was hesitant to get too deep in a relationship- no one wants to hear someone has baby mama drama lol.
I told him I already knew all that- as it's public record etc.
After that he seemed MUCH more cuddly and relaxed, so we snuggled up and watched 2 movies...left at 3, but we stood out front talking and hugging for another 40 mins LOL. Thus ...why I am in zombie mode and dragging ass.
Still having some dark red when i wipe???
Opk was neg earlier...only bought 2 so will compare with later this afternoon. Gonna try and meet him one last time tonight.
Poor guy was heading up stairs when I was leaving, but didn't realize I wasn't staying over lol, then sadly walked me out.
I debated going up for a bit, but it was already 4am!
Gahh....off to get some breakfast then sleep lol!
:hug: and :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww J! Sounds like a really nice night, despite the lack of nookie....which sounds ok anyway if you are still bleeding. Could it be your hormones out of whack? Maybe because you extended the prog to hold af at bay, she's getting her revenge...? Anywho i bet he's relieved he can open up to you about his private life.

Cb, you're not out yet but i understand the furstration :/ hopefully you see it tomorrow! To answer your question, i come home monday. Fight leaves at 12:30 cali time but it'll be almost 11pm when i arrive home.

Just woke up not too long ago....it's a weird feeling being here. I arrived when it was so dark, i couldn't see anything outside. The plants around the building look very similar than at home, so it feels like I've been traveling all day but am in the same state still.

Gotta shower. Ugh, hate hotel showers....though this one doesn't look too bad.


----------



## claireybell

J i bet the random bleedy cm is progrsterone cream you were using.. Im sure in couple days you'll start feeling some ov pains & colour on the opk's :) glad the eve went better than the other night & blokey can chillax abit better now

So Gigs you be home Monday night at 11ish then? Thats a reeely long wedding wkbd - is the wedding later today? Hope you get to speak with your boys on the phone before the day is out 

Frustrated is a definate word id use ha ha! The only test sticks i have left now are 20miu ones, not oober sensitive! Im not gonna pee now until Monday i dont think, no point wasting them, still tracking me temps so il watch & obsess over the chart from there & take a back seat ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, very quiet today!

The wedding is tomorrow. I have to be at the venue at 10am, wedding's not until 6pm O_O bride wants lots of photos i guess...

PL any update?!


----------



## claireybell

Morning Gigs! Or evening? Time diff is throwing me all out ha ha! Hope Wedding goes well later today :) 

It is reeeeally quiet here at the moment is it?? I seem to have caught yet another cold from Riley urghhh childbugs :( 

Gonna start prepping veges for Sunday roast in a minute, nice chook & sweet roasty tatas mmmmm


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry, dh and I were making more fire wood today. Feels like we should almost have enough for 2 winters even though we are here for just this one (and we get to skip out early). Count down is own, we are leaving here Feb 28. 
Figs: we had originally asked the seller for rent but the banks didn't like that as it looks like we woukd be purchasing a new property as a rental property. Rental properties require a down payment of 25% here. Instead we lowered the purchase price. 
Have fun at the wedding, too bad your hubby couldn't come.. At least you get a free duck sitter. Lol

Cb: what's going on with your tests?

J: I too am betting on the creme, sorry. Hope the bleeding stops soon so you can get some action. Or maybe the pickle needs his red belt? ;)

As for me: the witch is almost due. I am not retestingbunless she is late. Normally cm would be almost none existent by now so it was kind of odd that I could feel tons of cm there this morning... I still think I am out tho..


----------



## gigglebox

Writing quickly as i am exhausted....

Pl,nwhen are you due? Sorry if you've already said.

And "red belt" hahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## pacificlove

Today is CD 30, normal is 28 to 30 but have had one or two CD31 this year...

I had a dream last night that I got a bfp on one of those cheapies I bought on Friday... FX it's a sign, but highly expect AF today/tomorrow. Even DH said to me yesterday "isn't it break time soon?", he knows my cycles, LOL


----------



## JLM73

Stupid friggin Bnb
My whole long post got deleted grrrrr
AnyhooI have had NO action with the man, so 0% chance of preg this cycle.
I am also debating what to mark on FF as I have spotter EVERY day, but this a.m. had blood on m pj pants AND dripping in the toilet!?! WTF??
If I mark light bleeed it will start a new cycle. I truly have NO idea where I am in my cycle for the first time in my life!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh boo J. Maybe a call to the ob is in order?


----------



## mrs.green2015

J that's is so weird. Especially enough to be dripping. You have bed o'd yet right? I'm thinking this will push back o date and still make this month a possibility!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh ya and as for me- I'm exhausted. Like more tired than I've ever been in my whole life. I slept 10 hours last night and could have slept for at least 3 more. Been a little nauseous but not bad at all. My first appointment is Friday and I'm so excited I just want it to hurry up and be here


----------



## pacificlove

J, maybe give your doc a quick call to hear her opinion. Too bad about the no man action.. All you can really do is wait for a new cycle to know where you are at, or pee on lots of opks until o shows. Sorry .. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where are my ladies?!?


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls, just having a wee catch up read... Ah J thats sucky about man action & bleeding, maybe the nurse can have a quick examination see if all good, im sute it is though, has blokey been ok since the Jesus chat? 

How was the Wedding Gigs? 

Aww Mrs G very excited for you, i wonder if they do the heartbeat hehee, if they do you should record it on ya phone, its awesome :) 

Me, well, no more tests as peed on them al BUT.. Today i woke up to some very creamy pinky orange spotting, def not pre period brown yuk & i dont really get it anymore esp 2-3 days before period due, had this with Rileys pg so fingers crossed.. Eeee :) 

Pacific, will you be waiting for your period to be late or peeing tomorrow??


----------



## claireybell

Im here Mr G lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha finally someone is here! It's been way to quiet these last couple days. We should be able to see the heart beat probably not hear it though since I'll only be 7w 2d.


----------



## claireybell

Its been reeeeeeally quiet hasnt it!.. Aww will you get a scan piccy? You must post it! They should be able to hear the heartbeat if its on screen, they can put volume on monitor, no doubt it'll be beating nice & strong :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I really hope we can hear it. Hubs works out of town so he's coming on Friday but won't be coming to every single appointment. So if we cant hear it then we may have to FaceTime on the next so he can hear it. 

Your discharge sounds promising. Are you only testing if AF doesn't arrive?


----------



## claireybell

My SO only came to the first apt & i think he then got bored Lol! I loved my midwife apts, all about you & baby  

I have no more tests left, im all peed out ha ha! If it is implsnt bleeding it'll be a couple of days yet so im gonna wait til Thursday morning, if no period & spotting has not got heavier or its stopped, i may go buy another Frer.. I would buy one to test tomorrow but i think it be neg still.. Hmmm


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes if it's implant it'll still be too early. I can't wait to see your text on Thursday!


----------



## claireybell

Tad excited is an understatement HAHA! You know when you just want to know either way.. I'l def be updating whatever happens! 

I have a busy 2 days ahead so it'll keep me occupied :) currently having a Harry Potter filme fest on Satelite movie channel ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

Yay, FX to you Claire!! 

I might test tomorrow morning if AF still hasn't shown, hurray for cheapies!! As for now, I have more cm then normally before af shows.

Dobby, I hope you are doing alright girl :hugs:

Mrs G, we want pictures of your scan!!!! :D


----------



## claireybell

Pacific you should definately test missus! Ive had a fair bit of cm before the spotting, fingers crossed for you Pacific hehee


----------



## pacificlove

Evening urine or fmu... that is the question


----------



## DobbyForever

I vote both hehe


----------



## pacificlove

LOL... I only have 3 cheapies :blush:

Dobby, glad to see you are back! Am I seeing this right, you are waiting for quite a while now to ttc again?


----------



## mrs.green2015

So glad you're back dob. I was literally just thinking about you. Hope you're doing a little better. 

I vote FMU pacific. But that's because I feel like I have a special love for FMU as I drink a lot of water and mine always diluted.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. SO and I discussed that with how sick I get I might have to take a leave of absence when we ttc or hire a full time caretaker. So we need to secure a few things first.

I say test tonight anyway. Suspense is killing me.


----------



## DobbyForever

You can slways pee in a cup (I use the paper Dixie cups). As long as it has some color it's ok to use. The darker the better.

I'm not really better. Honestly fighting off some pretty dark thoughts, but SO is doing everything he can to keep me from drowning in them.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree with Dobby! Pee in a cup and check the color. Then if it's even kind of dark DO IT! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

There is a good chance AF will show during the night, she often does. How rude! Although I haven't had nearly as much water today as normal, FMU I think it is. 

I'll have an answer in the morning either way!!


----------



## pacificlove

Pee is almost clear right now.. dang. Sorry to disappoint.

Dobs, sorry that is disappointing. DH and I have been putting this off almost 2 years as well. We have been "ready" so to speak. The hospitals here are scary so did not want to deliver here at all. Nor do we have any family here to support us. Not the same thing, but I somewhat understand... :hugs: all we did was trying to find excuses on why we can't ttc yet. The house, the distance, the hospitals, the doctors, etc..


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, hugs. I don't mind waiting. I just feel so empty. I have high anxiety and depression hits hard. There was this great article that talked about the struggle anxious people go through when depressed. Basically, you just want to do nothing and die but your anxiety stresses out because of the need to be productive which furthers the depression which increase the anxiety... Just having a hard time finding the will for anything. I sent SO back to work and he's drowning in stuff so I can't lean on him too much anymore.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so sorry to hear that dob. I've been lucky enough not to have to deal with depression and anxiety at the same same. I've only struggled with the depression so I can't imagine what you're going through. Wish there was something we can do. I know we're all here if you need to talk at all. Glad to see you back. Sending you lots of hugs and good thoughts.


----------



## pacificlove

Well you have us Dobs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Thanks. Some positive pee sticks would cheer me up. No pressure pl


----------



## campn

Dobby what happened? I've missed seeing your posts. You're in my thoughts hun and you're missed! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Vanishing twin then lost the other is the cliff notes. Also almost lost my job. Just not a fun two weeks


----------



## campn

So so so sorry Dobby. You don't deserve this. I don't think I was excited to see any BFP as I was excited to see yours. I'm glad you're back on here though. <3


----------



## gigglebox

So happy to see you posting again, Dobs :hugs2: i've done the simultaneous depression/anxiety bit...it's no fun. Depression alone is so much "easier" to deal with, because it's numbness. The panic on top of it all is just so, so complicated and challenging. Kudos for you battling it. I know it's hard. How is fiance doing with everything? And f* a job who isn't sympathetic to your situation. Wtf. I am so mad on your behalf!

So...can we see the ring?!

My wedding was boring. Trip was too short. It was pretty though :) shoes cut into my feet. Well, rubbed the skin off actually.


----------



## pacificlove

Woke up at 4am, checked cm, all clear. Woke up again at normal time, POAS and BFN. AF showed when I went to wipe....

At least I was right about this having been another 30 day cycle, a stressful 30 days.

I also discovered that DH has already been wearing his long john's during the day. I call them ball warmers. so probably a hindrance for the next 124 days (that's the countdown until we get to the coast for warmer temperatures)
DH is super skinny..

First snowfall here this morning.. AAAAAH!!!! just a bad start all around...


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure if you'll appreciate this but i wrote this thread a couple months back when i was worried/hoping i was pregnant.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/not-trying-not-preventing/2315551-think-im-late.html

I can't even count how many times i've peed on a stick and had that wench show up immediately after.

Sorry it wasn't your month :( hope next month is "the one" for us both :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry this wasn't your month pacific. Hopefully next month will be a lot better. I too have poas with AF immediately after. It's even more frustrating then just get than her normally showing up.


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks ladies... I am not on my own!

It is strange though, AF hasn't "shown" anything in 4 hours... normal the "FLo" just rolls.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, that is peculiar...I'm holding out hope!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm with gig holding out hope for you.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry I'm being a slouch- bleed is like light AF....highly annoying
I skipped a few temps, but bleed aside should have O'd in last cpl days- who knows I HATE bleeding, so this midcycle crap is NOT cool. I have been using tampons last couple days.
Gyn won't take you in sooner for nonemergent issues.
gonna have to decide whether or not to mark this as AF....if i do FF will keep it forever as a 2 week cycle?? 
Right now I need some pepto in my life...major stomach acid bleh...


----------



## pacificlove

Maybe late implant.. I figure I was out with the first bfn last friday.

Gigs, thanks for the link earlier, I just read it. Too funny!!

CB: any updates on you yet?


----------



## gigglebox

J, is there a way to override it? Or maybe you can make a new symptom of "midcycle bleeding" and mark it below?

Pl, *tips hat* why thank you! I enjoy writing every once in awhile. I've started a few blogs but I rarely stick with anything i aspire to do.


----------



## claireybell

J can you not list the bleeding as Spotting or will it see it as a period starting?? Hope the pepto helped your tum :) 

Ouchy Gigs for sore feet, how many count down days til ovulation this month??

Pacific, give it couple more days if af hasnt dispersed into full flow, could def be implanting.. Im hoping mine was, spotting has literally gone to nothing now, no tests yet il buy one tomorrow ready for Thursday morning if period not arrived, i been having lots of ovulation type twinges everywhere down there.. Never get this unless ovulating!! 

Dobby your back hun, hugs :hugs: so sorry your going through this at the moment :flower:


----------



## gigglebox

Cycle day 8 :coffee:
Thinking i'll ovulate in about a week.
In the mean time, my dear friend had her first IUI this month and i'm hoping she gets a positive soon! And then i get mine shortly after :blush:


----------



## pacificlove

Look at this sweet news today:
https://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/b-c-c...o-become-parents-expecting-triplets-1.2629000

Sounds like this couple has been trying for 10 years!!! And are now expecting identical triplets!


----------



## pacificlove

Odd.. no bleeding still.


----------



## claireybell

Cd8 gigs.. Very excited hehee! Get humping girly, aww how lovely it be you & your friend preggers at same time, fingers crossed ;) 

Ooooh pacific.. Has bleeding stopped completely??? My spotting has gone completely too!! What tests did u test with the last time? If no bleeding for you by Thursday test again, all looks good for late implanting hehe


----------



## pacificlove

CB, nothing!! In 12 hours!! This is 100% so not like my body...

Fridays test was the 5 days sooner First Response and today was a dollar store cheapie... I can't remember the brand.

You are up late ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Cb...i'd love to get humpy but mu forever period still rages on. I usually get a day break and then it starts up again. I was going to dtd with hubs when we put des tombed, but the damn thing started up again like 30 minutes before :( i was soooo looking forward to it :( 

Pl, very odd you're not full on bleeding...what dpo are you again? Maybe you're still in it to win it! Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Neat story pl. I'd probably faint!

Cb, when are you testing again?


----------



## claireybell

Hey there!

Well my temps dropped a teeny bit but ive had very disturbed sleep these last 2 dsys, courtesy of Riley lol! 

Feeling really achey like periods coming, its all in my butt cheeks lol but if it not arrive tomorrow, il be re peeing then.. 

Feeling quite hormonal today aswell which is very unlike me, probs as im tired zzzzzZ


----------



## pacificlove

CB FX to you!! Hope this is it for you!

Gigs: Since I don't use opks, or temping I can only assume that o was around Cd 15. right now I am CD32.
Beside the old blood I found "up there" with a tissue check yesterday morning, nothing! Spotting has NEVER been me.
Right now, I can only assume that the witch is playing a real bad game with me, or that o was a lot later then I thought this whole time.
Edit: boobs are starting to feel uncomfortable/hurt. I am hopeful everything is just late...


----------



## claireybell

When will you retest Pacific??

Uhhh got my period this afternoon, been cramping & achey legs & butt all day, i knew it was in the post.. :( silly really to think that i couldve been from one time the dsy before ovulation, we hadnt jigged in over a wk & i keep forgetting im one tube & ovary less, gonna take alot more jigging i think! Feel crap uhhh!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry the witch got you CB :hugs: I really thought this would be your month...

I probably won't retest until friday morning if the witch still hasn't shown. I only have cheapies left. Yesterdays test was still BFN so want to give it as much time as I can while staying sane.

My boobs hurt pretty good today... I am 50/50 in saying that's a sign for AF or a pregnancy sign (but then have yesterdays memory of the BFN pop up in my head so am doubtful but hopeful)


----------



## gigglebox

Darn it cb! I was so hopeful, especially after that super squinter.

Looks like the pressure's on PL! :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

And hey, you never showed me your new egg basket! I wanna seeeee

We got 11 eggs today :dance:new record!


----------



## pacificlove

No pressure at all.. Gigs, someone around here better be pregnant soon ;)

I'll take a picture of the basket when I get home tonight and post the picture tomorrow morning. LOL. 
I only liked it because the mesh was small enough that the quail eggs can be transported in it too. Our chickens are just quitting for the winter, quails still pop them out like no ones business and the few ducks that are laying are doing as expected. And the turkey still lays every other day too, she's a bonus.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa noooo pressure at all Pacific lol!! Really hope its your month though, someone needs to get a dbl lined test now haha!! 

I really thought it was poss my month but hey ho.. In a weird way im more relieved on some level, no more stressy am i or arent i.. CD1 & i can relax for a week or so :) ive had a glass if wine & im doing fine haha! 

Gigs, i bet you & J start to ovulate around the same time this cycle, oooh 11 eggs! Well fine chooks!! :thumbup:

Pacific - i dunno why but never really think that Turkeys lay eggs? Lol! They are crimbo birds to me, although not a huuuge fan of Turkey, find it quite dry.. 

Is anyone doing anything spookylicious for Halloween?


----------



## pacificlove

Going to a friends place for a couples night Friday (the hostess is ~11 weeks pregnant, I've known since the moment her period was late, LOL) but no plans for Saturday. We are far enough out in the country that we won't even be expecting any kids again. 

Gosh, my boobs hurt today....


----------



## mrs.green2015

I would also like to see some test! Especially a positive one! I hate that I've been so busy working I haven't had time for his wonderful site. 

As for Halloween our plans right now are to order a pizza and watch movies. We've been so busy every weekend I'm exhausted. Plus hubs has been house sitting in our home town (an hour away) for two weeks so I miss him. I've only seen him on weekends. :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also,

Sorry about that witch Cb 

Hopefully your boob pain is a good sign pacific!


----------



## Catiren

hi! im Cat and my SO and i have been using pull out method since last month but it failed us. that pregnancy was a chemical though. he does want another but im on the fence about being on the same page. he just basically wont use a condom and i have this strong feeling that this cycle ill be knocked up again. ill be ovulating next week and my last two bfps were early. the first was 8 dpo, the second was 7 dpo. so the earliest i can start testing is 13th of november but i really want to wait until missed af.


----------



## pacificlove

Hi Cat! Welcome to our group :)

How old is your little one?

Personally, I do not like the pull out method, actually I hate it when DH does that. LOL, sorry TMI. But there are people that have used that method effectively for a long time until that one cycle where you go "did DH pull out quick enough? Did he put it back in too quick?" It also comes down to how much control your guy has when he's getting that close..

:hugs: FX you both will be on the same page when the time comes.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi cat! 

Welcome to our crazy group. Hubs and I have never used the pullout on account of the fact he hates it. Lol mine also refuses to use a condom so birth control has been my responsibility. But we haven't use any in a long time as we were ttc but now we're happily expecting!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where in the world is J? Has she forgotten about us? Lol I want to know how things are with her man.


----------



## Catiren

pacificlove said:


> Hi Cat! Welcome to our group :)
> 
> How old is your little one?
> 
> Personally, I do not like the pull out method, actually I hate it when DH does that. LOL, sorry TMI. But there are people that have used that method effectively for a long time until that one cycle where you go "did DH pull out quick enough? Did he put it back in too quick?" It also comes down to how much control your guy has when he's getting that close..
> 
> :hugs: FX you both will be on the same page when the time comes.

heey. shes 5 months. she will be 6 months on nov 7th. i totally know where yur coming from. im not a big fan of pull n pray but the only thing we r on the same page about is that if i get pregnant again using this method then its meant to be


----------



## Catiren

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hi cat!
> 
> Welcome to our crazy group. Hubs and I have never used the pullout on account of the fact he hates it. Lol mine also refuses to use a condom so birth control has been my responsibility. But we haven't use any in a long time as we were ttc but now we're happily expecting!

oh congrats!! i never took my pill on time and i told him i kept missing it but it didnt really make a difference to him so i stopped taking the mini pill.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi cat! Welcome!

Hmm...methinks he may be sneaky sneaking some soldiers in there...so how are you feeling about a small age gap between kids?

Mrs, only 2 days!!! Can't wait for your appointment!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just had some bleeding. Of course I freaked so hubs is now on his way home from work. Idk what to think but I'm really freaking out.


----------



## campn

Green- are you just spotting? I had spotting up until 12 weeks, and it was red. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) but as long as it's light and contains no clots, or no cramps, it's probably just implantation bleeding. :hugs:

Jlm- I miss you!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Red or brown? I spotted late in my pregnancy, about 2 days. It was brown but enough for a pad...that was somewhere in the 6-7 week range. Obviously all was well :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just finished at the doctors. Everything is normal and the cause of the bleeding is unknown. But we got to see our little slug and it's the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen. I still have my appointment for Friday to follow up. But in the meantime you can see the pic they have us tonight. 


Ps. According to this scan I'm only 6 weeks not 7.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Catiren

gigglebox said:


> Hi cat! Welcome!
> 
> Hmm...methinks he may be sneaky sneaking some soldiers in there...so how are you feeling about a small age gap between kids?
> 
> Mrs, only 2 days!!! Can't wait for your appointment!

i absolutely believe this. last night he texted me (sorry tmi) "can i come inside u?" so im certain that he knows his sneaky fake pull outs im onto.. so hes just going straight in lol at least he had courtesy to ask but i doubt thats gonna stop him from pulling out late if at all now.
im actually on another site most of the time and a woman there with lots of kids always says its alot easier and more fun with them close together. HAHA omg nice try ;D strangers are trying to convince me as well


----------



## Catiren

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just finished at the doctors. Everything is normal and the cause of the bleeding is unknown. But we got to see our little slug and it's the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen. I still have my appointment for Friday to follow up. But in the meantime you can see the pic they have us tonight.
> 
> 
> Ps. According to this scan I'm only 6 weeks not 7.

dont know if this puts yu at ease since it regards my 34th wk along but i had a whole week and a half of red bleeding and clots but baby was absolutely healthy and untouched. after monitoring and frequent trips to the L&D, it was coming from my cervix dilation the entire time. i still carried to term which was awesome. so sometimes the bleeding can come from the engorged parts of the female anatomy and itll be fine. i hope thats the case for you and that everything is A-OK!


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs <3 yay for no major issues! Was "slug" moving? I can't remember how much they move at this stage... Did you get to see a heart beat? 

Cat, maybe you can use some spermacide or the contraceptive film? I wasn't really ready for #2 until my son was a few months past 3 years old lol


----------



## Catiren

gigglebox said:


> Mrs <3 yay for no major issues! Was "slug" moving? I can't remember how much they move at this stage... Did you get to see a heart beat?
> 
> Cat, maybe you can use some spermacide or the contraceptive film? I wasn't really ready for #2 until my son was a few months past 3 years old lol

i actually asked him to buy some spermacide but he said the reviews on it were bad and he didnt like it or want to use it because of that. hes the one with the money so i cant buy it myself! i failed to convince him to use any kind of protection but pull out hes agreed to.


----------



## claireybell

Hey there & welcome Catiren ;) 

You will love this thread, its all very tmi but we dont care haha! 

ohhh mrs G glad all looks ok in there! What times your official apt tomorrow? 

Pacific, im dying for you to retest tomorrow haha!! Yay!! 

We wont be doing anything for Halloween, il probs have some wine seeing as im on period now heh heh., silver linings! 

Wonder where J's disapeared too? Hmm.. 

Just for fun, i typed in google 'General chatter pull out method' and whats the first link on the top if Google page, this very link to our chat thread hahaa!! Love it! 

Many eggs today giggs?


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, I remembered to take a picture after I was just about done putting eggs away, LOL It's probably a little too small if you get lots of eggs every day, but the mesh is small enough for the quail eggs, which is why I bought it. 

[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_20151029_061442.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20151029_061442.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

CD33 for me.. still no AF. Definitly using a pee stick if AF still hasn't shown tomorrow. I did go back and count the days (correctly!) on the calendar last night to see if I ever went to CD33, that's a first all year. CD 31: yes, lots. CD32: once all year.
We are into uncharted territory with CD33 now.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh look at your cute egg basket hehe!! Oh i bet af doesnt arrive ;) heheee good luckers missus


----------



## pacificlove

Yay for wine drinking CB! I have been drinking Clamato juice.. it's not quite the same as a Caesar but close (I got lazy and didn't even add the spices to the juice).

Mrs: Glad everything was well with the scan. Slug looks very comfy!

J: give the pickle a break and talk to us?

CB: funny but we are one of the longer running chat threats at the moment. 

Cat: there are a number of different spermicide out there, did he research them all? And yes, they are bad for you .... if you are a sperm.


----------



## pacificlove

Gosh, boobs are so sore today, I am debating about taking my bra off. How work appropriate is that? My boobs are small and I am wearing a sweater (not particularly thick) but work with a bunch of guys...:shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- just take it off! Lol 

Cb- enjoy a glass or 5 for me. After last night I could really use one. 
Gig- saw the heartbeat but didn't get to hear it because It's too early. But it's possible we may hear it tomorrow. I can't wait. I'm tearing up right now thinking about how happy I am everything is okay. All the women in my family have had trouble getting and staying pregnant so I was worried more than normal. 

Cat- we used to use spermicide. I can't remember the name but it's a little strip you stick up your "whoha" about 15 minutes before sex. It's disolves and then you're good to go! Although maybe not the most reliable form of BC still better than nothing if you want to wait a little bit.


----------



## pacificlove

Bra is off, it doesn't feel much better. Hope it's not too obvious, LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Any more spotting, pl? Still planning on testing tomorrow?


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, cute basket! I like it! Mine's kind of like a wishful thinking basket....way oversized lol. 

Oh...8 eggs today :) we also got a dozen into a local well known bakery :dance: hoping for good feedback from them in a week or two!


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, if AF doesn't come by then. No more spotting.


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow thats great Gigs, getting eggs into local Bakery woohoo!! 

I will indeed have glasses of wine for you Mrs G, how many scans do you get throughout pregnancy? In UK we only get 2 unless its a high risk pg like twins or something else, im partaking in a hospital trial study to get pg, once im preggers il get 5 lol im very excited hahaa but i bet it takes me a few months to get pg though. :-/

Oh J, where for art thal J?? LOL

Cat we've never tried pull out method, ive always been on the pill, when i was bf i was on progesterobe only pill but didnt get on well with it, have you tried pills instead or spermscides maybe?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay gigs! That's great news!!

Cb- I think we only get 2 or 3. I'm not sure. I'll get more info tomorrow but I think I might get more now. The doc last night said because of bleeding even though nothing seems to be wrong I'm put into a higher risk category. So I imagine I'll get more during the 1st trimester rather than the standard only 1 or so.


----------



## claireybell

Probs the same number of scans they have in UK i expect then, il be having a 7 wk one aswell, is it an ultrasound or vag one they did? Those vag ones are just urghhhhhhh lol had 2 of then in past,


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't mind the vag ones lol. But according to the scan last night I'm only 6 weeks but they tried the stomach and couldn't see anything not because it was too early necessarily but because I have a tilted uterus it's tilted back so it's father down in there. At 7 weeks I've seen both stomach and vag. I think it just depends on how the bean is growing and the moms body.


----------



## claireybell

The vag ones they can see much clearly aswell i guess, with dates at such an early time my sister had a couple of early ones aswell & they said she wasnt as far along but by the time her 12wk scan came along, bubs had caught up with growing as she was put a few days ahead of her original wks she thought she was, ah you'll get pg packs & stuff from your midwife tomorrow hehee


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yay on getting your eggs into that bakery! That is an awesome start to your home business!!
My chickens were on total strike yesterday, but I think they are finally starting their molts...

Cb, what is the pg study about?


----------



## claireybell

Pacific forgot to ask before, do your boobs usually hurt/ache or anything before period? Mine have never! Only when i was like 6-7 wks pg i notice ouchiness


----------



## claireybell

The study is called Nipper, basically Nutritional Intervention for pregnant (ttc) if you Google The Nipper Study, it goes into detail, studying how a ttc & then pregnant woman metabolises sugars in the body & if this has any impact on the baby when born with regards to childhood obesity & Diabetes i think, think it also looks at gestational diabetes, it takes part in Southampton uk, New Zealand & singapore, 1500 ttc'ers to be recruited, its a drink that contains all pg vits & then some will have nothing added & then the others will have the pg vit drink plus the ingredient that helps metabolise sugars in the body, is already found in the body & just a lil extra of it in the drink, only the lab scientists will know whos drink has what, i like science & its a bonus to get extra scans Lol! But you can only stay on study for a year, if not pg by then, you get dropped as such.. I quite like it :)


----------



## claireybell

I just gotta hurry up & get preggers lol! Was recruited on the study in July this year


----------



## pacificlove

That sounds like a cool study, especially if you get some extra scans out of it ;)I know you'll catch that egg next month, you were so close this month!!

Boobs have only hurt maybe once after o and lasting right up until AF. But definitely not like this. It's getting better now, CM isn't much (even though it feels really warm/moist down there) I think I'll def. have an answer tomorrow morning.
But I might need J's eyes to squint at a test if it's still white...


----------



## pacificlove

Looks like you'll be getting some great nutrition out of this study!


----------



## minties

That is such an interesting study! I don't eat sugar otherwise I'd be keen to look into that.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Mint!

I probably eat too much sugar :haha: i was so surprised when i didn't have GD hahahhahah i think i ate ice cream, like, daily.

Mmmm i could totally go for some ben and jerry's again...


----------



## minties

I love sugar too much! I'd be eating all the icecream in New Zealand if I had a choice. I only eat about 20 total carbs per day.

I got GD with my daughter but ate better with her than my son, go figure!


----------



## gigglebox

Gotta love the irony!

Great job on the weight loss by the way!


----------



## pacificlove

Well more spotting earlier.. Hope it's not af. Check again in an hour to see if it continues. :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry pacific. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## claireybell

Morning girlies

Oooh il be avidly watching this thread this afternoon for your testing updates Pacific hehe! 

Yeah, im quite interested in science stuff (geek Lol) i did a Vitamin D study with Tiley so thought id see what else was going on this time around, i dont eat lots of sugar really but sugars are found in most food whether its added or via carbs etc :) plus, i hate taking those those pg vits, the tablets are bloody massive, was so glad when i run out of them & could finally start taking the supplement drinks ha ha!! Its yuk though, no flavour at all but its weird, almost chalkyish, glass of juice straight after ha ha!

Heres the link (if it works) just for geeky intrest ha! 

https://www.mrc.soton.ac.uk/web2/co...egnancy-to-improve-offspring-outcomes-nipper/


----------



## pacificlove

So... the spotting that started late yesterday afternoon was the precursor to AF. :( So do I mark it down as CD2 or CD1 today?
I had a feeling this month wouldn't be it, too much stress. I think that's why AF is 2 days late too. Stress pushed things back or didn't let it happen.


----------



## gigglebox

:( so sorry pl :( i'd personally mark today as 2 so i can feel one day ahead, haha

So then...we'll all get it together this month, right? ;)

J, what's the status on pickle? Any ttc talk yet?


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, but since bleeding technically started yesterday, today would be CD2, right? ;)

As for o, I am predicting at least a 31 day cycle.. cycles seem to be getting longer. :growlmad:And I need to convince hubby to be cold. He's been wearing his long johns (aka warm underwear) already so probably not helping the swimmers. Guess we need to talk...

Yepp, we'll all be testing one after another. LOL


----------



## pacificlove

Alright, I was honest with the new ticker... I have plenty of time to buy more opks. 17 days to go. Ugh.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry pacific. 
Gigs is right this month all of you are strong bfp darn it!


----------



## claireybell

Ah sorry pacific really thought it was ib, i agree with gigs, cd2 & its less dsys until ovulation ha ha!! Im cd3 already! 9-10 days still O time hehe! Mrs G what times your scan midwife apt today?


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's in a little less than an hour. :) I'm pretty excited but super worried at the same time.


----------



## claireybell

Oh how exciting :) it will all be fine Mrs G, try to relax & enjoy! We'll be awaiting updates yay!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs, we need something from you! LOL picture of the scan or a pee stick, LOL.

Hopefully not nearly as much stress for me this month, although I have no doubts that they aren't talking about lay off's again. My job is affected by the oil...Should know in the next week or two if I will continue to have a job.


----------



## gigglebox

Hope it doesn't come to that PL :/ 

Good luck at your appointment mrs!and i agree with PL, we need a new photo!


----------



## pacificlove

I should know before the end of next week... more likely by wednesday.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here's the pic from today's appointment! They officially said I'm 6weeks 2 days. So new due date of June 22. Glad that little slug grew from the other day. But the doc was super fast and didn't really show us the heart beat. Oh well. No more appointments until nov 30!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Awwww look at the lil bean in there, bobbin about :) its lovely, congrats again :flower: November date will fly around quickly Mrs G

Im watching Harry P half blood prince at the moment & a glass of Rosé yum yum!!


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww <3 squishy little Z!

Yup, it's Z now to me, because of that Z on the photo lol

Cb, that sounds amazing. I really want to watch harry potter!


----------



## minties

It always seems like an age between your period starting and O time, my sympathies xoxox

I usually ovulate on CD26 and have long cycles which sucks balls.


----------



## claireybell

Hi mints, i always used to have long cycles aswell, ovulating around cd22/23 uhhh but since having my son its like its jump started it into shorter cycles, im sure theres natural remedies to try & shorten cycles so you ovulate earlier, ive seen some things on some other posts.. Im going to get a Google link for you if i can find one :) 

Gigs im such a harry p geek hahaa!! On Sky satelite movies at the moment its playing all if the Harry P films.. Ahhhh heaven ha ha


----------



## claireybell

I found a link, check these out Mints :)

https://www.findhomeremedy.com/herbal-remedies-for-ovulation/

Theres some goodies on here, hell, i think im gonna get some evening primrose oil capsules for cm, mines always a bit pants!!


----------



## gigglebox

Interesting! I wonder if EPO helped break my waters when i had Des. I took it and had a pedicure in the same day (both suggestions from mom friends who swore by them). Water broke about 1pm the following day.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Mint- 
I took black cohosh to help me ovulate. I didn't have a long cycle but I wasn't ovulating until about 5 days before my period which wasn't enough time for implantation and what not. So I took black cohosh. I ovulated early actually I'm almost 100% sure I ovulated twice based on my due date. It makes you ovulate around CD13-15 which would help your cycle length. But hey worked for me the first cycle!


----------



## claireybell

Yeah epo is excellent for hormones esp pms etcso i defthink it helps with labour inducing & ovulation! I just purchased some hehe! 

I used to work in Holland & Barret health & diet store years ago & we sold loads of epo, black cohosh & wild yam root extract, all aiding in pms, ttc & menopausal, women used to swear by them!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G: that looks like a wonderful healthy bean!! Your next scan is ONLY a month away, time will fly. We are counting down 119 days until we move..

EPO you say, I'll have to look into that. LOL At this point I have no idea if I even ovulate... but I just about have DH convinced not to wear his long johns for the month of November. Expecting snow any day now and by January our daytime high will be -15C to -25C, so very cold so I can't ask him to go without as soon as I put mine on. haha

I know mom needed help conceiving each time, the older brother took 3 cycles and I was on the first cylce of hormone shots. Somehow I am sure fertility problems are hereditary, right?


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, will it be as Cold when you move to your new abode?? 

My mum had no probs concieving me or my 2 sisters yet my older sister had to have Clomid & pcos, but then baby no2,3&4 (diff father to No1) she fell pg straight away infact 2-3 were woopsies lol! My younger sister has pcos aswell, shes on the Pill with fiancé but im sure she may need a lil help, then theres me.. No ussues apart from me having a tube removed but ovulating just fine, & my ectopic was conceived on my Pill.. its weird! I think every girl is diff :)


----------



## pacificlove

Interesting, this month I plan to use opks, just to see if I O according to those pee sticks. Temping would probably be more correct but I feel like that would add stress.

As for our move: By far better temperatures! Right away, we'll be looking at a 30 degree Celsius deference in March, maybe more! We are moving onto one of the smaller islands off of Vancouver Island. So right on the pacific. They get snow once or twice a year and lasts maybe a day.

The best part: the island only has a population of 3500 people, yet there is a midwife on the island!!


----------



## claireybell

I still have a pack of 5opk's left from last cycle but i get pains & allsorts when ovulating so hoping i can get more jigging with SO in this cycle! Days leading upto ov'ing.. I cant believe im back to temp taking again though haha, i said i wasnt going to do that this time but i cant help it, i know it'll happen when the bodies ready but i really want a Sunmer sprog again Lol

Oohhh i bet you cant wait to move Pacific! Mega bonus that theres a midwife there aswell :thumbup: 

I just want to be in my ovulation week already so i can get started already ha ha!


----------



## gigglebox

I know how you feel cb! Cd13 here an still no ov signs :coffee: <---- i've been using this emoji more than usual lol

Guess this is going to be a long cycle. Either that or my o pain will just hit me the day of. OR i'll really get bamboozled and have no pains, which happens, like, once every two years. Let's hope it's not that....then i'll really be confused on dpo's! 

I feel like it should be happenning soon though...i feel so much more relaxed this cycle.

Cb, i don't think you'll have much trouble "falling"! Sounds like you come from a very fertile family :thumbup:

Pl i'm so excited for you. Moving is such an adventure! It sucks to move all the stuff but once you're done...it's sooo nice to change things up. How long to you plan to stay there?


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> I know how you feel cb! Cd13 here an still no ov signs :coffee: <---- i've been using this emoji more than usual lol
> 
> Guess this is going to be a long cycle. Either that or my o pain will just hit me the day of. OR i'll really get bamboozled and have no pains, which happens, like, once every two years. Let's hope it's not that....then i'll really be confused on dpo's!
> 
> I feel like it should be happenning soon though...i feel so much more relaxed this cycle.
> 
> Cb, i don't think you'll have much trouble "falling"! Sounds like you come from a very fertile family :thumbup:
> 
> Pl i'm so excited for you. Moving is such an adventure! It sucks to move all the stuff but once you're done...it's sooo nice to change things up. How long to you plan to stay there?

Haha i love that emoticon :coffee: yup any day now tra la la la Lol! 

Last cycle my ov pains didnt start i think until
Cd13 which is 2 days later than usual & then was bombarded ha im sure yours will happen shortly hun! 

I always chuckle when i type 'falling or fell' pregnant :haha:

Have been sooooo bored today! Riley had a 20 min meltdown about a book apparently??! Lol! Then i found him passed out on his bed cuddled upto his teddies awww


----------



## minties

claireybell said:


> Hi mints, i always used to have long cycles aswell, ovulating around cd22/23 uhhh but since having my son its like its jump started it into shorter cycles, im sure theres natural remedies to try & shorten cycles so you ovulate earlier, ive seen some things on some other posts.. Im going to get a Google link for you if i can find one :)
> 
> 
> Gigs im such a harry p geek hahaa!! On Sky satelite movies at the moment its playing all if the Harry P films.. Ahhhh heaven ha ha

Aww that's so kind of you! It has shortened from how it was before I had kids, used to be about 90 days long bleh.

I thought I was about 10dpo but my cervix and cm say otherwise, they are both showing high fertility signs, so maybe an even longer than usual cycle this time...yay...not


----------



## claireybell

Have you peed on any opk sticks to see if any lh surge is on the horizon? What kind of cm have you got at the moment..? I never have checked my cervix, well i have but always feels the same & not sure what im feeling if that makes sense Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the positivity Cb! I thought it was finally happening...but nope lol; i'm getting the feeling that it'll start int he next day or two, or i'm totally wrong haha...but we'll see! 

Mint, did you mean to say a SHORT cycle? Maybe you're ov'ing on day 10?


----------



## pacificlove

Morning ladies! 

Giggle, you are just about to o, right? 

As for me: AF decided to leave early. WTF??? She's always here for 6 days, always, there has never been an exception. Never!!!:shrug:
I am just about to call the spotting I had 2 days before AF showed as CD1, so then I'd be CD6 now and AF would have been here for a normal 5/6 days, if that makes sense. LOL
I am starting to get real pissy with my hormones and body. This cycle is already off to being weird. Bleeding was never strong either.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow pl, that sounds so frustrating!i swear our bodies know when we're overly observant due to ttc and they mess with us!

I should be o'ing soon, but no real signs of it being on the way :( we've been bd'ing every other day anyway but i'm so afraid we're going to miss it somehow. Today is cd14...looking back 4 month i o'd on cd 15, 20, 17, and 14 i think...so i'm hoping it'll happen within the next 3 days. I'm sooo tempted to pick up opk's but i don't want to waste the money (yes i do but i won't).


----------



## pacificlove

It is so frustrating, on the other hand I know i am not alone...

Since this cycle is off to a wrong start I think I am going to see if DH is up to BDing every to every other day from now until AF arrives. 
In other news: DH was doing the laundry yesterday (in other words, he loads the washer and dryer, then dumps the clean laundry onto our bed and I get to put it away before going to bed) so I fished out 2 pairs of long underwear and hid them... :blush: 

It's snowing today.. first daytime snowfall of the season. I feel bad for him, but hope he didn't start looking for another pair. HAHA


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol that's funny Pl. Also my periods were always 3 days but the month I got preggo it was only 2! So maybe it's like good luck lol


----------



## pacificlove

LOL, thanks Mrs G!


----------



## JLM73

Hi all...I am still slacker ass status:blush:
Gah Halloween was a bust, Bday was a bust, and just finished lomgest spotting evvvvver ugh luke 12 days WTH
Otherwise trying to recoop from kid crud germs....ugh


----------



## claireybell

Hey ya'll 

Urhhh child bugs are evil, but hope your are good & on the mend J, hopefully be your ov'ing time of month yey!

My cycles being weird aswell, im on cd6 now, last 2 days ive had the brown spotting but keep getting random achey cramps like when your on your period?? Nevervget that & it hurts lol!! Bloody bod & ive erupted in 3 mountains on my chin urhhhhh no amt of make up covered those bad boys today!! :( 

Pacific, if men having really warm balls :haha: does that do something to there swimmers? Can he not wear them outdoors & then cool them off indoors do to speak Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

J glad you checked in! Hope you feel better soon. I'm avoiding people who sneeze or caugh like the plague. Haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and as for me- nothing really going on here. Yesterday I had the slightest pink on the T.P when I went to the bathroom. It was honestly so light I wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't looking. My weekend was super low key but we have lots did rain today which makes me super tired. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Thats the best way Mrs G haha! Plus, you cant take any pain killers really when your pg so you gotta fight it all cold turkey bluueghhh! 

Spotting is so common in early pg when you think really once your preggers it all should stop! Rainy weather always makes me feel depressed as you can never go out & do anything, we've had tons of Fog on/off all day, container movements onto our trains came to a halt this morning because it was so bad :-/


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't mind the rain as long as I don't have to drive much in it. But it just makes me sleepy. Fog on the other hand sucks! I can't stand it. 

Ya spotting is I'm just on watch to make sure nothing happens. Basically take it extra easy and really make sure you don't do what you're not supposed to, like taking medications or drinking caffeine.


----------



## claireybell

Yeah try not to stress about it though as it'll start driving you nuts hun, lotsa feet up & warms baths :) ahhh id love a swim in the tub, we dont have a Bath tub :( only shower.. Pfft!! 

I hate driving in rain aswell! Constant need for AirCon to clear the windows grr!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Not stressing! I'm actually doing really good so far. Lol 

When did you all tell people with your previous pregnancies?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G: I wouldn't worry about the spotting, unless it gets worse. 
As for telling people, we'd wait until 12 weeks to tell people. 

J: glad you checked in, kid bugs are nasty. Hope you feel better soon. You didn't mention pickle, all is well?

CB: I love the rain, or a good wind storm. Put on some good rain gear and head for a walk with the dog. Hardly anyone else will be out there, so you have all the trails to yourself (and the dog). I love it. With good rain gear, I'll be out there for an hour or two.
We've had a light snow fall all day, didn't stick yet, but it made everything all muddy. I used to love the snow, it took me 3 winters in this province to say "I am over it"... What my 24 previous winters didn't do, this province did in 3, and it makes me sad. So happy to move in 117 days.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya I'm doing okay. The only hard part is no sex! We can't have sex for two weeks after any bleeding or cramping. So every time I spot it get cramps the two weeks starts over. Today is day 1 again! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, love your count down! Maybe you need a new ticker haha. I used to love snow, then i hated it because my damn job never closed even in terrible snow (and then i'd still have to work from home). The lack of snow days made it less exciting. Now i'm back to liking it because i'm home anyway and hubs gets off work :thumbup:

J, we need details! Why the busted days? What are you sick with?

Mrs, i told people at 8 weeks because i had an early ultrasound and was told all looked good.

And i love "bad weather". Not such a fan of heavy rain, but i LOVE overcast on a mild day...also going running in light rain is regenerative to the soul lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

We had two scans, 6 weeks and 6 weeks 2 days. Everything was fine. Next appointment is nov 30th at 10 week 5 days. Won't necessarily get a scan though, we originally wanted to tell people on thanksgiving (nov 26) with originally due date that would put us right past 11 weeks. But now since due date has changed I'm a little nervous but hubs really wants to. I'm so irritated that the next appointment is days after thanksgiving. So I'm trying to figure out what to do! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Yeah, it's a big countdown, hoping it won't make the wait seem endlessly long since there is nothing to look forward to in the mean time (like in pregnancy where there are ultra sounds in between). You are right, I need a ticker, right now it's all in the head. LOL I text it to hubby each morning when he gets to work. 

Mrs. that is terrible about the sex... Sorry. Hopefully the doc just said no to the vanilla option?


----------



## gigglebox

Can you switch it to a day or two before? I think when to tell people is a very personal choice. Do it when the time feels right :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

They won't let me switch I tried. They said "you have to be 10 weeks and 5 days" so I whined to hubs since the docs don't care lol 
I think we're going to tell as long as everything is fine until then. But I've even thought about a private scan. How crazy is that? I'm pretty sure I'm just overthinking it all.


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe you could invest in a doppler? Although i'm not sure how useful it'd be at 10 weeks...


----------



## claireybell

I really wanted to get a doppler & my midwife said its a personal choice but she advised against it, only babys heart rates vary all the time from one day to the next slightly higher/lower & it can cause panic & alarm when theres no need.. I kinda see that now looking back

We told immediate family around 6 weeks & then just before my 12wk scan for everyone else as i was so excited & work started wondering why i switched to de caff tea & why i was eating banana chips & apricots all the time Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Well then you'll just have to be patient ;) 

My cm is finally changing to watery :dance: i hopped on that pogo stick this morning :winkwink: hope we catch this month! I think i'm starting to get slight pains in my right ovary but it's hard to tell. That right ovary of mine is an over achiever! I ov'ed out of the left last month, but the two month prior were right. I can't be certain but i think Des was a right sided egg, if i remember correctly...

Anywho, hoping i'll ovulate in the next day or so!


----------



## pacificlove

I'd have to tell my direct supervisor fairly soon. My desk is situated near the shop, so I still get to smell fumes, etc on occasion. I'd want to move my desk.

Gigs, FX!! Lots of pogo stick usage for you!!


----------



## claireybell

Yay for inpending ovulation Gigs hehe! Get you ride on girl :) Jig until your cm dries up & then ya covered woop!! 

Ive (not us Lol) decided that we will be doing a 7 day challenge starting from CD10! Sex every day up until CD17 if possible.. We'll see how that pans out hahaa! I'l raise the subject this evening & get him on board hehe!!

Im getting some good vibes this month ladies! 

J, hows the pickle? Hope you & new boy are doing ok ;-)


----------



## pacificlove

Nice plan CB! 

I discovered DH was wearing yet another pair of long johns yesterday but forgot to hide them this morning.. Ooops. 
My plan is to bd every to every other day from now until AF arrives. LOL Since I have no idea when o actually happens, if at all. Gosh, that will be a lot of bding.. and a big challenge!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa pacific we will both strive to hump almost every day then, my goodness we will be foooooked lol - no pun intended :rofl:

Why are long johns not good then? Im sure ive heard about it before but just wondered.. :-/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Having sex every day/ every other is exhausting! We did last month every other. Before we were just doing around o time. Good luck ladies! Lol


----------



## claireybell

Exhausting indeed.. Im not up for that lol but i will strive to do my best haha! But you got your BFP that cycle Mrs G so it does pay to be active hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Exhausting for sure, but then I can't say we missed o... We'll see how I do with the challenge. LOL 
We didn't bd last night.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha keep us updated ladies! For me even when i didn't want to I made myself and once it starts to get fun you forget you didn't want to. Lol


----------



## JLM73

Still sick here,,, totally missed O, and haven seen the pickle man in over a week
Due to him working ALOT more to cover all the holiday spending etc
I literally skipped SO many days this month's chart, and since I spotted most the month- Ugh just checked I'm on day 24 of a 26day cycle....Joy
:coffee:


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Still sick here,,, totally missed O, and haven seen the pickle man in over a week
> Due to him working ALOT more to cover all the holiday spending etc
> I literally skipped SO many days this month's chart, and since I spotted most the month- Ugh just checked I'm on day 24 of a 26day cycle....Joy
> :coffee:

Glad we have you back! Sorry you've been sick :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry you're still sick J. Pickle on board for Ttc next month?


----------



## gigglebox

J, that's how my periods are every month. I also spotted until cd12 this time, and am shaping up to have a 27 or 28 day cycle. That's why i'm considering a partial hysterectomy! Such a pain!

And while i'm bitching...I'M PISSED. should be o'ing today, maybe tomorrow, and i'm almost certainly coming down with a cold or something :cry: will that effect conception? I'm so upset.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry about being sick J, hope you feel better soon. 

Gigs, FX on NOT getting sick. Garlic, honey and lemon are my home remedies. 

My spotting came back yesterday afternoon, so AF took a day away from her visit.. This cycle is so off already.


----------



## claireybell

Pissed annoyed or pissed Drunk lol.. Bless ya gigs, im sure it'll happen in next couple of days, if anything i think feeling poorly will increase chances of implanting as the body naturally fights to stop implanting & conception so when the bods feeling a bit run downits probs in your favour as such if that makes sense? 

J did you actually ov through all your spotting then.. I wonder if your cycle will be longer this month due to the long randonm bleeding?

Hehe love your moving house ticker Pacific ;)


----------



## JLM73

I have never spotted so long after AF, which is usually 5 days total:shrug:
I only did one $store opk on cd13, which is,y usual O day, but it was so Neg there was barely a 2nd line. Then got busy, and sick, and son is here so I gave up temping at all cuz last time MrPickle and I met it LITERALLY was netflix and chill, no action 
Then at that point having missed the timeframe for O I kinda got lazy and threw in the towel. Good thing is if I am lucky all that daily spotting held O off.
Worst part is I am all kinds of off task...so I truly have NO idea where I am or when I will O next.
FF says today is cd24, and the old bat is due cd26....NOT amused at the idea, but at least I will have a chance to get my act together lol


----------



## claireybell

Uhh so another period is due again then.. Ohh nightmare! But if so, least you can be cd1 from scratch so to speak J.. Get yaself better & hopefully Mr Pickle will have some time off from work to rendezvous ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I bet you haven't o'd yet J. But it would be nice to start over kinda like CB said.


----------



## pacificlove

I agree, new month, fresh start... sorry J. Hope the pickle is up to ttc with you?


----------



## JLM73

Yea he's on board for NTNP, as he doesn't need the added stress.
So basically I will do all the charting and monitoring from behind the scenes but turn :sex: into work with a set sched.
I just had the pleasure of DS running crazy all over the house the last couple hours...which I wasn't appreciating since I'm still feeling bad
Well just when I got him settled down...he passes horrible gas:sick:
Once again I have to give the lecture about bad manners....
Then he says Oh man I hope that was just a pass gas and not an accident..:huh:
Of course ... a mess.
I finally checked my cp/cm High, med texture, and def closed??
Looks like AF may be delayed. I don't get pms as a hint so can't go by that.
Def going back to temping tomoro.


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo! J does that mean you'll be properly joining us for all this ttc malarky?! Yay! 

Pl, i also love your ticker ^_^

No ov yet here :/ definitely sick though. Hoping it doesn't screw everything up...cp is firm and high, cm back to creamy...thinking my ov is being delayed. Sigh.


----------



## JLM73

Yea involved but lost as hell where I am lol. Gotta get back temping ugh I'm exhausted


----------



## claireybell

Oh yay ntnp is great hehee! So glad hes on board.. ;) 

Maybe you having a slightly longer cycle Gigs?:shrug: last month i got to watery cm but never stretchy & then it went back to creamy sticky & thsts when i ov'd hmm. Do you get ewcm most cycles aswell?


----------



## gigglebox

I only checked last cycle since we didn't officially start to ttc until then, and i didn't see any ewcm last month. But i woke up this morning to more watery cm and my cp was high and soft and open, so i jumped on it again :winkwink: hoping it actually will happen now! Today is cd16. A 28 or 29 day cycle isn't unheard of for me if i o'v today or tomorrow.

J i'm so excited for you!

Cb, time is flying! You're already almost in your fertile window again!


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is good news about Mr. Pickle! So happy for you :)

Gigs, so you are officially in the 2WW, will you test early?

I thought that ticker was cute, can't wait for it to be over though, haha!

Spotting here has stopped again, so DH and I BD last night. He seems to be on board for every to every other night. Might have to give out some massages to butter him up. He's been having back muscle pains for a bit.


----------



## claireybell

Haha back massages always end up in humps in our house Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Morning ladies! 

I feel a lot like death today. But had two meetings so I'm in the office struggling. I'm nauseous and have cramps I think. I don't really know anymore because gas has started to feel a whole lot like cramps. But it's not exactly that either. Just a weird feeling that makes me not feel good. 
Back massages are the same in our house but only when he gives me one. 

Glad you're ntnp J! Since it's something you really want and is important to you. And us so we can look at your test.


----------



## claireybell

Im sure everythings all good Mrs G, right up until i was three months or so i had random aches, twinges, pingey feelings, its all the stretching in there  hiping your nausea passes quickly though .. 

Hope you caught that egg Gigs hehe keep hoping on to cover yaself lol! I think SO is feeling fruitful this eve, just got home from work & hes buyed me Wine Lol


----------



## gigglebox

^i second that! I need more tests to squint at!

No, i'm not officially in the tww...i don't think. Still waiting for my O pain to hit, and it hasn't. Going exclusively off cm and cp today may have been the day, but the lack of ovary pain is extremely unusual. 

Now...if someone could drug my son so i could get some sleep, that'd be great :thumbup: i'm feeling like a zombie...and this kid, who slept poorly last night, is full of beans and is being a defiant jerk so i was hopin so much for a nap. He's in his room yelling quotes from some show, keeping himself awake. Grrrrr


----------



## JLM73

So we all know I had a lot of long spotting and I have NO idea where I am O-wise or AF ( due tomoro)
So the temp I am SURE is off due to bad sleep, Son flopping all around, and I woke many times but.... Cervix is pretty soft, and open but thats usual a day off :witch:

took my only opk just because I wanted to poas lol and Oh my:shock:


----------



## JLM73

Gig I'll send the sitters :trouble::grr:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I knew it J! I knew you were going to have a long cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, that test looks about positive! Is it possible it's just a pre af surge? I think i read somewhere that's a thing...

I think either way you require pickle juice :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

I'm just praying the egg hasn't hatched- just yet, no idea if that is the start or end of surge...
Definitely trying to visit the Pickle lol...hope hes in a VERY good mood lol:winkwink:

I have never really done opks preAF so hope it's the real deal


----------



## pacificlove

J, I second that motion, you need pickle juice!!

Back massages make me all tired and relaxed. If we want to give each other one, I have to start by giving one first.. or else he's lost all chances.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I have used OPKs all the way to aunt flow. Ok maybe I used them as alternatives to hpt. Since they pick up the hcg hormone and I had a couple left over. For science right? 

Anyway I've never gotten anything that close to positive before AF! Go get the pickle J.


----------



## JLM73

You are right MrsG...trying to confirm operation *Pickle Poke*:flasher: but SO can't use his phone at work- his boss is an ass.
I think I recall using an opk once right before AF just out of boredom, and to see how positive a surge there was since so many ladies see something before AF. I got 2 lines but seriously the test line was SUPER faint.
I just dug thru over a weeks bathroom trash bin (eww) mostly nose blowing:sick:
to retrieve the opk I did cd13 - usual O day.....
Feeling a bit better now...hopeful even. :smug: so I am claiming this opk as +
(if nothing better it makes SOMETHING good on my chart:blush:
Pic below!:happydance: Now let's hope the Hag doesn't show tomoro:growlmad::gun:
*OPK cd13 (usual O day) and Todays OPK cd25...wth lol*


----------



## claireybell

Operation pickle poke :rofl: hahaaa i love it!! 

I reckon the longer use of progest cream at end of last cycle has thrown this one right off. That opk is like literally positive J! ;) crazy all our cycles are merging together at the same time almost!

Ive peed on opk's near way after ovulation on approach to
Period & theyve never looked that dark in colour!


----------



## JLM73

Thx CB...just wish I had been better on temping this month,
but hey, if it all works out tonight...I won't care:lol:
Now my MIA oldest son left this morning with a girlfriend, strollllls back in for 5 mins
Next thing I know I get a text saying he is playing soccer:football:
In inconsiderate male child lingo "hey mom - I expect you to pick me up tonight at 830":shock::saywhat:
[-X[-X[-X
Ohhhhh no he DIDN'T!!! Thinking I'm his personal cabbie :bike:AND on Operation Pickle Poke night:flasher:
oh helllll no:ignore:
I told him Sorry I have plans!:sex:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa u aint no soccer mom Lol! Cheeky buggers arent they! Pickle plans are far more needed haha! Maybe try & destress Mr Pickle with a neck shoulder massage and then.. Ooh la la ha ha ;) you should start re temping in the morning, do your temps usually stay above a certain temp range after you have ov'd? If they just thinking if after a day or so your temps spring up you'll def know if you ov'd hehe :happydance:

Well, ive had one glass if wine & my eyes are nearly closed uhh tired as! Dont think il be pickling anything this eve .. Maybe tomo morning if we dont get a suprise visitor in the bed at early doors i may get on board ha ha


----------



## JLM73

My temps are all over the place:shrug:
I always see the slow climb, but get occasional shoots up then down.
The progest def made them stay high, but skipping that this go round.
If you click my chart in siggy you can scroll down to last month ( with progest)
I'll attach a few others...
Ya know nothing quite says sexy like a naked woman standing spred eagle to type then doing the Pengin body cast waddle to the shower while the burn build on my upper lip, under arms and Nether region!! :shock: YIKES
I'm trying to go all out...GOTTA RUN NOWWW!!
*2010 son BFP*

*July and Aug losses this year*


----------



## gigglebox

wooohoooo J! Sounds to me like you got Pickle on board right on time :dance: and I love the operation name...pickle poke...hahahahahhahahaha

cb you're right, we're all ov'ing around the same time. Weird! it'll be kind of fun to be in the tww together! maybe not with exact same dates, but even so...

Still :coffee: on this damn ovulation. I'm so paranoid and scared I'm going to miss it. I've done all I can...but I'm so concerned I haven't had ANY pains yet. just, like, ever so slightly but it's not my ov pain. I know it well, and it hasn't happened yet. wtf. I'm getting frustrated...


----------



## claireybell

Arhh i feel frustrated for you gigs! Maybe you are on a longer cycle? Any chance of some jig jig this evening?? Have you got any opk's? Less than a day after i ovulated my opk was negative again..


----------



## JLM73

Oh for f#@k sake....just finished all my girlie prep and my migraine hit back with a VENGANCE!!!
To top it off...Pickle holder is in a grouchy mood and not getting off for TWO more hours...now I am on hold AND have to tread lightly so he doesn't cancel WTF...Just took some Ibuprofen, a blood pressure pill, and small coffee to see if it's a caffeine headache - I'v skipped coffee several days now:dohh:...


----------



## pacificlove

Basically we are all a few days apart, me being the last of us. 

Gigs, get on that pogo stick just in case. 

J, wishing you the best for operation pickle juice tonight!!! FX!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Not happening tonight. I'm too achey and potentially feverish. Very frustrated with my body right now.

J, wtf?! THE STARS MUST ALIGN, DAMN IT! You didn't get all that hair off for nothin'!

Ok guys, send me positive ovulation juju for tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

And just as she lay dying...life literally slipping away with each pained breath....JLM stretched out her hand, and begged one of her TTC Sisters to please save ...the Preciooooussssss ( oh wait that's Lord of the Rings):dohh:

The light of the final tunnel narrowing....A final dim glimmer left in her eye
ever...so...small
:shock:
:thumbup:Houston....we have reached FULL FERNING


She shakes her fist angrily at the sky* LIVE damn you*!!:sadangel::haha:
Yes I am being MAJORLY dramatic...but I am hurting!!!:brat:
HOW are we all SO close and falling apart????


----------



## gigglebox

WOOHOO!!!

Ok, sweet talk mr. Pickle.

Bring him beer and chips and chocolate.

Give him a rub down....then give him a RUB down :winkwink: 

This must happen! I need an official tww buddy! Yes i'm selfish!


----------



## JLM73

Headache is down from a 15 lol to about 8...
I def want it to work ...He says he will call when off work...I think I will just head that way so if he tries to cancel I'll be like :saywhat: Dude I am already over here !!
Ugh so irritated as he starts his day at 5, and if not off till 8 thats already a 15 hr day...then I also have to wait for his daughter to be asleep...so she doesn't come a knocking:blush:
her room is literally across the hall from his...Dude I just want to hit it and Run lol


----------



## claireybell

I like that idea Gigs, J did you take him chips, beer & choccies hehe! I hope he gave in to your irresistable charms J, nothing worse than shaving it all & nothing uhh! I have a great 'ecard' for that but cant post pics grrr!!! It was something along the lines of, 'i shaved my legs & fanny & all he wanted to do was watch f**king DVD's' hahaa!! He starts work at 5! Thats about the time my alarm went off this morning zzzzZ!!! Its 0632 now & im in kitchen catching up on b&b chat ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

Couldnt resist, i emailed you that ecard J hahaaa


----------



## JLM73

Thx Claire! I do need some humor before bed
*Project Pickle poke=pitiful*:roll:

Lets see successes- 
Hair beautifully done the way he likes :thumbup:
Nails painted, and feet well pedicured :thumbup:
90% of Nether Hair removed, and legs etc :thumbup:
Wore the shirt and jeans he liked when we first met :thumbup:
Makeup well done , but not too much :thumbup:
And finally my signature cologne he like applied to all fav spots - even endured the pure alcohol burning of it on the lady area - freshly burned by nair :shock::thumbup:
Arrived close to but not at his home, and waited the extra hour he was late :thumbup:

Now, we begin the downward portion of the mission going from fab to flames...
He opens the door and walks away on a work call :huh:
I kept a polite smile and waited a couple minutes, and finally went to the restroom.

He finishes his call, and immediately states "I gonna watch some movies and go to bed- I am ignoring this, as yes he had a loong day, and figure I can jump him before he falls asleep.

I position my self on the couch in a pre snuggle position, maintaining proper smile, and give him a bigger smile as he sits... AT THE OTHER END of the couch:saywhat:

OK I nonchalantly move closer in a couple mins - don't want to seem too eager right?:shrug:

His daughter comes racing straight to me, HUGE grin, and telling me about her day, and SHE immed snuggles on my other side...brief chat about her day.:friends:

Sooo, now he starts the movie Ted2- horribly inappropriate but hilarious humor, made quite awkward as his daughter is still there, (I am rubbing his back and head with free arm as he continues melting into said couch.
Due to very adult humor and language in the movie he stopped it and sent her to bed. We REstart the movie, and I am awkwardly squirming at scenes where a woman wants to get pregnant:blush: and ALSO a scene where they SPILL semen cups all over one character:blush:

The movie stopped working for some reason- He has been falling asleep anyhow, and I suggest "Why don't we go upstairs?" :winkwink:
He says Naw...I'm putting in another -Black Mass...Awesome gangster movie.
:trouble: Not FIVE mins in he is sleeping - so I playfully poke him and kiss him on the neck :thumbup: which he laughs and swears again he isn't going to sleep??

This continued for a bit, and I was debating letting him sleep and :sex: later, or be more aggressive...it was already *midnight*- so aggressive.
I hey sleepy head, and pull on his toe (curled up on the couch)
He says "I got something ELSE you can pull.."
I say Oh yea, and when I lean in to kiss him, gently holding his chin, he TURNS HIS FACE AWAY!!!! WTF Flag on the damn field!!!:growlmad::yellowcard:
Now I'm irritated but figure I'll let him keep dozing in and out.
I continued holding one hand offering to let him lay down and playing with his hair...at *TWO am* he promptly wakes from his catnapping 
Stops the movie and says "I'm going upstairs to get to bed"
And OFF he went walking upstairs, not waiting for me to come:shrug:
So I tagged behind and once up there feeling QUITE awkward:blush:
He simply stands there and stares at me ...Like when you TRY to give someone a hint to leave???:growlmad:
So i tell him - I know you need your sleep babe, I'm gonna let you sleep cuz I will only wake him up leaving before he has to..."
To which he give me a blank stare - and says it's whatever...WTF
:trouble: So NOW I walk right up and ask Why are you acting weird
and he replies He's not So like two kids Yes you are, no i'm not.
But EVERY time he looked AWAY- couldn't look me in the eye ](*,)](*,)
So I again politely said he needed some sleep and I would see him later..
NOT the way I expected AT ALLLL!. He did sheepishly walk me to the door, and my car....where he is suddenly very chatty about trivial things:dohh:
I again go to hug goodbye and a peck and he was very stiff about it:growlmad: WTF again.
So I kept it ladylike and told him I know your tired and stressed, but relax lol...get some sleep. 2nd hug MUCH better.
*In the car* I send a kiss emoticon and repeated get some sleep.
*This is where Bad went to worse sigh*
He starts a texting frenzy- starting with 
"I need some help lol" I say " I would just keep you up lol, goto sleep"
He then replies "Yea you probably couldn't get it to go down"
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Reiterating why this is like a bitchslap to my face- He has gone 2 hours before and NOT finished...But him saying that to me was like it was an insult- like I am not able to please a man enough:trouble:
Oh uh uh
I tried to keep my replies light but ended up going back to him being weird all of a sudden- which he still denies.
I got home at 2am, it's almost 4am and I am still seeething.
*Mission Failed* and I don't know I want to bother trying again tonight- so I am OUT this cycle:hissy::finger:


----------



## gigglebox

Wow. WOW. Wtf is his deal?!is this guy worth it, J? He seems like a bit of a prick...well at least he certainly acted like that last,night. I mean maaayyybe the comment was a challenge, not an insult...just trying to give him the benefit of the doubt...but why was he being so weird and aloof?

I mean, maybe there's a reason he's got two failed marriages under his belt....?


----------



## claireybell

OMG & what the actual f**k!? I think you really need to ask him bluntly what his issue is or if he is still intrested in the relationship thing.. I know its difficult when you really like someone but in the beginning (even when ya tired) it should be all excitement & humps :shrug:.. & the fact he cant look you in the eye for straight answers would really make me snap, you are very calm with him, i think i wouldve blurted something out :-/ maybe the text comment was meaning how horny he felt? But then why wouldnt he put out??.. Frustration probs doesnt cover it!


----------



## JLM73

Ugh tossed and turned alllll F-ing night- sleep pill did not work at all :growlmad:
Ugh I am honestly starting to think his "performance" issue of lasting a looonnnng time, since his motorcycle accident is either
1- due to pain pills for his neck/back injuries
or
2- :blush: perhaps it's a combo of being 44, and his injuries, because he is very open that he has alot of sex drive, and DEF can "rise" to the occassion but he doesn't have as much sensation as before the accident- thus hours of sex without an ending most times sigh

I have snooped around and not seen ANY prescript pain pills, so I HOPE that isn't the issue as I will def put his ass on the curb!
And honestly he doesn't act high or like a pain pill user - trust me :roll:
I saw hundreds working in the med field, and volunteering at rehab etc.

I honestly think he has nerve/sensitivity issues, and I'm sure it hurts his ego, even tho I said I understand, and obvi there are medical things that may help...

:brat: I really like him and he is definitely interested, so I think he is kinda pushing me away.

I just REALLY want my baby dream, and am REALLY torn whether or not to bring up a donor- I know he would flip the hell out as he is very much a "macho" guy with NO tolerance for "cheating/sharing"
I know he wouldn't feel ok with me getting preggo from another guy.

:shrug: Honestly as he agreed to NTNP, I think he is being distant because he knows he may not be able to make my baby dream happen AND we def can't afford the IVF route...our insur doesn't even cover it :cry:


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* forgot to answer you...He is super lovey dovey when out and about even with his daughter sitting on the couch watching movies together etc, but the MINUTE he sent her to bed he got very blah.

It def seems like he feels pressured to perform, since he get kinda frigid once we are alone. Remember he was back to normal once I was walking out lmao :hissy:
Yes I am being VERY calm with him because it is as tho he is trying to make ME say F U and walk away- then he can still be manly and blame the breakup on me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry J. Maybe this weekend when he isn't working like a mad man you could have a talk with him. Maybe don't bring up baby just try to figure out why he's pushing you away and more about his problems. Is he willing to see a doctor? 

Afm- I feel like crap. I can't really explain it but my stomach hurts. Sorta like cramps sorta not. Also have been bleeding this morning for a little longer than normal. I haven't been worried at all since the first time but I'm starting to now. I know try not to. I'm trying to stay calm and relaxed so I'm working from home today to try to feel better.


----------



## JLM73

Oh gosh MrsG :hugs:
Hoping it is just growing pains! Try to rest up tho and water water water 
:hug:

He is a very proud man, so me thinks agreeing to NTNP, has hit him now that he may not be able to achieve something for once. And yes he has been to several docs since 2007...he even showed me all the lovely penis pics:blush: of the testing etc lol
Rods poking and prodding.
Each doctor has simply said it's likely nerve related, which I get- he seriously broke his back, ribs, neck etc! Coma and all - amazing recovery for so much- seen all those docs and ugly pics and scars:shock:
I read up on it tho and male infertility, urology etc- all guys with similar probs the studies say if they can get it up - even with less sensation, they should MENTALLY visually etc be able to "finish"
I mean men who can't get erections can finish just getting mentally turned up!

I'll broach the subject of seeing him later tonight- so if he say no...I'm gonna play it cool.
Just back off, and maybe he will get relaxed again and Chase me again :dog: lol


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later...for now, this is where i'm at.


----------



## gigglebox

My photo didn't show :( "not sure if ewcm or leftover seminal fluid"

Ok J, makes more sense now. He's being sensitive about his issue....maybe his "you couldn't get it back down" comment was a self pity comment. Lots of things to be read there....but glad he is definitely interested. Maybe he's subconsciously pushing you away as a test?

Mrs, so sorry to read that! Bleeding is always scary, but often nothing. Hope it stops and everything is just fine!


----------



## claireybell

Completely makes a bit more sense J when its put like that, maybe the pressures on him to perform as you say.. Completely forgot about his accident.. Are you guys able to get away for an eve without the squiggles to have some snuggley comfort cuddles to chill out & take his mind of the pressure poss.. If you see him this eve hope its less stressful for you guys :)

Oh no Mrs G.. Hopefully its nothing & all the stretching in there is causing some spotting, very common but still horrible to endure

Gigs you able to re upload that pic? Had you recently had jiggys then? My SO's fluid has always been quite watery, fingers crossed its ewcm, had anymore of it?


----------



## JLM73

OMFingG...:hissy:
I literally got ONE hour of sleep last night, and have been driving from place to place ALL damn day and the minute I get in the fricking door my :jo:mother is pissing me off asking me THE SAME questions OVER and OVER and OVER!!!:hissy:
I get that she is 74 and losing it and not admitting it - but how many Fing times do I have to repeat YES I will get you a subway sandwich for dinner, YES I know what you want you get the SAME sandwich everrrryy week:growlmad:
Then in 2 minutes Ok I wrote it down:dohh:
I knowwww I get it, I just want to sit down before my next errand run and EAT for the first ....time...today
Then she proceeds to READ me every frickin ingredient....arggghhhh!!
Then AGAIN she come to my room to tell me where she PUT the order she wrote!!!
I'm gonna frickin lose it!!
Thirty minutes straight now....:ignore:
To top that off I just did a SEVEN hour pee hold just to do a repeat opk
and the LAST thing I want is nagging:hissy:
....my opk is already neg :cry:
No sleep, holding pee 7 hrs and NO food are not a good mix with a nagging mom:trouble:
I want to yell WOMAN I am literally missing a ttc cycle and you are nagging about a damn sandwich???:gun: back away from my door....
(Thank you for letting me rant, so I don't go to jail:haha:)


----------



## gigglebox

Not since this morning. I'll see what tomorrow brings... Grrrrrrr all i can do is growl. Oh and yes, :sex: this morning and the previous two mornings :thumbup: not sure if it'll do me any good though, seeing as i have no idea if i'm going to ovulate any time soon :(


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh J wth?! Guess you can't very well tell mom to shove it but.....


----------



## claireybell

Feel your pain & frustration J, my Dad had senile dementia, grr & stressy at times! Oh noooo your opk neg :( that happened rather quickly.. Depending on when you ovulated though say it was earlier today or this morning, 12 hrs later.. Still can catch it maybe? 

Keep humping Gigs, more girly sperms left up there swimming aboot for that egg :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

:nope: Claire...I have had a really long and stressful day, and have opted to bow out of trying to see Prickly Pickle tonight- not to mention older sons work sched is making it very hard to time meeting again tonight...:sad: Therefore I simply put the ball in his court by msging if he wants to finish our movies* tomoro *night.
He is still at work and can't really reply until later.
I figure that way he can't feel like I'm being pushy, and hopefully not seeing me for the night - he will get rest- Pull Head from ass :haha:
and give him a chance to MISS me. Especially because his daughter asks all the time if I am coming over:winkwink: let her guilt daddy into feeling bad for being an arse!(insert Donkey here lol).
:coffee:


----------



## gigglebox

That's a good plan. Sorry you missed your window though :( hope he feels a little guilty and makes it up to you.

His daughter sounds like a cutie though :) glad you are her are getting along!

Afm...FINALLY think i'm getting proper pains in my right ovary! *pushed on ovary* wait, maybe not. ARRRGGGH this cycle has no end in sight! I know i need to be patient, i'm only cd16... But dang!


----------



## JLM73

:haha: You are getting ttc crazy Gigs hehe
Where did our Dobby disappear to??
I don't even know if she's lurked but def hope all is well


----------



## gigglebox

She lurks ;) and I miss her too, but I understand she may need time <3 so i won't harass her...

But YOU, J, get no mercy! Time's a'tickin'! Pickle doesn't hear that tick tock coming from your uterus? :haha: probably because you look so dang young. Anyway, hope everything is better timed next month. How long is your lp?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love that gig is getting really into it! Not using OPKs can drive you crazy. 
J I think having him miss you is perfect!!

I'm feeling a little better. Spotting stopped awhile ago but this pain of uterus expanding is so painful!


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad:
Actually he's really PISSED me off now...I have facebook but RARELY use it.
He however is cracked out on it, and I sent a "good morning" smiley,
later in the afternoon "Hope your day is going well"
and eve the question about - are we going to finish our movie tomoro...
This ASS has literally check into facebook about 5 times in the last hour and half....and has not replied to me at allll.
I'm seriously pissed off- as he is acting like I did something wrong in my opinion.
I'm not sending anything else tonight as it would DEF piss him off lol.
But trust me...he will get the Bitch Wrath come am if he still has not replied.F-ing men.
I'm seriously tempted to go meet donor ...but I am trying to be Rational at this moment grrrrrr:trouble:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ugh what a tough stop to be in J! I honestly don't know what I'd do.


----------



## JLM73

Well he finalllly decided to reply that he "just got home":roll:
So I "kind of" waited to reply that I jusst got home and had a long day too:ignore:
Lol seriously...why do men act like their hard days are SOOO much worse than we could have?? pffft
He still hasn't confirmed tomoro night, but I'm not asking again:sulk::finger:
pretty sure I o'd today as ive been really crampy and that usually happens when my cervix moves high in the sky and opens more:growlmad:

Even if he decides to actually give it up- earliest we would do that would be over 24 hrs away- Yet again- this is a reason I prefer to try and make this work than keep using a donor-Live in Penis :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Def like the leaving the ball in his court & make him miss & chase you abit hehe :) sorry you missed you ov window though :( 

Haha gigs you are a ttc cowgirl, ride him baby! Get the egg! Do you randomly have later cycles? 

Glad your spotting has eased up Mrs G, the stretching can be ouchy but its all good :)

We miss you Dobby hope you are doing better & we see you soon Mwah!


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, i think i'm cd17 now...not unheard of for me to o this late.i did o on cd20 a couple month ago. I'm just confused that i haven't FELT it yet with all the other signs. Very confusing.

J, i don't knkw what i'd do in your situation either....but i'm the impatient type so.....i'd probably lay it all out their. "It's either you or a donor" type thing. I don't know....

Who knows, maybe he has an insemination fetish LOL


----------



## gigglebox

I HAVE EWCM!!! Ok i'm irrationally excited about this :haha: we didn't dtd this morning though, but that's ok because if we had i wouldn't have seen the ewcm (or disregarded it as his pickle juice :haha: ) 

Maybe this means i'll FINALLY ovulate soon! And i miscalculated, I'm cd18 today, not 17. Ok...happy sexin' and ov'ing vibes ladies!


----------



## claireybell

HAHAA!!! Yay!!! Get in some more loving baby!! I bet this is your month Gigs, lotsa baby dancing these past few days woop!! hehe!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just wanted to let you guys know it looks like I'm having a mc. Doc appointment to confirm but there's no doubt.


----------



## claireybell

Oh noooo.. Mrs G.. Im so sorry, lots hugs & love :hugs: Have your pains & spotting got lots more?


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Oh noooo! *MrsG*!! omg ....I am so so sorry:sad1:

*Gigs* Excellent news lady- jump on him later today!

AFM - I am so fricking stressed and aggravated to miss my this cycle by 1 day bcuz SO couldn't stick to what he said, and NOW he has yet to reply STILL to ystrdys question I can come over tonight and hang with him and his daughter:growlmad:
Seriously, it's a simple yes/no...I sent him and ultimatum:gun:
I told him I'm not trying to bug you but if you don't want to be in a relationship Let me know and I will stop bugging you.
I'm over it seriously. I realize he literally has 14-16 hour work days mon-fri, but WTF:growlmad: If you have time in the morning to post shit on facebook in the morning and evening- then you can F*@king answer the simple question.
I don't even care if he wants to end it at this point bcuz he has been such an ass the last cpl days, but I feel so so bad for his daughter, as she asked me the other night if I will be at her bday party next week and I told her "Of Course!"
I even have her gifts and all...When I DON'T show I'm sure He will tell her some BS about me bailing- and that pisses me off even more.:hissy:

Will see how it goes, cuz I am NOT gonna let him smear her image of me.
I think she got so attached bcuz her mom is gone:sad1:
F him ... if we break up, I know he leaves his car unlocked, I'll fricking leave her gift in there - or have his brother give it to her:thumbup:

I'm crampy as hell, cervix is moving again, firm and closing up...this day is sucking ass so far


----------



## claireybell

Ah J that sucks! But i think an ultimatum is def needed though! hopefully it will be an answer that doesnt end everything for the both of you.. I think you need Wine tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Lol mom is nagging:jo:
man isn't talking:sulk:
I'm in a nasty wicked mood:devil:...super crampy
Claire, screw :wine: I need a bottle of cheap ass Tequila:drunk:


----------



## JLM73

Annnnnd f me ...apparently instead of trying to contact my SO
I should just check his friggin facebook page to find out he is not my SO as of 14 hrs ago...WTF!?

He [posted : for those trying to be in his business, he is single and has been single for a long time, and is not seeing anyone really

OK yay, I am officially single, sent him a mega F off and other pleasantries message
wished him well :finger:

annnnd am setting up some non BD :sex: for later tonight cuz I do have a regular standby:winkwink:

Ugh, well I am on to look for a donor that is closer so we can BD like monkeys next month :rofl:
This time I won't get distracting with DATING :coffee:


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs! Oh no i,am so sorry to read that! What is going on? What symptoms are you having that makes you sure it's a miscarriage? :hugs: i hope you are wrong and everything is ok!

J, i knew he was a prick! What an asshole move. I'm so mad for you that he wasted your time. Hope you can find a closer donor! About the gift, Maybe you can just drop the gift off quickly at the party directly to her?


----------



## JLM73

Where is everyone??
Funny how Mr "I can't use my :telephone: at work" has sent me Back to Back messages the last HOUR, because he doesn't understand WHY I am offended by his post : for those trying to be in his business, he is* single *and has been single for a long time, and* is not seeing anyone really*

Silly me :haha: To think when you are with someone exclusively for a couple months, having :sex:, and going to all each other family functions- You aren't in a Relationship...:saywhat:
Hmm....and all this time I thought it was normal to think all that meant something...silly silly me:dohh:

Oh nooo Gigs...if she even SEES me she RUNS to me and hugs me- would def make a scene, not to mention they haven't said WHERE the party is.
He's Pissed off that *I* am offended by his comment and told me 
"IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHO OR WHAT THE POST WAS ABOUT - STAY OUT OF IT"
:thumbup: I did take myself out of it:rofl: and now he's trying to convince me I shouldn't be offended but STILL doesn't consider us together....:finger:
Let him cool his heels, I'm good on my end:coffee:


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's official. Baby and sac came out on their own. But bleeding has slowed way down and still a lot of think lining the doc is concerned about. Came home to think about if I want to do the pill to finish it or d&c. Now waiting to hear back after I've decided for d&c. I'll be scheduling for either today or tomorrow. 

I can honestly say this is the hardest thing ever and really traumatic. I saw the baby and sac come out and I just knew.


----------



## claireybell

Omg J what an #%^**$>*!! Too many words! But i am sorry though as i know you quite liked him.. ! But hell yeah tequila lol!! Get on those shots lol! A much closer donor is def needed yey!!


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> It's official. Baby and sac came out on their own. But bleeding has slowed way down and still a lot of think lining the doc is concerned about. Came home to think about if I want to do the pill to finish it or d&c. Now waiting to hear back after I've decided for d&c. I'll be scheduling for either today or tomorrow.
> 
> I can honestly say this is the hardest thing ever and really traumatic. I saw the baby and sac come out and I just knew.

Oh Mrs G im so so sorry .. Loadsa hugs hun Xx


----------



## JLM73

Oh so sorry MrsG :sad1:
That is very rough...I have done that in the past at almost 16wks ....
I hope you heal quickly :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

J, he is an asshole you are better off without.

Greenie, biggest e hugs. I am so sorry. :(


----------



## JLM73

*DOBBY!!!*:wohoo::wohoo:
OH how I have missed you!! You just made my day!!
How are ya?? Yea I put his ass on ice...I did really like him and his daughter grew very close to me- since she has no mom around I guess :sad1:
I told him I don't do casual "dating", and that after a couple months of being together almost daily- If he still thought we were "getting to know each other" and wasn't sure if he wanted a "relationship" then he had bigger problems:growlmad: pfffft

Oh well...he is a stubborn ass, but I obviously hit a nerve telling him Go do your thing and I'll do mine - cuz I got massive texts for an hour :haha:
Who does that when they don't really know if they want the person:roll:
I just feel bad for his daughter, but I'll drop a gift for her with his brother, so I know she gets it.

Anyhoo HOW ARE YOU???


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> It's official. Baby and sac came out on their own. But bleeding has slowed way down and still a lot of think lining the doc is concerned about. Came home to think about if I want to do the pill to finish it or d&c. Now waiting to hear back after I've decided for d&c. I'll be scheduling for either today or tomorrow.
> 
> I can honestly say this is the hardest thing ever and really traumatic. I saw the baby and sac come out and I just knew.

So sorry to hear Mrs.Green. &#128542;


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popped in to say he is a dick then going back to lurking. I'm honestly trying really hard to remind myself tonight that I love my life and it's not worth ending


----------



## JLM73

Ahh* Dobs*...so sorry hun. But on a good note, well a great note *YOU inspired me* to stop moping and weeping and contact my donor on a last minute hail Mary effort to see if he would meet me half way with some :spermy: in the VERY odd chance my Eggy is still floating around...and guess what...:bunny: He DID!!!:happydance::happydance::wohoo:

*All because of you my sweet Dobby!*:friends:
You made me realize I was a day off ( due to waiting on that jerk) and when I checked my cervix- it was even Higher and still OPEN :shock:
So I saw your post again and :dohh: What am I doing??
I rang him and he said no prob he even met me half way so there was no long drive!!!
Luv ya for getting me in the tww in the final seconds on the clock<3<3<3
Wish me luck...cuz I have no temp rise yet, so hoping I O'd today with the crampiness:dust:


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh did you meet you donor J... :winkwink:

Dobby soooo nice to see you here again even if your lurking :) i see from your ticker that you have the wedding booked, excellent news! What kind of day are you guys planning?? 

Gigs, you having anymore ewcm?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs and mrs, i am so, so beyond sorry for your losses. My heart aches for you both so incredibly much.

Depression is a funny thing...it can eat away at you but make you not really care that you're falling. But your life IS worth living. The hardships are what make you a stronger person ultimately, even if you're weakened right now. You are also in a situation where you can now relate to people going through the same awful experience. In this case, mrs. G, who undoubtedly needs some support from someone who's been there. Know also that ending things is a permanent solution, but your depression will heal in time. Why do i know this? Because i nearly killed myself 15 years ago. My life felt so stupid and meaningless and sad....but i am so happy where i am now, where i was even 5 years after NOT ending things. So maybe i went througt that crap so i can be here, talking to you now, letting you knkw that it won't always be like this....and you would be a cold flippant bitch if you were unaffected by what you went through. Embrace the pain--it's part of the human experience, and we are a unique species in that we have all these "feelings"--but find something that can bring you at least temporary joy and try to force yourself to do it (it doesn't come easy at first, as enjoyable as it may be).

As for me...

No idea when/if i will/have O'd. Cm is wet and super there this morning. We didn't bd yesterday but did this morning...i took an OPk yesterday (yup, i caved and bought a 20 pack from walmart) and it was negative....so i'm either not close yet, or my surge has already passed. This whole not having ovulation pain thing has me so darn confused, because it happens to some degree every month. Maybe it's an annovulatory cycle? Oh the irony, if that's the case.

Sorry to rant. I'm frustrated.


----------



## JLM73

Gigs Excellent information you shared. I think ALL of us have some point in life that we want to hit the "end game" button. And you are so so right about how what we or someone else goes thru - may be meant to be- so that we can give another inspiration, wisdom, and hope later in life...as long as we persevere, and don't decide to end our own journeys.

I had a man I fell for years ago, a coworker, and fell HARD for him. He was "That guy" that EVERY woman at work was crazy for, and they all tripped over themselves trying to get his attention. I too found him AMAZINGLY attractive, but didn't even Think we had a chance, and NEVER tried to get him.

Well imagine my shock, when he came after ME! He initiated the relationship and I was absolutely on :cloud9:, and thought life was as Great as it could be. Well fast forward a couple months, and I was *blindsided* when he invited me over only to tell me he was ditching me and our REALLY great relationship - to return to druggy, cheating Ex!?
He was a Nurse, I was a Paramedic, and she was a cokehead slut..
I was DEVASTATED and felt in that moment I was literally not as worthy as a lowlife cheating druggy. Not to mention ALL the ladies at workwhispered and gossiped and giggled - I am sure out of jealousy that I had ever been the one he chose.
I literally went from Super confident and secure of who I was to questioning if I had EVER been ANY of those things.
Well my point is that was* NINE* years ago. I went thru a Horrible depression then, and drank and drank every night after work to dull the pain - not caring if I woke up the next day:nope:
Eventually I got past it- even got a tattoo to symbolize "Queen" to remind myself to NEVER let a man devastate me like that again, nor treat me badly. I even had to SEE this man every night at work, and work together acting like I was OK, and he KEPT talking to me with general chitchat...it was HARD.

My point is I was past all of that silliness and looking back Why the F*CK had I ever let him affect me so much?? I saw him a cpl years ago, even went out to lunch with him- He is now fat, has no ambition, and a gambling addiction, and is divorced from the druggy girl. LOL:rofl: Felt SO good to see the Karma Bitch slap he had gotten...

Well Fast fwd again to my life now, and I TOTALLY did not see it yesterday, when my recent SO put me thru this crap the last few days - I was pissed, and aggravated, but once I read his "post" on facebook that he wasn't seeing anyone- I was DEVASTATED again - to be classed as non existent after all we have been doing together the last few months. I LITERALLY sat on my bathroom floor and sobbed, that deep gut wrenching CRY just like NINE years ago, my heart was hurting SO badly, and then I felt SO stupid again.
It was a rough day- especially since he kept texting things that made me feel even lower- like he had no clue WHY I ever thought we were really together.
Still hurts now when I type I am crying.
BUT - my tattoo and the fact that Dobby- who is going thru Sooo much pain of her own- took the time to come from lurking to make a post for me::cry: It literally was the Reality Check I needed to STOP letting him hold me back yesterday from the goals and dreams I share with ALL of you ladies:flower:

Sorry for the loonng post- but I agree with Gigs- sometimes the gutwrenching PAIN that almost ends us, is the SPARK to SAVE someone else from their end!
So yes *Claire* it may be too late but I DID get out of my misery, and forced myself to NOT give up, and met the donor last night.
I am 100% happier today than yestrday, and once again have HOPE and am again wondering :dohh::huh: *WHY* did this Man hold sooo much power in determining who I am yesterday??? OMG....today - he is that sad pitiful man from years ago :rofl:
I feel GREAT today- Thx to Dobs and MrsG with all their sorrow- taking time to support ME, and all you other lovely ladies <3<3<3 You al!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies.

J, so glad you got out to see donor. I'll be watching and lurking through your tww. We got your back.

Gigs, ty. I won't ever actually do anything. I was hospitalized twice my senior year, once because my therapist was worried and once because I attempted. I saw my dad's spirit was I was unconscious, and I promised him when I woke up I would never do something like that again. So it's really more battling to keep from drinking and going through that again.

I think I ovulated yesterday. I was crampy Wednesday night and really horny Thursday night. Then I had this tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning when I haven't bled all week. Took my temp for fun and I know I live in a new place on a new bed with a new bed set... But it was 98.01. But idk. I'm on bcp so it's probably all in my head. In any case, haven't had non bd for almost a month and now SO has ptsd around having sex with me. Last time it took... Like 5 months to completely get over it


----------



## DobbyForever

And the engagement may be off. Don't want to get into it.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Dobster:friends:
Live seems like a friggin roller coaster...Halloween Horror nights I rode a newer one, and It climbed HIGH, dropped with crazy speed:shock:, shook left and right, climbed again and just when you thought you could see what was coming next...It looped me sideways, and back....DEF how life, TTC, men etc have been for me the last year..sigh
:hug: Ladies


----------



## gigglebox

All i can say is I'm sorry, sending all my hugs and support and am happy to listen if you ever wish to talk. Hope SO isn't making bad choices because of his current emotional state :/


----------



## DobbyForever

He is. He is stressed at work and his family is being a bunch of asshats. So I'm getting the brunt of it all.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobby I'm so sorry about everything. I can't imagine going through this so many times. You inspire me. And we are super close so if you need anything let me know. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right back at you beautiful. Love you all


----------



## gigglebox

Is this a positive opk? Taken on a 2 hour hold at 5:30pm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup: Gigs!! :wohoo:
:plane: take off Mama!
Have missed you all today!! Took my mom out to the local Greek Festival and ate like a fool hehe. Was a nice distraction...despite her nagging all day:ignore:
:dust: ladies


----------



## gigglebox

Yay!!! Well hopefully the lady :sperm: are already lurking but we'll give them a defense boost tonight or in the am. HOPEFUL this is finally happening! 

Hey, no judging. I had a bag of white cheddar popcorn and jerky for lunch. I'm eating a burrito for dinner.


----------



## JLM73

Oh and Sorry you are the dumping zone for your man's stress,,,I swear men don't know the difference between VENTing to us and being A holes bcuz they are stressed or pissy- I know that is 100% of the reason my recent SO was being such a shitt, he has a total Win/Lose custody court date in 2 weeks, and there is a 50/50 chance his daughter may go with her mom to Nebraska...which for those not IN the US, is NOT anywhere near central Florida :rofl:
I get it I really do, but he def took his "stress" out the wrong way.
If his daughter is awarded to mom ( who is married to a military career man), he will likely only see his daughter 1-2 weeks per year, due to not being able to afford the travel/flight expenses and time off work.
Obvi he has a wee bit of ego hit over his ex "moving up" in his view, and thinks the court may see them as more stable and military being more respected than a truck mechanic bla bla...
So Nooowww I understand why mom up and moved and left the daughter a couple months ago- they had mandatory military move orders:plane:
I am a military kid and my mom stayed behind and dad moved earlier than us alot when things had to be handled, but apparently she thought she could just take her , and he filed an emerg. hearing which is how he got full temp custody now (takes a breath before continuing)
I get why he is freaking the F out- as he has never been away from daughter, and they have always been in FL, but pffftt :trouble: I am NOT his dumping zone.
I told him last txt ystrdy- handle your court stuff and find out what you are doing, I'm out!

I'm sure I will hear from him again but I said No Dice[-X[-X 
He needs to handle his baggage before even thinking about trying to talk to me...Not to mention I used the Donor Pickle Juice last night- and I am not mixing my TWW stress with anyone else's BS:gun:


----------



## gigglebox

Wow look at all the thread stalkers online right now!

I don't blame you J, he needs to get his s* together before dragging you into it. Maybe he'll calm down after that's done with and he's hopefully awarded custody. Maybe at that point you can entertain the idea of dating, IF he's begging and IF he's ok with you being pregnant (because you will be!) 

On the bright side...looks like we'll be in the tww together :thumbup: does that make you 1dpo?

Where is PL?


----------



## JLM73

:winkwink: Like the positive thinking Giggle:haha:
Also the BEGGING hehe
Um, I don't know. I thought I had missed my temps, but frankly with all the waking and tossing I have been doing in am, not sure how off my temps are:shrug:
Was hoping for a confirmation temp rise today, but didn't get much so hopefully a.m.
Frankly my chart is SOOO crapola this time around, I would have to have a hell of a rise in temp next few days for FF to not be aggravating lol
We shall see


----------



## JLM73

Soo...:munch: In the last hour and half, I have been typing and reading on my bed, and eaten a hotdog, chips, bottle of soda, and a friend gave me SIX of those xlg chocolate bars - dark organic- these are with hazlenut and currants...I have eaten 2 whole :shock:....Step awaaaaay from the chocolate :blush:
I'm blaming ttc....(quietly shuffles away...)


----------



## gigglebox

Mmmmmm you're making me want some chocolate! Hubs has a friend over tonight, they are out front with a fire going. Thinking of getting Des in bed early and roasting some marshmallows :thumbup: 

Or just going to bed. I'll get my swimmers in the morning :D or as we have been calling it, his "daily contribution to the cause" lol


----------



## JLM73

LOL I love that phrase! 
I think you need chocolate....to go with the roasted marshmallows and grahams=SMORES!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

You know i ALOMST bought the rest of the ingredients for that when i was at the store, but every time i do that i just end up eating the marshies by themselves


----------



## DobbyForever

Waiting for SO to get home so we can go to my work thing. He's running fashionably late as usual r_r

J, agreed with gigs. Hopefully he'll calm down once he gets custody. Being stressed is no reason to take it out on you and he'll do the same next time he is stressed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 15


----------



## JLM73

Have been staring at my CRAP Chart, and REALLY hoping that little dip ystrdy- cd27 was O day....seems the only way I have a chance:wacko:
I didn't get a .4 shift up today, but I have been waking like every 30 mins to hour in the ams just before temp time.
Also I am pretty much disregarding the entire chart before cd25, as I really didn't expect to be trying this cycle, and didn't temp at all, or was sick the whole week before, and the early temps I was on AF or spotting, or temped whenever and didn't adjust:blush:

So pretty much cd25 to now are the only diligent charting/temping dates


----------



## JLM73

Man everyone must be out partying lol
Claire, Pacific...I know Mrs G and Dobs are healing<3

Bored out of my mind, as it's Saturday and I would have been sharing movies and eats with the ex and daughter:roll:

My son comes back tomoro and I will be plenty busy, but tonight is just dull, crickets and moping.....Oh and overeating...anything and everything:munch: lol


----------



## gigglebox

It's ok, i'm being lame tonight too :haha: 9pm and i'm already in bed. Hubs and friend are playing video games. I hope they keep it down...

You're over there doubting your chart, and i'm over here doubting the opk. Rather, i'm doubting my chances of conceiving this cycle with how weird it's been :/ wish i kept my charts from when i was ttc my son to compare. Oh well.


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> Waiting for SO to get home so we can go to my work thing. He's running fashionably late as usual r_r
> 
> J, agreed with gigs. Hopefully he'll calm down once he gets custody. Being stressed is no reason to take it out on you and he'll do the same next time he is stressed.

 How did i miss this post?!
Is that a picture of you, my beautiful dobs?! So pretty! That color is amazing on you!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

It is. I'm trying not to have an anxiety attack. My work event stated 7 minutes ago and SO isn't home yet. Plus it takes 40 minutes to get there.... I told EVERYBODY we would be there. I am going to get so much shit if we don't get there at a reasonable time.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to tell him when he can't f* with being late but he knows how important this event is so I figured I didn't have to specify


----------



## JLM73

:huh: How the hell did I miss that ???
Dobster is a :ninja:
:rofl: Beauty!!


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf?! He better have arrived in a flippin' SUIT ready to go! Wtf dude?! Hope he mans up, like, IMMEDIATELY and stops being emotional and selfish. GRRR I AM SO FRUSTRATED ON YOUR BEHALF!


----------



## JLM73

OMW to play taxi and get older son :roll:
Me thinks I shall swing by McDs and grab some cheeseburgers:haha:
:shrug: Why not add more to my already FULL stomach :rofl:
I blame my friend who just mentioned cheeseburgers on the phone hehe
Back in a bit lovelies
Dobby...tell him I said :gun: Move his arse!!!


----------



## gigglebox

As a matter of fact, tell him to man up or i'm going to take you away and treat you like a real lady! Lol (but seriously i'm an awesome girlfriend)


----------



## JLM73

Ooh Gigs :blush: You are makin me blush hehe
I must say, there is NO way I could deal with a girlfriend as I am moody enuff lol.

I did however come across some FB pics of a girl I know, who fell for a "boyish" looking girl- she had never been into girls before, and I figured , fling:roll:
But OMG, they are still together 2 yrs later , legally married and all!
It made me all teary how sweet they are and happy in all their pics!

I know how they decided, but unless it's a butch/femme thing I never understood how you decide who is the "man":shrug: so to speak...or do you just switch or share??

If I was in a girly couple I def would go for a boyish type- not the BUTCH scary- I'm gonna rape you six ways from Sunday lookin ones :shock: They scare me lol

But I saw a few vid diaries online of girls with transboys?? and I realize most were taking testosterone, and progressively became more manly, but I was SUPER fascinated !! I thought it was very cool to see a person accept the other living trans, and to support them and stay with them thru the whole "change" process


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Hmm who's the "man"...well it really depends on the couple, and then on specific scenarios. My ex was always flopping between "dyke" and "pixie lesbo" :haha: when she dressed more manish, she was a little more "macho", and would try to take on a masculine role...but when she toned it down and styled her cute short pixie hair and dressed more femme, she acted a little needier and like she needed the protection, etc...but she was a little crazy town....but so was i at that point in my life. She was a cute thing though, very hot in my opinion and a fantastic lay! For big life choices: we fought over who got to be pregnant first. I was already very broody in my late teens/early 20's so it irked me that she said she had "dibs". I would fantasize about cheating with one night stands just to get pregnant (never would actually do it though). Anyway...with the wedding, we agreed we both would wear a dress.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh i also decided if i ever got back with a "girl" it'd have to be a tranny. Girl girls are too damn crazy haha

Good thing i don't have to worry about it!


----------



## pacificlove

Wow, interesting discussion tonight. Ha-ha.. 

Sorry, I on my days off work so catching up on housework, farm work and r&r. 

Gigs: how many days past o are you?

J: how is pickle man? Hope you saw him with that lovely opk stick the other day


----------



## gigglebox

PL, you'll need to go back about 3 pages and read...pickle man has been officially jarred, put back on the shelf until further notice. (Prick!)

I haven't o'd yet, but hopefully will today! Cd20 for f's sake, today BETTER be the day! Got a positive opk yesterday so i'm hopeful :D

How are your birds? We got 12 eggs day before yesterday--new record! We also got another double yolker (ouch!)


----------



## JLM73

Pacific- ummm yea...What Gigs said ...Pickle has been Jarred and shelved...Like in the back shelf in the corner of a dusty rack in a grandma cupboard :rofl:
He turned way too sour :haha:

Did meet the donor late in the game tho so :shrug:
Off to get my lil man in a bit Yay!

Gigs- Your explanation makes sense. Seems gay men have more etched roles,,,tops,,,bottoms,,, Twinks and Bears lmao

Ok let me go chart something....I got a temp rise :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for a temp rise!!! So does that make you officially 1 dpo?

I'm feeling twinges of pain on my right side :dance: this BETTER be it today! 20dpo...i guess it's not unheard of but that's too long for me and my impatient a*


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls :) 

We had a power cut yesterday, so my battery on iphone eventually died urhhhh! Power wasnt back on until later yesterday eve but on the upside, candle, wine & a wee bit of bd'ing hehe!! & again this morning, currently having ovulation pay woop! 4 days roughly until ov day ;)

Wow Dobby!! Beauuuuuutiful photo missus! That colour really suits you! 

Just on food subject, i just had a dbl cheeseburger McD lol & got oven for making a roast chook dinner mmmm!!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh from your chart J, u had doner loving on ov day it looks like yay you! Woop


----------



## gigglebox

IT'S HAPPPENNNINGNNGNGNNGNGNG!!!!!!!!!

Ok i'm super excited. My ovary hurts officially! Right side. Eeeee!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for ovulating!!

Man showed up looking good,m. Quickly pumped me full of wine, schmoozed, and so my rage was gone hehe. Then we had epic non bd... Twice. And he is snuggling me and making me French toast later so :)

J I hope this is your month! Glad you got back in the tww.

Claire that stinks but sounds romantic 

As for girls, I'd be the "man" in the sense that I like being the breadwinner, I have to actively try to be domestic lol, and (don't ask lol) I love having the power and wearing a strap on/ don't get off on just penial insertion... I'd say tmi but who am I kidding lol. But I would still want to carry the kids


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> IT'S HAPPPENNNINGNNGNGNNGNGNG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok i'm super excited. My ovary hurts officially! Right side. Eeeee!

HAHAAA! Gigsu crack me up!!! Is humping on tonight desert menu again?? ))


----------



## JLM73

*Gig*:bunny::bunny::wohoo: YAY and well timed lovin!
I am gonna call myself 2dpo, only cuz I got the +opk cd25 (wtf 12 days LATE for me:saywhat:) and -opk cd26. Also my Ov "minidip:haha: was 2 days after +opk ( cd27) and even tho I didn't get the textbook .4 temp rise the next day ( MAN this stuff sounds like Calculus LOL) I did get a temp rise on cd28, and a much bigger temp rise today(cd29)
Wherefore hereafter , unto... I dub myself 2dpo.:rofl:


----------



## Breeaa

I know I haven't been active on here but I have kept up with you ladies. I've been stalking. I got my bfp today and just wanted to share the news. I hope you ladies get your bfps soon and I'm still stalking you so I will know.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Glad the Man corrected his error IMMED and made up for it with the ThrowDown style BD I know you love hehe, and snuggle and French Toast YUM...ok extra credit !
Now after picturing that, it is hard for me to picture you humping away with a StrapOn:shock: :rofl:
I'm am sure you would Rock that shit tho, and look hella Fine in the process

*Claire* Sorry about the power, but sounds like you and the man generated some NATURAL Power of your own :thumbup: AND yay for it being at the right time for you as well!!
Do you normally have O pain that far in advance??
:shrug: At least you have a warning sign!

And assuming my Eggy didn't do a :ninja: and sneak in too early, I should still be still *TEAM BLUE*:happydance:
But at this point, see my ticker below...I will take Team Frickin Green, Orange, Either so long as Healthy!


----------



## JLM73

*BREEAA!!!*OMG COngrats!!!!:dance:
How many dpo are you?????
Nice lines lady!!

Oh and if we are gonna choose sides :blush:...I spent WAAAY too many years in the med field seeing nasty smelly crotches:sick: I did plan to be an OB originally, and still find childbirth very cool, albeit messy- I only delivered 1 baby in 20 years as a medic- only call I kept wishing for lol.

Anyhoo- I'm not sure I wanna have my mouth all up in the goodies:huh:
I would still prob be the MAN, I have been a firefighter etc and am feminine, but def have a naturally muscular build...I think I would def be the strapper-onner lol. At this point I can see using hands and toys and such on a girl...if she is hella clean, smelling good and right outta the shower, I am sure I could even handle the oral issue....:blush: 
Ok slinking back to the reg, hetero sex side :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *BREEAA!!!*OMG COngrats!!!!
> How many dpo are you?????
> Nice lines lady!!

16 dpo, I think I had some faints on 14dpo but could've been me seeing things. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeeeeeeaasssss gicyiciyxtixtuzruxtu. Yay!!!!!!! What a beautiful line! Congrats


----------



## JLM73

Breeaa:dohh:
Sorry- READING is fundamental lol I didn't see your chart in siggy
16dpo- wow late implant maybe, but look at that mega dip at 6dpo:shock:
That is exactly why I try not to put too much into any one thing on a chart hehe
:thumbup: looks good mama!:hug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Breeaa said:


> I know I haven't been active on here but I have kept up with you ladies. I've been stalking. I got my bfp today and just wanted to share the news. I hope you ladies get your bfps soon and I'm still stalking you so I will know.:hugs:



Beautiful line Bre. Congratulations.


----------



## JLM73

:friends: MrsG<3


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i like to be on the receiving end of the...um...toy :blush: my ex always wore it, she didn't like to be on the other end. that was a-ok with me! I tried it once...not into it. however, i often was the one to do things like take us out to eat and pay for other outtings. :shrug:

also, that was very sweet up SO to do those nice things for you. hope he's feeling better. sounds like he's making strides to get back to a state of normalcy, and that's always good!

I think maybe there will be sexing tonight? not sure. time will tell. depends on how much pain I'm in. I think we're covered, regardless. This ovulation pain is pretty damn painful though (always is, hence how I "knew" it hadn't happened yet) and :sex: aggravates it...so...we'll see. either way, I'm officially in the 2ww! yippie!!!

OMG BRE!!! congratulations! That is a nice line. How many dpo are you? have you told SO yet? Wishing you a healthy and uneventful 9 months!

J, guess we're cycle buddies now :thumpup: methinks CB isn't far behind us...


----------



## gigglebox

whoops, left the window open too long and now all the responses are popping up lol

Mrs, hope you're feeling OK :hugs: did surgery go alright?


----------



## mrs.green2015

No surgery for me. At least not yet. They didn't have any openings until next Thursday which I didn't want to wait and I'll be out of town for work all next week. I did the pills but idk how well they worked. I haven't been bleeding a lot and really no clots. Based on what doc said it should have been a lot more. Won't know until follow up in a week. Then doc will say if enough lining came out of I have to have the surgery anyway. Overall I think I'm doing ok. The first day sucked, yesterday hubs and I actually left the house and kinda had a date night. And today hasn't been great. I've been in a lot of pain and I think it's hitting hubs hard what actually happened. I woke up early and went to the living room. He came out and got me to come back and cuddle with him while he slept because he couldn't fall back asleep. (He works nights and sleeps in late).


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also, so glad you decided to do something for yourself and meet donor j. 

And yay for ovulating gigs.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: maybe the bleeding you already had was enough, so there wasn't much for the pills to "force out", if that makes sense...? Sorry hubs is having a tough time. You've totally warmed my heart with your cuddle story though <3 how sweet of him. Love when men show affection <3

and I second your notion, haha. Very glad J was able to not waste a cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Breeaa

Well looks like I might've celebrated too soon. I started having some bleeding a while ago. Less than 5 hrs after my bfp. Really hoping it stops. Just my luck.


----------



## JLM73

Aww Breeaa:hugs:
I hope it's just breakthru bleed due to :witch: getting near your house thinking the hcg light wasn't bright enough to deter her haggard ass!:growlmad:
I'm sending some witch-away to you! 

Gigs-- now you got me imagining being on the "receiving" end:-k
DAMN you!!!
Great you just turned me into a switch hitter lol
Ok let me revise my "if I were in a girl girl scenario..."
If I have that good lookin Trans-boy toy looking one, I'm receiving- ooh la la!
I'm not into lesbi thing tho as far as girl girl scenes, so hard to picture being with one more fem than me :shock:
I do like to dress up and heels etc , but jeans and T or Tank day to day...
Hmmm...Oh alright:roll: I guess if I HAD to be with a femme I would def be the wearer, but torn on long hair or a pixie cut type like Dobs said...

This MUST be the best thread on the site :rofl:
Everything from fishtanks, to pickles, to Lesbo combo choices...oh and FOOD:munch:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa ohhhh theres some fruitfulness chats going on Lol.. Strap ons, givers & pickles ;)

Just come back from my friends, Riley has a temp.. Hoping its not gonna be a loooooong night as pooped!! 

Me, no humpings this eve but will get some more in again tomo hopefully :) i get ov pains my whole fertile window for like 5/6 days & ouchy! Gigs i am having good vibes for you this cycle hehe! 

Breeea congrats my lovely & fingers crossed its random breakthru bleedin! 

Lotsa hugs MrsG, lotsa love & cuddles will get you through this tough patch :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

This strap on conversation is giving me impure thoughts :blush:

Bre, really hope it's just normal early pregnancy spotting, which is entirely possible and likely!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, you have plenty of time to get out humping! How long until you should o?


----------



## JLM73

Oh MrsG forgot to say That is hugely adorable and sweet that he came out to get you because he couldn't sleep without you :cloud9: Ship me some of that will ya? I need to inject a massive dose of sweetness into my Ex :rofl:

Gigs- I know right?? Raunchy dirty girls we are here with all our very impure thoughts hehe.
I've never in my life thot of wearing or receiving, but it does nix the impotence factor, since I am into older men hmmm :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!

Ok gotta ask...just how much older are we talking?


----------



## gigglebox

Unrelated, but i want this necklace: https://www.etsy.com/listing/243579708/mother-and-twin-bear-necklace-mom-and?ref=shop_home_active_2

Would it be weird to get a necklace with two cubs, which would obviously represent kids, when i haven't even conceived the second one yet?

Feeling decent about this month. Looked back at last month and we only dtd twice (once two days before o, and once the day of). Hubs was sick most of my fertile window,then i think i got sick? Can't remember. This time we've had sex 8 times in the past 12 days :haha: so i feel like i'm definitely going to conceive....it's the implantation part that's going to be tricky...

Actually now i'm feel insecure about our lack of sex on the one day i actually had ewcm :/


----------



## JLM73

Gigs is a :bunny::haha:
Geez I think 8/12 is pretty damn great LOL
If I had live in penis and was ttc, he'd get got twice a day just before O LOL

Oh and age well, I am 42 now so 8-10 yrs older is in the same range as when I was 21-35 and dated 10-14 yrs older lol. I like mature men that KNOW who they are and are past the clubbing, trophy chick stage.
Harder now that I am 42, as too much older and they are past the stage of wanting young kids:nope:
Also some revert BACK to trying to be young again:roll:
I like men with the touch of grey or salt pepper Clooney type aged look:winkwink:
Plus when I was 35 a 50 yr old would appreciate having a young chick hehe
now...well If I was done with babies I would still be more attracted to 10-15 yrs older. But I still want a baby:thumbup:

But TRUSSST me there are many many men in their 40's with iffy erections...fade in and out, or take a while to get there orrrr not totally hard ugh...too much work, but I am NOT at all into cougarism


----------



## claireybell

Gigs my ov day lately is cd16, on cd13 today, no humps this morning but will later & up until cd15 im gonna try... Why will the implant part be the most difficult you say?? .. Hopefully nt & you get that dbl line woop!!! 

Ooh i do like older men aswell & quite like the George Clooney look also, has anyone see that programme called Fast & Loud? Its a car mechanic who buys vehicles, does them up & sells them? The blokes name is Rich Rawlings i think.. OMG!! Hes on my list hahaaaa!!! I def wouldnt say no ;)


----------



## claireybell

aww gigs that polar bear necklace is really cute.. Def worth a purchase when no2 is on the way :) ive seen Pandora charms i want to buy when im pg again aswell, meaningful items i love that


----------



## gigglebox

Mmmm Clooney.....mmmmhmmmm he is kind of the gold standard of older men haha

Oh about implanting, i guess that seems to be the hardest part for eggs, right? I mean with all the sexin', i just can't imagine we didn't get "enough" spermies up there...but maybe they still had trouble, who knows. I'm just guessing since it's all i can do haha

Love the pendora necklaces, however i can't rationalize the price :/ seen a bunch of cute knock offs though! Haha

Just looked up rich rawling since i hadn't seen the show....not my tatse, but hey, i don't judge lol


----------



## JLM73

Morning Lovelies:coffee:
I like that bear charm too *Gig*:thumbup:

I am a wee miffed that FF gave me DOTTED O line ...a full day EARLIER than I wanted:growlmad: If that were the case, that eggy would disintegrate by the time I got the donor juice in..sigh
I know FF tends to put O the day after any +opk.. pffft.
Anyhoo...I'll deal with that later. Heading to a playdate with kiddos at the park soon.

And oh *Claire*...Rich Rawlings has the BAD boy Clooney Rocker look, tats and all:shock:! Yum!


----------



## Breeaa

Looks like a mc for me. Bleeding is picking up slowly. Last night I almost passed out on the toilet while going to the bathroom so I'm going to call the dr. Cramps are still mild. Took a dollar tree test and it was faint so that tells me my levels are at least high enough for that to pick them up. This sucks! If I had waited 1 more day I wouldn't be feeling this depressed. I probably would've thought it was AF. Well except for the feeling faint, that's not normal for me. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry Bre call your doc if you're feeling faint. When mine started they said if I feel faint or dizzy at all to call back immediately and not to wait for my doctors appointment.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Today I have to fly to Denver for work and I'm dreading it. I'm bleeding more today than I have been, I hate flying, and I don't want to be alone. I was alone yesterday for a little but and it was really bad.

I just needed to complain.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: so sorry you have to deal with it alone mrs :( and you aren't complaining, just voicing how you feel! Either way, feel free to let it out here! 

Bre, sorry to you too :( testing early does come with the risk of being disappointed,been there too. Definitely sucks to get excited and then let down....yet i'll probably still test early :dohh: let us know what your doctor says. The dizziness is concerning...


----------



## pacificlove

gigglebox said:


> PL, you'll need to go back about 3 pages and read...pickle man has been officially jarred, put back on the shelf until further notice. (Prick!)
> 
> I haven't o'd yet, but hopefully will today! Cd20 for f's sake, today BETTER be the day! Got a positive opk yesterday so i'm hopeful :D
> 
> How are your birds? We got 12 eggs day before yesterday--new record! We also got another double yolker (ouch!)

Well, My birds have been on strike for a week, or so I thought. I found a hidden nest of 13 eggs on the weekend!! Stupid birds...



JLM73 said:


> Pacific- ummm yea...What Gigs said ...Pickle has been Jarred and shelved...Like in the back shelf in the corner of a dusty rack in a grandma cupboard :rofl:
> He turned way too sour :haha:
> 
> Did meet the donor late in the game tho so :shrug:
> Off to get my lil man in a bit Yay!
> 
> Gigs- Your explanation makes sense. Seems gay men have more etched roles,,,tops,,,bottoms,,, Twinks and Bears lmao
> 
> Ok let me go chart something....I got a temp rise :happydance:

Oh no.. sorry J. So much for having a regular pogo stick to jump on. Go see Mr. Donor :winkwink:




Breeaa said:


> Looks like a mc for me. Bleeding is picking up slowly. Last night I almost passed out on the toilet while going to the bathroom so I'm going to call the dr. Cramps are still mild. Took a dollar tree test and it was faint so that tells me my levels are at least high enough for that to pick them up. This sucks! If I had waited 1 more day I wouldn't be feeling this depressed. I probably would've thought it was AF. Well except for the feeling faint, that's not normal for me. :cry::cry::cry:

So sorry Brea, hope it's just a bleed and no more!! FX:cry:



mrs.green2015 said:


> Today I have to fly to Denver for work and I'm dreading it. I'm bleeding more today than I have been, I hate flying, and I don't want to be alone. I was alone yesterday for a little but and it was really bad.
> 
> I just needed to complain.

It's ok, this is a good place to vent! :hugs: 


As for me: my uterus/left side has been grouchy all morning.. early o maybe? IDK, We bd'd yesterday morning and hopefully again tonight :blush:

more later


----------



## claireybell

Evenin lady birds ;) 

J isnt just Rich Rawlings just HOT!! I looooove tattoos on men, he has this attitude but something sexy about him on the show COR! Hahaaa!! I have 1 tattoo & thinking about a second from inside my hip right up curve around me back rib cahe area to shoulder tip, it will make me cry but i love them haha! 

Oh no Breea im so sorry hun, has the Dr seen you? Hugs lovely :hugs:

Well, my opk was negative today but last cycle on cd13 it was aswell, def on the cards soon though i reckon hehe! Has your cm changed yet Gigs?


----------



## gigglebox

When in doubt, bang it out!


----------



## claireybell

Pahahaaaaa amen gigs!


----------



## gigglebox

Haven't checked cm yet, but i definitely o'ed yesterday :thumbup:

LOVE tats, but hate getting them....even though I am fairly "tatted up" :blush:


----------



## claireybell

Excellent! Officially tww for you girly woop! 

I squealed like a pig :rofl: for my lil hip/side tattoo, only took 10mins but omg the pain haha! How many do you have then ?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Have I mentioned I hate flying? Well I HATE flying. And apparently I have it even more when I fly alone. I'm here waiting to board wondering if I can rent a car and make it all the way to Denver overnight....


----------



## claireybell

Ah MrsG.. How many hours drive is Denver from where you are now? Will your company pay the Hire car? Are you ok to be travelling.. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Way too many hours Claire. So I just got on the flight. the doc doesn't like that I'm traveling but there wasn't anything I could do about it. It's for work and has been planned for months. But I plan to test while I'm there. And the flight is only a few hours so it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## pacificlove

Have a safe trip Mrs G.! You'll do fine :)

As for cm: it has increased noticeably in the last 24 hours. Hmmmm


----------



## gigglebox

I'm nervous for you. Please write when you land!


----------



## gigglebox

claireybell said:


> Excellent! Officially tww for you girly woop!
> 
> I squealed like a pig :rofl: for my lil hip/side tattoo, only took 10mins but omg the pain haha! How many do you have then ?


I have 2 large and 2 small tattoos on my lower left leg, a very small symbol on my left wrist, small script on both my arms near the inside of my elbow, a smallish ivy tattoo on my lower back and the same ivy design runs the length of my spine. I also have a teeny tiny libra symbol on my boob I did myself when I was 16, but it doesn't really count haha


----------



## claireybell

ooh pacific, is it increased watery cm?? Mines just started feeling thin & watery yay! No bd tonight now, i have a loud snoring pig on the sofa & soooo unimpressed lol!! 

Have a safe flight MrsG.. Im a worrier X

Wow lotsa ink then Gigs! Your Ivy one up your spine sounds awesome! Bet its fab!


----------



## pacificlove

Def. increased, but honestly think still kind of early for o.. hmm... Why oh why did I only buy 3 opk sticks? 

CB, when are you due to o?


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa*I am so so sorry sweetie:sad1: I've had 3 in a row of these since July...That's why this time I think I am not even gonna bother $tests until I'm at least a day late. It is rough to see no lines for a year, but even worse to see a line start then fade:hugs:

*MrsG* I am really sorry you have to travel at this time...I hope things let up for you!:hug: And you aren't complaining, just sharing your feelings, which I am glad we can all do here without judgment. Sorry for your travel hassles lol Hope you make it all safe n sound and unstressed!

*Claire*You sexy minx! I have a coupole tats, but from what I hear, side areas HURT!:shock:
I have wrists, hip, belly, and back of neck, but lower Back :shock/;:shock: OMG painful, as it went right over spine, and I had NO fat then!!!!
I still would like a nice hindi Henna type design right up my spine....:blush: Best invest in some liquor beforehand :rofl:

AFM I am a glutton for punishment:roll:
Spent the WHOLE afternoon on playdate with kiddies Mine and My ex from 2007 who is still my best friend- park, lunch, then another play area.
All I could do was stare at him. Didn't help a man at the play area told me "You two have Beautiful children!":roll:
I just was dreaming of what it would have been like had it worked between us...So bummed out!
I wouldn't have stayed in relationship as he was very much a flirty cheater then, but now he is "middle aged" and very much a domestic hubby:growlmad:
I just keep thinking WHY the hell couldn't yoou do this a year sooner??? We sould have been together 8 yrs now.
I do still value that we ARE best friends still- and for those that do not know, he his the "standby" hook-up guy in my life. He and his wife have a VERY odd relationship- stay apart frequently and she knows he goes out to eat/dance etc with me???
Kind of a weird open relationship, but she is VERY uninterested in sex, and surely can't be ignorant. She is very sweet but ENCOURAGES me to go places with him alone, into their bedroom when she isn't there etc???:shock:
Very weird, it's almost like she encourages him to "hang out" with me on overnight fishing trips etc...NO IDEA wth it's about. I do know some ppl get off on that, but :shrug:??
I won't lie and say we haven't hooked up here and there the last 7 yrs when I have been single- as I DO NOT cheat when dating someone.
:blush: and being totally honest, we met the night I got donor goods :blush: so secretly wishing I could be preggo by him instead, but he is a PULL out control master:thumbup: We are CRAZY sexual compatible, and in 90%b other things.
I def would NEVER EVER EVER say anything even if it happened, so not to break up their marriage...tho it is a VERY weird one...sigh
Anyhow...We shall see if I even get a BFP, then I can stress that point.
But it was a nice day overall- with DS running to him, and his girls running to me lol.
His wifey knew we were out, and told him to take me to lunch with DS???WTF
She is def a diff species than I am- no sharing for me hehe
I did ask him long ago to be my donor, and he agreed so long as not a Boy:huh: because he has 3 girls ( 5 girls if you include the 2 step kiddos) - so he really wants a boy....OK slinking off to the WTH were you thinking corner...


----------



## pacificlove

J, sounds like your ex isn't out of the question to spill the goodies for you! 
I could not share my husband nor do the open relationship part. I'd be far too jealous. LOL But honestly, I think you could get the ex to agree to help you with your dreams if donor doesn't work out. Your ex sounds good! But your ex and his wife have an odd relationship, but if it works for them, good for them!! Men are a weird species...:)


Here is an odd story (odd couple!) that happened in my area not long ago: Husband and wife were trying and trying to have a kid. Eventually husband cheated on wife. The young woman got pregnant. Husband confessed to wife what he did. Wife said that's ok. Husband and wife decided to go after the baby for full custody etc since it was his child.
I don't know how the story ended... but scary from a mother perspective regardless the outcome!!

Not meaning to be negative, I really just thought it was an interesting share since we are talking about odd couples... Sorry, my mind wandered.


----------



## gigglebox

PL, that's crazy! I wonder what happened. A lot of times the kid isn't taken away from the mother though....i'd wager the mom won that battle.

J, such an odd circumstance but doesn't seem like you're crossing any boundaries imo.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Pacific- I really do appreciate the understanding- and YES that is exactly why I have avoided him month to month.
I know I could trust him 100%, but were I to have a boy, that is a huge deal to him, and even tho he would not SAY anything, I have a feeling he would try to be involved enough to make the wife start trouble. 
For example- he is WELL aware ther is 100% NO way my son could be his, but he already had lunch and snacks bought for him when we arrived at the park!?
t was verrrry sweet, and unexpected, and it's just who he is.
BUT, were I to have a baby with him, I am sure he would want to be involved EVERY minute- he is a stay at home dad(slef employed) his wife works the typical Mon-Fri 9-5.
He has ALWAYS regretted our "breakup" and we could DEF have the forever affair if I allowed it, but I have always been the=;[-X Sensible one.
His wife is very very sweet, but it is HELLA weird that she will TELL me "Go in the bedroom, he's on the computer there...":shock:
I'm like "Um no, that's OK I'l wait till he comes out" and she will say "Oh No , GO GO , so you teo can catch up!":huh:
I know there are ppl that have fetishes of their mate with another (eww) but wtf??
I don't care what adults decide to do, but it's diff to me if it involves, or affects children.
That's why I have been blocking him as my donor.
Honestly, I would NEVER put up with him going off for days fishing, or on trips without me etc as a wife[-X
But obvi I can't say how we would have been- he gets away with alot of it because she encourages him to go off, and I am NOT that way.
On the same note I feel bad I am the one getting the "fun" side of him, while they argue over bills, debt, kids scheds etc, but again she tells him to ask me these places!?

I don't go 75% of the time, but I can't change the fact that we are 98% compatible in all things, and they are the "opposites attract" type deal.
Ugh...too much to think about atm...I just had one of those What If days :cloud9:
If I said flat out-"I WANT YOU to be my donor!" He would not say No.
We still have a type of love and much loyalty between us- but it's like the "Hey I'm in jail and it's 3am, get out of bed leave your spouse and come Bail me the Hell out!:telephone:"
He would be like- I'm on my way!:plane: and so would I...
:shrug: ANd honestly, once I get my dream baby, I would be fine being single forever, and keeping our "hook up" relationship As-Is..:dohh:
Ok...I'm a LOON :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Thx Gigs- I am def no homewrecker. He told her straight out when she asked to marry(yes SHE asked) He said he did NOT want to be married, and if he agreed for her wishes, he was still gonna do what he wanted, when he wanted, and that he refused to give up female friends, or weekend trips etc, and that he was NOT going to take over being Dad to her 2 older kids, as they already had fathers that needed to handle that:shock:
WTF?? (I was there when he reminded her of their agreement, and she confirmed. 7 yrs later, it is still the same lol.
The only difference is now that the kids are older and they butt heads on what they should be able to do etc, he admits he is NOT the marry type guy.
THey raise the kids weird too! She says "her girls"(the older 2) she makes the decisions for ( school, dating etc) and "their girls" (younger ones) they both make decisions for:saywhat:???
I told him this will not work, raising 4 girls, where the older 2 get more freedom than the younger( she is very let them do whatever, he believes in respect rules etc)
He agrees it won't work, but wants to let it blow up in her face later:huh:
I gave up trying to figure them out years ago pffft


----------



## Breeaa

:cry::cry::cry: I was totally fine until after getting the confirm. My HG level was only at 13 and they wanted me to come back in 2 days to see if it will double but there's just too much blood and cramping. I know it's gone. I thought it would be easier since it was only a day, but it's not easy. I'm still sad. 

Not sure if I want to try again this cycle. DH told MIL what happened and that pissed me off. I asked him not to say anything now everybody will know. :growlmad: ugh just need some wine. :cry:


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa*:hugs:
Aww hun so so sorry....I have had 3 losses back to back last 4 cycles, and am glad I never got to tell anyone except you ladies :sad1: I hope you heal quickly Breeaa. As for trying right away, I guess that is up to you and your Doc. SOme ladies have success the cycle behind a loss.

I think it's crushing - whether 1 day or a couple months- just seems the further you go, the greater the crush, because it multiples thinking you are getting to the "safe" zone...
Prob is the minimal "crush" is VERY hard, and the few months "crush" is devastating!
I have that helpful but hurtful background of having worked in OB/GYN L&D and I don't think I will EVER feel in the "green zone" again when I recall the ladies that were in their 7th-9th month even, and had a "routine" checkup turn into - no heartbeat, and having to deliver ....THAT was not something that touched me in a fearful way then, as I never doubted my fertility, but NOW I think I will be yanking out that personal doppler of mine severallll times a day when I finally do get a BFP past the first tri!
:shrug: even then...there is really nothing we can do....such a helpless feeling....


----------



## gigglebox

Bre i'm so sorry to read this. My heart just breaks for everyone here with losses. Even the early ones hurt...the instant you see the second line, you play out a future with this child and it's real and you want to protect it. 

I'm sorry about hubs not keeping it discreet :( that's so frustrating, especially if you're the type who doesn't want to discuss it. 

J, i think i already commented on this before but i'd just say be careful! They sounds a bit messy, haha.


----------



## Breeaa

You guys are making me cry again! Lol I'll be ok though. I am thankful it happened now rather than later. I'm going back and fourth on waiting or not. 

Yeah I really wish he hadn't said anything but she was asking questions. She knew I was there because we had to have her pick up DS after school since we were stuck there waiting. It is what it is now. I just don't want/need somebody lecturing me on my decision to have another baby. That's what I feel is going to happen. Anyway, I won't keep on and on about that.

How long do you ladies think the bleeding will last?


----------



## JLM73

Gigs agreed...I am def leaving things as they have been the last many years.
I think it's more reminiscing than anything, which obvi so much time has passed things would never be like they WERE but I guess that's the human factor.
Not to mention, it's always easier to stick with something you are familiar with than venture to something unknown.
I just need a baby LOL. Seriously, oogling over babies and names and clothes etc Everything else is out of mind. Not to mention- I am feeling stuck in a rut atm:roll:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Gigs agreed...I am def leaving things as they have been the last many years.
> I think it's more reminiscing than anything, which obvi so much time has passed things would never be like they WERE but I guess that's the human factor.
> Not to mention, it's always easier to stick with something you are familiar with than venture to something unknown.
> I just need a baby LOL. Seriously, oogling over babies and names and clothes etc Everything else is out of mind. Not to mention- I am feeling stuck in a rut atm:roll:

I agree. You do need one. Thank goodness for mr donor!


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, not sure on the bleeding, but i wouldn't expect it to be much more than a normal period. The only loss i had was a chemical (i think, wasn't confirmed) and it was like a normal period...i think i may have had a chemical the month before i conceived Des. It was horribly painful, with a couple clots, but still lasted the same amount of time if i remember correctly. Also,,with my c/p i felt like i lost something, like it was taken away so i wanted to get back to it asap. Now since we didn't conceive yet, and i was sick at the start of my fertile window, and hubs was sick last month, i'm struggling with feeling like "god" or "fate" or whatever is trying to tell me i need to stop. But then i realize i don't necessarily believe in "signs" so...plus if that were true, that would mean all women struggling with infertility would not be meant to have kids and i definitely don't believe that.

Losses tend to screw with your head, haha.


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* Mine was about8-9 days in July, but that includes the spotting the last few days. Only my first couple were heavy:sad1:
I'm sorry again hun. It is a rough deal to go thru...I just try to remind myself that the only reason we know of most pregs early these days is due to super sensitive tests compared to years ago, and if we didn't stats say over 50% of pregs are lost before implant completes. It's the body's natural way of stopping the process when there is a problem, and no matter what we WANT, sometimes our bodies really do know more than we do, and do the self preservation deal...
It's kind of the scientific way of looking at it, but it is the facts, and I find it a bit easier to know there may have been something very wrong that would have caused the child to suffer later.:shrug:
:hug:


----------



## gigglebox

^this.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Breeaa* Mine was about8-9 days in July, but that includes the spotting the last few days. Only my first couple were heavy:sad1:
> I'm sorry again hun. It is a rough deal to go thru...I just try to remind myself that the only reason we know of most pregs early these days is due to super sensitive tests compared to years ago, and if we didn't stats say over 50% of pregs are lost before implant completes. It's the body's natural way of stopping the process when there is a problem, and no matter what we WANT, sometimes our bodies really do know more than we do, and do the self preservation deal...
> It's kind of the scientific way of looking at it, but it is the facts, and I find it a bit easier to know there may have been something very wrong that would have caused the child to suffer later.:shrug:
> :hug:

I was telling hubby this earlier. Something must've been wrong. It helps to cope better but yeah like you said gigs, if feels like it's been taken away from me or us. Dh mentioned having the most realistic dream last night about the "baby". Well like 5 yrs into the future. It was a girl and he said she was so beautiful. He told me he was upset about it too. I forget hubs has feelings too, men just don't show them the same! 

Darn those sensitive tests! I thought I would've been in the clear since AF was already late though. 

Glad it won't be a super long period. We may just keep trying right away because I really don't to miss any chances! 

Somebody needs to get pregnant now! I need to live through you. lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Landed, got dinner and bed time. Already hating being alone and sad.


----------



## JLM73

:plane: Glad you are there safely MrsG!
Get some rest! Sorry you are solo:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Ah mrs :( so sorry. Maybe do some shopping when you have free time. Retail therapy :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Oh for the love of peanuts....
Yesterday FF gave me a dotted O line the day BEFORE the dip I thought was O(cd27)
So I expected FF to set crosshairs today (5dpo), and it did....:growlmad: the day AFTER the day I thought I O'd grrrr. That makes me only 3dpo today instead of 5.
...Well I guess the up side is the donor juice would be in the day BEFORE O if FF is right:shrug:
I really hate not having a clear O confirm on the chart, and not knowing where I am.
I do think I will skip early testing this time tho. I really don't want to see a bunch of BFNs or start to see SUPERsquinters again and watch them fade for the 4th cycle in a row:sad1:
Gonna try and test closer to AF due date. I figure that way I can still keep a positive mindset, and lower my stress this cycle. Not to mention I don't have the $$ to spend on hpts this go round:coffee:
:dust:


----------



## pacificlove

Breeaa: :hugs: sorry you are going through this. FX the bleeding won't be more then a period..

J: I agree, no early testing for you. But You'll be testing around the same time as Gigs and CB I think. I hate early testing and the only way for me not to do it, is to only have 1 or 2 tests in the house. 

Mrs G: glad so see you arrived safely, when is your flight home?

As for me: probably still a couple of days away from o... so frustrating. Moving in 109 days, I packed 3 boxes on the weekend :D Next step: I can start packing summer clothes. It snowed 2 inches on Sunday and so far it's sticking.


----------



## JLM73

:-kSomething else weird this time around...My cervix still feels slightly open!?:shock:
No idea WTH is up with that. Cervix is def firm, and usually I mark closed as it only feels like a dimple in the center, but it feels like it is def semi-open compared to the norm...Great...another :wacko:cycle :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

J, can you get another round from donor just in case?


----------



## claireybell

I reckon you ov'd on cd27 is it,? Which is what you thought anyway, last cycle ff said i ov'd on cd16 but i do think it was cd17, watery cm in morning with positive opk & then afternoon was creamy/sticky cm, much lighter opk .. But hey ho, thats last month :) i never know how an open/closed soft/hard cervix feels .. :-/

Glad you got there ok MrsG, try not to rush around & relax, even if its work, how long you there for? 

Pacific when you due to ov?? Any ewcm today?? I cant tell if i have got anything else up there, have had so much sex these past few days hahaa its all maled up lol


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> J, can you get another round from donor just in case?

Oh yes do it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

:nope: He's out of town working, no can do.
I had watery ( minimal stretch)cm, very high, soft and def open cervix on cd25-27,with full ferning, and +opk 2 days prior
donation :spermy: cd27, and cervix was def more firm cd28 to very firm today.
It's not at all wide open now, just a bit, and cm very white cream-lotion.
I thought I was totally out this cycle, so I am just happy to have a foot in the door...Hopefully the :witch: doesn't slam the door on it!:argh::haha:

On diff note mom is being a wicked nasty B today. It's the day before her friggin 75th bday, and I want to give her a bag of lemons!
She stood in the aisle of walmart ranting - get a job! That cooking business of yours is a joke...I have busted ASS the last couple years to make this biz, and it is not MY fault my ex hub ran off with alllll the $$ in the bank acct causing my biz to go from fast lane to parking.
Errrrr she is a nasty nasty woman...THIS is exactly why I strive to be 100% diff with my children than she was with me.:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

OMG someone shared this on my FB...all things for a reason I say, and this song is PERFECT for my mom b(#$ing all day!!!
<iframe width="854" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/3O1_3zBUKM8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## gigglebox

Still confused as to how you ended up living with her :haha: sorry you're stuck! Is she going to be intrusive when it comes to raising your bub?

All i can say about post O cm and cp...don't give much attention to it. I've found them to be quite unreliable, and they change throughout the day so it's super confusing...imo.


----------



## pacificlove

How long is Mr D out of town for? 

As for your mom, i think that's just what some mom's do.. :hugs: 
You know what my mom said when I told her my happy news that we are coming back to be closer to her for family, etc. Her first response: "Well, what about your career? Focus on your job first, don't rush anything". I snapped at her and set her straight with what I wanted to hear. She became a SAHM 27 years ago it's not like she never went for a big career.


----------



## JLM73

Ugh...I just hate that she is SOOO nasty, even bitchy to my son when he tries to tell her things Like in the store today, and when I check her on it Ppl look at me like :shock: What a terrible daughter.
F that:growlmad: I do NOT believe just because someone is a blood relative even your mom that they have the right to talk down to you, berate you and be nasty.

Gigs- I ended up living with her because my dad died in 2010, and she was living alone until 2012. She BEGGED me to get a house with her once she knew I was divorcing in 2012. I was like HELL to the NO:huh: we don't have the same views on ANYthing, and she is a "fake" Catholic which I despise...lecturing others on HOW they are supposed to live but doing NONE of it herself:roll:
Anyhoo I was looking for a new home post divorce, and she started the whole guilt trip ":jo: In my country we don't leave our older family in nursing homes or alone...In my country we take care of our elderly..."
She is from Portugal, and I was like ummm didn't you leave your mother in Portugal like 1972???
But she SWORE she would let me date, have a life, not interfere, and would pay for everything until I got my biz restarted. :roll:
Well about 6 months later she started the "This is MY house...You aren't paying the bills..bla bla."
Damn straight! I am putting all my $ into restarting my biz and my 5 y/o.
His dad has been a ROYAL ASS the last year...spent over 15k legal fees, and so biz still part time. Not to mention he has paid NO child support since May- which is why I filed last week to have his check garnished instead of waiting for him to pay.

I also show dogs, and that is just starting back now...she doesn't understand that as a biz....
My dog gets $1200/stud. She is like he's just a dog:dog:- get rid of him so we don't pay $60/month for dog food???? Ummm let me see... Last I was in a classroom, $1200-4800/mo - $60 meant he makes us money??:growlmad:

She is just a very opinionated women from the 50's who does NOT practice what she preaches. Trust me as SOON as I have a down pay saved for another house , I am OUT:plane: Because she lied about helping me restart my biz and having my own life...and fam or not, I do NOT do liars.
I will go back to the fire dept if need be.


----------



## pacificlove

J, your mom sounds like a piece of work. Maybe she needs a more or less big reminder of her promises from 2012. 
You do have a lot more patience then I do.. geez, I would have snapped and moved out years ago. 
Have you been able to start saving up that down payment?


----------



## JLM73

Pacific- I did then flipped it back into my biz...I do have a tax return that will give some nice profit...working on that NOW.

Just gonna have to put biz on low gear again so I can have enuff to get away from her:shrug:
But once I do she will bad mouth me to the family as having abandoned her ...no win
On a diff note OMG
Just made a new batch of hot sauce for an order and EEK!:devil::muaha:


----------



## gigglebox

Dude...sue ex's booty for legal fees and emotional distress! 

Also, do you have a website for your stuff, namely the hot sauce?


----------



## gigglebox

It occurs to me that i never told y'all how i plan to tell hubs if i ever get preggers...i am going to set up a camera in the duck house and tell hubs i'm going out to collect eggs and make a video or whatever...then i'll come get him and tell him he has to see this weird egg and how it's laid in the nest. Camera will be rolling...when he comes in, there will be an egg in one of the nesting boxes that i've written on, something along the lines of "we're incubating an egg of our own--congratulations, you're going to be a daddy again!" Then as long as he doesn't say anything inappropriate lol, i'll use that video to announce to the gen pop when ready.


----------



## pacificlove

You can't please everyone all the time... I'll be the first to admit that mom and I get along so much better since I moved 1000 miles away. 

Gigs, that is an awesome idea!! Very cute and original!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm ready to come home. I just found out hubs didn't sleep much because he was grieving our little slug. It pretty much broke my heart and I feel like it hasn't hit me yet.


----------



## gigglebox

People grieve in different ways. It's ok if you aren't totally shaken up. It might happen later, it might not. I hope this doesn't sound weird but I think it's very sweet that hubs is upset; speaks a lot about him. You definitely have a keeper there <3 how long until you go back home?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I fly home late Friday.


----------



## gigglebox

Not too,terrible long now, just have 2 more nights. I hope it goes by quickly. Did you find anything entertaining to do there? How's your faintness?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* SOOO frickin cute and appropriate with your ducky biz
I know you wantd to incorporate the layers! I thot you were gonna sayThere would be a digi in the nest hehe
I like the egg idea better tho as it requires him to read more than a single word and then react.

*MrsG* So sorry sweets, but I agree with Gig, very sweet he is missing you and the "slug" lol...sorry the name tickles me. It does say ALOT about his devotion to you!:hugs:

*Pacific* Amen Sista...I gave up trying to pls her a LONG time ago, as she is one of those ppl that no matter how much you do- she wants to say something negative...she ticks me off with that crap, as I try to make the most of every situation.

AFM just back from a few hours with the best friend ex and his wife. He gets lots of free pastries every week, and always gets some for us. Also he and I are figuring a better way to rig my bike for the dog's exercise. I have a device called "The Springer" but it is very old and I am replacing old worn out bits with all metal as I have a mastiff puling on it:roll:
He always jokes that I am one of the guys :haha: I am always right in there with him and the fellas McGuyvering things, building pens for chickens, working on cars, up in the tree 30 ft with a chainsaw etc:shrug:
I think that is one of the reasons we are best friends after the break- he was the ONLY guy I could do stuff like that with who truly appreciates my input and treats me equal- also he is the only one that was not a horndog :rofl:
It's nice to bend over sweat and work on things and not be constantly groped...
Not that the occasional "comment" isn't made but it is very rare, and usually off like when you are super sweaty stinky and he will say - Ooh this is like Caveman days rawr!- we both laugh and it is not taken seriously.
On the mom note, get this- she does this every year:roll:
She likes a store here that sells "touristy 90 yr old woman" type patterns. I NEVER shop there...My bday was 11-1, hers is 11-11...guess where she gets me a gift card for:huh:
Yup...the store she likes. Even tho she has been a total wench, I stopped and used MY bday giftcard to get her a few blouses. Well I had them giftwrap it, and left it in the car under the rear seat.
I came in with only the pastries my friend gave me, and acted like nothing.
She just went to her room and closed the door pissed off:rofl:
I am tickled, as I am sure I got her nothing, but also bcuz she has been major bitchy today! I'll sneak it in later. On a side note since she considers my cooking biz NOT a real biz....NO CAKE FOR HER!


----------



## JLM73

2am here- and other than CB I'm prob the only one up :haha:
Fell asleep early and had to get up to get dog out etc....very crampy so I think it's more likely I am 5dpo. Decided to make some late night/early morning eggs n sausage- older son ended up in the kitchen for a bagel lol So I made him some eggs with cheese as well. Funny thing is we ended up talking about you Pacific n Gigs- duck eggs!
:blush: Well you can't get them here in reg stores, but I was finishing the last of the old egg carton and MAN those "jumbo" eggs were frickin HUGE:shock:
I honestly have bought jumbos a zillion times and never ever had them be that big- poor lil chicken butts that laid those!
I usually just get XL eggs as the jumbos never seem much bigger for the price, and if I open the cartons and the XL aren't much bigger than the Lg I get those...seems size is not all that reliable in the stores:roll:
OK off to eat and I HOPE I can get back to :sleep:
DS has been out couple hours


----------



## gigglebox

Morning! Hope you got some sleep, J. And what a move pulled by your mom! I'm sure she was thinking all along you'd use that gift card on her. How shitty! Hope there was something there you liked for yourself :/ 

I must be hungry because now you've got me craving bagels and eggs and sausage. I'm just drinking a smoothie...it's not doing the job today.

Sounds like you'd be a useful lady to have around. Hope your time with ex was enjoyable!


----------



## pacificlove

J, I hung up on my mom yesterday. I call her every day on my way home from work, it's 20 minutes and I get her to hang up as I approach our gate. (that's usually the time when she remembers something important after 18 minutes of "Oh nothing new here"). I have come to a point where I can't tell her anything without her saying "Oh, but you can't....." or "But keep in mind.." or "But don't tell...." So yesterday I snapped and gave her a minute long rant of "Do I look stupid to you". THen I heard dad mumble something in the background (which he does if something I say displeases him) and then mom's comment a bit closer but quiet "Oh, that's why I put the phone down" so I just said "Well, if no one is listening I might as well hang up!" and click
I can't say much anymore without her saying something of what I can and can't do. They have such a tight idea of how things should happen for me and my husband...
Ugh
I love how you gave your gift back to your mom!! ROFL!!

Mrs: 2 more night, you can do it! Or can you get on an early flight Thursday night?


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* :thumbup: It irked me she gave me a giftcard to a place she very well knows I do NOT shop, but plus side was it cost me no $ for her gifts.
They do free giftwrap too, so I had my lil boy take her the gift first thing this morning, and she came out all teary eyed. Now she wants to go out to eat later, but knows very well she will have to pay:huh: sooo weird, but whatevs
Pacific I think that is so funny- it;s like they think we get pure stupid once older:roll:
I am gonna make one of my Portuguese cakes for her in a bit...you know...the ones that go with my FAKE business that everyone buys?:haha:
She keeps eyeing all the ingreds I left on the counter.
*Gigs*- got a decent amt of sleep, but no more Ambien next few days- no bueno:sad1:

I have had alot of creamy cm today- annoying to keep going to bathrm to wipe ugh, but hopefully it's a good thing.
I am also making a supercute hat with earflaps for ex's daughter. Her bday is next wk. I also got her a couple art kits, as I recall she likes crafts, and drew things for me. I chose a VERRRY soft yarn that variegates from rose pink, the lavender to light aqua and back( pic below). Called-Stained Glass
Plan is to hand them off to his brother ( the sensible one of the two) and leave it at that.
I know he will get the gift to her, and I'll simply sign the card from me and DS saying sorry we couldn't make the party( GUILT trip on dad hopefully).

*Claire*:shrug: Did you fall in a well??? I am sending Lassie:dog:


----------



## pacificlove

Hopefully CB is getting some :sex::haha:

J, You are on to something here with parents thinking we actually get stupider with age. If I want advice I'll ask for it. Geez, I can't wait to raise kids with her!! (I have mentioned to her that yes DH and I will want kids sooner then later. Her answer "well don't rush it, focus on your job first". Almost makes me dread telling her when the time comes)

I love the wool you bought. Please post pictures of the finished project! I love wool that creates its own pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Love the yarn J! I'm currently knitting myself a poncho. I also got some wire to try and make those birds nest pendants (i had gift cards to Michael's). Hoping maybe i can sell a couple pendants for christmas. 

I can't speak ill about my Mom. I'm a huge mamma's girl.


----------



## claireybell

J that Lassie comment just made me LMFAO hahaaaa!! SO was like 'what you laughing at?' Haha!! 

Sorry, last night me & SO were drinking down the garden in the gsmes room Lol! No bd'ing uhh! But if i ovulate tomo hopefully girls will catch that egg - if we hump tonight it most likely be a boy right?? Hmm.. 

Had a lil bit of stretch cm this morning but not quite ewcm, ov pain is horrendous :wacko:

Ahh Gigs thats a cute way to tell hubs about pg hehee!


----------



## claireybell

By looking at my chart, dya think we've hunped enough & used fertility lube aswell to leave some girls up there?? Lol


----------



## claireybell

Mrs G Friday will be here before you know it hun X


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!yup, i think you're covered with the sexin' :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa thanx Gigs!


----------



## pacificlove

Omg! Cervix felt low and open so I just used an opk stick just for giggles and there are 2 lines! The second one isn't as strong as the control line but it's there. So does that mean I is still to happen or is happening or has happened??

Eta: this means o is so much earlier then I would have thought it!


----------



## JLM73

Pacific can't help there - but usually it's HIGH soft open at Ov, tho I DEF have had times where mine was NOT soft- kind of med and open and not at full height so :shrug:
All you can do is :sex: and recheck on opk to see if getting lighter

I know cp is a "fertile sign" but if any little thing being off ( not high, not as open, no ewcm etc) was enuff to keep ppl from getting preggers, there would be no BC market lol

I say hump it out just inn case if you can!

Just back from a mostly nie dinner with mom. It's her bday but also Vets day here(ugh the battle kind not :dog::cat: kind :haha:)
So it was pretty crowded but overall I ignored most her complaining, and stopped her before the rant started on the rest.
Was gonna make a Portuguese cake for her too, but I'm too full and lazy now :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, for my cm is a good "tell", but cp doesn't mean too terrible much....except day of O, then it's high and super soft (squishy) but i have such bad O pains that the cp is useless to me haha. BUT if it's a dark, but not positive OPK, could mean O is on the horizon! Yes, :sex: just in case!

J, forgot to ask, which breed do you show? I wanted to show my boston terrier but he was WAYYYYY aggressive and had to get the ol' snip snip.


----------



## JLM73

Hehe Yeah gotta love that about terriers! People focus on Pits, but in reality a jack russell or Yorkie are just as dog aggressive, just alot less damaging.
I have a BullMastiff- he's 2, 140lbs, still filling out until 3yrs.
I planned to show him starting young, but school, divorce and other crap delayed that, and when I was away Mom and older son didn't take him out other than to potty so he is now 140lbs of PUPPY- wants to drag you to every dog he sees, but runs from anything he has never see ( like the spiky palm tree the other day :roll)
I just need to socialize him really, but it's hard to make 140lbs of stubborn jump in a car reliably lol.
In the past I showed an American Staffordshire terrier ( pit bull in some registries).
Got him from pet to Triple registered American and Int'l Champ, and some chihuahuas...Yes I like to be diverse :haha:
Also had a rescued Great Dane then who was AWESOME, but the chihuahua ran the show !


----------



## JLM73

Gigs watch this vid of the dog whisperer with an Aggressive Pit. I watched it last night, it's a great way to tell WHAT makes them behave that way- this guy is amazing.
I know you don't have a Pit, but all terriers have this same mentality and the female couple seriously struggled, and he comes in like 5 mins he has control LOL.
It's crazy that our "everyday" movements and tone cause alot of the aggressions.
I try to remember this when my giant mutt does certain things. I def don't always have patience and don't always have the time to STAND still waiting for him to get over his fear of something, but working on that for sure. Not his fault they didn't take him out anywhere for 6 months ...sigh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmGKtby43Oc


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls

06:05 here uhhhhhhh! So just had a pee & checked cm.. Very creamy liquidt this AM do i reckon i ov'd yesterday or overnight, no pains this morning as yet, well a tad achey but not normal ov pains.. but i will drink my coffee, wait couple hrs & then do my opk! My temp went up abit this morning, so if i did that means im on a 29 day cycle! I wont put my cm as creamy as if i still get positive opk ff will say my chart looks confusing ha! We will soon see ha ha! 

Im Pacific, get on girly & re pee on opk :) we're all poas roughly around the same time this cycle give/take couple days! They say that dont they, girls that interract alot the Periods end up in sync :) 

Not a doggy person me, although all if SO family LOVES dogs.. Im more of a Cat person, we have 2, a bengal cross tabby female & black female, sisters of same litter.


----------



## JLM73

Mornin CB:hi:
Reckon just you and I up right now lol
I have yet to go to sleep. and you are rising:haha:
I agree on the cm- don't confuse FF hehe
I love all critters, and we have 3 cats as well as the megamutt.
My mother has a 10yr old Birman with 1 eye :( Got infected yrs ago and was removed- he's also diabetic..
I have 2 siamese i adopted from the shelter 8 yrs ago. They are total opposite looks but act like dogs- love water, meet you at the door- very vocal- they "talk" alot.
One is typical siamese other is a Flamepoint...never knew about these type siamese until I adoptd this one! They are housecats and huge- 20 lbs and 23 lbs 

Exciting we are all lining up like you say :wohoo:


----------



## claireybell

Hey J i bet your sleeping now ha ha! Well, just did an opk, very negative!! Very confused as last cycle i had 3 days of positive opk & this cycle just 1? Odd! Just rechecked cm & its def creamier so ive ovulated over night i reckon! Il update ff in a minute lol! 

My goodness thats alot of kitty petting going at your house :) our tabby bengal is a fatty Lol she so lazy & likes her food ha ha!! 

Enjoy your snoozing everyone, its a bright sunny day - well morning here at the moment yay! Fed up of rain uhhh!!


----------



## gigglebox

J, I LOVE AmStaffs! Definitely on my list of breeds i want to own before i die. Hope to have one someday, but also love my frenchies so i'm sure i'll always have one of those around. 

I can't watch the clip, for some reason i can never see posted videos on this site :( 

I also love cats, but hubs hates them. I've been really wanting one recently, but i suspect it's my broodiness for a baby lol; you know, that "need" to take care of more things...anyway hubs hates cats so it'll be a long while before we ever get one again, and it'll have to be declawed. I don't believe in declawing so i'd have to adopt one already declawed...

Cb! Yay! So you're officially in the tww then?


----------



## claireybell

Haha gigs your kitten broody lol im always like that, love Cat! Yup i would def say tww now arhhhhh!!! Still creamy cm & no pains! Roll on 8/9dpo i wanna pee :) how many days until you can poas??


----------



## gigglebox

4 days. Thinking Monday will be the day...8dpo then. I'm trying to remain calm though....it's been working until today. For some reason today i am just super impatient. Maybe because my SIL just gave birth yesterday....?


----------



## pacificlove

I love dogs, been training them since I was 11. Only one dog at the moment, but he's a handful at 7! I've shown Felix a few times, but he's very typical for his breed and doesn't like strangers to look into his mouth or touch him all over. He's a Briard. I took him to the national specialty a few years ago where they did a Selection (for the top breeding stock of all attending Briards. They are scored on looks as well as character and mine did go select so is considered top breeding material) Great experience. Where we live now, there is nothing offered and no interest for anything dog related so we've been on a break/doing our own stuff. Can't wait until next spring when we start training for competitions again. Obedience, tracking, etc.

I was so excited about the + opk yesterday afternoon that I forgot to check cm. :blush: It is safe to say that we have been bd'ing every day at least once for the last 5 days.. so hopefully covered for whenever this egg decided to show up. 

Never thought I'd bring an opk stick to work, but I did. Will test this afternoon.


----------



## gigglebox

A Briard?! Now that is an intimidating looking breed. I wouldn't want to get my hands near it's mouth! 

That's so neat that there are a bunch of doggy lovers in this thread! I worked at a dog daycare for a few years and was able to help with some training and learn a lot about breed behavior.mbreed research i did on my own just out of my interest in them. I wanted to be a vet tech but did the vet assistance thing for a few months and realized i can't deal. Dogs in pain is one of the worst things i've seen...seeing a 8 week pit puppy dying just broke my soul. Couldn't do it, quit shortly after that....now my life has taken a completely different direction, obviously :thumbup: 

Pl, good luck to you! I think i've taken preg tests at work...not 100% but i think so. Definitely taken them in public bathrooms lol...did last cycle at a public park (when i got my squinter in the morning and the bfn in the bathroom). Oh man, the fear that someone was going to walk in and see me with this pee stick up to the dim and broken lighting was real.


----------



## pacificlove

So this is the test from yesterday 4pm - ish
[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_20151111_161001.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20151111_161001.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

And here is a picture of Felix last year, he "helped" me unload a load of hay bales so this is his natural work look. LOL Yes, he has natural ears not cropped like most American Briards. 
[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_20140924_140713.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20140924_140713.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Gigs: FX this is your month, are you testing early?


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i just had to read back as i saw your pic & was like OMG!!! Pg! Lol! Get some more humping in girly :) nearly positive that!! hope we all get dbl lines this month.. :happydance:


----------



## pacificlove

Oh, definitely jumping on DH tonight for some :sex: and tomorrow and then Should be covered. I really never thought O would be this early for me, should have bought opk's 3 months ago. Oh well. Maybe this cycle will be back at 28 days. Feeling good about this month right now. 

CB, this puts us at testing around the same time again :) and J!


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Mornin Ladies
*Claire* By that temp jump looks like your eggy popped yesterday!:thumbup:
As for kitty petting blush: thought you meant something else first lol) The old man lives in the kitchen/breakfast nook, and the siamese "live" in my son's room - literally. They only come out to eat and potty- my litterbox is on the screen porch and they go thru a dog door to access it. Rarely they nap hugging each other on the back porch- very cute!

*Gigs*Here is the url for the link to Dog Whisperer...No idea why it won't just post the link instead of embed :roll: You can copy/paste the link below**Just take out the spaces I put into the https part:
h t t p s://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nmGKtby43Oc
Very cool you have an uncommon:dog: breed! I love that. AmStaffs are awesome- very silly and playful, good protectors for home and LOVE kids- mine used to lick my cat all the time, and the neighbors calves thru the fence- we used to say he was "tasting" them lol. I had chihuahua pups then too, and he was very gentle with the little 3 lbers.
As for kitties- they are much like dogs with VERY diff personalities by breed. You may be able to sway Hubs into a :cat: by getting a rare breed like the Ocicats or Bengals?? Siamese are very long lived (21yr old one nearby) and they "act like dogs" Very social, and curious, and so far mine love to play in water. LOL just had an image of a cat in one of your ducky pools!
As for adopting mine- they came fixed and chipped, but not declawed. I would never have declawed if they were not INDOOR only cats. They destroyed a couch, but honestly, they took the declaw no prob- no limp or anything. They still "claw" the couch when they stretch:haha:

For comparison, I was in awe the first few shows I went to and saw Dobermans with these NUB nails that were nowhere near the floor:shock: very neat clean looking foot...Turns out when they are young, while ears/tail are done and sedated, the vet clips the nails ALL the way back near toe, and cauterizes to prevent bleed. This prevents the nails from growing, not more than a nub anyhow.

*Pacific* So very cool you have an uncommon breed!:dog: Love that!
I am used to seeing ears cropped, but looks good natural as well to me:thumbup:
I do like that Euro shows don't allow crop/dock on show dogs. Def not used to the look here in states tho. You know we Americans feel the need to always CHANGE something lol.
That's a great breed for farm life.

We should all be testing around the same time.
:happydance: Temp rise for me yay! FF still has dotted CHs pffft but I should be 5-6dpo. I will be testing later than my usual 9dpo start, but that does put us poas about the same time!

Here's 2 pics of my MegaMutt- He's a Bullmastiff. Today- he decided he was wary of the bougainvillea plant we have:roll: It's usually all green and bloomed bright fuschia all over so he didn't want to walk by it :rofl:
No vicious dog here lmao. 
*Romeo by the Fearsome Bougainvillea ready to bike*

*My fave look The Romeo Head Tilt*


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Oh goodness...got on dog talk and forgot to mention My cervix is being weird
Been slightly open for many days, and this a.m. its Closed and firm, but not high anymore- about medium height:shrug:
Oh WAIT!!:shock: Just rechecked chart with DS in 2010, and my cp post Ov was low or Med height the whole first 8 wks!!! Hope this is a good sign! I could def use a sticky bean for all the crap with the exSO etc this month!


----------



## pacificlove

J, I must have missed on what went on with your ex this month... FX for your sticky bean!!
Love the bullmastiffs, they make such a cute face especially on the head tilt. :)

As for the cropping/docking I love the Briard in it's natural beauty. My next Briard will be an import from Belgium so I won't even have to worry about the breeder wanting to do ears. Lots of European countries have outlawed it (actually so have 2 or 3 Canadian provinces now). You can't even bring a docked or cropped dog into Switzerland any more...

As for testing: so happy we will all be around the same time. That'll be an exciting time :grin:


----------



## claireybell

It ne great we all testing at same time roughly, just reaaaally miffed i cant upload photos grrr! I managed it before & via computer when i had Riley, must be doing something wrong Lol! 

Oh J yes, is that a second temp shift there i see on your chart? Yes i reckon i def popped that egg yesterday, ov pain was very ouchy & today nothing! My temos are loads lower even after ovulation compared to pg Rileys chart, im just not as hot as i used to be hahaaa!!! 

Awwww Everyones Dogs are sooo cute :) 

:rofl: filthy kitty petting oi oi J ha ha!! I did instantly think that when i wrote it Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I use photobucket for pictures. I didn't think bnb allowed a direct upload?

We have a little orange long haired kitten. Got her from a local farm as a "free to a good home". Last winter we had big mouse problems and it looked like we were headed the same way this fall. So, I gave in to DH when he suggested a cat. I'd rather not have a mouse run up my pant leg while watching TV again!! The cat is ~7 months old now, we've had her for ~6 weeks now. The dog isn't totally convinced of her yet.


----------



## gigglebox

Regarding dogs: i knew about dew claw removal but have never heard of cutting the nails way back....weird! I'm not really a fan of the modifications, nor do i understand them...seems to me like they should be shown in their natural form.

And about babies...BABIES! Seriously, i hope we all get sticky babies this month. 

Can't recall who asked but i plan to start testing Monday....maybe Sunday if i get the itch. But sunday is only 7dpo so....i know it'd be wasting a test, but i have so many!

What about everyone else? We need to make a spreadsheet to keep track lol

Currently 4dpo. Nothing remarkable happening here.


----------



## pacificlove

Sadly croppped does better in the show then natural here in North America.. my Briard is black/grey so didn't place as easily as a tawny would have. Oh well, Felix is retired form the show ring, he never liked it anyway. Next dog ;) Felix is a working dog. Obedience, tracking, agility, you name it and he gives it 150% effort. At the end of the day, he cuddles us just as hard. LOL

Gigs: I'll be testing around the 21st or 22nd which would be 10/11 DPO. I'll even have time to run to the dollar store and get some more $1.25 cheapies. :D Only 2 in the house until then.


----------



## claireybell

Im gonna be testing next Thurs/Friday so il be 8/9dpo, i know thats early but i cant help myself hahaa!! 

Oih photo bucket - is there an App for this? Or can that only be used on laptops/pc's?


----------



## pacificlove

I am not sure if there is an app for it. But you could probably bring it up through your browser on the phone.

So.. I did another opk, it's lighter then yesterdays. Tried taking a picture but the light isn't very good here and the bathroom light wasn't working at all.
:sex: tonight for sure ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Ok so in 10 days we should all know, right? eeeee!

Cb, you should be able to add photos direct to the site. You hit "go advanced" then the paperclip looking symbol and upload from the computer. I think tablets only let you attach one photo per post,but there should be no issues with pc's.


----------



## pacificlove

That's brilliant, thanks Gigs!! Now, only question remaining: how do I downsize my pictures to the required 600x600?

It just about let me upload that way, except bnb did't want to resize the picture for me.


----------



## claireybell

When i try that paperclipicon i can attach the pic butnever upliads, it freezes the page, laptop doesnt let ne upload the iphone pic file, its a butt pain uhhh!!!


----------



## JLM73

Pacific - I have wimdows 8 on my laptop and hate it, but you can crop and resize pics in windows Windows paint. I use that to make all the arrows, text etc on photos. I have the prob with my phone that pics upload sideways or upside down even when ok on my pnone...I just open the pic with windows paint and resave it is paint and it will straighten out on site.

On the Briard note- if you show AKC in states that is where you usually have to crop/dock for a fair chance :roll: It's the most esteemed registry in US, and is very very picky and political, but it doubles or triples your pup/stud fee so kinda worth it.
In bullmastiffs fawn usually gets the nod over Brindle which is the Original only accepted color. Same with my AmStaff- since they are a bully breed I went to many shows where the judges didn't even complete the hands on checks, even tho Mojo was friendly as could be- and they would walk past me with a stiff smile and fawn over a yorkie or poodle...It's all so clique-ey but what can you do:shrug:
ADDBA or UKC are much wider in breeds accepted- everything in the world basically, and the shows are more laid back.
I plan to register Romeo ADBA and UKC so he is triple reg, and will try to get his champ in AKC - the other 2 reg. will be easy titles, but I charge $1000 stud fee now, and once he has AKC CH he raises to $2500 stud fee- so worth the work.

*Pacific*I LOVE Frenchies!!! Little bat dogs! I can't wait to get one of those next, Would have done it now, but I needed something big and protective but good with kids- to prevent my psycho ex peeing in my windows like last house!
I will DEF have a frenchie next- they make me smile just looking at them.
I won't do a female tho as it's a c-sect breed:sad1:
*Gigs*10 days!? No pressure!!:shock: You know some of us will be testing after AF to make sure the :witch: got the right house:rofl:

So excited to see all our BFPs!!:winkwink:


----------



## claireybell

Right! Got myself a photo bucket acc lol! Gonna paste a link so let me knoe if you csn see pic, Pacific -is photobucket private - can anyone else see random pics lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps1kwkh2ev.jpeg[/URL]


----------



## claireybell

F-**k thats big HAHAAAA!!! This is s tattoo i like lol! 

Finally!!! Phots yay!


----------



## pacificlove

Frenchies are cute, but I can't do dogs with a snorty face like pugs. Dogs still need to be able to breath.... I like to compete with my dogs, so something that can breath is a must. haha
If I ever have to downsize to a smaller dog I am considering the Schappendoes or if I want to stay big but short hair the Beauceron (which is said to be the short haired Briard)

As for the pictures: I am trying to keep "personal" pictures of the work computer haha

Ok, back to photobucket for now: this is the OPK stick from 2pm today. It's getting weaker.. but honestly suspected it to be negative today...
[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_20151112_1431342.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20151112_1431342.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pacificlove

CB, wow, thats an awesome tattoo!

I am way to chicken for that.. although wanted one for the longest time. I kept thinking "if you still want the same thing after 1 year, go for it". Now, 7 years later I am thinking "meh" but would still enjoy it if I had got it after the 1 year mark.


----------



## JLM73

Claire OMG I friggin LOVE that!!!!
Ribs is prob a painful tat tho...but I lovvvvve that!

Pacific agreed on the Beauceron...My bullmastiff rarely snores in his sleep- seems to bark more in his sleep while his feet try to run :dog: LOL
We have hella heat here in FL and short nose breeds can't cool themselves as easily as long nose, but I like that the heat wears him out hehe.

I originally planned to import some Portuguese Pointers as there are very few breeders in the US - I am not a fan of hunting unless you NEED to, but they are know to be one of the best noses in the world, and distinctive as they are pack friendly, AND even if super driven by a scent, will come back to the owner to make sure you are with them- not one of those that runs off and you have to track with a collar.
It just was WAY expensive to import and register a couple- maybe later.
Pics below.
I love a SMART breed like the Border Collie- always amazed me they can work solo and move sheep, and herd them back without any commanding, but they are super active. I love Aussies as well...one day- I'm not a fan of grooming much.

*Portuguese Pointer*


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, good luck with that! I love tattoos but i hate getting them. They hurt :( . Lol

Pl, does that mean you ovulated?

Love my frenchie, he doesn't snore. My boston does though...although technically The Frenchy is one quarter Boston


----------



## gigglebox

And now a message from my son:

À mnbvcxzzasdfghjk&#322;qwweèrtyuiop12345678901234567890 Play playa hello mommyasdfghjbklaßdfgggggggggtghnrtkyyluasdfgh
K


----------



## pacificlove

J, I'll have to look up the Portugese Pointer, honestly don't know much about the hunting breeds. The guy you posted has a serious face. He means business, cute! I love breeds that are still able to perform the tasks that they were bred to do from 300+ years ago. 

Gigs, I think so. I am debating on testing again tomorrow or save the last opk stick for when i thought o would happen just to test for sh!ts and giggles... what to do what to do what to do


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Agreed I like working dogs that can still work lol
As for your opks...if you never saw a real +opk, maybe use it to make sure surge is going away, but If you did have a darker one than the last posted, I would try again when you should O.
I am SERIOUSLY 10 days late for O this month- never happened in my life, but I think the last cycle of progesterone prob switched everything up.
I don't recall if you temp or not to confirm??

*Gigs*Lol on your son's msg!
A Frenchie and a Boston :shock: those are little energy bundle hehe.
I have always wanted a frenchy they are so frickin cute! Def in the future for me.
As is a Border Collie...when I have a JOB for it lol.
I do find it funny your Frenchy was invaded by a Bostonian in the blood line :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Yup...i really wanted a pure bred but they are $1200+ opposed to this guy who was $500. Still expensive for a mutt but the heart wants what it wants! And yeah...he is an energetic little farm dog now! He's trained with the birds so when ket him roam free when we're out there. At our old house, he used to get energy spurts and run laps around the place at full speed. He earned himself the nickname, "brown blur". It could also be verbed ("Gir's brown blurring it up right now").

I have no comment on the opk. I'm a "n00b" with them, as i've only used them 3 cycles in my life.


----------



## JLM73

Yea Gigs all the small bullies and mastiff breeds are hella expensive.
The lil guys are expensive because it's 95% sure you have to csect the mamas due to big heads small pelvis. I feel bad for the moms as nothing like having a csection, then having to nurse pups with sharp little claws ripping at your surgery site:(
That's why I refuse to breed them or get a female when I do get a Frenchy. Def a male for me.

Romeo was $1800...and the litters are always sold out before birth with this breeder.
She had a female have 9, another had 11...can you say 20pupsx$1800=$36,000 in 2 months :shock:


----------



## Breeaa

Somebody hurry and get a bfp soon! DH wants to wait a month so my body can adjust or whatever. I'm like, no thanks I'll be ready. Now we're waiting so I need somebody to live through. :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> F-**k thats big HAHAAAA!!! This is s tattoo i like lol!
> 
> Finally!!! Phots yay!

Love it! I want to get something like that but I'm scared. Wimpy wimpy me :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

Bre!!! :dance: Welcome back! Look up some stats, there is no real benefit to waiting with early losses. Get back on the bus!

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## JLM73

{Pulls the bus up to Breeaa's house}
Hop on! and welcome back- You are right, you will be ready- and some have good luck the very next cycle!:hugs:


----------



## smile7060

I have been using pull out for the last two years without a problem. It always worries me just slightly but my partner has pretty good self control. If it happens that I do wind up pregnant, it would be a really happy surprise. :D


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Bre!!! :dance: Welcome back! Look up some stats, there is no real benefit to waiting with early losses. Get back on the bus!
> 
> Do you have any tattoos?

No tattoos, Ive always wanted some but never actually got any. DH will not likely give in even though I want to try right away. :growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

:hi:Smile

Oh forgot to mention- quite proud of myself I have been to both Walmart and $tree today and no urge at all to buy hpts!:smug:
I don't have ANY in the house...zip...zero


----------



## JLM73

Breeaa did Doc order you to wait??
If not tell hubs Doc said you have the green light.
I mean if the body isn't ready you won't O anyhow


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Breeaa did Doc order you to wait??
> If not tell hubs Doc said you have the green light.
> I mean if the body isn't ready you won't O anyhow

I go back next Thursday to see my dr. I had blood work yesterday, and will have more next Wednesday. :coffee: Then I'll see him and go over everything the 19th. :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

Ahh ok, well hope all is perfect and you do manage to persuade him :winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Speaking of tattoos I think hubs and I are getting one similar to this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> CB, wow, thats an awesome tattoo!
> 
> I am way to chicken for that.. although wanted one for the longest time. I kept thinking "if you still want the same thing after 1 year, go for it". Now, 7 years later I am thinking "meh" but would still enjoy it if I had got it after the 1 year mark.

You should so get one done, its a weird pain hurts yes hut tolerable & i asked Mr Tattoo man to stop when i had my hip one lol im such a woos, very low pain threshold! 

Hmmm, that opk is def lighter than the other one? Had you held percthe sane time - or maybe you have ovulated hun? Hows the cm looking?


----------



## claireybell

Hey Mrs G :) hope you are doing better lovely.. What time do you fly home today? Or tomorrow as im zillion hrs ahead! 

Thats a cute Tattoo if you did & lots of meaning aswell :hugs: will youvet it with colour of just black ink?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flight leaves at 7pm since I have meetings tomorrow too. I want color. I've always wanted a tattoo for each child and just because this one didn't get to meet everyone doesn't mean it isn't our baby.


----------



## claireybell

Breeea :) i agree, get back on the ttc bus & grab the driver hehe! 

J looks like we only ones up again haha what time is it there? 0618 & SO just gave Riley a bloody poptart or hot pocket?? for breakfast! At 6AM!! Ffs, thanks for sugar rush arghhhhhhhh!!! So tired zz! 

Ooh got another temp shift, def ov'd on Weds no doubt ;)


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*I love it! Very symbolic!
*Claire*:shock::thumbup: Nice second temp jump!


----------



## JLM73

I am 5 hours behind you CB, just after 1 am- frustrated I started this hat for exSO daughter, and the yarn keeps tangling and knowtting here and there....gonna change to another pattern- HOPE I can get it done in time


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Flight leaves at 7pm since I have meetings tomorrow too. I want color. I've always wanted a tattoo for each child and just because this one didn't get to meet everyone doesn't mean it isn't our baby.

Thats a lovely idea, it helps with the moving forward process i think, never forgotten as the memory will always be there :hugs: def get it done :thumbup: 

Do you havevthe wknd off when you return?


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> I am 5 hours behind you CB, just after 1 am- frustrated I started this hat for exSO daughter, and the yarn keeps tangling and knowtting here and there....gonna change to another pattern- HOPE I can get it done in time

Uhh that damn yarn! How far are you through the Hat? Im rubbish at knitting/crochet but my mums pretty good - is that the multi colour yarn pic you posted? Bet it look awesome! Hope ex dick SO isnt right there when you give the gift over, have you heard anything from him since before seeing donor boy? 

Dunno how you stay up til 1am ish zzzzzz! I wiuldve fallen asleep on sofa by now Lol! You soldier! :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

CB I'm out of sleep meds and have insomnia lol.
2 am now...Nope never heard from Pricky Pickle again, but it's a good thing- I was about 1/4 thru hat and didn't like it so I pulled it out and that;s when it got all frayed and knotty grrr:growlmad:
Just gonna do a diff pattern starting first thing in am- I plan to take the gift bag by his bro's job- he's a realtor, hope he is in when I go by.
I didn't want to tell him ahead of time in case he decided to call the exSO.
The colors are brilliant, but the pattern was too thin and simple. Gonna do something more complex in the a.m....altho I am regretting baking cakes ystrdy...hat would have been done sigh.
Dog irritated me as well- he has needed to poop for HOURS now and keeps whining and twice I've taken him out he starts to squat then runs off to sniff things :growlmad: He will just have to pucker it up the rest of the night- he is so ridiculous about pooping- anything to delay time outside grrr


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, i think the family tattoo is a lovely idea <3

J, kids aren't too hard to impress, and we're our own worst critics. Don't beat yourself up if it's not "perfect", i'm sure she'll love it!

Afm...

Tripped over a fence and face planted in my gravel driveway. My skin was scraped off my hand in a couple spots and i have a huge knot over my eyebrow. I f'ed up my knee too--i can see through my pants it's swollen--but i haven't looked at it yet. 

Some asshat animal barrled through out fence and i didn't see the damage before i let the ducks out. They got out, i got them all back, fixed the fence, went inside and half were out again. The stupid animal broke two parts of the fence :dohh: rinse and repeat.

Feeling sad and discouraged today.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry to hear about your morning Gigs... Maybe ice that knee for a bit. Do your ducks respond to frozen peas? Frozen peas is like a recall command for mine, better then the dog ;)

J, don't be too hard on yourself. You have wonderful skills with arts and crafts, you'll be able to present it just fine!!

As for me: Cervix was high, soft and open last night, so got all mushy with DH. And he turned me down........ he had hurt himself and just wasn't feeling it last night and he just about didn't tell me that. Since he does not want the stress of knowing when to :sex: I didn't tell him my part. 
So I brushed it off thinking maybe some morning :sex:, DH was out like a light bulb (made some extra noise too) so I just got up. Cervix was way up and harder. I figure o is over. Hopefully there are some :spermy: left in there from the day before o.

Not feeling as positive this morning... :(


----------



## claireybell

Im sure there ls more than enough spermies up there still Pavific, if you been humping in days leading upto O all the swimmers will be strong ones :) have faith P :happydance:

J, she will love that gift, even if you smdidnt get her anything & turned up sneakily she wouldve been chuffed to see you! :) 

Gigs bless you, ice on that knee def, keep it raised this evening to keep pressure off, bless you, hate tripping over, im clumsy as hell & i bruise easily uhhh


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks for the positive words CB! 

I can walk straight over a flat surface most days, but have a tendency to walk into the same corners over and over again. I think my leg is currently sporting the same bruise for the 12th time. When walking around my work desk, I like to cut corners. Thanks to my steel toe boots my toes are safe at work but my thigh isn't...


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Mornin ladies...maintained my temp this morning- happy about that. Was hoping I didn't get a dip since FF stillll will not give me solid CHs, and preO temps had been high at the start of this cycle, so just barely back to that level.
Looking back at bfp with DS my temps stayed around 97.7 the first week, then rose to 98 range thru the next 6 weeks.

*Gigs*Sorry about the injury, but glad you were able to find both spots in the fence before they got too far out. Can you run some hot wire along the base of your fence line? Low voltage maybe? It would zap whatever tries to dig in. Hope no eggs were taken, but that is likely what "it" was after.
Here the Raccoons can get into nearly anything, and opossoms and armadillos LOVE to dig all over too. Try to elevate that knee, and ice as perv said. 
:soothe: Pamper my lil Giggly-bit hehe

*Pacific* I agree with CB- you will still have :spermy: in there, and they will be the strongest ones. You still may want to try later today. You will feel better - even tho you are well covered with earlier BD. Are you team pink?
My daughter was conceived with BD 3 days before O.

*MrsG* So happy for you that you will be back to your super sweet hubs.:hugs:
Have a safe trip back:plane:

Thx everyone about the gift...didn't get to sleep till after 3 am! but doc has the script called to pharm for my sleep meds thank goodness. I will have to give them up once I get a bfp...hope to be so tired from growing a bean that I won't miss it.

*Claire* You and I chatted late night/early am hehe. Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks J, FX that one :spermy: will catch that egg.. Really hoping dh will feel up to it tonight. 
This one would be our first, so team yellow. Although if it turns pink we'll be screwed if she turns out to be anything like me. haha!!


----------



## claireybell

Uhh yeah! Desk corners are the worst! My brusies are all top thigh & look awful, i got locked out my house couple yrs ago & Riley was inside FREAK OUT!!! He was too little to reach the door handle inside, luckily, my bedroom window was open & im takking small lol! Ground floor as we live in a Bungalow but somehow i got through this window & hung off my nets through the otherside lol :rofl: my body was bruised horrendous for about 2 months, disgusting! They did hurt though ouchy!! 

Yeah days been ok J, just food shopping & took Riley to Drs for some more inhalers for his chesty cough poor dude :( 

So will anyone be finding out babies sex when we all fall preggers?? Im undecided lol but knowing my impatience & poas addiction i bet i find out haha


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* I hope he is to it as well! Team yellow is nice- no pressure lol.

*P&CB* I always had round cornered desks, but a few weeks ago I was putting water in my fish tank with a 5 gallon bucket, and turned to walk WHAM:shock:
right into the sharp corner of my dining rm table! The bruise lasted weeks. It was the kind of pain that stops you in your tracks, but with 5gals of water in hand( over head ready to pour into tank...I couldn't exactly drop it and rub my thigh.
*CB* I will absolutely find out the sex. I like to have a name picked and talk to the baby with it- or at least be able to speak to other saying he or she bla bla rather than just saying "it" or "the baby".
I am way impatient. Surprises are nice, but I need to know if it is a boy, cuz if not I need to start shopping for girly things, and sell/donate all of DS's boy clothes etc that I have stored up!
I not only want to know I kind of NEED to this time lol.

I found out DS was a boy at 11wks5days exactly on a first office visit! Very early but was very nice to know. I have my own doppler too, so I was able to find his heartbeat at 10wks by laying VERY still, and searching for 20 mins, that was awesome too.


----------



## pacificlove

I want the surprise, DH wants to know.. gotta run. Do some work


----------



## JLM73

Ugh this pattern is a pain lol
Hat is supposed to be "teen" sized and it was HUGE before I even started the sides...had to pull out 3 rows grrrr:growlmad:
I wouldn't care normally as I would chalk it up to learning experience and just make it a slouchy hat , but this needs to fit!
Colors look nice tho..


----------



## gigglebox

So...those damn ducks got out again, this time the entire flock! Whatever took down the fence must have compromised it in another spot and the wind just did the rest. So frustrating, especially to run around and try to herd them with a bum knee! Fortunately they herd in a group so were somewhat easy to get back in, then i repaired the fence....again.

J, our fence where they sleep at night is mostly predator proof--three layers of fence, then fence buried 18" out to prevent differs, and two layers of electric wire. The fence that was damaged is temporary chicken wire fencing we move around the property so they can forage different parts of the land every couple weeks. The animal, probably a deer, was probably just running and ran into it..then recovered, kept running, and hit the other side lol

Des has been a butt today, i think he can smell my weakness...

I will definitely find out sex. I don't see why not. What's the difference in being surprised at birth or 20 weeks earlier? I need to know, like J said, to help with bonding.

When i feel crappy, I make bad food choices. I got Taco Bell....but honestly i wasn't really hungry or wanting food. This has been my "tell", however i'm feeling so crappy anyway i think it's just messed with my appetite. I'll see what tomorrow's like.

Dobs, if you're stalking....Taco Bell or Del Taco?


----------



## gigglebox

Very cute, J!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, i'm sure you're covered with the :sex: you already had. Are you officially in the tww then?

Also, i haven't tried peas but i'm sure they'd like them as they're piggies. I just used a broom ;)


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Ugh this pattern is a pain lol
> Hat is supposed to be "teen" sized and it was HUGE before I even started the sides...had to pull out 3 rows grrrr:growlmad:
> I wouldn't care normally as I would chalk it up to learning experience and just make it a slouchy hat , but this needs to fit!
> Colors look nice tho..
> View attachment 911249

J, are you on ravelry? Thousands of patterns, a lot of cute and freebies!


----------



## pacificlove

Caught up with my work for the moment ..

J, I love the patter! She's a lucky kiddo!!

Gigs: peas work like magic for me. If they are at a distance to me I'll start throwing them in the air (like a bratty 3 year old flower girl) and they come RUNNING! 

Yes, I am going to say officially in the tww, but it probably won't hurt to keep on :sex: Probably 1 DPO now, maybe 2. 

DH is getting a job offer near our new home now. They want him to start within 30 days. So, if this month isn't it, we'll probably have to post pone ttc until March ;(


----------



## JLM73

:haha: double hitting deer! Hope it was ok tho
This would be a good time for you to have a herding breed, an aussie or bordercollie would have kept them in one spot for you...and a border collie would likely have herded them back where they belong without being told to, and would have stood guard lol They are awesome freethinkers


----------



## JLM73

Pacific the peas thing sounds like a great idea!
Hope he gets the job, but you are gonna get your bfp this time anyway so you won't need to postpone:smug:
:dust:


----------



## pacificlove

We use the peas when moving the ducks. One in the front throwing peas and one person (or Border Collie) in the back to catch any stragglers. That's how we got ~80 ducks into the trailer when we got the layers. That's how we plan to pack up the ducks for our move. I now always have a large bag of frozen peas in the freezer, just in case I need to move ducks or if I want to treat them. LOL

J, you are so positive!! :D


----------



## gigglebox

Eh. I'm too lazy to train it, lol! Also I'm not too keen on livestock guardian dogs (although hubs wants one, a belgian turvian) because i don't like the idea of putting them in harms way should we get any real threats around here (we have black bears), plus i like to keep 'em indoors for snugglies :) 

Good luck to your hubs PL! Hope it comes with a raise


----------



## claireybell

Love love that style hat & colour! Shes gonna love it :) 

I do & dont want to find out, had no suprise of anything with Riley so quite like tje unknown.. But id be itching to see if its a girl hahaa! Im sure il give into my weakness at the scan Lol! I like the gender guessing from 12 wk scan ;)

I was supposed to be out drinking with my 2 sisters this eve but just got out shower & cant be arsed lol! Having wine indoors this eve, i feel we should all drink some as come next weekend we could all be with child hehe


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* if you buy from a working stock breeder there really isn't training. They naturally herd/protect. If you get a border collie it will not take on a bear. An Aussie is more protective, but again very wise breeds. They will likely bark like mad- most bears move on from the annoyance.
Now a Tervuren WILL try to give chase to the bear, but I prefer the prev 2 breeds for gentle livestock guarding. 
The shepherds can be rougher with nipping etc.
You may want something like a Maremma or Kuvasz.
They are larger breeds, heavy coated - so fine in the cold sleet and snow, BUT they are very very gentle with herding livestock, and often lay with them.
For ex the Maremma is used alot with sheep, and the pups are kept with them from the time they are small, so they bond to them.
They will herd when you need to move them, but will lay between them or near, then is a predator comes sniffing They dart out after them to chase them off.
They fight off coyotes and timber wolves no prob, as well as smaller bears.
Check them out...
*Maremma*

*Kuvasz*


----------



## JLM73

I like your thinking CB:winkwink::wine:


----------



## claireybell

Get on it J ha ha!! My SO is now snoring on the bloody sofa & im really annoyed grr! I might just go up my sisters anyway now :)


----------



## pacificlove

I agree, get an LGD, Maremma or Kuvasz or Great Pyrenese. They are ment to live with the livestock. 
Up here, I haven't met a lot of Terv's that I like (and I do love my herding breeds!!) they all seem to have character issues. Almost all that I have met are timid, and I know ran from sheep on the first encounters.


----------



## pacificlove

So, i think DH is taking the job.. I'll see him over Christmas for a few days and then again for moving about 7 weeks later. 

So, if this month isn't it, chances are slim until end of February. Or if this month is a yes, then I get to enjoy first trimester on my own. Our house takes more up keep then the normal house, ~100 head of poultry, a dog, a cat. 95 hours of work (every 2 weeks, 10 1/2 hour days). ohgeez. 
I am torn....


----------



## JLM73

Pacific- is the job at least by family or anything??
Doesn't soud un-doable at all tho.
Again ...you will be so knocked up you won't need to TTC again:smug:
I didn't even think of the Pyreneese... Maybe a Swiss Mt Dog as well- they are very sweet

So...I bought ONE $tree hpt...They are like 25miu so no chance they will show an early bfp (before AF) reliably.
I didn't even have desire to buy one, but I figure they say If you do what you have always done, you will get what you have always gotten...
Bought this as it will encourage me to wait to test- Not a single FRER in sight!


----------



## pacificlove

It's a 3 hour drive to the family from the new job. Really not that bad. 

My big worry is being pregnant and having no one else around to help me out. Should know before DH leaves I guess.

Good job on the purchase J! You are starting to do what I am doing. Saves a lot of money. Haha. But I think I'll buy another 2 tests next week which would bring my total up to 4 for 1 early test, one on time and two for late testing if AF is late.


----------



## JLM73

Thats a good test plan P!:thumbup:
I don't plan to buy a frer unless I see something significant on the cheapie.
3 back to back chems , and i don't care how early I can see the lines this time- I want STRONG lines, so gonna try and hold off this time, until closer to AF.


----------



## pacificlove

J, how many DPO are you now? 

I will try and keep you on route to less testing ;)


----------



## gigglebox

PL, this is your first, right? And only alone for the first tri? You should be ok :hugs: you'll have us!

Talking to hubs about dogs....we have agreed no more until both of ours have passed on, so nothing to worry about now anyway....but we are thinking a mixed breed. Evidently. I don't know. Could be upwards of 10 years before we dog shop again.

And tests? I'm bad. I have 24 ic's....and a handful of others but i don't remember how many.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you are sweet! Just about to head home from work and talk to DH to talk about plans for the next 106 days. 

Oh boy...


----------



## JLM73

Hey, if I had loads I would test twice a day from 9dpo Gigs hehe
BUT I really don't have the $ to spare this time as I have to get holiday baking sales going.
As for the dogs, yup - little ones live a LONG time compared to large breeds. 
My bullmastiff breeder - the grandfather won at Crufts on TV, and they are VERY diligent but still in the pedigree the oldest dog in 3 generations is 11:(
Romeo is jut over 2, so he should live almost a decade more, but they came home one day and found his father laying in the yard dead! He was four :(
Turns out he got bloat- nothing related to genes on that, but I make sure Romeo never exercises with food in the belly, and make him wait at least an hour after to cool down before eating. Also don't let him drink massive amts of water at a time.
Sadly, his mother was killed by a neighbor...THEIR dog dug under the fence (yet again) and she was very territorial with pups in the home. She went after their dog, and the neighbor SHOT her on her side of the fence! She never left their property.
The breeder can't speak on it without crying, so My boy is the last of a breeding between awesome parents.
No one else is showing or breeding from the litter.
That;s why I want to get him showing. Honor the mom and dad- I met both and they were both Amazing- SOOO good with lil grandbabies, and true home protectors.

They once had a cop JUMP their fence (6ft) to knock at the front door trying to find someone on a warrant. He was at the WRONG address, and I am just in awe that is one of her dogs had been out in the fenced yard and attacked, they would have been shot, and the media would have blamed the dog :growlmad:
She has Beware of Dog signs EVERYwhere too.


----------



## JLM73

Agreed Pacific...WHEN you see your bfp next week- we will be here for you until you join the hubster!:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Take F-ing 5!!:growlmad:
No way I am getting this hat to them today...I guess I will be stuck leaving it on the F-ing car or doorstep and hoping noone snatches it grrrrr F-ing grrr
This hat is STILL huge despite Multiple corrections...never using this pattern again.


----------



## gigglebox

J, make it a slouchy hat and call it a day! She'll love it!

Ugh, hate sad dog stories. I've had a couple die at the daycare while i was there (one we think had a heart attack (boxer), the other was a yorkie that would NOT leave this malamute alone, and the malamute chomped him and crushed him....very tragic, i started smoking again after that). I've heard horror stories but i won't share them now. I don't want to start a trend....they depress me.

ANYWAY

Going to have our egg stand up tomorrow again. I'm also going to sell these little wired bird nest pendants. I put a picture of a few on my facebook page....holy crap! The response has been overwhelming! In one day I received 2 purchases and 10 orders! Homestly, i was going to make one for my mom and just throw the rest on a table while i sold eggs to see if anyone wanted the pendants. I just took a quick photo and willy nilly posted it online and was completely surprised how many people like them!

So if you guys are on any local classifieds page....wired birds nests for the win. Super easy to make, too.


----------



## gigglebox

Also maybe we should start a new thread in the ttc buddies page? That way it's like we're starting kind of fresh...thoughts?


----------



## JLM73

Up to you all on the new page- general chatter does cover :fish: :dog::cat: tho :haha:
As for doggy stories Gigs- I cry everytime I watch Pitbulls and parolees...seeing these convicts being so touched by and sweet to dogs in need I am bawling lol.
I def could not be a vet tech.
I had no prob being a nedic as I knew child or adult I was helping. Only call that bothered me was a lady thrown from a van , 9 mos preg and the stupid doc we radio for special intervention said NO to doing an emerg c-sect on scene...mom was gone, and that baby kicked up a storm for a few mins and then was gone when we got to the hosp. The stupid ass doc kept saying he wanted to make sure mom didn't get an infection???:saywhat: WTF???
I almost did it anyway...would have loved to find the family and tell them the baby could have been delivered...EMS can be rough, BUT animals hit me twice as hard because they don't understand what's going on, and are still usually wagging their tales no matter what...
Anyhoo..yea the yorkie thing again is proof they are still terriers, no matter how small or cute.

As soon as I finish puling this hat apart ( the yarn is like mohair and keeps snagging) it is DEF gonna be a slouch hat...need it DONE!


----------



## claireybell

I have 6 20miu cheapie strips & im gonna be reeeeeeally good & not test until 10dpo :haha: haha!! which will be next Saturday! I figure if i am, 10dpo may show something ever so light on my cheap strips & only then il buy a Frer, im so broke this month, donth get paid until 27th uhhhh & need to start Christmas shopping soon :wacko:

My temp riding straight up this cycle looks just like it did on my pg Riley chart, fingers croosed eeee!!!!

Im up for a new chat Thread, we should call it General chatter in TWW Lol


----------



## claireybell

Im guessing everyone has seen whats been going on in Paris the last 24hrs omg! Woke up this morning to everyones Facebook updates re Paris suicide bombing & shootings, so sad :cry:

On another note - im having TONS of creamy cm like loads that i feel like ive wet my pants lol (tmi sorry ha) but because theres tons im having bubbles aswell :haha: anyone else get this after ov'ing? First cycle ive experienced Vag popping bubbles hahaaa


----------



## pacificlove

I saw the Paris news last night, that is just terrible. They are in our thoughts and prayers....

-----------------

Thanks J! So DH is taking the job, they want him to start Dec 1st. They will give him "some time off for Christmas to spent with the family in AB" and more time off for the move. In other words, I have my husband home for 3/4 days around Christmas and maybe 10 days for moving.
Is your breeder going to use your man for a sire to keep that line going? 

CB: sounds promising!! This is so your month!

If you take the chat to another forum let me know, I'll follow ;) Technically we are all in the tww!


----------



## JLM73

Mornin Chicklets:coffee:
*Claire* Your chart looks AMAZING!:thumbup: and "fufu bubbles" as someone once called them were a bfp sign for quite a few ladies:haha: along with tons of cm
Yay!

*Pacific* So Glad they have a sched hammered out for you, and that you will have hubs for holiday as well as the all important move:hugs:

Afm: was up past 130 am with the darn hat, basically started it all over to make it slouchy pfft will be done with it soon. I'm sure the party is today, tho her real bday is Tues...will reconfig how to drop the gift to her as it won't make the party today.

Paris is a mess...so unnerving and frustrating these things going on in the world:nope: I HATE when extremists of ANYthing try to impose their beliefs on others...I am def more spiritual than religious, but doubt ANY bible wants ppl to annihilate all the rest of the world ...makes me mad:growlmad:

Wow, just realized yesterday was Friday the 13th lol

So FF says I am 7dpo today and I got a little dipsy doodle...Not concerned at all, hopefully bean digging in as I too have ALOT of creamy white cm this morn.
:dust: to us all!


----------



## pacificlove

j, you are quite the night owl! 

I wish I could see DH between Christmas and moving day.. That's at least 7 weeks!
We were talking last night and I mentioned my concerns for 1st trimester. Yeah response "Yay, I get to skip 1st trimester, no puking, etc!"
Knowing my luck, I'll have full blown sickness.


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh P :soothe:
Stock up now on the natural remedies...ginger snaps...saltine crackers...peppermints
Also small amts of chamomile tea can help, and many love lemon based things- you can even use honey lemon cough drops or candies.
Oh and :munch: eat small FREQUENT meals/snacks, as it prevents acid build up in the tum.
You will be fine tho pffft:haha:

yea I am a nighty bird...not the ticker...I think I am the only one using a night time one lol


----------



## claireybell

hahaaaa 'fufu bubbles' lol!

Hoping its a good sign, although could be anything as nowt wouldve implanted yet, symptom spotter central over here ha ha! 

Pacific you may not get hardly any sickness, i had minimal for 4-5ish weeks, then it passed thankgod, its put me off eating Bananas for life Lol

J, has the fab slouch hat finished?


----------



## pacificlove

CB: the next thing to worry about is lay offs here. Almost everyone is worried that they will meet the chopping block as am I. For now, I had another week of employment. 

As for cm, I thought i was pretty much dried up down there yesterday but it has come back today. One more week to wait for early testing.


----------



## JLM73

Getting there CB pic below. I love the color variation on the yarn. Thinking I''ll skip making her a matching scarf and keep the second roll of this fab yarn for a hat of my own:blush:


----------



## pacificlove

That is cute, can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## JLM73

pacificlove said:


> That is cute, can't wait to see it finished!!

Me either :growlmad::rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

J, so sorry this hat is causing such distress! Hope the rest of it finishes easy.

PL, I don't know how you ladies do it, the ones who see off their husbands for weeks or months at a time. I know you do what you have to...but that is so rough.

Hmmm, fufu bubbles...don't know that I've experienced those without :sex: lol

as for me...unremarkable symptoms. 6dpo today. Think I'll start testing Monday :thumbup: and for your viewing pleasure, my "shiner" from yesterday's fall. Sorry for my sweaty/oily face; been outside all morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Ouch Gigs!
Hope it doesn't hurt as much as it looks to be...
FF has me down as 7dpo today?? But my initial thought was a day earlier, so I would be 8 dpo...:shrug:
I planned to test at 10/11 dpo which could be Monday, or Tues per FF
What do you all think? My chart is in my siggy


----------



## pacificlove

Ouch, that's a nice one Gigs! Hope you aren't too sore!
We'll all be obsessing about your sticks come monday, haha

I've only ever had one shiner like that. I bent down to clip the leash on the dog and he bounced up in excitement and his big head hit my eye... 

As for sending DH off, I am really dreading it. I hate it, but at least this time I know what it's for and it's only for 3 months that we have to do it for. A few years ago DH took a job way up in the oil fields so had a 14 days on, 14 days off rotation. At that time our communication wasn't very good, so DH quit and found a job closer to home. It was quite the strain on us when he was away but after 14 days of DH just sitting around I was happy to sent him off to work again.
Last night I laid out my expectations for the next 3 months and DH agreed. If the communication stays good, I can do it. If our communication had been good when he was in the oil field, it might have worked out too but neither one new what to expect of the other back then. I don't think we knew what to expect from ourselves. 
It'll be hard not seeing him for 7 weeks :( but I keep trying to gear him towards visiting me at least once in between. 
Maybe it'll be easier once I give my notice at work (mid January) if I don't get laid off first.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Pacific :(
Hopefully he got your msg loud n clear, and wo't repeat mistakes of the past.
I totally get the "can't wait for them to go back to work" thing hehe
In my first marriage we were both Paramedics with 24hr on 48 hr off sched.
So we only saw each other every 3rd day. Was nice break from kids n house, but once home hubs was a lump of "do nothing but play computer games" :growlmad:
Literally at the keyboard ALL day, only left to bring food back to his game or pee...
Then he didn't understand why I was mad coming home to a totally wrecked home, as he did no chores AT ALL the 24 hrs I was on duty, and left EVERY soda can or food wrapper laying on the counters...WTF ...Trashcan...Heard of one???
Gah...Never again I vowed - no cops, no firefighters, no medics lol


----------



## claireybell

Loving the colours on the Hat J :) its coming along well! 

Fingers crossed it wont come to Lay off's Pacific, will you get a redundancy pay off if the worst happens? Will you see hubs in between those 3 months at all? Hats off to you hun for going so long inbetween seeing him :thumbup: :flower:

How many dpo willyou be testing Pacific? 

Ouchy Gigs your eyebrow looks painful.. Have you tried or can get ya hands on anything called 'Arnica' cream? Homeopathy renedy, brings out bruising real quick & helps heal quick aswell..


----------



## JLM73

Finally! If I had just made this reg pattern from th start I would have been done 2 days ago grrr....
I have pics of both sides bcuz the variegate yarn makes the hat diff colors on each side. Saving the other bundle to make myself a huge slouchy hat yay!


----------



## pacificlove

Arnica, why didn't I think of that! Gigs, it's wonderful stuff!

They can do 2 different types of lay off here, permanent or temporary. Permanent they have to pay out separation pay, out standing holiday pay, etc right away. They do not have to bring you back. Temporary is a max 59 day lay off where the employer keeps the right to call you back to work with a 1 week notice. On day 60 they have to bring you back or release and pay out. In this case they can not fill your position while you are on lay off. There are exceptions to the 59 day rule. 
At this point many of us are expecting lay offs, question is: who will be affected this time? My employer has already done lay offs once, tried to cut wages (that one back fired) and now something has got to give... ?The market just has not recovered at all here, every big company is holding back their projects too so that isn't helping.
On permanent lay off, at least I would qualify for EI right away.. so that's 60% of my current income for 1 year max. Plenty of time to find a new job. 

I think I'll start testing next weekend since o was so early I figure why not. AF isn't due until the 28th or so. I may be totally wrong but keep thinking of that wonderful +opk i had this month...


----------



## pacificlove

OMG J, that looks wonderful!!! I love it!!!!! You must be glad it's done :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

YES so glad it is done- wrapping her gifts now lol


----------



## pacificlove

As for your question earlier regarding DPO: I think ff is putting o quite late after the + opk. I would think o more normally happens 36-48 hours after + opk. Do you normally o 3 days (or 72 hours)later? Even 60 hours (so 2 1/2) days later seems off to me...
Not that I know much about charting, but 3 days later seems late to me. I say 9 DPO.. puts you a day ahead too ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Never heard of arnica and have no idea where i'd find it....no matter though, it feels bruised but is totally tolerable. I don't mind showing off the battle wounds a little ;) it was worse yesterday....already on the mend :thumbup:

Pl, my first roommate's bulldog did that too me, except her head hit my nose. I was 18 and that was the first bloody nose ever. After that i was prone to getting them for months....at some point they finally stopped. Can't remember the last time i had one....

Anywho, that's a great deal of money you receive if you lose your job! Wow! How are they with maternity pay? It sucks here. At my last job, all you got was a guarantee you'd be able to come back to a job that has the same pay-- not even necessarily the one you took a break from. Vaginal births award you 8 weeks off while c sections get you 12. I think government jobs give you some mat pay but i have no idea how much.

J, i agree, i'm not too chart savvy but you look 8dpo to me! Hey, if you test monday we can be testing buddies :thumbup: although i'm already getting nervous....maybe i'll hold out... :haha:


----------



## JLM73

OK THIRD attempt to post grrrr
Thx for the O guess- FF originally put me as day after+opk as norm, but once I entered a few temps, it move it to 2 days after dip:shrug: I'm sure not havingthe textbook ,4 increase caused that.
Anyhoo, I planned to test Tuesday with fmu, whe I should be 10/11 dpo.
On a side note:blush: I bought a walmart cheapie 88center...
So far have spent $1.95 on hpts yay :wohoo:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Good! Not much at all :thumbup: Maybe i'll hold out and test with you tuesday instead of monday....i just know in my heart of hearts monday will be negative no matter what so not sure if i'll bother.

Forgot to comment on the hat--it looks great! Those colors are sooo pretty. I love "dim" colors versus vibrant (like pastels over the super saturated stuff). Good taste there :thumbup:

Just woke up and my right boob HURTS. It's on the side, kind of underneathe but not entirely. For some reason my right boob always hurts more...it's also the one that's slightly larger, wonder if that's why?

Girl bodies are so weird.


----------



## claireybell

J, the hat is fab, well done you! Think il be commissioning you in months to come for baby hats & bootys hehee :) 

Somehow my subscriptions to the Thread we chat on was switched to none? Ive missed chat uhhh how cheeky, think Riley had grabbed my phone lil chimp! 

Oh Pacific, so if the worst happens you still get paid a basic amt for the coming year? Thats not too bad, especially if looking for more work & pg, hopegully you be pregnant before/if anything happens so you be entitled to Mat leave aswell :) 

Quite jelous of you girls testing tomorrow & Tuesday, earliest i can test is Thursday 8dpo.. But have no frer or early sensitive ones so if anything its gonna be Saturday.. Arhhh 

Was checking out my chart from Riley, similar temp patterns & ov'd cd15 & sex was on same days OMG hope im not disapointed Lol! 

Gigs, hope your bruisings gone right down today, i always habe random boob pain in my left boob which is also my slightly bigger one, they seem to balance in size after bf riley as the better milk boob was my right so it grew a bit Lol! But now its shrunk back to normal uhhh! 

J what miu are you ic strips? Mine are 20 but £1 for a 3 pack so kinda bargainous ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Morning ladies. 

J love the hat. And can't wait for everyone to test. I think we're going to get a couple bfps. 

Afm, I think I'm doing ok. I think being home makes me a little depressed but I'm so glad to have hubs here. I can't even explain how amazing he is everyday but even more lately thank god I married him and took him off the market early. My follow up doc appointment is tomorrow, hubs can't go but insisted I not go alone so my mom is coming with me. Which is fantastic because she's like my best friend. We get along great, plus she'll being wine over I'm sure. Also I think I may be getting an infection from the miscarriage so I can't wait to go in to make sure. Other than that, this whole thing has been way harder then I ever thought and it's really made me unsure of what I want as far as getting pregnant again.


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry Mrs :( unfortunately i think it's just one of those things time will have to help heal. Maybe the doctors can help figure out what went wrong and give you some assurence it's unlikely to happen again, which may help in deciding if you want to try again any time soon. 

I'm happy to hear i'm not the onky one who loves my mommy :) she came with me to almost every scan with my son (i was high risk....there were a lot!). After our 12 week scan when we were told Des would probably die, Hubs didn't come to any more scans because he was too nervous and said he was bad luck :dohh: wish he would have gotten over that but i was glad to have my mom.


----------



## claireybell

Hugs Mrs G, time really will help heal,glad to hear you are back home with Hubs though :hugs:

Wow Gigs that what they had said at 12wk scan?.. Des really is your miracle baby :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, the doctor basically told me to call my primary OB to schedule a termination. I decided to let nature take it's course and in the mean time saw a maternal fetal meds doctor and geneticist who said the baby had a 15% chance of survival, and even then would have either a genetic disorder or heart defect. We did all these tests and things were showing improvement....and he was born at 40+4 on April Fool's day with no issues related to any of that stuff :thumbup: he had undescended testicals that had to be surgically fixed when he was 6 months or so (or was it a year? Can't remember) but other than that, a healthy kid <3


----------



## claireybell

Just goes to show that tests when pg cant always predict exactly whats going on in there ;) so because you were high risk previous - even though Des is completely healthy, will you be classed high risk 2nd time around? 

I wont be classed as high risk as such due to previous csection & ectopic but i have to have baby no2 in the Hospital on labour ward, cant choose a birthing centre or home birth sadly incase of complications.. Im hoping i get to use a water tub for watee birth 2nd time around, being told breech & planned csection was no fun! I kinda freaked when i heard the word 'Catherisation' Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Eee yikes, no good! We had an almost emergency c section, too. It was unplanned and kind of an emergency, but evidently since i didn't progress past 7cm it wasn't technically an emergency c section...? Either way, labor, birth and recovery was rough. I'll probably opt for elective c section this time though...Des' head was huge, don't want to risk a second with a large head! They run in Hubs' side of the family, so it's not unlikely it'll happen again. Plus might opt for the tube tying while they're in there...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, what a story about Des, true miracles do happen! 

---
Dh and I spent the morning looking at stock trailers online. We'll probably purchase one in January for the move. 

It's trying to snow again, yuck!


----------



## gigglebox

Ewww, definitely NOT looking forward to snow :( rather, tending to the duckies in the snow. Any advice on dealing with our hose without disconnecting it and draining it every night?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*Breasts can have diff #s of mammary glands so perhaps that is what makes one larger or more sensitive:shrug:
*Claire* Same to you, sorry you went back to prev size after Riley hehe

As for you both. I am planning to test Tues...but poss Mon night on a loooonnngg hold.
I am 8/9 dpo today, so Tues would be 10/11 dpo...Mon night would only work if I am 9dpo today, and O'd after the dip vs 2 days after dip...so Tues is seeming the better choice.
I used the donor super last minute so it is a miracle cycle if it works..
Thank you All for the hat comments.
I ended up going to his door to drop the gift this am, but he wasn't there ( car gone) so I left the gift bag with some neighbors so it wouldn't get taken.
I feel good about it, instead of worrying that he didn't get it and someone stole it.
I put the hat wrapped in a gift bag as well as a paint kit for fridge magnets and some sculpting sand. She likes artsy things.

AFM- had a HUGE MEGA temp jump this a.m.!? Not sure what that was about except I slept very restless all night.


----------



## claireybell

Wow that is a temp jump J, im always stirring in the night so im suprised my temps arent eratic, maybe thats why they're in the lower range perhaps? .. 

Uhh i know, before i fell pg i was a 32/34 E, then pg went upto a G lol then after bfeeding, D, ohhhhh the depressingness of it Lol! M

We rarely get snow in UK, last time it snowed in the South was very early 2013 & Riley was still a bubba, since then hardly anything, maybe an odd flurry & thats it! 

Im in debate of an elective section for no2, i want to try & labour but then the realism will kick in, il get super anxious i bet.. They like to not push for csections here & try natural, but most that have sections go onto have csections for pg after also.. 

My sister was the same as you gigs, never dilated anymore than 8cm, then Ruby started moving around & got wedged, csection it was! Have to say though, the planned section was chilled, surgeon was awesome & very nice & they had the radio on in background in Theatre, twas lovely ;)


----------



## JLM73

*Claire*Here in the states they force you to have a section if you had 1 before. Most their malpratice insur does not cover a natural delivery after csect...I had 2 first as a surrogate due to twin a being breech 2nd due to DS having a double nuchal cord and heartrate dropping into the 40'S!
I hate! abdominal pain, but hope I can find a midwife willing to v2bac...I want to experience a natural delivery with what will likely be my last baby.
It hurts like hell, but I was 9.5cm before DS heartrate dropped...I woke 3 hours later from anesthesia of an emerg sect like WHERE IS MY BABY!
They had him in the nursery...


----------



## mrs.green2015

In this part of the states, or at least my insurance encourages vback. My best friend axtuat just had a baby and they wanted a vback, unless something happened or if she went a week past her due date and then baby would be too large.


----------



## JLM73

Oh Greeny How I wish...they are ridiculous here that once a csect always a csect...ridiculous.


----------



## claireybell

I would like a vbac so i can say ive experienced both & would like to give it a go but we'll see.. I never wouldve guessed that they would push for csections after a csection.. If its planned i guess maybe it safer all round? It depends where your from & whos doing delivery maybe.. So you got to 9.5cm& they knocked you straight out J, i felt a lil cheated as id prepared & geared myself up for a Vag birth & then it was taken away, baby safety first..


----------



## claireybell

SO is so :wacko: i say to him earlier, ooh i could be pg next wknd - 'how will you know?' .. Umm, il pee on a stick babe Lol! Seriously! Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! "How would you know" hahahhahahahha someone needs a refresher in birds & bees :haha:

Hmm, I'm a little afraid of a vag birth funking up my vagina. Legit fear. Anyone able to comment on that?


----------



## JLM73

I can comment on that Gigs- I had a 7lb5oz, and an 8lb6oz vag then twins sched csect then DS was 6lbs10oz- vag almost to pushing when heart rate dropped and they switched to emerg c sect...I will admit I am "tight" as ever down there hehe
Preggo vags are ugly as they are swollen, purple and all, but the howmones allow everything to stretttttcccchhhh. Everything is same after, especially if you do kegel exercises- which women should do anyhoo!

Yeh CB I breathed thru hours of contractions after reading an old 1970's midwifery book Ina Mae Gaskins?? They were hippies. It really helped me visualize and I was SHOCKED I made it to 9.5 cm, but DS had a double nuchal cord (around neck twice) so as he came down the cord slowly tightened around his neck.
If I had a true midwife they would have removed it, as we are taught in medic school as well...Being a patient at hospital, it's emergency knock out surgery


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm...maybe i'll wait to see how big the next kid's head is and make a decision then. Does your vagina look the same? Like, mine is pretty lol! I'm not quick to compliment myself on much of anything but i have a nice vagina! Like, the ladies in mags with floppy labias (not that theres anything wrong with that, and it's actually "the norm") get their s* airbrushed to look like me. I'm proud, damn it! Hubs loves it too. We're both a little worried about it's appearance/performance after a vaginal delivery...though i think i'd prefer it to c section recovery...although, i hear pooping for the first time after vag delivery is terrifying :haha: hmmmmmm....

Also, how old were you with the twins? I was considering surrogacy down the road but it wouldn't be until i'm probably nearing 33. Is that still a decent age?


----------



## JLM73

I've had 2 c sect and the second was HORRIBLE!
I was on pain meds for 9 wks and could barely turn over without instand burning nerve pain shooting in me scar!
I never took more than ibuprofen with the twins csect, so I am NOT wanting a 3rd at all.
You should have enough sonos by 36wks to tell you if the head looks too big for your pelvis, whuch is a rare thing since their skull bones overlap and compress as they go thru the vag.
As for vag appearance- I have also had 2 episiotomies (cut from vag to buthole) and I can not see the scar nor does it affect your lady lips.
When preggers there is alot of pressure and blood on the vajay, so it will be swollen looking, and the inside looks purplish instead of pink lol, but it all goes back to same after delivery- lips stay the same.
Glad you have a pretty kitty lol - I personally find vajays unattractive ...too many experiences in the med field:haha:
If anything I would say the inside - like deep in there may look diff after a vag delivery, but I am a kegel fan as I said and have always been able to stop urine mid flow or clamp onto the man parts :winkwink: You will be fine gigs!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol I love how you are worried about your vagina gig. I think we all (women) are but no one admits it. 

Also I'm proud of myself. Today we were house shopping and then saw an estate sale. We went in and they had a glider that is very similar to the one I want for my nursery. And we bought it because we decided to get back on the Ttc bike. So I have a project! Sand and paint my new chair and of course find new cushions.


----------



## JLM73

Yay MrsG :thumbup:
Projects def refocus you and make time pass faster


----------



## claireybell

Ah MrsG thats great news for getting back on the ttc wagon :thumbup:
The chair is it a rocking chair? I always wanted one of these for breastfeeding but we didnt have the room :( 

ive have awoken to Vag chat at 06:04 haha! My friend said hers looked purple after aswell, a wizards sleeve she called it :rofl: but honestly my mortified face when she said how purple & swollen it looked down there.. Id be using a mortified emoji right now :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is a glider. It's like a rocker but slides instead of rocks. Mine is basically just the wood part since I threw the cushions away already.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> This is a glider. It's like a rocker but slides instead of rocks. Mine is basically just the wood part since I threw the cushions away already.

Does it glide nicely? I've had two gliders and loved them. Unfortunatelt both of them eventually became loud & rocked funny. I'm afraid to buy another so I may get one of the gliders that looks like a big comfy recliner with the metal mechanism. they're just so damn expensive. :nope:


----------



## gigglebox

I'll have to go back and find a MS paint picture i did of a vagina last time i was preggers. Friends and i on here had a convo about how they just looked angry, so of course i had to illustrate it :haha:

MRS! CONGRATULATIONS! I am so happy for you! I myself bough a comfy rocking recliner off craigslist for 30-40$. Best purchase ever! Still have it in Des' room and might have to move it in a new nursery or get a second because i still use it with Des on occasion when he has bad dreams.

Ok ladies....i tested! Definitely something faint there but I am unconvinced. Truly, i am having like zero symptoms of my last pregnancy and i just don't feel pregnant at all.

Here's the link because my phone is freezing the b&b website when i try to upload:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=482208


----------



## JLM73

Ooohh,,,,and Gigs opens the gate to start the race! I can see a very faint haze!
See if it shows more once the test dries:thumbup:

Breeaa yea I was gonna suggest trying Craigslist or BigLots- they have those big cushy rocking recliners. Not sure if you have Rooms to Go there, but they usually have closeout or scratch n dent warehouses that is open to the public, and they have those too.

CB Wizards sleeve:rofl: Good description, but then does it do magical things as well?

AFM:shock: wth is going on with my temps?! Find it hard to believe I have a 1.2 degree temp shift. Expected it down today, and then I would have discarded ystrdy, but it's still REALLY high!


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap J, you're on FI-YAH!!! That is a high leap! 

Yeah, my test "line" is not there now that it's dried haha. Knew i'd be wasting a test but i couldn't help myself! And i know i'm still going to test tomorrow even though that'll probably be pointless too :haha: POASA is real!


----------



## pacificlove

gigglebox said:


> Ewww, definitely NOT looking forward to snow :( rather, tending to the duckies in the snow. Any advice on dealing with our hose without disconnecting it and draining it every night?

We'll drop to -30C here in January/February. We have one hose that DH put a heat trace on and insulated, plug in as needed. The ducks have an in ground pond that has a floating heater. Once we get more snow I'll fill the pond up with snow to melt in the thawed out pond hole :blush: That's the plan, not sure if it'll work.



JLM73 said:


> I've had 2 c sect and the second was HORRIBLE!
> I was on pain meds for 9 wks and could barely turn over without instand burning nerve pain shooting in me scar!
> I never took more than ibuprofen with the twins csect, so I am NOT wanting a 3rd at all.
> You should have enough sonos by 36wks to tell you if the head looks too big for your pelvis, whuch is a rare thing since their skull bones overlap and compress as they go thru the vag.
> As for vag appearance- I have also had 2 episiotomies (cut from vag to buthole) and I can not see the scar nor does it affect your lady lips.
> When preggers there is alot of pressure and blood on the vajay, so it will be swollen looking, and the inside looks purplish instead of pink lol, but it all goes back to same after delivery- lips stay the same.
> Glad you have a pretty kitty lol - I personally find vajays unattractive ...too many experiences in the med field:haha:
> If anything I would say the inside - like deep in there may look diff after a vag delivery, but I am a kegel fan as I said and have always been able to stop urine mid flow or clamp onto the man parts :winkwink: You will be fine gigs!

The idea of Surgery freaks me out more then trying to push a baby out of the vag.. Gigs, I totally get what you are saying about the lips, so thanks to J that is cleared.... Now, so the "inside stuff" can go back to tight too... hmmm*must do more Kegels*



mrs.green2015 said:


> Lol I love how you are worried about your vagina gig. I think we all (women) are but no one admits it.
> 
> .

So true. Glad to have a spot to talk about this! And that it isn't just the first timers asking :thumbup:



mrs.green2015 said:


> This is a glider. It's like a rocker but slides instead of rocks. Mine is basically just the wood part since I threw the cushions away already.

That looks comfy!! Brilliant purchase :) DH and I are trying to downsize for our move and it looks like the people renting from us here want us to leave a lot of the bigger furniture. Couch, TV, appliances.. makes our move lighter so that has me excited. What doesn't have me excited is that we need to budget those purchases in the new spot again as we asked the seller to take everything out of our new home.

As for boobs, my left boob is bigger then the right. It's almost a different shape, so most of my bras fit really well around the left boob, but floppy around the right boob :wacko: I am hoping bf'ing will change that even if not permanent at least I'd get to enjoy to even sized boobies for a while. ROFL


----------



## JLM73

Sorry the haze on your stick faded...what dpo are you now Gigs?
I am 9/10dpo. 

Pacific Ooohh yes. I had an episiotomy with both my vag kiddos ( wasn't thrilled) but it's better than a tear- OUCH!
Anyhoo-They obviously stitch you up after an epis. and I will say this
I was actually a wee uncomfortable the first times I had sex, because it was very tight:shock: Like revirginized:rofl:

As for :boobs: I am usually a 38c/d depending on if the bra is padded etc.
When breastfeeding I am 44DD!!!
I found my old nursing bra the other day and could legit fit 1 cup on my head like a helmet:rofl: I was like WTH!? Who's bra is this in MY stuff??:blush:
If you have perky booblettes, i HIGHLY suggest wearing a bra day and night...it sux but when they get huge they are crazy heavy and will stretch out your skin=saggy later


----------



## pacificlove

I now have that visual of you wearing the bra as a helmet in my head. :rofl: probably for the rest of the day...

My bra cups are probably just a bit too big for the cat to wear, 34C fits the left boob well. I am certainly not over endowed in the boob department. Wouldn't mind a little more although DH keeps saying "a handfull" is plenty. Wouldn't even dream of getting a boob job so will do with what I got.

Ok, epi: obviously no time for freezing before they cut (right???).. ouch! Tear, even more ouch...


----------



## JLM73

Pacific :nope:
I had epidurals with both my vag kids tho so I felt NADA- was watching tv when they came in and said Oooh those are huge contractions!
me: Oh really? (I look at the tracepaper, then go back to the tv)
nurse: Ok time for you to push hun!
me:Really? Already?...OK let's do this:haha:
I want to try a natural birth again, an hopefully with no cord issues or positioning probs.


----------



## pacificlove

If I can handle it, no epidural for me. I don't mind needles, but into my back is a bit much. Not a fan of medical intervention unless there is no other option. 

Gigs: I just about missed your picture! Geez girl! FX something shows tomorrow!!

J: that is a huge temp shift, i bet this is it :)

Here come our first 2 BFP's!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx P, but I'm throwing baby dust like pigeon food LOL
I want us ALLLL to have super sticky BFPs
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gigglebox

*stares at screen and absorbs sticky dust* hoooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm hoooommmmmmmmmmm...

There, i think i'm good now :thumbup:

I'm only 8dpo, J. Definitely a neg test...not getting anything i got with Des (symptom wise) so I'm like, meh, hopefully it happens but probably not. I suspected though because i got so luck with the first kid, it won't be so easy this time :/ It's not going to make the BFN any easier to swallow though :(


----------



## pacificlove

My boobs do an occasional hurt now. But I think that only means I ovulated. Going to try and not read into every jab and poke my body does.

:dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for ovulation!

Also, i felt fufu bubbles today! :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Thank god I am not going crazy Gigs! DH and I didn't even bd last night so I know it's not from that.... if i wasn't on the work computer i'd google that.

Edit: my phone has terrible connection but did get a bit of a slow connection: my google result "Fetus farts"

I don't feel them coming down the canal, more as they need a place to go out :blush: :blush:


----------



## JLM73

Gigs :wohoo: for fufu bobbles!
I 've just had enuff creamy cm to have to "wipe: every few hours- annoying.
On a side note, got 2 more walmat cheapies, annnnnd just spilled acetone nail polish remover into my keyboard...really hoping it doesn't short out as I can NOT afford another right now sigh


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, i had to google "fufu bubbles" just to see what comes up, and there are, surprisingly, results! Top result is a youtube video of a little Asian girl blowing bubbles on a beach hahahhaha now i just feel bad lol


----------



## gigglebox

J are you gonna test?!


----------



## pacificlove

cm is still clear, plenty of it too.. if this is a bfn cycle it should dry up in about another week at the latest.


----------



## claireybell

FUFU bubbles hahaaa so glad im not the one to experience this! 

I could see a fuzzy faint on that link Gigs, what miu are those strips? 

I had a spinal block with my planned csection, same as epidural but after 2hrs or so the feeling comes back as with epidural the needles still in you i think right? They numbed my back area first before they put it in, didnt feel a thing ;) 

Mrs G i looooooove that rocking/gluding chair, very cute

Pacific - lotsa clear cm is a good thing yes? Hows the opk looking? Or are you ov'ing right now maybe hehee


----------



## claireybell

Might add that im dyyyyyyying to test lol


----------



## pacificlove

CB: I should really remove that ticker of mine. I did an opk stick 5 days ago and it had 2 clearly pink lines. Since then they have gone to almost none existent/greyish pink. I think i am actually 3 or 4 dpo which would of course make lp a lot longer then I ever thought.
The good news is, I get to test with you next week!! But I must stock up a few more tests this week. $1.25 here I come :)

Oh, and I am proud to say, that DH's sex drive is more then satisfied this month. :rofl: :sex: every day and he's barely putting out, mostly me so that is a big change


----------



## gigglebox

I don't think they leave the epi in....I should remember after getting two but i don't lol. Both of mine failed, and before they replaced it a third time i was going into surgery so they didn't bother. Maybe they did leave it in? Jeeze i can't remember.

Cb, don't recall the sensitivity of the test, but i think it's 10?


----------



## pacificlove

Dh thinks i am nuts, but I am aiming for as little intervention as possible. I hate meds, medical stuff, etc.


----------



## JLM73

I absolutely ABHOR abdominal pain, so if I sucked it up for a few hours then anyone can
As for the epidural, the needle goes in at insertion, and is removed, only a thin plastic catheter remains- much like an IV. They do numb first so that is the only pain really, I LOVE epis, but want to experience a full natural birth ( tho I may regret this later - ring of fire and all eeek)
I will test in a.m. with fmu - I will be 10-11 dpo...REALLY hoping I see something it's been over a year of this and I am drained...


----------



## JLM73

Forgot to mention today was exSO's daughter's 9th bday.
I left a gift bag with hat and art kits with a neighbor ystrdy morning, since his car was not there and I didn't want to leave it on the doorstep (townhomes).
Not a peep from him, but at least I know he has the added pressure of a neighbor knowing about her gifts, so he will be less likely to throw them out from spite:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

Ok Rolecall darn it -WHERE IS EVERYONE??:brat:


----------



## gigglebox

*sits in seat and raises hand* here!

Yes, now it's coming back...they placed the epi line and instead of taking it out the second time when it failed, they left it and used it to administer the numbing agent for my surgery.

PPl, i feel ya....but man, contractions are no joke! I remember thinking i'd try to last until at least 5cm to get a "feel" for labor, but i think i only made it to 3 (maybe 4) before I accepted the epi lol. The initial numbing shot ain't got nothin' on contractions! It was not bad at all. The contractions, however....and my vitals were all over the place so i was hooked up to iv's and not allowed to soak in the tub (i was at a birthing center attached to a hospital). Not cool...i really wanted that warm water! 

J, I'm really hopeful for you and the am test! Guess we're testing buddies this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can't wait to see more test!

We found a couple houses that actually have potential. Hubs is going Wednesday to look through the houses and see how much work they'll need. One is a fixer upper and pretty big, the other is close to move in ready but a lot smaller. So we'll see.


----------



## claireybell

Morning ladies

Kinda passed out early last night was soooo tired zzzzZ! So, looking for abit of charting info if anyone has exp - concerned, slthough i can see im ovulating my temps are still on the low side compared to when i fell pg with Riley, similar to last cycles, according to google low bbt before & after ov'ing csn be a sign of hypothyroid - underactive thyroid - but all blood tests which were couple months sho were all normal? Do my temps look on the really low side?? Wondering if this is an extra as to why im not getting pg yet :nope:

J, i bet es SO daughter was so chuffed to have that Hat, big smiles all around no doubt!! 

Whos testing today? Im itching to analyze Lol! 

Pacific, my memories rubbish haha course you already ov'd, we all within a few days of each other lol

Mrs G, are the house viewings local?


----------



## claireybell

ohhh one hates being in the UK ttc with all you girls just getting out of bed in the States/Canada Lol! 

Gigs/J - are you both peeing this AM? I buyed some 4dsy early tests lol i caved! Gonna wait until Thursday though hehe!


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, I tested. Bfn :( so sad it's shaping up to be another failed cycle. I'm a bit heartbroken:( these should be early tests and I'm not seeing even a hint of anything this morning.

Sorry cb, can't comment on the temps as I have no idea!

Yay for potential homes Mrs!!! That is so exciting!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G: are you hoping to find a fixer upper and make it all yours?

Gigs: I am sure there is something there! Stay positive girl, you aren't out until you are out. :dust:

CB: I think we have a 7 hour time difference, I work 7-6 at the moment so usually the time I am online. DH usually is on the computer at home but that is due to change at the end of the month. His new job (1700 km away from me) starts Dec 1st.


----------



## claireybell

I agree with Pacific Gigs, also, 9dpo is the typically average day of implantation for most & each cycle is diff, you had lotsa sex this cycle so you def still in chick ;)


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Mornin ladies I went to bed early too for once...call Guiness :haha:

*Giggly-bits*:-k I dunno, but I still see a haze of pink where the second line should be, and this site loses quality on upload so you may just need a day to see something clearly.
*MrsG* How exciting on house hunting!:thumbup:

I am either 10/11 dpo and line eye is in full effect.
I took a Walmart cheapie and a $tree:-k
_Thought_ I saw a faint pink line during the first minute the dye moved thru, but zilch after. I know these are not sensitive, but that was the plan.
I figure if I get something clear on the el cheapos, then I should be able to see nice lines on a frer....which I will NOT purchase until then![-X[-X

I gotta update my FF and I'll see if anything shows in pics back in a bit


----------



## mrs.green2015

You're still in gigs! How many dpo are you?

These houses are about an hour from where ee currently live. We live more city and we want to buy in the country for raising kids. I want as fixer upper because it'll be worth it in the end. Well spend about 250,0000 with the mortgage and construction but after its done it'll be worth about 320,000.


----------



## JLM73

I put an arrow where i see the edge of the haze:shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

Gah, one more week until testing...


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: that's fantastic house prices! Makes me wish I lived in the US sometimes. 

J, post those pics!! Pink line sounds exciting !!!!!! :dust:

Gigs: I see it on the altered pics, looks good, this is your month :)


----------



## JLM73

Whew that took a while sorting pics and labeling. Here's the best ones showing the "hazy" second line:shrug:
Hopefully it turns into something
These are Walmart 88cent(purple case) and $Trees(all white case)


----------



## claireybell

I can see lines on them J without tweaking heheee! Especially on the arrow puc! ;) How many dpo are you?? Ee exciting!!


----------



## claireybell

10/11 dpo lol just checked pics again im crap lol


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you ladies for the encouragement :hugs: I still definitely feel out though, and definitely NOT seeing lines...but I appreciate it.

J, I DEFINITELY see a second line on your test! Very easily! Probably the best I've seen on any of your tests. I'm getting so excited for you!!!


----------



## JLM73

I sure hope so...I am on my way out now to get some frers, but an NOT opening the box unless lines are better on el cheapos tomorrow.
No worries CB, I am all off on how many dpo you all are as well,
I am either 10-11dpo per FF.


----------



## claireybell

Haha the 'frer dash' ;) it definately clear lines there J! I bet you say f*$k it & pee on a frer later today.. I know i would :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

:happydance:J!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Be strong and wait until the morning for FMU!!


----------



## campn

Jlm- girl, I'm gonna go ahead and say that's a BFP!!! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

J, it'd be so ironic if this is the cycle it sticks. Hope it is!!!

As for me...i have no strength and 22 ic's. Guess who's gonna pee on another as soon as this kiddo of mine goes down for his nap?

I know, i know...it's gonna be blank again but i can't help myself! I hope a 3 hr hold is long enough, if there's anything going on down there....


----------



## pacificlove

LOL Gigs, as I said to J, I'd be the reason not to test this month. So I will reason with you: don't test if you think it'll be blank. You'll be better off the test in the morning with FMU. No reason to be disappointed now when it'll show something light in the morning!! Save yourself!! :)

:test:


----------



## JLM73

LOL You all are funny
I am gonna hold out till a.m. and try a frer :blush: bought a 2 pk thi afternoon
Kepp inj mind I have seen lines the last 3 months, they just faded away aftr, so deff wanting strong lines this time!


----------



## pacificlove

Sounds like a good plan J.


----------



## gigglebox

J, sounds like a plan! Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough!

Against my better judgement, and yours, I tested anyway :haha: bfn, like I didn't see that coming! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

Def wait til morning miss gigs :) but ya know.. I can see something ultra faint there? Maybe i have line eye 

I have to jump on the wagon aswell, i peed on one of my 20miu cheapies LOL! 6dpo & knew it was neg but just felt the need to pee on a stick :rofl: i just have no control 

Ooh J im ooober excited! Pee on another cheapie strip so we can see another line :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Well it's official. DH gave notice to his work today and he'll be starting his new job Dec 1st. I'll be on my own for ~3 1/2 weeks and then for about 7 1/2 or 8 weeks after the Christmas visit.:nope::sad2:

This also means, if this month isn't it we wont be conceiving until March either. The good thing is I wouldn't have to tell a new employer that I am pregnant. Trying to see all the positives here..


----------



## gigglebox

I think even if the time is horrible, a part of us always wants that second line to show up...so its understandable to feel let down in good circumstances if it doesn't happen. We are all meant to be moms, and it's hard to swallow when it doesn't happen, or that dream doesn't come to fruition.

I'm sorry...i'm super emotional right now!

Anyway, maybe, if this isn't your month, the stars will align and he'll be home during your fertile window. Or can you visit him if it's on a weekend? Can't recall how long the distance was...


----------



## pacificlove

Roughly a thousand miles. I currently have 4 day weekends every other week but DH is concerned that extra travel isn't in our budget. Plus our dog isn't all that friendly with strangers, so can't leave him here. In other words DH would have to come out on his 2 day weekends. 

The flight is only 1 1/2 hours, but I am 3 hours to the next airport.


----------



## gigglebox

:( i'm so sorry. Any close friends or family near by? I hope the time apart goes quickly :/ i mean, think of it this way....this very thread was started in August. We've all been around talking for 4 months!


----------



## pacificlove

Just a BIL and coworkers that I know around here.... actually one coworker has a lot of hunting/fishing gear so we should be spending some weekends on the lakes ice fishing!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J I see your line best in the dollar tree unaltered pic. The bottom test. Hope it's a sticky one this month. 

I'm feeling very conflicted this month. We're not "trying" but we were planning on not preventing either. But the doc said to use protection and I just don't think I can convince myself to prevent something we've wanted and been trying for for so long now! What do you ladies think? Prevent or ntnp?


----------



## gigglebox

I would ntnp. Do some research on it and do what feels right....but my friend who recently m/c'd at 8 weeks went ahead right away. She is a vet and has access to medical reports (databases that doctors get access to) and found studies peoving there are no benefits in waiting. 

I didn't see the reports though, was just taking her word for it.

Ooo, ice fishing could be fun! I haven't fished since i was a kid but always enjoyed it....well, when i set aside the part of me that felt a bit guilty haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've done a lot of reading online and for the most part it sounds like it's for dating purposes


----------



## JLM73

*Mrs G*Go for it ! I agree no benefit to waiting and if the body is not physically rdy it will not allow it to happen!
gigs I think you just may be on the early side, and will see something soon

As for my hazy lines- hoping they get stronger the next few weeks, since I have had 3 back to back set of FAINT lines with no progression, then they disappeared:(


----------



## gigglebox

Weeks? Hope it happens sooner than that :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Whew that took a while sorting pics and labeling. Here's the best ones showing the "hazy" second line:shrug:
> Hopefully it turns into something
> These are Walmart 88cent(purple case) and $Trees(all white case)
> View attachment 912023
> 
> 
> View attachment 912025
> 
> 
> View attachment 912027
> 
> 
> View attachment 912029

Um, pretty sure that one is going to be a bfp! :happydance: Going to be looking for some dark likes tomorrow morning. Post them asap!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Breeaa
:blush: Oh yea Gigs lol meant days ...subconscious said weeks hehe
I have had 3 months in a row of faint lines, I need something sticky before I can get excited...just saying hehe


----------



## gigglebox

That's understandable. Are you taking the progesterone now? Sorry, i'm not savvy to how that works :blush:


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> J I see your line best in the dollar tree unaltered pic. The bottom test. Hope it's a sticky one this month.
> 
> I'm feeling very conflicted this month. We're not "trying" but we were planning on not preventing either. But the doc said to use protection and I just don't think I can convince myself to prevent something we've wanted and been trying for for so long now! What do you ladies think? Prevent or ntnp?

I'm not sure what I would do. I would be conflicted. Did she say how long to wait?


----------



## claireybell

Morning all 

Dobby, i see you having a glance.. Hope your doing ok hun :) 

I woke up at 4 for a pee this morning, 7dpo, probs negative but im gonna poas lol! I'l post it after :) 

Gigs & J really looking forward to see your test pics hehee! 

Mrs G i think you should get back on the ttc wagon ;) they have dating scans etc & im sure you will know when your about to ovulate xx


----------



## claireybell

Nah ah nothing Lol! Only 7dpo i should know better hahaaa!! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsiz6pywi4.jpeg


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so sad that my fear of baby #2 taking awhile to conceive is thus far coming true. I know at 10dpo I'm not out yet but I'm 99% sure I am. I don't even know how to feel right now.

J, hope you have better luck this morning!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I am sure you are just testing too early...
I have somewhat of the same concerns as you. I know my mom needed medical help in order to get pregnant and I am worried that I will too. We have been months since we pulled the last goalie. 
Trying to stay relaxed, but it's something on the back of my mind each and every month.


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly, I felt so. Good. About this cycle...I know it's early but at 10dpo I feel like I should be picking up SOMETHING on the tests. At least, I did with the other two...of course I'll still test but I'm confident at will hit Saturday. I'm hoping he won't, but the odds are not in my favor.

Ugh, fertility fear sucks! I hope it's not the case for you. I guess we both have to realize and understand it may take some months even with perfect circumstances.

Still hurts though.

Where is j? I'm dying of anticipation over here!


----------



## gigglebox

I also foolishly took another test :dohh: just found it under my sink, didn't know it was there. it's an early test (5days sooner) but also a blue dye, and now I'm left with one of those maddening skinny faint lines :wacko:

I should just wait until I'm late to test again, but I know I won't!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JLM73

:tease:
Well allow me to bring you all some LINES, followed by rat brain humor.
So I have been up since 4 a.m. grrr, just could not sleep!
I had about a 5 hr hold going by 9a.m. so YAY POAS time:wohoo:
I did buy a frer 2 pk ystrdy but was NOT using them [-X until the cheapies had lines
So I start with the wallyworlds hpt AND $ store- so they can race :haha:
Wally- I got NUTHIN
$store- :shock: OMG OMG!!! a definite pink 2nd line :wohoo: FRERtime baby
Frer....insertelevator music...NUTHIN...WTH:growlmad:
Quick look at the wrapper to see if it's expired???
:blush: LH...it's an opk:dohh: quietly slinks away.
I'm 11/12 dpo so Gigs I am more out than you, as :witch: is due tomoro or next day...sigh
Oh no progest this round, and MrsG :thumbup: on NTNP


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I see it! Just watch it get stronger of the next few days!!

Well, I have decided if this month isn't it, I will start working out again. Start date Nov 30. I have the full set of DVDs at home to the T25 work out. DH and I only got 2 months into it last winter and then things got too busy. I'd love to loose 20-25 lbs which would get me back into the six pack shape I was 5 years ago.


----------



## pacificlove

:af::af::af::af::af:J and Gigs!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck PL! I did t25 for a month or so but wasn't a fan. I didn't really feel or see any differences so i gave up. Got into running and enjoyed that :thumbup: then stopped and gained 10lbs :dohh: oh well.

Thanks for the positive anti-af vibes! I hope hope hope they work!

J, are you sure of no lines? The photo is blurry, i can't properly scrutinize them.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i can see something on that blue one! Hang in there :) 

I always fear the 'assisted conception' route, although if im not pg by end of Jan im off to the Drs for some Clomid, its always in the back of my mind, it was ttc Riley.. 

J - lol an OPK? This made me chuckle but nothing on the others? Grr annoying! Nothings showing on frer no? My phone wont clearly see the frer one boo!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I see your line for sure. FX it's a sticky bean.
T25 started making a difference at about 7 weeks in for me. And I was constantly struggling to keep up. 

J: I hope you are just too early. FX :dust:


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> I also foolishly took another test :dohh: just found it under my sink, didn't know it was there. it's an early test (5days sooner) but also a blue dye, and now I'm left with one of those maddening skinny faint lines :wacko:
> 
> I should just wait until I'm late to test again, but I know I won't!

:happydance: I see a line!! Test again tomorrow! Don't wait!!! Bad influence :blush: hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! It's barely there at all irl. This is gonna be like last month....


----------



## claireybell

Last month of testing early?? ..? I hope...


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Lol! It's barely there at all irl. This is gonna be like last month....

Barely there lines can darken! Lol think baby. :dust:


----------



## pacificlove

Totally agree, think positive and it will happen! 

As for me: I still have a good amount of cm. Not as clear any more but still there. And fufu bubbles s:


----------



## gigglebox

You know, y'all are right! A 11dpo bfp isn't unheard of! That'll be me, damn it! 

Pl, are you ov'ing?


----------



## gigglebox

behold, my epic portrait of a pregnant vagina. Again, the joke was that they look pissed of whilst preggers.
 



Attached Files:







angry vagina.JPG
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

:rofl:LOL Gigs that is one angry Vag!


----------



## JLM73

On a side note, having a migraine day:sick:
decided to suck it up and grocery shop with mom...
I made Honey cornbread with sweet chili inside...she ate NONE
My older son ate NONE...soo aggravated


----------



## gigglebox

You know, sometimes cooking for the family can be so....frustrating. If it isn't consumed, it's annoying how much effort you put into it. If it's quickly devoured, it's like....dayum, that was a lot of work for something eaten in under 10 minutes!


----------



## mrs.green2015

There is no winning with dinner! I agree. I also hate when hubs eats in silence and I'm like "so do you even like it?!?"


----------



## Breeaa

J I know that all too well. Dinner is complicated for us. DH is always telling me to make whatever for dinner and the second I make something it doesn't sound good. If I try something new he usually hates it. This is why dinner is always late and we always have the same, "WHAT THE F DO YOU WANT FOR DINNER" convo. The more time you avoid telling me, the later we will eat. Let's skip the bullshit "I don't know" answer and get to what you will eat.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> There is no winning with dinner! I agree. I also hate when hubs eats in silence and I'm like "so do you even like it?!?"

Ha ha ha i hear you there! If SO never says thankyou when i cook, i always ask if its nice lol cheeky!!

Breeea - im ALWAYS asking SO what he fancies for dinner & then its 'i dunno what do you want?' Uhh bounce back & forth like that for ages! I'l just make stuff then he stops moaning! Hes so fussy though & likes 'simple' dinners, sausage & mash, cottage pie blah blah.. Thats fine but not ALL the time! Grr


----------



## claireybell

So i peed on my 4 day early stick, uhhh negative! 8dpo, slight temp dip, tired on bfns boooo! Although, looking upon riley pg chart as i keep looking back on my faint frer was 9dpo ohhhhhhh hurry up week already!!!


----------



## claireybell

https://m.boots.com/h5/cat_hub?unCo...Early-Result-Twin-Pregnancy-Test-2-Pack_1785/

Hopefully the link works, for anyone who buys Frers from Boots UK online i know they deliver outside UK, the twin bixes are buy one get one free - im off to Boots chemist this morning now Lol ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck cb, can't wait to see!

Thought I saw the faintest something this morning at 4am, then remembered I have horrid line eye :dohh: bottom test is this morning after 3.5 hour hold. May take another in 4 or so hours....why not.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Yeah take another i few hrs gigs, looks like there maybe domething on that bottom test ;) 

Well i now have 3 frers - peed on one Lol neg! Well i had indent crap, it would be sooo faint barey there if i was so i binned it lol! Maybe il fish it out & see if theres any dry pink? It was a watery pee not held gor long


----------



## claireybell

Fished out what i could find if my test in the bin.. :shhh: 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbbj2m7ui.jpeg

Cant see colour mainly indent! Annoying! I'l re pee tomo i think.. (she says ha ha)..


----------



## claireybell

OK so i know this isnt a test pic but im dying to show someone the finished wooden advent calender ive done for Riley haha! I never made it but painted & decorated it myself :) now just need some choccies behind the doors ready for 1st Dec hehe think im more excited than he is Lol! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps1kiikqr4.jpeg


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely a haze on your test! Hope it's the start of something!

Omg, that advent is SO cute!!! I feel like such a lazy mom now, i just bought a pre boxed, throwaway one :dohh: lol

T-minus 10 minutes until i test again :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I'm out :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JLM73

Wow you ladies are busy!
I took my last Walmart- saw the same extrmely faint haze as ystrdy, sooo I took my last frer and got a perfectly functioning control line ( Note to self put an APB out on that missing test line...)

I'm thinking it didn't work, or was too late etc
:witch: duew today or tomor- temp is crazy tho:shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Your temps are wooosh high J arent they?!! Wonder if thats a good sign & your awaiting that dbl line.. That opk was very dark though when it should be negative??

Ah sorry gigs :( maybe a late implanter? Are you 10dpo today? .. 

If i dont get anything tomo i reckon il be out as i implanted early with my other 2 pg's.. 

Well, i was gonna buy a choccy throw away calender one but i saw this for £10 in a craft shop & got very excited hahaa! I love crafts & painting so i chill out painting & find my inner zen :) its took me about a month to paint though ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

I'm with you, arts and crafts put me in my happy place :)

Not likely it's a late implanter. I'm 11dpo today, and my son and the c/p showed faint at 10dpo. I won't bother testing anymore unless I'm late, but I doubt it. Don't want to waste any more tests this cycle. On to cycle 3...

J, i swear i see a line on yesterday's frer, but it's hard to see the one from today (blurry photo on my screen). Maybe you're just one of those ladies who always has a hint of hcg in their system? It's so weird you'd keep getting faint lines...


----------



## claireybell

I wish there was some other magical way we can tell that we're pg other than poas & bloodtests lol! Im just impatient, it makes you want to get your period already :-/

How many dpo you usually get your period gigs? Mines always bang on 14dpo


----------



## gigglebox

Bang on day 13 for me. 

I know, it's too bad we can't find out, like, within a week....and if it's negative, hit a button that automatically starts the new cycle :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh yes!!! I love that! The magic af button ha ha

So you due Saturday then.. Fingers crossed it holds off though :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Normally I would be ovulating around now but who knows. The hcg needs to be 0 first and I'm kinda too scared to test to make sure it's a bfn. Anyway hubs new it would normally be o time and he said he wanted to wait a month, which is fine he needs time to greive too. But then when he got home from work at 330am, there was defiantly some BDing. I guess he changed his mind... Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Saturday actually cb ;)

Mrs, that sounds good! Maybe taking the ntnp approach will be best, maybe he just doesn't want to dtd with a baby as the goal...does that make sense?

I got bad af pains last night and a couple this morning. I am holding on to hope that was implantation :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

He definitely told me after that he hopes we made a baby.... Uh ok buddy I'm confused? Lol I think he really wants one and just goes back and forth (just like me). 

Also gigs that does sound like implantation!


----------



## claireybell

ntnp is always a good approach Mrs G as it take abit of stress of especially if both you are bit unsure but yay ;) 

Ooh implant pains .. Hoping they are Gigs hehe! Im dying to poas agsin tomo morning lol


----------



## gigglebox

What can I say, I'm a dreamer!

Cb, can't wait to see your test tomorrow!

Mrs, sounds like the battle we all have--the possibility of a m/c vs the joy of a healthy baby. It's tough...


----------



## claireybell

Im currently having stabbing twinges on my left side, bit ouchy! I will post my pic tomo morning for viewing pleasures ha ha


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Normally I would be ovulating around now but who knows. The hcg needs to be 0 first and I'm kinda too scared to test to make sure it's a bfn. Anyway hubs new it would normally be o time and he said he wanted to wait a month, which is fine he needs time to greive too. But then when he got home from work at 330am, there was defiantly some BDing. I guess he changed his mind... Lol

Same here Mrs. Green, I should be ovulating tomorrow but no fertile cm in sight. Lol your hubs is like mine. At first he wanted to wait and then we BDed a day later. :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs, men change their minds just as often as we do, they arent quite as vocal as we are. Ha-ha

So no bfps today? Dang! 
Cb what about you?

I've had some stabbing pains and light boob ache but looking at the last few cycles it doesn't necessarily mean anything... Not feeling in or out yet..


----------



## Breeaa

Super cute advent Claire! My kids love advert calendars. 

Went to the dr. He said my levels are back to 0 so it's complete. He told me to keep taking prenatals and keep trying. No need to wait in his opinion, wouldn't have waited anyway Lol. I'm so excited. Started getting some EWCM too so O is closing in. I haven't been able to temp accurately so I hope I didn't miss it. Lack of cm says I haven't though. Fx fx fx fx fx. I'm feeling good. Ahh


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeee I'm so excited for you Bre!

:dust: to all you o'ing ladies!!!

Got an Evap line on the Walmart test. I know it means squat but I remain hopeful :blush:


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Eeeee I'm so excited for you Bre!
> 
> :dust: to all you o'ing ladies!!!
> 
> Got an Evap line on the Walmart test. I know it means squat but I remain hopeful :blush:

Come on bfp! Maybe you'll get yours tomorrow! Fx for you!! I'm anticipating at least 1 bfp from you ladies. 

I said this last cycle but I'm going to try and hold off testing until AF is due. Or maybe the day before. I'm in a good mood. Ready to get impregnated. It's happening soon. DH better be ready after work. :happydance::haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!

GET SOME! :sex: :dance:

I sure hope we ALL get bfp's soon! At least before the end of the year!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck to all you ladies oing and testing tomorrow! 

I think I'll take a test in the morning to check my levels. Kinda dreading it though. So wish me luck that it's negative. Dec 11 will be five weeks since mc so if I don't get AF until then I will test that day since I'm not tracking o.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to you mrs!


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls 

Well.. Im in debate of frer at the moment i can see something but then i see that crappy indent aswell.. So its hard to decifer if theres a faint pink there but yesterday when i took a pic i could see nowt but thus morning i could, i have tweaked slightly as the lighting in out house is crap so let me know what you think... I'l prob te pee on the other Frer later morning x 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbzzm9zjl.jpeg

And.. 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpspnk1avh9.jpeg

I never understand how a decent brand like frer have rubbish indent lines? & yet cheapie ones dont uhhh


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs and cb, my page says you're on right now? Hi!

Des is up for the second time tonight. I'm waiting for him to fall back asleep before i bother trying.

This whole time i've been awake, my lower abdomen (i.e. Uterus area) is cramping and it's radiating into my thighs. I reeeaaallly hope this is a good sign and not just an indication that my period this month is going to be brutal!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs & Mrs G you are up super late.. Or super early doors lol


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, i definitely see that! :happydance: i bet this is an early bfp for you!!! Omg i'm jealous!


----------



## claireybell

Sppoooooky haha! Oooh sounds promising Gigs, do you have any tests left or awaiting until after wknd? Is Des poorly or does he stir alotbless him.. Riley ALWAYS used to do that, makes ye pooped the next day


----------



## mrs.green2015

I had lots of weird cramping with bfp gigs! It felt like cramps but a little different. It was just odd. 

I see something faint CB! Hope it turns into a strong bfp. How many dpo are you?

Ugh I need to sleep I have to be up in 6 hours. And I love my sleep.


----------



## claireybell

Lol bless ya gigs thankyou, im 50/50 about it.. Reslly unsure about colour in there but i guess the next pee stick will let me know :)

Mrs G hey!! :) im 9dpo today, but i reckon i ovulated at night on cd15 so jm only just into 9dpo hahaa clutching at straws at an early hr! 

How comes your up so late MrsG?


----------



## gigglebox

I have a ton of tests so i'll definitely be taking on in the morning (wondfo dip strip again). 

I'm not sure if he has a tummy ache or just having bad dreams. I was actually in the midst of having a really bothersome dream so i was kind of thankful he woke me up out of it. Anywho i gave him some pepto and hope that's the last time he wakes up until morning!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the encouragement mrs! I'm gonna try to get back to sleep now, too.

G'night ladies!

I hope i wake up to an updated darker line from you cb!


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's hard for me to fall asleep with out hubs. And I didn't get my good night phone call so it makes it worse. :(

9dpo is so early too so I'm sure that faintness will get darker!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Mrs G... Im the same when SO is out or away working, i can never relax properly, whens he back this wknd? 

I know 9dpo is super early, i had my barely there faint with Riley so im hoping.. Lol i bet im not, makes me feel better to say that then get disapointed :-/


----------



## mrs.green2015

I totally understand! He's home every day but works long hours and nights. So he leaves at 1pm every day and gets back at 330am. Plus he works 13 out of 14 days. He only has every other Sunday off. So I miss him a lot even though he's here because I never see him! Lol


----------



## claireybell

Thats hellish hrs! But its nice when yourin bed & cuddle up, falling asleep is do much nicer :)


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, will his hours get better after his time away?

Another bfn this morning. Uterus is just being cruel with cramps early. At least a new cycle starts tomorrow...then back to the long annoying wait to O.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claireybell

Sorry Gigs :( do you usually get cramps here & there before you period?? 

Well i did the other Frer.. BFN! Uhh! So cant be bothered lol! There was no indent line on that test so the one this morning was playing tricks! Feeling like im out aswell & its only 9dpo boo! Right then, wheres that magical AF button.. :coffee: lol


----------



## claireybell

.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Yes, we need the button!

I get occasional moment of cramping but not for 20+ minutes at a time, unless i'm on my period...but every once in awhile i get a really bad period, maybe this is it since i ov'ed so late...maybe there's more lining than usual? Just a theory.

I got an evap on my wondfo :( such a tease!


----------



## claireybell

Wish i was getting an evap lol im getting nuthin :( 

I keep fishing my tests out the bin, stressing & chucking them back in hahaa


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry ladies! I wish we had that AF button. 

On a good note my test was also bfn.


----------



## gigglebox

I do the same thing! Actually i save mine under the sink until af shows, then i angrily throw them away lol. I still have my cp test though :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, i'm sorry for what you went through but excited to have you back on the ttc bus with us :) 

Now, let's all ride it to sticky bfp town!

Wow that was cheesy.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa i like it though Gigs!


----------



## claireybell

And even though i know the whole process of implanting, testing & dpo crap im still perusing Google for success stories :rofl: ohhhh

Ooh few us online together :) come say hi its Friday woop!


----------



## pacificlove

Ok confession: so I woke up for the bathroom this morning, did my thing and wiped. There was more then pee so I checked cm and there was a lot! Ewcm, it's never stretchy for me.
Then I went, sh!t I should have tested with fmu!
So haven't had anything to drink yet and am hoping to pee again shortly...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol pacific I've done that. I've also made myself pee so I wouldn't test early. 

So the test I'm using are from the doctor office and they're great except it takes FOREVER for lines to show up. So I checked a couple minutes later and there's a line still ugh. It's pretty light though so I'm hoping tomorrow or Sunday I'll have no more hcg. Because I can't o until it's gone...


----------



## claireybell

With my Ectopic i think it was around 2 wks before my test was blank negative, that was a sad morning seeing that.. But i ovulated not long after ;)


----------



## claireybell

oooh pacific what test you got?? Hehee, pee pee haha


----------



## pacificlove

Ok, that one was a clear blank... Maybe just too early..?


----------



## claireybell

How many dpo you on now Pacific?

Im not testing now until AF late im frustrated with bfn's lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Good, i'm not the only one who obsessively googles "bfn 12dpo" etc....cause i was definitely just doing that and feel like you called me out cb! Lol

I'm the worst though...it's been 3.5 hours since my last wee and i'm still considering peeing on another test, even though they've all been obviously negative and i'm due tomorrow :dohh: it was a great choice for me to get those cheap-o strips! I have a serious addiction.

Yes pl, what dpo are you?


----------



## claireybell

HAHAAA!!! We ALL do it i bet! Ive been on that countdown to pregnancy & apparently from my ovulation day today is my 'typical' implant day Lol.. So annoying, why cant we get dbl lines already! :) i def have a pee addiction, i even pee on a 20miu stick earlier to satisfy my urges?? Wtf! Like it would show anything after a Frer this morning was negative pahahaa!! Someone shoot me ... 

The silver lining i guess is that tonight im drinking wine hehee & tomorrow night i will be aswell... 

Are you having a drink this eve Gigs?


----------



## gigglebox

You know, I hadn't planned on it but it's egg nog and rum season and I have both those ingredients...LOL

What happened to J?


----------



## claireybell

ooh nice! Hows the festive drink?? I was just wondering where J had mooched off to?.. Think she was poorly wasnt she?


----------



## pacificlove

Opk was positive on the 11th.. So maybe 8.. Ok so maybe way early especially for a dollar store test. 

I went to pick up more today and all they had was opks!! Gaah!! I can't test again until I am late! Only one more test left here.. I wasn't going to make a small investment for pee sticks! Ha-ha
They need to come up with reusable ones ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure cb, i haven't seen anything from her and her chart wasn't updated after that whacky high temp.

Pl, that's definitely too early! You will be the next to see double lines! Just give it a fews days...

And good luck with not caving and buying a more expensive test :haha: that's what i would do!

Afm, tomorrow af is due. No more testing for me, i'll let her announce herself properly....though of COURSE i'm begging to the ttc gods (mr. Storkey?) that she doesn't show up and i'm in the smaller percentage with late implantation and a healthy viable pregnancy!


----------



## mrs.green2015

my fingers are crossed for you too gigs!


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, I google everything. Everything! I spend way too much time looking up Ttc info. In fact I just googled something and couldn't help but LOL. I googled wet/creamy cm and you want to know what the first thing that popped up, a post from you in 2011!!!! The very first thing! What are the chances?? :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

I ovulated on 11/11 which was my cd15, im 10dpo today so yeah maybe your a lil less than me Pacific, still very early.. Im itching to test today but dont wanna see bfn again so gonna try & hold out until Weds.. Good luck your testing though Pacific :) 

Oooh Gigs, reeeeeally hoping your AF has not arrived today..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hold out CB! It worked for me! Lol 
I'm soooo confused. I have a ton of cm. yesterday was watery and today is starting to turn creamy. Maybe my hormones going back down? Any ideas? Lol I usually only get cm at o and the a little before AF.


----------



## claireybell

Hey Mrs G:) i think its the hormone drop playing tricks with your cm, as soon as your test is Negative it'll start returning to normal no doubt.. & you'll ovulate in no time at all :) 

I woke up with lower back ache & mild crampy aches today, thought it might be where i needed to pee but after i peed its still there, now 09:30 & its still there, kinda feels like period wants to come but not due until Weds.. Ohhhh bodies are confusing sometimes


----------



## gigglebox

Breeaa said:


> Gigs, I google everything. Everything! I spend way too much time looking up Ttc info. In fact I just googled something and couldn't help but LOL. I googled wet/creamy cm and you want to know what the first thing that popped up, a post from you in 2011!!!! The very first thing! What are the chances?? :rofl:

Lol!!! That is seriously weird. What month was it dated? If it was july that was the month i was pregnant :thumbup:


mrs.green2015 said:


> Hold out CB! It worked for me! Lol
> I'm soooo confused. I have a ton of cm. yesterday was watery and today is starting to turn creamy. Maybe my hormones going back down? Any ideas? Lol I usually only get cm at o and the a little before AF.

No idea...but if your hormones are still fluctuating it could be causing unusual symptoms, like weird cm.


claireybell said:


> I woke up with lower back ache & mild crampy aches today, thought it might be where i needed to pee but after i peed its still there, now 09:30 & its still there, kinda feels like period wants to come but not due until Weds.. Ohhhh bodies are confusing sometimes

That sounds so promising!!! I had bad af cramps on 8 or 9 dpo with my son :thumbup:

No af here for me yet....but it's only just the morning! This is kind of exciting...first time i've had a bit of hope the day of af after all the negative tests...i'm still doubtful and i know i'll be bummed when she's here but there is a sliver of hope that remains for now...

T minus 14 hours and 38 minutes until she's officially late! Let's hope she doesn't make the deadline!

In other news i scored a motorized baby swing, folding baby rocker, bouncer, and car seat with 2 bases (all in great condition) for $140 and a dozen eggs :thumbup: we're going to store them in the basement until needed.


----------



## claireybell

Wow thats a bargain buy there Gigs..! Motorized baby swing, Riley luuuuurved his :) 

Oh im excited for you, when does af usually arrive or can it be whenever throughout the day? .. You could be one of those people who gets a positive on mussed period day hehee ;) 

My god my back ache & crampy ache is still hanging about, if i was due period i swear it be on its way is how it feels.. i had bad low back ache days after i was pg with riley for a whole week, it kept me awake at night so heres hoping ha ha!! I dont get anymore Money in bank until Monday & im itching to go buy another frer but stsying strong Lol! 

Its bloody freeeeezing here today like 2-3degrees brrrrrr!!! & its mega Windy! I been in house ALL day ha ha SO is in garden with his brother & Riley finishing off the extension wall ready for the winter when SO can get the wooden joists & steels fitted eeeesh its all coming along!


----------



## claireybell

So, SO gimme some £'s to get some bits from shop.. So i swung by & got a test lol.. Gotta say, im a lil excited as i think i have faint line 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsosuzwcvl.jpeg

Definate blue in there the size of control line & it appeared in 2mins or so.. hope this is it haha


----------



## claireybell

Heres the otherside of the strip so you see better OMG :) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsyo3pmhkv.jpeg

Praying its no evap ..


----------



## claireybell

Any news on af gigs? Or a sneaky sticky bean hehe


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> So, SO gimme some £'s to get some bits from shop.. So i swung by & got a test lol.. Gotta say, im a lil excited as i think i have faint line
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsosuzwcvl.jpeg
> 
> 
> Definate blue in there the size of control line & it appeared in 2mins or so.. hope this is it haha

I see it! I see it!!! :happydance: 

You need more tests!! :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ohh so tricky because it's blue but looks promising! Your symptoms are good, too! Get a frer!!!

No af here yet....but she can show at any time. I had a gush of what i thought was her but nope, just creamy cm...

I'll keep updating, you do the same cb!


----------



## claireybell

Well... I did get another Pink test but not a frer as they never had any & held pee for just over 2 hrs, il post below what the result was.. Had a mini panic lol


----------



## claireybell

Here goes... 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpseydwxdrx.jpeg


----------



## gigglebox

CB!!! YOU'RE FREAKIN' PREGNANT! I definitely see that line!!! Congratulations!

no af yet...i am so freaking nervous right now! abut also excited because omg you have a second line!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Here goes...
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpseydwxdrx.jpeg

Pregnant!! That is a bfp!!!! Wooohoooo Congrats!!!


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou girls :) 

Lol im in shock.. I keep looking at the test like aghh & it looks more clearer now! Feeling a lil anxious about it all hahaa i not told SO yet but OMG! 10dpo.. My aches have eased off & i keep getting an idd boob pinch feeling here & there.. Lol

Is AF holding off still gigs??


----------



## Breeaa

DH is making it difficult to bd everyday tried this morning but didn't finish. He says we will later today. I sure hope so because I don't want to miss this egg.


----------



## claireybell

Is he tired from work Breeea, SO always is.. I drained every last bit if energy outta him lol! We only bd 2-3 times leading upto ovulation so you will get that egg girly hehee X


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg CB congrats!!!! Take one tomorrow with FMU I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Is he tired from work Breeea, SO always is.. I drained every last bit if energy outta him lol! We only bd 2-3 times leading upto ovulation so you will get that egg girly hehee X

I actually mean BD every other day. He can't be tired from work because we BDed before work today. :winkwink: I really just want to do it today while cm is excessive. We did the other day but I worry there wasn't enough cm to survive. I'm feeling really anxious as of late.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popped in to say congrats CB! I see that line on both!!! Excited to stalk and see your next tests.

Bree, hugs. Sucks when you knowing you are Oing soon and him not finish. Hope you get some tonight.

Gigs, hope she doesn't show! 

J, you haven't posted in two pages so... Hey :)

Mrs. G, my body is whacking out so take this with a grain of salt because I am on bcp. I am on my sugar pill week and have been doing $ tree tests since Saturday. My Sat and Sun tests were faint but undeniably positive. It wasn't until Tuesdat my test was negative. I never got my withdrawal bleed, which doctor said I should get no matter what. For fun, I took an opk and it was flashing Wednesday and Thursday. Friday, much to my shock, I had a peak! Meanwhile, I temped started Wednesday and honestly I think I ovulated yesterday with the test, cramp, and temps. So I Oed just days after my test went bfn/30 days after my loss. The only odd thing is I shouldn't be Oing... Not sure if that helps you.


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Is he tired from work Breeea, SO always is.. I drained every last bit if energy outta him lol! We only bd 2-3 times leading upto ovulation so you will get that egg girly hehee X
> 
> I actually mean BD every other day. He can't be tired from work because we BDed before work today. :winkwink: I really just want to do it today while cm is excessive. We did the other day but I worry there wasn't enough cm to survive. I'm feeling really anxious as of late.Click to expand...

Oh gotcha :) every other day is still great as it regenerates lotsa strong spermies! If you can get ya hands in any preseed or fertility lube, thats fab stuff, i used that this cycle aswell as i didnt get any ewcm


----------



## claireybell

Hey Dobby! Thankyou ;) Hope you are well xx 

Thankyou Mrs G :) im in shock lol! Im gonna get a frer tomorrow & re pee again eee!

Cant believe im meant to be drinking wine tonight ohhhhh ha ha typical!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, does that mean you could potentially be in an unintentional tww?

Bre, i'd bet you already have plenty of his little men floating around, but here's to hoping you get some extra action today :thumbup:

Still no af, but she's got plenty of time to crash the party....10 hours left...


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love the countdown gigs. 

Good luck Bre! 

Thanks Dobby I appreciate it from what I've read lots of women are getting their period right after hcg goes to 0. I just hope it hurry ups so I can't get it over with.


----------



## DobbyForever

Irony being we have used the pull out method so LOL back to square one


----------



## gigglebox

Ha, i guess so. How are you feeling these days?

Still no signs of af...i've been doing internal checks :blush: i did manage to accidentally scratch myself....that was unpleasant lol

I'm getting nervously excited...


----------



## DobbyForever

Shitty emotionally and physically. Started seeing a psychotherapist weekly to cope. Stressed because I am supposed to take my bcp but it causes severe birth defects and I know the likelihood of pregnancy is so small


----------



## gigglebox

If you can manage being off it for two weeks, maybe wait until then and start it up when your period comes? Just use back up bc until then. That's good news about therapy, i hope it helps. Honestly, i think everyone could benefit from a bit of guided self reflection...


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry Dobby. Have you thought about other bc options? A couple years ago I had Mirena and it kept moving. They told me that will increase the chances of pregnancy but with Mirena still being there it could cause all kinds of problem so I was paranoid. Anyway, long story short I switched to nexplanon because if by some miracle I became pregnant it had less effects on the baby.


----------



## JLM73

:sick: Hi ladies - been nursing a persistent migraine ugh
All my tests have been BFN so that didn't help matters...sigh
With my temps being so High I actually got my hopes up..


----------



## pacificlove

Omg cb! I totally see that double line!! Can't wait to see it progress!!


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* HUGE congrats!!:happydance:
Sorry My brain is fried:wacko:
I see the pink and the blue!!
*Gig *Spraying The :af: witchaway for us both. I'm one day late...no idea whats up with my temps I feel like manure lol


----------



## claireybell

So J & Gigs your periods are still yet to arrive?? Im getting a tad excited hehee ooh fingers crossed :) 

I saw a therapist a couple yrs ago after my ectopic & SO & i were going through a really bad patch at that point & it helped us work through & made me alot calmer, its weird, its easier talking to strangers about stuff than people you know.. Theres no sides took. Hope its helping Dobs :) 

Thankyou J & Pacific! Its ooober early well 1 day less early than my pg with Riley but il re test anyhow ha ha! I drank 1 wine tonight with lemonade & said i felt sick lol ohhhh! Not told SO yet until i get a full bold positive, if its kinda light or squinty he wont believe it ha ha


----------



## JLM73

:af:hasn't reared her ugly head yet but this has been a very weird cycle
Been lazy all day in bed with laptop- I'm a slug blah
I'm all out of tests and $ to even get more sigh


----------



## gigglebox

The bitch showed up at about 9:30 pm :cry: What a long day it's been...I was googling all these images of 13dpo tests that were super faint and went on to get darker and i was really getting my hopes up...oh well (this isn't the type of "oh well" where i don't really care, it's the type i say when i'm super bummed but don't want to deal with it). Guess now we can move on to cycle 3, and I can really hope for an August baby, which is what I've wanted :thumbup: admittedly though, if this isn't "THE" cycle, I'm going to really be bummed :( 

Cb, i agree, talking to strangers is so much easier, especially not feeling judged.

J, how odd about your period...maybe it's just an anovulatory cycle? But you had all the signs and good temps, right? Wtf :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

still no :witch: but after fiddling around in there trying to check cp...it made me crampy:growlmad:
Just figures after I made the extra stop to get an 88center sigh
I have no idea whats up this cycle, cp was high this morning but low now


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> The bitch showed up at about 9:30 pm :cry: What a long day it's been...I was googling all these images of 13dpo tests that were super faint and went on to get darker and i was really getting my hopes up...oh well (this isn't the type of "oh well" where i don't really care, it's the type i say when i'm super bummed but don't want to deal with it). Guess now we can move on to cycle 3, and I can really hope for an August baby, which is what I've wanted :thumbup: admittedly though, if this isn't "THE" cycle, I'm going to really be bummed :(
> 
> Cb, i agree, talking to strangers is so much easier, especially not feeling judged.
> 
> J, how odd about your period...maybe it's just an anovulatory cycle? But you had all the signs and good temps, right? Wtf :shrug:

Sorry Gigs. :nope:


----------



## Breeaa

Ugh I'm over here crying because we had 2 more long unsuccessful bds. 3 times, and nothing. I'm so frustrated. He doesn't understand. I'm so upset. I really want good timing this cycle. I really hope my temps done raise tomorrow. I'm just gonna sit here in bed and cry. For hours... I feel pathetic. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> still no :witch: but after fiddling around in there trying to check cp...it made me crampy:growlmad:
> Just figures after I made the extra stop to get an 88center sigh
> I have no idea whats up this cycle, cp was high this morning but low now

Fx you get a bfp. Maybe your cycle is adjusting since you stopped taking the progesterone?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know the feeling Bre. I've cried all day today. Is there something medically wrong?


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I know the feeling Bre. I've cried all day today. Is there something medically wrong?

No it's not that. I think it's the pressure. I also think my hormones arw going crazy because I was super upset and normally I would be upset, but not like that.


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry Bre :( wish i knew what to suggest :/ is there something "extra" you could do to get him there? Maybe a rarely used move or a kinky outfit or something?


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Breeaa:hugs:
Hope you can get it done. Maybe have sneeky sex somewhere new for a change:shrug:
AFM no witch yet and 2 days late, but not getting happy as My hpt this morning is Blaring negative WHITE. Cervix is still up, but my temp plummeted below cover, so just waiting now sigh


----------



## claireybell

Hi girlies

J maybe your cycle has been thrown out from the weird bleeding at the beginning? Sorry your temps right down & awaiting af.. :( 

Breaaa hope you have some luck with your man today/this eve.. Maybe something new, unexpected shenanigans mid day )))

Sorry af arrived Gigs, was really hoping it was honna be a late sticky one hun..still cd1, less stressful & power onto ovulation woop!! 

Pacific have you re tested yet?? 

I ran out & got a frer lol.. 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpserx44ao6.jpeg

Its more pink than my phone lets on, not told SO yet as hes hanging & is grumpy as f**k this afternoon so il wait until later ha ha

I'l await until my 'period' due day which is Weds & call Drs as il need referring to epu for a vag scan.. Niiiice! Bloomin hate those intrusive probes


----------



## gigglebox

EEEEE!!! OK, not gonna lie...I am both very happy for you and very jealous, haha...except for the vagina probing. Definitely not jealous of that LOL

but nothing like seeing that second line on a FRER! :dance:

J, sorry we're both out :( Guess we'll be cycle buddies this month? Just had a look at your chart...that is just bizarre.


----------



## claireybell

Lol! I only like vag probing when its with my man HAHAA!! 

I used lots of Conceive plus fertility lube this cycle as i dont get loads of fertile cm so i reckon that helped loads ;) 

Lotsa baby dust to you girls this coming cycle ) J i reckon your cycle will be back to normal this month


----------



## DobbyForever

Bre, I've had a good cry when fiancé has pulled out or was unable to finish. The anxiety setting in of knowing you might O or did O and being out without having a chance. If he isn't finishing this many times, I'd bet dollars to donuts he has an emotional block. Whether it is pressure from ttc, work, family... Something is bugging him.

Gigs sorry the witch was a tease :(

J, also sorry :(. Hugs to you both 

Afm, fiancé is still pulling out. I know I shouldn't be bugged about it. We agreed to put trying on hold. But knowing I Oed one last time... Ugh

CB, loving that second pink line!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

So here is my weird chart. I used an adjuster a lot and had a lot of sleepless nights. Originally started telling because I felt sick from a flu then it was my sugar pill week. The problem is going off temps I would say I Oed Thursday, but I got s typical flash in the am and solid pm. I didn't hit the darkest opk until Friday afternoon per usual. I cramped Wed up until last night with the heaviest frequency on Friday night not usual. Cramped so much I thought I would get af. Cramping from both sides, multiple times. I feel like my ovaries spazzed out and released 3+ eggs over 48 hours. So I have zero clue what is going on. If tomorrow is over 98 I will know I Oed for sure. Decided to not start my next pack until this bizarre scenario figures itself out.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

:hugs: Everyone
Dobs sorry your cycle is wacky
:happydance: Claire LOVE seeing 2 lines!
Gigs meh scooch over - make room in the :witch: :boat:
I played line eye games on myself this morning with a walmart cheapie, and as I convinced my crazy ttc brain with all the "possibles"- late implant, low hcg producer blah blah. I even bought ANOTHER wally cheapie to use tomoro fmu "JUST IN CASE":roll:
So of courrrse my twinges MUST be implant yay :wohoo:
:growlmad: First bathroom break and wiping pink...dammit
Now I'm SUPER annoyed as I don't have a donor lined up anymore.
It's just too much traveling so far, and hit or miss.
So not sure I will be able to vet a new one in 2 weeks.:cry:
I sooooo wish I was in a REAL relationship, and had live in penis:brat:

I do realize your struggle Breeaa. DS wouldn't even exist if I hadn't laid into exhub about agreeing to ttc then pulling out...trying to sneak condoms on???
If you can afford it Breeaa- maybe spend the night at a hotel:shrug:
It's amazing what a change of venue does- oh and peruse the sex shop aisles...Even if you don't get anything it's def a mood setter:winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## JLM73

So figured I am benched the next couple weeks on ttc
for your viewing pleasure below are pics of this mornings :bfn:
Which I kept staring at convinced I saw something pffft


And for even more viewing pleasure- Let me add this is DEF a walmart 88 center FirstSignal EVAP from quite a while ago.
Thhis is a TRUE evap as the test was blank at 15 mins, and the 2nd line only came up over an hour later when it dried.
I just kept it for reference as I have Never gotten an evap on these the last year


----------



## DobbyForever

Poop. Maybe keep this donor until you find a new one? That way you don't lapse in cycles? Hugs

I just wish I knew why I Oed. Now I'm annoyed because I'll be in the obsessive can you get pg from pull out or is my uterus strong enough ahhhh


----------



## JLM73

I hope it works out well for you Dobs...maybe those pills are causing the crazy chart?
My chart was bat-shit crazy, but usually the adjuster works pretty well for me:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I don't even know how I want it to work out. I don't want to get my hopes up.... But I also do. There were a few more bd days I didn't add. All pullouts though


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry everyone! Sounds like it's a rough day for most of us, Dobby, gigs, and J. 

I think you should keep the originals donor this cycle if you can!

Congrats again CB! 

I tested again and it's still there but a lot lighter than the other day so that makes me happy.


----------



## claireybell

Levels are coming down then MrsG thats good news for next ovulation :)


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :hugs: Everyone
> Dobs sorry your cycle is wacky
> :happydance: Claire LOVE seeing 2 lines!
> Gigs meh scooch over - make room in the :witch: :boat:
> I played line eye games on myself this morning with a walmart cheapie, and as I convinced my crazy ttc brain with all the "possibles"- late implant, low hcg producer blah blah. I even bought ANOTHER wally cheapie to use tomoro fmu "JUST IN CASE":roll:
> So of courrrse my twinges MUST be implant yay :wohoo:
> :growlmad: First bathroom break and wiping pink...dammit
> Now I'm SUPER annoyed as I don't have a donor lined up anymore.
> It's just too much traveling so far, and hit or miss.
> So not sure I will be able to vet a new one in 2 weeks.:cry:
> I sooooo wish I was in a REAL relationship, and had live in penis:brat:
> 
> I do realize your struggle Breeaa. DS wouldn't even exist if I hadn't laid into exhub about agreeing to ttc then pulling out...trying to sneak condoms on???
> If you can afford it Breeaa- maybe spend the night at a hotel:shrug:
> It's amazing what a change of venue does- oh and peruse the sex shop aisles...Even if you don't get anything it's def a mood setter:winkwink:
> :dust:


You need a new donor asap! Do they have a website for that? It would make things easier I'm sure. :haha:

Hubs and I finally accomplished! Now let's hope I o today so I don't get stressed out again in a few days. I think instead of bringing up when it's time, I'll be spontaneous with him. Maybe less stress for him if he doesn't know the time frame. 

Dobs, work has been stressing him out lately, I'm sure Ttc on top of that is hard. I'm glad I'm not the only one who cries over it. I really need to try and be more relaxed.


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Hi girlies
> 
> J maybe your cycle has been thrown out from the weird bleeding at the beginning? Sorry your temps right down & awaiting af.. :(
> 
> Breaaa hope you have some luck with your man today/this eve.. Maybe something new, unexpected shenanigans mid day )))
> 
> Sorry af arrived Gigs, was really hoping it was honna be a late sticky one hun..still cd1, less stressful & power onto ovulation woop!!
> 
> Pacific have you re tested yet??
> 
> I ran out & got a frer lol..
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpserx44ao6.jpeg
> 
> Its more pink than my phone lets on, not told SO yet as hes hanging & is grumpy as f**k this afternoon so il wait until later ha ha
> 
> I'l await until my 'period' due day which is Weds & call Drs as il need referring to epu for a vag scan.. Niiiice! Bloomin hate those intrusive probes

Look at that beautiful bfp! I'm with Gigs, happy for you but really really jealous. :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

Yea there are donor sites but hella sketchy pervs hang out on them just looking for free sex
No thx.
At this poiny I don't want to use him anymore- planning over that distance for 1 MAYBE 2 trips a month is super stressful, also maybe it ISN'T me like we all say.
His last prego via donation was 2 yrs ago so :shrug:
I'm just NOT planning to make this cycle work because I def want the background and health check, not to mention I'm being picky about a look that is similar to my other kiddos...
At this point I'm just focusing on the day to day, and I kept a couple prespective donors in my file...so we'll see.
I have a guy I could use but he's in That "lifestyle"
Dobs will prob get it better lol.
I've known him many years, but he is what you would call in the "bull" or "breeder" type kink.
I don't have health concerns but I am not wanting to be "bred" lol.
I'm sure he would keep it professional ( he's a Dom) but that's a last resort given he doesn't have the look I want, and he was interested in dating years ago- he's not my type that way-nice guy, and you would NEVER guess his lifestyle but ...:blush: yea...


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Sorry everyone! Sounds like it's a rough day for most of us, Dobby, gigs, and J.
> 
> I think you should keep the originals donor this cycle if you can!
> 
> Congrats again CB!
> 
> I tested again and it's still there but a lot lighter than the other day so that makes me happy.

Glad your levels are almost down! It's bittersweet I'm sure. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I love my bull. Mmm. He's lost his spunk but what he lacks in enthusiasm he makes up with big ass muscles. Mmmmmm


----------



## gigglebox

J, any way you can "deal" with one last trip to the donor this month while you line up a new one for next month? Btw i also got a "good" evap on my wally test this month :( 

Dobs, personally, i always ovulate on bc. I didn't know that until way late when i was on depo. I was having horrid ov pains (which i didn't know, i thought the whole time i was getting cysts, which is what they put me on bcp for 3 years prior) and finally had an ultrasound during one of my pain episodes. They said i was ovulating....and i said, "i'm on depo, shouldn't that not be happening?" And the doctor ponders that, then says, "Huh." And that was it. That said, i know bc also makes the uterus environment hostile in case of conception so i think that's why i never got pregnant on it. Must run in the family though 'cause i was conceived on the pill.

Wow, that was a lot of ranting. Sorry...

Cb, did you tell hubs yet?

Mrs, hoping for you ovulation is right around the corner!

Bre, i can't remember what you wrote so hi!

I dropped my phone in the toilet and killed it :dohh: it's been a rough weekend, haha


----------



## JLM73

Nope- no way I can make the trip- not to mention I have had perfect timing the last 5 tries- opk and temp verified, and obviously it's not working with him.
I def can not afford the time or money for travel again.
I just have to get someone closer who is onboard with helping me ttc
...worst case...the Bull...:dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gl finding a donor! Remember it took 7 cycles with perfect timing minus one for the anxiety pull out cycle

Ugh obsessing over my sex notes. Friday evening we DTD, laid around in bed for 30 minutes, then did it again. And earlier today (1:45am) we did it and it like dribbled out when he pulled out then he immediately went for round 2 since it didn't all come out I guess lol idk. I'm still having weird cramps and backache. Ugh I want to be and I don't want to be in the tww

True story... I realized I left my thermometer at my mom's today so I left to buy a new one... Evidently I also needed 3 frers, 3 weeks estimators, and 5 Walmart cheapies. I use CVS' bbt.... ><


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, remember pulling out and going back in is what started this whole thread....jus' saying....lol. Full circle! Honestly though, the tww is my guilty pleasure. It's so exciting but pure torture all at the same time. Not to mention the idea of being pregnant makes me very excited and extremely anxious at the same time...i'm a nut bar.

No judging on the test purchases. Actually i think they're even more important to have hanging around when you're on bcp just to "make sure" since cycles can be totally wonky. 

Anywho i had to talk myself out of buying more on Friday...and that's with 20+ under my sink :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg 20+ I love you


----------



## JLM73

So it's 420 am and my sleep meds are NOT working hgrrrrr
Oh and dob you increased your chances when he finishes and goes back in as there wil still be sperm in his urethra- you know same tube thingy.
They actually say if using pull out NOT to go back in until you have wiped off AND peed as a guy so it flushes residual sperm, so you may still be in the game.
Especially with the 30 min- short break between, and the dibble factor mmhhh...still in like it or not lol.
OK I'm stopping watching all these damn Youtube vids to TRY and wish the sandman here ...
DS has been asleep over 5 hrs, and I can hear him waking me in about 2-3 ugh...my temp will be shit too...


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Dobs, I think you're the only person in the kown world who gives me love for having way too many test lol

J, i think i make that mistake a lot...that is, when i can't sleep i pop on the ipad and hope i just get tired. For some reason it totally works when i got to sleep initially, but when i wake up in the night (which i always do), and i grab the ipad, it can be a good 2-3 hours before i fall back asleep again. Not sure if i'm making it worse having a screen in my face or what...hubs wants me to do a sleep study. I'm like, yeah, like we have the money to do that?! I had to dip into my emergency fund to get a new phone yesterday...to be fair, i was picky and "needed" an i phone. I could have got a replacement battery for my samsung....*shudder* god i hate that phone.


----------



## JLM73

Lol No Apple things for me I'm androis Samsung ALL day.
I don't like being stuck using certain apps etc ...And all those peopl milling around like zombies in the Apple Stores are freaky weird to me lol.
I like my freedom- no phone or wireless contracts or cable etc.

I'm F-ing exhausted. I never get back on the laptop, just use it until my Ambien kicks in. Took TWO last night and still didn't doze till 530am...back up at 715, and lil man is up now so done sleeping till tonight sigh.

:coffee: must...drink...some..coffee......and go chart...back later
Oh yea, and waking up to 49 degrees didn't make me happy either sigh
I'm in Florida to avoooiiiid cold lol


----------



## gigglebox

Us too, no cable, no land line, no cell contract. We have ting, which i LOVE. I went to an apple store once with my friend....never again. I just you tube my phone problems and fix them myself (like replacing the battery...i have the special tools for it). Unfortunately there is no fix to save a phone that has been submerged in water and piss. I tried to turn it off and open it up to dry but it wouldn't turn off, then the whole thing shorted out.

Anywho, good luck functioning today, ha.

Dobs, i have all these day by day notes during the tww with my son and obsessively compare symptoms every cycle. You'd think i'd have it memorized by now...


----------



## JLM73

Annnnd just to dash any last glimmer I may have had about having NO more bleeding since yesterday a.m., than a single brown spot on a tampon...
:witch: is officially here this morning to give me the :finger:
Sigh...I even poas becuz I had one left and if I didn't I'd keep playing the "what if game"
Gotta get on a donor search again and pray I can get get his background and health info checked AND verify he's not playing games or a loon...all in the next 10 days :roll:


----------



## pacificlove

Well, I just told the boss I will be leaving the company in 2 1/2 months... :(

Plus, I haven't had any symptoms since mid last week, so I feel out. AF should show up by the end of the week.


----------



## JLM73

:hugs: Pacific... sorry ...hope you are still in tho!
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Hope this cycle is better to you J. Sorry she showed :( hey 10 days is a long time!

PL, it's still early! Sorry about the job though. Change can be scary, but it can also be so, so good. 

Cb did you tell hubs yet?


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad:
Ok, it's bad enough I HATE dealing with the bitch :witch:
But now I keep getting Ovary pains...last night on the left, today on the right...
REALLY hope I don't have cysts...I've had them 3 times in the past


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :growlmad:
> Ok, it's bad enough I HATE dealing with the bitch :witch:
> But now I keep getting Ovary pains...last night on the left, today on the right...
> REALLY hope I don't have cysts...I've had them 3 times in the past

Sorry about the witch coming J. Hope you don't have any cysts! I've heard they can be really painful.


----------



## Breeaa

I was hoping I would've Gotten a temp raise today but nothing yet. Maybe tomorrow! Lots of EWCM today. I usually have it the last day of my fertile period. Come on sticky baby!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

ooh good Bree!! plenty of time to catch that eggy!
J, so sorry, hope you don't have a cyst. is your period unusually heavy? that would explain the late ov too, right?


----------



## gigglebox

on the PC today...chatting with sprint to make sure the phone I just got off craigslist isn't stolen :dohh:

wtf people. stop doing bad shit! just stop!

I really hope it's not because I got a sweet deal (that should have been my tip off). Hubs went with me to meet the guy. he said he was "very nice, didn't seem sketchy at all". I said, "yeah, we've been screwed by nice guys before." I really hope this isn't another case of that...

so, for future reference, the guy at the sprint store had a great suggestion--meet the person you buy a phone from at the mobile store so they can clear it for purchase.


----------



## mrs.green2015

What a good idea gigs! It's like when I read that I thought "duh" but I've bought them on craiagalist too and never thought to do that! Lol


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls! Sorry, passed out mega early last night & been working today uhh! My god its bloody cold outside at the moment brrr, it was 0degrees in car when i left house this morning! 

I told SO this morning & he was in shock hahaa! I said 'you know that awful crsmping & backache i had? - this is why!' & i showed him the frer test Lol! He was abot took back & didnt say alot lol! I went to work & we chatted now im home & hes getting excited now - thank god :) 

Still keep getting odd aches & im trying to relax .. She says ha!

Hope your period isnt a beast Gigs.. 

J has yours arrived yet? Or still holding out..? Hope you dont have cysts, they're horrid! I had what they thought was a ruptured cyst once, that was evil :-/

Oooh fingers crossed to catching that egg Breea :) lotsa baby dust hehee


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wanna see more test CB! 

This week is going to be rough for me so I need to live through you. Lol


----------



## JLM73

Period was heavy last month but I think that was a loss...been light today -weird.
Gigs yes I was gonna say meet at the Apple store...Tho some ppl do legit sell things needing money toward the next thing, Xmas, bills etc and may not want to meet at a mobile store because the phone has been "cracked" which Apple greatly frowns upon, bcuz then you don't need their crazy Apple Stores etc and can run anything.
So it may be legit- Hope so - FX

Ths Breeaa- Ive had cysts removed years ago as big as 5cm. I just don't care to tinker with the ovaries right now as loss of an ovary is always a possibility in surgery release forms :(
And hope you get your rise tomoro, tho I am glad you got that luvin in ahead of your eggy:thumbup:

Friggin headache is back to like 7/9...which I can tolerate but is highly annoying...
Thinking it's lack of sleep and hormone changes:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

:dohh::hissy:
OMFG...trying to teach a stubborn 75 year old woman how to use a touchscreen phone with THREE icons on it is feeling much like trying to pull teeth from an unsedated lion's mouth....
:hissy: PAINFUL:hissy:
Calgon take me away ( for those old enuff to recall that ad)


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe it's it's the changing weather. It was literally freezing last night after being mild and nice the past couple days. I had a headache yesterday and have a moderately painful one now.


----------



## claireybell

'Washing machines live longer with Calgon' tra la la la hahaa i remeber that advert :haha: 

Hope your headaches eases of J, i get awful ones when im mega tired & then you cant sleep because your head hurts?? Its a viscious circle :(


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :dohh::hissy:
> OMFG...trying to teach a stubborn 75 year old woman how to use a touchscreen phone with THREE icons on it is feeling much like trying to pull teeth from an unsedated lion's mouth....
> :hissy: PAINFUL:hissy:
> Calgon take me away ( for those old enuff to recall that ad)

:rofl: I've done that before.


----------



## Breeaa

Pretty sure I just felt some mittelschmerz! May have that temp raise tomorrow! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm over here sprinkling dust everywhere. 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 

Dust for you J, for you gigs, for you Dobs, for you Claire, for you pacific, for you Mrs green, and all the others here that lurk or are scarce. :dust: 

More o pain! :happydance:

Let's hope those :spermy: do their jobs!

Ok I'm done.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh god, I remember the calgon commercials, I now have that tune in my head.

J: FX it's not cysts and AF is easy on you.

CB: men just sometimes take a moment longer, or a few hours. Living through your bfp!!

As for me I am back to the occasional boob ache but no more then that. AF is due at the end of the week, I could do an early test since the OPK went + 5 days earlier then expected. 
Shortly after the morning meeting with my boss he made an announcement that he is cutting more hours. So Everyone is now monday to friday. I finally get to see what that feels like, haha!! 
On a sad note, DH is taking off Sunday morning. He'll be gone for 3 1/2 weeks and then back home for 9 days I hope. Then gone again for 7 1/2 weeks. :(


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa*High five on the dust lol :dust: Back at ya gurrrrllll

*Pacific*:soothe::hugs: Sorry hun...hope you get a big FAT BFP to bring your spirits up!:dust:

*Claire and Gigs*Ughh yesss headache goes away then as soon as I get active, it's back up to a pounding TEN grrr
I just RAN back into the house after taking :dog: out because despite the 61 degree temp here The fricking Florida State Birds ( mosquitos) are ravenous!! WTF
Usually they die off when it cools

AFM despite the pounding headache My mood has been lifted!
My non-marital hubby ( my male best friend) Knew I wasn't feeling well and took the time to get me a THREE lb box of stovers chocolates, some cookies for DS annnnd TWO new koi:fish: for my tank, as he knows I lost 2 fish last week (one was sickly since birth, the other old age)!!:wohoo:
I was instantly happy yay!
He has several tanks but all Aggressive cichlids, and he thinks my koi are boring LOL so it was definitely thoughtful.
He thought they were "big" but when I got them I was like ahh they are just babies!
Smallest thing in my tank now...and I made sure to send him pics of the harmony after I let them loose, as it's a 180gal tank, and I have a 5yr old 10" :fish: that LITERALLY would have had them for dinner if they were cichlids hehe
Pics below...they are following the big fish like it's mom or something.
Oh and the THREE lb box of chocolates is Russel Stover "Oops" box??
It says they didn't look perfect but taste great...
:shock:OMG I opened it and it is like 100 loose assorted chocolates ...without a chart :rofl: mystery mix



:blush: Sorry for blurred pics- I fed them and they were not staying still - buggers!


----------



## claireybell

Im looking for the Calgon ad on yourube hahaaaa!!!

Ah Pacific those few wks will go really quickly no doubt & we're all here for backseat entertainment lol (not exactly backseat but in the background haha)

You are still def in as its really early still, i think you are a couple of dpo behind me yes? Mine was 10dpo & i was convinced i were out!! Still in :)


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> Pretty sure I just felt some mittelschmerz! May have that temp raise tomorrow! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm over here sprinkling dust everywhere.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Dust for you J, for you gigs, for you Dobs, for you Claire, for you pacific, for you Mrs green, and all the others here that lurk or are scarce. :dust:
> 
> More o pain! :happydance:
> 
> Let's hope those :spermy: do their jobs!
> 
> Ok I'm done.

Lol! Come on spermies, do your act of duty hehe! So glad toir getting that ov pain aswell Breea yay!!! On the cusp if tww ;)


----------



## claireybell

'We like long ones J' :rofl: hahaaa!!


----------



## claireybell

Your fishys are lovely J, id love a big ol fish tank, very relaxing. Bless your friend for doing that, its very sweet gesture & hell i could do with some yummy chocs right now nom nom!! Have you & the make friend ever had 'relations'.. Just thinking of donor prospects :)


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks for the positive vibes! I am feeling them! :)

J, I love those Koi, I had 3 in a 90G tank for a while a few years back. When the biggest guy reached a fat 16" I gave them all to a neighbour with a huge natural pond in his backyard. Pretty sure they reached over 2 feet in no time in all that space! I wish I could have a 180G tank :)
Mom and dad are looking after my 4 fish tanks since I moved away. (didn't want to put a 90G tank through a 1500km move) but I am sure my parents will be glad to give them back to me next spring! I have a 10G, 25G, 33g and 90g tank waiting for me.

In the meantime :dust:


----------



## JLM73

LOL Claire
Yes...much better than very short ones ...
:blush: well so I've heard :blush:


----------



## JLM73

And this ladies...is what THREE POUNDS of Russel Stovers Oop chocolates looks like:shock: Dear Lord it will take me a YEAR to even eat half of this :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20151123_191641.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pacificlove

Ok, I could eat that in no time... Send 'em over J, I'll help :drool:


----------



## JLM73

LOL theres more than in the pic- that's one of three layers, the box is 2 ft wide:sick:

Cool way to market the oops ones tho...I will have to do that too


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL! Love the fish and the chocolate. That was nice of him! Can he be the donor? Better yet, can he be a live in penis? I like this guy!

I'm still working on a small box SO brought. The German Team brought boxes of chocolate from Germany over when they came to visit, so he snagged one to bring for me right before my sugar pill week was supposed to start. Only 1/5 (like 5 pieces hahaha) of the way through.

Hope your temp rises, Bree!

CB, when are you testing again? I want more tests hehe.

Baby dust to everyone!

AFM, my temp was just over 97.9. So I am royally confused. If I Oed on Saturday, then having such a low temp makes sense. 97.9 at 2dpo makes sense, it's a little low for my usual 3dpo. I just hate that Friday's temp was on 2 hours of sleep/ taken almost 2 hours late so it's not reliable. UGH. Or maybe I just surged and didn't O. Which would make more sense. FML. I want to just go to bed so I can temp lol


----------



## JLM73

:shock: OH noooo Dobs [-X=;
He is the guy I dated in 2007- still my best friend but MARRIED lol
Remember they are the ones with the weird ass open marriage kinda thing:wacko:
Knowing his weird wife she would say Oh yeaaaa give her some cups :rofl:
I know he wouldn't stay in his lane tho, and I'm not trying to wreck anyone's home marriage etc.
Tho I will admit:blush: last year after a wee too much :wine:
:drunk: I did throw the idea at him over the phone- he kindly declined, and I don't have the nerve to ask again.
His reasons were he had an agreement to "donate" to a woman when he lived in Cali, and she agreed NOT to interfere in his life later, look for him, or do child support etc.

They even signed a notarized contract detailing everything...welll she went back on ALL of that tells his daughter to this day he's a POS and doesn't love her (she's 14) AND Cali courts made him pay child support with very little visiting rights- so he has been burned badly.

Now admittedly the woman is a nut, and he knows I am none of that but
1- He has 3 girls and me being Team BLUE he def wants to be involved if I had a boy...which is a prob- Waaayyy Soap Opera lol
and
2- He is a good dad and wouldn't want any kids in the world he's not involved with actively.

3-:roll: he admits he never should have gotten married to her ( admitted to me not her) but would never divorce...uh yea Awkward- I don't want to give him any pushes to get one.

No doubt we are still 99% compatible in all our interests and likes, but ehhh:shrug:

I likely will ask him again in a super serious way...just haven't cuz he def backed off the friendship contact last time ...gah men pfft


----------



## JLM73

Holy Sh*&Balls!
Just saw an old ass message from Nov 11 he sent me at 11PM saying "Love you"
Uh yea...that's why I haven't asked lol He sends me stuff like that when he takes his Ambien:roll:
I assume it was about the pic i shared but - doubt it given his Ambien track record lol
 



Attached Files:







BabySquish.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JLM73

Ugh AF has been really light all day, and is now heavy...so changed my chart to Med:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ah yeeeeah sounds like he has a case of buyer's remorse and wants you. Props to you for being the stronger person.


----------



## JLM73

No doubt. If I said let's do it he would lol
Oh well- he cheated and lost out- so we stayed friends and he learned the hard way about eyeballing the neighbor's greener side of the fence...guess the grass has browned lmao:rofl:
He is damn sexy tho...sigh
Oh well even if he accepts donating to the cause- it is def NONassisted[-X
and best believe I'll hand his ass some pre-seed lube and a porn mag ...and wait outside the door to make sure it's fresh:loo::haha:


----------



## Breeaa

:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I would steer clear sounds complicated. You'll find a better guy to be a donor :)


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Claire...I'm sure its just me the night owl and you the early bird still up lol
TWO am and finally took my ambien...it better work or I will be wearing tin foil on my head and noting the FBI sqirrel movements thru trees by late AM:wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

Wow y'all were active yesterday! 

Dobs, i'm enjoying your presence back here. Bummer about the wonky temps...hope they start making sense. Btw, we never did see the ring, is the engagement still on? Also, i asked you a few pages back....Taco Bell or Del Taco?

J, did you find any donor leads yesterday?

Bree, yay for ovulating! 

Cb, any new symptoms?

PL, hope hub's absence feels really short. I know that can be a lonely situation :/ maybe check craigslist for some community events to keep busy? Ps, we got 21 eggs yesterday! Also dropped off a few dozen to 4 restaurants last night so hope we get some prospect buyers soon....or we're going to be up to the ass in eggs.

So, this phone thing...

It wasn't reported stolen, but i'm afraid it was. It doesn't belong to the guy i bought it from. Also, i told him via email i wanted him to clear it or give me my money back and he has not responded. What would you guys do? I'm afraid if i report it to the police i'll be out a phone (which can at least still be used as a mini computer by my husband) and $120. I tried contacting speint to have them contact the person listed as the owner, but no luck. They said they were unable to contact them, but not sure if they can't legally or they tried and couldn't reach the person.

Grrrrrr


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly I doubt Sprint tried. It's like when retail employees say they will check the back. The back that doesn't exist. Lol

Taco Bell always. Del Taco is like TB vomit. I tried it once and never again.

I have pics somewhere (got a new phone). Engagement is suspended due to external pressure and SO having a bigger depressive episode than mine. We're going to see a couples counselor after thanksgiving. The government came at him for back taxes hard, so he owes them a few grand now so his logical brain is like return the ring. But i'm not giving it up just because shit hit the fan.

My temp is doing a drunk girl crawl up so I definitely Oed. The mystery remains when. 24-36 hours post start of rise is Friday afternoon to Saturday early morning. 8-16 hours post peak is Friday evening to Saturday early morning. I just feel like my temps don't support that well even though the cramping I had does. Had to put FF on OPK to get an O date after my lh surge
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not savvy to the temperature stuff at all, so i can't comment....suffice to say i hope you get the outcome you are looking for...or at least the outcome that's "meant to be". I hear a lot of great things out of couples counseling so I know that will do you guys some good. Honestly I wish i could afford some therapy of some sort...alas. Anywho you can usually pay taxes in installments, he doesn't have to pay it in a lump and sacrifice the ring. Hope you can find a way around that. 

And, yeah, my AZ friends were raving about Del Taco, so i tried it on a visit. Not impressed. I like my grade D slop served in a flour tortilla, thank you.

Called sprint, they gave me the same song and dance. Due to "sprint policies", they aren't allowed to call the person who's name is on the account attached to this phone to verify what's going on with it. So basically i'm at the mercy of "Chanando", and I did email the dude just now and told him i suspect it's stolen. Hopefully that scares him a little into either giving me my damn money back or getting the phone released so i can use it, if he hasn't been lying this whole time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- from my experience you'll never hear from him again. But if it isn't reported stolen it shouldn't be a problem right?

Dobs- we went through a similar situation when we first for engaged where we needed money and needed it fast and my first thought was to return the ring too. Luckily hubs told me that was silly and we would figure it out. And we did. We figured it out. We've had lots of financial stress in about every way over the last two years and hubs always said "it always works out" and it actually kinda does always work out.


----------



## pacificlove

wOW, that's a good amount of eggs! Wohoo!! Even the 2 girls I had laying quit when we had a death last weekend Really not sure why..:nope:
This area here isn't much community compared to where we are going. It's a sad combination of oil field and military people who just never stick around long enough to create that.

Dobs: glad to see you are back!! :hugs: Hope things turn around for you. DH and I managed to get rid of his $15K debt in less then 9 months. It is possible.


----------



## DobbyForever

Here is the ring sorry I was already in bed lol. I picked it out. I wanted something swirly and as far as diamonds go I prefer quality to size so it's just over .6 carat, colorless, slightly included, well cut. The flawless one was almost as much as the band and this just had three so tiny spots. Couldn't justify it. I also hate ftw diamond scam/business
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Dobby your ring is goooooorgeous! Its lovely to see you back in the chat :)

Breeea you got a temp shift yay!! & you got x2 bd'ing in aswell right before, excellent!! 

Pacific, any peeing today?? 

I been feeling ok, noticing peeing alot more after drinking anything, hsdnt started at night yet thank god! Other than that, all normal, im sure the Nausea will kick in soon though.. Gag! Goodbye yummy food Lol! 

Had a much darker frer this afternoon, its def official, holy fook lol


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* YAY for egg increase AND poss buyers!!
Two things You can go to one of those mini biz cell phone places that do repairs and "crack" iphones, they may be able to find the owners info, as they use computer diagnostics programs and can access alot of files you can't SEE on the phone:thumbup:
2 IF they can't- go to the cops and at least report you think the guy may be selling stolen phone- worst case they need to take your phone for a while to find out who he is BUT they may already have complaints for that username/email- and can go get him without you losing the phone- TRY the phone cracking places first tho!

*Dobs* Don't MAKE me get ghetto on his ass...[-X=;
Hell to the Hell NO! That ring is yours and he best find another way to pay the debt.
I know for a fact the IRS will do payment plans over a long period of time cuz my 1st hubs was self employed, didn't report some things ( accident) and the IRS waited TWO years to say anything AND added penalties and late fees!?WTF? I hate them!
Just saw your ring pick GORGEOUS darling!
You have great taste. I like unique rings over expensive.
My first wedding ring looks JUST like yours but every other stone was a deep blue saphire. People Oooed and Ahhed but since the diamonds had flaws, and the saphs were considered imperfect- It was only like $500 lol.
Slow temp crawls work fine too babe. I had it with DS:winkwink:

*Pacific* Sorry about the lost ducks :hugs: I love my critters, so I hate to lose ANY type pet, even my fish get buried lol

*Claire*Umm- you are in flagrant violation of ttc rule 547-C...:yellowcard: NO talking about test lines without POSTING pics!!:hissy:


----------



## pacificlove

I agree, gorgeous ring!! Don't give that back :hugs: 
DH and I actually used "our" engagement ring as the wedding band. My parents did the same thing 30+ years ago and are still married. Dad ended up giving mom a beautiful big diamond ring after their first kid was born. I told DH we could do the same ;)

CB, I am only on CD25, If AF doesn't show until Saturday (CD29) I'll test so I can tell DH in person before he leaves. Last few cycles have been 32-34 days...
Hoping the $store will have restocked their test department. Can't believe they were out last time!!

As for me: CM is getting creamier from the clear it's been (so normal for me), still more then I'd normally expect. It was a bit stretchy again last night, say whaaa? A few cramps and occasional slight boob ache is back. Could just be leading up to AF.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* No Walmart 88 centers by you??
I have used both every cycle but prefer the walmart 88center because the ink is purple (not blue) So control will be like burgundy?? But any faint lines I have gotten showed better there because of darker ink. The $store here uses NewChoice which tend to have pink ink, but it's very light compared to wally ink:shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

J, I hate going to our wolly world here. Totally understaffed unless you think standing in line behind 10 other people for 30 minutes at the till is ok...
The only time I now go into there is Sunday mornings, right when they open. That's when the lines will be under 5 minutes.


----------



## gigglebox

Beautiful ring! Giiiirrrrl, hold on to that! I had a very dainty ring, about .7 carats, solitaire with a tension setting (so it only had two prongs). Well because of the unique setting, every now and again the stone would come loose. Last time it did, i put it in a ziplock bag to get repaired. Well...i stupidly left it out...and i think one of us, maybe even my mom on a visit, threw it out thinking it was an empty bag. The "engagement" ring i wear now is actually a 1.75ct solitaire my grandma left to me. My grandfather bought it for her on their 14th wedding anniversary, they got married so quick (a couple months) so all she got (wanted) was a silver wedding band she traded for a pack of smokes lol--i wear that one on my right hand.


----------



## pacificlove

I love those hand me down rings from grandparents :) I got 3 of my grandma's rings on my wedding day. I wear one of them all the time on my other hand. We had it cleaned and resized after so it's a perfect fit now. Jeweller said it was worth quite something but honestly I don't care and just wanted it back with me. A dainty ring with a single stone on the top. I never wanted to know the $ amount for the same reason I don't want to know how much DH spent on the wedding ring ;) It's the meaning behind them. Sadly grandma can't remember how she got the ring. :love:

Gigs: that su^ks about the stone.... accidents do happen. 

PS: I love how our thread is becoming busier again!


----------



## claireybell

We have such a small family so no hand me downs as such, plus with 3 siblings it probs cause rivalry lol! 

Hahaaaa J, violation ttc rule 547-C! Lol

Oh yeah CD25 is still early Pacific, good for you holding out for testing, ive had lotsa creamy cm since ovulation & very recently! All good signs ;) 

God im so bloomin tired zzzzzZ :sleep:


----------



## JLM73

OK my turn on ring shares...
So I have been married twice. First hubs I met when we were EMTs, so not a high income. We worked together, hung out 24-7 were in love in like 2 months and engaged:roll: I know mushy stuff- but it lasted 11 yrs- just grew apart:shrug: 
That engagement ring was a .5 carat round, and later added a ring wrap for wedding band(shaped JUST like Dob's but saphires). Later upgraded the center solitaire only to .75. The ring is in a box somewhere...:blush:

Second time I said I wanted a big diamond - worked with docs and nurses who all had 2-3 carat rocks - I was uber-jealous lol. I joked hubby 2 would have a 2 carat minimum requirement :rofl:
Soooo...met DS's dad again. We had dated in college, knew him since I was 14 and picked up where we left off...engaged and married later same year:roll: He is a bi polar freak and has put me thru the wringer in this divorce Soooo:smug: NOT bragging at all but I am soooo glad I got to keep "the ring". He fought for it in the divorce :saywhat: pffft

So NOT bragging at all but here's what happened. Before meeting him again, I discovered a rare stone only mined in a few places- Imperial Topaz. ( It's my birthstone so I wanted it for a ring to make).
The stone I FINALLY found-non scammer-was 5.5 carats, round cut, and the color of deep golden brown ( root beer??) The darker the more rare, and RARELY are they round cut NOR that big when mined.:happydance:
It cost me $75 LMAO- Other countries do NOT value it like we do here.
So I saved said goldmine stone so "one day":serenade: My soulmate could use it in my engagement ring:smug:

When the time came, I saved the ex-ass tons, by providing the stone- all he had to do was have the setting done.

He chose the MOST godawful, gaudy very tall setting with a SUPER cheap ass thin band that did not match the stone size at all :growlmad:
I put on a fake smile and decided to suck it up for love.
So it was too big, and the large stone made it spin all day. He told me where he had it set, so they would size for free.
I'll cut to the chase here. I was SOoo worried about them NOT heating the stone- as topaz loses color when heated (they actually make other stones this way) and they assured me their gemologist was well versed blah blah- I even made the lady write on the form REMOVE STONE BEFORE RESIZING. yay!
A week later the ring was not ready yet, so I didn't have it for the wedding :cry: Oh well I had the diamond band we finally found.
So back from honeymoon (Vegas lol) and I was so excited it was done.
The lady present this GORGEOUS diamond ring and I was like OMG it's beautiful, but that's not mine! 
She gasped and apologized, thanked me for being honest, and went to retrieve my ring...She then returns with the SAME diamond ring and says 
"Ma'am...this is yours the gemologist says it matches the tag..."
:-k I take a closer look - yup, there's my tacky ass band he picked...:shock: OMG:dohh: Pleeease tell me he did NOT heat this to resize with the stone in it.
It turned ugly as they tried to rush me off, and I threatened to sue if I didn't get the exact replacement rare stone bla bla for WEEKS!!:cry:
I was beyond PISSED... I made many trips to see "exact replacements" and each time they tried to pawn some other stone off- NOT topaz.
(hope you are still awake lol)
In the end I threatened to bring the local media down, and made a scene in the store- so they agreed to let me pick ANY other ring setting in the store (no center stone- I had to get another later grrr)
So I chose a $1200 .8 carat diamond channel set band- they protested but finally agreed so I would leave lol.

I took it to MY jeweler of many years, and they think the jeweler actually STOLE the rare topaz to resell, and put a plain clear topaz in:growlmad:
So F'd up.

Anyhoo- my regular jeweler got 6-7 topaz in- but could find NONE as dark as my orig stone other than SUPER tiny ones:nope:
He begged me to come look at the yellow ones he got in, and I dragged my way over :sadangel:
I must admit they were impressive, but none round, all oval, and yellow ( I HATE yellow ugh).
I chose the largest -5.3carat oval ($2600:dohh:). He assured me I would be happy, after he changed the prongs to accomodate oval and the size...and I am a VERY happy girl today!
I still wear it daily- because it's my birthstone, annnd as I love vintage jewelry..I now have one that can be passed on in my family!
Thx if you read this all ( and props) lol pics below
Oh and it is now officially appraised at $7200:shock:- which is why the ex-ass wanted it so bad:finger:
 



Attached Files:







TopazRing1.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 6









TopazRing2.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6









TopazRing3.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

Sorry it's uber hard to photograph- it's a oval cut??
Flat on top, but beveled edges all around top, and is very "deep" due to size/cut. 6 prongs as I am very very rough on my hands gardening, dogs etc and frequently hit it on things, but only had it repaired once.
I have jewel tools now so I can move a prong if needed.
Just wanted you all to see that even with my huge hands lol- the stone extends from base of finger to knuckle...and it fits fine...but is hell to remove due to my knuckles being large- I like it for the "estate" piece look.
Dobs Pacific and Gigs I LOVE that you have unique rings, and handed down family items- they are so much more special<3
Tho my daughter won't get this one till I'm gone lol:shhh:
It's not really her style- she's very simple or would want something artistic.


----------



## pacificlove

Wow, that's a gorgeous ring J! Quite the story behind it too. Shame on that jeweller for loosing the original stone!


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, love the ring. Definitely keep it! You guys will find cuts elsewhere for the owed money I'm sure. Sounds like he is really stressed out. I hope the counseling helps. 

J, that's such a pretty ring!! Love it!

Not sure if this counts as a temp raise Claire. Lol I didn't sleep well last night and so it's realllllly unaccurate. I've been having loads of EWCM and I am not sure if it's leftover from bd or mine. Going to try and bd one more time tonight just in case. Hoping for a good temp raise tomorrow and better sleep tonight. 

PL hope AF stays away and you get some nice lines!


----------



## pacificlove

Good Luck Brea!! :dust: :dust: :dust: Hope you catch that egg!! Go :spermy: Go!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Pacific*

*Dobs*That's awesome he is willing to go to counseling - it def helps getting things across. I know with my ex- he had serious issues that need counseling but refused. Don't think it would have saved us, but I am sure we could have a great co-parent relationship because he flatly would not and still will not discuss anything.
So ridiculous trying to co-parent with someone who is doing the "spoiled kid covering his ears going la la la" 
To this day he still won't admit he's being ridiculous, but if he would go to counseling he would accept anything they told him- just not from me lol.

*Breeaa* Given the temp is on bad sleep it may be a rise, just not showing well. Good plan on repeat BD and hope it soars in the a.m.:winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

Admittedly it's not my taste, but it IS very pretty! Reminds me of some of the jewelry they showcase at the Natural Science museum.


----------



## JLM73

Exactly lol, after watching Blood Diamond, I was turned off by what is done to get alot of the diamonds we covet:cry:

So umm...watching the movie Southpaw. Absolutely a new top 5 movie of all time on my list...and :shock: Oh my damn!
Look how Jake Gyllenhaal transformed....yea...lots of lovely bods in this flick mmmhmmm:blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

J, pretty!!! I couldn't rock any gem that big. I get nervous. I feel like I have a target on me when I wear any jewelry. And agreed with the blood diamond. That was one thing we agreed on that we would only buy from a company that solely stocks conflict free.

Bree, agreed that it could just be the poopy sleep. Hf getting some tonight!

PL, I got lost. Where are you in your cycle?

Not a fan of Jake. He's too muscley there for me. SO is my perfect blend of built but not huge. Yeah he's been snapping a lot lately. Finances are hard in general, but we come from families who are very guarded about money. We have very separate accounts. The condo we bought is really the condo I bought. We are still very much my money not our money. He is not getting the ring back period. It's just hard navigating the conversation because his personality type throw in his Aspergers throw in he's mid depression episode.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh sorry Dobs- Thats a rough combo you got there, hopefully the counselor can get him to find a better way to dialogue.
I never did the separate acct thing when married- I feel if we trust each other with our hearts and kiddos, then money shouldn't be separate.
Same reason I would never sign a prenup. To me being trusted and respected are HUGE in a relationship, so if you can't trust me to have access to the same accts mehh It's a deal breaker for me.
NOW im your background and upbringing- your dad's legal savvy I def get it.
My parents had a joint acct, and my mom "kept" half of each nursing paycheck for herself. 
I get that too, but seemed infair she had access to ALL my dad's military funds and pay etc but kept like $1600/mo for herself WTH??
I guess if she used it for something other than home shopping for crap she didn't need and bongo obsession it wouldn't be so bad :rofl:
Me personally- If I married a zilliuonaire I'd prob at most spend $ on smoothies or starbucks chai lattes twice a week, and a pedicure weekly, or family outings ( movies, dinner, travel).
Hell even now nearly everything I spend is for my kiddos or an SO when I have one.
I am not a shopping girl and wear the same jewelry daily no matter what:shrug:
If I was rich I would do loads of travel and Cirque du Soleil shows :rofl:
Oh and I donate alot to animal and kids charities...so prob more of that.
I think given your backgrounds with money privacy, and especially the condo being yours...You are def doing the sensible thing for your future together:winkwink:
Hang onto that control!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah the lawyer stepdad def plays a role. He also invested in a lot of real estate when he was married to wife 1, but when they divorced after 20 years she took half of everything plus a huge alimony when she never put any money towards anything. So my stepdad is very into putting safe guards in place. So much so I had to sign something about a penalty for changing the ownership of the condo since 80% of the down payment came from my parents.

Hmmm I would travel and buy a house near work. My commute is fine, but it is wearing on SO.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gorgeous rings ladies. 
Mines similar to yours Dobby except no swirl. same size diamond too. I was thinking I wanted a bigger one but decided against it and go for the nicer quality like you. 

So I've had tons (like a crazy amount) of creamy cm. so I'm thinking my period should be starting soon. I've read a lot and it seems like most ladies don't O after mc before AF. So AF should be arriving any day. I just wanna get it over with. And I'm so excited to use tampins again. I HATE pads. I feel so dirty and gross when I wear them that I shower multiple times a day. 

Also, hubs got sick this morning and now I'm starting to feel it! Ugh! Luckily it's a 41/2 day weekend. Guess I'll be resting the whole time.


----------



## JLM73

Ouch on the wife 1 settlement.
I am not vindictive if a relationship doesn't work:shrug: shake hands part peacefully and fairly.
I made more than 1st hubs our entire marriage and he had hard times self employed etc- I always carried the insur, put most down payments on things etc.
To this day we get along fine, and I didn't hit him up for anything when we divorced, even if he had cheated I like to be able to say I am fair in all things, and if we both got something or took care of it 50/50 is fine.
When we were divorcing we had a 3000+sf home being finished.
He said lets back out, but I said no, finish building, move in and wait to sell at a profit.
Well we bought it for $199k, housing boom hit and 4 months later a Miami investor bought it from us for $299k:shock:
I am glad he agreed to try it my way despite impending divorce, as we paid off both cars, the credit cards, and both left with 30k+ each cash:smug:
I felt good knowing since we had kids things were friendly, and neither of us tried to screw the other moving fwd...the kids would have suffered too.
I am still debt free since then (2006)...annnnd he has remarried and run up many credit cards again bcuz she won't work:dohh::rofl:
Hey I tried to help the guy, but ya can't save the world lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Hold. Up, stop the car--

J, "bongo obsession"? 

I'm just picturing her in a room filled to the brim with bongos, and she's in the middle, unable to keep a beat :haha:

I'd split hubs peacefully if the reason we were splitting was mutual. Now, if he cheated...yeah, i'd make him pay. That said, hubs is extremely loyal and i trust him more than anyone, maybe even myself. The man i know today will never cheat. And i wouldn't cheat on him. Now inviting another one time lady into the bedroom.....that's another story LOL. And also something that will probably never happen! Finding the opportunity to do that with a kid? Yeah, no.

If i was a millionaire...i'd pay off this house and maybe donate some to the local animal shelters, and to one back home. Maybe also to the children's hospital. And i want to do something nice for old people, not sure what though...maybe hire a theatre group to perform in the assisted living homes near here. 

I honestly can't think of anything i'd want to do for myself...but i'm sure if they money was there i'd figure it out haha. Probably get fat off candy, lol!

Mrs, that actually sounds like a good sign but you know your body best. I've read lots of stories of women getting pregnant immediately :shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs: I am on CD27 (counted wrong yesterday oops)

Gigs: I am the same to trusting DH, I don't think he'll ever cheat. However he knows and fully agrees that I would wring out every penny I could get if we were to divorce due to his fault. 

If i became a millionaire I'd get my dream property and donate to a few of my favourite animal funds. Foster a bunch of animals too :) DH would want to travel south. 

As for my body: I have been having cramps since last night. C'mon Saturday so I can test too!! 14 DPO now but only have 1 test in the house probably until Sunday... :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Great minds think alike greenie! And agreed that the creamy reminds me of getting pg. I always get it after O, but if it comes back again before af I know something is up.

PL, fxed! I want to be a bad influence and say at 14dpo you could totally start testing but if you only have the one test :(

J, you are sweet. They divorced because they resented each other after their second child died. The first died young. The second died from his appendix bursting, and they could have easily prevented it if they weren't both self absorbed parents. They blamed each other and he didn't even fight her on what she asked for.

Is it bad that I laughed at millionaire? You can't do s* with a million in Palo Alto. A one bedroom apartment sold like 6 months ago for over a mil. The house behind my parents sold for 2 mil... As a tear down. I love-hate California. I bought in a cheaper town because I am east bay, but my condo still cost $450k. Keyword condo. Gag

Speaking of gag I am not loving my temp. Still at 98.1. I've been this low at 4-5 dpo because of the secondary estrogen surge, but idk. Green is this cycle. Purple was my last bfp
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrs.green2015

Looks like my hcg levels are at least under 20 I took a test this morning and negative. Looks a lot like my 8dpo test with a slight shadow so a day or 2 and should be completely gone. Very bitter sweet. 

I totally know what you mean on house prices Dobby. California sucks! It's a lot cheaper where we are and we're looking to buy even higher up the foothills but man I look at families house in other states and it's twice as nice for less! We're probably going to be getting a fixer upper but not sure yet. I either hate the house or they're pending before we can even look it's so frustrating!


----------



## DobbyForever

That's so frustrating! :(. You'll find one and love it since you are talking your time and not settling.

Hugs. I hear you. I kept praying to get a negative test, but once I did I was so upset. I agree with Gigs though you never know. you might O.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks. I have a feeling I won't. But maybe I'm just not ready to yet. Who knows. I'm dreading tomorrow though. We were supposed to tell everyone tomorrow so I'm upset and I feel like hubs doesn't get it which is frustrating. But now he's sick so he has his own stuff to deal with.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's hard. That was my SO with our first loss early this year. It wasn't until his female friend chewed him out (she also had a recent loss) that he started understanding. This time was really hard on him since he saw the heartbeat with me. I think men can just be so removed from it all because it's not tangible to them.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: :hugs: such a bitter sweet moment. 
As for the house hunting: DH and I looked at 4-6 houses per day over 5 days. Where we are heading, properties are expensive too so we were lucky to find what we found for the price that we did and it's what we want for land, etc! I don't think living anywhere along a coast is cheap. Our new location is 1000 miles from here, so we had to make a special house hunting trip knowing we would only get to see the property once.
We looked on 5 different islands so had to deal with 5 different realtors! After our decision, we still had to message 4 realtors on what we had decided on. Haha. At one point I know I forgot which realtor belonged to which island. 
There was one property I was looking forward to seeing on day 4 but we were told it had an accepted offer on it. SO we told the realtor "keep us in the loop in case it falls through" but the realtor did show us the land, we just couldn't get into the dwellings. So day 5, realtor messaged us "deal fell through". We were on a different island in the middle of a viewing and had plans to attend moms b-day dinner that night. We made arrangements to view the entire property on day 6 which should have been spent driving home. Quick 2nd view of the land a good look around the house and cottage and we said let's make an offer. We wasted no time and followed the realtor to her office. Our initial offer was accepted within an hour. Took almost another week to sort out the details but are now moving in, in 96 days! 

Dobs: my husband is leaving for 3 1/2 weeks on Sunday. If it's a bfp i'd like to tell DH in person... and i don't want him squinting at lines with me .


----------



## mrs.green2015

Buying a house is so hard and not really fun! Lol

Where is everyone?!


----------



## pacificlove

I was wondering the same thing...

So since morning I feel like puking, actually went to the bathroom twice for some dry heaving. Hope it's a good sign.:shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fx for you pacific! Can't wait to see your test. Wish you had more to tomorrow already!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks Mrs; wish I had more sticks too. :( 3 more days


----------



## gigglebox

I'm dying to see your test, pl!!! Where are you moving? Sounds exotic.

More later...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs: We are moving to Gabriola Island, it's part of the Southern Gulf Islands. So serene and such a sense of community there!!

One of the exciting things is: This small island of ~4000 people has a midwife!! 
The town I live in now: has ~20,000 people, a military base, etc and the closest midwife is 3 hours away!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm trying to find collard greens because my mom didn't realize how hard it is to find the them day before t day


----------



## pacificlove

Right!:dohh: Happy Thanksgiving to our southern neighbours!!


----------



## DobbyForever

i went to three stores and said forget it. ugh.

PLLLLL!!! That sounds so promising! UGH I want to see your test. I wish I could just give you mine. So glad your island has a midwife for you! Sounds like you really found a good one!


----------



## pacificlove

What about a local farm Dobs?

If only we could just sent each other things through our computer screens.. LOL futuristic thinking right here. 

Anyone seen CB today?


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Lovelies!!! I've been out allll day on kiddie playdate- flying KITES!! Was so windy today - the idea just came to me and my "man"friend thought :roll: Why would this be fun?? But I convinced him, wifey and the kiddos to come and we all had a BLAST!
He thanked me later - and now we want to upgrade to "pro kites" instead of the $5 cheapies we used lol. The hobby store literally had a few beautiful canvas kites for $75:shock: It is currently 50% off- but I still don't want to pay that yet hehe.

So- mlet me catch up:
*Giggly-bits*:dohh: LOL I meant BINGO obsession. She used to go for 8 hrs at a time on her days off and easily spent $300+ a week :roll:
and ooh goodness Giggy:blush: a menage?? You vixen!

*MrsG* Preach lady! and hi five! I DESPISE pads- I'm on cd3 and yesterday was so heavy I had to wear a pad while running errands to ensure I didn't leak thru my pants :growlmad: NOT amused - I truly HATE pads- they are ucky feeling
Also everyone is different- if it was impossible to O after mc ( which technically is similar to AF in the body shedding lining etc) then docs would state there is NO chance to get preggers right after...I agree with MsGigs- tons of creamy cm ONLY happens to me when preggers so FX for you that you got your rainbow right away!
Also on telling the news tomorro you may want to tell a few key ppl and ask that they pls not make a fuss due to your emotions and let them spread it OR do it similar to a toast- but simply gather them all and say you two are sad to say you have suffered a loss, and wanted them to know but appreciate if they not make a fuss and respect your privacy to grieve. Either should keep them from bugging you
:hugs:

*Pacific*Ooh...crampy- hope your bean is digging in like a miner lookin for GOLD! and :blush: yea, umm I forgot about my dream lotto home...I would get a 20 acre plot, and literally make a Castle- I love medieval stuff. The house would be rustic looking- and 3 stories as we don't have them here, bottome level all garage and play thing storage etc, house inside SIMPLE floors 2-3(like a 2story) BUT the TOP would have a large patio over it, so we could sit up top, enjoy the view(and privacy) but with garens all over and my koi pond, telescope and look out towers at each corner for authentic castle look...What?...:blush: the telescope is for umm...stars...and occasional ppl watching :blush:

*Dobbles*:shock: OMG on both the deaths - so sad, and those PRICES!
I can't...I just can't even...As I said here in FL I had a 3000sf 4 bed, 3 bath, loft, and 2 car garage on a 1/4 acre lot for $199k back then, and now they are about $220k-240k...I just can't :nope: My next move is ABsolutely back to land at least 2-3 acres (I want to have room for my Portuguese Peppers grove lol and farm animals)
And NO F-ing deed restrictions!:growlmad:
On your temp -it could be your stress right now lady, OR the weather change, I def have differences in my temps thru the seasons:shrug:

I mayyyy pontentially have a donor...waiting to confirm availability and minor details wish me luck !


----------



## JLM73

I am the late night owl again lol
Claire...Where are you Lady? You been quiet:shrug:


----------



## Breeaa

Our next house will have a lot of land too, J. Right now we have a decent lot but I would love an acre or two. 3 might be too much upkeep. I have plans for my garden in our current yard but would love to have chickens and more land.


----------



## Breeaa

3 dpo is too early to test right? :winkwink: I joke of course but I am already tired of waiting. Temp didn't jump today, and of course Google tells me I have low progesterone or a weak O. Trying not to read into the madness that Google provides. :coffee: Wouldn't mind a temp skyrocket tomorrow though and last night was another bad night of sleeping. I ended up in our backyard at 1 am last night due to strong winds threatening to blow over my already weak fence. 

I will sleep well tonight. I will. I must! :sleep:


----------



## JLM73

Ahh :awww: Sorry Breeaa.
Your temp is doing the slow crawl up tho- I'm sure it's lack of sound sleep:hugs:
Hope it soars for you soon.
I figure 2 acres is fine- had it before- alot to mow BUT there are alot of limits here on how many "agricultural" animals you can have per acre, so if I want to say adopt an old horse or a mini donkey I can only have 1 per acre:(
I def believe in animals having a companion. So I figure with min 3 I could have a herd of milk goats( I can't do meat ones makes me sad lol) or I can have a few alpacas- to sell wool. Or if I get a horse froma rescue I can also get a mini donkey companion, or have an emu farm (HUGE eggs lol).
Or some mini pigs, a mini donkey, and a chicken coop etc and still have an acre for my house with the pepper grove ( they don't grow too big).
I just have alot of options with 3 acres.
Hell I am 42 now, and have been wanting the farm life forever, so kinda wanna enjoy it before I am :jo: and riding a lark scooter out to throw the hay, and trying to shuffle my walker thru to gather eggs :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Hey lady bugs! Apologies for my crapness lol! I been passing out early & ive worked 3 days this wk other than the usual 2, popped in here & there & then fell asleep hahaaa!!! Ive missed lots of chats.. Sorry, ive missed you girls the last few days, i think i need match-sticks ;) 

Lovely Rings ive seen on here, J your oval set one is beautiful! I need more jewels in my life hahaa! My ring is 4 lil square diamonds in one set & 4 lil ones down each sude if the ring, sounds fancy but its simple & i like it :) 

Im still taking my temps but think il stop now, the last 2 mornings its dropped but ve got a cold & im waking up with mouth open - will that affect temp drop? X


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed, Bree looks like it is going up even if it is slow. And I have definitely wasted a cheapie on 3dpo before lol

CB glad you popped in! Def stop telling. So no not worth the stress.

Question cuz I can barely had my like 2br lol how do you maintain such vast acreage while going to work away from home?

Afm, got an agreeable temp this morning of 98.34. Opk is flashing again so I'm thinking it must be the secondary estrogen surge


----------



## claireybell

Hey Dobster ;) 

Yeah am gonna stop temping, ive officially put the Thermometre away ha ha! 

Can you get ov flashys after ovulation then?


----------



## claireybell

oh yeah Breea your temp is starting to rise up!!:thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs: We currently have 4 acres and 4 sheep that just don't respect the electric cross fencing. Let me tell you how many times we mowed the lawn this year: 0 or to type it out "ZERO"! Lucky for us, because DH sold the riding lawn mower this summer. 
An acreage is only as much work as you make it. 

Breeaa: FX this is your sticky bean!!

CB: Glad to see you back girlie :) I believe you need a new ticker?

J, i didn't know your bbt could change with the seasons (said a non temp person). Imagine what turmoil mine would go through. Woke up to -18C (3F)this morning.


----------



## pacificlove

Look at this cool link, how pregnancy moves the organs around. 
https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


----------



## DobbyForever

PL WHAAAAA is it just because the sheep graze? Or does it just magically maintain itself o.o

CB yay! Have you set up your appointments yet?

J, I could see that as a mouth breather maybe. I think I have temped in winter/cold weather. If anything, I should be warmer.

But yeah I usually never use my CB opks after O because it is confirmed. I was just thinking maybe I didn't O and was due for a second surge. Got a flashing smile today and yesterday


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs: our sheep have no respect for anything green. If it's green then it must be eaten. We got them 3 years ago when we bought our property. 3/4 of the property was just totally overgrown, shrubs, etc. You couldn't look 4ft into the forest for how thick it was. Now 3 years later, the sheep have caught up. Actually we were worried in the late summer if they were still finding enough to eat. 
before and after sheep shots. 
[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_1852.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_1852.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_1851.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_1851.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

You can see in the before picture they already snacked a path through the middle.

After a while they also learned that young shrubs could just be walked over and they could snack on the green tops. 
Since the trees can no longer photosynthesis without leaves they stop growing in the first year. Second year: trees grow leaves again but sheep got them young, so plant dies off by fall and def. dead by year 3.


----------



## claireybell

Omg Pacific is this your land? Its lovely, green & mahoooooosive :) 

Haha yes i indeed need to remove my Ov chart & paste a new ticker in there, started the other night & then fell asleep hahaaa!! 

Dobs, i Drs apt 9am next Tuesday & then the midwife will contact me, Dr will send me to epu for a vag scan to make sure pg is growing where it should & then i have another 17th Dec for a 7 wk one hehe very excited! No nausea yet just frequent toilet trips :)

Thats a definate ov then Dobs yay )))

Not long until poas Pacific

J, have you got a Donor sorted this month or a 'hump friend' lol


----------



## pacificlove

CB, we "only" have 4 acres... My dream would be 160+ acres.
I like how green our summers are but have been dreading the winter this year. Not a happy camper about that.

You must be getting so excited about the new appointments. FX all is well!

At this point I am thinking of POAS just to get it over with. You know, know where I am at.


----------



## claireybell

Thats alot of acres isnt it? Lol, im rubbish with math stuff! 

Yeaaaah pee girly lol! Have you got frer to hand? I still have Clearblue plus left... I may pee again for fun haha! Oooh im excited for you Pacific ;)

Im hoping all is well, i keep thinking im gonna wipe & have blood there like last time but trying to relax


----------



## pacificlove

Love your new ticker CB! :)

160 acres is enough land, not a ton of land when you speak to the locals here ;) 

For me to go into town for any more tests is an hour long detour after work. By the time I get back, do the chores, eat, etc, it would be after 8:30 (fall asleep by 9:30), which is when I like to go to bed since I get up at 5:30am (make that 5 am starting monday since I am taking over DH's morning chores).

If I remember I'll poas tomorrow morning. Lately the cat has been jumping into my lap while I am using the bathroom in the mornings... she's an odd creature.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa my one of my Cats used to do that begore i had Riley, since then.. Never! Cats are strange but i love them :) 

Really hope you get dbl lines on that test if you pee tomorrow hun!!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks CB :)

Cat's are strange creatures but honestly I prefer dogs. It's a rare occurence that I get to use the bathroom on my own between a dog and a cat in the house. ROFL


----------



## claireybell

Get used to that, you will never pee or poop alone for agggggges once a baby starts walking hahaa! Riley lurks & comes in when im pooping, waits until im done & then walks out? Wtf lol! Boys hahaa

I luuuuuurve cats, dont get me wrong, i like dogs but just the normal amt lol im just more of a kitty person :)


----------



## Breeaa

4 acres is a good size to me! I don't think I could handle more than that. PL your land is so pretty and green! Ours is dirt and weeds (lovely desert :haha: ). It's pretty in its own special way. 

Hope all of my fellow American ladies have a happy thanksgiving. We're going to MILs so I don't have to cook. Best part! 

Oh and I slept better last night and what do you know, big temp raise! Woot woot!


----------



## JLM73

Hola Chicas!! Sorry been doing the TurkeyDay thing mmm- ate SOO much today hehe
finishing up dealing with the :witch: hope the old bat packs her bags and heads off tomoro
*Clairey* Your ring sounds lovely as well, and thx on mine- To me ring beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder. I have seen them ooh and ahh on tv over some star with a 10 carat blah blah blah and to me it is so large, were a regular person wearing it EVERYone would not give a 2nd look thinking it a fake pfft, not to mention the large, the less facets on top usually, so they start looking Costume jewelryish-*Dobs*:shhh: Thats what keep me from getting mugged for mine...they assume it's just yellow costume jewle LOL:rofl:
*Claire*they say post bfp temps are not reliable for anything. I took mine till 8 wks with DS and they pretty much just stayed in the same .2F range, with a dip or spike here n there :shrug:

*Doblette* When 1st hubs and I had our 2 acres, I did all the mowing:roll: don't ask...I had a 46" bladed riding mower, and it still took 4 hours a week to cut it all. It's Florida tho- so lotta rain usually and it grows like mad sigh.
Hubs and I were both Paramedics doing 24 hr shifts- it basically was just done on one of my days off-Just grabbed my can of soda(tho most come with cupholders here for beer lol) and prepped myself to cut for a few hours:shrug:
I sometimes did the front acre, then the back later in the week- but rather knock it out at once than mow twice a week. Basically- most ppl get a tractor or largest riding sizes - I only spent that long cutting because a 46" blade is considered 1/4-1/2 acre mower, and I was doing TWO acres lol.

*Pacific*:shock::shock: Holy Bejeebers!!!
I know sheep are considered "hard on grass" but oh my DAMN! They wiped the place out LOL. (Note to self...get at least 1 sheep...):haha:
And *160acres!!!* That's like a small TOWN :rofl: (Welcome to Pacificville...)hehe
Oh and can't wait to see yer poas..cats may be sensing something hmmm:winkwink:

:happydance:*Breeaa*WOOT WOOT!!! Now there is a nice rise woman!
You are on yer way!!


----------



## JLM73

Oh Claire - I have a prospective donor
I am waiting to see if he is available next wknd, as O should be then. Also we both went for health screens to exchange prior to meet up.
FX it works out, and if not I guess I will broach the subject with male friend and his odd wife LOL-eek...rather not tho, so trying to make this donor timing work out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Post and run will officially catch up tomorrow. The food coma is too real.

Ugh I was checking the nhl store to see if they had a good Black Friday online deal to get a jump on Christmas shopping. Didn't find anything for hubs to be but omfg I stumbled on this! They only had a few left in stock so I could resist. Now I miss ttc. He loooooves the Habs since his dad is French Canadien, used to play for them, and SO was on ice skates before he could run.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Do tell more about mystery donor prospect


----------



## DobbyForever

And PS I LOVE all my nicknames hehe


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles*:haha: Yea I am a wee goofy with nicknames hehe
Prospect is actually an aquaintance from my last job with the city- Engineer.
I popped in to drop off pastries at my old job and one of the ladies was asking about the twins I had as a surro, and I was also talking about TTC etc...so on my way out(quitting time for all) I rode the elevator down with him, and he asked if I was seriously trying to have another and I was like Hell to the YEAH, before my eggs dry up lol, and he said he donated in college and would help if I wanted:shock:
So I'm all like umm hmmm :smug: you just wanna try to get all up in there ( we joked alot before ate work) and he was like - No I'm serious.
So I was like ..yeah...you do realize I'm doing AI right? Not the NI( natural insem lol- SEX) He was like - OH NO- I always did AI obvi when you donate to a fert. office 
So I was like hmmm...ok if you are serious, cuz I don't have time for games...
So I explained all the drama with last donor, travel, cup spill lol, - we were talking in the parking lot almost an hour.
Anyhoo I should O next wknd, and I did tell him we need to both get STD tests(done this past week) and exchange info this week- which we did.
He is single so no wifey/GF drama, and he is damn good looking, tho he has dark hair and eyes ( prev donor was light hair blue eye- my kiddos dad) but F the pickiness at this point lol.
Only issue is he went out of town to visit fam for Turkeyday(left ystrdy) and is gone for the WEEK. So prob is he may not be back in time for O if it is before Sat(12-5) which is when I should O, but who knows given last month pfft.
Sooo, timing is again the issue, but he lives very close(30 mins) so we can do multi pickups so long as timing is ok- if not then it's next month.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sounds like you may have a good one J!!

Turkey day was good here! Going to get a little sleep before shopping starts! Hubs is getting a tattoo tomorrow for our baby. (He's into tattoos) and I'm on the fence about it. Anyway I'll catch up more tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

Thx MrsG- I hope it works on timing next week- eeeek...don't wanna miss another cycle ugh.
So sweet on the tat your hubs is getting- if you decide to get one- don't pick bony spot- hurts like hell there!
I have 6 myself, but the most painful part to me is the outline, coloring is usually a breeze. You can do it ! It should be quick with a design like you showed.
I really like it.
Good luck fighting the crowd hehe. I am avoiding any store like the plague until late afternoon- and even then only to local craft store for the huge yarn sale, I am trying to crank out as many hats as possible for the winter markets. Not cold here yet, only the one night in 40's. Days have been Sunny, beautiful, but gusty winds all day 
Have fun out there!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Dobbles*:haha: Yea I am a wee goofy with nicknames hehe
> Prospect is actually an aquaintance from my last job with the city- Engineer.
> I popped in to drop off pastries at my old job and one of the ladies was asking about the twins I had as a surro, and I was also talking about TTC etc...so on my way out(quitting time for all) I rode the elevator down with him, and he asked if I was seriously trying to have another and I was like Hell to the YEAH, before my eggs dry up lol, and he said he donated in college and would help if I wanted:shock:
> So I'm all like umm hmmm :smug: you just wanna try to get all up in there ( we joked alot before ate work) and he was like - No I'm serious.
> So I was like ..yeah...you do realize I'm doing AI right? Not the NI( natural insem lol- SEX) He was like - OH NO- I always did AI obvi when you donate to a fert. office
> So I was like hmmm...ok if you are serious, cuz I don't have time for games...
> So I explained all the drama with last donor, travel, cup spill lol, - we were talking in the parking lot almost an hour.
> Anyhoo I should O next wknd, and I did tell him we need to both get STD tests(done this past week) and exchange info this week- which we did.
> He is single so no wifey/GF drama, and he is damn good looking, tho he has dark hair and eyes ( prev donor was light hair blue eye- my kiddos dad) but F the pickiness at this point lol.
> Only issue is he went out of town to visit fam for Turkeyday(left ystrdy) and is gone for the WEEK. So prob is he may not be back in time for O if it is before Sat(12-5) which is when I should O, but who knows given last month pfft.
> Sooo, timing is again the issue, but he lives very close(30 mins) so we can do multi pickups so long as timing is ok- if not then it's next month.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:spermy: woohoo! So exciting!


----------



## claireybell

Just catching up reading this page, J morning girly :) im so full of cold is awful bluerrrghhhh


----------



## claireybell

J im so excited about your Donor prospect heheee!!! Has he had children yet? Just thinking about good wholesome swimmers for thee heheee!! Get in a couple of rendezvous before the ov'ing aswell yay!!! 

Ive stopped temping now, its officially in the Drawer! 

Oh & Happy Thanks giving to all yesterday - uk doesnt have this but omg i could murder a big ol fat roast dinner with all the trimmings lol!!! 

Mrs G thats lovely, hopefully the tattoo shouldnt take that long to do.. I was on the fence about getting my one done for aggges but then i gave in lol! Does hurt but its tolerable (depending where i guess) mines on the hip.. Just above the bone so it was abit twinget lol, i made some hilarious squeally noise :haha: but you can you totally do it & you will just live it afterwards! 

Have you started feeling anythiing re poss ovulation yet? :hugs: on the negative test.. Its very hard seeing that xx

Where has that Gigs gone to?? 

Hehee i love the Dobbles nickname lol its really cute :)


----------



## JLM73

:hi: My UK early bird !
Nearly 2am here and I am zoned out
Trying to work on recipes, but all I can think about is TTC lol gahh
Claire- he donated in college to a fert clinic- guess alot of students do so to make $, but they don't let the donors know whether or not anyone chose their :spermy:
They basically sign over rights so to speak. I know there is a barrage of testing to assure health overall and of swimmers before they accept/pay, and as he is much younger than I am (28) he was 24/25 when he donated so I doubt his health has dropped in the 3 years lol. Plus we both had basic physicals and std work ups last week- all good. Also he works out 5 days a week and is a runner- very fit.
I'm just already stressing when O will be... so hard to focus on work bleh


----------



## claireybell

Ahoy there from across the pond ha ha! 

Ooh sounds like hes prime baby making material that youngster J :) so glad all tests were good hehe all aboard the AI express! Is he available when you need him as such? If hes local i reckon you have such a good chance of getting pg this cycle eeee!!! :)

Its just after 7am here, im still tired, feel all fulla cold & i need a wee lol but the house is cold & i need to put heating on brrr!!


----------



## claireybell

Giggles & Dobs i see ye lurkin.. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Wwwooooweeee that took a minute to catch up! and i still think i missed a page...

J, good luck on the donor siuation!

Dobs, what a cute blanket! Did you buy it? Are you reconsidering the ttc game? I know you need to get hubs back on board, and both of you in better mental states....but....

Cb, k hate the extreme tiredness of early pregnancy. Hell, i'm still always tired and pee all the damn time. I think the person who did my catheter f'ed up or something. Or maybe baby crushed my bladder. I don't even know anymore.

Bre, temps look good from where i'm standing!

PL, :test:!!!

I'm just waking up from terrible sleep....des refused to eat anything yesterday and consequently slept like crap. We hosted thanksgiving. My feet are killing me from being in the kitchen all day...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Out shopping this morning! Mostly for hubs for Christmas. His tattoo appointment is this afternoon but he's getting a different design than me. He's 6'5 with huge broad shoulders and he has a huge back piece for his dad who passed away so plus a couple others. So he loves tattoos and wants a lot more I'm not worried about him. Idk when I'll get mine or if. I always say I'm going to and then jus never do. It never seems to be right timing. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Morning ladies. I tested, result, blank white.. so I'll be out for the next 3 months:cry: DH is coming home on the 23rd, so that should be after my fertile days. Next time he'll come home is 2 days before the move. 

AF should be here within the next 4 days.


:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:
Just really feeling down this morning with DH taking off early Sunday morning and BFN


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you need a foot soak & massage that will lead to pre-ov humpings hehee its not long until you ov is it?? I think my tirednesd is more now as im running after Riley uhhh zzzZ! 

Mrs G i debated for years with getting a tattoo & when i did i loved it, just do it when your ready :) my SO is 6'5 aswell & also has a back/both arm pieces & a lower back piece all linked together, men with Tattoos.. HOT!! Lol

How longs your luteal phase Pacific? 4 days to go is still a while yet, mine was 4 days before period was due & it was later in afternoon/early eve almost before j got a squinter.. 

:hugs: bless you hun, are you able to chat with hubs every day?


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, 4 days early is still too early! Also wondering what your lp is...

I think i'm cd7. At the earliest i'll ov in a week, at the latest 2 weeks.


----------



## pacificlove

DH is one of those people who will prioritize work over texting his wife to let her know he's still alive. I admire him for his dedication but sometimes wish he'd prioritize a bit different for when I need him. I know we'll go through some tough times.

CB, my opk stick was positive on the 11th so probably o'd on the 12th. I'll only test again if AF is late. 

One of my co-workers just got another tattoo, he was drunk and has stupid friends. It's a black, solid cross right in the soft part by the thumb. He hasn't heard the end of it from us girls at work for a long time over that one!


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, tattoos are awesome! I wake up every morning and kiss SO's tattoos. Except the one for his dead friend who killed herself. That one just annoys me endlessly. Yes, I'm a b. I want a tattoo to honor my family, but I keloid. My cousin does as well and she mentioned how it sucks care wise. So none for me.

PL, you're not out yet. Hugs. I am so sorry. SO used to be like that (we are both very work first) but a meltdown and a lot of I statements later and the guy calls me when he walks from his cubicle to his next meeting just to check in. Guys are thick sometimes.

CB, you should totally just be like random feast!!!

Gigs, you're alive! Unlike turkeys everywhere lol. Definitely relax today. I feel your pain. I cooked the last two years and my moms as supposed to. Somehow, she sat on the couch picking colleges with my brothers while I cooked most of dinner. I love them though. It was fun since she has an open floor plan so I could still chat.

J, donor sounds absolutely lovely!!! Hope you can catch that egg this cycle! I seriously considered donating an egg in college. Even back then, an egg from a UCLA was fetching $10k. Buuuut these are my babies. Plus, with my luck my kids would run into my egg kid and fall in love and grossness would ensue.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

And bfn this morning lol yes I brought the pee stick to bed. I'm not in the mood to get into why I am testing when I am supposed to be on bcp. Oh and Gigs, idk. As much as I want to have a baby now, SO is dealing with some scary thoughts. Especially genetically. And every now and then he cries about our recent loss. It broke my heart when out of the blue the day of he asked if there was any way the doctor could tell him if it was a boy. Hcgcyiiyucyigf. But I totally bought the blanket and a team onesie that was sold out before.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs... when do you think you'll be able to trash that BCP?

I have tried to reason with DH on a few occasions and it gets me no where. I know I'll be calling him at work on his birthday and he may not be happy.

J, all the best, hope the new donor works out better!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm sure it's just the way your photo uploaded but i see a second line on my screen :shrug:

I really hope you both can get your heads straight and maybe try again. When is your counselor appointment? And what do you mean "genetically"? Like he is afraid of a baby being passed bad genetics?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww why wouldn't he be happy with a birthday call? Could you have something delivered? Hugs

Thanks. I'm not bummed. I'm only 7dpo and I know it's a long shot anywau


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> I'm sure it's just the way your photo uploaded but i see a second line on my screen :shrug:
> 
> I really hope you both can get your heads straight and maybe try again. When is your counselor appointment? And what do you mean "genetically"? Like he is afraid of a baby being passed bad genetics?

Missed this. Lol gigs I really hope this turns into another gigs sees it before I do moment lol

His therapists haven't ever been able to "cure" him or prescribe the right medication or explain why he has such abnormal thought processing. So they can't guarantee it isn't genetic, but at the end of the day his family is dysfunctional so they lean towards yes. I think it is a nature thing and how they are raised. But he is terrified of brining a kid into the world and A- raising a brat like the kids we see, B- having a kid who has to endure what he has struggled through mentally, or C- both.


----------



## pacificlove

Men seem to go into that extreme Dobby. My husband was raised in a "broken" family. When I met him, he was convinced that he didn't want to get married for fear of becoming like his dad. He once said to his mom before our wedding "I am only going to do this once!" when she asked are you sure? It turns out, he just knows exactly what not to do!! We have been married for 1 1/2 years now, and been together for nearly 6 years.


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you sure we're not with the same man, PL? ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Is it just the aspergers thing? Because that can be passed on, but not sure if it's worse than just that. If worse...very well could be childhood. And if so, it would be great for you guys to bring in a new, free thinking, functioning child into a happy home. I had this same conversation with hubs when i had the fear of passing in depression to my kid(s). He made me realize it's entirely likely my mental crap was due to a messed up childhood. Plus, we need to make kids to combat the "teacup generation" stereotype, or the brats win! Lmao


----------



## pacificlove

DobbyForever said:


> Are you sure we're not with the same man, PL? ;)

:rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobbs- I also really hope you guys get back on the Ttc bus because it's so clear you want it more than anything! Also, I may see a slight line but I'm on my phone so UGH I can't add great. I also think we've all had the "oh shit what if I pass xyz onto my kid" thoughts. It's just scarier for some than other and of course what you're afraid of. 

Pl sorry it came back negative. What kind of test were you using?

I feel like I'm forgetting stuff I wanted to mention but I can't remember. 

So I finished shopping and for TONS of stuff for me and presents. Yay! Now I'm sitting in the tattoo shop with hubs waiting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs love you all. You keep me sane. 

I mean idk my boobs are looking good again and I was super paranoid on the bike yesterday. Shrugs. I took another pic and threw it in Photoshop. Pretty sure it's just an evap since I used the same filter on this morning's pic and got squat.

Greenie!!! I am so jealous your shopping is done. Black Friday is not working for me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can totally see that. I even googled positive frer to make sure the line I was seeing was there! (obviously I've never used a frer lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

You are sweet but this is like... 7 hours after I peed on it. I forgot my Dixie cups so I have nothing to catch my pee for my cheapies. Had to use a frer. I swear I have used at least $1k in frer in the last decade. Thank God for Walmart.


----------



## JLM73

WTF*Dobby*!?? There is totally a 2nd line there!!
:shrug: hoping it works again :haha: BUT I totally saw a line on the first pink, tho very very faint, and damn sure see the filter one...hmmm dunno Dobbidy....maybeee...
You know you said BC doesn't work for your fam, and perhaps your O is a day off from where you think....ALSO...as soon as I saw your chart thumbnail BEFORE the frer pics I was like welll dammmmmn:shock: look at Dobbles line soaring!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol bcp doesn't work cuz we're morons who don't take it on time. It worked for me cuz I set an alarm. Only time it didn't work was when my high school dropout bf said, "Babe, we don't need a condom. Doctors just tell you that to scare you." when I was on antibiotics for two weeks

Idk I WANT to be excited and how great cuz the onesie and blanket shipped already. I could use it to announce. I'm going to be so heartbroken when this all ends up being nothing and I have to pretend I want to wtt for 3 years


----------



## JLM73

Ok caught up- being brief. I never shop Black Friday - everrrrr, I am not really a shopper so few things
1- Scored a nice tablet for Mom ( :dohh: now I'm her tutor) for *$149*- 11.6 in display, quad processor, android ( hate windows) 16GB 
2- her cheapie allowed me to FINALLY get DS his own tablet- he is a total gamer braininac, and was commandeering my 23y/o's lol.
We got him a 10.1" display, quad processor 16GB android, for *$59*!! 
PLUS since he loded up my son's tablet in no time- got an extra 64GB for *$20*!!!
Can you say - my 5 y/o will have* 80GB of memory*:shock: more than ANYthing in this house lol.

Ok finally got 75y/o mom he FIRST email address ever! and sent her first one ever to her brother in AZ.
Tomoro I'm gonna try to get them on Skype so they can Vid chat - so exciting!
You don't understand what a POTATO she has been since dad died :roll:
Now she is excited. Gonna get her on Facebook for relatives in Portugal, as well as YouTube- she loves news stories and stuff from her country phew.

Earlier than the tablet buys I got a HUGE bag of Yarn (50%off) for Xmas presents for fam- so gonna be busy busy! Glad I can read BnB and crochet:haha:

My new donor is awesome- hope timing lines up FX!

I was also at dog park for FIRST time with my completely unruly 140 lb Bullmastiff...:growlmad:
let's just say there will be the most powerful shock collar in the worrrrld in his life next time we go...
He LITERALLY tried to rape EVERY female:dog: there ( like 40)
He was so exhausted he could barely breath and STILL would not stop.
Even my friends french mastiff (150lbs) He was deterred by NOTHING.
He can't be fixed since I need to show him, so shock collar it is and come to jesus the next time he puts that snoot up some girl dogs wazoo grrrr.
I never had this prob with a male intact dog before?? He does NOT care that they are FIXED, and obvi don't smell in heat grrr double grrr.
I am 145lbs he is 140. I fear NO dog. I pinned hos ass to the dirt more times than I can count and he would get right up and race to the nearest female- the males he ignored. 
I'm SOoo aggravated.
I ran him thru a bunch of everyday obstacles afterward ( stairs, thru a gas station, over hedges, around tables round and round diff obstacles - and he was PERFECT-WTF grrr

Dobsey- sorry DF is concerned but maybe he can have genetic testing done? It's a blood test- should show anything concerning if any.
Otherwise, I have a feeling once you two have a lil one, he will actually have an urge to protect and guide kick in. No way to see the change until then, but I really do feel he will change and be a great dad:hugs:

*Pacific* Still early at 4 days out- don't give up :hugs:

AFM - :smug: Packed the wench's things and told that :witch: :trouble: GET OUT and DON'T come back!!:gun: :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Epic score!!! Nice job! Everybody is going to be happy. :)

Could just be a personality thing. When I worked the pets hotel, we only allowed altered females and males could be altered or unaltered into the play groups. We still had several dogs that just hump everyone and everything. Mounting can totally just be a dominance thing, and females tend to be easier to dominate. That sucks though. That's a lot of lbs to be fighting with. The worst were these two unaltered labs that got individual play time together. They humped everyone, woman or man except one really Alpha persona guy. It's easy to push one off, but when two obese labs jumped you at the same time... God, I wanted to kick them and I love animals lol. I cringe when SO's knocks the dog's on the nose.

Honestly, I think he will once he sees something that resembles a baby/ the baby. He was very I don't want kids when we first started dating which turned into I'm not ready into I'm scared. The reason why I really am trying to stick to the WTT plan is with the emotional state he is in I'm worried he's a flight risk if he decides he isn't ready and we get pregnant. I know him seeing the heartbeat really made it more real to him, but it still looked like a jelly bean at the time, so he still didn't consider it a baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

I went on the NHL store to look at my baby throw again because it is so freaking cute... guess it was a good thing I bought it yesterday because they sold out and took the item off of the site!


----------



## campn

Dobbie- there is definitely a second line, my FRER never get lines like tat even hours later! Fx this is it for you hun!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awe thanks campn! Odds are working against me on so many levels but we shall see in the am.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Awe thanks campn! Odds are working against me on so many levels but we shall see in the am.

I believe in you! You'll defy those lame stupid odds! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg PL just saw your pics so greeeeeen!!! Jealous.


----------



## JLM73

Ohh I am well versed in dogs- been breeding and showing over 15yrs- He is straight out trying to breed lol.
Not a leisurely dominance stance and hump, he is grabbing and pinning EVERY female, and in full out F U position.
He's been bred twice and it's the SAME hook and snag and reposition them maneuver, any male there he totally ignored and many wanted to play with him.
He is still a young male at 2 yrs being a mastiff, and SHOULD want to play- and if it was only males, he would have- like usual, but with 20 females in there, he literally went from trying to mount one, to whichever came near next!
No pause, no sniff, no greeting, just extreme focus on breeding-( not a butt sniff, but licking the females etc).
He's gonna have to have the "come to jesus" training. Around a group of all males he NEVER tries to mount or show dominance even tho he is by far the biggest usually.


----------



## JLM73

*CAMPN!!!*:hi:
:hug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol what is come to Jesus training?

I know you mentioned he is a stud, is he your only stud right now?


----------



## JLM73

OMG I forgot to tell you all! Out of no where as I was texting a customer about yarn colors...I get a text from exSO:shock:
Haven't heard a peep from him in 2 weeks!!
Wasn't sure how I felt about that:-k
He basically text to tell me the neighbor I gave his daughter's bday gifts with JUST gave him the giftbag:dohh: 
No idea what the hold up was, but oh well at least he acknowledged it and thanked me. I replied and asked if he was OK- court should be done:shrug:
and he said Iguess so :huh:
Apparently court is NEXT month now...whatevs...I left it at that


----------



## DobbyForever

Weird or just an elaborate excuse to text you. You have a better donor so channel your inner Ceelo and "forget" him

I'm so annoyed SO and I were texting and he pulls the I love you but I rarely get to see my family. Like it's not my fault he won't nut up and tell them we're engaged. I could be there with him. &#128052;&#127913;


----------



## JLM73

Dob - yep- one is enough. My last male showed before ever breeding so he never obsessed about females. This one bred first so he is obsessed sigh
Like a super horny teenager...
No way I would keep 2 unaltered males of this size...can get ugly fast. If I had gotten them both as pups and raised them up I would - but I was gone for 6 months at school when he was 5mo-11 mo and despite telling me they were- mom and older son NEVER took him to dog parks, pet stores or ANYwhere so he is not socialized- it's like dealing with a wildebeast lol. I can handle him on the norm, but if a female dog is around he does not deter and will drag me, despite being corrected or the prong collar, and I have never had a dog ignore the prong collar.
Was gonna try the halti-head/gentle leader bridle type, but that would not have stopped him today- once fixated he just won't back off.
"Come to Jesus" is a funny way of having a "wake up call" or "SERIOUS talk" to make one "see it your way" lol...think it comes from when SUper religious folks try to force religion on you, but we all use it in the south the same way a mafia wise guy would say "we're gonna have a little talk..." :shock:
lol
So Romeo...is gonna need a "Come to Jesus" talk:trouble: :haha:


----------



## JLM73

He needs to tell them ...My ex and I GOT MARRIED in Vegas lol and planned it ahead- my fam and friends knew and that ass didn't tell his parents !!??
We get back and he wanted ME to tell them :saywhat: WTF dude?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao! Sorry idk why that makes me laugh. Not sure if I brought it up, but his mom cut him out of the family for a month. So I told him just tell the b (left out the profanity lol) we broke up. Hopefully the counselor can knock some sense into him because I can't. He just yells or cries or changes the topic


Oooooic. Yeah I have my dogs in the harness. Easy walk? Was never a fan of the gentle leader. The harness works well enough cuz I can pull hard and not hurt them if needed. My trainer hated it. He said the dog can't feel the correct enough. Shrugs


----------



## DobbyForever

Pllllusss with a name like Romeo what did you expect ;). Lol


----------



## campn

Jlm- miss you! I've been reading your updates! Glad you have a better donor option, I hope he is the solution! He sounds like quite the stud too, I think anyone who is a runner is a god! :happydance:


----------



## JLM73

Romeo not Don Juan D to the Obby LOL:rofl:
He was like the Park Rapist :flasher: today:dogs: running from him every turn lol
Yea, uhh no- I use *The Springer* when we bike (awesome for absorbing their pulls and won't yank the bike over even with him) and even then still have a prong collar on him cuz idiot neighbors will let little dogs run into the road barking at him, which will send him spinning to try and see them behind him, and brings the bike to a dead HALT:growlmad:

A harness would not help him AT ALL. 140+ lb bullmastiff is like a steam roller.
He could pull 500lbs easy...
It's kind of like having a Shetland Pony ( pitbull) inside a Clydesdale body(Bullmastiff).
He's not aggressive at all, but they have high drive, are stubborn, and have high pain threshhold and focus :shock:
It's not a breed to own unless you are strict in training and dominant.
My prob is I was off at school during the crucial socializing time, so he is scared of anything he hasn't seen before ( bird baths , sewer grates, loud noises lol) BUT he is fascinated by other :dogs:
The dog park should have been heaven, but didn't expect him to obsess over females. I figured they would run circles around him, and he would be pooped out in 10 mins- he was...but that stubborn drive kept him chasing and mounting females 20 mins more, unless I got close enough to smack him or block him. and even then he was RIGHT back at it in seconds...sigh.
Even when dogs seriously went at him snarling and snapping and chasing him off, he only backs up enough to avoid them- He's a fast F-er, then he was right back after their rears:dohh:
I am gonna give the elect collar a try ( Spock- set phasers to stun! {Capt Kirk head bobble here})
It will def work as it goes from warning beep, 1-3 tingles, 4-6, like a sharp smack on the nose, and 7-8 a harder smack...me thinks he will likely end up with a few 10's which are not like stun guns, but should feel like a mule kick...
The key is to be hard enough not to make him think the other Dog is doing it to him and aggress back. If it's too light he may get annoyed and snap at the other dog.
It's gonna have to be a warning beep and a Bitch slap as soon as he shoves his face in their rear.
It's fine for him to "sniff" a rear to find out about the other dog, but he is distinctly different when he rams his nose UP their crotch, because the mount is immed after like 1 second...therefore he has to be bitch slapped pretty much as soon as he lunges for their rear.
Once he walks away I will reward him, then he should only need to get the warning beep to back off.
May be he will always have to have a e-collar at dog parks, which is fine. I just need him to get doggy manners, and not get us banned from the parks lol.


----------



## JLM73

:blush: Yea Campn...he's pretty hot hehe
Glad you popped in I been living in here since we chat about everything 
:shhh: Quite often a wee raunchy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes, that's rough trying to teach manners to an older dog. My Aussie just does not process social cues from other animals. She can get clawed in the face or snapped at and does not get it. But she just wants to play lol. Idk dog parks are so at your own risk in my opinion. Like I'd have to pull SO off of someone if their dog humped one of ours, but knowing I am so overprotective we just do doggy play dates. We used to be members of the HSSV dog park which requires an hour long behavioral assessment both in and out of the park along with vaccine and spay/neuter proof, but the fee was high and it's too far to be worth it. It can be written off as a donation but meh.


----------



## gigglebox

I want to properly respond but i am literally falling asleep. J, don't know how you stay up so late!
I worked for 4 years at a dog daycare. J, your dog would be the tyoe we would dread and would probably use the spray bottle on him. Have you tried that? I've seen the toughest dogs not flinch at a good smack, but freak the F out over a water spray. Just a thought...

Dobs, i don't trust the new frer but i do see a line in both photos. Are you going to take another? When do you espect af?


----------



## DobbyForever

Spray bottle... we straight used a hose. If the verbal didn't work, a loud noise didn't work, and the citronella spray was too far, we just grabbed the hose and sprayed everyone hahahah worked every time. I only had to do it once in two years.

I don't trust them either. Assuming I did O on Friday night/Saturday early hours... AF would be due.... either the 3rd or 4th. I'm 7dpo today, and usually AF shows around 9-10amish on 13dpo. My last bfp was 9dpo and the one before that was 9 days past DTD (pretty sure 8dpo but I wasn't temping just based off of cramps).

Let's be negative nancy here and list all the things making this most likely a bs line:
1) was on bcp for 3 weeks
2) timing is terrible 0-5, O, and O+1.
3) all BD has been pullout
4) even if by some miracle we conceived, who knows if my lining is even healed enough to support a pregnancy?

I feel like this...
https://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/disneycreate/images/f/fb/May-the-Odds-be-Ever-in-Your-Favor-the-hunger-games-33197027-667-500.png/revision/latest?cb=20131125165634

I brought all of my tests with me. SMU works better for me with frer, so I think I'm going to temp at 5am and pee. Go back to bed until 8 or 9 and take a test. Not sure which test I feel like using. Probably end up using a frer again since I have two left. But if that comes back bfn I refuse to use the last frer unless I get something on the $ tree or Walmart tests.

And lol late? It's 9:30pm for me. I'm going to bed. This is my late. I crawled into bed 45 minutes ago.


----------



## JLM73

Giggly lol he would just lick the bottle!
Now a pepper spray bottle ...he might back up a bit :rofl:
I have insomnia- until I take my meds I can be exhausted and still can't sleep, just toss and turn and stare at the ceiling...Ambien is the key, but my new doc only gives women 5 mg pffft I was started on 10mg 5 years ago, and it was very reliable. I could sleep, and still hop right up to get DS when he woke, change him, get him back to sleep, and then I could go to sleep again.
I think too many years on the rescue trucks. Any little sound, neighbors dog, water drips, a/c coming on, and I am instantly WIDE awake, and can't go back to sleep.
Ambien doesn't keep me asleep, but allows me to get BACK to sleep in 10 mins or so...Yea...12:32 am here...I'm gonna finish this hat, and then take my pill...then wait about an hour for it to kinda work grrr
I took 2 last night as I was really irritated, and I was out in about 30 mins. Had a great sleep and lovely dreams, but I don't get enough to take 2 every night. I am already gonna be short 4 days now...


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: Dobs Hunger Games- I pictured that crazy lady with the wigs
Well your lining should be fine, but the bcp may change it's consistency, and pull out guess that depends on his control.
I'm sure I missed it, but why did you all go from trying to a THREE year wtt?
What's in 3 years?


----------



## claireybell

We were entertaining guests last night (whilst falling asleep) some people never get the hint at gone midnight that oh maybe we should go now?? Everyone was drinking apart from me & it sucked lol i just wanted to go to bed zzzzZ! Now SO is in bed at 0935 still with a hangover & im up with Riley!

Ooh Dobby i can totally see lines on your test pics ))) hope your af doesnt show hehe! Esp when you really want to ttc :hugs: 

Pacific, when will your period be late? .. 

Haha J, i love your saying 'come to Jesus talks'hahaaa cant believe i never heard that expression before! I do often think about having those at work with my supervisor as hes a dick & very unprofessional! J, have you arranged a date/time next wknd for a couple of donor rendezvous ;)

Mrs G how did Hubs tattoo go? Hope he liked it & the buzzing noise didnt put you off wanting to get one Lol

Im quite miffed to find out that they wont tattoo when pg in UK, boo, il have to wait until next August/September now *sigh*

Gigs your ov'ing fertile days will be here in a blink very excited!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, i was pregnant over the holidays with my son and being the only sober one SUCKED. It was also hubs' year so we did thanksgiving with his family and i was bored out of my mind. His fam, and him, passed out on the couch after dinner. I just sat there watching pumpkin chucking (some annual pumpkin launching contest with cannons or sling shots shooting them). I swore i'd never be pregnant during the holidays again lol

Dobs, i do hope the odds are in your favor! Unlikely, maybe, but stranger things have happened. I know you're three hours behind so i'll be waiting for your test later!

J, Ambien scares me. I've known two people who have tried it--one sleep walks on it and even got in her car and drove off and doesn't remember. The other had the terrifying nightmares while kind of being awake side effect...said her boyfriend came in and laid down with her, then turned over and he went to sleep. She was looking at him turn over....then Next thing she knew, the bed started to slowly shake, then it got extremely violent and she started screaming. Her boyfriend, in reality, turned over and shook her awake because she was screaming. I think there was more to this story but that's the part i remembered.

Ha, a hose! My facility was indoors....don't think a hose would have worked there, haha. When fights got bad i'd just chuck the spray bottle at the dog(s) and run in the pen AFAP. Fortunately the dogs rarely had poor agression redirection. The only time i remember getting bit by a dog "badly" was my damn boston (he was aggressive in his younger years). I hate dog bites! The whole wound on top of a bruise (or as i called them "insta-bruise" because they always bruise immediately) hurts like a bitch. No pun intended.

We did have one dog that would stand at the fence and "demand" (by incessant barking) to be sprayed in the face with the water bittle. He liked to lick the water out of the air instead of using the bowl :shrug: i think that was a chocolate lab named Amiss. It's been awhile but i still remember a lot of the dogs....my favorite was a frenchie puppy named Boss. He got kicked out of the day care. He used to run under any male dog that was taller than him and bite their penises! He was a little shit but the cutest dang thing to come through those daycare doors.

Wow...get a girl some sleep and she wakes up rambling! I need to shower. Later y'all!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yes, mrs, i wanna see the tattoo!


----------



## claireybell

Haha ya telling me gigs! I didnt mind when i was pg with Riley as i was excited & enbracing the new impending motherhood but this time im reeeeeally missing my Rosé wine lol

Ooh yes Mrs G if you have a pic if hubs new Tattoo :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cb that stinks. Not gonna lie I was downing hard cider back to back the entire time I was cooking, had a pretty nice buzz going by dinner time. My immediate family doesn't drink much though. What tattoo are you thinking of?

Gigs, pumpkin chucking is a real thing?! Lol. I heard it once on "Modern Family". I feel like someone was hitting the sauce hard when they invented that.

I haven't tested. SO blew up my phone last night. He called me drunk of his ass at 1am, yelling at his friends to stfu because he was going outside to talk to me because he missed me and they had to wait. Obnoxious, rude (I left out the profanity and mom jokes) but sweet.ish. Then, he sends me a string of texts from 2 to 2:30 that I slept through. Finally, he calls at 2:45 crying because his family is a bunch of shits so I spent an hour talking him off a ledge. God I hate them. He'll come home later today.

So bright dude, I don't think that it messed with my temp (98.38) but I didn't get up to potty because I spent all my energy temping. So going to lay around for an hour or two then see if I can sneak a test. Still at my mom's haha


----------



## DobbyForever

We had two indoor playrooms, one that could be divided in half. They were tiny and we would have like 15 dogs in each so we had to clean them 3x a day: 6am, noon, and 6pm. Our facility was completely indoors to minise us losing people's dogs haha so each row of kennels had a hose attached to the roof that you grab and pull down to where you need it.


----------



## claireybell

Cider back to back mmmm sounds nice Dobs ;) Hope your thanksgiving meal was yummy.. Im hoping to go out for a Roast dinner tomorrow mmm! I Hope SO is ok when he arrives home later hun... :hugs: 

The tattoo i was looking at getting was starting just in on my hip around the front then swirling around up my back/rib cage ouuuuch! But ive just discovered from our tattoo guy this smazing stuff called Dr Numb, its the highest level of numbing & you wont feel a thing.. Hahaa im set baby for next year!! Woop! The tattoo will be all black no colour, like a Vine climbing around... I'l see if i can upload the pic :) 

Ooh awaiting the sneaky test pic hehe


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpszrmfepvm.jpeg

Kind of like this but on a slightly smaller scale..


----------



## DobbyForever

What's a roast dinner? Or is it exactly what it sounds like lol.nice tattoo!!! SO is also looking at a full back for his next tattoo.

Sneaky test was a bust. My urine was nowhere near as concentrated as I wanted it to be, but I still wasted a test on it. Bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow you guys have been busy! I think I read it all but I probably forgot a page. 

Dobs- why hasn't be told his family you're engaged? (I might have missed that answer somewhere) 

CB- I don't drink that often but when I was pregnant all I wanted was a glass of wine!


Last night we had date night and it was amazing! I just finished making hubs breakfast before he goes to work. Also planning on getting in some boom boom too. Wish me luck!

Here's a pic of the new tattoo. It's still really red so that makes the pink not stand out much. Plus the pink will have to be redone because it's so light.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and it says "beautiful memories silently kept of a baby we loved and will never forget"


----------



## DobbyForever

That is such a beautiful tattoo, Greenie! Hugs. Glad you had a spectacular date night. Go get that boom boom!

His mom gave him an ultimatum: me or his family. Then, she basically ex-communicated him and forced everyone to stop responding to his calls. She is a manipulative head case. SO would have these crying fits at 2am and he is up for a promotion, so I told him slap a band aid on it for now and we'll deal with it later.


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> :rofl: Dobs Hunger Games- I pictured that crazy lady with the wigs
> Well your lining should be fine, but the bcp may change it's consistency, and pull out guess that depends on his control.
> I'm sure I missed it, but why did you all go from trying to a THREE year wtt?
> What's in 3 years?

Missed this. We plan on getting married summer 2017. I want a kid free marriage for the first year. Then, factor in I want an April-early June due date to maximize time with baby before going back to work all calculated to whatever my ticker says.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, i like the tattoo idea. Very badass but feminine and delicate at the same time.

Mrs, that is so sweet. I am so, so sorry for your loss but glad hubs has found something to help him cope. Does he seem better after getting it done?

Dobs, not seeing the line on that last one :/ also, his family sounds like pieces of crap. Hubs family is....interesting....and dysfunctional....and a bit racist.....but they are nice and i am sooooo thankful I don't have mean inlaws, or at least they don't hate me.

But, ugh, men crying....that pulls on my heart strings bad, man! Hope he comes home soon, realizes all he needs is right there with him, and you guys make babies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, he's coming home tonight and I promised we could go to our breakfast spot tomorrow and I'll bake him some mac n cheese and be his Sunday afternoon nfl beer wench ;)

I'm going to call it an evap. Got a similar but less obvious shadow of a line with today's test an hour later. Going to stop testing and just watch my temps.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Today's an hour later with the filter sorry can only do one at a time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Ahh you are mama bear again- you will have to :wine: vicariously thru other s hehe
Oh and on the tat issue pffft They don't know you are preggo this early unless you tell them
And that tatto is AMAZING! I want something like that - large on back but feminine!
*Gigs* Ambien is awesome- if they are doing those things they need a lower dose:shock: I have a high tolerance so I almost always get higher doses- like eye exams - my eyes don't dilate unless they give me double the drops sigh. BUT my eyes go back to undilated very quick lol.
And Amiss:haha: sounds aptly named !
Now the frenchie penis biter lol:rofl: Maybe he had Penis envy

*Dobbleganger* :( Sorry SO's fam is some a group of A holes...
WTF it's the holiday season! Can't they act civil for a friggin day?!
Very sweet he missed you and told the STFU!! :thumbup: and couldn't wait for you to :test: and :shock: I stilllll see pink on 2nd line area lady!?!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*:cry: His tattoo is sooo touching!!! PERFECT tribute!:hugs:

Still teaching mom the tablet internet world thing lol
She did her FIRST email ever last night, and FB invites this a.m. AND I got her on a Skype vid chat with bro!! She was so excited- chattering away in Portuguese lol.

As for my donor- he's out of town until Saturday. I should O Saturday/Sunday, so will have to see how opks pan out before I know if meet up syncs:shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Awww MrsG that tattoo is lovely, made me feel all emotional for you guys.. :hugs: its lovely

Sorry your tests are neg Dobs... Temp watching is lots cheaper on the pg watch i agree :) 

Apparently with Tattoos on pg ladies, when the tattoo is being done the body naturally recognises pain & trauma being done & blood rushes from all areas inc the Uterus, its a high risk for mc apparently, there are some that havent miscarried but i dont want to risk it, it was a boo :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- I agree with everyone the tattoo is beautiful. Such a badass! I could never wit through all that pain. 

Gig- he seems happier but it's only been one day. I'm sure I mentioned but don't remember his tattoo on his back is for his dad who passed away and he said it really helped him so that's why he wanted to do this one. 

J- when does donor come back? What cd are you?

Dob- I totally get your plan, do you think you'll stick to it or end up Ttc earlier?


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* I am only cd6, but usually O cd13/14 which is Sat/Sun, but he won't be back to Saturday night eek

*CB* That's crazy talk- I worked in OB/GYN and L&D...if you were getting a HUGE piece I would say wait only due to having a tattoo tech opens skin to infection etc, BUT a reg size tat pfft. The body doesn't take blood from the uterus when preg ...EVER...literally unless you are nearly bled OUT, THEN your body will shift all blood to vital organs to try to save you over child. Otherwise blood flow is normal. The only thing that decreases blood flow to uterus proven is medications specifically for that (used during c sect etc to prevent heavy bleeds) and smoking. 
Smoking constricts all vessels temporarily.

If the tat pain thing was tru then no pg woman could ever skin her knee, get cut cooking etc. And don't forget they do oral surgery and even some bodily surg when needed while women are preg, and they bleed then.

I was a medic over 20 years- worked on many preggos in accidents too unfortunately...and even when mom was NOT save-able the babies were moving and kicking up a storm in there, so we would continue mom on life support so the babies could survive.
:hugs: Don't stress wourself my little UK Sweets!<3


----------



## claireybell

Omg i never thought about it like that J??.. Thats completely true! I bet they just dont want the risk with someone 'being pregnant'.. Ohh utter poo nuggets! Really want something done but maybe il wait as it'll probs be more than one sitting..


----------



## DobbyForever

J... Isn't today Saturday? Lol

CB, I hear you. Any risk is scary and worth waiting. Like sushi being ok now? No thanks. A glass of wine is fine? Hard pass.

Greenie, I'll stick to it. The only way to not would be if we married earlier. Glad DH is feeling a bit better.


----------



## claireybell

Yup im saying no to all.. Well, not entirely everything, i am still a woman hahaa :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Boom boom boom boom we want them in our rooms


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa that song takes me back - who sung that one??


----------



## claireybell

Vengaboys :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah it's on my 90s throwback playlist


----------



## claireybell

Bloody loved that song back in the day.. Ohhh the drunken teen yrs lol


----------



## JLM73

Dobster indeed it is lol but I meant in a week- I'm only cd6 hehe
TRUST me I wish it was O and pick up a cup day :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wish I knew when or if I o'd and when AF was coming. I'm going to start temping but no point yet as I'm not getting hubs sickness. Ugh!


----------



## gigglebox

I don't think i've ever heard that boom boom song you referenced. Does that mean I'm not cool?

Hubs was kind of having a tough time with being a father when des was a baby. He just didn't know how to connect...i got him a tattoo for father's day as he had been talking about getting his son's hand print. So, i set it up and told him the day of. That tattoo was a big deal. He just seemed so much more at ease with des after he got it. Now, he gets compliments on it all the time. Strangers have said on more than one occasion, "i don't even like tattoos and i love that!" 

I haven't gotten one to represent Des yet but, once we have a second kid, i already have one planned out. I think kid #2 will have a fox themed nursery, and des had owls, so i want a tattoo of a fox sitting down and looking into the sky at an owl flying by. The background will be night/stars, since they're nocturnal creatures. Not sure what i'll do if kid #2 is a girl and i go for a mermaid theme...mermaid riding an owl! :haha: 

Hubs has always joked about getting a tattoo of the cool aid guy drinking himself with a twisty straw, lol! If i was the type to collect random and silly tattoos, i'd totally get that.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Your tat with the nocturnal scene sounds awesome, and you could totally do a mermaid! Just have the owl flying near the edge of woods/water, and you could have a moon and stars with the silhouette of a mermaid jumping from the water in the distance:thumbup: Totally doable!

Now KoolAid drinking himself ( eww that sounds naughty:blush:)
THAT is funny as hell :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

oooh gigs i luuuurve that Tattoo idea, you shoukd definately get that done when No2 arrives! You could always get the night sky stars & owl flying for Des & then add to it when baby giggles no2 arrives :) 

Lol i def dont think your not cool not knowing that song! If your a preteen/teen of the ninetees you may remember it, it wasnt like a massive No1 hit was but was played alot, have a look on youtube it may trigger some memoires ;) 

MrsG whats your cm looking like at the moment? I could always guess with cm that ov'ing was getting closer as its less creamy.. I bet your body is regulating hormones to get back to normal..

Dobs, forgot to say before that a Roast dinner is just an oven cooked dinner, a burd or joint of meat, some oven cooked Veges & other normal boiled/streamed cooked veges, mmmmmmmm lol


----------



## pacificlove

Some wonderful tattoo ideas floating around!

Dh left about an hour ago :( so jf this cycle still decides to turn into a bfp I plan to tell dh on christmas. Sh!t, I don't keep secrets from him! Ever!!! We'll see what happens over the next few days. He took a truck load of our stuff with him. Mostly the stuff I won't be needing in the winter.

as for computer like devices, I am on the tablet or my phone while at home.


----------



## claireybell

Hugs Pacific:hugs: the time will fly by really fast until you see hubs again.. 

Ah that will be a lovely crimbo pressy for him on a Digi test though :) what cd you on today??


----------



## pacificlove

Cd31. Af should show her face any day now. Normal is 30-32 days but last cycle was 34 days


----------



## claireybell

Are you going to hang it out until cd34 & then test if period not arrives? I have to pat you on the back for not testing again yet, you are very patient Pacific :) Ooh im excited for you testing ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks cb, most days I feel like I have no patience at all....

I am going into town later today. Dollar store, pharmacy and the grocery store are on my list.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs PL! That would be a great xmas present. FXed and baby dust!

Gigs you are totes cool. I only know it because my cousin payed it for me ONCE and I thought it was catchy af. Love the tats. SO is not on board with getting a tat when we get married or have kids. Part of why his gigantic tribute to his committed suicude tattoo annoys me. Well, one of many reasons but that is a bitchy rant for another day.

J, lol that would make more sense. Hodor.

Well I am either out or implanting or my condo is just way colder than my moms (who leaves the heater on until midnight) because 9dpo and my temp dropped a lot.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Ah, there is still time for that temp to turn back around! Really curious about the suicide tat now....who was it who off'ed themselves? I think you mentioned it but i don't remember...

Cd9....i'm excited i could be back in the tww within 10 days! I'm already so doubtful this month though. I don't know why...call it a hunch.


----------



## DobbyForever

His childhood sucked obviously, but he had two female friends growing up who were like the sisters he never had. One killed herself. He puts her on a pedestal. He used to compare me to her because I voice EVERYTHING whereas she never complained. Like stfu maybe if she talked about her feelings she wouldn't have killed herself. Where did I learn that? From my three 51/50s. So I don't even. Can't even. Won't even. I don't want her ashes on the bike when we ride, I don't want her ashes in my house. I have never liked that tattoo from day one which is weird because I think tattoos are sexy. Anyway he keeps his ash tattoo but the rest of her and her spirit stay far away from our lives. Shit like that does not fly in my culture. No, they never dated or slept together. Lol

Yay!!! Are you still using opks?

Idk. We'll see what it does for the next 4 days. If it goes back up tomorrow I might cave and test.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, awkward. I mean, that is horribly tragic....but there is nothing more annoying than being compared to somebody else, no matter who it is. 

I probably won't use opk's until i get impatient with O'ing. Right now it's kind of in the back of my mind. I'm focusing in making money with my crafty stuff, and now i have to think about xmas gifts that i can make since i can't afford crap. I'm also currently trying to knit myself a poncho...it's half way done, and it's a total experiment so it could be awesome when i'm done, but it may look like poo. I just want something i can wear as a substitute for a sweater that i can easily layer, and also wear around the house.

I also have to paint our business sign. *sigh* not enough hours in the day! I really hope some restaurants start buying eggs from us soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

It also just bugs me because he was so quick and firm that he wouldn't get a tattoo for us or our children, but she gets a tattoo the entire length of his side. Ok, so most of this is irritational jealousy but seriously bringing ashes into the home like that without telling me is super not cool in Thai culture.

How are the duckies laying these days? I wish I was crafty. I just told everyone not to buy me anything cuz I ain't buying s* for anybody until I clear this furniture debt.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tissues!!!! I need tissues!!! My friend just announced her pregnancy! Early June just like my twinnies.... My baby could actually look like a baby right now :(


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Dobbles...I am very open minded, spiritual not religious, and have no prob with ghosts, cemetaries odd occult thingymabobs, but WTF...Okaaay...I'll give him the ash tattoo...it's in his skin, But WTF ashes????:saywhat:
Whyyyy does he have her friggin ashes....thats a wee creepy...I may have to make those disappear in move if I were you...:blush: with a few odd other items so he doesn't suspect you lol.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigglybits* I LOVE that you are crafty!! I love crafting...very therapeutic during the TWW stress, also I am 100% making gifts for everyone this year(but mom cuz she wastes them all) - I can't afford JACK. The tablet DS got was his early Xmas present, the rest will be $1 store toys- books, markers, cars etc, and a stocking full of candy. He's easy. Also needing to get his room repainted and carpet cleaned so he can start USING his own room lol. He wreaks havoc on my temps with his crazy flips in his sleep.

Oh and *Dobbles*...:huh: oh nooo...I would have refused to marry his ass UNTIL he agreed to a tat celebrating US or the kids etc.
That's total BS he is putting an old friend who obvi had many issues, on a higher pedestal- especially the comparing part :growlmad:
That's crap!:trouble:

Argghhh!! Just read your friend announced:hugs:
That is so :cry::sadangel:
I'm so sorry Dobby...
Did she know about your loss??


----------



## campn

Ladies, I don't know where myself control is, but I can't seem to find it! I'm 8 DPO, what did I even expect!??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn... Self control is overrated lol I'm about to go to Walmart and get another 3 pack haha

J, nah she has no idea. Only my family and two very close friends know. I'm happy for her. She got a fairy tale proposal, a beautiful wedding, they just bought a place, and she has wanted a kid forever. Honestly, I am shocked she had the willpower to wtt. She is the nicest person ever and that kid is going to be so loved.

As for the tats, it's his body. I'll fight for stuff, but I never ask for what I wouldn't be willing to do. I would never let him dictate what I can or cannot do with my body in any context so it goes both ways. I did eventually talk him into tats for kids.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and her parents gave him and the other best friend some of her ashes..... Vomit. That whole town is dysfunctional imho

Add: he tried to cheer me up over the friend thing by letting me have my band early hehe. It's an arrow made of 6 small diamonds that intertwines with my ring. Omg I bought him a ring with three black sapphires a while back, and he was like they represent something to me so I thought he meant the dogs and me. He meant all the babies we lost. Awww
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## campn

Dobby- that's a gorgeous ring hun! And you've such pretty hands! My fingers are short and chunky! 

Nothing like TTC to make me realize how I was neurotic and lack in common sense! Well maybe I don't exactly, but I totally ignore it, just leave it on the back burner.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- My cm is creamy... I only checked when I got my bfp so I'm not sure where I'm at in my cycle. It's been 3 weeks since mc and 2 weeks since bleeding. Any symptoms yet?

Camp- I had a neg at 9dpo and then a positive a few days later. So you're still very early!
Dob- I had an ex like that about an old friend who passed away. He was kind of obsessed with her. Had pictures of her in his room and all. It had been like 5 or so years since too. They weren't even Close when she passed. Made me super jealous and I wasn't even a jealous person. Weird. 

I'm so sick! I'm so mad at hubs for getting sick and bringing it home.


----------



## DobbyForever

Why thank you, Campn. :). Btw something catches my eye when I view the pic in your testing thread.

Greenie... That's a bit creepy lol.


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> Ladies, I don't know where myself control is, but I can't seem to find it! I'm 8 DPO, what did I even expect!??

LOL Campn sweets :shock: your temp is rocketing hun!
Def looking good!!


----------



## pacificlove

Ok ashes of someone you don't know in your house is creepy.. 

Talking about tattoos and rings, I used to work with this guy (total a$$ if you ask me) who aways spoke of his fiance as "the old lady". He didn't like the idea of a wedding band so said he'd just get a band tatooed. Well, I think his " old lady" won the argument as he is always wearing a wedding band when I see him now. The idea is good if you work certain jobs where you can't wear jewelry, but the way he said it, I never agreed with him to his face that he had a good idea.

As for me: been crampy today, af type cramps. I think she'll show her face any moment.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobaliscious*awww that is SOOOO sweet! And your ring is GOR-GEOUSSS!
Love love love the add on band!! I actually thought it was all one piece till I read your post lol! Not sure if you want to or not, but my 1st wed ring was 2 part wraps, and I had them "bind" them. Basically connected with the same metal as the band to join them as one. They recommended it so I didn't snag one some day and cause gapping between them :shrug:

*MrsG*:awww: Don't take it out on hubs too hard lol. Keep in mind one reason we get sick easier in early preg, is the body suppressing our antibodies so the bean can grow nice and strong.:hugs:
And ugh I would be bothered by a 5 yr dead, not even ex all over my man's place too...that's all like obsession psycho shrine-ish when men do that :shock:

*Campn*...I agree...I see a hint of a smidge of a shodow of a wisp of pink sticking in that test pic...Tried to negative it, but it is only showing in teensy dots in neg.


----------



## campn

You ladies are incredible and sweet! I appreciate you going and tweaking it Jlm! I know it's still early but I've my heart set on it! I hope it turns into a BFP! 

I'm going to test again in 2 days. God help me :dohh:


----------



## campn

I would say I have reached a new low, but this isn't the first time I've fetched tests from a trash can. Crazy testing lady is definitely here! 

I see a line even untweaked but I keep saying indent! I'm not good at judging the color.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, tough call. I'd probably be weirded out by the ashes, but not offended...but i'd probably ask he do something else with them. Release them in a sacred spot? Off a cliff into the wind? Something. Bringing them into the house is bad juju, man.

Crap...bad short term memory. I can't remember pretty much any of what i wanted to respond to.

PL, af cramps are super duper common in early pregnancy...just saying....


----------



## gigglebox

Oh, i was going to empathize with you, dobs. Every time my pregnant friends (all due in April, as i would have been) get together, they take "bump shots". It's such a kick in the metaphorical uterus every time. It's like, "oh, not only are you not due with us anymore, you're STILL not pregnant! Sorry 'bout your luck. Get out of the picture."

Your ring is stunning btw! Looks like it'd be super sparkly. Im such a raccoon, a sucker for sparkles.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agree that af like cramps are annoyingly common in early pregnancy.

Oh Gigs!!! Hugs. That is definitely a sting. :(. Makes me a bit glad I'm a lone wolf.

Mrs, delayed hugs. Hope your cycles get back on track soon. They are wondering totally stinks.

J... I forgot lol. They can bind it. I don't work from the 19th to the 4th so I might get it done then 

Campn, totally see that line. I don't trust frers out of case as I always get a line no matter what once it is exposed to air. But I'm pretty sure I saw something in case so FXed crossed!


----------



## campn

Thank you Dobs for taking the time! The testing days brings out the obsessive part in me that always is lurking to get out! I'll test again in 2 days, if this was a line then I'd definitely see a real line by then! 

I wanted to weight in with your OH ashes story, lots of my exs often compared me to ex gfs they could never have, it's similar in your situation cause to him it's a fantasy, with fantasy you always go dreaming and your mind scatters around that thought. It's easy to think about a fantasy cause the idea sounds so appealing, but no matter what, fantasies can't be real. You're the real deal, and he knows it!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I totally see a line, and it is more pink than gray to my :jo: eyes lol
neg below and marker:happydance: FX it's not a FRER flub :dust:


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *Campn* I totally see a line, and it is more pink than gray to my :jo: eyes lol
> neg below and marker:happydance: FX it's not a FRER flub :dust:
> View attachment 914633
> 
> 
> View attachment 914635



I definitely see it! I've never seen any line on the negatives before! Omg I really hope this is it! 
Thank you Jlm :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, are you still going to try and hold out for two days?


And I was going to throw my tests away. Ugh. I hate my mind/eyes/probably just an evap. I have to pick up the test to see it so not sure I got it in the pic but effing A
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

This is less blurry
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## campn

I'm going to try my best! I don't wanna test tomorrow and be completely heartbroken! I may use a wondfo but I doubt it'd show a line this early right? 

Dobby, I totally see that line, I didn't even zoom in hun. I know everyone hates the new FRERS but I've peed on so many and never got an evap!


----------



## DobbyForever

No idea I don't have the patience to wait for Internet shipping lol I hear you but I am a bad influence and want to see.

I hate them lol. I have gotten evaps with the new style but they are usually grey. I've also gotten false pink lines the first cycle I used them... There is a slight chance it was a cp cycle but I have no idea. I just want it so much. I don't want to have to go back to waiting


----------



## campn

I've been seeing faint lines on ALL your tests to be honest Dobby! I don't think you're getting evaps on all of them. Hopefully it's not a cp but it's possible, but also possible to be a slow rise hCG. With DS I kept getting negatives until CD13! 

How many DPOs are you? I hope you don't have to wait at all <3 I've got everything (legs included) tightly crossed for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, don't cross your legs for me!!! ;). I'm Such a perv. Lol but thank you campn. Idk what's in my head and what is really happening. I'm 9dpo lol. I'm super excited to see your next test though.


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Effing A is right *Dobbins!* I totally see a faint pink line :happydance:


----------



## JLM73

Oh *Dobkins* subj change about your SO's Aspergers...
I haven't had much experience with it, but assume there are different levels of functionality?
Anyhoo- ran across a few vids of therapy dogs specifically for Aspergers that soothe and redirect in times of stress. This vid shows someone who self harms ( hits) and the dog redirects pretty damn well.
I know your SO only has it get bad here and there from whatI have read, but are any of your pets for therapy? Or possibility of training for such?


----------



## claireybell

Morning J :wave:


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Hi Morning Bird!
How's things over there ?
LOL was just thinking - ahh poo...1:40am and no one to talk to hehe!


----------



## claireybell

So im perched in the kitchen with DE-CAF coffee .. Only cild air can wake me niw i think Lol! Still not kicked this damn cold bleuggghhh!! 

Dobby you other Ring pic is luuuuurvly & so sparkly, i want one hahaa! I love Jewellery when you first get it, all sparkles & so shiney, Rileys slways trying to get hold of my bracelets & ring to try it on hehee bless him! 

Theres totally a line on your tests pics :) was it a dbl pack frer?? Pee agsin per again hehe!

Campn, i can see a fainty on your test aswell hun & temp is soaring, loveky stuff :) Noone will judge you here about trash rifling for old pee sticks.. We've alll done it lol, i have waaaaay too many times to remember :haha: 

Have you caught Hubs cold Mrs G? We can ill together :( I agree with J about the body run down & the egg being accepted for implant etc

Pacific, hope period has stayed away still.. Fingers crossed for thee


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> :hi: Hi Morning Bird!
> How's things over there ?
> LOL was just thinking - ahh poo...1:40am and no one to talk to hehe!

Hahaa if its before 7am my time chances are my J will be online ;) 

Uhh its cold & rainy here, crappy uk weather as warm as the ice lol! 

Still awaiting the nausea to kick in but having a better appetite lately which is good i guess.. 

Hows you my dear? Have you spoken of late to young hot donor boy hehee x


----------



## claireybell

Ive actually just painted my nails lol before getting dressed & ready for work.. So i now i have to wait like 5-10 mins before i can do anything ha ha! & i need to get Riley up, cant believe hes still sleeping lucky chimp


----------



## JLM73

LOL I am off to bed soon! Just got a plate of my slow cooker Pulled Pork BBQ yummmy
Prob not the best thing before bed but oh well hehe
Sorry you are still sick.
Glad it's warm here - like 70 outside tonight full sky of moon and stars....love this time of night!
Haven't spoken to donor today, but did ystrdy just messages. He is out of town.
I am debating Pre-Seed. Read a med study that compared all types and the down they had about it was that it still had synthetic ingreds and that it helped sperm, but didn't help vag ph??
I kept thinking if I spent the$20 on that- then I couldn't get my opk cheapies and frer 3 pack mehhh
So I left without. Gonna try and CRAM water this week, and HOPE I don't O before he's back in town! If cm isn't looking good, then I'll buy some on the way to meet!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahh too much to read lol will catch up a bit later as it is 5am and I want another 15 of sleep but trying not to get my hopes up. Temp is up from 98.08 yesterday to 98.38


----------



## campn

Remember how I said I wouldn't test today!? Ugh... I loathe myself.
I couldn't sleep that great, too many thoughts. I was trying to psych myself while testing "don't cry... It's still early." 

Something is catching my eye, but it could be the test strip.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Awe give in to peer pressure. I think I see it as well, but it's hard to see on my phone. I always found my smu better for frer.

But I also caved and tested lol. I; however, got a whole lot of nothing. I have two more left and knowing me I will test tomorrow and the day after if the temp stays up. It's due to start dropping soon for af.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## campn

Here's another one. Excuse my gross nail polish. 

I think we are getting the same lines Dobby! But I've seen your lines on ALL your tests!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well I see yours but other than the one I posted last night a day later I don't see any. Pretty sure my last two pregnancies were vanishing twin and despite getting cramps indicating I released 2-3 eggs, I only got cramps yesterday on one side. I don't want to get my hopes up just yet since it's all or nothing time. Ugh I don't want to go to work.


----------



## campn

I understand, it always hurts but it hurts way more when you really think you are pregnant ... I start giving up around 12 DPO. So we still have a chance to hope at least right!? We know we can get pregnant, it's just a matter of when! :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Something's catching my eye on all the tests...i think that's just how the new FRER's do. I won't buy them anymore.

Dobs, where is your chart?


----------



## DobbyForever

My Ovulation Chart

Ditto. Unless I see a legit line I'm not throwing myself a party. UGH my coworker brought his kids and wife to work today and was passing the baby around. Someone made the joke, "I can hear all of the uteruses contracting!" And the pregnant new teacher was like, "Not mine, mine's already full!" Like I can't be annoyed because only three people know about what happened, but it sucks.


----------



## claireybell

Yes Miss Dobby - where has your chart walked off to? Lol! We need to view those temps girly! 

I dont think its just the new frers that give lines when theyre not there Gigs, some of the oold ones do aswell uhhh its the crappy shadow & indent lines, i hate them, i think people should start complaining! Its hard to determine on the last pics Dobs & Campn, my phone zoom isnt clear enough :( how many dpo are you Campn? 

J ooooh preseed get some! You can get smaller tubes online that will deliver like in 2 days or so, get yaself some applicators & slap it up there :haha: lol! I used Concieve plus when ttc Riley & i used loads this cycle i fell preggers :) i think may change your ph balance down there as i may poss have my BV back uhh so il ask Dr re this at tomorrows apt :) But its great stuff especially if you dont get much ewcm, i get hardly any just watery..


----------



## claireybell

:hugs: hugs Dobby.. It kinda feels like a kick in the pit of your stomach doesnt it, i know you know it gets easier as time goes on but its still painful, lots of :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

ooh a 9dpo implanting dip maybe & 10dpo has arisen again.. :)


----------



## campn

Yeah I'm not gonna be shocked if this is an evap, I'm not holding my breath really. 

Claire- I'm 9 DPO! I start giving up at 12 DPO, so few more days =)


----------



## claireybell

9dpo is still early though, all fingers crossed its nestling in for you ;)


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> 9dpo is still early though, all fingers crossed its nestling in for you ;)

Thank you hun! And I don't think I said congrats to you! You're avatar is gorgeous, can't wait for you to update it with another baby there! :)


----------



## pacificlove

Hey ladies. Looks like you will all have beautiful BFPs pretty soon!!

As for me: slept terrible the first night without DH, so tired now since I moved my alarm to an hour earlier so I'd have enough time to do ALL of the morning chores. Let chickens out, feed ducks, take dog outside feed cat & dog, restock fire place, bring wood inside, feed myself etc. Not necessarily in that order. The future should also bring snow shovelling.
Rinse and repeat when I get home.

AF hasn't shown yet, but there was some bright pink and a little bit of brown spotting throughout the night (yep, used a tampon since I was sure AF would arrive after all that cramping yesterday). Noting since.


----------



## claireybell

Ah thankyou :) yeah i quite like the fruit tickers, i like to see how big in comparison the baby is, you can kind of get an image lol if that makes sense?


----------



## claireybell

Hey Pacific:)

Thats alot of morning chores.. Had the Snow set in yet?? 

What cd you on hun? SO's cousin had that, thought af was coming, popped tampon in & nothing like you say, she tested the next day & :bfp: really hope it stays away ;)

I wonder maybe some natural remedies to enhance natural sleep, herbal teas, hot water bottles, Kava root i think its called is very good.. Liquid form is better


----------



## pacificlove

that's not even all of it... it's easy between DH and I. But alone, it can add up.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, i feel your pain. Hubs and i were taking turns with the ducks....but not since daylight savings. They have to be let in before dusk, and that's before hubs gets home from work now. It can certainly be frustrating....not sure how i'll deal next year when/if there's a baby in the picture!


----------



## pacificlove

LOL, at least your ducks go in before dark. Mine refuse to go in before it's dark. It turns into an argument :rofl:

They are probably used to it though. Our days here are so short now, I have to let them out when it's dark and just close to the door when I get home from work. 

On another note: f'ing $store was out of pee sticks again yesterday!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- I really have a good feeling about you this cycle! I hope I'm not wrong. I absolutely HATE dollar tree test. I took one when I was 14 or 15 dpo and barely got a tiny line! Hoping AF stays away for you! 

Campn- you are so positive it makes me wish I was more positive. If I got a negative at 9dpo I was sure I was out. But I didn't get my bfp until 13dpo.

So right before my bfp I was starting to learn all about cm and what they mean and I feel like I can't remember anything anymore! (Maybe it's my cold) what does lotiony cm mean? Mines like lotion, white, kinda a lot but not sticky. No idea where at in my cycle I am I'm not tracking this month. Someone give me the scoop on cm! What do they mean and what part of the cycle do they come?


----------



## claireybell

Mrs G im on the hunt for a link that will reveal all


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've been looking and nothing makes sense to me! So confused. Lol


----------



## claireybell

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/conception/cervical-mucus-and-ovulation/

Try this one, some are rubbish but this one seems ok..


----------



## campn

MrsG- I was exactly like that, tested negative all the way up to 13 DPO, then I took a digital and said pregnant. That's why these line tests are the devil, you could be totally pregnant and you'd question it! I was so upset about it and convinced I wasn't pregnant that I had a beer! 

Seeing that "pregnant" word on clearblue, I bawled my eyes. Hopefully more happy tears for me, and for you ladies!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- how funny I had convinced myself I wasn't either that I wasn't even going to test but these ladies yelled at me and made me. I was like "OMG is this real?" Lol I also was so convinced I had a couple glasses of wine like 2 days before. 

Cb-that helps! So I either just ovulated a couple days ago or am about to ovulate. I think a did on Thursday or so because cm was clear then. Ugh idk! I just want AF to show or a positive test again. I'm just over this cycle. And I feel like my mc won't be totally over until AF shows again.


----------



## DobbyForever

There are definite pink lines on my 7dpo and 8dpo test, but nothing on yesterday's or today's. I know frer lines can get darker over time, but they're likely evaps. We'll find out in a few days I guess. I have one more frer and if my temp is up I will probably use it in the am as I have zero willpower.

Greenie, as far as discharge for me (I don't check, I just keep an eye on my underwear/ when I wipe) I tend to get creamy white cm after O for the first few days. I get it again a few days before AF. I did notice with my last three pregnancies that the amount before AF was insane! So much that I thought I bleeding early. And, as y'all so bravely checked out last bfp, I had that feta cheese cm for a bit.


----------



## DobbyForever

I put my chart back in my sig just for y'all stalkers


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup: I agree with *Giggly* I see verrry faint pink lines on both your tests *Dobbles and Campn-ette*

*CBird*I think I'm gonna try to waterup majorly and go for the natural cm...studies say it's still MUCH better than water based conception lubes, even if you don't make much, because it is the cervical mucus the sperm fight, which pre-seed would be in front of, o they still have to get thru your natural stuff inside the uterus as well ( inner cm).
Also, yes using pre-seed doesn't affect your vag ph- just mimics liquified semen/fertile cm. I am swaying HARD for a boy, so I would change my vag ph anyhow with baking soda douche to make it more male sperm friendly. Worked with DS so def trying it again.

*Dobbity* I absolutely say your chart is textbook for 9dpo implant dip ( most common implant day), and you def recovered 10dpo...so if that was it you should see a VERY faint BFP 3 days after the dip=12dpo:dust:
I still see faint pink on yours tho test line area???
Multi eggs with diff implants???

*Giggs* WHEN you have your little baby with you next year, go African style LOL Swaddle baby up on your torso and carry on :rofl:

*Pacific* OMG you have so much to do! I think time will fly for you and I agree you are still early on.. Glad :af:!

*MrsG* Creamy/Lotiony is non fertile and can show up anytime in a cycle. Alot of ladies have it(alot) before their BFP and while early preg.
Here's a link with pics:
https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc


----------



## JLM73

*Campn*:thumbup...9dpo dip...most common implant day!!


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *Campn*:thumbup...9dpo dip...most common implant day!!

Jlm- Were you a cheerleader in school!? I swear I've never met someone that encouraging and supportive as you! We may need to meet one day lady! <3 <3

Dobby- So happy the chart is back! Now we can stalk you all we want!


----------



## JLM73

LOL no Campn- I am very science minded and love facts, studies, study results (geeky)
I was far from a cherleader...Orchestra geek- Lead Cello...and can't play ANYthing on one now :blush: I have a very pretty one decorating my closet :rofl:

AFM I plan to start cheapie opkscd12-14/ Usually O cd13/14...NO idea WTH happened last cycle with the cd16???
Hoping it's Saturday- cd13,so I can meet Donor Same dayFX :dust: Ladies


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, I love that we're so close in DPO. :) <33

J, I just plain love you lol. I agree, you are super supportive and what makes it better is that you back up your cheerleading with facts. CTP did say if I implanted yesterday I won't test positive until tomorrow up to the 4th. Hope you O Saturday! Better yet, Sunday! Then you can meet donor Sat and Sun! Buahahaha

Aside from not having to WTT... it would be so great to get a bfp since the doctor just goes by LMP to schedule your first prenatal. Which means I would get an early scan and not have to exaggerate symptoms haha


----------



## gigglebox

If i don't get knocked up this cycle (which i'm kind of thinking it's not going to happen...i don't know...a hunch), i may have to start temping. It's purely out of curiosity though...i really wonder what my chart would look like! It's so fascinating to me. Fertility is so interesting. Maybe i just find it interesting because i have a unique issue, but man....so many factors involved to create a life. And the ferning stuff? SO cool. I might need to get a telescope, too! Again, it's more out of interest than anything. I can't believe saliva can tell you if you're fertile. 

Anyway....i'm really looking forward to seeing some tests tomorrow! I almost used an opk today, but then said nah. I might give it a shot 13 dpo, but i don't know if i'll bother.

Any tricks to stimulating early ovulation? Or is that a bad idea because you might release an immature egg?


----------



## campn

Jlm- Is that the new donor!? I feel super good about him! I already imagine what he looks like from what you've said! 

Dobby- I know! I feel that same feeling when my school teacher would move me and seat me next to an A+ student! I'd be so happy to get a BFP, but even happier if we both got it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs!!! You gotta send positive thoughts out into the universe! This is totes your cycle! And I agree. J's saliva pics are killer. Totally drop some dye in it and frame it! Haha how awkward though if SO came home, "Honey, what is this picture?" "Well...remember when we made our first son? That's the spit that told me I was fertile." HDHAIDHA :rofl:

Campn, LOL right! Sometimes, I feel bad for the A+ student like you're so awesome! Here, try to rub off on this kid! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Booooo I'm getting weird pulsating cramps :(


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Booooo I'm getting weird pulsating cramps :(

That's promising! I've been feeling twinges like pulling and tugging since yesterday. Maybe maybe baby baby!?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs when is af due?

Eh, i felt pretty confident last cycle with no luck. I think i do better with the preparing for the worst but hoping for the best kind of thing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- Isn't it crazy how much work goes into making life? I remember before I would always be worried like "oh I missed a pill I'm probably gonna get pregnant now" or "uh I can't remember when my period was I'm probably pregnant!" When in all actuality it's way more scientific than that lol it actually kind of takes a lot of work!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love you lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> Dobs when is af due?
> 
> Eh, i felt pretty confident last cycle with no luck. I think i do better with the preparing for the worst but hoping for the best kind of thing.

I'lol think positive for you then &#128540;

AF is due... Thursday between 8 and 10am


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol OMG dob. "Between 8 and 10am" I guess I'm out know your cycle pretty well!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah it's been pretty clockwork since I was a kid. I used to always get it in the middle of the night which SUUUUUCKED for obvious reasons. It was like that up until college, when I would get it in the afternoons. Since my cyst, I always get it after school starts but before snack. Also inconvenient lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Dude, right?! It's crazy, thinking when i was "growing up" it was as if seeing a penis put you at risk for pregnancy.....so to discover how it all actually works, and that in reality you basically have a 4-6 (ok, and the miracle super sperm 7) day window of even having a CHANCE...

And then there are reproductive issues. Uterine abnormalities. Hostile cervical mucus. Low sperm count. Poor motility and morphology. Like, dang Jesus and mother Nature, do you actually WANT us to breed?! :haha: it's so crazy that it's possible, given all the obstacles. 

Ok, totally unrelated....but my leg is achey, like that stupid ache you can't get rid of and your mom told you growing up it was "growing pains". Htf do i get rid of it? Ibuprofen isn't working...neither is rum ;) ok i had the rum awhile before the meds. Don't scold me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol you are cracking me up tonight dobs. I don't understand why you got a snack time. We sure as heck didn't get a snack time! Weird though. When I started to get a period mine was always in the middle of the night! Totally sucked but I liked it because then there were no surprises at school! Now mine like "surprise! I'm here bitch to ruin your day!" At any time whenever she wants.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao Greenie! I have never taught at a school that didn't have a snack and lunch recess. Mostly to accomadate mandated recess time. When I taught first we had snack, lunch, AND afternoon recess. It was a Title One so even though teachers would rather shorten the instructional day and cut out that recess, we had too many working parents who can't afford daycare or after school so we had to dismiss later.
That school was 8:20-2:30. My other Title 1 was 9-2.... Because obviously an hour less of school was going to close the achievement gap. Now, I'm 7:55-2.

Ok... My Aussie is being REALLY needy and keeps resting her head on my stomach. She has jumped on the couch TWICE since I got home. They know they don't come on this couch wtf we have been here a month OMG she just jumped up a third time.

Gigs, if the rum isn't working it means you need to drink more till you are singing
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JImcvtJzIK8


----------



## mrs.green2015

I thought of the same thing reading about gigs drinking rum! 

My arm hurt like that the other day gigs. I drank NyQuil and went to sleep. Felt better the next day. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Great minds ;) <333


----------



## gigglebox

Youtube video crashed my ap :( but i see captain jack freeze frame! Btw, i just rewatched chaRlie & the chocolate factory. Depp was AWEFUL in that movie!

I'd drink more rum (and egg nog) if i werent already falling asleep. So tited from tossing all night with this achey leg. This is night #3.

Eta: i meant to type "tired" but "tited" made me giggle so let's leave it.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's just clips from the movie to catchy techno beat. It was my go to drunk song in college haha that and the hobbit rap or need you now... Good times

Awe gigs go to bed. Agreed you will feel better in the am


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm pretty tited too! (Lol) It's only 7pm and I want to sleep so bad but my nasal congestion says otherwise.


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: Dobster schedules the :witch: an appointment :rofl:
:telephone: ...Ummm yea AF... Noon is no good, I have a luncheon then...How about Thursday morning? Say between 8 and 10? :haha:

*Giggledom* If you felt positive last cycle and it fizzled , then You are Soooo gonna be preggers this month since you feeling negative hehe

*CampnGal* Rawr baby! He's a hottie :blush: totally thinking how I can get him to do NI ( natural Insem) :rofl: He brings out the Trollop in me!:blush:


----------



## JLM73

LOL *Dobs *I have never seen that, but WHY the hell are teletubbies, Pikachu and the Terminator on board with Jack Sparrow??
No rum for me - I really like the Bacardi Dragonberry, but ANY rum makes my eyes super itchy and sinuses stuffy the next day bleh!
Oh and as for the Aussie- theyre smart- she senses something- wasn't she clingy to you last time???

I haven't heard my UK Birdie lately -*CB* must be snoozing!

*Gigabyte* Sorry you are aching- I hate those deep down aches, but I'm pretty sure 1 achey legs is an early BFP sign! :haha:

Since I was 13 my AF has come right as rain ( WTF does that mean anyway...) 
She comes exactly on cd26- no timeframe tho, just know when I wipe and see some pink/red. When I was in school I would just pop a tampon in since I knew she was coming that day....I still hate her, can't wait for a BFP so she can go away a while!


----------



## claireybell

Morning ya'll ;) 

Hahaaa gigs, i hope your 'tited' leg feels better when you awake from your rum sleep hehee! & pee on that opk lol! I loved doing bbt every day, im just abit geeky like that & love th science, my temping showed me that i were ovulating a couple days later than what i though with regards to cm etc, thats why it took me what felt like forever to fall pg with Riley, we we'rent active enough at the right time of my cycle, def worth doing & exciting waiting for the temp shift lol :) 

Hope af stays away today for you today Dobbles, between 8-10am il be thinking good thoughts of non-af ha ha! My last Pill i was on, the periods were always clock work just like that, day 2 of my 7 day pill break around 11am BAM hello period uhh! So when a couple yrs back i had spotting before that & never got my period.. I was pg! 

MrsG im glad the cm link helped, J's link is also greeat, i did look at that one but the cm pics make me GAG! Especially that one of 'creamy/lotion'.. Pass the bucket please... :-/ 

Pacific i hope you slept abit better last night hun without hubs.. :hugs:

J are you up? :wave: :) Hope you get to see donor boy at some point soon, he could just be the spermies your body is craving hehe! :thumbup: 

What food delights are you devouring this morning then? Anymore pulled pork.. Mmmmm! I buyed sone dried Apricots to help with pooping lol & omg.. I forgot how much painful wind they give me, i have been chuffing ALL night! Uhhhh!


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> :rofl: Dobster schedules the :witch: an appointment :rofl:
> :telephone: ...Ummm yea AF... Noon is no good, I have a luncheon then...How about Thursday morning? Say between 8 and 10? :haha:
> 
> *Giggledom* If you felt positive last cycle and it fizzled , then You are Soooo gonna be preggers this month since you feeling negative hehe
> 
> *CampnGal* Rawr baby! He's a hottie :blush: totally thinking how I can get him to do NI ( natural Insem) :rofl: He brings out the Trollop in me!:blush:

Pahahahaaaaa the 'natural' trollop lol i love it!!


----------



## claireybell

Talk about head up my butt Lol! Im thinking its Thursday today hahaa! I will be thinking non-af thoughts today Dobby :)


----------



## campn

Good morning ladies, my son woke up at 4 am so I've been up since ugh, I missed temping in my hurry to a screaming kid!

Tested and I really don't see anything, I think I make myself see lines that aren't even there. I'm a little fed up now... Every month I keep thinking this is it, then nothing at all...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, again i see something faint on that one. How long have you been trying?


----------



## DobbyForever

Have to shower but this morning's test. It's shaking because I swear I saw the faintest line but I can't get it on camera and now I feel like it was all in my head =\

Dude J get some. I'm sure you could tumble around in your purse like hmmm cup cup where is that cup dumb I might have to drive home or we can re enact first episode of Quantico.... Your choice kid.

Campn hugs hugs we're not out until we are out!

CB... I would kill someone for it to be Thursday I am so over this work week haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Post shower. Both had faint lines on the photoshop invert but this whole update two threads one pic at a time is frustrating lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Campn, again i see something faint on that one. How long have you been trying?

Since July, so this is my 5th cycle, I know it's not as long as many try, but I'm just starting to get worried if there's something wrong? I got pregnant with my son on the first cycle but it wouldn't be fair if it happened every time right!? 

It's normal to start worrying that maybe somethings wrong, but I know we all think that at some point!


----------



## pacificlove

Morning ladies!
Slept a bit better, actually woke up right across the bed. Saw some gorgeous Northern lights when I took the dog out and did chores. So almost worth it to get up an hour earlier. 

AF spotted again throughout the night. Wish she'd make up her mind. Come or stay away. Pretty sure I am out though. So basically taking a break from TTC until March. 
CB, you sound really positive on the temping thing, maybe I should give that a try and see if my body actually goes through the correct changes. Easier then opks??


----------



## campn

Dobby- I see something faint on the first picture! Is that FMU? I'm wondering if I tested tomorrow to use my SMU?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. My last bfp took 7 cycles where I usually get pregnant actively trying to not get pregnant. So I totally empathize. Just remember that it can take time and I know you know it can take up to a year and it doesn't mean that anything is wrong bug hugs


----------



## gigglebox

I see something on that first photo, too! Omg, my fingers are SO tightly crossed! How is it looking now that it's dry? I have to say though, the new tests make me so skeptical....seems like they don't "count" until the line is super obvious. I miss the old ones, i never got even a squinter until i was actually pregnant.

Campn, i can relate. We also got pregnant immediately with DS. Hubs and I both hail from very fertile families so i guess i just assumed lightning would strike twice. But at the same time i feared (still fear) it will take forever this time since we got so lucky the first time.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, we are down a few months too. To me, I also wonder if I'll have trouble conceiving because my mother did. Who knows if this fertility stuff is genetic.
I'd rather just know, but a doctor would tell me "try for a year first and we'll help then".


----------



## campn

I've been ordering FRER on eBay and target online that had pictures of the old tests and receiving the new tests instead. I'm so mad! I can't seem to find them anywhere. I'm trying to look further on eBay but I'm messaging the seller first, you better not give me these new tests! 

I heard Walmart still carries them, I've no Walmart close by so it might be a drive but I'm willing to check it out, that or drive up to Canada since they still use them!:p 

My mom has gotten pregnant 7 times, 2 miscarriages, and one of her kids died when she was 5 from some rare blood disease. She always seemed so fertile. My sister has been struggling to conceive and had 2 losses but she had a septum in the uterus that she just got surgery for so I'm sure she's gonna be fine now, so really genetically we don't have many problems in the family. 

I do have a thyroid disorder, but the doctor said my hormones are still normal and I've been ovulating regularly, so it wasn't like a big concern to me. I'm not a medical person so I don't know if it's effecting me in a serious way.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL, so sorry to hear that AF is playing peek a boo with you. :( Biggest hugs. That's really cool that you get to see the Lights while out walking! Although, I can barely manage walking my dogs here in California so I have no idea how you can possibly walk them in the Canadien winter!

Gigs, the second test is dry. I can still see the line, but getting a pic of it is challenging. I'll try again when I get home from work.

Campn, I used to be able to get old ones from CVS but it looks like all the stores in my area are stocking the new ones now. I was so mad at Target because I know they had BOXES upon BOXES of old ones, but they just tossed them to make way for the news ones! I was so mad! I would have bought them you jerks! Grrr. I really hope this is your cycle though! Stay positive. Hugs.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- sorry the witch is being such a b*tch. 

Canon- it took us 7 cycles to conceive and now we're back at it. It feels like forever but when you say it after it doesn't. Lol hope this is it for you!

My cold is moving into my chest! Ugh!! A lot more creamy cm but I'm starting to think its from all the meds I'm taking. I just wish someone would say "you ovulated here or you will ovulate next week" like something! Lol I hate not tracking.


----------



## pacificlove

Had to pee, and such a tiny spot when I checked way up there. Easy to miss on the tp. Getting so ticked off with AF, whish she would decide on what to do already!!

DH sent me a text message this morning asking if it's break time yet. So I just answered back "Probably". 

It was a chilly -14C this morning, so trying not to stay outside for too long. Just when I was done the chores I looked up and the lights had gone really intense and started to dance so stayed out for an extra few minutes to watch. I tried to take a picture, but it didn't turn out. The porch light behind me was interfering with the camera.


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> Good morning ladies, my son woke up at 4 am so I've been up since ugh, I missed temping in my hurry to a screaming kid!
> 
> Tested and I really don't see anything, I think I make myself see lines that aren't even there. I'm a little fed up now... Every month I keep thinking this is it, then nothing at all...

:-k Campnite...I am in the brightest room EVER in our house - sigh have to stay close to answer moms 100 questions about her tablet.
I can't be sure if I see a wee pink or not, and enlarged pic is blurry for me...
BUT I will say I think your temp dip may be your implant...and if so... you gotta wait 3-4 days to see a faint BFP...so keep busy hehe


----------



## campn

I just started to spot... I'm only 10 DPO with a 14 day luteal phase. AF shouldn't be here for another 4-5 days. 

What a joke! I feel so cheated you guys... My body is mocking me.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Guess it's still good that you just have the spotty thing going:thumbup:
Northern lights in person sound AWESOME. But those temps!! No me gusta!!:nope:
I usually take my dog out for the last time about 1-2 am, and most nights the sky is FILLED with stars clear as could be, and usually a nice clear Moon. I LOVE it.
Every cruise I take I try to get a balcony, then drag a mattress out there each night and sleep under the stars, cool breeze, and sound of waves. Soooo very relaxing...Until you wake up at port the next day with another cruise ship beside you and ppl pointing at you :rofl:

*Gigs and Campn* certain fertility issues can be passed on, but most aren't, or they are much less severe because you have your Dad's DNA to counter the genes as well.:hugs:

*Dobbledy* Let me tinker...brb


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- don't give up! Spotting can be soo many different things. I also decided that our bodies know we're Ttc and do stuff just to mess with us! lol


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* :trouble: Don't make me drive to Orlando!
You had the perfect dip on the most common implant day, so spotting is GOOD!:hugs:
Bean digging in kinda Good. How's your temp? I still see yesterday's dip?


----------



## campn

I didn't take my temp today :( my son woke up crying at 4 am so I've been up since, he took a nap eventually and I just sat there staring in despair :p

I understand why they call her a witch! I really hope its implantation bleeding but I don't know...


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, you still sound like you should be in the game. 

Gigs: we had a beautiful starry clear night. We are in the country, so no city lights interfering with pretty sparkly stars. Our clear skies explain the colder temps, but trust me, it'll drop a lot more by January/February. -16C will feel warm! I have woken up to -35C . Plus windchill. We are quite far north compared to you guys but no where near Alaska ;)

Hoping this spotting is a good thing for me.


----------



## JLM73

Forgot who mentioned it but all the walmarts here have only sold the New FRER for the last year +. My understanding is whatever is out there is all the old one's left - the ebay sellers are just being Shady trying to use the old style pic knowing full well it is no longer made.

AFM :smug: I am digging this stable temp I got going on! Hoping it lets me see a nice clear O dip and rise, instead of the rocky mountains!

*Dobbiddy* I can't really see much when I tinker, but honestly I think your dip means you gotta at least wait the 3-4 day rule...so tomoro at the soonest:shrug:
:dust: and :hug: LADIES!


----------



## campn

Has anyone tried Answer? I've heard pretty good things about it.


----------



## gigglebox

Answer gave me a disappearing positive at a time i REALLY didn't want to be pregnant....so i'm not a fan. I didn't enjoy that mini panic attack.

I found old frer's (which are really fr6ds) at the kmart in the next city over. The one in my city has news ones. They were expensive though! $20 for 3!!! Got an $18 dollar rebate though...on the second box :blush: but $22 for 6 seemed doable. I won't be getting them anymore, however. I'll confirm on a blue dye after cheapies because those are the tests i have and i refuse to buy any more. 

Oooo i wanna see aurora photos!


----------



## JLM73

OK had to share this it is a cute idea, and really adorable...If only it were this easy Can you imagine the long line of women at the air pump??:rofl:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=a.2351557826249.118920.1169227586&type=3


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> OK had to share this it is a cute idea, and really adorable...If only it were this easy Can you imagine the long line of women at the air pump??:rofl:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=a.2351557826249.118920.1169227586&type=3

Looks like a private post! It didn't open for me :(

It's sad that the pool of tests available seems to shrink, I really think first response will eventually bring back the old design once they run out of the new ones. At least I hope so, that marketing plan is doomed to fail.


----------



## pacificlove

Just realized that I am on CD33, and I officially did not mark a new cycle start at all in November. Long cycles suck...

Gigs, your link didn't work for me either.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah starting to feel like I was imagining things but I swear I see the line with invert on photoshop. Not an obvious one but there. Oh well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

I see it in the app and gallery but not when it uploads dtd txt. I feel insane


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I see it in the app and gallery but not when it uploads dtd txt. I feel insane

I feel so frustrated with these tests! Do you have any other brands??


----------



## JLM73

Oh sorry here's the pic
Dob I can see the faintest line on the invert!
 



Attached Files:







AirPump.jpg
File size: 81.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

J, awww I've seen that pic! I go back and forth about whether I like it or not lol.

PL, poor hubs. He misses you! How are you holding up on your end? And I agree with gigs. I wanna see pics!

Campn, are you sure it might not be implantation bleeding?! Has it picked up or mysteriously ended? I'm crossing everything for you! Including my legs but that could be because I haven't had a chance to potty all day and I have to peeeeeeee so bad.

Gigs, I want you to OOOOOO.... that sounds dirty. hahaha

Speaking of dirty, has anybody ever watched "2 Broke Girls"? It's my new guilty pleasure and it is so beyond raunchy! Like first how is it only TV-15 and second how is it even on tv?!


----------



## Breeaa

You guys have been busy chatting. I'm over here trying to catch up and waiting to see some bfps. :coffee:


----------



## DobbyForever

And where have yooooou been?! I forgot lol.

AFM I just went potty and I had two pin pricks of blood (once with the first wipe and once when I wiped again to check if I was bleeding) of red blood. I'm not sure if I have a scratch down there (it is irritated) or if it came out of my uterine hole area. Shrugs. Tomorrow I should get a temp plummet and some spotting if AF is coming. Sigh. Makes me almost not want to go to bed tonight. :cry:


----------



## pacificlove

J, that's funny! 

As for my northern lights picture, it really didn't turn out. I am sure I'll see it again soon and will try to get a better picture by unplugging the big spot lights. 

Dobs: when can you officially start with TTC again? I am drawing a blank here.
As for me holding up: missing DH lots, there is too much room in the bed. I am having lots of one sided conversations with the dog and the cat, really missing the talking part. I come home and ask the dog how his day was. Then when everything is done outside i turn on the tv just for some background noise.:sad1: 
We do talk every night, but it's so different. The house is quiet. :cry:
My work days are long, lots of things to do at home, so trying to keep myself distracted.
22 days until I pick him up from the airport. 
Not sure how I'll make it through 7 1/2 weeks in the new year.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I haven't seen anymore but it could pick up anytime, I will definitely take my temp tomorrow to see where I'm at, but to be honest I'm not too optimistic anymore, I drive myself crazy and thinking I'm seeing lines and its emotionally exhausting! If this cycle doesn't work, I want on to the next one asap! Ain't no body got time for datt! 


I love 2 broke girls! Also the Big Bang Theory and Friends. I'm so picky with my sitcoms and get bored so easily! 

Anybody seen Fargo, the TV series!? I was never ever the crime/mob person but it's crazy good! 

(I just noticed I seriously talk too much)


----------



## gigglebox

:( dobs, i think after some therapy you and SO may need a sit down and discuss ttc again. As J would say, you need a come to jesus talk with SO! 

Sorry about the spotting :( well, potential spotting. Hopefully no spotting. I def see that line.

So....how can i watch "2 broke girls" without tv? Is it on netflix or hulu?

Camp, haven't seen fargo the movie or the show. I know, i know. I haven't seen a lot of "classic" movies...


----------



## JLM73

:trouble: :gun: NO :witch: Parking!
:af:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love two Big Bang theory! And I'm just starting to really get into two broke girls. It's so funny! 

Hopefully she stays away dobs and campn!

In very sad right now. I've had so much creamy cm and I really only remember it when I got my bfp so I got my hopes up but it turns out the meds I'm on mess with cm so I'm back to square one with no idea where I'm at in my cycle plus I have way too much creamy cm to even allow Swimmers to even get where they need to be. Plus my boobs don't hurt, which means AF is over a week away! Ugh! I know I shouldn't even get pregnant this cycle because we haven't waited but damn I'm over waiting AF needs to show so I can actually get on track and back to normal. I feel like it's dragging out! 

Ok I feel better now I'll stop complaining.


----------



## campn

Gigz, I stream some tv shows online through the channel website, sometimes they're free to watch but have lots of ads. 

I've never seen the movie Fargo either, I have heard it was so bad but the series is great. 
Btw, I read your TTC journal, so sorry for your loss hun, I hope Des (Is it Desmond!?) will have a sibling so so soon!

Mrs- :hugs: I'm sorry hun, I would also be very sad if after trying for months I lost the baby, it always hurts but when you try and wait for so long and feel you're there at last it feels like you're just starting from scratch but you're really not. Try pre-seed and primrose oil for your cm, but you sound like you aren't in your fertile window yet so you've got time to try!


----------



## pacificlove

I can't stand the shrill voices of 2 broke girls. :nope: not for me. Big Bang Theory, yepp, all over that! Friends, why did they ever stop... I loved that show. 

My secret indulgence is sister wives. Could never do it myself, but what a family dynamic drama put aside.
Anyone watch heartland?


----------



## pacificlove

jlm73 said:


> :trouble: :gun: No :witch: Parking!
> :af:

ditto!!!!!


----------



## campn

pacificlove said:


> I can't stand the shrill voices of 2 broke girls. :nope: not for me. Big Bang Theory, yepp, all over that! Friends, why did they ever stop... I loved that show.
> 
> My secret indulgence is sister wives. Could never do it myself, but what a family dynamic drama put aside.
> Anyone watch heartland?

I'm pretty sure we are soul mates! I haven't watched heartland but sister wives was my guilty pleasure! My Mormon friends hate that show!


----------



## pacificlove

Heartland is for those of us that are country loving, horse people, family show fans, etc. Plus it's filmed here in this province! Canada is usually a whole season ahead of the USA since it airs here first.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol my blood is def not AF spotting. Temp didn't dip, no cramps, and it was smaller than a drop. Really looked like someone dipped a pin in blood then pricked my toilet paper. Real AF spotting will probably come tomorrow r_r

Campn, you do NOT talk too much lol. Love the BBT. Got to sit on the couch with the cast and have pizza. Good times. Have not seen/ heard of Fargo?

PL, I know the feeling. SO was supposed to move in with me, but complication and complication and he hasn't. We just spend a LOT of time together. That's why my BD is always on the same days of the week. So super shocking A reveal, I don't have a live in penis. He tries to sleepover a lot, but I pardoned him during the work week until he gets his promotion. I'm so accommodating wtf... r_r But it always sucks to wake up to an empty bed or have nothing/nobody to keep you company except the dogs and tv. I think the shorter lengths are harder though. The longer lengths you get into a pattern and get used to it. But def the phone is not the same.

Greenie, complain/ vent away! That's what we are here for. Hugs hugs hoping you get some answers soon as to where you are in your cycle.


Haha sister wives! I watched it until the moved to Vegas and some of the kids went to college. Then, I just stopped. It was interesting. Agreed I could never do it, but it was fun to watch.


----------



## DobbyForever

Played around with my FF settings now that I have more temps. Advanced puts O on CD 31 while OPK puts it at CD 30, and cramping puts it in between the two days. So If I am only 10 dpo that might explain why my temp is still high despite not being knocked up.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry :hugs: i didn't know you didn't have a live in penis. If this month isn't it, mine won't be home during fertile period until March. I can see myself going into a monday to friday routine without DH, the light is so close each week. I think this no man at home thing would be easier for me if I worked shorter hours. 
Sister wives has gained a lot of drama since the move. Entertaining for sure!
How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, it gets confusing because we both refer to it and him coming home. He even said last time he was here that even though he went "home for the holidays" to his childhood home with his family, he didn't actually feel like he was home until he was back on the couch with me. I just never felt like correcting anybody because I wish he was a live in penis and I always imagined he'd have moved in by now because it was the plan so long ago. We're so non traditional. We just do things out of order hahaha

Wait, it would be easier if you worked less? The only times I can stand it are during the work week. I'm so exhausted when I get home that I miss him, but not enough to stress over it. It's the weekends when he doesn't come over that I can barely keep my s* together.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm a sucker for all reality shows. I used to HATE them but since my life is so lame and quiet its my drama. I pretty much watch all Bravo reality shows and it just makes me so happy lol. I've seen sister wives a few times including last night the "Tell All" episode. Man o man that's lots of drama!

PL- Although hubs and I live together it doesn't feel like it. He gets home from work at 3:30am, I get up at at 6 and leave at 7:30am while hes sleeping. Then he leaves while I'm still at work. So were together for 4 hours a day while one of us is sleeping. Plus he works 13 out of 14 days with only every other Sunday off...
my point is, you do settle into a routine and it becomes less lonely. My poor cat gets her eat talked off. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, I have the same issue when SO is here. He goes to bed at like 2-3am and wakes up at 8-9am. I go to bed at 8-9pm and wake up at 5am. So I either don't get to see him (but he watches tv in bed next to me which is soothing) or I stay up and go to work exhausted. I have to keep the iPad near my bed on weekends so that I can play games while I wait for him to get up. If we get out of bed before 10am, it's a miracle.

Hmmm maybe I'll watch sister wives next. I'm running out of recordings.


----------



## JLM73

OK the :jo: is in, grab a coffee, n sit down! lol
*Gigs and Dob* WTF how have you two missed FARGO???
GO...NOW...WATCH lol Awesome movie- like a drama thriller but lots of Northern humor, and love the accents!

*MrsG- Lady* That may be a GOOD thing you have that creamy cm! And no worries on :spermy: not getting thru it. They can actually still get you preggers with NO cm, trust me. Fertile cm is just the easiest for them to swim in(ew/watery)
Creamy is only considered "nonfertile" because hormones are not usually at the O level when you have it BUT trust me again - MANY a woman has creamy ALL the time and still get knocked up:haha:
If creamy was all you needed for BC every teen in the world would jam fingers up their vajay each morning then F like a :bunny::rofl:
*Campn*:roll: You totally do not talk as much as my epic length posts...try harder :haha:
Also don't doubt your self until after 3-4 days post dip! :trouble:
You either* Dobble*!
And I thought you and the Man lived together as well Dobs!:shock:
Apologies!


----------



## JLM73

Newest hat...diggin the variegated CHUNKY yarn! Called Thick and Quick ...:blush: That sounded like a porno title!
LOL but it does make scarves and hats fast!
 



Attached Files:







HatVariegatedBlueSide.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 1









HatVariegatedBlueBack.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just a pretty little liar with all my secrets ;) 

Totally watching Sister Wives now. Of course, I skipped to the episode where they found out the baby's sex. I feel like watching other people's 3D scans is like watching an alien movie. I wonder if it's something I'll want when I'm preggo. Did any of y'all do 3D? I can't remember. 

If Fargo is On Demand I'll watch it.

J. You are hilarious. I got REALLY excited because I had two days of cramping with that temp dip and with my last bfp chart I had the same thing, but idk. I'm still seeing a faint line on this morning's test and the one I took this afternoon, pretty sure even in the invert but it's hard to tell. On the one hand, I feel like I can't have THAT many evaps but on the other I'm wondering maybe FRER is just so sensitive and I'm still harboring the tiniest bit of hcg. Just enough to cause whatever I'm seeing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok. So I know they do the show, but how do they afford all this stuff? Like they build themselves a bitching complex. They go on vacations all the time. Food is expensive lol. Like hooooow does this work? What I am doing wrong with my life? lol


----------



## DobbyForever

This took days but I thought it was a cute new way to do a gender reveal as opposed to the balloons or scratchers or pinatas or cakes/ cupcakes....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orx6cQ7Ouf8


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- omg i just LOL'd you told campn "try harder" hahaha idk why but that just got me laughing like a crazy lady alone at home :rofl::rofl:

Dobs- I think the same thing when I watch shows! Especially like Vanderpump Rules on Bravo, these people live in LA and are waitress, waiters how do they live in apartments, have gigantic engagement rings, 30k weddings, and go to Vegas every weekend. I'm just over here trying to scavenge up enough money for a down payment for a house and pay rent. :dohh:


Also, guys! I think these meds are making me loose it. I was watching a show on DVR and on my laptop on the couch right? Well my show ends and the little pop up says "Delete Now or Don't Delete" And then I hear like a car and weird noise and I'm thinking "omg whats going on outside? Should i look? it doesnt sound safe..." It was my freaking TV going back to live TV! omg im going insane!:wacko:


----------



## mrs.green2015

That video is super cute! If only we were going to find out the gender


----------



## JLM73

Dobs I did a 4-d with video with both my surro twins and DS they are awesome. I literally have a side by side of DS in utero about 8-9 mos and when born he is EXACTLY the same face lol Plus with the twins we saw one blinking in the video, and the other sticking her tongue out a few times so cute
They only look aliens in early preg 3/4D especially if the tech zooms too far and you get more a Skull pic than the facial features


----------



## JLM73

Dobs those large family shows do get "compensation" for the constant on camera living. Even the super family Duggars admitted that. Alot of times the show pays for vacays to get a chance to film a change of venue in the show. They did with the Duggar clan.
Now as for the Duggars- 20 kids and counting fam- they started out in like a 3 bed 2 ba home and had like 8-10 of them by then??
Jim Bob ( :haha:) has always invested in real estate, and they also give seminars on how to live debt free. Basically if you can't pay cash the day you buy it- you don't get it till you can.
Also the mom made most their clothes and they did major hand me downs.
And they have tons of recipes to make HUGE meals for super cheap( lots of tot casseroles etc).
And they home school.
Now they did build a like 17 room, 6 bath ( I'm exagerating a bit but it's HUGE) house.
Dad and the boys built it from ground up, it's awesome tho, and on a huge chunk of land.


----------



## campn

I think they get lots of money per episode! Kody (the spelling pisses me off but whatevs) used to own an advertising company while his second wife janelle worked all the time and now owns a super boring business. I guess no matter who you are or what you do if you're on tv you're gonna get rich fast. 

I wonder if they want my reality show!? I do nothing but wear leggings at home and chase at 3 year old who likes throwing food at our smart tv. I think all lives are mostly boring really, but we see 30 minutes of their lives a week.

It's weird but I love reality shows, I like seeing their kitchens, what they're eating, what they're wearing, I think when I first watched the kardashians I got so sad cause I wasn't so hot and skinny :p


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* Hehe yea Campn will get there :haha:
You have some serious surround sound going where Real Life meets TV and Computer lol

*Campn* I LOVE your quote in siggy!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I hear ya on feeling like a voyeur hehe I like to see inside their homes- tho I am convinced they have just crammed all the toy from the floor, shoes, and bras from the floor in a back room the camera guy isn't allowed in :rofl:
And pffft I liked the Kard shows, but the channel they were on requires paying now on my cable and I refuse to pay for it.
However you are JUST as beautiful Campn! I always love your pics!


----------



## gigglebox

campn said:


> Gigz, I stream some tv shows online through the channel website, sometimes they're free to watch but have lots of ads.
> 
> I've never seen the movie Fargo either, I have heard it was so bad but the series is great.
> Btw, I read your TTC journal, so sorry for your loss hun, I hope Des (Is it Desmond!?) will have a sibling so so soon!

Yup, it's Desmond :) i'm always flattered when people read my journal. I feel like it's very boring so....thank you :blush: i think there are only two people who keep up, and one of them is a friend in real life who likes to internet stalk everyone she knows :haha: so i stalk her back :winkwink:



JLM73 said:


> Newest hat...diggin the variegated CHUNKY yarn! Called Thick and Quick ...:blush: That sounded like a porno title!
> LOL but it does make scarves and hats fast!

I LOVE THAT! His is completely unrelated but i want to dye my hair a dark teal next. I'm afraid it'll go purple though, since it's currently red. I guess i was wondering to myself how would that hat look with my hair, lol. It's pretty! How many do you have to make? I know you mentioned you were doing a market or something, right?


DobbyForever said:


> I'm just a pretty little liar with all my secrets ;)
> 
> Totally watching Sister Wives now. Of course, I skipped to the episode where they found out the baby's sex. I feel like watching other people's 3D scans is like watching an alien movie. I wonder if it's something I'll want when I'm preggo. Did any of y'all do 3D? I can't remember.
> 
> If Fargo is On Demand I'll watch it.
> 
> J. You are hilarious. I got REALLY excited because I had two days of cramping with that temp dip and with my last bfp chart I had the same thing, but idk. I'm still seeing a faint line on this morning's test and the one I took this afternoon, pretty sure even in the invert but it's hard to tell. On the one hand, I feel like I can't have THAT many evaps but on the other I'm wondering maybe FRER is just so sensitive and I'm still harboring the tiniest bit of hcg. Just enough to cause whatever I'm seeing.

Ok I saw parts of the movie but never the whole thing. The on,y part i remember is the wood chipper scene. 

About those tests...it's so hard to say. My guess is, either you're pregnant OR those tests suck and always show a line. Remember in October when I thought I was getting squinters on those? I could see them on tweaks but i was not pregnant. I hate the new tests.

And while I'm on the subject....I completely forgot what i was going to say.



DobbyForever said:


> This took days but I thought it was a cute new way to do a gender reveal as opposed to the balloons or scratchers or pinatas or cakes/ cupcakes....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orx6cQ7Ouf8

I am really curious about this but i can't see videos on my ipad :( what should i look up on youtube to see it?


----------



## DobbyForever

J that hat is b*ing

Gigs I just you tubed gender reveals from this week. I forget the title but the screenshot is a couple sitting in chairs with a poster "bows or bow ties " with 8 babies and 4 presents


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG guys I've officially lost it. Remember when I said it gets better pl? I think I lied. I'm also blaming all of this on meds since I normally don't even take aspirin! I went to Safeway to get soup and decided I needed Vicks vapo rub too. But then I see a thermometer and decide I really need to start temping! But wasn't about to pay the Safeway price. So now I'm on my way to Walmart. Ugh! I think I just hate being home alone.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes! Come over to the dark side!!! I use the cvs brand. I forget how much it is, but I think it's 10-15. They have an expensive fancy one but the regular one + FF is fine with me. Pro tip, they keep the bbt thermometers by the pregnancy tests. First time I went looking I spent forever trying to find it and asking around. Took forever until finally one person was like that's by the hpts like it was super obvious lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Walmart didn't have any!!


----------



## campn

Jlm- this sounds just like my house! Bras and toys everywhere, my son is obsessed with matchbox cars and we must have over a 100! He likes to go everywhere with at least 10 cars, my husbands pockets are always full of tiny cars! I'm sure people look at him and see a bulge, haha not too family friendly when you're grocery shopping. ;)

Thank you for complimenting me! I mostly look like a hot mess so whenever I look good it needs to be documented. 

Gig- I love reading these journals, it always lets me get to know someone and realize how TTC can be such a journey for so many, which growing up I never imagined it is, everyone around us seemed to be popping out kids so I thought I'll be one too, it has made me stop asking my girlfriends when will they have kids, cause we don't know what they can be going through! 

I love love love Desmond, I think it's a name that fits such handsome men oneday! 

Mrsgreen- I was just at Walmart aimlessly looking through their pregnancy tests, man do they all look alike even the equate brand! I couldn't find the old FRER, so I bought the test and confirm cause it comes with 1 old test and a digital one, although I think I won't use that unless I see a line, I can't handle "No" written so mean like!

Look on Amazon, I got my BBT for $7


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha bras and cars. So many jokes to make I can't even. But yes you are adorbs I agrees


----------



## mrs.green2015

I got one! Look at all these are the old frer everyone is looking for! My target has two rows of them plus another 2 rows of the new ones!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Noooo not those. Had to add a pic here but they probably aren't swapping out old frers in the test and confirm, test two ways, ... I already forgot the other combos
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Those are rapid results and are only good from the day of your missed period. The sensitivity is crap. I think campn is referring to the package things like test two ways or opks and test. The pictures shows an old style free. Almost bought them just to have an old free but with nothing promising I'm with campn and can't deal with seeing no

Attaching targets picks of packaging (they haven't updated the frer box).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JLM73

*Giggly* Thx - I try to make unique hats...I start a pattern and wing it the rest of the way so they are always different.
I am going to a few winter markets- farmers/craft markets. Just before Xmas and a couple after new years.
I LOVE the idea of Teal hair! I have only done - Beyonce color (now) and blacks, or burgundy. Love burgundy and it should show great since I bleached hair last year to get from natural black to "Beyonce" lol but I am really enjoying this color so I keep putting off Burgundy:shrug:
Not that you HAVE to but red and green will give you brown likely mehh...You may wanna bleach it for 10 mins to pull some of that red out before going teal...the blonder the brighter the teal lol.

*Dobblette* Thx...I like the way it came out...kinda ran short on the blue :blush: so I improvised and made the last few rows Black...totally diggin it now, so I think I will give them all black trim!


----------



## DobbyForever

To Beyoncé lol

Good news: the blanket comes tomorrow and the Habs won!
Bad news: SO is getting on antidepressants (good that he is taking care of himself but I'm sad he's reached a point of any further falling -> self harm)
Worse news: the cramps are so real I am convinced a temp drop and AF are imminent


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: I hate when I write a book and forget the ONE thing I meant to post lol
*Giggy* copy paste this in your browser just take out the spaces in the https part:
h t t ps://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Orx6cQ7Ouf8
That's the link to the gender reveal video on YouTube.

*MrsG* I got my BBT therm at walmart for $7.99. It's White with a pink end, ReliOn brand- was the only one they carry here, but I did actually find it by the other thermoms and cough/cold stuff. They had some by the hots as well, same ones tho. It's 4 digit read.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So question. I take my temp every morning before I get out of bed correct? And temp goes up the day after o? Also do you ladies take your temp orally? They say it's better vaginally but idk about all that!


----------



## campn

Mrs- Yeah, if I wake up at a slightly different time I just use a BBT adjuster. First thing I do when I wake up still in bed is pop it in my mouth. O day is usually when your temp dips, then the next day it rises, it has to be 3 temp rises to confirm you ovulated and give you crosshairs! 

All that sounded like rocket science to me but you catch on quick once you understand the chart. 

Ladies, no more spotting just that one time, I have a weird feeling down there, like pins all over my uterus, not painful but just different. I'm not testing tomorrow! Not because I've willpower but I gave my sister ALL of my tests (even ovulation tests) and told her she should hide them until Thursday when I'll be 12 DPO. I just can't deal with the disappointment I feel and that sense of failing a test!? Is that odd? I feel like I failed and the test is like why are you using me!? This isn't for you!

I feel like by 12 DPO I should get a faint line if I am with child :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay campn! So proud of you for making her take them! That takes willpower itself! I definitely think you'll get two lines on Thursday!!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Yay campn! So proud of you for making her take them! That takes willpower itself! I definitely think you'll get two lines on Thursday!!

My heart fluttered reading this! Awww! I guess you only really know how much you want it when it's harder to achieve. You ladies are so awesome, I love that this forum is different and that we can chat about very random (and hilarious) things. 

You're all so appreciated, I don't think you even realize how much I like each one of you!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* yuppers, just like Campn said
Here's a link to the BBT adjuster. I love it since I end to wake a bit off time everyday one way or the other.

They say it is best to do vag temping if you tend to sleep with your mouth open, snore etc, because that does change your temp. Also I sleep with mine under my pillow, cuz you are spose to temp BEFORE moving much, talking, or even sitting up!
It's pretty neat to see the O confirms.
Especially for me bcuz I don't get O pain before or after.

*Campn* Good plan :thumbup:
Yay for implant spotting! :happydance: Well assuming you were all bang bang crazy with :sex: and causing spotting THAT way!:haha:
Ooh so excited for you- they say test 3 days after you get IB ...can't wait!


----------



## claireybell

Morning lady bugs how are we all this fine December mornin :) 

MrsG you will love the science of bbt'ing & if your cycles are usually spot on you can see in a cycle to cycle basis was day you ov


----------



## claireybell

Theres 3 of us online woop

Ooh my tickers changed yay! Im an appleseed lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay CB! Congrats!

Campn, love it! Excellent idea. I did the same thing when I graduated college. Since I went to a UC and graduated early, the $ my dad's life insurance left for my college fund hadn't run out. I was like mom... I can't handle to such money at 21.5. Please take it lol so I managed to make it last until I got my first teaching job that way :)

Greenie, did you temp today just for fun?

Afm my temp is still up which is normal for 11dpo but not so much for 12dpo. Can't decide if I want the stress of testing today tired of bfns


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs what are you doing up so early?! And so sorry about your loss. I absolutely fear the day i lose a parent. I've been so fortunate that they've both been in good health my whole life...i worry about them now though, especially my father who can't seem to get his weight under control :/ also my mom's side of the family is riddled with heart issues and cancer, so i do worry about her too as she approaches her mid 60's....really wish those two would move closer to me :/ i'm hoping they'll entertain the idea if we get pregnant again.

Campn, that all sounds super promising! Hope you're our next bfp!

Edit to add: or DOBS is the next bfp! Or PL!

Oh btw PL, you invaded my subconscious. I had a dream i saw the northern lights, lol. They were faint and super far off...but there. I saw them in real life once in my teens in northern virginia. They were red...and i was telling my family (we were all in the car together) and they just didn't believe me and said we weren't far enough north. Well the next morning in the paper the was an article about how they were visible the night before, and how it was a rare occurrence, blah blah blah. My mom said, "stand true to your convictions, girl." Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Realized i skipped some pages...that video is cute, but drawn out, lol! I want to do something cute for hubs when i find out, if he doesn't come with me.

Dobs, just saw the comment about SO :( hope the meds help. Is he suicidal or just self harms? Not sure what your experience with either is but feel free to private message me about either of those subjects if it would help to talk to someone who has been there.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I am always up at 5 to temp/ lay in bed for 20 minutes before getting up. I have to leave by 6:30 or there is insane traffic crossing the bridge.

It's hard and unfortunately inevitable. I only have positive memories of my dad, but I was four. The actual loss isn't what troubles me as I never felt unloved by him or anybody in my life since he passed. It's more an anger towards him sometimes, but I know he is watching over me. :). My mom is in her late 50s and she has had major surgeries and lots of ER visits. I May have to take a year off when the time comes that she does pass because I will be a wreck.

SO has been excessively drinking (15 beers at a time) on non work nights. In the past, he has turned to other substances but out of respect for me he isn't. But then he doesn't sleep but he gets addicted to sleeping pills so he can't take them. He is very much suicidal. I have had to talk him off of the ledge four times in the last couple of weeks. He's like me. We'll never do it, but sometimes it just gets so overwhelming and we can reach out for help before it gets to that point. He was telling me about how he changes when he is adjusting to meds and I had to reassure him my love is not conditional and he can't scare me away.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs: that is too funny about your dream. We usually get greenish northern lights here. 

J, Love the new hat, blues are my favourite colours!

Dobs: sorry about your SO, I hope he finds his way out of the dark hole. 

I forget who asked, but 19 kids, they don't buy much new. Their motto is "buy used, save the difference". So when you spent $2 instead of $30 on a shirt you can afford a lot more. Even the steel package for their home construction was damaged so they got that for a much better price. 

As for me: AF poked in again last night. She spots around 8pm and then some more while i sleep. This was the 3rd night in a row. WTF, make up your mind!!
Home life: I feel like I am keeping up and not getting ahead. Treading hard to stay afloat.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobby- I'm so sorry for everything you and SO are going through. 
And of course I temp'd this morning!

CB- happy Appleseed!

Campn- youre so cute lol it is so nice to have everyone!

J- thanks for the bbt advice!

I'm pretty sure I'm forgetting at least one thing I wanted to say. But off to work I go.


----------



## pacificlove

Never mind, I think the witch just showed her true face. So disappointed. :( DH won't be home in fertile period until March again. 

I am counting this as CD1.

Hoping to make some time to start the T25 work outs again and loose a couple of pounds before March. I could loose 15lbs. Honestly I am struggling to stay afloat, so we'll see if I can squeeze that into the busy routine or I might have to cut an hour or so from my work schedule on a few days.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry pacific!


----------



## campn

Good morning awesome ladies!

I slept very good since I wasn't pacing about waking up to test in the morning, now I'm like maybe I should test on friday. 

Dobs so sorry you lost your dad so young hun, but I'm glad you still feel his presence. My dad has had 2 liver and 1 kidney transplant in the past 6 years, he's always been so sick these past 6 years. Most of my newborn days of DS were at the hospital while I pumped milk in the bathroom of the hospital. It's a long story but I had the worst few months after my son was born, just not the typical post delivery few weeks many women have. 

Has your SO been to any therapy? suicide sadly doesn't get rid of the pain, it just transfers it to someone else. I know there is hope though cause I know someone who tried to kill themselves but seem so happy now. I hope he starts to feel better cause that must be hurting you too. <3


----------



## gigglebox

Ah, got cha Dobs. Yes, it can certainly seem like a good option at times...but obviously, it's pretty much the worst option in actuality. I really hope through therapy you both can find some healthy coping methods. For me, it's writing and art. I used to have a big self injury problem (in my teens). Though I battle with the thought of doing it in occasions, i've only actually given in maybe twice in the past 8 years or so...? And it was barely anything. To me, no worse than, say, punching a wall when upset. Considering i have literally thousands of scars from my youth....i am pretty damn proud at how far i've come. Not to toot my own horn, just trying to make the point that being happier is totally possible with support of loved ones and healthy coping methods.

Sorry, mouthful.

Pl, so sorry she's arrive :( i was so hopeful for you! Well maybe if you want to lose some weight then it's good you're not pregnant yet, as i think they say not to start new routines if you're pregnant...? I think?

Afm, i was thinking that my doctor before told me because of my wonky uterus, i might have trouble getting pregnant. When i got pregnant right away, i was like, she was full of S. Now i'm wondering if i just got lucky with Des and now i'm going to struggle :(


----------



## pacificlove

Been so crampy for the last hour... i don't normally do that. Just so much cramping...

She's probably making up for last month when it was quite light.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- she's a bitch like that. 

Gig- what's wrong with your uterus?


----------



## gigglebox

Hahahahahahahahah she IS a bitch!!!

I have a very small septate, which is a tiny problem in itself....but the bigger issue is that the two sides of my uterus are out of sync by approximately 4-5 days. So i'm wondering if maybe the eggs lands on the wrong side of the uterus, maybe the lining isn't thick enough to support it? I have no idea. I have googled a ton to try to find anyone with this issue and i seem to be a unique case. They should name the condition after me and give me royalties.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow that is kind of an odd situation. My uterus is just severely tilted. Which normally isn't a big deal but with how severe mine is it just means different positions are better than the "norm" to convince.


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Hahahahahahahahah she IS a bitch!!!
> 
> I have a very small septate, which is a tiny problem in itself....but the bigger issue is that the two sides of my uterus are out of sync by approximately 4-5 days. So i'm wondering if maybe the eggs lands on the wrong side of the uterus, maybe the lining isn't thick enough to support it? I have no idea. I have googled a ton to try to find anyone with this issue and i seem to be a unique case. They should name the condition after me and give me royalties.

Did the doctor recommend removing it? My sister had two losses because of that, I'm not sure how big hers was but the doctor told her it needs to be removed for her to sustain a pregnancy. I imagine yours isn't a big problem since you had Des!


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Ladies :shock: Had no idea I am already at 10dpo!!!
OMG so so nervous now that this is not going to happen! I have like 2-3 days to get the :spermy: in before O!!
Also donor says his grandma is not doing well at all, and I'm worried he may stay longer and this cycle will be a wash :cry:

*Dobbles* Sorry your SO is having a rough time, but sounds like you are the perfect woman for him! Hope he finds something that works well soon.
I think we have ALL substituted something to numb us over pain somewhere in life :drunk: it's a bandaid tho ...

*Pacific* Sorry you feel like a :dog: on a treadmill- running but just keeping up:hugs:
Weird nightly spotting but doesn't sound like AF...sorry the bitch showed...still hoping not her tho

*Claireeeeeeeee* YAY:wohoo: Big jump from Poppy to Apple!

AFM gah stressing donor timing SOooo badly now that i saw I am 10dpo, crept up on me gahhhh

Trying to keep making my hats for some orders as I need $$ badly!
 



Attached Files:







Hat-MesquiteBrownGreenChunky1.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 1









Hat-MesquiteBrownGreenChunky2.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 1









Hat-MesquiteBrownGreenChunky3.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrs.green2015

Love the hat J! How much do you sell them for? where do you sell them? Just curious I never really see thing like that her.


----------



## campn

Jlm- I love them!!! I'm obsessed with hats and scarves. When I lived in Chicago I wore them all the time!


----------



## pacificlove

J, gorgeous hat again! Makes me want to find that second knitting needle I have and finish that scarf from 2 years ago. Oh wait, I don't think i'll actually have time for that.

Flo isn't strong and the cramps have stopped. We'll see what the rest of the day brings. I am 99% sure I am out tho. :nope:

Gigs, you are right. One isn't supposed to start new heavy work outs when pregnant. I used to have a six pack and ran miles a day. I've gained 20 lbs since I met DH, and could stand to loose 15 of those. I have since lost the ability to run miles a day. At freezing temps, who wants to run anyway?


----------



## claireybell

J do you mean your cd10 if your about to ovulate lol


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*:rofl: Find the 2nd needle...hard to knit with one I suppose lol
My mother knits, but I only crochet, very simple to follow pattern etc from day 1, only a few stitches to learn, and you can make hats and scarves only knowing 1 stitch.

THX ladies :blush:

I proce them by size/yarn type.
The blue one I posted will likely be $12, the Brown is actually a bit bigger ( more slouch??) so it can look like on the mannequin or you can fold the brim over to make it snug.
That one is $15.
This yarn is Lion Brand Thick and Quick, and it is indeed fast to make things.
So I can charge less and still make mega profit ( Black Friday yarn was $2.50 usually $6), so I will get 2 hats from the $2.50, a $15 large slouch and a smaller cap for $7 (kids) =$22...so I get $19.50 profit for an hours work ( both hats total).
Thats more than I made hourly at the ER in hospital LOL.
If I got to a "richy" area market, I will bump prices up a few dollars because there will be other vendors with hats and higher prices.
I try to stick to soft yarns, vibrant colors, or unique yarns ( with glitter, or sequins etc). Technically you can buy a HUGE yarn roll at WalMart- RedHeart brand. It's thin yarn, but the roll is HUGE for like $3.50...I can easily make 10 kid hats or 4-6 adult hats- lots of profit, but the yarn is hard, and the hat will feel cheap. I use it for the trim you see on the pictured hats- or if I need a crazy color ( Gay Pride fest bracelets/hats, camo colors etc). 
My fave yarn is called Boucle- VERY thin and crinkly, but stretches easily, and make nice lightwt hats.
I haven't made any yet this year, but I have patterns for Bugs ( Butterfly, lady bug, dragin fly etc) and ALL flowers ( rode, tulip, carnations etc) I make those and sew them on baby hats and little hats to bump the prices up- SO cute!


*DOBS* WTF is going on in San Bernadino??? Shooting and poss bombs???


----------



## claireybell

Well my Drs apt yesterday, i been rebooked gor next Tuesday as il be nearly 6 wks then & they can complete & send off all official paperwork etc.. Have a creamy peachy tinged cm today & yesterday- both times after pooping? Maybe from strainin abit dya think? Damn hormobes making my poop tough Lol! 

Feel awful for my cousins wife, shes had some spotting & cramping & was 11 wks yesterday so they brought her in for a scan.. :( she had lost her bubs at 9wks & having a d&c on Friday, i feel so sad for her.. 

Ah Dobs so sorry SO is going through this, i hope you can both work through & he can find his way hun :hugs: but.. On a plus note your temp still high as a kite ;) 

Pacific im so sorry bitchy witchy has arrived - is it def that & not just some light bleeding??.. Hoping it is 

Oooh J i luuuuuuurve that hat!!! I really dont suit slouchy hats & i hate that but the colour is fab :thumbup: oh i hope donor boy is back intime for some AI fun or actual seducing bd'ng :haha: 

Gigs whats a Septate? Is it like a growth polyp type thing?

Campn your chart is looking ace girl! ;)


----------



## claireybell

J do you sell these on ebay??


----------



## JLM73

mrs.green2015 said:


> Love the hat J! How much do you sell them for? where do you sell them? Just curious I never really see thing like that her.

MrsG- price based on size, yarn type, and difficulty of pattern...I up $ at markets in high price areas so I match other vendors.
If it's a charity event I either have a raffle and give that $ to the charity after the drawing that day, OR if it's a Senior Center Craft show, I lower prices to min profit, as they are all on fixed incomes, some are sick etc.
I try to make a ton of "premie" hats once a year and donate them to the hospital NICUs as well.

I basically sell at a regular Saturday AM market in the "artsy" part of Tampa-Historic Cuban Area-Ybor, or any Craft markets Or Fall/Winter Markets.
If it's a market where food is sold, I def make my Portuguese Pastries the main item, but hang the hats all around my booth- which is a great draw to the booth :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

*ClaireB* No ebay- Etsy was the big online craft spot, and I never did that either, as it's hard for ppl to grasp the size/texture in online sales. Amazon is also selling crafts now, but for me it's no good having to literally compete with ppl undercutting bcuz they buy them in bulk for poor countries- SOO shady.
I'm not devaluing what I do as I am very reasonable on price.
If they buy the yarn for me ( so they choose exact color and type) I even deduct it from the total since I will usually have yarn left over to make 1-2 more hats depending on the size they want/ yarn roll size.


----------



## JLM73

Did I say 10dpo somewhere?:blush: Likely did lol wishful thinking!
Yes I am cd10 haha


----------



## gigglebox

The septate is like a division in the uterus. It can divide it like a wall, and that can be surgically removed, OR the whole uterus can kind of "cave in" where the septate is, so it looks more like a heart shape. That's what i have--it's inoperable because cutting it out would leave a hole in the uterus. But mine's super small anyway, the dr said it probably wouldn't cause problems.

Love the hats! And love that crinkle yarn. I am working on knitting myself a poncho right now. I'm totally wingin' it so not sure if it'll work...


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa yup 10dpo & due to ovulate in same chat post hahaa :) 

Thing is also, your wool & crochet is better quality no doubt J! You should do some cute red & white father christmassy type ones oh or chriatmas puds with a red pom pom for holly berry.. Im feeling festive lol


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I lurrrrrrve when you post with your UK speak lol
leaves me tickled everytime :haha:

Sorry about your cuz-wife...so sad!
I think you have the pinkish tinge from straining. Could be your prenatal- the Iron causes constipation :sick:
I am waaaaiting to have a BM ugh...I always get stopped up before and right after O- that week I am all bloated and the:wind: is trapped as you would say hehe.
Hurts so much grrrr.


----------



## claireybell

Ohh gotcha Gigs.. With Des, did they tell you where your placenta lies? Mine was posterior, i wonder if only certain areas of your uterus are good nestling places for implanting if its heart shaped..


----------



## pacificlove

We'll see what happens with my crafts once I figure out my new routine at home... 

Last night was the first time where I actually attempted to sit down for a half hour show on TV. Still got up during commercials to do stuff but I got so snuggle with the dog and the cat on the couch!


----------



## claireybell

My UK lingo eh hahaaa i dont realise im doing it! My accent is very southern west, so i have a twang in my voice that sounds very 'combine harvester - country bumpkin'ish lol

Uhh ive bloated out in a week, my work trousers are tight & i just cant stop chuffing 

You get bunged up every cycle before ov then? Wonder if its mass hormone surge hmmm... 

Def think its straining., i hope eek! Im taking an open minded attitude of whatever happens it will be out of my hands so its keeping my calm lol


----------



## JLM73

Oh CB we think alike hehe. When I was busys every week at markets 2 yrs ago, I made a "Santa's elf hat":xmas12:
It LITERALLY was a White brim around your head, Loooooong red body - santa hat style(3 feet long:shock:) with a White huge Fuzz ball end:xmas22:
I really hung it on my booth to attract ppl, and Damn if a teen didn't run up gushing and try it on then BEG her da for it :brat:pls daddy!? pls pls pls pls !!!:brat...
I had the bugger marked $40 to DETER buyers and orders for that pattern :haha: and planned to lwer it at Xmas market...
He bought the darn hat for $40...good sale, like $30 profit...but didn't have the patience to make another lol


----------



## claireybell

Pacific no doubt you will get a routine thing going in no time & start watching programmes on tv in the evenin :) have you spoken to Hubs today? Hope sleeping is getting easier hun


----------



## claireybell

Omg really? Do you have a pic of Santa hat?? How awesome! In the UK we have a 'christmas jumper day' its on Dec 18th, i didnt get a good one last year, i left it to the last minute, ended up buying one with a fluffy white cat on with a santa hat on it hahaa its so cheesy its great :) 

Nice profit on that hat though :thumbup:

Ooh we're nearly all onlibe together


----------



## pacificlove

I love the UK lingo, that's the english I learned in school. When I first came to Canada I was surprised about the subtle differences. Some ppl looked at me funny when I used the "wrong" english word for a few things.
And I still occasionally use the wrong grammar... that's why my english teachers could never give me A's on my essays.. sometimes I use german grammar instead of english. ooops. :blush: 12 years later...


----------



## campn

Gigs- Sounds like yours isn't a big problem, that's pretty great! My sister just got hers removed over a month ago but hers had to be fixed or she couldn't ever have kids. She's now waiting to try, so excited for her. She's been wanting this for so long. 

Claire- Thank you cupcake! I hope it stays up, I've been cramping on the left side, hopefully that's just a baby and not AF.

I'm still not sure if I'll test tomorrow or Friday, I'm just too worried about my heart and how I'd deal with the disappointment. Just trying to prepare myself for another BFN.


----------



## gigglebox

Just took an opk for the F of it. Toooootally negative, no second line even. Haha. Guess i'm not getting an early O date this cycle. Drat!

PL, is German your native tongue?

Campn, my friend had that done after 12 months of ttc. She waited a couple more months trying naturally, but then opted for iui and she's now 10 weeks. So i'm not sure if the septate was the cause of the infertility or not....but she's preggers now! 

As i said i am not concerned about that, i'm concerned about my sides being out of sync. I may only have one "good" side to implant on, not sure...it's frustrating being a medical mystery, ha.


----------



## claireybell

Did tou live in germany Pacific ir just did well with foreign languages? I used to be quite good at French & got a B in my exams but i cant really remember diddly squat now :(


----------



## pacificlove

CB: just a hand full of text messages today. I get up at 5 am, to start work at 7 am. There is an hour time difference to where he is. He's an hour behind so we don't talk until the evening. 

I was born and raised in Germany for the first 15 years of my life. Then the entire family moved to Canada.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* from my medical experience in OB/GYN you can get preggers pretty much the normal chances everyone else has.
Even out of sync, if the bean implants on the side due to shed first, the hcg will put the kabosh=;=;[-X on the AF, bcuz the hcg is in the blood and reaches everywhere in the body, so the half n half sync prob won't affect stopping the AF.
We actually had a patient come in with NO prenatal care ready to deliver and the scan showed she had the FULL septate uterus:shock:
As the baby grew it just shoved the "empty" side of the uterus over and grew fine. They did stop her contractions tho and take her back for a csect to be safe since her septum actually extended to the cervical area.


----------



## JLM73

I am in the process of teaching myself Euro Portuguese (different than Prazilian) since my mother didn't teach me as a child. Sooooo very hard now especially since I too 4 yrs Spanish in school. I have 100's of family members I have never been able to speak with bcuz she didnt teach me.
I asked her why one day and she said "My language is verrrry difficult to learn, so it would have been too hard for you " :saywhat:
WTF mom ...did you just call me stupid???
Nice...and she wonders why we don't get along pffft.
Now as I cram listening to travelpack Portuguese cds and books, she wants to be all "corrective" any time I pronounce anything a bit off.
She can't get that SHE has a mega accent when she speaks English and misspells things all the time- yet* I* The American am suppose to pronounce everything PERFECTLY in HER language....bitter party of one ...is my table ready??


----------



## pacificlove

J, the it is easiest to grow up bilingual rather then learning a language later in life. I actually plan to speak german with my kids and let dh do the english portion. Don't want my kids resenting me for not teaching them a second language while still in the crib.
I was raised german, and was taught english in school starting in grade 5 in Germany. When we came to Canada I LEARNED the language and was almost fluent after 1 1/2 years (took me longer because my parents insisted on speaking german at home). Now, you barely hear an accent when I speak, maybe in a few words here and there.
It's really too bad your mom didn't speak it with you. Kids learn languages so easy!

I knew a family, they raised their kids trilingual. Dad spoke french with them, mom Vietnamese and they spoke english with everyone else. Even their 4 year old daughter had such a simple time distinguishing on the different languages.


----------



## JLM73

Pacific awesome plan you have for teaching your kids languages.
It is Soooo big a factor in jobs these days! And they pay crazy $ for translators in biz world.
I LOVE accents and would love to meet a bilingual man to teach our kiddos Spanish or Portuguese.


----------



## campn

I'm also bilingual! I was born and raised in Egypt and moved to the States over 5 years ago to be with DH, but I studied English in school ever since I was 5. I'm trying to teach DS Arabic and he really picks up so much from my parents when they visit!


----------



## JLM73

I KNEWWW IT!!! I kept thinking you had that exotic look!
Gah I am SOooo jealous!! I would love to have an accent and speak English instead of have a stupid American accent trying to speak Portuguese- ugh ppl are VERY critical, and they have a zillion letters that are pronounced weird or worse they are IN the spelling but sound Nasally, or trail off very softly at the end of words!
That was one thing I looked forward to with my ex. He grew up in Sweden, but his family is originally from Iran- so they speak Farsi. When we were together I was so determined to learn the language I hired a Farsi tutor. I was so excited, but then he cheated and meh all down hill.
Still wish I'd have learned it as they pay so well for Arabic and Farsi speakers who are born here ( :shrug: guess they figure less chance of terrorism?? pffft)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ah so much to catch up on and I am brain dead. Work then a meeting after work then traffic home... blah. So... I'm going to pour me a drink of the alcoholic persuasion since all my tests are negative anyway and then try again in a bit. Lol. Don't worry, just spiking my ginger ale with some Orgy (it's like 17% alcohol).


----------



## DobbyForever

Mk.

Me: Yeah, he'll be fine. I just have to be there for him and be less needy. I had a really big drinking problem a few years back, so I try really hard not to drink in excess when I am upset. I bailed on a friend's birthday because honestly when I drink and I have issues the night (or morning) ends with me being driven home in a cop car, the SWAT team at my house, or lost friendships. I haven't talked to him about the therapy he went to today, but he has been texting me all day and has been very loving. We made plans to do some $10 all you can eat enchilada thing at Chili's and drink margaritas this weekend before getting into some non bd bd if AF doesn't spoil the fun. Then again if she isn't here by then then I can't drink... ........

PL, so sorry the bitch witch showed up and the cramps are real. Hopefully you can take something or they ease up.

CB, that's scary. I am so sorry your sister is going through that. Glad you have your next appointment scheduled!

J, lol 10dpo I love you. Really hoping donor comes back in time. Get well soon grandma!

Gigs, you are incredible. Enough said.

Greenie, I wanted to say something and now I don't remember. 

As for bilingual, I agree with J that I totally thought campn looks super exotic. I wish I spoke another language. I pick them up quickly, supposedly accents and all, but I lost them twice as fast. I studied French for two years, Thai for two years, and Spanish for 5 including acing the Spanish 5 AP test.... can I speak any of those languages? Nope. I'm thinking of taking Thai classes at the temple nearby (my childhood temple) now that I am so close to it, but I'm too broke.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Wow are you gonna tell us about the SWAT in your house story!? You really sound so badass, I wanna be you! I'm really so lame and never do anything that crazy. 

Also your mister sounds crazy in love with you, and like J said you are the perfect woman for him, I've dated someone like him but we couldn't really continue because of his depression and anxiety, he would get cold feet all the time and I just had to put an end to it. 

Also I meant to ask you, cause I'm sure I saw lines on your tests, do you think you still have hCG left over!?

Ladies, a bit ago I saw a tiny brown cm when I wiped, it was barely there I had to look hard. My heart almost dropped cause I thought AF is early but thankfully that was it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, glad the brown cm disappeared. Brown is old! Could just been some ib that didn't make it out until now. And thank you both. I almost walked away a couple of times, but I'm glad I stuck it out. :)

The SWAT story is really overrated. I got s*faced after loss #2 and was really pissed at my ex/the baby's dad. My gyn called me to check on me, and I was crying and yelling at her so she had a therapist call me. So then I cried and yelled at the therapist. She asked the standard, "Are you going to harm yourself or anybody else?" And I said no. We kept talking and she was like, "You sound really angry with your ex. Are you sure you aren't going to hurt him?" And me, being HAMMERED, was like, "Of course I'm pissed at him, but it's not like I'm going to go out and get a gun and shoot him." Next thing I know I get a call, "There are some officers outside who are here to check on you, your therapist is worried about you." I go outside and the entire city's SWAT team was in the bushes, at the fence, on the roof of my house, on the roofs of my neighbors' houses with big ass guns and the body shields. Meanwhile, I'm in a tank top and booty shorts like... wtf... The guy was like your therapist said you have a gun in your house and are going to kill your ex. I was like dude the only gun in my house is the rubber gun we use to practice disarming in krav. Was immediately cleared for discharge, but procedure and paperwork had me at the stupid facility for 8 hours. Lowest point of my life. Up there with: Cop, "Ok, so what did we learn today?" Me, "I don't know... don't drink too much?" Cop, "No, freeways are for caaaaaars not for peeeeeople. Go inside, go to bed, and go to work tomorrow." 

Oh and I knew someone who had a baby and the main caretakers all only spoke one language so by the time the kid was in preschool he was conversational fluent in four languages: Dad and Grandmother spoke Japanese, the nanny spoke Spanish, and then the mom spoke English with American Sign Language. Even if I don't learn Thai again, I want my mom to teach my kids Thai and SO is fluent in French since his dad is from Quebec. So I'll handle English, Yai can teach Thai, and SO can teach French. :)


----------



## campn

Wow seriously that OB sounds like she's the one that's out to hurt someone. I can't believe they did that, I completely understand them being worried about you, but the SWAT team sounds way too overboard, could have been handled much better I think, again you sound like a badass chick cause if I had even one cop on my door I'd be sweating bullets, I don't usually trust cops. 

Also I'm sure we all want to hurt one ex somehow... :p I just flip off mine if I see an old picture.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm. So I put a big of Orgy in my drink, less than I did yesterday and even less than I do typically. I have a HUGE headache. Like I'm dizzy. I feel drunk/hungover/miserable. I ate lunch and I had a snack when I got home, so it's not even like I'm drinking on an empty stomach.


----------



## campn

Could you be dehydrated? I always get migraines and especially if I drink!


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Wow seriously that OB sounds like she's the one that's out to hurt someone. I can't believe they did that, I completely understand them being worried about you, but the SWAT team sounds way too overboard, could have been handled much better I think, again you sound like a badass chick cause if I had even one cop on my door I'd be sweating bullets, I don't usually trust cops.
> 
> Also I'm sure we all want to hurt one ex somehow... :p I just flip off mine if I see an old picture.

Lol it wasn't my OB's fault. I LOVE her. I was so sad when she was pregnant and went on maternity leave. Then, she transferred to a job that had better hours and pay after just a couple weeks of being back. :( It was the therapist. That's what happened with my first 51/50. My therapist twisted what I said and had me on an involuntary hold in high school for three days. Because I said, "I'm not going to kill myself but I'm not going to promise to be here tomorrow" because I just spent an hour telling her how I felt betrayed by her as my therapist and that she didn't care and I wanted a new person. And she was like, you have to promise to come to this appointment I am scheduling tomorrow with me. Therapists. Love em or hate em.


----------



## DobbyForever

No, I've been drinking all day/ don't drink much anyway =/


----------



## JLM73

Damn*DobbityDobs* You got the SWAT! Most I ever got was a DUI - lowest point EVER...needless to say my BAC was like .32:blush: and I walked up in there like a runway model, perfect balance and all lol...Drink much?? Yea that's what a bad divorce and your kid being hidden with relatives of his will get ya....The Marchman act is a MoFo here too.
Kind of one of those self fulfilling prophecy things- someone accuses you of something you aren't doing long enuff- there comes a day when you say F it - they think I am anyway :wine::drunk:
Very rough going from literal 24hr/day caretaker of a baby since BIRTH to someone running off with them, and filing BS charges that cause you to NOT see that baby ( 1yr old) for almost a month- damn right I drown my sorrows cuz if I didn't TRUST me I would be wearing orange and SWAT woulda pulled my cramped up hands off asshole exhubs neck...
And you know us medics...I was ready to choke him out resuscitate him and do it again and again ! Mama Bear was NOT playing with the cub being taken by my abusive ex of all ppl!
Gah- bad times- in the rear view now, but it def is a factor in my wanting a baby again- it's like he made it SUCH a bad experience I want my DS to have a sib AND I want a do over.

*CampnOut*I agree with D to the obby...brown=olllld. 
Sounds like IB to me woop woop!

*Dobs WTF happened over in San Bernadino????* That was allllll over the news here all day but not much reason why or whom


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I don't know. SB is like 30 minutes from here, and I was in a bad mood so I didn't listen to NPR while I was driving so I have no idea what is going on in the world. All I know is it was in SB at a social service center and the death count is currently at 12.

Honestly, I wanted to get back into spinning but with the way things are now there is not enough money for me to be in public spinning a wooden rifle as an African American. All I need is one dumb person to say I'm out with a gun, and headphones in giving another meaning to the phrase boom boom boom boom. r_r

J, I am so sorry about your dumb*** ex. That sucks to deal with. :( But I have to say the whole choke and resuscitate was hilarious


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! My blanket was just delivered! :) Also happy to know I'm on the later end of the delivery schedule for the day. I always get anxious having packages arrive before I get home.


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> Hm. *So I put a big of Orgy in my drink*, less than I did yesterday and even less than I do typically. I have a HUGE headache. Like I'm dizzy. I feel drunk/hungover/miserable. I ate lunch and I had a snack when I got home, so it's not even like I'm drinking on an empty stomach.

LOL well it's normal to feel a bit woozy after a big orgy no??:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL you know tmi as much talk as I talk and as freaky as I get, never broken the 1-1 ratio in the bedroom.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry you had a rough day Dobs:hugs:
Take some ibuprofen and pepto before bed to stave off the after effects :blush: sounds like I may know a thing or two about it eh :haha:


----------



## JLM73

ooh Dobbles! Meant to ask you how is it you all got into the Lifestyle stuff?
Was he already, or you already, or just decided to try?
I had a guy offer to be my Cuck once- read up on it and was like :saywhat::shock:
Then the idea of having every whim met, massages on command, and having my bath drawn nightly and being "dressed" to go out appealed to me....Can't quite go there tho...not with kiddos...:blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL yeah. I'll be fine. The feeling is pretty much gone now. Did donor say when he would give you an answer about whether he is coming back on Sat?

Oh and geography fail: SB is like 7.5 hours away. I forgot my cousin moved and she was filling me in. It's in SoCal and I'm NorCal


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to keep multi-quoting, this thread moves fast and i have poor memory.


JLM73 said:


> *Gigs* from my medical experience in OB/GYN you can get preggers pretty much the normal chances everyone else has.
> Even out of sync, if the bean implants on the side due to shed first, the hcg will put the kabosh=;=;[-X on the AF, bcuz the hcg is in the blood and reaches everywhere in the body, so the half n half sync prob won't affect stopping the AF.
> We actually had a patient come in with NO prenatal care ready to deliver and the scan showed she had the FULL septate uterus:shock:
> As the baby grew it just shoved the "empty" side of the uterus over and grew fine. They did stop her contractions tho and take her back for a csect to be safe since her septum actually extended to the cervical area.

I'm thinking, though, if it implants on the side with less lining, maybe there's not enough lining to support a pregnancy...just a thought. The thing about the septum is it has poor blood supply and cannot support a pregnancy. If it's big, chances are the egg floats right to it and the woman with it has fertility issues, until it's removed and the eggs is encouraged to implant on a wall instead. BUT it may implant where it's supposed to anyway and develop just fine. It's actually a pretty "normal" story for people with abnormal uteruses (uteri?) to not find out about the defect (mullerian duct malformations) until they give birth/get pregnant and have ultrasounds. It happened to my friend who has a unicornate uterus, meaning half of her uterus never formed at all, but she had 3 pregnancies (2 live births).



DobbyForever said:


> As for bilingual, I agree with J that I totally thought campn looks super exotic. I wish I spoke another language. I pick them up quickly, supposedly accents and all, but I lost them twice as fast. I studied French for two years, Thai for two years, and Spanish for 5 including acing the Spanish 5 AP test.... can I speak any of those languages? Nope. I'm thinking of taking Thai classes at the temple nearby (my childhood temple) now that I am so close to it, but I'm too broke.

Agreed, it's her pretty exotic eyes!

I took French for one semester (ha!) and dropped out when i realized i could get a degree without having to take a language. I despised it. In retrospect i REALLY wish I had taken ASL, and may still do that now. I feel like i'd do so much better with that, which i can tie in something visual to the language...if that make sense? So, can ASL be transferable to other cultures? Or are their hand motions all totally different, hence the "american" part? Only usable in the states?

My father is nearly fluent in German, Mom knows a smidge of French. All i remember was....oh god, how the f do i spell any of this? Oui ja'taime? Is that it? "I love you" and "how do you say...?" (Kess koo say! Lol) so when my brother and i visited Montreal, Toronto, and Quebec 11 years ago, we got drunk off wine and were screaming those two lines in the streets (talk about low points). 



JLM73 said:


> Sorry you had a rough day Dobs:hugs:
> Take some ibuprofen and pepto before bed to stave off the after effects :blush: sounds like I may know a thing or two about it eh :haha:

No! Tylenol! Ibuprofen is bad for the fetus!


----------



## gigglebox

Btw J, you have the best command on the baby&bump emoji's that i have ever seen. Ever.


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL Gigs. Oui, je t'aime. Qu'est-ce que c'est if I'm remember correctly. BUT LOL omg yelling that in the street sounds hilarious.

Sorry to hear about the uterus issue. Sounds complicated, but I agree you fell with Des and it all worked out. Stay positive and don't let one quack's advice get you down. Des is super cute proof that you can and will get preggo :) <3


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww thanks :hugs: he has his second part of speech evaluation today (don't ask about the results, i won't know until January). He was charming all the ladies and they kept saying how smart and cute he is <3 he may have some delays but damned if he doesn't already have his shapes, numbers, colors, and letters down pact! 

Oh yes, yelling limited French in the street was fun. We were also yelling things we were reading off signs, en Français! We were an embarrassment to the states, I'm sure lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahaha it's okay. We all have those moments where we're definitely "_those_ American tourists".

Gigs, how are things on the opk front? Has it been enough time yet? I'm so terrible keeping track of time.

Can I go to bed? I am so exhausted but it's only 7:20 =/ Such a long work day


----------



## gigglebox

I'm in the opposite boat, been tired all day and now that i'm lying in bed i can't fall asleep.

I took an opk today but it was stark white. So, definitely won't ovulate tomorrow but i'm going to test again tomorrow to see if i'll get a cd14 O date. Today is cd12. My opk's turn positive the day before O.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awe well you know what puts me to sleep? Some non bd bd. ;). Now that I am in bed I can't sleep either lol


----------



## JLM73

*DobDob*You are a wild woman :wohoo::haha:

*Giggledom* I lubs me sum emoticons and smileys...only cuz I type so damn long I need something to keep you reading:blush:

Oh also, I had a zillion scans during the surro thing and lining thickness can change alot in a couple days Giggy...also the implant take over a week-10 days ish??
Don't ask for footnotes on that one...but once the zona pellucida "hatches" roughly6dpo (5-7 actually) that's when the bean "touches" the uterine lining, and Immed chems let the bod know "I'm heeeeeeere!:hi"
And the lining will continue thickening but faster at that area, as the bod tries to "heal" the dig in spot- darn lil invaders!...
Wow just had a flashback of the weird shaped Aliens in an old Space Invaders Arcade game :huh:
And I agree- the Uber-adorbs Des is proof he shook a fist in the face of the Evil Septate! lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG you guys choose to be super busy the day I'm super busy at work! I am trying to catch up but I'm the meantime I thought I would let you all know I've decided I don't want to adult anymore. It's stupid and I'm over it. I'll from now on live with my mommy and she'll pay all the bills and give me an allowance. That's normal right?

House shopping SUCKS! We don't agree on anything! And although I've had no change in my cycle today I'm also done Ttc. It also SUCKS! I feel like I'm never going to get AF because I don't think I've even ovulated yet. 

Also being sick SUCKS! 

In conclusion, adulting SUCKS!


----------



## campn

In other news, I'm full on into Christmas! I think I annoy too many people cause I get so excited about it, fa la la la la la! I'm also aware I look like a complete moron. 

I can't sleep either so I decided to listen to Adele and watch prison break, any fans!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bubyquish87

Hi girls im totally new here. im attaching my BBt chart here. as u guys can see my temperature seems low and static at 36.2 after ovulation. is something wrong with me? or with the thermometer? im currently 7dpo CD23, and actively trying. what are your opinions? really appreciate them! thanks! x :wacko:


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* You are too damn pretty to look like a moron! You look so darn cute in that hat!
I am going to make a play at hanging the Xmas light on the house this Saturday....as well as putting up our Mini tree- prelit...It's legit 3 ft tall...NO place in the house for my 9 ft prelit tree sigh

And HELL to the YEA on both Adele and Prison Break!


----------



## JLM73

:hi: *Buby*
No worries, temps vary alot by person, but the main thing is you confirmed O with them with that temp increase!
Chart is looking good:thumbup:
When do you plan to :test: ? lol


----------



## bubyquish87

JLM73 said:


> :hi: *Buby*
> No worries, temps vary alot by person, but the main thing is you confirmed O with them with that temp increase!
> Chart is looking good:thumbup:
> When do you plan to :test: ? lol

hi JLM73! thanks a lot I feel so relief! my FF app stated that I can start testing the earliest is on Wednesday, 9th Dec..but cant stand the temptation to POAS! maybe on sunday perhaps? hehe. when will you test?

xbuby


----------



## campn

Bubz- Your chart looks completely normal, my charts always look different than the month before! 

Jlm- You're incredibly kind hun, and I love your play idea! I've a big tree, like 7-8 ft? and a 3 ft one like yours, I keep the small one in my bedroom and it looks so comfy after!

Question, does my chart look triphasic? I didn't even know what that was until another person said that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn lol love it I only like carol of the bells. Or when my brothers sing deck the halls let me see if I can find them on YouTube.

Buby, welcome! I agree temps can vary by person. Did you do any other opks after your positive? Also, why are your 2dpo and 4dpo temps open circles? Did you take them at a different time or mark sleep deprived? GL!

Speaking of temps, Greene what were yours like? Hugs adult ing foes suck but it gets better eventually


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, triphasic is pre O, post O, and the a second higher post O? I already forgot. I can see that. You were rising then dipped then rose back up higher.


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly campn I like your chart better that triphase. You had your estrogen dip then a secondary dip with bleeding at 9dpo. I hate yo base anything off of charts but I will say your chart looks real good


----------



## bubyquish87

DobbyForever said:


> Campn lol love it I only like carol of the bells. Or when my brothers sing deck the halls let me see if I can find them on YouTube.
> 
> Buby, welcome! I agree temps can vary by person. Did you do any other opks after your positive? Also, why are your 2dpo and 4dpo temps open circles? Did you take them at a different time or mark sleep deprived? GL!
> 
> Speaking of temps, Greene what were yours like? Hugs adult ing foes suck but it gets better eventually

JLM73: Yes the 2 and 4dpo I mark them with sleep deprived cause im having trouble sleeping. I did 2 opk afterwards and its negative. im very sure that I ovulated 16/17 dpo because the opk was positive and also it came along with super stretchy CM (tmi) and also cramps! and on 5dpo I suffer with very bad right pelvic pain. I don't think it was implantation because it sounds too early. but right now I didn't have any other symptoms beside continuous cramps. currently having cramps like AF is on her way! but my AF actually due next week Thursday or Friday. really hate this TWW! im actually worried about my stagnant low (36.2) temperature on my 5-7 dpo..im worried if I have not enough progesterone to support a healthy pregnancy..:( maybe I should by another thermometer and let see if that make any difference!


----------



## mrs.green2015

temp this morning was 97.45 whatever that means lol I'm trying to learn about it. Based on what I'm seeing for the most part maybe I haven't o'd yet? Does that sound right?


----------



## DobbyForever

Bad news bears getting crampy and just got up to pee, definitely pink tinged cm from my lady bits. Sure the temp will plummet and af will show her ugly face tomorrow


----------



## bubyquish87

DobbyForever said:


> Bad news bears getting crampy and just got up to pee, definitely pink tinged cm from my lady bits. Sure the temp will plummet and af will show her ugly face tomorrow

Dobby: so sorry..im praying that was just IB for u! FX


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, you naughty little vixen, you! Actually i was finally starting to pass out but decided to check my email one last time before bed....whelp, i got an email from a local chef who may buy 4dozen eggs!!! :dance: Ok, so $32 is a drop in the bucket of what we spend on the dang birds but i'll take it!!! We just need some supplementing on funds until they reeaaally ramp up production and egg quality in the spring. Plus--exposure! Yay! 

Mrs, adulting does suck, especially during house buying. Hubs and i didn't agree on anything either...i actually talked him into this house, and in retrospect he is happy i did as it's perfect for our needs right now. Also, there is nothing more frustrating for a ttc'er than delayed ovulation, or no ovulation at all. Hope your dang ovaries get to it already!

Ah, dobs just saw your last post :( bummer! I guess at least you can start bcp now worry free :/ 

Squish, hi! I read your name wrong but i likt "squish", so hope you don't kind your new nick name :haha: i know nothing of charts but welcome to the thread!


----------



## campn

Good morning ladies,

I tested today and got a BFN. Very disappointed cause I expected it to be positive...


----------



## DobbyForever

:cry: :cry: :cry: I might go radio silent today.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Dobs im sorry af is starting.. But hoping thats its random ib hormone bleed for you & disapears for quite a few months.. :) 

Campn, when did you get your bfp last time?

Great news on the eggs Gigs yey! When ate they intending to come around & collect eggs?


----------



## gigglebox

I'll have to bring the eggs to them, but he hasn't confirmed an order yet.

Dons, don't go abandoning us again! At least not for too long :hugs: 

Awww campn! There's still time!

Afm...had a little stretch in my cm this morning. Right as i discovered it and was about to proposition hubs for "his deposit" :haha: Des woke up, and before i could even yell "leave him in there!" Hubs was in his room letting him out. Ah well...hope it gets more fertile tonight and we catch that damn egg! I'll probably opk again today, just in case....i'll be out of town tomorrow night without hubs so i need to know of we need to get in a morning BD session....


----------



## claireybell

Letting him out Lol.. Like a caged animal ha ha!! I used to be the same *sigh* Riley is now in a bed, some nights ive rolled over & im lije 'when the hell did you climb in my bed?' Ha ha! 

Ooh hope he makes an egg order & then comes back for more.. By word of mouth lots peeps will want your eggs ;) 

have you got anymore opk's left gigs? Lil stretch means its on its way hehee im excited for you eeeee!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry about AF. If it's any consolation mine is here in more then full flow... she is making up for the light one last month. TMI but I had to change my tampon not even an hour later, and it wasn't a small one :nope: my body is messed up.

In good news though, DH agreed to actually go full on with TTC in March. He has been on board so far but in his mind it was a "it happens when it happens, lets not stress about timing".


----------



## mrs.green2015

AF is like attacking our thread. I'm so sorry to all you ladies. I really thought we were getting a couple more bfps this month. Everyone seemed to be so promising I was sure we were getting at least two!

Congrats on the egg intrest gig! Once they have the eggs they'll love them and went more.


----------



## claireybell

I did aswell MrsG.. Im gonna transfer your temp to celcius to see what kind of temp range we are looking at :)

Im sorry your af is here in full swing Pacific :hugs: really thought this was your month aswell hun


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks CB! I tested this morning and it was 96.63 or 35.91 for my UK friends! So it went lower


How do I add my chart to my signature? That would probably make this easier.


----------



## pacificlove

Well, since I have 3 months to figure out my cycle... let's get started. 

What's a good bbt thermometer, where did you get yours?

DH's new job requires him to wear a suit :rofl: so he sent me a bunch of pictures. I am happy this morning :)


----------



## campn

With DS I kept getting negatives until 13 DPO, I tested with a digital and it said pregnant. I know one day could make a huge difference but I thought the FRER was the most sensitive and would pick up something if I was pregnant... 

I'll just wait for AF to show in 2 days...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- it's never fun getting. Bfn. Every time I get one I always tell myself not to test until I'm late. But I always give in. I'm holding out hope for you though!

Pl- so glad you're happy this morning. By the time you see SO again you'll job your cycles so good that you'll get pregnant the first try lol


----------



## pacificlove

campn, you're not out until AF shows! Stay positive :)

Mrs.: I hope I know my cycles well enough by March too. That would be a December baby. Due right after DH's birthday and before christmas. I'd be ok with a January baby. haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol I'm a January baby! Or was? Anyway January is a nice month to have a birthday! I went ice skating a lot lol

Also I for my bbt from target for 7.99. No idea if it's any good. But got it at target.


----------



## JLM73

*GreenBerry* No no no ....get OUT of the sandbox!:trouble:
It sucks when compared to little people jobs - cars, dolls, snacktime...but there is NO :sex: if you don't get your bootie back on the Adult spectrum lol.
Step into the liggghhht CarolAnne....

*Buby* Your progest will fluctuate thru the cycle, so when it comes to charting you can not look at a single day to determine anything:hugs:
Charts are meant to be viewed like a Graph- look at the shape of the line movement as a whole- overall I mean. Single days whether up down, high low mean nothing.
If your progest were low your temps would stay near coverline and be pretty flat as an overall look.
Google low progesterone and fertility and you will see a list of many more symptoms for low progest...I think heavy periods and nights sweats are on there.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Testing my signature...


----------



## pacificlove

We don't have a target.. I believe zellers is owned by them. Our zellers went out of business a year ago. 
Maybe I'll have a look at the pharmacy this weekend. What are some of the things to watch out for or things to avoid, or unnecessary bells and whistles?

Edit: I just ordered one from Amazon. $9. and then a package with 20 pregnancy test and 50 opk sticks. Good price and unlike my local dollar store actually had them in stock!


----------



## campn

PL- I heard Canada has no target and my heart broke for you a little. I absolutely love Target! 

Jlm- I know you're very knowledgable so I'm wondering if you think thyroid problems can effect conceiving? I know it can effect ovulation but I ovulate like clockwork so I didn't think it was an issue. I've hashimoto's but I'm not hypothyroid last time they checked.


----------



## gigglebox

PL, i bet he looks very dapper in his suit! Hey, 3 months will fly by, and you'll be on top of this ttc business and 15lbs lighter, right? I need to get my butt in gear myself...knock off the junk food problem i have and start walking again. Maybe we can make some goals together? 15-20lbs is also what i'd like to lose, but i'm waiting to see if i'm knocked up before starting any rigorous workouts, but i neeeed to do something light.

Campn, yes, they can, i believe...but i'm assuming that because when i had my mystery bleeding issues, they kept checking my thyroid.

Afm...EWCM ALERT! EWMC ALERT! So now i'm in that paranoid state where i'm afraid when i have to wait until tonight to :sex: i'm going to miss our window of opportunity :( i'm about to take an opk in a half hour or so...

Also, guy who wanted eggs says they're a small joint and he can't afford them :dohh: we are still waiting to hear back from the other restaurants, but so far we're a bit discouraged :/ our fridge is freakin' full of eggs with no buyers. Not good.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs: take the eggs to Christmas markets or any other market. You are lucky your girls are laying.. my last faithful ones quite when our temperatures dropped for a few nights last week. I can't expect duck eggs until May again, I think they'll take about 2 months moving stress recovery time. 
Lets do it, let's loose some weight together. I was going to start yesterday, but the cramps where just too bad. I may start tonight or tomorrow night. 
I used to drink a lot of pop but have been going strong with just water for the last year. I never liked plain water so it was a real tough one to give up. The best part is, I feel a lot better and more energetic since I cut pop out. 1 1/2 to 2L of water a day makes a huge difference!

Hope you catch that egg!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ok ladies I'm in too! I was just thinking this morning 15 lighter would be awesome. I need to actually start and be committed. 

Also I don't know how to make my stupid chart show and it's driving me crazy. May have to look on the computer when I get home.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG your link doesnt work :( it wont let me click it.. Did you copy n paste the one that says for forums etc not hotmails etc.. I cant quite remember how to do it.. Dobby wrote down how lol.. Help!


----------



## claireybell

Im going to on my fertility friend to have a quick peruse for thee


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsgy2az4fh.png

MrsG, i screen shot mine, from your phone on ff webpage or pc st home, go to sharing & click on 'get code' the very top 1 line under chart sharing & theres a mini code atvthe end, i think you copy n paste that link onto signature hun.. I may try & test


----------



## claireybell

Actually, it could be the chart thumbnail link..

Yes its the thumbnail link MrsG :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! I'm so bad though, i'm definitely the "let's start monday' type :haha: but you know what...i'm going to try and snuff out my lazy side. Maybe i'll even go for a walk with des this afternoon...


----------



## claireybell

Hope you get some cheeky bd'ing in this eve & tomo morning gigs ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks...but just checked and my cm got thicker, no more stretch :( weird thing is my opk was super negative. So maybe i'm not about to ovulate? 

Grrrrr this ttc malarkey is frustrating.


----------



## claireybell

Uhh what a butt pain!! What cd you on at moment?


----------



## gigglebox

Cd13


----------



## JLM73

Ladies :hugs:
So sorry about the bitch:witch: showing up
*Dobs* don't leaaave us!! We LOVE chatting with you and hearing your stories SWAT Woman LOL

*Pacific* I am so thrilled Hubs gave you the [COLOR=[B]"Green"[/B][/COLOR]light :wohoo:

Where the hell is *Breeaa*!??:shrug:

*Giggy*:sex::sex::sex: :haha:
Hope you get the a.m. in before you leave!!!! You MUST!!!
Sorry Des interrupted the mood hehe

*My Lil UK Birdie* How is the AppleSeed treating you??
We need pics when you get your Bean scan!!


----------



## claireybell

I wonder if you have a slightly later cycle again, all of a sudden you will be poking your ovaries in pain i bet lol


----------



## claireybell

J bird hello :) ha ha! Yeah course il post a bean pic, the 7wk scan is on 17th december hehee! The Appleseed is draining my batteries & my nipples OMFG so bloomin sore!! Never had it with riley.. Not at 5wks anyway! Have you been hat making today? Do you know if Donor will be en route this wknd for cup shenanigans lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes what is going on with donor J?!! We need updates. 

Gig in behind you time wise so update if you walked. If you did I'll make sure I do too! My motivation. Lol 

So glad the bean is growing CB! I think symptoms change a lot while pregnant. Bad one day then not and then bad again! Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ddddrrrrrrrrruuuuummmm roll please..... I got it to work!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Ladies :hugs:
> So sorry about the bitch:witch: showing up
> *Dobs* don't leaaave us!! We LOVE chatting with you and hearing your stories SWAT Woman LOL
> 
> *Pacific* I am so thrilled Hubs gave you the [COLOR=[B]"Green"[/B][/COLOR]light :wohoo:
> 
> Where the hell is *Breeaa*!??:shrug:
> 
> *Giggy*:sex::sex::sex: :haha:
> Hope you get the a.m. in before you leave!!!! You MUST!!!
> Sorry Des interrupted the mood hehe
> 
> *My Lil UK Birdie* How is the AppleSeed treating you??
> We need pics when you get your Bean scan!!

I'm lurking, just catching up now! 

10dpo, haven't tested yet. Weird temps. Need some cheapies but Walmart was out and I hate the dollar tree ones. I promised myself I wouldn't buy frers until I had a line on the cheapies. I wasted too much money the past few months. Lol


----------



## JLM73

Uggghhhhh!!!! I am so peeeved and annoyed :growlmad:
The TTC Gods surely mock me at every turn!!!:cry:

My donor boy cancelled his return trip because Grams is not doing well!
I don't fault him AT ALL in this but WTF whyyyy is this so F-ing hard every damn month for me to time this and get a donor deal done?????:hissy:

I have been eating chocolates from the 3lb box Non stop, and eating everything in sight because I can't ...I just can't!:brat: 

I am so over this monthly timing donor issue grrrrr I could scream right now!

The only reason I'm not halfway thru a good vodka bottle is I don't have ANY in the house, nor $ to spend on it- tho if I don't get :spermy:
this wknd I am OUT and this month's hpt fund will def purchase one!

My only UP to my day so far is an ex texting me all the raunchy things he would like to do with me- he's a Dom in the lifestyle.

I literally am Soooo desperate I ran it by him to find a reliable donor- since yes...it is a fetish for some to impreg women. He has come up with ZIP so far and joked that he is still in the running.
I would drive there this minute but he was joking :cry:

I even humbled myself to ask my Male friend with the weird wife if he would be willing to give me a cup or 2 and keep it on the DL...he said yes, then text back Oh hell no I thought you were kidding?!??!
OMG:dohh: now I feel like an ass in one way, but pissed that he joked about it since he KNOWS how badly I want a baby, and how I have been trying over a year...
Sigh....I have no words...


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry about AF dobs! Damn witch. 

Hope you catch the egg Gigs!

J, so sorry. That stinks to possibly miss this cycle. :(


----------



## Breeaa

Pacific, sorry you now have to wait. You can live through us in the mean time. At least it isn't a super long wait though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J that's horrible! I'm so sorry. I wish the men on those websites you talked about weren't creepy!


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Ddddrrrrrrrrruuuuummmm roll please..... I got it to work!

Yeeeessss ;)


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies :hugs:
> So sorry about the bitch:witch: showing up
> *Dobs* don't leaaave us!! We LOVE chatting with you and hearing your stories SWAT Woman LOL
> 
> *Pacific* I am so thrilled Hubs gave you the [COLOR=[B]"Green"[/B][/COLOR]light :wohoo:
> 
> Where the hell is *Breeaa*!??:shrug:
> 
> *Giggy*:sex::sex::sex: :haha:
> Hope you get the a.m. in before you leave!!!! You MUST!!!
> Sorry Des interrupted the mood hehe
> 
> *My Lil UK Birdie* How is the AppleSeed treating you??
> We need pics when you get your Bean scan!!
> 
> I'm lurking, just catching up now!
> 
> 10dpo, haven't tested yet. Weird temps. Need some cheapies but Walmart was out and I hate the dollar tree ones. I promised myself I wouldn't buy frers until I had a line on the cheapies. I wasted too much money the past few months. LolClick to expand...

Breeea ;) your chart looks great though, nice & high :thumbup: i wasted a mini fortune on tests lol.. Its an addiction ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Im sorry J.. That sucks :( im sure he will def be about next cycle.. Is he not the 'dating' type or will he want to be too involved? Just thinking of humpings :)


----------



## gigglebox

Jjjjjj noooooo! Wtf is with these sperm teases in your life?! If i had a penis i'd fly down and deliver you a deposit myself! Wtf, man. Were there any back ups you can quickly arrange through any sites? I know it's super last minute...


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you just made me nearly spit my water out lol


----------



## gigglebox

I'm going to call that an accomplishment :thumbup: well, maybe i shouldn't celebrate until you actually spit some out...

I'm just sitting here, bitter about my cm situation, just like _wish i'd f'ed my husband this morning  waaaaaahhhhhh _. Really feel like it's not going to happen this month.


----------



## pacificlove

J, that sure sucks about the donor boy... FX you can get something figured out. :hugs:

Ladies, thanks for your support. DH started his new job today, so his texting has gone way down again. 1 message in 5 hours. 
Can't wait until the end of February/early March which is when another cycle should start.


----------



## claireybell

I really thought this was your month Pacific, :hugs: but def start temping & know your cycle! So glad hubby is on board with officially ttc actively in March :) awww you may fall pg first cycle & get a crimbo bambino awww


----------



## JLM73

Thanks Ladies as always...
I am still miffed about my male friend getting my hopes up as a back up- I asked him like a week ago, and he was like Sure, ...well it was a bargain deal :blush:
He has fantasized YEARS ( 7) about getn me up the back door - eww I am not a fan.
He said I'll give you a cup if you let me try it! 
Of course I was like hell to the yea, but I get my donation FIRST lol.
We joked - inappropriately I know- all week about it, and now when I'm like - Hey I have a prob, you down for the deal Fri/Sat??
He stilllll said yea but has to be at night bla bla- he talks shit all the time so nothing new...then I text today and he's like Oh hell No- I'm done with kids...:saywhat:
I swear men don't realize how certain things hurt us when we are serious about ttc
I even told him WTF?? Why do I have 4 txts from you saying Sure, No prob, let me know when and where????
And he said he was just joking....
Grrrrrr
My hail Mary play is gonna be to ask the Dom- I don't have any other back ups.
He never said yes, but hasn't said No either. We haven't talked in like 2 years so I feel bad popping up like 
:telephone: Oh hi, remember me, oh yep from the alt life website!,,,Soooo would you mind giving me your sperm even tho I don't wanna date you ????
He says he put the word out for me" but so far no replies or at least none that fit my timeframe.
Gahhh...I would love for him to just do the damn thing. He's older- 50 I think??
So I know he doesn't want kids to raise- sep given his freedom and lifestyle but I'm sure it would cost me something in return...:sex:
:shhh: To be honest I am not physically attracted to him in person, which is why I never got further than a couple lunch dates.
Funny thing is he came across as the sweet quite not typically handsome guy- He found me checking out an alt life website which HE was a member on LOL.
I was like :shock: What are yooouuu doing here!?
Had I known he was a Beast in the bedroom , he may have seemed more attractive!
huh: was that my outside voice?? Sounded soo wrong lol)


----------



## JLM73

:dance::dance::dance:*Gigs, Bree, Buby,MrsG*
Cheerleading for you all from the sidelines!!
Bring it on for the Home Team!!

Breaa your chart looks amazing! I agree on not spending alot on FRER till cheapies give ya something. ttc gets real expensive!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well I have a feeling I haven't o'd yet. Which kinda sucks but oh well it's really not a big deal but Since I only have the digital opks I bought a bunch at dollar tree today. I figure if they're all negative and I already O'd it still didn't cost much. Friday is 4 weeks since my mc and I wish I had started temping or testing a long time ago. 

Anyway! I figure if I don't get a positive opk or AF in a week I'll test to see if maybe I already o'd.


----------



## mrs.green2015

And J! You better get some spermies this weekend or I'm going to be mad! You already almost wasted a cycle! 

And gigs you better stop being negative! This is your month! Did you use an opk?


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Well I have a feeling I haven't o'd yet. Which kinda sucks but oh well it's really not a big deal but Since I only have the digital opks I bought a bunch at dollar tree today. I figure if they're all negative and I already O'd it still didn't cost much. Friday is 4 weeks since my mc and I wish I had started temping or testing a long time ago.
> 
> Anyway! I figure if I don't get a positive opk or AF in a week I'll test to see if maybe I already o'd.



Yay for temping!! Now I can stalk your chart!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :dance::dance::dance:*Gigs, Bree, Buby,MrsG*
> Cheerleading for you all from the sidelines!!
> Bring it on for the Home Team!!
> 
> Breaa your chart looks amazing! I agree on not spending alot on FRER till cheapies give ya something. ttc gets real expensive!

I think my chart looks crazy calm. I'm actually impressed and I know it's accurate. I've been sleeping great and temping on time, in the vag. :haha:

I feel out though, gut feeling. Despite that, I have been having food aversions and on/off nausea. Sciatic butt nerve pain... Well that's it. Could all be AF symptoms. The girls are just a tiny bit sensitive when I touch them. Ik sure tomorrow they'll be much worse. 

Feeling the urge to poas. I really want to poas!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Try holding out Bre if you can!


----------



## gigglebox

J, sounds like butt boy was all about it until sh* got real! Maybe if you tll him you aren't joking, and you're happy to have him sign away his rights to a kid on some sort of document so he knows he's not going to be hit up for money down the road...? I don't know. I'm just suggesting things because i'll be DAMNED if you don't get some pickle juice up that whammy jam this weekend!!!

Mrs, I did an OPK, it was super negative. yesterday it was white. today it was the faintest pink you'd ever see on a test. and I love dollar tree OPK's! :thumbup: they work great. I just want to mention, however, that the month before last I used them and my positive was dark, but just a hair lighter than the control...so keep that in mind, if you get that it may still be positive. 'Course you can always post on here and we can analyze it for you :D

Bre, girrrrl you're 10dpo today?! WHIP OUT A STICK! If you must pee, use a cheapie in the morning!!!

Sorry, that's my inner me coming out. logical me says to wait until you're due....HAHAHHAHA yeah I can't even make myself believe that's a sincere suggestion. I want you to test in the morning lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I really wanting to poas! I think that's why I bought opks lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy hell you were chatty today lol. I got through a couple pages then started getting lazy. I don't have the attention span lol. Idk. I'll try to stick around I'm just bummed. In my heart of hearts I KNOW even if I got what I wanted that it would (maybe even literally) kill SO. My time will come. And every month it doesn't, is just another month of life experience and financial security I can offer my kid. 

Gigs, sorry the buyer backed out but hopefully you hear from someone soon. Just takes that one big buyer and then word of mouth. You got this! Also sorry you got c-blocked this morning and that your cm is messing with you.

PL, how cute that DH sent you suit pics. All spiffy and cute for his boo. SO went through the same thing when he started wearing collared shirts to work. Got a pic every day. And now that he is back at the gym on schedule I get shirtless pics on the daily haha usually captioned "made big for you". I'll make something of his big alright DAHSIDASOUDWGOU :)

Brea, good to see you back and alive! 10dpo getting exciting!

Campn, glad af is staying away. We need another bfp here. No pressure.

Greenie, yay now I get to stalk YOU buahaha. 96 is mad low! I've seen charters with 96s but never talked to someone who had a lower BBT like that. Kind of cool :) Sorry weird lol

J, sorry the donor situation is ridiculous. For what it's worth, if you were in Cali I'd totally let you come over and share my booze with you. Only stocking rum, tequila, orgy, and a few of SO's beers though. Also running low on soda so we'd be SHOTS SHOTS SHOTS SH-SH-SHOTS everybody! up in here.

I feel like I missed someone... if I did I love you.


----------



## DobbyForever

The good news is that even though I know better to self medicate with alcohol, I only have to teach for a total of... zero minutes tomorrow. I have a guest teacher, they have a good hours worth of independent to work on ranging from a social studies project to publishing their writing, PE, Library, and choice time.


----------



## JLM73

Gahhh typed a long reply and changed pages without sending grrrrrrrrr
*MrsG*
I am flirting up S&M dude but even if he agreed to gimme some, he's gonna want to "put it in the Lady cup" :rofl:
There is NO way I can just :sex: him and hope he drops the :spermy: in...he lives for keeping gals on the edge and can def hold off...ahem...letting the juice loose:blush: until he is damn good and ready.
So I would need him On Board the TTC bus....ugh would be so nice if he just said YES! Tomoro is crunchtime on the real...I will have to ask him straight out at some point- but really don't wanna get shot down again.

*Giggidy * Yes ...I wish you had a penis... would TOTALLY do you lol:shhh: don't tell your SO!

*DobDob* If I don't get some Pickle Juice up in my Jar this weekend ....Let's do the damn thing bi coastal style!:drunk:


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: forgot to mention...I'll start opks tomoro cd12...tho if I don't have a donor locked in...what's the point sigh... $store here I come...


----------



## campn

Dobby- I tested today and got a BFN. I really thought it'd be positive, I'm disappointed and lost. I've done everything I could every cycle but I don't know anymore... I'm expecting AF to start now.


----------



## DobbyForever

:( Is the dollar store that much cheaper? A dollar per opk seems a bit much. compared to my $30+ for my advanced ones yeah it's fine, but target/store brand is definitely less than a dollar. Right? Idk. Boozey

J <333 Just ask him. My mom always taught me the answer to the unasked question is always no. So if you ask and get no, you're exactly where you were before you asked. But you never know what someone might say yes to so just ask!


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Dobby- I tested today and got a BFN. I really thought it'd be positive, I'm disappointed and lost. I've done everything I could every cycle but I don't know anymore... I'm expecting AF to start now.

Hey now. Hey. Your temp is still up. Keep that chin up. You're not out til you're bleeding out your who hah like me ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- as far as opk goes the dollar tree ones are not cheaper than target brand but cheaper than any other I've found. BUT when I went to target the other night they had NO test not even an empty spot for them. So dollar tree is the best best thing. The others were like $12 for 7 test. 

J- I agree with just ask! You won't know until you ask. Obviously he knows that you're looking for. How'd he take that?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Question temp queens-

Not that my temps mean much as this point. But how would it affect your temps if say... You woke up in the middle of the night for a quickie and then went back to sleep?


----------



## DobbyForever

FF says it depends on the person. Quickies and potty breaks do not affect my temp.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just buzzed stumbled to the mailroom because my package was delivered. Glad I have dogs at times like these but ugh. At least they never go out of style? If I leave them in bag should last right?

So I now have all of these...
https://shop.nhl.com/catalog/product/Montreal_Canadiens_Score_Series_Woven_Baby_Throw
https://shop.nhl.com/Montreal_Canad...l_Canadiens_Reebok_Red_Hockey_Jersey_Bodysuit
https://shop.nhl.com/Montreal_Canad...Canadiens_Old_Time_Hockey_Red_Beeler_Bodysuit
The first two I just got with the whole Black Friday 20% off deals which rocked because by Cyber Monday 25% off they were out of stock hehe. Pretty sure I snagged the last of both. The last I bought a while ago and was out of stock since I started TTC! I bought it to announce originally because I thought I would fall within two cycles r_r

OMG THE WANT IS REAL
https://shop.nhl.com/Montreal_Canadiens_Gear/Montreal_Canadiens_Sher-Wood_Blue_New_Baby_Puck_Cube
https://shop.nhl.com/Montreal_Canad...eebok_Navy_Raglan_Bodysuit_Bootie_And_Bib_Set
https://shop.nhl.com/Montreal_Canad...diens_Reebok_Navy_My_First_Cap_Adjustable_Hat
https://shop.nhl.com/Montreal_Canadiens_Gear/Infant_Montreal_Canadiens_47_Red_Stripe_Knit_Set
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love those dobs! They're so stinkin cute! I'm already thinking about how I'll tell hubs again. I think it's so much fun!


----------



## DobbyForever

It is. I have a phone consult with the couples therapy people. We needed counseling so we can push forward or call it quits, but if we are pushing forward I need help talking to him about TTC. I cannot wait 3 years. My friend is superstitious and says you aren't supposed to buy things for baby before (s)he is born. That while you are in the hospital that's when your friends and family go out and decorate the nursery and get things ready for you to come home with the baby. So part of me feels like I buy these things hoping to use them to announce and then AF comes. Maybe there is some truth to that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That makes sense. I hope it helps!


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you cramping at all today? Curious if you end up Oing today the more I look at your temp


----------



## campn

I'm totally with buying a few things even before you get pregnant, out of hope or faith or whatever you want to call it; I'm more like if you send it out into the universe it'll become real! The blanket is beautiful!

Spotting picked up. It's so weird how I've been spotting for the past 3 days. I put a pad on and we'll see. If I saw one clear pink line on the tests for sure I'd be certain I'm having a chemical.


----------



## DobbyForever

:( hugs campn. It just seems so early for you to be having bleeding that is more than spotting.

I agree. That was my whole thing when I was TTC. My massage therapist was like you have to tell the universe what you want.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm a huge believer in telling the universe what you want to receive it. 

Campn- so sorry you're spotting. It's so odd. I've seen a couple post this week about spotting early. Hopefully she stays away! 

Dob- no cramping but I never do when ovulating. I have a lot more discharge than normal even more than last week so that's a little encouraging. But the cold medicine I'm on is making it kinda creamy. I did do an opk and it was stark white... I've never even had a stark white before :(


----------



## DobbyForever

:( Hugs. I know the feeling. I got a stark white opk not too long ago and it was so weird. I was like WTF you owe me two lines!!! lol. Are you still taking the cold meds? :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

I took one this morning but I'm going to try and hold off from now on. They only last a few hours so I've gone almost all day. It's mostly the mornings I need them.


----------



## gigglebox

My opk's are an embarassment to the TTC community.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I have read several posts where ladies spotted for a week or more:shrug: Just hang in there like Dob said- not out yet!

*BoozeyDobby* lol I love you woman! Your stuff will be fine left in the bag- I have had DS's baby stuff in rubber made tubs 5 yrs, and all are just fine. I threw a dryer sheet in there years ago, and when I open the tub and it smells so good! 
Now I need a baby to put in them lol.
And superstition is only valid if you make it so.
I would say 90% of women buy SOMEthing before pregnant. No biggie.
And I think you should def KEEP TRYING for the baby...I think it will heal your heart and give him some focus to be uplifted for. Tomoro isn't guaranteed let alone 3 years!!

*MrsG* Agreed - meditate, Sungaze, just stare at the Stars and the moon- whatever bring you peace, and destresses you to help get that BFP!

AFM...sigh....finally asked...I don't think he's going for it tho...
I finally bought opks- 4 ....NOT happy to see this like I would be all other months...
 



Attached Files:







OPKcd11.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why is everyone's cycle so insane this month?!? How late was o last month gig?

I did some research and it turns out illness delays o. So as if mc didn't screw up my cycle enough now this is too lol but I may still catch it ;)


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad:
F me...he said No too.


----------



## gigglebox

Catching up...

Dobs, superstitions are just that. You didn't jinx yourself, you were just fighting nearly impossible odds this time. That said, i'm sure i had the same thoughts when i thought des was going to die...'course i bought butterly wall art for the nursery hoping for a girl :blush: but regardless, your head just thinks of all these things and reasons for not getting pregnant, etc....but the truth is someone has to be the one to have it take awhile, or get it right away, or miscarry once, or several times, or not at all....it's chance, and buying a baby blanket doesn't change any of it. Btw, i'm not a sports person but those are all damn cute!

J, maybe he'd be into the whole thing, with you begging for his little men the whole time. That could get kinky, right?


----------



## gigglebox

Well damn, so much for that :( J, you need a one night stand NOW! 

Mrs, i o'd cd20 last month, but hoping it comes earlier....i think it might as the semis stretchy cm is back too bad hubs is in a video game :growlmad: i definitely told him earlier today we needed to get at it tonight. Not too thrilled right now, especially since it's nearly 11:30 :( wtf.


----------



## JLM73

Trust me- right about now I would LOVE a dead beat Dad lol
Everyone I know wants to RAISE the baby with me - no no no
Exes for a reaaassson gah
WTF...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just strip in front of the TV! That's what I do when hubs is watching a movie and ignoring me lol fx you get it in and o tomorrow. 

J! Nooooooo!!! Go find some spermies!


----------



## JLM73

:roll:
Contacting 2 donors off a site...really HATE last minute sketchy sh*t
No way to verify much- but the clinic does blood/saliva HIV test in 20 mins, so that is a MUST. 
One is tall older 48 and "stocky" which means FAT...other is 29 Hispanic- no further description- which locally likely means very short...:dohh:
Hail Mary play on lesser of 2 evils.
Since My OPK is not far from I'd guess 1 day going positive, and cervix felt slightly open already this morning :shock: I may have to be a total harlot and pick up from both...so unamused right now...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry J! At least there's potential not to miss a cycle. better than nothing right?


----------



## JLM73

:shrug: Possibly MrsG...but there are alot of guys BSing on donor boards...some are simply into the fetish of impregnating, but are sterile, have vasectomies etc, or they just agree to meet and never show up So you waste your time/cycle


----------



## JLM73

*UK Birdie* I'll say :hi: and by now....after 2am here and my email is flooded with horny donor wannabe's from afar...I just can't...
In no mood for this after a long back and forth text session trying to convince my Male best friend to donate to the cause...Close but now cigar. He is pissy and giving me attitude that I am going to use a donor but doesn't want to donate to me???WTF
Men are seriously babies sometimes...can't have it both ways buddy...
Time for ambien, and my nightly cereal...Gotta be up early to take son to work grrr I will be so glad when he gets his damn car in a week or 2...
G'night all, and G'mornin CB
:dust:


----------



## claireybell

:wave: oh i just logged in lol


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just strip in front of the TV! That's what I do when hubs is watching a movie and ignoring me lol fx you get it in and o tomorrow.
> 
> J! Nooooooo!!! Go find some spermies!

Hahahaaa MrsG this just made me chuckle out loud Lol! 'Damn ut huns, you will have sex with me' :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ah J i really hope you get a last minute donor hun, especially now after seeing your literally positive OPK!! I dunno why blokes like to toy with our emotions about serious stuff, like why would he think you were 'joking' about asking him to be a donor? Ohhh the frustration of it!!! You font happen to kniw any hot legit guys in a local bar that are up for a 'fling' lol! It'll be a while now before im flung around the bedroom :rofl: i need to live vicariously through you girls hahaa!! 

Gigs, colour is starting to appear on opk though Yey!!! I reckon early next week you will poss ovulate! :thumbup: 

Dobby... All that Alcohol sounds awesome haha! Whats this Orgy drink you you saying about? Tell me more.. Sounds fun :) seriously gutted for you though, i know how much you wanted to see that poditive test :hugs: 

Sorry your tests are still Negative Campn.. When i had ib with Riley, from 5dpo up until 7-8wks or more even i was light brown pink leakage & convinced it wasnt real but still got positive, hang in there, it can still happen :)


----------



## gigglebox

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just strip in front of the TV! That's what I do when hubs is watching a movie and ignoring me lol fx you get it in and o tomorrow.
> 
> J! Nooooooo!!! Go find some spermies!

LOL hahahahhahahahahahahhahaha

He finally came in, i pouted, told him if he wanted it he had to work for it ;) we're good :thumbup: 

Except that my cm this morning is super stretch (although could be leftover from him, right?) but he woke up late and had no time to do his thing before work...he said if i wanted to make him lunch and bring it he would, but i have NO time today, have to drive 45 minutes away to pick up more duck food and take Des to a playground there and get back and feed him lunch before his "nap", which i'm hoping he actually takes today...

I just hope at this point i O on sunday. Now i'm afraid it'll be tomorrow, and i won't have gotten a :sex: session in the day before O, which is what happened last month :( 

Opk'ing this afternoon....

J, good luck to you! Is the donor search what you'll be doing today? Meet him at the clinic and get a sperm analysis done while you're there to make sure :haha: ok to be fair i have no idea how long that takes.


----------



## gigglebox

:smug: got some right in the nick of time :dance: he might be a couple minutes late to work, but it shouldn't be a problem :thumbup: thank goodness, now i don't feel like i wasted a day!

BRING ON THE OVULATION :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa you go gigs, you smutty thang you ;)


----------



## gigglebox

:haha: sometimes you have to get your slut on!

Hey i've come a long way from that girl a couple months back who felt guilty for trying to get some :spermy: while he was drunk!


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol you sure have come a long way

My temp went way up this morning. But I'm not counting it as anything because I have no idea and I just started and inwasnuo for about an hr in the middle of the night. But we haven't bd in awhile with our work schedules.


----------



## Breeaa

Girls, I caved and tested. Now I need eyes because I'm pretty sure I got a vvvvvvvvfpl... I have another test for tomorrow. AF is due Sunday I think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

I see a line Bre!!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I see a line Bre!!

:happydance: I knew I wasn't imagining it! I'm scared now. I tested early and I really don't want another cp (though last time I had a late bfp). 

I won't be calling this a bfp until I get two nice lines though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So exciting! So happy for you! I'm usually pretty skeptical but if I can see it in your picture j know it's more in real life


----------



## gigglebox

I see it too!!! Super faint, but looks like the start of a bfp :dance:


----------



## Breeaa

Thanks girls! I hope it gets darker tomorrow. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pacificlove

J, hope you find your donor this month!! This must be so frustrating to you :hugs:

Gigs: FX you are just about to catch that egg. Maybe some more :sex: tonight and you should have a good base for o'ing tomorrow. :)

As for me: DH sent me another picture of him ready to go to work (I have only seen him in a suit once on our wedding day) but still without a smile. Apparently he "forgot it at home". Just tells me he isn't exactly happy out there on his own either.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh i see it yay!!! Its faint & hazy, mine was just like that! You got anymore tests?? I need more pics lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in to say giiiiirl you pregnant


----------



## claireybell

Yup id say so aswell! I didnt even have to zoom in or snything :thumbup:


----------



## Breeaa

Lol Dobs, sure hope so! 

Cl, I have one more test that I'll probably use tomorrow. I'll post a pic after.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:happydance: for gettin it IN! And ohhh yeaaaa I forgot you used to feel bad if he was drunk and I was like JUMP HIM :flasher: MOLESSSTTT! :rofl:

*MrsG*:shock: That is a MEGA F-ing LEAP!!! That may well be your post O spike...how's your cm?? FInger your vajay and see if that cervix is mushy and open like a mini donut!!...:blush: Apologies...that was my inner TTC Demon speaking

*Breeaa OMG OMG I SEEEE IT!!!* And your chart is F-ing Amaaaazzziiing!
:happydance: 
Hurry! Cram some of this up in there!!:dust:



*Dobs Popper Inner*:hugs: I may join you :drunk: If I don't get a donor by tonight...

*Pacific*sorting thru all the BS replies- Glad I saved some pics of these Aholes that play games on donor boards - makes it REALLY easy to see who is contacting me with a "new" email addy, or sending me a totally diff pic than last time we msgd...pfft.:finger:
I even have an Indian goy from Boston begging to fly here and knock me up lol.
REALLY?? A ticket and hotel in FL frommm Boston for a one day donation?
Did Boston exile women??:haha:
I will admit tho I totally have a Crush on Indian Culture! Their kids are so damn cute! Women beautiful with the flowing Hair and Sari's...ugh - so wanna go there.
And I think the little bobble the men do with their head while talking is SOoo adorbs...and slightly amusing.
Glad your hubs is sad without you. You two are gonna rock the neighborhood :sex: when you get back together LOL


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I'm still positive you will get a donor! I just KNOW you will make it happen. 

As far as possibly o-Ing in not happy about it. We haven't bd'd because we've both been sick and he's not feeling it. I even tried to wake him up this morning and Nothing. Idk how to check my cervix? It's like I can't reach it? I have a really tilted back uterus.

Oh and cm is kind of creamy... Less than when taking lots of meds but still a little creamy. And a whole lot of it. Like I can feel it inside there. 

I took an opk last night and this morning. both negative.


----------



## JLM73

MrsG still try to get some in later today eggys can be fert from 12-24 hrs depending on the quality of the egg.

For your cervix check - if you don't feel a "stopper cork" at the end of your vag canal then your cervix is pretty high ( normal for O time and a good thing).
Mine sometimes gets VERY high and hard to reach, so I do this.
(Best in a bathroom of course)
1 Squat completely, then insert your middle finger as far as you can in the vajay
2 If you don't run into the end ( like a roadblock) keep your finger in, and bear down like you are pushing out pee/poop ( but don't lol)
This will push the cervix toward your finger.
**Make sure you have already peed and pooped if you need to, because full bladder will lift the uterus ( and cervix) higher, and so will full bowels.

GL!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good advice J! I'll probably check in a little bit. I'm going to look up how to position my finger with tilted. When they do the transvaginal scan they're like aiming towards the bed I'm laying on.


----------



## JLM73

No worries MrsG...the cervix is literally connected to the end of the vag canal, so even if tilted you can find it- mine is tillted way forward, but squat and bear down I can usually reach it.
Not sure if I gave you this chart before- but it shows pics and explains how the cervix tilts itself different near O than the rest of the month, so yours likely won't be as backward at that time ( :haha: sounded funny- backward uterus lol)
https://community.babycenter.com/po...cp_and_cervical_mucus_cm_type_for_your_charts


----------



## gigglebox

PL, it's sweet that he misses you too, but i am so sorry you're having to do the distance thing :( i would be a wreck. 

I can't get in any :sex: tonight as i'll be out of town, returning tomorrow. 

My damn over achieving right ovary is starting to hurt,but only when pressed....

Cervix is high, squishy, open...

Yet my opk is negative again? Wtf? It's super faint like yesterday.


----------



## JLM73

*Giggidy* Any chance you had a short surge and missed??
:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

:shock:*GIGS!* Just occurred to me!!! Since your uterus works separately on each side, any chance your Ovaries O at diff times??? Makes sense since each half doesn't seem in sync!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs you could be one of the cool periods pregnant with 2 that aren't twins!!


----------



## campn

I'm sorry if this looks too gross, I'm not sure how to do spoiler, but this is the spotting I've been getting since 10 DPO, until now at 13 DPO. No AF...

I've no idea what is going on. My temp is so low, AF should have been here.
 



Attached Files:







12348735_10153986584277697_1431866244_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmmmmm that is a really interesting thought! Just looked at my calendar...unfortunately i only have 4 months recorded where i marked which side :/

August: CD20, right side
Sept: CD17, right
Oct: CD15, left
Nov:CD20, right

Not enough oving on the left side to confirm but at a glance, looks like my left side ov's earlier than the right....

I wonder why my right side releases so many eggs? Think there's something wrong with the left?


----------



## gigglebox

Camp, maybe you have a hormone imbalance?

Mrs, doubt i'll be a "cool period" :haha: i've never felt ovulation from both sides in the same month, that i can recall...


----------



## campn

Anything is possible but I highly doubt it...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry Campn but I'm still holding out hope!

Haha gigs I really should read these before I post. Never heard of a "cool period"


----------



## JLM73

Campn that's what IB looks like...:shrug:
Good that AF hasn't come yet, but they say temps are not reliable when preggo so I guess you gotta wait it out Pretty Lady :hugs: sorry!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I did it! I felt it! (I think) 
Obviously nothing to compare it to but it feels low/medium, closed, and maybe firm? Idk lol


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> I'm sorry if this looks too gross, I'm not sure how to do spoiler, but this is the spotting I've been getting since 10 DPO, until now at 13 DPO. No AF...
> 
> I've no idea what is going on. My temp is so low, AF should have been here.

Are you still getting bfns?


----------



## campn

Yeah that spotting looks (and smells) way different than period spotting. 

Ahhhh today I'm feeling very negative, I keep thinking I'll never get pregnant again!

Bree- Yeah hun, tested yesterday at 12 DPO, and it was BFN.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm feeling the same way today Campn. I feel like it's never happening. But I'm trying so hard to be positive. 

This is gross but does it smell more sore or "old"? Right before my bfp I started getting a funky smell down there. Maybe like stronger. Kinda as if I havent been drinking enough water. It went away a couple days later.


----------



## gigglebox

mrs.green2015 said:


> I did it! I felt it! (I think)
> Obviously nothing to compare it to but it feels low/medium, closed, and maybe firm? Idk lol


Well, going by that, sounds like you either haven't ovulated yet or you alteadyhave ha ha Ha. Checking the cervix is really not that hopeful most of the time


----------



## campn

I think I'll go to my OB and get a wellness exam, ask her if she thinks my thyroid is out of whack. I always ovulate on time and my temps usually stay high so I never though my hormones can be off... 

It barely has any smell, but the spotting before AF doesn't smell pleasant, so sorry this is too TMI, but TTC isn't for the squeamish


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol Ttc definitely isn't! It's down right gross. Lol 

Gig- I'm just having an emotional day today but I think I'll stick with my original plan. Use opks for a week if no ovulation and no AF then I'll take a hpt.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, hope it's ib for you!!. 

Oddly enough that is how my last 2 periods started... FX for you :dust:


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> It barely has any smell, but the spotting before AF doesn't smell pleasant, so sorry this is too TMI,* but TTC isn't for the squeamish*

:thumbup: Preach sista!
WTH *is* tmi after ttc?? :rofl:

*MrsG* Woop woop! We haaavvve cervix!!!:wohoo:
Well played!
Now that you ran into the vag "dead end" lol I chart texture/opening like this:
*TEXTURE*
1 Move your finger tip around the dead end a bit until you feel the little "dimple" in the middle. That's the opening.
2 Jussst around the dimple, poke with your finger ( like the Pillsbury doughboy commercials lol)
a-if it feels firm like your nose tip or harder=firm
b-if it pushes in a bit- like pushing on you lip ( on you mouth lol)=soft-med.
**The way you can tell it is truly "soft"(fertile) is that once you find the "dimple" in the donut, just around it will be SUPER mushy to the point it is hard to tell if you are even feeling it/pushing on it- it all just mushes right around the dimple.
**Second note- the posterior of my cervix(toward your butt) always seems firmer, so I chart based on the front texture (bellybutton side)
but when it's truly sof all around the dimple is pretty mushy.

*OPENING*
Once you know where the dimple is, gently push your finger tip on it like you are trying to get up in there :haha:
If it feels like a firm dimple=closed
Medium =in between the above and the below sizes:
OPEN=you feel like a teeny bit of your finger tip can almost go in there...will feel like a minidonut hole center rather than a dimple.

Pratice makes perfect, and these can all change over hours or a day.
Feel free to fondle yourself each morning:blush:...for the chart I mean :blush:


----------



## JLM73

Sigh- still waiting on a definite donor...my cervix feels a bit open, but cm very very creamy- not fertile, and cervix not as high as past O's, nor have I had the cramping in cervix area I get when it rises up to full height yet.
Soooo hoping that means I am not O ing today or in a.m.[-o&lt;
My brain is fried, so can't recall if I posted today's OPK or not sorry here it is ...Verrry close to positive. I am sure it will be late tonight/by the a.m.
Sh*t JUST got real...I gotta find a donor NOW. Back later!


----------



## claireybell

J you are like the oracle of vag & cervix ttc stuff, i love it hahaa!! Did you sieve through all your donor emails or just delete all in the end? 

Oooh gigs, i think J might be right re your uterus & ovaries out sync etc.. This cycle my ov pains all the way through & 1 day of positive opk!! All the rest were barely there until the day before, i had get ov pains both sides some cycles but it was my left this one, i reckon this wknd or monday is your magic day hehee :thumbup: 

Campn that looks like ib to me but weird if it is that temp has dropped alot.. Inhad this a few cycles back & af then arrived :( but im still optimistic for you hun :hugs: 

Im glad you hubs is feeling miserable without you Pacific / without that sounding mean?? Lol! I think that can give someone warmth knoeing they are being missed just as much as the other, i can see you hammering him & falling prehgers first time BOOM in March hehee ;)

Breeea im looking forward to seeing more test piccys heheee


----------



## claireybell

Oooh nearly positive OPK J woop!! Come on Donor


----------



## gigglebox

I'm doing my donor dance for you J! :dance:

Ttc stuff...ovary still hurts a smidge, cm has gone more watery, cm is still high/openish. Maybe i'll finally ov on sunday...?

In other news....my dad is going in for emergency surgery on his eye. His retina is detaching. Ewwwww hope they fix it before any damage is done!


----------



## claireybell

When are you back home then gigs? Later tonight or tomorrow? 2 more days bd'ing hehee;) 

Oh no hope your dad gets sorted ok.. Has he had issues in the past?


----------



## JLM73

*GiggleyGig* :hugs:
My mom had the same surgery years ago...like 6?? and she has been fine ever since. Hers just spontaneously detached??!! All good since tho


----------



## mrs.green2015

J you better get your donor! Thanks for all your help! 

Gig so sorry about your dad. I hope it's fast and seem less and a speedy recovery! 

How are you ladies doing on healthy/ weight loss? I've eaten super healthy all day! And I'm going to force myself to walk this evening.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry about your dad, hope they can get it fixed before any damage.

J, that was a fantastic description. As you know I will be trying to learn lots about my body over the next 3 months. :) It'll be frustrating not to :sex: on the right days.. Gaaah!!!!
My body is already screaming for dh and AF is just starting to lighten. DH has been gone for 5 days.

I did my first workout last night. I meant to do the Abs Interval and accidentally did the cardio work out. At the end i was more like a bulldog trying to keep up. My legs and butt are just a bit sore.

J, now go get yourself a donor!!


----------



## JLM73

:brat: I'm trying but men suck!
Every frickin Donor is out of my area hugely and I am now crampy, so check cp and it has moved HIGH and is DEF open grrrrrr....cm still creamy tho, O likely tomoro by looks and feel of everything.
:dohh: Just had to scrape the bottom of the barrel with an All Call msg for ANY donor in town willing to meet tonight/tomoro...pretty sure I will be ok with doing it tomoro, but hate to chance it! Gonna have to but the OTC hiv testy thingy...so unamused this cycle:growlmad:


----------



## campn

J- Sorry the potential donors are being awful, men do suck and they never know what they want cause they're childish, but maybe you don't want a sperm from a guy like that ANYWAY, you'll find someone better!

Gigs- Sorry hun, I hope the surgery goes smooth for him, but your symptoms sound very good, I bet you O this weekend!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- men are really annoying. Like Campn said they're childish and don't know what the want. 

Campn- how ya feeling? Any more spotting or symptoms? Sending so much baby dust to you to scare AF away!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I checked my cervix again and it feels a little higher. I can barely reach it? (My fingers are super short so it could be that lol) 

Also, my cm is kind of odd. It's watery texture but white like the creamy color. The medicine might still affecting it. Not sure. What's your ladies opinions?


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* May be transitional cm due to hormones fluctuating ( sound like the scientist from Back to the future over here lol) The flux capicitor!...
It may change to watery/ew over the next day or so, or not.
I never get EW always just clear watery no stretch really.
It's still fertile tho.
If that mega leap was signaling O occurred then it's normal to change back to creamy :shrug: The woman's body is both a temple to be worshipped, and a conundrum to be cursed :rofl:

And OMFG... I can't even explain the disgusting perverse emails I am getting from the Alt life Breeder community...:sick: I am NOT a cow...
I am chatting with one older gentlemen ( literally 55) who my friend recommended from the lifestyle thingy...OMG tho he is super detailed in trying to tell me how many days a woman is fertile and how it all works:saywhat: Dude shut the F up and bring me some damn cups!
He wants to drive to Tampa and get a ROOM so he can do multiple "fills ups" OMG gag:sick:
Given his age tho he was def a handsome young guy at one time- distinguished and gray now, but he's tall and thin, and has piercing gray/blue eyes...gah...WHY the F couldn't my male friend just say YES....
I am seriously gonna scrape the bottom of the barrel having to humor this man and his educational talks, AND smutty talks...he's all turned on after seeing my pic...


----------



## mrs.green2015

J I say go for it! If he wants to give you the good take them!

OMG finally got my bd! It was amazing!!!!!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* You minx you! 
I am not sure I can deal with grandpa talking dirty to me while he ahem...donates in a cup in front of me...he won't stop saying Breed ugh I'm cringing everytime I get another email...He has sent 18 in 45 mins


----------



## JLM73

Well let's see what lows I have stooped to today...
1- groveled to male best friend last night and yet again this morning nearly begging him to do me this favor as I would carry a child from my eggs for him and the wife if they needed...He blatantly laughed and shot me down for the 5 th time this week...Not asking again...EVER

2- am currently groveling to an ex I dated, but never actually :sex: who is in the alt life- at 53 he doesn't want kids anymore, but has declined bcuz he still likes me and is concerned about catching feeling in the future and wanting to be with me and the kiddo...annnnd never mind- I just asked him flat out if we could come to terms for semi - co parent and he said Definitely a NO....WTF... how is it I have good relationships with ALL my exes except DS's Ahole dad and I can't get a single guy to just finish in me and walk away!?

3- Back to the perverted grandpa...I am sooooo disgusted right now....


----------



## campn

I- Nooooo block him! Really I wouldn't want that sperm, I know the quality gets worse over time plus if he makes you cringe that's not a good sign, imagine meeting him and having him talk like that!? You can do better, I believe in you! :thumbup:

Mrs- Not much spotting at this moment, I don't know what's going on!? I'm hoping AF just shows up. 

Thumbs up on you BD!!!


----------



## Breeaa

OH boy J. I can not imagine. Lol dirty grandpa. Sorry you're stuck with weirdos and freaks.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all for the positive thoughts about my dad. He has surgery in the morning :thumbup:

J, eeesh, that's a tough one. I hate to say it but maybe this cycle "needs" to be a wash...in the scheme of things, waiting a month isn't too terrible, right? I mean, considering the alternative of meeting with cringe inducing oldies 100?

I'm at my parents house now trying to pass out. Family ties is on tv and shi* is getting real! I never watched this as a kid. 

I also have the entire Harry Potter series next to my head...I think I'm going to give love a chance and start sorcerer's stone...
Oh I haven't done anything healthy. Then I skipped dinner, purely from lack of appetite.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well don't feel bad on the not doing anything healthy gig. Hubs stayed home from work and took me to dinner. So onto the next day!


----------



## campn

Dobby where are you!? AF buddies! The fat ugly lady just started singing... I'm a little relieved honestly cause I no longer want to obsess over this. 

Going to Disney world tomorrow so whatever, it's going to be a magical day anyway!


----------



## gigglebox

Cute photo Campn! Omg have fun at Disney, I'm jealous!

J, what's the end of your sperm saga?!

The tv in my old room is tuned to some channel that only plays old shows. Three stooges right now. I want to get rich and skinny and bring back cigarette pants.

Cm is insanely watery this morning...will opk when I get back home. Last month I had ewcm, then positive opk the next day when cm had gone watery...fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## claireybell

ooooh raunchy shenanigans later this evening for you then Miss Giggles hehee! 

I hope your Dads op went ok??

Me & Riley are watching the Harry P & philosphers stone :) i sooo need to go to Warner Bros studios in London to see the set & buy a Wand!! Both my sisters have been & im a tad jelous, its the whole set from all the films, linked all together like giant tour & then leads out into GIFTSHOP!!! Heaven hahaa!! I would proper geek out!! 

Ahh ive never been to Disney land/World florida or Paris.. Jel! Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- sorry she sang but glad you aren't obsessing any more (wish I could say the same lol) and have so much fun as Disney world! Over here in Cali we just have Disney land so that's where we always go 

Gig- good luck on the opk!

Afm- opk are getting a little lighter I think. I may have been dramatic about the first one being stark white. Cm is more watery today and cervix is high I'm assuming because I can't reach it. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Mrs G looks like your bod is gearing up for ovulation hun ;) 

Sorry period arrived aswell Campn.. Even though i hated getting mine i was instantly less stressed out & you can now have a drinky at Disney ;)

Hell, everyone should have a drink for me hahaa :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I had one last night at dinner! I never order alcohol out because I think it's way over priced but Yesterday was a pretty emotional day so I had a glass for you CB!


----------



## DobbyForever

I had three for you cb: a triple berry margarita, Tito's punch, and a tropical sunrise margarita to go with my chili's all you can eat enchiladas.  Yum. Then SO and I got into a huge fight because he invited our lyft driver in for a beer then had the nerve to tell him he doesn't even live with me. Because the world isn't a terrifying place for a single woman living alone. I laid into him, he then laid into me for yelling, and his ring came off. We agreed not to pull bs like that so I'm keeping up until there is some serious apologizing. Thank God we have therapy scheduled in 3 hours.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry was trying to catch up but he just woke up so g2g


----------



## mrs.green2015

Men just don't get it dobs! I'm sorry you guys are fighting but happy you have therapy today. Hope it helps you two! But I can tell you id be just as upset if my SO did that do I understand.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. Hugs. Anyway making the morning rounds so I can briefly say...

Gigs, hoping your dad's surgery went well and he recovers soon. Hugs.

Campn, sorry af showed but I am glad you are feeling relieved. And Disneyland is the s*. Eat like 3 churros. I totally double fist churros. I also remember when churros were $1.25. r_r. But I did only pay $2.46 at Chevron yesterday and it was the highlight of my week lol.

J, I agree with whenever said you don't want sperm from a guy who creeps you out. We need to get you some young buck sperm. How bad is the price to go through a agency versus finding your own for one cycle?

That's about as far as I got with reading posts


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeeee test again!

And greenie glad you got some ;). Bow Chika


----------



## claireybell

Oh yes Breea we need to see another test hehee! 

Thankyou ladies for having drinks ;) im missing my Rosé vino ha ha

Dobby im sorry you & SO had a hugge row, i hope the therapy helps calm things over this afternoon/morning for you both, id be just as upset aswell :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

He tried to cuddle me this morning and I was like not having it. He told me to "save it for the shrink" and rolled over. Breakfast is going to be awkward. We're going to our usual place in about 45. We also have Hunger Games tickets after therapy. Hopefully I like him better by then. lol. Like I get it. He's a big scary dude with huge ass muscles so he's not afraid of anything. But ugh. Whatever. We already had too much to talk about and at $150/ 50 minutes I don't feel like talking about last night. We have bigger problems.

CB, how are you feeling?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol "hopefully I like him better by then"

You're pretty funny dobs!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobble*:hugs: I'm sorry ...men tend to compensate for where they feel weak= big muscles to prevent getting hurt physically when they really are concerned about being hurt physically...no sense to them.

On my end I have yet again...shaved up, perfumed up. made my face and hair up ....for NOTHING.
The old guy chickened out and never met me. I drove into town for nothing.
To top it off male best friend who said No is loving that I got let down, and I'm about ready to tell him STFU and don't ever talk to me again.
I know him very well, and he really would like to insem me, but is ACTING like the devoted hubby, what pisses me off to no end is that MFer HAS been with me while they were engaged, hinted to me about stopping the wedding, and damn sure has been with me since they married 7 yrs ago.
I know it was wrong- but on my end we truly are 99% compatible, and BEST friends. He tells me things he never would tell her...
But in the ride or die world, I am really P'd off that I would do anything for him including using my eggs so they could have a kid- with me totally stepping out of picture. It is clear to me now he would not do the same. I told him last night we are clearly on diff levels of friendship, and he laughed...I'm more hurt by the fact that he thinks what ppl you hold closest don't hold you in the same regardI am saying is laughable, and that he is not the ride or die friend I thought he was .
He had the neerve to tell me- "I can't help you. I'm married,,,so that can't hapen"
Are you F-ing serious?!?!? You have no problem texting me alllll day about wanting to F me, and we def HAVE over the years, but I am cutting that off.
I just can't....
Nothing worse than thinking


----------



## JLM73

Oh and sorry Dobs that your boy was not being on the level...That was rude of him- I am a HUGE believer in protect the relationship FIRST and never let others in on your biz or problems.
:hugS: Hope the therapist gets his head on the right track!


----------



## Breeaa

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww thanks J! Wow, I want to punch this dude in the face! What a dick move. :( We're good. We worked it out in the shower. I wish we "worked it out" but the bleeding is real.

Breeeeeeeeeeeeedabuidgasidbasvdwdgabdjsl <3 love that 12dpo line!!!!! eeeep


----------



## mrs.green2015

J that's so frustrating I'm so sorry. I wish you could just get some little swimmers already! Maybe the other ladies are right to sit this cycle out in the late by run?

Bre- beautiful lines!


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> Lol "hopefully I like him better by then"
> 
> You're pretty funny dobs!

Lol I joke with him all the time that my love is unconditional but my like isn't.


----------



## Breeaa

Thanks girls! I'm terrified of another CP. I've been having AF cramps and I know it's normal to have some in the beginning but I'm worried. 


I'll catch up in a bit. I'm a little busy this morning but wanted to post a pic since there has been requests. Lol


----------



## claireybell

oooh Breea the 12dpo line can see loads better hehee ohhh im very excited for you ;) do a frer Lol

hope you 'liked' your SO more after therapy Dobs lol! Sorry, i shouldnt laugh but the like bit made me chuckle.. & the Hunger Games tickets werent wasted! Hate it when SO & i argue, esp if hes being a dick & then the next morning all hunky-dory like all is fine? Wtf no!! Was last a dream grr! Men sometimes!! Im doing ok.. Falling asleep before 9ish most night & ooooober sore nipples & cant stop mumching Lol im sure that'll pass when sickness kicks in very soon ha ha! 

Oh J im feeling so let down for you missus.. & we all know how mega itchy shaven-havens are & now all for nothing :( cant believe old creepy dude backed out, chicken s**t! Bet hes regretting that hook up now!!


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> Thanks girls! I'm terrified of another CP. I've been having AF cramps and I know it's normal to have some in the beginning but I'm worried.
> 
> 
> I'll catch up in a bit. I'm a little busy this morning but wanted to post a pic since there has been requests. Lol


On the day i got my very light positive i was cramping loads & back ache, i still getting twinges & odd aches here & there still, i bet your still implanting hun thats the cramping! X


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- the exhaustion will wear off in a couple weeks just nap whenever you can lol 

Also, I'm having so much fun learning even more about my body and tracking! Thanks for all your help ladies. I've decided in either going to o soon or going to start AF lol


----------



## claireybell

I will nap like a Cat MrsG ha ha!! Im sure i wasnt this tired first time pg but i guess i never had a 3yr old to keep me busy .. 

your charts coming along well though :) update your temp for the day your cm says Wet on your chart MrsG! I love temping, its like a svience experiment on ye body hehe! Are you mouth temp or vag? I bet you ovulate very soon


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ok I fixed my chart I did half for today and half for tomorrow somehow lol 

I'm optimist I'll o but also know it's possible AF is on the way so not getting my hopes up.


----------



## claireybell

Do you get wet cm before period usually?


----------



## claireybell

& you got in some more boom boom ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm not sure... The only month I paid attention to was my bfp which was obviously a creamy cm. lol


----------



## claireybell

You'll start seeing patterns on monthly cycles but hopefully you wont as you gonna get preggers Mrs ;)


----------



## gigglebox

I will respond to everything later but right now I'm in a rush. What do you ladies think of this OPK? The left side of the test line is definitely as dark as the control, but the rest of the line is lighter I think this happen last month And it was positive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think it's super close. I would say positive at least until tomorrow when you test again and see what happens. Just bd as much as you can! 

Hope all is well with your dad.


----------



## JLM73

Ugh:sick:
Dobbles ....don't know how you do it...:drunk:
earlier and Sooooo have a wicked headache tonight....
Also my "donor" phone rang earlier, and I ig'd it
rang again tonight and I just had a nice chat with a VERY young donor....seriously 22/23...can't recall...OMG...:dohh: super fertile, made 2 boys, been signed on with the donor clinic since 19!
he is literally 20 years youngeerrrrrrr than me ...But he has a uber sexy voice...and is Puerto Rican....My left ovary if killing right no- no idea how I've gone from NO symptoms at O time to this....I NEEED his spermy lol
Can't bring him here with Nosey ass mom, and God help me if he knows my 23 y/o son...I will just die...like right now lol.
He has family at his place too...I can't pay for a room for just a few hours :dohh:
I seriously may have to cougar him next month...Ok I am off the old pervert man barrel bottom and onto the "possibly a friend of my son " barrel :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J! You found a donor in the nic of time and then no where for you to her down to business! Oh jeez! Man I hope somehow you figure this out tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

double:dohh:
This is oh so sad...he has fam at his house and so do i so we have no where to meet...aaaannnnndddd my opk is + as F*ck...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh no! What about in the am? If it's positive now there tomorrow morn should be good too?


----------



## gigglebox

PUT THE HOTEL ROOM ON CREDIT!!! You'd be spending money on gas if it were the other donor!


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: LMAO ...you all have NO idea what I'm trying to pull off to make this happen....he's the same age as my oldest son!:rofl::rofl:
Dear God...TTC has cougarized me....:blush:
Looking like assisted AI...good thing is he donates as the local fert clinic, so he has all his papers...


----------



## gigglebox

Do tell us how it goes!!!
And i'm pretty sure that opk of mine was positive, or as close as it gets sometimes, as my cervix is crazy high and crazy soft, and my ov pains are starting to kick in...

Looks like we'll be true official tww buddies, J!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, you didn't tell me how addicting harry potter is....i just started last night, haven't had much time to read (only read a bit last night and tonight) and i'm already a quarter of the way through the first book...

Also, how was the appointment and movie (no spoilers!)

Got in my BD time tonight, so i think that'll be it for now, as far as planning sex goes....anything will be bonus sexy times :thumbup: as of right now i'm feeling pretty darn good about this cycle.


----------



## campn

Ladies, thank you all so much! I'll get back to each one of you tomorrow! Just home from Disney, must have spent close to 15 hours there, that is insane! I saw so many babies and pregnant ladies, even some nursing mamas, that made me go all "awww!" and made me think sooner or later it'll happen for me, or else I wouldn't really have that desire that bad, also made me extremely thankful and grateful for my DS cause they sure don't come easy! 

Hope you're all having a great weekend!


----------



## JLM73

:smug::thumbup:
I got it in!!!
Inserted the cup full lol
YAY! So thought it wouldn't happen this wknd!!
I totally had to break down and do "assisted" AI...hope his 23 yo :spermy: survive the saliva:blush: I'll let you all use your imagination fro there :rofl:
Got the hip prop up going now...
May try and get another cup later today for good measure- tonight was alot of work!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay J! So happy for you. 

Campn- I seriously admire how positive and optimistic you are. I'm always so negative when AF shows.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've had some cramping today. Idk what's going on I never ever have cramps. It's off and on. Was a little earlier today for about 45 minutes and now again. I change my mind like I change my underwear but at this point I just want AF to start already. I can't stand not knowing if if even o'd yet.


----------



## claireybell

Go J yeah you got some girl!! :thumbup: really hope your able to get some more this eve aswell :) 

& Gigs, get in some more when you can hehe im very excited for you girlies this cycle! Have you seen all Harry P's or read any of the books before Gigs? I read & seen them all, geek lol! Book 5, order of the phoenix is a bitch to get through, its massive & harry is sooo moany you want to yell at the book ha ha! I couldnt put the books down once i started :) 

MrsG do you get ov pains or anything to indicate ovulation or nothing mainly just fertile cm? I wonder if you have ovulated recently with cramping.. Do you have any opk's to pee on? 

15hrs at Disney you lucky thing Campn, did you get some cuddly souvenirs?? 

Pacific, if your lurking, hope all is well & af has eased off lots :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Mornin CB! I've never gotten o pains before the only indication is cm which was all messed up for a week due to the cold meds. The last two days I've peed on opks and nothing well they're not exactly really negative but definitely not positive. I'll keep trying though!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay J :happydance: sooo, tell us about him! Is he a cutie? Was he nice? Was it awkward? I'm so thrilled for you this month having a donor that is quite obviously a fertile young thang. 

Camp, soooo jealous, that sounds like a great day! What was your favorite thing you did?

Mrs, that IS frustraring....maybe they're implantation cramps? What do they feel like? Are they one sided? Any fertile cm?

Cb, i've seen all the movies at least once (seen order of the phoenix a couple times) but i don't really remember them. 'Course i remember all the spoilers, like who dies and what/where the last horcrux is....and a lot of other little things....but i am still really enjoying reading it now. I've never read them before, saw the movies first. It's been awhile since i've gotten into a book....last series i got sucked into was twilight :blush: i was actually in the midst of re-reading that series but i'm putting it down for my HP fix :D


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Mornin Ladies
I slept like CRAP last night....not even sure i did :sleep:
Something made me sooo pukey sick all night, tons of stomach acid ugh
Still got tons of stomach acid-Pepto here I come.
So last night was...interesting. Have to say he is super frickin handsome.
He's Spanish, 5'10, muscular, dark hair and eyes- so any kiddo will def have those. I must say he is totally NOT looking 23, but then at barely 5'6" he is built much larger than me!
Annnnd definitely no performance issues or shyness.
Gonna try and meet again tonight, but I am picking up DS today, so will have to come up with an excuse to leave for about an hour.
He's only 15mins away!
He doesn't want to co-parent, but asked if I would be ok sending pics/updates, which is fine.:cloud9:
OHH forgot to update on the old man that stood me up Fri night!
I use a junk email for donor contact, so when I went to close it out this morning, I woke to a loooong email from him apologizing for backing out on me, and explaining that he got cold feet. He has donated 2 times before and has 2 success, but he said as he drove it occurred to him he has no idea what they look like, where they are, and was saddened by the fact that since he didn't give much info to the mothers about himself, those kids will grow up never knowing a thing about their bio Dad- his character, career, personality etc. He said he wants that in future donations.
It was a bit touching, and I'm not mad at him. Wrote him back and told him to just be straightforward with future postings and I'm sure he will find that.
Kinda glad he left me hanging cuz now I have a donor VERY close and much younger:blush: so cougarized right now :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! See, things happen for a reason! Poor guy, that does sound a little pitiful :( did he say if he had any family of his own?


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i wonder if you had ovulated but the meds were messing with your cm then? Maybe the cramps are poss pre af? .. 

Gigs the harry p books are addictive, bet you wont put them down hehee :) the goblet of fire book is ace :thumbup:

Wow J you go get some more tonight girly& he sounds super delicious mmmmmm!! Bless the older guy but yes he shouldve been honest! I think you gotta good chance on conceiving this cycle heheee & 15mins away, fan-bloody-tastic!!


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Lol! See, things happen for a reason! Poor guy, that does sound a little pitiful :( did he say if he had any family of his own?

He mentioned having a 21y/o and a 19y/o I think- yea sounded like he is having some donor regrets...
Annnd he wrote back saying he would help me with the "next" one and that if I wasn't in a relationship, he would like one with me LOL...if dude only knew the chaos of the ttc year, cup spills and all...


----------



## JLM73

Been crampy in the baby oven region:shrug:
Just glad I am not sick and pukey like last night:sick:


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: I suck at my own updates lol
SMU for opk and it's positive to the point the test beats control. Last time this happened I O'd the 2nd +opk day when line passed control!
Praying I do O today, so the *TEAM BLUE* :spermy: can jump that egg!


----------



## gigglebox

Me too, J!!! This pic is wet but it definitely dried darker than the control (top is yesterday's).

Cycle buddies!!! :dance: lol

I am waiting for my true painful O pains to hit today...only bad thing is I'm coming down with something, but my opk got darker so I should be good :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- this sounds like it may be the perfect donor! So excited you have someone close

Gig- get on top of your man! 
Also they feel kind of like AF. Who knows I'm over it. I'm just gonna hump until she shows her ugly face. Lol


----------



## JLM73

:happydance:
YAY Giggy!!! I love it when I have a cycle buddy!!
I am just hoping I got enuff of the pickle juice in last night.
I read up on ways to do home AI to make sure I was doing the best way, and with last donor I always squirted the syringe in and drove home a couple hours, and inevitably sat in wet squishiness:blush:
Last night what I read - the ladies were all squirting it in SLOWLY, and laying on their back with hips elevated.
I did all of the above BUT:blush: 
I kept thinking how guys "squirt" out forcefully...
I had the syringe right at cervix opening butttt...as soon as I injected some ran back out??!! Like WTH figured there was plent space for 3ml of fluid???
As soon as I felt it coming out I stopped , and went verrrrry slow putting the rest in...bleh- hope he can meet up again tonight. I haven't msgd yet- but I did tell him last night I wanted to do it today as well, and he seemed fine with it.
I would feel better tho if we can meet up again.
Oh and I followed the orgasm rule right after i put the pickle juice in...so much more fun with a partner tho lol


----------



## JLM73

Darn hit post too fast!
Thx MrsG!
I'm off to finish the Amy Winehouse documentary on youtube- Its REALLY good!
That voice! such a sad loss:cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Your timing is impeccable J! I'm so hopeful for you this cycle!

When are you going to test? I *think* i'll try and hold out to 10dpo, but more than likely i'll cave at 9...

Omg i'm getting nervous already haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm trying so hard not to think about this but I cant help it! Lol here's a pic of my last 3 opks. The line is getting lighter so I think I might actually have missed the surge. What do you ladies think? Top- Thursday middle-Friday bottom- yesterday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Is the photo up side down? I'm seeing the test line on the left. If that's right, the. I'd say the bottom one looks like it could be positive. For me, when part of the line (usually the left) is darkest and as dark as the control line, i ovulate the next day...at least that's been true last cycle and i'm pretty sure this cycle (though i', still waiting to ovulate today. I have o pain when i press on it, but when the egg is being released it's pain that has me hunched over it's so bad). 

ANYWAY...you might be building up to a serge, too...hard tos ay. What time if the day are you taking them? Everything i've read says test around 2pm with a couple hour hold, and limit your liquid intake beforehand.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, so, being optimistic here...

Say I'm pregnant this month. In January, my Mom and i are throwing my dad a surprise birthday party. Some people, including me, will be giving speeches.

The question is, do you think it'd be in bad taste to announce my pregnancy during the speech? I don't want to steal his thunder. I was thinking about segueing from him being a great grandfather to my son to telling him he's going to be a grandfather again.

Or is that distasteful since it's his birthday party?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes the test line is on the left. We're out and about today so I can't test today. But the bottom one does look like your test from yesterday gig where the outside was as dark. I didn't think about that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think it depends on your family gig. My side- I wouldn't because they would be judgy about it but hubs side I would because they would love it and be so happy. This month is soooo your month!!


----------



## gigglebox

I just got sucker punched by ov' pains :dance:

LET THE TWW COMMENCE! :happydance:


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad:
Wouldn't be my luck if things went well with ttc would it...
My donor can't meet tonight annnnnnd has decided he has cold feet.
He said thru the clinic he never met the women and I guess meeting for a pick up made him uncomfortable sigh
Gah...ladies pls send dust that what I got last night - well 1am this morning- made it to the egg and that I can celebrate a bfp with you all in 10 days or so...ugh
I'm so over using donors...

:happydance: Glad ( and sorry) you got sucker punched *Gigs *lol!

*MrsG* I think you may be right...Maybe you missed it and the temp drop is due to O?? FX and :dust: to us all!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks J! Sounds to me like you got what you needed with perfect timing :thumbup: Hope we can celebrate together in 10ish days!


----------



## mrs.green2015

At least you got some this cycle J! You'll get your bfp but just in case you now have a month instead of last money again. I'd be prepared with donor ahead of time and then say "sorry looks like I'm already prego" lol


----------



## JLM73

I feel bad in a way as When he got hesitant I suggested assisted AI, which obvi requires stimulating HIM, but he was on board last night, now he said he feels like he should only do AI rather than assisted as he has an urge to be involved with me and the child:dohh: I can't win lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J! You must have crazy high pheromone output! All the men want some!

My ov pain stopped, which means the eggy has released :dance: it's so strange thinking i could have a very newly formed zygote floatin' 'round my right tube RIGHT NOW! I'm feeling confident i'm pregnant this cycle, ladies. Now i just have to wait 10 days for the tests to agree :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello beautiful ladies! 
So excited for you J and gigs! 10 days from now we'll be seeing some lines from you too. 

Afm- lots of cm today and then a little spotting this evening so tomorrow she should show. I'm of course bummed but also relieved and ready to actually Ttc again!


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies, hope you dont mind me joining in. ... i feel like i know you all super well :blush:which totally sounds stalkerish.....since i literally read this enire thread (yes. Took me 2 weeks). Thank you for unknowingly keeping me sain during my vaca with my in laws:wacko:

Im so sorry for the losses: Dobby/Brea/Mrs :hugs: :babydust: and fx for you loverly ladies!

CB congrats!!! I share your love for harry potter:haha:

Gigs im sorry you had to wear that awful bridesmaid dress...no lies but i died laughing over how enthusiastic you looked about it...love your duckies! And yours too PL.

JLM I am usually cracking up hysterically over everything you say, especially about your mom, she sounds like my grandma, crazy old bats.

Sonow that i have revealedmy creepy stalkerishness.....:blush:


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Still!!! Welcome to the fun! I do hope you'll be joining in on the conversation nkw :thumbup: come on, give us a little background on ya!

Ooooh that bridesmaid dress....the left boob pocket sat about 1-2 inches higher than where my boob actually was and i'm hoping beyond hope i don't look like a circus attraction in the photos...still haven't seen any yet of me.

1dpo....and i'm for sure sick lol. Why do i seem to get sick around ovulation all the dang time?! This time must be some sort of throat virus. I sound like an old smoker and ...

Hold on, hubs is propositioning me for morning sex


----------



## gigglebox

...the back of my throat is sore, but kind of more like towards the top, not the sides....? I don't know, i'll need to grab a flash light to do some proper looking. 'Course last time i got a throat thing i had it for days, then finally went to the doctor who said it was just a virus and wait it out...within two days it was feeling much better. SO ....will probably not seek medical advice unless i'm sick for a week. Feels like such a waste to hear doctors be like, "it's a virus. Just wait and call us back in a few days." Oh? $75 for that? Fantastic.

Mrs, sorry af looks like she'll show but at least you can start fresh with no more guessing! Good luck to ya this cycle!


----------



## DobbyForever

$75?! That's crazy! I always have a skewed perception because teachers get insane medical care. One time, I was in at the gyn and I was coughing. She was like, "Do you want to do a strep test?" "I don't have strep." "Are you SUUUURE. It's free. You're pregnant. Shouldn't leave things up to chance." I really wanted to be like, "I thought you only swabbed vag."

ANYWAY gl in the TWW Gigs and J! J, don't fret. The one night will totes work. You vixen you.

Mrs, sorry AF is coming but so glad you get to be back on the TTC bus and you know where you are now.

Hope all the preggers are doing well!

PL, where'd you goooo

AND last but not least by any means...
Welcome SP! You'll fit right in with us stalkers- I mean ladies, ;) Props to you for reading the whole thread. I was the first responder and I haven't even read the whole thread lol. Like I love you ladies but when I come home from a s* day of work and there's 3 pages... yeah.... I read like one. :)

AFM still really depressed. Sick now too. I should stay home but no sub, no sub plans, no sick days left... Couples therapy was more like fill her in on our issues so nothing got resolved. SO walked out feeling really optimistic, and I was like about to have an anxiety attack. I think she could tell because she was like, "D, if you need to talk or come in before next weekend that's ok." But I don't have $150 to vent about shit so it can wait.

And speaking of being a stalker... so I found out that the coworker my SO always goes out with is actually like one degree of separation hahaha. He's friends with my brother's singer friends who I recently reconnected with, and he used to do a bunch of plays with my best friend's other best friend. So I may or may not have friended him on FB. Like if SO doesn't want to be my FB friend then next best thing haha. I still remember when I was like, "What if your riding crew friends me?" "They won't ask." "Yes they will." *halfway through our ride* "Hey Dee, can I add you on FB?" lol Anyway I'm going to email my therapist that the moving in thing and the FB thing need to be discussed at next sess


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am here. Thanks for asking. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their journeys.. donor or live in penis! :dust:

As for me: AF is done. Honestly, thinking back I think the last 2 cycles being long may be a blessing now. DH is coming home on the 23rd for 10 days. I am now hoping o is really late this cycle and we may still catch.. a girl can dream right?

Feeling happy today, DH and I talked very long yesterday (twice!!) plus texting. So far our communication has been great. :) 2 1/2 weeks to go.


----------



## gigglebox

That was one huge drawback I hated with shrinks--I got switched from shrink to shrink a lot as a kid (kaiser...their mental health dept back then needed major improvement). Every time I ha to go through my whole history until I just started clamming up. When I finally went to a private woman that I really trusted, she ended up pregnant with twins and had to go in bed rest, and eventually quit. I still have a lot of unresolved issues...

Sorry...anyway, how did you find this particular therapist? 

I'm all blah right now...des is in another speech evaluation and I'm stuck in the other room. I know why they do it but it makes me uncomfortable...at least I can hear him, kind of, through the door. He doesn't sound like he's missing me haha

Anyway this is his last eval, then we discuss results in January. Such a long, drawn out process.


----------



## gigglebox

Glad things are doing better PL! What cycle day are you on? If your cycles are long, I don't see any reason that a late o date would be out of the question!


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*SP!* Welcome aboard:plane:
Glad we got you thru 2 weeks with our crazy topics and humor hehe!
We have all openly admitted TTC makes you:wacko: :haha:
...It may be contagious thru reading as well...sorry!

Well ladies I had a small temp shift up so not happy that it wasn't glaring, BUT my cm is right back to creamy, and the gateway is closed up tight!?
Just in one day!!
Reallly hope that means I O'd yesterday and temp just needs to catch up.
Wouldn't be the first time I had a slow rise post O:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

:devil: Muahahaha
I switched my FF chart to OPK mode so I can see a line for O:rofl:
sooo impatient tsk tsk

I actually put the pickle juice in just after 1 am Sunday morning(Sat night going into Sunday)
Sooo if I popped the eggy ystrdy at least the :spermy: battalion was in at least 6-8 hours ahead of when I was crampy


----------



## gigglebox

Woohooooo (sings in a taunt) J's Gettin' preegggerrrrssss!

So when are ya testing? I am thinking 9dpo...


----------



## pacificlove

CD6, short AF since I am not counting the 3 nights spotting leading up to AF. In reality I think we will miss o by a few days, so i won't test until I am for sure late. So if there is a CD35 I will test.

Gigs, :hugs: hope Des' test results will be what you are hoping for!! :hugs:

J, sorry, I didn't read back through the missed pages, who's :sperm: did you end up getting?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- good luck with des test! Hopefully you get answers soon. 

Sp- welcome! Can't wait to hear more about you! 

Pl- hoping you and hubs can make it happen in the nic of time! 

Why haven't we seen more test from Bre?? Lol don't you know addicts here? Lol 


Afm- spotting stopped but hoping it picks back up again today. I have such a good feeling about next cycle that I just want it to hurry up and start.


----------



## gigglebox

Darn mrs, hopefully it picks up, OR it's implantation bleeding :thumbup:


----------



## Breeaa

Yeah J! Get it!!! Hope those Latino spermies caught that egg. Woot woot! So glad you found a donor in time!

PL, fx you O late! 

Gigs, hope you caught your eggy too! Hope you get some good news for Des! 

MrsG, your temps are looking sporadic. Maybe you haven't Oed yet? Spotting might be good though. Fx! 

Dobs, sorry Hun. Things will get better. I think therapy will end up being easier and hopefully next time you won't feel so anxious. nayhe next time it will be more productive. 

Welcome Sp! I never read the posts before I joined and when I joined I think there were less than 100 pages. I can't remember for sure though. Lol 

Here's my latest test for Mrs G. It's darker! I don't know if I'll buy anymore or not. Maybe a digital in a few days. I haven't decided. Just hoping this one sticks!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Breeaa

OH and I got a super nice temp raise too. Today's test made the others look like they weren't even there! Of course the other two are all dried up now. I'm starting to cautiously get excited.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

Beautiful lines Bre! Congrats again! 

Also, I have no idea about this temping thing. Haha a couple nights I had terrible sleep so maybe that's it or maybe I'm doing it wrong? Lol 

Gig- always optimistic lol thanks!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow bre, great progression! And go ahead an celebrate! If something does happen (which it won't), wouldn't you rather have celebrated a bit? You're knocked up! Embrace it!


----------



## JLM73

*Giggledom* I sure hope the one cup was enough- NO idea wtf these guys have going on that they go from uninvolved donors to I want to beeeee with you gah!

I will test eve of 9dpo and each FMU after ...:blush: soo addicted to POAS when the TWW is in effect lol

Thx *Breaa!*


----------



## gigglebox

Meeee too. I was already really getting the urge today :haha: i just gotta get through the week....then next monday....oh man i better start packing my schedule to stay distracted! Good thing i borrow the entire harry potter series :thumbup: and i'll pepper in plenty of play dates and trips to the city....yup, this tww is in the bag!

Do you think going to a trampoline park in the tww is a bad idea? I'd go wednesday, which would put me at only 3dpo....doubt i'd jostle anything out of place then...

J, are you going to tell him if it works?


----------



## pacificlove

You girls are funny.. in the meantime:coffee:

Can't wait for the next 80 days to be over....:gun:


----------



## StillPraying

Gig I don't think you'll hurt anything at a trampoline park this early :) 

Wait J I'm confused, this latest donor wants to BE with you or BE with the munchkin? 

Bre beautiful lines! Have you told your SO yet? 

AFM....my DH and I are dual Active Duty military. We have 2 girls, almost 4yrs and 8mos old. I say we go ahead and have another baby (a boy please oh makers of baby dust) but DH says wait until DD2 is out of diapers. Im still breastfeeding and No BC buuut.....he pulls out...which is obviously how I ended up on this thread bwahaha.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh yes and I have 2 dogs, English shepherd and a rottweiler...a Ragdoll kitty and a beta fish. 
4 tattoos (one is a memorial of my current babies and the ones I lost)


----------



## JLM73

SP you fit right in- kids m tats hehe
My donor wants the BE with both the kiddo n me

Gigs not sure... If it works and he contacts me, guess I will say something- or of we run across wach other at the local mall etc.

I will give him some time and see-


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like a busy life there Still! Ah, i'm jealous of your kitty. I want one again but hubs put his foot down :( my cat died 3 years ago of kidney failure. I'm pretty sure hubs was secretly celebrating....he hates cats lol

What kind of betta fish do you have? I love them! I was starting a rescue but got too busy with the farm to keep up. I've currently got 3, two are rescues (freebies that petco gave me 'cause they were basically dead) with swim bladder issues. One sinks, the other floats. I'm trying to figure out what to do with the poor floater :( the sinker can at least still swim around, then he settles in his favorite corner. The floater struggles to swim and looks like a dead fish at the surface of the water 99% of the time. I've had him for a couple months now with no improvement, so i'm not sure what to do....


----------



## gigglebox

JLM73 said:


> SP you fit right in- kids m tats hehe
> My donor wants the BE with both the kiddo n me
> 
> Gigs not sure... If it works and he contacts me, guess I will say something- or of we run across wach other at the local mall etc.
> 
> I will give him some time and see-

Does he have to sign an agreement or anything to make sure he won't try to be a baby snatcher down the road? That would be my biggest fear.


----------



## JLM73

Even if he signs an agreement here in FL I could override for child support, or he could for visitation.
He basically said he didn't want to do this anyomore without it being AI and the sh*t got real for him that he would have a child he is not involved with,,blahblah so unless he contacts me after that and it works, I am silent mode-he said that is what he has with his other two.
Had this been said before hand I would have moved to the nextdonor.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's a lot or stress km sure J! I really hope this works for you though with or without him in the picture! 

Still- so are you currently using the pull out method but secretly hoping it happens?

Gig- I swear I was going to say something to you but I don't remember anyway! I know this is your cycle. I can feel it. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhh tis been busy at work today uhhhh so reading back a couple pages has chilled me out hehee :) 

Lol J they all want ye, how flattering hehee! But i can kinda see why they want to be involved as such from an assisted AI as they know its real & happening, in a clinicits in a cup, job done & they probs dont think or hear from the ladies! Reeeeally hope this is your cycle hehe im feeling good thangs :thumbup:

Wooppah gigs you are officially in tww :) i habe to ask with hubs wanting morning sex, you stopped posting & then then like 12/13 mins later was posting again :haha: lol really tickled me

Pacific i hope you get a late ovulation hun as this could well be your cycle aswell ;)

MrsG im very excited that your soon to be officially on cd1 perhaps.. If not IB like gigs said hehe! No doubt you'll keep us posted!

Was the therapist any good though Dobbles? Hope she wasnt one who just seems like 'yup just chat & il take ye money' as some can! I guess its a good thing your SO was feeling optimistic though?.. 

Breea hehee congratuals on your other test chick! Its getting clearer yay!! 

Stills, welcome to the madness Lol! Cant believe it took that long to read all the chat ha ha if you been stalking you'll fit right in :)


----------



## StillPraying

It's too busy, I'll be happy when we are done with the military honestly. 
Love my ragdoll, I hated cats until I was around ragdolls, theyre like cuddly dogs in a cat body!
I'm not sure what kind Leo is...he's red and has so far survived everything under the son. He was a replacement for DD1s birthday fish lol...she doesn't know that...haha


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Does he have a long, pointed tail or is it more like a fan? There are a ton of varieties but veil tails are the most common, followed by half moon....then maybe crowntails (which are all spikey).

Lol CB, yeah he just wanted a quickie before work ;p i looked at the time stamps too and was like, wow, that was fast lol!

Mrs, i feel like you're right and this is totally my month :haha: what's the latest on the bleedy situation?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol gig you're so lucky you get quickies before work! I wish I did. 

No more blood. Only last night when I went to the bathroom. Today I keep thinking it's happening and going to the bathroom but nope. Just lots of watery cm.


----------



## DobbyForever

Random: Have you ever been a little hungry and you're like I'll just make a quick sandwich since I'm going to make dinner in an hour... But then you take one bite of the sandwich and you are instantly STARVING? This is my life right now. I'm so hungry now. I might just make dinner now.

J, that is so ridiculous that people can just change their mind like that. Defeats the purpose of legally binding documents. I can't even. Sorry you have to deal with that drama. :(

Greenie, I had a random spotting day on CD 16 (5 days after I stopped spotting from my loss). I hadn't had any sex so I wasn't sure what caused it. I even temped just to see if it was like O spotting, but nope.

Gigs, I'm sorry to hear that and I totally get it. Everyone seems to have a terrible experience with Kaiser, but I don't know. Maybe I'm flagged or something. I started therapy with them in middle school, and I had a great first therapist. I saw her every week for an hour. But then she moved to private practice. I couldn't find someone I liked after that. But even now, as an adult, I still get offered weekly treatment which I guess is not standard practice. They are only supposed to offer weekly treatment to adolescents and kids.  So not sure why I always get it. I just can't find someone to connect with. I found them on yelp. Narrowed it down to the top three agencies then went on their sites to read up on their therapists. I picked her since she seemed like she had experience with all of our issues. Turns out, she's the owner hehe. So def qualified. Next time will be better, I already shot off an email about what we need to start tackling now that she's filled in.

Brea, that's such a great progression! You would deffo get a pregnant on a digital. You should totally do one :)

PL, glad you and DH are keeping in contact. 2 weeks will fly by :)

SP, yeah that stinks. Hoping you manage to catch that egg or convince him to try a bit earlier. :)

Everyone else... still catching up


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I know exactly what you mean! 

Similarly, have you ever been so excited about your favorite cookie dough that you thought all day about it at work and you were so excited to make them. Only to burn them when you go to make them. Lol

At least that stuck me to my diet!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Greenie! That sucks! And I have definitely been there! And with cake. Like you wait and wait and wait but when you go to flip it out of the pan it breaks in half >< one time I just said eff it and throw spoonfuls of frosting in the pan with my broken cake and mixed it together and ate it with a giant spoon hahaha cake mush


----------



## StillPraying

J are you kinda hoping this cycle doesn't work then? 

Mrs G yes maam, I want to have all of my babies while I can still bounce back after ya know?

PL long distance sucks, at least it's not months, DH and I were stationed apart for a year and it was miserable. Will yall be together for Christmas?

Dobs I hope your new therapist helps, I know how it goes to deal with ones you don't click with. Doesn't help you deal with any of your issues. DH and I have been to marriage counseling twice. The first time the only thing we got put of it was that we both cracked up over how weird the shrink was and his pubes for facial hair bwahahaha. 

AFM...problem with breastfeeding, I've had no return of AF therefore noooo idea how long my cycles are or when and if I O...


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww lol pubes for facial hair. SO likes ours because she lets him make his perverse jokes which he does when he feels uncomfortable

That stinks. Can you temp or does LO wake you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- totally get wanting to bounce back. I want all my babies young and close together. Ok maybe I only want two as of now but I want them now and close together in age. I would LOVE twins! 
Have you had a period at all while breastfeeding?


----------



## StillPraying

When I bfed with dd1 I got AF about 4/5 months pp. But couldn't get pg (not that I knew anything about ttc at the time, that's actually when I started learning) I literally got pg the same month I stopped nursing lol DD2 seems to think I'm an all night all you can eat buffet so I don't know if temp would be accurate? She's 8 months and no sign of AF yet. 

MrsG twins fascinate me! Do you have any in your family?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hubs has identical and fraternal twins in his family. From what I understand identical can be passed down on male side but fraternal are only on female? So we have a slight chance there. Plus when we are actively Ttc I take something to stimulate ovulation which can cause multiple eggs to release. So we have a chance just not a very large one. Lol


----------



## StillPraying

Mrs some chance is better than none! I cant imagine being prego w/twins :-k im a small person so i imagine the belly makimg me fall over :shock:

Gigs the :fish: has a flowy jagged looking tail if that makes sense?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just checked cm which started the bleeding again. It seems to be turning into more than just spotting. I'm super optimist about next cycle. Would you ladies consider this cd 1 or tomorrow? I'm literally about to fall asleep. 

Also random, what do you ladies think about ghost?


----------



## JLM73

mrs.green2015 said:


> Dobs I know exactly what you mean!
> 
> Similarly, have you ever been so excited about your favorite cookie dough that you thought all day about it at work and you were so excited to make them. Only to burn them when you go to make them. Lol
> 
> At least that stuck me to my diet!

:blush:
Um yeaaa...well no. I actually ate the cookie dough, very few made it in the oven lol
My daughter sold 10 lb tubs of it to keep in freezer/fridge depending when to bake...that sucker became the dip a spoon bucket, eaten as cookie dough OR i mixed some into icecream :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Oh nooo *Still* I'm hoping beyond hope this cycle works!
He won't be inviolved - just the way I wanted it- he stopped texting me yesterday and didn't answer if he wants to know if it worked. I think he was fine doing the cup thing , leaving it at the clinic where he never met the recipient,but Sh*t got a bit too real for him when he met me face to face for the cup lol.
He has my email and phone # so he can reach me if he wants an update or pics.
Gah after 1am here I need to get a :sleep: on...damn insomnia
:dust:


----------



## claireybell

Ahoy girlies! Trying to do the catch up read, have Drs at 920am today so excited to get 'booked in' hehe! 

Hope you get some sleep J insomnia sucks ass :( 

Ohhh Twins MrsG hehee! My Nan had Triplet siblings OMG fraternal.. We're still waiting for that Gene to pop out somewhere eeek! Identical twins can go either way usually & its random, my SO friend is an identicsl twin & his girlf is pg but just a single pg so it just depends, fraternal ones if anything will pop out if girls in your family have had twins :) how exciting! I would wait until you get a full bleed to class cd1 i never really count spotting, weird how its starting & stopping, frustrating! Hopefully your body will make its mind up very soon :)

Stills, i managed 4 months with Riley but his teething got so bad he ruined my nips Lol! I got my af 2months later, i was on a progesterone only pill but was guff at taking it same time each day! Your dd nursing like an all night buffet :rofl: hahaaa this cracks me up!! Lil milk monsters arent they ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes CB, i want to breast feed as long as possible this time (if i can, DS1 wouldn't do it) and i toooootally forgot about the breastfeeding with teeth thing :( i'm scared lol

J, i find that's true a lot with people....abstract thoughts are so much easier to deal with than the real deal. 

Mrs, i have ghost stories that make me a believer of ghosts, for sure. Not sure if it's just residual energy or that actual ghosts that can move and think and mess with people exist....but definitely some after life energies. I'm actually kind of sensitive to that stuff....haven't had anything happen recently but aboit 2-3 years ago hubs and i stayed in a hotel in Knoxville, TN. The second my foot touched the second floor i got the bad mojo vibe, like someone killed themselves. When i went to check out of the hotel, i asked the front desk guy, "so....i know this sounds crazy but did someone, like, try to kill themselves upstairs?" He confessed that years ago a husband and wife for into a heated argument upstairs, and she shot herself in the stomach as a suicide attempt. He didn't know if she died, but my guess is she did.

My throat is killer, and i want to pee on tests already. I sound like my late grandma. Well, the smokers voice, not the wanting to pee on things hahhahaha


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa!!! Im just getting over the smokers voice from my lurgy & im always needing to pee, im halfway there :haha: i wouldnt judge you if you poas now .. We've all done it at 3/4dpo hahaa! 

Riley had no teeth until 7month but i wouldve bf Riley longer but his gums were so sore bless him he coulfnt feed properly so it was onto bottle, i hot upset giving him his first bottle lol, my cousin was 'yeah its your first step to freedom, you can have Wine now' lol! 

Spooky ghost story that in the Hotel room gigs :-/ im a scared cat with stuff like that, a friend of mine goes on Ghost hunts in random places in UK, he said strange noises & cold air comes out of nowhere in some places but no actual ghosts are seen..

Drs apt went well :) filled out my Maternity exemption cert so free prescriptions & dental for next 2 yrs :thumbup: & paperwork faxed to hospital & early scan request hehee!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, that's a heck of a benefit! Did they do any testing? I guess you're too early for a scan or anything, right?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm running a fever, well the beginning end of it. My BBT was 98.7 after going to bed at 98.43. And I always say, if my BBT is that high I'm either pregnant or sick. Well, I'm deffo sick.

BUT... just wanted to say I bit off a chunk of my mom's nipple. You should have seen the straws I used as a kid. Totally mangled. It either healed or she had it sewn back on, but she never lets me live it down. Anytime I would complain or ask for something, "DO YOU REMEMBER HOW YOU BIT OFF MY NIPPLE?!" Even my younger brothers finish her sentences sometimes hahaha. Just thought I'd share that nugget.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha dobs. You bit her nipple off!! I love you.

Gig I total am sensitive to this at suff too. We have something that hangs out in our house occasionally. Like last night. 

AF is here! Cd1 here we come!


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Wow, that's a heck of a benefit! Did they do any testing? I guess you're too early for a scan or anything, right?

I know, its part of the UK NHS (national health service) you pay usually for prescriptions, dental etc or private healthcare, each month when you get paid in uk, taxes & National Insurance gets deducted but its a basic minimal amt & drpends on how much you earn, that pays for stuff like maternity ;) i get all scans, blood tests, any screenings if needed for any issues free as such, i be having an early scan next thursday (6wks) for that study i was saying about, probs about 100 pages back Lol! But the epu will want to see me poss before then as previous ectopic :-/ eek! They do them from 6wks which il be tomorrow ;)


----------



## claireybell

Cd1 MrsG! Yey! You mustve ov'd when your meds were messing with your body & cm! Still, first cycle back to ttc, im really happy for you :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

StillPraying, I don't know how military families do it. DH is coming home on the 23rd and flies back out on the 3rd of January. He'll then be gone for 7 1/2 weeks then. Still trying to convince him to take a 3 day weekend and come for a visit. We have enough travel points it shouldn't cost us too much. (his flight over christmas didn't cost as a penny)

JLM: you are in trouble. You have officially invaded my dreams! I had my brother in law over for dinner last night. In my dreams, I dreamt that he told me that he is donating his sperm to one of the girls I work with. He felt bad for her as she and her husband are having trouble conceiving. They meet at their gym every morning for the cup of donations.:haha:

CB: glad your appointment went well!!

Gigs: I totally believe in ghosts. I believe we had one in our house for a while. For a while it was every night that our large 90lbs dog would jump onto our bed, try to curl up by our heads and then growl and bark towards the bedroom door. You know the type of bark that lets you know someone is there? Not, a playful bark, but an alert bark. We'd show him no one was there, etc. On a few occasions when I was alone I'd talk to the ghost "Go towards the light, we mean you no harm and the dog stays in the house". After that it would be better for a few nights. 
On a couple of occasions our TV turned back on after we had already gone to bed. Our neighbours are far enough away that there is no interference of signals. We thought of that.
I told my mom who then got me some holy inscents from the Vatican (through our former very religious neighbours in Germany) for me to burn. I never did burn the scents but ever since that stuff has been in my house in a little glass jar we've had no more ghost.:thumbup:
We did find out that the person that used to live in this house died, but he did not die IN the house.


----------



## JLM73

Mornin Gals...draggin ass here as I slept so so ...Not looking fwd to older son's driving test today :dohh: He just won't stop taking off and truning like it's a video game!
I keep telling him drive like you are 90yrs old and have a nit picking:jo: in the passenger seat!
Oh well, he's 23 so if he won't listen he will learn the hard way...tho I REALLY hope he passes so he can buy his friend's car, and be on his way to getting OUT lol.
He's no trouble really, but that's only because he does nothing but eat sleep work and play vid games alllllll day and night.
*MrsG* hope your :af: 

*Dobs*:rofl: You Nipple Nipper you!
DS I BF till slightly over a year, and that was only because he wanted to before every nap and at night before sleep.
He didn't care for baby snacks or foods at all.
He had tons of teeth but really only bit me a couple times- and I yelled OW! NO BITE! and would make him unlatch for a minute.
He then decided anytime I held him he would try to pull my shirt up and say "bite?bite?"
Lol it was so cute, but I felt bad cuz that was when I was def abstaining to ween him.
Nips def develop tougher skin as you go on, but at 5-6mos he was the master of laying with me to Bfeed, and as soonas he heard a noise where he couldn't see, he kept the nipple gripped in his gums, but pushed himself up into crawling position to "turn" and see where the noise came from lol. Didn't hurt oddly enough, but he just didn't get that they are't meant to be twisted and removed!

AFM temp is still creeping along like a tortoise... I can already tell FF is gonna give me hell on O day...


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* sorry you are cd1 officially, just saw, but agreed first cycle back in the ring!! 

*Pacific* Lol :blush: Welllll he's a hottie then cuz my ex co worker sure was lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, sounds like a normal 20something year old...


----------



## pacificlove

Eh neither one strikes me as good looking. BIL just isn't my type. and the co-worker would probably look better if she didn't put on a ton of make up to begin with.


----------



## Breeaa

I'm freaking out today. I keep having weird cramps on my right side and I can not tell if it's round ligament pain or ectopic. I keep reading it's too early for either and ectopic pain comes around 6 weeks. This is the first time in a few days which makes me think it might be round ligament. I was having it even before I reached 4 weeks. Maybe I pulled something? I think the fact that it's the ovary I had o pains with is what's scaring me. Too much stress. I'm going to wait a few days and see if I get it again. It only lasted about a minute or so and its been while laying down so I'm hoping I'm just laying wrong. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Breeaa

Ok so Google can sometimes be helpful. I found out that having a full bladder can make round ligament pain worse and I indeed hadn't peedddd yet after I peed I laid back down and it was no longer cramping (could be from getting up too). Fx ugh this is so stressful!!!!!! I just want a little sticky bean in the correct area!!


----------



## pacificlove

Breeaaa :hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

Once the baby is born I'll be ok. :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- when I went to the ER for bleeding I told the nurse "I'll be ok once I'm passed the second trimester" she and my best friends mom (who took me) laughed and said after the 1st trimester then it's the rest of the pregnancy as then the baby is born! And if you thought you worried now just wait!! lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- hopefully you don't get full on sick! You were just sick you can't get sick again. 

Cb- glad your appointment went so well. When will you have a scan? 
J- good luck with your sons test!

I'm actually super excited and happy today! (Even though I have cramps like a bitch) cd1! I get to take those meds again so I can get prego, we finally have coffee in our office, which is a huge accomplishment. And I closed my first client that was all on my own and I haven't even finished my probation period yet!!


----------



## StillPraying

Morning ladies:flower:

DD1 i bfed for 14 months...she got almost all of her teeth before 1 and she only bit me once, I screamed, she cried, never again. Bwahaha dobs I'd hold biting my nipple off over their heads too! Lmao. Dd2 bites me, but she doesn't have any teeth yet...is that weird for 8mos:shrug: but she bites and I yell and she smirks at me! :dohh:

Mrs cheers for coffee! I'm so excited for you to be trying again! :happydance: I admire your resilience maam, after my Mc I went batshit crazy for a while. I honestly believe there aren't any safe points in pregnancy. I thought I was good when I hit 28 weeks then everything under the sun went wrong and...preeclampsia, early induction, almost dying, lol not trying to scare anyone, but the truth is we just have to be hopeful and do our best to stay positive because unfortunately it's just not in our control you know? The fact that you're willing to get back on the TTC bus is truly amazing!:flower:
What kind of work do you do?

Brea I love google lol doing stretches can help too, do you do yoga? Cramping and pinching is normal in first tri. Just try to breathe and keep yourself occupied with something. I know how scary it is hun. FX this is your stickies bean ever:hugs:

J....your son is a year younger than me...:blush: am I the baby of the group then?! Okay good then I won't uncross my fingers for you! Glad he seems to have stopped pushing the issue. 

PL some military branches are more family friendly than others, but yeah it Def sucks. I feel for ya! March and you'll be done wit the distance right?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- that was so sweet thank you! I was super sad for 3 weeks and then was like "I want a baby" and everything changed. I still cry sometimes but I'm really trying to be more positive and optimistic. 

I work in advertising sells. So I basically sell the commercials you see on TV. It's can super stressful but totally worth it! I'm still working my way up but people who have been here about 8 months or so make so much freakin money! They all drove new bmw or Mercedes and have huge houses! My mom did it with this company for like 20 years and it gave me such a wonderful childhood plus is super flexible. If I need to leave for a doctors appointment or pick my kids from school it's all ok. That's why I decided this v a traditional 9-5. 

Also, you're not the baby. I am! I'll be 24 next month.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, congratulations mrs!!! That is all very great news! Honestly, i know there are a LOT of great feelings to be had in this world....but impressing your boss definitely feels pretty damn good. Well done!

J, good luck to him! Not trying to be offensive, but why is he so late in getting his license? 

Dobs, we can be miserable together. I'm over here sick, too :( got the shits and my throat is sore and now i'm all run down feeling...my extremities are also freezing ao i think i may have a mild fever, but haven't checked yet...

Ok, so being sick in the tww: good or bad or doesn't matter? I'm hoping it doesn't mess up conception...

Also, one of my closer friends down here, the one that had a mmc at 8 weeks, just found out she's pregnant again! I am soooo excited for her! I am hoping so much i'm right on her tail. It would be awesome to be real life bump buds :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> I'm freaking out today. I keep having weird cramps on my right side and I can not tell if it's round ligament pain or ectopic. I keep reading it's too early for either and ectopic pain comes around 6 weeks. This is the first time in a few days which makes me think it might be round ligament. I was having it even before I reached 4 weeks. Maybe I pulled something? I think the fact that it's the ovary I had o pains with is what's scaring me. Too much stress. I'm going to wait a few days and see if I get it again. It only lasted about a minute or so and its been while laying down so I'm hoping I'm just laying wrong. :cry: :cry: :cry:

Ah hun, dont Google as it only gives you the worst case scenario! I had an Ectopic, i was having bad cramps & bleeding which looked browny red - even looked like prune juice & that was at 5+5, it had gotten worse by 7+3 & i pushed for a scan, good job i did! I font want to scare you i just wanted you to know the difference xx yours sounds like it is stretching ligaments hun, im still having ovary twinges & i had a burning twinge earlier & then it went after drs, im sure all is fine in there :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> I'm running a fever, well the beginning end of it. My BBT was 98.7 after going to bed at 98.43. And I always say, if my BBT is that high I'm either pregnant or sick. Well, I'm deffo sick.
> 
> BUT... just wanted to say I bit off a chunk of my mom's nipple. You should have seen the straws I used as a kid. Totally mangled. It either healed or she had it sewn back on, but she never lets me live it down. Anytime I would complain or ask for something, "DO YOU REMEMBER HOW YOU BIT OFF MY NIPPLE?!" Even my younger brothers finish her sentences sometimes hahaha. Just thought I'd share that nugget.

OMG i cant believe i passed this - you bit off your mums Nipple?? :rofl: omg lol! How old were you Dobby?? Im sorry your feeling poorly hun, hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## gigglebox

Agh, i knew i missed things i wanted ro comment on!

Bre, from my understanding, if you have an ectopic, the pain is consistent and can't be relieved. It also happens later when the baby is larger and pushed on the tube. I think you're too early for that, what you're describing sounds like something harmless to me :hugs: but if ever you're worried, call your doc!

Dobs, we may have to start calling you Nipple Chew. That is hilarious, btw...but, i mean, i'd be livid if it happened to me. I might drop the baby...like, a reaction...i don't know, but it wouldn't be good. I have extreme reactions when people intentionally injure me, but i think that is from years of being beat up by my brothers as kids. I mean, enough to leave bruises/marks. Now, my hot button is someone intentionally screaming in my ear....that shit hurts, and it practically makes me instantly see red. I just can't take it for some reason....

Hmm. Told you i had 
unresolved issues :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

StillPraying: yep, we'll be together again at the end of February. There is a chance he may be gone 4 nights a week as his work is 1 1/4 hour away from our home (includes a half hour on the ferry) So he may want to stay there during the week. The good news is, that it's close enough that I can just drive up there for his contribution in TTC. haha Yes, we have talked about this. :haha:


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Lazy arse son as you UK gals put it...
He played vid games till 5 AM and def wasn't up by noon, so he didn't go test for driving!
Gigs - I think it was you. he has never had to get his license , as at 19 he went straight into the military, and they don't require a driver license!?!
You can drive military vehicle with no license, so he never got it.
Now al his friends let him drive without one, so he just does...sigh.
Now he wants to buy his friends old car, and can't get insurance or tag without a license....that is why he is in crunch mode!


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific and MrsG*- than you !
*StillP* Yea I think you are the baby of the board now that ShaeScott has disappeared!
My oldest son is 23...donor I just used 23 ugh :dohh: so scandalous lol
My oldest 2 kiddos are 5 yrs apart, and it worked out lovely! If I get pg this cycle they will also be 5 yrs apart so hope it works!
I'm 42 now, and pretty sure I am the :jo: of the board lol


----------



## gigglebox

You may be the oldest, J, but that's why we all love you! You are the mommy of the thread :haha: ok, gross, you'd have to have gotten pregnant at 12 or 13 to be my mom (i'm 29) but i digress. Funny thing is most of my "real life" mom friends are closer to your age than mine. I only have one who is 27, the rest are in their mid to late 30's (sans one who just celebrated her 40th). I know it's just 'cause our kiddos happen to be close in age....guess that's what happen when you start early--first house at 23, married at 24, first born at 25....

Enough about my saga.

ONLY 2dpo! Wtf! I need to pee on a stick already! I even considered doing it starting, well, like, now just to get in the routine of it so there isn't such build up and anticipation next week....i always get so nervous testing!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol if it makes you feel better gig I'm on cd 1 and I want to be on something!


----------



## gigglebox

Grab some chepo opk's mrs!

Guess i'm up with my insomniac friend, J tonight :haha: full on sick, not sure with what....a virus of some sort. 101 temp last i checked, and here's the thing with me...when i have fevers, i can't sleep worth a damn. I seem to be able to in the day, but i wake up stupid early. It's how my mom knew if i was faking or not to get out of school. If i woke up late saying i was sick, she wasn't buyin' it. If she got up at her usual 5:30am (teacher) time and i was already on the couch watching tv, she just knew, would mutter something like, "sick, eh?" And grab a thermometer. 

Love how typing makes me sound fine and chipper. It's a dang furnace up in here! I'm trying to assist this fever in killing off things but not very effectively...i'm topless under a goose down blanket, lol! Not as hot as you are thinking, i promise. And i'm starving...but when i eat i feel nauseated. Took tylenol but no fever break thus far :(

OH WISE J, should i be concerned? I don't want to fry the egg, so to speak.


----------



## gigglebox

My head's all focused on fried eggs, TOTALLY forgot--i finished sorcerer's stone tonight! I must have been reading for 2.5 hours straight....

I have never finished a book this quickly in my life (in 4 days). I guess i can thank the insomnia fever for that at least....

Will totes be staying in bed tomorrow, hope i can get some sleep and start the next book .


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Gigs, hope your fever shifts & you manage some sleep tomorrow & start feeling better :( Will hubs be looking after Des? Omg haha told you i bet you wont be able to to put the Harry P book down :haha: 

Pacific i love yours & hubs planning the rendezvous ttc, its ace hes only a short distance away, make it count hehe! :thumbup: 

J, im second oldest here then, nearly 35 :huh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs I've been googling for you! From what I've read being sick can delay o but shouldn't have any effect on implantation! One person even said it could be a higher chance since your body is fighting off the sickness it won't be fighting off the pregnancy. 

But I agree J will know more! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs hope you feel better soon!!

Is anyone due to poas in the next couple of days?

I am going to the post office on Friday... (a 45 minute drive from my house, plus stupid monday to friday hours make it impossible to go regularly). So I am taking Friday afternoon off work for some other errands and the post office. Should have my thermometer, opk sticks and pee stick waiting for me.


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww thanks mrs! Fever's gone this morning but i still feel yucky. Hubs stayed home from work and is out with Des right now (took him to the tramoplene place). 

Cb, my only problem with the book was it followed the movie so closely (well, the other way around) so i knew what was going to happen. Still enjoyed it though!


----------



## gigglebox

I'll probably start testing Monday, against my better judgement. It'll only be 8dpo

Yay for half days!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay PL! 
Glad the fever is better gig

Is anyone else getting these error messages? The site won't come up half the time now. 

Also, I'm pretty sure AF knew I was excited about starting because my normal easy 3day period is not going to be this month! Yesterday and today she's super super heavy. I think it's revenge.


----------



## gigglebox

I was getting errors all this morning, but nothing now...just annoying giant adds for some stuffed unicorn thing.

Sorry af is being so cruel :hugs:


----------



## JDsBaby

Hi Ladies :wave:

Can I join the fun? I kinda read every page of this thread:blush:. I have to say it has so many ups and downs it was like reading a novel lol

To give you a little background I am 38 my DH is 39, I have my 15 yr old dd from a previous and my DH has 4 from a previous 18, 14, 7 and 9 I know people might think we are a little :fool: for trying for another but I've always wanted another I just never found my perfect mate to share the experience with.

My DH has his moments when he freaks out and decides last minute to pull out :wacko:. Well this month he didnt :happydance: I am currently 12 dpo and so far the witch hasn't showed any sign of making her appearance. 

You ladies seem like such a supportive, non judgemental, fun bunch I just had to say hello!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey JD! Welcome to the crazy group! 12dpo, have you tested yet??


----------



## JDsBaby

I used a cheapo test from the $ Tree BFN it's says on the box for day of missed period but, I had to pee on something lol. I do have a frer but trying to hold out until Saturday when AF is due


----------



## gigglebox

Hi JD! I thought your name looked familiar, def think i've seen it at the bottom of the page before :haha: 

I definitely don't think you're crazy! I think it's so sweet you've found someone to do it again with. 

How long is your LP? And how do you know when you o'd, do you temp? Opk's?

I'm nosey.


----------



## pacificlove

Hey JD, welcome to the group!! I say :test: living through all you testers for 3 months so I'll be a bad influence if you don't plan on testing until AF is late. 

2 weeks from now I'll start the 3 1/2 hour drive down to the airport... Wohooo!


----------



## JDsBaby

Hi Giggle:hi:

I think we would be even, I'm obviously nosey lol I just read almost 400 pages of all of your conversations :haha:

I've been tracking my cycle for 4 months using a phone app, and opks. I'd love to temp but I don't sleep very solid so my temps are all over the place! It seems my lp lasts 12-13 days. I thought it seemed short but my gyn says its pretty decent :shrug:


----------



## JDsBaby

Hi Pacific:flower:

I know I know, I honestly think that frer under my sink is mocking me! After so many BFNs the last few months I decided to try my best to at least wait til AF is supposed to arrive. Then I went to the $ Tree and bought 6 cheapies


----------



## gigglebox

Mine is 12, and i have a bay, so i think it's good! Actually i know they say 14 days is average but i feel like i see lots more ladies with 12-13 days. Actually it makes me wonder how they came up with the "28 day average" stat...

Pl, it's going to FLY by! Btw i think we may end up eating a few of our ducks :blush: 'course that's hubs job to cull/clean 'em. I'll do the cooking...but we have 6 that we now call the Tastey Gang. They get out of the fence every day--4 white layers and 2 khaki's. If we don't eat them, a predator probably will this winter. Might try to sell the KC's though, as they're on the smaller side for meat birds....

Have any of you all had duck? Omg, so good! It's seriously like someone took steak and chicken and created a super meat. Like a fine steak with crispy skin. Mmmmm. 

Don't tell the ducks i said that (even though when they piss me off, i always threaten to eat them :haha: )


----------



## JDsBaby

Thanks Giggle that makes me feel better, I know I'm not the oldest on here but my age use to make me concerned until I started educating myself.

I've never tried duck, I have always wanted to but never had the opportunity. Sounds amazing.

Don't worry your secret is safe with me, I won't tell your ducks lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I hate all birds! We're outdoorsy. But I've only ever hunted birds because I hate them. Lol so I've had pheasant, quail and duck. I think it's just gross. But a lot of people love it.


----------



## DobbyForever

So sick. Fever. Poo.

Hi jd. Sorry for the lack of enthusiasm. Dying.

Duck is delicious. Thai/Asian eat duck all the time. If o could door dash 99c market I would get a duck. Soup is better anyway


----------



## claireybell

OHhhhh i luuuurve Duck! Peking style Duck from the Chinese is sooooo good! I coukd easily eat some Duck right now mmm! 

Hi JD :wave: ive seen you lurking on the pages aswell hehe i hope our Novel is a good read Lol & the next chapters involve you ;) 12dpo oooh you are strong holding out not peeing on that frer :thumbup: 

Sorry your still poorly Dobbles, theres loadsa yukky bugs everywhere at the moment urhhh! My cold has gone to my Sinuses again - Joy!! 

Those 2 wks will fly by Pacific, just think of sneaky cheeky bd'ing hehe!! 

MrsG hope your af eases fairly quickly so you get on that ttc wagon giddy up girl ;)

Gigs i heard the same as MrsG about being poorly & the body fights off the illness & stops trying to fight off implanting! Fingers crossed for you chick


----------



## claireybell

Breeea hows you feeling today?


----------



## pacificlove

Anyone ever have parking lot :sex: well, we may not make it home. It's a 3 1/2 hour drive when the roads are good. :rofl: A girl has needs is all i can say.

Gigs: we bought a duck for thanksgiving. It was delicious. (it was only DH and I, so no turkey for us) Since duck is more fatty then a chicken, I suggest you turn it every half hour and you'll get a nice crisp skin. Also tilt it, and let the fat run out of the body while turning. I think I only have 8 drakes total so will have to separate a breeding group in the spring if I want to hatch any. From what I have been reading a 1:4 ratio is as high as you want to go for good fertility in hatching eggs. 

Don't tell my drakes, but I am thinking duck jerky...


----------



## claireybell

Pull over Pacific hahaaa!!! In uk if you get caught doing that you get a massive penalty fine lol!


----------



## claireybell

I would know nothing about this obvs ha ha


----------



## JLM73

Sorry I have been AWOL
Earlier it kept saying database was down!
:shock:* Clairey*?! 35? You look early 20's in most your pics!
*Gigabyte* The egg will be fine- lol. Just don't overheat yourself ya nekkid goosedown layer!


----------



## pacificlove

CB: same here about the fines... the back of my truck has dark tint though. If we stick to the floor ..:blush: 
The back seats of my pick up truck fold up which leaves a large straight floor space. Ok, I haven't thought about this at all. 

J: I think bnb was down this morning, I had the same error message. When are you testing? Still hoping for a BFP from this donor?


----------



## JLM73

*Dobster!*:friends:

:shock:*Gigsy*...Did you sneak and eat one of the bad duckies thinking hubs wouldn't notice??:haha:
I have only had duck at a HUGE AsianFusin buffet in Tampa-mehh, I prefer white meat ( in my men too :blush:) sooo duck meat to me is kinda greasy and like dark meat- I did LOVE the crispy skin tho!

:hi:* JD*Glad you found our thread shenanigans interesting lol
I found this a few months back, and now I don't even leave the thread ...little addicting!
And Well Played on making it to 12dpo!

*Pacific*I am officially putting it out in the Universe, and demand you ovulate when you and the hubster meet up!

*MrsG*CONGRATS on the sale and impressing the boss!

my temp crept up a bit more, nothing major to report...OK I'm heading back to my YouTube documentary on Princess Diana and the MI6 conspiracy theories!


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> CB: same here about the fines... the back of my truck has dark tint though. If we stick to the floor ..:blush:
> The back seats of my pick up truck fold up which leaves a large straight floor space. Ok, I haven't thought about this at all.
> 
> J: I think bnb was down this morning, I had the same error message. When are you testing? Still hoping for a BFP from this donor?

Hahaa!! Nice! Get in that truck!!


----------



## claireybell

J, its all make up i promise Lol! Wish i was early 20's still.. :) i love all those princess Di theories, very intresting watch! Still cant believe it was like 20 odd yrs ago? So sad as she loved her 2 Boys so much


----------



## pacificlove

:cloud9: DH had a flower bouquet sent to my work!!! All that the little card read was "Brownie Points"

We have been discussing for a few days now on how we each earn brownie points while apart and how we will "cash" them in when united. 
I read the message and laughed out really loud and had to explain to the office girls.

Last time I got flowers was 1 1/2 years ago. It's not often that I get flowers but they usually have big meaning :cloud9:

Hubby is awesome<3

[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_20151209_150903.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20151209_150903.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JDsBaby

Hi Dobby:wave: Sorry you are sick, hope you feel better soon!

Hello Clairey! Lol it was definitely a page turner! It's been hard waiting :-= if I can just make it a couple more days!


----------



## mrs.green2015

PL- those are beautiful! But i may love them more because they're my fav! Hubs got me flowers the day of my mc but before that I think it was on our 6 month dating anniversary over 4 years ago 
i love that you can "cash in" your brownie points SO CUTE!


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* AHhhhhhh!!! I think you should give him double Brownie Points!
That is so romantic!!
Sorry missed your question earlier earliest I have ever gotten a bfp was on eve of 9dpo so likely I'll let the :test: madness commence then.
Kinda wanna wait till AF is due but that TOTALLY violate POAS-addict bylaws:blush:
I also like to think I am pregnant as long as I don't see a BFN :haha:

I'm praying like mad this donor worked out- especially since if he didn't I am back to searching for another donor ugh- I can't even go there right now.:roll:
I figure at 23 and fit as a fiddle ( where the hell does that saying come from?? I have damn sure heard many an off key fiddle in orchestra...but I digress)
As I was saying being a young built stud...I'm hoping his :spermy: had energizer bunny swimming and staying power lol.
I don't need them to last 5-7 days, hell I put it in just after 1am on the same day as the OPK that was darker than the control ( 2nd + opk).
I have been feeling twinges down yonder all day then I'm like :dohh: 
Get a grip woman...I'm only 3dpo:rofl:
On a better note, switched from OPK mode back to advanced and FF gave me proper CH's :wohoo:
:dust: :dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Not sure who asked about early bfps, my last two were 9dpo and 9 days past DTD. So while I am a big proponent of test early because I'm an addict, I should also caution the 9dpo was a confirming vanishing twin and the other one was hypothesized as vanishing twin since my hcg was tripling in early pregnancy. We just never confirmed it with u/s.

PL, gorgeous flowers.

Everyone else.. I read... I had responses in my head... but I don't have the strength


----------



## gigglebox

So glad your cycle this month isn't being crazy like last month!

Omg, PL, that is so sweet and those are beautiful! Brownie points indeed! You should send him literal brownies lol

So tonight hubs and i were discussing how we want our son to be really knowledgable in farming/gardening skills, and then hubs says, "i hope so. He will be. All our kids will be. All three of them."

O_O

Ha, i know i'll see his tune change after we have an infant again! Took him 2.5 years and me 3 to be ready for a second! But it still warmed by heart and made my uterus throb to hear him talk about expanding the fam <3

In other news, fever on and off all day....way more tired than i was last night....

And....already 1/3 the way through Chamber of Secrets :blush:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also about early bfps- I had a bfn at 9dpo with fmu. Then my bfp at 13dpo.


----------



## gigglebox

10dpo on both my son and the suspected chemical.

Dobs, really hope it passes soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, that's adorbs. Also, how can you read when you are sick? Just the thought of trying to read a book makes me dizzy


----------



## gigglebox

I'm just laying down with one hand poked out from the covers (because, despite fuzzy socks, flannel pants, a tank top, knitted sweater, and goose down blanket, i'm still freezing my ass off). Fortunately, even though i'm feverish and get head rushed when i stand, i feel mostly ok just laying like a blob under a warm blanket. Also, i still (very oddly) have an appetite, albeit a small one, and only feel queasy after i eat. I don't feel that at all laying down. It sucks, but it seems to be a merciful virus...

Pl, forgot to say hubs used to get me flowers all the time, before we moved and couldn't afford it, haha. My dick of a boss always saw them on my desk and said, "what'd he do wrong this time?" And just would no accept that i got them "just because". He'd say, "oh, he did something, you just don't know what it is". He thought he was hilarious :finger:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobster* sorry you aren't feeling well:(
Hopefully not due to cheap bottom shelf crap...been there done that:sick: not pretty the next day- but then I go hard when I decide to ...Surely that psycho babble stuff of making yourself feel like sh*t will make you feel so much better once it passes:shrug::haha:
I was cracked out on Amy Winehouse documentaries the other day, been stuck on Princess Di today.
I just love hearing the behind the scene employees, witness etc interviews, cuz media still tends to censor alot- LOVE YouTube lol.

*Gigabot* I never read ANY of the potter books, and saw all the movies but the last one. Keep saying I am gonna have an HP binge movie day.
I only ever bot one of the hardcover books...like the 3rd one I think??
So many things to add to my to do list...

Trying to keep occupied and NOT obsess over stats of how likely/unlikely it is that I get preggers with just the ONE donation...sigh...the whole point of getn a closer donor was to saturate myself in picklejuice!!...well my lady bits lol.
I'll be thrilled if it worked, cuz I don't have another donor aligned, and he pretty much went Ghost to mode, after the other day's admission that he doesn't want to meet who he donates to blah blah- Me thinks it did not occur to him that it may actually WORK lol.
Anyhoo he didn't answer any other msgs, and never said "let me know if it works..."
Sooo:blush: I am not really feeling the need to tell him if it does :blush:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J I think that's a great plan since he didn't really say yes he wants to know. I also love the behind the scenes stuff! I think it's fascinating. 


Today hubs and I found a house we both really like and under budget! It's insane. And when we both started talking about it I got anxiety because we're buying a f-ing house! Totally normal right?


----------



## JLM73

Ohhh yes MrsG! Totally normal...I've had 6 lol, but luckily indecisive ex hubs- so I did all the searching, picking, walk thrus lol.
Awesome you found one you both like afterall, annnnd under budget:saywhat:
That's a double win!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks J! Ya it seems perfect. A lot nicer than we thought we could afford BUT farther away than I wanted from my job.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay greenie! I had nightmares every other day when I put the offer in and then every night in escrow. Total panic and remorse. It's a big purchase. But once I was in and the furniture was in it was all good. Just need to get SO in lol

Does FF not plot your fever temps? I never cared enough to look before but I put in my feverish bbts today and yesterday and don't see them on my chart


----------



## Breeaa

yay for finding a house Mrs!!!! Woohoo! 

Hope you feel better Dobs! 

Claire, I'm feeling good today! A little tired, food aversions, a tiny bit of nause, and as short period of sore boobies. I'm guessing each will increase in length as the days pass by. I'm officially farther along than the chemical pregnancy so there's that. Trying to stay positive!


PL, Such pretty flowers! I miss getting them. I think the last ones were on my bday in July but I can't remember. I wouldn't mind them once a week. Hehe 

J, I think you have a good chance! Who knows, maybe younger Latino spermies were just what your Eggies needed!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobsey* your fever temps should show if you look at the input box for that particular day- but it likely doesn't add them to your bbt curve. I think it is just like if you hit "discard"...you can still see what your temp was etc on the info check box, but it won't plot out.
I try not to use sleep deprived etc unless I get a really whacked temp.
With DS I temped whenever, all diff a.m. times, and that chart still easily showed the preO post O and BFP rise overall:shrug:


----------



## StillPraying

Evening ladies!
Aha JD see I'm not the only nosey one who read the whole thread! Lol

CB if that's all makeup please pass on your skills lol 

Gigs and Dobs sorry yall are sick. My girls had it so waiting to get it. LOVE THE HP BOOKS!! Prefer them over the movies! But they did a pretty good job.

J I think that's a good plan since as Mrs said, he didn't pursue it anytime further or ask you to let him know...keeping everything Crossed for you!

PL...funny story about parking lot bd...did that once before my DH with a guy I was dating. We thought we were in a parking lot, but didn't realize it was for a park....and then Cops knocked on the windows of my jeep...:blush: talk about awwwwkward....

Mrs sorry AF was/is cruel. Are you taking anything to help with this cycle?


----------



## claireybell

Stills, :rofl: in a Park hahahaaa hilarious! Hope they let you guys off easy.. :-/

Aww Gigs, hubbard is thinking of 2 more babies aww how lovely, it scares me to think if i were carrying twins haha! 

Ahhh Pacific your flowers are LOVELY!!! I need flowers in my life, my last lot of Roses which were reduced in price died quite quickly :( booo!! Love the brownie points cash in hehe

Glad your doing well Breea & the typical pg symptoms are kicking in :thumbup: im tired & have sore nips, no nausea or food aversions as yet.. Is it bad that i feel gutted that il miss that? Lol! Hated it last time but maybe it means im carry a girly :) 

I had my faint positive with Riley later morning of 9dpo & this pg was 10dpo barely there in AM but PM was getting darker but hazy still, not sure who asked about dpo positives but thought id share mine aswell ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, yay! Yes, that is a lot of money amd it takes (the average person) years to pay off a house, so totally normal to feel nervous about it! Do you have a link to the listing? I love looking at house photos :blush: i look occasionally when i have zero intention of buying anything, haha.

J, it may have been explained already but why not go through a donor clinic if this one doesn't work (except that it WILL)? And how old was the donor you were using before? I'm confident young fertile boy's juice will get the job done :thumbup:

The tww is hard this time around, much worse than last time...gaaaahhhhhh i wanna peee on thiiinnngggssss


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Morning My lil Chicklettes
*Gigglette* Donor agency would have been first choice, but would be nearly $5k per try!!
Plus they wanted me to do a full fertility workup- blood scans etc BEFORE agreeing to pass the pickle juice:(

All last year to Jan this year was an exBF(we were dating then)- NTNP...:blush:
Tho I was using FF and opks so I knew when to DTD...and we did but Nothing!
He was 44

Earlier this year roughly March until August was a donor I knew from the IVF clinic, he was 35. Distance was a killer but I usually got pick ups right before O and/or day of. (The Cup spiller ):haha:

Then I dated wishy washy- a couple months - he was 43-NTNP- but he was the one I set my crotchal region on fire for with Nair:blush: Glad to be free of THAT, but I still have some skin burn marks ! Ouch...

Annnd let's see this month was the search thru the pervies and fetishists...but sh*t got too real for him actually KNOWing who got the pickle juice and that he may have a child very near blah blah:ignore: He was 23, PRAYING it works to put an end to the donor madness. Not to mention, he already has 2 boys on record with the IVF clinic locally ( I verified it) Crazy thing is They signed him as a donor at* 19*!!
:shock: Craziness. He admitted the first 2 were purely because he needed the $, and those donor babes were in 2012, and 2014.
I'm soooo ready to get off the TTC bus and Onto the Preggers Plane:plane:


----------



## gigglebox

I don't blame you! What a mess. Have you considered fertility testing? I know it costs and arm and a leg though...

Can you share......how much are face to face donations?


----------



## pacificlove

I love my flowers, but I love DH more. :haha: Lots of people commented, from "what did he do" to "what's he planning to buy/suck up to/ bought already" To just a simple "Awe". Now I am afraid our cat will knock them over while I am at work.

J: I hope your donor works out, didn't he say he wanted to know if there was a child?

Mrs: good luck with the house purchase. I hope you get it!! We heard back within 2 hours that our offer got accepted, it then just took us nearly a week to sort out all the details, crossing out old signatures and emending the contract each time. It was a total mess by the time we were done:haha:

SP: that is too funny, lucky you didn't get arrested ;) Akward!!!:haha:

Gigs: I have told hubs once we start having the first baby we can't stop. At least 2 as we don't want to raise a single child and I don't want a huge age gap either. Funny he totally agreed. He has 3 younger brothers though so it was easy.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Thx. Yes when we originally spoke by phone and planned to meet up, he asked if I would be ok sending a pic here and there and updates once in a while.
We agreed to that, but AFTER I picked up the first cup, I heard nothing from him.
I wantd to get another cup night of cd14, but he didn't answer and instead text back "I don't think I can do this. I don't want to know who I may have a child with and with you being so close I would want to be around..." :dohh:
Total game changer. He also said he would stick to AI- so I said ok I get it, but is there any way I can get a cup tonight (sounding like a crack addict lol).
He said No, he wasn't ready to do it again knowing I am so close ...
Sooo hoping the one cup works. I did text him back politely and tell him I understood and in the future he should just be up front with wanting to be part of the child's life- he agreed, and Ghost mode ever since.
I text asking if he wanted to know if it worked, and Nothing:shrug:

*Gigs* I have had all my lab work ( hormone levels) checked a few months ago. Everything came back "within normal limits" 
I also have been charting and temping forever so I am fairly regular other than that 1 O on 16dpo last cycle.
And on the cost- believe it or not- ZERO $. I am not trying to catch a prostitution charge LOL:rofl:
Oddly enough there is a WHOLE lifestyle of men that get off getting women pregnant, so it's always out there for free- just have to pay for std tests.
And luckily the first donor, and this last are booked with local fertility clinics, so they have constant std and blood work ups.
It's nice having a friend in the clinic :winkwink:
She gives me all the deets


----------



## pacificlove

J, that's a tough one... you never know this "kid" may change his mind in a year and ask. 
This is probably a stupid question, but would the clinic "sell" you a cup? Or does this result into them actually wanting to do the work for you. :blush: Sorry, I really have no idea how these sperm clinics work. You can ignore my question. 


BTW: it's DH 30th birthday tomorrow so I have arranged to get a birthday cake sent to his work. Chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate. :haha:


----------



## JLM73

:cake:Ahh Pacific that is so sweet!
The ole Dirty 30 eh hehehe


----------



## claireybell

Mmmmm chocolate cake .. Dribble ha ha!! Sounds lovely Pacific! I never quite understand how the sperm/donor clinics work either.. I think you should be able to just 'purchase' a cup if your tttc. 

Really hope this young whipper snapper gets that egg J, with 2 successes in last couple of yrs its gotta be good s**t Lol! Your chart is rising up lovely :)

Hope the fevers have gone down miss giggle & miss dobbles

Gogs, you should read your way through the hellish tww with Mr Potter ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

J, then i am SUPER confident that the young sperm is what you needed! Your timing was great. I don't see any reason to think your chance is any less than any other cycle :thumbup:

Pl, i have no appetite and even that chocolate^3 cake sounds delectable!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb! I know i have a fever again but i'm afraid to take any meds :( they don't seem to be helping much anyway. 

And yay, little bun is now a pea!


----------



## JLM73

Hope so Gigs!
I am feeling good but cautious this cycle
Got a temp dip today, but then again slept like dog poo


----------



## pacificlove

CB I looked at your ticker and thought "apple already?" Sorry little pea...

Chocolate cake is our favourite. They are supposed to write "Happy 30th!" on the top. 

I have been teasing DH about turning 30 for a long time. Haha, today I wrote him a message saying "Hope you get to enjoy your last day in your 20s" 
Poor man, but I love him so. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> Hope so Gigs!
> I am feeling good but cautious this cycle
> Got a temp dip today, but then again slept like dog poo

Did you sleep like the demonic red dog poo my puppy just left me? ;). I have a good feeling bout the young spermies.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbins* I sooo love you lady lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ewwww red doo doo? What did puppy get into?!

How are you feeling today, dobs? My fever's down to 99.2 last i checked. Sooo can't wait until hubs gets home and takes over so i can properly rest. Des is a little challenging...

Pl, forgot to comment that we plant on doing duck jerkey when the duckies get old/aren't laying anymore.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mine is at 99.8 but I am already down two sick days which is $600. If I take tomorrow off, good bye $900 which is insane. Sigh 

I don't know how you moms do the mom thing while being sick. Huge respect

Gigs... Lol I can see an alpha duck being like, "Let this serve as a warning to all who dare not lay eggs and earn your keep. Lay eggs at their feet or be the jerky that they eat. Now lay you fowl duck! LAY!"

Yeah.... I've lost it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg dobs! I literally just lol'd at work. I love you. 

So there were questions to me. I'll have to go back and reread I have about a million things to do at work today.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh right ya now I remember. 
Still- you mean taking anything to get get prego?

Gig- I have some pics I'll post!


----------



## mrs.green2015

The front
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrs.green2015

Master bedroom
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitchen/ living
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

wow MrsG that house looks lovely, it looks like its by the sea? Love the master bedroom, lotsa room in there for a baby crib :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gorgeous house!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Looks like a wonderful home!! Fingers crossed that you get it!

Gigs: I am looking forward to the duck jerky. I'll see how my older girls will lay in 2016, but I think some will be headed to freezer camp in the fall. Same with extra drakes that I will hatch out. 
I was planning on doing the deed myself but can't imagine doing that when (notice not if) pregnant. There is a duck butcher not too far from where we are moving.

Gigs & Dobs: happy to hear your fevers are going down :) Hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------



## campn

Hey ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on a lot, AF is surely depressing but now it's over. I'm taking soy this cycle, today was my last day, took it from 2-6. I've read very positive things and really hoping it works for me since I know not everything works for everyone. 

Any of you tried it? 

Hope you all are doing wonderful.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> The front

Super cute!!!! Love the hardwood floors!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! I'm hoping it all works out. 

Campn- I took black cohosh which is similar to soy. It worked! Back on it this cycle. Good luck!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, is that a french door leading to a balcony in your master?! JEALOUS! It looks so beautiful!

Campn, i think we all become less active on the forums during af. It's, like, such a discouraging time.

PL, have you looked into methods of delaying ovulation? I saw it mentioned on the countdown site. I didn't realize it was a thing you can do, but evidently....


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs: please do tell what you know??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- sure is a balcony :) man I hope it all works out. 

I'm finally leaving work! I haven't even been out of the office all day. Which is very unusual usually I'm only in the office 3-4 hours. Now to go home and clean! Lol 

Hope you can delay ov pl!


----------



## gigglebox

PL, you'll have to do some googling, i just saw it mentioned but didn't see suggestions...

Yup Mrs, i'm jealous! Do you have a view?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- it's mostly just rolling hills and some flat land. No views of the lake even though it's right down the street. It's country but neighbors still close (which makes me feel comfortable when hubs is out of town or working night)


----------



## DobbyForever

When will you know if you get it?


----------



## gigglebox

*_* sounds perfect! I'm definitely jealous! I've been dreaming recently of a second floor (we have a ranch with a basement) and an indoor balcony. Ahhh, a girl can dream!


----------



## JDsBaby

Broke down 13 dpo and got a BFN on frer, not looking in my favor this cycle:nope:


----------



## campn

MrsGreen- That is such a beautiful home hun, love the balcony! I hope you get to fill it with as many babies as you want! <3


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on a lot, AF is surely depressing but now it's over. I'm taking soy this cycle, today was my last day, took it from 2-6. I've read very positive things and really hoping it works for me since I know not everything works for everyone.
> 
> Any of you tried it?
> 
> Hope you all are doing wonderful.

Hey Campn :) 

Yes!! Not me but one of the ladies in the 2nd Tri did (as it was a good few months ago she fell preggers) been trying for like 28months, startedctaking Soy isoflavones & fell pg 2nd time using it, it shortens cycles & promotes early ovulation :thumbup: hoping it works for you hun!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry you got bfn JD :( until Period arrives your still in though.. Some dont get their positives until way after period is due :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh, sorry JD :( hope you just have a last implanter!

Afm...

Fever is gone :D now i just feel like i have a cold, which beats the alternative so i'll take it.

Annnnnd...My boobs don't hurt. That's kind of a huge deal :happydance: they usually hurt right up until af...

Ok, now to pour over old symptoms...


----------



## JLM73

My temp is approaching coverline??? I know a 5dpo dip isn't out of the norm but it started dropping ystrdy?? Also I feel like I'm getting sick now too :sick: ugh

JD- Sorry about the BFN...how long till AF is due?


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm...i don't know much about charting but that does seem odd.........

Hope it's just early implantation! And feel sick in the tww sounds like a good thing!


----------



## gigglebox

You almost went back to cover in August, too....i was chart stalking you :blush:


----------



## pacificlove

J, hopefully an early implant!! :dust:

JD: you are not out until AF shows, there is still hope! :hugs:

Gigs: I did some googling on delaying o. Seems like the common consensus is why?and that it isn't that good to do.. but then the natural delay isn't that relyable. Maybe get 1 or 2 days out of it. Something as simple as starting a rigorous work out can delay it. Or stress. *sarcasm start*Right, who wouldn't want to stress on purpose? *sarcasm end*

I did start working out last week, feeling good but haven't had a day without muscle pain since. For now I take it as a good sign that the workouts are working


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe get a couple HIIT workouts in and cross your fingers :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Maybe tje beginning of an implant dip J? ))) i had a slight dip at 5dpo aswell & im still fighting of thus creppy headcold/bad sinus which i happened to get like a day or so after the positive test! All good tings hehe :thumbup: 

Glad your fevers passed Gigs!! How many dpo you at now?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, maybe P90X for the month of december.. gosh, well maybe. Although, I don't want o to not happen.
For now I am doing the T25 workouts. 3 more weeks of the Alpha round and then on to Beta in the new year and should just be able to start into Gamma before TTC gets real again. I may pick up running again once on the west coast but no more intense work outs.
Gosh, I have no idea where I am in my cycle.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* lol you are speaking Greek to me with all those letters and #s workouts...P90x I only know because my useless xhub kept wanting a copy:roll:
We literally had a GYM in one room of our house- all workout machines and stairclimber and a bike- it was very dusty by the time I moved out lol

Gihs n CB thx, hoping it is nothing major- way early for an AF dip but concerned my estogen is high or something:shrug:
I seem to have the lurgy ( hehe I love when CB says that!) So maybe being sick is throwing off temps??


----------



## pacificlove

J, T25 is the workout name, it's made by the same people that came out with P90X. The difference is that T25 is only 25 minutes a day instead of an hour long, because who really has time for that? 
Each "round" is 5 weeks long with different work outs that increase in intensity throughout the 15 weeks. I can squeeze 25 minutes in at the end of my day.

My motivation is DH. When we met I had a six pack. The first time he saw it (or was it the first time that he realized what I had? Can't remember now) his jaws literally dropped. I am aiming for that reaction again. It turned him on. I currently have a nice cushion around my mid section that I am actually embarrassed to show. 25lbs to go...


----------



## gigglebox

Giiiirl, i need to get some of your motivation!

LADIES!!! The Omni hotel wants our eggs!!! We are in negotiation and may have eggs in their restaurant as early as next week!!! Too bad our slack bitches are laying a LOT less eggs recently...we were actually right about to cut off the timed lights and switch them to cheap food for the winter since we thought we were "out" with sales. 

AHHHHHH i have so much nervous excitement right now!


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow thats excellent Giggles :) & so near to Crimbo aswell hehe roll on the £'s :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Or should i say $'s ;) 

Haha J i always say lurgy or im all lurgoiled up Lol


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo:Gigs!! That's awesome on the Omni deal
me thinks you need to have a "come to Jesus talk":trouble:
with those freeloaders! Lay...or end up on a plate!:haha:


----------



## JLM73

OMFG!!!
What witchery is this?? My neighbor has this laser beam thingamabob well 2, that TOTALLY cover his house in Red and green Xmas light!!!!
Why did no one telllllll me about this?!?!?
5 mins setup vs 3hours stringing lights????
WTF...
 



Attached Files:







XmasLights.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ladies, I'm very disappointed you haven't been more busy. Just got home from a work party with a killer migraine from the booze and loud music. Was looking forward to eating my pizza and reading!

J- have you seen the o Ed that project the tiny lights that move? They legit look like actual Christmas lights. We want it bad!


----------



## gigglebox

J, i've seen those lights a ton this year, must be new. My parent's neighbor has one. My dad was telling me that when they're pointed upward they interfere with pilots..or something.

Right mrs?! Where are all the dang tests!!?! 

I hate that the tww makes me wish away the weekends...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Show me some stocks that have been peed on!!!

Also omg gigs I forgot congrats! So exciting!!


----------



## JLM73

Oh yes!
There is even a warning when you buy them that says be familiar with your local flight regulations:shock:
Apparently they do interfere with :plane: when ained to the sky...scary!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm surprised they aren't illegal. I can't imagine you could track who does it. Not beyond a reasonable doubt.

Sorry ladies stick sick. Coughed so much my throat is raw and tastes like blood. Hurts to swallow.

Yay for the hotel gig!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg that sounds horrible Dobs! Are you still feverish? Did you have to take off work again?

Thanks mrs ^_^


----------



## DobbyForever

Fever gone. Tried to clean which made me vomit and my heart is racing. Went to work. Got bitched at by my boss and gossiped about by coworkers. It's cool.


----------



## gigglebox

:( hope everything improves :hugs:

Sorry i've got nothing inspiring to say tonight :/ i'm tired. Stomach growling but i'm too lazy to feed it, but nothing sound appetizing anyway....hoping it's another symptom but more likely just residual lack of appetite after being sick.

A former friend/coworker of mine spelled the word "appetizer" wrong (twice) on her xmas party invite ("appatizer"). I don't know why but it really bothered me.


----------



## gigglebox

Also, i want an isolated, stone and wood, one room cottage by a creek. Dreams.


----------



## JLM73

WTF Dobs!? How are they gossiping aboujt someone who is the pic of Beautiful Awesomenes?? Bitches...I have a new favorite saying I heard on TV...
The Moon doesn't howl at the wolves...In other words, they need to go have a cup of STFU, and go sit in the corner AND SIP IT!:trouble:
Nasty Bitches!

I have the sore throat thing too...no bueno.
So OMG OMG you all...2 very weird things today!
1- I go on my facebook, and under "people you may know" My F-ing DONOR!!!!
I have never once looked him up or anything!!! FB is the Devil:devil:

2- My ex SO who you all recall crushed me with saying we weren't really dating etc
Today is his Bday, so all day I put off texting him, but IMO bdays are all of OUR special days- so I just text him Happy Bday, Hope he had a great day, and he said NO that no one else remembered and that I was the only one to say it:cry:
That is so sad!! Even his daughter is gone spending the night at GrandDad's!
His bro lives very close, and he said he hadn't heard from him either...so Sad!


----------



## JLM73

*Giggly*:shock:
ONE ROOM??? How are ya gonna :sex::rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol seriously one room? I need one room just to hold all the freaky non bd be stuff I want haha. ;)

Well it happened last time I called out sick, too. Idk like maybe people are so used to me just telling them everything and I finally decided that I am keeping this to myself. My gyn accidentally left gyn on my work status form a while back and next thing I know someone asked if my lady issues were resolved.... Like wtf breach my confidentiality more? Then, last time I called out to see my shrink because I was having a depressed episode someone overheard me say I was taking a mental health day and was like wtf I wish I could take a mental health day. And I'm like.... Seriously? What I use my sick days for is none of your f*ing business. I didn't say that. So now I was out for two and a half days and the whole staff thought I was out shopping.... Like wtry and my boss thought so too. I was like wtf I always bring my doctor's notes and ask the kid I almost threw up on. The st ironic part of today was our ABC readers came and read "mr. Peabody's apples" which is about spreading rumors after jumping to conclusions.... My principal walked in and nodded along and I was like UMMMMMM HI CHANGE MY NAME TO MR. PEABODY YOU B*ES!

Yeah idk how fb does that I get random people I know but gave zero connections to online

Sorry I am a raging b when sick


----------



## gigglebox

Dude, wtf?! I agree, why you're out is no one's business. Ever. And honestly,who gives a crap? Ok but i did have one coworker at an old job who took of early every friday during football season to watch the redskins practice...that was annoying because his work got passed on to the lot of us on his in his department....

Oh, the cottage isn't to live in. That'd be in addition to my 6000sf 2 lever open floor plan home (to include a finished basement). It'd be my little escape hideaway. Out in my multiple acred woods.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh J no idea on the donor. Did you share any friends? Maybe he was facebook stalking you? But i get weird suggestions all time time. It's actually really annoying.

And screwed former SO! He deserves a pity party of one! He screwed you over, and lest we forget your washed cycle because he decided to be an undeserving dbag? No sympathy!


----------



## claireybell

Dobs that really stinky your Boss & work colleagues diing that, f**king twats!! I hate bitchy behind the back stuff, goes on in my office & thats why i never really chat properly about just general life stuff & home & me as its hotrible! You should get your own back by asking to make some Tea/Coffe rounds ... Maybe slip a bit of ex-lax their way PA HA HA HA HA!!! (plan laugh lol) and then you can say 'oh you mustve caught that evil bug i had' hehe 

Urhh im feeling like utter s**t aswell now! Cold has gone & im left with yet AGAIN evil Sinus pain! On my right eyebrow/forehead & nothing is helping :( my Dr wouldnt gimme anything on Tuesday as i knew it was going that way, just been on the phone to out of hrs Drs, chemist wont recommend as preggers grrrr & he badically said i probs need AntiB's :( left the chemist & put Riley back into the Car & i just burst into tears as its so painful ..makeup every where, i hate this! Hopefully il get an apt today


----------



## gigglebox

Grrrrr. Had a whole response typed out but does been delayed. Make Siri you and now he's talking in between me talking ha ha Ha you and you need not saying you're not shower
[email protected]
Since I didn't want to retype everything, I did dictation&#8230; des keeps Taking over my keyboard so sorry for the super weird response. CB, I hope they give you some relief! I think doctors have no sympathy sometimes....not their fault, i think they just get sick of patients over exaggerating illnesses.


----------



## JLM73

Agreed! *Gigs* Docs do have very little sympathy after a few years of working- spent over 20 yrs working with them and they can be outright assholes. They have a God complex for sure.
Oh and donor and I share NO friends or common interests etc, so that's why Facebook freaks me out. As a matter of fact- I used an old standby cell when we first talked AND a junk email. I later text him from my real phone...so that is the only way they could link me and him on FB...That means F-ing FB and Google are tracking who we text with...creepy ass sh*t.
I know why ppl go off the grid now lol.

*Clairey*:hugs so sorry you are feeling unwell- sinus headaches are a KILLER.
I find benadryl helps reduce the swelling and head pressure- and it can be taken here and there thru preg as needed. I can be dying with a migraine / sinus headache and my rude mother will come to my door complaining Why am I lauing in bed, Why am I so sleep...She peeves me off with that as she worked as a NURSE over 30 yrs.

*Dobster* That is complete breach of medical confidentiality under the HIPAA law and if I were you , AS you serve them some nice ex-lax laden coffee CB recommended, slip a little comment in- "I just heard someone has been talking about me and breaching my confidentiality...sigh, I may have to pursue it legally" Smile and on to the next lol.
HR is pretty much required to follow up on those things and the person CAN be terminated- so I doubt you would hear much more...def do the coffee thing at least- Then you can :rofl: as they run back and forth the the toilet!


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: 
As usual forgot my own update (sigh)
6dpo cm still creamy, a bit more this morning- had to wipe a few times...
Very mild cramping, glad temp rebounded from the 2 day dip tho


----------



## gigglebox

I know i asked a million times but when are you testing J? I really hope this is it this month...i'm just so ready to move along to the next step of preparing for baby (never mind the baby items i already purchased :blush: )


----------



## JLM73

LOL Me too* GIGS*:friends:
I will start in 3 days 9dpo...Tuesday.
Gonna due it with a long hold that eve rather than FMU - since that's when I got a squinter with DS..every FMU after that.
so Im gonna hold off on a frer until closer to AF due date, which is 7 days from now, I'm 6dpo.
Heading out later to get a few walmart cheapos...My mom is driving me batty today!:growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

Makes sense. I was originally planning to hold off until 10dpo but i can't help myself. :blush: Even though i am 99% sure a positive wouldn't show for me on 8dpo, i'm gonna do it anyway :dohh: no self control, man! 

Des is being a crazy no nap monster right now. Like, screaming and coughing in protest :wacko: and we have a smoke detector low on batteries that is beeping....today would be a nice day to retreat to my cottage :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ok ladies, 2 part post here...
First, this was my first positive opk this month (I ovulated about 25 hours later)...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

...and here's the opk I just took now, getting darker still as it dries.

Hoping this is a good sign!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## claireybell

oooh i hope so too Gigs! My opk test line was colourful aswell when i got my positive hehe fingers crossed! 

J your 6dpo already? Blimey thats gone fast!! I think i started peeing already at that stage ha ha

I got some Amoxicillan AntiB's for my Sinuses ohhh thankgod! Hoping it'll start taking effect tomorrow.. 7 day course though, uhhh


----------



## claireybell

J, medical question for you, my previous Ectopic back in 2013 resulted in my right tube being removed & they said my left tube was all clear blah blah etc.. What are the chances of it happening again on percentage basis? Didnt know if you saw anything like this in the field.. Google doesnt seem to give me a straight answer grr! Im sure all is fine but im worried, i keep getting random twitchy pain which cones & goes on my left side but not sure if its ligament related hmmm.. No other symptoms though so i suppose thats a good thing ? :-/


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, did the pain come and go with your ectopic? My understand was the pain should be constant if it's ectopic....?

Ladies...
It occurred to me that really have no symptoms and haven't had any af cramps or anything suggesting implantation...i know it's still early but i just had this sickening feeling it didn't work again this cycle :(


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> J, medical question for you, my previous Ectopic back in 2013 resulted in my right tube being removed & they said my left tube was all clear blah blah etc.. What are the chances of it happening again on percentage basis? Didnt know if you saw anything like this in the field.. Google doesnt seem to give me a straight answer grr! Im sure all is fine but im worried, i keep getting random twitchy pain which cones & goes on my left side but not sure if its ligament related hmmm.. No other symptoms though so i suppose thats a good thing ? :-/

That's how mine is too but on the right. It doesn't happen everyday but it's worrisome. I think you might be in the clear and it's just ligament pain. Baby must've implanted on the left side of your uterus?


----------



## claireybell

Hi gigs, it felt like period cramps last time.. But it wasnt constant, I think im worrying over nothing tbh but suppose its to be expected

Each pg implant can be diff & you may not feel anything, this one was diff to my last ones, how many dpo are you on? I was ib at 5dpo with Riley, nothing with one but cramping on 10dpo & all were neg tests before that :thumbup: def still in miss giggles :)


----------



## claireybell

Hi ya Breea, yeah it most probs has implanted that side.. Same as yours, is it still there on/off aswell??


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Hi ya Breea, yeah it most probs has implanted that side.. Same as yours, is it still there on/off aswell??

Yea it's on and off. I've been feeling it less and less but it still worries me. I'm counting down the days until the first ultrasound. I'll be a little more relaxed after that, I think. 

I joked with DH that maybe the reason I'm feeling ligament pain so soon is because there is more than one. :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb, i'm so impatient, the thought of waiting at least another cycle bums me out. To answer your question, seeing as it's now 1:22am, i'm officially 7dpo. Will probably test tomorrow morning.

Bre, would you be excited or terrified if twins turned up?


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Thanks cb, i'm so impatient, the thought of waiting at least another cycle bums me out. To answer your question, seeing as it's now 1:22am, i'm officially 7dpo. Will probably test tomorrow morning.
> 
> Bre, would you be excited or terrified if twins turned up?

Both! Id love more than anything to have twins but paying for twins terrifies me. Lol 

Woot woot for 7dpo, you'll probably get a bfn but testing is always so damn fun. I was surprised I made it to 11dpo last time!

Btw I saw bfn because it's super early! Lol my guess is 9dpo you'll have a bfp. ;)


----------



## claireybell

I was awake at 415 with Riley zzzZ feeling it now! I have every hope this cycle for you Gigs, frers & pee sticks at the ready hehee! 

Breas i joked Twins with my SO aswell hahaa his face & 'why would you say that?'i think his words were Lol! Early on, i had twingey pains both sides oh dear lord i hope its one ;) my scans this coming Thursday so il def relax then:) whens yours?


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb! Thursday is soooooo soon! Hooe you both get in a nap today, btw!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> I was awake at 415 with Riley zzzZ feeling it now! I have every hope this cycle for you Gigs, frers & pee sticks at the ready hehee!
> 
> Breas i joked Twins with my SO aswell hahaa his face & 'why would you say that?'i think his words were Lol! Early on, i had twingey pains both sides oh dear lord i hope its one ;) my scans this coming Thursday so il def relax then:) whens yours?

I'm so jealous you're going Thursday! I haven't even made my appt yet. I was going to call tomorrow. Chances are I won't get an appt until 8 weeks.


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Omg cb! Thursday is soooooo soon! Hooe you both get in a nap today, btw!

Did you test Gigs?


----------



## gigglebox

No, I'm holding out until tomorrow (8dpo)


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> No, I'm holding out until tomorrow (8dpo)

OH yay! I thought I read you were testing today at 7dpo. Woot woot! Fx this is your bfp cycle!


----------



## gigglebox

This morning's negative...I've still got time though!
8dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireybell

yeah i know, its come around really quick :) i hope its all ok in there, the twingey pains feel just like Ovulation pains but a bit sharper, it could be the stretching but what will be will be i guess.. f'xd  The only reason for the early scan is because of previous ectopic but if i hadnt had that it be the standard 12wk scan, im still awaiting call from midwife.. call you DR and get the ball rolling hehe!

8dpo still early Gigglebot, is that a 10miu sensitive strip? i will zoom in better when i check my iphone when im home, just making uses of the work PC lol.. if i zoom too much everyone will see what ive been upto with baby making ha ha!!


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> This morning's negative...I've still got time though!
> 8dpo

Definitely still have time! Fx


----------



## pacificlove

Lots of time left! Gigs, this is your month!!

J, are you testing yet?

As for me: my thermometer and pee sticks arrived in the mail; I have remembered to temp once Saturday morning. I should probably also find a good fertility app for my phone, any suggestions?
It's official, DH is coming home next week. seems much closer now :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay pacific! I think everyone who has their chart attached uses fertility friend. I set my alarm on my phone for 6am and have it go off every day so I remember to temp. Then I go back to sleep lol 

Gig- still super super early. Can't wait to see it the next couple days.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thanks ladies! I hope you all are right! Eeeee! The wait is killer!

Pl, i think fertility friend has an ap, however i've never used it.

J! My testing buddy! Where are you?!

Cb, i what you describe sounds normal, but glad you get an earlier scan to ease your mind :) and see your bean!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i swear i can see a real fainty on that strip?? Without zooming in either.. I need more pee sticks come on :haha: cant wait to see the next ones ;) 

Oh Pacific, ff do an app, thats what i was using & its really simple to use & when you update it on your app, if the chart is pasted in your signature block it auto updates it :thumbup: its a free app aswell

MrsG your af finally finished, im so happy for you that in a week or so you will be ovulating yey! 

J, where for art thal J?? Lol


----------



## claireybell

I just tweaked you pic gigs.. 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsezxvk3yp.jpeg


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: thanks cb! I'm hoping you're right and tomorrow's will be much darker! I'm tempted to use another one tonight but i know i'd just be wasting it. Hope hope hope so much i see a faint pink line tomorrow morning!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey beautiful ladies! I've been so busy all weekend I've only been able to stalk you all and I can finally give a proper update. So all weekend we Christmas shopped, had a work party, went to a Christmas music show, and spent time with my wonderful husband! 

so we were already pre-approved for the home but now we're officially approved. We're waiting to hear about another loan that would be a better deal but the lady isn't getting to our broker. Anyway! We're putting an offer in either way tomorrow morning. So we'll know by the end of the week, plus were the only offer!! 

AF is all gone and can't wait to ovulate! Started opks this morning of course negative but I couldn't not test anymore lol I think I'm actually getting this temping thing down! 

Can't wait to see more test gigs. On the one CB tweaked it looks like a second line. What are you seeing in real life?


----------



## gigglebox

Omg yay mrs!!! So exciting! Fingers crossed, hope. They accept your offer with no counters!

The test in real life is blank. I can almost convince myself i'm. Seeing the faintest shadow, but if i'm honest with myself, it's blank. Not much i can do though...just hoping for a line tomorrow, obviously. I also have to do my best not to get discouraged if it's blank, but that's going to be hard...


----------



## gigglebox

...besides that I'm crazy and impatient? Lol

Top test was last month (negative)
Middle test was this morning (I am seeing a decent evap line. I'm Hoping it's a good sign!!!)
Bottom test is one I just took tonight with no hold (see anything?)

Tomorrow morning can't come soon enough!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

I see the Evap from this morning! Hope that means it'll be a strong line soon!


----------



## claireybell

oooh i can see lines on all those Gigs eee! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

This morning's test...I don't even know anymore
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm my phone freaked out and wouldn't let me post a photo, but heres the link to the very stupid thing i also did this morning....a blue dye test :dohh: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=493393


----------



## JLM73

Sorry out of the loop as my cord to charge my laptop died and I can't find another the right size.
Gig I saw lines on the middle and bottom not sure this days
On DS tablet and hard to manage gggg


----------



## claireybell

Gigs the blue one looks just like my one that i posted before i posted the pink ones.. The sensitivity i think is like 4days early?.. Oooh im excited!!! What blue test is it? I need to google lol! I can def see domething on it!! :thumbup: 

J :wave: we wondered where you gone.. Garr hope you get a charging cord sorted soon, is there nothing local on Ebay?


----------



## claireybell

Look at your chart J! Wooooosh right up today hehe! When ate you testing?


----------



## JLM73

claireybell said:


> Look at your chart J! Wooooosh right up today hehe! When ate you testing?

I know right... I didn't dare used the adjuster as that would have raised it another. 2
I've no tests at all only 8dpo. Likely tomorrow and def cheapies :haha: since I'll have to buy another computer cord


----------



## gigglebox

J, did FF switch your O date? I thought we were the same dpo....? I'm 9 today...

CB, it's an equate test, and yeah says 5 days sooner. Do you have a picture of your first one that looks like that one?


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha & so the addiction begins Lol! You & Gigs are literally a day apart on DPO :) you had any random cramp or vag bubbles lol


----------



## gigglebox

My cervix is being really weird...it's super short, all squished up (reminds me of my brother's dof who sits against the couch and squished his head back into his neck, and his neck folds kind of frame his face....wow that sounds very weird lol)

Anyway it's short, high-ish, slightly squishy, and closed. Not usual...usually it's linger and firm. 

I'm very positive about this cycle but i don't actually "feel" pregnant :/ if i'm not, i have a part to go to saturday and i'm gettin' trashed....except i'll be on CD1 so that might suck...i dunno....


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> J, did FF switch your O date? I thought we were the same dpo....? I'm 9 today...
> 
> CB, it's an equate test, and yeah says 5 days sooner. Do you have a picture of your first one that looks like that one?

Yeah i think i still have it.. Hold the phone..


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsosuzwcvl.jpeg

Heres the link although i can see your one on your link much clearer! This was later afternoon on 10dpo gigs..


----------



## claireybell

Im
Only starting to feel pg now.. Feeling sick AS! Like i have a hangover :sick: but my boobs hsve grown, bonus Lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Really? I think yours is much more obvious!

Awww sorry you're feeling sick! It does make me feel better though, that you didn't feel too different in the beginning. 

I know it'll be a waste of a test but i'll probably pee on another one this afternoon (another wondfo).


----------



## mrs.green2015

What are the sensitivities of the blue and the wondfo?


----------



## gigglebox

After some very limited research, i'm seeing they are both 25/miu


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wish I knew more about them. But from what I'm seeing your blue dye looks darker than the standard Evap... Fx for you!


----------



## claireybell

I can def see a line on your blue test Gigs! Re post or use countdown again when you re pee hehe!! 

MrsG, now af has finished, hows the cm looking? Im very excited for you gals this cycle :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- well as of yesterday it was thin but creamy colored. So idk lol but opk neg today too. I didn't temp j couldn't find my thermometer but hubs moved it so I found later lol


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha have words that you need to leave thermometre where it is lol! Watery is good though even if creamy looking it means the cm is changing :)


----------



## JLM73

Of all days when I need the car to buya computer cord grrrr need my keyboard type soo much faster than over sensitive tablet scree
Gig Ff has had my O date cd14,u are a day ahead of me
I remember my late night shenanigans night of cd13 into cd14 lol
Once out I'll search out some Wally cheapies...don't feel as bad poas with them lol


----------



## JLM73

Omg I am a dolt !
Gigs we are both 9dpo gaaaahhh
When I groggily typed my temp into FF.....I typed it in ystdrys as hadn't put info in....on boy let the poas madness reallllly set in....
S#-+ just got real...


----------



## pacificlove

Gah, I think o is early. CM was stretchy last night! Never before have I noticed that. Since DH isn't coming home until next week, I am out. Well that was expected but :( at this point I just hope AF stays away long enough that we have time to enjoy each other. 

Gigs, is that you turning BFP??


----------



## gigglebox

OMG J I WANT TO SEE YOUR TESTS!!!

I'm starting to fear i'm out again this month :( i took a wally cheapie and a wondfo this afternoon (2hr hold, barely drank anything) and while i thought i saw a shadow on the wondfo, it's one of those "is it there? Is it blank?" line that i'm pretty sure is just in my head :( wally test was definitely negative. No more tests until tomorrow....but i have to say, i'm going to be devastated if this isn't our month yet again. I know it hasn't been long i never thought it would take 4+ cycles for us...

PL, that sucks, of all the times for O to happen early it's this month! Hope af stays away long enoug for you to get in some non-baby making :sex: also, maybe you're just gearing up to O but it won't happen yet....fx!


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, I see the blue line! I bet you'll get your bfp soon. 

J, your temps are looking fantastic!!!! 

P, sorry you're o is coming early. I was so hoping it would be late for you. 

Mrs Green, I hope they accept your offer! 

Claire, uh oh! Hope you don't get it too bad. I am freaking the symptoms because I always get migraines when pregnant. Are you having nausea or extreme exhaustion? Lol

I'm 5 weeks and 1 day! Starting to think I may have a sticky bean. Fx! I don't know what's going on but I've had the worst heartburn for the past 6 days. This is not supposed to happen yet!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Do you have a first scan date yet bree? Ugh, heartburn sucks! I had it with Des from the start (at the time iwas common for me, but it got so much worse, i had tums in my desk at work, my purse, and on my night stand).


----------



## claireybell

Yes J we need to see tests please hehe! 

You def not out Gigs! Its gonna happen hun!! Are you saving the other blue one for the morning? ;) il be checking in at work to have an update hehe! 

Sorry your poss ovulating early Pacific.. Do you get much ewcm before ovulation usually? Like i would get ov pains the whole 6 day fertile window.. How far is hubs from you at the moment? Anychance your able to a detour suprise visit? 

Breaa, i think your an Appleseed at the moment hehe! Uhh sick & mega tired never remember it like this last time so im in hope of it being a Girl but im saying boy as they are easier to concieve Lol! Oh no migraines :( high levels of hormones.. Can you take anything? Am 7 wks tomo.. Its going fast at the moment


----------



## claireybell

Gigs my friend was the same with heartburn aswell, she would carry a bottle of Gaviscon (anti indigestion/heartburn stuff) its gloopy & minty.. Gag! She would drink it like water, & would joke that at xmas time the only shots she was doing was shots of that ha ha! Its evil though


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Do you have a first scan date yet bree? Ugh, heartburn sucks! I had it with Des from the start (at the time iwas common for me, but it got so much worse, i had tums in my desk at work, my purse, and on my night stand).

Not yet. I'm calling sometime this week. Maybe today.

Yeah the tums are calling to me. I've never had it this early with my first two. It was always towards the end of the second trimester. 

Yep, I've got an Appleseed! :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Breeaa

Just made my first appt. it'll be the "take your prenatals and pee in this cup" appt. After that they'll schedule the ultrasound, hopefully at 8 weeks and not much later. I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Those appointments suck brea! But waiting until 8 weeks is kind of nice because you'll hear the heartbeat and feel less anxiety. I was at 6 weeks and you couldn't only see it. I'll wait until 8-8 weeks next time even though it'll be hard!

Afm- officially put our offer in today so wel know by Friday. I just hope they accept and don't counter. I don't want to stress and deal with that!


----------



## DobbyForever

Popping in the say 

Gigs I see that line clear as day on your ctp test and also on the invert 

J temp looks awesome

Preggerific club glad you are all doing well excited to see some scans soonish

Greenie fxed on the house


----------



## JLM73

ugh...no phone cord local below $70. so stupid
also my Cheapie today had not even an evap sigh...
 



Attached Files:







20151215_170332.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer J! I miss your playful musings...and what horrible timing right now to need a cord! Not seeing a line on the test but it's still early, especially for a wally test.

Dobs, I appreciate the encouragement :hugs: hope you're doing well. When's next therapy sess?

Mrs, congrats on the offer! Fx'ed they take it!

Yikes Bre, that is a long wait! Well, i guess i was 7 weeks 2 days....i'm sure it felt like forever....pregnancy is just a series of waiting for things and inappropriate questions from others.

Afm...

I fail at self control. As much as I swore up and down I wouldn't buy any FRER's this cycle, I freakin' did. Ugggghhh I lost a little respect for myself! But I gained it back when I decided not to take one until the morning, even though I almost took one in a stall at Walmart, like ya do. Too bad it's the new kind....they had the old ones at kmart but they were $20 vs $12.50 for the new ones...plus i had a $2 off coupon...plus it came with a $4 rebate....so really i'm only spending like $6.50 on 3 tests, and that's not too bad, right....?

Well, results in on that in the morning. I am hoping to the universe I finally get a bfp, and that little baby to be is healthy and sticky and smart and perfect.


----------



## gigglebox

So devasted...out again this month :cry: i really though we got it this time...timing was perfect, lots of ewcm...

I just can't digest this, not when we got pregnant immediately with Des and accidentally a couple months back...

I know there is still time but at 10dpo on a frer and it's totally blank...not likely.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JLM73

Arrggh- having a shitty couple days Sorry I have been off
10dpo today and hoped to see a smidge of something...really ticked off as I thot new donor was what I needed and can't even use him again...
Slept weird last night, woke alot, temp dropped, annnnnd as I start peeing my fmu in my usual cup...BLOOD, like alot- period lot.
WTF I am 3 days from AF due.:cry:
I am feeling crampy too, so not at all hopeful...Just WTF???
I did manage to STOP peeing, and get a diff cup to get a mostly pee sample, so tests below...2nd pee was still a bit pink....
ugh...

Also *CB* sorry missed your question about ectopic, but patients say the pain starts pinching sharp or crampy, but doe s not go away and is worse by the day- med emergency.
I don't think you have a higher chance of ectopic more than anyone else- unless you have a cyst or fibroid blocking the tube, but I think you should be good- your been shoulda left the tunnel long ago!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry ladies! 

Gig- don't give up! You still have time and In the scheme of things it hasn't been long at all for you if trying. (I know it feels like it and you don't care you want it now. I totally get it! I always feel the same way) getting pregnant is totally a miracle. 

J- in soo sorry. I can't believe AF is already on her way.


----------



## gigglebox

J, maybe heavy implant bleeding? Two days early seems so strange!

Mrs, thank you :hugs: nothing can be done, so i know i just have to wait it out. I'm nervous it's going to take some time and i'll get into the winter month due dates....and i really don't want a winter baby (i'm terrified of getting snowed while in labor or slipping on ice and falling on my belly)...don't want a December baby either for obvious reasons...

Ugh, i just really want a sibling for my son. 

I know i'm being dramatic. 

J, heres to hoping we both turn it around and get some bfp's in the next days. 

And if not....i'm getting completely smashed off egg nog and rum come saturday!


----------



## gigglebox

:haha::cry::wacko:
Ready for a laugh? Seriously, ttc'ing makes me a g.d. nut job! I didn't want to waste a test this afternoon, especially with my very pale pee, so i decided to get crafty and try and cut a test in half :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg I love you gig. I feel the same about being deal with test! And I steal them from my doctors office! Haha


----------



## claireybell

Gigs lol cutting ye test strip in half :haha: 

Completely understand the frustration ttc, it took 6 months with Riley, i hate that our bodies have the tiniest window to concieve in, it should be longer :( it will happen hun hang in there :hugs: 

Oh J i hope its random ib bleed? I need to check out your chart.. Your temp not dropped i bet though. :-/ 

MrsG did they accept the offer?

13 hrs to my scan OMG!! Eeeee!


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Omg I love you gig. I feel the same about being deal with test! And I steal them from my doctors office! Haha

Hahaaa sneaky!!!


----------



## claireybell

Just checked you temp J, not really dropped at all, fx'd its a ib bleed for you :thumbup: oh, my weird twitchey pains have gone & have had the randomly on other side so i think its a growing thing.. When i had mine before i just had bad period cramps not localised but some get no symptoms at all so was just abit fret but all goodnow thankyou :) 

You got ya cord sorted yet??


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* You friggin ROCK!!
:dohh: why didn't IIIIIIIII think of that !!??
No reason it shouldn't work.
My temp dropped some* CB* but it also shot up crazy before the drop so who the hell knows.
I've left a Witch's Brew Cork in (tampon)
This after noon it was a bit less than half full, mix of red and dark red...
Honestly afraid to check again like it will Jinx me sigh:sadangel:
I'm sneaking off to wally to get a tst for morning, as I literally have NONE.
Praying for a miracle in the morning, and I'm antsy as hell...don't wanna wait!
I had to scrouuunnngee change from pockets and dresser for enuff for ONE
Wally cheapie. Gah wish I could by a few I would do one tonight as well, so tired of budget crunch due to ttc...


----------



## gigglebox

Hey J, no reason you can't cut one of those bad boys in half :haha: I did find something that said it can cause false positives...but when I did some googling after the fact, I couldn't find any incidences of people having an issue with it. the only person who I found that did it got a positive, and it was a legit positive (sadly it was a chemical though).

only thing is, if it's positive you're probably going to end up wanting to verify it with a non butchered test, haha. I'm saving my second half of the test from today for an evening or afternoon piss. I'll probably just take an intact one in the morning :haha:

ever hopeful...even though I had a good cry about it today and definitely just downed a glass of eggnog and rum :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Well F me
I barely scraped my change together for a wally cheapie, and hadn't barely made it in the dam door when I could feel that lovely AF gush :grolwmad::finger:
I am SOOO annoyed that I time everything with OPKs to the fricking MINUTE annnnd have been charting for yearrrrs and WHY all the F of a sudden is my damn cycle F'd up????
This is absolutely 10dpo and AF is NOT due until 13dpo.....
I am hating this more and mire each month


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: I wish I knew what to say, J. Although right now I am so mad at that ex of yours who essentially made you wash 2 years of your life down the drain waiting, then pulled the rug out from under you...

That is seriously weird though. I don't understand why these last two months have been so unusual...? Have you had anything like this before?


----------



## JLM73

:nope:
I have been so regular all my life Gigs...I used to literally mark a star on each calendar month when AF would be due FOR THE YEAR....perfect clockwork.
I am just so damn aggravated at YES the ex making me miss 2 years, but also at this whole donor nonsense.
I REALLY was hopeful this time given how young he is, that he donated succeffully in 2012, AND last year, and that my OPKS were SUPER strong this month temps went up and got crazy high even.
So WHY the hell AF is here 3 days ahead and started as a pure bleed not even usual spot in....gah


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> :nope:
> I have been so regular all my life Gigs...I used to literally mark a star on each calendar month when AF would be due FOR THE YEAR....perfect clockwork.
> I am just so damn aggravated at YES the ex making me miss 2 years, but also at this whole donor nonsense.
> I REALLY was hopeful this time given how young he is, that he donated succeffully in 2012, AND last year, and that my OPKS were SUPER strong this month temps went up and got crazy high even.
> So WHY the hell AF is here 3 days ahead and started as a pure bleed not even usual spot in....gah

Maybe it was a chemical and it's just too early to get a positive. Sorry I've been gone so long! Can someone fill me in so I don't have to read through 100 pages of chatter?


----------



## DobbyForever

J, but you are still so high above your cover. I have heard of heavy breakthrough or ib bleeding. Maybe you lost a twinnie? Judging by opks and cm, doesn't make sense to have Oed earlier.


----------



## JLM73

I REALLLY HATE when i type a long detailed post and LOSE it on POSTING grrrr F-ing Grrrr
Shae- WB lady

Dobs- had the bleed stopped at just the am amt I'd be praying for a sticky twin thing, But as I literally have had to change my AM serv check from Creamy, to spotting in an hours time ( didn't want to put light and get cd1) then within 5 hrs that bleed def made me CHANGE again on FF to Light- still being liberal, and in the last couple hours light has DEF passed med, to Heavy- which for me is damn sure filling a superplus tampon in a frigging hour

I'm just pissed as hell that this month looked so good WTF is with bleeding this much 2-3 days before AF due?!??!
Not to mention my AF always starts as spotting
F it- tonight is DEF a 10 mg ambien night!


----------



## gigglebox

J, i tired to do a google search and couldn't find anything useful. Consensus is a sudden change in LP is often due to breastfeeding :dohh: thanks internet!

Shae, in a nut shell....Breeaa is newly preggers, CB is preggers (with a pea baby), Dobs is waiting (hey dobs, any update on that new TTC date?), PL has a temporary break from hubs who's away with work--though he comes back briefly for xmas and we're hoping she catches the egg--and the rest of us are still actively trying, although it does not seem to be going well :/ 

What about you?


----------



## JLM73

Oh and to add to my aggravation...In the last hour I've seen TWO frer commercials, and TLC is re-Running a show called "Secretly Pregnant...:growlmad:
One lady admits her life is a train wreck at 41( year younger than me) and from her ALSO pregnant daughter's reaction this lady has had like 9-10 kids???
WTF...


----------



## mrs.green2015

So so so sorry J! 

It's seems like our whole group has hit a wall! Cd 9 with no signs of o yet. Last time I room black cohosh I ov'd on cd 13. So I'm a little frustrated.


----------



## JLM73

Thanks and sorry to you as well MrsG.
:shrug: all on your plate* Gigabyte*...no pressure :blush:
*CB* - sorry when was/is the scan??? We need an update better than missing O's and the wench lol
*Shae* where have you been all this time??


----------



## Breeaa

PHP:







JLM73 said:


> I REALLLY HATE when i type a long detailed post and LOSE it on POSTING grrrr F-ing Grrrr
> Shae- WB lady
> 
> Dobs- had the bleed stopped at just the am amt I'd be praying for a sticky twin thing, But as I literally have had to change my AM serv check from Creamy, to spotting in an hours time ( didn't want to put light and get cd1) then within 5 hrs that bleed def made me CHANGE again on FF to Light- still being liberal, and in the last couple hours light has DEF passed med, to Heavy- which for me is damn sure filling a superplus tampon in a frigging hour
> 
> I'm just pissed as hell that this month looked so good WTF is with bleeding this much 2-3 days before AF due?!??!
> Not to mention my AF always starts as spotting
> F it- tonight is DEF a 10 mg ambien night!

Oh no, so sorry J! Your chart looked so amazing. I was sure you caught that eggy. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

J omg I am watching that show too I was like wtfffffff this is a show lol


----------



## JLM73

Dobs the next show is worse...:roll:
40 yr old struggling mom of 2...pregnant by her 19 yr old male co worker, and lying to everyone to cover.... her parents make wine and kept pushing it on her...dumbass threw it in the FIREplace!!!
WTH find a dam houseplant before you burn the place down:roll:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah I would probably do that then slow mo noooooo once it left the glass and I thought about what I was doing x.x


----------



## JLM73

Ok it is a marathon, and I love train wrecks:roll:
At least this 3rd show has a woman and her DF trying for baby 4, she's hiding this preg cuz she is hi risk- apparently had 2 still births and 6 miscarriages :(
I can't hate on her. They seem like a nice family but obvi the Traditional Indian background she has going on the parents already hassle her lol.
I can at least say I hope all turns out well for her.
What happened To Campn??


----------



## mrs.green2015

What the heck show is this?! Lol


----------



## JLM73

It's on TLC channel - Secretly Pregnant


----------



## DobbyForever

Drove 40m and gave my boo his presents early (a go pro for his motorcycle and a Fitbit charge hr) and a bj despite still being miserable (lost 7 lbs in 10 days so I feel like my body is shutting down) and still no sex.


----------



## JLM73

Damn Dobs don't waste away to nothing lol
That was VERY thoughtful of you...Hope he's doing better, well both of you as a couple too I mean:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly at this point I don't care if I waste away. couples therapy is not helping. Our therapist thinks I should break up with him because I am still putting myself in unhealthy relationships


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so sorry dobs. I hope it gets easier and I hope you do whatever makes you the happiest in the end. Whether you stay or go. I wish you all the best!


----------



## claireybell

Goodmorning my lil beauties :) 

Oh Dobs, im so sorry things arent too hot at the moment, therapists dont always know the answers but if you guys love each other theres always something you can work through, whatever happens i hope you will be much happier & we are all here :hugs: but, fab news on the weight loss :thumbup: 

MrsG were your cycles very regular before mc? I wonder if your having a longer cycle & hopefully be ov'ing in the coming week :) fx'd

J that sucks about af? 3 days early does not make sense?! Can breakthrough bleeding be like that or may a lost twinny as Dobblet said? I hope it stops as randomly as it started.. 

Afm, i have my 7+1 scan today at 945am eeee! Slightly nervous but excited Lol! Currently sat in bed, 3 biscuits down with my cuppa, although im pretty sure Tea id my next aversion.. It tastes urhh :sick: and so it begins.. Ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Doooobbbyyy :hugs: maybe you need to find a different therapist then. What exactly makes her think he's bad for you? I mean, obviously you both have been through a traumatic experience...i feel like it's weird that she'd be like, "he's in pain and not handling it well...RUN!" Wtf?! 

And you guys are making miss not having TV! Well, we can pick up a couple local stations but i only used analog tv to watch the thanksgiving parade. Otherwise i'm all about my netflix and hulu :thumbup: although if it's a bad show, its probably on netflix, haha.

CB! Good luck on your scan! Don't forget to show us!!!


----------



## claireybell

Scan girls.... Ahhhh


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbz3osh7s.jpeg

One in 3d & the others 2d :) measures 6wks6 days but saw heartbeating, blood flow & heard it, was emotional lol damn hormones :) & just the one thank god


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwwweeeee so cute!!! Congratulations Cb!!!

I was going to post today's negative test but don't want to taint the good news and little pea photos!

Omg, hard to believe how small it actually is!

Edit: correction, BLUEBERRY photos!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwwww love it cb! Congrats!


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> Doooobbbyyy :hugs: maybe you need to find a different therapist then. What exactly makes her think he's bad for you? I mean, obviously you both have been through a traumatic experience...i feel like it's weird that she'd be like, "he's in pain and not handling it well...RUN!" Wtf?!
> 
> And you guys are making miss not having TV! Well, we can pick up a couple local stations but i only used analog tv to watch the thanksgiving parade. Otherwise i'm all about my netflix and hulu :thumbup: although if it's a bad show, its probably on netflix, haha.
> 
> CB! Good luck on your scan! Don't forget to show us!!!

It's more I have a victory mentality which attracts abusive people/ makes even nice people slip into abusive tendencies. So she won't say it, but she thinks (and he has said this and I have said it) that I will give my entire self to a relationship and can tend to be codependent so I need someone strong enough to not take advantage or to just figure myself out. Plus, he gives off the vibe of if she pissed me off one day I wouldn't feel bad hurting her emotionally or physically. Which is fairly true.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, that is certainly a lot to think about. Were things rocky like this prior to the loss?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Absolutely gorgeous CB! Congratulations!!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I agree with Giggle, you may need to get 2nd opinion.
I know plenty of docs that are brainiacs from hell and ACED top schools and are dumb as duck shit when it comes to openmindedly seeing things.
They are biased toward certain things and/or stopped listening about 2 mins after you began talking because they have the God mentality that say what you want they know what you need.

Ultimately its up to you two how you want it to go - Not them.
And we already knew he could hurt ya if in a mood:winkwink:
Dirty girl...I think you said you liked it that way lol.

I still think if you want it to work then find a diff COUPLES therapist.
Big deal in those tho "handle" the field and are certified to ....compared to those who have a "true interest in helping COUPLES" have better communication and life skills.

And YOU* Miss Claaaaaire with the Gummy Beaaaar*
:happydance: That's an awesome shot of your lil gummy drop! I hope you got a wriggle dance too!! So cute:wohoo:

:coffee: AFM sux arse true AF 3 days ahead of due. I hate the wench.
Bled thru my pjs and all- like seriously body?? Is it really necessary to flood out massive amounts while I'm :sleep: which is the body at REST!?!?:trouble:


----------



## mommy_atHEART

in my 2ww... ugh I'm going crazy my boobs look super veiny & i'm really hot today... I have a 26 day cycle (for the last 3 months) I'm on cd20 - LMP 11/28/15 - Next AF should be 12/23/15- OD was somewhere from cd14-cd18, We bd'd all the important days +++ MORE!! (sorry, tmi) 
Do you think I have a good chance?


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Mommy
:thumbup: Sounds like the best plan you can do.
ARe you testing soon or waiting :witch:?


----------



## JLM73

:cry:
Ladies I am only cd2 and likely out of TTC for rest of the year!
Just plotted out my expected next O and it falls on me needing to get a donation on 12-26/27....text my last guy back but I don't even see him listed on the donor database anymore GAH:brat: Why does he have to grow a conscious NOWWWWW lol

*Gigs* How ya lookn?
*Campn* Where arrrrrre you??:lost:
*Pacific* You doin ok so far?? Not much longer :sex:
*Bree, ClaireGummy??*Are you both getting sick already?? oh no no...too much tasty food this time of year!!
*Shae*You popped in ....didi you pop out again:shrug:
*Dobs*... just :friends:....that's all I got for ya- you still Rock<3
*MrsG*any updates? I can't recall if you are doing opks this round??
Everyone else :hug: and :dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

mommy- hi! Welcome to the craziness. When will you test?

Dobs- do whatever YOU want :) just like everyone else said lol 

J- she's seriously such a bitch. I hope you find a donor soon. Better start working on it ASAP! 

I'm totally doing opks. My girlfriend bought me the digital ones when I mc to 
Encourage me. So I'm so spoiled this month. They've been negative so far. Cd10 and no signs of ov yet.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Update- a little watery cm! So yay! Making actually progress here


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou ladies :) the gummy bear has landed lol! i soooo want another scan already & my mind is made that i will find out the sex at 20wks :haha: im weak Lol

oooh MrsG great news on the watery cm :thumbup: get your groove on girl hehe :sex: 

Pacific, how long until you see hubs? Has the fertile cm continued? 

Gigs, you should def post your recent tests! I wish to analyze ;) 

Dobby theres lots of other Therapists out there which are really great, if you guys arent too hot on the one at the moment, maybe try another perhaps? :hugs: really hope it works out in the end for you, you deserve happiness Mwah! 

Cd2 J thats a pooper & i still cant believe it officially showed up early, how rude!!! Well, it being crimbo when your next ovulation is due, dont count ye self out just yet.. Its christmas, festive drinkies all round with male friends (lol) 

Yup! Sickiness is in full flow, just made a lovely minced beef & potato pie.. I had a few spoonfuls.. Na ah! Carrots, i could really smell the Carrots?? Lol! I wasnt kean :sick:


----------



## gigglebox

Hi mommy, your chances seem great!

J, i read of a woman who had a bleed 2 days early for 4 days. She tested anyway afterwards because of the oddness of getting af 2 days early and it was a bfp...

CB, i'm not even bothering with the test from this morning. I tossed it already. It's definitely negative. Just like last month i'm holding out hope for a late implanter, but, also like last month, i'm sure i'm out.


----------



## claireybell

:( ah im sorry Gigs.. Fx'd & everything crossed for late implanter.. :hugs: do you have a thermometre? I wonder maybe do a random temp chart for a cycle to see what days you ovulate? My sister fell pg completely off the cuff with no2+3 being unplanned, took them quite a few months, 7 or 8 i think when they were actively trying.. It crazy how back to front that seens?! X


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsbz3osh7s.jpeg
> 
> One in 3d & the others 2d :) measures 6wks6 days but saw heartbeating, blood flow & heard it, was emotional lol damn hormones :) & just the one thank god

Beautiful little blueberry! Can't wait for mine now. Love the 3D one!!! :happydance:


----------



## Breeaa

Not sick yet J, I've been fatigued and have has small bouts of nausea but do far I feel ok. Mine usually starts around week 6 which begins Monday. 
Hope you find a donor ASAP!! 

Yeah bd time Mrs Green!!!! 

Dobs, I'm sorry about therapy. I'm hoping things start looking up.


----------



## claireybell

I was 6+5 when mine started which was also Monday.. Hope you dont get it yukky bad Breea! Your scan date will here in a flash ;)


----------



## gigglebox

For your viewing pleasure...the other half of yeaterday's test :haha: taken this afternoon.

Unfortunately, it's still negative :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> :cry:
> Ladies I am only cd2 and likely out of TTC for rest of the year!
> Just plotted out my expected next O and it falls on me needing to get a donation on 12-26/27....text my last guy back but I don't even see him listed on the donor database anymore GAH:brat: Why does he have to grow a conscious NOWWWWW lol
> 
> *Gigs* How ya lookn?
> *Campn* Where arrrrrre you??:lost:
> *Pacific* You doin ok so far?? Not much longer :sex:
> *Bree, ClaireGummy??*Are you both getting sick already?? oh no no...too much tasty food this time of year!!
> *Shae*You popped in ....didi you pop out again:shrug:
> *Dobs*... just :friends:....that's all I got for ya- you still Rock<3
> *MrsG*any updates? I can't recall if you are doing opks this round??
> Everyone else :hug: and :dust:

Hey sorry haha I've been sick today so I've been sleeping all day. I've just been so busy lately.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigglette*:hugs: Sorry for sure on your end...mine is always a bit iffier being a donor and not multiple days near O
:gun: About to totally unfriend my male bestie- he had such a TUDE near my O and kept asking "did you find your BLUE eyed donor??" all sarcastic:roll:
It's not MY fault that I have a thing for light eye- mine are dark as hell, and dammit if I have to resort to using a donor Damn right I can be picky.
Also- it had NOTHING to do with that - all my past SO's except 2 had brown eyes :roll: Just their parents had lighter eyes etc- hell his MOM has Green!
He needs a right size BOWL of* STFU *if you aren't gonna HELP and sit in the corner and SIP IT!:trouble:

Then AFTER he knew I met donor for pick up- he didn't talk to me for like 5 days then called like mad saying Are you pg, Are you pg ???
WTH- like he cared he refused to donate to my cause, now he's all nosey.
So when he asked ystrdy, I said no it didn't work- he's like how do you know already :saywhat::huh::dohh:
Ummm....anatomy class...ever had one????
I'm like um cuz I have my PERIOD...jackass.
Sorry I'm in a feisty mood this time....really need some :wine::drunk: but my bitchy mother is watching me like a HAWK saying I shouldn't have a drink...bcuz she doesn't:finger:
She has NO idea the stress I have right now grrrrr

*Gigs* If I wasn't bleeding like a freshly stuck sow ...STILL I would hold to that story for hope, but if theres a kid in there surviving this Flood:shipw:
His name will be NOAH...:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer J :( and wtf, your friend needs to shut up for sure! I just KNOW he'd be jealous if you were pregnant! He wouldn't ask if he didn't care.


----------



## Breeaa

:rofl: Noah, I'm dying. 

Both of my babies have blue eyes like their dad even though I have brown eyes. Blue eyes are so pretty. Green are too though!


----------



## JLM73

That's cool Bree- My daughter's father has outright bright baby blues, so she def has a 50/50 chance of having blue eyed kids with her SO of almost 3 yrs.
My 2 sons - one has light brown like his dad, and the other got my mud puddles- they are so dark I literally thot I had black eyes as a kid:rofl:
I was SOOO interested in the whole Punet Square gene transfer thing in college, I have always wanted to mix it up. My family is HUGELY diverse.
If I had the money I'd have that genetic breakdown testing that tells all your submissive traits, disease possibility based on family lines and ethnicity etc.
My mother is 100% Euro Portuguese( from Portugal not Brazil) BUT her mother was literally SUPER dark- from the Cape Verde Island lines, off the coast of Africa, and her father SUPER White with blue/green eyes:roll: the pic of him is black and white, so I know they are either color, but my mom says they changed colors...

:smug: So I consider myself contributing to equality, as with a light eye/hair father I know they have a possibility to have light eyes etc down the line, or at least are def carriers of the sub gene for it...otherwise my Maternal g'dads pretty eyes end for sure with me...:blush:
Every one of his kiddos had brown eye obvi - since the dom gene, but they carry his sub gene for blue....but they alllll :sex: with dark eye lines , and ALL his grandkids have dark eyes, married to same- so sad...
Yea I'm geeky like that.
Obviously there can always be an odd mutation for dark skin light eyes or hair, but it's usually a cultural thing- theres a whole like ISLAND of them!:shock:
Check out Solomon Island kiddos - most are Blondies
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zKZjSPaFUI
Also a few in Cameroon etc
I dated a guy in junior hi with eyes just like the girl below, and work with one now


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom wants a grandchild with my complexion, blonde hair, and either green or blue eyes lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hubs and I are both blonde with green eyes. So our kids are almost guaranteed to have blonde hair and green eyes. Lol kinda boring.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobkins*:shock: No pressure LOL
*MrsG* There's nothing wrong with light everything. I LOVE diversity, but consistency isn't borring lol
I love your Avatar- you two look so happy
My exSO of 2 yrs only dated "black" women- so I technically fit the choco-love he had:haha: I LOVED his look- Big Stocky Irish build- very pale, strawberry blonde.
He has a gorgeous teen son from prev marriage that is mixed race.
I always wondered what we would have had- given I have genes that go dark and light- so intensified in my kiddos by their dad.
My older kids EVERYone thinks are from some Latin Country- naturally tan, dark ringlet hair, dark eyes, both tall, my younger has the same complexion light eyes, dark brown hair, and is very tall already for a new 5 yr old.
Neither hib was insane tall, 5'10, and 6'. My dad was 6'2, my mom 5'2, and I only made it to barely 5'6"- Sooo since All my kiddos are tall- 23y/o son 6', 18yo daughter 5'10, and my 5 y/o is almost 4 ft tall:shock:
Me thinks Old grand dad's genes are doing it ( not to mention all the hormones in food...where did I put my tinfoil hat...:wacko: :haha:)
My father side- MANY cousins are 6'" to 7'2"
I used to stare up at them in awe as a 10 y/o...they were like giraffes- ducking thru every doorway in my aunts house, feet hanging off every bed :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I LOVE mix raced people. I think they're the most gorgeous people. Especially white and black or Hispanic and black. I always wanted to have babies with someone of another race so my kids had those gorgeous genes. But I fell in love with a super white boy. Haha were both really white. But he tans really easily. Me, not so much. Haha I'm my pic I was tanning for over a month so I wasn't the same color as my wedding dress!! 

As far as tall goes... I'm 5'5 (ok maybe 5'4 and I lie) and hubs is a little over 6'5. I said from the beginning I wasn't having his kids because they would be huge! (You should see hubs shoulders :0 ) however he reassured me he was only 6 pounds. Come to find out he was a month early and 6 pounds! His twin brothers were born two months early and 5 pounds each!! My vagina is doomed.


----------



## JLM73

mrs.green2015 said:


> ...I'm my pic I was tanning for over a month so I wasn't the same color as my wedding dress!!
> 
> :haha: *That's too funny!
> *If I go to the pool literally I have farmer tan in 5 mins of FL sun HO joke...and it takes MONTHS to get rid of the godawful lines sigh
> 
> 
> As far as tall goes... I'm 5'5 (ok maybe 5'4 and I lie) and hubs is a little over 6'5. I said from the beginning I wasn't having his kids because they would be huge! (You should see hubs shoulders :0 ) however he reassured me he was only 6 pounds. Come to find out he was a month early and 6 pounds! His twin brothers were born two months early and 5 pounds each!! My vagina is doomed.

Ahh you'll be finnnne :shhh: No one tell her...

Seriously tho I worked years in L&D and you would hear this 6' tall women SCREAMING like they were literally being axe murdered...then a Tiny cute Asian lady would come in smiling politely, and standing calmly at the desk for me to sign them in, and 5 mins later nurses yelling
ARGGHH SHE"S CROWNING!!!:shock:
WTH- some serious vajay Tai Chi or sumthing but I want that!!!!

But honestly - I was 8lbs15oz, and sideways- c sect and only grew to barelllly 5'6" sigh- I wanted to model back when...
My 6'1" broad shoulder son - was 7lb5 oz
My daughter 8lbs6oz
They always say babies get bigger each preg pffft
My super tall 5 yr old was only a little over 6lbs
And my surro twins 5lb, and 4 lbs
After all that my vajay is tight as ever ( do your kegels lol)
Oh and the twin csect was a breeze- walking the halls same day, only ibuprofen after .
My last son OMG emerg hack job csect ( heartrate in 40's after I struggled to get to 9.5cm for my first natural attemp :growlmad:)
I was STILL hurting at 10 weeks post partum- seriously thot the doc left some instruments in there!!:dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

Well, there's always the option to pop 'em out the sun roof, Mrs. I had to do it....even if i made it to 10cm (which i didn't, only got to 7), large heads run in hubs' side of the family. Des' was 14.25" circumference!!! Hubs' was 14" when he was born. Hubs' brother had a baby in January that had a 14.5" head! And his wife is this skinny American/Japanese chick (talk about beautiful features) and had the same fate as me, obviously (c section).


----------



## JLM73

*OMFG*...ok I can't write this stuff in my life if I tried LMAO

So donor-yungin...this cycle...I text him at NOON asking if he was still willing to be my donor- no weirdness etc...CRICKETS ALLL DAY :(

Here it is , 9:30 at night and he replies back with :
"Is my penis small?" :rofl:
OMFG!!
I was like- wow...that's an odd reply...Why, do you need a reference?lol
and he said YES! :rofl:
I can't ....


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha so he agreed to be donor?!?
But he is self conscious that his penis is small? Lol well is it???


----------



## JLM73

LOL no he hasn't agreed- nothing more other than his reply back 
That he feels like it is small WTF lol
I told him Ummm don't you guys google stuff like that to compare>??
Whatever he's probably drunk or just wanted to feel better

No he's not small at all, not the hugest I've seen real life- avg for a 5'10-6 ft guy...now this Belgian guy I dated years ago :shock:
Not just Belgian horses are huge! and OMG always like an hour or more
OUCH for a couple days after...saddle sore :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Some girl problems probably killed his ego. SO is so into himself and sometimes I'm too tired to play along with his ego boosts. Especially around his penis. some days you just can't fake it


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Amen sista...nuthing worse than a guy that needs CONSTANT reassuring...ugh Major turn off for me.
My little boys dad was like that every hour of every day...then when I didn't feel like BSing and told him honest comments he became an abusive bully- seriously they say WE are moody and inconsistent??
My ex was such a basketcase I was constantly dreading when he came home and ruined the happy peaceful mood of the whole house everyday...NEVER again.


----------



## campn

Hey ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA! I've been lurking and checking on all of you but I have nothing to update on, still waiting to ovulate, long cycles seriously suck, most days I forget we are even trying cause it takes so long to get to the fertile window. 

CB- Love the scan pictures! Definitely favorite part of pregnancy, beside the first few kicks and gender scan! 

Gigs- it's still early! You're only 10-11 DPO!? Fx this is your cycle! 

J- That donor sound like he's got the crazies, I hate self conscious guys, if you're not convinced of yourself, why should I be convinced of you!? You know yourself better than I do! 

MrsG- Any news on the house!? Sorry if I missed an update, it's hard to catch up on this thread! 

Dobs- How are you chicky!? Did you O yet!? I know we were AF buddies last cycle. Can't stalk your chart now!


----------



## JLM73

Yea I think all donors are a we weird lol
Actually I think he's just young and likes to be sexually bold in talk, but was kind of reserved in person- a bit shy lol.
It was actually very cute.
I'm the kind of person that will call someone out sexually lol.
Don't talk sh^* and not be prepared to back it up :haha:


----------



## campn

True, in fact all men are weird especially when it comes to their penises, like we wouldn't be that hurt if someone said our lady parts weren't that big :p 

Are you going to try to find another donor?


----------



## JLM73

TRUE! 
I am not having luck with the donor thing and Xmas...not even gonna sweat it- it'll just stress me more and irritate the hell outta me sigh
Maybe Santa will bring me some surprise cups :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa some suprise cups by the christmas tree.. 'Umm Mom, whats this over here?' :haha:


----------



## campn

J- maybe if you're nice and good enough he'll even fill it himself ;) don't knock it till you try it too, I saw this post about the sexiest Santa ever at a mall in Toronto that even the parents wanted to sit on his lap! Look it up on google, wouldn't say no to that cup, just saying ;)


----------



## JLM73

LOL you ladies are warping the Jolly Old St Nick for me and turning it into FREAK ST Nick's Stick :rofl:
garr just been on the phone nearly 2 hrs with a guy who I worked with.
He's always liked me, but I did the=;[-X since I was married and so is he, but now he's separated, and I'm divorced gah:dohh: My life is a saga truly.
Anyhoo, he's been chatting me up a couple months now to buy some hats I have made...I keep avoiding as I didn't want to lead him on, but I need the $$ badly.
We actually had a really great talk :telephone:
Funny how someone "not your type" can get so much more attractive when you talk to them for a while...sigh- I am a sappy romantic!:wohoo:
Anyhow...not sure what I wanna do here...BUT I am giddy enuff that I have decided to create another BFN on last stick in the am
I HOLD my FIST in the face of the :witch: :rofl:
Boy I need sleep...3:30 AM here..!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> J- maybe if you're nice and good enough he'll even fill it himself ;) don't knock it till you try it too, I saw this post about the sexiest Santa ever at a mall in Toronto that even the parents wanted to sit on his lap! Look it up on google, wouldn't say no to that cup, just saying ;)

Hahaaa Campn that just made me laugh out loud :haha:


----------



## claireybell

J your still awake :sleep: its 9am here.. You must be a tired bunny bless you! Would you ever consider the friend as a humping buddy hehe he could be that special xmas delivery in the form spermies lol! & yes, let him purchase some Hats.. I wonder if hes trying to win you over again perhaps with subtle flirting of 'can i buy some hats?' :)


----------



## gigglebox

?

Is my penis small?

Wtf is that??? I wonder if he's butt hurt because you didn't want to inseminate the "natural" way...? And why would he think if you were that worried about his penis size that you'd ask for another donation?

Weird.

Hubs explained the penis thing is like being self concious about boobs. as an owner of small bangers, I can totally empathize with that. I worry that they're just not big enough...but fortunately my hubby is an ass man ;)

J, hope noah's hanging in there!!!


----------



## claireybell

Well ive never heard them be referred to as 'bangers' before but i like it ha ha!!


----------



## gigglebox

Really cb? I thought "bangers" was a UK term...hmm...wish i could remember where i heard it now...

Here's today's 12dpo negative :( the weird thing is, on my wondow sill i could definitely see a faint line. I almost got excited...but I can't see it in any other light :( and I couldn't get a photo of it so pretty sure it's just my line eyes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

J, it can be s lot easier to be bold via text. Gl donor hunting.

Have to go to work, 7 more hours until winter break! Campn, I am on bcp now for the second month so no more Oing. I tried to check with opks this week just to be sure, but I get flashing smiles every day probably from the estrogen in my pills.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, you know I had that with a few of my early bfp tests. In certain light, there was clearly a line but then in others nada. FXed!

I have small "bangers", too. But I am really good at making them look bigger than they are lol. SO is always complimenting me on making the girls look good, but how I made them look good with so little to work with lol. Thank you Frederick's of Hollywood. ;) But really, once I'm done having/bfing kids the girls are going from B's to D's either from naturally growing from kids (happened to my mom) or getting augmentation.


----------



## campn

I used to have pretty big ones, and guys made fun of that all the time at school that was so horrible cause some would ask if I ever had a breast implant, until I got pregnant and breastfed my son for 19 months, I still wear the same bra size but they're not as full as before, which I don't really care about, after all the years I got made fun of I'm free! :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

I thought I would add to the small penis and boob talk. So hubs isn't huge but not super small either. He's average (but thank god he knows how to use it lol) anyway he always says he's small but not in a poor pitiful me way. But in a he really think it and doesn't care way. I always thought guys cares more but my hubs does not. Basically if you don't like it he doesn't care. Lol 

Boobs! I have fairly large boobs. I was a c. Then somehow they grew again recently and now I'm a very full D. Which makes me sad because I've always wanted a boob job with just a little fairness so they stay perky! Vs a lift where I have to keep getting it done.


----------



## gigglebox

I will be right behind you in line for the boob job....well, maybe. My only concern is that they have to keep getting checked and i think they have to replaced around 10 years, right?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ladies I have a question. Especially for anyone who has used digital opks. 

I've been using them for a couple days. All negative. This morning it was flashing smiley. Which means "peak" I never got the "high" it skipped right over that. Is that normal? I took a regular opk too but that was not positive at all. 

I'm assuming the answer is no but I have to ask, we boom boom last night. That couldn't have caused a positive right?

Edit- I edited to add my dollar tree opk. It looks maybe almost positive? But in the past I remember my positive never getting darker than this. Who knows. I gues well just keep doin' it until my temp goes up!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JLM73

Yawwwn.... OMG soooo Tired :coffee:
Sleepo meds are NOT working - was 445am before I fell asleep then kept waking every 30 mins ugh :sleep::shock::sleep::shock: thats how i felt...
And everytime I woke up to Amy Winehouse in my head singing Back to Black...
Weird, can't hate on her tho I LOVE that song...

*Gigs* Yep they have to be tuned up every so often...I got implants after having a non cancerous lump removed in 95- left me with a huge dent in my left breast - back then implants were kinda scandalous still unless in porn or stripping here lol
I paid $3500- saline meh def would go with the newer materials or silicone.
I was a 36B/C before surg, full 38C after, then had daughter and went to 42DD ugh huge...then back to 38 C, had surro twin, same size changes, then DS, same size changes.
They def are past the 10 yr mark, but look great in shirts, tanks, bras etc.
Loose they are not as full and def sag a bit, but look natural to the guys I've been with. 
Oh I also went over the muscle so I could be back at work on the ambulance in like 2 days literally, and told no one.

I'll get them redone once I'm past kiddos:thumbup:

No idea why the donor asked ME of all ppl lol.
Then he sent a few more texts about wanting to do it again...but he didn't say donate...He wants US to do things regularly :roll:
Kill me now- no way he's same age as my oldest son, and Im not into the cougar thing

*MrsG* That's awesome he is comfortable with who he is.
Also I think have a small pickle is worse than small boobs- we can fake bigger boobs, but the pickle needs to actually be FUNCTIONAL, and I am very understanding, but 
super small D*(^ men...not fun guessing are they all the way in, are they actually all the way hard?? Certain positions are terrible cuz if they have a bit of belly they can get IN very far- too much pretending for me lol.

*Gigs* lol Bangers I have only heard in Bangers and Mash- which is like UK Sausage and mashed potatoes :haha: I immed pictured you with mashed taters smothered on your boobage:blush:

*Dobs*Awesome on the winter break!:wohoo::happydance:

Im exhausted...gonna drag ass to go make my final :bfn: cheapie, then get some much needed coffee. I also gotta find a holiday market ASAP to start money moving.
Me n mom had our usual bitch fest 2 days ago- where she doesn't acknowledge ANY thing I do in the house, and tries to blame me for her depression and lack of friends BS bla bla- she wants to separate housing blah blah :ignore:
The ONLY reason we live together is she BEGGED me to get a home with her so she didn't have to live alone anymore - I fought it forever, but after divorce I got GUILT tripped by all the relatives to be a GOOD daughter, Take CARE of your mommmm!
I knew it wouldnt work cuz she is a control freak and does NOT respect boundaries or privacy.
And she told me my SO can't spend the night :saywhat:
Give me a break I'm friggin 42- just cuz you closed up shop on your love life and vajay YEARS ago, doesn't mean I have to :ignore:


----------



## campn

MrsG- I think the flashing smile isn't a positive yet but means you're getting there. The solid smiley face is the positive!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha omg you're right Campn. I read it backwards! If you can't tell I'm a little anxious this morning because we're supposed to hear about the house today! Lol


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* Good luck!! Exciiiitinnng:happydance:

Was hoping after 2 heavy days the :witch: would get back on her broom, but still mod. heavy this am:growlmad:
And def no Noah baby:shipw: in there
12dpo-:bfn:


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe it's the lighting but i'. Actually seeing a faint line on yours J :dohh: but i trust your eyes over mine. I think i have a serious case of line eyes...

And about your mom....get out while she's on board! Haha


----------



## JLM73

Gigs lol
Yea my mom just asked me for my daughter's mailing address, i shoved the paper to her, and said you could just send a msg on FB and she answers immed.
She was like - yea but you gave it to me so I don't need to do that.
The bitch in me came back with - Well once we separate housing you are gonna have to get used to asking people for things yourself on FB, if you want to have any relationship with your grandkids ( drops the mic, walks away):finger:

Sorry but she has been a MAJOR B this week telling me I am mooching off her and NEED her to get anything done WTF- she is a true Mommy Dearest in a sweet old lady body.

Then she's mopes off and says well your children should let you know where they are and give you updates( cuz my daughter is in Vegas visiting her dad)
I was like :saywhat: Umm YOUUU never asked me where I was, visited, or called when i moved out at twenty- so WHYY do my kids HAVE TO??
I don't need updates every minute- They are both adults and doing great.
I'm not a nosey up the arse of your adult kids kinda mom.
She drives me batty trying to impose her opinion on everything as a MUST DO
:ignore:

Also I swore I saw something faint too, and checked again once dry but I DOOOO have serious line eye- and IF I was preggers this baby would have to stick thru a 3rd day of bright red bleed - mod heavy AND small clots and cramping...so if ANYthing it would have been another chem- cuz I usually don't cramp:shrug:
Here's 9, 10, and 12 dpo- def no progression, so i think it's just the chem strip edge


----------



## claireybell

Hey girlies :) 

Oh J i bet you cant wait for seperate housing with ye Mum.. Its stressy as living with parents i can imagine! Id never be able to live with my mum lol! Sorry your tests are bfn :( really thought the young ones donation was going to be it this cycle.. :hugs: 

Oh ive heard of Bangers like bangers n mash but not for boobs lol! Mine used to be E cup before Riley went upto a G.. The after bf they got ducked the life out of & now im a D but im pretty sure there coming into an E cup again.. :) 

Ohhhh im sat on front room floor wrapping crimbo presents & i cannot feel my butt lol! SO is out having some xmas drinks with his friend, i have Harry Potter for company hehe


----------



## Breeaa

Ultrasound is scheduled the day I turn 8 weeks! January 4th!! Eek! Can't wait!!!


----------



## claireybell

Eeee 16 days Breeea :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay breeee can't wait

Sorry everyone else the hurricane u had with lunch is hitting as hard as Katrina


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay Bre!! So exciting!!! 

I'm just over here counting the seconds while I wait to hear about the house. The sellers agent said we'd here today.. They only have 45 more minutes.


----------



## gigglebox

J are those wally cheapies? I get convincing evaps on those every time. And wtf, your mom is cray. Is she serious about moving out?


----------



## gigglebox

Any update Mrs?
Yay Bree! Not long now!


----------



## gigglebox

I really wish that f*ing like rabbits and really wanting a baby was enough to make one. I really thought we had it this month...i'm having a tough time swallowing this month's failure, especially since I really wanted an August baby.


----------



## JLM73

OMG majooooor screamfest with mom earlier I was thru the ROOF!
The woman simply can NOT admit she has EVER done a damn thing wrong and I'm so F-ing sick of it!.
The only reason she pulls this BS is bcuz she knows I CAN'T move out yet- biz not profiting as I have to keep reinvesting to start it again!
I can't even get a cater job/market opening to sell till after New Year.
It may sound like the worst thing ever but I swear to God, Budha, The great Raccoon in the sky ...When I can get out of this house I am Soooo done with her.
She can figure her own way since she knows EVERYthing and Perfect in every way.:finger::finger:

I was literally heaving as she refused to acknowledge she has done sooo many major things.
Oh how I loathe thee...let me count the ways...
1 I got drunk ONE time last year and she had me sent away to Rehab for SIX months - FL has this BS Marhman act- anyone can file on you and even if you test CLEAN as I did, the court mandates 6 months INpatient ( they get $5000 a month for every woman there - there were 82 of us...do the math) I had over 200 random NEG tests and lives with mostly ex prostitutes, drug dealers, and HIV/HepC girls. I literally watched them snort pills for 6 months:roll:

2 When I refused to talk to her other than required once out, she called them AND my exhub because SURELY you are drunk or high for being pissed about that?? That got me 3 MORE months random testing outpatient.

3 I could NOT take any sleep meds during last year, and imagine me taking naps! The nerve of me! She kept waking me up every time saying what did you take WTF?? I cursed her out..and locked my door so she'd leave me and DS alone.
20 mins later I have 2 SHERIFFS at my door saying she called 911 saying I took something and locked myself in room with DS...I told the cops test me I've been up 30 hrs I'm tired. The cops laughed and left.
She got mad they didn't listen to her ...Sooo she then called my exhubs FATHER and said the cops were just there and they came racing over to get DS Fiasco:growlmad:
Well exhubs lovvvved that and then I had CHILD PROTECTIVE services pop up 2 days later asking where I hid my drugs and alcohol???WTF

4 Xmas EVE last year, I finalllly get free and am wrapping presents for DS...doorbell...:huh: THREE SHERIFFS with a warrant for my arrest for missing a court date? WTH I didn';t have any court date. Cuffed and booked and NO ONE could tell me when I missed court- 9 hoursss in booking, squat cough alllll that shit.
NINE days later my atty said "Oh , your mom just gave me a subpoena she had in her room" WTF?? She called court AGAIN saying I must be taking something because I refuse to talk to her and am *angry*:devil:
To this DAY she refuses to admit she took my mail or called the court EVEN tho it's IN court docs AND her signature is on the Process Server Form....

So pls understand ladies when I say this woman has put me thru HELL, and helped my ex, lied to everyone, and if I could leave this minute I would NEVER look back for her and not feel a bit bad about it.

Thx for letting me vent...:sadangel:


----------



## DobbyForever

Damn. Hugs J. The biggest, squeeziest hugs ever.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow J that's crazy. I'm so sorry. 

So we heard back from our realtor. They came back with a good counter offer. We asked for $6000 towards closing they came back with $4300 and a 35 day close rather than a 46 day close. We're going to meet with our realtor Sunday to talk about specifics and see if we want to counter or accept!! Pretty excited but even more nervous now.


----------



## JLM73

Thanks ladies :friends:

MrsG that is not a bad counter...my experience both sides lean their way and you usually meet in the middle.
Do you have a certain number of days before they can recind, or view back ups?
Here in FL it gets crazy and ppl snatch houses in hours from you, because the sellers realtor is allowed to tell you what kind of offer thy will/won't consider or already are considering- gotta just jump in sometimes with a YES to lock it down, especially if in a high demand area, or neighborhood that rarely has houses free up, or your dream home.

I lost a couple in the past with mom hemming and hawing and balking bcuz she just has no clue why things are the value they are , and compares to their home price in 1991 LOL:saywhat:

I LOVE the online searching and driving by, checking last sales and ALL that, what I hate hate hate is the closing- Only because Underwriters are children of Satan, and no matter HOW great your credit is, bank acct, info, docs etc They always find ONE thing to make you jump a hoop...and usually near closing saying
(insert Ben Stein's Bueller? voice here)
"Wellll...I know you sent six proofs of this, buttttt...if you don't get me this in the next 2 hourrrs...ehhh we may have to postpone your closing"
:shock: ridiculous


----------



## campn

J- Sorry your mom is a testing woman, I'm sure we all have dealt with people like that but it must be much harder to live and deal with one everyday. Honestly you're pretty awesome to live with her, I don't know anyone who took on an older parent especially one that isn't so easy <3 

Ladies I've a wonderment, could Benadryl cause problems with fertility? Or weight gain? The weight gain I can see how since it would lower your metabolism down.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J! That is absolutely insane!!! You are a better person than I. I would probably return the favor, call her a drunk and put her through the same hell...

Holy crap, between her and your ex....:nope: um i'm pretty sure that'd be enough to make some people out there call a hit! Kidding, but not....

I'm sure you've already rung your brain but is there any way to get around living there? A business loan? Anything...?

As someone who has a fridge full of eggs and no one to sell them to...i totally get you on needing an outlet like a farmers market to sell things. Ugh, so frustrating...


----------



## JLM73

Nope I am flat stuck- but todays blow up I made it clear, I am giving 100% to get out ASAP and she is on her OWN after that. She can check FB thru my kids to see what I'm up to. No visits, don't call me call them or your friends for help- Check pls! I'm done.
She just said GOOD!
Whatevs...

Gig - eek on the eggs- how long can you keep them before a waste?
OOH have you checked on shipping them? May be worth it over the waste- maybe some restaurant not too far- ship a trial batch:shrug:

As for a hit...yea if I had an Uncle Louis I'd ask him to send the cousins to take the ex on vacation:trouble: lol not Mom she's just obstinate, condecending, coniving, and quick to gossip about you or use info as leverage for something she wants. She's spun!

*Campn* Benadryl is all antihistimine, so it will dry up your fertile fluid a bit. It shouldn't slow your metab other than like a couple hours when taken, and not major, It;s focused on the bodys histamine syst- not smooth muscle or intestinal really.
I have chronic sinusitis and my doc had me on 50mg every 4-6 hours as needed. Makes ya :sleep: but I got used to them after a few months not even drowsy.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh J i hope it all gets better. Btw, ever found out what happened with most recent ex's court date?

Campn, maybe get some pre seed...

Here's today's negative (on the bottom). My cervical symptoms just aren't adding up but af should def be here today after all these bfn's :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Thought I saw something in that bottom test but not sure 

Camp I used preseed right after dtd with my last bfp


----------



## campn

I used it last cycle and loved it. I've a good amount of fertile cm (I think? Have no one to compare it to!) I've been taking primrose oil capsules and I've heard that helps so we will see. I'm just gearing up to O now I think cause I've noticed some fertile cm here and there. 

How you ladies doing? Excited about Christmas!?


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA. Work, ballet recital, and Christmas....it's been a mad house trying to read and catch up. 
J I'm sorry about your mom, that's why I live 12 hrs away. I love her but just.cant.nope.
Mrs so exciting on the house!! I hope it goes smoothly for you.
Gigs I thought I could see something on the bottom test but not sure if it's the light? 
AFM (prepare for tmi) as you know idk where im at with cycles but....dtd on Sunday and um...kinda prevented dh from pulling out cuz I was on top and already "there" as he was finishing and he was like get off get off and I was like noooo please...lol soooo no pull out haha. Then today I had some really yucky AF like cramps and then a bunch of sticky CM....so I'm FX that this oops might be a win!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg still, you just did what i had always wanted to do! Lol, hope it turns out well!


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Ugh J i hope it all gets better. Btw, ever found out what happened with most recent ex's court date?

Well nope- only got the one day of texts from him Thanking me for the daughter's gifts. He was mopey and sounded pitiful- apparently big trial was this month, but I am not friends with him anymore on FB and I am not gonna ask- figured I'd send a Merry Xmas and ask then.:shrug

So sorry ladies JUST catching up- FIRST time on laptop today
Spent HOURS and HOURS cutting a very thorny 8 ft bougainvillea to hang light on house, then son had to go to work, so lights weren't done 
THEN mom needed to do weeks shopping UGH 2.5 hrs in walmart and traffic right bfore Xmas:huh: 
I pointed out some houses with land I am gonna call the realtor about...guess Sh&* got real for her because she moped and sighed and teared up all thru walmart etc pfft whatever, she does this everytime and I am NOT being the nice one anymore and saying ONE more try :finger:


----------



## JLM73

OK F-ing BnB just deleted my WHOLE story about the MAN I am meeting tonight :finger: to BnB fix your sh^+!!

Summary- MINUS all the details
The guy buying $100+ of hats from me is FOOT dude from when I worked at the Mayor's bldg in 2008-10. He was in IT separate bldg.

He has been chatting with me here and there re the hats colors etc. Then flirting etc. I'm like whatever lol.
He's like why won't you give me a chance??
Basically he's always flirted but we were both married then. He's separated from wife over a year, and I am divorced ...so no real reason other than....

His look was not really my type. He's really cute- very light complexion but Black and wore shoulder length dreads then:shrug:
Great smile, very smart, funny, annnnd I actually have known him since like 15 yrs old!! Only a :hi: now n then in passing- same schools, same neighborhood. He's was a year behind in school, but I started a yr early so like 7 mos age diff:shrug:
Oh and he actually massaged my sore feet many days after work at the busstop after work waiting for the bus( park n ride thing they do here)
He always complimented my feet and back then your girl had indulged in a weekly Pedi for EIGHT yrs so yes feet were awesome.
I asked what was wrong with his wife's ft- are they HOOVES? Pegleg?
He laughed and said no that she just didn't keep herself up after like 12 yrs together:shrug:

Anyhoo he kept asking and last cpl nights I'm like Dude! I like you as a friend but seriously we are like opposites:haha:
He's verrrry healthy Vegan, Very Religious ( which is fine but I loveees my meat lol).

Sooo come to find out he went back to lean meats to gain more muscle working out, he's no longer religious, but meditates, and leads that whole Karma Zen life thing, and he is completely into the same music food etc...and :shock: OMG...he kept threatening to "let me hear his freaky side" lol Whatever- :shock: Oh my damn....yea the messages of what he would do to me were OH so friggin hot!!!

Totally diff view of him - He kinda called me out with " Well how do you know we aren't meant to be together? What if I am the right one and you didn't even give me a chance ?
Ugh I felt like an ass cuz it's true- was totally keeping at a distance

:cloud9: So after all our phone talks and texts late into night this week...totally mtg up with him later.

I made it CLEAR I am in Baby NOW mode and he didn't say no...actually said he always wanted 2 kids ( he has a DD 14) but apparently wife said hell no after the first??
Anyway he has her half every wk, great dad. 
So we shall see what happens, but The dreads are gone- dude is buff abd rockin a bit of gray in the goatee and hair annnd omg total deeeeeep sexy voice.

He is rdy to jump me after all the challenging sexual txts lol buttt ugh AF is stillll finishing up today...not gone... booooo.

Gotta go get Pretty hehe.
It was 40s here last night Brrrr Florida!! Low 50's tonight so we won't meet long and def not his house as daughter is there. 
Probably walk some art galleries, coffee shops etc he's into those like mee YAY
OOOHH :shock: and I forgot:smug:
He wants to sell some of his VEGAN recipes but didn't know where...who does? Oh yeaaa THIS girl.
So we are gonna talk Going half on booth fees at the local organic and art markets!!!!
Sooo excited. Totally making up for mom ystrdy!!!
Bye:hi:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J! That is all so exciting! You HAVE to report back here and let us know how it goes!!! I'd be so happy for you to find so,eone who is totally on board with the kid thing. Would you be into co parenting if the relationship didn't work out but you got pregnant?

So....afm...

It's 12:31. Af has not arrive yet. 

This is big news...it means i'm officially late.

I haven't been late in any recent months (none of the ones i've charted since july), or in any time i can remember in the past.

I've popped a tampon in just in case she shows when i pass out....but, other than being pregnant, why would my period be late? I am absolutely certain i ovulated.

My fingers are tightly crossed for a late implanting baby! But i know the odds aren't in my favor...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can't wait to hear all about it J!

Gigs my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!

So hubs just brought home a puppy. A freakin puppy when we don't even know if we're getting the house with a hard yet!! My poor kitty is terrified! we wanted a puppy but not until after we moved!!!


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh MrsG a puppy lovely :) haha i bet the cat is hissing all over it lol, what puppy breed? Congrats on new pet

ooooh Giggles this could it!!! Let us know today if you test :thumbup: oober excited hehe!! Should af arrived on Friday?? 

OMG J!!!!! Keep us posted its nearly ov window aswell yay!!! I let out a lil squeak in bed reading that post this morning Lol!! Hope it goes well, eager for an update hehe

Campn, i used concieve plus (like preseed) last cycle - inserted before, used during & after.. Used it & i fell pg with Riley & this time around, its awesome stuff! Get your jiggy groove on girly :) 

Stills, hey there! Hope you catch that egg :thumbup: we're nearly all set for crimbo here, i havea couple more gifts to get Monday morning while Rileys in day Nursery ;) then its food on Tuesday then last working day on Weds woop! Im not liking food shopping at the moment, struggling with the bloomin sickness eurghhhhhh


----------



## JLM73

:cloud9:
sooo a bit after 2am...been home about 30 mins. 
LOL We literally sat in my car and talked for a few hours...WHILE he massaged my feet the whole time! It is like 50 tonight, not bad but I ran out wet hair, and Nike Flip Flops so I said was chilly cuz I didn't change into socks a real nikes- so after 5 mins of sitting in the car seat with my feet Under my behind- like you sit on a couch - he was like give me your foot- I'll rub it and warm you up- I'm all mmm hmmm :roll: You just want me for my feet lol. We joked about it, and after like and hour, he stops me ( cuz he only had my right foot) and he says :
Give me the other- I was mid convo so I was like other what?
He said your other FOOT laughing- and said this one's warm and you said you "feet" were cold not foot so give me the other:blush:
Got me there, but it was nice having 2 hour foot massage!
And as my feet were in the crotchal region lol I did not note any arousal for the foot rubs :rofl:
We just talked about everything for like over 2 hrs- exes, when I worked there, old coworkers, and FOOD- omg he was a vegan for 15yrssss!!! I had no idea that long. He has the best smile Super white perfect teeth.
Sometimes I laughed so hard I teared up - was a great time. 
I mentioned several times I want to be married again- he agreed ( oh and they were together*20*yrs not 12 eek- went to mult counselors etc, just grew apart )
I def mentioned the baby thing and he didn't say no so :shrug:

Oh Gigs- yea he is a realllly nice guy- his daughter called when we were talking to say she was home from a show and asked if he was ok- he said yes and then LUv yous back n forth - sweet Dad DD moment
I wouldn't mind co-parenting with him at all. He's very mellow and level headed and he'd have no prob with baby being with mee all the time , and as older I would just want to make sure child is with me when my DS is so they grow together.
Trying to think positive tho- we both are big on talking probs out, and communication so stuff doesn't build up- so the mature route.
Hell after 20 yrs together when she said she just wasn't happy despite counseling, he left the house, got an apt, and only took a TWIN bed for him and one for daughter, and only 1 pot and 1 pan LMAO
He is so Mr don't make waves.
SO no dirty talk tho he brought it and said I was dirty I'm like nooo you did the talking.
When he went to leave my car, he kept hesitating, so I was like gooo but gimme a hug, testing him out. he gave me a hug and was about to leave Then he said mmhhmmm your scared - I'm like oh yea ? Im still right here you moved back not me 
back n forth- so we end up half an inch from each others face and he stops 
So I again said umm hmm young ppl he talked back then as I replied he gave me a Peck kiss and said see i kissed you and I said yea and backed UP lol
So face to face again another peck- I said not like are a kid- he asked well how do you want me to ...An let JLM show you how it's done - Few mins of some nice deep kisses and tongue action- and he said Wow ok I have to go lol
I told him yea I can't corrupt you all in one night lol.
He's soo gonna fall hard :dohh:


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*Ahhhhh we need :dog: stats!!! Puppy wuv!
The kitty should train it up right. We have 3 older kittys and when I got my bullmastiff- he stared and watched them slink by, got a few nose swats from one but now the pass by him and sit right next to him and that 140 lber just sees them as odd creatures that occasional show up a few time a day to slink past

*CB* Sorry you are sick still- I love when you say Crumbo hehe

*Giggeth*:thumbup: Sounds pretty darn goood!
Can't wait!!


----------



## claireybell

Omg J im sat here smiling like a cheshire Cat reading this hahaa! He sounds like a possible keeoer & after your 'JLM' kisses no doubt he got the horn & had to shoot off lol! Ooooh im so excitrd for you :)


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs!!! My crazy ex gf adopted us two kittens, like, a day before we moved in together....and this was after we had a discussion on cats and I specifically told her we needed to make sure we were compatible (like, live together well at LEAST 6 months) before we got any animals together. But they were sooo cute i couldn't resist....well somewhere between 6-9 months i moved out haha. Took one of the cats i bonded with with me; i have no idea the fate of the other kitty :( my point being, i feel ya on not getting an animal as a mutual decision. It's kind of annoying....but you're all, "awwwwww but it's cuuuute!" I'm sure it'll all be ok, and pup will be nicely trained before any baby arrives :thumbup: 

J, that is so exciting! I love my husband more than anything but i sometimes miss the exciting "newness" of a budding relationship, and those exciting first kisses and intimate conversations....hope he's on board with the baby thing! May not be a live in penis but it's second best!

Afm...af struck in the night, as expected. Now i'm hungover and bleedy. I looked back at last month and she showed up at 9:30pm on cd13, this time it was probably 6am cd14. I'm wondering if my LP is gradually lengthening or this is just "one of those things". Either way, i do hate the anticipation of her coming on, especially when she's late....even if it's for only a few hours.

My uterus hurts. Waaaaaah.


----------



## JLM73

Hehe Thx CB and Gigs
Yesss he is very cool, but we all know how men are soooo not gonna say he's 100% wanting another right this second, but 
He has been warned I'm in Baby NOW mode, and that I don't have time to wait forever so
(insert crazy hair lip lady) May the odds, be ever in MY favor lol

Sorry about AF Gigs, my 3 days early hurt, so I know how you are feeling with the wench playing the late show up :( :hugs:

Ugh- tired but off to get little boy yay!
back later!


----------



## JLM73

OH and ladies - remember I said weather/seasons can affect BBT
Check out my last 2 days ystrdy night was low 40s here, last night was 50 degrees...usually 70s here in FL- Temp CRASH.
And the house is nice and warm- not cold but BBT sure plummeted!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry af showed up sneakily in the night Gigs, cheek of it! Still, CD1 & power through to next ovulation :thumbup: this cycle could just be the New Years news :) What are you hanging on? Thought of any alcohol at moment is like :sick: lol

J at least he has been well educated on the baby stuff & if hes fine then climb on board girl haha! I have to admit like Gigs said, i love my SO loads but i do sometimes miss the newness & excitememt of first meeting someone new esp when you fancy the pants of them lol! It should be all sex & kisses & movies (but ending up having sex halfway though :haha: ) hope you get a couple of donations thus cycle but if not you'll def get some ready for next month hehe


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup:CB
I LOVE the new relationship thing. Sometimes I see old couples still snuggled up or walking holding hands I just MELT<3

I want THAT! He is so cute to me tho- deep sexy voice, built bod, talkin all dirty and sexy and challenging me blah blah lol
Then we meet and he has that shy scholboy thing going lmao
That's why I called him out on backing away from the kiss
But it was A-MA-zinnng once he stopped being shy lol.

He is at his Zen temple this morning till noon- meditation, health seminars etc...so he sent a few txts earlier and wished me a good time with DS,...
Sooo you know I had to shake things up a bit and send him a sexy pic :flasher: :rofl:
Nothing nude but I just had on my bra and low cut jeans - belly pic with my bellybutton tat showing ( thorny heart around it)
hehe and below it I put FOCUS on the Temple lessons...
I know he totally will be off task but :muaha:
Last night he was driving back from some Zen class - before we met- and I sent a pic of me in the tub- all steeamy with the pic clearly showing the tub, BUT cut at an angle so it only went to just above where you would see any cleavage. 
He said he almost wrecked his car LOL
Apparently wifey was not frisky or adventurous at all sexually...Poor guy...I'm so gonna ruin him :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :hugs: not sure what to do differently this cycle, if anything...think i might hold out until 10dpo to test though, and reaaallly try to NOT pay attention to my dpo's...which means not recording symptoms after ov. That's fine by me though...this cycle and last cycle, symptom-wise, was so opposite from each other that i just don't feel like there's a point in paying attention to it.

Cb, i started the night with a shot of apple jim beam, then had two beers, then a hard apple cider. I was pretty buzzed...i don't drink often at all so it doesn't take much. I'm mostly fine today, with the exception of a headache. I'm sure that's due to mixing alcohol.

J, you naughty little minx you! Corrupting that poor innocent man :haha: so what happens if he doesn't agree to a donation? 

So, non pregnant ladies, where are you all in your cycles?


----------



## campn

J- He sounds pretty exciting! I'm not into veganisim either but since he's at least starting to eat meat again I think it's so promising! I always thought you have to be vegan to date one, but that's because like you I really do enjoy some meat on a charcoal grill every now and then! 

G- I'm few days away from ovulation hopefully! CD16 and I usually ovulate late but hopefully soy will have worked its charm and bring it forward a few days. How are you feeling!?

CB- Hope you've been feeling wonderful!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Campn.. I wish i was feeling wonderful, feeling abit yukky tbh & struggled eating my dinner this evening :( hope it passes soon :) 
Ooh & your opks looking almost Positive hehe hope your getting lotsa jiggy-jigy in hehe

Glad its just a headache & no sicky hangover Gigs.. Sometimes not stressing & not paying attention to ov symptoms but humping your way through a good thing :thumbup: Could always try some of that preseed stuff & help those spermies live longer pre ov;) 

J he sounds really great, so glad the pics went down a treat hehe & from his reaction i think your def in for some good lovin :haha: im a sucker for sending rauncy but not revealing pic to my SO lol!


----------



## gigglebox

I thought about preseed but afraid that's going to lean me toward a boy....

Feeling better campn, thanks for asking :) I've accepted i'm on cycle 4 and am over my pity party. Physically, i took some Excedrine for the headache and it knocked it out :thumbup:

Sorry you're feeling poorly cb :(


----------



## campn

Gigs- I've also made my peace that it will take longer this time around, DH and I are older so it must effect our fertility. It'll happen when the time is right! I really want a girl this time, I've always wanted a girl I was actually a little sad when I found DS is a boy, but now I'll take what I can get, also I've so much boy clothes so it'd be cheaper to have a boy :p 

CB- sorry Hun, is it MS? I'm hoping next time I don't get any but knowing my luck I'll be sick as a dog! Hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ladies! 

Gig- so so sorry AF showed! 
J- glad your date went amazing. So excited you have a new beau AND will still be on this month. 

Afm- today was the third day I for "high" on the digital opk but the line seemed to be lighter than yesterday's. So I either missed my peak, urine was too diluted, or I'll get the peak tomorrow. We've been bding though so we should be ok. We will again tonight. 

Dog updated! He's adorable. He's 9 weeks old and half German short haired pointer and half walker hound. So he's a hunting dog but honestly probably won't be used for that with us. We did take him with us while we were shooting today. He didn't seem to mind it. He was in the truck while we shoot so he could hear without being overwhelmed. I'll post a pic in a second!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here he is! His tentative name is Bear but it might get changed.

Also! We got the house!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHHHH HE IS SO CUTE!!!!!! How did he end up with a white face? Not that I care....because it's ADORABLE! And congratulations on the house! Good news all around!

Campn, i'm on that boat too...really wanted a girl the first time around. But after the baby's life was threatened, i didn't really care what it was as long as it was alive! Honestly, if I didn't have a scare like that, I might have suffered a little from gender disappointment, so maybe it was a blessing in disguise. This time i'm hoping for a girl, but i'm trying to make peace with having two boys because i feel in my heart that's what we'll end up with...

How long did it take you to get pregnant the first time and how long have you been trying this time?


----------



## campn

Mrs- What a sweet looking dog, and congrats on the house! When do you move in!?

Gig- So sorry it was so dramatic with your DS, I hope you never have to go through that again, that must have been so scary but he looks like such a perfect little guy! I also think I'll have another boy and that's fine, it'd be nice for DS to get a brother! 

With DS we got pregnant the very first try, we only had sex like two times the entire fertile time. This is our 5th cycle, although we tried in July but totally missed the fertile window cause I didnt chart at all. I didn't expect it to take this long at all, but I can't be so lucky every time! What about you!?


----------



## gigglebox

Just the same, we got pregnant first try with DS, though we "tried" the month before but not until 2 or so days after i ovulated, so i don't count that cycle. This time we're on cycle 4, however i *think* i had a chemical in August (would have been an oops baby...i say "think" because i just don't know if the FRER line was a false positive or not, though i used one this cycle and not even a whiff of a line). 

And speaking of HPT's...i just looked back at my tests and realized i burned through, like, 10 of them this cycle! That's terrible! I'm trying to set a goal for myself right now but i'm not sure if i can stick to it....that is, regardless of when i ovulate, i want to test in 29 days from today (i.e. Cycle day 30). Almost like i'll be setting an appointment for myself. I think this might help me not get so hung up on which dpo i am, or symptom spotting, etc....only problem is there no question as to when i ovulate because of the pain, so i'm going to have to make an actual effort when it comes to trying to not pay attention to the dpo's.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, just looked at the calendar...i think the 15th, which will be CD27, will be a good date. So it's set. January 15th will be the next time i test :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig if you wait until the 19th it's my bday. Lol but I agree the 15th is a great day. Not sure how his face is white his dad and mom both have white on their faces but not full white. Hes all white with black spots. In totally in love. 
I think you're gonna have two boys too. Idk why just a feeling I have lol 

Campn- once they accept our offer (which is their offer but saying we can extend escrow if needed which the sellers realtor already agreed to we just need it in writing) it'll be 35-45 days from then. So they're saying 1st week or February. When are you supposed to ovulate? How do you the like soy so far?


----------



## campn

It's so crazy to think we'll be testing in 2016! If I ovulate in a few days, the soonest I could test would be New Years, or early January which is so crazy to think about, but then again I can't think of a more perfect way to start off the year. 

One of my friends just had her baby and sharing pictures of him on Facebook, he's so small and adorable and brought back so many memories! 

Fx this is our cycle gigs! I really was convinced I was pregnant last cycle, like 95% sure I was and really got my hopes up and that hurt a lot, it still hurts as I write this and think about it. Amazing how just a second pink line changes your life.


----------



## campn

Mrs- That's awesome and won't be long now, I guess you should start packing! This is our second house although we house hunted 3 separate times and called off one of them, but it's my favorite thing to do! I love it, I love these house hunting or remodeling shows, if only I was rich enough to remodel and decorate. I liked soy, no side effects that I noticed really, and I think I might ovulate a day or two early this month but still can't tell, will definitely try it again next month if it doesn't work this time! 

I would like to try black cohosh but I read on many articles that it can cause liver damage!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn oh jeeze I didn't read that about the black cohosh! This is my second cycle taking it and if it doesn't work I may or may not take it next cycle. I'm not sure but since I had a mc it's possible my ov days changed naturally. But I feel good about this cycle. As long as week keep bding until confined Ov.


----------



## JLM73

Zzzzz Hi ladies OMG...looooong day (left at 12p, back at 11pm). First day getting DS back and my man friend tells me no playdate with the kids cuz he has 2 days to move his entire house:shock:
WTH?>??? They knew the bank was taking the house back, (years of battle over finance issues, and improper loan blah blah) Well he and fam moved like FOUR momnths ago to a "new" home ( older fixer upper) in expectance the bank would not renog. finance.
Sooo I figured he and Fam had everything out- Not at all!!!!
I was like Dude?! WTH?:saywhat:
He said the wife n kids had been lagging, and never moved any of their things, so he was over it and if she didn't come get the things by tomoro too bad- the bank will junk them:huh:
So I was like WHY didn't you call me ( we always come running when the other needs help that's why we are still good friends)
He said he didn't want me to take time from my son.
Whatevs- omw...sooo I get there ( convinced him to get a damn Uhaul-DUH)
and expecting to empty closets and move tupperwear plates etc...
:shock:O M G The WHOLE house had crap in EVERY cabinet, drawer and closets full, beds there WTF??

Apparently they moved the bare minimum and never went back for much sigh.
THEN I find out he is peeved at the bank and his focus is not on taking the kids clothes,toys, shoes- wifes WEDIING gown??? But on pulling out EVERY mirror, shelf, cabinets from kitchen, baths, SHOWER doors, sinks!!! Basically he removed it ALL to place in there rental properties OR sell for $ and screw the bank...

Dear baby Jesus I am so thankful for my Fire dept training. I was like "Give me a Phillips and flathead screwdriver, some hex keys, and the powerdrill...I got this!

HOURS of non stop removing screws and every fixture possible.
At the end they ( oh thk goodness his Bro and Sis came too) they wanted me to go eat with them as thanks- I have been under and over every dirty dusty place poss.
I was like no thx ( I'll help again tomoro anyhow) I just wanted to get to DS.
So I was like we got 2SUVs and a truck sitting outside alllll day. Lets load up some damn clothing! 
:growlmad: Wifey shows up at the end...Seriously?? I am packing your bras draws( underwear) and wedding dress even and you waltz in the last 10 mins????:trouble:

So we did, and a caravan of cars behind a uhaul. Gave his bro a ride home, and him a solo ride with me to the Uhaul place where he left his car all day annnnd they were al speaking Farsi so I didn't know it, but drinking Corona all day This Ijit started grabbing my ASS while his bro is LITERALLY next to me holding the cabinet we are removing.
I tried to play it off ...welllll apparently bro saw that not so slick move, and asked if we were F-ing :dohh:
He was trying to say I didn't do that but was so busted luckily bro bought that he was just playing around. Moron- his bro won't tell but if his SIS had seen the wife would know in secs...
I'm exhausted, back killing, just wanna shower n sleep, but DS is soooo happy to see me, he wide awake and chatty:wohoo:
I did manage to meet the new man n deliver his hats
He was looking quite kissable but I am a nasty mess so I didn't even go there lol.
Did I mention once manfriend who wouldn't "donate" to the cause asked for "one more :sex: before I sleep with new dude....:huh::ignore: WTF is wrong with men?


----------



## JLM73

Sorry I have the longest posts everrr on this thread lol. Half the page count is prob me:blush:

Ok catching up
*Gigs* I think you have a good plan. I too am Sooo sick of :bfn: that i truly don't want to waste anymore money on tests and wait for AF to be late. especially the later :bfn: they are crushing :(
I think you may be good with preseed. generally male :spermy: swim faster but it's not a definite. They still get tangled in the cilia thingies in the uterus, and still have to fight the mucus INSIDE the Ut...so doesn't mean you have a 90% chance for a boy, just that allllll :spermy: will get thru cervix a bit easier. Oh and male spermy are more fragile- especially to acidic environ ( which the vag naturally is) so maybe try the female foods diet sway- you will have to google it , but worth the added shot:shrug:

*Clair-ita* So sorry the blueberry that hopefully is a PINKberry :haha: is making you :sick: Tell that wee one Auntie JLM said settle down in there RIGHT now or you will get sent to your womb! :rofl: sorry I couldn't resist...

*MrsG-Lady* that :dog: is so stinkin CUTE!!! Nice he wasn't totally freaked by shots- nice to acclimate them young...otherwise you end up with a mess like my mastiff who BOLTS without regard to what or whom is in front of him at everrrry little noise....I swear I am gonna take his arse to the loudest construction site and gun range I can find ....he will shake himself to the point of tiring and as the Dog Whisperer says - animals can't permanently maintain a state of fear or aggression...they eventually wear out and settle down...just a matter of having the patience...I don't right now.
And :happydance: on the HOUSE!! The pup brought the lucky house mojo!


----------



## campn

MrsG- I'm pretty sure that it's very rare and in very large doses, but anything with liver damage terrifies me cause my dad had it so bad bec of hep C and almost died until he got a liver transplant, and I've seen it all and now loathe the word "liver" so it must be a psychological thing for me now. Good grief I sound crazy. 

Really really hope it works for you!


----------



## JLM73

Campn- Your gearing up to O :dance:
I noticed you peaks and valleys chart is getn bigger:shock: lol
Opks are getn darker :thumbup:

AFM not sure dude and I will :sex: due to holidays and crazy sched, BUT when I met him earlier to deliver the hats, he mentioned his daughter is with mom the rest of the week-BUT my O is due next mon/Tues and bleh I will have DS again both days, and his daughter may be back with him then.
Best chance for :sex: would be Xmas Eve(4-5 days before O bleh) orSat night (26th which is 2-3 days before O)...I'm gonna count myself on the sidelines this cycle, and just focus on when I can enjoy new dude time:shrug:
That way if nothing happens- I wasn't planning to be in anyhow.
I am tired of the last minute O stress of getn :spermy: been over a years :(
And if we DO get it on, and the :spermy: survive or it gives a :bfp: then that will just be a nice surprise.
He had a long day today too, but in talking with him about holiday kids sched... he did say "we're still married but at least we already worked out the schedules on our own...:huh:
It was kind of weird wording- In talking with him he didn't sound like he was sad about them not being together for the holidays or anything...but hoping that wasn't a hint that he won't be wanting any kiddos until divorced??
I am hoping not, since who KNOWS when that would be??
I guess when we finally DTD he will either stay in or "pull out" giving me a link to this thread title :rofl:....ok....not amused really:sadangel:


----------



## campn

J- I guess I'm lousy at chart reading, but what is valley charts!? 

Your DS sounds lovely, glad he wanted to spend time with you. I can't believe your other manfriend who wants to get one last lay, especially after refusing to donate (not that you'd have owed him if he did!) but oh men, it must be instinct to fight over what you can no longer have, I'd tell him to go away forever and don't look back. "Candy shop is closed, bae!"

I think 4 days before O can work, maybe take lots of primrose oil and preseed and that way the sperm can live longer!? You might end up getting pregnant with a girl!


----------



## JLM73

I think me and Dobs are the only die hard team *BLUES* lol
I def want another lil boy. Little boys are SUCH mommy lovers, and I just recall with DD her father and I battled over him melting and giving into her every whim- even when wrong! And I had to be the meanie.
Plus I am very active outdoors and love doing activities boys like - biking, remote control cars, throwing balls for dogs, getting muddy in the garden, and cool bugs and reptiles etc.
My daughter was not at all into that- more into being inside, tv shows, and stuffed animals and coloring.
My DS is a ball of fire but comes over to say I love you mom, or just hug me like every hour on the hour lol.

I'm trying not to stress the BD thing this month, so will see if we can get more couple time this week, then I will see how he gets on with BD- my luck he will pull out a condom:shhh: may have to fish that bugger back out of the trash :rofl:
Yes I am THAT desperate lol.

Peaks and Valleys don't mean anything really- rise after O to confirm is ALL that charting is best for IMO. I just like your little mountains hehe


----------



## campn

Boys are wonderful, I love how my son couldn't care less about how he dresses! I want one of each cause I don't know if we will have a 3rd or not and I want that mother daughter relationship so bad, I want the shopping, getting nails done and all that little silly stuff, also girl clothes are so purrrtyyy! 

Have you asked him if he wants more kiddos? You can always be like oh I'm just about to get my period you don't need a condom :p most guys will be like HECK yes :p


----------



## JLM73

LOL sneaky move Campn - I like how you think!
Actually I've tallked about how I def want another- he understands why and never seemed put off by it
Only comment he made really was that he had wanted 2 kids but after his daughter was born, wife said no :shrug:
Well if he plans on making this a relationship he better get on the NTNP plan at least hehe


----------



## gigglebox

My god Florida girls, what WERE you doing up so late?!

Campn, we have a lot in common! A friend of mine back home also had her baby this past week. I might sneak in a visit during christmas but don't know if we'll have time, especially since we also have a newborn nephew up there to visit and we literally have 24 hours in town before having to get back to the duckies...

Ugh J, sometimes men are such dogs, wanting to mark their territory. I had a friend who slept with my brother....well she was hooking up with another mutual friend later and my brother makes a point to let this guy knkw he "tapped that first". Ewwww. Please just don't.

Anywho you better keep us privvy to your escapades! Don't go disappearing if you don't board the ntnp train fast enough! I want to hear all about Mr. Hats!


----------



## JLM73

(idle chatter before the bell)
LOL Gigs- tapped that first- I'll def let you all know when I "first tap that" with the new man. I'm just hoping he's wild n free when we do, an doesn't try n hold off...
Let me expound- Leave it to me to find all the different ones lol

I do remember seeing him around the neighborhood and at school in passing when like 14,15,16ish. We just never spoke other than:hi: in passing. Diff friend sets.
Sooo, even tho he "dated" girls like we all say when young - even tho it used to be note passing, sneaking around and skipping school to kiss and hold hands here and there . SOooo much diff with todays teens!

So apparently he "dated" several girls, didn't lose his V card till 17- no biggie 
and had ONE serious girlfriend relationship prob the de Vcarder :haha:
and at 22 started dating ex wife, married her 5 yrs later, and stayed together 15 years before the separation. 
*Mating Class Begins*
(apply nerd glasses)
Thus being expounded upon, said young male had one serious relationship of a couple years from late teens to 20ish
Then said young male specimen met and remained with the next Female specimen at the age of 22...until present day, when the union finally disentegrated, causing the paired species to de-unify.
Tho each specimen can be seen continuing to feed, raise and nourish their shared single female offsping....( flipping thru pocket notebook...)

AHA! Yes, the shared offspring appears to be a very artistic, well adjusted beautiful female specimen.
(adjusts glasses on end of nose)
So colleagues of the ttc world...This male specimen appears to have only performed the mating dance with 2 female specimens...over the last 25 years...:shock:
I find this area of the study most interesting:-k
Because this shall present us with one of two future paths of study...
The male specimen will either :
A-Take a great deal of training/re-training in the field of proper :sex: mating ritual...which may hinder his comfort with immediately contributing to the TTC Program due to hesitancy issues, as well as lack of comfort dealing with female specimens other than such said Wifey Bird
or
B-Perhaps being hindered by the previous female specimen's lack of interest in the :sex: mating ritual, as well as her refusal to continue propagating the species...This male specimen may indeed prove to be overly zealous to make up for lost time, and will pursue the :sex: mating ritual rather vigorously with great determination to contribute to the population!

(removes glasses and replaces them in pocket protector)
Therefore whither to herefore...
I as the professor overseeing this study, plan to attempt to encourage the latter behavior. I believe a positive reinforcement approach shall be sufficient, to encourage and reward positive contribution to the TTC progam.
I feel the male subject shall respond quite well, given the previous female's years of rejection in this area.
Ok, Class - Please continue to reference this forum for posted updates on this study, and feel free to carry-on with each of your studies and update here as well! CLASS DISMISSED!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popped into say this is proof I think like a teenage boy because i definitely mark my territory and have definitely throw the "csb I already hit that hf"


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J , you are ridiculous! Lol!!! Definitely just read that whole thing in the snooty english woman's voice, complete with rolling of the r's.

How do you know about the daughter? Can you facebook stalk her? How old is she? How old is he?


----------



## gigglebox

I love you, my freaky Dobs. I'd love to read some stories from you...


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well after my last serious ex my # went from like 7 to almost 20 in a year. It was baaaaad but oh so much fun.

Nothing tops sleeping with a famous pro gamer who yelled street fighter when he finished. I promised I would never tell who because his career depends on his image but shit was hilarious.

SO still refusing to have sex with me. We did it once last week and he had a panic attack the entire time and it was just sad and no fun. Now he's scared I'm pregnant because logically that makes sense. So he refuses to have sex with me until I get af. I have half the mind to stop mid pack just so I can get af and get her done with and get some

Updated jk shower to bathroom to bed for 45m. I can't feel my legd


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> Here he is! His tentative name is Bear but it might get changed.
> 
> Also! We got the house!!!!

Exciting! He is adorbs and so glad you got the gorgeous house!!!


----------



## Catiren

it seems im always unintentionally in the tww .-. i am a poas addict because its fun, but we are using pull out method and he is so strict about it until the week im fertile/due for ovulation. a week before my fertile week i let him know ahead of time, hey be extra careful cuz ill be ovulating soon. just recently he decided to admit to me the morning after that he didnt pull out early and he let some inside me first. today he found some digital tests i had laying around while cleaning and he said hes happy i have digitals and i shuld use them first thing tomorrow because he released inside me last night without me knowing (because i swore he pulled out but i was tired and nauseous so i dont remember for sure). i was like uhm what! and he started laughing maniacally abt my reaction. although i tend to test positive 7 and 8 days past Oing, a digital id never waste until 3 days before af is due. hes crazy if he wants me to use one so soon. plus i dont know when i ovulated or if i even did. ive been extremely crampy but i dont use opks or anything. ovulation on a normal cycle wuld have been due last thursday/5 days ago, which is when he started admitting to me abt what hes been doing. i keep ignoring symptoms and im just waiting. if hes secretly not pulling on time, and finally admitted abt it, why keep using this method? he wont answer that question. he just laughs. ._.;


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol welcome! Maybe he is just nervous since it's nerve racking to officially admit it so he's hoping to just slip one in lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Welcome cat!

Dob- you're so freaking awesome. I wish I was as sexy and cool as you! I can't wait to hear more stores

J- glad you two are so happy already! Maybe all you need was a relaxed no texting month for a bfp!? 

Gig- I swear I was going to say something. 

Campn- I'm sure I asked but when do you normally ov?

Afm- I had bad pain on my left side last night thinking maybe o was gearing up. And today cramps off and on. My opk was "high" again this moning. So idk. What do you ladies think?


----------



## claireybell

Professor JLM lol! Your post cracked me up! But i think he'll love all the rauncy attention for deffo :thumbup: 

Dobs you rock.. Humping with the stars hehe

MrsG do you mean opk was positive or nearly positive again? Keep bd'ing to cover the 'hot' days eee!!


----------



## campn

Mrs- I O around CD20, I'm hoping to O sooner this time but I'm already CD17 and negative OPKS, not much ewcm either so I don't know. We haven't BD at all either. 

Have you tried a line opk??


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry ladies for my absence.. :( Just been feeling down and missing DH. I didn't really feel like chatting about TTC while my "Need-sex-now-meter" has reached beyond it's max. 
Picking DH up from the airport Wednesday evening!!! 

MrsG: Congrats on the new house and what a cute puppy!!!

J, happy to hear you found a new man! That is awesome. 


What else did I miss?


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed keep bding. I have had two cycles where I got 5+ days of flashing smiles so hang in there, Greenie. You can use the stick as an opk btw when you pull it out.

PL, hang in there! Just a few more days


----------



## claireybell

Not long until Hubby love Pacific :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Campn last cycle i only had 1 day positive opk & all the rest were negative, i thought id off missed the boat but i caught it! Yours could suddenly turn positive in a day or so :)


----------



## pacificlove

CB: I see baby growing is going well for you? How are you doing?

I def o'd last week, I had 2 days of ewcm and boobies have been somewhat sore since. DH and I will get to practise our baby making skills but no making off yet.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Practicing is the best PL! Way more fun then the pressure of baby making. 

I've been looking at the sticks when I pull it out and saving it. :) line is darker today than it has been. I guess my only concern is yeaterday when urine was diluted more than normal. But today my ewcm is finally picking up so I'm thinking maybe I'll get my positive tomorrow? It's such a guessing game. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

How many times a day are you testing? Most women I know, myself included, have our surges start in the afternoon. I don't O until the next night anyway so waiting until morning is nbd. I just like to see when I start surging versus peak versus dip back down. Your solid is just a day or two away :)


----------



## gigglebox

What I've read is the surge happens in the am, BUT it isn't picked up in urine until the afternoon. Best time to test is 2pm-ish. 

Glad your O time is right around the corner!


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> What I've read is the surge happens in the am, BUT it isn't picked up in urine until the afternoon. Best time to test is 2pm-ish.
> 
> Glad your O time is right around the corner!

I think it depends on the person. I test compulsively once I get my flashing smile. We're talking minimum 3x a day. For me, I always start to surge between 12-4 (the wide range is when I am testing on work days I can't test until 3-4). My darkest opk hits around noon the following day, stays strong until that evening, then tapers off. I have had two cycles where the peak lasted an extra day.

I did read and experience myself that O is 24-36 hours from start of surge// 8-16 hours after your peak.

Can't comment on cm. I get a milky white cm discharge when I get my flashing smiles but other than that I can't comment :(. I really think you'll get that solid soon


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> How do you know about the daughter? Can you facebook stalk her? How old is she? How old is he?

Thank you- I try to keep some humor on the board ...and I am a magnet for man madness...will add to that later.
He has pics on FB with her, and I asked him the other night.
Timing is sucking this week as his daughter returned to mom ystrdy and I have DS until Thurs Am...when his daughter returns:dohh:
She is 14, and studying arts/dance at high school. Apparently HS students can now kinda "major" in something ?? WTF...
gonna catch up on posts more later!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol um what? Does he just mean she is taking them as electives or is this some new trend to continually put more and more pressure on kids to stress over a future?


----------



## JLM73

:hi: *Cat* welcome- sooo How old is your baby?
And why the heck is he purposely trying to insem you??
Also :test: lol - :haha: we highly recommend that here, especially if FIVE days late like you said:shock: Heck 5 days late a walmart 88center and or $tree will show a + if preggers Go! RUN! :wohoo: :test: 
lol

*MrsG-Lady* :happydance: sounds like you may be very close to O or you DID by this time I am typing this...that lil dip in your BBT chart may be an O dip...stalking to see if you get a rise tomoro!

*Dob-alicious*:rofl: You marking territory! I have visions of you lifting a leg on a guy out in public who is chatting up some girl, and when she gives you the WTF look - You are all cool replying-" Yeah B*^%...I hit it first" and walking away :rofl:
Oh annnnnd what's the deal with Panic attacks during :sex:??
Is he that worried about not wanting you preg again??
:shhh: Not that I have done this ...ahem...but how does he USUALLY know when you O??? If he's all up in the trashcan checking for used products (ew)
Just get a packet of kool aid ( old school sugar free tiny packt like 15cents- cherry or raspberry, or Raspberry Crystal light that you add in a bottle of water...
Mix it into a smallll amount of water until you get the desired Blood red( the more water the lighter) and soak a few tampons or pads and wrap in tissue and into the old bin-Off ya go!...Carry on!

Now if you are TRYING to fool him on pills, chuck a pill down the sink each morning and Oops- forget your pill pack on the bathroom counter or let it fall from your purse here and there...he will notice the pills missing if he's as worried as you say
Annnd that concludes JLM's School of TTC- Foolery 101...Off ya go! Bob's yer Uncle!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg J!!!! I love everything about you. This post is going to get borderline graphic so don't read if you are faint of heart


He's terrified. The loss hit him surprisingly hard. I think because this time he saw the heartbeat with me. Idk. The last time we dtd was pathetic. I love him and empathize as someone who has PTSD I get it but f*** dude. I feel for your spirit in bed. This morning was so good. Started off all panicky then mmmmm just mmmmm.

He knows jack s* except I know when he stops by the kitchen (I keep my packet in there unless I am going out) he checks where I am in the pack. He did still pullout, but I have never been so happy to be covered in his man juice.

On a side note, I think I Oed again. Maybe I have just always Oed on bcp but never knew? Like Gigs


----------



## DobbyForever

And lol he does not dumpster dive for obvious reasons


----------



## Catiren

JLM73 said:


> :hi: *Cat* welcome- sooo How old is your baby?
> And why the heck is he purposely trying to insem you??
> Also :test: lol - :haha: we highly recommend that here, especially if FIVE days late like you said:shock: Heck 5 days late a walmart 88center and or $tree will show a + if preggers Go! RUN! :wohoo: :test:
> lol
> 
> *MrsG-Lady* :happydance: sounds like you may be very close to O or you DID by this time I am typing this...that lil dip in your BBT chart may be an O dip...stalking to see if you get a rise tomoro!
> 
> *Dob-alicious*:rofl: You marking territory! I have visions of you lifting a leg on a guy out in public who is chatting up some girl, and when she gives you the WTF look - You are all cool replying-" Yeah B*^%...I hit it first" and walking away :rofl:
> Oh annnnnd what's the deal with Panic attacks during :sex:??
> Is he that worried about not wanting you preg again??
> :shhh: Not that I have done this ...ahem...but how does he USUALLY know when you O??? If he's all up in the trashcan checking for used products (ew)
> Just get a packet of kool aid ( old school sugar free tiny packt like 15cents- cherry or raspberry, or Raspberry Crystal light that you add in a bottle of water...
> Mix it into a smallll amount of water until you get the desired Blood red( the more water the lighter) and soak a few tampons or pads and wrap in tissue and into the old bin-Off ya go!...Carry on!
> 
> Now if you are TRYING to fool him on pills, chuck a pill down the sink each morning and Oops- forget your pill pack on the bathroom counter or let it fall from your purse here and there...he will notice the pills missing if he's as worried as you say
> Annnd that concludes JLM's School of TTC- Foolery 101...Off ya go! Bob's yer Uncle!

hi ;3 i dont think hes making sense but tryna make a baby instead. i was here a few months ago but lost touch thru site hopping. shes gonna be 8 months old jan 7th. i dont know when i Od. i breastfeed so i tend to O late but i have been getting a period just not on time really. longest cycle has been 35 days and normally its 28.


----------



## DobbyForever

Test test test we need line porn


----------



## mrs.green2015

Line porn!!! Show us some test. lol


----------



## JLM73

Hehe no pressure Cat!
Dobs - yup they have certain high schools here that your classes are specialized.
Usually toward the arts, or tech /computer skills
No idea why as I don't think the credits count any diff toward the Diploma or toward your college , but If they had a high school specializing in animals I would be so THERE!
Sorry he's so freaked, but glad you got showered :haha:

So on my end- Am tired as hell from a 2nd day of helping man friend and wife move.
So as Manfriend, his sis, his bro, and I hustled back and forth loading the truck etc- 
his wife sat on the floor going thru kids books for seriously 2 hrs.
I chatted with her when I took a break here and there.
manfriend ( who wouldn't donate to the cause just for ref as to who I am speaking of) and I worked together to remove 2 large patio ceiling fans. I stood on the step ladder unscrewing the base, he held the fan's weight and cut the wires once hanging.
He whispered to me with his back to wifey "I'm mad at you..."
I was like Why?? he said he'd tell me later.:shrug:
I forgot about it and we worked in separate areas most the time.

So toward the end, he calls me over while I am passing thru the garage
He again says he is mad at me...Why??
He then says "This could have been our life if you weren't acting so funny back then"
So I heard him but made him repeat it:huh:
He said it again but this time said "this should have been our life"
He's smiling, so I said "Well...I'm not the one who moved an ex GF in for 2 weeks lol"
I then said yea- it COULD have been, but we def wouldn't be in THIS situation losing this house...I have thought about that too but ...:shrug:"
He sighed and said yea ..
So whatever - it was all said with smiles and very lightly- not a heavy wt convo.
So later I am finishing my Xmas lights outside on a ladder and he calls to vent about his step daughter- she's like 11 and constantly butting heads with him.
He was all frustrated that wife doesn't back him up when he tells her she is grounded, or needs to help with something etc.
I told him flat out- Dude- it's time to have the Come to Jesus with the wife.!
He said he is tired of the battle- and I am like F no- when you get married to someone and come with 2 older kids, whose dad is NOT involved with them at all- you know your new hubs is their Father figure, and if you keep letting the 9 y/o and wife team up on you, none of the kids (4 total, 2 little ones are his) None of the kids following her will respect you or listen! Put your foot down or UP someone ass!

He agreed, and said He was going to have a serious talk with the wife- but asked me if he should do it now, or after Xmas. I'm like umm:roll: I would do it NOW since you can point to today's incidents to tell wifey that it's a prob that she is undermining you as a dad, and the little kids are seeing this.
So He's like - I'm gonna tell her Get onboard or I want a Divorce:shock::saywhat:

I was so thrown off ! I hope his reminiscing today isn't what spurred that, cuz even if they did divorce, we can't be together!Ever...never again!
That would be beyond awkward as EVERYone has questioned how we have remained friends after dating, and that would DEF make them think we have been F-ing around all this time![-X=;[-X

Oh and new man won't be contributing to "the cause" anytime soon :(
He wants another child but not anytime soon meh- so thinking about donor deal again - gah thought I was off this frickin merry go round!


----------



## gigglebox

Dude, wtf? Skmehow i missed an entire page!



DobbyForever said:


> Nothing tops sleeping with a famous pro gamer who yelled street fighter when he finished. I promised I would never tell who because his career depends on his image but shit was hilarious.

Can we puh-leeeeese know, at least, what sport? I need to know to properly imagine this situation. Wait, unless you mean gamer as in video games? Which makes much more sense....was is while climaxing or after? 



Catiren said:


> it seems im always unintentionally in the tww .-. i am a poas addict because its fun, but we are using pull out method and he is so strict about it until the week im fertile/due for ovulation. a week before my fertile week i let him know ahead of time, hey be extra careful cuz ill be ovulating soon. just recently he decided to admit to me the morning after that he didnt pull out early and he let some inside me first. today he found some digital tests i had laying around while cleaning and he said hes happy i have digitals and i shuld use them first thing tomorrow because he released inside me last night without me knowing (because i swore he pulled out but i was tired and nauseous so i dont remember for sure). i was like uhm what! and he started laughing maniacally abt my reaction. although i tend to test positive 7 and 8 days past Oing, a digital id never waste until 3 days before af is due. hes crazy if he wants me to use one so soon. plus i dont know when i ovulated or if i even did. ive been extremely crampy but i dont use opks or anything. ovulation on a normal cycle wuld have been due last thursday/5 days ago, which is when he started admitting to me abt what hes been doing. i keep ignoring symptoms and im just waiting. if hes secretly not pulling on time, and finally admitted abt it, why keep using this method? he wont answer that question. he just laughs. ._.;

Your situation is seriously weird....what is your relationship to this guy again? Can't remember. Either way, he should really be letting you in on your intentions, since it's your body and you have to carry the baby and all...



pacificlove said:


> Sorry ladies for my absence.. :( Just been feeling down and missing DH. I didn't really feel like chatting about TTC while my "Need-sex-now-meter" has reached beyond it's max.
> Picking DH up from the airport Wednesday

Yay for hubby holiday time!!! Did it feel like the time apart went by quick enough or did it drag? Or both? No worries about chatting...heck, i left this sit for 3 years after i had des and didn't want another haha



DobbyForever said:


> Omg J!!!! I love everything about you. This post is going to get borderline graphic so don't read if you are faint of heart
> 
> 
> He's terrified. The loss hit him surprisingly hard. I think because this time he saw the heartbeat with me. Idk. The last time we dtd was pathetic. I love him and empathize as someone who has PTSD I get it but f*** dude. I feel for your spirit in bed. This morning was so good. Started off all panicky then mmmmm just mmmmm.
> 
> He knows jack s* except I know when he stops by the kitchen (I keep my packet in there unless I am going out) he checks where I am in the pack. He did still pullout, but I have never been so happy to be covered in his man juice.
> 
> On a side note, I think I Oed again. Maybe I have just always Oed on bcp but never knew? Like Gigs

Well, sounds like maybe this is a case of needing to f'ck repeatedly until he's over the fear of it.

I did research on the pill before Des when i decided to stop taking it. Evidently there's a small lercentage of women who take the pill where it just straight doesn't work to stop ovulation. If remember correctly, i think it's something like 15%, but since the pill still makes the uterus a hostile environment, no pregnancy occurs. Rarely still is the 5% of ladies, like myself, who get two periods a month on the pill--once during the sugar pill week, and again when a "real" period would happen because of ovulation.

I'm going to have to find that article again....

J, you are a sneaky ttc mastermind! And wtf is with your ex?! Honestly, he doesn't sound like the most trustworthy bloke to me...perhaps not meant to be in a relationship iykwim.glad you were able to move house though, and hope you can find a donor quickly. Any more awkward texts feom small penis man?

Afm...

DOBBY IS FREE! On to book 3...


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww J that stinks. But you know I have ZERO respect for my stepdad and if he ever tried to dad myself or my brother all hell would break loose. I appreciate the guy, but he isn't my dad do don't act like it. And he's been in my life since I was 5. As for divorce, I doubt it's just from reminiscing. Dude sounds like he has been over it for a while.

Yeah idk. I need to stop checking opks. I had 8 days of flashing then three days (haven't tested today) of solids. The last two days the test line has been super dark. My afternoon temp was 97.92 yesterday (usually 98.4-6). And I was cramping all day.

Oh wells. Not that it matters. I trust the pill/uterus thing to work and SO did not finish inside.

In other news, I'm thinking of breaking up with SO if he doesn't nut up soon and tell his family. He's like they are going to flip because I have been lying this whole time, and i so desperately want to be like you dug you own mf-ing grave on that one.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- sorry about SO. I know it's a terrible decision but I hope whatever you choose makes you very happy in the end. 

J-that sucks about new SO! Would be be willing for ntnp? And his daughter is already older does he want to wait until she's 18 and then start over??? Ugh men suck. And wtf is going on with ex? One more time... Men such. 

Gig- glad the books are keeping your busy while withing for ov! 

Afm- nothing really going on here. Just waiting for o.. But I think maybe my surge was yesterday I'm posting the opks for your viewing pleasure. But also doesn't yesterday's look the darkest? Top is farthest away bottom is today's.

*** ok left is farthest. Right is today's. Photo turned while uploading!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Line porn!!! Show us some test. lol

Ive just seen this :rofl: line porn hahaaa love it!!


----------



## claireybell

The last 2 opks (on the pics right side) look almost positive :thumbup: 

Oh Dobs im so sorry.. :hugs: you have to do whats best for you at the end of the day, serious bits of relationships suck sometimes :( i hope whatever happens you will find happiness X


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed that yesterday looks darkest but I wouldn't call any positive yet. I have had my lh go up and down before my surge, but once it surges it's undeniable. Your test line will be ever so slightly darker then it will pull dye from the control line then it will fade. You are really close though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks guys I guess I'm just frustrated. Im so tired from bding in the middle of the night and working so much plus cleaning for Christmas. I just want it to surge already so I can sleep!! It never fails the night we don't be I can't sleep haha a never ending cycle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Here are my sticks from the last two days (second and third day of solids). The bottom two are last night and this morning so whatever surge I had is fading finally. I don't have my initial surge stuck anymore :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just pissed because his dad is coming tomorrow to watch star wars then they are going back to his parents. His dad is coming in via BART and the station is walking distance from my house. So SO and dad (the only sane one who was willing to meet me before his psycho wife said no) are getting breakfast then heading to the movie. If he had just been honest from the start or would nut up now then I could be meeting him. Meanwhile, my mom and I got into it because as much as she dislikes him because of his Aspergers she treats him like a son.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:friends:
Tell ya what Lady- Me and you would sink a state if we were in the same one lol
Shaking the foundation of Men's BS and causing an earthquake in the process.
We can drag the rest of our Board Ladies too- they bring the after tremors lol
I am in a very off mood

OK, so I left a shirt at the old house they moved from, and text his wife to get it - apparently her ph was dead , but Manfriend called while I was finishing Xmas lights - to rant about the stepkid and he got the shirt.
My mom adores him ( hates any other guy I every dated or married- well not 1st hubs- he's a nice guy)
Soo mom made her special recipe Flan for me to give manfriend's Sis and bro since they raved about it. I will do that this afternoon, so no doubt I will be semi alone with manfriend- but I'm bringing my buffer -DS :rofl:
Our kids play together, so he won't be touchy feely or get any deeper in the muck he's trying to wade thru between knowing he made a HUGE F-up when he cheated and lost our relationship (romantic one), and now feels he made a bigger mistake marrying her - she is a VERY nice sweet and cool woman , but keeping it 100...they are polar opposites. NO common interests other than the kids and food LOL.

Sooo, as I said in the past, dude tends to send txts pondering what we "could" have been, and asking if I still love him etc after taking his Ambien:roll:
So I am used to it- but last night was diff. Usually his txts are all typo'd and spelled weirdly on Ambien, but this series was perfectly spelled out (he has a heavy accent so some things may be worded oddly:
MF(manfriend-)I took my Ambien and was thinking if I was missing you or not in my life.
me-I am in your life
MF-I know. I was wondering if i miss you as my wife
(he means "missed having you as my wife"):shock"
Dunno what to tell ya...alot of time has passed, and we both chose diff paths...
Took me forever to even figure a reply:shrug:
I told him make sure you delete these txts before you get yourself in a bigger mess!
The new house in her name, they have 4 kids total but 2 are his bios, and have been married since 2009, which passes the min 5yr FL requ. to get alimony
I told him Dude, if you piss her off she will destroy you in divorce court, taking the house, him having to pay alimony, AND double child support?? Not to mention, I'm sure she prob has some dirt on his ass about something


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I feel like I'm missing something. They hate you but haven't met you? How can they possibly hate you and refuse to meet you? What's they're reasoning?

J- it sounds like he's a hot mess and going to be in a ton of drama soon. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I drunk dialed his mom like 6 months ago and I'm not white, blonde hair, blue eyed, and Christian. So she has banned anyone in the family from associating with me. Which I didn't care as much about when we were just dating, but when I fell preggers SO told his dad he wanted us to meet who tried to get mom who threw a hissy fit. She wouldn't let anyone talk to him for a month and it was killing him, so I told him just tell them we broke up to find out he already had. So his constant lying to them to get them to stay calm is going to backfire big time and somehow that is my fault/problem.

And I agree J, MF is a mess and that shit is gonna hit the fan real soon and he's looking to drag you through the middle of it. Be careful hugs hugs

I hate men. Love SO but hate men


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha I think we all hate men dobs. We all just love our SO. 
And I would just like to say his moms a bitch. Drunk dialing ok I get it that could be annoying but you don't hate someone over that. But because you're not white and blue eyes? Omg! She needs to grow up and realize it's almost 2016. People are so ignorant. 
Hugs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oddly enough my reader said low but popped out this....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

Dobs- Your SO should collect some courage and stand up for himself, and for you, why is he so scared of them? Are they paying his bills? He should be the one threatening to cut off all communication with them unless they accept you. DH's family wasn't always accepting of me since I'm Arabic, they still say very ignorant and arrogant remarks all the time, as if I'm a low class human. When I was pregnant my MIL kept saying oh that baby will be so dark I bet. For the longest time we butt heads together especially during my pregnancy and after I had my son cause she was just going through menopause and super depressed, she made me cry so much during my pregnancy that my blood pressure got so high overnight and my OB was like, there is something you're not telling me! 

DH deleted her off his Facebook for a while, and then kept his entire family on the restricted settings, and after that I think they all caved in and started being cordia.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*I agree ystrdys line is def darkest. Hope you get a def +opk and then a nice temp rise:thumbup:

*Dobsey*So sorry you are contemplating a break up, but yea it is WAY past time he tells EVERYone. Not to mention, if he feels bad for lying about it- the longer he continues to lie the worse it will seem to the fam! I def would be on ultimatum mode. Hell that's prob 90% of his stress- lving a lie!

*Pacific* So excited for you!

*Gigs* I am not gonna try with new Age dude. Gonna leave it on pause for now, and focus on a donor again. He knows I was planning to use one anyhow, and technically- he is separated but married ( not a legal separation).
He was telling me last night in his whatever it is called faith, that you have to consult with a Priest/ess before any major life decisions, and that they have not "said it is the right time to divorce":saywhat:
I put him on the spot saying what if you are perfectly happy with me and feel I am the right one but the priest/ess recommends you go back to your wife rather than be with me?
He said well I would follow the advice of the priest/ess.
:huh::growlmad::trouble:
That was all I needed to hear even tho he said he would keep going to them for "readings" until they "give him the OK" to divorce her and be with me, as he really wants to marry again and wants to be with me.
:dohh: Did I NOT just say yestrdy that I am the Weirdo Man Magnet??
How the hell do they go from normal to some weird issue!!!
Ugh- DONORMODE permanently.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ugh j that's so crazy! I don't understand people like that. I am all for people believing practicing whatever religion or spirituality they believe in. What I don't understand is when you do things like get back with someone you're not happy with. Because that affects your kids! That's my biggest thing coming from divorced parents. I'm so glad that for divorced because my childhood would have been hell if they were together. So if a priest told them to stay they would have? No you as parent and spouse know what is best for you and your family.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's hard for him. There isn't the option for being cordial in general, but once they realize he has been lying to them for over a year now he will be cut off. Cut out of the entire family and will. Like my mom said the same thing and I walked out of her house, but less than 12 hours later we're hugged and made up. We have a lot of issues to work through and for him he doesn't want to tell them until he knows we are going to work long term.... And I'm like dude you proposed and wanted to have a kid with me so idk what path you are on but anyway. I'm just getting tired of it.

And J... Seriously say what now?!

If I had sperm, I would totes donate


----------



## campn

J- Have you tried a sperm bank? I'm not sure if it's expensive or not or if you've brought it up on here before, but it's totally anonymous so you won't deal with the creeps at least!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- he sounds very confused. Wants to make sure you'll work long term, but then proposes??? Well I'm confused and I'm not in the relationship haha


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* 100% agree - that is exactly why I don't follow any one particular religion.
I just live my life doing what I think is rightbest at the time and going fwd, and I help animals and ppl in need when I can, how I can( made 100 cookies last night to pkg and hand out to homeless downtown)
At the end of the day, I don't have to make my mom, my kids, or anyone else on the big blue and green ball happy except *ME *. To me having him literally make life altering decisions based on a third party- no matter what their ranking is- means I am forever at risk of him leaving me one day- no matter how good everything is.
I can see it now :telephone:
Hello? Oh hi priest!...Uh huh...ok...uh huh...I see ... Ok I'll let my wife of 10 years know.
Honey! I have to leave you and the kids! Have you seen my blue suitcase??
:shock:

Gah I have no idea what's up with MF...actually I do, totally.
Basically he and I were and are 100%compatible in every way- interests in travel, languages, culture, foods, animals, having land, hiking, biking, kayaking, camping, parenting ideals and are MEGA sexually compatible.
We ONLY broke up because he cheated and that is a deal breaker for me.
I moved on remarried, and we basically stayed friends.
He always asked here and there for years If I was happy with ex hubs I of course said yes, so eventually he moved on- and not being rude, but I felt he was marrying just to pls his parents- he is midEastern( Iran) and as the favorite son his parents were mega pressuring that he should stop dating around - settle marry and have kids. 
Honestly he was not marriage minded and they live VERY separate lives. He has always flirted here n there, and of course sent the subconscious speaking out Ambien texts. We are truly best friends, but I keep my distance when poss bcuz he is married.
Since I got divorced, I think he wants to get out of his marriage like I did, but it's just not the same situation. Now that he is in his 40's and his parents are officially moving here, I think he is having that mid life crisis and wants to right his mistake, but there really is not a way.
He called and apologized this morning for "putting me on the spot" Whatever that means ?? How was I on the spot- he didn't ask anything but rather TOLD on himself.
I think the fact that it was crunch time to get their possessions out of the old house within 48 hrs, and I came RUNNING drilling, hammering, packing, lifting hauling with him his bro and sis- while his wife hung out alllll day at a party with the kids, and the 2nd day she sat in one spot for 2 hrs while all of us hustled to get the last things apart moved and stored- basically PO'd him and was that last straw.
Him, sis and bro speak Farsi mainly when together, but try to speak English around me- however they have the ability to talk about someone right in front of them and we would never know :rofl:
Me thinks they may have complained to him about the wife not coming the first day, and I did for 9hrs straight, and the next day she sat in one spot looking at books for 2 hrs, while I was disassembling cabinets, appliances and fans from the ceiling.
I'm sure *Campn* can attest midEast fams have certain expectations, and are hardworkers - I am just being me, she is just being herself as well, but MOST ppl attempt to make a good impression on spouses fam- esp when they aren't here all the time...
Dunno...I ramble lol
:brat: I JUST WANT :spermy: for Xmas!!!:brat:
Annnd no...he still won't contribute a cup lol


----------



## campn

So yesterday I had faint lines on the OPKS, now they're darkening again and finally ewcm, but does anyone have any idea why my temps are so low!? I almost thought I must have died :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I looked into that first and by the time I got the specimen it would be like $4-5k:shock: Tons of testing before and backgrnd stuff hikes the price.

I am not using all my savings for biz restart on a 50/50 chance:(

I'll worry about it all later O near Xmas is no bueno timing for donorsearch
:-k I had weird AF cramps all last night and more to right.
I was like WTF is this a cyst or SUPER early O???
Whatevs- this cycle Uterus is on Vacay LOL.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campie I would venture you are gearing up to O in a couple days. My temp always plummets and stays low a few days before O. I blame the estrogen surge since it typically happens around the same time. FXed!

J... So complicated and that's coming from me! MF has issues to work through and other dude needs to just put out some spermies


----------



## campn

J- Wow that's insane! I'd rather use that money on getting things for the baby, or saving it up (assuming I even had it!) 

Dobs- Hope to O to soon! We've done so little BD this cycle, I'm just not motivated anymore, I'm starting to think it'll never happen, at least not anytime soon. 

Soy didn't work I guess, I was hoping it'd make me O sooner!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- Looks like we may be o-Ing around the same time. I agree with no being motivated. We've been bding regularly but it doesn't feel like it. I'm just over it. This is our first month Ttc since mc and it's just been such a long process that I'm over it. I don't understand my cycles and it's too damn exhausting. I think if this cycle isn't it in taking a break.


----------



## DobbyForever

For $5k you could take an all out Bahamas cruise.... I would know. I set one up only to get cancelled on stupid tech work scheduled.

Sorry your O is still late :(. But better late than never? Keep thinking positive though.


----------



## campn

Someone said that late ovulation leads to worse eggs and uterus lining cause they're old? Could that be true!? 


Dobs- Any chance you'll start trying again soon? 

MrsG- I'm sure it's even harder since you had a mc, like feeling you have to start all over again. Luckily it's a great sign that you can get pregnant, just all about luck! I'm trying to take it one day at a time.


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap, this thread is a-movin' today!!!

J....I can't even with your new fellow. Anyone who lets someone else guide their life...nope. Why even bother starting up something with you before consulting his relationship deciders? 

Dobs...i think an ultimatum may be in order. His actions are SCREAMING "not committed". He may have proposed, but he tried to take it back...maybe the anxiety about the baby is because he finally realized with a baby, he'd have to come clean with the family? I don't know, just theorizing...

To the active ttc'ers, especially those with losses, i wrote this to another member but thought i'd share here:

You know, i've thought about my son, and how i had hoped for months and months before we tried for him that i'd get my "oops" baby because i was emotionally ready for awhile.

I realize now, had we conceived any other cycle, i wouldn't have my son. I am so thankful for him! I am thinking that now, after a c/p and a few cycles of trying, that the baby i end up with will be the one i love and the one that couldn't have been conceived any other time.

Hope that made sense, haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, Idk you may be right. He keeps picking fights like he us antagonizing me to break up with him. But then he sets he would just leave if he wanted so shrugs. 

Campn, I hadn't heard that. I had an otherwise healthy bfp in 2013 with an O date of CD 27. One night stand, we didn't use protection since I was due for AF the next day. Cutest little gummy bear at 8 weeks. But I had a gigantic cyst on my ovary hence the delayed O.

As for trying... Idk. I don't even want a baby with him at this point things are so complicated. I do want a baby though. so idk might be joining J on the donor search if things don't work out. If they do, I am looking at a couple years


----------



## DobbyForever

He says he'll tell them when we figure out the living situation. But we won't figure out the living situation until we're in a good place. But he can't describe what a good place is or what steps he needs to get there. Which is aggravating. And every time we go to therapy it somehow just ends up being the all about me show instead of the let's talk about our relationship


----------



## Catiren

pretty sure i ovulated today. not using opks or charting. nothing of use to me but natures gift of cramps and cm and cp. i felt the one sided cramps. checked my cervix and its extremely high and VERY open. also, my cm was pretty stretchy although it was a minimal amount when i did the index finger-thumb test. i was cramping a ton, pretty awfully, last thursday when O was due. even had ewcm around that time. but i didnt have the distinct one sided ouch. so thats why i believe i Od today which im not surprised. breastfeeding delays alot of stuff including shopping plans.


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you just going by cramps? You could be Oing late but I get O/AF type cramps when I am pg. I know you said you aren't regular, but if you expected AF almost a week ago for the love of goodness test lol. Inquiring minds want to know! Plus, everyone here is either pregnant, waiting to O, or about to O so we need a test to stare at and analyze. :)


----------



## campn

Dobby- I hope so. I've read very disappointing things online about it, if it's true then I don't really have a chance since there's little I can personally do about it. 

With DS I ovulated CD19-20 so I didn't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sure it will be ok. I think that usually delayed O has health implications which would associated with an unhealthy pregnancy or egg. Ie cyst or unhealthy change in diet or severe illness or extreme exercise.... But if that's how your body just rolls I wouldn't stress. I really think as low as your temp is and that dark of an opk that O is just around the corner


----------



## Catiren

DobbyForever said:


> Are you just going by cramps? You could be Oing late but I get O/AF type cramps when I am pg. I know you said you aren't regular, but if you expected AF almost a week ago for the love of goodness test lol. Inquiring minds want to know! Plus, everyone here is either pregnant, waiting to O, or about to O so we need a test to stare at and analyze. :)

i missed af in november but i got it late so it ended up being december 3rd when i got it. im only half a week past wen i was originally due to ovulate this cycle ;D i ordered 100 wondfos and 40 fastep brand cassette tests. they shuld be in the mail when i SHULD be testing but with my clinical guard stash ill be testing everyday til then. and yesh i cramped like af and o so much during first trimester with my daughter. phew. im trying not to symptom spot but ill always notice!


----------



## campn

Dobby- thank you Hun :hugs: that's encouraging. I just feel pretty down today for some reason, maybe it's finally starting to really take its toll on me, but it's not in my control! I think I'll schedule a wellness exam with my OB for January and talk to her about it. Hopefully she doesn't be like well it hasn't been a year shut up!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh ok I thought you meant a week late for AF. Jk then lol. :)

Campn, I know my gym said a year originally but I kept bugging her do if I didn't fall when I did she was willing to do some deeper digging/discussing


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry to hear you are still going through that rough patch.. :hugs:


As for me: DH is coming home TOMORROW!! We have been sexting for a good portion of the day so in other words just building the anticipation for tomorrow. LOL I am horny!!
2 more months of this bullsh!t of being apart but first I get to enjoy 10 full days with him. Yeah, 10 full days, I had expected to go into work for a couple of days but due to cuts am now getting no hours between the holidays.
Pretty sure that after the holidays I'll get told to just stay home since I already gave my notice, more cuts to come. 

In the mean time "YAY Hubby is coming home!!!!!!"


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for hubs coming home and lots of time to practice ;)


----------



## Catiren

DobbyForever said:


> Oh ok I thought you meant a week late for AF. Jk then lol. :)
> 
> Campn, I know my gym said a year originally but I kept bugging her do if I didn't fall when I did she was willing to do some deeper digging/discussing

ah lol no that was last month. i was abt two weeks late


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotcha. So I know your SO is secretly pulling for a baby, what are your thoughts? They say the first wave of sperm is the best


----------



## Catiren

anyone elses man walk around the house nude all day and night on his days off work? i wear lingerie all day and night unless theres company then ofcourse we both put on clothes. i guess its our way of celebrating our new place? idk im just wearing it cuz its freakin hot in the house and i wanna look cute and sexy while i burn up in here.


----------



## Catiren

DobbyForever said:


> Gotcha. So I know your SO is secretly pulling for a baby, what are your thoughts? They say the first wave of sperm is the best

well we have done it 8 times already today and its barely touchin nightfall. we arent tired. if i was afraid of getting pregnant again so soon id totally not do it as often as we have ;D ill be nervous but soo excited to give our daughter a sibling if i get a positive test this month/cycle. we originally planned for trying at least when she was almost two but he says ill probably be having one sooner than that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Any preference on sex?

Haha nah I can walk around like that but it's cold and I'm too house poor to turn on the heater. I lost 10lbs from my cold/depression so my body is back to rocking but nah. I do wear little teddies from Frederick's to bed but only cuz I want to dtd lol I pulled out the garters and stockings the only night to no avail but I guess I looked good lathering up buahsha 

SO might go boxers only. He likes to helicopter at me sometimes. I don't bother pretending that's attractive lol


----------



## Catiren

DobbyForever said:


> Any preference on sex?
> 
> Haha nah I can walk around like that but it's cold and I'm too house poor to turn on the heater. I lost 10lbs from my cold/depression so my body is back to rocking but nah. I do wear little teddies from Frederick's to bed but only cuz I want to dtd lol I pulled out the garters and stockings the only night to no avail but I guess I looked good lathering up buahsha
> 
> SO might go boxers only. He likes to helicopter at me sometimes. I don't bother pretending that's attractive lol

a cold? i hope yu get better asap. i have depression as well. i struggle everyday with it, mostly at night but with him around i forget i have it. 

lol helicopter. my man walks around kinda gay. he twists his hips n stuff. hes kinda feminine anyway with the way he does stuff or talks sometimes but he definitely looks like a dude. idk where im goin with this lol. he tries to not do it though. XD 

we have a girl so we wuld like a boy for our second baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I'm better now just waiting for my lungs to get the memo and my throat to clear of mucus ><

You have to excuse my Californian SF Bay born and raised sociology major brain when I say this, but I don't do the annual day of silence for nothing... A person cannot walk around "kinda gay". I know what you are trying to convey.

But yay for having another Team Blue member! What's the magic baby number?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> Dobby- I hope so. I've read very disappointing things online about it, if it's true then I don't really have a chance since there's little I can personally do about it.
> 
> With DS I ovulated CD19-20 so I didn't think it's anything to worry about.

*Campn* Not true hun.
Egg quality is usually worse with age- meaning mid 30's up, and def 40's+ ( me)
An egg should not be released until LH surge, and we have multiple follicles each cycle, but usually only one mature enough to fertilize.
Some women release more than one ( fraternal twins). It is possible to release an imperfect eggy, but that one will either not get fert or def not even make it thru the cell division process BEFORE implant.
Fert/division probs are due to the eggy, implant probs due to lining usually.

That was the nice thing about going thru a fert doc and embryologist with surrogacy attempts. I got to have long convos with the brainiac embryologist and see examples of "pooregg quality" divisions- which all started shedding cells by day5, and don't make implant at all.

O'ing later in the cycle is only a higher risk of fail due to hcg, not making it hi enuff for body to not start AF- which takes the bean off the wall.
However- if you are someone whose baseline hcg is above 0, or have twins making more hcg early, or have a rapid doubling rate- late O is no more likely to fail than O on time.
:hugs:


----------



## JLM73

Catiren said:


> i missed af in november but i got it late so it ended up being december 3rd when i got it. im only half a week past wen i was originally due to ovulate this cycle ;D i ordered 100 wondfos and 40 fastep brand cassette tests. they shuld be in the mail when i SHULD be testing but with my clinical guard stash ill be testing everyday til then. and yesh i cramped like af and o so much during first trimester with my daughter. phew. im trying not to symptom spot but ill always notice!

:shock: Cat that sounds like TTC lol are you surrrrre you aren't trying actively lol. I have used a butt arse load of tests this year, but no where near 100...let alone 150+
Good golly woman!


----------



## JLM73

OK read further Cat - EIGHT times??? You frickin Rabbits:bunny::bunny: LOL
Dobs- ur getn a run for your money- smack you dude around a few times!!

And Dubs...no idea what you should do about your man. They say absence makes the heart grow fonder.
Was gonna say you may need to break contact for a bit for him to MISS what he has, BUT given his psyche...eh...he may go further Left field!!:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

j, with his aspergers absence just means sticking his dick in the next hot girl who comes along. And once he sleeps with someone else I am done. Break or not. There's no coming back from that. I bought a 2k bed because we both wanted a bed we picked out and only we both had slept together in.

He's sleeping over tonight and I'm annoyed. He has put the ass in aspergers all day then apologizes after like it's nbd. The problem is every time I think I want to end it, he does something romantic and sentimental that shows how hard he is trying


----------



## Catiren

JLM73 said:


> Catiren said:
> 
> 
> i missed af in november but i got it late so it ended up being december 3rd when i got it. im only half a week past wen i was originally due to ovulate this cycle ;D i ordered 100 wondfos and 40 fastep brand cassette tests. they shuld be in the mail when i SHULD be testing but with my clinical guard stash ill be testing everyday til then. and yesh i cramped like af and o so much during first trimester with my daughter. phew. im trying not to symptom spot but ill always notice!
> 
> :shock: Cat that sounds like TTC lol are you surrrrre you aren't trying actively lol. I have used a butt arse load of tests this year, but no where near 100...let alone 150+
> Good golly woman!Click to expand...

i love testing ;D not ttc until later but as i said before he told me ill probably have another baby before we planned to. so i sorta feel like we r ttc but in secret cuz hes purposely pulling late and im not mad abt it


----------



## Catiren

JLM73 said:


> OK read further Cat - EIGHT times??? You frickin Rabbits:bunny::bunny: LOL
> Dobs- ur getn a run for your money- smack you dude around a few times!!
> 
> And Dubs...no idea what you should do about your man. They say absence makes the heart grow fonder.
> Was gonna say you may need to break contact for a bit for him to MISS what he has, BUT given his psyche...eh...he may go further Left field!!:shrug:

i feel like a rabbit today too actually. ive been nibbling everything in sight. oh and as for the tests, ive had over 800 tests since july > .< most were free though. if they werent i wuldnt have even gotten half of them cuz im not wealthy enough


----------



## Catiren

DobbyForever said:


> Thanks. I'm better now just waiting for my lungs to get the memo and my throat to clear of mucus ><
> 
> You have to excuse my Californian SF Bay born and raised sociology major brain when I say this, but I don't do the annual day of silence for nothing... A person cannot walk around "kinda gay". I know what you are trying to convey.
> 
> But yay for having another Team Blue member! What's the magic baby number?

omg! before i dated him i had a huge crush on him but i SWORE he was gay cuz his best friend worked with us at the same place and they were ALWAYS seen together. leaving and coming to work. sitting at the lunch table. i saw them at the company christmas party together .-. i was so jealous of his best friend and i hated him ever since cuz i thought he turned him gay or something. ugh. plus i thought his bestfriend was a girl cuz he had long pretty black hair


----------



## DobbyForever

So you two are not "trying" but not preventing while both secretly hoping for that bfp. :) i'm with J in that it sounds like you both want one but not to the point where you're going to start charting and temping and opking and timing bd and all that jazz

I want 800 free tests! I spent like $100-200 each month on opks and tests. I s* you not.


----------



## Catiren

DobbyForever said:


> So you two are not "trying" but not preventing while both secretly hoping for that bfp. :) i'm with J in that it sounds like you both want one but not to the point where you're going to start charting and temping and opking and timing bd and all that jazz
> 
> I want 800 free tests! I spent like $100-200 each month on opks and tests. I s* you not.

oh god thats alot of loot. for that much u can get 1,000 wondfo pregnancy tests (yes, i was considering but i got 100 instead) i only spend no more than a dime per test. maybe a quarter if i really want it... which i always do ;3 id say ive spent only 30 something dollars total for my 800 some tests.

i hate charting and opks! ugh! and temping dont get me started. these things just arent for me .-. i have used opks but im breastfeeding which makes O unpredictable. i find opks a tease because of this. plus the stress free way of doing it is key imo


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I don't have the patience to order online tests. I also hate the stress of wondering if I'll be home when my package is delivered. Come home to too many dead fish or shit being returned to sender or being stolen.

Temping is hard with a LO. And I would go nuts using opks with an unpredictable O. But man how do you live with not knowing? That would drive me more nuts


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya how do you live with not knowing?! It would drive me crazy! lol I do opks and I still go crazy!!


----------



## DobbyForever

In before venting..

WTF so I just called SO... and his timing sucks he is late for everything unless you stress that he has to be on time... he's sleeping over tonight because he has to pick up his dad at 7 from BART and I live right by the station. Originally the plan was to come after gym and be here between 9-10. I made a face because 9-10 is super late to me. The next day at breakfast, he's like, "I feel bad showing up so late. I'll go to the gym closer to 5-6 so I can be at your place by 8." And now NOW the a** is JUST NOW drinking his pre-workout and plans to be at the gym until 9:30 THEN he has to go home and shower and pack so he's not coming until 11!!!!! And when he gets here, he's going to go straight to bed obviously and he's leaving for his parents right after the movie he's going to with his dad. I am so annoyed.


----------



## Catiren

not knowing what? ovulation? hmmm i dunno. its not a big deal to me cuz i try not to stress abt it. i just assume "this week itll happen one of these days".


----------



## DobbyForever

Catiren said:


> not knowing what? ovulation? hmmm i dunno. its not a big deal to me cuz i try not to stress abt it. i just assume "this week itll happen one of these days".

Lol yes that. I wish I could not stress about it. I'm on bcp and I still stress about it hahaha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I'm sorry! That doesn't really earn him any points when he's already struggling in your book. But I absolutely understand!! Hubs is good about being placed on time (actually usually annoyingly early) but when he's not home he'lol say he will be home at a certain time but won't show up until like 2-3 hours after that time. For someone like me who loves a schedule it's super annoying. 

Ps, my puppy just gave me a wet willy. It's probably the grossest thing ever.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait until you laugh while your puppy is licking you and puppy licks the inside of your mouth lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I literally just laughed out loud so hard! I needed that thank you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omgggggg he hasn't even left his house yet are you freaking kidding me....


----------



## Catiren

DobbyForever said:


> Catiren said:
> 
> 
> not knowing what? ovulation? hmmm i dunno. its not a big deal to me cuz i try not to stress abt it. i just assume "this week itll happen one of these days".
> 
> Lol yes that. I wish I could not stress about it. I'm on bcp and I still stress about it hahahaClick to expand...

i used to b on the mini pill but it makes me hallucinate im awake when im dreaming and i keep repeating that dream at least 4 times in a row. its like im awake then i realize im not. its freakin scary and things r vivid so its hard to tell im truly awake. it also gives me horrible headaches


----------



## gigglebox

Guys.....omg so much talking....i don't have the memory to respond!



pacificlove said:


> As for me: DH is coming home TOMORROW!! We have been sexting for a good portion of the day so in other words just building the anticipation for tomorrow. LOL I am horny!!
> 2 more months of this bullsh!t of being apart but first I get to enjoy 10 full days with him. Yeah, 10 full days, I had expected to go into work for a couple of days but due to cuts am now getting no hours between the holidays.
> Pretty sure that after the holidays I'll get told to just stay home since I already gave my notice, more cuts to come.
> 
> In the mean time "YAY Hubby is coming home!!!!!!"

Yay for hubs' return!!! Maybe the no work thing will be good, since you'll barely be able to walk anyway :winkwink:


DobbyForever said:


> SO might go boxers only. He likes to helicopter at me sometimes. I don't bother pretending that's attractive lol

Lol! This must be a thing all men do! Heck, not gonna lie, i'd flop my dangly bits around too if i had 'em. I grab my own boobs from time to time, just for the f of it...i don't know...they're squishy!

Totally off topic but there exists a breast cancer awareness song written by an 8 year old, preformed by adults, titled "boob spelled backwards is boob". I just thought you all should know.



mrs.green2015 said:


> my puppy just gave me a wet willy. It's probably the grossest thing ever.

Once, at the dog daycare i worked at, there was this little hyper active pup named thunder, and she had the longest, skinniest tongue ever...and one day she i got close to her face and that thing went right up my nose. I swear it went so far up it touched brain.



Catiren said:


> i used to b on the mini pill but it makes me hallucinate im awake when im dreaming and i keep repeating that dream at least 4 times in a row. its like im awake then i realize im not. its freakin scary and things r vivid so its hard to tell im truly awake. it also gives me horrible headaches

Uuuughhhh that sounds terrible! And the mini pill makes that happen? I have never heard that before. I did once have a nightmare i couldn't wake up from...i kept waking up into another nightmare. I was trying so hard to open my eyes, and i kept seeing flashes of the curtains i was facing, but i'd go back into the nightmare (which by the way was super vivid and felt like it was really happening). 

J, i was thinking about your situation and wondering...how is your mom with your son? Do you think he's being affected by her toxic relationship with you?


----------



## gigglebox

And dobs, what time did he finally show?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes that mini pill sounds dreadful.

He showed up about a quarter to 1... Woke me up at 6am and is needy so I had to get up with him and the dogs and stroke his ego for an hour. So tired. And it took everything i have to not be passive aggressive about his dad being in town and how opportune a moment this would be.


----------



## campn

I think the mini pill dried up my milk supply with DS, I just stopped taking it and started doing the "pull out" method.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I read that while at a stop light this morning and I'm sure my facial expressions and laugh made for a good show to the car next to me. J could stop! "It touched my brain"! Haha


----------



## campn

MrsG- How is the ovulation going!? I'm still waiting for that positive OPK!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- just waiting, not very patiently to get a positive! I'm so tired of waiting. And I only have two digital opks left and I don't want to spend the $25 to buy more. So I may not be testing anymore after a couple days. 

Are your lines getting darker?


----------



## campn

Mrs- I completely hear you! Mine have been stuck on that color for a few days, I usually get a positive opk on CD19 (today) and so far nothing. This is so annoying, I'm not even sad anymore now I'm just mad at my body. 

Maybe you can buy regular OPKS from the drugstore?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, wtf. I hope he makes it up to you....although i find the aspie in my life rarely recognizes when he does things that are rude. 

Mrs, that dog,thunder...omg. She stayed in a cage most of the day because, despite being maybe 15 lbs, she could jump the 6' fence.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs sorry ladies. :(. Between your temps and sticks I really thought you two were going to O sooner rather than later


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I defiantly can, and probably will. But I shouldn't! I feel like trying is starting to control me and I just don't want that. I'm the same as you. I'm just mad at my stupid body. And I've had all kinds of cramps and pains down there that Idk what's going on.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- I defiantly can, and probably will. But I shouldn't! I feel like trying is starting to control me and I just don't want that. I'm the same as you. I'm just mad at my stupid body. And I've had all kinds of cramps and pains down there that Idk what's going on.

I think if this cycle doesn't work, I'll take a TTC break and focus on other things in life instead! I've stopped exercising as often as I did to focus on TTC and not chance anything effecting my ovulation. Feels like I've put everything on hold because of TTC and now I'm just miserable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Someone needs to reread the quote in her sig. Hugs. But I am all for you getting your life back on track and focus less on ttc to be happier :)

Gigs, he gets it but doesn't get it. He apologized but that's the extent to which he ever tries to make up for anything. His idea of making it up is complimenting me on how much he loves his Fitbit and "spidercat"ing me (hugging me really tight and nibbling on my ear).


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Someone needs to reread the quote in her sig. Hugs. But I am all for you getting your life back on track and focus less on ttc to be happier :)
> 
> Gigs, he gets it but doesn't get it. He apologized but that's the extent to which he ever tries to make up for anything. His idea of making it up is complimenting me on how much he loves his Fitbit and "spidercat"ing me (hugging me really tight and nibbling on my ear).

I know... it's so stupid but I feel like I've failed at this, also everyday someone I know announces they're pregnant, and I'm not even jealous but it must be insecurities in me that screams "failure!"

Dobby, come over here and bring me some of your liquor! I feel like throwing a pity party!


----------



## DobbyForever

Come on over! Popped some Chandon Brut and drank it out of my new big girl champsgne flukes. misery loves company.

P.S. You are not a failure.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can I join this party? I could really use it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes! The more, the merrier. I have been torturing myself all day looking at my old opks and hpts and ultrasounds and looking at my old bump buddies' posts. SO is texting and being cute but I want to snap at him


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Come on over! Popped some Chandon Brut and drank it out of my new big girl champsgne flukes. misery loves company.
> 
> P.S. You are not a failure.

YAY! Wish I could be in SF like yesterday! Lets listen to crappy music and eat junk food and be all depressed. Yolo... ;)



mrs.green2015 said:


> Can I join this party? I could really use it!

Well of course, although I don't want to see any of you ladies sad, but it happens and we will embrace all our feelings good and bad!




DobbyForever said:


> Yes! The more, the merrier. I have been torturing myself all day looking at my old opks and hpts and ultrasounds and looking at my old bump buddies' posts. SO is texting and being cute but I want to snap at him

So sorry Dobby, you are brave and strong and you've been through so much but you handle it with so much grace and dignity. (drunk dialing SO's mom aside of course!) :haha: 
Why can't our SOs understand when we are snappy? It's so much, and they don't feel quarter of it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I haven't but I want to. But SF living is quite fun. I live in a suburb, really more of a suburb of Oakland or of San Jose rather than SF. I can get to either in 30m which is nice though. I do love my bay


----------



## DobbyForever

J's new favorite show is back on x.x. Move over secretly pregnant... Spin off series starring dobs: secretly engaged


----------



## campn

Hahaha Dobby that was both funny and witty!


----------



## DobbyForever

;) like Kevin hart named his comedy tour... Laugh at my pain ;). I love k hart


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I don't know how you do the Bay Area. My girlfriend had a baby with heart issues so she lived in San Fran for about a month and I went down there a lot for her and I can't stand the city! The traffic! The people! The stupid "parking tickets" while in the intersection? Don't even get me started. Lol


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Mornin Uterine carriers...
Sorry I went AWOL a day- hella busy making pastries...yes...it's 5am ( Hi* Claire*:hi:)
5am here, now, been up since 8 am YSTRDY...sigh
Waaay too much going on with invites and orders and my poor DS went to bed with Older Son cuz I had to leave at 730p for a party delivery, then 2 more deliveries, THEN waited in town for kinda newSO to get home so I could bring him some pastries to try- thinking of going into biz together at fresh markets...

Oh...did I leave out the part where we had a couple hours long kissing groping session:blush: was ohhh so naughty but very nice- been a while.
No :sex:
Oh and party earlier had Manfriend- I sat to his wife the whole time chatting and laughing was hella weird knowing all the things he text me the other day!
Then wifey went home with kids about 930p so it's me and all his fam, and dimwit starts SEXTING me across the room:shock: Like 6 ft away!?
I was like umm, everytime you txt your name and face pop up and his step daughter is on the couch next to me- she's nosey as hell so he damn well better hope she didn't see his first txt "send me a naked pic" WTF...dumbass

So, back to sorta SO...we had a loooong question answer session about his religion and pondering what their "readings" meant:roll:
Thankfully- he went to THREE diff priests and got 3 diff pieces of advice :rofl:
Religion I tell ya...No offense to anyone, but I was glad to know he is very confused, and since ONE of the priests advised him "it is the right time to leave your wife and move forward" SCORE! I knew I did the right thing paying that Priest off:shhh: was that my outside voice??
LOL
No really tho- he's torn bcuz he admitted he doesn't want to try and make it work with the wife anymore, and she doesn't want it either:thumbup:
Sooo...I promptly batted my lashes, gave him a small kiss, and he totally went for the all out kiss...at which point I straddled him on the couch hehe
May have did a bit of a grind here and there- but playing it off LOL.
He is truly in deep now...he was speechless after a bit.
He is totally diggin me and admitted it...But doesn't want to :sex: yet
No biggie- judging tonight's reaction it would happen if I pressed the issue, but I'll be cool for a while.
:growlmad: He did say after thinking about it he is "not sure he wants a baby"
WTF men are wishy washy...I didn't freak tho- just explained I hated being an only child, and didn't want my son to be one, as I hated it. He agreed( he's one too).
I think I could talk him into it later, but it ain't happening anytime soon...so eh
For now I will just enjoy the early relationship giggly gropey steamy attraction thing.
Bleh- DS goes back to dad in 5 hrs so I'm just gonna stay up.

Ooh- points on the board! He was going to go to Orlando (* Campn*) as his daughter wanted him to go with her and her mom ( booo hiss hehe)
I didn't press the issue that I could hang with him Xmas eve( DS at dads) 
BUT he told me tonight he is NOT going with daughter and her mom YAY :wohoo:

*Campn*:rofl::rofl: Your pic is hilarious!

*Gigsey*Dog tongue on face =good, Dog tongue on brain=baaaad lol
Was that a Jack russell? :dog: Those lil buggers have springs in their legs!

*Dobbles*:-k I still have no good advice- complicated situ there:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

*Cat*:cat: :haha:
I agree with the others - me not knowing when/if I O would drive me batty!
See, I am nosey and I want to know WTH my uterus is doing down there even tho the shifty thing keeps me guessing lately:huh:


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, love the new photo! 

J, i have no idea what she was. She was tiny and skinny, black with brown accents (colored like a doberman), but i think she had white on her chest....i don't know, that was 8-9 years ago now. Definitely a mutt of some sort....maybe a rat terrier mix? Maybe some whippet in there, just because she was a skinny, lanky thing....

Afm...

Finances are a thing again. We're totally going duck broke. Trying to mitigate the cost of food by growing some stuff inside for them during the winter. Doesn't help that hubs made a costly mistake at work yesterday, and in a horrible timed event this morning, didn't hear his alarm go off and work up 5 minutes before he had to be there (the commute is 15-20). Sigh.

Starting to think we shouldn't go on with ttc'ing until we get the ball rolling with our farm stuff in Spring. Gaaaahhhhhh.

Definitely was fortunate, in retrospect, that we didn't stay pregnant in August. The baby would have been born right at the same time as the farmers markets start up. That would have been challenging to deal with...


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm sorry hun, we are also not the greatest financially even with DH great job, bills still stack up, but that's the thing I think money comes and goes so don't let this make you put TTC on hold if you still really want it, cause maybe even a year from now something else will come up and make finances tricky. 

My mom is very Egyptian and she believes one of their old wives tales, that babies bring good luck and money :p I don't know if that's true, but I did get a new washer and dryer when DS was born :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs J, haven't woken up enough to read and comprehend all of that but it looks frustrating :(. Nvm not frustrating but complicated. Hopefully he donated to the cause and gives you the fun times. Preferably after he leaves his wife.

Gigs, unless you're Mark and Prisicilla Zuckerberg nobody is perfectly financially ready for a baby. You just love them so much you find a way to make it work. My cousin is unemployed and her boyfriend works at a grocery store. Yet, they make it work.

Campn, that is cute and I hope true!

Greenie, well rookie mistake there love ;). Any Bay Area native knows you don't take your car into the city. You take BART or CalTrain and walk/use cabs. That or be prepared to park in a garage for insane amounts. I only drive to SF when I am going to Fisherman's Wharf or a Giants game. Driving isn't as bad since it isn't right in the city and parking is garage.

Afm, the bcp mystery continues. Had the peaks and cramps and temps to suggest I Oed multiple eggs on Monday but my temp dropped from just shy of 98 to 97.57 which is very much pre-O temp range


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- if you wait until the right time to have another you'll never have another. My mom always told me that about having kids. And she's absolutely right. 

Dob- I know it was a mistake! Well kind of. The hospital is right by the giants stadium with their own parking that is super cheap so that wasn't such a big deal. It's the traffic! But we still go occasionally because it's only only maybe an hour and 20 minutes from out house. 

J- holy drama! Hopefully you can stay out of it and get some spermies!

Campn- any update on o?

Afm- officially out of opks and will not be buying more. Talked to hubs and we decided to just bd every other day and go off of temps. No more opks and no more stress (haha I say that not. Give me a day or so I'll be right back to buying opks and stressing)
Also officially starting paperwork and putting a partial down payment on the house on Monday!! I keep looking at pictures and thinking about how much I love it.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Agreed -DON'T wait. IMO every year I put off ttc, it makes it that mucher harder to get preggers:(

As for me and new SO- sorta :haha:
I have never shied away from a challenge, annnd judging by his"physical" reaction just kissing:winkwink: It wouldn't be hard to get him to commit.
He's already hooked off of kissing and talking and just hanging out...Once he ventures a bit further ( which he doesn't try to stop me lol) He will be TKO'd, hook, line and sinker.
As for the baby thing, hoping to meet up again tonight and pick his brain on whether he doesn't want another child AT ALL or just doesn't want a bio babe in case something goes south.
Then I won't push it until he is putty in my hands...right now he's kinda play doh :rofl: Moldable, but gotta work it a bit


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I just want to remind you that married men are bullshiters. You were just laughing with his wife, doesn't sound like someone who is unhappily married. Have you heard FROM HER that she is over it or just from him? Because last time I took a married guy's word for it, I was being stalked by his "separated but not legally" and ended up with two restraining orders and having to testify in criminal court and a bum trap muscle. Just be careful. PLEEEEASE

Greenie, yeah that's not too bad of an area. The only streets that get backed up really is the Embarcadero. The rest is just fast paced, too many pedestrians, bikes, and cars trying to use the streets at once. It's, on a typical day though, not that bad. I've had to go up mid week or even an eventless weekend is fine. There's just so much fun stuff up there it makes it worth the headache ;)

I also like your just BD every other day plan. No point in working yourself up over OPKs. Tbh, I only used them because I don't have (to steal J's terms) a live in penis. So I had to know when I was gearing up to O to make sure SO was over that night. It just worked out well that my Os were on the weekend and I could easily steal him for a night or two Th-Sun.

UGH I miss ttc. Does it make me a terrible human being that every night when I go to take my pills I just look at them for like a minute and briefly consider trashing them instead of taking them? Yes. Ok. I'm going to go hide now. PLUS I'm SO HAIRY like WTF I used to be on this pill as a teen/young adult and it only did good things for my body. My boobs are smaller, my periods heavier and more painful, and I am turning into a man with all of my facial hair!!! DSAHUFGADUKGAUGDhalsi


----------



## DobbyForever

P.S. Gigs, we all agree not to wait so give in to the peer pressure


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- well we all agree you shouldn't wait to Ttc so YOU give in too. Hana 

The prenatals make me sooo hairy!! It's so gross I feel like I need to get my whole body waxed haha


----------



## campn

MrsG- Nothing at all, I think soy might have had the opposite effect on me and will make me ovulate even later than I already do. I feel like I'm a kid standing holding a baseball bat and a billion ball are being thrown at me! It's coming from everywhere, the TTC gods don't like me. Those jerks!
I like your plan though, really the stress can't be helping us.

Gigs- Yes give in! Give in! 

Dobs- Phew glad I'm not the only hairy one, but I've always been so I can't blame it on bc or prenatals, but the only perk to it is my hair grows so long and thick, so can't complain, also I like to pretend I'm a feminist and be like, well I ain't shaving, hair is natural! 

Also, reconsider the tick tack plan :p I think you should toss bc in the trash and see what happens. SOOO, give in! Give in!


----------



## DobbyForever

He'd just shit a sideways brick if I fell anytime. Now that I'm pulling out of the whole dark depression, he's finally dealing with his emotions and it is not pretty. We'll see. He comes "home" Sunday/Monday which is when I start the sugar pills so maybe I'll approach the topic.

P.S. I love that we are all hairy. Campn, I have always had more hair than my friends but it's fine and I have dark skin so it's not too noticeable. I did hair my arms in high school though. I felt like a gorilla at times.


----------



## JLM73

Dobs- I think you confused the two New SO -sorta is the guy separated from his wife. He has his own apt, been separated a while and she doesn't want to work it out, which is why he left- Literally with his clothes, 1 couch, a twin bed and a skillet LOL.
Man friend is staying that - he's the one with the wife I was chatting with at a party.
Two diff people.
The SO sorta is married on paper- households separated a while ago.
I def wouldn't be trying to call a married man still with his wife an SO- no way!


----------



## campn

Ladies would you call this a positive? I feel like if I held my pee longer it'd have been?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I would say tentatively yes. Maybe test again tonight or tomorrow and see if they get lighter or darker. And then base the answer off that, if that makes sense. Get to bding!


----------



## campn

Mrs- I usually ovulate the next day my OPKS turn positive, so you're right, time to BD! But I'm only doing it for you! :p it's for a good cause!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J that's why I have nicknames for guys when I was dating like Peter UCLA Grad or Drew The Libertarian Asshole (aka my fiancé haha) or Joey the Software Engineer or Tom the Walnut Farmer or John No Personalty.... You get the idea

Campn, I would bd and keep testing. I still call it negative but it is darn close. I imagine it'll be positive tonight/early morn tomorrow. And lol only doing it for greenie. It's it's the name of science! Is what we used to say or "for research purposes"


----------



## Catiren

im mad at myself because i keep noticing symptoms. i dont wanna spot but i cant help it wen they r sooo obvious and weird and adjacent to bfp stories (including my own). i need to stop the madness and no i will not stop poasing so early


----------



## claireybell

Sorry i been outta the loop for couple days girls, been hopping in but not had chance to catch up :( been working, visiting family etc etc.. Finally finished wrappung presents now & our front room looks like santas toy shop haha Riley will be oober excited tomorrow morning :) 

Hope everyones having a chilled christmas eve


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Lol J that's why I have nicknames for guys when I was dating like Peter UCLA Grad or Drew The Libertarian Asshole (aka my fiancé haha) or Joey the Software Engineer or Tom the Walnut Farmer or John No Personalty.... You get the idea
> 
> Campn, I would bd and keep testing. I still call it negative but it is darn close. I imagine it'll be positive tonight/early morn tomorrow. And lol only doing it for greenie. It's it's the name of science! Is what we used to say or "for research purposes"

OMG I totally have names for guys I dated, I even rename them on my phone (if I don't delete them!) I'd tell you what names I call them but I think I'd be booted off this website... I'd call them lady parts but vaginas take a pounding and are strong. 

I just got some BD in, I think I've pulled my last porn star card on DH... I bet he feels so used.

Claire- Sorry you've been so busy hun, I guess that's how the holidays always go. I'm covered with food stains as I was cooking all morning, I made a shepherds pie! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn you are HILARIOUS!!!!

Cait, hang in there. What dpo are you again?


----------



## JLM73

:cat: Hey chica- didn't you think you O'd the other day? I am so behind on here with the Xmas craziness. I thot you mentioned feeling the one sided pains and a bit of stretch in cm??I'm :jo: humor me lol

*Dobitty* LOL those names! Thankfully I only have a couple
Exhubs 1 ( nice) Ex hubs 2 ( A-hole) ManFriend, and NewSO-sorta LMAO
OMG you guys - He asked me to meet him at a corner store to get back a few hats I am going to make longer, and right behind my bag of hats He toally had a huge gift bag for me!! Nothing fancy but it is filled with bath items - oils and lotions and really nice bath beads etc! :cloud9: I think it is sooo sweet he thought about me!
He was on his way to visit his parents and I thought he was way gone, but he said he wanted to meet up before he got down the road..points on the board!:thumbup:
We are no where near gift exchange dating time, so I didn't expect to give/get anything. Luckily I gave a couple of my Portuguese cakes ystrdy, and some Asian spring roll wrappers he had been trying to find. So he got something LOL

*Campn* The way I look at opks when I can't decide, is to put them down on a table then squint- seriously- you will be able to tell if the Overall shades are equal, or if the test is a bit lighter.
Yours looks close, but I would call it neg for now. And I agree it may very well be full positive by later today, or early am. Keep an eye on it but :sex: it Mama! I will live thru you all LOL.


----------



## campn

Dobby- You make me laugh all the time, and also you warm up my heart <3 

Jlm- Aww that's so sweet of him! That's the religious guy right? Is he Buddhist or so? Cause I remember something about monks or priests. Anyway, I think it's a pretty good sign, I'm not that material of a person but I appreciate when guys invest in you, even if it's just bath stuff, it's the thought that counts. (He might ask to see you use them in action though) :p 

Hopefully that opk turns positive tomorrow,(for MrsG too) we got to BD today so that's good! Live through me all you want, but hopefully I don't disappoint and get all nice and knocked up soon, for a good cause like I said! :D scientific purposes! 

I'm not a patient person, and TTC is teaching me that everything happens when the time is right!

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all of you sweet ladies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk if this is the mimosas talking, but after all the crap I got today from family and seeing what other people have I have decided that I want a baby and going from TTC and pregnant to suddenly WTT for 3 years does not fly with me.


----------



## JLM73

YAY!!! :wohoo:*DOBS* is on the BUS yayyyy !!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!:xmas3::xmas6::xmas9::xmas12::xmas8::xmas7:
(I been waiting all year to use these Xmas smilies!! You all KNOW I love my smilies!

Just popping in to :hug: allll my TTC Ladies from afar!!

Back to baking cookies with little son to send to his sister tomoro, and shove my neurotic mother away from the stove.:roll:
Dear Santa...pls give me the patience to tolerate her meddling in all my recipes today...
annnd let the Holiday food fest, followed by mandatory food coma BEGIN!
LUV u all!
(*Campn*:shhh: I will send him a pic of me in the tub bubbles and all later tonight! Gotta wait till he's out of the RED zone ( at parents house) Once he sends me a GREEN txt ( all clear to send naughty photos) 
THEN I'll send it. He's in the no fly zone right now :xmas13::xmas12:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww J, you are hilarious! You two are super cute. That was awfully sweet of him!

Happy Christmas everyone!

The problem now becomes do I just stop taking my bcp or do I leave him and get a donor. Sigh. I love him. I do. But I can't keep waiting around for him to make up his mind if he is on board with moving in/telling his parents/making a baby/cyociyrucihii nah mean?


----------



## JLM73

Dobbalicious- You are too much awesomeness to keep hanging on the end of a questionable fishing line- never knowing when or IF he is gonna reel you in for cull commitment ( :huh: no idea where that came from - no alcohol to blame either for the analogy lol)
But for reals- It's *ULTIMATUM TIME*Life is too short to keep shoveling BS or long pit stops- GET BACK IN THE RACE!!


----------



## JLM73

:shock:
Merry Xmas to ME lol My donor yungin from last cycle just txt asking if I need a donation tomoro !!! Holy bajeebers he is tracking my cycle LOL
Not sure whether I should be flattered or freaked!
Ugh...now I gotta have the talk with sortaSO tomoro
I wanna face to face that, not on the phone


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck J!

Dobs- glad you're on board with what makes YOU happy! Maybe have a very honest talk with so and go from there? Good luck!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Yeah, it's just easier when the therapist is around and holiday scheduling fails we don't see her until the 9th x.x tbh I settled on the house that I did in the event he bailed and left me with twins alone. It was something I can afford on my own with enough space. Ugh I am so terrible but he is so wishy washy and his aspergillosis makes it real easy for him to just pick up and leave with no guilt.

J, did he say because you are fertile or just as an Xmas present lol. One is cute and one is cute but freaky hahahah. Are you taking him up?


----------



## campn

Merry Christmas to all of you sweet ladies! We are on the way to Tampa (Hi Jlm!) to visit my sisters. It feels weird it's Christmas and like 86 F, I miss Chicago on Christmas. 

Dobby- That's a tough one, on one hand you'll probably miss him so much if you leave him, but on the other hand he hasn't been the best influence on you psychologically really, and you want what you want, you don't want to be bitter when you're older because of him. Maybe just talk to him about it and see what happens, but I know his type, he won't like an ultimatum, he'll turn into hermit zone and stop talking.


----------



## DobbyForever

86?! Crazy!!!!

If I give him an ultimatum, he'll leave on principle. He's the type of guy who "doesn't get treated like that"


----------



## claireybell

OMG J your getting in Mr Handsome young donor? Arghh! Ask him for 2 lots lol!


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> 86?! Crazy!!!!
> 
> If I give him an ultimatum, he'll leave on principle. He's the type of guy who "doesn't get treated like that"

I figured, he really reminds me of my ex, he was so much like that, he thought he was doing me a favor by "letting me go" cause he wasn't doing me any good in his opinion. He was an anxious mess though.


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* Hell yes! I'm rockin 86 degrees too not far from ya in Tampa!!

*Dobs, Claire Campn - pfft it's an All Skate! Lol*
Donor boy just remombered from when I txt saying I got AF so it didn't work. I told him weeks ago it would be day after Xmas or so.

Heck yea I'm gonna take him up on it Unless SortaSO throws me a crazy loop and says "NO Wait! let me!!":haha:
I wish ! So more than likely I'm gonna either do it and not let SortaSO know at all so he isn't weirded out, AND it may fail anyhow. OR I'm gonna have a come to Jesus with SortaSO and tell him he's gonna have to be cool with me and a donor baby if it works:shrug:
After a year of great timing, I feel like it won't work so I should just get the :spermy: and tell him after the fact if it works.
I mean he still hasn't committed to wanting another kiddo, so he may not be willing anyhow, but I'm sure he'd be fine with a baby around. 
???WHO can resist a teensy newborn?? Especially with no dad around for drama??
Oh and when I mentioned it a week ago, he showed interest- he asked if I plan to have a natural labor!
I was like that's the plan! So maybe I get a donor baby and if he's worked out his ligion and we are together then he would be the one with me thru the preg and delivery so ...will update when I know lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I say go and get the spermies and tell Sorta so if it works. First of all, you guys have only been talking a couple weeks and it doesn't sound like you've had the exclusive talk.


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> 86?! Crazy!!!!
> 
> If I give him an ultimatum, he'll leave on principle. He's the type of guy who "doesn't get treated like that"
> 
> I figured, he really reminds me of my ex, he was so much like that, he thought he was doing me a favor by "letting me go" cause he wasn't doing me any good in his opinion. He was an anxious mess though.Click to expand...

Hmmm am I dating your ex lol? Some days he's a self righteous narcissistic ass and other he is a sobbing mess of insecurity. But most days he's my French Canadien spidercat that i love


----------



## DobbyForever

And J totes for young donor Sperm


----------



## gigglebox

We went out of toen for xmas, missed a lot here i see!

J, glad youngin' is back in the game. I hope Sorta doesn't have a problem with it....but if he does, he probably isn't the guy for you anyway.

Dobs, i'm going to be devil's advocate here and say not to give him an ultimatum...yet. Sounds ro me like he still needs to process his emotional crap a little bit. I would say discussing TTC should happen, but in a less threatening way than an ultimatum. That is, unless you are at a point you think the relationship is a lost cause...sounds to me like there is still something to salvage though.

Campn, did you take the opk again? It looked really close!

Mrs, is that an ov dip i see?

PL, how is hubby time going?!

Afm...

We got invited to hubs' brother's house last night, only he didn't tell us the family (a ton of my in laws) were over. We got trapped in a whirlwind of drunken stupidity. NOT cool. My mil's husband smack my sil's butt, then he grabbed the back of my neck and shook me and told me he loved me (in the "i love you, man" kind of way), then he tried to kiss me on the lips, like 2 or 3 times. His aunt got made that hubs wouldn't dance with her, then she was fighting back tears when we left because she was getting all sappy we couldn't come visit on a whim (she lives in florida, go figure). Bil was pissed as hell all night at all the drunken stupidity. 

We got back to my parents' place (where we stayed the night) about 12:45pm, then i got sucked into "fixer upper" (because i used to be an hgtv addict but we don't have cable anymore) and watched until 2am. Finally went to bed, but des was up about 6 because he wet the bed, feel asleep, and was up again about 7:45 for the day.

Blah blah blah, i'm exhausted. 

What'd everyone get for "crimbo"? ;) i got some money, sloggers (super comfy rain boots i desperately needed), amazon gift card, "Hook" on blue ray, and a back pack.


----------



## gigglebox

Also, hubs and i agreed not to exchange gifts this year....but he totally got me a chocolate bar (bacon chocolate) and it was so sweet. It said, "to the love of my life, from the love of yours". Love this man <3 

Oh and Des, being the only grandkid, made out like a GD bandit!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs it sounds like last night was crazy but today made up for it! 

Hubs also did amazing for me this year. Lots of clothes. That bless his heart were too small. And a few other things. I had a great day, except I got sick for a couple hours with tummy troubles. 

Also, who knows what the temp is doing. In trying not to guess or worry about it.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Your mil'a husband sounds abonxious, I'd have smacked him silly! 

Jlm- So glad young hot (although a lil insecure) donor is back!!

Dobby- We both must like exotic men, he was European! That accent right!? 

MrsG- I agree with gigs, looks like an O dip!! Woot woot! Maybe you'd have gotten a +ve opk if you tested recently and O 12 hours later! 

My OPKS look so close still, but I know better, they're still negative, unless I missed the surge. Ugh we'll see, I don't have any hope for this cycle. I'm feeling crampy though. 

Christmas was so much fun, DH got me a kitchenaid mixer, big sis got me a spa set, and lil sis got me a perfume/lotion set. Rest of the family give us money. Tomorrow we're going to DH parents and I'm not sure if they'll give any gifts, they've decided to become "Christmas with the kranks" and stop doing gift giving.


----------



## JLM73

Hello
Checking in ...so tired, back and neck are screaming for me to lay down lol
Been standing most the day cooking, taking pics, or cleaning up kitchen.
Now I am enlarging a couple of the hats SortSO bought frim me.
He liked them all, but I think a couple need more slouch lol.

Haven't talked to him today as I was busy alllll day with fams, and he has been with daughter- keep playing phone tag 
Not to sound mean, but hoping his DD is at her moms tomoro night so I can have "the talk" with him regarding my donor. 
Technically we are not officially defined as in a relationship atm, so I could meet donor for pick up and not worry about telling him for a couple months even - if it works.
I haven't done any opks, have to grab a couple $ ones tomoro.
cd12 is Sunday for me, so told donor boy I would prob need Sun. not Saturday.

I stopped the adult gift exchange thing years ago. I would rather we all focus on kids or things everyone can use.
I gifted pastries this year to all my friends, and food/candy/hats to kids. They both work, so they can buy their own crap. I went with handmade stuff from me.
Well DS did get a scooter( non electric kind) but thats bcuz he needs more outdoor toys.

Mom said NO gifts- and true to form, she gives everyone cards with $ ( I'm assuming- haven't opened mine yet).


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Giggly, I hope you were well lubricated yourself lol. Hugs

J, I agree with if you can't discuss it soon then you can have that convo when you fall. He either nuts up and donates or accepts your donor. You want this and have been waiting, so don't feel bad making it happen.

Green and campn, hoping that dip means O is imminent. Campn, interested in what your temp does tomorrow after that mini rise today. Maybe your opks with this brand will only get so dark? Hard to say. 

Afm, super full. My back is killing me, the gas is real, the bloat is real, and I want to punch everyone. One more pill in the pack. Can't remember if I pms on the pill or if I pms on the sugar ones idk ugh


----------



## DobbyForever

Well the bcp must actually be working. Looks like I geared up then never Oed. I am at my mom's sleeping on a couch in a freezing room with thin blankets, but that was my situation in my old house and it never affected my temps. I know my afternoon temp on Monday was a disturbing low of 97.9 so I may temp later today. But I have never seen my temps this low.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Although a big sigh because that irregularity in jumping all over the place looks familiar :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> J, I agree with if you can't discuss it soon then you can have that convo when you fall. He either nuts up and donates or accepts your donor. You want this and have been waiting, so don't feel bad making it happen.

*DobDob*:friends:<3<3<3
I LOVE you woman! Say it and make it so!
I am totalllllly on :cloud9:
Met my SortaSO earlier, and after a make out session on the couch- he decided he had a question. Apparently dude doesn't like condoms so he wants to get tested together- not a prob- check that off the list.

Then we yet again went over my beliefs and his- IMO I don't care if you aska a friend, neighbor, co-worker, Priest or pray directly to the Great Opossum in the sky- ALL they give you is THEIR advice, knowledge and perspective. Ultimately YOU make the decision to act on it, ignore it, or act on it in an amended fashion.

Basically he had to rethink his new religion choice bcuz he agreed I was right.

So with this open convo going I said I had a question- rehashed my year of TTC and explained how the donor pick ups are ( left out the last one with all the touchy feelies), and I asked outright- do you not want more kids of your own, or you can't date someone who is preg and has a baby??
He said he didn't want his own, and felt it's diff to date me knowing this is what I am doing. THEN he said :
*Continue working with the donor, I know it's important to you and in case we don't work out in the future, I don't want you mad to have missed this chance for a baby*
OMG OMG gushing <3<3 over here. I'm in puppy love!!
LOL total :cloud9:
I meet the Donor tomoro!!! yay!!:wohoo:
I'm back on the Bus AND found a new SO who is understanding of TTC !


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay J! You get to have your cake and eat it, too! Love it! How are your opks/ferning/all that jazz looking for O? BTW I was at CVS to grab some generic opks since my temped dropped today, and I saw this saliva ferrying kit. Totes thought of you <333


----------



## campn

Ladies, still no positive opk. Depression has hit hard.
What are the chances I even conceive on a delayed ovulation!? I ovulate already late enough, why body, why do you gotta do me like that!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, I think you are fine. I still stand by delayed O doesn't hurt your chances unless it happens because of something that damaged your overall health. Are your opks still nearly positive? Hugs


----------



## campn

Yeah! They've been stuck on that shade for a few days. No positive on the line tests or the clearblue digi. 

I really hope you're right Dobby. I do know ladies who conceived on like CD27 or even later... I hope I'm that lucky.


----------



## DobbyForever

You'll get it! I know you and hubs are gonna catch that shy egg!

J, this is a regular dot pattern? Right? Yeah... I got bored lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> You'll get it! I know you and hubs are gonna catch that shy egg!
> 
> J, this is a regular dot pattern? Right? Yeah... I got bored lol

Really hope so Dobs!

Are you ferning!? That looks pretty cool! Now you can go into "mad scientist" mode!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah I have zero self control and I was so confused when my temp was 97.31 today. I also just thought it was cool when J posted her ferns. But yeah it's definitely just bubbles and dots, no ferns at all. So either I truly never Oed or I did O but my temps are low who knows.

I need to live through you girls


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want to fern! That's so mad sciencey. I love it. 
Soooooooo happy for you J!! 

Campn- I know how you feel we all have those times in outer ttc journeys. You guys are going to make it happen! Out of curiosity when you got pregnant before when did you ov or were you not tracking?

Dob- can't wait until you're on the bus with us. 

I'm doing ok not testing because hubs is home and as you guys know he usually is never home! He usually works everyday and only has every other Sunday off, 13 on 1 off. But I know as soon as Monday comes I'll be going crazy again.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I need to get that kit! I've heard it's expensive though, really I've spent so much money on tests that I can't justify, but they might come in handy with crazy long cycles like this one!

MrsG- I was using OPKS and got a positive on CD19, I think I ovulated the next day! It was our first try, we were extremely lucky.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay Greenie! Glad you are enjoying some QT with your hubs :)

It's kind of fun looking at your saliva lol. For the money, probably could have gotten something better online but I really like instant gratification.


----------



## DobbyForever

And Campn it is a one time investment except batteries. You just spit, look, wipe clean and repeat. Compared to the $35 I drop a least monthly on CB advanced opks. Probably use less sticks too since it detects estrogen so once you start feeling then the sticks come out for your lh surge/ solid.


----------



## campn

Where did you buy it!?


----------



## DobbyForever

CVS. I have never seen it before on the shelves. It was $59.99. I was getting my eyebrows done and there's s cvs across the street in downtown Palo Alto. They really bumped up their pre-conception item selection. There were three sperm friendly Lubes, a bunch of Opk brands... Crazy. But I would probably use the sticks as directed until I got a clear ferning pattern


----------



## campn

That's really not bad at all, in the long term, that's like 2 CB digitalis! 
Dobby I take it you might be joining us back in the TTC world!? Come on! It sucks! You gonna love it! :) 

<3


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> You'll get it! I know you and hubs are gonna catch that shy egg!
> 
> J, this is a regular dot pattern? Right? Yeah... I got bored lol

Yep, that's considered the nonfertile "chards"
If you wanna make yourself have ferning to see the diff- eat something then use the fern scope about 10-15 mins after. This usually causes ferning- just not true fertile ferns

AFM I only bought 2 opks from $ store today ( cd11) Gonna do one tomorrow and next day (cd12 and 13) Thats usually where I get my +'s

*Campn* I know everyone says this , but try not to stress hun. Think of it as your Uber perfect eggy for your baby girl is just taking a bit longer to mature:hugs:
And yeppers *Dobbity* is 100% right. Your pre O can vary MAJORLY, but LP will be the same so O is the start point and whether you have a 20 day pre O or 100days, the pre O time doesn't affect egg quality- mainly cuz the eggy won't "hatch" until it's mature.
Cmon *Campn*!:roll: You KNOW we girls take longer to get ready to go out!!! lol


----------



## campn

You ladies make me wanna try that ferning thing, DH will think I'm crazy, but he already thinks that. Meh!

Jlm- How did you know it's a girl!?? I'm sure I've mentioned that I want a daughter, but I though maybe you've a 6th sense! You seem good at that!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobsey* Couple things on ferning
1- make sure you wait like 3 hrs if poss after drinking or eating ANYthing
2- make sure your saliva is dry before looking- much diff when dry
3- GOOD to know your bcp did NOT make false ferns, so when you see yours they will be the real deal:thumbup:
4-You may very well have O'd if your CB was +. In ladies with no crazy hormones ( i have SOME ferning EVERYday) regular pattern is :
No ferning/chards, partial ferning ( before O) which will be some ferns with open spaces between and poss chards, O near=Full Fern (whole lens covered in ferns)
**Ferning works like opks- usually 24-48 hrs to O**
Post O = back to few ferns with open spaces OR clear saliva with a few chards again.
YAY! So excited you are on the Mad Scientist angle.
I love checking it.
I am only using my scope and opks the 2 days before I usually O now, since I have charted a few full months of it. My ferning usually matches +opks or near +s
:dust:


----------



## JLM73

Mad Hatter at it again
Sooo...this hat was gonna go into my daughter's VERY late Xmas pkg...:blush: I'm totally keepin it...I love it lol
It's Sensations brand Angel hair yarn...basically fuzzy like cashmere or mohair...Soooo soft too.<3


----------



## campn

Jlm- that's so pretty! Love it, totally keep it for yourself! I wish the weather here was a little cooler so I can wear all my hats. Ever since moving to Florida from Illinois they've been sitting in a bag in the closet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks for the info! I waited 2 hours since I had a sliver of pumpkin pie. Nothing before that since breakfast. I'm going to give SO the talk soon. I just feel bad. He's coming home early because he fought with his mom again and is sad and misses me.

And that hat is wayyyyy cute!


----------



## campn

Dobby- I hope that's okay to ask, but do doctors know why you've had miscarriages? My sister was having one after the other until she insisted to get some answers and they found a septum in her uterus.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's ok. I'll message you


----------



## gigglebox

Glad you'll be having "the talk", Dobs. Hope it gives you some insight into the potential of this relationship to be long lasting. Let us know how it goes...

J, you are so talented. What did the hats you sold to Sorta look like? Btw, totally awesome he's ok with a donor! So have you contacted the donor?

I went shopping for 5 hours today. It was amazeballs. I got bearpaw boots (basically uggs but half the price), a knitted poncho, and a crap ton of bath and body works stuff. 

Totally tried to knit my own poncho and it was an epic fail. Hubs renamed it the "housecho" because i shouldn't wear it anywhere but the house :haha: i think i'm going to learn how to crochet hats. J, so you just need one hook? I'd knit hats but it requires 4 needles!!!


----------



## campn

Ladies I'm so so sorry to do this, but this pic will be very tmi so don't view if you're squeamish. But does this look like ewcm!? My OPKS aren't giving me answers so time to listen to my body. 

Again, not for the faint of hearts :p

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=497380


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, I am jealous of your shopping spree! And lol housecho!

Camp, am going to look but true story I know nothing of cm sooooo


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it is. Cuz it's all clearish and stretches so I vote ewcm but I never check mine just have googled it in the past


----------



## campn

Really hope so, haven't had much at all this cycle except like one time. 

Thank you for looking though! I'm sure that was hard! :p


Gigs- I've been wondering about your whereabouts! Turns out, the mall! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Np. Nothing has grossed me out more than my own vinaigrette discharge lol some cm (the non fertile ones) gross me out though haha


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Np. Nothing has grossed me out more than my own vinaigrette discharge lol some cm (the non fertile ones) gross me out though haha

Oh I agree, the stickier cloudier type... really if you're TTCing or have been pregnant, it's safe to assume it takes lots to gross you out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha right?! Oh man I am tired. SO comes home tomorrow! I miss him.

PL, wherever you are hiding doesn't hubs come home for you tomorrow?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think that's what it looks like Campn but J is he expert. I just started checking recently so not super familiar myself yet. Good luck lady!

Dobs- glad your man is coming home tomorrow. Not being with them is so hard! I think PLs man came home last week. They're probably getting busy!


----------



## DobbyForever

My calendaring sucks lol. It's terrible how bad I am at it. Haha

He just called and is being needy. He straight up said we can't both be sad and needy and he needs to be needy right now because his family is being lame.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've definitely told hubs before "we both can't be grumpy and it's my turn" but I know how irritating it can be when you feel like you can't be yourself or express yourself. Sorry dobs hugs.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's just the way he phrases it. Like he's going to break up with me or something even though I knw that isn't what he means. I'm just pmsy.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, do you think the pills are making you more hormonal than usual?

Had a dream i took a test on CD10 for the hell of it and it was quite positive. Man i wish it was that easy! Told my brothers, who said they wouldn't tell anyone, then immediately messed up and basically told my mom. And then i suspected i was miscarrying and my brother says, "are you tired? You will get tired when hcg leaves your body". This brother is an IT dude and would know nothing about conception haha


----------



## campn

Gigs- I think dreams are a way that predict the future, at least in our family we've dreams that come true very weird like. I hope you get your BFP very soon hun. 

Does it look like I ovulated!? My temp rose today for no reason, but I never did get a pos opk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm going off cm and temp I say you Oed yesterday. Lets just keep an eye on that temp and keeping opking to be safe 

Gigs, agreed. Foreshadowing dreams ftr


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I definitely think my bcp makes me hormonal lolol. Come to think of it, I was a bigger B in high school/college while I was on bcp :rofl:

In other news I finished my lack last night. Temp was down at 97.31 again and my throat was so sore from breathing in cold air all night. I love my fam but cannot wait to go home to my warm and comfy bed. Also got a positive opk and waiting on the spit to dry


----------



## mrs.green2015

Show us your spit when it dries! Sorry it sucks being at your families. I feel the same way it's always super hot in their house!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for triple posting my fingers are cold too lazy. True TTC story: I dropped the opk on my face trying to take your pic. The urine part totes fell on my lower lip r_r x.x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> Show us your spit when it dries! Sorry it sucks being at your families. I feel the same way it's always super hot in their house!



I have a room and bed here since I used to come every weekend/ the day breaks started. But now that I love my new place my brother beat me here. He offered my room back, but he always gets stuck sleeping back here so I figured I could suck it up for a few days.

Why is your temp an open circle today? Not that I am stalking cough ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

We have a room at my moms house too. But the bed is so tiny that hubs end up sleeping on top of me. And as sexy as it sounds, it's not. lol 
I actually love it when you ladies stalk! I woke up 40 minutes before me alarm and temped to see. And then re temped at my alarm. It only went up .12 but decided to keep the 1st temp since he seems more accurate.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah that sounded cute but I could see how that actually isn't. I hate cuddling at night. Much prefer my own space to sleep, but I like dropping my leg over his leg so I know he is there :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Exactly!! Don't touch me when I sleep. But let's cross our feet or hold hands so I know you're there


----------



## DobbyForever

Pic stinks since I got my saliva on there off to the side lol. But it's all *gets the scientific goggles out* non fertile chard. I am so f*ing confused
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so confused. I know the digitals detect progestrone too which could be from bfp but those ones don't right?


----------



## DobbyForever

Well, the stick should be lh. The ferning happens from presence of estrogen. If I was Oing or pregnant theoretically I should be ferning at least a little.... I think lol or maybe I am just one if this women who don't fern ORmost likely I am neither pregnant nor Oing and the bcp is doing its job lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## campn

Dobby - where are you? Does your family live outside of California? 
That's an awesome opk! Sorry it fell on your lips, I once peed in a cup and put it by my feet until I can wipe and pull up my undies and then kicked it off by mistake... Pee everywhere....


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn!!!! Haha sorry that's hilarious.

We love California. They live in the bay about 25m from my new place. Really tiny town about halfway between San Jose and SF. Where all the ritzy people live and plots of bare land go for $2 mil. Gag. My stepdad bought in when he got back from his time in the war. Got lots of down payment help from the army. His 90k is now worth at least 2.5mil. None for me though lol but it's cool.


----------



## DobbyForever

This non Mls magazine came yesterday... And my stepdad wonders why I walk around saying I broke lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> Ladies I'm so so sorry to do this, but this pic will be very tmi so don't view if you're squeamish. But does this look like ewcm!? My OPKS aren't giving me answers so time to listen to my body.
> 
> Again, not for the faint of hearts :p
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=497380

:thumbup: Yeppers- not everyone gets Clear ewcm, it's the stretch that's important. Here's a link to cm pics: (and nothing makes me cringe- ex medic lol) You know I am the link queen lol
https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles* I use a microscope, so no colored hue( I can do blues or red tho, but clear is better for me.
Sadly - since your ferns are stifled with that uber +opk:-k I'd say the damn pills worked:growlmad: We need you IN the bus lol! Throw the rest of those baby stoppers away!!!:hugs:
Unlike you I NEVER get a sample without some ferning, it just looks MUCH fuller right before O. Pics below:




And super sweet he misses you- LOVE the way you and *MrsG* tell your SOs it's your turn :haha:

I'm going to opk in a few. Only bought 2- 1 for today 1 for tomoro
I am taking a MUCH more casual approach from now on.
Not sure where *Claire* has gotten off to?? But I'm finally gonna suck it up and use pre-seed with this insem.
I haven't made true ewcm other than like once early in the year:(
Hopefully it works.

Major hours of teenage kissing/groping/licking last night with the new SO
(now where is that darn fisherman smiley??)
I am reeeeeling him in. Dude has some serious restraint tho.
Apparently he has ZERO interest in getn back with wifey, but his 14 y/o daughter is guilt trippin him about how she misses them all living together blah blah- no offense but It's hard to beat back a kid lol
Last night he had total puppylove eyes, but he is still bothered by daughter's comments and his lease is up in March...so he kept saying- I don't know what I'm gonna do.
:roll: So long as it isn't moving back in with wifey, I am good.
Technically I think if he did he would bail again. 20 yrs with someone is a long time- and if the vibe made him do a full move out...then I'm guessing it's not gonna be any better IF he tries again.
I'm not bothered by it tho- I'm 100% baby minded right now- not to mention his daughter is back with him all week so we likely won't see each other :shrug:
OHHH Donor is texting to meet now Wheeee!:wohoo:
Let me go opk, and get that darn preseed!


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo kid guilt trips. Kids are so powerful. Lol. Definitely get some preseed!

Not sure I'm mad science enough for a true microscope. The double lens ones I can't use because of my amblyopia :(. It's why I dropped out of my pre-vet program. I could get one and put it in my classroom and teach a second grader to use it buahha. "What did you learn in class today, Billy?" "I learned that Ms. B is going to ovulate in 24-36 hours!". And yeah no idea why the light is green


----------



## JLM73

LOL Dobs I only got a microscope ( kids set) cuz it was $10 on craigslist, and came with a ton of stuff, and telescope!
The CVS here don't carry the fern scope even tho the site says they do, and I needed one asap then- not to mention they were between $20-60...pfft.
All you need is anything that magnifies 100x+.
The microscope I got can do 100x-1200x amd 100x is the pics you see me post.

:happydance: OPK is def + at cd12- usually O cd13ish so I should be good. Just waiting on donor boy to "handle himself" and call me for pick up


----------



## gigglebox

I love coming on here and ctching up....right now J & Dobs, it's like watching a drama and it's a commercial break now. Dying to see how the ttc conversation goes and the follow up with self-conscious donor :thumbup: 

Eh, won't give my dream too much credit. I've had positive test dreams many times. It wasn't until i had them 4 nights in a row that it actually came true the following morning (with DS). 

I'm so nervous about the baby thing anyway...not just money, but how tough the infant stage is. Actually when i was at my parent's, the baby monitor for DS crossed signals with a neighbor's and i heard a baby crying through it...i cringed at the thought. I just have to remember I got through it before and it was worth it, and the infant stage is short....

Also, on pee stories, definitely dropped my cell into a toilet full of crap and piss once and, without thinking, dunked my hand to go after it....that was not cool.


----------



## gigglebox

Nice blazing positive there J!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot woot!! Did you get your preseed, J? So are we picking up after the fact now though? I know he was squirrely f2f but I don't like his sperm sitting around in a cup waiting :(

We'll see. The talk has to happen between now and next Sunday, when I would start a pack. I don't want to be off bcp and him not know.

Gigs, are you gearing up to O soon or did you O already? I can't remember. And lolol to your story


----------



## JLM73

So you know I always have a saga lol
BTw typing this from my garden tub. I literally have it filled with pillows for head and back, and am nearly standing on my head as my ass is up on the side ledge- matrix like lol.
Anyhoo Donor told me to head over and advise when 10 mins out- i did.
Then he said ok keep circling, and I'll tell you when Its in the cup.
Not even 5 mins!:shock:
Met at our parking spot where he handed over a medical specimen cup ( still warm) so I did brief chit chat for cpl mins
He has another donation to do in 2 days and can only do 1 for me this cycle ( he doesn't do more than 2/week)
Sooo...I didn't have a chance to get preseed but walmaft was literally a minute aaway. ran in to get preseed, got to self check out and :shout::brat:
I only had a $20 and it cam to $21.36!!
I had to tear my purse apart for all my loose change run back in and pay.
I had the cup sitting in mt bra btwn :boobs: to ensure it stayed warm:shrug:
So as SOON as I got in the car I put just a bit of preseed in the cup and swished- hoping it helps more :spermy: survive the ride.
So I'm upside down practically as I type- had to lock DS out of my bathroom.
I put some preseed in my vajay first(upside down with all this), then sucked up the :spermy: in a syringe( UH! the smell of semen lol) wait make that THREE 3ml syringes (alot), then i put another top off of preseed up in there ....Pleasured myself for the old Cervix suck up :spermy: effect and
Stayiing like this for 30-45 mins.
Not as uncomfortable as I expected, but I know when I get upright I am gonna have a gush lol.
I got the in well under the hour mark, and spilled NONE, so this is the best insem I have done yet. I even avoided the sway douche due to time limits so sending Blue :spermy: vibes to my uterus lol
I need a traffic cop in there to direct all the Pinks the wrong way or at least make them pull over and let the blues go first :rofl:
Sooooo let the TWW begin!!:happydance:
:blush: really wish I hadn't forgot to temp this am sigh


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL omg J I love your sagas though!!! So glad it worked out! Sending Blue thoughts your way!!!! So excited for you!

Who else is he donating to? That's your sperm!!! GRRRR lol ;)

BTW is anybody else RIDICULOUSLY excited for Teen Mom OG to start up again on the fourth? Lol


----------



## JLM73

Gigs - its some lady in a city about an hour away- so no idea. He said she was paranoid and wanted him not to see her?? What is she Quasimoto's sister??:haha:
Anyhow she is leaving gas money for his travel under her front door mat, and he is to leave the cup of goo there, ring the bell and leave LOL
Secret agent stuff
Soo I was upside down an hour, and decided to do a backup O to suck up some more :spermy:
Glad I got the idea to hold the cup over the vajay when I got up :shock:
half a specimen cup came out when i stood!
I took a pee break , and since the return cup fill wasstill preseed and semen ( ugh still had 100% man juice smell) I relocated to my bed, sucked up THREE syringes again from the cup inserted and am laying with pillows raising my hips.
Hell if a 2 hour long double insem of 23yo :spermy: doesn't make me a baby I don't know what will:shrug:
Oh and donor text to make sure insem went ok lol
He was totally relaxed today and when I asked if he wants to know if it works he very calmly said "Its up to you"
So I'll likely give him a test result and offer references if needed in future


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO that's so shady. Hahahah what if she's not insem and she just wants to like use it as lotion or drink it in her coffee? ;)

Backup O? What does that mean? To me, it means you did the other O then got up lol. Right? <3


----------



## DobbyForever

So now my opk is flashing.... but I just ate and drank coffee so I can't check saliva


----------



## JLM73

Gigs these are the hat SortaSO bought. Forgot you asked.
And yes crocheting is super easy - 1 hook only , or you can switch hooks as you go if using diff size yarns. When you get the yarn the wrapper will have a pic of a crochet with a letter for the hook size.
I tend to use bigger or smaller than recommended depending on how hard I find it and how it feels in my hand.
You can get a set of like 5-7 crochet hooks at Wally World for like $10/less.
Also for a big project like a throw blanket or poncho, buy the thick n quick yarn ( thick one goes faster to make big items), and you can use a size N hook ( really thick hook) which is easier on your hands - no cramping up!
There's One in Black and One called Barley ( grayish brown) I can't findpics for??


----------



## JLM73

I know right Dobs - she's weird and I don't even know her!

I had "THE" O twice before getting up, once at start of hour, one at end of hour lol
Ya know ....sexy party for one? lol


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> Gigs these are the hat SortaSO bought. Forgot you asked.
> And yes crocheting is super easy - 1 hook only , or you can switch hooks as you go if using diff size yarns. When you get the yarn the wrapper will have a pic of a crochet with a letter for the hook size.
> I tend to use bigger or smaller than recommended depending on how hard I find it and how it feels in my hand.
> You can get a set of like 5-7 crochet hooks at Wally World for like $10/less.
> Also for a big project like a throw blanket or poncho, buy the thick n quick yarn ( thick one goes faster to make big items), and you can use a size N hook ( really thick hook) which is easier on your hands - no cramping up!
> There's One in Black and One called Barley ( grayish brown) I can't findpics for??
> View attachment 919522
> 
> 
> View attachment 919524
> 
> 
> View attachment 919526

JJJJJJ why are your hats so cute?! My fav is the last one because it reminds me of the Kokiri hats from Zelda :)


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> I know right Dobs - she's weird and I don't even know her!
> 
> I had "THE" O twice before getting up, once at start of hour, one at end of hour lol
> Ya know ....sexy party for one? lol

It's ok. I've been to that party today HAHAHA TMI!!!!!! It's so cold though that even if SO comes home (if the effer answers his texts!!!) I don't even think I want to DTD.


----------



## JLM73

Ooh* Dobs* was gonna say I find it very interesting that you are getting an LH surge when your BC goes to the sugar pills??? That was a strong surge too, not the half strength line I ever got before AF due:shock:
Very interesting

And may I add :roll: you all don't even want to know how many places i dripped a bit of donor dna betwn my bathroom and bed LMAO...I even got a drip on my arm and was like EWWW!
Then I remembered the same darn thing is all up in me right now :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL but how did it get on your arm  It's ok! All the strong swimmers are up in there. Just the weak ones getting pushed out. ;) And all the girls ;)

I also get some pretty strong (but negative) lines before af but nothing this dark. Shrugs. Who knows.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobaliscious* I'm curious now lol. Your man needs to insert some JUICE!...In the name of science and quality control for the BC maker:blush:

The arm, well laying nearly upside down in the tub, I had 2-3ml syringes full for insert, but there was still a bit more in the cup, and I didn't want to leave anything behind, sooo i reached a syringe across to suck the rest out of the cup, annnnd a drop missed my face landing on my upper arm:haha:
I just hope youngDonor's swimmers are as strong as they smell lol...
Not a something's wrong smell, but just pure man juice - no doubt stronger after being losed up tight in the cup.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol man juice smells and tastes horrible. Sigh. Maybe to discourage non bd things haha

Well I imagine my withdrawal bleed will kick in Tuesday so gl swimmers I don't have yet.

And once again SO said probably around 2 and last text said a few more hours r_r


----------



## gigglebox

Damn it i keep thinking of things to say and forgetting.

Dobs, i just checked and i'm 8dpo. I'm trying not to pay attention to my cycle at all. There is basically zero chance i'll ov' before cd14 so we'll just start bd'ing when we feel like it over the next week (i'm still spotting from af currently). I'm testing, regardless of when ov' happens, on Jan. 15th. I know i can't avoid knowing when i ov' but i'll mark it down and try really hard not to count my dpo's.

Dobs, sorry SO is being a flake again. What is with him and time management?

J, thanks for the deets on crocheting! My friend volunteers at the local NICU and last year we (and some friends) knitted baby hats as christmas gifts for the nicu babies. I wanted to make more as i have free hands while watching my new addicting show, plus i have a ton of yarn.

The show is heroes, in case anyone is curious :p


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap, how can i write a whole response without mentioning J's swimmers?!

What a mission you went on! I hope this is finally the trick to get it done. Kudos on the acrobatics, as well!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- so excited about your swimmers!! Yay!! 

Gig- I've heard that show is amazing. Are you watching on Netflix? My CC on file for Netflix expired and I'm just too lazy to go online and enter a new one. So I've been without for a couple weeks. Lol 

Dob- sorry about SO. Sounds super frustrating. But I can tell you IM SO FREAKIN EXCITED FOR TEEN MOM OG!!!! I'm glad someone else likes terrible reality shows like I do.


----------



## JLM73

LOL thx Gigs
I donated some kiddie hats to local kids cancer ctr cpl years ago, but when I tried Neonate hats OMG! So fricking hard those tiny buggers!
The hosp where I worked routinely had babies born at 24-26 wks TEENSY!
So I ended up making hats as small as I knew how then, and donating them to Labor/delivery where I used to work. Thsy came up with a great kit for fetal demise babies ( stillborn, or delivered too young to survive.
Basically the kits have tiny little hats and booties, and a lttle shirt and blankie.
Also one of the charge nurses was the AV person at her church so she would make a dvd film of the babies in lifelike poses ( knees tucked under their lil bottoms or just a foot, or small hand grasping a finger), and she was a WIZ at photoshopping the bruised or pale ares to look life like as if they were sleeping.
Then she would do a slideshow of like 20 of those type pics to a SUPER sad cry on the spot song about Angels etc...OMG we all stopped watching them after the first couple because the whole ward staff was a bunch of blubbering bawling fools LOL.
The families REALLY appreciate them tho.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg that is so sweet, J!

FXed Gigs!

Greenie, I am so glad I am not the only one. I was excited but then I swathe trailer and am pumped for all the drama lol.

In other news, SO just left so dropping the dogs off to get groomed and then anxiously awaiting his arrival


----------



## claireybell

:wave: ahoy my hearties! 

J that story just melted my heart, i cry at the slightest thing now.. & yay on the preseed :thumbup: i reckon thats what helped my SO's bad boys get the egg hehee! 

Have been so busy flying about & trying to read when i can, im homebound tomorrow so il good to chat lol! 

Did all have good christmas? Riley was screaching with delight at his toy tool kit station/work-bench that looked just like his dads :) Father Christmas did good ha ha


----------



## JLM73

speaking of :dog::dog:
:growlmad: I went to turn on my :fish: tank light and passing the mega dogbed...hmm :-k what are all these white chinks?? Did someone give him a bagel!?
:shock: DS decided to give the bullmastiff a carved cupcake statue my daughter painted....which he demolished into several pieces, but some are missing....mom was sitting 3 ft from the dog as he chewed it...
Needless to say I hope I don't end up at the vet, but hope Romeo cramps like a B-astard* for eating the statue...and allllll of the above named individuals are high on my Fecal Roster (shit list) at this moment


----------



## JLM73

:hi: CB! Missed you!


----------



## claireybell

You fishies are having Bagel bits.. Oh dear..! Will you be fishing this evening then? :)

And just re-read the last piece J, hope your doggy is ok though.. :-/


----------



## claireybell

Dobbles are thee on ttc wagon again? ;)


----------



## campn

J- that was the best donor story and semen ever, really sending you lots of baby dust and hoping these young Y chromosome swimmers find your fat juicy eggy and fertilize the heck out of it! Got everything tightly crossed for you!

Dobby- Hope the talks goes better than you can ever expect it to!


----------



## pacificlove

Heu ladies, hope you all had wonderful holidays so far. Dh is home right now so we have been busy...

As for truck sex... We made it out of the airport a d city before he pulled over into some farmers driveway. Ha-ha. 

So, what's new with everyone else? I am hoping for af to be somewhat late again at least until dh leaves sobwe can catch up with the sexual needs. Lol


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Campn*!
I keep forgetting to comment on your chart!
That looks like a post O rise to me lady! It's more than .4 increase :happydance:
And thx for the :dust: back atcha!

*Pacific*:wohoo::sex::wohoo:


----------



## DobbyForever

PL! I always get scared of the movie stereotype of the farmer with the shotgun lol

CB, hey you! Glad you are enjoying your vk!

Campn, agreed with J that definitely looks like an O jump!

Well we almost broke up and I haven't even brought up the ttc conversation. Sigh


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so sorry dobs! Wishing you the best of luck with so. Are you still planning to have the convo?


----------



## campn

J and Dob- I hope you are right, not having a positive opk yet has definitely put so much fear into me, hopefully I ovulated and just missed my surge. 

Dobby- oh no! What happened!? Maybe you'll have to wait to bring up TTC now, and see how he'll be like once this cools off, or make up with hot steamy sex that he won't pull out from (be on top!). Sorry hun <3


----------



## JLM73

*Dobdob* Eek...that's no bueno.
Unless you think having the :baby: talk will perk him up due to upset over the loss, me thinks you may have to Have a come to Jesus talk in general.
TTC aside, it seems he has dragged out not telling the fam about you after a looooong time of being together, and his moodiness is not gonna fly with a baby- they don't schedule their moods/crying based on what a parent is going thru.

Not sure if he/ you two are still doing counseling, but that too seems a long term thing that he is still struggling to get positive outcome from.

You are all youngr than me lol so "you have time" as ppl say, but personally, TTC is top priority for me- like unfinished biz that I will regret if I don't get it to work.
Also, after the hassle of BS relationships and ex hub drama- My new years resolution is to have as stressFREE life as I can AND make sure I take care of ME first!
We used to say that in the Emerg Med field- *you can't help/save someone else if you don't make sure you are OK first.* Def putting ME first from 2016 on.

That's what I threw at SortaSO- I told him it's really important to me to have another child, and Mr Right will be a family man, and be willing to accept me and my kiddos. 
He couldn't say anything negative after that LOL, but I am really glad he is totally cool with me using a donor.

Quick Q...does Keiser cover fertility testing? Like to find out if you and SO have a genetic incompatibility? I always forget what it's called, but there is a medical thingy where a woman's body see's the man's "genetic material" as an invader, and will cause miscarriage nearly everytime...I hate when I can't remember med terms sigh:jo:


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I noticed you didn't note opks on cd20 and 21...if that dip and rise was your O - which I really do think so- then I would have expected your +opk on cd20 or 21. Just wondering ( :blush: says the lady who has yet to chart her +opk for today Lol)


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *Campn* I noticed you didn't note opks on cd20 and 21...if that dip and rise was your O - which I really do think so- then I would have expected your +opk on cd20 or 21. Just wondering ( :blush: says the lady who has yet to chart her +opk for today Lol)


I tested both days but I got those almost positive tests so I didn't mark anything on FF and just thought I'll leave it to decide just based on temps and cm. 

Crossing fingers my temp stays up, also I might as well cross my fingers for a BFP!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, glad your getting in some quality sexy times! 

Mrs, heroes is addicting, but you have to "get into it". This was the third time i started watching it but i paid attention this time and finished the first season in a week (yes it's netflix).

Dobs, what did y'all discuss if not ttc?

J, i think making ourselves #1 is a very good universal resolution :thumbup: 

I'm going to also try, for the millionth time, kicking my sugar addiction.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Love the New Years resolution J! I'm right there with ya. My new year is going to focus on my new home, getting fit (not loosing weight but strong and fit) and doing more of the hobbies I love. 

So today was better than yesterday emotionally but I think it's because we went shooting and had so much fun! There's something about shooting a large gun the other girls are scared of while not only ask to go first but I walk right up and do it. Just makes me feel like a badass. Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Lol mrs!!! Hahaha, i completely agree. Actually we specifically bought agriculture, no restrictions land so we could shoot on our own property :thumbup: i used to be scared of guns, myself. I was super anti-gun until i shot one. I was afraid my son would find any gun in our house and shoot himself...but after i learned how to use one, i realized it would be virtually impossible for him to be able to chamber a round (we keep our guns unloaded). Nevertheless, as soon as we have enough saved up we're investing in a nice safe to keep our guns :thumbup: too bad they're $1000+!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was scared too gigs! SOs dad actually died in a hunting accident which only made my fear worse. But now I'm super comfortable with them. I know how to load unload shoot clean everything with all kinds of guns. (We have 8 I think) and ya always keep them unloaded and in a safe when kids get older. It's pretty impossible for babies or toddlers to be able to put them together and shoot.


----------



## campn

Help!

So my temp is high again today, but I just took an opk and its positive! I've no idea what to think. So I haven't ovulated yet!?

I used FMU so that's why the first opk isn't as dark, but the CB is fine with FMU.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Catching up on reading but long story short he was drunk and flipped out three times over nothing. At one point, I had to call the shrink. Sigh. I have never seen him like this. Whatever his mom said did a number on him. He's getting back into 1-1 therapy in a couple weeks because of insurance switching he has not had it since before our loss. He is cracking. I don't want to be around him let alone have a kid right him right now.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Gotta catch up on posts, but looking at my chart :-k
hoping I didn't O a day early and miss the dip on my chart ystrdy- since I forgot to temp :roll:
What can I say tho- temp would prob have been way off anyhow due to creeping in the house at 5am after HOURS of kissing and watching movies with sortaSO lol, then I got back up at 9am sigh

Oh well, even if today would have shown a rise, it should keep going up tomoro ...(grumbles)


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, I would get a bd in today just to be safe. One time, I dipped then went up a bit but FF and my lp say dip day was not o day

I stopped making resolution because I never follow through lol. But I am a gold oriented person usually so it all works out. My mom says my resolution should be to find a man who treats me like the princess she knows I am. r_r.

Side note: flashing smile, positive cvs opk, withdrawal bleed hasn't started (usually kicks in Tuesday), and waiting on my spit to dry lol


----------



## DobbyForever

J, did you do other opks or just that one yesterday and on for today? It was pretty strong so I can't imagine you insemed day after O.

Gigs and Greenie, I am one of those girls! I thought guns were cool from all of my first person shooters but the second ex farm boy showed me his parents gun closet and put a rifle in my hand HARD PASS. I think I need something small and pistol like.

So Gigs, can you hunt things on your land outside of hunting season?


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup:*MrsG* I used to be a firefighter, and LOVE knowing as much or more than guys about some things. Love that look of awe they get - yes love being a Bad Ass chick lol Much love! I don't have my own gun yet, but I def want a pistol :gun:not a rifle or shotgun, but I want a cool/pretty one Like the one "Tybalt the Cat" uses at the gas station scene in Baz Luhrmans version of Romeo n Juliet ( my fave movie)
See below.
Dobs I have had a cpl days of +opks in past, gonna do todays in a bit to compare, I have just been crap ass at charting this month LOL I think mainly bcuz I really didn't expect to have a donor and be in this cycle:shrug:
And yes only bought 2 opks for this month- I am hella regular with Oabout cd13, so I don't need to keep wasting $ testing a whole week.
Rather spend that money on POAS hpts lol
*Tybalt had the 2nd gun from the left in the movie *
I would go with the pearl handle but A Scorpion ( my sign) or the 3rd gun where the bullets show thru


----------



## JLM73

:dohh:
sorry if anyone missed the gun pics...coffee hasn't kicked in
I went back and added them


----------



## campn

Definitely about to ovulate now. Where was that a week ago!? Ugh. 

J- I'm also a Scorpio! My favorite sign!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I could see you getting all Tomb Raider lol

Campn, that is deffo positive got get some. My stalker is showing, did you mean to put AM for bd today or PM last night? You have pm bd down today and it's not noon yet :) ;)

Afm, SO has been kissing major booty this morning trying to make for his tantrums last night. Still won't DTD but I give up. Tired of asking for it.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> J, I could see you getting all Tomb Raider lol
> 
> Campn, that is deffo positive got get some
> 
> Afm, SO has been kissing major booty this morning trying to make for his tantrums last night. Still won't DTD but I give up. Tired of asking for it.

Dobby- I'm glad he's feeling better, you said he was drunk right? Alcohol has some pretty awful effects on people especially when they're already sad. Don't ask for sex, but inspire it, whip out whatever you know will make him drool and wear it. Sometimes I'll walk around nude (if DS is sleeping!) and act like I'm just getting ready for a shower. Works like a charm.

Stalk me, that's allowed! Can't wait to stalk you! We BD 30 mins ago and it's after 2 here, it must be the time zones we are in!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa Campn i do that exact thing Lol! If you wont put out, il make you wanna ;)


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> Gigs and Greenie, I am one of those girls! I thought guns were cool from all of my first person shooters but the second ex farm boy showed me his parents gun closet and put a rifle in my hand HARD PASS. I think I need something small and pistol like.
> 
> So Gigs, can you hunt things on your land outside of hunting season?

Lol, he should have warmed you up with something smaller! It's intimidating for sure. You are holdig something that can kill people. That said, so can a knif, an axe, a rope....you get the idea. But i do encourage you to try a handgun of some sort.

Technically we can't hunt out of season, however if there are animals threatening your food (garden or livestock), you can shot it. That said, we have an airsoft rifle to shoot, not kill, animals. I don't want to kill anything...i mean, i would put down something trying to kill my ducks but i'd rather not kill a deer eating my veggies, and i'm DEFINITELY not killing anyone's dog, which are known to wander around here.

Anywho Dobs, sorry SO is losing it. Honestly, the relationship sounds...not good. I admire you for trying to make it work but....just watch out for yourself :hugs: 

Well well well campn and J, looks like you two will be tww buddies this time around!


----------



## claireybell

That opk is def beaming positive aswell woop! Get on it girl hehe! 

Hugs Dobbles.. sorry things are poop at the moment with SO but as Gigs said just be careful & safe :hugs:

Gigs what cd you on at moment? I know you not sympton tracking this cycle :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- how's the little peanut?

Campn- sorry ov is late but at lease it's here now!

Afm- currently cd 21 with no ov in sight still. Thinking I won't ov this month. Or it'll be a super long cycle. Ugh either way. Also as an extra bonus I'm getting sick again even though I was just sick 3 weeks ago! I feel like crap and my head is pounding.


----------



## campn

MrsG- What is it with our eggs this month!? It's so frustrating, I'm still pretty mad at my body and now I'm diagnosing myself with a bunch of syndromes, lately I'm convincing myself I've PCOS. 

Sorry you're getting sick again, do you take daily vitamins at all? Sometimes I truly dislike my body. We feed you, bathe you, take care of you and that's how you repay us? I just had strong coffee to cure my migraine. Big hug to you hun, I'm going through the same thing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Campn! Yes I take vitamins and I can't even remember the last time i was sick (before 3 weeks ago)

I've given up on my body. It hates me. I try not to be too upset because I did just have a mc and in sure that affects it a lot but. But it kinda felt like this weekend was announce pregnancy on Facebook weekend. So I'm grumpy and I admit it.


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: I am with Campn!!
Last time I got a +darker than control I O'd that day and got temp rise next am! My back was a bit achey earlier today- hoping that was it
Cmon Eggy and :spermy:!!:happydance:


----------



## campn

Yea Christmas and New Years are big ones for reveals, it really doesn't help when someone announces they're pregnant does it? Hoping we will get our turn soon, please let it be soon. 

I'm trying to remind myself that everything happens when the time is right, until then, lots of distractions, and pity parties and hanging out with you fun ladies. 

JLM- We will be testing buddies babe! Maybe just once we'll be surprised and get a BFP? Statistics must be on our side now right!??


----------



## mrs.green2015

I am living through you ladies this month!

And yes many pity parties! I had one with hubs yesterday and poor guy tries but just doesn't get how frustrating it is for me. His answer was "well maybe you haven't ovulated because you're pregnant" I love him and his optimism but sometimes it hits right in the gut. I then explained I had my period and haven't ovulated since... At least it was kind of funny.


----------



## DobbyForever

J, go eggy go! And get it spermies!

Greenie, sending you the biggest e-hugs. It hurts and you are entitled to be grumpy. How you feel better on all fronts. Hugs. Awww your hubs sounds sweet

Campn, agreed with the timing. :). Can't wait to see some tests soonish!

Gigs, that's good. Do people seriously kill people's dogs just for wandering over? 

Afm, SO shouldered a lot when I went dark for the last couple of months. Now everything is hitting him and he is just so lost. I don't know how to help him and he can't get professional help for a couple more weeks. Any other person or time and I would be long gone. We talked about what happened last night, and he is genuinely remorseful and I feel like we walked away in a good place. My heart just breaks for him. This is just venting

Spoiler
I'm just such a teenage boy when it comes to DTD and I don't know how to turn it off. The desire is there. He just has an anxiety attack (tears, shaking, rapid breathing) the moment things start moving from fooling around to sex. And instead of being understanding, I snap. Totally had an epiphany and had a tearful convo with SO and we are in a better place


----------



## campn

Mrs- I know you'll join us pretty soon hun, you'll be right behind us! Why did you discard today's temp? It looks like a temp rise? 

My DH says the weirdest things too, he like has no clue how a cycle works, bless their hearts they're trying to be encouraging.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I'm sorry. At least you seem to have left things in a good place? Are you still planning to talk to him about Ttc or wait until he gets help? 

Campn- thanks Hun you're so sweet! It was a temp rise BUT.... I usually take my temp at 6. Well hubs left for work at 4am (which he doesn't normally do) So the dog woke up and decided he needed to go potty. So I took him outside. And went back to bed about 20 minutes later. Then when alarm went off at 6 I snoozed until 7 when I finally woke up and took my temp. It didn't seem accurate with all that disturbance? Idk should I have left it?


----------



## Breeaa

:sick: :sick: :sick: Good luck to you girls this cycle. Fingers crossed :sick:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm that is a tough one. I have been in situations similar where my temp wasn't affected and others when it was. Usually, I go by the feeling in my chest. If it is tight and my heart is pumping hard, that's usually when I see a higher temp than I should. Hoping it was a true rise for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeeeeeee tackles


----------



## campn

Dobby- Have I mentioned how lucky SO that he has you!? You're a saint. I don't know if anyone else could handle him like you, which makes me think you must be meant to be, but only if you're not being effected negatively by his behavior. You gotta come first above him.

MrsG- So you've had 3ish hours of sleep? I think you should leave it, but maybe use a bbt adjuster since you took it at 7 instead of 6?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree that dob is a saint! 

Bbt adjuster? Explain please. And dob I didn't feel any different. Just sleepy!! lol


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I agree that dob is a saint!
> 
> Bbt adjuster? Explain please. And dob I didn't feel any different. Just sleepy!! lol

Love you Dobs <3

MrsG- there are those bbt adjusters (google it!) that will adjust your temp if you wake up at different times! They're life savers for me.

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## DobbyForever

I use the when my baby bbt adjuster it should be the first result.

Ttc will have to wait. One hurdle at a time :)

But for your mad scientists lol partial fernage I figured out if I take my phone out of the case, put the camera lens on the microscope lens, and zoom halfway in I get a good pic. Had to post a crap screenshot though the file is too big
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

This is so much fun. I could do this all day lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

Haha I feel like I'll be just like Sheldon if I start using ferning!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I was Wolowitz in my group of friends for obvious reasons haha ;)

Cammmpn I would say join the fun but you won't need to do ferning because you are getting a bfp.


----------



## JLM73

MrsG :-k
Try using the temp you got and adjusting the time usually taken vs actual time taken with the adjuster below- it helps tremendously
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## campn

Dobby- Are you a Big Bang fan!? I love that show so much, also Friends but I've watched it way too many times now.


----------



## JLM73

Awww *Breeaa* Sorry you aren't feeling well :hugs:

*Clairey*YAY You graduated to a raspberry, feeling any better?

*Dobs* on earlier comment hell yea I would be all Tombraiderish lol
Sorry your SO is crashing and burning, but really glad you were able to handle it the right way and get things in a positive direction.
Do you think he is having sex anxiety due to fear of you getn preg or do you think having the ttc talk may give him the focus and goal needed to bring himself out of the muck?
If he is feeling Lost ( usually that helpless/useless feeling) maybe ttc would give him a positive direction, and hope for not only your relationship but also of regaining something he feels he lost ( the baby)?
Just pondering from afar :hugs:

*Gmama* I gave you the bbt adjuster link, but just wanted to add- with my insomnia I use it almost daily and my charts always clearly show pre O, O confirm, and post O levels just fine.
I think so long as you are consistent with HOW you temp it won't throw you off in the overall chart pic.:hugs:
And uber sweet how hubs tried to make you feel better.
I never used opks etc with older 2 kids, but that hub would have been beating me to the sticks to analyze them lol ( both med field ppl).
Last hubs found everything about ttc gross, including feeling the baby move in my stomach:roll:
I swear he is in the closet. What man runs from the room when a woman whips out her:holly: to feed a baby?!?!
:dust: ladies


----------



## JLM73

OOOH!!!*Dobbleganger* You have some ferning!!!


----------



## JLM73

:haha:
I posted the same link as you Campn hehe
and LOVE the Dr Sheldon pic lol
I think I am closer to supervillain than Dobs...since I geeked all the way out using a real microscope to check ferning...oh shoot gotta stop eating so I can check mine- :dohh:
I'm such a slacker this cycle!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn my college friends and I watched it every week. I have been to three of their tapings. We wore matching fan shirts and got to get a tour of the set, have pizza with the cast, and got their autographs. Johnny Galecki said I can call him "asshole" and I totally made Kaley Cuoco sad because we don't have a penny in our group and none of my friends knew anything she was in and all I could think of was charmed and that pizza movie :(

J, he is back to pre ttc insecurity of not wanting a kid for fear of them having to deal with his mental disorder and being a shitty parent like his mom


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok... Confessional.....

I think it is really gross feeling people's babies move in their tummies. I imagine when it is mine I will feel different.... But it seriously gives me the creeps and all I can think about is Alien


----------



## campn

I showed DH my mucus plug when I went into labor, but only because I was freaked out by it, he got so grossed out, he also said seeing a baby come out of my fun zone was gross. The miracle of life is gross, not gonna lie. Men are so weak, no wonder they can't give birth! 


Dobby- You're so lucky!! I'm so jealous now!


----------



## JLM73

LOL Yea they are like Alien when in the third tri and your whole belly rolls and moves lopsided lol but TRUST me you will love your own moving. It's actually a reason for an urgent office visit in later preg if you DON'T fell the baby move for a while.
With the twins there was rarely a time one wasn't moving, and since they were in a T pattern, with the bottom one crouching...when the bottom one kicked she basically stood up, which rammed her head into her sisters belly...which made her sis "jump kick" from being startled...whichhhhh made her stretch out super fast under my ribcage OW!:shock:
Twins in that position can be painful, but I loved every minute of it. I used to play music for them with head phones and all. The twins parents actually gave it to me, so it was familiar to them once born, and they would stop crying immed when they played the same CD.
They are funny lil buggers....learning even in utero


----------



## DobbyForever

J, that is so cute!

Camps, it was fun. College was such a good time. Well, freshman year lol
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BMJ9D3lSrDg


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ok ladies I adjusted and this what I came up with. I left the circles so I know what's adjusted. 
I love the Big Bang theory! I'm so jealous dobs!!! I watch it every night before bed and of course the new episodes.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and dobs there's a teen mom oh special called behind the cameras tonight. Basically getting to know the produces and some of their interactions with the moms.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, what was it before? Seems quite a bit low for adjusting from just 7 to 6. Also, good looking out. I have a recording set. But I'm already exhausted lol. Ordered this gigantic lengua burrito and having total food coma. So I doubt I will make it to 10


----------



## mrs.green2015

It went down I think. I think it was 97.54 before I adjusted it


----------



## mrs.green2015

I adjusted yesterday and today's.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gooootcha nvm looks good :)


----------



## gigglebox

I'. Going to be the odd man out but i'm not a fan of big bang. Granted, i've only seen an episode...but i couldn't get past the obviously scripted lines, bad jokes, and the laugh track. F.R.I.E.N.D.S., on the other hand....:thumbup: 

Dobs, glad you two had something of a breakthrough. That's fair that he's worried about passing on his issues. I empathize...however in retrospect i really think my issues were situationally induced. I have depression in my family, however when i look at all the people who suffered from it, they all have f'ed up childhoods. My thought is, if he has mommy issues, they're probably a contributing factor in his issues. Raise your kid better, and they'll turn out better than you (us). Btw, i'm a huge proponent of peaceful parenting and suggest it to all here :thumbup:

Campn and j, when are you testing?

Well, since everyone's sharing their current project photos (hats, ferning...) i thought i'd share mine--watercolor! I bought a cheap set and am testing it out to see if it's something i want to get into. I can already tell it is....so much quicker than acrylic, except for the drying time. Plus i don't have to paint a background,which is great 'cause i'm lazy! Here's one a did after watching a brief tutorial:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

...and a fish! This was not what i had in mind...but it just evolved as i worked on it, and this is what happened.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

*OMG GIGS!! I F-ing LOVE those!!!*
That's amazing!!! I have tried all types of medium for art, but stick to sculpting or charcoal pencil ( I need medium I can correct when I botch something lol)
You def have talent lady!
Here's the final product of hat SortaSO bought. He wanted a brim added. Totally winged that - never done one before! Not bad, but I ran out of black yarn:dohh: so I added a similar blue which now makes it reversible lol
*Original*

 



Attached Files:







20151229_014530.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gigglebox

That's so cute!!! I love the brim! How did you get it to stay stiff?

Thank you for your compliment :blush: watercolor is more forgiving than i thought, actually. You can wet it down after it's dried and still work with it or blot it up to remove it :thumbup: you definitely have to tackle it with a different mindset though. For example, you can't paint over mistakes....like on that betta, the splatter lines on the fins were red, and hubs said it looked like the fish was smashed. Well, i wanted to change the color to blue but that's a no-no without removing it first, so i went with purple, which i achieved by painting it blue anyway. The colors still mix, even after they dry...very different from acrylic which you let dry and paint whatever you want.

Sorry for the rant! But i'm enjoying this :) can't get this look with acrylics...although i do want to experiment with mixing the mediums...


----------



## mrs.green2015

The hat is so cute J! I love the brim!

Omg gig they're beautiful you're so talented!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, love it! My coworker is really into watercolor but she focuses on landscapes. Yours are really creative! As for SO, his depression is definitely situational but the Aspergers is not. :( what is peaceful parenting?

J, love the hat! The brim is killer!

Greenie, glad to see a slightly higher temp this morning! I know you adjusted yesterday, but that's nearly a .3 rise!


----------



## DobbyForever

Afm no withdrawal bleed but the pms is beyond real 

In other news as a compulsive stick peer, I am confused. My $ tree and cvs opks do the EXACT opposite every time I use them lol. When one is clearly pos, the other is clearly neg! So bizarre!

Greenie, laying in bed watching teen mom og bts
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Dobby- Sometimes when I dip 2 sticks of 1 brand in the same pee cup I get different results, I guess it depends on the hormone in each test too? Weird for sure. 

Gigs- Assuming I ovulate today (who knows) I'll be testing on the 9th hopefully. 

What about you J? 

Mrs- Looks like you may have ovulated yesterday!?? Fx!!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies. I'm gonna have to have him try the hat to see if I need to lenthen the bottom edge to keep the NewsBoy Cap look...first time ever making a brim
*Gigs* I recognized your :fish: as a beta straight off. That's my prob in painting, I have an image in mind but can never get the color, or look the same as what I want, and I am control freaky so grrr it aggravates me even if it turns out ok lol.
Funny thing is with hats if the pattern doesn't look like what I started I just wing it and let it evolve...no control freak there :shrug:

I got the brim to stay stiff by cutting a piece of plastic milk jug and inserting it after the top and bottom brim flaps were crocheted. I did the edging to connect both top and bottom flap but insert the plastic at the last moment ...def a learning experience.

I am kinda crampy this morning, cm creamy again, cervix already less soft and less open than ystrdy:huh:
Was hoping for a nice temp rise today but nope...so Hope it is the O dip!


----------



## JLM73

Testing I have not a one in the house. Since I have Xmas money this cycle, debating the cheapies starting 9dpo, or just getting a frer pack and starting closer to AF due
:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Tough debate: start earlier with cheapies or later with the good stuff. I vote earlier with cheapies ;)

Campn, if it weren't for that positive opk I would say you Oed. Grrr


----------



## DobbyForever

What do you ladies make of this? I didn't check it for an hour as I got sidetracked watching teen mom. Top more yellow was yesterday's, the other was today. Ferning is gone but still flashing and I'm still waiting on that withdrawal bleed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mrs.green2015

Today's looks positive dob!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also ladies, I have a full on cold. So my temp could have been from that? Who knows. Cm has turned creamy this morning but thinking it's the vitamins in taking?

So questions for J! Can a large amount of vitamin C turn cm creamy and sticky? All research in finding is a moderate amount to increase cm and fertility. But what about more than moderate?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I hate my body. I might just go in for blood work. Nothing makes sense. 

Sorry about your cold!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i see a line but i get evaps on $tree so i don't trust it...do you have any more to take?

Peaceful parenting is a a way of. Dealing with kids that removes aggression from the equation. Instead of yelling, you stay calm and explain things, even when they're young and you don't think they understand. You negotiate instead of give ultimatums. The biggest point, in my eyes, is you don't hit your kids. Honestly, i go to a lot of play groups and i always get complimented on Des being so well behaved. He is a toddler, so of course he has tantrums and such, but i can explain away tantrums ("thats not your toy, you need to give it back to tommy because he was playing with it") and he responds extremely well to this, versus the kids i see getting smacked or put in time out ("give tommy back that toy or you're going in time out"). He is also waaaaayyyyyyy less violent than my mom friends that i know get hit. They run around with sticks and pretend they're weapons, for example. That said, i'm sure that has to do with other influences, like show they watch or other kids they're around...but that's my personal experience and it works for me. I'm also an advocate for, at the very least, NOT hitting your kids (because i was hit as a kid and it just left me fearful of my father and i hated him back then). Advocates of it say it leads to aggression and trust issues down the road. And this is disciplinary hitting, NOT just abuse.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Looks so pretty hun! You're so talented! Keep going!

Dobby- it's like my body is conspiring against me. I thought maybe I'm releasing two eggs but it's not 24 hours between both. 


God help me!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotcha. Yeah, I mean I was spanked as a child and definitely saw the tail end of a belt or a hair brush lol. But it worked for my parents. My older brother and I didn't become disrespectful until we moved to Los Altos and my stepdad took the spanking away and tried reasoning with us. I think it only works if it is consistently done maybe. I probably won't spank my kids because I just don't see the point. As a teacher, I can't go around spanking the kids in my class lol. But I somehow get 23 kids to do what they are supposed to all day long and be decent human beings to one another. There's a lot of power behind explanation, modeling, and consistency. But it does take a lot more time.

Yeah, I have gotten evaps on them before as well. Thick, pink ones to boot. I have like 8 more lol and the dollar tree is like 7 minutes away and keeps them well stocked. They always have like 30+ when I go. My old dollar tree you were lucky to find any and never more than like 5-10.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn hugs! I wish we could just talk to our uterus and be like B! What's going on in there?!


----------



## campn

Dobby- how many DPO are you?

I wish I can talk to my ovaries and my uterus, or like write them a letter.... More of a complaint, like I deal with your nasty AF, cramps, discharge, and you can't give me one embryo? That's just cold...


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol complaint. "Excuse me Uterus, is there a manager I could talk to? Like an ovary or the pituitary gland?" "Sorry Miss, you're going to have to take it up with the Brain for all corporate complaints."

FF says 9dpo and I say I never Oed lol. Attached a screenshot. The problem is I was feverish/ elevated temps from my plague cold that last 14 days. I lost a lot of weight/ was severely depressed and stressed. But those post O temps are just way too low in my book which makes me think I just didn't O.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-12-29 at 10.57.16 AM.png
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrs.green2015

Amen! I wish we could protest! Like nope! No more AF until AFTER we get a baby delivered! I just want to understand my body. Is that so hard?


----------



## DobbyForever

Here here.

I'm calling it an evap. Just took another and I don't see anything at all.


----------



## gigglebox

I know, wtf uteruses (uteri?)!? Last cycle i yelled out loud to it "damn you uterus! I'm just trying to give you what you want and this is how you repay me?!". Hubs just looks at me and says, "i know, right?"

Dobs, i hear ya, to each their own on the discipline. The two arguments that "got to me" were:

If your SO got in a car accident and suddenly regressed to acting like a 4 year old, would you hit him/her when they did something wrong, like run toward the street? Why is it ok to hit a kid but not an adult?

The other is that most people hide hitting their kid. They pull them out of view, or only do it at home...so obviously there is a part of them that realizes it's not right. One guy argues that hitting is done during moments of blind rage, hence why if you wait out for that rage to pass, you're less likely to hit. Hope that makes sense...

But i will not tell anyone how to adult. I'm just putting my two cents in. It's like milk or cosleeping or anything else....do what you feel in your heart is best :thumbup:


----------



## campn

I'm guilty of giving DS a slap on the back of the hand when he does something dangerous, it's harmless but I still felt like crap after doing it, I'd rather not hurt him in any physical way at all. He does good with time out or just threatening to put him in time out, he quickly says "sorry mommy"

I can't blame him for wanting to be bad, only human nature right? :p

Also I really hate when I've to ask him to share with another kid, I know that it's the correct way, but I wouldn't want someone to come to me, grab my phone out of my hand while I'm using it and asks me to share with someone I met at a play group, why should we ask the same thing from our kids? Sharing must really suck.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I don't share. There's a big difference between yours, mine, and ours or sharing between family. But I'm insanely territorial. Or just insane lol ;). I also prefer social lessons. You don't share, you upset others, people don't play with you and you either like being alone or you miss your friends so you compromise. We create this utopian world at my school (which is great and beautiful and I love it) of i statements and mindfulness and empathy, but then they go to muddle school where people act like people and say no or are just mean and they can't deal.

But I hear you Gigs, everyone has to find their groove and figure out what they are comfortable with. I don't even like yelling at my dogs haha. And I have no idea what kind of parent I'll end up being, but I'm treating my kid like I treat all my non bio kids: mutual respect, no hitting, and no yelling unless I need to distract you from hurting yourself or someone else


----------



## gigglebox

I think that's a great plan Dobs :thumbup:

And I agree Campn, i definitely don't make Des share if it's his own toy. I explain to him the same thing with others, that if Mikey has a toy, it's his, he can let you see it or not and take it back whenever he wants, because it's his. I think everyone, kids or otherwise, need that sense of having personal belongings that no one else is entitled to.

Just thoughts.

ANYWAY.

In ttc news...in laws are here and we're discussing babies and baby fever is hitting me hard right now. I think i'm cd10 now, so :sex: can commence any time, however my stupid everlong period is lingering and pissing me off. It's just that brown sludgy nastiness for the last 4-5 days of the 12 day period, but it's enough to gross me out and not want to get jiggy.


----------



## claireybell

Urhh i hated the brown sludgey s**t, mine would sometimes go for days sone cycles & more so when i was on the Pill, whats that about?!!

Ooh cd10 gigs hehe! The O in approach eeee :) 

I love the Uterus complaints dept stuff hahaa! 'Embrace the damn egg already & bugger off with the cramps' 

Cant believe i be 9 weeks tomorrow! Have next scsn in 3wks hehe! Sickness still lingering but Boobs have had massive growth spurt LOL


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Urhh i hated the brown sludgey s**t, mine would sometimes go for days sone cycles & more so when i was on the Pill, whats that about?!!
> 
> Ooh cd10 gigs hehe! The O in approach eeee :)
> 
> I love the Uterus complaints dept stuff hahaa! 'Embrace the damn egg already & bugger off with the cramps'
> 
> Cant believe i be 9 weeks tomorrow! Have next scsn in 3wks hehe! Sickness still lingering but Boobs have had massive growth spurt LOL

Claire- Sorry for the sickness hun, but big boobs is always a fun thing right!? Hopefully DH is appreciating that!

Gigs- do you usually spot for that long after? Could you have had a cp last cycle? I hope it starts going away soon so you can hop back on that new egg!


----------



## DobbyForever

Claire, sorry you are still sick. Hopefully the boobs don't hurt. SO loved the pregger boobs but he would forget they were sore af. r_r. Can't wait to see you 12 week scan!!!

Oh... The brown sludge phase... So glad that is not just me! I thought I had officially died on the inside. SO asked me if periods are really as bad as we make them out to be. Men. I explained it to him and he was like, "Yup, that sounds like hell." The worst is in this day and age you need two incomes to survive. I hate having to go to work and pretend I don't feel like a demon is ripping out my uterus.

How does hubs feel about it? I have had some who were like nah let's do it anyway r_r


----------



## JLM73

Gotta catch up but wanted to post my blurry ferning pic lol it is starting to break down, which is similar to an opk starting to go Neg, surge over...was crampy this am not bad tho, but my cp has changed it's closing up and cm is creamy again, also texture not as soft as before.
If I don't see a temp rise in am I'm in trouble lol.

:smug: Just wanted to gloat on my plan for this month...with all the holiday spending I vowed not to spend much on opks and hpts...soooo I have spent:
$2 on 2 $store opks
$3 on 3 $store hpts
Total=$5 this month :happydance:
Now...the veriquick are my LEAST fav hpts EVER- not the usual $store ones (NewChoice) These have very pale pink ink, BUT this is my encouragement to not go POAS crazy, and save $.
Veriquick is comparable to EPT "when used on the day of your missed period" :haha:
That means NO early lines. So, being high hcg threshhold, annnnd I only have 3...I am gonna start testing at 10dpo-12dpo instead of 8/9 this go round.(AF due 13dpo)
I figure that way I feed my poas addict inside, but don't feel bad about $ spent AND I am still testing later than my usual:smug:
:shhh: Don't tell...but If I see a 2nd line FRER baby! lol
OH! I forgot to add SortaSO didn't want to :sex: until we both get STD testing- Guess who checked THAT off the list today...yep...your girl is ON it! I'll take the results by later tonight- love rapid testing!
*Full ferning cd14, but some are breaking down-surge over*

*VeriQuick HPTs*


----------



## campn

I feel like our junk is way more complicated than theirs, they've more of a point and shoot. Even when we stop getting our periods it doesn't stop there, menopause and breast cancer is like "oh well hello there"

It's like the inside of a complicated space ship!

Gotta quote my friend Leslie though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JLM73

mrs.green2015 said:


> Also ladies, I have a full on cold. So my temp could have been from that? Who knows. Cm has turned creamy this morning but thinking it's the vitamins in taking?
> 
> So questions for J! Can a large amount of vitamin C turn cm creamy and sticky? All research in finding is a moderate amount to increase cm and fertility. But what about more than moderate?

MrsG not that I am aware of. I have taken tons of Bcomplex and C on top of daily prenatal and my cm is the same


----------



## gigglebox

Lol campn,so true. Our bodies are death traps.

Yes, i always have drawn out 12 day periods. Really it's more that half my uterus has a 4 day period, then i get a 1-2 day break, then the rest bleeds over 2-3 days, then i spot until usually 11-12dpo.

Hubs would do the hibbity dibbity any time, even if bleedy, but for one i feel gross, and secondly for some i get this burning sensation and sex is uncomfortable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw gigs that U.S. no fun. Hope the spotting stops

J, you go! So what's his bed plan? Pull and pray or just let it fly?

Camps, loooove PnR! I am totally Leslie/April/Tom which sucks for my very much Ron SO hahaha opposites attract?


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Aw gigs that U.S. no fun. Hope the spotting stops
> 
> J, you go! So what's his bed plan? Pull and pray or just let it fly?
> 
> Camps, loooove PnR! I am totally Leslie/April/Tom which sucks for my very much Ron SO hahaha opposites attract?

Dobby I think we are soulmates!!


----------



## JLM73

Ok finally caught up
*Gigs* ask him how he feels about it, my first hub and a few BFs didn't mind sludge:sex: or even full on AF ( ugh). I personally could take it or leave it during AF, and def don't want it in my mouth...:blush: tho 1 st hub accidentally earned his red wings lol AF seemed to start from the :sex: annnnd he went to the Nether-Lands after :sex: LMAO- good thing we were not squeamish!
IF i DTD during or right after AF(sludge still there) then I have a ritual- I douche with plain warm water and lay a towel on the bed...surprisingly there is rarely much on the towel- but I favor BLACK towels :haha:

*Dobs* My mom is from Portugal and back in the day they cut long vines, or sugar cane rods and beat their asssssses when bad.
My mom was fairly rough when mad at me- yanking ears, pounding her fist on top of my head, and def school trouble was a belt whoopin with welts all on my legs.
She refuses to acknowledge ANY of this now :roll:

I have 3 kids, and with my first he did get "reasoned with" like the other 2, BUT he would literally turn RIGHT back and do the sammmme thing. Eventually he got spankings, because if he were grounded and ALL toys taken away from his room, I would find him on the floor plucking carpet lint to play with:huh: NO joke.
Nothing phased him except a spanking. He got 3 hits over clothes on the but with a belt, but def no marks, no crying no nothing...it worked tho after the first 2 times 
(once he got kicked out of class for calling the teacher a Dick head, and the other was for smacking a girl in the face to impress his friends.)
He's 23 now and totally admits he was a hard headed bad ass lol.
Thing is my daughter was 5 yrs behind him and her seeing him get in trouble, made her NEVER want to be bad lol, so she never had a spanking.
My lil boy is def in annoying not listening mode this week, so he has had the threat of being spanked (with a hand) but stops there, He likes to push limits like his older bro. I will say I am MUCH more patient in my 40's, so usually I talk it out with him a few times but I have no prob grabbing him by the arm and staring him dead in the eye with the STOP NOW look and voice. 
His dad can't get him to do or not do anything, he does listen when he knows I am serious ( for running by the street, running in a store, touching breakable things etc.)

I personally feel every child is diff, and you need to parent in the way that fits that child, not the same for every kid unless it works for them all.
Some kids are just holy terrors and need a firm hand and structure, others are very easy going.
I also have no prob smacking a hand when they are doing something dangerous. It doesn't hurt them, but can def save them from touching something hot, or sharp, thorny etc.
I have had waaaay too many ambulance calls for kids burned or cut because the poarent tried to talk them away from it, and didn't get tho them before they spilled scalding water on themselves or grabbed broken glass or a knife!


----------



## JLM73

Oh geez that last post was long:dohh:
*Dobbers* I think he will be on the pull and pray plan. He made it very clear he is NOT a fan of condoms which is why he wants us to do testing before :sex:
Good plan and glad he is doing it the responsible way.

Funny sidenote- ManFriend is so jealous lol. He asks everyday how "me and old boy are doing" lol Then when I say we're really good. He gives this drawn out 
Okaaay....well just be careful cuz I have a bad feeling.
:rofl: I so wanna say - well you didn't have a bad feeling when you moved a girl in your house and cheated on me for 2 wks A hole :growlmad:lol.

SortaSO is in board with the donor, and knows I was going to get the cup the other day. He hasn't asked about it or anything, so I am being :shhh:
Don't wanna gross him out with deets hehe
Also, don't think he realized I am gonna have to go back each month to test for donor cooties before his superhero flies without a cape lol.


----------



## JLM73

:dohh::dohh::dohh:
Total lame brain today- dobs not sure what to say on your test.
It would be weird as hell to have the same batch # show a line on one and nothing on the other!??
**also todays control line still looks wet even if an hour passed so hard to evap when not dry!?
I def see a line on today's!
go get a blood test :test:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo carpet lint? Awww. Yeah kids are different and need different things.

I am officially stir crazy


----------



## DobbyForever

I just hate when I call for results and they say less than one like I am craxy. I'm just worried if I am why is my temp a full degree lower than it should be for a week?


----------



## campn

So ladies I was texting a friend (she's German but I've known her and her hubby for more than 10 years) she has two kids that she had right after one another, and I brought up that we've been trying and she kept telling me that she tried for their first for 3 years! 

It's just amazing how so many women suffer with TTC but no one ever talks about it until it comes up, it just seems like it happens so easily when you see it on Facebook but it's not as easy as some people let on. 
One of my aunts tried for 5 years, and now she has 4 kids! 

This just gave me hope that it will happen for all of us, eventually, I just need to work on being patient.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, it is funny (for lack of better wording) how much women suffer silently. But there is always hope. It may not come as quickly as we want, but it will come. :)

I emailed my gyn a novel because she hasn't met me. The advice nurse was annoying and tried to schedule a prenatal for me to go in but the system books tons of times for prenatals so she couldn't get an appointment tomorrow... hello!!! Sigh. So I figured just email my doctor, she is in for the next three days. Worst case scenario, she just says no or to come in.


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I missed your post somehow! Lol MF is jelly belly. So once everything comes back clean how long do you think you can hold out on the hibbity dibbity as gigs says <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I did wait 3 hours but this could be a nachos and beer induced pic but mad scientist strikes again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Not zoomed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

Dobby- I see ferning! How is it supposed to look like after ovulation?? 

Jlm- how is the hot donor guy? Has he talked you since the insem?


----------



## DobbyForever

The ferns go away and have more dots/lines the day after. Then it goes back to all dots and lines. I'm not Oing though. All my opks today were negative and my cb digital stick is getting lighter and still flashing. My body is weird and my new doctor doesn't reply as quickly as my old one. Reason 194 this town sucks

Update: definitely a lunch induced ferning. Just redid and every last fern is gone


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :dohh::dohh::dohh:
> Total lame brain today- dobs not sure what to say on your test.
> It would be weird as hell to have the same batch # show a line on one and nothing on the other!??
> **also todays control line still looks wet even if an hour passed so hard to evap when not dry!?
> I def see a line on today's!
> go get a blood test :test:
> View attachment 919894
> 
> 
> View attachment 919896

I see a line!!!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Urhh i hated the brown sludgey s**t, mine would sometimes go for days sone cycles & more so when i was on the Pill, whats that about?!!
> 
> Ooh cd10 gigs hehe! The O in approach eeee :)
> 
> I love the Uterus complaints dept stuff hahaa! 'Embrace the damn egg already & bugger off with the cramps'
> 
> Cant believe i be 9 weeks tomorrow! Have next scsn in 3wks hehe! Sickness still lingering but Boobs have had massive growth spurt LOL

The sickness is with me too Claire. I've been miserable. Glad you got a booby boost!


----------



## gigglebox

Campn is that you little guy?! Soooo cute! You're right about the ttc thing. We sing "CONCEPTION ACHIEVED!" feom the roof tops, but fertility issues are mostly handles in silence. I think we all feel a sense of shame when we don't conceive, or we lose a pregnancy....like our bodies are failing us. Honestly, i wish there was more of an awareness of fertility struggles. And i wish people weren't afraid to discuss miscarriages because people get uncomfortable. I wish we didn't live in a world where sharing news of a pregnancy before 12 weeks is considered taboo. 

Alas.

Dobs, how did your other test dry?

Afm, i painted more today...think i'm going to build up an inventory and try to hit some craft shows this spring. Maybe.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

I don't know why i can no longer attach more than one image to a post :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

Gigs- Yes that's him at 5 months old! He's over 3 years old now but ugh I miss that baby phase, even though it was exhausting and I had so much bad luck with lots of things but my heart was full and I was happy. I want that again! 

Your drawings are just incredible! You should seriously consider making money out of this, maybe make nursery paintings and sell them online! 


Right now my mind is racing, one minute I diagnose myself of all fertility problems I can think of, and the next calm myself down and say oh maybe it'll happen this time! I'm very OCD so once I'm into something it becomes so hard to stop thinking about it. Wish I could put this talent into good use, like curing cancer.


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Campn is that you little guy?! Soooo cute! You're right about the ttc thing. We sing "CONCEPTION ACHIEVED!" feom the roof tops, but fertility issues are mostly handles in silence. I think we all feel a sense of shame when we don't conceive, or we lose a pregnancy....like our bodies are failing us. Honestly, i wish there was more of an awareness of fertility struggles. And i wish people weren't afraid to discuss miscarriages because people get uncomfortable. I wish we didn't live in a world where sharing news of a pregnancy before 12 weeks is considered taboo.
> 
> Alas.
> 
> Dobs, how did your other test dry?
> 
> Afm, i painted more today...think i'm going to build up an inventory and try to hit some craft shows this spring. Maybe.

So pretty gigs!! I love them all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, those are INCREDIBLE!

And campn he was (and still is) freaking cute!

Bree, hope the sickness lets up. Glad you popped in and are doing well!

Afm, the other tests dried total bfn. Shrugs. I am sleeping at SO's tonight and was so focused on not forgetting my thermometer like last time that I forgot my tests x.x. Probably better anyway.


----------



## claireybell

Wow Gigs those water paintings are awesome! You def have a great takent there! :thumbup: i do some Acrylic art painting on Canvas but its been a while since i did any, i find it really relaxing! 

Whos tests are these i see? Trying to wirk out if they are Dobbys or J's lol?! Either way, one of the tests i def see a line :) 

Breeea hullo ;) sorry your feeling yukky aswell, i had mine since 6+5 uhh but its leveling out, still there but my body must be adjusting to the levels, but having aversions to almost everything..


----------



## gigglebox

Cb & bre, sorry about the sickness :( hope it lets up soon, although sounds like cb's is already :thumbup: cb, i'd love to see your paintings! Isn't it theraputic?! Thanks for the compliments, y'all :) oddly enough just in these that i've been messing around with, i'm selling the pink dress one and have commissions for two more O_O plus a dog painting (which i do in acrylics). I also have a dog portrait in the works. I really do want to get more watercolor paper and proper paint (i'm currently using a $5 kids paint tray from walmart lol) and make many more, and try an art show or something. I did one once but it wasn't the proper venue, i don't think...didn't sell a thing.

Dobs when were you due to have withdraw bleeding?

Campn, i totally get that ocd-ness. I'm the same way...i get obsessive about things. Seriously, i'm totally obsessed with painting watercolor stuff right now. I'm in my head trying to think of new ideas and techniques and where to get more paint and palettes and....

If it's not painting, it's something else. Ttc. Weight loss. Ideas for the yard. Whatever...i can be stuck on a subject for days or weeks at a time. It's part of why i love/hate ttc, because i can get basically disrupted from getting actual work done because i'm so in my head, especially in the tww!


----------



## DobbyForever

They were mine. If I am, there is no way it's healthy. My temp is 97.31. Winter or not that is almost a degree and a half lower than it should be. Still no bleed but a backache kicking in. Dr emailed but I don't really want to read it.


----------



## gigglebox

Girrrrrl what are you doing up this early?! 

Do you actually feel cold?


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Cb & bre, sorry about the sickness :( hope it lets up soon, although sounds like cb's is already :thumbup: cb, i'd love to see your paintings! Isn't it theraputic?! Thanks for the compliments, y'all :) oddly enough just in these that i've been messing around with, i'm selling the pink dress one and have commissions for two more O_O plus a dog painting (which i do in acrylics). I also have a dog portrait in the works. I really do want to get more watercolor paper and proper paint (i'm currently using a $5 kids paint tray from walmart lol) and make many more, and try an art show or something. I did one once but it wasn't the proper venue, i don't think...didn't sell a thing.
> 
> Dobs when were you due to have withdraw bleeding?
> 
> Campn, i totally get that ocd-ness. I'm the same way...i get obsessive about things. Seriously, i'm totally obsessed with painting watercolor stuff right now. I'm in my head trying to think of new ideas and techniques and where to get more paint and palettes and....
> 
> If it's not painting, it's something else. Ttc. Weight loss. Ideas for the yard. Whatever...i can be stuck on a subject for days or weeks at a time. It's part of why i love/hate ttc, because i can get basically disrupted from getting actual work done because i'm so in my head, especially in the tww!

You should definately commission or do randoms & sell them! They are great! Il post some of mine, il take some screen shots :)


----------



## claireybell

Dobs, when is your withdrawal bleed due or should you on it now? I knew i was pg (2013 after i had Riley) when i had a lil brown spotting on my 7 day pill break & the bleed never come along.. If you are, im sure it is healthy :)


----------



## claireybell

Heres some of mine.. The Pink & White 2 i made for my friend who was having a baby girl back in 2008, the 3 little coloured ones, sadly they were behind our sofa & when our cats where Kittens they peed & pooped on them :rofl: clearly they thought they were not upto standard hahaa! The others are up on wall in the house :) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpseoakvgsu.jpeg


----------



## JLM73

Mornin Lovlies!:coffee:
*Dobadoo* Awesome increase on the ferning!:thumbup: 
That is darn close to full ferning- may be full if that open space on the right is the edge of the spit. I try not to look at edgeds, because ferns either stack thick or are not at the edge, but looking at the middle that's what mine looks like the day before O!
You may have even more tonight, that's what I love about ferning9 check anytime of day)

I haven't talked to :spermy: donor anymore. We didn't speak last time until dude sent me a pic of his D asking if it was small :shock::haha:

As for me and SortSO- which judging by last nights meet up I will now call him SO:winkwink: I'm not sure when HE will be rdy to :sex: 
All my tests were rapid results so I got to pick up the results ystrdy afternoon, and I handed him my Clean Bill of Health :haha: last night when we met up.

He was kinda speechless and amazed that I didn't fight doing testing, AND that I did it so quickly. 

We met briefly last night while his daughter was in the mall walking with friends.
He can't keep his hands off me- so I would imagine next time we are alone at his place it's goin down for real! BUUUT not this week, cuz daughter is with him everyday( no school and he's off work), and DS is with me every other day thru Jan1.
Oh and the hands thing- he's not gropey, just likes to kiss alot, and rub my feet of course, and when we sit in the car he always rubs my arm, or back, or holds my hand- he's really frickin cute with his little affectionate touches.
<3<3<3 I am in total puppy love LOL


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Afm, i painted more today...think i'm going to build up an inventory and try to hit some craft shows this spring. Maybe.

:shock: OMFG *GIGSEY!*
I keep meaning to post that you DEF need to sell your art work- you are a natural!!! And that was BEFORE I saw today's tests 
YES YES YES sell them they are A-MAAA-ZING!

:hi:* Breeaa*- sorry you are sick too, but good to see ya poppin in!:hugs:

*Campn* 100% agreed on not speaking on TTC- NOONE but manfriend, and current SO know I am trying. Not telling if it works till I get past that 12 week scan mark either


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> Gigs- Yes that's him at 5 months old! He's over 3 years old now but ugh I miss that baby phase, even though it was exhausting and I had so much bad luck with lots of things but my heart was full and I was happy. I want that again! ...

*Campn* :-k With your temps staying in that same range it almost looks like you already O'd- do you feel like you did?

And yes....I totally did my move of switching FF to OPK mode :rofl:
I have a NEED to see a line where O should be...so OPK mode soothes my ttc demon lol


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Wow Gigs those water paintings are awesome! You def have a great takent there! :thumbup: i do some Acrylic art painting on Canvas but its been a while since i did any, i find it really relaxing!
> 
> Whos tests are these i see? Trying to wirk out if they are Dobbys or J's lol?! Either way, one of the tests i def see a line :)
> 
> Breeea hullo ;) sorry your feeling yukky aswell, i had mine since 6+5 uhh but its leveling out, still there but my body must be adjusting to the levels, but having aversions to almost everything..

Yes!!! I am also having aversions to almost everything! I had pickle and cheese sandwiches a few times in a row because that was the only thing that sounded edible. Lol I've also been thirsty all the time. Water water water. Anything else sounds gross. I miss my coffee. 

Hope you feel better soon! I'm jealous that you're adjusting. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> They were mine. If I am, there is no way it's healthy. My temp is 97.31. Winter or not that is almost a degree and a half lower than it should be. Still no bleed but a backache kicking in. Dr emailed but I don't really want to read it.

sorry about the backache Dobs. :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

:shock:*CB* you too?!?!
Look at all these hidden talents!! I find all art therapeutic...really want to do clay statues or pottery but kilns are freakin $$$$ and like triple the electric bills lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Whhhhy are you all so talented?! I used to write but I have zero patience for it. Always wished I could do something more visual. That's so cool!

Giggles, I felt cold last week. But SO had his apartment nice and toasty for me. I have a hard time keeping warm because my blood pressure is on the lower side sometimes so I was freezing. But I woke up nice and toasty so I was shocked to see such a low temp. Shrugs

Bree... I love you, but pickle and cheese?! I mean I guess it makes sense it's like a cheeseburger without the meat but the meat is the best part. 

J, that is really sweet! You sound really happy so I am happy for you! You have your donor, your SO.... :).

CB, you are super sweet. It should have started yesterday. But it has all week to show its ugly face.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and Gigs I was up at 5am my time because that is what time I get up to go to work so that is my temping time. I just take my temp and roll back over and go to bed on non work days.


----------



## campn

J- Sounds so sweet! I def miss dating when you're both so into each other and butterflies and it feels like this is it! So excited for you! 

Major temp drop today, maybe today is O day?


----------



## mrs.green2015

So jealous of all you talented ladies! It's beautiful!!! Seriously gig and cb they're amazing!


----------



## DobbyForever

Camp, did you do more opks or cm checks? Might just be a secondary estrogen surge. =\. Hm hm hm you have your bd covered either way which is good

Doctor is sweet she put the beta in and I will feel like a big idiot when it comes back <1


----------



## campn

I haven't done an opk since that first positive one, cm was ewcm yesterday and now not much. 

This has been the most confusing and frustrating month. Just gonna wait and see, no idea when I'll test.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just seems super late compared to your previous cycles. CD 22 was late, but today seems a stretch. But I'm not a doctor. Any changes other than the soy?


----------



## campn

I know, since I started to chart CD21 is the latest I've seen. 

It's only the soy that is the new thing, I've read some ladies said it made them ovulate later but I still tried it anyway. It's ironic cause I took it so it'd help me ovulate earlier!


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe it takes you body a bit to adjust to it before it starts helping? Someone was ranting to me the other day about why women shouldn't drink soy milk. Something about too much estrogen and messes with your cycles. I wasn't listening because A- Google does not a doctor make and B- I hate soy milk.

I hate my chart. I just don't understand what happened. I overrated my PG chart, last cycle on bcp, and two typical 12 day lp charts. It was smooth sailing then boom crash sound of my heart the beat goes on and on and on and on yeah
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

I love painting, have done ever since i was a tiddler, always had paint brushes/pencils in my hand :) when Riley was a baby & he used to have those 1-2hr naps *sigh ahhh bliss* i used to do painting tit bits just to relax Lol! 

Dobs, my 7 day pill break was always like clockwork, day3 in the morning & then BOOM period uhhh! Have yo say, i will enjoy not having one for a while :) if later in week still nothing, i def retest ))))

Ahhh J you in luuuuuurving lustyness hehe! Enjoy the new Zingyness, i love the beginnings of relationships awwww

Campn your avatar pic is ooober cute, :)


----------



## campn

Dobby- HAHAHA love that you started singing to it! It's just amazing how stubborn our bodies are, they get what they need, and still argue about it. They're like a teenage girl who will argue over anything and everything. Like here take some soy and STFU, don't argue with me! 

I hate soy milk too, honestly I wouldn't even try it, but I do like soy sauce (does that count!?) 

I'm not sure if I'll try soy again next cycle, I don't want to mess with my already crazy cycles! (If it ain't broken, don't fix it) 

Dobby, I'm really hoping your beta comes back positive, just wishful thinking! I totes believe in miracles. 

Claire- Thank you hun! Last night I went through many baby pics and videos, cried a little! I love your paintings! Are you ladies all talented or what!? I can't even make my signature look decent.


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha! Campn my signature is crap aswell ;) that made me chuckle


----------



## JLM73

:blush: Also guilty of a sh*tty siggy...
People say I have great handwriting, but I print EVERYTHING except my siggy- and we had to all those years on ambulance.
I have signed my name the same for decades now, but def had phases thru middle school and teens when I totally changed it up, bcuz I wanted a pretty sig...pffft
Hope no one ever forges my name- the way my sig varies I would never be able to say they did LOL.
Oh and a couple years ago they stopped making kids learn cursive!?
So my daughter does NOT know how to write in cursive AT ALL:saywhat:
I get it, since everyone is typing and texting and tapping, but WTF??
Can this damn country keep ANY heritage??
:rofl:


----------



## claireybell

My handwriting in general changes all the time from neat & tidy, to scribble, just dependant on if i can be bothered to write, honestly, the 1yr maternity leave i took with Riley, a year of not using pens at work etc my handwriting went severely downhill lol dread to think what it'll be like this time around ha


----------



## JLM73

Thx on the New Love comments I am def there and gaga- he is just so freakin sweet everytime I see him with things he think of to bring me, or compliments etc. And the touchy feely affection is totally adorable.

Sooo...I am literally taking the blue hat apart fully lol
Yes 3rd do over. I added a section to the base to make it longer and didn't like the look:nope:
I figure if he will be my walking billboard for hat sales- it needs to be the way I want it:brat: lol
He is so frickin laid back he likes it all the ways I have shown it, but NOPE...perfectionist control freak on art coming out!

Oh and :sick: Soooo glad I am not smell sensitive. I get home and mom decided it was a good day to Steam 10 lbs of Crab Legs in Old Bay Seasoning....all good except for smelling like a fisherman's wharf up in here...but yea....she also decided to make a flan at the same time...it now smells like Syrupy sweet crabby flan in here:sick: WTH...


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Whhhhy are you all so talented?! I used to write but I have zero patience for it. Always wished I could do something more visual. That's so cool!
> 
> Giggles, I felt cold last week. But SO had his apartment nice and toasty for me. I have a hard time keeping warm because my blood pressure is on the lower side sometimes so I was freezing. But I woke up nice and toasty so I was shocked to see such a low temp. Shrugs
> 
> Bree... I love you, but pickle and cheese?! I mean I guess it makes sense it's like a cheeseburger without the meat but the meat is the best part.
> 
> J, that is really sweet! You sound really happy so I am happy for you! You have your donor, your SO.... :).
> 
> CB, you are super sweet. It should have started yesterday. But it has all week to show its ugly face.

There's something magical about eating a pickle and cheese slice at the same time. Stick in in a sandwich with mayo and bam!!! Edible Prego food. :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Camp, did you do more opks or cm checks? Might just be a secondary estrogen surge. =\. Hm hm hm you have your bd covered either way which is good
> 
> Doctor is sweet she put the beta in and I will feel like a big idiot when it comes back <1

Better to know though! Everybody says you're super fertile after a loss so maybe one :spermy: snuck in!


----------



## campn

Looks like I won't ovulate this cycle. I would have thought CD22 is O day if it wasn't for that opk. Low temp today but only creamy discharge. Even FF seems so confused!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- sorry sweetie! It totally sucks I know! I think my FF and yours are talking to each other like "wtf is wrong with these two??" Lol next cycle we'll catch the eggie it'll be mature and perfect!


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, sorry about your whacky body. You too dobs. Dobs are you going to test again?

I don't wven know what's up with my body. I've been getting left side O pains all days...this is way super early for me though. They aren't as bad as my usual o pains though, so maybe it's just gearing up. Hope i ov at least before cd 16 so my hpt on the 15th is accurate.

Cb, cute paintings! I looove swirls. I'm working on a mermaid painting right now but i kind of hate it, which is too bad because it's a waste of watercolor paper :(


----------



## JLM73

*Giglette!*=;[-X
Stop right there lil Miss!
Some of the most HIDEOUS things I ever made in the art world sold the fastest!
Art is truly in the eye of the beholder...so what I hate someone else will def HAVE TO HAVE!- trust me - keep em all, sell em all

AFM lots of pin prick pains in my ute??
Way too early to mean anything...
Also, stopped by a blood bus today to donate- haven't in YEARS and my Iron was low???? WTF I literally take a prenatal EVERY morning since 2006!
Needed to be 12.5 and my right hand was 11.6, left hand 10.5??
WTF is that anyhow?? Makes no sense to be diff on the same body Duhh same blood flow!!
I think her machine was fritzy!


----------



## JLM73

Oh and to you non- Ovs
Unless you are prone to An-ov cycles, you will likely O, just delayed- which is annoying I know:hug: all around gals!


----------



## campn

I've decided to just tough it out, whatever this is or whatever is going on with me, it'll all be okay somehow someway. That's the deal right? I'll see my OB and my endocrinologist in January and go over everything. 

I even set my phone wallpaper to "keep calm and grow a pair of b***" and that's what I'm gonna do. Just deal with it like it needs to be dealt with. 

Just hope they don't brush me off.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, can you give a run down on your history? Sorry if you've already done this...how long have you been trying?

Hope you already o'd and this will be a case of you go to the doctor and they're like, "um....you're already pregnant." 

J, i stuck with it and it turned out better than i expected, but i'm not in love with it. You're right though, we are our own worst critic. I am always shocked when people love something i did that i hate, or think is full of flaws.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Love the avatar! Nothing compares to Des but that's a pretty handsome dog.

We've been trying since July, but fear has already got to me. My long cycles make me wonder if I've PCOS. I've an autoimmune disease that has to do with my thyroid so that's why I've an endocrinologist. Last time he said my levels are normal and shouldn't effect TTC. 

We conceived DS on our first try in 2011, so maybe that what's making me worry this time, if my fertility had since declined. 

I think you also started TTC around that time??


----------



## mom and ttc

so according to p tracker i dont ovulate until the 31th. but according to opks and cm i ovulated sunday/monday ... making me 2 dpo. i am soo bloated and feel like i was kicked in the stomach! anyone else had that happen? usually when i am bloated i do a flush (milk of magnesia or salt water) but i am kinda afraid to do one .. wth is wrong with my body??


----------



## JLM73

:hi: *Mom* and Aloha!!
I think you are our first Hawaiian ooh exciting!
I would personally go by what your body and opks say than a tracker prediction.
And ohhh yes...I was literally in the bathroom today thinking - EVERY time around O(just before at, and right after) I am constipated and bloated ugh!
Gotta be the hormones as alot of ladies say the same thing:shrug:
Welcome aboard the ttc crazy bus lol:wacko:

*Gigabyte*LOVE the Sherlock Hound:rofl:
You are so creative with your paintings. I love ones with multiple things going on- kinda like Dali and his crazy melty clocks!
I love the pipe bubbles but also the wolf with the sky theme added in, moon stars and all- super creative


----------



## JLM73

Darn...forgot to post new hat pics- so this is the THIRD remake on this blue hat- I'm finally happy and hopefully it fits SO well.
He did a fitting night before last and I had the top right for the news boy cap look, but there was not enough in back to cover the back of head to the neck IYKWIM...
Problem solved after 3 hrs lol- took it almost all the way back to beginning , changed to looser stitch and bigger top. Good enough I need to move on! Annnd it's 3 am lol my poor BBT!

He has a brown he wants a brim on as well- good practice for me, as I DEF will charge more for brim hats- kinda a pain!
*Original Hat shape*

*Re worked to add brim*

*Tonight's final do over- fuller top, longer back*
(He's gonna have to choose a brim- black or bicolor, since I need to tack the top down onto the brim and then it won't be reversible


----------



## claireybell

oooh J i LOVE those hats esp the last one, nice work!! 

Campn it can just take time hun, took me from May this year until end of October (well Mid Nov tested positive) to get that egg & previous to that i fell pg on the pill? But that ended in ectopic sadly, unless you have lots of other pcos symptoms other than long cycles i doubt you have it, my younger sister has it, she is a typical hairy-ish person, had absent periods & when she did get one the cycles would be super long... Shes on the pill at the moment & so gets regular pill periods but still hairy, well not like a monkey hairy (lol) but general fine bodily hair on face & back that we have is just more thicker & defined

Oooh i love Mermaids, i know their not real but something free about them & they look great haha! I agree with J, its def in the eye of the beholder just like love :) i bet it'll look lovely when its finished


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome to the madness m&t! J is our resident opk master, so i'd go with her thoughts.

Awww thanks for the compliments ladies :hugs: i'll post a photo of the mermaid for your curious minds. Her lips are bugging me, but otherwise i'm luke warm about it. 

And in the ttc world, i know i'm going to ov sooner rather than later (yay!) however i just totally wasted an opk. It's 9:30 am and my piss is nearly clear. I didn't even get a test line and my control line is darker at the top and fades at the bottom :dohh: the opk's say to use them within 30 days and i def bought them two months ago....think they're still ok?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Morning Gals!
*Giggy* Thx on the opk thing hehe I specialize in el cheapos :haha:
Gotta get The Dobster for those digi opks...
And The mermaid is frickin amazing! I don't see anything standing out "wrong", her face is lovely, and overall it's VERY beautiful- you flow color changes well!

*CBerry* I'm sure i was just slipping into a coma when you got up as usual :haha: I'll let you all handle the PCOS advice ...Hoping ALL you ladies waiting for the eggy get those suckers to "drop" for the New Year, just like the Countdown ball here tonight. Cmon EGGIES!!! or :trouble: We're gonna have some come to Jesuses ( Jeeeezzziii?? lol)
Can't believe it's just over 12 hour until 2016!!
*Campn, Gigs, CB* Def feel ya on the WTF is taking so looong angle :brat:
Ugh my ticker...like 14 months trying :(


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsy*- you got me wanting to try watercolor now!
I am not good with acryllic...can never mix the colors right, but I LOVE the way your water colors blend together and sorta flow off the edges into oblivion!

Do you sketch the shape before starting or just free hand?
Also what size watercolor paper are you using? Like the size of these drawing...are they huge or small?
LOVE them


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies can I join please? These seems like a lovely down-to-earth and funny group so thought I'd pop by and say hello 

Current situation- im a very proud Mumma to 2 beautiful girls aged 2 & 4.

Have been not trying not preventing since my 2 year old was born, she was exclusively breastfeed and didn't have a period for the first year of her life, I still BF now but only a little in the morning (5-15 mins) and little at night to settle her. But have been having regular periods for the last year and using OPK for the last 7 months, and also on my third cycle of using Concieve plus, 

So have been using no protection and having regular sex for a year, (at least 7 of those months perfectly timed!) do u think BF could be playing a part? X good luck to everyone xx


----------



## claireybell

Hey there KeepSmiling :wave: finally a UK girl Lol! Where abouts you from? Im in (currently) Rainy Southampton eurghhhh! 

I used Concieve Plus aswell & now just over 9 wks pg :) bf could be playing a part in possible non-ovulation as the hormone is still being releases i guess, well done you for bf still though, i could only manage 3-4 months as his teething got so bad, my son is 3.5yrs 

Do you get ov pains, fertile cm or anything? You could always temp track through the month to see if you are/are not? I came off my pill in May this year & it took a good few months

I wonder with opks, this means the body is generally gearing up to ovulate with the LH surge but if still doing a little bf i wonder if this would put a stopper on it? Hmmm.. J, possibly a question for you? :)


----------



## claireybell

Oh forgot to add, Gigs i LOVE that mermaid painting! You have def got the knack with colour blending & shes awesome! Id have that pic in my house! :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Keep! Welcome
I think BF so little shouldn't prevent O. Generally they say full time round the clock BF will stop your cycle totally- meaning you shouldn't have a period, as you said for that first yr with your lil one
I think you are back on track as you are having regular periods now AND the opks are showing your surges.
BF usually suppresses those...you may get 2 lines on the opk for example, but would never get a true matching lines kinda positive:shrug:
Welcome to the gaggle of we geese who conceived so easily the first time(s) that we are befuddled haha:) as to WTH is going on now!
I think you are doing the best you can as far as opks, but as My lil UK Birdy CB said...temping is your sure way to confirm you are ovulating.
Bit of a hassle, especially if your lil one doesn't sleep thru the night, but Temping is the best way to be sure.
Also you may want to start charting on FF- even if not temping LOADS of Q&A there on anything and everything you want to know! I use the free version- love it
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/
:dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello ladies! Happy new year!

Today i feel a little less like death this cold had moved into my chest now so let the coughing commence, at least my throat doesn't hurt anymore. Yay for the small things. 

Gig- that painting is absolutely beautiful! I'm so jealous. 

welcome new ladies! This is a crazy and fun forum! I cant really answer your questions but the other ladies have more experience and i would trust their advice.

AFM- CD 24... just waiting... and waiting.. but its okay because if we got pregnant right now I would be due at the same time as my sisters wedding, whose getting married 1,000 miles away from my home. I also decided i am taking a break from ttc and may lean toward ntnp until the end of Feb. I want to loose about 20-25 pounds. Plus were going to be moving and everything. So I think I'm going to focus on me with a goal of loosing 25 pounds by March 1 (I'm going to the Bahamas then too!) and if it happens it happens. But i will continue to temp because.. hey I'm addict. lol plus this will probably all change in a week when i start freaking out haha


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :hugs: yes, i too am in the indefinite WTO...hoping i o within the next 24 hours, as my o pain is gearing up and cm is changing...but my opk was totally negative again this afternoon.


----------



## campn

CB- Thank you for calming my fears hun! Really other than my weight gain in the past 2 years, nothing points at PCOS. Not much has changed for me, I've always been on the hairy side, I only had acne when I was a teen (aside from the occasional zit) and my cycles have usually been longer than most women. I guess it could go both ways, the weight gain might have to do with my thyroid. 

Mrs- I really think about taking a break too cause I've gained so much weight in the last 2 years, I'd be happy to lose 15 lbs but I don't lose weight that easy at all, but starting today I'm going to be on a low carb and no sugar diet and I hope that helps a little cause carbs are so bad for me. I wanna get back into doing P90 (the easier version of P90x) cause that felt awesome and I saw results so fast. Just need to be strong about it and focused. Just losing weight could help me get pregnant easier I feel like. 

So ladies, huge temp rise today! I think I ovulated 2-3 days ago but yesterday's dip confused things for me, we'll see! I'm back to creamy cm since yesterday so pretty positive I ovulated. (Fx!) 

Happy new year to all of you! I hope it brings each of you happiness, good luck, health and a baby!


----------



## JLM73

*CAMPN!!!*:happydance:
You could be totally right about your O 2-3 days back- BCUZZZZ lol
many women get an estrogen surge 4-6 days after O:thumbup:
One late O mystery down 2 to go hehe.*Gigs* your pain has been right b4- lets hope you are consistent there!
And I am SUPER jealous of your rise!!! I am creeping up like a tortoise over here!
(I need a tortoise smiley lol)
:dust:


----------



## gigglebox

J, forgot to respond on the art...the paper is 9x6", and i sketch on it prior to painting.

Campn, yay for ovulation!

I think statistically at least one of us should get two lines this time!


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! Thank you! I don't think I'll get a BFP this cycle but I've seen crazier things happen.

Ladies, have any of you watched "making a murderer" on Netflix!?
I can't stop watching. What the what the what the!? Please someone tell me they've been watching it! 

Gigs- Fx you O soon hun, get down on the BD!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't! What's it about Campn?


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha Campn are cogs turning in your head whilst watching 'making a murderer' lol
Thats a great temp rise there though :)


----------



## campn

MrsG- That's a documentary shot over a period of 10 years or so which follows the story of a man called Steven Avery who has been convicted of a murder that many believe he didn't commit. 

It's so intriguing and things don't add up in it at all. 

CB- I'm like pulling my hair out! I love mystery and suspense, and this is a REAL life case which makes it even better. Is it famous in the UK too!?


----------



## DobbyForever

I haven't read anything. Just popped in to say I did not go get the beta. I went on a motorcycle ride with SO instead. I know I'm not pregnant because I had ZERO protective instincts like I did the last time we went riding. So I was depressed the entire time. I had some crazy back pain yesterday which I attribute to riding in snow! WTF apparently the hills did not get the memo that this is Sunny California. Been exhausted all day and then I went to the bathroom to do a pre-champagne dollar tree test... I'm bleeding! My period started, it's f*ing New Years, we're doing engagement photos on Saturday, and I'm getting my period today?! dsiadhioashdias :cry:


----------



## campn

Dobby- big hug hun, sorry your period made it on freaking New Years! Was it due today? At least you can have all the champagne you want right!? 

Motorcycle riding is so badass, I'd be terrified but I'm a coward. 
Yay for picture taking, please be kind and share some with us when you get them!


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Dobby- big hug hun, sorry your period made it on freaking New Years! Was it due today? At least you can have all the champagne you want right!?
> 
> Motorcycle riding is so badass, I'd be terrified but I'm a coward.
> Yay for picture taking, please be kind and share some with us when you get them!

Hugs, thanks :) By bcp standards, it was due two days ago. By opk standards, I shouldn't have started spotting until tomorrow or Saturday. Sigh. I booked this shoot because I was supposed to be over AF by Saturday >< Will def share them once I get my hands on them :)

SO is incredible on his bike. He has been riding for over ten years now. There are definite times when a car cuts us off or we hit a bump in the road and I feel like that's the moment I am going to die, but he knows exactly what to do. It's such a turn on hahaha.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*sorry about the bitch witch - but booze it up for me babe!
Also bike riding - sex-uh
:shock: OMG OMG *CAMPN!!* I am the BIGGEST forensic junky in the worrrrld .
Totally would have become a homicide detective if I didn't find out I can NOT stand the smell of decomp....the few times On the ambulance were more than enough :sick:
My absolute FAV show is First 48- as they follow the homicide detectives LOVE how they piece things together.
Annnnd as I am a total YouTube documentary whore :haha:
I typed in the name and Making a murderer is on YOUTUBE !!!!
oh my! Thx for letting me in on this. You don't even understand how I am on forensics- Total crack out- I have already watched nearly every crime doc on youtube:rofl:
Currently was finishing a few episodes of famous murders of celebs, and LOVE the Scottland Crime doc series! Already seen all the US ones and the UK crime series :blush:
I know how I am spending MY new years eve!! Thx again!


----------



## campn

Dobby- I hate when AF comes earlier than it should, it's like so rude. Last month I checked out at Walgreens with a pregnancy test and pads, I'm sure the cashier guy was like oh do I act happy or sad for that poor woman? 
Motorcycle riding is def hot! Honestly I'm surprised your SO rides, cause he sounds like lots of things scare him, I'm picturing you both now in leather suits with tats living it up. 


Jlm- Yay for tv soulmates! I love thrillers like that too! I've been reading them since I was in primary school, also scary thrillers. 
Plzzz watch it so we can discuss it together cause I'm like going crazy between if he's innocent or not. I'll check out the shows you mentioned too. 

Happy New Years again! Love you ladies.


----------



## JLM73

Campn I'm only 20 mins in first episode and already torn on if he did it or they just didn't like the Avery's lol:rofl:


----------



## campn

It's sad cause I think they look down on him and his family like the unwanted outsiders of their fancy town. Honestly when I see him talk he doesn't seem like the sharpest and doesn't seem like he has the brains to commit any crime. No offense to him :p


----------



## JLM73

:brat::hissy: Arrrggghhh!
I only got to watch episode 1!!!
I don't have netflix and aint paying to watch the rest- I'll get my friend on it for me he has netflix...
Yea looks like they were just out to pay him back for making them all look loke half ass fools. I'm sorry but 18 yrs!?! Dude deserves 36mill just for missing all his babies grow up!
I had to LOL when he got released and was holding the baby, and the reporter said "who's this" and he said "I don't know!" LOL:rofl:
So funny but soo sad that he may be holding a grandchild and have no clue...


----------



## campn

Can you download it on torrents? You can sign up on the free Netflix trial then watch it all then say you don't want subscribe after all.

I've done that to watch game of thrones on HBO!


----------



## JLM73

I've never done torrents but I'm sure it's there. My friends the expert on that lol
If I were that woman and accused the wrong person I'd be devastated, whether the town like him or not!
Not to mention, her family is rich...pay the man for your mistaken identity geez


----------



## campn

It's gets more heartbreaking really. Just another rich vs poor story.


----------



## JLM73

Just watched The Mary Bell Case- documentary
Talk about an evil little child omg! I'm sorry but I don't think your mom being a prostitute makes you like that wicked little demon!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, booo to your uterus! Sorry to read that. So the engagement was never postponed and your having photos done? Cool! Are things good right now? I can't wait to see photos....partially because you guys make a hot couple :blush: 

I don't have anything to say about murder shows...

Oh yes, hubs got the memo that we're making a new years baby :haha: 

Happy new years y'all!


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo: *Gigabyte!*
I think we allllll need to have 2016 births and babes!!( new B&B):haha:
*CB* not sure if you have watched it- but Dexter....awesomenessss- a GOOD serial killer :rofl:

:-k Sure hope I get proper temp rise and crosshairs tomoro...not liking my chart until I see em!


----------



## campn

I've been playing around with my chart, and putting high temps for the next two days, but it gave me CH and saying yesterday (the day of my super low temp) was O day which I'm pretty sure it wasn't since I had no cramps or fertile cm so I discarded it then it gave me CD25 as O, which makes more sense. 

Jlm- I hope you get those nice and high temps! Your charts have always been very predictable so this must be frustrating. Wish my uterus and ovaries could text, or be on Facebook like "soooo bout to drop a nice egg so watch out peeps!"


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Yet again I start a post and veer off what I meant to write lol
Soo...
Let the Symptom spotting begin!!
My cm is creamy which is my norm most days, but omg THREE times today I have had to go wipe- hate that wet feeling!
Also still got pin pricks here and there all day in the uterus- but way too early for implant so WTH?
Oh and I noted it on FF but have had cervical sharp pains- which happens when my cp moves up or down...
Generally post O I stay in the medium height range, but My cervix is SOO high I can barely reach it - seriously!!
There better be a sticky bean in there for all this years let downs!
Would be very cool if all of us got lovely New Years BFPs with super sticky beans!
Twenty mins away here still, but HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!
:dust:


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: Campn you crack me up!
Yea I need my uterus and ovaries to attend an office meeting...cuz we sure haven't been on the same page this past year!
I wanna hold a coffee mug and stand at Uterus' and Ovaries' cubicles like in the movie Office Space...
"Soooo.....did you get that memooooo....?"


----------



## claireybell

Happy new year my lovely lady birds :) 

So we were planning on having new year 'humpings' & told SO you need to take me whilst i am awake Lol.. So at 11:40ish (last looked at clock) i passed out :rofl: oh well! 

Hope none of you girls are hanging this morning xx


----------



## gigglebox

Lol cb! It was a great try. No hangin' here, i didn't drink (i rarely do). We did get hew year humps in though ;) also lit our bayberry capndles at midnight whilst watching the ball drop. 

J, never to early to symptom spot. I can't wait for your tests this month!


----------



## gigglebox

Ooooh J, there are very few series i have watched and been consistently interested in each season (there are a bunch that fizzled out after the first season...). They are... 

Lost
Breaking bad
Once upon a time (which is not an amazing show but i love watching it)
Dexter

I think that's it, oh and maybe Malcolm in the middle.


----------



## campn

Happy January you beautiful ladies! I can't believe it's 2016, I swear 2015 felt like a week, if it wasn't for the TTC it'd have seemed even shorter. 

Gigs- I love all the shows you've mentioned, I tried getting into lost but it'd freak me out at times and I couldn't sleep. Which is weird since I watch American horror story and enjoy it. 

SOOO I cheated a little on my chart and go CH, but I'm pretty sure that's when I ovulated, if not I'm off by 2 days, but at least I actually ovulated after all this stress of thinking am I gonna at all this cycle?? Won't be trying soy again next cycle if I get a bfn.


----------



## JLM73

Happy first day of the year ladies!
*Gigs* Liked Lost alot until they started the black cloud vapor thingy and finding all those hidden tunnel room:saywhat:
So I never finished the series.
Breaking Bad - LOVE it- when the body in the tub fell thru I nearly peed myself laughing lol.
*Campn* I like you CH force- I have done it in the past when I am sure I O'd and FF is slighting me :haha:
Love American Horror Story as well, but missed this last season.
I'm horrible on watching weekly shows - hate that.
I just wait and get the whole season at once from ManFriend.
and Pffft=- Binge watching is the "new" craze BS!
Me and ManFriend have been doing that since 2007!
We would literally make a pizza from scratch, set up on the couch and watch entire episodes over 4-5 hrs. And if we had the next season...we would carry right on :rofl:

He recommended House of Cards...I HATE politics, but Kevin Spacey is a great actor- so I gave it a chance, and my my- was good with all the twists, turns, and back stabs lol.

*Campn* My uterus was jealous of your temp rise, so it decided to tell the ovaries to step up hormones and make that darn pituitary tighten up!:growlmad:
Decided to somewhat copy your temp rise, tho certainly not the full degree jump you had hehe.
:-k I'm either 3dpo( from the dip) or 4dpo by cm...but frickin FF STILL won't give me CH!!


----------



## gigglebox

ooooh J you just reminded me, I have seen all of house of cards (omg, THE Zoey scene--my jaw literally dropped) and all the Orange is the new black.i'm ure there are shows I'm missing...

the bathtub scene made you laugh?! I was so grossed out lol; I guess that's what happens when you're desensitized from work a bit, eh?

on the ttc front...

I THINK I got my "might as well be positive" OPK, which means I should ov tomorrow :dance: which thank goodness, because frankly I'm getting annoyed with the left sided ovary pain. it's so crazy, the minute that eggy is released and the follicle explodes, the pain goes away. the pain is annoying but being able to feel my body working is kind of cool


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* LOVE the frenchie pic- woman you are Soooo talented seriously SELL!!!
Especially as ppl LOVE their dogs, and most will buy things showing their fave breeds!
I used to sell dog beds that way with patches of each popular breed.

On the tub scene I had to augh because it was Soooo gross annnd the fact that Jessie can't do a damn thing as he's told! It was actually the look on Walt's face slimey goo and all Ewwww :sick:

:happydance: on the O pain and "might as wel opk" lol
I have found over my 14 months that I don't necessarily get a glaring +opk, but I always O per my temps, so I don't think everyone HAS to have such a threshhold of LH surge that the lines match, for their body to O:shrug:

I'm interested to see what my temp does tomoro, as it's highly annoying that I don't have CHs:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

*Giggly!!* I am always nonstop doc films while I cook
(or Amy Whinehouse vids lately I'm late in the game in LOVING her voice and songs!)
Check this crime doc out on youtube- all 8 chapters it says Looks good!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n061fS38_GA


----------



## JLM73

ok *Gigs* gotta update ya on this murder/accidental death doc!
They are not playing around! They brought both Forensic Specialists
DrWerner Spitz AND Dr Henry Lee!!!:shock:

:blush: I know you all think we are losing it lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay gig! Get some action in!

I love love love crime shows! When hubs and I moved in together he thought I was crazy and going to plot his murder because I watched them So much! ID is my fav channel! 

Afm- I think my period is gonna start. I'm super emotional today and yesterday.


----------



## JLM73

:( Say it ain';t so Mrs!
Is your cycle that short normally??
:af::af::af::gun:
Tell that wench to keep it moving!
Ahhhh...ID channel<3


----------



## mrs.green2015

My cycles before mc were always 29 days. I'm cd 25 today. Of course I can't be sure since I don't even know my body anymore. But basically hubs and I have decided to take a break from Ttc anyway. We just talked about it today. Basically two months off or about that. In the mean time I'm going to start running again. I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh i'd love to get back into running...hard to do in this weather though :/ but i felt so good when i was running regularly. I wish i was back there.

Edited to add: ALERT, ALERT, LADIES, WE HAVE FERTILE CM! FERTILE CM! :dance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well it's very cold here right now for me. (Not what you wou consider cold. Lol what this Cali girl considers cold) it's mid 40s- low 50s during the day which is nice but at night is 30s which is a little chilly to take the dog out. Haha I made the mistake of taking him out with bare feet yesterday! The frost on our porch didn't feel great. 

Just took the dog on a long walk and decided to run back home on a whim. Felt amazing! Can't wait to officially start Monday.


----------



## gigglebox

I think i'll start walking first and try to pick up to a run after the tww. 

Btw, anything below 65 is cold to me! In my house now which is at 70 with fleece pants, fuzzy socks, and under a goose down blanket lol


----------



## JLM73

Oh my- I keep our house at 78/79 lol
I would die in a 70 degree house! Or be permanently camped out right in fron tof the fire:haha:

*MrsG-* sorry to hear you are taking a break, but awesome that you two decided together and feel good about it, oh and running! I HATE running, but did in my fire dept days...I was def much healthier then, so I keep saying I am gonna start again .
My bullmastiff trots at my run so we shall see if he goes with me- much better with the head harness leash 100% NO pulling YAY!
Oh and *MrsG*:shhh: You are Sooo gonna be knocked up now that you are trying to take a break lol

*Gigsey* This doc on The Staircase is deep! Going thru the trial prep and all!
But, really just wanted to cheer your cm :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J-Haha unfortunately I have to ovulate to get preggo so that won't be happening 

Oh and ladies... Every morning my house is 52 degrees and I only turn the heat on while I get ready. So at night it's about 57. We have wood floors so it keeps it extra cold.


----------



## JLM73

Brrr MrsG!
so will you be using BC or just NTNP?
just bein nosey lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ntnp but I plan to keep temping to see if/when I ovulate. Today cp is low, lower than I've ever felt it and firm along with tons of creamy cm so I expect af in a couple days. Meaning I didn't ovulate which is why I'll keep temping.


----------



## gigglebox

O_O 

Are you kidding me with that temperature, mrs?! Omg i would be a popsicle in my own home! How do you do it? Lots of layers?

Where is PL? I want all the juicy hubby smoochy deets!

J, i think you're getting me mixed up now...i am not the one currently watching all those murder shows :haha:

I'm the one obsessively painting :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

:dohh:
I am :jo: LOL
That was meant for Campn, but I was on a Gig post and didn't even notice I started talking to you about the show :rofl:
*CAMPN!!* Go watch The Staircase!!
That sucker was a SIX hour doc on youtube!:shock:
Went all the way thru the whole trial!
Apparently there is a part 2 that I can't get to boo!

*Gigsey*( right person this time) Do you have a good venue to sell your art?
I always wanted to buy a gallery space and charge commision from Artists' sales or booth rental BUT I wanted to focus on making it a venue for unknown artists- especially like High schoolers or College etc, or hell Moms who just never pursued their love of art because they needed "a real job" pffft


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- that's my fav painting! Sooo cute and beautiful! 
And nope to layers. I guess I'm used to it. Usually sweats and a shirt. Or just a big shirt and a blanket on the couch. 

Yes where is PL and her juicy details?!


----------



## gigglebox

J, i had a similar idea but....no money. There are places around here that do that though, but i don't have enough inventory to sell/rent a space yet. There's a local coffee shop that will put up art from locals but again, i don't have enough art to pursue that yet. 

Thank you ladies for being encouraging though <3 i know i keep switching my profile pic...i just can't decide which painting i want to use haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Woah ladies! Holy cross hairs! But I think they're an accident. Since I accidentally slept with the heater on last night it was about 10 degrees warmer in my house. That has to affect it right? Ok guessing the answer would be that everyone is different lol


----------



## gigglebox

If it's still up tomorrow i'd say you may be onto something there!


----------



## campn

Mrs- Yesterday I looked at your chart and thought you must have ovulated and you're in the tww now but I didn't wanna say anything so I wouldn't get your hopes up in case you really didn't. I think you def did, hopefully it stays high tomorrow and then we'll know!


----------



## gigglebox

Super positive opk today :dance: i do believe the tww will begin tomorrow!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay gig!! Get some bding in and let the horrible wait begin!


----------



## campn

Yay gigs! Starting off the year on the right foot! Go get it!


----------



## gigglebox

mrs.green2015 said:


> Yay gig!! Get some bding in and let the horrible wait begin!

Lol!!! Ain't that the truth!


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo::wohoo:
Ecstatic you two are in for this cycle!!!*MrsG and Gigsey!!!*
It's like Vegas baby! We're going all in!lol

*Gig* totally feel ya on the inventory to sale dealie. I was just wandering the walmart aisle trying to figure what I can start with that's cheap to start, but enough profit to rebuild my biz and afford to do it FT.
I'm leaning toward my 3-d Prints...Pic below...due to nasty exhubs, all of my inventory got smashed, broken or ripped- Ahole...

Day not going great so far...Tax return is ZERO since you can't get refund on your dependents if you didn't have income...and FF finally graced me with CHs....but not at ALL where I think they should be- I hate forcing Chs but I may have to 
NOTHING about cpo opk or cm makes O look like cd15!
I still say likely cd13/14...and on cd14 opk - line was darker than control...fricking FF

Heres my 3d Art- I like to add texture to 2d art


----------



## JLM73

Forgot to add- it's hard to tell, but all three paintings have 2d items, usually floral decor- the gold and siver areas are all bits of fine metal, there is floral fine sand attached to some scrolls, and the flowers are all artificial, which I glazed to exactly shape as the painting originally was


----------



## gigglebox

Ooo pretty J! So you get the prints done, then embellish them? Do they sell well? 

Im working on an Elsa watercolor now. If you wanna sell, gotta go with what's popular, right? ;)


----------



## claireybell

J what is CH's? Im probs being a wee bit din but have to ask Lol! 

Oh Crosshairs LOL just figured that out hahaaa!!


----------



## claireybell

Everyone is early into the tww hehe im excited ladies :) 

Breeea i see you lurking Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb I love you! You're so darn cute. 

And I'm only tentatively in the tww. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## claireybell

Ah bless you MrsG :hugs: 

Yes but you still in it eeee!! Did you have a nice New Year? Do you have a moving date yet? ;)


----------



## JLM73

:shock:
*CB*:shhh: I'm gonna call you Martini...cuz it looks like you've got an OLIVE in there!!!:rofl:

Agreed *MrsG* you're in until you are truly out, and no having a heater on shouldn't change your BBT as much as you have lept up:thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa! Oooh Martini & lotsa Olives! Sounds delicious yumsk!


----------



## claireybell

Really thirsty now.. Could easily sink a beer :wine: :hissy:


----------



## campn

CB I agree, that's a yummy little babe you've! 

Jlm- How are you dealing with is cold!? I know you don't like it but I'm like on cloud 9 right now, that was too hot for November and December.


----------



## claireybell

I hate the cold brrrr its been breezy & chilly & rainy here for days urhhh! Is it snowy over in the States?


----------



## gigglebox

No snow here yet, but it was raining here too, which SUCKS with the ducks. I mean, they loved it...but i do not like dealing with ducks in the mud. Their pen floods too which is super annoying. 

Ooh mrs looks like you're my tww buddy this time around :thumbup: i think i ovulated...? My pain is gone, but i didn't get the really bad pain first, which i usually have...hmm.

Guess we'll see!


----------



## campn

Gigs- Where do you live?

CB- It was snowing in November in some states like Illinois and Utah and a few others which is crazy. I lived in Illinois and I liked the snow if I'm at home :p in Florida we do appreciate it when it cools off though. 35 Celsius gets tiring after a week. 

I'd love to move somewhere in between oneday, maybe the Carolinas?


----------



## mrs.green2015

No moving date yet. But mid February is as close as we know. Which is fine. We're still saving extra money to put down and need to get new tenants for our rental. 

Also here in "sunny" California it's 50 degrees and cloudy. Just got done shooting. I'm pretty much a bad ass... Am I allowed to say that? Ha oh well. 

When is everyone testing?


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*Bad ass:gun: certification...CHECK!
I'm not a fan of cold at ALL..My fingers literally go numb in 70 degree weather so no bueno below that.

*Campn* I just put on my hoodie and always wear jeans so instead of Nike flip flops, switch to full Nikes...I'm never out in cold long usually just taking the dog out.
The market is brutal as it is in a wind tunnel usually the way the bldgs sit dwntwn or Ybor City brrr. I def take a space heater then, and stow it under my market table.

Oh and avoid South Carolina lol- My dad's fam is all there...summers in 90-95 range ALOT, and I never saw snow tho I wanted to as a kid, and they def had some 30's weather:shrug:

I am disagreeing with FF so that is botching up my whole start testing at 10 dpo plan.
Why the hell it insists I O'd cd15 is beyond me, especially given that I had a small rise AND marked it sleep deprived...I believe I O'd cd14
Sooo I'll start testing Friday Jan 8th...remember I only have 3 $ tests this time lol


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, what did you shoot?

Campn, Virginia. My inlaws from FL were just up for the holidays, said they were looking forward to the cold haha


----------



## gigglebox

J, that's Friday...not even a week away! Eee I am so excited, I feel like the switch in a donor is just what you needed. Hope this is IT!


----------



## campn

It's weird that it gets very hot in the summer pretty much everywhere in the US! Hubby is from Alabama so he's mentioned moving there too, I wouldn't mind having a beautiful brick house with acres for a yard :p but the accent could probably get on my nerves. 

Jlm- Maybe play around with FF until it agrees with your O date, really FF doesn't know better than us. I'm sure it got my O day off by a day at least twice before, really even if you're off by a few days that gives you more hope when you start testing as you may be earlier than you think. All that seriously matters that I see a thermal shift PERIOD so it means I ovulated! 

I don't have any hope for this cycle though so hopefully I won't get too heart broken!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why don't you have hope Campn?

J you're so close to testing!!! 

We shot trap with shotguns so clays. It was sooo much fun! 
AND we just went and looked at our house again. It's so beautiful I love it.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Virgina sounds like a good in between state too, but I'm sure you still get some brutal winters. I wanted to move to FL so bad when we lived in Chicago and our in laws lived in FL, they always posted pictures of their pool in February, that was super mean! :p

MrsG- Just because everything I've been reading about late ovulation and late lining and how it must mean I've crappy eggs... It's okay though, I'll see my doctor hopefully this month and also maybe avoiding a fall baby would be good school wise since the cut off in FL is September first! (But I'll really take what I get!)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol "take what I get" is honestly so true! I didn't wanna be prego in the summer and now I'm just like "get me pregnant!!"


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Everyone is early into the tww hehe im excited ladies :)
> 
> Breeea i see you lurking Lol

Lol I am always lurking.


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Breeaa!*

*Gigsey* Thx...I am trying to stay busy so I don't really think about what day I am on

*MrsG* I hear ya I am die hard for another boy but am like meh...just a healthy baby now lol. Huge change for me.
And sooo exciting on the house. I would drive by like every day!

*Campn*:trouble: don't make me drive to Orlando!
Your chart is fine even if O was later than you thought it would be... and your eggy will be fine. Lining doesn't get "old" It's just very thin layers of thin tissue that is very vascular...
As a matter of fact, as a surrogate when my lining wasn't quite thick enough, the cure was to wait a few more days to do the IVF.
You should have a nice cushy lining in there!:winkwink:
So in TTC dreamland I envision all of us having 2016 babies and meeting up for a reunion lol
How cool would that be!


----------



## campn

J- Bless your sweet heart, you always calm my fears! Really hope it's the case for me and maybe all I needed was a thicker lining. Really hope we all get BFP this year and pretty soon, would love for us to connect in the pregnancy forums on here and follow each other's pregnancies! 

Am I the only one who likes to visit and take quick peeks at the pregnancy section!? 

Where is Dobby!? We miss the Dobs!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love the idea J! All getting pregnant and having 2016 babies! 

Campn- I don't like it only because with the mc I recognize so many names and it makes me sad. But before I used to spy on them. Lol

I'd be 16 weeks if we hadn't mc. :(


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry mrs :( the whole m/c stuff is so tough. Can't believe it was 12 weeks ago that you got your positive test...time really does fly! I can't believe this thread started in August!

I don't stalk the pregnancy forum but I do frequent the tests forum :blush: 

I was totally looking at old baby pics of Des today....omg, got me sooo broody! I'm feeling impatient again, but i know "it'll happen when it's meant to". Not much I can do now...tomorrow will be 1dpo. We boned everyday for the past three days...now i guess i'll just try to relax and keep my body warm (i heard cold extremities can inhibit implantation).


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I love the idea J! All getting pregnant and having 2016 babies!
> 
> Campn- I don't like it only because with the mc I recognize so many names and it makes me sad. But before I used to spy on them. Lol
> 
> I'd be 16 weeks if we hadn't mc. :(

I'm so sorry, my heart really hurts for you. I hope you get pregnant again soon and that baby comforts you. <3 

I miss my bump and kicks the most, don't miss strangers touching my belly or asking me questions just cause I'm pregnant, but sometimes they'd offer me their seat on the bus in downtown Chicago or I'd get a free cookie at subway and that made it so sweet. 

Gigs- I just did that, and watched his baby videos, I thought maybe if I wanted it bad enough it must happen right!? Sadly that's not how it goes.


----------



## gigglebox

Fortunately i only had one drunk family member accost my belly. No strangers...no one even asked. That said, I'm told I have a case of bitch face and I'm unapproachable, so maybe that's why :haha: 

Already forget who commented btu Virginia is very lovely in that we gat all the seasons. Winters and summers are weird though....very rarely consistent. We may get 3 blizzards one year, then barely any snow the next...a heat wave reaching well above 100 one summer, then never going above 97 the next. For example I think we got our first snow last year in October...this year it's unseasonably warm and we have not seen snow yet (which i'm fine with!). The rule of thumb is it'll be a bad winter next year then! Hopefully by that time we'll have a back up generator and a snow plow.

Ahh campn, how I wish having a baby came as easily as the desire to have one. Alas.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I love the idea J! All getting pregnant and having 2016 babies!
> 
> Campn- I don't like it only because with the mc I recognize so many names and it makes me sad. But before I used to spy on them. Lol
> 
> I'd be 16 weeks if we hadn't mc. :(

:hugs: You'll have a rainbow baby soon! :baby:


----------



## campn

Gigs- I asked :) in Chicago we had a saying "if you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes" as it continually changed dramatically. I always kept a light jacket on me. 

AND I need that bitch face for next time, I can't believe all the crap I let my inlaws get away with. The same day I had DS I was in the recovery room and the nurse told them that I need to breastfeed and need my privacy so they should wait outside until I do that (if you've had a baby you must remember, being almost naked and exposed to all doctors and nurses!) so my FIL hesitantly left. 5 minutes later he was knocking on the door wanting to be let in! I didn't even have DS on the boob yet! 

He's always been creepy.


----------



## gigglebox

Ewww creepy family members. Yuck. Ahh yes, no modesty after having a baby!

Hmm ladies, my left ovary is back to dull aches again...i'm not sure what this mean, maybe i didn't ovulate yet? I hope to whoever is in charge of this baby business that i'm not releasing a second egg! :nope:


----------



## mrs.green2015

first I must say I love you all! You're always so sweet. I was just having a rough afternoon after seeing prego lafies. 

Second gig, I feel like we're on the same wave length. I read Campns post and thought "eww creepy" and that's what you wrote!! Then I read your post and thought "uh oh twins" and then toy said it! Lol how funny. 

But Campn that's soooo creepy and gross. I feel like if anyone touches my belly I'll drop kick them. I'm super protective. When I hold my nephew and people try to touch I do the duck and turn! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hahahahhahahhaha the duck and turn, lol! I am quite amused picturing that!

And, oh lawd, please don't say you're thinking twins too! Lol...very last thing i want is multiples!

Eta...i just pushed on my ovary again and got nothin'. It feels fine now.

This is definitely weird...can't recall the last time I wasn't hunched over in pain from ovulating. I just hope it actually happened!


----------



## mrs.green2015

You're not having twins. I know if. It may just be left over pains. I say this because although it hasn't happened before I feel like our bodies trick us once we Ttc! Lol

Do twins run in your family?


----------



## gigglebox

No. My mom had identical girls (still borns) but no twins anywhere else that i'm aware of.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh man that's gotta be so hard. I can't even imagine. 
But nope I don't think you'll be having twins.


----------



## campn

Gigs- maybe you released an extra juicy egg and your tube is still sore, some ladies even spot so it definitely hurt to have that happen. 

MrsG- The duck and turn sounds so cute! You'll be a wonderful mom! 

Honestly I'm still traumatized by the fact that I let my inlaws hold my newborn more than I did, I did it to keep the peace and happiness since they are batsh** crazy but they still threw fits. I just wish I knew better!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, nothing worse than having to share your newborn! What were they doing that was crazy?

I was soooo thankful my son wasn't born on my MIL's bday (he was due two days later). I knew she'd feel a sense of entitlement to him, like he was partly hers or something...she was a bit nutty. But she is a sweet woman, so i can't complain too much. I am very grateful to have in laws that i get along with!


----------



## gigglebox

Everyone's online right now! I need to get to sleep though :( funny, i keep forgetting i'm in the same time zone as at least campn and J...i just feel like i'm always first to pass out haha


----------



## JLM73

<3 <3 <3
Love you all! :hug:
What a great bunch we have!
I think *Pacific and Dobbles* are out partying without us lol:drunk:

And :saywhat: on the FIL not wanting you to have privacy!? Super Pervy...I'm surprised he knocked and didn't just barge in hoping to catch a boob peek :haha:

Crazy how we LIVE in these bodies, and the older we get the less we seem to know them!

Soo- :growlmad: I swear some people need to be sterilized and/or put down ...
The news just said a "dad" was convicted of manslaughter after he made his kids face away from the TV while him and GF played a video game...
One kid turned to look so he SAT on the kid, face down on the couch as punishment, and THEY continued playing the game...When he finally got up for a smoke break ( cuz vid games are very stressful:roll: The kid was unconscious, but he STILL went to smoke, then eventually called for help..WTF.
A comedian (Robin Harris) once said the prison system had trouble finding ppl willing to "flip the switch" Then he joked he would do it...2 at a time, and not take a lunch break lol...yea I would gladly do it for ppl like these 2 gaming morons...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya because those ladies are crazy! It's 9pm here and I'm ready for bed! I couldn't stay up as late as you ladies.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's insane J! I just don't understand people. How could someone do that?? Like how?


----------



## JLM73

LOL Gigs- don't compare to the super late nighter insomniac over here:wohoo:
Just got home from picking son up from work, cranked the heat all the way hehe
I was literally falling asleep before I left, and now wide awake...keep saying I will turn in early...but never happens...I'm crocheting baby hats ...so cute


----------



## JLM73

:blush: Sooo...130am and still up lol
I got hooked crocheting baby beanies...oddly enuff girls ones!
Hope that's not a jinx for my team blue hehe
There's just alot more color combos for girls. I can mix any "male" colors and just add a band of pink or yellow and voila! Girl beanie hehe



Ugh lighting sux but left is lilac and forest green, right is pink and forest green


----------



## claireybell

Hugs MrsG :hugs: its hard, i found it hard for months on/off.. but time makes it easier, that perfect lil bubba egg is just waiting to be released & bring you that lil bubba your both waiting for xx

Campn your chart is looking great, you should always have hope :thumbup: 

I pop into First Tri forum here & there but tbh its a lil boring lol.. It really is ALL baby stuff & cant ever see anything 'just for fun' .. I know the first tri is a scary time for all & i do comment on bits & bobs & can relate but i just love this thread we're all chatting on ;) hehe

Ahhh gigs i was doing the exact same thing yesterday with Rileys pics, the most funniest trapped wind pic of Rileys face at just a couple wks old hahaa but made me go all gooey!


----------



## claireybell

Couldnt resist posting the 'trapped wind' pic haha! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpshcfzhptn.jpeg


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Omg how cute....that little pucker face hehe

AFM, slept very well, but my BBT is waaay down grrrr. I still say I O'd cd14, so hopefully just the 5dpo temp drop....every month my chart looks crazier temp wise...makes me wanna temp just to confirm O and then stop temping!:growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

AWWWW CB, he's so adorable!!!

J, not sure abotu that temp, or the temps for the last few months....but that positive OPK says you did O when you think you did. Also, that idiot killing his kid deserves death in the same manner, have a large fat man 3x his size sit on him...

Afm...don't know wtf is up with my body. I don't know if I ov'ed or not. I had really bad pains during the night, but my ovary itself wasn't that bad, it was the shooting pains i get that radiate into my ass (am i the only one who gets that?), similar to that pain when you're in labor. I think it's my cervix moving up...this morning i couldn't even reach it. Jumped on that pogo just in case ;) so i'm really not sure exactly when ov was, if i'm 0dpo or 1dpo...oh well. Just hope i get pregnant!


----------



## claireybell

What dpo you planning on testing J? From the chart you couldve ov 13 or 14 as temps are still higher after.. Hope young super spunks men have caught it this cycle :) 

Are you still getting random ov twinges then Gigs? Maybe your bods still gearing upto ov? Hows the CM? Mine always used to go creamy straight away after ov'ing! Oh ive had the butt pain twinge with it aswell, i used to just assume that maybe a swelling ovary upon ov'ing would pinch a nerve somewhere? Who knows but ive had it!


----------



## gigglebox

I can't tell. Don't know why but i've gone completely bloaty and am in pain from that now :/ also, i can't get an accurate sample of cm...'cause...you know...:sex: 

Just can't win! But i THINK. I ov'ed over night.


----------



## claireybell

Lol but hey, least you've got in a few sessions of humpy pumpy ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck gig! Glad you got one more ride in just in case. 

Cb- OMG soooo cute. Look at those lips! 

Afm- looks like I didn't ov. Oh well.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL! Omg that is the best thing i've ever read


----------



## JLM73

Ahh *MrsG*:hugs:

*Gigs* I hope you are right on O overnight! Well Played on the Pogo lol
I forget are you temping?


----------



## campn

MrsG- omg FF removed your CH!?? That sucks! I'm sorry hun! 
How is your cm? Are you still checking it just in case you get ewcm? 

Did you take anything this cycle that may have pushed ovulation back? I had delayed ovulation also in August but I think I was really stressed so that's why.

Fx you ovulate SOON. Just keep BD if you can.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I took black cohosh like I did the month I got my bfp that obviously didn't help. Not really stressed. One time I had about a 40 day cycle. So it's still possible I guess. Cm has been really creamy lately and even a little thick once.


----------



## campn

Well I played around with my FF but there was a day that my temp got so low after I thought I had already ovulated, I think it was a second estrogen surge that caused that, so you could be going through the same thing. Wait and see your temp tomorrow if it'll go back up!


----------



## gigglebox

ARGGG MY DAMN OVARY STILL HURTS! This is so frustrating! I went to take an opk not too long ago just to see and my pee was nearly colorless. I've only got 2 left so i didn't waste it...i'll try again later.

Campn, your chart looks good now!

Ok ladies...what would you do?

I may be offered a gig to photograph a live birth. They are strangers. Would you do it? I've never done this before. How much should i charge?


----------



## campn

Gigs- Yes def! Especially if that's a business you'd like to pursue more, it's a good chance to learn and build a portfolio! 

I'm not sure about how much you should charge; but maybe look at your area and how much photographers usually charge for this (even call them pretending you need one!) and then offer a slightly lower price than the norm, just until you really get into the business! Good luck! Big stuff!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn or MrsG* got another crime doc for you- reenactment of documented crime details, and they def filmed it well like you are right there...including the medical scenes very well done( which peeves me when movies do dumb crap in med scenes)
It's called The Murder of Stephen Lawrence ( take out spaces)
It's in parts on youtube, but you can select the next part after each segment ends
h t t p s : / / w ww .yo utube.com/watch?v=NPCKJ2jvDHs

*Gigs* As long as you are good watching a stranger seliver Go for it!
I would do it, but med stuff doesn't bother me.
Agree as she said- call a few places pretending you want your birth photo'd and ask rates, then just go a bit below that. How Cool!
I deliveredONE baby girl in my 20 years in ambulance and hospital, very cool to see a human come into the world ( I always tell them "Welcome to Earth!"):haha:
Wish I knew more about what happened to that baby- she would be about 15 now!
Oh and make sure you type up a general contract or find one online, and that they specify exactly how much and what parts they want you to get on film.
Customers can be quite vague as I'm sure you know, and then they wanna blame you when they aren't specific lol.


----------



## campn

Jlm- I'll def watch that! I love watching House (doesn't hurt that the British actor is super gorgeous) 

I'm feeling nauseous! I know even if I'm pregnant there's no way I'd be nauseous this early, but it's the first time I felt nauseous in my tww :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Attention:
My uterus is bitchy today...sharp little stabs for over an hour...hoping it's an implant thing...That is all...Carry on citizens...


----------



## claireybell

Haha 'as you were' J out :) have you felt these before J? All sounds very good hehe!

Campn never too early for Nausea, with Riley my ib started on 5dpo! So symptoms can start sooner! Fx :) & your chart is looking ace! 

The Murder of Stephen Lawrence, went on for yrs & yrs & they only recently found his killers! Forensics are just awesome, feel so bad for his family, its been in the UK Crimewatch programmes over the years for more evidence & then they suddenly got a breakthrough!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm J good call on the contract. I'll have to see what i can pull up. Truth is, i'm not great on the technicalities of photographing. Like, i know what makes for a good shot and i have a very nice digital slr...but i always use the auto features. I don't toggle much with anything else...so i'm afraid i'm going to fuck up and there's no re-do on birth!

Also, i'm sad to say i don't think i ovulated yet :( pain is still there. Wtf. This is the longest ovulation evvvverrrr waaaahhhhh


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Just finished watching the updates on The Lawrence case...heartbreaking stuff, but as you said Forensics today are amazing. So glad they got 2, shame it wasn't sooner as they all got to have families kids etc...
This is why I watch crime docs from around the world...Something HUGE in UK and not a word of it in the US...I kind of think of watching them as an acknowledgement that these ppl lived, and how their deaths should be acknowledged, and justice dealt... hopefully.
I only recently learned there was a no gun law in certain other countries!?!?
WTH?? Would never fly here, not to mention the cops showing up to an active shooter, had no fricking weapons to STOP the shooter!!
Their sharp shooter had to argue and submit reason to check out his high power rifle , and by then I think the guy had killed over 20 ppl!
That was The Hungerford Masacre:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrAowjf5ULQ&index=58&list=LLS7IepJvCFJzi9TKJb5uzVQ
(if you can't use this link, right click vid to copy url)


----------



## JLM73

No idea why it was making this msg a link?? so I repasted it in a separate msg

*Gigs* You can keep it simple on the "contract".
Maybe just have them write a list of MUST have photos, and you can just snap away in between, but at least you know what will be most important to them to capture.
Also, birth is by no means quick, even fast deliveries...If they want the full nitty gritty pics of the crowning etc, you will have plenty of time, and I am a huge fan of auto mode on digi cams...just make sure you have alot of gb on your card hehe.

On a side note, as a person who has worked L&D...pls keep the following in mind:
1 You are basically like a reporter in the battlefield. Sh!# might get real, so make sure you are emotionally ok if they have a complication in the delivery.
If it requires an emerg csect, you likely can't go back unless they ok it, so may wanna clear that early on.
2Again in the battle field... blood, goo, fluids..ya know. It's diff when it's someone elses, and not all things smell good lol:sick:
3If you wanna cover your bases- snap pics of EVERYthing, and just tell them they can review the card/pics with you to narrow down what they end up wanting.
Crotch shots of crowning sound beautiful, but def not after the fact lol( may be episiotomy, blood, fecal matter etc in those shots :sick:)

Other than that GO FOR IT!:thumbup: I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :coffee:
> Attention:
> My uterus is bitchy today...sharp little stabs for over an hour...hoping it's an implant thing...That is all...Carry on citizens...


I had stabs in my tww! I hope it's your bean implantating.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Breeaa!
I sure hope there's a feisty sticky bean in there lol
Forgot who asked, but I don't ever cramp, and usually when i feel this it's cervix moving up, but I haven't checked again since this morning when it was med height so :shrug:
:dust:


----------



## campn

Where is Dobby? I hope she's okay. 

Miss you Dobby!


----------



## JLM73

I was wondering that earlier today..*.Dobbleganger!*!!:brat:
Let us know how u r!


----------



## gigglebox

J, that pain sounds good to me! How are you feeling today? What's the ol' cervix doing?

Sorry to be all OMGMYOVARY but I'm so flippin' confused! No more pain as of now, however I took an opk this morning (hoping to see a fainter line showing my surge had passed) and it was definitely positive! Wtf? That was my last opk, too. I'm hoping the surge is over and on its way back down....? But it's possible i haven't even ovulated yet. Cp is still high, not as squishy as it was yesterday morning, still a little open though...cm is not exactly watery, it's got a slight creaminess to it. So maybe i'm transitioning back into non-fertile-ness? 

I'm going to be bummed if I haven't even ovulated yet!


----------



## pacificlove

Hi Ladies,
checking in again. I had DH home for the last 10 days. Of course AF showed up on the last 3 days too. 
It was wonderful having him here. Now he won't be back for at least another 4 weeks but moving date is creeping up in ~ 8 weeks. 

Anyone preggers yet? :dust:


----------



## campn

Gigs- What the heck!? Are all our cycles crazy this time!? Looks like you almost ovulated but held back and now you're about to again. Keep monitoring your signs and see if you start getting ewcm or cramps, and get more BD in if you didn't yesterday.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: *Pacific* Glad you got some hubby time in despite the :witch: crashing the party!

*Gigs* no pains as yet but I have only just got up..should be 6dpo ( FF says 5dpo)
On your opks well it's gotta be true the LH was high enuff to trigger a +
I'm gonna say this and run for the hills..
:shhh: May be more than one surge...and more than one egg...as from what I recall you always get nasty O pain then it passes and you know you O'd. This time seems to have been multiple occurences...so I'm thinking more than one egg ( ducks for cover) 
BUT perhaps one egg was not mature yet when released, or the second likely wasn't so you still shouldn't have to worry about:oneofeach:
(running as Gigs chases me):wohoo:


----------



## JLM73

Ok Gigs ( stop chasing me lol) 
You asked about my bitchy uterus...I hadn't got out of bed when I grabbed the laptop to chart, but when I went to pee got some sharp cramps for some reason:huh:
So checked cp and it's still medium height, VERY firm and VERY tightly closed, with more creamy cm than I usually get. Now the ute is achey- not crampy...just bitchy lol.
Hopefully this leads to a strong BFP Friday FX...and toes lol
:dust:


----------



## Breeaa

My ultrasound is in 1 hr 39 mins. Scared!!!!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Ok Gigs ( stop chasing me lol)
> You asked about my bitchy uterus...I hadn't got out of bed when I grabbed the laptop to chart, but when I went to pee got some sharp cramps for some reason:huh:
> So checked cp and it's still medium height, VERY firm and VERY tightly closed, with more creamy cm than I usually get. Now the ute is achey- not crampy...just bitchy lol.
> Hopefully this leads to a strong BFP Friday FX...and toes lol
> :dust:

I was freaking out the 2 weeks after my bfp because my cervix was firm and would get low. Finally around 7 weeks it softened like buttah. :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Yay BREEAA so exciting can't wait for the Update!!


----------



## JLM73

:brat: WHERE is everyone!!! Tumble weeds are blowing thru!!!
I'll be in the Saloon:drunk: if ya need me:howdy:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Post pics brea! Can't wait to see!! 

Afm- I'm grumpy. Idk why but I am. This morning I had a slight amount of pink when I wiped. I checked my cervix and nope. Not there. And my uterus feels weird so I'm like 99% sure I'm getting a uti. Ugh. I'll check cm later today. Waiting 24 hours after bd usually is the best for me.


----------



## JLM73

Eww sorry MrsG UTIs are the worst! BUT they sell Azo over the counter now, not expensive, and also Cystex OTC, both have pyridium ( stops the burn and irritation) and cystex has a mild antibiotic i think??
Either way- worth grabbing one and heading it off early.
If you think it may be a vajay thing- they sell iodine douches ( or mix your own at home) and that will knock out any bad bacteria up in there.
:hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

If it continues and is a uti I'll have to get a prescription. They get bad with me and never can get rid of them. Hoping it's not. I'll see what happens this afternoon.


----------



## campn

MrsG- Oh noooo stay away uti! Really it's bound to happen when we TTC since we've to lay there for a bit and not pee right away like we should. Hope you knock it in the face fast. 


So ladies, I'm okay with getting BFNs these coming few months for a few reasons: being in the 3rd trimester in Florida? Worst nightmare ever!! I'll swell up like a balloon. 

2nd reason and I've mentioned it before- Kids born after September first have to wait until the next year to join school! I dislike this. 

ALSO, DS starts school next September, so it'd be nice that in the first few weeks I don't have a newborn to drag around other possibly sick kids, at least until we get the hang of this school thing, it's a little terrifying.


----------



## JLM73

Campn- Don't stress the school thing. My son was an Oct baby so he didn't get to start last year, but He is a whiz and it's not gonna cause him issues- he just gets to brag he's older lol, and if he continues his whiz kid ways, we can always speak with staff about bumping him up a grade- they wanted to with my daughter.
Also- all kiddos are diff as you know, and might not be rdy for school at 5.
My exhub has a friend whose son plays with ours, and he is struggling hard in kindergarten, because he doesn't want to focus, just wants to play, and he's a bit of a brat/bully to the other kids- his way of defying the teachers effort to make him sit and learn lol.
If my son had gone in at 4 he would have been just fine, because he soaks up knowledge like a sponge.
Hehe - he "teaches" my 75 y/o mom how to use her tablet on youtube lol.

Now as a kid who went into kinder at 4, and graduated at 17- I hated being the youngest in every class. Mainly cuz in Highschool I couldn't sign any papers myself, nor could I battle which college I wanted. 
I wanted to go out of state- parents said no way...I had a scholarship to DUKE!?
And they said no...had I been 18 like other kids, I woulda :finger: to the parents and had a very diff career path hmph[-(


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Did anyone see in the news where they ADDED 4 more elements to the periodic table!?
Like chemistry wasn't hard enuff lol.
https://www.sciencealert.com/four-elements-have-just-earned-a-permanent-spot-in-the-periodic-table
 



Attached Files:







NewPeriodicTableElements.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol I did not see that news! I loved chemistry and all science actually!


----------



## Breeaa

:growlmad::growlmad: Can you believe they scheduled my appt at 930 but the office doesn't open until 130???? This is the 2nd out of 3 appts I've made where they've messed up my appt. Now DH and I have to go back at 2 and drag DS along with us. :dohh:

Counting down 2 hrs and 40 something mins.


----------



## claireybell

Urhh Drs receptionists are annoying with stuff like that! Eee is it scan day Breea?? Hope its all groovy baby


----------



## claireybell

Oh MrsG i hope your uti stays way clear.. They're the worst! 

Campn they do the school thing here in UK aswell, any babies born on or after 5th September go into the next school year, Riley starts this year, he turns 4 in July & starts school september, he'll still be a lil dinky baby :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's seems so early CB! Poor little guy.


----------



## claireybell

I know, he will love it as he knows pre school as 'school' but 4 is still so young, there be tears on my part no doubt lol


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Breeaa...hope whoever messed up the appt sched gets a good talking to!
I always try to be very diligent no mater what job I have, and treat customers as I would like to be.
So it really peeves me when a person with a "simple" task to do botches it due to not paying attn to what they are doing.
Trust me I have worked fast food to ambulance to Mayor's ofc, and I am the first to say Fast food is not as "simple" as most ppl think- it gets hectic.
But I have no patience for lazy employees who sit and gossip instead of tending customers standing there staring at them- fast food...the DMV...Dr Ofcs etc.
Just do your damn job:growlmad: and ATTEMPT to do it right!


----------



## claireybell

Couldnt agree more J! Well said! Something that really pisses me off is when you buying something at the cashiers desk & whilst your waiting for cards to go through or do the payment, the check out girls carry on chatting to work colleagues grrrr really gets on my tits!! I never used to do that when i was a till girl, always be 100% to that customer & carry on ye chat after! Annnnnd vent lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg I HATE that cb!!! I think it's the rudest thing. Sometimes I'll wait to pay or to put my stuff on the counter. And then when they finally look or say something I'll say "oh is it my turn?"


----------



## gigglebox

J, don't you say the "t" word!!! I'm already freaking out about one baby. I was watching videos of newborn des and his cry literally gave me anxiety, lol! Seriously, i swore for years i'd never do this again. I am NOT a fan of the infant stage, so I'm a bit freaked out about what I'm getting myself into...BUT, in the long term/big picture, i know i want another kid. 

Anyway, i considered getting more opk's to make sure they're getting lighter but i won't. I wasn't even supposed to be "paying attention" this month. I was going to just test on the 15th and that was that. Then my ovary started doing it's thing and i'm back to obsessing :dohh:

Mrs, i really hope you aren't getting a uti! Maybe it was just a little spotting from rough sexy times? 

J, i can't wait for Friday! I wanna see some tests! Positive ones!


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Omg I HATE that cb!!! I think it's the rudest thing. Sometimes I'll wait to pay or to put my stuff on the counter. And then when they finally look or say something I'll say "oh is it my turn?"

Thats the kind of thing i say or i say 'oh thankyou?!' Like oh im not waiting or anything ohhhhh!!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Oh Gigs bless you, im the same! Im panicking about birth, labour pains (never exp this eeek) & a csection!! I dont want any of it lol! But i want the baby.. 

Have you had ov pains on both sides to suggest dbl ovulation then gigs? I had that this cycle but sometimes its the ovaries competing to release the bestest eggy :) hoping a singleton bambino for you :thumbup: 

Oooh whos testing this wk then?? Hehee


----------



## gigglebox

Nope, just the left side. Even now it's slightly tender. Cm is getting creamier though...maybe i just have residual ov pain, maybe a cyst or something? I don't even know, man. This is so unusual. 

And agggh c sections! The recovery is brutal...and the crying and sleepless nights...

But you know what? It all passes. And then i can get a boob job. HA

Cb was Riley vag or csection?


----------



## claireybell

LOL! Boob jobs hell yeah! Mine were s**t after bf but they have plumped right up now ha ha! I know, its knowing im going to be right back at square one again, i wouldve popped another out sooner but my ectopic threw me right off.. 

Riley was a csection, footling breech & he was in the most funniest position, one knee up & one arm up all squished facing inwards, they found out at like 2 days before i was 38 wks!! He wpuldnt turn.. Tbh, i was more freaked out the fact they put a Catheter in me arghhhhhhhhh! I know undont feel it but urghhh dgtghhhfhdsgjnvhj! Lol


----------



## claireybell

If ye cm's creamy you def ov'd ;) oooh cant wait to see some tests gigs hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no i forgot about the catheter!!! I hated that! I could never tell if i was peeing or not. I just constantly felt like i needed the loo.


----------



## claireybell

I clearly remember the surgeon saying 'are we ready for catheterisation?' And i freaked, my hand flew on my bits & it was like 'nope, i can still feel something' haha! But i felt nothing but the thought of it uhh! I hated the feeling when they remove it, def feels like ye peeing yeself eeew


----------



## RexMom2Be

Hey ladies! I've been lurking here for DAYS, and I absolutely love this thread. i'd love to jump in and crash the party!

I'm 31, DH (fake hubby, we're not married yet!) is 32, and we've been lightly TTC since Aug. More like NTNP, but I've said if this isn't the cycle, I'll start temping and using OPKs to see when/if I ovulate and get my cycle locked DOWN! I have good 28 day cycles, very regular, but of course we all know that means SQUAT!

I think I'm 6-7DPO, with some real hopeful symptoms starting up yesterday (cramps, like "hot spots", some shooting pains, and today back pain.) I'm an Amazon lover and got 50 ic back in Sept, and have somewho only used about 7 of them, so I have plenty around!

Also, had a psychic tell me I'd give birth in Sept 2016, so I'm trying not to get my hopes too high.. but ya know how it goes....


----------



## pacificlove

AF is just on her way out. Hoping AF won't be anywhere near me for DH's next visit..


Rex: Welcome, FX to you!!

Ladies: I'll try to be around some more, but it just gets so hard when O is happening and no DH around and then watching your countdowns to test.. :( sorry, that sounds really selfish.


----------



## campn

Claire and Gigs- I've some big fears too, one is recovery (ouch) even though I had a vaginal without complications the contractions when they'd cry were brutal, also I'm terrified of breastfeeding, it went horrifically horrible with my son and I had to pump for 6 weeks until he actually latched, that was so traumatic to me, I think I cried everyday the entire 6 weeks. 

The sleepless nights are pretty cruel too, it really makes you an awful cranky person when you've gotten zero sleep and watch your husband sleeping without a care in the world. 

Also worried how much weight I'll gain and if I'll ever lose it.

However, once all that crap kinda goes away and they start smiling and laughing and they start recognizing who mommy is, it's worth it all!


----------



## claireybell

Oh god yeah i forgot about the cramps when they cry aswell, its weird how our body produce that hormone when that happens.. Still though Campn, you got to bf & got there in the end which is great :) & then the cramps start when bf aswell.. Goid for weight loss & sucking that tum back in though :thumbup: its def all worth it but as they say each baby & pg is diff so im hoping it all goes well.. 

Ah Pacific, its not selfish at all hun, its not always quite the same when your not involved in the ttc ttw stuff but the house move will be here in a blink on an eye & then the fun will def start for ttc again yay! Ahhh it maybe a festive christmas bubba :) sorry af is on route.. 

Hi Rex & welcome :) when you will you be planning to test? We luuuuurve to ogle test pics on here ha ha!!


----------



## claireybell

Breea scan pic please :))))) hope all went well


----------



## campn

Pacific- I'd have been jealous too, but think of that break as a TTC vacation and maybe being stress free for a few months means more chances to conceive! Cortisol hormone is evil.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*:hugs: Not selfish at all...we totally get what you meant! I def feel down when I have no donor lined up and O is so close, and when ill timed sigh

*Gigs and Campn * I've had 2 vag and 2 c sects, and I had an episiotomy with both vags (OUCH) surro-Twin cSect was awesome- up and walking couple hours later, pumped milk for them for 6 wks, and never needed more than ibuprofen...emerg c sect- HORRIBLE scar and recovery!
I def need to find a midwife or birth center willing to v2bac.
:haha:
After all that I must be the ONLY one on the board totally looking fwd to tending a itty bitty- I love it. BF and all. I use the co-sleeper in bed, so not far to change a diaper ( nappy per CB) and pop them on the boob, and back to sleep!
I can not wait!


----------



## claireybell

Oh dont get me wrong, i loved bf :) def made a lovely bond with lil man & its sooooo easy in the middle of the night, get the boob out & pop them on, i would be very flappy with sterilising lotsa bottles in those early weeks..


----------



## claireybell

Plus its cheaper lol


----------



## RexMom2Be

Thanks for the welcomes!

Aw pacific, you're waiting to reunite with hubs? I'm sorry.. I hope this makes for some very nice and productive BD, which will make TTC all the more fun! Think of it as savoring the moment!

Claire: probably on 9DPO, so on Weds, it looks like. Can't wait! Also scared.

I'm a first timer, so I'm not even gonna lie: I'm terrified of labor and delivery. And now this: CRAMPS when the babe cries?! Eeeeeee


----------



## campn

I'm glad I stuck with bf cuz I remember the sub zero temps at night in Illinois and having to go downstairs to clean bottles and prepare bottles at 4 am isn't something I wanted to do. I also had my son in a cosleeper so I'd just pick him up and go on my bed, pull my shirt up and be good! 
The amount of movies and tv I watched during all these bf sessions!

One night I dreamt that I fell asleep while feeding him then I woke up panicking looking around for him then looked at his cosleeper and there he was peacefully sleeping.


----------



## RexMom2Be

I'm on BnB from work, and we have some funny short-hand writing, one of which is "BD" short for breakdown. I snicker everytime!


----------



## campn

RexMom2Be said:


> I'm on BnB from work, and we have some funny short-hand writing, one of which is "BD" short for breakdown. I snicker everytime!



Haha if they only knew!

Welcome hun! Fx for this cycle!


----------



## Breeaa

There's a baby in there and it has a heartbeat! I was so distracted I forgot to ask what the hearbeat was at. Baby is measuring perfectly on time with when I ovulated. Relief. I was having a panic attack in the waiting room and now I feel like I can breathe for a while.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RexMom2Be

Thank you, campn!

I have gone through every cycle spotting every symptom but knowing the test would be a BFN. I just knew. This time, I don't feel the absolute knowing feeling of NOT being pregnant, now I feel a ...maybe? Could I be? 

This time, my whole body feels different, started yesterday, but today is more fun. My whole midsection is warm, radiating "cramps", but very light, and unlike cramps I've had before. There was one pinpointed pain down low, I imagined it was an eggy burrowing in there. Positive thoughts! :happydance: Plus: shooting pains in my uterine area, and I had some in my left boob earlier.

Let's hope they all point to a hopeful BFP and not just that burrito I had earlier, if these are gas pains, I'll be so mad! (But the burrito = totally worth it.) :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Belated :hi:*Rex*
Sorry I am all over the place today lol

I never had cramps when baby cried, only when BFing those first cpl weeks, but that helps the ute clear out so I didn't mind, oh and had a cpl look down while in public and the lovely let down reflex made huge wet spots on my shirt lol.
I am a HUGE fan of bra pads now!

Someone asked who was testing this week. I start Friday, which will be 10dpo ( dpo per FF pfft)


----------



## gigglebox

Hi rex! Welcome! 

Gotta say, i have no idea what y'all are talking about with contractions when the baby cries, i don't think i experienced that...

PL, no worries about staying away. I know i'm always a lot less active when i get af. I also get bitter when others on group pages get bfp's and i'm bleeding. I want to be happy for them, but damn it, it's hard!

Hmmm, i didn't think about the breastfeeding stuff! I wasn't able to last time (des could latch, but refused to stay that way. He screamed because milk wouldn't come out as fast as he wanted--he rocked the bottle). I was up prepping bottles all the time...in fact it was such a pain in the ass, i got lazy and started giving them cold :blush: just prepping them and throwing them in the fridge, and grabbing one when he wanted to feed. He didn't care they were cold...so i said, f it, that's what we'll do. Hope the next baby latches and i can just breastfeed...that whole pop 'em on the boob and drift back to sleep sounds glorious.


----------



## gigglebox

J, my bf'ing friend dropped one of those breast pads in the pool this past summer, you'd be amazed how much fluid they hold!


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa*:hugs: CONGRATS Mama!
It's been a LONG time since I have looked at early scans, but is this how they explained the GummyBear's position to you?


----------



## JLM73

Sorry I'm guessing on the arm on left side of scan lol


----------



## campn

I remember just hearing a baby cry caused those let downs, oh and remember when baby sleeps long and the boobs feel like a rock! I'd grab him and "dream feed him" while I'm dripping on the other boob. So glamorous that mom life. 

I loved nursing bras and tops, those are must haves!

Gigs- Sounds like Des did exactly what my son did. Except that mine didn't even want to latch, he didn't want to work for it and just wanted a bottle (typical man) but I was so stubborn and was like it's either you win or I win. I hope you have an easier time next baby, I remember sterilizing bottles and it seemed like an all day job! 

Hats off to all moms who nurse or don't, this stuff ain't easy.


----------



## RexMom2Be

Ohhh I want to bf so bad! I'll make sure to load up on the correct "gear", dripping in public is not my idea of fun! My mom bf with all 3 of us kids and went all natural for the birth, too. She's so strong.

I want to go all natural, but we'll see what I say when I get to contractin'


----------



## campn

All that baby talk reminded me of so much, ughh really hope I get pregnant soon. Just thinking of how much I love DS and how much it grows everyday, it's pretty wonderful. 

Wishing and praying we all get BFP in the next few weeks!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Breeaa*:hugs: CONGRATS Mama!
> It's been a LONG time since I have looked at early scans, but is this how they explained the GummyBear's position to you?
> View attachment 920724
> 
> View attachment 920722

Lmao that is too cute J!!! Yeah I am pretty sure you got it right. She didn't really go into what was what, aside from this being baby, this being yolk sac that turns into placenta.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre! What a beautiful picture! Have you ever loved anything as much as you love that blob? It's probably the best feeling ever! I can still remember just looking at the screen and thinking OMG I love him/her more than I ever thought.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Rex- welcome! Can't wait to see your test. 

Gig- how's your pain?

Campn- how ya feelin girl? I know you were having a rough time last week. 

Dobs(wherever you are)- teen mom is on tonight! Woot woot! Hope you and OH are doing better. 

Afm- my cm is watery.... So that's odd. I feel like something is happening down there maybe or maybe not Ttc related. 
Other news- I did my first real workout today and holy crap it was harder than it used to be. But glad I'm getting back to it. And bear(the puppy) thought it was play time because that's how daddy plays with him. And the cat thought I was on the floor to cuddle with her. So all in all a very interesting work out. lol


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* that is too cute! Workout buddies!:cat::dog:

Ahhh BF memories. I have always been a fan of BF, especially after I read how each moms milk changes for the stage your baby is in, and if they are going thru a growth spurt and feeding longer/more often, the body adds more fat and protein etc.
So cool how our bodies detect and do those things without us doing a thing.
Also there was a study with very young babieswhere they put them laying in the middle of a circle of moms, and each baby could "smell" their mother and would look that direction, and wave their arms and try to roll that way!
They even switched the moms around and they swill got it right.
The body is a real pain when TTC but once achieved Soo awesome!


----------



## JLM73

Mrs G That cm change is interesting!
Did you already get your +opk? I forget...


----------



## campn

MrsG- Thank you for askin hun, so sweet of you. I'm doing much better, I've been praying a lot and just trying to keep the faith and hope and trust in God's timing. It has helped me get out of that "darkness" I've been in. 

I'm 6DPO today and hopefully get to test on 10DPO, I don't have much hope for this cycle cause it seems like it's not a very lucky cycle, but I'll wait and see. BFPS are bound to happen eventually right? The statistics are with us! 

How are you feeling emotionally about everything? I'm so proud of you for working out hard! I need to start doing that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J-currently cd28. Didn't temp today and haven't been using opks for about 10 days. Still no o as of yet. 

Campn- what cycle number is this for you? It looks like you and J are testing the same day! 
Emotionally I'm a wreck I think. Today I was super sad and thinking about my angel baby. But I'm determined not to let it get to me.


----------



## JLM73

Yep I just saw that *Campn* and I should both be testing Friday...
I am feeling neutral about it, not eager not negative, just neutral..
Trying to be level headed since I know I did all I can do this month:
-Got a +opk cd13, and darker than control cd14
-Did my home insem cd12, and literally was upside down an hour, then hips elevated another hour( with 2 "O"s to suck the :spermy: in lol)
-i also used preseed for the first time ever
Otherwise, eating as I normally do, as active( rather inactive) as usual, and I have had my coffee daily and have been lax on water intake:shrug:
I figure I killed myself being Miss TTC perfect for 14 cycles now, so pffft ...going lazy


----------



## campn

Do you mean cycle day or how long we've been trying?

I'm CD31, it's gonna be such a long cycle ugh. 
And this is our 6th cycle trying. 

I'm so sorry hun, I can't even imagine how you feel <3 good job, don't let it get to you, whenever you feel sad let the feeling be felt but then let it go, our minds can play mean tricks on us and get us into a bad thought process.


----------



## campn

Jlm- 14 months, you're a trooper, but you're such a strong tough girl, you've got this in the pocket! Hope this does it for you!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so excited to see some tests!!! 

Mrs, :hugs: the loss is so hard, no matter how far along. I'm so sorry it's hitting you recently. I hope the exercise helps het you in a better mental state :) i have the same problem--two dogs waiting for me on the floor haha; my boston terrier usually sits adjacent to my head (the frenchie loses interest and sits on the couch). 

Campn, i like your comment on statistics being in our favor :thumbup: you're right! And i may be crazy but i'm reeeaaallly feeling one of us getting a bfp this cycle. No idea who, but i'm seeing double lines in my third eye :haha: 

Oh and mrs, thanks for asking about my pain...it's gone as of now, and boobs were slightly sore today, and cm is creamier, so i'm, like, 80% sure i ovulated. What's throwing me off is cp is still slightly squishy and open. 

Honestly, this vague-ness about ov is probably good for me. I can't count my dpo's...it's kind of forcing me to chill out about it a little. At least for now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

You ladies are all so sweet! So glad I have somewhere to be sad because you guys always lift me up!

Campn- cycle 6 has to be lucky! 
Gig- defiantly sounds like you ov. Are you counting today or tomorrow at 1dpo? And I agree someone is getting a bfp. 

I think what made me sad was I found myself in a ghetto neighborhood today and Soo Kanu pregnant girls with lots of kids who didn't even care about them. It's the worst. One had a MAYBE one year old and looked about 6 months pregnant and was ignoring her baby. Like really?


----------



## gigglebox

:( that's so unfortunate. Silver lining, makes me feel slightly better about my kid watching "too much tv"...

But seriously, makes me sad about these kids born into bad situations. It's not their choice. 

Ovulation is so confusing that i'm not even sure what to consider myself dpo-wise. I'll probably test next wednesday, thursday, or friday...i'm just going to feel it out since i don't really have dpo's to go by.


----------



## JLM73

I love how we are all each others' cheerleaders :dance: hehe
Thx *Campn*- yea I only recall how long I've been trying when I look at my ticker...then I am like Oh that poor girl! Oh wait...that's ME:rofl:
Hoping this is it, cuz I'm ttc fried hehe.

*Gigsey* I love how you were all[-([-X I am NOT gonna keep track of what dpo I am!
Then you try to figure out the pains and your body is like NOPE - gonna keep you guessin! LOL
Sorry but it's kinda funny...well...a smidge :haha:
I do think you O'd tho and hopefully the cp cm weirdness is a GOOD thing.
My cervix opened a bit earlier this time, and seemed not wide open, but def not closed for a bit after O too:shrug:
Weird for sure


----------



## campn

Haha I'm glad you ladies get it! Cause I've two sisters and they think I'm crazy and obsessed. One said stop doing OPKS they're so unnecessary, they don't give me much feedback when I'm upset about not ovulating yet or getting a BFN at 10 DPO. 

You ladies don't judge. I love that. 

Had to share that frozen joke, laughed so much. Even fictional cartoon characters are getting preggers! :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just went to check my cm and theres blood. Looks like AF will be here tomorrow on CD 29. Right on time. Which means I really didn't ovulate. Even though we agreed to ntnp the next two months we won't concieve because of our schedules, basically I'm out even IF I ovulate. So I'm super sad and gonna go to bed and cuddle the puppy. 

Ttc sucks and I'm over it.


----------



## campn

MrsG- Big hug to you hun, that's frustrating and disheartening :hugs:
TTC does suck. I had no idea how hard and challenging it is until now. 
I'm thinking of you big time <3


----------



## claireybell

Morning my sweet cheeks ;)

Ah sorry af is on her way MrsG.. Maybe it was a random annovulatory cycle? Ttc is stressful i agree, sometimes its def a good idea to take a wee break & focus on other things then it seems less stressy when you start again.. 

Campn my friends used to say 'bin opks' but me & SO arent a hugely active couple when it comes to having sex lol so i needed to know when im ovulating to up the action abit otherwise it wouldve too forever uhhh!! Your charts looking great though & you had a few jiggy jiggy sessions aswell so ive have every hope of dbl lines this time heheee! 

Ahhh Breea lovely bambino scan piccy :hugs: did the hb sound like a galloping horse? Mine did haha was 141bpm which i thought was fast as Rileys was loads lower :) 

Haha J i loved the gummy bear drawing on Breea's pic awww cuteness ;) suprised your not awake actually as its only 0614 my time.. Hope your snoozing well 

Rex, i had shooting boob pain cramps & back ache on the day i had my oober faint positive 10dpo so all signs are looking good :thumbup: roll on Friday testing yay!!


----------



## gigglebox

Uuugghhh sleep last night was worse than with a newborn!

I went to bed about 11...des was up at 1, 1:50...he set an alarm on a clock outside my room that went off in the 2:00 hour...then des woke up again at 3:50 and hasn't been back asleep yet. I made hubs get up with him and i snoozed about 20 minutes before he had ro leave for woke. Woke up to a lovely light sensitive migraine. 

On the plus side of things...cm has gone very creamy now and os is closed, so i'm 99% sure i ovulated :thumbup: i am a little scared an egg didn't release though...but i guess i'll never know.

J, i had to laugh too as my body being all, "NO, I WON'T LET YOU KNOW!" I hope it's the key to my success!


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, so sorry :( doesn't that mean you did ovulate though? I thought annovulatory cycles were much longer...?


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks for understanding ladies. :)

I am hoping to BF, and I already told DH that I don't want to use huggies, pampers etc on babies bum. Maybe once in a while if on the road, but there are a lot of chemicals in them to make them that absorbent and don't feel comfortable using them long term. 
One of my friends feels the same and just used cloth diapers at home. She learned to watch her baby and basically potty trained her new born. She only had a couple of diapers to wash per day. 
Maybe that's easier to do with your first.. I'll have to ask her.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- unfortunately apparently they don't need to be super long. Since I was temping I know I didn't ovulate. But if you don't ovulate its not called a "period" but you still shed lining? So idk how it's different.


----------



## campn

So so much respect for moms who cloth diaper. I couldn't have done that with all the breastfeeding problems I was already having! I think my DH suggested it when I was pregnant and I gave him the stink eye that silenced him about it. 

I want to try honest diapers though, I've heard they were very good but I don't know. Still need to get pregnant before I start calling the shots! :p


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, i totally forgot to comment on the frozen comic! Pretty funny, where did you find it?

Pl, i'm considering cloth diapers this time around for cost purposes. I might do both...try to catch the poo in a disposable and use cloth for pee. I loathe cleaning poopy underpants so i'd imagine poopy cloth diapers are more or less the same.

Mrs, i forgot, do you use opk's?


----------



## JLM73

Hi chicks:coffee:
I just wanted to weigh in on the cloth diaper thing..They cost ALOT to do on the front end, as you need to have a good stock. Newborns, especially BFing ones pee ALOT, and that's like 8-12 diaper changes per day.
They have some super cool ones now...you insert the cloth "pad" and there is a hypoallergenic waterproof cover on outside so they don't soak thru, even cute colors/designs on the cover...
But when I looked into it, the cover and 3 pads was like $25-30!, and if you have poopy diapers - Ugh I just can't so gross.
I recall a lady I knew using them, and the poopy ones she would place in the toilet water upside down, to soak the poo off:sick:
So you never knew if the toilet could be used or not!
I seriously checked into it tho- and the drop off pickup cloth services were uber expensive too.
BF poo is no where near as smelly or nasty as formula poo, but I seriously was gonna buy a separate washing machine just for diapers...If you know how washers work, anything in with poo diapers it spreads to eveything in the wash, and residue can remain- I'm too grossaphobe for that :rofl:

The Honest Company has totally hypo, and chem free disposable diapers, so I would skip the cloth hassle and got with them jmo

AFM got some sharp cervical cramps and twinges since I got up, but cp has not moved like usually does when I feel these:shrug:
Cm still creamy like all post Os for mebut more than usual
7dpo


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Gig- unfortunately apparently they don't need to be super long. Since I was temping I know I didn't ovulate. But if you don't ovulate its not called a "period" but you still shed lining? So idk how it's different.

I guess it would work the same as a pill hormone withdrawal bleed perhaps, no ovulation but the body just sheds the lining because it needs to?.. Sorry you had a rubbish cycle hun, this coming cycle will be an ovulatory one & conception hopefully :)


----------



## claireybell

J your 7dpo omg thats gone fast - when you testing eeeeee!!!

Diaper comment - environmental friendly disposables all the way! Riley would pee & poop 2-3 times an hr!! So thats .. Too many to count on 2 hands per day lol! He wouldnt feed if he was wet or poopy, talk about fussy ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just went to check my cm and theres blood. Looks like AF will be here tomorrow on CD 29. Right on time. Which means I really didn't ovulate. Even though we agreed to ntnp the next two months we won't concieve because of our schedules, basically I'm out even IF I ovulate. So I'm super sad and gonna go to bed and cuddle the puppy.
> 
> Ttc sucks and I'm over it.

Hugs hun.. in the same boat as you. DH is fully on board to TTC and yet here we are 1000 miles apart for 50+ more days. His visit in the middle won't line up with o either but it might with AF...
:hugs: hopefully time will fly for both of us.


----------



## campn

Jlm- Testing bodies this cycle, how did we manage to do that!? I've zero symptoms other than that nausea and heavy boobs. I don't feel pregnant really so I'm not too excited about testing.


----------



## claireybell

Each pg is diff though Campn :) my bod felt diff from when i did with Riley so it can def happen this cycle for you, do you get heavy boobs usually in tww?


----------



## campn

Claire- Sometimes I do, and other times I don't. But I'm glad that there's hope that I don't get morning sickness next time around!??


----------



## JLM73

*Campn *your chart looks awesome!
I am still climbing up from the big dip a couple days ago
I'll start testing Friday with FMU on cheapie

*MrsG* so sorry :hugs:
Not sure how you and *Pacific* feel about this, but I have in the past used low level pill packs for a week or 10 days to realign my cycle with when I need to TTC or to NOT get AF during a vacay. May be worth talking to your doc:shrug:


----------



## RexMom2Be

You gals are all so sweet. I think what I'm most afraid of, since TTC #1, is that I've never been pregnant before, so I don't know if I can! I've always been careful about timing, but all these years of the pull out method and not one scare! My sister and mom are super fertile so I have hope. 

jlm, looks like we're testing around the same time! i think i'm one day ahead of you, but i'm a chicken about testing early. sounds like you got the timing spot on though!

gigs: are you officially in the tww then?! 

claire: weeee! i hope it's a good sign. cramps have been non stop. not really cramps even, it's like an ache. and i have constant low back ache too. all of it is very mild, but there. i also have a tiny breakout of just itty bitty whiteheads (ew!).

bre: congrats!!! What an exciting time!

Thank you ladies for keeping me entertained at work. It's raining like CRAZY outside and I've got that for a view along with my computer screen. Need to vent my TTC obsessions! Is anyone testing soon? NEED TO SEE TESTS!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- yore officials trying again in March right? That's when we are too, if we don't start in February. But this month I'm already counting myself out even IF I ovulate. I'm not going to try because it just wouldn't be good if I got prego this month. So I'm focusing on working out and getting healthy. And the. We'll see where we're at when feb rolls around. 

J- I asked hubs what we thought about that. Going on the pill for a month to try and regulate my cycle and start ov again. He said absolutely not. 

Campn, Rex and J- can't wait to see your test this week!! As Campn says, the odds have to be in our favor right?


----------



## claireybell

Hmmm.. Dont they say usually when sickness in pg that if you have it, it gets worse each pg.. This sickness is def more than with riley but its levelling out so thats good :)


----------



## claireybell

Oh an implantation dip J hehe :thumbup: 

MrsG you easily be able to avoid getting preggers for a cycle or 2 no need for the Pill, just keep tabs on cm, opk etc &/or just avoid lotsa rumpy pumpy lol

Ooh Rex i had just that! Really acheyness but annoying & def there, fingers crossed for thee eeee!!


----------



## gigglebox

Rex, don't worry about your fertility quite yet. Relatively speaking, you're still early in the game. Hubs and i used pull out for a loooong time before we got pregnant with Des, and got pregnant immediately when we tried. So obviously we're fertile, right? Well here i am, cycle 4, and still not pregnant :dohh: so i know my experience doesn't mean you're the same, but we have to be realistic with expectations...6 months is the average.

That said, i SUCK at waiting and i'm impatient and i keep thinking something's wrong with my lining or hubs' swimmers...

And yup, i guess i'm officially in the tww :)


----------



## RexMom2Be

campn, you are so smart... the odds have to be in our favor! they say within 6 months is average.. and this is month six.. soooooo..... 

are you testing this week too?! can't wait!

gigs: i know you're right, but those obsessive tww thoughts always creep in... "what if it's me?"... and i thought i'd be the same as you! pregnant like BAM after stopping the pull out. but the first few months we didn't really have great timing, and then sort of stopped paying attention as we started traveling, so i just have to keep reminding myself that we've only been TRYING recently.

claire: has the morning sickness creeped in?! have you tried ginger ale and ginger flavored everything? i hear that works pretty well!


----------



## campn

Rex- Yes hun, also testing Friday with a cheapie too! And please don't worry about not getting pregnant with the pull out, like Gigs said we've also been using it for 5 years and only time I got pregnant is when we actively tried. Odds of getting pregnant while pulling out are so slim, especially if your guy has been doing it for a while and knows when to pull out. 

Getting pregnant while trying is already hard enough, like 25% with everything going right!


----------



## RexMom2Be

So true. Thank you all for quelling my fears and the overactive, crazy TTC brain. ;)


----------



## claireybell

RexMom2Be said:


> campn, you are so smart... the odds have to be in our favor! they say within 6 months is average.. and this is month six.. soooooo.....
> 
> are you testing this week too?! can't wait!
> 
> gigs: i know you're right, but those obsessive tww thoughts always creep in... "what if it's me?"... and i thought i'd be the same as you! pregnant like BAM after stopping the pull out. but the first few months we didn't really have great timing, and then sort of stopped paying attention as we started traveling, so i just have to keep reminding myself that we've only been TRYING recently.
> 
> claire: has the morning sickness creeped in?! have you tried ginger ale and ginger flavored everything? i hear that works pretty well!

Oh indeed it has! It sneakily crept in on the morning of 6+5 & im 10wks tomorrow, the nausea is worse this time around.. It def helps to eat but then it comes back after 20mins or so :-/ Ive heard that about Ginger products but ive never liked the flavours, hate gingerbread men biscuits & allsorts, im sure it'll pass in next couple wks or so, i hope ha ha! 

It'll most probably happen when your least expecting it on a cycle where you think your out & then bfp :) can sometimes take a couple of cycles to get to know your cycle & ovulation etc


----------



## mrs.green2015

To add to CB... And sometimes you finally get to know your cycle and BOOM it changes. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Lol! Yes this is also very true ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs Green,
I worked out in December, then hurt my legs so skipped out on the last week before DH came home and different kind of work out while he was home, :rofl:
Promise I'll start again Wednesday or Thursday depending on how the week goes. That's still 7 weeks of work outs. Once in the new location I want to start running again. I can run year round there! 

As for temps: -23C this morning. Brrr Still warm compared to previous winters.


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad:
That's my bichy face lol.
I am officially claiming a BFP this month...yes at 7dpo.
Whyyyy pray tell??
Because I never cramp other than a few mins of sharp cervical pinches when cp moves up or down( especially up)
And I have had this stabbing sharp pinching CONSTANT super strong ache/sharp crampiness ALLLLLL day....literally since I put feet on the floor this morning after getting up.
I so wanna take some Ibuprofen, but am holding off.
CP hasn't changed so def something going on in there!
If it ain't a sticky bean...:trouble: me and the Ute are gonna have a Come to Jesus talk!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> :growlmad:
> That's my bichy face lol.
> I am officially claiming a BFP this month...yes at 7dpo.
> Whyyyy pray tell??
> Because I never cramp other than a few mins of sharp cervical pinches when cp moves up or down( especially up)
> And I have had this stabbing sharp pinching CONSTANT super strong ache/sharp crampiness ALLLLLL day....literally since I put feet on the floor this morning after getting up.
> I so wanna take some Ibuprofen, but am holding off.
> CP hasn't changed so def something going on in there!
> If it ain't a sticky bean...:trouble: me and the Ute are gonna have a Come to Jesus talk!

All my fingers are crossed J!!!! Take Tylenol instead. :hugs: :happydance:

When are you testing?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay J!!! That's exactly how my bfp was! Can't wait to see your test Friday.


----------



## mrs.green2015

pl- im holding you to that working out thing! I need someone else whose getting fit and not pregnant.


----------



## pacificlove

J, I hope this is it for you!!! :dust:

Mrs: We are on and please hold me to it!! What are your goals for the next 8 weeks? Me: I want to tone my body up but I won't be changing my diet. I am emptying out my freezer getting ready for the move. Whatever is in the freezer is what I am eating. Goal is to loose 10lbs, but I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## mrs.green2015

The next 8 weeks id like to loose 20 pounds and bit eat out at all. I definitely think I can do it. When I don't eat out I eat pretty healthy I no major changes there just the working out. Hubs also wants to loose 20 pounds so I feel pretty confident. We want to so we can increase our fertility.


----------



## pacificlove

Are you doing a specific workout routine?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm following the 8 week challenge on toneitup.com


----------



## pacificlove

That looks cool! You can so do it!!!

I am doing the Beachbody T25 workouts. I'll probably do 2 weeks of the alpha round and then the normal 4 weeks of Beta and one week of Gamma. 
At the end of the day, I just don't have more then 25 minutes....


----------



## RexMom2Be

OOOO PL: I love running. I live in California, so we run year-round. It's my stress-relief, especially after work. This time of year gears up to be very very stressful, runs help me cope! I'll be yours and MrsG's workout buddy too! Was doing 5-8 miles per run, trying to get back to half-marathon distances. I hurt my Achilles tendon this time last year. Admittedly, probably closer to 2-3 miles most runs now. I need someone to hold me to it.

JLM: YAY!! that sounds so promising, Claire said she had lots of cramps and back pain before her BFP. I've been cramping the entire past 2 days. Hope this is it! We're on the crampy bus!

AFM: caved, tested, BFN. Been starving all day with cramps and back pain and shooting paints into my hip bones, and had restless legs last night, along with very low abdominal bloating. I can't suck it in!


----------



## campn

MrsG- You're such an encouragement! You're doing wonderful I've no doubt you'll lose even more than 20 pounds.

Just home from the store; stocked up on so much veggies and fruits and meats to make lots of soups and stews, which usually fills me up and they're free from all complex carbs! Yum! 

So I let my son walk beside me the entire trip, which I've done so rarely if ever, I usually strap him in the cart and that's bad enough. He did so great and as we're checking out, that poor mom grabbing her daughter who is screaming and throwing her self on the floor and having a huge melt down, and I feel so bad for that mom and I'm like thank God that's not me, my little angel is behaving so well and I'm so proud of him. 


THEN he throws a huge tantrum over a snack he saw when we're already walking out of the store! I've to pick him up and run out of the store while he's wiggling left and right... He cried the whole trip home. 

Why are toddlers such jerks sometimes!?


----------



## campn

Rex- 5-8 miles! Wow! I'm impressed and jealous! Just don't do anything too extreme cause I've heard that can mess up with fertility too. We can't win! 

It's still early for a BFP at 8 DPO, but cramps definitely sound promising. With DS I had so much cramps I even put on a pad cause I was so convinced AF is going to show.


----------



## RexMom2Be

campn: aw!!! it's that age, i love the wiggle description. My sister and I called our niece the Jello child when she did that!

i'm not running so hard now, little time outside of work, but i do miss those long runs! usually just 2-3 miles at a time now, and no races. 

i know i tested early, but i just couldn't help it!

MrsG: can't wait to see your workout plan. Are you and DH dieting also? 

The biggest help is calories: there are 3500 calories per pound, once you figure out how many you SHOULD be eating per day (like here: https://www.active.com/fitness/calculators/calories) , you can figure out how many to cut out to lose weight. Usually cutting 500 per day will cause a pound a week, and that's without exercise. As you exercise, be sure to calculate calories burned so you can replenish. 

When I was running a lot, I calculated wrong and ended up with a 400 calorie net for the day (yes, just 400!!! i ate much more than that, but ran a long run and also did the stationary bike, which burned about 1200.) I'm hypoglycemic, so the next day I woke up with a racing heart and vomiting while rushing to shove yogurt into my stomach. Because I had slept through the early symptoms of low blood sugar, I woke up already showing ketosis symptoms! Was almost an emergency room visit, but a yogurt smoothie brought me back quick. 

Sorry, diet/exercise rants get me going!


----------



## JLM73

Thanks Ladies:friends:
*Campn* Ahh - he did pretty darn well then- shopping is uber boring for lil ones.
Every parent has gone thru that- I don't think others mind UNLESS you are ignoring the kid screaming at the top of their lungs on the floor, annoying all the other shoppers. I once saw a brat doing this all out- in walmart- mom kept browsing like he wasn't there, then he started hitting his mom. I gave him the Mommy Dearest death stare and told him "Don't you DARE hit your mother!"
He stopped immed, looked embarassed and grabber her leg like "save me" lol
Then the mom says - I can never get him to stop:saywhat: she didn't even try!?

*Rex* Woohoo for the crampy bus! I was literally expecting to see some blood IB early AF something!! But everytime I felt something it was just creamy cm:blush: BTW LOVE your doggy kiss pic!

*Pacific and MrsG* You are inspiring me! Think I will get back to speed walking a few miles a day- been super lazy lately with holiday food etc.
I can't run anymore due to bulging disc in neck from a car accident- Doc suggested low impact exercise...So I took to crocheting and eating everything in sight:rofl:
NOT a good move 20 lbs later hehe.

Forgot who asked but I plan to start testing Friday morn. I think Gig is too..
FF put my O a day later than I really think it was, so Friday will be 10dpo for me, with AF due 13dpo.
I usually start at 9dpo, but only with super sensitive tests, and I didn't buy any.


----------



## campn

Rex- I counted calories like a mad woman when my son was born and walked 3 miles everyday and went down to 107 lbs which was my pre-wedding weight. Sadly fell off the wagon and the pounds just piled back on, also my thyroid is messed up so that doesn't help. Wish I can at least get back to 115 lbs cause now I'm 125 and I'm only 5 feet and my clothes don't fit me anymore. Interval work outs usually are the only thing that help me, involving lots of weight training which I enjoy so much more than running. Yeahhhhh babe give me the weights!! 

If I obsess about that, it'll definitely help me obese less with TTC! 

Jlm- You and I are testing Friday. Yikes, pressure is already settling. My hopes are so low though so if I get a BFP I'll be pretty surprised. Probably cry.


----------



## RexMom2Be

I'm loving all the testers this week! I'm trying to hold out til Friday, but I'm sure I'll be peein' on a stick every day until then. 

campn: ain't it the truth? i was so fit when i REALLY counted calories. I've gained 7 lbs since i stopped.. which isn't a lot, but EVERY pound is a pain to lose! I've been getting better about keeping track.. even the holidays didn't get me too bad with all the traveling, but now today i'm eating everything in sight. PMS or BFP, either way, our bodies want to EAT at this time of the month!

JLM: i agree with your "low impact" exercise!!! I've been crocheting and recently started weaving wall hangings! so fun.


----------



## gigglebox

J, i had major annoying af cramps at 8 or 9 dpo with des. I say it's super promising! Which side is it on?

Ooooh all this exercise talk is motivating me! Too bad it's cold as balls here. Mid 30's today, getting into the teens tonight i believe :nope: i really want to go walking but it ain't happening in this weather. I'm afraid to do anything to high intensity, but maybe after af shows i'll pick up the pace with some workout videos or the stationary bike.

Any suggestions on workouts to ease back into working out? If i hit it too hard it triggers my palpitations and i'd rather not.


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh rex you have to share a picture of the wall hangings!

Everyone here is so crafty,i love it!

Oh i have a new money making scheme: painted preggo bellies and photographing them. I'll be doing a friend's this weekend...


----------



## campn

Ran into this old picture of my first ever BFP. I remember sitting on the bathroom floor and I was due for my period. Been testing for the past 3 days and got BFN and my husband said stop testing, just test when you're late (yeah right!) so after he left for work I took the test, sat on the bathroom floor totally expecting it to say not pregnant and when it finally said pregnant I couldn't believe it! I felt like I was floating out of my body. Put my hand on my face and cried like a baby...

I texted the picture to my husband right away and he was like... Did you photoshop this!??

Can't wait for my next BFP...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just finished my workout!! Woot woot. Now catching up on my trashy reality TV. I love it. Someone asked about my diet. I'm not being super strict because when I do I don't stick to it. So I'm eating at home and only buying healthy foods. However, if I'm hungry I'm going to have a snack because I'm not fun when I'm hungry. Hubs has a really physical job outside so he usually slims down when he's working a lot, which he is currently doing. Except he's working at night and sits his ass in the truck and eats all night long. Lol so I'll be packing his lunch from now on to keep him on track. 

Rex- wow you're awesome for being able to run that much!! What part of Cali are you in? I'm in Cali too but northern so it's cold and raining here.


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Sorry I mean me and *Campn* should both be testing Friday
*Gigsey* What dpo do you reckon you will be Fri? You could always join the pee party :haha:
Hell EVERY one POAS ...we can make it POAS Friday- *CB and Breeaa* you too...we can see if you two got pregnant-ERRR :rofl:

I agree *Rex*:brat: We neeeeeed pics of Wall art!!! and your :test: when you do lol

*Campn-ator* LOVE those words on a digi...I have only seen them once - with DS 6 yrs ago ugh...I too can't wait to see them again!!


----------



## RexMom2Be

Gigs: love the painted belly idea!!! Genius! Easing back into working out: depends on your likes. I like Pilates or hiking to get me back into a routine before running. Hiking burns a lot of calories! I also golf a couple times a week, lots of walking and I guess swinging can count as an arm/shoulder workout? ;)

Mrs. g: I live in LA- it's supposed to rain all week. Which means no one will know how to drive! 

Campn: that is freakin adorable.

JLM: I agree! Everyone POAS!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yup lots of rain here too! Three weeks of it is what they're saying. My treadmill had already come in handy.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww campn <3 that is hilarious that hubs didn't believe you! I really don't remember how i reacted to my first positive, but i remember crawling back into bed next to hubs and he goes, in a disappointed tone (jokingly!) "you're pregnant, aren't you?" Haha. The second time (c/p) wasn't planned, i took the test and was in the bathroom staring at the frer and i loudly whisper, "I fucking knew it." Lol, told hubs, "you know how when you pull out, you're not supposed to go back in....? But you did? Well, evidently we're too fertile to do that."

Ugh. Not fertile this time around!

Anyway this next time i want to surprise him,since i haven't done that, and record it.

Rex, i LOVE to hike! I'm so excited because my son now likes to go on the trails with me. Sadly, it's too dang cold...which is a shame because i just hopped on the scale and i'm 4lbs up from the holidays. Not impressed.


----------



## pacificlove

Rex, I used to run until DH and I moved to this province 4 years ago. With winters being so long and bloody cold (down to -35C) for weeks at a time, snow, it makes it hard to just run in the summer. In the summer I also have to consider the bears that might chase me home. We life rural and do spot bears regularly close. 

I am 5'4 and once went down to 120lbs which was me at peak performance many years ago. It was just a touch on the low side. I'd like to be around 125 again and would have ~20-25lbs to go. Have not confirmed that with the scale recently.

J, you sound so promising!!! Which donor did you have this time?


----------



## campn

So I had an awesome dream, that I tested with an IC and it was positive! Then I was like no that must be an evap, then I took a FRER and it was also positive. Got me hopeful this morning... I've had at least 3 other dreams like this since we started TTC this summer. 

A little mean and cruel my subconscious is playing me like that. Sometimes it feels too real, cause as I was waking up I almost told DH I'm pregnant! Haha.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, 8dpo already?! Grrrrrl, i'd already be testing! 

J, forgot you asked but i'd probably only be between 4&6 dpo on friday. Waayyy too early to test. I want to hold out until next wednesday...i'm already getting nervous lol


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm trying to delay the inevitable, just delaying the sadness and depression a few days :p you know when you're ready to take that road test and you're too excited but also terrified so you're like, maybe I'll go next weekend instead!? 

Trying to just prepare myself for that bfn...


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* wow your temp is still up there:thumbup:!!

*Pacific* I used the same donor as last cycle- 23 y/o Spanish guy, picked up the cup and went for preseed with it this time. He lives much closer than orig donor- like 15 mins away.


----------



## campn

Yeah it usually stays up until AF shows up. It fools me every time! 

Hopefully the new young and close donor is all what you needed!


----------



## mrscletus

Hey ladies... just need somewhere to wait it out. Mind if I join in...

Just got my CHs today, and as you can see my temp has been a little crazy this month. Im not even sure that I o'd on the day FF says because my temp has been all over due to poor sleep/being sick, etc. 

Just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pacificlove

J, sounds like he's a much better match, especially if he seems to be working out so quick! 
Is this the guy who said he may want to get updates etc?


----------



## campn

This is gonna be me soon...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*MrsC* Welcome!!
Try using this temp adjuster for your crazy/offtime/poor sleep temps
It's a life saver for me and def helps read the chart better:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

*Pacific* Yup he is the one that wanted occasional updates or pics in the future, but when I asked this time at pick up if he wanted me to let him know if it worked, he said It was up to me??
So I'm debating whether or not I would tell him. Probably will, unless he starts acting weird lol. I have that effect one men...I bring out the :wacko: gene :haha:


----------



## JLM73

:rofl:*Campn*
LOVE they are all disassembled right!?


----------



## campn

Jlm- I thought I'd ask if they ask to do contracts? Can't someone hypothetically ask them for child support later?? The DNA test will just prove that they're the fathers, but how can they prove that there was never a relationship?


----------



## RexMom2Be

mrsg: you're better than me, i can't do treadmills! i ran in high school and college and DREADED rainy days in the gym on the treadmills. I'd rather run stairs! I do like the stationary bike though, i watch netflix on my ipad, makes an hour go by like nothing!

pacific and gigs: same here with the cold, couldn't do it. mild winters are VERY nice for running and I miss that, we don't really get any cold here so it's outside weather year round. great for running and hiking! P.S. i love that you both have farms: i'm trying to make my way back to farm life also! i grew up riding horses and even rode professionally for a few years in 3-Day eventing, managed a great facility, grew up with every kind of animal and LOVED it. i have worked on my current career for about 8 years now, originally to afford the farm life, but this career took over everything. my real dream is to have a fiber farm and make yarns and sell eggs and all kinds of stuff, hold craft fairs and farmers markets, etc. 

campn: that sounds promising! vivid dreams are a good sign!!!

AFM: cramping STILL, a few shooting pains, my hip bones hurt too. all across my front, low and constant aches. i could NOT sleep last night, tossed and turned. I hope those are good signs!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Rex, i like that dream! We also want to eventually buy more property and open a park, probably a members only thing,with walking trails, a covered playground, etc. i really want some sort of farm stand to sell farm goods as well as art. Dreams, eh?

Hi Mc! Welcome :) your chart is crazy...hopefully it's accurate though, do you use opk's too?

Lol campn, i've definitely been there...especially with the damn new FRER's. Those curved windows are the worst design flaw i've seen!


----------



## mrscletus

I do... usually. But this month I thought I got a positive on day 12, so I stopped taking them. However, once the test dried the lines were different colors... I was just so upset with my body that i stopped peeing on things and figured i would just wing it....


----------



## campn

mrscletus said:


> I do... usually. But this month I thought I got a positive on day 12, so I stopped taking them. However, once the test dried the lines were different colors... I was just so upset with my body that i stopped peeing on things and figured i would just wing it....

You're supposed to read them within the time limit, so don't let their dry color bother you too much!


----------



## claireybell

Im itching to see some tests on Friday girls, hell i may pee on one for fun hahaa! I do miss that addiction hehe!! 

Rex you avatar piccy is very cute :) 

Hahaaaa campn that disassembled test pic was me every cycle Lol


----------



## pacificlove

I always wanted a farm as a kid and my parents enjoy the suburban life. So I made friends with kids whose parents were farmers. I was the weird kid who didn't mind getting her barefoot stuck in a cow patty. haha. 
Thankfully I married a very supportive man, he only thinks sometimes that I am crazy with all my animals. :rofl:
We are moving to another small acreage, but some day I'll have my big farm ;)

J: I can't wait for your test. :dust:


----------



## claireybell

Eeee not long now Pacific :) are the boxes starting to mount up in your abode ..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cd 2 and really struggling with ntnp. Ugh! Help me ladies!!! Why is this sooo hard?


----------



## claireybell

Would it be so bad if you fell pg this cycle though MrsG..? Theres always that element of 'this cycle could be the one' :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

It would be the best. I'd be due like a week after I have to travel 1,000 miles. Which means I'd have to drive and maybe have my baby in a hospital in another state. Lol 
Idk why I'm so upset I might not even ovulate!


----------



## RexMom2Be

Thank you Claire! Your pic is tooooooo cute!

MrsG: at least there's always a chance.. just REALLLLLLLLY accentuate the don't prevent part on O days ;) ;)

For the ladies who asked about wall hangings:
 



Attached Files:







wall hanging.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7









hangings 2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

MrsG- You'll ovulate! You just had an off cycle, we all get at least 2-3 of these a year. Also even if you get pregnant now, there's always a big chance you won't give birth on your due date! My sister had her baby at 37 weeks, and my friend had hers at 41 weeks. Never know! I say go for it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well we're ntnp and I HAVE to keep to it, so it's all up to fate.


----------



## pacificlove

mrs.green2015 said:


> Cd 2 and really struggling with ntnp. Ugh! Help me ladies!!! Why is this sooo hard?

:hugs: we struggle for lots of reasons with ntnp. Hope you have lots of distractions for the next 2 months. At least it's only 2 months. I don't know how military families do it....


----------



## pacificlove

claireybell said:


> Eeee not long now Pacific :) are the boxes starting to mount up in your abode ..

So far I have only been collecting boxes but have summer clothes and a few things we don't use often packed away. The plan was to wait until after the Christmas break because who knew what stuff we'd need. Now on my own again I know what my essentials are and will officially start packing this weekend. 
I have a fair amount of empty boxes waiting for me. :happydance:

I can't wait


----------



## gigglebox

Ooh rex those are neat! Do you sell a lot?

Mrs, ttc plagues the mind, man! I'm already thinking of moving my testing date up from next friday to monday :dohh:
 
I'm not sure i ovulated this cycle either. I'm afraid i started to, but i'm not sure i actually released an egg :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

It sucks huh gig? As much as I'm going to complain this month in going to try my hardest not to try and pay attention to if/when I ovulate.


----------



## campn

Gigs- The fear has gotten to you too huh!? It's like the plague it really spreads with the first itch! This month I seriously diagnosed myself with all kinds of problems and decided I'm gonna need IVF. Amazing what fear can do isn't it!? 

Shake it off. You probably really ovulated but a day or so after you thought you would.


----------



## RexMom2Be

UGH I TESTED! Glaring-est most glaring stark white. 

Getting the feeling I'm out. Ughhhhhh!


----------



## campn

RexMom2Be said:


> UGH I TESTED! Glaring-est most glaring stark white.
> 
> Getting the feeling I'm out. Ughhhhhh!

9 DPO is so early! My rule is by 12DPO I start losing hope, but seriously I once tested when AF was already there, I was like maybe implantation! :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol I love you Campn. I think we've all wanted to test when AF has arrived. 

Rex- 9dpo is Soo early. Especially if it isn't FMU.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh i've totally tested after af has shown. No shame.


----------



## RexMom2Be

No shame here either, crazy crazy TTC brain!!! No matter how early or when in the day I test, I just feel like "WELP, I'm out!" when it's glaring white. Phewwwww.


----------



## claireybell

Morning gals :) 

If my cycle was lighter than usual, id always pee on stick lol because you never know! I was convinced i doubt i ov'd the cycle i fell pg this time as i had 1 day of a positive opk & that was it?! But nope!! But if i wasnt by end of this month i would be going to Drs as was convincing myself of alsorts!! 

Someones gonna get :bfp: tomorrow or over wknd :))))) 

MrsG you have strong will power but if its gonna happen it will when NTNP :) majority of bubs are never born on due date anyhow.. :) just avoid the 'hot' days to avoid it maybe or when you think you cm us looking watery just avoid aswell perhaps.. 

Campn when you testing?? 

Pacific im so excited for you, the big move, get in all settled by Summer aswell & have a Christmas bun in the oven hehee lovely


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Ooh rex those are neat! Do you sell a lot?
> 
> Mrs, ttc plagues the mind, man! I'm already thinking of moving my testing date up from next friday to monday :dohh:
> 
> I'm not sure i ovulated this cycle either. I'm afraid i started to, but i'm not sure i actually released an egg :(

So you'll be testing at the wknd then Gigs? Hahaa


----------



## JLM73

You are right Campn- but even with a contract certain states will force the father to support the child ( like Cali for ManFriend) He got screwed royal even with a legit contract notarized and all that she did not want any monetary support for the child.
I guess she applied for a loan or grant assist for school ( likely govt) and when the state saw she had children, they came after him to BACKpay 5 yrs, and continue till she's 19 lol. He was pissed! ( her other child is from the man she's married to now so he didn't get screwed so to speak).

It's all on trust but that's why alot of donors don't give their real names, or no Surname, never meet at their home etc.
Personally I have only dealt with folks I know- but I still write their tags down, and pay attention to anything they tell me- can find ALOT on social media.

For ex On first donor- I "knew" of him from the clinic I used as a surrogate ( he was a sperm donor there) BUT I didn't know his last name- we openly talked about not sharing personal info due to him having a fam son- not wanting child support issues etc- well I wrote his tag down - but you can't find much on that unless it is reg to them, or if you hire a PI pfft.
I found out a full background on him, bcuz he said what church he attends- they had a facebook page with pics from events ( he coaches the bball team there) sooo looking at like 400 pics- voila He was in one and they tagged his name.
I was able to order a full background crim history etc online for like $15...I also kept the DNA undies from the first pick up lol.

This young donor same thing. BUT he has me pick up right by his home, so I know his street( one way in/out)
I wrote his tag down this last meet up, BUT in googling his email addy which we first contacted thru it came up on facebook LOL.
Voila! Got his first and last name...and now I know his employer, friends and fam cuz the page is public view lol.
I stashed all the info away, as long as the remains of the specimen cup- DNA filed away just in case needed.
I don't need child support, so would never do that, but you never know...genetic issues etc:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

*Rex* Very cool wall hangings!! 
I have crocheted many things ( hats booties, blankets, bags, jewelry, scarves etc) But have never delved into actual ART pieces...Oh wait! Yes I did! I made a 3d Goldfish covered in Swarovski crystals ( over $100 worth)...gotta get a pic...
Maybe that is my niche again THX you inspired me!


----------



## claireybell

They do the same in UK with child support etc.. I always wonder about my SO as he has a Son who is 11 from previous relationship but hasnt seen him since he was 4 yrs old :( he sends birthday cards, gifts when he was younger & now sends cheques for Birthdays & Crimbo but his ex us a bitch & she took off to London 2-3hrs drive away when they were in court custody share etc, anyway he ended up not seeing him as she lied in Court but said she doesnt want child support or anything & SO was fine with that as he if he was paying, he wants to see him but i always wonder if something will bite him in the butt at somepoint.. :-/


----------



## JLM73

:hi: *Clairey!*
Uggghh! 2am here! DS JUSSSSST fell asleep ...NO MORE slurpees at 8 pm lol.
He goes back to dad tomoro tho so I wanted him to enjoy the last night..

*Rex* just a thot...I have gotten SUPERsquinter faintttttt tilt your head right, hold your left leg at 45 degree angle and pooch your lips out BFPs on 9dpo:rofl:
BUT they were only with 10miu strips ordered from a med supply offline, AND it was the EVE of 9dpo with like strict super concentrated 5hour urine holds:shrug:
I thought about doing one tomoro night but I have reg tests- like 25 miu so naww...don't feel like guessing and wasting them...if it's sticky it will show Friday with fmu (10dpo) or by 12dpo as my AF is due 13dpo, and I had HELLA cramps allll day 7dpo ...so if you do the 3 day rule from "implant" sympts, I need to wait til Fri anyhow....no bitchy uterus today, was partly 6dpo, and ALL damn day 7dpo.
:hugs:
:dust: ladies!!


----------



## JLM73

:shock::happydance:*CLAIRE!!*
OMG OMG!! You have a PRUNE now!!:wohoo:


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> :shock::happydance:*CLAIRE!!*
> OMG OMG!! You have a PRUNE now!!:wohoo:

Haha i know!!! Its going really fast! Scan is 2 wks today arghhhhhh!!!! X


----------



## claireybell

:test: J im excited to see the tests tomorrow eeeee!!! 

Slurpeee? Is that like an icey slushey drink? Fulla sugar... Rileys a nightmare drinking those


----------



## gigglebox

Good morning ladies :) i have nothing to add except that i am CRAZY EXCITED for all the testing coming up!!! 

Lol cb, i'm going to do my damnedest to wait until Monday. Not far now, just gotta stay busy! I have lots of art to do, a ladies only get together, Des, and harry potter to get me through :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa!! You can do it Gigs! Monday it is :thumbup: 

Which Harry P book you on now? I love the Half blood Prince book :) ooh ladies only eh.. Is that just a girly get together or an Anne Summer type party (or Bictoria secret type thing with Toys etc to sell Lol)


----------



## campn

Ladies I just took a cheapie and I swear my eyes are tricking me cause I see a second line... But I've seen lines on every test I've ever taken ever so... I don't know. 

Please whip out your best line eyes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 38


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- first of all... 8 dpo?!? Lol you weren't even sure you wouldn't take them by Friday. Lol but you know it's super early! I think I might see a shadow. When I tested bfn before bfp I swear I saw something by looking from the side. But that was at 9dpo with a super sensitive doctor test that's been known to pick up at 10miu. So I'm thinking you'll get your bfp this weekend


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- first of all... 8 dpo?!? Lol you weren't even sure you wouldn't take them by Friday. Lol but you know it's super early! I think I might see a shadow. When I tested bfn before bfp I swear I saw something by looking from the side. But that was at 9dpo with a super sensitive doctor test that's been known to pick up at 10miu. So I'm thinking you'll get your bfp this weekend

Today I'm 9 DPO! I know, I really should have held off but there's no way I can convince myself of anything, it's like I'm a stepford's wife my body movies in spite of my brain going "stop!" 

But the thing that made me test (other than being insane, of course) is that my skin looks great, which isn't a symptom of my tww. My skin at this point should be breaking out like crazy. 

I'll test again tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, i definitely see a very light something there! Hope it continues to darken!

Cb, it's just a get together with some of my lady friends. One of them actually sells the naughty toys though, haha. Here they have pure romance and i can't remember the other big one...slumber party or something.

I'm only half way through the prisoner or azkaban. I have been doing a lot of art which is cutting into my reading time :haha:

Also, i got a new lens to do the photo shoot for preggers lady and now she's gone unresponsive :( positive side, my friend wants me to do a maternity shoot for her :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Ladies are my eyes tricking me!?? I just took another test!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! That's such a visible line it's crazy!!


----------



## campn

I can't stop shaking. I swear I feel like I'm only just dreaming. It can't be positive... I had no chance this cycle. No way.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Obviously you did!!!! Congrats girly!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry *Giggly* I HATE when you get al prepped for a customer and then they back out or ghost mode grrrrr!
Glad you have another job tho.

*Campn* Not mad at ya lol we love hpt porn!!
I do see a faint line tried my best to point to it below:shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I think you missed Campns s cons test with a blaring positive!


----------



## JLM73

Just saw here SECOND take lol
Ugh Campn- Told ya your chart was AWESOME- totally PREGGGERRRRS
and ummm....Totally a better line in second pic!!!:happydance:


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* was that SMU??


----------



## campn

I can't believe it. I swear I gave up on this cycle so early on. I'll believe it when I test with a FRER tomorrow. 


J- Yes hun, the second pic is SMU with no hold!


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh so the theory may be right!
They say SMU has the newer Higher level of hcg, as FMU is a mix of the lower hcg from night before and morning :-k
Interesting
And ...don't make me drive to Orlando again:trouble:
LOL You tottttalllly :sex: near the +opk
CONGRATS Mama!!!:friends:


----------



## mrs.green2015

So happy for you campn! (Ok and maybe a little jealous lol) but seriously you so deserve this! Congrats again!!


----------



## campn

I had to make sure... 

This was the worst cycle ever too! Delayed ovulation and weird temps that had me going insane! 

Last night I felt cramps on the left side but I thought here I go again imagining symptoms, but the strangest thing was my clear skin, I never get clear skin in my tww! I had the clearest skin when I was pregnant with DS so I was like well maybe I'll use a cheapie. 

Other than that, I've no motherly instincts :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> So happy for you campn! (Ok and maybe a little jealous lol) but seriously you so deserve this! Congrats again!!

I would have been jealous too, so I completely understand! Your BFP is coming soon, it did before and it will again! <3

Thank you ladies! 

Jlm- Come to Orlando! It's totally on! :D you were right though!


----------



## JLM73

Campn Soooo thrilled for you as you took it so hard when your chart looked good those other months VERY glad that it looks like your chart was just doing test runs for this awesome BFP!!!!
Are you team pink or yellow?? I forget:dohh:


----------



## campn

Jlm- What does that mean? If I plan on finding out the gender!? Definitely plan on it!


----------



## gigglebox

Campn are you hoping for a boy or girl?

And OMGOMG A LINE A LINE!!! I KNEW i was going to see double lines soon! Congratulations! {{{{{{{{{{{sticky vibes}}}}}}}}}}}

Ok so now let's hope you've started a trend :D J, your double lines are due promptly at 7am tomorrow morning. i will follow up with my own on Monday. :thumbup:

Everyone understand the game plan?


----------



## claireybell

Campn arghhhhhhh congrats!!! You are with child hehee!! Knew your chart was looking great girly  i can totally see both them test lines esp that frer! Mine looked just like that :thumbup: preggers club ahoy hehe


----------



## claireybell

Lotsa baby dust :bfp: vibes girls! Im very excited about more seeing tests tomorrow.. Cant believe i have to wait until the afternoon to see anything because of uk/usa time diff uhhhh ;)


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: Damn you Campn! ( shaking my fist) you MADE me- totally twisted my arm into using a $ test AND a Wally cheapie!....And since I could only see a shadow- when tilting my head at 48 degrees, closing one eye, standing on only the right foot...WITH a magnifying glass and mini LED flashlight...I saw nothing but my line eye said "Get a Frerrrrr....Go Get a Frerrrrrr..."
Sigh.... so I bought the 3 pack...nothing stark whiteness....guess I'll try again tomoro when I originally planned to test lol:dohh:


----------



## campn

Thanks Claire, we can be bump buddies! Although your bump must already be starting! 

Jlm- Omg hahaha I'm sorry! I can't believe I even tested this early! 9 DPO is super early though, with DS I got my first positive at 13 DPO! Test tomorrow, sending you tons and tons of baby dust!

Gigs- Almost forgot to answer! I want a girl this time since we're probably only having two kids, but boys are also plenty amazing :)


----------



## mrscletus

My TWW is going to drag on forever now, but I hope that hating your chart has something to do with getting a BFP/....

Congrats camp, and I am so anxious to see more tests this weekend

Just want to add that I am super crampy and tired today. 4dpo- who knows.


----------



## RexMom2Be

JLM: the wall hangings are made on a loom, and are SO MUCH FUN! You're so crafty, you could easily do it. I want to see the goldfish!!!

Claire: A lil' PRUNE!! weeee!!!

gigs: I've sold a couple. I work in film, so when I'm working full time (like now) I have no time for crafty stuff, no creative energy during this time. But when I have a couple weeks off, I'll start making again and list on Etsy and do some farmer's markets and craft fairs. I love it! It's calming and releases creative energy, it's very ZEN. haha :)

AND HOLY SH*T CAMPN: that second test has a DEFINITE LINE, and I have zero line eye, I never see lines. OMG OMG OMG!!!! When are you testing again?!

AFM: took another test today (a cheapie like campn, but mine had ZERO line!) If my cramps were implantation, that would have been on 7-8DPO so tomorrow/Saturday would be good for testing? I've got some strange sensations going on in the boobs and my hip bones/pelvis are still aching, and TIM (although TMI doens't exist in this thread) I checked CM and CP, and the past 3 days have been creamy, med-high, VERY SOFT, and so closed I couldn't find the opening. Today when I checked, CM was more watery/clear but not slippery, and the entire inside of my "canal" is so swollen and soft-feeling, engorged in blood, and my CP is still high and SUPER soft, is that a good sign? I feel positive about this cycle, but also don't want to get my hopes too high.


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* Ok so your are team PINK! ( with a possibilty of yellow( either):haha:

*MrsC* I have found keeping busy def helps, otherwise you test too early:blush: lol


----------



## campn

When do you ladies think I would get a positive on a digital? Couple more days?

I'm waiting to see more BFPS from you ladies, we need more September babies! I can't believe I'm due in the summer, again!


----------



## gigglebox

Depends on the brand, but i'd guess the day after tomorrow.

J, your chart looks so good!


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Ladies are my eyes tricking me!?? I just took another test!

That looks positive to me!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Breeaa

Just saw the frer too! Congrats campn!


----------



## pacificlove

Omg, campn!! Congrats I totally see the lines, so happy for you!! :) :dust:


----------



## JLM73

Here's my crochet'd fish adorned with colored Swarovski Crystals in a "bowl"
(Candy jar lol) My mother who has NO regard for art and delicacy smashed the fish putting something ELSE in the jar during the move---WTF:growlmad:
The fish was hardened and 3D standing in middle of jar, now it's smashed against the glass and won't stand, gonna have to re work it. (BTW the jar is the size of a basketball, so you can get an idea how big the fish is!)


----------



## campn

J- You did this!? So so good! I first thought it was a real fish, either you're that good or I'm that gullible. Probably both.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh J that crochet fishy is awesome! Looks real almost before i zoomed right in :) 

Campn i think Digi's are 25miu sensitivity, id give it 2-3 more days or so then pee on one hehe! So excited for you :) Wish my bump was showing but na ah! I have a bloated stomach area & i can feel the top of my Uterus now just above my Csection scar esp more prominent after some lovings haha! Im team pink aswell but i think it'll be a boy, boys are supposedly easier to concieve & we dtd 1 & 3 days before ov'ing, boys are lovely though, so cuddly!

Breea, your a Raspberry eeeeee ;) 

J when you trying that triple frer pack?? Hehee temptations.. Tra la la la la.. :test: :haha:


----------



## campn

Claire- I'll wait a few days then! If it says not pregnant my heart will break and I'll freak out, I'm already freaking out over AF still showing. 

And I honestly had gender disappointment when I found out it was a boy but now knowing what I know and how much I love my little boy, it's the best thing ever. 

The good thing about having another boy is saving money on clothes and toys. 

Ladies so hubby comes home and says but the line is barely there? Take another test in 2 weeks. 

??? Seriously how do men not fall over more often?


----------



## RexMom2Be

J: holy snikey that is awesome: WORK THAT NICHE!!! all kinds of little animals! i would have died for those as a kid!

Campn: HAHA, your hubs! honestly, i didn't get it before TTC. thought there was either a glaring line, or nothing. Then learned about HcG levels, etc.


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Claire- I'll wait a few days then! If it says not pregnant my heart will break and I'll freak out, I'm already freaking out over AF still showing.
> 
> And I honestly had gender disappointment when I found out it was a boy but now knowing what I know and how much I love my little boy, it's the best thing ever.
> 
> The good thing about having another boy is saving money on clothes and toys.
> 
> Ladies so hubby comes home and says but the line is barely there? Take another test in 2 weeks.
> 
> ??? Seriously how do men not fall over more often?

Whens your period due or how longs your Luteal Phase usually hun? I think by the time af is due it'll def say Pregnant or 1 week:) i think i was doing daily tests for a week lol just to see the lines getting darker, im sure yours be sticky one ;) i was quite deflated when i found out Riley was a boy aswell & i felt bad for pretending to SO that i was overjoyed :-/ but thats why i found out because i so wanted a girl but now either i be thrilled :) hahaa men just dont understand the hcg hormone stuff! Tried telling SO once, i gave up when he had this look on his face like an Owl :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Thanks Ladies...the :fish: was from a crochet book I have of diff small animals, but didn't think any looked as good as the fish pattern. Was supposed to stuff it with cotton, but pfft- looked cheesy, so I dipped it in hardener lol.
I have yet to find my other crochet books in boxes!?
Really need the animal and bug book.
I use butterflies n lady bugs on little girl hats, and caterpillars or dragon flies on lil boy hats.

*CB* I broke out the frer earlier and saw what I thought was PALE pink but once dried nothing really :(
Not giving up yet, but I'll post them below so you all can strain your eyes, then *Campns* will look like NEON lights :rofl:
*CB*
You are still in the Girl neck of the woods with the 3day before O:thumbup: My DD was from a 3 days before O. We only had sex that day that week, so I am sure of when we DTD! lol
*FirstSignal and Veriquick (25miu??)*


*Frer*


----------



## JLM73

LOL Claire- an Owl!!!:shock:


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> LOL Claire- an Owl!!!:shock:

HAHAA the confused owl look :haha:


----------



## campn

Claire- My LP is about 13 days, so my period is due next Tuesday I think. I'm really shocked it was positive at 9DPO, but maybe I ovulated the day of my +opk, and I'm 10 DPO? We'll never know. 
it was a really an odd cycle as I never got a temperature jump after ovulation, it was a slow rise and I've tweaked the temps on my chart (oops!) 

Yeah the lines can be confusing if you haven't done it for months, but asking me to retest in two weeks is crazy talk! The digital helps in that area. What is your due date??


----------



## claireybell

I can definately see a line on that frer one but it dried blank you say? Uhhh!! Was it a watery light pee? FMU then tomorrow or SMU))))


----------



## campn

Jlm- I really see something on the Walmart test! Please join my BFP!!


----------



## claireybell

I tested positive PM on 10dpo, with Riley it was 9dpon& mega faint on a frer like yours :) def retest with a digi i few days or if you still have cheapies, do them in next coming days to see progression hehe! Due 3/4th august, its a leap year so they cant decide ha! 12wk dating scan will tell me for def, 2 wks eee! I waited a couple days until my test was dark enough for SO to see, if he had to look closely he never wouldve believed it, men Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- how's that frer look in real life? It looks like a line is there...


----------



## JLM73

I see the line on the frer, but its super faint now that it's dried, was more pink while wet:shrug: That was SMU but very yellow-2 hr hold.
I have perma Line Eye:jo::haha:
I figure if it's anything real it should show better with FMU as that will be about 22 hrs later...hopefully I join Campn...
I'll do a frer with FMU, but if that one is no better, I'm saving the 3rd (last) frer for missed AF


----------



## JLM73

Finally bought some more red thread- forgot all about one of my best selling patterns!? A la Bob Marley!


----------



## campn

J- Ugh I looked at your first picture and didn't even see the rest! Can I blame it on pregnancy brains already?? But I totally see the FRER one!!


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Claire- I'll wait a few days then! If it says not pregnant my heart will break and I'll freak out, I'm already freaking out over AF still showing.
> 
> And I honestly had gender disappointment when I found out it was a boy but now knowing what I know and how much I love my little boy, it's the best thing ever.
> 
> The good thing about having another boy is saving money on clothes and toys.
> 
> Ladies so hubby comes home and says but the line is barely there? Take another test in 2 weeks.
> 
> ??? Seriously how do men not fall over more often?

A line is a line, is a line, is a line. Doesn't matter how dark or light! Men are crazy.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> I see the line on the frer, but its super faint now that it's dried, was more pink while wet:shrug: That was SMU but very yellow-2 hr hold.
> I have perma Line Eye:jo::haha:
> I figure if it's anything real it should show better with FMU as that will be about 22 hrs later...hopefully I join Campn...
> I'll do a frer with FMU, but if that one is no better, I'm saving the 3rd (last) frer for missed AF

I bet you'll have a darker line tomorrow J! I see it on the frer!


----------



## JLM73

:-k
I really hope so ...I know the VeriQuick is a POS test, VERY deep tiny window, so you literally HAVE to open it to see the test line, dunno why $Tree went back to those instead of the regular NewChoice...I think they are more like 50 miu than 25miu too.

Wallyworld meh...not sure- I mean I see the hazy shadow, but :shrug:
The Frer I would like to believe since I have never had an evap ( thankfully) but it too is Verrrrry shadowy.

*Campn* when you testing again!?!?:test:
hehe. I wanna watch your lines get darker!! And YES you can totally claim preggo brain :haha:

Thx *Breeaa!*


----------



## campn

I'll take another cheapie tomorrow, maybe a FRER (cause we've all established I've zero self control! *cringes*)

But according to my DH, I should test again 2 weeks :p


----------



## JLM73

LOL No No Campn....surely he meant Test again FOR 2 weeks :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Campn and J! That's so exciting for both of you!

I've been really sick and being physically down is dragging me emotionally down so I haven't read/ caught up on much else.


----------



## DobbyForever

As promised, my photos came in and here they are. The pics are too high of a resolution to post, so these are screenshots of them
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-01-07 at 5.44.01 PM.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 22









Screen Shot 2016-01-07 at 5.44.21 PM.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 25









Screen Shot 2016-01-07 at 5.44.15 PM.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 22









Screen Shot 2016-01-07 at 5.44.08 PM.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## campn

The Dobs is back!?? Thank you hun, I'm still in shock and it hasn't registered at all! 

And my oh my those pictures! You are such a babe!! Goodness you're super sexy, I'm like so officially hitting on you! Your SO is super handsome too, he's really how I pictured him in my head :) beautiful pictures! 

Hope you start feeling better, sickness sucks.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbster!!!!*
[-X
I ain't claimin Sh*# till I see something solid and PINK not shadowed lol.
Campn is DEF in tho!!!:dance:

OMG your pics are so sweet and the Background is GORGEOUS!!
I like the last pic with the lighthouse in the back best...you two look like an old married couple hehe, so lovey dovey!!


----------



## JLM73

FINALLY finished the Rasta hat...omg the triple edge was a beast!
Hard to layer each color so they looked evenly spaced!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, you are the sweetest. It sucked a little because he had a fever. The last time we were at the lighthouse, I was pregnant. I meant to tell our photographer no belly shots, but the last shot of the day she had him put his hands on my stomach and my heart broke. I had so many people message me to ask if I was pregnant because of it. Hindsight, I could have not posted it but it is cute.

I totes want you to go take a cb weeks estimator. I wanna see that 1-2 weeks or 2 weeks.

J, so... tomorrow when that line is super pink? ;) Pulling for ya! And thank you. We both hate pictures so it was nice. She would tell us to just put our arms around each other and "go into our own world" so we would talk and do our thing and forget she was there. I had some more lighthouse pics closer, since that was our original location, but the wind was so terrible and I hate how my hair was blowing around.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-01-07 at 6.11.29 PM.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrs.green2015

Beautiful pics dobs!! 

Can't wait to see tomorrow's test j!
Today was exhausting! We now have to go back to the seller of the house and demand a few things to be fixed. Ugh.


----------



## campn

Dobs that picture is wonderful, really it's like a sweet memory to remember your angels, I think it's comforting and healing in a way... Also, I still think you're bombshell with your hair blowing like that. 

I'll have to buy one of those weekly estimator tests, maybe tell DH I need to go buy toilet paper, after I hide all the toilet paper we've got :p


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Beautiful pics dobs!!
> 
> Can't wait to see tomorrow's test j!
> Today was exhausting! We now have to go back to the seller of the house and demand a few things to be fixed. Ugh.

House hunting is a little traumatic I swear, it's like playing poker with the seller/contractor/loaner and you never know what cards they're holding. That house is so beautiful though I know it'll all be worth it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait, can you do that? Or was it just after the inspection you noticed some things that need fixing? Sorry, like I said haven't read 99% of the messages.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I actually look at the pic with your hands together and totally just see a super romantic sweet pic...and the rings are beauts and def say "married" in that pic to me.
I guess cuz your hands aren't low on your belly etc, but it really is a great pic!
Hopefully I see pink lines that stay and don't fade at some point lol.
Ugh, gotta go get older son from work...so can't wait for him to get a darn car of his own!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- yup you totally can! We did a walk through today before the inspectors came. There's some minor stuff and then there's something big... Something we actually are trying to get the inspector to look at on Tuesday. The French doors from the master room hasn't been installed correctly with weather stripping. So there was a puddle on the laminate floors! Already messing up the flooring. We want it all replaced and checked for mold.


----------



## JLM73

House buying Yay...not totally lol.
As long as they did not list the house "As is..." you can always renogiate things to be fixed that they didn't mention weren't right/working.
OR if you buy in FL, you clench teeth on the home inspection, and termite inspect, bcuz when those come back with probs - or things needing to be repaired...the seller pretty much will do them, so they don't have the same issue with the next buyer's inspectors.
I personally ALWAYS list AS IS, even when the home is in perfect condition, bcuz buyers like my moms start asking for new pool heaters ( Dude! It's FLORIDA!!) and they wanted her 2 freezer and mini fridge...always something.
If I can afford it, I usually pay for an appraisal when I list the house, and leave it on the counter for them to see on walk thrus-- takes out alot of the low ballers


----------



## gigglebox

J!!! Omg, there is DEFINITELY doubles on that frer! I can't wait to see tomorrow's!

Dobs, those pictures are so beautiful. I really like the one with the lighthouse, and the last one with your hands. But most of all, I like how you two totally like like a wholesome, all american couple...when i know you two are naughty little things ;) makes me giggle. Agh, no pun intended.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, Hopefully they get everything fixed without arguing and soon!

J, nice. I'll keep that in mind when I go to sell. I have to wait ten years or there's a penalty because of the loan I took. Not to mention I bought at the height of the market and now the economy is going to tank for a while.

My problem is I didn't notice until after I moved in. In hindsight, I was just so excited to have found something and get out of my craphole I didn't think to start checking little things. Like I didn't notice the kitchen has an adhesive thing rather than an actual tile backsplash and the downstairs bathroom doesn't flush well or when they took some decals off the walls they left marks. Things not worth fixing, but I would have liked done before I moved it. Oh well, lesson learned.

P.S. Campn, go to the store! Be like my throat is starting to feel weird, I need some airborne. Bye!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Has anyone seen this? 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/12086655/Bluetooth-pregnancy-test-now-available.html


----------



## gigglebox

Wow...i think that test will fail. It might be popular amongst youngins who don't know what to do, but most women have internet access...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, thank you! ;) Yeah, we like it dirty. If it hadn't been so cold we were totally going to change. I have this halter white corset from Frederick's and I would have had him wear something to match. Totally would have whipped out the leash and collar. But it was freezing.

J, I have't seen that but I just saw some stuff for bluetooth thermometers so I'm not surprised. That'd be kind of nice to not sit around staring at my test though. Not about to pay $15 a test for it.

I smell dog pee... but I don't know where it is. This El Nino and feral cat problem (my neighbor feeds them) is f*ing with my dogs' ability to pee in the backyard when I let them out.


----------



## RexMom2Be

DOBS: Those pictures are gorgeous, i love it up north. Lucky! And I agree with J, the stomach picture looks sweet and entangled in each other, and you have the prettiest hands! and then you go and make me laugh out loud with the whip comment!!! we ALL want to see that one!

J: TESTTTTTT AGAINNNNNN ASAP!

campn: YOU TOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

^actually, dobs, i reeeeaaaly wanna see the corsette. You don't have to be in it...it just sounds pretty :)


----------



## DobbyForever

It's this corset
https://www.fredericks.com/store/co...s/hollywood-dream-halter-corset.html?color=10

If you give me a minute I will totally take a pic of our tools lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ooooh that's pretty! does the halter chafe though? I always have that issue with halters.


----------



## DobbyForever

Doesn't chafe, but I've never minded halters. I do have to wear a halter bra under it though because I was not blessed with boobs lol.

Hoping I'm not breaking any rules here... I apologize in advance if I am!

Tool pic includes: a blindfold (but as you can see we don't use that often, he prefers eye contact), three massage candles (vanilla, lavender, and passion fruit scents), two Japanese torture candles, a thing to stick up another thing *cough* although some people want said thing to be bigger some people can kiss my second thing on that, a paddle, a whip, furry handcuffs (though he would prefer the non furry kind the only reason he tolerates them is the fur does nothing to make it comfy, my collar and lease and the tag says "Property of SO's full name", silk ribbons for when he feels nice, and about 1/3 of our rope for when he is less nice. When he is really mean, he doesn't use anything and expects me to use willpower to stay put.

Closet pic: I moved an entire medium sized Uhaul box of lingerie. Bottom rack are teddy types, second to bottom is full length, middle is corsets, second to top are costumes, and top is props to costumes I believe

All between two consenting adults and he never truly hurts me. The only time he hurt me was when we first used the torture candles because I had no idea how badly they would hurt. I thought they would be like massage candles. They are not. Totally used to them now.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-01-07 at 7.41.15 PM.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 13









Screen Shot 2016-01-07 at 7.41.09 PM.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

O_O
Holy crap, that is the most impressive collection i've ever seen! I'll refrain from asking any questions, although i have a few ... Lol (all naughty, so i'll be good).

Hahahahaha ok i totally just imagine dobby the house elf in the corset with a whip lol

Eta....great, now i'm trying to figure out what house elf genitalia looks like. Thanks Dobs, i blame you. Lol


----------



## JLM73

mrs.green2015 said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/12086655/Bluetooth-pregnancy-test-now-available.html

That's interesting with a mix of weird lol
I already refuse to use the feature on smartphones where it can pause vids when you look away- or it scans your face for unlocking etc
Too weird- Don't want my phone looking at me while I'm looking at it looking at me! :rofl:
Def will be a big seller for women who don't know much about preg/fert.
I own a zillion books and google everything in studies hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs, you can always PM me. I'm really an open book. My mom tried her best to teach me about the zone of privacy... but it never clicked hahahahaha


----------



## JLM73

*Dobaliscious* You are so scandalous...and I LIKE it!
NewSO hasn't ever done any wild stuff, def not BD, but we all know he's obsessed with my feet. He doesn't get aroused when he massages them, but def puts them right on the man parts in his lap anytime he's rubbing my feet!

Haven't gotten to USE that part yet...sigh...but I've seen it...and groped it hehe...it's a def :thumbup:

I think I asked before Dobbles but how did you two get into this lifestyle? Was one of you in it before?? Just wondered

Oh and NewSO did ask if I liked to be choked lol. He doesn't want to try but wondered since his best bud is into doing that to women, and told him most women like it:saywhat: No thank you- not my thing...tho I do have legit handcuffs from Cop Supply ( we could shop there on ambulance) and I actually used them to cuff a cop and take advantage hehe ( was that my outside voice??)

*Rex* I usually test 12 hrs apart when I have enough cheapies, cuz I am a sci geek, and want to chart the earliest poss. lines lol. Tested an hour ago, but same semi invisible haze ( cheapies not using Frer till am)

OH and speaking of that new FRER 
WTF- just occurred to me they spent who knows how much on test groups and studies for that new bluetooth test *MrsG* And could have spent the money better on fixing these F'd up curved handles:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

Working on uploading my PM cheapies....all money saving efforts for hpts has flown out the window:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly, for me it's a control thing. I've been abused by exes and I'm pretty sure I blocked out some childhood abuse (therapists says to let dead dogs lie because my brain is protecting me and if I go digging shit up I might not recover, but I physically react to certain stimulus like a person who has experienced trauma). If I had a dollar for every time a guy told me some effed up bull about their entitlement to me I could put a down payment on a house in the bay area. It's about trust and knowing I have full control over how and when someone else hurts me. And I know SO would never ACTUALLY hurt me. As much as we say he has the power, I know I do. I'm not sure what drives him, but I think it is rooted in his aspergers. We both started into it clear with each other that sex was important in the relationship, and once we found out how freaky the other was things just went from there. It was more fun when we were just f* friends, but now that we are engaged I'm not as into it as I used to be. It's a lot more role play now than genuine like it used to be. And with one ex, the collection had a thing that a person may or may not connect to themselves and may or may not put it somewhere in a person that definitely does not have a baby maker. I dispose of toys between exes. It weirds me out. AND that doesn't include my SO is ignoring me so girl has to look out for herself collection hahahahaha

Also, feel free to test now cuz I want to look at a test. ;)

And seriously those curved handles are bs.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Holt crap dobs. You do girlfriend! I'm super jealous. 

I saw those test on another forum and I just don't see how it's any different than a digital and any free pregnancy app? Lol


----------



## JLM73

LOL *Dobbins* I lovvve your vague terminology lol
I agree on the Sexy Party of 1 issue, but I only have 1, and really don't care for it if I have man part access, but :shrug:

I think it is awesome you two agree on that lifestyle- I feel as long as both parties are enjoying consenting- hey - live it up!

Just finished labeling my tests since I had to remove the cases and place on white paper to see the "shadows"...hate the guessing game- hope the frer shows something better in a.m. :roll:
I put arrows roughly where I see the haze in real life
**ugh line is a bit left on top test**


----------



## DobbyForever

I never had early luck with the first signal though so a haze is more than I ever got! When are you pulling out the next big gun aka frer?

He's so cute. He talks a big game about a swinger/ club lifestyle but it's all bed talk. But at this point I would just settle for getting some non bd bd. I tried cutting out his "kisses". My heart just isn't in giving them if I don't get anything out of it. The first few weeks were fine, but now it's like playing a two player game by yourself all the time. I have my own stuff, but it's not fun and... I'm gonna stop talking because this is a pregnancy forum not Dobby rants about her sexual frustration forum LOL


----------



## JLM73

Ah ah ah!*DobDob*[-X
THIS is a General chatter thread....chat away LOL
I will do a frer in a.m. Gonna have a salad before bed, rather than cereal, so urine will be like AppleCider concentrate lol...ughh :sick:


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> Ah ah ah!*DobDob*[-X
> THIS is a General chatter thread....chat away LOL
> I will do a frer in a.m. Gonna have a salad before bed, rather than cereal, so urine will be like AppleCider concentrate lol...ughh :sick:

Do explain the science here. You lost me


----------



## JLM73

Oh lol I usually eat a Mega size bowl of whole grain cereal before bed...but thats alot of milk, so eating a salad, less fluids before bed= more concentrated pee for am test :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

You better post early j! Can't wait.


----------



## claireybell

Yes J you must pee at the earliest so i can see, il be logging in again 12-1pm to look for any more pics haha! I can see the hazey lines on them cheapie strips :thumbup: without zooming in again aswell eee! Looking good, fx'd ;)

Ooooh Dobbles your pics are lovely, & the tummy hand shots oober cute, i love those kinda pics, such a lovely memory pic of your lil angels. You both are a very hot couple! & your bedroom 'supplies' make mine look pants haha you raunchy thang you ;)


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> O_O
> Holy crap, that is the most impressive collection i've ever seen! I'll refrain from asking any questions, although i have a few ... Lol (all naughty, so i'll be good).
> 
> Hahahahaha ok i totally just imagine dobby the house elf in the corset with a whip lol
> 
> Eta....great, now i'm trying to figure out what house elf genitalia looks like. Thanks Dobs, i blame you. Lol

HAHA this just made me Lol :rofl:


----------



## campn

Good morning ladies, I just woke up around 5 am for no reason, maybe just extreme fear and anxiety over everything, 

J- I'm hoping to see a super positive test hun, best of luck to you!!

So I just tested again, the bottom two are today's, do they look darker!? I'm pretty scared of having a chemical, I keep running to the bathroom to check if AF is here.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## wookie130

Campn, I definitely think your bottom tests look a bit darker!

May I jump in here on this thread?

I'm Wookie (Holly), and I'm a 37 year-old mom of 2 kiddos...my DD is almost 3, and my son is 17 months old. My DH and I weren't planning on a third, but we behaved a bit irresponsibly (i.e. pull out method with slightly bad timing at the end, if you know what I mean) this past weekend. I haven't really been tracking my cycles, but based on when my last period was, we may have dtd during my fertile window. I'm hoping we actually get a BFN, to be truthful. While I love the idea of a third baby, we cannot afford it, as we pay $900 a month in daycare as it is, we would need to upgrade to a minivan, and our home is small enough already. So, I'm a little anxious.

I think I'm probably around 4 or 5 dpo, and that's it...so it's too early to test. I'll update this if AF shows up, or after I test. My last BFP showed up around 9 dpo on an FRER, so we'll see...


----------



## campn

Wookie, thank you hun! I guess I'll be a nervous wreck starting now until the next 18 years (probably until forever, really)

We don't say that often here, but hopefully you'll get a BFN! I know unplanned pregnancy can be just as hard as not getting pregnant when you're trying, especially if you can't really afford it. You do make such gorgeous kiddos though ;)


----------



## claireybell

Campn those bottom 2 are def more clearer :thumbup: remember the hcg dbls every 48hrs or so in very early days so you may get a more clearer line tomorrow or later today/evening :) mine only got really dark literally a day or do before period was due.. Eeee how exciting hehe X


----------



## claireybell

Hi Wookie :wave: & welcome, i agree with Campn, unplanned pg can be just as stressful & anxious as ttc esp in TWW.. I hope you get the result you are looking for hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa ive just seen you Location Campn, Flori Duh!! Lol


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, Campn! Yeah, I will always take a minute to shamelessly brag about my children. They're beautiful, and definitely ENOUGH! :) I love them both more than words can articulate. <3

I've definitely been on the other side of the fence, having had recurrent miscarriages, and then suffering from infertility before needing help to conceive my daughter. Getting a BFN month after month is a horrible, awful, futile feeling, particularly when all you want is just ONE child! And somehow, that's when your Facebook feed seems to blow up with pregnancy and birth announcements, and it just all gets to be too much. So, I can definitely empathize with anyone who has been trying, without success. :( It's hard.

Really, I would LOVE just one more child...but that desire comes more from my heart than my head. And when you already have two children to provide for, it seems a bit more logical to be thinking with my head, and do what is best for the people I have already brought into the world. A third will cost us much more than what we have financially, and I don't know how we'll do it. Space-wise, I have no idea where we'd even PUT a third baby, and this mom right here does NOT co-sleep, so that's off the table. I don't know. If there was a money tree growing outside my window, and we somehow inherited a minivan and larger home, I'd JUMP at the chance to have third, or even a fourth baby.

There's another issue that's difficult...both of my kiddos were c-section babies. During my last c-section, my OB told me that my uterus was "paper thin" and that they could see my son right through my uterus. I was advised to not have any more children, but if I do, they will have to take the baby at 37 weeks, so a bit earlier...ugh. That's scary! I had enough worries with my last pregnancy, and I just don't think my body can handle another!

Anyway, I'm probably getting ahead of myself here. The chances of me actually BEING pregnant in the first place are quite slim. I suppose I'll find out one way or another in the next week or two. :/


----------



## gigglebox

Hi wookie! If i'm being homest, a desired bfn is more stressful (in my opinion) than when you're hoping for a bfp. Not sure how far you got into our thread but my oops (the one that started this thread) ended in a chemical. The chances are super slim though...man, i remember when i was either late or miscalculated my period when we were living in this tiny rental, i got a false "disappearing positive" on am amswer brand (where a positive shows and stays for a minute while the tests develops, then vanishes). I was flipping my shi*! I was holding the test, sobbing in the bathroom yelling, "well this is really f-ing inconvenient!" Lol

Anyway i hope it's negative, as it likely will be. But please hang around with us while you wait!

Dobs, im surprised the 'pists didn't want you to recover said memories then "deal with them". I've got someone i know who's got an issue...a big issue...that the 'pists are trying to figure out what caused it. I think they're hoping they can correct the issue this way? I don't know. But i will confess i had a repressed memory resurface about 2-3 years after it happened...really wish i hadn't remembered. Repression is weird, man...makes you really question yourself, like if you're crazy and made it all up in your head. I definitely did not...but i still feel crazy.

Um, what J? I'll just throw is out there that choking is NOT on my sexual menu. No thanks. 

I had this amazing toy that was motorized and twisted and had an elephant on the side whose trunk vibrated and it was like a $80 toy....sadly i left it with my ex gf :( but i felt weird taking any of our toys...although i did take a couple glass ones ^_^ rarely use 'em though.


----------



## gigglebox

Ps J i got on all excited and early looking for your test....where is it?!

Camon, those lines are definitely getting darker! I hear wondfo aren't the best for that though...time to break out the frer!


----------



## claireybell

Hell yes! J, where for art thal J?? Have you woke up early to pee on that Frer yet? Hehee


----------



## campn

Wookie- The choice is so hard really, I really understand, on one hand you may regret not having that 3rd child later on in life, but on the other hand it's so expensive, and seems like a high risk stressful pregnancy, as if pregnancy isn't stressful enough as it is! 

When I was newly married we lived in a tiny apartment and shared one car, I had no health insurance any my period was like 2 months late, I remember taking a PT and panicking, I'd have seriously been depressed if it came back positive, luckily it didn't and just the wedding stress caused me to not ovulate. 

TTC is a good reminder to enjoy the kid(s) we were already blessed with, this is something I had to actively work on every day while ttcing so I don't end up getting lost in it and forget I'm already super grateful!


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies for calming my fears! I'm really an anxious person by nature and I hate this, I end up imagining worst case scenarios and my brain plays tricks on me. Just gotta have more faith. 

Bear with me! <3


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, i totally feel you. I go to the extreme on everything. My hubs and i got in a small tif, and in my head we're going to divorce and i'm wkndering who will have custody and where i'll move to and where i would work...i'm a mess lol. Hubs calls me out every time. He'll come up to me after i've gone to take a "cool off" shower and even though i haven't said anything out loud, he's like, "stop, we're not getting divorced" lol

Jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj i'm obsessively reloading the page! Where's your test?!


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Campn, i totally feel you. I go to the extreme on everything. My hubs and i got in a small tif, and in my head we're going to divorce and i'm wkndering who will have custody and where i'll move to and where i would work...i'm a mess lol. Hubs calls me out every time. He'll come up to me after i've gone to take a "cool off" shower and even though i haven't said anything out loud, he's like, "stop, we're not getting divorced" lol
> 
> Jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj i'm obsessively reloading the page! Where's your test?!

Hahaha I've done that too! Mainly cause my parents are in Egypt and I'm basically all alone here, luckily my sisters moved here too, but there's no way I could move in with them. Honestly I wouldn't make a good single mom, with my anxiety I freak out over everything, I need someone to say "chill, I'll help" and DH does that, but ugh every fight, I contemplate if I wanna pack my suitcase :p 

Yes J where arth thou!!! We are waiting!!! Not so patiently! No pressure... :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Wookie. I hear you. Daycare is crazy! I have so many friends who don't work because what they pay in daycare around here is equal to what they would make working. But if you get that bfp, I know you'll find a way and make it work. We've got your back either way. :)

Campn, deffo darker. Don't have to click on the pic to see the bottom tests


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs long story short since I am running 15 minutes late this morning, she said that knowing whether it is true or not or who did it yields little benefit. If I repressed it, then my brain did that for a reason. Since I function so well not knowing, she doesn't want me risking total collapse if I find something out I'm not emotionally prepared to handle. I just had a lot of symptoms like I have panic attacks in self defense class in P.E./ at my gym for a while in krav and so on


----------



## gigglebox

Makes sense. Reliving trauma is not cool, man. You don't just relive it when the memory becomes...decompressed. It's every time someone has a similar experience, or a story on the news, or whatever. Triggers. It sucks. 

The mind is an absolutely amazing thing.

Um...

Is it monday yet? I'm itching to pee on a stick! Ugh! Although i really feel out again this cycle. Oh well.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm anxious for you! Don't feel out! I know I really felt 95% out this month, I really thought I had no chance with ovulating super late and erratic temps. Sending you mega baby dust <3


----------



## claireybell

How many dpo roughly you on Gigs? I def thought i were out that cycle, tests as blank white neg on 9dpo aswell, god knows how many tests i taken haha but then next day, voila! You deff in my lovely! Plus, i think you had a few extra days of 'just incase sex' to cover all angles :) Roll on Monday... Or Sunday perhaps hehee


----------



## claireybell

jjjjjjjj.. We're waiting hahaaa!!


----------



## claireybell

Awwww Campn your lil man is adorable! Look at that gorgeous curly hair :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

And we're not waiting very patiently j! 

OMG so cute Campn! His hair is to die for! I love it.


----------



## claireybell

Riley doesnt even have a kink of curl in his hair, dead straight, his was all long & whispy as a tiddler.. I cried when we cut it ha ha


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! I love his hair now, for a bald baby that is a lot! It used to be even curlier but we've trimmed it a few times and it got rid of some. 

Wish my hair was like that... 

Jlm- We are going insane here! :D


----------



## JLM73

Mornin ladies:coffee:
Wish I could say I was off celebrating 2 pink lines but :nope:
I will up load pics in a bit, gotta get morning chores done, but all 3 are blank, especially the frer- def not a 2nd pink line...sigh


----------



## JLM73

:hi:Wookie
Just wanted to add a quick medical thought from my years working in labor & delivery...
Usually when docs said a patient's uterus was "paper thin" they are referring to the scar area from the First c sect ( thus the reason they never say this in a first c section hehe)

For this exact reason, my ob/gyn double sutured my c sect scar with my surrotwins- becuz she knew I wanted to get preg again asap ( 5 months later turned out)
On 2nd c sect scar was just fine due to her double suturing the first.
ANd I had a scar revision surg cpl years ago where she looked at the scar again and said it looks great.
So likely that is their concern...but whoever did your 2nd csect should have double sutured the area cut- especially if they noticed how thin that area was.

back in a bit!


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs your pics are beautiful! 

J- you still have a few days for nice lines. 


I'm hardcore craving carne asada tacos. It's badddd.


----------



## campn

Jlm- Nooo!! There was a line! Are you gonna test again?? Are you sure you're 10 DPO? FF was so confused this cycle, I'm still not sure when I really ovulated! 


I'm also worried about giving birth, hoping I have another vaginal cause the recovery of just that was hell.


----------



## RexMom2Be

CAMPN: SO exciting! Def darker. feel free to show us more tests.... ;)

welcome Wookie!!! 

Gigs and campn: I'm the same way, super anxious, immediately go to worst case scenario in my brain. Honestly, it's made me nervous to have a child, because I'll worry CONSTANTLY about everything. 

J: we're all waiting!!!

AFM: woke up with gigantic boobs. well, gigantic for me, because usually they're like mosquito bites. still a little achey/crampy, but at this point, could be PMS. boobs are larger than they've ever been, so that's hopeful! tested this morning, BFN. Argh.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, i don't know what dpo i am. 5 is my guess, but i'm not 100% on that. Either way, I am not at all symptomatic so my expectations are low. My pregnancy and c/p both had a lack of appetite with them, so that's what i'm waiting for...no luck so far. And my boobs still hurt. It's not looking good.

J! I am soooo surpeised, that FRER was definitely positive. I hope this is a case of dobs syndrome, you can't see it but we can. Let's see that dang test please!

Rex, aren't our bodies evil? I hate the preggers symptoms that turn out to be pms :( so disheartening.


----------



## pacificlove

So where are our friday testers tests?? 

As for me, I may reunite with DH early. The boss had a talk with me this morning. He decided to move my last day up by 4 weeks.:wacko: I was expecting this before Christmas, but when it happens it's still a bit of a shock to the system now. We'll be tight for money, but should be able to pull through. DH wants to bring me out, but I am not sure if I want to leave all the animals behind. If I go there early, we won't go back here until the snow is melted (April/May)
I was thankful my body didn't betray me during the meeting, no tears!! It normally would have... yeah I am emotional like that.
:shrug::cry:I can now, right?:cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry pl! That's hard no matter how much you expect it. My last job was like that. I knew they would be closing but when it happened I still was upset! Hopefully this means you can get back on the Ttc bus sooner!


Afm- this should be my last day of AF but Ian because I've had crazy intense cramping all morning. I just don't wanna be at work. I wanna go home and cuddle with hubs and the animals.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww PL i'm sorry to hear that :( what will you do with the animals? Will you have to process the chickens? Well that all sucks but at least you'll get to be with hubby sooner.

Mrs, sorry your uterus has decided to not only bleed, but cause you pain even now. So frustrating :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

trying to get my POS phone to email pics to myself so I can get them on laptop to upload...YES this is the process I have to use everytime I post pics lol
back in a bit
Oh frer has a 2nd line but DEF test strip NO color once dry ( like a vacant spot:(


----------



## gigglebox

Am i misunderstanding? What do you mean "def test strip", you mean the frer test strip was blank when dry?


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap 9 people are on this thread right now!


----------



## campn

PL- I'm sorry hun, maybe you should have cried then said you're pregnant and they can't fire a pregnant woman :p I'm kidding. But at least you'll start TTC again right!? 

MrsG- Sorry about the cramps, like really body first you don't get prego then you punish me for it!? Hope you go home early and rest :hugs:


Do any of you ladies like Chipotle!? Have you heard about the Feds investigating it over people getting sick from it!? It sucks so bad cause I love chipotle, but can't eat it now and risk it, but it makes no sense why would Feds investigate a restaurant over this!? So weird.


----------



## gigglebox

I like chipotle, haven't had it in awhile though (we can't afford to go out nearly as often as we used to). What are the claims against them?


----------



## JLM73

Okay FINALLY got them transferred and uploaded annnnd labeled lol
The frer line is truly what I would call an evap, as there was no pink there when wet, and it is a gray vacant space now that it's dry ( used a bright light to accentuate the lack of color)
The other cheapies meh- nothing worth mentioning wet or dry- same as ystrdy kinda:shrug:
Will use a couple cheapies again tonight (12 hrs later)
Campn I am VERY reg in Oing betwn cd13/14, so I don't believe FF cd15...especially if you look at my cm etc.


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Am i misunderstanding? What do you mean "def test strip", you mean the frer test strip was blank when dry?

I meant basically it's an evap ( gray vacant space- no color when in bright light).
So basically I am just seeing the dried test strip location ( where they put the chems hcg should attach to.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm definitely seeing a nice pink line on the dry one! I'm having trouble with the others, they look a smidge blurred on my screen


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I frickin LOVVVVE Chipotle!!!
I would def still eat there if one close by- but I have a cast iron stomach lol.
It's likely ppl getting sick from veggies- alot of ppl catch ecoli, hep A salmonella from veggies that have been in contact with contaminated things :(

We only have a Qdoba near me, and A Moe's a bit further- bleh
They are no where as good to me as Chipotle. LOVE the mega sized burritos with Barbicoa meat mmm mmm :munch:


----------



## campn

Jlm- I'm seeing lines on pretty much all of them! Maybe you literally just implanted!??
Also FRER really isn't great with color early on, mine looked greyish when they were still wet, it's because the lines on the FRER are super thin.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I am holding out hope the hcg is sooo low that the pink isn't triggering :rofl:
But tbh in person not a hint of pink, just a faint gray line, and if I shine a light close or behind it looks like someone scraped the white off there and made a vacant space:shrug:
I'm saving the last frer for a few days, cd13 when AF is due.
I am pleased with the temps I have gotten the last few days...nice consistency:smug:
I'll use el cheapos again tonight around 10pm EST


----------



## gigglebox

Ok i opened the tests that are together and wet, and i see a line on the frer but to the right of your dots


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I hope so.
Keep forgetting to mention your sons pic!?:dohh:
I recall you had the Indian wedding dress in a pic long ago and I LOVED it...think you mentioned 2 types of weddings?
Anyhoo, always wondered what your DS looked like SUPER -CUTE!!
You will have to chase the girls away!!


----------



## campn

Gigs- I haven't really read much about the case but I find it so strange, this isn't something federal. Maybe I'm thinking conspiracy theories, but wondering if it's a move by a competitor to shut them down for good?


----------



## gigglebox

J you're only 9dpo, right? Pleeeenty of time!


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *Campn* I hope so.
> Keep forgetting to mention your sons pic!?:dohh:
> I recall you had the Indian wedding dress in a pic long ago and I LOVED it...think you mentioned 2 types of weddings?
> Anyhoo, always wondered what your DS looked like SUPER -CUTE!!
> You will have to chase the girls away!!

Thank you Jlm! He is funny about posing for pictures. 
I think you're talking about beemeck! Her hubby is Indian and she had 2 celebrations!


----------



## pacificlove

thanks ladies... it's not a lay off or being fired. The boss has known that I'd be leaving for weeks. I gave him my last day of work date earlier this week. I was expecting him telling me my last day before Christmas. 
At least I can still get EI, it'll take weeks before it pays for the first time but it's some money. I don't like the idea of collecting it anyway..

J, :test:


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* ohhh lol you are right!!
Your exoticness threw me off lol

*Gigs* I'm 10 dpo
FF is saying I am 9 dpo, but I am sure I O'd btwn cd13/14 as usual
Matter of fact my cm was watery with full ferning and hi soft open cerv
cd13 
by cd 14 cm was creamy, and ferning breaking up, cerv dropped back down, and was almost closed and firming up
My temp crept up cd 14 too.
I am due AF in 3 days so hopefully some nice lines somewhere in there!


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* scroll back for my test pics- not sure which page sorry


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm...just re-read my posts, looks like i was thinking i o'd during the wee early hours of the 3rd, so i'm feeling more confident about calling today 5dpo :thumbup: 

J, our little medical pro (or anyone else who wants to theorize), question--if i didn't release an egg, would i still have normal pms symptoms? My boobs hurt, which is normal in the tww and my cm's gone total cream. Basically i'm trying to determine whether i actually released and egg.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I would think if you haven't ovulated you'd still get pms symptoms as your body will still act like it needs to ovulate once again, what causes pms is estrogen increasing again (like the start of CD1) and progesterone decreasing causing you to shed your lining (with or without an egg) 

I have no idea. It's a tricky question.


----------



## claireybell

Id have no idea gigs on the pms symptoms if no egg was released, im sure you did ov though, hmmm.. Def a question for Dr J :)

Oh J i can still see lines on your tests, its still very early.. So your periods due Monday/Tuesday? 

Sorry to hear about your Job Pacific, will you be going up with Hubs now then? Lotsa loving time ;)

Campn, you peed on any more cheapie strips or a frer today? Hehee

Oh Gigs i thought you were more Dpo than 5ish, yes, def hold out until Monday :thumbup: although, ive known myself to poas at 4/5dpo hahaaa!


----------



## campn

Claire- I did another cheapie and it was darker, I hope it keeps getting darker, trying not to worry too much. But I'm really impressed by the wondfo cheapie I test with; these things are sensitive! If I only knew I'd have never wasted money on a FRER (esp the new design) 

How are you feeling? How are the symptoms?


----------



## claireybell

The new designs are rubbish from what ive seen, i havent seen them in UK as of yet, just the old ones floating about.. Yours is a sticky one no doubt :) 

Thankfully, my sickness has just started subsiding thank god, i can start eating things, nice things ha ha! But boobs still hurt ouchy! Been feeling a lil achey here & there today but its eased off now, acc to BabyCentre 10 wks is a big devrloping stretching stage so i guess its that lol! Are you feeling anythung yet different? I know its ooober early, my nipples were painful within a couple of days i think..!


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I should be due Monday for :witch:

*Gigs* Certain hormones ( like progest) don't rise after "O" timeframe if an egg is not released - thus the reason bbt conforms the egg release.
No eggy= no temp rise which is triggered by progest.
From what I've read estrogen builds lining preO and causes breast tissue to swell (pms or post O) but progest is what causes milk gland swelling.
The estrogen peaks at O, and progest surges from O to next AF( why temps tend to drop before AF).
Here's a link from the link queen :haha:
https://www.healthline.com/health/breast-premenstrual-tenderness-and-swelling


----------



## campn

Claire- I've a few odd ones, one is the clear skin that got me to even test (not a bad symptom at all!) I've been cramping on my left side, that must be where the baby is, and I'm a little gassy. The last one isn't the best but I was also gassy when I first found out about DS, I rarely am gassy so this is something! 

Not looking forward to MS and food aversions, as is usually be starving but nothing would sound good, but all that matters to me is the bean now, bring it on!


----------



## claireybell

Bring on the symptoms Campn :thumbup: my bellys popped out but from bloating, uhh & yes ive started getting gassy aswell, chuff chuff Lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for that J, so what i'm understanding is a probably did release an egg then...AN egg, not EGGS. Damn it.


----------



## JLM73

Sooo in keeping with tradition....POAS-a-holic by laws state:
One must use everypossible means to find the ever elusive 2nd line, as well as continue to compare, and recompare each previous tet to the most current(subsection 376-41B)

Here are my 9dpo and 10dpo frers...:-k
Almost seems today's evap is a tad darker than yesterday...but no real color??
 



Attached Files:







Frer9-10dpoJan.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm trying so hard to catch up! It's been a crazy day. Bur I needed to add something for J! With my pregnancy I test on 9-10dpo with a test that is 20miu but has shown lines 60% of the time at 10miu. So anyway! That blank looking line where it looks like someone scratched the strip there... Ya that's what I had on my bfn. So I think that's a great sign! I've never had that before on a test except that day.


----------



## JLM73

*Thx MrsG*- really hope it turns into something!

Breaking News! This just in!:haha:
:wohoo: A new test is coming a new test is coming!!!:haha:

Not anything bfp-ish butttt as I ran into the $ store to look for a couple cheap automotive things, I thot hmm let me grab a couple more $1 tests
:shock: There is a NEW brand on the shelf!? So I got 3
def before my 12 hr mark to retest today, but I had a 3 hr hold, no drinks, so why not:shrug:
So here's the run down
It's called Assured, says 99% accurate from day of expected period ( better than after you miss it lol), simple design, similar to NewChoice
**ONLY test I have seen saying add "2-3 drops" urine?? Most are 3 stated
The dropper is ridiculously thin, so drops are smaller than other cheapie droppers...
Nothing on pkg about miu so I assume the standard 25miu...but I think I see a pink shadow on this sucker!? ( yes I have perma line eye lol)
*Package*


----------



## JLM73

Ugh :roll:
Pics came out smaller as less clear on upload !! Grrr
Damn you B&B!!
Sorry ladies- get your squinters out


----------



## RexMom2Be

argh, i joined the Friday testers but it's still a BFN at 11DPO.
 



Attached Files:







test11dpo.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Awww bummer rex :( still time though :thumbup:

J, if i'm being honest, i'm not seeing anything, but i think it's because the quality is not so good on my screen :shrug:

Can't wait until the morning! For the love of the ttc gods, don't wait so long to post!


----------



## JLM73

Lol I go to bed btwn 2-3 am
NOT a morning person so Def not getn up early to test lol.
It's usually test at 10am, post about 11 since I like a wet n a dry pic
I feel like I over posted today!
Frer wet n dry, frer compare 9-10dpos, cheapies wet, cheapies dry, assured test pics
lol I been posting all day !:rofl:

*Rex* are you certain you are 11dpo?


----------



## campn

Jlm- I also can't see anything since the test window is tiny and the pics are small, but I saw lines on most of your previous tests! Also feel free to over post, we've all been there. 

Rex- Sorry hun, these BFNs are annoying to see for sure! 

MrsG- How you feeling now? I hope you got some snuggling in and the cramps are done with, can't wait for you to get back to TTC!


----------



## RexMom2Be

J: not absolutely positive. I've never done OPKs, and only temped for one cycle. I have regular 28 day cycles.

Based on past info, FF puts me at 8DPO, which would be quite a short LP with AF due on Monday. And AF is NEVER late.

I've said if this isn't the cycle, I'll start temping and using OPKs on the next.


----------



## campn

Rex- I totally recommend OPKS! Cause your LP could be shorter or longer than you think and totally change your ovulation game for you! 

Ladies, I took my only digital, I was expecting it to say not pregnant cause I tested on a whim with no hold. First time I've cried happy tears in a while. 


I've already started taking guesses votes for the gender from my sisters :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## RexMom2Be

campn!!! that's so exciting to see the actual words! have you told SO yet? (I can't remember, you may have said)


----------



## gigglebox

If ff is right Rex, then it's super early and you definitely still have time!

J, don't you dare apologize for posting pee sticks! Seriously, i love analyzing them and i need more. So post away!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh campn yay!!! Have you stopped temping?


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! I'll stop blasting pictures now!

Gigs- I missed temping today, but I'll do my best to temp a little bit longer, but now I'm not gonna be that strict about it. 

I can't wait for your BFP gigs!! Tag, you're it!


----------



## JLM73

Campn!! :happydance:
YAY on the digi!!! Either digis are more sensitive now, Which I hope so for one day when I get there lol, or you have a good amt of hcg goin!
:twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: :rofl:
JUST kidding!


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Campn!! :happydance:
> YAY on the digi!!! Either digis are more sensitive now, Which I hope so for one day when I get there lol, or you have a good amt of hcg goin!
> :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: :rofl:
> JUST kidding!


NOOOO! The thought has actually crossed my mid, ughhh I hope it's just one baby in there, but I did take soy so anything is possible. Hopefully I just implanted early on :D I like that theory better 

How do you even breastfeed TWINS!?

Rex- I told him! He said the whole "test again in 2 weeks" thing, I rolled over the floor laughing.


----------



## JLM73

BF twins is many ways since you asked
1 they take turns, but this puts them on diff feed scheds- not my fave idea
2 place a boppy pillow around your waist and on couch or bed feed football hold style ( head to boob, body under your arms toward back
3boppy pillow around wast and feed 1 football, 1 reg direction
4 breast one bottle other ( also no my fave idea)
5you can criss cross them over one anothers legs and feed both normal position, but you will need a pillow or boppy pillow on your lap.
and finally 6 if you dont mind feeling mike a momma :dog: lol
lay them on bed/floor, top of heads together, legs facing away from each other(East West position, and you lay over them with elbows propping you up while they feed
(this only works with smaller to med boobs so you don't smother them LOL

Personally I would feel complete with :oneofeach: twins!


----------



## RexMom2Be

campn: omg, that's right!!! show him the digi then, haha!


----------



## RexMom2Be

and j: i am laughing out loud. you painted SO MUCH BF imagery for my mind here!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! J, you had this s* down to a science! Did you bf the surros long?

Campn, dying to know SO's reaction!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn yay!!!!!! It's pretty much the best feeling ever. I took my digital at work because i just couldn't hold it anymore (was supposed to wait to get home) and k just sat in the stal crying. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna cry so much when I get another bfp because i want it even more than I ever did before. 
Also, you're such a sweetie. I'm feeling better now. Came home and did a. Great workout so I feel good. 

J- those test are the worst I've ever seen! Possibly even worse than the new frer! I took one 2-3 days after bfp and the line was so light it freaked me out. Online it's says they're 25miu but I don't believe it!

Has anyone gotten a muscle cramp in their booty? Hey cow it hurts!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also ladies two things I need to know if I'm crazy on. lol 
Is it weird I'm already thinking of ways to tell hubs when I get another bfp when we're not even "trying" lol 

And does it make me sound crazy that when I get my bfp I want to wait a couple weeks before telling him to make sure I don't spot again or have a chemical? And then after I don't want anyone but hubs and I to know. I want us to enjoy it first. It's not a scared of loosing it thing it's a I want to enjoy it without anyone first thing. lol


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG *Butt cramp lol:haha: ...yea they suck lol

*Rex* anytime- this thread is great for placing imagery in the mind lol

*Gig-a-byte* I pumped for the surros for about 6 weeks. We live a few hours apart, so became hard to continue and meet up- then I was making MUCH more than they were using being so tiny, so by 6 wks I had pumped enough to stock the surroparents fridge for a couple months lol.

I went from a 38d to 44 DD- milk factory


----------



## campn

Mrs- Not crazy at all! You're just planning for the near future and your BFP isn't far, I can see it heading your way!

I doubt you'd be able to keep it from your DH for long, but really I'd tell him and whatever the outcome, you go through it together, you can't do it alone, but I know you won't have to cause the next one is super sticky. 

And YES on not sharing with others, I've literally shared this with DH, sisters, my parents and like 1 close friend. I don't plan on telling DH's family until I'm like 8-10 weeks since last time they kept bothering us wanting to share the news all over their Facebook, I get that they're excited, but that's not your announcement to make. Speaking of Facebook, I don't plan on even hinting about it until I'm like 20 weeks along :p 

I had to tell you guys obviously and everyone who is going through this journey, I couldn't have done it without your support!


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, totally understandable mrs. I too have a plan for hubs and was trying to figure out how to tell my parents lol...all these special dates passed by (my birthday, thanksgiving, xmas) and then i realized it really doesn't matter. Pregnancy is special all on its own, doesn't need to be "tied to" a special date that already exists!

I'll probably tell you all, hubs, and a few close "irl" pregnant friends first...then family after its confirmed, then everyone else after i see a heart beat.

But, uh, yeah....gotta get pregnant first! I always get ahead of myself!

Today i wasn't in the mood for food, but i ate stuff anyway. Really unhealthy stuff, except my morning smoothie. If this continues into tomorrow (my not feeling like eating, but being hungry) i'm going to get suspecious and excited ^_^


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig I'm the compete opposite today. I want to eat everything and anything!!! And I've been super emotional. It's definitely pms just weird is coming at the end of AF. 

I'll either tells hubs immediately or wait until the week before my first doc appointment. And then not tell anyone until after my second appointment (which is at 10 weeks 5 days). At least that's my plan for now lol and by tell people I mean our moms and my sister.


----------



## JLM73

:-k
I'm bored and in weird thoughts mode lol
*Breeaa*Preggers
*Claire*Preggers
*Campn*Preggers
*(Dobs)* sitting out a round( i think)
*Gig*??
*JLM*??
list to be continued...
:-k anyone else notice the Alphabetical pregnant thing?:rofl:
Hope it continues to follow suit!


----------



## mrs.green2015

:(
You forgot me


----------



## JLM73

Oh never hun!:hugs:
I was counting first initials sorry so I thought of you as M:blush:
You can be a G! Cut in line in front of me! I don't mind :haha:


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> :-k
> I'm bored and in weird thoughts mode lol
> *Breeaa*Preggers
> *Claire*Preggers
> *Campn*Preggers
> *(Dobs)* sitting out a round( i think)
> *Gig*??
> *JLM*??
> list to be continued...
> :-k anyone else notice the Alphabetical pregnant thing?:rofl:
> Hope it continues to follow suit!

Hahaa oh yes!! How spooky that is ;)


----------



## claireybell

Wow trying to have a quick read & catch up with me brekkie whilst a 3.5yr old is harrassing me for the phone & whining uhhhh!!!

Yay on the Digi Campn!! Woop!! I never did a Digi this time, just copius amts of Frers & 2 Clearblues haha which were lovely & dark :)

J i can see the slightly darker lines on the other Frer posted but my eyes wont squint that much for the other lil pics Lol! 

MesG good for you doing the workiut girly :thumbup: i always feel really full of energy & ready to go after a sudden burst of exercise, swimming or something! Roll on ttc for you & hubbard very soon :)

Sooo cant wait to see your tests on Monday gigs hehe! Ooh so not feeling the food eh.. Were you off your food with Des & the cp? .. Eee! That & booby pain is sounding good!! 

Pg so far for me & telling people, immediate family & sisters etc know & a couple of close friends, but after the 12wk scan & results come back all good then il be finally telling my work which will be great, i can sort out when im leaving, maternity pay hehe & then not have to sneak around changing teabags to DeCaf in the kitchen when someone makes a drinks round hahaa!!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb are you close to coworkers? Will you get a baby shower? Do people even do baby showers in the uk?


----------



## campn

Oh yeah I must cut back on caffeine, I don't drink any soda at all, but usually have 1-2 cups of coffee, that may have to change to 1/2 cup or just 1 cup at max. 

Do you have showers for a second baby? Someone told me that's rude to have a shower if it isn't your first but why? Every baby should be celebrated. I was the 4th child, man do I not feel that special now :p

I mostly have everything I need, other than a few things we'll need to repurchase cause they broke, like a pack and play (loved this) and a new car seat and stroller.


----------



## gigglebox

My mom friends here threw a "baby sprinkle" for a lady's 4th baby. So basically, it's a light shower, haha. I had never heard of that...

I've attended a baby shower for a friend's second.

I'll totally have a shower or "sprinkle" for a second.


----------



## wookie130

I guess I'm one of those who feel that second baby showers aren't really necessary...the purpose of a baby shower is to "shower" a new mom with gifts for the baby. I still had so much baby stuff from my first, that by the time I had my second child, all I had to do was buy boy clothes and blankets, as my first child was a girl. I do agree that each child should be celebrated, and perhaps that could be via a "meet the baby" party after the second child is born...food, drinks, etc., and no expectations of actual baby gifts. :)

Campn- Yay for the digi! I loved those things. They sort of remove any and all doubt, eh? :)


----------



## gigglebox

claireybell said:


> Sooo cant wait to see your tests on Monday gigs hehe! Ooh so not feeling the food eh.. Were you off your food with Des & the cp? .. Eee! That & booby pain is sounding good!!

Yup! And i'm still feeling put off from food today :thumbup: BUT, i can't sort out if it's just in my head or not :wacko:


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Cb are you close to coworkers? Will you get a baby shower? Do people even do baby showers in the uk?

Ive told 2 close work pals but thats it, not officially announced or told my boss but hes never there anyway..

I had a Baby shower for Riley which my sisters organised as a suprise which was lovely, im not expecting another one but if one took me by suprise again it be lovely :) 

My sister has 4 & she never had a baby shower, so when she was pg with No4, there was an 8yr age gap & they had minimal stuff so she was chuffed with those gifts :) Did you have one with Des gigs?


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Sooo cant wait to see your tests on Monday gigs hehe! Ooh so not feeling the food eh.. Were you off your food with Des & the cp? .. Eee! That & booby pain is sounding good!!
> 
> Yup! And i'm still feeling put off from food today :thumbup: BUT, i can't sort out if it's just in my head or not :wacko:Click to expand...

But u never felt it the other cycles trying so its all good things heheee ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

J, agreed you are still early! Campn, your son is freaking cute! Gigs, no clue :(. I thought you confirmed O this month though

All my preggerifics, I just love looking are your fruit tickets :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Not sure about chipotle but not sure how you can blame them for an E. coli outbreak.... That'd be like me suing my employer because my students got me sick during flu season.... Seems silly to me not to mention difficult to prove in court.


Also just found out fresh and easy is bankrupt :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think the second one baby shower is up to the mom. But I like the idea of celebrating every pregnancy too. I know someone who had a sprinkle and someone else has a gender reveal party to célèbre at the baby. Both said no gifts on the invites because they really didn't need much they just wanted to get everyone together and celebrate. On the other hand my best friend had her 3rd had a shower because she was divorced and it was her SOs first baby. Plus she never really got to celebrate the other two as her ex was abusive.


----------



## claireybell

Ive never heard of a 'sprinkle' hehee thats too cute! & i love it :)


----------



## DobbyForever

JLM73 said:


> :-k
> I'm bored and in weird thoughts mode lol
> *Breeaa*Preggers
> *Claire*Preggers
> *Campn*Preggers
> *(Dobs)* sitting out a round( i think)
> *Gig*??
> *JLM*??
> list to be continued...
> :-k anyone else notice the Alphabetical pregnant thing?:rofl:
> Hope it continues to follow suit!


I hope for all your sakes you don't have to wait for me because between SO and my stupid body, shit will be a while.

Oh PL sorry your date got moved up. Don't feel bad collecting the EI. It's temporary. That's exactly what it was designed for.


----------



## JLM73

I have to catch up but all 3 tests this morning are :bfn:
And my urine was SUPER concentrated, almost orange!
Whatever lines we were guessing on were nothing since there is NO line on the Frer6ds, and it's been over 48hrs since the first one...more than enough time for doubling, and to at Least get a faint pink line.


----------



## gigglebox

J, i'm still seeing a line on your frer, to the right of your dots though...you can't see it irl though?


----------



## DobbyForever

Trying to catch up:

Rex, you are not out until the witch shows. I used to have regular 27 day cycles and then I didn't. You just never know. Charting bbt or even using opks gives you so much good insight into your system. And once it becomes routine it isn't bad at all.

Someone asked about bfing twins. My mom had a pillow that wrapped around her belly. She would put one in each side. My mom always feed them together, hungry or not. So if they cried, she somehow could get in position alone but usually my stepdad or I would go in and hand her the babies. I was so stoked to be a big sister at 8.5 :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I also see a lone on the frer to the right of the dots.


----------



## DobbyForever

Third one to see the line to the right and I am in the dark with a dim screen. You don't see it, J?


----------



## JLM73

Ok looking at these in person in hand there are NO 2nd lines on any.
Even when I added markers to the pics, there are NO lines in my pics on laptop- trust me I even tried Negative mode to find where to place markers, and the ONLY one that shows in Neg is the top cheapie-Assured brand.
So don't take any pink or shadows you see in that pic for anything.
TRUST me after 14 months staring at tests and 2-3 chems, I have no prob finding even the faintest ones lol.
I don't like that the tests appear diff on upload! WTH?
That's like building false hope! I am looking at them in person 3 diff light types AND a magnifying lens lol- nothing there! 

As for baby showers- I have everything I need except diapers. Kept everything from DS that was re-usable. So I'm set...just waiting on the:blue:


----------



## JLM73

No - theres no line right of the dots on the test- holding it in my hand as I type.
trust me if it looked like that IRL I would be doing back flips lol...and running out to get 5 more boxes of tests!


----------



## DobbyForever

Mk hoping the camera is catching something you can't. Remember where gigs swore up and down she saw mine and I swore up and down she was seeing things lol hope we are right


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm a spoiled brat. It's a celebration and gifts, first or second or tenth, are optional. My mom always raised me to show love always and gifts are not a mandated thing. It's just a way to show someone you were thinking of them. But why not be able to decorate and play games and eat food and gather for baby two? And if people want to bring gifts, clothes and disposable items ftw.


----------



## JLM73

:haha: Yea hope so Dobs, but I saw yours very easily and said "WTF Dobby!? There's totally a line there!"
lol.
Hopefully the camera is catching pink/red I can't see in person, but why does it not show on my laptop either when I place markers??
Something is weird:shrug:
Took them out of the cases and placed on white paper...even with LED on frer I don't see pink!? That's what's bugging me cuz I know new frers are known for testline showing- evap, vacant space etc...:nope:
I'm playing powerball tonight- so I can win millions and head STRAIGHT to a fertility specialist for IVF :rofl:
Reporter- Ma'am, what are you going to do with 900 million dollars?
Me-GET PREGNANT!!!! :haha:
*Here's all 3 pics, no markers:*


----------



## JLM73

Scroll back and see if pics are bigger now...Not sure why B&B is making them so small!
I just cropped and edited my last post of pics


----------



## JLM73

Good they are bigger now- I still don't see pink on the frer- fully dried now, I just see the gray thin line that shows on all the new crap-ola frers with curved handle:shrug:
In the last pic you can see how it's thinner than the control line...
Frer seriously needs to go back to the old model


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm...well if you're sure you're not seeing anything...

But i remain unconvinced  plus if you really did ov a day later...well, you're totes still in it!

Afm, craving mustard. Well, i was...i just had some on a hard boiled egg (i'm in the process of making deviled eggs) and that helped lol. Going to a party in an hour with food, so that'll be the real test if i'm feelin' food or not. As of now, i passed on bacon to eat mustard on an egg


----------



## JLM73

Well looking at my chart - if that mini dip 3 days ago was anything implant related, today would be the soonest I could get a squinter on a frer.
That would make me implanted 8dpo (7dpo per FF).
So if nothing shows well tomoro morn...I'm likely out, as AF is due Monday.
:coffee: ( been having half coffee, half hot cocoa lately yumm!)


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:shock: GASP! You passed on BACON!?!?
Yea you are sooo preggers :roll: lol
I never get sick during preg, even with the twins,and my betas were crazy high so tons of hormones flowing then- I couldn't eat much at a time with the girls squished in there lol, but I ate EVERYthing.

*Dobbers* The pillow you mentioned that wraps around you is the Boppy Pillow I mentioned...mom brain sorry- I didn't think to explain what a boppy pillow was :blush:

So I am staying positive minded since:
1- Maybe my vision has changed and I can't see faint"pink" in person, but can see it on uploaded pics?? ( doth the camera Mock me?!?!:growlmad:
2- I'm digging my chart! It's staying near the same range, like when I was pregger with DS- first part of chart was similar to this...
*FF Charts last 3 cycles- erratic*






*DS 2010 BFP Chart- more stable- compare to my siggy chart*


----------



## RexMom2Be

J- yours and my cycle are similar. Bfn again this morning, and I hate a spot of pink last night. AF is due Monday, and I usually spot 2 days before. So frustrating!

As for baby showers: Since this one wild be my first, I'll have a gender reveal party/shower I think. My mom, aunt, and sister are gonna spoil me and this baby rotten, I don't think they'd let me NOT have a shower! For the second, I would have more of a party but probably not gifts. 

If AF starts Monday- I'm placing a big ol' purchase on Amazon for a bulk order of OPKs!


----------



## RexMom2Be

And gigs: no appetite?! I'm getting super excited for your test!!!


----------



## campn

You ladies have been busy! I go to get blood drawn and you do that!? It's to check my thyroid since it hasn't been the best, but it really has to be fixed now that I'm pregnant or I could miscarry. Ugh anxiety hits again.

Jlm- I swear I could see a line on the FRER, but maybe all these new FRERS give lines which is so annoying, I refused to use them for early testing this month. 

Dobby- You better believe we will wait on you! It's bound to happen and we'll be there looking for lines with you!

Rex- So sorry about the bfn and the spotting, but you're not out til you're out, spotting could be IB, I had that with DS.

Again back to shower thing, I'd still like gifts like outfits or blankets cause even if it's baby #10, they still need to have a little something that is just theirs, and if it's a girl oh I better get outfits! :D

I feel so silly putting up a tracker, I almost didn't cause I'm not even 4 weeks! I just wanted to see how the big the baby is every week. Not big at all...


----------



## gigglebox

Awww hello little poppyseed!

I love when inactive (or lazy) members leave the ticker up and it's like, "the baby is the size of a jackfruit! 73824 weeks and 2 days pregnant". I chuckle every time. And then i wonder what a jackfruit is.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Hahaha my exact thoughts!! And they are still active and posting so what happened there!? Also a jackfruit sounds small (whatever that is) I thought they'd say something like "as bag as a baby kangaroo now!" Since they're 2 years old and all :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Jackfruit must be an asian thing. I always see them when I go to 99 Ranch.

I don't know. I have to want sex again before I can want to TTC. It's been so long my body is like what is sex? Do I need to have it? Pass. hahaha

GIGS bacon is the shit. Have you had chocolate covered bacon? It's a thing apparently hahaha. Have fun at the party! Hoping to see a bfp in a few days!

J, I hate the new frers. I miss the old design, too. I love the get pregnant thing. I was thinking something similar cuz I always enter the HGTV dream home sweepstakes just for fun. And I could just imagine being like SELL THE HOUSE AND USE THE MONEY ON PREGNANCY TESTS AND BABY SHIT!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Your mom is Thai right!? I bet you can make a mean pad Thai right!? I've only had Thai food once and it was AMAZING, but hubby thinks it's fancy and expensive, but he's more of a five guys guy (ewww) 

Also you've no idea how relived I'm pregnant so we are done with BD! I seriously dreaded it month after month, I mean sex IS good, but stressful never ending sex isn't my favorite. I told DH I got what I want so now I don't need sex again :p 

If you're still on the bcp it's probably why your drive isn't the same?

And YES to pee on endless pregnancy tests!!! Last time with DS I finished all the tests I had, so I started peeing on all my OPKS... I bet it's a cave man instinct when they'd pee in nature or something... Must. Pee. On. Stick...


----------



## claireybell

eeew Gigs Mustard on boiled eggs... Na ah not for me! I havent touched Bacon since my aversions started, too strong tasting & makes je yakky bleughhhh!!! But im oooober anticipating seeing your tests on Monday yay!!! 

Ahh Campn you have the fruit ticker too hehe! I had one aswell when i was a Poppyseed :) it passes really quickly for No2 you see.. 

Im so gonna Google Jack Fruit now lol..

I really dont think Frer shouldve tried to 'better' their test sticks??! I wonder if they ever get any actual complaints about the evaps, indent lines & the curvey strip?!! But J on the pic that has no line at all as you say, the pic i see as everyone else has seen the line to the right of the arrows.. Im holding out all good hope that your period will not arrive on Monday :)


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Dobby- Your mom is Thai right!? I bet you can make a mean pad Thai right!? I've only had Thai food once and it was AMAZING, but hubby thinks it's fancy and expensive, but he's more of a five guys guy (ewww)
> 
> Also you've no idea how relived I'm pregnant so we are done with BD! I seriously dreaded it month after month, I mean sex IS good, but stressful never ending sex isn't my favorite. I told DH I got what I want so now I don't need sex again :p
> 
> If you're still on the bcp it's probably why your drive isn't the same?
> 
> And YES to pee on endless pregnancy tests!!! Last time with DS I finished all the tests I had, so I started peeing on all my OPKS... I bet it's a cave man instinct when they'd pee in nature or something... Must. Pee. On. Stick...

Completely hear you on the sex thing!! Its great but hsving to cobstantly have sex alot more i found was stressy & now im relaxed now, if anything , ive found my inner Horny again haha!!


----------



## claireybell

So i found a pic on google of an enormous Jackfruit.. As Gigs said, baby is No of weeks old the size of a jack fruit hahaaa!! Big baby!! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsh8uwml7a.jpeg


----------



## JLM73

:-k Yea, no idea why the pink line shows right of markers, as it is not there on my original before upload...perhaps the diff btwn laptop contrast/colors and sight upload's??
I placed the marker using neg pic mode, and the dots are where the hint of haze was, moving it to right made the lines closer than normal for frer, and I def can see the evap/bare space. Dunno, hate em....:finger: frer new model!:finger:
LOL
Now I am scheming how to ditch mom in the grocery store in a bit, and grab more frer's without her seeing me:roll:
I HATE grocery shopping with her....you know what...I'm gonna go NOW back in a bit!!


----------



## campn

GOODNESS!!! That would be one huge baby bump :p yikes! When I see twin bellies I wonder if it hurts so much!? I was so sore from the inside in the last trimester with all the kicking, like I'm getting beat up on the inside, and my son was only 5 pounds! 


Claire- It's been so long since I was pregnant with DS! Over 4 years ago is when I found out, this feels so crazy that it's happening again.


Have you ladies seen "call the midwife"? It's SOOO good! Also, I love the accent, thank you Claire for giving us English TV shows!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just finished my workout! I'm hot and sweaty! Did a longer workout and I'm feeling great!

J I wonder what's going on with those test.. I wish there were more options of test that had a low sensitivity. 
Rex- as Campn said you're not out until you're out. Hopefully it was ib!

I haven't Campn. What's it about?


----------



## claireybell

Ive not seen Call the Midwifes but my Sister & oldest Niece watch it, i get random texts from my niece all upset & cooing Lol! Its got great reviews, Campn you probs know more about it ha ha! Ive only seen One Born every Minute & blub everytime i watch an episode ha ha! 

I fell pg with Riley in November 2011 so same kind of time ago as you Campn, i think Gigs was pg aswell then ;) i was totally addicted to B&B thrn aswell lol


----------



## claireybell

Check you out MrsG!! Good will power to get fit :) do you fo this every day now or every other? ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I work out every day. Some are lighter than others.


----------



## claireybell

J get the tests... Get the tests.. Ma ha ha ha (the plan laugh) lol


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> I work out every day. Some are lighter than others.

Thats excellent!! Over time the days excersise gets easier :) i need to start doing something, maybe i should enquire into Aqua Natal ..


----------



## mrs.green2015

What's that cb? I want o be active in my pregnancy. Well at least as much as possible.


----------



## claireybell

Aqua Natal is kind of like gentle water areobics when pregnant, very gentle & it tskes slot of pressure of everywhere from the water esp near the end i think when you feel heavy as! But supposedly quite good, i always wanted to do it before but i worked fulltime & itvwas never in the evening :( il find a link for info..


----------



## claireybell

https://www.csp.org.uk/sites/files/csp/secure/acpwh-aquanatal_copy.pdf

I think No 2 tells you about the benfits :)


----------



## campn

Claire- It's about these midwife nurses who work at a nun house and deliver babies, every episode has a special story about the mom and the birth and you get to see sooooo many babies. I started watching it in 2014 non pregnant and it made me cry a lot, wonder what I'll do watching it pregnant. 

MrsG- You're so impressive! I'm so proud of you for being persistent! You can't win with a person who never gives up right!?? I feel like a slob cause I'm not even taking walks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well if I'm honest I have an obsessive personality. When I get on something I do full force so if i can't get pregnant this month my energy needs to go somewhere! Lol 

Cb that's so cool! I'd like to do that too when pregnant.


----------



## JLM73

Talked mom into shopping tomoro but grabbed another frer 3 pack...really wish there was another competitive brand! so we shall see...


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Talked mom into shopping tomoro but grabbed another frer 3 pack...really wish there was another competitive brand! so we shall see...

Wondfo! If I really knew it'd show a line at 9 DPO I could have saved so much money and satisfied so much poas thirst! 

I've also heard answer was pretty good, but very rarely I ever see it at any store.


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> GIGS bacon is the shit. Have you had chocolate covered bacon? It's a thing apparently hahaha. Have fun at the party! Hoping to see a bfp in a few days!
> 
> J, I hate the new frers. I miss the old design, too. I love the get pregnant thing. I was thinking something similar cuz I always enter the HGTV dream home sweepstakes just for fun. And I could just imagine being like SELL THE HOUSE AND USE THE MONEY ON PREGNANCY TESTS AND BABY SHIT!

Oooh yes, i love me some choco bacon! There's a candy shop in the city that has chocolate dipped bars. Whole foods also has a chocolate bar with bacon in it. Sooo good.

I entered that contest once or twice with the same idea...i'd mever actually want to live in these places though. I wonder if theres a stipulation o missed about them, like having to own it for x amount of years before you can sell it.



mrs.green2015 said:


> Well if I'm honest I have an obsessive personality. When I get on something I do full force so if i can't get pregnant this month my energy needs to go somewhere! Lol

^this. My mind is constantly buzzing and if my thoughts aren't centered on something, i go crazy lol


----------



## gigglebox

Also...my appetite is still null. But, my boobs hurt :( i recall with des they weren't that bad in the tww so not a good sign :/

Aaaaand i'm reconsidering waiting until monday to test lol


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Also...my appetite is still null. But, my boobs hurt :( i recall with des they weren't that bad in the tww so not a good sign :/
> 
> Aaaaand i'm reconsidering waiting until monday to test lol

Are they sore in your non pregnant tww?? Symptoms change from pregnancy to pregnancy according to what I understand! 

Mine usually feel very sore in the tww; even this tww they were so sore and heavy!


----------



## mrs.green2015

when are you going to test then gig? How many dpo will you be?


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, i was trying to quickly type on my laptop but these damn ads were slowing things down and letters weren't appearing and i was getting QUITE frustrated...

As i was trying to say...

The trend of my boobs seems to be they hurt in their boob jail, but once they're freed at the end of the day, the ache fades. Such is not the case now, as they both hurt still. That said, they do not feel any different or appear swollen or any of those fun things. But definitely tender. Not placing stock in that symptom...

My stomach is growling and i can't feed it. I ate chick peas earlier, and that was good, but now when i think about finishing the can, i cringe. Wtf. If i'm not pregnant, i need to see a neurologist. Or a shrink. 

Tomorrow i'll only be either 7 or 8 dpo. My food aversion thing with my son started at 6dpo...so if it's the same, that would have been yesterday, making tomorrow 8dpo if going by symptoms only.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm excited to see your test gig! Fx for you. 

Well ladies I didn't win $900 million dollars! Guess I'll keep living life normally and not go blow some of that money. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Did anyone win? Hubs is in a pool at work (together i think they have 40 tickets).


----------



## mrs.green2015

My work did a pull last week and didn't win anything! I'm not sure if anyone won. I think it may still be too early tk know.


----------



## claireybell

OMG gigs now im oooober excited to see tests arghhhhh!!! Got my fingers, legs & anything that will cross - crossed for you :) :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies! Well, it's 7:22am and I'm sitting on the loo waiting for the test to develop. Man, i really have no willpower. I'm in the dark but 99% sure no second line is developing...


----------



## gigglebox

Thought something was catching my eye but pretty sure this is negative. Still time to turn it around though!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Thought something was catching my eye but pretty sure this is negative. Still time to turn it around though!:thumbup:

Gigs that's how it starts hun, and I see something on it too!! First test I took there was barely anything! I'm so excited for you! Tightly crossing everything for you!!


----------



## claireybell

I honestly can see sonething on that strip gigs ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb! But i feel like we do this song and dance every month...guess time will tell!


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Thanks cb! But i feel like we do this song and dance every month...guess time will tell!

Was that FMU?? Cause my SMU hours later was more obvious than my FMU. 

Eeeeeeekkk I'm so excited!


----------



## gigglebox

It was second, i guess...but i always get up to pee during the night so maybe it was even third lol


----------



## claireybell

Tried to tweak ye pic Gigs whixh contrast & colour enhancers, can you see the line s bit more? :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4gjxc6jm.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

& if you are 6ish dpo then it would be oooober faint eeee!


----------



## gigglebox

A smidgen lol, but i feel like you can tweak a line on any test, kwim? I've done it before and been wrong.

Do you ladies have pictures of your first squniter positives?


----------



## campn

Gigs here's mine, it really does look like yours. I thought I'm just making up lines at first. 

If you have a FRER try holding your pee 4 hours and retest!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmmm that is similar, although i do believe it's darker thank mine ;P

I'll probably break out the big guns tomorrow morning. no more testing today though....probably.


----------



## campn

Well this was 9 DPO, possibly 10 DPO if I ovulated the day of my positive opk. 

So ladies last night I went into our garage (Florida garage, so plenty of critters, yuck!) and went through some boxes we never went through since we moved here 2 years ago looking for my pregnancy book (mayo clinic guide to pregnancy) which I LOVED. Looked through 3 boxes and nothing, then I found a book that had a pen in it and I was like oh I want that pen, opened it and there was an alive cockroach running in there. I threw the book on the floor and ran as fast as possible inside, shut the door and locked it! 


I ordered the book online again but a used one since it was only $5 vs new for $15


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs something is catching my eye as well


----------



## claireybell

Pahahaha that made me lol Campn! But eeeeew cockroach eeesh!!! 

I been reading my massive Babycentre book of pregnancy this afternoon, i cant wait to breast feed, felt a bit hormonal reading up on everything again, labour still terrifying me Lol


----------



## campn

Ladies, I'm pretty mad at my big sister, she has been living in the US for 6 months with her 2 year old, while her husband is still in Egypt trying to get his paperwork done so he could join them, she's stressed and I get it, but when I told her and my little sister I'm pregnant she said "congrats" and hasn't talked to me since, while my little sister (also newly pregnant) seems so happy for me, 

When my big sister got pregnant I was over the moon for her, I was with her during her delivery, kept taking her back and forth to doctors (I still do), she stayed at my house for 5 months, used all DS's clothes, bottles, my clothes... just everything I was there 100% every step of the way fully supportive. 

I told DH and he said she's probably upset cause she doesn't know when she can have her next baby with her husband in another country, and I totally get that, I really would feel the same, but she's been really mean about it. 

I just feel so frustrated. Also few months ago she bickered with me and said well see you can't even get pregnant and that I probably won't and this really hurt. She's been living part time with me, and part time with my little sister and I feel so relieved when she isn't here since she demands we drive her wherever whatever time she wants, and her daughter bit my son so many times that she broke skin, and I know KIDS fight, but I can't deal with the constant stress of yelling at both kids while she's on her phone. 

Rant over.


----------



## JLM73

I am SOOO :sick: today ugh...got a migraine and I am NOT amused.

*Gigs* I see a little something like others said- any chance you are further than 6-7dpo? I recall you had the Ov pain coming and going...

I skipped the frer this morning- used the $ cheapie and Walmart cheapie.
I'm 12dpo today, temp dropped, AF due tomoro. Cm changed from creamy to watery?? and cerv is high for now... **Markers may be off a bit- my head is pounding from squinting)
*Hpts Wet*

*Hpts Dry*


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> I am SOOO :sick: today ugh...got a migraine and I am NOT amused.
> 
> *Gigs* I see a little something like others said- any chance you are further than 6-7dpo? I recall you had the Ov pain coming and going...
> 
> I skipped the frer this morning- used the $ cheapie and Walmart cheapie.
> I'm 12dpo today, temp dropped, AF due tomoro. Cm changed from creamy to watery?? and cerv is high for now... **Markers may be off a bit- my head is pounding from squinting)
> *Hpts Wet*
> View attachment 921922
> 
> *Hpts Dry*
> View attachment 921924

My cm changed from creamy to watery with my bfp! 1 frer with smu J!!! Come on!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry Campn! I hate arguing with family especially when something like that happens. My sister does that kind of stuff too. Hopefully she was just having a rough day and she'll come around.


----------



## JLM73

I'm starting a hold now so won't POA frer until 4 hr mark

*Campn* That was an awful thing she said to you!
She should be happy for you, especially all that you have done to help her!
If nothing else, she should be happy she will have a niece/nephew on the way
Sorry :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, sorry campn. I had some infertile women say some rude things to me whilst preggers, so i'm guessing she's envious. I had another friend with fertility issues basically roll her eyes when i was upset i was'nt pregnant yet, and another friend who went through a m/c give me birtually no sympathy when i had my c/p. Making babies is such a touchy topic...i understand it, but i would never be so rude, i don't think...it's uncalled for.

Shit i just noticed my air plant is seriously drying up. My green thumb is more of a brown thumb...

So, dpo wise, i'm more of 7-8 dpo, i THINK. I'll test again in the morning, no more today.


----------



## campn

Thank you so much ladies for letting me vent, it just really shocked me cause I expected more from her, being my big sister and all.

Infertility sucks, I wouldn't wish it on anyone and I see how it can really change you, when my little sister was going through it I asked her how she copes when she sees women around her falling pregnant all the time, and she said maybe they're struggling with things I never had to struggle with before so I don't feel angry or envious, we all struggle but in different ways.


----------



## wookie130

It's tough. :( 
I was very much traumatized by my recurrent miscarriages and stint with infertility. I was in counseling to help me cope with pregnancy all around me, and really, the only thing that truly helped me was having my first rainbow baby after my losses. It was a very dark and desperate time for me, for sure.

Giggle, I am not a great visual analyzer of the pee sticks! Lol! I don't want to say something, and have it be due to a case of line eye...


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, that's very true and poignant.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love what your younger sister said! That's so true and I'm going to remember that from now on. I will say that having a mc affects everyone differently or changes them and I can totally see how it would make someone snappy. Try not to hold that one against her.


----------



## campn

My younger sister had 2 miscarriages but she's been so supportive to me all along and now too, my big sister never had any problems conceiving luckily and she's the one who doesn't seem too excited for me, 

She has her reasons of course, and I'm trying to understand but it makes me a little sad honestly.


----------



## claireybell

I can see some fainties on those Dry tests J :) bring on the next Frer hehe! :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about your Sister Campn, she was probably having an 'off' day & didnt mean how bluntly she said it.. Maybe a lil envious perhsps, my younger sister is abit like that, i didnt get a Congrats from her until 4 days after i told her?! Really hurt me but then she apologized saying she had work stuff on blah blah.. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Jlm- I also see a line on the first signal on the second picture. Do you see it??


----------



## gigglebox

NO WILLPOWER. I know I'm going to be completely bamboozled this cycle but I really feel like I'm pregnant:/ tests are negative though. Bottom one is from this afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gigglebox

J, seeing it on the bottommost test


----------



## campn

Gigs- I see it on both tests, it looks like a start of something! You having any symptoms?? 


Mrs- When do you start ttcing again hun? Can't wait for you to get your turn!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I really think this is your month! I think it's just too early. 

Campn- the answer to that is idk. Lol I kind of assumed we would try next month but I asked hubs earlier and he said "well you said a couple months so in a couple months" so it's sounding like March. :( I know hubs is just really not feeling it anymore.


----------



## JLM73

Yea, I can see very faint lines on them, but the frer6ds in 30 mins will tell me if they are real or not lol.
That will be a 4 hr hold, with nothing to drink at all.

*Campn* I think you should put her on the spot and just say outright-"what's wrong? You don't seem happy at all that I'm pregnant"
Then she will either tell you why, or perhaps she doesn't realize you can read her so well, and will apologize ( which she should) and hopefully will learn to keep her envy in check.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigawatt* I see what looks like a faint pink 2nd line on your bottom test!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Gig- I really think this is your month! I think it's just too early.
> 
> Campn- the answer to that is idk. Lol I kind of assumed we would try next month but I asked hubs earlier and he said "well you said a couple months so in a couple months" so it's sounding like March. :( I know hubs is just really not feeling it anymore.

I think if you want to try sooner definitely talk to him about it, I thought about skipping months to put my due date far from summer but I thought what if those months is when I could have gotten pregnant!?


----------



## JLM73

Frer6ds:bfn:
AF due tomoro....ugh:cry:
*Regular lighting*

*Bright LED light*

I spotlighted the 2nd to show there is no pink line
The first pic "line" is the same test strip line everyone hates on new frers


----------



## gigglebox

J, i am on my shitastic phone and can't properly see...have to check back later to comment, but i hope you are wrong!!!

Campn, was it you who asked if i had any symptoms? Yes, just like campn with her clear skin, my "tell" is a general disinterest in food. 

Seriously ladies...no willpower. I'm on my way to pick up more frer's even though i have 2. But i think my kmart has the old ones...except they are stupid expensive


----------



## claireybell

Gigs will you be Frer'ing tomorrow fmu or smu?? ;) i have a very good feeling this cycle for you hehee!! 

Ah J sorry the Frers are neg still :( really am holding out hope that your period does not arrive tomorrow 

MrsG you should def chat with hubbard & say you wouldnt mind moving up the ttc date! NTNP is still kind of trying so if it happens, greatness all around :) hes probably feeling very bummed about what happened still.. Maybe the NTNP is a less stressful way of trying for him?


----------



## campn

J- I don't see lines on those hun, but I assume you didn't hold your pee or it was just diluted? Hopefully AF stays away. Are you gonna use the same donor if this one doesn't work? 

Gigs- I'm with Claire, I think this is your cycle! I need a due date buddy!


----------



## JLM73

Campn I did a strict 4 hour hold, my urine was SUPERconcentrated, so it def should have shown something- frer6ds def :bfn:

On donor not sure- likely will use the same one if he's willing to give a 3rd try


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer J :( hope it still changes for you! I really thought you had it :( 

My appetite is coming back i think :( not a good sign. I did end up getting old style frer's, so i'll use one of those in the am :thumbup: 

Mrs, just pounce your hubby during your fertile window. Maybe he doesn't want the pressure of knowing he's trying for a baby?


----------



## JLM73

Thx Gig...hope so too, but odds are against me now:(
MrsG I second what Gigs said- JUMP him lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol it's impossible to jump him because he gets home AF 330am! If I ovulate cd 14 it'll be next Monday and I'll have all weekend to get some...

J- so sorry :( but hoping it turns around for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Well then, hope you have a sex-a-thon next weekend!

J, don't know what to say :hugs:


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Lol it's impossible to jump him because he gets home AF 330am! If I ovulate cd 14 it'll be next Monday and I'll have all weekend to get some...
> 
> J- so sorry :( but hoping it turns around for you!

I'm pretty sure you can talk him into it, honestly it doesn't take much conviction once you're all naked :p all is fair in love and war! I think he may be just stressed out about TTC, cause who isn't!? So maybe just tell him we'll try but it's okay if it doesn't work, we'll not sweat it out.


----------



## campn

J- I'm sorry too hun, I really saw lines on all the tests except the last ones, but really FMU is the best to use very early on. See if AF shows tomorrow and if it doesn't test again.


----------



## RexMom2Be

Aww campn: if your sister is jealous, that's on her, not on you. She has to deal with how she's acting and none of it your fault. Your younger sister is so wise!

Mrs: I hope what the other ladies said works, and the NTNP can be HIS method, while you are full-on trying behind the scenes ;)

J: I have the opposite of line eye and never see anything, but I agree that FMU is best, hopefully AF stays away and you get something conclusive tomorrow!

Gigs:
I'm still holding out hope for you!

AFM: looks like AF hit this morning, and a day early!!! Ordering OPKs tomorrow and started temping again. Went golfing this morning and my man is making a feast with some friends tonight, so I'm distracted enough to feel OK. Now for the wait to O! Argh!


----------



## gigglebox

Uggghh wait to O is the worst! Glad that you at least have some silver linings going on there :)

I'm starting to get a little discouraged, only because i was feeling hungry tonight and my boobs still hurt, as they usually do :( 

I wish there was some way to know how long ttc would take. Like, if someone told me, "you will get pregnant in 11 months", i think the wait would be so much more tolerable. It's all the guessing and the waiting and the unknown that is so challenging to my soul, man.


----------



## RexMom2Be

Seriously! Then you could plan it all so much better. 11 months to plan a shower, get the necessities, load up on pregnancy books and Doctor research and all the goodies.


----------



## campn

Rex- So sorry about AF hun, first day is def the hardest so I'm glad yours wasn't too bad. Whenever I got my period I kept thinking "on to the next one!" That really helped motivate me. Now come on egg! 


Gigs- Omg I was just thinking the exact thing, if someone told me I'd have been calmer and more optimistic about it all, just like now, I wish I could see the future and see if this pregnancy will be a happy and healthy one or not. I am pretty confident you'll get a BFP super soon though.


----------



## JLM73

*Rex* Sorry the bitch:witch: showed up....

I always use FMU, but generally as long as I have cheapies I test 12 hrs apart.
Was really hoping the lines on the cheapies this morning meant something, but no way they show faint and frer6ds can't pick it up too, as it is MUCH more sensitive.
I will do a cheapie each morn until AF.
Honestly tho- I did EVERYthing as perfect as could be this cycle!:shrug:
I even broke down and bought PreSeed- which I def didn't have the $ for at that time. Stood on my head nearly lol for an hour!!!
temp confirmed O so no idea what I could do diff :(


----------



## campn

Jlm- Big hug. I know you did all you can, it's frustrating to go through this month after month, and still no success. Theres only so much we can do, we can have one awesome egg and sperm and lining and still it doesn't beat the odds. It's like playing lottery with your soul. Just stay the strong woman you are and try, try, try again! I had to literally chase an egg down that last cycle... you can do it! <3 <3


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm well let's think for a second. Maybe what you did was exactly what you needed, but the egg this cycle was a dud. I say continue on with the same method and see if it works, and just didn't work the first time. My friend had a growth in her uterus removed as the doctors thought it was preventing her pregnancy. I told her now that that factor is out of the way, it's like she's hit the reset button on ttc because the factors have changed...so you're kind of starting over with new factors. Does that make any sense?

I tend to babble...

Ducky painting anyone?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RexMom2Be

J: I feel the same way! We BD every other day, I eat and stay so healthy (I'm actually a bit obsessive), and he does too! We're both so active, with healthy eating habits and non smoking. I really though I'd have a couple cycles and be pregnant. How has it not happened yet? I agree with gigs and campn, you've got it figured out now, try again! Maybe this one was a dud.

Gigs; did you paint that?! Holy shit. I wish you lived closer! 

I'm feeling so good about this next cycle. I think I'll order preseed with the OPKs. I am ok with trying for a few more cycles before getting worried. In fact, the idea of being pregnant in the next few months is so exciting. It's now becoming more and more likely that I will get pregnant, statistically speaking, and that's comforting.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww thanks Rex! It's my new get rich quick scheme :haha: i painted it on a friend yesterday. I'm hoping to get requests to do more....posted them all over facebook haha


----------



## JLM73

Gigs that is Super cute!
Maybe you can suck in preggo biz by offering belly art that is a "gender reveal"?
Like teddy bears with pink or blue ribbons on, or rocking horse with colored saddle..dunno just brainstorming.

I will have to see if the donor is up for it...maybe offer him gas money ...not that he drives far at all, but maybe it will keep him going a few more cycles.

I know if I was a guy and kept giving free juice away, I'd call it quits after a couple tries assuming something is wrong with her, and she is wasting my time.

Also I have nailed every factor down to perfection...My problem is AGE , I'm 42...No changing that factor which after 14 months of trying I am really starting to think it's an egg quality issue maybe...Mom said her menopause started at 43 :(
Uh....so over all of this and I can NOT stand being on my period- I absolutely Abhor it.


----------



## campn

Jlm- Hun I don't think your problem is age, yeah it could be part but you ovulate like clockwork and your temps stay nice and high in your tww. Honestly your problem is you don't get enough man juice! If you could get him to do a few donations each cycle you'd probably get pregnant right away. 

Also if you're really concerned about egg quality I know soy can help. I think it's what helped me this month even though I ovulated later. 

Don't be hard on yourself. You're not your mom! <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree with Campn I don't think it's an egg issue but if you're concerned there are things out there to help out. 

Gig- super cute!! I love it!


----------



## JLM73

Thanks, but egg quality can only be checked via a fertility doc and embryologist...Big $ and I can't afford that.
When I was using first donor, I got 2-3 donations per cycle, timed near perfect everytime, and for a full year before that me and my ex had unprotected sex over a year, also perfectly timed- we were NTNP but I was charting every month, and using OPKs temping etc....
Not likely that 4 diff men in 14 months all have sperm issues:nope:
Also when I was a surro, my first couple - the wife was 42. 
I got to see the embryos before each transfer, and tho they fertilized perfectly, and were in 100% perfect conditions ( embryologist monitoring) by 3dpo most embryos were shedding cells , and by 5dpo all were.

I recall vividly bcuz he showed me each time. They kept telling her to use an egg donor cuz her egg quality was poor, but she wouldn't listen.

So even if I Ov like clockwork, egg quality is HUGE, and most fert docs say by late 20's it loses a bit of quality, mid 30's is nearly 50% worse, and 40's 70%+ of quality has dropped.

I'm just being realistic. I've never been one to try and fool myself, and the same way we repeat facts about most common implant day, and most common day for bfp etc, there's no point ignoring certain facts ...

Haven't talked to donor yet, but if he's not willing, then I have another search to start. Not giving up, but the facts are def getn real.
Every child I have had has been conceived first cycle trying, bcuz I have logged my cycles since I was 13 lol.
So the fact that it hasn't worked with 4 diff men (diff ages even), and throw in the 2-3 chems I had last year....My eggs are the common denominator.


----------



## gigglebox

Makes sense J. I'm so glad you aren't going to give up yet though. It's unlikely you're at 100% poor quality, so it's going to happen eventually!

Afm...bfn on the big guns :cry: I know I still have time but man...was really expecting to see at least a faint shadow. I'm getting worried now :(

Edited to add: just realized two things. One, that both other positives weren't seen until 10dpo. Two, if I only o'ed the early morning of the 3rd, that only makes me 8dpo today, very unlikely to see a positive. I'm feeling a little better with these realizations....but wish i hadn't used a frer today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## campn

Age is an important factor, but it isn't the only factor, in all seriousness it's not, it just usually means it will take you longer to conceive. I'm 4 years older than first time we tried for my DS (which took us 1 try) and this time it took us 6 months and I'm 28! I don't smoke, or drink (often) or anything. It just gets harder over time for everyone. 

I know these two beautiful girls who are like 19 and 17 and their mom had them at 42, and 44, and I would have never guessed it, they're model type beautiful, also we release different eggs every cycle, you just need that one really good egg that will be fertilized with all conditions being perfect. 

Don't give up, you know it will happen but the Stars have to align first! 

Have you talked to a doctor about it? I know there's a FSH home test you can take at CD3 to see how well your eggs are doing.


----------



## pacificlove

J, I am still holding out for you!!! :dust:

Gigs: FX, waiting for your pee sticks this morning. You and J's! 

Mrs: I agree, don't tell hubby when you think you are ovulating. Some men just stress too much about the performance thing. I took our initial NTNP phase as "let's have some fun with :sex: again". Try new things, etc From BJ while he's trying to win a computer game to untried positions on new surfaces. He'll stop paying attention to your cycle because you just surprised him with a new idea. He'll be thinking about that for a while. haha


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Temp tanked this morning...expecting the :witch: spotting later today, or overnight.
Grrr....Now I have to get with donor about trying once more.
My doc refused to do any fert testing including progest/fsh.
My insurance didn't cover it anyhow, and it's NOT cheap. 
Honestly I have spent all my savings over the last 6 months, so I am in the neg now when I buy opks, hpts, etc.
I need to get my biz restarted, and am going to have to put the money there for the next several months...

*Gigs* I think that sounds very good on your end that you may be testing way early. Sorry about the Frer waste, but hopefully you have more of the old style.
BTW, I can see the "line" on your test pic, that I was mentioning on mine.
It looks verrrry thin and Gray.... not sure how it looks to you in person:shrug:
I'm seriously thinking cameras can capture some things it's hard to see IRL...kinda makes sense as they can pick up diff lighting, and hues in the whole color spectrum thingy that the human eye can't see,

Kinda like :dog: can hear pitches we can't?:rofl: I have gone from seeing test lines to dog whistles:dog::haha:


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm very hopeful for you!! If I squint I can see something on the FRER, but at 8 DPO it's still really too soon! Maybe retest at 10 DPO then you'd get a better answer.


----------



## campn

Jlm- What a horrible doctor, it's still a routine test! Not a CT scan! Most insurances are pretty awful about covering fertility related tests, they think it'll cost them too much, I hate health insurance sometimes, the BS they get away with. 

Let us know how the donor thing goes, I don't see why he'd say no, it's not like he doesn't touch himself all the time :p 

I hope you're feeling better <3 shake it off and keep going mama!


----------



## JLM73

:witch: is here....scratch all previous posts of her coming later today ugh...

The doc won't run them because she is not a fertility specialist and FSH is fertility related only. So she knows they won't cover it, and therefore isn't willing to send a lab form for it.


----------



## gigglebox

PL, go back a page to see my negative this morning.

J, i think you're on to something there with your camera theory. It would really explain how we seem to see lines on the screen but not in person...which could or could not be a good thing. Is it picking up an early bfp or just the antibody strip?

Sorry that damn whore period got you. I really do think it,s just a matter of time, though. I hole youngin' donor is up for the challenge again :thumbup: do you have an HMO? Maybe she can refer you...? Also, invest in some ic's. Wondfo's are amazing and they appear to be close to as sensitive as frer. 

You all are kind for giving me encouragement :hugs:

I just have been through this enough to know a blank test when i see one...i know i have time though. The wait is killer. The thing of it is, if i'm not pregnant, my "tell" of not wanting food isn't a tell at all. It just means i need psychological evaluation, perhaps :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- sorry that bitch got you! Is there anything you can do to help egg quality without a doctor? Similar to how soy or cohosh is supposed to help ovulation?
Gig- don't give up hope! We're all pulling for you. 

Afm- cd 7 already... Really hoping I ovulate this month on time! And really want to hurry up and be February already. But on a positive side week 2 of my fitness challenge starts today and I've been doing so good. Plus my birthday is in a week. So yay.


----------



## campn

Gigs- 8 or 9 DPO is still so early, you may have not even implanted yet! With my son I kept getting negatives until 13 DPO, I completely gave up and I even had a beer! As long as the witch isn't here, you're good. I'm hopeful. 

Mrs- I hope you get a super obvious ovulation this time, even though you're skipping this month it still means things are still normal and good. And almost happy birthday! 

Ladies, I had cramping this morning similar to AF cramps, I couldn't go back to sleep and now they're gone but I'm still worried. I guess miscarriage at this point is 30% chance!? That is just too high of a chance. My tests are getting darker so hopefully the cramping isnt AF on the way.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I had cramps from 6dpo for about 2 weeks. And although mine ended in mc it has nothin to do with the cramps. I'm the type of person who Googled mc chances by day and asked my doctor. She said cramps are 100% normal it's implantation and uterus changing already. My downfall was the spotting. So don't stress missy!


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, cramps are totally normal. It's your uterus expanding, which feels exactly like it does when it contracts during your period.


----------



## RexMom2Be

Aw j: that bitchy witch. I'm going to try the soy thing this cycle, have you looked into it much? I'm 31, nearly 32, so my eggs are about 30-50% worse than in my 20's. :/

campn: don't worry about cramps! like the other ladies said, it's actually a good sign that things are happening in there for lil' bean!

gigs: 8DPO is super early, don't lose hope! Test again! I got Wondfos from amazon and they're lasted me 5 cycles, and i still have plenty left. POAS can be satisfied without using FRERs up!

AFM: so, today is AF's actual due date, but when i went to change my tampon, there's no blood. I am still spotting today, and had some pink spotting yesterday, which turned red, so i put a tampon in and bled very lightly (common for my first day) but usually by today I would be in pain and bleeding heavily. I'm not getting too excited, as all tests have been BFN, but if it doesn't full-on start today, I'll test again tomorrow morning!


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies. I feel better now, guess nothing about TTC or pregnancy is relaxing! 

Rex- I definitely recommend soy, I took it from 2-6 and didn't have any side effects other than my late ovulation, but I guess it still worked. I also used preseed and soft cups, maybe try a few things and see what happens?


----------



## gigglebox

I have 6 wondfo's left...if i knew any better i would have used one of those this morning. I'll definitely use one tomorrow morning.


----------



## gigglebox

WILLPOWER! Small personal feat! I DIDN'T pee on a stick this afternoon!

*feeling smug*


----------



## pacificlove

Good job Gigs!! LOL, the things that excite us. 

J, sorry the witch got you...

Me: I am trying to make a big decision, My work situation has changed and could head out to be with DH within 2 weeks. So DH would have to find us a different apartment to rent that would allow a 90lb dog and a cat. We would leave all the livestock here under the eyes of our renters (no livestock experience) and then drive back a few months later to pick them up... Honestly I don't feel comfortable with leaving the animals to a stranger who doesn't know a thing.

I could take the animals with me and risk biosecurity by putting them onto someone elses property near us only to move them again when we get possession of the house.

Once I leave here, I don't want to have to come back. Like a done for good deal. Does that sound selfish? DH is supportive either way, and I also think it would be hard for me to get time off a new job to complete our move.

I. Just. Do. Not. Know. Any. More.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa loving that smugness Gigs :) 

Campn i had achey crampy like af ones for days after i got my positive & still get them now, more so this wk actually! The lil shrimp is still nestling in hun so all normal ;) i dont remember feeling anything hardly first time pg but def more aware this time, more nervous most def!

Oh no J so sorry hun period arrived :( really thought this was going to be it this month, maybe you can see if donor boy can give you a couple of cups this cycle? Ive known a few ladies in their 40's who have fallen preggers, & your still having regular periods & def know your ovulating, its poopy but sometimes just takes time & one cycle of randomness :) hang in there, its gonna happen JJ :hugs: 

Ooh Rex!! Fx'd its some IB hehee! 

So just when i thought my sickness was easing off.. BAM! This afternoon, have some sickness claire uhhh :sick: think il go to bed soon to escspe it Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- yay! Don't give in!

Pl- sorry for the hard decision but i think I would feel the same as you. 

Cb- sorry about sickness! Too bad there isn't a quick fix. Soon this will be you Campn! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no cb, did you puke?!

Pl, what livestock do you have, exactly?


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to be dominating this thread today with inane updates.

My cervix feels weird! :dance: it's medium high and squishy, tightly closed...on the down side, something similar happened last month i think, so not getting too excited....but yes i am.


----------



## claireybell

Haha its too easy to get excited :) looking forward to some frer pics tomorrow, did yours have those indent lines Gigs? We have old ones here in UK still but some batches have crappy indent lines uhhh! 

Wasnt sick thank god but i thought i was honba.. Quick dash to bathroom eesh mouth watered the lot, im seeing this as a good thing as i never had sickness with Riley quite like this so it could be a sign of a girl.. Ha ha yeah right! No doubt its provs a boy :) 

Pacific, whats BioSecurity?


----------



## campn

Some line porn for you ladies. Hormones have definitely hit. I just spent 30 minutes crying HARD over something that happened days ago that I'm just crying over now, and I usually don't really cry. 

Awesome.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks campn, i was itchin' to see some lines. Progressing nicely i see! What were you crying about?


----------



## campn

I had to give up my dog to a neighbor I've had her for 5 years but she had so many problems health wise and we couldn't afford to get her the care she needs. I feel like I gave up on her but we will go broke trying to run tests on her. She's been with me every step of the way... When we first gave her to my neighbor I felt I was doing the right thing and didn't feel too horrible but now I feel like someone died... It's all hitting me so hard now.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm sorry campn :( i'm not sure those are hormones,that sounds like a tough situation regardless of your pregnancy status. I once had to give a guinea pig up because they're very social creatures, and her cagemate died, and i didn't have the time to give her attention. She went to a much better home but it's so hard...like you've failed them. BUT you are giving her her best chance! Better that than a shelter or something, giving her to a person you know will take good care was very selfless of you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keeping my fingers so tightly crossed for you gigs!


----------



## TexasRider

Well I have been stalking this thread for over a week now so I guess I will join in the conversation lol. 

I had to leave my pet when I left my ex husband. He absolutely refused to give him to me. I found out some time later that when he moved out to his house one of his neighbors shot and killed him... I was basically heartbroken. It was not a good situation at all. We don't have any pets as of now but when my daughter gets older we will get her a dog. 

Campn those lines are looking great! I'm just hoping I O soon. I've still got the ewcm stuff and I'm starting to feel a bit crampy... But my OPK is definitely negative. I can post a pic in a second.


----------



## TexasRider

Here is my negative OPK haha. I just hope it turns positive and my chart reflects that I actually did ovulate...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

Somehow I missed a ton of post? Anyway Campn, lines are beautiful and I'm so sorry about your dog. Like gigs said pregnant or not that's a tough situation and I'm sorry. 

Texas- so so sorry about your ex and pet. That's just horrible. Pets became or family. I would be devastated.


----------



## pacificlove

Nice progression Campn, sorry about the doggy....

Read so many posts I forgot who asked about our livestock, we have sheep (4), chickens (~20, lost count), ducks (80ish), turkeys (2) and quails (4) that will all move with us.

Gigs: keeping my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## campn

Texas- so sorry about your dog too hun, that's so horrible. 
You look like you're about to get that positive opk so hopefully you've been BDing!

Pacific- Wow! How do you plan to move them? I've no idea so I don't want to start naming transportation methods and look stupid. 

Thank you so much ladies, I've been a big cry baby the past few days it seems, but I'm glad you understand. They say it takes a village to raise a child, and you're my online village! <3

I've a doctors appointment tomorrow. I already booked it weeks before I found out I'm pregnant cause I was going to ask her to run blood tests to see if I've PCOS or whatever but I've no idea what I'll say tomorrow, oh hey turns out I don't need you after all? But I'm very badly due for my wellness exam as I haven't had once since my son was a newborn.

Odd question, do you ladies shave for your doctors!? I shaved my legs but I'm not really into shaving down there now... Don't think the doctor cares, not like she's buying me dinner :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Tex saw you lurking and was hoping you would come out of the shadows ;)

Campn, I don't shave. If I wear flats, my feet get smelly and sweaty. I just apologize beforehad and they never care lol. But I am sorry. I am not shsving for an appointment. I only shave for sex buaha


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Tex! Welcome :) that is devastating about the dog :( that's a fear of mine around here, living in the country...but our closest neigbors are more of a subdivision, and the lot next door is empty...so all i really have to worry about is the road :/ 

ANYWAY, your opk looks great! I'd definitely say you're about to ovulate ^_^ make sure you get in some :sex: just in case it doesn't get darker (some women can only get opk's to go so dark, but they DO ovulate)...not that i'm an opk master or anything...just a thought.

Real talk ladies....i'm about to go pee on a stick again. Waiting for hubs to leave the bedroom.

You know what i hate about periods? That our chat goes all quiet after someone gets theirs :( i mean, i'm totally guilty of it. I go ghost mode immediately after....it's like being benched during a game and watching other teammates play.


----------



## TexasRider

DobbyForever said:


> Welcome Tex saw you lurking and was hoping you would come out of the shadows ;)
> 
> Campn, I don't shave. If I wear flats, my feet get smelly and sweaty. I just apologize beforehad and they never care lol. But I am sorry. I am not shsving for an appointment. I only shave for sex buaha

And here I was thinking I was all in stealth mode lol. But yes I will try to keep up with the conversation.

Giggle- I've been BDing EOD at this point but I may go to every day soon. I was kind of waiting for my +OPK or a peak on my fertility monitor to start every day though so we don't get burnt out. It's harder when you already have a kid to get it in! Haha


----------



## gigglebox

PL, if it were me regarding moving all the animals, i probably wouldn't. I'd probably stay and suck it up for the last few weeks (albeit reluctantly). But that's just a lot of unneccesary moving and adjusting and readjusting...but then, of course, you get to be back with your lover....so tough call.

Campn, i wouldn't bother shaving if you din't feel like it. Personally, i keep trim but that was for me and hubs, not the gyn (got myself a handheld mirror with a handle when i was pregnant and could no longer see it)


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm always so happy when I see you post! I know you guys are still sick and not really ttcing but I miss you lady! I hope you're doing good <3 

Gigs- Oh yes I def went ghost mode too whenever I got on my period cause I felt like I didn't even wanna be around my own self. 

Ladies how do you know who is viewing the thread!? I've no idea!

Edit: oh it's all the way on the bottom. Feel pretty dumb now.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Don't feel dumb. It was about 3-4 years after initially signing up for this site that i discovered the "user cp" and found all my followed threads there. Up until that point i was going to each forum and doing a thread search lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I ghost. I just can't emotionally handle it. I'm still battling the depression, and by the time I have the energy to catch up there's like 15 pages lol.


----------



## campn

Haha I signed up on here in 2011 and I still have no idea how some features work! Adding my chart took me at least 10-15 minutes :p


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Yeah, I ghost. I just can't emotionally handle it. I'm still battling the depression, and by the time I have the energy to catch up there's like 15 pages lol.

Dobby we understand hun, you don't have to post until you're ready so take your time and whenever you do post we'll celebrate it! :hugs:

And I agree, I'm probably to blame for like 13 of those!


----------



## gigglebox

Indeed! Dobby posts bring me joy :dance:

Uggghhh xbox is updating and i can't test until hubs gets involved in a game. He must not know!

Holy crap, i just looked at my info there under my pic and saw i got on here Aug 2010! Omg! Scratch what i said earlier, it was 5 years until i discovered user cp lol


----------



## RexMom2Be

Hi Tex! Welcome! I'm new too, and love it.

Aw campn: that's tough, preggo or not!

Pacific: i agree with gigs, I'd wait it out. Tough as it is, if the animals were my income/lifestyle, I wouldn't risk it, that's a big move! Like you said, you don't want to do the back and forth. That's just my thought process though. How are you moving all of them? Stock trailers?

dobby: i agree! no shaving!

AFM: just after that last post, AF came full swing, loaded with cramps that made me shake, sweat, and nearly throw up. UGHHH!

BUT! I ordered OPKs, more ic, and pre-seed!


----------



## campn

Gigs- HAHA I bet you're feeling like you're committing a crime. I always hide the test in my pants, run to the bathroom and lock the door and my heart feels like it'll bust out my chest. Even your body knows you're being naughty! 

Rex- Oh no that sounds like a bad first day! I mean they're all pretty awful but usually the first is the worst, that's when I hate everyone around me, and myself :p


----------



## gigglebox

Still negative :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## campn

Gigs- DONT let it bother you, you're still only 8-9 DPO which is so so early and the wondfos aren't as sensitive. I actually tested with a cheapie on 8 DPO and got squat. It can change overnight!


----------



## JLM73

Guilty...
Once the bitch :witch: arrives Its like all the air is let out of the joy of TTC for me :pop:
I have been trying to stay busy today and am still waiting to hear back from donor.
I offered to give him gas $ if he could do 2-3 donations this time, but not a peep back.
Can't blame him really...as i said before, I wouldn't want to keep meeting up for donations and the woman not get pregnant. Guys already don't understand our cycles, so I will just have to hope he agrees for a third time ...

Campn- VERY nice line progression!! Glad you have an appt so soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Any other prospects lined up J?


----------



## campn

I hope you hear back from him, really 2-3 times in 1 month isn't that much, it's not like he has to burn energy BD, it's like an arm workout :p
Offering gas money is pretty generous of you and understandable. I hope this is your last AF this year! Also I agree that you should buy the wondfo ovulation/pregnancy tests pack off amazon cause you get so much for little! 

I still have a few tests so I'll keep testing every 2 days until I run out. I hate these first few weeks, they're scary and I'm very prone to being scared.


----------



## TexasRider

Awe J I know it stinks for the donor situation. I just hope it works out for you and you get more donations this go around. I feel the same way when AF shows up. Although actually this last time I was happy since she had last shown at freakin Halloween!!! I had to take provera to make her come so I was ready to get it over with. 

My dear daughter is sick. Running fever and cupping her hand over her left ear. So I'm pretty sure it's an ear infection. I had to take the day off tomorrow so I can take her to the doctor. It's hard to call in when you are a teacher. You have to get sub work all lined out and find a sub. Luckily we have an automated system now that does it. But coming up with busy work that requires litte to no explanation is tough...


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex, I feel your pain! I'm a teacher, too. People do not understand how much work goes into sub plans and prep assuming you get a sub in the first place. Then, you stress all day checking texts and emails praying nothing hit the fan.


----------



## JLM73

4 am and I am wide awake...as if AF wasn't bad enough...my new insur policy is not in effect yet, so I am without sleep meds :growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry J :hugs: when does it kick in?
Dobs & Tex, what grade do you teach? My mom taught learning disabled middle schoolers for a number of years. The past several years, they started giving her ED students since they weren't equipped to properly place them and didn't have the proper teachers hired for that. Not cool....but my Mom has the heart of a saint and dealt so well. Now, any time i run into her old students or i'm with her when she does, they tell me or her what an awesome teacher she was. 

Hmm don't know what the point of that story was except i love my mommy lol

Campn, i feel like a proper addict when i hide it from hubs, lol. I really want to surprise him though.

Under my sink is embarrassing. There are like a million empty preg test boxes.


----------



## TexasRider

I teach 6th grade and 8th grade. It's elective classes so it's nothing being tested by the lovely STAAR test here in Texas but it's a pain to plan 3 different things.


----------



## gigglebox

Rex, how many opk's did you get? Any hcg tests? Sorry af showed :(

As for me...

Getting frustrated. Still negative...I'm not discouraged, I'm just frustrated that I feel pregnant and these damn sticks aren't agreeing yet :haha: i am however going to start getting discouraged tomorrow if it's still blank :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

Jlm- Oh I hate when they do that! It SHOULD automatically start covering you the minute you sign up. My sister is about 9 weeks pregnant and still had zero checkups bec her insurance doesn't kick in yet.

Have you tried Benadryl, with melatonin? I struggle to sleep too and this usually helps (with some rum) but no more of that now!

Rex- I hear wondfo sensitivity depends on each batch and each test, sometimes when I tested for ovulation or now one of the tests will be more faint than the other, you could have a batch that isn't that sensitive especially if you're hCG is starting at like 2!


----------



## TexasRider

Dr apt for DD today at 10:15 and of course this morning she's not running fever and she's playing etc. But im going to take her in anyway and make sure her ears are ok. She's had issues with ear infections in the past and had to have a set of ear tubes
As far as TTC goes my temp is a little higher than its been in a week but idk if I have ovulated or not. I will
Just keep BDing and taking my temp. If it goes up again tomorrow then maybe I did. But who knows haha


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* not sure when insur will kick in as someone "oops" cancelled it in computer:growlmad:

*Campn* Donor text back that he is off the 2 days I need, so he said he's willing to do it again. Will be 1-22 and 1-23 (cd12&13)
I agree 2-3 donations in a cycle doesn't sound like much to ask, but keep in mind he has other ladies he is also donating to, as well as being signed up with the clinic still.
So he is very strict on not donating more than 2 times per week, because it actually takes about 3 months for sperm to mature, and if he gets called to the clinic and his :spermy: count is lower than they like- he will get dropped.
So as he is totally helping me out of the goodness of his heart ...I def can't pressure him.
If it's gonna work then cd12&13 should be fine, as I usually get +opks cd12-14 range, and O most months is cd13 or 14.
back to staying busy so I may not post as much...gonna try out some new art stuff..
:coffee:


----------



## campn

J- Hopefully being 23 he has an outstanding sperm count. Try using soft cups this time! They keep everything contained and right up there.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww great news j! Ohh please don't vanish! I want to see the at you're creating. That'll be keeping me busy, too--i have a large dog painting i need to finish asap. It's a wedding gift. The bride commissioned it, and the groom has been a friend of mine since high school. I an so bummed because we can't afford to go :( i hope someone records his reaction!


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle that's so cool! I am not artistic at all so anyone who can draw and paint and stuff automatically gets my awe! 
J- im glad your donor will work with you again. And that your cycle is so predictable too! That helps a ton.

Afm- my daughter has double ear infections so we started antibiotics today and hopefully she doesn't stary to have recurrent ear infections again and we are forced to do another set of tubes. 
On the TTC front I have very little cm of any kind left. I'm going to do another OPK but I doubt it will be positive. Looks like I may not ovulate. Thank goodness I go back to my doctor in February to go over my charts and have my pap. Then again it's still early so maybe I can still ovulate.


----------



## RexMom2Be

AF is a jerk. Glad your donor is doing 2 session for you, J!

Gigs: I want to see the painting!

campn: i heard they may have differing sensitivities, I'm hoping mine aren't too high, since I'm not actually sure if/when I ovulate, as I've never tested for it before. I have regular cycles and heavy periods. Ugh.

AFM: Started charting again!

I ordered the pack of 50 OPKs with 20 HcG tests, so now I have 50 of each! (I already had about 30 ic's from the last time I ordered) also ordered pre-seed. Not drinking my beloved beers during this cycle, drinking tons of water, and taking vitamins. I'm now fully invested in TTC rather than taking it easy, haha!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, really hope you don't have to do the tubes. And maybe you ovulated already and just didn't get fertile cm. Maybe try some preseed?

I'm over here nearly having a meltdown...i just feel in my heart of hearts we "did it" this cycle, and i'm so nervous i'm wrong. I'm feel nauseated, not sure if it's from being upset or a symptom thing. 

I can't wait for tomorrow morning.


----------



## gigglebox

Hopefully your diligence pays off, Rex! I'll be sure to post the painting when i finish it :)


----------



## TexasRider

Only time will tell giggle. I got some pre seed and I used it everytime we bd from cd8 till last night. Hopefully I will get a higher temp tmrw and it will confirm that I Od. Just not sure right now


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, keeping my fingers crossed for you!! C'mon BFP :)

As for me: I was writing up my resume and cover letter this morning. All my tasks at work have been given to the person who will be taking over for me so had plenty of time.. considering I don't have a computer at home, this is the best time for it. 
GOsh, I hate writing resumes. Thankfully DH is helping me with the fine tuning. haha. He has hired and read lots of people in his job and knows what people look for in a resume.

Being hopeful today.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- really pulling for you to get a line tomorrow!

Afm- today is exhausting and kind of sucks. Looks like we're not longer buying that house. Has some problems and unless they agree to fix its no longer worth it. So now we're back to looking. And work is stressful!


----------



## campn

Gigs- I swear I'm nauseated for you, I know how you feel exactly cause it's all still so fresh in my mind. I'm with MrsG and really pulling for you hun, come on you shy second line!

MrsG- Nooo I hope they agree to fix it! Looking again sucks cause we've been there, but if they don't you'll still find an even nicer house I know, you won't even care you lost this one. I still hope you don't and that you get it, maybe agree to meet half way?


Ladies I had my appointment, Doctor just went off my last menstraual cycle date and says I'm 5 weeks, but I know I'm 4 I just didn't want to try to convince her without a scan. She did a pap and felt my uterus and she said it feels enlarged since you're pregnant. Now I wiped and there are very tiny spots but it's probably from the Pap smear right!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes I would say it's from the pap Campn. It happens to me sometimes too. 

And we're not meeting them halfway because they're major repairs and not something we want to take on. Honestly the house won't be worth it without fixing it. They'll never sell it.


----------



## campn

If they don't agree to fix it (or pay you the amount it'd cost) then walking away is the smartest decision. We almost bought a house that we fell so much in love with and I still really love the house but it'd have been a money pit so we chose to walk away. It was the right decision, although you do feel like you just went through a breakup.


----------



## claireybell

Good evening my lady bugs :) 

I really have a good feeling Gigs!! How many dpo you on tomorrow 9-10? I was 10dpo & all tests before were blankety blank white! Fx'd eee!! 

The few lil drops of blood are def from pap test Campn, i always get that when non-pg so its all normal hun! How you feeling? 

J hope you managed to get some shut eye last night or early this morning! 

Sorry the house has fallen through MrsG but money pits are never good esp when you guys want to expand as a family very soon, the perfect house is just waiting for you :) 

Hi Texas! No doubt your due to ov with all the ewcm on your chart, preseed gels great, i used Concieve Plus :thumbup:

Sorry af got you Rex m, CD1 & bring on next ovulation :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, I really hope my uterus cooperates and I'll finally get confirmation tomorrow. 

Mrs., I'm really sorry but the house thing fell through. I've been there too&#8230; It's super frustrating but the houses we have ended up with have been great and I'm glad it didn't go any other way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, I hope they agree to fix it. Maybe their agent will talk some sense into them.

Gigs, hoping you get a line tomorrow but you are still early.

Campn, I never bleed or spot after paps but when preggo I did. Freaked me out but is nothing to worry about.

Tex, hoping DD's ears are alright. Glad she is on the up and up.

J, glad things worked out with donor! Hopefully it will work out with O date. I hear a couple days before is actually the ideal 

I teach second grade. It's a cute age/ grade. I have a tough group this year, but j absolutely love them. We had a field trip today. Fun but exhausting.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Mrs G that the house deal fell through. Unless the sellers will fix it, I'd walk, it'll be for the better. There will be a time where you won't regret it. Maybe not now, but when you do find that dream home!


----------



## TexasRider

Oh wow Dobby... Second grade! I couldn't teach ones that little 6th grade is about my limit. Actually I don't even like my 8th graders. They are rude little suckers who think they know it all. 
Mrs. G- I agree with everyone else. If they won't fix it then find another house. It may take longer but you don't want to inherit other peoples problems. Especially since the inspector already pointed it out. 
Afm my OPK is clearly negative. The line is barely there. And my cm is even less than yesterday. I'm hoping I wake up with a higher temp that might indicate that I actually ovulated but we shall see..
I'm going to go back to work tomorrow and send DD to school. If she starts running fever then I can go get her but I need to try and get back to work. It stinks trying to take off more than one day at a time...


----------



## campn

Dobby- I've always admired the work that teachers do, mine were always so caring and very serious about giving us their best effort and always happy to see our accomplishments. I remember so many of them cause of their support and love! I bet they love you!


----------



## gigglebox

Glad DD is on the mend, Tex.

Dobs, back at the beginning of this thread i think you had a particularly challenging little boy...am i remembering that correctly? How is it going with him?


----------



## DobbyForever

Depends what day you ask them ;). Although one of my chaperones awwed pretty loudly cuz one kid hugged me like he does every day. That's my fav thing about second grade. You still get hugs, but they are more genuine than kinder or first. I have taught K, 1, 2, and 5. 2 is my favorite thus far.

PL, Gl on the job search! Not that you need it


----------



## DobbyForever

Ummm I have like 5 hahahah. Theings were good then they went on Christmas vk and are little poops again. If it's my special needs kid, he's trying his best. It's all I can ask. He is finding healthier ways to express his feelings. He is now reading at beginning second grade level instead of end of kinder which is exciting.


----------



## gigglebox

That's great news Dobs! So glad he's coming along <3 

honestly, i'm so excited for des to hit that age range. Maybe a little younger. I love little kids, like 5-7 range.


----------



## DobbyForever

They are they best. I want one. :cry:


----------



## wookie130

I'm a special education teacher! Lots of fellow teachers on this thread! :)

My kiddos have been sick today too, Texas, particularly my 16 month old son. He projectiled vomitted on me 3 consecutive times this morning (it was HORRIFIC!!!), and I can't even describe it. Then, it switched over to 6 VILE incidents of diarrhea. No fever, no appetite, and goopy eyes. My daughter, the almost 3 year-old, just had a bout of the scoots, and that was it, but she'll probably decline over the next few days. Ugh. I missed work today, and my husband (who is also a teacher), will stay with them tomorrow so I can go in. It's some type of stomach virus that's been going around their daycare, and it's just nasty!

Anyway, some of you may remember that my DH and I were NOT actively trying to conceive, but behaved rather irresponsibly a week and a half ago or so. I'm kind of the oddball on this thread who really SHOULD be praying for a BFN, and it probably will be, when I test on Saturday or Sunday of this week. However, I've been hit with "third child" syndrome, and have terrible baby fever at the moment. My DH has put his foot down on it (rightfully, I'll add...it really is NOT a good idea for us to go for a third), but hormonally, maternally, and emotionally, I'm sort of praying that I am pregnant at the moment. Ugh. I am truly and utterly grateful for the two little people I have been blessed with, and I love them beyond all measure - they do complete me, and they're the reason I do EVERYTHING these days. I suppose that makes it easier for me to justify mentally expanding our brood by "just one more", even if physically it isn't a good idea for me, nor is it wise financially, space-wise, etc. for our family as a whole.

So, there it is. I am enjoying this thread, I'll say. 

J- I know how you feel. I haven't quite reached 40 yet, but I am 37, and I do feel my fertile days slipping away. Normally, I am quite fine with this, but since I'm experiencing some baby fever as of late -ugh. It's like someone stuck an hourglass in my face, and the sand is running out! Good luck to you on the donor situation...at least this next cycle will be covered. I pray it's your lucky cycle!

Campn- The spotting is really most likely due to the pap. The cervix is so vascular and sensitive during pregnancy - I spotted quite badly with my son until 14 weeks, due to having to take vaginal progesterone suppositories.

Giggle- You're really testing early...I pray those Wondfos are merely giving you the hpt "run-around" and that you're truly up the duff! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Up the duffl. That makes me giggle. Hoping you get a bfp Wookie! You'll find a way to make it work :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, :hugs: how are you two doing these days? How's the counceling? How's SO? 

Wookie, hi again! Sorry to hear about the sick kids :( really hope you and hubs don't catch it. Not sure what to say about the third kid, but if you're feeling complete with two, might be best to keep it that way considering all the factors. As women, we tend to let emotions drive us...sometimes it's a good thing to have a logical man come along and shed some practical light on situations.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I need to go back and catch up but I wanted to check in while I'm on this awful treadmill. I'm totally ok wit the house situation. I really feel if it's meant to be it will. Or we'll find a better one! But I may or may not have broken down to hubs about Ttc. And basically he's not saying no. He's just saying I don't wanna know and It needs to be spontaneous. Challenge accepted! Already have been looking online at lingerie and have come up with some ideas. the only hard part is the opposite schedule thing. This month I'll only be temping and if I ov it should be next Monday so I'm not buying opks but next month I will so I can be "spontaneous" at the right time. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yay mrs! Great news!

Ok ladies...I just had a HILARIOUS realization...

I was at walmart the other day, and went to see if they had any frer's, like ya do...

Their shelves were practically wiped CLEAN. There were a couple equates and that was pretty much it. And i was like, dayum, must be a lot of people trying to get knocked up.

Well it just hit me right now...

Almost exactly two weeks ago was new years...

It's not people trying, it's people thinking they have drunken made new years babies :haha: lol!

Ahhh lawd, if i'm pregnant this month i'm definitely PLANNING my c section. No way i'm going to compete with all these ladies in l&d hahhahahah


----------



## campn

Wook- Sometimes the things we try to stop, fight and avoid turn out to be the best things that could have ever happened to us, so many things in life I tried to avoid by all my means thinking it'd ruin my life turned to be the best things. My DH also doesn't want a third (we're still just pregnant with #2!) but for me it's more of an open ended question, knowing myself I could probably want a third, but I don't know if I will or not, but my DH's mind is made up. 

BUT accidents happen after all no matter how careful you are. I'm also secretly hoping you get a BFP and then your destinies will be decided for you!

Gigs- HAHAHA that's so funny! OMG! I'm one of those women! 
Also, November is a big one for birthdays ;) Valentine's Day!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha gig! That's so funny! Father's Day is a big one for ladies getting knocked up too. 

Dobs- glad you popped in. 

To all the teachers- you're all amazing! I couldn't do it but you're all so important. 
Wook- I hope you get the answer you want and whatever will be the best.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and I forgot to ask! 
Texas- you are talking about if you ovulate. Do you have trouble ovulating or have you not ovulated in the past?


----------



## TexasRider

Well I had my iud out in June and had 2 28 day cycles and 29 day cycle. I'm fairly certain I ovulated those times. But then I had an 18 day cycle and then a 15 day cycle. So my Old OB tried me on clomid since she said I "most likely" wasn't ovulating. I then went on to have a 65 day cycle with no ovulation and no period. I saw a new OB and he ran horomone tests that came back normal. So he gave me provera to start my period and told me to chart so he could see what was going on.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh wow what a long journey already. I'm sorry. Hopefully you'll ovulate this month!


----------



## TexasRider

It didn't take very long when I got pregnant with my daughter. We only tried 2 months. So yes it has been way longer than I thought it would be. But from Oct till December 31 I didn't ovulate at all so I'm hoping if I can confirm ovulation then it will be easier to get pregnant... That's the theory though


----------



## gigglebox

Funny how a lot of us are in the same boat, i.e. Getting pregnant was a breeze before and now...not so much.

It's 3:08am. My body won't let me get back to sleep. I was having this horribly dream that my brother was strangling me, telling me i was a weakling because i couldn't take it. Now, he and i are best of friends now, but when we were kids he beat me up (along with my other brother), and he would totally do something like this--not actually strangle me, but maybe punch me hard and when i cried he made fun of me for being weak.

Anyway, i couldn't breathe in the dream, and i actually woke up gasping for breath. I'm anticipating this test so much that i can't fall back asleep, no matter how i try to distract my mind. It's so frustrating...this was part of the reason i just tried to set a testing date and be done with it, because month after month i have terrible sleep during testing days. And it's so frustrating because it's like, here, have some shit sleep, oh you're not pregnant, now your period will start and you'll get shit sleep again getting up a million times to change your tampon. 

Grrrrrr.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm out of my mind with nerves right now. I'm listening to hubs get his lunch together, and he's about to walk out the door, then i'll test...

I'm so nervous, running through things in my head, what if it's positive? What if it's negative? Why is my body being so weird? Maybe i've just been fighting off illness this whole time...or i'm just crazy. What if it's pos....it's probably not going to be. I'm working myself up over nothing. Period will probably be here on Friday, or be a tease like last month and hold off a day...

THAT'S IT, sound of husband leaving the house...now to wait for his car to leave the driveway...

Gravel's crunching under his wheels...

I'm going in.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm absolutely crushed.

A negative on a FR6DS on 10dpo is NOT good.

I was so sure. 

Now I just feel like I can't trust my body, I can't rely on the only symptom i've randomly gotten when pregnant. Now i'm reeaaally questioning if that c/p was real or just a faulty new FRER. I had the not wanting to eat symptom, so I assumed I was pregnant because i've only had that with Des...but I can't even rely on that, apparently. 

I just don't even know what to do with myself right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I know it's hard because I feel the same way. A frer at 10dpo for us is usually accurate, but you really never know. There are so many factors. That's why you're not out until the witch shows. Big hugs


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Dobs
Sorry for the dramatic play by play...
And for inquisitive minds, here's the test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Giggle, I'm sorry. :(


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm so sorry!! Those BFNs are soul crushing, I never listened to the voice of reason and waited to test on like 12 DPO, always danced this little dance of shame with the devil, every month, every night, shitty sleep, can't wait to test, testing, feeling crushed then it's the same thing the next day. 

It's gonna happen, I convinced myself I've PCOS, estrogen dominant, fibroids, just everything that could be wrong I convinced myself will go wrong, I even convinced myself I'd need IVF, and that I'll never have another. The brain is such a jerk when you're down, it starts whispering awful things in your ears. 

You'll get pregnant again, you've been before and you will again, you're healthy and you ovulate regularly! I told the OB yesterday it took us 6 months to conceive and she said oh that's absolutely normal! 

Sending you big hugs now! :hugs: also like Dobby said, you're not out til you're out. Countdowntobaby website says at 10 DPO you're most likely to get a false negative.


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle- so sorry I know it sucks seeing bfn is never fun but there is still time. 10dpo is pretty early so I'm hoping you get a positive soon.

Afm my temp is up more today. If I play with FF then it gives me crosshairs on Monday with another high temp. I hope it stays high. Last month it would rise for a few days and then go back down. So we will see. I have a decent chance of conceiving but it would have been better if I had Bd sat sun and mon instead of just sat and mon. But I was afraid I would burn us out on BD if we started every day too early lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, i know ladies...it's just i was so sure.

This wait is brutal.

And because I'm desperate and evidently determined to waste tests...here's a wondfo with smu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> I'm absolutely crushed.
> 
> A negative on a FR6DS on 10dpo is NOT good.
> 
> I was so sure.
> 
> Now I just feel like I can't trust my body, I can't rely on the only symptom i've randomly gotten when pregnant. Now i'm reeaaally questioning if that c/p was real or just a faulty new FRER. I had the not wanting to eat symptom, so I assumed I was pregnant because i've only had that with Des...but I can't even rely on that, apparently.
> 
> I just don't even know what to do with myself right now.

I'm sorry gigs. I was hoping to see your bfp this morning. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

hi girls 

just sneaking in on the works PC for a quick mooch, Gigs so sorry Frer was negative hun :-( but as Dobby said your not out until AF shows the grim face, i know it frustrating but i have every hope its gonna happen soon :) :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Can i ask honestly though, when did everyone here get their first positive?


----------



## claireybell

With Riley is was 9 but that was barely there, this one was 10dpo but barely there, more clearer on 11dpo. My sister who has 4 now always implanted later from 11/12dpo everytime & she had cramps etc days earlier.. :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Gigs, with my son I didn't even get a positive until 13 DPO hun, so it's very possible you implanted late! With him I lost hope too and was getting ready to try the next month. 

This time I must have planted early, but 9 DPO is when most women implant, so if you implanted last night, your urine today wouldn't have enough hCG to be picked up, especially if you're at 2!

10 DPO is too early to give up!


----------



## TexasRider

With my daughter I didn't test till AF didn't show up that day. I tested at night with almost clear pee and it was a very dark positive... My husband was like "maybe you should wait and take another test in the morning just to be sure" &#128563;


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks :hugs: it's been one of those "when it rains it pours" days. My mom came down to watch Des so i could go to the dentist, but i got there and they said theydidn't take my insurance (even though they said they did when i made the appointment). And my mom told me my favorite teacher in high school died.


----------



## campn

Gigs- last cycle I was so convinced I was pregnant, I was crushed when I started spotting at 10 DPO but the next cycle I got pregnant, so the end is near but we don't see it when things don't work out. Once I got the BFP all those hard months and heartbreak all went away and you then think oh that wasn't bad, totally worth it! 

Only a matter of weeks for you!! ;)

Sorry about your appointment and your teacher, it def pours when it rains doesn't it!?


----------



## claireybell

Sorry to hear your old school teached passed away Gigs :hugs: its never easy hearing that news even when its been years. 

Have i read this right, you went to the Dentist & they said they didnt take your Toe?? Im confused lol


----------



## campn

Dobby, I finally got the clearblue advanced test and it said "pregnant 2-3" 
I was really expecting 1-2 since I'm only 15 DPO, I hope it's not twins!


I texted the test pic to my husband and he was like "2-3 what!? Kids!?? Woman get your eggs to go one at a time!!" 

I can't stop laughing, he's probably about to cry now thinking I'm having triplets.


----------



## pandacub

Hello ladies, I have been lurking and stalking your thread for, what seems like, ages... I have unexpectedly found myself in the TWW. Being honest, I'm hoping I'm not. My OH lives 100 miles away, we've only been together 8 months and we haven't even met each other's kids yet! (I have a 5 year old, I'm just a lazy ticker-er!) 

We had sex on the 2nd Jan & had a bit of an uh-oh. When I went back home, I calculated whether I was fertile at that time and turns out it was smack bang in my fertile window! I Think I ovulated somewhere around the Saturday as well, as I had one side cramping and lots of ewcm in the morning? However, I'm completely new to all of this so I don't actually know for sure, I've only deduced this from reading about ovulation signs this week. 

I tested this morning, it was a BFN, but I know I'm not out of the woods just yet.. Period is due near the weekend I think so we shall see!
Just thought I'd pop my head in and say hi & I love your conversations on this thread!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, i just literally lol'ed. I was on my phone, i was using swype and tried to swipe the word, "insurance", didn't see it said toe until now, and i'm cracking up.

Hi panda! Looks like you and wookie are sharing a boat this cycle.

Where is everyone in their cycles?


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle I am pretty sure I ovulated this month... Need a few more temps to confirm but my Bd looks decently timed. I should have BD on Sunday and maybe last night too but im in with a chance. Especially since FF thinks I Od Monday if I get 1 more high temp. Looking back I had like 2 days of spotting that may have actually been AF before I marked cd 1 as AF. if that's the case then I would have Od on CD 14...which is "normal" Lord please let it be! At this point a BFP would be good but a regular cycle would be Awesome!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Dobby, I finally got the clearblue advanced test and it said "pregnant 2-3"
> I was really expecting 1-2 since I'm only 15 DPO, I hope it's not twins!
> 
> 
> I texted the test pic to my husband and he was like "2-3 what!? Kids!?? Woman get your eggs to go one at a time!!"
> 
> I can't stop laughing, he's probably about to cry now thinking I'm having triplets.

OMG I laughed so hard. I needed that. Shitty day. Sorry everyone else, not catching up. My head hurts so much. Just look at it as closer to 2 than 3. Or.... go get a beta hahaha. I have had both pregnancies with high hcg and single and high hcg and twins. The twins doubled every 30 hours whereas my singleton was high but just less than doubled every 48.


----------



## RexMom2Be

Popping in to say: gigs, don't give up yet! It's still early.

Claire: how ya feeling?

Mrs: sorry about the house- hopefully this happened to get you to the house that's meant for you!

AFM: still dealing with the witch. Crazy busy at work. Thank you all for posting so I have something to read when I need a break!!


----------



## wookie130

gigglebox said:


> Can i ask honestly though, when did everyone here get their first positive?

With my daughter, not until 13 dpo, but I'll admit that I hadn't tested until that point, so I'm not sure how early I could have gotten that BFP.

With my son, I got a fairly visible (but still pretty faint line) on a blue dye test at 9 dpo...I didn't trust it since it was a blue dye test, so I tested the next morning with an FRER, and it was positive.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to you tex.

Heads up...there's a good chance i'll be going into ghost/lurker mode soon. You know, like ya do.


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Good luck to you tex.
> 
> Heads up...there's a good chance i'll be going into ghost/lurker mode soon. You know, like ya do.

Will miss you gigs cake! I hope you'll come back here in like a day or two with a positively positive pregnancy test!


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Dobby, I finally got the clearblue advanced test and it said "pregnant 2-3"
> I was really expecting 1-2 since I'm only 15 DPO, I hope it's not twins!
> 
> 
> I texted the test pic to my husband and he was like "2-3 what!? Kids!?? Woman get your eggs to go one at a time!!"
> 
> I can't stop laughing, he's probably about to cry now thinking I'm having triplets.
> 
> OMG I laughed so hard. I needed that. Shitty day. Sorry everyone else, not catching up. My head hurts so much. Just look at it as closer to 2 than 3. Or.... go get a beta hahaha. I have had both pregnancies with high hcg and single and high hcg and twins. The twins doubled every 30 hours whereas my singleton was high but just less than doubled every 48.Click to expand...


Glad it made you laugh, I should start writing down all the mind boggling things hubby will say these coming few months. Sorry about your head Dobs, I hope that persistent sickness goes away so you can catch a break <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Well talking to my mom made me realize I haven't eaten since ... Lunch yesterday and I slept 6 hours when I need 9. I'll be fine once so brings me dinner


----------



## JLM73

Just poppin in to say :hi:* Panda*- welcome
Funny how the regs here are starting to lurk, and the lurkers are coming out lol.
I'm cd3, and the :witch: is taking it easy on me, thankfully.

*Gigs*:hugs: Sorry hun, I was where you are just a cpl days ago- sucks ass!
And yeppers on the it rains it pours.
-I need to get biz going and no $ to do it at this point...
-Son failed his driving test today for not using his turn signal:roll:
so now I get to chaufer his ass a few more weeks...
-SortaSO, turned SO, ...ugh- our schedules are so opposite, and he has Sooo much going on btwn his job, family, and apt search that I just don't have the energy to do all the work...
:pop: BFNs when you gave 100% really deflated me this month....I just wanna :drunk::wine:...but then I will just feel:sick::rofl:
F my life...


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: J, at least we can be sad together? Tell us more about how things with SO are going! And how long until DS can take the test again?


----------



## campn

Dobby- Goodness get something to eat ASAP and sleep! That's no way to recover, your health must be priority also girl! Hope SO brings something yummy. 

J- I hope you get your business rolling around soon, financial stress is a big thing to deal with on your own, but you can do it! 
DH failed his driving test TWICE cause he ran red lights, talligated and a bunch of other horrible things because he thought it was an indycar race apparently! Sorry you're gonna have to drive him around for longer, but it's probably the last weeks you'll even see him around, once he gets his license he'll be out all the time!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello ladies. 

Sorry gig! Big hugs. 

Campn the 2-3 things made me lol too! 

Afm- I've been so busy all week I don't even know how I've had time to breath. Especially today. And wwwhhhhyyyyy won't these cramps go away?!? It's been like 3 weeks on and off. I just can't anymore. Ya know those days you're just grumpy and you have no reason? You actually have reason to be happy but you're grumpy? Ya that's me right now. lol think I need to go to bed.


----------



## claireybell

Hi ladies :) 

Just under an hr to my first midwife apt eee! Hope they do the heartbeat as with Riley she didnt but i was less weeks so fingers crossed :) 

Hope your feeling better today Dobby :hugs: 

Gigs, anymore frer testings??? :) 

Looking after my nephew the last 2 hrs, hes 18months & mega grumpy & wont nap, you kinda forget what its like when they get much older, all this to come again haha


----------



## gigglebox

Morning all.

Mrs, i think i'm in that state, too. We just got up but i'm already counting down the hours until Des' (maybe) nap time so i can rest a little and eat my favorite chocolate that i bought yesterday (however i've had no appetite for it, so we'll see) and watch extreme homes and dream about a house i'll probably never own.

To answer your question cb, i took one last FRER this morning. At first there was that shadow line and i wasn't even excited about it, i just instantly got pissed off. Imjust walked away for a few minutes and when i came back it was faded.

I'm done testing this cycle. Af should be here saturday, just in time for my trip out of town to surprise my dad for his birthday.


----------



## campn

MrsG- Oh yeah I know what you're talking about, really women have so many hormones prego or non prego that are always playing us without our attention! The week is almost over so that is awesome. 

Claire- So so exciting hun! I hope you get to hear it! Did you get a scan yet? 

Gigs- My life exactly. Every morning I'm sitting on the couch grumpy with a three year old who demands to watch monster trucks at 8 am... He watches it ALL the time. I love him to death but there's only so many monster trucks I can handle. When is nap time!? Come on already. 

So there's something on your test??


----------



## gigglebox

No nothing on my test. There was a faint line while developing but it went away at about 4-5 minutes or so. 

Des goes through tv obsessions too, lol. He picks one show or movie and just wants to watch is on repeat. Earlier this week it was Tangled...now it's old donald duck episodes.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- sorry. Big hugs! I absolutely hate testing. 

That's so funn about your boys. My husband is that way.... lol and we watch the WORST shows! Like monster trucks or fishing.


----------



## wookie130

Bah, I just got AF. For the second time this week, I'm missing work, due to feeling like total crap on a stick...I think I may be on the verge of getting what my baby son had earlier in the week with the pukies, poopies, and general nastiness. 

I'm not as sad as I thought I'd be that I got my period. I nearly bought some FRER's last night, and planned to take them over the weekend, but something stopped me...perhaps my intuition spoke to me, and persuaded me to wait on it. I still have baby fever do an extent, but I am also relieved that I'm not pregnant. Physically, it could actually kill me, due to the windows/thin areas in my uterus that nearly ruptured during my pregnancy with my son. 

Honestly, I don't think the desire for another pregnancy stems for the actual desire for another child. I think it's actually the desire to relive the baby days, and perhaps just feel all of the wonder and anticipation, and that yearning to fall in love with a newborn all over again. It's selfish, really, because as I've learned, the baby days are short, and bringing another kid into the family would most definitely strain us financially, leave our current kids with less attention, time, space, etc. It's nothing more than whimsy, and I truly need to come to terms with the baby days being over, and that we should not bring a third child into the mix. I guess it will take time, and there is a grieving process that goes along with it. 

But, it's for the best, and I realize that.


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, boy and their shows, eh? Though my hubs is more of a gamer...not much on tv but HUGE on games.

Wookie, having children is such a tricky thing. The constant fight between logic and emotions is not an easy one. When you had your second, did you treat it as though it was your last pregnancy? Maybe try to look back on that experience.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wookie- so sorry you're conflicted. It must be really tough especially since it's about babies and our womanly hormones take over. 

Cb- how was your appointment??


----------



## campn

wookie- It's understandable, you're having to say goodbye to this season of life that you've enjoyed so much, that season of our reproductive years is short but you still have so many awesome seasons ahead of you! Like sleeping all you want, not changing diapers or wiping crayons off your walls!
When you can go out and leave your kids at home without needing a babysitter and you come back to chores done! AHHHH...


----------



## campn

Gigs- My DH is also a big gamer, he hid it so well when we were dating cause if I knew I'd have been like BYE! It bugs me when I ask him to do something now and he says "hun I can't, middle of a game!"

But really all men have a hobby some way or another, I'd rather he stays home and play video games rather than go out "with the boys" and go drinking or gambling.


----------



## JLM73

:shipw:
cd4...nothing exciting...
I hate this part of ttc...the annoying TWW before the real TWW...
feel like I am shipwrecked, waiting for rescue:shipw:


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, yes! I agree. I'm totally fine with the games.

J, i hear you on that. It's the worst...worse maybe even than the time between knowing you aren't pregnant and waiting for af to show up...because at leatst you know she's coming and when. Waiting to ovulate is torture.

F that, it's all torture.

I was talking to hubs last night, and he was basically saying how men don't understand women wanting to be pregnant, that they are excited for the older kid stages while women crave the pregnancy and babies. I don't 100% agree since i hate the infant stage...but we did conclude that men want children, but women NEED them.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I wanted kids so badly but I still seriously don't get why I do, or why most women do! A big part of it must be instinct cause why else in the world would I want to push out a person out of my "fun zone"? I don't get it.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:friends:
I have always said we feel the NEED to be pregnant and have babies because it's what our bodies are meant to do as Women.
Hell every female species on the planet was mean to reproduce! Period.
(save male seahorses...no idea what happened there lol)
But real talk- we were meant to reproduce, and when the body doesn't pull thru for such a basic function...it feels like we are not "whole" or like something is very wrong with us, especially when nearly anywhere you look while out n about we see preggos...

Men are just more detached- baby making for them FEELS no different than having a solo date with their handTMI- stroke stroke....finish.
Their "end" is the same whether they are alone or with a woman, or an orgy lol.

For us baby making changes our chemistry, our bodies, hell it even shoves all our organs into positions they never were before!

I just write the detached thing of men into caveman thinking...
But seriously - what is cooler than having the ability to CREATE a new life- to create a new human being??


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, so true. It does make you feel inadequate to "fail" at reproducing...i know it's really not failure, but man, i feel like a loser today.

Especially since i'm doing the exact. Same. Thing. I do every month...which is obsessively pour over the interwebs for false hope of a late bfp.

Anyway...

T minus 20 minutes until i can sob into a box of chocolates.

For the record, i still feel symptomatic and it's pissing me off.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I felt the same way hun with every bfn I felt like I failed a test, which technically maybe I did, but doesn't mean we are failures or losers, just means that my egg just wasn't fertilized this cycle! It's hard to see it when you're still ttcing but once you get this BFP you will! And I know that will happen so soon for you. Des will be getting a sibling in 2016!


----------



## pandacub

Grr, I wrote a whole post this morning before work and forgot to press send :doh: 
Wookie, I'm totally with you on feeling conflicted. Although I KNOW that it is not the right time to conveive, there is nothing more I want to then have another baby. But I want it to be different than when I had my first... I want to have all my fingers crossed for a BFP, and tell the father and have him excited, and to go baby clothes shopping together, and have someone there to go out at 9pm when I'm craving ice cream. When I told Jacobs dad I was pregnant, he broke up with me a few weeks later and promptly started seeing someone else. He's a half assed dad and he pisses me off. 
Saying that though, I have actually planned out several (very detailed!) scenarios of what I could do if I did fall pregnant now! Christ, I've even been looking up maternity pay and the like. 

I think I will cry, whatever the result is :shrug: 

I can't keep up with who has said what :haha: I remember someone was going for a scan today though, hope it went well!


----------



## claireybell

Arggghhhh just wrote out a whole post & knocked the google button on my phone! FFS! Now its all gone & im cursing grrr!!


----------



## claireybell

My mw apt went well, 12wk scan next thursday eee! 

Hang in there Gigs its gonna happen hun! 2016 in the coming few months is gonna be it for you ttc'ers :) and.. Period may even yet not show the face :hugs: 

J bird ;) so another 7 days or so until pending ov'ing.. Eee! Did you manage to get donor booked for a couple of visits this cycle?? )))

Omg my SO watches repetitive crap on tele! I only get a look in when he falls aslerp on sofa in eve lol! He loves Storage Wars or Pawn stars .. Great :thumbup: Riley loves to watch on repeat, bob the builder or Paw Patrol zzzzZ! Save me hahaa


----------



## gigglebox

Yay cb! Can't wait to oogle your scan and have a guess at the gender.

Love storage wars...i forgot about that show. I'll have to see if it's on netflix


----------



## pacificlove

OMG we may be able to try and catch next months egg already! Aim for the February egg and not the March one as I thought this whole time!!

DH is confirming it and I'll let you know tomorrow, so hopeful today :) Our new property has a cottage (beside the main house) on it and the tenant is leaving it at the end of the month. Since we already own the property but seller isn't leaving it until March 1st the realtor suggested that we ask the seller if we could occupy the cottage until then. 

CB: happy to hear your scan went well :)

Off to read back a few pages now


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's amazing news pl!!! That sounds so promising I don't see why the seller would care if they already had Someone living there


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies you all sound like you are under the weather... C'mon over: I have lots of:wine: alcohol in the freezer. Been trying to lighten the food and beverage load to take onto the road with us. I finished the Vodka on some tomato juice with some other spices on the weekend. :blush: 
I am in the last 2 weeks of work, and they have been tough. C'mon over!


Gigs, sorry your tests still haven't turned into a BFP...

Mrs: technically the previous owner is still "entitled to quiet enjoyment" whatever that means.... can I bring 80 ducks?


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* great news on the ttc move up!

AFM mom is being a total B today.
She had a tooth pulled and is acting like she just had heart surgery.
My sympathy only runs so far, as we both have medical backgrounds and both know it wasn't major surgery.
I am without sleep meds the last 6 days, and she has no sympathy for me.
She just lectured me about sleeping during the day :saywhat:
As soon as I pointed out people in pain don't take time to argue moot points for 20 mins, she stormed off to her room....
Grrrr
Really could have used a lotto win yesterday....


----------



## campn

J- Awww so sorry hun! I think people are at their worst when they're in pain, so maybe you should avoid her for a while. I'm sorry you haven't been sleeping that's torture! Have you tried doing a bedtime routine that tells your brain it's time to sleep? I usually watch something on tv that isn't brain stimulating and turn off all lights 2 hours before I'm ready to sleep.


----------



## gigglebox

PL!!! Omg so excited for you! Lol, quiet ducks....what are those?

Yeah, i'm bitter and had a pity party in my car about not being pregnant yet again...but i feel slightly better after reading, in a fair amount of detail, how much has to happen for pregnancy to occur. Tonight I learned that even if an egg is released, it still has to be "picked up" by the fallopian tube. I didn't realize that was a step in the process! Like i kind of just imagined it exploded straight into the tube, kwim? And then it sits for 30 hours before it moves further along in the tube, and that's when fertilization happens. So then it rockets into the uterus, and THEN it floats about,dividing and whatnot while drifting to an implantation spot. So according to this article on a medical site which i wish i could link, that whole thing about taking 6-ish days to reach the uterus is incorrect.

KNOWLEDGE. The more you know...

Anyway.

How tf do we ever conceive?! Such odds against us! 

Hmm...

Well J, I too am sleep deprived. Can you tell by my ranting? I have no problem getting to sleep initially, my problem is waking up in the middle of the night...then i can't shut my brain off.

And wtf, your mom is off her rocker, dude. *raises glass* here's to the two of us having amazing prosperous businesses this year and great success at the markets!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL, congrats on the exciting news! Glad the house is coming together, and I missed a lot but you bought this person's house... The word entitled bothers me. Ducks can be soothing. Ish. hahaha

Gigs hugs hugs. 

J also hugs hugs. Sorry mom is a poopy person again. I agree with trying to do something quiet, calm, dark, and soothing. Mindless tv is my go to, but I need like 9-11 hours of sleep a night so I'm pretty much out by the time I hit the sheets.

Everyone else, I have a huge headache so I haven't read past this page. Sorry! Sending positive vibes your ways though!


----------



## campn

Gigs- I read that like 50% of pregnancies fail before they even implant! So all those months I'm sure we had fertilized eggs that just failed to implant or implanted for a few hours only! It's a miracle! It's just pure good luck, perfect timing and optimal conditions. 

I really feel like last cycle I had something like that happen cause I felt implantation like cramps and started spotting 5 days before AF was due.

Now you had your pity party, shake it off and get up again! You have a goal in mind and you'll make it happen!


----------



## TexasRider

Sorry Ive been Mia today. My
Baby brother and his wife had their baby today. It was a bit intense. He was sunny side up and she tore pretty bad when he finally came out. And they had to use the forceps to get him. He was too far into the birth canal to do a c-section. I didn't get to hold him but i will go back to the hospital tomorrow to get my baby fix... Oh and my husbands sister is pregnant right now and she's in L&D with contractions but she's only 35 weeks. Her baby shower is supposed to be Saturday! I hope they get the contractions stopped... 

Anyway it's been an exciting night and I am worn out. DD still doesn't feel great her cough Is getting bad so I am glad it's a 3 day weekend. 

It does suck the pregnancy is so hard to achieve and really when you think about it so many things have to line up just so in order to make it work. We will all get there. The odds are in our favor to get pregnant eventually but it takes its toll on us emotionally for sure. Ok I'm done im rambling lol


----------



## JLM73

yea I've had insomnia for like 20+yrs...ANY little sound and I am wide awake for hours...so nothing helps as far as natural remedies, soothing sound, reading, boring programs etc. I eventually fall asleep, but ANY noise ( car passing, neighbors dog, my son gaming after midnight) and I am wide awake.
Sleep meds just help me get back to sleep. Trust me it sucks to be exhausted and not be able to sleep...

*Gigs* you know I am the link queen lol. I have several that breakdown the hours of O to fert to implant.
There is def a holding time in the tube for 30-33 hrs, and the egg can NOT attach to the wall before this period passes. That's why I don't put thought into "implant" dips before 6dpo....scientifically, it's not really possible. The egg has to divide a certain amt AND the zona pellucida (outer shell) has to thin in order for implant to occur.
Also *Campn* is right as well about 50+% of pregnancies failing during or just before implant. 
We only seem "broken" because these new more sensitive tests let us know earlier than ever that an egg fertilized....doesn't mean it will make it thru implant however ( which takes a couple weeks, not a single day).
https://www.glowm.com/section_view/heading/Egg Transport and Fertilization/item/316
https://www.infertile.com/get-pregnant-ch-1-natural-pregnancy/
https://www.ucsfhealth.org/education/conception_how_it_works/


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, wow what a thrilling day? And what's the 3 day weekend for? Am i forgetting a holiday?

Campn, i think my c/p was a case of that too, since i only had the one faint line (fainter that night, gone the next morning), like it started to implant but failed. Guess we'll never really know :/

So...
I went back in this thread and found that i was describing residual o pain and a soft, open cervix on the 4th...so it's possible i'm only 10dpo today...

I'm not testing anymore though. If af doesn't arrive this weekend i will test monday.

Ooooh i'm so hoping this turns around! False hope partially restored!


----------



## campn

It's amazing any of us made it! Definitely survival of the fittest! I don't think your body lets any fertilized egg implant too, it has to pass tests and prove its superiority. That's why the vagina makes it so hard on the sperm to make it there, it wants the best one.

Although in my life I've met people how I thought to myself "how the heck did they make it to that egg!?" Again, pure dumb luck!

Gigs, if you're 10 DPO then it's DEF still very early in the game hun!


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's Martin Luther kings birthday Monday! So 3 day weekend!! 

I have tons of cm today (creamy) and cervix seems to be getting a little higher. Hopefully I actually ov this month and don't just Gear up to.


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> OMG we may be able to try and catch next months egg already! Aim for the February egg and not the March one as I thought this whole time!!
> 
> DH is confirming it and I'll let you know tomorrow, so hopeful today :) Our new property has a cottage (beside the main house) on it and the tenant is leaving it at the end of the month. Since we already own the property but seller isn't leaving it until March 1st the realtor suggested that we ask the seller if we could occupy the cottage until then.
> 
> CB: happy to hear your scan went well :)
> 
> Off to read back a few pages now

Ooooh def keep us posted Pacific!! Exciting eeee!! How lovely though, new Cottage & new pg, lovely :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Yay cb! Can't wait to oogle your scan and have a guess at the gender.
> 
> Love storage wars...i forgot about that show. I'll have to see if it's on netflix

Tbh, Storage wars is slightly more tolerable than what he sometimes watches Operation Repo' what a load of shit that is & the fights are so fake!! Tv man crap lol!! 

Omg yes im dying to gender guess with the Nub theory, Rileys was wuite obvious at 12wks he had a winkle lol


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks mrs, since i don't work (and i can't remember dates worth a hoot) i totally forgot! Plus hubs is a mechanic so he doesn't get all the federal holidays off. He'll be at work monday :(

When are you expecting o?

Lol campn! Haha i'm pretty mean in my own head...i meet rude ugly (and i mean ugly on the inside) bitches with kids and i'm thinking, "who would want to have sex with that?!".

Had some jiggy time with hubs this morning and it had a mild burning, which is what i get close to af :( so i'm really thinking she'll be here any time today, or this weekend. Blah. Oh well...where's the reset button?


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies...
*Claire* have you tried any of the wacky gender tests on line?
I know there is one with urine and bleach, and another with urine and baking soda or something??
There's alot of vids of gender tests on YouTube.
*Gigs* I hope you are wrong about the witch! But you can try the bleach preg test too lol. I think lots of foam is positive, and little or none is neg??


----------



## wookie130

Ummm...

So.

You know I got AF yesterday? Well, it was basically a single smear of toilet paper of brownish blood on the toilet paper when I wiped, so a put a pad on, and carried on with my day. There has been NOTHING since, which is really not normal for me. This AF seemed to come a bit earlier than I expected also, although I haven't been tracking my cycles, so I could easily be wrong.

Still no sign of AF this morning. It's wierd.

???????

I am going to resort to NOT peeing on a stick for a few more days. I was expecting my period somewhere around the Monday/Tuesday mark, and if I don't have any more bleeding, or have this stop and start type of thing going on, I'll test. This is weird for me, though, and if I'm not pregnant, I'm worried something else is going on. I did have this weird kind of shooting pain in my right ovary yesterday, which I do tend to get in place of actual menstrual cramps on the first day of a typical AF...but the light blood smear, and then absence of blood is just strange for me. My first day of AF is light to medium flow, but there's usually some continuity with it...it never just stops like that, for more than 24 hours. 

Hmmm.


----------



## TexasRider

Wow wookie that is weird... I hope you get some answers. Its just nice to know either way. 

Giggle- maybe you are right and are only like 10dpo. Hopefully that is true and that's why you got bfn. Fingers crossed

Afm- temp still up so I'm confident I ovulated. So now I just wait and see if we were successful or not. But really I have already won since it looks like this cycle won't end up being 65 days long. And actually even though it says I Od on cd 12 I had 2 days of super light red bleeding before i marked cd 1. So technically I could have ovulated on cd14 if I had counted the first day of red as day one. I just wasnt sure since it wasn't very heavy. It doesn't really matter much but if that is the case then that means I will Have a 28 day cycle.

I'm going back to the hospital today to get some new baby cuddles. I didn't get to hold him last night so I will make sure I get to today!
My other sister in law got sent home but she may not be able to come to her baby shower since Her hospital is 3 hours away and she may need to stay close. So now I have cakes and cookies that i ordered that I have to go get saturday and may not even have a shower&#128553;


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, I have had that happen too.. AF never used to spot, she'd always show up and "flo". Only in the last few months my body has been spotting, then nothing for 24hrs, then more spotting and nothing for 24hours. Then AF.
Keepig my fingers crossed this is implanting for you!! 


-----------
So every morning I go out to feed the ducks with the dog. In the dark I saw all the ducks huddled into one corner piling on top of each other. As I am opening the door into the run, I see one shoot straight up, about 4 feet. My ducks are way too fat for that height... 
I dig through my pockets fishing for my cell phone and something shoots up again. WTF!

Here is what I discovered:
[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_20160115_051743.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20160115_051743.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Been loosing ducks to him all winter....

So I tried to shoo him out but he kept flying into the net that covers the run (half of the run is netted, the rest as tons of string run across). So I changed the tactic in trying to pick him up. I could get within a foot of him.

Change of tactic again: run the dog inside and grab a thick cloth. Found a worn sweater real quick and went back to the duck run. After 3 attempts I was finally able to pick him in a bit of my sweater. After a quick thought I decided to put him into a dog kennel instead of releasing. If I had just released him right there he'd be having another duck for dinner. 

Fish and Wildlife is supposed to come out and get him sometime today. :happydance::happydance: Hopefully no more dead ducks.

Apparently I impressed the fish and wildlife guy since I caught an owl with my own hands. (yes I wore thick leather gloves). I just called them again and spoke to a different lady. As soon as I mentioned "owl" she got all giddy and excited. Am I the talk of their office??

------

In other good news, DH talked to the seller. She has not been able to find herself a new place. DH suggested she could move into the cottage and we go into the house. So that is happening in the next 2 weeks I think. We'll be reunited in ~3 1/2 weeks:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie, that is an interesting turn of events...i'm excited to see what happens!

Tex, yay for a normal cycle!

PL...WOW. I was like, oh no, she had to kill and owl lol! I'm glad this happened to you first...i don't know what i would have done. Now i know! Well, kind of...i don't have a cage :-k 

And fantastic news about the house and your separation being shortened!!! That's so great, i can't wait to see pictures and get you back on the ttc bus!

Afm...mild af cramps. Still bankin' on her showing up but i'm going to have to look into that bleach thing you mention J lmao


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle: legally we are not allowed to shoot owls here. Nor do I own a gun... He's pretty, I would have felt bad. 
And a solid cardboard box would do as well ;) Tape it up good and watch those talons..

Getting really excited about the move now :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

I am so excited for you!

I know we can't kill hawks but i'm not sure about owls...

I've seen a cat lurking around today. He's a mostly gray tabby with a white face and paws. I named him Prescott :haha:


----------



## wookie130

So, in a moment of unbridled panic, I ended up calling my OB's nurse, who told me that I need to take a pregnancy test tomorrow morning. If that is negative, and I don't get my period within the next week, I am to retest. She did feel that perhaps my period could have begun, and then became delayed due to this stomach virus thing going around my family...I did wake up at 2:30 (after having the most weak and exhausting day EVER yesterday) a.m., with horrible diarrhea that went off and on until around 10 a.m. today. So, I suppose this could be the reason my period kind of started a bit, and then stopped?

I don't know. I'll test tomorrow a.m., and then wait and see what happens.


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow Pacific what a gorgeous Owl but demon owl gor butchering your lil chicks/ducks!! Yay for rendezvous with hubs in couple of weeks & everything us starting to fall into place :)

J ive done a random gender quiz but all say 'could go either way' pah!! I msy seek some more though haha! Have you seen SO lately or any plans this wknd? ;) 

Hope they not af cramps you having miss giggles :( stay away witchy witch!!! 

Awww im such a Cat lover, we have 2 girls from the same litter, gray tabby sounds lovely :) 

Wookie, Diarrhea has delayed my period before, i know this is a ttc thread but hope your period fors arrive as you are hoping.. Alsorts delay them!

Aww Texas enjoy new baby cuddle :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately, there are af cramps. Bitch is here proving...

A. My symptoms mean jack shit
B. I really don't have a clue when I ovulated this cycle. 

Going by LP, should have been the 2nd. I'll have to go back and read what symptoms I mentioned that day, but i know pain lingered into the 4th :shrug:

Oh, hi there cycle five. Can't say it's nice to see you...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- sorry she's on her way in. Always is rough. 

Pl- so excited for you!! That owl is so pretty. Glad he was caught safe. 

Cb- any guy feelings on what you're having?

Afm- such a busy weekend planned and I'm so excited! I'm praying I ovulate this month and on time. Hubs is off Sunday and Monday. With cd 14 being Monday so.... Here's to hoping. Lol 
With fitness I've lost about 5 pounds and I feel like I've lost some inches but I'll be measuring later.


----------



## campn

Wookie- I envy your strength. I'd have tested 500 times already! I'm secretly hoping you get a BFP but I know you're torn between both, so I guess whatever it'll be will be destiny. <3

Gigs- I feel good about your next cycle! I gave myself 6 months before I thought about getting help from a doctor cause I'm the type that quickly runs to worst case scenario so give it a few more cycles! But I've already decided cycle #5 is yours!

Pacific- You're so bad ass! That owl is super pretty though, too bad he's naughty! 

MrsG- I'm sure you'll ovulate hun! It's common to have an off cycle but it's also random so I don't believe it'll happen again. March couldn't come sooner! And 5 lbs are a lot! Go you! 

AFM- exhaustion has really hit me, I told my doctor I'm always tired since I'm a mom at my appointment but now it's doubled. I took a 3 hours nap when my son napped and then let DH entertain him a bit. Thankfully DH has been super understanding! I did manage to make home made pizzas, which honestly takes all morning to make but so worth it. 

Claire- I'm glad your appointment went good! It makes it so much real and definitely assuring when you hear all is going good! 

Dobby and J- I hope you ladies are great! I hope your headache is gone Dobs!


----------



## campn

Texas- I knew I forgot someone! I'm so glad you ovulated! Are you on Clomid!? I hope this is your cycle and won't be long until you get cuddles from your own little baby!


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- No I'm not! My new OB ran bloodwork and it all came back ok so he gave me provera to kick starts cycle and he wanted me to chart to see what my body was doing or not doing. so I'm happy to see that I O'd without meds and hopefully this means there isn't anything "wrong"


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs! Omg 5 lbs is awesome! Well done! I told myself if i wasn't pregnant i'd get my ass in gear so i'm going to try and stick to that starting tuesday, when i get back into town.

Campn, do you have a good recipe for crust? I haven't found one. Also, i totally remember a couple weeks ago i was seeing double lines in my third eye, and i was serious! Specifically wondfo...i was thinking it was mine but turned out it was you :haha: so hopefully it's your turn to be right about me this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

BFN tonight after a 3 hour hold.

If Sunday morning rolls around and I still don't have my period, I'll rest then, and then a week from then if AF still hasn't shown up. My boobs are KILLING me, and I'm kind of crampy, so perhaps AF will show up here in short order. We shall see! Thanks for hanging in there with me, and I'm praying that those who have been actively ttc get all of their BFP's within the next few cycles! <3 I've been a member of this forum FOREVER, and have belonged to several ttc groups, and PAL/PARL groups, and advanced maternal age threads. I'm pleased to say that the vast majority of ladies I've made friends with on BnB HAVE gone on to get their much-desired bfp. I'm just throwing that out there, because it IS hard to get those bfn's month after month. I have been there, and I've been directly in the rat-race that is ttc, infertility, miscarriage, and then pregnancy after loss, and I definitely empathize with those of you who are feeling discouraged and drained by the process of trying to become pregnant. Best wishes and good luck to you all! :)


----------



## campn

Gigs- this is the one I use, https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/bobby-flay/pizza-dough-recipe.html

Then I knead, rest, knead, rest for like an hour. I also like my crust thin and crispy so I cook it at 500 degrees and it takes no time at all! 
I hate all fast food pizza places cause the crust and sauce aren't ever that great so home made pizza is such a treat! 

And I know you'll get your BFP so soon and all of this will be behind you and you won't even care that it was stressful or took long! Now that I'm pregnant I forgot all about it, now my only worry is to just stay pregnant and have a healthy baby. Yours is so so near you know it deep inside! 

Wook- Sorry about the bfn, even though you kinda wanted it, I know there's a part of you that's sad, even when we weren't trying after DS and had a few scares, I still got bummed to see a bfn.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I love making pizza but I have to admit I don't make the dough. I buy the premade fresh dough. It's in a bag and all you have to do it spread it out on the pan. It's sooooo good and less than $2.

Gig- glad you're jumping on the fitness boat! I honestly feel like if I get a sticky bean it'll stick no matter what. I'm tired of putting my life on hold for a hope. 

Wookie- sorry about your bfn. I know you're really conflicted but it still hurts. 


So i measured and I've lost a few inches already!! 1.5 on my hips


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I love making pizza but I have to admit I don't make the dough. I buy the premade fresh dough. It's in a bag and all you have to do it spread it out on the pan. It's sooooo good and less than $2.

Gig- glad you're jumping on the fitness boat! I honestly feel like if I get a sticky bean it'll stick no matter what. I'm tired of putting my life on hold for a hope. 

Wookie- sorry about your bfn. I know you're really conflicted but it still hurts. 


So i measured and I've lost a few inches already!! 1.5 on my hips and another 1.5 on my stomach alone!


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Gig- sorry she's on her way in. Always is rough.
> 
> Pl- so excited for you!! That owl is so pretty. Glad he was caught safe.
> 
> Cb- any guy feelings on what you're having?
> 
> Afm- such a busy weekend planned and I'm so excited! I'm praying I ovulate this month and on time. Hubs is off Sunday and Monday. With cd 14 being Monday so.... Here's to hoping. Lol
> With fitness I've lost about 5 pounds and I feel like I've lost some inches but I'll be measuring later.

Well done MrsG :thumbup: treat ye self to some babymaking lingerie hehee! 

I think it'll be a boy again but heres hoping for a girl lol, il be thrilled either way, boys are very cuddly ;)


----------



## claireybell

Campn i luuuuuuurve homemade pizza mmm but i cheat & buy the base HAHA! I like to be artistic & be fancy with the toppings :haha: tiredness is horrid is t it? Esp in evenings & late afternoons, never had it first tri with Riley but i guess with lil ones running about we notice it more, keep taking ye pre natal vits for the Iron :) 

Im actually thinking about making pizza for dinner today now hahaaa its only 07:03 ;)


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi guys! So I have been creeping this thread for a bit and need some help with lines, I can't tell if I am just imagining things on this test, anyone?

PHP:





 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## campn

Future- I see it! How many DPO are you?


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks for looking Campn! To be honest I am not sure exactly, I am on CD 29 (I have even saying that because I know how much effort some of you are putting into getting your BFP). I am totally not symptomatic in any way I just expected to be spotting today for AF but nothing so thought I would test, to be honest I am a bit surprised by this so I am wondering if its just in my head or there's something wrong with the test!


----------



## campn

FutureMrs said:


> Thanks for looking Campn! To be honest I am not sure exactly, I am on CD 29 (I have even saying that because I know how much effort some of you are putting into getting your BFP). I am totally not symptomatic in any way I just expected to be spotting today for AF but nothing so thought I would test, to be honest I am a bit surprised by this so I am wondering if its just in my head or there's something wrong with the test!

Can't wait for your next test! Hope AF stays away!


----------



## Breeaa

Hey girls! Hopw you're all doing well!!! Im having a hard time keeping up lately. 

Hope you all catch some :spermy: this cycle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Future there is no mistaking that line. I can see it in the dark as a thumbnail on my phone lol. Congrats!

Headache turned into full blown cold. The misery is real. Been trying to keep up but can't


----------



## wookie130

FutureMrs said:


> Hi guys! So I have been creeping this thread for a bit and need some help with lines, I can't tell if I am just imagining things on this test, anyone?
> 
> PHP:

I see SOMETHING...but I'm not sure if it's pink, or just a really nasty evap line. I would wait another 12-24 hours, and retest, and things should be a bit more visible/pink if it is indeed your bfp! :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies! I'll definitely be testing tomorrow so I will be posting! It's definitely hard to tell wookie but I guess I will have a better idea tomorrow morning! Let the wait begin


----------



## DobbyForever

Sooooo no judgement (or do) but for reasons that may or may not be rooted in the old saying ask for forgiveness not permission I might be 1dpo in tww hahahaha. I didn't think he would actually finish inside of me given he has been pulling out since the loss if we even have sex.


----------



## TexasRider

Hi ladies... Im freaking exhausted. My sis in law hd her shower today but due to her having contractions she had to stay close to her house and couldn't travel to her home town where I live and that's where the shower was going to be. So she moved it to her house which is 3 hours away. I just got back. She was very appreciative of everything and even bought me a bottle of nice wine as a thank you. No one came but family since it was short notice of the change of place but it was still nice.

As far as TTC goes my temp is still up so I'm very sure I ovulated. And I have a good chance with my Bd timing.

Dobby- no judging I think it's awesome and if it's meant to be it will be. I'm sorry you feel bad. I'm not feeling great myself...I'm hoping it doesn't get worse.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. Usually misery loves company but sorry you are not feeling well :( this flu season is crappy. Your timing is great and I really think you did O. Interesting that you never got a peak though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- definantly think its a bfp. Especially if that was taken within the time limits!

Dobs- I love you. Haha and I'm sure if it all works out he'll be thrilled.
Oh an ps. I plan on doing the SAME thing to hubs this weekend. Hopefully i ovulate Monday haha


----------



## TexasRider

Yes it is the season. And germy kids are the same in elementary school as they are at middle school. I swear no one covers their mouth when they cough and they don't wash their hands. Lol
Actually since I reset my monitor and it has to "learn" your levels you may not get a peak the first month you use it. The good news is I only used like 6 sticks before my temp shift so I didn't waste any after the shift. So I have 24 for future cycles if needed


----------



## campn

Dobby- Woohoo!! I hope you get oh so so knocked up! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Hi future! Welcome. My thought is that line looks suspecious...it looks gray and a little blurry, if that makes sense...? Hope i'm wrong and you get a darker line tomorrow!

Dobs, did you take your pills this cycle? Oooooh i am excited for you and want to hear the story. No judging here! Speaking of which, i wonder what ever happened to that chick at the start of this thread who was trying to get pregnant with that married guy...

Anywho sorry you ladies aren't feeling well :( take lots of vitamins. Hope it passes quickly


----------



## DobbyForever

I did not. Was gearing up to the I'm getting pregnant either by you or not you talk. Obviously I was hoping for the former. Plus, I figured between us never having sex/him pulling out/adjusting I wouldn't fall for a while anyway. So we shall see.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I'm so very hopeful for you. I know how bad you want a sticky bean!

Afm- very busy day and arguing with my sister. But o THINK my cervix is moving up and it seems my cm is getting watery?? We're going out of town for a night to get away so I'll be getting some bd in!


----------



## claireybell

Texas you def ovulated cd12! Wooop yay!! Hurry up testing hehe


----------



## claireybell

Haha Dobby you go girl! I love it hehe! Fingers crossed for you hun as i know you so want a lil sticky bean :hugs:

MrsG def get in some loving if you staying out of town :thumbup: bonus that ov'ing appears on the horizon eeee!!!:)

Awww Breea, your a green olive :) 

Hi Future :wave: i can def see something on your test but not sure i can see colour as it looks abit blurry, i hope it is a bfp though hun, we'll all be looking for another test pic today hehe ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Haha as far as testing goes im going to hold out as long as I can before I test. I don't have many cheapies in the house thanks to that confusing cycle in Oct-Dec that went on forever. But if my temp is good and high I may cave around 11-12dpo lol but my TWW is almost halfway over!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just wanted to provide an update for you guys!! I am still very much in shock but excited!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## campn

FutureMrs said:


> Just wanted to provide an update for you guys!! I am still very much in shock but excited!!!

Atta girl! Congratulations! No denying it now! (also, love your pajama pants!)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Future congratulations yay!! Its all official when its on a Digi hehee


----------



## claireybell

TexasRider said:


> Haha as far as testing goes im going to hold out as long as I can before I test. I don't have many cheapies in the house thanks to that confusing cycle in Oct-Dec that went on forever. But if my temp is good and high I may cave around 11-12dpo lol but my TWW is almost halfway over!

You are so good Texas! I always started testing at 6dpo Lol


----------



## campn

Claire- You're a lime now! Makes me want to eat some guacamole! Mine is still only a poppy seed, but I guess once I'm 5 weeks it'll be 10,000 times bigger!? Mind blowing!


----------



## TexasRider

Well it's probably better for my sanity if I wait. Last time with my daughter I didn't test till AF didn't show. I would be thrilled with a BFP but if not at least I know that my cycles seem to be regular


----------



## RexMom2Be

Checking in- last day of AF, waiting to O now.

Congrats Future!

Dobs- I have to say, I have a good feeling for you right now.

Pacific- good on you catching that owl! And so exciting to be able to TTC earlier than expected!!!

J: news on donor? When are you getting a cup? ;)

Mrs: amazing on the weight loss AND on hoping to O tomorrow!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

claireybell said:


> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Haha as far as testing goes im going to hold out as long as I can before I test. I don't have many cheapies in the house thanks to that confusing cycle in Oct-Dec that went on forever. But if my temp is good and high I may cave around 11-12dpo lol but my TWW is almost halfway over!
> 
> You are so good Texas! I always started testing at 6dpo LolClick to expand...

Right?! I am such a poas too

And congrats future


----------



## gigglebox

So mad,mmy site crashed earlier and i don't remember what i wrote...

Congrats Future :)

OMGOMG DOBS!!! I am totally living vicariously through you the next two weeks! I am so excited for you. Come on sticky rainbow!

I got to visit and feed a friend's infant yesterday <3 consider my heart melted. He is adorable...but man, talking about the sleep thing again really made me realize how much i am NOT looking forward to reliving that stage. 

Also, had a surprise party for my pops tonight. Despite my siblings and cousins being there, des was the only kid. He has no relatives his age, the closest one is a year old and lives in cali. Makes me realize i really want a sibling for him.


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle that's how I feel about my child too. I don't want her to be an only child. I'm purposely not thinking about the lack of sleep thing haha

I finally got to hold my nephew and he is the sweetest thing. We are going to go see him again tomorrow. I just love him to pieces and it really makes me want another baby sooner rather than later!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just wanted to thank you all for the congrats! And my fingers are crossed all of you lovely ladies get your Bfp in the very near future!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Claire- You're a lime now! Makes me want to eat some guacamole! Mine is still only a poppy seed, but I guess once I'm 5 weeks it'll be 10,000 times bigger!? Mind blowing!

Yup!! You'll be an Appleseed next :) your week changes over Weds yes? Mine too eeee! Wonder what fruit is next.. Has any sickness kicked in yet Campn? Luuuuurve Guacamole!! Yumsk!


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TexasRider said:
> 
> 
> Haha as far as testing goes im going to hold out as long as I can before I test. I don't have many cheapies in the house thanks to that confusing cycle in Oct-Dec that went on forever. But if my temp is good and high I may cave around 11-12dpo lol but my TWW is almost halfway over!
> 
> You are so good Texas! I always started testing at 6dpo LolClick to expand...
> 
> Right?! I am such a poas too
> 
> And congrats futureClick to expand...

Im sure its been known that ive poas before 6dpo aswell HAHA! Hell id still be on one now :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Texas your chart is looking great hun :thumbup: aww new bubba cuddles are lovely! Roll on that bfp in a couple more days :) 

Gigs, af stayed away still yes... ))))


----------



## TexasRider

Awe thanks! I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I will know one way or the other next Tuesday. But if my temp is still pretty high saturday or Sunday then all testing bets are off! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats Future Mrs!! That is so exciting for you :) :dust:


CB: wow, time seems to fly for you, a lime already. How are you feeling?

As for us, I think DH should get here Feb 8. So 2 1/2 weeks ahead of schedule and correct timing to try and catch the egg :-D
He will be confirming that date with the seller next weekend. Turns out she never found a new place to live in so she will become our tenant and move into the cottage on the property and we'll move into the house. All just depends now how quickly she wants to leave the house now (she has until March 1st). DH has talked to her twice now and thinks we'll get along great. 
DH has told her, she is not allowed to encourage me to get more poultry but then she asked if her and I could convince him to get some goats. :rofl: I think we'll get along great. 
I am going to pick up our new stock trailer next weekend so am ready to move any day after :)

Saturday I released the owl that's been killing my ducks. Here is the last picture I took of him:
[URL=https://s25.photobucket.com/user/Irisimus/media/IMG_20160116_105212.jpg.html][IMG]https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/Irisimus/IMG_20160116_105212.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
I released him ~40km away (as the crow flies) from home, so he'll probably be back...
I have a release video too but I don't think I can upload the video the same way I do a picture?


----------



## DobbyForever

Can you put the video on YouTube then just post link? That owl is so gorgeous. Maybe he dropped your letter to hog warts somewhere on accident? Hahaha

Pregger ladies... You are making me hungry

I was the middle of four and loved it. No singular for me. Two min, three max


----------



## pacificlove

Dobby: I don't upload many videos to youtube... so lets see if this worked:

https://youtu.be/zj-JE1NaNss


----------



## campn

Claire- They turn over on Tuesdays! So tomorrow I'm 5 weeks. I've this miscarriage statistics by day website opened on my laptop and everyday I look at it and like try to breathe. Of course only me will think of the worst case scenario. 

I'm starting to feel a little nauseous which truly sucks cause last time it start around 7 weeks, but whatever it takes for the baby to grow, I'll do it. 

Dobby- I also think 3 would be our maximum but I don't know if it'll happen, like DH says, one baby at a time! My mom also had 4 and she said she loved it and wouldn't ever change it, I believe her cause we are literally her entire world, I don't think she even had friends since she was so busy with us. I'm so so so tightly crossing everything for you this cycle, I hope you get your BFP! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG I love that look of "f- you" poop in the truck then flies away hahaha


----------



## campn

Pacific- It works! It's so rude of him to poop as you're doing your goodbyes, it's like he's mad at you "like hey, take this!" I also expected him to get hit by a truck as he was flying away. I watch too much final destination movies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn you are hilarious


----------



## pacificlove

Oh he was mad at me!! Guess it didn't help that I left him in the crate all night with ducks wandering right by him. I am sure they were saying "f-you for killing our buddies" all night. 
Hope he learned his lesson and won't return.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Hello chickadees...took a break from the boards as I felt like dog sh*t last couple days....well Owl sh*t seems more appropriate given the video *Pacific* lol
Sorry to hear you had a predator problem, but hopefully the crating was traumatic enuff that it stays gone. Beautiful bird tho...

I really don't have much update. Hoping donor is still on board come Fri/Sat.
SO has been so busy working, or visiting his father in the hosp, that we have not seen each other all week. It's another off week for both our kids schedules so not sure we will meet up this week...
No worries tho...I'm feeling lazy...didn't even temp last cpl days:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs J! When do you plan on confirming with donor? Sorry about not getting to see SO :(

I don't want to get excited but lol this is the first time since Aug Chinese Gender says boy. Age 26 only has four boy months


----------



## pacificlove

J, I am hoping the same... sorry you aren't feeling too well. :hugs:

-34C yesterday morning after day break. Co-workers reported -37C. I am sure our night time lows were somewhere around -38/-39C over night. Truck was very slow to start and my power steering was stiff.
Today, a balmy -19C and snowing. Almost shorts and t-shirt kind of weather.
Can't wait to be back with DH on the west coast


----------



## campn

Pacific- Oh that must have been hard, exactly how I'll feel if I'm locked up and surrounded by pizza :p I hope he doesn't return. And oh the snow looks so beautiful, I kinda miss it. 

Jlm- Glad you took the break you needed, I also did that every time AF showed up, having to wait three weeks to ovulate every month didn't help. Hope the donor holds up his end of the deal! 

Dobby- The Chinese calendar predicted boy with my son and it was clearly right, this time it's saying girl and I really hope so! I loved doing these old wives tale tests with the cabbage and the baking soda and all that, they all said boy!


----------



## DobbyForever

That is crazy!!! Our lows are like 40-50 here. Can't imagine.

Campn, I love old wives tales. When I get bored I watch gender reveals and I love the ones that go through their wives tales boards before revealing


----------



## JLM73

No idea on donor... I will just txt him Fri morn since he is off that day.
He contacted me first last time, as he "saved the date" so to speak...
No need for me to stress about it till Fri anyhow


----------



## DobbyForever

Sounds good to me! Low stress no mess ;)


----------



## FutureMrs

Campn : Have you already had some blood work done? We recently relocated so trying to find a new doctor is proving difficult! And of course I am stressing about what could happen. May just have to go to a walk in clinic and ask that they do some. This is our first child so the whole process is very new to me!


----------



## mrs.green2015

We've been away all weekend having a romantic get away where I got spoiled rotten. It was an amazing birthday. I even won $265! Anywho I'm kinda bummed that my cm is super creamy and only watery for like a day with no temp spike which worries me that I may not ovulate again. I think my body is trying to it's just not happening.


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Future*
Sorry, I bowed out a few days and missed your intro:blush:

I am def going low stress this time...after 14 cycles I just don't have the mental energy to give the 110% I usually do.
-Gonna stick to only 2 opks....since they are always + cd12/13
-Should get donor cups cd12/13 as well...
-will temp to confirm as usual, but putting all my energy into getting a local pharm to order me in some Softcups...
I refuse to pay $45 for the only one locally on the shelf...Not gonna happen[-([-X


----------



## campn

FutureMrs said:


> Campn : Have you already had some blood work done? We recently relocated so trying to find a new doctor is proving difficult! And of course I am stressing about what could happen. May just have to go to a walk in clinic and ask that they do some. This is our first child so the whole process is very new to me!

My endocrinologist had me do some labs since I have an autoimmune thyroid disorder that can cause me to miscarry. That's all. 
The OB said she'll do labs around 6-7 weeks, plus a scan!


----------



## DobbyForever

FutureMrs said:


> Campn : Have you already had some blood work done? We recently relocated so trying to find a new doctor is proving difficult! And of course I am stressing about what could happen. May just have to go to a walk in clinic and ask that they do some. This is our first child so the whole process is very new to me!

Unless you have a pre-existing condition that might threaten a pregnancy, most gyns prefer to see you for the first time between 8-10 weeks. I've never made it to my first prenatal, but the nurses say they will do some blood testing including std and an ultrasound.

I have high anxiety disorder so I just bitch and complain until I get what I want. Plus, I have a history of challenging pregnancies with early bleeding and cysts. Blood tests are far more labor intensive and expensive than an hpt so doctors will usually try to talk you out of them.

J, keeping my FXed crossed. What do you use to insem again? would donor be ok with you insemming right there in the car? I wonder if that 5-15 minute block might be the problem.

Camps, when is your first appointment?


----------



## DobbyForever

This is what I do in my free time while SO is on a motorcycle ride

https://youtu.be/kyNxhSWthRI
I think she is adorable lol I sant to do something similar when I fall


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I'm sure he would be fine with me doing the insem in front of him :flasher:
But yea...NO I don't know him like that, and I live like 12 mins from him.
With insems the semen actually liquifies after 10-20 mins which allows the :spermy: to swim better- another of natures safeguards...so I wouldn't put it in in the car anyhoo...rather do the old laying down hips propped.

If I can get hold of a softcup I can add a bit of preseed to the cup and jam it up in there within 5 mins- all kinds of stores near.
Otherwise they will be fine in the cup for the drive.
You figure when men bring specimens for SA or insems to the clinic they usually say within 30mins-hour.:shrug:

I have a full sterile home insem kit, but sterile syringe works much easier.


----------



## JLM73

She was very cute in the vid Dobs, but I am Sooo not in the mood watching those when I'm still trying to get a sticky bean lol.
I would likely do a colored cake as it fits my cooking biz and they have super cool colors now- neon pink ( which I won't be needing lol) and bright blue, even in pink and blue camo.
I wouldn't even do a reveal thing tho.
I always find out so I can pick my names, and we saw DS's boy parts sticking up at my 11wk5day scan. I wanna know first:brat:
Not to mention I wouldn't say anything until at least 16-20 wks.


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> We've been away all weekend having a romantic get away where I got spoiled rotten. It was an amazing birthday. I even won $265! Anywho I'm kinda bummed that my cm is super creamy and only watery for like a day with no temp spike which worries me that I may not ovulate again. I think my body is trying to it's just not happening.

Somehow missed this! Glad you had a fun getaway weekend!!! Hoping you do O and soon. :(

J, I hear you. I find it oddly helpful. Like a reminder that no matter how long it takes it will happen, and when it does that's how happy we'll be :). Did not know that about sperm. Can you get a softcup in stores nearby? Hopefully you don't end up needing it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- I really want to do every single midwives tell I hear of once I get prego. Since we're team green (since we don't like yellow lol) it'll be so much fun guessing. I had never heard of that gender predict kit but I'll definantly be doing that. I also love watching videos like this. I start watching the vlogs about people journey to parenthood and it gives me the same calmness and hope.


----------



## JLM73

Nope only one here local in stock is $45...not doin that.
I'll get with a private pharm or cvs nearby- they have it on the website for $16...just not in store.

*Dobs* :-k are you in the TWW hun?? Cuz your chart is nice and high!


----------



## campn

Mrs- Sounds like a wonderful weekend, so glad you had so much fun and a relaxing non stress time, I'm sure that would help your cycle a lot too! 

Dobs- I had an appointment on the 12th but all they did was a pap, I have another appointment on the 25th with a completely different practice, I really want to deliver at this hospital that has a NICU just in case and the first doctor I went to delivers at a hospital without a NICU. Maybe an even better hospital but I couldn't risk it, if the baby was born with any problem that required NICU the baby would be air lifted to the other hospital while I would have to stay behind until I get discharged and that would seriously kill me. I thought about it before we even started TTC and that is the decision that makes me feel at peace. Hopefully everything will be okay though!


----------



## campn

Is BnB being hacked??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why what's happening Campn? I haven't noticed anything...


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Why what's happening Campn? I haven't noticed anything...

Just a bunch of Chinese characters all over the board?

that's so weird!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

I was just about to ask campn lol some user keeps posting weird threads surprised the mods haven't shut that down. I'm not about to click on any just to report it.

I am really sick though. My temp is only 99.24 but I feel feverish and congested and sore throat and miserable


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I was just about to ask campn lol some user keeps posting weird threads surprised the mods haven't shut that down. I'm not about to click on any just to report it.
> 
> I am really sick though. My temp is only 99.24 but I feel feverish and congested and sore throat and miserable

Thank you Dobby! I thought I must have gotten hacked if I'm the only one who sees it and kept clearing my cookies and deleted my web history  anxious much??

So sorry to hear you're still sick Dobby :( Are you taking it easy?


----------



## DobbyForever

J, yeah $45 is crazy if you can get it for $15.

Campn, you have to do what makes you feel most at ease. Hopefully you will not need it though but better prepared and relaxed than playing the what if


----------



## DobbyForever

Trying. I was feeling better enough to go out to breakfast with SO but then I just started sneezing uncontrollably and been a wreck since. Eyeballing the NyQuil. I don't even want to stay up to watch teen mom

Oh and greenie I see the gender kit at cvs/Walgreens/target whenever I am buying opks or hpts. Never tried it though. You have to be 10 weeks


----------



## claireybell

Good morning my beauties :wave: 

0615 here zzzzZ feel like i could sleep another 2hrs easy ha ha!! 

Ooh Dobs, your chart is nice & high, lets hope it stays that way eeeee!!!! Sorry your feeling crappy though, lotsa rest, juice & SO cuddle :hugs:

The next couple wks will fly by Pacific & then bring on that bd'ing :) Another gorgeous Owl piccy there, amazes me how they dont fly away after being caught out, lil rogues though.. Nature i guess :( Im feeling lots better as sickness has eased right off, still got ouchy boobs but loving the new size they are :haha: 

Campn, omg has your BnB sorted itself out now? Mine seems ok but must admit a mini chuckle at all the oriental posts lol! Never ever seen that before..! Def report it!! 

Eurghh so your sickness has creeped in aswell then.. All good signs, mine got me at just under 7 wks & just passed now yey! Aww so you now an Appleseed :) you shpuld get the BabyCentre Pg App, its free & tells you stuff each day & what fruit you are each week, although the fruits on our tickers are more juicy Lol & the seem
Bigger than what Babycentre says ha ha!!

Ive not tried any gender prefiction kits but i just did the Chinese one last night & said it was a GIRL arhhh fingers crossed! Am def looking forward to some gender guessing/nub theorys this Thursday after my scan eeee!! 2 days encounting ;) :)


----------



## claireybell

Miss Giggles seems to of vanished too.. Hope shes ok & af never arrived :thumbup: 

Hope your Donor sticks to his 2 visits & 2 cups J bird :) sorry you were feeling poopers, hopefully bit better now & you & SO can squeeze in so alone time very soon xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs you're always sick!
Poor girl. Hope you feel better. 

Cb- I've heard the Chinese calendar is right a lot of the time. Fx for you. 

Campn- I didn't see those but I would have freaked out too lol how's your pregnancy? Any symptoms?


----------



## claireybell

MrsG how was your wknd away? Sorry if you have updated, there was a good 3-4 pages i had to peruse through lol! Hope you some wholesome togetherness ;) ooh be nice if the chinese gender predictor charts where right, i never did that with Riley but i think i may google now & have a peak to see if that came true lol


----------



## claireybell

So i checked what Rileys shouldve been, Girl!! Just fished out his temp chart & dates etc! Ohhh im sure this one will be a boy but hey, guess we'll know in 8 wks ha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- it was very relaxing and romantic. I'm so very blessed to have married my other half. :)


----------



## claireybell

Aww Mrs thats lovely :hugs: romance ahhh i miss that lol! Mind you, Valentines day coming up soon so im hoping il be suprised hehe


----------



## TexasRider

Dobby- sorry you feel like crap... Winter is the worst time for colds etc. I've been fighting something for a few days too. And I still think my daughter has a cold. She's still coughing and runny nose etc.
Jgo- hopefully you can get them somewhere else cheaper $45 is ridiculous. Good luck with this cycle!!

Afm- my temp has taken a dip. Who knows why lol it's still way above coverline so I'm not too worried. Only 7 more days till the witch either shows up or not!


----------



## claireybell

oooh poss implantation dip Texas ;) 8/9 dpo is the 'typical' implanting day apparently but everyone is diff! :)


----------



## TexasRider

Well I will just have to see what happens! Either way I'm stoked that I ovulated!


----------



## campn

The spammer went away thankfully. I couldn't even find this thread anymore because of all the new spam threads! I reported it though. 

I woke up feeling like crap, my throat is swollen and red :/ my only pregnancy symptoms so far is sore boobs, fatigue and a little bit of nausea and I really hope I'm imagining the nausea otherwise it means I'm going to gag at everything starting this early. 

My cramps are gone too, those were a little scary honestly cause I'm such a pessimistic person and jump to conclusions like its my job.

Gigs- I hope you're okay hun, I also noticed you've disappeared. <3


----------



## claireybell

Ah hun sorry your feeling crappy aswell, tis the season, i have been snuffly & sneezy for couple of days now but not amounted to anything.. Literally though, days after getting bfp i was ill & couldnt kick it for about a month or so, the lil bean in there is taking all the good from your body, are you taking vitamins? Lotsa juice aswell :) my nausea seemed to last ages but when i think about it, it was only about 4ish weeks which was the same for Riley, it'll soon pass hun, although i still cant eat Ham lol

Not long until testing Texas yay!!


----------



## campn

Claire- Yea hun I'm taking a prenatal and extra folic acid. Good thing it took us a while to conceive this time cause it means I've been religiously taking vitamins for the past 6 months! 

Can you believe you're almost in your second trimester!? Honestly it goes so slow at first cause it's just a more stressful time these early few weeks but once you're in your second trimester it's goes by so fast. I still remember turning 30 weeks last time and thinking "what just happened!? I'm having a baby in like 2 months!??"

I almost gagged drinking my morning coffee, I love coffee more than I love life so if this baby doesn't like coffee, we will be having some chats!


----------



## gigglebox

Sooo much to catch up on...

Omg PL, that owl video made me laugh! That final f' you by shitting on your truck--priceless. Hope he finds a new source of food....preferably not someone's livestock.

Dobs any symptoms yet?

J, did you score any soft cups?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- you are almost in your second trimester! That seemed so fast!

Campn- hopefully you kick this cold quickly. 

Also gig and Pl you've inspired me. This weekend I talked to hubs about getting chickens for eggs and turkeys for well, you know. I grew up with chickens so I'm used to them. Plus I've always wanted a huge garden to eat naturally and home grown so why not?!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! Glad we inspired you! Honestly, it's so hard to trust anyone selling food. Best to just grow it yourself, or get it from a place where you can see where it's grown.

We're hoping to set some decent returns on taxes this year, then we'll start prepping garden beds and getting ready to start seeds indoors to transplant in the Spring. I can't WAIT!


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> The spammer went away thankfully. I couldn't even find this thread anymore because of all the new spam threads! I reported it though.
> 
> I woke up feeling like crap, my throat is swollen and red :/ my only pregnancy symptoms so far is sore boobs, fatigue and a little bit of nausea and I really hope I'm imagining the nausea otherwise it means I'm going to gag at everything starting this early.
> 
> My cramps are gone too, those were a little scary honestly cause I'm such a pessimistic person and jump to conclusions like its my job.
> 
> Gigs- I hope you're okay hun, I also noticed you've disappeared. <3

I had the same symptoms around that time campn. A tiny but of nausea and fatigue with sore girls. Then at 6 weeks exact nausea kicked in full force. Hope you have it easy!


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Yay! Glad we inspired you! Honestly, it's so hard to trust anyone selling food. Best to just grow it yourself, or get it from a place where you can see where it's grown.
> 
> We're hoping to set some decent returns on taxes this year, then we'll start prepping garden beds and getting ready to start seeds indoors to transplant in the Spring. I can't WAIT!

Gigs!!! How exciting to start gardening! The past two years I've tried to get into it but since we were living in an apartment I couldn't really get it going in just pots. Now we have a nice big yard and I plan on starting seeds inside my bay window soon. &#10084;&#65039;

I got way too excited to see your garden post. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

Claire- I'm excited to see your ultrasound pic! 

Mrs green- you should definitely get chickens. I want them but we're in town and cant have them. 

J- yay for 2 donations a cycle!! Woot woot!

Dobs- sorry you're sick. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Mornin...well brunch...
I'm off to ship a pkg to my girl child and search someone to order softcups asap...worst case I'll figure a way to McGuyver one....really not that hard, just gotta find a mega size condom with NO spermicide, and leave it rolled enough to "cap" the cervix.
I know where I can get some female condoms free but pretty sure they have spermicide:-k
Old style diaphragms where you have to put the spermicide in yourself work as well, but haven't seen one in ages!

*Claire* I think you are having a girl...dunno why- just a feeling
*Campn n Breea* I feel one of you is having a boy and the other is a girl...not sure which tho...again just a feeling...
:dust:


----------



## Breeaa

J, we'll have to wait for campn to find out to and assume I'm having the opposite. We're team green this time so 30 weeks until we find out. Lol :haha:


----------



## campn

Jlm- I call team pink! I've a first and middle name already picked so I'm all set!

Bree- You have so much self control I'm really jealous. Are you guys leaning towards one gender? 

I'm really okay with both, but since this one will probably be our last I want to experience one of each. I keep joking I want a girl cause those dishes in the sink won't wash themselves :p but I was a horrible child and barely ever did any dishes. My poor mom.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- we will ever team Green too. You'll have to let me know how hard it is. 

Chart experts- so my temp rose this morning. But I woke up pretty warm under a blanket. Would this affect it that much? I also took off the blanket laid in bed for a couple minutes until I felt a little chilly and retook my temp. It went down .27. I kept my first temp in the chart. What do you all think? I guess I could just be patient and wait until I take tomorrow's temp. But who's that patient?!? Lol


----------



## campn

Mrs- Do you always cover up with the blanket every night? If it's your normal then it's not because of the blanket, but if that's the first night with the blanket then maybe, but you rose pretty high so I really doubt it's the blanket.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I always sleep with the blanket. But it was a couple degrees warmer in the house and I just felt warm. Idk of that even makes sense. Lol


----------



## claireybell

MrsG didnt you have some watery cm the other day? What cd was it as it not on chart? Im wondering a poss cheeky ovulation :)


----------



## campn

Mrs- like Claire said I'm also leaning towards that you ovulated since you dipped pretty nicely the few days before that. Any other symptoms??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies 
The watery cm was really short lived so o kinda assumed it was leftover from hubs. (Sorry tmi) other than that had lots of cramps on and off but it's lasted for a couple weeks so I assumed it was just my uterus trying to go back to normal after my mc.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Jlm- I call team pink! I've a first and middle name already picked so I'm all set!
> 
> Bree- You have so much self control I'm really jealous. Are you guys leaning towards one gender?
> 
> I'm really okay with both, but since this one will probably be our last I want to experience one of each. I keep joking I want a girl cause those dishes in the sink won't wash themselves :p but I was a horrible child and barely ever did any dishes. My poor mom.

No preference here. We have one of each already and this is our last so I wanted a surprise. It's already hard, I'm just hoping I can make it until the end. A boy would be easier since the boys would be closer in age but I have a feeling we will have a girl. Since day 1 I've felt it was a girl.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Bre- we will ever team Green too. You'll have to let me know how hard it is.
> 
> Chart experts- so my temp rose this morning. But I woke up pretty warm under a blanket. Would this affect it that much? I also took off the blanket laid in bed for a couple minutes until I felt a little chilly and retook my temp. It went down .27. I kept my first temp in the chart. What do you all think? I guess I could just be patient and wait until I take tomorrow's temp. But who's that patient?!? Lol

It's already hard mrs! Lol I can't imagine how hard it'll be when we have the 20 week ultrasound. I'm worried I'll see something. With DS when he first showed up on the screen I saw his penis and knew it was a boy. I'll have to have them make sure it's not showing first. 

My friends first pregnancy they waited until she was born and loved it! It was hard but they stuck through and were happy they did! 

Are you temping orally? My last cycle I temped vaginally and my numbers were much more steady. Ignore the second temp, as soon as you wake up your temp will change (up or down) even if you don't take off your blanket. One morning I took my temp 3 times in a row and the second went up, the third went way down! So weird. lol


----------



## campn

Ladies, I've this friend of mine who is a single mom and she has a beautiful girl who is about the age of my son, and she started dating this guy and it was good for a while but they broke up and I guess he was telling his friends that when he knew she was a mom he cringed and said that grossed him out! 

It got my blood boiling! How could say such an awful thing!? I just can't get it out of my head now especially being on this website and knowing how hard it is and what a miracle it all is! So mad! Just wanna kick him in the crotch!


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Ladies, I've this friend of mine who is a single mom and she has a beautiful girl who is about the age of my son, and she started dating this guy and it was good for a while but they broke up and I guess he was telling his friends that when he knew she was a mom he cringed and said that grossed him out!
> 
> It got my blood boiling! How could say such an awful thing!? I just can't get it out of my head now especially being on this website and knowing how hard it is and what a miracle it all is! So mad! Just wanna kick him in the crotch!

He sounds immature. I wouldn't take offense if I were her. Sounds like it was a good thing they broke up. She needs a man, not an immature boy who's grossed out by nature. Lol 

I've heard a lot of BS lately on my birth club (another site). I can't believe some of the things posted. One girl mentioned her bf says she can only breastfeed for a month and it grosses him out if they do it longer. :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

When I first met SO, he was like that. It's just immaturity. Some guys, no matter how old, just don't get it. And, honestly, I used to feel that way about dating guys. I was no questions asked, don't care if you are dad of the year not dating a guy with a kid. I was a step kid, and it was apparent to me I was a step kid. Not that my stepdad doesn't treat me well, but just I could see how he treated his bio kids differently. Even his bio kids from his first marriage differently from his bio kids with my mom. But being a teacher really opened up my eyes to how easy it is to love a kid, whether they are yours or not in the biological sense. Glad he is out of her life though. She deserves better.


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> Bre- we will ever team Green too. You'll have to let me know how hard it is.
> 
> Chart experts- so my temp rose this morning. But I woke up pretty warm under a blanket. Would this affect it that much? I also took off the blanket laid in bed for a couple minutes until I felt a little chilly and retook my temp. It went down .27. I kept my first temp in the chart. What do you all think? I guess I could just be patient and wait until I take tomorrow's temp. But who's that patient?!? Lol

I have read it does, but honestly when I am desperate and want to keep my temp up for false hope I bundle up. One time I even woke up sweating hahaha. But nope, my temps were never too far off just because I wore sweatpants and a hoodie versus bootie shorts and a tank top or how many blankets I use. But different bodies might react differently.

Sorry for not multi quoting. Head hurts. Off to a meeting. Didn't completely catch up on posts.


----------



## pacificlove

3 more days left at work after today.. thank someone!! Supervisor isn't really talking to me all week, so childish. All my work has been given to the girl taking over and I have been enlisted by the warehouse manager to count stock.... ugh.:sick:

Honestly years ago when I was trying to get back into the dating world (after previous BF and before I met DH) I had no interest in dating a guy with a kid(s). I had no intention of getting into a love triangle with the mother of the child... Yeah, I had a guy ask me out and then he mentioned "oh and if a woman answers the phone it's my ex, we have a kid together and get along great!" He then told me that she still comes and goes as she pleases so I just :shrug: and never called the guy... Thinking back they probably still did :sex: on occasion


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I stopped seeing a guy that I really liked after I found out his ex girlfriend was pregnant. I just didn't want to deal with drama. And she was drama big time. We are still friends though and he has a daughter with his new wife(not the ex girlfriend) that shares my daughters bday and now they are pregnant with girl twins!
Thank goodness my DH doesn't have any kids with his ex... I just didn't want to deal with it. And in my small town it's pretty rare to meet someone that doesn't already have kids from a previous relationship


----------



## campn

I understand not wanting to date a guy with kids, or date a girl with kids, but that the whole thinking it's disgusting to get pregnant and give birth is infuriating. Like seriously grow up, how does he think he came to the world? 

Also when guys attack women who breastfeed in public and say it's so gross, we are being viewed as only sexual objects and anything that could mess with their twisted fantasies isn't allowed? 

I'm just ranting but it's just upsetting.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> I understand not wanting to date a guy with kids, or date a girl with kids, but that the whole thinking it's disgusting to get pregnant and give birth is infuriating. Like seriously grow up, how does he think he came to the world?
> 
> Also when guys attack women who breastfeed in public and say it's so gross, we are being viewed as only sexual objects and anything that could mess with their twisted fantasies isn't allowed?
> 
> I'm just ranting but it's just upsetting.

It's not just guys, women do it too. I don't even want to get into that subject though because I'll get too upset with these crazy hormones. I'd like the record the reaction of somebody who comes up to me and says something about breastfeeding being gross. I don't put up with the ignorance and they'll get a piece of my mind for sure. :haha:


----------



## JLM73

I don't do guys who are not COMPLETELY separate from their kids mom.
SO a year ago never thought to mention that he was still 100% supporting his ex wife...for over a year!!:growlmad:
When I asked if he had even told her we were together he said "no, didn't feel he had to"
I curbed his ass then and there as WTF?!? Do you think the ex wife is gonna take it well that you have a new woman in your life who is gonna cut off her $$ train once we move in together??? Seriously WTF
I did date two men who had very sh**ty exes who had nothing to do with the kids, and that was fine, but I am hesitant to deal with a mom and ex thing


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was watching a video last night of a "sexy" half naked woman and a breastfeeding woman and if they get anything said to them. Obviously the "sexy" woman didn't and the breastfeeding woman did. Of course I was outraged but what surprised me was how mad hubs got! He thought it was absolutely ridiculous and thought the "sexy" girl should be told to cover up. 

I should mention only once has hubs ever seen a woman breastfeeding in public with no cover and his face was hilarious. He wasn't upset but shocked that the woman didn't care. which is how I feel too. More power to the women who can do it but I'm wayyyy too shy to without a cover. Haha


----------



## JLM73

Mrs G that's how it was when I went to Portugal with my mom for the first time to meet her fam
I was in awe, but no one else cared. I thought it was awesome!
My ex hub ( who I swear is in the closet) literally LEFT the room every time I went to feed our son?!?! 
I was always discreet and fed in the car before entering restaurants and stores etc, but he was SOOOO very embarassed by it.
I really look forward to breastfeeding again without feeling like a lepper!
It's such an awesome thing! I mean your body literally customizes your milk to match the needs of the baby through all stages!!
I always cover up tho as there literally is a whole society of fetish men into BFing!


----------



## campn

MrsG- I saw this video today! Drove me so mad! I know there was this politician who said if he sees an uncovered boob he's free to go and grab it. He better not try and pee in public then! :p

I never breastfed without a cover cause I don't want the staring but I'm with any woman who chooses to do whatever she thinks is right as long as she's not hurting her baby or anyone. Also breastfeeding with a cover is Impossible. I had a cover that I barely used cause first it'd cover my newborn's face and that worried me about his breathing, and when he got older he'd grab it and yank it away. 

I never thought I'd love breastfeeding as much as I did. I breastfed my son for 18 months but really would like to go for longer this time, but my inlaws constant rude comments made me stop.


----------



## DobbyForever

I saw that video, too! It didn't make me mad because I already knew where it was going/ the sociologist in me finds social experiments like that interesting. I also wasn't convinced it wasn't staged. Some of them were really awkward/ you need consent to film those kinds of things. Idk. BUT I laughed hard when the one guy just straight up said "that's not sexy" as his justification. Very Trump.

As much as I would love to BF in privacy because I do think it is intimate, and I'm not worried about offended anybody. I just think you get lost in your baby, and it's such a special moment. I don't want to do it in public. It's like making love. I don't want to do it in the middle of the restaurant. Well, I'll think about it. But I don't actually want to lol. Not sure if I'm making sense.

BUT the day someone says something about me BF. If they think I'm bad, so help them SO isn't with me. I love-hate his Alpha man.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I do feel like it was also staged, but I think these things happen so often that it needs drastic change. I know a lady got kicked out of target for breastfeeding there, the manager kicked her out! So whatever gets more attention to the cause really. 

I agree breasteding is very intimate, it was our special relaxing time and I never wanted it rushed, I tried to feed my son right before we leave the house, only time I had to feed him "live" was on the plane while traveling to Egypt cause he's gotta eat! I sat next to an old German man who was super sweet and never stared, in fact he proped himself to cover me from other travelers and played with my son doing the whole flight. 

It's so sad it's 2016 and some men act worse than kids.


----------



## DobbyForever

Men are just giant children. Which is kind of a knock on children lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Men are absolutely children! I couldn't agree more with that statement. Lol.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Men are absolutely children! I couldn't agree more with that statement. Lol.

Your temperature is still up! Do you think you ovulated now!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't. It's really not up its kind of Normal


----------



## JLM73

Morning ladies....:coffee:
Having my new morning drink...half Cuban coffee, half hot chocolate.
:shhh:DS thinks his has coffee in it too 
Glad my temp is staying level as I still have no Rx sleep meds - waiting on insur still
and for some reason TMI...I am noticing before O I keep getn "the Trots" as my aunt used to say. Had to run to the bathroom like 4 times from 4am-6am
Puking I can handle...the other end...NOT amused:growlmad:
Hopefully it's done, as I really haven't eaten anything new


----------



## gigglebox

Oy ladies, i can't keep up recently!
Is so damn cold here and we're in for our first winter storm of the year on Friday. Last I checked, they're calling for a foot of snow :dohh: 

Re: breastfeeding...i think we already had this conversation, but i'd personally cover up, but agree that it's a personal preference thing and i don't really care how anyone else chooses to do it. I just hope I can actually breastfeed this time :/ 

I hate that i'm alone on the tww in this group...i've un-synced with everyone. So when i'm at the end of the wait and starting a new cycle, it's all quiet and i'm having a pity party lol

Looks like everyone is in the tww or O is imminent right now! Who is in the tww and what dpo are you ladies?


----------



## JLM73

Ahh *Gigsey*:friends:
I actually am usually the off person of the group. I shouldn't O till Saturday, and won't know for sure the donor doesn't back out until Fri morn :shrug:
So I am def not counting myself in until I pick up a cup o goo...
Where are you in your cycle? I bailed a few days so I lost track, but last I recall you said you may have O'd later than you thought and therefore be much earlier dpo?
Are you still testing?


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: I always forget something.
FIRST- I allllways Bfeed right before going into stores restaurants etc ( in the car covered up)
BFing is a natural, healthy beautiful thing BUT there are zillions of pervy ass men that hang out at playareas parks etc and take pics of women BFing to post online.
TRUST me google them and you will see, and I have NO plan to be exposed online feeding my child so pervs can play with themselves over it.
HUGE alt lifestyle into watching women BF and buying and playing with Bmilk, and even BFing grown men.
BE CAREFUL!
*Campn*:rofl: you and those Avatar pics lol. Even being silly you look beautiful in them.

Our temps in central FL have been low 40's, so wish I had a greenhouse so for now I have to cover my pepper plants- they are still very tender.


----------



## TexasRider

Hey all. It's definitely chilly here but no snow yet. Not even a threat of a winter storm. Just cold yucky rain. 

On the TTC front I am 9 DPO and had a pretty significant dip yesterday and then a huge rise today. I hope it stays up! I'm gonna try to wait till Monday (day before AF) or Tuesday(AF day) to test. Unless my temp is still high then all bets are off haha.


----------



## campn

Jlm- So true! I've heard stories of guys doing this, but really taking a picture of my breast without my permission? He'd be lucky to run away before I break his phone! 
And thank you! <3 I always make the worst faces to make DS laugh, he's got such a poker face sometimes.

It's been so cold here! It's actually nice and I wish it started much earlier, but it's making me so tired. 

I need to try that half coffee and half chocolate. How come I've never done that!? I'm not sure if I mentioned this so forgive me if I did, but I almost gagged drinking my coffee yesterday, I love coffee and it's the only way I can get moving and looks like this baby isn't a fan!


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> Hey all. It's definitely chilly here but no snow yet. Not even a threat of a winter storm. Just cold yucky rain.
> 
> On the TTC front I am 9 DPO and had a pretty significant dip yesterday and then a huge rise today. I hope it stays up! I'm gonna try to wait till Monday (day before AF) or Tuesday(AF day) to test. Unless my temp is still high then all bets are off haha.

Honestly this looks like an implantation dip and rise. I'm tightly crossing everything for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, that looks really promising!

J, that's so gross about the ooglers. I mean, fetishes don't bother me. It's the invasion of privacy by snapping photos that bugs me out.

J, i'm only cd6. Another 8 days minimum, up to 2 weeks until O. No opk's this cycle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- looking great! Can't wait to see your test.


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks yall &#128516; im trying really really hard to not get excited about it but it does look good right now. I just want it to stay up! Lol


----------



## JLM73

me again...
Just wanted to share a "The Joys of kids story..."
I personally LOVE the very young baby stages, when they are all squishy and just starting to watch things and smile when they see you...
Now a reminder why I don't care for the4-6 yr stage when it's Why...Why...Why all day, and when they do some dumba$$ sh*t...

I was changing DS out of his PJs and into reg clothes. We are standing in my walk in closet. The door is always open so as I am telling him to stop spanking his own butt...he literally only pulled his pj pants down enough to moon me while he found it quite funny to spank his butt at me???:roll:
Then I sternly said Stop playing around and change your pants!
He then smiles and says there's poop on your door 
I am like No there isn't. 
He keeps smiling and says its on the back of your door!
I move the door enough to look behind it, and am still confused.
He then points to an itsy bitsy speck of a spot that is dark brown and slightly smudged.
I figured hair dye, my nail polish from who knows when:roll:
He is still smiling ( he's in the boy stage where he likes to try and shock me and makes up things just to start the Yea huh, Nuh uh, yea huh thing.)
So I say why do you think that's poop??
He then says -Cuz I went in here and got it out and then put it there- then laughs.
I then VERY seriously said That is not funny! Did you really do that??
And he said Yea...I did.
:sick:
OMFG! WTH?? I then told him that is gross and disgusting and you know better than to ever EVER touch poop, and if you do it again I WILL spank your butt!
He still wasn't too concerned and seemed quite amused with himself....:growlmad:
Bleach wipes to the rescue.
I have always said type of discipline depends on the child....
He is definitely heading the way his VERY hard headed older bro was...
Me thinks he may have a swat on the butt in his future....since he has yet to have one, he seems to think it won't happen....
Grrr:growlmad:


----------



## campn

J- OH MY! How old was he when he said this!? I swear boys can be so gross and that's why when I knew DS was a boy my heart stopped. Even the cleanest ones do the most disgusting things. My DS played with dog poo and smeared it all over the walls, floors, furniture, himself and almost put it on my face. All of this cause I sat on the couch for 2 minutes while the dog had an accident. 

Lord help us.


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* He just turned 5 in October...
His older bro ( now 23) admits he has no idea why he did such dumb stuff and laughs about it now, but his biggest things were:
Turning on the shower and never getting in...
Not wiping his butt after pooping so it was all over his underwear( he was 12-13 here)
Constantly Lying about stupid ass stuff- like Nooo I didn't eat the candy, as I am PULLING WRAPPERS from under his bed (age 8-16)
oh and the one that started it all:
We rescued a 5-6 wk old kitten:cat: left on the road, and I came down one morning to find the cat SOAKING WET, shaking and it couldn't open it;s eyes!!
I then notice a bottle of Windex out that NEVER was left out...
My older son was 3 then- got a chair to climb on the counter, to get to the top cabinet where cleaners were....he said he was washing him off.
Luckily the cat was ok, but I was livid.


----------



## campn

You know even now I still wonder why we have kids at all :p they misbehave more than they behave and yet we are so in love with them and would kill for them! What a mystery. 

Also pets and kids don't mix :p I'm glad the poor cat survived haha!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can just imagine that poor cat so sad and miserable!


----------



## JLM73

Yea kids ...:dohh:
literally as I was typing this DS came running over flinging his arms and nearly knocked my laptop off the desk....
I swear he is in Annoying mode the last couple days. He has full attention 99% of the day, but the Second I get on the laptop OR the phone he is in Annoy Mom mode to get the focus back on him.

I am def a pet lover, so all my kids are brought up with them and love them.
NO idea WTH oldest son was thinking drenching the cat way back when.
With little son I just have to keep telling him to get out of the Bullmastiffs face!
Thank goodness they are great with kids. That dog is 100lbs over my son's weight, but patiently indulges DS when he leans on him and tries to explain his computer games to him lol.
He just looks at him, wags his tail, and puts his head back down.


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes...lord help me if Des ever starts with the disgusting tricks...as of now, he's a pretty clean kid who doesn't like to get dirty at all, so, for now, i doubt he'd play with poo...but i know that could change any time.

I reeeaaaallllly am now hoping the next one is a girl....no way i'm lucky enough to have to cleanly boys.


----------



## claireybell

hi girlys soooo much reading lol! 

J the butt spanking bit really tickled me hahaa!! I catch Riley 'dry humping' his giant Nemo fish teddy lol.. Oh my!!! I just say 'mummy doesnt need to see that' :haha: 

He can get quite grubby though, def not s clean child, i have a video of him smeared his own face with babys bottom nappy rash cream hahaaa when he was just 2! :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

J, what a story! I laughted but I know it can be so true. 

As for me, C'mon February!! 2 more days left of work after today..... Ugh.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So excited for you PL! It's sooo close!

Love all these little boy stories! I obviously dont know but my feeling is boys are harder as they are younger girls are harder when they get older... lol


AFM- i just checked my cervix... super high i can kind of feel it with my finger nail... but i know it can fluctuate throughout the day so i don't want to get my hopes up. CM is a wet but not much of it. I feel like I'm symptom spotting like i would in the TWW haha I'm just frustrated and hoping for the best.


----------



## gigglebox

Hope it comes for you soon Mrs!

I know all kids vary but in general, i feel like you're right...little boys are rambunctious and crazy but girls are pure evil when they hit puberty lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

HAHAHAH Pure evil is probably the most accurate description I've ever heard.


----------



## JLM73

I am still Team Blue...love my boys and would love DS to have a bro to pal around with- not to mention I am all set on boy wear toys etc.
DS used to not even eat fries or nuggets as the minute he touched one he would say "clean? clean?"
He was so ridiculous about his hands having ANYthing on them,,,and now the poop thing sigh WTH.
Don't get me wrong tho My daughter was messy in diff ways!
She used my fave red lipstick to draw ALL over her wall in her room...which were white at the time grrr
And the worst was when she figured how to open my bottle of Hot Pink Nail Polish- the 1 minute drying kind...Guess what ended up DRIED all over her bedroom carpet before she told me to "come see"
Arrgghh! Literally had to cut chunks from the carpet:dohh:

*MrsG* sounds very close for you How are the opks?

*Claire!!!* Aww your lil GIRL is "plum" perfect!!!
Wow I forgot how fast they grow early on!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Not doing OPKs since were not 'trying' but i kept tracking to see if I ovulate. I figured you can miss an LH surge but not the temp rise! I wanted as sure of a way of knowing as possible.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I agree- boys are like having Jack Russels, or Staffy Bulls- all energy, destruction and rough play, but sweet when they want to be.

I only have one daughter and will KISS THE FEET of whichever Higher power made her the perfect girl child!
She has NEVER been in trouble, been spanked, or been makeup crazy or boy crazy.
She literally is going on 3 yearrrrrs dating her first and only boyfriend!!
Not a single problem from her. And even tho I will never pretend to be daft about teens :sex:
She's been on BC pills due to hormone related cysts she gets, but I still brought her and older sone handfuls of condoms and said Be safe if you decide to go there :ignore: lol
She will be 19 in June and moved away to Missouri with her BF. He's a great kid too.
I would be very surprised if they have had sex yet as she is NOT at all girly and - ahem- had to be reminded to SHAVE before hitting the pool :blush:
She was like Oh I don't care lol:dohh:
She's gorgeous but a bit on the heavy side- but she is fine with it, so I am glad she never got harassed and has a BF who loves her for her personality- They are both geeky artistic gamers lol.

NO WAY could I be twice blessed with such an easy going daughter so I am DEF praying *Team BLUE*!


----------



## JLM73

Oh and I'm heading back to my new Youtube Forensic doc love..."Crimes That Shook Britain"!! Great stories!!!


----------



## pacificlove

j, your daughter sounds wonderful! All my parents ever did was give me the feeling that I shouldn't get pregnant while living in their house, it would ruin me. 
To them education should have been my priority. Well I quit college after 3 years and did my own dog related stuff while living in their house. 
I dated dh for almost a year when we discussed him taking a job in a different province to try and make a career. We decided to go for it and I'd come with him. My ticket out of my parents house.
Don't get me wrong, I love my parents, but they are not a bit "free spirited" and kind of wish they were more supportive of me when it comes to decisions that are not career related. 
When we told them we are moving back my work had me in a real good position. Their response "Well, don't rush things. Think about work and your career.". (yes, first thing that came out of moms mouth!) Thanks for being supportive. I had to yell at her first on what response I had expected maybe a little bit of happyness.

Something I plan to do very different with my kids. Openness and supportive. I see you have that with your kids J.


----------



## JLM73

Yea Pacific- that's the worst. My parents preached NO boys, Go to College, BE a doctor.
So I was the overachiever child being good in every way, with NO rewards or encouragement- So I was always looking for the next way I could make them be proud.
I decided to get straight A's from 7th grade on. My friends Got like $5 per A, I got "Well...what about being on honor roll? That's what you are supposed to do"
Talk about WTF moments lol. 
By the age of 12 I had 3 regular families per week to babysit for.
The parents I sat for raved I was the most reliable and responsible kid.
My parents- nothing.
At 14 I was stil a straight A student, and decided to get a job.
Got hired at Domino's Pizza- 20hrs a week. Ran home SOOO excited to tell my parents, they shrugged and said - Well that's not a real job, and it's only 20 hrs a week.
So I went back out and got hired at McDonalds as well so I had TWO 20 hr per wk jobs( most you could work at 14 back then).
STILL they shrugged and said you better not mess up in school:saywhat:
I plugged away with 2 jobs and Straight A's, National Honor Society, Spanish Honor Society thru high school, and they were still not impressed.
MIGHT I add this was all while sneaking out at night to see my BF and skipping days here and there lol.
I stayed busier than a one legged man in an ass kickin contest- as they say here:rofl:
Senior year I had a HUGE lawn size trashbag filled to the top with scholarship offers from all over the country.
I dug like hell to find the one for Duke University after hearing it was one of the BEST- I had an offer for FULL ride scholarship first year- renewed if I maintained my grades. I was over the friggin moon.
Ran to show my parents- and they said NO, you can't leave the state:huh:
WTF is that??? I was only 17 when I graduated so I couldn't give them :finger: and just go- so I said Screw it then- I'm not GOING to ANY college!

I was dating a guy 10 yrs older than me, and pregnant right after graduation.:haha:
Talk about crushing their dreams lol.
Whatever- I still went to college and did premed- before switching to Emerg Medical.
THIS is exactly why I tell my kids- You can be a beach bum selling trinkets to tourists for all I care- Just as long as YOU are HAPPY!
Now at 42 I regret that I ever tried to impress them- as I likely would have continued college in either Arts or Cello- both of which I suck at now that I put those things away to try and please the folks pfffft!


----------



## campn

My parents had 4 kids, first a boy then 3 girls and in all honesty they themselves would tell you that us girls made them more proud than my brother ever did and we took care of them more than him. Really I call my mom every single day and my DH calls his maybe once a month if she's lucky, 

Daughters end up taking care of their elderly parents while sons rarely ever do, it's a sad thing but that's just how men work I guess. Of course that's not always the case, but generally it is. 

Fatigue has hit me so hard, I've been in bed most of the evening and ready to go to bed at 9 pm! Also DH keeps pressuring me about telling his parents I'm pregnant but I want to wait a little bit longer, just until I get a scan and see that everything is going okay. Ughh


----------



## JLM73

True about daughters being care takers- worse being the ONLY child.
My mother plays the poor me card for me to help her with everything but then stabs me in the back and sabotages my biz every chance she can- Her spiteful way of forcing me to NOT be able to move away yet financially biz wise, but nagging everyday that she can't wait till I move :growlmad:
I don't ever want my kids to be burdened to care for me, or hinder their lifestyle because I am aging.
Mom likes to throw the "culture" card out about how HER culture don't abandon parents in Assisted Living facilities bla blah
Well sorry! You left Portugal to live in America- so wouldn't she be guilty of doing the same to her parents???
I told her my father planned very well for their retirement, and she can afford the nicest communities and caregivers- but i most certainly will NOT be changing her diapers sorry.
I don't want my kids changing mine either! Ugh


----------



## DobbyForever

I wish I had money to pay someone to read me the posts I miss while I am asleep/sick/working. With cute voices. And accents. And another to write down my initial thoughts the post them for me


----------



## campn

J- That's completely understandable, she should be understanding and not even want to put you through that, but really she is your guest right now and should respect you and your boundaries, just like when you were young and you had to respect her wishes. She should be grateful! And really I doubt every Portuguese family have an elderly living at home, maybe it was the usual thing years ago but not anymore with great elderly nursing homes available. 

Also you can't take care of everyone, your kids, job, your mom and yourself! That's too much of a huge burden for any one.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I wish I had money to pay someone to read me the posts I miss while I am asleep/sick/working. With cute voices. And accents. And another to write down my initial thoughts the post them for me

I would love that! You know what I also wish was possible? For Google to read my mind and Google things as I just think them!


----------



## TexasRider

campn said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> I wish I had money to pay someone to read me the posts I miss while I am asleep/sick/working. With cute voices. And accents. And another to write down my initial thoughts the post them for me
> 
> I would love that! You know what I also wish was possible? For Google to read my mind and Google things as I just think them!Click to expand...

Same here. I do awanas at church on Wednesday night which is basically children's church for an hour and a half. So when I get home it's rush to get everything ready for school tmrw and get my little into bed. And now I'm going back and reading and its hard to get caught up and properly respond to everyone. 

I am the "dependable" one in my family. I have a sister and brother but neither one of them helps my mom much. So I'm sure as she gets older I will do more for her. But it's the same way with my grandma. My mom does everything for her mother and her other sister never comes in from out of town to help. In fact we specifically bought our house because it is less than 10 minutes away from my moms house. And my moms mom lives right down the road from her too. It was a family property that was split and my mom built her house on it.


----------



## campn

Texas, how is the awanas like? I'm really thinking about having my son join for a bit.


----------



## DobbyForever

What is awanas?

Trying not to get excited but I am getting cramps on one side. Been going on for about 15 minutes with varying intensity. At one point it was very intense, not painful, just very clearly felt it.


----------



## campn

Dobby- it's a childcare program at churches, they learn and sing and play and all kinds of fun things I think, and it's free as far as I know. 

I'm seriously hoping this is implantation Dobs!!! <3 I felt the exact same thing on 8 DPO at night and it felt like someone was scratching my uterus on the left side. I wrote it off as nothing but lo and behold! 

Sending you all the baby dust in the world!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo nice.

I hope so. I can't remember my last bfp but before that it was a quick stab. This was like someone was holding it in their hand and twisting and turning and squeezing

I don't want alllll the baby dust. Just most of it ;)


----------



## JLM73

Dobs was gonna ask again if you were in the TWW or on BC, but I see your 2 BDs on your chart:thumbup: Well Played my friend...well played indeed!


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> What is awanas?
> 
> Trying not to get excited but I am getting cramps on one side. Been going on for about 15 minutes with varying intensity. At one point it was very intense, not painful, just very clearly felt it.

oooh im am excited though Dobs lol.. :thumbup: your charts looking nice n high aswell :)


----------



## claireybell

J your daughter sounds perfectly lovely, i must admit, if this one is a girl i am dreading the attitude if Rileys snything to go by Lol, he gets the strop on very quick like his Dad! Whereas im more chilled out & let alot go over my head, must be the Piscean in me :) 

Im a plum Lol! I had to zoom & see what the writing said yesterday, to me the pic looked like a chestnut ha! Its 3hrs & 20 mins encounting to the scan just a bot toooo excited & nervous ;)

Campn, you had a scan date/Drs apt date through yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Did not take my bc. That anovulatory madness and keeping up with ttc habits made me realize waiting 3 years is not an option. Was going to have the not budging talk with SO then shit hit the fan with his family and so I put it off. But then we dtd and he finished inside and now I'm like... :shrugs: what shall be will be lol cross the telling him bridge if there is something to tell

CB, go sleep! Are you going to post your scan? Pleeeeease say yes


----------



## DobbyForever

And j your daughter is my polar opposite. Good job there.

Obsessing over old charts, noticing I only had mid lp cramping with bfps or odd cycles (lp was longer or questionable hpts before af). Granted I don't slways remember to put stuff in


----------



## claireybell

Haha wish i could go back to sleep, Riley crept in the bed just after SO left for work & kept saying 'look at that funny Monkey' J's pic Lol!!

Hell yeah il be posting a couple of piccys hehee :)

Ah im so excited your off BC Dobbles :) i preferred my non BC cycles, hated the CM on bc uhhh!! Hoping you get a lil sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Jeeze J, how horrible of your parents! You should have f'ed up majorly first so their expectations were lowered :haha: 

Dobs, is SO aware of the pill situation? Are you going to tell him the whole story if you "fall"? OMGIHOPEYOU'REPREGGERS


----------



## claireybell

Back from Scan girls, all looks good, im now 12wks & 5 days hahaa new due date 30th July ;) just uploading a couple of piccys, no nub shots though but heartbeat was high at 156 bpm aww xx


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5gxp1svc.jpeg

Think its face is turned looking at camera here :haha:


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsztmkgcmg.jpeg

The Photobucket site isnt letting my link to upload the other one pfft! This one his/her arms covering its face aww


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Glad all is well!!! Above 140 is old wives for girl? I can't remember but I know it is above or below that #. Can't wait to see!

Gigs, nope. I would have mentioned it if I thought we would have sex/him finish. soooo if I am then that's going to be an awkward conversation. Lol but also not lol

Temp dip this morning. I know it isn't from the sickness fading because I felt better yesterday/haven't had a fever at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo 3D scan!!! Gorgeous baby. Ahhhh! Love love love


----------



## mrs.green2015

Absolutely gorgeous cb! How exciting!


----------



## claireybell

thankyou ladies hehe! Feeling very cloud 9ish now ha ha! Yes i heard that about hb over 140 aswell Dobby, Rileys was 111bpm at 12wks which i thought was mega low! 

Poss implant Dip on 6dpo dobs... Eeee!! Im getting excited ;)


----------



## claireybell

MrsG your temps habe stayed higher since cd13.. Wonder if that was a sneaky ov'ing & watery cm not just man juice? Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- I suppose anything is possible. But that's how high my temps were last month.


----------



## TexasRider

Sorry went to bed early last night lol 

Awanas is a children's ministry at churches. We are baptist but I think they are in other types too. Basically we have little mini lessons about the bible and Jesus and the kids have a handbook that they learn bible verses out of. They also have game time and snack time. My daughter really likes it and I enjoy helping in the second grade class most nights lol.

CB- those scans are so cute! I can't remember what my daughters HB was but I want to say it was around the 130ish and higher range...

Dobby- hoping it's an implant dip.

Afm- my temp is still up but not as high as yesterday. I hope this is it!! But if not at least I've had nice high temps showing good progesterone and ovulation!


----------



## campn

Claire- That's such a photogenic baby! I've an appointment on the 25th but I'm not sure if they'll do a scan! We'll see!

Dobby- Beautiul dip! I had a huge dip on 9 DPO! I'm so excited! 

MrsG- it's still up hun! I hope it means you ovulated but it just sneaked up on you. 

Ladies I hate to post pregnancy tests pictures with you all waiting to test or to ovulate, but my tests don't look like they're getting darker? The top is 19 DPO and the bottom is 23 DPO. I'm a little scared now but I hope it doesn't mean anything.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

Once you're that far your levels are getting pretty high which can mess with the test and make it so all kinds of funky things. Try not to stress.


----------



## TexasRider

mrs.green2015 said:


> Once you're that far your levels are getting pretty high which can mess with the test and make it so all kinds of funky things. Try not to stress.

I agree with what she said. Seems like I read somewhere to dilute the urine with water? Cause of a "hook" effect?


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! I will not test again but I had this sad test left so I thought I'd use it, but it causes more worry than anything now. 

Sorry for the mini panic attack!

Texas: sorry I forgot to tell you your chart is looking wonderful! Strong progesterone for sure. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww cb!!! Soooo cute!

Dobs, my fingers are tightly crossed!

Campn, take to from someone who last tested about 27 or 28dpo...the tests only get so dark.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agree with the hook affect but honestly your 23dpo looks clearly darker than the top test. Don't stress :)

Ladies, I hope you are right. I want it so bad.

Tex, the suspense is killing me when are you testing?!

Greenie, I can't remember but have you confirmed the hcg is out of your system?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I have SUCH a good feeling for you Texas and dobs. I really hope it's right! 

Dobs- I took a 10miu test 3 weeks or so after my mc and it was almost completely gone. So nothing official but yes no more hcg.


----------



## claireybell

Texas you are 10dpo.. I wouldve peed on about ten tests sticks by now Lol! Fx'd :) 

Campn as Gigs, Dobbles & MrsG said, they get to a point & the line colour will stay the same, mine did aswell! All good :thumbup: oooh Drs next Monday, you may well get the early scan hehe!


----------



## TexasRider

I'm trying to hold out for testing as long as I can. But if my temp stays up maybe saturday or Sunday? I didn't test with my first till AF didn't show and I had a super positive test. It's killing me cause I want to know but I don't want to be disappointed with bfn.


----------



## campn

I'm going to be majorly stalking you ladies! You all have some self control cause this is a shame to admit, but some cycles I tested at 6 DPO. Not sure what I even expected to see!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* Have you had any betas done?
Hcg varies ALOT - usually doubles quickly then slows , and from what I have read it only climbs fast in the very beginning then drops back, so no way to judge just by line color unfortunately:hugs:
Also keep in mind you got a pretty nice BFP early on, so not that it's a nice thing to hear - but you may have had 2 beans and one didn't continue- which would cause hcg to level or drop back a bit IYKWIM?

*Claire* Great pics of your *GIRL*
!! I think the first pic is a full profile, as at this stage they are very compact still and curved in the spine- their necks are SUPER short and can't really turn full right/left. But you got AWESOME pics.
So do tell- what ever are you gonna name *HER*
Notice my pronoun lol

Also, I had to chuckle when you said chestnut! My mom is CRAZY for them as soon as winter hits! She oredered $80 worth this year offline!?:huh:
She's in love with them- most ppl don't know what they look like, or think of the Water Chestnuts in stirfry hehe
I thought your ticker looked like a Dark Juicy Black Cherry! LOL


----------



## JLM73

*Dobalicious!* i agree- don't get him stressed over anything until you know if you are IN. I am liking your dip timing! Hopefully in 3 days you get double pink lines !!!!
:wohoo:

*Claire* Glad your boy liked my monkey pic hehe.
I used to send it at the top of emails when I worked at the Mayor's bldg, whenever someone wasn't sending me info I needed- they got the Annoyed Monkey pic lol.
Maybe not the most professional, but it got me whatever I needed faster since it was humorous!


----------



## campn

J- No hun, I haven't had any betas done, so I don't really know. I've an appointment on Monday so hopefully they'll do a scan but it's still so early to see anything at this point so I'm not sure if that'll calm down my fears or worry me more. I have a week estimator so I'll take that tomorrow or so and see what it says!? 

Claire- I also think it's a girl! Just the way the baby looks on your scan screamed girl for me for some reason!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5gxp1svc.jpeg
> 
> Think its face is turned looking at camera here :haha:

Aww what great pics!!!! So exciting!!! Now I want another ultrasound! 

Your due date is one day before my bday.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Claire- That's such a photogenic baby! I've an appointment on the 25th but I'm not sure if they'll do a scan! We'll see!
> 
> Dobby- Beautiul dip! I had a huge dip on 9 DPO! I'm so excited!
> 
> MrsG- it's still up hun! I hope it means you ovulated but it just sneaked up on you.
> 
> Ladies I hate to post pregnancy tests pictures with you all waiting to test or to ovulate, but my tests don't look like they're getting darker? The top is 19 DPO and the bottom is 23 DPO. I'm a little scared now but I hope it doesn't mean anything.

I don't know what you're talking about! The test line in these is taking so much dye away from the control line! They basically switched, with your first tests the control was darker and now the test line is darker!! No need to worry! They probably can't hold anymore dye. Lol


----------



## JLM73

*Clair-Bear!*
I was bored...amd love scan pics so I felt the need to doodlehow I think your little girl is laying:blush:
**Disclaimer- I am not an ultrasound technician, nor do I play one on TV. Doodler not to be held negligent for any misinterpretation:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

CB, what a cutie already!! And yes, I agree, girl!! 


J, I look at the way my parents raised me and it makes me realize the mistakes they made and which I plan to avoid. On the other hand they also prepared me to be a functioning adult. I look at the 19 year old boy working beside me and think his parents coddled him for way too long and probably still are. He's got diabetes (the type where he needs needles all the time) and no sense of responsibility for his actions when it comes to his health and work as far as I can tell

Dobs: I hope this is it. Don't tell your SO until you need to. No need to stress him out now.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa J i love that drawn over piccy :love: i want another scan now lol, another 8 wks until gender day hehe!! If its a Girl we quite like Lara but theres a zillion girl names i love, we're already struggling with boys names, SO is abit boring with names whereas im abit out there ha! 

Breea whens your scan date?? 

J you still seeing donor x2 days later this wk or wknd? :)

Dobs just tell SO when it happens.. Its gonna hehee!


----------



## claireybell

TexasRider said:


> I'm trying to hold out for testing as long as I can. But if my temp stays up maybe saturday or Sunday? I didn't test with my first till AF didn't show and I had a super positive test. It's killing me cause I want to know but I don't want to be disappointed with bfn.

:test: :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love that we have some prego ladies in our group and I love even more that you ladies are far enough along to look at scans!!

Afm- I can feel a ton of cm while I'm at work. I haven't had a chance to check since being here but this morning it was watery. Soooo I'm hoping ov is on the way!! Trying not to get my hopes up but at least I know my body is trying...


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*Totally agree. I always said even if I won the lotto. my kids are NOT getting BMWs Porche etc. I feel they need to go thru the trials and tribulations of appreciating what it takes to get those thing, and learn basic life skills and responsibility. 
My mom tries to have me "remind" my older son about his work sched appts etc pffft HELLL to the NOOO. He is 23 damn yrs old.
She's like What if he gets fired?! 
And i shrug and say OH WELL...guess he will learn to be more responsible eh?

And I made sure my daughter knew basics of car care- tire changing, etc, and some household fixes like unstopping the toilet, or disposal..
And made sure my Son knows basic cooking and sewing etc.
I don't play that Male vs Female skills BS.
If either of them is living alone no reason for EITHER of them to have to PAY someone for basic fixes.

OMG my mother once paid a Handyman $300 to change ONE Fluorescent bulb in her kitchen, and oil the track of her sliding door, as well as tighten screws on a door know :shock: WTGF!!!! I was Soooo furious with her, especially when I said I was 5 mins away!?!? Why didn't you calll me????
Then she said Oh well men know how to do those things
I could have slapped her LOL Hellllloooo your daughter was working at the fire deppt running in burning bldgs right along with the MENN!

She peeves me with that crap- ask the neighbor, as your son bla bla
I yell everytime "Having TESTICLES does not make you handy?!?!?"
I have 2 ex hubs that prove that theory as I did ALL the household repairs....sigh

*Claire*I will send him a text tomoro morning. Hell I offered gas $ for a 10 min drive LMAO.
Now it feels all prostitutish :blush" paying for sperm :rofl:
Oh please no cop stop us over me handing money while he hands the cup.
I will start a car chase as I cram the man juice up the vajay!
Really officer there's nothing in the cup seeeee!!:rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Last pic i promise lol, Rileys is the top 12wk scan & todays atvthe bottom for comparison ha ha! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpswzkyc9be.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> I love that we have some prego ladies in our group and I love even more that you ladies are far enough along to look at scans!!
> 
> Afm- I can feel a ton of cm while I'm at work. I haven't had a chance to check since being here but this morning it was watery. Soooo I'm hoping ov is on the way!! Trying not to get my hopes up but at least I know my body is trying...

Oooh yay!!! Watery CM!! Get bd'ing MrsG hehee ;)


----------



## claireybell

Prostitut ish ha ha!! Never J!!


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Hahaaa J i love that drawn over piccy :love: i want another scan now lol, another 8 wks until gender day hehe!! If its a Girl we quite like Lara but theres a zillion girl names i love, we're already struggling with boys names, SO is abit boring with names whereas im abit out there ha!
> 
> Breea whens your scan date??
> 
> J you still seeing donor x2 days later this wk or wknd? :)
> 
> Dobs just tell SO when it happens.. Its gonna hehee!

We probably won't have another scan until 20 weeks. Depends on what my dr wants but I am switching Drs soon because this dr doesn't do vbacs. I'm still debating on getting a midwife for a homebirth. Im not sure if I want to save money or go with the birth I want. Ahh. Such a hard decision. :cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

What kind of birth do you want Bre?


----------



## claireybell

Do they not do the NT screening at 11/12 wks in the States?


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> What kind of birth do you want Bre?

i just want a more relaxed birth experience. Less invasive and comfortable. With DS I had a hospital Vbac with zero complications but I hated it. I was confined to my bed, hooked up to iv, monitors, and some other machine inside my lady bits. I was so uncomfortable that I opted for an epidural which I wanted to avoid. 

That's not what I want this time. It's my last baby and I want to have a more intimate experience. At the same time I am open to another hospital birth but with less intervention. Minimal monitoring, being able to get up and walk around or bounce on a balls etc. I'm also considering a birthing center but it's almost 2 hrs away and I don't want to give birth on the freeway. Lol 

DH is on board for whatever I decide though so I'm glad he is so supportive.


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Do they not do the NT screening at 11/12 wks in the States?

I guess it depends on the dr and the insurance. I didn't have it with my last pregnancy and with my first I was already 11-12 weeks when I had my first appt.


----------



## gigglebox

Des just saw your crying emote Bre, and goes, "ooooohh noooooooooooo, he's saaaad!" Lol

Cb, so cute! I don't know...i want to give you positive pink juju, but that scan has me thinking blue....don't hurt me!

J, your mom is so strange...usually women don't want to rely on men for things...is it a cultural thing or a crazy old lady thing?


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Des just saw your crying emote Bre, and goes, "ooooohh noooooooooooo, he's saaaad!" Lol
> 
> Cb, so cute! I don't know...i wamt to give you positive pink juju, but that scan has me thinking blue....don't hurt me!
> 
> J, your mom is so strange...usually women don't want to rely on men for things...is it a cultural thing or a crazy old lady thing?

Aww he's too cute!!


----------



## claireybell

Lol gigs! Bless u ;) im expecting them to say Boy anyway ha ha

Completely forgot about insurances & what gets covered Breaa, its a standard testing at 12wks in uk, i get my results for NT, Pataus & Edwards syndrome risk results next week, well, if im very hugh risk il get a call but if im liw, it'll be a letter in the next week or so.. :-/

Jeeeze! All that $'s for changing a lightbulb??! Lol but wtf?! I have to say in our house, SO does these, they are all spotlights & we have high ceilings, hes 6"5 :)


----------



## campn

Claire- The NT here is optional, I got it with DS but I'm opting out this time, insurance only covers a part of it and I'd rather save every penny for something else. 

Bree- Thank you hun! I feel better now, I read that these tests don't read the high hCG that well after a certain point so hopefully that's just that. 

I thought of a birthing center too, have you thought of a home birth!? If you can't drive two hours away (that's ridiculous when you're in labor) they would just come to you while you labor at home. 

I need an epidural, last time I couldn't deal with the pain at all that my blood pressure went sky high, once they gave me the epi my blood pressure went down again. I hope you get the birth you want, it's definitely good to go into it with an open mind cause things always happen out of your control.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Claire- The NT here is optional, I got it with DS but I'm opting out this time, insurance only covers a part of it and I'd rather save every penny for something else.
> 
> Bree- Thank you hun! I feel better now, I read that these tests don't read the high hCG that well after a certain point so hopefully that's just that.
> 
> I thought of a birthing center too, have you thought of a home birth!? If you can't drive two hours away (that's ridiculous when you're in labor) they would just come to you while you labor at home.
> 
> I need an epidural, last time I couldn't deal with the pain at all that my blood pressure went sky high, once they gave me the epi my blood pressure went down again. I hope you get the birth you want, it's definitely good to go into it with an open mind cause things always happen out of your control.


Homebirth is my first choice!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre how is home birth with a v-back? Is it safer since you already had one v-back? My girlfriend wanted to do a v-back and they told her she needed to be at the hospital but maybe because it had only been 2 years since her c section?


----------



## JLM73

Breeaa Just a quick comment from the peanut gallery but 2nd c sects are a HUGE major surg, whereas vbacs present less risk as long as your original csect was double stitched at the site- you may wanna check with prev doc to see to if second stitch scar was confirmed as well healed ...my orig doc of 10 yrs noted mine was so I feel confident doing a VBA2CS or CB2AC as some places note.
I def wanna try for a full natural deliv if possible.
With my surro twins, the earlier induction caused me to not have milk for them the first 2-3 days!

I was cleared to VBAC from 1 csect with twins to Singleton VBAC btw and they were only 5 months apart!


----------



## gigglebox

I wondered about repeat c-sections...because that's probably what i'll opt for. Big heads run in the family and des' was huge, i think 14.25" circumference. 97th percentile, whatever it was. 

Do the use the same scar for the incision point?


----------



## TexasRider

I had a c section with my daughter. Basically I developed pre eclampsia and had to be induced at 37 weeks. I didn't dilate past a 4 after 10 hours of labor and I was actually regressing so I had to have one. I have no desire to try labor again. I would rather just schedule my c section and maybe it won't be as bad as going through labor and having to have one anyway. I won't be as tired? Anyway I definitely don't want to go through labor again.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Breeaa Just a quick comment from the peanut gallery but 2nd c sects are a HUGE major surg, whereas vbacs present less risk as long as your original csect was double stitched at the site- you may wanna check with prev doc to see to if second stitch scar was confirmed as well healed ...my orig doc of 10 yrs noted mine was so I feel confident doing a VBA2CS or CB2AC as some places note.
> I def wanna try for a full natural deliv if possible.
> With my surro twins, the earlier induction caused me to not have milk for them the first 2-3 days!
> 
> I was cleared to VBAC from 1 csect with twins to Singleton VBAC btw and they were only 5 months apart!

I'm so confused, I'm not having another c section. I've already had a Vbac with no complications and would never consider having another c section. My c section was almost 7 years ago.

Did you have a Vbac with the twins??? That's amazing!


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Bre how is home birth with a v-back? Is it safer since you already had one v-back? My girlfriend wanted to do a v-back and they told her she needed to be at the hospital but maybe because it had only been 2 years since her c section?

Most OBs are against home birth after a c section. My ob freaked out the other day when I told him I was considering it. I think it's probably safer that she have her first Vbac in the hospital though. 

The risk of uterine rupture is less than 1%, even my ob told me that the other day before I mentioned home birth. Obviously other complications can occur as well. I wouldn't consider a home birth if I hadn't already had a successful Vbac in a hospital though. I had my Vbac exactly 2 yrs and 13 days after my c section. I hope your friend has a successful Vbac!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol right CB?! Ted, I'm 6dpo and poa$tree test lol. Campn and I must be peemates.

J, OMG I love your annotated pic. Are you meeting donor tomorrow? Hopefully an easy transfer

Breeee how have you been?

Greenie, hm. Any thoughts from your gyn? :(. Hoping you get a clear temp shift soon

Thank you ladies for putting up with my bs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow cramps cane back as a two second before the page opened moment.


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> lol right CB?! Ted, I'm 6dpo and poa$tree test lol. Campn and I must be peemates.
> 
> J, OMG I love your annotated pic. Are you meeting donor tomorrow? Hopefully an easy transfer
> 
> Breeee how have you been?
> 
> Greenie, hm. Any thoughts from your gyn? :(. Hoping you get a clear temp shift soon
> 
> Thank you ladies for putting up with my bs.

I've been ok Dobs. Morning sickness tricked me into thinking it was over then came back for the last few days. It's not back, it's more stomach aches after eating. Meat makes me sick every time. I've been surviving on breads and cheese. I've gained too much already and I'm just ready to feel normal again!!! Hoping I have a week or two of morning sickness left. :coffee: that's a bad smily to use because I can't even enjoy coffee with these damn aversions to everything!!! 

Anyway, hope you are feeling better!! Yay for 6dpo. I'm ready to see your bfp! Woot woot


----------



## mrs.green2015

dob- I won't email my doc until after AF arrives. I'm still holding out hope I OV this cycle. Quite a bit of watery CM.. probably the most I've had since mc so heres to hoping I o!

My car broke down today :( my car that is only a couple years old! so i spent
t 3 hours waiting for tow, towing, and complaining lol so when i got home i opened a bottle of wine and only got through 1/2 a workout.... i just cant tonight...


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww poo that stinks. I hope it disappears and stays gone. That stinks about the coffee :(. It's such a joy. That's what my cousin asked for the morning after she delivered haha she couldn't stand it during pregnancy


----------



## mrs.green2015

When is everyone testing? 
Dob & Texas already ovulated 
J & Gig will be soon. 

Everyone else is pregnant or getting back on the Ttc bus soon!

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I already started zero restraint. Had a mini stash leftover. I have like 5 cb weeks, at least 1 frer (might be an unopened 3 pack), one dollar tree and one Walmart. Probably use the dollar tree tomorrow (7dpo) then the Walmart on Saturday and the frer Sunday. If my temp shoots back up tomorrow that least 98.4 or if I hit 98.6 tomorrow or Saturday I might use the frer early

Attached my afternoon urine 6dpo had to pee on something but out of opks bfn lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha idk how you ladies do it. Even if at 6dpo if I saw a bfn I would be super sad. I can't do it or I'd go crazy. I'm making a vow right now not to trust at all any month until at least 12dpo!


----------



## claireybell

Its an addiction MrsG ha ha once you pee on one then it starts a looooooong line if testing hahaa!! Really hope you ovulate this cycle & you get some more watery cm :) 

I think all my tests at 6dpo have been neg Dobs, we only humped twice in my fertile window the cycle i fell pg just like you guys did so yay!! I had low back ache & mild period cramps on 10dpo but im sure i had odd aches randomly before that hehee!!! Fx'd :hugs: 

I've still not decided on what Birth i want :-/ .. My midwife wants me to try VBAC but im scared of having Episiotomy & forceps etc, & im worried the baby will be Breech again so she said they'll keep an eye on me & send me for a scan around 36-37wks to check presentation but still eeek! In UK after a csection your next baby has to be in hospital on a Labour ward where all their Theatres are in case on rush emergency as your high ridk..! 2 csections mean any subsequent babies you may have will all be planned sections, my sisters had 4 csections now!


----------



## TexasRider

So much for my awesome chart.... Temp took a huge nosedive today. It's above coverline but barely. AF shouldn't be here for a few more days though. So we shall see what happens. Glad I didn't test early.... Ugh


----------



## campn

Really many of the times these c-sections aren't even for a good reason and just pushed on moms. Doctors need to meet a minimum of c-section surgeries to be paid a certain amount. 

Towards the end of my pregnancy I was terrified of c-section, my doctor said well if the baby is head down that's a huge step, so I bounced for hours on a birthing ball starting 35 weeks or so! I sat on the ball instead of a chair and did all these exercises that helps the baby get way down into the pelvis. 

Bree I don't see why you can't have a home birth or a water birth if you've successfully had a vbac before that went great. That is very lucky cause sadly I hear less vbac success stories :(


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, still so early. I'm now chart stalking you, lol.

No one answered so i'll be annoying and ask again--is a second c secrion preformed at the same incision site?

Bre, saw about your cravings. Is there anything, outside of cheese and bread, you're dying to have? What about you, cb?

My friend told me she's off from chicken breasts. The only thing i was ever avoiding was sushi, but it was a texture thing (though i otherwise LOVE sushi, and hubs and i had "a place" up north we ate at regularly--also where we celebrated our pregnancy, announced to his family, and earlier in life had our rehearsal dinner). The one thing i did want however was smoked salmon. Unfortunately, i couldn't have it....i think this time around if my craving was that strong again, i'd just got for it. Is that bad?

Mrs, i still have another week+ until ov.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie just saw about your car! So sorry! Good call on just having wine and processing. Do you have to get a new one?

I only get sad with frers or brand name tests. I can get bfns on cheapies all day and not care.

Tex, are you sure your lp is 14 days? If so, a dip this early seems too early. Especially one so drastic.

What is vbac? I feel like this has been explained to me. My mom had three c-sections cuz her lady bits are too small for all her big a babies. Ok her pelvis I just wanted to say lady bits lol

Afm temp is up .3 and idk bit bummed. Was hoping it would have passed 98.3/been closer to 98.4. Or am I asking too much lol. I didn't poas cuz quite frankly I forgot


----------



## TexasRider

Dobby I have no idea how long my LP is usually. I've only been temping since October and that cycle was crazy with no ovulation and my OB had to give me provera to bring on my period. He ran bloodwork and everything was normal so I have no idea why I had a weird long cycle like that. I was just going off of a typical 14 day LP to see when AF may show...


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, vbac= vaginal birth after cesarian

Mrs, sorry about the car :( that's always so frustrating. Part of why i married a mechanic :winkwink:

Dobs, it's still a rise! That's good! No test would be accurate now anyway. Better to save it.

Tex, hope it goes back up


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- it's still up! So that's awesome. Can't wait to look at some test in a couple days. Lady bits!

Gig- I know ov is a ways away but I always count out to when I can test. haha I'm like 99% sure they go over the same scar. But there's been more research to show how bad they are so I know here at our hospital they're really pushing vbac if it's been long enough between pregnancies. 

Texas- hope it shoots up tomorrow!

Campn- I agree that they push it on women. It's already a scary situation and of course we're going to listen if the say we need too. 

Afm- I also married a mechanic! Well a heavy equipment mechanic he works on huge construction equipment. He's going to fix my car today :) hopefully. lol which means I'm working from home! I had a small rise today. I'm hoping for a larger rise tomorrow. Late last night my watery cm was a little ewcm! Woot woot. We're totally out this month but that's ok I just wanted to ovulate!


----------



## TexasRider

Well I have 2 apps that I use. Kindara and fertility friend. Kindara thinks I am only 10dpo today and not 11. So I have no idea. I know I ovulated so that's good but I don't want a short LP cause that would mean progesterone issues. I will just have to wait and see what my temp does. Either I will get AF or a BFP but I did read that a huge dip could be implantation but who knows.. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, yes its the same incision site or literally just above in parrallel, well all 4 of my sisters were.. 

I had a food aversion to everything this time & found it really difficult doing weekly grocery shops Lol But since the sickness has passed its got lots better, i still cant eat Ham as it smells like Catfood when i open the packet lol, not great with Tea but coffee im fine, loving mash tata & anything tomotoe & cheesey mmmm Lol! I just devoured half a cheese & brocolli quiche actually hahaa!

MrsG i mustve missed that bit, whats happened with your Car??

Ah Texas, i was getting drop temp lines after i had my positive so i stopped temping so it not nessessarily mean af on way, especially if its not due for a good few days :thumbup: thinking good thoughts :)

In terrified of pain, never had labour pains, scared of csections, i just want to wake up & be like 'oh theres my baby' lol

They push for vbacs in UK as its less risky than having a csection just because its a major operation but they automatically offer a csection if you have one previous, not sure why really?! They did try to turn Riley with ECV but at over 38wks he was comfy & not going anywhere! After 30 mins of them trying i started getting very uncomfortable then i got really upset & couldnt stop crying Lol

Dobbles your temps still really high, all good there chick!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

When I get pregnant I'm going to look into natural births but i just don't know if I can do it

Cb- something is mechanically wrong with my car it died while I was in the hood. Yay..... Hopefully nothing major. I forget who asked but no I won't need a new one. This one is still under warranty but I'd rather hubs just fix it than deal with them. They'll probably say oh well that's not covered and it'll be $500. (Even if it's a $40 part)


----------



## claireybell

I know il come around on the idea of a vag bith as i was gutted to have a csection, the way i kept myself sane was, theres drugs if you need them, they whip bubs out if an emergency & our bodies are built to push babies out.. Still scary though Lol! You'll find yourself wanting a natural one i think ;) 

Oh no.. The Hood lol! Hope you werent stranded for long?! Yeah garages are crazy prices & always try & cheat women out of money pfft! Def get hubs to sort it out :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

I am not a big fan of any medication, so I'd like to aim for natural birth. Hubby thinks I am nuts but I'd like to try.

Last day of work before the move today... it's bitter sweet. The big child, aka my supervisor, doesn't even look at me any more even if I ask him a direct work related question... a--hole.:growlmad:
In the mean time one of the owners has actually wished me good luck, given me driving tips through the mountains (he's done that one 2000+ times when he was trucking) and we shacked hands.


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> I wondered about repeat c-sections...because that's probably what i'll opt for. Big heads run in the family and des' was huge, i think 14.25" circumference. 97th percentile, whatever it was.
> 
> Do the use the same scar for the incision point?

They are supposed to use the same incision site - external(skin) and internal(uterine wall)


----------



## claireybell

I wont have any drugs that will make me feel off my face either Pacific lol as i dont want to feel out of control, eeee moving day!!! Wow thats come around quick!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just wondering if any of you now prego ladies experienced any spotting early on? I had a small amount of blood when I wiped (more pinkish red). I'm freaking out of course, we did have sex last night so I am wondering if it's related. Any advice?


----------



## JLM73

Mornin Chicklettes
Breeaa- sorry for the confusion, I was just mentioning what others said- docs like to go by once a csect always a c sect which is BS.
Vbac is safer than csect- which is considered a major surgery.4
I also have seen a few docs that will Vbac you np after you have had a successful vbac...like you proved yourself worthy to be back in the vag birth group :haha:

I was vbacing at a hosp, made it to 9cm and DS had cord around neck twice, so as he descended his HR dropped to 40-43ish and STAYED there - BIG prob as he was no where near crowned to yank him out, so I got the dreaded Knock Out anesthesia and emerg c sect.
I was so determined to have that vbac grrr, and ended up knocked out for HOURS before even seeing him!
Had I gone with an epidural- which I LOVE, they wouldnt have had to knock me out, just would have rushed back for stat csect- but I would have been awake thru it and gotten to hear him cry and see him right away etc.

I def am gonna try to find a birth center and/or midwife that will vba2c...
My older son and daughter were both vag deliveries- daughter was "sunny side up"
(face up) so had to use forceps. I had epidurals with those 2 so no prob on both episiotomies ugh.
Surro twins were only csect cuz bottom twin was breech.
And DS was emerg c sect:roll:

Alot of docs insur doesn't cover their asses if they vbac:shrug:
I'm still gonna try!
May just "act" like I'm gonna csect, go thru the 8 months to reg appts ( and with my age they do ALOT of scans) and once I know everything looks good- Bail out to a midwife lol.

Forgot who asked but I just text donor and asked if he is still good to meet up later today. Nothing back yet, but not really worried as my cervix is not that soft but open, and my cm is the THICKEST creamiest EVER!!!
I am sure due to being dehydrated as heck:blush: haven't had much water at ALL this week- so gotta drown in it today...
I will def put preseed to the test LOL:rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Future many ladies have, and def could be from :sex: last night
:hugs:


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks JLM this is my first pregnancy and I am seriously a nervous wreck lol. I am a nurse so you'd think I would maybe be slightly more relaxed but I don't know every little thing scares me so much and I don't feel like I know when to seek help vs when not too!


----------



## JLM73

Hehe
No worries I am a paramedic and def understand that knowing MORE medically gives us the hypochondriac effect LOL.
Like- Oh I have a headache again....two days in a row..:shock: OMG I have a brain tumor!!!:haha:


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol everything basically means your imminently dying. It's terrible lol I really believed I would be relaxed and enjoy pregnancy but that is definitely proving to not be true!


----------



## pacificlove

CB, DH is meeting the seller Sunday morning to confirm dates. He has encouraged me to drive out on my own earlier, I'll definitely go if the seller has become the tenant and I can bring the animals. :)

Still hoping to pick up the stock trailer this weekend, then pack everything into boxes, train sheep to follow me into trailer and I am good to go. 
We don't have anything up for cross fencing, etc.. so if the sheep want to run, they can run which will make loading them so difficult. Gotta train them to follow me into the trailer for food. They are food motivated so hopefully my plan works.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- they recently (maybe a year or 2 ago) started encouraging vbac and not multiple c section out here due to more research. Maybe they've started that out there now. The perks of going to all my bffs doc appointments last year I learn a think or two. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> I've still not decided on what Birth i want :-/ .. My midwife wants me to try VBAC but im scared of having Episiotomy & forceps etc, & im worried the baby will be Breech again so she said they'll keep an eye on me & send me for a scan around 36-37wks to check presentation but still eeek! In UK after a csection your next baby has to be in hospital on a Labour ward where all their Theatres are in case on rush emergency as your high ridk..! 2 csections mean any subsequent babies you may have will all be planned sections, my sisters had 4 csections now!

Don't ge afraid! I was super nervous to have mine but everything went perfectly and ds was 8 lbs 7 oz. No intervention whatsoever. 



campn said:


> Bree I don't see why you can't have a home birth or a water birth if you've successfully had a vbac before that went great. That is very lucky cause sadly I hear less vbac success stories :(

I'm not so much worried about having a home birth, I just don't know if I want to pay for it right now. Lol I need to pay off my car and insurance won't cover it unless it's in a hospital or a birth center. Weird. 

Gigs you asked this question below but I accidently deleted the quote. My cravings have been changing. Mostly cheese and Coke Icees. Lol I'm not really craving bread, it's just all the sounds ok. Aversions are strong with this one. :nope: I woke up feeling great and even walked DD to her bus stop, it's been a while since I've actually walked her. It's .6 miles one way and I've been super lazy. There's a closer bus stop but she's little and I wanted her to remember where she gets off (park). Anyway, I'm hoping the rest of the day goes better, food wise. Im ready to eat normal foods. I might make chicken tacos. 

Bre, saw about your cravings. Is there anything, outside of cheese and bread, you're dying to have? What about you, cb?







JLM73 said:


> Mornin Chicklettes
> Breeaa- sorry for the confusion, I was just mentioning what others said- docs like to go by once a csect always a c sect which is BS.
> Vbac is safer than csect- which is considered a major surgery.4
> I also have seen a few docs that will Vbac you np after you have had a successful vbac...like you proved yourself worthy to be back in the vag birth group :haha:
> 
> I was vbacing at a hosp, made it to 9cm and DS had cord around neck twice, so as he descended his HR dropped to 40-43ish and STAYED there - BIG prob as he was no where near crowned to yank him out, so I got the dreaded Knock Out anesthesia and emerg c sect.
> I was so determined to have that vbac grrr, and ended up knocked out for HOURS before even seeing him!
> Had I gone with an epidural- which I LOVE, they wouldnt have had to knock me out, just would have rushed back for stat csect- but I would have been awake thru it and gotten to hear him cry and see him right away etc.
> 
> I def am gonna try to find a birth center and/or midwife that will vba2c...
> My older son and daughter were both vag deliveries- daughter was "sunny side up"
> (face up) so had to use forceps. I had epidurals with those 2 so no prob on both episiotomies ugh.
> Surro twins were only csect cuz bottom twin was breech.
> And DS was emerg c sect:roll:
> 
> Alot of docs insur doesn't cover their asses if they vbac:shrug:
> I'm still gonna try!
> May just "act" like I'm gonna csect, go thru the 8 months to reg appts ( and with my age they do ALOT of scans) and once I know everything looks good- Bail out to a midwife lol.
> 
> Forgot who asked but I just text donor and asked if he is still good to meet up later today. Nothing back yet, but not really worried as my cervix is not that soft but open, and my cm is the THICKEST creamiest EVER!!!
> I am sure due to being dehydrated as heck:blush: haven't had much water at ALL this week- so gotta drown in it today...
> I will def put preseed to the test LOL:rofl:


Oh gotcha J! I thought maybe you had read that I was getting another c section or something. 

I've seen success stories on the Ican fb page of women who had successful vbacs after 2 and 3 c sections! I think you can do it! I woild find a woman dr. I think they're more understanding when it comes to wanting a Vbac.


Ladies, it's such a beautiful day out! Makes me want to go hiking with DH. I might have him go with me Sunday morning. The weather here is beautiful. It's been in the 50s in the mornings and mid 60s in the afternoon. Gotta enjoy it before it gets to the 110s in the summer, when baby is due... :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- that similar to our weather. I love it! It's so nice not being all hot and Sweaty lol 

How much would a home birth cost? It's so frustrating when insurance is picky. A home birth I'm sure would cost the insurance way less than then hospital.


----------



## claireybell

FutureMrs said:


> Just wondering if any of you now prego ladies experienced any spotting early on? I had a small amount of blood when I wiped (more pinkish red). I'm freaking out of course, we did have sex last night so I am wondering if it's related. Any advice?

Hey Future :) 

Yes early on after sex, i had pinky cm after but only then, i found that changing positions i stopped getting it :) i only hot it when SO finished & i was ontop.. All normal


----------



## FutureMrs

Claire thank you!! Lol you've made me feel like a weight is lifted off my shoulders. That's exactly how we finished and it was a Quicky (we al know what they are like lol). The anxiety with pregnancy is real lol it's going to be a long 9 months at this rate! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

lol, 6 1/2 hours seems long to me right now... that's what I have left to work and I have nothing to do. I did compose a goodbye letter to everyone which I will sent out this afternoon.


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's always so awkward when leaving a job pl. but at least take on good terms and your boss sounds so childish. But you're almost back with hubs!


----------



## JLM73

<3 <3>3
Just wanted to say I LOVE you all!!!


----------



## pacificlove

mrs.green2015 said:


> It's always so awkward when leaving a job pl. but at least take on good terms and your boss sounds so childish. But you're almost back with hubs!

No kidding, my last job the supervisor was 3 hours away and that was brilliant. Only met him once in 1 1/2 years. 

Thanks for being all so understanding and supportive the last few weeks!!:flow::flow:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww everyone on here is so amazing! I couldn't imagine going threw all of this crap without you ladies!


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto, glad this little group of ours came to exist!

You all have got me reconsidering the vbac...i'm just worried because if i try that, and i fail, i'm back to an unplanned c section which is harder on the body than a planned one.

But i would like the experience of a natural birth...

Ugggh i don't even know, man.

PL, good luck with the sheep. Can you make a temporary fence to herd them in? A couple of steaks and chicken wire...? 

Sorry your last day is...odd. I had this boss lady who hated me. She smiled when i handed in my letter of resignation. She didn't say a word to me on my last day....granted, i made it very clear on my exit interview she was the reason i quit.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ladies!!!!!! 
I officially have ewcm!!! And a whole lot of it. So I feel very confident I'm going to ovulate. And if I don't I KNOW I will next month. My body is trying hard to make it happen. I think I'll ovulate tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## TexasRider

Awesome news Mrs. Green! Are yall still TTA or will you try and catch the egg??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well that's a loaded question Texas... lol we're technically ntnp. And we haven't been bding much. BUT I am going to make sure I'm getting some in today just in case. this month wouldn't be the best month to get pregnant but I'm not going to put my life on hold for a maybe.


----------



## pacificlove

GO MrsG!! I hope your hubby is somewhere close, go get some man juice!! :sex:

Gigs: we don't have enough snow to put stakes into the snow and the ground is frozen a few feet deep. :( Good idea though. 

We are supposed to get freezing rain and snow tonight, so my plans to get the trailer tomorrow are on hold. 

The boss is still odd, in the mean time 3 out of 4 owners have thanked me for my contributions to the company.

I'll only be able to check in from my phone or tablet from now on, so posts will be a bit shorter (and maybe more infrequent) until I have a desktop set up again.


----------



## FutureMrs

Well unfortunately I think I've suffered a loss, I should've known better to get so excited so early on, but I am basically bleeding enough to classify as a period now and took a test that was negative.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so so so sorry future. I've been there. Very recently and if you need to talk feel free to pm me. Also reach out to your ob because infection can happen.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you so much Mrs it's funny how attached we become, it's a very empty feeling and you can almost tell instantly. I appreciate your kind words!


----------



## mrs.green2015

It absolutely is. And no matter how far along that's your baby and feel as sad or however you want to feel. There's no right way. I only say that because I wish someone had said it to me.


----------



## TexasRider

Future I am so sorry for your loss.

Green- go for it girl! Have fun and if it's meant to be then it will be!


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, i hope you catch that egg! Good luck to you!

PL, i almost exclusively use my ipad but i really miss a desktop computer where i can actually type with home keys.

Future, so very sorry to read about your loss. If you need to talk about it, please do.


----------



## campn

Mrs- Go catch that awesome eggy!! Don't you waste it! Never know when a great egg will come ;) if it's meant to be it'll be! Good luck hun <3

Future- This breaks my heart. I'm so sorry. I know it's so common but it doesn't make it any easy. I totally agree with mrsG, it's OKAY to grieve and weeks don't mean anything, your feelings mean everything. We're all here to help you through it. :hugs: you're in my thoughts.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry futureMrs.... Hugs to you. :hugs: my heart goes out to you.

Gigs, I don't like the tablet for typing long messages yet, but maybe after I get used to it I'll like it.


----------



## DobbyForever

I hate So. But I'm scared I'm knocked up. He is so mean. Not on purposes. But if I am shouldn't I stay with him


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Ladies!!!!!!
> I officially have ewcm!!! And a whole lot of it. So I feel very confident I'm going to ovulate. And if I don't I KNOW I will next month. My body is trying hard to make it happen. I think I'll ovulate tonight or tomorrow.

Yay!! Go body MrsG :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Future im sorry for your loss hun :hugs: it doesnt matter how far along we are, loss is still painful, please take time to grieve it & share if you want to talk with us girls here, we are here for you xx 

Oh no Dobby.. Whats happened? You need to do what you feel is best sweet

Pacific we still like mini short update posts hehe! Hope you get the trailer sorted this morning & it hasnt snowed loads! I only message here on my iphone, its a pain but our Laptop is crappers urghhh!!! 

Crazy that ive gone from a Plum to a Peach in just 3 days lol


----------



## JLM73

Future I am so very sorry...:hugs:

Ladies I am thinking I am out this cycle...
Don't care to relive it all, but had a MASSIVE blow out with mom- which is nothing unusual, but she got my oldest son involved and he said the nastiest things to me ever!
I literally had this child when I just turned 18 and his father wanted me to abort him, and he is siding with my psychotic mother because she is agreeing to buy him a car...
I didn't meet with donor due to all of this... she is a wicked nasty person and he is too young to see it! My son literally cursed me out while she stood smiling....
I have no words...


----------



## TexasRider

I'm out. Period started this morning... My LP isn't good at all. Only 11 days. I'm already taking B-complex. I'm going to keep doing my bbt and I see my OB in February for my annual anyway so I will ask him about it then if this next cycles LP doesn't lengthen


----------



## pacificlove

J I am sorry... I say do whatever makes you happy. Life is too short. Your mom sounds like a piece of work on a good day so try not to take her too personal. As for your son... My older brother is known to have blow ups with the parents too. I think it's a boy thing. :hugs:

Cb, we got a good snow dump over night and it still continues. I am delaying the trailer pick up to next week. 

Texas, sorry af got you... Hopefully you will be able to catch the egg next month


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow I can't believe I posted that. Long short, after a bfn frer to make me feel better we got WASTED and ate 5lbs of crab, mussels, shrimp, crawfish... I sat on a guy's chair cuz the bartender couldn't hear me so I was leaning in (live band 10'ft away) and he flipped out on me. I kept begging him to stop because when I drink one trigger and I lose my s* with crying. I ended up locking myself in the bathroom with my ultrasounds and progression tests from the twins. 

Future, hugs. We are maternal and we fall in love with our babies the moment we know they exist. Whether you are 3.5w, 12 weeks, or have held your kid in your arms a loss is a loss. We are here for you.

Mrs., so happy you hit some good cm with a little temp dip! Hope you got that bd

Tex, so sorry af showed :(. 11 days is workable. It's the 9-10 range that is really problematic. Mine is only 12days and I spot on 12dpo. Hugs

J, love you too.


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks. I'm just really getting frustrated with this whole process... In July-Sept everything was fine. Normal 28-29 day cycles and lots of ewcm etc. Then craziness for a few months and while this one was better it wasn't an ideal cycle. Hopefully it will continue to regulate so I can get pregnant. It happened so fast with my daughter and I guess I didn't anticipate having all these issues... I'm getting some beer tonight and I'm going to enjoy it...


----------



## campn

J- I'm so so sorry! I would be so heartbroken. I think it's time for your mom to live somewhere else, I'm ALL for helping our parents when they need it but not this way that it destroys you and your family. 

You should ground your son big time too, make him realize that this kind of thing won't be tolerated and he will not talk to you this way. If he wants to be on her side ask them to both move out and in together and see what he'll say when he has to take care of grandma!

Sorry :hugs:

Dobby- Was he just getting jealous!? If he was drunk that's probably why he overreacted sadly alcohol turns us into the worst versions of ourselves hun! And don't you give up cause you got a bfn on 8 DPO! I had squat on 8 DPO this time and with my son earliest BFP I got was 13 DPO. 

your post made me tear up, I'm thinking of you and your angels.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, sorry that happened :( are you still feeling the same today? Why did SO yell at you? I'm confused as to the problem with you sitting in a chair and leaning in to have someone hear you....? But i'm sorry where you ended up last night. I've definitely done it too...sat on the floor with my positive frer from the chemical. Just how we mourn. What can ya do.

J, what did your son say? What did your mom say to get him riled up?

Tex, a lot of us are doing that whole song and dance, i.e. taking time to get pregnant this time around when it happened easier before. This is cycle 5 for me when it took one time with my son, plus an oops with the chemical.

Cb, when are you going to share some bump shots? Are you showing yet?

It dumped snow here too, pl. We're about 8" deep right now, at least 4 more today...my parents up north have way more, probably double this. Fortunately no power outages yet.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies...
Gigs basically she took our only car to get him from work.
I did the unforgivable thing of taking a nap and woke up just before I needed to leave to get him, as always.
While I was in the restroom she left to pick him up??
So I called her phone to say Where are you?? I need to get Che't.
She then started yeling that I was sleeping and she HAD to get him, which is BS.
Then hung up on me. IK called back and she refused to answer.
I called my son and he picked up- yelled for me to STOP calling them, then hung up as well.
I was totally confused as he has never been disrespectful.
They came in the door a cpl mins later and I went off on my son saying DON'T hang up the phone when I am talking to you.
From there he literally got in my face cursing me out- saying I didn't care enough to pick him up and would not listen to anything I was saying?!
THEN he started saying Hit me bitch You want to hit grandmom then hit me Bitch!
I have no F- ing idea what she told him to get this started, it was a cluster F.
Now I am stuck in the house with them teamed up against me over what even??
I have no idea.
Needless to say I didn't meet the donor and he hasn't replied today.
I just want to pack up and leave both their asses here.
He is only teaming with her because she hands him money every 5 seconds.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- so sorry sweetie! Enjoy your beer you deserve it!
J- it sounds like he's just believing her lies. I'm sorry. Do whatever you need to! If that means taking a month off or if it means meeting the donor. I'm so sorry. Hopefully it blows over soon. 

Gig- I'm so jealous of the snow! (Well kind of lol) I love the snow but won't drive in it. 

Dobs- :( you made me cry! I'm so sorry you're going threw that. I can't imagine going threw a loss multiple times. My heart breaks for you today. I hope you and so get better!

Cb- a peach!! You're so far along already! Oh my gosh. Are you starting to show?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and for me!
I had a pretty big temp dip I'm hoping it shoots up high tomorrow! Got some lovin in last night just in case.


----------



## DobbyForever

I broke bar rules by sitting on someone's seat and in the shady bars he goes to that's a great way to get into a fight or stabbed. But he wouldn't drop it and I just needed him To stop talking.

J, my mom sent my bro to live with my grandparents for a year. It destroyed their relationship. Even to this day my brother is still hurt and lashes out at her.

Greenie, keeping my fingers crossed you O today!!!

Tex, enjoy the beer. I totally empathize and it will happen.

I'm ok. Honestly, I am just shoving it down deep though. I went to bed with my pregnancy journal and 17dpo test and ultrasound. I might swing by the hospital next weekend to get my medical records/those pictures


----------



## claireybell

ooh MrsG i bet your ovulation day is today hehe!! Fx'd :)

Oh J im sorry things at home are s***ty at the moment :( DS & mom are no doubt rebounding off each other at the moment & your moms hard work at the best of times hun.. Hopefully things will be better in the morning after a nights kip :hugs: families are hard! 

Oh Gosh Dobs, alcohols always a good one to fuel something, hoping you'll get some special news in a few more days :) 

SNOW!! Omg we gad a mini flurry in the middle & north of UK but not the South booo! 2013 was the last time we had about 5-6ft of snow! Rileys not really seen it yet & hes 4 in July.. 

Well, i can feel the top part of my Uterus now about 2inches above pubic bone & feel the rock hardness of it after sexy time hahaa its bizarre! I have bloated belly now & the bottom starting to push out a teeny bit, i have a 12wk pic which is slmost a 13wk pic Lol doesnt look like much but bear in mind that my tummy is usually oober flat right down from my bra!


----------



## claireybell

Please excuse the bra Lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsqx5rbe3o.jpeg


----------



## campn

Claire- That's a beautiful bump hun! And the bra is super cute!!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Did you talk to your therapist since it happened? I don't think you should shove it down at all, it makes it worse and it just simmers over time. Just feel every feeling and deal with your feelings as they come, good and bad. I still have horrible things that happened to me such a long time ago haunt me and I wish I dealt with it better than I did. 

About your SO, instead of fighting with you over the chance he may get into a fight, maybe he shouldn't even take you to a bar like that! My DH will also go into exteme measures to avoid a fight so I understand.


----------



## claireybell

It shows more when i have long fitted tops on, couple of people in my office have asked about it lol, il be announcing next week after scan results :) Thanks Campn, yours will be appearing soon aswell hehee


----------



## DobbyForever

The bar we went to was fine, he just knee jerk reacted and I was like calm the eff down and stop taking. He was trying to apologize but I couldn't process. My therapist told me to take meds or get a hobby.

CB what a beautiful bump pic!!!


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> It shows more when i have long fitted tops on, couple of people in my office have asked about it lol, il be announcing next week after scan results :) Thanks Campn, yours will be appearing soon aswell hehee


It'd make me so mad if someone asked about my bump! Like so what? What if I gained a little weight!? :p I've learned you never ask a woman if she's pregnant unless you see a baby coming out of her vagina :p


----------



## campn

Dobby- do you like that therapist!? Sounds like horrible advice!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa thats so true! I never put weight on & everyone at work knows this, i dont mind but im sure the whole 'oh we did wonder' will come out when i announce Lol!!

Not sure thats great advice from therapist Dobs, very wishy washy.. Hope you guys can chat it out together x


----------



## Simplechick

HI all :) 

I've been reading just pages and pages of this thread, and feel like this is just a really kind group of women! 
Congrats to all the moms and my support goes to those still working towards their miracles :)

I hope you all don't mind me jumping in here with some questions, since you all sound so knowledgeable about your cycles and conceiving and everything, I'm really hoping you might have some clues for me?

I should start by telling you I'm already preg, about 7 weeks or so. What I'm trying to figure out, is WHEN I got pregnant! I'm really hoping you guys understand better than I the way things work and the whole early testing stuff, because I can't quite figure it all out, especially since I just recently learned about the whole Luteal phase thing, that's new to me!
But, I think I've figured out now how long my Luteal phase is, so I'm hoping that helps you super sleuths help me, lol!

So, here are my dates, and everything I've figured out so far, I'm really hoping I make sense, and you guys can help.

My cycles are averaging 25-26 days (with about 4 a year being 27, no pattern other than they seem to be every third month?)

My last period was dec 2, 2015 (5 days, normal)
My Luteal phase seems to be 11-12 days, with one being 13 once
Had sex Dec 14th (light Ewcm, but not tons)
No sex until LATE December 17th (around midnight or so, little Ewcm)
Got a squinter postive on the 23, light but obvious on the 24th and super dark on the 25 (yeah, Christmas, haha!) frer tests. 
The squinter on the 23rd throws me off because of how early it would have to have been if it was from the sex on the 17/18th...that's only like 6-7 days past sex! Is that possible, I've heard it is, but seems crazy!

When did I likely ovulate, and when did I likely conceive?? I go online and do all the online calendars, but they all seem to give different dates of ovulation! And since I don't know when my period would have came in December, how do I know what my Luteal phase would have been, or when my next period was actually due (that's the one that gets me, because if Luteal stays the same, and ends the day before your next cycle, how does that tell you when you ovulate if your cycle is not regular???)

I'm so confused on all of this! I don't get it, but really want to know because I didn't think this would happen. 
Please forgive my super long post, I know I'm jumping in out of no where, I could really use you ladies support and advice/help, it's driving me nuts!! 

Thanks :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey simple! 

You have pretty "normal" cycles so I would just go off last missed period. You won't get an "official" edd until your first scan.


----------



## DobbyForever

Simple my bet is on the 14th. A squinter at 9dpo sounds right to me. A squinter at 6dpo not so much. Can you implant at 6dpo? Yes, but the hcg would not be built up in your urine to test positive. I had twins that implanted early and I got a squinter at 9dpo with the new frer.

And agreed with Greenie about the EDD. Also, most women don't deliver on their EDD so really this early you're really just looking at s ballpark date. Congrats!


----------



## DobbyForever

Also, the only way to know how long your luteal phase is is to temp or do blood work to confirm O. You most likely did not have a 13 day lp if you usually have 11. What is more likely is you Oed two days later that cycle. 

For example, my lp is 12 days. The 13th day I get my period. My cycles range from 25-28 days because I usually ovulate between CD13 and CD 16. But most lps are 12-14 days


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, i'm just gonna come out and ask....why is the conception date so important? Is there more than one potential father? No judging, just wondering...unless you're trying to figure out a due date, then i agree going off your last period will be pretty close. The drs usually assume a 28 day period and you're so close to that.

Dobs, and J, all i can do is offer hugs :hugs: J, maybe you should move toward moving out...ugh i just know you would if you could. So i don't know what i'm saying...i just hate thinking you'll be pregnant and under all the stress from your batty mother at the same time.

Dobs, are you still hoping for a bfp then?

Cb, cute bump! i am so envious of your belly! I've just seen photos of me in the snow and man, my face is getting round. I'll be getting my ass back into gear with weight loss soon. For now, just shoveling snow is enough of a workout! But i'll be getting back on my stationary bike soon, and hiking/running when the weather warms up.

Speaking of which, how's weight loss going mrs?


----------



## campn

Simple- I'm too lazy to do the math (sorry haven't eaten lunch yet) but there are so many calculators online to so easily calculate that if you know your numbers! Having pretty average cycles I think it's safe to go off by your last menstrual cycle. 

With my DS, my due date changed 2-3 times and I had him at none of those dates anyways. Babies come early, and they come late so it shouldn't matter that much? The scan will give you something to go off at least. Congratulations!


----------



## Simplechick

gigglebox said:


> Ok, i'm just gonna come out and ask....why is the conception date so important? Is there more than one potential father? No judging, just wondering...unless you're trying to figure out a due date, then i agree going off your last period will be pretty close. The drs usually assume a 28 day period and you're so close to that.
> 
> Dobs, and J, all i can do is offer hugs :hugs: J, maybe you should move toward moving out...ugh i just know you would if you could. So i don't know what i'm saying...i just hate thinking you'll be pregnant and under all the stress from your batty mother at the same time.
> 
> Dobs, are you still hoping for a bfp then?
> 
> Cb, cute bump! i am so envious of your belly! I've just seen photos of me in the snow and man, my face is getting round. I'll be getting my ass back into gear with weight loss soon. For now, just shoveling snow is enough of a workout! But i'll be getting back on my stationary bike soon, and hiking/running when the weather warms up.
> 
> Speaking of which, how's weight loss going mrs?

Love your being blunt Gigglebox :) 
And yes, there is some question on daddy...not much but some. Thank you for not judging, it's hard enough to be in this position to begin with...and if I tried to explain it...I don't think I can right now. 

I have used enough ovulation predictors to kinda pinpoint ovulation, along with watching Ewcm, and always getting a pinch in whichever ovary seems to be ovulating that month. I was told I couldn't conceive again after my last child, and went years and years without a problem. 

So, here I am trying to figure out the likely culprit. So, when I ovulated is kinda a big deal right now :( In the end it won't matter because I'm ok with having the baby and my SO is too. I guess I'd just like to have some peace about it for now. 

My period cycles are never 28 days, always closer to 25-26. What trips me up is I've always read our fertile time is two weeks after our cycle, and I've always conceived in that time frame to the day. So, since I know I'm not a 28 day cycle, and I know my Luteal is between 11-12 days, when did I likely ovulate? 
Could it have been the 16th and got preg from late night the 17th? I would totally accept that, except can our eggs live that long? I'm 38, almost 39...I'm shocked I even have any good eggs left, let alone one that could live more than 24 hours after the 16th... 
Unless I Od the 17 or 18??? In which case I got a SUPER early positive, which is possible, right? 
Ugh... I'm sorry about all this...I'm just confused and hormonal right now.

Thank you all so so much though, reading your responses really is so helpful... I feel safe here, I can't talk to anyone else about this.


----------



## TH_2011

I hope it's okay to post when I know so many people are ttc. I've been there, brutal at times! We had years ttc and have had many losses prior to us being blessed with two miracles a girl and a boy 18 months apart. Needless to say life is very full on! 

Hubby is adamant he doesnt want anymore children and we just recently got rid of the last of our baby things. We are using the (tmi sorry) withdrawal method and sometimes condoms for contraception. I don't mind this as I don't mind if there's an accident lol. This month we dtd several times during O. I've had so many pregnancy symptoms since then and have felt so nauseous. I've been pregnant a lot and have always known when I was very soon after o. I've tested yesterday and today (cd23&24, seems early but I o'd early) bfns. 

I am sick with the flu so wondering if my symptoms could stem from that but looking back I seem to have had the flu at the start of every pregnanacy. 

I'm feeling very odd and foggy (always my tell tale sign), funny with foods, vivid dreams, breathless and very nauseos, all of which don't usually start a week before af. This is driving my crazy! It's bringing me back to those years of ttc obsessing over this. Lol 

Thoughts?

Sorry about the essay ;)


----------



## TH_2011

Btw I saw the topic and thought this was a great place to post my curiosity based on this method :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo welcome welcome. Have you tested? / when was your lmp? Sorry just saw you tested/ cd. You know it's early and unless you confirmed O you really never know. Any intentions of testing again? I gather you would love a bfp :). Men freak out but he'd come around. If he is that adamant get snipped lol. Gl! Feel free to hang out with us!

Simply I love it. Been there, bought that t shirt. My second pregnancy I had to get an ultrasound to confirm gestation to confirm if my bean was my long term bd or the guy I slept with when we broke up for a bit (Ross/Rachel break)


----------



## gigglebox

Simple, looking back i'd have to say the sex on the 14th was the sex more likely to have gotten you pregnant, especially given the ewcm and the timeline of the positive test.

Hi TH! Was the sex you had protected? If not and you're symptomatic, i'd say your chances are high...how many dpo are you?


----------



## TH_2011

​Hey guys thanks for having me!

I will test again because I've always been a POAS addict lol. Not when when I ovulated but I thought about 1.5-2 weeks ago. Maybe I was wrong or maybe being pregnant is all in my head!

All times were unprotected and he would withdraw (sorry tmi) and one time was withdrawal and condom. We have used this method since my little guy was born 20 months ago so I don't now why it would be any different this month. I just feel so sick. Maybe just due to the flu.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tmi does not exist on this board lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, hard to say...but if he's been careful with it, it's likely just the flu :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

What dob said times a million! Tmi does not exist on this board. Lol 
But I agree with gig if he's been careful and if this method has always been reliable for you on the past then probably the flu. 


Afm-cervix is low closed and med/firm. IF I ovulated it was yesterday. Tomorrow temp will tell me. Is it even logical to think my cervix would move that much AND already have creamy cm if I just ovulated?


----------



## TexasRider

My AF has been weird so far... It's red but it's not really filling my tampon much. This morning I had quite a bit of it when I wiped but once I put a tampon in it seemed to almost stop. So I have no idea what the hell is going on and im so freaking frustrated right now. I obviously ovulated so I'm not sure if this is just considered spotting or what...


----------



## TH_2011

Haha thanks guys! It's impossible to talk about most things re: babies without tmi! 

Yeah most likely the flu I agree. I guess the only difference is that we dtd more often than normal during o and the symptoms. Who knows!

Good luck Mrs Green!

TexasRider have you tested?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, Tex did you ever end up retesting before "af" arrived?

Green, can't wait to see tomorrow's temp. No idea about the cervix though.

TH, only time will tell. Sounds like you want it though. Is that a convo worth having?


----------



## TexasRider

Haven't tested at all. Depending on my temp tmrw I might. i don't know. It's most likely negative anyway


----------



## campn

Greenie- Can't wait to see your huge major temp rise hun! I was never great at checking my cervix but when I did I noticed it changes super fast and my cm went back to creamy pretty fast after ovulation so it sounds so promising! Yay!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! 

Tomorrow I will know more. So be on the lookout for my temp rise!!


----------



## TH_2011

I guess I hadn't thought of it that way lol. I'm scared if I am because that's a lot of little kids haha but I've always wanted 3. If I am I just hope he's not too thrown. I haven't mentioned anything to him because I've been wrong so many times before and after so many losses too I want to be sure. 

I just had 1-2 spots :/ 3 days before af is due and I've got the most crazy bubbly belly. Maybe it's fearing for a bad af. Oh well.


----------



## JLM73

belated :hi: Simple and TTH...
I'm SOOOO fricking irate ladies.
Not only did my donor NOT get back to me Fri night, but he ALSO wouldn't meet me ystrdy AND tried to blame ME for not meeting up Friday night.
I am so F-ing pissed....and of course right on time....my temp rose post O.
I'm out


----------



## gigglebox

J, other than the temp rise did you get any other signs? Cm? Did you take an opk? How's the cervix feeling?


----------



## DobbyForever

J! No! I am so sorry!!! Is there any chance temp rise was not from O? I see your positive opk, but are you sure? Hugs I empathize. Like when SO kept avoiding sex then pulled out last minute after all the talk of giving me his swimmers. Hugs

TH, do you usually spot before AF? If you are a few days before and just a few drops it could be implantation. No promises though 

Afm nothing new. SO spoiled me all day yesterday with a fancy lunch at a gastropub in downtown Menlo Park, chauffeured my errands, took me to a movie, offered to get me pinkberry. &#55357;&#56845; I have never been so in love with him. We were fawning all over each other hehe.

Tests were still bfn yesterday. Temp dipped a bit so thinking I may skip testing today. Haven't decided.


----------



## DobbyForever

BFN. Down to 1 frer, 1 Walmart, and a stack of CB weeks that I won't use. So testing is on hold until AF is late :rofl: who am I kidding
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- When is AF due? When habe you gotten a line in the past? 
J- so so sorry!!! I hope things start to get a little easier.


----------



## DobbyForever

AF is due Thursday. My last preg I got my first squinter at 9dpo and clear lines 10dpo afternoon. Preg before that was 9 days past sex. The two before that I didn't test until AF was late but lemme check ff. Second Preg I didn't test until 12dpo and got immediate positive. My first pregnancy I remember my period was due that day and I hadn't gotten it so I tested.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well I'm still super hopeful for you! I want you to have a little sticky bean.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. :). I'm losing hope. I don't feel pregnant, and I know I was carrying twins last time and it was hypothesized with the pregnancy before that, but =\. Idk. There should have been something catching my eye. I'm going to shower and if SO is still sleeping I will pop over to the dollar tree


----------



## campn

J- I'm sorry your donor is being annoying! next cycle he really owes you then! 

Dobby- It's still early! You could literally be implanting right now. Both cycles I got pregnant (DS and this one) I was SO sure I wasn't pregnant! Past cycles I was like oh I've a good feeling. Maybe my bad instincts caught up to you :p

So glad you had a wonderful date with SO! 


Greenie- ATTA GIRL! Looks like someone definitely definitely ovulated!!! Welcome to the tww hun! 

Ladies, I just got 3+ on the CB so now I'm at ease after that line test that didn't look darker to me. The whole time I was waiting for the test to show results I was like jumping around, squealing and praying. I've been less nervous on roller coasters.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie! Yay!!! Just saw the chart. 1dpo!!!

Campn, you are so sweet. Congrats on the 3+ weeks! That is so exciting! I can't wait to see your bean!


----------



## claireybell

Yey! You ovulated MrsG woop!!! Officually in tww :) 

Oh noooo J thats pants about Donor, how can he blame you for not meeting?! He never got back to you?? Pffft!!! Hope the household is a lot less tense today :hugs: 

Dobby, 9 dpo soooooper early & could be implanting as Campn said, mine was a squinter on 9dpo with Riley & this one was squinty hazey at 10dpo in the PM, fx'd for your beany :)

Gigs, you'll be approaching the big 'O' very soon yah?!

Yay for 3+ on CB Campn!! How you feeling? Any food aversions as yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Got undressed to shower and my right boob is 1.5 bigger than the left. Asked SO to look (lol) and after running some very "scientific" tests he concluded that not only is my right significantly bigger than the left but they are both bigger than usual


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Got undressed to shower and my right boob is 1.5 bigger than the left. Asked SO to look (lol) and after running some very "scientific" tests he concluded that not only is my right significantly bigger than the left but they are both bigger than usual

Haha is he a boob man!? I'm sure he was more than pleased to conduct any experiment on them for a scientific purposes only! :p 

Bigger heavier boobs is a pretty good sign! fx for you Dobs <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm glad he was being very "scientific" for you lol

Yay Campn!! So exciting! 

Thanks for all the ovulation love! I really hope it goes higher tomorrow so I can get it confirmed!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Boobie swelling is def a great sign, especially if its something that doesnt usually occur before period arrives eeeee!! Very excited!! :dance: 

You'll def get more of a temp rise MrsG :) thats quite a rise you got today aswell

:dust:


----------



## claireybell

Thinking my hormones have just kicked in.. We been watching Jurassic World, anyone seen it yet? Well, its ok & i love Chris Pratt but omg i just did a mini bawl when the long neck dinosaur just died.. Omg so sad :( i had a look from SO of 'wtf??!!' 

Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. He is a fake boob man. But he is into my ass like a dog to bacon. Usually at some point they look like poo post O but the point changes.


----------



## DobbyForever

claireybell said:


> Thinking my hormones have just kicked in.. We been watching Jurassic World, anyone seen it yet? Well, its ok & i love Chris Pratt but omg i just did a mini bawl when the long neck dinosaur just died.. Omg so sad :( i had a look from SO of 'wtf??!!'
> 
> Lol

Haha omg Chris Pratt is awesome. And def hormones haha how cute. Are you done watching it? I don't want to spoil anything


----------



## claireybell

A fake boob man lol! Did you manage to pop to shop whilst SO was snoozing Dobs?


----------



## DobbyForever

No he woke up. I might go now though. We got into a fight because I posted our ceremony date on Facebook before checking with him.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb! Omg a peach already?! Hormones are annoying but cute from an outsider perspective.

Dobs, definitely sounds positive. Did they swell with the twins? On the slim off chance you aren't preg this cycle, are you going to have "the talk" with SO? Or just proceed as you were? Also, weren't you int he process of buying a place? What's going on with that?

J, any update? Any hail mary's you can call in?

Still waiting to o. Cd...11 i think. So i'll i within a week, then back to the hellish 2ww with no positive outcome, back to do this all again next cycle. I have zero faith this cycle...it's fine, i can focus on getting started with gearing up for business stuff. I also have a painting i absolutely need to finish asap, and then even more art to make if i want to do any art shows this year.


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Thinking my hormones have just kicked in.. We been watching Jurassic World, anyone seen it yet? Well, its ok & i love Chris Pratt but omg i just did a mini bawl when the long neck dinosaur just died.. Omg so sad :( i had a look from SO of 'wtf??!!'
> 
> Lol
> 
> Haha omg Chris Pratt is awesome. And def hormones haha how cute. Are you done watching it? I don't want to spoil anythingClick to expand...

Haha yeah finished about 15 mins ago or so, we watched it New Year but i passed out through bits of it, i quite liked it, bit predictable but still good, i love that they show part of the old site from original Jurassic park set in it aswell :) yeah that Dino bit tore me Lol! Chris Pratt is on my 'list' ha ha


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> No he woke up. I might go now though. We got into a fight because I posted our ceremony date on Facebook before checking with him.

Pfft men can be so silly sometimes!


----------



## claireybell

ooh Gigs what are you painting at the moment? Your art work is simply fab!! Whatever you paint will definately sell hun!! 

Ah always be positive before & after ov'ing, the months we dont expect it are the ones we seem to grabbeth that eggy!! Fx'd this is your cycle miss giggles :hugs:

I know a Peach!!! Ive jumped a week ahead in just a couple of days since scan, crazy! Still.. Im hoping in the coming couple of weeks il start feeling odd pops or bubbles hehe


----------



## campn

Claire- I would cry seeing Chris Pratt period! I loved that movie though and Chris Pratt is so cute and adorable! I've cried a few times over weird things and I normally never cry! 

Food aversions? I can't think of anything good to eat, I'd be starving and can hear my stomach growl and nothing I think of sounds good. Yesterday I opened the fridge and started looking for a quick snack and as soon as I started to touch things in there I wanted to vomit. 

This happened with DS too! I'd be starving but can't find anything that sounds good. I'm going to have to stock up on nuts and keep them on my nightstand cause it will fill me up fast and I don't usually find it gross.

What about you!??


----------



## gigglebox

Campn,nthat's exactly what happened with me with my son and my cp, and exactly why i thought i was pregnant last cycle.

I'm wondering if the implantation process started, but didn't complete...? Maybe that's why i had that symptom?

Probably just grasping at straws though :(


----------



## gigglebox

Oh cb the painting is a dog portrait. It is a surprise wedding gift commissioned by the bride to the husband.


----------



## claireybell

Ah did you ever watch The OC Campn? Chris Pratt is in the last series as Summers Uni friend ché.. Mmmmm ha ha!! Hes scrummy :) 

With Riley it was mild nausea but this one the Nausea was 10 times worse & felt just like you do, hungry but everything i looked at or thought about eating was like 'bluerghhhh' Mash & Tomatoey things seemed to be ok though :-/ .. I found food grocery shopping a struggle aswell lol, it just passed after 4 weeks finally! Mornings were bad waking up hungry, nibbles on night stand is a :thumbup: You able to drink Coffee still?


----------



## claireybell

Ah i bet the paintings lovely Gigs :) 

Was your period on time this cycle or a lil late? I did wonder about that aswell re implant started & then stopped, theres definately something diff with just sickness & pg sicky/nausea indeed!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww little peach!!!!

Campn, sorry to hear the ever cycling food is gross but I am so hungry phase is happening for you.

Gigs, can't wait to see your painting.

True story.... I was catching my pee in a cup but spaced out and dropped the cup in the toilet so in trying to catch it/save it/catch more per I peer ALL OVER MYSELF :rofl: I am starving. I had breakfast at like 8, and just ate three slices of pizza but I totes want more.


----------



## claireybell

LOL Dobby did that just happen :rofl: hahaa ohh dear!! I peed on my hand for a wee sample the other week actually Lol never gets easier!! ;) 

Mmmmm pizza!! Whats on it? I just love a Vege pizza, im not a Vegetarian but they just taste great :)


----------



## DobbyForever

lol yeah that just happened hahahaha 

It's a meat and veggie combo. Italian sausage, salami, pepperoni, linguica, beef, mushrooms, onions, green peppers and black olives.

I usually look flat as an Midwestern plain in this v. Even with my push up bra and fixing the girls. I just tossed it on and didn't position them and got this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

Wow! They are pretty pert i have to say!! Are they achey or just plumped up aswell? 

That pizza sounds yumsk!!


----------



## DobbyForever

That's what they usually look like in a v neck lol granted this was years ago. They are just plump :). 

Omg it is so good. 4 slices later and I'm full for now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, definitely a notable difference there! And i'm super jealous. I want your pizza. Sadly i am a fatty who should not be eating pizza...nor could i obtain any with all this snow.

Cb, not sure of the period...my ov pains were all over the place, but from the worst pain i experienced, period was on time. So yeah, just probably in my head and i'm definitely no longer going to pay attention to that "early symptom".

Hubs is playing Duty and snapped at me and now i'm all bent out of shape and butt hurt.


----------



## claireybell

Ah dobs your so pretty :) 

My goodness you can def see the growth diff in ya boozams!! Keep that other Frer handy :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Hugs I'm a gamer who snaps lol. What happened? Huggles. Also, you are not fat. What CD are you on?


----------



## claireybell

Bent outta shape & butt hurt??.. Im sure u not a fatty gigs!! Had the snow not melted then? Ours always melts the next day & leaves evil ice everywhere urhhhh!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg CB!!! I love you. Do they not say that in the UK? Just basically means got your feelings hurt with the implication that there may be some minor overreaction. Like you fall in your butt and it hurts, but it's nbd. You're butt hurt. Bent out of shape is like getting upset about something. Not sure I am explaining this well


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg I think I've peed on my hands more times than I should admit when I'm taking test! Once I peed in a cup, as you do. And I went to stand up and poured the cup out all over myself and the floor! Needless to say I was a little late to work that morning since moping was not on my list before work haha. 

Holy crap dobs your boobs are huge now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok I will stop posting about my girls but lol here is the same bra different v neck that I wore 1/2/16. Different angle but still

Also Greenie I just laughed sooooo hard
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Lol it didn't occur to me that "butt hurt" might not be understood hahha...just means i'm feeling sorry for myself over something small and insignificant. It's not a big deal but i turned it into one in my head.

Dobs, i'm not sure...i was nagging about getting his boss to plow our driveway (it's about 300 feet long and in 15 inches of snow). He said, "why are you bugging me when i'm clearing doing something about it!" At the time he was in the middle of a macth....? So i just stopped talking to him altogether. I went out later when he was shoveling my car (i didn't know what he was doing because i had already shoveled out around it) and i said, "sorry i pissed you off." And he just stared at me... So... Not sure...

Then i asked him why he was mad and he said, "i'm not."....so i'm just flippin' confused. And pissed...because he snapped at me whilst his head set was on, which means it was with his bestie and brother listening.

Anyway...i think i'm cycle day 11. 

Oh and one time i was trying to remove a tampon before i peed, so the string wouldn't be soaked in pee, and tugging the string just triggered my bladder and i pissed all over my hand.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, has so told his family yet? I'm jealous of your ceremony.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg the tampon story was hilarious. I used a tampon as a tissue once. It was clean to clarify.

He told them and was kicked out of his family. So they have 16 months to come around cuz we dgaf.

Men are super moody especially when gaming. I used to fame with two of my axes and they would bitch at me in front of our clan. The game would get awkwardly quiet for a while. Hopefully the snow will help him chill out ;). Cuz at cd 11 you two need to start bding


----------



## campn

You ladies have been so busy I'm trying to catch up!

Dobby and Greenie- I've gotten pee on my hands so many times and knocked a cup full of pee all over the floor and the bathroom rug and ugh, that was horrible. It gets so much harder when you're 9 months pregnant and the nurse at your check up goes "okay go ahead and pee" like really!? You've better luck getting it out of me in a catheter! Also at that point you just stop shaving and it starts looking like a jungle down there but you don't care. 

Dobby- Why you sooooo pretty!!?? And your boobs now look like you have implants! Big and perky. No wonder SO was playing doctor with you! 

Gigs- Hugs hun! My DH sounds like yours. If he's playing a video game or watching a match anything I say to him even in the nicest tones become "oh god you're nagging me!" He pissed me off so much oneday, I picked up his dirty pants off the floor and put it in the trash can :p 

Ladies I've such weird cravings! I cooked some penne pasta and added Parmesan cheese, mushrooms, olives and curry (??) and pepper flakes. It was so good though! Also made weird chili dogs (without the meat, or the beans) I'm just like a confused hungry toddler now. What is life!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn I love that you threw his pants away haha.

You ladies are so nice. I am really insecure because nobody looks like me and I always got passed up for other girls or used because exotic must equal sex only vibe idk. Just never felt pretty.

That pasta sounds good! I live in a heavily Infisn populated city now and there are some bomb ass curry pizzas.


----------



## campn

Dobby- definitely normal to feel that! But you are so beautiful! Cheek bones, glow, tan, hot figure (I hope I'm not giving out a lesbian vibe?) now perky boobs! 

Curry pizza!? I need to look up recipes! I think I put curry on everything. It's got to be the best spice out there.


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously curry pizza was amazing! Everything I love about pizza plus the exotic spice taste. So good.

You're making me blush lol.

I just snapped at SO. Oops.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya know what's the worst? When you snap at SO and you immediately know it was your fault or you're being crazy! But it's too late you can't take it back so you hold out and stand your ground that's super shaky and makes no sense. 

The oops made me think of that dobs haha

And i agree with Campn! You're smokin hot!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ommmmg I am so bored SO is watching playoffs but he doesn't want me to go upstairs and I don't care about the stupid cardinals or panthers


----------



## TexasRider

Well at least you're not hanging out with your husband and his friend watching the games. The friend is a huge butthole and he's annoying as hell. I'm about 3 beers in and I still can't stand being around him... Ugh and to top it off I don't think my little one feels well. She finished her antibiotics Thursday but she's still kinda messing with her ears and she's basically laid around the house most of the day today. Hasn't been playing much etc. I hope its not her ears again.

On the TTC front AF is making herself comfy and it's been pretty heavy today. Oh well here's hoping for a normal cycle again


----------



## DobbyForever

Noooo that stinks :(. Sorry your LO is still tugging at her ear. Are you thinking of taking her to the doctor again or waiting it out?


----------



## TexasRider

Well I think I'm going to wait till she starts running fever. It shouldn't be long if the infection never really went away. Or if she still has fluid sitting in her ears then it will just get infected again. She kept eat infections when she was 6 months old basically every 2 weeks we had antibiotics. Finally got tubes and that fixed it. But they have fallen out like they are supposed to and if she gets another ear infection we have to go see her Ear doctor to get another set of tubes put in


----------



## campn

Texas- Ugh I hate friends who are bad influence like that, for me it's my BIL and he's family so not much I could do. But he says nasty things about marriage on the phone and how it must be awful. He's married now and I agree, being married to him must be awful :p

So sorry about your DD ears, have you tried these things that numb them? I've tried so many remedies over the years cause I'm the only grown up I know who still gets ear infections often. 

Ladies I've an appointment tomorrow at 8 am (such an ungodly hour) and I think they'll do a scan. They think I'm 7 weeks since my last period was Decemeber 5th but they don't know I ovulated so late but oh well. Doctor ordered ultrasounds are covered by insurance right? :p 

I'm a little terrified honestly, thinking I'll go there and they won't see or find anything or I'll have a 3 headed dragon in there cause why not when you've bad anxiety!? Please keep me in your thoughts!


----------



## DobbyForever

A three headed dragon would be awesome though lol. It will be great and you ovulated like a week late? There should be due date calculators/gestation calculators based on ovulation/conception date so you know what to expect. Can't wait!!!


----------



## campn

Yeah that is what put on my ticker!! DH said if they're twins we are giving one away :p I'm really hoping for just one healthy tiny person. I'm not mentally equipped for twins! 

Now a 3 headed dragon!? I'll need my spot on game of thrones!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex, really hoping DD's ears are alright and just an off day today

Campn, haha. Is DH waking up and going with you?


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Tex, really hoping DD's ears are alright and just an off day today
> 
> Campn, haha. Is DH waking up and going with you?

Yeah he is! Just because he wants to see the scan if I have one, and someone has to entertain DS cause he can get a little too excited at doctor offices. One time he ran out of my endo office throwing his hands up and flirting with the nurses. They ended up giving him crackers and juice... If I did that they'd call security but okay..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay for the scan Campn!!! How exciting. You may be able to see the heartbeat. We could at 6 weeks but it was pretty hard. 

Texas- hope LO starts feeling better and doesn't need tubes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg that is freaking hilarious! I hope you get to see the heart, too! 5w6d is a toss up, so FXed!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks guys. She's already had 1 set of tubes but if she needs another set it's ok. Just want her to feel better. I hope I'm wrong but most of the time I'm not. Lol 

Good luck at you scan tmrw campn!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just wondering if you ladies have any thoughts or suggestions, I've stopped bleeding/my period after 48 hours, which is uncommon for me and it was lighter then usual. I took another test this evening just to be sure and it was negative and I don't feel pregnant but I feel like I should be bleeding more, am I over analyzing? Maybe it'll just be a slow drawn or process I don't know. My body feels foreign right now it's so frustrating.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have had some bizarre short, light periods before. Never found out why. If there aren't any other symptoms or your temp is low then I would chalk it up to a weird cycle. Otherwise, could be something. Sorry! Not helpful


----------



## campn

Future- Maybe you'll bleed again on and off? Sadly sometimes it's a process and like labor contractions can come and go? Your next period will probably be heavier if some of the lining stayed behind and didn't all tear?


----------



## FutureMrs

Ah that sounds torturous! We're getting married in Mexico in 3 months so my plan was to go back on BC now that Zika virus seems to be a concern but I'm not sure how that will effect this whole process! Should probably just let my body so it's thing!


----------



## FutureMrs

I think your right dobs! This whole cycle has been bizarre and annoying!


----------



## gigglebox

Future, might just not have finished yet, which i have read can happen (i.e. It cam break and come back on). You may want to call your ob just to make sure everything is peogressing as it should. So sorry you're going through this.

Dobs, wtf...hubs likes me around too if he's gaming, i guess it's comforting having us nearby, even if we aren't paying attention...? Anyway, what does being disowned by the family entail? Do they basically need a cool down period, and then they'll talk again? That's what i imagine will go down. Also, you're a hottie with a body. Jus' sayin'.

Campn, yay for early scans! Hope you can see something, though this early i'm not sure if they'll see a heart beat. Just remember that! If your doctor goes into negative mode because you "should" see something since he'll think you're 7ish weeks, don't listen. Don't let him scare you. For some reason, in my personal experience, doctors and nurses don't give two craps if you know the date you ovulated, but they'll take your word on the first day of your last period :shrug: wtf.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Not Ttc related but had anyone ever had sciatic nerve pain? I've had this pain most of the day. It's so bad I've been in tears. Anybody have any relief remedies? Besides tons of drugs (just took my last Tylenol with codeine)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, no cool down period. He is just out. Period. End of story. The only way back in is to break up with me and date a girl from his church. Otherwise, he might as well not exist to them. It's so disgusting.

Greenie, I haven't. Sorry. :( The only thing I can think are like maybe stretches? But idk.

Future, hoping things regulate so you can get that bfp soon!

AFM, having cramping off and on today. If I wasn't only 9dpo, I would think AF was coming tomorrow. Got nothing but indents. Curious to see what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## claireybell

Your literally 6wks Campn, i think something will def be seen on scan if you have one :) i will pray for no 3 headed dragpns Lol! Im sure it will be fine X


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck today campn! Can't wait to see the scan!

Dobs, that's absolutely terrible. They sound like horrible people anyway...good riddance. 

Mrs, i've had it--the type that runs down your butt into your leg and is debilitating. The only thing that helped me was muscle relaxers and anti-inflammatories, in conjunction with each other :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Temp is basically the same as yesterday and consistent with my bfp chart and 12 day lp charts at 10dpo, but having a clear bfn I give up. Hugs, you asked what the plan is. I don't know anymore. I feel like I have to choose between baby now and lose SO or baby later and keep him. It seems like such a clean cut choice but idk


----------



## pacificlove

I hope you ladies are all doing good. 

Dobs heads up! I hope you get it figured out, or your so will I guess more so.

As for me, dh spoke with the seller and I could drive out as early as this weekend!!!! Only problem is that the Rockies have snow in the forecast for that weekend. There is a looong stretch of downhill that I am not sure I am comfortable driving with a heavy loaded trailer.
We will see

Oh and our kitten is in heat... She is singing her song. She'll get spayed in the new location, I don't trust the vets here.


----------



## campn

Good morning ladies I just got back home, so they did the scan and basically couldn't see much. They saw the gestational sac, and the yolk sac but nothing else. The scan measured 5 weeks and 6 days exactly (like I know I ovulated) so the nurse just said no reason to worry cause it's still early.

They drew blood and I've to go again on Wednesday to see if it doubled. They'll do another scan when I'm 7 weeks to see if they can see something by then. 

I'm a little worried but also trying to remind myself that it's early. Just hoping for the best now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- you're measuring right on track! Try not to be too nervous. 

Pl- hopefully the weather clears up and you can make the trip this weekend. So exciting! And cats in heat are soooo annoying lol

Dob- sorry about your tough decision. I would have no idea what I'd do. Maybe if you have a talk with SO he'll come around to Ttc again? Just trying to think positive. 

Afm- temp is the same as yesterday. Hoping it stays up but already loosing faith.


----------



## JLM73

FInally caught up...
Gigs 0 chance of being in this cycle. I am rgular as can be with O cd13/14.
Also donor doesn't want to donate anymore, so I am totally out of ttc until I find a new donor.
To top it off mom is being a mega Bitch. Older son is ignoring me.
He needed to retake his driving test today, so mom came asking nicely about driving him.
I told her - Oh no you two work that out.
She tried to say I promised him and I said well that was before you got him cursing me out and getting all in my face!
She hid the keys last night( we have 1 car) and refused to let me drive to get young son an icee(slurpee...slushie)
I told her NOPE you two work that out. Since he's too proud to apologize I'm not helping him with SH*T.
Gonna go lay down...killer headache from all this drama...


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm dobs, tough call. I'm all for being honest...but it almost seems like he'd be more accepting of it "accidentally" happening than actively trying. But...wouldn't be fair to actively try without his knowledge....i don't know. Maybe suggest the ntnp approach?

Campn, sounds perfect! They're checking "to make sure" but you're spot on by your dates so don't even worry.

Pl, looks like you're in the tww of a different variety! Personally i wouldn't risk the snowy drive with all the animals...


----------



## gigglebox

J, i'm not even sure what to say. Honestly though, and please don't hate me, but maybe you should put effort into getting out instead of adding a baby to the mix...your mom sounds bat shit and that whole situation doesn't sound good for an infant....that said, i know you're bio clock is ticking :( so sorry you're stuck between a rock and a hard place!


----------



## JLM73

Understandable but after 14 cycles not working- I really don't have time to waste.
I am working on separating housing, but the way she is the entire fam would be against me for not staying to help her given her age.
Honestly TTC not working is what is causing 90% of my stress.
Dealing with her is nothing new.
Older son is only teaming up with her because she's helping him buy his first car.
I already told her as soon as he gets what he wants he won't be bothered to give her the time of day.
Foolishly she gave him 2k for Xmas, I can guarantee you he has already spent half of the money on his PS4 etc.

Dobs I know it was pages ago but I see a squinter ....not sure if it's the annoying New FRER chem line showing:shrug:


----------



## campn

Greenie and gigs- Thank you ladies for being comforting and reassuring. I can't help but think of the worst and googling things sometimes is the worst thing to do. I'm just trying to make it until the betas come back. 

Jlm- I'm glad you stood your ground and refused to take him. He's gotta know that this kind of behavior will change your relationship and he can't just get whatever he wants from you cause he needs it. 
Hope you find another (better) donor. I know you'll figure out something! 14 months of trying is a long time but remember that you don't have a "live in" penis so it's probably why it's taking long.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh J :hugs: i know, i'm sorry...and i don't feel the least bit sorry for your mother getting used by your son. I wish ttc wasn't taking so long :( i know you seem pretty sure it's an egg quality issue...if that's the case, it's only a matter of time and the longer it takes, the closer you're getting. Hope it isn't long now!


----------



## JLM73

Not sure how many of you remember Lost7 ( now Lost9)
But she finally got her BFP 2 days ago after both she and Fiance were diagnosed with fertility issues.
Just thought I would share...


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> Not sure how many of you remember Lost7 ( now Lost9)
> But she finally got her BFP 2 days ago after both she and Fiance were diagnosed with fertility issues.
> Just thought I would share...

I saw that. I was truly happy for her. She seemed like she was really struggling emotionally badly with it all so I'm glad her wait is finally over. Just goes to show, it will most of the time end with a BFP!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, try to not worry. Like everyone said, you are measuring right on track to the day! Remember, that early on a day can make or break what you see. Heck, they couldn't find my blob at my early scan and thankfully I can't it as she was pulling out and was like MY BABY IS RIGHT THERE YOU MORON! Except I didn't say it like that. I am also the one who pointed out the second sac. So sometimes they miss things, too. :) Do you know when you get your betas back? Hopefully, that will ease your mind a bit.

J, I'm glad you stood your ground. It sucks that it was something so important, but maybe that will help the lesson sink in. I really hope you can get the situation sorted because your mom does sound bat shit, and I had bat shit grandparents and I HATED being around them as a kid. Once I hit adulthood, I cut them out of my life almost entirely. Sorry your son is abusing his relationship with your mom to get what he wants. Can't say I blame him though ahhaha does she want to send me 2k for christmas? :rofl: but not laughing

PL, so glad you can move in! Stinky that the weather won't allow for it/ will make it a challenge if you go this weekend.

Gigs, how are things on your end? I feel like you do a lot of responding to us and not enough divulging the secrets of you. ;)

To anybody i missed, I'm sorry :(

AFM, cramping like AF is coming. I forgot to eat lunch today because I worked through lunch so I was starving and couldn't be bothered to wait to get home so I killed two McChickens and a McDouble (curse you McPick 2 for $2!)... After the first two sandwiches, I wanted to puke. Almost did. But I was so hungry that I ate another. And now I want to eat another. UGH I need to remember to eat lunch. 

Afternoon tests were bfn as much as I wish I saw something. I thought I might have seen something, but once they were completely dry it was clear there wasn't anything there. Oh well. Yeah. Idk. The dilemma. A surprise bfp would be fine eventually, but I don't want to ttc without him knowing. My cousins always use babies/ getting pregnant to "fix" their relationships or trap their men and I don't want to be that person. Especially not to him. I have all of AF to think about it though.

Damn... that was a long post. That's what happens when I post from my computer and not phone haha.

Oh and congrats to Lost9!!!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Thank you hun! I can't believe your tech totally missed an entire gestational sac! Sometimes they're in such a rush they don't really look throughly. My scan lasted 4-5 minutes! 

Whenever I skip lunch or breakfast I feel like eating an entire village after! I don't do good with skipping meals at all. I turn into this mean ugly monster. I'm sorry SO is being hard to read, I wouldn't say you would be trapping him, but I get what you're saying. Sorry about the BFNs hun, but like you said it'll at least give you time to think about it and talk to your SO about what you want. You also deserve to get what you want in life especially that you're the girl and the one doing all the work! 
Too bad his folks just want him to settle for a church girl. Going to church isn't gonna make her "a dream perfect girl!" Does he even go to church?

I'm not sure how long betas take to come back?? I think I'll find out relatively soon. I've been a little down today about it all just thinking of what if and what if. It took us a longish time to conceive and if this pregnancy doesn't continue I've no idea how I'll get the motivation and heart to try again for who knows how long. Just jumping to conclusions here really. Hopefully it's just a baby who is good at hide and seek!


----------



## DobbyForever

No, he does not go to church lol. He runs around saying "Hail Satan" jokingly r_r He's something something pageanistic (sp?) which is just code for not religious. He's an atheist who makes fun of religion. I'm over them/ it. I'll play nicey nice if they ever grow up, but I'm not stressing over it.

What insurance do you have if you don't mind me asking? I have Kaiser and they get your results by late evening. I would go in at 3-4 and get my results either when I went to bed (9-10pm) or when I wake up in the morning (5am) BUT I called in. My gyn always emailed but that takes longer.

Reeeeellllaaaaxxxx


----------



## DobbyForever

My afternoon bfn for your viewing pleasure
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Dobs...i don't have a whole lot going on currently. I'm an open book, ask away if you're itching to ask something!

Hmmm...well I totally feel gloat-y and like a bad ass today because i cut my own hair and i actually like it. So there's that. It was a decision made out of frugality and impatience...my hair felt horrible and damaged, but i didn't want to pay an arm and a leg for a cut, plus I'm snowed in...so i was like SCREW IT i'll cut it myself! Really thought i'd butcher it and end up having to pay someone to fix it, but i figured, hey, it's just hair, and it's blue and stupid anyway so why not?

I don't remember Lost7, but I do have bad memory. Was she on this thread?

Funny story of my FIL...he's definitely a church goer...found God a year or two ago. He has two divorces under his belt...but he found a new lady friend at church...and the kicker? She's married. Definitely dragging him along, i'm afraid, as he believes she's going to leave her husband any time now. Poor guy (both of them). 

Gotta love irony.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww your poor FIL! That sucks. :( Nothing to ask, was just curious how your life is going. Your hair is blue?! WHAT?!


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah....it's blue. I get bored easily, and i don't have a boss. Maybe i'll take a selfie when i have some make up on.


----------



## campn

I have Aetna, def don't mind you asking! I think we are over this now :D
Hahaha yeah I really doubt his personality will mesh with church girls. I'm a Christian and my personality never matched some of them church boys. 

I just threw up my dinner. I've felt pretty awful all day. Funny thing is it was chickfila, I threw up chickfila with DS too. What are the chances huh!? Chickfila what is it with you!? 

Gigs- you're so awesome and badass! I've done that but it was a disaster. I'm not trusted with cutting anything. I even butcher my nails when I cut them! You should post a pic!

Your poor FIL; I really don't get why people do that sometimes, just lead you on then leave you. I remember that happening to be during my single days. My DH can be so annoying some days but I'm happy I'm done with dating!


----------



## campn

I just realized you said to had BLUE hair!!?? Lady you just won coolest mom of the year award!


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't stop reading Chick-fil-a as chick-fill-uh lol. I'm sorry you threw it up though! :( My mom's thing was strawberry milkshakes from McDonald's. Every pregnancy never failed to make her gag. Even if she wasn't drinking it. Just thinking about them.

Gigs, I love it. My friends dye their hair all sorts of awesome. My hair is too curly/ too broke/ grows too fast


----------



## TexasRider

Seriously feeling down at the moment... Hubs and I have decent paying jobs we make around $60,000 a year which in this area isn't bad. However our house needs some renovation and foundation work and he needs a newer truck. His truck is 20 years old. I'm just worried that if we do those things and then get pregnant we won't be able to afford another baby. Daycare and whatnot is expensive. My husband tells me not to worry till we have to. He says this with a smile on his face so I know he wants more babies it's just really hard for me to let it go... I know it's silly to worry about problems before it happens but I can't help it...


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. It's ok. I had to shut a thread down once because everybody jumped down my throat for having a panic attack over affording daycare as a single mom in the bay area back in the day.

All I can say is, no matter how much you make there will always be something. Unless you're my freaking stepbrother and his wife who pull in like 300k a year combined. I hate them lol. They're pretty and their kids are pretty and their house is pretty. ANYWAY I digress. Point is, if my cousin and her boyfriend can find a way to keep their combined brady brunch level family (7 kids) fed and clothes with their not much more than min wage jobs then anybody can do it. Heck, my cousin keeps her baby fed and happy and she doesn't work and her bf is a driver for Red Bull before that he worked stocking at Whole Foods. People make it work somehow. So I agree, take care of what needs to be taken care of and you'll find a way to make things work when you fall. Promise.


----------



## campn

Texas- Finances is something that makes everyone pull their hair out, and we all struggle with it from time to time, especially when you throw a pregnancy or a baby into it. (I know cause I just paid $350 for today's appointment and scan) 

You'll manage and you'll find a way to make it work. Maybe try to cut back on some things? We want to cut cable for example and things like that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Can I be a whiney baby and complain? My uterus is on fire tell tale sign AF is gearing up. I don't want my period! Ready to throw a full on tantrum :brat:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs, boo!!! Sorry you have to have "the talk" now :( hope it goes swimmingly (get it? Swimmers? Sperm? Eh, never mind.)

Campn, sorry about the illness. Any feelings on boy or girl yet? 

Tex, just echoing what everyone is saying, you'll find a way to make it work :hugs:

My hair feels lovely and smooth. I can't stop touching it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, pics or it didn't happen ;)

Thanks. Sigh. Yeah. Idk. Now that we set a concrete date, I don't know. If this cycle isn't it then I want to wait. I don't want to be pregnant during my commitment ceremony/ honeymoon and I don't want to leave a young baby behind for 1-2 weeks while I'm off having a good time. I don't even think you can! Omg. He'd be on formula and I'd be pumping for nothing. Or I could sell my breast milk for two weeks... r_r idk. The pms is real. I feel like I'm out of control of my emotions/ brain right now


----------



## gigglebox

I don't know, man...if you have someone you really trust, a break from baby could be absolute bliss...i know i needed it in those first months (went to vegas when he was 8 months for a couple days). 

That said...being pregnant during your ceremony would suck because booze.


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom would watch, and I trust her with my life. She loves babies so other than the night waking, but she's a teacher as well so she will be on vacation. Plus, my stepdad is semiretired and the boys will be on summer vacation before college so sleepless nights would be ok. Idk. Jumping ahead of myself.


----------



## gigglebox

I don't know. I still think it might be worthwhile to have the ntnp conversation then. If he agrees, yay! And you clearly have a plan for baby. If not, then no difference in what's already planned, right? Unless you think he's gonna lose his shit...


----------



## DobbyForever

He'll lose his shit. Lol. He's so overwhelmed with work right now. Mostly because he has been ignoring his obligations because we were having such a hard time with TTC/ the loss/me losing my mind. We finally just got to a good place this last weekend minus my meltdown. He's started moving his stuff in and finally getting his work done. He needs like zero stress right now. He was pretty clear he did not want to try any time soon after our loss, and nothing has changed for him to change his mind logically.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok. Fair enough. Are you going back on bcp?


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't want to. I forgot how much I hate the hormones. But I guess I wouldn't have much other choice


----------



## gigglebox

What if you told him you don't like it and bc is up to him going forward?


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks everyone I know we could figure out a way to make it work when we need to. Step 1 is fix the house and then see how much truck we can afford and go from there.... If I get pregnant we will deal with it then. No point in borrowing trouble. 

Dobby I agree with the not wanting to be pregnant on your wedding day. I was pregnant on mine with this husband and while I was thrilled to be pregnant it would have been nice to drink and have a honeymoon. We didn't have one to save money and we got married at the courthouse. But both of us had been married before so neither one of us wanted a big wedding.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I think girl? But I think I've said it before, I've pretty awful maternal instincts when it comes to that! Yes yes pic please!!! 

Dobby- oh that fire AF feeling is spot on! I've had cycles that were so bad I couldn't sleep all night. Also yeah you wouldn't want to leave a newborn with anyone! I remember at the hospital when they took my DS after he was born to check him I just wanted him back ASAP. I hated when visitors came and took him from me and I had to be okay and polite about it!? GIVE ME MY BABY NOW! Pumping sucks too (no pun). I did it for 6 miserable weeks cause someone wouldn't latch! 
I remember thinking the pump was starting to talk to me at 3 am. 

Plz don't go back on birth control if it didn't agree with you. We didn't want kids after DS for a while but the pill never crossed my mind. Like do I need even more side effects? Being a woman is a huge side effect as it is!


----------



## DobbyForever

I loved the pill until I hit 25. Idk my body decided to freak the eff out at 25. If I tell him it is up to him then he will freeze sperm and get a vasectomy. I'm not kidding. It's been discussed.

Campn, hoping you get your little girl! I know you'll be happy either way, but sending girly vibes your way.

Tex, hoping you can get the house fixed and new truck soon and without breaking the bank.

Idk I'm having a pity party. My boss is annoying me and I am stuck with her all morning tomorrow. Not looking forward to that. Been avoiding her all ... This academic year lol. I almost cried in a meeting with her today.


----------



## gigglebox

Hormones are the worst. Hope she doesn't bust your balls today. 

Campn, i just wanted sleep lol...anyone who would take the baby so i could sleep more was fine by me. That has still not changed hahaha

I'm losing track of everyone's cycles here. Where are we all at? I. Miscalculated, thought i was 11dpo two days ago...i'm actually only 12dpo today.

I'm finding, i guess because i was so set on no more kids before, and because some days i'm like, "should we....?", baby making sex gives me a bit of anxiety...i don't like that. I'm thinking of just having sex for sex's sake this cycle, but damn, it's, like, impossible to ignore the fertility signs and just try to get on with things and put baby making out of my mind...which makes the inevitable negative all that much harder. It's all fine until the damn tww.

Arrrgggghhhh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Gigs, I am so sorry sex has turned stressful. I wish I could say throw the opks away and just have fun, but I know once you ttc and know your body you are hypersensitive to your signs. Hugs :(

I'm 11dpo still in bed so have not tested. Woke up at 4:45 and been temping since so I get an accurate but within time frame temp. 5/7 non bfp charts were this high 11dpo, some with a rise like today's. So not particularly optimistic.


----------



## claireybell

Hello my pretties 

& omg Gigs you have blue hair?? Awesome!! Pics needed please hehee!! 

If bc pills dont agree with you Dobs just avoid the 'hot' days of your cycle to avoid pg hun, i was always fine on bc up until i had a loss in 2013, i really struggled to start taking it again as it made me realise i did kinda want another but not straight away, i wouldve quite happily stayed off it .. Hopefully you & SO can come to a baby making agreement in the long run :) its great that you've both set an official date though 

Campn i wouldnt worry about what was seen on the scan hun, when i had my 7+1 scan i measured much less but thinkmof 12wk scans & dates get put back/forward, every baby grows at a diff rate so in just a matter of days that lil bubba will appear in there :) uk never scans any earlier than 7 wks as usually nothing can be seen, try & relax hun :hugs: is your next scan next Monday?


----------



## claireybell

Feeling your stress with ttc Gigs, i had it with Riley & sex becsme a chore, SO & i starting bitching it was rubbish! Do you have a Thermometre to temp? I know the cycle i wanted to see if i def was ovulating after 5/6 months trying & nothing, so it was an experiment for me & the stress went that cycle because i was focused on something else not direct bd'ing & if we had sex that was fine, along with opks that cycle, my ovulation was a good 3 days or so after positive opks, we kept missing our window & i happened to fall that cycle :hugs: maybe a worth a go?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, can you just try and forget where you are in your cycle? If it gives you anxiety try and not pay attention. Play with hubby, a d forget about why you are having sex ( beside pleasure). Seems like a big majority of people get pregnant when not trying....

Dobs:. The first BC I was as on worked wonderfully for me. Then the prescription ran out and I had a new doctor and he put me on something else. The moods were terrible, I still feel horrible for hubby. After a few nights of attempted conversation with hubby we agreed that I should go off it. So that was 2 years ago. then we went back to condoms or no sex around the fertile days and it has worked. We pulled the last goalie last fall. 
What I am saying, if the birth control pill isn't working, change it or stop it. That is what has worked for me.

Sorry, on my phone so I am a bit short hope it all makes sense


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry you're feeling stressed gigs. I think we've all been there.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg so many selfies on my phone now lol

Pl, i'd love to just not pay attention but my mittleschmerz (is that spelling right?) makes it impossible.
 



Attached Files:







20160126_105235.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 20









20160126_104930.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

P.s. That's my bummin' around shirt. I don't actually choose to wear orange in public. It's not cute.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I did too! I remember first time I had 15 minutes to shower, I remember feeling SOA HAPPY I'm getting to shower. Then half way I hear DS crying and I was like oh come on!
Sorry sex is starting to feel stressful hun, honestly most of our BD was purely business and wasn't all that romantic. 

Maybe just stop the OPKS and just go by secondary signs? Like cm and all that? You'll just wing sex and do it when you feel like it. 

Claire- I think I just make smaller babies, but I thought this early all babies grow the same rate? I remember with DS at 15 weeks the tech told me I must be earlier than 15 weeks but I wasn't. I hope that's the case. I took an IC this morning and the line is still so dark so I'm hopeful I'm just too early still.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Love the hair gig! Our sex was getting to be all business which is partly why we're ntnp


----------



## campn

Gigs- You're such a babe! I'm gonna start calling you clementine like that movie eternal sunshine of the spotless mind!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! That was a good movie. Actually i was literally just thinking yesterday how that would be a good name for a dog


----------



## claireybell

I absolutly LOVE that film!


----------



## claireybell

ooooh gigs just seen your pics, your hair looks fab girl!!! Do you have green eyes or hazel? Couldnt quite see ha ha but lovely all the same :)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs I love your hair! Plus blue is my favorite color, ha-ha!

I am getting pretty stressed here. I still don't have the trailer... Dh and I decided to finance it to not cut into our cash the next few months. Turns out the financing company hasn't paid for the trailer yet so the trailer place isn't releasing the trailer. Gah!
If I can't get the sheep trained and on the trailer I can't leave on Saturday which means I don't get to see hubby Sunday evening.


----------



## claireybell

Ahh Pacific thats stinky about the trailer & then not seeing hubs :( i hope something gets sorted out! Is the Snow bad still where you are?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- have you talked to the finance people? That's crazy they haven't paid it. 
How long will it take you to get there?


----------



## gigglebox

Aww you guys are so sweet, making me blush :p

Mrs, that's a bummer about the trailer. Are there any other places you can rent from?


----------



## claireybell

Just recvd a text from my sister saying theyve had to put their dog to sleep :( he was Epileptic & had a bad fit & wouldnt stop fitting.. Feel so sad for her & kiddies, im blubbing :( hormones arghh


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no:( this is my biggest fear with my older dog. That is so incredibly sad, pregnant or not.


----------



## claireybell

I know, hormones just make it worse, he was only young aswell i think 5? Sisters kiddies are distraught, he was a labrador cross but not sure what other breed,


----------



## JLM73

Gigs LOVE the hair color. Looks awesome and you cut it damn good.

Campn...and whomever else, being a mom at 18 while working fulltime AND going to college full time use this trick TRUST me.
When you need a shower bring baby in wash them off quickly, and then swaddle them in one of those baby towels THEN set them in a bouncer or carrier seat right outside the shower while YOU get to shower.
I've done it with ALL my kids.
They will be nice and relaxed and sometimes even fall asleep.
The steam and sound of running water helps cranky babies anyhow TRUST me.
Since they are swaddled up and snug in the seat, you will even get to dry off or even use a hair dryer if need.
They all love water and find steady noise soothing- running water, dryer etc. 
Which is why the old colic cure was sitting them on top of a clothes dryer lol.


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> I know, hormones just make it worse, he was only young aswell i think 5? Sisters kiddies are distraught, he was a labrador cross but not sure what other breed,

I'm so sorry hun. We had to give our dog away to another couple and it broke my heart. I cried for a good few hours. No matter what or why losing a pet is a very hard thing to do. Are they getting another dog eventually? Some cuddles may lessen the blow.


----------



## claireybell

I dont think they'll be getting another dog no.. They have a Cat also which they also adore aswell, it just breaks your heart knowing the lil ones are upset, il be ok.. Its hard letting go of pets, they are like your babies, sorry your dog had to go to another home aswell Campn :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

I'm such an animal lover. I love watching some of the rescue vids on FB but OMG :cry::cry: I ball like an idiot EVERYtime.
People I'm good as I have seen how very wicked people can be to one another as a medic:growlmad:
But whenever I see those touching stories of people going out of their way to help someone truly in need- especially anon huge tips or paying for their kid to have major surgery OMG huge cry baby lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww I love animals. I know I'll be a wreck when any of my fur babies pass away.


----------



## RexMom2Be

Hey all- took a break from B&B because of work stress and being busy. Have to step away sometimes when AF hits!

I'm trying to catch up, skimming through the last 15 pages or so! (love having this much to read!)

AF was just awful this go-round (horrible cramps, went on for 8 days..) and ovulation was painful, and then our timing was horrible, since we had his cousin in town and I was just run ragged from work. Horrible timing all around, and the stress of it all made me just not care about TTC this month. So, technically in the TWW but not really counting on it. Focusing on relaxing and getting some household stuff organized. In my mind, onto the next cycle, at this point!


----------



## RexMom2Be

awww CB! so sorry about your sister's pup: that is AWFUL! I can't imagine. Love my dogs so much.

Cb and campn: a peach and a pea!!!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry cb about your sisters dog... I'd be heartbroken too. 

As for the trailer, looks like I might be able to get it tomorrow. As for the drive, It's a 1550km (1000miles) drive and should take about 17 hours. It'll take me 2 days. Planning on doing the first 8 hours on day 1 and the remaining on the next day. The second day also includes 2 ferries. One is almost 2 hours and the second only 20 minutes.

As for the snow here, we'll be very lucky if it starts melting by April, but we've had it melt as late as may. One year we still had snow on the north side of the house and in the deep forest on my birthday, June 3rd.


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome back Rex! Sorry to hear that your timing was not so ideal and that it's been a rough AF/ first half of your cycle. FXed you managed to catch that egg anyhow!

PL, so glad you figured out the trailer situation. That stinks that the finance company dropped the ball there. :( Hoping you get to see hubs on Sunday!

J, that sounds like an interesting idea. There was this tv show, "Playing House" and she used to take her baby into the bathroom and swaddle her right next to the shower. She'd talk to her baby from the shower lol. I take 5 minute showers anyway when it's for business. I'm only in longer when SO is in with me or post gym sweat and soreness.

Gigs, loving the blue! You are so pretty! I especially love how the blue brightens up and bounces off of your eyes. Killer. Good job on the cut as well!

CB, sorry about your sister's dog! That's never easy to put a pet down. My dog still cries looking for my cat that I put down almost two years ago. :(

AFM, got another bfn just now. Having some AF like cramping off and on. Won't be shocked when my temp drops tomorrow. 6/6 non pregnant charts started to drop/ had dropped on 12dpo. So if my temp is 98.2 or less than that is better than any pregnancy test.


----------



## campn

Dobs- Sorry about the bfn hun <3 always found if so rude whenever my test was negative. Like throw me a bone here test! Give me some hope. At least if AF shows up you can eat all the junk food you want and act cranky like you want! It gave an excuse to be endlessly mean to DH :p


----------



## DobbyForever

I have two bottles of wine (one rose and one pinot grigio) chilling so when I start spotting tomorrow/ my temp plummets then I am stocked haha. I thought I saw something, but a closer look and picture proved me otherwise. And I know people get late bfps all the time, but frer at 10dpo has never lied to me so.


----------



## DobbyForever

Watching teen mom of and crying like a baby over their vows. Bows get me every time.

Here is my latest and not greatest bfn
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I have two bottles of wine (one rose and one pinot grigio) chilling so when I start spotting tomorrow/ my temp plummets then I am stocked haha. I thought I saw something, but a closer look and picture proved me otherwise. And I know people get late bfps all the time, but frer at 10dpo has never lied to me so.


I love the attitude! Although really you're not out yet! Until there's blood coming out of your "fun zone" it's not over til it's over! Also sorry about the picture I just painted there :p 

Gotta draw blood again tomorrow at 7:30! I'm gonna be freaking out the entire time until I get the results. Does hCG even double every 48 hours by 6 weeks? I thought it must slow down. Just hoping my babies just run on the slower and smaller side of things. With DS at 9 weeks they had to use that transvaginal u/s cause they couldn't see the guy.


----------



## TexasRider

I completely understand where you are coming from dobby. I bought a 12 pk of beer when I started my period and I am enjoying it. 2 beers at a time lol. 

AF is almost done. Just a tiny bit of spotting today and hopefully none tomorrow. I'm ready to get back to TTC. My husband had originally agreed to wait 6-8 months to buy a truck but tosay while on his lunch went looking for trucks... And found one he liked... He wants me to come with him tomorrow... I bet he ends up buying it... Sigh I just hope we don't get too far in over our heads.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, once you have your numbers you can put it into the Beta calculator on Countdown to Pregnancy. At the bottom, it shows you the doubling time for singles for different levels of hcg. Attached the chart. Did you get your first draw back? I missed it if you did

Tex, right?! Did he tell you how much the truck is so you can think about budgeting? Or was it more like I found a truck come look! lol
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-01-26 at 7.09.12 PM.png
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FutureMrs

Sorry about your BFN dobs! You'll get your BFP soon! Enjoy that wine girl :)


----------



## TexasRider

All I know is that it's in the 20k-25k range. He has a truck he can trade in but it's not worth more than 2k so we are looking at about a $400+ a month car payment for 5 years. I guess we might could do 6 but I don't think it would help much. plus his insurance will go up some cause right now it's only liability coverage and he will need full.


----------



## DobbyForever

:( I'd say see if you can make him fall in love with another car, but boys and their cars (I love gender stereotyping haha).


----------



## campn

Thank you so much Dobby! Definitely helpful and I wouldn't have ever thought of it! They haven't called me with yesterday's numbers, I assumed they'd just call once they've both and say "it's doubling" or "it's not doubling" but I'll ask them for the numbers too.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes.. Except in our case it's a truck lol. They do have a cheaper one but it has twice as many miles and it's still around 15k-18k I would rather spend a little more and get one with around 75,000 miles Instead of 150,000. We live in a rural area so it doesn't take long to rack up miles lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies! 
Pl- glad you're getting the trailer and hoping the 17 hours goes by fast when driving. 

Campn- good luck with the blood draw it'll all be fine! Do you have a tipped uterus? I do and they told me I wouldn't be able to have a regular ultrasound until about 12 weeks because it would be so hard to see. Just wondering if that's why they had to do the transvaginal with Ds.

Welcome back Rex! Did you get any bd around ovulation?

Dobs- sorry about the bfn. I was feeling sooo good for you. Hoping it's just a late bfp.


----------



## campn

Greenie- I have no idea hun, none of my doctors have ever mentioned it so maybe they didn't think it mattered if I had it? I think he was just measuring a bit small, even at the 20 week scan they said he should be around a pound and he was 11 ounces. 

How you feeling about this cycle!?? I hope this is it and you get your rainbow baby! Any more news on the house, or it fell through like you said it might?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I feel like I haven't even ovulated. I just feel like I'll wake up tomorrow with a low temp, just like last cycle I only had cross hairs for a day. 

We walked away from the house. It would have been like $60,000 in repairs and then we would be upside from the get go. We looked on Saturday but weren't super impressed. I've just been grumpy / sad the last couple days and I couldn't tell you why other than stress.


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs :hugs: of course you're not feeling your greatest! House hunting is frustrating as all get out, as is ttc, especially fi you're not sure about ovulation. You are completely justified in your feelings. I hope you get some positive news soon.

Dobs, sorry about the negative :( i agree on the frer, personally they have never been wrong at 10dpo. Glad you've got a booze filled backup plan should that late bfp fail to show. 

I got together with a couple of my closer friends tonight. We got to talking about our boys and the stresses that come along with kids--mostly the worry about their development compared to other kids. It gets me all worried....makes me wonder if i'm emotionally capable of handling a second kid and all the stressors that come along with kids, basically the concerns about health and development. Ugh...i'm constantly having this debate in my head about having another. 

Blah.


----------



## pacificlove

Gah, been up since 3 am listening to the wind and rain... Yeah rain, its supposed to be -20 right now. I don't think this area sees above freezing ever in January. 
Of course in a few days they are forecasting the usual -20c again which will make everything so icy. 

Gigs, I am wondering if I am ready for a first child... Am I going to make a good mom? I am not trying to stress as it can make conceiving even harder. 

Mrs, the right house will come along, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Have you looked just outside your target area?


----------



## campn

Just had the second beta done, should find out tomorrow. The first beta was 16,000 and she said that's a good number. I'm trying to look up gestation weeks and hCG levels but it's crazy, they vary so much!


----------



## DobbyForever

Popping in to say my temp held at 98.43 so not dropping and higher than all of my 12 day lp charts. About as high as my 14 day lp charts (assuming those two cycles were cps), but even those went down a little. Terrified to get up to test.

Tested. Whole lot of nothing. I might pick up some frers while I am at the store this morning. If i end up spotting or getting af tomorrow then I can just have them for next cycle


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Popping in to say my temp held at 98.43 so not dropping and higher than all of my 12 day lp charts. About as high as my 14 day lp charts (assuming those two cycles were cps), but even those went down a little. Terrified to get up to test

That's so great Dobby!!! I understand being so nervous to test hun, I'm still nervous to test! Whatever the result thought it'll be okay, your body is definitely right on track! 
Sending you mega baby dust!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs...sorry it's negative but i also couldn't help but notice your "next cycle" comment.... ?

I'm back to being afraid of babies. Maybe it's just my anxiety but i'm all nerved up that something sad or tragic is going to happen...maybe, like, with my dog and i'll be pregnant and all stress the baby out, or i won't be able to deal...

Being a mom is a tough man.

J, how are you going?


----------



## campn

Sorry Dobby <3 at least your cycle was perfect and no spotting or weird temperatures so your body is definitely at a great place! 

Oooo next cycle!?? Any serious TTC plans? ;)

Gigs- I understand, I always expect the absolute worse things to happen to me, anxiety definitely doesn't improve with kids.


----------



## JLM73

Gigs I'm ok....reallly irritated at having to start yet ANOTHER donor search.
I soooo wish I had someone willing to just donate without last minute cancels, or being weird.

I know ttc is stressful, but I have the added factor that no matter WHAT test results someone shows me- I am opening myself up to catching diseases and such with each new donor.
And unfortunately clinics charge thousands, and alot of these damn guys think donating is a game.
EVERYthing was so perfect last time, and now I'm wondering if young donor was one of those guys "tampering" with specimens!?!

Seriously!? I found a few boards of guys giving other guys tips on how to make insems fail!!!
Like putting bleach or spermicide in the samples!!!
WTF?? Seriously I can't even...
Nice to know a bunch of guys find it funny to have women clinging to hopes of conceiving and giggling behind our backs knowing it won't work.
SOOOO F-ing PISSED at the idea.


----------



## campn

J- I really think you'd have noticed the texture or smell being weird?? I mean none of us are sperm experts so it's possible but hopefully that wasn't the case with that donor. That'd be such a horrible thing to do!


----------



## DobbyForever

J, that is so awful! Some people are just a**es!!!

Gigs, hugs. I'm so sorry your anxiety is flaring up. I would say try thinking of all the good that can happen, but I know I want to punch people in the face when they say that.

Green, the fact that you are worried about being a good mom is the first step to being a good mom. :)

Campn, 16k is great!!! Can't wait to hear what your next beta comes back as.

AFM I did say next cycle. I just meant to have around/ reactionary. So used to just saying keep things for next cycle. I actually didn't bother buying them this morning. I'm really proud of myself. Didn't buy any opks or hpts. Shit hit the fan so now is not the time to take about TTC with SO. I have to figure out some stuff before I can begin to make a decision about TTC. I am considering going to the clinic on the way home to see if that blood test is still on order. Might just do that and move on with my life. But I hate the idea of giving blood today. So tired.


----------



## JLM73

Campn it's not noticeable really - for example VCF ( vag contraceptive foam is like a small square piece of thin plastic that melts in fluid- no color no taste no smell no texture diff.
And nonoxynol 9 is used alot it's clear flavorless scentless as well. With the gooey then runny texture of sperm it passes easily and you'd never know.
And you would only need a couple drops in a specimen cup.

Trust me - I have read so much online of these jackass men laughing - talking women into sex instead of doing the cup "to improve the quality and have fresh sperm" bla bla
Oh and ;let's not forget some of these assholes have vasectomies or are on the pill for men

Honestly I was so floored - I hope all of them pulling this shit to get free sex or a laugh etc get testicular cancer:finger:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, that is so beyond messed up. I guess i shouldn't be surprised...but that is just so sneaky and low. I hope he didn't do anything like that, J.


----------



## claireybell

I never even knew men can take a Pill to make sperm less effective or however it works, some blokes can be so shallow, really hope your donors weren't tampered with J


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's is absolutely crazy J! I don't understand what the point of that is.. 

I used to use vcf as contraception. Then a friend for pregnant with it lol


----------



## JLM73

I've no idea but just as there is a whole "lifestyle" of men who like to attend"breeding parties"...yea literally like 2-8 guys gand banging a girl who wants to get pregnant but she won't know who it actually was -wtf :roll:
I know a friend into some of the lifestyles, and he schooled me really fast on bredding parties and how the woman has no control once this group of guys starts after her...literally he said "it's not pretty and many are very rough"
again WTF??

Oh and other than the ones just wanting free hook ups knowing they can't get a girl preg- there is a whole "lifestyle" of men that get off impregnating women:shrug:
And men say we think F'd up lol.


----------



## JLM73

CB yea they came out with a male bc pill a long time ago- just most men don't wanna hassle remembering it lol.

MrsG I used VCF for years and never had issues. Main things are you HAVE to put it in for a min of 15 mins ( can't recall time) but it is only good for so many hours and kills the sperm on contact, so it has a high success rate, but def can't insert it and jump on him lol.
Or some women put it in slow and it's such a small piece of film, it can start melting before allll the way up in there...oh yea and if it's gonna be a :sex:athon i highly recommend inserting another film after a couple hrs just to be safe lol.

I was actually surprised to see the Today Sponge back on the shelf:shock:
I know years ago they discontinued it - even Seinfeld spoofed it - where Elaine only had so many left and had to make sure a guy was "sponge worthy" before using one of them up lol.

Gahh....


----------



## gigglebox

I hated those films. They always got stuck to my fingers...i only used them around O time in conjunction with pulling out, then we got lazy lol. Also hubs said they taste funny :blush:

J, what does the sponge do? Is it like a plug, essentially? Laced with spermacide?

I forgot to answer someone about my eyes. They change color, blue-green-gray, according to hubs, but most,y i think they're dark green. With blue....occasionally. Lol vague enough?


----------



## JLM73

Gigs your eyes are gorgeous and the hair color really sets them off.
The Today sponge is a small round sponge filled with spermicide.
So it's kind of physical barrier with spermicide as well. Smaller than those old time diaphragms. I really like them, but I think they stay in a certain timeframe after sex to kill all the super :spermy:
couple hours I think??


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think after we have a baby I'll go back to the vcf of similar. I don't like hormones from the pill and hubs doesn't like the pull out method. It worked for me and with having issues getting pregnant I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## campn

Greenie- Your chart looks fabulous girl! I know you're not really trying this cycle but I hope you get a little jelly bean in there anyway ;) just thought of you now and wanted to tell you that! <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww thanks Campn! I hate it and feel like it's a stretch to say I ovulated. Just wish there was more of a difference between pre o and after.
I think I can talk hubs into Ttc next month since moving has been put on hold. So I'll probably buy opks this weekend!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Aww thanks Campn! I hate it and feel like it's a stretch to say I ovulated. Just wish there was more of a difference between pre o and after.
> I think I can talk hubs into Ttc next month since moving has been put on hold. So I'll probably buy opks this weekend!

Definitely get the OPKS and put your best game on! OPKS are stressful but I'm the kind that would be more stressed out NOT knowing. Hopefully your DH will be all in!


----------



## JLM73

:huh: Sooo off topic, but just saw a trailer for the Movie"Pride+Prejudice+Zombies"
:saywhat: do we really need to combine classic famous literature with undead??


----------



## gigglebox

Um...........what?

They really are running out of ideas, aren't they.

I have a theme for a book but i know i'd never get around to writing it. No idea what the actual plot would be.


----------



## JLM73

Well Gigs given your very talented artistic ability, and very cool look:thumbup:
Your book HAS to be better than Pride+Prejudice+Zombies drivel:rofl:

That's something I would rent from the RedBox machine ...after I had seen EVERYthing else....and gotten pizza take out....and some REALLY cheap tequila....:drunk: and I wouldn't remember it the next day to recall how bad it was :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Sooooo. My husband bought a truck tonight... Well they approved him
Anyway. The sales person is gonna look at a few more banks tmrw to see if he can get a better interest rate.... Either way he's picking it up tomorrow at lunchtime... So much for waiting to see about fixing the house. Im not too mad,he did need one but still. I wanted to get the house looked at first


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Tex, sorry the house fixing has to wait a bit. Hopefully you can get a better interest rate so y'all can look at the house stuff sooner. Glad he got his truck though. One thing at a time.

I have never used this film lol. Heard of it. Our sex ed in health was comprehensive.

P+P+Z looks and sounds so r_r They are really getting lazy over there in Hollywood. If I lose my teaching job, I'm going to go into screenwriting. SO has a BA in English and I have all the ideas, so we can power couple it. Buahaha

I started spotted. I posted about it. I just want one person to say NO HOPE so I can drink some wine. It's been such a long ass day.


----------



## campn

I dunno Dobby, your temp is still really high! It's so hard to say no hope when its that high. Drink till it turns pink!??


----------



## DobbyForever

RIGHT I am so confused >< I might just pour a champagne fluke of rose and call it a day. I just have so much stress, and i spent all afternoon walking my nieces around the Disney store. My auntie was saying, "When are you going to make your mom a grandmother? You have the man. The house. When are you having a baby? You need to have a baby now." And my niece saw me looking at the CUTEST Tigger onesie (my nickname growing up was Tigger), and she asked if I was buying it for her baby sister. When I said no, she asked if I was going to have a baby. UGH :cry: The cramps are picking up. I'm sure my temp will plummet tomorrow.

Yay sweet peas


----------



## campn

Sorry to budge in with more annoying questions on my weird scan, but from what we COULD see it was 1 gestational sac and 1 yolk sac.

So I'm crossing out faternal twins, but what about identical? But wouldn't there be 2 yolk sacs? Just googling my hcg levels everyone keeps saying its gotta be twins, like don't say cruel things like that!

I hate google so much, also I'm convinced that BnB is the best most informed ttc and pregnancy forum cause some of those forums that come up when I google things have the dumbest women on there. 
One comment on some post said "Don't get stressed cause your tiny baby could fall out!"

Ahhhhhh. Wheres the alcohol!?


----------



## campn

Awe drink away Dobby! I'm so sorry about today. I learned never ask or hint when someone will have a baby cause you just really never know what they're going through. Sadly I used to ask too before I realized this is a very loaded question. 

BUY the onesies! And so sweet of you to take your niece out like that, you're totally a mom already! <3 <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I had high hcg with a single. Like two weeks ahead #s. I would have to check my notes. But what I noticed was my two Suspected/confirmed twin pregnancies my hcg tripled in 48 hours whereas my singleton missed doubling by that much in 48. But that's just my observations from three pregnancies. My first preg my hcg was only 100something week 5ish but was doubling. I would think there should be two yolks if identical twins


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry dobby! Conversations like like hit us right in the heart. I truly am sorry. Hugs. 

Campn- no idea. lol but I didn't want to ignore you. Also omg! Lol!!! Don't stress your baby could fall out!!! That might be one of the craziest Ttc thing I've heard. 


Afm- we got pizza for dinner and I one slice and salad... When I normally could eat like 6 slices!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn I just finished reading the fall out haha sorry. 

Greenie I will totally eat the other five I am STARVING but my feet hurt too much to stand and cook


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! :)

Jlm got me thinking about the twin theory! First thing I asked the u/s tech was IT'S just ONE right??
Hopefully I'll hear good news soon, just trying to prepare myself now. 


Greenie- YAY hun! That's a really something! I notice whenever I eat healthier I get fuller sooner cause I guess my intestines shrunk in size. 

Dobby- So did you have that champagne yet!?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, grab a drink. It won't do any harm if you've "fallen", and if not you're going to regret not drinking....so go for it. 
Tex, was this the same truck you previously mentioned? The one he was taking you to look at? What needs to be done with the house?

Campn, fear not! Those number vary so much, there's no amount of googling that will give you an answer. It's like the tww...just have to wait it out.

Also, i totally agree about b&b having intelligent women. There isn't that much cattiness (unless the subject is controversial), and there is a lot of support...and thought out answers, and experience...and even research, sometimes. And above all....nOT a hOle Lot uv dis crAp.

I understand type-o's happen (i have them constantly since i'm on a tablet--also is why i rarely appropriately capitalize letters) but the sentence structure on this forum is pleasing to my english language loving soul.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes! I can't stand that typing gig! I agree typos happen as I'm sure most of us are on mobile devices but wow I remember when that used to be cool and everyone typed like that! Drove me insane!!


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle- it's a 4 door 09 GMC Sierra. It's really nice and only has 76,000 miles which is really good. He honestly probably should have waited till we found about the house but it's too late now. Our house needs foundation work to the tune of $17k and we wanted to do some renovation stuff. I'm supposed to get an estimate on the renovation and then go see my loan officer to see what he can do.The worst he can tell me is no and we have to wait a few years. And now he's got a truck that can carry car seats with no issues


----------



## JLM73

LOL I am happy to have twins- wanted to since i was younger.
Just think they have cool bond things.

I already knew I was preg using 10miu IC's and got the faint line eve of 9dpo.
My first beta was reg-high range ( they vary ALOT) so we were hoping at least twins as the couple wanted 2 kids ultimately.
You can't really go by betas tho as ppl with faster metabs or slower metabs or who implanted later than when you suspect bla bla changes everything.
I got my 2nd beta 2 days after the first and it like quadrupled :shock:
We put in 3 embys so we started out thinking 1 stuck ...2 days later we thought OMG all 3 implanted lol.
I was bummed as no chance of vag delivery with triplets here.
few days later betas slowed alot- so we thought hmm maybe we lost one the next week my numbers were high enough to be quads again LOL.
So we were like ARGGGHH all 3 stuck AND one split!!!.
(happened to a surro I know lol)
Well we got a vag scan then and the doc quickly scanned around and said Nope just two.
There was not even a thickened area where a 3rd may have started implant- and TRUST me fert specialist have HELLA sensitive scanners!
So it was just 2 the whole time.

BTW Identicals can have separate sacs (safer) or share a sac. That's more risky as one can tangle the other's cord as they grow.
On the other hand we saw ALOT of babies in L&D born with 1 or even 2 knots in the cord and delivered no prob lol -little acrobats I guess.

Oh anyhoo my point Campn was don't worry unless they give you something to worry about. Hell at my 32wk scans ( and I got them every 2 wks being OLD lol) 
They told me my son was measuiring small. He is now the tallest 5 yr old around, and super frickin smart.

:dohh: Keep forgetting my point.
Meant to say they will be able to look around for multiples much easier now a days compared to back in 2009, and THEN my doc's US machine was sensitive enough he would ZOOM in to measure the lining thickness- and showed me how it MOVES!!!:shock: 
Freakiest thing. You expect it to be like just cushiony layers built up, but he could measure blood flow etc but the weirdest thing is the lining of our uterus' MOVES!!
Like constant WAVES on the surface - like the ocean!!


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I love all your medical expertise.

Gigs, agreed about BnB. It's such a great community. Not sure why the other are so snarky. I'm the queen of typos because A- I never proofread and B- I am almost always on my phone and sometimes in bed in the dark haha

I did not get the wine. I have a meeting at 7:10am which means I need to be at work to prep by like 6:30. So exhausted so crawled into bed. Besides, even if I re-cork the wine I can't touch it again until Frifay night next week since I have plans out of house and it will lose its crispness.


----------



## pacificlove

Too bad about the no wine dobs... Hopefully you'll get to enjoy some during the week.

J, love the medical talk! 

I am on my phone now for a while so hopefully not too many typos or sentences that don't make sense... You can always blame English being my second language. Ha-ha if i can still use that excuse after 12 ish years. 

As for me, still no stock trailer today. Tomorrow is the last day where I could get it where it doesn't delay my drive out. Also if I don't drive out Saturday I'll miss out on spending a night with dh before he goes back to work. His work is 1 1/2 hours away so he will not drive to the new home at night. 
This has been so frustrating and stressful.


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> ...
> 
> I did not get the wine. I have a meeting at 7:10am which means I need to be at work to prep by like 6:30. So exhausted so crawled into bed. Besides, even if I re-cork the wine I can't touch it again until *Frifay *night next week since I have plans out of house and it will lose its crispness.

:haha: I am fluent in typo, so I rarely pay attn to them, but you made me laugh with this typo Dobaliscious...I immed thought* Fri-fray* for some reason, and got an image of you Kickin ass in some "fray" at the bar on a Friday:rofl:
NOO idea why, but apparently I think in typo as well:blush:


----------



## pacificlove

1130 and sleep eludes me. It never does but my mind can't stop thinking about packing, moving, unpacking, the drives, seeing dh again... Not necessarily in that order..

Oh yeah and occasionally my mind thinks of ttc and where we will be during o next month.. Together or not...


----------



## claireybell

Morning J :wave:


----------



## claireybell

I passed out mid typing last night re the bc pills for men lol! Men would NEVER remember to take those pills religiously ha ha!! I know my SO would, id need to remind him!


----------



## claireybell

& i ALWAYS typo esp on my iphone lol! Sometimes you probs wont see it as i go back & edit reeeeeally quickly hahaa


----------



## gigglebox

Ha, i do that too. I'll hit "reply" and then, after it's submitted, i see everywhere i jacked up my typing lol.

Ahhh PL! Are you en Français Canadian, yah?! Yikes, that hopefully didn't come off offensive. I love French Canadian accents though. I love Canada. If i come into money somehow i want to visit Quebec again with the hubs. It's such a beautiful and romantic city....sadly when i was there I was with my brother lol. But we had the most amazing calzone of our lives there...it's probably the first time I continued eating way past being full because it was that freakin' good.

Anywho, i hope the trailer thing works out! What's the hold up now?

J....it MOVES? That is so freaking weird. I mean, i guess it makes sense since it's fluid against fluid...and pulsating would make it flow, but i never thought of it. Which makes me wonder...when the uterus has no baby, what's inside? All the walls just squished up against each other? Is it fluid filled? What fluid if not blood? I just can't imagine it'd be hollow, but maybe....? 

I'm not sure when to expect ovulation but i know it's coming soon. We only had sex a couple days ago. We probably will today but i'm all nervous about another boy...i really truly didn't care before but now i'm back to really wanting my little girl.

Just can't win in my head. I think i need a break from life.


----------



## campn

I used to be a cool person and do cool things and go to bed hella late but now I pass out at like 10:30. Who am I!? What is life!?

I'm also so bad at proof reading, but I can blame my stupid autocorrect for changing entire words on me and then I don't even notice it. That's why sometimes I also have to edit 2 or 3 times.

Jlm- I would have died if they told me a chance of triplets, like in FRIENDS when chandler wanted to give one of the twins away! One is more than enough to enjoy and I've no idea how you even get two to sleep at night at the same time!? They'd be waking each other up all the time! 

Today I should get my second beta, not sure if I should call them or wait until they call me, although let's face it calling me is probably not high on their to dos list!


----------



## campn

Gigs- I really want a girl too, I think I'll be pretty bummed if it's not but at least we'd save lots of money on clothes and toys!? Also I don't really wanna have TWO daughters in law :p


----------



## claireybell

I have to say i will be slightly disapointed if its a boy - damn my body for ovulating one day earlier than expected pfft! But the more i look at teeny bub pics if riley makes me go all gooey Lol but il be chuffed if a girl! :) Campn cant remember if you said your finding out the sex? Your bloods will come back nice & hugh hehe! Are u being scanned again next wk??


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies crack me up. Well GG. Temp plummeted this morning so AF probably coming right on time today or a day later tomorrow. I have a thousand meetings today. I need a vacation.

Yeah French Canadiens! Although, the Habs started playing like shit once Price (the goalie?) was out and Condon came in. Idk I guess price is like the goalie hockey version of Stephen Curry for them. But I do love my French Canadien fiancé


----------



## gigglebox

Dude. Dobs. If i come into money i'll have to visit my brother (how close are you to Almeda?) and we'll get smashed together and share stories. You take off work and have a staycation. 

And yeah, I know nothing about sports, except there are usually teams. And usually a ball or object of some sort. :haha: i watch football occasionally but don't keep up with it at all. I'd get into it, but hubs doesn't care...and frankly i'm a bit horrified at pro players' income.


----------



## campn

Claire- Yes definitely finding out. I thought about not finding out for like 10 seconds :p thank you hun! I hope I get good news. My next scan is next Wednesday and I'll be 7+1 so hopefully we'll see the baby this time! You're also finding out right!??

Dobby- Uh la la! Does he have a super sexy accent!?
"Viola, le French hat! Viola, le French fry!" Carrie from sex and the city!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh ive never heard frech canadian accent, may have to google hehe ;)

Yeah at 7+1 Camps you'll def see bubs & yolk sac, mine measured 6+5 on my 7wk scan, eee! Very excited for you :dance: Yes we def finding out, encounting the days until 15th March :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg! Sex in the city! Is that on netflix? Holy crap i'll be finding out today! You just made me reeeaaally want to watch it.


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Ooh ive never heard frech canadian accent, may have to google hehe ;)
> 
> Yeah at 7+1 Camps you'll def see bubs & yolk sac, mine measured 6+5 on my 7wk scan, eee! Very excited for you :dance: Yes we def finding out, encounting the days until 15th March :)

It really helps the bonding I think cause you get to really imagine and picture this little person. I'm the kind of person that needs lots of preparation emotionally too. I hope we get our princesses though!


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Omg! Sex in the city! Is that on netflix? Holy crap i'll be finding out today! You just made me reeeaaally want to watch it.

Sadly not! But if you've Amazon prime it's on there for free!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I just started sporting. What the [email protected]$! Is wrong with my body?! I'm seriously so over this


----------



## mrs.green2015

Scratch spotting. It's AF.


----------



## campn

Greenie- Sorry hun :( do you think you may have ovulated earlier? Like that first big dip on your chart CD13 I think?


So I logged on to the patient portal to see if they've my labs yet and they don't yet or haven't been reviewed, but looking at their summary of my first appointment they've me diagnosed as "threatened abortion". Just seeing this completely ruined my day. Ugh


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I am usually asleep by 930, bliss! Then got up at 5 for work.. Now I sleep in until 7ish

Gigs: the hold up is the financing company not releasing the funds for whatever reason unknown to me. I doubt they know themselves. The dealer won't give us the trailer unless he has the money in his account. He's a bit of an a$$. 

Nope, not french Canadian... German. The family moved to the west coast when I was 15.


----------



## mrs.green2015

They have to do that for certain reasons. Spotting I know for sure I think cramping too. Or if you've had a history or mc or any pregnancy issues. There were more reasons but my doctor explained it to me when I had my mc.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh no campn!! Fingers crossed and lots of :dust: your way!!

Mrsg, sorry af got you. We'll both be in the real ttc bus next month. :hugs:


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> They have to do that for certain reasons. Spotting I know for sure I think cramping too. Or if you've had a history or mc or any pregnancy issues. There were more reasons but my doctor explained it to me when I had my mc.

They did it with my DS but because I was spotting, but this time no spotting or cramping, the only thing is that they didn't see the baby. It just made me more scared than I was.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh that makes sense. It was most likely because they didn't see the baby but you know you ovulated late. And doctors always go off lmp until an ultrasound with baby. You were right on track based on ovulation so don't worry.


----------



## gigglebox

Camon, they probably just need a note of some sort to justify blood draws. If they don't have a reason to do it, the insurance won't cover it. Don't worry! How are your symptoms?

Oooh i DO have prime ^_^

pl, do you have your accent still? I'd love to see Germany some day, though I have a fear of flying...i have a friend near Frankfurt, other than that i don't know how i'd fair since my german is limited to dad, thank you, and bless you lol

Mrs, wtf man. Are you going to see someone about your irregular periods? That is quite weird...maybe you're not ovulating?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm like 95% sure I'm not ovulating it was only a 23 day cycle. It's it seems like a cruel joke. First you take away my baby and now you won't even give me an opportunity to have another. Since its on to February that means if it's not this month it's been a year since Ttc. A f*%cking year. What other healthy 24 and 27 year old does it take a year? I'm just so incredibly defeated and sad today. I feel like if I go to my doctor nothing will happen. Doctors don't like it when you think you know what's going on. So I'm ready to give up. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## TexasRider

Green- I feel like in September I had a chemical or something. I was late for AF and then got my period. The next 3 cycles were crazy... 2 were really short (18,15 days) and one was super long 65. I had my new OB do bloodwork and all was ok. Started provera for a period and then I had a normal cycle. It was a little short at 25 days but I had good ovulation etc. Maybe your body is still adjusting? Either way maybe you should give your doctor a call. I'm sorry you have to go through this. It really sucks


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs :hugs: unfortunately lots of perfectly healthy women go through it. Doesn't make it any easier though, even if everyone went through it, it still hurts like heck.

I read this article yesterday...though none of us have any know infertility issues, and some of us already have kids, it still hit home a bit. Thought i'd share: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/coll...l?utm_hp_ref=women&ir=Women&section=us_women&


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm like 95% sure I'm not ovulating it was only a 23 day cycle. It's it seems like a cruel joke. First you take away my baby and now you won't even give me an opportunity to have another. Since its on to February that means if it's not this month it's been a year since Ttc. A f*%cking year. What other healthy 24 and 27 year old does it take a year? I'm just so incredibly defeated and sad today. I feel like if I go to my doctor nothing will happen. Doctors don't like it when you think you know what's going on. So I'm ready to give up. Sorry for the rant.

Big hug to you. It's not fair and you don't deserve this :( Your doctor could give you clomid to see if that could help. You're still getting a period so at least your body is on track but you're not releasing eggs for some reason. You know? Not like a 55 day cycle with no end in sight. Go to your doctor or find another doctor willing to listen to you. You're still very young so don't you give up!! I would feel exactly like you and you're handling it great, we all need to get it all out and rant. :hugs:

Seems like we're all having a horrible day. Can it be the weekend already!??


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* Relax :hugs: 
Step AWAYYYY from the ledge hehe
They have to use various diagnosis codes to justify getting PAID for certain procedures. No worries!!
Medical diagnosis coding is just their way of saying Hmmm:-k what will give us the mossst $$$ lol

*Giggsey* I had a zillion scans Transvag ( ugh) as a surro and yup, their is nothing more than a VERRRY small space inside the top of the uterus when not preg AND in very early preg. The walls pretty much touch, and the space is filled with the same type cm you see when we check ourselves. But def not AIR- that is no bueno!! That's why they have to be Sooo careful doing IVF/IUI- air in there can kill ya!
Check the pic below
*Normal Transvag US-non preg Labeled*

*TransVag no labels- non preg*


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*
I am so very sorry....definitely feel your pain as I had 2-3 chems last year, and I'm going on 15 cycles...
I am chalking mine up to age tho, only to make myself feel better really.
I keep getting perfect time OPKs and "confirmed O rises" every single month
But honestly I am doubting that after all this time.
I am beginning to think it's poss to NOT Ov and still get some kind of temp rise just due to hormones gearing up...
TTC is so crushing heartbreaking and BullS*it to me most days.
Feels like some cruel God is designating how many children we can have if any, and just plays with our minds like some petty child saying "NOPE ha ha, you are cut off from having a baby!" Like dangling carrots of hope in our faces then snatching it away over and over.
I def have wanted to give up EVERY month...

I don't recall if you had any fertility checks. My insur doesn't cover ANY, but hope you can get some answers sweetie.


----------



## claireybell

So sorry MrsG :hugs: i wonder if you are not ovulating or only every so many cycles? Def have a chat with your Dr, he/she will prescribe Clomid or something to boast your egg releases.. my sister fell preggers first round with Clomid i found out today, def worth a chat xx 

Ooh i always wondered what the inside of a uterus looked like, i just asumed there was a gap, you probs fo know this but did you know our Fallopian tubes are not stationary, the move about inside & your left tube can grab an egg coming from the righ ovary :) Drs after my Ectopic surgery told me that! Bit freaky that their in there like little arms & hands waving about hahaa


----------



## JLM73

I know righhhht CB!!:huh:
I only found this out when doing the surro IVF as well. The first lady I worked with was using her own eggs, and they always had trouble getting eggs from one Ovary due to the movement when they tried to poke the needle in ....and OUCH!

Also, there is a gap between the Ovary and the F tube, so it's like the egg releases and can actually float away from the tube if the little cilia hair things aren't waving like mad to suck the egg in the tube :saywhat:
I picture it like a plane doing a supply drop from the sky, and all the crazy villagers are running around with their arms in the air trying to guess where it's gonna land to catch it :rofl:

Man...no idea how ANY of us get preg with all the road blocks!
Oh and due to the gap between tube and ovary, :spermy: who arrive too soon can actually swim OUT of the tube past the ovary!? WTH is going o in there!!
That's part of the reason our cm, and the cilia hair things delay :spermy: slowing some of them over a couple days so they don't all get right in and out the other end of the tube before eggy pops.

Preg is an amazing process, but Geez it is like winning the lotto for real!


----------



## JLM73

Oh and I am cd18...roughly 4dpo. Gonna take this cycle off temping as I am 100% out with no donor and cuz everytime I look at FF I am reminded about the donor bail:growlmad:
Checking out some new prospects. I just don't trust the last one not to bail on me again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Not to take up this thread but I have a couple questions. 

1. To all the chart experts- would you actually say I ovulated this month? 

2. If I did, why/how am I already getting AF only 5 days after ovulation? 

3. I think I might take the cohosh and progesterone this month no matter what the chart says (just like I did when I got prego) and if I don't then see the doc in March. Is that what you would suggest or just see the doc and why?


----------



## mrs.green2015

And thank you all for your encouragement. I appreciate it. I've cried/ teared up all morning.

J- really glad you're looking for a new donor!


----------



## campn

Wow for reals!!! You grow up seeing how everyone you know has 3-4 kids and you think it's so easy to get pregnant and stay pregnant and those who never got pregnant must have like a uterus missing or something and can't be something small! I didn't know a little hormonal imbalance could totally ruin your life. 

Sometimes I tell myself why do I even want them so bad!? They make life so much harder (and messier) but here we are, we'd give an arm away for one!


----------



## campn

So I just called the lab tech so not sure what the doctor thinks of this yet,
But first beta was 16,674 and the second was 23,604

It didn't double so I've no idea what this means. I'm so frustrated and don't think this is going to end good.


----------



## mrs.green2015

How many hours in between Campn?


----------



## campn

48 hours

The doctor should call me they said...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Online if you google beta level calculator. It says 72-96 hours doubling time is normal for your level. Your time is 95 hours. sending you tons and tons of good vibes.


----------



## gigglebox

Positive vibes to both you, campn, and you mrs! I'm so sorry you are both dealing with things without knowing what's going on our the outcome. I know you are both frustrated, and i hate how waiting is all you can really do.

I agree, I'm at chikfila and Des refuses to get out of the play tubes and it smells like a foot in here and I'm like...wait why do i want another? Ha


----------



## FutureMrs

Sending good vibes your way mrs and campn! & some prayers that everything checks out just fine!


----------



## claireybell

As long as the rise is very big im betting all is fine Campn, try to relax hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> I know righhhht CB!!:huh:
> I only found this out when doing the surro IVF as well. The first lady I worked with was using her own eggs, and they always had trouble getting eggs from one Ovary due to the movement when they tried to poke the needle in ....and OUCH!
> 
> Also, there is a gap between the Ovary and the F tube, so it's like the egg releases and can actually float away from the tube if the little cilia hair things aren't waving like mad to suck the egg in the tube :saywhat:
> I picture it like a plane doing a supply drop from the sky, and all the crazy villagers are running around with their arms in the air trying to guess where it's gonna land to catch it :rofl:
> 
> Man...no idea how ANY of us get preg with all the road blocks!
> Oh and due to the gap between tube and ovary, :spermy: who arrive too soon can actually swim OUT of the tube past the ovary!? WTH is going o in there!!
> That's part of the reason our cm, and the cilia hair things delay :spermy: slowing some of them over a couple days so they don't all get right in and out the other end of the tube before eggy pops.
> 
> Preg is an amazing process, but Geez it is like winning the lotto for real!

I know its a crazy process & yet its nature & its sometimes the hardest thing to achieve?! Why oh why?!! You can see why some ectopic's end up implanting in the abdomen & ovaries etc


----------



## JLM73

Campn you had a high enough beta to start that you may have lost a bean:shrug::hugs:
That woudld absolutely slow your rise as you would have the singleton making hcg now and not double- IYKWIM.
There is mega variation in betas so just keep hydrated, and keep taking your prenatals:hugs:

*MrsG Lady* It looks to me like you O'd. If you do in fact have low progest, that would explain an early AF.
Remember this last cycle for me AF was 3-4 days early? And I can tell you it has NEVER been early in 10 years.
I haven't looked into cohash...:-k thought that was something you stop at a certain point...post O or :shrug:
And no worries having lots of Q's - that's how we all learned what we know in ttc craziness.
I see you marked AF down and it started a new FF chart...If the bleeding isn't as long as your normal AF, you may wanna poas when you would have been 10-12dpo just in case.

There are ladies who has successful preg that SWEAR they had heavy bright red bleeds with cramping for implant.

:hug: all around...we are all having a hard day.

Only good note to my day is mom is being nice and agreed to give me the $30k when we sell this house- I lost letting my house go to ex hub


----------



## mrs.green2015

What would you do j?
Would you take the meds for a month and see what happens or go to the doc?


----------



## JLM73

MrsG- if your doc is easy to work with you may be able to call up to ask for hormone level labs- then not have to go to an appt but get your levels?

As Dobs and I have schemed before lol - you could always fib a bit- tell her you have "spotted" a couple days and would like to have a beta/progest check to rule out "another miscarriage"?

If you are truly bleeding all out AF the rest of today, likely not much you can do, but my understanding is Progest labs are usually taken cd7 i think?

As for the new FF chart- no worries- whichever way you feel about it.
If it's just a heavy implant bleed you can always change the data to get back to the prev chart...Lord knows I had a time last July where I teeter tottered and went from old chart to cd 1 back to old chart then back to cd1.
I started the progest too late on that one I think:shrug:

Sorry...nothing is ever clean cut in ttc sigh


----------



## mrs.green2015

Definantly not implant bleed. It's very heavy I just checked. I doubt my doc will do anything. Maybe I'll send her an email and explain what's going on and see what she says.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh ok...was really hoping it would stop...:(
Have you ever had a short cycle like this?

Since I have been charting 14 cycles on FF in a row, I did see my Shortest"cycle" was 22 days instead of normal 26 days, and that my shortest LP was 9 days instead of usual 13...BUT I document so much I see in the notes I started a BC pill pack for 5-6 days (double pills first 2 days) because I needed to change my next Ov date to match when my old SO would be meeting me:blush:
Perks of that "too much medical knowledge" thing lol.
So technically I forced early AF with BC pill withdrawal, so next Ov was when I needed it to be...sigh


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've been paying attention for almost a year now. Never this short. But I think once I ovulated on cd 23(ish) and then AF cd 29... Which would be similar to this month... I'm guessing progesterone?

Campn- thinking about you. Let us know when you talk to the doctor.


----------



## campn

The receptionist called me and said the doctor wants to see me today or tomorrow for an ultrasound. I don't know why they're moving it forward.

I asked her what did the doctor say about my levels!? She said she just said she wants to do another u/s. So I've another scan tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I really am thinking its because they think you're farther along than you are.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I really am thinking its because they think you're farther along than you are.

Yeah that's very possible, and also maybe they think they're twins like Jlm thinks. I'm just annoyed my doctor said nothing at all. Like hello I need some feedback. 

MrsG- I'm also thinking of you hun, confusing cycles are frustrating and TTC after a loss is mean enough! Did you ovulate at all since you had your miscarriage?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm not sure. It depends if I ovulated this month or not... This is the only possible month... 

I've decided I'm going to talk to hubs. I'm not going to waste the docs time unless he's full on Ttc bus again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, Alameda? I don't actually know how far Alameda is, but I do live in Alameda County now so it can't be THAT far.

I forgot who asked about his accent, he only has a very Quebecois accent when speaking French.

Greenie, I am so sorry about the wonky cycle! Tbh, your chart reminds me of my chart last cycle which had to be anovulatory. The goodish news is, I read some great things about the next cycle conceiving/ this cycle I had a beautiful CD 13 O and my lp is a day longer. I'm so sorry you are going through this.

Sorry being lazy with my replies. Had an anxiety attack at work and just not processing 90% of the posts I missed. Other than that, still spotting. Today, spotting increased from just when I wipe to a panty liner sized amount. But now that my temp has fallen, I'm sure tomorrow it'll be under my cover line and AF will come rolling on in. 

Campn, I hope your numbers come in soon. I could use some good news. The thing with twins is just forcing them to the same schedule. I think I mentioned before, my mom refused to only put one to bed or feed one. She woke both up and fed both and changed both (dirty or not). Can't remember how long it took them to sync, but they did.


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed like... a whole page or two how did that happen brb


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* sounds like the right order to handle things...I'm so impatient!
I don't ever put the cart before the horse, but I will Damn sure throw his ass in the cart and drag BOTH the horse and the cart along at my own pace :rofl:

*Campn* I think they are looking for either
1 MrsG said- that you are maybe off on est gestation age( weeks)
or
2 They want to do a slower more detailed scan to see if there are/were more than a singleton.

A surro I know who is all vegan, health nut, midwife labor and granola, was FUMING and threatening to sue the US tech because when they had the first scan the tech said Twins....wellll there was a third- which meant mandatory c-sect- she was PISSED! lol
In the end all good, and we are all human- I'm sure scanning a tight space for super microscopic beings is not always easy:shrug:

AFM uhhhh:roll:
Just saw on celeb news that Tyra Banks supermodel-my age of 42- struggled for YEARS to have a baby with her SO, and they finally have a beautiful baby boy...
:growlmad: using a SURROGATE!

Don't get me wrong, happy for them for sure, but if I can't get this done naturally by myself, no fert meds....then I am screwed. Cuz I sure as hell can't afford a surro, not IVF, nor IUI, nor donor eggs, NOR does my insur cover ANY of that - not even Clomid....the pains of being self employed with limited insur options:sadangel:


----------



## campn

Dobby- I completely feel for you hun, anxiety attacks are so disabling and paralyzing and makes it impossible to see beyond them. I always thought the people who suffer from anxiety the most are the most wonderful people so evolution had to find a way to slow them down <3 <3 we love you! 

Jlm- So many celebrities are using surrogates, guiliana ransic? And Sarah Jessica Parker are two I can easily think of. It definitely helps having SO much money to afford all kinds of treatments like that and other options that NORMAL human beings can't possibly afford. But still it's good to see this happens to everyone really. Even those extra beautiful and health fantatics women!


----------



## JLM73

True Campn...There was an old commercial :-k
Trying to remember if it was winning the Superbowl or the lotto or something??
Anyhow- when the reporter asked What's the FIRST thing you're going to do?
The answer was "I'm going to DISNEY World!
My answer would be YES!! I'm going to the Fertility Doctor!!:haha:
I swear if I won the lotto the FIRST thing I would do is book in with the best Fert Doc in town, and immed search their donors book for a Baby Daddy LOL

Hell with Lotto- I would not ONLY do that but ALSO pay the extra bucks to get Boy Girl Twins lol.
THEN I would be a happy clam...next move is to find some land and start my farmlife ...WITHOUT my mother anywhere within 50 miles :rofl:


----------



## campn

If I won I'd do the most silly things, like get plastic surgeries and obviously move to Hawaii. Maybe I'll hire a maid to clean my house too since my DEAR child makes the house look like a barn most days. 

How basic am I!?


----------



## JLM73

LOL...I want regular maid service AND a personal chef....OHHH and I need a masseuse so I can get a full massage before bed every night:rofl:
Hell on call nail tech too....Maybe I'll just do what the old lady who was rich did years ago- She took a cruise- loved it so much she literally LIVES on the cruise ship- permanent room LMAO!
She had no other fam when hubs passed so pffft why not??
They have day spas, hair/nail salons, 5 star dining, casinos, 24 hrs!! Food and drinks too and travel the world!!

Ok back to my mundane life- 
*Campn/Claire/Breeaa* Have any of you preggers folks peed on an opk?
I'm curious of the turn out as some say the opk will be blaring + and other say not :shrug: Go forth! All of you!! :test: POAOPK!!!:haha:


----------



## campn

https://www.innamag.com/she-gave-birth-to-these-seven-babies-in-1997-18-years-later-unbelievable/
7 babies!??? 
HOLY guacamole!!!

Jlm- I was all out of OPKS this time so I haven't, but with my DS I peed on OPKS and they were blaring positive! They helped calm my nerves when I had a bit of spotting.


----------



## DobbyForever

I peed on opks when I was pg the last two times I think. May have been 2 and 4, but my opks were blaring positives by the time my hpts were


----------



## campn

This time I took an opk (my very last) on 8 DPO (when my hpt were still negative) and it was negative.


----------



## DobbyForever

I can haz internet hugs?


----------



## gigglebox

Well ladies, i jumped off the bus again. Excerpt from my journal: 

After battling some bad anxiety recently, and having a melt down today over Des' speech, I've made the choice to put ttc on hold. It's just too much for me to handle...Des needs some help getting his speech down and I want to see some progress in him before I add hormones and a subsequent infant into the mix. I also really need to work on processing my anxiety because I don't want it to sneak up on me while I'm pregnant and have that stress effect the baby. I've been having near anxiety attacks the past couple days and I just don't feel it's right in my heart to try for a baby right now...and I'm fully aware I may feel different in a week, and that's eating at me, too. All the stress could very well be why we haven't gotten pregnant yet.

That said, we did DTD 3 days ago and I'm probably going to ovulate within the next 24 hours or so, so I guess there's a chance this cycle but it's quite small. I'm fairly certain I wasn't fertile a couple days ago. We'll see, but I'm not counting on it. 

I didn't want a big age gap between kids, but hopefully this will just be a couple months delay or so. 

Right now i'm just emotionally drained, but feeling a little better not having to stress out about ttc'ing right now. We're so busy anyway with trying to establish a business and getting the house organized...i think me not being pregnant yet will hopefully be a blessing in disguise. 

What i didn't write in my journal is i'm going to start the search for a shrink. I really need some help processing negative stuff. I melt down and freak out over everything.

Dobs, sorry you're also dealing with anxiety bs. It's the worst.

Campn, I'm sure you must be nervous, but it's almost certainly due to your dates seeming like they're off, when we all know here they aren't. Hope you get to see something good on your upcoming scan :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Gigs, I am so sorry. I am glad you feel safe and comfortable enough to share that with us. I wish I could say keep your chin up, but considering that my chin is 6 feet under I don't know how convincing that would be. It is so admirable of you to put your wants/needs aside to make sure you are providing Des and your future LO with the best scenario possible. You are an incredible mother, and like you said it will hopefully just be a couple of months. I hope you find someone that you can connect with.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig sorry your off the bus but glad you get to focus on your family. Hugs. 


Hugs to you too dobs!
I think we've all had rough days.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just don't know that I'm strong enough to keep dealing with these rough days. I just want to throw in the towel. Run away and disappear. Or just disappear.


----------



## gigglebox

I hear that...disappearing sounds so easy. But, as they say, you can always die tomorrow. 

Thanks for the kind words <3 i don't feel like a very good mom recently...part of the reason i'm putting off a second....but it is what it is. I will work on it, i have no other (realistic) options.

Hang in there Mrs and Dobs. I know there are good things ahead for you both. Shitty things are always balanced out by greatness if you hold out to see it come to fruition.


----------



## campn

Gigs- my heart goes out to you and you should do whatever you feel is right and what makes you most at peace. I think timing is really everything and your time to have a second child will come but I so understand not wanting to go into it very stressed out and anxious. Last year I put TTC on hold until July because I was just too depressed to be honest. Seeing a shrink is so wonderful and I hope you can find someone who can help you out. I'm sure Des's speech will pick up, if he doesn't play with other kids or go to preschool it's harder to learn new words early on but I promise you he'll catch up. 

You're in my thoughts and I'm sending you lots and lots of good vibes. I hope your wait is short and that you kick this in the face and feel better in no time, clementine! :) 

Sending all of you lovely awesome ladies wonderful vibes, I can feel this is getting to many of us and it's easy to crack after holding up for so long. Hopefully oneday we can look back and barely even remember why we felt so down! :hugs:


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I just don't know that I'm strong enough to keep dealing with these rough days. I just want to throw in the towel. Run away and disappear. Or just disappear.

That would really really suck cause what is life without the Dobs!???


----------



## DobbyForever

I love you all. You have helped me through so much, and I wish I was stronger person. I really do. You helped me hang in there so much longer than I could have with you. For all my preggers, I am wishing you all the best with your pregnancies. For all my WTT and TTC friends, sending you lots of baby dust.


----------



## campn

Dobby- You're already a strong person. I hope you can take a good look and see that. You're still here and you're trying and that takes SO much courage and strength. I wanted to give up after 1 cycle. You're a fighter. 
I know what weakness looks like, and it looks nothing like you. 

DOBBY HAS NO MASTER! (Had to go with the Harry Potter reference)

In the midst of your own worries you comforted all of us. 
Same to everyone if you ladies, you had your own troubles and yet you were fully supportive and amazing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs is amazing! You're so strong and put up with so much I never ever could. I kinda think you're badass. Days like today suck but it'll get better it just takes time. We love you!


----------



## JLM73

Oh my :(
Our little group is falling apart at the seams:cry:
Dobs, Gigs huge :hug:
Pls don't disappear!! 
I have had the worst week EVER with both mom and older son going at me like pitbulls!!
Chatting here was my only sane activity...
I must say - MUSIC is def my therapy- it has helped me TREMENDOUSLY the last couple days. It is better than Any doc I've dealt with as there is always a song for any mood, thought, melt down or moment of Rage, and I have used them ALL this week - You have no idea! Seriously I had sheriffs here the other night over moms BS- but I plugged in music the last 2 days to calm my anxiety, and oddly enough
Mom worked out a proposal to sell the house amicably, so we split the profit and both move on, and even my Jackass son was apologetic for his behavior, and thanked me:shock:
Hell surely has frozen and there are winged pigs flying over the lavafalls:rofl:

I hope we will all still chat here once in a while. I def will be around.
I <3 you all!!!!

Ok ...back to Amy Whinehouse docs...It is SOooo odd to me, but I can relate on Soooo many levels to her thoughts and feelings.
Crazy who you can find inspiration in on this crazy big blue and green ball!
:hug:


----------



## JLM73

Ugh can't :sleep: 
Must...get....Rx lol
Nothing better than getting 3-4 hrs sleep a night for over a week....


----------



## DobbyForever

Ladies it hurts bad near my right ovary. I am in so much pain. I haven't slept. 8 on the pain scale. I'm worried why am I only cramping on one side and so much? I can't go to the ER I have to go to wotk


----------



## DobbyForever

Hurts so much I can't walk, I had to wake SO up toe curling agony.


----------



## gigglebox

J, i have no intentions of going anywhere. I'm going to hang around and watch y'all get bfp's :) and hopefully i can get this anxiety bs under control and join everyone back on the ttc bus soon.

Dobs, that sounds really bad...might be a twisted cyst which is a serious situation as you can lose your ovary! Please get medical help! And update us!


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm with gigs, please try to go and get looked at as soon as you can. If you can't even walk just call in sick. Please update us, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry ladies, lots of cyber hugs to all of you! I hope none of you leave, I love talking to you all. Pregnant, ttc, etc. We've all had a rough week so lets all enjoy a glass of wine together tonight. 
Hugs again!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I have an urgent care appointment at 9. The pain is gone but it's really tight and sore. There was so much blood. Will update.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry dobs! Hope you get some answers and it's a quick fix.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am hoping they just say it's from my period, but I will also feel like a dumbass lol. But yeah the pain was off and on all day but from 1:20-5 it was unbearable. I am passing a lot of clots, too. Nothing big. Like mostly bead sized with a few dimes here and there.


----------



## claireybell

Oh noo hope its nothing serious Dobbles, please update but do glad your getting yourself checked! 

Im still gonna be floating about here girlies, i love this chat feed, its so nice chatting with everyone :) 

For those who are having Wine tonight, enjoy some for me Lol & enjoy the de-stress :hugs: 

Sometimes a break from ttc is a good thing Gigs as the stress & anxiety just takes over everything, really hope you get back on the wagon in a couple of months :hugs:


----------



## campn

Typing this in the car as I just had the scan done and we saw a baby with a heartbeat! I'm so relieved and so grateful and I hope everything continues on going well. I saw the OB and she was so happy with everything and told me now I'm officially a patient. 

The tech said I ovulated from the right ovary, which is so weird since I've felt all the cramping on the left side. The right ovary is my good ovary though so yay! 

I hope you ladies are having a better day today. Thinking of everyone of you and so lucky to have you for support cause you've kept me sane and kept me from breaking down.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm glad you went hun! Please update us, I'm thinking of you <3


----------



## claireybell

Oh YAY!!! Campn im so pleased & happy & relieved for you :hugs: sometimes bsby takes a couple more days to develop! Celebrate with some Choccies & orange juice lol xx


----------



## campn

Thank you so much Claire! I had the worst few days and tried to keep my expectations low but now I can breathe a little bit. Both pregnancies diagnosed as "threatened miscarriage" so we are defying odds here :p


----------



## claireybell

I think its just a general pg worry aswell, im terrified all the time but just have to trust in mothernature & let our bodies do their job, its having no control, but so glad bubs is bopping in there, did u hear the hb or only see the flutter on screen hun? :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

So happy for you Campn! It's the most amazing thing looking at that on the screen. 

Hubs is officially on board with Ttc and has approved of opks! It was actually a very funny conversation he acted as if it's been 6 months since we stopped and he was waiting on me! Anyway AF is super heavy and clotting which is s little unusual. But I'm waiting to hear back from the doc on what she wants me to do as far as ovulating goes.


----------



## campn

Claire- we only saw it flutter and it was at 121 and the doctor said anything from 120 is good! It probably just started beating too! 


Greenie- YAY! So glad he's on board hun!! That's always a scary discussion I bet so I'm really happy he was all for it! The clotting sounds like you ovulated!?? OPKS are definitely going to be so helpful and reassuring. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, thinking of you..maybe it was a ruptured cyst. Glad you're getting the medical pros to look at it.


Yay campn! Great news! Although i knew it would be ;P


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*:roll: Geez...WHY did you keep HIM waiting???
LOL men are so funny:haha:

*Campn*:wohoo: The flicker is awesome!! Now you can rest your mind from worrying....well for a day or so LOL Isn't making humans Stressful??? lol

*Dobbles*:trouble: I was about to pack a bag and fly to Cali to drag your ass to the ER lol
You know if it's pinpoint pain at the ovary it could be a cyst! or torsion!
Woman- don't play with the hatcheries!! :hugs:
Hope all is resolved and it was just a flukey momentary thing!

*Pacific* How you doing for travel?

*GigglyBits*:happydance: VERY happy to hear you are not leaving:shhh: and hope you are knocked up already lol.
I know you were back burnering it for a bit, but the same way that getting preg wreaks havoc on some peoples minds- I know many women who it absolutely brought joy happiness and renewed hope to.

For all the PURE HELL I have dealt with in the last week with son and mom- honestly had I been able to meet the donor and had hope of a bfp- Honestly I would have been so giddy inside that half their BS I would have shrugged off or laughed off.
Also not making Light of your wrries about Des' speech- but Real talk:
My oldest son took a LONG time to speak much or well. Literally at 3 years old I could write simple words and he would say them, but he never spoke more than 2 words at a time. He was kind of garbled on some words, and he had a weird habit of saying certain words twice!?:huh:
My pedi doc was so concerned she started looking at very rare birth defects, and chromosomal probs AND sent him to have his hearing tested at a pedi specialist
:dohh: Which he FAILED miserably because he would not repeat the words from the headset, nor did he understand the instructions he had to follow.

I thought he was really OFF! Well ...started him in part time daycare- half days, and literally in a couple months HUGE difference!:shock:
Something about interacting with and watching other kids do things and he was 100% better. By the time he entered kindergarten they wanted to move him up a grade?!(I said no thx) but the kid was fine the whole time.

HEHE- funny relation for reference but it works: I got an African Grey Parrot years ago. I was in awe of their perfect mimic and speaking ability.
I hand fed it so it was bonded to me, and for a YEAR not a damn word from this bird!! I was pissed. Then I read "for the first year or so - they may not speak- but rather are listening, learning and thinking, and will one day burst out with speech when confident"
OMG it was true:rofl: I came home one day and my husband was chattering away in the other room on the phone.
Walk in the room and :saywhat: Hubby wasn't even HOME!!! LOL
The damn bird was having a convo in EXACT voice of my hubby, and even said"Ok...Talk to ya later" AND included the sound of the phone hang up!!!
FREAKY but so amazing.
I think Des will be just fine. :hugs:
Look how many "diagnosis" they gave you while preg etc that were off.
Docs are NOT always right, and some march to a different drumbeat in life.
He will get there :hug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I need to catch up. But I wanted to say I just ordered my wondfo opks online!!


----------



## campn

Doctors can be such jerks, I'm sorry but it's true. They kept fighting with me to stop breastfeeding and giving my son formula and food at 4 months cause he was in the 40th percentile. Big deal! Humans come in all shapes and forms. Doctors are obsessed with weight, you're either too big or too small. One doctor pissed me off when she kept insisting I must vaccinate my son with the flu shot at 10 months old. 

That's why now if one doctor pisses me off enough I just tell them well I'll find a different doctor and good luck with your online reviews :p


----------



## DobbyForever

The gyn said I must be fine if I refuse to take Motrin/ pain killers. The pain is back now. Not as bad as last night. She did a half second speculum exam and a five second push fingers in but didn't even touch the dude with pain!!! Despite my history with cysts in my uterus/ovary she said I'm fine and just need motrin. I emailed my old gyn


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, so glad you are officially back on the ttc bus and getting your opks!!!

Campn, Awww yay for your flicker!!!! Did they print out a little picture for you?

K out of energy


----------



## campn

Seriously!? That doctor sounds like a complete jerk! You're clearly in pain if you went to urgent care. I'm sorry hun. I hope the pain goes away soon so you don't have to deal with stupid doctors. 

Here's the pic, it's not the best quality but boy what a difference a few days make! From no baby at all to a baby with a heartbeat. Early scans shouldn't be allowed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Awww J, thanks so much. You too campn. Hubs keeps reminding me that des chance of survival was 15%, anything else we deal with is ultimately nbd. He's alive, happy, and healthy, and i need to get over my crazy. That's the thing i'm struggling with, like we were talking about campn, i got to the extreme in my head with everything. I need to get a grasp on it, and honestly, i probably need therapy for a slew of other crap i've never dealt with, too.

Dobs, i'm so angry for you. That's a classic torsion or rupture symptom and i can't believe you aren't being taken seriously. Wtf.

Wtf doctors.

Ugh and my dog had bloodwork done this week to check his liver, and the vet calls and he sounds like he's about to deliver me the "your dog is dying" news. Thank god it was just to tell me his levels were elevated but stable, which is fine. 

I just need Xanax and a day alone in bed. Guess i'll settle for Clonzepam and a nap. I think Des actually fell asleep...


----------



## gigglebox

I'm sorry camon, i'm totally in my own head today.

I'm so happy for you and your scan, and the picture is great!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Claire- we only saw it flutter and it was at 121 and the doctor said anything from 120 is good! It probably just started beating too!
> 
> 
> Greenie- YAY! So glad he's on board hun!! That's always a scary discussion I bet so I'm really happy he was all for it! The clotting sounds like you ovulated!?? OPKS are definitely going to be so helpful and reassuring. I'm so excited for you!

Rileys 11-12wk scan was 121 aswell :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I've learned things usually turn out fine no matter how hard they get. I'll be thinking of you and des! Glad you're sticking around. 

Campn- what a beautiful little girl!! 

Dobs- what an asshole. Doctors are either amazing or shitty in my eyes. Hope you feel better. Plus the drugs sound kinda nice. lol


----------



## campn

Gigs- Oh I didn't know! Why was it 15% chance!? I'm honestly a big believer of miracles now. I saw so much horrible things that could have happened but were somehow avoided! 

Sorry your dog is feeling sick, but at least he's stable! These pets can be so resilient though so have hope that they'll make it much longer than you think! My aunts cat had lung cancer and they told her she's got 2 months left and she went down to 4 lbs! She's still doing great a year and half later! 

Claire- That's a great number then! I was just reading at 6 weeks anything from 80-100 is good enough! It's comforting to know it's a little higher. 

I'm just glad it's just ONE baby! Hahaha. That was a legitimate fear of mine.


----------



## TexasRider

Yay campn! Congrats on a heartbeat!!


----------



## claireybell

Ahh & youve got another ticker aswell :thumbup: i only get 8 lines in my signature & everything i have in mine is filled up now boo!! 

MrsG yay for officially ttc ;)

Gigs, my friends lil boy is 4yrs old in just a matter of days & hes only just started talking properly (other than odd words or grunts etc) these past 2-3 months, went to speech therapy the lot but did nothing, few months into preschool & his speech started coming out, Des will be fine hun, little people take everything at their own pace :) 

Dobs def seek other medical advice, some Drs are just plain shit!! Excuse the bluntness! I went to Dr with awful tummy pain that went to right ovary area, he fobbed me off with 'well take some painkillers' wtf?! Hes crap & i never let Riley see him, anyways, after pestering & having blood tests, my infection rate on bloods was off the charts & i was admitted was ruptured ovarian cyst! Def not saying this is what you have hun but just goes to show that some medical professionals are rubbish & shouldnt be Drs if they not fussed to investigate that bit further for their patients esp if your paying via Insurance!


----------



## DobbyForever

I called my old office but they haven't called back. Advice nurse said they are booked. It hurts

Campn the scan looks good! Cute little bean! 

Gigs hugs get some rest. Nothing wrong with a you day


----------



## campn

Dobby- if the pain gets worse I'd head to the ER room, it's not worth taking a risk cause your doctor is a dumbass. I swear some of them think they're gods.

Claire- I feel like stalking the baby now, like "ok ok what you up to!? Growing some eyes!? Oh that's nice!"


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm in the waiting room with my non dumbass doctor who saw me with my ovarian cyst. I miss this facility. Sigh.

Gigs, also sorry about your dog's health stuff. That's always scary, stressful, and expensive. Happy his levels are stabilizing though


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg so many kids and pregnant women today wtf like I know I am in a gyn's office but it is usually crickets in here lol.


----------



## campn

Dobby- When I went for th scan on Monday and saw no baby and then went outside to the waiting room I felt like the amount of pregnant women with huge bellies quadrupled! I was a little jealous.


----------



## DobbyForever

All my lady bits are perfectly perfect. Uterus looks good, follicles a-follicularing in my ovaries which are cyst and fluid free


----------



## mrs.green2015

Did she say why you were in pain


----------



## gigglebox

How extremely strange Dobs. Did she have any theory as to why you had all the pain and bleeding?

Campn, he had a bad 12 week scan (fluid behind his neck that extended to his rump) and i was referred to a genetic specialist and maternal fetal meds doctors who said, given his scans, he either had a chromosomal abnormality or a major heart condition that may require surgery. He had a 15% chance of being a "normal", healthy baby. I was so scared my whole pregnancy, and when he was born i was freaking out that his nipples were too far apart (a sign of noonan's syndrome). See what i mean? Everything's worst case with me. The nurse was like, "he looks totally normal!" Calming me down haha


----------



## JLM73

Grrrr just lost my whole post.....

Anyhow *DobDob* so glad you are A-ok, and that you went to a CARING doc to make sure.

I worked with Docs for years and yesss they all think they are Gods, and OMG how they talk about patients being annoying, stupid and whiny:saywhat:

I was always like Um excuse me Dr JackAss? Yea.... I realize you have a Harvard certified degree in "Idon'tGiveAnF-ology" but here's a hot cup of STFU for ya...Now go take it over to the corner...sit your ass down, and SIP IT:trouble:

I'm pretty sure earning an MD sure as hell doesn't allow you to FEEL what the patient does, nor is pain constant. Mmmhmm, it comes and goes. If it DIDN'T then that would be everyday par for the course grrrr.

You know you all will miss my long posts bumping up the page count when I'm gone one day :rofl:

Last story-
2 yrs ago. My mom the ret. RN told me on the ph that she stood up, got a shooting pain lower mid stomach and a HUGE bulge popped out!:shock:
Me being a medic - ARGGH! Hernia!! ER nowwww!
She refused- so I went over and picked her up.
She being a nurse grrr- PUSHED the bulge back in.
ER 101- if they can't see it - you are making it up lol.

Anyhoo- Super doc comes in LOOKS at her stomach, tells her to cough, NOT ONCE did he put hands on her to feel for it as he should.
He says -I don't think so, but lets get a CT scan:huh:
Common sense=if it's not sticking out-it won't show on the scan!:growlmad:
Scan-nothing found=Doc says your fine go home.
Mom bitched alllll the way home in the car that I was wrong...:roll:
She goes for follow up 2 days later with a diff doc. I worked with this doc in the past, and he's #1 surgeon here.
I relay the story. He agrees CT scan while laying down wouldn't show it.
Pressed into her belly, said "cough" and so Ohhh yea. Definitely a hernia, and it's a really big one.
It literally was where her 1973 c sect scar was! They used to cut vertical then.
I was like THANK YOU for not making me the crazy one.
She had surgery, and was told it was even bigger than it felt once they got in there
So yea....There def is a need for 2nd opinions on big things


----------



## JLM73

Just wanted to mention something re hpt results...
Lost7 who is now preggers- is a poas queen, for reals:shock:
so she got her bfp this time on 9dpo, first beta was 12 dpo and was 228!!!
Reason I mention testing is she uses and ARRAY of test types, and she had the following:
FRER6ds Great lines 
CB blue dye but def bfp
and even got Pregnant 1-2 weeks on CB
well what interested me is her* ICs*
When Frer was boldly obvious as was clear blue, the ICs BARELY showed a second line!?!:saywhat:
She's testing daily of course to watch progress after 9 losses but sooo many ladies count on those ICs to be sensitive and by them by the hundreds!!

Especially on her 13dpo pics the ICs are very faint!! while all other are as dark as or past the controls?!? I am def skipping the wonfos- great price but WTH??

(btw I'm not posting her pics here out of respect for her wishes)
I just think if they are gonna sell these test as "sensitive" and have women banking on them - ugh- they def are not more sensitive than even the CB blue dye- kinda shady


----------



## campn

Dobby- So so relieved for you! How is your pain now?? 

Gigs- He ended up perfectly healthy right!?? I did this NT scan too but kinda wish I didn't since it ended up so expensive and scary for no reason at all. Also even giving you chances of syndromes that they've no idea if they'll even be present at birth so what does that leave you with!? I'm probably skipping it this time. 

Jlm- that's so scary! Also c-sections back then was a serious surgery. Really patients are the ones paying your paycheck every month so don't you dare complain cause you gave us 5 minutes of your time. I've been watching House lately and totally convinced doctors suck now. But he's cute! 


DS (Benjamin) is feeling the love tonight! I love those rare cuddles I get every now and then now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

Jlm- I saw her tests! The lines don't really get that dark on the IC, but it's still not bad really for the price and quantity you get! I got a super faint but there line at 9 DPO! Also she could have a not so great batch, I've dipped two tests at once and one got darker than the other! 

If you're a POAS IC are probably a life saver!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Ben is so adorable! Yeah, i had the cvs test (like the amino but done earlier) and that was traumatic. But yeah, he's fine except for his language delay, and he had undescended testicles that had to be surgically corrected when he was 1, but neither of those issues had to do with the bad NT scan. 

J, i completely forgot to comment--you're selling the house?! What happened with your son that he apologized??? I need deets!


----------



## campn

Was that test so scary?? I know that amino is pretty terrifying.

Des sounds completely perfect! And he's SO INCREDIBLY handsome! His speech will improve, although boys don't talk as much as girls so don't expect too much :D


----------



## JLM73

Yea my general opinion having had both is boys seem to get everything slower:shrug:

*Campn* OMG he is soooo fricking CUTE!!! and those EYES!!!:cloud9:

*Gig* Basically I can NOT stand lying scheming back stabbing ppl and my mother is the QUEEN of it- plays victim for everything NEVER says sorry bla bla
Well she told me ystrdy my son would text when he was off work so I knew when to get him. 
He hadn't said a word to me all week- kissing my moms ass cuz she agreed to help him buy a car ( :roll: she is not above bribing to get ppl on her side)

Anyhow- his job closes at 10...10 pm - no call no text, so I text him saying Hey...do you need a ride cuz Gmom said you were gonna let me know??

He text back that he had been waiting for me to get there, and never told her anything about texting or calling....sooo now that he was the victim of one of her lies lol, he thanked me many times for coming to get him:roll:
No matter how sh*#y they are to me- I always do what I am supposed to as a mom/daughter.

I joked with my friend With all these knives in my back no wonder I can't sleep at night! I can't LAY DOWN!:rofl:

Yea mom has been saying she wants to move from here. Prob is all the stuff packed in closets, garage attic furniture etc are mine, so I need to move FIRST That way I can clean carpets touch up paint etc.
My main gripe was that I lost 30k I put into my last house bcuz she begged me to let the ex have it in the divorce so we could move in together.
I need that money to get the next place, a van for deliveries again, etc to get my biz back up.
So she is yet again dangling a carrot to entice me to help her sell the house so we can part ways...I'll believe it when I see it...she always YANKS her carrots away lol


----------



## gigglebox

Well, maybe get it in writing? Haha...not sure she'll be amiable about that....but yeah, you def need money and that would be a tremendous help! Business start up is such a whore! J, we may have to do some bartering...duck eggs for your baked goods. They sound scrumptious! 

*SO, LADIES...in an ironic twist of events...
*
The situation that happened in my very first post has happened again tonight lol

But we haven't gotten pregnant in 4 cycles of actively trying so i sincerely doubt anything will come from tonight's shenanigans...but oh man, wouldn't that be ironic if it did!


----------



## campn

Jlm- Wow I can't believe she talked you out of 30K! That's so much money to just give away. I'm so sorry you have to deal with that, she doesn't sound all that motherly and you on the other hand sound like the complete opposite. I'm glad you went and got your son anyway, he's still a priority more so than your mom.


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Well, maybe get it in writing? Haha...not sure she'll be amiable about that....but yeah, you def need money and that would be a tremendous help! Business start up is such a whore! J, we may have to do some bartering...duck eggs for your baked goods. They sound scrumptious!
> 
> *SO, LADIES...in an ironic twist of events...
> *
> The situation that happened in my very first post has happened again tonight lol
> 
> But we haven't gotten pregnant in 4 cycles of actively trying so i sincerely doubt anything will come from tonight's shenanigans...but oh man, wouldn't that be ironic if it did!

HAHAHAJAHA! That should be used in a movie! It's far fetched but totally totally possible!


----------



## DobbyForever

J... You are a saint for putting up with all that.

Campn, he is too cute!!! I can't remember if you told him yet?

Gigs, omg I hope it works haha. Glad you got some :)

The leading theory is, from both doctors,is that my body is just still fucked up from the loss/surgery. Second theory is GI thing caused by stress


----------



## JLM73

:haha::shhh: No one tell Gigs I am still secretly pulling for her to totally be knocked up!
Oh and Gigs Allllll for the barter system :thumbup:
I do that on market days usually first thing - like the guy with a special hybrid of super sweet fresh corn- cuz he will sell out. Everyone else we barter at the end of the day- Food is as good as currency to most :haha:
I've traded my pastries for other pastries:blush: I love sweets, and even handmade jewelry!

Campn- yea my moms a piece of work.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Did you have a D&C? I know these are harder on the body even though it's over sooner, but you've also been stressed so GI could be more like it. 

I told him, he doesn't seem too excited, I think he feels a little jealous already, he's been telling me he's a baby and that we should play and pretend like he's a baby. I guess that's the down side of being an only child for almost 3.5 years.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. Baby 2 wouldn't come out and my boss was all up in my nuts. Didn't have time to sit around waiting for my body to finally decide to push it out. Plus, carrying around a dead baby was killing me.


----------



## JLM73

Campn My first 2 were 5 yrs apart and got along great from day one to now.
Kids look for any kinda wiggle room to get off the path lol.
Just tell your son he's gonna be Mommy's Special Helper.

My son was fine with that. Felt like he had an important job lol.
I made sure to include him in alot of daily baby care- like bringing diapers or wipes, or bottles(if you use them), and at bath time he got the "big boy "bath with toys, but he was bath helper with baby- bringing towel etc.

He'll be fine. They only feel jealous when they feel replaced or bumped out of the spot light, but since my son was my special helper for everything he thought he was super cool lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm J you're making me feel better about my increasing age gap with a second, which will now be about 5 years if we start ttc in a couple months.

Dobs, when i was having issues with Des the idea of carrying a deceased baby haunted me. Every ultrasound was terrifying (once a week, then twice a week until about my third tri). I am so, so sorry you had to live that horror. I really hope the next pregnancy is unremarkable and without complication. Which reminds me, did you come up with a plan this month?


----------



## JLM73

Thx gigs. I know most ppl try 2 yrs apart on kids:shock: That's just crazy talk I tell ya!
My friends all did that and their kids fight constantly!
Also 2 kids in diapers?? Uh - no thank you,
My manfriend and wife got bug eyes when I mentioned that about theirs lol.
The 2nd was born just after the first turned 2...so a newborn and a potty trainer:dohh:
Also she regressed badly with potty training with baby there.
She's 3.5 now and still has accidents once in a while especially overnight.
I got my son GoodNights- not the disposables, but they are real underwear with a slot to insert a maxi pad type liner- very cool .
Funny thing is my son hasn't peed in one yet overnight- but I don't wanna chance it yet as he is in my bed till he's deep enough asleep to put him in his bed lol.
Otherwise he just keeps coming to "tell me or show me " things lol


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Dobby- Did you have a D&C? I know these are harder on the body even though it's over sooner, but you've also been stressed so GI could be more like it.
> 
> I told him, he doesn't seem too excited, I think he feels a little jealous already, he's been telling me he's a baby and that we should play and pretend like he's a baby. I guess that's the down side of being an only child for almost 3.5 years.

Camps, do you have any baby/pregnancy books or scan piccys from when he was in your tum? Riley didnt understand at first as he was 'the baby' but im not in your tummy lol! Started showung him some pics of babys in the tummy & hes understanding now, he likes to watch the Babycentre videos on my App aww then he kisses my belly so cute :)


----------



## claireybell

So sorry you had a D&C dobs, i knew you were contemplating it but wasnt sure & didnt want to pry at the time, my friend had one before xmas, they've just started ttc again now but shes very hormonal about it all & her 2 periods since were very painful & after ov'ing was ouchy aswell like your period is at the moment, so glad there was nothing serious going on though when you went to Hospital.

Haha gigs that would be soooo Ironic to typically fall preggers now lol! I will however keep everything crossed for this cycle anyways :hugs: 

J im so glad your son has seen a lie from your Mum re picking him up from work!! Maybe he might realise the sun doesnt always shine outta the butt!! Sorry yoir going through the hassles with your mum & the house though, looking for a new abode def seems less stressful! The stress could even be linked with the ttc stuff?

I def didnt want a newborn & a toddler/preschooler in nappies to change - 2 lots of s**t?! No thanks lol! Was so lucky with Riley he got the pull ups & toilet training straight away, was so chuffed pooping in the beginning we had a sticker chart :)

Today my fruit ticker is a Lemon! Im 14 weeks today & now coming into my 2nd trimester OMG.. Not liking how mega quick this is going! Terrors of birth & due date will be here in a blink :rofl:


----------



## campn

My sister had two miscarriages and the first one miscarried naturally WHILE she was at work, she still showed up to work the next day. I can't believe how strong she was about it all, the second (literally right after the first) she had to go for a D&C and it broke my heart cause she's my baby sister. Luckily now she's pregnant again and almost 12 weeks so this one is sticky hopefully! 

Most of my friends got pregnant when their kids turned 12 months! Like seriously what are you doing!? My breastfeeding journey was so traumatic to me and the whole first few weeks messed me up so bad so I really needed time to get over it. 

Claire- Yay for a lemon! It's definitely going by so fast! I think once we're over the first few terrifying weeks we're suddenly like "need to make baby sleep arrangements! Where's the car seat!? Gotta wash clothes and sterilize my pump!"


----------



## DobbyForever

CB, that is so crazy! I cannot believe you are already at 14 weeks!!! How exciting. I forgot ( I forget a lot lol) have you announced already?

Gigs, thank you for empathezing. I think living through multiple scans a week would be far more stressful than what I went through. You are such an amazing and strong women, and Des is so blessed to have you.

Campn, agreed that maybe some ultrasound pics might help conceptually. Also, involvement is so huge. I babysit a lot in high school/college with 3s and 1s. The older sibs who gave a shit were invested in helping. Like them go baby stuff shopping, let them help with the baby. I have a kid in my class whose mom will not let him hold, touch, change, or play with his baby sister. The emotional damage it causes him is so disgusting. He was the baby for 7 years and similarly (more so) flipped out when mom told him. But his teacher suggested she show him the ultrasound pics and that's when he fell in love with his baby sister


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and the plan is I have no plan r_r because I don't know what I want. SO was shockingly so good with my cousin's 10m, 4, 8, and 10 year old yesterday that seeing him in that light had my ovaries in overdrive. But! He has saved my life twice this week, and I have never been more in love with him. I want him to take the journey with me again. No fear. Plus, I want my drunken honeymoon. Chlcoh so no idea lol


----------



## claireybell

Id def want my drunken honeymoon aswell Dobs lol! You & SO are meant to have babies whether its sooner or later hun, sometimes theres no rushing these things, you'll make a lovely mumma :) 

We've not officially 'announced' the pg as yet but a few close people know, had my screening letters through today for Downes, Pataus & Edwars syndrome & all were low risk or i was 'Not classed as higher risk' which im guessing is the same?! So anyhow, il be officially telling my boss & supervisor on Monday! I never Facebook announced with Riley until 20weeks & then i think it was 'Im team blue' lol!


----------



## JLM73

CB YES most my short fuse for her snooping annoying ocd behaviors etc is due to all this drama TTC- which she doen't know about bcuz she already said I should have never had more than 1 kid:saywhat:
She thinks HER opinions about marriage, kids, church, food etc are the ONLY right ones grrr
Also she is quick to say YOU COULDNT even keep a husband!!
Nevermind I divorced HIM and he's an ass and was abusive:roll:

So NO way am i even sharing ttc and not even bfp until like 20 wks
Hope I've moved by then lol.


----------



## claireybell

Ohh i def wasnt hinting to tell her about the ttc Lol! & 1 child?? Why?.. 

Hows your Saturday evening? Mines Harry Potter film & a bag of cheesy puffs lol


----------



## DobbyForever

J, hoping you a moved by then too! My mom is quick to say when I should or should not have kids. But with mine I know it is purely a wants what's easiest for me.

Um I spent all morning getting baby shower shit and baby shower shopping at the most ghetto babies r us! I couldn't find half the stuff on the registry and the stuff I could all had parts stolen out of it!!!! WTF. Sigh. But I got some great decor from party city so I'm over it.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Are you feeling better hun? I hope all that pain is gone! Today I managed to sleep until 9:30 and then take a nap around 2. I can tell the fatigue is gonna be bad with this pregnancy, more so than nausea. DH is good about letting me take naps though. 

The inlaws are coming over tomorrow so we've been cleaning cause they're very judgemental towards me and everything I do. Just gotta hide all baby books and numerous pregnancy tests I've taken :p we're telling them next weekend so it's just one more week anyway. 

How are you ladies feeling today!? Sending lots of love to each one of you! <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've been feeling very down today. As we all get when AF hits. Just realized if we don't catch an egg this cycle not only will we have been trying for a year but next month I'll be out of the country away from DH during my fertile days!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I've been feeling very down today. As we all get when AF hits. Just realized if we don't catch an egg this cycle not only will we have been trying for a year but next month I'll be out of the country away from DH during my fertile days!

That wicked lady ain't fun at all! Did you get your OPKS yet!? Just go all out this cycle! I used preseed, soft cups, OPKS, and put my feet up against the wall for like 30 minutes (while I played doodle jump on my phone hehe) and BD like bunnies! I really hope this is your cycle Greens!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Campn! I'm currently cleaning the house trying to feel better. My opks and htps are scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I'm up in the air on preseed and soft cups. I really think I have a progesterone issue (thanks google lol) so I'll be making sure to take my perscription 3-4 days after ovulation and track everything perfectly! 

DH was so sweet I told him how I felt and he made sure to make me feel better. He's promised no matter what we'll have a baby. Even if he has to spend a million dollars figuring out what's going on. That got brought up because we have been told a couple times now we need to be prepared to see the infertility specialist. But I don't think it'll get there.


----------



## campn

I really doubt you'd ever need a fertility specialist cause you can get pregnant, but even if it got to that its still not the end of the world. My brother and even my sister had to see fertility specialists. Your DH sounds pretty wonderful I'm glad he's willing to do whatever it takes! 

Have you thought about soy!? I think it helped me even though I ovulated later, but I think I had an egg quality problem and it probably fixed it.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: All
Gah been out for HOURS dropping son at work then painfully grocery shopping with mom:roll:

*CB* She has mentioned in the past that I "was an accident" lol nice huh
Honestly I don't think she ever wanted kids. She had to put her nursing career on hold for the first 10 yrs I grew up- NOT that she suffered at all. My father made plenty to keep us in the nicest neighborhoods,with fancy cadillacs and all that crap.
My whole time growing up she seemed angry and annoyed by anything I did.
I could be sitting quietly playing with Barbies and she would walk to my room and say "Come pick up these books off the floor!" (usually 2 coloring books and a crayola box)
OK np, and while I was picking the books up, she would go back to the family room and yell"And take these dolls back to your room!"
:huh:
God forbid I ever said a word while she watched soaps or news it was SHHH! immed.
But when you are a kid you don't know any thing is wrong or weird about that. Especially being an only child.
Sooo my mother's opinion is noone should have more than one child.

I chewed her out this morning because the first 10 mins I was in the kitchen to get coffee she rattled off THREE complaints about pointless sh*t:growlmad:

On the way home from grocery shopping I lectured her about HER way not being the way most of the world thinks. She thinks no one should ever drink- Today was our annual Gasparilla Parade ( Pirate themed drunkfest lol) 
So a guy was drunk at the store with beads around his neck, and she immed says
"I don't know why people think drinking is FUN. They all act stupid, and now they are gonna get in the car and kill someone :saywhat:
How the hell does ONE drunk guy in a group of friends imply alll that???

I have a friend my mom adores - so I made sure to tell her Oh yea mom btw my friend the Nurse you think is the best person ever? Yeah she puts down a bottle of wine by herself every night:drunk:
My mom looked all confused lol. (drops the mic and walks away):haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Clairey*:-k
I LOVE the fruit/size tickers, but I was just thinking...
They have to be considering the baby,fluid, and sac the way their weeks/size work out.
Nothing wrong with that- I was just having one of those pondering moments :rofl:

*Dobaliscious* Glad you are feeling the loooooove.
Hope you are feeling better physically too. 
So question- chicklette...if you happen to get preggers soon- you can always have a :drunk: Honeymoon after baby is here:shrug:
Definitely been done ALOT.
I worked with a very prissy older lady at my last job- one of those who has 27 pics of her TWO grandkids alllll over the desk and cubicle lol.
Anyhoo- just saw today on FB her daughter that we talked about EVERYday:roll:
JUSTTT got married on the beach today :saywhat: They are so cookie cutter perfect family I never DREAMED they weren't married?? lol


----------



## campn

Jlm- totally forgot about gasparilla! Not that I would have even gone, not really child and pregnant woman friendly. I went on a babymoon to Miami when I was 7 months pregnant with DS and people looked at me like I had two heads! 

My mom wasn't the nicest either when I was young, but she had 4 kids to watch all day while my dad came home at 9 pm every night so I think she was just stretched too thin most days, can't blame her. It all changed though once I got older and especially after I got married and moved away, she really started being so sweet then.


----------



## JLM73

OMG OMG :rofl:
sorry for spamming posts- catching up
Soooo in planning for my FIFTEENTH cycle ttc:dohh:
I went to 2 more health/medical supply places today.
Apparently when my pharmacist looked up Softcups it says Discontinued:shock:
So at the Health store where I saw the $45"Menstrual Cup" :sick: eww...
Anyway they still have the $45 reusable, but they also had DivaCups. It's another brand but same type product...
Those are $35:growlmad:[-( NOPE not paying that much either.
So basically...I McGuyver alot of things- I'm good at building stuff.
*Campn* Chime in on the size of yours if poss

Sooo- both models are like 2inches Deep, and are shaped like a Bell(upside down) There is an extra thin piece of rubber that hangs down ( so you reach in and pull it out by that**See pic below)
Both are also just wide enough to cover your cervix, so basically the tip of your uterus SITS inside the cup area.

Sh*t ain't that complicated LOL. Sooo I went to Wallyworld to see what I could use to make one. 
1-They have turkey basters with soft rubber bulb, but cutting the bulb to make the end to go over cervix pfft would be TOO wide.
2-The baby Snot sucker bulbs :-k I have seen some with smaller bulbs than the baster-PERFECT....but they didn't have the small ones at this store sigh.
3-*Dobs*:friends Back me up Lady!! As I perused the cooking aisle...GASP-25cent SHOT GLASSES!!
Now hear me out and stop laughing ...ALL of you [-X
We alllllll know even if we haven't done it the vajay can def fit a shot glass(these are plastic). I mean come now....there are TOYS much bigger in diameter, than the top of the glass, and for those who have seen crazy porn- Fisting:sick: I say no more...
These 25cent shot cups are the SAME diameter as the menstrual cup, annnnd the same depth!!
I'm totally gonna try it:rofl:
I'll put the :spermy: in the shot cup, add enough Preseed to almost reach the top, and insert that sucker!!!
Very easy to sterilize it too.
And just like a tampon the vajay muscle will totally hold it up in there.
I'm not so worried about getting it out. I can reach it....Can't be any worse than retrieving Ben Wa Balls :rofl:
OMG- I'm so gonna be a guinea pig. 
If it works, I will truly be able to blaming it on shots:drunk:...just not that kind LOL


----------



## mrs.green2015

Do soft cups seem to really work? I keep going back and forth on the idea. I guess my thought is whatever would normally "fall" out will just go into the cup? Right? What am I missing? Lol


----------



## JLM73

Mrs G Lady- Camp used them last time for this bfp I think
Well in my case I will pour the pickle juice in there add preseed and insert it.
I figure this will give me the ability to put it in immed, and drive home without them sitting in a cup for the ride, or them some leaking back out if I syringe them in then drive home:shrug:

In your case, you will def wanna be on bottom, pref with a pillow under your hips while :sex: Then he just needs to pull out slowly and Im sure your hubs won't mind inserting the softcup while you lay there.
Once its all the way up in there NOTHING can leak out, so basically any slow moving swimmers that may have dripped out with the semen fluid, are held close to the cervix.
Thus they get as long as you leave the cup in to try and make it in.
Once it's inserted you can stand up move around as normal- no laying with hips propped:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Here's an anatomy pic- not that we don't know where everything is but just showing that the cervix has space up each side past it, so a softcup in theory will "cap" over the cervix.
The cervix will literally be sitting IN the cup. There isn't much distance, but it basically give the slower swimmers a better chance to stay there longer to make the swim up.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh got cha. 

So funny story I thought I'd share. I was all about guy on top with hips propped for baby making as I heard with a tilted uterus that or doggy style. Well since missionary was better known for baby making hubs always finished that way. Until September. I have up and we just did what was natural. So all month either I finished on top or doggy style. And that month we got a bfp! So I'm all about doggy style now. Lol


----------



## campn

I ordered mine online cause I'm this lazy. Would rather things just show up on my door! I just think the softcups help all the swimmers stay up there and none of them fall down, cause I just thought what if some of the good strong ones fell down cause of gravity before getting a good chance? 

Also preseed 15 minutes before BD, also so it would make the vagina less hostile and aggressive towards the sperm. Losing good ones who could have totally made it cause my body is unfriendly isn't funny :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

Missionary and doggy are best ones for getting pregnant. With doggy the guy is right at your cervix!


----------



## JLM73

I like the guy behind personally RAWR lol
whether doggy or laying with him laying on top.
Campn I'm sure their available order elsewhere. The time I was gonna order it was from CVS site - then everyone says discontinued!?
Only other I saw were from UK:(
No worries, as long as to goo goes in a sterile holder the same size- my shot glass theory will work for only 25cents lol.


----------



## FutureMrs

JLM Just a heads up that kindara sells soft cups for $4! Or at least the store on the app says so! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

This got dirty haha love it


----------



## JLM73

Yea we had been riding the good clean and wholesome wave a bit too long LOL
:muaha:
Thx Future- I'm just too lazy to wait on an order lol. Kinda wanna try one of these cups as it's meant to be used- for AF. If nothing else at least overnight. And AF is due in 5 days. Really I have no idea why they aren't stocked at most stores??
I'm sure they wouldn't exist if no one was buying them:shrug:
I know TSS (toxic shock syndrome) is real for some women so tampons are a no go. If they hate pads like I do, then the softcup would be ideal.
I HATE HATE HATE pads grrr


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love pads. Well love is a stretch but they really don't bother me.

My AF is ending and it's hard to stay rational. Two days of spotting then 36 hours of clot filled medium/heavy flow, then light.... Sigh weird oh well


----------



## campn

Can't fall asleep!

I'm also a pad girl, I like tampons but I like pads more. I don't have the nerves to try softcups for an actual period, I'm too squeamish and the idea of spilling it while it out scares me. Trying it for semen was gross enough :p 

Dobby- Glad AF is almost done, seems like a super weird AF for you! Hopefully no pain anymore? I'm glad SO is being so such a darling, I hope he'll be more open to TTC soon but I understand his fears too. TTC is scary for even men! 

So Greenie is the only one trying this cycle? Where are you at J?


----------



## JLM73

I'm on the bench - no donor this cycle so just waiting on AF 5 days out.
Next O will be 2-15/16.
No one lined up yet.
I HATE pads!
Florida heat and humidity walking around feeling like a diaper and the smell due to heat here and a pad not letting anything breath?? ewww and NO.
Love tampons. You can swim with them even.
I have pads with wings and only use them for overnight back up for my tampon.
HATE the bunching shifting and again- Fl heat thigh sweat uh uh lol.
I have a VERY sensitive nose, and have even smelled other ladies when they sit down next to me working or on the bus :sick:
This is why between kiddos- I was 100% Depo girl. 1 shot every 3 months- my old doc even let me do them at home lol. OMG 
LOVVVELY having NO AF for a full year- sex anytime vacay anytime- no hassles.
I'll absolutely be back on it after I have this kiddo.
I never had any side effects- well, no AF lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can't believe I'm the only one in next cycle so far. Hopeful you get something lined up j!

DH is so on board it's crazy. I told him about soft cups and preseed. We agreed soft cups are a bit much but that we should do the preseed. So I'll be ordering tomorrow!!!


----------



## claireybell

Oh lordness so much to read since over night Lol! Morning all & goodnight all :wave: :sleep: 

OMG are they soft cups???! They're like enourmous?! Im really funny sbout sticking things in my Vag unless its SO :rofl: have to say though, the 2 humps we had in my fertile window which got me pregggers were both morning sex so i was ontop with my back to him lol! Its comfy & we both like ha ha! 

Oh wow J your mum told you that you were ' an accident' how nice!! But sometimes the unplanned pg create the most fabulous people :) Ive often asked my mum if we were accidents & shes like nope, all planned, not fussed either way really! Your friend who sinks a bottle of wine everynight & then you told your mum HAHA that really cracked me up lol! I miss wine :cry: 

MrsG were u taking progesterone when you fell
pg last time hun? Def worth taking it again, it will happen for you guys i have good vibes :hugs: 

Hope the inlaw visit goes well Camps, im sure they'll be overjoyed when you guys tell them the fab news next week that your lil man with have a sibling this year :)


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Can't believe I'm the only one in next cycle so far. Hopeful you get something lined up j!
> 
> DH is so on board it's crazy. I told him about soft cups and preseed. We agreed soft cups are a bit much but that we should do the preseed. So I'll be ordering tomorrow!!!

I used this when ttc Riley & this one :) Well, Concieve Plus but its the same stuff, its mega runny & gets everywhere but i def think it helped! I was putting it in me with syringe & then using during sex aswell :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i loooove seeing that side of men. I rarely attracted to men, but when I am it's either their sense of humor or them being amazing with little kids. I remember when hubs and i were just dating, we went to a wedding and he was running around with the couple's 3 year old. SO ADORBS.

J...i don't know about that shot glass idea. I mean, i'll be interested to see how your research on it goes...but the soft cups are super flexible for a reason outside of comfort; the flex with the contractions and mivement of the actual vaginal canal. I'd be really afraid of the cup crumpling and creating a sharp edge...how flexible are they?

Also, i too was an accident (pill baby) which doesn't surprise me since they don't surpress my periods and fertility can be heavily genetic. My dad told me i was "a hapoy accident" lmao--softened the blow when i found out haha

Mrs, sometimes i think all these tips and everything are total malarky. And on that note, that internet access isn't always the greatest resource...we get caught up in things like the best way to have sex and forget to just enjoy it for what it is. Well, at least i'm guilty of that. I almost considered avoiding sex the month the chinese gender prediction calendar said "boy" :dohh: anyway, i've no doubt your time is around the corner. I can't wait to see it happen :hugs2: im really glad hubs is being so charming and supportive. What and awesome hubby!

And pads can go suck it. I hate them. Unfortunately my periods are so heavey, especially day two, that i have to wear them as back up. But i hate them. Actually i was thinking about trying those "thinx" underwear (with a tampon). Supposedly they work...for those of you who don't know, they are underwear that are supposed to REPLACE pads and tampons. Not sure how much liquid they hold...

I'm definitely out this cycle (well, 99% sure), but for the record i'm 1dpo. Had my usual cripling ov' pain yesterday morning, so intense it woke me up. It was kind of upsetting emotionally...like...there goes what could have been my only chance for some time. Oh well.

Oh! J! Did you sell any pirate-y things?

I think i may be doing my first legit art show in march :dance:


----------



## TexasRider

I'm in my next cycle I should be gearing up to O this week. So I better get to BDing! Hubby bought his new truck and we had a guy come out to give an estimate about the house renovations. I should hear from him soon.. Hopefully we can at least fix the foundation and do a few small things like install floors etc. But we shall see!


----------



## campn

Jlm- I got my period back when DS was about 10 months and I was surprisingly happy? Just something about having my fertility back made me happy, not like we were planning on trying at all but I just didn't like not having it for some weird reason. Now I get to have a break so that's good! 

Have you guys heard about that Zika virus? Should I be alarmed!?


----------



## TexasRider

Campn I have heard of Zika but I thought it was only a real threat if you visit the countries that have outbreaks while pregnant? You have to be bit by an infected mosquito I think...


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG my SO was like on the bright side of not being pregnant anymore, Zika virus blah blah small head baby. I was like stfu too soon dude.

Gigs, why do you think out? Timing/pull out?

J, I have to agreed with Gigs about the sharp edges thing. Be careful

Well took a dollar tree for fun and that was negative so my bizarre two day spotting two day bleeding is just an off period.


----------



## DobbyForever

The only thing I don't get is my breasts are still noticeably big. Even SO and my aunts mentioned they are bigger. Granted the shirt is super low but even before when I wore it to bed they did not look like that.

Can you get a mid 20s growth spurt?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! I don't know but they're looking good :thumbup:

Yeah, the virus...i don't know, i think it's unusual and freaky, but media also loooves to freak you out on things, so i wouldn't worry about it. It hasn't been confirmed in out country and i think if you're getting pregnant soon, no need to worry about it...unless you've been to brazil recently. 

Dobs, back to boobs, i hope there is still a chance i'll get a late 20's growth spurt lol


----------



## gigglebox

And oh yeah, he pulled out. I asked him to....but they when he...spilled a little in the middle, i didn't stop him from proceeding. Then he finished totally, and i requested a round two while he was still in working order :blush: so there's that small chance, but i'm not counting on it. 

At the start of this thread it was that he finished, then went back in so i could finish....and i think it resulted in a chemical, but now i don't know. Maybe just a faulty frer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and Campn i don't think it is anything to be alarmed about. Ebola status imo let's freak out over something in west Africa that is totes treatable in a developed nation.

Gigs, interested to see how this plays out. It is the namesake of the thread after all ;)

I want my boobs to grow from B to D. Lol not happenin


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto! Well i'd glady take a nice full C. I hate that no matter how much weight i gain (even with this extra 10lbs i gained over the holidays....went to my face and gut. Not cool.) my tits stay the same size


----------



## DobbyForever

Me too! Except ass (not a good way) and gut. :(. Ugh I want SO to wake up I am bored


----------



## campn

Dobby- You've a very nice physique hun!

Yeah all that fuss about Ebola I never understood. Sometimes the gov likes to distract us :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Morning ladies. 

CB- yes I was taking progesterone when I fell. 

J- I never thought about it breaking but that makes sense. 

Dobs- flaunt them why you got them! 

So is anyone else super excited about grease live? I just saw another commercial and I can't wait! I love grease. Other than that I have nothing to add. Except I really want to have sex and AF is screwing that up. She's light, then heavy. Then light.


----------



## JLM73

Nope no way to break- unless you ladies are weight lifting with your vajays lol,
The vag muscle can acoomodate VERY large items. Soft cupis the same size- it's flexible because you are to pinch 2 sides together to slide it in sideways, but then have to push it into a capping position over cervix.

But no sharp edged at all, and if your vag muscles are stong enough to shatter a glass:huh: ya got issues lol and this is coming from someone who has GREAT kegel workout skills.
I placed them side by side yesterday, and the little cup is actually LESS wide than the soft cup by like a 1/4", but literally same depth.

Oh cmon now ladies- Baby HEADS are about to come thru your Lady tunnels lol. This is no bigger than a small egg:shrug:
And trust- just look up Fisting online and when you see whole fists AND half of a forearm up in a chicks Vajay? Yea, this cup is only big enough to put 2 FINGERS halfway in lol.
Theres lots of ladies who walk around with interesting things in them as part of their S&M lifestyle lol And for sure these super big sex toys ...yea the vajay is a VERY stretchable thing. I personally witnessed a doc remove a LIGHTBULB from a chick:shock: All in one piece lol.
IF i even get a donor lined up- I'll let ya know how it goes. Only needs to be in there for about an hour- no biggy:thumbup:

Oh an Ebola=bad lol So stay outta Africa Nigeria etc
The kinda cure has only worked half the time IF given early and is Mega hell on the body.
I personally don't fancy bleeding from my vajay- so bleeding from all my other orifices is No Bueno:rofl:

Zika is as she said from mosquitos. Brazil has it bad. Not a prob here but I still put on mosquito repellant early morn or eve- We still have West Nile around:(


----------



## claireybell

I always thought the vag only really stretched open that much just as birth is imminent due to hormones & secretions etc? I have seen some dodgy porn shit online with bottles, fists & feet lol i just assumed they were complete dogs who are mega stretched because of pure filth & the things they gradually stretch their bits with :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol that's what I thought CB that they just gradually stretched it out over time. Kind of like how people stretch out their anus idk lol. Thank goodness SO is not into the whole weird object thing


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah man, you gotta practice to stretch enough for a fist! That would destroy me...i can't even imagine a foot (really? A foot? I guess i shouldn't be surprised).

Anyone ever seen that show "strange sex"? So crazy the things people get turned on by (and the weird sexual issues). I actually saw an episode on something that pertains to me, POIS (post orgasmic illness syndrome). It's usually in men, and basically you become very sick after orgasming, or depressed, etc. fortunately mine is pretty mild and doesn't happen all the time. It used to happen almost every time--i almost puked from it once. But usually i just felt really nauseated and a bit depressed.

I saw an episode of a guy turned on by balloons. Wtf?


----------



## DobbyForever

I have heard of it but not watched it. I used to get really anxious after the big O but one day I was just fine. Weird. Shrugs. Y'all know what kinky a-typical stuff SO and I are into. 

As far as ttc, I told SO to take some time to take care of himself so I shouldn't even see him during my fertile period. I need to figure out some new bc soon


----------



## campn

Ladies just home now. We went to putt putt golf with the inlaws and it was DS's first time and he totally loved it! Swung by the grocery store on the way home and I shouldn't have went shopping while hungry! I bought all food in sight! I was craving so many things at once so as soon as we got home I shoved VERY weird snacks in, chicken? Ok. Macadamia bites? Maybe. Boston cream cupcake? Probably. I did share all with DS though so it's not horribly awful but... That baby has got an appetite!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww glad DS had a good time and lol at the pregnancy cravings/ shopping while hungry.

I'm seriously considering quitting my job. Or at least looking into changing districts. Idk though. The top tiers around here are so interconnected that if I leave I might honestly just have to look at a new career path.


----------



## DobbyForever

J, were these the period panties you were talking about the other day? 
https://www.forbes.com/sites/emmajo...billion-feminine-hygiene-market/#f21c2e46b78b


----------



## campn

Dobby- Why do you wanna quit hun!?


----------



## TexasRider

I feel your pain Dobs. I'm in education too and have been for 8 years. Basically since I don't pay social security I pay into a teacher retirement account and im too far in to go back to the regular workforce cause then I will lose my retirement money and I have missed out on 8 years of a different retirement. My gross after insurance was a pitiful $23,000. Our town is pretty small but we have 6 school districts in about a 30 mile radius. And they all pay around the same... Our insurance cost is outrageous.


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly, my boss made some beaucoup illegal comments and there is nothing I can do about it. I love teaching, I love my coworkers, but the idea of faking a smile with her until I get tenure and can switch schools is absolutely revolting.

Tex, there are lots of school districts but I work in one that pays really well. Finding another job would be easy, but I'd take a 50% pay cut and with SO not living here atm I wouldn't be able to afford my mortgage.


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Anyone ever seen that show "strange sex"

:shock: OMG yesssss! This is the guy that CREEPED me out...I guarantee he progresses to serial killer, trying to keep a mummified real woman :rofl:
*He calls them his wife! and YES they have full anatomy! Think he paid mega bucks for them from Japan(freak central)*

LOL The vag won't stay permanently stretched otherwise NONE of us who have had a vag delivery would EVER get :sex: again lol.

It's like anal stuff ( NOT a fan eww) Basically it takes lube and relaxation.
If any have tried the backdoor experience, you know the muscles spasm at first, but stop after a couple seconds.
WHY any man in the world is turned on by girls PUSHING OUT their inner rectum and/or vag after fisting ( YES they do it at the end of alot of these) OMG disgusting :sick:
NO I don't wanna Pee on you, let you watch me poop, be fisted etc!
Men are total pervs- or there wouldn't even BE porn out there for this stuff gah.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol women are gross, too. We're just more discreet about it hahaha. Why would you want a mummy in your house? Nasty. I feel like they would smell either like death or embalming fluid. Neither sounds pleasant. Does he do the dirty with them?  Cuz that seems unsanitary


----------



## campn

Well that got weird fast! 

Dobby- If you like your job don't let your boss make you quit! I just can't let others win like that :p if your job is generally good and it's just your boss maybe there's more reasons to stay? Your students sound like they're obsessed with you! 

I'm watching Mortal Kombat in bed. I used to play that game on the computer all the time in middle school. That explains so much now!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobaliscious* I am in no way attracted to women, but you are lookin quite Boobalicious:winkwink:

*Campn*I have been in junkfood overdrive after being bummed about my first scratched out cycle in 14 months!:munch: 
Mom was bitchy about me using the car the other day so my pastry order of 45 mini Portuguese tarts sat here instead of in the display at the cafe:growlmad:
Guess who ate 40 of the 45:blush:
Now I got bored and made an Orange Supreme Layer cake for no particular reason...will probably end up eat MOST of that since mom cuts miniscule slices, and both sons won't eat cake :roll: sigh
I have always ALWAYS managed to pull thru and get a cup of man juice as a hail Mary for 14 cycles....fumble this time.:sadangel:
New Plan=Mission Trollop:flasher:
I am TOTALLY gonna do the one thing I have avoided...gonna use more than one donor 2/15-16:sex::sex: :-k They really need a smiley holding a cup:rofl:
I am trying to set up with Hot ex co-worker guy, and 1 new donor.
I hate to possibly have A Maury Povich DNA guessing moment :haha:
but it really won't matter as they won't be co-parenting.
I always keep a :sample: from my donor, and there is a local lab that will test the samples against baby later and let me know for sure.
It cost $300- but it's worth it to me.
:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> J, were these the period panties you were talking about the other day?
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/emmajo...billion-feminine-hygiene-market/#f21c2e46b78b

Not me, I've never heard of these...I get the idea, but what's better other than no bulky pad? Is this like you just "go with the flow" lol and basically LEAK in your panties??
If so mega awkward for work! You'd have to take extra pairs in your purse??


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> Lol women are gross, too. We're just more discreet about it hahaha. Why would you want a mummy in your house? Nasty. I feel like they would smell either like death or embalming fluid. Neither sounds pleasant. Does he do the dirty with them?  Cuz that seems unsanitary

Yup he said "we have a normal sexual relationship, just like any other married couple":shock::saywhat:
Dude is off the rails

Sorry about your boss Dobs- is there any way that you can report your boss anonymously?


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* when the food craving comes knocking...
*FINISH HIM!!*:ninja::haha:
I used to love watching people play that game.
My son was going on and on one day about this kid who said he could fight just like the characters in Mortal Kombat.
I looked at my son and said :huh:"Well unless he can squat down and shoot a lethal rainbow outta his ass, with the words FATALITY!! echoing from the sky...there's no way he fights as good as the game":haha:


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello, feel a bit lost here, but its my first time in the TWW. looking to pass some time and not dwell on the next 12 days...


----------



## JLM73

:hi:Hopeful2
Welcome!! :blush: you have come in during one of our crazy sex topic times :haha:
We talk about ttc,tww, and everything else from food to pets to men family etc!
Pull up a chair and enjoy the ride!

So tell us do you have any kids yet? Married? How long ya been trying...were you trying lol?


----------



## JLM73

:Dohh: DS just told me his head hurt:(
So I walk him to the bathroom for some kiddy Motrin. As I'm poring it I hear a splash:shock::dohh:
He projectile puked green applesauce LOL. sigh
I rush him to the toilet and he says I feel fine:huh:
Then he says "Wow...I just never throwed up before!" :haha:
he was so amazed...now he's eating Hershey Valentine Kisses:roll:

Wondering if it was like me at Starbucks back when they came out with the Green Tea Frappe. Mmmmm omg sooo good...until about halfway thru the cup, I looked at that bright green, and immed felt:sick:
No idea why. Took a few months before I ordered it again- but DEF not the Venti cup lol


----------



## campn

Oh J you've made me more hungry! Those treats sounds so so good! I really don't want to gain a crazy amount of weight this time as I'm already starting off heavier than I was before my first pregnancy, but it's hard! 

Luckily I've been craving salads too!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

I have an amazing 4 year old boy, whom my husband adopted last summer. We got married last march after only dating for 2 weeks. I guess things were just meant to be lol. He is medically retired from the army and I get a stipend to stay at home to help him. I am 23 he is 25. we were actively trying last march and april to no avail as I was just coming off Depo and didnt know about the repercussions as it had been my mother who put me on it many years ago... right about october i started getting AF back regularly. In november i decided i wanted to try to join the Marines, but after a fight a couple weeks ago realized that the Marines was not what was right for me and my family, so after my last AF (about 2 weeks ago) we started TTC again actively... we desperatly want a baby girl next but will be happy either way as we want 5 more kids total so theres plenty of chances. Currently 2dpo and trying desperately not to test... kinda sums it up lol


----------



## gigglebox

That was me about the thinx. If i ever get ahead of my bills, i'll grab a pari and let y'all know :)

Oh yeah j, those weird humanoid dolls are f'ing freaking. That guy's an odd ball for sure...but my thing is, i feel bad for him and other with weird fetishes. I feel like the fetish chooses you, ya know? It must be hard keeping the really weird or inappropriate ones under wrap.

Dobs sorry about the job situation :( hope you can find something of similar pay elsewhere.

Hi hope!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow hope, that's a big plan ahead of you! 5 kids! Did you come from a large family?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

I am one of 13, and my hubby was part of a large family that fostered many more.


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome, MH2! Sending you baby dust! Are you doing any charting or just hoping you catch an egg the old fashioned way?

AFM, it's okay ladies. I just reminded myself that I can react her bs however I want. Then, I looked at my salary again lol. Unless I leave the teaching field entirely, I won't see this kind of money. And I would miss my kiddos too much. I'll just get tenure and transfer schools.


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> I have heard of it but not watched it. I used to get really anxious after the big O but one day I was just fine. Weird. Shrugs. Y'all know what kinky a-typical stuff SO and I are into.
> 
> As far as ttc, I told SO to take some time to take care of himself so I shouldn't even see him during my fertile period. I need to figure out some new bc soon

Sorry, missed this!

Did you switch partners? Any other changes you can think of? Mine got gradually better but is still there occasionally. Just happened tonight. It's duration is a lot shorter, too. :shrug:

Hmm, maybe cervical cap? Diaphram? They have a relatively high failure rate :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao! Honestly with all this work drama I don't want a kid right now. Idk. I'll just leave it up to the fates.

No, guys don't typically make me O so it was more self guilt. Idk. Zero of it with SO, but I trust him so completely. Only guy that can consistently get me there. Ugh now I miss him


----------



## JLM73

I get ya *Gigsey* on the fetish thing. But I think if you decide to let yer Freak Flag fly lol then you open yourself to criticism- some are best kept in the Lifestyle Communities.
Like there is a HUGE section of men that are suppper into Rape type porn...I have seen a few and expected a girl barely pushing away a hand with a NO stop, don't...
:shock: O M G...I am convinced some of these vids ARE straight out rapes:(
Especially the foreign filmed ones...I only saw a couple clip one day of ppl complaining about this type being legal as it encourages the real raper wannabes- this poor girl had 2 guys literally ripping her clothes off SHOVING hands into places all at once while she fought one hand the other guy slapped the CRAP out her a few times- her face was so red, she was crying-She was seriously FIGHTING...it was VERY disturbing- and it take ALOT to bother a Paramedic lol.
I hope she was OK after it all:(

*Campn* No worries hun- the bean, ahem I mean Sweet Pea lol will being jumping your metabolism up alot. Also keep in mind later - if you BF full time, it burns an extra 500 cals a day :winkwink:
And i totallllly make a huge salad every night before bed lol. I use grilled chicken, mandarin oranges, pecans, either Feta or Gorgonzola, and usually Poppy Seed dressing, but sometimes I switch it up with raisins/ craisins, and those fried onions that usually go over a green bean casserole. I always use those as my "base" just change dressing btwn Poppyseed, Raspberry Vinaigrette, Honey Mustard, or Chipotle Ranch:munch: 
It's def filling and I shouldn't eat RIGHT before bed, but since it's healthy I don't feel bad :haha:

*hopeful2* AWESOME! I love good romance stories.
I've been married twice, and will def do it again with the RIGHT man.
Ppl balk quick engagements or marriages but it's up to the couple.
My first We met working on the ambulance. After a few shifts he hinted he liked me<3
We started dating, so we worked the same truck, and he would come to my place every day, so he moved in within a month lol. By 2 months we knew we were in love and wanted to marry- got engaged- ring and all
:blush: totally lied to my parents about how long we knew each other lol.
Married by our year anniversary:shrug: We were together 11 yrs- Still friends just wanted diff things in our mid 30s
Hubby 2- I knew since I was 14!(20 yrs!!) We even dated 3 yrs in college.
Well we met again, picked up where we left off...
:shock: total PSYCHO- not at all the same guy I knew before! Only last 5 yrs.
So you would think someone you know 20 yrs would work better than 2 months but NOPE lol


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Hmm, maybe cervical cap? Diaphram? They have a relatively high failure rate :thumbup: :haha:

:rofl::rofl: Gigs OMG you kill me!
You are "almost" as bad as me saying how to fake you are still on pills AND staining pads with koolaid for SO's who check trash :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha oh J... When SO and I role play.... we're talking full on fake tears. We both have trauma and really aggressive non bd bd helps us process it. It provides a sense of security, control, and trust. We have definitely had the "Oh no concerned neighbor, she is not being hurt" conversation when our role play is overheard. I'll exaggerate a cough/choke, cry, struggle. He'll talk about degrading me. All bed talk. Nothing we say in bed counts. But to an outsider looking in it looks BAD

Btw backing up to multiple donors. Is that the actual plan? Or just mulling it over?


----------



## DobbyForever

SO got carried away once and slapped me too hard. I was PISSED lol but then we got over it and it's a running joke "remember that one time you slapped me r_r". I was being a disobedient maid because I was afraid his imaginary wife would catch us and I couldn't lose my job. He's gently tapped my face but one too many beers lol I couldn't hear for like five seconds haha omg it was so bad yet so hilarious


----------



## JLM73

LOL Dobster
It's allll fun and games until somebody gets Bitch Slapped :rofl:
Just make sure you don't have any neighbors that are freaky voyeur filmers lol.
I like my privacy- so next house will DEF be no deed restrictions and SPACE! Preferably some land.
My drama queen mom said the neighbor could hear me "yelling at her":saywhat:
Flag on the field:yellowcard:
WTH ?? She's half the yelling- It's a cultural thing, like Italians use their hands, and Latinos are hottempered:shrug:, Portuguese are hot tempered WHILE using our hands :rofl:
Seriously it's like:
me- Where is the baking dish?
mom- I have no idea! Where did YOU put it
me-:saywhat: Um, I always PUT it where it goes!
mom-:roll: Did you LOOK in the cabinet
me:growlmad: of COURSE I looked!! Whyyy would I be askiing if it was where it is SUPPOSE to be mother??
mom:(sigh) OMG move let me ( looks in the same cabinet):huh:
me::roll: Ummm yeaaa...just told you it is not there!!
mom: well I have no idea, you used it last
me::trouble: Noooooo YOU used it last to make the FLAN!!
mom: well...:-k yea....but I definitely would have put it back....
me:growlmad: Clearly you DIDN'T or we wouldn't be having this conversation!! NEVERMIND:roll: I will just use 2 small pans then...(grumbling)
(A week later) :shock: WTH?? *MOM!!* WTH is this???
mom:what?
me::growlmad:*THISSSSS*!:brat: My baking pan that YOU didn't touch!:brat:
mom::blush: oh yeaa...I was using it to soak my underwear in bleach...
me::saywhat::ignore::finger: OH my GODDD....
(throws $50 baking dish into recycle bin...leaves the room, because I don't look good in orange...)


----------



## JLM73

if i can get both donors lined up yup gonna use both


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, do you guys have a safe word? I'd be livid if hubs smacked me that hard! But i understand...booze...what can ya do.

J, wtf?! Your mom is straight from crazy town.

Hope, dang, that IS a big family! How many years apart are you all?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

the oldest is currently 29 and the youngest is 6


----------



## mommyhopeful2

lol i keep trying to get the DH to branch out... im his first major partner since he left the Army in 2012 and he was in for 5 years prior :wacko: Needless to say between that many years with only the occasional fling and all the meds he was put on when he got out his sex drive is virtually nothing :sad2: ... trying to get him to branch out and explore it cuz he says he doesnt know what he likes anymore.... but he wont do it...  frustrating beyond anything... have a feeling if this takes a while things are gonna get boring :coffee: ... and i really dont want that.......... :nope:


----------



## gigglebox

Does he drink? Maybe get him intoxicated and explore his desires. Or, are there any of your own sexual fantasies he can help you act out?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

he doesnt drink anymore... ive told him some of mine but hes not entirely comfortable jumping in. working him up to it. right now my best bet is making him edge long enough that he gets ticked off and takes things into his own hands


----------



## gigglebox

Making him edge? What do you mean by that? 

Now I'm wondering what kind of aggressive situations you're into :blush:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Mh2- my DH was shy about fantasies. He was always down for trying new things when I suggested but I always wanted to know what HE wants. So I started buying lingerie and sexy outfits. I think me trying new things helped him get out of his comfort zone. Anyway I buy 2-3 outfits at a time and then will randomly surprise him. It's fun and pretty cheap.


----------



## TexasRider

My husband and I are very vanilla... Before I met him I was into a little bit of "wilder" stuff... Nothing like some other ladies on here though... Lol Choking, tying up, spanking, rough but not brutal etc.... But he is definitely not into that stuff. So I toned it down. Sex is definitely not as often now that we have a 3 year old but hopefully we get our lucky break soon! Lol


----------



## campn

Dobby- OMG HAHAHAHA your poor neighbors! At least they didn't call the cops. And I thought me and DH were pretty bad ass, the most we've done was spanking and he's always too scared to spank me hard. 

J- VOMIT! Seriously who even does that!?? Too funny about you not looking good in orange. I don't think anyone does, I've watched orange is the new black!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies who use or used wondfo opks. What's the skinny on them? Like best time of day, hole length and liquid intake. Multiple times a day?

Thanks!


----------



## FutureMrs

Mrs green have you ordered them? Wondering if they work well the price is so good it seems to good to be true lol!


----------



## campn

I got my positives at 2 pm sharp, or late at night around 10. 4 hours hold works pretty good and I tested at least twice a day. First morning urine doesn't work, so second or third urine is what I used. 

Good luck Greenie!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Campn you would recommend them then? We're kind of on hold because we're getting married in Mexico at the end of April and I'm a little hesitant to be Prego there now.. But I'd still like to track to make sure I am ovulation and just because I'm obsessive lol.


----------



## campn

Future- Oh yes definitely! I used the clearblue ones but you only got 20 sticks for like $30 so that was ridiculous! Wondfos were awesome.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I got mine yesterday! 50 opks and 20 hpts for $25! Can't wait to start using them.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm also getting lingerie I ordered in the mail today! Can't wait to see it when I get home. I was supper impressed. I ordered it on Saturday and with regular shipping I'm getting it today. Plus I got two outfits, a pair of fishnets and a pair of underwear for $22!
Shopping online is my new favorite thing. Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg that's even better then what I found. The Canadian dollar is such a bitch right now lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks campn! I will definitely be ordering some!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm also getting lingerie I ordered in the mail today! Can't wait to see it when I get home. I was supper impressed. I ordered it on Saturday and with regular shipping I'm getting it today. Plus I got two outfits, a pair of fishnets and a pair of underwear for $22!
> Shopping online is my new favorite thing. Lol

Uh la la mamacita!!! Your DH won't even know what hit him! I've a drawer full of lingerie as in Egyptian culture when you get married your mom takes you lingerie shopping and she filled mine to the brim! When we moved from Chicago to Orlando we had packers come pack our entire house, oh the things they must have seen!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- packers! You lucky lady you. I wish we were doing that when we move but no such luck.


----------



## campn

I know I was so glad cause my son wasn't even 18 months then! DH got very lucky and got a great relocation package from his new employer. They even paid our realtor and our closing costs!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

gigglebox said:


> Making him edge? What do you mean by that?
> 
> Now I'm wondering what kind of aggressive situations you're into :blush:

Edging is when i get him to the brink of orgasm and then stop then start again... never really letting him finish. Not so much into aggressive but I am a Submissive, and he has a very dominant personality, but is very hesitant to explore that side even though I can tell he wants to. I think he is worried about me leaving him because the last girlfriend that I know of he told her what he wanted in that aspect and she ran for the hills.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

mrs.green2015 said:


> Mh2- my DH was shy about fantasies. He was always down for trying new things when I suggested but I always wanted to know what HE wants. So I started buying lingerie and sexy outfits. I think me trying new things helped him get out of his comfort zone. Anyway I buy 2-3 outfits at a time and then will randomly surprise him. It's fun and pretty cheap.

I love getting stuff but I am currently on a supreme weight loss journey and my size changes every 10 lbs which right now is almost every 2-3 weeks. Im really worried about ordering something and then having it be way too big and thus less attractive by the time it actually gets shipped to me. But I will def keep that in mind when Im closer to my goal weight.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Hello Chickadees
Just giving the medical info for the day lol
*WHO(World Health Org) has officially declared Zika a Global threat, and many cases have been reported here and South America.*

No where could I find that it is transferable from human to human BUT per CDC page and other Med journal Blogs "the virus is *not usually* transmitted from person to person":huh: Note the "CYA" phrasing:roll:

This virus has been around for decades (since 1947) but of course they mutate over time- which is how they have noticed the danger of it for "Pregnant women, AND women trying to conceive"
So PLEASE all my lovelies- USE insect repellant if you are out at dusk/dawn/night.
When you get the virus it just feels like a mild cold but CAN be transmitted to your baby AND if you get infected BEFOR BFP, it CAN be passed to your baby once you conceive.
There is NO cure and once infected it is in your system always. Though your symptoms pass easily ( rest and stay hydrated) you will have immunity after that, but ANY preg afterward can infect the baby!!
PLEASE be careful I <3 you all!
https://www.cdc.gov/zika/


----------



## campn

This is so terrifying! I wanted to be active this pregnancy and take lots of walks but now I'm super scared, even covering up completely and using repellent they can still get tiny corners on your face! 

Is it a threat for the entire pregnancy, or the first trimester?


----------



## JLM73

Entire preg- cuz once infected it's in your blood and goes to baby.
Placenta barrier doesn't stop it.
They are even asking women in high risk area ( lost of mosquitos) to put OFF TTC for a year or two :shock:
No can do for me- and being in FL - Mosquitos are the state bird lol.
I keep a can of Off spray by the door, and another in the car.
Always have,
Mosquitos get infectewd by biting someone who has it. From their they can transmit it to the next person they bite ( because they inject their saliva when they bite to prevent clotting while they feed) - prob they can transmit it to their larva:shrug:
If so then every baby they have will be a carrier eek


----------



## mrs.green2015

It looks like we don't have too much to worry about in the U.S just keep using bug spray and I think you'll be fine. "No locally transmitted Zika cases have been reported in re continental United States, but cases have been reported in returning travelers" 

https://www.cdc.gov/zika/geo/


----------



## campn

I know they're basically as common as air! I'm already very allergic to mosquito bites. Now I wish I lived in Alaska where mosquitos wouldn't survive the cold! 

I really hope they're just overreacting and it's not going to be an epidemic cause I'm sure I'll be bitten by a mosquito this year!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh that's terrifying! But since it affects baby's development, how does it matter once they've formed vital organs/skeletal structure? That stuff gives me such bad anxiety...my guess is they'll probably up the spraying of them in high density areas. 

Hope, thanks for teaching me new terminology! Congrats on your weight loss. I really need to get back to doing that...how much have you lost and what's your goal?

Mrs, how are you doing with the weight loss?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm doing good! Been off track last week. But getting back on. I definitely feel better and more fit so I'm happy.


----------



## JLM73

Mrs G it's the returning travelers that have caused the global alert. They are saying
"any mosquito that bites THEM now can infect ppl it bites after that" 

My concern is the first thing, as tens of thousands of ppl travel in and out of here- could easily become Pandemic...
Colombia alone has over 2100 pregnant women infected, and that doesn't count women infected who will TTC.

I'm not a freak out person but I am not a put on blinders either:nope:
Kepp in mind ppl are free to walk/drive in/out of US to/from Mexico(some do daily due to work), and CRUISES sailing from FL Ports ( Tampa, Canaveral,Miamietc) have people coming/going to/from all the countries Highlighted in Red Below:shock:
Here's a* list of countries so far with infected:*
https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/page/zika-information
Cape Verde ( where my moms family is) Barbados; Dominican Republic; Guadeloupe; Haiti; Martinique; the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico, a U.S. territory; Saint Martin; U.S. Virgin Islands,El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Panama, Mexico, Samoa, Bolivia, Brazil, Colombia, Ecuador, French Guiana, Guyana, Paraguay, Suriname, Venezuela


----------



## JLM73

Gigs it affects women at all stages of preg so long as the baby's head/brain is still growing ( so pretty much all the way thru preg)
Here's a pic below with birth defect info:
https://news.discovery.com/human/health/how-zika-virus-affects-unborn-babies-160128.htm



-"studies suggests that the virus attacks stem cells during early brain development while also causing the general destruction of other brain tissue. The early loss of stem cells may keep a fetal brain from forming the correct architecture."
-"Babies with microcephaly have an abnormally small brain and skull for their age, in the womb or at birth, with varying degrees of brain damage as a result."
-"For children who survive pregnancy and are born with microcephaly, the future is bleak. In the worst cases, children will be severely intellectually and physically handicapped. But even those less severely affected will likely struggle with psychomotor impairment &#8212; characterised by slow thought, speech and physical movements."

I'm hoping they have a rapid results test for this - incubation says up to 12 days:shrug: So hopefully any women who notice bites can get tested if TTC /preg:(

Gah TTC is so flippin stressful already. I literally got bit twice last night just taking the dog out to pee! sigh


----------



## JLM73

Hey I found a light on the very annoying Zika Tunnel!
https://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/heal...hat-to-know-if-you-re-trying-to-get-pregnant/
IF you get preg several weeks/months after getting the virus it WILL NOT be transmitted to the baby, as the virus will not be "live" after a bout a week
:wohoo::wohoo:
BUT it is transmitable to baby when bit while preg :(

CB, Breaa(what happened to her??) Campn!! BUG spray or stay away from mosquito time :hug:


----------



## mommyhopeful2

gigglebox said:


> Ugh that's terrifying! But since it affects baby's development, how does it matter once they've formed vital organs/skeletal structure? That stuff gives me such bad anxiety...my guess is they'll probably up the spraying of them in high density areas.
> 
> Hope, thanks for teaching me new terminology! Congrats on your weight loss. I really need to get back to doing that...how much have you lost and what's your goal?
> 
> Mrs, how are you doing with the weight loss?

So far I have lost 40 lbs, another 50 to go. Ultimate goal being between 135 and 145. I am 5'4". 
It seems to be working ladies :) I brought up a few things and he agreed to try a few... seems like he was just scared to bring up his own ideas for fear of them being turned down :) online shopping now :happydance:


----------



## FutureMrs

It is quite scary eh JLM! I saw my doctor this week as a follow up after he loss and she has said they are advising their patients to not try until 3 months after returning from the areas the CDC has warned about (which I'm not sure I'll have the patience to do lol) but she said tourist areas spray against mosquitos and you don't see them a lot at resorts. To avoid jungle areas, excursions etc. Our group of friends are in their late twenties so most are trying or will be trying for babies so I'm definitely expecting so see our wedding group grow a bit smaller!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just realized how Canadian it was of me to say so scary "eh" haha


----------



## JLM73

HEHE It's ok we love all the little special language!
Everytime a UK gal says she Fell I am like :shock: OH NOOOO!:-k oh wait they mean pregnant:rofl:

I usually change everyone's Screen name- so no worries NotThePast (Future) hehe

And :dohh: Excursions are the BEST part of cruises!!- well besides drinking.
I always take lots of pics ...:drunk: cuz it will all be a blure later lol


----------



## campn

This forum actually taught me so much English slang since I got pregnant with DS. Had no idea what bubs, nappies, cot meant at all! And other words that I only learned on here!


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow ive missed loads since last night lol! Too many to remember to comment & catch up on :(

Im always saying 'fell pregnant' lol.. I tripped over & 'oh my, im with child' hahaa!!


----------



## claireybell

excellent news about getting dbl donor next cycle J :thumbup: get it in you girly! ;) hehe


----------



## JLM73

Thx CB hoping so - they are always all about donating till it gets closer and Sh*t gets real lol.
:-k Maybe I need to line up 3:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

I am jealous! I really want to go on a cruise. But, like, one where the boat stays close to land. 

And yes, pram and jumper where ones i didn't know.

Fingers crossed for me ladies...got a shrink appt tomorrow. First time since my teens.


----------



## gigglebox

J, forget the line up. Just volunteer for a breeding party lmao


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck gig! That's such a scary step but I honestly and truly believe it can make a huge difference.


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Hey I found a light on the very annoying Zika Tunnel!
> https://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/heal...hat-to-know-if-you-re-trying-to-get-pregnant/
> IF you get preg several weeks/months after getting the virus it WILL NOT be transmitted to the baby, as the virus will not be "live" after a bout a week
> :wohoo::wohoo:
> BUT it is transmitable to baby when bit while preg :(
> 
> CB, Breaa(what happened to her??) Campn!! BUG spray or stay away from mosquito time :hug:

I'm lurking.. :munch:

It's hard for me to keep up lately!


----------



## Breeaa

Oh J, I live in the desert. Lol we don't usually have Mosquitos and it's too cold right now.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Wishing you a great appointment tomorrow! I hope you leave feeling so great!


----------



## campn

Bree- Yum for plum!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't remember the last time I got bit by a mosquito lol and I have super sweet blood so when I go to Thailand I step off of the plane and have 5 bites by the time I have walked to the gate hahaha.

We don't have a safe word. Well, we follow the traditional code: green means we're all good, yellow means it hurts but I can take it, and red means you have to stop. We actually never end up needing words. He just reads my body language and my tone and can immediately tell. He also knows what actually hurts me versus I act like it hurts. We have never had to stop-stop, just take a three second catch my breath deal. 

I cried like 5x at work today setting up my coworkers baby shower. I have two baby showers this month. r_r

MH2, I'm a sub as well. You may have to take the first step. The first time SO and I had sex (lol aka the first night we met HAHAHAHAHAHA such a slore) he was playing the romantic card. We had wine and were cuddling. I was like F* THAT! Your muscles are hot choke me! Once that barrier was crossed, his Dom came out and I got to go back to being a sub. ;)

Greenie, good luck with the wondfo opks!


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude lol I missed so many pages with r_r

J! No breeding parties! I don't want to see you getting abused like that! Hopefully you can line up the donors. I now it's more stressful, but have you tried last minute donors? Like hey wanna donate "sure" here's the cup fool!

Gigs, I hope you have a good appointment. Hugs. We're here if you need a post session vent. I know I always do.

Speaking of... my therapist was supposed to call me today wtf grrr

Bree!!!! Yay plum!

Afm, I was about to start eating healthier and taking better care of myself. BUT then SO was like you had a rough weekend if you want to eat a chili cheese dog from 7-Eleven with flaming hot cheetos and a slurpee for it hahaha


----------



## mommyhopeful2

DobbyForever said:


> I can't remember the last time I got bit by a mosquito lol and I have super sweet blood so when I go to Thailand I step off of the plane and have 5 bites by the time I have walked to the gate hahaha.
> 
> We don't have a safe word. Well, we follow the traditional code: green means we're all good, yellow means it hurts but I can take it, and red means you have to stop. We actually never end up needing words. He just reads my body language and my tone and can immediately tell. He also knows what actually hurts me versus I act like it hurts. We have never had to stop-stop, just take a three second catch my breath deal.
> 
> I cried like 5x at work today setting up my coworkers baby shower. I have two baby showers this month. r_r
> 
> MH2, I'm a sub as well. You may have to take the first step. The first time SO and I had sex (lol aka the first night we met HAHAHAHAHAHA such a slore) he was playing the romantic card. We had wine and were cuddling. I was like F* THAT! Your muscles are hot choke me! Once that barrier was crossed, his Dom came out and I got to go back to being a sub. ;)
> 
> Greenie, good luck with the wondfo opks!

A girl can hope lol :)


----------



## DobbyForever

You might even just have to do some nonverbal guidance. Rather than asking him to be physical, just guide his hands to do it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Finally getting around to watching Grease Live... I'm kind of disappointed. I just feel like the cast isn't coming off as dynamic as the movie cast, and the changes the made to the songs made them less catchy. I do appreciate the African American inclusion, but I don't know. I'm just not in love the way I loved "The Wiz" live minus Dorothy.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Awww hun, can someone else set the showers up?? I'm all for being happy for others and celebrating them but obviously your emotional needs should come first. You come first. 

And that snack sounds delish! I love those flaming hot Cheetos so much.


----------



## DobbyForever

The problem is, I did that. When I first lost my babies, I passed the responsibility off. Then, I came back from winter break to find out nobody had set up a date/ talked to her about it. Nobody arranged the extended lunch supervision. Nobody had time to make a diaper cake or get decor. Money hadn't even been collected until today! So I'm shopping tomorrow. We also offer that people can bring a personal gift, the social committee makes a diaper cake on behalf of the staff, or you can donate money and I'll go buy stuff for them. But this year is extra stressful and they have families so if I don't do it then it won't get done.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh i forgot to comment on the wondfos--i like them, however i have no idea how they work since mine have always been (accurately) negative. They have pretty favorable reviews though. Seems the gen con is they're great for early detection, but not progression.

Ya know, i don't even bother with remakes of anything anymore. They just can't hold a flame to the original. I tried with sound of music live but....it's just not the same. And you can't help but compare! It's the same dang story!

Again, dobs, love how wholesome you look but naughty you are lol. Hope, let us know if you make any progress with him! I have a friend who was in a similar state. Her guy was super timid with sex, even though they'd been together for YEARS. I think they had the stereotypical fight followed by angry sex, and it was like a "f me like you want to or i'm leaving for someone who will" kind of set up...and he just let go. She said it was the hottest sex she'd ever had.

Not that i'm encouraging a fight. My point is sometimes they need a little push in the right direction.

That said, we're pretty vanilla in the sex realm, too. Well...kind of. What can i say, i still love a good toy used on me now and again. Call it leftovers from my lesbian days :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh dobs, i hate when teammates/coworkers drop the ball. Wtf. Is there anyone (a friend there?) that you can personally pass things off to? Sometimes when you directly appoint a person, they man up.


----------



## campn

Awww Dobby bless your heart, it's so sweet of you. Maybe you can find w colleague to help you a bit so it's not just you with your own mind thinking about it all, you know? Having someone else there might help you with that. Hopefully when it's YOUR turn someone awesome like you will throw you a wonderful shower <3 

Do you guys watch Teen Mom? I just started watching it again and saw Catelynn who gave up her daughter for adoption still crying over it like 6 years after. It broke my heart! She still sees her as it's an open adoption but that has got to be even harder.


----------



## campn

Gigs- You were a lesbian!? This thread just gets better and better!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! Yup, i guess you could label me as bi. Hubs was my first "real" boyfriend. I dated a few ladies before him. I'm definitely more attracted to women than i am to men, i think...but really i think i'm technically pansexual. I'm more attracted to people i "click" with and could date a man, a woman, butch dyke, lady boys....whatever. Hubs and i just happened to click incredibly well. I wasn't at all "into" him until we started talking and had hung out a few times.


----------



## campn

I love this thread! I always see lurkers on here who never post cause I think everyone loves to read the things we say! Of course I'm the most boring one and so you all get all the credit. 

I was a virgin until I met DH!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I remember when Gigs first dropped that bombshell and we were all floored lol. Loved it.

One person on social com with me knows what happened and earnestly wants to help, but he is overwhelmed. He has two very small kids and is in the same boat as me: second year in a new grade level with all this crazy hitting the fan. Another teacher knows and offered to help. I would be fine, but the problem is everybody wants to talk to me about it. I just want to put the decor up and walk away. I don't want to talk about how good I am about celebrating babies or picking out baby stuff or who is going to throw my shower one day. And it's not their fault. They don't know. But i just want to tell them to stfu and let me decorate in silence.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg right Campn?! There are so many lurkers and I'm always wondering did we scare them off or are we just really entertaining haha.

Um... my number was like 6 (all serious boyfriends) up until 2013? Yes. After that loss/ that breakup I went on a major trashy sleep with everything that moves phase. That rebound phase doubled my number in like 3 months and triple it within the year. SO is number 21.

OMG one time, I slept with every guy I worked with. It was so awkward because one day I walked in and they were all in the same room and said hi to me at the same time and then looked at each other... My friend was dying of laughter.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, maybe just make something up? Like you have a migraine and you mean no offense but would like to work in silence right now, kthanksbye.

Campn, you're not that innocent! I seem to recall a drawer full of naughty lingerie....? :haha:

Y'all just reminded me, i wanted to see if there's a sex toy shop near here. I'm guessing not, but you never know...


----------



## gigglebox

LOL dobs you sound like one of my besties. She has slept with a bunch of the guys in our circle of friends...i'm always thinking of how many men int he room she'd been with when we had group gatherings lol.

My number is low, i think. 3 ladies (if you count oral, only 1 if you count f'ing with a toy), and 1.25 men. The first, i was waaayyyy too young to be having sex, and he was nervous and couldn't get it up and he barely got it in, then i just felt like i had to pee so i excused myself then left lol. It was sooooo awkward...i bet he tells the story differently though lol


----------



## campn

Dobby- Honestly lead them on at first and if they seem like they want to talk politely say you don't feel like talking about it. I had a super nosy 60 year old neighbor next door who constantly asked me super personal questions and I'm not the type that like confrontation or being put on the spot like that, so one time I just blurted out "I'm sorry but I don't want to talk about that, hope you understand" she shut up. 

I understand people generally mean well, but if they're not close to you I doubt talking about it to strangers helps. Sometimes they're just curious too so that's selfish. 


Gigs- Teeeheeeee oh yes! And I've had a few vibeators over the years too! When DH is out of town we exchange very kinky pictures, it ends there though since we're usually so tired so we send pics then fall asleep and snore all night. 

Oh and Dobs, maybe we're like sex and the city to some of the lurkers!


----------



## TexasRider

Oh lord.. My number was low at first... I had only been with 2 people before married and 1 was my then husband. I lost my V card to a man who was 25 and I was 17... Long story short he wouldn't commit when I moved out of my moms house so we could be together and that's when I met ex hubs. We got married after 6 months and then we're married for 7 years... I kinda cheated on him with the guy who took my V card and I left ex Hubs and moved in with the guy. 6 months later I was divorced and cheating on that guy too... With a guy who had several... Ahem... Piercings.... Including a very large one on his dick.. Pretty hot actually.. Especially with the sex... Haha anyway after I left the boyfriend my number jumped from 3 to like 10 in 2 months... And then I met my now husband and I stopped whoring around and settled down like a good little lady..Lol


----------



## campn

Haha Texas!! You ladies are awesome and I'm loving all these stories. I fooled around with one guy when I was 17 and he was from Norway and very odd and geeky (foreskin weirded me out) We made out but I don't think I liked him that much so the making out was so weird to me. We are Facebook friends now and talk like once a year but I don't think he's ever got over me dumping him. 

I never really dated after, I would just go on many "first dates" but never see them again. I had a very big issue with committing to someone or developing any kind of "romantic feelings" 

DH pursed me HARD and that made me develop a sweet spot for him cause he was committed to me since day 1.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm a guilty long time lurker. I love this thread, so interesting. It makes me smile when I'm having a rough day. I'm not sure I could keep up responses to people so I tend to lurk more.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Tex! You little minx you! Love it! I would be TERRIFIED if a guy tried to do the dirty with me and had a piercing. Like what if it gets stuck inside of you? Or it hooks into you? Lol. Idk I'm weird.

Campn, you are adorable. Foreskin weirds most people out. I didn't know it was a thing for a while. Talk about naive. Feel bad for the guy I first saw it with. I was tipsy so I couldn't exactly hide my intrigue/displeasure/confusion. Whoops.

Ughhhh so I peed on my last dollar tree just to be 100% sure this wonky period is just a period, but looking back at last month's I had a similar heavy bleed for one day then spotted two days then moved on. Maybe that's just my period now. Shrugs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky88 said:


> I'm a guilty long time lurker. I love this thread, so interesting. It makes me smile when I'm having a rough day. I'm not sure I could keep up responses to people so I tend to lurk more.

Flueky!!! I was wondering if you were going to say something ever. <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I've lost my mind
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## campn

Dobby- I assume your SO is uncut too? I know Canada doesn't snip! We snipped DS's but I regret it so much now. I was naive, if this one is a boy I'm leaving it intact. 

Flukey- I was a big lurker here too! The conversations are just so good especially if I was having a bad day after a BFN :p


----------



## DobbyForever

NOOOO! Snip that s***! Jk First, you're having a girl so this is irrelevant. Second, if you have a boy it's nonmabizniz. SO is cut. Honestly, I was pretty sexually shallow by the time I met him that if he had been uncut I would have peaced out after the first "date". I want none of that. Because no matter what they say or how erect they are or once they are in, it is obvious and just turns me off.

I always found it funny that most cultures say to leave it intact but so many men I know have been snipped.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I've taken (brace yourself!!) a DIGITAL when my period once started!! What was I even thinking!?? It to say "oh just kidding you're pregnant ha ha"

I loathe myself sometimes. My brain says "don't do it don't do it don't do it!" And what do I do!? Do I ever listen to myself!? No. I don't.


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Dobby- I've taken (brace yourself!!) a DIGITAL when my period once started!! What was I even thinking!?? It to say "oh just kidding you're pregnant ha ha"
> 
> I loathe myself sometimes. My brain says "don't do it don't do it don't do it!" And what do I do!? Do I ever listen to myself!? No. I don't.

Omg I love it. If my temp wasn't so low I would probably use a sensitive digital, but my temp is low. It's not on my chart but it is low. This lot of dollar tree that I has shows a line before it dries, then dries bfn for a few minutes, then has the worst indent line! I thought I saw something with my eyes, not in the pic, but then in the negative. Idk. I'm just looking for things that aren't there. There is a clear indent now so probably just the indent.


----------



## JLM73

Wow I gotta catch up
*Gigs*- NOOOO breeding parties- more like rape fests no thx

*Breeaa *:wohoo:YAY a Plum!

*Dobs*<<OMG one time, I slept with every guy I worked with. It was so awkward because one day I walked in and they were all in the same room and said hi to me at the same time and then looked at each other... My friend was dying of laughter.>> :rofl: OMG laughed so frickin hard- like a sitcom moment all of th :hi: in unison then looking at each other like :huh:

AFM I have 2 fetishes, and didn't realize it until my friend suggested I watch the series Queer as Folk (loved it!)
I find 2 very hot masculine men kissing - so fricking hot LOL NOOO idea why. I think it's the dichotomy of it. Not tongues all over,, just like in the show ( they have some hot ass scenes) just a passionate kiss:shrug: OMG SPARTACUS!!! That series is friggin AWESOME - after major battles the warriors come back and have big drunken F fests lol Multi men with women, women with women, men with men !?
I am like this :shock: just short of drooling :rofl:
Mild S&M thing in that the Lords and Ladies of the households are often "pleasured" by their slaves.
There's one scene where a nasty crotchety old senator is banging one of the young house Slave girls, and he looks over his shoulder and yells for a guy to "come shove c*ck in ass so I can finish:shock::rofl: That series always had surprises lol.

As for uncut men- THAT is my new fetish. Honestly once they are erect- all the same, the skin moves back. There is even a whole following of men that use devices to "regain" their foreskin! Like skin clamp with weights so over time the skin stretches due to the weights ( like those gauge ear plugs that strech ear lobes) so eventually the skin will cover the tip.

I have dated equal number of cut/uncut and I think now it has become my preference- it's like it's something different - like bagel, bagel, bagel, ooh DONUT!!
lol. Anyway apparently my dad was not cut, nor my oldest sons father, so I didn't do my younger son either. My oldest is a super ladies man- so trust me it's not a prob.
Really as long as a guy is clean ( which he SHOULD be anyway) :shrug:
I love that uncut men are more sensitive- so that "edging" thing works like a charm and drives them mad Rawr baby hehe.
I dated a Belgian guy who was a total muscular stallion size - OMG dude was uncut, and ever since seeing that gorgeous buff bod like some perfect statue- I am hooked.
They stated the preference for circumcision has gone down. Personally I had to help hold babies down whiel they did them NOT nice. 
I feel how can I want to protect this little being I created and as soon as they are delivered say "i don't like the look of that - cut that skin.."
Just seems wrong to me. Not to mention I dated a guy whose was botched, and sorry but a tan man part, with a jagged scar and pink head?? eww
I figure if it's a prob later for them then I'll pay for them to have it done- it's a few mins outpt deal.
But really I tell my boys- look this is the way God nature whomever intended you to be. The same way I don't want a guy saying my boobs need to be like such and such, if a woman isn't mature enough to accept it is natural and like you for YOU and not what part of you looks like- then she's not the woman for you.


----------



## campn

J- I LOVE Spartacus, although I've stopped at like season 3 cause I felt like I was losing my soul to all the violence and the sex, just needed a break from it. 

I've been on BOTH sides, the very with circumcision, and now against it, and really you should do what you feel is right for your family, kinda like piercing baby girls ears, do what makes you comfortable. DH made the call cause he is cut and I went with it, but now I've changed my mind about and so has DH. If I brought that topic up in my family they'd hang me cause they're VERY pro circumcision, that's why I don't talk about anything controversial with them. 

You ladies are super open minded and tolerant and I love that no one hates on anyone. The world needs more women like you!


----------



## JLM73

I know Campn riiighht?? 
We are all feel good in here , be who you are , do what you like lol I love it.
I only finished all of spartacus a few months ago- totally binged a whole day.
My friend gave me all the episodes UGH! I was so sad to see the "final, final credits" lol like the commercial that's out now. Me and man friend have been binge watching series since I met him in 2007. We used to make breakfast start a series, and go ep to ep straight thru ( or all day moviethons), then we would make a pizza by hand with tons of fresh sausage and cheese and spicy peppers ( ugh gut busters lol)
Ahhhh the good old days!
Here's the ad I meant :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSiD0LkSBl4


----------



## Flueky88

I tell you one of the nastiest things is peeling the foreskin back to put in a catheter only to see they haven't done proper cleaning. Cottage cheesy. But as far as circumcision to each their own. 

Oh yes, J, definitely agree to no breeding parties.

Dobby and campn, I have also been guilty of testing after AF in case it wasn't AF or I was one of those ladies that still got a period while pregnant.


----------



## gigglebox

There is so much to reply on!

Tex, just curious, why did you cheat? I don't know about the piercings...think i'd have to give them a test run before writing the off :haha: but people get textured condoms, so why not a textured penis? Lol

Campn, i had a similar experience, hooked up with this guy from brazil who was uncut. That's a loooooong story...but he was going to stay with me in my apartment, but i wasn't as into him as i was online (oh, yeah, we were talking online for about a year and a half before we met and he was going to stay with me--camera, chat, and phone). Well i panicked one the poor guy was there on day two, and by day three i insisted he get an early flight back home. Honestly, i don't think it was him, it was me and i don't do well with spending a ton of time with people. I get overwhelmed and anxious. It's actually how i knew hubs was "the one"--i'd spend all day with him, but still feel like it wasn't enough time together. 

Also, des is cut but i regret it--this is mainly because they botched it. They didn't cut enough off so he's got this extra skin that still covers his whole bit. I always get the same response from doctors when i ask them about it...they say, "well, better he's got a little extra than too much cut off." ??? Is that the alternative? Wtf? I'm worried about that when he's older. I also worry about caretakers seeing it and what they'll think :( 

Now J after reading about your botched guy experience i'm feeling less ok with it :( i hope if it's weird when he's older, he can make the call of what to do with it and i'll support him and pay for it. 

Also, campn, i did the exact same thing, let hubs make the call. Now hubs is against it and we won't snip the next (but also, i don't care what anyone else chooses. It's the parent's call). 

So i started watching sex and the city....wow. It makes me feel depressed and mad and horny all at the same time. Not sure if i'll continue watching it...they make it seem like every human in existence is flawed majorly in some way. Why does every man they date have an issue? And the women are all bitches. I mean, they all have issues too. Also, i hate miranda's short hair lol


----------



## campn

They loosely circumcised my son so he's still got some skin over it which is fine I think cause it's the best of both worlds, but really I doubt it makes a guy cleaner, if you're a gross guy you'll junk will smell no matter skin or no skin. That's basic hygiene. 

Sex and the city isn't realistic at all! And no judgement here but all of them sleep with everyone like it's their job. Their numbers must be in the 100s HAHAHA! And why is Carrie obsessed over Big like that!? No wonder he ran away :p


----------



## Fern81

:hi:Lurking! 

I read a lot of different threads - much better than watching soaps lol. I think most of us can relate to the no masks, life in its full grimy glory that you ladies discuss on here! :) Whereas a lot of other threads are only ttc related. Maybe I'll join in the conversation one day.


----------



## gigglebox

:dohh: i forgot to say hi to Fluke! Hi Fluke! And hi Fern! I'm very happy we are keeping you entertained and not offended.

I mean, i guess we shouldn't be surprised we have stalkers. We have one of the highest response threads on the main forum page. I guess people are curious how we can keep a discussion in pulling out going for over 500 pages :haha:

Campn, right?! They are all pretty promiscuous. Makes me wonder if that really is a sliver of the living in NYC single pie.


----------



## campn

It does make me envious that they get to live a fun filled life in NYC, while I live in good ole suburbia in the swamps! Haha! 

But their apartments are so unrealistic, like FRIENDS, there's no way a sex columnist who writes once a week can afford an apartment this nice.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I couldn't keep up yesterday! 

Circumcision- I like my men cut. Just as a personal preference and DH likes being cut so I'm sure that's what we'll do. 

So I got my lingerie in the mail and man oh man! I love it. This is the first first time I've bought on yandy but I suggest it if you're cheap like me. Lol one piece I bought was $5! 

Sex and the city, love it. But it's true it gets annoying. And do Campns point about affording the apartment. She never ever could. Lol I honestly don't know how anyone makes it in nyc. Lol


----------



## TexasRider

Well I cheated cause I was unhappy I guess. 1st hubs was abusive and I knew I would stand a better chance of staying away if I had another man... Lame I know. I cheated on the guy I left my husband for cause I was really wild and going out drinking every night and closing bars down then going to work at 7:45 after only a few hours sleep. I was drunk and horny and the new boyfriend wasn't giving it up enough. Plus I honestly don't think I was really ready for a relationship after the divorce. So I ended it and went on a whore fest... Seriously lots of bar trolling and hooking up with guys... Some I had known for a while and some I barely knew... Then after about 6 months of that I met my now husband and settled down lol. I do feel and about it now but it is what it is.


----------



## campn

I really thought my nausea was mild this time but today I'm feeling it hard. Hungry but nothing sounds good, and I don't feel like cooking anything from scratch either. Carbs are the only thing that don't make me hurl but I feel guilty eating carbs every meal!


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> I really thought my nausea was mild this time but today I'm feeling it hard. Hungry but nothing sounds good, and I don't feel like cooking anything from scratch either. Carbs are the only thing that don't make me hurl but I feel guilty eating carbs every meal!

This is exactly how I was. I've gained too much from it already because not only was I eating mostly carbs, I was also starving all the time. Lol 

It'll pass soon enough!


----------



## campn

Breeaa said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> I really thought my nausea was mild this time but today I'm feeling it hard. Hungry but nothing sounds good, and I don't feel like cooking anything from scratch either. Carbs are the only thing that don't make me hurl but I feel guilty eating carbs every meal!
> 
> This is exactly how I was. I've gained too much from it already because not only was I eating mostly carbs, I was also starving all the time. Lol
> 
> It'll pass soon enough!Click to expand...

Bree this makes me feel better about my recent eating habits. I guess whatever it takes to survive the first trimester!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks for the hello, gigs! I hope your appt goes well today. How are your ducks? Did they like snow from Jonas?

Campn, I never watched sex and the city. As far as NYC goes, I don't like it. The culture there is a bit brash and I don't like big cities. Small town for me :) hope your ms gets better

Greenie, wow that's a great deal on lingerie! Also, happy your DH is on the ttc bus.


----------



## JLM73

OMG THIRD retype, and stupid me copied the last in case it didn't send, but restarted computer without saving grrrr

will retype when back


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Tex, don't feel bad about it! I was a total makeout slut in high school. I lost count. It was....not a proud time in my life...but our choices shape who we are and who we're now with, so nothing to regret :thumbup: 

Flueky, thanks for asking about the duckies! They were fine with the snow and spent a great amount of time just standing out in it. However, they were locked in their duck run all week because we couldn't get the door open to let them out into the pasture (snow was tood deep and the cold was making the doors stick). They were not so happy about that....but now it's mostly melted and they're back to happily waddling around in the yard again.

Ok so now that you know about us, you have to divulge a little info on yourself!

PL, did you move this week?

Have shrinky tonight...hoping it goes well. I hate having expectations for conversations though, since they rarely go in the direction you anticipate. 

I also have des' last meeting with the school before he starts his speech therapy. Additionally, i'm looking again at daycare to put him in just for a couple hours a week. I really think the interaction with other kiddos will be beneficial.

BUT, all this has me nerved up :dohh: really considering smoking again. I won't, but man, i want to.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- i think childcare for a few hours a week is great for kids.


----------



## claireybell

Des will LOVE childcare interaction Gigs :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Hope the apt this eve goes well aswell Gigs, will you be going alone or is SO in attendance too?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

gigglebox said:


> Oh i forgot to comment on the wondfos--i like them, however i have no idea how they work since mine have always been (accurately) negative. They have pretty favorable reviews though. Seems the gen con is they're great for early detection, but not progression.
> 
> Ya know, i don't even bother with remakes of anything anymore. They just can't hold a flame to the original. I tried with sound of music live but....it's just not the same. And you can't help but compare! It's the same dang story!
> 
> Again, dobs, love how wholesome you look but naughty you are lol. Hope, let us know if you make any progress with him! I have a friend who was in a similar state. Her guy was super timid with sex, even though they'd been together for YEARS. I think they had the stereotypical fight followed by angry sex, and it was like a "f me like you want to or i'm leaving for someone who will" kind of set up...and he just let go. She said it was the hottest sex she'd ever had.
> 
> Not that i'm encouraging a fight. My point is sometimes they need a little push in the right direction.
> 
> That said, we're pretty vanilla in the sex realm, too. Well...kind of. What can i say, i still love a good toy used on me now and again. Call it leftovers from my lesbian days :haha:

Lol thats actually kind of what happened. Little thing though and we got over it pretty quickly... DH says my weight is a tiny bit of the problem :growlmad: so weve talked about it and were going to get gym memberships together... Cuz I want his 8 pack back too :blush: We also went online shopping together and I had him save a bunch of stuff that he really likes and would like to see me in... :angelnot: gasp.... big insight into what he likes... apparently hes been holding in a lot more than I though, but we picked out a few things were both good with at my current weight and saved about 100 more for when Im comfortable with my self enough to wear them... Actually kind of looking forward to it :):happydance:
not sure if im out yet this cycle... not really feeling any different... trying to not get excited I think i might have convinced myself that theres no way.... :wacko:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I think the interaction at daycare will be great for Des.

Afm, I'm 27 fast approaching 28 and DH is 30. We've been married about 1.5 years and ttc starting May last year after I stopped bcp. I've had a time regulating my hormones and still in process but getting better.

I'm a nurse and I'm really pretty boring. I like reading, gaming, and playing with my nephew :) oh and shooting guns with DH is fun too especially on a pretty day. 

Oh and we have a Chihuahua. She really hated the snow we got we had to shovel a path because she would haven been buried in the snow. 

CB I can't believe you are a lemon now! Seems like yesterday you got your bfp.

Mommy, good luck on your ttc and weight loss journey


----------



## TexasRider

My husband was actually the opposite. When I lost weight he wasn't thrilled. And now that i have put on about 10 of it back he's a happy camper.. Apparently he likes my big butt


----------



## claireybell

Wish i had a bigger butt Lol mines nothing there ha ha! 

Hi Flueky! :) thankyou, its flying by eeeeek!! Are your periods quite scanty or just very irregular with diff length cycles hun?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

TexasRider said:


> My husband was actually the opposite. When I lost weight he wasn't thrilled. And now that i have put on about 10 of it back he's a happy camper.. Apparently he likes my big butt

Ive unfortunately put on almost 40 lbs in the year weve been together... He likes my butt, but still thinks some squats would do me good lol

Its my muffin top and thighs that turn him away.....


----------



## Flueky88

CB, just long and varying length. I had a 35 day cycle then a 2.5 month, then 7 week then 6 week. My last was anovulatory due to stress, my body tried but I was so stressed my temps were erratic and I finally just had my gyn prescribe progesterone to restart my cycle. I'm just patiently waiting for O now and trying not to stress about when I'll O and focus on knowing I will O. Oh and I must weigh in, I love reading "falling" pregnant :) it's cute


----------



## JLM73

OK...third time trying this post since this morning!
ONE MORE TIME! with feeling (as my orchestra teacher liked to say lol)

Gah
*Campn* I'm sure your son will be fine with some skin still there.
Figure uncut, all the skin would "hide" the hole, but since boys "hold it" when peeing he will be able to pul that small amount back :hugs:

Flueky and Fern :hi: glad you have enjoyed this spectacle , that we are lol.
We by far have the most interesting thread, so I am so glad to have a place to talk about something other than TTC at times.
I like the other threads, but they don't have much variety. It's all DPO, CM, CP, IUI IVF, AF, FF, BT, etc hehe lotta letters goin on.

Here we swerve all over the road like a drunken one eyed man with one leg on the pedal and a bad alignment:rofl:
I LOVE <3 these ladies. They make me laugh when I am at the low points!

As for circ stuff- I agree *Flueky* CLEAN your sh*t! WTF??
But then again I have cathed MANY a nasty crotch! We get a nasty build up between lips, just like uncirc men get smegma:sick:
ALL side - CLEAN YO SH*T!!

I have heard my dad was not cut, and when I had my oldest son at 18- it was back in the day where 2 new moms shared a room. When they came to ask about circ...I said not sure. Lady next to me said YES pls!.
They brought her son back a cpl hours later and he SCREAMED the next 2 days whenever he peed. Guess the urine burned the cut??
I was so sad for him that whe they came to me I was like NOOOO!
I don't want my baby screaming lol.
Now I know better, and he is 23. He has NO prob with the ladies, and told me he doesn't have any probs since when UP the skin retracts, and they look the same. I told him if a girl doesn't want to be with you over how part of you looks, then she's not the girl for you, and he agreed.
I mean it never crossed my mind to say "Um yea, I don't like the way that looks! Cut my daughter's labia!"
It's no diff to me with boys.

Funny thing- DS dad was the one I knew who had a botched cut(very jagged looking?!) and when we founf out I was having a boy, He said I want him circumcised. I said why? It's not medically necessary ?
He said"Well he won't be able to have sex bcuz he won't be able to have an erection later! 
:shock::saywhat: OMG I laughed SOOOO hard.
He comes from a VERY religious family, and they warped his thoughts on everything!
I was like "DUDE! Ever take sex ed in middle school?? WTF are you thinking?? The kid wakes UP with a woody every day!" Which is the natural way the foreskin loosens to move back.
Many ppl don't realize the foreskin is attached until they get older.
Ex hub had a botched circ, and had to go back at 8yrs old and have another surg. Apparently when original cut was done, the scar tissue healed so tight, it formed a tight circular band, causig him probs peeing, and many uti's:(
Also, his junk was UGLY with that jagged scar, and he as an adult was overly sensitive ( not in a good way) in some spots when getting oral.

I am def Team Blue, and look forward to not fighting over circ.
I think circ or not, guys need to CLEAN their junk! :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

My DH doesn't like me loosing weight either. Be definantly ia supportive but wishes I didn't. He loves all my curves. 

Mommy- no judgement at all and I totally wish you the best or luck on the weight loss but I really also hope your DH learns to love your size no matter what. I know because I've put on weight in my relationship that it takes a toll on us emotionally and I'm sorry you have the extra roll of your DH saying that.


----------



## JLM73

OK - so I am not due to O until just after V day. 
Got my prep today.
I am gonna use Guaifenessin to help thin cm from cd9-cd14.
I made my own Soft cup from a PBA free bulb syringe ( snot sucker for newborns).
I got only 2 opks, because I always O cd13/14.
I have preseed and will use that with my McGuyver'd soft cup.
I am gonna use muti donors this time, instead of banking on one who may cancel or do dumb sh*t.
Still charting and temping as always.
If I don't get a BFP next time:shrug: I know I have done all I can.


----------



## campn

J- I wish I said no, as soon as they brought my son back to me I had immediate regret. Now most hospitals will advise you against it and tell you there's no medical need, so really by the time my son is a teenager the common thing would be uncircumcised boys in the locker room. 

But I've also been on the opposite side of things and thought circumcision was the thing to do so I understand!


----------



## Flueky88

J, I like the macguyvered soft cup. You really are thrifty and creative. I really hope you can get donors lined up for O and you get your bfp. 

Also yes, all genitals need to be washed properly. I just seem to have to cath men more. Guess it's that darn prostate getting enlarged causing retention. 

I had to put a woynd vac on a labia once. Thankfully the patient was good about hygiene. It was interesting trying to get adhesive to stick though.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

mrs.green2015 said:


> My DH doesn't like me loosing weight either. Be definantly ia supportive but wishes I didn't. He loves all my curves.
> 
> Mommy- no judgement at all and I totally wish you the best or luck on the weight loss but I really also hope your DH learns to love your size no matter what. I know because I've put on weight in my relationship that it takes a toll on us emotionally and I'm sorry you have the extra roll of your DH saying that.

Thanks. He loves me no matter what and we have fun no matter what, just a general preferance thing... kinda hard for him to pick me up against the wall the way he likes when im over weight. :blush: and a few other things he really likes are harder if im heavier because we both get tired faster and it spoils the fun :blush:


----------



## campn

Fluke- Major respect! What ward do you work in? I know nurses see some of the worst things and sometimes not deal with the nicest people. My friend got his shoulder ripped out by a patient once and 2 years later it still hurts!


----------



## Flueky88

I'm home health so I'm in their environment. I'm pretty sure I've been to a method home or two. Also, some very insect ridden homes. That's what gets me. I'm scared up picking up critters particularly bed bugs and lice. It is rewarding though. I think my favorite day was when a goat jumped in my car and the patient said, "Oh that's Lily and she loves to go for rides." 

I hate to hear about your friend's shoulder. It's sad that health care workers can be treated poorly. Everyone should respect everyone! Regardless of gender, social, financial status. 

Oh and congrats on your blueberry :)


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, you've got a blueberry now!!!!! 

Wow things are going fast. When Ttc it seemed like things were taking forever and now time is flying by. At this rate we won't be ready for the baby to com when it's time. 

Nice cup J! Lol Hope it works out this time. 

Flueky, hi! Welcome! 

Gigs, I'm sure he will love daycare! I was so nervous putting DS into preschool this year but hearing him talk about his friends makes me happy. 

As for circumsicion, my DS is. I thought it best at the time. Insurance wouldn't cover it and if done in the hospital it would've been 2,000$ according to my dr. We had it done in my other Drs office for 200 after his pediatrician recommended going there. He was like 6 days old. They gave him a topical anesthetic and it didn't work. He screamed through the entire thing. He screamed for two days straight, he would stop nursing just to cry in pain. It was traumatizing for both DH and myself. I can not put my baby through that again. Watching how it was done made me want to barf and I regret it to this day. What was perfect before looked so strange afterwards. He healed but I didn't. I would give anything to go back and walk out of the office if I could. Needless to say if this is a boy he won't be cut. He was made perfectly and I'll keep him that way. I'm getting anxiety just thinking of it.

I just try to advise anybody who plans to get it done to really research it, I didn't. :cry:


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! It's definitely going by fast and now that I've done this before I'm more anxious cause I know all about the work that needs to be done! We've to buy a few things this time as some expired/broke and I'm already dreading the changes that will happen to my body, not in a shallow way but like my back pain, my swollen feet and fingers, inability to sleep, heartburn, frequent urination AND giving birth!

It's all worth it though! 

Bree- My son also would constantly cry and wouldn't nurse from the pain and I told his pediatrician I think he's in pain and she brushed it off like I was crazy. What babies can't feel pain? If I could go back I'd also leave it like it is. It may look cuter without the skin but are genitals ever cute!? Hehe.


----------



## campn

J- 6 zika cases reported in Florida!? None are pregnant but wow this is spreading so much faster than they predicted! We need a vaccine or something fast. I'm not going outside.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

So happy I live in NH... no mosquitoes here for at least 4 more months...... thats scary...


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed so much today :cry:


----------



## campn

mommyhopeful2 said:


> So happy I live in NH... no mosquitoes here for at least 4 more months...... thats scary...

Those were bitten outside of the States! They just returned home sick.


----------



## TexasRider

Good thing I have no plans on going on a trip outside of the country... I went to Mexico in September though... But I doubt I picked up Zika without knowing it and can pss it on now lol.


----------



## campn

Tex- You're probably safe hun! It's all south of North America so Mexico was probably safe in September. But this sucks so much really, isn't pregnancy hard and stressful enough!?


----------



## TexasRider

Haha yes it is... Especially since I haven't actually succeeded in getting pregnant since I started trying


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> Haha yes it is... Especially since I haven't actually succeeded in getting pregnant since I started trying

How long has it been hun? Have you and your DH gotten any tests done?


----------



## TexasRider

Not long really. I got my Iud out at the end of June. I have an almost 4 year old that we conceived on our second month trying. So this time it's been a little longer but if you take out October -December it's only been 5 cycles. I say take those out cause my cycle went crazy. I had 2 short ones and then a super long one. Last month was only 25 days but I did O. I'm taking 100 mg b6 to help lengthen my LP since it was only 10 days. My OB tested my thyroid and for PCOS and it was normal.


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> Not long really. I got my Iud out at the end of June. I have an almost 4 year old that we conceived on our second month trying. So this time it's been a little longer but if you take out October -December it's only been 5 cycles. I say take those out cause my cycle went crazy. I had 2 short ones and then a super long one. Last month was only 25 days but I did O. I'm taking 100 mg b6 to help lengthen my LP since it was only 10 days. My OB tested my thyroid and for PCOS and it was normal.

Oh you were lucky like us! We conceived DS on the first month so this time has been challenging but sounds like you're just fine! Just not as lucky but still within normal range, really every cycle is 25% if everything is perfect and that's not that high considering all that could go wrong! 

Yeah short LP could be problematic, maybe try a progesterone cram? It may stop your period for a few days.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Officially started bd tonight! Will be bding every other day until confined ovulation. And ohhhhhh man. What a way to kick off! My legs are still shaking.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Officially started bd tonight! Will be bding every other day until confined ovulation. And ohhhhhh man. What a way to kick off! My legs are still shaking.

Woohoo! Have fun! :winkwink:


----------



## Breeaa

What an awful night for me girls. My sweet baby (kitten) went missing. We tore through the whole house looking for her and checked the garage. She wasn't anywhere to be found. We walked and drove around in the dark looking for almost an hour. We finally gave up for the night worried about her getting eaten by coyotes or owls. 

I broke down when we got back. I checked one more time outside in the backyard, then in the front. I went into the garage and called her name in my most pitiful wheeping voice. Then I heard a super faint meow and started bawling like a baby. She was stuck behind a wood board in the garage. The kids asked why I was crying, I guess they don't understand the happy cry yet. I snuggled her until she escaped and now I can go to bed and sleep knowing she is safe. :cry: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flueky88

Texas, hope your LP is longer and you get your bfp.

Green, have fun :)

Brea, hello and so sorry to hear about the kitty causing so much stress. I'm glad she is okay though.


----------



## gigglebox

Ow ow Mrs! GET SOME! *inappropriate whistling*

Bre, sorry your kitty stressed you out! I've gone through those emotions before when my dog got out...except finding him was a mix of relief and anger lol

J, nice ttc kit there! I had to laugh imagining you in the baby items isle looking around thinking, "hmm, what will fit in my vagina?" Hahahahhaha sounds a bit perverse that way lmao

Anywho, maybe this is the winning combo! I hope so, and a perfectly healthy juicy egg is all lined up for release. Who are the donors this time? I know you said there are 2 but did you say who?


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> J- 6 zika cases reported in Florida!? None are pregnant but wow this is spreading so much faster than they predicted! We need a vaccine or something fast. I'm not going outside.

:shock: I know riiight!?! So scary!
We have ALOT of cruises in and out, so I expected it :(
What scared me MORE was they are now saying some cases appear to be transferred from "intimate contact" with an infected person.
WTF is that??? So now I have to worry my donors may be infected???

*Gigs* lol I was totally like that in both the baby aisle AND the cooking aisle.:rofl:


----------



## JLM73

MrsG Awesome plan:thumbup:
Sexy lingerie and a plan- you are gonna be so preggers!


----------



## gigglebox

you dodged my donor question! who are they?


----------



## mrs.green2015

J and Campn! OMG that's so crazy about it spreading though personal contact. The SO of a person who got it while traveling now has it!


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Officially started bd tonight! Will be bding every other day until confined ovulation. And ohhhhhh man. What a way to kick off! My legs are still shaking.

Lol! U go MrsG!! X


----------



## claireybell

Oh Breea bless you, i feel like when one of my kittys goes a wandering & then they just appear, and breathe... So glad new kitten was ok :hugs: 

Im so crappy these past few days with catching up as my tiredness has just knocked me again, keep logging in & then no energy lol! So im going to perise the last few pages now & see what ive missed :)


----------



## campn

Greenie- YEAH BABY! I really really feel good about this cycle for you! Crossing everything tightly for you, although sometimes when I sneeze I pee a little, but I'll try to cross it tighter! <3 

J- what's the 411 on the donors bae!? 

Ladies I've been so irritated and irritable for no good reason. I'm either crying, angry or laughing. I feel like I'm PMSing.


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Oh Breea bless you, i feel like when one of my kittys goes a wandering & then they just appear, and breathe... So glad new kitten was ok :hugs:
> 
> Im so crappy these past few days with catching up as my tiredness has just knocked me again, keep logging in & then no energy lol! So im going to perise the last few pages now & see what ive missed :)

Claire!!! I was just saying I've been so irritated the past few days! At least we aren't miserable alone hun :hugs: I don't even know why I'm miserable?


----------



## claireybell

Campn your a Blueberry yay!! Ah the hormones are miserable sometimes arent they. :( ive had a couple of off days feeling low & hormonal, i look at my scan pics & it perks me up :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Ive started getting braxton hicks aswell, waking in the night for a pee again has re started uhhh maybe thats why im pooped more through broken sleep? Lol


----------



## campn

Claire- Probably hun! Just one night of poor sleep could make the hormones much worse. I hated those Braxton hicks, they made my whole stomach so hard and tense and I hated that crampy feeling.


----------



## claireybell

It pushes on my bladder when it does aswell oh the joys haha! Im avidly awaiting early pops or flutters but nothing yet!


----------



## campn

Claire- With DS I felt the tiniest flutters at exactly 15 weeks! It was so weird, like popcorn popping in my uterus. Hopefully you feel this one so soon!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Campn about feeling good for me. I really do too. Also I just Lol'd at work at the "although although when I sneez I pee a little" sometimes when I have a ton of cm/ on my period and I laugh too hard to or sneez I feel it. And it JUST happened to me earlier. I was laughing so hard AF a coworker I felt my cm move down and I thought "this must be what it's like after child birth when you pee a little, just 100x worse" lol 

CB- Braxton hicks already? I'm sorry. 
All prego ladies- I can't believe you fast the babies are growing. Can't wait until we start seeing whose having what gender.


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> you dodged my donor question! who are they?

Oh lol Sorry One is the donor from my old job who went out of town when I needed the hook up. The other is new- 6'7":shock:
Bit scared of that lol. From a donor registry site.
Not sure if I wanna hassle with young donor again for a third...maybe


----------



## gigglebox

I got my first flutter at exactly 13 weeks. Definitely a weird flutter feeling! And for the record, i neverpeed myself, before or after pregnancy...however now i feel like my bladder is never empty. It's super annoying.


----------



## JLM73

Agreed Gis, I have never leaked pee, but when my bladder is super full, I finish peeing, then if I squeeze abit more trickles out, and again the same , and again!
It's like it never empties all the way!?


----------



## JLM73

:sick: OMG I can't even use preggers as an excuse lol
I made Chorizo sausage, black beans and rice, and Chipotle Mac n Cheese for dinner. It looks so good, but OMG right after I put it on the plate I am so :sick: just smelling it lol...Weird.


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> :sick: OMG I can't even use preggers as an excuse lol
> I made Chorizo sausage, black beans and rice, and Chipotle Mac n Cheese for dinner. It looks so good, but OMG right after I put it on the plate I am so :sick: just smelling it lol...Weird.

Send me your address now!!! I've been watching the Food channel and oh there are some delicious things on there I can hear my stomach growl!


----------



## JLM73

LOL I am a total foodie!
It all smelled and looked so good while making it and then when I plated it stomach did a flip WTH??
An alien has invaded my body lol. I Eat EVERYthing no prob, so WTH is goin on??


----------



## campn

J- that has happened to me before, pregnant and non pregnant! 

I made some baked chicken and it came out SO good my DS ate half of it! Kid who refuses to eat any chicken came running to me when he smelt it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

Uh that is the worst!
I feel bad making fam dinner and not eating it!
No idea WTH is up but :wine: tastes good :rofl:
No idea whats up with food aversion!?


----------



## RexMom2Be

Lovely lovely ladies: been hibernating from BnB as this isn't really a cycle I'm "counting" but I'm so glad to see everyone doing well, I'm not all caught up but I'm glad to see the preggers girls doing well and the rest of ya in good spirits!


----------



## claireybell

I couldnt eat chicken my last pg, GAG!! The smell & everything was just :sick: lol 

The aversions will pass Campn, hopefully sooner than later.. Had mine yukkiness for 4wks ish then it just disapeared over a couple of days! 

My bladders done in, i coughed yesterdsy evening & a lil pee shot out :rofl: god bless panty liners hahaaa!! 

I dont think i felt any flutters or anything with Riley until 16/17 wks or maybe just before 20wk scan?... Second time around is supposd to be recognised sooner but app my placenta is anterior but up very high on my left side do any movements will be on my right early on.. Not expecting to feel anything just yet but you never know! Gigs wow, 13wk flutters thats awesome!


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, from what i understand this is super early. I wasn't positive that was what it was, but the following week it happened during an ultrasound. I also got the rare experience of seeing him "breathing" through my stomach. It's hard to tell, but here ya go: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NZh8CMr6Z3A


----------



## claireybell

I cant view it :( can you post it as a link Gigs?


----------



## TexasRider

Updating to say I think im gonna O in the next couple of days. Monitor went from low yeaterday to high today... Gonna wear hubs out with and last night then again tonight and Friday.. And maybe even saturday if I can manage it!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

You go Texas! Get it girl!


----------



## JLM73

Nothing new here to report.
Mom's idea of calling a truce?
She decided to make a huge ham, and of course needs my "help" with the glaze lol.:roll:
We JUST did this for Xmas.
She refuses to admit it but she really is losing her memory.
Yet another reason I hate to do the house separation- as she will call me all day with inane questions...
It's for the best really tho. I'm gonna try to talk her into getting her next house in a "retirement" community, so she can chat away with folks her age.
Ahh the joys of growing old lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think that would be a great place for her J!

I don't think there's much to report from any of us. I'm not so patiently waiting to ov.


----------



## claireybell

Go Texas!! Ride him cowgirl :haha: 

MrsG hope your getting your groove on aswell hehee!! 

J my Dad was the exactly the same, he would get angry lots aswell for no reason then when he calm down & you chat casually, he'd get upset as he knew his memory was going, was so sad to watch :( him being living alone didnt help but if he lived somewhere with lotsa old folk like you saying about for your Mumsy then it keeps the memory perked up & then they love the company ;) my dad was stubborn & didnt want to move Lol! But def worth thinking about though.. My Dad sadly passed last July at nearly 79, still guts me & my sisters


----------



## claireybell

MrsG forgot to ask, will you be taking progesterone this cycle or did you only take it that cycle once before?


----------



## gigglebox

J, that sounds great. Usually you can transition to assisted living quite easily in those 'hoods :thumbup: you know, if she ever needs it.

And,because y'all asked...here's the latest super secret painting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

Gorgeous painting Gigs :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- that's beautiful! You're so artistic I am absolutely jealous. 

CB- I'm going to take it again starting on cd 18 (just as I did when I fell)


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Texas: go get 'um :)
MrsG: cant be too long now, thanks for the lingerie advice. DH loved that i let him help me pick some out
Clairey: Sorry to hear about your dad :( I cant imagine losing mine, but the stubborn old man will probably still be dancing when my kids get out of college.
J: I feel like thats were im going to be in the next 10 years at some point with my mom. Maybe a supported retirement community would work well. :)

Gigs: gorgeous painting :) looks like my dog when he was a pup :)

My update: 5-6dpo (not really sure how to count it because my temps and opk caught the end of it) but i might be in this cycle as last night i had severe cramping and this morning noticed a bit of spotting so FX. Dont want to test too early but i might test saturday morning. Going to a WWP event with the hubby this weekend and how cool would it be to have them announce it to him in front of all his fellow vets.... lol :p


----------



## claireybell

Excellent MrsG ;) feeling good things for you this cycle hehe!

Thankyou Mommy :hugs: 

I sooo need to get some new bedroom lingerie ha ha SO was literally asking this the other day, def need a bra re sizing though Lol! 

Whats a WWP event Mommy? Oooh il be keeping fingers crossed for dbl test lines this wknd for you hehe!


----------



## JLM73

OOH Gigsey! Is that the wedding gift??
I love that expression on the face lol.

CB So sorry about your dad. Mine went downhill soooo slowly. He passed in 2010 2 months after my DS was born- so that was a tough time, but I know had he been clear minded he would not have wanted to lay in bed wetting himself all day :(
He was a very proud and organized man. So he would never have wanted to live like that - he couldn't hold a fork nor write anymore, and called me the wrong name lol.
I agree when old folks stop being active- the mind goes faster.
That's what my mom is doing now, being depressed and complaining alllll day.
I keep telling her she's gonna end up like my dad.
His memory went at abou 69/70?? But he didn't pass away until 75.
My mom is 75 now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks CB! It's still super early but I'm already atatting to doubt I'll ovulate. Trying to stay positive though.


----------



## claireybell

Ah J, sorry about your Dad aswell :hugs: yeah my Dad always repeated himself from a much younger age from what i can remember but it started getting worse late 60's id say, my grandad on mums side had Dementia aswell & he always forgot her name & sometimes never recognised her :( Anyhoooow.. Onto a more happier subject lol! 

Im watching 50 shades of grey haha! Alone :) :) 

MrsG always have hope of ovulation hun, you def ovulate as previous proof :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, beautiful painting. Your are so talented! 

Texas, woohoo for high fertility :)

Green, try not to doubt yourself it will increase stress and that can delay O for sure. It's a bit silly but I tell myself every day, occasionally multiple times " I will O, my egg will be fertilised, and implant. I will have a baby in 9 months". It just helps to have positive thinking. I'm also keeping myself busy with non ttc stuff so I don't obsess.

Campn, hope you are feeling better today.

CB sorry to hear about your father.

J, your mom is a real piece of work. I'm sorry she is such a negative influence in your life.

Mommy, good luck. Fx for BFP.

I wonder if pacific was able to make her trek to her DH.

Afm, nothing much. Working, reading, being patient as possible :)


----------



## mommyhopeful2

claireybell said:


> Excellent MrsG ;) feeling good things for you this cycle hehe!
> 
> Thankyou Mommy :hugs:
> 
> I sooo need to get some new bedroom lingerie ha ha SO was literally asking this the other day, def need a bra re sizing though Lol!
> 
> Whats a WWP event Mommy? Oooh il be keeping fingers crossed for dbl test lines this wknd for you hehe!

WWP is the Wounded Warrior Project. its for veterans. a way to get info to them about resources and events to get their mind off things. My hubby was in the Army in Iraq and Kuwait.


----------



## JLM73

Thx* Flueky*...How did you make that name anyhow?? Always wondered lol.

OMG Xmas in February we have a brown sugar glazed ham, dressing, mashed potatoes and candied yam LOL OMG so good.
But yea, mom is off her rocker lol:haha::munch:


----------



## mrs.green2015

You're making me hungry j!


----------



## DobbyForever

Catching up on posts, but have you heard about the cdc and alcohol warning? They're not playing around anymore


----------



## DobbyForever

K one page down... Gigs, super awesome painting!

J, that food looks delish!

K ran out of energy :(. Sorry the anxiety is taking its toll. Shopping for two baby showers then finding out a coworker is pregnant... Just got off the phone with my shrink. Sigh WINE where art thou?


----------



## Flueky88

Oh dobby :hugs: I'm so sorry. You need some wine asap!!

J, it is/was my nickname. It's a play at my very German maiden name. Yup, so people starting calling me flueky.


----------



## DobbyForever

Neat! I wondered about it too. :)

I'm three fistfuls deep into some flaming hit cheetos and already halfway through flute #2 of rosé lol. Promised the therapist I would walk my dogs every day but that can start tomorrow ;)


----------



## TexasRider

I am currently soaking in a bathtub and drinking beer like no tomorrow... It was a rough day... Long story short the hubs new truck almost had to go back due to the financing company being dicks. And the car lot had already sold his old truck to someone else. Luckily I was able to get my credit union to loan me to money to keep it but it was stressfull getting it all done today. 

Oh and I got a positive OPK tonight! Hoping for a peak on my monitor tomorrow... But either way we are BDing for the next 3 nights!!


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed Tex!


----------



## JLM73

Just wanted to say....no matter how bummed out I am about a stage of TTC, you ladies bring me back from the ledge lol.
I LOVE you all.

I have a thing for unique art- and that includes music...
Please add this on bcuz I think this guy is so amazing and sexy in that unique way...UK artist Jack Garrat:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6V8s98NYO0


----------



## gigglebox

Messed up my back again, been doped up on muscle relaxers and anti inflam's all day. Plus Des has a new game thing on the ipad and i've been working on art.

Dobs, i saw that about FAS. My thought is....how could they possibly link the two? I mean the list of symptoms they have are of even very minor things, like adhd, which is often misdiagnosed in kids anyway. I don't know....seems fishy, but i'm no expert.

Anyway sorry anxiety is getting to you :( do you ever do deep breathing exercises? Those have helped me this week. 

J, that food looks fabulous! So jealous of the yams! 

Ok, survey question for you all...if you went to a farmer's market, what fruit or veggie would you most likely buy?

Last thought of the night...i'm honestly not symptom spotting, but i've just realized i'm 5dpo and my boobs don't hurt one bit. :shrug: could be all the meds today...but they haven't hurt yet...


----------



## gigglebox

I'd love to "ass" it on but i can't view it :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- hugs. There's always tomorrow. 

Gig- I buy whatever is in season especially fruit. Like strawberries and peaches. They're my fav. We also buy cherries a lot from farmers markets.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

everything.... all i have here is walmart and I hate it....


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, strawberries but I am too lazy to get cash to go. I'm not a big fruitie/veggie person. Plus, we do blue apron now.


----------



## campn

I've been reading but I've felt like poo all day and about to cry all the time now, but I wanted to send lots of baby dust to those about to ovulate!

Dobby- Big hugs to you hun, hot Cheetos seem so fitting!


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Just wanted to say....no matter how bummed out I am about a stage of TTC, you ladies bring me back from the ledge lol.
> I LOVE you all.
> 
> I have a thing for unique art- and that includes music...
> Please add this on bcuz I think this guy is so amazing and sexy in that unique way...UK artist Jack Garrat:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6V8s98NYO0

Ok.. I really have NO idea who this is?! HAHAA!! 

Ah i love you J :) your awesome :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I actually love all you lady bugs :hugs: it always perks me up when im having a rubbish day or feeling hormonal! :)


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I hope today is a better day and you can enjoy your weekend.

Texas, goodness that sounds like a nughtmare. I'm glad you got it sorted though. Also, woohoo for positive opk!!

J, wow that was amazing that he played guitar, keyboard, sang, etc. I'm definitely not that talented. Sometimes I wonder if I can walk and talk lol

Gigs, oh goodness. I hope your back starts to improve soon. Also, in response to your question. I absolutely love nothing more than a tomato that is homegrown or from farmers market. I NEVER buy store bought tomatoes anymore (except canned). Also, love watermelons from farmers market.

Campn, sorry it's been a bad day. Don't worry about not responding. 

CB, yes, I agree. I've had some crappy days and looked at this thread to lift my spirits.


----------



## gigglebox

Flueky what's going on in your life? Has all the snow melted yet? Our was all but gone, but we woke up to a dusting this morning.

Ladies...I'm a bit concerned that my usual pms symptoms aren't popping up...i was getting very used to the idea of waiting, now I'm freaking out a little...


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Well ladies, I am off to pack for my spa weekend. Wont be back on till Sunday. Love you all and I'll see you on the flip side :)


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, you mean in opposite no symptoms = positive pg test? Oh the irony lol! How many dpo did u say u roughly were? 

Oooh a lovely dpa wknd! Enjpy Mommy!


----------



## claireybell

Was somebody possobly peeing on a stick this wknd? I cant remember lol


----------



## gigglebox

Enjoy your weekend hope! That sounds absolutely lovely and i'm jealous.

Cb, yup, that's what i'm afraid of. I realized yesterday my boobs don't hurt at all, when they usually hurt feom about 1-2dpo up under cd1-2. Also i usually start getting a ton of spots on my face around this time and nothing yet :-k 

I'm 6dpo right now...if some miracle occured and we caught this cycle, it was either from sex 4-5 days before O (when my cm was super creamy and i assumed i wasn't fertile; it was right before we decided to put ttc'ing on hold) or 1 day before O (he pulled out, but went back in, similar to the situation that started this thread).


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhh... If you are Gigs, it will all be fine hun :hugs: plus.. It would def be a girl i reckon that many days before O'ing..!


----------



## gigglebox

Unless it was pull out sex, then def team blue lol

Omg what is my life?

Gotta stay distracted. About to buy more canvas.


----------



## claireybell

Lol what will be will be :) 

whats the next Canvas of or undecided yet?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ok I need to vent. 

As you all know we have a puppy. Who is a ton of work (obviously he's a puppy) and I take care of everything. We have no backyard right now. So I take him out front and play and then take him out 2-3 time in the middle of the night to go potty. I make dinner, clean and work out. Oh and all DHs laundry. Anyway I'm used to it and it's fine when he's working nights which is like 60 or more hours a week. But lately he's been days and it's m-Thursday 10 hours / day so only 40 hours. Same as me. And he doesn't help and acts like he's soooo busy with work. I admit a few hours a week I work from home so it looks like I get home sometimes early but I'm still working! I just am frustrated and he doesn't get how much I do. It makes me question being able to have. A baby now. Even with pregnancy I'll be even more tired than i already am. His answer is "don't plan anything Saturday or Sunday were cleaning all day" but it's not about that! All i want is him to take care of dinner without me asking or even just getting up with the puppy in the middle of the night.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh sometimes men can be so clueless. My husband is like that... He will help if I ask him to do something but I want him to do it without me asking... And he's getting better about it but it is frustrating.


----------



## campn

Green- True men are clueless! Just assign him jobs you need done that day. My DH will help only if I ask that he helps with a specific chore at a specific time. They're really bad at multitasking compared to us, so while I'm making coffee and thinking about everything I need to get done that day his only thought is "coffee, now" 

Also prepare him for having a baby now, he'll need to change diapers, help with baths, rock the baby, help with the feedings and all that. Luckily men have very low testosterone after they've kids so all of his manly hobbies and distractions are gonna go down.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG my SO is the same, i generally think its a bloke thing! I work p/t aswell & sometimes il come home from work & hes too lazy to put the dishwasher on or empty it, dirty plates in sink! Grrr gets me annoyed just typing it, i always tell him & then hes like 'oh.. Yeah sorry!' Uhhh! 

Feel your pain, def just list a couple of things to get him to help, i think unless we ask them, they expect we're doing all good & dont need the help! Im shattered tired all the time & more so know..


----------



## mrs.green2015

I totally get men are like that. But even when I ask him to do something he acts like its the worst thing ever! And how dare I ask when he's been at work all day! It's like uhh ya so have I remember? Most of the time he says "I'll do it later" and never does no end up doing it the next day. I'm just really over it. Especially with a dog I didn't want!


----------



## campn

Green- <3 sorry hun. Sadly men are really lazy about house stuff cause their moms didn't really teach them to help. My MIL told me and DH that he should only help me with our newborn on the weekends only. Like really!? So the rest of the week he shouldn't even flinch!? 

If he is the one who wanted the dog he should take care of it, or it should go back to where it came from.


----------



## gigglebox

Men absolutely SUCK at anticipating other people's needs, the same way we SUCK at approaching anything without getting emotions involved. The key is to be tactful about bringing up your frustrations, without making him feel attacked. Like, "hey honey, could we maybe take turns taking the dog out at night? I'm feeling a but overwhelmed and exhausted with everything recently." Or just attack him with your frustrations and make up later LOL

I agree though, if the dog is essentially his, he needs to take care of it.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, i am working on a painting of a german shepherd now. I liked the color scheme of the last painting so much, i'm going to do the GS in the same style.


----------



## claireybell

Absolutly! If he wanted the dog first off & you've been left to deal with everything, he should def help out abit more with it.. 

growing up my dad wanted a dog & she was a massive handful, esp for my mum! So my mum gave my dad an ultimatum.. So the dog went, yrs later they divorced anyhow but she wish she went earlier & not the dog :rofl: 

sounds like another awesome masterpiece on the way Gigs :)


----------



## JLM73

:trouble:
Alright dammit! Let THE dog Lady chime it,
1- stop giving the little firball water past say 7-8 pm. That way he won't need to wee middle of the night.
2- Not sure if you are crating, but dogs naturally don't wanna pee/poo where they sleep. If you wanna double insure this idea, buy some stainless steel "coop cups" ( bowls that can be hung on the crate bars by either bolt or hooks).
*CRATE him*. People think it's mean, but it's not. Dogs consider it their den, and will not pee/poo where they sleep. 
All my dogs when young are crate trained. They are fed in there as well as get treats in there and love it that will help enforce the "den" mentality.
3- Since hubs brought the furball home without consulting you first, Damn straight he needs to be the one doing the early a.m. take out!

AFM nothing new or interesting here. Donors are still wishywashy so will see when O time comes, as I am only cd2 bleh and HATE AF.

CB Jack Garratt is AMAZING! He's not only a one man band- dude literally sings, plays keyboard, drum machine, guitar, and mixes sound all at once by himself- but he is super humble.
Here's another good clip by him. Right click the vid and you should be able to copy the url to play one google etc.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGfauP5IRsY


Dogs naturally hate pee/poo where they eat even more. So feed the lil rascal inside the crate. (treats too)
3- I fully back the other ladies that HE brought the fuzz butt home without consulting with you, so Hubs needs to do the early a.m. take out if nothing else.
4- Since pups is NOT a little 6-8 wk old pup, here is NO reason in the world he has to got out more than once overnight.
Crate him. or if you can make space in a bathroom or laundry room, paper train him. (use a baby gate to make a small space)
It's groww- but smaearing a streak of his poo on a piece of newspaper will lure him to it.

AFM lazyyyy. I hate AF as it is, and this is cd2 bleh.
None


----------



## JLM73

above


----------



## gigglebox

I didn't even think to ask that question! I have had great success with crate training too, and when they're older/more trustworthy, they get free reign of the house. An easy training trick with that is to just say "go to bed" every time they go in their crate, and give them a snack. Do it without closing the door at first. Over time, it's all you'll have to say to get them in there when you leave the house, for example. 

J, sorry the witch is here, but you're already cycle day two! Or, as i'm going to optimistically call it, 2 days pregnant!


----------



## mrs.green2015

we crate him. But he's having a hard time because DH work schedule changed so he used to go out when he got home and then when I got up but he's all confused. DH took the dog all day today and gave me some alone time. Don't get me wrong I love the puppy but still wasn't my choice!


----------



## gigglebox

Glad you got a break! Give us an updated photo when you get a chance. We need puppy squee.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haven't caught up but I saw crate in bold lol. I have to second J, crates = your best friend. Honestly, I used to even crate my puppies when I was home. I forgot what the ratio was. But it was for every x hour they were out and about it was x amount of time in the crate. I always let them have a potty opp first. BUT I really recommend what J is saying. Pick the water bowl up or toss it out at 7pm. I NEVER let my dogs drink past that time, and I have NEVER had my dogs wake me up to go potty at night unless they have diarrhea and can't help it lol. My dogs also never whine to be let out in the morning unless they REALLY have to go (i.e. I have a hangover and overslept by like 7 hours). I wake up and they are just sitting there watching me and waiting.

And agreed with the phrase and treat. My dogs get a dental treat each time they go in their crate and they LOVE their dental treats. So any time I go in the room they actually RUN into the crate and get super excited hahaha.


----------



## Flueky88

I must agree on crate training. It's how I've trained dogs.

Gigs, not much. Had super busy day at work today. Went grocery shopping and picked up a pizza :) the snow melted the end of last week as it started warming, thank goodness.

Looks like some more snow and freezing rain on Monday. Ugh, I hate driving in that crap. Maybe they will salt roads this time.

Cb, I'm not testing. Other than opks. Waiting to O is very boring for me as the earliest has been CD 26. 

Well I hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## JLM73

Grrr damn delete whe I press backspace!
MrsG I agree take hte water awya at 7/8pm. He'll be fine.
We think crates are cruel. but really they are the equivalent of doggy bedroms. 
They love to sleep there, nap there, eat there, and like Dobkins said :
I use Go To Bed as the command to go to the crate.
SOmetimes when we are eating some yummy food at the table, the dog runs to his crate waiting for some scraps lol.

My mom is botching this every day with feeding my nullmastiff at the table grrrr
:growlmad:
I keep telling her to stop encouraging bad behaviors!


----------



## DobbyForever

Snow? What is snow? :coolio:

Awww J! That sucks! My first boyfriend taught my first dog to growl excessively while she played, and I cannot get her to stop. It's annoying af. Or like SO lets the dogs on the couch so now I just have to let them on the couch. Stop undermining my authoritah!


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto...hubs has trained one of ours to bark anytime someone whispers a question. ("Who's here?" "What's that?" "Where?") 

Just had de ja vu


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh my back is killing me x.x. Does it make me an old lady if I go to bed at 8:30?


----------



## campn

Dobby- how are you feeling today!?

Wishing all of you a wonderful weekend ladies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok. Had an exhausting day trying to get my kids caught up/assessments graded/psycho parent/annoying cousin. I did walk the dogs for almost an hour. My therapist reminded me that it's just the depression that convinces me I don't have the energy to do anything, and sometimes I have to just start doing something before the motivation comes back. So we made a plan that I have to walk my dogs every day even if just for a little bit and I need to do research on low impact exercise.


----------



## campn

I'm glad you're walking a bit! I'd love to do that but now I'm terrified of that BS zika. Look up on YouTube there are so many free workouts! Tony Horton is my favorite online trainer so maybe see if he has some free videos online! 

Are you done with the showers yet!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sigh. No. Well, I guess my other shower was cancelled.  so now I have to see her one on one which us worse imho. As for work, my coworker is trying hard to shield me. It's really sweet. Had a few more priers today asking why I wasn't at ta glorious shower I decorated. Cuz $10 at party city.... Literally baby shower decor in a kit r_r lol

So weird to think you have Mosquitos right now . The California life/struggle is so not real


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, worry not. I did my own research on it, and this is what i found... In the area of Brazil where the population of mosquitos carrying the disease is highest, babies born with the microphaly condition was less than .01%. People who are infected with zika have only 20% chance of showing symptoms. There is also no scientific evidence zika is the reason for the microphaly. They just theorize that because the incidences of cases of both increased at the same time in Brazil. BUT having it does not mean your baby will for sure be screwed.

That said, it is always best to err on the side of caution. I will personally douse myself in spray when mosquito season starts. 

Dobs, i'm jealous of your lack of bugs in general. Also your fair weather. You too, J...i can't wait for spring. Anyway what do you mean you'll have to meet one on one with the other pregnant chick? 

I once threw a wedding shower at work on, like, a $15-20 budget for decor. People were blown away....pretty much all it was were fake diamonds scattered down the center of the conference room table, some paper bells, and streamers. I'm like...dang, y'all are easy to impress.

Boob update: still don't hurt. :-k


----------



## claireybell

Im guessing you will be awaiting your period Gigs & then testing if nothing shows?.. 

:test: 

Lol


----------



## TexasRider

I'm 99% sure I ovulated. Had a great temp rise this morning. We didn't get to BD last night cause I felt like shit. But I got the 2 nights before o and used preseed so I am hoping it did the trick. If not at least it looks like I have ovulated for the last 2 cycles!!

I have no dog so I can't comment on the training. Hubs had one before we got pregnant but after the baby came she went to stay at his moms. Long story.. She's very gentle she just preferred it over there. Probably cause she gets more treats lol. We still watch her all the time though when they go out of town and she does just fine. She's old. Like 12 years old. So she probably won't be around much longer and that's sad. She's been a good dog. Hubs wants another one for our daughter but I said not until summer that way I can have more time to take it outside during the day etc


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, the plan is to test wednesday if my symptons stay away. 

What kind of dog(s) does everyone have? I forget. J you have a mastiff and some smaller fluffy dog, right? We have a boston and a frechie boston mix. I love smushed face breeds <3


----------



## claireybell

No dogs here, 2 Cats :)


----------



## claireybell

& slightly excited about possible testing on Weds gigs


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh so jealous! I really want a cat again. Mine passed a couple years back from kidney failure. Hubs despises cats so it's unlikely we'll get another any time soon...i really want a muted calico.


----------



## mrs.green2015

We have two cats. One is an outside cat and the other inside. Although our outside cat comes in occasionally and sleeps. Even though she has a huge house of her own outside lol the other cat is totally my baby probably because she has a huge personality. 
Our puppy is half walker hound and half German shorthair pointer but at this point he looks all pointer. I'll see if I have a new pic. He's already 32 pounds and not even 4 months old yet. 

Gig- how many dpo will you be Wednesday?


----------



## TexasRider

We have fish... And that's it lol. My husbands dog that went to live with his mother is a pit bull and no home is the sweetest big baby I have ever met. She liked it at mother in laws better since there were other dogs and cats there and she wasn't alone. Plus she had more room to roam.


----------



## mrs.green2015

This was a couple weeks ago but it's the most recent one that shows his whole body.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also, all you wondfo opk users out there.... I shouldn't be getting a positive I'm only cd 10 but on other test the line gets darker gradually over a few days. Mine are almost completely white. Are they normally super faint and then BOOM positive? I've heard other opks do that. Or how many days before surge do you start to get a second line?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I've went to bed a couple of times at 830 after a really hard day. I'm not a night owl anyways though. 

Campn, hope you are well today.

Texas, good luck. I think you had your bases covered :)

Greenie, wow so big for so young. I actually haven't delta with puppy in a long time.

Afm, we just have our one spoiled rotten Chihuahua. She is perfect though. Only has about 3 barks when door bell goes off just to let you know. She doesn't bark at people or tries to bite them. When I first met DH and he said he had one, I felt a little hesitant. She is wonderful though. She smiles when we come home too. Okay sorry for bragging on my fur baby. Oh and she weighs 6lbs


----------



## TexasRider

My Wondfos this month weren't very dark at all until I got my positive. Then it was very positive. I only had a few this cycle and waited for a high on my monitor to start testing so I only did 2 opks. On on cd 12 that was negative and one on 13 which was positive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, my opks do that. They are all over the place: line, no line, almost positive then totally negative... Then one day BOOM SHAKA LAKA

Gigs, she cancelled the shower for some mystery reason and told people to meet her one on one. Honestly, if I hadn't bought her gifts I would just go to her registry and send it to her house and call it a day. Although it is right next to party city and I do have to go so I could return what I have.... Also excited to see some tests!

Tex, that definitely looks like an O spike to me! FXed!

Flueky, do you take your dog everywhere? I always wanted to be Max from 2 Broke Girls and pretend to be that girl who "brings her tiny dog everywhere, so what?" Lol

Here is my 40lbs of trouble.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

I am down to my two dogs and three GLOveFish. Stupid HOA. SO bought my glofish for Christmas lol. The original 7 all died but one green one so we call it our love fish
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg I just have to say how cute all your puppies are!!! We also have three, a German shepherd, golden retriever and mini schnauzer. If we didn't want children I'd probably get a few more! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Awww the doggies are so cute!!! 

Dobs, yeah those fish have to be added gradually...you have to cycle the tank first or the filter gets overwhelmed and everything dies. I love keeping fish but not all the scientificcy parts of it.

Hmm, weird about the coworker...maybe something bad is happening with the pregnancy. I hope not though...how far along is she?

Mrs, i think you asked, but i'll be 11dpo on Wednesday. I'm already debating if i should test tuesday instead lol


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG Future, that was SO's thing for trying to get me off the kid train before we were TTC. He was like... just think, the less kids we have the more dogs we can have lmfao he was joking but not joking hahaha

Gigs, test on Tuesday!!! 

I just messaged her to check in so we'll see if/when she talks. She was my high school color guard coach. She listened me and all of my suicidal thoughts in high school, and many times talked me off a ledge. So I hope if something happened she would let me know. She is at 31 Weeks and 3 days.

And I hate the science behind fish. I usually have good luck overloading the tank at first, especially with danios (which GloFish technically are). I'm too impatient to cycle (unless it's salt water) but with freshwater I just dumped them in lol. I do use special conditioners and moss balls and things like that, but I read that GloFish are not hardy so my bad. :(

Side note... Blue Apron is delish. Eating my Sage Biscuit pot pie leftovers right now and yum.

And thanks! I kind of have a rule that if I'm taking care of it then it has to be cute. I'm shallow ;) I was between her and a male Sheltie puppy, but I don't know. There was just something about her that I knew instantly she was the sister my dog needed.


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Ahhh so jealous! I really want a cat again. Mine passed a couple years back from kidney failure. Hubs despises cats so it's unlikely we'll get another any time soon...i really want a muted calico.

Ah im sorry :( its devastating losing pets.. My SO wasnt fussed on cats until he saw my friends cat litter of kittens.. Awww he was kitten broody then haha! We have a black short hair & a Bengal cross tabby :)


----------



## claireybell

Aww MrsG is your puppy a Dalmation?


----------



## DobbyForever

CB!!! You're an orange!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Heres my girls :) 

The tabby/bengal cross is 'Missy' & the sleek black ninja looking on is 'Molly' 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7mkab9hr.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

I know arhhhh 15wks today omg!! Freaking scary lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

An orange!!! How exciting. Can't believe it's going buy soooo fast. Your kitties are adorable. 

He's not Dalmatian. But everyone asked us that lol. People stop is constantly at pet co. He's half walker hound (bottom pic) and half German shorthair pointer (top pic)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Also, all you wondfo opk users out there.... I shouldn't be getting a positive I'm only cd 10 but on other test the line gets darker gradually over a few days. Mine are almost completely white. Are they normally super faint and then BOOM positive? I've heard other opks do that. Or how many days before surge do you start to get a second line?

Greenie- Sometimes when I tested nothing was there at all and a day later much darker then hours later it was positive. The LH surge sometimes isn't strong until a point when estrogen is at the peak. Keep BDing cause things change fast!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks for all the opk advice ladies. I've only ever used one brand (except when I tried the digital) and there's always a line and these were blank and I was confused!


----------



## campn

Awww I love all the pet pictures!! They're all so gorgeous. I miss my dog a lot :( maybe we'll get another in a few years. 

Tex- Yay for ovulation! 

Clairey- 15 weeks!! How!? Just 5 more weeks and you'll be half way there, that's so crazy. I think you mentioned you'll find out the gender right!? Eeeeek!


----------



## gigglebox

I tried 3 males guppies as my first fish at home (i had a betta on my work desk) and two of them ganged up and killed one, and there was a bacterial bloom and my whole tank got cloudy all in 25 hours....i returned them and got another betta lol

And OMG KITTIES! They are so cute!!!

Dobs good call on the mix. Shelties are sweet and smart but they age very poorly...

And, yeah, i'll be testing tuesday. I have my therapy thingy tuesday night so if it's positive, maybe she can help me digest this news...i have no idea what my reaction will be haha. Plus that'll be 10dpo.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, already trying to now talk myself into a 9 dpo test lol...no patience here. No self control.

Heres my current WIP
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

But gigs.. 8dpo tomorrow... Hahaa!! Wow look at that canvas painting already! I love the colours aswell :thumbup: 

I agree with Campn, opks can change from neg to positive over like a day or so, mine did the cycle i got my bfp :) it was only a good positive for 1 day, all the rest were blank & really light.. Keep baby jigging hehe even if ya tired or annoyed at hubs Lol! Your puppy is adorable though MrsG :)

4 weeks & 3 days u til scan day Campn ahhhhh! Its gonna be here & gone before i know it eek! Yes def finding out the sex ;) Whens your next scan Camps?


----------



## DobbyForever

CB, your kitties are gorgeous! And the time is going by so quickly. Can't wait for your next scan/sex reveal.

Gigs, that piece is looking killer so far! Testing Tuesday would be good especially if you have an appointment later that day to help process whatever the outcome.

Campn, any thoughts on what breed or would you just head to the shelter? I always use online shelter profiles because I'm picky lol.

Gigs again, yeah my 6 year old shelter has GI problems at least once a year. Honestly, we're at the point where if she poops blood for one day I don't even bother rushing her to the vet. Just switch her to the GI food for a week and all is well. And she is cray. She is quiet for a Shellie which is saying something Lolol. But she is curled up with me right now :)


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Dobs :) they are my baby girls lol probs the only girls il get really as im expecting 'its a boy' on the scan day ha ha! 

Your dog is gorgeous & looks like she gets abit cheeky sometimes ha ha! Im really rubbish with dog breeds but pics i can say 'oh my friend has that dog' lol! Ive just noticed your ff chart has disapeared from your signature block.. Are you avoiding 'hot' days of the cycle instead of bc now :)


----------



## Flueky88

Picture is gorgeous, gigs!! I love German Shepherds. I really want one but I want my yard fenced so it can't get out on road, 55mph not good.

Dobby, we don't take her into stores except Lowe's or Pet Smart. I wish we could take her everywhere. She loves drive thru though. I'll post a pic of her sometime :)


----------



## campn

Claire- I'm not sure when my next scan is! The doctor hasn't mentioned it but I'll ask next week on my appointment! We are def finding out the gender too!

Dobby- I want a more friendly dog next time that doesn't suffer from anxiety problems cause my last one had terrible anxietiy they wanted to sedate her to just groom her. I also use shelters so hopefully maybe a schnoodle? They don't shed or even sweat if they're outside and they're great with kids.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just had lunch with my family. My mom said I'm finally ready for a kid end she already told her job she is quitting or going part time when I get pregnant. My stepdad said I should just get pregnant and SO will just deal lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I took my chart out so I don't obsess over what cd I am on. Also less likely to temp if i take it down. But now that my parents made those comments lolol.... Idk


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, how frustrating. Purebreds, man...they got issues. My boston is epileptic and has had an mri on his brain and has liver issues...i am frankly surprised he's made it this long lol. He has puked in the house twice today, once into a floor vent and then onto our shad rug :dohh: but i love my old man, i hope he hangs around a lot longer <3 

Thanks for the feedback on the painting so far ^_^ i'm pretty stoked about it. This is one i'll be fine with not selling haha


----------



## gigglebox

Omg dobs! That's a lot of incentive! Maybe it's time to have "the talk" with SO under the new circumstance...


----------



## DobbyForever

He won't be on board. Stepdad says I should just do it and tell him later lolol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I like your stepdad dobs! Lol didn't you say if you did get prego he'd be happy? I say if he would be happy once it happened go for it


----------



## DobbyForever

he'll be happy once the initial shock/stress/tri 1 is over


----------



## mrs.green2015

Then forget the super bowl! I'm on team get dobs pregnant!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao!!! We haven't had sex in a month and I won't ovulate until mid week anyway and he goes home Monday morning


----------



## campn

I'm on that team! Dobby- My mom had 5 kids and I don't think once she told my dad she was trying. Bazzinga! I'm pretty sure that's what all women did starting with mother Eve! Just get him a bit tipsy and say you're not ovulating anytime soon and BAM. 

Maybe it's not the most honest thing to do but hey, I bet you tell white lies sometimes :p

So ladies I'm drinking ginger tea for the nausea and the irony is its making me more sick.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, drunken super bowl sex. That might just do it!

Awww campn, sorry you're feeling ill :(

Not to be all MEMEME but i think i might test Monday now lol...boobs still feel awesome. 

Campn, wasn't lack of pms symptoms your first clue?


----------



## campn

Gigs- Yeah!! I usually got sore boobs but in my BFP cycle they felt heavy but not sore, and I didn't break out like I usually do! Yay for testing! Are you still going to put TTC on hold?
You can be MEMENEME. We love the gigs! 

I'm having slippery mucousy discharge down there you guys, it used to be the creamy stuff but now it's the gross stuff, mucus plug building up? I think DH doesn't wanna touch me...


----------



## Breeaa

Woohoo for your mom and step dad Dobs!! Having family on board is always comforting. 

Sorry you're feeling sick campn. I remember thinking the end of the first trimester and sickness would never end at 7 weeks. Ugh I was miserable. It'll go by quick! 

CB, cute kitties!!! I love my kitties so much! &#55357;&#56845;

Woohoo for testing soon Gigs! 

Looks like you're getting close to O Mrs. Fx

J, I think moving away from your mom sounds like a fantastic idea. I don't know how you've dealt with her. Reading your stories gives me anxiety. A retirement community sounds like a great idea!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay for moving up testing date gig!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello ladies :) I'm back :)


----------



## gigglebox

I am so impatient lol, not sue that should be encouraged :p

Yes, i still intend to put ttc on hold if I'm not knocked up. Hubs wants a new job, too...so not the best timing right now but it is what it is. I'm either pregnant or my body is being extremely merciful this cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

Well, i've been working my ass off today. Hubs and I also started a garden bed (laid down the organic matter) and I've been hunched in a chair painting for hours....my back is going to kill tomorrow.

Here's the painting! I thought it was avatar worthy. This is definitely one of my faves.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg gigs I love that painting!! I am set to O either today or tomorrow.. So tempted to do the deed without protection but terrified of Zika as we are set to get married in Mexico in April! I am so impatient and a couple of glasses of wine deep! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww future that is a dilemma. Go with your gut!

Gigs, love the finished version. You finished so quickly! Yay for the garden bed.

Well SO won't have sex with me. So I'm out before I even started. Again lol but not lol


----------



## claireybell

Morning chicks :wave: 

Gigs, your finished Art is bloody awesone girl!!!! I'd keep that one aswell :) you should also do some smaller canvas pieces like 3 together that make one long picture.. You could gets loads up together & sell them at those Fete/Craft fayres, they'd sell instantly! Ooh & when are u thinking of poas - tomorrow? Hehee

Dobby i like your Stepdads thinking Lol! I used to tell SO that near my ovulation i wasnt due to ov yet or hadnt had a temp shift etc so there was no stress in ttc hahaa it worked! I think it'll happen when it happens but blokes (esp when unplanned stuff) they always overreact at first & then calm down after a day or so of thinking practically!

MrsG hows your cm looking? I see a temp dip on your chart yesterday.. Wonder if its a pre-ov dip eee :thumbup: show us ye opks lol

Future, congrats on getting hitched in Mexico come April :) The Zika maybe abit more under control then.. Also, would you mind not getting drunk at your wedding? ;)

Hi Breea, your a Plum hehe! Hope your doing ok?

Ah Camps, sorry your sickness is giving you grief still, hopefully it'll pass in just a matter if weeks.. Mine faded away around 10.5-11wks ish, 4.5 wks of sicky hell! You should have a look online or in a pharmacy as you can buy those bracelet/bangles which are meant to ease pg sickness, il find a link x


----------



## claireybell

Found you a link Campn, they ask which country aswell so im guessing they sell worldwide.. Maybe wirth a try? 

https://www.sea-band.com/mama

Click on the Seaband tab along the top left side, gives you details about the band/bracelet


----------



## gigglebox

Morning y'all :)

Dobs, get him drunk during the game and sex him up! Why was he refusing you sex yesterday?

Future, cb brings up a good point. It would be no fun to be sober at your wedding. I'd just wait...April is sooo soon. 

Cb i have an art show next month, and possibly another in april. We'll see! I was talking to an artist yesterday who said her prints make the most so i think I'll be making a few of those, too...

I'm debating if I should risk wasting a FRER this morning...only 8 dpo though.


----------



## gigglebox

Well i was going to test thinking i had 4 FRER's, but it turns out i only have 2, one old style and one new style. Guess I'll be waiting until at least tomorrow...


----------



## claireybell

I know id want to get really pissed at my wedding recrption ha ha! 

Ooh testing tomo gigs yay!! :thumbup: I def reckon you'll may some $$cha-ching$$ with your prints!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I'm excited for you to test!!

Ladies yes I'd like to but I honestly get the worst hangovers ever.. Like I dread them so much lol it's horrible. I love wine so much and it takes a bit to actually get me intoxicated but then I'm bed ridden for like 24 hours. 

If my periods stay on schedule I'll be fertile while we're in Mexico so who knows maybe will make a wedding night baby &#128521; Because you are right gigs April is just around the corner! I'm not sure how I feel about being super Prego in the dead of winter assuming everything goes well but we will make it work!

Congrats on the art show gigs that is awesome!


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I'm with everyone else! What man can resist football, beer, food and sex ;) fingers crossed you can get some!


----------



## DobbyForever

He finally opened up at like 4am after the longest bj ever. When I was preggo, his life turned upside down. I was so sick and constantly needed help/ to go to the er/ to go to the doctor and then once I lost my it I was suicudal so he was constantly on edge/ driving over. His boss recommended him for a promotion and he hasn't finished the certification because he has been taking care of me. So "now that I am finally able to focus on work and you're kicking ass st work and I'm kicking ass at work, if I don't put my penis in you then you can't get pregnant and sick so at the very least I' not having sex with you until I get my first certification." Which is fine but he needs three for the job. Then what next? Until I get tenure? Until we buy a house together? Like there will always be a reason. I know my body handles pregnancy terribly but ffs. Use a condom or pullout at this point I just want him. End rant 

Gigs, don't use the frer until tomorrow. The art show sounds fun!

CB, I used to do that as well. He gets performance anxiety/anxiety when I would tell him I was Oing.

Future, aww you poor thing. Do you hydrate when you drink? And it may be gross, but when I am drunk af I honestly force myself to gag before bed. I'm super Squamish so all I have to do in kneel and look into the toilet and it's GG


----------



## claireybell

Ah dobs, sorry.. But yes he should def use condoms then if he's really worried, i hope you told him how much you want him in a non bd way lol! 

Had to chuckle at 'the longest bj ever' are there EVER any quick ones? Jeeez i get jaw ache & nearly give up on the whole thing :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

damn Dobs, that's a tough pill to swallow :( He's got a good point though...but so do you. Maybe just support his mission to get he certificate now and bring up the subject again at that point. That will also give you time to get your head in a better place.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hey everybody.

Dobs: so sorry to hear about the DH. That stinks, I had an ex like that, so fx that he sees that it doesnt have to be about getting pregnant.

I actually have a question for you guys. I got a plainly positive opk back on Jan. 30th, so im 8dpo but since then I have had massive amounts of EWCM and still have a little over a week until AF is due to arrive. Is it possible to ov 2 times in 1 cycle that many days apart? should i take another opk?


----------



## claireybell

Hey Mommy ;) sometimes is the mass hormone surge after ovulation, ive had some random ewcm since falling preggers

Dpnt think you can get ovulation twice in one cycle


----------



## mommyhopeful2

just not sure whats going on... its been constant since my +opk but this morning the amount seemed ridiculous.

Im on 8dpo


----------



## campn

Clairey- Thank you hun! I'll give it a try!! <3 

Dobby- Samantha from sex and the city once said "they don't call it a job for nothing!" Hehehe! Also pregnancy is hard on everyone hun don't feel bad cause you were sick. I also had to go to the ER with DS, this is life people get sick and sometimes we need doctors, pregnant or not! Also like you said there will never be a perfect time to get pregnant. We kept delaying #2 cause DH constantly complained about money and I told him unless you're winning the lottery tomorrow we'll never have another cause people don't get richer over night! 

We just told DH's family we're expecting at lunch. DS just had a shirt that said "this boy is getting promoted to big brother" and two thumbs pointing at him. They all tried to read it and then their jaws dropped. They seemed pretty happy and I told them please let's not go blasting it all over Facebook yet cause it's still so early. I've a feeling by tonight the entire family will know :p


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies haven't been on here in a while! 

I have two little girls (aged 4 and 2 & half) .. Been ttc for the last 8 months using OPKs for the 8 months, and then concieve plus for the last 2 cycles,

Well this month I gave up, decided im lucky with what I have, and didn't bother ordering anymore OPKs, well.. I couldn't resist a FRER on 9DPO-BFN, 10dpo- BFN, 
11DPO- (quick look BFN) chucked in the drawer, 

Pulled them out the drawer 5 hours later to throw in the bin to see what could be a BFP / evap, so just took a second 11DPO test at 10pm with VERY diluted wee, to see what I think is another BFP?!! Can u please tell me what u think? Im now petrified on m/c or chemical (not due on till Tuesday) .. (My DPO are approximate as I didnt use OPK but I always ov on CD17 so have used that) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FutureMrs

Definitely something there smiling!! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## gigglebox

Hope, i believe if you release2 eggs, it's within 24 hours of each other. Did you keep taking opk's orstop after the positive? Maybe you haven't ovulated yet.

Awww campn, how cute! Are they happy?

I took a muscle relaxer for my back....the sleepiness side effect just struck me 3 hours later. I'm sitting in my car in a whole foods lot debating if i should nap in my car. I don't wanna grocery shop waaaaaahhhhh


----------



## gigglebox

Looks good to me. That darkness for 11dpo is great, i see no reason to suspect a chemical


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Bless u thanks so much, I very very closely helped a friend through her first positive which ended in mc at 8weeks, (she saw baby twice and heartbeat) then a blighted ovum 4 months later, she now thankfully gave birth to her first baby 3 weeks ago, but it's made me so nervous I'll never look at a positive test the same way, it's totally heartbreaking how difficult some ladies pregnancy journys can be xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Here is a better pic of the 11dpo FMU (top test) and then the diluted 10pm test (bottom) any tweakers about? Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommyhopeful2

gigglebox said:


> Hope, i believe if you release2 eggs, it's within 24 hours of each other. Did you keep taking opk's orstop after the positive? Maybe you haven't ovulated yet.
> 
> Awww campn, how cute! Are they happy?
> 
> I took a muscle relaxer for my back....the sleepiness side effect just struck me 3 hours later. I'm sitting in my car in a whole foods lot debating if i should nap in my car. I don't wanna grocery shop waaaaaahhhhh

I continued until they had faded back down to nothing. Just took one and it was a stark negative... was reading up and based on description maybe it isnt EWCM, just still really stretchy and snot-like. Really hoping it might mean I am in this cycle... :happydance:


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Here is a better pic of the 11dpo FMU (top test) and then the diluted 10pm test (bottom) any tweakers about? Xx

Didnt even need to enlarge. I see it on the lower test.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thank you mommyhopeful x 

Regarding ur EWCM, that's exactly what I had this cycle around 8dpo till around 10dpo, took a test bfn (which now ive gotten my bfp at 11dpo ive gone back and obsessively examined my 10dpo to now see the faintest of squinters under the light so would have missed it!)

8dpo is very early to get a + so good luck xx got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Guess who wants sex at my parents party


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol dobs! Go for it


----------



## gigglebox

YESSSS. I hope you're doing it RIGHT NOW!


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol Team Dobs up in here! Haha&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Flueky88

Go get him Dobby ;) :sex:


----------



## DobbyForever

Can't too much respect for my parents to do it in their house/ with all of their friends here. Just livid he keeps pushing for it. I told him how important it was he is on his best behavior and he is pressuring me for sex and drunk off his ass arm wrestling the 17 year old son and swearing in front of my mom's friends


----------



## DobbyForever

I would rather be out than touch him right now


----------



## DobbyForever

Keep, lines look good :)

CB and Campn, you ladies are so scandalous and I love it :)

Gigs, I hope the relaxer worked and you are feeling better.

Forgot who said the cm and opks, but I agree with Gigs that more than one eggs are released within away of each other. I know I get lots of discharge before a bfp sometimes but I don't really check cm. FXed!


----------



## campn

Dobs- Go get it girl! I'm sure your parents would support the cause :p there's a spare room in my parents house that I think me and all my siblings had sex in!

Where's J!??


----------



## TexasRider

My poor baby is sick with croup and an ear infection. No school for us tomorrow.

I agree Dobby- I would feel weird if I was gettin it on at my parents house with everyone there. Obviously it's different if yall are staying the night and once everyone is asleep then you do it. Just think it's funny how If you want sex then he's like no way but if he wants it then it's ok to do it and he doesn't mind if he's takin a chance of getting pregnant... Just my view of course. It may not be that way at all. I hope you don't take offense


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Completely agree with dobs, think I would feel strange as well x 

Can I ask another question please? I took another test this morning FMU, was just visable at 2 min mark, then like this at 10, it's so faint .. Ive never tested early before, with both my daughters it was a total surprise and tested after missed period, this testing early business is so nerveracking x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry, Dobby. Didn't know if you two could sneak off somewhere. I assumed so, I was wrong. 

Have a good day everyone :)


----------



## gigglebox

Keep, the line still looks good. You really need to wait 24 hours to see it get noticeably darker. Don't worry!

As for me...

There is without a doubt a second line on my test. The problem is it's a new FRER and I don't trust it...

What do you all think? I also have a walmart cheapie developing right now but i know they aren't as sensitive...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## TexasRider

I see it giggle!!! And im terrible at spotting lines...I hope it's the start of your bfp!!

Afm yay for crosshairs!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! Sexy time!

Afm...

Officially in shock and denial. Holy shit!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Flueky88

I see it on FRER gigs!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Giggle box I see it on ur FRER! Eeek congrats  xx

I just caved and brought a digi this afternoon and more FRER, so here it is

It took what felt like a life time for that stupid timer to disappear! X 

Both were taken wih the same afternoon sample (12dpo AF due tomoz) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs! That is so exciting!!! Have you shown hubs yet?! CONGRATS!

Keep, that line looks good. I get shit results with fmu on frers. :)

AFM, we did not do it at my parents. Well, more like two strokes and I was like nope too anxious. Then we got home and got in a huge fight because we started having at it and I guess at some point he passed out and it turned into this whole thing. Then we tried again and he was like I want to get you pregnant, I want you to have my baby, blah blah blah even like grabbing and massaging at my uterus... but he got the whiskey D so that's the end of that.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Congrats Keep :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, sounds like you had a very exciting night...but it does sound like he's into the baby idea, even if he admitted it when drunk. I'm curious to see how he'll be about it when sober...

I haven't told hubs yet. He's at work. I really want to surprise him, but we're having money issues right now and I'm scared of how he'll take the news. He hasn't gotten many hours at work recently and it looks like he might need his wisdom teeth pulled (they are causing him pain).

I'm going to grab another box of frer's and make sure the line gets darker first. Gotta use my buy one get one rebate :thumbup: 

For now the line looks like it did with my chemical so i hope it gets darker, not lighter...my boobs still feel awesome though so at least I remain symptomatic.


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg congrats to both you ladies!!! :)


----------



## campn

Gigs- Omg I see the FRER one!!! Get the frer gold cause it incudles one of the old design and wow! Apparently you only get pregnant by pulling out! :D I'm so excited!!! Can't wait for your next test! 

Dobby- oh god that must be all so confusing to you Dobby, one minute this then that! They say truth comes out when we're drunk though right? Looks like deep down he wants a baby but looks like he's just scared shi*less :(


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! I'm thinking more likely it's from the sex earlier in the week, but who knows...but I'm at Walmart right now with a frer 3 pack (i like to see progression) and their last three cheapies on the shelf.

Blah this timing kind of sucks! I was really getting comfortable with the idea of putting a second on hold, or maybe not having a second at all :dohh: lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Gigs. It'll be ok. There is never a perfect time like y'all said and you and hubs are going to make it work. How are you thinking of surprising him? / When are you testing again? Loving the line porn.

He sobered up and was like NOPE no baby. So I'm over it. I don't know if he finished. I don't think he did, he was too drunk to tell, but I did leak something after we were done. The problem was it smelled like semen, but it didn't have the look/ consistency of semen. I don't typically leak. so I have no idea.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Sometimes when we're ovulating we leak a mix of semen plus cm so it's hard to tell really but the smell is so distinguished so if you smelt semen it probably was! 
Does he not give you any clue when he's done? Like Samantha sings the opera when she's done. 

(Sorry ladies I've been watching too much sex and the city)


----------



## campn

Gigs- Looks like it was meant to be baby!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- can't wait to see more test! 

Dobs- hugs. Men are stupid but I'm secretly hoping he finished and you ovd or will very soon!

Afm- had some sticky cm yesterday but today it's creamy. Still VERY negative opks. So I'm starting to loose hope.


----------



## campn

Green- I've had cycles where it'd go from ewcm to creamy cm then to ewcm. Don't lose hope hun.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL Campn, you're too funny. I watched through season one and I had to turn it off. I don't know why but I just never feel good after watching an episode so I gave it up and started watching food shows (cupcake wars, ace of cakes, chopped) lol



Dobs, that is confusing...definitely sounds like it could have been "it" though. Like campn said, that odor is certainly distinct. 



I talked to hubs on his lunch break. I actually took another test just before he called...He's convinced his paycheck is going to be well below 1,000 this week and wants to start seriously hunting for a new job. He's there on his break talking about our financial tightness and I'm sitting there starting down at the pink line showing up on the test :haha: He also suggested we drop insurance, which I think is going to be a great thing. I ran the numbers and we're paying (just for me and Des) $5,000+ a year just in premiums, and my deductible is about $5500. So if I have a baby, I'm going to be eating that massive cost. I called to get a price check from the hospital and they quoted 8500-10500 on a vag birth (c section starts at 12000), THEN they have a 54% uninsured patient discount!!! So i'll save a boat load by not having insurance, we can get a loan to pay off the bills with a low interest rate through our bank, and we'll have (for now until the loan pay off) over $400 a month back in our pockets. Even paying the loan will be less than insurance. 



SORRY FOR THE RANT! Ok, so, hubs is swinging by a local mechanic shop after work to see if they're hiring. When he gets home, I'll gauge his mood and see if it's the time to tell him or not.

Green, agreed, it can change in a day or two drastically. Not sure if it matters but my ov days range from 14 to 20. if you're anything like me, you still have time! 

Oh, not to keep y'all in suspense...but the test again had a second line, only a hair darker than this mornings (on a 2 hour hold). I'm happy because last time when I took a test later in the day it was totally blank (with the c/p). So a faint line is still a line and I'm still in...can't wait to see what tomorrow morning's test looks like.


----------



## gigglebox

ugh, in all my ranting I forgot to answer how I was gonna tell hubs!

I think I already explained this...but the plan is to tell him there's a surprise in the duck house, and there he'll find an egg (or eggs) that say something like, "We're incubating an egg of our own. You're going to be a Daddy again!"

maybe i'll skip the theatrics of dragging his ass out to the duck house and just do it to egg carton eggs.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Post a pic!!!


----------



## campn

Wow gigs that insurance is expensive! It's really sad we're the only first world country with crappy healthcare and maternity leave, we are probably one of the most worked nations in the world that barely ever gets paid vacations. Sorry I'm going political on you but it just really puts me in an angry mood to see how much we have to pay to have babies! 

We're gonna be down to one car very soon and just hoping and pray DH gets a raise and a promotion this year cause things are tight here too. I'd get a job but with preschool being crazy expensive it makes no sense. 

Rant over here too! 

Yes yes post the pic heck yes!


----------



## FutureMrs

First time doing an OPK Would you guys say this is positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

FutureMrs said:


> First time doing an OPK Would you guys say this is positive?


FutureMrs I'd say that was positive!! Good luck xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Looks positive future! Get some bd in!


----------



## gigglebox

1pm test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 41


----------



## mrs.green2015

Very excited for you gig! 
Are you planning to wait until the test gets darker to tell hubs? I know you mentioned it. Men don't always understand a line is a line lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Duck eggs ^_^
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gigglebox

He won't even bother looking at the test lol. He always takes my word for it  i am going to tell him tonight, hopefully i can record it


----------



## campn

Gigs- curious! Do you eat the duck eggs?


----------



## gigglebox

Heck yeah we eat them! I had two hard boiled ones for lunch (my favorite way to eat them!)

Where is PL? Where is J?

I told hubs and managed to record it. He seemed happy but definitely in shock!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Upload it so we can watch it! 

Ya where are those ladies? Especially pl we haven't heard from her since the move.


----------



## campn

Yeah and J has disappeared!??

Gigs- How do they taste like? Are they just like chicken eggs? I've had duck meat before but not eggs.


----------



## DobbyForever

*Gigs!* Yay for the line! I remember you saying that about the eggs now. I have goldfish memory. I love how they turned out! Agreed that I would love to see the video. Maybe a private upload with a link view only or password protected? That way it doesn't get out to people you don't want seeing it just yet.

Sounds like you have a financial plan though to start so hopefully that'll help ease any stress. Health insurance is insane! 

*Future* It was you, right? That asked about the opk. That sure looks positive to me! Go get it on!

*Campn* Did you ask if SO announces lol? I think so. Sorry! Having such a foggy day today! He doesn't. But I can tell when he is getting really close. There were a couple of times he got really close and then tired himself out which usually equals finishing, but I didn't feel it. It's pretty obvious/powerful with him. It getting in my face when he aims at my lower stomach is a frequent issue. The last time I thought I felt something but it wasn't nearly as powerful as it should have been. But once he pulled out it was like watery liquid came out everywhere, but it smelled like semen. And i just wiped it off/ didn't really wash it cuz I'm nasty like that lol but this morning when I took my shorts off it was like WHOA you smell like you had sex.

*AFM* Yeah, where did they go?! :( PL, J... where you at?! My opk is strong but not positive.


----------



## DobbyForever

The duck eggs I eat in this Thai soup have a different consistency than chicken eggs. Almost more rubbery, but not in a bad way. The taste is different but I don't know how to explain it. Not sure if it's just how it is cooked though lol


----------



## campn

Here's my pathetic almost 8 week bump which is 80% bloat right now. 
Also don't mind the little feet behind me, he was following me around like my shadow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 20


----------



## FutureMrs

Campn you look so cute already!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww how cute! Both at the bump and your shadow. :)


----------



## gigglebox

The way i describe them are like chicken eggs, but amplified. They are richer tasting and creamier. I can't go back to chicken eggs now lol

I don't know dobs, sounds like he blew his load to me. Actually i was just noticing a couple nights ago hubs nutted and i couldn't tell when i usually can. Definitely possible. So you're using opk's?

Anyone have suggestions on natural headache relief?


----------



## gigglebox

Dawwww tiny baby!!!


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies! I'm feeling so insecure latelily! 

Dobby- I really think he finished inside you, I don't leak like that unless DH does. 

Gigs- Drink black tea?? Something with some caffeine, also cool showers or brushing your hair (massages your scalp) really do help me. I'm an avid headache sufferer so I've tried everything! My mom ties a scarf sound her head :p kinda like a pirate!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thinking I'll get a positive tomorrow afternoon on time for a cd 13 O.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

I just shower in a dimly lit room and hate life. Sorry Gigs :(


----------



## TexasRider

Awe congrats giggle that's great news! 

Dobby- woohoo for ovulating on time.

Afm- my daughter is still awful. She is going to go to my in laws tomorrow. They got back from a trip today so they can watch her. I hope she starts to feel better fast. Croup is terrible... And she's too little for me to give her any cough medicine.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Tex, hopefully the grandparents can spoil her healthy.


----------



## TexasRider

Hope so. When they came back today they brought her 3 boxes of kinder chocolate. It's from Germany and it is delicious! You can't get it in our small town but you can in the Ft Worth area where they were at.


----------



## gigglebox

Guylian seahorse chocolate is where it's at. Kinder is ok :) they outlawed it here because they used to have tiny toys inside and choking hazard.

Dobs, your comment made me laugh, and then sad. Also, that's about as positive it can get without actually being positive.

I've had this headache for almost 48 hours now. I sucked it up yesterday and this morning i was all, "well at least i can take ibuprofen once this test is negative." Ha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait, like someone was hiding toys in them to choke kids or they came with checkable toys lol but not lol

Awww! Yeah I do not miss headaches while pregnant. :( I get terrible migraines while pg. Stinks that you can't take anything :( Can you doctor prescribe something? I feel like my gyn offered to give me something but I can't remember if that was for nausea, headaches, or both.


----------



## campn

Tex- Sorry about your girl :( I hate when they're sick. 

Dobby- Ohhh I still love seeing those positive OPKS! What's wrong with me!?? 

Gigs- yeah sadly Tylenol doesn't do it for me, my headaches got much better when I was pregnant with DS (the extra blood helped) but so far this pregnancy they're still here, it doesn't help really I bring it onto myself when I willingly eat spicy food.


----------



## shaescott

Hello everyone! Sorry I've been gone so long, I'm just so busy lately. J is missing you all said? That really sucks... Maybe she's taking a break...


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO Campn, I think we just condition ourselves to love any positive lines be it HPT or OPK. Mine isn't quite positive yet. It's just a hair shy. It's harder to tell when dry, but you can tell as it is drying that it's clearly not positive. It looked like this yesterday, too, so pretty sure I will get a positive tomorrow.

Does anybody Blue Apron? I'm on Week 3 of it and it's basically re-invented my life


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry I've been gone so long, I'm just so busy lately. J is missing you all said? That really sucks... Maybe she's taking a break...

Shae!!! I miss you! What's new?


----------



## TexasRider

Well these are the kinder sticks. Not the surprise eggs. the reason those are outlawed is cause they have a toy inside a plastic capsule inside the hollow egg. And apparently the govt thought that kids could choke on them cause they would eat the chocolate without taking the capsule out. It's crazy


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I would totally eat them without taking the toy out lol. I'd be the person that ruined it for everyone


----------



## campn

Nooo but I've heard about it! How does it work!? 

Today I tried "Shipt" I don't think it's nationwide yet, but you get someone to shop for you, I just added groceries online and checked out and picked the time when I want them delivered and the girl shopping for me would text me anytime something is out and needs substitutes. It was amazing! She just delivered everything. 

Usually you pay a yearly (or monthly) fee but I'm doing the 2 week free trial. I think it's pretty awesome but they do charge a little more for items but I thought I'd give it a try. 

I'm not telling anyone I did that otherwise they probably will think "who the heck does she think she is!?" :wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting. I got the 3 recipes for 2 people. We don't have leftovers when he is here, but when it is just me I can squeeze 2-3 meals out of each recipe. You pick your recipes ahead of time, but they only come in certain combos each week so you have to do a bit of what looks yummiest to me. But so far I have enjoyed it. You get a box once a week that has all of your stuff pre bagged and labeled with recipe cards. You just pull everything out and follow the recipe :) super easy I did have to YouTube some specific culinary cutting terms but that is me just being a perfectionist. But it's $60 a week and I waste so much less food. The ingredients are supposedly local and fresh, plus everything in the packaging is 100% recyclable.


----------



## campn

Hehe I love living in the future for sure! 
Dobby- I think it's awesome cause sometimes I wanna make a recipe but can't find everything I need and I won't drive to the grocery store for "chopped cilantro"!


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry I've been gone so long, I'm just so busy lately. J is missing you all said? That really sucks... Maybe she's taking a break...
> 
> Shae!!! I miss you! What's new?Click to expand...

Not much really. My life is pretty much the same haha.


----------



## shaescott

Oh hey since I'm here can someone look at my post and help me figure out this CM? Warning, pics included!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2374360-cervical-mucus-tmi-pics-warning.html


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Shae no news is good news? Lol no idea about the cm though sorry :(


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Aww Shae no news is good news? Lol no idea about the cm though sorry :(

Yeah, nothing bad. It's just so weird, it's like EWCM but thick and sticky while stretchy at the same time and mostly clear, like wtf? If it wasn't thick and sticky I wouldn't pay any mind to it, but it is. When I took the pics I hadn't had sex in at least 18 hours and it was def too thick for semen.


----------



## campn

Shae- I usually expect a drink or two before looking at cms but I'm confused for you too, but really I do get cm like that even now that I'm pregnant. Are you sure you ovulated!? 


Also this is weird, but do you guys ever think "maybe I should like move to Utah?" It's so pretty...


----------



## gigglebox

My BIL and MAWBSIL (might as well be sil) do blue apron and both love it. 

I want sea food.

Hi Shae! Not sure about the cm but as i recall you're in bc, right? Probably just your body being weird then.

Camon, never heard of shipt but it sounds amazeballs. How much is their fee?

They have something here kind of like that, but it's for delivery from any restaurant you want. They pick it up and bring it to you.


----------



## gigglebox

I just remembered stretch marks...uuuuggghhh.

I started walking today. I'm determined not to gain as much weight this time as i did with des (60lbs!). I'm hoping to max out at 40 at the worst.


----------



## shaescott

campn said:


> Shae- I usually expect a drink or two before looking at cms but I'm confused for you too, but really I do get cm like that even now that I'm pregnant. Are you sure you ovulated!?
> 
> 
> Also this is weird, but do you guys ever think "maybe I should like move to Utah?" It's so pretty...

I'm not certain, I wasn't tracking, I just went by what ovia said. I've been decently regular lately.


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> I just remembered stretch marks...uuuuggghhh.
> 
> I started walking today. I'm determined not to gain as much weight this time as i did with des (60lbs!). I'm hoping to max out at 40 at the worst.

I still have stretch marks on my butt from puberty lol


----------



## campn

Gigs- It's $14 a month, or $99 year with free shipping if you order things $35 and up so really it's not that expensive, I spend more on Netflix yearly. I just thought with us being down to 1 car it could help. 

I do feel bad that someone else is shopping for me while I sit on my booty, but I did tip her!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot yay for walking, gigs. I have always had stretch marks on my big African butt hahshs. Zero f*s given ;). As love this Mawbsil acronym!


----------



## DobbyForever

Camps that isn't bad at all. I told SO when DoorDash got popular that this is the moment in story that future generations will look back on and say was the start to our hoverchair obesity from Wall-E status


----------



## gigglebox

I had them on my thighs and arms, but thanks to des i have them on my ass, stomach, boobs, and cooch.


----------



## campn

Ladies I've stretch marks on my lady parts, and my boobs! I had no idea the vagina could get stretch marks! (Stomach and butt included)


----------



## shaescott

campn said:


> Ladies I've stretch marks on my lady parts, and my boobs! I had no idea the vagina could get stretch marks! (Stomach and butt included)

Wow, I didn't know vaginas could get stretch marks either... But I know my mom tore in the direction &#11014;&#65039; up while giving birth to my lil sis, and they tried to sew her up but she wouldn't let them cuz it had torn at her clitoris and it's just too sensitive.


----------



## gigglebox

O_O

Ok...a planned c section is reeeaaallly looking like the better option the more stories i hear lol


----------



## campn

Shae- Wow! Your poor mom! I didn't know your ciltoris could even tear up! Was it damaged or did it heal and get back to normal? Ah I feel so bad for her. Was your sister a little on the big side!? She owes her a clitoris! 

I've an OB workup tomorrow which I'm not sure what it means, but my legs haven't been shaved and honestly I'm too tired to shave them. If they notice tomorrow what's a good excuse? "Oh I'm a feminist!" Or like "oh I'm a nudist" or "my religion tells me to not shave?"


----------



## gigglebox

Feminist is pretty popular right now, i'd go with that. 

Lol! Owed a clit hahahahhahahahahha wow i hope no other women ever has to go through that!

Ok, i'm going to try my best to pass out. I'd appreciate any sticky baby vibes! 

Night y'all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Shae! Your mom! Ow! :(. Does age ever yell that at your sister when she misbehaved? "You tore my clitoris!!!! You will listen to me!" Lol my mom did that with biting her nipple

Gigs, I couldn say but you know what is best for you. :)

Camp, I just blame it on the hormones. Hell, I still use hormones as an excuse lol. What SO don't understand. Plus, they shouldn't say something


----------



## campn

Gigs- Crossing everything for you for a super sticky bean! Can't wait for tomorrow's test! Goodnight hun!

Dobby- Oh naughty you! You were a biter!? I have heard of that, luckily DS never bit me (unless he fell asleep nursing and accidentally pressed hard) but it wasn't bad. I know some of my friends babies drew blood! Now that's when I draw the line. 

The feminist joke is so funny and so Portland! Do you guys watch Portlandia!? I've seen a few episodes but oh so good!


----------



## Breeaa

That is definitely a beautiful pink line gigs!!!!! Yay congrats!!! 

Congrats to you too keepsmiling! 

Campn, You look adorable! I'm so bloated I look 20 weeks already. :haha:

I can't keep up with all of these pages and pages of comments so hi ladies! Hope you are well. Welcome back Shae!


----------



## campn

Breeaa said:


> That is definitely a beautiful pink line gigs!!!!! Yay congrats!!!
> 
> Congrats to you too keepsmiling!
> 
> Campn, You look adorable! I'm so bloated I look 20 weeks already. :hehe:
> 
> I can't keep up with all of these pages and pages of comments so hi ladies! Hope you are well. Welcome back Shae!

Bree thank you hun! I'm sure you look just fine, that darn bloat though, it's so annoying! Just saw your 13 weeks today! One more until the second trimester??


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> O_O
> 
> Ok...a planned c section is reeeaaallly looking like the better option the more stories i hear lol

She still says she's happy the way she did it. She had both of us in a birth center with midwives, and had a natural birth. 



campn said:


> Shae- Wow! Your poor mom! I didn't know your ciltoris could even tear up! Was it damaged or did it heal and get back to normal? Ah I feel so bad for her. Was your sister a little on the big side!? She owes her a clitoris!
> 
> I've an OB workup tomorrow which I'm not sure what it means, but my legs haven't been shaved and honestly I'm too tired to shave them. If they notice tomorrow what's a good excuse? "Oh I'm a feminist!" Or like "oh I'm a nudist" or "my religion tells me to not shave?"

I think it went back to normal, but I never asked. My sister was 8 lb 1 oz, so big but not like really big. 
Your OB probably won't mention your legs. If it's too cold for shorts where you are, there's that, I don't generally shave in winter.


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Omg Shae! Your mom! Ow! :(. Does age ever yell that at your sister when she misbehaved? "You tore my clitoris!!!! You will listen to me!" Lol my mom did that with biting her nipple
> 
> Gigs, I couldn say but you know what is best for you. :)
> 
> Camp, I just blame it on the hormones. Hell, I still use hormones as an excuse lol. What SO don't understand. Plus, they shouldn't say something

No, she never said anything like that haha, she never used anything against us that we did as babies.


----------



## JLM73

OMG
Brain +:drunk: makes AF pass quickly just FYI
But Pump the F-ing brakes!!
did I miss a BFP Gigs??
I can't catch up---tried...but since I came out of the adult kool aid long enough to make Fesenjoon ( complicated ass chicken, pomegranate, walnut meal)
I am done mentally lol.
Manfriend's bro was only here for 2 months and leaves tomoro. So I pulled the best Persian meal outta my arse to encourage him to come back.

I need cliff notes ....I'm a slug right now....and not one donor lined up for next week...


----------



## JLM73

Oh and Gigs LOVE the shepherd painting- you are a natural babe!


----------



## campn

Yay J glad you're okay! We thought you deserted us!
Gigs got a BFP today!!


----------



## JLM73

Ahhhhh I tried to find the pic?!?!? What page is it on???
I wanna seeeeeeewee:brat:


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Ahhhhh I tried to find the pic?!?!? What page is it on???
> I wanna seeeeeeewee:brat:

The best one is on 655


----------



## shaescott

Here's a copy


----------



## claireybell

Sooo many pages to read after 1 evening & 1 day of not reafing fully Lol...

OMG!!!!! GIGS!!! Congrats my lovely!! Soooo happy for you, i didnt even have to zoom in on those pics either!!! Youve waited so long :) Eagerly awaiting this mornings test hehee :hugs: 

Ahh camps your bump is cute :) & i love lil dudes feet right behind yours awww

Keepsmiling - congrats to you aswell yay!!! Loving that digi test hehe!

Dobs thats practically positive opk that eee!! Did you & SO get any sneaky humps in at parentals house?? 

Sorry lil un is poorly Texas, hope she has some chill out get well spoilt time at grandparents bless her

J your here :wave: hope all is ok your end :)

Afm, not much to tell, thought i fell 2 bubbly pops the other night & got excited, but not felt anything since so um thinking its possibly wind? Pahahaa!! But.. Baby is all over on my left side with anterior placenta & it wasnt a wriggly wriggler at the scan so its a lazy ass one bobbin about in there i reckon lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thank you claireybell!

Im so nervous this time around, my very close friend went through a m/c at 8w 3d, and then a blighted ovum her second pregnancy, it was really rough and has certainly made me look at a BFP differently now! ... She finally got her beautiful son born 2 weeks ago and I couldn't be happier for her, but im just so nervous about this pregnancy now, I have 2 healthyd daughters and never had a m/c but I feel like statistically it must be my go now, sorry if that sounds ridiculous, im constantly comparing tests and stalking other people's photos for reassurance! 

Do u think these are ok for progression? all FMU taken at 11dpo, 12dpo and today at 13dpo? (Today I would be due on) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies! I'm going to try and get the video of telling hubs uploaded today, IF and only if that line is darker. I definitely started crying :dohh: 

It's 5am, i woke up about 30 minutes ago and my body is like YOU'RE DONE SLEEPING. WAKE UP. I cannot fall back asleep! I thought pregnancy was supposed to make you tired!

I will hopefully test in a couple hours with hubs. I think I need to see a darker line for this to set in. I doesn't feel real yet...i'm still in my head like, "it's maybe a false positive or a chemical." Like, i'm still expecting my period friday. But this is normal, i'm sure...


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, as long as it's progressing, that's good! Usually chemicals stay kind of lightish and then fade. Also, i read a scientific study that found the later your egg implants, the slower hcg is to rise. In other words, someone who got their first bfp at 8dpo might have a darker progression in three days than yours, but it doesn't mean anything. One is not better than the other. So, when you compare, you should try to compare with other tests with the same first bfp date. Does that make sense?


----------



## gigglebox

If it helps, here's my progression from my son's pregnancy on the same tests :) but i got my first bfp a day earlier, at 10dpo, than yours above. They are still really similar though. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/679744-frer-progression-couple-ics-too.html


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Giggle box, thank you for all ur help and link to ur progression! You had great lines x .. Im so worried mine just seem so light compared to everyone else's :-( x


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm going to try and get the video of telling hubs uploaded today, IF and only if that line is darker. I definitely started crying :dohh:
> 
> It's 5am, i woke up about 30 minutes ago and my body is like YOU'RE DONE SLEEPING. WAKE UP. I cannot fall back asleep! I thought pregnancy was supposed to make you tired!
> 
> I will hopefully test in a couple hours with hubs. I think I need to see a darker line for this to set in. I doesn't feel real yet...i'm still in my head like, "it's maybe a false positive or a chemical." Like, i'm still expecting my period friday. But this is normal, i'm sure...

I think pregnancy makes you tired AND gives you insomnia. It's a double whammy. And yes test soon we're all addicts haha


----------



## shaescott

You know what's weird? My boobs always are sensitive starting around O and all through the luteal phase, and they're not unless I push too hard which I did accidentally lol


----------



## gigglebox

Not looking good, ladies...it's no darker than yesterday's :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 27


----------



## gigglebox

Here's yesterday morning's taken in the same time frame...looks the same, right? I'm waiting for the new one to dry to compare...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm...maybe it IS darker...but when compared dry, it's waaay lighter.

Ugh the wait is killer! Pregnancy is just a series of nerve wrecking events.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs you know better than to compare tests after a day! And fmu sucks with the new frer. I got a stark white bfn with fmu when my dollar tree had a line and an hour later I got a positive digital. Try to stay calm and don't panic yet. And I do think it is darker.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

gigglebox said:


> Hmmm...maybe it IS darker...but when compared dry, it's waaay lighter.
> 
> Ugh the wait is killer! Pregnancy is just a series of nerve wrecking events.

Today's one is 100% darker than yesterdays! I struggled to see the line on yesterday's (im not as well trained as you ladies!) but I saw ur line on today's straight away x


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies...i know, i'd advise the same to someone else but i can't rationalize it in my own head! 
I took another wally cheapie too just now. I think it's a hair darker than yesterday's, but hard to say for sure. I'm slightly calmer, for now...

I think i'm going to bust out the big guns tomorrow (my last old style frer).


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey J!!! Glad AF came and went without too much fuss and you got to see your man friend. :) Hope you can get a donor lined up! There should be a way to get them to agree for more than one cycle that is so annoying.

CB, I think you asked if I got some sex in. I did but not at the parents. We had DTD when we got home and it was super weird and there is some debate on my end as to whether he finished but all signs point to yes mins one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, you should get some weeks estimators when tomorrow's line looks good :) Definitely helps ease the anxiety to see it in print


----------



## gigglebox

They don't sell them around here :( only the "yes" and "no" ones, which are not satisfying to me at all, ha.

Ah! j! I just skimmed right over and forgot to reply! I'm so sorry, i'm selfishly in my own head right now. What happened to the two donors lines up? And what happened to the guy you were kind of seeing?


----------



## claireybell

Gigs todays frer is darker than yesterdays most definately!! Its takes a good couple of days to get the hcg dbl'ing enough to show a diff on a test, my frer ones took a good couple of days aswell :thumbup: 

Just call me 'Mrs preggers' hehee yay!! So excited for you!


----------



## claireybell

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Thank you claireybell!
> 
> Im so nervous this time around, my very close friend went through a m/c at 8w 3d, and then a blighted ovum her second pregnancy, it was really rough and has certainly made me look at a BFP differently now! ... She finally got her beautiful son born 2 weeks ago and I couldn't be happier for her, but im just so nervous about this pregnancy now, I have 2 healthyd daughters and never had a m/c but I feel like statistically it must be my go now, sorry if that sounds ridiculous, im constantly comparing tests and stalking other people's photos for reassurance!
> 
> Do u think these are ok for progression? all FMU taken at 11dpo, 12dpo and today at 13dpo? (Today I would be due on) x


Def great progression there Keeps :) 

Im still really nervous, its amazing how nerve wrecking it gets as we get older lol! I have midwife on Thursday & terrified of finding 0 hb as ive not felt anything really yet! 

Old frers are great hehe ;)


----------



## JLM73

No worries *Gigabyte*!:friends:
I was a slacker ******* the last many days and just wanted AF to go.
No she's gone, and I am gonna have to get a hail mary to get a donor by Mon/Tues.
I am soooooo frickin happy for you GIGS!!! I can see the diff in your hpt pics.
:hug::dust:
Bad timing all around, as most guys are with SOs for V day grrrrr.
Unfortunately everyone is far off - no one close - and I refuse to beg young donor after he left me hanging last minute and all.

Gahh F my life lol.

*Keep*:thumbup: Definite progress. :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Blah, i hope something comes through in time J


----------



## shaescott

Top is yesterday, bottom is today. Definitely darker.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'd say it looks darker to me, also I saw better results testing every other day, and those new FRER never were as dark as the old ones, really they're probably the worst tests now. 

I had my OB workup today, they took SO much blood I'm so light headed now. Also I told them I'm not doing the NT scan/genetic testing. All it would do is cost me money and put me in so much worry if something seemed off. 

I told the the nurse as she was about to examine me oh btw I haven't shaved! Haha she said oh don't worry we don't even care! :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! I'm sure they've seen it all, and probably way nastier than you could ever be.

Ugh, i hadn't thought about the nt scan :( i'm not sure what i'm going to do this time.


----------



## claireybell

Really hope you manage to get a donor or 2 sorted J :)


----------



## claireybell

Campn you a Raspberry


----------



## claireybell

And Gigs you need a baby fruit ticker :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

All you pregnant ladies have such fast growing babies! Wow CB an orange?! Holy cow! Lol

So I've been reading silently but really not feeling good about Ttc anymore. Kind of thinking of taking a break from everything including Bnb but let's be honest.... Not sure I could. I also took another opk today and it's darker than the other. Definitely no where near positive but hey I finally got a second line!


----------



## shaescott

Unfortunately it seems this thread is very prone to miscarriage. Possibly because a lot of people on here have frequent miscarriages and there's a 25% chance of miscarriage either way. But the farther you get, the lower the risk, so never give up hope. My mother had a miscarriage at 6 weeks and was told not to try again for 3 months. 3 WEEKS and a positive pregnancy test later, it was discovered that she was pregnant with yours truly.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww mrs :hugs: don't leave us alone! I want to hear all about your weight loss progress. Also, sounds like you might ovulate soon!

I'm feeling better this afternoon, despite being up at 4:30 and Des annoying the crap outta me. I took another wally cheapie this afternoon and it's darker by a smidge, although I'm having a helluva time getting a pic. I got all frankenstein on my last new style FRER and cut it in half. Still worked! AND it was as dark as this mornings after 10-15 minutes (where as this mornings has been drying for 8 hours). So yay! Now I'm really hopeful about my test tomorrow morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mrs.green2015

So glad its progressing nicely gigs! 

As for the weight loss and fitness it's going great! I just cleaned up out lt spare room and put my treadmill, weights and mats in there over the weekend so now I have a space to workout in rather than the living room. I even hooked up the extra tv with the wii so I can watch Netflix!
Overall I think I've lost a couple fat percentages and about 10 pounds. But I feel much better. And the workouts are getting easier.


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap! 10lbs is amazing!!!


----------



## JLM73

I am SOOOO frickin over BnB deleting my damn posts!!
OK repeat- If it's one thing I learned working in the med field, it's that NOTHING is certain, nor constant. What happens to one is in no way guaranteed for the next 20...
I am OHHHH so sick right now, and DS is being a smart alek so time for me to lay down and give mom yet nanother thing to complain about....
I just finished some sweet n spicy sushi- was soooo good but stomach didn't agree:(


----------



## campn

Miscarriage is really and sadly common everywhere but not a lot come online to talk about it. 

Greenie- Yay for a second line! I'm sorry TTC isn't fun anymore, I dreaded it too but hopefully once you get pregnant you'll forget about it all! All you'll really remember is the cycle that worked and the BFP! All the BFNs will pale in comparison. Stay strong <3 you're tougher than TTC! 

Claire- I know I can't believe it's been over a month since I found out and now the nurse was talking about using the Doppler next appointment! Also I've been saying "bean" a lot rather than baby so I don't get too attached in case something bad happened but they asked me "this is your first baby?" And all I could imagine was an actual baby!


----------



## shaescott

I can't wait for tomorrow's test gigs, can't wait to compare it with yesterday's for a clearer difference!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think what has me most upset is March getting so close. Which will put us st a year of officially Ttc. (Not to mention the 4-5 months of ntnp) then my stupid doctor told me to wait another year AFTER my miscarriage? Like really? That'll put us at almost 2 years of officially Ttc.


----------



## claireybell

Oh MrsG please dont leave & your 10lbs weight loss is awesome :thumbup: 

Plus, with bd'ing every other day seeing from your chart & progesterone & a nearly positive opk i def think your gonna Ov ooober soon :hugs: hang in there, it will happen again hun, its stressful ttc & can take the fun out of sex, we got like that ttc Riley but its gonna happen for you guys soon x

ooh can see more pink on that frer there Gigs hehe! Yay!! Have you told hubbard yet i cant remember if you have or not?!

Camps, the midwife will be doing the hb doppler this Thursday & im praying all is well :) ive started referring from Bean to now Bump or Bubs lol! Riley says 'Baby in tum' aww! It doesnt seem 5 mins ago you werent even 4 wks, crazy  

Shae, hey hope you are well? 

Oh no J.. Was it the Sushi that gave u bad tum?? Hope it wasnt a bad batch? Why do BnB keep removing your posts?? Do they tell you why & when they do it? Cheek pffft!!!


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> I think what has me most upset is March getting so close. Which will put us st a year of officially Ttc. (Not to mention the 4-5 months of ntnp) then my stupid doctor told me to wait another year AFTER my miscarriage? Like really? That'll put us at almost 2 years of officially Ttc.

The Dr told you to wait 1 whole year?? Why so long? ..


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, i really think you should get a second opinion. 

J, wtf man. That boy of yours needs to get outta the house for a little bit.

Eee campn! Doppler!!!

Ok, last photo i post today, promise! But look how dark it is an hour later! I feel so relieved.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 35


----------



## campn

Yay gigs that line is so there girl! You need a ticker! :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I've been talking to two different doctors, my doctor and the doctor who handles my mc. The one who handles my mc said monitor for 1-2 more cycles and then let her know what's happening. My doc said "try for a year and then if no success you can see the fertility department" like what?! Ya im sad I'm not pregnant but that's not why I emailed you. I emailed you because I'm not ovulating! 

Wow gig that line has already gotten super dark!


----------



## claireybell

Wow thats oober dark gigs!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies ^_^

Mrs, maybe you should go back to the one who handled the m/c and talk to her. Your other doctor sounds kind of oblivious. I never did like male ob's...

Campn, i'll see what i can do about that ticker...


----------



## DobbyForever

Missed a lot.

Seriously, you preggers ladies are growing so fast! I can't believe your little bubbas are already so big!

Gigs, that line looks magnificent! So glad you can relax a bit. Sorry they don't have the weeks estimator near you. I love those things. Sensitive and fun to see the weeks (even though we all calculate O haha).

Greenie, hugs. I agree with switching to a doctor who is both helpful and makes you feel good. Doctors are so quick to brush you off "Oh, your period has to be late 90 days before we do anything" or "Oh, you need to try for a year." The cycle I got my bfp, my gyn was like I know we say a year but I can tell you are upset so if it doesn't happen this cycle we'll look into it more. Hugs hugs.

I feel like I am missing people... sorry!!!!

I'll post a pic in a second, but nothing will make you feel crappier about your recent weight gain than ripping a hole in your shirt! It was pretty tiny at the beginning of the day, but it's so big now that I have to wear my heavy jacket in 80 degree weather. We had Open House and now I have a meeting. So embarrassing. Jk the pic won't upload so oh well lol just take my word for it


----------



## campn

Dobby- hehehe aww!! I've always gotten holes in my pajamas pants or leggings (which I live in now) and it always happens too! Like I have bad pants karma! 

Greenie- The doctor who told you that is delusional, she probably thought she'd helping you by not wanting to pressure you to get pregnant again fast but she doesn't get it. Have you taken another opk?


----------



## gigglebox

Dkbs, depends on where the hole is. Does it show off your cleavage? Of so, probably a bonus :p


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* OMG that line is major darker !!

*Dobs* Not sure it helps, but I would take a boob increase over an ass one LOL
Easier to hide the shirt one too- doing that 1980's jacket sleeves tied around your waste just screams I have a STAIN!!!! lol

*Campn* Bad pants karma lol.
I think I have bad donor karma- cuz none of them are reliable OR realize how many tries it can take....


----------



## shaescott

Oooooo line! Happy dance! Yay gigs!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry I have been bustle and have only had time to read and run so to speak. Work is hectic with the snow and ice. Anyways, congrats gigs! 

Cute bump campn!


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL Campn, bad pants karma.

Gigs, sorry. It's on my side. So no boobs shots for SO.

J, lol! I totally tried that but it's too high up so I'd be creating a new fashion statement.

AFM, bit bummed. I swore I would get a positive opk. My morning was just a smudge not positive. I took an opk just now and it's nowhere near positive! =/ And my temp is too high anyway. Not sure what is going on. I hope that my body isn't forgoing O because I'm coming down with something :(


----------



## campn

J- So sorry hun! What's going on with the donors!?? Maybe try the older donor guy you had to drive a bit for??

Dobby- It'll turn dark again! I once got no line AT ALL around 6pm then at 11 pm it turned super dark when I squeezed a tiny bit of urine to test! Are you gonna try to BD??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- somehow I am totally see you ripping your shirt lol sorry about the opk. Has that happened before?

Campn- I forgot to tell you how adorable your bump is! Bloat or not it's cute!

I forgot who asked. I didn't take another opk yet. I'm planning to tonight. It's sooooo hard because I drink so much water lol otherwise I'll take one again in the morning. 
Also, I will be switching doctors but there's only one accepting patients at my facility. Once I need to make an appointment I'm going to try and convince the doctor who handles my mc to take me even though she's not accepting patients. I should also mention I'm a doctor whore. I switch doctors constantly if I don't agree. (Because obviously I'm the one with a doctoral right? Lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

Good luck! It doesn't hurt to ask, Greenie. I had a doctor once that I wanted to switch to, but she wasn't accepting new patients. Once I called and explained why I wanted her (she was my brothers' pcp) she took me. So sometimes they can have a little lee way. I think the fact that you have seen her previously for pregnancy related concerns should help get you in the door with her.

Flueky, don't work too hard!

Campn, thanks. I don't think it'll happen tonight because my positive are usually around this time. But who knows my body is doing it's own thing lately. As far as BD, SO is coming over tonight because I'm just exhausted and we have some things we need to talk about. I highly doubt we will BD. So much so I am not even bothering to shave.


----------



## gigglebox

Hope the talk goes over well, Dobs.

Mrs, dobs is right, she might make an exception if you call and tell them you've seen her (so you're technically not a new patient, right?) and you really liked her and respected her opinion. Flattery does wonders :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

We'll see. We have to talk about the bs he said while DTD.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, i think some clarification on that would be nice.

Of course you'll let us know how it goes....?


----------



## FutureMrs

Nice line progression Gigs!!! 

Mrs definitely call, there is always room for another patient and given that she knows a bit about your history she's likely to take you on! No shame in switching doctors as their opinions seem to all differ anyway!

Dobby good luck with the chat! I hope your able to get some clarity with it!

AFM I was sure that was a positive OPK yesterday, but I am so crampy today, I haven't had a period since the chemical so I am wondering if my body is playing mean jokes on me! We only DTD Without pulling out on CD 10 & 12 I am not cycle day 19 so seems unlikely anything happened! Still holding off but would be happy to see a positive of course!


----------



## JLM73

You know if I could match ManFriends hornyness for me with a donor willing to contribute to the cause....Maybe I could get knocked up this century lol....
Seriously :dohh:


----------



## campn

J- I can feel your frustration hun and I'm frustrated for you. Big big hug to you! :hugs: I hope this cycle turns into a big huge hit and surprise you!


----------



## FutureMrs

J I hope you can make it work! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## shaescott

I'm a little behind on you J, what happened with the guy you were seeing a few months ago who had a kid already?


----------



## JLM73

Oh lol that guy got curbed for being an ass lol.


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Oh lol that guy got curbed for being an ass lol.

Damn I'm sorry, he seemed nice at first


----------



## JLM73

yea well there was another after him but He's moving next month and honestly I am all in for TTC, and he doesn't want more kids of his own, but was cool with the donor thing. Our schedules just do NOT match up with work or kids so we chat still, but I am letting that be it.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

[/QUOTE] Def great progression there Keeps :) 

Im still really nervous, its amazing how nerve wrecking it gets as we get older lol! I have midwife on Thursday & terrified of finding 0 hb as ive not felt anything really yet! 

Old frers are great hehe ;)[/QUOTE]


Aww thank you claireybell, how many weeks are you? Good luck I'll be thinking if you and im sure everything will Be fine xx

I have only ever seen the old style FRER for sale, I thought the new shape was just in America or something, I get mine in BOOTS or Superdrug depending on which has the offer on, at the mo in boots they're buy 2 packs get 1 free on all tests, so 3 twin packs for £20, off to get more for later! This is an expensive habbit lol x


----------



## gigglebox

Lol, isn't it?! I just bought 6 dollar tree tests last night so i can try and see some progression with those instead of frer. Your tests are pricey! Cheapest here i've seen on frer is about 12USD for 3. 

It's 3:30am. Damn insomnia....i've been trying to fall back asleep for an hour. Dog woke us up to pee -.-

Depending on results from today's testing, we might start telling family....i'm going to have to convince hubs though. He's worried about viability...i'm sure that's my fault since i was freaking out yesterday morning :dohh:

My cut up frer dried funny, more like a dip strip test....you know how the testing lines tend to be darker on one side? Now i'm worried cutting it in half messed up the validity of the test somehow...t minus 3 hours until the next test...


----------



## JLM73

:sleep: pffft What's that?
I have been up almost 24 hrs....FINALLY was about to doze off and DS popped up. He peed for the first time ever overnight :dohh:
I knew 3 cups of hot chocolate would bite me in the ass.
Luckily I always put Goodnights on him before bed.
These are reg underwear but have a slot the whole section of the crotch where this huge liner pad goes.
:thumbup:
It was FULL but not a drop on his pjs or the bed. YAY...now he's going back to sleep - i hope...and sadly I can't sigh


----------



## Flueky88

J, I'm sorry you are having donor trouble. Fx something works out.

Dobby, I hope your talk went well.

Gigs, looking forward to your test today!

Green, lay the flattery on thick. I'm sure she'd be willing. Hopefully, you can speak with her about it and not someone else.


----------



## DobbyForever

Talk did not go well. No bd. In a crap mood.


----------



## gigglebox

:cry: the line isn't any darker than yesterday

This is not looking like it's going to be a happy outcome...i'm also out of frer's, except my chopped one which i now don't trust :dohh: testing is now coming with a nice dose of nerves. Hubs is basically giving me tough love and the old "whatever happens, happens; no point in worrying" speech.

Dobs, sorry it didn't go well :( maybe it's time to drop the subject with him for a bit...did he get defensive?


----------



## gigglebox

Proof.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## TexasRider

How many DPO are you? I am pretty sure I can see its darker than yesterday's. Let me go back and compare quickly

Edit to add YES!! It's darker to me. The one from yesterday I had to click on and zoom in on my phone to see the line. This one I dont. Besides depending on how much HCG you implanted with and doubling time frame I think it still looks good!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, it looks darker to me to, Gigs. 

(Yes, I'm still silently stalking this thread. LOL!!!)

It was a squinter for me yesterday, and it's definitely THERE today! Those FRER's really vary on their dye levels...my lines with my second baby didn't get darker on the FRER's until I was at least 18 dpo. You could always go get beta hcg draws 48 hours apart to confirm that your levels to confirm viability at this point...


----------



## DobbyForever

Also aggravating, my temp was 97.94 so I am either about to get sick or I ovulated early and missed it somehow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs you are on crack cuz I can see that line in my dark car while driving lol it is so much darker


----------



## campn

Gigs- Compare today's with the one from the day before yesterday! That's how you can get a better result. I think it's darker!


----------



## gigglebox

It's only a hair darker irl. I think at this point it could go either way.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs Gigster* Sorry you two are having stressful time- pull up a chair next to the queen of drama lol.

Gonna suck it up and contact ALL 4 donors I have met with.
Worst case I won't be preggers...:growlmad: For the 15th cycle sigh....

OK so I have been in pity party mode for like 3 weeks.
I was supposed to set up a booth for the Farmer mkt I used to sell at- and the friggin lady is NOT calling me back!? So I have NO idea if there is even a spot for me. Not to mention everytime I even THINK about ramping the biz back up where I was, its sooooo daunting- I just wanna crawl under the covers:sleep:
I have been in such a frickin RUT not knowing which way to take my biz annnnnd
Here is my ONE ray of hope thus far- :happydance:
As SOON as I located all the jewelry I used to make I was SOOO amazed at how good it came out! It's like wearable art and THIS is what I am gonna focus on.
GIGS I LOVE your art stuff, and it really inspired me to "pull head from ass" and do the damn thing.
Here's a so so pic of what I make
I'm UBER pissed ex hubs smashed many things:(
Like the "faberge" egg lol
My mom isn't impressed even tho these are all hand made with each piece having between $10-100 dollars worth of Swarovski crystals.
And never mind they take several hours to make:roll:
If she hates it ...they should sell great LOL:rofl:


----------



## JLM73

OMG! 6 tries to make that last post WTF BnB??


----------



## JLM73

Where is everyone?
*Gigs* how are you feeling?
I still see your line as strong if even a bit stronger.:hugs:
Seems to me by looking at lots of FRER pics online there is a HUGE variation in the darkness- even with ppl at the same betas:growlmad:
That bugs me, bcuz it's like the test quality is shady and inconsistent...
I think you said you got some Wally cheapies?
How do those look?


----------



## JLM73

OK...I'm bored and gotta live thru you all ...
*Gigawatt* Line Def Darker:thumbup:
Keep in mind that if your hcg wasn't that high on implant then it would take more like 4-5 days to see much change.
*Your Color pics 2-8 to 2-10*


----------



## JLM73

*Your Invert pics 2-8 to 2-10*


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks J, but i really don't see much of a difference...i only had three wally's and wasted the last one on diluted smu (neg) like an ass. Now if i really want to keep with progression I'm going to have to buy more frer's. Not too thrilled about that but iiwii...

Your crocheted items are so cute! If i had a daughter id be all over those hair combs


----------



## shaescott

I put them in order earliest to latest and after they were all in the same pic I put in the filter, they all have the same amount of filter. There's definitely a progression, definitely darker.


----------



## JLM73

YAY *Shae* :dance:Thx I only have ability to label and invert pics lol.
*Giggly-bits* I really can see it, and I'm :jo:
I really do think some ppl can see pale pink better than others, cuz sometimes I couldn't see mine no matter what light, but def could see them after I posted and everyone was like "YOU can't see that??":dohh:
Shae's filter def bring up the progress better than anything I have.

:shrug: Figure if you implanted 2-3hcg, 2 days later would only be around 4-6ish....:-k Thats super low, even for frers, but would def look like what we are seeing.
:hugs: Hope it's blazing for you next couple days, as hcg will be jumping up at higher increments:thumbup:
Give the bean a chance to dig in some more.
Not sure when your AF was due, but if implant just started when you got that first squinter, it can only get better the next couple days


----------



## claireybell

Ive yet to read but had to say J, i dreamt about you last night lol we out drinking & got really drunk Lol! Very random, there was other bits to the dream of which i could remember this morning but cant remember now ha ha!! I think u had a purple dress on? Weird lol!!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs the most recent frer pic is def more darker than yesterdays hun! Mine was fairly light still at 4 days before period was due like it looked grey in a photo


----------



## campn

Gigs- You cray! They're definitely getting darker hun!!!


----------



## JLM73

LOL:rofl: *Claire*!
Well that dream fit well with the one I had when I briefly napped from 7:30-8 AM....so tired lol.
I was at manfriends with his family and everyone started whipping out nekkid parts:shock:
It started with man friend coming in the family room and dropping his pants to let out a HUGE fart- I was like OMG you are so nasty. Then I turn around and his wife is laughing and some random chick sitting on a couch whips out boobs to try and make a baby feed:saywhat:
I'm like WTH is everybody getn naked for???
And the his wife says - Oh we keep our boobs big by feeding the babies, so we don't have to get surgery:huh:
OMG Definitely a dream I jolted out of, and was like WTF...Delirium is a Beast! lol
I was afraid to go back to sleep!:rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, my 11dpo frer, seemed like days before it got pinkier 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpserx44ao6.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Hahahaaaa farts boobs & manbits :rofl: 

Im sure there was a boob in that random dream aswell.. it was a short one from 6-7am inbetween alarm snooze lol!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- it's way way darker! And remember you're supposed to text every other day! 

J- love the crochet stuff. 


Afm- forgot my opk at home for smu. Luckily hubs was coming this way and dropped it off! (While I was in a meeting on my desk!) lol so I was able to use smu but it's still super negative. So I'm giving up. I'm so pissed I hate my body. Either I'm not ovulating or I'm ovulating late and still getting AF 4ish days later.


----------



## campn

Claire- Wow I still vivdly remember this picture of your BFP!

Greenie- Do you think your dieting and work outs could be effecting it!? I know a friend of mine got her cycles going weird after she started her weight loss journey. Maybe your hormones are just trying to adjust!?


----------



## claireybell

Haha i bet its the nail varnish lol! I remember your ic & then shocked digi test hehe :)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigglebox, today's test is definitely darker than your one from
Yesterday! How many DPO are you roughly if u don't mind me asking?

And I can't believe how cheap ur tests are! Our FRER are £10.20 for a twin pack!! 

I was worrying today so asked docs to draw my levels but the lab was closed, so have an appt tomorrow, and Monday to draw levels and get the results Thursday, shall be a long week.. I do feel a little better though as did an afternoon test (couldn't do one this morning as had ran out) and it seems to have gotten darker so im pleased with that  x


----------



## claireybell

My Dr has never done bloods, only one blood test done at my first midwife apt 11wks, will your Dr do quantative bloods just from asking then Keeps?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I'm not sure if it could but everything I've read says strenuous activities and mine aren't. :( plus when I worked out a lot in the past I didn't have this problem. I just feel frustrated and hopefully I'll get some answers soon.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

For some reason the photo didn't upload? I'll try again x

And ClaireyBell, I went in and explained im having trouble sleeping and bad anxiety as im so worried about m/c or chemical, and he agreed to let me have my Levels checked, and then again 48 hours later to see how they've risen, and if no problems I will go onto have a normal appointment between 6-8 weeks x 

I see ur 15 weeks... Will u be finding out the sex at all? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Oh i see, your Dr sounds lovely, i wish mine was that understanding, im sure your bloods will be perfect Keeps :) 

Yes but we'll find out at 20wk scan 15th March, i like the guessing games lol!


----------



## claireybell

Lovely progression on those tests there :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

:shhh: Claire's Having a gurrrrrrl, but don't let her know yet :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa!! That be lovely although il be so happy if its another boy, they very snuggly :hugs: 

Have you heard back from any donors yet J?


----------



## JLM73

Yes - I have many emails from all the sketchy, quirky, shady freaks lol.
None of the regulars. 
I did get an email from a new donor- Italian- 48.
Even if he seems on the up and up, most "free donors" Are looking to hook up.
We'll see...if he seems "normal" I may throw my trollop jeans back on, and indulge him :rofl:

OMFG Florida weather is off the Chain!! We have freeze warnings for tonight, and will be down to 38ish!!:growlmad:
I did NOT sign up for this when I decided to live in FL lol.
Just had to cover all my plants.
Was gonna try to sell at Saturday market, but temp will be like 45 that morning, so mehh


----------



## shaescott

Hahahahahahahahaha you think 38 is cold :rofl: that's above freezing!!!
This is the forecast for the capital of VT


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you ladies :hugs: i still don't see it but it does help to read all your responses. I got a frer three pack (shhhhhhhhh) and i'll take one tomorrow along with a dollar tree test. Then i can test daily with $tree and every other day with the frer

J, this cold weather sucks. We have some icy crap in the forecast for early next week. I am not amused.


----------



## JLM73

Yay Gigs!!
and Shae Hell to the naaaawww.
There is a reason birds fly south for winter lol.
Here when we get wind and humidity it kills all the flowers, palms, fruit- Even a week of 40's is brutal on our crops/plants.
My peppers are good down to 40, but the wind really eats them up badly- tender leaves.
I would have to be a rich novelist if I lived up there.
First cool breeez, I would clear out EVERY canned good and dry pkg food and make like a sqirrel and hibernate inside...by the fire until spring:rofl:


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Yay Gigs!!
> and Shae Hell to the naaaawww.
> There is a reason birds fly south for winter lol.
> Here when we get wind and humidity it kills all the flowers, palms, fruit- Even a week of 40's is brutal on our crops/plants.
> My peppers are good down to 40, but the wind really eats them up badly- tender leaves.
> I would have to be a rich novelist if I lived up there.
> First cool breeez, I would clear out EVERY canned good and dry pkg food and make like a sqirrel and hibernate inside...by the fire until spring:rofl:

Yeah when it comes to plants we have the following options up here: only grow during the summer, use a heated greenhouse during the winter, or grow some plants inside the house. However, the fruit trees generally do well over the winter, especially apple trees. Granny Smiths are pickiest about cold, they don't recommend those trees in Vermont. Others are generally fine.


----------



## JLM73

:munch: Ahhh you just reminded me I have some Granny Smiths yum!
Thru trial and error I have found once my pepper plants get past that young"green" stalk stage, and have gone thru a winter and a summer- they trunks become woody. They usually are tougher then, but Heat here sets them back ALOT.
Even in shade ONE day of our heat has them drooping- I call them bitchy lol.
I started with 72 last August- only 20 have made it this far.
I DEF am making a greenhouse next place I live.
Soooo much easier to shade them, keep them moist, and use a simple chimnea or 2 to warm them on rare bad nights.


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> :munch: Ahhh you just reminded me I have some Granny Smiths yum!
> Thru trial and error I have found once my pepper plants get past that young"green" stalk stage, and have gone thru a winter and a summer- they trunks become woody. They usually are tougher then, but Heat here sets them back ALOT.
> Even in shade ONE day of our heat has them drooping- I call them bitchy lol.
> I started with 72 last August- only 20 have made it this far.
> I DEF am making a greenhouse next place I live.
> Soooo much easier to shade them, keep them moist, and use a simple chimnea or 2 to warm them on rare bad nights.

But you gotta be careful if it's a plastic greenhouse, with a fire.


----------



## shaescott

*Gigs!* I showed my (Doctor!) mother your test progression and she says its progressing just fine.


----------



## JLM73

Oh yea Fire=bad- but I was a Firefighter so not a problem:haha:
Well...the only problem I had was TRYING to start a fire for my burn pit when I was in the country:blush:
I started with lighter fluid :haha: great fun btw...
I could never keep the darn fire goinnng:brat: lol
I finally started using those fire place logs and kindling that has the fluid basted in.
Then I would come out 2 days later and still see some whisps :rofl:
Luckily the people who built it made it sandy bottomed with huge concrete blocks around it:shrug:
I want a couple like this so heat goes up and flames can be contained:

These are awesome for porches.


----------



## DobbyForever

These are my opks from this week (last three days). I'm not sure which is which because I just fished them out of the trash lol, but I know the darkest one I posted Monday night and the rest are since then. I went based on the color of the test/ which looked newer lol. The bottom is today.

I know it's still dark and I'm only CD 13 and usually my O is between CD 13 and CD 15, but sometimes as late as CD 17/18. Just seems odd that I haven't gotten a positive yet. I haven't temped except CD 5, 8, 12, and 13 with temps being 97.7ish the first three days and 97.94 today. In all fairness, I could be getting sick. The weird thing is I am having my post O symptoms: extreme fatigue, backache, mild nausea, gas, bloat... I had cramps yesterday and the day before. BUT I had negative opks CD 8,9, 11, 12, and 13.

I know only time can tell but this is really annoying me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## campn

Dobby- Maybe my eyes are fooling me but the first one on the left looks positive! Or maybe could have been darker if you held your pee longer? I don't know hun but I'd say you're probably about to ovulate!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and i will reply to everyone later tonight. SO walked in as I was about to start so I am making dinner now.


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Dobby- Maybe my eyes are fooling me but the first one on the left looks positive! Or maybe could have been darker if you held your pee longer? I don't know hun but I'd say you're probably about to ovulate!

At the time, it didn't look positive to me even when dried. But looking at it now I would call it positive.


----------



## FutureMrs

im not expert but I agree dobby! Farthest on the left looks positive


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I think the leftmost one looks positive


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup: Far left def looks like your +opk.
I'm sure it would be a perfect match up a few hours later- but damn close.
I'd go with it. But I've usually had short fast surges and a few 2 dayers.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I have never had a short surge. They have always lasted 36+ hours

Promise I will respond to everyone soon. Watching the Warriors with SO


----------



## campn

Dobby- do you think you're about to ovulate or already did!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I am so confused. I mean I didn't test afternoon CD 9 or at all 10 so it is possible that dark opk was the end of a surge, but I don't O that early. My temp this morning is just throwing me off. It's too high for non sick pre O. Even if I was about to O, my temp should have dipped to around 97.5 by now. If I change Monday to positive, FF thinks I Oed yesterday.


----------



## gigglebox

To me, the far left looks positive and the far right looks almost positive. Not sure what it means though...hows the cm looking?


----------



## JLM73

When in doubt:sex: it out lol
Hopefully he's being nice to you and it will be easy :winkwink:
I had one odd cycle cpl months back where my opk was so near I called it + then it went neg the next day...no biggie, but then I got a much darker positive the 3rd day:huh:
FF kept putting O the day after the last opk- so annoying.
In the end my temps said I O'd the day betwn the 2 +opks-cd 14, which is only a day diff for me.
I am so sick of tracking I could scream lol.
Chatting with a poss new donor.
Hope he's not a weirdo.

I've been a slacker ass this cycle- my BBTherm is somewhere under the bed lol...gotta dig it out and start tomoro.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I've seriously learned not to just rely on my temps cause mine some cycles made no sense! There are many things other than ovulation take can mess with your temps. I never got a thermal rise after my last O until 2-3 days later!

How is your cm??

J- Fx this donor is gold!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- I agree with everyone else. Far left looks positive. 

J- going to talk to 4 donors? What's it's going to hurt right? Really hope you get your bfp this cycle. Keeping everything crossed for you!

So here my opks. Bottom was tonight. I know it's not positive by any means but it's the darkest I've seen in a long time! Yes yes yes, I'm a poas addict and I'm being super strict about testing a couple times a day. I tell myself it's so I can document everything and the doctor can't say "well you missed it" but in all reality it's because I'm addicted lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

*Gigs,* I know you already said you felt reassure dbut now that I am on my computer I have a much better view of your tests. That line from this morning is absolutely stunning. I wouldn&#8217;t be shocked if you could get digital confirmation with a link like that. You&#8217;ve mentioned you also battle anxiety, have you told your gyn? If I let mine know I am stressed out they will run bloods, and nothing makes you feel better than a beta.

*Wookie,* so glad you are still stalking! <3

*J,* you are hilarious! I&#8217;m like half glad, half sad you have drama. On the one hand, I feel bad. On the other, misery loves company lol. I thought of you the other day when I went to Michaels to pick up a frame job. There was this guy with a table right inside who was selling hats and bragging about his work. Your stuff is a thousand times better! &#8211; Also, lol I feel you with the 38 degree weather. When you live somewhere constantly sunny and warm, cold weather is like WTF. Lol at the trollop pants, too. Is there any chance of younger donors again? Get that prime man juice? GL with this new donor!

*J and Shae,* that was so sweet of you both to line up Gigs tests like that! Def can see the progression once you put the pictures together. <3

*Greenie,* biggest hugs. Are you sure your urine was concentrated enough? That was sweet of DH to bring it. I agree with Campn that maybe the diet and exercise change, especially if it is drastic, can affect when you O. Those last three OPKs look like it is getting progressively darker so FXed you O real soon.

*Keeps,* so glad your doctor put in the order for bloods. Like I said above, nothing makes you relax than hearing your beta #s rising. &#9786; Your progression looks fantastic.

*CB!* I&#8217;m so excited to get confirmation that you are having a GIRL &#9786;

I think the rest of the pages were all about moi so. :)

*AFM* Now I have a headache. I thought I was icky because I forgot lunch, but I did have a snack at 1:30. But even after dinner I feel crappy still. I don't check cm. I had a little discharge the last couple of days, milkyish which is consistent with post O. I am soooo irritable. I just bitched out SO and chased him out of the bedroom. This whole not having consistent, meaningful sex is really destroying our relationship. And BDing it out isn't an option. He only has sex with me when he is drunk, and after he took things too far last time he's not drinking any time soon. So either I Oed yesterday and missed my surge and I'm in it this cycle (maybe if he did in fact finish) or I'm just out completely.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobble Ganger* Nice work on all those replies lol.
I hope you are IN IN IN.

None of the younger donors replied- well 23 y/o I am skipping- pissed me off and not banking everything on him. If he contacts me then I'll of course grab the juice:haha:
Being My O is due right after V day, AND it's falling on a weekday for the first time most young guys are sucking up with their SOs.

Would be super awesome if this older guy works out. Hell my mom's father made his last kiddo in his mid 60's LOL.
Anyhow I kinda ranted a week ago on a donor site about guys leaving someone hanging at the last second, and how they just don't get how important timing is, and if you aren't 100% sure DON'T make someone wait on you bla blah:haha:
I had a moment:blush:
So he msgd me direct after that and is assuring me he won't leave me hanging, and he's sorry some guys are being so wishywashy etc.
He's got his recent health tests, which is more than the pervs do :roll:
It's like Thx for the man juice YAY a bfp...oh but I also have ebola...Thx:rofl:

No but really. We had 12 cases in my county of Zika before this cold set in, so I'm hoping it wipes the buggers out.

Tentatively I am meeting the new donor this wknd to go over papers etc.
Would be amazingly awesome if he's awesome it's all peachy, he's rich, single and falls in love with me and we ride a dragon into the sunset:haha: 
Getting delirious again lol


----------



## campn

Greenie- This is how my OPKS usually look like! They're definitely getting darker! And also hehe for being a poas, I think I could speak for all of us here and admit that we all do it, my 40 OPKS last me 2 cycles of I'm lucky!

J- I asked my doctor about zika and she didn't seem concerned whatsoever! She said it's only worrisome if you've been to South America but it's still perfectly safe here. I was suprised by how not concerned she was! Put my mind at ease.

Edit: I wish I could ride a unicorn into the sunset with David Beckham, cause dayum.


----------



## shaescott

I'm actually going on a trip to Disney world (Florida) with my family next week, leaving this Sunday haha. I'm concerned like what if somehow I'm pregnant and the baby gets like major malformations or something lol


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I hate when docs blow things up OR downplay them.
Zika isn't bad from what CDC says - as your immune system kills it off within about a week. They are still advising preg women to stay in at bad times, or away from standing water ( everywhere here sigh).
I don't think your doc should like totally tell you to ignore those precautions as tthey are reasonable for anyone.

FL has MAJOR travelers to and ffrom with cruises etc, so just be careful.
My mom was an RN for over 30 yrs and thinks MDs are Gods:roll:
No...they are not.

Docs specialize in their field- but they can't know everything about everything.
Trust me as a medic it was damn hard groggy at 3am to show up at a house and be ready to treat ANYthing in a moments notice lol.

:hugs: I think this freeze will wack alot of mosquitos out.

The main prob is not the mosquito, but ones biting ppl just returning from trips/family visiting from there.

Mosquitos don't have Zika to pass on until they have bitten someone with it- the next ppl bitten get it from mosquito spit ( really lol) 
The CDC and all news channels wouldn't admit 12 confirmed cases if there were 0:shrug:


----------



## shaescott

*Gigs* are you gonna indulge us this morning?


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, i'm waiting for hubs to go to work (i think he's over my obsessing lol) then i'll test, which should be in about 10 minutes. I'm soooooo nervous. If the line is the same or lighter i'm pretty sure this pregnancy won't be viable.

If it's the same, would progesterone at this point help? Like if it's a prog issue?


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely not good. This is the 5 minute mark. 

I'm. Going to call the ob this morning and see if anything can be done to save it...but it doesn't look like this is a viable pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## gigglebox

Yesterday top, today bottom. 10 minute mark
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 25


----------



## claireybell

ooh Shae have fun at Disney you lucky girl! 

Ah Gigs :hugs: hopefully its not bad news hun.. I know the new frer dyes are crappy from what ive tried to google, have you called ob yet? X


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, I love you but I think you are bat crap crazy. Those are excellent lines WITH fmu and the new frers. I know it's terrifying and you want to be prepared for the worst, so I really hope your doctor will get you in for bloods to ease the worry. Also, I stand by a digital with that line will read pregnant.

J, i had a word document up and all your names typed in so I could reply as I read each post haha that's why I had to be on my computer ;). Hope donor doesn't flake! Curse men and their longevity of sperm. Or not lol

Um. I am too tired to remember who else to reply to. Omg cannot wait for my 4 day weekend of no sex r_r. In other news guess who got her temp dip and whose opk this morning is basically positive? Ffs I am out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

No...i'm not sure if there is a point. I am looking into progesterone and it seems it's not the save all i thought it was. Ive read from a couple medical websites (articles written by md's) that there's no proof prog is what saves threatened pregnancies, and usually if a low prog is an issue, the pregnancy is not healthy. It can even just prolong the miscarriage of a doomed pregnancy and i don't want to do that. It's also going to require me paying a bunch out of pocket for tests when i can just wait it out and see what happens for free (well, minus the cost of hpt's).


----------



## gigglebox

Ha, thanks dobs but i am telling you, there is no progression here. Especially when i compare to other progressions...i know i'd probably get a positive on a digi but so do lots of people who have miscarriages. Not trying to be negative, just being realistic. And maybe a bit grumpy.


----------



## claireybell

Ah dobs that sucks big balls!! Sex is def of agenda this wknd or in the next day day or so then? Ohhhh the frustration & typical! Pfft! 

SO keeps trying to reel me in for nooky but im a nodding dog on the sofa most nights lol.. Feel bit bad really ha ha


----------



## shaescott

I have to admit that today's is lighter than yesterday's. You should really try a different brand.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think you are being grumpy. Pull out your every other day tests. And wasn't AF due today? That's one milestone! I know it doesn't mean everything will be ok, but it is a celebration. Hugs. Honestly I couldn't see your other tests without clicking and zooming. Today's and yesterday's I see on my phone without clicking or zooming. I think your progression looks fabulous :) hugs hugs go call your gyn


----------



## claireybell

I know blue dye tests are very wishy-washy but i did a Clearblue just begore af was due & it was very dark, darker then the frer also! I agree with shae, try a diff brand stick gigs


----------



## DobbyForever

CB! Go get it on in my name! ;). Jk go back to bed. Sex is definitely not happening tonight or tomorrow. I have tried every night and we just end up getting pissed. We used to have this not going to bed mad rule. That's out the window. Sex is an expression of love to me, so months of not having healthy sex with him... Honestly. I know I love him. I don't feel anything.


----------



## gigglebox

Progression of tests, 9-12 dpo. Dobs I'm actually dur tomorrow, but I'm sure it will be delayed. I'm not going to bother with the ob. They can't tell me anything of that waiting a few days won't tell me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## campn

Gigs- Hun don't compare the different FRERS progression!


Look at mine, the bottom test was 5 days after the top and see how the control line on the bottom one is darker and has much more pink compared to the top test? Maybe get a bunch of one test if you want to see actual progression.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude the old free I got a bfp with 7 hcg! The new ones my beta was 43 and the line was faint AF!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, I just hope you can find something to latch to so you can enjoy your pregnancy. Would you be able to call your therapist?


----------



## claireybell

I personally think the pink dye in new Frers are s**t esp for before af is due! Def try other brands :thumbup: 

Ah Dobby :hugs: maybe you should pull out some Condoms & be like 'We're doing this!!' ;) 

Ah just back from midwife & all ok, couldnt find hb at first so instantly im worried then 10 seconds later gallop gallop :) very loud at 152bpm :) relieved as ive not felt anything yet ahhh.. A very happy bun!


----------



## campn

Claire- Oh my the suspense! I know I'll be super worried next time when she takes out the Doppler! The good thing once they start moving you really do feel relieved since you always feel them. 

One time DS wasn't moving at all and that terrified me and DH so I started eating chocolate and juice and he started kicking like crazy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Claire- oh my gosh how scary! Hugs! So glad they found it. I know you said it was 10 seconds but I bet it was like 5 minutes. Lol

Dob- I think it's darker too but I'm sending you tons of good vibes.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Mornin my Lovelies
Just back from 2 mile walk with the dog- this hard headed ******* will not stop wanting to run to every dog he sees when they bark. He wants to play, not aggressive, but for REAL- I need his ass to learn "leave it!"
No way he can show anytime soon with that lack of control. 
He wants to go to them so bad- he is total focus on them, or little kids.
The Gentle leader head halter DEF makes it np at all to keep him from moving, but it's the fact he will keep trying to look back at the dog for the next 5 mins:growlmad:
Gonna be a come to Jesus talk with a shock collar soon, because once he is interested in something NOTHING else breaks his focus on it...

OK enuff about the :dog:

*Gigs*:-k I see what you mean by progression BUT ystrdy and today look the same. Which is good. Days 9/10 look light but the same. So you should be still good, as that means you are showing progress every 2 days. Which is right.
Days 11/12 are DEF darker than 9/10.
I got my progesterone at the local healthy food/health store. Like $20??
It's called Progestacare, and is the only one I have found that STATES it has USP grade Progesterone. The others all use herbs- NOT progesterone.
Pic below.

*Dobbles* It seems to me you two have been off track since the loss:(. It's odd, but maybe since the loss "broke" you two, a BFP can fix you :hug:
I know you said he's avoiding drinking BUT, why not but a brand of liquor or wine that he's not had, and play dumb. Just tell him somebody gave it to you to try, or it's new bla bla...Men aren't that deep.:drunk:
Perhaps once he has a couple sips, he will go for :sex:
Or - my old time trick...men are always "pitching a tent" when they wake up.
If I wanted some, I would just act like I was sleeping:sleep: and slowly move my arse end back towards him. LOL. Usually a couple of pickle"bums and grinds" whiel I am :winkwink: sleeeeping lol and as soon as he was really awake he was rdy to go, and thought he was waking ME up lol.

Or hell. I woke my ex hubs up with oral before and since I was there- not like he was gonna turn it down.
:blush: Not that I have tried this...ahem....but it's poss to TMI ( yea right) not swallow, and discreetly spit it in a cup/hand etc. :shrug:
Hey you gotta insert it yourself later, but unless your spit is DragonFire lol. It def worked for my best friend lol.

*Clairita* I bought my own mini doppler YEARS ago online. Was like $20, but I LOVED it. I layed still one night at like 7-8wks?? and took a while but I found DS's heartbeat before my first OB visit.
I even recorded it a couple times and saved them :cloud9:

I'm off to drudge thru :flasher: donor emails lol.
I specified near my city- but apparently some donors flunked Geography...cuz last time I checked Tampa was not "near" Miami, Colorado, or Pennsylvania:dohh:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*
Sorry I forgot the Progestacare pic.
It basically holds AF off and gives the bean longer to dig in.
When I was a surro I had to take a shot in the butt everyday of 20mg progest to prevent AF. Worked like a charm to stop my loss back in July, but I was spotting BEFORE I started, so I waited too long.
I don't think you are temping, but low Post O temps would help ya know if your progest is low as well.
:hugs::dust:


----------



## gigglebox

That's the worst when they can't find it! So glad they did though. That suspense is killer.

J, i'm definitely guilty of the ol' "oops, how did y ass get that close to your crotch this early in the morning?" Routine :haha:

Dobs, i'll message the shrink if i get bad, but as of now i'm just kind of meh about the whole situation. I feel like i'm at a stand still so my emotions are, too. 

I did however get a line on a $tree test which i was unable to do yesterday, HOWEVER yesterday was diluted pee so i'm not surprised. Still, I'm happy to see an obvious line on another test. It's not convincing me of anything though, but it did make me feel slightly better. Slightly.


----------



## JLM73

Well, older donor seems serious BUT...he's never donated before:dohh:
Oh my....a donor virgin:rofl:
Well he has kids just hasn't donated yet...
Good thing is he isn't set on NI like alot of donors (natural insem=:sex:)
or PI ( partial insert- just before the pickle juice flows LOL)
Sooo...I'm sure I can get him to stick to AI(Artificial Insem=in a cup)
Hell Dude and I are mtg Sat to exchange papers etc, and he cleared his work sched just for me for both Mon AND Tues:rofl:

If all goes well at meet up, I'll just stick with him and use him Both Mon and Tues, as O is due Tues or Wed...and I'm still Team *BLUE*:blue:
Hell...I like older men, and first hubs was Italian too...I may even chip in for Assisted AI...THAT can be played many ways, but as long as dude finishes AND it's in a cup:thumbup:
Then I can try out my home made SoftCup:haha:
Some of these dudes "handle" themselves and just like being watched:roll:
:blush:Man...I always have the posts that go STRAIGHT to the gutter!
*Dobs* Glad you enjoy my drama...could seriously make a TV show of this...


----------



## gigglebox

Yaay J! That sounds really promising!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Awesome on the $ line.
I have never gotten one on them:nope:
I agree that FRER is sh*t now for their dye.
Like *Campn* and many other ladies posted pics ...even *DObs* before, you can line up frers and the control lines vary so frickin much!?:saywhat:
I mean seriously....there's no reason the dye should vary so much from tests in the SAME pack WTF FRER...Quality Control...Heard of it??:finger:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- two days AFTER AF was due I took a dollar tree test with FMU and got the faintest line ever. So they're sensitivity it crap. I really think it's those frer test.


----------



## JLM73

Hey Potter Headz!!
Just heard a NEW Harry P book is coming soon


----------



## mrs.green2015

For your viewing pleasure. My most recent opk. And yes I took it at work. And yes I took the picture at my desk. That's not too bad right? Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is a better picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, hope they'll at least show me some progression though, more so than these new curved frer's. I have been doing (decidedly too much) googling and i can't find hardly any progression pics with the new design, BUT i found a few people complain they suck with progression and wax & wane with darkness. So....still in limbo but now a little more hopeful.

J!!! That's exciting! Except i still haven't finished book 4 lol. Funny story though, my brother was flying on a plain from cali to VA and he said he was sitting next to a guy who appeared to be proof reading/editing something on his laptop, and he said he saw many HP references, including Voldemort's name. He was speculating the dude was editing a new HP book....wonder if he was! Or just fan fiction haha


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Mrs!!! That's damn close!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks gig!

And your brother should have asked him. Lol I'm super nosey and talk to everyone lol


----------



## campn

Green- I bet it turns positive tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

So in swaying male, figured I'd get back on my diet for BOY sways.
:munch:
Ok so Boy diet needs salty foods, high potassium, and high protein (lots of meat too). The diet also calls for high Alkaline foods, because what you eat DOES affect the pH of your cm. 
Girl :spermy: like Acidic cm, but male sperm die fast in that cm, so I have to eat the reverse. I also do a light alkaline (baking soda) douche a cpl hours before Insem.
So I will be getting more dried fruit today, and eating at least 1 canned soup a day for that. It also calls for lots of fruits and veggies- which I love.
Oh and cereal :wohoo: I eat a huge bowl of Honey Flake and Oat cluster cereal, and always add bananas- and that's actually in the diet lol:thumbup:

I swayed boy with DS, so it's not hard for me, cuz I eat this stuff ALL the time. I already have a high protein diet ( typical salad a day pic below)
and I have been taking prenatals since 2006. But coincidentally, I have also taken B complex , annnnd a Potassium Supplement daily for the last couple years as well:thumbup:
Most ppl don't need extra potass, but everytime I get labs mine is always flagged for being a bit low or borderline.
This can affect your heart and B/P:shock: So I started myself on it a cpl years ago. Glad it works for boys, cause I feel like a slug when it's low.
Oh and I get pickle juice * day before O and Day of O*!
Anyhoo there's lot's a gender sway sites, but here's a link to the one I use most.
https://conceptiondeceptions.wordpress.com/gender-swaying-tips-for-boy/
*My once a day mega salad- literally 2 lbs lol*


----------



## gigglebox

Wow J, you have a great game plan! I might have to check the site and see which way this one will go if it progresses...it's frustrating since i either conceived from sex 4 days before O or pull out sex the day before :-k


----------



## claireybell

Arghh apologies, i wrote a whole reply earlier & bnb froze on me grr & then it wiped my whole message! Im aiming to re write now Lol


----------



## shaescott

I actually heard about the Harry Potter book today. I'm super excited! But not as excited as I was for the new Star Wars movie haha. 

Gigs: I would start using dollar store tests and try to start doing a daily fmu progression with them, since frers are sucking lately.


----------



## claireybell

My effffing god its just done it again!!! 

I had replies for most but i have to be quick lol! 

Gigs, will you be trying some other tests tomorrow?? 

MrsG thats a great looking opk woop!!! Nearly positive eeee! Keep up the shennanigans ra ha ha!! ;)

J, hope the virgin donor pulls through eeee!! Come on team blue :) im gonna check out that link on your last post aswell in just a minute

I always wonder about the donors that are married/attached, do you think their partners know about their donating?


----------



## shaescott

It's so weird that everyone's having problems with posting on bnb and I haven't had a single issue, and I'm even using the desktop site on my phone instead of the mobile site!


----------



## claireybell

I always use desktop site as i hate the mobile one, it just freezes & then flicks off the screen randomly pffft annoying when ypu have an essay lol! 

J, your link.. Well without realising, i quite possibly created a boy environment hahaa oh well! ;)


----------



## shaescott

I just don't use the mobile site cuz it's not exactly aesthetically pleasing, at all.


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Wow J, you have a great game plan! I might have to check the site and see which way this one will go if it progresses...it's frustrating since i either conceived from sex 4 days before O or pull out sex the day before :-k

Gigs That's awesome BD timing for a :pink::happydance:


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot a couple things
*Clairey*
BnB has wiped nearly ALL my msgs when I hit post the last 2 day:growlmad:
Now I type one-Copy it, before sending. It's BS and annoying but I was gonna break my computer ystrdy it happened so much.
I am doing it every post now
Oh, and dunno why,,,but I just feel you are having :pink:

*MrsG* Your opk looks GREAT! You are soooo close.

*CB* I doubt most these guys wives/SOs have a clue.
My donor last yr of 5 tries or 6 I forget:-k
I only found out he was married when I did a background check on him.
I'm super sleuth- We only ever used first names- but thru idle chat ppl tend to say more than they realize.
He mentioned his church(never a wife) but his son went there for school, and mentioned where he worked. I also wrote down his car tag when we first met.
Well a long FB search later. I couldn't find him per se, BUT The church had a page, and I went thru the church photos...about 200 pics in BAM! There he was just barely in the corner of a church function photo!
AND someone wrote names of ppl in the photo caption.
Thats how I got his last name- and for $9.99 I had his address, close relative names, phone number(we never exchanged them just emailed),and OMG his house was like 1 mile from where we met:shock:

So easy for him to sneak off, as he obvi wasn't leaving his kid home

But from there I checked marriage records, and saw wifeys info:shock:
Did a google maps street view of his house, and there was his car right next to HERS.

I love searching lol.
That's why I don't soc media much. Too much info is permanently out there.
The news even said DON'T tweet/FB anything with locations, and wait to send vacay pics till home- cuz it makes it mega easy for thieves to break in when you are posting :
"OMG, having drinks on the beach! So drunk! So love Cancun yay!:drunk:"
You basically let everyone know you are no where near your home :rofl:

:roll: Manfriend has been blowing up my phone for 2 days trying to get SOMETHING:roll:
Dude is horny AF. I told him hey you ain't donating to the cause[-([-X=;
BACK AWAY from the Hotpocket:haha:

:blush:Oh...yea...still forgot to start temping:dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

Ong hot pocket. I'm dying hahhahahah


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa hot pocket Lol! Back away from the prize.. Maybe you should let him give in to his urges & ride the wave J lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry all you ladies are having problems with Bnb. Luckily I haven't YET. Lol 


Omg J! I just Lol'd at work. Stay away from the hot pocket!


----------



## TexasRider

Gosh I'm not good at replying these days. Daughter being sick and me taking care of her is exhausting. And now my throat is sore and I have a cough.... Great.... At least tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ummm wtf so my clearly positive but not blaring positive morning opk against the clearly negative just now opk...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ummm.... I'm confused for you dobs!


----------



## DobbyForever

J the hot pocket made me giggle

I have a giant headache


----------



## JLM73

Ahh Sorry *Dobs*:awww:

*CB* I've given in to man friend before, dude rarely "launches the rocket" inside, and i even pinned his ass down that time :rofl:
I thought for sure he was in but he must have clenched his ass cheeks hard enough to bend steel because he actually managed to do the reverse "finish"??
I thought only monks studued that great art form lol.
Literally nothing comes out.

This was def not a time I could get preggers, but he has always been king of pull outs since when we dated. Only once in a while would he finish inside.
He's one of those guys that likes to "see" it on your back or belly:roll:

Given how difficult men and timing are - I think women as a species should have evolved to be able to impregnate ourselves...like earthworms :haha:
Can you imagine us minding our biz at work ... smelling something, racing to the bathroom for a hurlfest and being like 
:shock: WTF self??? Are serious?? I can't believe you knocked me up that one night we got :drunk:
:rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Omg J :rofl: I think that the female body should have a mechanism that only works after you're 18, and after one year of unsuccessful TTC with a partner/donor, it overrides the system and you can get pregnant by yourself. Though theres the whole issue that they'd be a clone of you. If your body could produce sperm, it would have the same genes. There's just allele variety after that. It could really mess up the kid right?

I'm putting way too much thought into this.


----------



## JLM73

:haha: Shae 
Yea you went DEEP lol
:-k Not sure....are worms clones??:shock:
maybe no worse than having an identical twin. I find it fascinating ID twins DON'T have the same fingerprints!!! Same DNA tho
:-k I'd be raising mini mes, but I had fun as a kid, so might not be that bad lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg you two are crazy and I love it


----------



## JLM73

Gigs- did you end up doing a test this morning?
I must have missed the pic:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, hope you feel better and so does your daughter!

J, plllleeeaaasse tell me none of your kiddos were conceived with your sneaky methods!

Dobs, so you ovulated then??? Today? I'm confused. Was that positive from this morning? Hope your head feels better soon. Did you take anything for it?

I've got a $tree test and equate lined up for the am. I know my nerves will be going crazy then...right now i'm just tired. J you commented on today's test lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg who the eff knows if I ovulated. The positive was this morning. I'd test again but I have had like 3 glasses of water since that test.

Gigs, can't wait to see tomorrow's test. Love your line porn


----------



## campn

J- About the social media thing, YES! Sadly I do use FB, and Instagram but I've grown so sick of both, I miss how life was before you knew too much about everyone and before the world got this small. Also you got DH's distant cousins girlfrirnd's grandma's uncle's wife giving me advice on sleep training :p just too many opinions and for some reason we think we owe the world giving our unsolicited and often rude opinions. 

I'd delete off Facebook if most of my friends and family didn't live overseas.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just keep family on my fb cuz otherwise we don't talk and I filter what I post.

Annoyed again. SO was like I'm so much closer to being ready. Pushes my hand away. Maybe if you were sweet. Still no. Watched the debate even though I hate politics. Still no. Showered, shaved, and out on his hands down favorite piece of lingerie under a black, silk robe. Still no. Ugh


----------



## campn

Dobby- what a tease! Maybe serve him a drink?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- sorry SO is being so non-sexual. That would drive me crazy! 



So I took another opk and my urine was just as if not more concentrated as before and it's lighter? Wtf? Any ideas ladies?


----------



## campn

Greenie- Mine always did that back and forth! It'll go dark again tomorrow I bet.


----------



## JLM73

Wow Crazy opk madness! I almost skipped buying any, as I ALWAYS get a positive cd12/13. I have 2 just for charting purposes.

*Mrs and Dob*:shrug: That is frickin maddening!
Dobs more so that you straight up set the sexy mood and dude is like :ignore:
WHO does that with Y chromosomes???

*Gigs* lol you made me laugh. 
No I have never had to resort to sneak attack pregs.:haha:
My older 2 I was married, and he wanted kids BAD. I was like Dude!:saywhat:
Pump the brakes! He was only 23 but SET on having all his kids by 30:huh:

I am a great giver of sneaky methods tho.

The only reason I held manfriend down that time was because he was losing his sh*t about to finish, and I wanted to powerplay and watch him squirm lol.
:shrug: he has great Happy Endings, and I wanted to look him in the face lol.
Plus he's like 100lbs heavier than me, and VERY manly built so it was a total turn on that he couldn't shove me off :haha:

Oh and I was married to 2nd hub for DS. We agreed to start trying, Jan 2009. I charted and opk'd and told him when it was go time, and at the end that rat ******* tried to hurry and pull off a condom that I had NO idea he put on!!:growlmad:
It was dark and he dropped it in the sheets, so when I saw him rummaging I was like :huh: I turn on the light JUST as he grabs the condom off the bed.
I was furious. Reemed his ass out, then told him We ARE doing this again in the morning, or there are gonna be problems between us.
He tried a total sabotage and I still have NO idea why??
But YES- the next day if I had seen any BS from him, I totally woulda snatched the condom, ran to the bathroom and injected the :spermy::rofl:
At that point- turnabout was fair play


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, I'm looking forward to your test tomorrow! I know it's disappointing to not see a big progression with tests. 

Dobs, I think that's a good positive. The length of positives must vary for people. Oh my Ttc from another website the girls would have their positive and get a negative less than a day later so I think you're safe! O should be coming soon. 

Mrs green, get to Bding! 

I wish I could reply to more of you ladies but craving pizza. That's all I can think of right now. &#127829;&#127829; Maybe I'll be more social tomorrow. lol


----------



## claireybell

Morning sweet cheeks

Omg J cant believe hubbard no2 did that, what a s**t! Guess that why they're called number 2's Lol!! Id be furious aswell!! 

Looking forward to more line excitement today from you girls hehe ;) 

Sorry SO still isnt giving in dobs, agree with MrsG - maybe a nice relaxing beverage? I never thought blokes could resist some pretty lingerie.. He plays tough!! 

MrsG my opks did that sometimes, it'll be dark today i bet ;) great bd'ing every other day :thumbup: covering all angles!

Breaa :wave: hulloo, hope you are doing ok


----------



## JLM73

:hi: My UK Lady Birdie!!
I still have no sleep meds...so trying to get another hat in. 
:dohh: I made this last one so darn big, I seriously considered making it a bag instead :rofl:
I have made bags in the past, but they take a loooong time, and ppl get cheap saying that costs more than Wal-Mart
:growlmad: They never seem to get the point this was NOT cranked out of a machine in China :roll:
I will likely make a few tho, as the bags sell well in the summer- beach thing. Oh and people love the Rasta color ones.
*XLG Hot Pink and Sage Hat*


----------



## gigglebox

Morning J, my fellow insomniac!

That hat would def also make a cute bag. Do you make a draw string and put straps on it? It's be a cute back pack, i can see some girls who would want that (at least fashionable small backpacks were in when i was young).

Mrs, fear not! I think opk progression varies so much. I remember one cycle i got blank opk's 2 days before i got a blazing positive. But also, your was so dark i wonder if they only get so dark for you? The "positives" i get within 24 hours of O are like that, like almost there but not quite.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yes great idea Gigs, J those would awesome as bags aswell! 

i wish i could wear hats like that, they are great! I dont havevthe head to show it off ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

Im currently perched in kitchen painting my nails Lol! Riley is cputing my Nail Varnish bottles.. Too many, i need to clear them out! ;)

Riley loving Pink snd 'They're the same colour Mummy?!' Aww

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7du8zcnh.jpeg


----------



## gigglebox

I am so glad you're reproducing again because you make adorable kids!!! He's so cute <3


----------



## gigglebox

Did he line the bottles up? Des does that too (loves to line up objects)


----------



## shaescott

Aw so cute


----------



## shaescott

Wtf I just checked my cervix and I had to like spread my legs to swab all the way around it... Like, it's a knob-shape, so I swab my finger all the way around it, and my finger was as far as it could go in when I was able to get it around. So it's high... But it's relatively hard??? And I have creamy CM???? I hate my body it's so annoying ugh


----------



## JLM73

Shae mine does that a day or two before O:shrug:

CB Super CUTE! Mommy's helper lol. I have like 20 colors lol.
And sure you can wear hats like this!! Most ladies and some guys like the long hats to tuck all their hair in, so it hangs in the back- and great for bad hair days lol.
I wear one the last couple days bcuz my hair looks like Don King or Buckwheat atm :haha:

Gigs yea when I make them into bags I crochet 2 handle, so it can be a shoulder bag or mini back bag. Uh insom sucks ass! I so miss my ambien, Hope to get it filled tomoro, but my picky doc will prob make me wait for an office visit since the script can't be faxed.
Can't wait for your liiiiiinnnes!

I have been to bed at 530, 730, and 730 the last 3 days - and that is with my 2 muscle relaxer AND benadryl on board. Sooo annoying to be up 20 hrs at a time grrr
And if this keeps up I will end up with crap BBTs as well...

On a good note- Donor and I have been emailing back and forth all day.
He is super excited lol. He said this is something he always wanted to do, and agreed to be the reg donor if it doesn't work this cycle !
We are meeting at Starbucks Saturday afternoon, and he said he will explain then why he is so excited, and always wanted to be a donor??:huh:
:-k He has me intrigued LOL.


----------



## shaescott

*J* I'm on CD 29 though... 

So I walked outside this morning with wet hair and it flash froze. I wonder why. 


For those in the UK, that's -21 C


----------



## claireybell

Ah thankyou hehee :) yeah he lined them up, loves lining everything up, does Des do it with cars? Riley lines up fire engine trucks, cars & teddies hahaa!! 

My cm would get mega loads before ovulation & had loads of it after sometimes aswell Shae.. 

J now im intrigues about the donor being excited lol.. Hope hes not a weird one .. :-/ 

Buckwheat hair HAHAA!!!

Im off out to purchase some Mat jeans & work trousers shortly, my work ones are just ridiculous now & ive had enough of wearing long vest tops under everything & using hairbands to expand waistline at the button area lol! Plus, just ripped a massive hole in my 'spacious' jeans, cant believe that grr!!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Shae -6?!!! BRRRRRRR!!! We had frost yesterday morning, wasnt minus temps & my butt froze walking to the School!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I love you all and appreciate it, but he has PTSD from the loss. Even if he didn't, he has never been one to let me touch him without consent because he has past trauma from his childhood.

Greenie, hugs. I feel your frustration.

Brea, ty. I know O is imminent it's just more well fuck I'm out then at this point.

J, cute hat!


----------



## DobbyForever

And now we are back to positive. I haven't Oed because my temp is still hanging around 97.7. Even if I Oed today sex was 5 days ago. Bbl throwing myself a pity party :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Aw I'm sorry Dobs. Maybe next cycle he'll be in the mood? Or maybe you'll get lucky tonight? But I think it's more important to deal with his PTSD.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs :hugs: so sorry it's not working out this time :( sorry if we've already had this conversation, but has he considered counseling? It really sounds like he would benefit from it so he can kind of get to processing his loss and closure on the situation...just a thought. A friend of mine is getting divorced and she says it's because her husband became emotionally detached after they had a second trimester loss. He never dealt with it. now that she wants a divorce he's willing to go to counseling, but she says it's too little too late&#8230; 

Anyway.

Lines from today... I'm happy to finally see a line that is closer to being as dark as the control on that blue dye test (although it has some ways to go) however, I'm not going to feel relieved until I see some obvious progression on the first response or the dollar tree test. Regardless, I am going to tell my parents this weekend by sending them a Valentines card with the news inside
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gigglebox

Not as impressed with my $tree progression...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## claireybell

Hugs Dobbles :hugs: love, sex & relationships can be hard sometimes.. Really hope you guys can sort something out soon so a divide doesnt start pushing between you both xx

Loving that blue test gigs hehe! The dollar store tests? Are they like cheapy ones of 25miu or something? Mega faint, we have cheap ones like that in a 'Savers' store.. Not the best at giving good lines even when af was due!! 

You should be excited to tell parentals hehee its fab news!! :)

Afm - diddly squat purchased on the Maternity trousers/jeans! So frustrated, i been online & perusing ebay & quite frankly im sick of looking, maybe il slug the next few months out in just undies & leggings Lol


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, i just looked at my Clearblue test from my period due day & it was lighter than control line just like your one, it was as dark as 2 days later when i was technically 'late'. I really dont think you have anything to worry about gigglebump ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb! Ugh, maternity pants shopping sucks. At least i despised it...


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, go get a couple of beta hcg blood draws 48 hours apart...that is a much more reliable indicator of viability than hpt lines. All hpts do is pretty much diagnosis IF you are pregnant...they don't tell you HOW pregnant you are! LOL! I know you're worried about another chemical, but honestly, I got some pretty crappy lines on FRER's, and on a variety of other brands too. There's a lot of variables that play into hpts, and quantitative blood draws will tell you if your hcg is doubling properly, and moving in the right direction. Then you'll know! :)


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Thanks cb! Ugh, maternity pants shopping sucks. At least i despised it...

I hate clothes shopping at best if times, this is annoying ohhhhhh!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- so sorry. Loving someone with ptsd is very hard. Add addiction to pain killers in there and man oh man it's a rough relationship. That's what hubs was going through a couple years ago. I really belive you guys will come through this. You're one hell of a woman do I know if we got though it you two can. Hugs. 

Gig- as stressful as it is try not to stress. I highly suggest you test every other day not every day I think it's making you more stressed. How many dpo are you again?

Afm- will test with smu in a couple hours but FMU line was really light. But smu seems to work best for me so I'm staying positive my opk will be positive! My cm is off the chart with how much is there. We didn't get any bd in last night. :( hopefully we will tonight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, great line!! My dollar trees sucked for progression/ dried weird after 24 hours lol. 

He had to switch insurance people once HP took over but things finally kicked in last week. He has promised all week he was going to see someone next week, but I found out last night he hasn't even called! Sigh. Chinese gender says girl. And once I confirm o I won't have to temp


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the real talk wookie. Honestly though, we are currently in financial strain. Hubs is flipping out over finances and he will not be pleased if i get bloodwork done just for peace of mind...although i would love to...i just need to see the lines match to feel better. 

Sorry to be annoying about it ladies!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- you're not annoying at all! It's a natural worry! Plus I think we all love line porn.


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, I'm 13dpo today. Af due today too. I'm holding off on the next frer until tomorrow and hope i can finally shit my anxious mind up
!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, my first response didn't match until 16dpo and I had twins with hcg tripling every 48. Give it some more time love.

CB, I'm sure hubs would not mind if you just wore undies or leggings ;)

Greenie, thank you. I need that. I don't know what to do because I feel myself falling out of love with him/ the damage it is doing, but if I keep pushing I'm stressing him out more which makes it worse. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## gigglebox

Hahhahahahhahahhahahhs meant "shut" lmao :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, all you can do is support him. He needs to get his ass in gear and do the work to try and help himself.


----------



## DobbyForever

How do you check cm?


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> Dobs, all you can do is support him. He needs to get his ass in gear and do the work to try and help himself.

I just don't know how when we used to have sex 3x a night every night then again in the morning then again in the afternoon. In the last 5 months we have had less sex than we used to in a single day. And he had to be drunk and has panic attacks before, during, ad after. Sex is the ultimate form of love and trust to me and without it I feel nothing towards him. I don't want to leave him notes in the morning or cuddle him before bed or kiss him. I don't even like the way his body smells anymore. One whiff of deodorant or BO even after the gym and I was instantly ready to go. I actually made him shower the other day because I couldn't stand it.


----------



## DobbyForever

My family wears our hearts on our sleeves


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe explain to him that you are beginning to resent him for not making any effort...?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs 
From my personal experience the more you push the more they don't want to go. But I did make it very clear I wouldn't marry or have kids until he was better. At the time he was begging me to start trying so it kind of worked. But every time he had one of his episodes I just told him I wasn't ok with it and I'm sick of putting up with it and he finally got it. Occasionally he still gets upset but he doesn't get mean anymore. His ptsd was from he dad dying from an accident in front of him.


----------



## claireybell

Shit your anxious mind up :rofl: ha ha!


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* While you are shopping get some Belly Bands!!
They are AWESOME, and can fit over ANY pants you can't button, or low ones to hide the Plumber Butt thing lol

I used them from when pants first couldn't button, and after baby born until all that extra skin/bloat went away.
Hell I even use mine NOW that I have gained 20 lbs, since jeans button tight , but you leave the zippers open with these. That way I don't have to buy new pants- just use it tilll I lose the gut lol.
They are cheap too-$20ish here.
 



Attached Files:







MaternitybellyBand.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## claireybell

I did think about those, i had 2 from before in black which were great with leggings aswell to cover the camel toe area lol!


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Camel Toe:haha:
I think those and leggings would be the most comfortable combo, and those belly bands are SUPER stretchy, so you can pull them all the way UP over a 8 month belly or wear it just top at waist line, but bottom edge pulled down like a mid thigh thingy to hide the "Dessert Mammal's foot part":haha:

My DS used to line allll 20 of his toy cars up everyday! Now he's hooked on his own tablet and a gamer like the rest of us lol.

*Gigs* YAY!! I def see the blue dye NP!!:happydance:
Now the $ tests used to be 100miu, unless they changed - so I'm not at all surprised you aren't seeing much.
:hugs:

*Dobbins* So sorry about SO...but honestly, this is gonna be a looonnnng time thing for him on PTSD- whether the loss sparks it or the childhood trauma.
I agree pushing him is more likely gonna make him shutdown more.
Counseling can be pretty daunting too unless you get a good one, and changing and having to tell the whole life story sh*t over and over UGH. It's like cutting old scars back open.
I was and still am traumatized by the way my ex ran off with my son just before I filed for divorce. He was the abusive one, and he filed a LOT of false claims- which the court of course takes for truth, and made ME jump thru hoop after hoop for months to even see DS 50/50. It still hurts. And every place they sent me I had to reTell the damn story and cry. 
I used to leave DS's toys all over the floor wherever he left them, because after being with him 24 hrs a day for 19mo's -having him gone that first month of court battle felt like he had died!
:shrug: Not sure what to advise for you and the SO, as your relationship has changed ALOT.
Maybe this- If you start seeing a couples counselor to get heard out, then arrange for both of you to see him/her together.

I know with both my mom and ex hubs- They ignore what I say, and deny what I feel:saywhat: BUT let a Counselor or doc tell them, and they are like "Ohhh, why didn't you just tell me ?":dohh:
But it helps sometimse when they shut you out to bring in a neutral person.


----------



## JLM73

Ugh I gotta start baking for market tomoro so I'm gonna be off here n there today.
Gonna finally sell at the market for the first time in like 2 yrs- sooo stressed out. I'm all off my game and regretting signing up this wknd, as I really just wanna focus on ttc.
And yes, I am very interested to find out why donor guy is Sooo excited lol.
He can't be thinking sex, as he already agreed to give the pickle juice by any means I am comfortable with. :shrug:
I meet him tomoro after market...if you don't hear from me Sat night...He has likely made Windchimes out of my bones :shock::rofl:

I have a thing for older guys, and love foreign guys/accents, so I can't wait to meet him. He's 48 with that Clooney kinda "distinguished" look, 6'2", Brown hair, Blues eyes:cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup we gon O today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Mmmm J he sounds kinda hot actually ;) If hes hot & has agreed to give you pickle juice in any means possible.. You could slways.. Ahem bam bam with him Lol!!

Definate positive opk there Dobbs.. Sorry hun :(


----------



## campn

Dobby- big hug to you hun. I hope he's seeing a therapist cause we do need help getting over some things in life. I kno he can't help it but seeing a therapist is one thing he could do. 

We're going to Miami tonight for a hockey game I don't know how I'll sit in a car for 3 hours back and forth especially that it's hot today and I don't do well with the heat. I packed lots of water and Tylenol :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- that sounds miserable. I hate being in a car. But I usually fall asleep within 10 minutes lol

J- he sounds very good looking! Imagine the babies!

Dobs- hugs. Keep your chin up girl. 

Afm- I need to go potty but I'm terrified of the opk result. How irrational is that?


----------



## campn

Green- You're so lucky! I wish I was like that! I can't even fall asleep on international flights!
Oh and taking any tests is always scary right!? Hehe! Just breathe and cross your fingers then jump and squeal like I do :p


----------



## shaescott

Question for all of you: Even if you're pro-choice (which I am), does it sometimes upset you when women have abortions because you've been TTC so long and they got pregnant accidentally when you can't when you try and they didn't even want the baby when you want one so desperately?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Back to completely negative. My heart just breaks. I hope so much that I just missed my surge yesterday but that would have been the shortest surge ever. And my temp went up a little today. Not a dip for ovulation. I give up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- it doesn't. It upsets me more when people get pregnant on accident and then have the babies and they can't take care of them or they're horrible moms. 


Just so I remember correctly I was going to ask and forgot. You have mirena right?


----------



## TexasRider

Don't give up green. My temps this month around O kinda did that barely rising thing and then shot up.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:thumbup: Sending lots of :sex: dust your way.
Does SO act any diff if you snub him? Like some men chase you once you stop trying?

*CB* Yesssss gurrrrl....I am in Trollop thought mode...
I'll decide after we meet. Cuz you know how a guy can be HOT as hell, but you meet them and they have a weird voice and it's like "womp womp womppp" lol
Sexy factor goes from 10 straight to 1 :haha:
Oh and I hate when guys have sunglasses in all their pics, and look hot, but once you see them with glasses off their eyes are all buggy or crossed or some such shit LOL:rofl:

We agree on the same main key points- NO co parenting, and I don't want financial support from him. Apparently just like these guys play games donating, some girls are doing it to get preg them hit them up for child support:roll:
And he's cool with pics and updates once in a while.

Now if dude is straight sexy, deep voice, smellin as good as he looks, annnnd as courteous and attentive in RL as he is in chat/email....
:blush: I am sooo giving him a Golden ticket to the VIP Hot Pocket:haha:


----------



## JLM73

Oh MrsG:hugs: hopin you had a short surge....could have been a test run tho, so I would check again tonight or tomoro at least. You always mention drinking alot of water so :shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks j. I didn't drink anything until after I tested. It was pretty concentrated not the most concentrated ever but definitely enough to have more than a faint line. I'm just so sad. But I guess now I don't have to worry about Zika when I travel in a couple weeks. 
Just really discouraged and sad today.


----------



## JLM73

OH SH*T Dobbers soooo sorry I forgot you asked about cm.
It's easy...Just slide your middle finger in until you touch your cervix (the dead end in the tunnel lol)
So I basically insert middle finger til I hit it, then leave that finger, and insert the index finger along side it.
Then I do a "scissor" type move with my fingers while still touching the cervix( or as close as you can get.
I do this standing AND pee first, as your cp moves up with a full bladder!

**If you can't reach the cervix, squat and do the same move above. Bearing down a bit helps push it down as well.
Anyhoo- pull both fingers out and voila creamy, watery or EWcm will stretch when you separate your finger like the scissor thing again
Here's a good link:
https://community.babycenter.com/po...cp_and_cervical_mucus_cm_type_for_your_charts


----------



## wookie130

gigglebox said:


> Mrs, I'm 13dpo today. Af due today too. I'm holding off on the next frer until tomorrow and hope i can finally shit my anxious mind up
> !

Honestly, I didn't get nice lines on the FRER's until I was more like 18/19 dpo, and I had been getting BFP's since 9 dpo...just not very dark ones. What made that whole thing worse, was that the day after my BFP (10 dpo) with my son, I started to bleed. A LOT. I was convinced it was a chemical, and it was over. Well, I did do the beta blood draws, and they did double...but I did continue to bleed. Tests were slow to darken, also. And I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks. I really thought it was over. Lo' and behold, there was a little heart beating away in there.

The "chemical" is now fighting his nap, and is a few days shy of 18 months. :thumbup:

I did have an actual chemical before my daughter was born...and that was discovered when my beta level dropped in half within the 48 hour period. I had a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks, also.

I do understand the serial testing, and I don't find it annoying at all! I think it's good to have several eyes looking at the same thing...it's reassurance! :flower:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww mrs :hugs: if for some reason you don't ovulate, just start looking forward to all the things you'll be able to do on vacation you might otherwise not. You can get drunk, you won't have to pee a zillion times a day, and you won't have any food aversions or nausea to combat whilst trying to enjoy yourself. You'll also have more time to get to your weight loss goals.

That said, i know how much negatives hurt, and what's worse is not even getting the chance to conceive in a cycle. I really hope you are able to get some answers soon on what's going on, or better yet, confirmed ovulation :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks gig. I really needed that. I'm just sitting at work not being able to concentrate and just tearing up constantly. I'm so frustrated. I text hubs and he's being great. Just tells me we'll get answers in a couple weeks when I go to the doctors. I'm just praying the other doctor takes me on.


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie, so sorry you had to go through those losses. I had a very short lived chemical a couple months back...those losses seem to make us extra paranoid! What did they diagnose your bleeding as with your son?


----------



## shaescott

mrs.green2015 said:


> Shae- it doesn't. It upsets me more when people get pregnant on accident and then have the babies and they can't take care of them or they're horrible moms.
> 
> 
> Just so I remember correctly I was going to ask and forgot. You have mirena right?

I agree, that makes sense. 

Correct, I have a Mirena.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I remember why I was going to ask now. I had mirena a couple years ago and it made me have crazy cm randomly! So your post about it reminded me. I also didn't have a period at all if I remember correctly, maybe short tiny ones occasionally.


----------



## JLM73

Shae - on your question It doesn't bother me, and I am pro choice as you never know what happened to cause the preg. A friend of mine was raped in high school and her parent made her have the child due to religious reasons. She was a wreck the whole preg, even suicidal. She had the baby and wanted to adopt it out as she couldn't deal with looking at him and being reminded of the rape, but her parents again forced her to keep the baby.
She was a total mess a couple yrs, more suicide attempts, pills etc. 
She moved and I don't know what happened after.
But some women truly have aa huge health dangers and need to terminate, others have even incest...So even if I was Pro Life myself, I would never fault another woman for doing it.

It doesn't bother me if they have it doe, we each have to follow our own path, but what enrages me is when they hide it, and DUMP the baby to die in a traSH bin, or smother it.
SO F-ing unfair to take that child's life after all it did to be born!
It's law that ppl can drop babies off at "safe" places, Fire Rescue stations Hospitals etc and they do NOT have to leave any info, and can't be punished. So there is NO reason on the planet to hide a preg to term, then kill the child.
If your ass can HIDE it for 9 month, the sneak your ass to the nearest safe spot.
Grrrrr:growlmad:
Not sure if CHina has the child limit anymore of 2 kids only, but there are a ton of pics of late term forced abortions for when ppl got preg with a third.
Sickening. All it took was a neighbor to rat you out, and they literally took the women to hospitals for forced aborts- going thru delivery and all if they could not afford the ridiculously high fine for 3rd pregs.
Humans are by NO means the most intelligent species in my opinion, and can damn sure be some of the most cruel.:(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I have my dead babies' ultrasounds on a cd in my hands. I have to talk to the state teacher's attorney so I had to go get all of my records from the pregnancy

Will respond to everyone when I get home


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hugs dobs. I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## JLM73

Oh geez Dobs why the hell are they all up in your medical business??
HIPAA...they ever heard of it??
:hugs: Sorry Lady:(

On my end I haven't even gotten my first cakes in the oven cuz mom keeps coming to me to help ARRGGHH!:brat:
Seriously I need to make 20 cakes min and 100 tarts by tonight dammit!
Oh and my donor is so funy lol
He emailed back about the meeting time for us tomoro then said "If things go well, should I bring a small cup?":shock::rofl:
Dude is not playin around.
I'm like ummm no, but thx. If I wanted a girl hell to the yea! lol But I really want another boy! Not to mention DUDE what are we gonna do it up in the Starbucks Lot in broad day light or in their bathroom?? :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

There was some discrimination against me because of my age and pregnancy and the union takes that very seriously


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Back to completely negative. My heart just breaks. I hope so much that I just missed my surge yesterday but that would have been the shortest surge ever. And my temp went up a little today. Not a dip for ovulation. I give up.

MrsG looking at your chart, id say you could even of ovulated cd12... All temps have been higher since & you been bd'ing lots so def in with a good chance this cycle hun :) X


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks CB! Unfortunately I've done opks since cd 6. I have to track it since AF based on docs request so I can show her I haven't ovulated. Thanks for looking though. I appreciate it!


----------



## claireybell

Or cd14 perhaps.. Really hope the new Dr will investigate thoroughly, they can do bloods to check ovulation & allsorts, did you do anything diff the cycle you fell pg last year? Any supplements or anything? X


----------



## mrs.green2015

The cycle I got my bfp I took black cohosh and progesterone. I took black cohosh in Jan and this month. I haven't done progesterone because I haven't ovulated and my doc said the research isn't really there for it so she's asked my to wait and see what happens this cycle first but if I ovulate I'll probably take it anyway.


----------



## claireybell

Black cohosh is supposed to be a good one for as good as herbal supplements go;), i used to work in Holland & Barrett & we sold loads of it!! :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Dobby- My heart goes out to you today. Stay strong. <3 I'm thinking of you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to make things all about me but ffs going through screen by screen video by video to find relevant ones... :cry:

https://youtu.be/9-rBTnKxv-4


----------



## DobbyForever

In before I can only post one picture at a time... Get your tissues ladies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

:cry: :cry: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## claireybell

Bigs hugs my lovely dobbles :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> Question for all of you: Even if you're pro-choice (which I am), does it sometimes upset you when women have abortions because you've been TTC so long and they got pregnant accidentally when you can't when you try and they didn't even want the baby when you want one so desperately?

I don't really feel either way. Each person knows what is best for their life and I don't know their story. Likewise, I would hope I am not judged for my past. Sometimes the better option for the child is not to come into a bad situation. I know I wouldn't want to bring a child into this world when I knew there was a high likelihood of the father or grandparents sexually and physically abusing them, and with parental rights and restraining orders having the something has to happen and be proved first before protection is given it's not a route I would go. On the flip side, all of my cousins have multiple children they cannot care for financially and emotionally. It's really sad and really fucked up their kids. Finances are one thing, money is money there is always a way to figure it out but if you are not ready to be parents it shows and the kids will feel it one way or another. I would never fault a woman who chose to end her pregnancy because unless the situation was drastic, I know plenty of women who deal with that heartbreak for years/ the rest of their lives.

Sorry getting off my soap box but this is something near and dear to my heart. Do I think it should be used as birth control? No. But I would never resent or feel negative towards someone who felt they did not have any other choice. It is a shitty position to be in. Especially when that person has intentions of being a mother one day.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, I forgot if you happen to be anovulatory this month (which I sincerely hope that is not the case) would your doctor start doing anything? I love Gig's positive outlook on the vacation.


----------



## DobbyForever

Last one promise my poor little twinnie
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh *Dobster*:(
My heart aches so bad for you right now:hugs:
And hell yea I am so glad the union has your back on discrimination!
Uh...I only just threw away my faint BFPs from last years 2 chems ....
I had literally every hpt and opk from last year, comparing month to month like a nut job.
This ttc sh*t gets obsessive :(
Hope all goes well for you Dobs


----------



## wookie130

gigglebox said:


> Wookie, so sorry you had to go through those losses. I had a very short lived chemical a couple months back...those losses seem to make us extra paranoid! What did they diagnose your bleeding as with your son?

They never did find out why I bled during that pregnancy, but I bled A LOT until nearly 14 weeks with him. I never bled during my first rainbow pregnancy with my daughter. I did have low progesterone issues during both pregnancies, and when I get a BFP, I must go on vaginal progesterone suppositories until around 14-16 weeks. There was some speculation if the suppositories didn't irritate my cervix, causing the bleeding.


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I just don't want to stir up trouble. but talking to him won't hurt I figure. Just because we discuss what happens doesn't mean I am giving him the right to try and do something crazy with the info. I just want things on record in the chance I face some sort of retaliation for the things I have already said about it. Shrugs. I still have my journal and hpts from the twins in a drawer. It drives SO mad. He thinks it's unhealthy for me to keep them. I didn't toss my stuff from my first pregnancy for YEARS.

Wookie, I am sorry you went through such hard pregnancies. But I am glad your potential chemical turned out healthy and happy. :)

I feel really poopy. But I am at my parents so I am sure we'll do dinner and they'll cheer me up. Plus, a part of me is hoping that when SO get loaded tonight with his boss that i will get a booty call tonight hahaha. But I trust whoever is in charge of my life. I'll get another bfp when the time is right.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- Love you girl! You're so strong. You definitely just made me cry. Totally thinking about you today. 

Whoever asked about my doc- idk what she'll do... But I'm basically Making her do something. It's just such Bologna. Not ovulating for 4 months isn't normal miscarriage or not. 

J&dob- I think we all keep things. I have all my tests pics and even paperwork from my miscarriage. They're in a box with the rest of the baby stuff we have. I finally just put it all together last weekend. Which was also a hard day. It's not Ttc supposed to be fun? Why am I always sad lately?!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, you are so sweet and just as strong if not more! You are handling things so much better than I am, real talk. TTC is only fun if you get your bfp the first month of trying.

Oooo and Shae the only thing that makes me grumpy are the bfp announcements that are like FINALLY got my bfp... But then they say they have only been trying for one cycle. I'm like you can't put FINALLY and ONLY in the same sentence. Lol like don't sit here on a site infamous for long term ttc and say how you waited an excruciating two weeks. But then I remember two weeks can be an eternity while you wait and not to be a grumpy pants


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs: I hope that things improve between you and SO. I couldn't imagine. You really are so strong.

J, I'm glad you have a donor lined up and are meeting in a public place. I would be a bit scared. I'm kinda paranoid sometimes. 

Gigs, glad to see that line! I hope FRER is much darker tomorrow.

CB, your son is so cute :)

Campn, I hope the drive isn't too bad on you. I kind of enjoy road trips unless the scenery is dull. If dull or rainy I pass out easy though.

Greenie, I'm sorry you are having a rough time Oing after your mc. I don't know about the pain of a mc but I know what it's like not Oing or Oing late. 

Shea, I still hope your SO will change mind about wtt. Also, burr that is really stinking cold! We were high 20s but the wind, it's a killer. I looked at my dad's weather and his low tonight is -15 without wind chill factor.

I'm sorry if I've left someone out. It's really been a busy week and I had a cry last night because I'm having trouble Oing and contemplating if I have PCOS. Anyways, I'm going to enjoy my weekend and try not to be upset about ttc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, hugs. I am glad you are going to enjoy the weekend though. 

J, have you considered using that ssperm check otc stuff to make sure your sample isn't messed with? I don't know how much juice you would have to sacrifice though and I think it takes like 10 minutes =\. I just have seen it hanging out by the hpts.


----------



## TexasRider

Wow this thread has been busy today! I had a crazy day at work and to top it all off Im definitely feeling sick. Sore throat and everything... Joy.

Sorry I'm not replying to everyone. I feel like a bad poster &#128547;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fluek- my heart hurts for you that you're not ovulating. Has this happened more than this month?

Texas- sorry you're feeling sick. Hopefully it doesn't drag out.


----------



## TexasRider

Me too... I hate feeling bad. I have teladoc on my insurance so I can call in and talk to someone and get some medicine and stuff. Thw service is free just gotta pay for the medicine. But idk if I should use it or just thought it out cause im not sure what you can take if your pregnant. Just in case im pregnant lol. Or would it matter? I would think not since im only 7dpo so I may just say to hell with it and get some meds


----------



## DobbyForever

I would just mention it when you call that you are ttc and 7 days into your lp. My gyn always told me you can do/ take whatever you want as long as you haven't had a bfp but I always err on the side of caution.


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah after I read what I wrote I thought I sounded like an idiot lol. If I feel worse tomorrow then I am definitely calling... This sucks


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Sorry for the bad day, but hope you get lifted with your folks- food does wonders for the mood lol.
Also:hugs: You are still our resident Bad Ass Freaky Freak :haha:
And oooo SO out with Boss sounds promising!!!:drunk:
Oh and :trouble: Tell SO to pump the moody brakes as far as you still keeping your journal and MC stuff, cuz umm if I recall a certain person had creepy dead girl ashes Hmmm...I'm thinking YOUR keepsake is more normal:hugs:

*Green and Fluek* Really sorry you are still in O purgatory:(
Funny but not how some here are not Oing so no BFPs, and others O regular and No BFPs....it is really freaking maddening.
Just found some opks and hpts from back when I dated Tatted Pierced guy, and his daughter bonded with me then he bailed for no reason:(
That cycle nearly broke me- as I secretly hoped and prayed I would have at least had a baby, and each BFN then and especially AF starting OMG
I cried and cried and wanted to just scream until I couldn't anymore from exhaustion....
TTC is no joke.
After this 15 cycle run, NOW I understand women hanging themselves etc in countries where it is HUGE for them to have children. Cuz not only do those women beat themselves up, but they get it from BOTH families Complaining that they are worthless and broken.


----------



## gigglebox

:cry: dobs, I'm aching for you, and all the ladies who have had losses here. Being pregnant is so nerve wracking as we always are scared the worst will happen. It is absolutely tragic when those fears become reality...and those experiences are carried with us, tainting our future pregnancies and robbing us of sound mind...

Ha, it's suddenly so obvious why I can't accept my test lines.


----------



## DobbyForever

No because then I had to go get new glasses and then the Toyota people called to tell me I need a new battery and new tires and my mom told me all her friends think I can do better than SO after he embarrassed me at their part

J I love you for the dead girl ashes cuz I definitely said that


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks, Dobby. I'm fixing schnitzel Sunday, it's one of DH'S fav. I think wine would be good too :)

Greenie, I've had weird cycles after stopping bcp at end of April. I had AF end of May, then not again until middle if August, then middle of October, and then middle late November. I took a management job and was so stressed I was having symptoms of clinical depression. Not caring about living, eating. Crying every night. So I stepped down but I went to cycle day 50 without O and decided to request progesterone to induce AF. I got AF at end of January and here I am. I thought I was starting to normalize. I'm just unsure and scared I guess. I really don't remover if my periods were regular before bcp either.

J, yeah I was really sad to hear about what a here he turned out to be. It's frustrating when you do everything right but it still doesn't work. Not that I've had a lot of chances. 

Texas, sorry you aren't feeling well. Like Dobby said let them know you are ttc and want something safe in case you are pregnant.

Gigs :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

Just occurred to me where is Pacific??
Is the move done?
I had an egg question lol
Gigs!! You are a ducker :haha:
I'm baking literally 100 tarts and 33 cakes....:cry:
I am gonna be up another 6-7 hrs easy ....
Anyhoo, I use chicken eggs, and was just wondering...
These were hard to crack!? Like the membrane inside was super strong!
The eggs were cracked all over but I had to dig my finger thru the membrane to make the yolk come out!! WTF?
What causes that? They are normal eggs from Sunny meadow brand.
They must be some roided up nuclear ass chickens lol
Maybe they are firing eggs out their asses like missles, so they came up with some SuperFeed that keeps them from breaking when they hit the walls:rofl:
Also a couple still had poop all over the shells :huh: ewww...


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo curious cuz I have had eggs like that before


----------



## gigglebox

I have no idea on the egg thing. Could be the breed of chicken, could be the eggs is super fresh, could be a diet thing...maybe excess calcium, which would at least account for the tough shell. That's really odd about the poop, though...usually they take ridiculous measures to clean them (i've read even bleach) so to leave poop on from store bought eggs is a head scratcher. 

Flu, so sorry about the depression. It is a horrible pain (maybe numbness might be more accurate) to endure. I hope you're feeling better these days :hugs:

this ttc malarky is brutal.


----------



## JLM73

Grrrr My older son MUST have a mobile hotspot on his damn phone bcuz EVERY time he leaves the house I lose internet and signal drops to limited, then I have to reset the router....annnnd of course it happened as I was posting:growlmad:...

OMG 7.5 hrs in kitchen baking and I am JUST starting the 100 mini tarts which will take a cpl hrs :brat:
I'm getting TTC Donor OCD :haha:
He is like SUPER fast to reply anytime I message, but the last msg he didn't reply to ...
Not that I NEED an answer, everything is sorted already, but I kept checking my email:comp: like Why hasn't he replied :hissy:
Then I was like :dohh: It's Friday night, and he probably went OUT:blush:
OMG I had to have a calm your nerves B*tch! speech in my head.
I think it's the fact that I have had SOO many donors bail at crunch time that I am like OH NO!!!:shock: Not again!!
Gah....lack of sleep and high caffeine are not helping LOL
:blush: so ...umm...yea ...little Anxiety kickin in


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Shae - on your question It doesn't bother me, and I am pro choice as you never know what happened to cause the preg. A friend of mine was raped in high school and her parent made her have the child due to religious reasons. She was a wreck the whole preg, even suicidal. She had the baby and wanted to adopt it out as she couldn't deal with looking at him and being reminded of the rape, but her parents again forced her to keep the baby.
> She was a total mess a couple yrs, more suicide attempts, pills etc.
> She moved and I don't know what happened after.
> But some women truly have aa huge health dangers and need to terminate, others have even incest...So even if I was Pro Life myself, I would never fault another woman for doing it.
> 
> It doesn't bother me if they have it doe, we each have to follow our own path, but what enrages me is when they hide it, and DUMP the baby to die in a traSH bin, or smother it.
> SO F-ing unfair to take that child's life after all it did to be born!
> It's law that ppl can drop babies off at "safe" places, Fire Rescue stations Hospitals etc and they do NOT have to leave any info, and can't be punished. So there is NO reason on the planet to hide a preg to term, then kill the child.
> If your ass can HIDE it for 9 month, the sneak your ass to the nearest safe spot.
> Grrrrr:growlmad:
> Not sure if CHina has the child limit anymore of 2 kids only, but there are a ton of pics of late term forced abortions for when ppl got preg with a third.
> Sickening. All it took was a neighbor to rat you out, and they literally took the women to hospitals for forced aborts- going thru delivery and all if they could not afford the ridiculously high fine for 3rd pregs.
> Humans are by NO means the most intelligent species in my opinion, and can damn sure be some of the most cruel.:(

That makes sense to me. I'm not TTC so I wasn't sure how I'd feel, that's why I asked people.


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> Question for all of you: Even if you're pro-choice (which I am), does it sometimes upset you when women have abortions because you've been TTC so long and they got pregnant accidentally when you can't when you try and they didn't even want the baby when you want one so desperately?
> 
> I don't really feel either way. Each person knows what is best for their life and I don't know their story. Likewise, I would hope I am not judged for my past. Sometimes the better option for the child is not to come into a bad situation. I know I wouldn't want to bring a child into this world when I knew there was a high likelihood of the father or grandparents sexually and physically abusing them, and with parental rights and restraining orders having the something has to happen and be proved first before protection is given it's not a route I would go. On the flip side, all of my cousins have multiple children they cannot care for financially and emotionally. It's really sad and really fucked up their kids. Finances are one thing, money is money there is always a way to figure it out but if you are not ready to be parents it shows and the kids will feel it one way or another. I would never fault a woman who chose to end her pregnancy because unless the situation was drastic, I know plenty of women who deal with that heartbreak for years/ the rest of their lives.
> 
> Sorry getting off my soap box but this is something near and dear to my heart. Do I think it should be used as birth control? No. But I would never resent or feel negative towards someone who felt they did not have any other choice. It is a shitty position to be in. Especially when that person has intentions of being a mother one day.Click to expand...

Good to know. I just like hearing opinions on it cuz some people are resentful about it. I understand being somewhat resentful but I feel like most people still understand that it's not their fault and they have to do what's best for them.


----------



## shaescott

Yo *Gigs*, I'm looking forward to your test in the morning!

I feel bad that everyone is having so much trouble TTC. My family has this saying about trying to get pregnant: "do or do not, there is no try." (Yoda) Also: "you're either preventing or you're trying." It's always just one try to get pregnant. My grandmother got pregnant at 50 cuz she thought she had hit menopause and it was safe to have unprotected sex. She miscarried though, she had a LOT of miscarriages. 6 born kids, and probably twice the miscarriages, like 12. So the reason I worry despite by IUD is because we're so fertile. 

To whoever said they'd had an IUD before: I still get periods, varying from light bleeding to just brown discharge, CM consistency. I think it mixes with it. They like to be regular in cycle length for a few months then throw in a crazy long cycle. Last 3 have been 29-33 days so I'm hoping for another normal one. I'm CD 29 soooo... 

Was SO's birthday today so we had sex today lol. We generally do it once a week because we don't live together and we're busy working and stuff. He's currently getting letters back for colleges, he's decided he's ready to go now. I'm waiting another year to work more, so I'll start applying in the fall. Gotta take those SATs cuz some colleges still require them.


----------



## shaescott

Today I was getting something like cramps (but no period) and I had a little gas but not much and I massaged it out and I took some midol and lay down and I felt a weird little flutter twice and I know it would be too early to feel a baby so I'm like wtf kinda gas is this lol and I tried a heating pad for a while and it didn't help the pain but the pain went away eventually on its own.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh Shae I do not miss the SATs or applying to college. Too much stress. Happy you and SO had a fun birthday for him. Oh man, I miss once a week sex. I told my mom today I may bed things with SO if we don't start having it soon. He's wasted atm and we made plans for me to sleepover (been crying over my stupid heartbeat clip all day). I am cramping up, opk was still blaring positive. Tbh if we don't have sex tonight I am calling my shrink to really analyze this.


----------



## JLM73

Shae I always forget how young you are hehe I am the :jo: of the group at 42!
That's awesome you two are planning it all out. My daughter is 18, but has been with her BF 3 yrs now! They are both artsy gamer laid back kids.
When she was about to graduate she hit me with "Um yea, so his family is moving back to their hometown in Missouri...I'm going with them "
I was totally cool with it. Hell yea Baby girl! Go see the world, and stick with art, don't let anyone steer you into the job THEY think you need.
High five- Go Team- Rock on lol
Her dad literally FLEW here to FL from his military job in VEGAS to have a "serious talk" With her and BF and his family :rofl:
I was like ummm....isn't the mom supposed to be the one with apron strings...or a cord on the kid??
She is doing awesome- Working FT while at Community college FT, and after 2 yrs will transfer to university:thumbup:

So I think it's great you and your SO have it planned out Shae!

On the IUD thing- I never used ones with hormones, but I had the T Coil/Copper 7 which ever name - it has no hormones, just a thin coil of copper around the middle of the T. Basically it prevents implantation as the copper causes the lining to not allow implant bla bla.
I had it twice- after each of my older kiddos were born. Not a single problem and cycle stayed perfectly every 26 days:smug:
The only thing I ever heard was first hubs thought the strings poked the tip of his man unit :rofl:
They are SUPER short like monofilament:roll: Men are such whiners lol.


----------



## JLM73

*DObsalicious!!!* :shock: either Jump on the saddle babe or wear one of your sexy getups!! GOOO! NOW!!! :test:....:haha: Oh wait...you already did the opks lol
Go fetch you a PICKLE!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I had the paragard for 3 months after my January loss. My periods came on time and were shorter, no issues. BUT it took my 7 cycles to fall once I took it out. It definitely took time from my uterus to heal.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg J you are funny. Honestly nothing I do changes anything. He will decide to do it or not regardless of if I dress up or shave or do anything so not worth the energy just to get rejected. I get super pissy when I put forth the energy. But yeah that bottom opk was an hour ago when I got home after I had a whole thing of wonton soup for dinner
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

I'm still in the car ugh! Our team won but I'm losing :p I wanna be in bed. 

Dobby- Love seeing your scan pictures again hun, and not to get too religious but I do believe they're watching over you and one day you'll meet them again. It's unfinished business now. I hope you find comfort in this. 

Shae- I try as much as I can not to judge others cause that's only one area of their lives I'm seeing but the whole picture is missing. Maybe they're really thinking they're doing what's best and that's motherhood, we do our best and hope it was the right choice. They could keep their babies but abuse them or put them through misery.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk how he did it but he sobered himself up mad quick. Just in time for my right ovary to go berserk. Fml. Oh well.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry ladies to just jump back on! But im literally sick with worry!

I took a test yesterday (16dpo) in the afternoon, was slightly lighter but didn't think much of it, so tested again at 5.30pm, even lighter!.. Woke up this morning (17dpo) and it's now as light as my 13dpo!! Please help! Am I loosing the baby? Based on my LMP id be 5 weeks on Monday, and digis still stay 1-2 weeks,

Im so so upset :-( x

(My DPO are approx didn't use OPK Or anything this cycle) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

It could very well be the really high hcg count is not registering on the test, it throws it right out i read, i cant think what people call itbut they say if still testing dilute your urine with it with abit of water?.. 

Im sure all is fine Keeps, your not exp any pain or anything? :hugs: X


----------



## claireybell

Keeps just read, more further along you get as hcg gets really strong the tests have difficulty detecting correctly & then it said dilute urine with a bit of water xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I second CB. Sounds like classic hook effect. Didn't your betas come back doubling? What were the numbers? Hugs. And second her addition about pain. Loss = lots of pain eventually. Hugs hugs try to relax


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I don't think I am? With both my pregnancies I always experienced some sort of 'achy belly' low in my pelvis on and off for the first 12w I do have that feeling but not anything to make me take a painkiller x im so scared I can't stop shaking x


----------



## DobbyForever

But I also go by when in doubt call the gyn.


----------



## JLM73

Keep...:-k I see what you mean. Any possibility the lighter tests were done with weak urine? most of ladies early on try to do like 4 hr holds:shrug:
I hope the next test is nice and strong! That would stress me as well, but I haven't had a bfp these last 15 months except chems last yr, and mine were very faint, then disappeared over 2 days..Sorry - maybe one of the other ladies can tell you more.
:Hug: :dust:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thank you, ive honestly never been this scared in my life! My heart feels like it's in my throat! And trying to keep functioning and look after my 2 & 4 year old, I would have thought I was too early for the hook effect, according to LMP I'd be 5 weeks tomorrow or Monday x


----------



## DobbyForever

Have you practiced mindful breathing? I know it sounds lame but it could really help you calm down. That level if stress/anxiety is not good for either of you. Biiiiiig squeeze


----------



## claireybell

Sorry SO is being difficult Dobs :( i feel your frustration.. How often do you see each other generally throughout the week? I wonder if time apart for him to sort himself out may work?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And had bloods done friday, haven't had my 2nd appt yet for comparison they're was no blood test appts until Tuesday x


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly, I stop testing once I have bloodwork done. Nothing good comes from hpts past a certain point.


----------



## JLM73

Dobs at this point I would just ask him straight out why he doesn't want to have sex with you, and let him know it's hurting you badly.
Maybe he will at least tell you whats in his head:shrug:

Dear God...12 straight hours standing in kitchen baking..315am, and I have to be up at 6 to leave for market set up...FML..


----------



## claireybell

If you levels are dbling & getting really high i guess its never too high at an early stage.. I stopped testing a couple days after period was due & stopped my temp taking as it was stressing me out, try & relax Keeps :hugs: 

Im still achey here & there from stretching.. You could be carrying Twins? High hcg, lighter tests, achey but nothing out of the norm.. The hcg wasnt crazy high for them to think Twins did they?

Just read you last bit about 2nd bloods apt Tuesday -


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> Dobs at this point I would just ask him straight out why he doesn't want to have sex with you, and let him know it's hurting you badly.
> Maybe he will at least tell you whats in his head:shrug:
> 
> Dear God...12 straight hours standing in kitchen baking..315am, and I have to be up at 6 to leave for market set up...FML..

You are a trooper J!! Your back must be aching!!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Avocado!!!!! 12cm head to butt according to Babycentre :)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

DobbyForever said:


> Have you practiced mindful breathing? I know it sounds lame but it could really help you calm down. That level if stress/anxiety is not good for either of you. Biiiiiig squeeze

Thank u so much dobs, ur all such lovely ladies on here xxx


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> Shae I always forget how young you are hehe I am the :jo: of the group at 42!
> That's awesome you two are planning it all out. My daughter is 18, but has been with her BF 3 yrs now! They are both artsy gamer laid back kids.
> When she was about to graduate she hit me with "Um yea, so his family is moving back to their hometown in Missouri...I'm going with them "
> I was totally cool with it. Hell yea Baby girl! Go see the world, and stick with art, don't let anyone steer you into the job THEY think you need.
> High five- Go Team- Rock on lol
> Her dad literally FLEW here to FL from his military job in VEGAS to have a "serious talk" With her and BF and his family :rofl:
> I was like ummm....isn't the mom supposed to be the one with apron strings...or a cord on the kid??
> She is doing awesome- Working FT while at Community college FT, and after 2 yrs will transfer to university:thumbup:
> 
> So I think it's great you and your SO have it planned out Shae!
> 
> On the IUD thing- I never used ones with hormones, but I had the T Coil/Copper 7 which ever name - it has no hormones, just a thin coil of copper around the middle of the T. Basically it prevents implantation as the copper causes the lining to not allow implant bla bla.
> I had it twice- after each of my older kiddos were born. Not a single problem and cycle stayed perfectly every 26 days:smug:
> The only thing I ever heard was first hubs thought the strings poked the tip of his man unit :rofl:
> They are SUPER short like monofilament:roll: Men are such whiners lol.

Thanks! We're still not sure of everything, it all depends on where he gets accepted. He's been accepted to one college in New Hampshire, hasn't heard back from the rest. But he procrastinated on applying so it hasn't been that long. 

I have a Mirena so it's hormones rather than copper. It's supposed to kill sperm and thin the lining and make CM unsuitable for sperm and sometimes stop ovulation. My lining is def thinner, but I still ovulate and idk about killing sperm haha. Not sure how thick lining needs to be to be suitable. My CM isn't stopping the sperm I think haha. It depends how short the strings are cut, mine have poked SO's member multiple times, they're not quite as short as I would like.


----------



## shaescott

Keepsmiling: I agree that it seems like it's an overload of hcg making it lighter.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

shaescott said:


> Keepsmiling: I agree that it seems like it's an overload of hcg making it lighter.


Do u think that can happen even if im only just under 5 weeks? I thought the hook effect would happen around 7 weeks onwards? Im only guessing I literally have no idea x


----------



## claireybell

My sister & sister i law both had the Mirena coil but didnt get on very well with it, they now have just the copper one as they cant have the additional hormones.. 

They both had said also with the Mirena before having it removed, they almost felt pregnant alot of time just up until getting period as they were still ovulating.. They werent keen on that so had it removed for that reason aswell


----------



## Keepsmiling91

shaescott said:


> Keepsmiling: I agree that it seems like it's an overload of hcg making it lighter.


Do u think that can happen even if im only just under 5 weeks? I thought the hook effect would happen around 7 weeks onwards? Im only guessing I literally have no idea x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Well I took another test at 9am, with super diluted wee, SMU, and it seems darker?! Perhaps it was the hook effect? Im hoping and preying with every inch of my body that was what it was! I feel completely fine no aches or pains, so holding on hope for now and staying well clear of any tests! They can do more damage than good at the point I think! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Keep, I'm so sorry you're going through this. The thought of a loss is tough. My general rule though is don't freak out over one test. Any one test can have differing level of dye. I didn't stop testing until 27 or 28dpo and i recall sonething similar happening around 16dpo. Don't stress out too much yet!

Unfortunately for me, my tests still aren't getting much darker :( so Keep i guess I'll join you in the fear boat. I may go for bloods next week after all :( 

I think these were both taken around the 10 minute mark
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

J good luck on sales this morning


----------



## DobbyForever

J, way to go!!

Keep, much darker :). Sorry you have to wait so long for your next appointment :(

Gigs, it looks a smudge darker but the lighting is drastically different. I vote go for bloods.

Afm, definitely Oed so I guess at least that's good I am still in that CD 13-15 range. Silver lining. Sigh.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh J I know exactly why he won't have sex. I feel like a shitty partner pressuring him anyway but my body/heart is getting so fed up. He has an appointment on Wednesday


----------



## Flueky88

This thread moved so fast while I was sleeping. 

Gigs, I'm feeling much better now. Since stepping down and not having all that extra responsibility is great. I've been happier than before. Also, test is definitely darker looking. 

Dobby I'm glad he has appt this week. I really couldn't imagine what you are going through. I had a 2 week period last year when DH had kidney stones and then had surgery to remove (he wasn't lucky enough to have the lithotripsy) either. He had a Stent and the string came out you no where and we didn't think we could have sex. Plus I imagined it scratching me. 

J good luck on sales and Donor meeting!! I would definitely buy something if I was around. Mega sweet tooth over here.

CB yay for avocado!!


----------



## claireybell

Hi Flueky!! :wave: hows your wknd going? 

Gigs i can see a definate darker line improvement on the latest frer test :thumbup: maybe a slower risining hcg.. I think its just those new shitty frers tbh! Wish they sold then here, id pee on one just to try them out lol


----------



## gigglebox

I'm really hoping the new frer's are just crappy! Since I've mostly been comparing apples to oranges eith these tests, i ran to walmart this morning and grabbed a 2 pack of equates and a cheapie which I haven't done since 10dpo. I'm SO relieved to see obvious progressive on at least one test!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

And here's the FRER after about 30 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## TexasRider

On the cheapies I can totally see the progression there!!! Yay!!!

Afm- my chart looks so much better this month than last month. Hopefully my body is getting back to normal.... I have an appointment to see my OB on Tuesday for my annual... Hopefully I have a longer LP this month or I may wake up to AF and have to reschedule...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hahah Claireybel im desperate to compare what they're like as well! Think one of the American ladies need to send us a batch lol x

Goggle box: there is definitely progression there! I do wish we were ladies who would take one test, see its positive and not test again!

Watching my tests go lighter has been the most scariest, heartbreaking moment in my life! ... Would u say because I got a darker test again on SMU, that maybe my outlook isn't as bad as before? X x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry didn't mean to add the photo again I tried to remove it and couldn't work out how x


----------



## campn

Gigs- Beautiful progression hun! Yay!!! I hope it put your mind at ease a bit. 

Claire- Woohoo for a yummy avocado! I can't believe how fast this is going!


----------



## gigglebox

I think you're fine :) I'll see if i can find my old tests later.


----------



## shaescott

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Hahah Claireybel im desperate to compare what they're like as well! Think one of the American ladies need to send us a batch lol x
> 
> Goggle box: there is definitely progression there! I do wish we were ladies who would take one test, see its positive and not test again!
> 
> Watching my tests go lighter has been the most scariest, heartbreaking moment in my life! ... Would u say because I got a darker test again on SMU, that maybe my outlook isn't as bad as before? X x

Yes I think that since the diluted urine produced a better line, it's that effect thing we've been talking about. I would get another beta but I'm pretty sure that your hcg is increasing just fine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Keep and Gigs, you both have gorgeous pink lines this morning now that I am up and on my iPad. :) I also agree with a poster from your hpt these, Gigs, that in person it can be a lot harder to see but something about looking at it in a photograph or on the computer can really bring it out.

Flueky, hope you are enjoying your weekend! You said you had lots of fun plans so can't wait to hear about it later.

CB, dunno how I miss this avocado thing so many time but we California sure do love us some avocado lol.

Ummmm what else to say... Oh! So ladies, Valentine's day. SO wants to get me something, but I think the holiday is dumb. I don't want flowers, chocolate, jewelry... At this point I don't even want to see him lol. But he is bent on getting me something. No idea what to do.


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> So ladies, Valentine's day. SO wants to get me something, but I think the holiday is dumb. I don't want flowers, chocolate, jewelry... At this point I don't even want to see him lol. But he is bent on getting me something. No idea what to do.

I'm just going to have breakfast at a local diner with my SO


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Shae. He said he is going to take me to breakfast, a movie, make me dinner at home blah blah. Which is like great? Stop there. But he wants to buy me a present. But the problem is since I don't want anything, everything I can think of is useful and he doesn't want to get me a useful gift. He wants to get me something romantic.... Lol yes I am complaining about this.n something is very wrong with me


----------



## campn

Dobby- You should be like "I'll have one sex to go please!"


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Thanks Shae. He said he is going to take me to breakfast, a movie, make me dinner at home blah blah. Which is like great? Stop there. But he wants to buy me a present. But the problem is since I don't want anything, everything I can think of is useful and he doesn't want to get me a useful gift. He wants to get me something romantic.... Lol yes I am complaining about this.n something is very wrong with me

Since you guys have been so on edge lately he might want to do something romantic to try to make it up to you. I'm sure he can tell that you're feeling resentful if you haven't already told him. I'd let him do it. But definitely one order of baby-making sex would be good haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Keep, this is the only pic of my old style frer progression I kept. This was my 1/2015 loss if I am remembering correctly. God, this is sad that I am starting to mix them up. It's just over the course of a day. I will update in a moment for more specifics. Have to jog my memory.

1/5 am was 9 days past DTD, 8 days past when I got O like cramping
I had a beta drawn at 3pm that day that came back at 7
Took the digital and pm stick at the same time around 6pm that night
1/6 must have been fmu knowing my obsessive ass

That was a singleton and my hcg was barely doubling every 48 doubling BUT I have ridiculously high hcg. My hcg was measuring by average charts two weeks ahead each time I had it checked. I didn't test anymore after this. Man. I miss those days where I was like yeah one frer three pack and a gold digital is enough pink line for me hahahs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- good luck on your sell AND donor! Keep us updated. 

Dobs- hugs. I'm true belive in whatever happens is meant to be. Although that doesn't make anything easier. 

Gig- definitely progression! It's looking good girl. 

CB- an avocado!!! Congrats! Can't believe you're almost finding our boy or girl. 

Keep- I agree with all the other ladies. Testing can sometimes make us crazy for nothing. 

Campn- hope you got some sleep after that long ride. 

Sorry if I forgot people. You guys are way too busy while I'm sleeping. 


Afm- I was holding out hope that somehow that one was my positive but according to today's temp no such luck. Looks like it'll be another anovulatory cycle. I hate being upset when it's a long weekend and a holiday. At least we're busy today so hopefully I won't think about it too much.


----------



## campn

Greenie- that's so weird cause your OPKS were darkening beautifully! I think you should definitely call your doctor and see what's going on, maybe take clomid or soy for your next cycle!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Campn! I'm don't trying naturally on my own. I'm going to demand they tell me something. Depending on what they say I may try a natural version if available. I'm just tried of trying to self diagnose when obviously it could be anything.


----------



## TexasRider

Ah green im sorry that stinks. I would definitely try to see a doctor since your cycles have been so crazy. I didn't have a loss but my cycles went haywire for like 3 months so I know how frustrating it is. I hope you get it figured out soon.

Dobby- what is he got you like a pedicure or something? Or spa day etc? That's a pampering kind of thing and could considered as "not useful" I think Valentine's day is stupid too. Im not real big on it. I didn't even buy my Hubs anything (unless you count his new truck) and im hoping he doesn't buy me anything...


----------



## DobbyForever

Jk that was the 2013 loss not 2015. Omg SO is ranting about a dream


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> And here's the FRER after about 30 minutes.

Lots clearer!!! :)


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Dobby- You should be like "I'll have one sex to go please!"

Pahahaaaa!!! Love your thinking Camps!!!


----------



## claireybell

You def need some answers from Dr MrsG! I think your body is trying to gear up to ovulate but no eggs are actually being released hence not a temp rise?.. If so, nothing abit of Clomid wouldnlt fix :hugs: 

Keeps, i think your tests are all great, stop testing :) 

I got SO a card for Valentines & some socks that say 'you knock my socks off' haha! CHEESY AS but hey ho they were cheap & cheerful! Dobbles, if SO ia addament on getting you something go full out on a 3/4 course swanky meal! As you cant have sex - foods the next best thing right?? Lol! ;)


----------



## campn

Claire- Seriously how are you this cute!?? I just adore you! Love your sweet and cute spins on things! 

Greenie- It might be an estrogen problem since it seems like you've an LH amount but never reaches the peak to release an egg. If that's the problem really it's easy to fix! I think my problem was also estrogen so it made sense that taking a bit of soy got me pregnant. Although I had zero faith. Call your doctor and let us know what she thinks!


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. Greene- Mind if I make a suggestion? Personally, I'd demand a 21 day progesterone test. It will most likely require that you use CBE smiley digis...my OB/gyn office asked me to use those specifically, due to less ambiguity of the opk's than the traditional line-types. Once you get a smiley digi (IF you get a smiley digi), you go in to have a blood draw (preferably in the morning) exactly 7 days (one week) from the time you get your smiley face. If you did indeed ovulate, they'll be looking for a progesterone level around 10 (if I'm remembering correctly). If it is less, that could still indicate that ovulation occurred, but perhaps not "strongly" enough to produce a viable egg, etc. So, even if you have a progesterone level that comes back around 8, that would indicate that you ovulated, but it's a lower number, so it would indicate a weaker ovulation, and 8 is a level that will often not be high enough to sustain a pregnancy.

I miscarried twice before having Hannah, and it was discovered that I had low progesterone...it was never over a 7 when I was ttc, and I had monthly 21 day progesterone tests done. I was put on 50 mg of Clomid (CD's 3-7, if I remember correctly)...the idea behind Clomid in terms of helping low progesterone, is that it forces your body to bring forth better egg follicles, causing a stronger ovulation, and the stronger the ovulation, the higher the progesterone level, which in turn could better sustain a pregnancy. I got pregnant on my first cycle of Clomid, although it was a chemical. I then became pregnant on my 4th cycle of Clomid, and that was with my daughter...when I got my BFP, I began vaginal suppositories of progesterone nightly until I was 16 weeks along.

Now...I'm not exactly sure what happens if you don't get a smiley face at all, or no positive OPK. That would be a question for the OB/gyn, for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

:cry: omg I turned down shower sex because I could tell he was forcing himself to do it. Ugh I am only 12 hours post O that could have been my little boy why did I choose today to be conscientious?!


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> :cry: omg I turned down shower sex because I could tell he was forcing himself to do it. Ugh I am only 12 hours post O that could have been my little boy why did I choose today to be conscientious?!


Dobby! I'm sure you've had sex with him even when you weren't exactly feeling like it! Get back in there!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wookie-did your regular gyn do all that for you? I know some will help you along but I've heard others just send you straight to fertility specialist.

Also, I did the digital ones a couple months ago. Got the flashing smiley but never the solid. Temps showed I never ovulated.


----------



## wookie130

Yes, my regular OB/gyn did the tests for me.

Is it possible to still get the non-flashing smiley digis, or do they do this flashing thing now? Yeah...if you're not even getting a solid smiley, definitely, definitely talk to your OB/gyn. If you need a referral to the fertility specialist, I'd jump on it. Perhaps they can even do a monitored cycle of Clomid for you, where they can monitor the size/development of your follicles, and do a trigger shot, etc. 

There are lots of things for you to try...I would suspect that progesterone is low, for sure, and any help your doctor can provide, take it! :)


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Claire- Seriously how are you this cute!?? I just adore you! Love your sweet and cute spins on things!
> 
> Greenie- It might be an estrogen problem since it seems like you've an LH amount but never reaches the peak to release an egg. If that's the problem really it's easy to fix! I think my problem was also estrogen so it made sense that taking a bit of soy got me pregnant. Although I had zero faith. Call your doctor and let us know what she thinks!

Lol thanks Camps, it was the socks that did it eh?! Ha ha! 

Are you & SO doing anything for Valentines day? God im missing my Rosé wine booo!


----------



## claireybell

Dobbs get back in that shower girly, i know a few mins in SO will totally forget hes forcing it! (No pun intended :haha: )


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn, I adore you. Sadly, once I turned him down he had a mini panic attack because "the tip of [his]s penis touched my vagina". Actually, it touched my ass which is also part of the reason I turned it down. Hell the no he is getting the back before I get it good in the front a few times. TMI! Besides, we dried up and went to breakfast. He has a friend coming over to go riding and I have dogs I needed to go home to. Oh well. Sigh.

Green, I am so sorry to hear that. I know you said you use opks. You are using the wondfos, right? I agree that maybe the cb advanced (though pricey) can give you some insight into your hormones a bit more since they test for estrogen and lh. Definitely go in and demand something be done though. Take hubs with you for back up? Are you sure you might not have Oed CD 14 and are just experiencing a slow rise? Especially if your opks are back to super negative. Hugs hugs. I hope you get some answers soon.

Thanks for all the V-Day input. The problem with a spa day is I have $100 of spa certificates sitting on my desk. Just not in a spa mood. I'm just being difficult.

Wookie, they have two now: the digital and the advanced digital. The digital just detects lh and is either empty or solid smile. The advanced digital has empty, flashing (your estrogen has increased), and solid smile (your lh surge). Both are readily available I think. I haven't bought any in a couple of months. Your knowledge and experience is super helpful!


----------



## claireybell

Wonder how J's donor date went? Hehe! Hope it was def worth the effort & emails :)


----------



## DobbyForever

CB, you are such a bad influence, too! Lol. It's too late. We went to breakfast and now I am at home and he is at home. It would have killed him if we had sex. More than it killed me to not just let him do it. I just hate having sex with him when he is sober. The panic attacks are so bad and I feel like such a bitch for not stopping. He always stops when I show the slightest aversion, and here I am pretty much raping him because I want a baby.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

After a very tearful time in the early pregnancy unit, I have a UTI (which would explain the back ache) and my blood work from Thursday was only 118, according to LMP I would have been 4w 3d on the Thursday, ive had more bloods done today but there is a back log at the lab so won't get the results till tomorrow morning, im so scared and feel like something is wrong, why do my clear blue digis still say 1-2, according to LMP Im 5 weeks on Monday :-( x


----------



## gigglebox

keep, REEELLLAAAAAAXXXX. Seriously, don&#8217;t freak out! Any undue stress will only have an adverse reaction on your/baby&#8217;s body. Your tests look good and that number on its own means absolutely nothing. The tests will say 1-2 weeks until you are 6 weeks along, at which point they would say 2-3 (in theory). Week 4 is week 1 on those things, week 2 is actually week 5, etc. WOOSAH! 
Dobs, this reminds me of the time I turned down drunken sex because I felt like I was raping hubs for a baby. Honestly, I think it&#8217;s very considerate of you. I understand you need a baby (yes, women NEED babies, men just want them), however I think the experience is going to be so much better once he wants it at least close to as much as you do. I&#8217;m so happy to read he&#8217;s getting therapy. I do hope it helps!


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG I am so slow!!! I was wondering why we were suddenly all talking about CB and avocados. I thought she was like growing an avocado tree or selling avocados at a farmers market... you are all referring to her ticker :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Keep, I had this great reply typed and my computer shut down and lost it. What matters is whether it doubles, and I am sure it will. 118 is great for 4w3d! The cb weeks are fun, but honestly not as accurate as you would want them to be because they are just working on threshold averages that are dumb. It's why they got pulled from the shelves for a long while. People freaked out when they weren't changing over at the exact right times. Sorry to hear about the UTI though :( Oh and attaching the American Pregnancy hcg averages chart to make you feel better :)

Gigs, I needed that. More than you will know. Thank you. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-02-13 at 12.28.26 PM.png
File size: 93 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps, here is Countdown to Pregnancy info on HCG. You are about 2 weeks from conception and look 40-300! :)

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/betahcg.php

What to Expect says that 4 weeks form LMP is 5-426. Even the 5 weeks starts at 18-7k
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/hcg-levels.aspx


----------



## DobbyForever

I ranted about this in the OPK thread as well, but was curious if any of you have come across this. I don't usually keep doing OPKs post O, but the two times I have they were positive on 1dpo but much lighter positives than O day. The OPK I took just now for shits and giggles is ridiculously dark, but I know for a fact I Oed last night. I had the cramps and the temp shift. I might have Oed a second egg this morning, but I know with my bfp I Oed in the evening and again morning after but even that opk was lighter on 1dpo. So I'm confused.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa Dobby your cute ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, the only time i had weird tests like that (and continued to test after o) was that cycle i vowed not to pay attentionand was all confused by pain that wouldn't go away. By lp, turned out i o'd the day of the first blazing positive, the day after my first just about positive. I think i had positives for 3-4 days. Wow, I'm not helpful lol


----------



## claireybell

Dobs, have you had your full temp rise? The cycle before i fell pg i had 3 days of full positive opks, the last day i got the temp shift..


----------



## DobbyForever

The last two days my temps were 97.75 and 97.77, but today it was 98.14. I'm not sick, I went to bed at a decent hour, nothing out of the usual. My opks since the loss have been weird and not like my usual pattern so I'm not sure what is going on. Sigh. But I definitely Oed yesterday. Unless my temp drops but I doubt it will. I'll put my chart back in my sig


----------



## wookie130

Keepsmiling91 said:


> After a very tearful time in the early pregnancy unit, I have a UTI (which would explain the back ache) and my blood work from Thursday was only 118, according to LMP I would have been 4w 3d on the Thursday, ive had more bloods done today but there is a back log at the lab so won't get the results till tomorrow morning, im so scared and feel like something is wrong, why do my clear blue digis still say 1-2, according to LMP Im 5 weeks on Monday :-( x

My anxiety is HORRIBLE in early pregnancy, and come to think of it, I'm kind of a hot mess at all stages of pregnancy, really. 118 for 4 weeks 3 days (I assume we're talking about hcg) is NOT bad at all. The base number doesn't really matter...it's if it doubles within that 48 hour window of time that matters, really. The digis will register 2-3 once your hcg reaches 200-2000, according to something I just read...so yeah, I don't know. I would probably back away from the digis right now for your sanity's sake. Just try to stay nice and distracted until tomorrow morning. :hugs: Sorry to hear you have a UTI. Those suck, pregnant or not. :( Praying all is well with your bean!


----------



## campn

Dobby- I know you're a teacher so how do you deal if the kids fight? My sister and niece are staying here and my DS and my niece are always at it over toys usually. I always put him in time out but it's not working. He's just at a not so fun age right now where he wants to call all the shots. I wish kids came with catalogs.


----------



## shaescott

*Keep*: I hate UTIs, they're so painful. I can't even imagine during pregnancy, I know it's more common then too. Hope it goes away fast. I agree with everyone else that your hcg sounds fine.


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Dobby- I know you're a teacher so how do you deal if the kids fight? My sister and niece are staying here and my DS and my niece are always at it over toys usually. I always put him in time out but it's not working. He's just at a not so fun age right now where he wants to call all the shots. I wish kids came with catalogs.

How old are they? Here are some options...

1. Roshambo once and only once is a quick, fair fix.
2. I have zero tolerance for fighting over toys. If you fight over it instead of trying to come up with an agreeable plan, it becomes mine.
3. Longest, you can guide them through some I Messages and I Message Repsonses ("I feel ___ when you ___, could you please _____" and the response being "I understand/hear you say that you feel ____. I will try ____."). Then ask them what they think is fair, they have to agree,and implement it. This is the longest and most annoying of the options because kids are self-centered lol.

Do you have him talk to you after he is in time out? Why are you in time out? Did you make your problem bigger or smaller? What you are doing is clearly not getting you anywhere, so what is a better plan? Reflection is the biggest part of a consequence. If kids don't understand exactly what they did wrong, what makes it unacceptable, and have a plan to not repeat the mistake you will see it happening.

Alternatively, you can just get all dictator and say that shit does not fly. Lol honestly I find both work hahahah but I only suggest that when you are out someone public and don't have time for a tantrum


----------



## DobbyForever

Losing the toy or going to time out is a very logical consequence for not sharing behavior. Another thing would be he has to do something kind for his cousin. You just have to be consistent and intervene each time immediately no matter how tired of it you get. Kids are crafty. They will look for loop holes.


----------



## campn

He's 3.5 and she's 2.5 so they're very close in age which is probably why they always clash, he had an older friend and they barely ever fought but she moved away. 

Once he's done with time out I ask him if he knows why I put him in time out and I say it to him and tell him we don't do that so that's why I put you in time out then I ask him to say sorry then I hug and kiss him.


----------



## DobbyForever

You cannot hug and kiss him after. It negates the feeling of guilt. It is okay for him to feel bad. He has to understand what he did is not ok, and that is honestly a shitty feeling. I send kids to the office with work, but I don't praise them for being compliant and going to the office to get stuff done. You can compliment him for something else, but I would highly suggest avoiding comforting him after a timeout. My master teacher used to always get on my case for doing that. Also, I wouldn't tell him. He's almost four. He can figure it out especially if this is something that happens a lot. Don't let him out of time out until he can answer what he did at the least.

When I go to check in with a second grader and they tell me they don't know an answer, I just tell them then they clearly need more reflection time and send them back to think about it more. If he is really struggling to articulate it because he is little, you can help himout with pictures for emotions and things.


----------



## DobbyForever

You can also go at the conversation as how does it make your cousin feel? Do you like that you caused her to feel that way? We can't go back in time, but what can you do now to make it up to her/ make things better moving forward?

I will say I have only worked with one three year old and I was not allowed to provide any discipline including when she hit her one year old brother on the head as hard as she could because he picked up a toy she had put down. So my expectations may not be age appropriate.


----------



## campn

Yeah he does understand that he's done something wrong cause he has a guilt look over his face and says "sorry! Sorry!" But I feel like he just says it so he doesn't have to be punished but when I let it go after one sorry he goes right back to fighting. 

I'm scared of how he'll do in preschool now. I went to an all girls school and hitting was never a thing for us, most hurt we could do is be spiteful!


----------



## shaescott

*Dobs*, I feel like *Camps* wants to make sure he knows that she still loves him even though he was bad. I think maybe one could try saying "I want you to know that I still love you even though you were bad. That doesn't mean that I don't get mad at you, because its my job to teach you right from wrong."


----------



## DobbyForever

It takes time to build up that impulse control. I doubt he does it to be malicious, he just is using his amygdala instead of his prefrontal cortex. Just keep up with the logical consequences. Also, he is in HIS house with HIS toys. Maybe preschool, being a neutral zone, will be great for him and he can learn to share there and bring that home.

Sorry or not, immediately loving on him after a consequence sends mixed messages. Maybe try coaxing him into lengthier apologies. I am sorry for ___. As he gets older, I am sorry for doing ___ because it probably made you feel ____, in the future I will ___. He also should apologize to his cousin, not to you. And she can choose to hug it out or she can choose to say no an apology doesn't make it ok. I also don't require apologies. Disingenuine ones peeve me off. I really make them decide what is fair or what can make the other person feel better and they usually choose to apologize.

I'm super mean. If I hear sorry for the same thing, I just straight start telling kids I don't want an apology. An apology means nothing to me. I want to see them learn and grow from their mistake, not keep repeating it.

But kids don't argue in my class during choice time except at the Lego table. There is one small bin for usually 7 kids so frustration is high. But even they learned to work it out amongst themselves now hahshs. Ms. B ain't got time for that B...S!


----------



## DobbyForever

How does his cousin react when he, for lack of better wording, hordes the toys?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

DobbyForever said:


> Keeps, here is Countdown to Pregnancy info on HCG. You are about 2 weeks from conception and look 40-300! :)
> 
> https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/betahcg.php
> 
> What to Expect says that 4 weeks form LMP is 5-426. Even the 5 weeks starts at 18-7k
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/hcg-levels.aspx



Thank you so much dobby, this has been the most awful thing ever all this waiting around, ive rang every hour for the last 4 hours trying to get my 2nd lot of blood results , here they are hoping this will make a little more sense to u ladies as your all the pros,

Thursday 1.30pm - HCG-118 , progesterone - 41

Saturday 6.45pm - HCG-291 , progesterone- 39.5 

Im just so pleased it hasn't gone down x


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't say much about the progesterone because I have only had that measured in my first pregnancy. But your hcg did double in 48 hours which is excellent! I put your betas into the Beta HCG tool on Countdown to Pregnancy and got the following info so I took a screenshot it. Not that I am a doctor or anything, but I'd say looks like a singleton pregnancy progressing as it should :)

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-02-13 at 4.01.00 PM.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 10









Screen Shot 2016-02-13 at 4.00.48 PM.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shaescott

*Keep* idk about progesterone but like Dobs said, the hcg is doubling nicely. Super happy for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

So... I tried to check my cm but I stuck my middle finger and index finger in all the way and I don't feel s*. So.... I tried and failed lol that was unpleasant


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol dobs. When my cervix moves up I can't feel anything either. I have short stubby fingers. But the scissor things Dob says works if I can't reach it. 


So I've had cramps today and yesterday. It's not fair I hate my body. On the plus size were putting an offer in on anther house but won't know anything until late next week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Greenie! I'm glad I'm not the only one. I think I have fairly long fingers or that's what the manicurists always tell me so I was pretty shocked to not feel anything. Especially since SO frequently hits it during BD and it stinks. I scissored and got something just not sure what to call it. Posted it in another thread.

=/ That's so bizarre that your body is cramping. Any chance it could be gearing up for a delayed O?


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's a possibility. Anything is possible lol but my opks look like an Evap hpt that's slightly pink. So the second line is nearly gone. 

I'll go look at your post now!

Btw I'm a little worried we never heard from pl. and we should be hearing from j soon too!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just hoping she is mid move and things are hectic. Has anyone private messaged her?

I'll keep crossing my fingers for you to O, Greenie. I really wish I had some advice or something to try.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks! We probably won't be able to try until April since I'll be in another country for a week in March. Any who the doc will give me advice. I looked on her profile and she hadn't logged in in a long time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo. Maybe she just doesn't log onto the online stuff a lot or is on vk? Speaking of, it's almost march! Woot woot for you. So jealous. I need to get out of my state/ country


----------



## campn

Thank you Dobby and Shae! I've seen that time out technique on Super Nanny so I thought it's how it's usually done but I'm not an expert at this obviously!

Dobby- His cousin usually fights back like "shut up!" Or she cries but she used to bite hard but recently she hasn't done any biting thankfully. He's got teeth marks on his back from one of her bites. 

I understand it's his territory and his toys and being an only child so far he isn't fond of sharing. I'm hoping age 4 is the magic number! 

I'll start doing that "you either share or I take it" and see how they both do.


----------



## shaescott

Ok guys important question. I keep smelling this bad smell and I decided it must be my bathrobe that I've been wearing. I brushed my teeth in case it was my breath, definitely the robe. I had my little sister smell it and she said she didn't smell anything, and normally she had a slightly more sensitive sense of smell than I do. It's not a pleasant smell, and now my brain is like OMG increased sense of smell, you're pregnant! But I have an IUD so idk maybe her nose is just more stuffed up than mine but it's weird.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think because she responds in an equally unacceptable way then taking it away for a set amount of time is good. Unfortunately there isn't a cure all. You just have to try and adjust based on how DS responds and how you feel.

Shae no way to know other than take a test hehe I am a bad influence

:cry: my bump buddy is 24 weeks now :cry:


----------



## shaescott

I took off the robe, put on deodorant, still smell it. It's like it's in my nose or in my room... My dad says my room smells weird but it never smell it...


----------



## shaescott

Also I started to lie down on my stomach and it hurt, it's ok now but it was like I had to transition into it slower. And I've been getting sharp stinging pains in my vagina. These pains are normal for me, but it's normally like once a fortnight, not twice a day.


----------



## DobbyForever

=\ is it possible your iud shifted?


----------



## shaescott

It kinda smells like sulfur wtf


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> =\ is it possible your iud shifted?

Idk. I've had it for two years... I mean the strings circle my cervix all the time, and my mom says that's normal for the strings to move, other than that unless SO banged it out of place, idky it would.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's nice having a doctor mom :). I feel like smelling sulfur is usually not a good thing. Sulfur no bueno


----------



## campn

Dobby- big hug to you, it'd be hard on me if I saw other ladies I was pregnant with advance in their pregnancies, it's not even jealousy but it's hard to explain. I really hope you get your BFP soon cause I think it'll really heal your heart and soul <3 
Love you Dobby.


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> That's nice having a doctor mom :). I feel like smelling sulfur is usually not a good thing. Sulfur no bueno

My brain is like:
Ok we have 4 options here. 
1. We're about to have a stroke. 
2. There's a legitimate smell and we just can't figure it out. 
3. There's a demon. 
4. We're pregnant and we're smelling the Nair we used over a week ago or our room or our body or idek


----------



## DobbyForever

Clearly it's a demon :p. Jk I vote 2 or 4


----------



## shaescott

Update: my sister says my room does indeed smell. So I'm not about to have a stroke. But she always thinks my room smells bad and I never smell anything.


----------



## campn

Demon, always demon! At least that's what I convince myself at night if I hear noises outside.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol! I think you get used to the scent of your space. Then if you leave for a while then come back you wonder if it always smells like that haha


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so annoyed with SO but there is no point bitching at him. He was supposed to go riding early and be here this afternoon. I stayed home because of that. He didn't leave for his ride until 2! So he's off leisurely drinking coffee in Santa Cruz and I was like should I get dinner on my own and he is like yeah I just ate dinner...


----------



## JLM73

:brat: OMG for the love of God you chatterboxes!! lol
I have tried to catch up "quick" and the pages just keep coming!

Ok let's see...I have to be fast- Man Friend is on his way over :roll:
He's horny ...don't ask...i'll fill you in later.

CB - YAY Baby Guacamole!!!

Dobs:saywhat: I think you two are in a match of sabotage :rofl:
Glad he was making lovey dovey moves<3 for V day

Donor cancelled- well tried to delay our mtg bcuz "a girl he flirts with invited him to early V day lunch BUT WAIT allow me to illustrate all your faces right now:
:shrug::growlmad::sad2::brat::huh::saywhat::trouble:
Yes you read it right.

My mkt was great, many more vendors, lots of art music food, crafts yay.
I made $87 which is good for being all out of practice, missing half my booth set up and signs, AND selling $2 and $4 items.

OK so he said he is NOT bailing on me, but since we were only meeting today to "talk over things" he accepted her lunch offer, and wanted us to meet later tonight.

I have just sat down for the first time today. Cooked over 12 hrs straight ystrdy, in bed at 430am, back up at 6am- so 1.5 hr sleep:wacko:

Anyhoo, I could have met him by 530, but he msgd too late, and F that Ybor City was a hot drunken pirate invaded mess- it's our Mardi Gras style Parade.
Okkkk....just checked mail he wants to meet after I get my son- will be like 11 pm lol.
He said the "date" was a bust - she is an alcoholic and chain smoker :rofl:
Karma- I love her:friends:

gahh man friend is near...gotta hop in the car....:dohh: the things I get myself into...fill ya in later TROLLOP MODE *ON*


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Lol! I think you get used to the scent of your space. Then if you leave for a while then come back you wonder if it always smells like that haha

I hadn't been out of my room... Maybe I just need a shower and my room just smells like it always does and I still don't smell it. Idk. I can try to take a shower and see if I still smell it. Then I can try the neti pot to see if it's in my nostrils. After that, I'll give up and assume number 3 or 4.


----------



## shaescott

Omg J I would be so annoyed. Argh that man better get his shit together and meet you, or your horny male friend better not use a condom and forget to pull out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Not to mention this was supposed to be my wherever you want to go, drink as much as you want, have as many desserts as you want Valentine's Day dinner because we both think going out tomorrow for dinner is dumb


----------



## DobbyForever

Go get it, J! Maybe you won't need a donor if you clench enough ;). Sorry your donor was being lame. Yay for a successful day selling!


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I'm sorry your dinner plans got messed up


----------



## TexasRider

Wow Dobby.... Wow that's all I can say. That's pretty inconsiderate of him. Especially when he wanted to take you dinner etc. Just crazy.

J- you could seriously have a soap opera going on! Lol

Afm- we didn't do anything big for V-day we went and got our daughter a toy- play doh and she played with it for over an hour!!! Crazy! Anyway no special V-day plans or presents here just chilling at home. We are all sick anyway. Boo


----------



## DobbyForever

He says we never made formal plans because I didn't realize I had to confirm it when he says "I am going to..." After I ask what the plan is


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> He says we never made formal plans because I didn't realize I had to confirm it when he says "I am going to..." After I ask what the plan is

Ugh that's so stupid. You didn't say "no we can't do that" or that you didn't want to, I feel like if you didn't say no the plan should have been on...


----------



## shaescott

Poll: should I use a lush bath bomb? I don't have many and I never use them but my sister says I smell and so I'm gonna take a shower so should I soak in some bath bomb fragrance? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Like I get it, his riding partner showed up late but make a new plan with me or tell your friend you can only do a 3 hour ride.

She says it is you? I hate Baths so I am biased to say no lol


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Like I get it, his riding partner showed up late but make a new plan with me or tell your friend you can only do a 3 hour ride.
> 
> She says it is you? I hate Baths so I am biased to say no lol

Yeah lol. I do like baths and those things never got used so I'm just gonna use it. It's been ages since I got it.


----------



## Flueky88

Holy crap you ladies have moved fast. 

CB, good so far. We ate at Red Lobster, yum. Bought a lawn mower, lol. We needed one. Also, got some bubbly :) yummy

Dobby, as above. Also, I'm fixing one of his favorite meals tomorrow. We are both working on breakfadt. He's making biscuits and bacon and I'm fixing eggs. I guess he's really doing most of it lol

I got him a card and a small thing of chocolates. I also bought some candles for dinner. 

J good luck. I hope you meet donor in public place. Major paranoid over here but could be dangerous. Sorry, I have watched too many crime shows. 

Campn, that's tough. I have a nephew that is almost 4 and one almost 2 months so I am not having to deal with that yet. 

Keep your numbers sound great!

Greenie, I understand being scared to try something l. I thought about soy but if that's not my problem then maybe I'll screw things up more. Ugh, I can be hopeless.

Shea, your IUD doesn't prevent O right? I have increased sense of smell around O. Could be that.

I'm sorry I'm really not trying to ignore anyone. I'm just an old foley that can't keep up lol. Okay I'm not that old.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and Dobby I'm sorry your weekend hadn't gone as planned :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg red lobster! I wanna go!!!! Can I copy cat you? Do they have drinks? Because I need a drink


----------



## Flueky88

Yes, go ahead. It was delicious :) and omg cheddar Bay biscuits. Need I say more? I actually only ate 1.5 very proud of myself. I thought about trying the triple berry sangria but I decided I'd wait to drink tonight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww sounds like fun :). Great job with self restraint!


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: dobs i'm sorry your having a rough day. I get you on the bump buddies...i had the first of many upcoming baby showers last weekend and of course my three friends who are all due when i would have been due got their collective bump shots taken. Somehow i was tagged in the photo. It stings. Campn, you're right, it's not really jealousy, it's more of the painful reminder of what could have been for you. Also dobs, wtf is up with SO? This must be aspie related. He might needs it spelled out for him that you're hurt by his inconsideration. I really hope he makes it up to you. I also hope you get some red lobster because damn, that sounds good. I've been craving snow crab for days now. I'm hoping my parents want to come visit and take me out for dinner and red lobster is totally where i'm going to choose to go. But tonight....tonight, i ate a hot dog for dinner.

Hope you also get that drink.

J, i hope these people man up and bust a nut in your baby box. I'm sick of these games you're being led through! Wtf! Toying with emotions is not cool. Nice job on sales! Are you starting to save up for anything?

Shae, i have a theory. Did you wash close recently and accidentally leave them in the washer too long before transferring them to the drying? That can cause an unpleasant musty/moldy smell andmight explain why your clothes smell funky. I'm totally guilty of that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg now I want a hot dog lol. I never was fond of snow crab. Nothing beats freshly caught dungeness mmmm especially when you are the one doing the catching byahaga

I laid into him that all I wanted was acknowledgment that what he did was rude so he apologized. He managed to get back from Santa Cruz in less than half the time which I am simultaneously happy and pissed that he risked his life on highway 17 to get here faster.

Gigs big hug. I'm so sorry. You're right, it just stings. My coworker just announced she is due in June. But now you have your little bulb and you get to be the center of attention. :)

And I do that to my clothes alllll the time. I end up washing clothes twice at least once a month because I forgot to move it or time my errands incorrectly.


----------



## Flueky88

Hope he makes up for it Dobby. Well, ladies, I'm thinking I'm signing off for tonight. Good night :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueky88 said:


> Shea, your IUD doesn't prevent O right? I have increased sense of smell around O. Could be that.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm really not trying to ignore anyone. I'm just an old foley that can't keep up lol. Okay I'm not that old.

I'm on CD 30 so I doubt it but it's always possible.


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> Shae, i have a theory. Did you wash close recently and accidentally leave them in the washer too long before transferring them to the drying? That can cause an unpleasant musty/moldy smell andmight explain why your clothes smell funky. I'm totally guilty of that.

While that does happen to me sometimes (ok a lot), she said it was skin, not my clothes. And it smelled much worse than mildew.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae, you're a trooper. Your sister reminds me of my mom's brutal honesty lol. Did you enjoy your bath yet?

Waiting on SO. Too tired to go over the bridge anywhere semi fancy so down to Red Lobster or Applebee's. Leaning towards the latter because the drinks are really yummy and strong and since I doubt I'll conceive from 5 days out did he finish or didn't he sex... Ugh but drinking will eff up my temp


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Oh Shae, you're a trooper. Your sister reminds me of my mom's brutal honesty lol. Did you enjoy your bath yet?
> 
> Waiting on SO. Too tired to go over the bridge anywhere semi fancy so down to Red Lobster or Applebee's. Leaning towards the latter because the drinks are really yummy and strong and since I doubt I'll conceive from 5 days out did he finish or didn't he sex... Ugh but drinking will eff up my temp

Well I asked her haha. Yeah, I put in my honey bath bomb and soaked for a while. Then I used my brown sugar shower gel to smell extra nice. Then I thought it would be a good idea to nair my bikini line since I'm leaving for Florida tomorrow. I've used it down there before and it's all worked out fine. But this time, I wiped it off and the hair didn't all come off AND the area I put it on is now pink (was red at first) and it stung bad. Like FML did I just give myself a chemical burn down there? So I put some aloe vera gel on it and it feels much better and went down from its bright red to light pink.

Also I would pick red lobster cuz biscuits. I don't drink so yeah. Either way, I've tried some alcohols and I hate the taste.


----------



## campn

I LOVE red lobster, I know not everyone loves seafood but I'm a big fan and those biscuits are incredibly delicious!

Shae- I love baths and I love bath bombs so I say do it! It's Valentine's Day tomorrow and you gotta love yourself! 

Claire- I don't think I answered your question, as of now no plans at all unless DH surprises me with something, sometimes he does. 

Ladies I will sound insane but I've been feeling weird flutters in my uterus, I felt them yesterday and brushed them off but today I feel them again, I know they're not gas cause they're in my uterus. It can't be the baby this early right!? I felt DS at 15 weeks and that was early!


----------



## shaescott

campn said:


> I LOVE red lobster, I know not everyone loves seafood but I'm a big fan and those biscuits are incredibly delicious!
> 
> Shae- I love baths and I love bath bombs so I say do it! It's Valentine's Day tomorrow and you gotta love yourself!
> 
> Claire- I don't think I answered your question, as of now no plans at all unless DH surprises me with something, sometimes he does.
> 
> Ladies I will sound insane but I've been feeling weird flutters in my uterus, I felt them yesterday and brushed them off but today I feel them again, I know they're not gas cause they're in my uterus. It can't be the baby this early right!? I felt DS at 15 weeks and that was early!

While 8 weeks is early for flutters, it's still possible I think. While the baby is tiny, something the size of a raspberry moving around in your body might still cause a vibration that causes the flutter feeling.


----------



## campn

Shae thank you for not thinking I'm completely insane. One of my friends told me she felt her baby at 9 weeks and I rolled my eyes and wondered what she was smoking! Hehe

Maybe it's just spasms but it's only on one spot so that's what got me wondering. 

Are you taking a bath!?


----------



## JLM73

Finally back for the soap opera update lol
So ...:blush: yeaa...I can't explain the "friendship" me and Man Friend have, nor his weird ass marriage where wifey keeps telling him to go hang out with me- and that is in a happy friendly excited way:huh: she's even called me and said in person that he and I should hang out more since we have so much more in common:saywhat:
:shrug:
Anyhoo...he's been on a horny ass rant and of course gets all pissy whenever it's near donor time. I keep telling him Look man you don't wanna donate to the cause? Then the hotpocket is a NO FLY zone lol.
Literally a whole week he's been bugging me for pics and his REAL request is he just want to ...(Parental Guidance warning here lol) Ahem...he doesn't want :sex: he want to ...shall I say "taste" the hot pocket??
Gah- I can't even type it without shaking my head blushing a bit and laughing.
He is OBSESSSED with this fantasy.

Anyway- Donor man sent a cpl msgs suggesting places to talk, but I'm too tired to drive way back into South Tampa, as he is in another county.
So , back to man friend...This horn dog drove alllll the way from 3 cities away and calls me - saying I'm on your side of town:shock:
So he proceeds to tell me about his shi**y day, lost $1700 on a purchase, boat motor blew up, wifey wanted him to head to a kids party after he just drove home from that part of town , argued with friend and sis bla bla

Anyway, I met him at the bowling Alley here- over a milli in this thing its crazy nice.
I brought him some of the pastries I didn't sell, and basically sat there listening to him vent...
Somehow that turned into him begging for his fantasy, and need I remind you long termers here we have crazy chemistry, and he is straight sexy in a gladiator kinda way ??....Ugh :dohh: I didn't indulge his fantasy but - let's just I was like Dude- I gotta go pick up my son in 15 mins!! Whip it out and let's do the damn thing so I can go and you can stop begggggging! lol
Yea...didn't take long and ...well that donation won't make it to the egg no matter what map or gps they are using :rofl:
FML...so bad...but it is soooo good:muaha:


----------



## JLM73

Ugh sooo sleepy and DS comes back tomoro.
Also I keep totally forgetting to do my temp!!
I HAVE to start tomoro morn or I won't be able to tell if I have a rise!
Gah I have been horrible about charting this cycle.

Oh and Dobs- it makes sense your cervix is sky high since you just O'd:thumbup:
Mine does that but I can usually just touch it when I squat ( cough optional):haha:
I need sleep in my life for real...


----------



## DobbyForever

Ermahgawd I am druuuunk: sunset colada, strawberry mojito, lobster punch on an empty stomach then a lobster sunset while I was eating oh my goood I want to throw up but he spent so much money


----------



## DobbyForever

Byahaga we had pullout sex


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Byahaga we had pullout sex

Hey it's better than nothing. It won't get you pregnant, but he needs to kinda readjust to having sex I think.


----------



## claireybell

Drunk dobby ha ha!!


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I wasn't gonna say anything about "byahaga"


----------



## Flueky88

Oh, Dobby. I hope you enjoyed it :) I was gonna vote go ahead and drink and screw temping. Well I hope some sperm it's managed to make it in there. Also, I got quite drunk last night. It didn't temp this morning cause it was pointless.

J, we'll I'm sorry man friend didn't donate to the cause. Are you going to meet donor today? I'd say everyone is busy cause of V day but you never know. 

Campn you aren't insane. I'm not sure what they say but I've read you feel 2nd one earlier. 

Shae, sorry about the nair. I love aloe stuff. Almost as much as I love vaseline. I feel like the old man of my big fat Greek wedding that used windexing for everything but I use vaseline. Burns, chapped lips, dry skin. Lotion sets my hands on fire when dry. I hope you have safe travels to Florida. Getting some nasty weather today.

Gigs, I'm hoping for darker tests today :) also stay safe today. I'd say they are calling for more for you but they are saying 3-5 inches of snow, sleet, ice, freezing rain for us.


Wow sorry I went off on tangents.


----------



## DobbyForever

It was supposed to say buahaha like evil, maniacal laughter. I was more buzzed than totes off to lalaland. So much fun. Will catch up on posts after more sleep


----------



## gigglebox

J! You gave in without a deposit?! I'm shocked. He must have really turned on the charm.

Dobs, love drunken texts. Make more next time. Your drinks sound yummy. To my amazement i am really craving alcohol. I was sniffing an empty bottle of apple wine yesterday :blush: 

Dollar store progression is about as shitty as my frer progression. I might cave and buy a box of the old style frer just to see...seriously, i feel totally obsessed and crazy. I can't relax. Hubs thinks i'm losing my mind and he will be so pissed if he finds out i'm buying yet another box of tests....especially these old style ones as they're nearly $20 for a box of 3 :( but i feel like it's the only thing that will ease my mind or give me the assurance that i need to get bloods drawn.

Campn, that's somawesome you're feeling flutters already! Which side of your uterus is it on?


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I totally understand. I smuggle my tests in so he can't see them. And discreetly throw them away. To be fair though the only time I went through massive amounts of tests was when I had my super long cycle during all of November and December. Im going to do my best not to test early this cycle but if my temps keep going up its gonna be hard not to! My chart is looking very different than last month!


----------



## campn

Dobby- I missed a great opportunity of drunk Dobby! Our chats could have gone realllllly funny! I'm glad you had sex, even if he pulled out I think it's a big thing for him now. 

Flukey- how are you hun!? Update us!

Gigs- I feel it closer to the left side, that's where I've been feeling the cramps when I first found out I'm pregnant too. If I keep feeling it I may believe it a little hehe.

Also we all would be doing the same thing with testing, you're not crazy but your DH won't understand. Mine told me to test every 2 weeks! When are you doing the blood tests?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, get some sleep. Plenty of time to catch up

Gigs, we'll tests can be cheaper than Dr visit and labs. I spent nearly $100 on my prolactin and TSH in November. My DH titers he had drawn in June were like $200-$300. I have a hard time remembering because we had some hefty bills for ER trips and surgery last year in April. Anywho, if it gives you peace of mind it's worth it. Have you thought about the CB digital weeks estimator. The 1-2 weeks picks up a pretty low hcg. I have a stash and haven't bought hits in awhile since I know when I O and don't waste tests. Wish I could test, but that requires O. 

Texas, your chart is looking good so far!! FX for a bfp! I hope you are feeling better today.

Campn, I'm not too bad. Had a great day yesterday. Today breakfast was nice. I think we are waiting for things after showers this evening. We exchanges our chocolates though this morning. I also got some lollipops in a Darth Vader tin can. I'm such a nerd and love Darth Vader. I watched Star Wars all the time when I was little. Enough about me, how are you? Any more flutters? DH have any suprises?

DH almost ed invited his mom for dinner, but then he was like, "No, not for Valentine's Day." Well played DH, we'll played. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Woke up to potty but SO wants me back in bed. Wtfhell. 2dpo and my opk is still blaring =\
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## campn

Flukey- Sounds yummy! I loved the last Star Wars movie! I think DH is planning a surprise so we'll see!

Dobby- Do you think you haven't ovulated yet??

So I just checked a voicemail from Friday that I didn't even notice from the doctors office calling about my obworkup blood results and she said I need to call them back, that doesn't sound good to me, I know if things are good they don't call or she would have said all tests are normal so now I'm worried sick... And it's Sunday and they're closed!


----------



## gigglebox

On my phone, sorry for short response...just took a old style frer in kmart...it's just a dark as it was on 11dpo :cry: i am really worried. Think I'm going to call my dr for bloods tomorrow. This is not looking goo :(


----------



## campn

Gigs was it fmu?? I'm sorry hun, I think getting your betas done is a good idea. I'm thinking of you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, unless you gave permission they cannot leave results in s voicemail even if it is normal.

Gigs, agreed that getting betas will help put your mind at ease.

Afm, temps and cramps suggest I did which is why I am so confused


----------



## gigglebox

I've had both doctors and vets do that message thing to me and nothing was wrong. It's a confidentiality thing. 

My test was more like 3rd morning urine, but i barely drank before hand. I'm trying not to have a melt down but I'm afraid this isn't going to end well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Flueky I love the well played comment. And people say men don't understand women and our needs lol. Glad he is being good to you :)

Have your men brought up March 14th? The whole steak and bj day lol like pay your man back for Valentine's haha. Taking mine to see Deadpool because I am so thrilled. We had sex three times. I'm not even phased that he pulled out. I'm just thrilled we did it and the panic attacks after were really mild. Progress :)

Gigs, big hugs. I'm glad you are trying to be rational and not freak out just yet. Got all my fingers and toes crossed for a sticky, healthy bean in there.


----------



## shaescott

Oh Gigs I'm sorry... I think it'll be darker if you try with fmu though, cuz you're holding it all night. It has more time to saturate haha


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:-k I am a smidge concerned for you, but as they are not lighter and def have been darker even a hint- to me you have a slow hcg rise, but if it was ennough to keep the :witch: away, then your level is still significant enough for preg to continue normally :hugs:
Oh and about ManFriend... it's not the charm that made me give in, he just has the BEST and longest O's of any guy I know, and I love hearing and watching him lose his shit :haha:
It's one of those "Who's yo mama? What's my name Be-otch??" moments lol

*Texas* :Thumbsup: Woman- your chart is soaring! Looks VERY promising!

*Dobbles* If they had a smiley for that dance move men do where they look like they are getn her from the back and smacking her ass at the same time THAT my friend would be the one I give to you on the sexfest AND minimal freak after.
:shhh: You should try to get him to Back to Back WITHOUT peeing in between.
Proven fact thats how alot of pull outs get preggers. Theres always some Residual :spermy: in their pee track, so next time he goes in the "pre-" juice has LIVE sperm. 
And they can be JUST as strong as those in the "wasted" pile.
Men vary in how much pumps out each time, so getting left in the tract doesn't mean they are weak, just that the spasms were too weak to shove the rest out :sex:
get Dobs!

*Campn* If your doc never leaves msgs unless there si a prob, then yea they need to speak to you, BUT it can be simple reasons like-
1 Oops lab lost your specimen
2 Specimen was borderline bla bla we need to redraw
3 Sample wasn't good
4 Oops we forgot to order this particular lab so pls come back
It can be nothing bad just one of the above:hugs:

AFM didn't meet donor last night to talk over things before donation, and he's at work now for 10 hrs, but I msgd to see if he wants to meet briefly tonight as we will both be in Tampa. And I am Soooo glad his date bombed! Not bcuz I wanna date him, but I was worried he would hook up with crush girl and use up some of my :spermy: reservation:trouble: But she grossed him out so YAY lol
Took an opk a day early just because (cd11) and it's neg as expected.
So no pickle juice needed tonight as I am all about :blue:
 



Attached Files:







OPK-cd11-Feb.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

Dobby- You either haven't ovulated yet, or maybe ovulating two eggs!?? I'm so confused for you! 

Gigs- I know you're trying not to get your hopes up but early on using your FMU is better, I hope you just have a slow rising hCG! 

Thank you ladies, I'm always quick to jump to conclusions as you all know. 

So hubby showed up after his trip to "Lowe's" with a juicy couture gift set! I didn't expect it really but he likes surprising me!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I agree it may nothing.

Dobby very confusing on your opks. Also, DH isn't saying anything about March 14th. It's so close to our first date anniversary anyways. 

J, let us know how donor meet up goes when it happens.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg J!!! I love that I don't share my sperm mentality.

I don't think he peed between 2 and 3, but there was like 8 hours in between


----------



## DobbyForever

The thing is I periodically O two eggs and my surge has never lasted this long. Shrugs. If they are still this positive Tuesday I may make a phone appointment with my gyn.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, Forgot to say that yes, we are expecting some crap weather tonight through Tuesday. Not sure where you are but must be close to me, so here's to both of us not having a power outage!

I didn't tell hubs about the test but he called me out on being upset when I got home. I told him my concern about my levels and he is OK with me getting betas drawn. now the problem is the crap weather...may prevent me from getting to leave the house, which means no first draw until possibly Tuesday or Wednesday :(

Wish I just knew one way or the other how this is going to turn out :(


----------



## wookie130

It is definitely the not knowing that sucks the most in this situation, Gigs. I've been there. I'll admit to being quite devastated when I learned that my second pregnancy was a chemical, but there was also a sense of relief that I wouldn't have to keep drawing out the whole "are my lines getting darker" or "how viable is this pregnancy" thing any longer than I had to...the betas will provide you with the info that you need for the moment, I hope. It is COMPLETELY normal to be feeling bummed out, and expecting the worst right now. Early pregnancy is such a stressful time, particularly when you've had losses. :(


----------



## shaescott

Getting on plane. My SO is my savior. I forgot my contacts at home and he sped to my house and then to the airport most likely going 100 mph and I still made my flight. On the plane about to leave. I have the best SO in the world just saying haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay Shae! Safe travels!


----------



## Flueky88

That's okay gigs. Yeah it started here a couple hours ago. I'm in NE Tennessee. So not far. We've got 2 inches so far. I'm dreading it because it's going to make work suck if I can go. Well, I'm glad hubby is okay with betas but seriously I think we need to find Jack Frost and well, take him out.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Glad he saved the day!! :plane:Have a safe trip to us here in Florida!


----------



## claireybell

Evening girls (afternoon maybe?) 

Have been out all day & im pooped lol! In bed at monemt trying to read but my eyes keep beating me zzzZ! Its 22:45 here uh! 7.5 hrs until alarm goes off,

Flueky you have more snow? Its 0 degrees outside at the moment brr!!


----------



## gigglebox

2" already Flu?! Yikes. I'm so not looking forward to this. I just reeeeaaaally hope the power stays on. On a side note, we looked at Knoxville as a potential place to live. I love that city! Wasn't so enthused about my potenial country neighbors, however...haha. 

Safe travels Shae :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB ah, I don't really like cold weather. It was 8 degrees yesterday morning. I'm too lazy to convert to Fahrenheit.

Knoxville is much more city than where I'm at. I'm just a country bumpkin lol. It's okay. This region can be very judgemental but there is a lot of heart too. Just a lot of Bible thumpers. I'm Christian but I try not to force it on people or look down on them. Oh and yes 2 inches already *sigh*


----------



## DobbyForever

No idea how you ladies deal with that weather. It's sunny and 75, perfect day for s walk or hike 

My opk is getting lighter ish finally still quite positive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shaescott

The temp this morning


----------



## JLM73

Ok tentatively meeting Donor guy at 10 tonight after he's off work.
Not holding my breath...watch him be 4ft3, with a peg leg and a glass eye:roll:


----------



## DobbyForever

That is so foul lol


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG j you are hilarious. Just to chat of are you getting some juice tonight? I know you said your opk was neg


----------



## campn

J- he sounds arrrrrrrdorable! 

Sounds like a pirate.


----------



## JLM73

LOL *Campn*. Arrrgh Matey!
Well he better have one cool ass ship if I am even gonna consider :sex: with a hook handed dude...
*Dobs* no juice for me, trying to keep the Pink factor as low as possible:winkwink:
Just gonna go over medical papers, the whys and hows and whens of logistics :-k Damn ... this is sounding like a Battle Attack Plan
:trouble: Ok Team...everyone be in full tactical gear by 0600 and assume flanking positions:gun:...We can't allow the Egg to slip through our perimeter again!:grr:


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh Dobs shut it with the nice weather! My brother just sent me a photo from stockton of cherry blossoms. I was like....I hate you.

J, I really hope he's as attractive as you originally thought! Sneak us a photo, damn it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tee hee :)

J, gl! Hope he is cute and has all his ducks in a row!

SO and I have been at it so much he bruised his little buddy haha. And my latest opk...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: *Dobster*!! I can't believe you are breakin the pickle!!

So, as you can see I am typing this at 330am lol
DonorGuy and I met at Starbucks- he bought me my fav drink -Venti Chai Latte Non Fat with Whip:winkwink: Then we sat on the patio and talked for *3.5 HOURS*!!!
Lol omg we literally didn't even get to the donor stuff until the last 30 mins :rofl:
It's too funny he's from New York ( accent and all) Italian, 6'2", stocky build, huge hands lol. He only moved down here to take care of his 88y/o mom- so of course we exchanged annoying mom stories. Then we talked about my crazy donor search and crazy dating searches.

So get this- he apologized like a zillion times for cancelling on Saturday to go on a date- he explained he's been a long dist trucker and it's very hard to have a relationship being away wks at a time etc, So when chicky asked him out he didn't wanna miss a chance for Looooove Ahhh.
Then he told me she was batshit cray cray!
They went out bowling and she brought her 2 yr old kid. He said it's 1030am and she downed 2-3 beers, she then opened her big purse, and started pulling out beer cans and pouring them into the bowling cup!!
THEN she commenced to tell him she wants to be married to him by June, and start having babies right away:shock:
THEN after he paid $50 for 5 games - they got kicked out after ONE game when she was seen pouring her own beer into the cup again, AND ppl complained she was trying to undress him and kissing on him, hands in his pants etc!! 
At this point he is pissed and says I am taking you home. She called him a drag:saywhat: 
Well he never made it to her house, cuz he smells something burning in the car...Chick is straight lighting up weed in his NEW car:rofl:
He said he pulled over and told her to throw it out , she refused, so he said well then smaoke it outside the car. She exits- he locked her out, then got the poor kid in the kid seat, and called her a cab and waited for it- paid for it too.
I was in tears :rofl:

Ok, so we will meet up tomoro and next day. Dude is super funny and very old school ( get the door, get the chair etc) but with that Sopranos vibe of don't get on his bad side lol.
OH and he explained the reason he wants to donate- He is 48, never married due to cross country trucking most his life and never had any kids. So he is in mid life crisis mode about he and his mother being the ONLY 2 ppl alive from his family, and it's hit him that after he dies (in his mind) he feels like he didn't contribute while here.
Hard to explain in short, but I got it- like kids carry on your legacy thing.
He is totally fine having zero contact after I get a BFP, just wants to know he has a child to carry on the genes line whatever you call it.

Honestly he is super cool, and honest and blunt.
He said he explained that to 2 other women he wanted to donate to and one said "I just need a baby cuz my food stamps are gonna be cut off":saywhat:
The other told him his thinking was crazy and after her donates to her, she will need a place to stay and for him to support her till the baby is older" :huh:
We both laughed so hard at crazy donor stories.
Anyhoo, he is leaving it 100% up to me how we do this thing later today, and tomoro. Haven't decided yet, but he's fine doing his thing and walking the cup out to me :-k
I didn't tell him, but I def will give him photos updates etc, probably a meet the baby after birth deal, cuz even tho he is willing to ghost mode after the BFP- this would be his first and only child, so I think it's fair. Same thing I get with the twins. I even go to their bday each year
I'm excited now YAY a reliable donor after a year:happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Wow J, what a story!!! Sounds like you both have been through quit a bit. That's great he's willing to get it done no matter how long it takes. Do you think he might even be SO material? Sounds like you two really hit it off...

Afm...

No difference in my equate from today vs two days ago. Literally. I couldn't tell which was which in a comparison shot. I'm 99% sure this eggo ain't making it. There is too much snow on the ground to make it to the drs :( guess I'll just have to wait some more. What's haunting me is that damn valentines card in the mail with the news that i sent to my parents.


----------



## wookie130

gigglebox said:


> Wow J, what a story!!! Sounds like you both have been through quit a bit. That's great he's willing to get it done no matter how long it takes. Do you think he might even be SO material? Sounds like you two really hit it off...
> 
> Afm...
> 
> No difference in my equate from today vs two days ago. Literally. I couldn't tell which was which in a comparison shot. I'm 99% sure this eggo ain't making it. There is too much snow on the ground to make it to the drs :( guess I'll just have to wait some more. What's haunting me is that damn valentines card in the mail with the news that i sent to my parents.

Gigs- :hugs: I'm sorry you're going through this. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Wookie.

Dobs, I have no idea why your shit's still blazing positive but I hope it indicates you're in with a chance this month. If not, then maybe SO will realize sex won't result in a baby and loosen up even more. So glad you two are back to bangin' it out : )


----------



## DobbyForever

J, so glad donor worked out!!!! I second Gigs, any SO possibility?

Gigs, hugs. Wasn't Des a miracle baby, too? Hang in there. Really hope you get some answers from the dr once you get in

Afm too lazy to get up to do an opk. I know my temps scream O, but the only other time my surge was longer than 2.5 days was my anovulatory cycle


----------



## Flueky88

J, I'm glad the donor meeting went great :) wow that date he had sounds insane. I'm really hopeful that you have what seems a reliable donor.

Gigs, I'm sorry about the test not darkening. Maybe you could go ahead and call your parents. I hope you can go to Dr tomorrow.

Dobby, so glad things went well for you.


----------



## campn

J- Glad the donor worked out! Fx for you!!!

Gigs- I'm so sorry and a little upset for you. Have you missed your period by now? Even if your parents find out they'll be there to support you right?

So I called my doctor about the test result and the lady said they called just cause they forgot to run my blood for STDS and will do it on my next appointment! And everything came normal! Like really that emotional roller coaster and thinking they must have found out my liver is failing or something! 

I gotta say I'm really dramatic and I hope I wasn't. I'd blame it on being pregnant but I've always been this way ever since I had DS.


----------



## gigglebox

Let me answer some questions I forgot...



Yes, Des was somewhat of a miracle baby. He was conceived first try, but at the 12 week scan he had a bad NT measurement, and after seeing geneticists and a MFM doctor over the next couple weeks, I was told he had a 15% of survival and being "normal" once born (i.e. no chromosome abnormalities and no major heart defect). Obviously, he's fine. I'm hoping this one has a similar outcome, and maybe my kids just have a knack for freaking me out in the beginning, but let's be real ladies. Those tests should be dark by now, at least matching the control line. I'm 16dpo. Yes, I missed my period (it should have started on 13dpo), but that doesn't mean much. Just means I have enough hcg to hold it off. My biggest fear now is that I have an ectopic, or the pregnancy is just sitting there not doing anything and I'll have to get "the shot" to end it. I guess that's better than just dragging it out and holding on to a failing pregnancy.



Campn, it's 100% normal to be worried during pregnancy. About everything. I was worried from the first positive this wasn't going to make it, but in the start I had no reason to think it wasn't viable. We just worry, ya know? And sometimes those fears are realized, but most of the time they aren't. But having fears actually come to fruition now and again is enough to fuel your fear in the future...if that makes sense.

Anyway, I'm really happy for you that it was all good news :hugs:


About my parents...I just sent my Mom and e-mail. I was going to call but I knew I was going to just start bawling on the phone so I figured this was easier.


----------



## FutureMrs

Out of curiousity did those of you who have little ones temp for your firsts? I'm debating whether I want to start temping now before we start trying in May, or whether I should add the stress of temping in at all and just use OPKS.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I am so sorry you are going through that! But obviously given your history you are an incredibly strong person! I think sometimes the not knowing is worse, I hope you get some answers soon! Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## TexasRider

No I didn't temp with my first. In fact I didn't even use OPK's. But to me I find temping less stressful especially when my temps to what they should lol. Although I am getting pretty anxious to test. I'm 10dpo so I'm gonna try and wait it out a few more days but I think my chart is looking promising!


----------



## JLM73

*Future* No temp with my first 2, but i was 18, and 24 lol
never even heard of ttc, opks etc. My cycle is always spot on 26 days so I knew bang it out near cd13, and it worked.

Same with my lil boy, but I was 38, def opk, FF chart, BBT, but worked 1st try as cycle was dead on 26 days O at cd13.

*Gigs* I am sorry Lady :( I have no idea whats up with that:hugs:

*Dobs* Hope all your rabbit:sex: shot some warriors in there !:dust:

AFM cp is high, med open, med text=normal for cd12. cm creamy but slight stretch so I have the guaifenessin and pounding water. OPK in 3 hrs, and will meet donor later today regardless. I figure with cervix half open, and using my home made soft cup with the preseed, some should still be able to get up in there.

As for SO material- YES he is super romantic, has sent text after text telling me how beautiful I am, and how great my personality is, and how he hasn't had so much fun meeting someone in years etc.
I get it- he admits outright he work a holi'd it and missed marriage kids etc. And now is the caretaker for 88y/o mom. 
I figure we will see where it goes. He made it very clear he will keep distance and not contact me at all after donating unless I approach him.
I just wanna be sure he's someone I can BE with longterm, since a baby will be involved and obvi get hurt if we split later.
SO yea...I'm treading lightly!


----------



## DobbyForever

J, good point being cautious with a baby involved. FXed things work out both on the baby front and SO front :)

Gigs, hugs. Can we see a picture of the test? I know low hcg is typically a red flag, but keep in mind there are women who progress to have healthy pregnancies as well. I'm sure your mom will understand that you emailed versus called, and I hope you get the familial support you need no matter what the outcome. And you always have your BnB family. Hugs.

Tex, that chart looks AMAZING when are you testing?!

Future, I love temping. Far less inconvenient than opks BUT it only lets you know post O so not that great for planning BD. And after my shit show with opks this month, I am glad I backed it up with temping.

Campn, it's ok. My doctor did the same thing with my strep test results and I was flipping the eff out. Especially considering the worst thing she could have said was I had strep lol. It was negative. I felt dumb hahaha. It happens and pregnancy definitely amps that up. 

Afm, got my crosshairs today. Ff is not phased by my never ending surge. I am getting worried something is wrong with my system. =\
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you seeing something? I feel like I see something but I also feel like I am bat crap crazy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## TexasRider

Dobby- im gonna try and hold out till Thursday or Friday... Depends on what my temp does over the next few days... I'm nervous to test since I am afraid it will be bfn. My last chart was crazy looking. This one is much better.


----------



## DobbyForever

Invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## TexasRider

Dobby- call me crazy but I may see a shadow of a line on the first pic?


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobby I totally see something!!!! Without even zooming!


----------



## DobbyForever

I looked at the test again. There is definitely a line. I just don't understand. I'm 3dpo unless I Oed on Super Bowl Sunday and caught that egg but there is no way it's too early


----------



## campn

Dobby- I see the line and it would make PERFECT sense why your OPKS are super positive still! What the what the what the!?? Get an FRER!

Gigs- Wish I could for real hug you now, you're being so strong about it all and I'm sorry your pregnancy with Des was scary, that's why I said no to the NT scan this time. They try to make money by putting fears in us! I wish you can get answers soon. I don't think it's ecotopic cause I heard it hurts like a muthaf*****


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to scour my closets to see if I have any. I have a weeks estimator for sure but idk if my hcg would be high enough. I either have to wait for SO to go home or come up for a reason why I need to buy frers when I just took him to buy dollar tree tests. His test is in a month. I can't tell him until after he takes it. If I tell him, I will become his number one priority and he'll stop studying. That's what happened last time. He should have had this test done months ago.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Sneak out stealth style! Say I need pads or something! What is he studying for!?


----------



## DobbyForever

He needs to get his Cisco certification to qualify for a promotion and next month is the last month he can take the test before his boss makes the job public


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, I TOTALLY see a line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely out of frers. Ugh. I took a weeks cuz I have 7 lol but it said not pregnant. This is crazy though. I either have a wonky pregnancy from last cycle or I missed my O last Sunday.


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap Dobs! I see that line better than on my own tests!


----------



## gigglebox

Per Preggers Dob's request...bottom is today. See what i mean?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Gigs. Idk I need to see a digital or frer.

The 16 looks thicker and a smidge darker, but I can see what you mean. Just keep in mind it can be 48-72 to double. Hoping the weather gets better so you can get that beta.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbins *:shock: I tottttttally see a line there :test:FRER!!!:test: 

AFM- more later opk- but I'm not concerned it's usually + tomoro, Donor is in love :dohh:
I either make them freaky:wacko:, or in love....LOL:wohoo:

I gotta get prepped and outta here- taking all my preseed etc hidden in my cooking bags so nosey mom ain't all up in my Kool-aid :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

So I finally got ahold of a doctor and all he would give me for my sinus crap was some prednisone. But I mentioned that I was TTC and I wouldn't have a missed period until Friday if I have a 14 day LP and tomorrow if I have an 11 day LP. Anyway he told me I couldn't take prednisone while pregnant and I needed to test to be sure. So I guess I'm going to test tonight and see. Maybe I should just not take the prednisone and not test. Just take sudafed and mucinex and Tylenol but this ear pain is horrible...


----------



## claireybell

I completely passed out last night hugging my phone hahaa!! Just do zzzzZ! 

Oooh so J, are you meeting donor guy again for more pickle juice & lustful chat ha ha!! He does sound very nice i must say, big hands :thumbup: my SO has big hands :) 

Camps, i wondered if a blood test was missed or maybe Iron levels were low but so glad it was just a test they forgot, its so easy to panic with results, aaaaand relax :)

Sorry your tests are blaring positive yet Giggles but completely possible that they are just slow rising hcg.. I had period cramps & spotting straight away with my Ectopic literally 2-3 days after my positive test but it was before period was due i think.. Fingers crossed its nothing like this & bubbalicious is taking her time nesting in there :hugs: 

ong Dobs i completely see that faint line!! If i hadnt read the last couple of pages to update i was going to say 'maybe preggers' as opks still quite blaring after temps shifts!! Eeeee!! Excited!!! ;)


----------



## claireybell

FutureMrs said:


> Out of curiousity did those of you who have little ones temp for your firsts? I'm debating whether I want to start temping now before we start trying in May, or whether I should add the stress of temping in at all and just use OPKS.

Future, with my son, we were ttc 4-5months before i said f**k it, il try temping & see if im ov'ing! I fell pg that first cycle temping, this time around, 2nd month temping but was ttc for 3/4 cycles before hand & no luck, we just arent very active so i needed to see exactly when i was ov'ing or tie it in with my CM, i never found it stressy temping but if i was doing it for months i probs wouldve, it kinda takes over ttc Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I am in soooo much anticipation of your next test!

And J, I'm dying to see how your meet goes!

And hell, I'm dying to know wtf is happening in my uterus!

Tex, test!!! No point in holding off if you have meds to take your pain away. Can't wait to see your test too!

Everything is coming to a head right now ahhhhhhhh going crazy!


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, that's a BFP if ever there was one...

Have you ever supplemented with progesterone? If so, I'd just go ahead and call it in to get some...you're definitely pregnant. That's definitely no evap!


----------



## DobbyForever

Frer is bfn. Trying not to be sad. I had two bowls of soup and two tall glasses of water at lunch, but shrugs. I may take a dollar tree tonight
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## shaescott

*Dobby*: I see it! I saw it without even zooming in! Sneak out and get some other stuff while you get a bunch of frers! Go to a store like Walmart, get some milk haha! Try that $ tree with fmu; I'm betting you'll get a bfp. 
*Gigs*: It looks a little darker to me, but I do see what you mean. Get a blood test already for hcg count!!!
*J*: The donor sounds promising. Yay!
*Camps*: I'm so glad the mysterious call has been figured out and that everything is going well :)
Anyone else I missed, I'm sorry haha, I'm busy at Disney world. But I love you all!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks for your input Clairey! I may just start temping to get the hang of it. We're not by any means old but I will be 29 in May and Hubby to be in November, he had a year left of his engineering degree to finish next year so I should probably hold off but I honestly feel the pressure due to our age (which may be ridiculous lol) he would like four little ones (I'm still not certain) so I feel like it's time to get on that and I'm hoping it won't take long once we actively start trying!


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobby that's a lot of liquid! And it would be early days so don't give up hope :)


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so should I try a new style FRER or a Walmart cheapie. They were out of old style FRER. Haven't peed since 2 and drank since 1. Gonna wait as long as I can to do test tonight


----------



## DobbyForever

Excited to see! I think even if it is negative you should avoid the unsafe for pregnancy medications if possible


----------



## TexasRider

I too some mucinex and sudafed earlier and I feel quite a bit better. Between those and the Tylenol I think I will be ok so I may not take it. It was only a $5 prescription lol


----------



## gigglebox

tex if you've held you pee long enough, use the FRER. 

Dobs, don't be silly, you clearly drank too much beforehand! i'll be checking back frequently tomorrow to see what happens in the morning.


----------



## TexasRider

Sigh... I'm caving to peer pressure to POAS lol... Ok I will use the FRER


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I know but I was anxious haha.

Tex, peer pressure!!!


----------



## TexasRider

And it's bfn... It's ok though... Still pretty early. I feel better after the sudafed and mucinex so I may just rock that combo for a few days... I'm not out till the witch shows right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## shaescott

You're only 10 dpo, Tex! Its super early still, try testing at 12 dpo?


----------



## TexasRider

Well I wasn't going to test at all but I got some prednisone from my dr and he said not to take if pregnant. I may not even take it though. I feel a little better since sudafed and mucinex


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely not out. Glad you are feeling better :)


----------



## campn

Dobby- That's lots of water especially if you're very early! I'm still pretty hopeful! How many DPO are you? 

Tex- I only test in the mornings with FMU so this bfn doesn't even count!


----------



## DobbyForever

No idea lol I thought I was 3dpo. My new theory is I Oed CD10 the day I didn't test or temp


----------



## JLM73

Gah the board has run amok!:wohoo:

Ok so I guess I'll include all of todays prep as I am swaying hard for *BOY*

OKey so yet again My Siren song has entranced a donor:haha:
He was so frickin excited after last nights 3.5 hr chat he text me this in the morning:
"_I am so tired lol...Could not sleep thinking of you and your pretty eye and beautiful smaile...I feel like I am 16 ...butterflies in the stomach...Looking forward to today._ :dohh:

OK so we were gonna meet today at 4 in a parking garage- as he seemed really nervous, and kept saying he didn't know how we should do this, and that he was nervous, and just tell him how I wanna do this.:roll:
I was feeling like he was gonna flee the scene and I would lose a good donor ! jk- LOL so I was like, ok parking garage ( it's dark on the upper floors), we both got in the back of HIS car, as he is a really tall guy and his car was bigger WITH limo tint ( not trying to go to jail for lewd and lascivious behavior ):flasher:
He was super nervoius, and I'm like Dude, it's awkward, we both know it, but I'll assist. So I was like what do you want me to do. He's like IDK IDK !!! :roll:
(Time for me to take control of the helm so we don't end up :shipw:

So I said ok take your pants down some- he kept saying omw there that he was so turned on...wellll not now lol.
So I'm like I am gonna have to bite the bullet...
**This is the good part in movies where they fade out the scene and return to the afterglow :rofl:

I will add that during he said "OMG, do you want a husband?lol" and "I hope I don't fall in love with you!":haha:

So using my feminine wiles, he was just about to release the PickleJuice , and he's like WAIT hand me the cup! ok here...:shock:
Oh Sh*t!!?? Where is it??? Hurry I can't hold [email protected] ARggh Where's the F-ing cup!!!:hissy:
sigh...Thankfully NOT another cup flip spill...it had fallen off the seat LOL
He DID manage to STOP the rocket launch, BUT we had to start over again:dohh:....Round 2 annnnd finally in the cup ( mostly) some dribbled But there was a good amount in the cup, and it was the first part which is most important:thumbup: and I immed squirted preseed in there.
He kept apologizing and I was like you're fine, all good.

The garage connects to the mall, so we strolled in- all my ttc equipment in my purse, and it was so funny- the odd couple- He's dressed like a mobster from Sopranos- very sharp, and I'm in ripped jeans and a T lol
and we were in Macy's of all stores so we got a few looks-They were prob like :roll: Ugh! Look at her and her Sugar Daddy lol.

He escorted me to the ladies room, and politely waited 10 mins for me to figure how I wanted to insert all this!? I decided to syring in the goo (FOUR of them!!) and used the homemade SoftCup to catch a few drips between syringes.
**I had to cut the cup down to basically a cervical cap! NO idea how those big ones fit in!?
Kegels work wonders cuz none really came out and I was standing!
Once all of it was in, I struggled a bit with the softcup, but managed to get it right in place. That was almost 4 hrs ago lol. Still in there!
It's funny he's this big tough mobster lookin guy with NY accent, but once we were walking around together he seemed all shy and bashful- was cute:cloud9:
Sooo...I figure I'll take it out in a couple more hrs. We meet again tomoro. Same Bat time, Same Bat channel.:plane:


----------



## TexasRider

Lol well I'm done testing unless AF doesn't show up. She should be here Wednesday if I have an 11 day LP or Saturday if I have a 14 day LP


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay J!! Exciting and FXed! Hoping that soft cup does the trick and I hope the soft cup does the trick


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* your chart is amazing, stay strong lady!

I totally forgot my sway info. OK You all know I am one of the few *TEAM BLUES*.

So today before mtg. I used a reg water douche, then did a mild baking soda douche rinse to change the vag ph to alkaline, which will hinder/kill most girl:spermy:

THEN - treated myself to a party for one lol, which also causes vag fluids to change to alkaline.

Today is also right before I usually O, which will get the boy soldiers in the tubes waiting.

I also have been taking 600mg of Guaifenesin(mucinex) twice a day to help thin my cm- which was creamy this morn with a bit of stretch, and tonight is watery with a teeny stretch.

Just went to check if I leaked anything and NO lol, the "cap" I made is holding it all up there!

Once I get a temp shift in couple days, I'll start the low dose aspirin to help implant, and I will stop the guafen then too.

It's the best plan I can have- so hopefully we are ALL knocked up by the end of the month:dust:


----------



## Breeaa

Lol J, I was giggling through your whole post! Hopefully this guy's :spermy: make their way up!!

Dobs, woah!! I saw that line instantly! 

Gigs, sorry your lines aren't looking how you'd like. I have my fingers crossed that you'll get darker ones soon. 

Hoping you get a bfp Texas!


----------



## JLM73

Gah forgot to post my - opk cd 12 ...I usually get a + on cd13, so not concerned yet.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay J! Sounds like things couldn't have fone any better. Not much else to do tonight except maybe more, ah hem, parties of one....then make it through tomorrow and let the hellish tww commence! Fingers so tightly crossed for you.


----------



## campn

J- Atta girl! I may have blushed a little reading your story!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow! J! So complicated! Our resident mad scientist is back! Really hoping that everything lines up this month and you get that blue bfp! Are you planning any more donations? Can't help but feel like donor would be down to see you again ;)

AFM I have peed every 1.5 because I have to/ can't help it... but my urine is so diluted!!! It's been 6 hours since I drank anything! GRRR My frer has a line. Could be an indent, evap, or maybe a line that just took a while but it wouldn't be the first time the new frers teased me. My dollar tree has something odd, but it took some MAJOR photoshopping to pull it out so I guess tomorrow morning will tell.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## DobbyForever

Dollar tree super edited all that pink is really stark white but there is a small pool of it right under the T. Grasping at straws lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## JLM73

WOW DObbleganger! I am so intrigued!!
A bfp would explain the quirky opk madness...
I can def see the line on both, and as for you $ tree test. I find that wherever the line falls compared to the C ( top of it, mid, or base of it) THAT is the same level it will show on the T. Your line shows towards base of T just like Control is at base of C.
ooooh!! You are writing a mystery, while I am writing a comedy :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

J I have a good feeling for you! And you so deserve it! As does everyone else here!!

Dobby the line on your FRER is really obvious lol. I think your safe in saying your preggers :)


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL omg that is definitely so true about the comedy and mystery! Although, I would call yours more of a rom com. How cute would that be if things worked out and you had to tell your little boy, well ACTUALLY this is how I met your dad... Hypothetically speaking, say things work out both relationship wise and baby wise would you be 100% honest about how you met him?

Even if I get a clear bfp in the morning, the mystery remains when the eff did I O. I'm really worried about the way my chart has looked this cycle. I kind of want to go to bed now just so it's morning faster lol


----------



## DobbyForever

FutureMrs said:


> Dobby the line on your FRER is really obvious lol. I think your safe in saying your preggers :)

Thank you. I'm not getting excited about it because that's my frer from 7 hours ago. I just had it in the bag with my dollar tree tests so I pulled it out since I was curious. I have had evaps on the new frers before.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I see that FRER so clearly! I also see the one on the dollar store although it's a bit confusing. I really really really hope this is it for you! You've waited long and hard for this and you deserve it! 

You awesome ladies all deserve it! You've freaking earned it! 

Dobby I'll be crossing everything super hard for you tonight!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, you are the sweetest.


----------



## shaescott

I'm so excited for all of you! 
Dobs, I can see the line on both. 
Gigs, I'm nervous for you but staying hopeful. 
J, dang that's quite the story :rofl:
AFM, I'm at Disney, no AF yet, CD 32.


----------



## JLM73

*Future* Thx! I hope the 15th times the charm :rofl:( well 14 with last cycle donor bail)

*DobDob* I would have no idea when you O'd lol but if you get your Rainbow bean pfft who cares if it snuck in under the radar??:haha:

And yessss gurrrl Rom com
As for telling a kid how we met "dating site" lol.
Other than that, I was looking for Prince Charming, and kept getting toads, so I gave up and decided to ask the stork :blue:for a baby I very much wanted, and Dad was caring enough to help me with this, but 
The happily ever after is He not only helped you get to me, but also was Mommy's Prince Charming- The End....

Who knows most kids don't ask much about how they got here, I am more concerned with explaining the "where is MY daddy" question lol.

Some donor meet ups they actually :sex: all out. I haven't but if it went down like that with DonorGuy, he would be showing up with a ring if he's this enamored after 1 long talk, and today's shenanigans already had him mentioning marriage:rofl:

:-k That might work if he goes back to long dist trucking. He said sometimes he's gone 3 weeks at a time- absence makes the heart grow fonder they say.
At least in the case of 1st hubs- we worked 24 hr shifts as medics and only saw each other every 3rd day- it was quite nice actually :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Forgot to share the GREAT gift my daughter sent us on Vday !!
She's away at college in Missouri, but sent this to us on a SUNDAY! lol
OMG yummy chocolate covered HUGE berries From Edible Arrangements.
She rocks!
 



Attached Files:







VDayEdible.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

Yea yea...me again lol You all musta went to sleep on me hehe
Just took the "softcup" out 8 hrs later lol, and ...yes...it def held the goo up in there, as it all came out when I removed it.Guess the homemade for 25 cent was a success!:thumbup: I need some :sleep: G'night all:hi:


----------



## claireybell

Wow!!! Thats a lot of entertaining reading there ha ha!!! J, you keeping me grilled on this thread at the moment with donor info & the fact hes a possible SO!!! So the question we all probs want to know, is it true what they say about tall men & big hands :rofl: :haha: 

Apologies, its early & clearly ive woken up smutty!! Lol! 

Fingers crossed for you Dobs :thumbup: 

Gigs, is the crappy weather keeping you housebound? Did you call Dr re poss bloods this wk?


----------



## wookie130

DobbyForever said:


> Wow! J! So complicated! Our resident mad scientist is back! Really hoping that everything lines up this month and you get that blue bfp! Are you planning any more donations? Can't help but feel like donor would be down to see you again ;)
> 
> AFM I have peed every 1.5 because I have to/ can't help it... but my urine is so diluted!!! It's been 6 hours since I drank anything! GRRR My frer has a line. Could be an indent, evap, or maybe a line that just took a while but it wouldn't be the first time the new frers teased me. My dollar tree has something odd, but it took some MAJOR photoshopping to pull it out so I guess tomorrow morning will tell.

Nope, not an evap, either. THAT IS A BFP! I'd say it's definitely early, but that line is no squinter, even on my cheap-ass laptop screen.


----------



## gigglebox

Holy shitt Dobs!!! You're freaking pregnant!!!! Omg I'm so happy for you!!! I am sure this mornings test will say the same. 

Afm...blood at 10:30. I was really hoping the line will either be obviously darker, so I could relax, or obviously later, so I can just be at peace with this whole thing. Instead, I get a line that is darker than three days ago but still not that dark. I cannot wait to get some answers with this blood test. This limbo sucks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

Don't be excited yet ladies. Temp went down a little and my frer is bfn there is a questionable line on my dollar tree. Sigh

Edited picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DobbyForever

Original
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Just the dollar tree
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

That's so weird dobs. I definitely see it on the dt test, the frer is throwing me off because i feel like i see two faint lines, so i think it must be a glare thing I'm seeing...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk something catches my eye with the frer but nothing is there when I look closer. The dollar tree I can really see irl, especially after I took a shower. I'm not sure I can get to the clinic and back in an hour though so I either have to go after my meeting and sit in hells bells traffic getting home or sneak out tomorrow early


----------



## DobbyForever

That line does look twice as dark though so hoping your bloods come back and ease your mind :)


----------



## shaescott

Excited for the blood test results Gigs. Even if it's not good, at least you'll have peace of mind.


----------



## shaescott

How soon do you get the results back after you get the blood drawn?


----------



## JLM73

Wow excitement! 
*Giglette*:thumbup: Totallly preggers AND sticky, seems just a slow rise, which is fine since it's still obviously getting darker- still going UP :dance:
:dust:

*Doblette* :-k You have me perplexed lol. You opks are off the chain POS! So def something going on there, and I DEF see lines on your $ tests, AND the frer yesterday. Not sure if the one todsy was fmu, but you always said your SMU was better on frer...are you gonna do an smu today??
All that aside obvi these tests are picking up HCG!!
I really hope you can get your blood today!!!
Cliffffhangeeerrrr! eeek :happydance:

*Clairey* :haha: Glad I can bring the daily smutty amusement to the thread as usual lol. As for donor tall and hands- he's definitely NOT small lol. Not huge crazy but def not small:winkwink: I'd say just above avg 
We are gonna meet this afternoon once he's off work, I'm def gonna do pressed, softcup thing again- since it managed to hold ALOT of manjuice up there for 8 hours lol.
I have to do my opk today about 1, and it should be pos or close if I'm on usual sched. If off a day for some reason, he's willing to meet a 3rd day if need be:thumbup:

I'm just debating if I wanna throw in a normal :sex: :-k
I mean Trollop mode has already been in effect :haha: so what's the diff on the full deal??
Plus I'm kinda curious about test driving the pickle:rofl:
Oh my...Trollop mode full on so early in the morning!


----------



## claireybell

Are they re doing bloods on Thursday aswell Gigs? That latest test is tons darker! Have to say though, my ectopic tests (i know i know blah blah again lol but.. Incase you were worried it was) they were just were getting darker just as this pg tests did, only hcg on bloods was slow rising, tests dont really show anything but to say pregnancy.. i really think all will be groovy :hugs: hope your bloods are completely fine :thumbup: 

Dobbs omg i can see lines!!! & why else would all your opks be oober positive??!! Ahhhhh hehe


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa trollop mode in full effect!!! Im so glad hes completely up for donating J, feeling good things this cycle eeeeeee!!!!!! The hell with it, if hes talking the talk, jump on trollop wagon & dtd ra ha ha ha (plan laugh) Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I mean doing it legit might increase your chances of conception just saying. I am such a bad influence lolol :)

I have after school yard duty so zero chance of before my meeting. So stuck going after x.x. I know I have an ordered blood test I didn't use a cycle or two ago I just don't know if she set a use by date on it =\

I can't imagine two dollar trees popping up positive in the timeframe to be nothing. Ughhgh


----------



## campn

Gigs- so so happy to see a darker test! I really hope and pray this one is sticky! 

Dobby- I'm so confused! The OPKS are still so positive! I love how we seem to be solving mysteries on here! :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: OMG the TTC Bus is rockin and rolling along! This is so awesome:wohoo:

I don't get tru Ov pains to go by, but have always O'd cd13 since age 13 I'm assuming , since my cycles are mostly 26 days perfectly.
BUT I had some low back ache/pain late last night ( well 2am) left side, and now I def have had that achey AF type low back pain all morning, but on both sides this morning, a tad more on the right:shrug:
cp is def High Soft Open so I am on track for the norm, :dance:
But of course like you know we all do I'm all :-k...
Two eggs??:shock::haha:
I think I am the only crazy woman here who wouldn't mind twins- especially:oneofeach: I would DEF feel "done" having kiddos with one of each:smug:
My luck with the hard :blue: sway, I would end up with :twingirls::rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

Twins wouldn't be bad! I had a dream like 2 nights ago that I was at my doctor appointment and they were doing the ultrasound and he said there's one... And the other one! It's not the first time I have had a dream about twins but it's been the first one since we started to TTC. I'm feeling kinda crampy but temp is still really high. Not as high as yesterday but way above cover. So I hope im going to have a longer LP this cycle.. I plan on testing saturday if AF doesn't show by then.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want twins more than anything!


----------



## gigglebox

WOOAH, so back from the drs..

First of all, I get to the office and pee in a cup. Im looking at this sample, and Im like, well shit that looks pale. But Im 17dpo, and today was my darkest test yet, so hopefully they at least get a light positive on their oh-so-sophisticated doctors office test.

Nope. Negative :dohh: So I had a long talk with my dr about everything and he is on board with betas. Ill get a repeat in 2 days, depending on this test (for the love of god, please show Im at least pregnant!). He said hell be looking for a 66% rise, at least, in 48 hours. I should get todays results tomorrow. If I stay pregnant, Ill be scheduled for an early scan to make sure everything is going as it should be. This is all starting to feel very familiarand as such, Im remaining cautiously optimistic.

I had to get on my lap top because I had a story to tell. Feel free to skip this paragraph, its completely irrelevant to TTCing. SOOOMy nurse, this thin, sassy older black lady comes in the room with all her blood retrieving gear and sets it down. She throws a pillow under my arm and I say, Can I get a butterfly needle? Shes all, Chiiiiild, I am the best at this. They call me in here to do all the little ones. All I have are butterflies but I wouldnt even need one. Id get it in him just fine *points to Des*. Lets seeand she grabs my arm, finds a vein, and sticks me. With no problem at all, she gets a vein. As shes doing this, shes going on and on about the little kids shes stuck and how good she is.so after she sticks me, she pulls her hand back to pull off her glove, but somehow it was stuck under the needleso she pulls back, and literally the tip of the glove on her index finger just straight rips off, and she pulled the butterfly needle out of my arm and sling shots it across the room. It smacks the wall and falls to the ground.
And I just start laughing, and shes laughing, and I was like, that was a lot of talk. Hahahahahahhah shes like, well damn, I just ruined my own story lmao
In the end, she couldnt find another vein so ended up having to get blood from my hand.
The end.
J, let us know if you ride the pogo! Heck, you might as wellHOWEVER, remember once you guys do the dirty, that changes the dynamic. If you just want him as a donor, I would make it very clear up front (at least for now, until youre sure about dating the dude) that you guys gettin down is strictly for conception purposes and its a once a month deal, if it doesnt work this time.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I hope you get nothing but good news! Also I've read that doctors want your line as dark as the control to call it a positive test which is dumb.


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: OMG having done 1000s of blood draws I have NEVER had that happen. I even had a needle stick ( no bueno) that went THRU my finger right beside the nail, so thru glove into finger, out other side of finger , thru other side of glove.
When I retracted the needle into the protective handle, the catheter was still thru finger and glove like one of those old cheesy costume props where it look like an arrow thru your head...blood dripped from him and me, and I was like well damn...Squeezed as much as I could out as I was sure he lied about not having anything- he just had that look....
Yup He was HIV+ and Hep C +- the deadly duo.
I THANK GOD didn't get either, and took HORRIBLE pills all day for a month I was so sick. Tested over a year- scary sh*t.

But even THEN no sling shot lol

I can't wait to see your beta!! Doc ofc tests aren't always sensitive- because they don't want complaints for chem bfps and it's a CYA thing- so alot of them use 50-100 miu test and "tell you" they are sensitive:roll:

*Gigs* Yea I already know dude is digging me as he hasn't had a GF since his 5 yr bi-polar a few years ago, and he bluntly told me at 48 he just resigned himself to being moms care taker and single until she goes, then he goes :(
Been there done that myself. 
But THX for the way you worded letting him know :sex: was ttc purposes only.
:thumbup: That's a great way to say it.
Even if this works as a bfp AND an SO, I am gonna pull a Wal-Mart and "*roll back prices*" on his ass lol=;[-X
Meaning - we started at the "wham bam thank you " part of the relationship. Even jealous Manfriend said "Donors get the best part of being with you from jump- the rest of us had to put in work to get there ":haha:
So yea, I will def make him pump the brakes and go back to the "dating- getting to know each other" part THEN if it's cool we can go back to where we started lol.
Using a donor poss SO is like A horse race starting and one horse runs backwards so it technically crossed the finish line first:rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Yeah *Gigs* I've heard the same as Campn. They don't wanna say you're pregnant unless it's a dark positive. So a beta is a good idea. I hope all is well...
*J* I hope you're having fun with the donor haha. Sounds promising. 
*AFM*, CD 33, no AF, medium-high cervix, medium hardness, EW CM. I had some cramping a few days ago, and I've been having some pubic symphysis pain, but the p.s. pain happens occasionally anyway.


----------



## JLM73

Sooo...Mom complained about a HUGE very mature bougainvillea we have in front of the house, it is BEAUTIFUL and covered in fuschia.
She always wanted to chop it for no reason other than she doesn't like that ONE, theres one in front of her window she doesn't mind:huh:
Anyhoo yes they are thorny, but this one provides privacy screen from neighbors, and it's not at all in the way of our 3 car garage.
Well we battled it out a couple months ago- I agreed to trim it way down ( was like 8ft) but ONLY after the blooms died off. SO Son and I went out after the blooms and chopped that sucker WAY back- encouraging it to sprout LOTS of new stems, which I could direct in growth by trellising/fishing line.

Welll arguing with her badly 2 wks ago since she is totally irrational and always in my sh*t, I guess my Spiteful Party of One mother, thought I wouldn't notice that she poured Vegetation Killer ALL over it. She left all the other plants alone- just the one I liked.
I was gone when she did it, but hmmm I noticed it browning, and thought it was the few nights in upper 30's:-k...
Then this week I am like Oh hell no...she did something cuz they are usually heat and cold tolerant and the other of the same type is flourishing...I confronted her about having the lawn guy do it.
She of course LIED to my face, then I said fine I'll talk to him when he's back, then she yells OK I did it- it wasn't him it was me.
So I again pointed out her spiteful lying ways, and she said it was gonna "grow into the pipes:saywhat:
She is crazy- this thing is like 10 yrs old MINIMUM, the roots are way past the sprinkler pipes, AND Oak roots do that, not Bougains usually as pipes today are much better than rusting cracking old metal piping.

Everytime I look forward to moving BUT still having a relationship[ with this woman, she pulls some SH*T like this. She always acts on anger at the moment in ways that have long term consequences.
I'm so done with her. Since we got this house I told her leave it, as it make awesome curb appeal for future buyers. Not to mention she knows gardening is one of my fave hobbies and ways to relax.
I can't even....I'm so done with her after I move...I'll just send her Xmas cards, Bday cards, and mail invitations to kids bdays...but Check pls, I'm DONE...
*Before*


*After*


----------



## gigglebox

J! WHAT THE HELL! That bush was absolutely stunning. I cant believe she killed it! You are completely right, she just sabotaged your curb appeal. Doesnt she even realize she wants to sell soon?! A big dead plant isnt going to help with that! I would be absolutely LIVID. I cant imagineI had this Japanese weeping willow at my last houseif someone killed that off, there would have been hell to pay.

Thanks ladies for the encouragement :hugs: Im reading online some stories of slow rising hcg and feeling a little more optimistic. I am SO nervous to have my hopes crushedbut its keeping me from crying, so thats good. Honestly though, this does remind me so much of the bleak outlook with my pregnancy with Des, except no doctor has told me to expect the worst yet. Actually my doctor gave me the its not your fault if you miscarry speech, but didnt say one way or the other. I mean, he cant until we get those second betas back on Friday. 

In the mean time, Im obsessing in my head, cause thats what I dobut Im really trying not to. This is kind of like a 2ww all over again.

OK, Jback to donor guy. I like your horse analogy. Did you tell man friend about this guy? I bet man friend has the jealousy baaaad! And wow, if it does work out between you twohow cool would that be? Will this be the first donor you hook up with?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, your FRER is a fair bit darker. Also, that is a crazy blood draw story! I'm hoping for good betas this week!

Dobby, I'm really confused by your hpt. Ugh, I hope you get an answer soon.

J, glad things went well with donor and no spillage this time.

I'm sorry I have a hard time keeping up. Also, I think I'm going to take a break from bnb. I'm upset about not Oing and it seems worse when I'm on here. So going to take a break. Be back when I O :)


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Flueky :hugs: I totally get ya. I hope your body starts doing its job! Don&#8217;t vanish for too long, we&#8217;ll miss you :)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, when will you get today's beta results?


----------



## campn

Flueky- I completely understand and I would feel exactly like you. My thoughts and prayers are with you hun. I hope you end up ovulating and catching that shy eggy!


----------



## shaescott

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Sorry you have a double TWW:hugs:
And yes it would be AMAZING if he was Mr Right, not just Mr Right nowas my donor :haha:
I assisted the other donor last year that I used for 5-6 months, but we just did the grope and kiss thing. In honesty HE was alot of work, one of those that is never totally UP IYKWIM...

The plant - beyond livid...but I just called her out on being a spiteful "catholic" and a liar, and told her she needs to go to mass, cuz these 2 yrs off obvi haven't worked for her:growlmad:
Now she keeps coming in the kitchen asking about the new recipe I am working on, and trying to make idle chit chat- then had the nerve to tell me to "cut up the pieces of the dead bougainvillea bcuz they pick up yard waste tomoro:saywhat:
She got chewed out again, and so far has left me the hell alone.

As for manfirend he is SO hatin right now lol.
He has not sent me a single text the last 2 days unless its like- Did your donor guy cancel like the others? or when I said nope, got the goo, and again tonight, and maybe tomoro...Radio silence on his end for the last couple hours then - Oh well you better hope he's not one of the vasectomy guys just hookin up lol:growlmad:
But I was Sooo happy I could reply - Nope, as a matter of fact - he brought all his papers in cluding semen analysis- he spent ALOT of money to be a donor, and dude is not playing around....radio silence again lol:finger:
He'll be back...always is...especially after the reminder about the toe curling the other night:haha:

My opk is pert near + just a smidgeon of a hair off, and will def be there later tonight, so the body is on track thank goodness.
Since me and donorguy meet tonight when dark, I may ride the pony AND use the softcup:winkwink: I just hate preseed is so runny, cuz it will drip out:(
Using a cup, I can make sure the preseed stays!

Pic later running to pharm for sleep meds YAY!


----------



## campn

J- Ugh don't you hate men!? They suddenly are all up in your business once you seem like you've moved on to better things. Suddenly they start panicking about losing you. I say you should go radio silent on him! 

Fx your opk turns super positive tonight!


----------



## JLM73

thx*Campn* and :shock: OMG it's Mr Campn!!!
You two look so cute in all your hockey gear!
Todays opk:
 



Attached Files:







opk-cd13-feb.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Ooooo I'm excited for you J!
Tbh though I'm just freaking out over gigs and dobby, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## JLM73

Ugh my opk pic sucked!
Oh well, not taking anymore opks today, as I only have one left, and that is for tomoro.
Really I should have waited on todays until like 4 pm, but I thought I was mtg donor at 2, but son had to work, so we are gonna meet at 630 tonight.

*Fluek!*I am gonna miss your encouragement! But I completely understand...I did my break last cycle when donor bailed last min!:hug:
Can't wait till you are back, and hopefully not just with an O update but a BFP too!!


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies who want twins are bananas lol. JK they aren't that bad. My mom had twins and I adore them.

Gigs, don't feel bad the urine sample came back neg. I went in and did a beta and urine sample at the same time. The beta came back at 43 (clearly positive) and I got a conclusive negative with my urine. So lol. And lol at the blood draw.

Flueky, I totally get needing a break. We all do. I think what matters is that if being on here is making you feel worse then you are right to step away. Biggest hug.

J, your opk pic looked fine to me. That test line is darkening up nicely. HF seeing donor tonight!

AFM, I had to call someone to relieve me from class today. I got this cramps feeling and it felt like I had started bleeding. So I rushed to the bathroom only to find a huge glob of white cm. This happened a lot during my first week of my last pregnancy, so I am hoping it is a good sign. I'll be swinging by the clinic as soon as my meeting is over so desperately hoping it ends on time/ the lab isn't busy. I have been in and out in ten minutes before. I really hope the blood draw is still on order because I am sure a urine test will show negative.

As for hpts, I only have one frer, 3 weeks estimators, and 3 dollar trees (1 veriquick and 2 assured) so I may test again tonight on a dollar tree but definitely not the frer. I mistakenly just drank 16 oz of water because I was dying of thirst so not expecting much out of any urine tests today.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks shea, the anticipation is killer.

Dobs, looks like we're "in it" together this month. Hope we both get good news! Let us know how the lab visit goes.


----------



## TexasRider

Had an OB appointment today for my annual. Dr was happy to see that I had been having cycles with ovulation showing on my charts. Said he wouldn't be surprised to hear from very soon with a positive pregnancy test. Which I guess is what he's supposed to say lol. We did kinda talk about vbac vs another c-section and I told him I had zero desire to labor again. So he just laughed and said ok. We can just schedule a day about a week before due date and we will have a baby lol. I really like my new OB. Very glad I switched. So now I just wait a few more days and see what happens. Either AF will show or she won't and I'm waiting until then to test... I think... Unless yall peer pressure me again haha!

Gigs- I hope you get good news with your betas and I'm glad your doctor is taking you seriously. 

Dobby- good luck with bloodwork. I hope it turns out the way you want it to. 

J- good luck this cycle. Hopefully you get a BFP this time with the new donor! Fingers crossed


----------



## Flueky88

Soooo...huge surprise today :dohh: after I was thinking I was needing a break because I want to O so bad and I was thinking I never would. Ugh. Anyways :happydance:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, Campn, Dobby, and J thank you. I'm thinking I will hang around for now. I'm planning on doing another opk in about an hour. I've just been so scared that something is wrong with me because I can't seem to have a normal cycle. So will just wait and see what happens :)

Gigs, I guess you will get results tomorrow from today's beta?

Dobby, I really hate that you are in limbo. I hope you can get a beta drawn this evening. When you have to have diluted urine, it makes you thirsty!

J, that made me laugh about your man friend. I mean, really? He's so not over you and doesn't want anyone to have you. Oh, I forgot to say earlier, I love what your daughter sent you for Valentine's day. 

Shae, I hope you are enjoying Disney. I love that place, especially epcot. 

Texas, your chart looks fantastic. I hope you are feeling better today and you get your bfp!


----------



## FutureMrs

Shae you should totally do a drink around the world in Epcot! Such a good time lol :)


----------



## campn

Flueky- Yay!!! So happy to see that! Go get it!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, your pic is gorgeous by the way. I have to wait for DH to get home from his microbiology class. Bahaha, I'll be ready though :wink:


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I've been really grumpy lately about Ttc. I just feel like it's never going to happen or at least won't for a long time. I've been reading all weekend but I really wanted to focus on my amazing amazing wonderful husband and I realized I am the luckiest girl ever to have married someone who get me 100% and loves me unconditionally (even when I loose his w2s- oops) and I've decided to NOT STRESS until after I get back from the Bahamas. Since I'm obviously not ovulating this month and I'll be away during my "fertile days" next month and there's nothing I can do about it. So screw it. 
I emailed the nice doctor this morning asking if she'll take me on but I haven't heard yet. I'm optimistic she will.
So although I'm sad we can't even try until April I'm happy that I have a pretty good life. But so help me god if one more person post on Facebook they're pregnant I'll loose my shit. Lol

Dobs- I'm so incredibly happy and excited for you. I'm hoping this comes back positive for you.


----------



## gigglebox

Flueky, yay! Evidently the key to our success is giving up, lol.

Mrs, sounds like you have a great game plan :thumbup: it's good to step back every now and again to remember all the good we already have. I also try to remember that even though other peopke are experiencing things i would love, i too have things other people would love to have. It's really hard to keep perception straight sometimes with the ttc stuff though :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao I have TWO beta orders in from two different gyns hahshagavifyoyfi. Omg I am such a hypochondriac and they totally enable me


----------



## campn

Greenie- I feel your pain and your frustration, I really do Greenie, I'd be so mad and upset if my body did this, just ovulating so late got me so fed up with my body and I ended up crying to my DH way too many times out of the blue like in the car or at night. I don't think it'll take you so long though, I really don't, I think your doctor will probably prescribe clomid and that will really make that click for you. I'm totally for getting medical help! Last cycle I was gonna go and convince my doctor to put me on clomid! 

Not a good day for me today, I was feeling okay the past few days but today I wanna throw up and just feel miserable. DS woke up at 4:30 so that just added salt to the wound. I asked DH for a break now so I locked myself in the bedroom and going to lie in bed and watch tv. In other news now it's a fetus! When do they start calling it a baby!? 24 weeks??


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I'm sorry you are feeling down about ttc. I hope that you can get regulated soon and I hope that Dr will take you on as a patient. I hope you enjoy the Bahamas too!

Gigs, yes I think giving up is the key. I'm pretty stubborn so I try not to give up anything lol

Dobby, haha, I'm glad you got your betas ordered!

Campn, I'm sorry you are having a tough day. Glad you are getting a break. Oh and congrats on your olive!


----------



## TexasRider

Depends on who ou talk to obviously. I believe it's a baby from the time you get two lines on a test. Even if science doesn't say that. But I don't think they call it a baby till
It's viable on the outside of the womb so that would be around 24 weeks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Holy crap Campn! You're nine weeks? An olive?!!


----------



## campn

I also call it a baby, it sounds more real cause at 40 weeks that's what I'm getting right!? Also do you ladies know they changed the full term requirement? It used to be 37 weeks and now it's 39! 

I can't believe it's only a few weeks until the second trimester, I've no idea when I should even start buying the things we need. Which is really just a new car seat and pack and play and maybe some clothes depending on the gender since I have all DS's clothes packed.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, didn't know they changed that. I don't really deal with pregnancy in my job though. I hate obstetrics in nursing. Watched some complicated deliveries and it almost scarred me for life.


----------



## shaescott

FutureMrs said:


> Shae you should totally do a drink around the world in Epcot! Such a good time lol :)

I would but I'm 19, I'm not legal :rofl: either way, I hate the taste of alcohol. I've tried sips, it's not my thing.


----------



## shaescott

*Dobby and Gigs*: y'all better tell us the moment you get your betas back!


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw darn Shae! Enjoy every other part then! Lol i absolutely love Disney and FL in general, I envy you ladies who reside there!


----------



## campn

Flukey- Major respects to nurses! I don't know how you do it, that takes so much strength. 

Shae- 19!? You're so young! I'm 28 so almost 10 years older than you. A little jealous! 

Future- I live 5 minutes away from Disney! Sometimes I go in the wrong exist going home and end up at Disney by mistake. In fact I can hear the fireworks and see them from the backyard! They're going on now.


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg campn lol I would literally just die of happiness I think. Hahah we talk about relocating all the time but I think it's hard as a Canadian to adjust to life, although were neighbours there's some differences i couldn't imagine! When you ladies talk about health care it really gives me a new appreciation for what we have here!


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL Shae. I used to hate alcohol, too. Now I LOVE it! Once you find what works for you and you drink that, it suddenly opens up your tolerance to things. I used to only drink fruity cocktails then I found one beer I liked and next thing you know whether it is a shot of tequila, a mojito, or a beer I love it. :)

I had my beta done right after I posted. Was in an out. Bleed like a mofo after, but she was good! Usually takes a while to draw from me. I won't have my results in until LATE tonight, so most likely looking at tomorrow morning. Usually they are done around 8-9pm when I go in at 3ish


----------



## campn

Future- I agree it'd really be an entirely different world to you! Even moving from Chicago to Orlando where we now are is so different from culture, to food, to music to climate and everything! I find it hard to stay in one spot though and would like to move somewhere else eventually, maybe somewhere southern since the houses there are just beautiful. Florida isn't considered southern sadly!


----------



## campn

Dobby- That's not too bad Dobs!!! Really crossing everything for you and Gigs! Hopefully two super tiny but strong sticky babies are in there now!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Camp, what about charleston, SC? The houses there have an incredible amount of southern charm.

Dang dobs, that's quick!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm too tired to register anything. I didn't get home until an hour and a half ago, cooked dinner, ate dinner, and now I am here. Who is moving?

AFM, everyone knocks Kaiser. But I actually love it. Sure, certain clinics treat you like a number because they serve so many people but the one I go to is a small clinic in the downtown area of an affluent neighborhood so you get a lot better service.


----------



## campn

Dobby- No one! We are just day dreaming of beautiful houses with a southern charm! Maybe a house with a wrap around porch and a lake nearby! DH used to live in Huntsville, Alabama which is a diverse big city but drive 20 minutes in any direction and you'll get those beautiful brick houses!


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek*:happydance: YAY cmon back on the bus Lady- we saved your seat anyway hehe

*MrsG-Lady* I am lookin at your chart Lady :shock: You should have crosshairs tomoro if you are on Advance mode regardless of OPK- and Well Played on the BD!
And OMG you made me :rofl: - Your Msg started out so sweet, and calm- then you said "lose your shit" and I laughed so hard. I have those moments for sure.
Totally jealous of your trip!

*Campn* Sorry you have been :sick:
I do know they changed the preg terms cuz WAYYY too many c sects were being scheduled early and babies were having huge probs and even dying just bcuz mom/doc needed a certain date. My old hosp used to only allow sched sections at 38.5 wks bcuz ppl just don't get that 40 wks is for a reason lol. Babies lungs are one of the last things-surfactant wise to be rdy to be out here in our polluted dusty ass planet lol.
I regret letting them induce me with DS at 40.2- he ended up an emerg c sect- double nuchal cord, but maybe if they hadn't forced crazy hard contractions, he wouldn't have been flippin all over in there:haha:
39wks is much more reasonable- some docs were doing 37 wk sched sects and talk about major law suits :shock:

I personally am med background and I get the zygote, embryo, fetus thing, but unless I am writing a med report regarding those things- I always say "the baby" and once I know gender I say "he blah blah blah..." ( note I did not mention the Pink word :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooh! K. I get it lol. I don't want to move. I just want to be able to afford a single family home lol. Doesn't even have to be my dream home. Just near work. Aka Time mentioned all of the neighboring cities of my job in their "America's Most Outrageously Expensive Places to Live." r_r SO and I talked about moving to some city near Portland... blanking on the name but there is a Canadien city by the same name. Grrr. We looked at what we could afford for the amount I bought this condo... heartbreaking.


----------



## DobbyForever

J, you are hilarious lol. And I second you with Greenie Oing to me!


----------



## campn

J- completely agree with the reasoning. I know doctors here want you in and out fast and push on you lots of unneeded interventions but it's still better than many other countries. All my friends in Egypt had c-sections! It's all about the money there. 

Dobby- I know California is crazy expensive it's almost unfair really. We've thought about moving there for 5 seconds then changed our minds, I think southern Oregon would be a pretty nice place to live. I think they get little snow too which is a bonus but you get the seasons change!


----------



## JLM73

*Shae*Yupper...What *Dobaliscious* said.
I HATED the taste of ANY alcohol, no matter how fruity or weak. Barely could finish 1 wine cooler and those were a joke lol..like 4-6% alcohol??

I didn't really drink till I started working at the hospital and hanging with the nurses. They intro'd me to a few shots and drinks that were awesome in taste- No joke. Now I can take 49% everclear nastiness or 40% vodka with a chaser of juice, or even that bottom ass shelf tequila, and once the "tequila face" is gone, Party ON!:wohoo::drunk:

I still don't like the Taste per se, but it's knowing the effect right after- buzzin is kinda nice, going hard is all god till you wake up with a case of CRS ( can't recall shit) and feel like a mack truck dragged your ass:rofl:

*GREENIE!!!* Woman! I had not been lookin at your thumbnail, but that is SCREAMING post O!


----------



## JLM73

I have posting ADD- I always veer off the tpic I meant to post about lol

So I don't wanna move from FL - cuz I DON'T do well in cold. 70 and my fingers are numb and turn blue- for real.
Statewise tho I for some reason Colorado always caught my attention- but I would def like a mt view, and lake near.
Really tho I want to live out of the country for a while if not perm- I always pictured Spain/Italy, but Portugal was beautiful when we went- my mom is from there.

OK so me and Donor- I met him earlier, and we got the deal done same as ystrdy, no issues. But I have lost the attraction...He's still very nice, great to chat with and all, but you know how when you first meet someone, and are like Rawr! Then later when you see them more you aren't as attracted??
He didn't do anything really, but I like older men that are active, and don't act like retirees lol- and he is coming across that way now. No real interest in biking, camping, hiking, canoing- just the treadmill at the gym and light weights are his ideal:nope:
Lost the attraction, but that doesn't change the fact that he's Italian, and has light brown hair and Blue/Gray eyes! All about the genes baby!

ANyway. I am hoping to see a temp rise in morning, opk is + and I have gotten that low back pain again thats behind where ovs are- like AF back pain. Hope so anyhow. Even if I O tomorrow I won't be meeting him for a 3rd this week. The amount today was ALOT and I used preseed and still have my version of the softcup in. 
For us to meet tomoro would be hectic, and time away from DS again:(
I think I covered it enough.:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

OH Campn! Cute new profile pic AND congrats on official fetal status!


----------



## DobbyForever

J! I think you are covered. Hoping you get that temp rise tomorrow! Glad things worked out with the donation. Sorry to hear he has lost your interest. :( But that makes sense if he isn't into the same things you are.

AFM I desperatley want to lay in bed my back is on fire but the dogs have only been out of crates for 2.5 hours today since I was stuck in traffic. I didn't even have time to walk them either =/ I have another long day tomorrow. Maybe I'll just eat the $40 and put them in day camp? Shrugs and sigh


----------



## campn

J- So he's boring, that's a GOOD thing! Cause it means you can count on him when you need him to donate, he's not full of surprises like the other ones. Boring is expected. It's good!

Dobby- Bless your heart! Thank you hun! <3


----------



## JLM73

Ummm...What just happened??:saywhat:
I have been charting on FF for yearrrrs and never had this!?

Every cycle now I notice instead of starting in advanced mode ( their recommended) my charts are starting in FAM- which I don't like near O cuz you have to have 6 temps higher than the previous.
So I change my chart BACK to Advanced and grumble, and when I go back to the front - I have Dotted O guess??? OK this happens when you put it on opk mode- it will give dotted red line guessing O to be the day AFTER the opk.
I checked and No I AM on advanced but I have dotted red O predict line??
WTF??


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I noticed that the last two cycles. Advanced is relying more heavily on opk data. It's how I got crosshairs on a clearly anovulatory cycle.


----------



## shaescott

Y'all better get preggers this month haha or maybe just almost everyone cuz I need people to keep me company in my non-pregnant state (cuz ya know I'm 19, not ready for a baby financially). But I'd be ok with talking to everyone about their pregnancy, so everyone get pregnant.


----------



## DobbyForever

Because financial readiness stopped any of my cousins from having multiple babies on government aid. My libertarian fiancé LOOOOOVES that lol brb I think my bitter is showing


----------



## campn

Shae- By no means am I trying to give unsolicited advice but I agree with the waiting. My mom was like no have them early right after each other but I wanted to enjoy other things first like traveling a little which I haven't done so much of. Kids are a blessing but they're so draining. Here I am finally in bed and my whole body is sore and hurts. I was okay for having just the one child but I don't want my son to be alone. 


So here's a pregnancy related question. To get the early private gender scan or not!? Last time we did it at 15 weeks and they said girl to then find out at my 20th that it was a boy so me and DH swore off early scans (we painted the room pink and bought outfits and a bed set) so that sucked.

I feel like knowing would make me bond more cause I'll get to really imagine this baby but I don't know!


----------



## DobbyForever

I called just to see not expecting my results to be in, but the woman said it was <1. On hold to speak to an advice nurse just to be sure she wash't looking at an old test/ ask why my dollar trees would come back positive if I don't have ANY hcg in my system. Feeling really shitty. :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, you should compare prices. The gyn who does it near me offers a 50% off cash discount so instead of $700+ he will do it for $300something. You get an ultrasound and the test done.


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> Because financial readiness stopped any of my cousins from having multiple babies on government aid. My libertarian fiancé LOOOOOVES that lol brb I think my bitter is showing

Yeah that's why I'm waiting haha 


campn said:


> Shae- By no means am I trying to give unsolicited advice but I agree with the waiting. My mom was like no have them early right after each other but I wanted to enjoy other things first like traveling a little which I haven't done so much of. Kids are a blessing but they're so draining. Here I am finally in bed and my whole body is sore and hurts. I was okay for having just the one child but I don't want my son to be alone.
> 
> 
> So here's a pregnancy related question. To get the early private gender scan or not!? Last time we did it at 15 weeks and they said girl to then find out at my 20th that it was a boy so me and DH swore off early scans (we painted the room pink and bought outfits and a bed set) so that sucked.
> 
> I feel like knowing would make me bond more cause I'll get to really imagine this baby but I don't know!

Don't worry I'm not offended. It's good to wait for kids because they rely on you and not everyone is ready for that money-wise. My plan is to have a house, spouse, degree, and job before I have kids. Gimme like 6 years? Haha

What about the blood test for gender? It costs money though and it's not covered by insurance. But it's really accurate I believe. I wouldn't do the 15 week scan if it won't be accurate.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- sorry hugs wtf was going on with those test? You could clearly see a line!!

J& Dob- um what about my chart? I'm confused. FF gives me dotted cross hairs on cd 14 unless I put in my negative opk on cd 13. Cd 15 was my darkest opk. Are you ladies thinking I ovulated? My opks are start white at this point and have been for a few days.

Also, if I out a positive opk on cd 15 I still don't get crosshairs


----------



## campn

Dobby- it's one of those private scan places so no doctors, just techs. It was $90 for getting the gender scan + CDS and pictures. 

Shae- I've heard about those DNA tests but honestly for the price waiting 5 weeks isn't a big deal.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Wow! I'm surprised honestly cause we all saw the line!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- one of the genetic test comes back with the blood results too right? Isn't that at like 12 weeks? Idk lol


----------



## DobbyForever

What?! $90 is so cheap. Sorry I was tslking about the panorama blood test.

Um yeah i told the advice nurse how can I have three hpts with lines over 2 days and have zero hcg in my body. So either the tests were faulty or they messed up my results or they messed up my blood.... She messaged my doctor but idk


----------



## DobbyForever

In what world is this zero hcg?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

:cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, sorry to hear about your results I can't believe those tests are so crappy to show those lines! :hugs:

Campn, we are about the same age, I'll be 28 in 2 months. I could never live in FL, too hot for me. I do love Disney and we have a trip planned this year. Whether I'm pregnant or not, I'm going. 

Greenie, actually I admit I didn't peak at your chart but I did after everyone was raving about it and yes it does look like you had your thermal shift! Excited for today's temp

Shea, you are so young, I didn't even think about you being underage. My best friend doesn't like alcohol either. So it could be either way as not drinking something you actually like or just not liking alcohol.


----------



## Flueky88

J, that is so weird about FF doing that. Oh so glad you got your donation for team blue. Kind of funny how somebodies personalities or interests can change our perspective of them. Oh and thank you for saving my seat on the bus haha. I've got my FX for a temp rise tomorrow


----------



## wookie130

Dobby...I definitely don't get it. That Dollar Tree test is a 25 mIU...they're pretty sensitive, but you'd need at least an hcg level of AROUND 25 to get that line in the first place. I'm willing to bet your blood tests got screwed up. HCG doesn't even drop that quickly in the event of a chemical pregnancy, most of that time. It's crazy! I hope you get some answers.

Campn- I feel that anything before 16 weeks is too early to accurately determine the sex of the baby...if you want to learn the gender, waiting until AT LEAST 18 weeks (and 20 weeks is definitely even better yet) will give you a much better picture of what you're looking at. I had to know the gender of both of my kids...with my 2nd, I was over 35, so I opted to take the MaterniT21 screening, and it revealed that I was having a healthy boy by the time I was 11 weeks along! If I were to ever have a third, I'd be tempted to be on team yellow...I have one of each right now, and I'd kind of like the third baby to be a surprise. My husband would rather jump off a cliff than have a third, so...meh.


----------



## gigglebox

Morning ladies

Dobs, wtf. I'm not buying it. Is that last test from this morning?

Ahhhh booze. I didn't like it when i was younger. Now i like my mixed drinks with captain morgan's, like diet coke and rum lol. I usually do not crave alcohol, but i have been for the past week.

So...still waiting on test results BUT i am excited to say i finally have an obvious libe on the dollar tree test! It's still light but it is progressing so that gives me a little relief.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

It was. Although I am broken hearted to say my opk is not as blaring positive as it usually is and my dollar tree from this morning isn't looking so good. It is so faint not sure you can even see it in the picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Don't give up yet Dobs :hugs:

I took an old style frer this morning, too. I'm not ready to celebrate yet since my progression is so slow, but I feel like it's finally "getting there". Here's the 16dpo test i took at Kmart and today's at 18dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I'm so sorry... That just doesn't seem right...

Gigs, your progression looks promising. Just want that number from the blood test now haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Post shower now so idk those tests must have been faulty or maybe a cyst or who knows sigh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gigglebox

Am i crazy or is there still a line on your $tree test?


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> Am i crazy or is there still a line on your $tree test?

There was a SUPER faint line within the time limit, but this is two days after my first dollar tree and instead of staying the same/ getting darker it is significantly lighter. The other thing that bugs me is they are all the same lot number but none of my afternoon or evening tests had lines/evaps/indents. These are the last three fmus. I scratched the first one picking it up with my claw nails when I dropped it lol. Not sure how well it shows but I see all three lines in an invert


Gigs, I think your frer progression looks just fab. You cray. <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- it's looking good! Hopefully you get a call back with results today and then when you go Friday it will have doubled!

Dobby- that is so confusing... Crazy. Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted

Afm- 12 DPO last month I started AF on this day and no sign of her. Temp is almost the same as yesterday. Just down a little bit. So either I am late for AF or I am having a longer LP due to taking B6. Still waiting till Saturday to take another test... I think hahaha


----------



## campn

Gigs- Love the progression on your tests, so happy for you. When do you get your betas??

Dobby- I'm really confused for you, something was definitely going on causing to give you positive OPKS for days and lines on your $ tree tests. They can't have all been faulty! Like gigs said don't give up yet.


----------



## gigglebox

thanks ladies, should be getting a call today...no idea when though. I hate this waiting but at least I know I'm only a couple days away from answers...aaannnd if it does stick I get an early scan, so that's something to celebrate, right? :dance:


----------



## shaescott

I'm feeling pretty optimistic for you, Gigs


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats gigs!! That is fantastic!!! 

As for me: we just finished moving all our stuff and yes I am in the new house now. Internet was just set up yesterday. Now to clean and unpack all the boxes.

As for the cycle. I am on cd18. Dh and I bd'd Monday morning (CD 16) and the o pee stick had a very light positive line in the afternoon. CD 17 it was blank again. Since dh left for work Monday evening, I hope I am covered. Gonna use another o stick today and see what comes of it to confirm o.

So what else did I miss?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hey guys, thought I'd drop back in.

I have a quick question about fertility friend... 
Back on Jan 30th I had my +OPK and continued to test until they were stark white again... around the 7th and 8th I was having super fertile CM so I did another OPK those 2 days and they were absolute negatives....

I was lax about tracking my temps until after my +OPK, and had a dip around the 8th... FF is saying that I ov'd on the 8th but is it possible that this was an implantation dip and not ov?

based on my cycle I am currently 3 days late for AF...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2016-02-21&mode=a&ts=1455721085&u=6058205


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific! Welcome back. We were all thinking about you. Glad you're moved in. 

Gig- love the progression I think it looks great. 

Dobs- so sorry. Maybe FF was right about when you ovulated? Any possibility for some of OH swimmers to have slipped in when he pulled out?


----------



## TexasRider

Green! Yay for crosshairs. Even if they are dotted I still feel like you ovulated.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- I forgot to write back to you. I have heard the b6 can lengthen an lp but I still feel good for you!

As for the crosshairs.... They look good BUT my opks for cd16 and 17 were super negative. cd 15 was the closest to positive and if I put that in FF it takes them away. 
Should I put in my opk or no?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs:

Gigs, fantastic progression on frer! Anxiously awaiting your results.

Pacific, fx for you! We were getting worried since you hadn't posted in awhile. Glad you are back.

Greenie, I see you have dotted CH!

Texas, glad AF hasn't shown yet. I don't like to test early. I have so many hits but I don't get to use them lol

Mommy, it may have been that or a estrogen surge that can occur during follicular phase. Have you tested?


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Flueky88 said:


> Dobby :hugs:
> 
> Gigs, fantastic progression on frer! Anxiously awaiting your results.
> 
> Pacific, fx for you! We were getting worried since you hadn't posted in awhile. Glad you are back.
> 
> Greenie, I see you have dotted CH!
> 
> Texas, glad AF hasn't shown yet. I don't like to test early. I have so many hits but I don't get to use them lol
> 
> Mommy, it may have been that or a estrogen surge that can occur during follicular phase. Have you tested?

Ive been testing since the 10th and they are all negative :(


----------



## JLM73

Mornin Ladies :coffee:
Attention TTC passengers...this is your captain speaking....We HAVE lift off! All clear to proceed to BFP Island, with no expected turbulence!

Well I left the "softcup" in overnight so that is like 15hrs lol. When I got up I could smell man goo:sick: so I figured it leaked, but not much, cuz when I pulled that sucker out ALOT came out- that nasty EWCM lookin string that WON'T break:haha:
Ugh I hate the smell of man juice, but in this case I'm glad to know it was in there so long by my cervix:thumbup: Annnd temp shows what I figured cd13 O per norm!
I got an almost .5 jump up! Which I am sure was helped by the 10 hrs I slept due to finally having my sleep meds!:dance:

*Camper* I think you should go BACK to the same place that gave you the incorrect scan with Des and see if they will give you a do over or at least a discount since they are wrong:shrug:

*DobblyWobbly*(well maybe later tonight you will be lol) I am sorry they are saying no Hcg:(
BUT Lookin at your chart this run, you def O'd cd15:thumbup: You :sex: cd16 so it highly likely your eggy was still in play!!, and cd19 you have that lil post O estro dip...Your chart is like text book Woman!:hugs: 
I hope you caught the egg, despite pull out efforts! Was that when you all did the 2nd n 3rd without him peeing between??

*MrsG-Unit*:haha: I just put you in a rap group!
OPKs show the surge, but O can be anywhere after from as soon as SAME day, or THREE days later (72hrs roughly) so that would be just fine!
And as for FF, I love it for documenting, but it's JUST a program working "guesses"
It is wrong ALOT. They predict based on data entry from users, but MANY ladies put in false info just to SEE what it will do, or they forgot something. This throws off the database:shrug:
I totally am diggin the fact you O'd:thumbup: cd 18 would be my guess, and you covered :sex: cd16 AND 18 so I think you are IN Lady!!:dance:

*Campn* Also I have done the private gender scan places with DS, SurroTwins, and will DEF do another this time. 
There is a place here called "Meet the Baby" and they are $80-100 depending on the pkg purchased. My vids are AWESOME with lullaby playing in background, we saw DS literally Make a mean face with brow furrowed, stick his lips out, then LITERALLY cover his face with a hand and roll away from the US wand :rofl:
He still has that attitude today when I try to take pics!
SurroTwin I did as a surprise gift to parent, they bawled over it. That one was harder, with 2 feet in faces etc, so I had to come back several times- they didn't charge extra. But we saw one twin keep sticking her tongue out, and we got to see the other blinking, another day 1 sucked her thumb, and the other was holding her sis's cord in her hand LOL They are amazing!


----------



## campn

J- I so would but that was back in downtown Chicago sadly. Honestly I should have asked for a refund but I'm not good with confrontations. I might get it anyway just because of the cd and pictures I'll get.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific and Mommy*:hi::hi:
P glad you are moved, and seems BD timed well:thumbup:

*Tex* don't fret yet! Your chart is still rockin the freeworld baby!

*LadyG* I would note the opk results in the bottom box, but NOT mark it on the chart. FF has changed and is making OPKs outweigh other data you enter, so it will use the opk result to set your O day over anything.
Look at mine, as of ystrdy NO temp rise whatsoever. I always O cd13. FF already predicted YSTRDY that I would O cd14, just bcuz I entered that one opk pffft.
Look at my temp today and you can see i O'd cd 13 per norm, and FF is STILL saying cd14:dohh:

*Gigabyte*:thumbup: Your bean may have been in :ninja: mode, but now it's all "I'm herrrre bitchesssss!":wohoo:
You are DEF preggo with a sticky- awesome line!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Beta was 55.8


----------



## JLM73

*GIGS!!*:wohoo::ninja:Bean:wohoo:

One of you beta calc gurus help Gig figure what her hcg was at implant likely??


----------



## TexasRider

Good new gigs! Now just hope for increasing levels on Friday! I agree... Ninja bean! Lol

J- no worries here just waiting to see what happens. Glad my LP seems to be getting longer! good luck with your TWW!


----------



## campn

Gigs- so happy! I hope it doubles!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- so glad you were able to keep it in so long! 
Hopefully my temp stays up!
I'm thinking of taking the progesterone so AF doesn't show too early but I don't want it to mess with my temps. So I'm thinking play out this month? Idk!

Gig- yay that's an awesome beta!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsGreenBean* I don't think you need progest, as your Post O temps are way above cover, and not hovering near it.
Looks like your body is crankin it out just fine:thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Omg gigs! That's awesome! Just gotta be at least 92.6 or so Friday? That's a 66% increase I believe. But as your lines are increasing, slowly but surely, I think you'll be ok. Time for that ticker eh?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks j. I'm just so worried and freaked out. I'll probably still go to the doctor and get Clomid or whatever she gives me. Because.. Well I can lol and I've thrown a fit already I can't take it back now.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh! Sorry I just threw out a beta and ran off. I was inside of dollar tree with the kiddo when I got the phone call (shhhhhhhhhh, no scolding for me buying another three tests!). I was in line when I just posted the number. 



SO...I went on an online calculator, because frankly they exist and I'm too lazy to do the math...and if I was 5 miu on 9dpo, when I got my first positive, and 56 at 17dpo, that gives me a 55 hour doubling time. So the very weird thing about this is when I was googling "slow doubling times", I found several women who had times in the 55 hour range and it was frequently with a vanishing twin, or healthy twins O_O I hope to God I have one healthy little girl in there...but that would explain a lot, why I was getting an increase in that line, then it kind of mellowed out, now it's picking up progression again. Ya know, if it's vanishing. So I guess if I get an early scan next week this will confirm for me if it's a VT, or (hopefully not) an EP, and hopefully not a BO (blighted ovum). 



PACIFIC! We've been awaiting your triumphant return!!! How did your move go? tell us animal transport stories! How's the new place?



Dobs, any word on your testing?



Green, you totally made it in a great window! I am so glad your ovulation was confirmed! CHECK OUT THOSE TEMPS! Grrrrllll, you are SO in this month!


----------



## gigglebox

lol Shae--I'm afraid of the ticker. I think I'll add one if I see a heart beat.


----------



## Breeaa

Yay Gigs! I'm happy to see some darker lines and a nice beta! Woot woot!

Dobs, wth? Sorry to hear about your beta. I saw those lines and was hoping they were your bfp. Sorry Hun. 

Pacific, yay for being back and moved in! Woohoo


----------



## Breeaa

Feeling baby movement! This is about the same time I felt little flutters with DS. &#128525; I also have a massive bump... Ok with some bloat and fat with it... I actually went looking for maternity clothes at motherhood maternity and was so bloated after Olive Garden that I told the lady who was helping me I was 19 weeks when she asked. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Have not had time to catch up completely.

Bree!!! Yay for baby movements!

Gigs, 55 is wonderful! Congrats! Can't wait to hear the next one.

AFM, I emailed my gyn and she basically was like idk what to tell you. Dollar tree tests can be inaccurate sometimes. If you are still getting positives we will retest in a couple of days, but as far as we would say you are not pregnant.


----------



## shaescott

gigglebox said:


> lol Shae--I'm afraid of the ticker. I think I'll add one if I see a heart beat.

Oh I get that, probably smart to wait.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Dobs, ouch. What a bitch! That's just so...blunt. and rude. I hope you are able to prove her wrong, then you can hand her your positive test and tell her where she can put it.


Yay Brea!!! I loooved when I could finally confirm Des' movement. It's so much nicer than waiting whilst holding your breath for the next Doppler/ultrasound to make sure everything is OK in there.


----------



## shaescott

Breeaa yay for movements! 

Dobs I'm sorry... That really sucks. Maybe you still are pregnant and it just hasn't started going up yet? :/


----------



## campn

Bree- Yay for movements! Definitely the best reassurance in the world! I understand I'm so bloated and look 20 weeks most days! I really don't like when anyone asks how many weeks, gender, my due date or comments on my bump at all. I know they're trying to be friendly but it ticks me off. 

My MIL once put her hand on my bump without asking and it pissed me off! Don't touch me! 

Greenie- You don't have a progesterone problem, look at those temps! They look perfect. 

Dobby- Your gyno actually sounds nice! Mine never even talk to me like ever! I'm glad she's going to test you again though just in case it's a slow rising hCG. Stay strong Dobs!


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa!!* Lemonade time!!! Pucker up!
And ahhhh:cloud9: I so can't wait to get back to where you can feel the flutters!

*Gigs* your Ninja Girl wqas just being shy. She will be karate chopping and kicking you in no time :winkwink:

*Dobs*:-k I'm gonna let what the doc slide for now...but only cuz I think if by some strange chance you AREN'T from back then, I think you 2 having DTD without him "cleaning his tract" gives you a great chance:thumbup:
:spermy: live in men just fine even in the urethra ( getn all medical and mad science again):haha: It's only in our hostile bodies they are doomed unless one of the bad asses.
Between you two hotties with your candles, rough housing, biking and rabbit :sex: I think you will have a Ninja bean too :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh. I just did a very stupid thing and looked up low hcg at 17dpo :( roll in friday, i neeeeed that second beta!


----------



## shaescott

*Question for everyone!*
I was just eating some pretzels, the long thick hard kind that come in a bag, Snyder's rods. And for some reason when I bit into them I smelled a faint fishy smell. Wtf! Anyone ever experience that?


----------



## gigglebox

... I don't even know how to respond to that Shae lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm confused shae lol 
What do you think it means? I have not experienced anything like that


----------



## Breeaa

Noooo Gigs! Don't do that! Your numbers are good! 4 weeks pregnant starts at 5hcg right? I think 55 is great!!! Try not to over analyze it. It's stressful!

J, coincidentally I've been wanting lemon all week. I finally bought a few yesterday. So far I've added it to my water, drizzled some on my nachos and licked one a few times. &#127819;


----------



## DobbyForever

Still slow to catch up. Gigs, I don't think 55 is low for 17dpo at all. Hugs

Shae, that sounds awful. =/

J, you are sweet. Idk. Shrugs. We'll see if any snuck in.

Bree, someone brought a bowl of lemons to work and I totally thought of you!

My gyn was much nicer about it, I was just paraphrasing. But she basically said that the blood test is incredibly accurate and dollar trees can have a reputation for inaccuracy. Plus, I think she was voicing the results in a "you are supposed to be preventing right now so you don't want to be pregnant" way since I haven't told her I want a baby lol.


----------



## Flueky88

J, glad your "soft cups" worked. Go team blue :happydance:

Brea, ugh people don't think much sometimes. Glad you can feel movement.

Shae, that's odd.

Campn, are you feeling better today?

CB hope you are fairing well across the pond.


----------



## Flueky88

My opk was a bit darker today and I used one of my digital opk (not the advanced) got a Smiley face :)


----------



## Flueky88

Oh, crap, I almost forgot. Gigs, happy about your beta. You know your hcg level must have been low and doubling around the 48 hr mark or a little longer. It should darken quite nicely from here on out.


----------



## DobbyForever

I did what any (in)sane person would do: go to Walmart and buy 4 cheapies, 2 new frers, and two test and confirms (digital and line hpt) lol. $35 when I spent $26 at Walgreens for a three pack r_r

Does anybody know if the test and confirm has the old frer?


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky!!! That is so exciting!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay flukes! Get some more bd in!

Dobs- no idea. But to add another question. How do the knock off frers work?


----------



## DobbyForever

Knock off frers? Like frers bought at Walmart?

I only buy their 88c test which is by no means comparable to frer or frer. I notice the Walmart ones tend to be more off center but they do the trick


----------



## DobbyForever

Unmm wtf
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## DobbyForever

Pulling reds
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wtf.... There's a line there.. An obvious line.


----------



## DobbyForever

Invert. Sorry can only do one at a time. There is a fing line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wookie130

Dobby...I hate to be the naysayer here, but I do think those most recent tests are squinters, and I'm not sure that I'm seeing anything. Your other tests were blatantly positive. Since you have a renewed stash of tests, I'd wait another 48 hours (I know, I know...next to impossible), and take another FRER with FMU. 

For the record, most hpt's (of any brand) don't register false positives (unless you're interpreting an evap line as an actual test line) too terribly often...not even often enough to say "sometimes". It's just too weird.

Gigs- Do NOT stress that base number. What they're looking for is if that number doubles within 48 hours!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's very faint and hard to capture, but it is there. The lighting in my mom's bathroom was terrible and so I can't get a picture. I definitely don't know the meaning of wait lol. I'll use a cheapie in the morning but saving the frers for a good reason to use them
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I see a squinter. I used to be hpt buying crazy but with charting and knowing my cycles are long I don't waste. I look forward to when I can see 2 lines. 

Anyways, BD should commenced soon :)


----------



## gigglebox

Well Dobs, considering you couldn't see the obvious line last time, i definitely believe you if you say there is a line! I'm on my sit phone so i can't see anything, but that is my phone. If also agree to get a darker line and show ob/gyn what's up. 

I know, i shouldn't freak out yet but all my googling did not procure positive outcones with levels a low a mine to start, even if they did double, and sometimes even after seeing a heartbeat. I hate this wait.


----------



## campn

Flueky- YAY for the smiley! So happy you're ovulating! I'm feeling better today, a little nauseous at times but to be honest I've always had a bad gag so the slightest anything makes me want to throw up. I ordered a Doppler online and should get it next week so really hoping I hear a heartbeat. 

Dobby- I see the line! I don't know what to tell you Dobs, I've no idea how your blood test came back <1 those FRERS are picking up something. 

Gigs- Put doctor Google down! Really Google doesn't ever help, it either gives hope in a bad situation or takes it all away in a good situation but I know it's hard not to google things, but while you read things repeat loudly to yourself "I'm taking this with a grain of salt". 

Shae- What gigs said! Whaaaaat?? Hehehe


----------



## pacificlove

You ladies where busy today!

J, I missed this, did your donor work this month?

Gigs, animal transport.. Well, chickens and turkeys were relativity easy to load up on my own. the ducks where easier then I thought too. But those stupid sheep...our property was never set up to properly load livestock so I basically had to walk them into the trailer with them following me with a bucket full of grains. I took 3 hours in the afternoon to achieve this goal and in the end I could never get all 4 on. 3 max. I was so upset, mad and swearing. In the end I called my husband and we discussed leaving the sheep for our trip back. The sheep won round one. So, I shifted and loaded that spqce was ment for the sheep with boxes in the dark.
Once hubby was helping me with the sheep on our return trip they all jumped on to the trailer on the first attempt. A$$holes. 
Property is brilliant. The seller is now living in the cottage, because she is now 75 the banks are having a hard time financing her a new property so she'll be here for a while I think. A very nice lady... I can not count how many stories I have heard now on how she came into possession of this painting, that book, this waffle maker.... She is a funny character.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, i see the second line. Very clear...


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl you live!!!


----------



## shaescott

Ok so I'm the only one with the fishy thing. Maybe I'm just crazy haha. I've never noticed it before. 

Dobs- I couldn't see it in the first few edits but in the black and white one it was super obvious.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel insane. I'm so tired. My back is killing me. 

PL, you just made me never want sheep. I always wanted some (in my imaginary land) for my dogs to herd, but no more! What poops. You are so sweet to not only let her stay in the cottage but to talk to her as well. I am such a territorial b* lol. I hope she can get financed. I can see why lenders would be wary. :( That stinks for her/ you.

Gigs, I agree with campn to PUT GOOGLE DOWN! Nothing good every comes of google lol.

Campn, excited for you to get your doppler!

Flueky, not sure if I mentioned it.. but that is FREAKING AWESOME that you got your solid smiley! Were you able to get in some BD today? Congrats!

Shae, yeah... hard no on the fishy pretzel thing. 

J... I feel like you haven't talked about yourself or I missed it.

Wookie, you don't have to apologize to me ever for being a "naysayer". I need a dose of reality sometimes... ok... a lot hahahaha


----------



## campn

Shae- Pretzels always have a waxy outer coat made of eggyolk that smells and tastes a little weird, I don't know if you'd call it fishy or not since I haven't had pretzels recently so I can't remember exactly.


----------



## shaescott

My forehead is acne city wtf is this


----------



## DobbyForever

Have you tested? I know you have your IUD, but you mentioned you are getting up there in cycle days. Sometimes I get early pregnancy symptoms when my cycle is late, but then others I'm just pregnant lol so are you thinking of testing?


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, ladies, why didn't i come on here and red this first before i googled more? At this point i'm like, fuck,mthis pregnancy isn't gonna work. I'm having flashbacks to my pregnancy with Des, but for some reason my head won't let me realize that HEY, des only had a 15% chance! But he's here! Uggghhhh so nervous now. I was fine this morning. I should have just left the internet alone.

Anyway.

Dobs, i'm seeing a faint line now that i'm on my ipad. What's the new game plan?

PL, oooohhh man, when the ducks break off into groups and run the opposite way i want them to....whooooooo wheee my sailor mouth comes out BIG time. I can only imagine how frustrated you must have been with the sheep! I'm sorry former owner is stuck for a little bit but it sounds like you could have had a way worse tenant. Sounds to me like she's just older and maybe a little lonely. She sounds sweet though.


----------



## JLM73

shaescott said:


> *Question for everyone!*
> I was just eating some pretzels, the* long thick hard kind that come *in a bag, *Snyder's rods.* And for some reason when I bit into them I smelled a faint fishy smell. Wtf! Anyone ever experience that?

Wow...must be hormones cuz my mind went straight to the side of the road=gutter! lol
and ummm No...No fishy pretzels hehe
bad enough when I mix mackerel in my dog's food bleh


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J, it's ok when I first read it my mind instantly started filtering through vag jokes hahshs t then I remembered to "be more mature" hahaha

Gigs, no plan. Just see what tomorrow has in store.

Also Gigs, you have to look at the Internet as a survey. In stats ap, my teacher cautioned against the use of voluntary surveys for data collection. The only people who take surveys are the ones who have extreme experiences either positively or negatively. The Internet is the same way. Women who conceive naturally and quickly with perfectly healthy babies don't really come on to post about their experience. You are more likely to see women with past trauma or fertility issues or difficult pregnancies posting things. So of course your low hcg search results will be heavily skewed to bad experiences. But I maintain that it is not even low. Don't make me pull out the hcg level chart links and screenshots lol


----------



## campn

Dobby is spot on! We usually only see posts from women who are online to get answers to their questions, if everything goes boringly fine they don't need to google stuff. We are more prone to wonder about things. 

But seriously gigs take it one day at a time, heck one hour at a time. Today your test is darker and your hCG is great. It may not be tomorrow but you can worry about that tomorrow and not today, today you just try to enjoy this baby you've now even if it's not meant to last. Today is good.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs I agree with what's been said. Don't stress yourself more then needed.

The seller/tenant is actually really nice. She looked after our poultry while dh and I did a trip back to the old home to pick up the remaining stuff and sheep. Also she had an Industrial kitchen installed in the basement years ago. As per the contract she would get to take all but the oven when she moves. Now with all the changes, all of that stays and I get to use it for my baking :) even if she moves off property. She bakes here days a week a few hours each day.

Gigs, as for the ducks, try herding 70+ ducks onto a stock trailer!

As for being alive... I am happy to be. On our way out to AB for our stuff we got a real sudden surprise of black ice... We figure the trailer all of a sudden started pulling and dragging us all across the street. Twice within a few seconds of barely getting control back. I screamed... I really thought we were headed for the ditch coming off a mountain pass. Hubby saved us.... He is a fantastic driver.

On the way back to BC, we encountered 2 snow storms, 2 rain storms and the same 3 mountain passes. 
I was sooo lucky with the weather and road conditions when I drove out here on my own just days earlier as I had none of that!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- oh my gosh how scary! Glad you and all the animals made it safe.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* OMG Crazy trip- you coulda filmed it like that Ice Road Truckers reality show lol. I know you've missed my melodrama:roll: You know I am the thread trainwreck and weirdo donor magnet :haha:

*Dobs* I have checked in each day, but no worries I don't mind talking about myself :rofl:

So for both you ladies Quick recap- after midnight here ( I'm up cuting and dicing all my prep- fruits/vegis for baking next 2 days for sale at Market-every Saturday now yay $$)

OMG:shock: off topic but I legit have had NO cash for the last 6 months, my bank even closed my acct for "inactivity":( and FINALLY today ex hub#1 ( the sane one) sent my portion of an old refund he accidentally took. YAY omg- never been soooo happy in recent years! I was able to reopen my personal and business bank accts, and finally was able to buy a GOOD vaccuum sealer- I am gonna use it for my dried peppers/fruits. and also for anyone who wants to take pastries and freeze/ship them:happydance:
I have waited Sooo long for this. Tomoro I am picking up a new printer, so I can do my biz cards/labels from home again!! So excited to be getting back to where my biz was! Ex hub#2 stole allll the $ for my biz, and took the laptops that all my card/label templates were in but I can redraw them so :finger: to him AND to mom, cuz now she can't hold her wallet over my head anymore to blackmail lol.

OK back to TTC-* Pacific* not sure where you left off in my TTC Saga, but last month was cycle 14, and I was stoked to have a new 23y/o donor, and the bas*ard went ghost mode on me THE 2 days I needed to pickup- so last month was my FIRST missed try in 15 months. I was livid, then depressed, then :drunk: lol took like a 10 day break. 
Soo now I am on cycle 15, and I was drudging thru the weirdos, psychos, and fetishers, when I finally got an email from a guy willing to donate and NOT co-parent.
He's 48, Italian-NY accent lol- Brown hair, Blue/Gray eyes, 6'2", stocky, big hand and feet and ****censored***:haha: 
Anyhoo, he apparently was a long dist trucker most his life, and a workaholic- never married, never had kids- admits he missed out on family life for the career.
Moving on(sorry I suck at quick recaps) He basically wanted to be a donor because he is having a "midlife crisis" of sorts ( his words) once he realized that only He and his 88y/o mother are left of their family, and it hit him hard that once the 2 of them are gone- so is the family line so to speak??:shrug( sounding all Twilightish lol)
Apparently dad and bro both dies - car wreck, sis died heart attack, mom is frail and 88, and all aunts and only cuz have passed as well:shock:
"I am the Chosen one"(insert a golden aura around me lol)
So he does not want to raise a child as he is 48, but wants to know that he "has a child that will continue the line" or as he said "to know he existed, that he contributed to society, and that he Mattered"(his words)
Dude went deep but I get it. Anyway, he's very funny, and nice, and he is fine just getting a bday pic and update once a year, but I may do a bit more as it is his FIRST and only child. He found donating stressful lol( well not the donating act, but the before after, what ifs). We exchanged med papers etc...
He says if this works with me he is DONE, else he will work with me till done.:smug:
SO I ...ahem..."assisted" him in getn the goo in the cup, Mon and Tues, which were cd12 and 13, and I O'd cd13 per temps, so Team Blue is lookin good!

Honestly I pulled out ALL the stops- Charting, temping, boy sway diet, alkaline douche, and big "O" before insem, preseed, soft cup (I made one hehe)big "O" AFTER insem, also Guaifenesin to thin cm, opks BOTH days=Baby dust or Bust:rofl:
Only way I could be better is if I hijack some 20 y/o's uterus :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

G'Morning my lovely lady birds :)

I had all intentions in hopping in for some chat last night but ended up falling asleep with SO on sofa lol but had a nice dream about Tom Hardy mmmm have recently watched Legend (Krays film) now im hooked on him hahaaa!!! 

Pacific hellooooooo :wave: so glad your back & moved in, unpacking is boring but once its done it all feels like home :)

Gigs nice Beta result, thats just about right for how many dpo you are & your latest frer is looking delicious :thumbup: 

Breeea yay for movement!! Ive still not felt anything i dont think, i thought i felt an odd pop a couple of times but nothing since booo :( 

MrsG nice temp rise there eeee!!! Have everything crossed for you this time lovely :hugs:

J your chart looks fab & 2 lots of man juice WOOP!! Slightly excited is an understatement hahaa! Donor guy sounds lovely though, hope his swimmers have grabbed that egg ;) 

Question about stretching ligament pain - had this yesterday afternoon into evening, not constant but on/off but it was a burning sensation that was very uncomfy? Does that sound normal? After a night of rest & my legs up im all fine, pain free this morning but im worried as had no movement yet? Second pg & nearly 17wks?!.. I know my placenta is around the front but on the left side but thought id of felt some inside flutters by now.. Dont know why im so worried this tome, nothing fazed me with Riley hmmm..! 

Camps, your avatar pic is cute of you & hubbard :)


----------



## claireybell

Apologies if ive missed anything .. I think i just read 4 pages quickly Lol


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Claire!* you are mmm over Brady and I have been OBSESSED with Jack Garratt for weeks now:cloud9: Makes me a total cougar lol.
I am just in awe how he can sing play guitar, drums, and keyboard all at once!?!
And he's very cute , love the ginger beard, and he's funny! ahhh I can dream lol

Claire even at 17 wks your lil one has plenty of space, maybe try laying on your right side, or flat on your back when you have at least 30 mins Undisturbed.
You will feel those little flickers and bubble pops:thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

DobbyForever said:


> It's very faint and hard to capture, but it is there. The lighting in my mom's bathroom was terrible and so I can't get a picture. I definitely don't know the meaning of wait lol. I'll use a cheapie in the morning but saving the frers for a good reason to use them

Ahhh, yeah. There's the line. It's definitely visible in that photo.

If your hcg was less than 1, as the nurse stated your blood test indicates, you would NOT be registering pink lines on pregnancy tests. It's pretty much damn-near impossible. Can you go to a different doctor, or to a different lab somewhere?


----------



## wookie130

shaescott said:


> My forehead is acne city wtf is this

Oh my goodness, upon first glance, I thought this read "my foreskin" instead of "my forehead." :wacko::dohh:

SOMEONE needs more coffee. :coffee:

Clairey- Yeah, the anterior placenta will make it really hard for you to feel movements...I would not worry. The placenta is basically blocking you from being able to feel much at this point. As baby gets bigger, you will be feeling movement, but at 17 weeks, baby is still quite tiny. The round ligament pain can really suck, and it does tend to be worse in subsequent pregnancies than it is with first babies. I always had it where my groin meets the top of my leg, or in my low, low bump area. It can be a sharp sensation, an achiness, or an irritating pulling-type pain. In any case, it can mean that it's time to take a rest from what you're doing. I found relief in a warm bath (not too hot, obviously), or just kicking my feet up and relaxing for a while...massaging the uncomfortable areas lightly can kind of help.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, glad it was a better day. I'm sure you will be glad for 2nd tried when nausea eases off. Oh, I'm thinking I will have to get a doppler eventually. I'm totally anxious about certain things and something somebody told my mom many moons ago, " you will worry about them (children) til the day you die". Yup that'll be me.

Gigs, I can't wait for your next beta! I think campn is right about Dr Google too. Oh, I think I remember you mentioning hubs looking for a job, any luck?

J, woot woot on getting some money! I hope you get your bfp and can get your business going so you can get your toxic mother out of the picture. You know how I mean that, it kinda came out bad.

Shae, could be hormonal (pregnancy or preAF) or maybe the climate change. Sweating more, clogging pores.

AFM, BD didn't get to happen. DH'S kidney was bugging him. He's had stones this time of the year the past 2 and they resulted in trips to ER. Pain kinda interfered. However, we BD early early Sunday, Monday and Tuesday night. I had a to rise today so I think we are good.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Dobs! Haha, you are so right. I took statistics too...i should knkw better....actually that made me feel a lot better. I slept like crap all night, at first because i was having such bad palpitations no doubt due to anxiety....followed by des waking up a couple times and i can't stop obsessing. This was exactly why i was holding off on another baby lol

Wow PL, sounds like you had a heck of a time in the car! I'm so glad you didn't careen off a cliff! And no thanks on the herding ducks into a trailer. I have enough trouble trying to herd them across the yard into a pen, even after they've been to said pen several days in a row. They are so. Stupid.

Dobs, i'm eagerly awaiting your test today.

J, have you talked to donor guy since the big bang?

Flueky, i forget what i was gonna say bu you are awesome. 

Campn, my friend with an anterior placenta just started feeling movement (she thinks, she's not sure) now at almost 20 weeks. Worry not!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, I haven't tested but I'm on CD 35... I've had a 49 day cycle before so I'm not really worried at this point. I could be ovulating for heavens sake, past few days I've had a high cervix and EWCM, today it's milky but still high... But I had EWCM earlier in the cycle and then creamy CM for a bit. 

Flueky, I'm figuring it's probably the climate change too. It's just annoying. My hair is misbehaving too. Probably the humidity.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and I took statistics too, AP stats in high school. Got a 4 on the AP exam haha


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, nice! I took ap art and got a 2 LOL! I was livid. art is so subjective, no idea how they grade it.


----------



## DobbyForever

So much reading to do.... Will read when not 5:20am lol

FF took my crosshairs away as my temp creeps down. Having deja vu from my anovulatory cycle with multiple positive days, temps not high enough post O, and shady lines on dollar trees without being pregnant


----------



## DobbyForever

Nothing to write home about. I'm getting a granny sensation near my right ovary. My gut is saying something bad is just around the corner. Saw something but it and yesterday's line seem to have disappeared so oh well. I also dropped 3 lbs overnight and my breast are smaller =\.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## gigglebox

I don't recall you having any positive frer's that cycle...did you test this morning?


----------



## gigglebox

hmmmmmmmm. wtf.


----------



## shaescott

I totally have line eye cuz I see a line there whoops


----------



## claireybell

Have to laugh Dobby sorry.. A Granny sensation near you ovary?? Lol! Granny is grandmother to me ..


----------



## TexasRider

Still hanging in guys... No AF yet. I'm sure it's all in my head but last night and today so far I have felt a little queasy and smells seem stronger and more bothersome. Still kinda expecting a temp drop tomorrow signaling AF is coming. Guess we will see.

Dobs- I have no idea what the heck is going on with you... Hugs.

Gigs- I know it's hard not to stress about things but I am really hoping that this turns out well for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Your chart looks so great though! Hoping you get a bfp instead of a temp drop!

CB, lol right?! I saw autocorrect changed it but I am so exhausted despite my glorious 8 hours that I didn't. The original was grabby.

AFM, I am going to *try* to stop testing. I will keep temping though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Dark green is this cycle. This is why I think I never Oed. My pre O temps were higher than usual by .1-.2 degrees but my post O temps are characteristically lower than usual
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TexasRider

I would love to get a BFP instead of a temp drop! Lol but at least my LP seems to be better this month. Guess the B6 is helping


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Mornin ladies....Getn DS rdy to go back to dads then it is On and poppin in the kitchen - baking ALLLL day. Decided to spread my baking out over 2 days, rather than cram 200+ pastries into ONE day like last week:wacko:
*Dobs* ....:shrug: I got nuthin...sorry, but I agree the test was picking up SOME hcg or you wouldn't have have any lines, and you got quite a few....
Still hoping some soldiers slipped past the guard on your rabbit :sex::haha:

*Flu* You rock! Check out that Take off on your chart!!!:plane:
You DEF O'd and you have bases well covered judging by your BD on chart. 
Hope hubs kidneys stop hassling him :hugs:

AFM- My love hate with FF continues. It was saying I O'd cd14 even BEFORE I entered data for cd13??? :huh: 
Now that I had a peep of a temp rise again, it took away my CH:rofl:
I should get them back tomoro, but clearly I see 3 temps above cover now, and it sees Two pffft


----------



## campn

Dobby- I can't believe after all those dark OPKS yiur hCG is less than 1 and no egg released!? What the heck!? You always ovulate like clockwork! 

Greenie- How is your chart? I can't find your updates so I've been wondering if you got any answers. 

Claire- How in the world are you almost 17 weeks!? You're almost half way done! This is going by crazy fast! Before you know it they'll be telling you to start counting kicks and come in every 2 weeks!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- no answer to your question but I can't believe you're almost 17 weeks!

J- good luck on the baking!

Flukey- you're totally coveted! Catch the egg. 

Campn- I'm here. With a sad looking chart lol

Afm- temp drop this morning. Dropped right to cover line. We'll see what happens tomorrow. But not feeling good.


----------



## shaescott

claireybell said:


> Have to laugh Dobby sorry.. A Granny sensation near you ovary?? Lol! Granny is grandmother to me ..

It means grandmother in the USA as well haha


----------



## claireybell

I see a 3 temp rise on your chart aswell J, i think FF goes by your opk's aswell, the first temp rise higher still had a neg opk.. Still, you got in 2 juicey cups hehee ;)

Haha Dobs it made me chuckle.. I thought you may have mis spelled & i thought oh maybe 'Grainy' but then whats grainy feel like?? Lol!! 

Gigs, whens your next Bloods?? Avoid google at ALL costs!!! Its the worst uhhh! 

Ooh Texas your chart looks goooooood!! I see on previous chart yoir temp had dropped by now, eee so looking good! When yoi planning to pee on stix? 

Omg Camps i know!! Nearly half baked, scary!! I know it'll slow right down after 20 wks though.. How you feeling? Your a wee Olive now :thumbup: Hope your nauseas passed or eased off, found myself some maternity trousers on ebay on Sunday which just arrived, sooooooo comfy!!! I may have to wear them everywhere ha ha!!


----------



## claireybell

shaescott said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Have to laugh Dobby sorry.. A Granny sensation near you ovary?? Lol! Granny is grandmother to me ..
> 
> It means grandmother in the USA as well hahaClick to expand...

Lol... Well ye never know hahaa!!


----------



## gigglebox

Bloods in 40 minutes, results tomorrow. No change in my wally hpt from 14dpo so my expectations are low.


----------



## TexasRider

Clairey- planing to POAS saturday. Cause that will be cd29. My cycles before October were 28 days so im going to wait till after AF doesn't show on Saturday to test.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, I bet it'll be ok


----------



## JLM73

*Giggy* Did you already give the wedding gift to the couple? The commissioned pic?

*Tex* Just like the state- you are spose to do everything BIG :haha: and your chart is stunning my dear:dust:

Fogot who asked :-k but no more convo's with DonorGuy- he is sticking to his word to ghost mode, and only be as involved as I let him:thumbup:
I sent him a pic ystrday morn of my FF chart just showing we had covered the right days.

Let the slicing, dicing, and baking begin!
I am adding a vegi - dinner bread to my menu, as well as bringing back a surefire seller Apple Cinnamon Bread, with Brown Sugar glaze- Super sugary, but sooooo goood:munch: It's the dish that made an Embassy Suites head Che'f want to work with me as a featured item!


----------



## campn

Greenie- I'm sorry hun, when do you see your doctor!?? 

Gigs- Fingers crossed for you! I think you'll be okay too! 

J- That sounds so yummy!

Claire- I think I need to head over to Old Navy as they always have 50% off and have a good maternity selection for cheap! I wish I could go pants-less but people will judge :p my nausea is on and off but the crankiness is off the roof. Good luck hubby! 

Tex- Your chart looks great hun! AF stay away!

Dobby- Put the tests down, if you can hehe!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- good luck but everything will be great. And maybe avoid the lady who drew it the other day. Lol 

Campn- emailed the doc the other day about switching to her. Haven't heard yet. But once AF shows I will make an appointment. I have lots of watery cm today so I think I'm get AF soon. I think I do a couple days after watery cm.


----------



## claireybell

When do you have Drs / Specislist MrsG to get some Clomid on board.. Only if needed obvs :thumbup: 

I bet your next bloods will be fine giggles, head up girly :hugs: 

Omg Campn i been a moody snappy hormonal beast ALL day today, Rileys been pushing my buttons & i had a fight with our Vacuum cleaner of which now has a dent in the tube as i threw it at my wardobe!!! Grrr!!! 

Texas.. One word.. :test: :haha: sorry.. I cave for others lol


----------



## claireybell

Campn when you say pants-less you mean no trousers/jeans and/or wear skirts or Leggings? With pants i think no underwear ooh er lol


----------



## campn

Claire- I meant just walk around with just undies :p too bad that's frowned upon though! I'm also dealing with my short fuses and would have given that vacuum the same dent! DS was running away with Pringles and I kept saying stop running cause I knew what would happen and yep he threw it and it fell all over the carpet with crumbs everywhere!


----------



## TexasRider

Claire- Nope staying strong... No peer pressure this time... Maybe just maybe if my temp is still up tomorrow I might test but I really am going to try my best to wait till Saturday


----------



## FutureMrs

Do you guys see something on this or have a just gone a bit crazy? Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh campn, drive s me uts when they don't listen! And especially when they think running away from you is great fun.

I know, sorry to be such a downer, i'm just trying to be realistic. It's kind of helping me deal.

Future, something is definitely catching my eye on that test.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs continuing to send good vibes your way! I think things will turn out just fine, it's natural to worry and stress, just shows how good of a mama you already are to that little bean! 

I know I totally see something but I dunno, we mostly pulled out this month because of the wedding.. Obviously we would be excited but I am generally an anxious person and I think Zika would make me insane, were in Mexico for a total of ten days an the idea really scares me. My doctor gave me the impression it would probably be March before my cycle regulated due to the chemical, probably should've used a more reliable form of BC. It's entirely possible I'm just suffering from major line eye though. lol


----------



## FutureMrs

When I put the test next to my OPK from today (addicted to POS) it seems like there isn't anything there so may just be in my head!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- it's hard to tell in that pic. At least on my phone! Lol 

Gig- I 100% get the being realistic thing. You're not a downer. You're just going through a rough patch and you're entitled to it. Hugs. 


Afm- totally having a crappy day so far. Temp went down, getting watery cm (like j so before AF), the doctor hasn't emailed me back, and now we have to put my childhood dog down this weekend. I knew it was coming he's 14 and they said he wouldn't even be able to get up past 8ish. But it's still hard no honestly don't want to be there but I know he'd he happy if I was. Anyway I'm grumpy.


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh gosh Mrs I am sorry, losing a pet is honestly so hard :( my heart goes out to you!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so so sorry Green :hugs: that is a really tough situation to be in. I'm tearing up for you :( unfortunately losses are wounds best healed with time. Wish i knew something more helpful to say :(


----------



## campn

Future- Somethings catching my eye! 

Greenie- Wow hun I'm so so sorry, just one of these things is enough to knock anyone down. I def agree with gigs, time does seem to make everything a little better. Just be kind to yourself and do whatever you usually do to make you feel better. <3


----------



## campn

Gigs- I wanted to say I totally get it, you want to prepare your heart for the worst case scenario. I also did this when they couldn't see a baby and had to do my betas, I tried to disconnect myself from all feelings so I really get it. I hope you get the best news ever tomorrow.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry about the dog... Tell us about him. Unfortunately they are never here long enough... :hugs: I like to think once their mission down here is complete, they are called back over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## claireybell

Oh MrsG im so sorry :( :hugs: losing pets is never ever easy whether its through sickness or just getting old, big hugs & love xx

Texas you are strong!! I was so rubbish, id of peed on like 10+ tests by now haha!! 

Future yes somethings grabbing my attention on that strip aswell ;) thing us where its oooober squinty there, it will looknegative when dry, perhaps a retest in morning yes yes?!! :) 

Haha i would quite happily walk round in pants & vest tops all day (no bra - trashy) Lol!!

I was in a shop today with Riley & he kept grabbing everything off shelve (beauty shop selling girl s**t) then he proceeds to run madly around the shop in & out the aisles, then i couldnt find him & he ran straight into shop assistant, i completely lost it, threw my basket on floor & grabbed him & walked(dragged him) out the store!! It kinda went downhill from there with his cheekiness & being mischeivieous at home, thats when the Vacuum took a thrashing eek! Bad mummy day today


----------



## campn

Claire- I could have written that post myself! Just exchange "Riley" for "Benjamin" 
And the looks other women give you doesn't help whatsoever! This is why whenever I need to go shopping I leave him behind with DH, like I love you kiddo but I deserve an hour of freedom without wanting to pull my hair out or stab my eye with a fork! (Well that escalated quickly!) 

Sorry hun <3 go back without him and get what you needed to get! You earned it!


----------



## TexasRider

I really really really want to poas so bad but I really don't want to be disappointed. I also don't really feel like starting a hold so I can get concentrated urine for the test. So I will wait... If my temp doesn't drop tomorrow I may test... Idk just tired of wasting money on tests when I can just wait a few days and get my period...


----------



## claireybell

Majority of time is pretty good but my hormones raged Lol! I had a few looks but no comments, thank god! Hes too big for a pushchair now :( SO works like 6 days a week sometimes 7 so ive always got chimp in tow, well apart from preschool but its half term this week, man i could use a glass of wine to unwind lol!


----------



## mrs.green2015

We're addicts its not our fault Texas. lol I get a bunch from my doctor. And I bought interns cheapies so I don't feel bad about testing anymore like I could if I used frers like Everyone else. I went to poas and I'm not even ovulating!! Lol


----------



## claireybell

Haha same as you MrsG! I would pee on one now, its an addiction lol! Texas Poas yay!!


----------



## shaescott

Edits of that test from earlier, Future


----------



## FutureMrs

I bought some FRER's trying to hold out until tomorrow. Wish me luck. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, do you think that your body is a little out of whack after the bcp? I know it wasn't really long but still. I'm sorry you are having that pain. I hope it's went away.

Gigs, I understand being pessimistic so that your hopes aren't crushed and then if it's great news you will be that much more excited. I used to do that about snow days as a kid. I know totally stupid and not as important as pregnancy, ttc. Did your blood draw go well?

J, I don't know how you bake all that. I've never cooked on a large scale. I think 11 is the most and DH was helping. I bet they are tasty. Wish I was more local, to get one fresh.

Greenie, I'm so sorry. It is so hard to lose a pet. They are family. I'll be thinking of you.

CB, sorry Ripley is being so mischievous. I can't believe how far along you are getting. I feel like it was 2 weeks ago I read about your bfp. Not long until next scan?

Campn, I love lounging in my shorty shorts and tee. I hate getting into "real clothes" 

Texas so optimistic for you :) Looking forward to Saturday

I will update on myself later


----------



## FutureMrs

Your a doll Shea! I definitely feel like theres a little squinter there!


----------



## Flueky88

Future, I saw something catching my eye on your original test. Hoping for a good line on free tomorrow.

Afm, I had right sided O pain yesterday and none today. CM is creamy. My opk was still positive, hmmm, maybe my body is still flushing out. I'm not too confident BD will commenced DH has classes tonight and uber tired. So keeping my FX that I Od yesterday. I think that I did though. 

Nothing too exciting going on with me. I need to read another book. I've read the Harry Potter series twice since I got them years ago. I read about called The Devil in White City not that long ago. It was about the serial killer at the world's fair in the 1890s. It was really good. I may read another by that author.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still reading but Fluek that half a degree jump makes me lean toward you Oed yesterday. :). FXed

Nope can't do it the sick is real. Gonna lay down. The germ struggle in my class is insane.

My mystery lh surge is finally over. My opk with a 3 hour hold and good concentration is negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

I was starting to cramp, but as we all know, cramping in early pregnancy doesn't mean much either way (bad vs. normal), but regardless I thought I'd do an internal sweep after using the bathroom to check and see if there was spotting. Unfortunately (fortunately?) I didn't have to go that far...there was blood on the tp when I wiped. So, I guess it's over. I'm relieved that this didn't drag on longer, but yes, of course I'm also sad. I knew though...I know better than to google things but people were concerned about their "low" hcg at 18dpo when it was 150, and rarely did they have a good outcome. Mine was way worse, so I knew it wasn't going to be good...and let's be honest, getting half-assed lines at 19dpo is also a sure sign of doom, especially when the first positive was at 9dpo. At this point I am just hoping for a nice clean miscarry. I don't want anything to linger and drag this shit out longer...also hoping my cycles return to normal sooner rather than later, but if not, maybe just another sign i'm not meant to have a second kid yet. lot of emotions right now.

Dobs, I'm sorry you're not feeling up to par right now. hope those germy brats stop spreading their bad juju. Also, that opk still looks positive to me.

ah hell I'm totally forgetting all my responses...

Flueky, my cm always goes creamy immediately after I O so maybe that's what's happening. Did you notice any fertile cm? did you get in any :sex:?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, thanks. I hope we are right. Oh I'm sorry you are sick. I don't understand people sending their kids to school sick. I hope you feel better soon.

Gigs, I'm sorry dear. I hope the bleeding was just a fluke. I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope you are wrong about mc.

I had had some watery Tuesday and EWCM yesterday. I'm having a lot of creamy cm today. I think I might get a BD session in. I want to just in case. Just have to see when he gets home and how tired he is.


----------



## DobbyForever

I had to carmine this 3x (visible after 1 but I am insane) this was this morning 5-10minutes. Original is too big


Gigs, did you get your bloods done? How much bleeding are we talking about? Are you in pain? My gyn always said minor bleeding with no pain is ok. Maybe beanie just dug in a little more? :(. Hugs. I am so sorry you are going through this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle im so sorry honey. That's literally all I can think of to say. I know it's not enough and I feel terrible for not being able to put into words what I want to convey. Just know we are all here for you if you need to vent or for extra support


----------



## DobbyForever

Resized it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## FutureMrs

Hugs Gigs! I am so sorry! Sending you lots of love


----------



## Flueky88

A line is still catching my eye Dobby. I just don't know what to think. I don't feel like they would keep giving false positives, maybe your beta got messed up. I would try to make appt with your dr and show her your test pictures. Maybe they could do ultrasound and check for sac, ectopic, or molar. I'm a bit at a loss as this is not my area of expertise. :hugs:


:hugs: for you too gigs


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I am so stupid. I emailed my doctor the photo from yesterday well yesterday and thought it was odd I didn't get a response. So I check my sent emails and sent it again with both pics. After it sends and says you clicked send the message has to then send but I thought it had already sent so I locked my phone which cut the Internet connection so it never sent! Fbjisnfuebiu


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- I'm so sorry... I really thought that this would stick... Is it heavy bleeding? Is there a chance it's just some bleeding?

Dobs- I totally see the line. The blood test has to be wrong... Try getting tested again?


----------



## Flueky88

Gah, I hope you get them sent. I thought technology was supposed to make things easier. 

On a side note a coworker that know I'm ttc, said, "it'll happen when you quit trying". I'm like, really I'll be happy if my body does what it's supposed to and ovulate". Yes, I hope so badly for BFP, but I hate those comments.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs flukes those comments suck :(


----------



## TexasRider

Flueky- my heifer of a sister in law is like don't stress...it will happen if you don't stress. I'm like im not stressing now... I was when I wasnt ovulating but still...she just had her baby


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol so they called and were like that's bizarre, come back next week for another test but HUH that's weird r_r like no s* Sherlock it's weird.

But it was mildly funny listening to her talk through it. "Hm, you can definitely come in and do a urine test here... Oh wait, you did come in... Oh, and it was a blood test. That came back <1. That's so weird... After your loss you can still have hcg in your system... But no, it's been too long. You shouldn't have any hcg left... How weird that you would be getting positives at home.... You shouldn't be getting positives because the test says definitely no hcg at all. I can't think of why you would be getting positives. Come in next week to do the blood test again... Weird. Call us back if you have any more questions... This is so bizarre." If I didn't adore this woman lol


----------



## DobbyForever

TexasRider said:


> my heifer of a sister in law

:rofl: omg I am dying!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs if you met her and spent any time with her you would think she's a heifer too... So self centered and selfish. She's 37 and just had her second kid. Her first one is 10.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- really hope it's just some spotting which is totally normal in early pregnancy. Mc is so incredibly hard. Hugs. 



Omg people's comments! F$&$ you! Don't tell me not to stress. I'm not stressing! (Ok I am not but it's the ovulation thing not pregnancy thing) but you know what stresses me you?!? You telling me not to stress!! Ugh! It's even better when the person who says it gets pregnant by taking off their undies! Literally I was told by my sis in law that one day they decided to try to baby #2, had unprotected sex that night and then changed their mind and she GOT PREGNANT! Like screw you. Lol 
Ok sorry rant. But still hugs to everyone because I know we've all heard those comments or get those looks of we say anything about Ttc. 

Dob- I love that answer from your ob. I just think it's funny. 


I decided I'm drinking tonight! Opening a bottle of wine all for myself. Lol it's a rose for you CB!


----------



## DobbyForever

I want to drink but this wonky limbo is killing me. Pretty sure I am going to get a full on fever tonight.


----------



## gigglebox

I appreciate all the positive juju ladies, but no spotting here, this is full on, "stick a tampon in me, i'm done" bleeding. I have a feeling my bloods from today will have increased, but probably not by much. I'll wait a couple days and start testing again to make sure my lines are fading. Do any of you know how long it should be until my level is back to zero?

Dobs, i see the line definitely on that last photo. Looks like my 9dpo test. 

Oooh yes, i too was told by a couple of my close friends it'll happen when we stop trying. They were super smug when it did...wonder what they're thinking now. Cue morbid inappropriate laughter. One of them is one that would have been due same time as me with the c/p, with the kid they didn't try for.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs my doctor drew blood work exactly one week after my chemical and my hcg was less then 5 (which is negative here in Canada) i was about 4 weeks and 5 days if that helps at all!


----------



## FutureMrs

Def see a line Dobs!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Uh ladies. It's national wine day! I think that's a sign. It's pretty much criminal if you don't have a class. (Unless pregnant)


----------



## DobbyForever

Someone posted a test and I saw a line. I am about to pass out, the room is spinning so I forgot who


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs-it completely depends on your body. When I was talking to ladies after my mc who were about as far along as I was we were all different. Mine was gone after 3 weeks I think. Others were gone after 1 , some it took 6 weeks.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*cyber Hug!:hugs: Maybe some more of your awesome watercolors would help distract a bit? I tend to find my artsy stuff helps me focus on something else for a while:shrug:

*Future* I do see a very faint haze in the right place! If that test was still wet, then it can't be an evap, so FX it's the start of a BFP:dust:

*MrsG*:nope: not sure what the deal is with you O'ing then having temp drops after???I'm sorry I have no guesses...and my heart breaks for you on the dog issue.
I assume the time has come when quality of life no longer outweighs what ails your pup...They never show us how much they are really hurting, so If it appears bad, I'm sure a gentle passing into deep sleep, is the kindest thing you can provide now:(
14 is damn impressive, especially when they guessed not past 8 yrs:hugs:
That alone is a testament to how loved and well cared for your pup has been!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- thanks on all fronts even though you made me cry. Yes he can't really get up anymore and has started peeing laying down. He's in pain it's time and we've been putting it off but now that he is peeing sitting we know it's time. 
On the ov part. Idfk anymore. Nothing makes sense. This months temps were the highest they've gotten post mc so I really though I did ov. But I'm starting to think more and more it was just a hot night. Im glad I've stumps the doctor of the group! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm interested to see what it does tomorrow. A dip at 4dpo might just be your secondary estrogen surge. Hoping it pops back up tomorrow


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks J! I foolishly wasted a FRER tonight and tested, definitely looks negative! I should really stop spending money on tests.. Lol


----------



## campn

Gigs- My heart is really breaking for you! I'm really surprised too cause your last test was dark dark. Please don't think you're not meant to have another because you clearly are! Even this unplanned pregnancy was so welcomed and wanted by you so please don't give up. I'm sorry gigs, but you're a real tough girl you beautiful clementine.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks girls, I'm glad I'm not the only one. 

Texas, I almost giggle snorted reading your comment. My SILs both got pregnant without trying. I hate the word accident. They have no ideal I'm trying. 

Gigs sorry to hear about bleeding.

Dobby, glad your Dr is being proactive. 

Greenie would totally drink but don't want to screw with bbt lol

Will catch up more in the morning


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I missed your post somehow :hugs: i can't remember any of my other losses. I never tested regularly after/ waited a while. But consider it took me only about 3 weeks to test negative after losing the twins at over at least 100k hcg I would think Future's one week might be fairly accurate. But Greenie is spot on with every body processes the hormone differently so there isn't a clear cut answer. 

Are you using a tampon? Not to nag and I don't want to come off sounding offensive, but you need to use a pad to be on the safe side and it's just a threatened mc not a true mc. I know things are looking really shitty right now but I'm sending all the positive vibes I can your way

Back to ttc comments the worst is now that I know how much those comments piss me off I am terrified I will say something to someone else. I made an age comment about donor sperm before I met SO and my coworker (who is past 30 and waited 8 years for her fb to finally propose, marry her, move in, buy a house, and now try). It came out sounding like I was saying something about age and fertility when I really just meant I want a baby so bad that if the right man doesn't come along I am getting close to being done waiting for him. Shout out to "The Back Up Plan" single mothers and proud. We cried and hugged it out away from prying eyes/ears but since then I'm like don't say shit, don't say shit. she has been looking run down and is only taking Tylenol so I am praying she is pregnant. She is going to be an incredible mom and I cannot wait to throw her shower


----------



## FutureMrs

I feel really slow asking this but what's the rational behind the tampon?


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> I appreciate all the positive juju ladies, but no spotting here, this is full on, "stick a tampon in me, i'm done" bleeding. I have a feeling my bloods from today will have increased, but probably not by much. I'll wait a couple days and start testing again to make sure my lines are fading. Do any of you know how long it should be until my level is back to zero?
> 
> Dobs, i see the line definitely on that last photo. Looks like my 9dpo test.
> 
> Oooh yes, i too was told by a couple of my close friends it'll happen when we stop trying. They were super smug when it did...wonder what they're thinking now. Cue morbid inappropriate laughter. One of them is one that would have been due same time as me with the c/p, with the kid they didn't try for.

I'm so sorry Gigs. When I had my cp my Hcg was back down a few days. I'm sure yours will be down after a week or so. I got pregnant again right after and so maybe next cycle will be the one for you too! :hugs:


----------



## campn

Dobby- Aww it is hard to not offend anyone! Especially cause you don't know all their secrets and their internal thoughts so really I try not to offend anyone but if I feel like I might I give a little warning that I suck at being social :) from TTC, to pregnancy to babies, toddlers etc you can always find ways to offend someone. 

I was offended when I was potty training DS and one of my closest friends told me "oh it's so easy!" When I was complaining my frustration to her. That offended me!


----------



## DobbyForever

FutureMrs said:


> I feel really slow asking this but what's the rational behind the tampon?

Idk but whenever I call in for early pregnancy bleeding the gyns and obgyn advice nurses are adamant that you do not use tampons when pregnant/mcing/post DC/all of that. I never asked why because I never use tampons unless I am going swimming or determined to wear a skirt during AF for a hot date lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future-

It's for infection reasons according to my doctor. I guess during a mc you have a higher chance of
Infection so nothing in your vaginally for two weeks, even if you stop bleeding. (According to my doctor)


----------



## campn

Yep what Greenie said! Same for when you deliver, you can only use pads.


----------



## FutureMrs

Interesting! Feeling like a dumb nurse over here but once you specialize you literally don't know anything about any other areas lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Random vent and I don't feel bad because it was last week's episode: um wtf Big Bang writers you were going to have Bernadette go in a hot tub while pregnant?! I know it isn't the end of the world but come on now. All the research you did to make the physicists sound legit and you overlook a detail like that?


----------



## DobbyForever

FutureMrs said:


> Interesting! Feeling like a dumb nurse over here but once you specialize you literally don't know anything about any other areas lol

Lol Nw I feel that way as a teacher. Constantly reminding people when I say something not quite intelligent that I teach second grade lolol.


----------



## JLM73

*Future* No harm no foul! I have a med background too , and no way can you learn nor recall everything about everything lol.

*Giggly*:cry: :dohh: I'm so sorry! I feel like an ass!! I was commenting about your artwork thinking you were stressing the test progress, and hadn't even gotten to where you posted about bleeding :cry:
I am so so sorry- This is exactly why I try not to comment without catching up...:sadangel:
I am hoping it is breakthru bleed -I really really hope so- what's that other bleed where blood gathers behind where the bean dug in?? Subchorionic I think?
Maybe that...I know they can pass and heal, and ladies def bleed a good amt but preg continues normal most times...
Ahhh...damn....I have no words ....:hugs:
I've been cooking and vaccuum sealing ALL day- missed a huge chunk...

*Dobs*:-k WTF?? that's all I got for ya....I absolutely see lines on the last couple you posted. I did find your Dr convo with herself quite funny

*Fluek and Dob*STOP trying to stump the docs!! Behave you two!:haha:

Nothing much new on my end, I think I am 2 dpo, hope temps hold up...I've been standing in this damn kitchen for over 12 hrs...
Oh yea *Flu* Normally I don't have to bake so much, but I'm trying to hit the market crowd Hard with every item I make at once :dohh:
Kinda throw it all at the wall and see what sticks theory...
I added spiced fruit- vaccum pkgd...it's not hard to do, and I can get 100% profit back, also it has 1 yr shelf life since i sealed it up, so I can get a break from so much baking...
Planning to hit the market with :
112 Mini Vegi Muffins=$45
22 Honey Cakes=$88
48 Apple Cakes=$96
180 Mini Tarts=$90
36 pkgs Spiced Fruit=$36
I still have all day tomoro to work on signs, labels, and biz cards, but I should make about $350 not counting samples....oh Thank goodness I have Ambien back....so need to sleep well tonight


----------



## DobbyForever

Jk the brought up now about the hot tub mishap


----------



## DobbyForever

J. No words. That is so much baking. You are amazing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think I need a break. I'm too stressed out and emotional. My stupid asshole ex called. For what reason idk. Idc.

And then I stupidly opened my baby box and have been crying forever. I need more wine.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me randomly jumping in every so often, I try to keep up with ur posts (have been silently stalking)

Gigglbox: im so sorry, I have been following ur posts as I felt I could relate a little, I really hope ur numbers come back on the up (my auntie had terrible bleeding with my cousin it turned out they think she may have lost a twin) she gave birth to a healthy girl who is now 9 x 

JLM74- love catching up on ur posts! Your doner stories are just too funny x 

Claireybell- I noticed ur in hampshire UK? Where abouts? Im in Portsmouth x 

And me -

So after all the emotional crap that came with testing everyday, watching them play tricks getting lihhter/ darker etc, I had my bloods done which were 16dpo- 118
And 18dpo- 291, I am now 23dpo or 5w5d going from LMP, and they called me yesterday to request an early scan today, 

So nervous have been up since 4am scan isn't until midday, I know it can vary so much of what people see, my friend saw HB at 5w3d and others ive heard only saw a sac, been trying my hardest to push it to one side and just take each day as it comes x 

We just got our 5yr old dachshund a new brother, he's is adorable! I shall post a pic, we have named him Marley, im besotted x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

forgot to add the story on how we came to get Marley, well... I decided to breed my 5yr old dachshund Minnie (I ended up beating her to it and getting my BFP lol) so we travelled to London to meet a lovely choclate stud dog (we got 3 goes) .. On the 2nd time I thrned up to see the most gorgeous little chocolate daxi pup, the breeder told me the lady who I brought him, didn't realise he hard work a pup would be and gave him back, so he was looking for a home.. So the little orphan just had to come home with us, my daughters love him (aged 2 & 4) they try to play ball with Minnie our 5yr Dax, but she just sits there like "excuse me pesant what do u think I am, a DOG?!"

So it's nice to have a playful pup in the house x 
Had to leave just one more pic x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

Hope everything goes well Keeps, im sure it will do. Ahhh im from the skate town Southampton!! Lol! Your only 20mins up motorway from me ;) 

J all your baking sounds yumsk mmmm! Pack some up & send some to me :) 

Flukes, not long until my scan, 3wks ish arhhhhhh it'll be here & gone before i know it lol! I see a temp rise on your chart :thumbup: all good things 

:hugs: hugs MrsG, hope the Wine is nice

Oh Gigs :hugs: :hugs: im so so sorry lovely.. I know you been preparing for the worst but its still not easy when it happens, lots of love & hugs xx still find it bizarre that your last test yesterday or day before was very dark hmmm! 

After my loss i think my pg tests were neg within 1-2wks, then i ovulated not long after :hugs: 

Sorry you is poorly Dobs, child lurgy bugs are nasty!! Ive had my fair share from Riley & no doubt il get more!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- Big hugs to you. Any loss is a loss, even the ones that happen in the extremely early days. :hugs: I am sorry, and please take care...I will echo what others have said about the tampon thing, too. Stick to pads for now, hon. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Well I got the temp drop of death today.... Yes it's above cover still but I'm anticipating AF to be here tomorrow morning. At least my cycle looked good this month. It will happen eventually.... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Flueky88

I typed out a long reply then I accidently logged out. Ugh.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, ahhh, I don't have cable but now I know lol I forgive you. That is crazy that she was going to get in a hot tub considering they researched all that other stuff. 

Greenie, I hope dobby is right and your temp shoots back up.

CB, I'll be looking forward to it. Thanks, today I had to temp later so it's not the most accurate. I couldn't sleep last night and I truly never got 3 hrs solid sleep. Guess I should have had that wine.

Keepsmiling, your pup is so gorgeous. I've been wanting another dog, but I know it's more because I want a baby so I've held off. I don't remember when you can start to hear heartbeat. I was thinking 5w5d may be a little early but I can't guarantee that. Good luck at your scan.

J, your prices are really reasonable so I think you'll do great. Thanks for being the forum DR. I'll try to behave normally lol but it's so hard I already O day 26 or later. 

Campn, my nephew is having a hard time with potty training. I think he knows but just doesn't because he gets mixed signals. I've heard boys are harder to train anyways.


----------



## Flueky88

Texas, sorry about temp drop :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

I know, i was thinking about the tampon thing but i was like, eh, if i just thought my period was late i would have done the same thing. I'm being ignorant in the face of comfort.

That said, i inly filled up maybe a third of a tampon last night and now i'm just spotting :( i also took 3 ibuprofen for the cramps so i'm really screwing over anything that might have just been threatened :( honestly though, i feel like it's a hopeless circumstance anyway...i'm just really hoping this isn't an ectopic now or something. Waiting eagerly for the lab results now. 

Campn, that's so frustrating. Des still craps his pants if he's wearing them. If he's naked from the bottom down, he'll use the potty all by himself. Its so frustrating! When he does it in public i get so upset. I know he knows the concept but he won't tell me! Grrrr

Dobs, i don't watch that show but you made me really want to get in a hot tub. We have a large tub in our basement but it's creepy. It's in a room literally all by itself. The room is just big enough for the tub. We call it the killing room, or the orgy tub since our house has a sketchy past. We use that room to store insulation hubs wants to eventually install.


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are funny. My temp is finally up to a decent post O temp but I feel like shit so it could just be me being sick


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling shite balls still Dobs, is it sicky or cold/flu type sickness? 

When you get your blood rssults Gigs, will they want to scan you to see whats going on or just wait & see? Big hugs hun X


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm glad it stopped. With DS I filed a small pad with bright red blood twice, once at 5 weeks and once at 9 weeks. I'm just saying that sometimes it's not really over. 

Greenie- Ugh you shouldn't have picked up! Talking to exs is so weird and always leaves me feeling like crap. Even if you only casually dated. I hope you're feeling better after the wine! Wish I could have some.


----------



## claireybell

Keeps, hope your midday scan went ok.. 

Texas, hopefully your temp will go back up, it had t dropped right down to coverline so fingers crossed :)


----------



## claireybell

Second that Camps, i could easily go for a large glass with my lunch mmmm ... (Dribble dribble) lol


----------



## shaescott

Waiting eagerly for your hcg count Gigs, I feel like that's not enough blood for a full miscarriage... Maybe a threatened. Maybe it was a miscarriage, but we'll just have to wait and see. Prayers for you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My temp went up a little. But it could be I was cold last night sand used two blankets instead of one. Long story but the dog absolutely ruined out comforter so now we have a thin one... But it obviously isn't doing the trick. Maybe that's why my temps have been odd?


----------



## gigglebox

not sure CB, depends on my levels. If they're going up instead of down, they'll probably want a scan. Hopefully they're just going down. Bleeding picked up a little.

Can you ladies that have been through it tell me what to expect with this? Like, will it be more like a normal period or lots of cramping/bleeding? On and off? continuous? blah.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flu. I sent a kid home with it earlier this week and now it is taking down half my class. The problem is we only send kids home if they have a fever or are really miserable, but the parents just give them lots of medicine to kill the fever. Then by ten when it stops helping the aches the kids call home and the parents refuse to pick them up. It's so disgusting. I understand having two full time parents in demanding jobs makes it hard to take care of a sick kid, but are you shitting me? It's your f-ing kid and then when I get sick NOBODY learns because subs cannot teach. Sorry.


----------



## DobbyForever

My threatened m/c I lost a kid's fist sized clot and a pad's worth of blood in about 30 seconds with intense pain.

My true losses it was the most God awful pain I have ever felt. I came close to blacking out because it was so horrendous. Fetal position, rolling around on the floor. GRANTED my pain tolerance is shit. That's why I am holding out hope for you. If you're not in pain, then there is a good chance the bleeding may not be something to worry about. FXed.m any idea when they will call?


----------



## FutureMrs

With my chemical gigs I would say it was lighter then my normal period, and I honestly experienced minimal pain, I would say I had some cramping on and off with some low back pain, less frequent then my normal periods but more painful when present. I didn't think I bled as much as I thought I wouldn't personally which is why I kept my prenatal appointment. My doctor told me she would expect my next period which I'm waiting on to be heavier . I did bleed for about a week where my periods are usually 4 days but it was light. I hope that helps love! And I hope you get some answers.


----------



## FutureMrs

Also I keep saying chemical but I'm not sure medically when you say chemical vs miscarriage sorry!


----------



## FutureMrs

I'm finished after this I swear lol but gigs I personally just felt I knew, trust your feelings I think. My went back to their regular size/felt less heavy and as silly as it sounds because it was early I just felt different?


----------



## gigglebox

thanks y'all. Dobs, that sounds absolutely horrible, like mini labor. Since I'm "only" five weeks, maybe it won't be as bad, but I don't know...to answer your question, they called yesterday about 12:30 so maybe around the same time? Except it was a nurse, and today it should be the doctor, so I'm not sure when he'll have a break in his schedule to call. 

Fut, that makes sense that your symptoms would lessen as your hcg falls. So sorry for everyone that's gone through this.

I don't know, I just have this feeling it isn't going to be over so quickly for me. Maybe that's just my anxiety talking...but I feel like this is gong to drag out somehow.

Anyway.

Mrs, not sure on the temps, but they have continued to be above cover so that's good! 

Dobs, SO sorry you're flu-ish! That sucks. The flu is just flippin' awful. I hope it stays relatively mild for you...just remember, fluids fluids fluids. and drugs. get some pot.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Wow I can't believe that! I don't want to judge cause maybe it's hard to excuse yourself out of work but still. No good reason to leave your kid at school when they're this sick.


----------



## TexasRider

Parents do that here too. Even the ones who have no job. My kids will tell me my mom made me come to school cause she didn't want me at home. Wtf?!? I mean I know sometimes kids play sick but if your kid is running a 99.8 fever and you send them to school cause we won't send them home till it's over 100 that is some bull crap.


----------



## FutureMrs

Today's FRER is a definite negative so not sure what I was seeing on yesterday's test! Now we wait for AF.. I wonder if it's a bad thing to be counting down cycles until after the wedding.. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Smiling* welcome back ( out of stalking lol)
That pup is tooo frickin cute! Was meant to be by that story, and the coat- LUV it!
I have a think for chocolates in any breed!
Also congrats on the progress- totally normal to be scared, but I hope you are one of the luckies that get to see/hear the HB!:dust:

*Dobs and CB*Thanks! I do bust ass with looooong baking days, but i have no choice working from home. Commercial kitchens take half the time, but are $25/hr :(
So for now I don't mind saving hehe. Never taken this many to market before so I defd will have 2 tables of pastries rather than 1 of goodies, and 1 of crafts/hats:shrug: Food sells- gotta go with that for now!

*Tex*Arggghh! :(
Looking at your chart your BD is right by O which would have been great timing!
Just curious- Have you tried preseed or a soft cup?
I see you make ewcm( which) I don't but I think it helped some of the preggers ladies we have now- I think *CB* was a pre-seeder, and *Campn* a softcupper??
I used BOTH this time, since I always use a donor (no SO) and This cycle I have a good feeling about after using them.

Just wondered, sorry about your temp :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex knows what's up.gigs hugs. Everyone else hugs omg I feel like I'm dying


----------



## campn

J- I've used preseed and softcups! Worked on the second cycle I tried them with soy! 

Dobby- You okay!?? Big hug to you!


----------



## gigglebox

Bleeding has picked up big time. cramps are picking up too. Dobs, we can be miserable together.

I used to hate when coworkers pulled that shit. Like seriously? GTFO of the office!


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek and Gigs* YES... boys def take longer than girls to potty train. My oldest son would literally go to the bathroom himself, stand NEXT to the toilet, and just piss himself GRRRR!! 
DS is the exception, and was doing well just past 2 until ex ass- I mean hubs ran off with him and totally shattered the routine I had him on, and the way I was training him:growlmad.
and* Flu* I have an office for you as well resident MD hehe.
Like we said before- we all know about diff things medically lol so don't stop sharing!!

*Gigs*....Really hoping it's a twin loss, or subchorionic... But with my back to back early losses last July/Aug- I basically had cramping ( which I don't normally) for2 of the days, and Heavy clotty bleeding those days. My norm AF is 5 days , and that lingered 9 days:(
**Make sure you take your prenatals, as your Iron will drop a bit. amd you will feel sluggish...
I am a die hard Ibuprofen gal- Tylenol does nothing for me. I read that ibu thickens blood serum a bit:shrug: So I would think that would be helpful in some cases of bleeding, but I'm just pondering, don't take my word!:hugs:

*MrsG-Lady* I'm sorry your ex came around like a black cloud!
I swear they do that sh*t on purpose...the old misery loves company.:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Ive never sent Riley to preschool/day nursery with a temp as hes always lethargic with it & they knoe what he likes normally but i have to say if hes abit snotty or just a cough, ive given him Calpol & sent him in, if he gets worse they call me at day nursery & then i leave work to collect him, i dont get paid for taking time off unless it holiday days & i get minimal of them a year because im part time.. 

Ive never had a mis-loss so im unable to comment on the bleeding gigs :hugs: my tubal was just a normal period as the embryo was growing elsewhere, as the bleedings eased up alot & theres not really any pain it maybe a random bleed, your bloods maybe alot higher, in that case i think Dr should def scan you to see whats going on :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Bleeding has picked up big time. cramps are picking up too. Dobs, we can be miserable together.
> 
> I used to hate when coworkers pulled that shit. Like seriously? GTFO of the office!

Completely missed your post here Giggles, sorry its picked up again :(


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> :hi:*Smiling* welcome back ( out of stalking lol)
> That pup is tooo frickin cute! Was meant to be by that story, and the coat- LUV it!
> I have a think for chocolates in any breed!
> Also congrats on the progress- totally normal to be scared, but I hope you are one of the luckies that get to see/hear the HB!:dust:
> 
> *Dobs and CB*Thanks! I do bust ass with looooong baking days, but i have no choice working from home. Commercial kitchens take half the time, but are $25/hr :(
> So for now I don't mind saving hehe. Never taken this many to market before so I defd will have 2 tables of pastries rather than 1 of goodies, and 1 of crafts/hats:shrug: Food sells- gotta go with that for now!
> 
> *Tex*Arggghh! :(
> Looking at your chart your BD is right by O which would have been great timing!
> Just curious- Have you tried preseed or a soft cup?
> I see you make ewcm( which) I don't but I think it helped some of the preggers ladies we have now- I think *CB* was a pre-seeder, and *Campn* a softcupper??
> I used BOTH this time, since I always use a donor (no SO) and This cycle I have a good feeling about after using them.
> 
> Just wondered, sorry about your temp :hugs:

:wave: fellow Preseeder over here :) i never get ewcm only watery & i just dont think it was ever enough ttc so slapped a bit of fertility lube up there ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Yes we used preseed this month an last month too... I honestly think it will happen eventually. There are no problems with us as far as I know. We conceived my first in 2 months but we were having sex all the time. The only thing I can think of that may be hurting us is the fact that we don't always get a lot of bd in after O so maybe that is hurting the sperm quality. so I'm going to try harder to bd more next month after O


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Well my scan was awful, 
It was internal so obviously not nice, the lady didn't tell me anything apart from after that 'my womb was completely empty but she can't tell me what that means until the doctor sees me'

Was left in a room for what felt like the longest half hour of my life accepting that there is no baby, and started wondering was I even pregnant or a trick my body played? 

Then was called threw by a lovely doctor who says maybe im just super early, and that she sees a 'shaddow' that could be the developing sac, (we litterally saw nothing on a scan no sac etc)

I was told to do a blood test and one again in 2 days time, im now anxiously waiting by the phone, just got a call to be told it will be at least another half hour 

8 days ago beta - 118
6 days ago beta - 291

So I figured bad news either way, if they had doubled appropiately over the last 6 days my HCG would be 2,200+ by now so I should have seen something surely?!

And the other outcome is that they didn't double so obviously bad news in itself

CB digi turned '2-3' 5 days ago, just took another today and still 2-3 I would be expecting it to change on Sunday/Monday to 3+ 

Anyone else experience this? X


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry you are having to go through this ks.... :hugs:

As for me, the tenant who is a Baker gave me an apple pie to bake yesterday. Then my o pee stick turned darker then ever... So today I am driving a piece of Apple pie to dh in trade for some :sex: hoping I am not too late or I am relying on :sperm: from 4 days ago


----------



## shaescott

Aw keeps I'm sorry... Sometimes they can't see it until after 6 weeks so maybe it's just a few days too early? 
Gigs, how's the bleeding? Have you got your results yet?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thank you shae, anxiously just looking at my phone waiting for it to ring, I was told they should be ready by 3.30pm... It's now 5.20pm aaaah this is agonising!!


----------



## shaescott

Yeah, I'm nervous about gigs' results as well :/


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh god im so sorry, ive just caught up with the pages, of course, I have everything thing crossed I really hope it's good news for gigs xxx


----------



## shaescott

Oh I wasn't upset with you keeps haha, I was just saying I was nervous cuz it's been like weeks of confusion and stuff.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

No I totally understand I felt awful! It's very hard all this ttc and early testing business, and when u get bad news it just consumes ur world and totaly takes over! Walking round asda today to do the food shop after my u/s and was in a total daydream xx I really do hope she's ok x 

I just got the call my levels are now 4,868 so I think I should 100% have seen something, so do u think this is it now? Should I start accepting it's over? Im confused as I have no pain or bleeding x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Your hcg level seems really good. I wouldn't worry yet. You're still very early. You can't always see it on the ultrasound right away. Especially the ultrasound in the docs office because they're not very strong.


----------



## gigglebox

Still waiting for a call back myself.

Keep, I'm going to give you some real talk. You suspected from the very start something wasn't right with this pregnancy. I think we instinctually know when something is wrong. If your numbers are that high, they should have been able to find something. Personally, my suspicion would be ectopic. Did they check for that or tell you anything else?


----------



## gigglebox

That said, i am no doctor. I know nothing from personal experience, except the feeling that things aren't right and being correct about it. Maybe the person doing the ultrasound just sucked at her job. Usually if the nurse doing it finds something alarming, the doc is supposed to double check


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thank you gigglebox, with my previous 2 children I tested, got a bfp and that was that I was chilled out, this time I have that feeling

It's very scary can't stop crying, it sounds silly but im scared of what I will have to do, and what will happen,

I am so sorry your in this boat with me it is an awful situation to be in, Im sending u so much positive thoughts and love right now, even though I don't know any of u ladies, your all that is getting me threw right now x 

And they said there is no 'free fluid' and I have no bleeding or cramping, and just that I need another blood test Sunday, and just to await the call from the consultant x


----------



## Flueky88

Oh goodness, what a terrible day. :hugs: gigs, Dobby, and keepsmiling. I hate limbo of anything. The fear of not knowing is scarier to me than the problem if there even is one.

Pacific, haha I like your thinking ;) he gets 2 pies. Sorry being dirty minded.

Campn how are you?

Greenie I hope you are feeling better.

J, haha well my knowledge is primarily Wound based. So if anyone get a bed sore I'm your gal. We can talk about your CHF too and why your legs are swollen even though you don't eat salt while eating your biscuits n'gravy lol. Oh I meant to say I'm glad you got your ambien. 

Well, I guess I need to finish seeing my patients. I'm not feeling it so sleepy from insomnia last night.


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs Keeps :hugs: 

With those high levels, no bleeding & pain, maybe a few more days will show something starting to grow there? Maybe you implanted a tad later than you thought perhaps? 

Gigs, cant believe your Dr has still not called with your results either?? Thats bad!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i love your yummy pie trade for some nooky hehee go get some :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Whelp, miscarriage is officially confirmed. Hcg has gone down to 49. They may want me back in for another draw next week but i'm thinking if my tests go negative, i might just forgo that. Rather not pay for yet another lab work up...i pulled my 9dpo test and 18dpo test out from my box of tests and set them aside. The rest will be trashed. I just need to hang on to that stupid little line a bit longer.

Keep, i am sorry they didn't give you any more info than that. Did they mention what to do if you start cramping or anything? And you are 100% NOT being silly. You are concerned for the health of your baby and for your own health. I was doing the same thing, worried sick about what was going to happen since i knew my numbers weren't good, but i wasn't bleeding either. I felt relieved when i started to bleed. The limbo of the unknown is an absolute killer.

Can you write down all your questions and call them back? Demand to speak to a nurse if one's available. They shouldn't ignore you if you're concerned.

Flueky, being exhausted at work sucks. Hope your patients today are easy. 

Dobs, hope you're getting rest and not puking.

J, send me pastries and hot sauce, lol


----------



## JLM73

Thx*Flueky* I'm sure you can field some "swollen legs and feet" questions here, even if for diff reasons lol. I always hated CHF patients- the bad ones sound as if they are drowning a slow death :( I have allergy related asthma, and that's bad enough when I wheeze, but a quick inhaler puff fixes that, CHF :nope:

*Keep* :-k I'm a bit confused, pardon me I am :jo: lol
You said *8 days ago* your Hcg(beta) was *118*, then 6 days ago* 291*. :-k That would have been more than doubling in 48 hrs- which is totally normal...
What did I miss beta wise?
I mean I get that they didn't see anything, but hcg only increases because the bean is growing and cranking it out. The bigger the bean the more hcg early on.
I wouldn't worry that the tech couldn't find it. The doc thinks there is a shadow so that is a plus- but coming from working L&D- I will tell ya, some ppl trained to read scans know jack sh*t, and many old time Nurses can point out everything in a scan when the doc doesn't see it and run loops around them.
I would say don't stress yet- unless you have pain, bleed etc.
That last beta was amazing!:thumbup:
:hugs: Also try to remember that they are looking for things that are infinitely super small, and it may just be the bean in tucked up in a corner and hard to distinguish.


----------



## claireybell

:hugs: so sorry Gigs xx


----------



## JLM73

Ahh *Gigs* so sorry you have confirmed dropped beta:(:hugs:
Wish there was a miley for leats all do a huge Group Hug and cry on each other's shoulders...sigh
I am a big believer in intuition, and you did say you had a bad feeling...I am so sad you may be right, but on that same note you are one Strong ass woman to have steeled yourself in advance , and to be taking what may come so damn well!
I luv ya Gigster!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry gigs it's confined. Hugs. 

If they want an appointment in a week id say do it. Mine was to make sure my lining was good and there was no infection. But to check hcg levels, is kind of pointless especially with a low hcg. If it's like 20,000 then maybe... Does that make sense?


----------



## campn

Keep- your numbers are perfect, you just sound like you're too early still. I assume she looked at your tubes and would have seen if it's ecotopic? Plus you'd be in so much pain. 

Gigs- I'm so sorry :( I hope the bleeding isn't long lived and can be handled with ibuprofen and some wine. I agree another blood draw really isn't that necessary just keep testing and it'll probably be down very soon since bleeding has already started.!

Flukey- Are you unable to sleep for some reason? I'm good, just very tired today and I'm always nauseous. I just wanna lie in bed all the time honestly. Thanks for asking hun.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs, I am so so sorry to read ur last post, I totaly understand about the limbo though, and although it's very sad and my heart breaks for you, after all the waiting around at least you can now finally be allowed to process what has happened and be allowed to grieve for your pregnancy, sending big hugs ur way x 

Campn- ive just finally got off the phone to the consultant after my millions of calls pestering him, that's what I mentioned, he said highly suspected ectopic, as with hormones of almost 5000 you should see something in the womb, to which I replied then surely you should have seen something in my tubes if it was ectopic?

I also mentioned if ectopic hormones do continue to double as mine have been, and he said it was unusual, the lady who told me the findings after my scan mentioned to the consultAnt about the 'shadows' that's could be the start of something, she did say there were two possible 'shadows' and we have 3 sets of twins on my mothers side so I also asked is multiples a possibility explaining high hormones but nothing on scan, to which he rreplied it was very possible, I can't keep but feel im grasping at straws,

He said as long as there is no pain he will let me continue to see how my levels go (have another draw on Sunday) and if double again they will look to scan me in a week! I cannot possibly wait that long so will go private maybe monday or Tuesday?? X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs, I am so so sorry to read ur last post, I totaly understand about the limbo though, and although it's very sad and my heart breaks for you, after all the waiting around at least you can now finally be allowed to process what has happened and be allowed to grieve for your pregnancy, sending big hugs ur way x 

Campn- ive just finally got off the phone to the consultant after my millions of calls pestering him, that's what I mentioned, he said highly suspected ectopic, as with hormones of almost 5000 you should see something in the womb, to which I replied then surely you should have seen something in my tubes if it was ectopic?

I also mentioned if ectopic hormones do continue to double as mine have been, and he said it was unusual, the lady who told me the findings after my scan mentioned to the consultAnt about the 'shadows' that's could be the start of something, she did say there were two possible 'shadows' and we have 3 sets of twins on my mothers side so I also asked is multiples a possibility explaining high hormones but nothing on scan, to which he rreplied it was very possible, I can't keep but feel im grasping at straws,

He said as long as there is no pain he will let me continue to see how my levels go (have another draw on Sunday) and if double again they will look to scan me in a week! I cannot possibly wait that long so will go private maybe monday or Tuesday?? X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

For some reason it posted twice and can't delete the 2nd one x


----------



## campn

Wow so he thinks it's ecotopic and doesn't want to get you in for another more detailed scan ASAP!? I'd have thought he'd be scared something would happen to your tube or you hemorrhage. I wouldn't wait that long either seeing as you could lose a tube if it was ecotopic.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

That's what im worried about campn! I'd be devastated if I lost a tube! 

I just feel like you ladies on here know more then they do! I was suggesting things it could possibly mean to him, I thought it would be the other way around x 

If I had a scan today that showed 'shadows' maybe nothing I know, when do u think would be a good idea to go for a private scan? Do u think monday/Tuesday would give me enough time to show something? Even if it's ectopic x


----------



## campn

Keep- I went at 5+6 and they saw the sac and yolk sac but no baby, 4 days later we saw a baby and a heartbeat so it's very possible you'd see something. I'd go on Monday as I'd be worried sick. I hope you get to see your little shy baby!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keeps- I think it's very very very possible everything is fine. Since you didn't track ovulation I would assume you ovulated a couple days later than you suspect. Especially since a couple days can make a huge difference. Of course it could a huge number of things but I wouldn't worry. Your hcg is amazing at this point and if the doc saw a couple shadows twins would make perfect sense. I would just get your blood drawn and if it continues to double (which it will) then go in next week and get a scan to see your babies!


----------



## shaescott

Keeps, that's so weird. It's like the doctors don't know anything. I've heard that the law reducing hours for residents has made new doctors less good, is this doctor young? I would go in Monday definitely because of the chance of an ectopic. Not worth the risk of losing a tube. It's possible that the weird feeling you've had is because it's twins. While I don't want you to get your hopes up, I don't think you should feel down yet. There's still a good chance everything's ok.


----------



## claireybell

Keeps at 5+5 they wouldnt see anything in the tube if it was ectopic, my levels were mega low in the 3-400's range at 6wks, although ectopic pg can be anywhere in abdomen but tubal is over 90% of the time.. 

I agree wit MrsG, its very early & possible dates off abit & all is fine hun :) fingers crossed for you


----------



## pacificlove

So sorry gigs... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good news ladies!

The doctor has added me to her patient list woot woot! 
And her medical assistant said once I start my period to contact her and we'll "get started on the pregnancy and ovulation issue"


----------



## TexasRider

Green- great news! Glad you are getting in with the doctor you liked so much.

no AF yet for me but she usually comes first thing in the morning so I fully expect her to be here tomorrow. And if that's the case im coming home from the grocery store with alcohol... End of story haha


----------



## JLM73

*Keep* I agree with *Claire*...You are not the one grasping at straws - the docs are lol
He mentioned"possible ectopic" and "possible two shadows" because you can sue the hell outta them if something goes Left!
Docs are allll about CYA:winkwink:
I think as stated, you are earlier than you think- and they can't say for 100% that you are 5wk5days if they can't find a sac/bean to measure yet.
Quite possible the implant was later than you think, and twinnies would explain the high beta:hugs:
Hell if lines like yours and a beta like that are "straws" to grasp - YES please! I'll take 2 :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: Awesome *Green Bean*!!


----------



## DobbyForever

So many pages! I will try my best. Still feeling poopy.

Future, sorry your frer came back bfn but you&#8217;re not out yet!

J, does Tylenol does anything for anyone? Lol never met anybody who was like &#8220;Yay for Tylenol!&#8221; but met plenty of people who were like why would I waste my time taking something that doesn&#8217;t work lol

For the preseed convo: I used pressed post DTD for my last bfp. But I never used it before and got pregnant so can&#8217;t really said it did anything or didn&#8217;t.

Keep, you are early. Scans in the 5 week range can be so drastically different. A few days really makes the difference. Remember, numbers can take up to three days to double so don&#8217;t stress just yet. Hugs. I get tons of early scans and what I saw at 5w5d each time was so different. Also, I know they say that after like 5k hcg you can see something, THAT IS BULLS***!!! I would love to meet the person who came up with that rule and punch them. I have had many heart attacks thinking &#8220;Oh I should see something because my hcg is so high!&#8221; Um no. Lol ALSO I just dumped your numbers into that calculator (6 days ago at 291 and today at 4868) that&#8217;s a 36 hour doubling speed!!!! Which is lower than the average for the 1,200 to 6,000 hcg range (72-96 hours). RELAX

PL, I love your bartering system! Hope you get some fresh spermies today!

Gigs, I am so beyond sorry to hear that. I am sending you the biggest hugs. Try not to go dark, we are here for you.

Greenie, congrats on getting the doctor!!!! Also look at that temp going back up. :)

Fluek, sorry you are not sleeping :( I&#8217;m having the opposite problem. I sleep enough but I feel so shitty when I wake up it feels like I haven&#8217;t slept.

J, yeah save the money. Just take care of yourself! I have a good feeling about your pressed and soft cup, too!

Tex, glad AF is staying away. I hope she doesn&#8217;t sneak it late to the party.

AFM, my head is killing me. I was so pissed at lunch. We had a luncheon with catered DELICIOUS Chinese food. I wasn't hungry, took a bite and went to starving, then to nauseated, then to almost throwing up... I have had to do some serious deep breathing today to not vomit everywhere as that is immediate get sent home and I just had too much to get done today at work. No fever yet, but temp was a little on the high side (99.02 instead of 98.6) before bed so not sure if the temp rise was legit or from being sick.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- sorry you're feeling bad. Honestly I'm just waiting to come down with something I swear. My sister called me and said she had strep throat. We spent time with her Wednesday so we have been exposed. Fingers crossed we don't get it 

I hav no doubt AF is coming she will be here in the morning and even worse is the fact that my husband told me today that he has to go on a business trip during my fertile week next cycle... I'm almost out before I even start next cycle. But hopefully we can get some bd in before he leaves and then when he gets home and hope for the best


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, no real reason. At first I was really excited thinking I really have my bases covered and then I was like okay mind turn off. I felt fidgety too. Ugh, it's a rare occurrence for me but it happens occasionally.

Keep, I agree with J they want to CYA (cover your (their) @$$). I would try to relax, I know it's hard when you are upset. 

Greenie, awesome news about your new DR.

Dobby, sorry you feel like poo. Maybe the flu coming on. Get plenty of rest and lots of fluid. Tylenol will reduce your fever too.

Texas, ah that stinks. I still hope you get bfp and don't have to worry about your fertile week.


----------



## pacificlove

Everyone is just feeling down today so :hugs: to all..

As for me, I did get a lunch time :spermy: load from dh. ROFL. I hope some stayed way up in there. I need one to do it's job and an egg. Too much to ask?


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks Dobs!! I hope you feel better soon :) really want a glass of wine but hate to chance it!

Mrs Green I am happy you got in with the Doctor you wanted!!

Hugs to everyone! It's been a rough day in here which must mean good things are coming :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, sounds like your body is fighting off the ickiness. Have you tested again recently?

Yay Green!!! I'm so excited for you. There is nothing better than having a doctor you can trust. Hopefully it'll end up being a prenatal visit though :winkwink: 

PL, you sneaky little minx! Btw, what's with your ticker? 

J, did you say new donor guy had an SA done? Just wondering, how'd it look? Also, good luck with sales tomorrow :) i'm torn between trying to sell eggs in the morning and sleeping all day.

New symptom here, wondering if this is normal or not or i just slept on the couch funny...it almost feels like my skin is sore, or like sore muscles, but super shallow. My skin is sore to pressure from under my chin down my back and right past my shoulders. I don't even know. No fever or anything. 

Also, my stupid dog dragged bloody pads out of the trash. He's done this before, but the idea of it all this time just made me start crying. I'm also having a hard time dealing with the fact that most of my closest friends are knocked up. 

Blah. Sorry to keep ranting about this.


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously, today is not panning out well for us :( Except PL and her pie and her "pie". Fluek, you aren't the only one who went there in your mind. Also, did anybody flash back to "American Pie" because she did say it was apple lol

G, I tested this morning because no restraint. I thought I saw something at first but it was definitely just my mind playing tricks. So shrugs. BUT on the bright side I can now definitely say that the potential of a missed surge/O on CD 10 is out. I should have spotted today if so. If my temp is still up tomorrow then I can also say an O up to CD 12 is out and then I can definitively say I Oed CD 15. Which is bittersweet. I'll know I'm out, but at least I'll KNOW.

Also Gigs, I say do both! Sell eggs for a bit then go treat yourself/ rest the rest of the day. That way you take care of you but also do something that would put a smile on your face. Btw, are the ducks laying pretty regularly now/ how many eggs a day are you getting?

AND :hugs: Do not apologize for voicing your feelings. Don't bottle those up. A loss hurts and it always hurts, and having it unintentionally or intentionally rubbed in your face sucks. I went in to work today and my coworker's 12 hour old baby's picture was blown up and posted on the wall. It sucks. Do you have a can your dog can't get into? My destructo pup chewed up my pregnancy journal. THANK GOD my fiancé was home with me when she did it or I probably would have hit her. He literally had to grab me and hold me as I screamed/cried/went bat shit for a moment. So you are definitely in good company.


----------



## gigglebox

I def need to get a can with a lid. Used to have one but not anymore...

Your american pie reference made me giggle. 

Sorry to hear about the blown up baby pic. My facebook also had my friend's announcement of her baby's sex all big and right top of my news feed when i went to check messages this morning, complete with sonogram. Sometimes this shit hardly feels coincidental. Ugh. 

Idek what to say about your temps. This stuff is so over my head...i know i'd obsess like crazy if i charted.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm too sick to obsess so it works out lol

But yeah you would think Mark Z would come up with some sort of newsfeed filter for TTC women or women with losses that filters out posts that contain words like baby or sonogram or whatever given he and his wife had difficulty conceiving. He would be totally sympathetic to the cause.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- never ever ever apologize for how you're feeling. A loss is tragic no matter when or how it goes. This site and especially this thread is for anything and everything try related or not. Huge hugs to you. Cry or feel whatever you want as much as you want. No matter the type of loss, miscarriage or otherwise there's no right way to deal. 


Dobs- sorry you feel poopy. And I totally thought American pie!! 

Pl- glad you got some swimmers. I don't think it's too much to ask for just one! lol

J- good luck on the sales tomorrow!

Future- I agree. This thread has had too much crap going on lately. We're due for some good. 

Thanks to everyone for being happy for me and my new doc!


----------



## DobbyForever

Rant: I hate being sick.

I ordered a small The Works pizza from Papa John's (yay a $1 door dash fee!). I was STARVING! Like stomach rumbling hungry. I eat one tiny slice and then one bite into the second I want to vomit. But I tell myself to finish the second slice because it's the smaller sized slices and I need more than one in my tummy. By the time I finish the second and managed not to puke everywhere, I am STARVING AGAIN


----------



## campn

Green- So glad your doc got back to you! I think you're on your way to your certain BFP that you waited for long! You should take your charts with you so you've prove. They can't fight you when you've prove!

Dobby- So sorry you're feeling so sick, but good girl for eating anyway. I think there's a bug going around here cause everyone I know is getting sick so maybe it's that time of the year everywhere. Take it easy. 

Gigs- I would have lost it with the dog too. Please don't feel like you can't rant and complain I think you're in the right place to do that. I'd have felt so sad and a little angry seeing those pregnancy and birth announcements. Seeing each announcement when you TTC truly made my heart ache a bit but you'll get your turn! I still haven't posted anything on my Facebook and I don't know if I'll even do.

I remember you mentioning you had a heart shaped uterus, do you think the baby just implanted on the wrong spot??


----------



## DobbyForever

A kid in my grade level but not my class projectile you know what all over the office yesterday so I am counting myself lucky. I feel much better now. Temp is only 98.7 tonight :)


----------



## Jezika

Hi ladies, I have been looking for a couple more threads to join and have been creepily stalking this one for a while. Is there room for a little one? You all seem so supportive and funny and laid back and all that good stuff. I want.


----------



## DobbyForever

Come on in! Grab a seat, cozy up, and tell us your story :). Always room for a new friend


----------



## Jezika

Ooh, why thank you! Very gracious, just as I suspected. 

I'm usually far too verbose, so I'm going to try to keep it short: I'm 30, DH is... 34 (almost forgot!). Married June 2014. Live in Toronto, both moved here from UK seven years ago. Dated for just over eight years. We have two cats. We're obsessed with the two cats. It's weird. I'm in grad school for clinical psychology. Refuse to wait till my graduation 4,000 years away before we TTC. Started TTC in Jan, thought "obv. it'll happen instantly 'cause I was always promised even a sniff of sperm would get me preggers." Not so. Found this forum. Liked the people on this forum. Developed POAS, IC and temping obsession. Took a week to find cervix. Cervix remains a mystery regardless. Am going on temps, OPKs and CM alone. Have fibroids, but apparently not bad. May have PCOS, but doc not convinced. Wondering how anyone ever has kids. Also seeing nothing but babies on Facebook. I like people who also complain about it. And that's really it.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Good news ladies!
> 
> The doctor has added me to her patient list woot woot!
> And her medical assistant said once I start my period to contact her and we'll "get started on the pregnancy and ovulation issue"

Excellent news MrsG!! It be typical now that you will fall preggers this cycle hehe :)


----------



## claireybell

Hi Jezika! :wave: welcome to the dark side haha! This thread is great for a rant, offloading & general chat about ttc and everything, i love it & i been hooked for months, have some awesome ladies on here to join in with :) are your cycles regular, well monthly as such? If so, i doubt Polycycstic Ovaries. I swear Drs like to just guess alot of time *sigh*

Your charts looking good :thumbup: when do you plan on testing? :) 

Well done Dobs for keeping Pizza down, i ordered a Dominoes last nigh, large, pepperoni passion, just for me as SO was up the pub, is it disgusting that i ate nearly half?.. I couldve been sick i felt do full & had indigestion uhhh lol!! 

Hope you start feeling better over the wknd though & get some rest in.

No need to apologise for venting Gigs :hugs: loss is hard & suddenly facebook & everyone outside seems to be pg or just had babies! We are here for you hun :hugs: X


----------



## gigglebox

Des just woke up screaming his ass off. Wtf. Milk is his cure all, he's happy now with a sippy.

Hi Jez! Welcome :) we do especially love fellow poasa's as we seem to have a bit of line porn addiction here. Also, i'd love to see some kitty photos :D 

Campn, i thought about that (egg implanting in the wrong spot). It's a possibility but unfortunately we'll never know.

We talked about sticking to our original plan, i.e. Holding off until June to ttc again. I'm not sure how to feel about that...part of me wants to give it one last go for a fall baby, but i also have a lot of anxiety around ttc, even moreso now. Ugh, unexpected pregnancy was the perfect solution. Oh well.

I forget who mentioned getting a dog to fill the baby void, but i'm sooooo right there with you. Except i really want to adopt a cat. Hubs would shoot me. Then the cat.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you should get the cat :) i luuuuuuve kittens, i would so have another but not sure how our 2 cats would take it :-/

You should go by what your heart tells you hun, maybe the less stress of not ttc again may make you fall pg.. & if you happen to fall pg inbetween thats a bonus :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Hope Des went back off to sleep ok after his Milk :) & you get some shut eye


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, that was me who mentioned that. I would love another well mannered Chihuahua. Oh I still have yet to post a pic but mine is chocolate colored. Or I'd be happy to get a German Shepherd, however. I'd like I fenced on yard for the GS. We live I'd sat 1/2 mile from the road but it's still 55 msh when you get there. Do not apologize for venting, you need to get it out. I'm used to people venting, people will randomly start talking to me when we are out places sometimes lol. Also, if you really want to try again let hubby know. I will probably ntnp next fertile window as we want to avoid Christmas baby.

Dobby, I'm glad your temp is done. Hopefully, your immune system successfully won the war against the virus. Papa John's isn't bad. I wish they'd have their buffalo chicken pizza again. They are the only pizza place that delivers to me. Oh and oddly enough I've never watched American Pie but know several references.

J, good luck today. I hope you sell lots and lots of pastries. Hope the weather is good too.

CB it's okay you ate half the pizza. I've managed to do that before when really hungry. Congrats on your onion :)

Jezika welcome. I have stalked from the beginning so no worries. I hope your ttc journey is short. I also thought 1 month with unprotected sex would result in pregnancy, boy, I was wrong. 

AFM, CH today. Woohoo. I did put that positive opk from Thursday in abd still got them. My theory is I Od late Wednesday and I had my peed or drank much so I hadn't got rid of my surge descent.


----------



## JLM73

I can in NO way catch up right now as I need to get on the road to market in 15 mins...still gotta load the car and print biz cards....so umm yea.... would tell you all Good morning...but that was yeasterday...yup ....baked labeled and packaged allllll night....Have been up 24 hrs now and moarket in snot done till 8 hrs from now :rofl:
(insert maniacal laughter here) ugghh....coffee....cuban....posthaste....
Note to self....be less ambitious...


----------



## wookie130

Keep- I can't even speculate. Hold off on the ectopic thoughts for now. I'm kind of thinking that you had a shitty ultrasound, personally, but there's really no way around the whole wait-and-see thing. If it IS ectopic, you could begin having shoulder pain and other weird symptoms (or just outright agony) around the 7 week mark...and that's about all I know. It is very possible that baby was hiding, and that things were just not terribly visible, either. The good news, is that your hcg has gone up, and has doubled within the 48 hour window...and now, it's even higher. Limbo sucks. This is why I despise early pregnancy...too many unknowns, and so much uncertainty. Hugs to you, girl. :hugs: Hang in there, and take it one hour at a time, if need be.

Gigs- Again, I'm so sorry. At least you now KNOW, so you can at least deal with the reality of it, hard as it is. At 5 weeks gestation, it won't get much more difficult than what you've already been experiencing. You may be more crampy than during AF, and may have periods of heavy bleeding, and then it will lighten up again, and it may last a couple of days longer than AF, or possibly just abruptly stop, also. :hugs: A loss is a loss is a loss...they hurt at 4 weeks, and they hurt at 14 weeks. I've been in both situations, and both were extremely emotionally painful for me. Take care of yourself, and do what you have to do to be good to YOU...right now would be a totally acceptable time for you to self-indulge in whatever gives you comfort. :wine: <3


----------



## gigglebox

Flueky, I prefer my chihuahuas long haired  but they are such a cute breed. Ah, sounds like us, our home is pretty close to a 55mph road that we live right off of. It made me nervous before but my older dog is a slow mover and my younger one listens...mostly. He does wonder towards it from time to time which makes me super nervous. We throw an orange vest on him if he's out off leash. Older dog doesn't get that priviledge because he's all but deaf and won't come when called. We put up a temporary fence with steaks and coated wire fencing out back which is what they usually use during the day. It was $175 for all the materials and i set it up in about 2 hours. Beats the heck out of a $2000 wood fence! We'd like one eventually but we were house poor when we set up the wire fence. Now we're duck poor.

And YAY for crosshairs! :dance:


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you wookie :hugs: my usual periods linger for 12 days (my sides are out of sync) so i'm actually thinking this will be quicker than normal, which would be welcome. 

So sorry you've been there with the losses, too. I wish knowing that they were pretty common helped, but it doesn't really take the pain away. I guess it does help knowing that we aren't like that super rare 1 in 1000000 person who had a miscarriage (you know, if they were in fact rare). Then we'd be all "why me?!"...Ugh....i hope that makes sense. Anyway at least we have more empathy towards others in these situations. Silver lining?

Maybe just an early morning sleepy rant.


----------



## TexasRider

AF showed up just this morning. Thankful to be back to a 28 day cycle. Hope it stays that way. 

Giggle- sorry things didn't work out. You've got some time to figure out if you want to ntnp or TTC or avoid or whatever you decide is best. Hang in there girl. You're in my prayers. 

Dobs- hope you are feeling better this morning.

J- good luck at the market this morning! Hope you make lots of cash!!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Texas sorry period showed up :( was holding out hope for you! Still, new cycle, looking forward until the big 'O' ;) 

Thanks Flueks :) an onion ahh!! I was waiting to see when your CH's would appear! & lotsa bd'ing i see hehe!! :thumbup: 

There was left over pizza aswell this morning so ive just had a slice with my chunky Minestrone soup lol


----------



## TexasRider

Well as far as the big "O" for this new cycle. Hubs is going to be out of town on business during the most important time of my fertile week. The best we can hope for is have a morning quickie on Wednesday before he leaves. By the time he gets back on Sunday I will have already ovulated... Boo


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up in the morning but just had to say I misread when gigs said we have line porn addiction as just porn ><. Omg I was thinking girrrrrrl I am not addicted. I don't even like it that much hahaha tmi

Anyway my temp is waaaay down now lol 97.89 which is prime AF temp so either she comes today and I did O CD 10 or I Oed CD 15 and am 8dpo (I have seen similar drops mid lp twice around 7/8dpo). FF fam votes cd 15 nothing else will give my crisshairs


----------



## DobbyForever

Nicknames/ vagueness because 6am Saturday 

Baker babe, hope all goes well with the little piggies at the market and you go wee wee wee all the way home. Wait isn't that rhyme morbid or a metaphor for something?

Duckmaster Darling, will he go out to pulling out? We both have anxiety in common, so I'm a little worried you will stay in ttc mode in your mind even if you aren't technically ttc. But you probably have more restraint than me. Hugs June is not too far away if that's what you two truly settle on. You know what is best.

Chewy Chihuahua how's yo momma, get a fence and shepherd instead. Lol. Trust. Nothing makes a bad day amazing like a legit hug from a 40+ Lb beast of a dog

Shooby doop newbie, so sorry to hear ttc has taken a while. Did you mean start Jan 2015 or last month January? Have you gone to your doctor if it is taking over a year? Hopefully this is your cycle. You are right at home with charting/poas addicts :)

Funion Onion, you said something that made me smile. I forget what.

Don't mess with Texas, sorry AF showed up but yay for a 28 day cycle!

I am missing people but that is all I remember. Love you all though going to potty then go back to bed

Oh and hey. I was in a TON of pain and misery with my losses, should I not have been? I just assumed it was normal. But my 9 is everybody else's like 6 lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Who ever said getting a dog to fill a void or whatever (I read it in gigs post not the original) um how do you think we ended up with a puppy? Hahahah it was a totally " we can't have a baby we'll get a puppy" moment from hubs. And I'm like 90% sure everyone else thinks that too.m since we got him like 3 weeks after the loss. 

Welcome jez! This is the best thread. I wish it was as easy as getting a whip and then BOOM bfp! So you started Ttc last month? And the doctor already ran test? Mine wouldn't even look at me without it being minimum of 6-8 months. You got lucky. Why does your doc think you have pcos?


----------



## Flueky88

J, go make some money then get some sleep. I'm a bit of a diva about sleep. I just don't function well. I also even before ttc rarely drink caffeine. 

Gigs, will have to think about that. I've always loved German Shepherd. The last one we had I was 4 years old and I lost it because it followed me to the park and some neighbors saw me walking alone. Rex wouldn't get in their car. Yeah I really freaked mom out. Miss Independent for sure. He was an awesome dog and I hate I lost him. It's really crazy the perception the world gives on getting pregnant and miscarriage rates. Really sad.

Texas, sorry about AF get you some wine! Stranger things happen as far as conceiving with one BD opportunity. 

CB, yes I was excited to temp this morning lol. I can't believe we did so awesome on BD. We did all we could at least, if I'm not prego it wasn't meant to happen.

Dobby :hugs: you have every right to feel pain and misery from your losses. 

Greenie, I think I may get a dog next month if it doesn't happen. I'll have to talk to DH first lol

AFM, I feel really positive. Maybe I'm crazy but I feel like I'll get my bfp. I'm actually considering buying some frer and testing next Sunday.


----------



## TexasRider

Flueky im going for beer but yeah I will be drinking tonight! Yay for crosshairs too! Good luck with the TWW.


----------



## Jezika

Clairey - My cycles are indeed regular. Well, always 24-26 days long, with a couple o' stragglers one day either side over the years, and I've never missed a period. Still, Dr. Google scares you with the whole "silent annovulation" thing. Of course. So other than PCO appearance on my recent U/S (and it wasn't like that two years ago), I don't have the classic profile. I DID, however, have acne for a long time, but got rid of it with accutane. As for testing, I already tested thrice, like a proper keener, and am now trying to hold out till at least tomorrow when AF should be due. My temps are dropping, though, so I'm guessing AF is honouring her obligations. Still, what I find bizarre is that I had bad cramping two days ago but nothing since, and sore breasts a few days ago that have gotten less sore. The body is so weird.

Gig - I would definitely encourage adopting a cat! Or you can even foster (actually, you can do that with dogs too), so that way it's not a longterm commitment and usually the vet bills are paid for. I've snuggled a LOT of cats and a cute little chihuahua that way. I've attached a pic of my cats just for you. They're handsome little weirdos. The siamese one obviously has blue eyes and the white one has one eye yellow and one eye... pinky blue!

Dobby/Mrs. Green - Indeed I only started TTC last month! Real fresh, I know! Was I expecting miracles!? In any case, I had gone to the doc because of concern re: fibroids. I maaaaay have suggested to the doctor that we'd been trying for around six months. So the U/S checked out my fibroids and also noted "PCO appearance" (as well as an enlarged right kidney, if you must know). Doc said the PCO appearance is odd because my ovaries looked fine two years ago (when I had U/S for kidney-related reasons) so she just said keep TTC and they'll do a U/S in two months to check on everything. She also did bloodwork to see if I was healthy for TTC and said if nothing happens in another 5-6 months, she'll refer me to a fertility specialist of OB-GYN or RE or whichever one it is (actually, why ARE there so many?).
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-11.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs.green2015

I absolutely LOVE that you lied to your doctor because I think we all do it hahaha although lately I haven't had to because I really haven't been ovulating. I think you'll get a bfp soon! 
Also your kitties are soooo cute. I love cats one of them is my baby and she looks just like your long haired one, except grey instead of white.



J/dobs/Campn/CB/all other bbt charters! 
What do you make of my temps? I feel like they're up and down and up and down.. Lol part of me wants to stay positive that I've ovulated but the other part is like... let it go. It's not happening.


----------



## Jezika

Mrs. Green - ooh I've always just trusted FF (okay, by always I mean since I started using it a few weeks ago). So it's possible that it sees an ovulatory pattern that's not there? I was worried I hadn't ovulated because of the weird dip (fallback rise?) and the fact that the second phase temps weren't that much higher, but then was relieved when FF eventually put in crosshairs. In that sense, your chart looks a bit like mine, but maybe it's different from your usual pattern? For what it's worth, when I was obsessively going through the chart galleries on FF, I saw a LOT of up and down charts for successful pregnancies, even ones that dipped below the coverline a few times post-O.


----------



## campn

Green- I really think you ovulated and I hope you did! Your temps are all above the cover line even though they're erratic, but I've had worse temps than that! Fingers crossed cause your BD is perfect!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- the only reason I question mine is because I haven't ovulated the last three month (since my mc) and I'm hoping cycle 4 I Finally do. Also, because I never got a positive opk. I'm no chart expert but I think your looks good especially since you are also using opks and it was positive. 


Campn- thanks girl. The opk and dotted cross hairs are throwing me off!


----------



## campn

Greenie- When was your positive opk??


----------



## mrs.green2015

The opk that was closest to positive (about 70% of the control line) was on cd 15 n


----------



## campn

Green- If it turned positive the next day or so then I would agree with FF with when you probably ovulated! I think it gave you dotted lines because you didn't put cm or OPKS in.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here's the problem... Later that bight and the next day is was lighter (about 50% of control line) and then completely negative after that I tested 2-3 times a day with super concentrated tribe.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Here's the problem... Later that bight and the next day is was lighter (about 50% of control line) and then completely negative after that I tested 2-3 times a day with super concentrated tribe.

You probably just missed it! Mine always turned super light once I ovulated so that's what probably happened with you. I just don't miss it cause I test like 7 times a day :p


----------



## DobbyForever

I think you Oed and your temps are just erratic which can be normal. Haven't you always brought up opk darkness issues though? I can't remember. Sorry just woke up. Opks don't work for like 3% of people

Jes, real fresh. Cute. And we lie all the time to get what we want. I have pushed back an lmp to get a blood test or fibbed/exaggerated bleeding to get a scan. Double edged sword there. If I just let things go I would have never know about twins last loss. And something about two made it worse.

Fluek, agreed fostering could be fun. And maybe you end up falling in love with your foster dog and adopting it. I looooved my cats and one day I want a Bengal from my friend who needs them, but I was a house when that happens.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well I got my almost positive. And then held again and with my very next urine I tested it was lighter. And they were both 3.5 hour hold with like nothing to drink (I was totally dehydrating myself for these test lol)


----------



## claireybell

Jezika your cats are sooo cute :) 

MrsG your temps are still above cover line, i agree with Camps on the dotted line theory with no cm or opk details listed, my chart before i fell pg was really scattered up down up down! Your def in with a good running this cycle Mrs :)

My friends just literally ovulated aswell & she sends me opk pics all the time Lol! She was negative lightish colour one evening, did the next day very late morning it was a tad darker & then negative again later that day but had some ewcm that morning so i guess she ov'd overnight, sometimes you can sneeze & miss it lol!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! I really appreciate it! I'll continue to be positive. Plus now I can poas with a valid reason! Haha


----------



## Jezika

I wasn't sure about my OPKs either. There were faint lines that built up and up but were always definitely much fainter than control, and then I decided to test one afternoon (usually did them in the morning - rookie mistake, I know) and it was probably like 95-98% of control. By the next morning it was faint again. I took that as a positive or assumed I'd missed the surge. FF said I ovulated the same day. Truly, your chart looks undoubtedly biphasic and much different from the previous month, so that's good. And I do also think I remember seeing that the crosshairs are dotted when there is only one fertility sign to go on, but luckily temps are most reliable for determining if O happened. 

Does anyone else get excited/nervous when they check their temp in the morning?


----------



## DobbyForever

Day 10 of positive opks... Upside the last few days have been lighter though still positive

Jez, I get nervous the night before and again when the therm beeps ready lol. Better than a hpt sometimes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jezika

Dobby, are those false positive HPTs on your chart? I imagine you mentioned them earlier on in the thread - I'm just curious. Hope it's okay to ask!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I have no idea.... It's so weird. I feel like you always get the weird things lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I had some pretty convincing in the time limit lines on three dollar tree tests and two are they there, aren't they there squinters on old style frers. But that blood test was <1. The second gyn messaged and said the lines were faint so the tests must not have been accurate... I almost responded all caps that a line is a fucking line you should know that, but I took a mindful breath and got over it lol. But I am getting nothing but negatives now so nbd. Just curious to see if today's temp dip means af is coming.

Greenie, I really feel broken over the last loss. Something just does not feel right about my body. I know I am overreacting but idk. It's been a shit show since October for me.


----------



## laila 44

Can I join this thread??? It seems like so much fun! I'm bored over in second trimester :( hope I don't sound like a creeper. You ladies seem super sweet xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey Laila! How is your little girl growing in there? I stalk your posts every now and then to keep an eye on my old bump buddy.


----------



## claireybell

Dobby that opk is still very positive! Its very bizarre as you had the temp shift.. Ive never known such a long LH surge lol! 

Laila hey ;) ive seen you about in 2nd Tri :wave:


----------



## campn

Dobby- Have you had ovarian cysts before!? It could make your OPKS turn positive like that for weeks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Laila- welcome! 


CB- forgot to tell you congrats on the onion!!

Dobs-
Have you talked to your doctor? After my loss or maybe my bfp I'm not sure I just feel so in tune with my body. I just know something weird is going on. Maybe that's why I'm so confused with the ovulation. I think we know our bodies better than we think. Those women instincts are very true! 
I think if you feel off, something is off.


----------



## claireybell

thankyou MrsG :) 

I def agree on when girls know somethings not quite right with their bodies! 

Campn, i never thought about that but yes, cysts can do funky things to your body!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I think I remember reading about a type of ovarian cyst that could cause lots of positive opks. Way to go.

Dobby, I think you should request an ultrasound. They could check for a cyst. I had one cyst when I was 14, I had AF for a month and that's how I knew something was wrong. It can really screw up your hormones, fixable, but still. I may think about fostering a pet. 

Greenie, I feel like looking at your chart, you Od,. I will say this, if I didn't feel confident that I Od, it turned out that I didn't. I got a peak on a CB advanced opk and I didn't feel like it was right (I ended up Oing 2 weeks later). In December when I was temping I got CH, I didn't feel like anything else pointed to O and I was super stressed. FF then took my CH away around "5dpo". However, your temps are better than what mine were and I know you are scared because of your past experience lately.

Welcome Laila. Congrats on 2nd tri


----------



## DobbyForever

I almost lost my first pregnancy to a uterine cyst and I lost my second pregnancy to an overgrown ovarian cyst. With the pain localized to my lower, right abdomen and the weird bleeding I had my gyn checked my ovary with her fingers, the pressing, and an ultrasound. No sign of a cyst or ruptured cyst. I did have, what seemed to me, an abnormally large amount of follicles growing in both of my ovaries but she said that in a woman of my reproductive age it is normal to see multiple follicles in each ovary at any given time. But I haven't been in since the beginning of this month. I also don't typically get bad cysts unless I am pregnant. So who knows.

So as of right now my doctor thinks I'm fine


----------



## campn

Maybe you're just hyper-ovulating then. I'm not sure what exactly comes with that or how it could effect OPKS but it does seem like you release multiple eggs every month and that's probably when you got pregnant with twins! Maybe your body just keeps maturing follicles over and over but none released yet??


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe. :shrug: who knows. I know my temp shifted but you ladies saw how much lower it is than it should be. Just wish I could talk to my ovary


----------



## campn

Dobby- Hehehe have you seen that sex an the city episode when charlotte's vagina got depressed!? And her doctor told her to keep a vagina journal. 

"Dear vagina, why so blue!?" 
"Dear vagina, guess who I have a crush on!?"

I second you starting an ovary journal!


----------



## laila 44

Hey dobby!!! Miss u girl!! Glad you are doing well :) I'm miserable :( I gained a ton of weight and feel like shit. Can't wait to be done tbh. This pregnancy has taken a tole on me.... No energy. How have u been??


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn, my journal would contain much more obscenities.
Dear Ovary, whiskey tango foxtrot are you foxtrot ing doing?!

Laila, I am sorry to hear this pregnancy is so rough on you. :(. Hoping DH is stepping up and taking care of you! You can do it though. Just hang in there, you are more than halfway. :hugs:

Um I'm faking it until I make it lol. Checked my cervix. Can't find it lol but what I pulled out didn't have any blood


----------



## Jezika

Oh man, I'm glad I'm not the only one who sucks at finding their cervix. I was telling a friend about all this CM and CP checking and how sometimes it should feel like the tip of a nose and sometimes like a lip and she was a little freaked out. And her boyfriend was just wide-eyed. Is it just me, or does anyone else think the cervix looks like the tip of a tiny ding-dong?

ETA: I don't mean MY cervix in particular, which I've not had the pleasure of actually seeing, but general images you find online.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg lol had anyone SEEN their cervix though? I have never been able to find it. I know it is there because SO hits it hard when we DTD sometimes. During our bd a thon it had definitely come down. Unpleasant. He bruised it once hahah good times


----------



## laila 44

I find mine used to come down right before my period. Before that it would disappear into oblivion...


----------



## mrs.green2015

would it not be so cool to see your own cervix? Lol 

I've found that I can only find it if my foot is on MY toilet. Not the toilet at my moms or at work or on anything similarly tall only on MY toilet. I think it has to be the exact height or I can't reach it.


----------



## shaescott

Welcome to all the new people!

I've never not been able to find my cervix lol, when it's high I can just barely get my finger around it (like its a knob and I get to the end of the knob if that makes sense?). 

My CM today is creamy but there's barely any at all, it's like nothing. Cervix is still on the high side. I'm on CD 37 now. 12 days more to meet my record of cycle length lol.


----------



## Jezika

Haha I love the special cervix-locating toilet. 

I locate mine in the shower, and I am pretty sure it's always quite high up and hanging off to one side like it's slightly drunk. Also, when I first started looking for it and couldn't find it, I realized I was actually going too far into the cavernous recesses. It was hiding out to one side all along.


----------



## pacificlove

I'd love to have a good look at the ovaries.. Ha-ha wouldn't that make conception a lot easier. Haha


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Helllooooo* Jez and Laila!*
I'm the :jo: of this thread at 42, and the same way Dobster gets all the weird symptoms...I get all of the weird men/donors:smug:
Yup!,,,This girl...Right here:haha:
I've worked hard to secure this status as Resident Train Wreck- that frequently veers into the illicit, lude, and down right scandalous! - so no funny business you two with trying to make a move on my turf:trouble:
If you have been stalking- surely you have read the donor chronicles thus far:dohh:
Hoping this last one did the trick as I pulled out all the stops , short of actually commandeering his testicles as my own:rofl:

So..I've been up 35 hrs now,,,bear with me hehe.
Figures market was not all that busy when I show up with a crapton of pastries ready to make $300+...ended up with like $150 :growlmad: Gotta find a deep freezer tomoro cheap cuz I am NOT baking all that again next wknd!

BTW I am soooorrree omg feet, legs, back, sitting in a nice (cold grr) Vanilla Honey bath- smells so good, but mhy tub is huge and the hot water keeps running out!!!
I really needed a just shy of scalding soak!

Let's see Oh Love Chis!! Dobs n Gigs- used to breed and show them- long as they go out ALOT with you and you let alot of ppl hold em, they skip the shaky nervous thing. Mine were awesome-- ruled the house over the Amstaff and the Danes :haha
Excuse any typos- wet hands trying to type on laptop with sketchy table lol= just asking for a final destination moment!

What else- Oh Jez! Super cute kitty - I have 2 Siamese adopted- 1 standard and 1 "flamepoint" which I never knew about till I adopted mine!?
They act like dogs lol, love water too- they don't lap from the bowl, they put a paw in, bring it up like a scoop and lick from their paws:shock: weird- oh and you have the original type- US crazy Americans have huge chunky ones with round heads lol:shrug:
That is our country- make big bigger, small smaller, colors - albino bla ba :haha:
Currently we have my 2 chunky siamese ( 22lbs and 25 lbs OMG) and moms old diabetic one eyes Birman( Not Burmese) He looks like a long haired siamese with striking blue eyes...uh eye...one got infected so it was removed :(
Now he breaths like Darth Vader lol- Oh and a 180 gal :fish: tank with koi, and um yea, 130lbish Bullmastiff....who one day will be calm so I can show him...may need to sedate him lol

Laila OOOH:dance: Welcome you and a Girl?
I'm a die hard team blue- worked the sway hard so hope it works at alllll then works out to be a boy lol. Worked with DS:shrug: he's 5

Hmm Oh *Gigglybits*! You are free to rant your asssss off. If I can get on the soap box about my bat sh*t mom, certainly you are more on topic !

*CB*:cry::cry::cry: ( in honor of your ONION)!

*Dobsaliscious* LOVED your nickname recap hehe
Sorry you have been :sick:

Oh and new ladies I am also the one most guilty of shamelessly using any and every emoji/smiley I can ....:blush: in an effort to distract from my very long posts


----------



## JLM73

Oh geez:dohh:
Forgot to add I DID see my cervix back when I was a surro the doc scoped up in there before the Hysterosalpingogram ....no idea why they checked MY tubes as I was just the oven not the recipe maker!!?? But yea...all the meds pre transfer basically mimic preggo- so progest shots and estrogen daily etc, lots of cm everyday and Ew, it looked like a Pink tip of a Winky Like Jez said...but one that is oozing white creamy fluid....were I making a porn the bow chica wow wow music would have been in the background:sick:
The doc was like Oh PERFECT!!:huh:
Nothing like having a 70 yr old man probin all up in your kool aid and putting it on a big ass screen for all to see!! I HATE internal US probes ...gah


----------



## JLM73

Attn: TTCers...My Nip Tips hurt....
and I fudged my bbt for charting purposes as I never went to sleep sinced ystrdy morning lol- And WTF?? FF Stilllll would not give me CHs when I clearly had a shift!!
I had to go to FAM mode to get CHs WTH is goin on with FF??
fam is supposed to need 6 elevated temps and I def don't have 6 from the CHs they put:shrug: Oh well...at least they are on the right O day now ...


----------



## mrs.green2015

4dpo already j? When are you planning to test?


----------



## DobbyForever

J did you drop donor like a hot potato or you ghosting him? What happened there


----------



## JLM73

Dobs donor acted his age last we met lol cd13 turn OFF
No he actually is 100% sticking to what we agreed. He will only know as much as I let him:shrug: just wants to know if BFP, and pics in future, but if BFN he's willing to keep being my donor...hoping this time works fricking cycle 15 lol


----------



## JLM73

Oh MrsG likely 9dpo as usual :blush:


----------



## Flueky88

J, it's okay. I was going to wait until I was late but I've caved and will plan to test 11dpo the 28th. I even brought out my old frer because they expire soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J 9dpo is perfectly sane by my standards. Glad he is still willing to donate to the cause, but really hoping you don't need it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J 9dpo is great! 

I would like to test tomorrow (7dpo-ish) but I'm holding out.


----------



## FutureMrs

Hoping you all get BFP :) what kind of thermometers do you lovely ladies use!


----------



## JLM73

*future* I am using the cheapie from walmart like $7-8 Reli On brand - 4 digits
I like them. My last one from 6 yrs ago still works, but when I started TTC this time I just felt better starting with a new one:shrug:

As for testing, I got 2 past bfps SUPER squinters at 9 dpo DS and twins, but was using 10 miu strips on 1 and 15 miu on the other- both the PM of 9dpo...I only :blush: cuz in TTC math-ology 9dpo means more like 8dpo :rofl:
Last time 10 dpo for me STILL turned into pm of 8 dpo:haha:
So that will be Thursday this time( 9dpo)
Funny thing is the TWW used to go soooo slow, now that it's been a zillion cycles of BFNs... it seems to go faster cuz I'm not in a hurry to see and blank tests :roll:


----------



## FutureMrs

J I Really have a good feeling for you this time around! Loads of baby dust going your way!! 

I wonder if there's a big difference between the cheapie and something like the Wink by Kindara, I've been debating splurging on that but I'll feel pretty stupid if it happens quickly for us once we actively start trying and I've wasted that type of money on a thermometer lol


----------



## campn

J- I also feel good about this cycle for you Hun! 9 DPO can't get here soon enough. 

We just got back from another hockey game, this time a minor league game here in Orlando and DS's first ever game. He did pretty good really I was surprised! 

Also these minor league players are pretty anti-climatic compared to the pros. A little disappointed :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future I never have heard of that but I just googled it. Don't do it! My thermometer was like $8 at target!


----------



## campn

Future- Not sure how much those are but my $7 Amazon thermometer worked like a charm! I don't believe in gimmicks unless they're made by Apple! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy reply future I use the cvs one $13 or $11. Works for me no muss no fuss. Only ever replace mine when I lose them or dogs eat them

Campn Ds is adorabld


----------



## Jezika

Holy sheeyat JLM, you must have a bestselling bio! Master pie baker, surrogate, donor user and zookeeper!? I must confess I only stalked from like thread page 740 or something, and even though I would probably have to drop out of school to get through the 700 other pages before the end of the year, I am *seriously* tempted to do that in order get the low down on everything. And yes, my siamese is a wedge head, but not the crazy extreme kind. I actually would prefer him to be an apple head (or a chunky-head/fat-head/round-head or whatever you called yours... the page is gone now) because I believe they're healthier, but this guy's adopted from the shelter so we didn't get to choose (oh man, me saying that reminds me of this). And I'm loving the emoji over-usage. You totally fooled me into thinking you'd only written, like, two sentences. I type seas of text so I could definitely learn a thing or two. After this post, gratuitous emojis from me all the way. You're welcome.

P.S. Obviously you should mail us all some leftover pie


----------



## Jezika

Campn, your DS is ridiculously cute <3 ! Thanks for raising the bar against which I will measure all of my future offspring. :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I could just nibble your DS Campn he is beeeeautiful <3

Ooh J sore nipples eh... Eeee! I cant help but get excited for you lol! I had sore nipples only NOT sore boobs! Oh & dont forget any fufu bubbles Lol! 

Testers at the ready J, MrsG & Flueky! Ahhhh!!! Roll on a few more days for you girlies :) 

& Jez, i cant remember if you were going to test or not?


----------



## shaescott

Agh can't keep up!

Today, CD 38, milky CM, high extra firm cervix. Been eating like crazy when given the opportunity for the past few days. Keep kitting my head and nose on things so I'm in a lot of pain lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't think I Oed ladies... Something isn't right. I can feel it


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, trust your instinct. Go to your dr. There is definitely something up and with all those blaring positive opks for days on end.

J, ah not much longer until 9dpo! I have a good feeling for you. I love all the emotions you use too.

Future I use the cheapie bbt thermometer off amazon.

Campn your soon is adorable. I've actually never been to or watched a hockey game. 

CB, I remember your future bubbles lol

Greenie, resist the urge at 7dpo. This tww is going do slow this time. What do do you think you'll test?


----------



## gigglebox

So...many...pages...

Jez, your kitties are so cute! I think y only hope at this point is a declawed rex, and i don't agree with declawing, so it's have to be one that's already declawed and that would be virtually impossible to find....anyway i'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with life right now and all my dependent creatures so probably best to not take on another.

Hi Laila! Why does your handle look so familiar? We must have crossed paths before.

Nice job on sales J :) we also sold some yesterday! 6 and a half dozen. That is. Definitely success for us. Also the ducks picked up their laying yesterday, got 11 eggs :thumbup: unfortunately we only got a reserve spot in the farmer's market this year :( now i have to start researching other markets for Saturdays or Sundays. But this one we were hoping for is huuuuuuge. Oh well.

Never seen my cervix but feel it often. I have learned this round of ttc that the feel of it means absolute shit. It did really weird things on non pregnant months and very normal things this past pregnancy. I give up with the cervix. Cm seems more reliable to tell where you are in a cycle.

Right now i'm pushing sadness aside and i'm just bummed i'm bleeding 'cause i really want to bang hubs. 

And those are my thoughts at 9:30am.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and dobs i agree you need a lab work up or a scan or something. that's super abnormal, especially if your period is delayed on top of everything.


----------



## Flueky88

:hugs: gigs I'm sorry it's tough on you right now. I am happy yesterday was a success for you.


----------



## Jezika

Clairey - I'm about to :test: in a second, but judging by my successive temp drops, :witch: will be right on time so definitely not expecting a :bfp:. Which I'm trying to spin into a good thing, because with an early November due date there wouldn't have been any point in starting the Fall term at school and I'm really looking forward to taking a specific course. :muaha:

Gig - I fostered a couple of declawed cats and thought the same thing - that it was soooo nice for them not to scratch the shit out of my furniture, but of course I could never make the decision to declaw a cat. Still, a large enough rescue should have a few. Sorry you're feeling crappy, though. I'm sure it's only to be expected. But it's good to hear your mojo is still doing well! :sex:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Gigs I love that you want to bang hubs lol. Yay for the eggs. What is a reserve spot? Is it not good?

Jez, love your sense of humor. You aren't out until she shows.

I did email my doctor and told her I want them to stop looking at this situation as pregnant or not pregnant but as if we're looking at my hormones, particularly fsh and lh. We'll see what they say tomorrow.

I can't say it is delayed because I either Oed CD 10 (should have gotten it yesterday) or CD 15 (should get it in 4 days). It is just odd that I am two days into pre-O below cover line temps but no period.


----------



## campn

Jez- Good luck with the testing hun! My temp went down the day of my BFP! 

Dobby- Sorry Dobs, I say trust your gut and maybe email your doctor again? Maybe go in for a scan just to check on everything going on?


----------



## campn

Hehe I posted my reply when you posted yours!


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh Jez good luck :thumbup: eeee!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed with Campn last bfp my temp went down and I didn't even want to test that day because I was sure I was out


----------



## Jezika

Uhhh okay, so I PAOS'd, nothing obviously... not even after five minutes (I'm using Wondfos) and I wasn't really disappointed because I totally expected it and had already rallied together all the silver linings... then I thought I'd just tai another look about ten minutes later and I swear there is the faintest line. I've totally tricked myself into seeing lines before, so I don't totally trust myself, but this is definitely SOMETHING. Not sure if it's an evap... I've not seen those before on Wondfos... and to me it looks slightly pinky but I'm not confident in that. WTF? I'll try to post a pic but I have no idea what it will show up like on camera.


----------



## Jezika

So it's definitely easier to see in person (but is still a squinter). What do you guys think? You may have to tilt your screen, put the brightness up and use your imagination... just kidding on the last one!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4610.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez I definitely think I see something there!!


----------



## Flueky88

Jezika something is catching my eye. I had to zoom on my phone, but I saw a super squinter. Do you only have wondfo?


----------



## Jezika

Here's an inverted version. It's also a bit clearer now but it was such a hassle getting the stupid pic on my phone even the first time that I'll stick with the old pic.

And Flueky, thanks for reminding me! I do in fact have an FRER! But my FMU is probably circulating the Toronto sewage system by now. What do you think I should do? Hold for another few hours and then do?
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-02-21 at 12.03.39 PM.png
File size: 102.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez people have SMU is better for FRERs but I'm not sure how accurate that is? From experience I think you'd get a positive any time of day with a decent hold! Good luck .. Definitely looks promising :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed that something is catching my eye. If you just have the one free, I suggest catching your urine in a cup. I use those paper Dixie small cups or I just hang on to the plastic cup I use for opks. Check the color (concentration) of your urine before using the free. Doctors say you only need to have some color, but I like mine to be either very yellow or that almost orangey Apple juice color to use the expensive tests. So exciting! Hope this is your bfp!


----------



## Jezika

Okay, thanks ladies. I'm going to wait a few hours to do the FRER. I do pee in a cup for the OPKs and HPTs, I just pour it all away after testing. This is not the first time I've regretted it! Do any of you know if evap lines are possible on a Wondfo? A few days ago I had a weird one where it looked like the urine was moving suuuuper slowly up the stick and when it did that I could see an indent on the test and control lines... it was sort of sunken down and grey, and then when it dried it went away (I thought it was a dud, but I reused it later and the control line did then go pink). Not sure why I'm telling you this... Oh, because I thought maybe that's what an evap line might look like? Merrrghhh. In any case, I am completely and utterly shocked that I see any line at all, and it's definitely there now, with the same dimensions as the control line.


----------



## shaescott

Good luck Jezi!


----------



## Jezika

Thanks guys! I feel like I have a bit of cramping, though not sure if it's psychosomatic. I'll still assume AF might be on the way.


----------



## shaescott

Alright, that's it. As soon as I get home from Florida I'm driving to cvs and buying a basal thermometer. I really need to start learning about my temps.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, I agree with Dobby about testing. When I first started ttc I peed on a stick, but so much better to pee in a cup lol. I usually find when I throw cup out immediately I regret it cause that's when I got my positive wondfo opk and wanted to do digital opk. As far as evaps, I think any brand can have one. If your line appeared within limit is should be a true bfp. I've never gotten an evap, but I throw test away after 10 minutes. Good luck.


----------



## campn

Wondfos gave me a better line with my SMU than FMU but it's usually better to test with FMU according to all tests I use. Also I never pee on sticks I just pee in a cup and if the pee looks dark then I test. 

I def see something on your test, hopefully it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## Jezika

Yeah I tried peeing on an IC once because I was out and didn't have my cup and it was totally disastrous (TMI coming): went all over the stick, all over my hand, down both my legs... I had to laugh. Anyway, I'm definitely a cupper, in that regard, I just might need to hold onto the pee in the cup a little longer. I'm also scared that one of my cats will knock it over because they LOVE being in the bathroom with me.

Also, I know there's always a lot of debate about whether FMU or SMU is better, but my question is... people pee twice in the mornings?! So lately I've been peeing once or twice in the middle of the night, the latest of which is usually 4am. Then I don't pee till I get up at whatever time, but after that I don't need to pee till the afternoon. I'm guessing the FMU applies to women who get up at respectable times like 7-9am and then pee again in the late morning?


----------



## DobbyForever

I call smu the second pee after I wake up without any fluid or minimal fluid intake. I have also called it my 9am urine if I get up to pee between 4am-5am then go back to bed (usually a weekend).

Shae, btw the bbt thermometer is shelved with the pregnancy tests. Not the health thermometers just so you know. I spent a long time looking for them the first time I went in lol.


----------



## campn

Jaz- My dog and DS loved being in the bathroom too and I just couldn't handle that so I usually nicely kick them out and lock the door :p 

I usually pee for the last time around 12 am then again around 7 am and my SMU 1-2 hours later but as long as it's a 4-5 hour hold I think you should get an accurate result.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks Dobs! I probably would've been so lost. I feel like everyone's gonna judge me being in that section cuz I look so young lol


----------



## Jezika

Would you consider ordering online, Shae? I know others have mentioned this, but I ordered my BBT off Amazon for super cheap, and because I have Amazon Prime for free as a student, it delivered in two days at no extra cost.

I've just read a bunch of stuff online about false positive wondfos and evap lines and now I am definitely less hopeful.


----------



## DobbyForever

Remember was I was like no more testing? Lol. So Photoshop is picking something up but I don't see it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

The original. Had to do screenshots. The files are too large when I use that teal paper as the background
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn omg I do the opposite. My Aussie gets into everything when left alone do I locked them IN with me lol


----------



## Jezika

Dobs in the first version it does look like a faint line, no?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I throw all of my originals into photoshop invert and Photoshop carmine to see if it is truly negative. Invert didn't pick up anything but carmine did.


----------



## JLM73

Just back from a movie with DS- been AGES since I could afford to take him!! I LOOOVE having money again :cloud9:

*Jez Jez* :thumbup: I see the squinter pink and the invert for sure.
10 mins after the fact while test is still wet isn't outta range to me- pffft to their rules hehe

I like to to tinker with pics and label - don't mind me :haha:


----------



## shaescott

I think there's something there...


----------



## shaescott

I believe this was J's?


----------



## campn

Jez- I've never gotten evaps with wondfos, but I've often got them on $ store tests and the new FRERs! Wondfo gave me a clear positive at 9 DPO so I'm a big believer especially with their price!

Here it is 9 DPO with SMU.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JLM73

*Shae-Deeee* That was just me posting Jez's pic again. If I had a squinter at 5dpo I'd sh*t myself :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Uh, wow, you ladies have some mad tech skills!

Campn, your wondfo BFP makes me feel better. Though now I'm doubting myself because what if it was actually like 15-20 mins before I saw the faint line? Also, I couldn't help but pee on another wondfo 3.5 hours after the first one. Doesn't look like anything after 10 mins. Not sure if it matters that it's not FMU and that the hold wasn't too long, what with it already being so faint just earlier. I just wanted to see if the previous one was a one-off, but I probably should've been more patient!


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> *Shae-Deeee* That was just me posting Jez's pic again. If I had a squinter at 5dpo I'd sh*t myself :rofl:

Haha ok I forgot what dpo you were at lol


----------



## shaescott

Jezika said:


> Uh, wow, you ladies have some mad tech skills!
> 
> Campn, your wondfo BFP makes me feel better. Though now I'm doubting myself because what if it was actually like 15-20 mins before I saw the faint line? Also, I couldn't help but pee on another wondfo 3.5 hours after the first one. Doesn't look like anything after 10 mins. Not sure if it matters that it's not FMU and that the hold wasn't too long, what with it already being so faint just earlier. I just wanted to see if the previous one was a one-off, but I probably should've been more patient!

If you didn't hold nearly as long, it should be lighter (or nonexistent), so that non-fmu test shouldn't mean anything.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez, I think it's early so you won't get consistent lines throughout the day. Try not to get too discouraged. That line was definitely there.

J and Shae, I love your tinkering skills! 

J, lmfao shit yourself. What movie did you see! Was it worth it? It costs $25 effing dollars go see a movie with your SO here! Like WTFFFFFFF. That is just the tickets for standard non 3D non iMax movies!!!


----------



## campn

Jez- My lines always took time to darken like that too! It never looked dark within the time limit but as long as it wasn't grey I didn't care! I'm hopeful for you!


----------



## shaescott

Oh btw you can get 100 clinical guard preg tests for $18.49 on Amazon. 50 ovulation tests by that company for $10.49 (also on Amazon). Just to let y'all POAS addicts know.


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> I think there's something there...
> View attachment 930456

That's Shae, curious did you start with my original or with my photoshopped pic?


----------



## shaescott

And 100 3 oz plastic cups for $5.56, brand is "settings", on Amazon. Amazon is amazing.


----------



## shaescott

DobbyForever said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> I think there's something there...
> View attachment 930456
> 
> 
> That's Shae, curious did you start with my original or with my photoshopped pic?Click to expand...

I started with your photoshopped pic.


----------



## claireybell

ooh lotsa line porn this evening ha ha!! 

I def see some lines on those wondfos Jez :)


----------



## campn

Shae- I hated the clinical guard tests! They're so tiny it hurt my eyes to look and obsess as much as I need to obsess :p


----------



## shaescott

True, they are really tiny. But they're cheap haha so might be worth it for me. :p


----------



## Jezika

Shite, I need NO excuse to buy from Amazon. Don't test me! I am seriously obsessed with the stupid site and its stupid convenience and stupid cheapness and free delivery. The mailman became friendly with me after I had multiple deliveries each week (not in THAT way, c'mon). And their return police is excellent. One of the many times I painlessly returned things, it was for a normal thermometer that I didn't realize was not a BBT one till I received it (like a winner) and they just refunded me the money but let me keep the thermometer. Hygiene reasons prob, but still. 

As for the cups... well, uh, now I feel disgusting, 'cause I've just been using the same ol' plastic cup, rinsing it afterwards and shoving it under the sink cabinet thing on the floor. Is that skank-o?

Anyway, fingers crossed for all of us. I'm gonna try to keep my mind balanced till I have more definitive BFP evidence by thinking about all the delicious alcohol I will have next Saturday if the wondfo is a BFL (big fat liar).


----------



## JLM73

Dobbins- Here before 12 tix are cheaper, so $6 ea for me and DS, Kids combo ( gummies, small popcorn, small drink) was $6, and my frickin small popcorn was $7, and small drink $7 :growlmad:($32 total)
Coulda just ate DS's combo as he had no interest:roll:
We saw Kung Fu Panda 3, tho neither of us has seen 1 or 2 :haha:
No worries, the plot ain't that deep, and didn't need to know much from other movies to keep up.
Movies after 12 noon are like $11/ticket I think


----------



## Jezika

If I had to pay 20-something US$ for a movie ticket, I'd pick the timing so that I could sneak into another showing afterwards. Daylight robbery!


----------



## JLM73

*Jezzy*...Not Skank-O it's "Environmentally Conscious!":haha:
I have 2 of those disposable plastic clear party cups people use for egg nog and such. They have been sitting on the cupboard next to my toilet well over a year!
And if it makes you feel better about washing your...I use eau de toilette:rofl:
Yup, basically I pee in it- use the amazing force of the vajay clench to stop when half way, then look thru the cup( as it's clear) to ensure a Strong yellow, or preferably apple cider color like the *Dobster*, then do whatever test I need at my counter, and when I know I don't need it any more, I give it back to the Porcelain God, and rinse it with the Jet of clean water that refills the toilette!
Man...French makes everything sound so much better..kinda like you UK gals - LOVE those accents!!


----------



## shaescott

Haha Jez, using the same cup is just fine lol


----------



## claireybell

Lol i always used to re use the same lil plastic pot, washed obvs ;) 

Omg the cinema here is stupid expensive uhhh!! Something like £15-20 a ticket?? & child isnt that much cheaper, although some cinemas do 'kids' morning but they're evil! Lotsa screaming kids & talk & food everywhere but its cheaper, ive not took Riley yet to the pics, he can barely sit through the whole film of Puss in Boots which is just over an hour ha ha!!


----------



## DobbyForever

If I have Dixie cups I just toss them but as for the plastic one I just rinse, dry, reuse. Lol at j's eco friendly.

Really hoping your test, Jez, was not a bgl although I do like that new acronym haha.

I stopped going to the movies unless I had gift cards or someone else was paying. I have gone on many a first date for the free pink berry and movie. I'm horrible BUT at least I didn't make them take me out to a steak dinner. So I don't feel all that bad lol. And, in fairness, I tell the guys I don't think it is going to work and I am essentially using them for the free movie/yogurt but they always think they can make me like them. Has yet to work. Meanwhile all SO had to do was pop a bottle of wine and take off his shirt lol


----------



## Jezika

Lol @ all of you. ALL of you.

Also, Claireybell, I just realized you're from Hampshire, where I grew up! Massive respect.

ETA: The penny just dropped on why people kept referring to your onion. No one wants to know what kind of things I initially thought that might be referring to...


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa yes we do Jez, do tell your 'onion' theories Lol! 

Im from Southampton, right down Saaaaf!! Where did you grow up? 

Haha Dobby your great :hugs: ive been on many a date not paying just for free food & drinks lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah cb love you! Glad I am not the only one who does it.

Jez, is this penny drop saying a Canadian/UK saying? I have never heard that! We just say the light bulb went off. Although, it really should be went on because you turn lights on lol. Or clicked. Or a Dobbyism is "and now the world makes sense again"


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Trying to catch up on the pages! U ladies are my new fav night time read lol x 

Another 'saaaf' girl, from Portsmouth, just down the road from Claireybel x

Jez- I swear I see ur line too good luck!! Will be stalking to see if it gets darker! 

Campyn- ur boy is beautiful!!! Congrats on making such a handsome boy xx 

JLM73- I echo the other ladies and have a funny feeling this is ur cycle! have everything crossed for u, although I will miss ur doner stories!! And totally agree with what Jez said! How are u surrogate/pro baker/TTC Queen?! I struggle to wake up, inhale coffee, walk dogs, and keep kids alive!! 

Flueky- please post chocolate Chihuahua photo immediately!! I love choclate dogs, labs, chis, daxis.. Galaxy lol... Our new little fur baby (Marley we have named him) is certainly keeping us on our toes! He chews anything in sight! Toilet roll, paper, the kids lol.. X

And I hear you ladies about the skanky cup! Apart from mine isn't a cup, it's a sheep (from an old mc Donald's toy) my sheep has seen me through some cycles lol.. I do however lock the bathroom door when using the sheep incase I scar the kids for life "whys mummy weeing in the Sheeps head?!" ... And just to up the skankyness, my BFF has also peed in my sheep when she got her BFP with her now 6 week old son  
(Please see attached photo of said sheep)

CONCIEVE PLUS--? What's ur opinions? I was NTNP for around 15 months, for the last 10 of those months I started TTC using FF and OPKS, and the last 3 cycles used concieve plus & a soft cup- got my BFP on 3rd cycle.. Now preying it all works out ok x what's ur experiences with concieve plus ladies? X 

And thank u everyone for ur words of encouragement with the horrid situation I am in at the minute, I read through them all and has given me a lot more hope so thank u xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jezika

Cb - I grew up in... *takes deep breath* Basingstoke, but in my defence I was born in Hungary so no actual B'stoke blood in me. Now So'ton is a place I actually would've liked to live in. 

Well, onion could've meant something vagina related (though I guess it still is)... something about making you cry... maybe something to do with SO... maybe a pet. 

Dobbington, I guess it must be a UK saying, then. I've been in Canadialand for over 7 years and I still routinely learn that I've been saying things they haven't understood the whole time. They're too polite, damn it. They had a good laugh at "sanitary towel" a while back, though. I mean, it does sound ridiculous once you get used to "pads."
And yeah, the going off and going on thing has vexed me for a while (K, I've not lost sleep over it). Why would someone say a siren or alarm goes off? Styooopidddd.


----------



## Jezika

Ooh, Portsmouth, Keeps! Seriously, Portsmouth and Southampton were both places I'd sometimes go to to get a whiff of what life should be like. Then eventually I moved to London and it was aii.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Forgot to post an update on BFP situation, had to do betas again 48 hrs apart friday & today, just got today's results back here they are -- 

Thurs 11th- 118
Sat 13th - 291

Friday 19th- 4868
Sat 21st - 10,422

So they have booked me in for a scan again tomorrow afternoon please please keep everything tightly crossed for me, my first scan on Friday when we saw nothing my betas were at 4800, so although we really should have feel something there is a slim chance of a 'shy baby' ... But now my levels are at 10,422, I really feel tomorrow is my last chance for this pregnancy, if we don't see anything I don't know how long I can keep docs from wanting to start ending this pregnancy :-( 

They've said if nothing shows tomorrow, that next course of action will be keyhole surgery to find out what's going on, im very scared and preying tomorrow we see even just a tiny sac but in the right place!! Please please please! 

On a plus side, got my first 3+ digi which was nice on Saturday x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg between the sheep and Jez's mutual hatred of on/off as well as not understanding anything she just said go cb... I am dying of laughter.

I feel so poppy. Tired and headachy. I miss SO. I haven't seen him in a week which is not that long but I miss him terribly. I want to go back to being selfish and making things all about me lol


----------



## Jezika

Oh my, Keeps, yes of course, the scary scan where they saw some shadows but your HcG was high! Got everything crossed for you! It definitely seemed like it very conceivably could have been quite early to see a sac... (esp. if twins were what made HcG high?) so I'm very hopeful for you! Keep us posted of course.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry but wth is keyhole surgery? 

Keeping, I cannot wait to see your little bub tomorrow. I really think your last scan was just too early. Those numbers are FANTASTIC.


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't tell if this line is just part of the shitty test strip or something to write home about. Not even sure you can see it in the pic

Jk further investigating says indent r_r
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## campn

Keep- Doctors piss me off! At 16,000 we barely saw the gestational sac! Your numbers are rising beautifully so I'm very hopeful you'd see something!


----------



## shaescott

So this is not mine, but I found it on the Internet. It's a comparison of a wondfo and clinical guard preg tests (using the same urine), clearly the wondfo is superior. I guess you get what you pay for haha...


----------



## Flueky88

Here's my little furbaby. I have finally figured out how to do attachments on my phone! :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Keep, I think your numbers are fine and the Dr's office just tried to early or something.


----------



## Jezika

What a cute little poopie! What's his/her name and why does he/she have the cutest little chicken leg? (I assure you this is a term of endearment... I tell my siamese he has chicken legs... and generally just call him Chicken 90% of the time).


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thank you Jez! I do really hope to see something! But ideally just one please if any, this will be my 3rd baby in just over 4 years so 1 healthy little bub would be great x

Wow campn, that's made me feel a lot better, doctors really seem to contradict themselves, they bleet on (sheep reference!) lol, about how ladies HCG varies so much and that it isn't the number that counts, but the doubling, yet they are so quick to dismiss my pregnancy because of what they didn't see by a certain number? I could be super early but in the high HCG bracket - a little positivity from them would have been nice x 

Dobs- my first BFP for this pregnancy was convinced was an indent, took 3 tests over 3 days, stashed them in the drawer as all BFN, went to chuck them out and saw a line? Thought omg evap / indent ... Then checked the days previously and it also has the most squintyest squinter I'd ever seen x so have everything crossed that this is ur month! X 

And flukey, thank u xx ur chihuahua is adorable! What's his name? Im currently having my dressing gown invaded by a choclate sausage (unfortunatly i mean of the dog species and not man variety) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flueky88

Jez and keepsmilimg her name is Mocha, DH named her before we met but I like it ;) She is a little thing not chubby at all but she eats like a piggy sometimes and then some days she decides what we feed her isn't what she wanted. We have to do a lot of variety. Your chocolate weenie is very cute. Mocha loves to get under blankets with me. 

Keep what's yours name?

Jez, haha I think Siam else are pretty. I am allergic to some cats so I don't like to get as pets. I used to have a black cat as a teenager and I was his favorite person in the house, he used to come to my bedroom at night. He was so fluffy he looked huge but I gave him a bath once and he was so little. I miss him.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I have a question for everyone. When do you announce pregnancy or when did you?

I will have to tell work early because of certain exposures. Chemotherapy, shingles/chickenpox, etc. So I think when it happens I will tell close family early (no social media until later). It doesn't seem right for work to know but not your parents.


----------



## campn

Flukey- Last time we announced it at 12 weeks to everyone, which was pretty early really, but this time I don't feel the need to announce it to everyone (like Facebook) until 18-20 weeks just because I'm no longer a fan of social media. DH's family and mine know though otherwise they'd be mad at us :p

Keep- They diagnosed me with "threatened abortion" just because they couldn't see a baby at 5 weeks, 6 days. That was ridiculous but later the NP told me it's because I found out super early and they thought I'm much further than I was. In reality I shouldn't have went for a scan that early but it's hard to say no!


----------



## FutureMrs

Flu nurses always get outed early I feel lol, I work intensive care and our pregos always basically have to tell everyone as soon as they know. I would do the same and tell our parents and closest friends because like you said it seems wrong for your co workers to know and not your parents lol. Another perk of the job ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Keep- good luck on your scan! A few days can make all the difference. I didn't even get to see my OB till I was 8 weeks along with my first daughter. So hopefully they see something this time!!

Afm- im here still reading lol but I feel I have nothing to contribute to the conversation. I feel like crap and I am dreading going to work tomorrow. 3 more weeks till spring break and I have a week off. 

My cow of a mother in law told me that that my daughter was looking at pictures of my new nephew and she said "aww I want a brother"... Seriously?!? Why tell me this when you know we are trying and obviously haven't been successful yet? I mean dang I'm trying! I would tell you if I was pregnant. Good god! I just feel like she was being tacky about it and not supportive at all. She is really good at being a bitch without actually sounding like she is. So you kind of wonder sometimes... Sigh


----------



## laila 44

Hi girls. Keeps-- your beta numbers look great! I'm sure your scan will be perfect tomorrow I wouldn't worry! The first was probably too early. Same thing happened to my bff and she has a 14 month old now :) I'm sure all will be well. I'll be stalking for update!


----------



## campn

I have been crying pretty much all evening and it's so shallow and stupid, but my back has already started hurting, it got pretty effed up since I was pregnant with DS and it never got back to normal so even just vacuuming a little sends me screaming. Also my clothes don't fit me, even my loose leggings are snug and hurt my belly. I'm already the heaviest I've ever been non pregnant and the thought of gaining 25 more pounds is just scary. I don't even recognize my face anymore cause it's so fat! 

I know this is so shallow but I can't go a day without thinking about it. It doesn't help that whenever I'm around my FIL he's always taking pictures without even asking then puts them on Facebook and I look hideous. 

Also it's already starting to warm up here so I'll have to wear tank tops and shorts and I don't want to! I just want to hide and take no pictures until the baby is like 3 months old.


----------



## JLM73

*Flueky-Flu* I won't announce this time to fam until like 20 wks if I can manage to make the 25 lbs I gained the last 6 months melt as i gain baby weight:rofl:
That way I should look the same:haha:
I will let donor know as soon as I get a BFP, then update at each appt.
Manfriend meh...I'll tell him when I get BFP just cuz it will make him jealous that he didn't agree to be "the one" :haha: and he won't say anything to anyone.

OMG LOVVVVVE chocolates!!! I love their eyes !! That cool hazel to green thing!!
I bred chis for yearrrs and NEVER got a chocolate :growlmad: Every other color- lots of blues!
I mulled over choco labs alot- but too much water here and they love it, I HATE wet dogs in the house car etc - so :nope:
I saw a choco Frenchie one day OMG- instant LOVE!!

OK back to me hehe
Sooo....unlike every other month, I decided to semi splurge on tests. You long timers know I am all about the Wally 88centers, and like 1 frer pack a month...
Sooo since I did well at market (And *Gigs* congrats to you on your sales!!)
I treated myself to a ministash of HPTs. Pic below
I of course got a frer pack, I already had 3 wally 88centers ( white packs out of box to smuggle in my jeans pocket one day), and I also decided to get a +- Blue dye- as I have never used em:shrug: Also....well let me build the picture for you all-

So I am in Walmart, and immed have to play stockgirl for 5 mins, as some jackTard mixed up where all the frer types and Ept types go:roll:
Once I get all the prices matching the right boxes- I start mulling over what I want to get...Along comes a rather "fluffy" woman, testing the sheer Fortitude of a fabric called "spandex" in a Guinnes Records like manner....steps in FRONT of me, oblivious to my existence, talking loudly on her cell:growlmad:
Even MORE irritating, is that Ms WideLoad is not even LOOKING at hpts! She is skimming the shelf in the "itchy crotch" section NEXT to the hpts! I glared at her as she ignored me, and was OHHH so close to yelling "GET YOUR INFECTED ASS VAJAY OUTTTTT of my way dammmit!!!!!:trouble:
But thankfully she went with Vagisil, and moved on...saving me a ride to the "Crossbar Motel" in pretty silver bracelets:roll:

Soo...behold! My mini-!stash...:blush: I left them in boxes in case I need to take them back for refund :haha:
OH ! uber cheat too hehe- the EPT was $8.98, and like a sign from the Gods...as I grabbed the box, a coupon fell!? It was for some super complex EPT digi 3 pack something or other:shrug: BUT- the coupon did not SPECIFY which EPT product hehe muhahaha...Oh ...sorry ahem...Sooo totally got the customer service chick to honor it and give me $5 off my $8.98 box :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* :hugs: Sorry babes...Nice week off coming up tho!

*Campn*Ahhh....FL buddy!!:hugs: No worries on shorts!! I NEVER wear them no matter how hot cuz I have vericose veins on my legs I hate! BUT youuuuu lovely - and your face is JUST as beautiful in your recent avatars as the first I ever saw of you!- You my love, need to invest in some Summer Dresses!!! They are SUPER stretchy and comfy- tons of patterns, and usually are light and flowy so they don't hug your curves, and you get max cooling and air with nothing on your legs!
I only wear the long ones, but they are SUPER comfy- and pretty!!:hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> I have been crying pretty much all evening and it's so shallow and stupid, but my back has already started hurting, it got pretty effed up since I was pregnant with DS and it never got back to normal so even just vacuuming a little sends me screaming. Also my clothes don't fit me, even my loose leggings are snug and hurt my belly. I'm already the heaviest I've ever been non pregnant and the thought of gaining 25 more pounds is just scary. I don't even recognize my face anymore cause it's so fat!
> 
> I know this is so shallow but I can't go a day without thinking about it. It doesn't help that whenever I'm around my FIL he's always taking pictures without even asking then puts them on Facebook and I look hideous.
> 
> Also it's already starting to warm up here so I'll have to wear tank tops and shorts and I don't want to! I just want to hide and take no pictures until the baby is like 3 months old.

Oh campn! Im sure you look beautiful! Early pregnancy has a way of making you feel hideous and I'm right there with you. I've gained like 10 lbs already. My face is fat, my thighs look fat, back fat and I am bloated all the time. I seriously look like I'm closer to 25 weeks pregnant than 15. It's awful. 

In a few weeks you'll be feeling better though. Weight gain is part of the deal. I'm hoping to start maintains for a while. I feel like a whale.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, we are out hardest critics. If you do feel bad, I would wear some nice flowy, stretchy dresses. I wear them anyways because they are comfy. I hope you feel better about yourself soon.

J, I do love the chocolate color. So pretty. I bet that French I was stunning.

Thank you everyone for your input. I will mull over it some so I'm prepared whenever it happens. I finally tempted again at my normal waking hour so my temp went down some but I'm not fussed. I'm actually glad to be working this week so I'm distracted some from obsessing about the possibility. I hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Campn- I totally remember this with my last two pregnancies, feeling hideous with my first when I was a size UK10 whilst pregnant, im now a UK14 and wish I was a skinny as I was whilst 20 weeks pregnant! Lol.. I think it's all to do with the angle ur looking at ur self from a bird eye view, not flattering! Everyone else sees you as a whole with a beautiful bump and glow! And totally agree with the flattering dresses! I lived in floaty maxi dresses whilst pregnant x 

Fluekey- first baby I told family at 8 weeks, and put it on FB at 14w 3d , 
Second pregnancy, I was on holiday in Australia visiting my nan, found at at 6w, biggest shock ever, went for an early scan to date the pregnancy as had no idea, and couldn't resist sharing the photo of my little bean do was announced on FB at 6 & half weeks! Wouldn't ever do that again though for fear of m/c xx

Tex- sorry to hear of MIL's insensitive comments, does sound slightly bitchy to me! Talk about putting u under pressure! 

AFM- well... Going to the scan was the most horrendous thing ive ever had to do, of course they were running late, so had a nervous 40min wait, where I was pacing the waiting room, feeling like I was going to pass out (think I had my first experience of a panic attack) heart racing/ could hardly breath (was also on my own as OH was at work) ... Finally got in there shaking and crying, for the lady to say with in 2 minutes, congratulations I can see ur tiny sac where it should be in the right place! .. Well that was it - que blubbering mess! So happy, it's my birthday tomorrow (I'll be 25 eek) so happy I can have a nice birthday as it could have gone completely the other way.. 

My next fear was blighted ovum, but that has been ruled out as we saw a tiny fetal pole woo! Going back Tuesday to fingers crossed see HB!!

So leading me onto my next thing - doctors really need to think twice about their hormone ranges and what u should see, they are the ones who tell us numbers vary so much it's the doubling that counts, but then are quick to dismiss a pregnancy if nothing is seen between 1500-2000, well I saw nothing at 4800 so I think they need to be careful scaring people x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaescott

Yay Keeps! Yay for sac and fetal pole! I'm so glad!


----------



## shaescott

I've been eating like crazy this week and yesterday and today I haven't been able to eat as much. Like, my breakfast was a lot smaller today cuz I couldn't eat as much. Yesterday and all the days before while at Disney, my breakfast was huge. Then yesterday afternoon I couldn't eat as much at dinner, and now my breakfast was smaller. Weird. Also I had a dream that my mom told me I was pregnant.... It was weird. Past few days my CM has been nearly non-existent, but it was like watery with little white bits I guess. Then it was milky and now it's milky-creamy I think. Cervix is super hard, medium-high I think. It doesn't feel quite high-high, if that makes sense.


----------



## campn

Thank you so much ladies! I feel better, I decided that once I've more energy I'll do long walks again and train with arm weights so at least the rest of me is tigher than my belly which I can't tackle now anyway. 

Keep- So glad everything is fine, honestly I think your doctor and the tech were so wrong esp what your doctor said scaring you about an ecotopic without any proof or symptoms. Congrats! 

J- Hahaha your story with the pushy lady made me laugh, I hate when people stand right there so close they can smell the products and not give anyone else the chance to look. or block shelves with their carts and I'm stuck there. Yay for your stach!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- you're beautiful! And just because you may have a little extra weight it's because you're growing a human from scratch. 

J- omg the lady thing happens almost every time I'm in that section. They come over stand in the way and then buy lube or something else... Like get out of my way! I have an addiction don't you know? Lol also, where's your stash?

Keeps- congrats that's awesome!! 

There's so much more I want to reply to but I can't remember. And I'm tired since I was up every hour last night. 


Afm- on the Ttc front AF showed her bitchy face this morning. Ugh. 
I heard a radio commercials on the way into work and it was talking about there's nothing better than having a new born baby. And I lost it. Total cried right there at the stop light. 

Yesterday we put down my dog. It was terrible and I just feel like a terrible person even though I know he's in a better place and it was time. My mom (it was her first dog too) and I spent the day with her two dogs my puppy and doing crafts outside while they played. It was a nice way to spend the day. 

I made this amazing wreath for spring/summer. I'll attach a picture in a minute.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My wreath! 

Oh and I was tired of waiting to move to start my garden so I planted my herbs yesterday too.

(Ok so the picture turned. Obviously the G is supposed to be right side up)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## campn

Green- Was AF heavy? Do you think you ovulated this month? 

Also I'm sorry but that radio commercial what a load of crap! I love my son and want another baby but having a newborn isn't the best thing in the world, not by a mile! Honestly during my newborn days I wished I wasn't alive. I realized that people just lie about it all when they say it's the best thing ever. It's why we waited this long cause I was terrified of it. Until now I try not to think of having another newborn. 

Your wreath is gorgeous! I totally love it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I just started this morning and it's only 930 so not sure of how heavy it is. But definitely my period. As far as ovulating in my heart I don't think I did. However, my temp and you experts seems to think I did. lol


----------



## JLM73

Womp Womp....:blush:
LOL just realized I forgot the Mini Stash pic :rofl:
Temp shot up BUT I went to bed at 4:30 am- jarring sauces allll night sigh
and EVERY inch of my body aches this morning ugh:coffee:
*The Mini Stash *

GAH! had to resize the pic 4 times!!

*Keep*:happydance: Yay for a Bean Pole!!

You all posting your chocopups has gotten me thinking again lol.
I am def getting a choco Frenchie If I can find one, or a choco Border Collie
LOL yes I know TOTAL opposites, but I always do that- raised my Great Danes with chihuahuas, then added an Am Staff. All were great together.
LOL The first day I brought home my first Solid Dark Blue Chihuahua, she was 2lbs- carried her in, both great danes came lopping over to greet her in my arms...She made this little growl that sounded like a cat purring, and both Great Danes :dog: SCATTERED to the other room:rofl:
They gave her anything she wanted from then on lol.
Now we have the BullMastiff- he's 2 1/2 125, still filling out, but he plays rough(paws alot), so I know a frenchie or a Border Collie can handle him- the first tough, the 2nd fast and agile.
I just LOVE how frickin smart BC's are!...Neurotic OCD- gotta have a job thing aside :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*G-Unit*:( Sorry the bitch:witch: came....
I am glad your doc is willing to get you sorted soon on that tho- so many docs blow us off, and I think it's cuz they all had kids np and can't empathize:hugs:

Here ya go Lady...I straightened your wreath...and it is AWESOME!!
Makes me wanna try one again...I did a beautiful Xmas one with little angels and trumpets etc years ago- all $ items- well the hot glue worked great, but first time it got cold everything dropped off?!?:haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Keep, fantastic news on your scan. I'm so glad it showed the sac and fetal pole.

Campn, that's a great attitude to have. I'm glad you are feeling better today.

Greenie, sorry about the witch. Your wreath is very pretty. I'm just not talented like that. I wish I was. 

J, nice stash. I don't know how you deal with a bull mastiff. Too big for my tastes. One of my SILS bought a bull mastiff puppy for her then 2 month old son.


----------



## gigglebox

HOLY SHIT WOMEN. I'm MIA for one day and have thirteen million pages to catch up on!

Green, so, SO sorry again for the loss. I am going to be a hot mess when either of my dog's day comes. In fact, sometimes I just go into freak out mode and cry-a-thons just thinking about it. Your wreath is so cute! I may be artsy, but I am not all that crafty so I definitely enjoy seeing what crafty things other people can do that I cannot. I am sorry about af showing up :growlmad: wtf, did she not get the memo? Well at least you'll be with a trusted doctor soon and can maybe get some clomid to ensure you ovulate, instead of just guess (albeit an educated guess).

Jez, I totally pee in the same cup, rinse it, and stash it under the sink. It's one of my son's cups with mickey mouse and the gang on it. I kind of feel like an ass for peeing on Mickey, but whatever. I'm sure I'm not the first.

That was a weird way to end that paragraph.

J, hubs wants to make hot sauce so you're going to have to share with me your trade secrets :haha: also, Des and I saw Kung Fu Panda yesterday! We also hadn't seen the first or second. That was his first movie in the theatre! It was my first movie since I moved here. They're too damn expensive. A friend treated us :) Well, actually to be fair I have no idea how much the movies are down here. Up north they're $14 a ticket, or there were last time I went over two years ago. I'm sure it's more now. Just crazy. Plus the snacks...holy crap, you could spend a weeks worth of your salary on a movie night for the family. 

Campn, I'm right there with you on feeling hideous whilst pregnant and hating infants. Seriously. Infants. are. rough. I don't miss that stage whatsoever. I threw many bottles. I also put a hole in the closet wall. It's basically a combination of sleep deprivation and being screamed at a lot, mixed with cabin fever. Next time, I have every intention of getting that little sucker used to the carrying pouch (or moby wrap, whatever) and getting out as much as possible. 

Dobs, I see the faint line again but I don't know what it means.

KEEP, gosh I kept forgetting to write to you and now I see it's pointless. What I was going to say was I read a medical study showing that every woman in the study had a visible sac after 1000hcg. BUT, everything I've read about ectopics say your hcg increases at a slower rate, where as your numbers are beautiful. so I was GOING to say I bet your cow of a nurse missed it on the first scan, and your idiot of a doctor didn't bother rechecking himself for some reason but all signs pointed to an in-utero baby that was simply missed on a scan.

I had more things to say but I don't remember :(

afm...I think my bleeding has stopped already. Is that possible? Heck, this miscarriage has been way more merciful than my normal periods if so. I guess that would be some silver lining. I flipped out again last night as my stupid boston got in the trash yet again. snapped at hubs, cried, took a shower, felt better...feel bad for hubs but he also lacks some sympathy so I am still a little frustrated by that. oh well. still debating on trying again this month but I know in my heart it's best to wait until June as originally planned. 

Oh, Dobs, being on reserve means we can only participate in the farmer's market if someone else who has a set spot decides not to show. We're hoping we generate a fair amount being a reserve, that way they'll hopefully let us in as a regular next year. It's like being in a super exclusive club. This thing is big. Lots of foot traffic. I think there's probably 100-150 vendors.


----------



## gigglebox

ok and can I bitch about one more thing for a moment? 

Here's the thing...I have a friend on this site and I'm REAALLLLY hoping she doesn't read this! 

So about a year ago, maybe 11 months, a mutual friend of ours got pregnant. I told her she needed to be really sensitive about it with friend on here (let's call her A) because A had been LTTC and mutual friend got pregnant immediately. Mutual friend got so mad at me, saying "it's my decision when I want to tell people. I know to be sensitive with A! I'm not heartless!" etc. etc....and it cause a huge upset in our relationship and we didn't talk for months. Well, A, who later found out all about this, was appreciative that I was trying to be sensitive and all this...fast forward to now, and she's following my journal, right, and the day she learns I miscarried, she announces on facebook she's having a girl.

UGH, I know I'm just being super sensitive about the whole thing, but I just felt so butt hurt that the day my pregnancy ends, she publically celebrates the news that I feel like could have waited a day, you know?

OK, I know, it's just me. I'm being stupid. I am just bitter because it was the first thing that smacked me in the face on my "news feed" that day. Clearly I'm harboring a little resentment :blush:


----------



## campn

Gigs- Wow she couldn't wait a few days!? I'm so sorry gigs, Facebook isn't even a pregnancy forum like on here. Honestly you should edit your newsfeed and unfollow her on Facebook, you know you can do that to hide her updates?? Like yeah you're happy for her but she should also be sad for you cause oneday she'll have a rough patch and will need people to be there for her like you were. 

I no longer even want to post on Facebook that I'm pregnant cause I've a few friends who suffer with like 10 years of infertility that I even know of, I bet there are more who don't talk about it at all. I know I felt like crap when I saw pregnancy announcements every week while my cycles were crazy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I guess my period is just spotting today. Which had happened in the past, I spot the day before.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> So I guess my period is just spotting today. Which had happened in the past, I spot the day before.

Implantation!???


----------



## JLM73

*GreenMachine*:-k Odd about the spotting....is it possibly IB??
I hope so , cuz your chart looked great, and you are still above cover!

*GigglyBits*:hugs: Of COURSE you can bitch about as many things as you need to! Get it off your chest so you aren't all :brat::hissy:
Sorry hibs hasn't been as sympathetic as you need at this time.
And uh yeaa....Apparently "A" has prego fog brain, to forget how empathetic YOU were back when:growlmad: THIS is one reason I rarely post on my FB unless it's about a cool news story or usually Food:munch:

O M G....I have LEGIT spent over and hour and a half straight ON the toilet or running back to it! Worst stomach cramps EVER!
I am SO behind on jarring sauces today due to this. 
I always notice bloating and constipation just before and around O, but WTF!? This is seriously like a food poisoning thing- minus the puking!:sick:
I HATE HATE HATE stomach cramps- and my innards feel like they are in complicated Sailor knots!:shipw:
Ugh...I DEF need to rehydrate, but honestly I don't want anything going in the top right now, and restarted the mayhem from earlier alll over again!


----------



## shaescott

J- pregnancy symptoms maybe? Eh? Eh?


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- hoping that a good sign for you! (Although it sucks right now lol) I always get weird tummy issues wit my hormone fluctuations. hope you feel better soon. 

Gig- in sorry. It's hard enough seeing those things on fb without it being the day you have a loss. Hugs. 


I love you all so much! Probably mostly because you give me false hope. Lol I just checked. Still no more bleeding. But I checked my cervix.. It was a little high so I couldn't feel it super well but I kinda scratched off some cm from it and... No blood....


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I feel ya. While I haven't suffered a loss I have seen tons of pregnacy announcements gender reveals new baby pics etc. It's hard when you want it and it's just not happening for you. Insert comments from people such as stop stressing and it will happen when it's supposed to and it's enough to drive bat shit crazy...


----------



## shaescott

Yay greenie! Hopefully it doesn't start back up, and a high cervix is a good sign!


----------



## campn

Greenie- AF stay the heck away from this gal! Go to some other girl praying she's not pregnant! Crossing everything tightly for you!

J- That's an early pregnancy symptom for me! I'm still very bloated so I need to really cut back on gluten since that plus pregnancy is just killing me.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, oh I hope it's IB!! It's a good sign that there wasn't any blood when checking cervix.

Gigs, I don't know what she was thinking or rather why she wasn't thinking. I'm sorry. I used to not care about pregnancy announcements because I didn't want to be prego for a long time. I'm like never on my FB and that's one of the reasons. I'm glad that your bleeding hasn't been too bad. Also, sorry hubs isn't being supportive. I think the loss has to be more "concrete" to men, but that doesn't mean it isn't a loss or any less painful.

J, I hope that it's a pregnancy symptom. I hope you can stay away from the toilet some though. I hate stomach troubles. I think the only time I'll be happy to vomit is when prego.

Campn, you remind me of Serena Gomez. I know that's random, but I've always thought that and I finally remembered to type it.

Dobby, I hope you are feeling better and getting checked out today.


----------



## claireybell

So... Much... To... Catch ... Up on Lol! 

I was trying to type some at work earlier then my internet crashed pffft!!! I'l probs forget to comment on some bits so apologies my lovelies if i miss any bits lol! 

Keeps, soooo glad your scan went well today & yay fetal pole :thumbup: no doubt you'll hear heartbeat next time yey!! 

MrsG ooooh implanting bleeding maybe.. Your temp still above cover & you had lotsa bd'ing eee!! Fx'd for you hun 

Flueks, only a few more days until poas time arhhhh!! 

Campn, ah hun big ol hugs :hugs: the joys of being pregnant.. You are beautiful sweet & no doubt its the angle your checking yourself out at, my butt has spread already & i struggle with weight gain usually, spots uhhh!! Sorry your backs giving you hassle :( long soaks in the tub maybe some muscle relacing aromatherapy oils perhaps? ..

Hahaaa J your testing stash is great ;) ive swiped the last few frer tests from a shelf in past with another customer checking them out .. Toooo slow biatch ra ha ha ha!! Your chart looks ace though, super high temps, feeling good tings eee! 

Hugs Gigs, a bit very insensitive of your 'friend' to do that on fb, def filter the newsfeed.. It feels like a kick in the stomach :hugs: i wont be fb announcing, dont think i did with Riley either tbh :-/ 

Jez, you def not missing much in Southampton lol.. It has a few attractions but nothing great! Just to clarify, i def dont have Onion fetish HAHA!! 

Dobbles, how you feeling now?


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies- couldn't resist all these pastries I have in house and ate Flan, spple raisin bread with brown sugar, and some Portuguese Honey cakes - small parts of each...which promptly started round 2 of bathroom issues ugh!
A bit better now, so I am jarring like a mad woman while I can.

*G.G.* Awesome hope it is a bean diggin deeeeep and :af:!!:gun:

*Giggity* The hot sauces I make are basically fruit preserves with some crushed portuguese pepper powder for some kick.
I am a huge fan of sweet and spicy- BUT there's a couple Salsa vendors at local market that make a killing every week! They just use a basic salsa recipe off google, and throw in an extra ingred here and there for the special ones like- Mango Pineapple Salsa, or Tomatillo etc.:thumbup:

I jarred spicy Pineapple, and Spicy Strawberry sauces last night...so if the Porcelain God doesn't call me back to worship, I should be able to finish Spicy Mango, and Spicy Peach sauces today.
I'm DYING having to bake each week for 8-12hrs, then whatever doesn;t sell I barter, waste or donate to a shelter! I hate profit loss tho, so gonna look into a min deep freezer like I had before. I can easily freeze and reheat them good as new, as the olive oil keeps them moist!

Let's see- well if this is a preggo sympt- I've def never had it lol. I think it is more the fact that my slacker arse mom has a habit of cutting meat up, and touching the handles of EVERY cabinet, drawer and fridge without washing her damn hands:growlmad:
I am constantly on her about this, and usually spray evrrything down with bleach when she's done.
I forgot she made Curry chicken 2 days ago- didn't spray grrrr....

So I think it's food cooties- hopefully not full on salmonella! As I NEVER get sick when preggo- not even with the surrogacy with all the high preogest and stro I had to take- nor when preggp with my kids or the twins:shrug:
The Repro. Special doc apologized back then that I was going to fell horrible- I felt great :rofl:

OK back to jarring and vaccuum sealing spicy fruit! I am determined to have MOST my table become items with 1yr+ shelf life to get me a break on baking every weekend!
:hug:


----------



## claireybell

Jeeeeez thats a big fluffing post from me lol! Forgot to add, J, with upset runny bum (sorry...) ive had 3 bouts of this beingpg, first lot not long after getting bfp!! Def a symptom, keep hydrated girly :)


----------



## campn

Flukey- Oh I wish! She's so gorgeous I wish I had that body! Well maybe not that small but smaller :D thank you! <3

Claire- HAHAHA I love you! You're so funny! Laughed so hard at your "too slow biatch" comment! I've done that also at clothing shops you know the $5 clearance section with the other lady at the other end and we are shuffling clothes and coming closer and closer together! I don't even know if I want that shirt but I'd like to find out! Hehehe


----------



## campn

J- Omg your mom would drive me crazy. I'm very OCD especially with handling meat and I hate cooking with my mom or sister cause it doesn't faze them and it's my kitchen so it bothers me so much. I keep saying "are we out of soap? No? Then why aren't you washing your hands!???"


----------



## FutureMrs

Greenie I feel like we're twinning! Today is CD32 for me, no sign of AF had a little bit of spotting on Saturday but otherwise nothing. I took a wondfo today and it was negative.. Confusing and annoying! I really hope this is it for you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Flueky sorry forgot about the Bullmastiff- Actually I LOVE big dogs with kids- especially bully/mastoid breeds- high pain tolerance = they couldn't give 2 F's if a kid is climbing over them, pulls an ear, or steps on a foot/tail.
I always make sure my kiddos are careful, but big breeds take it in stride.
My chis were good as well, but sometimes other ppls kids were too rough- they just hid, and I made sure to correct to kiddo if the parent didn't - in a kind way- as who knows what the next dog would do!
I HATE when ppl think a dog who has been with them a while is just spose to accept their neighbors kid yanking on them, or a new baby without intro:roll:
Seriously ppl- dogs learn their rank in the fam pack, so if they have been allowe to eat at the table, growl when ppl walk past their bed, toys, treats etc, and get on the couch bed etc- uh yea...they are prob gonna be a prob when a kid gets all up in their bubble!

My bully is awesome with my son- all kids really- loves them.
I knew I wanted something to be protective of the home- and Bullmastiff was the perfect mix cuz They DO NOT bark unless they see/hear someone/somethingnear your house/yard- mines great with all other animals, and they are awesome with kids. Also, they grumble and bark a bit when the bell rings, but as soon as you say it's ok for someone to come in- they are cool with them as well.
Def a bit stubborn, but they need little exercise, are agile for their size, and pretty lazy lol. Granted Romeo was 19lbs at 8wks, and promtly grew 5 lbs a week from there :rofl:
*Romeo and DS*


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh my gosh J he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- gorgeous dog! When we move we're going to get another dog. Because I've decided I'm filling my house with love SOMEHOW! Haha 

Future- when did you ovulate? In terrible at remembering these things lol it sounds so good for you!!! Keeping my fx.


----------



## FutureMrs

Mrs I am pretty sure I ovulated on the 18th or 19th in which case I would think I should get a positive HPT test by now, I don't know it seems odd, maybe Wondfo isnt senstive enough? I hate being in limbo. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

The 18th or 19th? That would make you 3 or 4 dpo? Do you mean 8th or 9th? Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

By the 18th or 19th I mean the 8th or 9th.. Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Yes! You knew what I meant haha thank you! Wow major brain fart!


----------



## claireybell

Haha camps i get that clothes shopping thing aswell lol!! 

MrsG i just re read back, so sorry about your Dog :hugs: much love

J oooober cute piccys :) your lil dude is a handsome lil man! Hes very tall aswell, is that Chase whos birthday was not that long ago? Or perhaps it was, you posted the birthday cake pic?


----------



## claireybell

FutureMrs said:


> Yes! You knew what I meant haha thank you! Wow major brain fart!

Pahahaaaa i just literally laughed out loud in bed lol!! Brain fart :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- how funny! Any possibility you ovulated later?


----------



## FutureMrs

Honestly Im not sure, I got a + OPK then but I think ill start temping soon to get a handle on it before we start really actively trying in May. I hate the idea of getting up at the same time everyday to temp lol. I work till midnight every night so I am definitely not a 7am kind of girl.


----------



## shaescott

Since everyone's posting pics of their pets, this is my dog. Pic was taken September 2013 and she looks pretty much the same now. She's an aussiedoodle (standard). She had recently been to the groomers I think, and they always put a bandana on the dogs before they leave.


----------



## campn

J- Wow that's a big dog! Also your DS is how old!? He is so tall and so handsome! I thought my son was tall! Hehehe

We just went on a family walk and the weather is so beautiful. I've been feeling so crappy so I haven't been taking as many walks but this made me want to walk more. My belly is sticking out though so I wanted to tell everyone that stared "I'm pregnant! My ass isn't normally this big!" but really I'm just gonna learn to not care! 

"I'm curvy, and I like it!" Joey from friends.


----------



## laila 44

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Campn- I totally remember this with my last two pregnancies, feeling hideous with my first when I was a size UK10 whilst pregnant, im now a UK14 and wish I was a skinny as I was whilst 20 weeks pregnant! Lol.. I think it's all to do with the angle ur looking at ur self from a bird eye view, not flattering! Everyone else sees you as a whole with a beautiful bump and glow! And totally agree with the flattering dresses! I lived in floaty maxi dresses whilst pregnant x
> 
> Fluekey- first baby I told family at 8 weeks, and put it on FB at 14w 3d ,
> Second pregnancy, I was on holiday in Australia visiting my nan, found at at 6w, biggest shock ever, went for an early scan to date the pregnancy as had no idea, and couldn't resist sharing the photo of my little bean do was announced on FB at 6 & half weeks! Wouldn't ever do that again though for fear of m/c xx
> 
> Tex- sorry to hear of MIL's insensitive comments, does sound slightly bitchy to me! Talk about putting u under pressure!
> 
> AFM- well... Going to the scan was the most horrendous thing ive ever had to do, of course they were running late, so had a nervous 40min wait, where I was pacing the waiting room, feeling like I was going to pass out (think I had my first experience of a panic attack) heart racing/ could hardly breath (was also on my own as OH was at work) ... Finally got in there shaking and crying, for the lady to say with in 2 minutes, congratulations I can see ur tiny sac where it should be in the right place! .. Well that was it - que blubbering mess! So happy, it's my birthday tomorrow (I'll be 25 eek) so happy I can have a nice birthday as it could have gone completely the other way..
> 
> My next fear was blighted ovum, but that has been ruled out as we saw a tiny fetal pole woo! Going back Tuesday to fingers crossed see HB!!
> 
> So leading me onto my next thing - doctors really need to think twice about their hormone ranges and what u should see, they are the ones who tell us numbers vary so much it's the doubling that counts, but then are quick to dismiss a pregnancy if nothing is seen between 1500-2000, well I saw nothing at 4800 so I think they need to be careful scaring people x

That's wonderful news!!! I knew it though!! Congrats girl!


----------



## gigglebox

thanks ladies :hugs:
J, sorry you're feeling like doo doo. Do you have a registered business? Or do you just claim it as hobby income? either way, keep track of what you're donating at the end of market. You can write that stuff off at tax time :thumbup:

Bleeding picked up again :(

Green, I hope your bleeding stays away!!! fingers SOO tightly crossed you get that bfp instead of af!


----------



## laila 44

Speaking of big dogs! Here's our boy Romeo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## laila 44

gigglebox said:


> thanks ladies :hugs:
> J, sorry you're feeling like doo doo. Do you have a registered business? Or do you just claim it as hobby income? either way, keep track of what you're donating at the end of market. You can write that stuff off at tax time :thumbup:
> 
> Bleeding picked up again :(
> 
> Green, I hope your bleeding stays away!!! fingers SOO tightly crossed you get that bfp instead of af!

I hope you are doing ok Hun. Sorry u are going through this. I had a mc at 11.5 weeks my second pregnancy so I know how it feels :( I bled forever too and it took 3 months for my hcg to go down to 0. Hope the process is swift for you dear xx


----------



## gigglebox

Love burmese mountain dogs!


----------



## laila 44

They are the sweetest teddies!


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm thinking of you hun <3 I hope it's over soon so you can look forward to a happier time :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Will do a proper reply from my computer but these stupid indent lines are killing me. Not sure if you can see it but it looks like a growth lol or like water splatter on paint. Idk just annoying af
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## JLM73

OMG - lol Thx Gigs - I always debate between Bernese and Greater Swiss Mt dogs:dohh: I need to get back in the ring lol- also mix up Lhaso Apsos and Shih tzus :wacko:

Thx all on the dog and DS compliments. LOVE there is another "Romeo" fuzzbutt!
Mine can't go to dog parks tho :( Tried it, and he literally tries to RAPE every female dog, no matter, age, size, fixed etc:growlmad:

Claire! GREAT recall on your part- yup that is my DS Chase- I made him the Plants vs Zombies Cake back in Oct- he turned 5 then...and yes he is very tall and thin - all muscle- almost 47 inches!-glad tho cuz my ex hubs entire family look like "The Klumps"


*Gigs* sorry about the increase :(

*Shae* OMG how cute! I want to kiss that face!! Kinda reminds me of an Irish Wolfhound face- but much nicer silky hair! I've seen alot of "doodle" :dog: but not one with an Aussie!

*MrsG* I always have 2 of things- 2 cats, 2 dogs- even tho someone is home most days- I like them to have a bud when I am out- or it's too rainy etc to go out n play- unless they tag team the garbage can like Dobs Aussie hehe

Posted before but This is my fave look from any dog...the RCA dog look:


----------



## campn

Dobby- That's a mean indent!!


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: forgot AGAIN lol
*Gigsey* Yupper- I def claim EVERYTHING on my taxes even art supplies( to make signs etc) Some Gas (travel for delivering) Most Groceries (used in recipes or as toppings) Some clothing (for holidays etc when at market) You can even claim magazine subscripts or newspaper etc (Recipes, packing fragile items, or Art craft instructions etc)

BUT I am not registered as an indep biz yet- It's law since 2011 that You are allowed to operate a "Cottage Food Industry" from your home without a license and are not subject to food handling/inspection laws.
It's def here in FL, but not sure which other states.
Only restricts are not earning more than $15k/yr, and can't bake/cook things with tomatoes (sauces/salsas), creams, meat, or cheese.
They basically limit things with poss food borne illness if not handled right.
BUT let's us start a biz and get going before being subject to commercial kitchen fees and food licensing etc.
So I don't offer everything I can make at market, but the following are allowed:
Baked goods -Cakes, pies, breads, pastries, cupcakes etc(excluding above ingreds), Candies, Chocolates, Jams/Jellies...
That's why I am focusing on preserve based sauces- salsa or hotsauces must be done in a commercial kitchen at $15-30/hour!
Above my paygrade for now lol.
It's nice to be home with the kiddo and still working- Oh and I have to have labels on each item for Ingreds, and a lengthy statement for CYA - stating I am a Cottage Food Industry and not subj to FL food handling restricts :shrugs:
Basically the law was passed to allow Grandma's and Stay home moms be able to sell baked items or Jams Jellies etc without fuss


----------



## JLM73

Not labeled yet but hot outta the canner, These are 8oz jars of Strawberry, Mango, and Pineapple...:-k...really should mark the lids lol I can't tell mango apart from pineapple now :rofl:
Ahh! NM I just needed to feel them...mango is the scalding hot one:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Preserves.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg y'all posted a lot. I'm still really tired and weak but overall feeling better. Had the longest, shittiest day. So replies are going to be few and far between.

Keep, so glad you saw your pole! Congrats!

J, your dog is HUGE! DS is super cute and I love kid-dog bonds! 

Also, super adorbs there are two Romeos hehe. I forget who the other one belongs to, but he is super cute, too!

Laila, love your bernie! For a while, people thought my little one was a Bernie mix since she had the right temperaments, coloring, and body structure but she is waaaaay too small and doesn't even look like that anymore.

Gigs, I am so sorry about your newsfeed/ friend. Is there any chance she hadn't seen your journal before she posted? I like to give the benefit of doubt and pray people aren't that poopy. :( Hugs hugs hugs.

Green, super weird about the spotting. Hopefully it stops and doesn't come back!

UMMMM ok I don't remember anything else. Sorry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Here was the original. Excuse my dirty counter
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Jezika

Arrrgh I'm so tired. I read the thread and had a few smiles and "awws" and "you go girl"s and "yums" but I've forgotten things now 'cause I feel like I'm dying. 

This morning my temp went back up a bit but it might be 'cause I was already awake for a few mins after spontaneously waking up at 6 and then taking forever to realize I should temp then and not at my usual time of 7am because I have to get up then and there won't be three hours in-between. Didn't do FRER because I remembered Wondfos might be more sensitive so I did another Wondfo instead. Just-visible *something* after 10 minutes and a definite faint after 15. No darker than yesterday's. If anything, a tiny bit lighter. Idk wtf is going on in my uterus. I've also felt so tired all day, though I didn't sleep much last night. Had class and then group supervision and then a long-ass assessment back to back from 9-5. I was falling asleep during supervision and although the assessment later kept me awake, I was assessing someone with possibly the worst case of PTSD and history of trauma I've personally ever heard of. I'm fine with hearing things like that, but I think on some level it does get to me. Then I walked home to get exercise while talking on the phone to my mum, who proper freaked/stressed me out about my enlarged kidney (doc finally called me back for follow-up, but I couldn't book till next Monday), and of course since then I've been having kidney pain. I got home absolutely exhausted, still can feel UTI pain, feel nauseous and just really off and crappy. I also had really bad tooth ache two days ago from a bodged root canal that I was instructed to sort out literally 1.7 years ago. I'm terrible. I'm falling apart. And now I have to write an 8-page assignment by tomorrow. And DH moaned that I asked him to wash some of my clothes. Sorry about the selfish essay. Just venting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo! That stinks, Jez! Sorry to hear you have to wait so long to see your doc about your kidney. Is there anything they an give you for the pain? Or is that a bad idea with kidney stuff? Also, I never understood how people in that line of work handle it. I worked in a really rough school before this and everyday I just wanted to die hearing their stories and not being able to help them. Then, I imagine what the people who have to listen to me think lol Big hugs!

As for the temp, I have laid around in bed a while and temped both when I woke up, twenty minutes later, and even an hour later. Unless I properly get up and stay upat most my temp changed like .2.

Annnd never apologize for venting. We all do it/ need it. Hell, SO just called and vented for like 20 minutes after I vented for 40 driving home 2 hours ago hahaha.


----------



## JLM73

:haha: I love it- VENT!!! everyone!!!
I always feel better after you ladies lend me a soap boax and your ears<3<3<3

*Jez- *sorry you are worn down, and the kidney pain and the root canal pain :hugs: two hard hitters! I agree with DobDob...your temp was probably pretty close.
I am the oddball here:blush:
My temp actually DROPS the first hour or so I am up, so I just temp whenever I wake up ( being an insomniac lol) and use the temp adjuster 
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

*Dobbleganger* Sorry you are still not feeling well:(
Was gonna ask if you and SO are better worse or the same:shrug:


----------



## shaescott

All the animals are so cute! I also have 3 cats (I had 4 but 1 died over the summer, it went really fast and she was pretty young, they think it was cancer). But these animals belong to my parents, so once I move out I'll have to get some of my own. SO wants Saint Bernards, which I love as well, so we're agreed on that. We also want dwarf or Pygmy goats and some mini pigs (don't worry, we know they can get big, but they'll be the size of the Saint Bernards tops, rather than a farm pig, and likely under 150 pounds. Lots of people think they stay tiny cuz all the pics online are of babies.) oh, and also maybe chickens. Not sure about them though. I'm currently a pescetarian and want to be vegan eventually, and I feel like there's no point in having chickens if you won't eat the eggs. I could be a vegetarian and only use eggs from the chickens and milk from the goats... I'm still considering my options. Many vegans are against that cuz chickens only lay until their nest is full and laying more eggs cuz they're being taken can stress the laying organs... And they eat their eggs cuz laying takes calcium and eating the eggs gives back calcium. Chickens can also be quite protective of their eggs and get upset when they're taken. They also get broody (like all of us here haha!) With goats, it's that they have to have a baby to make milk and then if you wait for the baby to be weaned and milk the goat you're prolonging the milking period and you might wean the kid too early... It's all so complicated. The point is that vegans think it's either unhealthy for the animals or exploits them, like saying it's not ours to use. It's a difficult issue and I'm not sure what I'm gonna do about it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Feeling better sick wise. Trying not to over analyze this mild nausea, I peed a lot at work (4x instead of one), I am starving I ate all the snacks in my house after eating a grilled cheese sandwich. I don't have the energy to cook anything. Seriously thinking door dash again but ugh so broke. So hard to justify.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's a tough call, Shae. Are there any farms nearby you could experience for a day? That way you can get a feel for how you would handle it emotionally. Like I always thought guns were super awesome since I played a lot of first person shooters, but the moment I was next to someone shooting a gun I didn't even want to touch it. As for egg collecting, I have collected eggs when I was visiting my bf's farm in Washington back in college. The chickens gave zero shits I was there. They even moved out of the way so I could get the eggs then went right back to their nest. But I think it boils down to the chicken. Shrugs.

The other thing is unless your eggs are going to be fertilized, they will just sit there and rot. You have to take them out eventually really.

Idk. I love animals and totally believe in animal welfare and animal rights, but it is not going to stop me from eating animal products. I just honor the animal, don't waste food, and move on.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I came home and couldn't stop eating. Im totally an emotional eater. It's sad actually. But oh well I feel better now. I may or may not be looking at dogs up for adoption online. I've decided I'm getting one once we get a house! That along with chickens! 
Oh ya house update. We're waiting to hear from the selling realtor who is waiting to hear from the bank... Since the house is a for closer the bank has to accept our offer. 
And oh ya... I have a doctors appointment on Monday! I figure since I had cramps off and on today that AF will show tomorrow :( 


Dob- glad you're feeling at least a little better! You're test are confusing. 

Jez- kidney pain and uti pain are so bad alone I'm sorry you're having to deal with them both. Hugs. 

Gig- the biggest cyber hugs. Everything is tough right now I get it. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I'm no chicken expert but my mom had chickens so I know a tiny bit. And I grew up in the country so I was around them a lot. I've never seen them get upset when taking their eggs. Of corse this could happen I've just never seen it. The ones at my moms just lay and walk away like it was no big deal. lol


----------



## campn

Jez- I'm so sorry hun that's gotta hurt bad. Just one of those things would make me bend and twist in pain, hopefully you are taking some pain killers. I honestly can't even deal with people who are majorly depressed or have bad anxiety cause it makes my anxiety instantly worse. It definitely takes strength.

Shae- Not sure what's the best thing to do, I personally eat all kind of meat so it's not a battle for me, but I'm thinking of your super adorable piglets and can't wait to see them! I do know pigs can get mean later but if they're small I doubt they'd be. 

Dobby- I caught your bug! I've been having flu like symptoms for a few days now, first I thought of its just first trimester BS until I woke up at 5 am unable to breathe from my blocked nose! Now I've a fever but I took Tylenol. Way to hit me when I'm down, universe!


----------



## DobbyForever

Boooo feel better, campn!

I forgot what else I was going to say.... Greenie, hope you end up not needing that appointment on Monday and AF stays away!


----------



## gigglebox

RETRACTION. Friend A had posted her news not but 2 hours before i started bleeding. So while she knew I didn't think things were going well, she did not know at that point I was actively miscarrying. I had it backwards. My mistake. Now i feel like an ass hat.

Green, how's the spotting? Are you going to take a test?

Dobs, i'm seeing a faint something on the invert. Don't know why these tests are being weird. Have you tried the wally tests? This time around they were better for me than the dollar tree ones.

Campn, sooo sorry you're not feeling well :(

Shae, ok, birds...here's the thing, they only chill out on laying IF they go broody, which means they will sit for weeks (not sure the hatch time for chickens but for ducks it's 28 days) on the eggs until they hatch. If they go broody, you'll know when they sit on their eggs and refuse to move. If they are NOT broody, which they usually won't be, they'll just lay an egg and move on with life. If you don't take it, the egg will just rot over time. It's not common for birds to eat their own eggs. You can cook them and feed the egg and shell back to them, but they won't peck and eat raw eggs, usually (it's been known to happen, but it's the exception, not the rule). Regarding goats, i've read they will always reserve enough milk for their offspring, especially if they're uses to being milked, but i don't know much about goats to call bs on that "fact" or not. I've got nothing on the pigs.

J, i love canning and hearing the pops of the lids :) do you pressure can or do water baths? I got a pressure canner for xmas but haven't used it yet.


----------



## pacificlove

We've got chickens, ducks, turkeys and sheep. (And hubby gave me the OK for goats just days ago). The only time my chickens get upset about me even touching their eggs is when they are trying to sit as in broody. Heritage chickens are much more likely to go broody then your production hens. One in a million might go broody once in her life. Just pick your breeds for what you want ;) 
As for me: waiting for the next 10 days to go by so I can start testing again


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm learning so much! We've had ducks, but not for eating the eggs and chickens but those are my moms so when I was living there I never paid attention to them. I really want fresh eggs though. I would love to have ducks again but I would want a boy and girl! Just like when I was little they had ducklings and it was the best thing I've ever seen. Better than kittens or puppies! 

Gig- no more spotting. I've checked my cervix a few times. It's maybe med-high? But no blood on it. I think I'll test in the morning if no AF.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahahah go broody. Sounds like a emo teenager hahshs.

Gigs, it's a legit indent. This lot is shit. The strips look wrinkly when they are wet and the indent popped up right away. It is so annoying, but it is definitely just indents.m I did do a few Walmart tests the other day and got absolutely nothing. I am out of frers and I refuse to buy anymore. The timing is such shit that it isn't worth buying such pricey tests unless AF is late. I wasted w lot of my frets thinking I had something only to realize they were indents. Sigh.

Glad that your friend was not being intentionally insensitive.


----------



## campn

My brother had birds and the female would eat the eggs sometimes, I found that so weird! Good thing it's a rare thing!


----------



## shaescott

Good to know, thanks for the info everyone! Once I was at a local farm and tried to take an egg and the chicken pecked me and was all protective of it, I had to wait until it wasn't looking, practically had to take it out from under it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Chickens don't peck me ;). I had to do farm hours when I was pre vet. Even when I had to clip chicken nals I never got pecked buahahah

Omg so I Louise in tech city. The best thing I have ever seen was going to Walmart to buy something and they effing had chickens for sale! Priceless.


----------



## Jezika

Mrs. Green - That sounds super hopeful, fingers crossed! We're kind of close in cycle... and Dobs too... and maybe someone else as well?

Campn - I shouldn't moan, because I can just feel UTI lingering - it's not active when I actually pee, per se. But when it is, it is completely and utterly debilitating and I have to drop everything and adhere my ass to the toilet all day. Sounds like you're having a tougher time with flu. Hope it doesn't get any worse! Feel better :hugs:

Dobbalob - Wtf is up with all these shit tests?! I feel like each of us has to piss on a thousand sticks before we get any definitive, non-BS answer. Maybe we can be really strong and just let nature surprise us (pah!). Or start our own HPT company, rake in the millions and buy as many babies as we want.

Gig - glad to hear your friend wasn't being so insensitive after all. It's suckie to think someone's pissed all over our feelings, so I'm glad that wasn't the case.

To all who are discussing farm animals - I have nothing to add from any knowledgable perspective, other than my grandparents in Hungary always had chickens and pigs, sometimes ducks and turkeys. We used to collect eggs, but it was this insane-ass rooster that caused all the trouble one year and would viciously attack us when we went into the big chicken coop. I think we ended up cooking him after a few too many attacks :( That actually makes me really, really sad now (or maybe I'm just super emotional?), but when I was little I thought nothing of dismembering chickens for meat... in fact, it was fun :nope:. I'm sorry. I could never, ever do that now and in fact am trying (and failing) to go back to vegetarianism. But good for you, Shae, for thinking of the animal babies. My DH would love you for that. He's read so many books on animal welfare and industrial farming, most of them so incredibly sad.

I can't remember who said about fearing the day their dogs die, but I feel that way about my cats too. As in, I'm already grieving on a near-daily basis and they ain't even old... yet.

As y'all can tell, I feel a bit better. I think it was my mother scaring the shit out of me that sent me into a somatizing, anxiety-laden tailspin. Gonna take an FRER tomorrow for sure. If shows nothing, I will be soooo grrrrr. I'll be DPO 15 tomorrow, for heaven's sake. :growlmad:


----------



## Jezika

P.S., Gigs, I just saw the thread keywords and for some reason they made me chuckle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah we'd make a killing selling hpts. Excited to see your test tomorrow, Jez! Hoping you get two nice pink lines.


----------



## laila 44

Dobby -- I see lines!!!


----------



## claireybell

Morning chicklets! Sleep for 9hrs & BAM.. 4 pages to read haha! 

I have nothing to comment really on Farm animals as we dont have any, i love going to the farm though, Riley loves the piglets & lil chicks :) i always feel bad about being a Meat eater after going to the farm :( 

Oooh Jez, did i read your testing today, good luck hehe il be stalking.. 

Gigs, do sorry the bleedings picked up again hun :hugs: hoping it will ease up very soon for you x

Awww Shae your doggy is very cute, loving the neck Bandana aswell ;) 

Oooh MrsG excited to see some tests from you aswell, are you testing today or couple more days?? Excellent news bleeding hadnt returned & temp still up.. Looking good eeee :thumbup: 

Im being hassled by Riley to get up & 'Mummy i want a biscuit' uhhh!! Could do with another pee actually so guess i should move my ass, he does have preschool this morning anyway ha ha!


----------



## shaescott

Omg Jez we totally should start our own HPT company. Can't be that hard can it? (Hahaha it probably is harder than it looks). Wouldn't it be awesome to have cheap digitals that had a sensitivity of like 10 instead of clearblue's 50ish? Only thing is some people naturally have a bit of hcg in their system which could lead to false positives, and we don't want that, but we also want it to be sensitive enough to detect pregnancy early... Huh, maybe it is harder than it seems. Sigh.


----------



## shaescott

Ok so according to the Internet, you can have up to 5 hcg when not pregnant, and up to 9.5 non-pregnant post-menopausal... Since a post-menopausal woman would likely not be taking a pregnancy test, I think we don't have to worry about .5 more, so 10 would be good.


----------



## Flueky88

Ah, I'm so behind. So I'll cheat. J, your temp skyrocketed yesterday, triphashic maybe. Also, my bigger complaint was she had a newborn to me basically and she got a puppy that she couldn't take care of. In fact he still is 99% of the time pinned up. He has started to growl at people even me when he never did before. It's not about his breed, but his lack of training and time spent with him. 

Shea, I could never be vegan. I don't like it when people hunt for sport. If you kill an animal it should serve a purpose. I don't think I could ever kill an animal though. I cried about the dead deer in our ditch one day. 

Gigs, I'm glad to know she hadn't realized. 

Campn, I'm sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon. I see you have a prune today.

Jezika, if you have a UT I it should be treated immediately. It can definitely go to your kidneys and can cause sepsis (infection of your whole body/in your blood). You need antibiotics pronto.

AFM, my temp went into the 98s today. I don't feel sick, hoping I'll be triphashic and get bfp soon. Come on Sunday!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks you have so much willpower waiting until 11dpo to test, especially with all these early tests available these days....... ........ 

Do a 9dpo test lol (sorry bad influence - i always started poas at 5/6dpo Lol )

Great seeing your temp shifting up abit though ;)


----------



## claireybell

Campn your a prune!! Woop :)


----------



## claireybell

Texas :wave: i see you lurking... :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

CB, lol you cracked me up. I will probably wait because I just know I won't be an early implanted lol I actually don't think I've tested before 11dpo. I'd say I'd wait til AF was late (once I started really tracking O). I caved once at 12dpo. I'll think about it if I get early symptoms of implantation though lol.

Greenie, I forgot, I hope the bank accepts your offer. Thankfully, the only house we bid on, we got after a few back and forth offers.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Jez :haha: i think my favorite thread keyword is "threadwhat". 

Glad your feeling better. I think maybe us moms and meant to be moms just have an extra dose of anxiety coursing through our veins. And it can be triggered at the threat of anything happenning to our loved ones. It's funny, yhe concern for myself isn't that high....but when i think of what will happen to my kid and dogs if somerhing happened to me, THAT is upsetting.

Also, we are unhappy with industrialized meat production. We try to buy local when we can, and humane certified, but ultimately hubs wants us to raise all our own meat...he's in charge of the culling. No way i could do that.

Who's testing this morning?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, are your $tree tests new choice or assured? I just realized mine are assured. I took one this morning since I'm looking for _no_ line, and I'm seeing the faintest, screw with your eyes line. Not sure if it's residual hcg or an indent.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to disappoint but bfn. Really doubt a bfp is going to pop up considering I am pretty sure I didn't O and if I did I doubt I got pregnant from O-5 did not finish and O+1 pullout

They are assured and it was an indent
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

thinking I must have the same thing going on over here then. I liked the "new choice" brand much better.

Well Dobs, on the plus side, sex not resulting in a baby may help SO loosen up a little. Any progress with contacting the doctor/getting an appointment?


----------



## campn

Good morning ladies, I'm still pretty sick and Tylenol sucks! I could feel myself so warm even after 2 tylenols. DS is supposed to spend the weekend with DH's parents but today I found out their dog died, should I still let DS go or would that be rude?


----------



## TexasRider

Gotta go back and catch up. Today has already been crazy. Kid woke up crying holding her ear saying my ear hurts. The one on the left. Sigh so doctor appointment at 11:30. She's at my mother in laws now


----------



## gigglebox

Tex oh no :( hope it's nothing serious

Campn, can you just ask them if they still want to watch him? He might be a welcome distraction.


----------



## TexasRider

98% sure it's an ear infection... Again...

Campn- I would just ask and see if they still wanted to watch him.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- so sorry. Poor baby :( 

Campn- I would honestly probably just say something like "I understand if you can't or don't feel up to watching him this weekend" so you're not asking if they still can but trying to be sympathetic. They'll probably still be ok with it.


----------



## shaescott

So based on my CM ovia has decided I ovulated on the 11th, so I should get my period by the 26th I think. But of course ovia could be wrong cuz all it has it CM. Once I get a bbt thermometer I'll be able to tell much better.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae I'm definantly no doctor. But I think the hormone in mirena could mess with your bbt if you're ovulating. I know mirena isn't necessary for stopping ovulation but there's a pretty good chance of it still. And I'm the living proof that just because you have a period doesn't mean you're ovulating. Lol
Again, not a doctor just my own knowledge from when I was on it. I had a hard time with Bc so my doc made me learn a lot :( lol


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Chickadees!

I am running off to buy more fruits for sauces, but just wanted to update quickly.
Haven't heard from DonorGuy other than last week he wished me well, and hoped I was feeling ok.

This morning he sent me a pic...He is SUPER attentive and remembers everything! lol
While we chatted the night we first met and went over papers, I saw the sperm analysis- don't recall certain numbers but everything was in the expected or above avg range:thumbup: I briefly mentioned that I was surprised to see an OTC sperm analysis kit at CVS pharm.
He really isn't all into the science of all the things you can get now.
Well to my surprise, first thing this morning he sent me a pic of HIS OTC sperm kit results :rofl:
I thought - Why is he sending me a pic of some chick's opk or $hpt??
Then I read what he wrote.
He said he got it just to reassure me that he is a good donor, and didn't want me to worry. he's very sweet!
So- here- for the first time I think :-k MAN LINE PORNNN!( I need a deep echoing voice here)
The lines are just like hpts- 2 lines = + which means over 20 million sperm count
 



Attached Files:







SpermOTCCheck.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, he is definitely devoted to the cause! Well done J


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love man line porn! Probably more than regular line porn. Haha I made DH take one after we had been trying for 4-5 month. Because I thought something was wrong. Turns out it was me bahahaha I love making him crazy. 


So my update: 
Last night cm right by cervix was slightly pink and I didn't want to wake up to a mess so I popped in a tampon, this morning nothing on it. But I have been known to start after a BM (I would say tmi but let's be real..) so this morning after that j checked again.. And a little red. So I thought ok that makes sense. I pooped in a tampon again and just took it out... Had the slightest amount of brownish discharge. Not enough for a tampon or really even a panty liner. But because I'm an addict I poas this morning anyway. The whitest bfn I've ever seen! So I'm not sure what's going on. If I don't start tomorrow I'll test Thursday.
Oh and I definitely have cramps so I'm not hopeful!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm well if it is implantation bleeding, you wouldn't have a positive probably until tomorrow or the day after. Hope that's what it is! Also, that "pooped" in a tampon made me literally lol


----------



## gigglebox

Also, the stupid city in a bottle ad is pissing me right off. Anyone else battling that thing daily?


----------



## Jezika

Hello hello hello. I'm sooooo late starting my assignment that's due tonight so I'ma have to love you and leave you after this till tonight when I curl up in bed and enjoy reading my favourite thread, but...

Flueky - yeah, I've been scared shitless about kidney infections. I had a cyst in one of my kidneys when I was 19 that started with UTIs and it landed me in hospital for two weeks on IV with gastroenteritis and pneumonia because of the sepsis. Truly, truly sucked. Doc gave me antibiotics for UTI a few weeks ago but made me wait ages to test my urine to make sure I actually had an infection (which had already lingered beyond a week and I get them every time I have sex as much as a reasonable person). Then I went back after I had almost finished the course and told her I could still feel it lingering, but she wouldn't give me more till she tested my urine again... that was another 1.5 week wait, and now that she wants to see me again, presumably coz it's still obviously there, I can't get into see her till next Monday! But not much I can do coz she's the only one that has my results. Grrr.

Shae - It sounds like you have the HPT company business plan under control. Just let me know when you've wrapped it all up and I'll sign my name and open the bank account ;)

JLM - you have no idea how much I love the man line porn. It's like a frickin' golden unicorn up in here! And I totes did the voice you suggested - made me LOL.

Mrs. G - I actually also LOL'd at what I THOUGHT you had written - "I pooped on a tampon." I was like, "I have no idea why you'd do that, but kudos to you!" But seriously, your chart looks a lot like mine and I definitely don't think I implanted before 9DPO because I couldn't get a faint line on a sensitive wondfo till 12DPO (though I didn't test on 11DPO... only DPOs 8-10) and my temps defo should've been dropping 'cause my cycles are regular and therefore my luteal phase could not have been longer than 10-11 days max. Keep us posted and FX!

AFM, took an FRER this morning and got a definite :bfp: (see below)! Being cautious still and trying not to get too excited or distracted, but I definitely feel symptoms (or I could just be dying of bad kidney)...
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-15.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Jezika

P.S. Do you think I should stop temping and doing HPTs? I might be stressed out if I see temp drops and/or lines that don't darken...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats!!! 

I personally did htps for 1-2 more days after my bfp because I knew I'd stress. I didn't temp before but once I get a bfp I'll probably stop that too! So excited for you!! So much for "a November baby wouldn't be ideal anyway" haha


----------



## campn

Jez- Atta girl! Congrats!!! I ditched the temping cause I hated it anyway but took pregnancy tests every other day for a week or so but only cause I had them already and I couldn't waste them and I had peace seeing the lines darken. Congrats again!

So I got my Doppler and ugh it took me like 45 minutes to find the heartbeat. There are so many other noises down there so I had to look up on YouTube what it should sound like exactly cause you can hear the placenta and even your own heart beat I guess. I found it at the same spot I've been feeling those tiny flutters so at least I'm not imagining that. Also I gotta tell you, nothing is more humbling than listening to your own tiny farts on a microphone. Just glad DH wasn't there.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg! Campn!!! I just literally LOL'd in my super quiet office at the farts thing. 
But congrats on the heartbeat!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, how are you feeling today?

Dobby, I hope at least SO will feel more at ease about :sex: and not deprive you.

J, that's really awesome that he did that test and showed the result. At first I just glanced and pic and thought it was hpt. 

Texas, sorry about LO bring sick. 

Campn, I think babysitting would probably be a good distraction. May want to ask as a courtesy and be like "I'm just wanting to make sure it's okay. I'm feeling awful and could use a rest." Also, bahaha at the tiny farts.

Greenie, I hope it's IB. If it is I think 3 days is earliest a positive could show. 

Jez, I vote stop temping. As far as hpts, maybe test every other day especially if you still have tests. It would ease my mind I think, but if it causes you more stress then stop.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh congrats Jez!! Woop ;) stop temping as temp fluctuates alot & now pg it will just stress you out hun, i think i stopped about 5 days after as it was very up & down, 

MrsG hahaaa nothing like 'pooping' in a tampon hehee made me chuckle :haha: & yes as Gigs just said if it is IB it'll be least another day or so for a positive :thumbup: 

Ah J bless your Donor, thats dedication to the cause ;) hope your tummys feeling abit better today... 

Aww campn how lovely - hb that is - not bodily bubbles hahaa!! I wish i had a Doppler..


----------



## campn

Claire- I got it from eBay for $39. With DS I found one for $50 and I was like no I don't need it, but since this is my last pregnancy I just wanted to really savor it.


----------



## claireybell

I did have a mooch around a couple of shops of which i had seen in the past their Dopplers were fairly reasonable but f**k me, they were pricey as hell! Im just impatient & want stuff now lol, i do think ebays gonna get some £'s thrown their way though.. $39 in uk money is.. Slightly less or more? I can never remember but thats a bargain Camps! How you feeling today?


----------



## shaescott

Jezi- congrats on the bfp!

J- omg the test like is darker than the control, that guys got some damn good sperm count!


----------



## claireybell

Im perusing ebay right now :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Jez*:happydance::wohoo:
NICE!!!! CONGRATS!!! 

AFM can't believe I am already 7dpo:shock:
I will start poas 9dpo...day after tomoro(Thurs) 
Anyone else testing soon?
:dust: to us all!


----------



## claireybell

Tests at the ready eeeee!!! Im excited to see line porn in next few days hehe :)


----------



## campn

I think the English pounds is much more than the dollar, but I'm not sure how much more! So it's probably be cheaper for you!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I Google the exchange rate $1 is 0.71£. When is your next appt? I'll be testing Sunday so a few days after J.

J, woohoo almost testing time :happydance: :bfp: time 

Campn, I think I'll buy a doppler when I "fall" pregnant (I know it's CB'S thing). I'm scared I'll jinx myself ahead of time. I know I'm being irrational on that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'll be testing again on Thursday too. (Approx 11dpo?) if no more bleeding. 

I'll also buy a Doppler once I get my bfp! We'll probably not until like 10weeks otherwise I'll stress out "why can't I hear te heartbeat?! I dont care if I'm only 5 weeks!" Lol


----------



## shaescott

So my mother says there's no point in temping with the mirena (which one of you said, can't remember who...) 

So I'm not buying a bbt thermometer at this time


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup: Good Idea* MrsG* I found DS's HB at 10 wks and 2 days or something like that- much earlier than I thouvht I could with a home doppler but I did!
It took a loooong time like *Campn* said lots of gurgles in our tumies and everytime you pass over a big vessel you will hear your own HB wooshing lol


----------



## campn

Green- You've no idea how much I want your test to turn positive! 

Can't wait for both of you J and Green to test!!! I still get butterflies thinking about seeing that second link line come up! 

Who else is testing!?! Flukey?? 

Dobby- Any more baby talk with SO? Even if this cycle you didn't ovulate I'm sure you will next cycle so you need to be prepared!

I feel so sick ladies and that awful Tylenol isn't doing anything. My head is gonna explode and I can't breathe!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I'll be testing Sunday at 11dpo. Ugh, I'm getting nervous. I've had a lot of hope and the fear is sinking in. This is my 10th month ttc and 6th cycle. Do you have a humidifier they are wonderful and if you use the camphor vapor team by Vicks in it. It's just wonderful.

J and Greenie so excited about your tests Thursday. Gotta see some :bfps: then share the :bfp: love on Sunday. No pressure :wink:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- you're so sweet. That just made me so happy!

I wish I knew some cool tricks to make you feel better. Hugs.


----------



## JLM73

Alright*Greenie and Flueky* We are on deck- let's bring it home by the weekend and join the bumpy girls:haha:
Hey:shrug: positive thinking never hurt right??

*Flu*:thumbup: your chart is awesome!, who cares about a dip here and there- they always say it is the overall chart shift, staying above cover mostly, and bla bla- you recovered like a champ from each dip so hope one was your implant:winkwink:

*GreenMachine* you even had the stress of a bit of bleeding which I still think is implant related! You never truly crashed on temp either- and you even Pooped on a tampon for the love of God:rofl:
You went above and beyond there:haha:
Let's all do the damn thing!
Luv ya alll!:dust::hug:


----------



## JLM73

OMG!!! 2 hrs updating stupid windows 8 to 8.1 and I STILLL couldn't watch the AMY 2015 documentary I rented grrrr DivX wouldn't play it either!!
Finally found VLC media player online and it's worrrkkiiinnng!!!
:hi: back in a bit been waiting ages to watch this it got tons of awards!!


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats on the BFP Jez.

Good luck to everyone testing soon!

Sorry you feel bad campn. Tylenol is a truly worthless drug. It doesn't work at all... Just sayin

Afm- AF has left the building. We will get in some bd this month but mostly it will just be to clean out hubs so to speak. I am gonna try for more bd after O so his sperms don't get "stale" from sitting too long lol. He's leaving on O-2 day and won't be back till O+2 unless something crazy happens and I don't O on cd 14ish like I did the last 2 cycles

And DD has double ear infections so we are on yet another antibiotic. 3 ear infections in 7 weeks is no good. Praying her ENT suggests tubes and we can get it done asap.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez! Congratulations! I am kind of super jealous of you right now. TWO cycles?! Dang girl. Dang. Can't wait to see that line get nice and dark :thumbup:

Campn, you made me crack up. 

And pooping on a tampon is making me laugh so hard in bed right now.

I painted one of my close friend's belly today. It was very enjoyable, i got to talk to her a bit about everything. She's got twin boys and a girl on the way--her boys are just turning three later this year. I'm wondering if maybe that's part of fate's design, that i miscarried so i could be able bodied enough to help her out when she needs it? Or maybe i'm looking waaaayyyy too much into it. I'm just really struggling with a reason behind why it happened. Not just the miscarriage, but why did we get pregnant the cycle we decided to stop trying, only to lose it? 

Sorry if i've typed that before. It's eating at me a little.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey. I'm going to take a posting break. I'll pop in to catch up time to time, but I really just can't. This is too much. I need to process some things and my friend (most amazing person ever and totally going to be the best mom and probably is the only person I feel like wanted to be a mom as much as I do) had the same EDD and she was posting about her pregnancy today (she rarely posts anything) and I'm just overwhelmed. <3 you all sorry


----------



## Flueky88

J, positive thinking won't hurt our chances :) which test are you using Thursday? Oh enjoy your documentary. I hate when nothing works, usually it's my freaking Internet.

Texas, sounds like DR could benefit from tubes, that's a lot of ear infections in a short time. Glad AF has left the building.

Gigs, it sounds like painting her belly was therapeutic. Sometimes, in life there are no reasons. Bad things happen and it can be so cruel :hugs:

Dobby, it's okay. Will be sorely missed but it can be gut wrenching thinking about ttc when something is holding you back. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs2: Dobs, come back when you're up for it. We totally get it. You will be missed!


----------



## campn

Dobby- It makes me sad but it's completely understandable, you gotta draw the line to what you can handle and how much you can take. You know we'll all still be here for you when you come back. <3 

Gigs- I also always look for reasons why things happen and sometimes there isn't an answer at all, so you gotta make your own reason why you think it happened. You're such a sweet friend though, that's so kind of you to do for her midst your own hard time. 

Tex- oh your poor DD! Ear infections are absolutely sucky to get especially that often. Hope the tubes help her get some relief! 

Flukey- Baby dust to you! 10 months is long and I hope the wait is finally over for you! I'll need to buy a humidifier, can't sleep at al like that, and can't heal if I don't sleep! What a cycle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs you'll be missed. Coke back soon. You're in my thoughts. Hugs.


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* I used to work for an allergy doc eons ago and many kiddos that kept getting recurrent ear infections were actually due to allergies! Once they were sorted out with 6-8 wks of little allergy shote they didn't get more infections nor need tubes:shrug: May be worth having an allergy panel run on your little one...

*Dobbins* I'm so sorry :( I hope the break gives you a break from stress and worry, and I hope your doc gets you some insight into what's up with your cycles :hugs:

*Flueky* :-k I'm thinking I'll start with cheapie, walmart, maybe grab some $ ones tomoro. No way I'm wasting a frer before 12 dpo unless I DEF see a 2nd line of some sort/shade. I only have the frer6ds 2 pk.
It's 1 am not so not long now woohoo!

*GigglyBits* You are so awesomely Artistic!- How long does the paint last? Is it like a Henna thing? Or just long enough to get some great pics?
Also- I hear ya on the "reason" thing. I am very science minded. I don't need an answer for how and when the universe came about, but I damn sure wanna know the hows and whys of my body!
I don't recall if you ever tried temping, but did your doc draw a progest to make sure that isn't an issue?:shrug: Just thought about that:hugs:


----------



## Jezika

For all of you testing, I'm really looking forward to seeing the results... it seems a lot of them are coming up. Fingers crosssssed!

Thank you again for congrats, ladies! <3

I think I'm gonna ditch the temping as it really won't change anything anyway and I'll probably sleep better without constantly waking up in the middle of the night and worrying about whether to temp then or later. I will, however, use my final three wondfos to see if there is line progression.

Mrs. G - Re: November baby not being ideal - I KNOW right. I swear just by saying that the universe gave me a BFP.

Campn - Oh my God I totally laughed out loud at the humbling farts! Sorry you're feeling shitty still though. Maybe the cacophony of farts might distract you from your discomfort?

Flueky - your chart IS awesome! Your BFP is going to happen at some point... it is statistically so. So... this cycle really could be it!

J - I LOL'd a second time upon the mention of pooping on tampons... and then a third time.

Texas - LOL @ stale sperm. Fresh sperm is always better. Fresh, sneaky, lying-in-wait in the fallopian tubes sperm. On a serious note, I hope DD's ear infections get fixed. My BFF used to get them all the time and it sounded like the worst thing ever.

Gigs - Now laughing at tampon poop a third time. And yes, I appear to be extremely fertile. I have to say I'm pretty shocked. I genuinely thought I'll have a tonne of issues with fibroids and possible PCOS. Mind you, I'm still not out of the woods anywhere near yet. Oh, I'd love to see a pic of your work on your friend's belly, but I guess that's a bit too personal, so I'll assume it's awesome. Also, I always flip-flop with fate. Clinical training has squished that fate and karma etc out of me by hammering into our heads that the world is random, completely unpredictable and often feels completely unjust as a result (though it can't mess with my weird occasional spirituality). The opposite is also true, though... 

Dobs - Hope you're doing okay and are able to practice some self-care if that's what you need. <3


----------



## shaescott

*Dobs*- I hope you feel better mentally, come back when you're ready <3

*Jez*- my family is super fertile too. Two of my aunts were teen moms, and every woman in my family gets pregnant in one cycle. Even the adopted ones??? Like maybe it's the family spirit and not genetic? I don't even know... Anyway, once I get my IUD out, I'm about 95% confident that I'll get pregnant my first cycle. I feel bad about it, especially since most people here are LTTTC (I think that's the right acronym or whatever) and they can take years to get pregnant. Maybe if I'm (not) lucky I'll have cysts on my ovaries from the IUD or something. 

*Everyone in the TWW*- I better see some line porn this morning!!!!

*AFM*- So I got home around 6:30, flight landed at 5ish. My little sister realized she couldn't find her phone halfway home and we called and they found it at the airport. So we turned around and drove back to the airport and I went in and got it. Thankfully it was a super small airport. Then back we went and finally got home. Texted SO to come swing by after his meeting but he couldn't which made me super pissy cuz dude you haven't seen me in 10 days... Ugh. Anyway, I had a migraine, so I fell asleep at 7:15. Then I woke up at 3:50-ish... And now I'm still awake, and typing this.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, thank you for your kind words :) and yes rest is very important for recovery. Ironic how all you want to do is sleep but the headache, stuffiness, or coughing keeps you up.

J, I don't blame you. I'm pulling out the big gun first Sunday. I hope there is a line or at least a hint of a line for you tomorrow :) same for Greenie

Jez, thank you. I know the odds are in my favor but it's just been a hard journey and I know some women wait longer, but it's still frustrating. 

Shae, don't wish for bad stuff. Just be happy to be blessed. Ugh, I hate migraines. Darkness and silence are your friend.


----------



## Flueky88

I had a really funny dream last night where DH insisted I take a hpt. We put it in my mouth like a thermometer and waited 2 minutes. Then I'm like, "I have 2 lines!! Wait we did this wrong."

Just some silly humor for the day.


----------



## gigglebox

I'll spare my friend from having her face all over the interwebs but here is the painting. The paint is just acrylic. It dries, I take photos, and then anything abrasive that rubs against it (like clothing) will make it crack and peel off. It can be scrubbed off in the shower, so definitely does not hang around long at all.

Ag, I know, sometimes bad crap just happens. And I've been through enough really bad crap to "know" that, but in retrospect, I'm like, "well if things didn't happen this way, I wouldn't be able to xyz". I mean, it could be something as simple as I can now relate to more women who have had this experience. My empathy points have increased, ha. I just imagined myself as a video game character and there is like a bar in the upper right that just grew 10%...

yikes, I must be tired.

ANYWAY. It's not to say there's some all powerful being running the show and has done this for a reason...I'm more of a believer in the universe and balance. If you're going through a shit storm, there is likely a rainbow at the end of it. That said, the opposite often rings true, too, so when I come into good fortune, I'm automatically freaked out that something bad is around the corner. So maybe the reason that shit is hitting the fan all over around me right now (financial, kiddo being a hellion, baby loss), is because something good is coming?

WOW ok it is WAAYYY to early for talk like this.

Flueky, your dream is pretty funny. Dreams are so weird. I actually had my first night of full sleep for the first time in probably MONTHS (bed at 10, awake at 7). usually I wake up to pee, at the very least. man, the weeiiirrrd dreams I had...dreamt a friend was staying with my family and had brought her suction cup dildo and stuck it to the wall in the bathroom. then another friend was hitting me up for money for a cruise she's going on, even though she owed me money for making her jewelry...and at some point hubs and I were making out dressed up like super heroes.

I don't even know. This is what happens when I get on my lap top. I type too much. Sorry about that.
 



Attached Files:







Jenn3.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, that so beautiful. Ah, my dreams are pretty crazy most of the time. Like I dreamt my dog had a catheter once and DH kept pulling on it and eventually yanked it out with the balloon intact. I was so Iliad at him, I woke up mad at him and realized only a dream. I really think something great is in store for you. Well, I better call work my computer is being stupid this morning, grrr.


----------



## campn

Flueky- There is actually a commercial just like your dream! It was meant to make fun of pretty dumb girls though but it was pretty funny!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flukey- hilarious dream. I love weird dreams. 

Gigs- that absolutely beautiful. And I also think it's beautiful to find meaning in your loss. Especially that you want it to be to help your friend. You're so sweet. And she's so lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I can't believe that was a commercial lol. However, I know own some people can't follow directions to save their life. I wish I could watch that commercial.

Greenie, yes, funny dreams are at least interesting. I hate work dreams or my vivid nightmares. Oh, I see your chart :hugs: you sure it's really AF?


----------



## JLM73

G'mornin my lovlies!:hi:

So you know I am the Mad Scientist of the board as Dobs said back when :haha:
So YAY Test day is finally here for me ...:huh: What's that you say?....I'm only* 8*dpo, not 9dpo:huh::blush::haha:

Whyyy wait??? Someone has to test the control lines on my 2 packs, so I can make sure they are working right BEFORE I actually trust them to determine BFP/BFN right???:shrug:

Yea...I totally did :roll:
Besides- mom's dumbass pest control guy for the yard showed up at 7am making the dog go nuts:growlmad:

Sooo, I decided to test their theory on EPT 5days sooner/FRER6days sooner.
Ok so I get AF cd26 with O cd13 religiously.
Math time: 
So *EPT5ds (Blue+/-)*says 53% BFPs 4 days early(cd22 tomoro)
*FRER6ds *says 76% BFPs 5 days early(cd21 today)
(Wally cheapie is for day of missed AF, was expected to show nil and did)
Well...looky looky...found this verrrrry interesting on EPT below
**Pics at exactly 10 mins in case, about 2 mins later out of case**
These are all Squint-tastic lol so I tried to mark as close as i can


----------



## JLM73

:-k
Bear with me...testing to see if they enlarge after I cropped them...


----------



## JLM73

Meh...pics are crap either way no biggie lol
Ok *Gigdom* That owl is absolutely AMAZING!! Sooo frickin CUTE!!!
You need like a booth at the market where you can paint kiddie faces etc- you are a natural!
Ohh! EGGS!!! Paint something cool on the eggs you sell!!!
No one uses the shells other than compost that I know, but I'm sure you would get ppl that keep them- I've seen painted eggs...think you pin hole them and somehow get the yolk out??
I personally would put a piece of scotch tape on the base, stick a syringe thru it and suck out the yolk!
That's how they do the magic trick where they insert a needle in the balloon without it popping :haha:


----------



## shaescott

I see lines! But I have line eye so don't trust me lol


----------



## Flueky88

J, I had to really squint but I saw something on the ept. Early squinter on frer seem hard to capture. Fx you get darker lines :)


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I forgot to add, I was having some very light AF like cramping last night from my uterus. Hmmm, I'm hoping it was implantation.


----------



## JLM73

I know everyone hates blue dyes, but I don't think I ever used one with older kiddos, and def not while ttc now.
I will say I don't like the EPT when you first dip it- says *20* seconds!!
I wasn't even at 15 and the pee had passed the windows...seems too much almost- also they show the +/- looking nice and blue against a white background-BS, that sucker was SOoo gray I had trouble seeing the blue for nearly the full 10 mins!
They need to rethink their materials, or their dip time

*Flu* OMG yay!! That's awesome IB sign!
but I think it would take 2-3 days from then to get a BFP- still think you should :test: as the light cramps don't necessarily come at start of implant:thumbup: and your chart looks really good!!


----------



## Flueky88

Wow that's an extensive dip time. I've never heard of any other test being over 15 seconds. I've used a few blue dye when I was late for AF and I never got an evap.

Thanks J, I want to wait for Sunday haha. Gotta keep my willpower. I hate BFNs, I may do a cheapie though. Tomorrow a.m. I'll dip an IC because I have so many lol


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: oh wait just saw you are 7dpo:blush:
hold off then till your planned test day- :smug: Let meeeee waste the $ poas for now lol


----------



## shaescott

J, I saw a definite line on the middle strip, so I did some edits and it's totally there


----------



## campn

Flueky- Your chart is amazing! That 7 DPO dip looks pretty promising plus the cramping. Since it's too soon to have AF cramps hopefully it's just a tiny baby digging in there! Baby dust!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fluke-I'm not sure anymore. It was kind of heavy this morning but I just went to change my tampon and it was not much and brown. So I'm putting spotting for now but I think she'll show today or tomorrow. But I'd like her to wait a couple days so maybe I can come back from my trip in time for some bd. 

J- I can't really tell in those pics.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, thanks, I really hope so ;) how are you feeling today?

Greenie, it's so odd. FX she doesn't show for a couple days if not 9 months.

J don't worry I think I'm doing an IC for fun in the morning


----------



## claireybell

Flueky88 said:


> Wow that's an extensive dip time. I've never heard of any other test being over 15 seconds. I've used a few blue dye when I was late for AF and I never got an evap.
> 
> Thanks J, I want to wait for Sunday haha. Gotta keep my willpower. I hate BFNs, I may do a cheapie though. Tomorrow a.m. I'll dip an IC because I have so many lol

I knew you would give in ra ha ha


----------



## JLM73

Thx for the tweak *Shae* and No worries *MrsG* I can BARELY see it after upload, and it is a squinter to begin with hehe
I'm just bored and need something to obsess about since I spent alllllll day and night yesterday jarring sauces- taking a slacker day today lol.

I went back and took dry hpt pics, but MAN I just got a Samsung Galaxy5 last week- LOVE it, but the zoom is pissn me off! Keeps getting the perfect zoom of tests then zooms out to blurry when I take a pic?? Tried all diff setting too grrr
Anyhoo, here's the dry ones- the EPT blue dye still has the same vertical line as when it was wet- I'm interested to see if it turns into anything, as that would mean EPT blue dye beat out FRER6ds in early testing:shock:

Best I could mark
 



Attached Files:







8dpoFebDry1.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 10









8dpoFebDry2.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 6









8dpoFebDry3.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73




----------



## claireybell

Hey lovelies ;) 

Ohhh a busy day at work & now i have indigestion/heartburn, 2nd eve in a row, such poo nuggets uhh! 

Ooh J look at all your pee sticks :haha: i kinda see a line on the blue one & the first signal but my phone wont focus properly grr! Your chart looks bloody awesone!! 

Haha Flueks i knew you would want to cave.. Too many tests tra la la haha! 

Sorry your temps dropped a lil bit MrsG but no bleeding is always a good sign :thumbup: fingers crossed it goes back up tomorrow ;)

Oh Gigs what a lovely belly painting that is, sooo cute! See, its not just canvas art your ace at:)


----------



## JLM73

Ok done peppering the board with my uber early hope it's a squinter pics :rofl:
I was just highly amused that IF I get a BFP the frickin Blue dye would have been the first to show...weird.

So I am eating EVERYthing- I am having a slacker day watching movies as i have cooked for 30 hours the last 3 days, and frankly have busted arse the last week!
It was a rainy day here with tons of tornado warnings anyway, so perfect day to catch up on some movies and :munch:

Thx *CB* and :shhh: Don't tell *Flueky* she's caving- she's just making sure the material on the IC is absorbent!


----------



## Breeaa

Congrats Jez! That's a pretty pink line! 

Sorry you're having a rough time Dobs. Sending you lots of hugs! 

J, I hope those lines get darker tomorrow! Fx!

Gigs, hope you're doing well. I haven't been able to catch up. It's been a busy 4 days for me but I remember you mentioning the bleeding slowed down? I think my bleeding lasted 2-3 days and I had very light spotting for 6 days after that. Are you trying right away or are you taking a break? 

Mrs green, hope you are doing well! I'm trying to see the mini chart and noticed a temp drop and spotting? Hope it doesn't pick up. 

There's so many new ladies here I can't keep up!!!

Campn, how's your morning sickness? Hope it's getting a little better by now. I see you're a prune! Woohoo!

Claire, not sure what you recently posted lol. When's your anatomy scan?? 

To all the other ladies, I hope you're all well. I'm sorry I can't keep track of everybody but I'm going to try harder. 

As for me I have a dr appt today in 2 hrs. I'm nervous because it's the dr I don't care for. Hope he doesn't remember our last convo when I argued with him over wanting a home birth. Lol than goodness I'm switching Drs soon.


----------



## gigglebox

J, i see it on the ept but honestly it's showing up quite grainy on my screen :/ also, why is the control "minus" so faint?!

OK GUYS I'M AN ASS. That friend I was erroneously upset with the other day totally sent me the sweetest gift package! It was a card, a book of inspirational quotes, gummy bears, and this yummy smelling candle <3 i teared up.


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, thanks for checking in <3 my heart is screaming at me to try again immediately, but my head is pumping the breaks and being logical. We'll likely wait and start again in June.


----------



## claireybell

Aww bless your friend Gigs, that very sweet of her, id teary up aswell :hugs: 

Breea hullo to thee ;) hope you are well, your an Orange yay!! Hooe Drs goes well, if your adament you want a home birth, dont let him sway your mind! :) 

My Anatomy/Anomally scan is in less than 3wks omg!!! I think im just starting to feel an odd pokey pop here & there hehe! 

J if i remember rightly my ooober faint positive back in November was on a blue dye test, it was there but not, then later that day i did a pinky one & yep!! Fingers crossed for you, feeling good tings ;)


----------



## campn

J- Sorry Jlm I'm squinting hard for you but my fever eyes aren't giving me a break. Fx it turns so positive! 

Claire- Are you taking heartburn tablets? I've had awful heartburn with DS so I ate tums like it was candy. I'm sure I'll need it this time too. 

Bree- My nausea is better! but I've caught a nasty bug from DH, he had a coworker who had a respitory infection for a month so I hope I don't get that sick. I hope you don't get the mean doctor! Doctors are such jerks when it comes to anything "natural". Can you switch to a midwife or a birthing center instead? They'd be a much better option for a home birth. 

Gigs- What a sweet friend. Don't be hard on yourself our emotions go haywire with hormones so it's not your fault hun. It's hard to always always think the best of everyone. Enjoy your care package! 

Green- I hope that spotting isn't AF, I hope the witch stays away! When are you testing!?


----------



## Flueky88

J, hehe yes just do a control test to see if IC are working properly. I'm looking forward to your next test. It will be hilarious if the ept detects sooner than FRER 6 day sooner.

Claire, I laughed imagining you cackling and ringing your hands. I know it was just my mental imsge, but still :) also very excited for gender scan!!

Gigs we all make mistakes or assumptions. She sounds like an awesome friend and I think she would forgive you.

Campn, do you still feel crappy?


----------



## Flueky88

So I had a pin prick size speck of dark brown blood when I wiped.


----------



## JLM73

:hugs:*Giggley* No harm, no foul! You are human- no biggie. At least you didn't go on a rant to HER lol. That's very sweet she sent you that...tho you mentioned when you posted that you "hoped she didn't read " what you wrote- maybe she did and felt bad that she didn't mean it to come across that way:shrug: Another one of those mysteries of the universe to ponder hehe

Also :-k NO idea why the - part ( control) on the plus is so faint after drying. I wondered the very same thing last I was in the bathroom looking at it.
Looks to me like the + part has no where near the amt of dye the official vertical control line does?? That's what I meant by everything was GRAY when I first dipped it:shrug: You can see below the - is always gray?!
*WET*

*DRY*


----------



## JLM73

*Flu and MrsG*Still sending IB thoughts your way!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Flueky88

Thank you, J :dust: :dust: :dust: your way too.


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: OK finally watching the movie Inside Out for kids, and noooow I see why everytime my son is naked he shakes his booty and smacks it lol
The little girl does it at the beginning when they mention Goofball Island:rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

Sorry guys I've been reading but im terrible at keeping up a conversation. 
Im stressed about work because they just dumped a remedial reading class on me and I've never taught reading. I'm supposed to flow another lady and do what she's doing but she's being less than helpful at this point and acts like she doesn't want to help me. Throw in a sick kid and the possibility of another ear tube surgery and its a rough time right now. So how much stress actually affects fertility? Lol not sure if this crosses the threshold or not....


----------



## campn

First few times I watched inside out I cried hard. I actually bawled my eyes out. I try to avoid it now :p 

Flu- I still feel so sick, I've been trying to just stay in bed. A neighbor who moved to TX came back for a quick visit but I told her I can't hang out, I can't even get myself to properly brush my hair now. Any more cramping??


----------



## Flueky88

J, I only half way watched that movie because I was with my nephew and he makes me play instead of watch things lol. I enjoy it though :) I guess that's why he's so fond of his aunt flueky. It's good to know your son got that from somewhere though.

Texas, I'm sorry to hear about all the stress going on right now. I think stress is very subjective and influences other more and some less, etc. I failed to O because of it in December. 

Campn, sorry to hear you are still poorly. I hope you get to feeling better soon. Is DH helping you? No cramping since last night, I think that's a good sign :)


----------



## shaescott

*Questions for everyone to discuss, cuz I'm curious about you all:
*
1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on?
2) favorite baby names?
3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah?
4) any diagnosed fertility issues?
5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?
6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?

Ok that's all I can think of right now, answer away though cuz I'm super curious!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- sorry the flu or whatever is still hanging on. 

J- I watched that movie! Hubs and I like kid movies ha. It's cute. 

It sounds like everyone is doing well. So happy for you all :)

Oh and flue- sounds like implantation!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Breeaa

Ugh I typed a big post and it disappeared when the page crashed. 

Ok appt went well I heard a sweet little heartbeat of 140! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I was per relieved because it's been 7 weeks since hearing it. Dr was still annoying but he didn't bring up homebirth. 

I took a bump pic for my favorite Ttc girls! I thought I looked huge but then I saw a pic of when I was 14 weeks pregnant with ds and I am much much smaller. Still feel like a whale though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So cute bre!!! So glad you got to hear the heartbeat again!!


----------



## campn

Bree- You're a total babe! Gorgeous bump! Now I don't even look pregnant, I just look like I'm chubby in the midsection. 

Glad you got to hear the heartbeat! Maybe you should also get a Doppler, I feel like I'm gonna get obsessed with mine.


----------



## JLM73

Ooh* Shae* I love Q&A!
1) I already know some, but what *gender team *are you on?
*TEAM BLUE!!*
2) *favorite baby names*?
I like strong names- Avery(unisex),Caden (Spirit of Battle),Gabrielle,Kye,Quinn
Xander... boys of course lol
3) trying for/pregnant with *first baby or nah*?
Nah, will be my 4th...6th if I count surrotwins!
4) any diagnosed fertility issues?
*Nope*
5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?
Oh geez long one- had 2 vag with epidurals, 2 csects(1 sched 1 emerg) def want a natural vag birth for this last one, No docs will VBA2c here so Midwife, Water may help with pain- did the hard 9 cm thing with DS- AND Oxytocin SUCKED!!
6)* how long TTC *so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?
*15* looooong months!


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* AWESOME bump pic!! You are so darn cute!! I can't wait to have a proper bump and not a foodie one :blush:

*Fluekazoid* Ditto on movie watching with DS lol
I rented it for us yesterday, he had seen it already at theater with his dad ( movies was MY thing with DS, he dad has started taking him every Fri to beat me out:roll:)
So yea- DS talked me ear off about Mario brothers and Minecraft!! He's a major gamer kid at 5 ...in the blood lol all my kids are- sooo, I ended up watching it today after he went back to his dads.

*Campn* Tell the Bean ..ahem PRUNE to take it easy on you or else:trouble:

*Tex*I HATE when jobs have you learn from another employee and they SUCK at helping you learn what to do!!:growlmad: Happened to me at the Mayor's office here! They just THREW me on the front desk following a Lady who has done it 20 yrs!! She promptly left me after ONE hour to leave work early for the day :shock: WTF!!


----------



## shaescott

I figure I should do my own Q&A lol

Questions for everyone to discuss, cuz I'm curious about you all:

1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on?
*Team yellow.  I want some of each gender. But I'll wanna find out the gender ASAP!!!*
2) favorite baby names?
*Abigail, Madelyn, Grace, Lilia, Zachary, Gabriel, Lucas*
3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah?
*Once I'm trying it'll be the first*
4) any diagnosed fertility issues?
*Nope*
5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?
*Likely hospital due to nervous SO, but I'd prefer birth center or home. Water birth is a maybe. Midwives preferable. I'll try to do natural vaginal but I have a low pain tolerance. We'll see what happens?*
6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?
*Not TTC yet (I'm the awkward one out here haha!) LONG term WTT though, like almost 6 years...*


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I see the squinted.

Bree, beautiful bump pic.

Gigs, so glad your friend sent you that sweet package.

Thank you everyone. It's been a long, shitty week of a long, shitty few months. Not really up to talking about me, and please don't take it personally if I leave you out a reply. My energy is pretty low. SO and I just got into it because I can't walk the dogs. I have stopped cooking. I am tired.

I cannot; however, resist answering survey says question so y'all can thank Shae and Campn for getting me out of my cave to which I will retreat after this.

*1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on?*
Team Blue all day :blue:

*2) favorite baby names?*
SO comes from a long line of A's so Aidan for a boy and Aria for a girl. Aidan was the vampire in that tv series with the ghost, werewolf, and vampire. It was one of the first tv series SO found we both liked and we binged watched it together. Aidan's personality is a lot like SO. Aria partially because I loved Lucy Hale in PLL, I loved Aria as a character, and because Italian is gorgeous. Middle names will be after my parents.

*3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah?*
Will be my first

*4) any diagnosed fertility issues?*
No, but my body tends to freak out when pregnant. Uterine cysts, ovarian cysts, bed rest, losses... Runs in the family but I am the only one who has lost babies from it.

*5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?*
Hospital, epidural. I would prefer a vaginal birth;however, my mom only had c-sections because something about her frame wouldn't support most of her kids/she had early births for various reasons/ other reasons. So I won't be shocked if I end up needing a c-section.

*6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?*
Last bfp took 7 cycles. My ex fiancé and I tried for about three months with no success, but we weren't confirming O and we only had certain times together because he was Canadian.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Somehow I missed this. So I'll answer it now. 

1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on?
Team Green (get it? Lol) I have absolutely no gender preference it changes daily. Lol we most likely won't find out what we're having anyway. 

2) favorite baby names?
Picked out already- Aidan Donald or Lillyann Louise 

3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah?
Trying for our first rainbow baby. 

4) any diagnosed fertility issues?
Nope 

5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?
Hospital most likely, I want natural but I'm kind of a baby sooo if I'm honest I'll probably do an epidural. 

6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?
One year (almost) of actively Ttc. Before that I was on Bcp for a couple months and before that ntnp for about 4 months.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Love you for doing this! Enjoy your sweet threadcation and we'll be thinking of you often! 

Love the names Aiden and Aria! I'm also a big fan of PLLs! Ezra!??? Drool!


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, we are both pro Aidan! Great minds


----------



## shaescott

Yay Dobs! Take all the time you need, we understand <3


----------



## campn

I'm doing this from my phone so, bear with me!

1- Team pink since we want one of each then the candy's shop will close! 

2- For boy, Oliver. And for girl Juliette and I'll call her Jules for short. I've loved that name for so long and it's my dream name. 

3- Pregnant with our second and last baby. 

4- I ovulate really late, my nurse called it "Delayed menses" that kinda hurt :p

5- Hospital birth with doctor and an epidural. My body doesn't know how to deal with pain so last time my blood pressure spiked so high until I got the pain meds then it calmed down. I don't want to go through that again cause it put baby in distress. 

6- It took us 6 months this time around and just seemed like it wouldn't happen, but people try for longer so I shouldn't even complain.


----------



## FutureMrs

What a nice idea Shae! Its nice to get to know a bit more about everyone :)

1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on? I would be good with either! Eventually want some of both, but would definitely find out the gender!

2) favorite baby names? I honestly have the hardest time with this. I love Poppy for a girl (I think its a bit more popular in the UK? UK girls?) I like Hudson and Hunter for boys!

3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah? When we get pregnant it will be our first!

4) any diagnosed fertility issues? Nope!

5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?
Hospital and hopefully for a natural vaginal birth, but I wont kid myself I may need some help lol!

6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?
NTNP for 2 months, will start actively trying after our wedding in May :)


----------



## Flueky88

1) I was initially team blue but a part of me hopes to bring the first baby girl to the "pool". I'm happy either way but I'm finding out gender before birth
2) Samuel or Serena
3) First baby
4) No diagnosed issues
5) hospital birth. I'm unsure on pain med school but probably yes. Vaginally birth I think.
6) TTC for 10 months


----------



## Flueky88

Bre you definitely do not look like a whale. I'm glad you heard heartbeat :)

J, yes, nephew seriously said the TV wasn't allowed to talk to me once lol. He's my spoiled rotten nephew :) I'll have to tell you guys what he told poor DH once. I'll tell tomorrow.

Dobby, I'm sorry it's been a shit month. I really hope that you can find some peace and happiness.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles!!!*:friends:
muah!! Love when you chime in - tho I totally understand you are down, stressed, and what I like to call Soul Weary:( I was there a while back- seriously NO energy to do ANYthing- especially taking the dog out! Luv ya girl!
Also Sooo cool both you and *MrsG-Lady* chose Aidan's!
Aria is BEAUTIFUL Dobs!

*Flueky* Hilarious! The TV is banned from you :rofl:
My son constantly comes up with sarcastic comments, but he is just at that blunt honest kid stage- not trying to be mean, and he says some things so seriously- like a little grown up- I can't help but laugh!
I believe the word for him would be "cheeky" in the UK, Precocious in the old days :haha:

*Shae* Hi five that we both picked Gabriel! I love the nickname Gabe!

*Future* Poppy is Super cute for a girl! I really like original names.

*Campn* Jules is also very nice as a nickname. I try to make sure my kids don't get names that get them mocked- hard enough being a kid! Also my #1 Fave movie is Baz Luhrman's Romeo and Juliet- so I love the name as a whole :winkwink:

**And from a woman who has tried natural birth in a hospital to 9cm, had an emerg c sect, and a reg sched twin c sect, AND had 2 vag babies with epidurals- 1 with forceps, the other a back labor sunny side up(face up)!!
TRUST me- Don't let ANYone pressure you on what you should/shouldn't do during labor. Every one of mine were different!
- Baby 1 I was 18, and the epidural was a God send( I planned ahead to have 1)!! As I HATE abdominal pain! He was small enough, he kept going BACK IN after each push!! Forceps delivery- He was 7lb5oz
-Baby 2 I was 23, tried natural but Back labor is a BEAST!!! felt my spine pulling apart= epidural and heavenly after that! She was 8lb6oz
-SurroTwins- wanted a vag delivery in hosp, but Twin A stayed breech booo! So scheduled c sect at 39wk5days- no probs for me but twin A ( bigger) went to NICU for some resp probs- think she inhaled some meconium:( was fine after 2 days.
Twin A was 5lbs4oz, twin B was 4lbs 10oz
-DS went for natural delivery in hosp(VBAC) they induced me at 40wk2days due to high b/p- made it to 9.5cm on first push DS HR plummeted to 40's and did not come back up - Emerg Csect with gen anesthesia boooo!
He had cord around neck twice, and never made it far enough down the canal to unloop it vaginally. I was knocked out for like 4 hrs! WORST delivery of all- total hack job on my incisions too by a new doc:growlmad:
DS was 6lbs10oz


----------



## TexasRider

shaescott said:


> *Questions for everyone to discuss, cuz I'm curious about you all:
> *
> 1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on?
> 2) favorite baby names?
> 3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah?
> 4) any diagnosed fertility issues?
> 5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?
> 6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?
> 
> Ok that's all I can think of right now, answer away though cuz I'm super curious!!!!

1. I would love a boy but if not I'm ok with a girl. Heck I just want another baby!!
2.names are picked. Travis Orlan and Tara Lois. Both middle names are special. Orlan is my dads he had a heart attack and died 6 weeks after my daughter was born and Lois is my aunts name. She was murdered last year by her own grandson.
3. Nah second and last baby
4.nope
5.c-section I already had 1 and I have no intention of going through labor again. I never dilated past a 5 after 10 hours of labor with my first.
6. 8 months but I didn't ovulate for 3 of those... Idk why


----------



## Jezika

I read the thread and want to make so many comments but felt super crappy today so really must get ready for bed and sleep as tomorrow is a long day. But... for the fun Q&A:

*1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on?*
Would like one of each but DH and I are both REALLY desperate for a girl.

*2) favorite baby names?*
Funny - we just went through some baby names tonight. Some top ones were Leomi, Delilah and Poppy (yes, totes British!) for a girl and... we really didn't have any boys' names that we agreed on, which means we will definitely have a boy.

*3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah?*
First one.

*4) any diagnosed fertility issues?*
No, but I do have fibroids that apparently aren't in places that should affect fertility or increase chance of MC, and a recent u/s showed my ovaries had a "polycystic appearance" but doc seemed skeptical due to regular cycles etc.

*5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?*
Really haven't thought about this, but ideally a home birth with lots of practiced relaxation techniques. Having said that, I think I'd be to anxious of stuff going wrong, so probably hospital and attempted vaginal birth. Not sure about epidural. Id see how I feel?

*6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?*
Got BFP in two cycles. Though happy, I feel kind of bad about this because I know we are lucky... and I really was shocked esp. given the possible medical issues above.


----------



## campn

Jlm- Yeah kids are super brutal but you just gotta teach your kids to love themselves and accept the good and the bad. I know this mom who has a 6 years old girl who turned out on the hairy side like her dad, and she was talking about how she'd like to get her entire body hair removed by laser and how that kid will be grateful for it. No she won't be! All she'll remember is being stung over and over and over cause mommy didn't love her enough. 

It just really bothered me but I couldn't tell the mom that just scared of backlash.


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* That is exactly what I used to joke to my friend- that my poor daughter is SOO hairy- fair skin with black hair on her arms, legs, even a fine hairy swirl at the top of her back when she was little!
I ised to tell my friend- Poor girl- I'll have to get her hair removal for her 16th bday!
:blush: I would NEVER say that to her then, nor ask her about it- Funny thing is she could NOT care less! She has had the same BF for 3 yrs, and he doesn't care apparently as she never shaves her legs to go to the pool lol.
I'm like Cierra!!! Shave your legs gurrrl! She's like whatever lol I don't care!
I'm very proud she is so laid back, and not hung up on makeup, image- labels etc.
It's what I always hoped for my kids- be yourself! But society can be rough, especially going thru school- puberty etc :(

OHH! Forgot to add I snagged more EPT's- a 3pack with $3 off coupon at a diff Walmart
:-k No idea why they have diff deals at each one!?
Anyhoo cost me $9 for 3 more yay- POAS addiction enabled lol


----------



## Flueky88

J, awesome on snagging 3 more epts! I'm glad your daughter has a great attitude of not caring about what others thought. I was so terrified of what others thought in middle school. 

As for the funny convo from my nephew (E ) to my DH (H).

E: H, I don't love you. I love Flueky.
StepMIL: You're going to hurt Uncle H's feelings.
E: I'm sorry H. I love you....but I love Flueky more.

Bahaha, poor DH.

My temp jumped up the highest today. No more spotting or cramping. My IC is developing as I type. So far BFN but I expect that


----------



## Flueky88

BFN at 10 minutes 8dpo. Not defeated yet :)


----------



## claireybell

Hey Flueks! 

8dpo is mega early still hun, you maybe implanting still as we type lol! Was it first or second pee? 

I just caved & buyed a Prenatal Listening system, of course, cant hear s**t, oh well i can the faintest tummy gurgle & my pulse very faintly uhh! so i look up reviews & its a very crappy one! So annoyed! I cant even return it as ive broken the seals :( still, it was on offer at £19.99 which is fairly cheap..


----------



## Flueky88

FMU, oh yeah I never expected it to be positive so I'm really not fussed. Oh that is awful CB I don't know why someone would continue to market it for something it can't properly do.


----------



## claireybell

Its stinky pffft! Now if i had ordered an actual 'doppler' online & paid the extra few £'s id have to wait a few days but a hb would be heard i expect! I just have to wait for the scan, impatient me Lol! 

So do you have any frers or IC's until period is due?


----------



## Flueky88

CB, I know I usually don't have much patience. We are paying my car off by the end of the year and I've avoided researching cars because then I'll want it now. Well maybe you can get a doppler. I have 31 ICs left. 5 FRER, I'm not pulling the FRER out until 11dpo. That may be when I test again


----------



## claireybell

Ive just asked one of my friends if she ever had one or knows anyone that selling, we shall see :) 

Testing gets expensive but its an obsession that must be funded ha ha! So proud that you wont be pulling out the big guns until 11dpo :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Flueky- yeah you're so early that a bfn means nothing haha

J! Send tests!!!!! We need your line porn!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed Flueky super early glad you are keeping your chin up

CB sorry about the listening system being crappy :(

Afm AF came in the early mornings with intense paining my right side again. I guess this is just my new normal


----------



## DobbyForever

J and Camp you reminded me of this cartoon I saw on fb.

"I feel like chocolate because people like me since I am sweet"
"Some other sweet comparison"
"I am coffee because most people don't actually like me until they have changed everything about me to fit them."


----------



## shaescott

I'm literally insane when it comes to planning. I'm applying for college this fall and I have a frickin spreadsheet with stats of tons of colleges I'm interested in. Planning on going to nursing school. I started doing math figuring out years of finances too lol


----------



## gigglebox

Again, lots to say...

Brea, you're a total milf.

J, I'm so excited for your test this morning!

Campn, SOOOO sorry you're so ill! Sounds like it's way beyond normal pregnancy stuff. have you called your doctor for some relief? that sounds miserable.

Dobs...ok dobs, don't hate me...but why are you not able to walk the dogs? I do believe I recall a certain professional suggesting you take them out daily, even if you aren't feeling up to it............ that said, I can 100% empathize with zero energy. Hoping the depression lifts soon as it's definitely overstayed its welcome :hugs:

Shae, you are so organized! I was never that organized in my own life. only in jobs.

Jez, DON'T you dare feel guilty for getting pregnant fast! Feel fortunate and maybe lucky, but not guilty!!! We'll all get there eventually. 

Fluek, how lovely to be loved <3 Also, your chart looks amaze-balls, as they say.

survey time...
1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on?

Pink. I'll ultimately be happy with blue, too, but I really want a girl and this may be our last kiddo.

2) favorite baby names?

The ones we will probably actually use: Link or Lennox Hayes for a boy, and Ember for a girl. Other names I personally like are Quinn and Connor (hubs hates them both), and Hazen for a middle name. Girls, I love Alice, Arlette (though a friend has dibs on that, though she's nearly 33 and doesn't want kids), Aria or just Ari ("R-E") is beautiful too (had a former coworker with that name, always liked it). Also like Ava, Evie (which will be Ember's nickname, Ember Victoria, "EV")...I think that covers it.

3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah?

This will be the second.

4) any diagnosed fertility issues?

Not fertility issues per se, but I do have a wonky shaped uterus that may or may not cause issues.

5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?

Not sure. either vbac or C-section. but either way, DEFINITELY drugs. I labored for hours and only got to 4 cm w/ DS and it was super painful, then the epi failed (twice) and I got up to 7 cm before I had emergency C-section...I do not enjoy laboring. drugs please.

6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?

With DS, got pregnant in the first month. This time, tried for 4, gave up on month 5 but got pregnant anyway. So I'm not sure if that counts or not...

ADDITIONAL QUESTION FOR YOU LADIES:

How many kids do you ultimately want? I want to stop and 2...I think.


----------



## claireybell

Well SO has Riley with me & another Son whos 11 but hasnt seen since he was 4! SO wants this one & just have our 2 whereas im not completely sure lol! I may have this second & be like 'thats it, def no more!' But 2 just feels like such a small number.. My mum had 3 girls, my older sister has 4 hmmm. I dunno, id be happy with 2 if this one is a Girl hahaa! If its a boy, SO will need some persuation i think ;)


----------



## claireybell

Also Gigs, love those names :)


----------



## claireybell

My phones not too great at copy & paste so some answers for those Q's: 

1. Gender preference - Girl but would be so happy for team Blue again

2. Baby names, hmmm too many to name lol but i love Avery & Lara for girl middle name Louise as this is my middle name, boys - quite like Austen, Brody & Ellis, Thomas for a middle name

3. Its our 2nd successful pg as had a tubal loss inbetween

4. No fertility issues but one tube down, my right ovary isnt that healthy app

5. After a previous csection (Riley was footling breech) im very tempted to opt for the elected section although mw wants me to ho gor vbac, not keen.. But its early days & il probs change my mind, drugs, yes lol! 

6. Took us 5-6 months to get Riley but we werent hugely active tbh, this cycle properly trying id say 2-3 cycles, although 1 cycle i had to skip as i was on AntiB's grr!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Running late and no time to catch up but...

Dobs- I started (for real) this morning too. So at least we'll be miserable together?


----------



## campn

My sister is 15 weeks pregnant (she had two 8 weeks losses due to a septum in the uterus that was recently removed before she got pregnant) and she just told me she's at the ER cause she woke up and her underwear was soaked with blood. I guess the placenta is detaching from the uterus but she saw the baby was kicking around happily. 

Now we are all pretty terrified. Does this mean certain doom? She's already been through so so much heartache with the losses and this was the first time she even made it into the second trimester.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- I want 6 kids. I know, I'm crazy. Also it's not really organization, it's more being manic I think. And if I make a plan or schedule for myself I can never follow it. 

Campn- I don't know if it's certain doom or not. I hope not. Calling all people with a medical background! Please say they can fix this?


----------



## shaescott

WHAT YOU NEED TO KNOW
If the placenta separation is slight, there is usually little danger to the mother or baby as long as treatment is prompt and proper precautions are taken.
If the abruption is more severe, however, the risk to the baby is considerably higher. That's because a placenta's complete detachment from the uterine wall means that the baby is no longer getting oxygen or nutrition.

HOW PLACENTAL ABRUPTION IS DIAGNOSED
A diagnosis is usually made using patient history, physical exam and observation of uterine contractions and fetal response to them. Tests for placental abruption may include, among others:
* Ultrasound (abdominal or vaginal)
* Fetal monitoring
* Pelvic exam
* Complete blood count
* Platelet count

TREATMENT FOR PLACENTAL ABRUPTION
Treatment depends on the severity of the separation:
Slight separation
If your placenta has separated from the uterine wall but has not completely detached and your baby's vital signs stay regular, you may be held in the hospital for observation and released if the condition doesn&#8217;t worsen and bleeding stops. You&#8217;ll also probably be put on bed rest (more commonly known these days as activity restriction).
If the bleeding continues, you may require intravenous fluids. Your practitioner may also administer steroids to speed up your baby's lung maturation in case you need to deliver early.
Severe separation
If the abruption is severe or if it continues to progress, the only way to treat it is to deliver the baby &#8212; otherwise the fetus may not be getting nutrients and oxygen and the mother may experience significant, though rarely life-threatening, blood loss or postpartum hemorrhaging (in which case a blood transfusion is usually required). The decision as to whether to do a vaginal or cesarean deliverywill depend on your condition and that of your baby.


----------



## campn

It really sounds like a 50% chance situation if even that. I'm not sure how severe hers is, but they discharged her and put her on bedrest. Just so much bad luck for her. 

Thank you Shae for researching it!


----------



## shaescott

Camps if they discharged her and put her on bed rest it must be a partial detachment. Hopefully she can make it to at least 23 weeks. If she complies with bed rest she has a chance.


----------



## shaescott

*J!* WHERE IS YOUR TESSTTTT? I need line pornnnn


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- my heart breaks for you sister. I am thinking of her and wishing her all the best. 

I love these questions. 

So I want 2-3 kids for now. And with all these issues DH and I will no longer ever be using bcp or any other form of prevention until we have all the kids we want. If we end up having kids close in age it was meant to be. If we won the lottery DH would keep working (he loves his job and makes good money so it makes sense lol) and I would stay at home. We would have a bunch of kids (natural & adopted) and a ton of fur babies! Pigs, chickens, ducks, turkeys, cows, dogs, cats on w huge farm. That's really my dream just a huge home filled with tons of love. 

So AF is here and STRONG with such bad cramps. I've been at work 20 minutes and I'm done already


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Oh my, alot to reply to!
*Campn*Sorry to hear about your sis. Hope it's nothing more than a minor separation! Oh also we had alot of ladies into L&D with bleeds like that dud to part or all of the placenta covering the cervical canal...perhaps that:shrug: If so, she will likely need a cerclage to prevent dilating and worsening the prob, and some bedrest, and can't deliver vag :(

*Shae* You may be the youngest here but dammit woman you are super awesome for planning everything out so well in your life- kids, marriage, college:thumbup: You Rock!
Oh and kids- well I am 42 so when I get a bfp it may very well be my last- I would really like 2 more (so my total would be 5 bio kids, 2 surrotwins). I always wanted alot of kids. I used to say 10 when I was a kid LOL. I hated being an only child, and when my moms gone- poof no sibs for me to share holidays with or reminisce! My friend has 5 and it was hectic when they were young, but now that they are mostly grown- her holidays are Super Parties!

*Dobster!!*:hugs:Sorry the bitch:witch: showed up, but I hope this is the "reset" button your bod needs to get back on track, so you can start feeling better as a whole:hugs:

*MrsG-Unit*Sorry that wench showed up on your doorstep as well! :-k....she must have alot of twins...or extended family to keep showing up multiple places! Or maybe it's a witchy power thing:shrug:,,,way too early in the day for me to be pondering supernatural:haha::hugs:

*Gigaliscious* OMG your names are awesome! I'm totally jotting down Ember(daughter's screen name) Ari Eva (tho I would go with Ava) and Quinn!!!
And pfffft no one can have dibs on a name! USE it!!! She's off the playing field anyhow it seems lol.

*Clair-as day*That sux on the listening device:growlmad:
Maybe write the company and hope they will offer you a discount on a doppler if they make them??
Is the thing you bought like a wrap around your belly strap, or like little pads you can place wherever? If it is the later, you can likely find babe's HB, it will take some time, but your baby is plenty big enough! Just pick a time when you can lay still for like 30 mins, start way low like by the pubes, and slowly slide up, L and R give a cpl secs at each spot. Oh and if it didn't come with US gel, you may wanna grab some from the local med supply...:-k not sure if vag lube would work as well, but don't see why not:shrug:

Finished the Docu film "AMY" absolutely amazzzzing- I laughed, I cried, I loved it!!
And I took tests this am- wasting good ones too LOL but whatevs...
I'm waiting for them to upload so I can post them...gimme like 20-30 mins - look same as ystrdy- only 9dpo so no biggie
*FluekyFlu!!* You and me are soarrrring :plane: in temps!!
Checked out my bfp chart with DS and I was like 16dpo at this temp!


----------



## campn

I called her again and she was able to tell me more, that it's a subchronic hematoma that is small, usually they resolve themselves in the first trimester but since she's 15 weeks it's a little scary. Hopefully it resolves soon. She said she's no longer bleeding so I really hope that was it and from now on its smooth sailing.


----------



## JLM73

{elevator music here}
Sorry chicks...still waiting for pics to drop into my email from what I sent by phone grrrr


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hurrrryyyy J!

Ok I have a question ladies. Sorry to make it all about me. 

My doctors appointment is Monday. I'm not sure what to tell my doctor. Technically I never got a positive opk but temps say I ovulated... Some doctors don't trust temps though... So I'm to sure if I should even say anything about my temp? Or just let her do whatever she thinks is the best. What do you ladies think?
Also, according to Google (I know I know lol) maybe I just didn't have a strong ovulation? Does that make sense? Thats why I never got a lh surge and that's why maybe I spotted and/or had low progesterone?


----------



## JLM73

*G-Lady* I would skip the temp part, but tell her you track and test for Ovulation, and you didn't O "again this month"
That will get you the widest range of tests done:hugs:
If you mention temps they will likely blame your thermometer:roll: lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks J! She knew i did temp but told me to do Opks for a month and then if no positive make an appointment once AF shows. 
Also, AF had the WORST timing. I leave cd 10 for my trip and return cd 14. Lol


----------



## JLM73

*MG* When do you O per norm?
Very few ladies O before cd14 so sounds like you will be back at the perfect time!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Normally?? Ha what's normal? Lol before mc I didn't do a great job tracking anywhere from cd 13-18 ish. I'm assuming doc will want to do tests this month and next month do medd if necessary so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhh sorry girls that period showed up :( Still, MrsG Drs on Monday & let the new start of ttc begin :) i would leave out the temps stuff as some drs dont even trust it.. 

Campn, soo sorry about your sister hun but so glad bleeding has stopped & bedrest is the ticket :hugs: made me all teary reading that

J, its the one with the belt & thing at front lol, i got a pic from Amazon - see below, although i never paid this for it, it does say on this review use from 21wks so maybe ooober early, my friend has one so i may pop to hers at some point gor a cheeky hb sesh Lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsflbrpukq.png


----------



## TexasRider

Green I feel your pain... My hubs will be gone on a trip next week. It's from cd12-cd16.... Sigh I've O'd on cd14 for the past 2 months

Edited to add my doctor told me to start temping once my period started in January. He had to give me provera to start it. I was already temping so I just kept it up: I guess he's in the "believes in bbt temping camp" I hope they get you sorted out Green!


----------



## claireybell

Cant believe i just seen the 1.5 star reading on that pic aswell, clearly its a s**t one hahaa


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb my girlfriend had the same one and returned it because it didn't work!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, oh that was scary. Sorry I'm not very knowledgeable about OB/pregnancy and I had a student riding with me today. 

Dobby, ugh, I hope that's not the new norm for you.

Greenie, sorry AF showed and at a bad time no less. I'd be honest with her especially if she knows you were temping. Let her know you didn't get a positive and I'm thinking you tested couple times a day. 

Gigs, 2 or 3 just depends on if we have 2 boys or 2 girls if we try for a third. The thought of 3 girls is terrifying.

J, yes your temps are awesome. Looking forward to your tests. I'm betting money they'll be up before I click to post lol. Glad you finished your documentary :)


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou MrsG! Im not sure they'll take it back though as its been opened, still it was reduced in price & no bloody wonder!


----------



## claireybell

Yes J i wanna see tests!!


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: Older son and his damn gaming was sucking the LIFE out of the damn internet connection- just reset router, and finally sorting thru the pile of pics I sent and resent :rofl: back in a bit!


----------



## JLM73

OK finalllly- have to do pics in 2 posts as there are 6 pics total- 3 test types

I see shadows, so not much diff from ystrdy- hope they don't lose too much quality on upload

*9dpo all 3 tests*


*9dpo FRER6ds*


----------



## JLM73

*9dpo EPT5ds*


*9dpo First Signal*


----------



## mrs.green2015

I definitely see them on the blue dye J but since I have no personal experience with it and everyone says don't trust them I'm not trusting lol


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* tweak away :haha: all I got is regular and invert

*Campn-ator* Amazon is supposed to have one of the best return policies! I would check with them and tell them you are really dissatisfied!


----------



## JLM73

I hear ya MrsG!
Me and this way too fancy camera on my phone are having a battle of will over what IT thinks is proper clear zoom, and what* I* find clear!!
It's got this built in setting to clarify the part of the pic I focus on, but then everything around that looks blurred! So when looking at lines it makes it seem like the whole pic is blurred when you see the words on the hpt blurry:growlmad:

Also that pic of ALL 3 is after the tests dried. The individ sets for each test are while they were wet. The plus sign came up at 8-10 mins:shrug:
If nothing else it's fun hehe


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've seen other ladies use an object like a ring to focus the camera.. I tried it once and it seemed to work. Have you tried that??


----------



## shaescott

Gimme a few min while I do some tweaking haha


----------



## shaescott

Honestly I only really see it in the blue dye but I did one of the others as well


----------



## shaescott

Tbh before I start TTC I'm gonna make SO take a home sperm test to make sure he's got enough so that if we don't conceive right away I know it's probably not him. 
He's super young like me (a year older) so he should be fine but some guys just have low sperm counts or are like sterile from birth or something.


----------



## campn

J- I think you meant Claire with the Amazon return orders! Hehe.

And I totally see that line on the blue dye!!! 

Green- Yeah I wouldn't mention the temping, I don't think they care or even trust us! I tried to get my doctors to understand that I ovulate late so I'm earlier than they think but it's like preaching to the choir. Just say you're not ovulating after your mc and I think she'll get you on clomid or even a shot to start a serious period. 

Maybe just say you've been only spotting cause otherwise she may think well you must be ovulating then and brush you off.


----------



## claireybell

Ahh i never got it from Amazon otherwise i def would return it.. 

Ooh i see the blue test line J eeee!


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Sorry Campn lol - funny thing is I started out directing that to CB then went back and changed it to you :rofl:
gahh!

*Mrs G* it does the same thing with the ring. It's a weird setting that I opted for when I first got the phone...just gotta recall what it was called to trun it off lol. I mean I get it- cool to have faces or whatever super sharp and fuzz the rest but grrr double grrr!

OK more piccccccccs lol I'm bored as you can see- not cooking today again...
and Thx *Shae*! These pics will be comparison- ystrdy and today...I don't see enough diff in the first sig to include it...but I finally see a squinter on the frer I think :-k
:flasher: LINE PORN!:flasher:
 



Attached Files:







9dpoFebFRER2.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 26









9dpoFebFRER2Neg.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

:flasher: LINE PORN PT2:flasher:


----------



## Flueky88

J, definitely see the ept. I saw a line on FRER only with pic of it in case


----------



## claireybell

I can see the lines on both there J :) is it me or the 9dpo blue test is slightly darker than 8dpo line? :) fingers crossed!!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies- hoping so. I figure I'll grab more frers later today, then I can test tomorrow and next cpl fmu.
Last yr I got similar squinter on Frer and one on wally, and ended as a chem, slowly disappeared...so treading lightly until I see anything blaring.


----------



## shaescott

Omg I see it on the frer! Please hold while I take the comparisons to see the progression better!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So on my computer. The frer in case looks like may be a squinter. also, the blue looks a little darker. We're they both dry?


----------



## shaescott

Tweaks of the blue dye and the frer!


----------



## campn

J- I definitely see the line on the second FRER!!! Hope this is your long awaited BFP! :dust::dust:


----------



## shaescott

People say that pomegranate juice thickens your lining right? Well my lining is thin due to the IUD. Gonna try drinking it just to see if I get a heavier (less light) period. But I won't start drinking it until after I get this period. I think you're supposed to drink it up until ovulation....


----------



## JLM73

Totally diff topic, but as this is the first house I've had with a Lake behind me, I fond it so funny these ducks have made it home!
We usually get a ton of diff birds in the morns- sand cranes, herons, and regular ducks, but THESE ducks are Black and Gray and NEVER leave the water!!
They showed up about 10 days ago, and literally just swim about allllll day!
I'ts actually very windy and chilly here today, and on our past days of "cold" they STAY on the water! I guess it may be warmer ??
Can't see how.
Sorry I can't get a better pic, but they aren't ppl friendly- not even for food:shrug:
AHA Finally found what they are on a duck ID site!
This was driving me nuts! I even had to break out my dad's old pair of "bird watching" binoculars:rofl:
Not that he ever used them, but back in the 80's you got free crap for subscribing to diff magazines:roll: They worked tho!
"*Lesser Scaup*-Male scaups have light gray, almost white bodies, blackish chests and a very dark head. Females are dark brown with a distinct white patch at the base of the bill."
*Lake behind my house*

*Male Lesser Scaup*

*Female*


----------



## JLM73

Thx again all and *Shae* you made me LOL with the Please Hold :rofl:

I think it was *MG* that asked, but yes in the comparisons all tests were dried by then...well the Walmart First Signal had a corner still wet, but not in the test area, and nothing was showing so I left it out.
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; This gets darker and turns into a Super Sticky Bean!
Tha's the only reason I am gonna splurge on another pack of FRERs today- last time I started losing the squinter the next day! bahh!
Not to mention my OB won't see you until 10-11 weeks! Guess they want to make sure you are progressing:shrug: So yea....def need lines that get darker and stay darker...been a looong 15 months:wacko:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I'm confused. The iud thins it to help with preventing pregnancy right? Why would you want to thicken it? Plus that would just increase your period length/ heaviness. Why would you want that?


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* ditto MrsG:-k
Are you trying to help your fam's super fertile mertle gene along? heh heh
I personally HATE AF so I wouldn't have minded light AF. A girl I knew had TWO day AFs WTF?? She got preg 3 times no prob either !

ANd thx again for your super Tweaks- I can see a bit of progress on them.
Now there's a career field for you !:thumbup:
Oh yea- nursing is a hard career, and many hosps are way understaffed so you get loaded up on patients. It's very rewarding helping ppl tho- Just make sure you head toward a specialty that keeps your interest in it Outweighing the bad side like cleaning poopy patients, puke, wound care :sick: OMG I can't lol.
I think *Flueky* knows about it, but real talk- I found out REALLY quick I can NOT do the smell of decomp working the ambulance!
I am obsessed with Forensic Detective shows but could never do it because of the smells:nope:


----------



## Flueky88

Love the view, J. Those ducks are pretty too. I'm so happy you have :bfp: I'm excited to see those lines darken.


----------



## Flueky88

I love wound care. There's only been one Wound that really took me back and it was described as abdominal but was WAY more extensive. It wasn't smelly though just extensive. I was also really proud when I diagnosed pseudamonas by drainage color and smell. When that culture came back positive, I was like "nailed it".


----------



## FutureMrs

Shae are you considering nursing as a career? I personally love nursing, its all about finding your niche there is tons of different jobs you can try! I graduated 8 years ago and have done surgical, home care, occupational and intensive care (we move a lot lol) but you without a doubt would find something you love! Some moments are incredibly difficult but some are so so rewarding.


----------



## FutureMrs

J i definitely see a line on your FRER and I am super excited about it!!


----------



## Flueky88

I learned something today about hcg levels and the sex of the baby. It's point 10

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level


----------



## JLM73

Flueky88 said:


> I learned something today about hcg levels and the sex of the baby. It's point 10
> 
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level

I knewww it!!
I didn't know about it per se in early testing but I ALWAYS believed that women who are hideously sick early in preg usually have girls!

I thought for sure I was in for it when i carried the twin surro girls, but knock on wood I was fine.
Makes sense to me! I also experienced, and always believed women tend to "blow up" more with girls- i figure all those female hormones would increase the water retention etc.
I know looking back at old vids, I was slim over all face included with both my boys, daughter I gained like 35-40 lbs -ALOT for me, and with surro twins I couldn't eat much at all PER meal- no room with twin B wedged all up under my ribs! I also had terrible acid reflux and literally slept sitting UP with 3 pillows behind my back the whole last trimester...took HOURS for even small meals to digest ugh.
I gained like 40-45 lbs with the twins- not much, but I think the metab thru the roof caused that lol


----------



## JLM73

*Fleukster* double :sick: on the pseudamonas lol.
I can't - infection smells are NOT happening with my super sensitive nose- I could call a "ripe" signal 7 (DOA) from the frickin CURB in my rescue days....not to mention in StPete ( lots of elderly who live in their homes into 90's) As soon as dispatch said approx 70's 80's bla bla year old, neighbors haven't seen in 2 days :sick:
I dreaded those! Cuz they are always cold, so even in the summer, many won't use AC, 95 outside, 90 inside- FL heat?? No bueno...and it's totally true the flies are by the zillions INSIDE the windows!! Like TV! I have nooo idea how the hell they get in there!! Decomp is the WORST it lingers in your hair and clothes until you shower...gahhh!:wohoo: lol
*Shae* you may wanna do some ride alongs with the local resue or cops if you can...find out early if that bothers you if you are thinking ANYthing with emerg care, home care, hospice, etc:hugs:
Ohhh! And pediatrics too...Rotovirus has a hideous smell too!


----------



## Flueky88

J, it was so cool that I found that. Go team blue for you!! Must be why ept picked it up first hehe. Oh yeah, now death that's something I don't deal with in home health as we can't pronounce (thank you Jesus!) I always hated deaths in the hospital. I used to work a stroke floor so it was inevitable to have some death. That's not my cup of tea. I really don't know how hospice nurses do it. 

Anyways, Shae, there are so many types of nursing. It's definitely not a cookie cutter field. I wish you the best. It sounds like you have good life management skills too.


----------



## JLM73

OK 2 news items I find troubling and keep forgetting to mention:
1 Johnson's Baby Powder lawsuit!? Found to have caused cancer- ovarian I think in this case and they had to pay $72 million:shock:
https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...y-powder-talcum-ovarian-cancer-link/80845030/

2 They have verified cases of Zika Virus being Sexually Transmitted!?
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/24/health/zika-virus-sexual-transmission.html?_r=0

WTF man...I swear the govt/CDC whoever gets bored and just releases new crap into society to see what happens!
Like this game called *Pandemic*- you develop a cantagion and choose your routes of spreading it(airborn, water, pests, vermin etc)
:blush: Must admit it was kinda fun years ago, and damn hard to get the right combo to cause Worldwide infection and death as they come up with cures against you!!:muaha:


----------



## campn

Flueky- Wow that makes sense I think! With DS my first BFP was 13 DPO but this time I got my BFP at 9 DPO which is very early!


----------



## Flueky88

J, that is disturbing. I think I heard scientists even wanted to infect people with it to study, by getting volunteers. Crazy!!

Campn, so maybe team pink? It will be interesting to see. I'm excited to test this out.

CB what day did you get bfp?


----------



## JLM73

*Campn and Claire* I hope you both get your :pink: this go round!
I didn't test early with my daughter and tests were DEF not sensitive in 1997 like today lol, but I think I tested day AF was due, and it was GLARING. I also gained alot of weight quickly- despite still working on the ambulance until 20wks. My face was REALLY round too lol. I wasn't sick, but def exhausted tired with her compared to my boys.
Sooo I hope this means both of you -Campn n Claire- are growing Girly Girls in there!
:dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my y'all were chatty today lol. I can't even begin to catch up. Will try later. This period is dragging allow my energy. On the bright side, I am enjoying a beer. Trying to see the silver lining that I had my typical 12dpo spotting and 13dpo. And I get SO this weekend and all next weekend. :)


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Oh my y'all were chatty today lol. I can't even begin to catch up. Will try later. This period is dragging allow my energy. On the bright side, I am enjoying a beer. Trying to see the silver lining that I had my typical 12dpo spotting and 13dpo. And I get SO this weekend and all next weekend. :)

Ughh sorry about the evil AF! Why can't Mother Nature be smoother!? Glad you're enjoying a beer and lovey wuvvy time with SO! I've been watching Charmed so it's making me think of you since you're in the SF area. Hopefully no bad witches there, other than the evil monthly witch of course.


----------



## DobbyForever

I love charmed and sadly I work with a witch but tgif tomorrow lol

How are you? Silly question does the 12 week scan happen in the 12th week? Lol I want another update from you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree with Dob! I want more baby pics to look at. 


Dobs- sorry AF is being so terrible. Hugs.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, glad you are looking at Silver linings. I'm having some margarita flavored moonshine if AF shows. I'm very glad you and SO are spending time the next two weekends.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, hugs. Crazy that we both got AF today!

Flueky, margarita flavored moonshine?!?!


----------



## campn

Dobby - I think it happens anywhere from 12-14 weeks! However I'm not getting mine done, I just don't believe it's necessary since the risk factors is small for me, and my insurance doesn't cover it! I'll probably be getting a gender scan at 15-16 weeks to try to peek at the baby's bits! I'll get pics then! 3/4D!


----------



## DobbyForever

What is 4D again? Like sound and/or video? Lol I am so tired


----------



## campn

Dob- Here's one of DS at 20 weeks! It's just like that and you see them move too. You also hear the heartbeat I think. I forgot now really.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gigglebox

Wow i have no idea what's happening in that pocture...an arm maybe?

So bummed for you ladies dealing with af :( she's a hooker for sure. 

Lots of pages today...y'all are chatterboxes :haha:

J!!! I see lines on the ept and the frer! Omg i hope this is it for you!

I missed the bfp daye vs. Gender conversation, but if it helps with your research i got my first extrememly faint bfp with DS on 10dpo (frer).


----------



## DobbyForever

Is his arm by his face? And it is like a close up on his face?

I go back and forth. I like the 2D scans. There is something so nostalgic about them. Am I weird?

J, you better test again tomorrow!


----------



## campn

HAHA you ladies reminded me of my sisters. They had no idea what was going on and told me I'm crazy. Then my mom made it worse by saying "girls don't be annyoying, maybe she just sees the baby with her heart" WHAT!?

Okay so it's his face and 2 arms and hands up covering it a little. You see the eyes and nose. The cute thing is this is how he slept when he was born, and he still sleeps with his hands up to his face like that.


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> J, you better test again tomorrow!

Yes Ma'am!:haha:
I actually just snuck and bought a frer 3 pack, so now I have an FRER6ds and an EPT5ds for the next 3 days:muaha:
So I will test 10dpo, 11dpo, and 12dpo-AF is due 13dpo, so if the squinter is gonna stick it should be darker by then:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

LOL campn! Sees it with her heart?! Wtf hahhahahahhahaha 

J, i was secretly hoping you'd test again tonight :blush: guess i'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## campn

HAHA you ladies reminded me of my sisters. They had no idea what was going on and told me I'm crazy. Then my mom made it worse by saying "girls don't be annyoying, maybe she just sees the baby with her heart" WHAT!?

Okay so it's his face and 2 arms and hands up covering it a little. You see the eyes and nose. The cute thing is this is how he slept when he was born, and he still sleeps with his hands up to his face like that.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry *Gigs* hehe trying to do 24 hrs apart thing!
*Gigs and Dobs* this is for you, as you know how I love marking pics :haha:
blush: Sorry *Campn*...drawing on your DS)





4D are AWESOME but if they zoom scan too "deep" sometimes you see half a skull or too far out and you get bits of the placenta or uterine wall obscuring the face etc.
Super Cute *Campn-ator*!


----------



## campn

J- wow girl that's amazing!!


----------



## Jezika

Holy threadfest! Literally took me an hour and a half to catch up. I even made notes on who said what that I want to respond to 'cause my memory sucks (and also, you know, there were like 4,000 comments...).

APOLOGIES IN ADVANCE FOR ESSAY...

*JLM* Girl, you legit have POAS addiction. I love that you own that sh*t. Also, I absolutely see the squinter on the FRER! Darn, that's promising! But I know you're cautious because of CP before (how many DPO were you when you got CP btw, or did AF just come and BFP went away?). The lake by your house is beautiful. I'm super envious. And those ducks are handsome little buggers! As for decomp smell lingering on clothes and in hair, that must be one of the most disturbing things I've heard, even though I know that is just real life right there. I think you mentioned Johnson's Baby Cancer? Yeah, deplorable. I'm sure there are so many other things like it. I honestly trust nothing. I spent 10 years straight putting parabens on my face daily, and thats scary too. DH is obsessed with organic, but I think he's gone too far. I genuinely think he'd consider putting turd paste on his face just 'cause it's natural. Just yesterday he insisted I leave soil on the mushrooms because "soil is good for you." We had an argument because I told him that claim is ridiculous. 20 minutes later he triumphantly presented an article saying that many cultures eat soil for nutrients, especially pregnant women. Sigh. As for your love of Pandemic, putting potential sociopathy aside, that sounds like a pretty fun game.

*Fluek *- As others said, BFN @ 8DPO is expected (and I know you expected that too). I got BFN till 10DPO (and maybe 11DPO but I didn't test again till 12DPO). Your chart looks great!

*Dobs* - sorry to hear about that POS witch. You enjoy that beer, girl! Is definitely a silver lining... or amber, rather.

*Mrs. G* - likewise on the BFN, though sounds like you'll be getting some answers soon I hope. Not sure about the temping question so I'll defer to others, and your own judgment of course. Also, THANK YOU for finally solving the mystery of why so many women put rings in their IC pics! I thought it was some odd proprietary thing, like "I'm putting my ring here so other bitches don't steal my IC pic and pass it off as their own." I genuinely couldn't think of any other plausible reason. Is it shameful to say I even considered doing the same?

*Gigface* - I was just thinking about answering the number of kids question (which I will do below) but I genuinely might reconsider it now that I saw you mention "super parties" when all the kids grow up. How could a super party not be appealing? SUPER PARTY!

*Campn* - what happened to your sister sounds really scary and made me a little emotional. From the last you said, it looks like it will hopefully be okay. Keeping my fingers crossed. The other thing I noticed, though, is that you're only five weeks apart!? That is ridiculously cool! I'd LOVE to have a baby at the exact same time as my sister! Except she's 11 so perhaps wrong on several levels... OH, also, I totally LOL'd at "maybe she sees baby with her heart." And when I say LOL, I don't mean like "Oh, I'm not doing much, just sorting out my taxes lol." I mean I proper laughed the hell out loud. And again now when just writing the sentence out. Your mum sounds like a legend. I think I would love your legendary mum. But yes, I can defo see the face and arms... now ;)

*Clair* - sorry to hear the HB thing doesn't work :( As I may have mentioned before, I am obsessed with Amazon and strongly urge everyone to order everything humanly possible from there. They will allow you to return ANYTHING, I swear. And the returns are set up so that there isn't even an opportunity for them to refuse the return. You could probably buy a super expensive doppler, use it a coupla times and then return it (not that I'm encouraging that or guarantee that would be the case).

Re: HcG and gender - damn it!!!!!! My BFP didn't show up till 12DPO (maybe 11 if I'd tested then). Is that late!? And surely implantation timing affects when BFP happens more? I want a girrrrrrrl! Also, I had bad nausea with a previous pregnancy at age 21 but not had any nausea so far. I has also heard the opposite - that boys cause nausea. It's so confusing! Sigh. I guess at least if I had a boy I can avoid roundface syndrome. Lord knows my face is already bit on the round side. Or maybe square? Some kind of basic kindergarten-level shape in any case.

Re: question of how many kids - we'd like two, one of each sex. I don't see us wanting three, but I'm not entirely closed off to that idea (or maybe 5 for super party [trademark]). I have to say, a really close friend of mine lost his brother to a drowning last year (he was a friend of mine too, but we weren't as close) and he's devastated to now have no siblings. I know it's weird to think like that when deciding how many kids to have, but that is another reason I might be open to considering three.

In other news, I am hopefully getting the doc to sort my kidney thing out tomorrow. To cut a long story short, I have a history UTIs turning into kidney infections, which one time landed me very suddenly in hospital on IV for two weeks with vomiting, incredibly high fever, sepsis and pneumonia. I have had recurring UTIs since, including recently, but the doc I see doesn't seem to want to give me more than a whisper of an antibiotic and keeps wanting to test my urine before doing anything else at all, even though an ultrasound showed I have an enlarged kidney and I told her I could still feel UTI lingering after antibiotics were finished. I now have kidney pain. UTI started like 6 weeks ago. I read online that this is exact kidney condition can cause miscarriage if severe and left untreated and birth defects even if not severe and fairly asymptomatic! WTF!! Obviously I'm scare shitless. I'm going to a diff doc at the clinic tomorrow and they want yet another urine sample, but if they don't give me antibiotics this time I honestly will just burst into tears most likely. I'm so f*cking unhappy with how little sh*t they've given. And first doc knows we've been TTC. Sigh.

:D *ADDITIONAL QUESTION FOR YOU GUYS: WHAT'S UP WITH YOUR USERNAME?* :D
Mine is a pseudonym that I randomly made up years ago.


----------



## campn

Jez- Can't believe you wrote down notes, bless your heart! <3 

Also I really hope your doctor takes pretty good care of your kidney problems, my thyroid is slowly being destroyed (autoimmune disease) and it could also cause miscarriage so it was exactly this scary for me, first day of my BFP I called my endocrinologist crazily asking him to check it again and give me medication. Now I'm put on hormone replacement and he wants me to take it the whole entire pregnancy to be safe. 

Were you born with your kidney problems? I've a friend who had a baby recently and she was in and out of the hospital cause his bladder would squeeze pee back to his kidney and cause infections.

My username is made up of my first and last name mixed together!


----------



## Jezika

Oh yeah, that sounds pretty scary too. Sounds like you're sorted though as long as your on the meds? Good for you for keeping on top of that right from the start.

It was actually only through googling the kidney stuff recently that I realized it could be a thing I've had from birth. No docs ever told me that, though. I've had UTIs on and off for a lot of my life, though sometimes I go without them for a few years. When I was super sick a while back it was because I'd developed an abscess on my kidney that had some terrible bacteria in it. Not sure how that happens... untreated UTIs that travel up to the bladder and then kidney I think. Having sex frequently REALLY exacerbates it, and that's actually what started it all up this time around.

Re: name, I still can't imagine what your real name is, so I admire your stealthiness.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* (Insert Ovation applause- not golf clap- here)
Woman you have superior reply technique!
I tend to type replies each page and copy paste to next pages as I go on, until caught up, and even then a slip up causes a grave mishap- causing loss of all such said acquired commentary data...followed by much cursing at myself...:blush: which would lead anyone outside my room to think I am truly :wacko:

Sorry about the recurrent UTIs! I have had maybe 5 in my life, one of which came out of nowhere JUST before I boarded a flight to Portugal for the first time ever:growlmad: 
:-k I think I used some body wash in the nether regions that burned a bit, and off it went from there!
Tried all the OTC stuff like Azo, and Cystex, but no go. Was peeing blood each go ...which oddly only feels like glass shards, razor blades and sulfiric acid toward the end of peeing??
Luckily my doc had seen me over 10 yrs and called in a Rx just before I flew off:plane:
I truly thought I would have to get something in Portugal...which interestingly has bldgs on every Block with the big Red Cross + symbol- they are walk in pharms and you don't need a Rx for some simple meds like Antibiotics!!

On the kidney thing, hope the doc is diligent this time. My father had no kidney probs in general, but had 2 ureters going to ONE kidney, and 1 to the other as normal. Weird...Guess it was seen in a scan at some point:shrug:

As for my Username- it's actually one I have used for years and years on msg boards and comes from my "junk" email address started about 20 yrs ago, and still used for that purpose today. It came about bcuz so many places make you register before good deals, coupons, posting in forums bla bla. So I actually have a full name and birthdate I use with it to be "anonymous" ( but not with the freaky mask thing)
Basically it is where I receive ANY and all email that is not really important...as well as what I use when searching for donors:rofl:
Tho this last one is the first one to get my actual ph number so we speak thru text now if need be.
Which reminds me :blush: I told him I wouldn't start testing until tomoro hehe
It's after 2 am now, so I guess I better get to bed so I can POAS in 7-8 hrs...
I def won't send him a pic of any squinters tho- he would likely be like *Campns* SO and say- it's so light- test in 2 weeks:rofl: 
Sorry *Campn,* but that was hilarious!:hugs: And all this time I thought your username was related to a love of Outdoors:rofl:


----------



## JLM73

I've said it before but Dammit Man!! I am in full out Cougar Love :cloud9: mode over Jack Garratt!!! Where the HELL have you UK birdies been hiding him- dude is amazing playing like 3-4 things at a time AND singing!!! Totally digging the cute personality and ginger beard hehe. My faves from him are The "Maida Vale" versions of Remnants, Chemical, Worry, and Water ( barn sessions version) OMG rawr cougarific mode!! He's the age of my oldest son:rofl:
Dude is Amze-balls with electric guitar, keyboard, drums and digital!
**Scroll in to 2 min mark for the start of song!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoqbVCzvCyM


----------



## claireybell

J birdy your up late :wave: & top of the morning to ye


----------



## JLM73

:hi:* CB* yea I was trying to finish watching the Kingsman lol, started falling asleep, but had to take :dog: out sigh
so I'm up again hehe


----------



## claireybell

Haha i never make it past 10ish staying awake in the evening zzzzZ! Omg my BnB is typing crazy slooooooow uhh! 

I always wondered about high hcg levels & bad sickness for girls but that being said.. My sister has 2 boys & 2 girls, awful bad sickness with ALL 4 of them! In uk unless you go private, they only do bloods for hcg dbling if theres issues early on otherwise its first mw apt 8-11wks & even then they never tell you the results! Ive never known mine only with the ectopic one. WithRiley my squinter bfp was 9dpo & this one was 10dpo.. We shall see ;)


----------



## claireybell

As its my morning & your technically up early hours morning, J i think you should poas for me hahaaa

Campn, DS 20wk 3/4D pic is cute :) i can totally see a face, Riley had his hands like a butterfly up by his face in his & when he was born he always used to do it.


----------



## claireybell

Ok, so i couldnt get a good pic of riley & the butterfly hands as its in a frame on wall (which needs taking down & putting in my newly purchased black photo album) but i did find 2 others - the first of which looks like hes smiling hahaa but still looks like hands clasped together.

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpstc36bomi.jpeg


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, yeah the moonshine places have all kinds of flavors. There is one called "shine nog" I was so scared it'd taste like egg nog but really it tasted like bailey's or Kuala. 

Campn, I about died laughing about "seeing it with her heart" that's hilarious. I will admit the very first 4D ultrasound I saw I was very confused, but my eyes have trained to view them much better. I think that was like 8 years ago. Also, very cute pic and I always thought maybe you loved camping lol. Are you still feeling crappy?

Jezika, I'm glad you'll be sorting out UT I soon. Also my name is a nickname based off my maiden name. Gotta love a German name that no one can pronounce.

J, I'm so excited for your tests this morning. I'll probably be a late responder today. I have to get to a patient early and be to office for a meeting by 830. 

CB very cute scan pic of Riley. You are almost upgraded from an onion! You feeling okay?


----------



## claireybell

Morning Flueks! 

Will you be doing another IC later today??  

Yeah am feeling ok, tired but good, off to my friends shortly to pinch her Doppler for couple wks until scan hehee very excited :) 

Oh Jez you have a UTI? How did i miss that post bit? Sorry.. Hope it def gets sorted soon they are evil :( 

My username is based on my first name & nothing exciting ha ha


----------



## Flueky88

CB, I'm not testing today. I may test tomorrow as I'm feeling nauseous this morning. Nothing severe but noticeable. My temp is staying higher too. I have a feeling I'm pregnant. Maybe I'm wrong, but I have a good feeling. 

Oh as far as if bfp is early or late I don't think that has mulch to do with gender as implantation time varies. Maybe I'm wrong but just walhalla I thought about.


----------



## claireybell

oooooh nausea eh..???!!! Campn had this if i remember rightly?.. & then she tested with IC & positive!! Feeling good vibes for you Flueky, eeee!! Def looking forward to some more tests, any other possible symptoms or nothing much? 9dpo and temp has soared up again i see :thumbup: 

Wheres J with more tests lol! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok today ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Just some bloating, constipation. Yes where's J?! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

eagerly awaiting your test this morning, J! I see you're not on yet though...just a new stalker, stalking.

Jez, totally forgot about the UTI. yes, that "ish" can be dangerous when pregnant. Honestly at this point if I were you I'd be seeking out a different doctor, especially if they don't give you the appropriate level of concern at this upcoming appointment.

That was not me who mentioned super parties, although I would love one and do have them on occasion with my mom's side of the family (she has 6 siblings, I have 2 siblings and 8 cousins on that side, when we have a family reunion it's kind of a BFD). 

user name...I just giggle a lot. I'm one of those people who fill awkward silences in convos with awkward under the breath giggling. Then I also laugh a lot at stuff that probably isn't that funny. And then when I do laugh really hard, I sound like a hyena that is choking. 

I don't have much else to say...except I had my taxes done yesterday but the lady just took all my info and was like, "i'll have this ready within 2 weeks." Um, what? I'm so used to H&R block where they just do it all with you right there and by the time you leave you're (hopefully) glowing with the prospect of getting some of your money back. Oh well...hope I'll be glowing when I received her notification email.


----------



## campn

MOWAHAHAHA see I fooled you all ladies! Honestly I've never camped ever before; I don't think I even can. There's no way I can go #2 in the open like that. Plus I'll keep thinking a bear is coming to eat me. Am I the only one who is scared of bears big time!? 

Oh Jlm- I'll always remind DH of his "test again in 2 weeks to see if it's darker" stupid ass remark. I ignore everything he says anyway! :winkwink:

Claire- Yes I was nauseous in my TWW for like a few days! I thought I must be imagining it, my biggest hint is that I didn't breakout and I always breakout like crazy in my TWW!

I wanna see some tests!! Baby dust to Fluek and J!


----------



## claireybell

Tests!! We need tests!! 

Ah just found bubs hb on my friends Doppler.. Ahhh tis lovely :) 142bpm, it kept disapearing then coming back, must be wriggling about loads hehe! Im feeling a sense of relief now.. 

Haha Gigs a choking Hyena, that made me Lol! I love a good laughing sesh though, good for the soul :)


----------



## shaescott

Lordy you guys talked like crazy! 

With the heavier period thing, mine is so light that having actual blood for a change won't bother me at all, it was never heavy even before the IUD. My periods were 8 days when I had a real one, 6ish now, but I don't mind that either. 

As for my username, it's a pseudonym haha. First name is a character I made up when my mom used to make me write stories. Last name is based off of SO's last name (slightly different though).


----------



## shaescott

*J!!!* where's your testssssss


----------



## shaescott

WTF Ovia?!?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I don't think you can really track your period unfortunately because the iud will make you miss them or extend them because you're not ovulating. I think the only time you can track your period on Bc is the Bcp. 

J- where are your test?!?

My username is pretty much self explanatory. Boring!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is everyone?!


----------



## Breeaa

I'm lurking, waiting for J to post some tests!!


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Sorry went to bed so late I didn't get up till almost 11am and was soooo tired still!!
I've been falling out without my sleeping pills last few days :shock: Hope that's a good sign...
*Fluekster*:thumbup: AWESOME temp rising still - you are SOOO totally knocked up :haha: I am saying an early Congrats:friends:

*Campn* I fear NO animal, and can't wait to camp again soon. Been ages! I don't even fear cougars- most animals are not fond of fire, large dogs(mastiff) and fire (a la caveman style torch in their face), Bear spray works on almost ALL of them like a charm as well (SUper sized xtra strength Pepper Spray that sprays like a fire extinguisher!)
I respect them, but won't run, as they will chase ...now Bears?? High five on that sista...much respect , Bear spray or not lol.

*Claire* I figured your ID may be part of your name, and it is lovely!
Love the little hands and that smile in your US!

OK let me find my tests- just reset router AGAIN- Something on older sons ph makes the signal go out!? I think he must have a mobile hotspot botching things when he leaves :growlmad:

Let me go sort and label, tho I see same as yesterday:shrug:!:wohoo:


----------



## JLM73

Sigh:roll: still waiting on them to drop into email
In the meantime saw this at the store and was LIVID! I still can't believe this bitch got away with murdering her kid! She should have been sterilized


----------



## claireybell

hopefully test line improvement J :) 

Im here MrsG :wave:


----------



## claireybell

Im sat watching the Disney Beauty & the Beast lol! My friends popping up in a minute but il be checking in :) 

Whos that on the magazine? Not heard about it in uk.. They still talking about Maddie McCann that went missing yrs ago & her mum & stepdad making money from books on it still, it was their stupidity that caused it, oh it enrages me!


----------



## mrs.green2015

That makes me so mad J! When people like us are struggling to have kids (some of us even have one baby) and after she killed her baby she's having another? Bullshit.


----------



## shaescott

Greenie, it's not that, it's that my period should be due today based on my CM and ovia says I have 20 something days until my next period, which just seems like a glitch. 

Clairey- I remember seeing the magazine covers about Casey Anthony when I was a kid. She murdered her little girl Caylee (age 2) and was ruled not guilty. It was a national news kind of thing. It upset me so much when I was a kid and just seeing her name made me feel upset all over again. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Caylee_Anthony


----------



## JLM73

Thx for the link Shae- frankly I'm surprised no one took her ass out by now. She had the nerve to stay in FL, and hasn't even changed her look:growlmad:

OK download issues, so I will post the EPT5ds first...
I started the new box of them today, and frankly the + looks lighter than yesterdays :( Hoping just a less sensitive batch :shrug:
back with FRER in a bit...
*10dpo EPT5ds*


----------



## gigglebox

J, still waiting on that test! And about Casey Anthony... :nope: hopefully she is watched closely with the new child... I feel badly for that child already though. Won't be easy having a mother who is already so well known in such a tragic light. 

Shae, lol you are so young. I have to laugh because I'm so used to being the young one  that was me for many, many years. Even now, in my group of friends, I'm the youngest. They're all in the young to late 30's (I am 29).


----------



## gigglebox

:-k hmmmm J, I see what you mean. Still would rather see the FRER's though...


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to add tho you can see, small temp drop, but still well above cover so not concerned atm... More pics later after dry just bcuz lol
Off to pick up carless slacker older son:roll:

*10dpo FRER*
Still wet


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, that is a hello long time to hear back. We did turbo tax but I think we are going somewhere next year. I hope you have good news in 2 weeks.

Campn, haha I don't think I could poo in the woods either. As far as bears. I guess if I was facing one I would be scared. Thank you too :) for :dust:

CB I'm glad you could hear heartbeat with friends doppler :)

J I hope you are right :) I'm so excited to see your tests. That's crazy about Casey Anthony!

Now to catch up on next page, lol


----------



## shaescott

J, I agree it is lighter. Totally possible it's the different batch. FRER please!!!


----------



## shaescott

Oops its already there haha


----------



## Flueky88

J, I still see the lines. As far as today's ept being lighter, yes, but... but they dry darker so in 24 hrs I think 10dpo will be darker than 9dpo. Does that make sense?


----------



## gigglebox

flueky makes an excellent point.
I'm seeing something light on the frer...hoping it dries darker!


----------



## shaescott

My edit!


----------



## Flueky88

FRER is darker with Shae's master editing skills


----------



## shaescott

Thanks Flueky!

Where is everyone? It's so quiet on this thread right now...


----------



## FutureMrs

J the FRER looks promising!! Im here creeping silently! Don't have much to add!


----------



## claireybell

I can see more on the frer J, where the blue one looks wet still i cant tell but still looking good ;)


----------



## JLM73

:rofl::rofl: Pics in a few- watching Mad Max Fury Road (water shortage in the desert, and everyone is rogue crazy) and they have a MILKING line set up of lactating huge boobed women:rofl:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ok, so ive actually just read through around 30 pages!! And now have forgotten most of my replies I had ready..

Jez- WOW!!! Congrats!!! So happy for you  

JLM73- ur still so early! I got my faint BFP 11dpo but didn't even notice it until 8 hours later, so looked at my 10dpo to see it had the faintest of squinters but wouldn't have seen it with out the 11dpo making me re-look x 

Fluekey- I so have a feeling this is ur cycle! Have everything crossed and eagerly awaiting ur tests!! X 

Claireybell- yay for hearing heartbeat! Dopplers are way better, I never used one in my 2nd pregnancy, but heard my first daughters at 13w and loved it  will get one again this time if I can just get to that 12w Mark x 

Dobby- so sorry ur feeling crappy, hope lots of hugs and time with SO make u feel better x 

Gigs- wow, loved ur art work on your friends bump! What an amazing person you are, to be able to do that after all your going through! What a lovely lovely lady and amazing friend you clearly are! Im a firm believe in things to happen for a reason, and I hope you get a BFP as soon as your ready so you can say "if it wasn't for what happened we wouldn't have you" xx 

AFM- not a lot going on, my girlies keeping me busy, had a scan booked for tues to hopefully hear HB, but rearranged for the Thurs, think im just nervous and holding it off, according to my dates will be 7w exactly next thurs x 
Interesting about the high hormones = girls, I think my hormones are high? 5w 3d =10,800 hcg ? X

Im sure people may hate me for saying this but... What do u think of the whole "stop trying and it will happen?" I know it's the most frustrating thing to hear, but literally almost everyone I speak to got their BFP as a complete shock, or the cycle they decided to take a break 

DD1 - BFP after 1 year NTNP, brought many tests convinced I was pregnant (was 19 and naive) got my BFP a week after AF due because it was literally the last thing on my mind, contract at my job was up so was stressing searching for a new job

DD2 - was supposed to be immigrating to Oz to live with my nan, had everything packed up in boxes ready to be shipped, flew to Oz, 2 weeks into hol, thinking oh haven't touched my tampax yet.. Did a test.. BAM BFP was 6 & half weeks! 

And this time- ttc 10 months, the one month I totally gave up (didn't use OPKs) was taking a break from OH, even went on a date with someone else?! Found out I was pregnant 2 days later!! 

Anyone else experience the same with their BFPs ? X


----------



## Jezika

Hi y'all!

JLM - I totes forgot about that scene. I thought it was a surprisingly good movie, though. Ditto what others said on the FRER batch hypothesis. Also, did you take these with FMU? Was it with the exact same hold and roughly the same water consumption?

AFM, see mini-essay below, but the tl;dr is I'm now confused re: whether I have UTI/kidney infection but was given antibiotics anyway because I'm still concerned about my symptoms.

So I went to the doc today and was seen by a resident. She said the urine sample I gave two weeks ago had no signs of UTI, which is odd because the pain in my bladder and urethra never resolved since the first time a UTI was identified, so why would I have the pain? And why do I have an enlarged right kidney and pain in my left kidney? When she took my temp via my ear, it was bordering fever (37.5 degrees C), but they didn't want to give me meds because the urine showed nothing. I basically bullied her and the supervising doctor into giving me antibiotics just in case the tests were wrong (maybe my pee was too diluted coz I was drinking a shit-tonne of water at the time?). Well, I didn't bully (I'm actually quite unassertive), but given my terrible history with repeated UTI and possible risk of pyelonephritis when pregnant, I conveyed my concern. They prescribed me amoxycillin and I have another appt on Monday with a diff doc (re: pg) and gave another urine sample today. I'm pretty confused about whether I should take these antibiotics or not. I personally thinks its worth the risk of side effects and resistance. It's also apparently safe to take when pg. As a side note, interestingly, I measured my temp orally and via armpit with two separate thermometers when I got home and I don't have anything close to fever... SO CONFUUUUSED!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CAMPN- forgot to add, so sorry to hear about ur sister, what a rollercoaster she's been on must have been very scary, I have everything crossed for her, and if they've sent her home that has to be a good sign right? Also omg 4D is the cutest ever!! Love it!! Beautiful x will you get another 4d? X 

And just wanted to add my answers to the questions- bit late but it's been eagerly waiting in my copy & paste since about 20 pages ago so here goes... 



1) I already know some, but what gender team are you on?
- i think PINK! I have two daughters already but would love a 3rd x happy either way though  

2) favorite baby names?
100% 'Albie' for a boy, think 'Nancy May' or 'Sienna' for a girl? would love poppy but it's already been taken in our family! I currently have a 'Lucy & Daisy'

3) trying for/pregnant with first baby or nah?
Pregnant with 3rd  (6w 3d) 

4) any diagnosed fertility issues? 
No 
5) home birth, birth center, or hospital? Water birth or nah? Midwives or doctors or both? Natural or some meds or epidural or epidural and other meds? Hoping for vaginal birth or planned c-section?
- hospital! When u have two kids at home, hospital is like a holiday! Lol, can't wait for drugs, magazines, and a cuppa in bed! Bring on labour woo!!!

6) how long TTC so far (breaks included) or until your bfp?
DD1 - just under a year
DD2 - just under a year again
#3 - 10 months


----------



## Jezika

Oh hi Keeps! :howdy:


----------



## JLM73

Thx all and *Shae* as always for the Super Tweak lol
:hi: Future! Creep away hehe:hi: *Keeps*!
*Gigs* You were right the other day! That damn rollover ad for the Passenger bottle thing is annoying as F!

I'm not impressed by how they dried- cool here now so moms got the heat going- def dry
I'm trying to get prepped for market tomoro- not happy it will be a chilly morning! Gotta drag my little foot heater out there hehe
Here's the best I could get of ept and frer after dried...Not amused...
Was near impossible to even pic the FRERs :(
*Shae* def need a tweak on Frer to even see if line is still there??:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* actually I don't tend to drink nearly as much water as I should, and NEVER have any before bed as I already have insomnia and use a sleeping pill, and if I had to get up to pee, I'm up till the next night lol.
Yep- I always use FMU so the results are consistent, and by the time I go to bed ( usually 2-3 am) I def have an 8+ hr hold before testing- pee is like apple cider 

I keep forgetting you asked about my chems last year, had 2 back to back, charts below. Both started with lines like I've got now, and the lines started getting lighter rather than darker. I tried Progest, but think it was too late on first as I had started to spot:shrug:
I tried progest on the next cycle but made no diff really- later I got labs and progest is fine so just not meant to be then.
*July 2015 Chemical Chart*(BFP VERRY faint at 13dpo- marked in notes)

*August 2015 Chemical Chart* (progest from cd27 to just before bleed)


----------



## shaescott

About to tweak. I can see the frer line though, before any tweaking. Please hold while I work my magic :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Defo seeing something on FRER pre-tweak. Can't wait to see the wizardry.


----------



## FutureMrs

Hm interesting theory on the "stop trying and it will happen" thought. Makes me wonder how long it took all of you who are preggers/have kiddies to conceive?

I hate not having control over situations so I can see myself being a bit crazy when we start actively trying.


----------



## JLM73

Um yeaaa..*.Shae*....Being the resident tweaker and all...we're gonna need you to hang around...oh, saaaay...the next 10 years? :haha:

I have looked at at least 100 pics today diff light, flash, no flash, zoomed in, cropped uncropped, zoomed out:wacko: so my retinas are burned out for anything faint- glad you all see something...

OMG we are over 800 pages on the thread now!
Pity the next newcomer that starts reading from the beginning- altho it is quite the page turner:rofl:

*Jez* Just a thought, but having had so many uti's and some lengthy, perhaps you have a bit of scar tissue causing the irritated feeling?
Hate to think it's permanent, but I figure when I have UTIs I have literally gone from tingle in the am- to peeing frank bright red blood by nightfall:shock: So no doubt that infection/irritations wears away at the linings in there!:hugs: hope the meds help !


----------



## Jezika

You know, I wonder if it's less a stress thing and more a :spermy: thing. I remember seeing on The Great Sperm Race documentary (available for viewing on YouTube) that if a man is super turned on and into the sex, his ejaculate contains more sperm from the hardcore parts of his testes (for the want of a better word) - the parts that contain the most viable sperm... or something. So maybe BD pressure at ovulation takes the romance out of it while non-conception sex is like, "Oh yeah, she must really be into it - she ain't even ovulating!" Then again, I heard some men find the ovulation timing hot. Basically, who the hell knows.


----------



## Jezika

JLM - yes, that's absolutely possible, though I wish the doctors would, you know, at least suggest that as a possibility. They offered up no reasons for why I might be experiencing all these symptoms despite negative results, except... chlamydia. Which I definitely don't have. Sigh. I think I'm just gonna take the meds even if all is fine, on the off chance it's not.


----------



## shaescott

Haha I have no problem with staying for the next 10 years. 

Unfortunately. The tweaks didn't come out as well as the others. Maybe it's just the pictures, but idk it's not quite working for me. I'll post the results anyway though.


----------



## FutureMrs

I could see that Jez, I am hoping to make the process stress free for my hubs to be, I definitely don't want sex to become a chore and less about pleasure, all about finding that fine line I suppose. Although when we discussed it after our chemical he proposed sex twice a day. Who has time for that? Lol


----------



## shaescott

Tweaks aren't that great. This is all I could get. But I still see the line (however faint).


----------



## JLM73

No worries *Shae* those were the best pics I could get and I can't see the lines when I go back to them here.
Will try again tomor morn 11dpo!
:friends:


----------



## shaescott

Future- my SO has said he wants sex twice a day when we can finally live together (current situation does not allow for cohabitation). Honestly, I feel like I'll probably track ovulation and stuff but just have sex like normal. Once I'm TTC we'll be living together. Tbh we'll be having sex at least every other day if not every day. Depends on how fast I can recover, cuz sometimes I can get a bit sore haha!


----------



## Jezika

Hmm, I see what you mean, Shae. I still stand by having seen something on the FRER, and you said it too, so... FACT STAMP!

FutureMrs - twice a day is intense! DH and I did it I think like 5 times over the space of a week (you can check my chart below, haha) and let me tell you, he felt TORTURED after just three times and we never even did it twice in a day. He seriously got to the point of begging me not to make him do it (though, interestingly, his little fella was like "Me! Me! Me! Pick me!"). Anyway, I've heard of some women agreeing not to tell their partner when they are ovulating for exactly the reason of pressure... or just straight up lying about it!


----------



## shaescott

Can't wait J! I think it's easier to see the line when less zoomed in... It gets kinda pixelated when you zoom in and makes it look like a non-legit line. But in normal view there are lines.


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol Im not the only one then Shae! I mean for sure I would be down for once a day, but we would literally have to schedule it for twice a day as it stands we only see each other at bed time now, hopefully our schedules will let up a bit after the wedding so we can spend more time together!


----------



## shaescott

Jez- Definitely saw the line before (still do!)

It seems that guys' members have a brain of their own. Sometimes SO is in a cuddle mood and not a sex mood, but the guy down south has other plans. When we were in high school, every morning the (not-so) little fella would get a bit excited after me sitting with him for about 5 minutes. Even when I was wearing a loose jacket, just me being there made him think about my boobs he said, and whomp! There it is.


----------



## shaescott

Question for USA ladies. 

How much does it cost to give birth in a hospital if you have health insurance?
I know it's insane without insurance... It seems that in other countries giving birth doesn't cost tens of thousands of dollars, but in the good ol' USA it certainly does.


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol Jez that is hilarious. I love your sense of humour hahaha. Yea I am fairly certain he's all talk, and honestly I feel like I just wont tell him why have both of us be stressy really, I'll carry that if it means he can perform! HAHA


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* :-k With all 3 my kiddos I was working reg jobs and had good insur, so I never even paid a copays :shrug:
I did have an insur once that covered everything BUT maternity?? WTF is that?? Def a man's idea!
Luckily insur changed by the time DS was in my belly.

*DOBS!!DOB DOB da DOB Dob!! Just wanted to acknowledge you since I hadn't yet today hehe. Was reminded of you when Shae mentioned  twice a day ...I recall Dobs and her SO like 5 times one day I think she said 
And uh yeaaa agreed Shae Not so small can def equal saddle sore!*


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg cvs has old frers! But I am with so so totally sneaking out to buy them all. I got. 3 pk without too much fuss but getting 6 more would be cray


----------



## JLM73

*SCORE DOBS!!* Hey if the expiration is far enough out DO the damn thing!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

See got away with this but any more would raise too many questions
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, awesome on finding the old style frer!!! Hope you have a good weekend :)

J that is an interesting pic from Madison Maxx. I never liked the first one it freaked me out. Bahaha, I guess I'll watch if SO wants to.

Shae, there are so many variables about costs. Depends on your coverage, what hospital, etc. You might be able to Google, I dunno. My SILS had to pay hundreds for each MD visit while pregnant.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm driving back now lol wonder what the cashier will say haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm in a weird mood so I don't have the energy to reply. But I've basically been planning my nursery, how I'll tell DH, how I'll tell our parents our pregnancy photos. Just everything for a pregnancy / baby we don't have. So instead I lay on the couch and drink wine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie I have two bottles at champagne lol

In other news mildly annoyed a woman took one of my boxes so I only got 3 two packs instead of 4 lolol omg I have a problem


----------



## mrs.green2015

Who does that bitch thinks she is...


----------



## TexasRider

Hey everyone... Been trying to keep up but it's been a rough day. We drove into the city last night to stay with my sister in law since daughters appointment was so early. Sat in traffic for a good 30 minutes of not moving. So it took us 3 hours to get there. Plus my mother in law said she knew where she was going and then got lost. Daughter was so ready to be out of the car and she was exhausted but didn't go to bed till way after bedtime. Woke up at 6 to go to doctor office. It took us an hour to get there. Obviously my idea of being in the city the night before was a dud. Anyway after much screaming and crying and struggling and holding daughter down we finally got through the ENT appointment and hearing test. She's gonna have another set of tubes and her adenoids taken out in 3 weeks. On March 14. Her doctor doesn't think it will get any better without the surgery and we would keep having issues... So yeah it's been a bit overwhelming the last 2 days. Hello beer!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Greenie thanks for humor ing me I was about to offer her $5 to swap for the new style haha


----------



## DobbyForever

P.S. I am taking the old frers, SO letting me buy opks and tests with him, and Chinese gender saying this is my last boy month for a while as signs I should try on the sly this month


----------



## claireybell

Hey Dobs & MrsG i see you online still

Its 02:33 here & im wide awake uhh! SO stumbled through the door off his face about an hr ago & woke me up, d**k!!! Loud banging, stumbling, a kebab that stunk house out, im not happy, then he went to go back out like wtf??!! Then he got assy as i kinda moaned abit - hey it was 1:20am & threw his clothes around like a kid & then passed out on sofa & his phone kept bing bong with message GRRRRRR! Sorry had to vent, im so tired but not sleepy?! Men, meh!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry CB!! I used to be wide awake every time DH came home from work (3am ish) but now I'm used to it. Sometimes I wake up sometimes I talk to him in My sleep haha


----------



## claireybell

oooh dobs are ye secretly trying this cycle ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs!! Get pregnant!


----------



## claireybell

Lol thats cute MrsG, sleepy chat :hugs: least not alcohol fueled lol


----------



## DobbyForever

He will shit a sideways brick if he ever opens this drawer lol

It's only 7pm here so :). About to get my drink and my dinner on :). 

I will be slow to catch up cuz SO hates when I ignore him for screen time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## campn

Hey ladies I'm not caught up on the thread but I quickly glanced and noticed Shae's question, after paying my deductible I paid $15 to have DS!


----------



## TexasRider

Holy cow Dobs! That's a stash! Lol Ive only got some Fertility monitor sticks and like 2 pregnancy tests....


----------



## shaescott

Texas- I'm so sorry you're having difficulties. I hope everything gets solved soon. 

Dobs- dang that's a lot of tests! Jealous over here :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Oh my Damn! *Dobaliscious*!! You are the WOMAN!!
LOVE that drawer...if you've memorized the test instructions as I know I have :blush: toss everything but one set of instructs and just the tests- boxes take up room...the individ tests are easy to hide heheh

Sooo...finally decided to send DonorGuy an update as I told him I would "start" testing Friday hehe...I sent it, then realized he may want a pic, so I *quickly* took one of all three of today's tests together, and W T F !?
I swear I see lines , albeit very faint on all 3 of the F-ers after killing myself taking pics all damn day!?:rofl: Figures...
Oh and he text back "Keeping my fingers crossed, this waiting is nerve wracking!" LMAO he is actually stressing if it worked!
*Had to crop it close bcuz it was too large file boooo!


----------



## JLM73

:haha:* MrsG* nothing wrong with planning ahead, and I like you with wine hehe you are quite funny!:friends:
Wouldn't it be cool if $$ was no object and all us TTC and WTT ladies here could meet up for a lunch/dinner- of course we all have to wear geeky name badges with our screen names:rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes J!!! Lol
So I've decided I'm getting pregnant this month. And I'll be having a talk with my ovaries. THIS is my month damn it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Has anyone else seen this picture? I love it. We will absolutely be taking a picture like this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg thats cute Mrs.

Im excited for tomorrows test J!


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Future*- battling windows paint to recreate all my food/biz logos as ex hubs poured something all over them and ruined the originals- Jackass:growlmad:
Hoping I make it to bed by 2 am :rofl:

*MrsG *That picture is AMAZINGLY meaningful!! I love it!!<3<3


----------



## campn

Dobby- HAHAHA that's like a holy shrine you have! Come on goddess of fertility bless this girl! 

Green- Love your attitude! That's what I did the cycle of my BFP! I went all in, soy, soft cups, preseed, pillow under the butt, legs up and against the wall for 30 minutes. I wasn't leaving anything to chance! Go and get your baby!


----------



## Jezika

I have to say I did also do the pillow-under-bum and legs-in-the-air moves. They seemed to do the trick.

DH just read what I wrote and said, "So THAT'S the trick you were pulling!"

Dobs - my jaw actually dropped when I saw your stash. It is the most impressive monument to fertility that I have ever seen.


----------



## DobbyForever

ALRIGHT! So.

J. I see lines. What does donor have to say about the update? Unless I missed it. I may be buzzed because I had my first glass while I was cooking and my tummy was empty and I'm a lightweight :(

UM...

I love the rest of you. I forgot what you said and, quite frankly, I don't have the where with all (is that how you spell it? ) to read and comprehend anything. This is how my second graders must feel all day err day. I'm reading the words but I have no idea how to intelligently respond to any.

As per my stash.. yes... it is much larger than it should be. Lemme do the math (out loud cuz I'm clearly too deep into my champagne Friday) 1 three pack of old style frers, 3 two packs of the old frers, 6 dollar tree assured, 3 dollar tree veriquicks, 20 clear blue advanced digital opks, and 20 cvs opks. So.... total: 18 hpts and 40 opks HAHAHAH omg yeah I think we can safely say I am trying on the sly. I also have TWO not ONE but TWO bbt thermometers. In my defense, I think one was dying which is why I bought the second one


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg and Greenie I have like 10 registries because unlike playing around with nursery themes or gender stereotypes clothing... So nothing wrong with planning ahead


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> Question for USA ladies.
> 
> How much does it cost to give birth in a hospital if you have health insurance?
> I know it's insane without insurance... It seems that in other countries giving birth doesn't cost tens of thousands of dollars, but in the good ol' USA it certainly does.

I have teacher insurance so mine is not realistic. $500 delivery fee, all routine prenatal covered, I think the testing is $25

Jez, my username is a tribute to the infamous house elf. :) <3

Survey says... TTC Would your rather....
Would you rather have an 8 scale pain day for the first day BUT only get AF for 48 hours or have a totally pain free AF that lasted for 5-7 days?
*Inspired by the change in my af

What is your most embarrassing ttc story?
I don't know that I can top spilling pee all over myself tbh so I have to think on this one


----------



## JLM73

Just for you Doblet hehe
<< he text back "Keeping my fingers crossed, this waiting is nerve wracking!" LMAO he is actually stressing if it worked!>>
He didn't mention seeing faint lines so I guess he took my word for it:haha:
He does wear reading glasses tho:shrug:
Dammit I wanted to be asleep by NOwww!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Go to beeed!!!!

Omg I wish AF was gone. She is almost home but so hates any blood so poo


----------



## JLM73

This lil piggy is running late OMW to market- sorry loves will test when back home about 430EST! Usually dehydrated by then, and should be a loooooong hold:hug:


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck J! Our markets don't start until April -.-

Dobs, considering i have mildly painful 12 day lingering periods, i'd take either of those...but the shorter the better, so i'd rather the short painful one.

I can't think of an embarassing ttc story :/ i did have a terrifying experience once where i was testing incognito and i left the house then remembered i'd left a cup of pee on the sink. Hubs was returning home from work before me so i was panic stricken thinking he'd find it. Fortunately he used the other bathrrom, i assume, so i got home and quickly disposed of the evidence.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes! Definitely been there. No fun :(

J, good luck at market!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, yay for ttc this cycle!! Glad you're on the bus with us :) also I hope AF chills out. I have super painful cramps the first day already and it lasts 4 days is long time ago it was 8 days. Honestly I'd rather have the longer period without the pain because I hate worrying about trying to work in pain. I can't call in much, if you call in over 4 times in a fiscal year you lose out on the potential bonus. 

J, bahaha poor guy. I don't think they are trained to see lines like ttc women. Good luck at the market! Anxious for your test later today. It would be cool to meet everyone. 

Texas, I'm sorry yesterday was such an awful day for you and DD. I hope she gets to feeling better soon and no more ear infections.

Embarrassing ttc story, hmmm, I can't really think of anything embarrassing at the moment. 

Gigs, how are you feeling today?

Greenie hope AF leaves soon. Also, what a beautiful picture.


----------



## Flueky88

AFM, temp went down a decent bit. Kind of disappointed about that. I'm getting scared a bit about testing tomorrow. Ugh, just going to try to enjoy today and not think about AF probably coming Tuesday or Wednesday. We are going to watch Deadpool today and eat some bbq. Also going to see DH'S family so I get to see my nephew before they leave for Disney next weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## shaescott

I would much rather have a painless long period. I don't mind changing my tampons lol, no pain, that sounds awesome and perfect. 

*J* agggghhhh fjdjdgdk I need your tessssttssss agggggh


----------



## Jezika

Guys, I'm feeling really scared and sad. Here is how my HPTs have gone:

Feb 21 (12DPO) - first squinter on wondfo
Feb 22 (13DPO) - similar squinter on wondfo
Feb 23 (14DPO) - clear line on FRER (the pic I'd posted)
Feb 24 (15DPO) - stronger line on wondfo than before (but still not close to control)
Feb 25 (16DPO) - [no testing]
Feb 26 (17DPO) - [no testing]
Feb 27 (18DPO) - line on wondfo is stronger than at 13DPO but definitely fainter than 15DPO

AF was due last Sunday (Feb 21).

I've been trying to explain it away but I really don't think I can. I used FMU all times. I guess it's possible it's because I've been drinking lots of water lately because of the kidney stuff and have gotten much better into the habit of drinking loads than I had been earlier on this week, but I thought that it doesn't matter as long as I don't drink much during the night before FMU. Having said that, sometimes a lot of pee just comes even when I stopped drinking water many hours ago. In any case, I think it's a stretch. And I know people say "a line is a line" and that all these sticks have different levels of dye and are not supposed to be quantitative tests, but I just don't buy it when I've seen so many people's wondfo lines reliably darken across time despite all that and I've heard of so many MCs when lines didn't darken or got fainter. And I've only seen a few cases on these forums of such light lines at 18DPO.

I wanted to take my final wondfo with more pee but it was an even shorter hold and I would've just been more upset if faint. I'll probably go and get another FRER today and test with FMU and try to not drink much in the evening (even though I should be drinking lots), but I've pretty much resigned myself to having a CP. I really wish I hadn't tested :(

ETA: My pee this morning was a very pale yellow, as it has been for the past few days presumably because I've been drinking lots. I don't know when it was, but I do remember having very yellow urine at some points that I've tested over the past week, but now I feel like I'm just clutching at straws.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- it could be the urine but it could also be the hook theory. Htps are meant to say If there is hcg in our body, not how much. So once the there's so much on your body the test can do weird stuff. I wouldn't stress because hpts really don't mean anything once yore past your missed period.


----------



## campn

Jez- I understand your worries completely, but to put your mind at ease the wondfos all have different sensitivities so some will give you darker lines. To test it I dipped two tests in the same cup and one was darker than the other. My lines on wondfos never got darker than the control line either even when my levels were like 16,000!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez, I think it could be concentration and I hear wondfos aren't reliable enough for progression. I would ring the doctor just in case to ask for serial betas. Hugs. Try not to worry just yet.

Flueks, your temp is still way above cl. So FXed! Your weekend sounds super fun! I actually enjoyed dead pool despite thinking it would be dumb from the trailer


----------



## Jezika

I know you guys are right and it does make me feel a little better, so thank you, but it just sucks when I read other posts of people worrying about the same thing and seemingly 90% of the time it ends in bad news. My only hope is that with my kidney thing and lots of drinking my urine is consistently much more diluted than other people's that I'm seeing, and also that for many people AF or spotting would've shown up by now.

I think I'll get an FRER today and use it tomorrow morning and see, but I'm not feeling optimistic. I have a doc appt on Monday and will mention my concerns.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your worried Jez :hugs: but it most probs is your pee concentration esp if you drinking lots more water because if uti hun.. Some of my tests were lighter than other brands when i was just past period due date, try not to stress & as MrsG said re the hook effect, if your levels are super high this throws the test right off :) 

OMG Dobs that a stash & half girl lol! I LOVE it!! Hehee! Hurry up & get af out the way for some sneaky humpadinks Lol!

Hope market day went well J & yes more tests puuuuurlease :) 

MrsG thats an ooober cute rainbow baby photograph idea :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

*J!!!!* 4:30 was 34 minutes ago! I'm in the same time zone as you! Give us the testttsssss


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, I would try not to stress. Wondfo are terrible for progression from what I've seen. Also, urine concentration can cause differences. I'd use frer tomorrow mornung. Also if you are worried maybe request betas.

Dobby, thank you :) DH was always into comics so I knew quite a bit about deadpool. It was a good movie. Definitely deserved the RNs rating. 

J, I'm with Shae. Tests, please ;)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh Jez!! You are me a week ago! I even made a thread I was so worried think it was called "16dpo & tests getting lighter please help!"

My tests were getting lighter, all FRER but after a few days they darkened again, then I stopped testing as all it was doing was scaring me! So from then onwards I just used a clear blue digi once a week to get my pregnant 1-2 then 2-3 and finally 3+

Because of those stupid tests I worried sick and got levels checked to which they were more than doubling every 30 hours!! So please please don't worry I'll upload mine to show u xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Keepsmiling91

If u look at 15dpo they got quite dark, then 16dpo lighter then 17dpo even lighter to which panic kicked in, then took a 17 SMU, which was a little darker again, that was when I stopped testing and switched to a digi a week (just weaning myself off the addiction!) 

Big hug please please don't worry xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jezika

Thanks again, ladies. And Keeps, that does make me feel better, thank you. My mind is asshole and very quickly forgets positive things and ruminates on the negative things, so I copied and pasted a bunch of reassuring posts on this topic into a document for me to look at once the negative stuff starts creeping in. I honestly didn't expect to be affect so much by possible CP. Never in a million years. Needless to say I'm petrified about doing the FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## JLM73

I'm finally on !!
Sorry They had an amazing food filled Latin fest in the same area as my market, so I walked over and got DS a handmade dog marionette, and some Cuban/Spanish food for Mom, and huge piza slices for me ugh.
Ok waiting to sort ALL tests but will post what has come thru SHAE! Be at the ready lol
I will say I marked them SMU as I literally did a TEN hour hold!! and i had NOTHING to drink after some coffee sips at 9am- so NO WAY is it weak pee- smelled sooo strong, and I still get faint ass lines IF at all:growlmad: I'm pissed!
Only highlight was I sold out of all 3 pastry types, and 1/3 of my sweet/spicy sauces/fruit- made over $200 then had to hand $130 to market lady to book the quarter sigh...
*KEEP!!!* Thanks so much for posting those frers! Everyone talks about hook, but never seen pics !!


----------



## JLM73

*11dpo EPT5ds*:roll:


----------



## JLM73

:brat:I HATE FAINT LINNNNNES!!!!:brat:
I can't do a thing with these pics grrrrr!
Shae....:shrug:
How is it possible. that FRER lines are harder to see OUT of the case??:growlmad:
Don't even know if I marked the right place sigh
 



Attached Files:







11dpoFebFRER1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 12









11dpoFebFRER1Neg.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

*Frers cont'd...*


----------



## JLM73

I gove up on those pics- can't seem to get the line where it should be on 11dpo frer

Jez I think you are in the same :shipw: as Keep's frer pics, so they should go back.
I never noticed the hook thing in the past, as I always tested like maybe once a week if that after BFPs:shrug:
Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

J, ah I hate how they are still faint, I can't believe it. Ugh, I know it was a really long hold but maybe fmu is better for you? Gah, are you testing tomorrow a.m. or you going to wait a day? I can't believe tomorrow is testing day, I think I'm as scared as I was for my nursing board exam.


----------



## campn

J- Those new FRERS are def hard to see when they're in the case cause there's so much glare!! I hope they get dark for you hun I want to see line porn! 

We just saw "The Revenant" has any of you ladies seen it!? It's pretty amazing I'm so pleasantly surprised. If Leonardo doesn't get an Oscar this time then he should just quit cause he's not being appreciated like he deserves!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, it looks really good. I rarely go to movies. I do want to see that once on Blu-ray though! Oh I saw your bump pic on another thread and you look great


----------



## DobbyForever

Camp haven't seen it and now I feel bad. SO begged and begged to watch it but I was like nah lol

J I think I see it on that 11dpo test. These new tests suck though. But it looks darker ish to me. Hugs maybe tomorrow will be better. Your temp looks fab


----------



## JLM73

LOL yup Flueky...using my last frer and ept and first sig in the am fmu
I either have a Slow Mode Bean, or it's gonna continue lighter. Tomoro will be 12dpo for me, and AF due 13 dpo...so we shall see
:dust: to us all!


----------



## JLM73

Last of the tests - First Signal...equally disappointing...


----------



## shaescott

Duuuude J check the black and white one!


----------



## JLM73

*wow Shae!!*
You have awesome Shaman magic lol THX!!
Will try again in the morning


----------



## Flueky88

:dust: to us all. I peed in a cup with fmu and it wasn't very concentrated so I dumped it. Will test later.

Shae, I totally see the line on b&w!


----------



## JLM73

I got nothing on this mornings tests....off to pick up DS
What a crash and burn cycle this has turned into...


----------



## Flueky88

Oh J :hugs: I'm sorry about your tests this morning. You did have for real lines.


----------



## shaescott

Dang really? I'm surprised... I'm sorry J... But hey, those tests have been positive, so at least we know that donor Guy's :spermy: knows what it's doing.


----------



## campn

J- I'm so sorry hun! You had solid lines in the past 2 days and I really felt like this was it. Good thing you've a pretty great donor guy this time though. 

Fluek- I admire your strength! Really I wish I did that during TTC instead of testing everyday. And thank you hun! I already feel so big! 

Dobby- DH didn't want to go! He said he'd rather watch dead pool and I was like over my dead body, that's not a movie theatre worthy movie! :p


----------



## claireybell

afternoon lovelies :) 

Sorry your tests arent developing J :( there was definate light lines there aswell & temps looking so good.. Still, ye not out until period arrives!! :thumbup: 

Oooh Flueks you peed yet this afternoon?? I guess its not full PM in the US yet so ignore me ha ha!

Me, SO & Riley been out most of day & now mooching on the sofa in the warm, had a Carvery roast dinner at local pub & then walked around park with riley on his little balance bike :) but oh my.. Brrrrr bloody cold today! 

So i squeezed my nipple in the shower last night & yes Colostrum already.. Sure i never noticed it until 20+ wks with Riley but then i wasnt squeezing my boobs that early on looking for it :rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

J- sucks about your tests. But like CB said you're not out till AF shows. So maybe still a chance 

Flueky- temp is looking good! Hope AF stays away for you too

CB- it's only 10 am in Texas right now lol glad you had a good day with Riley. Even if it was cold. we've had a pretty mild winter here especially compared to the last couple of years. In fact on my Facebook memories this time last year we had snow! We haven't had any this year at all. Just rain. 

On the TTC front my temp took a crazy spike up today but im pretty sure I didn't O. It's only cd 9 for me and My fertility monitor still reads low and I had no ewcm at all. Sure hope it goes back down to the regular range tomorrow and I end up having a normal cycle.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry to hear about your tests too, J.

Just checking in briefly with an update because things are a bit overwhelming and I am going to focus on schoolwork instead. Last night there was a small streak of red blood when I wiped. I know it can happen in normal pregnancy, but together with the faint lines I'm pretty sure it's a pg loss. FRER this morning on super-concentrated pee is same as five days ago and wondfo is same as four days ago, plus my boobs feel different now and I just feel AF-y. I know it's not over yet but I have no interest in keeping my hopes up. I was surprised by how devastated I was last night. I have no idea how people do this even once and not be terrified every single day of future pregnancies, let alone go through it several times. Goes to show how strong women are. <3 you all.


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez sending good vibes your way, I felt exactly the same way. Although it's early it really is devastating and it takes away the maybe naive view we have on trying to conceive, I like you will be terrified the next time.. Trying again is even scary because the loss was so hard to cope with. I'm hoping everything checks out just fine for you and sending you big hugs!


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry to hear about the blood jez and feeling AFy.

Well, bfn today. I'm thinking AF Tuesday then. Oh well.


----------



## shaescott

I think AF might finally be on the way cuz yesterday I was having random boob-aches haha I'm just ready to start this new cycle...


----------



## shaescott

Flueky88 said:


> So sorry to hear about the blood jez and feeling AFy.
> 
> Well, bfn today. I'm thinking AF Tuesday then. Oh well.

Whaaaat you're only 11DPO! Don't give up yet!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Not even a squinter


----------



## shaescott

Flueky, at 11 dpo it's normal not to have a squinter!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks some girls dont even get a positive until waaay after period is due but you may even test positive on Tuesday hun :thumbup: sorry you had bfn this morning though, its poop seeing that :(

Jez will you be having bloods drawn hun? Sorry you had some streaky blood cm but it is very common is early pg, i had browny pinky blood from 5dpo right up until a week or 2 before my 12wk scan, this pg, nothing.. Really hope its just nothing for you :hugs: 

Texas we havent had Snow in my part of uk since early 2013 Riley was 7/8months old & he has still not seen snow to this day, its sad but we live right near the sea so thats probs why :( i love snow but i hate the cold haha! Before i eould ovulate my temp would shoot right up & down sometimes, anything can affect it, fx'd a good normal cycle for you this month 

Glad you glad af will be arriving soon Shae, hated getting mibe even when i wasnt ttc, loving not having them ;)

Future how far in your cycle are ye?


----------



## campn

Flu- I hope AF stays away for you! Like Claire said it's still early hun! I didn't get a BFP with DS until 13 DPO. I even lost all hope and put on a pad to prepare!


----------



## FutureMrs

Claire I am on cycle day 5! I am counting myself out until May though! I'm debating even waiting until September now that wedding costs are mounting up but I am scared of waiting and having it take a while! My hubby to be would like to have 4 and I am turning 29 this may so I feel like we better get started! Lol

Campn your profile pic is beautiful :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB, shae, campn thank you ladies for your encouragement. I have spoken with DH. He saw my test and found out why I got so down. I will test Wednesday afternoon if no AF. Also, he agreed it would be fine to ttc when I O next even though it would give us a potential Christmas baby. So if AF arrives at least there is some hope and a bottle of red velvet wine ;)

CB, I don't really like the cold either. My dad lives in Wisconsin and it gets brutal. I like one snow a season though.

Campn, thank you that gives me some hope. Also your profile pic is gorgeous as ever. So jelly haha

Future, I'm not too far behind you. I'm turning 28 in April. I want at least one before 30. I think DH would die with 4 lol. As far as wedding you can always have your family help make sandwiches and fruit salads, etc. Ours probably cost less than $2000 but it was perfect. My father in law did have tables and chairs and we didn't pay to use his property so that's where we saved a fortune.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jez- I am so sorry to hear you saw a streak of blood, it can be total normal though and nothing to worry about, but im sure when your pregnant it must be very alarming to see, I have everything crossed and thinking of you, sending lots of love xxxx

Campn- well.... Twit twoo!! Look at u!! Damn girl!! Love ur new photo! ... Can I just rewind back the revenant and ask is it worth a watch? Been dying to go cinema for ages?! X 

JLM73- FX ur tests get darker, but like someone said before, at least I have a good, reliable donor now  xx 

AFM - snuggled in bed with a poorly princess, my 4year old is rosy cheeked, and all sleepy and not well, so cuddles and Toy Story it is for us x


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh Keeps, hope lil un is ok, Calpol & mummy cuddles :) we just been watching Despicable Me2 haha i love it! Hope your doing ok?

Ooooh Camps you looking good :thumbup: 

Future, course wedding is approaching in April i completely forgot! I would want to get drunk at my reception but yeah crack straight on withttc at Honeymoon hehee ;-)

Brrr ive heard Wisconsin is cold, snow is pretty to look at but id hate it cold all the time, Summer all yeah for me i would like ha ha


----------



## FutureMrs

Flu there is such a thing as red velvet wine??? Omg I need this. Lol

My FI is the baby of 8 they have a huge family lol 4 is a compromise for him. Here's hoping we win the lotto sometime soon. Haha our wedding is in Mexico which I was hoping would be a bit cheaper then a wedding here in Canada but we have about 90-100 people coming so things are adding up quickly.. I mean there is no perfect time for these things so I try not to get to caught up in finances but I'm a planner by nature and worry a lot. I am with you though I definitely want one before 30, I always imagined myself as a younger mom but things didn't pan out that way, oh well!


----------



## FutureMrs

Yea Claire we will be in Mexico for ten days so loads of time for some baby making!! Lol


----------



## JLM73

Finally caught up, was out shopping with mom :argghhh she makes it soooo difficult- and we get the SAME groceries EVERY week WTH??

I stupidly left the cases closed on all 3 tests- usually I crack them open to dry faster, sigh, so pics in a bit, but they are still wet just fyi.
I see the same ridiculously faint "maybe" lines as ystrdy, and the days before, so considering I have a squinter on 9dpo frer...not looking good on hcg increase to be the same overall:(
I know Shae can bring them up nicely in the filters/tweaks, but IRL they all look bfn, other than a thin haze on frer today n last night...
AF due tomoro so even if these squinters are BFPs, don't know if that is enuff hcg to stave off the :witch:
Pics in a bit...the EPT box opened 10dpo was when those started lighter than 9dpo, but ept blue dye is darker today than 10 dpo, so hope that means something, as frer is not being as telling


----------



## JLM73

*12dpo EPT5ds*

*12dpo First Signal*


----------



## campn

Thank tou so much ladies! I've been thinking about cutting my hair shoulder length but I've always had long hair so it's so hard to decide! 

Keep- I absolutely loved it. So many feelings go through you! I can't wait for it to be out on dvd! If you wanna see it try going soon as it's been out a while and not sure how much longer it'll be out. 

Anyone watching the Oscars tonight!? Leo better get one!


----------



## JLM73

I seriously want somewhere with a survey that I can tell B&B STOP with the annoying F-ing ROLLOVER adssss!:hissy:

Basically have 4 pics reg and in Neg, as quite frankly I can't tell them apart to wittle down to the best one to view:shrug:

*FRER first 2 sets...*


----------



## JLM73

*FRER last sets*


----------



## JLM73

I think the 3rd set may be the best but Shae is the Magic worker...off to watch the good dinosaur with DS!


----------



## shaescott

Preview! Ok here's the plain tweaked for each of them the second one (first signal) seems to have a white line...? But I see definite lines on the EPT and FRER. Next I'll be doing the invert and the grayscale.


----------



## JLM73

Yea...first signals sometimes get a "vacant space" the color IRL is just right of the space:shrug:
It's like the ink pulled from there??
Thx as always- you rock...
This is the Madness, that has become my counter...it also accounts for about $55 worth of my market profits over 5 days :wacko:
Also :-k how could 9dpo have enough hcg for nearly a line on all 3 tests then back to starting over??
 



Attached Files:







hptMadness.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaescott

Ok I omitted the FS cuz all I could see was the vacant space and it was bugging me.


----------



## JLM73

Cool Shae...you work wonders...:-k I guess if your tweaks show progression there must be something, all I know is I hope it's enuff for :af: tomoro!

Tests are all dry now- I think the First Signal white space is less now.
My last pics of the day...gotta buy more later for tomoro
 



Attached Files:







12dpoFebTrio.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 8









12dpoFebTrioNeg.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

*Flueky*:friends:
I'm sorry your test didn't show what you were hoping for. At least you have a few more days - which can make a world of difference:hugs:
I really hope with your chart looking so amazing and temps well above cover that you get 2 lines on your next test no guessing!


----------



## Flueky88

Future, yeah there is this brand called cupcake wine and I saw it yesterday at the liquor store. I was like hmmm, I better get this just in case AF shows. I don't blame you for wanting to enjoy your honeymoon :)

Campn I don't have cable or satellite. No Oscars for me.

J, thank you. I see progression on Shae's master skills. So FX!! Also your chart looks so amazing too


----------



## JLM73

Thx Flueky
Gonna indulge in some symptom spotting...which i never do cuz I never get any :rofl:
My Nip Tips are stilllll sore!
Not the areola, not the breast area at all, just the tips of the nips ( that sounds funny):haha:
Just checked my notes on FF and this started 5dpo, and has been going ever since!
Like if you brush the tips with your arm, or bra, or anything OW!
WTH? I imagine it's poss for hormones to shift before implant and cause this, but just weird as I don't get sympts usually :shrug:

Where isss everyone?
Are me *Fluek* and *Shae* the only ones manning the bus??lol
Mainly Pacific? been a while for her...Oh and Gigsey! I'm used to hearing funny tidbits from her...Now Dobster...I know she's wearing one of those cool HP cloaks and THERE, but not :haha:
Luv ya all!
:hug:


----------



## Jezika

I'm here, just chillin' and bleeding and thinking about adoption and filling out a mock oscar ballot with DH because we're super competitive.

Your symptoms sound promising J-cakes.


----------



## campn

Jezika said:


> I'm here, just chillin' and bleeding and thinking about adoption and filling out a mock oscar ballot with DH because we're super competitive.
> 
> Your symptoms sound promising J-cakes.

Jez I'm so shocked did I miss your post!? I'm so so sorry hun. <3


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh man Flueky I need to get me some of that! I love cupcakes white wine so I'm sure the red would be a hit too!! Definitely want to enjoy the trip! Zika is making me a bit nuts though now with all the talk about the sexual transmission.

Jez thinking of you girl! Xo


----------



## TexasRider

I'm just chillin too. I wasn't gonna test with my monitor this month but I caved and started today... It was a low reading lol. But we are just gonna bd as much as we can till Wednesday and hope for the best. He leaves Wednesday and won't be home till Sunday late. And I will have already ovulated by then.


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Jez!! I missed something too!! I recall the streak of blood but I figured that was all:(
So so very sorry :(:hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Campn - I'd already resigned myself to accepting CP so the continued bleeding wasn't a particularly noteworthy surprise. Just trying to stay positive and not feel like a failure, like my body's letting me down, like it's my fault, that I'm unlucky, that it'll never happen etc. etc. because I know that's irrational. I'm fine and pretty positive one second and just really sad the next. I'm sure hormones are all over the shop right now. At least the Oscars are a little distracting, though everyone keeps mentioning kids and babies! By the way, your picture is gorgeous, girl!


----------



## Flueky88

J, the sore nip tips sound super promising. 

Jez, I'm so sorry it has become full on bleeding. Don't give up. :hugs:

Future, I really like their Moscato to wine. I think it was a moscato. Ah, I try not to dwell on things like Zika. 

Texas woohoo for ttc this cycle


----------



## campn

Jez- chemical pregnancies are sadly so common but it definitely doesn't mean it'll never happen for you! I'm glad you know that so definitely keep reminding yourself daily. 

Leonardo definitely is so easy on the eyes isn't he!? I'm glad you're getting a pretty good distraction.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry ladies, I tired to come and comment earlier but the damn ads froze my computer and I just closed it all in frustration and walked away. 

Jez, SOOOO sorry you are going through this. I know "they" say a lot about a line, but I went through this too recently, and concur that a line not darkening is not a good sign (though in the early days, it can definitely go either way). And here's the thing I realized...when I had my recent loss, I was going through the gamut of emotions, and it struck me hard, all at once, when I noticed I was going through similar emotions that I did when my cat died. And suddenly, allowing myself to acknowledge that I was feeling grief and going through the grief process just made things easier. I felt silly for grieving what was essentially a cluster of cells, but in those 10 days, I had envisioned everything with this future child, from how my life would change to how she (yes, I was convinced it was a girl, even that early) would look. There is nothing wrong with grieving the child that you (or I, or anyone else with a loss like this) will never birth. It's sad and it sucks. And you are entitled to all the feels.

J, I'm definitely seeing progression on those ept's. I'm also seeing something very faint on the frer. How are you feeling? Even me, a fool when it comes to charts, can tell yours looks amazeballs! 

Tex, take it from someone who conceived 3-4 days before O, you'll be covered just fine :thumbup:

afm...feeling fat and finally doing something about it. Hubs shaved off his beard today and was not feeling to good about his face. together, we're going to finally get some weight off (which we've done before, but got lazy, like ya do). I tired on this old size 10 dress I have that I've only worn once (bright red, strapless, above the knee) and I can't even zip the damn thing anymore. my goal is to fit back in it :thumbup: hoping to lose 20lbs in 4 months, before ttc again. we'll see how this goes...


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry ladies, I tired to come and comment earlier but the damn ads froze my computer and I just closed it all in frustration and walked away. 

Jez, SOOOO sorry you are going through this. I know "they" say a lot about a line, but I went through this too recently, and concur that a line not darkening is not a good sign (though in the early days, it can definitely go either way). And here's the thing I realized...when I had my recent loss, I was going through the gamut of emotions, and it struck me hard, all at once, when I noticed I was going through similar emotions that I did when my cat died. And suddenly, allowing myself to acknowledge that I was feeling grief and going through the grief process just made things easier. I felt silly for grieving what was essentially a cluster of cells, but in those 10 days, I had envisioned everything with this future child, from how my life would change to how she (yes, I was convinced it was a girl, even that early) would look. There is nothing wrong with grieving the child that you (or I, or anyone else with a loss like this) will never birth. It's sad and it sucks. And you are entitled to all the feels.

J, I'm definitely seeing progression on those ept's. I'm also seeing something very faint on the frer. How are you feeling? Even me, a fool when it comes to charts, can tell yours looks amazeballs! 

Tex, take it from someone who conceived 3-4 days before O, you'll be covered just fine :thumbup:

afm...feeling fat and finally doing something about it. Hubs shaved off his beard today and was not feeling to good about his face. together, we're going to finally get some weight off (which we've done before, but got lazy, like ya do). I tired on this old size 10 dress I have that I've only worn once (bright red, strapless, above the knee) and I can't even zip the damn thing anymore. my goal is to fit back in it :thumbup: hoping to lose 20lbs in 4 months, before ttc again. we'll see how this goes...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- so so so sorry. Hugs. 

Gig- hubs and I are doing a new nutrition plan this week, I leave Saturday late so only for 6 days but then once I et back we'll start again. We have a competition to see who can loose the most percent wise. I know he probably will because he's a man but I think it'll help keep him and me motivated.


----------



## JLM73

*Giga-watt*:friends:
You are an amazing woman chica, and you give Great empathy...:blush: my mind veered off to the gutter for a moment there imagining another word at the end of that :rofl:
No idea where that came from!?
Is your hair still blue? I really liked that color. At market are 2 girls with pixie cuts selling art- one has bright purple hair, and the other has hot pink- I always picture them flitting about like Tinkerbell hehe
I finally bought a box of bright burgundy today- will finally get around to USING it at some point lol- been rockin the beyonce color scheme almost a year, but I do love bright and unique colors
Ok...just back from more movie rentals( my excuse to leave the house after 8pm due to nosey mother:roll:)
Had to goto Walmart market and not the super, but they have FRER the same price ....and as I scoffed at $12.95 for the 3 pack of EPTs :shock: (insert heavenly music here) I noticed the 2 pack of EPT Digi +/- were only $7.98 WITH $2 off coupons!!! That made them only $5.98 each! Which of course meant GET TWOOOOO!!! cuz that 4 digi EPT5ds +/- for only $12-- pffft on that blue dye 3 pack for $13!!
Yea....totally did it...I figure if the super squinter on the FRER and the EPT5ds blue dye progress meant anything, then I should damn sure be able to get a + on the EPT Digi 5ds:smug:
...in theory....well I think....I mean if it says 5 days sooner like the blue dye then the threshold should be the same right:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds like a solid theory to me J :thumbup: bring something to do in the bathroom, i hear digis take ages to give a result! I've personally never used them.

And yes, i'm told I give great....empathy, to ladies and men alike :haha: 

My hair is kind of blue, but it needs re-dying badly so it's more blue with green and brown, and gray flecks at my roots. I really need to strip the color all over again before dying but a. I'm broke and b. I'm scared of doing too much damage to my hair....hasn't fallen out yet! Well, at least not in massive chunks. I think if i get some money i'll hire someone to do it properly and invest in some heavy duty deep conditioner.


----------



## JLM73

I hear ya* G*- I used to chemically straighten my hair AND color it lol. No idea how I'm not bald lol, but I haven't straightened it since 2013- and ppl love the natural curls, which I do too now. I think I hated the half and half look of loose curls ( after relaxer) with bone straight pieces sticking out here and there. Now that it's only been bleached and colored, it curls Very nicely.:blush: guess I was over doing it trying to make it what I wanted when had I left it natural, it would prob be down to my waist! I had a Halle Berry type cut back in 2013- like to chop it off and start over every few years, but it has continued growing pretty healthy despite bleaching and dying:shrug:- the relaxer is a killer!
I actually need to bleach all over again it's shoulder length and root to middle is black/dark brown, with half mark to ends being beyonce color as I call it.
Funny thing is Two tone is very in, so ppl think I did it on purpose:rofl:
Ton of gray tho- thus the move to burgundy! Lightest Golden Brown does NOT stay on the gray...I only total bleach once a year, and do "heavy strips" of highlighting the rest of year.
I am gonna bleach all over before burgundy tho as I know that and reds bleed out over a few weeks, so I want the color to Pop.
I't the $4 Colorsilk Luminesse from Wally.
Gah...babbling hehe


----------



## Breeaa

Jez, I'm so sorry you're going through a cp. Its really hard, I had my first right before getting pregnant with this. Just grieve! A friend of mine had 4 miscarriages and the one thing she said she regrets was grieving. It will happen for you soon! Don't give up and get discouraged. Take some time and do something nice for yourself. 

Gigs, losing weight sounds like a great idea! It'll make for a healthier pregnancy and might keep your mind off Ttc until you're ready again. 

J, hope your lines darken! Maybe the first few tests were flukes and you recently implanted. I definitely see the lines though!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Breeaa! Trying to get DS un-sugared- treated him to an Icee at 8:30 :roll:
I just took my sleep meds cuz I want to get to sleep so morning comes faster lol.
With all my kiddos, and this 15 cycles of ?? I have never used a digi :shrug:
I like testing stuff out so we shall see. I have enough for 4 more days- assuming :af:
I have seen progression on the blue dye...but I have considered if everything was crap, and that dip 10dpo was implant related, then tomorrow is the 3rd day from then...

*Gigs* thx for the heads up on the digi time- I prob would have thrown it thinking it was defective lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs and Greenie way to go on setting fitness goals. I like how you and hubs are making it a competition greenie.

J, I second gigs on digital taking awhile. I tried on about a year ago when I thought I was before ttc and I felt like it'd never get done. 

Afm, temp still quite a bit above coverline. I dreamt about AF coming on Tuesday last night.


----------



## shaescott

Jez- I'm so sorry you're going through this. If not for camps and CB (and I think there's one more person but I can't remember sorry) I would think this thread is cursed... But really it's just the average chances it seems. I wish it was easier to get and stay pregnant.


----------



## shaescott

*J!!!!!!* it's 7 am, I need a test to look at nowwwwwww!

AFM- woke up at 2 am cuz I had to pee. Looked like there was light brown discharge but I was super tired so I'm not sure. Didn't see any this morning. But I feel like it was there and AF is arriving (finally! 45 day cycle!)


----------



## campn

Flueky- 12 DPO and your temps are just soaring still! Test day??

Shae- My longest cycle was 55 days that was just painful! I was still nursing my son though so at least we weren't TTCing! Glad that cycle is over for you.


----------



## Flueky88

Thank you campn, it's the only thing giving me hope and no cramping. I still want to wait til Wednesday though, hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, you are totally right, setting weight loss goals will help keep my mind busy and I'll hopefully be in a good place when we are ready to ttc again. Now I'm wondering, after getting my weight back under control, if I'll want to ruin my body with a baby again :haha:

The scale took no pity on me this morning. I'm up 10 lbs from the start of winter O_O :dohh:


----------



## JLM73

Will catch up later but Whyyyyy didn't one of you Teacher Types tell me "He JLM...Jackass! Reading is fundamental!!":rofl:
The test I went on about last night is not an ept LOL but a ClearBlue, and NOT a digi (the pic made it look like one) - it's same standard +/- Blue dye:rofl:
Oh my :blush:
Racing out now, as I feel slighted! I really was excited to try a digi!
Not to mention all tests say like 99% accurate day period is due:shrug:
Gonna go see what I can find, but I see the same FAINT blue vertical on the CB Plus blue dye, as I had been on EPT, but since CB is NOT EPT IDK (trying to think of all the abreviations I can hehe) IDK, IRL IMO I feel the need to get EPTs to AOK and compare for progression:rofl:
gahhhh....Off to store lotsa pics later I guess.


----------



## Flueky88

J, I noticed it was CB but I was like maybe it came with a digital. Well we want line porn when you get a chance lol. By the way your chart looks great. How long is your LP usually? 13dpo and still really high

Gigs, I've maintained during the season but my weight gain from stopping bcp killed me last summer and have struggled getting it off.


----------



## shaescott

I noticed it was clear blue but I figured you meant clear blue so I didn't say anything. I didn't look close enough to see that it wasn't digital. I was really excited for you to take a digi too!

Hurry back and post the pics!


----------



## campn

J- Just noticed your chart! Wow! You're either pregnant or you've a fever and I hope it's the first! Hehehe!! Dayum girl!!

Gig- I stopped weighting myself! It's like a lost cause at this point right!? I always gain weight in the fall/winter too cause I'm inside more. About the hair I wanted to share that I've also stripped hair dye from my hair with "Color Oops" and it's not damaging whatsoever! It breaks down the hair dye molecules then they're washed down with hot water, I'm not sure how well they work on pastels though but it worked perfect to remove my red dye, then I dyed my own hair at home with a dark ash brown. I'm done dying my hair though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Morning ladies!
Had such a busy weekend, including family drama! My appointment is in 2 hours and I'm sooo nervous! Probably because I don't know what to expect. 
I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Breeaa

Good luck at your appt mrsgreen! Hope it's good news.

Girls! I bought the crib and mattress Saturday and Sunday we went down for the great trade in at babies r us. I got a nice jogging stroller travel system for 45% off! We saved 133$! My first travel system wasn't this nice so I'm excited. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; 

Couldn't not take advantage of the trade in event. I'm glad we went. I'm starting to feel a little better about being prepared. I've been stressing out even though I'm not even half way through the pregnancy.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie good luck at appt!

Brea, awesome deal :) Glad it's helping you feel less stressed


----------



## campn

Green- I hope you have a great promising appointment! Hope you hear all the answers you need. 

Bree- Great deal! I haven't done any baby buys! I wanna find out the gender so I can go psychotic with buying things :D we're keeping DS old crib but we do need a new car seat and stroller since they're almost expired. Also another pack and play cause ours broke and of course, outfits! Since I'm also breastfeeding this time I'm gonna need to sterilize all my pumps and bottles, that's not gonna be fun.


----------



## shaescott

Hey Brea you're an avocado now! I love avocados lol! 

*J!!!!!!!!!!!* where are your testssss


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, i'm feeling overwhelmed just reading all of y'alls lists to get ready for baby! I forget how much stuff they require. We'll likely use des' old crib and dresser/changing table, as well as the chair that's in his room (rocker/recliner). I also have a swing, bouncer, and carseat i scored from craigslist. The one thing i'm really going to want this time is a cosleeper. Des was in a pack & play next to our bed but i really wish we had gotten a cosleeper with him. Oh well. 

Yup. I'm Overwhelmed by the thought lol

J, i'll be honest, i didn't notice the tests at all. I'm excited to see what you come back with, as well as the test itself!


----------



## JLM73

Ok gonna be a zillion pics for me today, but atm My Frickin phone battery is too low to use the flash, which I need for some of the tests to show the faint lines better...
I will say this- I am firmly at or just over $100 in just tests this cycle:shock:
I knew this getting them off the shelf today but :shrug:
It's my scientific purposes and future knowledge mad scientist thing lol.
Whichever proves best/true is what I will stick to in the future!
So I got 3 more First signal- and EPT5ds blue dye- reasoning bcuz I have been using them and want to see if anything progressed.
Also got a 3 pk CB digi w/ weeks- wanted to see what they are like, and if the minimal progress I had meant anything- NOT PREGNANT on CB Digi

***Flueky* My LP is 13 days religiously except on prev chems. :witch: due today:gun: 

Also got 3 $tree NewCHoice, and 3 of the shitty VeriQuick...just because lol- still wet, but if anything is there it will be faint as F- since they are def higher miu tests, and cheap, and state "may get a "bfp day of expected period lol WTH??

I also used FRER of course ...still a squinter, and the mix up about last night's purchase- which is the basic CB blue dye +/-....VERRRRRY faint vertical on that one... Pic of newly purchased tests done today below...crazy...

more pics in a bit- internet bogged down, gonna go kick older lazy son off router:haha:


----------



## JLM73

Ok few at a time...
*ClearBlue Plus (pink tip i guess??)*

*FRER6ds*


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can't catch up but thought if update with my appointment. 
Basically the doc went over all my history and then agreed it sounds like I'm not ovulating and said I have two options: keep tracking and see if my cycles regulate themselves. Or go to the fertility specialist. I was in complete shock and asked her what she recommends. And she said hold on while she looked over my chart (my history from my old doc and test she had run thyroid ect) and then said she recommends seeing the specialist. Along with continuing to loose weight to see the FS for all the test since that's the first step. Hubs is on board and thinks is all worth it and fine and I'm just in shock and upset.


----------



## JLM73

*Clear Blue Plus Dry*


----------



## JLM73

*MG* I think that is in your best interest. Reg docs have only general knowledge on TTC and won't be able to nail it down to the specific thing you need. They also have access to loads more tests, scan types, and meds.
Really you don't wanna muck around:hugs:
Also FS docs will show you really cool things thru the process, about your body etc. And when you do "fall":haha: Get back up :rofl:
JK...when you get your BFP the FS will monitor EVERYthing much closer AND you will get extra testing scans etc.
Fear not...all things for a reason right?:friends:
Seems life has just opened another door for you !!


----------



## claireybell

Cant believe your Digi is negative J but then cb digi arent as sensitive i dont think & wow you clockwork af due on 13dpo temp still super high, nice work hehe! Maybe you a late attacher like 10 into 11dpo ;) fingers crossed for coming tests.. 

I dread to think how many £'s i spent on pg tests Lol.. A mini fortune would be a LIE!

Oh Jez im so sorry hun :hugs: sadly CM's are an awful common occurance but it doesnt make it sny easier.. & def dont let that dishearten you for ttc, you got there once after 2 cycles & you'll get that egg again, big hugs & love 

Gigs i hope you doing ok..


----------



## claireybell

Flueks when u planning on re testing or waiting for period to be late? Your charts still looking good hehe! 

Breea Avacado baby woop! I actually ate a whole one today as it happens, t'was loooooovely in my tummy mmm ;) 

MrsG i def think a specialist is a good thing, as J said they specislise in that area & they should be able to get results very soon, its a new chapter in ttc but it'll be soooo worth it when you get that egg that cycle.. Or eggs... Twins eee! :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

J, the CB plus with pink tips used to be everywhere to buy in UK but havent been about for a few yrs now.. Well not that ive seen, i loved those ones, was addicted to them when ttc Riley ha ha

Im sure ive missed people on updates so im still trekking back..


----------



## JLM73

*EPT5ds Blue Dye*


----------



## claireybell

Theres definate lineage on those blues J :)


----------



## campn

Green- I think it's a very good thing, since you mentioned you also wanted to check your DH's swimmers so this way you'd be able to get all the testing you need. I surprised she didn't just put you on clomid but it looks like she doesn't want to just send you home with a prescription so that's very good of her!


----------



## claireybell

Camps you nearly 11 wks ;) time flies eeee!! Whens your next scan or MW?


----------



## JLM73

Ok...I take back what I said about VeriQuick being shitty...I can see a verrrry faint pink line, but 

:-k
Not sure which shows it best out of the dry ones...

*Wet VeriQuick *

*Dry VeriQuick*


----------



## JLM73

:trouble: Now where is *Shae*?? She's got a desk full of work waiting on her :rofl:

*Claire* :shock: O M G! I can't believe you are almost *5 months*!!!
Also I see the lines on ALL the blue dyes, wasn't giving it 100% benefit of doubt, but that ClearBlue I accidentally bought last night :dohh: I can see the + on it very well. 
Not sure if ppl consider Clearblue better than EPT as far as blue dye goes but I'm believing it more and more!
I must have a boy bean in there- cuz he is lazy and cranking hcg slowly!
where's the "crack the whip" emoji??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks for all your support ladies. 
Just talked to the fertility nurse and it's actually a lot more cost effective than I though (at least the test are) so I'll be getting my blood test done tomorrow, hubs will get a sperm analysts in a couple weeks (once we get the paperwork we have to fill out) and then I have to have an hsg which I have to get done this week, if they have openings or next month after AF shows. 


J- I'm going to get on my computer so I can look at your test!

Prego ladies- is time flying for you guys too? Can't believe how far along you are already.


----------



## shaescott

J- sorry about the negative digi. However, clearblue digis are less sensitive. 50 I think, compared to frer's 10-25. Although gig's situation that was similar didn't end well, I remain cautiously optimistic. I would totally do the edits but I have a migraine and for some reason I'm all moody so I need to just take some migraine meds and go to sleep.


----------



## JLM73

LOL No worries Shae,,,something I learned long ago in Fire Academy and Paramedic school- Take care of YOU first, or you can't help anyone else!
:hugs: Feel Better!


----------



## shaescott




----------



## shaescott




----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I'm sure you are in shock but I agree that getting help sooner than later is better :hugs: I'm getting near year mark so I'm wondering too if I'll end up with a referral and honestly, it does scare me some so I understand how you feel.

J, I can't quite see it on frer. I do see it on CB +.

CB, I'm waiting for a late AF. I should expect her either tomorrow or Wednesday. Hubs wants to be home for testing so it'll be after work which varies so much. Anywhere from 3-630.


----------



## JLM73

this has been like a non stop line porn job today!:flasher::haha:

OK...First Signal finally dried...took forever but YAY I FINALLY have something on the First Signal!!!:wohoo: even see a faint on the New Choice:shock:
Maybe the lazy bean is waking up lol



Sorry about ghetto control fix, I scraped it opening case...Rookie move:roll:
*New Choice ($Tree)*


----------



## JLM73

*Flueky *I know right???
I actually have better faint lines on all the others BUT FRER6ds...same urine cup so I don't even know what to say??:-k

As for my temp- looks great I agree, but I have had temps over cover and some WAY above cover with AF right on time, just happy :af: so far today!
:dust:


----------



## campn

Claire- I'm so afraid to flinch! My next appointment is March 9th and I've decided to do the NT scan, just because I'll get to see the baby again and I want a better ultrasound picture than the one from 6 weeks! 

Gigs- I know I'm overwhelmed thinking about it all! Especially that this time I've a kid to tend to, I don't have the time I had the first time. Are you gonna try this coming up cycle? I hope you're feeling better now <3 thinking of you lots

Green- So over the moon for you! I'm like 101% sure that your BFP is going to be so so close. 

Dobby- In case you're lurking I'm thinking of you! 

Jez- Hope the bleeding isn't too awful <3 

Thinking of all of you ladies!


----------



## Flueky88

I see it better on first signal, J. Maybe I won't need to feel so bad about bfn on frer 6 day sooner yesterday. I wish I hadn't gotten I'll at end of my November cycle so I could accurately compare temps (I was temping like 3 hours later though). I hope we both have blazing :bfp: Wednesday :) :dust:


----------



## Flueky88

Campn you are so super sweet :) can't wait for your appt next week!!


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* you are a :ninja: lol
just went back to review my zillion pics and saw you tweaked!! Thanks a mill!
But seriously, go lay down and get some rest- hope that migraine leaves!! They suck!
:hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek*Hells to the yea I hope we are both dancing Wednesday lol!
I just went back and looked at all my posted hpts and Other than New Choice - which is lightest- I can't see the FRER on pics either WTH?? 
I am reallllly disappointed in FRER6ds!
How can the "day of expected" period hpts beat FRER6ds?:saywhat:
$40 of what I spent this go round was on them!
I did save all the receipts tho, and am doing the rebate thingy online.
Last time took like 4wks I think, but the check they send you is to cash- doesn't require use on FRER products or anything.
I will be do about $36 for all the tests I bought the last few months!
Bring on the check, cuz I feel jipped right now!:growlmad:


----------



## mrs.green2015

You ladies are all so sweet. I am so lucky and happy to be a part of this thread.

The FS Nurse just called because they had a cancellation on Friday for the HSG. So i don't have to wait until next month! So now we're doing blood test, HSG, and semen analysis. 

Ok I'm off to workout and try to relieve some stress. 
Oh and hubs is HATING this diet. Hes already broken it and eaten almost a whole box of wheat thins lol So i may have a chance to win.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey! I have returned. I missed a lot, and I don't have the energy to read through it all. :(

J, I definitely see it on the first signal so really hoping your bean is waking up!

Greenie, so glad you get to go in sooner! Really hoping you get some good insight and answers so you can get that sticky bean soon. :) Enjoy your workout!

Campn, glad you are opting to get another scan. Always nice when your LO looks more humanish than night of the living blob.

Jez, I am so sorry that it looks like you have lost your bean. I am sending you the biggest e-hugs and keeping fingers crossed for a miracle with this pregnancy or the next cycle. Hugs hugs hugs

Flueky, hoping you get some line porn on Wednesday! Although I want to be a bad influence and say you should test tomorrow tee hee.

Bree, great deal on the trade in! Glad you got a system you like. :)

Gigs, I hear you. I got really excited that I supposedly lost some weight... then SO pointed out my house is uneven so if you step on the scale the wrong way it lifts up and tilts and takes off a few pounds. I was like WELL F* THEN! He's a bodybuilder so he gets mad NOT seeing the lbs. I want to lose weight so I'm mad they are there hahaha.

Ummmm I forgot what else I wanted to say.

AFM tried to take the dogs out on the bike FINALLY!!! But my tires are flat wtf >< SO and I talked over the weekend, and there shall be no trying. He has zero intention of finishing inside of me until he gets certified and gets this promotion. So I'll just be trying to seduce him around O and hope some :ninja::spermy: sneaks in lol

HIIIII to everyone else I forgot :(


----------



## campn

Dobby- When does he get certified/promoted!? I'm so behind your plan of sneaky swimmers nailing that egg! I think you waited a long time to try again so he at least just leave it to chance! Get him too turned on to even think!


----------



## campn

J- that last test has a definite line! Come on wake up embryo, you've got hCG to make buddy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting evidently they transplanted a human uterus https://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/doctors-perform-first-uterus-transplant-us

Campn, he is taking his first test in a few weeks but then he needs two more. Who knows how long those take. But this first test is the hardest. No matter how loaded he gets, he won't just finish. Having sex triggers his PTSD so it's a miracle if I even get sex. I have to show him negative (sometimes legit sometimes I may or may not have dipped them in toilet water) OPKS to have sex. It's annoying AF.

P.S. I agree that your new pic is super cute


----------



## TexasRider

Wow Dobs that is some crazy stuff. I mean I understand not wanting to try until he gets a promotion but you're never completely ready for a kid. It will just be something else once he gets those tests. Like oh we will TTC when we have a bigger house then a bigger car etc. 

We talked about waiting to TTC for #2 but I'm already almost 33 and I want to be done with having kiddos by the time I'm 35. This month doesn't have high chances but Im gonna Bd tonight and tomorrow and Wednesday morning and that's the best I can do haha. Hubs is going out of town. 

J- I hope this is your BFP! Stay away AF!!


----------



## campn

Dobs I'm so sorry he's a little hard to deal with sometimes, I think I've mentioned how I dated a guy with very bad anxiety and getting him on board with many things took all my energy. Sadly you can't just "make them" get on board when they're so anxious cause it backfires for sure. 

I hope he aces his tests soon so he's out of excuses!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope you get it good tonight, Tex!

You both are sweet. Honestly, he had a f*ed up childhood and is terrified of messing up a kid either genetically or emotionally so getting him to try is a constant battle. And when I finally got him on board and fell it did not help things that shit hit the fan: he was f*ing up at work, I was f*ing up at work, then the loss... so now he's terrified of that on top of the idea of a kid. AFUSHFAI sigh

My mom and I had dinner and she was like I love you no matter what and support you whatever you choose, but I know your clock is ticking and he's not bringing you anywhere close to turning it off.


----------



## JLM73

<< I have to show him negative (sometimes legit sometimes I may or may not have dipped them in toilet water) OPKS to have sex. It's annoying AF.>>

*Dobbles* Well whyyyy didn't you just ask the scam queeen???:haha:
For the record, I have never HAD to do any of these things, but problem solving is kinda my hobby hehe.

Ok *Dobs*- your options-
*1*- Tell him you are back on the pill "since you aren't trying for a while anyway"
Refer to like 400 pages ago when I said - Leave the pack on the bathroom counter/med cabinet, obvi top in purse etc- Sounds like he's a checker, so just be sure to pop a pill down the sink each day OR if you want to hammer it in his Brain-
TAKE a pill in front of him every day you can BUT DON'T!!!
*Cheek it* Just shove it up between your teeth and cheek. It will stick, you can even swallow the water etc. Then spit it out asap> Bob's your Uncle!:haha:

*2* Yellow food coloring and water- simple.
You can stash a small bottle of yellow food coloring in the bathroom (they are tiny). Add some water from the tap/toilet etc. Keeping the color in the BR allows you to vary the amt of yellow on diff days.
Tell him the pills keep you from O'ing therefore you should NEVER get a +opk!

*Option 2 upgrade* add a bit of ammonia in the cup for smell- NOT much tho!

*3* Pee in the cup a bit and dilute with Eau de Toilette or tap.
We all know diluted pee SUCKS for +opks. Worst case you get some faint lines if that:shrug:

Luv ya Dobbles!!:friends:


----------



## DobbyForever

Even with tests or bcp he won't finish inside of me. The problem is our first pregnancy was an oops pregnancy where I got pg when our condom broke and I took plan b (granted I took it 2 days later and was well past O). So his faith in bcp has been shattered. That's why we got the IUD. But then it stunk and then I finally talked him into TTC. And by talked I was like look B, I want a baby and I'm having one with or without you what say you lol.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I wonder if you shed a few crocodiles tears what would he do? Men can't really deal with crying at all, it'll confuse him and throw him off. Just get so emotional and talk about why you want to TTC now and how it's all effecting you.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, that's great that things are happening so much sooner than expected! Yay! I'm happy for you being so mich closer to some answers.

Dobs, i got ya, it's such a tricky situation. Your mom makes a good point, but it's not easy to just let someone go that you love. Hope SO will stick to his word on the test being his hurdle, and he's not just dangling carrots. 

J, looking promising! Especially with your temp :dance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Unfortunately, if I shed the tears or open up then he just says we should break up and I deserve to be with someone who isn't damaged and wants to get married in the traditional sense, have kids, live in the suburbs yadda yada.

I am worried about him dangling carrots. I just don't really know what to do at this point other than wait it out.


----------



## campn

Dobby- That's a really tough situation and only you really know him and how to handle this tough situation. You're still pretty young tbh so you shouldn't worry about your clock ticking just yet! You still have plenty of good healthy eggs under your belt girl.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, it's not so much about the age factor. I have known I want to be a mom since I was 9 and helped my mom take care of my younger brothers. I always imagined I'd have my first kid around 28. My mom had me at 26-27, and I wouldn't trade our relationship for anything. I've been waiting, waiting, waiting to have my act together to have a kid. I'm a teacher so I can be a mom. I worked to be in the best district in the area so I can provide the best educational opportunity (my kids can go to the district I teach in). I worked and took summer school classes and got a M.S. so I could get an extra stipend and max out my units so I can make the most money possible. I just bought a 3 bedroom condo in a safe neighborhood with a rec room, pool, playground in a good school district in case I decide to go for a neighborhood school. I know having the perfect man to share the child with is supposed to be number one on the list, but I am jaded having grown up without a biological father (mine died when I was four). But if I had to do it alone then I'll do it alone.

I love him and I want to wait for him to be ready. It's just so draining sometimes.


----------



## JLM73

*Thx Tex and Gigs!* My temp usually doesn't mean jack, but this chart has climbed steeper than any before, including DS bfp so I hope it's a sure sign of a sticky bean IF not a lazy one :rofl:

*Dobbles*...just thinking of the eggshells you may have to walk on every other week in the future makes my stomach knot up!
NOT saying pull the emerg shute...:plane:
Just wonder if he is gonna ever gonna feel confident and settled enough to NOT think he will mess up a kid?
I mean we ALL have a 50/50 chance of that :rofl:
But really- life, marriage, kids, EVERYTHING is a learning experience. You can only Learn by doing, but you are a teacher so you already know that :hugs:
Did your SO ever make it to the counseling??
I know that was a few weeks back! and last I recall you were miffed he hadn't planned it out...:(
:-k ok scheme theory #267...When he pulls out, where does he "leave the goods"?
Is it anywhere "scoopable"?? Like a DobbleGanger Recovery Mission??
The little buggers live in the "spill" for 30 mins no prob...
Orrr... is he willing to "finish" if you personally go down and "have a talk with the man downstairs?...harder maneuver tho...you would have to cheek them and mosey to the bathroom or something quickly :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

He started counseling. His first therapist told him to break up with me, so he stopped seeing her. He said that wasn't the only reason. That they just didn't jell. His second therapist basically told him that he doesn't sound passionate when he talks about me and suggests he let me be with someone who would give me more, but at the end of the day if I am happy and he is happy and we don't stress each other out then it's fine.

I'm so tired though of telling him every day why I am with him and that I love him and that I'm not settling. As for the baby thing, I get mixed messages all the time. I think it just has to happen and he has to jump into the pool deep end first and realize it will be fine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol anyway those are my problems ahhaah J when are you testing again?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- hugs. I have no advice because I feel like only you know what's best. But I just wanted to send you tons of hugs.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I hate giving relationship advice cause I don't want something bad to happen but I'll tell you what I told myself when I dated that guy who was basically a huge ball of anxiety; I don't want to invest in a relationship with no future, I was constantly bending backwards and always straight forward with him and it seemed like every single day I'd go nuts thinking if he's going to have a panic attack today or not. I don't know if your SO is anything like him but I think it's simple in a way, if you both want different things in life you should maybe get out of this. 

I also loved that guy and sometimes I still think of him and feel sad or miss him but I know I made the right decision for the both of us.


----------



## TexasRider

Very well said campn. If you aren't on the same page then it becomes very hard to have a successful relationship. Whatever you decide to do Dobs just make yourself happy. If you don't think he will come around then he probably won't and you have to ask yourself if you are ok waiting for something that may or may not ever happen. If that even makes sense... 

Hugs though... It's never easy to make relationship decisions. It sucks


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk. I'm just blah. I don't want to think about it tonight. Already in a foul mood lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Every time I feel like I'm done and ready to walk away, he does something sweet. Like this weekend, I was getting fed up with the whole sex thing and work and just agitated in general. So he put his studying on hold and made the whole weekend about me. He took me out to breakfast, to the movies, to laser tag, to dinner, rubbed my ankle, told me how beautiful I am all day err day....


----------



## campn

Dobby- Big hug to you hun <3


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbalicious* I'll be testing each a.m. with well currently *6 *diff test :rofl::rofl:
... for the next 2 days anyway, which would be 1 and 2 days late for AF.
I have FRER6ds, EPT5ds, ClearBlue Plus, First Signal, New Choice, and Veriquick.
I also have CB digi with weeks, but it's the 3 pack- used one today- Not pregnant, so won't use the 2nd until a week from now OR if these damn sorry ass FRER start showing something GOOD.
Really unimpressed with the FRER right now.

I ditto that you have to make yourself happy, and not try to be the :shipw: for him.
It's totally possible to Love someone, but not be with them, because it's best for the both of you. NOT at all saying bail out, just weigh it out...kinda like Teachers eval students...
Relationshipwise- Where WERE you two when you started, Where ARE you two now, and Where do YOU want to be vs Where HE wants to be say 10 yrs from now?
:shrug:
I have been married twice, and truly loved both of them, but in the end, neither of them would have left even when we wanted diff things, or the relationship was getting worse not better-* I* broke it off, bcuz it was what was best for me, him, and the kids.

I don't believe in staying in a relationship or marriage just bcuz. Sure give 100%, but if you ain't getn 100% back is that enough for the rest of your life?
Also kids bring perspective. I always think "Do I want my kids growing up seeing US like this?" That's what made me bail on marriage 2, and I'm glad I did cuz he's still a miserable whiny- blame everyone ( me mainly) for his probs but himself bas*tard!

Now ex hubs 1 I don't regret divorcing- but the spiteful part of me REALLY hopes he thought ALL day how we married on Leap Day and would have been together 18 years today, if he had been willing to do for me, what he's done for his 2nd wife.
It pisses me off that he just wouldn't finish any career training, go back to the military or just pick a frickin job, so I didn't have to be the "responsible one" with all the insurance, stable job etc.
Well wifey 2 has NEVER had to work, because he went back to the military. She spends so much on frickin material stuff he had to use our Daughter's Prepaid COLLEGE fund to pay off credit cards!?:saywhat:
And when I chewed his ass about it, he had to do another military extension for 6 more years and an out of state (FL-> Vegas) transfer to get enough bonus $ for our daughter to even GO to college:growlmad:
I figure every situation is a learning experience, and I'm peeved he learned too late for us, but I wouldn't have DS if we hadn't split, and he's my Love Bug:cloud9:

I hope your SO finishes up all his cert stuff, and gets back to how you all were :hugs:
Love can really suck the life outta ya...and so can men...and kids :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* just read your last- feel free to copy paste my relationship advice and read another time :rofl:
Love the all day err day...I was like what? she spelled day right...then I was like alllll day errrrrry dayyyy :haha:
Sounds like you are def the prepared and planned one with condo, neighborhood, school dist stuff. He sounds a bit conflicted in some things:shrug:
Glad he pampered you tho

OK I KEEP forgetting to say the following!
*Gigs* how are the critters? Ducks a laying? Hope you get to snatch a market spot from someone FULL time! I think you should stockpile some of that awesome watercolor art of yours till then so you can sell and make a mint!

*Campn* I did notice your new pic the other day- but I'm used to you changing it! You have a beautiful smile...Oh and when I saw the pic I was like :-k WOW her hair looks amazing...and healthy...and long! lol
Not sure if you changed it- just stood out to me in the pic

*MrsG*:happydance:on getting the early spot with the FS and all those tests done so soon! I am beyond thrilled for you!!! I think you will like seeing a specialist- no more guessing if it's this or that or only you etc.
Not only can they narrow it down, but they have the fixes too! It's all very interesting too! I learned a TON while seeing the FS as a surro! I had an HSG- was no big deal, cool to see on screen tho, and they can do so many specialty labs!
Sorry hehe just very giddy and excited for you!


----------



## campn

J- You're such the love guru! It's true really men rarely leave the relationship even if it's very bad, they don't like change or readjusting and they get too comfortable, women as soon as we don't see we're getting what we wanted we panic hard. 

Honestly I always try to picture what my future self would want or how she'd be. I'm always too worried about facing huge regret when I'm like 60 and it's too late to change things. 

Sadly some things are deal breakers no matter how much you love each other, like kids, or moving to a new state/country, these decisions are scary and I believe fear is stronger than love. 

Your last ex sounds so horrible J, I can't believe he used your DD college funds that's just wrong and sad. He probably thought it's cheaper than getting a second divorce!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks you all. I will read everything a bit more in depth tomorrow. Him aside, I'm just lost. I KNOW I want to be a mom, but I don't even feel it anymore. Nothing makes me happy. I'm just faking a smile the entire time. I'm so tired of pretending I'm ok, but I'm also not really not ok? I don't know how to explain it.

J, I love that you have gone test crazy this cycle. :) Looking forward to your 6 tests tomorrow! Test early so I have something to look at before I go to work.


----------



## campn

Dobby it's really a hard situation you're in, so it's normal for you to be feeling this way frankly, I doubt any of us is 100% okay all the time. I kept saying if this or this happens I'll definitely be okay but it's just not true. 

It's so hard to thinking of leaving someone you love so much and it's clear you love him so much so I hope you both find the sweet middle spot that both of you can be okay and happy with! 

J- Thank you hun! My hair is still the same length and color (maybe a bit darker) but I was thinking very seriously about cutting it shoulder length but I'm caving. My hair is probably one of my few good traits and being pregnant and gaining so much weight I don't know if I wanna risk it with short hair. That may sound so weird but I hope you get what I mean!


----------



## JLM73

<< He probably thought it's cheaper than getting a second divorce!>>
*Campn-ator* LMAO so true Woman!!:rofl:

*DobDob*( Insert Office space Boss voice here) Umm....yea....did you get that...MEMO I sent?....I'm gonna need you to come in on Saturday...."
LOVE that movie. When I finalllllly got a "cubicle" job- it was ALL true:shock:
Except *I* was the one constantly saying "Has anyone seen my stapler...?"
Irritated me so bad. I even had the only RED one in the office and ppl STILL kept smuggling it off!!

So yea....you are sooo 3 hours behind me LOL.
No idea WHAT time you go to work, but there shall be NO pee-eth upon such said 6 tests before 9AM EST :rofl:
Oh and I get what you mean about nothing making you happy:hugs:
I was there for a while...quite frankly it was TTC that has brought back that light at the end of my tunnel. 
I know single mom preg is hard as F- did it with my oldest while working FT and going to college FT!
But it's so doable- and I was dreading having another kiddo with hubs 1 given he was like a kid too, and hubs 2 abusive ass.
I never regretted the divorces- I have no prob being single- I'll meet my other Brady bunch half later :rofl: I DID however have mild panic and feeling cornered syndrome as time passed and I didn't know WHEN I could have a baby again:shrug:
Even with all the BFNs and 2 chems these last 15 months- I have had something to strive for, and that makes me smile when I pass the little baby clothes aisle instead of sighing when I look at it hehe.

It's weird, but having a baby for me/ sib for DS to grow up with would make me feel like I am back on track in where I wanted to be with my family life by now.
Just the thought of being secretly preggers and keeping it from my nosey ass nagging mother is like a Calgon moment lol 
Like one of those commercials where kids are fighting, food is burning, and the dog pees on the carpet in the background, while a lady takes an Orgasmic bite of some chocolate- tuning all that other crap out:cloud9:
:rofl: That would be me with mom nagging in the background while I smile about feeling little flutters, and really could not give 2 F's about whatever she's saying :haha:

OMG 2 days now I have been in my bathroom on a makeup chair ( it's big) using my laptop to upload these pics to BnB, cuz my room is bright, and the BR is like a darkroom with lights off. So I sort thru my photo burst shots of these damn tests in there -can see the faint ones better...
Well TWO days in a row I see a shadow LOOM across the door (mom creeping IN my room, not realizing I see her shadow at the doorway before she turns to my bathroom.
I'm like"*WHAT do you need???*":growlmad:
She knows my biggest petpeeve is ppl in my stuff/ my space etc without ASKING , and she has done it SO much I expressly told her DO NOT cross my doorway!
The door is open, and both times when I spoke I made her jump and run from my room :rofl:
Todays excuse was - oh you left fruit on the counter:saywhat: no sh*t...that's where I cook my sauces!!!!!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry for loong post..
two odd questions for *Dobs and Campn*- just random thoughts I had...
*Dobs*Would your SO mind you using a donor? not to be funny- just wondering since he's concerned about genetic issues from himself to your future kids:shrug:

*Campn* ok...thought of two questions lol
1- Does your family culturally prefer women to keep their hair long?
My moms did and she had it that way until I was born, and short since..
2- I think you mentioned Arabic background? Do you speak it at home- like for your kiddos? Or just when your fam is around?
I know Farsi is totally diff- but I love hearing Manfriend speak it with his sis


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls :wave: 

So much to read Lol! 

Dobs sorry things are abit lame at home at the moment, maybe have a deep chat with SO & say why you would luuuurve a child together, im only thinking if your on diff pages or he may not want one for quite a few years, do you want to put your life on hold.. Its a sticky relationship spot.. Also we all know how quickly an opk can go from negative to positive overnight so by showing him one thats negative could still end up in pg :) 

ooh Camps so your scan will be in the next week or so then? Hehe yesss! Baby gender scan pic guesses, no doubt the NT results will be all fine aswell :thumbup: your a Lime today woop!! 

Flueks fx's period holds off & you get that positive tomorrow or Thursday :)

Excellent news MrsG that spec apt has a cancellation for this Friday hehe! I have no doubt that you will be getting your positive rainbow bubs very soon :hugs: 

J i can totally see pink lines on the last batch you posted!! Not sure which brand they are they though.. :-/ Has your temp ever remained high before this long even if period arrives?.. Fingers crossed for a snuggling beany!


----------



## claireybell

Daaaamn i think im the only one online lol.. I should be cleaning at home but no ethusiasm & im too busy thinking of what to eat next ha! Breakfast is done, just had a big plate of mix salad, avacado & radish etc etc.. Now thinking SOUP! Lol


----------



## shaescott

So there wasn't any more tan discharge yesterday and I was like "oh well it'll come back after I go #2 or tomorrow" and well it's tomorrow and I've gone #2 and NOTHING. uggggh slightly regretting not buying a preg test when I was at cvs yesterday.


----------



## shaescott

I did buy a bbt thermometer though (even though the IUD supposedly messes it up, I wanna get into the practice of it)


----------



## claireybell

Shae is an iud like a coil? Just thinking if you have issues with it maybe have it removed & do temp tracking as a form of 'avoiding' pg ... Temp tracking is fun, i liked it lol always wondering if ye temps gonna spike :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- I'm sorry about your relationship struggles. My SO has PTSD but nothing sexual. Also it's gotten much better over the years. He has nightmares, has had them for years. Idky but when I'm with him when he's sleeping he doesn't have nightmares. Once we're financially ready he'll be more than happy to deposit his :spermy: knowing that my IUD will be out at the time. Wish it was the same for you. 

J- I can't believe he would use your daughters college fund like that!!! Damn, asshole much? Anyway, I want your tests ASAP!


----------



## shaescott

claireybell said:


> Shae is an iud like a coil? Just thinking if you have issues with it maybe have it removed & do temp tracking as a form of 'avoiding' pg ... Temp tracking is fun, i liked it lol always eondering if ye temps gonna spike :)

It's like a T shaped thing with hormones in it that's stuck inside my uterus. It has a little string that comes out of my cervix for easy removal when the time comes. Due to my insane fertility, I wouldn't trust myself to use the FAM to avoid pregnancy. I didn't trust myself with the pill cuz I figured I would forget to take it. I don't really have issues with the IUD, just the period thing is annoying. BUT that's normal and to be expected with an IUD.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, so happy you are getting seen sooner.

J, looking forward to your 6 tests today :) that's pretty awesome that frer will give you $$

Dobby, I like to stay out of relationship advice. It's hard enough deciding when you are the one in it. I hope he isn't just dangling carrots.

CB, look at that sweet potato. Do you have any sort of cravings?

Shae, hmmm, I really have no words as I don't know much about IUDs. Hope you get an answer soon.

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone else just so much to catch up on.

Afm, temp went down again. I'm thinking AF tomorrow. So probably no line porn from me :(


----------



## claireybell

Oh i see, gotcha girly! Nope if very fertile then coils/iud's are the better form.. Although, bit uncomfy to have fitted ive heard.. I was pretty good at taking my pill everyday although i fell preggers on the pill back in 2013 so nothing is ever 100% i guess..


----------



## claireybell

Temps only dropped a lil bit though Flueks & still way up over coverline, i still habe fx'd though hun :) 

Hmmm cravings.. Nothing really as such but i am loving Baxters chunky Minestrone soup lol! My sister got my hooked, its very vegetabley & tomatoey mmmm but other than that nothing really, just like eating most stuff haha! Glutten over here! 

Im starting to feel abit more odd random tummy pops & mini pokes now, its feels weirdly odd but reassuring :)


----------



## claireybell

Flueks whats that bit you posted about J - frer giving you money back or $$ something? I feel ive missed a post..


----------



## Flueky88

JLM73 said:


> *Fluek*Hells to the yea I hope we are both dancing Wednesday lol!
> I just went back and looked at all my posted hpts and Other than New Choice - which is lightest- I can't see the FRER on pics either WTH??
> I am reallllly disappointed in FRER6ds!
> How can the "day of expected" period hpts beat FRER6ds?:saywhat:
> $40 of what I spent this go round was on them!
> I did save all the receipts tho, and am doing the rebate thingy online.
> Last time took like 4wks I think, but the check they send you is to cash- doesn't require use on FRER products or anything.
> I will be do about $36 for all the tests I bought the last few months!
> Bring on the check, cuz I feel jipped right now!:growlmad:

Here you go CB


----------



## claireybell

Oh yeaaah i missed that one lol!

Dont blame you J - id be disspointed aswell, they aint cheap!! 

The UK early frers are misleading aswell, the box says "6 days before your 'missed' period" so when you think about it, its only a 4 day sooner test if that makes sense?! Pg test babble haha! 

Are you working today Flueks? Im still perched in my kitchen.. Finding the energy to get the Vacuum out :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

CB, yup I'm working. I have a decent little day too. Oh well, it is what it is. I hope you have a good day :)


----------



## shaescott

Hey CB, how's your bump doing? I'm only slightly obsessed with baby bump pictures. A coworker of mine is pregnant and it just about kills me to see her every day cuz of that cute bump.


----------



## gigglebox

Flu, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! You too J. Did af stay away?


----------



## claireybell

Haha shae bless you.. Bumps coming along.. See if i can get a good 'clothed' pic Lol


----------



## claireybell

Its not big bump or anything but its there, mainly belly chub i think haha but fundus it about 2 fingers below my belly button :) black top doesnt really do it justice but hey ho

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsvyuclzvy.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

and suprisingly it makes my boobs look small hahaa!


----------



## gigglebox

What a cute bump! When do we get to find out the sex?


----------



## campn

Claire- You're tiny! At 18 weeks I'd look like I'm carrying triplets! And OMG sweet potato already!? Can't believe you find out the sex in 2 weeks!??? I'm so excited for you!!

Flu- I really hope AF stays away for you. My temp dipped the day I tested and got my BFP so I hope it's just a random thing! Baby dust!!

J- It's not a cultural thing really but my mom, and sisters always tell me never cut your hair since they've always struggled with growing theirs so they're living it through me! Of course they don't have to tend to it! 

Yeah I speak Arabic but honestly I haven't tried teaching DS any, I want him to have that second language but I've always heard how teaching them a second language delays them a bit and I see it now in my niece since my sister talks to her in both languages so she can't really say one full sentence in either. I'm going to wait a bit longer then teach him. I only started learning English when I was 6! He picked up so much when my parents were visiting though!


----------



## claireybell

haha thats actually very bumpy for me, i looked this bumpy around 25wks with Riley! But black does make the figure flattering, other tops i look more so :) 

Gigs 2 weeks today we find out the sex OMG!! I is very excited ;) il be taking gender guess bets at work lol


----------



## claireybell

Camps you have Arabic genes, lovely :)

Also.. Hows your bumpy? Any pics as yet..


----------



## campn

Claire- You're so humble! Love you! Also you made me crave sweet
Potatoes. How come you always get the yummy food? :D 

Haha when I moved to the US people started calling me princess jasmine, which I didn't like cause I didn't like her! Why can't they just call me Cinderella!?

Here's my bump at almost 11 weeks. I wish I could say it's all baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JLM73

*YAWN* :coffee: omg tired...
went to bed almost 4 am! late night cooking prep for today.
*Claire* such a cute bump! I like the snug black top!
*Campn* Yours is too! And no it doesn't look like fat, you have a bump shape!
Don't fret the Princess Jasmine thing- I can see why they said it, you have the long dark hair and beautiful exotic eyes! Truly I have NOT watched ANY disney cartoons ...
I know the plots, but the singing annoys me LOL
However Princess Jaz is definitely the prettiest one imo

OK been an 8 hour hold, so off to start the SIX test types :rofl:
Then get DS his brunch as he's been trying to pry me out of bed for an hour telling me the time to the MINUTE every couple mins arrggghh! lol

**Forgot who asked, but :af: yet and no I've never had a temp this high when AF due, well day late now...
DS BFP chart below


----------



## JLM73

Oh side note :
For you ladies who have used the CB digis- I always read that they have several lines, and always 2 lines etc when you take the strips out.
I forgot to but it still was lit as "not pregnant" when I pulled it from the bin.
cracked it open and strips were obvi still wet, but can anyone tell me what the lines measure or which ones mean what?


*This morning's Line up*


----------



## campn

J- Is that the week estimator? I think those tests always have a strip that has 2 lines so I think your test line is the one on top, cause if your test line is the bottom one it should have definitely said Pregnant!

I googled it for you and found this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## claireybell

Awww Campn your cute bubba bump is gorgeous & you photo really well, i never like my face really in selfie pics ha ha! 

J, i was chatting with my friend today as she just got her bfp, trying to determine how they test for positive as uts dbl strips? Ong those digi tests are a beast to break open, i nearly chipped a tooth once :rofl: 

Im gonns google the 2 strips & see what they mean, if theres lines on both surely that shpuld indicate a positive??


----------



## campn

Thank you Claire! I only included my face cause I had a makeup on, otherwise I'd look like a hobo. I always use a butter knife to open those tests, I ain't chipping a nail or tooth god no!


----------



## claireybell

And this is what i found... 

https://poasaholic.blogspot.co.uk/2009/04/true-secret-to-digital-pregnancy-tests.html?m=1


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Thank you Claire! I only included my face cause I had a makeup on, otherwise I'd look like a hobo. I always use a butter knife to open those tests, I ain't chipping a nail or tooth god no!

Look like a hobo hahahaa!! That really tickle me ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB & Campn you two are so cute with your bumps! So happy for you both.


----------



## Flueky88

CB and campn you both have cute little bumps.

Gigs and campn thank you. Campn, I always like jasmine but I can understand why you'd get annoyed with it.


J, I only used the plain digital once and I didn't open it.

I though AF had came because I felt wet, but I was clean. I guess just some extra watery cm.


----------



## campn

Green- Thank you hun! I can't wait to see your bump VERY soon no doubt! :happydance:

Flu- That's a very promising thing! Really hope this is your month and J's!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Claire and Camp* Thx you Bump Babes you!:friends:

That makes sense on the explanation. I went ahead and "claimed" my BFP this cycle...wasn't sure how far to go back ?? So I just did it as of ystrday13dpo, which on FF makes it look like the 12 lol. I have had lines daily on EPT since* 8dpo*!

Also got a clear line on 9dpo with First Signal?!


I will say EVERYtime I have "claimed faint bfps" I have had a chem :(
And this one is not darkening really. I def know how Gigs and Jez felt- sigh.
But for now I am claiming it ONLY because the FRER finally showed up very late to the party, but NOT much better than prev.
I'm not testing again for a day or 2- if it's going to progress, I should see a marked change then. I am already $100+ in to tests now, and have tested for 7 days straight!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J can you take a better pic of the first signal from today?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies 

Im not as good as you all keeping up with th page! Just had a a read through to catch up with you all x 

green- so pleased you've got in with a fertility specialist! Sounds like things are moving quickly, couldn't be happier for you x 

Campn- beautiful bumpy on a beautiful lady! How are u feeling? Any sickness?- im literally dying! :-(

CB- lovely neat bump! I bet u can't wait for ur 20w scan, im guessing girl x I went to ur neck of the woods the other day, finally visited West Quay for the first time ever lol x think the food courts as my fav part lol x 

JLM- tests look promising! Im stalking! Hahahs some of your sneaky sperm stealing advise to Dobs had me in stitches, I can so relate. Me and my ex(?) (sort of) have 2 girls together, I decided I wanted a baby, so I went out and got one from him.. He couldn't work out why he got lucky 5 days of the month then nothing after!! oops lol

Dobs- you are a lovely lady and deserve only the best! As long as ur happy that's all that matters, my children's dad and I, have a unusual relationship, he comes round most nights, I cook for him, we go on lunches and walk the dog, occasional hanky panky, and when ive had enough, he goes home, it works for us, he's genuinly my best friend so im happy x 

Flu- good luck, I think you will be pleasantly surprised! Still can't believe your POAS resistance! Wish I could have borrowed some of that, I was a 6 tester like J! (Not quite as bad lol) x 

AFM- so with my new dates think I should be 7w Thursday, I am dying!! Help! feel so so sick and tired, making my LGs dinner everynight is a killer, and my youngest's warm bottles of milk make me want to heav! Plz send help, and super nanny for the 2 crazy children! X scan Thursday where we hopefully see HB If baby is ok- im nervous x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Forgot to say J, I did just notice u didn't pick up digis, I have a twin pack of digis here that are useless as I already got my 3+ now, but I was a clear blue '+' for a keepsake, I'll trade u my digis for ur '+' lol xx


----------



## JLM73

Here's some "wet" tests....hard to see still. I'm cooking today, so I will do the progress pics for the full week of tests after they dry.
*Flueky*:wohoo: on the extra cm ! Good sign!!
Oh and I pry mine apart with tweezers lol
*FRER- late as HELL to the party...Def Pink but a bit blurry wet*

*First Signal- hard to see wet*


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: damn frer didn't show crap after upload grrrr

*Keep* That's AWESOME on him being all :-k Well hmmm...I thought she was really into me...:rofl:

I would send some your way, but can guarantee you could order them online cheaper than post from here lol
I never really used CB before so I didn't even see point of the pink tip- it says "count 5 secs from when tip turns pink":saywhat:
How hard is it to tell A- that the tip is IN the pee, and B to see it obvi has worked if your control line shows up LOL:shrug:

*MrsG* let me find today's First Signal in the drying pile...
Here's the VeriQuick in the meantime- wet


----------



## Jezika

Hi ladies. I was a bit MIA yesterday because things were a bit too much. Next paragraph refers to MC in a moderately graphic way in case anyone prefers trigger warnings. I promise it gets a lot more positive after, though. 

Went to the doc, which sucked 'cause the resident I'd seen on Friday was also there... she'd said "congratulations!" when I had told her I was pregnant, and my whole appt yesterday was supposed to be to find out what to do next, so it truly sucked having to tell her that the reason I was there had changed to MC. Obviously I cried, 'cause the moment anyone shows me a smidgen of empathy, I cry. Sometimes even if nothing is wrong if it's that time of the month. Anyway, they sent me off for an urgent u/s to rule out ectopic (because of my one-sided pains), which was traumatic enough in itself having the u/s dild-- wand painfully digging around while I bled like a mofo and tried to think of sadder things than an MC in order not to cry. Luckily the technician was a stern Eastern European woman, so I didn't have the whole empathy problem (plus my mum is also a stern Eastern European woman, so I like the no-nonsense attitude). Then I went for a blood test to make sure the HCG comes down over the next few days. I'm guessing if the u/s had shown ectopic, the doc there would've spoken to me, so I'm sure it's fine. But really what's surprised me is my reaction to all this. I came home and cried for two hours straight. Like properly sobbed. I feel like maybe 40% of it was negative irrational thoughts like "why me," "I'm a failure," "I am helpless" and "this will keep happening and I won't be able to handle it," as well as just being almost disgusted by and ashamed of my body because it had betrayed me (I just wanted everything inside me to get the hell out of me), and then 60% just the crash of hormones I'm sure. I know all my thoughts were irrational even at the time, but I just couldn't help it. I've not felt that sad in a long, long time and I'm still shocked by my emotional reaction and that it was in response to only one week of BFP. I knew the risks, after all.

For anyone who's had chemicals, how have you dealt with the worry going forward?

I am feeling a lot better today. Mind you, I've felt okay in the mornings and things just seem to go downhill, but today I am hoping it will stick. My best friend also happens to be on vacay this week so I think it made it harder. Yesterday I was convinced I don't want to TTC for a real long time because I'm not emotionally up to that, and in fact anything to do with TTC just made me feel sadder (including this forum, which is unfortunate because it's so full of support). Anyway, it helped to realize that even though I may feel and think a certain way today, it doesn't mean I will feel and think this way tomorrow, next week, next month or whenever. I think we probably will try again straight away (I'm feeling optimistic right in this moment at least) but I'm not putting pressure on myself to decide. Though supportive, of course DH is fine after all this. Men are so lucky to get away without all the physical stuff! I did start temping again... I've been forcing myself to not avoid (avoidance is almost seen as a sin in psychology) and it's been better than I thought. At this point I'm not emotional tied to my temps so it's nice to ease back in. It's also helped to keep busy. I had an interview this morning that I wasn't particularly prepared for given yesterday's 'nanigans, but it was nice just to jump back into the nice, safe, mind-occupying world of school stuff. Also, I've been playing a cat-collecting game on the iPhone called Neko Atsume. It's strangely addictive. I already spent $3.99 in the game 'cause I was too lazy to earn goldfish!

Right, enough of the self-indulgent talk. Gonna write another message that's actually addressing you guys now...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- hugs. with my mc I think I'll always worry. From bfp to labor and beyond. Because there's nothing they can do or we can do to change what will happen. Our bodies know more than us. I'm thinking of you take as much time as you need to heal.


----------



## shaescott




----------



## shaescott

Jez- I'm so sorry you're hurting so much. My mom had a miscarriage before me and she cried a lot, she told me when she found out she was pregnant with me she was terrified she would miscarry again and she cried every single day until she threw up from morning sickness. She never had morning sickness with the miscarriage (she was 6 weeks when it happened).


----------



## Jezika

J - Looks like you have some good progressions, though of course I understand why you're still cautious about it all. And what's this rebate thing? You get money back on any and all FRERs?? Also, your suggested plots for Dobs were the sneakiest stuff I've ever heard of. I feel like with such sneaky skills you could be loaded from being a PI. And I definitely know who to go to get some lessons in stealth, though I could be having sex with DH's brother in front of him and he probably wouldn't even notice. Oh, and the pop-down ads drive me maaaaaaaaaaadddddksbfabrkvbarhbg!

Mrs. Green - I think it's great that you're getting in with an FS! Honestly, I'd take their services even before TTC because they're so valuable. It's evident that my doc really doesn't know much about fertility, which makes sense 'cause it's a specialist area, so it's been a little frustrating that she's not been able to give me advice on stuff I've read about extending the luteal phase etc. As others have said, I think it'll be awesome to get to know your body and for your and DH to just be a lot more informed and engaged in this crazy biological process.

Campn - I'm excited about your upcoming scan! Btw, I know you might not find out for a while, but what sex do you think you're having? (That's gender sex, btw... I don't mean like doggie style). Also, your bump pic is cute. I don't know why, but I feel like I have a bump porn addiction. Which now makes me seem really creepy...

Flueky - You're defo still in with a great chance and your chart looks great even with a slight dip. How are you feeling about it all? Can't wait till test day. Good for you for exercising restraint.

Clair - Oh my God, when you posted your bump pic I hadn't scrolled down enough and thought yours boobs were your bump, then when I scrolled down further, for a split second I was like WTF is that!?!? But yes, very nice bump indeed. I'll add it to my bump porn collection... JUST KIDDING! What are your guesses on sex btw?

Keepsmiling - Good luck for your scan! That's pretty exciting, though I'm sure you're very nervous. I have no idea how you're doing all this with two kidderoos. I was petrified of doing it with just two cats, but I guess it goes to show how bloody awesome we women are. Anyone who says SAHMs don't have to work hard can GTFO. Also, your BFP after CP has made me hopeful... though at this point it's still so hard to let myself be hopeful. Thoughts on sex? (Again, not sex-sex).

Dobs - I'm so sorry you're going through some trying times with TTC and SO. I've done a fair bit of trauma work in my limited experience as a therapist so far and can absolutely appreciate how difficult it is to live with PTSD, both as the person affected by it and as the spouse. Actually, I was just talking about a treatment today for my interview that I was trained in last year that specifically treats PTSD through the format of couples therapy. It absolutely makes sense because PTSD has an enormous impact on relationships in countless ways and the relationship can also be leveraged in treatment. The treatment itself focuses on a bunch of relevant issues like intimacy, trust and communication and not only helps turn the dial down on the PTSD but also greatly improves relationships satisfaction (that is, the focus is not just on PTSD but also on the kind of things you'd see in regular couples therapy). I'm just rambling now, but I guess my question is whether you guys have considered doing couples therapy? It's a bit concerning hearing that therapists are giving him advice re: you when they've never even met you. I'm not convinced that's good practice to give any sort of advice on a person's partner when you've not even met the other person to know about their own perspectives and experiences. I believe solving relationship problems is best done in the context of couples therapy. A skilled therapist might be able to incorporate a PTSD piece if DH is willing. In any case, I appreciate it's so difficult when he has these things going on that affect you that you know aren't his fault but at the same time you both know you're not getting some of your own needs met. But if he's getting therapy now, that's still a good thing. And definitely a therapist he can gel with is super important. To not have that can be such an invalidating experience and can put a person off to therapy entirely. Anyway, I think I blabbered on way too much.

I've probably forgotten people, I'm sorrrrry.


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Shae* ...todays pics have uploaded very shitty:growlmad:
Not amused with BnB dumbing them down lol

*Jez* I had back to back chems last July and Aug- made me think WTF am I gonna have this EVERYtime I finally get a faint BFP??
That's why I am not even readily happy or celebrating this set of faint BFPS last several days :shrug:
Yea, it could continue normally, but overall my body tends to be pretty reliable healthwise in what it does/doesn't do.
I realize that even if your body does it's part the uncontrollable cell divisions and hcg producton etc are all on the emby- nothing I can do to control that...still sucks tho.

Personally I was spurred to try HARDER once I had those last year, as it at least proved 1- I O'd not just geared up, 2 my eggs were healthy enuff to fert., and 3 my lining was good enuff to implant in.
So I thought of them as warm up runs so to speak.
As *MrsG *said, not a damn thing I can do atm to help whatever bean I have grow faster or better...kind of survival of the fittest thing atm...

I actually felt like QUITTING TTC after months and months of perfect charting, temping, opks, donor timing, supplements etc and BFN every cycle! I would be SOO done with it all, and I absolutely LOATHE AF!
But everytime...as soon as it got closer to O time, I was like:shock: What if this is gonna be my month and I just sit it out???:shock:
And that was enough for me to pull head from ass and get back in the game!

Take all the time you need Sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Shae and J (that rhymes) - thanks for the kind words (and everyone else's kind words too). It does make me feel better to hear about other people's experiences to know I'm definitely not alone. Shae, every time I hear someone had successes at some point after a CP gives me hope. Tentative hope, but still hope. And J, I actually never thought about the experience in a positive light as practice runs, so that is pretty helpful. And again, I totally see why you're not excited just yet, and I think I'll be the same. And for sure I will probably do the same thing in terms of feeling like sitting out an O, then thinking "shiiiiittt just get in there quick!"


----------



## JLM73

Ok *MrsG* as requested!
**Keep in mind First Signals dry with a "vacant" space that is RIGHT of the actual faint pink line, so stare at where I marked, and ignore the vacant space and it's easier to see lol.....grumbles
I think the 2nd one is easier to see...


----------



## dawnky1983

Hi ladies I'm a longtime lurker who would like join you if that's ok? I love that the chat just keeps flowing!


----------



## shaescott

Dawnky, welcome! We're always happy to have new people!


----------



## shaescott

So AF has not been seen since that 2 AM sighting. It's totally possible I was wrong since I was so tired... Sigh. I'm annoyed. Also I've been super mood swing-y the past few days and my boobs have been sore so idk why I'm NOT F*CKING BLEEDING!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I definantly see a line on that first signal. Isn't that the strongest line you've had?

Dawn- welcome!


----------



## Jezika

Eesh, that sounds frustrating Shae. Wish you could just take my AF. There's plenty to go around (ew?). Btw, when are you getting married? I'm sure you talked about this before, sorry.

Dawnky - hiiiiii! What's your story? (Don't feel obliged to actually answer that... or to write a 12-page essay like I had).


----------



## Flueky88

Keep, I'm really 50/50 on prego or AF. My longest LP has been 13 days, which is today. So if no AF tomorrow I think I'll change to 75prego/25 AF lol. I'm sorry MS is being a beast. Although, it's a good sign too. Double edged sword so to speak. Hopefully it will ease off once you get to 2nd tri, seems that's part for the norm.

J, yes, bnb did a crappy job. Shae the master fixed it though. So happy you are calling :bfp: :happydance: understand being cautious though.

Jez, I'm so sorry that you and all the other ladies that have or will have a mc or chemical :hugs: 

Dawnky, welcome :)


----------



## dawnky1983

Thanks for the welcome! So, me and DH have a little girl who's 4 in June and are TTC #2. We were majorly lucky the first time round and got pregnant first cycle but things not going quite so smoothly this time. Just had a positive opk for cycle 4 yesterday so awaiting temp confirmation of ovulation and entering the dreaded TWW!!!


----------



## campn

Dawn- Kinda like my situation, we got pregnant with our son the first cycle then this one took us 6 months cause my cycles were irregular. I think it's fair though can't be lucky every time right!? Good luck! Baby dust and good luck with the horrible wait!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi dawn! Thanks for sharing. How awesome it was first try with your LO. Hopefully it doesn't take too long with #2.


----------



## claireybell

Havent read to catch up yet but currently watching one born every minute.. 2 em csections.. Blub blub blub!! Lol


----------



## JLM73

*LOL Clairey!*:aww:

I can't watch baby shows or animal rescue ones- LOVE them dearly, but I have to have kleenex at the ready lol
Oh and Pitbulls and Parolees - :cry::cry:
So touching to see these guys who are so rough and tumble blubbering over dogs they save and train and cry when they leave:cry:

*Flueky*:thumbup: sounds like a MUCH better plan than "Hey! Let's spend over a $100 and try out every test possible!":blush:
I mean ...heh...who DOES that??....


Ahem..*.Jez *sorry the bleed is not nice, AND I HATE inner US wands- can't even imagine when going thur what you are Lovely:hugs:

*MrsG*Yes ma'am- you are correct that First Signal is looking to be the darkest line yet...especially over FRER which I don't get:-k

I'm taking a day or 2 off testing- focusing on goodies to sell at market.
Since I DEF expected to see like double if not triple darkness by now, and it is Sooo not happening...hope it's not a tubal after all this damn time!

The EPT blue dyes had been the earliest lines, and most consistent ( well aside from lightening with the new box and darkening a bit again) but today's even looks lighter to me...

:hi:*Dawn*WELCOME aboard the TTC bus! Grab a seat and hold on for the crazy ride :haha:

I'll post all the dry pics in a couple hours. Gotta finish jarring sauces:munch:
:dust: to all!!


----------



## dawnky1983

Campn, so true! And if things don't go according to plan at least we have our little madam! Thanks Mrs Green am following your journey and fingers crossed for you. JLM I shall hang on tight through the rollercoaster that your posts take us on lol!!


----------



## claireybell

I know, im a sucker for obem lol i cant usually watch it but it happened to be on, the maternity hospital Princess Anne is where its filmed this episode, Riley was born there & this one will be aswell :) i recognise some midwives which is nice.. 

So glad you updated your chart to bfp J  your temp is sooo high still which is awesome, i really hope this is it hun :hugs: 

Oh Jez big hugs lovely :hugs: im sorry your going through this.. Take as much needed time as you need xx

Dawny welcome to the thread :) its lotsa fun hehe! 

Keeps, West Quays like a giant ant farm to me hahaa! When its busy its horrid but i love the food court aswell ;) im hoping SO takes me to the Pandora shop on my birthday later this month hehe! How are you doing? Hope you are relaxing .. My MS kicked in around 6+5 & eased off around 11wks, hope yours doesnt linger too long, i had aversions to almost everything aswell.. Gag!! :sick:


----------



## claireybell

ooh Dawnky your a uk birdy too like me & keeps yay!!!


----------



## campn

Wanted to share this with you ladies who have had losses. My little sister had two back to back and I know it still hurts her.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I saw that a couple days ago and promptly cried like a baby. My poor hubs he probably things on crazy. Haha


----------



## Jezika

Campn - Gosh, what a powerful piece of art. I didn't even think of my CP pregnancy as losing a child per se, but that made me tear up. I also saw a meme recently that read, "Babies lost in the womb were never touched by fear. They were never cold, never hungry, never alone, and importantly, always knew love." That's also making me tear up now. Argh! Hormones!!!

Clairey - Even though there have been mentions of your sweet potato (eye-eye), I keep thinking it's a croissant. Also, don't forget this UK birdy too (me! Me! Me! Hants REPRESENT).


----------



## campn

I'm sure all losses hurt. It really annoyed me when someone would say "at least it wasn't very far along" it still hurts and these words don't help. 

I'm sure you have rainbow babies waiting for their turn on the baby bus. <3


----------



## campn

Ello mate! For all the British ladies on here. I absolutely love the accent!


----------



## Jezika

OMG Campn, I totally heard the "North-American does British" accent in the ello mate. People say it to me alll the time and then think they're being rude. I think it's cute (not my accent, but when people imitate it... except they always end up sounding like Oliver Twist!). I did have a British friend in Chicago though who was genuinely upset by his coworkers doing that and totally thought it was discrimination. I was like, hmmm, not sure it's the best example of discrimination, all things given... esp. considering British colonialism, yikes.


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG I talk in a (terrible) British accent all the time. DH hates it, which makes me want to do it more hahaha


----------



## campn

It just makes you sound instantly smarter and classier I think! Always wanted to visit GB, I think we are more obsessed with the royal family than English people are.


----------



## Jezika

I find it fascinating that North Americans find the royal family fascinating. Though having lived here for over seven years now, it IS a bit weird that there are princes and queens and stuff, isn't it ? And a castle! It's like a bloody fairytale. Also, I found it funny that in the UK I had to attend things like Ascot (fancy annual horse racing event where everyone gets dressed up and women wear posh hats and dresses) to see the Queen, but a Canadian friend of mine happened to be walking down the street some years ago here in Toronto when she just casually bumped into the Queen walking out of a hotel. Wtf!? And one good thing about having this accent in Canada is that I can TOTALLY get away with swearing like a trooper.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Agreed Campn! I feel so classy when I do it. But apparently I sound silly.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn what a powerful and beautiful image. Thank you for sharing.

J, I spent a lot in the begging. Especially that stupid CB advanced digital opk. Being irregular after bcp it was awful for me. 

Ladies, I just realized. My longest LP was 12 days not 13 days. I should have started AF today. :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Whoop whoop! When are you testing?!


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: Yea *Flueky*!!:test:
TOTALLY kidding- I have tested enuff for EVERYone for the month:rofl:
Test when you feel comfortable!

That statue AND quote are both so touching, and powerful!!
Totally going to save them!!

*Campn* Agreed on both!
Yes it is a jackass statement to say "at least you weren't very far along..:
WTF- I am proChoice, BUT That's a shitty thing to say, like WHEN exactly is one ALLOWED to feel bad about it?? Someone please show me the paragraph in some medical book!! Regardless of how far along, it is part of both the Woman, and the Man involved...even if the latter has detachment, the woman doesn't!

ANd agreed British accents immediately bump up your intellect, cool points, and can make even Austin Powers a wee sexy :rofl:

It is actually one of my favorite accents- tho I like the Irish and Scottish as well.
I walked around doing it alot working for the city at the Mayor's office lol. I could make sarcastic ass snarky comments to people thinking "DUH dumbass" But they would laugh- Like hey J ! Can you help me find this paper jam in the copier!?
(Mind you I worked with Engineers earning well over 100k a year)
SO British accent on, as I pointed and said- "Of courrrrse Love! Well there you go! It's just at that point There!....See...it's the BRIGHT RED paper sticking out from the Clearly ALL SILVER metal machine parts!!"
They would laugh and say :dohh: "Thanks"
and I would walk away with yet another Brit spoken - "Anytime Dear! Not a bother at allll I assure you..."
:rofl:
One day the mayor overheard me in the lobby and came over to ask where I was from:shock::blush:
I quickly said .."Oh the accent...well I have been here so long I hardly notice when it happens!" And ran like hell up the stairs :rofl:
If I had a UK hubby I would TOTALY speak that way all day so the kiddo could have it hehe.

Oh yea...:-k What's up with some Brits sounding VERY Irish??
From a certain part??


----------



## campn

I had a Scottish friend and he had to modify his sentences so I'd understand him but whenever he let the Scottish accent out I was like what who!? "hoo's it gaun!?" 
"A'm daein fine, whit aboot yersel?"

Bless his heart.


----------



## shaescott

Aaaaand WE HAVE BLOOD!!!!! Thank the lord, I'm so annoyed with this confusing crap. 

I think it was Jez who asked this- not until 2021. We'll both be out of college and hopefully have a little money to throw something together. I'm ok with not being married in the mean time. We've got a LOT of time, being so young. Of course, I'd be happy to get married now, while I still have a nice body and a cute little face with no wrinkles or anything. But we have plenty of time, and I don't need to marry him to feel secure about our relationship or anything if that makes sense. But I'm super excited to marry him eventually, and I'll be super happy when the time comes.


----------



## DobbyForever

So... real talk... y'all talked way too much while I was at work/ asleep lol. Report card season/ mush brain/ drill sergeant is like heck no am I reading 10 pages.

I have gathered there is someone new. To whom I say... HELLO! :)

To the rest of you, you know I love you. I feel like there should be a daily or maybe like tridaily summary of what was said as a full time job lol.

ALSO not to be a total creep but I remember J (I think) asked Gigs about the ducks so I stalked Gigs to see if there was any duck videos and WHAT GIGS YOU HAVE RED HAIR NOW?! I'm sure this has been discussed but I'm late to the party loll and OMFG lol that you gave him subtitles hahahaha


----------



## campn

What!? I wanna see that! If that's okay by you first of course gigs!


----------



## gigglebox

Stalk away. There is no privacy on the interwebs! 

Dobs, my hair is still blue. Well, that's a lie, it's faded to an aqua greenish with a lot of brown. No extra funds to touch it up so i'm stuck with it for a few weeks at least. That video with the red hair was taken back in the fall, maybe november-ish? 

Jez, i was thinking about you yesterday. Don't feel silly. You are grieving a loss and it's totally normal. You went through something tragic. Let yourself mourn. 

For the record, that "at least it wasn't xyz" is exactly the type of crap i tell myself, but would never say, or believe it, toward anyone else. I have a nasty habit of downplaying my issues. Why am i telling you all this.

Welcome dawn! I also had DS after first month trying. Lots of us are in the "it was so easy the first time" boat. Welcome aboard! 

J, that first signal is beautiful! Otherwise, things are looking super blurry on my screen. I'd say the "c" word but i don't want to jinx it...so let's say, here's to hoping it's darker still tomorrow!

I, too, am naturally a fan of accents of all types. I like to imitate them, though sometimes my british gets a little Australian. What i've always wanted to hear is someone who doesn't speak english imitate an american accent. I'm wondering what kind of sounds get emphasized...


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, are you and SO exclusive or do you see other people? Sorry you're feeling ill :(

Flueky! Omg things are looking really good for you! Are you still testing tomorrow?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* from my acting days - most non English native speakers tend to drawl a bit (southern) or do the Boston thing - no R's..."pock tha caaaa" imitating us.
lol
I will say a good friend of mine - nurse from L&D I worked over nights with is completely British-Samantha- born and raised, and moved here with hubs at like 40 so the accent is goin nowhere and I LOVE it.
Well LATE one shift ( early a.m. hours) as I am half asleep typing up labs etc, I hear one of the 8-9 nurses on duty behind me say- "Well, that doesn't look right at all!"
so after a sec I turn around halfway, See Sam(Samantha) and turn back. Then I am like :huh:
and knowing she has a DEEP Brit accent- the very polished Queen's English as she liked to say- I look again, and do a triple take looking all around. NO ONE there but me and her!

Then I ask her "Sam who was that?" Thinking a nurse popped in and out as they did( nursing station is just a long desk of computers in the corridor).
She said "What ya meeeen? What ya gettin at?"( She said as usual- Queen's English)
I say WHO just said that?? She said "Oh (chuckle) That was meeee silluhhh gullll!"
:shock: I'm like NO WAY!!! GET OUT!! Do it again!! lol
She said it again Straight American NO drawl or Boston, and I DIED laughing!!!
It was sooooo weird to hear what we sound like!?!?


----------



## JLM73

I am gonna go do the comparison pics for the dried tests for the week...yea I know I am late as hell...was jarring sauces and at the store and playing Taxi...sigh.
I will say I had some pink cm after straining for a BM earlier....
Trying to remind myself that can happen, but ya know how it goes when tests don't darken, and you are only a day off of normal AF:roll:


----------



## JLM73

Not sure why I hadn't marked this FRER earlier but must not have saved it so here is FRER6ds Wet ( pink blur lol) and Dry ( verrry faint)


----------



## JLM73

*Clear Blue Plus*
*Same Pack, but 14dpo looks lighter than 13 dpo to me :(


----------



## JLM73

*VeriQuick* Lighter 14dpo...

*New Choice * Also gone 14dpo...


----------



## Jezika

J - Grrr. If they're getting lighter, that's BS. I'd say it's great to remain optimistic, but as you know my optimism got flushed down the toilet. I don't want to see a faint line every again. But, regardless of what I or we stay, the fact is, it is not impossible. But still grrr.

Also, your accent story reminded me - sometimes I bust out a North American accent (Valley girl is my specialty) and people seem to f'kin' love it. My v-girl is pretty good, so I think everyone's shocked by the sudden change from one accent to sort of their own accent. I really struggle saying some words, though... like "literally" took me a real long time. I think the key is to say "lidder-elly."


----------



## Jezika

Also, coincidentally, my best friend texted me yesterday and said something like, "I hope this is okay to say and maybe it's not how you feel at all, but at least it happened early on, no?" She's a very kind and well meaning person, so I think rather than invalidate my experience or make assumptions about what is and isn't worthy of grief, she was in fact fairly insightful (of my personal situation at least). Because yes, if I knew I was going to have an MC in any given cycle regardless of what I did, I'd prefer it to happen sooner rather than later. Because, maaaan, one week post-BFP was hard enough.

Fluek - keep us posted! Pretty excited here...


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* You are a wise woman! I agree better very early...
I can see your friend meant no harm. I think it's when someone saying 
"Oh well, bla bla anyway" or "Well you know it's not really a baby until..."
My mother would be one to dig in deep with- Oh well you are too old to be trying for a baby, and you don't even have a husband, so it's a good thing..."
Seriously- the woman was a Nurse all her life- nearly 40 years and I have NO idea how she is such a heartless B most days!
That's why I am not telling her till like 20 wks lol.

Last set thank goodness gah- alot of work 6 tests lol
Sadly these EPTs started earlier than ALL the others with lines and they are def lighter now- almost gone :(

and yes it looks like most have gotten lighter, tho the FRER finally showed something?? WTF is goin on...no idea...
I am happy to have a self imposed 2 days off.
I'll use the last 6 tests Friday morn FMU:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Yea we Americans tend to butcher alot of words...especially adding letters that aren't even there.
I am still amazed How many adults say
Pesghetti instead of Spaghetti!?
Oh and "Let me axe you somethin..." Umm. No thanks...not in the mood for any Axing today!:rofl:
Funny - as soon as you typed literally I heard it in YOUR accent - but yes we say Lidderally hehe.
That's the thing I think allows me to have a decent Brit accent- saying alot of words that sound Broken up or run together with Brit accent.
So to mimic a Brit accent I would emphasize Lit-relly...
So funny how that works. Southerners drag words out here or have funny phrases like:
"Busier than a one legged man in an ass kickin contest!"
or "C'mon over here and carry momma on round to the stoooore!"
( meaning come pick mom up and take her shopping lol)
Some run words together badly, or just have odd sayings like
"Now what in Tarnation are you doin!?"
:saywhat: WTF is a Tarnation anyway??
I am however am fond of and use this one alot-
"We're gonna have to have a Come to Jesus talk..."
I think it came from Super Religious ppl badgering others to come to church, but it's used as a funny threat:trouble:
Kind of like a mafioso saying- We're gonna have a little sit down:trouble:
Those are NOT nice lol run...fast! :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

My SO hates British accents, so I generally don't mimic them. But when I spend time with someone with an accent, I start thinking in their accent. It's really weird. 

I've heard "what in tarnation..." And I'm not sure what it means but I never even thought about it haha!

As for words I say weird, I sometimes skip the t in some words, like I kinda say it but I don't make the full t sound. If I say "have you seen the cat?" My t is there-ish but very understated. If I said "cats" you would hear the t sound. I don't skip the R though so I'm not a Bostonian lol...

The word "room" I say more like "rum", but there's a slight difference.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, "what in tarnation" means "what the hell". Oh I'm glad AF showed for you so you don't have to worry.

Accents are cool. We had a British nurse and one time he imitated a very thick Southern accent and we all about died laughing. I have a Southern accent but it's not really thick. I say things better than most. "Tin-eh-seh" is how most pronounce it around for Tennessee. I qctually say "Ten-eh-see". I am bad for "pin" to be pin or pen though. When I came back from Wisconsin as a kid people would notice my accent was different, I guess they picked up some changes.

Testing will be sometime this afternoon or early evening as long as AF doesn't show. FX, FX. I dreamt about :bfp: this morning. I started crying and hugging DH.


----------



## TexasRider

Well my husband is leaving on his trip in a few hours. We BD last night and this morning... That's all the shot we get this month... Temps haven't been as low and steady as last month but I'm still thinking I will O sometime Friday and get my rise saturday.... I hope lol


----------



## Flueky88

FX for you Texas :)


----------



## gigglebox

J, a lot of those are definitely southern things! I don't think my mom would ever use that phrase lmao...hilarious to picture her doing that hahhahah

Yes, i am in the land of no accent. Well, at least i was when i lived in northern va. Now i'm in a mixed state, inside the city it's very accent free, but outside it's southern for sure. My very northern accented cousins swore we had a new york accent mixed with southern, and when they immitated us it was definitely rediculously southern sounding, and using words like "y'all" (which we don't use, except i do in typing occasionally). 

J, i understand your concern about the tests :( silver lining, if this is another cp, you have a very dedicated (and dashingly hansome, and pleasant to be around) donor! And clearly his pickle juice is compatible with your pickle jar :thumbup: 

Shae, glad af finally showed for ya. I hate when she keeps us guessing! 

Oh, CALLING LADIES WITH PREVIOUS LOST PREGNANCIES. i think i'm nearly 2 weeks out from loss and my uterus is still cramping here and there, though the bleeding stopped days ago. Is that normal?


----------



## TexasRider

Well I did my fertility monitor test just now cause it uses FMU and I got a peak reading! So it looks like O is coming... Maybe a day sooner? Anyway just gotta wait for my rise!


----------



## gigglebox

Flueky, can't wait for your test!

Tex, the timing is good! I believe the theory is it puts you on team pink :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Awesome , Texas :)

Gigs, I use ya'll too much. Just part of the lingo here. I keep checking for AF afraid she's going to show


----------



## gigglebox

When are you testing?! Thought you said Wednesday...?


----------



## Flueky88

It'll be this afternoon when I get home so DH can be there


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeee! So excited! We're due for a sticky bfp up in here. Hope you and J get them this month!


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*:happydance: Wesome Timing! My DD was conceived from :sex: 3 full days ahead of O. You are good!

*Gigs*<< And clearly his pickle juice is compatible with your pickle jar >>:rofl:
So true LMAO. My tempo is still up, so not sure WTH is goin on in Beanville:shrug:

*FluekyFluuuuu!*:dance: Soooo excited to see your TEST!!!!
Your chart looks really good, and you are 2 days late now right?:dance:
When you typed Ya'll it reminded me- I do use it like -Ya'll need to hurry up! to my kiddos but I don't have an accent at all- everyone asks where I am from/grew up/ was born. 
I do tend to adopt a hint of other people's accents if around them a long time lol.
I have always said- Well at least Ya'll makes sense=You + All, now You's( My donor is from New York and says this lol) WTH is that??
I keep picturing a boss saying "You's guys ova dare!" ( meaning You you and you) as he points at each one :rofl:

:dust: all around !


----------



## Breeaa

Wow J! Your temps are super high!


----------



## campn

Flu- I'm so excited and hopeful for you! Crossing everything super tight for you!


----------



## gigglebox

J, the "you's" drives me insane. As does the axe. I think that's mostly due to being raised by an english teacher.


----------



## Flueky88

J, I should have started yesterday so I guess I'm a day late. Your chart looks great :) I like ya'll better than you'd

Thank you campn and gigs. How are you ladies feeling today?

I've felt like AF was here because I just feel wet but no cramping. Still a no show. I won't be testing till around 430ish.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- super super excited for your test!

Tex- hope you o tomorrow! That would be amazing!! 

Gig- I cramped off and on that whole cycle I think. So I'd say it's normal. Although I'm no expert. Also I think you're the one who said axe (instead of ask) drives you crazy? Me too!!! 

J- your chart looks sooo good! I hope it's a sticky bean. 


Afm- had to do all my blood tests this morning along with a pregnancy test at the lab in preparation for Friday's HSG. They couldn't get a vein so they poked me FOUR times. I should mention I'm really bad at blood draws. I've been known to pass out. Bahahaha so being at the lab for an hour was really interesting. They said I might even have to so it again!!! Ugh. Anyway it's all better now my arms are just super sore. 
I was told nothing to eat or drink... Turns out I could have water. Wish they had told me that lol


----------



## shaescott

I have never heard an adult say "axe" instead of "ask" in my entire life. My sister used to say it when she was 6 years old... But I've never heard an adult do it. That would drive me insane. The people where I live don't always spell the best, but at least they can speak correctly...


----------



## campn

Green- So sorry hun! Me and my whole family have bad small veins so taking blood from us always requires many tries and popped veins happen a lot. My tip is to drink plenty of water before, and ask them for the baby needle, the butterfly I think it's called.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Mrs green- sorry to hear about nasty blood tests- im exactly the same! Don't mind people giving me an injection as it goes in, but stealing MY blood out of my body makes me super squeamish! .. It must be really interesting getting all the tests done and finding out so much about your body and becoming 'in-tune' with it! Sorry if this is a naive comment I don't know much about FS, all I do know is that, you've been incredibly brave, and each nasty needle stab, is 1 closer to ur BFP xx 

JEZ- oh, your story about the nasty (dildo) probe made me sad :-( im so sorry what a traumatic experience, but like JLM said before, in the nicest possible way, your bodies had a good practice run, no it knows what it's doing and so ready to cling onto your next BFP! You are clearly Mrs Fertile 2016, and your never more fertile than after a pregnancy, so go for it!! (When ur ready of course) x and reply to ur comment about my BFP, ive never actually had a CP, but I did have tests that went lighter, so posted a thread thinking it was CP, but had levels checked and they were doubling, then went for a scan and saw nothing, so ectopic? was petrified about that, then thankfully we saw fetal pole 2 days later but too early for HB, so scan tomorrow where fingers crossed we see HB, this whole pregnancy has been a rollercoaster x as for sex- no idea, I have two girls and would like a 3rd girl.. I love my little ladies, will find out early and go private at 16 weeks x 

TEX- eeeek good luck! Sounds like that timing might be bang on time! I think its better to have those swimmers ready and waiting, a few days before OV, then on actual OV day x

Gigs- hmmm exclusive, we've been in each other's lives for 6yrs, got our first BFP when we'd been together a year, he freaked, and left me, got back together, second BFP just after DDs 1st birthday, we've been off & on since then, I finally decided I had enough and went on my first date in 6 years, to get my BFP 3 days after my date, so here I am again.. Making babies with my... Erm?.. Friend? Partner, I don't know lol... I know he wants to be together but I just can't commit, I always feel like there's more (we want different rhings he's very immature, nothing in common and can't hold down a job) 

CB- I loved west Quay! Although I think I needed an unlimited credit card! Lol of course came home with nothing for myself and £200 in next for the girls... Lol x 

FLUeky- can't wait for ur testy! Im voting BFP so excited!!


As for ACCENTS- 
My daughter is 4 and sounds completely American, she watches those really American 'gals' opening up kinder eggs etc on YouTube, and loves all that American barbie stuff, when ever she plays with her dolls they're always in really American voices lol x

AFM- scan tomorrow will be 7w hope to see heartbeat, feeling nervous x


----------



## shaescott

I've had blood drawn a total of three times I think :rofl: but one of them I was actually donating blood so it was a huge needle. HUGE. But it went in and they had no problems. The guy picked a vein and was like "I guess this one will work" so I was scared but it was fine. Never had to be poked twice.


----------



## gigglebox

mrs! we're poor vein buddies! I went through that exact same song and dance before. they were like "no food and drink before labs." And then I got there and she was like, "you should have drank a lot of water to perk up these veins." SORRY FOR YOUR CONFLICTING MEDICAL ADVICE, LADY.

Flue, thanks for asking :) I've been better, but nothing I really feel like talking about. Des is actually napping for the first time in awhile, which is not surprising as he was up at 5:30. I'm using the time to type on here and design a t-shirt for a local radio contest :D i'll be sure to post it here when I'm done...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Where's FLUeky with her test?! ... We're 7.23pm here so technically, she should have tested by now lol... What's the time difference does anyone know? And are u behind or ahead? x


----------



## Flueky88

I'm eastern standard time in U.S. so about 2 hours :)


----------



## campn

Keep- I can't believe your girl watches these videos, my son too! I thought we're the only ones who stumbled across those super annoying videos. My son watches the boy version so there's mostly monster trucks and hot wheels cars in them :s


----------



## mrs.green2015

You ladies crack me up! 
Gigs and re "conflicting medical advice" like yessss x1000! I was so thirsty and needed water but I didn't because I was told not to!!

Flu- anxiously awaiting.....

Keep- I always say their stealing me blood lol I've never heard anyone else say it until now! Good luck on your scan.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Campn- IKR! I saw a post someone shared on FB that was something along the lines of 'All my child does is watch kinder surprise eggs on YouTube' it had thousands of shares and comments, I was like "omg she's not the only one!" I thought she was destined to spend most of her childhood alone lol... I find it crazy all these completely individual children all watch the same thing - American kids making peppa pig 'play dough face masks' and opening up eggs... I hate it when she falls asleep and all I hear is that "SURPRISE!" On loop ... It's torture x


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, sorry about bad lab draw experience and they didn't let you know water was okay. Dehydration is not a veins friend at all.

Gigs, glad Des is napping. I can't wait to see it when you're done.

Keep, thank you and my nephew watches videos like that too. Must be the new "thing" lol


----------



## campn

Keep- Is that the post you mean!? I also saw it and was in shock! It's odd cause my son wouldn't even watch any cartoons or animated movies, I'd enjoy those much more than seeing strange kids opening up surprise eggs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Keepsmiling91

FLUEKY- hahahs new thing, it's awful, I feel sorry for the parents who have to record these children then help them upload it to their YouTube channel!

CAMPN- Yes!!! Hahah that it!!! Omg so funny, my kids do watch Disney JR a lot (Sophia the 1st, Doc Mc Stuffin etc) im just wishing the day when they finally like Nickeleoden would hurry up! Wouldn't mind watching 'Keanen & Kell, or Sabrina The Teenage Witch' roll back to the 90s lol x


----------



## gigglebox

90's shows were amazing. Anyone watching the "Fuller House" series? I definitely am. New guilty pleasure.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Keep- Is that the post you mean!? I also saw it and was in shock! It's odd cause my son wouldn't even watch any cartoons or animated movies, I'd enjoy those much more than seeing strange kids opening up surprise eggs.

Omg campn!! My children love those stupid YouTube videos! It drives me crazy that they somehow always manage to get to them and watch.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Agreed gigs!! Im starting to feel like one of those oldies that say "back in my day we didn't have so & so" and no I haven't heard of that is it any good?? ... Ive started Orange is the New Black! Totally addicted love it! Just trying to find time when the skids are not taking over the tv x


----------



## dawnky1983

With regards to the YouTube vids, my DD's fave is Cookie Swirl C, whic is all sorts of blind bag opening and crafty things and suchlike, she'd watch for hours! And I'm a Scottish lass in the North East of Scotlabd where they have some very funky accents which sometimes even I don't understand hehe!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry to just post and run. AF was cruel and showed up :( on to next cycle


----------



## Keepsmiling91

DAWNKY- so sorry! Completely forgot to say hello & welcome  and Scotland? Brrrr bet that's cold?? Im 'Dane saff' as CB says lol, in Portsmouth, Hampshire x 

FLUEKY- so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Keep- Is that the post you mean!? I also saw it and was in shock! It's odd cause my son wouldn't even watch any cartoons or animated movies, I'd enjoy those much more than seeing strange kids opening up surprise eggs.
> 
> Omg campn!! My children love those stupid YouTube videos! It drives me crazy that they somehow always manage to get to them and watch.Click to expand...

Omg Riley does this aswell!! Lol! Addicted to those Kinder suprise, Marvel eggs & some covered with Play doh - whats that about?


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> I had a Scottish friend and he had to modify his sentences so I'd understand him but whenever he let the Scottish accent out I was like what who!? "hoo's it gaun!?"
> "A'm daein fine, whit aboot yersel?"
> 
> Bless his heart.

Saying this oooot looood just floored me hahaaa!


----------



## dawnky1983

So sorry Flueky! Baby dust for your next cycle xxx
Keep it was snowing today! Was working 50 miles from home and the drive back was interesting to say the least lol x


----------



## TexasRider

My kid is also a kinder egg watcher. She will start off watching a video of nursery rhymes or aomething normal like the 3 little pigs and then bam it's someone playing with all kinds of toys of unwrapping surprise eggs. Or endless numbers... They basically pick a number and say it repeatedly like 5,5,5,5, my husband hates it! We have to turn off the YouTube at night and put it on like Mickey Mouse cartoons otherwise she won't fall asleep at all. I guess she's seen the mickey ones so much that it lulls her to sleep? Idk glad to know it's not just my kid haha


----------



## claireybell

Hullo my lovers

Oh lordy that was a read!!! 

Flueks so sorry period showed up, how bloody rude!! I was reading through & your chart was still high & just a minute ago you updated it :( is it definate blood, not spotting no? 

keeps haha thats me EVERYTIME im out looking for me & then come home with a bag for Riley lol! I see stuff & im like 'awww he'd look scrummy in that' or just really cool tshirts from H&M with darth vader or transformers on :thumbup: 

Dawnky you having snow.. I miss snow :( 

Apologies Jez, you are indeed an original 'uk' girly :) hope you are doing ok today... X

Camps that mc piccy made me teary.. I want to hug us all :hugs: 

What pisses me off other than 'well at least you were that far along comment' is 'sh well, its not like you havent already got another child' like wtf?!! A work colleague of mine said that to me after i told her my sister miscarried as i was simply upset for her, couldnt believe it!! I just walked away from her!! 

Gigs my friend had a loss back in early December & 3-4wks later she still gad some bad cramping but it did ease up after the 4th week i think.. Sorry your still having pain hun :hugs: 

MrsG im crappy at blood tests, as i got older my veins are poop even if very hydrated.. & it was ages before soneone told me 'yes you can drink water?' I was like sloth in the chair gasping for drink lol


----------



## dawnky1983

Claireybell snow is good when you're sitting in front of the fire looking at it out the window-not so practical though!
I have a TTC question ladies-guessing from my chart I O'd yesterday although can't be sure yet obviously. Should we BD tonight just in case?


----------



## claireybell

J .. So will you be testing anymore in the coming days.. Your charts just looking ace!!

So this morning i had my first 'proper' kick!! Before i get upto to pee in the morning, bump is laid vertical just below my belly button & i always place my hands on it, so this morning i felt a good kick & i felt it pn my hands aswell :) it was great but kinda weird hahaa!!


----------



## claireybell

Oh i hate driving in snow Dawnky i can imagine its a nightmare living in Scotland where you see lots of it sometimes! I only drived in snow once & thought my car was fine until 30 mins later i saw it sliding fown the hill.. *horrified face* lol

Let me check oot ye chart..


----------



## claireybell

Looking at your chart i would say you ovulated poss 13/14.. Going by cm & the one day positive opk but bodies can be weird, id get jiggy to cover all corners :thumbup:

* Sorry i meant poss ov'd on cd12/13 *


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flukes- so so sorry. She jus flows how to ruin a day. What a bitch.


----------



## dawnky1983

Hope you managed to rescue the car! Snow isn't bad compared to ice of course so shouldn't complain. It was zero degrees on the drive home heating was on full blast! Thanks for the reply will get on that now lol!x


----------



## JLM73

Oh wow had alot to catch up on!
*Fleuky!*:shock::9 I am so very sorry....what a bitch move to show up when you and DH were gonna test!:hugs:
I actually saw your FF chart thumbnail changed before I even got to your post! I am truly sorry...

*Shae* Oh zillions of adults say "ax you a question" It's all over, especially in the "hood" areas if you will, or very Southern slangy folks.

*CB* I :blush: may or may not have given in to the Siren Song of 6 unused tests under my counter...same as all the others so I should have just waited :growlmad:
Congrats on the :ninja: kick lol!

*Gigs* Sorry you are a bit bummed:hugs: I am Soooo interested in this Tshirt radio contest!! What are the prizes?? And yesssss you are so artsy! Pls share when done!

As for whatever the hell those surprise egg shows are on YouTube???
I have NO idea, but it sounds annoying as F!
Soooo glad my DS doesn't watch them. He inherited the gamer gene and has his own tablet. Firts it was various games he downloads himself from the play store- but mostly Plants vs Zombies. Now he is equally cracked out on Minecraft and Mario Brothers- which is HILARIOUS cuz when Nintendo first came out I played all the Mario games lol.
He mainly watches YouTube vids of ppl playing Mario Bro's and FGTV(Family Gaming channel on Youtune where a mom dad and very young kids play alot of popular games).
Oh and older son got this Uber cool thing called a Retro Entertainment System. It plays all the original old Nintendo cartridges lol so my 5 year old is doing that now...(Ignore the mess he made on the carpet:roll:)


----------



## Jezika

Fluek - sorry about AF, that sneaky piece of sh**.

I just looked up those annoying videos and am ashamed to say I watched one all the way through and then watched the kid's sister on a different video open more eggs. Don't hate me, but I can kind of see the appeal (even as a 30-year-old woman!). I loved Kinder Eggs (ahem, still do), but I'd always be bored once I opened an built the toy. Getting to see countless numbers opened is strangely satiating.

Also, I was hoping classes and stuff today would be cancelled because there was a snow storm last night, but who am I kidding - this is Canada and they don't even blink at 30cm of snow. I ended up trekking a total of 7km through it all, but I kind of like it. I always yearned for snow back in the motherland...


----------



## gigglebox

OMG tex, those damn numbers that just say their own name over and over and over and over...omg it is the most maddening thing I have ever heard. Des has seen the kinder eggs but it's not his preference. He does did the monster truck school buses, even though it's quite beneath his skill level...he still asks to watch it and I'm like, no.

J, af is still holding off though right? hope you got yourself a ninja bean.

Flueky, I am so sorry to read that af showed. Maybe it was a chemical? It seems unusual to have such a long LP and elevated temps for no reason. 

Fuller house is on Netflix. It's with most of the original cast and some new kiddos. It's entertaining, but I wouldn't call it "good".

The T-shirt...wellll, not sure what the runners up get, but the winners get vip tickets to bonaroo (which we'd sell) that are evidently valued at over $3000. Last year, we did this and were runners up (4 runner ups, 1 grand prize winner) and we won $500 worth of stuff, including a bunch of gift cards and concert tickets (I think for ryan Reynolds? I can't remember. I sold them). Definitely worth it to even just be a runner up.


----------



## JLM73

Today's tests not any bettwr than last several days...not amused....
Uploading tests between cooking
*CBPlus Wet*
 



Attached Files:







15dpoFebCB1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 17









15dpoFebCB6.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 16









15dpoFebCB6Neg.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jezika

What t-shirt design are you gonna do?


----------



## Jezika

J, - I'm also not amused by your tests. Remind me how late you are?


----------



## Flueky88

I have to admit, I tempted later today and forgot to adjust :doh: I guess my :bfp: dream got me too excited. Oh well, it is for real AF though. I'm not hurting like normal but I won't complain. We are Mexican food and got a treat at DQ. I had to spoil myself. I also found out I have to work this weekend. On a positive note I'm ovulating and DH is on board this cycle. 

Dawnky, yeah I hate driving in lots of snow or ice. Especially long distances.

I didn't realize fuller house was on netflix, may have to watch it sometime. 

Thanks everyone for your support. I think I'm going to go into a food coma.


----------



## Jezika

Flueky - you are Mexican food? Gosh, you must like it a lot. Can you throw in some tequila too to spite the :witch:? I have to say I've indulged the hell out of everything illicit since not being pg.


----------



## JLM73

*EPT5ds*


----------



## JLM73

Jez I am 2 days late now, and I am never mate so it's something, just don't think it is moving along fast enuff for me to relax


----------



## DobbyForever

Wth farmville
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 15


----------



## JLM73

*VeriQuick Wet*


----------



## JLM73

WTF is THAT in the game for??
I stopped playin that years ago- I play Farm Story now lol all about animals crops and flying goods to sell:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! 

J, can you get bloods done? I am still seeing the lines. Go get bloods!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that games an asshole.


----------



## shaescott

J- please, please just get bloods. End the stress and worry. Get bloodsssss

Flueky- aw I'm sorry, and your chart looked so good too... If AF was a day late and you didn't test earlier, it's totally possible you had a CP, especially if you are never late. Either way it's sucky. Are you getting tests done for fertility or is that just greenie?

Dobs- ouch... Stupid game


----------



## JLM73

i Cannnnn't lol
You all forget I CAN'T see my OB UNLESS preg with my insur, and they won't see anyone till 11wks.
Also my Insur does NOT cover betas, and the fam doc won't make a lab for them anyhow- just refers to gyn.
Also cash place is $140- 240 that I can NOT waste on impatience...
I am just gonna wait it out. I'm really not stressed about it- can't change what will be ...
Out of tests now anyhow so will buy more this wknd if :af:
Besides betas don't mean a thing other than increasing and the price above is PER test!:nope:


----------



## DobbyForever

:( yeah that's true. Ugh I dunno how you do it. I would end up going through that much in tests :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I'm sorry! I still see it on the first signal. Hope it darkens for you. As (I think) gigs said at least you have an amazing donor now. 

So weird thing just happened guys... With Kaiser they post the results of labs right? Well I figured these they wouldn't since we have to make an appointment with our new doctor once we both get the tests done, to go over results. Well... I just got one result emailed to me. It was just the glucose which was normal of course but still this might make me less anxious.


----------



## campn

Flu- I'm so shocked and sad for you. I was like 90% sure you're prego! I know the dreams make it feel like it's so real. A month before my BFP I dreamt I got a positive on an IC, then on a FRER then I woke up completely in that dream haze and was about to tell DH I'm pregnant, not realizing that was only just a dream. 

The dream came true exactly just like it was a month after. Maybe dreams are just eyes into the future that gives us glimpses of what is yet to be. 

J- I also still see the lines hun, I'm mad at those tests, like come on darken up! I think you're def pregnant especially with being late and you're never late, really a blood test would clue you in. Maybe try calling your OB and be so pushy??


----------



## DobbyForever

Not sure how they decide which tests to post online. But I know things like betas and certain STD blood tests they will not post online. Your doctor might email you, but usually they call. Shrugs. Glad your glucose is good!


----------



## gigglebox

Jezika said:


> What t-shirt design are you gonna do?

I just finished it, as a matter of fact! here's the thing...with a grand prize worth over $3000, I'm not going to put it out here on the interwebs, juuuuust in case. SO, if it makes it to finals (which is later this month) i'll link y'all to it and you can vote for me ^_^ and if it doesn't, i'll just put it on here. The contest doesn't officially start until the 10th though, so I'm waiting for officially rules. I just created the design based on their rules from last year (basically anything you want, but you can only use two colors). I think last year they also accepted multiple entries so I'm waiting to see about that as they haven't specified...might have to submit a second one with hubs' idea (which was a overhead view of a record player which resembles the number 10, as it's their 10th anniversary for the station).

hmm Dobs, virtual babies? I didn't know that was a thing. Ever see that creepy game of delivering Anna's baby? (yes, from frozen)--youtube it. and be creeped out.

J, I admire your laid back attitude. I hope it pays off and ninja baby gets its hcg on. Also, you need to invest in a macro lens...this is purely so I can see your tests better, since I am having a helluva time on my devices. wtf. I do see it on the first signal though, which to me looks like it's getting darker...ept is there too, but not sure if it's darkening on that one :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

Thx all- I'm just using my phone camera. I never ever upload pics unless I can zoom in on my laptop and STILL see them clearly. That's how I know BnB is diminishing the hell outta em on upload. I have all my originals on hard drive. I shit you not I take like 50 -75 pics a day before you all see the finals. I basically do diff lighting, flash, no flash, tilt ( for the ones with plastic glare) etc.
I take all the pics in just a few mins time (photo bursts etc) but it's the sorting and whiddling down that takes foreeeevver. 
Course then I am the label queen too:blush:
I always feel like some judge in a pageant
NOPE! Too pale...NOPE! too wide...NOPE! not enough contrast!:rofl:

As for laid back approach- hey all I can do at this point is wait, hope, not stress it, and be thankful for each day longer without AF:shrug:


----------



## shaescott

I'm so pissed. I woke up and reached for my thermometer and it wasn't frickin there. Now I gotta go find it ugh idk who could've moved it...


----------



## gigglebox

Hah, yes delayed periods are nice. Mine was also shorter with m/c so that was also some silver lining.

Shae, that's frustrating, especially since that'll mess with your temperature, right?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- yeah, I just didn't take my temp at all. By the time I found it I had already got up and washed my hair. I did find it though and I put it back under my pillow.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, oops, I ate Mexican food. I thought about a margarita but tonight I'm having some alcohol. Debating between margarita moonshine or red velvet wine.

Dobby that's odd about farmville.

J, ugh I hate that your tests don't appear to be progressing. I hope it's only because of bnb. Also, I hate your insurance won't cover betas. My insurance is crap and I think I paid 100 to 200 for it as well.

Campn, yes, I was feeling like I really was and that dream was so real. I hope it's a foreshadowing for my test in April. I O around day 26-28 it seems. 

I forgot who asked about fertility testing, not yet for me. The end of April I will reach my year mark. I will have an appt in May with gyno so I'll just address the issue then. 

Shae, oh I hate when I can't find my thermometer. I knocked it off one morning grabbing for it. I was like we'll now it's not going to be accurate. 

Gigs, can't wait to see your shirt(s).


----------



## claireybell

Hey :)

So i logged in this morning & did a quick catch up read & was going to reply but then Riley was being a butt trying to get him ready for preschool, so thought id reply later & now ive forgotten ohhhh!! 

Ooh Gigs you doing some tshirt printing? Excellent! Cant wait to see.. 

Shae ive done that before aswell its a pain but luckily as your on your period temps can be abit eratic then so an odd day wont matter :)

Fleuks go for Cocktail hehe! Im not a fan of Mexican or anything really hot/spicy.. I will eat chilli & curry but its usually do mild the chilli is like minced meat in gravy Lol


----------



## shaescott

I like spicy food, personally. I don't eat real chili anymore due to being a pescetarian but I make bean-only chili with a LOT of red pepper flakes lol. I also like the packaged Indian food I find a ocean state job lot, it's not insanely authentic but it's vegetarian and some are spicy. I loved eggplant curry at an Indian restaurant but it's hard to remember...


----------



## claireybell

Oooh eggplant curry actually sounds lovely!! Im do eat meat but i love vege dishes loads, my sister makes an awesome Vege Lasagne with homemade cheese sauce... (dribble dribbke) Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, was going to hold off with sharing this but I need opinions!!!

This is my t-shirt design, minus the watermark in the background. I want to know, are the music artists recognizable? This station plays a large range of music so I'm trying to represent different categories with this shirt. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







different WATERMARK.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaescott

I don't know many different artists, so I don't recognize all of them, but Adele and Michael Jackson I recognize. (That is who they are, right?) I'm a 90s baby, I'm behind on all the artists. I bet everyone else will get all of them.


----------



## claireybell

I recognise 3 of the artists but thats a pretty cool logo for music mixtures old & new :thumbup:


----------



## TexasRider

My chart is total crap... Ugh last month my pre O temps were pretty steady... My monitor automatically gives another peak after first day of peak so I put it into the chart. Sure hope I actually ovulate this month... Sigh this sucks big ones....


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- if you got a peak yesterday that could mean today is ov day. Which means this dip is perfect! Hopeful is spikes up tomorrow.


----------



## TexasRider

That's what I'm kinda leaning towards. My boobs are sore which has happened the past 2 cycles around O time and I just did a cm check and it's starting to turn creamy. So I'm hoping for a rise tomorrow!


----------



## claireybell

Texas my temp dropped ov day of my positive cycle & then shot right back up the very next morning! Im sure you'll get your rise tomorrow esp with other ov'ing symtoms :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, yes shea you're right, adele and mj. Cb, who did you guess? I'm going to see if anyone else wants to guess before i tell y'all ;) 

In other news, i think I'm approaching ovulation...definitely tempted to try one more time this month but i am extremely conflicted. If not now, we'll definitely put off until June as I don't want an xmas or winter baby :/


----------



## claireybell

Yeah Gigs if your bods gearing up for Ov id say do it Lol :hugs: 

I saw Adele, MJ & Bowie - am i right with Bowie? Now re looking at the design, the man on far right looks abit like Russel Brand but hes not a singer Lol


----------



## Jezika

Gig - I was going to say Adele, MJ and Bowie too. Not sure about the others but I'm also not great with celebrities period. The design itself looks great though!

Texas - O dip definitely seems plausible! FX.

Shae - I looooove eggplant curry! There's one a get all the time where it's eggplant baked in a clay oven and then mashed together with onions, cream and Indian spices and it's just soooo delicious.

AFM, doc left a VM saying my HCG levels on Monday when I took the blood test were at 10, so it's probably dropping nicely (she described me as having been "slightly pregnant" ha!). I've stopped bleeding now and hoping my cycle is still normal but delayed. She wants to make sure my HCG goes down to 5, though. Why do you think that's necessary? I'm assuming it's not going to just stay at 10 anyway. Also, u/s results were fine - no evidence of stuff growing outside uterus.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs is one Dave Kroll? And Alanis Morrsette? However that's spelt lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, i opted out of a repeat test and just tested at home until it went negative.

Thank goodness Bowie is recognizable! He is the one i am most concerned with getting right. Other chick is Grace Potter, dude is Chris Cornell


----------



## Jezika

Bowie is defo recognizable. And I don't know Grace Potter or Chris Cornell, so that's why I didn't recognize them! If the ones I did know were recognizable, I imagine the other two are as well (and I'm assuming radio folk would actually know musicians, unlike me!).

RE: Test going negative, I would prefer to check at home too, but do I even have to check? I'm assuming there's no reason for them NOT to go down and I just want to focus on this next cycle now rather than about hcg levels if I can avoid it. So really my question is, what's the value in confirming they've gone down? I'm defo not pg anymore and it looks like everything's cleared out.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I'm not an expert but I think sometimes they don't go down which is why they want to check. I've read that sometimes your body still thinks it's pregnant. 

Gig- that amazing! I don't know famous people so I'm not the person to ask. Haha but I was staring at Adele thinking she looks really familiar. Haha


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i noticed Bowie straight away, he had a face that noone can mistake, still mskes me sad that he died :( nice job there though on the pic :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just for an email from my new FS Doctor! (Sorry I just am excited and feel like she really cares and is so quick) all my tests came back normal except my thyroid is in the "normal high" range. So she's ordered more tests. I'll get them done first thing in the morning so hopefully I get the results before I leave Saturday. I think this could be my issue... Symptoms are poor luteal phase and anovulatory cycles. So maybe this is it?
Who knows since those are from dr.google. But I'll find out more soon!


----------



## claireybell

oooh excellent news back from Fertility Spec MrsG!! Saying that, i remember reading that about thyroid how it can seriously affect ttc... Oh i hope things get sorted & back on track with meds yay!! Im excited you :) When do you see her next?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't actually met her! She's just ordered the standard pre-visit test since an office visit is $150! I guess they want to check things off the list before. I've only talked to her nurse. Once all tests are completed then I'll schedule an appointment.


----------



## claireybell

I just googled also & it has info on a Babycentre link for exactly that! I think if this is the issue then its something thats completely rectifiable :)


----------



## Breeaa

Mrs green, I heard it can cause issues with your luteal phase too. 

Where's J today? Im looking to stalk her.


----------



## TexasRider

Green it's good news that the tests showed something! They can put you on medication and I think it's a pretty easy fix. Good thing that they are running tests before you even get an appointment. That saves time and money!! 

Afm my boobs are straight up hurting. Hopefully that means I ovulated! Most likely I did but I still like getting a confirmation by my high temps lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs awesome shirt. I recognized bowie and MJ. Post the link when voting starts.

CB, margarita moonshine tonight ;) want to forget AF blues lol I can sleep in tomorrow :)

Greenie awesome on how quick to respond they are. Did I sound like Yoda?

I hope everyone had a good day. :)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

claireybell said:


> Camps that mc piccy made me teary.. I want to hug us all :hugs:

CB- I so read that as 'mc piccy' like something off of a mc Donald's menu lol x


----------



## shaescott

Yeah, where is J? Hope she's not having a CP and being a depressed recluse :(


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just had a read through and caught up!

Gigs- T-Shirt is fab! Go you! Your very creative something I completey lack, I love it and glad its giving you something positive to focus on, and I recognised Adele, Bowie, & MJ xx

Mrs green- aw that's great news on the productive FS! Glad she's getting lots done and ur well on ur way to getting answers xx can I ask how long have u been ttc for? X 

Flueky- glad you can indulge in some wine! sounds yummy, FX for April BFP x 

Hope Js ok x 


AFM- so was world book day today, (kids have to dress as book characters don't know if u have that in america?) My girls were a mini 'Anna' from Frozen, and my eldest was repunzel  dropped th princess' off to nursery then went for my scan, I think im 7w today EDD- 20th Oct, .. Scan was fine, saw a flickering HB and measured 10mm which put me at 7w1d EDD 19th Oct- I think that will change at my 12w cos I like to be right  ... On my 7w3d scan with my 2nd daughter I could make out head, arm & leg buds, but this one I haven't a clue.. So meet... Erm.. 'Smudge?' Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- aww soooo cute. So happy for you! 
Oh and to answer your questions we've been actively Ttc for a year. But we were ntnp for a few months before that. We sometimes used protection sometimes not. But weren't having sex a lot either.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Mrs green - with all 3 of my pregancies it took me around a year to concieve, (I haven't used birth control since I was 18) got my 1st BFP March 2011, then 2Nd BFP when my LG had just turned 1, then 3rd BFP now my youngest is 2yr 4months (breastfed her until last month, and only just got my periods back a year ago so don't think in was fertile until then) x


----------



## gigglebox

omg Mrs, yay!!! :dance: maybe an answer!!! so glad it's something that can be treated, if that's the cause. Good luck with your exam tomorrow! I've had it done, it's a little uncomfortable but all and all not that bad.


----------



## claireybell

Aww lovely 7wk bean there Keeps :hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Just had a read through and caught up!
> 
> Gigs- T-Shirt is fab! Go you! Your very creative something I completey lack, I love it and glad its giving you something positive to focus on, and I recognised Adele, Bowie, & MJ xx
> 
> Mrs green- aw that's great news on the productive FS! Glad she's getting lots done and ur well on ur way to getting answers xx can I ask how long have u been ttc for? X
> 
> Flueky- glad you can indulge in some wine! sounds yummy, FX for April BFP x
> 
> Hope Js ok x
> 
> 
> AFM- so was world book day today, (kids have to dress as book characters don't know if u have that in america?) My girls were a mini 'Anna' from Frozen, and my eldest was repunzel  dropped th princess' off to nursery then went for my scan, I think im 7w today EDD- 20th Oct, .. Scan was fine, saw a flickering HB and measured 10mm which put me at 7w1d EDD 19th Oct- I think that will change at my 12w cos I like to be right  ... On my 7w3d scan with my 2nd daughter I could make out head, arm & leg buds, but this one I haven't a clue.. So meet... Erm.. 'Smudge?' Lol x

Aww cute little bean!! I'm glad you got to see the little bean and hear the heartbeat! That's most comforting! Mine was measuring ahead one and my dr kept my original date!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww thank u Brea  ... Long 5 weeks ahead now till my 12w, I think I'll end up booking a private scan around 10w for reassurance ... I saw ur 16w, will u be finding out the sex? Xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love you all. 

To all you prego ladies I love seeing your fruits grow its so fun hearing all about it. But I'm going to need more bump pics ladies! Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Well I have no bumped yet, but happy to contribute an old bump picture here's 26weeks with my first daughter x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And 24 weeks with my 2nd daughter 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Does anyone else have any to share? Old or new? Xx


----------



## campn

Green- That could def not make you ovulate. I've hashimoto's it's an autoimmune disease where your body destroys your thyroid and even though my levels were completely normal it still messed up with my body and that's why I was ovulating really late. It's very easy to fix luckily! I hope this solves any problems you're having.


----------



## campn

Here at 33 weeks with my son.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

And here at 39 weeks with him. God that must have hurt! My poor back.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Twit twoo, look at u campn, beautiful as always  x


----------



## Jezika

Loving the bump pics, ladies. Hopefully it's not too far on the horizon for the rest of us. And Keeps, Smudge is already gorgeous!

Mrs - it's awesome that the testing seems to be giving some pretty useful information already! I'm so certain that this will quickly sort out the issues you've been having. :)

Where IS J? I hope she's okay.

Btw, I forgot to mention the other day during our British vs. North American talks that putting 'x' (kiss) at the end of posts, text and Facebook messages as a kind of sign-pff is SUCH a British thing! But I never, ever, ever see it anywhere else. I used to do it too, but now I'd look weird if I did it when no one else here (in Canada) does.


----------



## campn

Keep- Thank you hun! You look pretty gorgeous yourself! Total babe! 

Thank you Jez! xx :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Daaaaymn ladies looking fine with those bumps! Adorable!

Keep, so glad you got to see your bean and that all is well. Pretty sure I can make out the head and leg/arm buds! Seems like they are hanging out in front rather than all splayed out. Like you are birds eye viewing the bean fathering than it being on its side if that makes sense,

Still playing catch up so <3 to everyone else


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm re-watching all Harry Potter movies so it's making me think of you! I think you're also a big fan hence your username right??


----------



## gigglebox

I forgot to congratulate Keeps!!! what a lovely smudge <3

Ok, I think I'm changing out Grace Potter for this new mystery woman y'all should try and guess 
 



Attached Files:







sara copy.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Breeaa

Omg keep! You are too cute pregnant!! 

Campn, I'm about to shock you here with my 39 week bump with DS. I was giant!!! You look like you still had some room there! Lol

Ok this was 39 weeks and a few days with ds. I had gestational diabetes with him and ended up gaining maybe 14 lbs total. :wacko:


----------



## campn

Gigs- Who is the hottie!? So good!!

Bree- Wow you looked good for 39 weeks! 14 lbs don't sound bad at all! With DS I gained 20 lbs, for some reason I couldn't gain over that, like somehow my body couldn't grow bigger. I'm sure I'll be bigger this time since I'm already 10 lbs heavier! :cry:


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Gigs- Who is the hottie!? So good!!
> 
> Bree- Wow you looked good for 39 weeks! 14 lbs don't sound bad at all! With DS I gained 20 lbs, for some reason I couldn't gain over that, like somehow my body couldn't grow bigger. I'm sure I'll be bigger this time since I'm already 10 lbs heavier! :cry:

Don't feel bad, I've gained about 10 lbs... Maybe 12. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

All your bumps are sooo cute! Really inspires me to keep going to weight loss and this long Ttc journey.


----------



## shaescott

Agh bump pics :happydance::wohoo: I loooooove bump pics. SO has been doing this thing every once in a while, ever since we were in high school, where he touches my stomach and says "one day". So damn cute. Also, he came up with the idea of taking a bump pic every single day and making a flip book like omg I love him


----------



## claireybell

Morning ladies

Awww what a lovely selection of bumpies, everyone looks gawjus!! sadly all my old bump pics have no faces hahaa! Just a mirror bump! I do have my 38+5 bump still on my phone though :)

Gigs, i have no idea who the new female face is but it looks great :)


----------



## claireybell

Heres Riley bump at 38+5, bearing in mind he was Footling Breech with his body tucked into my organs like a little ball, probs why i was so compact ha ha 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscp09xwpn.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Hope J's ok wherever she is ..


----------



## dawnky1983

Solid crosshairs this morning so 3dpo! Yay!
Hope all you ladies are doing well totally loving all the bump pics.
Giggle your ideas for the t-shirt are fab I really like!x


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies! That chica is sara bareillis. 

I'm loving all these bump pictures! I'll have to see if i can find mine on my lap top. Don't feel bad about the weight gain y'all. You're creating life! And shamefully, i gained 60lbs with ds... :blush: but within a year and a half i was down 90lbs :thumbup: sadly I've since gained 25 back! Working on it finally...but I'm trying not to weigh myself until the end of this month.


----------



## shaescott

Looking at the pic, I can see Sara bareilles, she has an awkward nose haha


----------



## Flueky88

Morning ladies. Such cute bump pics. Thank you all for sharing.

J, hope you are okay?

Gigs, I wasn't sure. I seriously never watch music videos. I apparently live under a rock. Well I actually do watch some rock music videos. Way to go on losing 90 lbs! I was so very thin for my frame when I met DH. I was going to gym for 60 to 90 minutes 5 to 6 days a week though. Over time I've gained 30 lbs. I lost some but then I went off birth control and gained it back. I've had trouble losing it. I need to exercise more.


----------



## claireybell

Completely not pg / ttc related but need to rar! My bloody hoover end attachment has broken in 2!! Ffs!! I wint get a new attachment until next week & i desperately need to Hoover, f**k getting on hands & knees.!! Ohhhhh! Just annoyed lol! Ive adked if i can borrow any of my sisters & il collect it tomorrow to whiz arpund the house quick, just inconvenience grr! Rant over!


----------



## gigglebox

Flue, me neither. Seriously, I'm getting opinions because I'm not sure they look right myself, hence why i need opinions. I had no idea what bareilles, cornell, or potter looked like before i started this project, lol! I am familiar with their music though (well, at least a song from the ladies). 

Cb, how frustrating! Is it kind of sad that i miss "hoovering"? I have hardwood floors now which i despise. Really miss my carpet...


----------



## TexasRider

I hate my carpet. I am trying to get a home improvement loan to fix my foundation and put new flooring in. I want the ceramic times that look like wood. Everywhere except the bedrooms. Hoping I can do it this summer but I need my contractor to call me back and we are playing phone tag... Sigh

On the TTC front I am about 80% sure I ovulated yesterday. I think this month is gonna be a slow rise month unlike last month. But the month before it was a slow rise. My CM is basically nonexistant but what I can find is not ewcm anymore lol. Guess I gotta wait a few more days to confirm for sure


----------



## claireybell

Tex i think you def ov'd yesterday given that rise up again :thumbup: 

Lol Gigs is it sad that i enjoy Hoovering though?? :haha: 

We have 2 Mat/Rugs short weave & wooden/laminate everywhere but i Hoover with brushes down as its quicker.. Buy a hoover & enjoy yourself Gigs lol


----------



## JLM73

Just updated FF.
Went to pee in a cup for a cheapie wally test, and the whole cup was blood:growlmad:
And it DEF is :witch: not in my urine.
Almost 4 days late, and when i was able to finish getting JUST fmu in another cup- no blood- the First sig still has that faint line.
Bleh....I'll be away most the day cooking MEGA behind!
Gotta update Donor as well.
Move over *Gigs, Flueky and Jez* I'm squeezing in hehe
Lines that don't darken def no bueno :(
First "practice run of the year I guess" Next O should be March 16th...day before oldest sons bday lol.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry to hear that, J. As you know, you're in good company on that front. Let's get back in the saddle and conquer this silly baby-making business.


----------



## TexasRider

Sorry J- I was hoping you weren't going ghost cause you got AF. Good luck on this next cycle with the donor


----------



## campn

j- I'm so sorry hun :( I am so glad you've that awesome donor! I think you may even get him to do it the natural way :p 

What's with the bad luck on here lately!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- so sorry. Hugs. 

Campn- I agree! Where's all the babydust for this thread?

Tex- looks like you ov!! Which would mean perfect bd timing!! 


Afm- I was running late this morning because my moms dog got out that I'm babysitting. Ugh! I spend an hour running the neighborhood. I wouldn't worry normally but since he's not from this neighborhood, there's a creek/wildlife area on one side of our tiny little neighborhood, and a busy busy streets on the other! Ugh. I finally got him but now I'll have to get blood work after my hsg. Currently in the waiting room since I'm super early.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So as I'm in the waiting room this horrible lady comes in with her son (maybe 18 months) and is so mean to him telling him to be quiet when he's not even making much noise. And just being rude to him and her husband. Plus she's there for her 20 week scan but she's 21.5 weeks and she's pissed because she had no appointment but even if she did she's over 30 minutes late! And she's yelling at the receptionist. My hormones are unhappy.


----------



## Flueky88

J, sorry about the evil witch. Well here's to this cycle and I'm so glad you have a good donor this go round.

Campn, I know we needs lots of sticky bfps!

Greenie, ugh sounds like a real peach of a lady. Hope your hsg and bloods go well :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Does anyone else hate doctors/ hospitals? They make me literally nauseous. My bloop pressure drops and I get clammy and nauseous. Anyway, I'm trying to distract myself since hubs isn't here or testing me back.


----------



## Flueky88

I used to hate shots or needles. I have no problem giving them. I don't mind shots now. I can't watch people stick me though. It hurts so much more and I know it's all in my head but still.


----------



## TexasRider

Hospitals don't Bother me too much. It just depends on the situation. Like when my grandma was dying. I hated being there then. But what I really hate is the nursing homes where all the elderly people go when they can't take care of themselves. That place is depressing and it smells and I hate going there.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think the smell and stuffiness (is that a word? Lol) gets to me. 

So all done with my hsg it didn't hurt. But I could tell something was wrong because the doctor just looked sad when she said "ok I'm going to go over your results now. So apparently I have a blocked tube. It's definantly not the end of the world. But it worries me. The doctor said they won't unblock it unless both are blocked.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh, Greenie :hugs:


----------



## campn

Green- I hate women like her, honestly I'm usually so embarrassed cause most of the time my son makes scenes and I turn bright red, like here I am can't control one kid and pregnant with another. I feel like they're probably judging me. Now I just let DH and DS wait in the car but the ultrasounds DH likes to attend. The last ultrasound DS kept saying "no baby, no baby! No!!" I felt so embarrassed. :growlmad:

I also don't like hospitals when someone's very sick or dying.


----------



## campn

Sorry green just saw your newest update,

I heard the HSG alone can unblock your tubes, can't it??


----------



## JLM73

Thx all
*GreenBean* So sorry about the hsg results, but they say you alternar ovaries each cycle, so that's better than both blocked
:-kOn a diff note, have you notes O on every other chart??
Cuz even if you have a blocked tube, your Ovaries should still work fine!
Sounds like they need to do a bit more
:hug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- we haven't even gotten to that yet! I'm assuming it might be the thyroid issue. But who knows 

Campn- kids act out and only people who aren't around kids know that. Don't stress they probably feel bad for you lol I usually just smile at moms when that happens like "I get it don't stress" but moms who yell for no reason and treats kids bad makes my blood boil! 
Also, I've heard it does unblock too unless it's badly blocked. Like there's not enough pressure to unblock and she mentioned something about it but I didn't understand. 

So once DH gets his SA done (in a week and a half) then I'll make my appointment to see the specialist. I want it to be at the end of my cycle so hopeful around the 20th.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww mrs, sorry they found something. I'm surprised they won't unblock it though, that seems odd. But if the real culprit is the thyroid, maybe fixing that will be enough to get to the root of the problem.

J, booooo so sorry! We are definitely due for some good news up in here.


----------



## claireybell

J your here :) cant believe the witchy got you grrr i really thought diff this cycle even just abit later.. Im so glad your new Donor is onboard with you! I reckon you guys could be cheeky & do 'practical' insemination heheee

MrsG so sorry they found a blocked tube :hugs: can you push to get it poss unblocked? Still, one perfectly clear tube & get your eggs releasing hun you'll be up pg street in notime at all! Sorry you had to hear the news on your own without hubby x

I also hate Hospitals.. Its def the medicinal smell it has! It always reminds me that people are in hospital for illness or operations & it makes me want to poo is that odd??? I think its the anxiety i feel at that time & it gives me the trots ha ha!! 

theres lotsa us online at moment :)


----------



## shaescott

Yeah, it seems this thread is full of losses :( 

As for hospitals, I don't mind them. I don't like that I don't know where I'm going, but that's with virtually every public building I'm not familiar with. I spent a decent amount of time in a family practice building (where my mom worked) as a kid, and the nurses would have me organize the needles for shots (they were in packages so no chance of getting hurt) and then once I started to organize the medications in alphabetical order haha... I hated getting shots but it wasn't the end of the world or anything. She moved to a different practice when I was around 13 and I never spend any time there. I only go there for appointments (not with her obviously, I see an NP). 

My sleep sucked super bad last night, I woke up at midnight and couldn't fall back asleep until 5:30ish. My temp alarm is 5:50. But I know I fell asleep because I had a dream that my temp was 95.18 and I woke up and it was like 97 something. 

I've been drinking about 8 oz of pomegranate juice a day, starting on the first day of my period. We'll find out in about a month if it makes my period heavier or not. Fun experiment, eh?


----------



## TexasRider

Just checking in this morning. Gonna be a busy day at the church this morning. We are doing a one day bible school for the kids with games and crafts and stuff and I am
going to go help.

On the TTC front my temp rose again. So I ovulated and I should get crosshairs tomorrow! So my bd ended up timed pretty well!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jez- yes! I 100% think ur all super close to those :bfp: I can't wait to see them! And I didn't realise the 'xxx' thing on the end was an English thing? Being the obet-sensitive/polite English person that I am, I have to force myself not to get offended when people don't put a 'xx' on the end lol x

Dobs- yay thank u for sharing ur birds eye view of Smudge, I now see it so thank u!! Xx 

Gigs- thanks for the congrats  

Bree- you looked amazing with ur big bumpy! All bump and totally gorgeous x 
Same to you CB xx 

Campn- omg ur brave taking ur son to scans, I normally book mine when the girls are at nursery or try and find someone to watch them, otherwise they run round tearing up the place! Lol... When I have just 1 of them on their own, they're as sweet as anything, but two together, they're monkeys! I can't believe im adding a 3rd into the mix, must be mad lol x 

greeny- sorry you were on ur own for the horrid tests and results, but think where you were a month ago, not knowing anything, and now your well on ur way to answers, next step: fixing, then finally :bfp: .. And I can't wait to see it x 

J- super sorry about the witch, but looking forward to ur next donor story! Fx next one is ur go xx 

As for weight gain & pregnancy... Well mine was more weight gain & toddlers lol, throughout my 1st pregnancy I never went over a UK10, even after giving birth, 2nd pregnancy never over a UK12, now my youngest is 2 im currently a UK14!! And weigh around 13st 5lb!!! ... I did slimming world and lost 5lbs, then everything happened with the suspected ectopic so I put SW to one side, now I iust can't be bothered to go back, all I seem to do is EAT! Bad times x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Forgot to ask something too.. I have a slightly odd question lol... 

Does anyone else have like a 'ringing in their ears' or their ears pop when they orgasm? It's so strange I can hardly hear after lol maybe im just weird lol xx


----------



## campn

Keep- I wish I could leave him behind, but he doesn't go to preschool and closest family is 45 minutes away and they're usually at work when I have my scans. For the anatomy scan I'm hoping I can find someone to watch him since these scans are so long and I want hubby there to find out the gender together.

Hehehehe I've never had that ringing no, I'm sure it's normal though we all experience orgasm a little different. Maybe yours are just out if this world great! 

I haven't gained any weight yet which is probably a good thing since they want you to gain more in your third trimester, with DS one week I gained 6 lbs I think I looked at the scale and my heart sank a little. Luckily it all evened out in the end. 

I've my NT scan on Tuesday and I'll be exactly 12 weeks. I'm sure all will be okay but it's a little scary!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh no, that's a shame that you don't have anyone to watch him for ur scans, they're so special it can be hard to take it all in while trying to concentrate on DS too x I don't know how things are in America, but will he start pre school soon? My daughters started the term after their 2nd birthday x .. Me eldest will start school in September, and bubba due in October so will be nice to have that break x 

:rofl: maybe that's it! Lol It only ever happens with SO's orgasms, maybe he's just good at what he does lol x 

I do not weigh myself dure in pregnancy, I only started weighing myself when I went to slimming world, im abit of a chunky monkey now so maybe it's time to start checking the scales regulary! I just LOVE food and im so not ready to end my relationship with Mr Kipling & his oh so delicious slices 

Eeek! How exciting! Gooduck and im sure you'll be fine, can't wait to hear all about it, I just want to get to the 16w so I can know pink or blue!! X


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry I have been absent again... Had something bad happen, long story that is still waiting for a sad ending....



So... The last 4 days I have tested twice for hcg and the tests came up blank. I had been using SMU as I kept forgetting with fmu, ha-ha. Since I kept the strips and checked on them way late i could see something there but knew to discard them. Right those are no good outside of the 3 minute mark.

Well, today I remembered fmu... And the answer is obvious.


----------



## pacificlove

This morning it was obvious... Now how to tell hubby tonight? Haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160305_070127.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pacific love- with this BFP all my lines were only visable in the very early stage after about 10 mins and got darker the longer I left it, then just after my missed period, they started to show up quicker with in the 5 min limit (that was using FRER) so no doubt if there's a line appearing after the 3 min mark on a strip test I'd be taking that as a :bfp: !! Congrats  do u have a photo? 

And sorry to hear you've been having a rough time, I hope it gets better for you soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg CONGRATS!! That's a super dark :bfp: how exciting xxx


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks smiling!! I think if I had used fmu the last 4 days I might have seen more.. But even with SMU they were squinters when I checked an hour later. 

So the booty call I made to dh 2 weeks ago worked...


----------



## claireybell

Arhhhhhhh Pacific OMG!! Congratulations lady :hugs: that a clear positive if ever there was one!! On those cheapy strips i think they are a 5 minute mark anyways, eeee!!! Fab news news xx I sorry you've had some bad news, whatever it usi hope it all starts getting better soon

In the Hopsital in Southampton that does our scans (princess anne) they are a training Uni hospital & wef Jan this year no children are allowed to accompany in scans, which is great lol! Ive only ever had Riley with me once, he was 13 months, in a buggy & was screaming the whole time i laid there having a Vag scan when i was ectopic.. Stressful didnt even come close! 

Riley & SO are passed out on sofa at the moment lol so im in control of tv remote hehee! 

Can say ive never had 'ear ringing' when orgasming lol but i do get tingles in my feet almost the feeling after you get pins & needles & then your feet/hsnds come back to life? Hahaa! Its bizarre


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Thanks smiling!! I think if I had used fmu the last 4 days I might have seen more.. But even with SMU they were squinters when I checked an hour later.
> 
> So the booty call I made to dh 2 weeks ago worked...

Heheee yay!!! So how long after your booty call did you reckon you ovulated Pacific? It could most def be a girl ahhhh! Was that the Cake booty call ha ha!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, the size of a mango? Where did time go? Are you still in that study?


----------



## pacificlove

The o pee stick turned positive the day before so I assume I ovulated the day of the booty call. 
So that's boy?


----------



## claireybell

I know its crazy right?!! 19 wks today & starting to feel lotsa movement :)

Yes still doing the study, just drinking the drink daily which is a pg vitamin drink, i have 3 more scans left hehe!


----------



## claireybell

Oh yes, possibly a 80-90% chance of boy but if your man has lotsa girls in the tank it could very well be a girl ;) but boys are simply adorable.. Id be thrilled to have another boy

Edit: you need to update your ticker info ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay congrats PL!! So happy for you.


----------



## campn

Claire- I swear your pregnancy is like flying by compared to mine somehow! It's so crazy that we'll find out what you're having in like a week!?? 

Pacific- that's a positive! Congrats!!!


----------



## claireybell

Camps yours is going fast aswell hun! Your nearly 3 months ahhhhh!! Im very excited for your scan piccy hehee :) have you felt any random twitches? Some girls feel them oooober early second pg.. I never booo! Hope you have a posterior placenta so you can feel movement early on, i have anterior uhhh


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> This morning it was obvious... Now how to tell hubby tonight? Haha

Woohoo! Congrats PL!!! That's a beautiful bfp!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks ladies! 

I tried to update the signature a few weeks ago but it was beyond me... I am on my phone still.

Brea, an avocado!! Have you and CB told the family yet?


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats pacific!!! :happydance:


----------



## shaescott

Congrats Pacific! So FF discarded yesterday's temp cuz it went up .4 cuz I slept for like 10 minutes before taking it lol... This morning it was .06 higher than the first one so yeah...


----------



## Jezika

*Pacific* - that looks like a wonderful BFP! How awesome that the one cheeky night was enough. FX for a super sticky bean. I'm keen to hear how you tell DH and what his reaction is. Also, sorry to hear about the bad stuff recently. I hope you're doing well despite that.

*Keeps *- I can't say ear ringing is a common occurrence for me, but I definitely remember having that on some occasions. I wonder what it is. Maybe blood rushing out of the head and to the ol' love bits? Also, I definitely feel cold and mean when I realize I haven't put 'xxx' in messages to Brit friends, but I'm just not in that habit, whereas it probably comes automatically for many people. Such an odd thing that we do, when you think about it. Like when people put "lol" at the end of text messages more like a sign-off than an indication that they're actually laughing. It's peculiar lol.

*Mrs. G* - sorry to hear about the tube, though it's definitely great that you're getting to the bottom of these things so that it's no longer a mystery. I'm sure if they felt one blocked tube was impeding things significantly they would sort it. As others have said, maybe it's the thyroid issue that's actually affecting fertility, so when that's sorted you'll be good to go. But either way, it's great that the mystery is being solved and that you can now take control and snatch up the BFP that's rightfully yours.

AFM, had some great BDing last night. DH was surprised I was ovulating, like I'd only be interested then. Then I looked at my temps and am wondering why they're rising. Interestingly, I would've O'd around today if last month wasn't a CP/MC cycle, otherwise everything gets pushed back a week. Who knows what's going on. I might start with the OPKs again today and hope that all the HCG from last week is gone.


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks fluky and jez! :D

Hubby and I have been trying since last summer/fall but had to take a break during December and January as he was 1000 miles away for his new work and then we just finished our move. So maybe this break was needed. Like a reset.

Jez, I'd agree, start the opk sticks again and see where you are at.


----------



## campn

Claire- I have! I've been feeling tiny movements since 8 weeks, and I still feel them but they don't happen often and very easy to miss. I felt DS at exactly 15 weeks so maybe this one I'll really start to feel in 3 weeks. 

I'm so glad you're feeling movements! It definitely feels much more real once you start feeling them.


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I tried to update the signature a few weeks ago but it was beyond me... I am on my phone still.
> 
> Brea, an avocado!! Have you and CB told the family yet?

Everyone knows now haha although ive not publically announced on fb :)


----------



## TexasRider

Yay pacific!! Congrats! 

Wow I can't believe how fast everyone's pregnacys are going... Before you know it yall will have new babies!


----------



## pacificlove

Since this is still so new, it feels like I am still waiting for af to show. I know stupid..


Mom and I are signed up for a cheese making class at the end of the month. The class includes a break with cheese and wine provided.... Since I normally do enjoy a glass of wine or two I think she'll catch on earlier then I'd like her to know. My parents are coming up here for 2 nights so mom and I can do the class together.
Learning how to make brie and cambozola


----------



## claireybell

Its very scary Texas lol! I was reading my weekly chapter in my baby book for 19weeks & it said congrats your half way there EEK!! I guess thats about right as full term is classed as 37 weeks..


----------



## TexasRider

Actually they changed the full term requirements in Texas at least it is now 39 weeks. So now when I get pregnant again I can't have my c-section before then unless it's medically necessary.


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's 39 weeks here too! My girlfriend was in labor at 38 +6 night and she said "if you don't do this c section now I'll wait in the lobby until midnight!" It was hilarious. Lol they did the c section.


----------



## campn

Yeah they changed it cause so many babies were having breathing and other problems cause they were taken out too soon, if your water breaks or you go into full labor they're gonna have to deliver the baby anyway though. I made it to 40 weeks AND a day. Drove me mad! 

Pacific- I kept checking my undies for days and days after my BFP I expected to see spotting every time I went to wipe!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg PL, congratulations!!! What a super dark line! How many dpo are you? Sorry to read about the bad news that your anticipating getting worse. Sometimes those sad endings can have a feeling of relief, too, (since the anticipation of the bad stuff is over) so hopefully it's something like that. 

But silver lining--there is a baby growing in your uterus!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhh PL!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks gigs and dobs. 

Wise words gigs... I'll keep those in mind. 

I figure that I am 16 dpo.


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats PL! What an awesome line :)


----------



## claireybell

Morning girlies ;) 

Officially 'full term' here they say 37wks so if you go into labour from here on its all good, they'll never csection at 37wks or before unless urgently medically necessary.. Booked csections in uk are usually 1 wk before due date, Riley was sectioned (lol) at 39+2 

Its UK Mothers day Sunday today, im having a cuppa & biscuits in bed hehe ;)


----------



## shaescott

Pacific- I'm pretty sure soft cheeses are a no-no during pregnancy... Like, cheddar is fine, but Brie is a soft cheese and has a higher risk of disease. According to research someone did on all the "what not to eat during pregnancy" info everyone hears, it's safer to eat sushi and drink (very small) amounts of wine than to eat soft cheese. I wouldn't recommend drinking during pregnancy either of course, but sushi is actually pretty safe. My mother is a doctor and she ate sushi during her pregnancies.


----------



## shaescott

Had to edit that, just checked and apparently Gorgonzola and blue cheese are not fine... But cheddar definitely is. Anything that's hard and has to be sliced. (Brie is not hard, blue cheese crumbles, etc)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies. 
We're traveling for our trip right now to the Caribbean. It's a short trip but very needed. I'm returning cd 14 so I'm hoping I won't ov (if I do) until then!


----------



## dawnky1983

Congrats Pacific! Happy and healthy 9 months to you x


----------



## claireybell

MrsG have an awesome time, im not jealous lol

Pavific soft cheeses are fine in pg have a google, as long as they are pasturised & hard cheeses, no camember (think thats how it spelt) or brie

Runny eggs are ok aswell as long as its all cooked fine not all snotty & slimey ontop when fried lol


----------



## claireybell

Link for thee ;) 

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#


----------



## TexasRider

Got my crosshairs today. My coverline is way higher this month than last month but I was reading that the coverline doesn't matter? It's just to help you see the rise? Anyway my husband comes home today and I am so ready to see him! And only 5 more work days till im off for a week due to spring break!! 

Too bad my daughter is having her tubes put in and her adenoids taken out over spring break but hopefully it won't slow her down too much lol

Happy Mother's Day to all the ladies that are celebrating today! In the USA we don't have Mother's Day till May


----------



## claireybell

Yay for crosshairs Texas & most excellent timed bd'ing ;)

My friends little boy had his Adenoids & Tonsils out & Gromit tubes put in his ears aswell, he hears perfectly now, doesnt snore or get ear infections or anything! Def an operation she'll benefit from Tex :hugs:


----------



## campn

I still haven't shared the news on Facebook either, I don't really want to either I don't know why, last time we shared the news around 12 weeks but this time I feel maybe at the earliest 20 weeks. With my sister having her hematoma and her doctor telling her she could have a stillbirth I just don't want to celebrate it all over the Internet just in case. She isn't going to announce her pregnancy either.


----------



## claireybell

Camps i think i announced Riley at 20 wks saying 'its team blue' lol! Im not too fussed on telling lotsa people this time either, not sure why, maybe in feeling more cautious..?! 

Oh no i never knew Dr had said that to your sister aswell, i bet she feels like shes treading on eggshells at the moment bless her, big hugs :hugs: hope her hematona bleeding is minimal or next to nothing hun x


----------



## campn

Claire- I'm definitely more cautious and also I don't want to hurt anyone cause I've friends who have been trying with no success and a few of them going through a divorce now so I don't want them to think the grass is greener on the other side. 

She's been spotting but very little which is good, the doctor said it's possible that she keeps spotting the entire pregnancy and not to fret. I just hope she makes it to at least 34 weeks. 

I just cut my hair! It's a little below my shoulders now and it's always reached my butt! I'm not sure how I feel about it yet but I feel more free!


----------



## claireybell

How far along is your sister at the moment Campn? I have everything crossed for her that all will turn out fine :hugs: 

Oooh new hair cut eh.. Tbh it will grow SO fast being pg again lol & im sure you look lovely :) when my hairs been cut lots shorter i always notice just how much when it comes to rinsing shampoo/conditioner out your hands just kinda 'stop' lol same as when your brushing ye hair the brush finishes through really quickly..


----------



## claireybell

Did you cut your hair yourself?

MrsG are in you in the hot warm world of Caribbean yet? Cocktails & white sands ahoy :)


----------



## campn

She is 17 weeks! She's 5 weeks ahead of me so I'm always having to do the math first hehe! I really hope she makes it to full term and get her rainbow miracle baby.

Oh no I'm so bad at cutting my own hair, I go to a really nice hair salon and have had the same girl cut my hair for 2 years now! It's really going to make taking care of my hair so much easier. I just don't have the energy or motivation to take care of it honestly. I've been throwing it in a braid non stop cause it was in a bad shape! :p 

Green- I'm a little jealous! Wish I could travel somewhere!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies! We're here! Have been for awhile. Just enjoying the drinks and food. We've been eating the cultural food which I always think is fun. 

Campn- your poor sister. She's absolutely in my thoughts.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, glad your sister's circumstance seems to be less dire now. That's a great sign the bleeding has about stopped! Are they tiving her regular scans?

Also, i want to see a photo of the hair!!! I look so bad with short hair but i have to admit, when a good amount is cut off, it just feels so liberating! I occasionally get that feeling from dying it too, which is why i guess i do it so frequently.

Tex, yay for ovulation! When are you going to test?

PL, i'm super jealous. I'm definitely feeling the itch to go on vacation. 

Where is everyone recently? I'll be honest, we downloaded abc mouse for Des and now he's bogarted the ipad so i check on here a lot less than i used to. If he's awake, and the ipad's out, i can't use it or he gets mad lol.

Not much to report here anyway. I've got a few new customers for eggs, hopefully they become regulars! Other than that, things are stagnant. 

J, how did the market go? Do you have a sign? I'm trying to figure out what to do for a sign.


----------



## pacificlove

Dang on the no more brie on my sandwiches.. As long I can still enjoy it baked.

Campn, lots of baby dust for your sister. : hugs:

We'll have my mil and one of the bil coming up for a visit next Sunday. Mil has been asking for grand babies for years and I totally expect the question on Sunday. Nope, we'll enjoy this on our own for a while.

Are there any good apps out there for dads? You know the fun kind "what your wife is experiencing this week" ha-ha. Hubby and I will get a hoot out of it.


----------



## shaescott

Well my family keurig broke yesterday. We went to get a new one today. I just attempted to make hot cocoa with it and it rejected my k-cup, saying it wasn't made for the Brewer. Like dude, the package it came in says keurig on it??? Anyway it turns out they make new k-cups now that the machine will recognize the top label and reject the fake k-cups. So I looked up what to do and I cut the top off an approved one and taped it to the top of my hot cocoa k-cup. It worked. 

I haven't been able to eat all day and idky... I keep trying to eat things and I eat a few bites and then feel nauseous. Wtf. All I could consume in large amounts without feeling sick was this tropical freezer drink from UNOs. That's when I discovered food made me nauseous. I went home and actually had (TMI!) diarrhea but it was strangely painless. Rest of the day I couldn't eat, still can't. I was craving the lo mein in my fridge and I heated it up and had one bite and didn't want it anymore. I made a little guacamole and I was able to eat several bites before feeling icky. I also had my hot cocoa with no problem. A common thing with all the things I couldn't eat is that they all tasted oily or fatty. Almost all of them at least. The salmon at UNOs wasn't that oily, the roasted veggies were a little oily, the onion rings were very oily, lo mein isn't exactly low in fat... Idk I'm confused. My brain is spiraling out of control. 

The following is my train of thought:
Omg I'm pregnant cuz I can't eat and I'm nauseous - no you idiot you're literally on your period and you have an IUD - IUDs can fail and some people still get periods while pregnant and yours is so light there's no red blood - it's always that light stfu - obviously you're sick - maybe you're allergic to oil now - wtf that doesn't even make sense - this is why you should become a raw vegan, your body clearly is begging for fruit and rejecting the oily stuff - I can't do that right now ugggh - even this guacamole isn't agreeing with me but avocados are kinda high in fat soooo - uggggh maybe you're just not feeling well today, ever think about that? - no clearly it's because I choked on miso soup last night and it got in my lungs and I'm dying - omg stfu you're just a little sick deal with it!!!

You're welcome for the entertainment.


----------



## shaescott

pacificlove said:


> Dang on the no more brie on my sandwiches.. As long I can still enjoy it baked.
> 
> Campn, lots of baby dust for your sister. : hugs:
> 
> We'll have my mil and one of the bil coming up for a visit next Sunday. Mil has been asking for grand babies for years and I totally expect the question on Sunday. Nope, we'll enjoy this on our own for a while.
> 
> Are there any good apps out there for dads? You know the fun kind "what your wife is experiencing this week" ha-ha. Hubby and I will get a hoot out of it.

I saw one on the App Store but it got mixed ratings. Apparently it's not that useful and week 28 says your baby is the size of "a big book of lesbian horse stories".


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie. I hope you have a great time :)

Campn, lots of :dust: for her. It's good there's no more bleeding though.

Gigs, bahaha, my nephew takes over the Ipad too. I think the thread has been a little slow cause of "the AF blues". I hope you can sell more eggs. I like short hair but DH prefers long hair. I usually chop it off in the summer though. I like my dying my hair in spurts. 

Shae, if you think you might be, I'd take a test. It would at least ease your mind one way or another. I think most of us have tested after AF, thinking we still might be prego. Wow that app at 28 weeks! That's pretty hilarious.


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle- im going to do my best and not test until AF doesn't show. I've only got like 2 tests in the house anyways and one is a digi. So I'm just gonna sit back and wait and see if the temp drop of death comes next week. 

Hubs got home last night around 7 and i slept so much better it was crazy.

My daughter is on her iPad all the time. We got her a mini one when she had her last surgery at the hospital so she would have something she could watch her shows on while laying in the hospital bed. 

Ugh work beckons... Only 5 more days and I am off for a week!


----------



## Flueky88

Texas, fx for you. I'm glad your hubby is home. I hate sleeping without my DH. It's hard to fall asleep when he's not with me. Woohoo for spring break. Hope this week goes by fast for you.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Here's a picture and I apologize about my weird blank stare! For some reason smiling wasn't happening :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Campn that is short for you?! Still quite long! It looks really good. And you are rediculously pretty. 

Shae, I've totally tested on my period before because i had suspicious symptoms. I say do it if it will chill out your mind. 

Fluek. I think you are right. I know I've been less tempted to come around since we aren't actively ttc right now. Af blues are real.

Tex, what are you going to do over your break?


----------



## TexasRider

Nothing much giggle- my daughter is having surgery a week from today so I am sure recovery will be a big part of our week lol. It will be nice to just lounge around and not have to rush getting ready etc. And then on the 26 my daughter will have her 4th bday party. We got her a little bounce house thing for cheap after thanksgiving so I hope she likes it!


----------



## claireybell

Camps oooh nice bonce there missy! looking hot aswell :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Thank you so much ladies! It's gonna take some getting used to. 

Gigs- I think she took 4-5 inches off and I honestly panicked a little when I saw all the chopped off hair on the floor :p


----------



## Flueky88

Campn it's gorgeous as the others have said :)


----------



## TexasRider

I wish my hair was thick and pretty like that. I have naturally curly hair and here in Texas it's so humid that it's frizzy a lot of the time. I just cut it a month ago into a angled bob type cut and now I can't pull it up into a pony tail. Now I'm trying to grow it out again lol


----------



## shaescott

I kind of want to buy some IC tests online but I'm low on money. If I'm gonna buy tests I'm gonna buy some I can get for cheaper prices. But I feel like I know in my heart it will always be negative so I'd just be wasting money. My brain likes to go off the deep end, but I know I'm just sick or something. But then of course my brain is like "it's oily food that you can't eat!" And I'm like stfu. I've been eating saltines all day. I tried a Reese's cuz they're a bit oily and it was ok but I definitely didn't want more. I think my stomach is just being an asshole.


----------



## pacificlove

Looks good.
A few months back I wanted to get 7" cut off. I figured it was enough to donate the hair to a wig place. So the girl doing it and I did a last minute google search and most places had a 8 inch minimum requirement. So, what's one more inch off? It will grow back anyway. So 8 inches came off 

As for the moment, I seem to run out of juice early for any task I am up to... I thought I had another week. Haha


----------



## shaescott

Just ate a small amount of lo mein like 1 minute ago. I felt fine while eating it (which I did pretty quickly) and now I feel ok I guess but my stomach just gurgled and idk. Eating it made me more hungry because I hadn't much eaten all day. Hopefully this oil aversion is ending.


----------



## campn

Tex- Mine is also curly! This is obviously blow dried! The weather here in Florida doesn't allow you to do much easier, it's partially why I chopped it off. Pregnant and in Florida heat!? Noooo! 

Where's J and Dobby!?? Jez??


----------



## Jezika

Hi guys. Ha ha @ AF blues. The struggle IS real. AF has been over for me for a while now, but I'd say my least favourite part is between AFing and waiting to O anyway. I've also been really busy with school.

Campn - you hair looks great and still so long! And you must get told all the time that you have amazing eyes.

Shae - hmmm that's an odd experience with the food. I would've said do an HPT if you were still feeling odd. Maybe you're having sympathy symptoms for all the pg ladies here? Also, I don't know what your insurance situation is like, but can you go to doc for free and get a preg test?

Gigs - Hope you can keep selling dem eggs (but not the other kind, though that would probably be quite lucrative).

Mrs. G - so jealous of you being away in the caribbean. Make sure you enjoy every moment of it!

I can't remember what else was written. I'm just getting ready to be picked up by my supervisor to go to a town nearby to present at a weekly meeting for people with Parkinson's disease. For my research, I set up a choir for people with Parkinson's and now support groups around the province are interested in it. It's pretty neat. As for TTC stuff, it look alike I might O in the next few days. I hope we find it just as easy to get a BFP again, though minus the CP. My doc told me today about that blood test that you can get at 10 weeks that tests for chromosomal abnormalities AND sex! It costs like $600 though. For women over 40 it's covered by provincial healthcare, which is nice. I hope DH's insurance covers it, but I doubt it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- your hair is absolutely gorgeous. As are you of course. So jealous you cut it off I want to cut mine so bad but it took me so long to get here I always back out. I think we have or should I said had pre-cut the same length. lol


----------



## campn

Jez- Oh you're the sweetest! I'm sure it's just the eye makeup!
Hope you get to O soon and I'm sending you some serious business baby dust. 
I'm always so blown away by you and your job, you should be so proud of yourself. I wish I had a career like that. 

Green- I've been thinking about cutting it for a year but everyone I know keeps saying DONT so finally I went and got it cut without telling anyone. Hair grows back! My patience with it doesn't :p how is your cruise so far!?? Have I mentioned that I'm jealous!? Drink a Mai tai for me!


----------



## mrs.green2015

My vacation is amazing! It's not a cruise actually where in a hotel in the Bahamas. It's so amazing abs relaxing. Today was a beach day and tomorrow is a spa day! 
I've also decided the next couple of months I'm getting pregnant! If I'm positive it'll happen right?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs, of course it will happen for you, it did for me!!!

As for me today: I am googling everything... Can I continue to lift 50lbs bags of feed? Apparently that's a no
Cramping normal? Yep, rest, drink water.
Seems like all the questions that are simple and everyone should know the answer to.

Oh yeah,and my Monday morning started out with retrieving our sheep from the neighbors backyard. Good way to meet our neighbor right? :haha::dohh:


----------



## claireybell

ooh your excotic hols sounds lovely MrsG ;) maybe its the break you & hubs need before getting preggers next cycle hehee! 

Afm - been having pinky browny cm along with lower aches & low back ache, had it yesterday & it eased off but its been more this morning so i have Drs at 1030 so they should refer me to maternity unit! Instantly saw loads more this morning & burst into tears in the bathroom, more pink & it smelt metally like blood metallic almost :( i have anterior placenta so it could be low lying, tried to fet an apt yesterday but no f**ker at my surgery called me back, not impressed!! I will keep you posted.. Im sure its all fine though.. (she says) :-/


----------



## shaescott

CB- I'm sure everything will be okay. Just take it easy, no exercising 

AFM- I was able to eat the lo mein last night and I was ok so hopefully it was a short lived bug. I had two high temps from getting very little sleep, 30 minutes the first time and 2 hours or less the second time, so I decided to discard them... They're still in FF but I checked discard. Should I have, due to the not getting enough sleep?


----------



## claireybell

Haha thanks Shae ;) if only.. Not had any 'activity' in a week or so lol


----------



## claireybell

Whats Mein? Is that like chinese chow mein? Ah no hope food yuks pass soon :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

CB- I didn't even mean sex, dirty mind huh?  Lo mein is like chow mein but has thicker softer noodles. Both Chinese food.


----------



## shaescott

I've realized something. I'm going on a trip to England and Spain in mid to late April with SO. I'm just hoping and praying that this pomegranate juice doesn't just make my lining thicker. My family gets bad morning sickness, and I don't want to spend my 10 days in Europe throwing up. I spent 3000 bucks on the trip and I'm going to see Wicked too. That would suck balls. With my luck, it would happen too. I'm not trying to actually get pregnant drinking the juice, I just wanna see if it thickens my lining as an experiment. Even when I didn't have my IUD my periods were kinda light. It took at least 6 hours to fill a super plus tampon. I only leaked with one once, when I was in grade school and stayed after school for play practice. I always changed my tampon when I got home at 2:45, and I was at practice until 5:30. Around 4:30 I went to the bathroom to find blood soaked panties, which by some miracle had not leaked through my pants. Anyway, point is, my lining isn't that thick without the IUD, I never had heavy days, ever. So I might need the pom juice in the future.


----------



## claireybell

Lol my smutty mind, oops.. :haha: 

Mmm i love chinese noodles there yumsk!


----------



## claireybell

ooh nice, where in England are you visiting Shae? Tbh if you still have iud you probs wont fall pg even if the juice does thicken the lining.. But a good lining is essential when ttc :thumbup: does the juice taste nice? Ive never tried it? 

Im still sat waiting to go in! Joys of emergency apts yet you sit here & get seen last ffs! Grr


----------



## shaescott

I'm visiting London mainly. I think we're going to Stonehenge, not sure where that is, I'm awful at knowing where things are. I'll have to check the itinerary haha. I'm pretty sure I won't get pregnant as well, it's just one of those "does life want to punch me in the face this cycle?" The juice tastes pretty good I guess, I don't absolutely love it but I don't dislike it in the least. Maybe they're less eager to see you since you're so far in and you can't be having an ectopic or anything like that, but I think they should see you ASAP just in case because you're still not viable yet and they need to make sure nothing's wrong... On the other hand, you're having pink spotting. If you were bleeding, they'd likely see you sooner.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, that sounds lovely. A positive attitude sounds great. I have my moments when I think negative but I try to remain positive. 

Shae, I think it's highly unlikely your IUD would fail even with thickened lining. Also, I hope you have a great time in England. It won't be much longer til you go.

CB, I'm glad you are getting checked out today. Update us whenever you find out. Hope you get seen soon


----------



## shaescott

My mother has an IUD and a few months ago she ovulated so hard that her breasts gained a full cup size and were hellishly sore, she says if my father hadn't had a vasectomy she probably would have gotten pregnant despite the IUD. 
I've heard that most of the time that the mirena fails is in the last year of the 5 years, but I've seen a bunch of people online who said they had it one year or 2 years before getting pregnant. And then there's this:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3702068/

The fact that I haven't gotten pregnant after 2 years and a bit over a month of having the mirena (out of which I was having sex without pulling out for about 1 year and 8 months, but that's a guess) should be comforting, but then when I see the people who got pregnant after having it for 2 years it freaks me out. On the bright side, I know my lining isn't thick enough since I had one blotch of blood streaked CM this period and the rest was brown CM. But if I'm thickening my lining... Idk it depends on a lot of factors I guess. I want my SO to be fertile so we can have kids, but right now I don't haha. He's pretty young, just like me, so I imagine his :spermy: should be pretty fast and strong and healthy. My CM is fertile quite often, and when I have sex the natural lubricant called being turned on is always either like thin EWCM or watery CM. I just wonder whether or not I've conceived and just didn't have a thick enough lining for implantation, ya know?


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, i'm eagerly waiting results. I hope everything is ok!

PL, you'll have to keep me posted on what farm-y things i should avoid if i ever get pregnant again. Like lifting food bags...that didn't cross my mind! 

Shae, it's ok, you're a product of the American public school system. They have failed us all by not putting any emphasis on geography. I'm terrible with it. Hubs and I have done our own studying with it but it's hard for me to retain the info with my lyme disease (i have horrid memory). I am also embarrassingly stupid when it comes to state capitals, or country capitals. 

Regarding mirena, those hormonal bc's are designed for a couple things--one, to stop you from ovulating, and two, to make the environment in the uterus hostile for an egg, should it be fertilized. I think it's entirely possible you could have had an egg fertilized but not be able to implant. I'm speaking from personal experience, as i continued to ovulate on all bc, including depo shot. That said, it's still very unlikely you will actually get pregnant with an iud.

Dobs, are you lirking? How are things coming along this cycle?

J, where you at?


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I'm thinking about the whole "hostile environment" thing. Idk about the chemicals, if the hormones being emitted directly affect the sperm, or indirectly. I've heard it's supposed to make CM hostile for sperm... I'm gonna be honest, my CM's consistency is rarely hostile. The only thing I've noticed that's changed is the light periods, which mean a thin lining. I'm 95% sure I still ovulate. But the thin lining has saved me if everything else has failed (which it may not have at all)


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, did you read this from that study? "It is well-documented that true Mirena failure is extremely rare...although ovulation is not affected in patients using this device, the endometrium is severely [stunted/defunct] after 2 years of use."

So basically yes, you will still ovulate, but the iud makes for terrible conditions for a pregnancy (messing up the lining). Although i'm gathering this is why it's difficult to get pregnant after it's removed. Maybe you should consider getting it out a year before you ttc and use an alternative method of contraception while your body adjusts, so when it is time to ttc you're in a better place physically.

Regardless, you should stop worrying about an unwanted pregnancy, as it appears it's highly unlikely. Plus that stuff usually happens to the people who aren't expecting it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- keep us updated. I'm thinking about you. 

Hello ladies from the beautiful Bahamas! It's amazing and I can't wait for my spa day today but I'm ready to come home. I miss DH so much it's kind of ridiculous. I feel like we're in high school all over again and I just can't get enough. Lol 
In other news he called me late last night to tell me his truck got stolen! Ugh. So now I'm all worried about insurance, how much they'll pay, will they cover a loan, will we have to use some of our house Monday savings? This is how my mind works always thinking and always worried. Ha.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and forgot to update about Ttc. I'm cd 13 with no ovulation in sight. I'm taking as a good thing and staying positive I will this weekend when I'm home with DH.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs, where are you in the Bahamas? Dh and I went to st. Lucia last winter and loved it! The reaort was fantastic, Sandals all the way!! Ha-ha 

Cb, what did I miss? Fx and hugs coming your way

Gigs: I have some more questions for the lovely doctor for sure. Well, I really hope I don't over do it... I spent part of Sunday operating the chainsaw...
I love watching "the incredible Dr. Pol" on TV, one of his vet employees was pulling calves at 30+ weeks, so I figure lots of the stuff on the farm is OK...???
I am clueless.


----------



## claireybell

Why are Drs & Mat hosps rubbish before 20 wks! Grr! 

So i ended up being seen, spotting has gone but still getting random uncomfortable pains that arent ligament stretchy pains! My Dr checked me over, pee was fine, got fetal hb straight away but felt tender low in pelvis, she called the Day Ops unit & they said although im nearly 20 wks but im not experiencing actual 'red blood' and horrendous pain that its a rest up situation ffs! But i said surely this isnt overly normal nearly hslf way but nope they wont see me!! I been told to take tomorrow off work so il be back next Monday now. 

The thing that annoys me is when i called Mat hodp yesterday they said as i was just before 20wks i had to go referred via gp, but if i had this issye next week 'just over' 20 wks they would of said yes we can see you, come up! Ohhh tis annoying! 

Im mooching on sofa now & got riley picked up early from preschool, everything seems ok at the moment but we'll see how it all looks again tomorrow morning.


----------



## claireybell

ooh Pacific, you could have a Halloween bubba hehee ;)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- that's very true haha. I'm just miss paranoia over here lol.


----------



## claireybell

Shae if your going to London you want to go look up the Warner Bros Harry Potter studios if you like the films & stories, its all the set from the film :) ive not been but both my sisters have & they said its awesome! I have NO idea where Stonehenge is but have seen pics & heard of it ha ha! Lotsa big rocks :thumbup:

Edit: plus at Harry P set they have the Hogwarts express aswell hehe :)


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh Clairey that is frustrating! Its like really?!? It's a few days! 

Afm- temp is steady which is good. I hope this is it for us but if not I will soldier on. I guess my chances get better each month? Sigh


----------



## campn

Just had my 12 week scan. I wasn't going to do it but I changed my mind last week. I'm glad I did cause this time I saw a baby that's moving around, rolling and waving! I got so emotional and cried which I didn't expect at all... It's just so weird to think I'll have another tiny person to love in 6 months! 

Doctor saw me after and said everything looks normal and the baby gets an A+ and how it's an over achiever already. So glad things are fine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flueky88

CB that's crap. Everything is such a beauracracy anymore I think. Well I'm glad there was a HB. Hope you get more answers soon.

Campn beautiful scan picture :) Thank you for sharing.


----------



## claireybell

Urhh i know, over a matter or days, just a lot of boo hockey!! Pfft! 

Awwww campn goooorgeous lil bubba scan :hugs: its lovely when they're wriggling around lots hehe! Riley was at his, this one was boring, an odd leg kick, think it were sleeping ha ha


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ohh CB bless you!, what a horrible experience, that must have sent alarm bells ringing to see pinky discharge... But, like ladies say everything down below is so sensitive to things during pregnancy, im glad you heard HB, and doctors have officialy told you rest- so enjoy the cuppas and biccys and keep them coming!! (As much as possible with a toddler and bump lol) xx

Campn- first of all, OMG all that bounce!! That's just plain greedy, like please save some hair for the rest of us! You officialy have the bounciest, beautifulest hair in the world! And it's still super long! Mine refuses to grow so I have to have extensions :-(... And of course, scan pic is gorgeous! Glad it all went well for you xx

Hello to everyone else, sorry have two bickering children arguing over who gets to play 'cooking with barbie' ouch my head lol x


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, that's frustrating... Honestly a couple of days matter to them? Ugh. 

As for me, are eggs supposed to taste burnt and fishy? Those were store bought free run eggs! Thankfully some of my chickens just started laying again this week.


----------



## Breeaa

Omg campn!! Such a cute little profile already!!! No nub shots?? I wish I had gotten a scan at 12 weeks. OH well, only 3 more weeks left until the big scan. 

Claire!! What's going on with the spotting??? Stop that! Lol I hope you don't get anymore. 

Mrs green, hope you're enjoying your vacay!! Sure sounds nice, id love to get away. 

PL, how far are you? You need a ticket so I can stalk you. Feeling ok? Morning sickness hit me the day I turned 6 weeks! I hope it goes easy on you. Lol 

I've been feeling very stressed with this baby. The past two weeks I've felt a lot of movement and then these last few days it's like it stopped! I'm going crazy over here this morning I was feeling some more movement thankfully but last night I had a good cry. I'm also getting a lot of Braxton hicks contractions already. I'm trying to drown myself in water to keep them away in case I'm dehydrated. This little one is trouble already. Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Breaa - sorry to hear ur having a rough pregnancy- have u tried a Doppler to help stop you worrying? 
my first was ok, only sick 2 times a day after eating between 8-10 weeks then fine, 2nd pregnancy was awful!! At the doctors at 6 & half weeks because I thoihjt I was dying, begging them for anti-sickness tabs, I spent the next 12 weeks with anti-sickness pressure bands, sickness tablets, ginger capsules and my head hanging in the toilet! (They were both girls) and this time I seem totally fine, no sickness yet (touch wood) im 8w Thursday and wouldn't think I was pregnant if it wasn't for the test!

And CB- I know what u mean about the 'before 20w thing' it's like they think it's super early or something? Have they not seen a 20w fetus?! It is a BABY! And deserved as much attention as necessary regarldless of a few days here and there, it's ridiculous! x


----------



## pacificlove

Gah, my first appointment is 3 weeks away... At least I am lucky enough that there are 2 doctors still taking patients.

I'll have to find out if I need a referral to the midwife.


----------



## campn

Bree- no nub pictures :( really she couldn't get the greatest picture even though baby was helpful probably cause it's still only 12 weeks and my uterus is still very low. 

I'm so sorry you're so worried and I definitely do recommend a Doppler! It's very normal to not feel movement constantly this early I believe they don't make you count kicks until late second trimester?? I'm sure your baby is fine and as sung as a bug in there! Whenever I couldn't feel DS eating a small piece of chocolate or juice and laying on my side helped get him a bit more excited!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Breea, sorry bubs is giving you grief so early on Lol! In all seriousness though, i bet baby has moved position he/she could very well be snuggled into the placenta cubby, dopplers are good for piece of mind though, i borrowed my friends, il probs give it back to her next week after our scan on Tuesday :thumbup: ive only just started feeling things this past week but not constant & def no routine! Ooh what dates your 20wk scan on??


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, your gp will probs pass details on & you'll be contacted by the Midwife, unless your Dr specialises in this field.. :)


----------



## campn

Claire and Bree I can't believe you ladies get to find out the gender so soon! I'm a little bit jealousl normally :p


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I was talking to a nurse this morning and she said that I would have to contact a midwife. Basically choose my favorite. At this point (since I still have to wait for 3 weeks) I feel like I am totally on my own with the pregnancy as in no doctor support... I know it's early but I feel like I am missing out? Does that make sense? Ha-ha :shrug: can you tell I am a first timer...
Hormones kicking up?


----------



## pacificlove

Wohoo, I have a first midwife appointment on the 22nd. She sounded really friendly on the phone. I am excited.
Sorry, I don't have anyone else to share this with besides hubby, and I know you understand. :)


----------



## campn

Pacific- I understand what you mean hun but you're definitely not missing out! Early on there isn't much fun scans or tests so the appointments are really not that interesting at all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, your baby is so precious!!!!!

Sorry on my phone and only spot checking. Sucker for ultrasound pics lol 

Tmi I let SO do inappropriate things to me (what else is new) to coerce him into sex and my ass hasn't stopped bleeding like a lot for two days =\. I have bled a day but not two. Should I see my pcp?


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- I say call the Dr. I've never been through any of that but if it's out of the ordinary for you to bleed like that for more than a day I would go in. I can just about guarantee that it will not be the weirdest thing they have ever seen. 

Although I do think that it's pretty crappy he won't have sex with you unless you bribe him I will stay out of your business lol. But seriously get checked out. It's better than waiting and find out something is bad wrong.

Nothing new to report here just wishing the week was over so I could be on spring break lol


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, you are probably so right and I am paranoid. I have been skipping over to first tri and a few ppl were talking about 5/6 week scans.. Say what? And I am over here waiting until 8?
Now that I am seeing the midwife in less then 2 weeks I feel better.:blush:
I missed your picture.. My phone doesn't seem to show me all pictures.

Dobs, maybe just a slight tear. Is it a heavy bleed?


----------



## TexasRider

Pacific. My doctor won't even schedule an appointment for a new preggo appointment until you are 8 weeks along. And you get an ultrasound then too to check for viability-heartbeat etc.


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Ah Breea, sorry bubs is giving you grief so early on Lol! In all seriousness though, i bet baby has moved position he/she could very well be snuggled into the placenta cubby, dopplers are good for piece of mind though, i borrowed my friends, il probs give it back to her next week after our scan on Tuesday :thumbup: ive only just started feeling things this past week but not constant & def no routine! Ooh what dates your 20wk scan on??

Im in the process of switching Drs so I font knack when it'll be. I still have an appt for the 30th with mh old dr but I'm sure I'll be with my new one before then. They'll call me this week to schedule, just waiting for my records to get faxed over to them. 



campn said:


> Claire and Bree I can't believe you ladies get to find out the gender so soon! I'm a little bit jealousl normally :p

Claire gets to find out soon! I'm team green so I still have 23 weeks to find out! You only have 2 months so you'll know before I do.


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> Campn, you are probably so right and I am paranoid. I have been skipping over to first tri and a few ppl were talking about 5/6 week scans.. Say what? And I am over here waiting until 8?
> Now that I am seeing the midwife in less then 2 weeks I feel better.:blush:
> I missed your picture.. My phone doesn't seem to show me all pictures.
> 
> Dobs, maybe just a slight tear. Is it a heavy bleed?

My dr doesn't do scans at 5-6 weeks. In think it adds added stress if you don't see a heartbeat right away. I had mine at 8 weeks too and I think that's the norm is there are no immediate issues. It is hard to wait though because we want to know everything is ok the day we get a bfp!


----------



## campn

Dobby- if it's getting pretty bad I'd call the doctor just in case, you want to avoid getting an infection or anything like that. Hopefully it stops soon! 

Pacific- I regret going for a scan at almost 6 weeks cause we saw nothing and I was worried sick! With DS my first scan was at almost 9 weeks and that was so much better cause we could see a big baby, hear heartbeat and just so much more assuring!


Bree- I admire your strong will! Today I asked DH if he'd want to wait and we both don't have it in us. I must not be the most patient person!


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Campn, your baby is so precious!!!!!
> 
> Sorry on my phone and only spot checking. Sucker for ultrasound pics lol
> 
> Tmi I let SO do inappropriate things to me (what else is new) to coerce him into sex and my ass hasn't stopped bleeding like a lot for two days =\. I have bled a day but not two. Should I see my pcp?

Sorry to laugh but lol, inappropriate things.. You could have a rip or a hemeroid maybe? If it's that much I would probably go get it checked out. I hope it stops soon.


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, team yellow although I think dh wants to find out. I'll try to be strong, ha-ha but then I have no patience, not sure how that will go yet.

If all goes to plan, I'll be 7 weeks when I see her. 

Thanks for the reassurances!! I feel better now that I have talked to the midwife, she gave me two websites to check out in the meantime.

And I forgot what else I was going to write...


----------



## DobbyForever

I do get hemorrhoids every now and then. Hahaha. But yeah, it's actually bled enough to get on my underwear today. Not a lot. But every time I wipe there is bright red blood and a fair amount. Like more than spotting but less than light bleeding.

As for bribing him, I respect that he isn't ready to have vaginal sex. He is still traumatized from the loss (seeing the heartbeat then it being dead the next REALLY f*ed him up). TMI!!!!

Spoiler
I just hated not pleasing him so tbh it was like mouth or butt take your pick, but one way or another I'm gonna make you finish hahaha. I didn't actually want or anticipate vaginal bd, but it did happen.

Also, sorry I haven't been keeping up. It's report card season and just lots of meetings at work. Crazy.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- I have a funny story about anal sex!

The first time I did it with SO we didn't use lube and he went in way too fast and it hurt like HELL and I was like OW GET IT OUT and he pulled out way too fast and I went to the bathroom to try to check the damage and I was at the bathroom door when I felt like I was going to pass out... I called to him "I think I'm going to pass out" and then sat down so I wouldn't hit my head. Then I passed out. I like, dreamt we were having a conversation. In reality, he was calling to me asking if I was ok. I came to and was fine after. Vasovagal response I believe? Anyway. Since then we've tried it a few more times but it's always so uncomfortable and it hurts and tbh I'm so tight there that although it feels good for him, sometimes due to the extreme tightness he can't keep it up :rofl:


----------



## campn

I'm loving the turn this thread took! 

Dobby do you enjoy it!? You know you can private message me the answer to that! :p


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG SHAE!!!! I love you!!!! Best. Story. Ever.

Campn, I PMed you just cause I feel like one day I'm gonna say something and the BnB mods are gonna be like, "Dobby, clean that shit up." LITERALLY!!! HAHAHA GET IT?! cuz shit comes from your butt hahahaha


----------



## campn

HAHAHAHAHA!! I seriously just laughed out so hard!!! 

You know I'm so that way, like I used to be like "should I say that?" And now I'm like "what the heck let's see what happens." 

I like to be just as shocked to the things that come out of my mouth as the person listening to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah! See though, it helps that we don't all actually know each other IRL so I can talk to y'all like I talk to my inner circle. My fear is one day someone from my work is going to be like, "Hey... are you DobbyForever?" lol Like I have had legit nightmares about it


----------



## campn

Dobs I've thought about that too! Or someone from Facebook like friends or family ends up on here and read all the awful things I've said! 
(If my inlaws could see the things I've said about them!)

Maybe I shouldn't put my real picture on here!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahahahaha!!!!! 
"cuz shit comes from your butt"


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah campn yeah you're brave. I'm sure it's fine. I don't mind attaching the occasional pic with my face in it, but yeah not about to make my profile pic my face. i like the mask. :)

Greenie, glad you are amused by my crazy.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, you made me laugh so hard. 
I rarely give in to anal although it is very pleasurable once we do it. I use that card when I want something big. Ha-ha

I have to say, vaginal bd has been super awesome this weekend. And ended up sore afterward but it was so worth it.


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Cb, I was talking to a nurse this morning and she said that I would have to contact a midwife. Basically choose my favorite. At this point (since I still have to wait for 3 weeks) I feel like I am totally on my own with the pregnancy as in no doctor support... I know it's early but I feel like I am missing out? Does that make sense? Ha-ha :shrug: can you tell I am a first timer...
> Hormones kicking up?

In the UK we go see the Dr & they send details to Mat hosp & then we get contacted by a midwife, the Dr doesnt really do anything to do with the pregnancy, is there anyway you can read up or chat with the midwives & then go from there hun? I had to ask my sister what i should do when i fell pg with Riley as i was all in the unknown lol! 

P.S dont think hormones ever quite return to normal after, i cry at everything now pregnant or not haha!


----------



## claireybell

ahhh Dobs sorry your butt hurts hun:hugs: i think maybe a tear or internal haemmiroids been aggrivated they can bleed lots, def go to drs & get it looked at but OH MY!!! I not one to want to indulge in the butt lol my SO always mentions it but no! 

'Because shit cums out my butt' comment :rofl: literally just floored me hahaaa!! (sorry)


----------



## Flueky88

Oh poor Dobby. I would say probably a tear. You could call your dr if it continues or gets heavier. I'd probably drink Miralax to soften things so it doesn't irritate any further. 

Pacific, I wouldn't feel too bad about the dr thing. Like they said they don't really do anything until 8 weeks unfortunately. 

Greenie hope you enjoyed your spa day.

J, hope you get over the AF blues soon.


----------



## shaescott

Yo J, have some anti-AF Blues, check out my funny story at the bottom of pg 859 :rofl:

One time SO told me his butt (hole) wouldn't stop itching and his mom said it was hemorrhoids. :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Ok but my temp this morning though!!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Crazy temp Shae- im not sure how having the Iud in affects your Temos but maybe it does?

To chime in on last night convo I don't think I could ever do anal... I just know it would really freaking hurt and my husband doesn't ever mention it so I guess he's not into that sort of thing?

Anyway on the TTC front my temp took a big jump up today. Fingers crossed that's it's the start of something good!


----------



## pacificlove

claireybell said:
 

> pacificlove said:
> 
> 
> Cb, I was talking to a nurse this morning and she said that I would have to contact a midwife. Basically choose my favorite. At this point (since I still have to wait for 3 weeks) I feel like I am totally on my own with the pregnancy as in no doctor support... I know it's early but I feel like I am missing out? Does that make sense? Ha-ha :shrug: can you tell I am a first timer...
> Hormones kicking up?
> 
> In the UK we go see the Dr & they send details to Mat hosp & then we get contacted by a midwife, the Dr doesnt really do anything to do with the pregnancy, is there anyway you can read up or chat with the midwives & then go from there hun? I had to ask my sister what i should do when i fell pg with Riley as i was all in the unknown lol!
> 
> P.S dont think hormones ever quite return to normal after, i cry at everything now pregnant or not haha!Click to expand...

Cb, I am happy to have found a midwife, we live in a small island and so does she. I had a quick chat with her yesterday and set up an appointment with her. It's 2 weeks away. She also gave me two websites to check out in the meantime. 
Here in Canada a midwife is basically a lot of roles combined. They have hospital rights etc. Unless there are complications they are allowed to do everything. Even epidurals.. I am hoping to avoid doctors

She mentioned home birth or hospital birth. I gotta think now. Ha-ha I know hubby would freak out about the thought of home birth right now.


----------



## shaescott

Texas- I think it depends on the person, but it can make your temps pretty crazy. However, it's good to get into the practice of doing it every morning, even if the data won't tell me anything for a while. I think my temp was so crazy low cuz I had 7.5 consecutive hours of sleep, much more than usual. My highest temps were when I got very little sleep before temping. I set an alarm for 5:50 am but I keep waking up at 5:30 on my own... It's like my body is training itself to temp :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I take me temp every morning at 530 but now I wake up every morning at 520. My body knows it's time to wake up now. Lol 

We're in the airport waiting to get on our first plane. I'm excited to go home. But not excited to be truck shopping this weekend. They found DHs truck and it's a mess (as expected) if they don't total it DH doesn't want it anymore so we're still buying a new truck one way or the other.


----------



## pacificlove

Good luck truck shopping!

Speaking of ahopping, I have to do that today. There is literally no food in the house and I have drawn a blank on what I should get. And I have the mil coming on Sunday!

Texas: when dh and I met, anal was totally of the table. I would have considered, but he was 100% against any butt stuff. I think it took one crazy night of alcohol and porn to open that can. We made the mistake of not enough lube (ouch) but went back a few days later. Lol. Then we also uses toys. Ha-ha 
Sorry, if that was tmi


----------



## pacificlove

Where has j been?


----------



## shaescott

Not sure where J is. Come back J! We miss you!

I'm curious as to the political affiliations in this thread but I don't want to start any arguments so I'm gonna make an anonymous poll in here if I can. Not sure if you can do that in a reply but I'll see if I can.


----------



## shaescott

Crap I can't do it. Poo.


----------



## shaescott

Well, if you guys wanna make your own little post saying which USA presidential candidate you would prefer and why, that would be cool. Try to think about the ideal president rather than who you think can actually win.

NON-USA PEOPLE CAN REPLY TOO!


----------



## campn

Shae- I think I read politics weren't allowed on BnB so I'm not sure what you can and can't do.


----------



## shaescott

Campn- crap I didn't know that. I'll have to check the rules. SORRY BnB!!!!


----------



## shaescott

I'm not seeing anything on politics in general. You're supposed to stay on topic but this thread is general chatter to get through the TWW and TTC stuff, so I think non-TWW stuff is ok? Apparently non-ethical terminations are not allowed to be discussed outside of certain forums, which I understand. (Don't hate me BnB I'm just telling people the rules, not arguing them!). However politics, I didn't see. I just read through it. If someone else reads through it and finds something, please tell me! I don't wanna break the rules and get in trouble!


----------



## shaescott

But if politics are allowed I think we need to just state our opinion and not comment on anyone else's, because we don't want to start arguments of course.


----------



## shaescott

Actually I can use "contact us" and ask about that!


----------



## claireybell

Great news on the Midwife Pacific :thumbup: 

MrsG that was only a mini break to caribbean then.. Boo! Still, i would love a mini break haha! Was hubbys truck stolen or something?? When you say they found it..

Shae what kind of poll you thinking? Ive seen BnB polls but nothing other than the topical, i hate general politics uhhhh!

Your temp drop this morning was huuuuuuge


----------



## shaescott

CB- my temp went down 2 whole degrees! How crazy is that?! Stupid IUD!

As for the poll, I don't wanna start a new thread for a poll and you can't do polls within threads. So I was just thinking everyone makes a little post in this thread stating their ideal presidential candidate for the US presidency, like, who of the current candidates would you prefer, even if you think (or know) they won't/can't win.


----------



## Flueky88

Texas awesome temp jump. Fx for you.

Greenie, I hate to hear about DH'S truck. That's really awful. 

Shae I couldn't find anything that said it was restricted but I don't like to talk politics. I take after my dad on keeping my choice secret. People can get very heated about politics and religion. I try to shy away from conflict :) sorry. Also, wow holy temp drop.


----------



## shaescott

Flueky- I understand. I don't like heated conflicts either. You definitely shouldn't feel obligated to tell us your choice. Would you be offended if people simply wrote in one post who they preferred and we aren't allowed to reply to or shun anyone's choices? I don't want you to feel uncomfortable here.


----------



## claireybell

I never vote or anything, think ive only ever voted once & that was when i turned 18 lol!

Flueks your on CD8 already!! Hope you have ovulation again very soon on thid cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, I have no problem if the others want to share their choice. It won't bother me one bit :)

CB , I know it's gone fast. I'm having some allergies right now and hoping it won't develop into anything worse. I'm expecting to O around CD 26-28 although an earlier O would be fine with me hehe

Pacific I think DH would die if I chose home birth. There is an excellent hospital in the area that I hope to deliver when the day comes. Honestly I'm not sure if there are any midwives around here


----------



## claireybell

I have fingers crossed for a much earlier ovulation for you Flueky :) oh noo.. Hope the Allergies arent serious ones? 

I think id be too scared to have a home birth even if it was my first baby, the thought of natural birth terrifies me & i know il need drugs of some kind if i do decide on a vbac ha ha!


----------



## shaescott

I once had a very brief discussion on the home or hospital dilemma. SO wants me somewhere with medical professionals, as he's worried something will go wrong, and if I'm at home I won't be able to get help fast enough. I've convinced him about a birth center (staffed with midwives instead of doctors), but I'll have to see if there even are any around here. We also could move before then. I like the option of a birth center because midwives are less jumpy than doctors, and less likely to turn to c-section too quickly. Midwives also don't try to shove epidurals and pain meds down your throat, they'll (usually) support you if you wanna try natural. Anyway, at this point it will be a birth center or hospital, not home. I wish I could do it at home but I do like the option of an epidural if I realize I can't handle it, and the medical people in case of an emergency. But I swear to god if they bring medical students in I will flip lol, at least for my first child. My first birth, I want to be in a quiet, dark-ish room. I've found that music does not help my pain, it actually just annoys me. So that sucks.


----------



## Flueky88

CB, just that annoying post nasal drip causing a scratchy throat and just kinda "bleh" nothing too serious. Yeah, I'm thinking I'll definitely have to have pain meds. I'm a bit of a wus. Thank you, early O is always great. I'm just trying to be calm and not stress about O delaying it even further.


----------



## campn

I haven't really decided who I'm voting for as things are still not very clear so I honestly don't know. I do know who I don't want though! 

Flu- Yuck for allergies! I've lots of skin allergies so I'm always breaking out in hives over anything! Hope you ovulate early or at least on time!

I've thought about giving birth at a birthing center but I can't do the home birth thing. They require you to buy all the supplies and keep the house as clean and sterile as a hospital and I can't do that with a kid at home! Also I like my drugs :p


----------



## Flueky88

Thankfully my skin isn't too bad sensitive but I get all the upper respiratory junk. I'm just praying and hoping for no houses with a million cats or smoking in the home.

I remember during my OB rotation in nursing we stopped at a birthing center near Knoxville it was really neat. Oh and congrats on plum :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- hubs truck was stolen! They found it but his new rims and tires(bought a month ago) are gone, his stereo, dha broken, both doors broken, Window, and one of the tire rods are broken. It's a joy but the best part is my moms keys were in it (now gone) her onto pair from after he dropped us off at the airport. My spare keys were in it. And they have our address from the registration so I have to get my car re-keyed and my mom has to get new keys. Oh and our garage door opener was in it so we have to get a new one and it has to be programmed differently than the last so they can't get it. 

As for politics, I have an opinion but I rarely say because of people's stron views.


----------



## shaescott

Wow, I can't believe his truck was stolen! Who would do that?

Ok it seems nobody wants to disclose their opinion (which is fine) so I guess we won't do the one post opinion thing. Probably better anyway, just in case.


----------



## pacificlove

I don't think I'll choose home birth. We are located on a small island, so if anything goes wrong, I'll have to wait for an ambulance to take me onto the ferry. Actually the midwife as the right to jump to the front of the ferry line up like an ambulance does.if you just happen to miss a ferry, it would take up to 1 1/2 to get across with wait times. So I think at this time I am more comfortable to go to the hospital while I am comfortable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for the midwife, PL!

Greenie, glad you enjoyed your mini vk!

I have to second Flueks, I don't talk politics other than with SO and family.


----------



## pacificlove

What dobby said about politics. And even with family it can get heated. Ha-ha

Dobs: I am really excited about being able to have a midwife here. It keeps the doctor away unless there are complications, however if complications resolve care is handed back over the the mw. Can't wait for the 22nd now when we get to meet her.
Hubby is coming along to the appointment. I gave him 2 options. #1 you come or 2 you come. Ha-ha. The appointment interferes with his work ... He said his boss wasn't too happy but gave him the time off.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> CB- hubs truck was stolen! They found it but his new rims and tires(bought a month ago) are gone, his stereo, dha broken, both doors broken, Window, and one of the tire rods are broken. It's a joy but the best part is my moms keys were in it (now gone) her onto pair from after he dropped us off at the airport. My spare keys were in it. And they have our address from the registration so I have to get my car re-keyed and my mom has to get new keys. Oh and our garage door opener was in it so we have to get a new one and it has to be programmed differently than the last so they can't get it.
> 
> As for politics, I have an opinion but I rarely say because of people's stron views.

Oh christ i dunno how i missed your post about this but omg!!! Lil bast***ds! Hope they get caught & get whats coming to them! So sorry for all the shitty hassle it causes MrsG! :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

If i was your hubs Pacific id of told my boss to stick it! The boss will love it when he wants to take his Paternity leave then ha ha! My SO hasnt been to any of my apts or scans this time, work apparently, hes self employed & money in jobs & stuff needing finishing as weathers been pooper!! It pisses me off! But hes adament hes coming next Tuesday, if he doesnt, i wont find out the sex of baby just to annoy him Lol!

Dobby, did you see a Dr yet? Hope the bleeding stopped or is minimal now.. :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Good plan CB! 
Gosh , seems like we just found out you were expecting last week ;)


----------



## shaescott

Ugh I'm annoyed. I accidentally sat up before I took my temp. Merg.


----------



## claireybell

Oh dear Shae lol! Least its just practising getting into routine for taking it when you need to, although, going by how fertile you say you guys are hopefully you wont need temp tracking & fall pg straight away :thumbup: :)

I know, its hone so fast Pacific, first few weeks dragged esp with sickness :sick: but flew by after.. It'll slooooooow down after 20-25wks no doubt zzzZ!

Ooh how did you tell hubby? Did you kinda just blurt it out in excitement? Lol - i did with Riley hahaa


----------



## claireybell

J... Where art thal J?? Hope your ok..


----------



## claireybell

And Gigs.. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific, yes that would be bad having to wait for the ferry because things can go bad fast and need prompt attention. I'm not trying to scare anyone but just saying the possibility. Glad DH is going to appt with you :)

CB, ah, that stinks about him not going with you but that so funny you threatening him if he doesn't go to this one. I want DH at mine, he likes going with me to any appt so I don't think that'll be a problem.


Shae, it happens. Sunday I couldn't find it on my table. It was under the bed so I was like no point in temping this morning.


----------



## claireybell

Haha i know, i havent even told him i wont find out sex if he isnt there either so that'll be cherry ontop Lol! He went to 1 midwife apt & both scans with Riley but none so far this time, he likes listening to the heartbeat on doppler though so thats good :) showing some interest ha!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB- OMG can't believe u get to find out sex on Tuesday! Im so jealous! ... Im 100% going private at 16 weeks this time, I don't know how I managed to wait the full 20w with my last 2, ur almost half way there! Congrats it will fly by! When are you due? X


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Keeps :)

Due 30th July eeee! 4.5 months holy f**k!! I managed the wait last time so i can do it again ha ha! Plus, i have 2 more scans after the 20wk for a ttc study i am on! They switch them to 3/4D aswell 

How you feeling? Your now a lil Raspberry awww.. Anything symptomatic..my sickness had not long kicked in by 8 wks


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh of course nothing can go to plan for me. My daughter came down with a really terrible sounding cough that's been keeping her awake at night and we are due for surgery on Monday. So we have an appointment today to make sure things are ok. At this point all I can do is hope that she's ok and can still have surgery Monday. Otherwise it will be several weeks till we can reschedule. 

On the TTC front I am halfway through my TWW! By this time next week I will either see the temp drop of death or I will be pregnant. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JLM73

Friggin BnB is being an ass
And I have spent 25 kmins trying to simply say I have a sore lower back.


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- I CANT wait to see what you're having! I'm sooo excited for you. 

Texas- sorry about your daughter. Hopefully she can still have the surgery. Thinking of you! 


Afm- home safe & sound from my mini vacation! It was actually the perfect amount of time for me. Plus I don't go back to work until Monday so I'm still on vacation! My temp this morning was 97.18 which compared to last month is pre-o so I'm hoping I haven't yet! Being really optimistic. And once I ov hubs will be doing his SA! Unless nothing by cd 20, then I'll just have him do it.


----------



## claireybell

J :wave: 

Bless you.. BnB keeps being a twerp for me going reeeeally slow uhhh! Is it accident related? Or just reeally sore :hugs: hope you have some strong drugs to ease the pain X


----------



## claireybell

Thanks MrsG :) im trying not to think about it so it comes around quickly ha ha!! 

How long were you at your mini break for? Any tan? .. Im sooooo itching for some lovely warm weather, im a sun god Lol!! Does hubbys SA need to be done after so many days of 'bd'ing' or at anypoint of the cycle?

Sorry your daughter is poorly Tex, hopefully it'll pass in a couple of days so no re-scheduling for Op! Cant believe your 7dpo already!!! Fx'd for you this cycle ;)


----------



## claireybell

& J not long for you until next Ovulation hehee :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- it was 4 days. I'm the whitest shade of white there is! I had to tan every day for a month to not be the same color as my dress. lol so I'm tan for me, not a normal tan haha! 
As far as the SA goes. We have to have 2-3 days of no sex before. 

J- I missed your reply. Hope your back gets better soon!


----------



## campn

Hello J!!

Tex- Sorry about your DD, it's very stressful when they're in pain and can't sleep I hope she gets some relief. 

Speaking of tans last night I had a dream that both my sisters were so tan and I was so jealous. I'm naturally this pale-ish tan but whenever the sun really kicks in I like to sit outside and get a proper tan I miss that. When I'm not too tan I just look reddish in the face and it's not attractive. 

Also I'm starting to think I'm having a girl cause I've been breaking out all over my chin and jaw line. With DS I had skin that looked like fairies licked off with glitter! 

I heard girls make you ugly while boys make you prettier and I definitely felt pretty with DS.


----------



## TexasRider

The dr said all was good for surgery to just allergies and to take allergy meds and dimetap dm. I am so glad cause she needs this surgery to help make her feel totally better. And yeah I'm halfway through my wait!!


----------



## shaescott

J! We missed you!

Texas- I'm glad your DD can get the surgery she needs. Poor thing. Your chart is looking good! Hopefully the little dip today was implantation?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- so happy she can have her surgery!! I'm sure it'll make her feel so much better. 

Below for your viewing pleasure and line porn addicts is my opk from today with diluted urine. It's negative but hoping it turns positive today or tomorrow. If it's similar to last month then I'll have a super short surge.
Ps. This is Much darker than normal. Usually there's barely a second line.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs, get on that Pogo stick! 

Texas, glad to hear your daughter still has the green light for Monday. 
When will we see your pee sticks?

J, thanks for checking in. I miss reading your posts :) 

AFM: I visited hubby yesterday, but because I came late in the day I didn't get my booty call. Thinking back, I should have stayed the night, the drive back was terrible. What normally takes 1 1/2 hours took me 2 1/2. Then on Wednesday there is no 10pm ferry so had to wait an extra hour for the 11pm ferry. Ugh

I have had a few moments of dry heaving but no real sickness yet. I totally expect full on sickness to set in in another week or 2 :( and the broccoli that came with my dinner just stank last night. Haha


----------



## TexasRider

Pacific- im not testing until AF doesn't show. In fact I don't even have any tests other than a digital in my house at the moment. Lol my chart is slightly different than my previous months. The past 2 months I got a dip at 6dpo and this month I had a rise. So who knows. It would be nice if it was implantation but I will know in a week!


----------



## Flueky88

J sorry to hear about your back. I hope it gets better soon. Did you have an accident? I'm nosy

Greenie, I'm not tan either lol. My pic is when I had tanned to go to Disney so I wouldn't burn or have you use sunscreen lol your opk looks like it's on the right track especially if diluted. Your temp is definitely a preO temp I'd say.

Campn, your skin is so clear and pretty. I like that description of it when you were prego with DH that really made me lol

Texas sorry to hear about DD not feeling well. Glad it's just allergies though and nothing worse.

Pacific, soon I bet you'll have lots of symptoms. I wonder if you'll crave anything? DH says I will either love chocolate more or hate it.


----------



## pacificlove

I am one of those pale people too... I can get a little bit of a tan but the last few years I haven't even worn shorts or skirts.. Either because not allowed at work or too many mosquitoes and blackflies at my home. I have high hopes for our new home and me getting a tan again.

Fluky: you are probably so right.. I had 2 naps yesterday. :blush: one in the lobby at dh work (ops, but that couch was so soft and comfy, ha-ha and I had over an hour to wait) and then another while waiting for the ferry in the driver seat of my truck. Rofl


----------



## claireybell

Campn - skin licked of glitter hahaa i love that!! You look flawless in your pics hun & im sure you look lovely off camera aswell! 

Im very fair skinned, typical english Rose as they say.. Although i do tan but need to spend a good few hrs in the sun! Your skin tans easier when pg ladies woop!! I had lovely shoulder freckles aswell with Riley :)


----------



## pacificlove

Sweet! Tanning here I come, lol or what I can get

Texas, that is a good plan. Although I had a number of cheapies I forgot to use fmu on the days where af could have shown. So I used second and there was something outside of the timeframe... Finally when af was a day late (judging by the longest cycle I've had in the last year) I remembered fmu and it turned bfp right away. Squinters are tough because you really want to see that line if it's there or not. ;)


----------



## shaescott

I don't tan well either. I'm very much Caucasian, with my ancestors originating from England, Scotland, Ireland, Germany, and (French) Canada. Possibly a little bit of Scandinavian? Not sure. I'm just going by what my parents have told me. I generally don't burn really badly, I've only had 1 or 2 painful burns in my whole life. I also tend to get freckles across my nose and under my eyes from the sun. SO loves those freckles, he thinks they're super cute.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I think everyone who has freckles hates them. I personally love them on women. 

J or all they with any medical background. Does anyone know about thyroid and thyroid stimulating hormone?


----------



## Flueky88

TSH indicates if your thyroid is hyper or hypoactive. Can cause issues with ttc but I've read there is treatment. I believe campn mentioned she had thyroid issues.


----------



## Flueky88

If hypoactive tend to be tired, weight gain. Hyperactive is the opposite


----------



## mrs.green2015

Let me give some more detail... 
Below are my results from my 3 thyroid tests. 


July 2015: 3.34
March 2nd: 3.79
March 4th: 3.24

Basically my regular doctor did the test in July and it was within normal levels. At my doctor anything below 5 is considered normal. Now that we're going to a fertility specialist she required a ton of testing before the appointment. When it came back on the 2nd as "normal-high" she requested more test which included another thyroid stimulating hormone test. I haven't met with the doctor yet and won't until after DHs SA next week but I was just thinking about it and became curious. I shoul also mention she did test for an autoimmune disease and I'm fairly certain that came back normal with no autoimmune issues. I say I'm fairly certain because they email results and it came back >10 and normal is >35.


----------



## campn

Green- I think you're definitely on the higher side which means you're leaning more towards hypothyroid, which is basically your thyroid not prouducing enough hormones. Mine are now 0.65 which is very good for being in the first trimester but I'm on medication. Before medication they were 1.9 which is still normal but my doctor wanted to be on the safe side as it can lead to miscarriage. 

The high numbers can definitely lead to not ovulating especially if it's sudden change. Your doctor wouldn't prescribe meds unless you were 4-5 I think but I recommend you get a thyroid health supplement, I bought mine off amazon and took them the month of my BFP so I think they must have helped.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: thyroid issues I think can wreak more havoc then we realize... I can not remember what my mom's exact issues were a few years back, but her symptoms ranged from mood swings to weight gain. With medication she was able to control it again and eventually was able to wean off the meds.

Shae, I have freckles, I get more the more sun exposure I get. Ha-ha, I don't mind them but I also bjrn...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! I'm getting less and less nervous about the FS and more and more excited! I just don't want to stop bding so DH can do his SA. Lol 

Campn- I don't think I'm going buy supplements just yet. I want to see what the doc says.


----------



## campn

Green- Eat food rich with selenium and iodine! They're basically what's in those supplements which are very good for your thyroid! Brazilian nuts are one example!


----------



## shaescott

Pacific and Green- I actually like my freckles. They're a light sprinkle in just the right place. I have a few dark freckles, but not there. I have one on my cheek and a few on my arms. I actually have a freckle on one of my areolas :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Morning ya'll :)

I remember taking an Sea Kelp supplement which is mega high in Iodine a month or so begore i went on holiday years ago as it great for hair nail growth but it can help with thyroid issues aswell, i gained just over half a stone EEK!!! My weight was fine but my hair & nails grew like mad lol! I stopped taking it & then the weight just disapeared again! It was very bizarre! 

Im very excited for you MrsG hehee get jigging ;)

I LOVE freckles but i only randomly get them on my shoulders & not every summer though, i dont have them on my face or anything :( SO is fair & covered in them esp in summer, both my sisters & mum have them, i get my skin from my Dad with no freckles boo! Was really hoping Riley would get them, erm NO!! Not a single one! *sigh* maybe this one will ha ha


----------



## dawnky1983

Grrr. Cd1 again for me with only a 9 day LP. Not impressed at all and a wee bit worried! Obviously O'ing isn't a prob, just what comes after. Pooh.
Hope all you ladies are well, it's nearly springtime so hopefully that brings a wave of BFPs for those of us still waiting!xx


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie they are in normal range but I'm not sure if they have a different range for ttc or not. I wouldn't stress about it right now. 

Freckles, I'm dark enough that I don't get them in the summer. I guess it's my Indian heritage that helps with that; I don't have a lot but enough.


----------



## TexasRider

Dawnky- try taking some extra B6. My first ovulating cycle after my long one only had a 10 day LP. I started with b6 and vitamin c (can't remember why on the C) but anyway my LP the next month was 14 days. Now im not sure if the B6 did the trick or my body just regulated on its own but still. Check it out and see. It has to be like at least 100mg B6. My b complex I was already taking only had like 4.5mg 

Temp was steady this AM. In a week I will either have AF or I will be pregnant. Today is the last day of school for a week! Yay!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Dawnky sorry period showed up mega early!! But def give the vit B Complex a try :thumbup: 

B complex is great for the Skin aswell, i used to take it in my younger days when i had problem skin & my pee would look radioactive :rofl: i think its b6 or b12 which makes your pee really yellow? I get it when i eat Peas aswell Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dawnky..I do agree with the other girls, try to regulate your cycles with some supplements.. Sorry af showed :hugs:


----------



## dawnky1983

Thanks for the support girls, def have the AF blues today!! Will be looking into the vitamins for sure. Although I suspect it's me that's a bit faulty does anyone have an opinion on the male fertility tests?
And fingers crossed for a BFP Texas x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Daw- my hubs took it a long time ago. It gave me some reassurance but it doesn't tell you much. Just posits or negative.


----------



## Flueky88

Dawn, I agree I've heard about be lengthening the luteal phase. The other semen analysis kits I've heard good and bad. I think I read they don't differentiate good morphology, motility, etc. So it's not completely accurate. I'll request he get one from the Dr if no luck soon.


----------



## shaescott

I am having major intestinal issues... Diarrhea that's suuuper loud and I can feel it in my rectum, churning... So gross.


----------



## shaescott

Normally diarrhea that I get has some texture still but this is hardly even liquid, it just colors the toilet water brown... Sorry for the tmi but I've been having weird diarrhea on and off for over a week...


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think I may have ovulated yesterday. My OPKs are lighter now and I'm pretty dry 'down there'. So I either ovulated yesterday or geared up and didn't. Who knows.


----------



## shaescott

Greenie- maybe you did. I hope so! Unless you didn't get in any BDing, in which case I hope not lol. My temp was a lot higher this am but I got like 2 hours of sleep so I discarded it.


----------



## DobbyForever

My opk could not be more positive lol. But the ass won't bd!!!! I wore his favorite lingerie to bed, poured beer all night, made coffee, gave him a bj, used the sexy voice... Nothing!!!! Cuidkyxigchktuzticho
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hi ladies x 

CB- omg how exciting! Are you starting to feel more human again now ur half way there? I feel surprisingly fine?! With my youngest daughter I was dying by 6 weeks, couldn't keep water down etc, this time I haven't puked once? And feel fine when out and about, until I get home feel a little queasy (think im sensitive to the smell of my plug in air freshners, the thouhjt of them makes me want to puke!) but so far, so good! ... Aww wow that's good ur im a study! How did u get in for that? We're u offered it? Xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry dob! That's so frustrating. Hugs.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg DObs! They are the most positive positives I have ever seen! Do you always get them that strong? The middle one is so dark there's almost no C line?!! I always used IC OPK tests, and my Line was always stronger Than the C but not by much, nothing like yours! I admire your determination! And cunningness (beer flowing lol) SO used to piss me off, so for months we'd have no sex, apart from the 4 days leading up to OV, I'd watch his crappy TV, and be nice, only cos I wanted hanky panky lol x

I so hope you get in with a chance this month xx


----------



## claireybell

Ooh i wonder if you did Ov MrsG.. Would explain your sharp temp rise! Did you & hubbard get any jiggy jiggy in this week? 

Dobby wow those are boldly positive! Sorry SO is being a butt :( hope your 'other end' is doing lots better hun :hugs: 

Keeps, yeah feeling OK just quite tired at the moment & boobs still hurt, had a Bra fitting yesterday at Mothercare & my god.. A good size bigger & probs gonna get bigger Lol!! If you Google 'Nipper Study' princess anne, i wasnt offered it but i asked the dept if there was any pg studies as i did the Vit D Mavidos study when pg with Riley, its only in princess anne soton, new zealand & somewhere in singapore, from what i can gather its to see if gestational diabetes has anything to do with childhood obesity & if intervention with supplements when pg can help combat it.. I think Lol! 

Ooh you may be carrying a wee lil man then Keeps ;)

Sorry you feeling guff with runny bottom Shae.. Has SO or any family members been poorly at all??


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg you ladies keep me sane, thank you. :) hugs hugs

Keeps, my peak is always that strong. But I also tend to have high lh levels during non ovulatory phases as well in my opinion. So maybe that's why? Shrugs. I love that whole you're pissing me off but I'll play nice to get BD during O! Congrats on your raspberry!!!

Greenie, glad they are getting to the bottom of your body's idiosyncrasies and trying to help out! Sounds like campn has some solid advice :) I agree I think O happened for you! FXed you got your bd in!

Shae, so sorry about your tummy :(

CB, did I miss a sex reveal while I was drowning under report cards? I cannot remember when you were finding out. And thanks for asking bout me bum. It finally stopped bleeding right as I booked an appointment lol. Figures.

I only went back a page lol sorry I'm about to crawl back to bed. SO is working/ blasting music and it's my day off so I kind of want to just watch tv for a bit. Did some grading and now I want rest for an hour.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs your SO is not cooperative. Would he make a compromise of "first load" in the front and then reward him with the rear for a second round?

Mrs, get the jiggy jiggy going right now and you might still catch that egg!

MS is catching up with me.. Earlier then I thought it would as I am not even 6 weeks. Crackers and hummus dip for lunch


----------



## claireybell

Hey Dobs :) nah no baby gender reveal yet, its on Tuesday next week :thumbup: Monday il be taking guesses & bets from you all for the reveal on Tuesday ha ha!! Hope you got a good amt of grading done, have you finished work for the day now? Glad the botty is all good, typical about Drs apt lol


----------



## claireybell

Pacific bless you, if you can stomach it, anything Ginger related? Some pg vitamins have ginger supplement added which can help with sickness? Hope it passes in a few weeks for you..


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry PL :(. Agreed with ginger. I hate it but ginger ale helped. Ish. For me it was I could never be full or hungry or I got sick so I had to constantly snack on bland food. Blah. So happy for you though!!!

As for compromising, he won't even do anything. He says it's not fair to me to give him a bj when we won't have vaginal sex and anal is off the table because he feels guilty for tearing me. I'm so agitated. Lol. I know I can't rush him into sex but I am so insanely ready for it, and when we got together that was something we both we agreed that we have high drives and won't settle having infrequent sex. Fdbjksdbjkdbj. Whatever

I just checked in their homework for the week and sorted the paper. Too irritated with so to grade. Will grad them later.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Aahhh that opk line porn! It's so positive!! I'm sorry SO is being such a tease ugh! You should say okay fine I'll go get what I want else where :p jk that'll probably not help at all!

US moms, my son has never been in preschool and he's 3.5 now and Florida offers that free optional preschool at 4 years old so I'm hopefully enrolling him in it, do you know when they accept applications? I know these things fill up fast and can be competitive so I want to apply very early on if I can.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, he gave me permission to go get it elsewhere in the meanwhile. I just don't want it. I'm honestly getting really close though, which is the only reason I consider ending things. I feel like if you have the urge to have sex with another person then you shouldn't be in the relationship.

Do you mean transitional kindergarten? Or is it an actual preschool. In CA, transitional k registration is the same time as regular reg I believe.


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks cb, I hope it passes quickly too. Can't stand ginger on a non pregnant day tho ;)

Have you heard the old wives tale where the prediction goes by the mothers skin? With a boy you'd have glowing nice skin and "bad" skin with a girl as it takes away the beauty from mom. My Mexican friend says it's been true for her first 2, boy and a girl. She has a few more weeks to go to see if it's true with her 3rd pregnancy.


----------



## campn

Yeah Dobby I think it's the transitional kindergarten as they call it here voluntary pre-kindergarten and its for free. It starts in August I believe. 

I submitted an application just now and it went though so hopefully it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Thanks cb, I hope it passes quickly too. Can't stand ginger on a non pregnant day tho ;)
> 
> Have you heard the old wives tale where the prediction goes by the mothers skin? With a boy you'd have glowing nice skin and "bad" skin with a girl as it takes away the beauty from mom. My Mexican friend says it's been true for her first 2, boy and a girl. She has a few more weeks to go to see if it's true with her 3rd pregnancy.

I hate ginger aswell, pg or not gag! 

Ooh really? Keep us posted with gender ;) my skin us guff actually, blotchy, dry & odd spots! Clear as a bell with Riley! Are you swaying a particular gender or either?


----------



## DobbyForever

Transitional k is great. It's for kids who come into kinder on the younger side of things and are not developmentally ready for to be minders, but not so young they can't start school. It's basically kindergarten over two years. i highly recommend it. All three of the districts I have worked for have transitional k. The one I am in now takes it so seriously we have an actual SChOOL building just for transitional K.


----------



## claireybell

Camps DS will LOVE preschool! Its so cute when you go to collect them & there laughing & yabbering away with lil people of their own age awwww :hugs:


----------



## campn

Yeah he's gonna be the youngest in his class as the acceptance cut off is September first which is his birthday! I really hope he gets accepted as he and I desperately need it.


----------



## claireybell

Oh im sure he will, when will he start? You will love the freedom break Camps, sounds awful but its good to have own space a few hrs a week ;)


----------



## TexasRider

My daughter started head start this year at 3.5 years old. It's a government program for low income families and their children. But they also have to allow special Ed students in as well. Since my daughter was born with a major birth defect (you wouldn't know it know to look at her) and a speech issue she qualified for the program regardless of our income. She had learned so much and she will get to go next year too. I highly recommend preschool


----------



## pacificlove

Fingers crossed campn, hope she gets in! 

Cb I'll keep you posted. ;)
So my guess for you would be girl :D as for me, looking at the bd timing I am thinking boy, but I'll have to wait another ~35 weeks to know for sure. Haha


----------



## campn

Claire- I need and miss the freedom for sure! And I'll have a newborn at home so it'll be good to be just me and the baby at home for a few hours each day. I just already feel bad and guilty for baby #2 as he/she will never get the time and attention my first child got. 

Tex- I'm glad she learned so much! DS isn't interested in learning "school" stuff so I hope by 4 and pre-KG will help him be more interested. 

Oh I also wanted to say Claire my vote for you is girl too! I think J also guessed girl!


----------



## shaescott

I still remember little tidbits of kindergarten (quite a few actually) but not preschool. Where I grew up, we were in a small town that only qualified as suburban because it was so spread out, allowing for a higher population... Anyway, pretty much everyone went to preschool at age 4, it wasn't about need for extra help or about income or anything, everyone went. Then for kindergarten we had evaluations when registering, involving colored blocks lol.


----------



## campn

Shae- I also remember mine! Mine was in Egypt but at a British school, I was 6 when I started and they taught English and Arabic but at least I was old enough to handle two languages. 

I remember all the crafts we used to do and playing in our "garden" which is the lunch break but we called it garden time. Wish I was this small again.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad to hear the rectal bleeding stopped. Sorry about SO being stubborn. I really hope he can work through this soon for both your sakes. 

CB, I'm guessing girl :)

I never went to preK, I'm not real sure why. Probably being in Germany then moving back to AL and my parents divorcing. Just didn't have the time for that I guess.

Pacific, wow your hcg must be rising fast :)

Shae, hope you get to feeling better soon.

Greenie, oh I hope you got in some BD! I guess we will see how your temps go.

I can't remember anything else been a long day. So sorry if I missed someone.


----------



## Jezika

Cb - my guess for you is also girl. I was going to go with boy just to be different, but I defo sense girl. Then again, my senses suck. Also, I am SOOO glad you mentioned earlier about B6 or B12 making pee radioactive. I started taking a B complex recently and my pee practically glows in the dark. And actually... my CM is much more yellow too and I am wondering whether it's to do with that (I really doubt it's infection-related btw - absolutely no other symptoms).

Dobby - holy +ve OKP! I dream of OPKs like that. But bloody hell re: SO. Maybe it's time to consider some of J's suggested ninja moves. But on a serious note, I don't think you saw me write this earlier on in the thread 'cause it was when everyone was writing crazy amounts, but I was wondering whether you'd looked into couples therapy, and I also mentioned how I recently trained on a specific treatment protocol for couples where one (or both) members of the couple has PTSD. It's done some wonders for participants in our study, both in terms of treating PTSD and improving overall relationship satisfaction. I wonder if a skilled clinician near you could integrate the two components in a similar way.

Shae - I'm late to the game on your question about politics. I'm definitely happy to share my opinions and I definitely respect others' opinions, but I don't want to bring up the topic if others aren't game, so I'll send you a private message instead! I guess you could also post a link to an anonymous poll via survey monkey or something similar if you were really curious.

Mrs.G - you very well may have O'd! Do you test twice a day? If I hadn't tested twice a day last month, I would've completely missed my one positive OPK which didn't even look convincingly positive (but I definitely O'd).

AFM, no idea if I've O'd yet. I hope not; we've been lazy with the BDing. OPKs all have a line but are negative. I feel nauseous, yet I have to get up and go out for drinks with DH's coworkers even though I reeeeally don't want to. A client gave me some fried chicken to bring home and one of my asshole cats took it upon himself to go into my bag and tear into the chicken.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, where in Germany did you grow up? I did too and I only did kindergarten from age 4. I didn't think it was that common in Germany to do preK?


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific, I think we were around Bonn. I don't remember my childhood before the divorce. I think I suppressed my memories to protect myself to be honest. We flew there before I was a year old and moved back when I was 3 1/2 or so. My dad was in the Army and was stationed there. My brother did kindergarten over there though at an American school. I really wish I could remember more about it :(


----------



## DobbyForever

I remember nap time, house play, painting.... The playground. I loved kindergarten :).

CB, I vote girl! I got a boy vibe from the us in gender predictions, but I suck at those lol

Campn, do not feel bad. It's the nature of the beast. As long as you don't play favorites later it will all work out. I never resented my mom that she worked during my childhood but is a stay at home parent for my younger brothers. I'm sure DS will be too smitten with his SISTER and vice versa to give it any thought. Speaking of gender forum I got a girl vibe from yours but like I said I stink at them lol

Jez! Oh man I hate it when pets do that :(. We did couples therapy for a month (it was like $150/hr!) and got nowhere. The therapist was like you need to work on the sex issue, but we just went in circles so we are back to individual counsellors who both say I need to back off. I imagine you should see those positives soon for O. So he finished then 10 seconds later we DTD for a minute but he got nowhere near finishing. It is gym night so maybe his preworkout or post workout will give me hope but I doubt

Fluek, what is new in your life?

So SO worked himself up because I was being snarky and blah blah forgot my place blah blah so I gave him down there kisses expecting it would lead to sex but I forgot how much he likes them and when we haven't done it he finishes that way easily. He did give me about a minute of pity, don't be mad at me be before a full blown panic attack and pulled out then ran off downstairs


----------



## Flueky88

Oh gosh Dobby I feel sorry for him. Nothing much here. DH might be buying an old car but has to work tomorrow. I'm kind of boring really ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww boring is good though :). No drama


----------



## campn

Dobby- I hope you know how much I love you Dobby! You're just this sweet incredible person and I hope SO realizes this before it's too late. I know he does but sometimes our fears and problems limit us from who we want to be. 

Have you considered using a donor maybe? What would your SO think about this?


----------



## Jezika

Good question re: donor!

This is completely random, but does anyone else find the little crying emoji really sad? Just looking at it makes me really sad. I don't *think* it's 'cause I associate it with my CP... the little yellow guys just looks so sad :cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love all of you ladies!

Dobs- I second Campn. You're sooo amazing with SO I hope he realizes and appreciates you. 

Jez- hope you o with good bd timing!

For everyone asking, we did bd and I'll put it in my chart. Haha I've just been so lazy about it this month. 
DH has been super upset and grumpy about his truck. I get it.. You're sad.. But it's been almost a week.. You can't change it. So don't dwell on it. I had a come to Jesus talk with him and now he's super happy! He did however do some emotional eating and bought an Xbox one... Because well he wanted it and i didn't want to listen to whining anymore. I guess I should work on that before kids. Haha!


----------



## Jezika

Haha Mrs. G. I'm impressed by how you brought him round! I think for me it would suck just thinking someone could do that to me re: stealing (even though it's not personal), and then just the creepiness of having my address and keys etc. But I do think some emotional eating and an X Box would cheer me right up! Gosh... now I really want an X Box...


----------



## DobbyForever

AND the truth comes out! Well, I inferred a lot. I came downstairs to cook dinner for SO, and he looks up at me and is like, "I need to see my doctor." Long story short, he is worried because A- late 20s is when his brother was diagnosed with some mental disorders that basically makes him a bigger ass than SO can be. I think it's parenting, but God forbid I say anything. B- his grandfather died of a brain tumor, and SO is exhibiting some brain tumor esque behavior. So he is scared shitless he either has a tumor or is going bat crap crazy. I'm leaving the details out for the why he feels that way, but yeah. It makes sense why he is so dead set against having sex with me and reproducing suddenly


----------



## campn

I swear men never mature they just grow old. I find my DH behaving worse than my three year old most days. Like today he hit his head on the stove hood and cursed like 5 times then kept hitting the hood a few times. My DS doesn't even do that! 

Then he says he always hits his head on there. SO WHY DONT YOU BE MORE CAREFUL!? Is my wonderment. 

Jez- I never like using that emoji when something sad happens cause I don't feel like it's sad enough! I feel like it's very cartoonish (well it's an emoji!) maybe I'm just a sadder person :p

Green- I totes get the emotional eating part though. What's everyone's "to go food" when upset!?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry you two are having to go through this. Big hugs to you. :hugs: is your SO going to see a MD for his health concerns? And yea, that would freak nearly anyone out... Sorry... Again big cyber hugs to you


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm fairly positive he's a very healthy guy even if some stuff run in his family, all families have a history of something, but not everything is passed through genes thankfully. He needs to understand that but I think his anxiety makes it hard. My anxious ex used to get tummy aches (cause the idiot eats too much too fast) and he convinced himself he's dying.


----------



## pacificlove

Fluky, I have never been to Bonn (I think, ha-ha) but I grew up in Bavaria, about an hour and a half South of Munich. I love that area but I dont think i could move back to Germany again.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Why not!? I've heard it's very nice country to live in and very family friendly.


----------



## pacificlove

The scenery is nice and so where the people but in the end it's too crowded and there are far too beaurocratic (spelling?) Issues. As soon as you arrive at the airport people start bumping into you and elbow you and don't even say sorry like they do here. 
Can't do it... But we do plan to raise our kids bilingual. German and English. I can't let that part of my heritage go ;)


----------



## shaescott

Camps- my go-to food is always fruit. I'm practically addicted to it. Tomatoes, grapes (gotta be cold and crunchy), strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, firm blueberries, Macoun apples, cortland and pink lady are nice too... Plums, peaches, nectarines (which I'm allergic to kinda, my skin reacts where the juice touches), oranges, POMEGRANATES, *MANGOS*, cantaloupe, watermelon, cherries, pineapple... I don't like bananas though. I occasionally go for Ben & Jerry's ice cream but tbh it can be a bit heavy and I can sit there eating fruit for ages. I'm slightly addicted to fruit, I think.


----------



## campn

Yeah I think majority of Western Europe is that way. The people are more sheltered and shy I guess? Also so many of them are very misinformed about the US, I blame the tv and media though. All Europeans I know think all Americans are extremely obese and uneducated. 

Claire I don't mean the UK though! I've always wanted to move to England and I still tell DH about the possibility of living there for a year or two.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My go to food is everything. Haha when I'm upset I want a little of everything on a plate. Mostly fried and fatty food. Oh and steak (I guess that's fatty lol).


----------



## shaescott

Ugh there's no fresh fruit in my entire house. I'm sitting on the couch with a bowl of frozen berries, watching Disney channel, because it doesn't require too much thought or brain power...


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry I'm so MIA ladies....i'm stalking occasionally but have been very busy.plus, y'all know how it is when you're not actively ttc.

Dobs, are you still considering leaving the relationship? I'm sorry to read about SO and his reservations. I hope he can see someone about his concerns and get the "all clear" from a professional so he can relax. Sounds like he really needs to tackle that anxiety though. 

Hmm, comfort food....anything chocolate. But my biggest guilty pleasure is ben and jerry's half baked. Omg soooooo good.

To update here, we got our first official order from a fancy hotel in the city! We dropped off a
couple dozen today and they're going to see how they do on the menu this weekend. If all goes well, we're looking at potentially selling to them 5 dozen a week! Which will be only $40 a week, but it will add up! Plus we'll hopefully sell some locally and will finally be making a profit (well, for the month anyway. Start up costs were about 4k so we have some time to recoup those costs). What i mean is the profit will be more than our food costs. We're hoping to get into at least one other restaurant, then we'll be sitting pretty.


----------



## pacificlove

Good stuff giggle! I must have missed something, not actively ttc? 
Wonderful that your egg business is starting to take off. I wish my ducks would start... Hopefully soon,but I think I am at least 2 months away from eggs. Ducks get so stressed with moving. At least a few of my chickens have started. Another week or so and I'll throw a couple eggs into the incubator:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs!!! That is so awesome! Hope they do well there! 

My comfort food is flaming hot Cheetos lol

Forgot who asked about a donor, I would never use a donor unless something happened that rendered my partner unable to have kids. It is irrationally important to me that the father, the bio father, and my partner are the same for my kids.

As for leaving him, he seems to have gone back hard on wanting kids. If this is a logic decision versus ptsd one, I'm out. I love him, but kids are a must for me. Also, ever since the loss we just hurt each other a lot more. I hate the way I treat him, but I am just so upset all the time and vice versa. We have pockets of time when we are really good but when we fight it is bad because he feels like I am emotionally blackmailing him to have sex non consensually. I feel like nothing I do is helping him/he is pulling away. Like we just DTD (he pulled out) but he only did it because he thought i was going to break up with him if I didn't


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- yay!!! That's so exciting congrats!

Dobs- I hope you get some answers either way whether it's a ptsd issue or a hard no. You seem to be really back and forth and I'm sure it's exhausting. I just hope you get some clarity soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

He goes back and forth. My mind is made up. I guess most people would just end it, but idk I call it my no child left behind mentality haha. I think I have an issue because I was momentarily attracted to a coworker when I told him to have a nice relaxing weekend and get some much needed sleep and he was like yeah right with the saddest voice. I just wanted to swoop in and take care of him.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh, Dobby :hugs: I'm sorry things are not going well. It's no fun being in a relationship where you are unhappy with the other. I hope you can learn soon if it's ptsd or logical no. 

Campn, I think it was you who asked about comfort food. I'm with gigs, chocolate, chocolate, chocolate. My favorite is dark chocolate though. If I have a really bad day I con DH into going to Dairy Queen for a frozen chocolate. It's a hidden menu item but it's so awesome. Yeah, it's sad how Americans are portrayed. Like seriously not all of us are that way.

Gigs that's wonderful news on the restaurant! I'm sure it'll be a big hit and it continue. Cha-ching.

Pacific, I went down towards Munich when I was 16. I went with my Dad to visit some family. We went to Koln too. It was really beautiful there but it's too cramped for me. I like lots of space. We have 1.5 acres but it's still not enough land. I wish I was bilingual. I need to try to learn again. I just have a hard time with that. I'm good at math, science, reading, but languages no.

Shae, I love fruit too. Watermelons, pineapple, strawberries, ho eycrisp apples, cherries (not maraschino), plums. Those are my favs. I wish it was my comfort food.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- I'm not trying to take your SO's side over yours, but I understand where he's coming from. I know you really want to get pregnant but your urge to do that right now is getting in the way of your relationship. I really think your SO needs a break from TTC and sex. I'm pretty sure it's the PSTD or some other medical issue. I think you just need to be patient with him. We talk about sneaky methods of trying to get pregnant without SO agreeing to it, and honestly I don't think it's ok. If he doesn't want to get you pregnant right now, he shouldn't be forced to, and using his sperm without his permission in order to get pregnant is wrong. I think he does need a break from sex in general. You say he thinks you're trying to force him into nonconsensual sex, he's not completely wrong. I know you want a baby desperately, but right now I think you need to take a break and let your SO heal and talk to him about how he's feeling. If he just flat out never wants kids now, make sure it's not a medical issue before jumping ship. Love is worth fighting for. If he wanted kids before, chances are he'll want them again eventually. He's probably scared to go through another loss. My mom didn't mean to get pregnant after her miscarriage, and she was terrified she would lose me too, she cried every day until she threw up from morning sickness. I'm really sorry if this seems rude or mean because it's not meant to. I just think we need to try and think from his perspective.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Shae, that was a really insightful and thought out response! 

Dobs, i have nothing insightful to say lol. Sounds like you're a fixer though, meaning you'll always be attracted to damaged goods because you have a need to help. I don't know what it means though..but i do know people who have gotten stuck in bad relationships for a long time because they're waiting for their partner to heal, but the partner is incapable or unwilling to. Perhaps give it a little more time to see if progress is being made, and if not, close that chapter. Just my advice though...you have to do what feels right for you.

PL, we were actively trying fir 4 months, but i was having anxiety over not getting pregnant, then anxiety over testing, then anxiety at the thought of being pregnant...so i decided i wanted to wait until i got my anxiety under control. Cycle five was when i said no more, but i guess it was too late as i got pregnant only to miscarry about 10 days later. I decided i still want to move forward with our plan to wait, which is tentatively until june.


----------



## Flueky88

Ugh, I was noticing pain if I looked certain ways, I just looked in the mirror and right upper eyelid is swollen. I didn't wear contacts yesterday and I don't wear makeup. I'm hoping it's just my allergies. I had cellulitis around my eye years ago. It was pretty bad, I looked like Quasimoto or something then. It's not that bad at the moment. I've had allergies do it before too. Sorry being a little neurotic and not wanting to go to doctor this weekend.


----------



## Flueky88

Just cause I wanted to share, sorry ladies.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobby- wow sorry you're going through such a rough patch. It's hard when you and your partner want different things. I hope you can get to a resolution that you can live with. Whatever choice that may be.

Giggle- good luck with the business! Sounds pretty promising and who know where you will end up!

Afm- idk which temp I should use this morning. My daughter woke up at 2:30 ish so I put her back To bed and promptly fell asleep. I took my temp at 5:30 like normal and it was 98.46!! I thought well that can't be right so I re did it and got 98.26. Idk which one I should use. Oh and I fell back asleep and slept till 7:30 and took it one more time and it was 98.41. I know they say Not to do that but oops I did. Lol so anyway which temp do I use??


----------



## campn

Dobby- Don't be hard on yourself hun you too lost your babies and also still grieving and healing but you're behaving better than he is. You don't have to keep bending backwards cause he's feeling a little threatened. Also it sounds like he's cutting sex off completely not just around your fertile time. So please don't feel bad that you want to feel loved and get upset when you don't get that feeling met. 

My go to food is probably chips, the limon flavor. I'm not very much into chocolate which is so weird although occasionally I'll really want Cadbury fruits and nuts! And I LOVE cold stone the mud pie mojo flavor, it's just coffee icecream, Oreos, peanut butter and I'm not sure what else but it's the best!

Flu- Does it hurt? take some Benadryl? Sorry hun!


----------



## pacificlove

I totally get it gigs, June is a wonderful month, my favorite. Ha-ha. Plus if you get pregnant in the summer your pregnancy will be throughout the winter. No uncomfortable summer sweat while pregnant for you. I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Dobs: you have the patience of a saint, I am sure you'll figure it out. 

Flueky: I have family around koln too. That cathedral is just magnificent, and I am not Catholic, ha-ha. But you are so right, way too tight. We have 5 acres and one resident neighbor and a tenant on our property I could do without. (Oh, well for now the tenant helps with the mortgage). 

As for me: I am pretty sure I tossed and turned much last night due to boob pain.. The twins are sore. They may just be a no go zone for hubby tonight. Weird dreams too.. My uncle ( who lives in Germany) my brother (who is currently working 1000 miles away from here) and hubby ( who works 2 hours away from here) living together for work. I was skyping them and holding up all kinds of ties trying to get one of them to talk. Then my uncle showed me their messy kitchen ...


----------



## Flueky88

Campn that ice cream sounds wonderful, yummy :) I took some zyrtec as I don't have benadryl at the moment. Some ibuprofren. I think it's slightly better but I know I have to give it more time. It doesn't hurt to touch. I can move my eye all around now and it doesn't hurt either. Thank goodness. Sorry I worry about my eyes. I got chicken pox at 18 and one was behind the eye. They dilated my eye and found it. I had potential to lose my eyesight in that eye. Thank goodness it was alright though. How are you feeling today?

Pacific, I climbed that Cathedral and my legs were like jello afterwards lol. The only saving grace to my house is no one is beside us. We are behind some houses so we are the most private. Hopefully your tenant can get financed and find a place. At least she's nice though. Help with the mortgage is great but I understand wanting your own space and privacy.


----------



## Flueky88

I usually take the first one Texas. Chart looks great. Hope you get your bfp soon.

J, I hope your back is getting better. Miss you


----------



## FutureMrs

Just curious if any you have ever used the clear blue advance ovulation tests and what your thoughts were?


----------



## Flueky88

Future I hated the advanced but I was irregular so it was a bad option for me. If you're regular you should be fine. Dobby used them too I know.


----------



## claireybell

afternoon my lovely ladies

So much to read lol! 

Thanks for the girl gender guesses, im going to say 'Boy' as its easier to get my head around & boys are supposedly quicker swimmers ha ha but il be pleasantly suprised if its a Girly :) Well.. Im officially 'half baked' today yikes!! 

Charts looking great Texas :thumbup: you should just test haha (sorry :haha: ) 

Dobby i feel so bad for you hun, relationships are tricky enough sometimes without extra spanners being thrown in the works as such.. I cant believe he said your ok to go get it else where if you want in meantime? I definately think a Drs apt to go over his health worries is a positive start though esp if its whats really holding him back off intercourse & the poss chance if falling preggers! Big hugs hun :hugs: 

Im currently perched on sofa catching up on my pg books for week 20 & looking at food sections, im bloody hungry now haha! Having a thing for Avacados at the moment mmmmm!!! Both the boys are soundo on the sofa, peace & i get the TV remote - bonus! Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Flu my cycles are a bit irregular but just by a few days. I'm confused by them though. I got a solid smiley Tuesday am, today I did a wondfo and it's clearly positive today so not sure what's up now!


----------



## DobbyForever

You are all so sweet for listening to me whine all the time. Thank you for your support. It's nice to just speak freely about what is going on. My friends don't want to hear it anymore because SO was such an ass to me in the beginning.

Shae, I didn't find you rude or offensive at all and I appreciate you taking the time to weigh in. I am with you that getting pregnant without the man's knowledge is a bit sketch. All of my cousins did it to trap their men. For me, it's more like my therapist saying sometimes with depression you have to put the cart before the horse and just dive in. When I thought this was just an extreme reaction to our loss, I knew our lifetime goals didn't change. But if he has changed his mind on kids permanently, then yes I have a problem sneaky TTC. Although, there is that old "if a tree falls in the forest and nobody is around to hear it", if I got pregnant and left him without telling him or asking for child support is it really morally reprehensible? I vote yes for the relationship between the child and me, but as for him not so much. IDK anyway I've made up my mind we're breaking up and at this point I have a big work thing coming up so when that passes I will end things.

UGH I was going to reply to everyone else but SO is shooing me out of bed to go get groceries and make breakfast. While he sleeps. Because my old boyfriends would want to go with me and have a shopping date, SO is a selfish asshole. Lol I clearly woke up on the wrong side of the morning.


----------



## TexasRider

Aww dobby I know you wanted things to work out with him but maybe it's better this way. Whatever you decide im sending you major hugs and feel free to vent whenever. It took me 6 years to leave my abusive first husband but finally I did and it was the best decision I ever made. Even though he ruined my credit and I had to start over it was still the best thing I ever did.

I decided to keep my first temp of 98.46.... We will see what tomorrow's temp does... But it's looking good! And different than my last 2 charts


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs Dobby, it takes alot to finally make that decision in a relationship even when you still love that person :hugs:

You have to do what is best for you at the end if the day, its not fair you should be putting your own dreams of being a mother on hold because the other party doesnt want the same, so your going ahead with their dreams & no compromise with yours xx


----------



## claireybell

Tex you are sky high hehe! 9dpo


----------



## TexasRider

Haha CB- im not sure how accurate it is since I didn't get quite 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep but I'm sticking with that temp and we will see what happens tomorrow! Trying not to get too excited


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, CO congratulations on half way!! Wohoo!

Tex: fx, can't wait to see your pee sticks! 

Dobs: sorry it has come to this for you, feel free to inbkx me and keep venting here! :hugs: live is too short to be unhappy. That's my motto. And better get out before children are involved. I have a friend who knew her bf was abusive and cheated. Then she accidentally got pregnant. They made the decision to get married. A few years later things were falling apart again so she got pregnant again. The younger one is now 4 and the divorce was just finalized.. He's going to jail for trying to run her off the roads while her kids where in the car with her. Not the same as you, but just another example on how serious things can get... Whatever you decide you have our support.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I know you're doing the right thing for you, and only your well being should come first clearly since you've to live with yourself forever. 
If someday he could work on his issues maybe a reconciliation could happen.


----------



## campn

Claire- 20 weeks!!! Eeeeek! I feel like that's the best pregnancy milestone cause you're half way done and get to find out the gender! When I hit 30 weeks it felt like "oh this is really happening" this is weird!


----------



## claireybell

Haha campn when i hit 30 weeks i i started getting sad that the pg was nearly over lol


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - so sorry to hear about these ongoing issues. I can imagine it's horrible to feel so out of control, so maybe choosing to part ways for now will be a kind of relief, even though it's so difficult. As campn said, it's possible he'll sort himself out in the meantime and that reconciliation will be possible in the future. As for him being an ass, I think only you know deep down whether that's a flaw you can put up with or is something that you don't deserve under any circumstances. I honestly think that some distance can help us see things a lot more clearly and logically. I've certainly been there before. :hugs:

Cb - halfway, woo! I bet the second half will go by super fast. Savour it!!

Tex - when are you testing? I'm sure you said, but my memory sucks. I wouldn't worry about the temps... even the differences between the three from this morning seem fairly negligible in the grand scheme of things, but the pattern looks really promising!

As for comfort foods, I actually completely lose my appetite when feeling low, so during tough times of my life I've lost some weight. When I'm happy, however, I can eat more in one sitting than a family of five.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, can someone tell me what's going on with my ovulation? OPKs (see below - bottom one is from today at 2pm) only seem to be getting sliiiiiightly darker, whereas last cycle there was a distinct darkening pattern across 4 days, with +ve on CD14. I wouldn't think too much of it if my temps hadn't been doing an interesting thing (see my chart). So far my highest temp is around the same as my last cycle's coverline, but the rising pattern is interesting. My cycles are 25 days but can occasionally go up to 26/27 so I shouldn't be O'ing much later. I know it's possible the CP messed things up, though I was only one week late for AF. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-15.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## campn

Jez- The last two look the darkest to me? You could possibly be ovulating a bit later after your chemical. FX you get your positive soon but keep BDing cause these things can change so fast!


----------



## Jezika

Yah, I'll keep BDing, though last night my stupid UTI pain came back and I was stuck on the toilet till 4am coz it's the only form of relief. I definitely cannot BD with UTI pain and I'm doubting my doc will do anything more than send me off for my sixth urinalysis and make me wait two weeks for the results yet again before deciding what to do. Refer me to an effing urologist already! This happens every time I have sex at a frequency that approximates that of healthy couples. I asked DH if he would whittle his own wood and then finish inside me, but he didn't seem overly keen :$


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I'm not sure. But don't get upset if you don't ovulate this month. After my mc I read a lot of people don't ovulate the cycle of a mc. I would just keep bding and hope for the best but prepare for the worst. Good luck girly!


----------



## TexasRider

Jezika- im not testing till AF shows. I don't want to be disappointed


----------



## Jezika

Mrs.G - ah, I didn't know that. I know cycles can be messed up, but I've also heard that you're really fertile after an MC and that many ppl get pregnant straight after a CP. But having gotten to know the world of TTC, it figures that there is also directly contrary information!

Tex - smart move. I tested early last cycle but didn't get BFP till AF was due anyway, and a week later I ended up being disappointed anyway. I was thinking of not testing till AF is properly late, but I guess it would be redundant by that point. I wish some genie could just come and tell us, "yep, this one's a keeper, you can calm down," or "this is not the one... don't keep your hopes up."


----------



## pacificlove

Yeah, I waited that extra day until after af was due judging by the longest cycle I've had.

After I o, I cut out alcohol anyway so it never made a difference on if I knew a day earlier or not


----------



## TexasRider

I'm not cutting out alcohol till I get a positive test. No point in stopping until then. Cause I'm gonna have to stop for a long time once I actually get pregnant.


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp... But I think a vergin Cesar is in the future for me ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I hope that you can find happiness and someone that shares your dream of children. Feel free to vent anytime :hugs:

Jez, I don't think you missed your surge. My opks do crazy things at those light shades. I try not to read too much into them personally. Sorry your UT I pain is coming back. Also, there is no reason in he'll it takes 2 weeks for the results. I simple UA is same day, if you have a culture with sensitivity it takes longer. 72-96 hours but that's not 2 weeks.

Future, ah, I did get a false peak "solid" Smiley in July then 2 weeks later in August I noticed EWCM. I peed in a cup to do hpt originally but dipped opk and it was positive. The advanced gave me a false peak. I have the plain digital that I like to use to confirm with the IC.


----------



## campn

Flu- I'm feeling alright, I'm feeling a bit like a human again. My tummy is starting to feel very hard so I guess it won't be long until I'm really showing although I still don't want to share the news with others that much. Are you about to ovulate soon!? I'm stalking your chart!


----------



## shaescott

I had a crappy day. I made food and couldn't eat very much of it... Then SO came over and we had sex but he was more focused on getting me off and after he did he was too tired to keep going so he didn't finish. We said we'd get back to it later but before we did his mom flipped out and told him to come home. Since he's still financially dependent on his parents, he had to go, and I got really mad about it. As soon as he left I started crying and started feeling nauseous, I figured from emotional distress. I went to sleep and I just woke up and I still feel nauseous. Like, really nauseous. I really hope I'm not sick...


----------



## Jezika

Flueky - Yeah they say it takes only a few days but last time it took nearly two weeks. I think the quickest was a week. Not sure why it's so slow, and my doc doesn't even do a dip test.

Shae - hmm I hope you're not getting sick. I've had a lot of on and off nausea for the past few months. I think maybe it's happened around ovulation, which is probably odd. Are things okay with you and SO now?

I just risked exacerbating my UTI by having sex. Poor DH finds it really hard to believe I actually enjoy sex rather than only wanting it for TTC. I think I'm definitely ovulating atm because I'm finding him ridiculously attractive and even random men on the street. :o


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I've probably got around 2 weeks til O. I try not to get my hopes up about Oing early because I get stressed and disappointed. I'm glad you are starting to feel better :)

Shae do you have a fever? Seems like you get this way a lot. I wonder if you should see your DR to find out why you're getting all these GI issues. Sorry it was a bad day dear.

Afm, I'm up because DH scared the hell outta me. He started coughing and then dry heaving. I was like, "Oh [email protected]$! Kidney stones!" He didn't throw up and he's not hurting, just major cause of heartburn and acid reflux. I'm glad he's okay though. Well, I'm going to try to fall back asleep :)


----------



## TexasRider

No dramatic temp today lol but we did spring forward so maybe that affected it. Either way it's no big deal. I'm either pregnant or not lol


----------



## JLM73

Hi all sorry been waaaaay ghost mode, running now to take son out, and daughter just flew out this morning. Struggled last week with sciatic pain grrr, and yesterday pure pukey- figure all the meds and crap diet lately.
*CB* yes back probs from a car accident in 2013 when a lady hit the back of my car.
Will try and catch up later


----------



## claireybell

Hope you have a nice Sunday with your Son J ;) sorry your backs been giving you s**t still :( but.. Your nearly approaching Ov eee!!! Await the catch up later!


----------



## campn

Welcome back J! 

Claire- When is your anatomy scan? tomorrow??

Flu- Oh no that's so scary! First your eyes and now your DH!? I'm glad it's nothing serious though thankfully. I really believe when it rains it pours so I hope all that rain stays away from you.


----------



## claireybell

Camps its on Tuesday morning at 9:45 eeeee!!! Mondays at work usually go quick but i have a feeling it'll go sloooooow tomorrow ha ha!! 

Have you had your 19/20 wk scan date through campn or do you book it nearer the time?


----------



## campn

I'm so excited for you Claire!!! Eeeeek!!! 
I book my anatomy scan on my 16th week appointment but I may go in for an early private gender scan at 16 weeks, hopefully the baby cooperates and gives us a good peak at the goods :p if not at least I'll have pictures and videos 3D/4D.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes seems like something us infecting this thread with a case of blah.

Shae, it may be stress related. Especially if you aren't feverish. :(. Hugs hope you are feeling better

Jez, so sorry your UTI is back but man what a ttc trooper!

J, good to see you popping in busy momma.

CB, so excited for your scan!!!

Campn, also anxiously and eagerly waiting on your next appointment/scan!

Tex, I am with you being annoyed with the spring forward. FF says one off day doesn't matter, but yes it does!!

Flueks, hugs. And all of you are all sweet. I ended things yesterday, but then he cried and stayed over and now I have no idea what is happening or what I want. Sigh. Well I want him but I want him to be happy and I can tell he isn't. Shrugs

Afm I think my body is f*ed up now. I haven't had cramps or the temp rise that should have accompanied my lh surge. My cvs brand was still very positive but I am out of digitals (though last night's came back empty circle).


----------



## DobbyForever

Looking back on my charts I have had one clearly ovulatory chart since my loss. Should I be concerned? =\


----------



## TexasRider

Dobby- you should possibly be concerned? You've had a shit ton of stress lately with work and SO and everything else. It's like your body gears up and then decides not to. Maybe worth a call to your OB for an appointment?


----------



## campn

Dobby- It's true neither of you seem happy even though I know there's so much love there. Sometimes we let those we love so much go cause we want want them to be happy. <3 how are you handling it?

Also it's normal to have a cycle or two when you don't ovulate! Especially with stress going on or after a m/c when things are still not 100% back to normal. I wouldn't worry unless it keeps on happening. I think I only get 10 periods in a year and not 12.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- looking at your charts i see what you mean. It looks like only October was truley
Ovulatory. I wouldn't be concerned only because my doctor does say that our bodies usually figure it out. But if you were actively Ttc I would say call your doc. But since we have the same insurance im not sure what your doc would do. Mine didn't seem to be able to do anything. 

Afm- looks like no ovulation this month either. And ice definitely been super grumpy about it all weekend. We went to a party type thing with DHs family last night. Everyone has kids except my, and one other lady who is planning to try once she gets married. So they were all talking about kids and getting pregnant and all that stuff. It didn't help I was the only sober one. So of course it didn't help


----------



## campn

Green- Your doctor didn't bring up clomid at all!? I'm seriously surprised, it costs $5 to get clomid so I don't see why she wouldn't just throw that out there and try a cheap option.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think she didn't because she didn't want to just throw meds at me for an underlying issue. 
Plus I'm not sure what where Kaiser stands on GYNs prescribing fertility meds. I had heard through the grapevine they don't like them to. (no idea how accurate that is)


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I think she didn't because she didn't want to just throw meds at me for an underlying issue.
> Plus I'm not sure what where Kaiser stands on GYNs prescribing fertility meds. I had heard through the grapevine they don't like them to. (no idea how accurate that is)

Maybe email her and see what she thinks? If she can't prescribe it maybe you should give soy a try, I know you don't want supplements anymore but I don't think it'd do much harm if you try just one cycle.


----------



## JLM73

Gahh almost caught up but I gotta write what I can before I head back to designing my biz cards.
Totally missed market last wknd due tyo back and stomach issues- similar to* Shae *ugh. Truly threw up 8-10 times Saturday- like ANYthing- even a sip or a single bite .
Glad it's done as not good timing for gastritis- but is there ever:haha:

*Fluekster* Run out and grab some Bausch & Lomb Allergy eye drops ( generic wally works as well) They sting like a bee-otch but just for a cpl secs. They have stopped conjunctivitis MANY times dead in its tracks when me or a co-worker got it.
Usually the same day :thumbup:

*Gigs* hi Five on the Hotel!! Word of mouth will do wonders from there!!
Maybe you can get them to advertise them in a special way :shrug:
Like "Exclusively from ..." Your farm of course.

*Dobs* I love you girly, but tough love time:trouble:
You and the man aren't even on the same page, and honestly you have gone months and months now. You have MORRRRE than given 100% and a relationship can NOT work like that:hugs:

You are an educator...and if it don't fit don't force it- cuz that's not being your true self, and depriving yourself of all the sex, intimacy, love and kiddos you want/need to feel fullfilled.

Why not just take a break from one another, cuz honestly ...the forest for the trees thing. I agree with Giggy- you are a fixer, and so am I, but 
1- is he EVER gonna not freak next month, next year, in FIVE years AFTER you have a kid even?
I think he has to work on himself, and since you were both clear about intimacy needs before , he's changed not you- it happens unfortunately...
You are a yungsta- and a hotty at that lol. 
Not saying you even have to jump another pickle, but I do think you two need some time apart to just BE...no eggshells, no worries...
Perhaps he knows TOO well you will be there tantrum after spaz, after break down...no bueno- especially given his medical fears towards a kid:-k
That sounds like he has gotten pretty set against having Any or at least for yearrrs.
No doc can change his view if he's truly decided it.
*Real Talk*- I know a guy that DIDN'T want kids so bad the F-er went and got a vasec without his wife knowing!!! :saywhat:That's crazy as hell, and I would be homicidal lol.

oh and *Campn*- I still say girl even tho I missed the nub pic I guess, but I've always felt that:hugs:

*All you other ladies *much Cyber-luv <3
I gotta get back to work bahhh!


----------



## campn

J- I looked at your reply and didn't see you mentioned me at all until the end you just didn't put it in bold! I had a little panicky sad moment! Yay!!! 

Here's my nub picture, it's not the best quality sadly but hopefully you can make a guess when you've time! I find that people are so good with guessing baby genders more than the mom. I feel girl too but it could be my wishful thinking.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbleganger* I am tenacious as hell in all my relationships, but your "no child left behind" just reminded me of *You can't save the world*:shrug:
That was in Fire Academy
:-k So they meant - sometimes you gotta run outta the burning bldg to save yourself:hugs:
I also think of it as Sometimes people learn things once we are gone. Even if you want huim to be your forever...maybe it's not meant to be, and you will be one of his life lessons to better himself.

AFM- bleh so over cycle things...like all the effort of 15 cycles, and going into cycle 16...or 17 I lost count:growlmad:
O is 3 days out-cd13...donor ready and willing so will meet him day before and day of O....he's willing to meet tomoro as well but I'm having an F it cycle...slacking badly at charting, no opks bought- tho I don't really need em...and not even sure I wanna spend money on Preseed again. I have enuff for 1 time I think
meh....:coffee:


----------



## JLM73

:blush: Sorry *Camperific*
I hereby dub thee BOLDed :rofl:

I have zero energy, restarting this biz from ZERO with no budget is sooo daunting...not to mention ttc and all the stomach and back issues grrr.
I spent ALL day in bed yesterdy...ugh

I still guess Girl- just have had that Pinkish feel since your BFP lol
The profile is good, but a boy nub would be hidden by HER thigh.
Better shot is wait till they wiggle enough to straighten out an snap a still shot quickly, or Take the Pic" right up Broadway":flasher:
and look for the "hamburger"
basically the 3 lines of the vajay lol

I was exactly 11wks5days when I had a reg scan ( 1st appt) and the tech was nosey and asked if we wanted a guess- I was like hell to the yea!
DS stretched out and we could see a wiggler sticking up betwn he thigh and umby cord:shock:
 



Attached Files:







USCampn2.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I didn't ask about any meds she just referred me. But I'm almost 100% sure that the RE doc will prescribe me something so I'm not worried about it. I don't want to try any supplements for fear of messing up something else in my body. With a blocked tube and anovulatory cycles, I have enough problems haha 

I was just saying all that for dobs. 

J- sorry you're not feeling this cycle. I'd say meet donor as much as you can and just try to push through because you've been trying too long to give up now. Hugs.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, so excited to find out boy or girl for you. I can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going. Seriously almost 13 weeks. Do you have a feeling either way? 

CB, gah Tuesday can't come soon enough :) I hope you've had a good weekend 

J, yay! I'm glad you are back. I'm sorry you are suffering from back pain. Almost time for O for you. Are you meeting donor this cycle?

Dobby, I'm sorry that things are confusing between you and him. I hate breaking up with someone. It's not easy. Maybe I'm too sensitive though. As far as not Oing, it's possible to not O from severe stress. You can always call about your concerns about not Oing.

Greenie, ugh, how dreadful. I hope that you will O soon. I O late, but I still O. So it's possible.

Afm, I guess it sounded crazy I was thinking DH had kidney stones. He will vomit from the severe pain and that's why I thought that. He had a bad cause of heartburn and acid reflux. Been a lazy day. Not much on my end. :hug: for everyone


----------



## Jezika

Arrrrrrrgghhh man down! Man down! I'm stuck on the toilet in absolute agony. UTI returned with a vengeance... there are chunks of blood in my pee.


----------



## shaescott

SO and I had a huge fight today. Basically, his parents drive me insane and are seriously detrimental to my mental health. We've got around a year and a half before they can't say "no you can't see her this weekend", like bitch he's an adult wtf. He's still not over it which I know cuz he doesn't wanna talk right now. He's not "not talking" to me though, he just needs time to cool down after a fight. I just tell him that I'm here when he's ready to talk. I'm sure everything will turn out fine.


----------



## JLM73

{Insert Ambulance Emoji here!!}:loo:
Gahh! Did the antibiotigs not help??
Not good a few of us are off the field at the moment...Will your doc call something in??
I know they sell Azo Standard(pyridium) over counter here and it works wonders for the burning and pain:sad::hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Let me
Jump in on the complaint train... I'm at my in-laws and my mother in law thinks she's an expert on all things baby and kids and making babies... I've just had to listen to a big long talk about TTC trying to give me advice and tell me what I need to do and don't need to do and how to raise my kid who is 4 now...ugh


----------



## JLM73

Ahh *Shae*:hugs:
My ex hubs was like that. seriously we broke up in college cuz I had a townhome, we had been together 3 yrs, and dude STILL kept running home like Cinderella:saywhat:
literally he bailed like midnight!! I was so irritated- he was 23!!
well guess who DS's dad is mannnnny years later:roll:
Um yea....still has major mommy issues- not attractive and kinda Norman Batesy lol
Hopefully your man will have enuff soon !
Moms can only do as much as GROWN kids allowed lol.
Trust me at 42 my mother STILL tries to lay down rules- like no men at the house after dark
:huh: Woman I am over 40, and I will have guests in my own home - gah she needs to move!


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* Sounds like she needs to have a big glass of STFU and go sit in the corner and SIP that be-otch lol.
I hate when ppl think they can tell you what to do, and how- cuz theirs is the only correct way of course grrr
Does she embarass easily? If so reply with some loud TMI comment lol

Being in the med field my ex MIL once whipped her :holly: right out and wanted me to check a mole!?
EWWW just cuz you are my MIL doesn't mean I want to see your saggy tit-ays eww.


----------



## shaescott

J- He's not running back to mommy, but he's stuck living with her for the next few months so he has to do what she says cuz he's living under her roof. He can't wait to get out of there.


----------



## JLM73

Oh...true- so what is she keeping him from driving?
I'd call a cab or take buses to spite her :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

I don't live in a city. There's no buses around here except for school buses, and a taxi needs to be like, booked.


----------



## campn

J- Maybe the cycle you do nothing will be the cycle that wins! I like how cynical the world is, you think you know everything then BAM! I'm very glad you've such an awesome donor though! He seems to be so down to whatever you are! 

Green- I completely get it, you don't want to make it worse. I hope the doctor you got referred to really helps, I'm sure the solution to your problem is easy cause the problem is obvious. Sometimes you're not conceiving and they've no idea why. 

Flu- I really feel girl, or maybe I'm hoping for girl so I'm convincing myself it's a girl, I just don't know if I'm the mom that has girls?? I don't feel that girly! I was just asking my sister "wait so girls wear leggings and tights!?" Boys are easy, just throw on any clean shorts! :haha: 

Shae- I've learned the HARD way that you don't tell your parents (well esp the inlaws) about the fights. They'll never take your side even if he runs you over :p they think the sun shines out of their son's asses. 

Tex- My MIL has always been a pain. When I was ttcing for DS I bought "Taking charge of your fertility" just cause I thought ttc might take a year so I better start reading, I got pregnant that first cycle so I never needed to read the book much. My MIL saw the book (I didn't see that, but DH said she saw it) and then out of the blue she said "Oh I've never struggled with fertility problems, I've always gotten pregnant so easy. I'm so fertile!" And I found that absolutely mean and rude. What if I was!? And she saw the book to tease me about it!?


----------



## shaescott

Camps- my parents generally take my side actually. But I'd never tell his parents about it, they don't really like me tbh.


----------



## Breeaa

Ugh girls, I accidentally dropped (well o wasn't holding it so it fell) a wood shelf on my foot. I can't walk on it and it hurts bad. It's been over an hour. DH isn't home right now to take me to ER and I honestly don't want to go but my sister is insisting I do. I had to crawl to my bedroom to paint my toenails (lmao) because I'm not having ugly toes if I go. I don't know if it's broken, but I can't really move my foot if I try. I don't know if I should wait until later tonight or just go and get it over with. What do you girls think? 

I've been crying on and off since it happened, mostly because I feel stupid that I let it happen. I was cleaning the garage out and was walking a bookshelf out of the way when it tilted forward and the shelf that I forgot to take out slide off. Stupid me. :cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww bre I'm sorry! I say go with your gut. I usually wait until it's not getting better which isn't always good. Hope you feel better. 

If it makes you feel better I feel off a chair while standing on it yesterday, on my driveway so neighbors saw.


----------



## campn

Shae- Yeah I meant his parents :)

Bree- Oh no this post scared me I thought you dropped it on your belly! I'd wait a bit since it may not be broken and you'll end up all night at the ER. I'd soak it in ice water and Epsom salt and then wear a compressor sock type thing and see how you feel tomorrow. I just had this happen to me in the summer where my leg fell into a hole in the grass with all my weight on it. I hope yours is just a bad bruise! <3


----------



## TexasRider

No she doesn't embarrass easy at all. She's from Germany and my father in law met her when he was in the army and brought her over here. I can't do anything right in her eyes. Not good enough for her son not a good housekeeper not good at raising kids etc. She's even worse when she drinks and she had been drinking a lot today.. We are home now thank goodness. I think she was mad cause my husband told her she didn't need to come with us for DD surgery tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Sorry about the distance thing. Not sure how your finances are but I honestly booked cheap hotels for "weekends at friends" here and there :haha:
I would imagine your mom should be sorta ok with it given you and she talk so openly about females stuff and BC etc. You are super well planned and responsible with all the things you have lined up- so whats a Saturday with the fiance "out of town" or whatever.
Sorry about your future in laws- hope they get better!

*Breeaa* Eeek, there are a ton of tiny bones in the foot- some hard to heal, so I would say get an xray etc to make sure it's nothing hard to fix or that will set you down for a while. Until then- Ice and elevate if swollen- It's an accident not like you meant to:hugs:

*MrsG*:rofl: I'm sorry just picturing that was a wee funny- but* funnier* to watch all the "men" neighbors drive by slowly or stop and stare as I balance an ill placed ladder at an odd angle- half on pavement, half in mulch and reach precariously for the roof :rofl:
I will say I have really good balance despite my neck n back hurting since my car accident:roll:

*Campn* wishful thinking but believe me after 15-16 tries I have tried/not tried it all lol equally :bfn: sadly.
I should get my +opk Tues/Wed, so if anything I may add a third try- but likely not
Too often Donor's turn into "wanna daters" and I already established he had puppy eyes last time:roll: And he's older which I like- but not at all active which is a big turn off...All I need is to see him in a pair of "man-dels" and I won't even be able to do it :rofl:
I H A T E men in man-dels, like full out buckle the ankle kind:sick:
And they are waaaay popular with tourists here -ugh


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* That's rough. If hubs won't tell mom to back off his wife- it likely won't change. I find alot of Euro, MidEast, Asian Hispanic moms don't like their son's wife much lol...took it as a cultural thing...kinda like Italian moms LOVE their sons.
Kinda bias tho as they seem to love their daughters hubbies IF they are taking good care of em lol
My mom tries to give me advice all the time and I just say "Stay in your lane..."
She is Portuguese but seems to think she can tell ANYone what to do and HOW to do it- which is funny coming from a woman who's hubby did so ,much she is useless now lol.

Like her dating advice:saywhat: she NEVER dated!! Met and married my dad after college. And kid advice - she ONLY had ONE- meeee, and she was the most cold stand offish mother ever! Bleh!
*Tex * Does your MIL have any hobbies you can get in with her- that was the only thing that made my ex MIL LOVE me and rave about my cooking arts and crafts:shrug:

:growlmad: and may I just add..does anyone have ANY idea how F-ing tedious removing a watermark from a logo is using basic windows paint...5 hours now...


----------



## shaescott

*J OMG* SO's mother is Italian! He's a mix of Italian and Irish. Dark hair and olive green eyes? Yes please! I swear I have a thing for dark hair against light skin, non-brown eyes are a bonus. 

Something I've noticed about green eyes: some green eyes are a blue base and others are a brown base, and the difference is quite visible. Mine are blue base green, and my dad has blue eyes, mom has green. SO's are brown base green, both his parents have brown eyes. 

I woke up a little bit ago cuz I had to pee I think. I took my temp cuz I didn't know what time it was yet. If I can't get to sleep pretty soon I might have to count that one...


----------



## shaescott

The temp was *94.16!* wtf is this?! I also woke up soaked in sweat AGAIN, third day in a row now. Ugh.


----------



## JLM73

yep so need :sleep: but STILL working on my biz logos now that DS has been asleep...I've been in this hard metal chairt for over 14 hourrrs:brat:
But good labeling helps tons at market
*Soooo* you all knowwww I always have a donor issue:roll:
Forgot to share what he was "told by a friend who donates" to DO for the best :spermy:

We talked about it before we tried BUT me thinks he left out small but HUGE detail , which may explain the fail...
He already does vitamins, goes to gym, and stays hydrated...
Apparently his jack ass friend told him "to masturbate alot" so his body will make more sperm:huh: Yepper...like breastfeeding more builds you supply:dohh::growlmad:
When I explained it takes a cpl months for the NEW sperm to be their strongest he was like Ahh Sh*t....may be out before we started lol
cuz he already let :spermy: loose in the shower today:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

Ahh sorry *Shae*!
sounds hormonal- the sweat thing.
As for dark hair pale skin and Blue/Green eyes YESSS PLS- I'll take two :haha:

You 2 have a great chance of kiddos with Blue/Green eyes. Cuz lighter eyes are recessive, so he def got the light eye gene:thumbup:

My daughter could have blue eyers, as her dad had husky like blue/gray eyes, and her BF has Blue


----------



## shaescott

Alright y'all I've got an issue here. I just went to the bathroom and took a crap. When I wiped in the front, I got a big glob of EWCM. At first it felt sticky but it was really stretchy and it started feeling slippery when I moved it around with my fingers. But I checked inside my vagina and inside was just a small amount of creamy and a SUPER low, firm cervix. It was like my cervix was trying to come outta me, man... So I took a picture of the stretch for y'all to judge lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, I think your thermometer is off. That's not a normal body temperature. Also, looks like EWCM to me that's super stretchy. Sorry the future in laws are giving you trouble. I got very lucky with mine. They all just took to me like family. 

J, ah, I can't believe he told your donor to do that. I mean maybe he should every 3-4 of days to get rid of the bad ones. 

Campn, that's so rude. I don't know why people try to make it into some competition with fertility. 

Texas, my grandmother came from Germany the same way. She sounds like her too. Very judgemental and overbearing. I'm sorry you have to deal with that. 

Brea, oh gododness. Rest, ice, elevation. Hope it's not broken. Keep us posted.

Greenie, ouch that also sounds painful and embarrassing.


----------



## TexasRider

Well it's not like i didn't know what I was getting into with her. Hubs does tell Her to lay off me sometimes and it works for a bit but then it comes back. It's like she genuinely can't help it. She has no hobbies. She cleans her whole house from top to bottom every day and does the floors at least 3 times. Oh and her and her husband go on motorcycle rides and heavy metal concerts. Think front row at a megadeath concert...

Blah temp drop again. Looks like I shouldn't have slacked off on the B6 this month. I know im not out till she shows up blah blah lol but I am pretty close to coverline. Just gotta see what happens. My dr says that an 11 day LP isn't bad. Idk for sure though


----------



## shaescott

Flueky- it better not be, I just bought it like 2 weeks ago. I have to say, I was kinda cold from all the sweat on my body (againnnnn) so that could've cooled down my body. I've had low temps like that in the past when I felt sick (not even basal) so idk. Maybe it's just because of the IUD, the temps go crazy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- are taking your temp orally? If you are and you're sleeping with your mouth open it can cause low temps. When I first started temping I did it and my temps were allll over the placer and low and it turns out that's why.


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, oh no! How is your foot feeling today?

Jez, you seriously need a urology referral. Definitely ask your doc for it. So sorry this has become the norm :(

J, how are your sales going? Bummer about donor! Had he has a SA? I know he did do that sperm count test so maybe you're not as bad off as you fear.

Dobs, sorry it's come to this. I really think it'll be for the best. Let us know how it goes.

Afm...egg trial at the hotel went great! He's ordering 4 dozen this week, which is one more than last week :D 

I am not sure if i ovulated this month. I had pain in my crotch badly on the 6th, but no ovary pain and no other pre af symptoms...we've bately dtd this month, and when we did he pulled out, so doubtful the lack of symptoms is due to being pregnant. Waiting to see if it shows on the 18th, but i fear i'm just also in the screwy post miscarrage cycles stage.


----------



## shaescott

Greenie- omg that makes sense! Should I start taking it vaginally?


----------



## Jezika

*J-J* - A couple things. (1) Sorry to hear about The Masturbatron. Like seriously, don't these people use Google!? (2) Have you finished your watermark-removal procedure yet? How come you use Paint as opposed to Photoshop or similar? I like it though; very old school. (3) Your emojis kill me. I swear you get them off-label. Though I thought the tit-ays one was a bouncing dog head... then an ass. (4) Thanks for the sympathy re: UTI. I starting taking amoxicillin that was prescribed to me when I was freaking out about kidney stuff two weeks ago. Lucky, coz the school doc won't do anything until I've gone in despite the agony and waited 4000 years for a urinalysis result, by which time I've already died from the UTI and been reborn. (5) I think you need a cushion for your chair.

*Gigs* - yeah, I definitely need a proper referral. I'm hopefully going to sign up with a decent family doc that's near me soon, get all my medical records transferred and beg them to refer me to a specialist. The school doc sucks. Great news on your eggs! So are they using them in their ingredients or selling them to guests somehow or what? My DH and I would be all over those eggs. I swear they taste so much better when you know they came from a great place, plus it makes my heart happy that the birds are treated well.

*Shae* - why don't your fiancé's parents like you? It sucks when partners have parent issues. I had a bf with a crazy mum when I was 17 (he was 18). She wouldn't let him or his 23yo sister out after 10pm and would also track the mileage on his car to make sure he didn't go anywhere other than work and school because she didn't want him driving on highways. Once she found a receipt in his car from a neighbouring town and grounded him. She also wouldn't let him go on holiday with his friends if I was going in case we had sex, nor did she let him stay around my house when I was scared alone because of my mum going away for a weekend. She wasn't even religious and it wasn't that she disliked me. Although... we'd bought each other expensive presents for birthdays, like I bought him a digital camera and he bought me a diamond ring (I think the ring was slightly more expensive than the camera), and when I broke up with him many months later, he was super upset but then came round mine to get some stuff and pretended to be okay, only to ask to try on my ring because we "always said his fingers look girly" and then he made off with the ring. That was fine, but in that case I wanted the digital camera back. His mum wasn't happy with me for calling him later and asking for the camera back, so she took the phone from him and started telling me how all me and my family care about is money. WTF?! That totally came out of left field. And he ended up giving her the bloody ring.


----------



## Jezika

The tl;dr summary of below is basically me venting about my friend's potential MIL.

I should add that I'm lucky that DH's parents are so lovely and non-interfering (though it's hard to interfere when there's a huge ocean between you). But I have two BFFs who are dating each other and his mum is super controlling of both of them. Since my friend is unassertive, she basically bends over backwards for her. Like cleans her Air BNB apartment whenever she wants even though she has a really busy job, scolds her for coming home at 10pm when they were staying with her for a while when their new condo didn't close in time (my friend has to do business drinks and stuff), she made my friend fill 50% of her suitcase with HER extra crap when they went on a family vacation so that she wouldn't have to pay for an extra suitcase herself, and she's expected to go to all their family gatherings on special occasions rather than her own family's. Early on in their relationship, my friends invited the mum round for dinner at their condo, to which she ended up bringing her homemade lasagne that she then insisted they eat instead of the dishes my friends had cooked, which sucked for my gf because she's vegetarian but she just ended up eating the meat lasagne. The worst part is that her bf never said anything to his mum. His stance is that his mum is always right and can do no wrong, and why WOULD he tell his mum his gf is vegetarian? That would be rude to his mum, even though THEY invited HER for dinner where THEY would cook! Can you imagine what would happen if/when they have kids? And he would never stand up for his wife. That's my pet peeve with some men - if you marry a woman, you better consider her just as much family as your mother and support her if you need to. Sorry... it gets me pretty miffed sometimes...


----------



## campn

J- Oh gosh HAHAHAHA! It's a little cute though he's trying to up his numbers! Us women want to be pregnant badly but we don't like obsess about how many eggs we have!? What is it with guys and size and numbers!? You're fine! 

Gigs- I hope you ovulated! I only felt the ovulating sharp pains some months and most felt nothing! Hopefully your cycle regulates again soon. How's Des!?

So I've booked the gender scan! It's in 3 weeks so I'll be 16 weeks so hopefully by then things will be a little clear.


----------



## campn

Jez- This makes me so mad, but I'm a little mad at your gf cause she's not standing up for herself, if you don't stand up for yourself no one ever will stand up for you. I was like that when I was newly wed and I wanted to "keep the family peace" but not at the cost that it'd tear me down like that. Your GF needs to draw the line now before it's too late.


----------



## Jezika

Campn - yes, you're right, and that's what's been so frustrating for the rest of us who are close to her. In the end we had to just drop it because it seemed to just stress her out to hear us imply she's letting herself be walked all over, and at the end of the day she's the only one that can change things since she's definitely enabling the situation.


----------



## Jezika

Ooh, also, yay re: your gender scan! For some reason I'm thinking boy too, thought it might because I'm influenced by your existing boy vibes with DS.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Yea I think *MrsG* is right- I rarely wake to my mouth open, but def once in a while. If you wake at an odd time the temp adjuster works very well:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Also new thermoms aren't usually bad, but can def happen. If you think so go buy the same one, and take the old one back in the new one's box. I did this when mine was weird last year. WalMart takes almost anything back, plus you will have a receipt.
Just tell them it keeps turning off or whatever- they get reimbursed and it's not gonna go back on the shelf:shrug:
:hugs: Girlie you have a lonnnng 5 years ahead WTT lol, but yes that is def EWCM, and you can have diff amts thru the day even from hormones/hydration etc.
You will be TEACHING charting and cm classes by 5 years:haha:
:-k Wait...that sounds highly profitable:shock:

*Gigawatt*:friends:: :happydance: That is AWESOME news!!
AFM I am deeply behind in putting money back into my biz cuz I went heavy investing into items with shelf life:blush: and missed last wknd due to back probs:roll:

*Jez* You make me laugh daily- love <3 your type of humor:rofl: dead and reborn!

*Campn*:bunny: YAY for upcoming gender scan!!

*Flueks*:dohh: NO idea what he was thinking
I think men never outgrow their penis fascination. I mean they grab themselves as babies, love to be naked as toddlers, ....yea the teenage thing- my friend was PISSED she found an EMPTY large bottle of VERY expensive eczema lotion under his bed with a sock :rofl: and EWWW!


----------



## Jezika

Sorry to dominate this thread but I'm like whoooooaaaa wtf. A friend of mine has been imploring me to quit seeing the useless doc I see at school and go see a decent one that she highly recommends. Out of all the bloody doctors in the large city of Toronto, guess who this recommended doctor is? THE SAME FRICKIN' DOCTOR I SEE AT SCHOOL (turns out she splits her time between the university clinic and another random clinic in the city). Jayzus.


----------



## Jezika

*Shae* - have you tried seeing what results the thermometer gives for your parents?


----------



## JLM73

:dog:
Wow alot to comment on
*Jez* I don't spend money on photo shop or similar graphics progs
1 cuz I don't EVER need them
2 Alot of stuff is free on internet.

I'm only needing to re-do allllll my label logos, for flavors flyers etc, cuz jack ass ex hubs stole both my laptops that had EVERY piece of graphic art I made like 100s of hours:roll: And I managed to scan in some of my old stuff from biz cards etc, but I watermarked them-AND jack of ass dumped something on most causing staining I am removing.
I only have to do it once and it's now saved in multiple places and local print company:thumbup:

*Campn*I really don't have a vibe for you like I do for *Clairette*
but I would lean towards boy


----------



## campn

J- Oh your vibe changed!??


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Totally off topic but my Nose hurts...I've had my nose pierced since I was 16, but various jobs didn't allow that "weird" jewelry then lol, so it's soooo accepted everywhere now- anyhow
Time for a change so the nose stud is now a very small ring- but Ow, takes time to heal again - and I have some burgundy hair dye I'm excited about !
Not sure if I will do it before meeting donor- may shock him :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Campn :-k not sure really so don't quote me lol
The thigh blocking the exact spot is bugging me now :blush:


----------



## mrs.green2015

All prego ladies: what does the Chinese gender calendar say gender wise?
That and the bump being high or low I also want to know how it works out for you


----------



## campn

J- Hehehehe! I'll take last minute votes before the scan! 

Green- With my DS the Chinese calendar said boy and this time it said girl so we'll see! I want to get a red cabbage and do that test again cause last time it said boy!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I am going to do like every old wives tell there is when we fall. 

Today I'm dreaming of getting pregnant and setting up my nursery. I am down but still very optimistic and hopeful. I know my time will be here soon and this journey is just going to make us love our little rainbow baby more than ever.


----------



## campn

Green- It was really fun and when done right I think you get a pretty good guess. Most of my old wives tales said boy with DS. You should try to get them documented on video if you can! I can't wait until you get to set up your dream nursery and get all you want and more. :hugs:

Okay so since tomorrow is Claire's big day in guessing GIRL officially! :pink: and most of all a super healthy and happy baby!


----------



## shaescott

J- I was thinking of starting a pregnancy test company actually... Unlikely to happen, but I've got some ideas, since I know about the consumers lol... 

I haven't had my parents try the thermometer. I think I'll just try it when I get home from work and I can see if it's a normal temperature. 

Hm I would want to see bump pics before making predictions. See if they look high or low, ya know?


----------



## campn

I only find the bump position helpful later on since the uterus doesn't even go above the belly button until 18-20 weeks before that the baby is still very low.


----------



## shaescott

So I found a website that tells you how pregnancy tests are made... Here's the article:
https://www.madehow.com/Volume-4/Home-Pregnancy-Test.html


----------



## shaescott

OHMYGOD I HAVE AN IDEA!

You guys know how diabetics have these devices that they use to check their blood sugar? You prick your finger and it tells you your sugar levels. What if there was a pregnancy test device that you prick your finger on and it tells you your hcg levels, a home beta test!


----------



## pacificlove

Hey ladies, sorry for the absence yesterday, had one of the bil and the mil come for a visit. And of course she had to ask for grandchildren, I could have bet $1000 on her asking that question and won!

Jez, I didn't realize you were in Canada too, I am on the West coast. :D

J, nice to see you back!

Cb, best of luck for a cooperative baby during the scan tomorrow!


----------



## shaescott

Oh, people asked why my financé's parents don't like me. Well, we started dating when I was 14 and he was 15. I, a freshman, he, a sophomore. I taught him how to talk about his feelings, later causing him to confront his parents over things they had done that had seriously F'd him up. They claim they never did such things, can't imagine themselves doing them. I had sex with him when I was 14 and he was just barely 16, and they were pissed because of age of consent laws. They thought I was going to press charges or something if we broke up (which of course I wouldn't). I don't put up with crap, they don't like that. I've called them out on it before, so... They also think that the sun shines out of his ass and the devil comes out of mine I guess


----------



## shaescott

They don't hate me as far as I know. We can be civil, we just don't always get along.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- the only problem is with at home betas is a few people consitently have some hcg in their system. Also then more people should know before it's even a viable pregnancy. I've heard that doctors already don't like how sensative the tests are. But who knows!


----------



## Jezika

pacific - I noticed you were west coast and I've fantasized about the idyllic lifestyle you must live. Some of me besties here used to live in Gibsons (in/near Vancouver?), which also looks beautiful.

Shae - An at-home HCG blood test is such a smart idea that I feel like it's probably not been done for some good/"good" reason. Maybe what Green said. Or maybe the process isn't as cheap and/or simple enough to make into a marketable at-home kit. Maybe urine-based HCG tests and esp. ones like CB that give an HCG range are seen as good enough and **most** people are happy to go to docs for blood tests, which is probably a good idea because it's all done under medical... OMG I'm blanking... medical supervision? Oversight? Both wrong, but you know what I mean. I'm annoying myself with this brain fart. Anyway, I think while I definitely would be one of those women who would want to track HCG levels at home and so are a lot of people on these forums, we are still probably in the minority. And then of course doing that might mean worried women who test every day (ahem... that would be probably be me) will be freaking out to their doctors each time the numbers seem funny.


----------



## campn

I'm with green. We already find out so so soon that's why it's so heartbreaking to lose a bean so early on and know you lost it and it's not just your period. Also I don't have the heart to prick my self everyday until there's enough hCG to be detected :D


----------



## Jezika

Okay, fertility whisperers. What do you make of my OPKs in combo with my chart? Post-hoc prizes for getting the right answer.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4777.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shaescott

That's true about learning early. And the people who have some in their system. But yeah I was thinking that you could check to see if your levels are going up... And for people who don't have insurance it would be easier, I think, and cheaper. But it should recommend not testing more than once a day cuz you'll look like you've got track marks after a while :rofl: so I see that issue, definitely.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: and Thank *Pacific*!

*Shae* good idea, but there are a massive amount of ppl who hate blood, needles etc, and fingersticks do make you sore- :-k so not sure how many times ppl would do it if they got a <5. I would do it, but likely not to test any sooner than 10-11dpo, cuz you can implant at 2-3hcg etc and still need 2-3 days to double to only 4-6:shrug:
My doc won't even see you as a patient before 10-11 wks! 
Still could work - and to me so much better than that weird hpt connecting to a phone app!? *Green Bean* posted about it months ago.
And HI FIVE on not taking any crap! My mother would have been in jail for child abuse today for some of the "spamkings" fists on top of the head, ears yanked 
And when I brought it up one day she said I was a liar and making up things:saywhat: She refuses to admit it, and it pisses me off cuz she was a step from mommy dearest, and I never held it against her until she called me a Liar.

*Dobster* Hope you are doing well- but you are a bad ass so I know you are:hugs:

*Jez*:-k Since you marked the lots of water it's hard to tell, but looks like the darkest were just shy of O:shrug: Like a gear up??

*Gigster* Do you have a Square device to accept credit cards using any smart phone- Free, super simple, and transfers to your bank acct in a day or 2.
Had gotten me tons of sales from the "Oh...I don't have enough cash on me" peeps :haha:
https://squareup.com/?gclid=CPHHlqP...5203839657&pdv=c&pkw=square+u+p&pm=true&pmt=e
It's free- I just got a new one as my old one was obsolete. You can have multiples too for you and SO. Also your customers get a receipt almost instantly:thumbup:


----------



## campn

Jez- CD15 looks the darkest to me, maybe you would have gotten a positive if you didn't drink lots of water? Your chart doesn't indicate ovulation yet as in the dip then the rise so I'm thinking you're still gearing up!


----------



## JLM73

I forgot who mentioned old wives tales *Greenie* I think
But as far as bumps I agree they change ALOT thru preg, useless before like 20 wks. I carried twin girls as a surro, and made a caster plast of boobs and belly- it's a kit- and I can tell you the TWINS belly mold is smaller than when I had my daughter!
Alot depends on 1st preg (stomach muscles tighter) where the placenta is, how baby lays etc, but I can tell you at 38 wks NO ONE at my jobe believed I had 2 in there lol. They were in a T shape and twin A was in a crouched position, so every time she stretched - her feet were in the pelvis, and her head shot up and bumped her sister (top of the T) and she would startle and stretch out quickly under my ribs, so that was the only real discomfort the rib stretching OUTward .

That was my 3rd preg tho, and until like 7 months with the twins I could pull off a non prego look by wearing loose flowy blouses lol.
People who hadn't seen me in a while would call me from behind and when I turned were like :shock: Holy Sh*t you're pregnant lol.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae*:rofl: Track marks!
I agree it would be really cool to sell the blood test hcg thingy as like a 2-3 pack, so like you said ppl can see it increase.
I'm debating this time if I even wanna test early:-k gotta check my left overs from last cycle, and am REALLY F'n sick of seeing "maybe squinters" or :bfn:


----------



## claireybell

HOLY HOLY omg girls i swear that was easy 8-10 pages i just whipped through & toooo much to comnent on hahaa!! 

J glad your back in typing form hehee ;) you should def keep going with this Donor & esp after this many cycles of trying you gotta keep at it, it'll happen :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I think my chinese gender last time was Girl & i had a boy lol, i think it may be Girl on the chinese gender thing this time aswell but il guess we'll find out inbthe morning ahhhh!! 

My bumps weird it always moves about lol like in the night & morning when i have a full bladder the bump & fundal height is right where it should be vertical & up by belly button but after i pee it goes horizontol.. I think baby likes Transverse position.. Could very well be another csection whether i may want an elective one or not :) 

Jez your UTI sounds awful hun, def wanna get that seen to very soon& get dome stronger Meds!! :hugs: 

Gigs thats awesome about the eggs & Hotel! By word of mouth you'll be getting litsa sales :thumbup: 

Shae that def looks like ewcm but most probs caused by big hormone surges, sorry you feeling poorly still.. 

My MIL isnt too bad, although likes to think she knows it all & can be very opinionated esp when shes drunk, its very annoying!!


----------



## claireybell

Campn great news for Gender scan booked date at 16wks hehee excited for you :) hope you get the lil princess :hugs:

Im trying to dart back pages & then quickly type lol im sure im missing lots to say uhh!


----------



## claireybell

Ive been keeping a 'bump' progression, for your viewing pleasures (lol) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsxcvlm3xk.jpeg


----------



## Jezika

Loving the bump pics CB! What does your tattoo say? It looks very pretty :)

ETA: Forget it, I can see it when I zoom in. Is there a story behind the quote?

ETA2: Okay, I feel stupid. I'm guessing it's for Riley?


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- gorgeous bump pics!

I'm voting girl for you.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

RGHHHH!! Spent ages writing longest reply ever to press 'back' button by accident and loose it all... So here goes again...

Re: baby genders-

Claireybell- GIRL! Just have that feeling, im super jealous you have ur scan tomorrow, 20w scan is my fav! Enjoy x 

CAMPN- not sure why but Im feeling a beautiful boy for you? Glad ur as impatient as me! I inquired booking a 16w gender scan at the private ultrasound place I usually go to, and they said they don't do gender scans till 17w?! I physically cannot wait an extra week! I think I'll just book a 'regular' scan at 16w 2d and say if you see something TELL ME!!! Eeek I already can't wait for urs x 

JLM73- is it mean im secretly glad ur not feeling this cycle? It was always the cycles I just 'gave up' or knew I would get a :bfn: that I hardly paid attention to the tests, this is how I got all 3 :bfp: I think it's our bodies way of letting us know she's in control! Also didn't know about the spermies thing taking a few months?!! My little girls dad, had a date with his right hand everyday, sometimes twice a day? Although did take us around a year for each :bfp: when he was born he had a undescended testicle, they thought maybe only had 1, at 16 he got a hernia, went in for surgery where they found the other testicle in his groin so they popped it down and stitched it in place, it's still a lot smaller than the other and higher up, I wonder if this affects his fertility at all? 

JEZ- I am literally wincing at ur post, blood in ur pee?! That is horrific and sounds painful! Im so sorry u have to go through that once, let alone on a regular occurance! I don't understand why ur docs take so long for results? My docs dip my pee, comes up positive for UTI, I get perscription for antiobiotics there and then? I hope they sort themselves out! X

Dobs- I don't like to give relationship advice, but from reading your posts, you are a complate babe, and I feel you deserve to be treated like a princess, YOU need looking after, and if he's not wanting children, that's a big deal breaker, ur clearly a caring, selfless, loyal person and going to be one of the best mums around, I hope it happens with the right person, and ur both very happy x

AFM- so 9 weeks this Wednesday and I feel nothing?! nada?! .. Last pregnancy I couldn't even keep water down and was violently sick from 6w, and pregnancy before was sick around twice a day from 8 weeks? I feel like I should be worried? Im obviously relieved im not sick, especially with two girls to look after but im also concerned something's wrong? I queezy at smells (my airfreshners make me gag, and I do feel sicky after eating or if hungry) boobies are big :happydance: wish they'd stay this way lol.. Maybe I should start believing in old wives tales? carrying differently this time could be a boy? (Both other pregnancies were girls?)

Who knows x


----------



## claireybell

Haha thankyou girls :) although il be really happy if its a boy aswell, boys are squidgy & snuggly when teeny

Yes, tattoo is for Riley, had it done last year in April & i squealed like hell & it only took 10 mins hahaa!! Im a wimp on pain! Wanted something memorable but no name & with a little help on Pinterest i got that, LOVE pinterest, its addictive when searching ha ha!!


----------



## claireybell

Keeps no need to be worried, i had nothing AT ALL when pg with Riley, you could very well be having a squidgy boy :) i had hardly any nausea, no peeing until a good 2.5-3 months in, no sore boobs nothing!! I was convinced i wasnt pg & that my 12wk scan wouldve been nothing in there Lol! Ooh 3 more wks until your scan eee!!

Edit: ps, its a butt munch when the back button gets clicked or you view a chart whilst typing & lose it all!! Grr been there a few times! Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Our infertility appointment is next Thursday, which may be cd1 for me! That's exciting starting a new cycle out on the right foot. If not I will get AF shortly after that (maybe Friday).


----------



## campn

Keep- I'm also getting a strong girl vibe for you!! And def Claire too! 

I'd save so much money on clothes and toys if it's a boy! And you're so right Claire boys are super cuddly and love their mamas!


----------



## Breeaa

Claire- I'm so excited for your ultrasound tomorrow!!! I'm hoping you'll see some good bits! I'm gonna guess girl! 

Gigs- Foot isn't broken, I can't walk on it at all though. Dr said it's a contusion and it hurts badddd. I'm on crutches that I can hardly use.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Our infertility appointment is next Thursday, which may be cd1 for me! That's exciting starting a new cycle out on the right foot. If not I will get AF shortly after that (maybe Friday).

Yay!! I hope your appt goes well and get a sticky bean soon!!


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Love love love the bump progression pics. You managed to get pretty much perfect same position and pose and all! But looks like you had a tiny middle before BFP - sigh- sadly all this stress and back trouble I had the past year I:munch: on everything in huge amt:roll:
I still think :pink: for you!
And um yea...:blush: like 8 of the 10 pages you read thru were prob me lol
Getn ready to watch more movies -Latest Bond movie- while plucking away at my logos

And um is EVERY woman in frickin FL on the same Frickin cycle as me??? There are always NO $ opks exactly when I O every month :growlmad:

*Jez-a-belle*:haha: I hope you are right cuz I am so uninterested this go round, Donor best be happy with the same as last time as I REFUSE to shave my legs lol so not bothered- plus my back still hurts lol
And sorry you lost your msgs I copy them as I go now cuz I have long post ( you didn't notice eh ?) and have accidentally lost mannnny !


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, that is a gorgeous bump progression!! Love!!


----------



## TexasRider

I read everything today I swear but I honestly have no energy to reply back.

DD surgery was today and it was an awful day. She puked 4 times in the car (2 times before we got there and 2 times on the way home) she gets car sick and I guess with an empty tummy it was no good. When she woke up from surgery she cried and whined for over an hour straight. Like total fit mode. My husband was rude and hateful due to stress most likely and I got mean right back. I'm now hurriedly washing her favorite blanket and hoping it gets clean before she misses it. I'm worn out and need a drink.

Plus my temp dropped more so I don't think I'm pregnant and I may have a shorter LP than last month. Idk


----------



## claireybell

Ah Texas sorry your temps dropped.. Fx'd its because of shitty sleep & stress the last day or so with Daughters impending Op.. Me & SO always get ratty at each other when tired & stressed, hope all seems lots better in morning & daughter is on road to recovery :hugs: 

Eee MrsG im very excited for your next cycle this week with help from fertility Dr :) hope Hubbys SA all went well or is if its coming up im sure all be be :thumbup: 

So glad your foot isnt broken Breea :) bruised feet are horrible, bless you! Try & keep that foot up.. Not always easy with kids but takes the pressure off :hugs: 

Afm, uhh its 1:35 AM & woke up with with chroninc tummy pain, huge bout of Diarrhea euggghhhhhh!! Lovely!! Hope im not ill!! Feel fine now though lol

Haha J im sure Donor man will wanna get donor fruity with you hairy legs or not ha ha! Id try at least 3 times with him if poss for a juice delivery.. Hehe ;-)


----------



## pacificlove

Texan, hope your daughter has a speedy recovery.
As for dh,stressful situations are known to not bring out the best in all of us, if this is out of the norm for your dh I'd try and not take it too personal as hard as that might be. :hugs:

As for me: nausea is on and off, especially after big meals or on an empty stomach stomach. 
The one thing no one told me about pregnancy is how much better orgasms get! :rofl: I didn't think that was possible... But omg!! :blush:


----------



## claireybell

Ooh & Breea just 2 weeks or so until your 20 wk scan aswell yay!!


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Texan, hope your daughter has a speedy recovery.
> As for dh,stressful situations are known to not bring out the best in all of us, if this is out of the norm for your dh I'd try and not take it too personal as hard as that might be. :hugs:
> 
> As for me: nausea is on and off, especially after big meals or on an empty stomach stomach.
> The one thing no one told me about pregnancy is how much better orgasms get! :rofl: I didn't think that was possible... But omg!! :blush:

Haha omg i know right!! Im horny LOADS at the moment :rofl: SO is not sure what to do with himself hahaaa!!! :)

MS & nausea is stinky :( i found with Riley i had an empty, full, hungry & bloated feeling all at once :sick: mash potato & baked beans or bland food helps mmm mash lol


----------



## campn

Claire- You've the cutest bumps! You're tiny so it's all baby in there! First thing when I wake up tomorrow is check on here so I can find out what you're having so we can hear names! 

Green- Hooray!!! So close now! I'm so happy for you, you've waited so long and been though so much and it's time for things to turn around for you. <3

Tex- Sorry about DD that sounds so miserable. Sadly men don't do well around sick people or kids, they're not always naturally equipped to take care of people. That's why we have moms!

Dobby- In case you're lurking I'm thinking of you.


----------



## claireybell

Campn what time is it where you are? Just thinking as our apt is 0945 & giving how long it takes plus with the study they want to do body measurements & blood test i reckon il be out by oooh.. 1130, so midday i reckon i be able to post pics ha ha :) are you doing any bump progression piccys? I never did it with Riley just random ones lol!


----------



## TexasRider

I cut him some slack. I know it's tough especially whe we both cleaned puke out of the car and off her. She seems to be doing ok now. Hasn't thrown up anymore. Plus he apologized for being an ass. 

CB can't wait to see what you are having! I'm saying girl only cause I think it would be awesome to
Have one of each!


----------



## campn

Claire- It's 10:13 at night here. I think it's 2:13 in the morning over there!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- I can't imagine how excited you are! I'm super excited for you. Lol I bet your tummy is upset because of the nervous/excitement. Hopefully it isn't anything more than that. 

Campn- you're so sweet! Thank you :)

Texas- sorry your DD got car sick. Hopefully she has a super quick recovery and she's all better. 



DHs SA came back all normal. The nurse who made my appointment is having the fertility doctor look at my hsg because the doc who did it was like "well it looks like it's blocked but I can't be sure" even I can see it looked blocked.. Clearly no dye was coming out of one side but whatever. So basically out possible problems so far are; hypo thyroid and blocked right tube.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, can't wait to see your pics in the morning, I know my time difference to Germany is 9 hours. Pacific time here. 
Hubby is gone again until Saturday evening, so trying to put that hornyness away.. It's not even that I am extra horny, but when I think of the "improvement" OMG where is hubby??

MrsG, glad to hear your doctors are finally getting to work. Fingers crossed that the next cycle is it!


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*:shock:
I just saw your preggers??
I totally missed that super Congrats!!
And you were concerned about timing as I recall:dance:


----------



## pacificlove

J, yepp! I did a booty call to see hubby last month. The opk had turned darker over 3 days so I drove up to him on day 4. 3 days of getting darker and the day after the booty call it was blank again... First month of constantly using opks when I knew we were getting close to o. Took us ~6 months, but we took a 2 month break during December/January due to 1000 miles between us.
I am Just over 6 weeks now and am counting down to the first midwife appointment next Tuesday. It's a meet and greet/intake appointment.


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Can't wait to see your GIRL announcement:dance:

*MrsG* I think you are gonna be setting up that dream nursery soon!

*Tex* Sorry I forgot to say earlier that I hope your temp drop is due to poor sleep-Take a look at my plummet this morning because I probably got a total of TWO hours I was working late on things and then could NOT fall asleep well, kept waking grrr!:hugs: regarding your DD- glad she seems better

*Pacific* You Horn Dog :rofl:
Actually I NEVER EVER crave sex, so it's more me having a mental/emotional bond that makes me want to but been single a while now and I never get "horny"
BUT with all the extra blood flow in the nether region during preg O M G I definitely wanted it- and ex hubs was NOT craving sex with me preggers:roll:
Was soooo frustrating! I invested in a very pretty and very tiny toy:blush:
- seriously bcuz 1 Orgasm before :spermy: is a Boy sway thing and 2 I read alot of infertility studies that said Orgasms increased blood flow ALOT to the uterus and was found to help implant blah blah.
I have never been a "toy" girl as I always can hit up an ex and am pretty creative so I found them a turn off. Funny thing is I LOVE this one ( forget the name) Looks like a metallis pink lipstick case with little crystals, and it's water proof LOL
It was like $10 bucks and has RUINED me now for the next man :rofl:

Man friend LOVES to try to talk about our old romps and ask if I miss him.
I'm like Hell Naw! This toy can get me there in 90 seconds and I go about my DAY!
He was like WHAT??? Yea blew his ego cuz I told him he USED to be the best:blush: in the special kisses down under and I'm like man your record was like 10 mins
You have been knocked off the score board:rofl:
He didn't talk to me for a week:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is just too funny! I toys on my own are a no. Hubby gets to enjoy all my pleasures.:blush::haha: usually our drive is very much the same and thankfully this little nugget hasn't turned him off. If only all men understood what pregnancy does do a womans nether regions. I am not quite that sex driven at the moment, just never thought there was room for improvement when it gets to the big O.. :dohh::happydance: and that is my current drive for more
I am waiting to hear the name of that toy though. :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa J that just cracked me up LOL! The lil toy has ruined you for any men :rofl: its kinda like 'damn it man your not doing it quick enough!' Ha


----------



## JLM73

Ok well since we are way past TMI and can talk about annnd show pics of cm IB, talk about :sex: and :spermy: and alll that I won't put any links but they are sold at like every adult shop.
It's a few years old and I think it's one of the Pocket Rocket Varieties. But it has like 8-10 "speeds" just one little button for all- just hold it longer to "shift gears":haha:
And to be so small it's very ahem "shaky" at the highest level. And it's waterproof.
Was seriously like $10 WITH batteries when I got it.
Only set back was it uses 3 of those little button batteries(near hearing aid type :jo:LOL) BUT after all these years the DOLLAR TREE has them :shock:
I grab a couple packs when I go :blush: 

When I went in the daytime to buy it, a big guy was behind the counter. I have NO prob perusing every now and then so I didn't care but when I went to pay for it, as i was digging for change I hear this buzzing and look up to find Chunky Monkey Man- has it OUT of the pkg and is holding it up far all the pervs to see, and loudly said "Ok I just wanted to show you that it works and it has 10 speeds so it's real powerful. There's no returns but it's our most sold one "
*O M G* I was MORTIFIED.! If I could have sunk into the floor or put on the Harry Potter Cloak I WOULD have:rofl:

So I loudly said "Oh well it's for a bachelorette party...so it's not for me anyway"
:dohh: I always buy a gift bag and card when I buy anything as my COVER LOL


----------



## Flueky88

Omg, there is no way I can catch up. I read but I'll hit the highlights and I'm very sorry if I miss somebody.

Cb, I can't wait to gear, should only be half an hour or so now :) very cute bump pics too

Pacific, I hear the blood flow is better down there so I guess that's why. It's too bad DH is so far away for work.

Brea, glad to hear foot isn't broken. 

Texas, sorry to about temp drop but could be stress and sleep deprived related. 

JLM, I think they have to do that. It's been several years since I bought one but they always had to turn on to show it works. I guess so no one can bring it back and say it didn't work since no returns (eww, thank goodness).


----------



## JLM73

Fleuk I agree and eww on returns lol He was just REALLY loud and it's totally quiet in there , besides like 5 men going to peep show or perusing things like "pocket vaginas" :huh: do they really need to take it everywhere?? LOL cuz most of them look fairly real and some are hairy...then I think Serial Killer "trophy" :rofl:

OMG I have no sleep meds and OTC does jack,,,As of now I have had about 2 hrs sleep...yesterday, and have been up 23 hrs..I just can not SLEEP
My temps will be all jacked now :roll:


----------



## gigglebox

So...many...pages...

J, yes, i have a square reader. Haven't used it yet though. I'll be busting it out at farmer's markets, i'm sure. Do you charge the customer for the use or do you just pay it? I forgot you mentioned this but the hotel has a sign for us at their egg station (the prepare them made to order).

Oh btw peeps, the eggs did very well! Chef said they were almost gone in the first day (they were supposed to last sat and sun breakfast). He made another order this week and added a dozen :thumbup: 

And OMG i was off the charts horny with my first pregnancy! I would literally lay on my couch and watch porn after work, just waiting for hubs to get home, and the second he walk through the door a pounced on him. We literally had to have the, "honey, i need to take a minute to just chill out after work" talk lol. 

Cb i'm dying for an update!!! Your bump is so cute. You're one of those people that bounce right back into shape after the baby is born, aren't you? 

I think i forgot to tell y'all but i'm keeping up with this working out thing. In week 3 now. No idea how much i've lost as i'm trying to hold out on weighing until the end of the month.

Green, are you still working out?


----------



## gigglebox

J, did you post a pic of your lebel design? I can't find it. SHOOOWWW MEEEEE

Shae, of course his parents aren't fond of you! You are f-ing their son! You stole his innocence! You corrupted him! You dark temptress! Lmao. They'll get over it, especially when you prove you're in it for the long haul. Parents seem to think all decisions teens make are stupid and they'll "grow out of it". They're often right, but not always. 

Hell, if my folks supported all my stupid dreams, i"d probably be a piercer right now. Literally. I wanted to work in tattoo shops and pierce people's bodies for a living when i was 17. What a different life that would have been!


----------



## claireybell

Right girls herre we are.. Last min guesses at the pic... 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps0oskaxqr.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Its a ........


----------



## campn

Claire!!! Where arth thou!? I had a dream you came and said its a girl and you're naming her Vanessa. No idea.


----------



## claireybell

GIRL!!!! Omg soooooo thrilled lol i could pee with excitement hahaa!! X


----------



## campn

Woohoo!!! Yay!!! I'm so happy!! I bet Riley would be so so excited for a little sister!!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay CB! Girls are so much fun!! And yay for Riley getting a little sister congrats!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle- I feel ya on the dreams. When I was a teen I wanted to be a marine biologist... Funny part is that I get super carsick/boat sick/motion sick it's ridiculous. Anyway I obviously did not pursue that dream and I became a teacher instead. Don't get me wrong most of the time I love my job and I enjoy being off when my DD is out of school and it makes it easier to take care of her but I often wonder if I should have done something different. Maybe made more money etc. 

My temp came up a little bit I'm not holding my breath. Hoping for a 14 day LP. Just have to wait a few more days


----------



## claireybell

hehe thankyou :) SO's face was a picture, he was in shock haha most excellent!! She saud she couldnt see anything that resembled 'boy bits' & she pointed out the girly 'lines' :)


----------



## claireybell

Campn your a Peach eeee!!!! :hugs:


----------



## campn

Clairey time to think of names and break the bank buying all girly clothes! Do you have a potty shot??


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- yay!!!!! So excited for you! 

Gig- yup still working out. I've started meal prepping too. It's actually kind of nice and easy. 

Campn- congrats peach!


----------



## pacificlove

Yay cb!!! Congratulations, it's a GIRL!!


----------



## campn

Thanks Claire and green! Can't believe it's only 3 more days until the second trimester!? Although I think to simplify things they just say 14 weeks is the second trimester. 

Oh I'm breaking out bad all over my chin, DS saw my zit and pressed on it then said "Oh did daddy hit mommy!??" HAHAHAHA that made me laugh.


----------



## claireybell

Lol thats hilarious Campn, they say the funniest things! My skins horrid & i look so tired & skin is just dry uhhh!!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Clairey time to think of names and break the bank buying all girly clothes! Do you have a potty shot??

No, no potty shot as baby was really wriggly & had to keep going back to that area ha ha! She froze the screen but no pics of that bit.. But i sawxthe lines & no bulging ha


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats on baby girl CB!!


----------



## shaescott

Yay for a girl!!! Is that what you were hoping for CB? I love girls, I want both genders but especially girls.


----------



## shaescott

I took my temp vaginally this morning and forgot to record it, but my thermometer saves it obviously so I'll put it in when I get home. It was 96 something I think. Is there rules about temping vaginally? I just stuck it in a bit past the tip of the thermometer...


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> GIRL!!!! Omg soooooo thrilled lol i could pee with excitement hahaa!! X

Yay!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! Woohoo!!! Cute ultrasound pics too :happydance:


----------



## JLM73

*CLAIRE!!!* OMG yay!!:happydance: Soooo cute in those Great pics!!!
I have no idea why I always thought :pink: for you since you got your BFP but I did...weird but cool! Huge Congrats!!!

*Giglet* I didn't post any logos. I'm making "funny fruit" logos that I use on labels to let customers know the flavors. I find that having LOTS of small signs or labels /flyers by the products hugely increased sales over just talking to ppl:shrug:
Guess they like the humor, but my Official logo is the family crest for my mother's surname. I use it on everything, and especially my biz cards which I print from home with Avery labels/cards from Wally VERY Cheap and easy.
Funny thing is when I went to a local FedEx Office ( print shop) the guy was saying"You can't use anyone's copy written art...":saywhat:
I kept saying it's a historic family crest anyone can get their family crest online...
But he kept saying I had to have permission from the "original artist"
:huh: Ok...no problem...let me hop in my time machine and jet back to the 1400s or so...I'll be back in a jiffy!:roll:
Thankfully his manager overheard and told the dude "no one can copyright a historical crest, and anyone can look theirs up and use it"
I even showed him it is my Middle name on my license- which got me laughed at bcuz American kids were like Eggg-yar???(That's how it sounds in Portuguese.
I HATED it then but I Love it now, as it's original. I use it on my dog registration names too:thumbup:
Oh and square reader just sent me an email that they have chip readers with NFC(near field comm, where ppl just hold their phone near it) built in as well. They aren't free tho. $49, but it is the wave of the future, as NOT switching to it will eventually put you liable for any fraudulent charges on old magnet strip credit cards :dohh: Tech is moving SO fast! But I am DEF getting one asap as I ain't trying to end up at the "Crossbar Motel with pretty silver bracelets"- over some ass using a stolen card!
And ( long post lol) No I don't charge customers extra- no one here does- as that is the incentive for the customer to use your reader. The fees are lower than credit card scanners tho

AFM- Cerv is high open and soft, but the damn $ store is OUT of OPKs, so I may just skip them as I always get + cd12/13ish. I'll get with donor tonight
Examples of my logos below annnnd I will shut up now :rofl:
*My Crest*

*BellPepper Flavor Logo*


----------



## claireybell

I was hoping for a girl but is it wrong that im sad that its not a boy? Lol! I think either way the sex went i wouldbe felt like it but im mega excited! We be discussing baby names this evening, we both really like the name Lara, SO loves Mia but its very Fast n Furious to me & that girl irritates me Lol! Im sure we'll be back n forth on names :) 

Love those logo pics J hehe ;) 

Gigs thats fantastic news on more egg orders!! :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

J is donor bangable without any strings attached ? Just thinking of getting it all right up there lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I second Claire's question! I think it could benefit just doing the deed. 

CB I love both names!

Gig- congrats on the egg sells that's amazing!


----------



## claireybell

Texas hope your temp starts elevating again, everything is crossed for you :) hows your daughter doing today?


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou MrsG :hugs:

When you say your meal prepping... What do you usually do? Or is this a business thing? Just curious :)


----------



## campn

Claire- I'm also hoping for a girl just so I can have one of each but boys are so sweet to their mums. I see it with my DS and my niece. My DS would give me his entire snack if I asked while my niece wouldn't agree to give a tiny bit to her mom. Although I like the idea of being protected by my grown up sons one day. A lot of the guys I dated always saw their mummies as the queen or princess of the world while girls saw their dads the Kings. 

Anyway I think it's so nice to get one of each so you can experience different relationships with both! You get to have a best friend forever in a daughter and not just have daughter IN Laws.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Claire- 
On Sunday I make all the lunches for the week. In mine I have 3oz of lean meat (chicken or fish) and 1/2 cup complex carbs (sweet potatoe, quinoa) and veggies. In DHs I put more because, well he's twice my size and a man and needs more calories to live off. Anyway I make the week, freeze them and pull them out the day before. So my lunch is all made and it's healthy. No going hungry or eating out. Dinner I do another 3oz of lean meat and veggies (no carbs)


----------



## claireybell

That is very true Camps!! :thumbup: she will adore SO more thsn me i expect esp at a young age & then i think about when shes our age & pg, how lovely :hugs: i really hope you get your team pinky aswell lovely :)


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh i see MrsG! Thats very organised of you & its really healthy aswell! wish i were like that lol! I rush around in the mornings doing it ha ha!


----------



## TexasRider

CB- she's doing great! Having a nap at the moment but otherwise you would hardly know she had surgery yeaterday. She's been playing and eating like normal all morning. She does get a little whiny when it's time for pain meds (we are alternating Tylenol and Motrin per Dr orders) but she's doing so well!

I hope my temp keeps going up too but who knows at this point. AF is due Friday if I have a 14 day LP so not much longer to go!!


----------



## pacificlove

Loving the logos j! 

Texas: glad your daughter is doing well! Fingers crossed for a :bfp: Saturday morning!!


----------



## JLM73

*HELL NO!!!* to :sex: with donor !!=;[-X=;
Lest you all forgot I have only met donor 3 days in a row last month 
1st night- You are so cool, you are beautiful, well maybe if you want a BF again you will keep me in mind(THAT was all at our cpl hours Starbucks meet)
2nd night- Recall I "assisted" he said- OMG...WTF was wrong with your ex!!He's an idiot!! You are amazing- and the specimen was in the cup in 5 mins:winkwink:
3rd night- I again "assisted he said - OMFG...you are unreal- like you are perfect! Argh I hope I don't fall in love with you:shock: Again specimen in cup within 5 mins...

But he was following buds advice to pleasure himself daily!!!:growlmad:
And he called once inTWW and text 5 times wishing me well LOL
So I repeat *HELLLL nawwww*! I will have a stalker who will be using the kid as an excuse to "check in :dohh:
Keep in mind he is 48, never married, no kids, and dated a crazy ex so he himself SWORE off relationships- UNTIL those 2 nights lol

And alll the :spermy with preseed were Up in there with the softcup-ZERO leakage till I removed them like 6-8 hrs later LMAO
So he needs to step away from the hot pocket- else I will have to go into TTC protection program and change my name to Dawn Freespirit and move to some shady hidden mountain off grid community:rofl:
I meet him in 2 .5 hrs...


----------



## JLM73

And thx all re: logos- I find it helps ppl ask less questions so other customers don't walk off. Last week I had a couple come taste sauces point to the labels and go OMG those are good prices! And my lil 10x10 tent had a LINE literally pile in to look over their shoulders, tried samples AND all waited with credit cards out like a store:rofl:
I even got great feedback from them on Square which I didn't even know could be done:huh:
We also have alot of tourists and migrants who don't speak much English and walk away fast if they don't understand - but with Pictures of the fruit and the price on little signs they don't need to talk much just taste a sample and point to what they want or hand it to me so I love that


----------



## JLM73

*Jez and Dobs*keeping you both in mind and hoping all is getting better<3:hug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Things are so shitty. But what else is new. I just hope I can use spring break as a reset. So please don't think I am ignoring anybody if you asked about me. I can't even talk about my life.

Still reading up page by page. J, good luck with donor. Do you have any security in place so he doesn't use the kid as an excuse to see you/trap you?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex, keeping my FXed for you! Sorry DD née ded surgery, but so happy to hear it went well!

CB, totally not weird that you are a tad sad for a girl but I second everything everyone has said about the relationship. Personally, I am super close to my mom but my dad died when I wss 4. But even before that we used to bake together all the time. Find memories of mom letting me stir in the dinosaur sprinkles into the funfetti cake buahahaha

Campn, hoping your little bean got the pink memo!

Ok I lost steam lol I love the rest of you!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Love you Dobs, so happy to see you post. I'm sorry things are hard right now. Message me whenever you wanna rant over anything. Thinking of you <3


----------



## Flueky88

J awesome labels, that's pretty ridiculous that guy giving you the run around. Hope donor meeting goes well, lots of :dust: 

Dobby, glad to hear from you. Sorry your life is a poo storm. I hope your spring break helps you refocus and find some positives in your life. Isn't spring about new beginnings anyways.

Sorry ladies, I'm having a hard time responding. I'm down emotionally because it's nearing anniversary of my brother's death. It always gets me down and I get a little reclusive. Much love and :dust:

Oh and campn, sending girl vibes your wat :)


----------



## campn

Flu- My heart aches for you. That's normal to feel that way so don't be sorry you gotta do whatever you can to survive this time now and sometimes being alone is better but don't let it go on long! We'd miss you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Fluek, I can totally understand. We are here if you need a should or a hug! Losing someone close to you never gets easier. People don't understand why I hate my birthday, but when your birthday was the last day you saw your dad alive and he did everything to make it the best day possible you kind of learn to hate your birthday.

Campn, you are sweet. No ranting for me. Just focusing on work. Hugs hugs


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- we love you too! Hope spring break comes quick for you. Thinking of you. 

Flu- I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine. Hugs.


----------



## campn

Omg Dobby I can't believe you lost your daddy on your birthday. That's so heartbreaking. When my dad got so sick when my DS was born I thought he'd die and that new born phase I'll always look back on with so much pain. I still have panic attacks and cry hysterically when I remember everything that happened I would share but you ladies would honestly get traumatized. I've been focusing hard on trying to forget everything but the thought of it happening again with this baby has crossed my mind.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry about your brother fkuky... :hugs: I couldn't imagine loosing my brother...

Dobs: I hope spring break will give you what you need most. :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

First and forewmost *Flu and Dob* HUGE cyber :hug: and <3 regarding Both of those losses and their times of year
My mother and I butted heads always, but my dad was a Great provider, and he passed away when DS was nearing 2 months of age, so I hate that time of year (near Xmas)as I'm so sad he never even got to see DS as he was suffering Alzheimers and in a nursing home dying- NOT a germ friendly space for a newborn:cry:
Matter of fact today is his bday, and I never made it to his grave:sad1:
MUST do tomoro...

Ok More Donor drama:dohh:
Keeping this short ( :rofl:)
1- I assisted and he said omg if we have to keep trying much longer I may just have to marry you!:wedding: LOL seeee NO sex!! He actually is VERY funny and kept making jokes during the assist part which makes things MUCH less awkward- I never have to do much anyhow he is perfectly fine "handling himself" for the cupping ceremony :haha:

2- FUMBLE!!!:yellowcard:Flag on the FIELD!!!!
...ok it was NOT purposeful, but I know his little "hot spots" and apparently I Said something that made him grab the cup and "finish" BUT...being dim light I _thought_ I was seeing little flashes down by his hand /cup( I was sitting beside him in the car) :huh:
Then I'm like :shock: OH Sh*t several ummm spurts was what I had seen and they went PAST the cup - so I hope on his hand:nope: on his pants.
:dohh::dohh: I could see stuff in the cup- but he stresses sooo badly about letting me down, that I didn't mention it.
So 1/2 was lost, some on hand recovered, and rest in cup.
I read up on home insems omw there- and it said keep the cup body temp and wait ten mins to insert.
So I put the cup btwn my :holly: lol
Then walked the mall. 
He is SOOO paranoid of getting arrested lol- I'm like dude we are in a dark parking garage, at a huge mall, several floors up, and he has limo tint.

3-Possible 2nd FUMBLE on my end:dohh:
Preseed said use before (last time I mixed it in and stirring could have damaged the :spermy: My bad...well the preseed is watery, and after semen rests 10 mins it thins and is ALSO runny.
I was in the handicap stall all set - syringed the preseed in, then the :spermy: which def is less than last times 3 syringes- only 1 syringe tonight:( As soon as the softcup was in, I got *drippage*:shrug:
Not worried as I washed up and cleaned the stuff BUT it KEPT dripping!!, and the cup was def in right!!??
I even had it on my pants and had to place papertowels in as a liner.
When I peed at home 2 hrs later (softcup still in) MORE drips into the toilet!!

GAHHHH!! So I don't know how many soldiers actually made the trek:blush: He was so concerned and kept apologizing that he wore the wrong pants cuz they got in the way lol. We sat and talked for an hour and he was telling me about his "private parties" and how the amount of pickle juice is alot when he watches porn :dohh: BUT We came up with a new plan, as he feels being nervous in the car with mall cops circling - it is stressing him and he's not filling the cup much.

New Game Plan- we meet tomoro (should be my O day) and he's gonna take the cup in the mens room while I wait in food court- and watch porn on his phone and fill the cup LOL. Then he shall transfer such said pickle juice package to me, and *I* will go in the ladies room while *he* waits in the food court- LOL like secret agent stuff:howdy:
I'm out of the preseed now tho, and NOT really digging how messy it was today, so likely will skip it tomoro and just go with my watery cm.


----------



## pacificlove

J, quite the saga! Fingers crossed that at least one swimmer meets the egg. It only takes one :spermy: Hopefully it was also just the preseed dripping out, idk, fx


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* He only moved to FL to care for his mom as she is declining mentally. Guess Aunt was previous caregiver and passed away. But once his mom has passed he plans to move back up North where all his childhood friends and remaining fam are, and he owns a home there upstate NY on a lake he wants to go back to.

Nothing would legally bind him to never being able to see the kiddo later, and frankly as usual I know ALOT of his personal info full name etc ( from lab papers) address from car tag etc.
He's never donated before and doesn't want to again, and frankly as i have had 16 cycles of this- I am VERY careful NOT to give much info out.
I'm actually not concerned. I still see my surro twins whenever I like for playdates and bdays holidays. And get updates and pics - it's very cool watching them grow up.
I plan to give him lots of pics and regular updates- as he is doing a HUGE thing by being my donor. I don't mind the baby growing up knowing "Uncle So n So" or "God Parent" etc. I just don't want to shuffle a kid back and forth 50/50 again like DS.
And he says he is way past days of tending little ones.
:-k I will need to find out what he wants in the event the kiddo wants to meet his bio dad. 
I don't want him at the birth just bcuz I think if my SO isn't there supporting in labor, then I will rely on the midwife- can't get solace from a non SO in my mind in that time of pain. But I will def be cool with him meeting the baby, as it will be his only baby, and that's a special pic opportunity etc.


----------



## JLM73

oh and My "cover story" for when I meet the donor for my nosey mother is that I am cooking pastries at my friends cafe- which I do often.
But as soon as I got home, hauling All my cooking utensils my friggin :dog: was BirdDogging the HELL outta me!!
He KEPT sticking his nose straight to my crotch or butt area - and I'm like SHOO STOP get OFF !! Damn mastiff! He almost blew my cover lol


----------



## Flueky88

Thank you all so much ladies :hugs: it'll be 8 years soon but this time of year is always hard. It was the worst loss of my life and I can't imagine going through a loss like that again. 

Dobby, I'm sorry about your father's death especially around your birthday :hugs: my dad lost his dad around Christmas and ever since he hates to receive gifts. 

J, your donor stories are always the best. Hoping it was more preseed that slipped out instead of man juice. Sorry about the loss of your father too :( 

Campn thanks sweetie. You are always so sweet and thoughtful :)


----------



## shaescott

Omg J :rofl: your donor sagas are the best! Even though there was less :spermy: you'll get lots more today! Fumbles fumbles go away, come again after O day!


----------



## shaescott

So I didn't have time for my POM juice this morning (AGGGH!), I hope I'll remember it when I get home. Idk if it's coincidence or not, but my temp hardly moved using vaginal temping! Yay for no insane temps!


----------



## TexasRider

That's good news shae! Hopefully you will get the hang of things so when you are TTC it will be a breeze.

Flueky and Dobs- I totally get where you are coming from on the tragic deaths. My dad had a sudden heart attack and passed away on mothers day when my daughter was only 6 weeks old. It was my first Mother's Day to celebrate as an actually
Mother. Thankfully mothers day isn't always on the 13th but we still are very sad each mothers day that comes around. 

J- I hope this is your cycle! Good luck with the donor and the new plan! 

Afm- temp is basically holding fairly steady. I still expect the temp drop of death tomorrow and then AF Friday but we shall see. I'm heading out of town today to go shopping in a bigger town. Gotta get stuff lined out for my daughters bday party next week!


----------



## gigglebox

I've lost grandparents, but never anyone really close. I was pretty close to my grandma, the last grandparent to pass, however she wanted to die so i think that tainted my normal feelings of sorrow. I was said, but i knew it's what she wanted. Anywho, i am so so sorry for rhose of you with close personal losses. I dread the day i have to go through it. 

J, i think "nixing" the preseed this time is a good call. Sounds like it was just a hassle. Plus, you'll get one dose with and one without, so hopefully you'll be covered for whichever scenario works best.

Random question for y'all...

With baby making, do you have the desire to continue your family line? I have this theory that men have more of a need to further their gene lineage whereas women have the need to nurture their offspring. Our drives are different, since we're biologicallly set up different. I want babies but i have no feeling of moral obligation to further my lineage....just wondering how you all felt, and if this is true with your SO's? We know J's donor definitely fits this theory! 

Oh and Green, how much weight are you down?


----------



## campn

Gigs- Do you mean like "Carry the family name" type of thing? I think that's why so many men want sons, at least DH. He said he wants someone to carry his name and another boy to share his boy hobbies. My dad had my brother then 3 daughters and I think he wanted more sons to help him in his business since my brother turned out to be not the best hard working guy. I personally don't see the carry the family name thing since I'm not Royal :p I think some men are genetically wired to spread "the seed" but like you said it's so different for women, when I think of having more kids it's because I want a family and companionship especially when I'm older I want lots of grandkids.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've lost about 10 pounds. Idk why but I just can't loose this weight! Im trying to up everything this week. I want to loose a couple more before our doctor appointment next Thursday. 

Gig- as for carrying the family name. Nope no desire. I can't stand my dad so I was so happy to get rid on that name when I married. But continuing the line maybe a little only because I want my mom to see so many grandkids before she gets too old. 
But I think really hubs and I borg have the need to nurture. Which is odd that I think about it. Lol.


----------



## campn

Green- 10 lbs is just amazing! I couldn't even lose 5 and keep it off! I desperately need to get back to a good weight after I've this baby as my bmi is nearing 25 which is overweight.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I've been working out and eating healthy for like 2 months now! And I gained like 3 pounds just on vacation. My body hates me. I swear I smell s donut and I've gained another pound. I don't eat any sugars barely any carbs. Super healthy and NOTHING!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- I've been working out and eating healthy for like 2 months now! And I gained like 3 pounds just on vacation. My body hates me. I swear I smell s donut and I've gained another pound. I don't eat any sugars barely any carbs. Super healthy and NOTHING!

I hear you sister! I've never been the girl who eats and doesn't gain weight, I breathe and I gain weight! Only time I lost so much weight was when I was breastfeeding so I'm hoping this time breastfeeding helps. I went down to 107 lbs. right now I'm 130 :cry: and I'm barely 5'1.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sounds like mouth breathing was probably your issue. Glad your temps are stable.

Texas, sorry your temps are staying low. You should buy something nice to treat yourself :) I hate when stuff happens around holidays it's like a knife stabbing you when it comes around.

Gigs, a loss is still hard. I try not to measure grief so to speak. Suicide I think is the worst. So many feelings of regret and guilt. Anywho, as far as wanting to ttc. Sadly over a year ago I didn't really care one way or another. When I thought I may have been pregnant in April it clicked that I wanted to bring a little baby of ours into the world to love it. I never had that motherly instinct growing up. I used to tell people I was never getting married or having kids lol

Greenie, way to go on the 10lbs!! I wish I could lose 10 lbs. I'm working on it though. Also, sounds like you hit a plateau. Maybe switch up your exercise routine or something. 

Campn, I would never guess your bmi was near 25. Also while prego I wouldn't worry about bmi. I'm actually a little over 25. I'm thinking maybe I should focus on losing some weight during ttc process. I've started riding our exercise bike. Gonna try to cut the sweets down some.


----------



## shaescott

I'm that weird person trying to gain weight instead of lose it. I'm 5'8" and 125ish pounds. That's after gaining a bit. Highest weight ever was 128, in 8th grade. Not eating meat normally makes you lose weight but I eat a lot of other stuff (I sometimes stuff my face) and I dance so I have some muscle weight.


----------



## pacificlove

Greenie, 10 lbs is amazing! I totally failed in loosing any weight before... Mind you, now that no food seems that appealing I might loose some in first trimester, ha-ha
Gosh, I just about puked when I pulled a dog hair out of my mouth. And dog hair on my food is such a common occurrence, just the thought of it...:sick:

I have set a couple of eggs into the incubator, hopefully in 3 weeks I'll have a few baby chicks :) it's a test run to check fertility on my chicken eggs. I told hubby I needed to see if the incubator still works after the move. Haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! I've changed it up this month to try to loose more so well see. 

Pacific- I can't wait until the chicks hatch!!! I want to see pics ASAP! I love little baby chicks.


----------



## campn

My sister had her anatomy scan today and it's a boy! 100% there's no denying it! It's the most boy potty shot I ever saw I actually blushed. 

However they found another abnormalty with her umbilical cord, something called velamentous cord insertion, there's lots of complications with this and could result in stillbirth, but good thing they found it early as most cases go unnoticed. She'll probably have to have a c-section at 37 weeks or earlier if things got worse. It's a very rare thing, like 1% common plus her 1% common hematoma. I can't believe how her life when it comes to pregnancy is so hard and traumatic. I cried for her after she told me the news but I tried to tell her it's going to be okay and that rainbow baby is just a miracle baby.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn my heart breaks for you, your sister, and your nephew. But he's a little fighter and just has to defy all odds. He's going to be such a strong amazing little man when he's born!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn your nephew is going to be such a miracle baby. Defying all odds ya know. I will keep her in my thoughts that her pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------



## taylorcooper8

I got off my birth control in the middle of January and on February 5th my boyfriend used the pullout method and my period ( as of March 16th is 8 days late) I took a pregnancy test on the 4th day of my period being late and it was negative, but I've been experiencing some symptoms and my poo has been green for a couple days now , is pregnancy a possibility? what should I do ?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Taylor- coming off the pill periods can be very irregular. If he pulled out in time and you only did it that once, it's very unlikely you're pregnant. It's possible don't get me wrong. But very unlikely. When did you start your period last? Just when you came off the pill? You body is trying to adjust.


----------



## shaescott

taylorcooper8 said:


> I got off my birth control in the middle of January and on February 5th my boyfriend used the pullout method and my period ( as of March 16th is 8 days late) I took a pregnancy test on the 4th day of my period being late and it was negative, but I've been experiencing some symptoms and my poo has been green for a couple days now , is pregnancy a possibility? what should I do ?

It's unlikely that you're pregnant if you're testing negative 4 days past your period being due. Your body is likely adjusting due to getting off birth control. That can really mess up your cycle. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs, I'll post pictures of the babies... But honestly I am not sure those eggs are viable. I accidentally had them in the fridge for a few days. I'll know their fertility in a few days.

Campn: sorry to hear about your sister... :hugs: hopefully they have caught the abnormal cord in time to avoid anything worse. :hugs:

Taylor: ok agree, you may not be pregnant. The pill regulates our cycles to 28 days, but once you come off it'll go back to its normal cycle. After I came off the pill I found out my cycles where actually 30-33 days. I didn't know as when I went on the pill I never paid attention before. You went off to ttc?


----------



## DobbyForever

Random! Omg first response ovulation tests look like pregnancy tests lol I took one cuz I was too lazy to go to cvs to get my usual 20 pack and I had to keep telling my brain it is an ovulation test haha. Ex wants me to test til the freak surge ends which it finally has
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

shaescott said:


> Omg J :rofl: your donor sagas are the best! Even though there was less :spermy: you'll get lots more today! Fumbles fumbles go away, come again after O day!

Shae LOVE the chant - Sadly I didn't get any more today than yesterday- and there was no spill:shrug: 
He was stressing his mom is not feeling well, and he had been racing around all day- so he literally chatted ( well vented lol) about 15 mins then asked if I minded if he got "busy" and left so he could get back to his mom.
Of course I didn't but he had only a small amount of juice in the cup :(
No dripping today, so hoping one strong Y :spermy: makes it to the (insert Lord of the Rings Smeagol voice here) *P R E C I O U S S S S!*

I will note that when I took the soft cup out this morning more "goo" came out and it REEKED of pickle juice :sick:
So I know for sure SOME were still all up in the vajay-jay:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Glad to hear you got some good pickle juice today! Ha-ha fingers and toes crossed!

As for me: food has lost the appeal. I feel sick on an empty stomach and even sicker after I eat. No actual puke yet, but it has definitely tried it's way up :( :sick:
I could really use a nice greasy slice of pizza.. And there is no fast food place here :( I googled pizza by the slice and just remembered that I'd have to get over to the big island for that. 
I could opt for the expensive restaurant pizza but it won't be nearly as greasy :( 
Google is not being nice


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey*:thumbup: You hit the nail on the head with my donor situation.
*Me*I always wanted lots of kids, and my experience with DS was RUINED by exhubs immature behavior, so not only do I REALLY want 1 or 2 more to complete my dream of a big family, but I also kinda want my final 1 or 2 to be GREAT experiences.
*Donor* When we had our first sit down meeting he explained that he is literally the LAST male of his family. Bro and dad both passed away, as well as male cousins. So once he turned 48, he said he had this panick that his "family line" would no longer exist once he and his elderly mother pass on, and that really bothered him. He admits he does not want to marry or care for small kids at this point in his life, but figured he would look for the right person to donate to , so he could feel like he somehow "contributed" to the world.
He does NOT feel the need for the baby to have his name- it's just his own peace of mind to know that somewhere out in the world, a part of him continues on.
*So of course we all tinker with the idea of baby names, and I have NO idea whyyyy it popped into my head today driving to meet him, but I just got this URGE to look up his name in Italian ( Mind you his legal name could very well BE what I found, and NOT what he's called) Kinda like most "Bill"s are actually named William:shrug
And he is full Italian parents over from Italy, and I HATE "normal" names and have made sure NONE of my kiddos end up with FIVE people in every class with the same name. *I* went thru that :growlmad:
But once I looked it up I was like OMG! I totally could name the baby ( 1st name) after him- but the Italian version. My daughter's father is Italian as well, and her name is as well.
So.....building suspense:haha: My donor's name is *John* :huh: WAY common! BUT the Italian version- *Giovanni*:dance: I like that one!
So maybe...

*Flueks*<3<3<3 :hugs:

*Shae*You still have that :bunny: metabolism cuz you are so young....ENJOY it lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't have much to comment on. But I love you all. 

And I'm exhausted. I've working my ass off this week and my dog is starting to hate me because I drag him out on runs and walk. lol


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*Love your pic! You look so super happy!

*Tex* Thx for the pos vibes. I am glad your temp has stayed steady and sending Good vibes back atcha!

*Pacific* It's crazy but if you go online I know there are literally places that SHIP legit NY pizzas lol. I think they are ready to bake but vaccuum sealed?? And some are frozen, but I def saw them before.
OR you cou;ld go to the restaurant and ask for pep sausage etc they really GREASE up the slices lol...:-k Hell now a days you can find legit recipes for what you want- maybe you can find a recipe:shrug:

So i had a dream sometime last night in my sleep fog and woke up feeling REALLY good about a BFP this time!? and that was BEFORE donor and I even talked to arrange the mtg time today...Dunno how to describe it just have felt ALLLL day like this is the cycle I get my boy...and the freaky name look up too
:blush: Guess I should add the backstory on WHY the Giovanni name struck me so much- Once upon a time I met a Giovanni...and was soooo crazy in Love with him:cloud9:, but I'm stuck here in FL and sadly he is in Italy :( so wrong time wrong place issue.
I would move there in a <3beat, but DS is 50/50 so no can do...
I've kept in touch with him, but we always joke when DS is 18 I'll move there ...still think I might!:serenade:


----------



## JLM73

My OPK porn...
** Keep in mind the cd12 urine was SAVED and used on cd13 when I finally got some opks, so the level would have been 50% stronger if I had used it fresh
Hopefully I get my temp rise tomoro morn confirming O cd 13 [-o&lt;


----------



## pacificlove

Oh, nice line porn! Are you still temping?

I'll have to Google if there are places in Canada that will ship you a pizza... That sounds like an amazing idea... I have made pizza before, but I don't have pepperoni or bacon in the house. Seems like a lot of effort. :ROFL: kinda hoping hubby will bring one home Saturday night when he's returning from work on the big island.


----------



## shaescott

OMG J the serenading emoji thing :rofl: My SO is tone deaf so I would be standing up there like "I love you but please stop singing"


----------



## campn

Dobby- My heart stopped when I saw the picture!! I thought it was a pregnancy test!! 

Green- Awww I love your new picture!!! You are so very beautiful! The dimples!!!

Pacific- My nausea was so bad from 4 weeks until about 8 weeks, only thing I could keep down was very bland carbs and bread. I hope your nausea is short lived so you can get some yummy pizza. I'm from Chicago so I'm so picky about my pizza. Why don't you make a home made one!?


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* When me and manFriend were dating, we had marathon movie days, but always made our own pizza. I know you can either premade dough balls from some bakeries and it's cheap- Publix sells it here but not sure if you have them...
Or pillsbury dough- we just bought the biscuit dough ( plain not buttery) and mushed all the biscuit dough together, then flatten to make the crust- very easy and cheap.
Sauce is pretty simple- basic tomato sauce seasoned to taste or jarred pasta sauces come with tons of variation- garden veggie, onion garlic, meat based, tomato basil etc.
Toppings to your taste as well.
OMG some of our pizzas were SOoo heavy :rofl:
Yes I'm still temping, but didn't during AF and just after as I was not amused with facing yet ANOTHER ttc cycle lol.
I've been temping a looooong time and I have very little variation, and think I only ever had one questionable O cycle, so I really am just doing it to confirm O
I should get my temp rise tomoro hopefully- waiting on lil son to go to sleep :roll:
Almost 1 am, need him asleep cuz I need to decorate for older sons bday!
Gonna confetti bomb him in bed in the morning, and hang literally 50 decorations, also putting 60 balloons in his bathroom so he won't be able to get in :rofl:
...:shock: oh wait....I gotta blow all of them up! :dohh:


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* LMAO on the tone def!

*Dobs* I read what you wrote THEN looked at the pic and STILL was freaked out- no way am I using them lol


----------



## shaescott

Lol J that's such an awesome idea, you must be an awesome mom! Good luck blowing those balloons up!
I'm not sure if he's actually tone deaf, he can tell that I'm not and that I can sing (cuz yeah I can sing pretty well) but he can't match the notes in songs at all, whatsoever.


----------



## shaescott

So I took out the extreme temps from my chart because they were likely due to the mouth breathing issue. We'll see this morning what my temp is. Time to go to bed, it's 1 am! Gotta get up at 6!


----------



## Flueky88

Taylor, I would say you are probably not pregnant and your hormones are out of whack post pill. I would test once a week until AF shows. It took me awhile to stabilize after the pill and I still have longer than average cycles. 

Pacific lol that must be rough not being close to a place to satisfy your craving. If I was you I would let DH know to bring pizza home ;)

J, I love your Lord of the Rings reference. It really made me smile :) also, Giovanni is a nice name. I really hope you get your rainbow bfp.

Shae good idea getting rid of the wacky temps. 

Greenie cute pic. Love the dimples.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I have seen those in the opk test thread and was confused but figures out the LH and HCG tests look the same. It's kind of cruel really. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Aww MrsG your avatar piccy is very cute, you look so happy :hugs: 

J my friends nephew is 1/4 italian & his name is Giovanni, gorgeous olive skin & dark hair/eyes, really suits the name :) & so glad you had 3 rounds of pickle hehee!! Everything crossed for you :thumbup: 

So, im not 100% convinced its a girl lol as she said she couldnt see boy bits & i need a lil bit more reassurance, so in an hours time i gave a private gender scan booked with 4D lol! F**k it, its the one treat il give myself as im pg & its my birthday on Sunday, im taking my mum whos very excited & SO has no idea hahaa!! Il show him 'conf' pics later today :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Havent fully read back 2-3 pages yet to chat about other bits on the thread so bear with moi.. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Green, 10lbs is a great start! Aren't you also having metabolism issues? hypothyroidism will def make weight loss more of a challenge. Also, have you measured inches at all? If you have facebook, i'm on this moms fitness page that has a ton of moms all over doing the weight loss thing. It can be a great support. If you're interested, pm me your name and i'll add you to the group :0) 

J, i love the positivity this month! My fingers are tightly crossed that your instinct is correct! 

Dobs, i see you're calling him "Ex" now. When are you officially dropping the axe?

PL! Omg baby birds eeeeeeeeeeee! Sadly i have no incubator, but i'd love to hatch some of our eggs. Maybe later this year. I'm hoping i get a broody (day before last i thought i did, but she was just late laying her egg that day and i walked in on her lol) but none of my breeds are known for it, so i'm not holding my breath. Still, i'm going to a small animal swap this weekend just to see...also almost picked up ducklings at tractor supply yesterday :blush: i have no self control!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and campn, your sister is in my thoughts. Miracles do happen and the most dismal situations can turn out totally fine--i speak from experience with Des, who was given a 15% survival rate. How far along is she now?


----------



## campn

Claire- It's hard to miss a wiener especially at 20 weeks but I completely understand and I would have wanted a private scan regardless cause I want to keep those pictures and videos that doctors don't give much of!! Yay I'm so so excited!!! 

Gigs- I've been reading all yesterday and looks like it's not a death sentence hopefully, only problem is baby could sometimes not get enough nutrition so I'm telling her to just eat loads of rich in nutrients and healthy food. She's 18 weeks. They're going to give her another scan maybe around 25 weeks and 30 weeks and so on which is good since at least they can control it hopefully.


----------



## TexasRider

Well the dip Below cover-line is better than any pregnancy test. AF should be here tomorrow. Ugh I'm getting discouraged... I know it will happen eventually but it gets hard month after month of AF showing especially when it only took 2 months the first time. Well on to the next month....


----------



## shaescott

Tex- it's always possible, it's only just barely below... But I'm sorry this is taking you so long. I'm sure it's frustrating. Kinda wish cycles were biologically shorter so like you ovulate right after your period so you get to try again faster...


----------



## pacificlove

I really do hope the sickness doesn't last until 12 weeks. I'll trade one more week of sickness for nothing after 8 weeks. If only this was how it worked. :sick:

Gigs: if you look at the brinsea modems of incubators, it doesn't get easier then that. Their price tag is high, but worth it.

CB, that's an exciting scan! Do share pictures!!

I forgot who else I was going to reply to..

Dh is bringing us pizza on Saturday, yay! As for homemade pizza.. I've done that before and worth to consider again. Hmmm


----------



## campn

Pacific- How many weeks are you? When's your first scan, do you know your due date??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- sorry about the sickness but yay about pizza! You are making me want pizza so bad!! 

Gig- my thyroid is "normal-high" so it could be making it harder but I haven't been diagnosed with hypothyroidism. I'll find out more next Thursday. (One week!!!)


----------



## pacificlove

Campn: I am only 6+4 right now. And our first midwife appointment is next Tuesday. 
Due date should be around November 6.


----------



## campn

Pacific- I would have loved a November baby since I am one! I'm so dreading being heavily pregnant in the summer in FLORIDA! Scorpios are the best!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww can't wait for your appointment pacific!!! 

Campn I would love a winter baby! (Partly because I am one) but most because I get so hot so easily I know it'll be 100x worse pregnant.

Today I'm really emotional. I was just thinking about my appointment next week and I started to tear up. Before this journey I barely cried but now I feel like I cry all the time. Good and bad. But today it's good because I'm choosing to be positive!! And because I remember I have the most amazing partner in life I could ever ask for. He just does all the small things i don't even have to ask for. Like bring home groceries without me even saying we're running low.


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* :friends:

*Claire* I only got 2 doses of pickle juice cd12 and 13. I almost always O cd13, and got my temp rise today, so look like the old gal Ovs are still reliable:thumbup:
SUPER excited you have sched a private scan!! I always do a few as I LOVE getting vid of baby moving in there! And they will take time to get what you want to see, not just med measures:roll: lol
With my surro twins I booked quite a few scans- well a pkg that let you come a few times, and didn't tell the parents. They actually threw ME a baby shower lol with all their fam there blubbering and crying about what a great thing I was doing for them. Then I was crying lol it was a happy sob party.
THEN I whipped out my gift for THEM which was all the extra scan pics and vid they didn't know about. = MORE crying lol
We saw one twin stick her tongue out, the other blinking, and a smile on one too- Sooo cool!

*Giggy*:-k What's a broody?? I thought most chickens tried to sit on the nest till you came to egg snatch? lol I'm sooo jealous of you and *Pacif* I can't WAIT to have some land again and start my little animal hoarding lol
Not like 50 dogs or anything, but I DEF want some chickens for eggs, some goats to try and use the milk in recipes or cheeses, a mini donkey - just cuz they are so damn CUTE! and I have always shown dogs- so prob 3-4, diff breeds tho
And I know horses are NOT cheap, but I'd love a few Older rescue horses, that can't be ridden, but need a nice place to live out the golden years:blush: see, just a few
.
*Tex*:hugs: sorry you are feeling frustrated
Do you usually come down slowly in BBT before Af? My temp is always way above cover when the bitch:witch: shows THEN it drops :growlmad:

*Campnator*:bunny: Damn straight Scorpios are the Best!....and the worst if you are on their bad side :rofl:
My mother is one- THAT's why we butt heads so much- plus she's irrational, and inconsistent:roll:
I wanted a Scorp baby so badly! That would make 3 gens in a row lol
I just looked up a due date based on O ystrdy and UGH- a Sagit baby:dohh:
Every Sag I have met has been wishy washy( men tho so no offense to ladies) 
Well hopefully if O was ystrdy then I will be the only Hugely preggers lady running full speed around the block - doing squats and bribing an ex into :sex: so I can deliver 2 wks earlier:rofl:
No but seriously, I WANT to vbac, but if I go with a csect, I could literally sched then and MAKE it a Scorpio baby :haha:
:-k Is that zodiac cheating?? I mean what about premies??
Oh and I was a csect babybcuz I was sideways, like arm first!
But my nutty mother refused to let them deliver me that day -Halloween, and made them wait for the next day -Nov1 - All saints day...I always tell her you didn't change my personality you know :muaha:


----------



## campn

Green- I'm so sorry hun, I swear I'd cry everyday but I don't even have the time bec of my DS! Hehe like I could really do with a good cry but I'm too busy! You should feel positive, the appointment is one step towards getting your goal, and that picture of yours I still can't get over! Heart eyes!!! 

J- I'm November second, and so is my dad, and my sister is November 3rd but she used to celebrate hers in March for some reason. Scorpios are really not fun when we are angry. I notice that the small things don't bother me until they slowly simmer then I blow up completely. 

Both DS and this baby will be virgo, which is supposed to be a very mellow zodiac but oh no DS isn't mellow whatsoever.


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* LOL on celebrating in March?? My son's Bday is today - St Paddy's day- talk about a drunkfest bday lol. He doesn't really drink tho, usually the desig driver. He RUINED my midnight bday decorating sigh- I was in the middle of the room with a HUGE box of balloons I just inflated, and he walks right past trying to cover his eyes LOL.
I just said happy bday and acted non-challant, I have TONS of streamers and things to hang from cdeiling that he doesn't know about. THAT will be the most work, So glad I wasn't doing those when he brezzed thru!
This morning he was perplexed cuz he didn't see the balloons up anywhere so YAY:happydance: He found them an hour later when he tried to enter his bathroom and couldn't get in due to 60 Purple Balloons :rofl:
Oh and I made him crepes for bday Brkfst as he is working today - I'll hang all the streamers then hehe
Yummy Crepes Banana Brown Sugar/Strawberry Creme- he ate SIX lol

Annnnd on a totally diff note W T F???? F me sideways ! Now I have a late + opk, which made me def call the previous Negs, and Nooowww FF is saying I may O between cd14-16!?:saywhat:
No no no[-X !!! It's no bueno to confuse FF! now it's gonna jack up my chart and I clearly got my rise this morn, almost .5...grrr


----------



## TexasRider

J- the past few cycles I've been templing I get a decent dip the day before I start. 2 have been below coverline and 1 was right to the coverline. So I'm almost certain my temp will be a little lower tomorrow and I will wake up to AF which is when I usually start as well.

But my coverline was way higher this cycle than last cycle too so idk what that means but anyway. Onto the next one lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, most chickens just sit to drop their egg and they move on for the rest of the day. Now a broody hen will not leave the nest, exepcept to eat and poop once or twice a day. They literally become a flat chicken, feathers fluffed out and will growl and even bite when you reach in. 
Any chance you can meet with donor today or tomorrow?

Mrs Green: love your new profile pic. Hopefully the doctor will get you back on track. How did the truck shopping go?

Texas: keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I was chainsawing some trees that came down a while ago...must ask midwife if that is technically allowed? My excuse is that I needed fire wood


----------



## claireybell

Hello chickadee's :) 

Pacific, hows the sickness & horniness going? Lol

Dobby, have you 'dropped the bomb' on SO as yet? I see you referred to him as 'ex'.. Its never easy but you have to do whats best for you in long run .. :hugs: 

Campn big hugs & love to your sister, bless her lil man growing away in there, hes going to be a strong lil one when hes born :hugs: 

i know boys 'junk' is very obvs down there but i just wanted extra assurance & potty shot Lol! Private scan was lovely, def a girl, got potty shots & saw a 3/5d sneak aswell, she looks just like Riley its so cute but at 20wks its still squidgy jelly looking in there ha ha i post a pic or 2 shortly.. 

J, oh you def got your temp rise no probs there :thumbup: fx'd this is the cycle!! 

Texas, were you temping when you fell preggers with your daughter? I just wonder if the temp drops happened then & still got that bfp?! So glad daughter is feeling lots better :)


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3lyzy6dx.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

and a potty shot lol .. 

Sorry - no more pics now i promise :) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsrmdaw9u7.jpeg


----------



## TexasRider

Claire- yay on the confirmation of a girl :) with my first pregnancy I didn't even do OPKs lol I got off the pill at the first of June and was pregnant at the first of August. So only 2 cycles. I didn't even have time to start lol. Honestly it's below my coverline so I am sure it will
Be lower tomorrow and I will start my period. Oh well maybe a Christmas baby will be in the works haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Beautiful baby girl CB!! 

Pacific- they're not totaling his truck so once it's repaired we'll sell it and then buy a new one.


----------



## campn

Claire- Bless! That's a really very cute 3D picture of baby girl, she really is adorable already, and look how comfy she looks. And yep that's definitely labia and clitoris! Hehehe! I think now you should go crazy with pink and purple!


----------



## pacificlove

What a cute little baby girl CB!! So cute!:kiss:
Sickness isn't too bad today, carbs seem to help lots, I just have to make it there:haha: plus I have spent a few hours outside which also seems to help.
Hornyness, hubby isn't back until Saturday evening, so I try to turn it off. Lol

Mrs: that's a bummer, how long will repairs take? Hubby was telling me a few years ago about a truck that got stolen and brought to his shop for the repairs. They did the repairs and detail but couldn't get the stink out of the truck.. Turns out the thieves stole it with a bottle of baby milk inside which over time exploded and went bad all over the interior... Insurance ended up replacing the vehicle. :ha-ha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh my gosh about the truck! That's sooo gross. I used to work at a rental car place and a couple times we had a car smell like rotten milk. It's so gross. 
Right now we're in the middle of dealing with the stupid insurance. we sent in receipts for the stereo and rims and tires both new and both expensive. They're saying tire/ rim receipt is fraud because it's hand written??? It's on the companies receipt bad with their logo and information printed on it. How would we get that info? I think it's probably because he paid cash. But he did because they gave him a deal since they're a small shop if he paid cash they wouldn't have to pay the credit card charge fee. (It's like a percent of the amount the company has to pay to the card company). He happened to have cash since we just had sold out trailer! So we might be out a few thousand dollars now.


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> What a cute little baby girl CB!! So cute!:kiss:
> Sickness isn't too bad today, carbs seem to help lots, I just have to make it there:haha: plus I have spent a few hours outside which also seems to help.
> Hornyness, hubby isn't back until Saturday evening, so I try to turn it off. Lol
> 
> Mrs: that's a bummer, how long will repairs take? Hubby was telling me a few years ago about a truck that got stolen and brought to his shop for the repairs. They did the repairs and detail but couldn't get the stink out of the truck.. Turns out the thieves stole it with a bottle of baby milk inside which over time exploded and went bad all over the interior... Insurance ended up replacing the vehicle. :ha-ha:

Carbs def help! Mash potato i found great but i got bloated too quick uhh! 

Wish i coukd turn my 'horn' off.. Sometimes i just gotta.. Ahem LOL!


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i hope hubbys truck gets sorted prompto & then selling means new great truck :thumbup: 

Eeeew on stale milk :sick: its nasty stuff, anything dairy gets on material or furniture, oh dear!! 

Thankyou girls :) its weird to say 'daughter' lol! Am having so much jiggly bops & movement its crazy! 

Campn i bet your counting down the days until baby scan time again hehee :) fx'd pink & purple for you aswell hun!

Sorry your period is about to show the face Texas grrr! It will happen just gotta hang in there, frustrating isnt the word sometimes..


----------



## Flueky88

Cb, awesome pics. Yes definitely a girl :)

Texas, I hope AF doesn't show up, but if she does fx for Christmas baby.

J, those crepes look amazing. Now I'm really hungry :doh: I'm glad you were able to suprise DS. I don't know many scorpion lol. I always seemed to be surrounded by libras. 

Greenie, I can't believe they aren't totalling it out. My car didn't get totalled back in 2014 which bummed me out. My car is my job really and the accident was the other driver's fault. It was 4 days before my wedding too! I'm trying to pay it off this year and sell it. 

Pacific, nausea is a good sign, but I understand not wanting it.

Had a really long day at work and DH has classes tonight. It was 4 years ago today we had our first date. I remember not being able to sleep that night and we scheduled another date the following day. Nice to remember something happy :)


----------



## Flueky88

Oh J remember I had a positive opk the day I Od. My temps contradicted it. I'm so glad I temp now. Opks are nice but I don't like fully relying on them.


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* ahh I see- sorry about the temp drop, and i really wish all our cycles was just 100% cut n dry! I have a pretty regular chart, DEF regular 26 day cycle with O at cd13, BUT the temps are still what changes around alot grrr:growlmad:

*Pacific* Thx for explaining that, now I understand. Manfriend's sis has chickens, and I recall her needing roosting boxing, so I had just assumed whichever had eggs would stay on them. Funny they are usually like - Screw this nesting crap! I'm gonna go EAT!!! And others are all guard dog :haha:

*Claire* Congrats on the girlie confirm with the "up broadway " pics LOL
That is DEF the "hamburger" 3 lines thingy ppl talk about:thumbup:

*Fluek* I'm glad I am not the only one with this! I O on cd13 like 99% of the time I have charted! Was really surprised to see such a strong +opk...tho I have gotten +opks 2 days in a row - like cd13 and 14. The only reason I did 2 opks ystrdy (cd13) was because I sometimes have short fast surges and catch the tail end or something.:shrug:
I def trust the temp rise over cheapie opks, as urine quality can change the darkness etc.
Bahh....I'm in the TWW and that's all I am gonna look at now, cuz I'm sure FF will do something weird.
Oh and the crepes were Amaz-balls :munch:
It's only my second time making them- the first time #1Son decided to make them after midnight:huh: and came in to ask for help when he ruined a few
Does anyone else notice that new cycles used to start on Advance Interpret mode, and the last several months, my new cycles ALL start on FAM!?
Which is weird because FF states FAM is for ppl familiar with their signs/sympts/cycle, and always recommended Adv instead.
I always used Adv in the past as FAM used to require a rise over the SIX previous temps:saywhat:
Gah ...


----------



## Flueky88

J, I'm glad I don't have short surges. I tested twice a day a time or two but it doesn't seem like I need to. FF can be a bit crazy. I remember getting CH with my anovulatory cycle and I realized stress caused the high temps 2 days in a row. It didn't take away until "5 or 6dpo". That's odd it uses FAM for you automatically.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- that's really odd about your opk since you're so so regular. Maybe get some juice in case?

So I'm completely bummed right now. Our HOA told our landlord (property management) about the dog. So now we have to wait to see if the owner of the house approves him. If not then we have to get rid of him or break the lease and move. I hate living him! The HOA is all up in everyone's business. It makes no sense. How is it there business to tell out landlord we have a dog? He doesn't bark or anything annoying. And when hubs had a boat we couldn't even park it in the driveway over night?! Wtf?? This isn't even a fancy neighborhood. It's kind of run down honestly. 
Anyway, I know the owner will say no so it looks like we're moving in with my mom because we can't get rid of him. Which makes it commute time so much more. 
So my question is this: am I a terrible person if I call the owner if she says no and tell her I'm sorry we didn't say anything but once we had our mc (she knows about it) we were both depressed and needed something to love and raise. Which is honestly pretty true especially DH bear really helped him through it. 
I think it would totally make her understand too because she's about 40 and just had twin! So I can't help but assume they had some trouble conceiving too.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I don't think you would be remotely terrible for saying that. It's the truth. I hope it wotks. It was definitely not their business to tell your landlord at all. I'm glad I don't live where people tell me what can or can't be on my property. Seriously if you have the room why not park the boat there. Crazy...


----------



## campn

Green- HOA are basically a bunch of jerks. They force us to have that one kind of grass in the yard which I'm so allergic to! I can't go outside without socks on otherwise I break out in hives. 

Your owner may just let you keep him and keep the deposit you paid, which they always keep anyway. If it's a small size dog and very calm and doesn't bark I don't see the big deal. I'm sure most of your neighbores have pets!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: I'd call the owners, I am sure she'll understand. It's easier to ask for forgiveness then for permission. ;)

Texas: fingers crossed AF stays away for you!

As for that pizza I really want... I have decided not to get a frozen one until tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! I just needed to vent. It's been one heck of a day. But bright side! I didn't eat anything bad like u normally would when I get upset. No emotional eating for me today! Although... I haven't worked out yet. But I mean ya win some ya loose some right?


Pacific- I feel like your pregnancy is going to be one cravings after another and i can't wait. Lol


----------



## shaescott

Wow Mrs that sounds crappy... I'll have to make sure I'm allowed animals before buying a house... I want Saint Bernards (SO thinks they're the sweetest dogs in existence lol) and mini pigs (yes I know they can get to like 100 pounds) and possibly chickens for fresh eggs (not sure, still debating with the whole vegan thing), and dwarf/mini goats (maybe use milk, not sure, still debating like with chickens). As for the whole debate: I think eggs are better than goat milk because the goat has to get pregnant to make milk and then you have to let the baby drink milk too so it doesn't starve obvi and you'd have to wean the kid and then keep milking the mom so it keeps producing. As for chickens, unless they're broody I don't see a huge problem.


----------



## pacificlove

:) that's right, look at the bright side Mrs G. 

As for cravings, pregnancy seems like a valid excuse to eat what I want. :ha-ha: on the other hand so does the gagging dictate on what goes down or not ;)


----------



## shaescott

So based on my temps I'm thinking I ovulated CD16 or so. Didn't get any BDing in so even if the pomegranate juice was gonna get me preggers I can't be. Will likely BD today but pretty sure I'm at least 2 days late lol


----------



## TexasRider

Temp lower again this morning but no AF as of yet. I'm kinda crampy so I'm sure it will be soon. I broke out my last Walmart cheapie this am just to be sure since I didn't immediately wake to my period like usual and of course it was Bfn. Come on AF I want to get this over with and move on to the next cycle. Come on Christmas baby!


----------



## claireybell

Every cloud has a silver lining Texas, & that lining is crimbo bambino hehe! :hugs: think of all the lil santa outfits & festive baby grows awwwww

My lordy im so bloody tired today zzzzZ, i had lunch, nearly falling asleep on sofa with Riley watching Robin Hood disney cartoon film lol.. Of course every few mins i get 'mummy wake up' urhhhh ffs :(


----------



## TexasRider

AF is here... No doubt about it. A Christmas baby wouldn't be awful. In fact I would have 2 weeks of time off that I wouldn't have to pay for so that would help with my maternity leave


----------



## claireybell

Sorry Tex :( i know it was imminent from your chart but still sucks x


----------



## JLM73

shaescott said:


> So based on my temps I'm thinking I ovulated CD16 or so. Didn't get any BDing in so even if the pomegranate juice was gonna get me preggers I can't be. Will likely BD today but pretty sure I'm at least 2 days late lol

:-k Ms. Shae lol you are thoroughly confusing me lol!!
What you wrote makes it sound as if you are TRYING not waiting? If so and you and your fiance are "ready" ( which you sound VERY well organized and thought out for your age - Bravo there!) then why not remove your IUD?

Not that I am advocating changing your whole 5 yr plan, but it seems you are wanting a baby...
I personally graduated HS at 17, was promptly preggers by my then BF on a NTNP deal ( we already planned to marry, was just a matter of sneaking to a place where I could do it at 17) but I was preggers like 2 weeks post grad.
Still attended college FT, worked FT, and my oldest son was born during Spring break- perfect lol. 
I still got my planned degree- it was TOUGH as I had to have parents watch #1son while I was at school/work, but that was only because his father was shot and killed (arguing with some ghetto guy).
Else we had a deposit on an apt, so we would have lived together, and done opposing shifts:shrug:
It's VERRRY tough energywise and stress wise when so young, but can be done...hell many countries have women married and mommed up by 20...Just wondering

AFM I will be AWOL mostly BAKING like a fiend- #1 son's 2 day bday prep and party REALLY set me behind sched ...grrr I always start out so well. 

No CH yet on FF but should be tomorrow I hope. I could force the opk line, but it would not show on cd13, so I'll just go with that.
No more OPKs to compare to ystrdys odd VERY+ opk, but I'll prob run out and grab one this afternoon just cuz


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* I'm so sorry :hugs:
:witch: is a Be-otch even when expected :(
I always thought it would be Soooo nice if mother nature had made us NOT need to bleed in order to have a new cycle!
Like seriously! Why the hell couldn't lining build, and thin withOUT bleeding like stuck piggies :growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

LMAO Just for giggles I changed FF mode to OPK, and it says I O TODAY....after 2 temp rises :haha:
Silly FF
Yea, back to Adv mode. If no CH tomorrow like last cycle, then I will switch to FAM
Cyber<3 :dust: and :hug: to us all!


----------



## campn

Tex- So sorry about AF. A Christmas baby will be so magical!


----------



## claireybell

Caaaaampn.. I see you online, how ya doing? Man im so bored today lol


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry about impending af Texas... Christmas baby will be so magical! :)


----------



## campn

Hehehe Claire!!! I left the browser on and was sitting outside with DS and my niece while they played with bubbles. Water and soap EVERYWHERE! We just gave them a quick bath and watching tv now. 

How are you!?? Did you buy anything yet!? I'd have gone online and bought everything in sight


----------



## mrs.green2015

Claire- what are your plans for the nursery? Or are you doing one (I know now everyone does) I can't wait to see your ideas. 


Campn- that sound like a mess but it also sounds like so much fun! 

Shae- I agree with J, I'm very very confused. 


Tex- Soo sorry. But I'm hoping you get your Christmas baby.


----------



## JLM73

:-k So I was just pondering as some of us seem to be home most days, and others speak of work...

*What field of work are you each in (generally) or are you a stay at home mom(SAHM)?*

AFM - I have mainly worked emergency medical, but since having DS 5 yrs ago have been a SAHM, and started a cooking business.
Hoping to add farming to this when I am able to move to land!


----------



## shaescott

JLM73 said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> So based on my temps I'm thinking I ovulated CD16 or so. Didn't get any BDing in so even if the pomegranate juice was gonna get me preggers I can't be. Will likely BD today but pretty sure I'm at least 2 days late lol
> 
> :-k Ms. Shae lol you are thoroughly confusing me lol!!
> What you wrote makes it sound as if you are TRYING not waiting? If so and you and your fiance are "ready" ( which you sound VERY well organized and thought out for your age - Bravo there!) then why not remove your IUD?
> 
> Not that I am advocating changing your whole 5 yr plan, but it seems you are wanting a baby...
> I personally graduated HS at 17, was promptly preggers by my then BF on a NTNP deal ( we already planned to marry, was just a matter of sneaking to a place where I could do it at 17) but I was preggers like 2 weeks post grad.Click to expand...

Haha no I'm not trying yet. SO was worried that the pomegranate juice would cause me to get pregnant haha so I'm saying that I can't be even if it would've worked that way because we didn't have sex while I was fertile, which I told him, so he doesn't have to worry. Does it look like I ovulated to you? The temp rise seems consistent...


----------



## mrs.green2015

I work. I sell advertising. So I work for a cable company sell commercial and digital advertising to business owners. My mom actually was in the business for 30 years and it's super flexible. I can leave whenever I need plus I'm not in the office most of the time so it'll be ideal with kids.


----------



## claireybell

Well, i work 2 days a week (monday & weds) for a transport planning company, its global apparently so you may/may not of heard of it? DB Schenker or DB Cargo as the names just changed, its a german company & they suck lol! Im at home other days & ALWAYS pondering on BnB hehee :)

We dont have any spare room gor a Nursery sadly :( but.. The rooms of the extension will be done by the end of thr year so by that point baby will then have her own room upstairs next to Rileys.. Rileys bedroom is so small now with his furniture & godzillion toys theres just no room, so baby will be in cot & moses basket in our bedroom u til the upstairs is completed.. :) would luuurve a nursery though, neutral biege shades with a rocking chair etc i can dream Lol! 

Campn i been so good, ive not got anything yet haha but i only got paid today so ebay, H&M & Mothercare may take a bashing later this evening hehee! I been online looking at cotbeds & buggys / carseats etc as we have nothing from last time, alot of Rileys was given to us & whilst that saved lots of £'s it was done after he grew outta it & i want to buy new stuff this time for a new bambino :hugs: i want a red buggy/pram Lol!


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup: Shae you have what looks to be a .5 or more temp shift, and most places say .4 increase.
I would expect you would O no prob at your age, unless you have some type of med issue that causes hormone probs etc:shrug:
I looked at your thumbnail chart earlier and thought it was mine until I scrolled up LOL


----------



## claireybell

MrsG.. Have you poss ovulated on cd15? What day was your almost positive opk?


----------



## claireybell

Currently devouring some completely unhealthy KFC mmm! Baby seems to enjoy as shes kicking up a storm! Hot wings are like an inferno in my mouth yowzer!!!!! Hot!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, you made me crave that greasy pizza again. Ha-ha one more day.

I am currently not working since our move. Havent found anything comparable yet. I did ap/AR for a heavy duty shop among other office duties and the occasional parts person duty.

We currently have 2 spare bedrooms, I want to turn the smaller bedroom into a nursery (it's closer to our bedroom) but hubby thinks it'll be his office. Still to be discussed. For the first while I am sure I'll have baby in our bedroom anyway at least at night.


----------



## claireybell

Its all about the grease baby ha ha


----------



## TexasRider

I work- im a teacher so right no it's spring break. But we go back Monday... Boo.... It works out nice with having kids but the pay sucks in our area. I've been teaching for 8 years and only make 33,000 and then about 10,000 of that goes to taxes and insurance


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- none of my OPKs were close to positive this month. Only one was slightly darker than the others and that was cd 15. I'm not sure how I can trust these temps this month because of the vacation and then the time changed on cd18. But who knows. I've been using OPKs and all negative.


----------



## campn

I wish I worked. I've a bachelors degree in marketing and international business and I feel like it's useless right now. Once the baby reaches 1 I'll start looking for a job. 

So I just did my FIRST baby buy which really isn't that baby related but I ordered nursing tops. 2 for $23 which is so cheap. I bought some from target with DS and each was at least $20 and I used it all the time. 

I just threw a fit with DH. He's been gone for work a week and just back now telling me he's going to Indiana in May for the indycar race with his dad. I understand going away for work but out of state for another week for a race while I'm very pregnant and chasing behind DS!? I need to keep my sanity and this doesn't help. He didn't even check with me... Just said oh dad booked me my ticket already.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I would be so mad. In fact I've been mad before st DH for doing the same thing. For me, it's not like I'd say no. I just want you to ask, were a team. Keep me in the loop.


----------



## campn

Green- Love you! Thank you for not making me feel like I'm the crazy unreasonable wife. When can I get my get away!? :p

Bump picture! I've no idea what happened but I can't hide it. It's showing so much faster this time. Also I can't look at my ass :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pacificlove

claireybell said:


> Its all about the grease baby ha ha

I gave in... Bought a frozen Bacon pizza:blush:. All about the bacon and cheese, however I am going to try and ignore it. 
The grocery store here on the island is expensive or I would have bought the ingredients to make some myself... But I am not paying $8 for a small pack of pepperoni. Costco here I come! (Well, next week)

Mrs: I wonder if you just didn't o because of the health issue?

Campn, I would too. I'd expect hubby to run this by me. After all, you are supposed to be a team.

Texas: hats off to you! Nowadays parents expect way too much from a teacher which makes all of you underpaid!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- you're so damn cute pregnant. I'm so jealous. 

Pacific- I think it is a health issue. I'm assuming it's my thyroid. But I have no idea! Haha anyway we'll see what my amazing infertility doctor says next week.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I'd be upset too. You are not being unreasonable. Awesome second greenie, you are adorable with your bump.

Pacific, glad you got to get your pizza :)

Texas sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

MrsG the non ov thing is def fixable i think! Fertility specs will get to the root of the issue :hugs: 

mmmm pizza!! Not feeling the bacon lately but def loving cheese, was it a nice pizza Pacific? 

Aww campn your so cute & your bumpy is coming along lovely ;) im much bugger this time around aswell!


----------



## JLM73

Just popping in quickly
*Campn* You are so frickin cute, and love that hair still hehe
Also yea, women's ab muscles are held together by tissue before we become pregnant, but once you have been preg ( and gone to third tri) the membrane holding them together has been detached, and most women ALWAYS have a space between forever more ugh.
My doc said she could stitch them together again, when doing my scar revision a year ago, but I knew I would want to have more kiddos, so she said to wait.
Unless I am at a superbly low weight- which ain't EVER lol I always have the pooch.

I think it was the twin preg and DS 5 months later cuz I have always been able to recover to a fairly flat stomach with abs that show.
I have def gained much weight during TTC- trying to stay unstressed and eat the sway foods, as well as comfort eating after every failed cycle:blush:
I KNEW I was heavy as ALL my jeans have become tight so I unbutton when sitting.
I rarely get on the scale but OMG I am the weight I would normally be at 36 wks:shock:
uhhh.....yea....def hope I get that bfp this cycle as I need a metab boost :rofl:
That with going back to super healthy diet and I should lose as I gain if 
ya know what I mean....
*Campn* sorry I rambled lol 
Meant to say F yea I'd be PISSED to the highest level of pisstivity!
My ex hubs pulled crap like that ALL the time. He would make plans knowing full well I had markets on the wknd, and couldn't take the baby while running the booth solo grrrr:growlmad:
Worst one was when DS was about 6 months old. 
DS is ex hubs ONE and ONLY child, and he literally flew out ON father's day wknd to go see a nephew graduate from high school, whom he hadn't seen NOR spoken to in 8 years??:saywhat:
He missed his first father's day and didn't get why I was irritated he was leaving!?
I was like dude THIS is your SON, THAT is a distant NEPHEW!! Send the kid a frickin card with money and wish him well on the damn phone!!
Grrr double grrr


----------



## JLM73

*Pizza-ific*:haha:
I am well known for my foodie pics on my FB page.
When I post pics of a juicy pizza, people always ask where it's from or for the recipe.
I'm like ummm....go to the freezer aisle, pick a frickin pizza as your Base, and add whatever yummies to it you want!!:rofl:
It's super easy, tastes great and I have done this for years.
If nothing else I always add extra cheese, and some garlic powder.
I think I started it once day when I wanted a certain pizza but the store had what I wanted but NOT all on the same pizza- to this day I "embellish" my frozen pizzas LOL


----------



## pacificlove

Brilliant j! 
For now this bacon pizza remains frozen, I had an apple salad... 
Mom has always liked a tuna pizza which was a common thing in any pizza place in Germany. Here she's always added a can to her bought pizzas. Lol, sounds like a good idea at this moment. 


I am fairly close to my mom and normally talk to her almost every day. This last week I have been feeling like I want to tell her about the pregnancy.. I'd tell her after the appointment on Tuesday. But then I don't want to jinx anything but I do want someone to "talk" to besides hubby. So early too! I am torn... Anyone else really want to tell someone?


----------



## campn

I always tell my own parents and siblings right away. I know she'd be so happy for me and keep me in her thoughts too and I need that support even if something bad happens. 

Now DH's entire clan can wait :p


----------



## campn

Hello there Pineapple! I always see you lurking so I thought I'd say the first hi! :)


----------



## pacificlove

campn said:


> I always tell my own parents and siblings right away. I know she'd be so happy for me and keep me in her thoughts too and I need that support even if something bad happens.
> 
> Now DH's entire clan can wait :p

Ha-ha, that's exactly what I am thinking, as long as the mil doesn't find out that my mom already knew weeks earlier. You made be laugh out so loud campn, even the cat got up 
I really want to tell my mom, which means dad would know too. Those two don't do many things apart from each other. I am plotting, but I should probably run this past hubby first. Be might be enjoying our little secret:cloud9:


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* in the past I have generally told people when I found out which is like 9/10dpo:rofl: Of course there was no TRYING to conceive then, just I'm gonna, and Bob's yer Uncle first time with all 3 of my older kiddos:shrug:

This go round my mother will be LAST to know- likely around 20 wks if I can hide it that long. I should be able to as I am about 30 lbs over my normal weight, so losing whiule I gain won't look any different. 
Manfriend is WAY nosey and a wee jealous he is not the one doing the donoring but pfft I have given him first option for like a year and he keeps saying NO which I was surprised by seeing he doesn't mind "marriage on paper" blocking the occasional hook up for the last 4 years :roll:
Including last night, but he doesn't know where I am in my sched, and I wasn't concerned as I already had temp shift, cm was creamy, cerv firm and closed up, Annnnd he's the pull out king anyhow- we didn't finish in a manner that would allow any :spermy: a chance no matter HOW good their GPS is :rofl:
I will say after months and months of rebuffing him I forgot about the chemistry!
I even refused to shave and he stillll pressed the meet up ...
I will say I am not religious- more spiritual but as we joked I def went to church last night , and he said wow you gained religion AND the choir sang!:blush:
Ass... lol. He couldn't walk for a bit due to shaky legs so right back at him :rofl:
Oh so it will be Donor told first, manfriend after- everyone else as late as poss!


----------



## pacificlove

That's awesome j! Can't wait for hubby to come home now after your descriptive night ;)
I totally see why you wouldn't want to tell your mom, my parents could go either way. They still tell me that we "have time for that". I do think that last time I heard it with a smirk in her voice !?
I am again keeping everything crossed for you that this is your month!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx much *Pacific* Your hubs better bring you the tastiest greasiest pizza EVER lol
And yum on the bacon!-My first job was at a Dominos Pizza when I was 14.
I always always made my take home pizza the same back then...
Triple Cheese and extra bacon...later I added banana peppers to that mix.
My manager used to shake his head and say I was raising my cholesterol with each bite :rofl:
Gah 12 hrs in the kitchen and I have JUST finished packing pastries...I REALLY need to make a batch of sweet n spicy bell pepper sauce, but I am getting lazy LOL.
I am gonna put my new fruity character labels on all these Jars and if ppl want more than the 5 measley jars of bell pep sauce, I'll just give em a rain check and a dollar off...Supposed to rain tomorrow BLEH!
Well have lovely dreams of eating greasy pizza off yer hubs *Pac*:haha:


----------



## Jezika

Sorry guys, been a busy week with school and then I didn't want to post before catching up (which literally just took me hours).

The only update I have is that my temps seem to suggest I did in fact O. You see from my chart I put OPK as positive on CD15, but it was actually only almost positive. I'm guessing I missed my surge considering the temp rise. Some women just don't get long surges or strong positives, I guess, and last cycle it wasn't super strong either.

Forgive me for missing anyone... It's gone 3am and I am going by poor memory from the last few posts...

*Green* - are you sure you didn't O? Temps do seem to suggest you did? And I don't know how much darker your OPK had gotten on CD15, but is it possible that similar happened to you as it did with me? Also, SUPER cute new profile pic!!!! You ladies are all so gorgeous from what I've seen.

*Pacific *- yummy on the bacon mmm.. so bad but so good. Also, I think if I get pg again I will tell DH, my mum and BFF. Maybe a couple other friends but not everyone under the sun like last cycle. I feel like I'd be happy to share CP/MC news with ppl post hoc, but not the preceding pg news. Maybe that's odd.

*J *- I totes do the same re: pizza. Even just getting a simple margarita base and adding onions, crushed garlic, extra cheese, tomato, some herbs etc. It's such a simple way of making a boring-ass pizza jazzy as feck.

*Campn* - yay @ bump. Love dem bump pics.

My gosh, must sleep now <3


----------



## claireybell

I didnt really start telling a few more people until i was round 16/17wks only as im a scared cat lol but now im like 'yeah im with child' hahaa! I was itching to tell people as soon as i got bfp though! 

Jez you most def did ovulate by looking at your chart! Fx hun ;)

SO & Riley have just popped out so its lovely & peaceful at home, cleaning is done & just having some lunch!


----------



## shaescott

J - looks like you got your CH! I did too (yay), apparently we both ovulated on March 16th haha, twinsies!

Campn- I would be mad at SO for that, yeah. Cute bump!

Mrs. G - I'm glad you get to figure out what's going on soon.

Jezika - yup, looks like you ovulated! Did you get in lots of BD?

Pacific - I honestly don't like pizza very much. I had to eat it every day in high school for lunch, because I didn't eat meat, and it got old reeeeal fast. It also wasn't very good pizza. 

CB - hello ms pomegranate!


----------



## claireybell

Shae thats prob the reason why you not fussed on the pizza, not that you ate it everyday but the fact that it tasted s**t lol! I do like a thin Italian based every now & then from Dominoes mmmmm :) 

Ive never had Pomegranate.. Kinda looks like a big berry like tomatoe


----------



## Flueky88

Has anyone ever ate a Pal's fast food? It's pretty small regionally I believe. I'm really craving a burger from there. I don't eat fast food burgers because the greasy after effects but I really want one. I overlayed this chart and last cycles and I think I'll O next weekend or following Monday. 

J, good luck selling today :) your man friend amazes me. He's so jealous isn't he? I guess he's really unhappy too. Woohoo for CH!

Jez, I hear you. I'm not sure who all I will tell and when. I need to tell work asap because I come across people with shingles sometimes and I don't want to work with chemotherapy agents while preggers. Even with those thick rubber gloves we wear when dealing with it I'm still hesitant. I feel bad with work knowing way before family. I guess I don't need to count my chickens before they hatch and need to actually get pregnant.

Giggles, miss you and hope you are doing well.

Dobby, same to you my dear :)

Shae, school pizza is pretty bad. It's been a looking time since I ate some. 10 years ago essentially. Yay for CH!

CB enjoy your alone time :) have a good weekend.

To everyone, I wish everyone a happy weekend and lots of :dust:


----------



## claireybell

Hey there Flueks :wave: 

Go get the greasy burger, give in to what your bodies telling you Lol! 

Ooh hoping you do get that ov shift coming up :thumbup: crack on with some jiggy jiggy lovings hehee! 

I wouldnt stress out about telling your work about pregnancy before your other family hun, think of it as a 'baby safety' task that has to be done! 

It is lovely & quiet here but a little too quiet now.. I just WhatsApp SO & hes like no, we not in McDs lol.. Im hoping it Pandora charm shopping for me birthday haha! But still its very quiet, i may put a film on..

Are you doing much this wknd flueks or working?


----------



## campn

Jez- Yeah CD15 was definitely the darkest so you probably just missed your surge. My surge was always so tricky to catch and unless I tested like crazy I'd miss it. Baby dust!!! 

Flu-I don't know it but I know something like it in the Chicago area "Portillo's" and it had people taking orders all the way from the last car waiting as the drive through and inside are always packed! Oh I miss it so much! I'd do anything for a burger, cheese fries and eclair slice from there. 
Maybe I'll ask DH to make detour during his Indiana trip to Illinois! 

Claire- Congrats you're over the hump!!! I think now I'm officially in the second trimester and that's a relief! I still don't want to tell people I don't know why. I just feel guilty to want to celebrate it while my sister is having such a scary and worrisome pregnancy. I'd feel pretty awful if I'm posting bump pictures on Facebook then something happens to her boy.


----------



## Flueky88

CB, the last time I had a burger I had grilled some at home and I was like, "OMG, this is the best burger ever!" DH was like "you sound a bit conceited" lol. It was so yummy though. I love a good grill out. I wanted to jiggy last night but it was late and he had to get up early. Today will be fair game once we are home and he's off. I'm off work but we are meeting my parents later to eat out. Going for some wings and maybe Pal's later. If not I have burgers to fix Wednesday :) oh I hope he gets you something very much nice for your birthday :) 

Campn, ugh, I'm glad we don't have Culver's here. I live their butter burgers, cheese curds, and concrete mixers. Oh the calories, I would be obese for sure. I do stop at least once when visiting my dad in WI. Congrats on 2nd tri! I can definitely see why you don't want to celebrate be a use your sis is having a rough pregnancy. You can always celebrate with us though :)


----------



## pacificlove

Hubby told his work about two weeks ago. Otherwise I am not sure his boss would have given him time off for the midwife appointment. So it's literally 4 people that know.. Us, the midwife and dh boss. 

Ladies, get some good jigging in (cb, I love that word! Ha-ha)


----------



## claireybell

Jiggy jiggy lol!


----------



## mrs.green2015

You ladies talking about burgers are making me hungry! Has anyone besides me and dob had in n out? Their burgers are sooo good! Not greasy just delicious! 

Jez- I know my temps look funky but I highly doubt i o. Anything is possible though! All my OPKs (2x a day) were very negative. One was slightly darker but not even half as dark as the control line so I can't even say it was close.


----------



## TexasRider

Omg I love in and out! Plus they don't have a playground so I don't have to fight with DD about eating before she plays. And it's pretty cheap too! Compared to other burger joints anyway


----------



## campn

Thought I'd show you guys. There are perks of living in Florida aside from the bugs and lizards! I can't get over my niece's bow butt.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaescott

I'm honestly a little surprised that my temps showed ovulation. I thought my IUD would mess it up. That's what my (Doctor) mother told me, and that's what the Internet claims. I guess it depends on the person. My age probably helps too.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- that's such a cute picture. Ds hair is soooo cute. That's how mine is too.

tex- I know I love how cheap it is. But mostly I love how fresh it taste.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, you probably have it a bit warmer then use too! And I am on the west coast of Canada! Ha-ha, daffodils and cherry blossoms are in full bloom!

Funny story: my cat fell into the toilet AGAIN this morning. She will not let me go to the bathroom on my own (either her or the dog watching) and is really quick at running up to the seat the moment she hears me move off. (She has tried to stick her head under my behind a many times) and then loves to watch whatever is getting flushed. Normally I am very quick at closing the lid, but in the early morning I have just walked away. Laying in bed again, I just heard this big splash... Next thing, a wet cat jumps into bed...
I have a weird cat...


----------



## pacificlove

See of this pic attached.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160317_112000.jpg
File size: 53.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## campn

Green- That's just like my hair too! Mine is super curly and a mess if I don't blow dry it hehe. 

Pacific- I couldn't help but laugh at your cat. DH's cat was sitting on a towel on the bathroom countertop while he was brushing his teeth and she slipped and fell on the floor. She jumped back up then she smacked him in the face! The attitude! 

Love that tree. I really do miss the four seasons in Chicago but I can't handle that much snow honestly. I'm from Africa after all.


----------



## Jezika

CB - I forgot to say yaaaaaaaay on knowing you're having a little girl! It's going to be so nice having one of each. I always imagined myself to have a son and a slightly younger daughter (though interestingly DH and I both really want a girl, like, NOW). My bro is two years older than me and we had a fun time growing up. But I don't know what it's like to have a sister similar in age (I have a half sister who's 11) so obv have no comparison. Also, isn't it your birthday... tomorrow? I know it's someone's birthday coming up, and thought it was yours...?

Oh, and THANKS, GUYS, NOW I AM SUUUUUPER HUNGRY, ESP. FOR A BURGER, BUT WE HAVE NO FOOD IN THIS HOUSEHOLD. Except cat food. Don't test me...


----------



## shaescott

Campn lol I could never live in Florida. I'm not from Africa, however. I grew up in New England, and my ancestors are from the British Isles, Germany, and (France? Cuz they're French?) Canada. Possibly a little bit from Scandinavia, apparently my grandfather always claimed we came from Scandinavia before we went to the British isles or something like that. Anyway, point is, I'm genetically engineered for the cold weather. I went to Florida in August once. Worst mistake of my life. I constantly felt like I was dying. I only wore a heavy jacket like 10 times this entire winter (cuz my dad told me to cuz he thought I was gonna freeze). I've been wearing a light jacket the rest of the time. I hardly ever wear long sleeves, I prefer t-shirts. Around 60 degrees (F) is when I start wearing shorts. When it comes to heat, I always say that you can always put on more layers, but you can't take off your own skin. Well, you could, but it wouldn't help at all. You just gotta find a well air conditioned place and drink cool drinks. I feel bad for people who live in Africa and the Middle East who cover themselves head to toe despite the weather. I would faint all the time from heat stroke. Maybe they're used to it and it doesn't bother them? But yeah with the cold you just add layers and you're good. I like snow, and we didn't get very much this year. :( last month when I went to disney, we went to blizzard beach and it was like 65ish out and we were pretty much fine with the temperature, it just sucked getting out of the water sometimes, but we adjusted well. The lifeguards were all wearing sweaters and long pants, they looked like they were freezing. You can tell who the natives are in Florida if you come during February haha, they're wearing pants, the northerners are wearing shorts.


----------



## shaescott

Anyone else think my cover line is really high?


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, can't you see how the cat thought it was all your husband's fault? :haha:
We just moved back from 4 years in Alberta where temperatures could drop to the -30s (woke up to -38 one morning) plus wind chill. And that's Celsius not Fahrenheit. I grew up in the alps and loved snow but Alberta broke me...


----------



## TexasRider

Shae no it's not mine this month was a little higher than that


----------



## campn

Pacific- Haha so funny! Yeah she probably thought it was his fault. Cats are hilarious they really make me laugh so hard but I don't like them as pets cause they jump on anything and I hate that. 

Is it warmer where you are now? I wish I could move to Hawaii cause over there it's never hot nor cold. It's always 70 degrees!


----------



## pacificlove

Oh yeah, much! We'll get maybe 2 or 3 days of snow:) here. Just enough to say "this was winter"


----------



## JLM73

*Pac* That tree is beauti-mus! Very cool!

*Campn* LOL Bow butt :rofl:

*Flu* i had In and Out ONCE when in Cali, I was all excited to try them, and they would not explain what was on the burgers to me:huh:
They gave crap service too, like 3 employees just staring at me...
I ended up with some basic burger but they only had mustard on it??:saywhat:
I had to get packets from another place on my walk back to hotel grrr
My top biurger picks here in FL are #1 Five Guys Double Bacon cheeseburger O M G 
I always get a "small" fry which is basically a 16 oz+ cup FILLED, then they put it in the bag and dump ANOTHER scoop of fries in :rofl: I think they fry in Peanut oil and they are natural cut fries.VERY good, but not cheap.
My #2 is Checkers ( same as Rally) Much cheaper and good but greasy hehe.

OK my update OUCH!!! AND insert many MFers in there lol..
Poured rain at market and rather than giving it time to pass, almost ALL the vebdors packed and left just ONE hour after market opened!!! grrr
I think the rule should be till noon mandatory- cuz me n the lady by me got lots of sails, but everyone commented how small or dull our market was :(
So- I ran to the craft store to stock up on rainbow yarn- Next wknd is Gay Pride fest and they LOVE to shop hehe, so I am gonna bring tons of rainbow items.
I have quite a few stocked...
I get home, and felt fine alllll day. LAST item from the truck and BAM sciatic pain was back- Been going ever since - feels like Jackie Chan is using me for practice :haha: Everytime I put weight on right leg ZAP!
So I am moving like a 100 yr old in slo mo...
I am ok with the pain which the zaps are like 10, but sitting is lik 5, but I am concerned this is gonna be an issue when I am preggers:(
I am sched first thing Monday to see the neuro guy again.
Oh....and I am out of muscle relaxer :dohh:
OK I am off n running to #1 son's belated bday dinner
Ghengis?? Like a Habachi place i think!
:hi:


----------



## claireybell

Evening ya'll 

Awww Camp's that piccy is sooo cute of your son & his lil cousin playing in the sand pit hehee :) her lil toosh is cute as!! I bet your DS would love a lil sister :hugs: 

Ah i love my 2 cats, they're so funny sometimes.. Onetime Riley was stood near the dining table & our black cat just smacked him teice on the head for no apparent reason :rofl: Rileys face was hilarious, he had just started toddling around hehee! 

Pacific i wonder if your kitty senses your pg? My tabby cat does, shes never affectionate & when i was pg with Riley & this time shes very 'mummyfied' & follows me around, cute :) 

Jez, i have 2 sisters & im the middle one! I always wanted an older brother growing up, probs so i could perv on his male school friends Lol!! & yup is my birthday tomorrow, officially 'mid thirties' 35! SO.. Well Riley already gave me this afternoon some perfume, choccies & new slippers as my ones were falling apart, tomorrow we're going out for a Carvery roast dinner mmm yumsk! Did you eat anything after reading the numerous posts about food ha ha!! 

Gigs & Dobs hope you girls are ok & probs lurking whilst im asleep lol


----------



## claireybell

This 'In and Out' - a fast food joint?! Sounds quick, tastey & saucey Lol


----------



## claireybell

Sorry it rained at Market day J.. & your in pain again with sciatica, its beastly that! :( have a cocktail at sons birthday dinner maybe? ...


----------



## Jezika

CB I realized I had some leftover Indian food in the fridge so I ended up eating that. But I'm hungry again! And OMG I miss carveries so damn much! I'm nauseous just thinking about them I'm craving them so much. There ain't any places like that here. How can anything beat all-you-can eat roast dinner!? Oh, man... roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, beef, ham, turkey, stuffing, roast veggies, cranberry sauce, bread sauce... I feel tears pricking my eyes I want this so badly. I'm going to Google this shit right now in case there actually is one in Toronto.


----------



## pacificlove

J, sorry your nerve pain has you back.. Ouch. Hubby gets this once a year. Only thing that seems to help is muscle relaxers.

Cb, our cat is affectionate when she wants it. You pick her up and you get a whiny little squeak out of her as in "dont touch me" and thats exactly what she sounds like. I prefer the dog, he's always ready to cuddle ;) the cat will also cuddle on those nights where I refuse to light a fire in the fireplace and the house cools down a bit more ;)


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Holey schnikey! Look at how much EWCM you had in a row on your chart!!
And your temp=:plane:

*Shae* You have ice blood lol just keep in mind no matter HOW well you handle cold, babies CAN'T hold body heat well! Esp after 9 months of 98+ degrees lol.
Even tho we are in FL we do get some 30's-40's and I ABHOR when parent let their kids go to the bus stop in shorts and a T, or they are bundles but their baby is not:saywhat:

OMG OMG I forgot to tell you all the Amateur hour move I pulled earlier:dohh:
Since this shooting pain, I have ONE muscle relaxer tab....which is like a tic tac as I usually take 2 before bed each night. Of course my pharm was closed and the other refused to transfer the Rx and fill one of my refills:growlmad:
So I am saving that one lonely tab for tonight so I can sleep...
Welll, whatever does one do when in a store with a pharmacy??

Check out HPTs of course! So it was a Walmart market - smaller...
I recalled from last months $100+ of hpts :blush: that they had the EPT5ds with $2 off coupons. hmmm....I don't see them :-k
Let's check BEHIND the first few since they stock in front ...AHA!
SO I grabbed a 2pk of the +/- blues. I did however read the wally brand they compare to frer said at-1 days to AF there is only an 87% chance of detecting preg, but the EPT blue dye is 98% at -1 days to AF :shock:, and 97% at -2 to AF...so I got it.
Anyhoo....I hobbled literally to check out then to my car, after also grabbing a heat pack...
Wellll {insert silly comedy hour music here} I get home, waltz in the kitchen, mom is there glancing at my bag. I tell her the perils of not getting my Rx till Monday now, and dig in the bag to show her the microwave heat pack and :shock::shock:
W T F O M G *The hpt is RIGHT there !!!* like 6 inches from her prying eyes!!!
OMG OMG!! WTF was I thinking :dohh:
I have NEVER not hidden them in my purse etc, even removing the box!!??
gahhhh at least I managed to duck out and to my room without any questions:dohh:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific love the cat story and beautiful tree :) 

Greenie, I've never been anywhere that had in and out burger but I want to go on day.

Campn haha how cute :) I bet it's been pretty hot down there. I hate the heat. Love 60s 70s weather. I hate getting in and out of my piping hot Car day.

J, I got my Pal's burger. Yummy. Oh yes I've been to 5 guys burger and fries. The large fry is hilarious. It feeds 5 people!! DH isn't wild about them but I do like there burgers. Most fast food burgers are no beuno for me. I hope your muscle relaxer and heat pack will do the trick until you can get more medication.


----------



## JLM73

:cat: My cats are like dogs, and one LOVES water. He literally whines - loooong meow for someone to turn on the water in the sink in the hall bath. He then manages to jump his 25 lb ass up on the counter , and sticks his WHOLE head under the running water to drink it...while getting drenched lol.
He must be part Tiger, they like water, lions, not so much.
They are like 8 now and noooo idea what is up with one as he was MY cat from the shelter, and they always hung out in DDs rm, but were friendly....UNTIL we moved to this house! now one ( watercat) HISSES at me any time he sees me, and will run and hide as well:huh: It's like one of those horror movies where the cat senses the demon LOL.
Weird thing is if I go to the room to talk to #1son, he runs under the bed after hissing at me...but within 30 secs comes out to rub against my leg and be petted?? Freak...
I read and truly believe That :cat: people prefer an independent animal that they can pet or cuddle here and there, whereas :dog: people like to feel "needed".
Drop a cat in the woods, he will likely do well. Drop a dog out there....not so much :nope:
I like all animals, but I don't care for Yappy or whiny dogs:roll:
Working on my bullmastiff now re: continuing to huff and puff after I have let someone in and told him QUIET!
ManFriend stopped by to bring me a movie ( OMG great Docu called "The Wrath of Submarine" True story 30+ft shark!! With lots of vid)
Anyhoo Romeo whiiiiiined so much when he was here I was ready to chuck something at him lol.
I'm actually working with him overall, about patience and being calm.
He's very skittish when we are out and also in the house if he hears a loud noise.
And 125lbs bolting suddenly with no regard for what is in front of them =Come to Jesus moments :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

J, my 90lb briard does not like strangers at the door. If I leave him standing or sitting he'll continue to bark. Down is like magic, one or two more pathetic woofs and he's done. Lol

We jokingly call our cat a cat-dog. She drinks from his raised bowl and plays with the running water like my dog does with the garden hose. Hilarious!

None of these burger joints sound familiar to me.. :( hubby is bringing me pizza subway sandwich. So looking forward to it. Lol, subway is much easier on his way home and won't chance him to miss the ferry. Should be here in 45 minutes *drools*


----------



## shaescott

J - I would never bring my (not yet existent) baby out in the cold without bundling her up. However, in Scandinavia babies nap outside in the cold for hours, and it helps them in some way, I can't remember what though. You do that in the USA you get arrested, but really as long as they're bundled up, it doesn't hurt them, it actually helps. As for kids in shorts... If my kid tried to walk outside in shorts in 30 degree weather I would beat his ass. Kidding kidding, I'm against physical punishment. But I would make him change into pants. 

As for the fast food joints... I hate fast food in general. I've heard of In 'N Out and 5 Guys, but never been there. Only fast food I've ever gotten is McDonalds, Wendy's, Dunkin Donuts, Subway, and Burger King. And tbh I don't really consider Subway to be fast food, I get veggie subs so to me it's literally just a sandwich with lettuce, tomato, onion, and mayo. Not the greasy stuff I associate with fast food. 

Soooo today I'm getting what seems to be like EWCM, but slightly whiter, and surrounded by a very small amount of creamy. I did the water test and it balled up and sank, so it's not semen apparently (which I hear dissolves/disperses and floats). It's totally possible that SO just has weird semen, or that I'm just getting random EWCM, which happens, or that I could be gearing up for another O, because my young fertile body can do that, even days after the first O. It runs in the family I think. My mom was a twin, and the twin miscarried. So twins run in the family too apparently, but they never both make it. Anyway, it's most likely that it's just random, but the return of the "waking up soaked in sweat" that occurred again today could mean otherwise, since that happened before my O. Idk.


----------



## shaescott

Also as for dogs and cats - I have a cat that plays fetch with a little soft ball that was part of a "stick-together caterpillar" baby toy. He even brings it back to you in his mouth most of the time. My dog on the other hand... If you throw something for her, she'll go after it, but then she'll lie down and bite it for a while or bring it to her bed and chew on it. She doesn't bring it back to us to be thrown again. Sooo my cat plays fetch and my dog doesn't. My cats are all pretty friendly. I'm never seen them hiss at a human, not once. They hiss at the dog on occasion, but it's usually warranted. They're not super fat cats either. One is a smaller cat due to being a runt and malnourished as a kitten (that's fetch cat). The female is normal sized. The other male is heavy, but it's muscle, not fat. My doggo is a medium-sized dog (not sure of weight, maybe 60 pounds?) and she only ever barks if she's lonely or if she's outside and wants to be let back in (we have a fence so she can go out alone, but no doggy door with the inside only cats, just a glass sliding door). When she hears that someone is arriving, she gets up and excitedly goes over to the door. That's how we know when people get to our house haha. She doesn't bark, she just goes to the door. She welcomes everyone with her face in their crotch and often by standing on them. She doesn't jump, but she stands on her hind legs and puts her front paws on people when she's excited to meet them. She would just let a burglar right in. Once she accidentally turned on one of the burners on our gas stove in the middle of the night (we now remove the knobs after use) and she saw the fire and went and banged on my sisters bedroom door to wake her up and my sister came and turned it off. She's a pretty smart dog. But she won't listen to commands unless she feels like it so SO thinks she's stupid. I say she's smart, she just doesn't do things she doesn't wanna do. She likes to curl up on the living room couch and on a rocking chair in the dining room. It's super cute. Idk if we used to try to stop her or not, but either way it doesn't matter now. If we let her, I bet she would sleep in our rooms, maybe even on our beds. I wouldn't mind it all that much.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just ate an in n out burger. Holy shit it was the most amazing thing I've ever had. 

My cat plays fetch. Show she's pretty cool. People don't belive it until I show them the video. 
DH and are having a one night get away with our best friends (they're a couple). So excited. I love it. We definitely need it.


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs is smashed, and for the first time ever, i'm afraid he might puke in the bed. Oh gawd, he burped. I'm scared.

J, how's your back? Sciatic pain sucks. I get that and shooting spasms up the right side of my back. Like you and PL's hubby, muscle relaxers are the only thing that touches it. I think weak ab muscles, supposedly, play a role in back pain.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, my experience at in & out was not memorable. Maybe just a bad location? I think it was on my way to lake havasu. Not gonna lie, big macs have my heart. It's my ultimate guilty pleasure, especially being someone that not only supports healthy eating, but humanely raised animals. 

It's all gross, but once i found out about how the nuggets were made, i couldn't eat them anymore. Just the nuggets though. I still get my big mac fix every few months or so :blush:


----------



## campn

Green- I've never had it in this part of the world! Do they have a cheese sauce with the fries? 

Gigs- I really really hate McDonald's. I liked it in Egypt cause it was way less modified but here their beef patties are so dry and rubbery it doesn't taste like real beef. I do love their sausage mcnuffin, I can't say no to that! 

J- So sorry about your back hun, I hope you get some relief before you get preggo! I've been so sore around my hip bone and and right above my pubic bone, it feels like I hit a desk kind of sore, I think it's round ligament pain but it's so different this time.

Shae- I'm not sure about Scandinavian parents letting their kids nap outside, I've never heard of that, but in Norway they've a saying that says "there's no bad weather, only bad clothes"'as in, bundle up and you'll feel nothing.


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Hubs is smashed, and for the first time ever, i'm afraid he might puke in the bed. Oh gawd, he burped. I'm scared.
> 
> J, how's your back? Sciatic pain sucks. I get that and shooting spasms up the right side of my back. Like you and PL's hubby, muscle relaxers are the only thing that touches it. I think weak ab muscles, supposedly, play a role in back pain.

LOL! (sorry Gigs) hope hubby wasnt sick last night.. :-/


----------



## claireybell

Haha J my old cat used to do that, drink fresh water running out the tap Lol he was a big fatty cat aswell :) 

Ahh i love a good burger, they have this new burger place not long opened over here called 'T Bone' OMG!!! Bloody awesome!! Like fatty fried as hell but sooo good.. They only deliver on those 'just eat' apps things.. We always ho in there to eat though :) 

Jez, i love a good carvery - do they not have these in the us/canada? I thought they were a global thing? We usually go to a Toby Carvery with big fat crackling mmmm god i cant wait until midday today haha!! 

I was awoken at 7am with Riley shoving birthday cards in my face haha bless him


----------



## shaescott

Campn - it's an actual thing, napping outside. If you google it, it comes right up! It's a normal practice there, and research shows that it improves sleep and some say it increases energy. They have toddlers bundled up lined up outside at day cares; even at below freezing temps!

Gigs - not to pry, but what exactly is going on with your DH and the drinking thing? Is it that he occasionally comes home drunk or that he's doing it every day and is hardly ever sober? I know it's none of my business, but I just want to point out that my father is an alcoholic, and it definitely hurt me mentally and caused me to grow up a lot faster. He wasn't the violent drunk, he was sweet and useless and couldn't walk. He once decided that alcohol was more important than me when he was the only adult watching me and got drunk during that time. If it's just something your DH does on occasion at night, it's not as big of a deal, but if this is a regular thing, I think you need to have a talk with him about it. It's not a good environment for a child. If he comes back home after the kid would be asleep, and he only does it at night, it's not as big of a deal. Just, please, be careful with drinking problems. It really messes up a child.


----------



## shaescott

Any help on the EWCM issue? If I put it into FF it takes away my solid CH and makes them dotted (agh!) which is annoying. Maybe it was just some weirdo lingering semen? Maybe just random post-O EWCM? Maybe I'm having a weird double O? 
HELP MEEEEE


----------



## shaescott

My cervix is high as F*CK this morning, still getting EWCM too... More white and slightly less stretchy than pre-O, but still stretchy and definitely not creamy or watery...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Lurker popping in to verify that Scandi babies sleeping outside is very much a thing. Don't know about toddlers at daycare but babies in prams at home, definitely. I was apparently the world's worst sleeper, and would only sleep any length of time if bundled up in my snowsuit and placed in our (unheated) entrance hall or right outside. There's also photos of me and my cousin sleeping in our prams with piles of snow everywhere. I was born in September and temps regularly go to -35 celsius where we lived. 

However, I would hazard a guess that a tolerance for cold is more likely to come from British ancestry if anywhere :haha: I'm as pure-bred a Finn as it's possible to be, the lineage on both sides can be traced, and I can't bear the cold and swear I'm cold-blooded - I can feel the energy bringing me to life when exposed to the sun :haha: Finns are rarely cold - quadruple glazing in houses is standard, and is metres of insulation, and every house I lived in had a sauna. When going outside, you dress appropriately. Unlike in Britain, where we frequently had frost on the INSIDE of the windows in the morning and houses are often damp, drafty and poorly insulated and people just put up with it. Not to mention the pitiful excuses for winter clothing, refusing to wear proper hats and gloves, etc. I swear Brits want to be cold so they have something to complain about :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, oh no I hope he doesn't puke at all much less in the bed. I hope your Sunday is good. Also, that is one of the few things I've liked at McDonald's but they send me to the bathroom too fast. So I never want to eat there anymore.

Shae, I'm not really sure as I've never had the IUD before. Is yours the hormonal one if so it's probably from that. If not women get a secondary estrogen surge during tww I've heard. Sorry not much help on that.


----------



## claireybell

Im rubbish on info about coils/iud's.. Ive never had one, but dont some of them not stop ovulation but just make the lining 'inhospitable' so eggs can never implant but you can concieve as such? my sister had one like this & she didnt like the fact that some months she 'felt pg' & then her bleed always arrived but her bleeds were always scattered.. Its weird


----------



## M&S+Bump

Temping with a Mirena IUD is pointless. Even if you manage to work out a cycle while you have it in, getting it removed means your hormones change again and take time to regulate. 

Is there a reason you're waiting so long Shae?


----------



## shaescott

M&S+Bump said:


> Temping with a Mirena IUD is pointless. Even if you manage to work out a cycle while you have it in, getting it removed means your hormones change again and take time to regulate.
> 
> Is there a reason you're waiting so long Shae?

I like to know when I ovulate just so I know when to expect my period, because the mirena can make it go crazy. So, temping is useful for me in that way. If you look at my chart, you can see a thermal shift. I'm waiting so long because I'm 19 years old and need to complete education and be financially stable before having kids.


----------



## shaescott

CB- it depends on how the person reacts, but yes that's how it works. However it also stops signals between sperm and egg, making it super hard for them to unite.


----------



## campn

Shae- Do you like your iud? I was considering it after DS but I've heard how it could really mess up with your periods, make it heavier and more painful. 

After I have this baby I won't use any birth control at all (other than condoms) cause I took the mini pill and I think it really effected my milk supply. 

Doctors seem so judgemental at 6 weeks postpartum checkups though! They're like YOU MUST BE ON BIRTHCONTROL!


----------



## shaescott

Campn - I do like it. It works really well for me. I don't get pregnant lol. It can make my cycle lengths go all over the place, which is annoying. However, if you have the mirena, it won't make your periods heavier, it makes them super light. The copper IUD can make it heavier. I don't have a problem with pain. My mom got the IUD after giving birth to my sister because her periods were heavy as hell, like not normal at all. Now she has super light periods. Idk how it affected her milk supply though. She didn't have an IUD with me and she had to supplement with formula because she couldn't make enough milk due to the stress of working and having a baby.


----------



## claireybell

Campn my bc progesterone only pill affected my milk supply aswell even though its not supposed to! I stopped taking it & not long after Riley went on the bottle due to bad teething anyway.. 

They pestered me the next morning in hospital after my csection about bc uhhh!!!


----------



## shaescott

It's so quiet today! Where is everybody?


----------



## pacificlove

Its weekend Shae.. Lol, so for me that means hubby is home and we work in the yard. So far he's built me two runs, one for my breeding due of partridge chantecler chickens and the other will house a breeding group of ducks. He's also fixed the gardening area fence to keep the sheep out. It's only 2 PM and he's working on more permanent fences for sheep. I am taking a break. Love my husband!!


----------



## campn

Claire- My doctor said oh it won't effect your milk at all but it surely did. I tried to pump between feeds to get it back up. Oh the teething was so bad I'm fortune DS never bit but I've heard stories were they'd bite and draw blood. I think I draw the line at drawing blood! 

Shae- We just got back from grocery shopping. I bought a red cabbage so I can do the gender test tomorrow with FMU. It's fun to do. With DS it said boy.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I miss you! I'm thinking of you and hope you're alright. <3


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Ladies I've been running amuck all day lol
Got irritated with internet in and out and just gave up!
*Gigsey* Back is a bit better, GOT to call for muscle relaxer first thing in the a.m.
Once I am up and walking a while It is tolerable, but every so often - turning while sitting/standing etc feels like someone stabbed a knofe in lower right back/hip!?
Even have an achy ass sort of pain on the side lol.
Funny thing is other than the occasional STAB that stops me mid sentence, it is tolerable.
I like a vast variety of foods- healthy to straight dripping grease, and a Big Mac is something I get every several months...just to remind myself of the taste.
I am usually too irritated by the price increase at McDs to really go there as much!
Seriously, this was the 2nd place I worked as a teen, and I can recall 99cent big mac specials WTF with almost $4 for JUST the bigmac:growlmad:
I was always more a Quarter Pound girl with my fries all stuffed into the burger!
I find it funny that "fry burgeers" are now a thing...been doing that forever!
I actually was a MCDLT girl, - keep the cool side cool (top bun, lettuce, tomato etc)and the hot side hot (Bottom bun and burger), but that went away in early 90s:roll:
I used to put McDs Sweet n Sour Sauce on it yum:munch:

:hi:*M&S* LMAO about wanting to be cold to have something to complain about. Someone mentioned you can layer up, but can't take your skin off- I HATE that saying LOL. It's a proven fact we are all meant to stay at/near 98.6 F body temp, and I'm sorry but traipsing about half dressed in 40 degree weather always came across as ppl trying to prve they are tough- we ALL get hypothermic lol.
No but seriously we all acclimate to where we live- but some ppl are just way left or right!
I have always told ppl that say you can put more on- You can only put Soo much on- trust Me even fully bundled WITH gloves My fingers go numb!
I would much rather drink a cold daiquiri or frappe and sit poolside than try to walk around like Ralphie's little brother in "A Christmas Story":haha:


----------



## JLM73

I agreeeeee *Dobblegnager*!
I was int he bathroom when I thought of missing your posts Doblette:rofl:
*CB* how ya feelin with Baby girl in Jackie Chan mode?:haha:
*Campn* we are suppose to have gone from like 85 today to 65 tomoro...it's midnight , so we shall see!


----------



## claireybell

Morning ya'll

Ahh Pacific, bless your hubbard doing all the fences :) i hope your not over straining yourself.. 

Camps Riley never drew blood his teeth never appeared until 7-8months old but his teething was painful, started making me really sore & i never had sore nips lol & he just wasnt getting milk so i put him on the bottle.. That was an upsetting evening doing that. I would def draw the line at blood being drawn ouchy!! You did grand bf for so long aswell hun :thumbup: 

Hahaa J lol jackie chan mode :haha: 

Does physio or anything help your sciatica J birdy? How was your sons birthday meal the other night? 

Our carvery roast yesterday was bloody lovely, i could hardly move for thecrest of the day ha ha! 

Going to have to do easter egg buying this week, inc Riley i have 9 to buy for omg!!! £'s!!!! Uhhh


----------



## JLM73

*CB* lol 9 kiddos - you need an egg hatchery!
I bought DS a cool egg color kit- all metallic! Gold silver red etc 
CB I went the old route :wine:
I'll regret it in am lol
My DS used to be so nosey while he BFed that he would clamp down and turn his whole body round to look at something OWWW!
Or he would be nursing and bite down as he smiled at me lol.
He BFed longer than my othet two but it's cuz I was home longer i think.

Carveries sound AWESOME! We have none here....never even heard of them!
But I have been to a few Brazilian restaurants that do constant meat servings-diff types untill you place a red sign on table- Churrascurias .
For #1 son'r bday meal we went to Genghis- You fill a bowl with all the meats and veggies you want then they grill it for you in the sauce of your choosing
Soooo good...think I'm gonna heat the left over now just talking about it lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Im back! So after bragging about the no sickness, it's finally caught up with me so have been hiding away!

JLM73- catching up and obviously had to re-read ur donor stories a few times! They're so funny, loved the meeting in a mall and both sneaking off to toilets at different times like FBI agents lol.. As for pre-Seed, we used concieve plus, and I would put it in before sex (SO was quite quick would take 15-25mins usualy) (3 mins if I told him to hurry! Haha) we got bfp on 3rd cycle of using concieve + .. Also, love what u done for DS birthday! Don't suppose u fancy adopting a 25yr old with 2 rugrats in tow? Lol.. Ur kids sound like they have the best life! And those crepes, OMG food porn! ... Sorry you have donors wanting to marry you and 25yr old random UK BB members wanting to live with you, guess u just hVe that affect on people!

CB- love the 4d! Gorgeous! congrats on hamburger!! I love girlies all thogh never experienced a son so couldn't comment, im hoping for a girly again x 

CAMPN- ouch, your poor sister, I second what u say and that it will be an extra special rainbow/miracle baby all rolled into one squishy little newborn) congrats on the nephew, im getting boy vibes for u also and im sure they'll be bestest friends! X

Ok ALL american ladies, please stop with the pictures of ur beautiful, huge American homes with lovely gardens! I shall attach a photo of my tiny UK house and pathetic garden and grey skies! 

AFM- went for a private scan the other day and they put me back two days boo! was 19th oct now 21st! ... I was staring lovingly into my babies blurry face to be told I had actually been looking at bubs butt, woops lol, 

Also found out im not the only miss preggers im the household, we bred our 5yr old dachshund, took her for a scan the other day and saw 3 pups! Could be more  xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Here is my tiny, very grey UK garden, excuse me whilst I go cry into my carvery
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## M&S+Bump

JLM the Michelin man look is not attractive.. And like you say, sometimes there's not enough layers in the world - short of a spacesuit, you still have to breathe. Breathing in to your collar or scarf only works for a minute then the damp makes it freeze! And breathing straight subzero air hurts lol.

I don't know if I prefer the climate in Scotland where it never really gets THAT cold - but never warm either. You know it's summer time when you can see the rain for longer at night time because it doesn't get dark so early.

CB - Aldi has good egg selection - little Cadbury's ones (mini eggs and creme eggs) for 99p, big 300g+ Aldi ones for £3, if you've ever been disappointed opening up an egg to find a measly packet of Smarties or something, these things are packed full!! We naturally had to crack one open to try it :blush: chocolate is nice too. And they've got bunnies for 99p full of smarties. All three kids sorted for less than £10!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Here is my private scan from the other day, I think baby resembles a snowman? I have labeled what I think I see? Am I right or is head the butt again? Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And finaly, Minnie the dachshunds scan, it was on an old school windows 98 type scanner lol, so not overly clear but here's a pup! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Flueky88

Keep, the ultrasound picture isn't very clear I can't decider the head. Maybe it's too early in the morning for me. Congrats on the little puppies :) 

J, I hope you get some relief soon. The pharmacy should be open today so you can get your medication. The metallic egg dye sounds awesome.

Campn, ouchie. I would definitely have to stop once blood was brought out. I'm not sure I'll be able to breastfeed very well. My nips are really sensitive pretty much 24/7. I definitely want to try though.

CB, I hope you have a good day :) how's the weather over there? Your dinner yesterday sounded awesome :)


----------



## campn

J- It's 55 here and I'm in heaven! I'm really loving this, wish it stayed around 70 all summer long that would be so perfect. Maybe the gods can just cut me a slack this summer!? :p 

Flu- I'm pretty sure you'd do just fine. It only hurts a little the first 2 weeks especially if you don't know how to make the baby latch properly. Mine only hurt after that cause I got thrush, but you can get that even down there with no breastfeeding. 

Keeps- Cutest snow man I ever did see! Heart eyes!!! Also seriously 98 Windows!? Hehe didn't these expire!? 

Claire- that's a long time to breastfeed hun! I didn't even think I would do it 2 weeks. I remember going to the store and staring at the formula aisle lol.


----------



## JLM73

*Keep* You are TOO funny lol
I think you labeled your US pic right as there appear to be little arms and legs around the body Soooo cute!<3
As for the gray - yep that it is, but a courtyard like that is the perfect place for garden boxes if you are into it. 
And luv the pup scan as well...it's been ages since, but I bred chihuahuas for many years and always loved "counting the skulls " on xray hehe.
Another thing I loved about breeding chis was EVERY delivery is a surprise- unless you are breeding white to white, ANY color can come from the parents .
I'm off to jar some sauces- don't want to be behind again this week!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello ladies. There's way too much to catch up on. DH and I had a nice little overnight trip out of town. But this morning AF showed. I guess so much for te super high temp this morning!


----------



## JLM73

Grrr just had to over ride both my O day and coverline temp!
Frickin FF changed my O day from cd13 to cd14 just because of that 2nd temp jump!
Which also raised my coverline tem to 97.6 pfffft.
I like having actual FF red Chs but it will bug the hell outta me if I left it, as I should be 5 dpo today NOT 4:brat:

*Green* Sorry the bitch :witch: showed :(


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I just ate an in n out burger. Holy shit it was the most amazing thing I've ever had.
> 
> My cat plays fetch. Show she's pretty cool. People don't belive it until I show them the video.
> DH and are having a one night get away with our best friends (they're a couple). So excited. I love it. We definitely need it.

Yes!! IN n out!!! It's my fave. We had it yesterday and now I want it again. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

Love the ultrasound keep!! So cute!


----------



## claireybell

aww Keeps look at the lil Ultrasounds pics, so cute  & puppies aswell, lovely! 

Flueks, weathers actually ok today, bit cloudy but fairly warm, supposed to be getting colder again as the week goes on boo..

i breastfef for 3 months solid & the last 4 week going into 4th month Riley was Boob & bottle.. i have to say, he did sleep better with formula but i dont think i could not try & bf this lil one, it was so easy especially in the very first few wks, wake up, chuck him on the boob Lol & ouch J.. yes that cheeky smirk when the tear the head away whilst trying to feed still,.. painful but cute lol

Am still at work, only 30 mins left but i wont get home until just after 6 this evening

MrsG sorry period showed hun, i hope its light one this month, your overnight trip out of town sounds very romantic :hugs: 

me & SO keep meaning to make a hotel reservation & ship Riley to his grandparents one Saturday eve so we can have some together chilled alone time before the lil one arrives..


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry af showed Green... Onto the next cycle.

Keep: yay puppies!! Congratulations ha-ha!! 
That wonderful blossomed tree is in Canada ... Not American! :ROFL: and we "only" have 5 acres here. :)

J, how is the back today?

Cb: what's the cabbage gender test? Hubby now keeps revering to our little blue berry as a "he" which I think is too funny.

As for me: sickness is still on and off, some days worse then others. Carbs and ginger ale help. Boobs have definitely grown probably a cup size but can't tell for sure since I haven't worn a bra in the last week. :haha: 
Midwife appointment is tomorrow!!


----------



## pacificlove

Oh yeah, and our cat is in heat again.. Seems like she just finished one heat 2 weeks ago. She's booked forbher spay on April first


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* It felt better last night, I was even dancing as I cooked - which my wench mother pointed out this morning- as if I was faking the pain.
It's back with a vengeance - no refills on flexaril and my doc no longer takes my insur at this office?? She was 5 mins away, now I have to drive an hour if I want to keep them grrrr.
Pain is like 6/10 when not moving. It's mainly any type bending that shoots a pain from lower back down right buttock and thigh. I am limping around, bcuz something about putting full weight on right foot triggers it:shrug:
I'm trying to get hold of my neuro doc but no one is answering:growlmad:
Just look at the emoji deficit I have slumped into! lol


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* I once read a cat info fact that stated :cat: and their immed offspring can = 100 kittens in a year:shock:


----------



## Flueky88

Campn thank you for reassurance. Oh thrush is no fun. I hate yeast infections of any kind. Only had a vaginally one once, it was terrible. 14 weeks tomorrow and yes 70s forever sounds great to me :)

CB ugh, it cooled down here. Our lows are below freezing so everything that bloomed is at risk. It's at least pretty outside today. Hope you two get a night out for yourselves before LO arrives.

J, hoping making them early will help out with the madness on Fridays :) I hate when FF changes her mind. It's like I want my red CH [email protected]$!#! Oh well. Ugh I hate healthcare anymore. So much beauracracy with insurance. Bunch of bull if you ask me. I hope your neurologist answers soon.

Pacific, are you happy with "the girls" getting bigger. I often wish mine were a little bigger. Hope your cat's surgery goes well next week :)

Greenie sorry about AF, I hope that they can get your cycles under control.


----------



## campn

Just did the cabbage gender test. 

Pink/red means boy
Purple/blue means girl

With DS it said boy, this time it says girl. And let me tell you, boiled cabbage tastes so bad.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, oh I hope you have a little girl :) oh I second not like boiled cabbage. I hate how it smells too!


----------



## campn

Flueky88 said:


> Campn, oh I hope you have a little girl :) oh I second not like boiled cabbage. I hate how it smells too!

I only like the green/white cabbage and only when it's stuffed with rice. Although you gotta watch out for the gas after :p


----------



## claireybell

Lol i love cabbage but steamed mmmm! Yay for girl result though Campn :thumbup: have everything crossed for you my lovely! 

Haha Pacific no bra for a week, i would luuuuuurve that, my boobs are so big & bloomin heavy they hurt when i take my bra off, ache with a bra on ouch!!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Flueky88 said:
> 
> 
> Campn, oh I hope you have a little girl :) oh I second not like boiled cabbage. I hate how it smells too!
> 
> I only like the green/white cabbage and only when it's stuffed with rice. Although you gotta watch out for the gas after :pClick to expand...

I can blow my house out with gas at the moment :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, yes I like it! My twins have never been big in any way, so that change is welcome.. I know it won't be for ever :( so we'll just enjoy the next year or so. Haha


----------



## campn

My girls explode. By 30 weeks I look like I should be a porn star. No wonder my FIL didn't want to leave the room when I had DS at the hospital and was about to breastfeed. Total creep. 

This time I'm telling the nurse to kick him out.


----------



## claireybell

HAHA!! Porn star boobs :) im right there with you on that!! Mine were just crazy after Riley was born..


----------



## claireybell

Ooh nearly 2wks until your gender scan campn eeee!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay Campn! I hope you get your little girl!! Can't wait for your scan. 

I have bigger boobs.. But I want to get a small implant after kids so they'll stay perky longer. With just a lift, gravity pulls them back down! Haha with an implant it helps keep them up. But with my mc, my boobs were much larger by week 6. I even had a coworker comment on them! (She's a friend, it wasn't creepy lol)


----------



## Breeaa

Campn! No way you have a gender scan in 2 weeks?!?!? Your pregnancy is speeding by! I keep thinking you're still in week 10. 

Ladies my ultrasound is next Monday and I'm freaking out!!!!! I am so afraid that I'm going to accidentally see some potty shots. I hope the tech is careful and respectful of our not wanting to know. 

I met with a midwife yesterday and it went amazing. She can't do homebirth for vbacs due to her malpractice insurance not allowing it so I'm not sure if we will use her or look for another. 

Mrs, I have big girls too. I hate that they're already saggy after two babies. &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## Jezika

Just stopping by. Need a nap. CB, HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! Hope you were thoroughly spoiled.

I'm curious about my temp drop. Always been concerned about short LP but haven't temped long enough to confirm. My guess from last cycle based on O timing and my average cycle length is that it should still be 11 days, so hoping temps go back up tomorrow. Will write later hopefully zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## claireybell

Breea my boobs went like saggy skin saks after i finished bf my son & swore id not bf second time around.. Oh well, boobs are for feeding lol! 

Eeee your scans next week soooo excited for yo! So your staying gender neutral until birth, thats fab & definate will power there! I have none Lol! Just tell the scanner you def dont want to see anything!! 

MrsG with you on a wee boob implant :thumbup: id def consider it once kiddies are done :) 

Hope your temp goes back up Jez, my was very up & down even after i got my positive, fx'd my lovely :)

Ok, we live in a Bungalow, our bedrooms waaaay across the hallway from the front room where SO is snoring loudly like a pig & i can still bloody hear him ffs!! I may need to close some doors...!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i just looked at your chart & E&W cm yay! Hoping ovulation is very near for you :)


----------



## campn

If I had the money I'd try and get my flat tummy back!!! Also if we're dreaming a breast lift. Mine deflated after I stopped bfing too Claire, but over time they got back to their normal size although not as firm/nice. It doesn't really matter too much to me though, it's not like I'm constantly in a bikini! 

Men are so lucky, I've never heard a man say "oh I wish I could get a balls lift!" :haha:

Bree- I feel like I'm 6 weeks!!! It definitely seems to go fast once you have the 12 week scan cause people start announcing it soon after. I'm still unsure of where I stand on announcing. I want to be private but again some people may get very hurt if I have a baby without announcing. 

Def warn your tech as it could be fairly easy to guess boy or girl if you know what you're looking for! In my scan I'll be looking hard too so I can get the best guess. 

Claire- not sure if I wished you a happy birthday!??? I'm so sorry!! Happy birthday hun! I hope it was an awesome day! My DH snores so loudly too so he no longers sleep in our bedroom. I end up fully awake and with a headache! 

Flu- Baby dust! Come on eggy!!! Hope you get it nice and fertilized!


----------



## shaescott

I've never been pregnant so I've never experienced big boobs or sagging (I'm not very well endowed, just tiny little perky things, I'm a 30D but that translates to a 36A for the cup so yeah they're tiny). I mentioned post-baby sagging and SO says they'll just be even more fun for him to play with :rofl: he likes them the way they are now he says, but I wish I had bigger boobs. He's totally opposed to me getting any type of implants, he hates unnatural things like that. Even hates makeup. He thinks it takes away from natural beauty. But hey if he loves them the way they are, no need to have surgery to make them bigger. I just hope they'll be able to handle all that milk for breastfeeding without exploding :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Haha Shae wait when your pg & SO wantd to fondle the bigger boobs of yours Lol.. He will see when your swearing at him to 'get the f**k off they hurt' ha ha!! It iscnice having bigger ones though so def enjoy when you are :) 

Campn that made me Lol men wanting 'Ball lifts' i bet there is a random guy out there that woukd have one :rofl: ouch


----------



## Flueky88

CB :rofl: blow the house out. Goodness you cracked me up. Oh yeah I've had some EWCM and some semi EWCM. Opks negative though. I was too tired last night for BD, I was on call. We work some daytime I'm case we aren't too busy. I left home at 8, had lunch at home at 130 and left again at 3 then got back a little after 8. I just wanted to eat and shower and go to bed.

Campn :rofl: porn star boobs and ball lifts. You ladies cracked me up. Ugh on FIL trying to get peeks of your peaks. 

Pacific well enjoy the girls and hope they ease up soon.

Shae, my DH doesn't like makeup either. I like that because I don't have to spend time putting it on. I never used much to begin with though. I didn't understand that you were a 30 D but 36A in cup? I'm kind of lost there.


----------



## shaescott

CB - I've already warned him about to pain factor haha

Flueky: the cup itself is the same in a 30D as a 32C as a 34B as a 36A. The only difference is the band, really. I can wear from 30-34 (can't wear 36, too big around) in their respective adjusted cup sizes. Wearing a 34B right now, have a clean 30D in my fresh laundry, etc. As for makeup, the only annoying part is that he gets annoyed when I wear it cuz it looks weird to him and he refuses to kiss me with any lip stuff on (except lip balm). Also, he refuses sex until I remove makeup.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh okay, I didn't realize that, I knew 34 B and 36C were sister sizes but not the rest. I put vaseline on my lips for our wedding, no joke. Just to give my lips a little gloss.


----------



## shaescott

Actually it's 34C and 36B are sister size

Lol on the vaseline


----------



## Flueky88

Oops that's what I meant to say, I'm blaming it on busy on call :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Haha I figured. :)


----------



## campn

Shae the boobs become the no fun zone during pregnancy (like third trimester) and breastfeeding. They'll be painful and when you bfing they leak all the time in the start so unless he wants to mess with this! 

Claire do you remember the constant leaking when the baby cries!? I remember if DS slept too long I'll have rock hard boobs then I'll go get him asleep and dream feed him! I was too scared of mastitis. 

So baby is big as lemon? It seems like it's a smaller fruit than a peach!? Hehehe


----------



## shaescott

Oy, my stupid body. It looks like I might have ovulated again... I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## claireybell

Awww your a Lemon :) fruity & zingy baby!!! 

Omg yep! & when i had sex i had to keep my mat nursing bra on with pads as id start leaking hahaa all that to look forward to, SO would be like 'i wanna kiss boobies' erm unless you want a milkshake id steer clear Lol


----------



## claireybell

Its most probs hormone surges Shae.. Temps are up & down with bc but i guess you never know


----------



## Catherine896

Can I join? What do people think. 

2 periods since October when mirena was removed. Currently cd71 but started temping recently and Im now 11dpo. Temps still high.

Very sore bbs and nipples for around 3-4 days.
Been having what looks like yellow ewcm and last night at 10dpo I had 2 tiny streaks of blood in cm and nothing since. 

Im not due on til Friday/Saturday ff predicted based on my O date. 
Bfn so far but am expecting that if yesterdays tiny blood streak was implantation. 

Would my temp of dropped if af was on the way? 

Thanks :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I'm not an expert at all but I'm not sure if you ovulated. Although it started to look like it, I agree with Claire. I think the hormones in the mirena are all over the place. 

Catherine- welcome! Temps drops are different for everyone. Usually it drops day of or day before AF. But mine was super high yesterday when k started spotting. So who knows. Others on here are better at temping than me though!


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Cath* Welcome! Pull up a chair...oh wait we are on a TTC bus...ummm
So take any seat ya like hehe
I second *MrsG* Most times temps drop just before AF- I am one of the odd ones tho, and have most my temp drops day of AF or even day after:shrug:
cd71 YIKES! But you are sounding good on sympts!

AFM just popping in to catch up a bit- off to crochet for Pride Fest....back still hurts, and the soonest neuro appt I could get is 1 month:huh:
My chart is crazy this month- Rocky mountain temps and todays is real high!


----------



## Catherine896

Not having fun being cd71 lol. I'm glad I started temping recently as it picked up that I definitely ovulated on 11th March and I dtd twice 2 days before ovulation so I am in with a chance at least. 

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## shaescott

CB- SO says that he wants to try the milkshake out of curiosity :rofl: I mean, you do you dude. If he finds milky boobs sexy, that's fine with me.


----------



## claireybell

Hi Catherine & welcome :hugs: 

Do you temp using fertility friend app or your own at home?

Edit: of course we temp at home LOL! Meaning do you draw it on a chart yourself


----------



## claireybell

shaescott said:


> CB- SO says that he wants to try the milkshake out of curiosity :rofl: I mean, you do you dude. If he finds milky boobs sexy, that's fine with me.

Pahahaaa!!! Its all part n package i guess lol


----------



## Jezika

You guy crack me up with the boob talk.

Hi Catherine!

So I really don't think I'm pg this cycle. I've had sliiiightly sore boobs the past few days, but by this time last cycle I had looooooads of thick yellow CM and ended up with a BFP. Atm it's just sticky at best and not abundant at all. Also definitely no cramping on suspected implantation day like last time, and I feel like implantation would MOST likely already happened now since it's 8DPO. I know pgs can be different, but I doubt they can be different back-to-back like this.

Also, I can't help but snicker every time I hear you guys mention in and out burger.


----------



## claireybell

Jez, when i fell pg with Riley i started spotting continual pinky brown for wks on end like 8-9 wks uhh but other than that no obvious pg signs so you may well be preggers :) & your temps gone back up again hehe

Haha that In & Out burger always makes me laugh :haha:


----------



## Catherine896

claireybell said:


> Hi Catherine & welcome :hugs:
> 
> Do you temp using fertility friend app or your own at home?
> 
> Edit: of course we temp at home LOL! Meaning do you draw it on a chart yourself

Hello, thanks :) I chart it on ff, my charts slightly wobbly as temps are generally taken between 5-7 in the morning but I work 2 nights a week, so those temps are taken around 2pm after 4-5 hours sleep. You can see an obvious temperature dip at ovulation and can see my temp is higher than pre O though so not doing too badly with it I don't think. I don't know how to put it on here lol I'll have a look and see.


----------



## claireybell

I cant remember how to as its been ages ha ha i kniw some of the girls on here kniw how to though :thumbup: 

Tbh as long as you can see an Ov shift thats all that counts :)


----------



## Jezika

Catherine - click on the "Sharing" menu on the website version of FF, select "Get Code" and then copy the code for Chart Thumbnail under "bbCode Code" and then paste it into your signature!


----------



## claireybell

Thats it Jez! Its been so long since i put mine in my signature :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ladies! It's almost Wednesday. Which I can almost say "tomorrow is my appointment" less then 48 hours to go!!!! I'm so excited and so nervous at the same time.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, CB, I was gonna say I'm super jealous of all the big North American houses too. If it makes you feel better, I live in quite a small apartment. We overlook some beautiful and ridiculously expensive houses that really drew the short straw by facing our apartment block, but at least that is nice for us. It's so expensive to get anything central in Toronto, though. My mum lives about 1.5 hours north (so very far outside of the city) and she lives in a huge house by a lake and has a really big garden with pool. She bought it for the same amount we recently bought a stacked town condo that's still in prebuild, and it's just over 1,000 sq/ft, 1 bedroom, 1.5 baths, two balconies and a rooftop patio that's in a good area in Toronto but less central than where we are renting now, and that was a good deal. The house I grew up in had a garden that looked a lot like yours (but with grass). It's so quintessentially English and I love it :)


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* You aren't past the implant window at all, and frankly as soon as I saw your chart this morn I thought :shock:IMPLANT DIP lol


----------



## claireybell

MrsG eeee!! Is it in the morning? Im sure it will all go fine :hugs: im excited for you that new chapter of ttc is soon to start x


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- it's not until 330! But I just have to make t through tomorrow and then it'll be here in no time!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, I'm thinking probably just hormones from mirena affecting things.

CB lol, milkshake. I'm glad to learn that leaky post part up boobs are real. 

Campn yeah in my mind lemons are smaller than peaches. Congrats though :) you just keep moving along. I remember when you were scared it wouldn't work because of late O.

Catherine, yes typically temp drops before AF. There are definitely exceptions to the rule though :)

Jez, seriously I agree with J could be implant dip and 8 dpo is way too early to think you are out. 

Greenie looking forward to your appt results that's almost tomorrow ;) I hope you get some much needed answers and solutions to get your rainbow baby!

J, seriously you have to wait a month. That's insane. I hope they have a cancellation and can get you in earlier. Your chart is looking so good :)

Afm, sorry was busy yesterday evening and then I never sleep well on call. Busy today, but I'm off tonight :) I'm waiting for my positive opk. I'm hoping for it to happen at end of the week. Friday is going to be a hard day, it's the anniversary of brother shooting himself and then Saturday will be day he died. I'm just glad I have DH to lean on :)


----------



## claireybell

I agree with J, Jez yours could be implant dip :) i didnt implant i dont think until 9/10dpo, tested a squinter on 10dpo, only reason ibre tested that day (other thsn poas addiction lol) was because of achey lower back & cramping.. 

J your temps are looking great & super mountainous ;)


----------



## Jezika

J,FLueky & CB - I sure dang hope it's an implantation dip! Just having trouble believing since I didn't have one last time and had symptoms earlier. 

J, when are you testing btw? I'm sorry if you already said. Memory struggles, y'know?

Greeeeen that's super exciting. Can't wait to hear aboot it.


----------



## claireybell

Will hubby be going with you MrsG? :hugs: 

Fx'd you get that positive opk Flueks! Have you started peeing yet to see any colour changes in the test line? So sorry this wknd will bring up lots of bad feelings & memories for you, big hugs xxx


----------



## claireybell

Jezika said:


> J,FLueky & CB - I sure dang hope it's an implantation dip! Just having trouble believing since I didn't have one last time and had symptoms earlier.
> 
> J, when are you testing btw? I'm sorry if you already said. Memory struggles, y'know?
> 
> Greeeeen that's super exciting. Can't wait to hear aboot it.

Yes but every pg is completely diff, it will def happen again for you :)


----------



## Jezika

Flueks - so sorry that this time of year is tough. I can't imagine what it's like to go through that. It was hard enough with a friend of mine drowning last year who is also the brother of one of my BFFs. I still think of him a lot and we weren't even very close in recent years. I hope Friday and Saturday won't be too difficult. Maybe take some time to remember him or to focus on comforting things, depending on what you feel is best. :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, like CB said every pregnancy can be different. So seriously don't count yourself out until witch shows. 

Yes it was the hardest thing in my entire life I went through, but I have survived. I think DH is wanting to go out of state to look at cars so I'd be happy to be with him and look at the scenery. Especially the mountains this time of year with things in bloom it would be majestic :) 

CB thank you my dear :) oh I have tested opk daily since Thursday last week. My lines go between really light to decent but not near positive. Back and forth bull until positive. I never try to read too much into mine until I get positive. Having stretchy, semi clear, semi white cm, so almost EWCM. So that's definitely good :) maybe DH will feel like it tonight.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fluke- hopefully you get the positive very soon! Sorry for you loss. Such a hard thing j can't even imagine. You're in my thoughts. 

Jez- it looks like an implantation dip to me! Good luck!! When will you start testing?

CB- hubs will be there :) he's so amazing he's taking the day off to be with me. (Maybe because I threw a fit) but who cares he's going! I just get really tense and can't make decisions when in the doctors when he can. So when they give us treatment options it'll be nice to have him there.


----------



## campn

Flu- That's very heavy stuff hun, I hope it'll be an okay day and ends fast for you. Hopefully you get that +ve opk and a very good distraction! You're in my thoughts. <3

And yes! How weird is it that every month I was like THIS IS IT, and the month I actually did get pregnant I had lost all faith!? I like how the world surprises us like that. Like oh you think you have me figured out!? MOWHAHAHA no biatch! 

Jez- Fx for implantation dip!


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, thank you and woot Mt woot :dance: for DH going with you. It's a journey together I think so better if both are present.

Campn, thanks, I hope I do too. I think I will by Sunday if I stay regular. Fertile cm is a good sign too. Life is so strange sometimes you are right it tends to prove us wrong sometimes. Kinda like last month I pretty much gave up having positive test than bam


----------



## Jezika

Green - I was going to wait till Saturday because that would make me 12DPO, which is the earliest I got BFP last time, and that would also make me CD28, which would be equivalent to my longest cycle. However, my average cycle is 25 days, so unless CP has messed things up (which it might have), AF could be due in the next few days. I think I'm going to test tomorrow, though, because... well, because 9DPO is when the odds of detecting BFP are just about in my favour with Wondfos and I really don't think I will be able to hold back. At least if it's BFN I can sort of get used to the idea of BFN.

Glad DH is going with you btw! And I agree with Flueks that it makes total sense for him to be there.


----------



## pacificlove

Hey ladies, sorry I've been gone all day. More later.

Green: glad your hubby is going with you:) you are a team: )

Jez, looks like a nice dip fingers crossed for you!! :dust:

Flu: sorry about your loss... May your memories bring you happiness. :hug:

As for me: dh and I met the midwife this morning. All just talking, advice, etc. We have booked the first ultrasound for the 8th and I just have to go to the lab for the blood work any day now. 
Midwife is super friendly and even offered to introduce me to a lady just down the road who's due date is the day before mine. I said he'll yeah!

I also did the 1 1/2 hr drive to see my parents, I needed some fire wood from them. As my dad was heading into the backyard for a second load I asked mom if she could keep a secret. She said yes, even from dad, so I told her she'd be a Grandma. I did not expect to see happy tears from her nor could she stop hugging me. Ha-ha on her question on how I was feeling (puky) she said " so it'll be a girl! " since she never got sick with my brother and threw up once with me... 
Mom did laugh with me when I told her that my mil would have to wait at least another 5 weeks for the news... Maybe she shouldn't have started asking 6 years ago. (Hubby and I have been together for 6 years and 2 months )


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, do not count yourself out of negative at 9dpo. A positive would be awesome but if may not be positive yet. Still early :) FX though.

Pacific, that's great news about your appt and that'll be nice to go through the pregnancy with someone else. Your mom cracked me up on her girl theory. However with that article I posted with hcg rising higher with girls, more MS would make more sense.


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Cb* yea, think I may get preggers with a Mountain Goat looking at my chart :haha: :huh: Does that mean I should consider the name Billy?...

*Fluekster*:hugs::friends:<3:hug: For all your upcoming memories at week's end! My favorite aunt always used to "visit" me in dreams, and they felt :cloud9:
Happy, not sad...She was also fond of the belief that sometimes Lost Loved ones "send" babies to those in need, and whom they Love/Cared for. I hope that is the case for you Lovely Lady!<3<3

*Jez* I have VERY few tests this time around, so Not sure when I'll start. If I catch some great sale likely 10dpo, since I am WAYY over examining squinters, and last time I started 8dpo- way early and even tho I def had faints it just dragged it all out:growlmad:
I kinda feel like "I AM preggers until I start seeing :bfn:" Lol
So I may try and wait till just before AF due. That way I am not :wacko: with thinking - Ok tomoro, Ok the next day...Ok I STILL have a day left crap


----------



## Catherine896

Well Im now 12dpo, last night had a bit of sticky pale blood cm (sorry tmi) and today pinky brown cm. No red today. Temps still high.

No idea if its af or implantation. Bfn this morning on internet cheapie though.

Will see in few days I guess!


----------



## claireybell

could take a couple more days for the HCG to be detectable in the pee Catherine, fx'd, sounds promising :) 

hahaa Billy Goat J lol! that made me Lol in my office :haha:


----------



## claireybell

MrsG if your lurking.. i hope all goes well this avo with Dr for you & hubby :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*:rofl: that your MIL started asking about kiddos RIGHT after you married, like you just order up on amazon and a drone drops off the bambino!
And uh yea:huh: can't wait to start seeing drone deliveries here as Amazon's new MEGA shipping center is 10 mins away! W E I R D !

AFM Sciatic pain seemed better ystrdy but WAY bad when sitting or laying down
NO idea how I will manage the booth Saturday but I MUST go to make money. SO behind!
I am crocheting Flowers to sell at the Pride Fest. They are pretty nice but I need to find some type Rainbow button for the centers, since not all the colors come up in each flower.
I am very glad standing is MUCH easier than laying so at least I can get my cooking done, and should be able to manage the booth once set up.
:blush: May have to ask one of the homeless that help out for tips to help me set up- Food is great currency hehe.
GRRRRR!:brat: F'ing BnB keeps saying my pic is too large when I have cropped over 50% off!!! BS all day
I had to split the pic in 2 Sorry( Flowers are like 6" lol- BIG)


----------



## TexasRider

Wow those are cool J! So cute. I wish I was crafty but I am not at all.

Bout to start getting my BD schedule going. Lord I hope we make a baby this month. Nothing super exciting going on here really. My daughter turns 4 Saturday. I'm a little sad that there will be such a large gap between my kiddos (assuming we have another) but there is nothing I can do about it. Just gotta pray that the Lord blesses us with more children if he sees fit...


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Tex*
Actually crochet is WAY easy 
Only like One stich needed to make hats, scarves blankets etc, and like 4 diff stitches for fancy stuff- One hook very easy- not like knitting.
I learned in early 90s just a single stitch repeated that an old lady taught me at work, and I made my first blanket in like a week.

Nowadays there;s this New Fangled YouTube thingy ma bob:haha:
I had no idea where my flower pattern book was so I just pulled up a YouTube vid and followed along.
WAY easy when you can see it done!

:-k Yea I think this is the month all us stragglers need our BFP sticky buns hehe


----------



## claireybell

J those are fab!! so colourful 

do you have sleeping tabs that you can take again, just thinking of sciatica being a bitch when laying down & getting off to sleep .. 

Ah Texas they will still be close siblngs, plus with your daughter being that much older she will love having a more baby sister/brother  Riley turns 4 in July just weeks before this lil bundle arrives & hes so excited.. i guess il see how he really is when she arrives lol..! 

Im unable to view Ovulation ff charts on my pc but can view uploaded photos - hows that work??!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies!

Tomorrow is THE day! I'm so excited. But AF is picking up a lot today and so are cramps, and pms. I've been so emotional it's a little ridiculous. Poor hubs. 

J- beautiful crafts! Hopefully you'll get lots of sales!

Tex- sorry you're feeling down. Hugs.


----------



## campn

Green- Wishing you the best and nothing but great news tomorrow! Come on let's get you preggo!!!


----------



## Jezika

Green - can't wait to hear how it went

J - your rainbowy crafts look AMAZING! I think they will look so awesome with a cute button in the middle. I want! And I actually like th name Billy... He would have a cool, albeit weird, story behind his name.

Texas - Like CB said, I feel like the good thing about a slightly older sibling is that they can get excited about the new arrival. Plus older siblings are great for looking out for the younger one and helping out.


----------



## Jezika

AFM, I'm in a bit of an odd spot. So BFN this morning, which isn't surprising of course, but I also got offered a practicum placement at my number one spot for September, which I totally didn't think I'd get. It would give me the opportunity to train in couples therapy, which I've always wanted to do and which is hard to get placements in. So now I'm kind of hoping I'm NOT pregnant, as I could only be in the placement for two months before I'd have to leave and I'm really looking forward to it. Really weird mixed feelings right now...


----------



## claireybell

Sorry period is so heavy MrsG.. cant wait for an update of great news later this afternoon :)

Jez, thats awesome being offered a placement, how long will the training be for? Would it be such inconvenient if your were pg? They wouldnt discriminate would they?


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* sending much <3 for tomoro!! Can't wait! I am excited for you!!

*Jezahh*Ahh you jinxed yourself...surely you will get a BFP now :rofl:

I am hoping horrible sciatic pain is a good luck charm...I mean who doesn't get a BFP at the most inopportune time:shrug:

Thx ladies on the flower comments. Just found some somewhat rainbowish bead at walmart that I am tinkering with for flower centers :-k More the prism effect making a rainbow, but EVERYone will have common rainbow garb, so hoping to stand out!
Do you all think these Beads are "rainbow-ish" enough??
I may try JoAnnes before week end....

*CB* no pain meds, muscle relaxer or sleep meds:growlmad: Docs ofc being reall A-holes. THEY won't take my insur, but their sister ofc 45 mins away does:saywhat: WTF is that?? I picked a doc 5 mins away for a reason!

Flower picks with bead centers but will have to scrunch them more
 



Attached Files:







CrochetFlowers-PrideFest4.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love you all <3
Thanks for the thoughts. I'm very excited and very nervous! I think because I just don't know what to expect. 

J- I love them! I hope your doctor crap gets figured out soon!


----------



## claireybell

The time diff, i bet you not had your apt yet MrsG, very excited for you :)


----------



## claireybell

J thats utter poo nuggets about Drs surgery not taking ins! Grr! Is it worth the drive though.. Hugs :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- it's tomorrow. So.... 26 hours to go. Haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and CB I might have missed it but any names yet for your little girl?


----------



## claireybell

Oh sorry MrsG lol i was reading it tomorrow (being today?) hahaa doh!! A whole day time diff off :rofl: 

We like & agree on 2 names at the moment, Lara & Nuala (pronounced Noola) 

I do like Nuala but it'll just be Noo Noo or something lol, this one was SO's name choice but we love Lara.. Theres tons of names i like but SO not so keen, men!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love both of those! I really like unique names!


----------



## bteague0421

Hello ladies,
Going to start off by saying sorry for the longgg post. 
This is my first post. Hoping to find some answers. My husband and I have been TTC for about 3 years now. I was first diagnosed with Thyroid issues which I do still have. Here in the last year I was told that I have PCOS. Which was confirmed when I started fertility treatment back in September. Ive been told that my body does not ovulate hince why i seeked treatment. 

So about 1 month ago I started taking Clomid 50mg, the first round did not work. I was really down in the dumps, the nurse upped my dose to 100mg of Clomid. Went back 2 days after I finished my pills and I still had no result. She told me to come back two days from then, so I did and I had 1 follicle that averaged 18mm which she was happy about. So that night I did my Ovdriel shot. 36 hrs later Friday 3/18/16 my hubby went in and gave sperm had it washed and prepped. Which his count was great 40million where injected into me. Right after the IUI i cramped BAD really bad but i never had cramps. 

But being new to this I am not sure what to expect. I want to think I will be pregnant BUT I am so used to getting a BFN that I feel it will continue to be that way. People all around are getting pregnant and it is just so sad to not be able to reach that excitement. 

I am now 5dpiui and some of the symptoms I am having are:
Mild cramping 
Bloated tummy
Gassy
Extremely tired the past 3 days. 
I have a milky discharge (which I have never had) 
Is this cause from the IUI, or implantation?
PLEASE SHARE.


----------



## pacificlove

Love the name choices cb!

J, mil started asking for grand babies just months after we started dating...

As for me, I officially threw up my breakfast this morning after telling the midwife that so far I have only gagged until now. She did warn me that it may get worse until 10-12 weeks especially if I take prenatal vitamins (and I did just switch brands).. Back to just folic acid


----------



## claireybell

Haha Pacific omg just months after dating, parents are hilarious! :) sorry you started being sick hun.. Try taking the vits or just folic acid inbetween food or just plenty of whatever drink you can tolerate drinking, the hcg levels do suddenly start peaking around 6-7wks then stsrt dropping but some have sickness for longer, fx'd you dont :thumbup: 

Hi Bteague :wave: 

Do you usually get any symptoms in the TWW after bd/iui? If not, then all of those sound promising, with my Son, i started IB/spotting on 5dpo so its poss to have symptoms that early i guess :) 

Its so easy to get less ethusiastic after seeing bfn all the time :hugs: but just when you think your probably out that cycle, you'll get that bfp :) fx'd this is your cycle hun


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> I love both of those! I really like unique names!

I do aswell :) it cant be too much of a normal sounding name like 'claire or emily' as Riley is far from normal/common lol


----------



## campn

Hey ladies so sorry I'm not caught up. I've been having a headache all day that will not go away :( 

But I've been trying to determine where my placenta is cause I want to test that Ramzi theory? 

I've been looking up images and I'm just guessing, maybe Jlm can have some good answers, but I tried doing my best to figure out where it is! Go figure, I've no idea!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flueky88

J, I'll forgive you for waiting to test. I try to wait but I usually cave around 12dpo. I only do one early test though. Also your crafts look awesome. I hope you are right, being blessed to conceive this weekend would give me a :bfp: right before my birthday. That'd be an awesome present :) your chart is still looking good


Jez that's exciting news. I hope that whatever is best will be. :hugs: I feel torn for you. 

Greenie appt is tomorrow :happydance: so sorry AF is being a real B though.

Catherine it may take a few days especially if you implanted late :) good luck

Texas, I wouldn't worry too much about age. I think it'll be fine, your DD will be able to look out even more for your LO.

Campn, Dobby, pacific, Shae, and anyone else I may be forgetting, I hope you are well today.


----------



## claireybell

Ah camps thats poop.. Are you able to take anything for it? Maybe some chocolate & a nap may help? 

Did they tell you at your last scan where your placenta is back or front, it should be in your notes? I could only see mine on scan as scanner pointed it out but otherwise id be none the wiser.. Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

I posted too late.

CB love the name Lara :)

Campn, I don't really know what Ramzi theory is. Oh, I'm sorry about the headache. It's so annoying especially when nothing works. I hope it goes away soon.

Pacific, my FIL was asking for Grand babies before we were married :rofl: so mine wasn't as extreme, but still. Well, I hope the MS doesn't get too bad and get you dehydrated.

Bteague, I wish you the best of luck and I hope you get your :bfp: I know it gets disheartening with bfn after bfn.


----------



## Jezika

J - you just KNOW it'll be BFP just when I'm thinking of waiting a little longer. Hope a similar theory holds with your back pains! We need more BFPs up in this joint.

CB - The placement is from Sep-Apr and I am sure it would be fine to be pregnant, but if I do get BFP this month I'd be due end of Nov. I'd feel bad about telling them I could only do it for 2ish months (and I AM excited to be there). I'm sure they'd understand. They do infertility counselling, so I'd hope they understand women's issues! Anyway, we will see. I'm trying to look at it as win-win, i.e., if I get BFP then yay, and if I get BFN then I can do a decent chunk of the practicum at the very least. Great names, btw!

Flueks - when's your bday again?

Bteague - welcome! It makes sense that BFN after BFN is making it hard for you to imagine a BFP, but alas, luckily you don't have to be able to imagine it for it to actually happen! It sounds like you're doing some things that can really make a difference to your fertility and has been successful for many other people who've had the same experiences as you, so I think it's really promising.

Campn - I have nothing of value to add to your placenta adventures. Looks like a good enough location that you circled, though. What's this theory you're testing out?

Green - I totally read "today" too. :dohh: Well... I still can't wait to hear how it went!


----------



## Jezika

In other news with me, I'm so annoyed. A few months ago DH and I were invited to a wedding of a good friend of his in Tuscany in June. My dad and sister live in Hungary so we decided to combine the trip with them and also so DH can finally visit my homeland after more than 8 years of being together. We are all really excited. My dad is ridiculously proactive and already went and booked hotels in Italy for all of us and has been urging us to book flights. DH didn't sense any particular urgency (despite me also hassling him non-stop) so didn't even request time off work till last week, let alone booked flights, and today his boss finally got back to him and approved the request but then rescinded it minutes later. Why? Because DH's department is running a stupid conference the day before the wedding and two staff members have resigned lately so I guess they need him to be there. He's pretty upset and I'm so annoyed (with his boss, but I was also annoyed for a bit with DH for not booking the time off months ago). My dad was already preempting issues with DH getting time off work - he cannot stand the ethos around work in North America, where people barely get any time off and are supposed to prioritize work over everything else in their lives (I'm really against it too, actually). I mean, what would DH's boss do if he was sick or if he resigned at the last minute? Grrrr. :gun:


----------



## Flueky88

Jez my birthday is the 13th of April. I couldn't get the day off as 2 nurses in other offices already it off. I'm off the 2 days before and am going to get "life" done. Vet, dentist, eye dr, salon, etc. I agree about hating how in the states work should be #1, seriously, family should be #1. Sorry DH couldn't get it off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez, hugs. I am so sorry to hear that. I think they are trying to get laws in motion to give people time for familial events, but it has to be certain close relatives. That might be a teacher thing though. Can't remember. I went through something similar here I booked a vacation, cancelled it, re-booked, then cancelled it because SO worked for a tech company that was acquired by another tech company and they were so wishy washy about whether he could go... It finally ended up that he could but at that point I was like eff all of you.

B, welcome and FXed for you this is your cycle!

Flukes, happy early birthday sorry you couldn't get the time off. 

Camps, no idea about placenta.

Pl, sorry about the nausea :(

Everyone else, I lost steam. <3 you though


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! I was told to drink 3 - 8oz glasses of water in the hour before the ultrasound.. How? And what?? Ha-ha, small bladder issues. And I have no idea where I have to go for the US and totally forgot to ask when they called to book it.. Oops :haha:

Btigue: :dust: this is your month!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I hated that. I already have a small bladder and then pregnant. I remember I did the 24 oz and I was dying when I got there and they were 40 minutes behind schedule! So I asked can I pleeeeease go pee and then said no! I thought I was going to pass out and pee myself. As soon as the abdominal was done I ran to the bathroom before the transvag. So dumb.

Pl, you need a ticker in your sig so I can keep track of how far along you are


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies! I was told to drink 3 - 8oz glasses of water in the hour before the ultrasound.. How? And what?? Ha-ha, small bladder issues. And I have no idea where I have to go for the US and totally forgot to ask when they called to book it.. Oops :haha:
> 
> Btigue: :dust: this is your month!!

What no way!! When I went in for my 8 week ultrasound I had been holding my pee and when the lady called me back she told me to empty my bladder before we start. She said it's the 20 weeks one I need to hold for. What the heck is up with these techs? 

So excited for your scan!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I second Dob get a ticker!


----------



## Breeaa

bteague0421 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Going to start off by saying sorry for the longgg post.
> This is my first post. Hoping to find some answers. My husband and I have been TTC for about 3 years now. I was first diagnosed with Thyroid issues which I do still have. Here in the last year I was told that I have PCOS. Which was confirmed when I started fertility treatment back in September. Ive been told that my body does not ovulate hince why i seeked treatment.
> 
> So about 1 month ago I started taking Clomid 50mg, the first round did not work. I was really down in the dumps, the nurse upped my dose to 100mg of Clomid. Went back 2 days after I finished my pills and I still had no result. She told me to come back two days from then, so I did and I had 1 follicle that averaged 18mm which she was happy about. So that night I did my Ovdriel shot. 36 hrs later Friday 3/18/16 my hubby went in and gave sperm had it washed and prepped. Which his count was great 40million where injected into me. Right after the IUI i cramped BAD really bad but i never had cramps.
> 
> But being new to this I am not sure what to expect. I want to think I will be pregnant BUT I am so used to getting a BFN that I feel it will continue to be that way. People all around are getting pregnant and it is just so sad to not be able to reach that excitement.
> 
> I am now 5dpiui and some of the symptoms I am having are:
> Mild cramping
> Bloated tummy
> Gassy
> Extremely tired the past 3 days.
> I have a milky discharge (which I have never had)
> Is this cause from the IUI, or implantation?
> PLEASE SHARE.

Welcome bteague! I hope you get your bfp! 



campn said:


> Hey ladies so sorry I'm not caught up. I've been having a headache all day that will not go away :(
> 
> But I've been trying to determine where my placenta is cause I want to test that Ramzi theory?
> 
> I've been looking up images and I'm just guessing, maybe Jlm can have some good answers, but I tried doing my best to figure out where it is! Go figure, I've no idea!

Sorry about the headache campn, if it makes you feel better you're not alone. I'm on day two of headaches. Wish I knew about Ramzi method but I have no idea how to find the placenta location. Lol if you had a nub pic I could help there! 



Jezika said:


> In other news with me, I'm so annoyed. A few months ago DH and I were invited to a wedding of a good friend of his in Tuscany in June. My dad and sister live in Hungary so we decided to combine the trip with them and also so DH can finally visit my homeland after more than 8 years of being together. We are all really excited. My dad is ridiculously proactive and already went and booked hotels in Italy for all of us and has been urging us to book flights. DH didn't sense any particular urgency (despite me also hassling him non-stop) so didn't even request time off work till last week, let alone booked flights, and today his boss finally got back to him and approved the request but then rescinded it minutes later. Why? Because DH's department is running a stupid conference the day before the wedding and two staff members have resigned lately so I guess they need him to be there. He's pretty upset and I'm so annoyed (with his boss, but I was also annoyed for a bit with DH for not booking the time off months ago). My dad was already preempting issues with DH getting time off work - he cannot stand the ethos around work in North America, where people barely get any time off and are supposed to prioritize work over everything else in their lives (I'm really against it too, actually). I mean, what would DH's boss do if he was sick or if he resigned at the last minute? Grrrr. :gun:

That's super annoying Jez and inconvenient! You would think they'd be more professional. 



mrs.green2015 said:


> Pl- I second Dob get a ticker!

Yes!!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, thanks. I'll live but I do like to not work on birthday :heart: you too. I hope you are doing well.

Pacific, wow lots of water. I think I'd pee myself for sure. Also I third it you need a ticker :)

Brea, it's so hard because everyone says something different. Wow you are almost 20 weeks!

Gigs, miss you and thinking of you


----------



## campn

Still feeling pretty crappy almost nauseous, hopefully I'm not getting sick. I'll read the thread tomorrow ladies, I'm sorry. 

Not sure who asked but the Ramzi placenta location theory determines the sex of the baby on where the baby implanted. So left side means girl, right side means boy. It's so tricky though cause it's different if it's abdominal vs transvaginal u/s also you're looking at the techs left and right not yours. 

I think my placenta is somewhere on the top, and I'm fairly sure baby implanted on the left side cause I even mentioned here I had so much cramping on my left before my BFP and on and off between week 4-7, so maybe that means girl. 

I've no idea though. I can't pinpoint exactly where my placenta is.

So to the ladies who are about to be preggo, If you have an early ultrasound 6-8 weeks, ask your tech where your placenta is!


----------



## pacificlove

I tried adding a ticket but my phone wouldn't let me copy and paste the link.. 
Hubby set up our TV so that it turns into a computer too,hate using it, but I'll get on it tomorrow.

For now, I am 7+3, until the dating scan


----------



## campn

Yes pacific I second a ticker, or twenty! 

Dobby- How are you? Been thinking of you.

Green- Best of luck tomorrow, I hope it makes your whole year, you deserve it! 

(Okay I'll go read back the previous pages and reply!)


----------



## campn

Flu- Looks like you're still waiting to ovulate! Great job with the BDing though! ;) keep at it! 

Jez- Sounds like my DH, and I do envy Europe on everything really! Really though there are no way of telling if his boss wouldn't still have rejected his time off even if he told him weeks ago right? At least tell yourself that. I think you should still go, and maybe have your DH talk to his boss again, tell him the flight is already booked. I mean a conference isn't really ALL that important, not important enough to stop an international flight in my opinion. 

Bree- They always tell me to drink too! Actually with DS the tech had me chug down water before she would even start the scan. It's so weird though cause minutes before that the receptionist says "okay now go pee in that cup" sooooo what do you actually want from me!??

J- So sorry your back is still hurting, do you have any idea what triggered it or is it always there? Life would be easier if we didn't have things to do and could just sit around. Your flower hats are so pretty though! You should open an etsy shop too! I seriously wish I had a skill that could make me money. I don't think belching the abcs is one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay PL! Ty for the update on the dates... So... When you have an official date will you get a ticker? Hehe broken record

Campn, one day you girls are gonna ask and I'll say fantastic! But today is not that day. SO and I semi-worked it out? We're going hiking next weekend with the dogs. Did some traveling, got drugged, tired af. Had some odd bleeding today that I posted about elsewhere with a picture. Overall irritated lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I just saw your other post! How scary. You're in my thoughts tonight. Hugs. 
Is it possible that the bleeding was IB?


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Yay PL! Ty for the update on the dates... So... When you have an official date will you get a ticker? Hehe broken record
> 
> Campn, one day you girls are gonna ask and I'll say fantastic! But today is not that day. SO and I semi-worked it out? We're going hiking next weekend with the dogs. Did some traveling, got drugged, tired af. Had some odd bleeding today that I posted about elsewhere with a picture. Overall irritated lol.

Dobby I know that'll sound interesting but I'm glad you kinda worked it out, maybe the thought of losing you forever is what he needed? I'm happy to hear that. I don't want you to not be on B'n'B cause I'm selfish and I like you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Agreed with Campn! I'm selfish and I love when you post. Even if it's a short little
Post because that's all you have energy for.


----------



## pacificlove

DobbyForever said:


> Yay PL! Ty for the update on the dates... So... When you have an official date will you get a ticker? Hehe broken record
> 
> Campn, one day you girls are gonna ask and I'll say fantastic! But today is not that day. SO and I semi-worked it out? We're going hiking next weekend with the dogs. Did some traveling, got drugged, tired af. Had some odd bleeding today that I posted about elsewhere with a picture. Overall irritated lol.

Ha-ha, I just hate using the computer/TV since my phone wouldn't let me do that.:blush:

Dobs, nice to see you back! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Not gonna lie... I miss you ladies when I'm not around. I try to keep up but it is definitely March madness. Well, March to June madness haha.

Green, it _could_ be but I'm not about to get my hopes up. I'm still not convinced I ovulated. Hugs. I just am so glad nothing more than some ass and boob grabbing happened. The most terrifying thing was I couldn't process my family's' faces when I got back to my hotel. I flipped out so much because I didn't know who they were I pushed my mom and slapped my brother. :(. Scarier, I don't remember that. But our family is tough so the love is real. It hit my mom harder than it's hitting me. She can't get over what almost happened and I'm just so focused on being thankful it didn't.

Be selfish. I love being selfish. ;)

PL, what in the willy wonks universe is a computer tv lol. I have a smart tv like I can use Netflix and Amazon tv and all that but computer tv? 

Here is my bloody show


Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=935990&d=1458774723


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow dobs! Thank gosh you're incredibly smart and have common sense no matter what. Every time you post I realize you're even more strong and beautiful than I thought!


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, you're making me tear up. Thank you. I think I'm a dummy. I wouldn't have to be strong if I stopped getting into dumb situations hahshs


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh girl we all get into dumb situations! It's how we get out of them that count. <3


----------



## campn

Some people are just heartless abs don't care about anyone else but them, but I'm sure he's going to get what he deserves and I'm sure this isn't his first time to try that on a girl so he probably have saved up some pretty awful karma. 

We are definitely a chatty bunch! You don't have to catch up on every post though, just come and chat too! I know we all try hard to reply to everyone but it's hard with so many things going on. 

Where is even Gigs!???


----------



## campn

Oh gosh if I had a penny for every dumb situation I got in!!! :blush:

Hehehe forget I said that!


----------



## pacificlove

Dumb situations: been there, done that, bought the t-shirt more then once. Lol

As for computer/TV... Hubby hooked up the computer tower to the TV with keyboard and mouse. I press a button on the remote and my TV switches over to being the computer. The screen resolution isn't ideal and the keyboard isn't cordless which makes this set up all uncomfortable. Oh well, sometimes I can't avoid it. Haha


----------



## JLM73

*DOBSTER!!!!!!*:friends:
Missed youuuuuuuu!<3<3<3 I am hoping IB for you-I TOTALLY went right to your chart to check your BD hehe:thumbup:

Thx ladies Re: my semi-craftiness...I am just good at following tutorials LOL...then I add some sparkly stuff to distract from anywhere I messed it up :rofl:

Forget who asked about my back- SUX when trying to turn over while in bed- it's a nasty sharp shooting pain from right lower back thru my Femur!
Feels like a strong ache in my right thigh bone at all times when not shooting down the leg- super annoying. I have never had this prob before, but am sure it's due to the lower back injury from car accident 3 yrs ago:roll: HOPE it is not meaning the discs have compressed more! I haven't been hitting the anti -inflam meds - prob start tomoro- have been using :wine: before bed lol
Which actually makes the pain more sensitive- but I don't care as much :rofl:
Manfriend just called at like midnight- reminiscing about last week and begging me to meet him:dohh:
Maybe tomoro night....but I really have tried to cut his ass off lol
We are besties tho, so we seriously talk every day....bleh FML...

:hi:*Bteague* Welcome! I haven't done IUI, but have done 16 cycles of donorism and was a surrogate years ago:shrug:
Sounds like you have a pretty good plan going this cycle med wise, and sympts sound good as well:thumbup:

*JEZ!!* Tuscany!?!? Super jealous and F that- tell hubs boss it is NOT negotiable! Once in a lifetime family deal! Grandmother's cousin's Plumber's Uncle is on the death bed!! Something!!!! Get a look alike to stand in for hubs while you all are gone :rofl:
Seriously tho NO F-ing way should you all MISS that!!!
Perhaps you can show proof of when the Hotel reservations were made??
Worked for me at a job once:shrug:
And well played on the :gun: emoji! I love that lil guy!!


----------



## claireybell

Flueky88 said:


> Jez my birthday is the 13th of April. I couldn't get the day off as 2 nurses in other offices already it off. I'm off the 2 days before and am going to get "life" done. Vet, dentist, eye dr, salon, etc. I agree about hating how in the states work should be #1, seriously, family should be #1. Sorry DH couldn't get it off.

I'l def remember this date as this is SO's birthday aswell, its on a Weds isnt it.. Grr! Im going to book the Friday after & go for a meal or a hotel for the night, hehe!


----------



## claireybell

Dobby hey girly, so good to see & read you back on here hun :hugs: glad you & SO are trying to sort through differences :) ooh & poss ib? Im excited Dobs as your 9/10dpo hehe xx


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, my drive has been up anyways, but we were both tired yesterday. Daily can happen once that positive opk comes along. I hope you don't have that awful headache today.

Dobby, :hugs: how scary!! I'm so glad that you got out of it before much worse happened. You are strong for recognizing what happened and getting out. I think I can safely say we all love you and are always happy to hear from you. So just come by and say hello when you can. Also, it's possible that's IB.

Pacific, oh goodness with the mouse being corded that sounds uncomfortable. Well we are looking forward to ticker today :)

Greenie thinking of you and your DH today.

CB, wow that's cool we have the same birthday. I've met loads of people around mine but not the same day. My MIL is 16th and FIL 22nd. So weekend before is mine, weekend after MILs, and the weekend after MILs is FILs. But yes it's a stinking Wednesday this year. I have a meeting at 8 that day too. I've considered calling in, I mean I haven't called in since November.

J, your man friend he is so jealous. I can't believe he wouldn't donate to the cause before since he gets upset with the other donors. Well, I hope you can get seem by a Dr somewhere to get more meds. Sad that a car accident can change your life from normal to debilitating pains at times. :hugs:


----------



## bteague0421

claireybell: thank you! i am just praying this worked for us. we are so ready!


----------



## bteague0421

thank you to all you ladies that commented! and thanks for the warm welcoming! looking forward to chatting with you all. 

i went this morning for my blood test to check my progesterone. i should hear back today if all is good with my levels.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G: thinking of you today!! Fingers crossed!!

Dbs, Cb and those that were asking, check it out! I found two tickers and I couldn't decide which one. 
At the moment, I am not sure how a blueberry and a tictac are the same size?:shrug:


----------



## campn

pacificlove said:


> Mrs G: thinking of you today!! Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Dbs, Cb and those that were asking, check it out! I found two tickers and I couldn't decide which one.
> At the moment, I am not sure how a blueberry and a tictac are the same size?:shrug:


Maybe the same length?


----------



## pacificlove

Good idea campn... I have frozen blueberries but no tic tacs or I'd compare :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl!!! I love them both! 
Thanks for all your thoughts ladies. Only a few more hours. Luckily I'm out seeing clients today, not sitting in an office or I'd go crazy.


----------



## shaescott

Pacific- they mean Maine blueberries, which are tiny. Sorry about the morning sickness, girl maybe?

Campn- looks to me like your placenta is left (right in the pic, so opposite). 

I forgot the username but new gal with iui, welcome! Fx'd for this cycle for you!

Greenie, can't wait to hear about your appointment!

J, excited to see some line porn in a few days!

Dob, glad you're back and you somewhat worked this out with SO.

Jezika, that sucks about your DH's boss! Ugh I would be furious

Flueky, my b-day is mid-April too!

CB, how's the girly bump doing?

If I missed you I'm sorry, I love you all. 

AFM, I'm thinking my body geared up to ovulate again and then failed... But it doesn't matter all that much with my IUD, so we'll see when O happened once AF shows I guess.


----------



## claireybell

oooh pacific i love that sweety ticker & i love tic tacs hehee


----------



## claireybell

I think it goes by the weight rather than size on some tickers.. I def dont think baby is the size of a pomegranate but maybe the weight?


----------



## claireybell

Im so uncomfy at the moment, have eaten too much, bloated & bellys popped out uhh indigestion & back ache.. Pg joys Lol! 

Not long MrsG eee!

Edit: omg Pacific your nearly 8wks! Waah! Thats going fast aswell :)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I can't believe you are already 21 weeks!! Time for another bump shot ;)
I am just bloated at this point, ha-ha but luckily my jeans lost its button to natural causes a few weeks ago. It's just a little scary when I hear the zipper pop when I bend forward... :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Spooky you should say that as i just took one to post Lol! Im nearly 22wks, this Saturday holy %^**% 

To extend your jeans/trouser life, get a hairband through the button hole, loop it round then over the button but leave the trouser/jeans undone, i was doing that for weeks ha ha but even my Mat jeans feel tight now eek! 

So my bump pic, it doesnt look that big but i feel uncomfy & whale-ish ha ha im usually ministure :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps26p0zpdd.jpeg


----------



## pacificlove

That is a cute bump cb! 
Will you be getting a second tattoo for your baby girl?

I'll have to figure something out with my jeans.. Since the button actually fell out maybe I'll put a string through the holes like a bow tie. But I'll definitely use your idea for my other pants ;)


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou Pacific :)

Yes il most def get another tattoo for the girly, i could always get her birth date under Rileys or say to hell with it & get a new something on the otherside.. Not sure whst though ha ha! 

Will you get one for you bubba when he/she arrives d'ya think? 

I googled how my jeans looked for ages, my zipper was wiiiiiiide open for weeks ha ha 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsuyshsdkn.png


----------



## shaescott

CB, I actually knew about that technique! 

Ok so I have this binder of information I call my "mommy binder" and I compile information in it and I have sections on TTC and pregnancy (divided by trimester) and baby and parenting etc. I have a general info section for each of those and I think the hair elastic trick is in the general pregnancy section. It just helps to pass the time, and that way I know I'm doing something useful when I get manic, instead of something pointless. It'll be helpful to have that information in the future, cuz I can't remember it all.


----------



## Flueky88

Bteague fx let us know how your results are :)

Greenie, so excited to hear how it went. I'll be praying for you and DH.

Shae, oh what day in April? You don't have to say if you don't want to though. I see your temps going up and down. Crazy mirena hormones I suppose.

Pacific, oh goodness. One time I had an old pair of scrub pants on and I climbed into DH'S truck and heard a rip. The crotch ripped :rofl: I was like, "I think I'll just stay in here". I just got too fat and they were old. No pregnancy excuse.

CB, your bump is so cute. Definitely not whale is at all!

Campn I hope you aren't suffering from migraine today.

Dobby, thinking of you.

J, how's your tww going? Any more crafts today?

AFM LOADS OF EWCM TODAY. Opk was negative but I'm thinking I'll O soon. :happydance: could definitely use something positive right now :)


----------



## campn

Claire- You've the cutest bump! It's so crazy to think there's a human growing in that tiny bump and less than 20 weeks from now you'll meet this person! Have you thought of names? I'm sure I asked this but I've amnesia! 

Shae- Hehe that's smart and beneficial! I was so involved in DS's pregnancy and even used this forum with him but I remember so little things, I was like what's the nub shot again!? And that was only 2012!


Flu- I still have my headache, I could feel it all night while I'm asleep, every time I'd turn I'd feel my brain hurting! I was trying to take a nap but DS and niece are outside playing and screaming and no one is trying to keep them quiet :/ 

Yay for ewcm!!! Sending major baby dust to you!


----------



## gigglebox

Mia again...what did i miss?

Brief run down on life...sunday is my weigh in day, first time in a month. I'm scared as this week has been terrible. Family visited, and then i effed my back up again...so bad food an no working out makes gigs a fat lady. a new restaurant wants our eggs and just ordered 12 dozen O_O between them and the hotel , we'll be sittin' pretty. Ducks will finally be paying for their own food. My tishirt design was rejected without explanation. Think it was 'cause the celebrity faces are trademarked? I am so upset, especially since they didn't tell me until a couple hours after the submission deadline ended, so i had no time to submit anything in its place. 

The end.


----------



## pacificlove

Ewcm sounds promising, hope you get that positive opk soon. C'mon 2 week wait! 
I didn't think scrub pants had that good of a seam ;)

Gigs: yay on duck egg business but sorry about your back :hugs:

Cb, I don't think I'll get a tattoo any time soon. I chickened out before when I was considering one. 
Brilliant picture, I am going to save it because otherwise I will forget!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg CB that bump! So cute!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn Oh no. How horrendoud, isn't Tylenol the only thing safe for headaches in pregnancy. Maybe try to heat a warm, wet washcloth and put it over your forehead and eyes and heat it back up every so often. That helps when medicine doesnt. Maybe DH can watch LO while you nurse it. Is your blood pressure okay? High blood pressure can cause headaches.

Gigs!! Sometimes crap happens and diets just have to go in back seat. Good luck on weigh in though :) awesome news on eggs!! It's really taking off now. Also sorry about the rejection :(

Pacific, gigs, and campn thank you. We are planning to BD tonight once he's back ;) can't waste EWCM. Also, drive is up so yeah no pulling my arm on tonight; )


----------



## campn

Gigs- I missed you and I asked about you! So sorry about your t-shirts, it's total BS how they're trademarked but yet we share celebrity pictures EVERYWHERE!? If it's online for free then that shouldn't even be a thing. On YouTube if someone sings a cover the rule doesn't apply, so why should it if you drew it yourself!? Ugh! So mad! 

Flu- You're literally the sweetest! I get emotional when someone tells me what I need to do to feel better. I'm sitting outside in the fresh air and it's kinda helping. I do think my blood pressure is high cause no migraine lasts that long for me. Time to stay away from all salty foods. 

This pregnancy is so opposite of my first. I'm still breaking out all over my face and getting headaches, which is normal for me but with DS both completely went away.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- you're adorable. That bump is precious! 

Fluk- yay for ewcm!!! 

Gig- so happy for you about the eggs and the eating better will happen. Don't be too hard on yourself. In fact I'm going to eat pizza right now! Lol
Ok never mind we changed to sushi. Hahaha 


So I know I'm forgetting tons of people and I love you all but I'm with DH. But my quick update is I love my doctor! He's so odd and a cute older man. And he's given me 100mg of clomid. If I'm not pregnant in 3 months he's re-doing the hsg and donating his time so we don't have to pay again. If blocked still, may do surgery. AND he will be changing and/adding medication if not pregnant in 3 months. He's so amazing and is really set on getting me pregnant within 3 months.


----------



## campn

Green- Woohoo!!! Yay! I knew it'd be a great apoointment. So happy for you! Time to get you preggers lady!


----------



## pacificlove

Wow, that is amazing Green! Sounds like this doctor is a keeper ;)
Time to get pregnant! :sex:


----------



## TexasRider

Green- great news! Yay for a great doctor!

Gigs- awesome about the eggs. Sucks about the T shirt... And I hope your weigh in goes well. Maybe you will just stay steady instead of gain... 

Afm- AF is gone and we are getting on a bd schedule. Gonna try SMEP plan but I bet we don't make it whole time.. We always F it up. But hopefully it will be on the back side of ovulation instead of when it counts most lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Something interesting my doctor told me about sex is like 90% of people get pregnant day of positive opk and day after. His exact words were "no need for anymore sex marathons" haha it totally takes the pressure of.


----------



## campn

Green he's right. With DS we only had sex twice.


----------



## TexasRider

that's interesting news. I will definitely keep that in mind when it comes to bd and try not to stress as much about a schedule lol


----------



## pacificlove

Texas and greenie: I had 3 days were the opks turned darker and darker yet never as dark is I expected it to get. I went for that booty call on day 4 (no opk that day) but opk was blank on day 5. I suspect I ovulated on the day that I didn't test.
It only takes 1 :spermy:


----------



## claireybell

Good morning my beauties

Oh wow MrsG thats awesome news im so excited for you guys hehee!! My sister fell pg i think it was her first or second round of clomid, weny for check up with fertility Dr at 13 wks later & she was 9 wks along ahh!! Lets get you goooood & preggo girly hehe yay :hugs: 

Gigs hey :wave: so nice to see you popping in :) Riley loves your avatar doggy pic, he was like 'oooh mummy doggy look' ha ha! Great news the eggs are really taking off :thumbup: progress is awesome, sorry your tshirt idea got rejected thats rubbish them telling you at the last minute :( i thought that tshirt was great! 

Shae you are so organised with your ttc & pregnsncy binder, reminds me of Monica from Friends ha ha 'but its so pretty & white.. Wash your hands' lol! 

Campn bless you still having headaches hun thats pants :( i never knew about the blood pressure thing that Flueky was mentioning - maybe it could be that? Big hugs its starts easing very soon x 

Texas & Flueks get on with the jiggy jiggy train :thumbup: 

I always planned to have bd sex every other day leading upto 2 days before expected ovulation & the cycle i fell pg that kinda went out the window & we only jiggy jiggy'd twice! Sometimes less is def more, i hate sex marathons lol i have no energy for them as im not 20-something anymore & thinking of sleep sounds much more appealing ha ha ha

I purchased lots of little Lindt bunny eggs yesterday im going to hide them around the house on Sunday so Riley can do an easter egg hunt :) really wanted to hide them in garden but the weather is meant to be heavy rain blah!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies just a quick catch up!

Mrs G - aww congrats on a very productive appointment! Sounds like ur bfp is well on its way!

I was just wondering do u think this is babies heartbeat?xx 

https://youtu.be/nR3TST4662w


----------



## Flueky88

Campn :hugs: it'll does make you feel good. Like when your mom takes care of you when sick. Well I hope limiting salty foods help if your blood pressure is up. I'm sorry you are having to deal with headaches and breakouts. 

Greenie, I'm jealous, I love some good sushi :) I'm so happy your dr is determined to have you pregnant in 3 months. So amazing :thumbup:
Also, nice news about BD. Thank you for sharing.

Texas, I kinda do a SMEP plan. I try to BD every 2-3 days and when I feel like it. I try to do every day once opk shows up though. 

CB yeah a headache doesn't always mean your blood pressure is up but it can be a sign. Bahaha we got our jiggy on. I hear ya, it's hard sometimes with our schedules. My drive does go up during that fertile time so it helps make it seem not so scheduled. So sorry the weather is going to be poo Sunday. My poor dad got a snowstorm Wednesday night through Thursday. He said they got 5 inches.

Keep, I can't watch video right now as DH is sleeping (so lucky he's off today but then again I've put him up to cleaning house and yard work so maybe not so lucky). I will watch when I can :)


----------



## gigglebox

Green! Omg that is fantastic news! What a lovely devoted doctor. I only wish you had met him sooner! Sorry if i missed the story but how did you come to get him rather than the woman you were seeing?

Campn, what sometimes helps my headaches when i can't take meds is a cold washcloth on the back of my neck. 

What's J's status? 

Glad the rest of you are doing ok :hugs: i do apologize for my lack of responses these days. Y'all know how it goes...


----------



## claireybell

Keeps thats def babies heartbeat, yay! Im guessing its yours upliaded to Youtube ? Lol

Flueks a snow storm omg.. Was he snowed in? Glad you got some jiggy jiggy on hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs yay for checking in, totally get it. It's hard when you aren't actively ttc and still read about others. :hugs: 

Hope the headache goes away... I am at the other end of the spectrum with diziness.. Low blood pressure, even the midwife commented.


----------



## Catiren

we will be ttc next march,but our daughter wont even be 2 yet. im embarassed by how many tests i have gotten already.. i dont even poas everyday anymore! whats wrong with me D; SO said theres nothing wrong but if u saw how many tests in my stash and we arent ttc for another year, its ridiculous. its enough for like 500+ women at least


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific & Campn- so sorry you're both not feeling well. I hope it passes for you both quickly. 

Cb- I always hate when it rains or is poor weather in holidays. Like come on Mother Nature figure out your life! Lol 

Gigs- he's an infertility specialist. Our doctor referred us to him because she said there's nothing more she can do for us and she agreed I wasn't ovulating. So we did the tons of tests and yesterday was our first appointment meeting him and going over the test results.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep-congrats on the heartbeat!


----------



## campn

Keep- yep that's definitely it! I also had to try to listen to others videos to see what it's supposed to sound like as there are lots of noises down there! 

Headache is better today, usually my blood pressure is perfect and on the lower side so this is different. Trying to drink lots of water and stay away from salt.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Keep- yep that's definitely it! I also had to try to listen to others videos to see what it's supposed to sound like as there are lots of noises down there!
> 
> Headache is better today, usually my blood pressure is perfect and on the lower side so this is different. Trying to drink lots of water and stay away from salt.

Sorry you're having headaches! I think week 14-19 is headache time. I had them 3-5 times a week! I was also worried with blood pressure but it was normal. I do need to stay away from salt though, I seriously crave it. 

When's your ultrasound again campn? I'm excited to hear what you're having.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Cb- you're adorable. That bump is precious!
> 
> Fluk- yay for ewcm!!!
> 
> Gig- so happy for you about the eggs and the eating better will happen. Don't be too hard on yourself. In fact I'm going to eat pizza right now! Lol
> Ok never mind we changed to sushi. Hahaha
> 
> 
> So I know I'm forgetting tons of people and I love you all but I'm with DH. But my quick update is I love my doctor! He's so odd and a cute older man. And he's given me 100mg of clomid. If I'm not pregnant in 3 months he's re-doing the hsg and donating his time so we don't have to pay again. If blocked still, may do surgery. AND he will be changing and/adding medication if not pregnant in 3 months. He's so amazing and is really set on getting me pregnant within 3 months.

Great news Mrs green!! I find it hard to find a good dr. We don't have many options out here. I'm glad you were able to find one who is very dedicated to helping you guys! &#128525;


----------



## Flueky88

Keep, definitely heartbeat. It sounds lovely :) sorry I got around so late to listening.

Pacific hope the dizziness won't be too bad. I'd just change positions slowly as it can drop from sudden changes. I got that quite a bit as a teenager. Don't want you to fall in this instance.

CB he went to work. They are used to much more snow but it's just a fair bit for this time of year. I love Wisconsin except for their winters. Below 0 temps without counting wind chill. No thanks.

Campn so glad headache is better today sweetie :)

Brea almost 20 weeks omg!

Gigs, totally fine. It's hard to keep up at times and its hard I'm sure when not ttc.


----------



## Flueky88

Cait, welcome and good luck. I remember seeing you around boards and your SO wasn't pulling out when you weren't ready to ttc. I hope your ttc journey is short.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - Nice to see you back and that you've sorted things out with SO. From what I've gathered from reading your posts and from still trying to read the looooong history of this thread periodically (which'll probably take me a decade to finish), all the positive things these ladies say about you are true. I hope you believe that.

Gigs - that's awesome re: eggs but suckie about the design. What b*stards for not telling you sooner.

Green - I am seriously so happy to hear how your appt went. That doc sounds absolutely amazing. There are exciting times ahead for you :D

J - I'm sorry about the ongoing pain. I think sometimes we take being pain-free for granted, but the times I've bad back pain it's been utterly unbearable and debilitating. :hugs:

Campn - ditto on the headaches. So annoying to try to find out the cause. Have you tried some relaxation techniques to try to ease it?

Damn, I had other responses but now totally forgot because I had so many pages to catch up on. But just pretend my would-be responses were really cool and helpful ;)


----------



## Jezika

AFM, I tested this morning. I got a bloody :bfp: after hoping and hoping the line wasn't going to show. I was mostly hoping this because I woke up this morning with significantly less sore boobs (I was wondering if they were even still sore) and so it scared me a bit in case it means another CP is looming. A BFN would've eliminated that fear and it's a fear I really wanted to avoid. So I'm just going to try to not think about the BFP for as long as possible. And J, you're right, with my bloody practicum offer, of course I get BFP now! I hope I don't sound ungrateful for a BFP. I will be overjoyed if it sticks, but I don't want to put my mind there so early.

On the positive side, I now have great confidence in my LP length and BD timing, as well as the fact that a not-quite-positive OPK still means I ovulated.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry campn about your headache still not easing up.hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, babies never have your timing in mind ;) congratulations! 
Make sure to post the line porn;)


----------



## Catiren

Flueky88 said:


> Cait, welcome and good luck. I remember seeing you around boards and your SO wasn't pulling out when you weren't ready to ttc. I hope your ttc journey is short.

thanks. i lurk around here for only like 10 days a month. im on other site forums 90% of the time cuz of my birth club. yea he was but now im thinking we both just wanna see a surprise bfp before we officially ttc. i get super anxious and happy thinking of seeing two lines again so soon. so here i am starting my 10 day visit again lol


----------



## campn

Bree- It's April 6! It's only few days away but I feel like it's forever hehe! 
I hope the headaches go away cause I can't do anything when I've a headache and I feel so nauseous with them! Ugh can't win! 
20 weeks already!? So so excited! How are the movements?? 

Flu- how are the OPKS!?? Forgot to stalk your chart. Hope this is your month!!

Jez- Congrats!!!! I almost thought I didn't think I understood what you were saying you your post sounded sad but please celebrate it! You can't control what's going to happen but you can rejoice it as long as you can right!? So pregnant until proven otherwise! YAY!!!! <3 I'm gonna celebrate it for you! 

Pacific- Thank you sweetie! How are you feeling!? Any symptoms?? 

J- Where are you lady!? We need updates!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- congrats!

Campn- hurry up April 6th!

So the landlord said get rid of the dog. So we're getting rid of the landlord and moving in with my mom until we find a house! Not looking forward to it but it is what it is.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Jez- congrats!
> 
> Campn- hurry up April 6th!
> 
> So the landlord said get rid of the dog. So we're getting rid of the landlord and moving in with my mom until we find a house! Not looking forward to it but it is what it is.

Green did you tell her you'd leave if she didn't allow the dog? Maybe the ultimatum would make her change her mind? Sorry you've to move but it could be helpful if you had someone else cook and clean while you were in the first trimester which you will be VERY SOON!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I love you! No we didn't give her one because it's just too stressful and I don't wanna deal with it. And you're right it'll be great to have someone help out in the first tri. But we were planning to keep it a secret awhile but now I don't want to. Haha so we'll see. Plus I already know how I'm telling DH so we'll probably announce early if no problems.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, it'll be a nice cost saver too to love with the parents ;) lucky dog, I would have done the same :)

Campn, I got enough symptoms. From all day sickness to sore boobs. Carbs and ginger ale are a good rescue when it gets too much. Can't sleep on my belly anymore, boobs hurt too much, lol. And did I mention the weird dreams every night! Normally I have weird dreams just around a full moon but now it's every night...


----------



## Breeaa

Jezika said:


> AFM, I tested this morning. I got a bloody :bfp: after hoping and hoping the line wasn't going to show. I was mostly hoping this because I woke up this morning with significantly less sore boobs (I was wondering if they were even still sore) and so it scared me a bit in case it means another CP is looming. A BFN would've eliminated that fear and it's a fear I really wanted to avoid. So I'm just going to try to not think about the BFP for as long as possible. And J, you're right, with my bloody practicum offer, of course I get BFP now! I hope I don't sound ungrateful for a BFP. I will be overjoyed if it sticks, but I don't want to put my mind there so early.
> 
> On the positive side, I now have great confidence in my LP length and BD timing, as well as the fact that a not-quite-positive OPK still means I ovulated.

No way Jez! That's awesome! Congrats!!! I know it's stressful to get a bfp after a cp but I got my sticky right after my cp so there's hope! Do you know what your due date will be? So many preggos now! Now we need the rest to get bfps! 



campn said:


> Bree- It's April 6! It's only few days away but I feel like it's forever hehe!
> I hope the headaches go away cause I can't do anything when I've a headache and I feel so nauseous with them! Ugh can't win!
> 20 weeks already!? So so excited! How are the movements??
> 
> Flu- how are the OPKS!?? Forgot to stalk your chart. Hope this is your month!!
> 
> Jez- Congrats!!!! I almost thought I didn't think I understood what you were saying you your post sounded sad but please celebrate it! You can't control what's going to happen but you can rejoice it as long as you can right!? So pregnant until proven otherwise! YAY!!!! <3 I'm gonna celebrate it for you!
> 
> Pacific- Thank you sweetie! How are you feeling!? Any symptoms??
> 
> J- Where are you lady!? We need updates!

April 6th? That's so close! I'll be stalking the thread that's day. You almost beat me to mine. I am excited for Monday even though we won't find out the gender. Movements are strong and baby keeps kicking me down low. It's uncomfortable most of the time. I'm guessing it's breech or transverse right now based on the bladder kicks lol. 



mrs.green2015 said:


> Jez- congrats!
> 
> Campn- hurry up April 6th!
> 
> So the landlord said get rid of the dog. So we're getting rid of the landlord and moving in with my mom until we find a house! Not looking forward to it but it is what it is.

Yay for keeping the dog! It sucks to stay with your mom but Furbabies become family and I'd do the same exact thing. Hope you find a house soon!


----------



## Jezika

Bree - that does make me feel a bit better, I'm just worried about why my sore boobs have gone away. The "line porn" is attached below, though a bit hard to see on a photo (isn't it always??). I'm 11DPO but it's still a lot more visible than last month at 12DPO. As for when I'm due, I'm going to avoid actually working it out so that it doesn't end up making me feel more disappointed, but it would roughly be at the end of November, which is funny coz I had already joined the November Nuggets group on this forum and promptly had to leave it again. Needless to say I'm going to wait a while before considering rejoining. Btw, how exciting about your baby kicking!! When did that start? 

Campn - I know my reaction is odd. In principle I think it would be great if I could let myself be happy and just accept that whatever happens will happen, but I want to wait a few weeks before I allow that. And like I said, this boobs-no-longer-being-sore thing has made me even more skeptical. Other than that, this lead-up to BFP has been so different. I barely have much CM and barely felt any cramping at all... just a tiny bit yesterday and nothing else.

Green - sorry to hear about the landlord. It's so hard to find a place to rent that allows pets that it can be pretty stressful. We had to hide our cats from our previous landlord for a while and it truly sucked. But as others said, it sounds like there might be some good things about living with your mum even if it isn't ideal. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-16.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, omg huge congrats :hugs: I understand you feeling skeptical. I will be thinking of you. Do you plan to test anymore?

Campn, I haven't done my opk yet today. I will soon though. I can't wait for your appt. Also, if your headaches don't go away you should go in next week. 

Greenie, sorry it was the dog or your place. I'm happy you have somewhere to go though.

Pacific, I've never like sleeping on belly. Are you still craving pizza?

Brea, I do hope we all get our bfps soon :)


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, once I clicked on the photo and zoomed in just the smallest fraction it was so easy to see. I think it's a good line especially for 11dpo on a IC


----------



## Jezika

Thanks Flueks! My plan is to test every two days to see an increase in darkness, the absence of which was a dead giveaway of CP last time. But I can see myself being tempting to test tomorrow morning. I only have 8 more ICs and an FRER so I should really space it out so they last several weeks (if even necessary). I actually only just remembered about the FRER. I'm wondering when to use it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Breeaa

Jez, don't stress out about the lack of sore boobies! Mine were exactly the same. They started a few days before af was due so I assumed it was af coming but it went away after I got my bfp and didn't come back for weeks! I know what you mean though. I was super stressed every day until I had the ultrasound and saw a healthy little heartbeat. I see your line! It's not hard to see at all, looks very pink! 

I've been feeling small movements since 14 weeks or so but in the last two weeks they've started to feel more like kicks and less like flutters. It's my favorite part of pregnancy but also stressful if you don't feel them for a while which had happened. The little turd.


----------



## Jezika

Ahhh, that makes me feel better Breeaa, thank you <3 Remind me - are you getting a gender scan soon or are you wanting to be surprised?


----------



## Breeaa

I'm glad it's making you feel a little better. I can't express how stressed I was about getting that bfp after a cp but it all worked out so I have high hopes for you too! Hope we get to see a darker line tomorrow. 

Our scan is Monday but we aren't finding out. I'm scared I'll accidentally see something though because with my DS that was the first thing I saw. lol


----------



## campn

Bree- Whenever she goes to check the potty area close your eyes! Otherwise enjoy the entire scan cause you can't tell from the side :) so looking forward to the scan pics! 

Jez- I had days with no sore boobs, nausea or anything! Even until now I don't feel that pregnant, there are no guarantees I try to remind myself that even now at 14 weeks I know anything can happen but I just trust that things will be okay. Just gotta get through it a day at a time, everyday that goes by a weight will be lifted. I think this is your sticky baby :)


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, if you aren't going to buy more FRER then, I'd use it whenever you want, just try not to compare it with wondfos. I agree with campn though I think it's your sticky baby :)

Opk negative over here. It's CD 24 so it's a tad early for + opk anyways. A little watery cm today.


----------



## claireybell

Jez OMG!!! Congratulations lovely :hugs: oh you should definately rejoice the fab news! That line on the IC for 11dpo is very clear, also, IC are 10miu i think, give it a couple days & that will def be darker! You could always pee on the FRER on period due day? :) so happy for you x 

Breea hehe days off 20wks!! Im excited for your scan on Monday :) Maybe tell the tech as you go in for scan that you wish to see nothing in the lower region, they should swing the screen around out the way.. Ooh looking forward to some scan piccys hehee 

Flueks, what cd last cycle did you ovulate i cant remember? Was it much later than you are now?


----------



## claireybell

CD28 just looked on your chart, not long though!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I def see the line. Will you continue to test?

Flueky, at this point it's anything bread like that I want. Plus I went to Costco last week so now have a 4 pack of frozen pizzas.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG that sucks about Landlord & your doggy & i couldnt get rid of our pets in that situation, new Landlord def is the best option :thumbup: 

I looove Costco Pacific.. Could spend a mini fortune on ours ha ha! I loooove cheesy garlic bread pizza mmm (dribble dribble) Lol

Campn sorry your headaches are lingering about :( any ideas whats causing it? Do you suffer usually when not pg?


----------



## Flueky88

CB, Yeah, I'm late to O even with Vitex. It really sucks but I've learn to accept it. It could always be worse too. I can wait 4 more days :)

Pacific, glad you have some frozen pizzas :) is Costco kind of like Sam's club?


----------



## Breeaa

Ugh all this talk about Costco and SAMs club is making me crave their polish hot dogs.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes! Their polish dog and drink for $1.50 is the best deal around!


----------



## campn

Claire- How do you know in n out and Costco!? Do you guys also have them in England!?? 

So ladies I'm not an ice cream person, but this "mud pie mojo" from cold stone creamery is the best thing since cheese fries! (Sliced bread? Not impressed) I couldn't even eat half but oh baby was happy! I started feeling flutters right away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Claire- How do you know in n out and Costco!? Do you guys also have them in England!??
> 
> So ladies I'm not an ice cream person, but this "mud pie mojo" from cold stone creamery is the best thing since cheese fries! (Sliced bread? Not impressed) I couldn't even eat half but oh baby was happy! I started feeling flutters right away.

Aww baby flutters!! 

I can't get anything but their cheesecake ice cream. Love it!!!


----------



## campn

Bree- I need to try something new! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## claireybell

Campn we dont have In & Out burger here but they sound nice hehe! We have Costco's in the UK, bargain discount superstores that you have to be a member of :)


----------



## JLM73

:blush:
Nearly 3am and slacker ASS that I am I napped off n on alllll day so WAY behind on baking and didn't get centers done on pride flowers gfrrrr
I swear I sabotage myself :growlmad:
Back is 50% better but def not out of the woods
*CBabe*:bunny:yessss the button trick - mega cool. I started with a bellyband tho so never had to use that. Belly Bands are the BEST!!!! Before during and after preggo
And OMG your bump is super cute!!! You will be right back to your norm no prob :winkwink:

*Campnator*:aww:I hope your headache is gone - they suck! And so does high blood pressure ...I've had it for 8 years now out of no where! Cholesterol is fab not much salt etc just had a headache and took my b/p since I was working at hospital 174/124 WTF??? Odd thing is I have been tested for EVERYthing and only feel bad when it's low now - very odd...

*Gigawatt*:yellowcard: I agree that's BS on not telling you until AFTER deadline WTF?? And give me a break on copyrighting a face...ummm they change ya know lol.
Sorry they screwed you over- their loss, and going by your doggy pics they lost HUGE

*Fluekster*:shrug: I'm just hangin out....nothing overly exciting
I'll POAS in cpl hrs but can't guarantee a pic as I will be on crunch time 
Congrats on EWCM!!! I never get the real deal anymore, just watery

*Shae*:shock: You both awe and scare me with the preg binder 5 years in advance lol You rock - super dedicated to the cause!:thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I think im going to go to H&M as im pretty sure they do Bump bands & i only have 1 pair of Mat jeans & work trousers lol

Oooh your peeing on a stick hehee good luck J birdy :hugs: your chart is looking fab btw!!! :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

papaya!!! :)


----------



## JLM73

10dpo :bfn: bleh


----------



## claireybell

Bleh indeed J :( but... My 10dpo morning poas was blank white negative until later that day i did another & barely a squinter :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Campn that ice cream looks awesome :) yummy

J, sorry you were so sleepy you have to in some crunch time to get everything done. Good luck today. Also, don't worry about bfn at 10dpo. Maybe it's hereditary hypertension? 

CB congrats on papaya :)


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry j, 10 dpo is early. I say pregnant until proven otherwise. :hugs:

Cb, seems like your fruit changes every few days, lol! Yay for papaya!!


----------



## campn

Haha I feel the same Claire! I feel like it's going by so fast! Like slow down baby there is no hurry! In the start I wanted time to go by fast to get out of the scary first trimester and find out the gender and everything but now I'm like maybe I should wish it to go slow cause this time with just one child I'll never get back. Enjoy my sleep and eating my meals hot! 

J- 10 DPO is still so early! I didn't have a squinter at 10 DPO with my son! 
Also I researched some stuff and I guess high blood pressure doesn't even cause headaches? I think I've rebound headaches from taking pain medicine so when that wears off I get a headache I think, so now I just have to go cold turkey and not take anything. That will be brutal. Hopefully I can do it. 

Jez- if you tested today I hope your line is darker!!


----------



## Jezika

Hi lovies, I didn't test this morning and have stopped temping, but I will test tomorrow (gonna try to stick to every few days). Good news is that my sore boobs had returned by yesterday afternoon and have been pretty damn sore since.

J, I saw on FF recently that of thousands of charts for women who got BFN before BFP, the average day of BFN that preceded a BFP was 9DPO, and ask you can imagine BFN on 10DPO was pretty common too. I think by 11DPO they said 80% of the BFNs had been accounted for so BFNs at 12DPO and beyond make BFP fairly unlikely to follow. Then again I have a few friends who has to wait till much later for their BFP!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

First of all big congrats to the most fertile lady ever! -Jezika! Lovely news x
- have you considered buying some FRERs? I found my ICs Werent great for progression but my FRERS clearly got darker (sometimes even testing once in the morning then again in the evening of the same day!) so I would highly recommended them for progression x I have everything crossed for you x

CAMPN- Eeek how exciting, will u be finding out bang on 16w? My gender scan will be exactly a month after urs, I will be 16w 0d on 6th May, so shall be booking for then! Im so desperate to know I swear I'll be knocking on the U/S door at midnight like "hello?! Don't you know im 16w 0d and 1min pregnant! Hurry up! Lol


----------



## campn

Hehehe keep!! That's how I feel too. Like isn't my doctor just as excited as me to find out!??! The first appointment after we found the gender the doctor kept saying "baby" so it didn't seem like she really knew what I'm having nor cared! 

I'll *hopefully* find out and get a cooperative baby, I'll make sure to have a big sugary breakfast and a cold juice so baby will be on a huge buzz hehe. My anatomy scan is going to be in the first week of May so I'll try to hold back until then and not buy gendered outfits just so I'm sure about the gender.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg im so excited for you and jealous!! I want mine to be that close!! 
Are u secretly hoping for either sex? I was adamant I wanted another girl, but my friends keep having these beauyiful boys, I think im finally swayed more so towards a boy now! 

Are u going bang on 16w 0d? My usual private u/s place doesn't go gender till 17w as they say it can be less accurate due to hormones making things swell? Im so not waiting the extra week and being a traitor and going to another place that does it from 16 lol x 

Good idea on the suga Rush! Eeek not long!! X


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, it can cause here is article from mayo clinic. Yes, it may not be the cause for your headache but high blood pressure can cause headaches 
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/high-blood-pressure/basics/symptoms/con-20019580

Will catch up more later.


----------



## shaescott

Campn- sliced bread is such a big deal because it used to come just in a loaf and you'd have to slice it yourself. The invention of store-bought sliced bread was basically the greatest thing ever at the time.


----------



## shaescott

Jez - congrats on the bfp! Fx'd this one sticks!


----------



## shaescott

J - no biggie at 10 dpo. Test again tomorrow!


----------



## campn

Keep- I'll be 16+1, Here that place I'm going to starts at 14 weeks but I didn't want to chance it. I think 15 weeks and up is more reasonable to start looking. It's all about luck honestly, sometimes boys get erections in the womb so that can make a boy very obvious if it happens during your scan. I hope you get your boy! 

I really do want one of each since this is our last baby and I keep telling DH that's enough penises in one house :p


Flu- Yeah I think it makes sense I'd get a headache if my blood pressure suddenly spikes up?? Mine is usually pretty good so maybe it spiked up and that started a bad headache. Thankfully I'm better now, I hope it stays away!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez so excited for your test tomorrow. Sounds promising with ultra sore boobies.

Campn yeah, maybe it's something else. Just saying it's a possibility :hugs: I know DH has headaches and his face gets red and his BP will be up. Oh not much longer for your scan. If you had another boy would you and DH try for a girl one more time?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Enough penises in the house :rofl: I think all babies are perfect boys or girls, it's just the teenager years to adult hood, I remeber my life compared to both my brothers! And OMG I think boys must be easier! Lol, girls are a worry! And even when they grow up and have their kids I don't mean to stereotype all relationships, but it seems a lot of the time, the women get the short straw and do all the work! (well this is my experience anyway) I don't ever want my girlies having a rough time but I do feel women have harder lives then men? 

& 14 weeks that's crazy!! Don't they look so similar at that stage?! .. Have u seen the harmony tests u can have done at 10w now? That's madness, it's got a £450 price tag thoigh! I do worry about finding out so soon, people may not get the sex they prefer and it will be in the legal abortion limit, Id hate to think it, but some people could abort for not getting the right sex, but just tell their GP another reason (eg broke up with bf, not right time etc) x


----------



## campn

Having a teen age daughter scares me so much, the world is unkind to women and also teenage daughters are pretty stubborn, last night I went to the mall and saw these two girls wearing pretty revealing outfits and their dad was there and he looked pretty embarrassed honestly. Boys are so hard when they're young though, but again it's only stereotyping cause some boys are angelic when they're young and some girls are angelic as teens. 

I know I was a pretty awful teenager though :p we wouldn't try for a third as we can't afford it honestly and I just want to go back to work and have a career of some sort. I like being a stay at home mom but I want something else to fall back on when the kids are all grown ups and moved out. 

My friend found out she's having a girl at 10 weeks with that blood test! It's very expensive to me though, especially when I could potentially find out at 15-16 weeks, also she said it was very anti-climatic as in no suspense, you just get a phone call "it's a girl" and that's it. I think going in for a scan is more fun and exciting, you also get to see the baby again and keep pictures and videos! 

I think China is very known for aborting baby girls so finding out the gender there should be banned in my opinion, or at least early gender scans should be. 

Did you know that more boys are born than girls all over the world!? I guess cause baby girls and females have a much better survival rate and women live longer so it's a way to even things out! But boy to girl ratio is higher.


----------



## Jezika

Interesting facts, Campn! Yeah, it's sad what goes on in China. I guess it doesn't help that they only get one "shot" at the gender they want. I heard that a global preference for male babies is one reason why pre-conception gender selection won't become a thing any time soon, even though it's technically possible. I remember hearing about this and thinking, "but if you want a girl, surely you should still be allowed to select!" As for the early gender blood test thing, my GP mentioned this to me too. Apparently here it costs like $500-700 Canadian and can be done at... I wanna say 12 weeks? I think you're right that it takes something away from it to just be told over the phone, plus I'd be scared of getting more emotionally attached so early on when there's still some possibility of MC.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Wow! I didn't know that about being more boy babies than girls! Ive loved having girls and both times wished so hard for pink, even this pregnancy I was hoping for a girl, but now feel like I'll be 'missing out' on something if I don't experience a son,

I think alot of it comes down to their dad is rubbish! If I had a man who would be a good role model, and teach him football, or just do the daddy-son thing, I would have wanted a son more! But the way it is at the moment, im in a all pink household and im comfortable with that x

Had to think what goes on in China, I don't ever watch the news as I just end up crying! Lol I hate all the terrorism, and war and horrible things going on in the world!

Jez- I think u can have it done from 10w but it takes 2 weeks for results (at least that's how it works over here) and I echo what u said on what an anti-climax being told over the phone! Much nicer seeing that hotdog or hamburger on a scan lol x


----------



## campn

Jez- that's very true about getting attached, I know women who miscarried after the 10 week mark or had still birth and finding out what you're having is going to make it harder, especially once you buy things for the baby.

I ordered a baby girl pink onesis online with a cupcake on it but it's still in the package it got delivered in cause I'm too scared to open it and get attached.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg really campn :-( - did they have any bleeding or signs of threatened mc before?

Im 10w 1d now, and after seeing HB at 9w on ultrasound I felt a lot better about risks of mc, but obviously I know it happens x


----------



## campn

Keep- They usually happened at 8-9 weeks but they only find out few weeks after so please don't let this worry you! The stillborn ones sadly come with no warning at all and always for the weirdest reasons like something wrong with the cord or blood clots. 

I know our babies will be fine though!


----------



## pacificlove

I thought China was recently moving to abolishing the 1 child rule?


----------



## Jezika

Is it weird that I have had barely any cramping so far? I was so crampy last month around this time and leading up to BFP. I just had a tiny bit of sharp pain and mild cramping v. briefly on Thur which may have been implantation, and yesterday I had a couple of fleeting sharp twinges in the centre and maybe a bit to the left and the right. I know its futile to analyze, but I can't decide whether it's good or bad. Man, I wish it was as simple as ordering a baby from Amazon Prime, delivered in less than two days, no fuss.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I think I heard heartbeat yesterday (the YouTube vid I shared) so feel ok atm, thanks to all these scans getting me through! Lol I didn't worry at all with my first two! 

Jez- apart from implantation time, I got the general vibe from docs that cramping is usualy a bad thing, so I think that it's good news no cramping xx


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah I heard China was abolishing the one child law. That's terrific news. So I got my positive opk IC and confirmed with digi opk :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Flueks yay for positive OPK :thumbup: get your jiggy on at least another 2 times in the next couple of days hehe! 

Keeps you've popped back in ;) your 10wks already?! Suddenly everyones is catching up on everyone lol! 

Pacific your days tick over on a Saturday like mine ;) i love M&M's mmmmm

I have everything crossed for you Campn that your yellow bumpy will be turning Pink very soon :hugs: 

Baby girl inside was do wriggly at both scans! On the 'offical 20wk' scan, the lady had a job trying to see the bottom half lol so maybe not too much sugary drinks Camps Lol

J did you manage to get to market today in the end?.. & did you re-pee :)


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, start on dancing with hubby ;) 

Cb, it's funny because I have a big 1.58 kg bag of m&Ms sitting beside me. I keep grabbing 2 or 3, hold them up to my belly, smile and then eat them with the thought "size of our baby, crazy!!" 
I think I am loosing it :haha:

Edit: I balance the candy out with a few veggies.. Had a carrot along side that. All about balance


----------



## campn

Yay Flueky!!! Go get to down to it and make us one yummy baby!!! 

Jez- Really once they implant there shouldn't be much cramping, cramping to me is a sign that usually worries me if anything. Slight cramping every now and then is usually okay but really it sounds like things are going okay this time! 

Claire- Okay maybe not that much sugar then cause I want the gender darn it!!! Thank you hun you're so sweet! <3


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Flueky, start on dancing with hubby ;)
> 
> Cb, it's funny because I have a big 1.58 kg bag of m&Ms sitting beside me. I keep grabbing 2 or 3, hold them up to my belly, smile and then eat them with the thought "size of our baby, crazy!!"
> I think I am loosing it :haha:
> 
> Edit: I balance the candy out with a few veggies.. Had a carrot along side that. All about balance

You really dont need to justify your eating habits Lol.. "I had a lovely roast dinner the other day.. Thrown in with some peanut m&m's" haha


----------



## claireybell

Aww so excited for the scan Campn hehe :) have you done anymore gender quizzy type things or just that cabbage water one? 

Jez, with Riley i had no crampy implant pain at all or a sore boob until least 3/4months, it really does differ each time, all is sounding good to me so far yay! Looking forward to some test porn tomorrow hehe x


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks cb, as the midwife suggested: keep it balanced, or whatever seems appealing and these days it isn't much. :(


----------



## campn

Claire- I only did the nub and Ramzi theory but haven't done any more "experiments" hehe I guess there are a few ones with a ring in a string and one where you sit on a pillow with a spoon or fork under? All of these are basic old wives tales though hehe.

I told my friend I'm meant to only have boys and she laughed so hard and said after one boy!? It's funny cause my parents had my brother than FOUR girls.

Claire do you guys want more kids or just 2?


----------



## pacificlove

Oh good, I couldn't imagine raising 4 of any gender. Lol and hubby has 3 brothers. 

Oh good, bread and similar help with the nausea but boy does it make a lot of gas! :blush:


----------



## campn

I wanted to wish everyone a very happy Easter! If you don't celebrate I still wish you a very happy Sunday!


----------



## JLM73

I need a migraine emoji :(
KILLER headache since leaving market- been laying down since...btwn that being too sick to eat and the back still bitchy- omg what a looooong day.
Pride fest was mayhem in rainbow garb lol- fun to look at and OMG what some ppl WORE...well didn't wear:flasher:
NOT a good biz day- biggest order was 3 jars of sauce and spiced fruit.
I will say I LOVE that gay men are so into their bods LOADS of hunky muscled men in nothing more than unders:coolio: I love Florida Even if I am on the wrong team they look yummy!
I haven't tested again- will in a.m. Badly dehydrated and been slamming fluids so don't want to get weak pee:roll:
I traded some cakes for like 6 empanadas- sadly I feel like poo and couldn't even enjoy one ...

*Jez*HUGE congrats!!! And I think not crampy is good!!!

*Flueks*YAY for +opk !! That was turning into a cliffhanger!

HAPPY :bunny: day Everyone!!!


----------



## shaescott

J :rofl: the gay men haha I agree, sooo many hot fit men are gay and before I met SO that really annoyed me. In grade school it seemed like all the straight guys were either ugly or mean jocks (and I wasn't exactly popular). I never actually liked a gay guy though. I only liked a total of like 3-4 guys in my whole life before my SO. Unless you count the little boy I said I was going to marry in preschool, which I don't. I didn't like him romantically, he was just a good friend. I don't remember it though, just one little snapshot scene kind of thing, which may or may not have been a dream (I'm honestly not sure). Speaking of dreaming, I napped with SO Friday and woke up and said something to him related to whatever I was dreaming about and he was like what? and I said oh um I think I was dreaming and I felt stupid :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Happy Easter girlies :hugs: 

As if we dont have enough chocolate eggs everywhere, i made some choccy cereal easter nest cakes.. Feeling reeeeeally sick now as i kept licking the spoon Lol! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsrdglokl9.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Haha Shae ive done that a few times about dream talk when your half asleep! I woke up one morning all dazed & blabbing about whos taking the dog for walk?? SO was like 'wtf' we dont even have a dog hahaa!!!

Ah J that sucks about market day & you feeling so guff, i hope you managed to get some kind of sleep & feel a lil better today, hope Chase doesnt drive you nuts fuelled on chocolate today lol! 

Campn, SO only wants us to have 2 squiggles but i have 2 sisters, 2 just seems like a small number but if we do decide on another it wont be for a few yrs yet & after the house is finished, i asked SO few wks ago & he never said 'no' to a possibly another do i could work my magic if needed ha ha! But im desperate for a warm sunny holiday abroad after house is finished & then the youngest will be about 3yrs then.. Ahhh sunshine :)


----------



## JLM73

Claire those are AMAZING! So creative abd cute...:blush: I haven't bought DS a basket...was really hoping to make more ystrdy...will likely just make it a day of outings or perusing the pet shop...I'm felling about 75% still :(


----------



## Flueky88

CB, campn, pacific, thank you we hope to create a lovely baby this Easter Sunday :)

CB, oh those look yummy. I fixed puppy chow last night. Some people call it muddy buddies, white trash, snowman poop. It was hard but I didn't eat any. I'm taking it to in laws today. I used to think only 2, but sometimes I think about myself and am like what if something happens to 1 and the other will be lonely. Will just have to see.

Campn, thank, happy Easter to you too. I hope the headache is gone for good :) enjoy today.

Pacific right now you gotta eat what you can. Once that nausea is gone you focus on better eating ;) 

J, ahh man we have to wait for line porn :rofl: it's okay though ;) so sorry about migraine and not selling well yesterday. Btw, your chart looks amazing. As for my positive opk on CD 25 that's the earliest I've ever gotten one. Long cycles suck but they are more regular so I can't complain too much.

Shae, I've had those dreams that were so real I thought it was reality. Then I would ask about it and people were totally confused. 

Happy Easter or Sunday everyone :) I'm on a special egg hunt ;) (how often can you say that, sorry, it's cheesy but been in my head)


----------



## claireybell

75% is better than 25% though J :thumbup: fingers crossed for 100% by the time easter wknd is over .. Ooh Pet shop outting, lovely :) are there shops open easter sunday in the states then? Every single shop is closed here but luckily Riley is entertained with Despicable Me & the Minions film ha ha! 

Those easter cakes are mega easy, its Shredded Wheat cereal to get the Nest effect & lotsa melted choc & mini eggs ha ha yummmmmy!!! 

Flueks - Snowman poop?? Lol wtf?!! Haha! 

Hope your hubby finds that special egg heheee xx


----------



## shaescott

J! Line porn! Jez! Line porn! 

LINE PORN!!!!

Oh and happy Easter!


----------



## claireybell

WE WANT THE LINE PORN Lol


----------



## Flueky88

CB, Yeah things don't really close here in the states. Yes, some people call it snowman poop. Bahaha :rofl: 

yes I hope he finds it too :)


----------



## Jezika

Happy Easter / Sunday to all!

CB you totes stole my TTC Easter meme joke, heh heh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7902.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jezika

So... *LINE PORN* (see below)

So the FRER and the Wondfo at the bottom are from today, obviously. Today's Wondfo is definitely darker, though bear in mind that two days have passed since the first one, not one, so I'm still a little weary. Plus it doesn't help that most Wondfo line progression pics online show blaring positives by 13DPO. However, those ones also usually show positives from 8/9DPO or even something crazy like 6/7DPO! What can a girl do if she implants later? Anyways, it's also true that today's lines (both Wondfo and FRER) are a little bit darker than the darkest ones I ever got last cycle, so I'm trying to remain optimistic. I will also say that the lines are darker in real life and the difference between 11DPO and 13DPO a lot more noticeable than in the pics. Sore boobs still and still no cramping other than a possible fleeting twinge or two.

P.S. CB the nests look amazing and I'm proper jealous of all of you who have been exposed to chocolate. There's nothing left in the stores here! Nothing! And even so, the selection here is not the same as in Woolies or Marks & Sparks :(
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-17.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## pacificlove

Omg, jez! That is an obvious bfp!! Fantastic, fx it sticks! Happy Easter to you and all! :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Line porn is MUCH better than mine :blush:
Line Jealousy totally :haha:

:-k 
So did my tests at like 8 am, and thot I saw a hint of something that couldn't be seen:rofl: You POAS ppl know what I mean...It was a Wally cheapo and a clearblue blue dye
So logically when the tests DON'T show what you wanna see, what else is one to do but Go out and BUY more:dohh:
I went out and got FRER 3 pack
And either I am Batsh*t crazy or the Easter:bunny: Brought me an egg with a :spermy: [email protected]!?!
Been here done this many tim es in 16 months, so I will try again tomoro and see if anything stronger:shrug:
Wish me :dust:
Lord knows the walls of my uterus are slick as Armor All the way this last 16 months have gone!


----------



## Jezika

J, I feel like there is defo a whisper of a line on all of 'em. Not bad for 11DPO if implantation happened very recently (average is 9DPO, right?). Looking forward to seeing if they get darker over the next few days.


----------



## gigglebox

SO. DAMN. BUSY. 60 birds in the established flock, 25 quail, and I just took in 3 ducklings yesterday...I'm spread thin. I barely have time for b&b these days. I hope y'all are still around and talking when I'm back in the ttc game in a few.

J! I am 100% seeing a line on that frer! I'm seeing fainties (is that a term?) on the others, but TOTES on the frer.

Jez! Congratulations! I missed your first test but that line on your 13dpo looks fantastic. I hope this one is sticky!


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Jez* Hope mine looks like yours a couple days from now DEF :bfp: there Lady Love!
I actually tried a 2nd FRER with SMU- taking forever to dry and def much much lighter, but I can see it so I feel a wee better that the first is def more pink being FMU and all. Now if I can make it past 16dpo I may actually feel a bit better
Last line porn for me today lol. I am drinking a lot of water to resist the last frer in the box- wanna use it in the a.m.


----------



## JLM73

Thx* Gigsey!* And OF COURSE :friends: I will be here yappin when you are headed to deliver :rofl:
Holy Bird influx!! Does that mean more eggy orders? And do quail eggs sell well?
I am so farm life jealous...I have an app:blush:
Can't wait for the real deal. I sooo wanted to get DS a bunny for Easter but I want a proper large Hutch area


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Speaking of odd dreams- I dreamt I had a baby who was about 10-12 mos by the look of him- he was White as can be, with sandy blonde hair, blue eyes and was guzzling a bottle of juice laying on the couch staring at me??
Whenever he stopped drinking to smile at me he had ENORMOUS teeth- like a FULL mouth of them:shock: and they were very crooked Arrrggghhh:wohoo:
WTF was THAT????
In the dream I clearly thought of him as mine but jeez- Musta had an albino dad :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh J i can totally see lines on all them esp the FRERs :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

HAHAHAHAHAHA J the white baby :rofl: I could have a blonde baby or a dark haired baby, so idk what's gonna happen. All I know is it'll be white cuz I'm a whitey and SO is a whitey. But, green eyes for me? Blue at birth though. I'm gonna do some edits on your line porn!

Jez- OMG great progression! 48 hour darkening is more important than 24. Praying this one sticks!


----------



## Jezika

J - A British Albino dad, by the sounds of the teeth!

Shae - aww do you really think it's good progression? I'm so paranoid it's not!


----------



## shaescott

So I got this HUGE amount of CM this morning, I have never gotten this much in one swipe before, it was a crazy amount of creamy CM, I had to take a picture, so here you go. 


Spoiler



Note that I have pretty long fingers. Longer than SO.


----------



## shaescott




----------



## shaescott

Jezika said:


> J - A British Albino dad, by the sounds of the teeth!
> 
> Shae - aww do you really think it's good progression? I'm so paranoid it's not!

I really do think it's good! And do Brits have bad teeth?


----------



## claireybell

Jez hehe just saw your other tests! :thumbup: def progression there hun :) couple more days another FRER will be looooads darker! 

Love your avatar piccy you pretty thang ;)


----------



## claireybell

shaescott said:


> Jezika said:
> 
> 
> J - A British Albino dad, by the sounds of the teeth!
> 
> Shae - aww do you really think it's good progression? I'm so paranoid it's not!
> 
> I really do think it's good! And do Brits have bad teeth?Click to expand...

Hell no mine are lovely ha ha ha


----------



## Jezika

Haha, I'm sure they are CB. Mine ain't terrible either, but it's funny 'cause I never thought there was anything bad about British teeth till I moved to North America, and after 8 years of being here, every time DH and I watch British television we're like, "Oh jeeez, the teeth! The teeeeeeth!" It's so strange. It's 'cause here a lot of Canadians have sparkling white veneers and if you don't go for cleaning at least three times a year, your dentist basically makes you feel like you murdered a litter of pomeranians.


----------



## shaescott

CB- lol I mean as a stereotype

Jez- aw you're so pretty in your pic!


----------



## shaescott

In the USA we're supposed to get a cleaning every 6 months.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, re: the pic... I hate Snapchat, but there's this filter on there that basically makes everyone 70% more attractive. It's like magic I tell you. I accidentally turned the filter off while I was playing around with it and was like, "GARGHH!! PUT IT BACK, PUT IT BACK!"


----------



## claireybell

Haha oh i know Shae, it just made me giggle :) 

I see the Dentist & take Riley every 6 months, good oral hygiene me haha! Theres honestly nothing worse i think, really puts me off people that dobt clean them. Ive never had mine 'professionaaly' cleaned they would probs glow Lol

oh theres so many photo app filters now it makes everyone look awseome i love it! I always filter mine on this 'Transfer' tone, love it


----------



## claireybell

I just cannot get the hang of snapchat?! I have an account but have no idea lol so i deleted the app! I like Whatsapp, sending multimedia for free yes yes! :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Jez- just tried the snapchat filters, didn't help me lol


----------



## Jezika

I find Snapchat so user unfriendly. Shae, you must be attractive enough already!

And CB, professional cleaning is what they expect you to do here. If you have insurance, they actually want to get you in four times a year. My first ever professional cleaning was when I first moved here and I felt soooo bad for the dental hygienist. There was so much cleaning to be done that it took foreeeever and was was actually way more painful than the back-to-back root canals I also ended up having.


----------



## campn

J- I see that line hun!!! I hope this this it!!

Jez- Your test is significantly darker it's actually getting as dark the control line! Also your new avatar hot dayum!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Pic is Fab-u-LOUS honey (insert Flamboyant Gay DragQueen snaps here)
Also YESSSS lovely progress for sure! I think this bean has dug in, hunkered down, and put up a perimeter:haha:

*Shae* Wow on the cm lol And I'll not query why exactly you and SO have compared finger lengths:blush:
hehe

*CB/Jez* I've always heard the bad Brit teeth stereotype, but honestly I have seen just as many Americans with yuck mouth and what appears to be some Chicklets randomly thrown in a mouth, that took root over the years:huh:
I only dated one Brit and he was like 14 yrs older than me, and he had a complex about the stereotytpe-His teeth were straight but very yellow due to prev smoking BLEH.

I have been quite guilty of going AWOL from the dentist and likely having one of those WANTED posters up in the office...
I however clean the be-Jesus out of my teeth and have all the pro whitening water pics blah blah- I LOATHE that gritty paste they use ugh.
And last I was in they did a below gum clean- and my gums bleed daily since:growlmad:- NOT amused!
My fam has great dental history tho so not worried. Hell if I live to be 100 Then I'll go have a full set put back in...knida like buying tires :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

AWOL from the dentist Lol love it!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez beautiful progress and you are gorgeous! I think this is your sticky bean :) and holy cow 4 cleanings a year?! Oh and that meme is hilarious, totally fits me today ;)

Shae, that's a load of creamy cm. Nothing wrong with long, slender fingers. I think they look elegant. Maybe I'm weird?

J, OMG totally see a line on FRER without editing. I love line porn as much as everyone else but maybe wait for FRER Tuesday with fmu. :rofl: wanted poster at dentist.

Am I weird for loving the dentist visit? I live how clean my teeth feel afterwards. I brush and floss daily but still it feels even smoother from dentist. I had a good Easter. His eggs from my nephew and DH helped me hide them.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs plan to still be here whenever I get :bfp: I'm glad your egg business is taking off :)


----------



## Breeaa

Happy Easter girls! 

Jez, your line is amazing today! What a beautiful shade of pink!! You look gorgeous in your profile pic! Feeling a little better after today's bfp?

J, hope those lines get darker! You need that Bfp! Lol to your baby dream. I would be creeped out if I saw a baby with a full set of teeth! 

Flueky, I like the dentist too for the same reason. I like the way my teeth feel after being cleaned. Plus I have this ridiculous fear of losing my teeth. I have nightmares that my teeth are super loose and falling out. Lol

Out here there are way too many people with bad teeth, head to Walmart and maybe 4 out of 10 people have all of them. Rofl! I've seen some got British men with amazing teeth and smiles! 

Gigs, glad to hear you're getting lots of eggs! I wish I could have chicketies. We'd have to buy land first and set up a large fenced off coup/run. Coyotes will come and try to eat them and I'm sure I'll treat my chickens like my babies. &#55357;&#56357;&#55357;&#56357; 

Tomorrow is our anniversary and ultrasound. I'm super excited!! I'll post pics after! Hope you girls are enjoying today!


----------



## TexasRider

I'm here. I just lurk...a lot lol... 

Jezika- wow talk about a fertile Myrtle! Hoping this one sticks and you have a baby in 36 more weeks! 

J- I feel like I see something? Hope this is it for you too.

Gigs- wow. That's awesome. I thought about getting some chickens but I'm afraid of upkeep and varmints getting them since we are pretty rural out here.

AFm- im getting closer to O. Should be sometime mid week. Thats all. Nothing of great importance to report


----------



## shaescott

J and Flueks- you know how people put their hands together sometimes to compare hand size? Idk young people do it sometimes. Well his fingers are much wider than mine, but mine are a bit longer. I have long thin dainty fingers and he has the shorter stubby man fingers.


----------



## shaescott

SO is at his grandparents' house for Easter and his whole family is there and he overheard his dad telling his aunt why he didn't like me... SO was pretty upset. I'm a bit annoyed cuz it was kinda rude of his dad to talk about me like that to his family. Ugh.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Mega Rude:yellowcard:
Talk about starting bad blood before you are fully in the fam grrr
I HATE people talking behind back to fam.
Especially about me. If *I* want the whole fam to know what I am doing I have a pretty good grasp of the English Language:roll:
I HATE it and my mother is Queen of gossip- off the phone prying into one aunt's biz, then RIGHT on to another to spread things grrrr!:growlmad:

I'm sure she will keel over on the spot the day she finds out about a BFP as sheeee will be LAST to know!

I have def had larger hands than nearly all my SO's- my palms are large and fingers long...Good BarKeep mitts in another life :rofl:

Total slacker ass day- me and DS played Mario brothers for several hours and munched on junk all day- sooo full ugh


----------



## shaescott

J- SO says that his aunt still wants to meet me so that's good. She should be able to make her own assumptions about me.


----------



## campn

So we MOSTLY had a super fun Easter. Woke up and got ready (threw up brushing my teeth) then we went to church and dropped DS and niece at the nursery (we had to pull them out of there once we were done, they love it!) we went home and did an egg hunt and DS's basket was over flowing he kept dropping the eggs back on the grass lol. 

We grilled some lamb and ate and the food was so good, I was feeling kinda off and I thought oh maybe just the hot weather or lack of coffee that day, until I got so nauseous ran to the bathroom and threw up all the food I ate. It was so awful I feel like my throat is irritated. I don't feel nauseous much anymore but it still surprises me sometimes. 

Now my house is upside down and a complete mess and I can't even empty the dishwasher. 

Pregnancy rant over.


----------



## gigglebox

JLM73 said:


> Thx* Gigsey!* And OF COURSE :friends: I will be here yappin when you are headed to deliver :rofl:
> Holy Bird influx!! Does that mean more eggy orders? And do quail eggs sell well?
> I am so farm life jealous...I have an app:blush:
> Can't wait for the real deal. I sooo wanted to get DS a bunny for Easter but I want a proper large Hutch area




Flueky88 said:


> Gigs plan to still be here whenever I get :bfp: I'm glad your egg business is taking off :)

Thanks ladies! Yes, we actually just got word back today from the guy who ordered 13 dozen that he and the staff love our eggs, says the auality is way better than what he was getting. They advertised "local" duck eggs but it turns out the ones he was getting were from the next state over. Now they're true local and i'm hoping he puts our name on the menu :thumbup:

So him and two other restaurant owners at other places have straightout told me if we sell quail eggs, they'll buy them. So the demand is there, now we just need the supply! In the mean time, hubs is working on our quail house which i get to decorate :devil: i am naming it "The Birdello" and will be painting it cranberry and black with gold accents, complete with a crystal chandelier inside. It's going to be epic and i can't wait!



campn said:


> So we MOSTLY had a super fun Easter. Woke up and got ready (threw up brushing my teeth) then we went to church and dropped DS and niece at the nursery (we had to pull them out of there once we were done, they love it!) we went home and did an egg hunt and DS's basket was over flowing he kept dropping the eggs back on the grass lol.
> 
> We grilled some lamb and ate and the food was so good, I was feeling kinda off and I thought oh maybe just the hot weather or lack of coffee that day, until I got so nauseous ran to the bathroom and threw up all the food I ate. It was so awful I feel like my throat is irritated. I don't feel nauseous much anymore but it still surprises me sometimes.
> 
> Now my house is upside down and a complete mess and I can't even empty the dishwasher.
> 
> Pregnancy rant over.

Aww :hugs: so sorry the symptoms are getting the best of you today. Give yourself a break on the house work. It'll still be there later. I hope you're feeling better!

Bree and Tex, regarding predators and chicky dreams, y'all would just have to do like us and build a duck (or chicken) fortress. We have 3 layers of fencing, plus a burried fence "skirt", plus right fitting doors, plus two layers of electric fence, and hubs wants to add barbed wire (which i think is over kill, but what can ya do).


----------



## JLM73

*Campenator*:awww: Sorry you gave your meal back:sick:
Grilled Lamb sounds AMAZING right now! I have been raiding everything today foodwise, as IF I get a solid BFP sticky- I am def going to go back to healthy eating. Don't want more B/P probs- I add NO salt to anything and always eat fruit/salad each day- but still can cut back on soups, sausage etc -They sneak salt in badly.
My cholest has always been Ace- just the damn B/P....and the meds make me feel sea sick allll day- HATE them. Will likely start speed walking with the dog. Can't run due to back
But your day sounded very nice!

*Giga-watt* Now THAT'S my style LOL love the "Birdello"!!
PICS are a must!!
OMG and you MUST find some fancy variety to be the Madame!!
SUPER cool on the sales again- I recall you fretting about selling some collectible dolls once upon a time when $ was tight:friends:
I hope you get Quail eggs cranking- I know they are considered a delicacy item.

Gahh! I know I won't be able to sleep tonight-tossed and turned all last night! 
I am so excited to see what my a.m. FRER looks like even tho I know there might not be much progression :-k I just want to see a "touch" stronger line and then I am adopting the every 2 days testing like* Jezz* has so wisely done.


----------



## campn

Thank you sweet ladies. I know it's all worth it in the end just hard to remember that when you feel your soul is coming out from your body lol! 

J- Too bad all those yummy meat cuts are full of nitrates and sodium, same for Chinese which I LOVE but I'm giving it up for now, the salt plus the heat just makes everything worse for me. 

I worked so hard on that lamb but now I'll never eat it again without thinking "this tastes like that time I almost died" :p 

J I can't wait for your next test!! I hope you, Green and Tex are gonna join the preggo club! 

Gigs- I'm so glad the sales are going great for you! You've been working so hard and I know finances are a worry and scaring you from trying for #2 so hopefully once this takes off you'll be back to trying to give Des a cute chubby sibling!


----------



## JLM73

Thx*Mama Campn* I keep looking at my first frer thinking- nahh, can't be as dark as I thought, it's so faint- That it is, but it is also PINK- which makes me smile
Hope it's the Super Glue Bean- Hell no one here wants twins but me and *GreenBean*said she would be ok with it- I would LOVE love love a boy and girl, or 2 boys and I would be :cloud9: and check pls I'm done LOL.
DS got a tummy ache tonight and thankfully crashed early- so I can try to sleep so morning is faster :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - serious congrats on the amazing sales. And The Birdello sounds utterly amazing. Please have a fancy sign. Honestly, I think once it's finished you should approach some magazines and suggest to be featured in them. Or something similar. It's so edgy.

J - Dude, will your temps keep climbing till they reach the moon? Surely a good sign. And I cannot wait for FRER results. There was def a line on all three, so it looks like at the conception hurdle is over with, and now onto the darkening! I definitely recommend two-day testing (not least for the ol' budget). It's frustrating because I lay down this expectation that if I'm leaving it two days, the line better be MUCH darker, but I try to console myself by pointing out that the middle line on most other people's progression pics don't look too different to the day before or after. And because of that, I can imagine myself questioning whether one really is darker than the day before. Plus you get a day of not worrying about it. Win-win, shee?

Campn - I'm so sorry about the nausea... but... I think I'm gonna revise my gender prediction to predict girl now :)

Shae - what on earth does SO's dad not like about you? Such poo.

AFM, I've been feeling pretty nauseous tonight. Also, earlier on today I had some stabbing pain in my uterus areas for a couple of minutes while walking. It stopped when I stopped walking. Also feeling occasional twinges. Not dull, achey cramps, though. Still, of course I'm convinced it's over. I basically cannot imagine how I can go through the next 8 months without something going wrong on one of those days. Ridiculous, I know, 'cause people do it all the time, but there ya go.


----------



## Jezika

Also, check out this ridiculous 'face swap' I did with my friends' two-month-old baby earlier on today (also via Snap Chat).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4896.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaescott

Jez- he doesn't like a couple of things about me. 

1. He thinks I'm clingy. I can understand that, because SO and I were talking about marriage almost immediately when we started dating. But what I bet he doesn't know is, SO brought it up first. I was 14, he was 15. It was just over 2 weeks of dating when he asked if I would ever consider marrying him (not as a serious thing, just if its a possibility) and I said yes. He full out asked me at around the 6 month mark. Gave me a promise ring. Super cute. 

2. I want babies, and I'm not shy about it. I was not shy about it when I was 15, I am not shy about it now. However, I have maintained that I understand that now is a bad time for babies, even more so when I was younger, so he has nothing to worry about. Especially since he got a girl pregnant in high school. So he can shut up about me and his son. 

3. He thinks I'm weird. I am. He's right. So is his son. He just doesn't see it cuz SO is only really weird around me, not as much with his family. 

Now, his mom doesn't dislike me, she just doesn't think I'm the right girl for her son. Italian mothers, what can you do, right? SO thinks my family is weird cuz they've thought he was good enough for me even when I was 15. I told him that no, my family is normal, it might just be an Italian thing (I also feel like it would be Greek and possibly Latino as well?).


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, birdello sounds awesome! I had quail last year a d they were fantastic layers. My coturnix would sometimes even lay 2 a day each. Love their eggs, they are such a delicassy :D yumm
And extra males can also be sold off to the restaurants as a delicassy;) seriously!! My quails paid for themselves in the first full week of egg production.

Campn, here is to hoping that that was it for your sickness. 
I started the morning with some cranberry juice mixez with water and promptly through that up.. I figure the empty stomach didn't like it as this mix isn't unusual for me.

Late for me and am so tired, nausea is kicking up a storm again too


----------



## Flueky88

Brea, I know I hate those nightmares and it's always a weekend when it happens :rofl: Yeah we also have quite a few people with bad teeth. Mix in poverty, uneducated, chewing tobacco, smoking, and meth. Yeah, not pretty. How are you feeling?

Shae, DH and I do that sometimes. He definitely beats me though. I wonder if his family will change one you two are married. DH and I within a week both told our parents separately without the other knowing we were going to marry. We just knew we were right for each other after our first 2 dates. I know it sounds crazy, but we've lived together almost 4 years now.

J, lazy day playing video games. Nothing wrong with that. We played our 3ds when we got back. We are both gamers ;)

Campn, oh no so sorry to hear about getting really sick :hugs: I'm glad it went well other than that.


Gigs, the birdello sounds awesome. Will definitely need pictures of that :)

Jez, I would just try to relax and enjoy that you are pregnant. Stressing isn't doing any goid. Easier said than done I know. I sometimes wonder "It's taken a year or potentially longer, am I going to get a bfp and if I do will it be a chemical or miscarriage?" I just try to push those thoughts away and tell myself I will get pregnant and it'll happen at the right time whether I think it's the right time or not. The face swap is really freaky!! 

Pacific, have you tried the preggers pops or the bands for nausea (not sure what they are called)? 

Afm, 1dpo today :happydance: now to keep my mind off testing and just wait and relax :rofl: Yeah right, we'll see how well that goes


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Gigs i LOVE the Birdello idea :) cant wait to see some piccys it'll look eggsellent!! Hehe

Jez that is freaky with that face swap thing haha! I see some pics on fb.. Ek! 

Flueks yay ovulation woop! & you got lotsa jiggles in, niiice!! Fingers crossed for nextvweek testing for you :hugs:

We had a mini storm here last night, Storm Katie? We had roof tiles flying off & smashed the lot! Half the garden is on the otherside of the garden :-/


----------



## claireybell

J anymore tests? Eeeee!!! :test:


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thanks ladies! I hope the birdello turns out as awesome as i am envisioning. 

Jez i think i forgot to congratulate you!!! Well done! Your line looks great. 

PL, they are coturnix (texas a&m), however i only have 25 and i'm on the hunt for about 50 more. We'll probably eat the boys, but if there's a surplus we might try to sell. 

J, i'll be stalking for your tests...


----------



## shaescott

J!!! :test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## JLM73

Line still like ystrdy maybe a fraction of a smidge of a hair of a neighbor's cousin's Uncle darker:shrug:
But I'll take it!:thumbup: All my chems start this way then fade out so maybe I will eat all sticky foods today :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

I will edit now!


----------



## JLM73

:brat: WHYYYY must the pic quality diminish so much on upload:hissy:
Last pics for the day...
Apologies for the piece of fuzz RIGHT at top of test line :blush: amateur hour over here...


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm i need to inspect them when i'm on the pc. My phone eats it with pictures. Can barely tell it's a hpt  

But, on the plus side, if it is another chemical, it proves that his sperm and your eggos are totally compatible. If it is an egg quality issue as you suspect, it's just a metter of time for the A egg, as it seems the sperm are doing their part! I hope that makes sense...


----------



## Flueky88

CB, wow that sounds like an awful storm. I hate bad storms :( yeah we did good on out jiggy pattern. Tried to just have fun and BD day of positive opk and day after. Now the horrible wait begins. I think I'll test the 10th of April. 

J, I see it on the FRER. I agree I hate how pic quality gets diminished when you upload :(


----------



## campn

Flukey- Yay for ovulation! I hope this one gets nice and fertilized! 

Jez- that face swap is awesome HAHAHA!!! I did it with my sister and it freaked us out! 

Shae- in laws never think you're good enough for their sweet boys lol even though you're probably literally the better half in everything!!

So after I posted I decided to call it a night and sleep so turned on Netflix and hung out with DH and just sticked to water and a hard candy then out of a sudden I felt sick again and got out of the bed and couldn't make it to the bathroom, I couldn't stop throwing up and threw up all over the hardwood floor (thank goodness it's not carpet!) and then DH said go to the bathroom and he kept cleaning up. My clothes were soaked in my own throw up. 

Good thing was it was mostly water cause my stomach has emptied the first time! I had a good cry and pity party with self loathe.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- that sounds so horrible. Im sorry! Do you think you caught a bug or just lingering ms? 

Everyone else, I've been reading but I can't remember and I'm just so tired.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry campn... But what a good hubby! Hope it goes away for you soon! 

Flueky, I wonder if the pregger tabs are available in Canada?

Cb, I love a good storm as long as there isn't too much damage. We had a storm ~2 weeks ago and we only lost power for 8 hours. At the moment I have a propane stove (getting rid of that!) So was able to heat water for coffee (for the tenant) and make myself a hot tea.

J, I see the line on the first unaltered pic, fx it sticks. :dust: 

As for me: keep your fingers crossed that my breakfast will stay down :(


----------



## Breeaa

Hope campn & Pl both feel better today! Keep that breakfast down Pl. Power through it! Lol

J, it does look darker than yesterday!!!


----------



## claireybell

Breeeea whens the scan? You had it yet?? Piccys heheee


----------



## claireybell

J i can see it abit clearer on those frers today, fx'd my lovely :)


----------



## claireybell

Ooh MrsG have you started your Clomid?

Campn nooo.. So sorry your sick :( i think it mey be a bug, its weird that ms suddenly shown up in the 'throw up' type at nearly 15wks when you been doing ok... Hope it passes mega soon! 

& to you Pacific, if you can tolerate anything Ginger or bland.. Maybe seek out those sickness bands/bracelets?

Jez did you pee on anymore sticks?


----------



## Breeaa

Scan is in 2.5 hrs I'll posy pics when I get home! I'm freaking out. DH and I are headed out to lunch since it's our anniversary.


----------



## shaescott

The unedited frer looks darker than yesterday but when I edit it it looks lighter because of lighting differences in the photo. So here's 2 edits just of today.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- happy anniversary! And have fun at the scan looking at your beautiful little baby. 

CB- I started it a few days ago. Tomorrow is my last day. And my symptoms have seemed to start today. Huge migraine and nauseous.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh excited for scan pics hehe im sure it will all go swimmingly Breea & happy anniversary :hugs: 

Aww MrsG your new piccy is very cute :) sorry the drugs are making you feel yakky.. Is that the higher hormone levels on them doing that or a common side effect? Think of the gorgey bambino at the end once you get that bfp soon hehe X


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks CB! My doc explained it super complicated but be said basically your body think it's in menopause so you'll have similar symptoms to that, hot flashes, night sweats, headaches, ect. Luckily I'm just super hot at night not too sweaty and have headaches. It's annoying but nothing too crazy.


----------



## pacificlove

So far so good. Only gagging this morning but it's time for a snack now. Ha-ha

Looking forward to our first ultrasound next Friday as in next week Friday. I don't think hubby is coming for that one...


----------



## gigglebox

Yay pl for a scan!!! Wow time is just flying by. 

Campn, that sounds like a stomach bug :( hope it is one of those quick passing ones

Green and Jez, y'all are beautiful <3


----------



## campn

I feel better today, I think it was a mix of nausea then eating heavy lamb that screwed me over. 

I was pretty worried about the baby honestly cause I haven't felt the flutters I usually feel with all this going on and I was pretty dehydrated yesterday so I took out the Doppler, put it on and heard the heartbeat right away thankfully, baby isn't a big fan though as it moves away and then I have to look for it again. 

The Doppler is really a life saver at this phase when the movements aren't very regular! 

Sorry ladies I hate to make posts just about me as it's very selfish but I love you all!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I have a belief all the girly hormones swirling about when you have a :pink: in there cause that super puking :hugs: But yay for pink!

*Thx Breea! YAY for scannnnnn!*

*Pacific Hope you feel better as well*

*Shae* Thx a mill- you rock as always! Todays was not much off from ystrdy so I figure it was hard to see.

*Flueks*:plane: You have LIFT OFF baby!!!!:happydance:

*Mrs G* Love the pic tho hubs looks like a beast of a Pro fighter with those shoulders!! Hope baby doesn't get them :shock:

*Gigs*:thumbup: I understood what you meant lol :friends:

:-k Donor guy usually txts a couple times during tww and nothing this time. I txt ystrdy to say I would test today but he never replied :shrug: 
Hope he isn't ghost mode not wanting to donate anymore sigh...
def need extra :dust: if so


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn it's not about you it's about the baby! And I know everyone loves hearing about you and your little baby. (I'm starting to think boy..) glad you're feeling better


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, yeah I was wondering if it may be a stomach virus. Try to recover and drink plenty of fluids. I'm glad you had the doppler to ease your mind :hugs:

Pacific, I'm not sure. Surely, they would.

Greenie so sorry the side effects are so terrible but it will all be worth it. I know it doesn't help right know though.


----------



## Flueky88

J, yeah I love the "take off I get for my luteal phase" It's so interesting (bbt). I wish you loads of :dust: in case he's ghosting. 

Greenie, oh yeah I almost forgot love the picture. You two look so beautiful and happy :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

J funny you mention hubs shoulders! We werejust talking about it this weekend. Im pretty sure my babies will be huge based on the following:

1. Do you see how big DH is?!? And I'm no small girl I'l 5'5 and he makes me look like a shrimp. 
2. He was 6 pounds and you may think, well that's tiny you'll be fine. Wrong! He was over 4 weeks early! Think about how big he would have been. 
3. His brothers are twins, one was 5 pounds, one was 5.5... Again not so big, they were eight weeks early! 

So I'm pretty sure I'm screwed. 

J- super extra baby dust!


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: DS is cheating his Arse off in Mario Bros 3 grrr

*MrsG-unit* When I was a surro I was taking 20+ progest with a HUGE IM needle 1-2 time/day as it is think OMG the bruising on my ass lol
Trying to find spots you haven't already hit that week, or that MONTH ugh. I had knots even!
But that only took courage to jab myself in the butt cheek
They told me I would get menopause sympts and the only one I got was Hot flashes 
OMG they are CRAZY!! I would be sitting in the A/C at work and stop mid sentence because I could Feeeeel my temp shooting up, instant sweat beads and I was all :shock: faced like W T H just happened:rofl:
All the ladies I worked with were older but OMG weiiiird. Like when you open the oven and the heat blasts you, except it is coming from inside building FAST and lasted like 30-60 secs!


----------



## dawnky1983

Hello!! Sorry been mia being busy at work and lazy at home lol. Campn so glad you're feeling better that was some serious spewing you were doing! And pacific fingers crossed things settle quick.
Congrats Jez everything crossed for you this time round!
Mrs green, hoping the meds do their job for you and we get some line porn (both kinds!) soon.
JLM looking good with temps and lines, hoping for a sticky bean for you!
Hi to everyone I've missed, memory like a sieve but baby dust to all.xxx


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: and :shock: *MrsG*
No wonder they were all early! His mom's ute was like oh hellll no! Get the F outttt!
Eviction notice sent!:haha:

I am 5'6 and in the 150 range now:roll: usually 130-135, but I was on time and 8lbs15oz and my lil momma is only 5'2.
I was sideways (transverse) so was coming arm first lol- wanted to do a pageant wave I guess
def c sect and back then they did vertical cuts. The stupid doc cut my shoulder when he cut into my mom, THEN they made her keep me wrapped up the whole week she was there -she got a fever, so she barely saw me that week and didn't see the cut until she took me home.
They didn't steristrip it or anything- so as I have grown I have an ugly scar on my rear left shoulder that everyone ponders :-k
the scar stretched as I grew, so it's very odd looking 
Military hosp - so no suing - thx doc
I'll have to work a tattoo into it later somehow lol
 



Attached Files:







ScarShoulder.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Flueky88

J, that's awful they tried to hide that and didn't treat it properly. I don't think it looks bad but I understand feeling self conscience. I was also born in military hospital. They didn't offer epidurals when mom had my brother. They did offer when I was born but I came too fast. We were both big babies (Brookshire-APS and I) I was over 9 lbs and was vaginally birth from mom. Yikes!

DH is 6'4" now he was little as a baby but his mom smoked and he spent like 2 months in hospital with lung problems. He's fine now thankfully. So I'm prepared to have big babies.


----------



## campn

My mom was basically a bunny rabbit :p she had 5 kids all naturally and all vaginally her labor was always so short. 

One of my sisters died when she was about 5 because she had a rare blood disorder, and my mom had 1 single miscarriage and a miscarriage of twin boys. She actually saw one still in the sac when she went to the bathroom.


----------



## shaescott

I was 7 lb 13 oz. Lil sis was 8 lb 1 oz. SO was either 4 or 6 weeks early, can't remember, in the nicu for quite a while, and he was 7 POUNDS AT PREMATURE BIRTH! I'm kinda scared that I'm gonna have huge babies now, cuz I was normal but he would've been like 10 pounds if he'd been full term I bet.


----------



## Jezika

J - Interestingly, I actually thought that WAS a tattoo on the thumbnail of your pic - I was even trying to "read" it, and only found out what it was from reading your actual message. I was thinking it looks really nice! Cannot believe they cut you! Did the sneaky mofos then insist on keeping you bundled for a week in hopes that your momma wouldn't notice? Unbelieves. And why can't a military hospital be sued?

Campn - glad you're feeling better. That sounded so terrible, you poor thing. Glad DH had your back, though.

<<< IMPROMPTU ONE-HOUR NAP INTERVAL >>>

Mrs. G - Gorgeous pic! DH and you look so cute together. And ditto on the shoulders! 

Flueks - There is something sooooooo satisfying about your O rise on your chart. More than usual. Get bizzay, girlfriend!

I'm sure I forgot stuff, but I'm feeling a bit fuzzy. So despite my preachin' to J, I lost all self control this morning and tested again on a Wondfo. Barely looks any different from yesterday, but maybe a bit darker (see below)? This is why I said I wouldn't test every day. And I went to get FRERs but they're bloody sold out at my nearest store. I stood and stared at the HPT shelf for a full five minutes to search thoroughly through the thousand test variations, looking weird and suspicious. People probably thought I was staring at the selection of vagina creams. Btw, mostly unrelatedly, why did they name hemorrhoid cream Anusol? Seriously!? Could there BE a worse name? What was their marketing department thinking!?
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-19.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Breeaa

Back home finally! Baby was looking good though if something were wrong the tech wouldn't tell us anyway. She isn't putting the gender in the Drs report so no spoilers there. DH said he thought he saw a penis but he thought he saw one with our DD too, turned out to be the cord. Lmao! So the gender wasn't spoiled! Yay! We didn't get good pics because the baby was tucked way in there. It's measuring a little behind so it might be a smaller baby? Hopefully because I don't want to push another 8.5 lb baby out, closer to 8 will be great. Here's a little pic of my little bub! I'm so excited! 

I'll try to catch up on the 2 pages you girls left while I was gone after I pick up DD from the bus stop!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jezika

Oh, I think I weighed like 9lbs and my bro was something like 11lbs!? My mum's vajay-jay was barely recognizable afterwards and apparently his newborn crying sounded like an old man wailing. The nurses usually carried a newborn in each arm when they went to hand out the babies to the mums (don't ask), but my bro had to be held on his own. He's almost basketball player height today. My parents are also tall and I'm 5'7", but thankfully DH's family are more on the average or just-below-average side.

ETA: Bree - that's a great pic! How awesome :) I'm sure everything was fine and dandy if y'all heard the heartbeat an' all.


----------



## shaescott

J- can't believe they would cut a baby and not at least try to take care of the wound! Like Jez said, why can't they be sued?
Jez- it definitely looks darker to me. Fx'd!
Camps- so sorry about your sister. And I can't even imagine how awful it would be to miscarry and see your baby in the sac outside of your body. That's awful that your mom went through that.


----------



## shaescott

Beautiful baby Breeaa!!!!


----------



## shaescott

Jez, SO says he's really sad about the whole birthing thing because he doesn't want my vagina to get all loose and stretched out :rofl: does it go back to normal afterward? Are there ways to get it back to its youthful tightness? I would hate to have a huge loose vagina.


----------



## campn

Jez- those tests are darkening beautifully hun! I'm so excited for you! Have you called your doctor yet?

Bree- Awwwww bless!!! I'm so glad the gender wasn't spoiled for you guys! The baby will catch up in the end I bet but if you're prone to making bigger babies maybe like you said this is great! 

I'm celebrating feeling better and had fries and a fruit smoothie. I've been slowly eating again as I thought if I ate too much at once I'd throw up again. DH decided to stay home today so he can help me out so that was so sweet. 

My gender scan is in 8 days!!! GAHHH!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, :hugs: so sorry to hear about what your mom went through. I hope you've been doing better today.

Shae, it's kind of scary sometimes isn't to think about how big our babies might be.

Jez, definitely darker today. The line looks more defined today I think. I don't think wondfos are good for progression anyways. Plus it takes 48 hours to double. So if you were like 8, it would only be 12 the next day. BD is only for fun now, that egg is out and fertilization time is over, 

Brea, beautiful picture and I'm glad gender wasn't spoiled for you :)


----------



## campn

Shae- LOL that's such a man thing to say! The vagina doesn't really get loose after birth, it's a muscle that you can work at all the time, I still need lots of foreplay and lube for it not to hurt; so you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Flueky88

Shea, keels help tone things up again. I'm not sure if things ever return to pre pregnancy though.

Campn, I was writing replies before you posted and I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. So excited just barely over a week now :) :) :)


----------



## Jezika

Shae - I'm not sure about returning to pre-birth tightness, but I don't hear many women complaining about it. I guess our body tissue is used to readjusting. It's probably the same with all the stretching that happens in and around the abdomen by nine months pregnancy. I don't think women end up looking like deflated balloons afterwards! In any case, DH will just have to deal, 'cause that's the only VJ he's getting' ;)

Campn - Last time I saw doc and asked her when to come in if I get BFP again, I think she said two weeks after finding out... though now I'm wondering if she actually said 1 week... hmm. Anyway, I don't want to jump the gun since getting bloods done isn't going to make or break the stickiness, so I'd rather be a little more sure before I make it more official with an apt. Weird, I know. I'm so glad you're eating again btw! Did the fries taste amazing after this period of famine?

Flueks - Thanks, m'love. I always hear people say Wondfos suck for progression, but then I see HUNDREDS on Google showing beautiful progressions. And the women that post them all seem to get their first BFPs at like 8-9DPO, which I find really odd. Ah, now I see from your chart that the BDing is indeed done and dusted. Just the 2WW to get through!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, sometimes when I see some of that stuff, I wonder how they track because it's crazy. I think some are further along than they think. Boobies still sore? Oh no problem. I actually feel pretty relaxed this tww. I hope it stays that way :)


----------



## Jezika

Boobies definitely sore, though I find myself worrying about anything, most recently the fact that one side of my right boob isn't as sore as it was before. FML, as the kids say. Loving your chilled TWW attitude btw. Chilled out TWW FTW, as the kids say.

Oh, Campb, can't believe the gender scan is so close! Since there's been so much back on forth (at least one my part), I'm really excited to find out. I've officially changed my prediction to girl, remember.


----------



## campn

Jez- My wondfos test line never got darker than the control line even at 16,000 hCG! I found it so bizarre so I do prefer FRER to show progress better, and after a while the only way you can see progress is the Clearblue week estimator! 

And oh yes those fries and the mango pineapple smoothie tasted like heaven!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez :rofl: I'm so out of the loop. I remember when ppl were posting "smh" I had to Google what it meant. Yeah, I'm just accepting what will be will be and it's out of my hands. I'm sure the area of unsoreness is fine.


----------



## JLM73

*Breeeeeee!* Ahhh what a sweet pic of the lil one!!!

*Jez* I hear ya on merchandising/advertising:wacko:
Anusol, Butt Paste, Gorilla Snot, Vagisil, Herpicil?? WTF tell everyone in line your biz- HIPAA ignored lol. Actually Gorilla snot is a hair gel and butt paste is for babies lol.
I would however prefer to check out with one of THOSE than this gem:shock::


Also re: suing the military hosp- sure you can ...if you want them to hinder your career without admitting they are doing it lol
This was 1973, and my father was a Black man moving up the ranks very nicely considering, so I am sure he didn't wanna make waves:roll:

ALso working in L&D mannnny women who are talll ass couples have small babies. It has alot to do with how well the placenta functions transferring nutrients- if they smoke, do drugs etc even some Rxs make smaller babies but are necessary.
And many a small gal pushed out a porker lol.
I always went to the nursery to help, and frankly I was very turned off by large babies- no fun bringing a newborn home to not fit in all those cute new outfits and go straight to 3-6 month clothes:sad:
I liked the lil 5 lbers that looked like lil old men LOL
And many big babies have probs and go to nicu for a bit, where some peewees are fine.
My larger surro twin stressed in the csect and swallowed meconium= breathing probs for 2 days!
The lil 4 lber was with us in the room right away! lol


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* yours is a tad darker for sure:thumbup:

*Shae* BS I am tight as before kids and love to tease men clenching the ole vajay without moving :smug:
Just do kegels! so easy!!! not to mention there's alot of Loose gals who haven't had kids cuz they never worked the vajay lol.
I ditto *Campn* 2 vajers and By the time I was cleared for sex at 4-6 wks postpartum the sh*t hurt! lol


----------



## JLM73

Finally marked my bfps:dohh: this is what always jinxes me lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is crazy! I am not sure what else to say..

Brea, cute baby pic!! can't believe how quick things seem to be going.

As for me: mom and dad are coming up for 2 nights tomorrow. Mom is in the know, but I'll have to hide the puky feeling and dry heaving from dad. If mom hasn't told him yet ;)


----------



## campn

J- my son was 5 lbs and 4 oz and that kinda worried me, I'm hoping this baby will be a little bigger as bigger babies usually nurse better, however he scored perfect of his chart. He didn't have any problems with breathing or jaundice or anything like that. Hope this one follows his/her brother!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I am sure SHE will do just fine lol.
They say babies are a bit bigger each preg, but mine were
#1Son 7lb5oz
DD 8lb6oz ( 1 lb 1 oz larger lol but I gained ALOT with her)
DS 6lb10oz
Surro twins ( not mine genetically tho) A5lb4ozB4lb10oz
and A went right to nicu B no probs at all lol


----------



## JLM73

*Jez!!*:shock: GASP and clutch the pearls! I can NOT believe you gave in so easily and tested so soon! For shame woman![-X:|
:shhh: Late night Line Porn with SMU from earlier this afternoon :shhh:don't tell her!
 



Attached Files:







12dpoMarSMU.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, definitely see it on the clear blue j! So are calling this an official bfp yet???

We had a 5 hour power outage today due to some winds. My phone was dying and our house has barely any reception so I read the entire book on pregnancy that the midwife is lending me. :haha: I feel smarter now.

I think my mom went over her due date with both her pregnancies and we were good sized babies. I'll have to ask her about weight and then hopefully there will be a genetic input. Although the no-MS gene skipped me.


----------



## shaescott

Glad to hear that the vagina will tighten back up at least most of the way. 
Camps- I don't need any lube or foreplay at all. We start taking our clothes off and I'm already soaked down there. I swear the cleanup after sex is more my vag juices than his semen :rofl:
J- naughty naughty lol! I've been thinking about how I'm gonna test lately, and I've been kinda conflicted. I want to test like 3 times a day with opks when TTC lol but for HPT I feel like I might like to see that certain line and might wait to take a frer at 14 dpo. But then again I'm super impatient lol, so I doubt that will happen.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Yep, I added it to my FF:cloud9:
I've spent more of these last 17 months lookin at :bfn: for sure than these squinters, and I'm trying positive thinking this round lol.
Not sure why donor is out of communicay:shrug: but I won't send him any :bfp: results until
1- I have a nice dark FRER AND the CBw/ Weeks indicator shows as well
2- I get any reply from him re: testing
It could be that he has changed his mind about wanting to know the results, which is fine with me, or I know his mom had been ill, so perhaps something happened there:shrug:

*Shae*LMAO on the Niagra Falls Vajay hehe
Hey it's MUCH better to me than using tons of lube or having to stop and use more ugh! That stuff can get way messy!
Also you are Sooo science minded and go way deep with stuff like your preggo binder 5 yrs in advance:huh: :haha: I'm sure you will prob prefer the 10miu ICs by the hundred.
I got like 25 with DS superrr cheap, and tested from 7dpo to 9dpo religiously am and 12 hrs later each day in pm's.
That's why I knew that super squinter on eve 9dpo was real deal!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Breea lovely bubba scan pic hehee :) gawjus! 

Not to hop straight into vag & bottom creams but.. :haha: i dont know if they sell this one in the states/canada 'Germaloids' eeeeew!! Who names haemmorroid butt cream that but OMG its the don! Its a mild local anaestethic aswell so it numbs within 20ish seconds id say if you have a sore botty, i use it Lol! 

J that Anal lube one - im guessing thats for just.. 'Ahem..' Lol

I really thought that was a tattoo on your shoulder aswell but a scar, jeeez!!! So glad surgeons & medicines have come along way since 70's & 80's csections!!

I weighed 8lb 11oz at birth ouch! I was the biggest of my mums 3 girls Lol! But i was a good 2 weeks overdue, my SO was 8lb 10oz & his first born son was aswell & he was ontime.. Riley weighed a mini 7lb 5oz aww lil dinker but he was 5 days early, had he been ontime or hell overdue, he wouldve been a turkey! Im dreading the weight of this lil pinky but then i am considering an elective section.. Have lotsa fears :(


----------



## Flueky88

Campn congrats on your orange today :) definitely bigger than a lemon.

Pacific good luck hiding it from your dad in case your mom kept her secrecy. 

Cb, I've never heard of germaloid, it may even be the same as anusol just different name for different regions of the world. I'm sorry you are having lots of fears about birth :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Flueks its completely diff as wehave Anusol & Prep H in uk, def recommend it if you see it pn the shelf ha ha!

I keep going to the fridge & eating Rileys easter chocolate :rofl: mmmm Kinder


----------



## Flueky88

CB, oh okay. I know I've seen the different names for drugs around the world and thought maybe. I seriously don't have to know that as my homebound people don't travel out of country but anyways. Oh, chocolate. DH mom bought us some chocolate bunnies. I always have Ghiradheli chocolates at the house. Gotta have just a little chocolate every day so I don't go overboard later.


----------



## TexasRider

Mmmmm kinder... Love that stuff! My daughter got like 3 boxes of the kinder chocolate sticks and man are they good! She only eats like half of one and then gives the other half to me lol 

Still waiting to O lol I hope it will be soon. Should have bd last night but I had a headache and wasn't feeling if. Gonna be back at it tonight though. We are in my window and I will be darned if we miss another day lol


----------



## Flueky88

Hey, Texas, I'm sure missing last night won't be a problem. I hope your headache stays away so you can have a good BD schedule.


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh i got these mini chocolate eggs that cadbury makes (they are solid chocolate, not the cream filled ones). The easter bunny gave a pack to des and i definitely ended up eating most of it...also his skittles...

I can't be trusted around candy. 

Dawww baby scans!!! Y'all are making me not want to wait until june. Although as i write that, it occurs to me that june is only two cycles away...ok now i'm nervous again. Baby desire subsided.

Guessed my friend's baby's gender by the skull theory which has been pretty accurate so far. Have y'all heard that one? It's the 12 week scan photo, the profile shot. a rounded forehead means boy and a slightly angled one suggests girl. Campn your is right on the edge...but i'd guess girl.


----------



## gigglebox

Bre your scan also looks kind of girly...but it's hard to say when they're further along.

Jez, are you testing again today? It's hard to jump to conclusions on viability with the cheaper tests...did you find any frer? Might give you a better idea about how thing are peogressing. Maybe make that dr's appt regardless. If your dr wanted you in there anyway, then yay! Early jump on preggo stuffs. If not, maybe you can get some clues as to why the eggos aren't sticking?


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, here's a nice thread for you :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ve-stories-slow-progression-happy-ending.html


----------



## JLM73

*Flueks*:plane: Nice cruising altitude :thumbup:

*Pacific* Hope you have an easy stomach day! 
Is your dad a blabber or are you keeping it from him for a separate surprise reveal?
:flower:

*Tex* I think you were fine with a night off, and hope your eggy pops the coop soon!

I slept like crap naturally- no sleep meds and benadryl doesn't do a thing for me and I took 75mg :wacko: Slept here and there but my dreams are always so active and vivid it's like being awake as well. Not really tired, and not needing or craving :coffee: either last many days:shrug: 
My poor coffee maker is like phew! Vacay time lol
I'll test in a bit as i last peed about 2am so only 6 hrs hold but I wanted to get my chart notated.
I'm still :plane: at 98.2/+ !!
With DS I avg 97.7 roughly the whole first week of BFP from 9dpo to 16dpo, then shifted to avg 98 up to the 8 wk mark -chart below. So hoping the higher temp means it's sticcckkkkkyyyyy!:bunny:
:-k Total side note- die hard Team Blue and in total crush mode on singer/musician Jack Garratt (UK artist) but I am kinda diggin Garratt as a possible first name as it isn't hugely common in US anymore.

OMG:sick: DS just woke himself up with 2 LARGE farts :rofl:
Going to POAS before he gasses me out lol


----------



## campn

Claire- I'm hope you'll do just fine! You've already done it before and usually second time deliveries go really fast and your recovery is better. Or here's to hoping since I'm on the same boat haha!!! My mom says the chubby ones slip out easier than the boney skinny babies. 

Flueky- YAY!!! I can't believe I'm 15 weeks it's so insane to think that in a little over a month I'd be half way done. The gender scan is not this Wednesday but the next Wednesday, I also have a regular ob appointment that day. 

Gigs- Thank you hun! Any updates on your ttc frontier!? 

J- I also slept so bad, ever since getting pregnant I wake up every single night around 4 am and struggle to fall back asleep :( I'm so pooped now. I love Garett for a boy name!


----------



## JLM73

*Flueks* I agree on the little baby thing! 
#1Son was 7lb5oz but every push his head came way down then when contraction stopped he slipped back in lol. The doc threatened forceps:shock:
I was 18 and in med school but didn't wanna go there- had an epidural but was soooo tired after 21 hrs labor. Also, they opted for a nurse to do the old "Elbow in your gut" maneuver to make him STAY down OMG that hurt so much worse than forceps as the top of belly near ribs was NOT numb!
DD was "sunny side up::roll: just my luck. Wanted to try natural and HELL noo!
The back labor pain from their skull against the sacrum area is Excruciating!
MUCH worse than my pain now. It literally felt like NO belly pain just DEEP spinal and pelvic pain and my F-ing spine literally felt as tho it was being pulled apart!
So that was an epidural as well, after getting to only 4cm. 
I even had the birth ball and the spiky back massage balls NOTHING worked.
She was 8lb6oz but had to be a forceps delivery as face up delivery, the skull can't rotate like the face downs do when they pass the pelvis...Was not painful compared to elbow thingy...praying I can VBA2c with a midwife at a birth center- anywhere but home as my mother the "retired nurse" has Zero compassion for people in pain and says dumb sh*t like "Hurts huh?? Yea this is what you get for wanting to have a baby!"
:saywhat: Apparently she missed Bedside Manner in Nursing School:rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I know the Cadbury eggs you are talking about. We got some from cvs last year after Easter when really cheap. They are pretty good. Yeah, I can't be trusted around candy either :rofl: I always have to grab something from a candy dish at work.

J, wow 75 mg is a lot of benadryl. I think I'd be passed out with that much. Sometimes it affects me and others not as much though. Thanks, I'm looking forward to seeing my CH tomorrow. I'm looking forward to your test :) your mom is so crazy and rude. Everything I've heard about her I'm sure she would say that.

Campn, I so need to put everyone's appts in my phone calendar. DH would be like, "wth?!" Hehe

C


----------



## JLM73

:-k
Not amused that the frer line was lighter this morning...
On another note the ClearBlue is darker
First Signal meh i see very faint pink but I know they aren't sensitive at all.
DS is also being rowdy and not listening to top it off he spilled a huge glass of chocolate milk all over my bed, which wouldn't have been there had he drank it after bugging me to make it AND stopped jumping around after being told for the 5th time:growlmad:
Some pics show certain test lines better but not sure after upload as they are all still light. Gonna wait a few days to test again as daily progress SUX and AF due today.
Won't even call this line porn...more like line erectile dysfunction lol


----------



## JLM73

Last set of pics
Oh and *Flueks* I have been on 50mg benadryl for months at a time for years now for chronic sinusitus- living with dog and kinda allergic lol, so 75 is nothing really. I still was up till 430+


----------



## Jezika

Hmm, I can still see lines, J, without even turning my screen brightness up, so that can't be a bad thing. What is your gut telling you? LOL @ line ED btw. I wouldn't go that far, though. Maybe line erotica.

Gigs - thanks for the link! Will check it out. So I did test again today (clearly two-day testing is off the table for both J and me) and I think it looks good. But now of course I'm onto worrying about the next thing - is my left boob almost pain free right now? And why don't I have nausea this morning? Honestly, someone sedate me for the next 8 months or till it's over. Might go out and search for FRERs. No way I'm paying $19 for a one-pack, though. And if they don't have them in the other pharmacy near me, game over. I'm too lazy to go elsewhere till tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-20.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## shaescott

Jez- beautiful progression!

J- I'll get right on the editing lol


----------



## shaescott

Forgot to post your smu tests I think so here they are


----------



## campn

Jez- Those tests are dark! I'd say stop worrying but I know I still worry even now! So worry a bit but try not to stress over it if that makes sense?


----------



## Jezika

Yeah, I do know what you mean. I can definitely not NOT worry, but I can certainly try to keep it under control. Probably starting with getting off these forums, stopping thinking about TTC and doing my work that's shamefully piling up! (With maybe a break to go find more FRERs... ahem).


----------



## campn

Jezika said:


> Yeah, I do know what you mean. I can definitely not NOT worry, but I can certainly try to keep it under control. Probably starting with getting off these forums, stopping thinking about TTC and doing my work that's shamefully piling up! (With maybe a break to go find more FRERs... ahem).

Forums and Google sometimes are the worst enemy cause usually people only ask about things that are worrying them. Distractions are good! The week they couldn't find a baby in the gestational sac was pretty horrible for me, I just kept expecting the worst news so I tried to keep myself occupied with something else (tv!) 

I know that you and your bean are gonna be just fine! :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Your bean is hunkered down Lady :rofl:
AWESOME progression for the timeframe!!! YAY sticky sticky:wohoo:

I can see my lines in person, just irritated that the ClearBlue is the one showing the most progress like last month :growlmad: These FRER are F-ing expensive, so they damn well should be the most sensitive!
I still feel preggers mentally- as in I still have the same positive feeling for this cycle I did right after meeting donor. I may just stick with ClearBlue as they have 2 for $6 with $2 off coupon, and are sure showing more than the damn frers!


----------



## Flueky88

J, I still see lines. I know it was a hold but still it's smu. So I wouldn't fret too much. Also ED :rofl: Yeah of the blue dyes I think CB is the best and cheaper than FRER.

Jez beautiful progression :) try not to stress much :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Tbh J, I am a little worried that the lines are still so light, especially with Jez's darkening lines. But maybe it's just a ninja bean?


----------



## shaescott




----------



## shaescott




----------



## campn

I'm with Flueke! I only tested with FMU cause that's the only pee I can trust very early on! Try saving your FRER for that. I hope it gets nice and dark for you ASAP. 

Also I decided I wanted a chubby newborn this time :p let's hope for no tears.


----------



## claireybell

Camps just seen your an Orange hehe :) what day is your scan next week?? 

J i can so see those lines on the tests! Hope that lil bean is nestling in ;)

Jez theres completely progression on your IC's, some other tests are loads more sensitive & so the lines will show darker, my bfp test line wasntbthe same colour as control line until couple days after period was due :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Hey clarity! I love seeing your posts you always have that super upbeat energy!

My scan is next Wednesday at 10:30 in the morning. My DS has been coming up to me and hugging me and telling me "I love you mommy!" And whenever he's got a snack he has to share with me, I'm just finding how sweet boys are over time, so whatever we get at the scan will be okay with me. He's been kissing my belly and saying "baby girl" so it's a girl guess for him!

How are you and your daughter!?? (Just want you to get used to hearing that!) any purchases yet!? Name ideas!?


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek*I used smu on yesterdays tests. The ones posted today were FMU at 9 am.
I am skipping tomorrow so will see what 48 hrs brings. Nothing I can do about it as I kinda believe in survival of the fittest. Once the :spermy: wins the battle to the egg, the emby has to do it's part to properly dig in. So I'm not concerned.
Also *Shae* I can't really compare to Jez - her ICs are much lower miu than what I am using ( FRER no longer claim 6-20miu). I am thinking I am only a few days into implant side of things, and I know from prior labs I'm not one of those ladies who routinely has hcg in her system, so I would have 0 before any implant:shrug:
Even in 2 days my hcg may still be low.
*Jez * find a FRER! I am being nosey LMAO. I would bet it's nice n dark considering where you started :winkwink:


----------



## Jezika

CB - It wasn't darker than control till a couple days after AF was due? AF was due 3-5 days ago (my cycles are 25-26 days long, though CP might've messed it up a bit). Today is CD31.

J - will see if I can get my hands on one later. So far I've done next to nothing all day - no work at all - so I probably shouldn't go out, but I'll try. I am The Procrastinatron.


----------



## shaescott

Jez, trust me I'm even more of a procrastinator!

J, ok then I won't worry :)


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* no worries, been a VERY lazy day here. It's been rainy all day ...few thunderstorms,,,Sun just peeking out a bit but I have been gaming with son, eating way too much and watching movies lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't remember any of my bfps ever being darker than control - and obsessive addict that I am, I peed on a lot of sticks... :D

I wouldn't worry about it ladies. A bfp is a bfp until proved otherwise.


----------



## claireybell

Jez your cp could very well of set you on a longer cycle, my friends first cycle after her mc was a 33 day one & usually shes a 28cd bang on! Given your ov day of cd16 & a 12-14day luteal your af would only be due about now or about 2 days ago, i think that lil shrimp is completely nestled & happy in there :hugs: 

Haha campn i try to happy & energised :) its weird saying 'daughter' lol! Aww Riley kept saying girl aswell & my friends lil boy did aswell & she had a girl, brotherly intuition for girly vibes i reckon :thumbup: although if it is another boy you will be just as blessed as boys are cuddly as esp at the moment aww bless your lil man :hugs: 

Names, hmm... Not alot more chat on names tbh but i think we'll def have the name Lara in there whether it be first or a middle name, ive still not buyed anything Lol! I probs start buying between 25-30 wks i expect, as it gets abit closer.. Although ive seen some ooober cute baby onesies in the Jools Oliver 'Little Bird' range <3


----------



## claireybell

I think i may be holding back on buying for 'girl' incase my next scan declares 'boy'.. A late winkle & sac developer Lol! Im sure this isnt the case but im just being silly & trying not to get girl hopes up ha ha


----------



## JLM73

Thx *M&S* and LOVE your birth discripts in siggy! Such variety!

This last 17 mo's I never once ordered ICs like I did with surro preg and DS...dunno why but I'd have def saved like $600 lol


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, yes tearing is bad. I really hate the sound it makes. I heard it during my OB rotation in school. It hurts to think of that sound. My teacher was always saying that if you are an OB nurse to massage the perineum to help prevent. As a student all we could do was watch. 

J, oh crap I forgot about that but still you are in early stages and slow progression when testing daily. So we will wait 2 more days :) :dust: my friend.

Jez, I'm a terrible procrastinator with some things. Others I can't sit still til their done :)


----------



## Jezika

CB - so three weeks till shoppingfest, then? And I hear a lot that boys are cuddly. Does that mean they're more cuddly than girl babies? It makes me imagine girl babies being like, "Yo, get the f&%! off me, woman" but clearly that's ridic.

M+S - I've also giggled at your signature before. Kudos.

J - Just for you, I went and got some FRERs. Mission successful. Can't believe that they want to charge $19 for one-pack and only $22.99 for a two-pack. Still extortionate either way. Anyway, soooo give me a hand here... like the proper keener I am, I saved up a cup of yummy pee from this morning in case I fancy testing with an FRER. I'm really tempted. HOWEVER, I was already pleased with my Wondfo line this morning, so would there be value in using one of the two FRERs on the same day? Don't get me wrong, if I had FRERs coming out of my ass I'd probably use them every six hours, but I don't want to run out of both Wondfos and FRERs in the next five days. So I'm thinking I test with an FRER tomorrow morning and not with Wondfo, then test with a Wondfo the next day, keep going with the Wondfos and test again with the final FRER at, like, the weekend, by which time I should be at the five-week mark. Then again, part of me definitely wants to blow an FRER today to (hopefully) see a beautiful line.
*WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK!?!?!?* I have five more Wondfos. I'm scared of running out, even though the health of this baby is clearly not dependent on my poas addiction.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

***Symptom freakout update***
Pain has been restored to left breast, resulting in a near-even distribution of tenderness across the set. Object of worry has now progressed to occasional twinges of pain in uterus. Fear level = 4/10.


----------



## claireybell

How long since you've last peed Jez? If couple hrs or so, that pee now will probs be better than this mornings.. :) 

Frer test DO IT lol

Sorry im a terrible poas aholic

Girls can be cuddly but less so thsn boys ive heard from all that have had both but im sure she'll be super snuggley with her Daddy :)


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I won't pressure you on that one :-k pretty sure the hcg breakdown is 50% per 24 hrs, but if kept cold it stays longer.
I can wait till morning for your beeee-U-teeee ful Line Porn:flasher: LOL


----------



## JLM73

:dohh:Gah I keep forgetting things I meant to say!

I realize my frer line is light as sh*t and the CB has def darkened, but would a CB weeks work for me now??
I mean the 1-2 is supposed to be from time of conception and I would be due AF today:shrug:
Cervix is High Closed and Soft


----------



## Flueky88

Jez :rofl: you cracked me up. You are so witty. I'm glad your boobies soreness is evened out. Also, I would use FRER tomorrow fmu, then wondfos and save FRER last like you said.


----------



## claireybell

Perineum tear.. :argh: 

I really want another csection


----------



## Flueky88

J, hmmm, tough call. I found my instructions are they say sensitivity is 25. So I would hold off for now. I think you would get a false negative right now.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks - You guys crack ME up. Also, sometimes I make sneaky little jokes that **I** find hilarious but that make people around me just look at me blankly.

Cb - Ouchhhh! Right now? Why? Why!? (ETA: Maybe you didn't mean right now, but what you're afraid of happening again. Right, that makes more sense. I honestly thought you meant right now). Great choice of emoji btw. And I peed a couple of hours ago, but I've been drinking lots of water and also ate two giant bowls of squash soup that I made, so I fear it would be fairly diluted.

J - that's good to know re: the HCG breakdown. The pee's been sittin' around waiting to be picked up at the disco for over 7 hours now, so I'll probably discard it lest it compromise the integrity of my diamond-encrusted FRER. I think I'll do what Flueks said and wait till tomorrow, but use SMU like I did with the others. Btw, I have no idea about the ClearBlue date predictor thingies. Tbh they scare me. Also, good choice of line porn emoji. Not that I'm the emoji judge.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My perineum got stretched to shit and stayed that way - I'd have rather it tore and got stitched back up in something resembling what I had before! Nathaniel has a lot to answer for, wee ratbag... 14 stitches up my vajayjay and none on the outside, I ended up too tight at one bit and with flaps I never had in others :haha: All cos he thought he was Superman and came out with his arm first.

I'm glad my siggy amuses. I cried bitter tears writing the first bit five years ago, but was ok on the others - and can't bring myself to alter it now other than adding Ella's details and deleting her 'baby should be here by now' ticker.

I'm thinking next time round I want an epidural because it's about the only thing I haven't tried yet :haha: so just to collect the full set, y'know?


----------



## JLM73

I've had 2 epidurals- they rock lol. I recall them telling me "OH! That was a BIG contraction!" I was like :huh:"Oh,was it?" as I was flipping the remote channels :rofl:
They even had to come wake me up and say Time to Push hun! LOL

Also I had 2 episiotomies- I thought they would hurt after, but it wasn't there it was the hemmorrhoids from pushing OW!

*Flu*:-k Now I am wondering if they just say that on the CB weeks instructs to prevent lawsuits lol.
Cuz surely NOT everyone is 25 miu at the 1-2 week from concept! I mean 1 week since?? That would be a late implanter so hmmm....I feel a challenge now LOL


----------



## campn

I must have gotten lucky cause I didn't tear with DS, I had a graze though and that was painful enough. 

Jez- I'd take the FRER tomorrow FMU, since today's line was pretty awesome you'd probably get an even darker line tomorrow and satisfy that poas thirst for tomorrow! 

It really depends I know some girls prefer their daddies and some prefer their mommies, When I was little I didn't like my mom at all honestly cause she would punish me pretty severely, while my dad would just cuddle and play and probably spoil me rotten. I was his little pal and every morning when he leaves for work I'd give him 5 kisses. Forehead, nose, right cheek, left cheek and chin. :happydance: when I got older I preferred my mom, now I like both equally! 

Most kids do prefer their mommies though cause mom is usually the main caregiver even if she works full time outside the home. There's nothing like a mum's hug when you're sick.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I screamed, and cried and kicked and threw a full-blown hissy fit including shouting 'that's fine, I'll just lie here and die from the pain unless you cut him the fuck out of me!' to try and get an epi the first time round. Apparently I had contra-indications and was only allowed two paracetamol. Then HE had contra-indications and his heart stopped and funnily enough they were happy to make with the scalpels then and I got a full spinal block. Bliss.

Nat, I was determined that what I'd gone through the first time was abnormal. I was fully dilated by the time I bothered with any gas and air and got in the pool. The mind is a powerful thing. Shame it can't make stitches and infection heal any faster :wacko:

Ella, for whatever reason I decided I didn't want G&A (why?! It's wonderful!!) and ended up with pethidine which would also have been fricking amazing if I didn't have to push a darn baby out in the middle of my tripping. Recovery was by far the easiest with her though.


----------



## campn

I've a question for the Brit ladies here, are epidural usually not the regular thing? Can you get one? Cause all the birth stories I read they mention gas and air.


----------



## M&S+Bump

And as for boys and girls, I have two who glance at me coming back home and go 'oh, hi mum' then go back to their video game, and call me 'daddy, eer, mummy' whenever they need anything... and one who waits at the window for me coming home and runs up to jump on me as soon as I'm in. It's very much girls v boys in this household. My husband is the main stay at home parent though - I get up through the night but he does mornings and only works part-time.


----------



## M&S+Bump

You can defo get an epidural here, they're just a bit more reluctant to dole them out I guess. Most people I know have had one. I couldn't get one when I wanted because there was a serious infection present, which I didn't really grasp at the time or for a while afterwards. With Nat, I genuinely didn't need or want one - there was no pain until I was in the pool and way beyond any pain relief options. Ella, I said I want an epi if I haven't progressed at the next check - we were admitted at midnight at 4cm, by 5am I was knackered and hadn't dilated any further so got pethidine for a rest - was fully dilated half an hour later and she was born at 6am! 

Next time, I'm gonna play on the fourth baby, gonna go quick thing and get all the drugs I can get my hands on. Not because it hurts that bad, but because I really love the good opiates :haha:


----------



## JLM73

My boys super huggy lovey. Daughter mega daddys girl as I was the only one keeping rules and he just wanted to say yes to everything for her so that caused issues with us.
Now that she a young lady she is a very cool silly artsy computer kid and we have a great time whenever she visits.

Older son is the same- we are all foodie, artsy gamers LOL.
Lil son is DEF in gamer mode we have been on mario allllll day gahhh!
And he is also the button pusher and boundary tester so he has been getting lectured alllll day as well grrr.

He has been in rare form lately, but I know it happens after every 4 day visit with his father bcuz he has NEVER listened to his father and that family ( including ex MIL) thinks it's "funny" to fart and make each other smell it :growlmad: or burp as loud as possible at someone and not say excuse me etc which I LOATHE.
I always got on ex hubs for how rude crass and immature that was so he stopped during our marriage which tells me DUH he obvi can teach our son correctly, but now he is back at it, and I correct DS about it EVERY time. Unacceptable to me, sorry.


----------



## Jezika

LOL @ the opiates. I mean, what other time can you get your hands on top-shelf, socially-sanctioned drugs? Kudos to you.


----------



## Jezika

Guys, this cat has some mad skills. After seeing this, my two will be homeless by end of day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeoT66v4EHg


----------



## campn

When I got admitted I was 4 cms and right away I requested an epidural cause I've heard horror stories of the anesthesiologist being caught in a c-section or progressing too fast with no time to get one. This time the hospital I'm delivering at is a very busy hospital so I really hope I get an epidural just in time cause I just couldn't deal with the pain and my blood pressure spiked because of it.


----------



## Flueky88

It's really funny, I want a baby badly but birth frightens me so much. There were 2 births I witnessed in OB and both of them they nearly lost the baby. It was terrifying. I'm also a total wimp with pain. But I don't need to worry until I actually get preggo. 

Jez, it's really awesome to see what some animals can do. Also, yeah sometimes I make jokes that I find hilarious and DH is all "....*tumbleweed blows through*....okaaay."


----------



## campn

Flueky- For some reason I was more worried with after the baby comes out, like tearing or getting stitches part for some reason terrorized me. I actually cried and screamed pretty hard at the "pushing part" as I could still feel everything happening, DH said my face was bright purple and I kept saying "I can't do it! I can't do it!" Then suddenly I felt a huge relief. He was out and I didn't even notice.


----------



## Flueky88

That makes me feel better, thank you campn. I'll need you to remind me whenever I get close to labor :hugs: I couldn't imagine not realizing baby was out but I know it's intense. Was DH really good with you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi loves! 

I can't keep up with you ladies today. I've been busy with a work outing today but I'm here now! All I can remember is Jez 

Jez- That's line progression is looking amazing girl!

Afm- last day of clomid today! Woot woot! And I was worried about cm as I've read it can dry you up. But I have more creamy cm than I've ever had. Glad I bought some preseed to use this month. 
I have been super positive about this cycle and in trying to keep it up. 
I'll know in less than 2 weeks (most likely in one)if I ovulated!


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I think you are quite hilarious lol. I laugh at the phrasing in all your posts!

Just made some Ramen noodles and DS who never wants anything eats over half the bowl:huh: off to make more now:munch: alll day today!
Gah good thing I don't live where you get snowed in, I'd be a heifer for sure!

I don't think anyone should have to suffer labor- it can be a killer.
I have described it as having a butcher knife slowly driven into your stomach over a minutes time, KNOWING it will happen again and again every few mins for hours to come. Or getting the WORST charlie horse cramp ever OVER and over every few mins for hourrrrrrs! (not with an epidural tho lol)
I did make it to a "lip" 9.5cm with DS natura;l- just read some old mid-wifery books from the hippie lady and #1 midwife Ina May Gaskin-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ina_May_Gaskin
and I felt so empowered I did it! But DS had a double cord looped on neck and HR plummeted to 40's so emerg c sect with full knock out grrrrr!
SO I hope I can finally experience it this time.


----------



## campn

Flueky- You will do just fine I'm sure! Just ask for the epi right away! :p 
I definitely recommend using a birthing ball starting 35 weeks or earlier, I think that helped make my labor so fast since my baby got very low and in a very good position in my pelvis. 

Green- I've no doubt I'll be seeing a BFP from you here in a few weeks. Christmas baby!?? 

I'm watching one born every minute, DS joined me lol I'm trying to explain things to him in a simple way since he's going to notice mommy changing belly and everything.


----------



## JLM73

I used to love that show A Baby story where they follow a couple from right before labor during and right after omg I get teary lol But nice seeing so many diff experiences.

*Fluek* As a medic the ONLY call I ever wanted was to deliver a baby. I would show up and contractions would STOP! LOL I was the anti- pitocin :rofl:
I FINALLY got one just before leaving to work in ER and I had to climb thru a high window after removing the glass, and be hoisted up into it , coming down directly over the lady- who was naked in bed and crowning!?! She was still on the damn phone!! I was like ummm you have a baby coming out HANG UP!
She was all calm and just grimaced here and there WTF?? 
Yes Please- I'll take that labor pain lol.

My idiot partner forgot the ONE thing we needed the Birth kit :dohh:
SO I had babies head in gloved hand within a minute, and she mom just layed there while I waited on a contraction LOL Finally I was like ummm Just push and she slid right out hehe.
Was a great experience. I always wanted to be an OB but they have crazy scheds.

Anyhoo my point was - Even in L&D I saw women slide babies out with little drama while other screamed like banshees with an axe murderer in the room :shock:
Asian ladies were sooo petite but QUIET!? 
An older nurse said it's a cultural thing not to complain much:shrug:
F that LOL


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where can we watch one born every minute? I can never find it. 

Campn- I would love nothing more than a Christmas baby. It's my absolute favorite holiday. Buying people things is so much fun for me. If I had thousands of dollars to spare id go all out! Seeing people's reactions to presents is amazing. DH isn't a huge fan because of his dad passing away. The holidays make him miss him but he's gotten so much better and I think having a Christmas baby he would love. 
Now that j have my heart set on a Christmas baby... Hahaha


----------



## Flueky88

Hi, greenie, og I understand it's really hard sometimes to keep up. I'm so excited for you. I have a really good feeling for you :)

J, I haven't had raven noodles in ages. Now I really want some. I'm feeling a bit piggy at the moment. So I'll refrain today. Maybe lunch tomorrow though :) I'm so glad we don't do OB in home health. Just not my nursing thing. Plus I feel like everyone would go into labor in the middle of the night when I'm on call. Those leaking catheters are bad enough at 2 a.m. DH has already said we can't go anywhere after so many weeks as we are already 40 minutes away from hospital my OB GYN office services at. I would be the one to forget something, I'm a bit scatter brained. 

Campn I think that's a good ideal. I'll have to research this birthing ball. I definitely want to make things easier!! Have you felt better today?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've heard great things about the birthing ball! 
What about the thing I can't remember the name of... It's the huge body pillow thing to help you get some sleep at night??


----------



## campn

J- Did you see that scene from friends with Rachel in labor and then the Chinese girl comes in almost humming during her contractions!? I'd be so pissed hehe! 

Green- It's a British show so I don't think our cable airs it, but I found it on YouTube! There was a story about a preemie that was born at 22 weeks and died after so I may have to stop watching until I have the baby cause I don't think I can handle seeing that right now with my sister's complications and being pregnant myself. 

Flueky- I feel normal! I may never eat lamb again though :p but I was able to vacuum our entire house so that's something. How are you feeling!? Any TWW symptoms!?

That pillow is called pregnancy pillow! There many brands and types. I bought one with DS but barely used it cause I felt like it was a fence for me around my bed, like I wanna get out and I can't! I may use it this time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww Campn I couldn't watching it while pregnant and seeing those things. How's your sister doing?

I asked about the pillow because I can't stand my legs touching while I sleep. I sleep oh my stomach with my legs spread way apart... And on my side it's so uncomfortable with my legs touching, weird I know. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Greeeenie I like your new profile pic :). Congrats on wrapping up the clomid! FXed this cycle

As for birthing balls... No experience soooo I can't anything

Ummmm I only got through one page lol

Sorry I disappeared. So much junk to do ><. Bright side, I feel like this last period was normal! It was not insanely painful AND it lasted more than 36 hours so I am really hoping that means my body is healed.


----------



## DobbyForever

P.S. Daaaaaaamn Jez lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Waiiiiiit AND Jez is pregnant? Ahhhh I missed so much!!! Congrats girly


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay dobs!! So glad your body is figuring it out. No idea where you're at with it but I'm hoping you get back on the Ttc bus. <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Greenie. Not on the ttc bus not for lack of trying lol

Also brea gorgeous baby scan pic


----------



## campn

Green- Hehe every one has their own weird thing when it comes to sleep! I've to sleep in pitch black darkness, I even cover the internet router cause I can't take the light coming out of it. 

Dobby- Glad you stopped to say hi! I know we are such a chatty bunch but it's good for me to talk to other grown ups not just 3 year old boys :p

I can't believe we are almost at a 1000 pages!


----------



## DobbyForever

Howdy!

Noticed your ticker says her, don't tell me I missed your gender announcement too!!!


----------



## Jezika

Thanks Dobs. Still early days so still in the anxious, compulsive poas phase. Glad to hear AF is lookin' respectable this cycle and hope things are okay with you and SO <3


----------



## campn

Dobby- You didn't! We find out next Wednesday! I think tickers and pregnancy updates alternate he/she every other week to make it feel real. I didn't even notice it said "her"! 

Oh I forgot to answer, my sister is doing okay, she's 20 weeks now and already picked a first name for her boy. I think I pray for her and her baby more than myself. I just wish she'd be 40 weeks like ASAP already!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah well I would say put the tests away but God knows I don't take my own advice lol. Are you thinking of getting blood work done to ease your mind or are you just gonna tough it out and wait for the first prenatal?

Also forgot to say yeah Camps it is crazy we are almost to 1k pages! And yay for your sister! So cute you two are having your bubbles so close to each other :). And yay for not missing the announcement


----------



## DobbyForever

SO and I are really good but it'd be better if we could ttc. He has an interview for a new job so once they officially hire him things might look up in the ttc talks. He knows now I am not on anything nor intend to be so he is sex at his own risk haha


----------



## Jezika

That's sounding really promising, Dobs, I'm so glad. Hopefully this is the start of a more positive and stable phase for you guys that'll make the TTC convo follow natural suit. As for bloods, I'm kind of scared to tempt fate by booking an appt, so I'm being avoidant. Plus doc said let her know around two weeks after finding out. I think it would be harder for me to go through a CP after going to the effort of getting several bloods done, and waiting for the results would have me proper anxious too. At least ICs only make me wait a couple mins. I think I'll end up calling her next week if all is well and booking for April 11th as Mondays are the only days she's in that I can do. I feel this coming Monday would be too soon.


----------



## campn

Jez- Hehe you're so cute! I'm from Egypt originally and over there doing something in advance or to prepare is considered good luck as you're acting out of faith/confidence! 

There are sayings like "do it and it'll go to you" or something along those lines. That said I didn't do blood until almost 6 weeks when the OB ordered them as they couldn't find a baby, so there def not a need and you've test and as long as those keep getting darker and darker that's a good sign.

Dobby- I'm so glad you have that new understanding, I get that he's going through a hard time but you also did and your needs should be also met! I hope this time he comes around!


----------



## JLM73

*DOBSTERRRR!*:friends:
Luv ya miss ya! SO glad you sound Up and happy and the bod is doing her thing!
Hope your dude gets the job pronto!

I'm bored and thus I tinker lol. Was just so over looking at the zillion test cases on my bathroom counter, I opened em all and Stuck the strips down:dohh: NO idea whay I didn't do that from the start gah!
I'm :jo: what can I say- slower on the uptake :haha:

Late night line semi progress (stagnation lol) Porn
*Clear Blue has been most noticeable*


----------



## JLM73

*First Signal ystrdy was best*

*FRER scattered faint lines*


----------



## pacificlove

Discovered that the raccoons found my ducks last night, so spent the majority of my day fixing their night enclosure so hopefully the coons stay out.. That's my bad news for the day...

I did go get my blood taken for the prenatal work up this morning. Apparently some of these tests will take 7-10 days for results! Say what?!

My parents are here for 2 nights now and mom was bugging me about telling dad. Ha-ha, apparently she wants someone she can talk to about this too. I was planning on telling dad when we announce..


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* I hope you didn't lose anyone! I know they love eggs and can be quite viscious after anything small :(
Can you add Hot wire across the areas they came in?
They are smart buggers so once a meal spot always one until they have a bad experience. Perhaps a flock safe farm breed? The dog would def run that bugger out fast and will smell them coming as well as mark the area to dissuade them.


----------



## shaescott

Green- I watch some "One Born Every Minute" on the Lifetime app for free. Some shows need a sign in but that one doesn't. 
Dobs- So glad to hear you're doing ok! 
J- I will start editing!


----------



## shaescott




----------



## Flueky88

Campn, no symptoms yet, but it would only be progesterone so I'm not upset. I've been reminding myself that even if I don't get my bfp my body is regular now and I have good chances now. It's so hard to eat something that you got sick with. I will never again eat strawberry poptarts. I'm glad to hear you sis is doing well at the moment. I will pray for her and all the preggo ladies. I will for us trying to be preggo ladies :) I like that saying "do it and it'll go to you"

Dobby, so glad to hear AF is straightening out. Also, I really hope job interview goes great for SO. I know his job stresses him out to the max so a change of pace would be good I think. :hugs:

Greenie, my hubby hates his knees touching. I really hate my heels on the bed while on my back. It's too much pressure :(

Pacific Oh no. I hope they didn't get any! I agree with J get a dog to guard them. Coons are very smart animals. 

J, I'm looking forward to your line porn on Thursday. 

Jez, I understand feeling apprehensive about the appt, but I still have really good sticky vibes from you. 

AFM, CHs baby ;)


----------



## shaescott

So today I'm giving blood. I last gave blood about 6 months ago. I thought the mark was gone but after looking carefully I found it. That frickin needle isn't a goddamn needle, it's a frickin catheter or some shit, you can see the hole in it that the blood goes through!!!! It's huge!!!!
Anyway, here's my blood donation scar. 

On the bright side, I'm B+, so I don't have to worry about SO's A+ blood killing our future baby in the womb (which could happen if I was B-). My mom is AB and my dad is O, not sure about the positives or negatives there lol. But I could've been either A or B.


----------



## shaescott

This is exactly how I remember seeing it! Thanks google images! Spoiler thingy for those afraid of needles. 

Spoiler


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> I've a question for the Brit ladies here, are epidural usually not the regular thing? Can you get one? Cause all the birth stories I read they mention gas and air.

apart from gas & air i think Epidural is probs the most common form of pain relief for Labours in UK, they only usually give a Spinal block if its a planned section as its pain relief drugs injected in rather than the needle like an epidural, i had a spinal with Rilay as he was a planned section & i think after 2 hours i could suddenly feel my toe lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Dobs! Fingers crossed for SO, and that the job is what he needs to ease his fears. So i guess you're not breaking up? What happened? 

Shae, you can always request a butterfly needle and they have to comply. Good for you giving blood! I wish i could :( i have Lyme disease and certainly don't want to transfer that to anyone. 

Jez, you line is looking amazing! Symptoms are so different for everyone. Seriously, if i didn't have ultrasounds and missing periods i would have never known until my belly showed up.


----------



## claireybell

arhhh at work & busy, my pc 'quota' time keeps running out gr!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae way to go on donation. I always wished I could but I am unable to because of being in Germany in late 80s, early 90s. So I may have dormant creutzfeldtJakob disease. I don't think I do but ya know they won't let me. I don't know my blood type my pcp said they'd check it once I'm pregnant.

Gigs,how are you doing this week,


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- hm that's odd. My SO got Lyme when he was a kid and he still donates blood...


----------



## shaescott




----------



## Jezika

Gonna post this and run 'cause I'm rushing around and will be gone till the evening:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-21.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mrs.green2015

Beautiful Jez! Congrats!


----------



## shaescott

Beautiful line Jez!

Flueks, there were like 2 whole pages on that Jakob's disease thing telling you that you can't donate lol like whoa...


----------



## dawnky1983

Jez that line is fabulous!! Superglue bean!!!x


----------



## shaescott

Just realized I'm 14 dpo when I was sitting with my legs spread and smelled period. I get a period-like scent just before my period starts. I could be wrong, it might just be regular vag scent, but I smell my vag scent all the time and this made me check my dpo... I'll have to go to the bathroom and see if I'm starting yet or not. Currently sitting post-donation and feeling crappy.


----------



## campn

Jez- I *think* you're pregnant!!! :haha:


----------



## FutureMrs

Congratulations Jez!!!! What a beautiful line :)


----------



## claireybell

aww Jez super dooper Frer line there :thumbup: congratuals x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I don't think you ovulated. I could be very very wrong and I'm no expert but it's just my opinion.


----------



## shaescott

Green- I'm pretty sure I did. If I ovulated, I'm 14dpo, and I checked just now and I had a teeny bit of blood in my CM.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Awesome on donating. I went to a few months back but they said iron was a bit low which makes NO sense as I take prenatals EVERYday, but likely read wrong because I had taken aspirin within 2 days, which thins the blood bleh.
Also I donated alot when younger and even applied to see if I matched a child in need of bone marrow transplant years ago- They were having a very hard time finding a match- I wasn't the one sadly but after all that I am def AB+:dance: Universal Receiver Baby!!!
They did say they like AB donations tho to save using O when possible in hosp, but every blood run I ever did in L&D ( pts bleeding in c sects needed them) I only ever got A, B or O in the cooler:shrug:

*JEZ* Yea Baby!!!! Now THAT is a sticky bun:happydance: Like the control!!!!!
Goes to show it def takes ppl diff amounts of time to darken:thumbup:

*Gigs* ditto USs missed AF and tests lol. Knock on my wooden desk I have never been sick when preggo. Tho I did get put on a strong BC pill before DD was born that made me soooo :sick: every morning- Demulen? ugh soo awful. Would have to pull off highway , open the door and fertilize the grass :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Jez beautiful :bfp: no chemical this time :)

Shae, it's really hard to tell because the hormones pumped out of the IUD can make things crazy because you aren't having the normal balance of things. Hope you period starts so you can relax knowing you aren't preggo :hugs: feel better soon. Donating blood is an excuse for juice and cookies yummy :)

Campn, :rofl: you cracked me up today :)


----------



## Flueky88

J, I had a friend get sick from the pill so they put her on a different one. I always popped them regardless of food. I accidently took 2 one day and called the pharmacy about what to do. How's your temp today, still sky high?


----------



## campn

Shae- I see green's point since your temperatures seem very erratic, but I only see this month's chart so maybe that's your "normal"?


----------



## JLM73

*FluekFluek*:blush: You caught me lol
I try to ALWAYS update FF before posting- totally forgot:rofl:

Updated now doing a little zigzag thing like it did with DS.
You are soaring:plane:!!


----------



## Flueky88

J, I used to not understand charting but I love it now. I think it's so interesting. Sometimes I think it would be really awesome to work with a fertility specialist now. Your temps are still high just small zigzags :) oh I'm eating ramen for lunch now, I blame you :rofl: I kid of course ;) 

I'm hoping my soaring temps mean my egg was fertilized. I feel (intuition) like it was, now for my uterus to cooperate


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fluke- have a talk with your uterus! This needs to be a sticky bean. 

J- looking at last month 15dpo=temp drop of doom? I'm hoping it stays super high for you.


----------



## campn

Flu- Your chart is beaitiful! So is yours J! Can it even get higher than that!?? 

I remember when I started charting in August I was like what is crosshairs!???


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies, im in my 2 hours of normalness so catching up (so sick all day then I get a random hour or 2 of feeling good again, just to remind me of what im missing) try to devour as much food as I can in that time lol

JEZ- yay! Super dark FRER, I think most chems don't tend to get very dark, so I'd say u can start to relax! X

CAMPN- omg a week today until you know! Im
So excited for you! Still hVe the boy vibes, are u swaying more to one gender than the other? Loved what u said about the positive attitude, and that it wasn't attempting fate, but sending out positibe vibes to make
It become reality! 

Dobs- hello  glad you popped in, and glad things are good with ur SO x 

JLM73- omg ur scar story amazed me! I can understand you'd feel different when it's on ur body, but it's such a cool story! Battle scar before u were even officialy born! X

CB- can I ask why ur feeling elective section this time? X

FLEUK- I have a good feeling about u this month, ur Deffo my one to watch for a bfp x 

AFM- think I found heartbeat again today, would u mind taking a listen? Counting down the days till im past 12w so hopefully sickness passes, all I keep thinking is I should be 11w today it that scan didn't put me back! Lol im not bitter I swear x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

https://youtu.be/0BYMdAyGqec

Heart beat vid x


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I think I will have a talk with my uterus very soon. I really hope we both get sticky beans. You've gone through so much, it's just fair. I know life isn't fair but still. We need a bunch of bfps :) (this goes for you too, J and dawnky) gigs when you start ttc again.

Thanks campn, I think I had to ask what CHs were too. One more week :) til your scan!

Keep, I don't mind you posting again. I hope you are right. I'm trying to remain more calm and relaxed this tww. I'm looking forward to your next appt. When is it again?


----------



## Flueky88

Keep definitely baby heartbeat. Sounds lovely. Hearing that is absolutely amazing :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Flueky! I know life isn't fair and I used to keep thinking that. And thinking "I don't understand why this is happening to me. We did everything right?" I just couldn't understand! But I've changed my thinking. And I've become a huge believe in everything happens for a reason. And the reason I've decided we lost our baby is because DHs dad died a few years ago and never met any of his grandkids (he has 4 now) and this one was meant to go up and keep grandpa company. DH just told me a million times after it happened (it'll be ok. My dads holding him right now) 


Alright now I'm balling! I'm so much more emotional lately. I'm thinking maybe clomid did it. And if it didn't I'm still blaming it. Haha


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie :hugs: that's so beautiful what your husband said. Pass the kleenex please. I try to remind myself that when it is a sticky bean for me, it'll be the perfect baby I was meant to have. Oh and blame it on the clomid all you want ;)


----------



## JLM73

*Keeper* Thx lol. Yea I could never really be girly and fear getting scarred since I got one before my first breath even!
LOVELY vid!!!!

*Anti-Campn* This is the highest chart I have had in 17 months Sure hoping it means it will turn out Positively!

*GreenBean* Thx. I had to go look at my old chart to see what you meant:dohh: lol
I hope it's getting stickier by the minute!:af: officially a day late.

*Fluekmeister* I hope you are right, so far so good.
And I DO think your temp went even higher due to :spermy: all up in there! A Gladiator one LOL

So ladies you know I am the Mad Scientist of the board.:wohoo:
I had already decided to use a CB weeks this morning to see not so much what the test said, but rather how the LINES inside looked, since they have 2 strips that detect HCG in there,
See here:https://www.ovusoft.com/forums/t/2818.aspx
Sooooo. Pics below of my "Not Pregnant" and The Frer and First Sig that I did to compare to what cb Weeks found- since it detects high and low hcg.
You can see I had SUPER concentrated urine- purposely peed at 5 am, went back to bed and held until NOON:thumbup:
I have been crampy since last night, and I don't cramp with AF so thinking I am the victim ( and prize winner:xmas10:) of a Late Implant!
For the record there are super faint lines on FRER and First Sig, but the CB wks picked up faint hcg on both strips as well:dance:
Hope it is creepign UP and not the other way:wacko:


----------



## Flueky88

J, I'm glad you think so. BNB seriously fudged the pics up. But I do see a line on FRER. I do believe you are right as in a late implanter.


----------



## JLM73

*:growlmad* UGH:brat: :hissy:
And JUST as I read conflicting from CB stating NO hcg lines if 0, and then it depends on the SHADE of blue as to hcg level??? 
the :witch: came to set me straight on which verdict was correct grrrr
Scratch cycle 17...
Gonna take DS to park and sweat out my aggravation in the garden:sadangel:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I really really hope it's a late implant! 
I was trying to find online what negative clear blue weeks looks like. But I can't see any. Those lines are obvious but blue dye- it scares me. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry J!! 
Is there anything you can try to up your chances?

I'd probably be giving that little mobster a ride by now to up any and all chances!


----------



## campn

I had to close Facebook wow with all the politics things going on, attacks everywhere it's such a hostile and negative place. Anything you say will be taken in the wrong way. Why are people so mean online!? 

Keeps- beautiful heartbeat!! I'm really glad I got a Doppler cause every time I worry I use it and it calms my nerves. They say it shouldn't be the only way to check on baby once you start feeling lots of movements as it can be deceiving and I didn't know that so thought I'd share with everyone! Sometimes the baby could be in distress but the heartbeat will still be fine so counting kicks is important later on. Me and DH want a girl but would still be happy with a boy, it'd be nice for DS to get a brother who he can play with! 

Green- I'm a believer in hard ttc = easy baby! Life needs a way to balance it self somehow right!? I'm sorry you're feeling emotional today you must be on your way to ovulation! Your DH is right! I'm a believer in angels watching over us, and medically speaking the baby you lost will genetically always be a part of your DNA. Their fetal cells end up all over your body. 

Flu- I think it's also your turn! You're always so calm and positive and I know I threw fits every cycle I didn't get a BFP but instead you've been strong and gentle about it all. Good things come to those who wait! 

J- I see lines on all your tests! Mean digi!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I had no idea about the dna thing. That makes me heart smile so much. Thanks love!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies I would love to join you all!

I'm currently 7dpo in my very last tww before moving onto IVF..... Aaaahhhhh this is by far the longest tww I've had so far. All the chatter & socializing on here will definitely help pass the time :).

J I definitely saw your faint lines, such an interesting article on how Clearblue works. Sorry that it didn't work out, again. You have my sympathy hun. xx

I have never even used a FRER or Clearblue in all these years lol I just keep thinking it's going to be bfn anyway so I'd rather use the money to buy myself a treat when AF arrives :haha:. But watch this space after IVF!! 

Campn I haven't been on facebook in years, you just gave me one more reason to stay away. Jeez I agree people will say just about anything online that they will never say irl. 

Hi Mrsgreen!! Sorry to see that the clomid is giving you a hard time, (told ya so lol) I hope it is ALL worth it and you get your forever baby really soon. What a nice thing of your husband to say. The movie "Heaven is for real" deals with a real life story where a little boy had an out of body experience while clinically dead (he was revived and survived though) and met his grandfather & sister in heaven. The sister was a baby whom his mom had miscarried (he was never told about the mc). I choose to believe that it really did/does happen. xx

Flueky - how long have you been ttc? Love those temps!


----------



## shaescott

J- I knew that the CB gave you lines even if you weren't pregnant. Did AF arrive, is that what you're saying? I'm so sorry, you were so sure about this cycle too...


----------



## gigglebox

Great line Jez!!! Woohoo!

Shae, I still test positive for lyme and am symptomatic. They don't ask, but it lives in the blood, and i don't want to give it to anyone, especially since mine seems to be not only chronic but unresponsive to treatment (i did a PIC line for a whole month, injecting myself with antibiotics daily--still have it). 

J, oh no! Grrr wish I knew what to do to help. Is there anything natural to do to improve egg quality?

Duck egg update...a retail store wants to try stocking them :) 

Someone asked how i was...I'm ok. Struggling with this weight loss crap. In 3 weeks i only lost 5 lbs, then in the 4th week i injured my back as well as had family visit, so eat poorly, and yesterday i had gained .8lbs for that week. I weighed again this morning and i'm up another pound...??? So discouraging.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- try not to weigh yourself more than once a week. Weight fluctuates so much day to day! Keep your head up girl. Thinking of you. 

Fern- hello! Your were right! I definitely have stmptoms but not as bad as I thought I would have them.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks Flueky! I know life isn't fair and I used to keep thinking that. And thinking "I don't understand why this is happening to me. We did everything right?" I just couldn't understand! But I've changed my thinking. And I've become a huge believe in everything happens for a reason. And the reason I've decided we lost our baby is because DHs dad died a few years ago and never met any of his grandkids (he has 4 now) and this one was meant to go up and keep grandpa company. DH just told me a million times after it happened (it'll be ok. My dads holding him right now)
> 
> 
> Alright now I'm balling! I'm so much more emotional lately. I'm thinking maybe clomid did it. And if it didn't I'm still blaming it. Haha

Ah MrsG this had made me completely teary up for you, big hugs my sweet :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- no idea if there's any truth to this but I found similar stuff on multiple websites?

https://fertility.ca/eggs/improve-egg-quality/


----------



## claireybell

Gigs fantastic news on more local egg orders :thumbup: 

Sorry your feeling down hun, dont weigh yourself odd days here & there, do it weekly :hugs: dont be so hard on yourself as you injured yourself.. X


----------



## campn

Gigs- I think 5 lbs in 3 weeks is amazing, also I don't believe that the scale can measure how toned your body is so my one judge is "do my clothes fit better!?" Don't let it discourage you as hard as that sounds, your body is figuring it out. 

So keep you made me bust out the Doppler. That baby is always in the same spot by my left side, that's where I find the heartbeat every time, flutters, my implantation cramps. Which is funny since I ovulated on the right side. Apparently those embryos implant wherever they feel like it! I'm 28 and second time pregnant and still learning. Wow.


----------



## claireybell

They say that babies snuggle into the placenta, its warm & snughley & they see as it as their comfort blanket :hugs: bubs must love to snuggle on you that side hehe


----------



## shaescott

Campn awww. I'm voting girl btw. 

J I'm so sorry this is happening to you. I definitely think it's worth looking into ways to improve egg quality. Unfortunately your age probably isn't helping you out :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy reply lol 

Greenie that is so sweet! Biggest hugs to you

Fern, got my fxed for you!

J, sorry af showed :(

Gigs yay for the duck success lately!!!

Keeps lovely heartbeat!

Flueks hopes your uterus gets the memo to cooperate.


----------



## shaescott

Ok, so here's why I think I ovulated despite my erratic temps. 



I have a clear consistent temp rise CD 17, indicating O on CD 16, as well as fertile CM and a high cervix. Yes, I had more fertile CM and cervix a few days later, but that sometimes happens to me during the luteal phase. And, I am spotting today, at 14dpo if I ovulated. The temp rise and the on time for that O period seems to indicate ovulation to me.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry j.... :hugs: on to lucky #18, keep your head up. You are such a strong lady!!


----------



## campn

Shae- I hope you ovulated! If you're starting to spot then that's a good sign! 

J- I'm so sorry J, I'm still holding out big hope for you. If not, next cycle I'd try to milk all his man juice out for several days! Donations every other day or more!


----------



## JLM73

:hi: *Fern* and thank you....it's been a long year and a half

*Greenie* Thank you! I am not sure tho I already eat 1 - 1 lb salad a day filled with organic fruit nuts and grilled chicken, and several fruits a day ( usually 1 banana apple and orange):shrug:
I have never smoked, and have weaned off all b/p meds as well as sleep meds other than benadryl and my emerg asthma inhaler as needed.
I am just so peeved there are skanks out there taking meth all day and having babies no prob- so obvi battery acid and rat poison aren't stopping them
I literally have tried something new every few months the last 17 cycles...
At least donor txt he missed my msg and seems willing to go again....so aggravated

*Campn* I literally had man juice fresh 2 days in a row right before and at O and if pull out ManFriend leaked any he was day 3 lol ...no idea what else to do considering how regular i am and these temps were highest ever!
I know CBwks usually always have 2 lines it was the 3rd that gave me hope :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

J I really think you should just jump on the man. And lift your legs in the air after. I know donor insemination works but sex has to have a higher chance right? 
I just want you to get pregnant! Lol


----------



## Jezika

Eesh, I read the thread pages from today but forgot almost everything. J - sorry that piece of shit AF came again. Remind me - have you already been to an RE to look into the repeated CPs? If not, would you consider that?

AFM, of course I've moved on to the next stupid thing to worry about - slight lower back pain. It's not really hurting, but it's not comfortable, and I am petrified yet again because lower back pain preceded my CP last month, and I've seen other report the same before a CP/MC. It definitely doesn't feel exactly the same (before, it would definitely hurt and would disappear once I stood up, whereas this time it's just general discomfort without any marked abatement when I stand up), but it's freaking me out nonetheless. Guys, just put me in a corner and let me moan to myself while you throw me a couple of candies now and again to keep me sweet.

P.S. Campn, in a moment of rare optimism I took your advice and rang the doc to book an appt for Monday. Unfortunately I called five mins after they closed (talk about self sabotage) and I was kind of relieved. I was so nervous making the call. I may or may not try again tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* My doc won't write anything Fertility related to test, and reg female labs came back perfect- non menopausal
My insur does not cover any fertility testing/specialists
And reg :sex: is no diff than donor putting in the cup in front of me, and me squirting it in within literally mis. 2 cycles ago I did it and spent an HOUR literally upside down in the tub lol. Def not just hips elevated...Nothing more I can do given the situation:shrug:
I'm 42 ladies - and unfortunately waiting for Mr Right may have just cost me another kiddo


----------



## campn

J- I'm not sure if you tried soy!? The cycle I took it I got my BFP. If it's an egg quality which is possible for being 42 it may boost your chances! It may make you ovulate more than one egg and double your chances. 

Jez- Admire your strength there! I think it's good to talk to the doctor anyway and see when she thinks you should come in anyway! Some doctors are always so booked so that's why I called mine right away.


----------



## Jezika

Well, now I'm really concerned because I really do have lower back pain. I'm convinced this means the end is coming :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez as far as I know lower back pain is normal! And every single person has different symptoms. This is your sticky bean! 

I second Campn try something to help you ovulate more eggs.


----------



## campn

Jez- Is it mild or really severe? I think one of the signs of implantation is back pain, your baby is still digging it's way in there and you'll be having these weird symptoms for 3-4 more weeks!


----------



## campn

Hopefully this helps.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry J. I'm really rooting for you to get a bfp soon! I'll probably freak out with excitement when you do. 

Jez, I had early back pain too and thought it was another cp. I know it's hard not to but try not to overthink every symptom. I shouldn't say anything because I did the exact same thing when for weeks up until my ultrasound. Try to enjoy these weeks before morning sickness sets in! <3


----------



## Jezika

That's sweet, campn, but isn't that just for implantation? I'm guessing that already happened a while back. It seems the pain is getting worse. I don't have any cramping or spotting, but the majority of people who've experienced the same thing so early seem to report that it ended in MC, sometimes without any other symptoms at all, and sometimes as much as a week later. I feel totally devastated :(


----------



## campn

Jezika said:


> That's sweet, campn, but isn't that just for implantation? I'm guessing that already happened a while back. It seems the pain is getting worse. I don't have any cramping or spotting, but the majority of people who've experienced the same thing so early seem to report that it ended in MC, sometimes without any other symptoms at all, and sometimes as much as a week later. I feel totally devastated :(

No it's not just the first day or so, Implantation although is done its symptoms can show up later, like how some women spot brown blood as its old blood that happened days ago. Some will spot at 5 weeks and be completely fine. 

I get a lot of symptoms and every time I worry I tell myself "how realistic am I being right now!? I've no cramping, no bleeding, I feel okay, tests are dark." And just look at it logically. 

When I was sick I could barely feel flutters and convinced myself of the worst things (brain is evil) but I had to shake it off cause I told mysel "you're being unreasonable woman!"


----------



## Jezika

Yeah, you ladies are right, I know. It does make me feel a little better, so thank you. I can't believe how much all this is affecting me, tbh. On a logical level I know it'll be fine in the end even if I do have a CP/MC, but for some reason it's still devastating. I'm going to get ready for bed and try to watch something in bed with DH. I'm seeing patients all day tomorrow which I'm dreading, though maybe it'll take my mind off things. Thanks again <3


----------



## campn

Jezika said:


> Yeah, you ladies are right, I know. It does make me feel a little better, so thank you. I can't believe how much all this is affecting me, tbh. On a logical level I know it'll be fine in the end even if I do have a CP/MC, but for some reason it's still devastating. I'm going to get ready for bed and try to watch something in bed with DH. I'm seeing patients all day tomorrow which I'm dreading, though maybe it'll take my mind off things. Thanks again <3

You won't have a chemical this time. I've talked to that tiny baby of yours and it's all set and comfy and want you for its mom!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, one word of advice that my midwife gave me is don't read American stuff about pregnancy online. American stuff she said was all very negative with negative outcomes. Instead read European (British, German, etc) or even Australian or articles originating from new Zealand. 

I know it's easier said then done but try not to stress 'hugs:

As for me: mom and I took a cheese making class.. Yes I ate some soft cheeses and they were delicious. Ha-ha. We learned how to make brie ( I'll have my own from today's class ready in a few weeks) and neufschatelle (or however that one is spelled). 
I am bad....:( I'll most likely bake my brie and eat it hot when it's ripe.


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls

Oh J.. Noo period has showed?.. Am so sorry :( Heres to cycle 18 my lovely :hugs: 

Jez, when i fell pg with Riley, days after i found out i had chronic lower back ache like period aches it was awful & kept me awake at night aswell, i read up & its one of the hormones-cant remember which but it completely relaxes the ligaments in prep for your body changing, it was horrible but then it went, it was like 3-4days after i got my positive test hun.. I know its hard to relax esp when you've had a loss but bask in the early pg highs def before sickness kicks in :hugs: im sure all is great X

Pacific, can you have baked Brie? I thought it was to do with the mould ripened rind that carries listeria.. Same as not allowed Camember? Think thats how its spelt Lol


----------



## Flueky88

J, :hugs: sorry the witch showed. Yeah soy isoflavones is supposed to improve egg quality. I think it's worth a shot at least. Also, don't forget about his wonderful spilling man juice tip he was given.

Jez, I'm pretty sure low back pain is normal. Say "goose fraba" (did you watch Anger Management) and try to relax. 

Campn Oh thank you so much. I try to be the ever optimist as being negative helps nothing. I did have times where I got so down thinking I couldn't ovulate and DH had to help reassure me. 

Gigs, you have still lost and yes, weekly weigh ins are best because you can have some fluid retention and you may think holy cow I gained a lb in a day.

Fern, I have been ttc for nearly a year now. However this is only cycle 7 due to irregular cycles post bcp. Good luck in your tww :)

Morning CB!

AFM, I feel like crap. My allergies started kicking in really bad last night while working and then went to homes with cats which can really set me off. By the time I got home after 11 my nose felt like a faucet. I've barely had 3 hours sleep and I just feel like crap. I think I'm calling in today. Now to wait another hour and a half to call in.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific, I'm thinking the cheese is a no no. I would ring your midwife and check with her. Wouldn't want to hurt little nugget. Glad you and your mom got to have fun together


----------



## M&S+Bump

:hugs: Jez. I had terrible cramps for weeks on end with all pregnancies, really thought AF was going to show after all and I'd just imagined the bfp.

J - sorry AF showed - I was following intently as I'm getting the same lines just now.. 

:hugs: to everyone else who is feeling crap too. I have work to do (on my day off - joys of self employment) but DH took kids to softplay and I'm not even out of bed yet. My get up and go has got up and gone these last few weeks..


----------



## Flueky88

M&S sorry your get up and am is gone. also I hope your lines darken :)


----------



## shaescott

Oy. All this slow moving hcg and CPs and worrying about possible MC symptoms is making me think about my home beta test device idea lol. Not sure it's actually possible though. My brain is connecting it to those devices that check your blood sugar... Idk but I can't get that idea out of my head. I've been having crazy dreams lately, more often than usual (which is infrequent dreams but when I dream it's crazy) and my mom said it's because I don't have a creative outlet in my life and my brain is trying to make up for that when I dream, causing them to be super crazy and weird.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'd do a home hcg test :haha: I'd ask my doctor but she already thinks I'm bonkers and would just tell me to wait.

I used to never remember dreams - I don't think I have a creative bone in my body. But during pregnancy my dreams were really vivid and more recently on anti-depressants, I dream a lot, in colour and remember them too. It's fun. I don't know if my waking life is anti-depressed but my dreams sure are :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, our bodies to weird, uncomfortable s* during pregnancy. I'd say unless pain is severe and you're having any other symptoms, you are probably fine. Nevertheless, a call to the OB sounds like a good next step to ease your mind. Nothing helps like hearing "this is normal" from the mouth of your doctor.

Fluek, how are you feeling? Are you allergic to dander? I just learned what it was recently. I thought it was skin flakes, like dandruff, didn't know it was dried spit. Eww.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Yeah soft cheeses especially Brie and the like are a big no. Better safe than sorry and I avoid them at all costs now. If you get pretty sick which can happen even weeks from now it could lead to miscarriage so no no.


----------



## Fern81

JLM - regarding the link that Green posted about supplements: my dr is concerned about my egg quality because everything else is normal (well, except for endo and a slight blood clotting problem which I'm taking baby asprin for) and I still can't get pregnant. So since Jan I've been taking L-arginine, Co-enzyme Q10, salmon oil, multivits, extra zinc, vitamin C, folic acid and vitamin b6, evening primrose oil before ovulation... the combo of which are *supposed* to increase blood circulation, reduce inflammation, help with energy conversion in the follicles & egg cells, increase EWCM etc. My dr suggested DHEA but yeah I decided no way. DH is also on a supplement regime poor man. I guess we'll see if it makes a difference; nothing to lose after all these years right. Egg & sperm health supplements apparently take 90 days in any case before they make a noticeable difference. 
I hope you find whatever that final piece of the puzzle is that will work for you!

Jezika - So sorry that you are feeling so anxious hun! I know the feeling, I hate going to the dr and hate getting bad news about my health especially when it comes to ttc. I think you might feel better once you have that first dr's visit behind you or even a HCG quantitative. Regardless I agree with the other ladies this one doesn't look like a possible CP, hope you can find a bit of peace xx

Flueky- urgh long cycles are frustrating, here's hoping this cycle will be 40 weeks long :flower:

Campn I vote girl for you because of the Ramzi method :winkwink:

Giggles - all the best with your weight loss efforts. Sometimes weight loss feels to me as difficult as ttc lol. 9 Clomid cycles messed up my metabolism COMPLETELY and I've been seriously struggling with my weight for 2 years, only now found an eating and exercise plan that works with my body. Don't be hard on yourself after all it was just Easter, you will lose the chocolate weight :hugs:

8 dpo today........ feeling full of energy and completely non-pregnant....... I hear the IVF tww is worse though :dohh:; just a little over 4 weeks before we get started with THOSE fun & games.


----------



## campn

Fern- You've been trying for 12 years? Bless your heart hun! You are due a rainbow baby like ASAP! Hope this long wait will be over soon in a few days with a BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Thanks campn :) not 12 years altogether though; on and off first with first husband and now with new DH. But I did first start ttc in 2004 so the 12 years is basically since then :)


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, I used to draw but I still had crazy dreams. I hate my violent ones though. I've had crazy dreams as long as I can remember. Shae, I would use it if it was cost friendly. I'm a total cheap skate for the most part. I don't like spending money except on groceries and gas. I did go a little crazy on opks and hpts to begin with but I've figured out how to be cost effective now.

M&S did you used to dream black and white. I've heard people say they do. I've always dreamt in color since I was a kid. I still remember my video game I was jumping across platforms over some cheese lava then I got to a level I had to outrun a train on a bicycle......:rofl: I take bizarre any day over nightmares though.

Gigs, I definitely assume I am allergic to cat dander. I never had problems til my best friend got this one cat and them my cat allergies went crazy. Worst of all, she had 4 cats!! I had to pre medicate before going over and even then by late night early morning the cats overpowered me. I'm usually fine if I don't pet them though. I'm allergic to pollen and some flowers too so it's just a synergistic effect going on. Certain perfumes I get the post nasal drip, throat clearing madness. I've never been tested but I can certainly tell what sets me off. Also pet dander being dries spit, ewww. Yeah my last stop she had a big fluffy cat and it's hair was flying everywhere and it was on the sofa it's hair was on the sofa. I had to excuse myself and blow my nose while working. Wow, sorry long post about my allergies. And I feel a little better but not much did manage to get another 3 hours sleep. How are you today?

Fern, goodness 12 years is a long time even if off and on. I hope you get your sticky bean and don't need IVF. Hey they say lack of symptoms was some people's first clue they were pregnant :)


----------



## shaescott

Hm I've never dreamed in black and white, and I was shocked when I found out that was a thing haha


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yes, I dreamt in black and white, or black and red if it was a nightmare. I knew if it suddenly took on a red tint, something bad was happening. For the (very little) that I could remember of them. Even a nightmare bad enough to wake up in the night sweating with your heart in your throat would disappear within 15 minutes, I would know I'd had one but details would be forgotten.

Now I can remember and recount them for ages if I want to, it's so fun (although I've not had any nightmares and I'm told they're horrific)


----------



## campn

Both pregnancies with my son and this one I was 100% convinced I wasn't pregnant, even though I was convinced I was in my bfn cycles! This time my first "oh" moment was when I realized I didn't break out like I always do near AF. It's very easy to miss symptoms!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies :) It helps that I've been on anti-anxiety meds since Feb!
I've gotten used to the idea of never having kids and while I really hate that aspect of my life, I will definitely still make the most of what I do get. E.g continue my studies & travel etc. We will see what happens and on my 35th birthday at the end of the year, my present to myself will be to stop ttc. 
In the meantime there are still 7 cycles left to try :).

Flueky my dream life is so vivid and real it is like my Second Life lol! It's always as real to me as real life (even though I always know I'm dreaming) just much more interesting & bizarre. Your dream life sounds like mine! (Including the violent ones booo). Are you tired when you wake up sometimes? 

When I read about "vivid dreams" as a symptom of pregnancy I just shake my head. 

Shae- so are you going to test?? :)


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* Thx hun, and *Campn*
I do include soy in my diet usually so gonna see what's diff in isoflavones...
*Fern* You officially qualify for sainthood! Seriously, I am so soul weary after 18 months and a few chemicals, and you have gone over a decade! Much respect and <3

I finally got my GP to realize my Insurance is the SAME Beotch!!:growlmad:
Thankfully just got a new card proving it so I see them at 1 today.
If nothing else I THANKfully get my sleep meds!
Soooo :sleep: everyday I literally wake EVERY 15 mins to hour thru the night even with the 75mg Benadryl the other night or :wine: (last night since AF showed)
OMG I can even be UP for 30+ hrs at a time....It literally makes you loopy.

*Shae* As for crazy vivid dreams I LOVE them! I have ALWAYS had very life like vivid dreams. Many are me in places where events occurr that I am positive have occurred! For example Last night I walked onto my back porch to see kids playing in the lake- But a diff back yard than this house- I was chatting with manfriend early a.m. and thinking WHY are these kids in the water sooo early and no adult??
To my left I hear a loud noise, and in the distance see a Powerplant/Mining type bldg of a few stories With fire shooting up! I was like OMG look:shock:
A woman came up and said she was worried for the workers Below the bldg in the shaft:huh:
We went to the TV and see it had been going for a while.
Went back outside and BOOM! a HUGE explosion at the main bldg, and within 2 secs it collapsed in a Wall of flames:shock:

I am convinced this has occurred SOMEWHERE in the world last night or today!
Let me know if anyone finds news on it lol

But seriously I had a dream a cpl night ago of being in a large field late afternoon with ppl of all sexual orientation dancing and laughing, and as dusk came sh*t got cray cray! Ppl got nekkid!:flasher: and others were DOING things:blush: ppl watched, participated, and then a girl dancing with another girl asked me to put my hand between the legs of the other girl, and OMG MAN PART!!!! LOL
It was Soooo freaky but outrageously fun! When I woke I was like NOOoooo Go back Go Back!:rofl:
*Flueks* Equally I also have SUPER vivid dreams anytime I even catnap, not just at night. I tend to "drop in: to my dream locations and there are some I recognize now and am like :shock: Oh SH*t RUNNNN!!!!:dog:
Bcuz those are the ones where a car filled with men with guns come to kill me :shrug: If I don't wake myself, it can last like an hour of me running thru the neighborhood jumping fences, and hiding behind cars, trying to get in ppls doors etc ugh HATE those!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I had a weird dream last night. I had a dream DH and I were divorced and he was remarried but we were still trying to have kids? Idk. It was weird and his new wife was totally cool with it. But then I told him I love him and I don't want him to just be a donor.. I guess it's a good think we're married in real life bahahaha


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*:haha: on the dream wife not caring - kinda like my Manfriend's wife...weird:huh:

*Pacific* Don't panic yourself over every "NO" food in the preg books etc. 
I ate salads EVERYday with surro twins with gorgonzola, Feta or bleu cheese etc and they say no to them. Just be sure to use SAFE sources or if you make them be Anal about food handling process. I also ate sushi a couple times a week.
My doc pointed out a "duh!" point....If those foods were HIGH rated to cause miscarriage/birth defects etc then Japan would be Assed out of kids as they eat seafood daily, as well as vast amounts of sushi/sashimi as daily diet.
Just as well Amish ladies pop kids out like tic tacs and they mainly eat unpasteurized goat milk/cheeses as well as unpasturized dairy.
The body is a machine- it will handle what it needs to and if you are in good health and take things in moderation and not your MAIN food source the placenta will do it's part.:shrug:
We also have to keep in mind babies are "parasitic" so to speak- in that they WILL drain what they need from a mother's body to sustain the child FIRST. Even in trauma cases, the body does not shunt blood/O2 etc to Mom over baby until it is a dire straights situation!
I got Bronchitis working on the ambulance with DD when 5 months preg, and went to ER as it irritated my asthma badly. Well a few breathing treatments and RX later I thought I was going home and laughing with 1st hubs( also a paramedic). They came to draw blood gases OW!! and I was like whatevs:roll: My O2 sat on the machine is 100%- well blood gases came back at like 60% and I got admitted:saywhat:
Apparently the bod was like ummm yeaaa....did you get that memmmo? O2 goes to the baby over youuuuu.....WTF lol- FIVE days in hospital!!
Enjoy your brie and KLHHUIGYRDRC LOL sparingly!:friends:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree with J on the "no foods". Take it with a grain of salt on where it's coming from how often you're eating it. I would never try a no no food from a place I hadn't eaten at or heard of before. But if I've eaten it a million times then once or twice should be fine. 

Also J I think I must have been thinking about you before bed bahahaha


----------



## campn

Green- I always get the weirdest dreams when I'm pregnant, with my son I dreamt that I gave birth and he was a bird!? 

Maybe that means that pretty soon you'd be pregnant so you're practicing crazy pregnancy dreams.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn you're so damn sweet. I love you. I'm definitely getting pregnant! Damn it!!! 


So guys I have some twinges down there this morning! I felt like this on black cohosh when I ovulated. So I think it'll be a couple more days before my positive opk but I'm so hopefully. 

On a side note: moving is in full effect with so much to do! And let me just tell you how awkward it is to Ttc in my parents house! Haha thank gosh it's not because we have to and its only temporary.


----------



## Fern81

Cuddle dreams are my favourite :) weirdly even more so than sex dreams!!

J trust me I'm no saint, I complain and get lots of blue days! Especially around AF time. But life goes on and DH and I already have loads of fun stuff planned for next year if no bfp. That helps! &#9825;


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, yeah especially if I dreamt about working. So unfair to work in dreams and in my waking hours lol. If only I got paid for it.

J, glad you are going to the dr to today. I hope you get sleep meds and maybe they will be really nice and do muscle relaxer. Hell, it's not a narcotic or benzodiazepine. 

Sorry, everyone else. Not feeling well, my head is the worst all woozy feeling. I have a fever now too. I shoud have known when i didnt care about eating. Now temping is going out the window. At least it's my tww though. Hoping this won't negatively effect my chances. I will try to keep up.


----------



## campn

Green- Sounds very very promising with the twinges! Must be a strong ovulation! Also we had to ttc with my parents in our house cause they were visiting us from Egypt. That was pretty awkward how me and DH would disappear for 20 minutes sometimes :p gotta do whatcha gotta do girlfriend! And you're the sweetest and I love you! I'd be crazy without you ladies. 

Flueky- I'm so sorry you're getting sick that sucks! Is it a bug? It shouldn't effect your chances now that you're in the tww but yeah temping may be a bit off but I'm sure most charts temps are a bit off anyway as there are so many variables! Take care of your self and get some rest! This nurse needs to be nursed!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- sorry you're getting sick. Hope you feel better soon!

Campn- it better be a strong ov! Like dropping multiple eggs would be VERYnice! 
So ovaries if you could get on that id appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Fern81

Mrsgreen- are you being monitored? Will be so cool to have an u/s to see how many follies develop and how many ovulate!
All my fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you fern! I'm not being monitored. I will be if no bfp or ov BUT that's not happening. I'm having a Christmas baby!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks j. My midwife is along the same way: take all the advice with a grain of salt.
Since brie is my favorite cheese I asked her at the last appointment about it. She did say if in doubt just bake it until it bubbles. And honestly have you ever had hot baked brie with some baguette? ;) 

As for dreams: I usually have dreams around a full moon. For about 2-3 days before and maybe one more night after. 
But since the early early parts of the pregnancy, I have weird dreams every night. I usually remember them in the early morning but forget them by the time I have breakfast. Ha-ha
Actually last night I dreamt that we had sheep from a farm a few kilometers down the road escape to visit our sheep. As the farmers daughter wasn't set up to handle sheep she used our stock trailer to get them back. I did ask her if they would sell me a ram lamb I could use for our 4 sheep... Yeah some dreams I will remember. Hahaha


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Green- I always get the weirdest dreams when I'm pregnant, with my son I dreamt that I gave birth and he was a bird!?
> 
> Maybe that means that pretty soon you'd be pregnant so you're practicing crazy pregnancy dreams.

Lol DS was a bird :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Sooo many pages to read ek! Sorry your feeling poorly Flueks :hugs: hubby needs to Dr the Nurse :) get some rest most definate, it shouldnt effect anything in tww if snything it probs better for getting implantation as the body will be fighting to get you all better & not fighting off an implanting embryo :) 

Eee MrsG im really excited for you hehee soubds def like twingey ov pains :thumbup: ahhh crimbo baby hehe!!

J am so glad your insurance has FINALLY been accepted uhh what a looooong wait its been!! 

Hi Fern & welcome :wave: wow 12 yrs, go you girl! Your Rainbow bubba is just around the corner hun :)


----------



## claireybell

I can remember some of my dreams, their usually very random ones Lol but def more bizarre when pg! I dreamt i had the baby the other night but i couldbt find where she was i hospital & didnt remember giving birth etc? Then 2 days had passed & i freaked out saying 'my placenta is still in me' really weird Lol! 

I do prefer 'saucy' dreams but i cant even dream cheat on my SO hahaa frustrating when its a yummy actor lol


----------



## pacificlove

No "yummy" dreams yet... Probably a good thing since I can't jump onto hubby during the week.
I do remember waking up so stinking mad at him sometime mid last week. He should have been glad he wasn't there...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yummy dreams are the best :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want some yummy dreams... :(


----------



## Flueky88

Campn thank you. I'm starting to think I have the flu. I'm a bit achy, really tired, poor appetite, fever, and then your regular cold symptoms. I had the flu last year for the first time and that's how I feel now. DH asked if I was going to Dr tomorrow and I said I probably didn't want to drive 40 minutes to an in network walk in clinic. Ugh, just gonna keep lieing in bed as I have all day. 

Greenie, I'm going to speak to your ovaries, "you better cooperate cause this young woman wants a Christmas baby!!" Alright there we go ;)

CB, thank you. I was researching that very thing. I would totally suffer with the flu for a bfp. I sound crazy but it'd be worth it. Oh I hardly have naughty dreams. Not even monthly. 

Pacific okay just be careful about it :)

M&S agreed ;)


----------



## campn

Flu- I know it's early for implantation but flu like symptoms could be a start of something as I hear! I'm sending you all my preggo baby dust! 

Jez- How are you doing today? I hope the pain is gone and you're feeling a bit less worried.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- you're going to be our next bfp right?!? Can't wait. When are you planning to test?


----------



## Jezika

Just caught up on the thread and it made me smile, all this talk of dreams. Sexy dreams are the best. I actually O in my dreams sometimes, and not the TTC O... the even better O ;)

Thank you ladies so much for your support and kind words. It truly means a lot. I dreaded seeing patients today (I just wanted to be home in bed, miserable) but in the end it was okay and definitely took my mind off things. My pains subsided after about 45 mins last night and then I was fine. Boobs reduced in soreness a bit last night, but right now definitely sore. The back pain has started creeping back a bit, especially right now. I do wonder whether some of it is psychosomatic. I also took another Wondfo this morning (see below). It's not lighter than two days ago, but I don't think it's really darker either. It has fuelled my anxiety, but I'm trying to keep cool. No cramping, just very rare brief twinges, and no spotting. Campn, I DID book an appt, but doc is not in till Monday 11th, which was the date I planned on booking anyway.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-22.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I definitely think it looks darker today. I also am not sure how dark those ones get. I think you're getting close to the limit though. So I wouldn't be surprised if you stop seeing progression, not because it's stopping but because the tests won't go darker. Can't wait until your appointment Monday. How far along will you be?


----------



## campn

Jez- Definitely looks darker to me, like the color in the dye is more evened out on your newest one. My test line never got darker than the control line even at 16,000 hCG like I said before so I think so far so good :)


----------



## Jezika

Appointment is not this coming Monday, but Monday after! I'll be 6w2d by then if I make it that far! I know its a while to wait but if CP's gonna happen, it's gonna happen no matter what, and at least this way if I'm okay by then I can relax a bit while waiting for blood results. I'm glad to hear not all people get crazy-dark Wondfos. My OPKs never went really dark either. I hope it's just that. Through interest, do you happen to have any pics of your wondfo progression, Campn? Lower back is really hurting again. Kind of radiating to each side of my groin area too. Sigh.

I'll definitely only pay attention to European of Australasian sites now, thanks! Sorry yanks ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, yes I'm hoping being sick will aid implantation. Thank you for the :dust: gotta save some for fern, m&S, J, greenie, Dobby and gigs when she's ready. I don't think I forgot anyone. 

Greenie, I think we have fern and M&S testing ahead of me. But hopefully my bfp won't be far behind :) testing either the 9th or 10th. AF due the 10th. I'm trying to remain patient ;) hehe

Jez, I do think it's darker. I still stand by that wondfos typically don't show good progression. That FRER was a beauty yesterday. Oh and I'm glad you booked an appt :) :happydance: gonna celebrate quietly for you. 

AFM, I've pretty much decided I need to go to Dr tomorrow. I took Tylenol but still have a low grade fever. I'm going to research if tamiflu is ttc friendly.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh yes! Fern and m&s! We better see some bfps soon. When are you two testing??


----------



## gigglebox

Sexy dreams? I need sexy real life right now. Feeling randy and broody...must be o'ing soon.

Cb, i can't dream cheat on hubs either. So frustrating! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Sex dreams are so rare for me... I think only when hubby is gone for 3+ weeks.. And I can't dream cheat either, it's always hubby. :haha: 

Gigs, can't wait for you to be back in the ttc train. ;)


----------



## campn

Jez- I also O during my sexy dreams, it's the absolute best as its mess free and you don't have to have sex :p 

I'll look on my computer for some progression pictures of the IC, I emptied my photos album but this picture is for my FRERS that I saved. 

I was pretty convinced I was gonna miscarry for no reason at all, that's why I think my instincts are the absolute worst! :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## campn

Flu- I'd take ibuprofen as it always gets the job done. You haven't implanted yet so I think it's still safe to take some. I hope you feel better, do you have to work tomorrow?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Has anyone used clear
Blue digital OPKs besides dobs? Dobs if you're out there I have a question for you!


----------



## FutureMrs

Greenie I did last month, I don't believe it was accurate for me though honestly!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I only have once and they weren't my favorite but my doctor really wanted me to. (I'm assuming because it's either positive or negative no wiggle room). I just don't know when to take them... Instructions say FMU, everything I've ever learned says smu haha


----------



## FutureMrs

I used FMU When I tested with them and got a positive on CD 15 but then also got a positive wondfo on CD 18 which confused me, but I agree I think it's because they test for two hormones that they suggest in the morning but I'm not certain. I also never got a blinking smiley it went right from the blank circle to the solid smile. I might try to reuse the same test holder this month to see what happens!


----------



## campn

Green- I used them with DS and this time, you can test with FMU as they detect two different hormones (LH and estrogen?) but I usually had better luck with SMU!

Also I find that their price is ridiculous. I liked wondfo cause I like to test a few times a day not just once.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, yeah I may break down. DH actually offered to drive me to Dr tomorrow. I'm supposed to work but there's no way I'm working like this. I wouldn't want to be around anyone immunocompromised.

Greenie I have done both cb digital opks. Was not a fan of the advanced at all. I confirm my IC with the plain digi. I got a false peak on the advanced once so I'm no fan.


----------



## campn

Flu- I think that's the right decision, you need to take care of yourself and have that yucky bug pass. Start taking vitamin C it really helps, hope that means you're getting that BFP! ;)

Oh green I never used the advanced kind, it's confusing and even comes with fewer strips! I always used Wondfos with the CB and whenever both were positive I jumped DH. :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya they're super confusing and ridiculously priced. My doc really wanted the digital but all my store had was the advanced so I bought them. I guess I'll use them with smu at work and I'll just be awkward and in the bathroom forever hahaha


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: have you ever worked with men? Ha-ha, the men i worked with would easily take 15 minutes or more...5 minutes for a quick pee stick is nothing. ;)


----------



## campn

Green- As women we are wired to spend more time in bathrooms anyway! Make a trip out of it, take a sandwich and a thermos and camp in there! :) I buy my tests on Amazon just in case you need to buy more!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha omg I just Lol'd so loud. I then had to explain to DH what happened.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and I'm also second guessing buying these. I'm afraid I won't get a positive since I'll be taking it with smu and the other hormone won't be as strong.


----------



## pacificlove

I second Amazon... I bought a pack of 50 opks and 25 hcg sticks... Then I got pregnant the first month where I got to start using them.:haha:
Looking forward to your line porn!

Oh yeah and since we were talking dreams earlier.. Last night's dream popped back up. I dreamt I was in a bed bath and beyond store buying a laundry basket. 

I do need one in real life. Soon I won't be able to distinguish dreams from reality I am afraid. I can see myself in the store looking at the laundry baskets thinking " I already bought one" when in fact I got one in a dream.

I am out, I am loosing it.:haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, yeah I drank some orange juice for some Vitamin C last night. I may buy some tablets though when we go to pharmacy.

Greenie, I usually can find the plain digi at another pharmacy in town. Seriously one walgreens will have it and another one won't. To be fair I tried them when I was irregular and had no clue when I would ovulate so it's my fault in the beginning for never getting a peak and the next month having a false peak. It was during an 83 day cycle. I still haven't forgives those expensive sticks :rofl:

Pacific, I hate dreams like that. It can be so crazy distinguishing dreams and reality.

Ugh hope I get back to sleep woke up with fever 100.23. Boy I thought the bbt thermometer was never going to stop. Well off to look around on bnb while I can't sleep


----------



## Fern81

Just after 7 on a beautiful Autumn morning in Africa.

Flueks- aaawwww it sucks to be sick in the tww! I've read that the immune system can be lower in the luteal phase because it helps limit rejection of the "foreign" embryo.... but not nice to have the flu to show for it! Yep lots of vitamin C and zinc will help! and you can take tylenol but no ibuprofen or other anti-inflammatories as those might interfere with the prostaglandin secretion that helps along implantation. But your dr will know best right.

Mrsgreen yay for Christmas baby! If I do get that unlikely bfp this month my due date will be on our wedding anniversary, which is also DH's birthday. I was never monitored on clomid but omw felt such strong O pains!! (Super sore but a "nice" pain like sore muscles after a workout; means that something worked, if that makes sense :) ). 

And yes, when is everyone else in the tww testing? I won't test any earlier than 11dpo... hm that's on Sunday already. 

Dobby I'm thinking of you especially this morning xx

And hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## JLM73

*Greenie*:blush: You weren't suppose to tell anyone about me and you before bed!!! LOL
Hey use the parent factor to spice it up - nothing like sneaky :sex: hehe
I hope you get 2 eggers with :spermy: and get a :blue: and :pink: :happydance:

*FluekyFluek!!* Yessss the damn Doc is on vacay so I got stuck with the practitioner and she can't Rx Ambien so I got Trazadone- which is freaking me out cuz I had it ONCE before for a month- like 30 mg?? and it made me feel like I was not breathing!!:shock: I was Soooo sleepy but kept panicking I was gonna stop breathing lol I ended up opening the capsule and cutting the powder like a cokehead:rofl: I then put it in 1/3 amounts in small jewelry baggies - my ex would LOVE to get his hand on pics of THAT!:rofl:
This one is a 50 mg tab :shock::shock: so I am cutting that bad boy in half!
Also my lil *FluFlu* it's documented in studies women's immune systems dip a bit to allow emby invasion WOOT WOOT! I think that's why you feel bad :friends:

*Pacific*-<< And honestly have you ever had hot baked brie with some baguette? >> O M G you just made me a wee turned on! In a food way of course :blush: MUST TRY!!!!

*CB* Thank you my UK Birdie! Yesss! How stupid is it to be without meds a MONTH over an Insur # change, then when t didn't change I was seen the SAME day???:saywhat:

*Fern* Early AM in Africa sounds soo amazing and exotic! Lol- I'm in Florida but when I read that I pictured you on a front porch ahving coffee with giraffes and lions walking by :rofl:

OMG 3:30AM and This Trazadone50mg the ARNP gave me is NOT working :growlmad:
Why can't I just have my Ambien:brat:


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, thank you. I will say I'd rather get sick in tww than preO for fear of getting a bad eggy. It does suck though. I get sick about twice a year. I think my job is the main reason. Oh I bet it's beautiful over there. Also awesome on feeling O pain. I actually didn't this time so I'm hoping it's a good sign for me? I think that something different is always promising :)

J so sorry they could only prescribe your trazodone. Especially with your reaction to it before. Did you tell them about it? I'd be scared to prescribe you that if it was me. Nor that I can prescribe. Ugh, and it's not helping you. Yes, I have a feeling getting ill is going to help with implantation. I'm trying to tell myself it'll be worth it. Ugh, why can't it be 8 already?! I want to get checked out. Last year when I had it the DR at urgent care thought I had sinusitis but I insisted I thought it was the flu. So he got all prissy when my screen was positive :rofl: I didn't have the high fever or muscle aches last year it was a bit odd but I knew it wasn't a sinus infection.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh on a funny side note when I was feeling blue yesterday DH texted me, "don't worry because my little troopers ate counting on you" :rofl: it made me smile and laugh okay sorry to blast the thread, nothing better to do when you can't sleep


----------



## claireybell

Haha Flueks that made me chuckle what your Hubs text you, awww very sweet though ;) 

How you feeling today? 

Some reason i had 'unsubscribed' myself from the Thread, how rude of me! Couldnt understand why nothing was showing up ha ha! 

Fern, your the same time zone as me i think or within an hour or so :) 

Its a lovely Sunny day here in Southampton but a lil chilly still, my SO & 6 other men are fitting 4 Steels into our roof as our loft conversion has started.. Not enjoying the noise & mess uhhh but SO is doing it all himself so we saving loadsa £'s on labour! The upstairs shell will all be water tight & 2 basic rooms by the time July comes for the new Pink arrival :) of couse she'll be staying in our bedroom for a few mobths to begin with anyways.. 

J, did you hear back from Donor at all? Hope hes partaking again this cycle aswell :) 

MrsG anymore twinges??? Im going to check out your chart now hehe


----------



## JLM73

*Flu*...522Am and an extra 1/2 Traz later and stilllll exhausted but can't sleep WTF?

*CB* Donor apologized for missing first msg and said OK to 2 weeks roughly
I am gonna ask him to abstain from his self pleasuring tho Hope he complies.\

On a shockingly sad note been watching documentaries trying to get sleepy, but I had never heard this !:
"Memphis Tennessee has the highest infant mortality rate before 1 yr of age, with a baby dying every 43 hours..."
W T F ??? It is noted mainly in poor black communities, with many premies but seriously WTF is going on over there???


----------



## Fern81

J - no lions in my garden (unless you count me; I unfortunately have lion hair :haha:) but yeah Africa is simply gorgeous. Well, the geography and the biodiversity. [The crime, corrupt governments and poverty etc are not so _nice_ but let me NOT get started on that.] Where I live (Pretoria) there are so many game reserves and private farms/smallholdings with game just everywhere around us. This is pretty much true for most of RSA. When I was little we sometimes encountered free-roaming antelope, jackals etc on the mountain where our house was, once even a leopard. You will definitely also still find free-roaming animals in the more rural parts of RSA.
A few minutes drive from my house is a reserve where you can hike & do mountain bike trails/ horse riding among the giraffes and other animals; that's just one of MANY. I feel super blessed EVERY time I see a random antelope or zebra and I also love the plants & "bushveld" etc. 
However, many animals get displaced because of urbanization obviously but they also get caught and eaten ("bush meat" :sick:) and poached at craaaazzzyyyy rates. 

So you guys had better come visit me soon! You will find everything dirt cheap here because our Rand is not worth much... and I can show you around and introduce you to all the local culture & cuisine. Not joking. We have 2 extra bedrooms. Just bring lots of Dollars/Pounds so you can spoil me rotten :haha::winkwink:. If you want to see what my city looks like just Google/Google maps Pretoria and the Magalies Mountains :).

J I feel so sorry for you not being able to sleep :( I also suffer from insomnia... Jeez had lots of idiotic nightmares last night. I'm taking Urbanol 10mg now each night since end Feb (because I started getting really bad anxiety regarding the fertility treatments laparoscopy, hysteroscopy, IVF etc) and it helps me sleep. But I will only be taking it until end April so I guess then you and I can keep each other company at night... Oh wait, different time zones :dohh:. GL with getting donor to step in line this time!

Yeah Claire we're up and about at the same time :) GL with the home renovations!

Lol Pacific you're turning into Alice in Wonderland. Do you want to find out boy/girl or keep it a surprise?

Green - I've used the normal digi OPKs before and really liked them (no ambiguity) but had the same success with cheapies. Never the advanced though. Maybe you can use them in the morning and then test late afternoon after a long hold with a cheapie? :shrug: I hate the way we have to dehydrate ourselves for OPKs, while at the same time need an adequate intake of water for EWCM pffff... hope you get your positive SOON!! *twins, twins, twins*

9 dpo.... feeling a bit crampy and just want it to be over already :coffee:


----------



## Flueky88

CB, Yeah it was sweet of him. I feel terrible. I only slept about 4 hours. My back, butt, and thighs ache so much and my fever continues to rise 101.21 when I woke up at 6. Ugh, I can't wait to get to the dr! So glad DH stayed home to take me. You will have to post pictures when it's done and way to go on him being handy and saving money :)

J, ugh I hope you can sleep soon :( I've always heard Memphis TN is a very rough city and was told if I ever drove through not to stop at stop signs as you will get car jacked. 

Fern, how lovely. I get to see the occasional deer. I like them except when they eat our tomato plants. Oh and I've always been aggravated about opks having to have concentrated urine but you have to drink plenty of fluids for abundant EWCM.


----------



## shaescott

Holy crap you guys are talkative


----------



## campn

Wow I also slept pretty poorly! It all started when I got pregnant really, I wake up every night around 3-4 and struggle to fall back asleep. It's like my brain tries to self destruct, reminds me of everything I don't want to remember. 

Looks like last night was bad for most! Weekend hallelujah!


----------



## Fern81

Shae wait until you start ttc... the few days waiting to O and then the tww (especially the last part) stretches out forever so that's when many of us chat a lot :) it helps us survive! Then ninja mode strikes for a while when AF arrives...


----------



## Flueky88

Campn ugh it's bad not sleeping well. I know that'll suck with a newborn but I know it's temporary. 

Fern you are so right most people do go ninja when AF arrives.


Well I have the flu type A. We picked up tamiflu since I'm feeling so poorly. I got more Tylenol too. Well I hope everyone has a great Friday


----------



## TexasRider

I'm just going ninja at the moment cause my body hates me... Last 3 cycles I would have already O'd at this point. Not this one. I'm not having very much cm and all my OPK's are negative. I'm not sure if I'm going to O or not. I am feeling a little Crampy which from what I can remember from last cycles means O may be coming but who knows at this point. I just feel very frustrated and disappointed with my body right now...


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky I hope you feel better soon!! 

J, same to you, feel better soon!! As for the hot brie, once you have that piece of hot brie on the baguette my mom likes to have a finely chopped mix of tomato and pepper on top for some color and flavor.

More later, I have to run. The tenant (former property owner) is moving today and she still has stuff in our house. Movers should start showing up on the property in less then half an hour. 
Our little cat is also getting spayed today.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL, poor little kitty hahah. I used to assist on spays and neuters. The gas they use makes me so sick and dizzy. Reason # 1002 I did not end up going to vet school lol. Congrats on finally having your home free of tenant! Although she sounded like a nice person that you got on with well :)

Tex, so sorry O is delayed. I definitely empathize. Hugs. I hope it happens within a few days.

Fern, hit the nail on the head. That agonizing waiting to O then TWW stinks hahah. Then AF hit and that stinks more so you disappear.

AFM, I'm just disappearing because work HIT THE FAN. Is there a fan emoji? J would know lol. But yeah. Poop meet fan. On the bright side, both of my brothers got into colleges that ranks top 10 for the fields. One was top 5. It stinks that they won't be local, but I hope they will be happy. :)

P.S. I only read this page. I just woke up and am feeling lazy. Debating whether I want to take an opk or just say f* it all! I shouldn't be ttc anyway the way things are work are going. Seriously considering telling SO to put a glove on... but then I remember we don't actually DTD so lololol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, it'll be nice to have this tenant gone, she was the previous owner of this property. After 25 years she has "collected" a lot of stuff and her things are everywhere!! It'll be nice to finally have the property as "ours". She will however continue to use the commercial kitchen in our basement....


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol ... as in indefinitely she'll be using it? Or just for a while?  You are so good. I'm way too territorial to share space with people. I'm that B who doesn't even let family stay over on vacation hahahah


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, she's 75... So I am guessing she may retire in the next 5 years. 

I am not letting her movers into my space while I am gone to drop the cat off at the vets. I have trust issues when it comes to that kind of stuff.
Although tentant tried to reassure me that they wouldn't bother or let my dog out of my bedroom... Can I just say Gaaaaah not my point!!

And to add, my dog gets the run of the house always, especially while I am gone!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Take the opk! Take it! Take it! Never know.


----------



## shaescott

Fern- I know it's just more than the usual, I had like 5 pages to catch up on! 

I've forgotten to temp two days in a row ugh!

So I started April fools with a bang. Put a rubber band around the spray thing on the sink and it got my dad haha he wasn't mad he just called me a stinker lol. It's kinda an endearing term for brat in my family. I used makeup to make it look like I had a black eye starting and sent it to SO. He freaked out and I was like APRIL FOOLS!!! Then I went to his work and put a note under his windshield wiper that said "sorry about the dent" lol can't wait for him to see that even though I won't be there to see it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Take it dobs! 
Also, I miss you! Hope things are starting to get better. Hugs. 


Campn- I'm so jealous of your sleep. I think I slept 3 hours. 


I have more twinges/ alight cramping today. And it's on both sides so I'm hoping that mean I'll ov from both sides since my right tube function is up in the air. I also have a gigantic migraine so no bd last night and I'm barely functioning at work at this point.


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* I totally went straight to ggogle maps/google earth but I keep getting a marker in the middle of the "Magalies Rt
I do see many labels for Golf Estates and Golf Park etc, and when I zoom in on the ridge area just North of there it looks like I'm staring at elephant skin up close :rofl: ...Is there a better name on google earth?
And if I had the Money I would DEF take you up on the Bed and Breakfast visit and Spoiling you :haha: I LOVE trying foods from other countries!
:( about animals being encroached....happens here as well. They are building more houses than EVER here in FL and I just want to find a couple acres to hoard away before I can't!
Also I looked up bushveld and saw it along with a cute pic of a bushveld rain frog! What a cute FAT little thing lol
And yesss :witch: = :ninja: mode lol I am trying to keep up this time despite NOT getting to sleep until after 630am and back up at 9 :growlmad:
Also Right ovary pain all morning - Highly annoying.

I WILL however be getting some Soy Isoflavones from the pharmacy today:dance:
Gonna do the cd3-7 thingy, since it is supposed to increase egg quality and amount tho when I O will be off so *I* get to poaOPK alot more yay:growlmad:
Ran out for them at Walmart ystrdy but they have to be ordered and today is cd3 so can't wait.
:-k Debating market tomoro wknd as it is suppose to Thunder Storm...

*Flu*Sorry you GOT the flu:haha:...ok not funny
Hope your meds help ASAP! But:shock: Tamiflu is NOT cheap here!

*Tex*:hugs: So sorry youare having the O guessing game...Not amusing at all

*Pacif*:dance: on both tenant move and :cat:!

*Dobbins*:rofl: Hey he may agree to:shrug: Perhaps it will make him less anxious about it :shhh: Don't tell anyone I said this but condoms Dooo fail at times, and certain lubricants actually erode them a bit causing little holes....which may lead to tears:blush::haha:
Don't let me give you any bad(good) ideas LOL.
Not sure what the work poo on the fan is, but perhaps they would treat you nicer with a bump:shrug: :dohh: Sorry...I mentioned ttc again lol
And AGREED on not letting fam stay when on vacay! I also ALWAYS book a hotel rather than stay at fam houses. I like my things a certain way, and not everyone lives the same. For ex If I am on vacay I will get up, go out, and sleep WHEN I want- not with pots clanging at 4:30am because they are used to breakfast at 5AM, EVEN on wknds:saywhat:[-X[-(=;
and I am NOT a fan of sharing :loo:


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* good pranks You are sooo bad lol
Turnabout is fair play, be warned lol
Also guys at the fire dept LOVED to prank probies( 1st yr in training)
The obvi choice involved Water. I was 1 of THREE females of 351 firefighters...
I never complained and def was considered One of the Guys but they rarely tried to prank me - tho the other guys hired with me got constant Jokes pulled on them.
*1* I was sprayed with a fire engine hose once= One guy asked me to come help wash the truck ( daily thing) as I walked out of the engine bay another on top of the engine Drenched me with water, whole uniform soaked. Without pause I was like Thanks it's hot as hell out here- Pulled the hair scrunchie off my wrist, pulled my hair up , and was like Where's the scrub brush? and went to work :rofl:
The look on all their faces that I totally was unbothered was priceless. Inside I was FUMING as I had JUST straightened my VERY curly hair that day, and had makeup on. pffft 
*2*-The rubber band on the sink sprayer you mentioned. This one was done ALOT. I had seen someone else get it once, but always always checked before turning the water on. Probies do all dishes after meals but someone usually helps dry them etc.
Well I went into the kitchen and totally didn't check as I turned on the water I IMMED saw the sprayer and shut it FAST. I only got a few drops on my shirt:dance:
I removed the band, did ALL the dishes myself, no help, then put the band back on the sprayer and walked away. By then the few drops had dried :rofl:
I went back in the TV room and the guys all looked at each other:haha:
I ignored them like I knew nothing.
One peeked into the kitchen, and I could see him :shrug: to another. I was laughing so hard in my head. 
Welllll NoOne removed the band ....Annnnd the Fire CHIEF was next to come in and use the sink:shock: Oh Sh*t moment INDEED! I technically caused it, but as far as everyone knew THEY caused it :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Who the hell has breakfast at 5am, no matter what day it is?! The only reason I want to be up at 5am is if I'm still up from the night before and having fun (never happens, these days) or if I'm at the airport about to go on holiday. Drinking wine because at the airport it's always wine o'clock.

Flueky sorry you're feeling poorly. Hope the tablets help.

I've been testing for a week - I'm a good 16dpo today and CM has turned pink streaky so I think the witch is on her way. I'm glad, at least I know what's going on, and also I ov'd when I thought I did, so that bodes well for driving myself insane again next cycle :happydance:


----------



## Fern81

Lol J yes that mountain range is huge :) I don't want to put too many personal details on here but will pm you more details tomorrow (date night tonight!) Urgh ovary pain as if AF isn't bad enough.

Flueks- sorry that you are so sick! Hope you have the weekend off and can stay in bed. X

Shae- that's hilarious. Seriously laughed out loud at going to his work etc. 

Mrsgreen- awww hun I hope the hormone symptoms and migraine subside soon, rest up! X

Dobby teaching is just soooo hectic sometimes! And some people think we work half days all the time & have loads of holidays. If only. Hope you get a breather soon. Term for me starts on Tuesday. Not looking forward, right around AF time.

Sorry about your bfns M&S!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Does anyone else get anxiety before taking an OPK? I get it every single time! lol


----------



## Jezika

Hey guys, sorry I've not had time to catch up on the thread so I've selfishly only come for a quick update. I have so much work to do today and over the w/e so might be a bit AWOL. The update is that last night the back pain was horrendous and then when I got up from the couch I had a really bad sharp pulling pain on the right side of the uterus area which went away after maybe 10 seconds but I could still feel for a while when I twisted my body to the left. Also had a few similar pulsing twinges on the left side, though nowhere near as bad. It may be a tiny bit tender on the right when I press down hard, but not 100% sure. In addition to that, I've had very occasional pain/discomfort just to the right of my belly button and below it, and mild pain on either side of my pubic bone, kind of in the inner thigh area, but not tender to the touch. Now I feel like maybe my legs are hurting and the back pain might be creeping back again. My breasts almost entirely stopped being sore last night, so of course with everything else I was 99% convinced it was MC, and then with the right-hand pain convinced it was ectopic (but apparently that's really rare, like only 1% chance?). I really have no idea what is/was going on but if it keeps happening I'll try to go to a walk-in clinic. This morning my boobs are sore again, but not too bad. My IC from this morning is below. Line seems to be darker, which I guess is good? Again, I have no idea what's going on with these back pains and the abdominal pain (cyst on ovary? Super-early round ligament pain? Super-early sacroiliac joint pain? My several fibroids degenerating or being squashed by expanding uterus?). Right now I'm trying to stay neutral. It feels better than being hopeful.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-23.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## campn

Jez- I think going to the clinic is probably a good idea. I'm not sure what's going on. Hope everything will be okay! <3


----------



## JLM73

*CAMPNATOR!!!!*:brat:
I just got my Soy Isoflavones and have NO idea what dose to take?!?!
I found this:
<<*WHEN should you take soy?*
You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9.
*1-5 *= You produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.
*2-6* = You produce more eggs than usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.
*3-7* = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be a lot stronger than 1-5.
*4-8* = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.
*5-9* = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.>>
Sooo:-k I already decided to do the in between, but cd3-8 so 1 extra day to ensure the eggs are fully mature:thumbup:
Then I looked into doses and people say everything from
*1*- 80-100mg/day
*2*80-100mg 2 days, increase to 120-150mg middle day(s), then up to 160-200mg last 2 days
*3*200mg/day:shock:
I was alllll for the last one incase my eggys are :jo: until I read this on another page:shock:---
<<"*I did 200mg soy CD4-8 this past cycle. We got pregnant, but lost our triplets last week. It is possible!*">>(re: trying for twins with soy)
Uh...yea I would LOVE twinnies but not so much trippies ( insert fainting emoji)
:-k Also Many ladies on that forum did get BFPs but also alot of losses:(
Wonder if forcing O egg maturity etc somehow makes the early preg less stable??
Oh and most of them doing Soy cd1-5 or 3-7 got bfps by 9dpo!

So pleaaase tell me what you did *Camps *since you are so girly carrying preggo!


----------



## campn

J- I took it 2-6, first 3 days I took 150 mg and the last 2 days I took 200 mg! 200 mg everyday is just too too much so only do it the last 1-2 days. 

I think loses happen regardless, you can get preggo completely naturally and still lose it! You just get more chances to get better (or more) eggs fertilized! I think it's completely worth it as you only take it for 5 days only, and you've got nothing to lose. 

It could either make you ovulate early, or make you ovulate late, I ovulated later but I think it made my egg more mature that way? 

Best of luck let me know how you decide to take it!


----------



## JLM73

*M&S*:haha: :wine:O'clock:haha:
And agreeed on those being the ONLY reasons to get up to have 5am breakfast:wacko:

*Fern*:thumbup: on keeping :shhh: LOL Actually you could just give me a name for a game preserve and I'd be just as happy trying to zoom in and find critters on Google Earth :coolio:

*JEZ!!* I agree clinic! Any possibility it's somehow kidney related??


----------



## campn

Oh I wanted to add that the flutters are turning into kicks and ROLLING. I could really tell baby is rolling as I felt like it's a wave? I was like hey is that a Braxton hicks!? No too early, that's a roll! 

Green- Hehe I think you misread my post! I sleep so horrible now! I wake up at 4 every night and stare into the darkness :p then my brain starts recalling every horror movie I've ever seen :p why brain!?

Jez- I second what Jlm said, could be kidney related for sure!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha Campn! I'm sorry but that's still funny that you can only think of horror movies. I read it as you usually didn't sleep but last night you did.


----------



## claireybell

Wow lotsa chat girls :) 

Ah Jez, could be uterus stretching hun but maybe a clinic check up if its very painful hun, hope all is ok :hugs: 

Campn does the tumbling make you feel queezy odd lol.. Its almost like a twirly palpitation but in the tummy

Dobbles hey girly :) yes, have some 'glove love' hehee

Ohhhhh how i miss Wine oclock, ive been drinking non-alcoholic Becks or 'Becks blue' when its cold its just like a cold beer mmmmmm


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* sorry about pending :witch::hugs: and AGREED! those are the only 2 reasons I would be up for breakfast at 5 am LOL...well also when I worked nights- Pancakes bacon and eggs were the nightly meal as we were :sick: of fast food over and over!

*Mrs* I don't before opks because I am regular for O BUT as I am taking soy this cycle I am def gonna Freak a bit cuz I have NO idea if it def will make me O sooner or even later due to me taking it 1 extra day:shrug:
I absoLUTEly panic before EVERY hpt:roll:

*Fern* oh YES! Def keep :shhh: on your personal deets lol.
I would be just as pleased if you could just name a game preserve nearby, and I will amuse myself zooming in on Google Earth trying to Critter Spot :coolio:

*Jez * I forgot to say your last IC def looks darker...I'm thinking your pains are otherwise related :(:hugs:

*Camps* Thx for the info. I wasn't able to get any ystrdy to start cd2, so I am gonna do the cd3-8, extending that last day as 2 ladies I followed thru a few threads did this multiple pregs and got bfp 1st try:shrug: They just didn't use the same dosage lol. I like your idea Since I am doing 6 days, I am gonna do 150 - 4 days, and 200 last 2 days:thumbup:
I usually O cd13, but from what I read most ppl O 6-8 days after the last soy day.
I'm thinking finishing cd8 will put my O around cd14-15. Only because taking it these days has a small chance to O early( since the eggs mature faster it triggers early O for many) but that extra day will likely push me back near my norm=:happydance: I get to poas more this month but CHEAPLY! :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific, thank you :) woohoo on your tenant being able to move out finally. Also, that's way cool of you because I'm also very territorial. I can be a bit of a Sheldon from big bang.

Dobby, I would do what would stress you out less :)

Campn, oh I meant to ask have you been having any more headaches?

Greenie, how ironic none of us slept worth a ....ya know. Ugh at least it's Friday. Also, yes I can feel very stressed when doing opks. I have learned that mine doesn't really do a progression of LH building up. I never look at it until at the 5 minute mark. Although on my positive I had a good feeling and watched the dye move across. I saw the test line before control and knew I had a good chance at positive.

Texas, I find the more I stress about Oing the more I delay it. Stress actually in general made me not ovulate from late November til I took progesterone in January. My husband encouraged me to have faith in myself.

Jez I definitely see progression. However with as much stress as you are having seeing your dr would be a good ideal to make sure it's alright and ease your mind.

M&S thanks I'm already feeling better with my first dose of tamiflu. Way to go on being positive. It's so empowering understanding your cycles and knowing when you O

Fern, yes, I was already off work this weekend. They gave me excuse for Monday as well, just in case I still felt bad.

J, woohoo on starting soy. I hope this is all you need for your bfp :) the super sticky one. Yes tamiflu with my crap insurance is $139 for 10 capsules. I used my HSA, I had I think $800 on it. My company will put (300 or 600 I can't remember right now) twice a year in our HSA family plans. It's the only redeeming quality of our insurance.


----------



## claireybell

oooh MrsG you def could be having multiple egg release, its a common thing with fertlity drugs esp Clomid :) awww crimbo twins hehee

Flueks i hope your drugs start working really quick for your lurgy hun, flu bugs are shite balls :( 

J yay for Soy!! Its a popular product in the UK :thumbup:

I dont sleep that great generally - pg or not, def worse being pg, i wake up lots aswell Camps but never think of horror films Lol! I stir for a trip to the toilet or just to roll over, i think i have mild SPD.. Ouch!


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh *Campn* I LOVE feeling babies move! That and BF are my fave things!
Growing a human and feeding it 100% from your own body are AWESOME feelings:cloud9:

DS used to push out a hand or foot and hold it there, so I got weird lumps sticking up. I used to love touching them and he would yank it away :haha:

Oh did you get any side effects with Soy Camp? Also did you take it the same time each day?


----------



## claireybell

I love it aswell, i missed it after having Riley even though he was in my arms, weird!


----------



## shaescott

Jez, your IC looks like it's still getting darker. But I would go to a clinic if you're worried, definitely.


----------



## shaescott

J it's great that you're starting soy! Fx'd!


----------



## campn

Claire- I was just telling my sister those movements make me a bit queasy! The rolling took my breath away too literally as I was like WHAT IS THIS!? Haha! 

I love when you can see your belly move and gently poke the baby and have the baby move even more. Towards the end movements get too painful! 

J- I didn't have any side effects really but getting AF has too many symptoms itself so I may have not noticed one that's related to soy? Yeah I took them in the morning but I heard taking them before bed time is the best cause you sleep after and avoid symptoms. 

I miss BFing a lot! Especially when they get good at it and fall asleep at the boob, DS would get sweaty and still suck while sleeping, I miss that relaxing down time as I got to sit down a bit and just focus on that. 

Flu- I had the start of one today but probably related to my very poor sleep so I took one Tylenol right away. I notice if I take meds right when I feel a headache brewing it helps much more.

How you feeling today!??


----------



## claireybell

Haha its def a weird sensation & i get little vibration judders? Lots aswell, im thinking maybe hiccups? 

Ahh i loved bf too :hugs: i would just stare down at Riley into his eyes whilst he was feeding, aww i cant wait ha ha! 

Are you feeling lots better now Campn?


----------



## pacificlove

Gosh, I wonder if the tenant's movers will get everything done... I'll have to check soon that they didn't touch our stuff in the basement soon.

J, I agree, yay soy!

Mrs G, fx it's o pains you are feeling. 

I am pooped now.. Made a weeks worth of dog food, baked cookies, cleaned the kitchen, vacuumed the entire house.. Nap time if only I could actually pass out


----------



## claireybell

The slightest amt of housework tires me completely, they say it goes in 2nd Tri but my tiredness this pg & Riley always kicked in around 16wks zzzzZ! 

Mmmm what Cookies did you make Pacific? My mouth was watering when you were talking about baked Brie.. Dribble Lol


----------



## claireybell

Wow & nearly only 3wks until 12 wks ahhh!!! Will you be having a scan?


----------



## JLM73

Hope the soy is the final ingredient cuz this is cycle 18:gun:
Honestly I have tried EVERYthing but Soy LOL. I am likely gonna do some Prim oil as well this time as ppl keep saying how they got TONS of ewcm and I only get watery usually with a teeny bit of stretch. Even Preseed didn't work last time :shrug:
Not sure if I wanna use it again:-k
Which of you ladies have used both *Preseed and Conceive Plus*?
Just wondering if conceive + is less runny! Made it hard for the soft cup to NOT leak:growlmad: Other than the 1st cycle I tried.
BUT if the prim oil works then I would def not need either


----------



## Flueky88

Campn I can only imagine how amazing feeling your baby move around inside you :) Oh and I'm glad the Tylenol was able to take care of it. I often think of things but I'm a wee bit scatter brained and forget. I couldn't spell extraction on my health form this morning and I'm very good at spelling (more prone to typos or autocorrext madness ). Anywho, I can't believe your appt is so close now :)

CB, you have any plans this weekend? I just hope my nip sensitivity improves for breastfeeding. 

I am feeling some better. Really craving OJ! I've drank 24 ounces already. I only ate applesauce for breakfast though.


----------



## claireybell

Omg J Concieve plus i used both times, great but MEGA runny.. No gloop effect to it lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

What is this soy you speak of and where can I get some?! &#128559;

$139 for 10 capsules? Holy hell! They were handing out tamiflu like Smarties if you as much as sneezed here a few years ago, because of the 'bird flu' thing. I've never heard of anyone getting it for regular flu though.

Jez - defo think a visit somewhere to get reassurance is a good idea :) aches and pains are normal and scary but extreme pain could be something else like infection and always better safe than sorry.

Babies kicking is the best. I miss it so much. I think I prefer being massively pregnant to having a newborn. Even when it was painful and I couldn't breathe for feet in my ribs, I just loved the bump and movement.

I'm excited, sis-in-law has agreed to look after kids for a night or two so we can go away for our wedding anniversary. Since the witch is knocking I've pushed it back a week to hopefully coincide with baby making time... and I get to go on my motorbike for the first longer distance trip we've done. I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Glad your feeling a tad better Flueky.. :hugs: OJ is great to get you on the mend :)

Ah no doubt nips will toughen on sensitivity, its not like when men touch them without that sounding strange, when bf'ing its completely diff :) 

I took Riley to Hall of Aviation today with all the big old wartime areoplanes, he loved it! Got a few pics of him in the cockpit with the biggest cheesy grin ha ha! Not alot this wknd really, funds are low so i may just mooch the house with Riley ..


----------



## claireybell

claireybell said:


> Omg J Concieve plus i used both times, great but MEGA runny.. No gloop effect to it lol

Am trying to think of how runny it is to what i can compare it too.. They arent barrier lubes though so i guess thats why :-/


----------



## claireybell

Oh as runny as Glycerol cough syrup.. Byt less tastey ha ha


----------



## Flueky88

M&S awesome go away during prime baby making time :dance: yes I think it's because most employers expect you back asap. If I call in more than 4 times in a fiscal year I lose my incentive pay/Christmas bonus and not eligible for a raise. I think with my fever getting over 101 and my heart rate in 110s they knew I needed something.

CB glad to hear it's different feeling. Oh that sounds awesome. I love to watch kids smile, play, and have fun. Nothing wrong with loafing about. I'm a homebody anyways.


----------



## claireybell

Im a complete house moocher aswell, always have been haha! 

Hope you are 100% for your birthday hun but fingers crossed the only reason for not having a drinky will be a positive test next week or so :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* I included a cpl pix below - Soy improves both the amount of eggs that mature, as well as the quality by helping them mature faster and fully, so it ups the BFP chance.
I'm 42 so after trying everything else this is the last prob I could think of even tho all my labs are normal:shrug:
*Brand I bought at Pharm for $10*

*This is WalMarts but order online for $6.74*

Dosing again below:
<<You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5 , 2-6, 3-7 , 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soya later. 
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.
*1-5* = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.
*2-6* = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.
*3-7* = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.
*4-8* = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.
*5-9 *= You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.>>

*CB* :friends: thanks for the runny info LOL
I am hoping not to have to spend the money on them again, and that Eve Prim Oil works


----------



## claireybell

Haha your more than welcome J birdy :) if epo works, stick with :thumbup: 

Yeah those preseed/conceive plus are bloody expensive, im using it as normal lube now although so runny its nearly gone Lol too pricey to waste!

Edit: does Soy prompt the body to ovulate sooner aswell? Or only if you have long cycles? Just a general wondering..


----------



## Fern81

Ok JLM these are two of my favourite reserves real close to me: Rietvlei Dam nature reserve and Groenkloof nature reserve. Both are in Pretoria, South Africa obv :). Ooohhh and the Rhino and Lion park rhinolion.co.za 
I was bitten by a white lion there. 
Ok.... so the lion was only 5 months old and we were playing.... :) but he broke my skin so I am one of the few people who can truly say I've been bitten by a lion and survived waahaha! 

I hope I can also experience what pregnancy feels like. Two of my cousins have offered to surrogate but idk. Enjoy it gals xx

Oh btw I love EPO it really helps me with ewcm! But only take up to O, not after as it can lead to uterine spasms/mc


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I really really really hope this works for you! 

Campn- congrats on the rolls. That's so exciting. I can't wait! 

I don't know if these are my ovaries anymore. I just had lunch and am super full and the cramping is worse and more like my uterus and a little naseous/ full and bloated feeling so I'm starting to think I just have a slight stomach bug or something I've been eating isn't agreeing with me. Especially since my opk was completely negative.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG my opks were very negative days before i would ovulate, i would get twinges for 6 days & ov on last day, the first 2-3 days were usually very neg! Hope its not a tummy bug though.. X

I wonder if ov'ing just it comes out the blue with Clomid..


----------



## claireybell

I used to take epo as a teenager for my pmt & skin, its great stuff :thumbup: 

Fern i hope you dont mind me prying.. Ttc for 12 yrs on/off.. Have any tests been done? How lovely & selfless both your cousins offered surrogacy :hugs:


----------



## campn

This is pretty fun! Try and tell me what you ladies get!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thanks J :) that bottom bottle looks like something I might get across the road from my shop at the health food/supplements place. I'll go and have a swatch tomorrow. If not, Holland & Barrett will have them, I'm sure. I'd rather more singleton pregnancies more frequently than multiples, I reckon. So later on soy for me. I've considered surrogacy as an option because really, I just really love being pregnant.


----------



## pacificlove

Ugh... Still stuff everywhere from the tenant/former owner... The movers are so frustrated with her it's funny. She thought they would be done with one load in their 1T truck but right now they have to come back for a third. Again, she didn't have much of anything in boxes so it's taking the movers more then twice as long.
Since I baked cookies today I shared my goodies with them as I totally understand their frustration.
Oh and to top it off, they aren't unloading load #2 unt they confirm payment for the day.

In good news, I have our cat back and she's currently playing with her favorite toy.. Talk about a quick bounce back after major surgery!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, that's a good story about being bit by a lion :)

Campn, I guess I feel foolish for falling for the prank ;) hehe Oh and loving your new picture :)

Pacific glad to hear kitty is recovering well from surgery :)

I decided to watch movies today. I had never watched "Super Troopers" before so I watched it. Now I feel old as it's 14 years old! Although, I'm watching an even older movie that I love "The Goonies".


----------



## campn

Flu- Finally I got someone!!! Ugh! :p can't fool you ladies! 

How are you feeling? Are you feeling any better at all? Did you take iburropfen or something else?

I'm watching "The holiday" on Netflix. How is Cameron Diaz this beautiful!??


----------



## JLM73

*CB *yea Soy is supposed to make O sooner as it makes the eggs mature faster which trigger O. Looks like most O 6-8 days after last soy


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky how are you feeling today? Any better?

Campn, I don't think I have ever watched super troopers. I am watching brain games right now. Very interesting what our brains can be tricked into or perceive.

Waiting for hubby now, he won't be home for a few hours. My love is bringing me "junk food" again. Seriously tho, I can stomach that much better then a salat bowl... Ice cream from dq and another pizza sandwich from subway :) looking forward to the sandwich.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* You have me so intigued now!!! What dose EPO do you use?
I bought it tonight but have not taken yet as I am not sure how much!
<<Ok.... so the lion was only 5 months old and we were playing.... but he broke my skin so I am one of the few people who can truly say I've been bitten by a lion and survived waahaha! >> YOU ROCK!
All I can say is I survived scuba diving in fire dept with a very persistent 3+ ft Barracuda ! Sooooo scary having this:

Staring at you from inches from your face, and when you "underwater swat" at it it moves JUST enough not to be hit and come RIGHT back!:shock:


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* Soy doesn't necessarily create twins - the high dose 200mg /day from cd3-7 is supposed to aim for that, so you just take less. But it does ensure your eggs are mature and good quality. As a prev surro I can tell you my forst lady I worked with had poor eggs. The embryologist showed them to me at 3-5 dpo and cells were sloughing off :(
SHe had a hysto due to cancer but still retained Ovaries which is done alot to fight menopause, and after and 11 and 13 y/o girl decided bcuz she coudl afford it wanted another. She was told from day 1 the chemo caused her eggs to be poor, but she was so rich she persisted 3 times with her own "shedding" eggs. They fertilized, but never implanted ( did IVF with 3 5 day embys of poor quality 3 times!)
I think that was a case of :smug: "I'm rich and will have my way!"
The fourth try over 2 yrs the donor was iffy as to whether she took the hcg booster shot before egg retrieval as they didn't appear right to the embryologist!
That failed as well and I nixed the agreement. First lady was rich spoilt and MEAN, next couple are Brilliant and I talk to them to this day!

*Pacific* Glad Kitty is A-OK!
They are very resilient and actually heal faster than dogs per my old vet! I adopted one hit by a car with femur broken for a WEEK! I was SOooo angry at my neighbors she was a kitten 6 months old. OBVI fenur break
Well they gave her to me when I agreed to do surg without costing them. 
$1200 later:dohh: she had a pin thru her pelvis and femur and vet said keep her quiet . :shock: OMG that ll wench jumped on every counter couch and table she could!!! Arrgghhe. She drove one of the pins out! They had to sedate her and re drill the pin in :sick: She could not have cared less lol
SHe healed fully and was awesome for the rest of her life!

*Campn* (insert Drooling emoji) OMG your new pic is GORG-eous!!
Filter or not lady you are so super beautiful!


----------



## campn

J- Thank you hun! OH yeah those Instagram filters right!?? Although some days filters are like "I got nothing bro..."

Did you know that Lost7 has a soy thread in the ttc section!? (The one right above the tww) in case you want to read more about soy. I never joined her thread but I lurked and saw so many success stories. I'm sure you remember Tesh!??? She got her BFP after 14 months on her second soy cycle.


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is scary stories: the lion and the fish/shark? Did you know that there is tourism in the Bahamas catering toward feeding sharks. So these companies take you scuba diving and feed sharks while you are right there watching with sharks all around you

Bad kitty! I wonder if they just don't feel pain the same way humans do? I know dogs can be so stubborn when they are hurt..
For now our kitty has yet to cuddle me :( but she walks around a bit hunched, pretty sure she's sore.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I'll be honest I tried 4 times, then realized the prank. I'm a bit gullible. I stuck with Tylenol mainly to reduce the fever. I'm finally fever free :happydance: also, the tamiflu is amazing. I'm not aching, my nose isn't a faucet, and I just feel better. That $139 was so worth it. Oh the holiday, I may have to check that out sometime. 

Pacific, I felt terrible this morning but I'm feeling loads better now. I think I'll even be able to sleep. Oh ice cream is yummy. DH drove by and got me some today. Also fruit popsicles, yummy.

J, it's really awesome you've been a surrogate. I really don't think I could do that. It's amazing you could give that gift :) oh and that's terrifying looking.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, glad you are starting to feel better! 
Fruit popsicle sounds good... Good thing the store is closed now, ha-ha.

I second the holiday ;) it's usually on replay during the Christmas time ;) but a wonderful story if you are into romantic comedy type movies with the good ending :) my type of movie


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I saw it earlier, and did it twice and then realized it was April fools! You got me haha 

So I can't catch up but omg we had such a crazy day. 

My dog went after my moms chicken. Ugh. So not sure if she'll make it we've been nursing her to health or trying to. Nothing major happened mostly shock. But she does have a whole in her skin poor girl. Needless to say we feel we've already wornour out welcome.


----------



## campn

Green- I'm so sorry hun, it's not a good feeling to feel like your presence burdens others but I'm sure your mom doesn't think you're not welcome. Try to keep them separate as much as possible but I know that's not always easy especially since your dog is still basically a puppy.


----------



## Fern81

Claire - I don't mind at all. You can ask me anything, seriously.

I've been tested for EVERYTHING and have had so many operations, treatments and procedures. Everything is fine with me and DH except I have extensive endometriosis (stage 3 & it fuses my reproductive organs together) it keeps growing back so the anatomy in there is distorted, my tubes are open but can't move as they are supposed to; endo is also a disease characterized by chronic toxic inflammation so embies struggle to survive & implant. I'v had grapefruit sized endometriomas ("chocolate cysts") removed from both ovaries at age 20 and back then my dr already said I probably won't have kids. 
I also recently tested positive for 1 defective blood clotting factor so am just taking baby asprin as a blood thinner. 

All that's left to test are my egg cells (quality etc ) and they can only do that during ivf. We won't have genetic testing done though because it's freaking expensive. 

I had yet another lap to remove the endo (and cut everything loose from everything else) a few weeks ago so that's why we want to try ivf asap before it grows back. Xx
Hope you have a lovely spring day xx


----------



## Fern81

Flueky glad to see you are on the mend!

JLM I take at least 1000 mg a day leading up to O and yeah it makes my skin and nails nice too.
I'll see if I can find a pic of the lion biting me my husband was taking photos :)
GL with the soy, I have no experience with it, not allowed to take it due to hypothyroidism. (Which is under control but can't risk having it worsen).


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Wow there's so much to read!

JLM- this was an interesting read never knew that - "We also have to keep in mind babies are "parasitic" so to speak- in that they WILL drain what they need from a mother's body to sustain the child FIRST. Even in trauma cases, the body does not shunt blood/O2 etc to Mom over baby until it is a dire straights situation!" 

Soy Deffo sounds a good way to go! I started using Concieve plus and got BFP my 2nd cycle x

JEZ- lovely lines of progression! I hate ICs for progression lines, I have just taken one to show u what type of line I get FMU and 11w 1d pregnant and still not overly dark, I just don't think they're great tests! ... 'Pulling' pain I can totally sympathise with when I was around 6w with this pregnancy, if I moved to suddenly, also had bad back pain (convinced ectopic) turned out had a UTI x .. Also with my first pregnancy, total shock, I remember thinking "omg I have worst back pain, im in for such a nasty AF this month" after 4 days and a no show, took a test BFP would have been around a week late so I think these pains are all part of it xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Fern81

So interesting Keeps!!

Afm 10 dpo and I'm feeling horrendous!? Had a full blown panic attack after a little disagreement with hubs. Ridiculous!? Last panic attack was in 2005 due to severe PTSD. WTF? Have the worst headache and exhausted (but I think that's from the panic attack ). So either I'm pregnant or this is just the worst tww ever. 
Going to take some tylenol and try to enjoy the wedding tonight.... will update my hpt results tomorrow.


----------



## claireybell

Yes the much more along you get the test line is never as dark as the control line.. Mine wasnt, i peed on one of my friends cheapies & the colour was very wishy washy

Oh Fern sorry you had a Panic attack hun, they're horrible, :hugs: exhaustion & headache is def an after effect of them, i used to get the randomly years & years ago & felt terrible for couple days after, im sure after a drink & Wedding atmosphere this evening you'll feel somewhat better.. Ooh fx'd for your tests :thumbup: 

Keeps, 1 wk until your scan arghhhhhhh bet your oooober excited!!! 

Oh no MrsG sorry anout the pulpy chicken chase & attack, was it out of playfullness? I expect it was.. 

Campn, damn you pull off the most hot selfies ;) looking radiant!! Wish i did Lol

Pacific, congrats on the Olive Tata Tot hehee


----------



## claireybell

Hope your doing ok today Jez & Flueks..


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific, haha yeah, I usually only eat them when I'm sick even though they are tasty. Once I had a bad cold and I returned to work because I felt better except my throat was still sore. I took my banana popsicles and one of the ladies was passed I wouldn't share. I was like I'm eating them for comfort right now, if not I wouldn't mind, but I need them. 

Greenie Oh no, I hope she'll be alright. I'm sure your mother will be fine. Yes, she may have been upset, but you are her daughter and a mother loves her daughter unconditionally :) P.S. I'm glad I'm not the only one that fell for it 

Fern, wow, how horrible. My mom had endo and had hysterectomy in her 30s. It has scared me about conceiving but I've never been diagnosed so I figure I need to relax for now. Oh I really want to see that picture :) :hugs: sorry about the argument. I hope you get your bfp!!

Keep congrats on your lime. Oh did you know hpt have a hook effect. Eventually it gets so hugh the line is lighter but of you dilute your urine with water it'll be darker. 

AFM, feeling loads better. I managed to sleep 8 hours. No aches, fever. Woohoo :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

:hugs: to everyone suffering.

I went to the supplement shop and the only thing she had with soy was 'menopause support' - the only other thing it has in it is magnesium so I figure it should be ok. 25mg of isoflavones per tablet.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

So I have 100s of ICs to burn so thought id give this 'hook effect' thing ago!

My FMU test is at the top, then I just weed (strongish) took a test, (test 2)

Watered it down quite abit (test 3)
Then watered down again until it was almost translucent (test 4) and it would appear each test line got darker the more diluted the wee was! Interesting! since IC are rubbish for progression im now wanting to order some FRER and give it a go to see a real difference in the lines! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Keepsmiling91

(All 3 bottom tests were taken from same pee specimen just watered down each time) sorry to my sheep who gets peed in almost daily.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And thanks CB- I have just under 2 weeks until my scan! It's at 12w 6d, I received my letter im the post and that's just the date they gave me (Thurs 14th @ 1.30pm) I am super excited! I like them a little later anyway, my first pregnancy I had it at 14w 3d due to extreme depression and anxiety (partner telling me to abort and then went off with another woman!) 2nd pregnancy had my scan at 13w 1d due to dates being bit off but loved it as it was so clear  how are u doing? I finaly got a docs appt and got anti-sickness tabs, all my bragging about no sickness kicked me in the but just in time for easter hols with 2 kids! Lol 

Thanks FLUeky! So glad I can finally blame my chub on something other than my 'grape' of a baby! Lime is definitely more acceptable! Lol 

How are u? Hope ur feeling better? I really do believe ur immune system is down because it's working hard on growing baby but draining Mumma! I have good feeling for u xx


----------



## claireybell

Loving your pee cups Keeps :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Aww i love 12wk scan pics, they're lovely :) They can scan anywhere between 11-13 wks for the NT scan i think.. def post a pic when you have some! Oh no.. Hope all the smell of chocolate didnt add to the gag fest :sick:


----------



## claireybell

M&S yeah those supplements will be fine, in the uk i think the Soy us mainly sold in the Menopausal sections but it has loadsa good reviews :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- so glad you're feeling so much better!

Keeps- love your testing and pee cups lol


Anyone who feels ovulation pains or CB who mentioned cramping- I had some bad cramping yesterday and today after a BM and when I sneeze I get cramps. Is that how ovulation cramps can start? Or maybe my ovaries are making tons of eggs? Or Maybe it's nothing. Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Me too  I wish it would hurry up, it's from 11w to 13w 6d they can do acurate NT scan x

Im not too bad with anything cold - sandwhiches, sausage rolls etc , it's just hot food or dinners make me vom! These tablets seem to be working thank god  

I bet ur so excited to have a girl! Im desperate to know what im having x


----------



## campn

Claire- You're the hottie really! Even your daughters 3D picture I can tell she's gonna be a stunner!

Green- Yep sounds lots like my ovulation cramps. I had that aching pain at my hip bone at one side, sometimes both sides and going number two or sneezing made it worse. I basically felt like I've been working out hard and on recovery/off day. 

How are your opks?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Holy crap Campn you're gorgeous! No wonder your DS is so handsome! 

Thanks! That gives me some hope. Hopefully I ovulate in the next couple days.


----------



## claireybell

My ov pains were def more ouchy after a poop, sounds like it could be MrsG eee :) 

Ah thankyou Camps :hugs: 

Keeps so glad those anti-sickness tabs are working for you, i couldnt drink hot drinks for a few wks & then i was fine.. Coffee was needed Lol!


----------



## campn

Keep- Ask your tech for a clear nub shot so we can guess! Wish I asked mine, my nub shot wasn't too clear. 

Claire- Does it hit you sometimes like "oh dear God how will I handle TWO kids!?" Sometimes the thought truly scares me. DS is a super boy and always so active I've no idea how I'll get to sit down and take care of a baby. Poor second child!


----------



## Flueky88

Keep thanks I hope you are right I'm trying to be positive that it's going to happen but not too hopeful in case it doesn't. Also I read the tamiflu insert and it did not affect fertility in mice before, at, after ovulation at several different concentrations of it. So that made me feel better. Now to wait a week for testing :) the hook effect is pretty interesting isn't it? Oh, I'm sorry you had such a tough time in earlier pregnancies. It should be a joyous time not with stress, anxiety, and depression.

Greenie I didn't notice any correlation after a BM. On O day in the past just mild pains around one ovary. Leading up to O I would experience these very mild cramps that were one sided. I always assumed it was my follicles growing. I really think the clomid is making you cramp more too probably. I do think it's a good sign though. How's pup today?

Campn, I'm sure you'll do fine with both :) you are a great person and mother. So caring and thoughtful :)


----------



## Flueky88

So, I'm having some mild uterine cramping right now. I really hope that little bean is trying to implant right now. FX it's sticky!


----------



## campn

Flu- Yay!! Fingers crossed!!! Can't wait to see your BFP!! 

So only 3 days and 19 hours until my scan and I really think it's a boy. I'm actually scared of going to my gender scan now.


----------



## claireybell

Yay flueks hehee fingers crossed it is my lovely :) 

Campn lol omg yes it does scare me!! Riley is very active & i get stressed sometimes but im living in hope that he will settle when newby arrives & then he goes off to school :) im sure we will handle it fine :thumbup: 

Re the gender Camps, did you note down your bd days on your ff chart the cycle you fell preggers? We only did it twice in my fertile window & 1 of the days was the day befor ovulation & was convinced on some level it was boy but suprise suprise it was not! Post your ov chart hun & we'll take another ganderoon :)


----------



## claireybell

But you know what i am also sad im not having another boy, Riley is do lovely & it scares me that the girly will be more cuddly with SO lol


----------



## DobbyForever

WAAAAHT! CB!!! You're having a little girl?! AWWW yay!

You know, there is such a thing as momma's boys and daddy's girls BUT (although granted my dad died when I was young) I have always been close to my mom. We used to get up together and I would help her make breakfast. I have so many fond memories of us baking together in the kitchen or getting our nails done as a teenager/ even now! I love my mommy. She's my favorite person in the world. Sure, we fight sometimes because she's a woman and has been there done that but I have a relationship with my mom that is very deep and very special compared to the relationships she has with my brothers. Granted, her Thai/Asianess has her spoil them more and be harder on me but we really are connected in a uniquely mother-daughter way.

I called my mom every day when I was away at college. And when I am not in a relationship, I spent every weekend at her house. I just talked to her last night. I know a lot of my coworkers are very distant from their adult daughters versus sons, but honestly I think that's a parenting thing not a mother-daughter thing because my friends and I all love our mommies/ have a soft spot for them over our dads.

P.S. OMG how cute is this new PowerPuff Yourself website?!

P.P.S. Sorry I am unresponsive. been applying for a new job. Thank you teacher shortage though.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn :) I can't wait either!! Is there any particular reason you are worried about it being boy now. Just nervous since the moment of truth coming up? Kinda like testing anxirty? I still have a girl feeling though :)

CB thank you :) I see you are a grapefruit today, woohoo.


----------



## claireybell

Dobbles :hugs: 

Yeeeeah a Girl apparently hehee still sounds strange saying 'daughter' lol! But i cant wait to do the girly mummy/daughter stuff & shopping & café trips ha ha

I love your new avatar piccy :thumbup: 

Oh no.. Will you be getting made redundant hun? Dont apologise, life still going on :)


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, that is adorable. I used to love the PPG when it aired on cartoon network years ago. Oh good luck on the job application :) 

CB I gave my mom a hard time as a kid and teenager. We are pretty close now. I spent all my weekends off with her before I met DH. I had a different temperament when I was younger and I think that's why I clashed with her. My best friend always had an amazing relationship with her mom so I think it just varies.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Well, my baby girl just woke up crying and shouting 'mummy! Mummy! I'm stinky! Nappy change!' even though my DH is their main carer so default nappy changer as well. That's true love right there, she's mummy's little princess. Both the boys ignore me and run straight to daddy :haha:


----------



## campn

Here's the chart, I always DTD right before and after my +opk though so that usually yields boy? 

Flueke- I still feel like this is my luck since I want a daughter, I feel like it's never gonna happen. Also since this is our last baby it's like this is it, last chance! 

I'm gonna go into the scan preparing to see boy parts so it doesn't shock me when the tech says it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, ah, well I understand expecting the "worst" and hoping for the best outlook. With be hoping and thinking of pink :dust: for you though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn first off gorgeous new pic. Second the timing isn't a sure thing. Even if it is you also DTD a few days out as well. So if those spermies were still sticking around who is to say it wasn't one of them that worked its magic?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I conceived two boys and a girl BD'ing every day...


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man MS I miss when I got it every day

J, any particular condom brand lol cuz I think we need to start gloving it up. His mental block is affecting his performance.

Lol part of me is like hmmm we DTD last night after midnight then DTD again at 10am and I know he didn't wake up to pee because he was complaining about how painful it is to finish with a full bladder hahshs tmi


----------



## Jezika

Hi ladies, I'm feeling a bit better - thanks for all your lovely support. Back wasn't too bad yesterday and it's not too bad today either. I've not had any abdominal pain since, just a few light twinges maybe and my boobs are defo still sore. I think the pains absolutely might be UTI or kidney-related, though I took strong antibiotics for both of those things just a few weeks ago and the many, many urine tests I had done before that showed nothing (the ones I took just before getting a UTI due to frantic BDing), so I would be surprised if it showed anything now. If I still have issues by early next week I might book something anyway. If it is an infection, I hope it's not the kind of thing where if I leave it it'll really harm the embryo (assuming I stay pain-free). 

Didn't test today because I only have one FRER and three ICs and want to make them last longer. I'm doing okay with sitting on the fence right now but feeling pretty calm. I think I'll ultimately be okay with whatever happens (at least that's how I feel right now!).

Okay, from what I remember hurriedly...

Flueks - glad you're feeling better and I cannot wait for your tests!

Campn - Stunning pic, as always. And I TOTALLY fell for the candle thing. Sneaky sneaky. FX you get a girly. I can totally relate - even though we do want one of each, we so want a girl, like, NOW. Still, if it's a boy you'll have two cute boy buddies. Now don't read what I'm about to say to CB...

CB - Having a daughter will be awesome! And yes, I'm biased, but I'm so close with my mum, way more than with my dad, and I would love to have that same connection with a daughter. Of course I was a proper nightmare in my teens, but I like to look at it as an extremely valuable and formative learning experience for my mother ;)

J - This soy stuff is intriguing, as are your surrogacy stories! I wonder if I could do that. I think I would definitely be open to it if I had all the kids I wanted, but then I don't know how attached one gets to the baby inside them and how that changes mentally when one is a surrogate. Not sure why I'm speaking like the Queen. Anyway, what was that like for you? Also, I scuba dive quite a bit (though obv. only abroad) and barracudas and trigger fish are by far the scariest. I'm totes down with sharks and other creatures. I have to say night diving is the most interesting... being in the ocean in literal pitch blackness other than a circle of flashlight. I saw huuuge half-asleep hump/humphead fish, or whatever they're called, and octopuses (octopi?). Plus glowing plankton. It's a crazy world down there.

Green - sorry about the chicken. That's really sad. A few years ago my 18-year-old childhood cat that we brought over from the UK was sleeping on my mum's raised porch, pretty well concealed and very set back from the road (she has quite a bit from yard), when two dogs that had been allowed to roam by their owners came onto the property, grabbed him and killed him :( I feel so, so terrible for my mum for having to see that. They never did find the owners. It's tough, though, 'cause dogs obviously have these instincts, esp. when in "packs", so they can be hard to predict and control. I'm sure your incident was just a teething problem and you guys will be able to keep puppy and chickens apart, and I'm sure your mum understands. It's not like you're some stranger. You're her baaaaby.

Dobs - super cute PPG pic. I saw a pic of you on this thread from last year (remember my continued thread stalking from the past?) and it definitely looks like you! And your relationship with your mum sounds really special. I wish my mum was closer, because we have a similar relationship, but she's far away and we are both so damn busy. You're very lucky to have each other :)

Fern - Ah, so you're having the IVF next month, but you're still trying on your own? FX for BFP this cycle! Also, love the lion story. I would personally embellish it a bit and claim I was "mauled by a lion."

Keeps - Thanks for sharing your similar symptoms! It does make me feel better, though still confused about the UTI possibility for reasons mentioned above. And good work on demonstrating the hook effect! I wonder roughly at what point it starts getting too concentrated for ICs.

PL - glad your kitty is okay. I must've missed it, but what op did she have done? As you can tell, I have a soft spot for cats.

Sorry for anyone I missed (Shae? Where you at, girl?). Back to work, with which I'm totally procrastinating.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, our cat got spayed yesterday. She is recovering so much better then I thought she would. If it wasn't for a partly shaved leg and belly with 2 tiny stitches you wouldn't know she had surgery.

As for us, I was this close to having a nap on hubby's shoulder after breakfast this morning.. We did end up going outside to make a few new gates into the chicken and duck runs and one for our deck so the dog can be outside with us and not run off after the wild rabbits..
So tired now... Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez you are so good to reply in such detail. Helped me catch up on all I missed tee hee.

PL, glad you got the gate up. Hopefully you can get s nap in now. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Chicken is alive and walking, eating and drinking! So thankful. I was so worried. I honestly don't think our was trying to hurt the chicken I think he was playing like he would like a toy and when the chicken ran, it was more fun for him. My mom is totally ok with everything after she calmed down and she knows e isn't aggressive in the slightest. 

Jez- I have a really good feeling that everything will work out well for you. That's a little sticky bean in there!

Campn- something is just telling me you have a boy growing in there. 

Dobs- I LOVE when you pop in!

afm- we went to our nieces and nephews bday party and there were so many babies! My ovaries were on overdrive! It didn't help that I am/was in physical pain from them at this point. Like holy cramp do people deal with this every month? F- that! this better get my baby!!! Or at least one hell of an ovulation! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww hoping you get a nice good O this month and catch that egg!m glad the chicken was alright in the end. :)

Jez I agree I have a good sticky feeling about this bean

Campn, really hoping you get your little girl but two boys is nice too


----------



## pacificlove

Glad the chicken turned out to be OK. Good news is that dogs can be trained ;) my dog is quite driven and will chase things, however a good down/stay command and I can have the ducks run right by his big face. 
But I slipped up and didn't watch him as close the other day, he got up and started sticking his nose into a duck... She panicked and ran, dog now in tow trying to put his nose into her feathers. A stern down and he let her get away.. All has been fine since, they do get curious.

As for me: I am mad right now (yay hormones) I discovered a half smoked cigarette by my front door this morning. We don't smoke, tentant doesn't smoke but her movers did here yesterday. 
So when I told the tenant today she went on to tell me that she's been picking up buds from all over the place... 
Correct me if I am wrong: but in my opinion she is responsible for any people she brings onto the property and that they respect my property. Correct? 
Hubby thinks I was trying to pick a fight..
Pretty sure it'll be us left to remove that half smoked cigarette. 
I am ready to bite someone's head off.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- we're definitely training him! About the cigarettes... I would be very unhappy also. But my anger would be more at the movers than the tenant. she's old right? She probably didn't even pay attention but if she saw them smoke and didn't say anything then I would be mad at her. I would call the moving company and file a complaint. That's just not ok. DH is a smoker and when we're somewhere he can't put out his cigarette he'll push the red cherry (I think is called) part out and stick the butt in his pocket so he doesn't trash wherever we are. So when other don't have the same respect for places I get irritated.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I miss you and love you!! Yes like green said I always love seeing you on here!!! Hope you get back to ttc so you can be here all the time! 

Also I must be the most miserable pregnant person ever. Everything makes me emotional or upset. My endo actually asked me how I was feeling and I told him I'm so irritated!! And poor guy he kinda moved his chair backwards away from me. I'm usually (a relatively) nice person but oh dear god what will I do once I hit the last 5 weeks!? I'll wear a sign "beware of dog"


----------



## pacificlove

I am more mad at the fact that the tentant seems to think I am to clean up after her movers. But good call, I am calling the company that was here on Monday.

I do understand that the movers were stressed and so very frustrated with her, but C'mon!!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I am right there with ya! I am fine and happy on my own and usually with hubby, but since he thought I was trying to pick a fight with the tenant I got mad at him too.


----------



## campn

Pacific- I tell my hubby he'd better be on my team cause that's the only team he'd win on :p 

After you have a few explosive emotional fits he'll get the gist.


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> Campn, I am right there with ya! I am fine and happy on my own and usually with hubby, but since he thought I was trying to pick a fight with the tenant I got mad at him too.

Totally craving tater tots now!


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, you made laugh loud. I'll admit to thinking about buying some... Salmon filet for dinner tho.. Caught and frozen pretty much in our "backyard" by a local fisherman. The fillet is so much more pink then the store bought stuff we got in Alberta..:)

As for hubby and I, we are good now.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, it's honestly more suprise I think because we all usually say we are fine even if we are not. Just a social norm I think. 

Greenie, I got confused about puppy or chicken with injury. Glad to hear it and your mom are better :)

Dobby always good to hear from you :)


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific glad you and hubs are good now. Totally rude of movers to drop the cigarette butts on property.


----------



## campn

Flueky- Thank you hun. It can be hard to pretend we're always upbeat and happy all the time right?

How are you feeling, did you kick that bug's butt? When do you test!??


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah oh the pregnant rage. Love it

Flueky, second camp I want to see some tests soon!


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Hahah oh the pregnant rage. Love it
> 
> Flueky, second camp I want to see some tests soon!

AND now I'm crazy. Now I really like the idea of having a boy. Dobby we both maybe team blue now!!!


----------



## campn

I mean really how can I not!??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg how cute!!!


----------



## campn

I realized I'm Lois from Malcolm in the middle. Any of you ever seen it or remember it!? She's just this super boss badass boy mom and I love it!


----------



## shaescott

Camps I saw the candle thing today so I didn't even think about April fools and I was staring at it for a good 5 minutes before giving up and didn't even realize it was a prank until I read on in the thread lol


----------



## campn

shaescott said:


> Camps I saw the candle thing today so I didn't even think about April fools and I was staring at it for a good 5 minutes before giving up and didn't even realize it was a prank until I read on in the thread lol

Hehe Shae it got me petty good too! I was like wow this isn't changing am I blinking too much!? I'll try again. And again. 


Ugh. Sorry!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg speaking of mother daughter teenage years lol I saw this card and had to buy it for my mom haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> I mean really how can I not!??

Soooooo cute!!!!! I'd love to have another boy, and I'm kind of hoping I do. Still I wouldn't mind another girl! Almost to your ultrasound campn!! I'm excited to find out what you're having!


----------



## DobbyForever

And while I was out I couldn't help it. SO pointed this onesie out when I was shopping for a friend's baby. He said the outfit I picked was so metro and lame and if it was his baby he would prefer something like this. So given it was only $4 I may or may not have bought it in NB, 3m, and 6m ><
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

I've been wanting that change of heart so badly, I actually needed it not just wanted it. I planned this pregnancy and worked hard for it and honestly when I was ttc I didn't care boy or girl at all. I just wanted to get pregnant. 

Dobby- I was a total jerk to both patents as a teen, I feel so bad now about the shitty things I did and said. And that's the cutest onesis! If this one is a boy I'm still gonna buy outfits darn it!

So is your SO back on the ttc train!?? :D


----------



## DobbyForever

What is the candle thing?

Lol no SO is not. In fact, the reason I was at target was because I was buying condoms because I cannot have another half butted love making session like last night. Not gonna lie I was careful to buy two brands without spermicidal lube and I would be lying if I said I wouldn't love the condoms to break, but I'm done with this pullout did I conceive did I not mess every month/SO stressing. But yeah he is planning on changing companies and with my looking for a new job, a pregnancy would be really bad timing right now. He followed up his comment with don't get any ideas we aren't ready lol so we are still a ways away


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeeee, I forgot are you staying team yellow until birth?


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Breeeee, I forgot are you staying team yellow until birth?

Yes! It's been fairly easy so far. I thought it was going to be very hard when we had the anatomy scan but we stuck it out. Can't wait or the surprise when the baby comes!!


----------



## Fern81

Stark white bfn @ 11dpo with fmu after 11hr hold. 
FML


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about bfn Fern :hugs: but on the upside, if ypu implanted around 10dpo it maybe too early yet to see on a test, fx'd & chin up hun :)

Breea LOVE your cutey bump avatar piccy aww, respect to you guys for still staying strong with team yellow, if i was i know i wouldve given in on the dreaded question of 'would you like to know?' Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, no problem. My eye dr asked me like 3 weeks after my brother's death and I'm likr, "No I'm not really okay". She said it was refreshing for someone to be honest instead of going through the motions. Yes, I've pretty much kicked this bugs booty. I know I still need rest and if I start laughing I hear that congestion but I'm not achy and feverish which is lovely. Oh and nose isn't a faucet either.

Dobby I'm planning to test Saturday. If things get more promising I may break down with a IC. Have to wait and see :) I'm glad things are better between you and SO :)

Fern still early, it's all dependent on when implantation occured :)

Brea, love your bump pic :)


----------



## Fern81

Thanks gals. But I'm not the "girl who gets pregnant". 
We are getting more & more used to the fact that my body just can't do this. After a few minutes spent crying we immediately launched into a fun Sunday doing things you can't do with kids around :) and cuddling & spoiling my cat babies to bits xx

So glad you're feeling better already flueky, kudos to you! (I'm a total baby when I'm sick like the stereotypical male haha) GL with the rest of the tww!

Xx everyone else


----------



## claireybell

Flueks thats agggggges away.. Test at 9dpo Lol! Ha ha!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, bahaha, I am the same way. It doesn't help that DH does like to pamper me. Although, I can honestly say I had never been that sick in my life. I did get used to taking care of myself when I lived alone too, so I can do it, but I do love the help and attention :) I'm glad you are enjoying your Sunday. 

CB, nah, 9dpo I'm on call that day don't want to find out on that day. I'll be too excited I'll want to spill my guts or I'll be upset and be aggravated about working. We will see. I've been having weird Bobby pains since last night like a sharp aching. It's only been intermittent but I don't get tender breasts. AF better not be pulling some cruel prank.


----------



## claireybell

I was only kidding Flueks, im just terrible for poas super dooper early Lol! 

Im guessing you mean booby pain? Ooh i had that couple of days before i got bfp, odd stabbing pain in boobs & never get boob pain ever spart from being pg! Fx'd eeee :)

So glad your feeling lots better though!


----------



## Flueky88

CB, yeah, damn autocorrect. I did mean booby pain. If it continues I will probably do an IC before Saturday :) how are you today?


----------



## claireybell

Yessssss IC :) 

Yeah am ok thanks Flueks, been buzzing round cleaning most of day uhh joys of renovation dust eurghhhh & now im zonked zzzzzZ! Just gone to bed but thought id check in before passing out Lol! 

Are you still working over your birthday or are you doing something nice wknd before/after? Still have no idea what to to do for SO or what to get him.. Arghh!


----------



## claireybell

I just Googled 'Vitex' as i see you take it, did not know this was a Fertility balancing natural herb, havent seen it in UK.. Serms to do the drink for ovulation though Flueks :thumbup:

Oh its Agnus Castus.. Heard of that Lol! :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB, ahh get some rest I'm sure you are absolutely tuckered out. I'm still working on my birthday. I think we are going to eat somewhere the weekend before my birthday. It's so hard choosing gifts sometime isn't it?

Oh yeah I started it back in October and it's really helped me out. Stopping bcp really screwed me up. Well you have a good night's rest.

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Sunday :)


----------



## campn

Clairey- You must be shattered!!! (Thought I'd use my English slang!) hehe 
Went and visited the in laws today and decided to go to the beach so DS could play in the sand but it was cold and windy no one had fun.. The breeze was pretty nice though to help me sleep! My eyes wouldn't stop watering I was so sleepy. Got home around 7 pm and just woke up at 10 pm oops. Not ideal nap time but had to be done. 

All those bad nights sleep are catching up to me! 

Flu- I hope you get a super blaring positive on Saturday like bam in yo face positive!

Fern- Same for you girl! You've waited long enough and I don't think you'll wait forever it's gonna happen hun. 

Threads so quite today so I hope you all had a great Sunday!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks campn. Sorry it was so windy :( and it made your eyes water. 2 more days lady until your scan :)


----------



## gigglebox

Campn! Omg that photo! You're a total MILF :blush:

Flu, check out that chart! Dang girl, there's got to be a little snuggle bun up in that hoo haa! 

Des' bday was this weekend, super busy as usual with everything and topping it off with party prep...trying to catch up...


----------



## TexasRider

Wow things move fast... I still haven't O'd... Very frustrating.... I feel like giving up honestly... I'm over this crap.


----------



## JLM73

So Sorry ladies I am semi- :ninja:
lol
I have been running all over with DS and trying to train my extremely belligerent :dog:
He is truly both hard headed and idiotic!:growlmad:
I tried walking him with ManFriend's dogs (a male and female Bordeaux Mastiff)
Walked with female then male then female again and this idiot AGGRESSIVELY tried to mount both. The male growled loudly and went after him which I encouraged, bcuz few dogs "check" mine and put him in his place, but My :dog: couldn't have cared less he was right back after them trying to mount the male as much as the female.
For as timind a personality as he has I am always surprised how rough he is with other dogs.
Shock collar fund in progress, as he sadly goves up NOTHING - no matter the consequence. He yelps if you grab his ear, and even THAT did not deter him from going after the other dogs at the dog park:shrug:
He def is gonna need the Come to Jesus ZAP to make him think before acting impulsively!

Gotta go read and catch up <3 you all!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm super boring and have nothing add other than I love you all

I am however waiting on an opk right now so maybe I'll have something to add in a minute. (Maybe that's a little too hopeful lol)


----------



## claireybell

ah Happy Birthday to Des, hope he had a lovely birthday Gigs :)

eagerly awiting your OPK MrsG hehee! are you still getting twinges/pains in the lower region? ... 

Campn nearly scan day ahhhhh very excited!!!

AFM - at work & the email mail box has sloooooowed right down with bookings & the office is hot so naturally im ready to sleep Lol! i was zonked last night & then i got up late this morning so feeling an early night tonight but we'll see..


----------



## claireybell

Texas have you removed your ff ovulation chart - or did you have one? lol .. was going to check it out & theres nothing there ha ha


----------



## TexasRider

I didn't mean to lol I will see if I can get it back on my signature


----------



## mrs.green2015

These digital OPKs are a bunch of crap. First there was an error, then both the control line and test line were lighter than I thought they should be and there was dye all around the edges! Ugh. I'll be testing with my last wondfo with smu! I'm not happy about it. I'm thinking of getting some more tests but idk what kind. And I've already spend so much money this cycle

Oh and CB. Some twinges but not as bad. They come and go. But yesterday it was super intense in the morning. Poor DH thinks something is wrong. I explained this is probably good means things are happening. But it's pretty painful every once in awhile so I know he's just worried lol


----------



## TexasRider

Well I can see my chart on my post now?? So I guess it's there again??? Can Yall see it?


----------



## claireybell

Oh bless DH MrsG.. sounds quite normal for pre ovulation, i guess your body is doing something that its not used to doing, come on egg woop woop! uhh some OPK's are duff made, i had a few batches & the same with IC pg tests aswell where theres nothing & then dye goes everywhere, its a butt pain esp when your down to the last handful of tests pfftt!! 

oh yey i can see the ff chart now Tex! now my bloody PC wont let me view though uhh typical..


----------



## Fern81

That sounds about right for a clomid cycle mrsgreen! Hope it means those ovaries are super stimulated (just below OHSS levels :)) Sorry you're struggling with the opks, here's to hoping O happens soon. xx

So AF got me. So sore. 11 day LP but my dr did warn me that this cycle would most probably be unusual so I'm glad that I did actually ovulate etc. I'm starting bcp today and then IVF starts in 4 weeks eeekkkk!!! Can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## campn

The in laws think it's a boy, my MIL kept saying "he" all the time. Then FIL kept saying how his family can only have boys, says the guy whose brother has 4 daughters lol! 

I thought to myself "you're really not all that manly but okay!" Hehe I'm not a big fan of my inlaws usually :p we didn't mention that we're finding out the gender on Wednesday as I want us to keep something to ourselves, but MIL kept saying how she thinks they're twins.

I was like "I did show you two ultrasounds right!?" Hehehehe! 

Fern- YAY for IVF!!! It's gonna work!!! I'm so happy for you. 

Green- Ugh so upsetting! I hate when I get errors, are you dipping it exactly for the same seconds they say? With clearblue pregnancy digi tests it's 20 seconds which is so long I think but that's why reading directions is important :p I'd go ahead and buy more OPKS though.


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> This is pretty fun! Try and tell me what you ladies get!

Tried again today an still got Wjite=Foolish :rofl:
Fitting for how i feel at 42 ttc :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Pacif* I LOVE your foodie ticker!!!


----------



## JLM73

OMG *Fleuks*:shock: 
:plane: The TEMPS!!! You are sooo preggers!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn!* OMG yes I recall Tesh! and OMG she's BFP!!:wohoo:
I totally forgotr both EPO and Soy ystrdy:blush:
So I upped both doses today here on out
Lost7 is now Lost 9 but ALSO like 13-14 wks preg after 19 mos ttc!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Ladies I am doing Replies 1 by 1...
*Pacific*Actually cats have a higher pain threshold than dogs.
I am glad your kit is healing fast, maybe give her bits of meat by hand:shrug:
Cats are total food whores lol


----------



## JLM73

Flueky88 said:


> J, it's really awesome you've been a surrogate. I really don't think I could do that. It's amazing you could give that gift :) oh and that's terrifying looking.

It was an amazing experience. I think becuz Genetically they weren't mine it made it easy. Literally one is Blonde with blue eyes the other stockier with Brown hair and hazel eyes .


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*Ack! Just pour some hydro peroxide on the hole twice a day and let her heal herself - she should be ok if only a flesh wound and not a cruching injury


----------



## campn

J- Since you're from Florida I thought I'd ask you about this bug I saw on my driveway, there was like 20-30 of them under my car. Do you have any idea what they are?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I think I'm going to sneak to the store and buy more. Haha bur there's a small part of me that's like "ugh DH already thinks I'm crazy do I really need more? He already said something about the 3 dollar tree test I bought that are now gone" bahahaha 
I really think boy for you. Idk why but when you had your ultrasound pic up I kept think aww a little boy!

Fern- yay for getting pregnant in a month. Sorry AF showed but this is going to bring you your ivf miracle!


----------



## campn

Green- If he already thinks you're crazy then great oh well keep doing crazy things! Too late to go back now right!?? :D

I also think boy! I went on Ingender website where those ultrasound professionals guess but no one could tell, they were all like its 50/50 but doh is that even a guess!? It's always 50/50!


----------



## Fern81

Love ya Green & all the other positivity :)

If we don't get pregs, we might stop ttc/turn to surrogacy if finance allows/do FET but we will see when we get there. Regardless end of this year we are done and moving on to other adventures. X

Pacific I hope your kitty is doing well xx my lil lady was spayed a month ago and I cried more than she did :/ I gave her Arnica crushed up in her food and she was ok in no time x


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs, go on Amazon and buy more if (and I hope not for you!) Af shows... You can buy a 50 pack for literally a few dollars. 

As for our cat, she's fine. Wouldnt know she had surgery. Lol she already pulled one of the stitches out. Vet says it's quite likely to happen and no big deal. They actually said "make sure to check if the stitches are still in place when before you bring her in for stitch removal in 10 days" cuz otherwise wouldn't I just look silly

As for me: exhaustion is hitting hard this week...but nausea is easing up. Hubby and I met our new family doctor this morning and then ran a few errands. By the time we were half way done I didn't want to leave the truck anymore..

Getting really excited about the ultrasound this Friday. Hubby won't be coming along due to his work...


----------



## TexasRider

Does anyone know what happens if you have an anovulatory cycle? Like will i have my period at normal time? And then have a regular ovulatory cycle next month? Or will I not have a period until I O, like will my body keep trying every few days etc. Or will I need to do provera again?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I hope you guys had a good time celebrating Des' birthday :) cleanup does suck for any party.

CB, sorry you are having a rough time at work. Slow days can be as bad as busy days. 

Campn, your MILS sounds like a real "gem" (sarcasm). I don't blame you for not telling her about your scan Wednesday. Bahaha seriously it is already a 50/50 chance.

Texas, my temps were really up and down, big time like Rocky mountains when I had anovulatory cycle. I O late but I still O. I had to have progesterone to bring on AF that cycle. I finally asked once I got to CD 50 I think.

Greenie, wow what crap. I use the wondfos off amazon and confirm positive with the plain digital. I think ttc makes us all a little crazy, part of it. If only our fertile window was really long!!

J, ah an unruly dog can be tough especially one of that size!! Oh thank you, I sure hope I do have a bean snuggled in :)

Fern so sorry about AF :hugs: wishing you loads of :dust: on your IVF cycle.

Pacific yay for scan Friday. I'm getting spoiled with you and campn having scans! Good sign all that nausea.

Jez, I hope you are well girlie :)


----------



## claireybell

TexasRider said:


> Well I can see my chart on my post now?? So I guess it's there again??? Can Yall see it?

Texas i think you ovulated cd16.. You had 2 temps since that were higher& after cd16 you cm went creamy ;)


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> *Campn!* OMG yes I recall Tesh! and OMG she's BFP!!:wohoo:
> I totally forgotr both EPO and Soy ystrdy:blush:
> So I upped both doses today here on out
> Lost7 is now Lost 9 but ALSO like 13-14 wks preg after 19 mos ttc!

Yeah Tesh is in third Tri now & having a boy :)


----------



## claireybell

Fern sorry the witch got you :( but high five for IVF in a few weeks time :hugs: 

Campn i really couldnt hazard a guess from the scan pics as to what i think you will have, bit like my ones, no nub shot.. But i did kinda think boy for mine & was shocked when they said girl Lol! I think whichever the baby is you will be so happy, i came around on the idea of another boy & started getting excited, boys are gaaawjus & if this one is a boy that your bumpy is he will be just as scrummy as his big brother hun :hugs: 

MrsG did you buy more opk's this afternoon hehee


----------



## claireybell

Campn those bigs kinda look like cockroachy earwigs? I cant see clearly as they blend into your pavement/sidewalk lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- ohh oh pick me pick me! I'm the queen of anovulatory cycles now! Lol but to answer your question it totally depends. Mine were anovulatory but I still get AF. It's just lighter than normal. But more commonly women don't get AF on time of anovulatory. Usually it last like 60ish days I think. But at a certain point you can get medication from the doctor to being on AF.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern, sorry to hear the witch showed but hoping the ivf works it's magic! My twin brothers were ivf babies :)

Campn, those bugs lok so gross. I would have died if I found 20 of them lol.

I forgot who asked about anovulatory. My possible anon cycles came on time/early. It's the only reason I wonder if they were truly anovulatory.

Still playing catch up, but update for me I keep trying to have the kid talk with SO and he keeps dodging and crying. It's really frustrating. I started my opks a day later than usual, but I find it odd that I am on cd 11 and still have an open circle. Shrugs. Not that it matters, we'll be using condoms for the near future but I was hoping after the last normal period things would be back to normal.


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I cannot remember if you are still using the same donor?

Green, sounds like pre-O to me! Hoping you get a super O!

Tex, I haven't read everything but the days after the low did it say anything? You did start latest in the cycle so I could see it possibly jumping straight to solid, but going just on temps I have to say doesn't look like o has happened. Did anything happen? Maybe you geared up and then your body changed its mind?


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah im thinking O didn't happen. Never got anything but low on the monitor. I tested up until yeaterday when I ran out of sticks. I did have a few days of fertile stuff going on in my cervix but it's gone now. Oddly though my cervix still feels high and kinda squishy??? I would like to say that did O but my last 3 cycles have clear pattern of O so I feel like it didn't happen. I started testing late with the fertility monitor cause I wouldn't get a high or peak till like cd 12-15 so I was being a cheap ass and trying to save test sticks. Closet positive OPK was on cd12 pm I guess my body tried and it didn't happen. So now I will just keep BDing and hope for the best. I'm going to cal my dr if I make it to cd 29 with no temp shift or bleeding and see what he says


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. I hear you. The sticks are insanely expensive. So bizarre. Maybe you'll get a shift in the next day or two? Any other signs of O lately other than the cm and cp?


----------



## M&S+Bump

My anov, I bled about every six months or so. It would be heavy when it came, but it didn't happen often. No idea how often I actually ovulated in the years before I had bubbies, but it can't have been more than a handful of times between age 17 and 25 when I got pregnant for the first time :) Often I'd go a year between 'periods' and my doc reckons most were anovulatory. I wasn't supposed to be able to have children without medication. Turns out apparently my system just needed to be switched off at the wall, left for 10 months then rebooted :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

No I haven't got my sore boobs like I normally do right after O. I mean if I pull on them then they get sore haha but they don't really ache like they usually do.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn I must admit I hate bugs so much. I didn't even look at the picture :rofl: I'm terrible. 

CB when are you taking your maternity leave?

Dobby, we'll maybe once he gets the job he'll be able to ttc. I know it's hard when opk isn't positive and expected it to be. 

Texas, sounds like a good plan. Just try not to stress about O. Just have fun and BD especially if you notice EWCM.


----------



## claireybell

Mat leave wont be until about 2 wks before im due.. If i can manage it, im on basic Mat pay this time as im only part time working, but if i have the planned csection, maybe the week before im due, obvs depending if im so big & uncomfy & im unable to drive then il leave abit earlier i think.. X


----------



## campn

Flu- I do too I must live in the wrong state but sadly bugs are everywhere unless you live in one of the poles :p I had to go on the Florida bug identification website and I felt itchy and as if somethings crawling on me the whole time! 

I still have no idea but I posted it on my neighborhood app and oh dear lawd I'm getting opinions from everyone and none of them are correct. One guy said oh those are extremely poisonous beetles that spit poison 10 feet up oh good luck getting rid of them... I googled the name he said and no such beetle exists. I think they're some sort of soil mites but I'm emailing the university of Florida to get some opinions. 

I hate bugs. I hate hate hate them.


----------



## gigglebox

awww Tex :hugs: what dpo are you?

Dobs, did you explain your SO situation? I missed it...can you give me a run down or direct me to the correct page number? 

J, how are things with donor dude? Is he still willing to "go the distance" until this works?

OMG campn, you should totally play a prank on your MIL and photoshop an ultrasound with two fetuses (feti?)


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, just checked out your chart. CD 18 isn't too terribly far along...I'd say there is still hope. Anything stressing you out or are you fighting off any illness that might be delaying things?


----------



## TexasRider

Not stressed any more than I usually am... I mean there is always some elements of stress in everyone's life isn't there? But it's nothing extreme or out of the ordinary. Except now I'm stressed about not ovulating haha. Oh and my daughter started complaining about her tooth hurting. It's been over the past few days so I guess I need to make a dental appointment. I'm sure that appointment will go over about as well as a loud wet fart in church


----------



## campn

Gigs- HAHAHAHA!!! I love you! This is so genius!! It's not too late for April fools is it!? She'd probably be so happy thinking how much twins would make me suffer :p 

Gigs where are you on the ttc thing!? Are you wtt now?


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, on hold until June at the earliest. We'll have to see how things are at that point. I'm so not ready right now as we've been growing the biz. We're up to 65 ducks, 3 geese, and 25 quail, and we're about to take on 50 more quail in 10 days or so. It'll be better once they're all outside, but right now the quail and 5 ducklings are being brooded inside. Dealing with a brooder sucks....but the quail will have their own outdoor tractor hopefully by this weekend (a tractor is basically a very large movable cage so they're always on fresh grass). 

Anyway, all this care and time being devoted to the young birds and Des is making me a bit frazzled and realize how much a baby is going to be tough, tough work. On the plus side, my BIL and his long term gf may be moving to the area soon. Free babysitting!


----------



## campn

Gigs- What about pigeons!? Please no body hate me but they're a big delicacy in Egypt where I grew up, they're very very tasty. I've never seen them sold or served anywhere here and that kinda sucks. I think quail tastes kinda like it? They taste kinda like duck but much lighter. 

June isn't too far away! Honestly I was also so against trying again for the longest time with DS, but suddenly something just clicked that it was the right time, so you'll really know when it's the right time. Mine was like screw this I want my body and career back!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you are just as crazy with the ducks as I am! We have somewhere around 70-/+ ducks.. 
I also look after 4 sheep, 14 chickens (more due to hatch in a day or two) and 2 turkeys..

My goal is to keep somewhat of the same routine each day. I am setting everything up so that daily tasks take no time at all and are easy to do for anyone stepping in. I have it down to less then 5 minutes of morning and evening chores. 
We do have a seasonal stream going through their run so after baby is born in November no one will even have to do water for the girls until spring. ;) the rain showers usually start in October. All about the efficient set up... I think!


----------



## shaescott

I have forgotten to temp every goddamn morning so far. Ugh. FML. 

Tex & Green- hope you O soon!
Camps- haha I think the neighbor was trying to scare you. The twin prank idea is pretty funny too!


----------



## claireybell

Campn .. AVOCADO!! & 1 day until baby gender time hehee :) 

Gigs hey lovely :wave: June will be here before you know it & if not, you can always put it off another couple of cycles esp with business booming at the moment :thumbup: 

For the longest time i wanted another baby & then i had the loss & suddenly i wasnt intrested & it was SO who said when are we going to try again, took alot to come off my 'pill' as i was scared mainly of how hectic it would be but soon come around on idea, do it when your ready Gigs :hugs: 

Not to worry Shae, when you guys are actively ttc you waking up to take your temp will be all you think about esp waiting to see that ovulation temp shift ;)

Afm, yesterday had a scratchy tickly throat & this morning ive woke up feeling guff eurghh!! Im sure its to do with SO doing the house & main doors being left open & cold air & no heating etc (heating on in evenings though) all throaty & nose partially blocked bleugh!!


----------



## Flueky88

CB, I am always curious to learn what others do. I am scared of the thought of going into labor at a patient's house. Especially some of the houses. Oh no I hope it's not a bug you've caught :( hope you feel better soon

Campn, I remember my best friends mom told me about when she lived in Florida and how big some of the bugs were. I decided then and there, no way. I've never thought about eating pigeon, but that's interesting. I've ate bbq squirrel and it was super tasty better than pork. I like to try different things so I'd be up to try it.

Gigs, 2 months away :) I'm really glad the business is taking off, more money for later :)

Pacific, seems like it was divine timing huh? You have so many animals, I don't think I could keep up :) 

Shae, it'll be okay. Missing the temps during AF are pretty much the least beneficial. 


Texas, fx for you :) sorry DD has to go to dentist


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes cb, hope you aren't catching something!

Fluek, how are you feeling? Weren't you battling something? Can't remember if it was illness or allergies.

Pl, we can be the crazy farm girls together :thumbup: i realized we're up to 93 birds and are getting 50 more (quail) soon...did i say that already? Can't wait to get all these f'ers outside. I got 5 ducklings yesterday and didnt realize the size difference between them and the 8 week olds was going to be so significant. They're a third of the size! And they're 5 weeks! Ducks grow so dang fast. I had forgotten. 

Weight loss fail. Only got down 5 lbs and have gained half back over the weekend.

I feel like i'm repeating myself.

Yesterday it was 75 degrees. Today it's snowing. Very Virginia.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn there is actually a local pigeon breeder here, but that would be a tough sell. Most people view them as pests. They have the nickname "rats with wings".


----------



## campn

Claire- Avocados are so yummy! Might make myself a toast with some avocados with salt and pepper a sprinkle of pepper flakes. Oooooooh yes. 

Sorry you're not feeling great hun, are you still able to sleep at night with your blocked nose? Maybe do one of those saline solutions, they feel (and taste) so horrid but they help!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just thought I'd have a nose and see how u all are to realise CAMPN ITS UR SCAN TOMORROW!!!! Omgg!!! Im so excited for you, bet u can't wait! Make sure u let
Us know how it goes and how 'clear' the sausage or hamburger is! I want to go at 16w 0d but some people say to wait til 17w so it's more clear and less mistakes? 

FLUEK- Eeek ur chart looks so good! Im rubbish with charts and never attempted temping, but even I can see ur chart looks promising and that's saying something! Kean to see if u stay up tomorrow xx 

Hello everyone else  kids climbing on me so concentration is 0 x


----------



## campn

Flu- Yes OMG your chart!!! Oh chart porn! I can't wait for your line porn! Really really hoping this is your month! <3

Keep- It's like less than 24 hours now! I'm a ball of an anxious mess hehehe I doubt I'd get any sleep tonight. Really hoping baby cooperates and everything is nice and clear. Give us the money shot baby! 

HAHA the kids climbing on you sounds so much like my house, but it's only one boy who may as well be as strong as 5 kids!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know I'm a terrible poster lately and just talk about myself and I really need to work on that but I'm confused this morning and need some help. This morning (with FMU, I know but I'm covering all my bases) I got an open circle, which means low fertility... But when I took the test out this is what it looked like. Idk if you can tell in the pic or not but those are the exact same color. 
What do you think? Positive? Or close to it? Damn it I wish I had more tests I forgot to get some yesterday! I only have one wondfo left and I'll be using it with smu. 


OMG Campn! You're finding out tomorrow?!?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: I'd say your control line isn't darker then the + line so I'd say get on the Pogo stick today, tomorrow and the day after just in case it does turn darker. I'd call it positive


Gigs: if you built the quails a rabbit type cage with the wire flooring, put a poop board underneath you can just scrape the poop off every few days.they'll still have the front portion of the run where their feet get restbfrom the mesh. It's a really popular thing with the breeders here in Canada. Go crazy lady!!

Cb: fingers crossed you don't get sick. Spring time is usually my time to get sick in this province. (Vs winter sickness where we just escaped from). I think it has something to do with underdressing when we see the sun come out.

I slept terrible last night... I heard the incubated eggs peeping all night long last night. No hatches yet tho, I must step away from the incubator that I don't start to meddle. Haha 
And I realized last night that I don't have baby chicken food, must get that today


----------



## campn

Green- I think if you had used SMU it'd have been positive no doubt! So looks like you're going to ovulate in the next few days!!! Woohooo! You better be all over your DH. Don't you even leave the bedroom! 

Yeah I'll be finding out exactly right around this time tomorrow!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies!
Here's to hoping my smu one is positive! 


Campn- you better tell us as soon as you find out!


----------



## Fern81

Campn I can't wait for your scan tomorrow!! I still vote girl :).

Jezika - glad you're feeling better. To answer your question from a few pages back -We won't be ttc during April. I'm on birth control pills during April; because we want to regulate my cycle so that IVF can start @ the beginning of May (my dr doesn't do IVF in winter). Also, I'll be doing short protocol, no downregulation so I need to be on the Pill before starting. I'm kinda sad that we won't have just one last chance at trying naturally before IVF but at the same time I'm glad it's almost over.

Giggles I wish you lived close to me! I would have loved to buy all your duck eggs... will you be selling the ducks as meat too? And quail... mmmmmm.....! 

Mrsgreen - don't look at the lines inside the digital OPKs! (I admit I have also done it before :blush:) it won't tell you much. With my positive digi's the lines were never the same color.

Dobby - I'm happy for you, to read that you and your SO are getting a bit closer physically. I've also had my ups and downs with DH (almost left him in 2014) but I'm so glad we are still together and have each other to lean on. I hope you guys can find a comfortable place in your relationship and be happy xx

Flueky I wish you would start testing tomorrow with FRERs and post a pic each day lol. GL with the last few remaining days of the tww!

Claire so sorry you're feeling sick! Hope you kick it soon. x 

Who mentioned scuba diving? I'm too lazy to go back. Pacific or Jez? And JLM. I also used to scuba and loved it. I got to swim with a whale shark once. And had no idea trigger fish were so dangerous until I got up close and personal with a huge one and the dive master freaked out & grabbed me away. I would love to see a humpback whale or best of all a blue whale.

Urgh so I'm literally off sick with AF today, the pain had me vomiting this morning. I suppose it's because it's post-hysteroscopy. And I've been drinking a bit too much this weekend :dohh: alcohol is obviously NOT part of my pre-IVF diet but on Sunday after the bfn we were just like F it, let's get drunk one last time before IVF :blush: and we had SUCH a fun day but I'm still feeling hungover and now AF pains = Fern feeling VERY sorry for herself!


----------



## claireybell

I think its just a groggy spring cold, weathers been warm & then cold lately aswell so not suprised i got a bug uhh lotsa fluids & rest :thumbup: 

CAAAAAAAAAMP what times your scan tomo??? We are all eagerly awaiting pics & blue/pink details Lol :) & i buyed some Avocados today aswell yummers, they are full of Omega 3 oils & vits, get it in ye!

MrsG i have no idea which line is the Control line on that OPK so thats a positive to me!! Woooohooo! Get humping Mrs hehe!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling yakky aswell Fern, alcohol was always a must after numerous BFN's so no grief there hun! Plus, think of all the months ypu wont be drinking when the IVF works.. Drink up lol


----------



## campn

Noooo I won't tell a soul what the gender is! Secret forever! :D 

Clairey- Tomorrow around that time hopefully I'd have had the scan and found out! 

Fern- Sorry you're feeling so sick hun, it's normal to feel sorry for yourself so that's allowed hun! I know myself and all of the ladies here have had many pity parties hehe! That's interesting about IVF not done in winter. Why is that!?


----------



## JLM73

OMG soooo behind! while out with my :dog: saw a lil girl with a white hound mix off leash, and when i talked to her found out he was lost!!
Kept him overnight- he was obvi older and sooo sweet!!! I am ever so grateful he had a microchip so "Prince" wil be picked up by hid owner by 6!!
There is NOTHING micro about the microchip needle but they ARE worth it!!


----------



## Fern81

Campn - dr just told me that the success rates are lower in winter so he won't take that chance (so he doesn't do IVF in June and July = our coldest months). The studies that I've read indicate that the shorter days with less sunlight lead to lower melatonin levels which can negatively impact fertility. The nurse also told me that with winter being flu season they don't want to take a chance that an infection can interfere with the IVF process. I'm happy with that, because it seems to me like they are more concerned with a positive outcome than just in the money they can make off their patients. xx

JLM I agree with you re the microchips! So worth it.


----------



## claireybell

Microchips are completely worth it with Pets, we have both our cats chipped :thumbup: J you good samaritan you, pet rescuer :hugs: 

Campn im rubbish with time diff so is it AM your scan? Lol


----------



## campn

Claire- I am too! I looked up your time zone though so it'll be around 3:30 pm to 4:00 pm. It's 5 pm right now there right? It's 12 pm here :) my scan is 10:30 am eastern daylight. 

Fern- Oh I kept forgetting you live in South Africa! Are you originally from another country? I've lived in North Africa until I was 22 and I still get confused over South Africa. I'm very sorry!


----------



## claireybell

Hehe i bet u cannot wait!!! :)


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I had the flu, but I'm feeling so much better from it. Oh as far as the weight loss I still think you are doing great. It's hard to lose and you are still losing even with your set back, don't be discouraged :) oh I hear you on the weather we have chance of snow Friday.

Keep, thank you :) I'm hoping it shoots up tomorrow or at least stays up. Kiddos must love mommy :)

Campn, so glad my chart is chart porn ;) hehe. Oh will totally die if you keep a secret. I'm glad it's early so as long as I get a chance I can find out before afternoon :)

Greenie, those lines look good. I think you are about to O in the next couple days. Maybe buy some cheap opks from pharmacy or grocery store to back up your digi.

Pacific, sorry for getting poor sleep :( Oh I bet it's exciting when they hatch in the incubator.

Fern, :rofl: I'm considering IC tomorrow. FRER saved for Saturday. So glad you got to let loose and have fun. It's so needed at times. I'm very sorry AF got you sickly though.

J, that's awesome about the microchip and that they stumbled upon a nice person like you to help :)

CB, I hope you get to feeling better soon dear. Like you said lots of rest and fluids


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, microchip all the way. My cats vet said tattoo would be $25 or $55 for the chip. I had her chipped as I found that some tattoos just become too hard to read in a hairy ear.

Fern: that's very interesting about the no ivf during winter months, makes sense. 

My chicken eggs are starting to pip.. Hopefully the first chicks will be out in a few hours.

And as for crazy cats: meet my Ms " I fell off the window ledge into the dog bowl while the dog was eating and survived! "
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160405_084315.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fern81

Lol don't be sorry campn :) Born and raised in RSA. My mom's parents immigrated here from the Netherlands during WW2; my dad's side of the family were also originally European immigrants but have been living here for hundreds of years. So I call myself "African" even though I'm white; I've never even been to Europe so it doesn't make sense to call myself "European" right. :)

Yeah Flueky then IC daily please ;)


----------



## Fern81

LOVE that kitty Pacific!


----------



## campn

I also call myself African even though my family is originally Greek. I've never been to Greece and never really wanted to but I do love me some Greek food. 

May is less than a month a way that's pretty exciting!!!


----------



## campn

Pacific- That's the most serious cat I've ever seen. I bet she's got a masters degree! :p


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific your cat is so cute. I always though cats weren't clumsy ; ) glad the dog didn't think she was an extra treat.

Ugh I'm really sleepy. I'm considering napping before my on call starts.


----------



## claireybell

Campn Greece is luuuurvly esp the Islands, its sooo hot there aswell, havent been in years but have been to a couple of greek islands on Holiday ;) 

Haha Flueks give into the IC.. Test test lol

Omg Pacific your kitty is beeeeautiful <3 is she still a Kitten? Gawjus!


----------



## claireybell

Your chart is looking awesome Flueks! 9dpo arhhhhh im excited for you poas Lol! 

I must admit, although im pg, i do miss doing pee tests ha ha they were great fun examining is there a line/no line :)


----------



## pacificlove

Campn our cat's face reminds me of that very old senior cat when she looks like that. 
Fx for your scan tomorrow! You are finding out if I remember correctly?
I love Greek food, and German Salamis and sausages, etc. I am German. Ha-ha but honestly German or Greek food in North America has been "Americanized", tastes so different from Europe to here.

Thanks Fern, I am no cat person, but I am quite fond of this little one!

Friday I get to see our " green olive".


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, our cat is ~11 months old. We got her last fall from another farm. One of those "free barn kitten" things, I suspect she got a bit malnourished after weaning from mom before we got her. She's tiny, looks more like 6 months old.


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG that cat is so damn cute! I love cats. I love dogs too. I honestly love all animals. I'm such a sucker for them all haha I want a huge ranch with a million fur babies some day!

Flu- look at that chart girl! Are you going to give in and test early?

Campn- I'm super excited for your scan. And I love the time zone difference so hopefully you'll announce by the time I get to work haha!


----------



## claireybell

I think flueks should test now ha ha

Awww shes gawjus Pacific, im a complete sucker for Cats but kittens.. OMG i get kitten broody all the time ha ha! I have the cutest tabby kitten pic of my cat passed out slumped over a cushion from playing too much lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Does anyone else's cat play fetch? My cat does and I have an amazing video of it. It's hilarious.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey girls, I feel like I'm crashing the party, but my TWW is alone due my partner being called away for work, so i'm wondering if i could chat with you guys... if not its fine, it looks like you guys are all close knit!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Welcome kitty! 
Perfect timing we were just talking about cats. Lol 
Tell us about yourself!


----------



## claireybell

Couldnt resist posting Lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsqmcx5lbo.jpeg

Just to say we've decorated our Lounge now & have diff sofa & cushions, these obes are yuk eurghhh


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Does anyone else's cat play fetch? My cat does and I have an amazing video of it. It's hilarious.

Haha excellent!! 

Mine only chase toys & lil pieces of screwed up bits of foil lol


----------



## claireybell

Hi KittyKat :) come join the fun hehe


----------



## kittykat7210

thank you, I love cats XD 

My name is kit, me and my partner have been trying for quite a few years, i ovulated around about Sunday, and this is our first cycle since starting to try again after our last loss. 

I'm hoping to start testing around the 16th, i'm hoping for a girl, hubby is hoping for a boy (go figure) but honestly we are just hoping a baby of any kind at this point!

How is everyone :)

EDIT: I was so excited when my cat started playing fetch... I didnt realise how common it was XD


----------



## pacificlove

That's a cute picture cb! I think it's adorable when cats sleep like humans. Ha-ha

Our cat chases a few toys, some she even carries around, but no retrieving. She spents a lot of her time watching the wild rabbits hop around our house.

Welcome kittykat! Sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: feel free to chat with us while you wait.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- so sorry for your losses. You mentioned you've been trying for a couple years. Any insight from your doctor as to what's going on?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Guy!!!!!

I got a freakin positive! My wondfo wasn't quiet as dark as the control line but way darker than I've been getting these last few months! And my digi is peak!! Woot woot!! I'm making a baby this month!!!! 
I'm going to get a couple dollar tree tests and I'll test again tonight and tomorrow and if they go lighter I'm counting this as positive. If they don't then I'll get one tomorrow haha


Edit: wondfo just got darker. It's definently positive. Holy crap I'm excited.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kittykat7210

I have unexplained irregular periods... I don't like doctors, i thought i had PCOS for a while but tests were negative, I got fed up of tests, and as we have conceived, despite the losses, we are hopeful, we are young so if it comes to it we will have to seek full medical help. I've never had regular periods, the most regular ive had is 4 months where my cycle was 38 days long XD 

Its cool, i have faith that we will get there :)

WOO mrsgreen!! :dust:


----------



## Fern81

Woohoooo Green! 

Hi there Kittykat xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie I would test again this afternoon. That's what mine looks like the morning of my sue. I always surge in the afternoon.... Lol I just saw your post from thirty minutes ago I am clearly a few pages behind

Welcome KK!

Campn, how exciting!!! I thought today was Wednesday but then I realize it was Tuesday and got sad :(

Gigs, that is a lot of birds! Any chance we can get a quail video? I have only ever seen wild quail like twice and from a distance.

Still working to catch up. Have a headache so I keep rereading and processing nothing. I feel so poopy this cycle. I feel pregnant, but I am definitely not pregnant. Must be stress. Which would also explain how I sm on cd 12 with low fertility....


----------



## Flueky88

CB how cute. I wish I wasn't allergic to cats. But I do love my little Chi. She took a nap with me :)

Pacific, oh how some schnitzel or rouladden would taste so good right now. I'm really hungry today. There is a German restaurant not too far that is actually pretty authentic tasting. I'm so lucky. We don't go very often but I really like it. 

Greenie, get bust today and tomorrow ;) bow chickadee wah wah. So excited for you!!

Kitty welcome, no need to feel like your intruding. I was a long time stalker before I came out of the shadows :rofl: I'm sorry for your previous losses. I have had irregular periods, now the come at pretty regular intervals but mine are also 39 to 41 days long. I used to hope our first was a boy but now I'd be happy to just have a baby. I know it'll happen, just have to be patient.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky I am allergic to cats too. Especially since ours likes to sleep right under my face at night on occasion.
And now you have me thinking if there are any German restaurants near by...

Dobs: hope you feel better soon!

Greenie: don't leave the bedroom until you are pregnant!! :dust:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kitties &#128525; I love kitties - we're all girls at the shop at the moment and quite fond of a cat video or 7... Sadly DH and sproggits are allergic so my old lady had to go live with my dad (where she gets spoilt absolutely rotten so I don't feel too bad) She's almost 11.

I read everything but it's been a long day so forgot it all. I was greeted with projectile vomit from Ella-bub this evening then the others proceeded to traipse through it shouting 'what's going on?' 'What's the smell?' 'Is Lizzie baby sick?' YES! And you're standing in it! And she kept spewing and moving back while I was trying to chase her to catch it. It's actually kind of hilarious and if I wasn't so emetophobic I would be laughing... Instead I'm just compulsively washing my hands every time I touch anything and won't eat any dinner. 

CD4. AF is on her way out, amazingly - lightest period I've had since forever. 100mg of soy down, tomorrow I might up it to 150mg...


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol pl! I love that advice! I second that!

Although I just read an article on i fucking love science stating that the evolutionary reason for sex lasting longer than two seconds is because the man is actually displacing the existing sperm in the vagina cavity. The penis acts as a scoop. So I wonder if too much bd would actually hinder more than help? Or does the excess sperm outweigh that? Shrugs

I'll be fine. Just man noted with my job, they are being shady and I am not in the mood to deal with the them and the district I want to move to doesn't have their posting up so either they already finished hiring or they haven't or they aren't ugh


----------



## DobbyForever

Ms! That sounds awful so sorry :(. Hope she feels better


----------



## campn

Green- Yay!!! I told you!!! :D congrats on your BFP in advance mama! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh sorry gigs you asked about so. Idk. We couldn't walk away from one another, and things got better for a while. The problem is he is still saying no kids and coming up with excuses. I don't want to sit around for three years to find out he doesn't want kids. So idk. I'm still torn. It makes me sick thinking about it.


----------



## FutureMrs

Green congrats girl.. Go make a baby!!' :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, tough situation. Hope you get some clarity on things soon.

Kit, Hi! Welcome :) wow, i am so sorry for your losses. I see the 14 week one :( i can't even imagine.

Green, woohooooo!!! O dance! :dance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- Thinking of you. And I hope you get clarity and stress relief soon! 
As far as the negative affect.. Who knows but idc. DH is like never horny so this is my excuse to get some and as much as I want hahaha 

M&s- sorry LO is sick but happy it was at a least a little comical plus AF is moving out! Woot woot!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs i saw the same article. I think doing it more then once a day would also degrade the sperm quality so all counter productive.
You are a strong woman, I know you'll figure out the so issues. :hugs:

As for the hatch, I have one new chick drying off in the incubator now :) more to come


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific! Are these the chicks you promised pictures of? That you weren't sure would hatch?


----------



## claireybell

Awww baby chicks hehe piccys :) 

Yay! MrsG ovulation congratuals woop!!! Get that egg girl :hugs: everything crossed for you xx

M&S sorry lil un is poorly, but great your period finished super quick :thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

She's been sleeping for a few hours so fingers crossed, maybe just something she ate. I hope.


----------



## kittykat7210

pictures of the little chickies...? XD PLEASE i used to keep chickens, i miss them greatly!


----------



## DobbyForever

I would love to see some hatchling photos!

Thanks ladies. Idk. Supposedly we are to sit and talk about it this weekend, but he always finds and excuse to push the conversation off.


----------



## DobbyForever

kittykat7210 said:


> pictures of the little chickies...? XD PLEASE i used to keep chickens, i miss them greatly!

You fit right in :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

DobbyForever said:


> I would love to see some hatchling photos!
> 
> Thanks ladies. Idk. Supposedly we are to sit and talk about it this weekend, but he always finds and excuse to push the conversation off.

DH and I had a tough time at the beginning. We fought through and almost 14 years later, today is our 4th wedding anniversary :)

But only you can know if it's worth it. My gut always told me that there was something worth staying for. But I think something as fundamental as kids, that's a deal breaker. It's not something you can promise then take back when the going gets tough. :hugs: It'll work out in the end. If it hasn't worked out yet, then it's not yet the end.


----------



## DobbyForever

He is just so wishy washy. One day, he wants them. One day, he doesn't and wants to get a vasectomy. One day, he isn't sure. like just make up your mind dude. We did discuss that if he gets a vasectomy while we are together, we could talk about freezing sperm in the event we break up and I want kids but idk


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs! You're back! Yay! Hope you find a good job soon. My school district isn't awful to work for but not great either. I don't have my own classroom cause we are out of space. So I have to go to 6 different rooms to teach in. They are trying pass a bond to build more schools and update etc but it's $56million. That's a ton of money for our rural community.

I'm super worried. Going to the bank tomorrow to talk about a refinance on the mortgage. We need major repairs done to the tune of $35K and that's with doing some of it ourselves. But most of it is the $16k for foundation repair... I'm worried the bank won't appraise our house high enough to cover it or they won't lend us money due to debt/income ratio. Don't know what we will do if they turn us down completely. Hopefully we can at least $25k that way we can do foundation and floors and a few cosmetic things. It's not like I can shit out $16 to just fix the foundation alone. If they won't lend money at all we may have to sell but idk where we would go. Places comparable to what we have are listed for $120k or better. So im not sure why my appraisal was so low to begin with. Ugh I'm ranting sorry.

No O yet. Doubt it coming. Idk when to call doctor and be like "it's not happening" now what?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs you'll be in my thoughts this weekend. Hope all goes well. Fx

M&S hope your kid feels better soon. Sounds like there are a few spring bugs going around?

I had to kick the cat off the incubator... I have to keep the incubator covered in a towel or it looses too much heat and the cat has dropped herself over this watching through a peep hole under the towel. 

Second pic is of the wet chick (i call it the ugly phase) draped over some unhatched buddies. They keep calling toward each other. ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160405_135423.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20160405_145740.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireybell

Hope you get some common ground on baby talk this wknd Dobs, even if it means setting a date to ttc like in a year or so, my SO never wanted anymore children after his first son was born (another relationship) as she stopped SO from seeing him & he hasnt seen him since he was 4yrs old, raising that subject is difficult & always wonder how to begin.. Hope he doesnt avoid it completely though hun, hugs :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Pacific aren't you having a scan this week or first Drs/midwife apt? .. :) do you know you official due daye yet?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific! How cute. I love little babies. We had some ducks who had chicks a few years ago and I've loved all animal babies since.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, first ultrasound this Friday :) hopefully confirming 1 healthy baby! I am thinking that once we have that dating scan the due date will get pushed back a few days just because my cycles can vary from 30 to 33 days.

Mrs: I like baby birds once they start to feather out or fluff out, ha-ha! Otherwise I think they are ugly ... :blush:


----------



## campn

Dobby- I hope you crazy kids agree on something and just move on from there just agree on one serious plan and go with it. I really don't like the "we'll see" that hubby gives me sometimes like no dude we will not see! Just give me your word.


----------



## Flueky88

M&S so sorry about you LO that sounds awful. Vomit is my nursing weakness. Wounds, snot, urine, poop. Okay. Vomit, yuck.

Pacific how cute
Also, I totally made myself hungry typing that before ;)

Dobby :hugs: sorry he is being wishy washy. I hope you can get an answer soon.

Texas, holy crap. I really hope the bank will approve the loan. It sucks how expensive home repairs cost :(


----------



## Jezika

Hi lovies. I still have so much school work to do tonight but thought I'd update. Hopefully I'll read the rest of the thread when I have more time towards the end of the week. Sorry for being selfish again :$

Back pain is still ongoing but doc thinks it's mechanical because it abates when I am in certain positions. Bean has been hanging on so far and I haven't had any spotting (touch wood), but I do freak myself out about my boobs not being as full as they had been for a couple days last week, and I alsog had some days over the past week where my boobs weren't sore at all. They definitely wax and wane a lot but I hope that's okay. I also worry about periodic sharp pains that I get in what seems like my left ovary and other times my right ovary. No idea what that could be, but I haven't had cramping. I'd worry about ectopic but pain is on both sides (is double ectopic possible!?). I've had twinges of pain in my urethra but they cleared me for UTI. So I have no idea why I keep having that issue. Been feeling nauseous a bit. Had an agonizing pulsing stabbing pain in my right breast in the middle of the night last night. Was awful but went away after a few minutes. Generally not sleeping well. 

As of yesterday, lines have been looking fine on ICs. I ran out of FRERs three days ago (line looked great though) and I don't think my wondfos will look markedly darker at this point but I may still test tomorrow. That's it. So I'm just taking each day as it comes and am surprised I'm still pg! Doc appt on Monday. Will hopefully get bloods and U/S referral. Big love to you all and sorry for my posts always being only about me only xoxoxo

P.S. Campn, can't wait to see results of your gender scan!!!!! GL!


----------



## campn

Jez- Sorry you're still getting some worrying symptoms but glad baby is sticking! There's are many symptoms that can happen during pregnancy and you don't get all of them on daily basis (thank goodness!) like right now I get crampy whenever my uterus grows more and it can hurt, or round ligament pain when you feel there's a rubber band on the sides on your hips that's going to snap whenever you turn on the bed. As of lately my feet and my back hurt since my balance is already shifting and like you I sleep so badly most nights. 

Distractions are good though! Just finish tv shows or reading a book gets all that off my mind for a bit otherwise I'd be a miserable ball of anxiety hehe! 

Glad everything is looking good so far! :)


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, how far along are you now? Fx the doctor will be able to give you some piece of mind next week. Keep us in the loop


----------



## gigglebox

PL! CHICKIEEESSS!!! SQUEEEE! Ok, so there is something I've always been confused about...do you move them from the 'bator when they start hatching? or just leave them in? I can't seem to get a straight answers on that. I've read they need to be moved but I'm confused as to where they go. What kind of chickens are you hatching? Do you sell them or are you growing your flock?

we're getting 2 more freebie ducklings Friday :blush: hubs is like, "we're going to become a duck refuge." and I was like..."So?"

Jez, don't worry, I'm sure things will be just fine :) Your chances are great. I know a bunch of us have 2 m/c's or c/p's under our belts, but that's the exception, not the norm. The norm is if it happens once, it's unlikely to happy twice, especially in a row. 

But eeeee I'm so excited for all these upcoming scans! Even if I am flakey these days...I am still stalking...lurking in the dark...ever waiting...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn! 12 more hours!!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs: during the hatch I don't open the incubator unless I have to for an emergency. If you open the incubator you loose humidity which you need so nee hatchlings don't get stuck or "shrink wrapped" into the eggs. You can leave them in the incubator for up to 36 hours I have been told. I also leave them in until everybody is fluffed out.

If a large hatch I take the first half out once dry and mist any remaining eggs that are pipped or zipped which allows the humidity to built quicker (make sure it doesn't go over your max for the species incubated ) and avoids the shrink wrapping.

Once out of the incubator I move them into a brooder. Basically a tall box with a heat light over it. I move them up as they grow and feather out.

These girls will be added to my flock and they should lay green or olive colored eggs. Boys will be heading to freezer camp. ;)

Yay ducklings!! I can't wait for mine to start laying so I can incubate and sell some ducklings too ;) the drakes are busy and some of the girls are starting to look like they could lay soon


----------



## DobbyForever

Guess who got some :spermy: tonight! Say what?! Granted he only did it cuz my empty circle but still. Come onnnnnn body feel free to O in 48-72 hours!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Go dobbys body go!!!! Make a baby!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez glad you have your appt soon. I think you need a ticker now :)

Dobby, woohoo, come on body, time to O!!


----------



## Flueky88

I wasn't happy with my temp drop this morning so I'm not testing today. Sorry ladies :(


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aw no, sorry to see temp drop FLUEKY, still doesn't mean ur out yet! I'll be watching for tomorrow's temp  x 

MRS green - sorry im abit behind, congrats on a lovely positive OPK! How exciting! Good luck xx 

Is everyone else stalking like me for CAMPNS scan? ... Last min vote- im still feeling boy! Good luck chick can't wait to hear all about it! X


----------



## claireybell

good luck for gender scan Camperoon :)


----------



## claireybell

i cant view the ovulation charts grr as at work, 10dpo temp drop is not unheard of Fleuks, mine was up & down just before my bfp & after, esp if you period isnt due for another 3-4 days hun.. fx'd :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Guess who got some :spermy: tonight! Say what?! Granted he only did it cuz my empty circle but still. Come onnnnnn body feel free to O in 48-72 hours!

get in the girly hehe!!! swim super spermies hehee


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo Dobs! Was he weird about it at all or was it totally cool?

Time for you to be all :coffee: "what? Babies? No i'm not even thinking about that right now dearie" cool cucumber mode on the outside. does he realize you haven't ov'ed yet? Well, guess i'll be watching this thread a bit closer now...also, if you recall, sex 3 days before ov got me knocked up last time. COME ON DOBS' OVARY!

Also...it occurs to me that i had completely full on unprotected sex this month, but it was like 5 days before O. I'm probably fine, right? 5 days is a long time for that swimmer to be hanging on.


----------



## TexasRider

I think I got my temp rise today??? Need a few more days but it's looking like I O'd!! Now I have a question. Could I have O'd saturday and just had a small rise from saturday to Sunday and then it take another few days to really rise?? 2 out of the 3 temps besides today's were higher than what they had been for most of the cycle. The reason why I ask is because my cm doesn't match up with O yesterday. It's been creamy since Sunday. There is just more of it now... Anyway hope it stays up. Even if O was yesterday I still have a shot since we bd 3 and 2 days before O. But I'm hoping O was Saturday cause that makes my odds better lol

Yay dobby! Maybe you will get lucky. But hey at least SO is back to having sex with you... That's orogress anyway 

Gigs- think you will be ok. It's not unheard of but pretty rare


----------



## campn

Flu- My temp dropped day of my BFP. I think it drops a bit the day after you implant. Don't lose hope now! 

Still at home and surprisingly I did manage to sleep! I wanna start getting ready but it's probably too early. Oh and did I mention my tech is this handsome Portuguese guy!? I've never had a tech that was a man! Oh can't wait for him to feel my belly fat and stretch marks eeeeek! :cry:

Last time to guess!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Eeeek im so excited for you campn!!

Boy boy boy?!! Xx enjoy ur scan xx


----------



## Flueky88

Keep thank you. I know I'm not out completely but I was hoping it's be higher. 

CB yeah it dropped to my initial rise level. AF due Sunday.

Campn, I vote girl :)

Gigs, not impossible but it is unlikely.


----------



## Flueky88

Texas woohoo, fx for you!


----------



## TexasRider

Flueky- still way above coverline so it still looks good. Fx AF stays away for you!


----------



## Fern81

Page 1000 :)

Texas - I've had a crazy cycle where I waited 5 days for a temps rise after VERY noticeable O cramps and perfect score 8 dpo progesterone test; also had a CP that cycle at 4+3. Had one or two other cycles where I've waited a bit before my body started responding to the progesterone (and late temp rise) so it's not unheard of but it is uncommon. FX xx

I wish we could keep ducks and chicks :) but my one wild kitten would catch them all. She was found alone and starving in a parking lot @ 2 weeks old when she was rescued, and now at 8 months old she still eats everything in sight; poor lil thing! Even chews on the spinach in my veggie garden.

Look at that temp dip Green I bet O is today!!

Stalking for your news Campn xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- I hope AF stays away for you!

Campn- I can't wait!!!

Texas- I think maybe you ov cd 18 but I'm not as good as this as other ladies on here. Lol 

Afm- had a nice temp drop this morning so today should be ov day! Can't wait to see a huge rise tomorrow. But I still need to bd tonight. Any ideas ladies on how I can make him want to? we already did 2 days in a row 3 will definently be pushing it. He'll say "we will tomorrow" and I don't want to tell him about the opk because I don't wanna put pressure on him.


----------



## kittykat7210

campn: I vote Girl :)


I'm panicking guys... i don't know whats wrong with me! 

My OPK's are now completely blank, i hope this means i've O'd, exactly when i don't know, its my fault, no where near me does OPK's so i had to wait until i had a day off to get them!! 

what's the chance of my catching? 

BD on Friday 1st (just after lunch), saturday and sunday i had EWCM and on monday my OPKs were positive but getting lighter through out the day from 10am-6pm (my last one at 6pm was negative), yesterday they were almost invisible and by today (6th) they are completely blank would I have o'd on the friday-monday? or would it be after my tests were starting to be negative (from monday evening) sorry I'm asking lots of questions!

right now my LH tests are blank, my cervix is high soft and closed, with lots of kind of slippery kind of lotiony with a small amount of stretch CM... so confused XD


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Anyone who's seen my previous testing posts will know that I pee in the poor sheep then dip my tests, well my daughter has turned the sheep into a potty for her 'baby Tilly' looks like im not the only one who pees in the sheep! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TexasRider

Yay green! Get it girl. Hoping you get a huge rise as well. Usually it works for me if I basically molest my husband. Rubbing kissing etc be t by now he knows what's going on and he's happy to oblige either way.

Also when I play with FF and put in higher temp for tomorrow it gives me crosshairs on Monday so that would be cd 18 so looks like you're right. And if that's the case then I bd at -3 -2 -1 days before O and get a high chance of conceiving lol so fingers crossed it stays up!!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, if i had to guess i'd say it happened sunday, going by the last day of ewcm.

Campn, i'm so on the fence but i guess i'll go with pink :)


----------



## Fern81

Green - OK your bd schedule so far looks exactly like what my dr prescribes (EOD and then every day for 4 days - starting 2 days before O, then day of O, then day after O if you want to for good measure). Don't know about your husband but mine can be convinced ANY time with a BJ doesn't matter how tired he is... :haha::blush:

Even if he doesn't want to; the swimmers that are in your tubes waiting _before_ O are usually the ones who catch the egg :) so bd O-1 and O-2 days are great timing!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- my doc says day before and day of. I'm sure were covered but I just want to make sure we did everything perfect. I really really want this eggie to be the one. 

I have tons of pain today. Mostly my left ovary but a little on the right too. I hope I release multiple eggs!! 

Tex- I hope it goes up more tomorrow! Fx for you.


----------



## campn

Okay we found out, baby was very helpful too. So you ladies get a riddle!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

A girl?!? Because of the pink??


----------



## gigglebox

Squeeee!!!!!!! I knew it! Congratulations!


----------



## gigglebox

So once people get it
Can you share
A picture for us
Now
Please
I want to seeeee
Could you indulge us?


----------



## Fern81

Yay congrats I knew it!!!! You are too cute with that riddle!!!!!!!


----------



## campn

It's a girl!!! 

I'm so in shock and can't believe it at all but so happy! I made the tech check over and over!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay Campn I'm sooooooo happy for you! You get one of each now!


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats on your baby girl campn!!! That's so lovely :)


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> It's a girl!!!
> 
> I'm so in shock and can't believe it at all but so happy! I made the tech check over and over!

Yay campn!!!! So happy you get a little girly! Now let the shopping commence!


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats Campn!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## claireybell

ahhhhh Camps yay!! congrats on your lil princess hun, eeeeee!!!!! Im sat here grinning at my desk for you Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Eeeek!! CAMPN!!!! Im so pleased I was wrong! You can experience both now!! How perfect one of each! I always find people I know have clusters of either girls or boys round the same time, so because u and CB both found out pink, I think me, Jez & Pacific may be team blue! X


----------



## mrs.green2015

So are the rest of the preggos having boys then? Lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

A GIRL :happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Campn, was so so excited to check this thread today in my two spare mins, and am sooo happy for your girly! (And glad I changed my prediction, ha!).xoxoxox


----------



## campn

Thank you so much ladies! I was really expecting a boy but I'm glad I get to have a daughter this time. We are gonna hold off on shopping until our 20 week scan but I didn't see any boy bits at all.

Baby was pretty chilled out, she had both hands behind her head and crossed her legs but then started kicking and mooned us with her potty shot.


----------



## pacificlove

Yay campn!! So happy for you!!! :) congratulations on your girly!!!:)


----------



## pacificlove

As for us, we have 4 babies out and 2 more that are making their way out. 60% hatch rate is fantastic when you consider the things those eggs went through. I was expecting half of that...


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove: YAY for more chicks!!! can we get pictures when they fluff up... XD as much as i love a gooey baby birdy when they fluff up they are irresistible :D


This TWW is killing me this time, I forgot what this time was like!! I dont feel pregnant like last time though :( i just knew last time but i'm not feeling it this time :( I suppose it was a long shot so i cant be too disappointed haha!


----------



## pacificlove

Kat I wasn't feeling it either when it happened for me...
Fingers crossed for you!!

Since you asked: here are the first 4 fluff butts. 

I need more eggs.. I want to incubate more now. Haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160406_104442.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kittykat7210

They are sooo cute!!! Can i have one ??


----------



## campn

Kitty- Each tww I was convinced I was pregnant, except the cycle I got my BFP! I was convinced I was not! :p 

Pacific- Ohhh too too cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ah I missed the 1000th page!

Keep the pee sheep thing is hilarious!

Fluek you are not out yet! I also had a temp dip the day of my bfp!

I forgot who asked but my lh strips go stark negative right after o or during my period so you probably did O :)

Gigs well I bought like 50 condoms lol but he didn't use one and I was like ok whatever dude just push my lingerie up cuz I hate if when you get it all over my clothes lol but then he was like (bear in mind we have a Dom sub sexual relationship so what we say in bed is not how we treat each other out of bed) I am going to reward you with my soldiers and I was like uh huh sure last time you said that you had a panic attack and pulled out but he didn't! I was like wasaaaavjxychxj?! But I didn't say anything we just went on business as usual 

I have to run my dogs to the vet but will finish catching up after


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- I'm so glad he did it. Not only for you and possible bfp but because maybe he's starting to heal. I really hope so! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex that is one beautiful O temp rise!

Campn love the riddle and your potty shot! So glad you got your little girlie!!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs thanks! Im just mad at myself that we didn't bd last night! I know -2 days before O is good but dang it I gave up on ovulating haha. Just kinda weird that my cm didn't match up this time?


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I did read though that 0-2/1 is the ideal timing and there is only a 5% conception rate day of O

Got my flashing smile this morning. We parted ways for tonight but he is coming back tomorrow for a few days. I hope I get lucky again lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- did he ask to see an opk or did you show him the negative so he'll bd?


----------



## DobbyForever

I just leave them on the counter in the morning and he tosses the stick lol last cycle he asked if I would mind leaving opks out because he said he was more anxious not knowing. He requested the bd actually I left my parents just to go home for a night to dtd because he would not stop talking about it lol


----------



## pacificlove

Kat, just C'mon over and pick one up ;) 

Dobs, whatever helps your SO


----------



## gigglebox

That's awesome Dobs, and what Green said, hopefully this means he is getting better with his anxiety.

PL, what breed are they?


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty, I'd say you Od but temping is the for sure metjod. The tww is maddening. I've been pretty calm, but then I got a wee bit excited when my boobs got tender. The temp drop deflated me now. 

Keep, love how you aren't the only one peeing in the poor sheep :rofl:

Campn, I knew it!! I just felt like since this pregnancy was a bit different you'd have a girl this go round. Cute riddle :)

Dobby, we'll good luck, glad you got your flashing smiley. Hope dog is okay.

Thank you everyone, sorry, I just feel really down. I seriously feel like crying. Don't know why, bahaha. I think it's because I'm guessing AF Sunday. Alright, gotta get positive that we can try for next cycle. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl your little chicks are adorrrrrable I dunno how you and gigs do it though that is a lot of birds lol. When you say they go to freezer does that mean you are gonna eat them? Lol I am so naive

He seems to slowly be getting better. His new therapist was pretty adament we break up, but I think because so was firm that is not happening whatever they do there seems to be helping him.

I messaged him to let him know about the flashing smile and he just said ok thanks for letting me know.... ..... ...... So he knows I'm likely to O soon. I guess I'll see what happens tomorrow night. Shrugs. Not gonna lie. I snuck some preseed up in there post sex. I did that with my last bfp. Didn't have time to get it in before so I put it in right after.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww flukes! Hugs hugs I hate that feeling. But your temp is still though, that drop wasn't big at all.

The dogs are fine. She just needed her annual exam, two vaccines, and some heart worm medicine. $200 later... And that was just the one dog ><


----------



## gigglebox

You sneaky thing you!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so nervous/ excited! But I don't want to get my hopes up that this is his way of agreeing to try. Because it'll break my heart if tomorrow he pulls out or sits me down and says no :(


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, thanks girl :hugs: vet costs are another reason holding me back on getting another dog. Well, I hope he had a super sperm swimmer in there ;)


----------



## campn

Sorry ladies seems like a busy day. Had to go to the bank then to my regular OB appointment. I like my doctor a lot but she's way too hyper and so talkative she doesn't let me talk! Grrrr!

Dobb- Things really doing like they're getting better I'm so happy for you, I hope he agrees to start trying again as you've been waiting for a while. Can't wait for you BFP and your boy! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I just remind myself that the hefty vet bill is a once a year thing that I do budget for each month (well I over budget their monthly expenses to compensate for the annual vet visit). I do take them to a pricey vet though. But the cheaper vets annoy me. Long story short... Don't get a dog! Get a baby! Here me Flueky's uterus?! 

Pretty sure he's got some good swimmers that hang around for four days. Hopefully. But he switched his workout stuff so idk if that might affect his swimmers.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn sorry your dr does too much talking and not enough listening :(

Dobby, I think DH might be up for it but have to discuss with him before we take the plunge. I hope his new workout supplement isn't affecting anything.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, this might sound silly but I do it because I can be soft spoken.
1) try writing down and pre-existing thoughts and concerns and hand it to her first thing
2) raise your hand lol it sounds so stupid but I do it all the time in meetings or life or appointments when I want people to know I have something to say without interrupting. If they poke fun I just hide behind bring a teacher though lol
3) just interrupt lol as long as you are polite it's really fine. I straight up told my massage therapist and my waxing people I do not want to talk some days haha

Flueky, if you temp stays above cl will you test tomorrow? Or still holding out for the weekend?

Ugh now I stressed myself out that maybe I won't O


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobby - if he was any kind of dom, there's no way he would have put up with that kind of insolence! You'd have been chucked right out of my bed and on a sex-ban quicker than you could question me again, miss! So I think if he want ahead and rewarded you anyway, then he must be feeling at least a little better :winkwink:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I think I will try to hold out for weekend. I know it's cruel and unusual punishment :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg! MS you naughty minx! Yeah, I got away with a lot last night. I was crying all day yesterday so I managed to sad, puffy face eyes my way out of a lot haha. I was definitely not as obedient as I usually am hahaha. I also know if we get super into character then he'll want non bd bd and there is no way I am getting any :spermy: if that happens for hygiene purposes haha

Ahhh flukes you are so good. I don't know how you manage to hold out lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ha. I got introduced to certain scenes slightly earlier than most do :haha: It was an interesting way of making money when I was a teen and let's face it, once you go kinky, it's hard to go back :winkwink:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I am sure you'll o. Fx SO doesn't pull out ;)

Freezer camp is another word for extra roosters hitting the chopping block. There is a couple of places on the big island that are certified to do it. I don't have the heart to do it myself quite yet.. But I can eat what I raise. Haha

Gigs: dad is a big black Orpington rooster and mom was an Easter egger (ameraucana cross).


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww well I am good to go back. It was fun when we were just fooling around, but sometimes I just want to have some vanilla, we're equal partners on the same team sessions. Yesterday was one of those days so we met halfway because he wanted some of the old crazy stuff.

PL, so do they send you back the meat then? Sorry! This is all new and fascinating to me


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, a processing place usually does the deed, defeathers, takes the guts out and cuts off the head, neck and feet and then freezes and vacuum seams that bird into freezer bags. 
So basically you get a bird ready for the roaster back.

Sorry if too much detail for our vegan friends...

I do not like how store bought chickens get raised and treated and ideally one day I'd butcher my own birds here to eliminate the stress of transport too.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- how many days of high fertility do you usually get?


So I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating from both ovaries. I felt it strong this morning on the left and then it went away and now it's super strong on the right. 
Does that sound right? 

Idk but if my right tube isn't blocked that would be pretty damn cool!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhh interesting PL! My mom used to slaughter her own chickens when she lived in 
Thailand, but she has lost the stomach for it since moving to the U.S. we just live in blissful, ignorant separation from food processing. Eep! Two days until your scan!

Greenie, honestly it varies so much. Lol. But I usually O between cd 12 and 16. Usually it tends to be cd 15/16. Plus, this cycle I started later than usual to avoid getting false highs like I have been getting recently. My opk is so negative though. I know it can change overnight but blah. This is not my dirty sink ftr lol

Also, that's what my double O feel like. I get strong O pains on one side, then about twelve hours later I get the same on the other side. With that temp dip and the solid smile yesterday, definitely looks like today is the day and that clomid is working overdrive! Love it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm hoping so much no matter when ov happens for you that you'll catch the eggie! 

So weird about ov on one side then getting bad cramps on the other side. I've never felt ov before so this is all new to me. Lol I wonder what causes the second pain..


----------



## DobbyForever

I would think you are releasing two eggs, one from each ovary. I hear clomid has a tendency to make that happen.


----------



## TexasRider

So I went to the bank today and talked to the loan guy. Basically as long as our house appraises for $102,000 we can get the loan! We will be getting approximately $40k to redo our house and fix our foundation. Fingers crossed our appraisal comes in that high. It should though cause properties that are similar to ours are going for over $100k more like in the $120k range! So relieved and I'm gonna get basically a brand new house inside. Paint floors kitchen appliances etc! Eek!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay Texas! So happy for you!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex that is so exciting!


----------



## campn

Yay Tex! I love that kind of stuff!! 

Green- I think you're def growing follicles on both sides and very possible you'd release more than 1 egg. I did read you can feel the pain on both sides but ovulate from just one, I guess the ovary with the biggest egg releases first then your body starts producing progesterone and that stops the other ovary. 

Something else is what I'm sure happen to me, I ovulated from my right ovary (my dominant one) and baby implanted on the left side. How weird!?

Pacific- I wish there was more farm raised chicken in North America, when I moved here from Egypt all the food tasted pretty weird to me cause in Egypt everything is produced naturally in farms. I remember my first orange in the US, I was expecting a certain taste and I was so shocked by the very different taste. Dissappointed.


----------



## gigglebox

campn, I didn't even think about the difference in produce. Must be like that everywhere...I used to have a food exchange with a friend in Australia, and man, even foods we have here and there that are similar (chocolates, namely) taste so different...and what we're accustomed to always seems to win out. Except caramel tim tams. omg *drool*

Dobs, that blue one looks nearly positive to me...am I crazy? don't answer that.

So can we be in an unofficial tww together? 'cause I'm not getting my usual tww sore boobs, however that didn't happen last month either (first cycle since m/c). so maybe pain free tww is my new norm. If only my periods got shorter :growlmad: but no, still 12 days. anyway, getting knocked up 4-5 days before ov'ing is so unlikely though...which I'm fine with, I'm really not trying to have a December baby, but, you know how your head does.

PL, hubs does the culling here, however we've only had to take out one goose so far. As he puts it, our birds (and yours, and everyone else who gives a crap about their animals) live an amazing life and only have one bad day.

yay Tex! I'm jealous, but also not...because I've lived through renovations and they're f'ing terrible. just make absolutely sure you do your research before picking a contractor. we got screwed so hard by not doing that, we just went with the cheapest guy who seemed like he knew what he was doing. bad, bad idea.

green, I haven't ever o'd from both sides, that I remember, so I can't comment...how are you feeling about the possibility of twins? sorry if I'm making you repeat yourself.


----------



## gigglebox

m&s! I had to go back a page and just saw your post, you naughty girl. You don't have to be explicit on your, a hem, jobs...but how did you get into the scene of it all? How does one find a job in that stuff without craigslist?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I'll repeat myself for only you! Haha I would love twins. DH is dying for twins! They run in his family so he's always wanted them.


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah the plan is that we will do the renovations sometime this summer. I will be off work so it won't be as bad. We will alternate between his moms and my moms house and just move out. That will probably not be as stressful... I hope... His mom has a shop building with an efficiency type room with bed and bathroom that we can stay in 

We will definitely do our research but I think we are gonna try and do as much as we can ourselves. im not being unrealistic but we can paint walls and put in a premade vanity cabinet in the bathroom etc


----------



## campn

I'm always so surprised when someone wants twins! I think they're given to those who can handle them so no wonder I haven't had any. 

Gigs- Remember how I said my mil was so annoying saying I'm having twins even after seeing 2 sonograms!? I posted twins pics on Facebook today to mess with her. Are all mils that annoying!?

When I went to see the inlaws they kept babbling about how I'll never have a girl cause their family only makes men (I'm having I told that story deja vu) but I'm still so ticked by it! After I posted the baby's gender reveal on Facebook (only to family) my FIL tagged my MIL saying how glad she'll be since she had 3 boys. 

I know they're crazy and I immediately thought, "is he doing this so as soon as I push the baby out, they'll take her!?" :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Campn that's very annoying! I am not really looking forward to telling my mil.. Yes she'll be over the moon happy but I think one of the reasons for her pestering us for 6 years now is that her bff has 2 grandkids that she sees a few times a week. I think her wants are based on jealousy.

As for homegrown food, I find it tastes so much better! So much more flavor and to me it feels so much more rewarding.

Mrs G: I think so too, maybe twins! Ha-ha, hope you and hubs are busy :sex: right now! ;)

As for me: I am happy to report my first duck egg since the move! (Actually since the fall). I went to lock my ducks away and just on the final scan of the house I spotted the egg. :) dirty, but it's an egg! Happy today and 2 more days to see how my own "incubating" is going. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for new duck eggs!!

Campn that's annoying. I bet she will be thrilled to have a granddaughter finally. Unless she is like my ex mil who hates girls... So glad she is out of our lives.

Greenie hoping it is two eggs and you catch them both then!

Tex moving out and being off work sounds good. Just do be careful. My parents always hire these cheap people and end up spending so much in repairs.


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, Reno's: how exciting! Good luck, hope all goes well without any snags. 
Hubby and I have about 100-150k worth of renos to do... Gotta win the lottery first for that one, at least the house appears to be liveable. Ha-ha

Greenie hasn't checked in tonight, hoping she is getting some good jigging and will join the tww tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't checked in because I was getting my last bd in for awhile! Lol when DH was getting cleaned up he said "this is too much in a row. I'm not used to this" haha I just didn't wanna say "I'm ovulating!" I hate the pressure that I'm sure he feels when I did that. 

As far as renovations go. You ladies know we're looking for a house and we're hoping for a fixer upper. Behind crazy but we'd love to buy something cheaper, do some upgrades or add ons and increase the home value. Plus make it our own. So we'll see. 


Whoever said something about all mils being that way. Nope mine is actually amazing. We're very different people but overall she's the sweetest and doesn't do anything bad.


----------



## shaescott

Ugh stayed up late and watched the movie Juno and now I want a baby super bad again despite the fact that it was a teen pregnancy with adoption at the end, it still made me want to get pregnant super bad ugh


----------



## shaescott

Congrats on the girl Campn! I called it!


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls

Uhh man im feeling rough, blocked ears, stuffy head the lot, full on cold blueghhh! Just managed to sieve through abit of morning reading - Rileys stayed at his grandparents last night, lay in ;) but im fuzzy headed & tired from crap sleep! 

Campn & MrsG, your fallopian tubes move around in there so they'll suck up the egg from which ever side you ovulate if the other tube doesnt grab it, weird to think they're in there like lil hands waving around ha ha! So thats def how you implanted on the left but ov'd on the right Camps :thumbup: MrsG i hope that active good tube if yours grabbed a couple of eggies heheee :)

Also ladies taking Soy, a girl i chat to on another thread here n there but not heard from her in a while (yeah i know another chat thread.. Cheater haha) after 3 yrs of ttc her 4th & having a D&C in October/Nov i think, she started taking Soy this cycle.. BAM!! Pg! She is 12dpo, bfp on 10dpo :) her hormones just werent doing it alone she said & even though she was ovulating like clockwork & previous children just couldnt get or stay pg! Fx'd girls this cycle is the BFP soy cycles xx


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> Dobs, a processing place usually does the deed, defeathers, takes the guts out and cuts off the head, neck and feet and then freezes and vacuum seams that bird into freezer bags.
> So basically you get a bird ready for the roaster back.
> 
> Sorry if too much detail for our vegan friends...
> 
> I do not like how store bought chickens get raised and treated and ideally one day I'd butcher my own birds here to eliminate the stress of transport too.


Oh my... I think I might come and pick up them all... But I don't know if the people on the plane will let me take them back XD !!! I couldn't ever kill anything, that's why I stopped training to be a vet... Because I couldn't bring my self to ever put an animal down, and I would cry for hours if I didn't manage to save something... 

I think hubby would kill me though XD he told me I wasn't allowed to bring home every stray animal I came across :( so I think spending 100s of pounds on a flight to Canada to pick up some chicks would be a step too far as well Haha XD


Oh yeh btw, I've lost my cervix... I've never lost my cervix, I can't reach it at all, I'm scared!

Just took a LH test to make sure it wasn't a second surge and completely negative!


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* O M G :rofl: at you and *Camps* being White Africans:rofl:
I am half Black half Portuguese so I am all about checking the "bi racial" or "multi-racial" box now . Like seriously - most people are of mixed heritage now.
:shhh: A-la Thomas Jefferson and Sarah(Sally) Hemings
And :rofl: that your "coldest: Months are some of our Hottest!! Easily 92-98 then 
My mom was actually born and raised on the Cape Verde Islands:shipw:, so she occasionally says she is from Africa :shrug:

*Pacific* SUPER cute :cat:

:-k Now that I think of it, I am not sure my Bullmastiff is chipped....WIll have to dig thru breeder papers! Hell he cost $1800 and bow they sell their pups for $2500:shock:
They even guarantee hearts, eyes and hips for 10 yrs which is cray cray for large breeds...

*Campn*<3 GREEK FOOD:munch:
I am alllllll about the Greek Food fests! LUV Gyros and chocolate kok even tho the name makes me :blush::haha:

*Fleuks* Chart is lookin Ace! I have been a total chart slacker as I am up most nights for hours so temp is not correct....Which reminds me to get my darn EPO and Soy grrr- keep forgetting!:dohh:


----------



## claireybell

Chocolate kok Lol

Sorry :haha: im so childish


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific, I don't think I could do that myself. I hate the thought of killing anything but a bug. I would think being prego would make it harder too.

Greenie not sure as I don't think I've ever had pain both sides. FX for you though. Poor DH :rofl:

Campn, ugh your MILS sucks. Mine isn't bad. She can be negative about things but that's just her, it's not directed at me. I know when I went to Germany things tasted different. Kind of strange how that is.

Gigs, I know I never really have sore boobs and I do this time but I think AF is playing a prank on me.

J, thanks, it did go up a little this morning so I feel a bit better. What day are you starting soy?


----------



## Flueky88

CB so sorry you are feeling so terrible :( I hope you feel better soon. Sick and pregnant would be awful.

Kitty, I know when I see strays I have a desire to take them in. I can't help it, pulls at the heart strings.

Texas, awesome news. I hope it'll all go swimmingly :)

Shae, I never like that movie. I think just because everyone loved it. I'm always the Devils advocate like that. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, has MIL said anything about the twins?

PL, congrats on the duck egg! We also got a first egg the day before yesterday from our goose :D 

Fluek, where are you in your cycle?

Cb, so sorry you're feeling poorly :( hope it passes quickly.

Shae, i actually love that movie but feel it's really unrealistic and almost romanticizes teen pregnancy. Juno has zero consequences of her actions, her parents get over it so fast, she isn't ostracized in school as a pregnant teen probably would be, her boyfriend doesn't even seem that freaked out...just a lot of things. That said, i love the humor in it.

Did y'all know there's a korean version of juno? Oh man, it's terrible. I think it's called John and Juno or something...not good and it ends in the entire cast standing there singing a song.


----------



## campn

Claire- I feel so bad you're feeling so sick hun, it really sucks when you're pregnant to have more things to worry about. Please get lots of rest and lots of fluids. Love ya! 

Also I'm a big believer in soy! It resulted in this current baby! 

Gigs- I quickly said I'm just kidding about the twins things or they'd chew my head off! 

I do feel like they're a bit racist towards me because I'm from Egypt, my BIL used to joke that I must swim in disease infested lakes over there!? 

Dobby- She wanted a girl so bad so I do really feel for her there since she never got her girl, but when DS was born they (her and FIL) barely let me hold him or anyone else hold him. She refused to leave my delivery room and stood before DH while I was pushing to watch. I kept asking for her to give us this moment alone but she pretended to not hear me. 

This time I'm asking my nurses, please politely kick out my visitors after 5 minutes.


----------



## M&S+Bump

gigglebox said:


> m&s! I had to go back a page and just saw your post, you naughty girl. You don't have to be explicit on your, a hem, jobs...but how did you get into the scene of it all? How does one find a job in that stuff without craigslist?

Well, the Internet was in its infancy but eBay had been invented.. And it wasn't quite as strict as it is these days :roflmao:

I only ever did online stuff until I met my DH but I have a friend who does it as a full time career - her favourite is 'financial domination' where basically, she just meets men at a cashpoint and they give her all the money they have in the account. Then they leave. That's it. But some of the stories she tells.. boy. She works hard for her money!

Tex - hooray about loan! Such a relief when stuff works out.

Shae - I love that film. And it makes me superbroody too even though I know that's not how it works in real life.

I already forgot all my other replies but I did read it all.

CD6 - 150mg soy today and finish off tomorrow on 200mg. I would even be happy with a normal cycle length - my LP is ok but the bit leading up to ov can go on... and on... and on. Guess we'll see in a week or two :D I have a stinking great migraine and umm.. can't wait for the witch to vacate iykwim (very unusual for me - DH is the every day man in this relationship) so I'm hopeful that there's something interesting going on in there, hormone wise!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh yeh, my MIL is a sweetheart. All of DH's family are great, almost (one brother is feckless and borrows money and doesn't pay it back which I hate) His sister is taking our kids away next week as it's spring break and they're off nursery - for a whole five days. She offered! We're gonna sleep, and eat pizza in bed, and go to the pictures, and sleep... And then two weeks after that she's taking them again so we can go away for our anniversary break! :D


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I'd really like to have a couple of geese with my ducks, they make great protection. So does my turkey with the chickens. Ha-ha

Ok, I got woken up an hour early by my screaming car... Her and some big white Tom cat where having a screaming match through the glass by the front door. I ended up having to chase him away 

And apparently in my dreams I now also invent names for new weather phenomena. "Thanderburg Storm" which is a thunderstorm with baseball sized hail that will cut through power lines unless they are two inches thick. Shown as a pink cloud in the forecast.... Yes I dream in colour mostly.

Mrs: :dust: 1 dpo!! Wohoooo :)

I was going to reply to more but I am going to try and snooze for a bit longer.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- that is hilarious! I love weird dreams like that! 

I'm so not impressed with my temp rise this morning.


----------



## campn

M+S: Your SIL sounds amazing! That's so sweet and so generous of her! We need more people like that. 

Green- I never got a temp rise after I ovulated on my BFP cycle until few days later, I thought I ovulated late but I certainly couldn't have since I got a BFP 9 days later. Hopefully you ovulated but your temp is just a little low.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Pl- that is hilarious! I love weird dreams like that!
> 
> I'm so not impressed with my temp rise this morning.

1dpo hehe! My temp rise was exactly the same & then shot up again the day after, you def ov'd MrsG hehe yay!!!


----------



## claireybell

Oh god, Gigs that other version of Juno sounds awful.. I love Juno, i like her coolness as a teenager - i def wasnt like that haha! 

Fleuks maybe the diff with this cycle & sore boobs is that you maybe preggers girly hehe fingers crossed for some dbl line porn hun :hugs: 

Camps i dunno how you did that with your MIL being like that, was she there was you lil one was being born or waiting outside? My MIL asked to be there when Riley was born as she wasnt allowed with her grandson as he was csection, i said NOOOOO!! Lol! SO stepmum is nice & all but she would just do my head in ha ha & shes very opinionated about stuff! But then Riley was a csection snyway so she would never of been there.. Def speak to Nurses this time Campn, they'll honor your requests :)

Pacific eeeee scan tomo, what time is it?

Kitkat did you find your cervix? Hehe :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I did, its horrendously high up and i cant tell whether its open or closed because its burying its face (can i even call it a face?!?? haha) into the left side of my V wall XD

EDIT: I LOVE the film juno, its probably one of my most favourite films, i always cry at the end though!


----------



## claireybell

shaescott said:


> Ugh stayed up late and watched the movie Juno and now I want a baby super bad again despite the fact that it was a teen pregnancy with adoption at the end, it still made me want to get pregnant super bad ugh

Always makes me cry watching that bit in the hospital were juno & boyf cuddle on bed after the baby is born.. :( women ate so strong to give up their babies for adoption


----------



## claireybell

Haha yeah we'll call it the 'cervicular face' Lol! Where in your cycle are you? I see no ff ov chart hun, if you've mentioned previously sorry, theres lots to read ha ha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha the "face" idk why but that cracks me up. 

Thanks ladies! I'm being positive that it'll shoot up tomorrow!


----------



## TexasRider

Green- my chart did that this month too. I do think you ovulated though! I got crosshairs for cd18 ovulation and my temp jumped up really good yesterday... So we shall see...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay for crosshairs Texas!! And bd the day before ov is awesome!


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Haha yeah we'll call it the 'cervicular face' Lol! Where in your cycle are you? I see no ff ov chart hun, if you've mentioned previously sorry, theres lots to read ha ha

I am around 3-4DPO so AGES to wait haha!! I use opks, its hard for me to BBT because I tend to wake up for some shifts at 3:45am and i'd rather not do that on my days off, although i'm flirting with the idea of maybe keeping an alarm for that time and taking it then going back to bed!


----------



## campn

She came with us to the hospital when I went to labor for support, although the entire time she got on my nerves, she kept touching me and before I got my epidural I didn't want anyone touching me. I'm surprised I didn't punch my nurse! 

I'm a much nicer person when I'm not in pain I promise.


----------



## claireybell

Everything crossed that it will MrsG! 

Has hubby recovered from days of bd hehee :thumbup: be totally worth it hun.. Come on Twins arhhhhh!! Are they identical on hubbys side of family? Fraternal non identical ones are from 2 eggs :)


----------



## claireybell

Lol camps! Sorry, that made me laugh, i think i wouldve screamed out some profound words at MIL


----------



## kittykat7210

My MIL will be nowhere near me when i'm in labour, i don't care, i don't even want _my_ mum there!!


----------



## claireybell

Amen to that Kitkat! It'll be me & SO only! Whether it be planned csection or labour room!


----------



## kittykat7210

My thoughts exactly! and my SO is staying up the head end XD


----------



## mrs.green2015

Since it's our first we either wants both our moms there, because I think I might want mine haha or we want no one but us. 
At the hospital my sil was at they had 'bonding time' where for 2 or 4 hours right after birth there were no visitors. They strongly encouraged it because they obviously couldn't make it mandatory.


----------



## claireybell

They have visiting hrs in our hospital 2-3hrs in afternoon & then same in evening but straight after birth they take you to a recovery room for an hour or so on the labour ward i think to monitor you aswell as alone time & then upto the normal ward.. But usually only allowed no more than 3 visiting at one time which if fine as ye pooped after, ah MrsG if both mums are there they can get chatty & excited together awaiting the impending birth :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know both moms is a lot! I love my Mil so much and she has no girls so I always try to include her in things my sil's didn't. So I think it'll depend on how in feeling. If I want my mom then my mil comes too. But ideally I want just DH and I.


----------



## campn

I wanted my mom to attend at first (but she was literally on a plane on her way to attend) but she missed it and I frankly think that was a good thing. My mom is very sensitive and is easily freaked out by things and worry so it would have been hard and stressful for her to see me go through that. I didn't want to just focus on comforting her either. 

When I broke my leg at 19 years old she kept crying! So yeah probably best she missed it.

I'm still a little upset about having my MIL there seeing me all exposed and butt naked like that, then always there when I was trying to breastfeed. Just wish I had more guts to nicely kick her out.


----------



## pacificlove

Kat, I agree no one watching but hubby and the midwife.. Mind that thought: I might not really care by the end of it. But this is something that mil does not have the there for!

Cb I like that, no visiting for the first couple hours for bonding time. It will take them 1 1/2 hours to get here anyway plus mil doesn't really drive anymore so would rely on either her son that lives with her (but could be on tour with the coast guard) or get my hubby to get her (I don't think so! He'd be gone for over 3 hours!) Or ask my parents. 

As for me: first puke on empty stomach. I took too long from doing morning chores to making breakfast :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

My hospital you deliver, are there for a couple hours recovery and then go upstairs at each place you can say yes or no to visitors. So I'll probably say no downstairs and then yea upstairs.


----------



## pacificlove

Guess I'll have to do some research on that topic over the next 6 1/2 Months. 

Gigs I keep forgetting to ask: are you going to incubate the goose eggs?


----------



## Fern81

Texas - I hope you get the loan and manage to have all your dreams come true :). DH and I bought a very run-down house last year and have fixed up some of it. We're also trying to do most of it ourselves and it's going to take years & years but it's already looking SO much better. We wouldn't have been able to afford this large house/property otherwise. DH and I do fight a lot about the renovations and it's hard work but all in all it's been worth it.

Green - good job on o'ing from both sides! Never happened to me. Don't stress about your temps, just relax and enjoy the tww now :).

I'm watching The Notebook as I'm typing (speaking of soppy movies) and I'm soooo teary and at the same time irritated with myself for falling for this movie every time! The moment Ally remembers. And then forgets again. Oh boy. Just like my gran. :cry::cry:

I still have a lot of ovary pains bleugh even though it's CD 5. Hope all my follies stay empty, no cysts form, CL degenerates quickly and ovaries are clean and ready for CD 1 in a few weeks!


----------



## kittykat7210

I really like the idea of having to wait for visitors, mainly because my mum is about 5 hours away, and (personally) i dont want my MIL meeting our child before my mum, preferably it would be at the same time, and the delay would give my mum a chance to drive up!

getting more cramping on my right side, always my right side this cycle, hopefully its implantation Pains, and my opks caught the end of my surge, meaning i'll be later than i thought with a higher chance of catching eggy... hopefully meaning a BFP! plus my CM has gone more creamy that watery but theres still loads of it!


----------



## pacificlove

Kat, fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's so quiet today... How's everyone doing?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: weather is beautiful outside.. If I wasn't so tired I'd be in the garden. Ha-ha the garden needs mulching

Instead I am going to make some boursin cheese. So easy to make and yet so expensive in stores.


----------



## kittykat7210

I've had a day off today, and been bored stiff, my hubby is away for work, my entire family is a 5 hour drive away and at work so ive been by myself all day, having only just moved 5 months ago I dont really have anyone I'm really good friends with :/ its probably why i spend my life on here XD


----------



## gigglebox

PL, no incubator. If the goose goes broody, we'll let her sit. The kicker in this situation is last year hubs culled our other female goose...so we have two ganders and one goose. The two ganders are both on look-out and are guarding the goose/nest. So instead of one annoying bird I have to fend off to steal some eggs, it's two lol. They have always been OK with me but one tried to come at me today while my back was turned, the jerk! didn't do anything though. anywho we joke that they are in a poly relationship.

dang it, I always respond to one thing and forget everything else I wanted to say.

but I'm jealous for your nice weather, peeps. I'm stuck in the house and it's pouring and I have outside chores to do :( I put des down for a "nap" (quiet time) and his time is up and I'm being neglectful and not getting him yet ha. I am listening to him through the monitor and he is "reading" books and singing to himself lol


----------



## pacificlove

What a good kid Des is :)

If it wasn't for that border I'd incubate those goose eggs for you :haha: I am keeping my eyes open here but the eggs are so darn expensive!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- what a good kid! He seems perfectly happy in there. That's awesome!

Pl- we have good weather but it's been too hot for me. Better than yesterday (it was 92!). 

Kitty-I know that feeling! Luckily we've lived here for almost two years and have amazing friends now but those first few months were boring haha


----------



## Flueky88

You ladies were busy while I was working today. Busy day at work, feeling tired. Oh well. Oh it's just going to be DH, myself, the dr, and nurse in the delivery room. 

Gigs, Des is being so good. I'd have probably escaped and helped myself to whatever as I didn't want to bother mommy lol oh I'm waiting for AF she should be here Sunday.

Campn how ignorant of them. Seriously just because you are foreign doesn't mean you are stupid or disease ridden. Plenty of people here in the states that are that way.

Pacific that sounds like an interesting way to wake up.

Texas yay for CH!

Greenie hope that's your 1dpo rise :)


----------



## campn

Gigs- Aww Des sounds so sweet! My DS would be screaming at me through the monitor to get him out. He still sleeps in a crib cause I've zero trust for this kid, he has opened the front and back doors way too many times before and I'm always scared I'd wake up from a nap and he'd be gone! 

The weather is only getting hotter now, my doctor made sure to laugh about that, even when I was pregnant with DS and living in Chicago my doctor said "Oh I'd hate to be pregnant now!" While I'm sitting there all swollen and sweaty and can not breathe! :wacko:

Where is Jlm!?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I think that's too hot for me. In Fahrenheit i think I like it in the mid 70s.... I think in Celsius 

Actually one of the things my midwife commented on was "November due date, perfect! You won't be super pregnant during the hot summer months!"


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my god I misread Juno as whatever the Japanese title for the grudge is and I was like ummmmmm I'm into weird things but if that movie gets your spark going then I don't even whatever works ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I have California weather. Enough said.

In other news, I got the good loving this afternoon and got another donation of unexpected but happy to take it :spermy: opks are still flashing and not positive, but I feel flitters and the lh line seems a consistent dark which usually happens before the surge so fingers crossed!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Baby dust!!! <3 hope one sticks until that egg does its dance ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Yay Donby good news! Glad SO is coming around to at least unprotected sex some. 

So glad tomorrow is Friday! And only 8 more weeks on school. Ugh so ready for summer and to get started on my home improvements. Hopefully now that I have something else to focus on I won't be so uptight about not having a baby yet.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, ugh, we are in a cold spell highs in low 50s. I think we only get to 47 tomorrow for high. Although, I'll take that over 90s any day. I'm thinking she is getting over AF and probably prepping for the market this weekend knowing our beloved J :)

Dobby :happydance: I can't believe he is willing. Oh I'm so happy for you.

Texas, the only reason I'm jealous of teachers is summer vacation and being off on holidays. I really respect teachers (that goes to you to Dobby). 

So, DH asked if I was upset with him. I just told him I've been feeling really sad and I was thinking I'm going to get AF this weekend. He told me that he thought I was pregnant because I wasn't how I usually was and not to count myself out. Too sweet, I don't know what I did to deserve him. Ah, I'm so glad tomorrow is Friday ladies, I'm ready to be off the weekend and also Monday and Tuesday :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww thanks!

Hang in there Tex!!! I wish I could say I am looking forward to break but I am working this summer ><

Flueky, you got him by being awesome yourself :) that temp is still looking mighty good to me!

My opk has been hovering at this shade for a day. It popped up faster than before so really hoping for a peak tomorrow. I should be able to get some bd in tonight or tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Um...woah. I was about to be like, "tomorrow is actually thursday sorry to tell you", but it's not! It IS Friday!

In the middle of a power struggle with the boy. He's refusing to eat the chicken i made and is requesting hot dogs and chicken nuggets.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww don't cave! You made chicken!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs! What an unexpected turn of events! I'm so excited for you!

I win the chicken power struggle! The compromise was Des got to jump on the couch. I can live with that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs sooooo happy for you!!! Hurry up and get your peak girl! And holy crap on him donating to the cause when he knows where you're at in the cycle. 


Tex- you're so close to a break!

Flu- I really am hoping your DH is right!!!


Afm- cm just (like an hour ago) turned creamy. So my temp better rocket up tomorrow or I'll be having a long talk with my ovaries. 
Should I bd tonight? I just feel like we didn't catch the egg.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I am confused but I don't want to talk about it with him. Like I feel like I need to sit him down and really make sure he understands the timing, but I am scared maybe he just misunderstood the opks and thinks we're safe and will say to get plan b. Ughhhh I just want to believe this is his way of trying without the stress and pressure? I should just ask.

Greenie, I would bd just in case. You are 0+1 which FF considers for timing and I have read of women getting ph O+1 with confirmed temps but that O, o-1, and O-2 is epic timing!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- Didn't you mention that ov was coming up? I feel like he would know...


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, thanks :hugs: that stinks you have to work the summer. Ugh, we are usually slower in the summer but I don't get to notice because so many people are on vacation. I'm really rooting for positive opk tomorrow :) for you

Gigs, now don't go reversing time lol I'm looking forward to 4 day weekend :rofl: so glad you won the chicken battle :)

Greenie, I think you are good on timing. Creamy cm isn't the best for conception anyways. So I say if you guys aren't really wanting to, you are good. :) I can't wait for your bfp in 2 weeks ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- no way could I work in the summer. I thought about doing summer school but really it kinda crappy pay for 3 extra weeks of work. I would rather have all my time off plus im going to have my hands full with renovations hopefully. Just waiting on appraisal guy to call and set up a time so we can get that done and then go from there.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie, yeah. I just want him to be excited if it happens. I want to be sure he wants this and he/we are trying. I just want him to say it. Not "oh I am rewarding you". Basically I want him to tell me he is doing it because he wants to have a baby not because it feels good.

Fluek, the day is shorter and there is a lot of release time. Hard to say no to the 8k paycheck for 8 weeks.

Tex, I hear you. If the pay wasn't this much, I would have just said no. Hope the appraisal guy calls soon!


----------



## campn

Flu- You and your DH honestly sound like the sweetest and best people, I really hope you get preggo this cycle so you can get to share that awesomeness with a bunch of littles :) :kiss:

Ladies I still can't believe it's a girl, I keep looking at all the ultrasound pictures looking for the hint of boy bits, I'm just NOT used to getting what I want, and I keep thinking they'll tell me it's a boy like they did with DS at my 20 week!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Campn! That's adorable. I thunk you shelled out for the scan, would it give you piece of mind to do the blood test? Although at this point seems money out the window. :(. That potty shot looked veeeery convincing


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Aww Campn! That's adorable. I thunk you shelled out for the scan, would it give you piece of mind to do the blood test? Although at this point seems money out the window. :(. That potty shot looked veeeery convincing


I think it's just my anxiety and thinking it's too good to be true, but yeah can't do the blood test now, it's too expensive and I'd rather spend it buying a ton of clothes for the baby! 

With DS a lot of the ladies on here did say it didn't look too girly and looking back how did I not see it!?

I attached it for reference.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## pacificlove

Greenie, I'd say get one more night of good bd in. Then take tomorrow off and reward hubby the day after with another round. If he doesn't want to know about o time, it'll keep him guessing.

Tex: fingers crossed you get that loan!!

Dobs: I find it so interesting that your SO is so into this now?! Too bad one can't read minds, but take what you can get ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn that peeny is no weeny! Lol your girlie definitely does not have one of those hehe

PL ty!


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Omg Campn that peeny is no weeny! Lol your girlie definitely does not have one of those hehe
> 
> PL ty!

Love you Dobs! I hope God kisses your uterus and give you lotsa babes! :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Wow Dobs 8K?!? That's awesome. Ours is less than 3k for 3 weeks... It's not worth it all. If it was 8k they would have no problems finding people to do it haha

I feel you on the wanting to make sure your SO is on the same page. Maybe hes too scared to say it?


----------



## campn

Cost of living in California I'd imagine much higher than Texas! One reason we left Chicago was the cost of living.


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I'm sure it's higher. The county we live in has some of the lower salaries for teachers. If I moved like 1 1/2 hours from home I could make at least 20K more. But I want to stay here in my home town. Just gotta resign myself to the fact that I won't make a decent amount of money in our town


----------



## gigglebox

campn, I see what you mean...that potty shot is...questionable. but the one of your current GIRL definitely looks like a vagina. just my two cents. 

ok, so, with girls I always think about this crazy thing...that right now, you are pregnant with a girl, and in her ovaries is the egg (or eggs) that will one day (hopefully) be your grandbabies. so in a way you're kind of pregnant with half of your grandchildren.

BABY PARADOX.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs i read a study somewhere saying that we are partially responsible for our grand daughters health since the egg they came from were "built" by us.


----------



## campn

Hehehe gigs I always think of things like that! Mind blowing right!? I can't believe my eggs that are THAT old (as in since gestation!) are now resulting in a baby. How weird is that!? Pregnancy will always just amaze me.

I watched the dvd from the ultrasound and in it you can definitely see it's all girl parts, bless the tech's heart he could sense my anxiety so he tried to get me 4-5 potty angles.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn that's such a girl! But I see why people questioned when they said DS was a girl. But as someone whose never had kids..... If someone told me that was like the cord I would belive them.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn that's such a girl! But I see why people questioned when they said DS was a girl. But as someone whose never had kids..... If someone told me that was like the cord I would belive them.

Makes complete sense! I also kept looking at potty shots so I can also judge for myself. I think a penis looks like an upside down bell, with like one big upside down U carrying a small upside U on top or like they call it "turtle neck". The girl lasts parts like a heart shaped area, how sweet!? Haha!


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls

Ive not read anything yet but just had to quickly say, MrsG i dreamt you went for s scan after your bfp & you had 7 lil babies in there :rofl: 

Had to type it down before i forgot hahaaa!! Thats all the chat about twins yesterday :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Texas I feel ya I drive farther to work so I can earn more at least $12,000 a year more. It's not that much farther and I like it better anyways. 

Campn, it is mind blowing isn't it.

Gigs, thanks for sharing the baby paradox :) are you getting snow tonight?

Pacific excited for your scan today :)

Greenie I can't wait to see your temp go up again at 2 dpo :)

CB good morning. You feeling any better?

AFM, temp drop of doom today, so I resign to AF probably tomorrow. Ugh, I just want to cry this morning. It'll be a year at the end of the month. I know my cycles didn't really get back on track til October but still it hurts. So I have appt early next month and I will talk to gyn about it then.


----------



## claireybell

Hey Flueks, nah still feeling guff! I got some fresh lemons & honey to make some drinks :)

Ah hun, your temp could still go up yet.. Fx'd you never know.. Has it been a year since coming off birthcontrol then?


----------



## claireybell

MrsG you got your big temp rise woooooop!!! :thumbup: roll on next week for testing heheee


----------



## Flueky88

Hope you feel better soon, CB. Yeah in 2 weeks it will. I never thought this was how my journey would go that's for sure.


----------



## JLM73

:cry:
I'll catch up later...not in the mood
Donor bailed out on me last night, saying he may move to Georgia in a month
WTF that has to do with donating in 5 days is ZERO
BS like the rest


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs Flueks, if this isnt your cycle this time hopefully the Drs will be able to shed some light on the situation for you both :hugs: 

Ah J thats s**t!!! I would ask him why not donate this last time? How irritating!!!


----------



## gigglebox

omg J! wtf? that's absolute BS!!! ugh I am so sad to even think it's back to the drawing board :( I hope he at least gives it one last shot before he moves.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I'm sorry. That's such Bologna! 

Flu- i know there's still hope but seeing that totally sucks. As far as trying for a year and never thinking your journey would be like this. I know m, oh trust me I know. That's exactly how I feel. It doesn't make any sense to me. But I would say, when you see your doctor say it's been a year, don't even mention your cycles not regulating for awhile 

CB- I did get a temp jump! Yay! But I was playing with FF, as we do. And it wants to say I ovulated yesterday, but I'm pretty sure it was the day before...


----------



## gigglebox

awww Fluek :hugs: so sorry it's dropping. Hopefully it means nothing and you'll be pleasantly surprised with an absent period. If not, that's great that you have an ob/gyn appointment right around the corner.

To answer your question, they are calling for snow I think early tomorrow morning. I'm so annoyed...I have 5 ducklings I want to get outside but they're not feathered AT ALL and I don't want to put them outside when they're calling for below freezing temps. 

I hate brooding ducks. messiest. animal. ever.

I'm getting those annoying period cramps way early. wtf is this. I KNOW my body is playing tricks on me. Tricks, or super sperm struck again. guess we'll see in a week.


----------



## campn

I'm so sorry Flu, you don't deserve this at all, some women who abuse their kids get pregnant just thinking about it while so many great women have to wait. I was gonna suggest you test anyway so you can either be happily surprised, or confirm this cycle didn't work and move on to the next so at least the temperatures don't play mind tricks on you. 

Jlm- Why is he moving to Georgia all out of the blue!? Has there been any talk of moving before? Just sounds really strange and so out of the blue! Also... Georgia is boring. 

Green- so happy you got your temp jump!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Post and run because I am cold and want to go back to bed lol. Tried to talk to SO about sex and finishing inside and how I am going to O... Nothing. He just ok thanks for letting me know. Then dtd ten minutes later. I know I should take that as confirmation but the lawyer's daughter in me wants to hear the words lol

Morning opk I am calling a beginning surge positive. I was on the fence but my deciding factor is that my positives always have a test line that pops up before the control and this one did. CB was still flashing but I usually don't surge on that until at least smu if not afternoon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## campn

Claire- I just saw you're still feeling sick I'm so sorry hun! My niece also caught a bug and passed it to every one of us including DS, that's the thing about kids right!? They're germ carriers! Take it easy please <3

Dobby- Did he finish inside!? I think he's just going we'll see what happens but I can't give her my word or she'll use it against me :p tests looks almost positive to me!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes!!!!!!! Dobs is sooooo in this month! As far as confirmation, it sounds like that's as good as it'll get. Haha my DH sometimes does stuff like that and when I continue to question whatever it is he gets grumpy and acts like "why are we still talking about this I find you..,"fill in the blank. So I think sometimes for men the lack of words is the words. Hahha if that makes sense.


----------



## DobbyForever

Had some work to do on my comp so I figured I would do a legit post for once and then crawl back into back with SO :)

The cost of living in Cali I dont think is bad shopping wise. I mean, certain areas (like if we go to eat in Los Altos, Palo Alto, Downtown Menlo Park) then youre getting the ridiculous $20-30 a person without drinks for mediocre food. We went to this taco place and it was $5 for 1 tiny taco! Because A) Palo Alto and B) fresh/ organic/ blah blah meat whatever. I wasnt paying so I care not lol. Its the cost of LIVING. I have a friend who rents a two bedroom condo a few blocks from me for $2500? Hes looking into a three bedroom and its $2700. A teacher I know drives an hour
to get to work, and she wanted to move closer only to find that a two bedroom apartment utilities not included in the Los Altos/Palo Alto would cost her $7500! She said it best, whoever came up with the less than 30% of your pay should go to living expenses has never lived in California lol. Last one, my old teacher just had a baby and was asking me advice on how to ask his wife to be a stay at home mom. She wants to go back to work full time, but the cost of daycare in that area is $2200 a month if she does since they dont have family nearby who could pick up a day or two during the week. So what she would make working wouldnt even cover daycare.

Gigs, I love the baby paradox. Hehe.

Greenie, I would probably believe anything the ultrasound techs said. Even if they were like, Youre having a . one eyed, one horned, flying purple people eater!

Tex and Flueks, agreed. I drive 40 minutes to make 30k more. Although I did find a closer district that pays just about 8k less and to get rid of the commute I would take it. The problem is they arent posting for hires right now so I am worried I missed their big hiring window. SO thinks my principal did this on purpose. I have NEVER had someone tell me in f*ing APRIL that I wasnt coming back. Who does that?!

Flueky, I am so sorry your temp is dropping. Biggest hugs. But you have your appointments set up and I hope the doctors will do something so you get that bfp next cycle. I agree that youre not out until the witch comes, but you know your body best.

J, I cannot believe your donor did that! And yeah that should have nothing to do with him donating in 5 days unless his plan was never to just donate and leave and he was looking more to trap a girl into a relationship under the false pretenses of a donor. Idk my shady creep vibe is going off. Are you going to try and line up a new donor? Or try to persuade him to give it one more cycle?

Greenie, sometimes FF does that if your 1dpo temp isnt high enough. When I go back and check with my lp length, it can be a toss up. Some months its when FF says and others when I think. But if your cm went creamy and all signs point to CD 15, then I agree it is CD 15. But yeah for that beautiful temp rise!

Campn, I think that is sound advice on the testing. And he did finish inside again. Ideally, I would like to get a session in today but he has a little owie on his not weeny peeny so well see. We have plans to go out tonight and take lyft and if he doesnt get the whiskey D then Ill be getting the D hahahahah

CB I second everyone saying to take care and hope you feel better soon!

Gigs, sorry about the snow and messy ducks. I cannot imagine keeping ducks inside. I tried to keep guinea pigs inside once, and maaaaan. Not a good idea. Im super allergic to timothy hay apparently. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> Yes!!!!!!! Dobs is sooooo in this month! As far as confirmation, it sounds like that's as good as it'll get. Haha my DH sometimes does stuff like that and when I continue to question whatever it is he gets grumpy and acts like "why are we still talking about this I find you..,"fill in the blank. So I think sometimes for men the lack of words is the words. Hahha if that makes sense.

Totally makes sense! Mine does that two so I am not pressing it anymore. He knows I'm due to O any day now, and he's not that oblivious or stupid as to how baby making works because we have had the conversations at length with the last two (he likes learning new things and he thinks it's sexy when I talk about it because it's one topic I know waaaaay more than him about so I get to sound highly intelligent hehe). But yeah! I am in! Hehehe

CTP Chinese Gender says girl but the one that takes lunar stuff into account says boy. r_r


----------



## Fern81

Dobby - I'm so happy that you are in with a chance this month but even more so that your SO seems to be in a comfortable mental place right now. xxx Hope you O soon xx

JLM - What Dobby said! Creepy guy vibes & alarm bells all over the place. I can't believe your run of bad luck with men the past year! I wish I could mail you a nice one but wow are they hard to find. Urgh hun I'm just keeping FX that you find a DECENT and HEALTHY donor ASAP. (What about manfriend, is that a possibility?)

Campn - awww little girl I'm still so happy for you. Have you thought of any names?

Green - I don't always agree with FF, it's not infallible... I always go on strong O pains and then CM drying up instead of JUST the temp rise. I think you ovulated cd 15. Regardless, if you O'd CD 15 or 16 your timing was still perfect. When will you start testing :)?


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's soooo true about California. It's not as high up here where I am. It's about 1500-1700 to rent a 2 bedroom apartment. 
But there's also a lot of really cheap areas too. It's weird. And then there's country homes that are super cheap because they're in the middle of nowhere. But in the country homes in the mountains are expensive?? It's like wth? Oh well! 

Afm- so DHs truck STILL isn't fixed! It's been over a month! And they called this morning to say it'll be a couple more weeks!! We really needed his truck to pull the moving trailer too. But that's all ok because do you guys see my huge temp rise?!? I'm so stoked!


----------



## Fern81

Giggles - I hope your cramping eases up soon. 

Flueky - Aaawww sorry hun I hate this part of the tww :wacko: the "I hate my stupid body" part.... I HOPE and wish that you get a bfp hun. xx Be extra kind to yourself, have a treat and bubble bath and make sure hubby gives you a massage etc. :flower::flower:

I'm slowly watching my ticker ticking away and just want IVF to be over already!! I'm still having lots of cramps :shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- I won't test until April 18 or 12dpo because we're moving the 15-17 and I don't wanna test while moving. DH already knows we won't know if I am whole moving so I won't be doing any heavy lifting just in case.


----------



## TexasRider

Wait Dobs.... Your principal is basically firing you???did I miss that?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig.... When did you bd? And dos he finish?


----------



## Fern81

When you guys talk about 1200 or 30000 or whatever to rent an apartment, is that per year or per month? I keep converting everything back into Rands and can't believe my eyes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Per month. x.x

Awww my brothers fly out to South Africa on Saturday! They were supposed to go yesterday but the group messed up the birth certificates >< I'm worried because the girls dresses show way too much cleavage. :( =\. But South Africa is a "safer" country in Africa?

She made a mistake and I called her out on it with union reps so she is retaliating by not rehiring me. It's bull. But not a whole lot I can do about it.

Fern, when is the official transfer? I know my mom did it to have my brothers but I was little so I dunno the ins and outs.


----------



## DobbyForever

So yes 7500 US dollars a month to rent a two bedroom apartment no furniture, no utilities, just the bare apartment. Who even has that kind of money?! That's over 2x my mortgage!

I kind of want to do a smu opk.....


----------



## mrs.green2015

You should 100% do a smu opk!!!!


----------



## Fern81

*Dobs* where in South Africa are they going? You do know I live here right :) yes as Africa goes it's safe but they should always keep their eyes open, not give money to any beggars, hide away money & valuables etc. Unfortunately we have a high crime rate. 

Well the meds start in 3 weeks, then 2 weeks later is egg collection. 5 days after egg collection is embryo transfer so that should be the 3rd week of May. Beta should be done before end of May (we are doing short protocol).


----------



## campn

Dobby- The Chinese calendar using my lunar age and conception month was correct both times! I totally believe in it, but a lot of factors still go into it! Also anyway you can talk to your boss? Sometimes kissing ass goes a long way. I hate kissing ass but sometimes you gotta do it for YOU!

Fern- I'm still in disbelief hehe! I really like the name Juliette ever since ttcing my first and as soon as the tech said its a girl I was like THATS Juliette! I don't have a middle name though and middle names are always hard for me! 

Your IVF is so close now! I really do hate counting down though like come on be the date I want NOW!


----------



## DobbyForever

I dunno all over hahaha. The choir director isn't letting them carry a lot of cash, we gave them the run down of proper street sense. I just worry so much. A lot of the girls are very chesty for high schoolers and the dresses and not appropriate. I don't think anyone will try to assault them physically because they will be in a group of 40 at all times, but I am sure comments will be mad that will make them uncomfortable. They are very sheltered.

That is so exciting! I was worried about the time. My mom was on her mess forever!

Ladies look what I gooooot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrs.green2015

Look at that beautiful opk Dobs!!!! 

Campn- I love that name. 

also, where can I find the Chinese gender calendar with lunar age?


----------



## DobbyForever

Camp! Love Juliette! "Psych" made me love the name because I loved Jules as a character haha.

It's a little too late. She blind sighted me and already sent the paperwork off to HR. Sigh. SO knows. Maybe he is trying to cheer me up with a baby? Idk. Just tired of drama. I just want to do my job.

Greenie ty Ty I am tickled BLUE not pink you hear me sperm?!

I just googled chinese calendar lunar and it was the first to pop up


----------



## mrs.green2015

This thing is confusing... You have to figure out your lunar age at conception and then the lunar month you conceived? Why can't it just tell me? Haha anyway if I get my bfp this month... It says if it happened on the 6th or earlier (ovulation day or earlier) it's a girl! If yesterday or after its a boy! Talk about unhelpful. Lol 

And Dobs I don't even care what we have I just want a damn baby. (Does that sound demanding)


----------



## DobbyForever

Trying to find the one I used. I liked it because it did lunar age and calendaring plus you could specify if you were trying for a girl or boy


----------



## DobbyForever

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-selection.php
This one you put in your birth and it just tells you the lunar age and what not

Lol not demanding at all. I am the one screaming at my :spermy: friends and uterus to give me a :blue:


----------



## DobbyForever

See here are mine :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Keepsmiling91

First of all OMG OMG OMG DOBS!!!!! That is some perfectly timed swimmers waiting for that eggy!! Eeek im so glad you'll be joining the tww this month! I think saying stuff out aloud can make it 'too real' for men- anyway, u got them! Eeek everything crossed for you this month!

CAMPN- Juliete! Love it what a beautiful name  can I ask how many weeks u were in ur sons potty shot? - if ur still feeling unconvinced- maybe try another private scan at 17/18 w to confirm, im going at 16w , and if it's a girl, I'll go again around 17w 4d or something to confirm with another private company x if it's a boy with obvious boy bits I won't bother confirming again x lot of companies do packages? Maybe have a look into it? 

JLM- so sorry to hear about crappy donor! I hope u find someone reliable just in time x wish us ladies could help out :-(

FERN- how exciting for ur IVF, just seen ur ticker! Not far away at all! Ur super brave I hope it all works out for u x


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Keep! How is your little plum doing in there? 16 weeks seems so close! Ahhhh so excited to find out. :)


----------



## campn

I think lunar age is your age one year older, so I'm 28 so my lunar age would be 29. Just google Chinese calendar calculator and it'll do your math! 

Dobby- I love psych!!! I used to watch it every day with DH when DS was a baby, that's how you get through endless days of breastfeeding! 

Keep- He was also 16 weeks! I'm totally convinced from what I did see during the scan and pictures, the only doubt is coming from my head like "hey too good to be true you know that!" Just doubting my luck :p but from what everyone said on this forum in this thread and other threads I feel a little convinced. 

My anatomy scan is in May so we'll confirm then!


----------



## pacificlove

J, what a sucky donor. Ask him if he has sent his sperm ahead of himself to out of state. 

Gosh, I am loosing my brain, there were a few other things I wanted to comment on in celebrating with you girls. 

As for me: I am in the ferry line up to head over to the big island where I will treat myself to a lunch and then ultrasound appointment at 2:20. 
Now to figure out how to hold 24oz of water in my bladder for an hour plus appointment time.


----------



## gigglebox

squeee PL! I can't wait to see the scan picture!

Dobs, yay!!! sounds like he definitely knows what he's getting himself into. it also sounds like he's ready to just let things fly and see what happens, so if for some reason it doesn't happen this month (which it hopefully will!), he'll probably be fine letting things go again next cycle. Has he seemed like he's doing better emotionally speaking?

Someone asked me about BD'ing...I think we dtd on CD11, and I ovulated on CD16. I stupidly let him finish saying to myself that there'd be no way I could get pregnant. I still know the chance is slim...but I also though that last time


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Im so glad it's moving onto an acceptable size to blame for my chub lol, plum seems great thank u- I do think my dates are off, based on conception CD 17 (27th jan) my EDD is 19th Jan (which was my original due date at 7w 1d scan, then went for a private scan at 9w and was pushed back 2 days, so I do think im actually 2 days ahead, and my DD will change again at my 12w scan x 

CAMPN- nooo! I see no boy bits! That 16w of ur son is clear as day (I thought maybe was 20w scan?!) you my dear, are officialy mummy-to be of a gorgeous GIRLY!! Enjoy the pink, headbands, bows, pretty shoes and dresses! Ive loved having girls! I can't help but feel boy this time! 

So ive just tried DOBS chinese Callander thing- using due date and my DOB, it guesed right for my first daughter, so tried again second daughter-correct again... Ok?... Bit strange lol, my friends just had a boy a few months ago, tried her DOB and sons EDD - it came out BOY... Right.. Too weird, tried my mums DOB and the due date I was born, guessed girl! Which I am last time I checked! Things freaky I literally can't get it to guess wrong! So tried my DOB with bumps EDD and it says BOY! So im back feeling team blue again! (I tried it with all 3 due dates, 19th, 20th and 21st Oct as think my dates are off- all said boy!) well 4 weeks and we'll know! X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pacific- good luck at ur appt! I was 9w 1d at this scan, (few weeks ago) allthouhh they pushed my dates back by 2 days so left the scan at 8w 6d lol.. But just a little insight into what you might see! This was a abdominal ultrasound too! So keep that bladder as full as you can! Lol... X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

What a beautiful scan I can't wait to see yours pl!

And I want wait to join you guys with my scans soon!


----------



## campn

Keep- I hope you get your boy! I've always made my preference very obvious to most people hehe! I think everyone has a preference to a degree but don't always say it out loud! DS is a handful but he can be very loving and caring towards me. When's your scan!?? Date?

Green- Yes yes yes can't wait to see all scans from you and the other girls ttcing! Now that we know the gender I'd like time to slow down cause it's been going by so fast and that freaks me out hehe. I'm not ready!


----------



## pacificlove

I love the front row spot on the ferry!

15c outside partially sunny, my kind of weather!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160408_110945.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's gorgeous pl!

Campn- I really have no preference. One day I want a girl and then the next I want a boy. My only preference is I want at least one of each at some point. DH does want a boy and then a girl. I just see the best of both and I can't wait for either. Ideally I'd love twins a boy and a girl <3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CAMPN- my pref was always girls, I hoped and hoped so much with both my previous scans that it would be a girl! And got lucky both times, this time i will be genuinly happy either way! Only thing that bothers me is the dad to my children is only my height, maybe even an inch under (5"2 ?) and I wouldn't like to have a short son, only because I know how much he hates his height and he never got taken seriously (he is a complete twat, with the maturity level of a 14 year old no exaggeration) but im pleased I have my children - they're all I wanted  

Omg Pacific look at that view!!! Wow truly beauyiful!! X 

Greeny- i can't wait for ur scans and bfp, it will be extra extra special because it's so wanted! We've all got everything super tightly crossed for u xx


----------



## gigglebox

awwww, cute scan Keeps! we call the stage "the gingerbread man" stage 

guys, I'm becoming a duck refuge. I've got 2 more coming this evening (voluntarily surrendered to us) and 2 more coming tomorrow (same deal). I'm totally up to my ass in birds...IT'S SO FUN!

edited to add...

I definitely want a girl this second time...I think...but it would also be nice for Des to have a brother. Definitely do NOT want two boys then a girl, as that's what I grew up with, and I was beat up and picked on constantly from my brothers who always banned together.

Also, the Chinese calendar was right with Des. It also seems that if I want a girl, get pregnant any month this year EXCEPT next month. I can live with that.


----------



## kittykat7210

I think they look like gummy bears XD soo cute!


----------



## pacificlove

Yay more ducks gigs! Ha-ha.. Funny enough one of hubby's coworkers is giving is a runner duck Drake. All hubby's doing! I do have a couple of runner girls so could set up a breeding thing... It's hubby's doing, right?

I want one of each for genders too. I grew up with an older brother. While I didn't love it as a kid, eventually he did become that protection again. Now as adults we get along really well. 
Not sure if I could have ever got along with a sister.

Hubby isn't that tall either, he's average as are all the men in my family with the exception of my brother. He is this massive muscular guy. Standing next to meach other people never guess we are related just due to size difference between us.


----------



## campn

Gigs- People asked me if I'd go for baby #3 if this one was a boy, the worse thing than having two boys is having THREE BOYS! My inlaws kept trying for a girl and got three boys and her last was a really really needy toddler, and my DH's cousin got four boys trying for a girl! 

I grew up always being picked on by my brother, he still hasn't changed much since we were kids and can still say pretty nasty things (hence why I've him restricted on my Facebook) so boys to me were always this mean creature :p


----------



## TexasRider

I would love to have a boy this go around but if it another girl I will be happy too. Heck I just want another baby. Either way this one is it for us. whenever it happens for us that is. 

So glad today is almost over. Ready to enjoy my weekend!


----------



## Fern81

Pacific that's such a lovely view! Where do you live?

I would love to have a girl but will just be happy with a baby :) if I could choose I would choose a girl though.


----------



## kittykat7210

I will always want a girl, Ideally id have a girl first then a boy (keep my hubby happy haha) I do love girls and I think there is something so special about a mother-daughter relationship! of course either be amazing!


----------



## Flueky88

Thank you, every single one of you for your thoughts and words. I've nearly came to tears from support. As long as AF doesn't show and test is negative tomorrow, I'm having a bottle of wine. Not a glass, a whole stinking bottle. Anyways, working has helped me emotionally and I get to spend weekend with DH so I'm happy about that. I'm a very blessed person but sometimes I think we all have to have a pity party.

Campn, such a beautiful name! Also yes middle names are tough.

Gigs, yeah we have a slight chance tonight. I'm more upset about the temps killing the plants potentially :(

Greenie I know you understand so well :hugs: awesome rise today :)

Pacific, looking forward to it.

J, no Fing way!! Grrr this makes me mad. Seriously, hard to pass me off, but watch out when you do. I have a mean German temper!! That's such bull! 

Dobby, it's really sad that the principal is being childish and not hiring you back. Well I wish you all the best for landing a new and better job! Also, :happydance: you have a chance :)


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> J- I'm sorry. That's such Bologna!
> 
> Flu- i know there's still hope but seeing that totally sucks. As far as trying for a year and never thinking your journey would be like this. I know m, oh trust me I know. That's exactly how I feel. It doesn't make any sense to me. But I would say, when you see your doctor say it's been a year, don't even mention your cycles not regulating for awhile
> 
> CB- I did get a temp jump! Yay! But I was playing with FF, as we do. And it wants to say I ovulated yesterday, but I'm pretty sure it was the day before...

I would say cd15 aswell MrsG! Bloomin ff pffft Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks keeps! But I really have to go pee now! One hour to go..

Fern: I am on Canada's West coast, Google gabriola island. It's a gorgeous place in the world :)


----------



## Fern81

Hugs flueks!! Of course we are all allowed to feel completely sorry for ourselves sometimes and cheer up again after a while. It's unnatural to be happy all the time. That's what support is for! Good and bad times. I hope test is + xxx


----------



## Fern81

Btw kitty I don't think I've said hi to you yet? I hope you don't have any losses, ever again (same goes for dobs and green & anyone else I might have missed).

Thanks keep & campn, yeah ivf is terrifying and a bit exciting but I'm wishing it was the end of May already :)

Will do Pacific, we definitely want to start traveling if no bfp this year and hubby really wants to visit alaska or thereabouts, your island sounds like a nice destination !!


----------



## claireybell

Wow that was 15 mins of reading lol

Eeeeee Dobbles those tests are so positive & SO is doing his job well at the moment!! Come on boy soldiers, fx hun! Sorry about the job stuff :hugs: thats s**ty! You'll find a much better & more needed post just around the corner hun! 

Flueks if your having a bottle, have a very LARGE glass for me Lol! I miss wine & beer so much :(

Keeps awww cute scan piccy there hehee! What dates the 12weeker?? Excited :)

Eagerly awaiting another scan piccy upload Pacific eee!! 

Campn thats how i feel, i wanted a girl so much & did first time around & i just cant quite believe it either Lol! I'l be getting it reconfirmed at my 28wk scan.. A lil over 4 weeks away OMG!!!! 24wks tomo holy foooooook!! Viable day! 

Im sure ive missed a couple of girls, apologies.. I will re peruse to memory refresh ha ha


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern81 said:


> Btw kitty I don't think I've said hi to you yet? I hope you don't have any losses, ever again (same goes for dobs and green & anyone else I might have missed).
> 
> Thanks keep & campn, yeah ivf is terrifying and a bit exciting but I'm wishing it was the end of May already :)
> 
> Will do Pacific, we definitely want to start traveling if no bfp this year and hubby really wants to visit alaska or thereabouts, your island sounds like a nice destination !!

Hello :)


----------



## pacificlove

They were able to squeeze me in early. Waiting for the print out :)

The tech did date me back a week from the ticker, which makes sense since my cycles can be 33 days instead of 28 long which I think is what the ticket is based on. So that would kick me back 5 days easy.

Other then that, all looks good

Saw the heart beat and arms and legs, HB over 160, and a little hick up. :-D


----------



## campn

Pacific- That's what happened to me since I also I've super long cycles. Nurse called them "delayed menses" and I hated her lol

Pity party mixed with tmi, but I just threw up again, just out of the blue I barely made it to the bathroom and while I was throwing up I actually peed my pants. 

I don't think it gets more humbling or glorifying than this. I cried and pitied myself too.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- don't hate me but OMG that is hilarious! I guess pregnancy isn't as beautiful as they say!


----------



## pacificlove

So sorry campn... I laughed just a little too. Sorry. I have thrown up from an empty stomach... If nothing comes up after 3 or 4 heaves, 5 and 6 will be yellow and green I have learned. Just nope.
It's all about the glow?

Scan attached: she didn't print out the best pic, i def saw more clear during the scan. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160408_143727.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## campn

Soooooooo mean you guys!!! 

I'd have laughed too though, and I WILL laugh! Just waiting on your turns MOWAHAHAHA!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww pl! How beautiful!


----------



## campn

Pacific- I'm gonna guess boy! :)


----------



## pacificlove

I'll deserve your laugh campn. :haha: 

My guess is boy with the bd timing.. But that high heart rate doesn't that point at girl?


----------



## campn

pacificlove said:


> I'll deserve your laugh campn. :haha:
> 
> My guess is boy with the bd timing.. But that high heart rate doesn't that point at girl?

I'm basing it off my limited knowledge of Ramzi Theory which I'm not that great at anyway! DS heart rate was always around 160 bpm but I know girls usually are more active in there so could still be a girl!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay PL for getting your scan early!!!

Campn you poor thing but yes that is funny :)

UNMM I am missing people but I am tired. No bd today yet, his buddy has an owie. He says we'll do it tonight but I wonder if the opk/O talk scared him. So we shall see. Did an opk just now and it is not positive. Like nowhere near positive =\. I did go potty recently but not so recent I should have gotten a negative
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- is it possible you had a very short surge? This mornings smu were very positive.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh Dobs that sucks... Hopefully your surge is gonna be short this time instead of lingering for days and your temp spikes soon!

Am I made a mistake on my temp today. I thought it was 97.99 this morning but apparently I read the thermometer wrong cause when i came home and checked the recall on the thermometer and it was only 97.49 ugh... Praying it's still above cover over the next few days Instead of dipping below and ending up anovulatory...


----------



## DobbyForever

It could be. This morning was positive but not my usual dark positive. I probably won't test tonight but will do fmu with the answer opk and a different CB stick. On the bright side, SO is promising me another batch of swimmers tonight :)

Tex your temp is still so high I set think you Oed


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I definantly still think you o'vd! 

Dobby- I can't even express how happy I am for you! Go get your bfp girl!!! 


I forgot to mention to you ladies. I have a Fitbit HR, which reads your heart rate for anyone who doesn't know. And I've been reading recently if you have an abnormally high resting heart rate in the tww it can be a pregnancy sign. Supposedly before a bfp. So I will keep you ladies updated since I know we're all curious on how to find out sooner when the bfp will arrive!


----------



## pacificlove

You go girl dobs! Get those sperm!! Ha-ha

Mrs G: you have enough pee sticks in the house for next week?

As for me, I am home... Only to discover half my sheep on the neighbors lawn AGAIN! 
Whatever animals you get, don't get sheep! I am so frustrated and mad at them


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I may or may not have more than 30... BUT most of them are ic's in my defense! But I won't be testing until the 18th.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg pl lol there go my sheep dreams. I always wanted to get sheep for my shelter hehe

Greenie oh I got them. Just got another dose of :spermy: and I think I am spent. My lady bits are tired.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm absolutely elated for you! Seriously hope everything clicks for you this cycle! Use preseed and soft cups if you have any after you dtd!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! I did another dose of preseed. I was gonna skip it but I was so dry during the deed.

Greenie I love your ic stash!!! I can't wait for your tests!


----------



## pacificlove

Just don't start testing too early Mrs G. Ha-ha. I only had cheapies from Amazon too. 

Dobs, sheep are escape artists, don't do it unless the fences are monkey proof. Mine just discovered they can push the fence staples out by leaning against the fence and then crawl out underneath. Grrrr
Can't wait for your pee sticks!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha Awww well poo. I will never get that kind of land around here anyway


----------



## DobbyForever

I just think it would be cute to see my sheltie chasing them


----------



## campn

Pacific- They sound so cute! Whenever you can't sleep do you just count them!? Sorry had to ask. (Plz don't hate me) 

So what do you girls think of Fleur for a middle name!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Reminds me of Fleur from Harry Potter hehe


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Reminds me of Fleur from Harry Potter hehe

Completely forgot about her!


----------



## TexasRider

I think it's cute! And yes Harry Potter reference! 

YAy Dobs you're in with a good chance! Praying for a temp spike soon.

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. I truly hope Yall are right! I feel like it's true and I did ovulate eapecilly since even though my temp is slightly lower than yesterday it's still way above my coverline


----------



## campn

Woohoo welcome to the tww Tex!!!


----------



## gigglebox

So many ladies in the tww! :dust: i have to admit, i'm starting to get broody again. Like before, it's not for a baby necessarily, but for expanding the family and a sibling for DS--especially now that he's getting to the age of craving that interaction with other kids. Only a couple month now....it'll zip by....

Heck, i can't believe y'all are mostly past the first tri!

J, what's the status on mr. Pastry? (His new nickname because he's flakey).


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I love your nickname hehe. The couple of months will go by so quickly. Feels like yesterday we first started this thread. I can't believe how far along our pregger ladies are either.


----------



## gigglebox

Ikr?! If i got pregnant with a viable pregnancy when this whole thread started, i'd be delivering this month. Cray.

And campn, i like Fleur. Goes great with a three syllable first name, and it's unconventional which is perfect for a middle name.


----------



## campn

Big hugs gigs, I hope you're okay <3


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, you are so funny! Actually I count my sheep and I get anxious about who might have escaped this time. :haha:

Lots of ladies in the tww and all so close to each other! 

Gigs, 2 months will go by so quick! In the meantime you could keep yourself busy by hatching out more ducklings. ;)

Fleur does remind me of Harry Potter too. But a beautiful name!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Pacific so lovely your scan went well hehe! Least you have a piccy or 2 though & still cute hehe :) Rileys heartbeat at 12wks was really low like 111bpm but was normal apparently, this one at 7wks was 156bmpn & 12wks was over 150, wives tales do say girl for higher heart rate but it really just depends :) 

Love the name Fleur :hugs: French for 'flower' we were watching Harry P Deathly hallows last night & though that a pretty name. 

Dobby i bet you ovulated already then going by that faint latest opk test hehee :thumbup: fx'd 

Gigs im a lil bit excited for you aswell, poss in the tww but June will be here sooooo fast!! Its mad like you say when you started this thread all those month ago & you wouldve been delivering, its crazy indeed! 

I love how we all chat & check in on here like we have a personal instant messenger going Lol its great :)


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry, I just can't keep up ladies as it's the AF BLUES for me. I just want to wish everyone a great weekend and so much :dust: for you all.

Pacific beautiful scan :)


----------



## campn

Flueky88 said:


> Sorry, I just can't keep up ladies as it's the AF BLUES for me. I just want to wish everyone a great weekend and so much :dust: for you all.
> 
> Pacific beautiful scan :)

I'm so sorry Flu. Your chart was so great so at least that means everything is doing what it should as far as your hormones go. When is your doctor's appointment!?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I know this maybe 'frowned apon' but im so over weight ladies I need to change something soon!! With each baby ive gotten bigger, and bigger, I started off first pregnant around 9st and never went over 9 & half stone at full term, second baby I got a huge bump (lots of water) but breastfed exclusively for the first year, so dropped it and was back in UK12 clothes, im not a UK14 and I weigh 13st 5lb!!! I do worry about my health and babies (diabieties etc) so I want to try a meal replacement shake - but each I see always contains vit A (big no no) so... How much vit A can I safely have? Or can anyone reccomend a shake with no added vit A? Xx


----------



## claireybell

Ah Flueks im so sorry hun, bug hugs :hugs: i say the same as Campn, you are def ovulating as your chart is clearly displaying that hun, is it long until Drs? Crack open that wine lovely xx

Keeps Vitamin A is safe but only when its not derived from Retinol vit A.. Most things fo contain Vit A though.. :-/ Google search probs the best bet but diet shakes arent really nutritious enough for you & baby. They are fortified with vits bit then ate u taking a pg vits aswell? You could be taking too much then.. Just swap lotsa your foods around hun, only eat wholemeal bread if you do, switch spuds to small pasta portions, lotsa yummy salads & coleslaw etc.. You'll still get full, could always chat with your midwife about your concerns when you see her? X


----------



## claireybell

Are you overweight for your height then? Im sure you not.. :hugs:

Only as you said not a uk14 ..


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww FLUEK sorry I just read back threw posts! Bless you! I always took a year to concieve each of my children so don't feel too down yet! Allthouhh I understand each bfn gets harder, you just Dont know if it's ur last bfn before ur bfp!!, especially since you've been on BCP x

And i am majorly overweight for my height :-( im 5ft 4 and 13st 5, gives me a BMI of 30 which puts me as obese :-( - ive attached a before kids and after kids photo to depress myself a little more today! Lol. And ive stopped taking my pregnancy vits now, just take folic acid, somethjng in the vits was making me sickness worse x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Keepsmiling91

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ahhh sorry I ment I am *now a UK14 lol... X


----------



## campn

Keep- I don't understand what stones mean but you look fine! Honestly I wouldn't worry about weight or losing weight now as you're pregnant so it's like a lost cause now right!? That's how I feel about my weight! Just try to stay as healthy as you can until you have the baby and eat regular meals don't do meal replacement now. Just eat healthier options? Like more salads and vegetables and stay away from fast food or junk food. 

You're gorgeous and breastfeeding will help you ALOT and if you're done having kids then you got the rest of your life to get your hot body back. This is my goal too! Right now I honestly don't take lots of pictures of myself cause I don't want to bum myself out hehe.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww thanks campn- it's ridiculous, all I wanted was my final
Bambino, so I am so grateful, im just at the stage where none of my clothes fit me (I assume this isn't from pregnancy but from being a chunk lol) and I just feel horrid, I want to enjoy this pregnancy, and have a nice little bump and feel confident, it's catch 22 - the bigger I get, the more under confident I become so I stop walking places as I hate 'wobbling down the road' and drive everywhere! Ive just stopped breastfeeding my 2 & half year old 6 weeks ago after I got my bfp so im sure that's helped the weight pile on lol xx


----------



## DobbyForever

So this is terrifying. I inserted my CB stick and got a book read error. Ok the stick wasn't stored properly two cycles ago but worked last cycle, moved the stick to a new holder. Dip my opks in and dump my pee, come back to this creepy a* black line! Wtf. It is the answer brand. Anybody see this before?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

Got an empty circle which is so bizarre. Either I had the shortest surge ever or I am anovulatory again. Sigh.

My temp is unreliable. I got about 3 hours of sleep before I tossed and turned for an hour turn got two more. And I had a cocktail last night
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

keep- 
You need to go shopping! Go get a few flowy outfits that hug you in all the right places! I had maternity clothes from DS but I got more this pregnancy too cause I'm bigger than I was with DS. Old navy has the cutest dresses that are so flowy and hide a lot! I think women just feel less insecure when we're pregnant cause everything gets bigger and we swell up (my wedding ring no longer fits me!) so really be like oh I'm bigger right now but I won't be this big forever!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh CAMPN, thank u so much! Your too cute, money's a little tight atm but I think ur right just need to go on a little spree and dress for my changing body! My friends 12weeks post partum and lost all her weight and looking fabulous and think I just got abit envious lol 

Dobs im sorry im totally useless with LH surges, is it possible u just caught the end of the surge when u got that + OPK? Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Why is weight frowned upon? I'm glad you feel comfortable sharing with us. You need to be able to vent and get support. I think Campn's advice is sound. So I am just going to ditto her.

Gigs, I hear you. It's so hard not to stop and think about the what ifs. But I do believe something or someone has a grand plan because every sh** thing that happened to me always led to something better. :)

I once again feel like I am missing people


----------



## claireybell

You look completely fine to me hun, gawjus :) i wouldnt worry too much about those BMI things as thats typically speaking.. My weight before being pg - & im 5ft7 i was underweight at 8stone 9 but i was in my BMI? I never understood that! Its all poop alot of it & you dont look overweight at all hun! If you are worried just try cutting on things like pasta & bread, those are the bulkers of food, please dont stress xx


----------



## claireybell

& breastfeeding will suck any fat cells put your body aswell :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps, normally I would say yes that is so true for most women but I test a minimum of three times a day. My fmu was near positive then two hours later was just positive. I never got what I consider my true lh peak (test line is insanely dark compared to the control). It should have happened last night and carried on to this morning. But instead yesterday late afternoon was negative.

I have once before had a positive am tests then went negative for a day then surged but I hope that isn't happening because that was my first ever anovulatory cycle. :(


----------



## claireybell

Campn im sure you got a nice bum lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg BMI is crap. First, you are pregnant. Second, it doesn't account for muscle tone. My bmi says I am slightly obese and SO is like omg you are gonna die obese. And my body shape is the one thing I like about me physically so the bmi chart can suck a baby maker


----------



## claireybell

I think you ov'd already Dobby, some cycles i had a teeny surge & then i missed my window but the charts showed i ovulated! You are def covered with jiggy jiggy though hehe x


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm pretty certain you ovulated, or ovulating right this second! My surges sometimes were super short and most of the times I only got one positive opk!


----------



## DobbyForever

And keeps you are so fadorable!!! But I can understand how it can stink to watch your body grow and change. Hugs


----------



## claireybell

My bfp cycle i had 1 day of positive opk & the rest very negative, never thought id get it that cycle :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just so annoyed with my reproductive system. It's been on the fritz since my last loss and I thought after that beautiful textbook period finally I would be back on track :(


----------



## claireybell

My SO has smashed through Rileys bedroom ceiling & you now see upto the roof! All his toys & bedroom bits are scattered about the Bungalow lol! Its very noisy here! All the doors are taped up so no mess gets anywhere else ek!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs, hoping you just had a quick surge this month. I am still counting you into the tww. :dust:

As for size.. I am only 9 weeks and I had to open my zipper all the way down on my drive back from the ultrasound appointment yesterday. Probably all bloat but sure didn't make me feel good.. With summer just around the corner I will be looking into some stretchy capris and shorts

As for me: woke up early, had to pee and then throw up my empty stomach on the way back to bed. Gross

In good news I have a second duck that decided to start laying this morning :)


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- no idea what the heck that black line is?!? i hope you get confirmation on O soon!

Keep believe me I am nowhere near where I wanted to be if I get pregnant again but at this point my husband tells me how sexy I am the way I am so I am trying to embrace it haha.


----------



## kittykat7210

I really feel like I haven't caught eggy, and the worst part is I can't even talk to hubby about it because he's out of the country :( he comes back on the 18th but I wanted him there for when AF shows up... This is really hard! 

How's everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww kit kat! Hugs. You are not out until the witch shows. A lot of us felt out the cycles of our bfps. And other outcome you have us :)

Cb on I pictured the kool aid man haha

Pl so sorry about the ms. But yeah for the new layer!


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, just a few more days until hubby cones home. And you aren't out until the witch shows.

Thanks dobs, I guess the midwife was right 3 weeks ago, yes it did get worse... :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Random but do you ever stop to think that we have three holes compared to the man's two because if we peed out of the same cavity that sperm have to travel to/ wait around in and urine kills sperm so it was conceptually advantageous to have a separate pathway for sperm to egg and urine to toilet?


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed for a clear temp shift tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## campn

Pacific- Sorry Hun I feel you! Well into my second trimester and still dealing with nause. It sucks so bad but at least it means our hormones are in check. 

Kitty- Why do you feel that way!? You could have a very ripe and fertilized egg burrowing into your uterus now!

Dobby- You shexy feet!

Claire- How are you!? Did that bug pass??


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs- are these new OPKS you've just taken? If so Eeek!! That was some perfectly timed BD yay x

Pacific- I was lucky this pregnancy & didn't get sick till 9 & half weeks, but by 11 weeks Id had enough, called it a day and finaly got the sickness tablets from the docs, is that something you would consider? They've been a life saver just means I can now get the basic day to day stuff done, im so sorry ur suffering bad m/s ! It's awful I hope it eases for u soon x


----------



## kittykat7210

campn said:


> Pacific- Sorry Hun I feel you! Well into my second trimester and still dealing with nause. It sucks so bad but at least it means our hormones are in check.
> 
> Kitty- Why do you feel that way!? You could have a very ripe and fertilized egg burrowing into your uterus now!
> 
> Dobby- You shexy feet!
> 
> Claire- How are you!? Did that bug pass??

Because we only Bd'd 3 days before ovulation because hubby was away, and I don't feel it! I usually feel it but I just don't, I have tummy cramps that feel like af rather than pregnancy, I'm not nauseous, I only have mildly sore breasts, and I'm not even sure they are sore or just imaginary from memory pain! XD I just feel like how could it happen first cycle back trying, after trying for 4 years do you know what I mean? X


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I feel you, but O-3 is perfectly acceptable timing! Symptoms are also so unreliable so while I am a fan of managing expectations, try not to get down just yet.

Keep, I took them about 45mins ago so if all continues as it should I should hit the peak between 1-5pm today and O tonight. I could try to get another bd in tonight, but my v is tired lol plus with my cervix hanging low he hits it and it is so uncomfortable ><

Camp, I just got my nails done with my mommy. Something you get to look forward to!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg DOBS! I wish I could say the same! Im actually slightly jealous of ur OHs poorly penie, and ur exhausted lady garden! I haven't had kinky time in at least 9 weeks!!! (Me and my kids dad are a casual thing, we were serious for first 2-3 years, now kinda grown apart).. Anyhow, how exciting ull be in the 2ww this week! Eek!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn and CB I have appt the first Tuesday in May, I think that's the 3rd? So not far off. I asked DH if he would do SA if she'll give me an order for one and he agreed. I will O around the time of that appt so I kinda have one more chance. I thought about things last night and I've only really had 5 cycles to try and I'm getting regular and clearly I O now. I was so scared before I would never O. 

Dobby, woohoo!! Come on O!! I'm so happy you have a chance again :)

Keeps you are gorgeous. I think BMI is crap anyways. I'm overweight just barely by its standards but I don't give a rat's arse ;)

Pacific, awww I was hoping your nausea would subside soon for you.

Kitty don't feel bad :hugs: this amazing group of women will support you :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB I hope you can have some peace and quiet some time ;)

Campn, how are you feeling?

J, I hope you are better today.

Greenie, I need to see your chart with CH!

Texas, yeah, DH thinks I am too. I wish I was smaller but I'm glad he's happy with how I look. My butt is certainly bigger than when we met. 

Oh we went out to eat at the German restaurant and it was soon goood. I had a great time out today. I bought a bottle of wine and a bottle of champagne. DH asked if I was drinking it all tonight. I told him, maybe :rofl: seriously one will be enough. I'm a lightweight.


----------



## Jezika

Phewf. Holy jayzus it just took me nearly three hours to catch up with this thread. I read so sloooowly too. So much for doing schoolwork :angel not:

So here goes...

Flueks - Sorry about [email protected] AF (can't believe BNB originally censored that word! I swear they don't even censor the F word sometimes). I hope you enjoy that :wine: and am really glad that at least it looks like your cycles are finally adjusting. I think Mrs. G has suggested maybe not mentioning at your specialist appt how you've only had more regular cycles fairly recently as you wouldn't want them to be like, "Oh, well, then give it another six months!" Unless you don't mind that being an option, of course. FX for you either way :)

Gigs - Very interesting observations on the BABY PARADOX. It's messed up enough to think how women are like Russian Dolls, but I too have been in awe about how we're born with our all our eggs. Having 50% of our grandkids' DNA in our bellies takes the biscuit though.

Campn - I soooo get how you can be skeptical about having a girl when the doc was wrong about DS! I'd be the same! BUT from what I know, it's not common that they're wrong, and for them to be wrong twice in a row (esp. in addition to all the other CLEAR signs that point to girl) would be really bad luck. And I know you think you have bad luck but... just no. You're having a girl, girlfriend!!!! Also, Fleur IS a lovely name (and I never watched HP so I'd never have known the ref) and so is Julietee. And I agree with Gigs that Fleur would go really well with a 3-syllable first name. Oh, also, every time you say "Jlm" I read it as "Jim" and for some reason it really tickles me.

PL - Cute scan pic and am loving the west coast scenery. Also, your cat is gorgeous and I'm glad to hear about momma duck :) Oh, and your sheep sound like proper characters, heh heh.

Texas - Love, you definitely O'd. I'm willing to be up to $500 on it. So enjoy the TWW! And glad to hear it looks like you can get your renos done without any stress now. Can't wait to see progress pics.

Kittykat - I've not said hi before, I don't think, so hiiii! FX the 3-O is just fine for catching the egg. Even though more BD would be better, that is absolutely enough of a window for many women to conceive! Also, apologies if you've mentioned this already, but do you use FF and would you be open to having your chart in your sig? I LOVE chart stalking.

Dobs - it was so good to hear about SO's quiet 180. it sounds like it would have been tough for him to have the kind of convo that you quite understandably would have preferred, but still, his intentions are clear and I'm sure the convo will come up at some point, maybe organically. As for O'ing, glad things are looking good now! I was gonna say that both cycles that I used OPKs I barely got positives (and didn't actually get proper positive for this cycle despite testing twice a day) and the surge seemed to pass in the blink of an eye. But then I saw you got a positive again, so woo hop! FX for you, missy! And sorry to hear about the job. I can't be dealing with BS politics either. I'm sure you'll find something better. Also, re: pee holes, I've always found the opposite intriguing - that men have one tube down which both urine and semen pass. Somewhere unrelatedly, this house just reminded me of a sexual practice called sounding. I randomly read about it once and the thought of it is now making me super queasy.

J - that's some effed up shit with donor boy. Have you had any more recent convos with him? I agree with whoever suggested that he might have had different plans for being a donor to begin with and that he now doesn't like the idea of being far away from his offspring. In any case, sorry to hear about this. It's a proper bummer, but I hope he is reasonable and you guys can sort it.

Mrs. G - so excited about the TWW now! And it's probably fine you mostly have ICs, no? What type do you have? I have to say I've been quite happy with my Wondfos; they appear to be extremely sensitive and I think when testing every two days they do show pretty good line progression up to a certain point. Beyond that, FRERS seem to win for sure. It's also v. interesting what you plan to do with the fitbit HR monitor. Maybe you can start your own little case study :)

CB - Are you feeling better? Why on earth is there a hole in your ceiling? I know you're doing renos, so I guess that makes sense...? For some reason I want to see a pic haha.

Keeps - Sorry to hear you're feeling down about your weight. I have to say in BOTH pics you looks great. Very pretty and I would not think weight is an issue. I know it doesn't necessarily matter what other people think though. I will say, as others have said, that BMI isn't always a very reliable indicator of the health status of your weight. It doesn't account for so many things, like bone density, water retention, PREGNANCY... BOOOOBS! Hello, you have some amazingly huge boobs - don't you think they must add a tonne to your weight? Ultimately, do what's best for you, but I would personally try not to worry so much while pregnant because it's not the same as when not preggars, but maybe keep a food diary for a week and then sit down and figure out what kind of things could be cut down a bit that are high fat or carbs, or maybe decrease portion sizes. Within reason. And then focus on weight loss after baby. But it makes me sad that you don't feel confident. You truly, honestly look great.

Fern - Your IVF date is coming up so soon! I know it must feel like years, though. Hope you're keeping yourself busy to pass the time :)

Shae - You must be busy!

Yikes, okay, gonna east now 'cause feeling queasy, and THEN I will start work. :dohh:


----------



## kittykat7210

I do use FF but don't tend to use their bbt chart, but I might start in order to have it in my sig! I do hope it's enough, I know we have next month, but because of how long my cycles are (on CD46 today) it takes ages for my O to come round again!


----------



## Fern81

Hi gals
Dobby I think you are in with a good shot this month :) LH surge doesn't have to be long just strong (enough hormones to signal all the enzymes etc) I always have a 1day surge and have perfect cycles. Obviously it doesn't help that I have toxic endo but there u go. I hope you have a relaxed tww xxx and lots of cuddles with SO.

Flueks- sooooo sorry! It sucks!!!! Have both bottles of wine why not :/. I hope your appointment starts answering some questions. 

Keep- you are so gorgeous hun. And your body has been able to make babies so love that bod!! I weigh 121 lb and am 1,65m so my bmi is on the low side of normal but a) I look really chubby because I have a small bone structure and b) hate my body because it's infertile. So there you are we all have unnecessary issues. All we can do is make healthy choices most of the time and at least still enjoy life.

Date night.... we had a lovely dinner @ a cultural restaurant (our unique culture so we were getting quite sentimental :)) but now I'm upstairs in bed alone while DH is watching Twilight again lmao.


----------



## Fern81

Campn- I love both names! Juliette is one of my personal favourites. I love that you "recognized" her on the scan and went ooohhhh that's Juliette!!! Like you recognized this soul that has been sent to you. So special.


----------



## claireybell

Flueky88 said:


> Campn and CB I have appt the first Tuesday in May, I think that's the 3rd? So not far off. I asked DH if he would do SA if she'll give me an order for one and he agreed. I will O around the time of that appt so I kinda have one more chance. I thought about things last night and I've only really had 5 cycles to try and I'm getting regular and clearly I O now. I was so scared before I would never O.
> 
> Dobby, woohoo!! Come on O!! I'm so happy you have a chance again :)
> 
> Keeps you are gorgeous. I think BMI is crap anyways. I'm overweight just barely by its standards but I don't give a rat's arse ;)
> 
> Pacific, awww I was hoping your nausea would subside soon for you.
> 
> Kitty don't feel bad :hugs: this amazing group of women will support you :)

Took me 5/6 cycles-months to conceive Riley but def worth seeing Dr to put both your minds at ease, less stressful aswell :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Jez i think thats possibly the longest single post ive read hahaa!! Hope your doing ok? Yes Rileys bedroom - or no longer his roomis all open now up to the roof! I will post a pic for viewing pleasures hehe! 

Oh Camps forgot to say i think the name Juliettebis very beautiful name & she will def suit it given her parents exotic looks ;) 

Ooh food & drinks (or 1 drink) sounds yummers Flueks :)

I will post a wee 24 wks pic, man i feel like a hump back whale at the moment lol!

My cold bug seemed to be getting better but later today.. Boom!! Feeling awful again, have too some meds as temp is up again & drinking honey & sliced fresh Lemons, but my cheekbone is starting to really hurt & TMI but my nose goo is going really greeny-yellow, yet another f**king Sinus infection i bet! SO asked me how i felt earlier & i burst into tears :( havent felt this awful with a cold bug in i dont know how long, its rubbish & i cant really take anything 'anti inflammatory'


----------



## claireybell

24wk bumpy.. 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdfbn4fjw.jpeg

View from Rileys bedroom (no more) to the roof

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjehxj1kj.jpeg


----------



## Jezika

Cb maybe look into veggies that are naturally anti-inflammatory (I think rocket/arugula is one of them). Hope you feel better soon <3 and yes bring on the crazy no-ceiling pics.

EDIT: Aww, beautiful bump! And the ceiling pic is just as weird as I imagined!


----------



## mrs.green2015

We're in the process of packing and fixing things at my moms so I haven't had time to catch up on these million pages. But since Flu asked here's my chart. I increased my 1dpo temp by 0.03 to make it an increase of .3 degrees and it gave me cross hairs. And I don't feel like it's cheating too much. Haha. 

Jez- my ic are wondfos. But I also have like 6-7 that I stole from my doc. That are amazing black dye ones. They're amazing! They can detect less than 10miu. But are crap for progression.


----------



## kittykat7210

Such a sweet little bump!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, haven't seen you in a while! Nice Apple seed! I have to correct my tickers since I got "dated" yesterday.

CB, knowing how Europeans built they houses that must have been quite the mess! Quite the project! 
Cute bump pic! I love it, don't worry it doesn't look whale like at all!! (Trust me, we have whales and I see them regularly here on the west coast)


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueks, I love it! I have definitely come home with a bottle or two when the B shows up. I third the whole not mentioning to the doctor that you're just now beginning to O regularly unless you do want to run the risk of them pushing you off a few more months. Hang in there!

Jez, that was one mega post! But you forgot to tell us how you are! Other than hungry and nauseated :(

Fern, I love your date night! He was watching Twilight alone? Has he seen it before?

CB, lol refresh my memory why DH is ripping apart the ceiling? Some sort of reno? Adoranle bump pic. My favorite part is that you can get a view from the other side in the application reflection :)

Greenie, definitely not cheating. Sometimes I will do that to get a CL temp and then I'll set it to manual using that temp and the day I know I O until I have a few more temps and FF gives me the CH naturally. How did you steal those from your doctor?! Lol did you ask or were they just out and about and you were like SWIPER IS SWIPING!

I think it was Keeps who mentioned missing the good loving. It's so bizarre. I was getting so pissy for not getting any, and now that I am I don't want it. I think I am just crazy stressed. I didn't even bother mowing the lady garden this morning to deter him hahaha

PL btw I love that your baby sizer is a ferrero richer! I love those!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I have to fix that... It's a week ahead now.

Guilty admission: I have eaten half a jar of pickles since last night :blush:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- when te doc isn't in there I may or may not mook through the cabinets until I find them.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG hahaaa opk thief Lol i love it!!


----------



## campn

Fern- Now I wanna watch Twilight! Glad you had such a fun date night, I think my last date night was in November! Lucky inlaws we got that never watch DS :p I just don't trust baby sitters at all, it's just my anxieties I'm sure I'm crazy. 
So weird that's how I kept looking at my ttc journey that this tiny soul was waiting for us, or we were waiting for it. It's weird cause everyone has been calling her by her name so it's like so surreal. Makes me tear up. Thank you <3

Jez- YAY and congrats on that apple seed! So glad you put a ticker up just means it's starting to feel real! And thank you for talking gender sense into me! I know my fears are completely irrational but then the devil whispers in my ears and tries to steal my joy. Hopefully that doesn't sound crazy but I do believe God sent me a daughter for a reason. 

Clarity- Blessss!! I want w beautiful round belly like that you hot mama! Also your hair looks so gorgeous you need to post a selfie so I can get to stare at it! 

Pacific- I did that all the time with DS, I actually preferred the Kosher kind (how can pickles even be kosher!?) but they tasted so much better than the regular kind, so again I call baby boy! 

AFM: DS looks like he's got an ear infection and literally screamed non stop for 90 minutes refusing to take any meds, just comes to me and screams, I had to hold him down and give him meds but he's feeling better now that he's medicated :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl I forget what movie it was in .... Maybe not a movie it may have been family guy or futurama where someone incessantly says "fix it fix it fix it" a bunch of times. That's me. Also do not feel guilty about the pickles haha

Campn, that is so sweet! I didn't read carefully so I didn't realize you were set on the name versus just tossing idea out there. That is so sweet!!!

Greenie omg what do they look like? I wanna look now hahahah


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs yes! I forgot you had Kaiser too! They're in a small white package. I'll take a pic when I'm home. They're supposed to be amazing. They're black dye osom google it thw reviews are amazing!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg now I just have to think of a reason to see my gyn haha. Although I have a terrible stash already so I really don't need any more haha


----------



## pacificlove

Campn: sorry ds is sick... Hope he feels better soon

I am trying to restrain myself from the pickles, hubby isn't a fan and has said "no kisses until I brush my teeth" lol


----------



## Jezika

Mrs. G - I LOVE that you have an anti-social streak with stealing the sticks (anti-social in psych means subverting social norms, not being unsociable). I'm also curious to see what the sticks look like. I must admit I've not thought to nab things like that from docs offices, but I did take a bunch of curve-tipped syringes from my lab, which are great for syringing your ears at home or getting skank out from between your teeth. Speaking of ears (and getting off topic), have any of you ever tried spraying an intense jet of water in your ear (say, with a jet-stream shower head)? OMG, when you get just the right spot, I swear on my life it feels JUST like an ear orgasm. Yes, yes, it's probably not at all good for your ears, but my God... ear orgasm, helllllo!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg pl lol! You are a better woman than I am! Anytime SO mentioned something related to pregnancy (usually the lack of lawn mowage) I would lose my shit, blame the hormones, and play the baby lady meltdown on YouTube.

Jez, that's an interesting term. In sociology, we would have just labeled it as social deviancy. That was probably my favorite class of the bunch. Heeheh. I wonder what seperates them from each other or if they are the same.

Also, the only thing I took was a pad once. They always offer it but one day I started bleeding after something that shouldn't have caused me to bleed so I just event into the drawer marked pads and took one.

As for the water thing, I think it's fine. I remember having a terrible ear ... Brain fart. What is that stuff in your ear? Ear wax! I had a bad ear infection that led to say too much ear wax and it hardened into this plug. The doctor made me use this thing (like the one they use to suck snot out of babies noses) to shoot water into my ear. I hate the sensation, but my mom and stepdad love it.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am sure once the hormones crank up even more I won't let him get away with that... Ha-ha, I am trying to be careful of what I say and how. We only see each other on weekends and I don't want to spent that little time fighting. Honestly, it's hard sometimes. Ha-ha


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just a short tempered b. Like SO lost his engagement ring today, and he is so lucky I haven't confirmed O and want to get in one more bd. I am in full on I want a baby. My friend posted her 8 month baby pic. If I didn't lose our first baby, our little one would have been her age. We had similar due dates. But if I didn't lose that baby then I wouldn't have been able to buy a house so everything for a reason.


----------



## DobbyForever

Is CTP down for everyone else?


----------



## campn

What is CTP!? 

I'm watching the anchorman, I love this movie! Also Christina Applegate is gorgeous and so sweet! Have you ladies seen "Samantha who!?" They cancelled it after 2 seasons but it was one of my favorite tv shows. At least they're bringing prison break back!


----------



## gigglebox

Keep, you are so cute at both weights! And those ta tas.....mmmmmhmmmm. Sorry, i'm a boob lady.


Dobs,mfantastic lines there!

I'd write more but i'm literally falling asleep. Also new development, i'm starting to get motion sick at night scrolling on my ipad :( wtf is that about?!

Jez, i know nothing of this ear orgasm but sound lovely.


----------



## shaescott

Wow that was a lot to read. I've been taking it in chunks haha, couldn't read it all at once. 

Dobs- sorry about the job... But congrats on all the BDing! :dust:
Jez- yay I'm so glad baby is sticking!
Keep- you're gorgeous hon
Pacific- sorry about the morning sickness
J- sorry about donor troubles
CB- cute bump! 
Green- agh TWW time! Lol on stealing osom tests
Flueks- sorry about AF
If I missed you I'm sorry lol, I love you all!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I feel like I should explain that I didn't just decide to steal them one day. Haha I went to the doctor about a weird cycle (I now know as anovulatory) and she basically was no help and kinda grumpy about it as if I wasted her time so my girlfriend who went with me found them and said "how much is your co-pay?" "Ok we're getting $20 worth since she was absolutely no help!" Lol but turns out I love those tests and tests are super expensive so now it's become a bad habit. 

Keeps- you're absolutely beautiful! 

Campn- sorry ds is sick. :( 

And now I don't remember anyone else sorry everyone else!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I feel like I should explain that I didn't just decide to steal them one day. Haha I went to the doctor about a weird cycle (I now know as anovulatory) and she basically was no help and kinda grumpy about it as if I wasted her time so my girlfriend who went with me found them and said "how much is your co-pay?" "Ok we're getting $20 worth since she was absolutely no help!" Lol but turns out I love those tests and tests are super expensive so now it's become a bad habit.
> 
> Keeps- you're absolutely beautiful!
> 
> Campn- sorry ds is sick. :(
> 
> And now I don't remember anyone else sorry everyone else!

Judging by the amount of money doctors charge we should steal an ultrasound machine on our way out, just drag it behind you and run fast!


----------



## pacificlove

No judging Green! Ha-ha

Campn: that is too funny and true! I just about laughed out loud in bed with hubby asleep behind me


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol ditto what pl said

SO had a panic attack after sex and admits the nightmares he has been having lately are ttc related but he is pushing himself to make me happy :(. I feel like the worst partner ever now


----------



## kittykat7210

I think my temps have me out, measured today and got 35.75c (96.35F), 2 days ago I measured and got 36.26 (97.2F). Is it possible to O at low temps, I've never taken my temps properly before, so I might always have low temps and this could be normal post O temps, but I don't know! I haven't seen another chart with as low temps as me...

Could this half a degree dip be implantation dip?? I am (supposed to be) 7dpo today...

I've never had high temperatures, I had a noticeable fever at 36.5C (97.7F) I'm sure I sit at 34.6 (94.3F) usually... I shouldn't have done it, I'm just panicking myself now!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Dobs :hugs: don't blame yourself, he's a grown ass man and made his choice to do this. Let's call it exposure therapy. This may ultimately be exactly what he needs to get over his anxiety. Don't allow yourself to feel guilty for his choices! 

Kit, i've never charted so i have no idea. What cycle day are you on? Maybe you just haven't ov'ed yet.

Pl, great news on the ducks finally adjusting!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Aww Dobs :hugs: don't blame yourself, he's a grown ass man and made his choice to do this. Let's call it exposure therapy. This may ultimately be exactly what he needs to get over his anxiety. Don't allow yourself to feel guilty for his choices!
> 
> Kit, i've never charted so i have no idea. What cycle day are you on? Maybe you just haven't ov'ed yet.
> 
> Pl, great news on the ducks finally adjusting!

I'm on CD 47, I had all the right symptoms of having O'd including a very strong positive of OPK, high soft open cervix, egg white CM and O cramps... All at the same time...


----------



## Fern81

Kittykat those temps are a bit low, have you been tested for hypothyroidism? I have well controlled hypothyroidism and my pre-O temps range around 36.0-36.2 C and post O 36.4-36.7 C. I always worried that it's too low but I temp orally which tends to have lower temps than vaginally; temps are also dependant on loads of other factors. Don't stress, if you want to temp I suggest taking it at the same time each morning before getting up, and then after a few cycles you will get more comfortable with your own unique patterns xx. 

Dobs- no fair on SO trying to make you feel guilty. You DID try to have grown-up discussions with him about this & you were open and honest with your opks so he just has to take responsibility for his end of the communication situation. Hugs! Xx Oh yeah we have both seen all the Twilights a million times and at first DH scoffed at it but now he keeps watching it.... even after date night with wifey ready in bed waahaha! Makes me giggle. Luckily he came up after the movie & we had some sexy time to end off date night :)

Campn- yes that's one of the nice things about not having kids. We have date night basically every weekend. Even just renting a movie and dragging a matress in front of the TV. If we don't have to work we pretty much do what we want, when we want to! Hope your poor ds feels better soon. X

And you too claire!!! Hugs xx


----------



## claireybell

Dont feel bad Dobs :hugs: like others have said hes grown man & hes made the choice to try & make you happy re ttc but he wont actually discuss it properly with you..? It may work in reverse by facing his fears.. 

Oh camps i didnt know your DS was poorly, is he ok? I would post a selfie bump pic but unless i find energy to put my war paint on, i look like a living death at monent Lol

Fern & Kittykat my pre & post Ov temps (taken orally) were never a huge rise but aslong as you can clearly see the temp shift you probs are ovulating :) i remember Googling this & thinking i wonder about my Thyroid etc as i was a bit underweight before ttc but bloods have always been fine, maybe some ladies never get the huge temp shift rise but do get one.. X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Mrs green- "so not its become a bad habbit" :rofl: I didn't realise it was a regular thing that's hilarous!! I do have a naughty 'habbit' too... It's 'TEA SPOONS?!' Lol... My daughters attend preschool 4 times a week, and have a teaspoon each in their lunchbag for their yogurts (2 kids x 4 days - that's 8 spoons!) and of course the spoons never come back!! So anytime im in a coffee shop, I always grab a handful of tea spoons lol... Whoopsie 

Jez- omg your replies must take u forever! You reply back in such detail for every person! Bless you! ... Aww that's so lovely what u said thank u so much! I am a chunk, I wouldnt say I over-eat, but more hibernate because of low confidence I struggle to walk places, so im always in my car so literally do no exercise! I must get more active! How are u feeling about little bubba? Your ticker is catching up eek  when will u have ur first scan? X 

Fern- im so sorry and ur totally right! Puts it in perspective, not long until your ivf starts and im very excited to follow ur journy, with the support of all the doctors and us crazy lot, im super sure youre on ur way to that :bfp: it's clearly very long awaited and much deserved x 

CAMPN- I second the ultrasound machine!! Omg imagine if us girls got our hands on one of those bad boys!! Omg I'd be scanning everything in sight!! Our Dacshund is due pups Mon 18th, im so nervous and excited!! 

Gigs- hhaha I do love big boobies! Allthouhh mine are more, 'pick them up from the floor and roll them up into my bra types' lol - BFing my daughter for 2 & half years emptied them! But enjoying the pregnancy hormones temporarly stuffing them up again lol x - when do u think u will start actively ttc again? X 

CB- from the sneak glimpses I got ur house is beaitiful!!! I literally have no idea how ur holding it together pregnant- and SO tearing roofs down lol, it will all be worth it in the long run though! I don't have a partner, so I used to stay up till 3am painting when kids were asleep and that was stresfull enough doing basic decorating!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ttc game will resume in June, tentatively.

Omg, when we were selling our house we had that schedule too, bedtime for DS at 7:30 then straight on to renos/painting until 2-3am, then full time jobs the next morning....it was BRUTAL. I cried a lot...but we were in a race to get our house on the market asap while the buying was good. We did great, ended up with about 100k at closing....and now we're broke again, but it was nice while it lasted!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Don't you feel bad for HIS problems plz this is all about him hun, if it wasn't ttc he'd be having nightmares about something else, it looks like that head of his was put on backwards :p he should feel bad about what he's done to you.


----------



## claireybell

Haha Keeps its def not beautiful hopefully will do when its done! :thumbup: 

Yay Gigs :) June will be here in blink of an eye.. Has af arrived? I kniw you said you were maybe poss in tww but didnt know what cd you were on :) 

Haha Riley just passed out on sofa with his thumb literally in his mouth & his other hand down his backside :rofl: such a dude!!


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- he's not playing fair at all. Basically he decided to do it knowing the possible consequences and then blames it on you and say you made me do it... Not cool at all. 

Wow gigs- a $100K profit sounds awesome. We are going to renovate our house but I highly doubt we are going to be selling it any time in the next 10ish years. I wish I could make it more open but the wall I want to take down to do that is a major load bearing wall and it would cost way to much to do that. So we are going to leave it but tear out a closet in the hallway that will help with flow. My house is conveniently located about 5 minutes from
My mom and about 2 minutes from my daughters school.

On the TTC front my temp is down again but It usually dips at some point during my LP so I'm not worrying. Although im going to try taking my B6 better. I've been missing a few days. Idk if that hurts my temps or not but whatever....


----------



## gigglebox

I'm 8dpo. Experiencing the lack of symptoms i had in the tww w/the m/c, however i also had no boob pain last month, first cycle after m/c, so maybe this is the new norm. Idk.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- don't feel bad for him. You made it very clear to him what was happening. 

Gig- do you still feel ovulation pain? 

CB- that's so cute about Riley. Can't wait to have a little one <3

Keep- OMG I love that there's someone else like me on here!! 

Afm- 4dpo. Bored. Still lots of twinges down under. I'm like 99.9% sure it's still side effects of clomid because it's both sides and all around haha.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry ladies, had a good time with DH last night and got tipsy, didn't even finish my bottle :rofl:

Campn so sorry that DH is sick. Can you take him to a walk in clinic today?

Dobby, he is an adult and you made sure he was aware you were fertile. This was his choice and you didn't force things. :hugs:

Jez can't wait for your appt tomorrow.

Fern I'm glad you enjoyed a nice date night :)

Greenie Oh I hope that's a good sign. You soon deserve a bfp like so many others as well.

Pacific my DH loves pickles so that wouldn't be a problem for me. Oh definitely need to see a bump pic soon :)

Shae how are you?

Gigs that's a hell of a profit!! I don't think I could have managed that schedule. 2 more months!!! Til ttc!!


----------



## Flueky88

Cb, awww I bet Ripley looks cute and you are gorgeous. Loving the bump pic!

Texas, I'm usually up abd down with temps in LP but not last time.


----------



## claireybell

Well im still keeping fx'd for you Gigs as you really do never know like before :thumbup:

Bless you Flueks :hugs: 

MrsG boys are just lovely, id love another boy :) Rileys hands ate ususlly in his front pouch grasping his winkle HAHA!


----------



## DobbyForever

Self centered lazy reply because well lol you don't wanna know why hahshs

Thank you for the support. I should probably clarify he didn't make me feel bad. He was having a panic attack and I rolled over to support him. I had noticed he was having really bad (screaming, moving around, sweating) nightmares the last couple of nights so I asked him to be honest with me if he was still having problems finishing inside of me because of the last loss. So he admitted that is still does cause him anxiety, but he can see how much it hurts me so he just does it anyway and will keep doing it to make me happy. But I feel like allowing him to do something that is hurting him that badly is a really selfish thing of me to do. And deep down I knew there was not way he was ok to ttc but I like him do it because I want it. So long story short after I typed the long story lol is I made myself feel bad. :)


----------



## dawnky1983

Hey guys sorry I've been mia had lots on and just back from a week away which was lovely. Had a weird cycle, not totally sure of ovulation butt ff gave dotted crosshairs so hey! Have been taking my vit b6 since cd3 following your advice on lengthening lp and was happy to see it seemed to be working as found some blood after wiping on 14 dpo. However, apart from another wipe or two that day and next nothing else. Didn't have any tests with me and refused to buy so took one when I got home at 5pm (after many wees today!) and think I see something? If implantation was late it could make sense maybe?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20160410_172011_opt.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## campn

Still don't feel bad Dobby! If he doesn't ttc then it's also making you (not do) something you clearly want so bad right?


----------



## TexasRider

Dawnky- I feel like I see it! Faint for sure but if it was diluted pee then that would explain faintness... Test again tomorrow with FMU!


----------



## dawnky1983

Definitely! Posted on another site with just pic and have 3 votes, all for positive! Fingers crossed really nervous for tomorrow now! Nice to see you moving swiftly through the 2ww!x


----------



## campn

Dawn- Looks like we both posted at the same time so I didn't see your post! There's definitely something there! You probably ovulated later than you think??


----------



## dawnky1983

Totally possible! As I say very wacky cycle so just hoping for confirmation tomorrow!


----------



## campn

dawnky1983 said:


> Totally possible! As I say very wacky cycle so just hoping for confirmation tomorrow!

Take a FRER! Although I'm posotive that's a BFP!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

I definitely see it Dawnky! On my phone with no zoom. Early congratulations :) and congrats to everyone else with recent BFPs! Mrs green and dobs hoping to see some from you both really soon :)


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Dawnky theres def an oober fainty on that & didntbeven zoom in!! Get a frer girl :thumbup: eeee! Fx'd :)


----------



## claireybell

I have to eat my dinners in 2 installments now uhhhhhh! Camps have u got this issue yet? Lol! 

My tummy pushes up & out as soon as any munch gets in there & then the girly starts a wriggling, wish a can just type emojis on here like on a text message lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dawn- definantly see something!


----------



## Fern81

Dawnkey I see it, keep us updated tomorrow morning asap :)

Flueks- great job on enjoying a nice night with DH in an alcoholic haze lol. Just what AF needs to kick her butt.

Mrsgreen I love your sky -high temps x

Afm- hungry, irritated with my diet, irritated with my students, b*tch mode tonight! I will swallow it and be nice to all my students tomorrow again pfffff.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dawn I definitely see it!

Everyone I will catch up later. It is Thai new year's today... Well the temples in America celebrate today so I am off


----------



## Flueky88

Dawnky, definitely bfp! I didn't even have to zoom and it's pink! FRER with fmu should be beautiful tomorrow :)

Dobby, I see what you are saying. Either he hurts himself or you. He would rather hurt himself and you feel guilty he's doing that to himself. Tough situation. :hugs:

Fern, yes, I'm going to have some more tonight. Why not? I'm off tomorrow so I met as well enjoy it because I won't drink for rest of cycle. Ugh, why are students being bad?


----------



## TexasRider

Checking in to say I'm feeling a bit off and my boobs are starting to hurt... This is definitely not a usual TWW symptom for me. Usually
My boobs are sore right at O for like a day or two but then it goes away.

But I could be feeling off cause I'm freaking hungry and when my blood sugar gets lowish I get Kinda dizzy and junk


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> 24wk bumpy..
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdfbn4fjw.jpeg
> 
> View from Rileys bedroom (no more) to the roof
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjehxj1kj.jpeg

Aww such a cute lil bump! I envy yours, mine is huge and I'm already uncomfortable. How's everything going? 



gigglebox said:


> I'm 8dpo. Experiencing the lack of symptoms i had in the tww w/the m/c, however i also had no boob pain last month, first cycle after m/c, so maybe this is the new norm. Idk.

Almost time to start Ttc again! 2 more months!! I had lack of symptoms with my c/p too gigs, but also the bfp cycle after as well. Who knows, maybe you'll get a bfp sooner! 



dawnky1983 said:


> Hey guys sorry I've been mia had lots on and just back from a week away which was lovely. Had a weird cycle, not totally sure of ovulation butt ff gave dotted crosshairs so hey! Have been taking my vit b6 since cd3 following your advice on lengthening lp and was happy to see it seemed to be working as found some blood after wiping on 14 dpo. However, apart from another wipe or two that day and next nothing else. Didn't have any tests with me and refused to buy so took one when I got home at 5pm (after many wees today!) and think I see something? If implantation was late it could make sense maybe?:shrug:

That looks like a bfp to me! :thumbup:



DobbyForever said:


> Self centered lazy reply because well lol you don't wanna know why hahshs
> 
> Thank you for the support. I should probably clarify he didn't make me feel bad. He was having a panic attack and I rolled over to support him. I had noticed he was having really bad (screaming, moving around, sweating) nightmares the last couple of nights so I asked him to be honest with me if he was still having problems finishing inside of me because of the last loss. So he admitted that is still does cause him anxiety, but he can see how much it hurts me so he just does it anyway and will keep doing it to make me happy. But I feel like allowing him to do something that is hurting him that badly is a really selfish thing of me to do. And deep down I knew there was not way he was ok to ttc but I like him do it because I want it. So long story short after I typed the long story lol is I made myself feel bad. :)

I'm sorry Dobs. Is he on medication for anxiety? I can't remember if he is but I know he was seeing somebody for it. Soemtimes the anxiety can't be helped and avoiding it can't last forever. If you guys continued to wait, who's to say the anxiety wouldn't be there later when you did try again. 



Fern81 said:


> Dawnkey I see it, keep us updated tomorrow morning asap :)
> 
> Flueks- great job on enjoying a nice night with DH in an alcoholic haze lol. Just what AF needs to kick her butt.
> 
> Mrsgreen I love your sky -high temps x
> 
> Afm- hungry, irritated with my diet, irritated with my students, b*tch mode tonight! I will swallow it and be nice to all my students tomorrow again pfffff.

Fern, diets are just awful aren't they? I always starve while dieting. :haha:


Mrs green- your temps are looking great! I don't remember if you did but is it this cycle you're taking the clomid? :happydance:

J, sorry to hear about your donor. Hope you can find a new one soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, look at that profile pic! So cute!

Tex, i would love to open our place up too if we could. And create vaulted ceilings. I just really love spacious spaces.

Dawn, totes see a second line.

Ladies, i'm considering taking my last frer this tuesday, 10dpo...but i feel like it'll be a waste. Someone asked about my o pain, i had a different kind of pain last month, like a super sore swollen vajayjay that felt like i was kiced square in the hoo ha, but this cycle it was my standard one sided cramping...however i can't for the life of me remember which side it was, and that bothers me.

Ok and one thing i have to bitch about....when i gave birth to Des, hubs did not give me any "push" gift. In fact, he laughed at the idea and said the baby was my gift. Christmas gifts were mostly baby items that year whilst i was preggers, and birthday...so i just felt like i was lost to the baby, everyone wanted to spoil baby and i felt kind of snubbed. So when i gave birth, i got a little present from the hospital, which was a onesie and a glass that said "birthing inn" on it. Omg, i cherished that glass. It was the only gift i got for me. I use it often, usually for morning smoothies. Today i made a smoothie, and shared it with hubs...then we went outside to do farm things. When i came back in, i found it shattered on the ground. I know hubs didn't do it, but he was the last one with the glass. I'm sure my dog bumped the table it was on or jumped up and knocked it off....but it's done for. In the trash now. I literally almost cried and i felt all this resentment towards hubs all over again for not getting me a sentimental gift 4 years ago.

Ok end rant.


----------



## campn

Aww gigs I'm so so sorry! My hubs got me squat! He actually fell asleep during my labor and let me labor all alone. I was so pissed they just don't get it at all no wonder they don't get to have babies themselves!

Maybe look online and see if you can buy one like it? Or get one personalized? Also maybe email your hospital and tell them they might give you another one!


----------



## gigglebox

I thought about that actually lol, but it just wouldn't be the same. I feel stupid for getting so upset over it in the first place. Ultimately, it's just a glass...but I had this weird stupid attachment to it. I actually got really bummed out the first time a guest came over and had a drink in it, like its specialness was tainted. I'm weird, I know.

I think the only acceptable replacement would be if hubs got me a new glass and told me how much I am appreciated whilst giving it to me. I'm hard to please, haha...eh. 

oy vey.

Duckling squee anyone?
 



Attached Files:







ducklings1.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pacificlove

Dawn i see it!

Gigs, so sorry about your glass. :hugs: I totally get the sentimental attachment :( would hubby understand if you had a serious talk with him about what that glass ment?

Years


----------



## campn

Gigs- It's not stupid. I've learned that anything that brings you the slightest peace can't be stupid, anything that's comforting isn't silly, just look at how kids become so attached to their stuffed toys or blankets. My DS won't even let me wash his blanket even when he's awake!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks campn, that does help. Pl, i might have that discussion later but i've told him before and he wasn't particularly receptive.


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Thanks campn, that does help. Pl, i might have that discussion later but i've told him before and he wasn't particularly receptive.

It personally helps me if I tell DH we're never having sex again, suddenly he sees my point of view!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so sorry about your glass, I completely understand why you feel so sad, I would be mortified if that happened to me! I know it's not the same, but I cried when my granddads car had to be scrapped. I never even met him, he died 2 weeks before I was born, and being the youngest in the entire family means that I was the only one without a memory of him. So when I passed my driving test and I got his car, it felt like a gift from him. The only thing I have from him personally. But after little over a year, at the MOT, they said it was 22 years old and in such a bad way it would have cost thousands to fix, thousands I didn't have at the time. They let me keep the number plate, and it hangs on my wall! 

Sorry to have rambled, but everyone else thought it was really silly how much I was crying, to them it was 'just a rusty old car' to me it was my granddad, he had sat in that seat and held that steering wheel, and so had I /: so I know how you feel...


----------



## dawnky1983

I think that's lovely kittycat. It's nice to feel a connection to people that aren't with us anymore xxx


----------



## shaescott

Hey Dawnkey here's your glaringly obvious BFP


To whoever asked (can't remember sorry) I'm doing ok. I broke the washer though and I'm leaving for London on Friday so that sucked. Had to bring my soaking wet clothes to the laundromat.


----------



## Flueky88

Brea, happy 22 weeks!!

Gigs, I don't think it's silly at all. It was special to you and that gave it significance. We have glasses with our names etched on them. We never use them but once a friend was going to drink from it. I was like, "um, I'm very sorry but you can drink from any glass except those 2". Anyways, I hope DH will get you something special to replace it.

Campn, :rofl: I would say that does work pretty well.

Kitty, that's a beautiful story. I don't know why it couldn't sit around unused instead of having to be scraped.

Shae, oh that would suck so bad. I hope you have a safe flight and a good time in London. Are you going with anyone?


----------



## Flueky88

Texas, I hope it's a good sign for you :)


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww kit, that is such a sweet story. I can definitely see why you'd be attached. That is too bad they wouldn't let you hang on to it and maybe save up money to repair it. I might be a smidge resentful in your shoes.

Fluek, glad you can relate on the glasses! Makes me feel less crazy, lol.


----------



## Fern81

Dawn where's your pic of today's test!! :)

Shae- hope you finish packing in time &enjoy the trip!

Sentimental stuff.... I get so attached to things that remind me of my family etc. I have an old chest of drawers that I got when my grandfather passed away. It's still full of miscellaneous stuff like his old shaving kit, expired medicine etc. Now we have very little cupboard space and really need the space in those drawers but I can't.unpack.it.
I open it, smell what he used to smell like (old spice & tobacco) and close it immediately before I start to cry. 
So soppy but there you go.


----------



## gigglebox

:cry:

Wow that's rough. They say scent is the strongest sense tied to memory. Do you ever smell him when you're not near the chest? Just curious...

Maybe you could move the contents into just one drawer in the chest and use the others for your items?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, not unless we are both a bit crazy :rofl: Oh yeah scent memories it's almost like they are there. When my brother moved back to Wisconsin I remember I could still smell him in his bedroom. When he died I tried to find his beanie cap he wore. 

Fern, awww, I understand it's hard because it feels like you are throwing your loved one out in a sense. 

AFM, I'm off today. Got to go to the eye dr and DH is paying to have my hair done for my birthday :) so I'll be out and about. I like my eye dr that I live an hour away from but I never like leaving a dr I like.


----------



## kittykat7210

How's everyone in the tww? 

I'm no longer cramping as such, just felling full in the belly region, could be af but I don't know, cm is still in full force, getting odd globs of stretchy cm, but mostly lotiony, cervix is still crazy high hard and shut tight got a random dark OPK this morning, figured out what's wrong my temps, my new thermometer, reviews say it's unnaturally low measuring, might have to buy yet another one! Boobs aren't tender exactly, just tingly and slightly tender muscles nipples are a bit sensitive but I might just be symptom spotting. I have also completely lost my appetite which never happens to me in the TWW, and for the first time ever I had heartburn yesterday at work -_- 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpslr9wmr4v.jpg


----------



## Flueky88

They say opks will turn positive after hpt, I never use them after I test out my surge. I hope it means something for you kitty!


----------



## Fern81

Gl kitty!! Tww is so hard isn't it. Sending you hugs.

Flueks & Gigs now I'm in tears especially reading what you wrote about your brother, flueky. 

Yep when I smell certain types of fruit or the inside of old books or cloves etc I really miss both sets of grandparents. The other day I went for a run and my head was so full of questions about ivf and life after ivf... I guess I was praying while running. All of a sudden I got the strongest scent of the exact fruit my grandad always used to eat after dinner and I knew he was close to me right then. Weird I know but my sister believes he still speaks to her (we believe in heaven and that our lost loved ones are there; but that heaven is not a far away place just a different dimension). 

Love is heartbreaking and impossible to live without at the same time. 

Anyway Flueks I hope you have a lovely birthday hun how old are you now? Xx

My ticker has started counting down to 2 weeks. Eeekkk! My husband has been super supportive and nice which is awesome since we'd been having some problems and I'm glad things are so much better now.


----------



## dawnky1983

Hey ladies sorry for the delay! Tried with fmu this morning on an IC but not much improvement so was a little twitchy. Couldn't get FRERs so got pharmacy own brand. Was a bit hesitant about doing it as 4th wee of the day but here we go!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20160411_135220.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dawnky1983

And thanks so much Shae, great job!!!x


----------



## claireybell

Yes Dawnky ;) wheres todays test lol 

aww Gigs, its not crazy!! i broke SO's very large Pint glass which had 'Best Dad' stuff on it from his first born son - of who he hasnt seen since he was 4... i was so upset i broke it & SO was like 'well its done now' but i could tell he was abit upset aswell, completely get where you coming from :hugs: 

p.s. yes use the Frer Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, love your perspective on the afterlife.

Fluek, i am so sorry for your loss. Losing family...i can't even imagine.

Dawn, congrats!!!


----------



## campn

Dawn- What a beautiful line! Congrats again!

Clairey- I just saw you're a cantaloupe now! That's so big right!? Oh I remember towards the end I felt like there's a watermelon inches away from my vaginal opening, just walking around like this was painful, or trying to hop on and off my very high bed!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I get it. Hugs!
Did you test?

CB- how are you already 24 weeks?!?

Tex- I really hope that's a good sign!

Flu- enjoy your day off!

Fern- so exciting. It's sooo close!


Afm- no temp today because I've been up since 2:30am! We live in a very private secluded neighborhood and a moving van showed up with a car trailer attached, both which appeared to be empty. At first I didn't think anything of it but then I was smart and thought "it's 2:30am who shows up with an empty truck in a neighborhood like this?!?" So I woke DH up. He went outside and watch the guy who was sitting in his truck. Then the guy saw him and took off. Then something happened with the trailer (I don't remember what) and the guy stopped hopped out fixed it. DH asked his "are you lost?" To which the guy Ignored him and ran back and took off. So I called the police. As DH was getting ready for work he drove by AGAIN! And then when DH left for work the guy was sitting a couple streets away! No longer in the truck. DH couldn't find the guy. I called the police back and asked what happened and they had said he has been cleared but then DH called me and said he saw two cops watching him from a distance. Needless to say it was really weird. Oh and the guy was wearing sunglasses!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, I totally believe that they can send us messages. How beautiful you got that scent at that moment. :hugs: I will be 28 Wednesday. Gah 2 years away from 30. I'm really excited for your IVF!

CB that was really great of your SO not to be upset with you. Oh and happy early birthday to him? How old will he be? 

Campn, that sounds so painful. Ahhh. I don't know how ladies work so far in their pregnancy. I feel like getting out of bed would be an accomplishment.

Gigs, thanks girl :hugs: I've learned to live and enjoy life. Miss them but I'm blessed to have DH. He and family make living beautiful for me.

dawnky, bfp for sure. Maybe another store has FRER?


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I will. Oh that is scary!! That is scoop suspicious. I hope he doesn't do anything bad!!


----------



## claireybell

dawnky you mustve been uploading that pic as i was typing my reply! ahhh totally preggers haha! congratulations, fab news :hugs:

ohh i know 24 wks!!! i ache everywhere aswell, i have to say i loved being pg with Riley.. second time around feeling this uncomfy.. not soo much, i feel bad saying that outloud :( but lotsa bowel & belly button kicks so all is good in there :)


----------



## claireybell

omg MrsG i just read that last bit of your post!!! jeeez!! are you living in the same place as when hubs truck went a missing?? 

thats very dodgy!! No doubt they were upto no good, good call on calling police, you probs just saved another persons vehicle getting stolen there i reckon :thumbup: 

Flueks, SO's birthday is on Weds 13th, he'll be 35 - same as me haha! he likes to rub in the fact that im older than him for about 3 wks every year before we reach the same age lol.. least i look younger than him ha ha!!! 

with the house bits all going on we probs wont be doing much really, im going to get him a couple of lil gifts & a cake with a candle (Rileys idea lol) & probs get a take away or something, i have limited £'s until i get paid on Friday *sigh* 

Have you decided on your birthday plans?


----------



## Flueky88

CB, ah I would have never guessed your age CB. DH is older than me so I don't get that from him, thankfully. We went out to German restaurant Saturday with his mom. He's paying to have my hair done today and he bought a video game for us to play together. He's taking me out tomorrow for sushi and cooking tacos for my birthday :)


----------



## Fern81

Oh wow claire I can't believe you're a few months older than me! I also look young for my age hehe people always think I'm in my twenties (I wish). And I'm a whole year older than DH lol!

Flueks - I love having birthdays, your husband is just the sweetest and so nice the way he's spoiling you xx

Mrsgreen - oh wow I hate crime and feeling unsafe. Hope the suspect stays far away.

Dawn - congrats!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- you're so cute! I love the slang you use. Also somehow I missed your bump pic! Adorable!!! I second that you look way younger than 35. 

We are living in the same place but his truck was stolen from somewhere else. They have my spare car keys and the address from our registration so DH thought it still be them. 

Flu- that sounds like a lovely birthday! Especially him paying to get your hair done. It's so nice to pamper ourselves.


----------



## dawnky1983

Thanks so much for all the congratulations am a little anxious at the mo not really sure why, but DH is very excited! 
Flueky mmm tacos-my fave!
With DD I worked til last week in May and she was due 8th June, not born til 13th though. I have a standing all day job and was doing 9.75 hour shifts at the time so the ankle swelling was impressive at the end! Lol x


----------



## claireybell

oh your all too kind & its mainly make up hahaa i look awful at moment where am poorly but managed some Mascara for work so i dont scare the straights HAHA!!

feel like i ages 10yrs overnight when i had Riley

MrsG you could always get some diff keys cut for your car or a diff lock? or is that something that cant really be done.. i wonder if that would be covered under the Car insurance.. ?

ooh lovely Flueks, are you having anything nice done with your hair? SO's cousin is a hairdresser so she does mine but some somehow its not the same as going into a Salon & having the whole treatment & reading magazines etc.. but still, i get bthe hair highlighting loads cheaper hehe!


----------



## claireybell

aww Dawnky it'll be fine, its because its very early & your just missing you period as such :) how exciting hehe! Will this be first bubba? x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is everyone?

CB- we were going to but our cost would be $500 and since were moving this weekend we decided not to


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is everyone?

CB- we were going to but our cost would be $500 and since were moving this weekend we decided not to


----------



## dawnky1983

Hope so Claireybell! No I already have a little girl who'll be 4 in June so it's been a while since I had to think about this stuff!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Happy birthday Flueks :)

I feel like a baby now - I work with 21 year olds so feel old on a daily basis when discussing newfangled things such as smartphones and apps and internet things that I haven't bothered to keep up with. I was quite tech savvy back in the early days :haha: but it's all way above my head now.

I did get ID'd today for a bottle of wine (and the drinking age here is 18) so that always makes me feel better. Shaving most of my head and dyeing what's left of the hair silly colours probably doesn't help - no adult grown up could possibly have pink hair... &#128540;

We are child-free this week, so to celebrate, I slept all afternoon and am now drinking wine and watching zombie films while DH is away out for badminton. I don't even like zombie films but have developed some odd compulsion to watch everything I can involving viruses and such-like this past week &#129300;


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, thank you. He is very sweet. He actually came up with hair ideal himself too :) it's okay being older than DH. I've actually never dated anyone younger now that I think about it.

Greenie living your temp right now :) yes pampering is definitely nice. Rarely do it, but I'm enjoying it.

Dawn, I know I love tacos. My mom got tired of tacos and so she won't fix them for step-dad but about every 4 years :rofl:

CB just a little trim and got my hair dyed auburn. It's not quite as red as I wanted but still looks pretty good :)


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks M&S it's not til Wednesday but I'm off today so I figure I'd take advantage. Oh sometimes I want to dye my hair wild colors but we aren't supposed to for work. I guess some people might think I'm not qualified :rofl: have fun child free. They are a blessing but I know the occasional alone time is great :)


----------



## campn

Flu- Post a pic :) happy birthday! 

We took DS to the doctor today, he's got a double ear infection and one of his ear drums is about to burst, poor guy no wonder he kept screaming all Saturday. I should have taken him to the ER or urgent care but DH said it'd be $200. I feel so awful for him and feeling very guilty. The doctor said ear drums rapture aren't a big deal and they heal right away but it sounds so bad.


----------



## Fern81

M&S pic of the hair please! I'm growing my hair and in about a year it will be up to my bum so of course every time I go to the hairdresser I feel this burning urge to cut it short and dye it red :)

Lol at your virus watching compulsion that is so random waahahaa!! I love zombie/apocalypse movies. I always wonder what I will do or how I will act if society as we know it breaks down. Go live in an empty mansion for one. I even know which mansion I will target. It's people I know who have no survival skills due to having way too many servants; so of course they will die immediately. And they have fully stocked kitchens and a huge bar and medicines etc so I'll be very happy living there. Maybe it's disturbing that I have this all planned out hehe.


----------



## Fern81

Campn- sending a healing prayer for your ds x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- aww poor baby. I hope he feels better soon!

M+s we need a pic!!


----------



## claireybell

oooh MrsG this coming wknd is moving wknd, how exciting.. i hope all goes well for you guys :hugs: 

Dawnky, ahhh my Riley will be 4 in July aswell, nice age gap & ithink its just nerve wrecking 2nd time around being pg but all will be great :thumbup: 

I love red/auburn hair, my younger sister has very dark hair naturally & has a red tone in the light its lovely :) i bet yours look lovely Flueks

M&S you wild one hehee! My much older half sister has cropped bright pink hair lol & always thought only her could get away with that.. But you can aswell, fab hehe! :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Flueky88 said:


> Thanks M&S it's not til Wednesday but I'm off today so I figure I'd take advantage. Oh sometimes I want to dye my hair wild colors but we aren't supposed to for work. I guess some people might think I'm not qualified :rofl: have fun child free. They are a blessing but I know the occasional alone time is great :)

I would love it if i saw a Nurse with funky coloured stripey hair or something! Do doesnt mean they not know their jobs :( Its the same with Tattoos, school teaching, Drs etc its very frowned upon here pffft!!!


----------



## claireybell

Camps awww so sorry your lil babe is poorly, makes you upset for them, get well hugs xx 

MrsG your temps chart awesome!!! Im itching to know if your pg eeeeeee


----------



## mrs.green2015

There's no temp for today since I was up all night. But I did temp a little later. And it was 99.8! So obviously not accurate but I've played around with temping at all times and it's never that high so I'm hoping its high tomorrow. 
I'm now more than ever convinced I never ovulated since my mc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry back to work. Just so frustrated. I think all this stress at my job has caused an anovulatory cycle. I know FF gave me crosshairs, but sigh.


----------



## claireybell

I guess you'll only know its annovulatory if you have a longer cycle/luteal phase hun but fx'd you did Ov because of the amt of bd, theres a very good chance of pg :hugs: sorry work is poop & stressy at the moment.. X

Looking at this cycles chart MrsG theres definate temp shift change more than ive noticed aswell! Is it Clomid you are taking? Loving those meds hehee :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm sorry. I know it look anovulatory but I wish it wasn't. I want you preggo so bad! Hugs. 

CB- yup clomid!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm not sure if the picture worked.. I don't have a more recent one, there's less now and the sides are shaved right in with a razor rather than no. 1 like in the pic..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## M&S+Bump

And the usual colour.. (Halloween party, DH does not make a habit of covering himself in fake blood despite my newfound zombie obsession :haha: ) I think I look alright for six weeks post partum - I felt crappy! It was 2012, after Nat - stitches galore and I was mahoosive as well with him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## M&S+Bump

FX Mrs Green! I know naught about temps but from the few weeks I've been looking at charts on here, yours looks good!

You never know Dobby - you're not out til AF shows up.


----------



## TexasRider

Green- great Temps! I wish mine would move up a bit more but oh well. I also experiment with taking my temps in the afternoon. Mine yesterday around 3:30 was 99.14!! It's never that high and I felt fine. But then today my wake up temp was only 97.49 so boo. I don't really think it means anything in my case. I don't really feel like we will get lucky this cycle. Just getting down in the dumps about it I guess lol

I would love to be able to dye my
Hair crazy colors but it's kinda frowned upon since I'm a teacher. We can't even have visible tattoos at work. We have to keep them
Covered with band aids... Like that's not obvious that we always wear a band aid on the same spot every day... People just buy the patterned ones and use those lol


----------



## claireybell

Love that pink hair M&S! Awesome :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

M+s- I love the hair!! I'm not nearly that cool lol

Tex- I'm sorry you're not feeling lucky but I really hope you get it! You deserve that bfp!!


----------



## Jezika

Campn - Sorry to hear about DS. It's esp. when kids are involved that I get super duper angry with the lack of national healthcare in the US. I hope he feels better soon, lovie.

Mrs. G - that's super shady sh*t that you saw... I'd be dying to know what it's all about! And when you reminded us how the thieves have your keys, my heart just dropped. Eeek!

M&S - Super cool hair! I'm always so jealous of anyone that has the guts to do fun stuff with hair. I'd love to but I'm scared!

Flueks - Happy bday for Wednesday in case I forget, and I want to see a hair pic too!!!

I've now forgotten everything else I've read, so AFM, I had my doc appt today and nothing groundbreaking happened. Doc just gave me a referral for bloods and urine, which I did today, and dating u/s for next Monday (by which point I should be 7 weeks if all goes well). She also just had some general advice and asked me if I prefer a midwife or obstetrician. I don't know!? So two questions for you guys:

1) Midwife or Ob? She explained the difference and I'm leaning towards midwife but still don't fully understand the difference. Also, I keep thinking of Mindy Lahiri vs. the Duplass bros in the Mindy Project, ha!

2) At my u/s next Monday, do you think they will show me the bean? So far every single u/s I've had they don't say a thing or show me a thing, just send the results to my doc, because the tech isn't allowed to say anything.


----------



## mrs.green2015

First of all, all you ladies who have to get referrals for ultra sounds amaze me! What do you even do at your first appointment? That was such a big part of my first appointment. They brought the portable one into the room for me. 

But Jez- I'm also interested in the differences! I looked it up before and I got more confused. Hahah as for seeing your bean... The doc did one of mine and showed me. But in the ER the tech also showed me and printed out a pic. She couldn't say much but she pointed to it and showed me the heart beat. She tried to listen to it but it was still a little too tiny.


----------



## Jezika

Ah, okay. That gives me hope. I guess they could just show me without really making an interpretative/diagnostic remarks... It's so mean to just let me walk away, though, esp. if something was wrong and they knew it. I'd hope they'd call the on-duty doc, though.

As for you getting a u/s straight away, that's interesting. Is it because your appts are already with an OB rather than a regular GP? Or maybe it's because healthcare is privatized over there?


----------



## M&S+Bump

My first appointment has always been with a midwife at around 9 weeks. They refer for scan at 12 weeks, and then an appt at 16 weeks, 22 weeks, and approx every 4-6 weeks after that. You get a scan at 20 weeks as well, and further ones if they are concerned about growth, position, fluid level etc.

My first was a standard midwife lead prima gravida, and ended up with half the hospital in the room and an EMCS. The others have been 'consultant led' or 'red pathway' due to being vbac. In practise it means I saw a midwife for everything else but a couple of appointments with a doctor to clear my 'birth choice' (vbac or repeat c) and talk through the decision, and the doctor is alerted when I phone in to labour ward in labour, in case they're needed. A doctor tried to come in while I was in labour with #2, despite specific instructions that nobody was to come in unless it was an emergency. He came in, everybody turned round to stare at him, and he introduced himself - I asked him why he was there - he said 'you're in labour' - yep. I am. Why are you here? - oh, I need to check your blood pressure - no, you don't, she just did *pointed at midwife* - oh, erm. Why am I here then? - I don't know. Please leave.

My personal opinion - keep doctors as far away from your birth as possible. Doctors want you on your back, on the bed, where they can control it. Midwives leave the control to you, as it should be.


----------



## gigglebox

oh campn :hugs: I know the guilt, so sorry he had a legit problem! he'll be feeling better soon though! poor little dude. don't beat yourself up too badly, we've all done similar...or the opposite, like an ER visit for what turned out to be a bug bite (yup, that was me...but to be fair he's allergic to mosquitos and I'd never seen bug bites blister and I just visited my ailing grandmother who had MERSA and I thought he caught staff or something...).

Dobs, I hope that temp shoots right back up. If not, again, exposure therapy for SO. all the sex was not wasted. I think he'll come around.

Happy birthday Fluek!

I'm waiting around to see if my two preggers friends are going to pop (the two that were due at the same time as I would have been). One is 40+1, the other is 39 and some change and has a C-section scheduled for Friday if she doesn't go into labor first. I may be taking either birth photos or newborn photos for one or both of them :) should be fun.

I talked to hubs about the cup. he said, "I get it. Sounds like you're over it." and I was like, no, I'm not over it...but it is what it is. and he says, "Well it sounds like you are." wtf is that? oh well. trying not to get upset on my baby-free days! weee!

I will probably test in the morning but I know it'll be negative. my face is starting to break out, so I'm sure af will be here soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, that sounds super shady! I hope whatever the dude was up to, he was deterred by the presence of the cops. And who wears sunglasses at night?! I'll tell you...sketchy folk.

J!!! Where are you ??? what's the donor status???!!!


----------



## campn

Gigs- We took him to the ER at 2 am summer of 2014 cause he had a fever of 104 but it was nothing at all, he had nothing wrong with him at all! And last November I took him to the urgent care cause he got a very bad allergic reaction to a mosquito bite that ended up getting infected. I swear these kids are gonna give us heart attacks one of those days. 

Really to be a parent you've to be okay with having your entire heart walking outside of your body.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks- I'm going with SO! Super excited. I brought the soaked clothes to the laundromat and they saved me. And the washer got repaired today, yay!!!!
Dawn- I don't need to edit that pic because it's so glaringly obvious but I will anyway lol
Dobs- aw I'm sorry, I hope you ovulated
Gigs- sorry about the acne :(
Jez- super excited for your ultrasound!
J- where are you? We need to know what's going on with mr flakey donor!


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up when I am done playing FarmVille lol but I guess my body has been fail Oing because I got the urge to take an opk (down to one CB and like 3 answer) and got this
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Aw I'm sorry Dobs


----------



## pacificlove

Dawn that's an obvious bfp!! Congratulations :) happy and healthy 9 months!!

As for believing in ghosts and spirits of the people we love who passed, I am a total believer. 
When hubby and I were taking my truck and stock trailer back to Alberta to get the second half of our animals and belongings we all of a sudden hit some black ice in the mountains. The trailer pulled the truck sideways into the incoming traffic lane, twice in a row. I thought for sure we'd hit an on coming semi truck any second and was screaming my head off. Thankfully no traffic and hubby is an excellent driver so kept his calm and got us sorted within seconds each time. While we were sliding and right after I had this clear picture of my grandparents in front of me. As crazy as it sounds but I believe they watched over us, protected us against going down the mountain side to the right and any possible incoming traffic to the left.
Grandpa left us two years ago and I think he watched over grandma until she passed in December. Now they both watch over us. I love them both :love:


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright I did not process half of the past 6 pages lol

But yes Dawn that is a clear bfp! Congrats!

Um.... I forgot what else but I totally believe in ghosts and connections for reasons I shan't get into. I know grief can do weird things to your senses, but seeing is believing.

Gigs, sorry about the glass and I don't think it is silly at all.

Ummmm yeah I forgot and I have to pretty up because SO is coming over again so hoping to get in some O day bd! My left ovary has been burning and a fluttering for the last hour.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I wanted to say happy Thai new year, how was it!?

I'm so sorry you still haven't ovulated hun, I don't even understand why the opks are positive but no ovulation happening? I'm not even sure what you can do since you're still not 100% tccing yet. Maybe it'd help if you email your doctor?


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - hope you get some loving tonight. I was going to say it sounds like SO is trying his best to meet you halfway despite it being difficult for him, so I think that's a good thing. And I'd love to hear the reason you believe in ghosts if you're happy to share. I think there's definitely more to this world than we know, especially considering some of the very convincing personal stories I've heard.

PL - that's a neat story. So glad you guys are okay, of course. Driving in Canadian winters scares me.

Shae - enjoy London! It was my home for several years so I miss it a lot. Would love to see pics when you get back.


----------



## campn

Jez- Congrats on your sweet pea! I'm jealous you're giving birth in winter!


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, that is so true. I don't think i knew what i was getting into, lol!

Dobs, if you're getting ov pain, maybe it's finally happening :thumbup: hope you're gettin' plowed right now :winkwink: 

And yes, me too, definitely believe life after death, and definitely that energy from those passed can linger. I think i've told y'all my hotel room story. Another time when i was really little, i thought i saw a ghost (it was so stereotypical, female ghost with a gown and long hair and like a transparent glow) come through my bedroom door and crossed my room then went through my closet door. I jumped out of bed to leave my room and get my mommy,but right as i came out,both my brothers came out of their rooms too (ours were all next to each other) and both described the same experience. I still don't know what or who it was....we hadn't lost family at that point, that i remember, and our house was not haunted. This was an isolated incidence and never happened again.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn why are you jealous of a winter birth? That's the last thing i want. I'm hoping for another spring baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

I would want a spring baby so I could take maternity leave and then have all summer lol. End of December is nice because I have the weeks before off already then I can take my leave and still come back in time to whip my kids into shape for end of year assessments hehe.

Jez, long story short (on my phone) I have seen them in photos, dreams, and my eyes

Gigs I must be Oing my ovary is flipping out! SO is out buying me dinner cuz I am too depressed to cook

Camp didn't go. Got a crap work email and fell into depression and was like eff that but thank you


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs that's a crazy story! But hotels have a lot of people passing through, I wonder if your ghost was just a guest passing through?!
Even my brother believes I ghosts. He many years ago was a bouncer at a downtown bar where they knew they had ghosts. He had an experience of an empty glass being taken/gone that he planned to take back to the kitchen. The bar was closed, he went to use the urinal and from the time he turned around the glass was gone. All of the coworkers agreed that that was the resident ghost who is a bit of a prankster. Ha-ha


----------



## campn

Gigs- cause I'm due in summer in FLORIDA! Even being pregnant in summer in Illinois was horrific enough. I swelled up so bad :( 

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...n-Ln_Huntsville_AL_35811_M88572-28314#photo26

I thought I'd share with you houses I'm looking at, even though we have zero short or long term plans of moving but I like looking up houses especially the ones in the south cause GAH they're so gorgeous! Does anyone else do this, just look at beautiful houses you've no intention of buying at all!? We've bought 2 houses since we have been married so looking at houses gives me the butterflies I swear.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, that is a beautiful house! It amazes me what huge beautiful house you can buy in the USA for so little money!! Here, in the right location you'd be paying millions for it... Even just to built it, you'd be spending $900,000 easily (we have looked at building ) gosh!


----------



## campn

pacificlove said:


> Campn, that is a beautiful house! It amazes me what huge beautiful house you can buy in the USA for so little money!! Here, in the right location you'd be paying millions for it... Even just to built it, you'd be spending $900,000 easily (we have looked at building ) gosh!

Wow that's so expensive! It's weird cause you've so much land in Canada but I guess a lot of it is unihibatale, where people just all want to live in the same area? The US still have so much empty land especially in the northern west where nobody wants to live,


----------



## pacificlove

Campn there just aren't that many people to inhabit this much land. Ha-ha. A good portion comes down to the trades people, they are expensive to hire when building a house. There are areas where you can buy affordable, it's just not going to be a mansion without sweat equity.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry you havent ovulated yet Dobbles :hugs: hopefully you will now if ovary is giving you a bit of jip! :thumbup: 

Ive always wanted a spring summer baby so maybe a kinda didnt overly try to get preggers earlier than i did.. Ultimately baby was in August but just like her brother, growing 4 days sooner Lol so in July! 

Wow Campn that house is gaaaawjus :) me & SO always talk about enigrating & living in massive houses & big gardens hehe! 

Congrats on sweet peas & Onion camps & Jez hehe!

J i hope all is ok & donor will supply one last go this cycle :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Guys guys, I know it's not much but I swear I have the tiniest squintiest line on my HPT this morning!!!! I'm not even 100% sure it's there but I swear to god i can see one with colour!!! I'm going to have to wait another few days to tell but I'm so excited!!!


----------



## campn

Kitty show us!!! 

Clarity- Thank you hun I swear I don't notice my own fruit changing hehe Tuesday is just the weirdest day for my weeks to turn over, with DS they turned on a Saturday so I could anticipate them much! 

DS seems to be already feeling better after 3 doses of his antibiotics, he's cuddling by me now and kept telling me he loves me, I was asleep but I could feel him getting up on my bed and watching me sleeping. 

J where are you lady!? I hope you're okay!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, sorry to hear about DR but so glad he's feeling better. It's hard to make a judgement with kids sometimes. Don't beat yourself up over it. I agree with a winter baby. Spring would be good too. Oh and that house is gorgeous. 

CB I love auburn hair. I always have except when I was 10 and thought being a blonde would be awesome. I don't have the right complexion or anything to be a blonde. I looked terrible! 

Pacific that's an amazing tale. So beautiful they are watching over you.

M&S wow I wish I had the guts to do something to my hair like that. I think DH would kill me. I like a short bob but he likes long hair. So I'm growing it out for a bit.

Jez can't wait to hear your results. I'm not sure on ob vs midwife. No advice there. Sorry dear. Oh and looking forward to your ultrasound.

Gigs, sorry he totally did not understand how you feel. Seriously, dude it's not that hard. Well, I hope maybe he just said that but will suprise you.

Shae, oh how lovely to go with your SO . You'll have a grand time I'm sure :) oh and glad to hear washer is fixed.

Dobby, you may have geared up to O and failed due to stress. It's possible to O late. I'm a living example. Here's to the real surge!!

Greenie, I'm sorry I didn't realize you had my put Monday's temp in :( goober head over here 

Texas, yeah I have a tattoo on my arm. I have to wear sleeves long enough to cover it up. Maybe one day it won't matter.

Kitty line porn please :)

So sorry if I missed someone. Was not intentional if I did. I will post pic sometime today. I have to get ready for dentist. Also, I have to tell a funny on my mom yesterday :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

That house is to die for. We do that too :haha: Houses and cars that we'll never buy, but it's nice to look at!

FX Dobs!

Kitty - pictures or it didn't happen!

Spring babies are good. It's so much easier being knackered when at least it's light outside and the weather is a bit better (I live in Scotland so it never really changes that much but at least it's light for longer in the summer)

I don't know how I feel about ghosts. I talk to my mum sometimes even though she's been gone 15 years this year. My best friend is pagan and swears she feels spirits and things - my house is clear, but one of my shops is haunted by a young male who likes to play pranks and intimidate people but we don't think he's malicious. And a cat, apparently, that sneaks about the storeroom area.

I forgot what else, sorry. CD11 - opk has lines, but not pos. Getting plenty of bding in anyway - if nothing else, five days of soy has restored my libido... I'm gonna keep taking it just for that if I don't get pregnant... :blush:


----------



## Flueky88

Okay, sorry, I'm not feeling pretty today. But the hair looks great. The red is really hard to capture since it's like a dark cherry wood. Natural sunlight would capture best but it's cloudy and rainy today


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, the ghost pssing through rooms happened in our childhood home. The hotel story is something entirely different that, if anyone wants to read it, i'll have to hop on my lap top to type out as it's longer to explain.

Dobs, yay for take out! I'm so totes going out to eat with hubs while DS is out of town. Can't wait....haven't digured where yet but i've got two places in mind, and neither offers a kids menu!

Fluek! Omg you sexy minx! Aren't we all supposed to be haggard internet trolls? All of you ladies are hot!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I know, everyone is so gorgeous!! You are too, I've seen your duck videos and when you dyed your hair and even cut it. Seriously, don't trust me with scissors for cutting hair! Oh I would be interested in the hotel ghost story :) Thank you for compliment. I think AF brings my self esteem down. I'm weird :S


----------



## Flueky88

So when my mom and I were out yesterday a conversation went like this:
Me: I can't believe it. I'll be 30 before too long.
Mom: I know my baby girl is turning 30 this year!
Me: Mom I'm turning 28 this year, I'll be 30 in 2 years.
Mom: No you are turning 30 this week!
Me: No, I'm not. I was born in 88. I think you are thinking Rob would be 30 right now.
Mom: Oh, you are right.

:rofl: I love my silly mom


----------



## campn

Flu- You are so beautiful! Love the cut and color! I bet it'd look so amazing in the sun! And I agree all of you ladies are such babes! We need to get everyone here knocked up and spread that gorgeous offspring! 

Am I the only one not into ghost talks!? I love watching scary movies and things like that but oh stories that are real and personal give me the chills! I've never seen anything super natural happen and I'm okay with that! :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

I definantly belive in ghost but I don't mess with that. I think they can do real harm and get attached to people and I'm like "naaaahhh I'm good"

Flu- you're gorgeous! I used to have that color and I love the way it looks in the sun!

Campn- holy gorgeous house! And what a good price! Also, you're 17 weeks already!! That's crazy. 

Afm- 6dpo and feel nothing other than sore bobbies. Which is totally normal for a cycle when I actually ovulate. So I'm feeling kinda out and I feel like AF will be here before I start testing on Monday.


----------



## TexasRider

I feel you green- I feel totally out. Especially with my crap temp today. Yes it's above cover but not that great. I'm just gonna chalk it up to a crap cycle and move on. Come on AF so I can try again...

Holy cow that house is crazy expensive and huge! that muh would buy a ton of land and a big house and a detached shop garage thing. Ours is honestly worth probably about 100,000 so I'm hoping it appraises at where we need it at 102,000 even if it has to be based off of future appraisal after work is done.


----------



## pacificlove

Kat, we need a picture!! Line porn please!!

Flueky you sexy momma! Hubby had a dream in December that I had read hair like that and apparently it was a total turn on. He's been trying to convince me to dy my hair ever since. :haha: I never have, but I am considering.
You aren't even 2 months older then I am. I'll be turning 28 in June.

Mrs: fingers crossed :dust: you aren't out until the witch shows. If the witch does show at least you have is to talk to and great doctor who promised to get you pregnant;)

Sorry gigs: I misunderstood. Maybe a previous owner? We've had that happen in our Alberta house. Every night our dog would bark at the closed bedroom door. You know the bark that tells you someone's on the other side, not the "I have to pee", not the " I am barking to bark" bark but a serious intruder bark. We'd open the door, show the dog the house and bring him back for the same thing to happen. Then a few nights the TV kept turning on after we had gone to bed (not the neighbors remote, as they were too far away). I told my mom what was going on (for over 2 months) and she ended up bringing me holy Catholic incense from a very Catholic friend in Germany, which I was supposed to burn. I did talk to the ghost a few times "to towards the light, we are here to stay, the dog is apet and belongs into the house" but he either left or stopped bugging us when the incense came into the house. I still have it.


----------



## JLM73

:brat:
STOP talking lol I'll never ever catch up!!!!!:hissy:
JK I super LOVE you all<3


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, thank you or should I all you Selena, I swear I always think of her when I see you. Oh that's okay that you're not into ghost talk. Congrats on the onion today. Oh and Tuesday does seem like a strange day for tickets to change but it's okay :)

Greenie thank you too. Oh you aren't out. Today is earliest for implant so hcg hasn't started pumping out to give symptoms. I have a good feeling for you :)

Texas, way too early to count self out. Could be implant dip, some people have them and others dont.

Pacific, hehe, you should do it (dye hair that is). Oh and woohoo for 1988!! My BFF was born in June 88 as well. It's weird thinking about getting older now. I never imagined myself past 21.

J, we cannot shut up :rofl: totally give you permission to be selfish. Want to know how you are doing :)


----------



## campn

Green- I will not allow you to self doubt at 6 DPO! Nope! You probably haven't even implanted yet! I'm crossing my fingers for you and I believe in you and your uterus! 

I think my anxiety will hit around 20 weeks like oh no slow down I'm not ready yet. I ordered a crib and dresser that I found for a really good price but it feels weird to be purchasing such big things already.


----------



## TexasRider

Campn we bought my daughters crib second hand and I was like 14 weeks. It was a good deal though and we didn't want to pass it by. It was a very heavy solid wood crib and we will use it again when I get pregnant again... So I say go
Ahead and buy it if it's a good deal!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww campn, don't feel bad ordering items! Heck, I already purchased a swing, portable rocking bed thing, and car seat and that was before we even started TTC lol--it was a great packaged deal! couldn't say no. plus the swing was the same one Des had so....had to do it.

I tested this morning on a $tree test. BFN, as expected.

ghost talk: First, the house I was in when I was a kid has only ever belonged to my parents (who still live there), so definitely not a former owner. Ok...and now the hotel story...when hubs and I were traveling around looking for places to live, we stayed at a place just outside of Knoxville, TN. It was a Red Roof Inn...and we were staying on the top floor. Well, when you walk in, there is actually a carpeted staircase leading up. We got our room key and headed upstairs. The second I get to the top floor, I'm overwhelmed with bad juju. The hall led left and right, and I turn right and tell hubs, "Something bad happened down there. It feels sad up here." I'm sure he thought I was crazy...fortunately our room was to the left, so we went and put our things down, got comfy, then left for dinner. I completely forgot about it until we came back to the hotel and I went upstairs and was hit with the feeling again and was like, "oh yeah...". So we stayed there, and when I checked out of the hotel I got the balls to ask the dude at the front desk a very weird question. I was like, I'm not going to see this guy again, what does it matter if he thinks I'm crazy? So I say, "Hey, I know this will sound weird, but did someone, like, try to kill themselves or die upstairs?" (because a suicide was the distinct feeling I had) and the dude gets this kind of weird guilty look on his face and says, "Well....it was a long time ago..." so I'm like TELL ME!!! So he goes on to tell me that several years back (I think he said 7-8) there was their couple that stayed upstairs, and they got in a huge argument, and the wife went nuts and took the husbands gun, threatened suicide, and shot herself in the stomach. Front desk guy said she was taken away in an ambulance and he has no idea if she lived or not. But I definitely believe the energy from the incident was imprinted into that hotel, and my guess is they were staying upstairs in the right wing (I forgot to ask which part of upstairs it was).

So there you go.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn can't pass up good deals. So no guilt for buying baby items, got it ;) I refuse to buy anything yet because I'm a bit superstitious about buying stuff before pregnancy. I'm really not usually superstitious but in this case I am.

Gigs, oh how spooky. Thank you for sharing. So like 2 weeks after my brother died I was painting pottery with my friends for my birthday. I had been using the really small, fine detail brush and I had set it down. I used a bigger brush, then when I went to use small one I couldn't find it. I looked at my friends and in the brush cup. No where to be seen. I asked my friend, Christina, and she's like, "I saw you using it but it's not here anymore". They helped me look, I even looked under the table. I finally gave up and then when I looked to table beside, it was there again. I asked Christina if she saw that and she was like, O_O holy $!%&! I felt like it was my brother trying to communicate with me. Maybe I was crazy but I wasn't the only one that witnessed the disappearing and reappearing paint brush. Also no one was sitting to my right where I found it.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry for the late photo, I'm at work xD It's so faint guys honestly it barely comes out in the picture!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsjspvfbmz.jpg


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty, I can definitely see it, so I'm sure it's darker in person. I know faint lines can be hard to capture :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Definitely see something kitty :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- that's so crazy. I definitely feel things. But I mostly just feel my grandpa and my father in law (rarely though. Last time was the day before my bfp) 

Kitty- I see it! Congrats!

Campn- I'll try not to loose hope! Just as the days go on I'm less hopeful. Mostly I just feel like. AF will show before I even test!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that is creepy... But bad energy can stay. 

Flueky, yep, although I never knew your brother but I totally believe with you that your brother said hi. ;) we are not crazy...

Kitty, I totally see it! Congratulations, to a sticky bean!!!!

As for me: I had a talk with hubby and told him how protective geese can be. He agreed to try a couple of geese with our ducks. We were thinking 4 tops. Well, none are available in Canada so I found a hatchery in the US that exports. The minimum order was 10, hubby is still in agreement! So my new gooslings will arrive April 25th. We'll grow them all out and sell additional ones, make our money back :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

We put an offer in on a house today. Won't know for 3 more days, and it's possible they'll get. Second offer so well see... 

Also I'm really considering testing this week. Make me stop!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific thanks :) oh how exciting about the geese. They are pretty but you are right very protective. I was at a friend of DH'S and one chased me to the car! :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, oh how exciting. I hope you don't have to wait 3 days. Good luck :) you would be a 10dpo on Saturday, so pretty early, but not impossible if implantation was early. So up to you, I don't like early testing as a bfn can feel defeating even if AF doesn't show.


----------



## dawnky1983

Kittykat that is definitely a 2nd line! Oooh congrats and baby dust!x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh geese!! 

Ya with my bfp I tested AF 7 or 8dpo and was bfn. Possible shadow but that's it. Then tested at 13 with a great line. I would either test at 9dpo or wait until 12dpo because I won't be testing Saturday (moving) or Sunday (cleaning day)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry to take over but I need to vent. So my realtor just called me and there's two ther offers! I'm so over this shit. And I'm extra emotional today so I'm concieved I'm not pregnant and my due date for our mc is fast approaching. So instead of owning a home with a baby and being happily married we're moving in with my mom, no baby or even pregnant. I'm just super upset and on the verge of tears at my desk at work


----------



## Flueky88

I'm going to be the weirdo and vote 12dpo :)


----------



## Flueky88

Oh no sweetie. I hope that you guys get the house. :hugs: it will happen, you will be pregnant, have a beautiful home, and a wonderful mom :)


----------



## TexasRider

Aww green I know how it feels to feel like the whole world is ganging up on you all at once.. Buying a house is super stressful and to hear that you may not get your offer accepted stings. I hope things work out for you and you get your BFP soon. It's hard to get out of the funk we are in but I am trying to hard to stay optimistic


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies! I couldn't possibly catch up on all that reading so excuse me not replying to everyone!

Just wanted to pop in and make sure your all ok 

KITTY!! That 100% looks the start of a bfp!!wow!! I'll be stalking! Congrats xx

CB- im sorry did u say u were 35?! I genuinly thought u were 23-26 lol your one hot Mumma! 

Aww as for fluEKS too- your hair looks beautiful, what a beauty you are! Happy birthday for tomorrow  xx 

Jez- congrats on 'sweet pea' too cute x


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw Green :hugs:

Buying houses is so stressful! We lost out on so many, but looking back, I'm glad - we ended up with the one we were meant to be in, I believe. So even if this one falls through, something better is just round the corner. 

Kitty I see it!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I see it!

Campn I love looking at houses! I feel like they're never perfect for me though, I want a custom built house. But I'm not rich so I doubt that will happen. 

J you poked in, update?

Dobs I hope you're about to O

Green sorry about the house, I hope things get resolved.


----------



## dawnky1983

Grrr that's rubbish green! House buying is seriously awful when things don't go according to plan. Hope things work out for you, and you'll soon be pregnant with the Clomid working it's magic!!!
Flueky the hair is gorgous, as are you! Love the colour it really suits your skintone.


----------



## campn

Green- The market can be so tough and cruel, when we bought our first home we submitted a letter to the buyer that we wrote and talked about ourselves and how we wanted to start a family and I think it really helped them pick us. I know it sounds so lame but I've seen it done on house hunters! Fx you get that house plus a BFP!

We can always just move to Alabama and live in super pretty brick homes ;)


----------



## dawnky1983

Advice required ladies! Having constant pressure in the lower abdomen, not sore as such but I'm very aware of it. I don't remember this from first time (but that could just be my memory!) but it is quite normal isn't it?! 
Also I have a 2 pack of CB digis with weeks do you think it's worth doing one tomorrow?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, :hugs: any chance you can go in with a second offer? Sounds like you live in a very competitive market. If it doesn't happen, it wasn't your perfect house. But you never know, maybe the other 2 offers low balled?
Just give it some time, everything will come together. 
With house buying I have found it comes in highs and lows. You find the perfect house, you make an offer, rejected. You make another offer, accepted. Financing is a no, then a yes, then a maybe, then a yes seconds before the deadline...

Dawn: might not hurt to ring your midwife/ob but as long as there is no spotting..?

As for me: I am going to have to look for duck eggs a lot harder! Check out this egg i found this morning. Almost missed it in the dirt. It was layed by a Cayuga duck which can lay almost a black egg but the colours will fade to a white as they continue to lay. (Imagine it as if they ran out of ink)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160412_112431.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pacificlove

Bnb isn't letting me upload pictures

There it worked! Windy day here is influencing my internet maybe.


----------



## Flueky88

Keep thank you dear. How are you doing?

Dawn, thank you and I think it's worth a call to the dr. Also, at nearly 5 weeks I think a week's estimator would definitely give you a bfp, but may want to do fmu so it's more concentrated and will give you a more accurate result on weeks.

Pacific, wow, I've never even an egg like that. It almost looks like a rock. Way to go on finding it!!


----------



## campn

Dawn- I'd say it's normal as pressure isn't really considered a bad thing, maybe call your doctor anyway.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks everyone I appreciate your support and I love you all


----------



## Jezika

Oh my God (btw I tried to type O-M-G but there's not way my stupid computer won't let me stop the autocorrect to "oh my god" even though it usually does and now I am ENRAGED) the 'next' button on this thread never ends and I'm having to update all my comments as they become outdated each page!

Anyway... even though this topic was like 400 pages back, what's all this talk about nearly being 30, pssssh. If you're in your twenties, you're younguns! Not that I'm some grandma at 30, just one of those annoying people who are only a year or two older but act as though they're geriatric.

*Texas and Green* - you know what they say about what happens when you least expect a BFP... and Green, sorry about the house. It sucks that real estate is like that. It's impossible here too - there's pretty much a bidding war on everything half decent. That's why we ends dup going prebuild, and even then we were luck that our BFF is a realtor and bumped us to the top of the queue for a project that sold out in one hour! I'm sure in a year's time your situation will be completely different, baby and house and everything.

*Campn* - I'd much rather have a spring baby than winter baby, but it's hard to plan these things! And I LOVE looking at house listings too, and also anything to do with home buying, renos and real estate on TV. And ghost stories freak me out, but at the same time I'm intrigued.

*Kitty* - Yess! Looks definitely like start of BFP!

*Flueks* - Beautiful hair. Though bad lighting, I can still see the beautiful colour. Look the kind of red that catches light. Also, I'd have just let my mum think it IS my 30th and proceeded to enjoy the lavish gifts! And happy bday for tomorrow! <3

*Dobs* - Hope the latest work news isn't too bad :hugs: I'm also still intrigued by your ghost stories.

*PL* - Oh man, the intruder bark is some scary sh*t. And you're saying the TV thing STILL happens? Have you tried a new TV? Eff that.. And I thought that egg was a stone/rock!

*J-J* - SHE'S ALIIIIIVE!

*Gigs* - Very interesting in stories! Do you find you sense these things quite easily? I can't relate to that, though I'd definitely felt depressed in certain places for no real reason. And I forgot to say sorry about the cup. Honestly, I'd be really, really upset too. And DH would probably struggle to understand that an' all.

Oh, and Flueks - I honestly never thought I'd live past 16 when I was 12. I'd just heard about the predicted 1999 apolocypse by Nostradamus, and when I'd voiced my concerns to my mum, rather than reassuring me that it was nonsense, she just told me she'd "hold onto my soul when we die" and bought me some giant Smarties. And no, she's not even religious, nor believed in the Nostradamus BS despite letting me watch the silly documentary.


----------



## Jezika

Dawnky - As I got my BFP not long ago too, I have to tell you that I was freaking out over every single pain and sensation. Goodness knows what's going on in my uterus right now because i've not tested in a while and won't have an ultrasound till next week, but I can tell you that when I was at the point you are, I was having all sorts of sharp pains, tightness and sometimes even fleeting burning sensations down there, yet my HPTs were all getting gradually darker. I was told time and again that all sorts of symptoms are possible, but the only ones to worry about are consistent BAD pain (not brief or intermittent pain) and spotting/bleeding. So try not to worry!

To everyone else, I'm sorry about my signature essay. I should be writing an entirely different essay (on pro-ana sites, in case anyone's curious).


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, your pregnancy isn't far behind mine. Any ms yet?

The TV turning back on stopped as soon as I brought the holy Catholic incense from our German friend into the house.

I am excited for tomorrow, I am stopping at the German butcher on the way to see my hubby. :) I have been wanting this one particular sausage for weeks...


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, did your brother ever tease you or play practical jokes? Definitely seems like he was sending you an "i'm ok" message. 

Jez, To answer your question, i think inwas more in tune with weird things when i was younger, but i still get hit with it unexpectedly from time to time. The last time was when we were house hunting and this one house that i loved had a room upstairs that had a sad feeling, but like a understandable sadness...i related it to someone old dying, like maybe an original owner died in that room after being sick for a long time. The house was a renovarion from the 1800's so def possible.

Also, what is your stance on pro-ana sites? They're disturbing but i support internet freedom so i'm torn. As i believe most people viewing them are teens, maybe the regulating viewing needs to be on parents and not the sites themselves. Site operaters are also usually teens suffering from ED's and, again, need to be monitored by parents. I think when Des is old enough to do the computer thing, we'll be setting up a desk in the living room. 

Kit, definitely seeing a faint something!

Green, congrats on the offer! It's so stressful and exciting. I hope the other people tried to low-ball them. Just remember, if you don't get it, there is a better house out there.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl! Almost forgot! We have 10 cayugas--loooove them! I wish the eggs stayed black, but what can you do. What kind of geese did you order? I really want a couple of sebastopols or pomeranians. Or both ^_^ we currently have 3 french toulouse and i love them. Goslings are even cuter than ducklings! Our boys are being a-holes because it's breeding season, but over all they are fun to watch and good alarm systems.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs, I'm very intrigued by your senses. I'd be dying to know exactly what happened in each case if I were you. 

As for the pro-ana sites, it's funny because I trawled a tonne of research papers on them but felt I learned a lot more from visiting them myself (which I hadn't done before). It was so shocking at first, but then I realized that many of the sites have quite impressive communities and there was a lot of recovery-oriented support there too. Still, it does seem to encourage disordered eating, though the people seeking it out usually already have quite a bit of body dissatisfaction at the very least, if not EDs, as you said, so it's not like people stumble across it and then develop EDs. But it is worrying that the main users are of an age where EDs actually begin to develop, so they're pretty vulnerable, and a lot of the sites don't just offer tips on extreme and unhealthy wait loss, but also ways of deceiving family and healthcare providers. As for controlling access to these sites, what I'm writing about doesn't really cover that angle and I don't really know what to think. I think I agree with you, though. And that's a great idea to have the computer where everyone can see, at least until kids are a little bit older. Honestly, if my mum knew the kind of things I did online at age 12-14, she'd have probably disowned me. Mind you, our computer was in the living area :blush:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs I ordered embden geese, I had such a hard time finding any geese here in Canada that I am importing them from a US hatchery. I wanted a large goose, that can be protective and lays decent. We ordered 6 females and 4 males (hatchery rule is you can only order 2 more females then males) so we'll sell additional ones we didn't want when mature and make our money back. That's the plan... 

As for ghosts, kids are so much more intuitive and open mindes so I can totally see how as a kid you would have noticed more.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, PL, sorry for ignoring you. Yes, I definitely have nausea. Sometimes it's pretty bad. And my sense of smell isn't exactly heightened, I just have a reaction to every single smell, and it's usually "yeeeuuugh." And for most of the day, the thought of any kind of food other than fruit makes me gel queasy. I also usually eat like a pig but have found myself not being able to finish meals because I get increasingly disgusted by the perfectly-fine food. Also, when I read your message, I skimmed over the butcher part and only processed "husband" and wanting "one particular sausage" ;) How's your pregnancy going btw and how on earth did you get through these early weeks?


----------



## dawnky1983

Thanks everyone and Jez I appreciate your experience! I haven't even called a midwife and in the UK we don't tend to have ob's so I maybe do need to speak to someone lol. Got a pregnant 1-2 on digi so think I ovulated later than I thought so will keep an eye on things!
Hope the nausea doesn't last Jez!


----------



## dawnky1983

Today's test!
 



Attached Files:







20160413_072111.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kittykat7210

Just seen a discussion about pro ana sites... I think I can weigh in

As a former diagnosed anorexic who was a very active user of these sites I can see a wide range of opinions. Do I think it made my condition worse? In a word, yes, but I'm being 100% serious when I say if I didn't have that site, that community of people who were just as sick as I was, I wouldn't be alive today. I was severely depressed, and would have topped myself well before I could have got better if it wasn't for the support of those people. And there's a side that people don't see to these sites, the side where new members won't be given tips, outright refused by other members, the supportive side where people are trying to keep eachother as healthy as they possibly can. There is advice for some of them to eat. The most shocking thing I remember was a man in his 40's going on a water fast, for 40 days. (The most I have ever done is 7) Nothing but water for 40 days. And EVERYONE on the site was going mental, not one comment on that thread was supportive of what he was doing. No idolisation, just shock and worry that he was going to die. The bulimics or anorexics with a binge/purge tendency, were given information on what they needed to do to replenish their bodies after they made themselves vomit for 2 hours, the vitamins they needed to replace to not die and where to find them. 

I know they get bad press, and sometimes they deserve to, but there is a support system there and it stops many with an eating disorder from falling even further, and restricting access, or even banning access (as a lot of parents would do) could very much be deprimental, maybe even fatal to their health.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, have you heard back from your bloods? I mean I have no doubt but I just like hearing the number :rofl: I'm a crazy woman. Oh my poor mom, I just love to tease her a bit, but she knows I love her. She once wrote my birthday on wrong day on her work calendar when I was a teenager. Bahaha. My brother's was on the 11th of October so she accidentally put mine as 11th of April. 

Gigs, oh yeah, he love to pick on little sis. No one else could, but he definitely could. ;) also, it took me moment to figure out what pro Ana was so I was reading ED as erectile dysfunction :rofl:

Kitty, wow, I never saw it like that. Very touchy subject. I guess I'm undecided after hearing your take. 

Dawn, it's getting darker :)


----------



## claireybell

Lovely positive there Dawny :) 

Happy Birthday Fleuks :flower: hope you have a lovely day today

havent really read back properly yet as i passed out last night haha & on work PC today.. making use ye knwo ;)


----------



## dawnky1983

Happy birthday Flueky!x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Happy birthday flukes!

Beautiful line dawnky!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks for birthday wishes.


CB happy birthday to your SO :)


----------



## claireybell

thanks Flueks, i feel bad for him as he working at home & doesnt really fuss about his birthday.. i just got him some yummy smelling Aftershave mmm hehe!! 

hows your birthday going? X


----------



## pacificlove

Happy birthday flueky! Hope you have a wonderful day! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Happy birthday Fluek!

Kit, very interesting take. I used to have the binge/purge situation and occasional fasting in high school...but I was one of those kids who was looking on the sites exclusively for tips on how to hide it, and the images were encouraging. So personally, I'd say they did more harm than good for me, but I can see it going either way. I also used to have self injury issues, and sometimes looking at images of other's wounds helped me not injure myself, so maybe that is a similar situation? Not sure...mental disorders are so...complicated! 

My two friends who were due the same time as my c/p are both sharing the birthday of their babies--today! One was born early the morning, the other (who is my closest friend here) is currently in labor, 9cm last she texted me. It's so exciting! But yes, of course at the same time I'm mourning my losses...how could you not? I'm getting back to the baby-wanting stage, but alas, still not time quite yet.

Dawn, no denying it now! Definitely a bright line!


----------



## Fern81

Happy birthday Flueky, hope you have a lovely day and fab year ahead xx

Congrats again Dawn!

Kitty - that's a very interesting perspective, thanks for sharing. Did you test again today? FX!

MrsGreen and Texas how are you tww ladies today? Have you decided when to start testing?

I'm super busy with work right now and really fed up with one of the education centers where I teach sometimes (they keep cutting the teachers' hours and the students just have to make do by themselves; while the students' fees keep skyrocketing. So the teachers including ME are getting paid less & less and the students are getting INSUFFICIENT help, where the F is all the money going hmmm??) ... and fed up with some of my private students not paying my invoices... work is not nice atm and I usually love my job. Oh well. 

On a different note, I have a question for everyone still ttc:
* How long do you think you will ttc for and why?

I know it's a very personal decision & am very interested in hearing everyone's opinions on the matter :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- that's so frustrating with work. I think that's how it is here too but I'm not sure since I'm not in that field. 

As far as how long I'll ttc.... Idk. Since we're working with a RE every 3 months my treatment will champ so I'll probably stick it out until we get our rainbow baby. Although I get frustrated and upset like I have been lately I want a baby more than anything and I can't stop until we get there. 

My tww feels like it's super slow but I'm already 7dpo! So that's exciting. Haha I thought about testing Friday (9dpo) but I just am scared. Saturday were moving but I think hubs will make sure I don't do too much heavy lifting but then on Sunday in cleaning so I'll be smelling chemicals and I just feel like I'll stress too much about it if I et my bfp. Does that make sense?


----------



## claireybell

i think i the very earliest of days of getting BFP's with regards to cleaning etc you be ok :thumbup: not trying to get you to test obvs Lol.. 

i was completely off my face drunk the evening before i got my bfp as was convinced at 9dpo with no symptoms im not pg haha & all is ok :) 

as long as your not breathing in loooooooads of yukky cleaning stuff, maybe wear a mask if your worried hun? x

7dpo eeee thats come around really quick hehe


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks! I think I will wear a mask just in case. You never know. Unless I test and its negative on Friday. Which I think it will be!
Have you seen my temps? Holy crap.


----------



## claireybell

Fern81 said:


> Happy birthday Flueky, hope you have a lovely day and fab year ahead xx
> 
> Congrats again Dawn!
> 
> Kitty - that's a very interesting perspective, thanks for sharing. Did you test again today? FX!
> 
> MrsGreen and Texas how are you tww ladies today? Have you decided when to start testing?
> 
> I'm super busy with work right now and really fed up with one of the education centers where I teach sometimes (they keep cutting the teachers' hours and the students just have to make do by themselves; while the students' fees keep skyrocketing. So the teachers including ME are getting paid less & less and the students are getting INSUFFICIENT help, where the F is all the money going hmmm??) ... and fed up with some of my private students not paying my invoices... work is not nice atm and I usually love my job. Oh well.
> 
> On a different note, I have a question for everyone still ttc:
> * How long do you think you will ttc for and why?
> 
> I know it's a very personal decision & am very interested in hearing everyone's opinions on the matter :)

this time around before i was pg - i wouldve given it six months if nothing as i had lost a tube aswell previously but generally i think i would carry on until i had a baby lol.. or sought Drs advice after 1yr to see whats was going on in there if i hadnt of concieved Riley few yrs back..


----------



## claireybell

ahhh i cant view them at work but i have sneaked a peek in the eve lol they're super high!!! very excited MrsG.. you have every reason to hope for bfp, you def ov'd & jiggy jiggy was soooo well timed, i have everything crossed for you xx

was todays temp the highest yet?


----------



## Fern81

Loving your temps Green! I second what Claire said; maybe wear a mask and if anyone asks a stupid question about it just say it's for health reasons. I always wait until 11 dpo before I start testing but you have so many tests why not :)!!

Interesting that both you ladies said you would keep (or would've kept) trying until you have a baby. Kudos to you. We're going to stop trying this year; atm I want to stop after IVF but we'll see. I'm pretty happy with my life already and fed up with ttc. I feel more and more with each passing day that I'm slowly making peace with it (I might feel COMPLETELY different if I get bfn after IVF though!).


----------



## claireybell

bless you Fern thats such a positive way of thinking aswell, 

you know friends of ours concieved their first baby on 3rd round of clomid & started trying for No2 literally 6 months after their first was born... nothing! They tried clomid again, had test done & all fine & numerous rounds of IVF & just miscarried & in end they drew a line under it as it was too emotional.. this was nearly 5-6 yrs of trying for No2

so after nearly 5 months since not TTC.. she falls pg!! how crazy is that?! less stress etc, they now have a baby girl who is just a little over 1 yrs, sometimes i think the body just chooses when your ready which can be frustrating but just wanted to note that sometimes when your not trying or thinking about it, it just suddenly happens.. 

i have everything crossed that IVF will def work for you Fern :flower: :hugs:


----------



## campn

Green- With DS my first BFP was 13 DPO that was painful! I completely lost all hope. This time it was 9 DPO so I'm glad, maybe you should wait until 10-11 DPO to test. 

Totally wear a mask, when we painted DS's nursery the fumes from the paint were too much and I couldn't breathe! 

So we are all sick here. DH was shaking pretty bad so he went to the urgent care and got antibiotics and his doctor told him your wife should be on meds too since the risk is higher since she's pregnant and I called the on call doctor and she prescribed me antibiotics. Apparently colds and the flu are a huge deal when you're pregnant!?


----------



## pacificlove

Omg Mrs G, look at those temps! Friday may still be too early but you could always sneak one in during the move?
On the other hand I also had a lot of pee sticks which are now all probably going to expire by the time hubby and i will try for #2. So use them all up!

As for me, I'll be a little scarce today, heading up to see hubby at his work. My truck needs insurance and apparently I can't do it on my own as the registration papers for my truck have both our names on it. Since we are bringing it in from out of province (not just a renewal) they need hubby, me, and the truck there. So frustrated, especially since our local office is closed on Mondays when hubby is off.


----------



## TexasRider

Fern- TWW is going ok. Not feeling it this cycle. Feel like my Temps are too low for pregnancy lol. That being said I'm still above coverline and only 9dpo. So we will just have to see what happens.

As for how long to TTC I originally gave myself a deadline of being done with having kids at 35. Now that it's taking longer to get pregnant this go around I am not sure. I'm going to keep trying till it happens I guess. I try hard not to get frustrated and upset. Then when I talk about it to my cow of a sister in law who just had a baby she just says stress is a factor so don't stress. I just want to smack the smug look off her face. 

I'm just like im not stressed anymore than usual but geez how much stress is too much stress?


----------



## kittykat7210

Happy birthday!!

Sorry I've been working such long hours these last two days I've barely had time to think, I'll catch up on the thread properly when I get home tonight at 10

In terms of tests, I did test this morning, it seems darker but still so faint and not very colourful /: I've never had Evaps with these tests so I pray two mornings running I can't have Evaps... Anyway, top one is yesterday, bottom is today's :) the second image I dug out of the bin, it's a different brand (boots dipstick) I threw it away after 3 minutes 2 days ago (FMU) and now it looks like this, it would be a pretty evil evap surely
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think I will wear a mask, but the only part I'm concerned about is the soft scrub in the shower which needs a good scrub and my girlfriend knows our whole story and every time I talk to her she says "are you pregnant yet?" So I'm sure she'll do anything I should IF pregnant. She's smazing like that and super protective. 

Cb- temps are w little higher this morning. 

Campbell- I learned it is a pretty big deal. With my bfp at the first ultra sound they made it very clear to stay away from sick people and if someone close got really sick to let them know bi didn't realize it was such a big deal either. 

Pl- I hate when things like that happen! It's so frustrating. When we got married I needed DH to come with me to the bank to change MY name because we had a joint account. Like what?!

Texas- I know your temps are low but I reeeeaaaalllllyyyy hope you get a surprise bfp! You deserve it so much. 

Kitty- how many dpo are you? If test every other day since hcg is supposed to double 48 hours.


----------



## Jezika

Argh, so much I want to comment on, but I bet I'll forget!

Texas - I read something on FF recently that said that when they looked to see if there was any correlational between high post-O temps and pregnancy, they found nothing, so it really doesn't seem to matter whether you post-O temps are high or not, just that there's a clear pattern of higher than pre-O temps. My post-O temps weren't that high either.

Kitty - thanks for sharing your perspectives on pro-ana sites, and I'm glad to hear that EDs are behind you. It's also all well and good reading research about this stuff, but it's never the same as speaking to people who actually have experience with it. I will say that what you said about the value of the supportive community is also echoed in more qualitative research, and a lot of people did say that it saved them from suicide, plus they were less lonely and had higher self esteem. So it's definitely not a clearcut topic for sure. Also, yay for the stronger BFP!

Flueks - Happy birthday (for the third but most accurate time, ha!). I think you asked about bloodwork? I won't get told till I see my doc in just under two weeks! And I don't have repeat bloods, so they're not monitoring my betas. I'm kind of relieved. The only thing I'm worried about is an MMC though.

CB - happy bday to hubs!

Green - in case it helps, I got my first BFP on 12DPO (but didn't test the day before) and my second on 11DPO (but didn't test the day before). There's some chart on counting down to pregnancy or FF about the % of positives on each day and I think 11DPO was the first day where the chances were quite a bit in our favour. Good luck with whatever you do decide, though! Also, the sickness thing while pg really scares me now! My doc never said anything about it. Is the chance of MC super high or something if you get a cold?

Fern - I know I'm currently pg, but I still consider myself TTC until second trimester, so to answer your question... that's a good question! I think after a 6-12 months of trying I'd get help and I think if nothing still happened by 35 (I'm 30), we'd maybe start looking into other options, like surrogacy or adoption. But I think everyone's different, as some people really don't want kids, some people would quite like kids but are comfortable without and some cannot imagine their lives without kids, and of course many are somewhere between. I think on a scale of 0-10 where 0 is defo don't want kids and 10 is I need it to happen no matter what, DH and I are probably at about an 8.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I'm not sure about mc, my doc just explained that you get even more sick and it can last a long time she said she's seen it last through pregnancy! (A cold) so I know nothing about mc but she also could have been keeping it from me


----------



## Jezika

Kitty, here's my IC line progression in case it's helpful (with DPO etc.). FYI I'm now 30DPO.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-24.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dawnky1983

Ooh green fingers crossed your chart looks awesome! 
And kitty looking good there too x.
Not really heard all this about colds being so terribly bad for you during pregnancy. The main issue is that you can't use the products available to treat the symptoms while pregnant so you may feel more rubbish for longer I guess! But pregnant ladies do get the flu vaccine here when the season arrives.


----------



## claireybell

Im just watching one born every minute... Blub blub blub Lol

Proper getting excited for July now hehe


----------



## claireybell

MrsG your temp is sky high wow!!! Im excited for your testing eeeee!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want to watch one born every minute!!! But in the U.S. It's hard to find. Online I'm sure but I only have a work laptop. Which they can see everything hahaha awkward!


----------



## claireybell

Lol! Ive just started recording the new series, i have 3 episodes to watch so far, this one so far a ladys come in at 34wks.. 

I dont know how different iphone app store is to the uk one but i think theres a channel 4 app for catch up episodes.. Theres also a facebook page aswell i think ;) 

Anything pg related i have to shrink diwn on my screen at work aswell haha my office sees eeeeeverything otherwise Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Oh goodness you girls were busy while I was busy. I had a full day at work with an 8 a.m. meeting. I'm going to go in and enjoy tacos shortly though :)

CB well gifts mean little to me. I prefer quality time or a "service" cooking, dishes, etc. So maybe he prefers that too. Anything that shows you thought about me means more than what it is, ya know.

Greenie, I would wear a mask to be safe, awesome temp.

Campn, oh no for family being being sick. Hope everyone gets to feeling better soon ASAP!!

Pacific, of course they are closed when he is off. Murphys law in effect!

Fern, I will ttc for as long as I have too. I'm very stubborn ;) ask my mother :rofl:

Jez beautiful bfp, I think you might be pregnant. Okay sorry had to be silly :)

Kitty, I see it. FX it darkens :) you testing again tomorrow?

Gigs, I'm sorry. I know you are happy for them but I'm sure it hurts :hugs: 2 months well not even quite 2 months now :)


----------



## claireybell

ooooh i LOVE tacos! Have some for me Fleuks mmmm :) enjoy my lovely & have a large birthday Wine this evening


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh geez, I've forgotten half the things I was going to say already.

Happy birthday :hugs:

That is defo a :bfp: - can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!

Diseeeeeeeaaaaaase! Contamination! Dust!!! Mask up. Always. ALWAYS.

AFM. We would have (and will) keep TTC until it physically isn't possible anymore - maybe before I had any babies at all, I could have accepted not having them, and I think we would have had an amazing life without, lots of travel and fun. But now that I've started, I very honestly think I won't stop until mother nature forbids it (or I die prematurely like my mum did - they thought she was pregnant when I was 17 and she was 42 - nope!) I don't know what it is - I honestly don't like children and I barely tolerate my own (other than loving them to death) but I can't see ever feeling like my family is 'complete' like all my friends seem to have done. I kind of envy them I think! They have nice houses and normal cars and holidays, and I have this crazy endless longing and a mess of a house and a minibus, and the awful pressure to make my business work to keep it all afloat &#128584;


----------



## Jezika

M&S - how many kids do you ideally want to have?

Flueks - glad you can enjoy some tacos. Well deserved after a long day of work.

I finally submitted my final piece of coursework for my Master's today, and promptly started getting bored, worrying about prepping for patients tomorrow and worrying about my thesis. Can't I be happy about SOMETHING? Luckily I have my therapussy by my side (my gorgeous siamese cat). He always makes me feel better. Yesterday I cried because watching him play with a bit of fluff was just so beautiful... *sniff*


----------



## M&S+Bump

I really couldn't say :) we originally said seven, just because DH is the youngest of seven and it seemed like a reasonable number to aim for - I was 26 when our first came. we've debated between sticking with two (hahahaha) and wondering whst would happen with more. Honestly, I will take as many as is given to me. My husband is super religious but I am not in the slightest. But I believe that what is meant to be, will be :) if it's not our time to have a baby now, or in the future then I'll deal with it (I won't - I'll throw a bitch fit for clomid or something to help us out - so I talk a pile of BULL!!)


----------



## M&S+Bump

.


----------



## pacificlove

I think our plan is 2-3 kids and we'll try as long as it feels it's the right thing to do.

M&S would your hubby be OK with 19 kids? Ha-ha, hubby and I just joke about it, I don't think most bodies can handle that. 

I had a donair for lunch, it was delish!!! Getting that donair made hubby late for returning to work on time. He then drove my truck back to his work in such a crazy way.. He then collected the garbage from me quickly, lost a bunch of juices over the console and I couldn't help myself. I got mad at him for his rush rush attitude. 

I want another donair now...


----------



## campn

DH and I want two, but I was always like not 100% set on just two I told myself I'll see how I feel once I even have baby #2 but since we are getting 1 of each I think we are done. I tell DH I don't want to ruin lives of that many people Hehehehe! 

Kids are a huge blessing and incredible gifts but I don't want my life to only revolve around them, they'll be number 1 on my priority list regardless but I want other things on my list. I know so many moms whom their kids grow up and they become completely shattered and lost cause their kids were the only thing and that void is too huge after they move out.


----------



## kittykat7210

Negative this morning :( absolutely nothing, plus this was present

But my temps are finally in the 36C range so maybe it's implantation... I don't know it's shit -_-
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry to just drop in quickly, I have my scan today at 1.30pm (I'll be between 12w 6d or 13w 1d) --- I want the best pic for a bit of gender guessing fun! So help ladies- 
What should I ask for? The side profile of the 'nub' shot? Or the potty shot , full on bum shot! Lol or both? X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh gosh, im so sorry kitty I didn't see ur post above mine I wasn't jusy breezing over it!

I hate IC for progression or anything like that, I think it was clear u got a BFP and give a FRER a go! Hope it's just a funny test today and u get another lovely bfp xxx :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

This is my chart, I didn't temp before ovulation (didn't have a working thermometer) but there's a definite spike in there
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dawnky1983

Could totally be a dodgy test and some IB. Don't panic and fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo my temp is up today but I don't think its accurate. My daughter woke up at 3 crying and I had to go cover her up. I fell back asleep almost instantly and then took my temp at 5:30 and it was 97.77. But cause I like to torture myself im going to leave it that way lol


----------



## shaescott

Hey Keeps!

https://gifsec.com/wp-content/uploads/GIF/2014/09/Both-Both-is-good-GIF.gif?gs=a

Flueks, happy late birthday!

Fern, with my family history, SO will take a sperm count test after 3 months. If it's all good, we'll probably go to the doctor and lie that we've been TTC for a year. From there on, we'd keep trying until we had exhausted all options multiple times. After that, adoption. We want to adopt as well as have our own anyway. 

To everyone in the TWW- :dust: and prayers for you all!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, glad you had your therapist :) I can't imagine working on a master's degree. Ugh so much writing. I hate writing papers. Why does it prove I am competent in my field? Sorry for ranting, I guess I have PTSD from writing papers.

M&S I don't think I have ever dreamed of 7. I'm thinking 2-3. DH wants no more than 3 so we are in agreement thankfully.

Kitty :( FX it's implantation bleeding and a dodgy test.

Keep, I have no clue about it. I hear people guess by the nub though. Excited to see you US pic :)

Texas, hopefully it's accurate :)

AFM, I had a cruel dream that I actually was pregnant. Got a blaring bfp on IC, so I did my FRER and CB with weeks estimator. Was sad when I woke up like wth!? Oh well, I may be scarce today. I'm on call :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- I'm sorry. 

Keep- can't wait to see your scan. 


Tex- I hope that it's accurate and stays up tomorrow. 

Afm- temp went down today. I even fudged it a little to make it not as bad. Ugh.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific what's a donair? 

Greenie just have to wait and see could have been implantation dip :)


----------



## claireybell

I was thinking that too Fleuks - what is a Donair? 

when i asked the scan lady about a good nub shot she asked what it was Lol but i got a good one with Riley & nothing with this one inside :) hope the scan goes well Keeps hehe looking forward to scan piccy :thumbup: 

Kitty, most probs a bit of IB or popped vessels from the cervix, IC dont always give great test libe progression sometimes, i just randomly buyed tests & peed Lol! Fx'd its a sticky bean hun :hugs: 

Shae i love that GIF snap HAHAA!!! They always make me lol

MrsG i had up n down temps before my bfp aswell & after, sometimes its naff sleep or anything, am sure its all fine n dandy :) 

Dreams are horrible sometimes, *hugs* Flueks.. I dreamt my friend was trying to kill me last night, wtf to that?!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Ok well I'm bleeding... Probably AF. Idk why she showed up "early" since I O'd late. Ugh not happy right now


----------



## shaescott

Green- you look like you're 8 dpo? Implantation dip?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I read recently implantation dip isn't a real thing.... Lol 

Tex- what a b$*ch! I'm sorry!


----------



## TexasRider

Well according to kindara I had an 11 day Lp and my temp shift was on Sunday since that seems to line up with cm. Maybe I had a weak
O? My last 2 cyclws were pretty decent high temps this one was off. So fingers crossed I have a good O next month


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, fx it's just a bad pee stick, how many dpo are you?

Mrs: :dust: 

Donair: Turkish food. Traditionally they used lamb but here they use rotisserie roasted beef or chicken (they shave it off the roast) in a gyros flavour and then some lettuce and a garlic type yoghurt with lemon in a pita wrap. Your most basic donair... 
And it's so delish...


----------



## claireybell

Sorry Tex :hugs: is it full on bleeding?

MrsG this implant dip is def something us girls like to believe in hahaa :) if you get bfp this cycle you can call it your 'implant dip' lol


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Kitty, fx it's just a bad pee stick, how many dpo are you?
> 
> Mrs: :dust:
> 
> Donair: Turkish food. Traditionally they used lamb but here they use rotisserie roasted beef or chicken (they shave it off the roast) in a gyros flavour and then some lettuce and a garlic type yoghurt with lemon in a pita wrap. Your most basic donair...
> And it's so delish...

Ohhh those are Donner Kebabs in UK lol! Sorry, my doh! I dont like them but my SO will feast on them when hes drunk ha ha! 

I like the chicken shish kebabs, chinks of chook breast with all the sauces mmmmm dribble


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg scan was amazing!! Pics are awful as he just zoomed out at the end and quickly took a few pics, but the actual scan was lovely, he was a trainee so spent a lot of time examining babies tummy head etc, so I got a nice long scan (nhs can feel like one in and one out!)

I asked "when I get a photo of baby please can you try and get one with a good nub shot" and the rude 50yr old stuck up lady watching the trainee man said "we don't do that here you can pay privately for that" ... I replied "Im not asking for a gender scan, just if you happen to see a clear view of nub can I have a photo" lady got huffy and said no. I appreciate NHS is free but we do pay for our photos and I didn't think I was being rude in just asking which angle of baby id like if possible?!

Anywho, dates jumped forward yay, 
I was 12w 6d and due 21st oct im now 13w 3d and due 17th oct! Yay  x 

*please do excuse whilst I spam the page with multiple scan photos lol- if anyone sees any nub clues please pitch in!!!**


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pic 1
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pic 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pic 3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

Beautiful keep!


----------



## campn

Pacific- It's actually a middle eastern food, Syrian actually! And it's completely delicious!!! I miss it a lot, whenever I find an authentic labanese or Syrian restaurant that's what I order.


----------



## Breeaa

Beautiful scans keep!! <3


----------



## pacificlove

I grew up with donairs in Germany, it was usually the Turkish that made it, ha-ha. It's a huge multi billion dollar business there.
Middle East def suits that taste pallet too.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh well it's seems to have mostly stopped? It's a reddish brown color... So idk if it's spotting or AF. Now I'm going to look like a moron when my OB calls me back...


----------



## campn

Keep- That's extremely rude! A nub shot isn't anything special it's just a side picture of head and entire body so that tech is a complete idiot, not just a jerk. And NHS isn't really that free considering it's taken out of your taxes! 

Kitty- I'm so sorry hun, big hug to you!


----------



## pacificlove

Omg keeps, I almost missed the pictures!! Fabulous shots! Too bad about the old lady, I am sure if the trainee had been on his own he would have looked. So might the old lady, maybe just trying to do the proper thing in front of trainee.. 
Will you be getting a private scan?

My hubby wants to find out, me: i want the surprise on d-day. Hubby even dared to say he wants to find out without me...
But I think I figured it out. The only way I may let him is if he throws me a big gender reveal party. :haha: and party is not his style.


----------



## Flueky88

CB glad I wasn't the only one. Was feeling like a dunce. Oh yes what an awful dream you had :(

Greenie, that's interesting that the implantation dip is a falsehood.

Pacific, oh that sounds pretty yummy :) now I'm hungry again :)

Keeps, lovely scan pics. I'm not a "nub" expert. Also that was really rude of her!! 

Texas, so sorry it looks like AF is appearing :( :hugs:

Will catch up again in a moment


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific that's a good plan. We both want to know thankfully. I've got to know things. I don't like mystery or suprise. But to each their own :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pacific- very similar to our plan! I never wanted to find out, not even with our first pregnancy. But after our loss I just felt like I needed to know ASAP when I get pregnant. Idk what changed... DH still doesn't want to know. But we made an agreement years ago we would find out if it's twins (I don't want everything gender neutral x2!) so I have no idea what we'll do but if we find our we definitely want to tell everyone in a fun way. We're thinking throwing a big BBQ so it doesn't feel so party-ish and telling everyone. I also want to find out when everyone else does. The longer the suspense the more fun I think. Haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here's the implantation dip study. So it's not entirely not true, and if you have a true dip (more than .3 degrees and only one day) you have a slightly higher chance of being pregnant.

Edited to actually add the link! Brain fart. Hahaha 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip-study.html


----------



## kittykat7210

Lovely scan pics!! The lady at my scan before I miscarried was lovely! She asked what kind of shot I wanted! And my scan previous to that, the picture didn't come out well so they said I didn't have to pay for that one!! It makes me so angry that there are people like that


----------



## Fern81

Keep- lovely pics!! Sometimes I feel like chickening out and not doing IVF but then I look at scan pics..... aaawwwwwww x

Mrsgreen- a mid LP dip is totally normal and shows your ovaries are doing their job! Mid LP there is a surge of estrogen that aids implantation & plays a role in the normal uterine cycle. That's what causes the dip in temp. So, physiologically speaking, you are doing great :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks fern! I knew it was from estrogen but I didn't know it aided in implantation. Maybe that's where implantation dip came from? Also, I read there is higher estrogen in pregnancy which is usually equal to a bigger dip.. sooo maybe? Lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaw, baby scans!

I'll catch up a little later when I have time.

We took down the cot today and put it up in the loft, and assembled my baby girl's big girl bed :cry:


----------



## M&S+Bump

The headboard has Frozen characters on it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fern81

Green I'm really keeping every finger and toe crossed for you and the other tww gals xx

Texas- have you tested? 

Dobby are you also tww'ing right now?

Jezika I hope your anxiety has decreased, seems like you have started to settle into this pregnancy. X

Flueky- I feel like I remember reading that you are going to see a reproductive specialist soon. Am I right or am I thinking of someone else now.

M&S awww sweet! That movie is just universally loved, my niece is also obsessed with it.

Well I'm not doing much except working my butt off, dieting, exercising, waiting for AF and in the mean time not loving bcp (breakthrough bleeding for the whole month = super crap). I accidentally stabbed my thigh with thick broken glassware in the lab today eessshhh, right through my jeans. Its quite a deep cut/puncture but weirdly not painful at all? I needed stitches but was not going to pay R400 to see a dr and then probably another R 400 for one or two stitches so I disinfected and bandaged it & did a workout afterwards. (still not sore!?) As a science teacher I should know better and what's worse all the girls in the classroom saw me rushing around with glassware when I always tell them to NEVER be so careless. Quite the example I set &#128513;&#9734;


----------



## Flueky88

M&S awww I'm sure it broke your heart putting it up for now.

Fern, I'm going to my gyn next month. I'm on the fence about going to fertility specialist yet. I kind of want to try to give myself a year from when I started regulating. I do think I'll ask for SA and have my testosterone level checked. I want to see if it's elevated. I had bad acne coming off pill until I started vitex. Was a bit worried about PCOS. So there we are. Oh I never had that breakthrough bleed the whole time. How awful for you :( also I forgot to comment the other day. That is total bull and mismanagement of money with the education system. If you were around I'd give you some sterns trips to help pull together. Our nerves are closer to surface which is why papercuts can feel so awful. I hope you were able to get all the potential glass debris out.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie thanks for sharing the link :) I think my next tww I'm going to just wait for late AF and not try to read into any symptoms.


----------



## claireybell

Brain fart Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- I know all doctors are different but from my experience my gyno didn't seem to be concerned at all about my fertility. I was so hesitant to see my RE (as in sure you remember) but in my whole Ttc journey it was the best decision I ever made. They're so proactive and so determined to get you pregnant. His time limit is 3 months. He says a year is bull and that 50% of people get pregnant in 3 months and 75% (I think) in 6 months. 
I think gyno just aren't as helpful with fertility. I have read so much about people have the same experience as me. So unless it's a financial reason I would strongly encourage you look into fertility specialist. Even if it is look into the cost. Ours is way more affordable than we thought. We had to be reccomnsed by the Gyno so if she's offers I wouldn't say no.


----------



## claireybell

Awww lovely scan piccys Keeps, i cant see anything nub related but lovely ickle baby profiles :)

Midwife apt went well, had a very wriggly baby not co operating for a heartbeat lol she kept moving & kicking the doppler off ha ha! I see her every 3 wks now, next will be 28wks eeeeesh!!! 

Ooh glad bleeding has eased up Texas.. Fx'd it stops completely & get a positive test :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

J your online lovely lady :) hope your ok X


----------



## Fern81

Thx Flueks yes at first I only slapped hand sanitiser on the cut as I was in a rush to leave; but then washed it out pretty well with a Dettol solution at home. And strapped it up with elastoplast. 

Only you can decide what's best for your ttc journey but if you can get to a decent dr sooner rather than later I'd say it would be worth it. I wish I hadn't wasted years of my life with my previous clueless gynaes. I was so hesitant to see this new dr but at least he knows what he's doing & I believe he is my best shot at getting pregnant, if I ever do.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree with Fern you do whatever is best for you! I think just keeping an open mind is so important- thankfully my DH pushed me otherwise I would have waited.


----------



## TexasRider

Bleeding has stopped for now. When I took my tampom out at 3 there was nothing on it at all. It had been in since 11am. My tampon I put in at 9 and took out at 11 had about a quarter size spot on it... My OB called and basically said that my temps don't matter really it's just the pattern and as long as it shows ovulation and im above my coverline it's fine. So fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding. She said that's what it could be lol


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Awww lovely scan piccys Keeps, i cant see anything nub related but lovely ickle baby profiles :)
> 
> Midwife apt went well, had a very wriggly baby not co operating for a heartbeat lol she kept moving & kicking the doppler off ha ha! I see her every 3 wks now, next will be 28wks eeeeesh!!!
> 
> Ooh glad bleeding has eased up Texas.. Fx'd it stops completely & get a positive test :hugs:

Woah Claire!!! I just had some severe anxiety after reading your next appt will be at 28 weeks. :nope: It's making things more real! Ahhhhhhh I need some wine to relax a little bit. Lol :dohh:


----------



## Breeaa

TexasRider said:


> Bleeding has stopped for now. When I took my tampom out at 3 there was nothing on it at all. It had been in since 11am. My tampon I put in at 9 and took out at 11 had about a quarter size spot on it... My OB called and basically said that my temps don't matter really it's just the pattern and as long as it shows ovulation and im above my coverline it's fine. So fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding. She said that's what it could be lol

How long is your normal luteal phase Texas? It sounds like implantation bleeding a a big possibility if the bleeding doesn't come back! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB! I missed your post somehow holy cow! How are you so far along? Also, so cute that she was kicking the Doppler off.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- that sounds like it. I rrrreeeaaaalllyyy hope it is implant bleeding. Didn't I hear somewhere that implant bleeding actually occurs a couple days after implantation? Idk maybe I made that up. Haha I can't remember. 



Calling all dog owners! 
My moms dog marks. And I've made it my mission to stop it! He was neutered when we got him. Not sure exactly how old he was but wasn't a puppy. Are there any spays that will help? I know my mom needs to become the "pack leader" but any other advise?


----------



## TexasRider

LP for the past 2 cycles was 14 days the one before those 2 was 11 I believe.

Edit to add also I have never spotted in between my cycles either unless you count the crazy one in December that was so long. and it was a lot more of it


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie and Fern, thank you. I guess I will discuss with DH and go from there. 

Greenie unsure about how to fix that. I've never had that problem. Sorry :(

CB awesome that appt went well except for baby girl not cooperating!

Texas, FX it was IB!!

AFM, I'm on call and in a foul mood. Was told I only had one visit. Then OCC called later and was like Oh yeah, you know you also have an admit tonight. Gah, the lack of communication is was pisses me off. If I would have known and felt prepared I'd have been fine. Okay sorry to rant. Goose fraaabbaaa!


----------



## JLM73

Just wanna say Much <3 and :dust: from anf to you all.
My mother si si major BITCH mode, lawyer no help either....
I'm out for a while


----------



## Flueky88

J, :hugs: sorry about your mom. Lawyer? Like your ex's lawyer? So I'm guessing by you bring out for awhile, no ttc for a bit? :( :( :(


----------



## JLM73

Mom covered lawyer fees as part of her moving in with me and essentially get none of her sleep/anxiety meds she needs is not helping. and yes she keps tryinhg to involve MY atty....she has Zero empathy


----------



## dawnky1983

Texas I had what I now presume to be IB on 14 and 15dpo to the point that I marked it as AF on ff and went out and got drunk-oops! So deffo still in the game!x


----------



## dawnky1983

Keep those are lovely scan pics can't wait for that bit it's amazing to actually see them in there!


----------



## kittykat7210

My tiny spots of blood have gone, and my cervix is now high, soft and closed all good signs I hope! Will test in a few days, my mum has surprised me and travelled the 5 hours to see me this weekend, I don't want to be getting her hopes up! I'll still keep checking on you guys, can't stop myself!


----------



## claireybell

Texas your temp has soared right back up woah!! Are u going to test hun?


----------



## claireybell

Kitty great new spotting has stopped, have you tried any other tests? Some ic's arent that string with dye.. Maybe a Lloyds chemist pink test 4day early one? There wuite cheap & i got definate lines on them :) 

Dawnky your an Appleseed hehe :hugs: 

Sorry J :( big hugs lady bird..


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I tried a boots this morning but it was negative with maybe a shadow but couldn't tell properly!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Tex - everything ur saying is pointing to IB! Eeek good luck can't wait for u to test xx

CB- omg ur pregnancy is flying by! So exciting when u get to the stage of more reg midwife appts, do u think you'll have a 4D done? X

Kitty- that's a great sign! I second getting a pink dye test! Those ICs aren't all that great in my opinion, ohhh I have everything super tightly crossed for your how are you feeling? What DPO are you? X 

Fluekey - I haven't experienced fertility problems so I am not as cautious, but from my experience you've only been TTC a short wile (im sure it feels like forever) both girls I was TTC for 7-8 months (ish) and jusy thouhjt, maybe it won't happen? And everytime I stopped focusing on it i feel preg 2 cycles later! I think a year from regulated cycles is a realistic goal, im not sure how u go about paying for ur docs etc, but if it's costly- I think waiting the year to give ur body a good chance xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

AFM - im so excited and happy after my scan yesterday, especially to be put forward those 4 days woo!! Baby was just so lovely allthouhh pics were awful, had long legs and looked like my youngest - Daisy, 

Ive booked my gender scan for Tues 2nd May, I'll be 16w 1d ... 17 days to go!! Woooooo!!! X

I would like to book a private scan before then for some nice photos and vid clips, just waiting for my bank to allow me to do so as im poor poor! Lol xx


----------



## kittykat7210

I feel fine, I have some strange sensations in my tummy but otherwise feel good, could be af though I always think I'm pregnant XD in about 10dpo, my temps are going up generally which is good :)

So exciting about the scan!! I can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## shaescott

PANIC MODE!

I'm on CD16 and I'm leaving for London tonight! It's an overnight flight! I probably won't be able to sleep and if I do I'll be sitting up... How will that affect my temping? Agh! Help!

To all you gals in the TWW, fx'd!

Cute scan pics Keeps! I love the pics that make the baby look like a little doll, they have little tiny arms and legs, the ones that are like above, so it's straight on, unlike the profile ones. If that makes sense.


----------



## Flueky88

J :hugs: I'm so sorry you are having to deal with that crap.

Kitty sounds very good for you too that it was IB! :)

Keep, yes my first really regular cycle started in October then my November was anovulatory due to severe stress, then back to normal again. I started ttc at very end April last year. Considering I didn't really O I think until August I kinds want to wait to count from when I regulated. Ahhh, I think I'll talk to DH about it later. I didn't get home and in bed til about 1030 and he has to get up at 345 in the morning. Also, 17 days until gender scan :happydance:

Shae, I think the different conditions would definitely affect it. Also, I know there is something about temping and time zones being off I believe. I didn't read much about it as I have no plans to go out of my time zone. Fertility friend has a piece on it though. I hope you have safe travels and a great time :)


----------



## TexasRider

Yes my temp is doing pretty cool things. Yesterday's was kinda questionable since I only had like 2 1/2 hours sleep cause daughter woke up at 3 but today's temp is good. Had solid sleep and woke at normal time for temp taking and it was 97.5! Which is still way above cover. Im going to test when AF doesn't show. Kindara app says I am 13dpo and fertility friend says 11dpo so idk who to believe. But if I don't get temp drop of death by Monday i will test.. Ummmm im not even sure if I have any tests in the house?!?


----------



## gigglebox

OMG keeps! your scan is right around the corner!

So sorry to not properly respond ladies...I'm busy as crap, and to top everything off, we're dealing with a pretty severe family emergency. And AF started today. And Des slept like a new born last night. up 5 times--and then hubs work me up at 5:40 propositioning sex. I was like...hell no. And then as I was falling back to sleep from that, the dog starts barking to go outside. Hubs woke me up again around 7:20 to kiss me goodbye for work, which is our routine so didn't bother me and I passed right back out...fortunately Des slept in until 8:50 this morning so I did finally get a couple hours of rest in.

So I'm paying bills this morning and I finally got a chance to really look at the one that came in from my doctor during the miscarriage--$17 for a urine pregnancy test!!! I can't f-ing believe that!!! the blood was only $22! What a waste on the pee test. I'm so mad about that.

Shae, if I were you, and especially because you're not actively TTC yet, I wouldn't even bother temping while you're on vacation. Don't let it interrupt your good time.

Tex, the longer you can wait the more accurate, so I'd go with 13dpo to test.


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, I had to keep clicking back to find your scans everyone was mentioning! Congratulations <333 I'm guessing boy!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww thank u gigs! I have a funny feeling it's a boy too! I honestly dont mind either way this time, I just want to know!! Lol I'll literally be camping outside the ultrasound place at 16w im so desperate! - sorry to hear u had a rough night! And omg I can't believe what they charge for a preg test! That's crazy :-( 

So... Our Dachshund had pups this morning! (First time I've ever bred and last lol)

We have 2 x boys and 2 x girls! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh bleeding again... Pretty sure it's AF... We will see lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry Tex!


Aww how cute keeps! I love puppies. 

Afm- temp went back up today. So we'll see. But I still just don't feel very confident. The little bit I am I think it's just because of how bad I want it.


----------



## Fern81

Keep - you're getting your scan when I'm expecting IVF to start! So we're both getting scanned that day I'm sure yours will be nicer than mine though lol. I'm also thinking boy! On which side is the placenta (left or right)? Ramzi method ;)...

Shae- have a lovely trip!!! I haven't really travelled while taking my temps so I'm no help sorry. 

JLM- seems like you are having a really rough time, sending you massive lion hugs xx

Green, Texas and Kitty.... one or all of you are definitely getting a bfp and December baby. I can't wait to see more tests. Green those temps are starting to look triphasic ;) FX!

Texas- having said that, I'm sorry you're having a confusing cycle I hate when I have spotting/on and off bleeding in the tww.... hoping it's implantation. Pleeeeeease test!

Gigs and Pacific I love the posts and pics of your ducks & eggs and wish you lived closer. I could devour a whole duck right now lol (yay allowed on my diet!) and have never had duck eggs before. Love trying out new foods.

Campn is your son better? 

How are you feeling CB with your never-ending flu?

All I have to say from my side is WEEKEND'S HERE YAY! (I possibly have just 6 more "Fern-only" weekends left in my life... beta @ end of May.)


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwww those pups are so precious!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig! I love when you're around. Sorry you got ctappy sleep. But on the bright side AF showing means you're only one month away from Ttc again!


----------



## campn

So sorry ladies that sickness struck us all and I'm knee deep trying to do immigration paperwork for my parents it's just so stressful! We are feeling better and DS seems much better thankfully.

Green- Girl go test! Your temps are sky sky high I don't think you've had higher temps! 

Gigs- What a night so sorry des slept so bad, DS has been sleeping so horribly too due to his ears. $17 for a urine test!?? Don't they use the dollar store tests!? Don't pay it. 

Keep- Cute puppies!! Your scan is coming up so soon!!!

Fern- How do you feel about being preggos next month!? I've everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I almost tested this morning. I was laying in bed doing a double take on that temp and then I realized I had already packed all my tests! Haha so I won't be testing until at least Sunday. But Sunday is all cleaning so I'm not sure I want to test then either. My temps have never been so high! But also, I don't think I've ovulated since I've been temping soooo....


----------



## claireybell

MrsG eeee your temps at the highest part of the chart hehee fx'd for whenever you are testing :hugs: excited to see those tests Lol!! 

Fx'd its just abit more spotting Tex as your temps still up woop :thumbup: 

Keeps awwwww look as those ooby cute pups <3 

Gigs not long until ttc officially starts eeep! Looking fireard to having ye back on board hehe! $17 dollars for a pee stick?? Jeeeeez thats crazy!!! Pfft! 

Fern my Flu/cold bug is still lingering but nowhere near as bad as it was, very heady still with Sinus issues eurghhhhh!!! 

Campn you'll be 20wks soon arghhhhhh!!! Whens your scan booked for?

Fern & Keeps, Tuesday 2nd may is my 28wk scan lol! How crazy for all 3 of us arhhh!! Good luck to us all hehee


----------



## campn

Green- I'm like 101% sure you ovulated. I've a very good feeling about it!!!

Clairey- My 20 week is on May 11th and I'll be 21 weeks ughhh but DH will be out of town during my 20 week and I want him to be there! 

Are you feeling more kicks now?? I feel like the baby moved up cause my stomach above my belly button looks fuller now and last night I swear I felt her scoot up and up! Weirdest feeling ever! Like someone pulling a zipper up slowly inside my uterus.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can we see some baby bump pics? It's been too long, except CB she's the only one who did it recently. 

Also I'm 101% sure I ovulated this month too! Just not the last few months which is why I'm not trying to get too excited about the super high temp.


----------



## kittykat7210

Cervix is lower now so I'm thinking af is coming :(


----------



## campn

I'll do one tomorrow I promise! I keep forgetting to do them and once I eat my belly doubles in size! 

Green- my chart never even got that high with temps! Really hoping this is your month hun as you've waited so long <3 

Kitty- I hope AF stays away! I read cervix position changes many times during the day so don't let that bum you out. You're not out.


----------



## FutureMrs

Green I am so excited for your test!!! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I think if I have a high tell Sunday I'll test. I can keep a secret right? I can concentrate enough to clean? Who knows! But the anxiety is killing me.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg greeny!!! Im desperate for u to chest! Ur temps look great!! Eeek test Sunday!! (No pressure!) but TEST TEST TEST - preferably today please haha x 

Ah girls! How funny we will all have our scans on the Tuesday! Mine isn't until 5pm though they didn't have any before! I did accidently book a private scan for this Tuesday woops lol, will be 14w 1d, and because its private im DEMANDING nub shoots, cos I paid for it so Meh to the NHS sonographer! I will obviously post pics here on Tuesday and bets will be on for boy or girl guesses please ladies! 

CB- glad ur feeling abit better! I had that nasty head cold thing 2 weeks ago wasn't fun- especially when y have little ones to look after! X 

Bump pic? Is it a bump? Doubt it lol- are u even allowed to call it a bump at 13w 4d? Anywho- here it is! My baby chub lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TexasRider

I have such a bad headache and I feel dizzy and nauseous. The last 2 are probably related to the headache. Had some more red spotting today. Thought it was AF but it's kinda gone away again like yesterday. I have no idea what's going on other than I am ready to be home and laying down. I feel like crap. 

Green- good luck with your test. Your chart looks good!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh tex - sorry ur feeling crappy! I hope AF stays away from you- does seem odd to be having 'spotting' on and off- normally leads to a bfp so I have everything super crossed for u- hope u feel better soon- :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- that is absolutely a bump! It's gorgeous! 

So excited for all your scans. 

Tex- I had spotting for a des days last month pre-pregnancy. I think it was due to low progestrone from lack of ovulation or a very weak ovulation. Does that make sense? I hope next cycle you're back on track!

So I was looking at charts on FF because... It's what I do. Lol and someone had a mc and I suddenly has a slight panic attach. I can't have another loss. Ladies I'm seriously freaking out now. If i get pregnant and have a loss I'll probably stop Ttc. This might sound like way overthinking... Which it is but I just wasn't expecting the panic attack.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Green! Stop- breathe. 
I can totally understand ur freaking out! It's an awful thing and very sad, but don't look at the bigger picture yet- take each day as it comes- little goals. First goal- that temp! Well done, keep it on the up! Then next step- get testing girl! Then each little goal after- you can do this, keep of Google also!! Lol x sending lots of love ur way xx


----------



## campn

Keep- That's such an adorable little bump!!!

Green- You won't. I know panic attacks happen over completely irrational fears so I know you really don't think you will but fear is just taking over. To go throw one m/c is so heart breaking but to go through more is cruel. I've no idea how my sister went through two m/c back to back. 

You'll both get your rainbows I hope and pray!


----------



## TexasRider

Yes makes sense. I feel like I did ovulate just maybe not a strong one. Of course I guess it could be IB but I won't know for sure unless it stops and I take a test lol. Just going to wait and see what the next few days bring


----------



## Fern81

Isn't 2 May a Monday? I'm feeling confused now lol. That day is just a guess for me though ladies :) all depends on when AF starts. First IVF scan and meds start CD2. Maybe my scan is a day or so before yours :)

Campn I don't know how to feel atm. I can't even imagine that it will work after this long. My chances are very low because of the way endo keeps fusing everything together and poisoning me, I know and accept that. But for now I'm feeling calm (the calm before the storm!) It feels like I'm just going for another few doctor's visits. My brain is refusing to comprehend that there is a possibility for a bfp, feels like something I'm saying but not believing KWIM?Defense mechanism I suppose. Hope everyone in your family feels better soon xx

Green please test Sunday! Or tomorrow. You too Texas. 

Kitty- don't let CP stress you out it's a very unreliable indicator of pregnancy as campn said it changes throughout the day; also depending on whether your bladder/bowels are full/empty etc. Xx


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs :hugs: sorry about family issues. 

Keeps I love puppies :) also cute bump pic.

Campn sorry the household was struck with illness :( hope everyone gets to feeling better soon.

CB I'm glad you are starting to feel better. I hate being sick. Pregnant and sick has to be the worst.

Texas, ooh it's so confusing. I hope you get an answer soon as I am bfp.

Greenie, holy temp jump ;) got good feeling for you

Kitty yeah I've heard CB is very unreliable expecially early pregnancy.

Fern, :hugs: I pray that you get your sticky bean with IVF. 

I'm sorry if I missed someone, I'm still tired from my basically 12 hours shift and been busy todau. Lots of love for everyone though :)


----------



## claireybell

Ahh MrsG caaaalm yourself bless you :hugs: 

Every single pg & person is diff, i can completely understand your anxiety, more often than not ladies have healthy pg after a mc/loss, lotsa hugs n love xx

Aww thats a very cute bumpy pic Keeps :) 

Watching a bit of Star Wars this evening, love Hayden Christensen as Anakin mmmm ha ha


----------



## Breeaa

kittykat7210 said:


> Cervix is lower now so I'm thinking af is coming :(

Hopefully it isn't! If it helps, my cervix was up and down all the time for the first few weeks after my bfp. Fingers crossed af stays away! :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

So my plan at this point is to temp when I wake up on the plane. If I can't sleep... That'll suck. Cuz I might ovulate anytime now.


----------



## campn

shaescott said:


> So my plan at this point is to temp when I wake up on the plane. If I can't sleep... That'll suck. Cuz I might ovulate anytime now.

Why are you temping on your vacation hun!? Just take a break from it and enjoy Europe! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree no point in temping. I didn't even temp on my trip and I'm Ttc.


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps that's a cute bump!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks everyone about CP, made sure I didn't have a mini meltdown about my period in front of my mum XD, my chart definitely looks like rising temps though, I've attached a picture, see what you think? 

How's everyone else, this thread moves so fast when I'm busy!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fern81

Hope you are feeling OK Kitty, and that everyone else is having a lovely weekend xx

Hope someone can help me lol, how do I post a link to a journal? I'm thinking of possibly starting an IVF and a weight loss journal.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, that's a nice looking chart! When do you plan to test?

Fern: all you have to do is copy and paste the site into your post. Or even better into your signature so we can see it ever time. ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

I've been testing! I've been testing daily haha, hopefully I'll have a BFP soon! I might try and get away from mum to buy a frer haha, but that's easier said than done XD when she comes to stay she rarely leaves my side!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck kitty!

Temp took a drop today. Nothing crazy but still.... Anyway today is moving day! I MIGHT test tomorrow is temp goes up at all.


----------



## kittykat7210

Fx green!


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo my temp went up today! Kindara thinks I'm 14dpo and fertility friend says I am 12dpo but on my other charts even at 12dpo my temp is declining from its highest point. Today it's up almost to its highest point!!
I just realized that I really only have a clearblue digi with a weeks estimator test in the house and no way am I using that right now... I'm going to wait till Monday and see what happens!


----------



## campn

Green- It's still so high up there! Just no more almost fever :p 

Here the bump pic I promised! I feel like she's moved a bit higher cause now it's getting rounder. I still think Claire has the cute bump though :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn your bump is cute 

Green that temp still looks good

Hi everyone. Doctor gave me antidepressants a few days ago but I am not sure I want to take them. My evening temp matches my bbt, so my body is freaking out. Didn't even want to temp.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Campn your bump is cute
> 
> Green that temp still looks good
> 
> Hi everyone. Doctor gave me antidepressants a few days ago but I am not sure I want to take them. My evening temp matches my bbt, so my body is freaking out. Didn't even want to temp.


Are they pregnancy safe!? You may want to wait to see if you're pregnant before you take them.


----------



## DobbyForever

I told her they had to be pregnancy safe. They are category c, risk cannot be ruled out. She said Zoloft hasn't had reported birth defects. But she also said i shouldn't get pregnant and I should wait a year. I almost bitched her out. That is not your job to pass judgement on if/when I get pregnant. I might honestly file a complaint.


----------



## DobbyForever

But she did say most women are weaned off during pregnancy but she would want me to stay on because of my history.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- love you! Also I had a friend on Zoloft while pregnant and everything was fine. The doctor didn't wean her off, she was actually increased because the hormones along with outside factors made her depression worse.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Definitely not her choice when you should get pregnant, doctors aren't gods and they don't know everything. All of us go through sad periods and depression from time to time and postponing living doesn't work. Just find another doctor when you get pregnant!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, that's a cute little bump! I feel like I am starting to expand right above my pubic hair line.. Even having to undo my zipper on occasion now to be comfy.

Dobs: I'd change doctors even if you do file a complaint. No reason for her to judge, that's not her job.

Green, can't wait for your test tomorrow :)

Tex: :test: !! But yeah, it's hard to go anywhere without mom. How long is she staying? Otherwise just use the weeks pee stick anyway. 12-14 dpo is a good time to start testing.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Bump pic! We want to see! :)


----------



## Jezika

Hi loves. Sorry for being AWOL. It's been nice weather so I've been running errands and seeing friends. I only caught up with the last few pages, so forgive me.

Dobs - can't believe the doctor would tell you to wait a year. It sounds like that is just her [judgmental] opinion rather than medical opinion. Obviously people with depression, short or long-term, have kids all the time. Would she say that people who struggle with depression their entire lives should not have kids? Just ridiculous. I hope you do complain.

Green - what you said about looking at FF charts and seeing the CP reminded me of exactly what I used to do. I'd also see, like, 10 healthy charts that looked like mine and one MC chart and then ONLY focus on the MC one and start freaking out. Sometimes being on these forums freaks me out too. It's totally my neuroses, but even hearing about one MC of someone due around the same time as me is enough to make me about 80% sure it'll happen to me too. Sometimes I need to just stay away. BUT your chart IS looking great and tomorrow will be a perfect day to test. As others said, just take it a day at a time; no point wondering what you will do if X, Y, Z happens. Cross that bridge when you come to it :hugs:

Kitty - my cervix position has been all over the place and I've read in many places that it's truly not reliable to detect pg.

Keeps and Campn - cute bumps!!

Tex - def. good time to test, but if you can hold out, kudos to you!

AFM, nothing different to report except just this morning I wondered whether my CM looked a bit brown. This may sound yucky, but since my BFP, my CM has been anywhere between dry, gloopy, white and creamy, eggy whitey, green and thick (but no smell, so prob not infection) and yellow and creamy. Today there were just tiny flecks of thick gloopiness but they appear yellowy-greeny-maaaaybe-browny, if that makes sense. I haven't had any spotting at all before. And of course combined with reading about several MCs/MMCs this morning on another thread, finding that my nausea has been not too bad today or yesterday and my both-sided sharp pains having stopped over a week ago (except I occasionally felt them on the left the past few days) I'm thinking when I have my scan on Monday they'll see nothing in the sac or it will have stopped growing. Sigh.

In other news, this game called Agar.io was mentioned on House of Cards so I downloaded it and I've been seriously addicted to it since. Stayed up till 3am playing it :wacko:


----------



## claireybell

Jez your sharp sided pains are more than likely ligament stretchy pains, they can really ouch :( but completely normal as is all the random cm, some days i have nothing & others im swamped lol panty-liners are needed ha ha! 

Awww Campn cuuute bumpy coming along there :hugs: are you doing a bump progression? I never did it with Riley as i took random pics but this time i have them every 4 wks from 4wks - my flat tummy pic Lol! I created a sepearate photo folder on my iphone for 'Bumps' hehe

oooh MrsG you testing tomorrow... Arghhhhhhh i cant wait eeep :)


----------



## claireybell

Ooh & Pacific & Jez - wee bumpy pics? I know i had a slight hump at 7ish wks

Pacific your a Ferrero Roché mmmmmmm one of my fave chocs yummers!


----------



## campn

Jez- That is your mucus plug! It's very gross and yucky and you'll lose bits and pieces of it and it'll regenerate itself again and again. Just wait until you go into labor you MAY see it, I saw mine and that was a sight you just can't unsee. 

Claire- I'm being really random about it! I also took very random bump shots with DS cause I do love my bumps but it's a reminder that I'm getting so huge hehe! 

I agree now I want Ferrero Roche too!


----------



## claireybell

So the greeny globby stuff is part of mucus plug? I never knew that, i never saw mine due to planned csection.. 

Ahh i like to see the bigger bump but im going to get my butt & legs toned up after baby arrives, i have horrid wobbles everywhere lol! Your not big elsewhere Camps you look perfectly proportioned :hugs:


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> So the greeny globby stuff is part of mucus plug? I never knew that, i never saw mine due to planned csection..
> 
> Ahh i like to see the bigger bump but im going to get my butt & legs toned up after baby arrives, i have horrid wobbles everywhere lol! Your not big elsewhere Camps you look perfectly proportioned :hugs:


Yeah! It really looks so much like snot, and by the end it'll be so huge I had to pull mine out like it was a rope made of snot. Oh isn't pregnancy just beautiful!! :D

Thank you Claire! I think you're the sexiest pregnant lady! I really do need to do at least squats and maybe light arm weights to keep any fluff at bay!


----------



## campn

I had to add, don't google mucus plug :p


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mucus plug... eurgh. I had the delight of it on my bathroom floor - thankfully I felt the water break and bolted for the toilet instead of it going all over the carpet :haha:

Much gloop, happy pregnancy. Kinda like a bfp - if you need to squint and can't really tell - it's probably nothing :hugs:

Dobs - I'm on 40mg fluoxetine (Prozac) a day and propranolol to control the anxiety it causes, as well as sleeping tablets for when I get desperate and absolutely cannot cope with another sleepless night. It has given me my life back (other than the panic attacks which suck but I'd still rather those and feeling better most of the time than what I had before) While I haven't told my doctor we're TTC, she knows me.. and I have absolutely no intention of coming off or probably even reducing my meds if I don't feel the need to during pregnancy. Fluoxetine, sertraline and the other common anti-d's are widely used during pregnancy and bf - they just can't be classed as 'safe' because no research has been done, because it would be pretty frowned upon to start experimenting on pregnant women.


----------



## campn

I gotta admit something, whenever I read posts from our British ladies I hear it in an accent in my head. 

I know that's a completely useless post!


----------



## M&S+Bump

:haha: Campn - I live in Scotland but I didn't move to Britain until I was 10, and even at that learned English with a beautiful south-eastern English accent (innit, like?) so while in my head I sound like everyone else around me (Glaswegian) - I really don't. The kids are picking it up and it's really confusing for me when people say they sound like me and I can't hear it!!! (For example - the word 'no' - apparently I turn it up at the end like most English accents -noouy - whereas here it's a flat 'nou' or 'naw' if yer a bit schemey (come from the housing estates)


----------



## kittykat7210

I legitimately don't have any sort of accent, no matter where I go it's "
where's that accent from, doesn't sound local" literally everywhere! 

Anyway feeling standard pulls and tugs, still negative no matter how much I want a positive, I don't think I'll be able to get a frer until Monday, so Tuesday I will be frering it up XD


----------



## mrs.green2015

Um whoever said "don't google mucus plug" is right! I just did hahahaha if someone says don't I have to.


----------



## TexasRider

Lol I'm almost the same way but I will take yalls word for it and not Google it. 

I have a typical texas accent. The one where when you go out of state people say. You're not from around here are you? Or where are you from? Lol

On the TTC front still no AF and I had more of the same 2 hour long spotting thing. In the morning only and not much at all. Temp is still high so im not sure what to make of it. Still waiting till Monday to test but I will go buy some tests tomorrow at the store as long as my temp is still up.


----------



## Flueky88

Cute bump pic campn :) 

Dobby woe that's crazy she seriously shouldn't say that. 

As far as accents, oh yeah. I don't have the super thick Southern accent but I do have one. For fun I put it on real thick though to sound like a Southern belle. Sorry we took MIL out for her birthday and then I got into a video game I bought. It's a detective murder mystery. I hope everyone has a good rest of their weekend :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks for the solidarity ladies. The real reason I wouldn't is because I can start regular therapy in a week which has always helped. The only reason I would is because I can feel my body shutting down. My brother just finished med school and was saying the low temp is nbd so long as I am not getting chills or shakes.... Which I am =\. But the pharmacy was closed. My mom is on it right now and was trying to say I can just use hers but I think I will wait.

Hahai normally I would google if you said not but too lazy

Apparently I sound Californian. I have never heard someone say that until this year.


----------



## gigglebox

I keep coming back to see tests. No luck so far. Come on ladies. I need this in my life. ha.

Seriously though...shit go really real over here. Like so intense I can't even tell random ladies on the 'net in case anyone who know me reads it. At this point, all I can do is try to distract myself...and that's what y'all are for! So thank you for that.

And, as such, let me comment on things...first of all, since things are feelings crazy and terrible and surreal, I've been eating my feelings like a proper fatty...which means chocolate. I bring this up because I've totes been eating Ferrero roche's. Also half baked ice cream, but not as much as I'd like. I'm pretty confident I'm back up those 5lbs I lost...oh well.

Also, I lost my plug and then my water broke (I think) the next day. Yes, the plug was absolutely disgusting. I forgot about that thing. it was like the most ridiculous snotty mess ever. like a huge glob of it and that stuff kept coming long after I gave birth. like weeks, if I remember correctly. and omg, the pads my mom bought me after birth hahahahahhahahahha. Bless her, she was trying to be helpful...but these things were the size of life preservers.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Get your prescription filed and see how you feel about taking them once therapy starts, maybe combined meds plus therapy would help you so much? 

Gigs- I'm sorry hun, gaining weight you worked so hard to lose is so discouraging and I can relate. Did your hospital give you those huge pads!?? I know so many women love them but for me they were just too too huge and messy and never stay in place. I'd rather use always overnight ones.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I am going to pick it up on Monday. My only thing is I know I can get a handle on this in a week or two, but the Ned's take 4-6 weeks to work... So then what is the point? We'll see.

Gigs I am sorry to hear that. I would totally eat with you. I either starve or binge eat. And stupid Facebook decide to share the memory that a year ago I was wearing size 0 pants... I couldn't even get into my fat day jeans.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - sorry to hear some serious stuff is going on. :hugs: Do what you gotta do to get through it, even if it means copious amounts of choc.

Dobs - Sounds like you know yourself pretty well and have a decent plan. I'm rootin' for ya that things will get better soon.

Campn - I always did suspect it was bits of mucus plug, it was just such a weird colour. Like a golden colour but not orange. But it sounds like that still might be normal. Also, I didn't hear accents in these messages, but now I bloody will! I do, however, hear the voices of my friends when I read their test.

CB - Honestly, there's nothing but a hunk o' flab to see right now. And there have honestly been times when I wasn't even TTC that my belly looked like I was 6 months pregnant. I was even stroking it lovingly. 

P.S. Where is J these days?


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Um whoever said "don't google mucus plug" is right! I just did hahahaha if someone says don't I have to.

Ha ha its like a sign that says 'wet paint dont touch' Lol

I always touch to see if its dry :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Jez congrats on Blueberry today ;) 

J we miss you :hugs: 

My very southern uk accent of living in Southampton is a very Hampshire hog twang, very countryish combine harvester - apparently lol! When i dated someone in London, him & his friends would get me saying all kinds of words just to hear me speak hahaaa f**kers!


----------



## mrs.green2015

No text from me today. Been up since 4:30am finishing up this moving crap! 
I'll test tomorrow I promise!
But I'm even more convinced I'll get a bfn tomorrow since no more twinges in my uterus.


----------



## TexasRider

I will test tomorrow if I don't get the temp drop of death... I've gotten it on every cycle so far that I've gotten my period on. So tomorrow's temp will be very telling since I am 13dpo today (at least) kindara seems to think I am 15dpo today but idk


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez omg I stroke my food baby, too!

Cb I still cannot believe you are 25 weeks!

J, love ya!

Tex and Green, excited to see your tests!

Afm staying with my parents was exactly what I needed. I actually ate three decent meals yesterday. My temp is up. I am hoping that isn't a late O jump. SO has been trying to DTD but I was so far down the misery hole I couldn't even be cheered up with that.


----------



## campn

Claire- 25 weeks!!! Weren't you just 20 weeks and finding out the gender!? This is going by so fast! Also I had no idea you also had southern accents but that makes sense! I had a dream I had the baby and she wouldn't breastfeed like DS wouldn't in the start and she had TEETH!? I think all my old fears with DS are hitting me so hard now for some reason. 

DH's family look at me weird if I pronounce something different as English is my second language, okay so you go try and learn another language other than English which is possibly the easiest language there is! Jerks! :p


----------



## Jezika

Campn - re: English, so I moved to the UK when I was five, so of course I picked it up just fine, and actually became really strong in English class. But I remember having a bit of an a-hole friend in secondary school who seemed to resent me for being better than her at English (she was born and raised there) and said, "You're only so good at English 'cause you were taught it 'cause you're foreign." And I'm like, uhhhhh, I was just thrown in school, love, same as you except I'd never heard an English word spoken for the first five years. As if I was having special English tutoring or something, pffft. And actually, when I first went to school I cried all the time because I had no idea what anyone was saying.

CB - I feel like I'm actually a blueberry tomorrow! All these different things give me different dates. It's actually pretty confusing because surely women who have long-ass cycles look like they're super far along based on their LMPs? Anyway, I O'd on CD16 rather than CD14 so I always take two days away from how far along these things think I am. Mind you, I think the ticker did have my O date and is still one day off...


----------



## campn

Jez- Where were you first born!??


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- the decision of meds vs no meds is a very tough one. I hope you find what will help you cope. And remember we are all here if you need to unload xx

Gigs wow I'm sorry to hear that you are also going through a terrible time right now. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and I really hope the situation can be resolved. Xx

Green and Tex- FINALLY testing tomorrow, I will constantly be stalking!

Regarding accents: omw we have laughed so hard at American shows or movies portraying South African accents (no offense! At least we know now what we sound like to you guys :) ). The closest you'll get to what most white South Africans sound like when we speak English (in my opinion) is the main character in the movie District 9. Or Trevor Noah on the daily show. Keep in mind we have 11 official languages so we have a lot of lovely different accents!

We went for a 2hr hike today in one of my fav game reserves and heard afterwards that there's been such an increase in violent crimes in many reserves and on hiking/mountain biking routes.... a lady friend of my brother was attacked & almost killed there just last week. It saddens me beyond words, this horrible side to the human race. Regardless we had a wonderful time together & fortunately we weren't attacked.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pity party for me. I took an opk for fun and it was positive. So I think that I did end up Oing either yesterday or one of the days I didn't temp or do opks. Or I am anovulatory. Who knows. But in any case, I am kicking myself for not just DTD with SO all of those days. :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern, glad you had a safe and enjoyable hike!


----------



## Fern81

Dobs- I could be wrong but as far as I know it's not normal to have such long extended LH surges. LH is supposed to be dumped in the body just to signal ovulation and normally opks will not be positive for more than 1-3 days. 
If you start officially ttc again maybe it's worth mentioning to the dr? Hopefully all is fine though! Hugs xx


----------



## claireybell

You had a good run of jiggy jiggy leading up to Ov if you did Dobbles so your def in the tww running id say hehe :) 

Jez, i always put last period date as ov'ing can sometimes be off by a day/half day as we only temp in the morning, your due date from midwife will be from your last period anyways until you have the 12wk dating NT scan.. If your having that one? 

Hahaa pg dreams are hilarious! Camps ive had couple of pg dreams & both are weird & another upsetting, damn those hormones!! 

25 wks is scary! To think next month il be 30wks holy f**karoo!!!! Then il be on 10wk countdown! Ive been referred to a consultant as i still have labour fears, being cut, another breech baby, pain etc so i may book in for my elective section but if i go into labour beforehand il see how it goes but i want no intervention or cutting, if baby needs out i want a csection, midwife said this is fine & they'll put it in my notes.. I may change my mind later i get & say f**k it, natural labour, im bad on pain, i tend to hyperventerlate eek! 

MrsG & Tex still eagerly awaiting tests! I logged in excited to see line porn hahaa! Fx'd ladies tomorrow :thumbup:

Hope moving day is going well MrsG

Fern, glad you enjoyed your hiking, ive never done it, it would kill me Lol


----------



## TexasRider

Lol line porn... IF I don't get my temp drop of death tmrw I will test. But I am still spotting. Going on day 4. It's not much at all. Usually just when I wipe. Haven't seen anything on the pad. Going to brave the rain to buy pregnacy tests... So I'm really hoping that I get a BFP tmrw but it's not looking likely due to the spotting.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I may be wrong but I've heard positive OPKS during the tww could mean you're pregnant, however your body could still do surges close to period time, I've had positive OPKS just before AF. 

Claire- I really need to find a way to process my fears too as having nightmares about it can't be good for me. I'm sorry you're also struggling hun but if you go natural you can ask for an epidural right away? Mine stopped working at the pushing stage and I felt that "ring of fire" and everything. I was probably the only woman screaming in the labor and delivery ward. Must have scared all the other ladies!


----------



## claireybell

Hell no Campn!! I think every woman feels that burning 'ring of fire' i know i would be screaming as i dont deal with pain good at all! Bring on the profanitys Lol


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Hell no Campn!! I think every woman feels that burning 'ring of fire' i know i would be screaming as i dont deal with pain good at all! Bring on the profanitys Lol

Luckily I pushed for 30 minutes only, some of my friends pushed for 1-3 hours! I kept telling the doctor to just cut me up and get him out but she said no kept saying you're doing great! I apologized to her once I had Benjamin cause I thought I yelled at her so much and I was so out of it! :p thank God there are good doctors in the world!


----------



## claireybell

30mins pushing is really good :thumbup: well done you hun! Midwives have heard allsorts in the labour rooms so they probs take it all with a pinch of salt.. I have visions of yelling at my SO & telling him 'dont effing touch me' lol.. But we'll see ha ha!


----------



## DobbyForever

I think my body didn't O until a day or two ago rather than having an oddball surge now. Idk. I give up. I think it was Fern who asked about seeing the doc. They don't care. I get the blanket response of your body needs time to adjust post loss post bcp post this that and the other. If it was just this month, I would leave it at stress but it's been wonky for so many months.


----------



## Fern81

Dobby - whenever I read about some of the doctors/ NHS in the US or UK I wish you all could come see my dr. Our public health care system is so incredibly crap (think patients dying in dirty hallways and bad quality/no food or blankets given to patients) but I'm fortunate that I can at least see a private dr and this one is awesome. It is really unfair that you have to pay so much tax money and then get dismissive doctors. Green really lucked out with her new dr it seems. HUGS!!

AFM - already checking for hpts lol I know you are all probably still asleep though!

And just check my ticker aahhhhhh


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hahahaha FERN- I was also on here this morning stalking for tests! Come on ladies!! Lol

CB- ouch, did u have a nasty labour with Riley? X

I loved labour- obviously it was painful, but I mean the adrenalin and rushing to the hospital, and all the excitement! I had an epidural with my first and I wasn't coping, 2nd time around I asked for one (but the anethesitis were all busy im surgeey so I never got one) and im pleased as I actually got to 'feel' what it's like giving birth- ring of fire is ouchies but doesn't last long and it's all over xx

Soo... I got my daughters school placement today and OMG WE GOT OUR FIRST CHOICE!!! ... It's a lovely school and were not in the catchment area (quite. A few people I know didn't get in) so im so so happy for her!!! Can't wait for September!!!! x


----------



## Flueky88

Fern and keeps I know I'm checking too. I know Greenie is in Pacific time zone though and I'm assuming Texas is in Central. 

Keeps that's awesome news about the school placement :)

Fern less than 2 weeks now.

As for everyone else, I just feel the need to step back a bit from the forums. I will probably read and will comment here and there. Anyways best of luck Texas and Greenie :)


----------



## TexasRider

No line porn for me... I got the temp drop of death today... AF should be here tomorrow... I really hope the spotting I had this month was due to weak ovulation and I don't have it next month... It wasn't heavy or anything just enough for you to say wtf?!? 
Anyway im basically out this month so onto the next month.

Im hoping Green gets a BFP that way yall at least have some tests to look at lol


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, evryone is different with pain and there's no shame in how you deal with it! I personally go into silent mode and just hold my breath and scrunch my face..l.but i remember while i was laboring, i was hearing another woman screaming in a different room. My epi failed twice, but i wasn't progressing and ended up with a c section. 

Keeps, congrats on the school!

Fern, glad your time was enjoyable. Also, it would have been good to know you needed to be on high alert, but also kind of nice you were unaware of the attacks so you could enjoy the time out a bit more. 

Looking for tests this morning....green, looks like it's all up to you!

I'm going crazy over here and can't do anything about it. Can't even talk about it. It's a thing that won't even resolve and get better....it's a thing that is going to get so much worse and i can't even talk about it to get some support. Arrrggg sorry to be vague posting ladies! 

Someone share something good :)


----------



## gigglebox

Tex maybe you'll be surprised and that temp will go back up :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Fed up with negative tests, I'm going to count myself out guys, just waiting around for AF now! X


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs I appreciate the optimism but the temps don't lie lol. It would be nice but it is unlikely that it will go up.

Sorry you're going through a rough patch. I hope whatever is going on that you find the strength to wade through it. I know what it's like to go through things that don't really get better until they are over and done with. You just weather the storm as best you can.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- hugs. If you ever need to vent or get it off your chest feel free to pm me. 

Tex- ugh stupid temp drop! I'm sorry!

Flu- take all the time you need. Don't forget to chime in sometimes though!

Afm- I'm laying in bed, already running late but terrified to get up and test. I just know I'm heart it'll be bfn. :(

But on the bright side all moved and cleaning is done! I feel pretty confident we'll get most of our security deposit back!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I took two test here's the wondfo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 37


----------



## mrs.green2015

And the black dye.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## TexasRider

I feel like I may see a faint line on the black dye???


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg green! I see lines on both?!! Do you see them in person? Ahh excited for you :)))


----------



## mrs.green2015

I posted the wrong one. This is actually the best pic of the black dye one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Fern81

OMW Green I see the lines on ALL the pics especially that last black dye!!!!! No squinting!

Please tell me you are going to keep testing tomorrow morning?

I have everything crossed that it keeps getting darker and darker!!


----------



## Fern81

Your wedding ring is almost exactly the same as mine :)


----------



## gigglebox

I definitely see second lines all over the place!!!!!! Eee!!!!


----------



## campn

I'm so trying to remain calm but Green, I see lines on both honey!!!


----------



## campn

Giggty- Big hug to you and I love you! Whatever it is you will get through it cause you're a tough girl.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I knew it :) :bfp:


----------



## campn

Flu- I understand you need time away and I love you and will miss you but you gotta do what you need to do! <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

There's definitely lines in person. But at 12dpo I'm sure they should be darker than that. And as I was driving to work I just started balling (not the cute cry either. The hardcore crying my eyes out) because I'm so happy and so scared at the same time. 

I think I'll wait to see if the lines get darker then get my betas done.


----------



## Fern81

Aaawwww Green I can totally understand that you are scared after last time. I'm praying for a good outcome & peace!


----------



## campn

Green- Maybe take a FRER cause the line on there may calm down your fears a bit? With DS I got stark white lines until 13 DPO so it's just depends.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, I am glad you tested!! I def see lines on the black dye tests. :dust: that they keep getting darker! 

Gigs: sorry about a rough time, if you need to chat just private message me. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- that actually makes me feel better thank you. I'm just sooo worried it's a cp. I'll be buying a pack of frers tonight. I hope the tests get dark enough soon so I can get my betas done before the weekend. I want those done before telling DH.


----------



## pacificlove

As for me: I have a midwife appointment this Wednesday. Hubby can't make it of course, but I am hoping to hear a heart beat this time. Hopefully she won't object to me recording it to sent to hubby ;)

Our sheep still drive me absolutely nuts as they still break out regularly. At least now they found out where the good grass areas are on our property so I don't have to keep retrieving them from the neighbors.


----------



## pacificlove

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- that actually makes me feel better thank you. I'm just sooo worried it's a cp. I'll be buying a pack of frers tonight. I hope the tests get dark enough soon so I can get my betas done before the weekend. I want those done before telling DH.

I was just going to ask if you had told your hubby yet ;) when is af due? That's when my hubby got suspicious ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm not exactly sure when it's due because this is the first month I've ovulated. But I would assume Wednesday or Thursday. 
DH doesn't really pay attention. Also, I may I have lied to him and said I don't think I ovulated. Because I didn't want him to keep track... I just want to make sure before I suprise him which is why I want the betas done first.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg omg greeny!!! I take it im seeing what everyone else is seeing?! The start of a BFP?!! It will be super light on those types of tests if ur anything like me? Get a FRER and you'll have a pink line as clear as day!!! X


----------



## mrs.green2015

Question ladies. 

What would you recommend for progression aside from frer? My store doesn't always have them and if they're outrageous priced I probably won't anyway. Any suggestions?


----------



## pacificlove

Frer or clear blue are expensive... Pick your best enemy, I never did a progression. Pregnant until proven otherwise after the first bfp, you may even want to stick with the cheapies if you have lots (especially if you want to do 3 a day ;)) at some point they will have maxed out meaning your + won't be as strong as you think it should be. It's a fine line.


As for me: time for farming funnies: there are days where I wonder why I do what I do. Then there are the days where the funny stuff happens and I laugh again later. Like 2 days ago: when the turkey fell into the pond and couldn't get out by himself. So I dragged him out, and towled the shivering beast off. Then he didn't want to move so had to carry him and all his ~35lbs into the coop (it was late evening) so he could dry off on some clean bedding. (Midwife OKed me to carry heavy carefully until ~20 weeks)

Then we just started letting our cat outside. On her 3rd time outside she decided the roof would be a good idea to explore and didn't know how to get off. I could barely reach her by standing on a bar stool. We are both save now and laughing at the stupid turkey and her roof detour.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160416_183533.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20160418_100730.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

See that poor turkey! He's a big boy!! 
I love when cats get stuck. Haha when I was a kid we had a car who constantly got in the roof and couldn't get down. She would sit up there and meow for house until we got her down. We didn't get hear at first the neighbor would come tell us hahah you think they would learn!


----------



## campn

I've heard Answer is pretty good too!


----------



## Fern81

Texas just sending you hugs - sorry about that drop of doom!

Pacific - love the turkey pic!!


----------



## claireybell

OMG MrsG!! Completely see lines on all those arhhhhhh :hugs: IC strips dont always get rightly dark straight away & you nay have implanted just couple days ago, mine was oober faint when i first tested! Other than frer & clearblues, im not very knowledgable on usa pg tests.. X


----------



## dawnky1983

Ooh Green I def see something in all the pics really got my fingers crossed for a sticky one!x


----------



## claireybell

Pacific that Turkey is huuuuuuge!!! 

Keeps i never Labored with Riley as he was breech baby, so it was a planned csection.. 

Eager to see more tests MrG hehee :) Any tests that are early testing or oober sensitive will do Lol

18wks tomo Campn!! ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'll probably test tonight again and on the morning too. I'll ise a frer in the morning. So we'll see in so nervous it's ridiculous


----------



## campn

Def save the frer for tomorrow morning! Ready to take a test!? There's only one question!! (I'm quoting friends right now) :D

Clarity- I can't believe it! 18 weeks sounds so big! Have you done any big or small baby buys!??


----------



## claireybell

Yes def use Frer in the morning :thumbup: if i stir in the night i may pop in to see some tests Lol! Bless you for feeling nervous hun, to be expected but how exciting aswell :) 

Camperoon your wks are flying by like mine now aghhh its scary isnt it?! 

Well ive buyed Nappies Lol! X2 packs, i have 144 Pampers size 1's aww they're like sanitary pads Ha ha!! Im off to Ikea tomorrow so il be perusing their Nursery items for Cots etc, im going to wait until my 28wk scan to def confirm girl bits for the 3rd time :rofl: then all the girl buying will begin ;) the main items apart fromclothing we need are a Cot, poss Moses basket & pushchair/buggy really, all the lil tit bits are cheap to grab here & there, we have baby bath etc from Riley, its blue but who cares haha! Are you guys set for large items or is it new buying? What is you due date? I never asked..


----------



## campn

Claire- I'm also waiting to confirm its a girl at my 20 week before I buy everything pink! Some lady on another forum was like you sure that's a girl!?? I see a protrusion I'd be wary to believe it's a girl and how she can't understand why I wanted to find out at 16 weeks! I found it sooooo rude like she's not paying for my scans! Everyone else I asked said that's definitely a girl! (I posted on the gender prediction section) but anyway I did order a dresser and crib for the nursery and a moby wrap for baby wearing, and that's all! Once we confirm at 20 week I'll go and buy clothes and blankets and towels and the car seat (DS's old car seat expired!)


----------



## mrs.green2015

You ladies will be having your little girls sooo soon! 
I can't wait to see some pics! 

Campn- I've seen some rude people on here before... It's like why even comment and waste your time if you feel so strongly?


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i know right?! & how we write things usnt always how we would say them & ive seen a few stroppy posts, why bother??! It is rude!! 

Your gender scan avatar piccy looks very girly to me Camps :) The only glimmer of doubt in my head about ours is she looks lots like Riley does when hes asleep lol but maybe they'll look similar .. Once reconfirmed same as you, the pinks will commence ha ha

We have old baby carseat from Riley which is still fine.. I believe, i should get it out & check it lol! I would luuurve a really vintage classic baby nursery but it'll never happen esp with the house being upside down, maybe if we had a third baby in few yrs.. Who knows :)


----------



## campn

Green and Claire- I know, if they've nothing good or helpful to say I think silence is the best idea! I would never tell another pregnant woman to not do this or that, people can be so rude online!

It was on cafemom forum so not here thankfully! It only really bothered me cause she attacked me, and because I've fears what happened with DS (the tech saying he's a girl) that it'd happen again. 

Claire I think you def got a girl cause two different techs looked, but I completely understand your fears, I'm right there with you!


----------



## TexasRider

Some people just enjoy being Internet trolls. Like they would never act like that in real life but on the Internet they can be and some people take it to extreme.

I'm sorry they were rude. If I see anything that I don't agree with I just scroll on I don't even comment. No need to be mean


----------



## JLM73

:sadangel:
OK serioisly I have spent over 6 hrs trying to read and catch up from page 1000 ...
I made it thru 40+ pages but I can't I just can't:sleep:

I'm still around and highly in pain- back to back migraines ,neck, back, muscle spasms...

F-ing insur wouldn't clear my Flexeril for 2 wks without a "prior authorization":saywhat: I've got the SAME doc, insur annnnd have used it over 2 years. I am walking seriously like I'm :jo: 100

WTF is wrong with healthcare?! I went a week without sleep meds either

AFM:
*Mom*- is being a Raging Be-otch EVERY time we are in the same room:devil: and honestly is just miserable and for a prior RN has ZERO compassion. I missed markets due to back, and behind on booth fees:cry:
I have NO $ free and She seriously BITCHED about me asking for ONE dollar....:huh:
DS lost my stylus and the $store has them WTF a Buck??
So then starts drilling me on WHY I don't have it, I say forget it, she gives me $10:saywhat:[-X
BELIEVE I brought her back $9.00!!!:ignore:

*ds* is TESTING the hell outta me

*#1Son* is Ghost mode alot so [-o&lt; he's out apartment hunting, cuz he helps with NOTHING at the house

*Donor* never heard from him again he's a true A-hole:growlmad:
After a year of dealing with wishy washy donors, he PROMISED "not to let me down: and "try as long as it took":growlmad: TWO cycles and this last one I took EP oil, AND Soy Isoflavones and REALLY felt positive it would work ....JackAss...

Many others when I reposted on the clinic donor site but Meh :roll:
Sooo not into dealing with them atm.

Sorry for the lengthy post
Much <3 :dust: and :hug: to you Newly and currently preggers ladies
*Fluek*:cake:
I'll be popping in just dreading the :witch: yet AGAIN after 19 cycles...


----------



## campn

Claire- Sorry hun forgot to answer my due date is September 20th!!

Tex- Oh yeah the internet trolls are alive and well! It's pretty sad that most of them are grown up women with kids and not like teenagers just acting out.


----------



## campn

J- Welcome back we missed you! Sorry your mom and the donor are being complete schmucks! Big fat hug!! xxx


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* Thx- love that all you :pink: wanters are getting them :dance:

Just got off the phone with Manfriend, so I got over mom's BS. It's truly just her being miserable, depressed and lonely, saying she has no friends....yea....that tends to happen when you gossip about everyone TO everyone AND she cancels anytime ppl invite her for fun events:huh:
I never want to turn into that. She is 75 and gets more shut in daily. I refuse to be both her punching bag and buddy. She even called manfriend trying to gossip about me:rofl:
Sadly she sits on the couch all day Liking everything anyone posts, but won't call her family in Portugal, nor visit them when they invite her for trips:shrug:
Can't save the world!

I apologize after so many pages today I can't recall who of the newer ladies got :bfp: But congrats:happydance:

*G-Unit* I spy with my old eyes TWO lines! Go clomid!!:bunny:

*Camper* of ALL the pages I sorted your :sick: "Puke and Pee" made me LOL:hugs:

*Cberry* I don't recall many aches and pains in preg ( except the surrotwins:roll) And had NO idea your age you cutie! BUT I Vividly recall after having DS at 38 OMG the back pain was awful when I would bend over the changing table then stand up!?
Surely all those lovely ligament loosening hormones!


----------



## campn

Thought I'd be Shae today and tweak your pics Green! 

I def think there's a bun in that oven!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on the school, Keeps!

Fluek, you do you. God knows I pop in and out. Hugs hugs

Tex sorry about the crappy drop. Any af signs? I like to live by not out until the blood's out

Gigs if you need to pm me you can. I can 100% guarantee I don't know you lol but if even that is not ok I understand. <3

Kit, sorry about the bfns :(

No news here. Annoyed because the pharmacist was like wtf don't take this if you are ttc...


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I missed a page lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed like three pages. Green! Totes see those lines! Agreed with the frers and sending positive vibes for a nice progression!

Pl lol I was thinking about your sheep today

J I can't even. You are such a strong person to deal with all these crazies


----------



## TexasRider

No Dobs oddly enough I had spotting for a few hours every day since Thursday but nothing today??? I am still thinking AF will be here tomorrow but if for some weird reason she doesn't show I will test


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- thanks for the tweak! 

And OMG J brought up the puke and pee thing and I literally Lol'd out loud again!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:friends: and Pls get on the pickle :haha:


----------



## campn

Omg are we gonna let this go ever!!!! Loooooool!!! Dude that happened one time okayyyyy!??


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol j I have been on it but does me no good if there isn't an eggy for the :spermy: to get to :(

Tex well I will keep everything crossed she stays away and the temp goes up

Yet another positive opk fml
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

Dobby- I think you may have cysts on your ovaries hun, this has been happening for a while now so it just leads me to think so? Could your hateful doctor possibly prescribe you clomid just to see if you actually ovulate with it?


----------



## DobbyForever

Here is my bfn. Something caught my eye but I think it is in my head
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Original
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Dobby- I think you may have cysts on your ovaries hun, this has been happening for a while now so it just leads me to think so? Could your hateful doctor possibly prescribe you clomid just to see if you actually ovulate with it?

It wouldn't shock me. I have a history of cysts, and 3 years ago had a doozy of a cyst. The only reason I don't think that is it now is I have been scanned once a cycle to check, and I am cyst and fluid free =\


----------



## campn

Maybe you've PCOS without cysts, I've heard that not all women who have PCOS suffer from cysts, so maybe yours just come and go? It's really not a big deal thing to have though, I'm sure I've PCOS since my cycles were so long and I've bad acne. Metformin and Clomid will help so much though, even soy (they say if you PCOS don't take it, but it worked for me!)


----------



## DobbyForever

Is it something that can be developed? I feel like my symptoms have been very PCOS like, but it would have only occurred for the last 6 months


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Is it something that can be developed? I feel like my symptoms have been very PCOS like, but it would have only occurred for the last 6 months

I think it's always there but sometimes it makes so little difference, you just might get longer or irregular cycles but still ovulate for the most part. I'm not sure what makes it worse other than just hormonal imbalance. That's why Metformin which is for insulin resistance helps it, insulin regulates the rest of your hormones. I took Metformin when we weren't even ttcing and it made my cycles 29 days instead of my 35 days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk thanks for the info. If my doctor ever decides I am not crazy I will bring it up. My cycles have always been clockwork with the occasional day or two more or less around times of bitch control switch ups. I just don't think after the twins things ever regulated again, but I have been so insanely stressed.


----------



## campn

I really blame your bc pill.


----------



## DobbyForever

The frer was a bfn but I did what any self respecting TTCer would do
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> The frer was a bfn but I did what any self respecting TTCer would do

Dobby is that a line!??


----------



## DobbyForever

Right? It looks like a line but the frer was negative and my temps are shit


----------



## campn

I know blue dyes can give evaps, but your temps are nice and high! Maybe test again with a FRER if it stays high the next couple of days??


----------



## DobbyForever

It popped up right away. I saw it as soon as the urine passed over it. Might pop into the doctor after work and see if I have any betas leftover. Or if I can get one. I do not want to start a category c drug if I am pregnant.

I touched up the 3m original

My temps are really low for me though. Like almost an entire degree lower than usual :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> It popped up right away. I saw it as soon as the urine passed over it. Might pop into the doctor after work and see if I have any betas leftover. Or if I can get one. I do not want to start a category c drug if I am pregnant.
> 
> I touched up the 3m original
> 
> My temps are really low for me though. Like almost an entire degree lower than usual :(

Dobby I really do see it, I saw it on the first post but wasn't sure if it was an evap or not so I didn't want to give false hope, but if it showed right away it can't be an evap.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm terrified now. My stress has been insane. Going to book an appointment asap and retest in the am


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs my eyes want to see a line on all the tests... Which is odd as I am usually the last one to see anything on pictures posted here. Lol. Fx!!!

J, nice to see you! Sorry the people in your life are being b!tches, will you be on the look out for a new donor? 

Someone asked about due dates: mine is November 12 at the moment. And we have not bought anything baby... Funny though as hubby's app (a what to expect app for dads) said to get the nursery ready pretty much as soon as we found out. Ha-ha. We started with looking at paints for the walls yesterday and all I wanted was moms input. Poor hubby, he actually had some really good ideas.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww thanks pl. I love that their is a dad app! And I love even more than DH has it downloaded :). Mom's input is the best


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs there are quite a few out for dads. You'll have tobweed out the lame ones, but the good ones are good. ;) This being oir first it has actually really helped dh. :haha: like "expect mood swings" or otherwise I think he would have been very surprised and might have taken it personally the first time I wanted to murder him. Haha


----------



## Breeaa

Green! I think I see some lines! I'm hoping they get darker tomorrow for you! Fx eeek!!!

Dobs, wow that's a good line!!!! If it came up right away I wouldn't think it to be an Evap? Maybe an indent but it's soooo dark! Try not to stress out Hun. I am like you and wouldn't start the meds until I knew I wasn't pregnant. My dr prescribed me a cat c a few weeks ago and I still don't feel comfortable using it. 

Pacific, how sweet of DH to download the app!! My DH isn't as interested. 3rd baby isn't as exciting! Let's see some nursery ideas? Have you been looking online at all? I'm stalking Pinterest and we aren't even having a nursery. I'm starting to wish we were though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww what is it called?

Here was the frer btw now that someone said they see something I feel like I do as well haha. The funny thing is that open circle was taken two hours late so adjusted would have been low and I started feeling better about my stress load around then as well.

Breee thank you for getting it! Hugs

I wanna see nursery pics/ideas when you ladies get there!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## campn

November is my birth month so it's got to be the best birth month ever. I love November though. It's name, holiday season, weather!

Your DH is the best too!


----------



## campn

Donby- Was the CB and FRER from the same pee?


----------



## DobbyForever

I vote July is the best birthday month but I am biased ;)

Campn, exact same urine


----------



## pacificlove

I'll have to ask hubby to confirm the exact app name. 

Brea: no I haven't looked online yet. Hubby's idea was along the lines of pale yellow walls with animal stickers and light blue ceilings with some white clouds and then some glow in the dark stars for the ceiling.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I vote July is the best birthday month but I am biased ;)
> 
> Campn, exact same urine

Your birth month!?? You adorable firecracker you!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cuuuute ideas pl, but you said you tabled those for now?

Camp yeeeah ^_^ that's me hehe


----------



## JLM73

*DOBS!* "WTF!? there is totally a line there!?"
:blush: hoping my saying that again works again this time.
Be not joking, I def see the blue second line and the first test as well- specially on the enhance:thumbup:
REALLY can't wait to see the next:friends:
sending you mega :babydust:
*P-Luv* not at this time waiting for AF first cuz donor bailed right when we needed to start a few pic ups:growlmad:
So when the BroomBitch shows I start interviewing


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, dude, I swear I saw a line on even your very first one, and I'm not even familiar with those blue dye ones so I didn't even know what I was looking for. As for you FRER, I feel like it's weirdly to the left, but I totally saw some line straight away. Crappy manip. below but I think you can see?
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-04-18 at 11.58.51 PM.png
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## campn

Are you ladies getting that annoying as hell movie pop up every 5 seconds??


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh J I hope you get a reliable donor this time without the headache

I am trying not to get my hopes up. I was going to test again but it was too diluted so it has to wait until the am


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Are you ladies getting that annoying as hell movie pop up every 5 seconds??

Yes!


----------



## Jezika

And Green! Congrats on your BFP, lady! I totally get your nervousness. Hoping for some wonderful line progression. I really don't think 12DPO is that bad to get a BFP. I've heard of plenty of ladies having to wait till even later!

J, so sorry about suckie donor. I wonder wtf happened to him that he's suddenly being an ass.

Campn - in answer to your question from a few days ago, I was born in Hungary.

Texas - Rootin' for ya for tomorrow, even despite the temp drop of doom.

Sorry for not responding to others... I'm so exhausted and promised DH I'd try to go to bed early. 

I went for my scan today and I was pretty nervous... just before I went in, I'd wiped the VJ and saw light brownish CM, which freaked me out. I stared up at the ceiling for ages as the technician did her stuff, wondering how I'd react when the inevitable happened. And all while poor DH was outside in the waiting room for 10000 years. But when she turned the screen and showed me "baby" I was like "What? Is everything okay?" and it apparently was. The tiny blob is 1cm exactly and is measuring 7 weeks and 1 day, which is pretty much spot on. We also saw the heartbeat (141bpm), which was so weird. We didn't get teary because I think we're still holding off on getting attached, but it was pretty awesome. Below are some of the less crappy pics. About 5 hours later I went to the toilet and wiped again got a lot of gloopy CM that was half creamy white and half light brown. Looked a lot like some of the mucus plug pics online. I hope it's all okay. If it's old blood and I saw a HB literally hours before, I hope it's fine? As you know I find anything to worry about.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-26.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 11









FullSizeRender-25.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez! Thanks so much for tweaking it! Pro moves! I can definitely see it there. I agree, I didn't see it in my original pics because I don't look for lines so far to the left. Bizarro


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies getting that annoying as hell movie pop up every 5 seconds??
> 
> Yes!Click to expand...

It's pretty awful! I can't do anything when it keeps popping! 
I really hope this is your month Dobby! <4 bring on baby boy!!!


----------



## campn

Jez you've nothing to worry about, that heart beat is perfect! The higher the better this early on. Mine was barely 121 and they like anything above 120.

Also I think it's a girl!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez love your scan pics! So glad all is going well on your end! When is your next scan? Are you thinking of doing the early blood testing in a few weeks? Love love love!

Campn, I hope so! My mom is itching for a grand baby and I always wanted to be the one to give her the first grandchild (bonus if grandson) and I am a bit worried my brother knocked up his gf. I know this is not a competition or a race but.... I will be piiissssed on so many levels.


----------



## mrs.green2015

You ladies made my night. I love coming to bed and having a few pages to read!!

Dob- holy line. Have you gotten lines on the blue ones before? 

Campn- those ads made me leave earlier. At least have ads for different things! 

Welcome back J!

I didn't test tonight. I had way too much water. I'll test tomorrow am with a frer. I'm so freaking nervous already.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Jez love your scan pics! So glad all is going well on your end! When is your next scan? Are you thinking of doing the early blood testing in a few weeks? Love love love!
> 
> Campn, I hope so! My mom is itching for a grand baby and I always wanted to be the one to give her the first grandchild (bonus if grandson) and I am a bit worried my brother knocked up his gf. I know this is not a competition or a race but.... I will be piiissssed on so many levels.

I get it! I was the first girl in the family to have a baby and I loved the attention as sad as it sounds, now all my siblings having kids my parents are like ugh so what's new!??? :p also having a boy was a big deal to both sets of grandparents and that was fulfilled too so I get it!!


----------



## pacificlove

Dang j... That's another month come and gone for you. Fingers, toes and I'll even cross my dogs double dewclaws for you finding a good donor this month.

Dobs, not exactly tabled yet. I def like the idea and it actually really surprised me when dh had such a clear idea at the hardware store yesterday. He must have been thinking about it. Luv the guy! 

Like CB we plan a trip to Ikea some time in the future (realistically speaking it probably won't happen until July at the earliest). It'll be a day trip for us. No Ikea on the islands so will have to head on over to the mainland for that.


----------



## DobbyForever

I haven't used the cvs brand before that I can remember. I did use one from the same box two days ago and definitely no line then or now so shrugs.

Hope we get matching bfps tomorrow!


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - bless ya. I don't think we'll do the testing thing because it's just so damn expensive. No idea when next scan is - I have a doc appt on Monday at which point I'll be referred to a midwife, I think. I don't know what happens after that! Oh, and I totes get the first-grandchild mental trophy.

Campn - eeeek you think it's a girl!? Are you doing the Ramzi method? If so, does it change anything that the first pic is abdominal u/s and the second one is transvaginal? Wait... actually I think it's the other way around. In any case, reveal your secrets! Also, I'm just scared because of the light brown CM :$

PL - I'm envious of nursery talk. We have a crappy one bedroom apartment till our new place is finished being built in the winter of 2095, and a two-bedroom rental in our crappy building is so much more expensive.


----------



## claireybell

Morning sugars

J :wave: sorry ypu had a lotta s**t go on hun, big son probs wants his independence- is he driving yet aswell? Still cant believe that donor, such guff balls!! I really hope something gets sorted soon, maybe have some sneaky jig with male friend? Lol

Jez awwww your 7wk bean hehee gawjus :hugs: The hb sounds typically Girly to me aswell, i think this bubs was really high like 140-150 something, i remember thinking omg girl lol! CM sounds completely normal with everything stretching down there aswell, when it stretches & pulls over the cervix & then spotting occurs, my midwife told me that :) 

Oooh Dobs i totally see lines on that blue test!! & your temps high aswell, fx'd lovely


----------



## M&S+Bump

Too many pages, ladies, I caught up but can't remember.

Congratulations to the bfps!!

I have more line (or not) porn for you all - tweakers, do your thing. That sounds so wrong. I can only attach one at a time from phone so excuse double post.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm only CD19, I think, so I'm not even sure it's physically possible to be pregnant at this stage, but the obsession has begun :wacko: and won't let up now til AF comes. I took opks twice a day from CD12 and they were always negative - but just before I started doing them my libido went through the roof and that has only happened around ov for the last few months. So obviously now I've convinced myself that soy made me ov really early..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh. Well I did not wake up to AF and my temp was oddly up so what the heck I took a test. It was a Walmart cheapie but definitely bfn. Nothing even close to a second line. Idk maybe I didnt O?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that's a bfp. I saw the line on the original frer but yes it's pretty far to the left. Excited for you and Greenie to test this morning :)

Greenie, good decision too much water would have diluted things and gave a false result. I can hardly wait. It's like Christmas right now:)

J, :rofl: she called manfriend?! Oh lord she's crazy. Ugh, I'm so sorry that donor bailed on you. I hope you can find a reliable donor soon. Sorry about money and your back. Yes insurance is crap anymore.

Jez beautiful scan pic. I know you are worried be I feel like everything is going to be just fine :hugs:

Campn, I can't believe someone had taken time out to say that to you. Before we know it, you, CB, Brea will be having babies then we will have to wait for Pacific and Jez, then Dobby and Greenie :) 

M&S I can't see anything yet. Also, I'm not a test tweaker. Our resident tweaker is on vacation in London.


----------



## M&S+Bump

So she is, I forgot!


----------



## shaescott

Agh I've missed so much! Dobs I totally see the blue dye lines, they're super obvious! Cute bean Jez!

My temping has gone to shit because of this trip. Forgot 2 days in a row and then this morning I stood up before remembering to take it.


----------



## claireybell

Nah dont bother whilst over in uk Shae, enjoy your holiday :) how you finding our crappy weather? Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Brief post. Today is going to be extremely rough. Dobs, might message you. Any thoughts/prayers/good juju is appreciated.

Jez, what a beautiful little bean pic! I also had brown cm well after anyone could call it implantation bleeding. I think it was between 6 and 7 weeks. 

Dobs, I see a faint line but blue dyes have burned me before, so I will remain neutral on my opinion. 

Green, i'll try to check back for your test at some point :) 

J, nice to see you again :hugs: what a rough time you're going through. I hope it becomes more barable soon. And for f's sake, i hope they give you your gd meds!!!!!

I know we all do this but sorry if i missed anyone...


----------



## Janisdkh

Hi ladies <3 Joining you all.. This 2ww is going to kill me... I am already obsessing so bad hahaha <3 Sticky baby dust to all xo


----------



## campn

M+S- I see something ever so faint!!! 

Jez- Yep that's the Ramzi theory! From what I understood you don't need to flip the images whether abdominal or transvaginal after a lot of research but most people will say you need to flip it. If your placenta is on the left (the right side on your picture) it's a girl, and if your placenta is on the right (the left side on your picture) it's a boy. My placenta was right in the middle so no one could guess on mine lol! I knew I implanted on the left though cause that's when I felt sharp pain for a bit the day before my BFP.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy reply lol

MS I love that you are testing at cd19 lol. I never thought the day would come when someone beat my 1dpo test hahah.

I forgot who mentioned the tww wait but shout out for solidarity 

As for me, I got super faint (can not get them to show on a pic) lines on the veriquick and frer. Nothing on the Wally. Temp is still up. Going to try and pop into the doctor today after work but we will see.

I will post my bfns for viewing pleasure or displeasure lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry have to do one at a time. Veriquick in case
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

Out of case. Line would be the right
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## M&S+Bump

*totally hasn't already tested with hpt as well as opk the last two days - cos that would be MENTAL*

:blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Wally
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

Dropped a fuzz on the test my bad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao omg I totally thought that was an hpt and I was like lol she crazy but I love her for it


----------



## mrs.green2015

So it looks like I'm having a chemical or maybe a faulty test from yesterday idk. But I do know I don't wanna go to work now.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I see lines on all of those test, especially that first one!!

Green- How come!?? No lines today??


----------



## mrs.green2015

I got the faintest line I've ever seen on the frer. I'll try to take a pic and the oh ther one is lighter. Those tests are weird though so in not counting anything on it. But the frer is not a 13dpo test.


----------



## M&S+Bump

DobbyForever said:


> Lmfao omg I totally thought that was an hpt and I was like lol she crazy but I love her for it

No. It is a hpt. :blush: Because I didn't get a +opk I'm now driving myself demented over-analysing my symptoms from before CD12 in case I ov'd really early and missed it. More likely I actually haven't even ov'd yet - it was CD30 last time!! 

But you know what it's like inside a demented TTC'ers head.

And I defo see a line on the first test and the frer.


----------



## mrs.green2015

On the bright side this ring trick really does work.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Fern81

Green I'm sooooo rooting for you! 

Dobby your hormones and ff chart and tests have me all baffled - I hope it's the BEST outcome of all, a sticky bfp and happiness (yes I clearly saw all the lines on your first batch of tests, saw something light on the last batch of tests too).

JLM - Sheesh you are going through a sucky month! The wheel has to turn hun , hope it turns really soon xx

Gigs - I have all these horrible scenarios running through my head thinking what you might be going through, hope you are doing OK under the circumstances. Sending you so many positive thoughts and hope this trial you're going through passes soon and that you might find peace. The offer stands here too, pm me anytime you need to even though you don't really know me.

(that goes for anyone else on here too)

Texas - Seems like you really did ovulate, hope you have a lazy bfp waiting or else that AF will show up soon and put you out of your misery.


----------



## Fern81

Mrsgreen I was posting while you were posting but I totally see that line too. FX hunni xxxxxx


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> On the bright side this ring trick really does work.

It's definitely there but really light... I hate those new FRER though. My lines were much darker on the old style FRER from the exact same pee.


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> On the bright side this ring trick really does work.

I def see something but really faint.. I will have to keep that ring idea in mind when I test.. Does seem to work! 

I might test at 10dpo.. I am currently 4dpo..

Good luck!


----------



## TexasRider

I agree green I see the line but it is faint. You're still only 13 DPO though and the frers suck.

I was looking at my notes from last cycle and AF didn't show up until about 10-11 last month so fingers crossed that she will show today. i just want a clear resolution one way or the other lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Should I get the betas done? I feel like it'll be a waste of time but also then the doc will know I had a chemical which is good since it'll be 2 losses back to back


----------



## Janisdkh

TexasRider said:


> I agree green I see the line but it is faint. You're still only 13 DPO though and the frers suck.
> 
> I was looking at my notes from last cycle and AF didn't show up until about 10-11 last month so fingers crossed that she will show today. i just want a clear resolution one way or the other lol

Hmm with that being said maybe ill try dollar store tests considering I will be early still and plus I never had any bad tests except for dye leaking on one.... I have never had luck with FRER so thanks for saying that lol I was thinking of picking one up for 10dpo.. Maybe not such a good idea then


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> Should I get the betas done? I feel like it'll be a waste of time but also then the doc will know I had a chemical which is good since it'll be 2 losses back to back

Sucks to say but chemicals happen more often then we think :( Woman like us just catch them because we test early..Makes us so heart broken :( :( Try not to stress on it lovey and good luck! 
How about a dollar store test? They are pretty dang sensitive :)


----------



## Fern81

Green - I would definitely have a beta done. I hope it's a nice sticky bfp of course. BUT my dr said if I even suspect a bfp or chemical he would like me to get betas done because diagnostically they help with fertility/infertility treatment. He was a bit exasperated with me trying for 12 years and then not getting betas done with my 2 suspected cp's; he said afterward it would have helped him immensely to see the numbers esp now that we have to move on to IVF. OK I'm rambling, sorry, I am so anxious for you to get the best news possible. xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Fern81 said:


> Green - I would definitely have a beta done. I hope it's a nice sticky bfp of course. BUT my dr said if I even suspect a bfp or chemical he would like me to get betas done because diagnostically they help with fertility/infertility treatment. He was a bit exasperated with me trying for 12 years and then not getting betas done with my 2 suspected cp's; he said afterward it would have helped him immensely to see the numbers esp now that we have to move on to IVF. OK I'm rambling, sorry, I am so anxious for you to get the best news possible. xx

That makes total sense being that you have tried for so long. Bless your heart. Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## campn

Green- I also agree with having your betas done, it'll get your doctor to pay more attention and see what else she thinks could help you out, maybe put you on progesterone too?


----------



## campn

Jani- Welcome hun and may the dreaded tww go smoothly for you!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'd get betas done for sure mrs green.

Also, the published sensitivity for the new frers is 25miu. So the cheapies are probably better. FX for you. I hate frers, they led me a merry dance last month and I'm quite crazy enough without indent lines adding fuel to the fire...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Called to get betas. The nurses don't answer you have to leave a vm then they call you back. Darn infertility department. 

Anyway I'm completely crushed. I know these things happen I get it. I'm just tired of these things happening to me. I have a million things to be thankful for but not today. Today I'm sad. And I'm taking the day for me.


----------



## campn

One of my friends who just had her baby girl found out she is hydrocephalic, which means fluid retains in her brain and it gets rapidly larger and larger and they'll have to do brain surgery on this baby who is barely 4 weeks old. I don't get it, why do these things happen?

Her parents are perfectly young and healthy but it can happen to just anyone. I'm so davestated for them. I just can't stop crying,


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so sorry for her! My best friends baby had open heart surgery at 6 days old. It was the scariest thing. Luckily it seems they get the best of the best surgeons for babies.


----------



## Janisdkh

campn said:


> Jani- Welcome hun and may the dreaded tww go smoothly for you!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Janisdkh

campn said:


> One of my friends who just had her baby girl found out she is hydrocephalic, which means fluid retains in her brain and it gets rapidly larger and larger and they'll have to do brain surgery on this baby who is barely 4 weeks old. I don't get it, why do these things happen?
> 
> Her parents are perfectly young and healthy but it can happen to just anyone. I'm so davestated for them. I just can't stop crying,

Omgosh that is so heartbreaking :( So sorry for your friend, esp the lil one <3


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> Called to get betas. The nurses don't answer you have to leave a vm then they call you back. Darn infertility department.
> 
> Anyway I'm completely crushed. I know these things happen I get it. I'm just tired of these things happening to me. I have a million things to be thankful for but not today. Today I'm sad. And I'm taking the day for me.

What is your most favorite thing to do??? Maybe you could do this today? Or this entire stressful next few days <3 I agree do something for yourself just don;t be hard on you.


----------



## pacificlove

A parents biggest fear....


I am a big dog person and in the last 3 weeks 3 of my friends have lost dogs to cancer. First one they thought they caught it early, all tests indicated they could cut it out. 2 days later they opened him up only to find out it had spread everywhere so the owners decided to not wake him up. This cancer roamed for 3 days max. No lumps or bumps before. His owner is very involved in the cancer research and actually just received an honorary doctorate from the university of Guelph. I trained this dog years ago and completed with him too. Wonderful man!
Then my dogs breeder lost my dogs mom to a cancer behind the eye that spread last week. A friend in the USA who owns my dogs aunt (sister to my dogs mom) died of the same cancer yesterday.

Cancer sucks.. Human or canine!


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i can def see a line on that frer :) fx'd its a sticker hunni, has the clinic called you back yet re Beta's? 

Oh my goodness Campn i feel so sorry & awful for your friends & new bubba.. Trurly so sad :( I really hope the surgery goes well, big hugs :hugs: 

Hi Janis & welcome :) 

Pacific that is also so sad :( sometimes mother nature can be so cruel its really not fair!! Our Cat growing up had to be put to sleep when he was only 5-6yrs old, he contracted Cat Aids/HIV virus, when the weather was good he was completely fine, bad weather & winter months were just awful, i remember coming home from school one day & his food bowls etc had gone.. My parents had him put to sleep, My mum said i never spoke to her for a week! I was so gutted, breaks my heart even telling people about it :( i know its not the same as Cancer but its just as deadly sometimes :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, we get so attached to our pets... I remember mom telling me one morning that our cat didn't make it at the vets over night. He had kidney disease, he was 11 and I was maybe 4...?
Now knowing that my dogs mom and her sister died of the same cancer has me worried a bit more for my dog. 

I need a distraction, I'll be outside for a while. My garden needs some more mulch...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Greeny- don't feel down abot that that test!- like someone else said above- they're not as sensitive as they used to be (25mui) so the fact your picking up a line at 13dpo is great! Staying positive and thinking of u! Looks good to me xx lots of love xx

CAMPN- I have a question for you, you seem to be a gender expert lol, so I was supposed to have a private scan today to get some nice pics but my bank says no! Lol im poor - so have changed appt to friday (will be 14+5 is the nub theory still ok then? or should we potty shot it?!) lol xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

https://www.facebook.com/omeletocom/videos/10154119067024494/

I'm not sure if this link will work but I just saw this video on Facebook and it changed my whole day. Warning! You will cry! But I think it's worth it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie agree with keep

Will get a beta today since my gyn agrees I should not be on a cat c if pregnant. FXed!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay!! Fx for you dobs!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Im sorry dobs I was over the park with kiddies when I wrote that half arsed reply! 

- thinking of u also! I saw the very obvious line on ur clear blue! so have wverything crossed on ur beta x 

Also- greeny- for some reason my FRER was always darker with evening/ afternoon pee, so if u have a stash, try an evening test- u may be pleasantly surprised xx


----------



## Fern81

https://contraception.about.com/od/contraceptionfailure/a/pregnancytests.htm
^^^
I found the perspective on pregnancy tests and "early results" claims interesting.

Dobby - keep us updated ASAP!

Pacific - I agree, pets (animals in general) getting sick & dying can be just as sad as when it happens to a human. Having never had kids, I feel like my pets are my kids and it's really traumatic whenever any of them get ill or pass away. I have two new-ish rescue kittens, one who just turned 1 :) so they are quite young still & I pray nothing happens to them for years and years.


----------



## campn

Keep- With being almost 15 weeks a potty shot may be all you need! But if you can get both so you can check in 2 different ways! Good luck!! Drink lots of water (a gallon a day) leading up to your scan and have a semi full bladder (but still be comfortable) as I noticed it makes the images so much clearer and sharper.


----------



## TexasRider

AF seems to have arrived. I will keep monitoring it but seeing as how today is 15dpo it should be her. Going to chalk the spotting up to weak ovulation and hope it doesn't happen again lol


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> AF seems to have arrived. I will keep monitoring it but seeing as how today is 15dpo it should be her. Going to chalk the spotting up to weak ovulation and hope it doesn't happen again lol


Tex- Definitely sounds like progesterone problems hun! Your body is shedding its lining way too soon before it gives a chance for an embryo to attach. 

Dobby- Have you tested again?


----------



## TexasRider

Yes that's what most likely happened this cycle for whatever reason. O was later than usual and then my temps didn't go up really high. My other 3 ovulating cycles this year didn't have any spotting early so I'm hoping it doesn't become and issue. Maybe soy would help? Kinda scared to take it though since it could mess it up more


----------



## campn

Soy could make you ovulate sooner, but it shouldn't mess with your progesterone at all, it just tells your body to produce more estrogen so you have a better and stronger ovulation. Maybe try it one cycle and see what happens

It has no hormones in it at all so I don't think it'd mess you up.


----------



## Jezika

Green and Dobs - glad you're both getting betas done. Keep us posted.

Texas - sorry about AF. I think it's definitely worth trying something new next month, even if just for one or two cycles to see how it is.

Campn - Can you see the placenta in my scan pics? In case it helps, the bean definitely appeared to be on the left side of my uterus because that's where she was placing the probe (over my abdomen) when we were seeing the bean. So that means girl? And HR supports that too? We would be so thrilled with a girl!

CB - what you said about CM makes me feel better! Thank you :) Wiping anxiety is the worst!

Gigs - it sounds like you're not short of support on here, but I was meaning to say please feel free to private message me if you did want to talk. :hugs:

Green - that video made me bawl like nobody's business. It's bad, but it also made me wonder whether that could've prevented other still births (unless those are different) and what medical science would say about the amazing thing that happened.

Janis - welcome!

PL/Fern - one of my biggest fears is my cats dying, which i obviously know will happen one day so it's even more traumatizing. I'm especially worried about our siamese, because he really is like our baby and we can't imagine living without him :(

Aaaand I've reached the end of my cognitive capacity...


----------



## claireybell

Jez my midwife & the scan lady said the same thing about the spotting & cervix :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Ive seen that fb video before & just watched again, im properly in tears its just miraculous, pg or not that floors me everytime


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I'm not sure how much you can see in the picture and then when it's uploaded but here's my test from yesterday and then today. In person the one from today is darker. Not as dark as id like but darker. I keep reminding myself hcg doubles every 24 hours so the progression is good. 

Thank you for letting me take over. I appreciate it!


Gig- if you're following along as all you're in my thoughts.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## campn

Jez- Upload your scan pic! Your placenta location isn't always were baby is, cause baby is so small and the placenta at that stage is bigger and it could curve in 2 directions. My baby was to the right but the placenta was in the middle! 

The placenta is the thick fern like bright part on your ultrasound. It can be hard to see.


----------



## Jezika

Looking good so far, Green! Isn't it every 24-48 hours that HCG doubles, though? When I was using Wondfos, my day-to-day tests didn't look visibly different, and sometimes my two-day tests only looked slightly darker.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> So I'm not sure how much you can see in the picture and then when it's uploaded but here's my test from yesterday and then today. In person the one from today is darker. Not as dark as id like but darker. I keep reminding myself hcg doubles every 24 hours so the progression is good.
> 
> Thank you for letting me take over. I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Gig- if you're following along as all you're in my thoughts.

That's majorly dark for a 24 hrs period hun! I didn't even test everyday with an expensive test cause I thought it'd be a waste of money. Looks good! Fx this one sticks!!


----------



## Jezika

Campn... hmm, okay I'll try to fish out my other scan pics and inspect them for ferns, but I feel like they all look more or less the same. The funny thing is that you crossed my mind when I was having my scan (creepy), or at least the memory that you said you wished you'd ask where the placenta was. But I was so nervous and then relieved that the bean was even there and alive that I didn't ask!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I actually think you're right. I can never remember. Lol 

Campn- these are the ones I got for "free" haha so I don't feel bad using them every day. Just trying to decide if I use a frer tomorrow too? Or wait until Thursday...


----------



## Jezika

Remind me - did you already take an FRER, and if so, when? I'd wait at least two days in-between for FRER or, if you can, three. Love that you're using the "free" tests. Do you have many left?


----------



## campn

Jez- Here you can see the placenta all the way on the bottom like right under the yolk sac. It looks like a leafy tree or something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs- I keep seeing messages of people sending their love, I can't seem to find what u posted- but I hope ur ok, I haven't intentianlly ignored it there was so much to catch up on, so im also sending lots of love ur way, and I hope things get better for u xx

Greeny! - yay lovely line and progression! Wait until u pull out the FRER and im sure u will have lovely lines! (Please try not to send urself crazy with all the testing like so many of us do!!) xx 

Campn- thank u, I'll try my luck and ask for both, im now slightly nervous about asking though, I feel like im being rude, like shut up and enjoy ur babies face and stop demanding to see its butt lol, but Its a private scan and if im paying I feel like it's more reasonable to ask for a potty shot? (It's hard work being an over-polite Brit) lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I have about 5-7 left of the free ones. I have two frers left and like almost 20 ic's.

Yes I took a frer this morning. It was really light but didn't have anything to compare to since I've never even taken one before that's why I took another free one this morning.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Jez- I actually think you're right. I can never remember. Lol
> 
> Campn- these are the ones I got for "free" haha so I don't feel bad using them every day. Just trying to decide if I use a frer tomorrow too? Or wait until Thursday...

Oh yeah I used my ICs everyday too, but there was so little difference (I'll try to see if I have any of my old pictures) but I just wanted to know the line hasn't disappeared. 

Jez- Oye Oye where else do you think of me!? *wink, wink* totally jk! I too almost asked my tech where baby implanted but only cause I was curious as I cramped on the left (I knew nothing about Ramzi) but like you I was so nervous and relieved there was a baby cause that was our second scan after not finding any baby on the first scan.


----------



## Fern81

Green- that is definitely a bfp. Today you are pregnant. And I believe it will be sticky. Congrats hun. Xx


----------



## campn

Keep- Oh you should have seen what I did to our poor tech, bless his heart. I think he thought I'm this psychotic anxious person (well I am!) but I paid $100 for 15 minutes and I knew I could ask him things I cant ask my regular tech's (those medical tech's are so crappy all the time) 

I asked him for potty, nub, profile of the face, different potty angles. They've to be very nice to you since you can review them online.


----------



## TexasRider

Well what I thought was AF on her way was just a smear of red. Same as all the rest of my 4 days of spotting. Guess I'm just gonna ride this out and see what happens. I'm so frustrated I could cry


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I'm so sorry. That its sooo beyond frustrating I had the exact same thing I get it. I however, convinced myself I had ib even though my chart clearly showed no ovulation. Ugh I'm crazy sometimes lol 
I really think it's the lack of strong ovulation that causes it, because then your progestrone isn't as much. On the bright side if that's it, your AF will likely be shorter like mine was. 

Campn- I feel like you're such an expert on scans. I'll be asking you a million questions whenever it's my turn. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green I totally see that! Wohoo all the :dust: to a sticky baby for you!

Honestly I forgot to ask where baby implanted on the first ultrasound which was done at 8 weeks. I do wonder if the midwife will have that answer for me tho... Seeing her tomorrow. 

Someone tell me where all this energy came from? Worked in the garden all morning and only came inside as it got too warm.
Ms seems to be going away, the last 2 days I have only been getting it if I wait too long for food after i get that hungry feeling.


----------



## TexasRider

Well the question is when will my AF actually start lol I'm ok with not being pregnant and just want her to show up so I know where I stand


----------



## campn

Pacific- She might have it somewhere on your file so def ask her you've nothing to lose! I envy your energy I've been so tired today it's insane. Good thing DS was surprisingly cooperative so we took it easy today.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I'm so excited ms is starting to calm down and you have more energy! I second Campn never hurts to ask lol 

So I played hookey from work and just woke up from an amazing nap to the nurses ordered my beta. Now to get the energy to go in haha

Dobs- does Kaiser email the beta results, they told me to call in the next day to hear the results.


----------



## FutureMrs

Wanted to pick your ladies brain about something since you all seem knowledgeable in all things women's health! I am leaving for Mexico on April 27th, my period is also due on this day, we are going for our wedding so I realllly don't want AF at that time. Do you think if started BC say this week and took it until we got home it would keep AF away? Do you think that time frame could also mess up things on the TTC front? Not sure if it is worth the risk.


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> Pl- I'm so excited ms is starting to calm down and you have more energy! I second Campn never hurts to ask lol
> 
> So I played hookey from work and just woke up from an amazing nap to the nurses ordered my beta. Now to get the energy to go in haha
> 
> Dobs- does Kaiser email the beta results, they told me to call in the next day to hear the results.

They email the results to your doctor, and your doctor may or may not email you lol. I always call though. Usually if I go after work the results are in by bedtime. They do them in house here so usually same day.


----------



## DobbyForever

FutureMrs said:


> Wanted to pick your ladies brain about something since you all seem knowledgeable in all things women's health! I am leaving for Mexico on April 27th, my period is also due on this day, we are going for our wedding so I realllly don't want AF at that time. Do you think if started BC say this week and took it until we got home it would keep AF away? Do you think that time frame could also mess up things on the TTC front? Not sure if it is worth the risk.

My gyn always let me alter my cycle around vacation plans when I was younger. It didn't affect me but honestly nothing did until 25


----------



## Flueky88

Okay, please forgive me my brain is fried.

Greenie awesome tests. Your line IS darker for sure :) I'm glad your dr is ordering betas for reassurance.

Dobby same to you happy to gear abut getting a beta.

I'm sorry but I just can't keep up right now. :hugs: to each and everyone of you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Dobs! You never know with Kaiser. They email so much even things I wouldn't think they would. 

Future- I know you can it's not a problem. I used Bcp to regulate my cycle to a different time 4 months before our wedding. Haha 
But idk how it affects you. Everyone is different I suppose? But I wouldn't think one month is too big of a deal?


So my plan so far- get beta done today- check. 
Get another beta on Thursday
Get results Friday. 
As long as results are good I will be telling DH this weekend (schedule permitting it's sort of an elaborate plan, because that's who I am)


----------



## DobbyForever

Red light add the beta just won't be in the my results section. So write it down if you don't get the email from the doctor that ordered it


----------



## pacificlove

Exciting green! Fingers crossed!

Dobs, have you had the betas done yet?

Campn, I am sure the midwife will have more info for me. So far none of the bloodworm results have been shared with me nor much more then verbally told by the ultrasound tech. Here everything got forwarded to the midwife. I have to check my calendar for the appointment time as I totally forgot.


----------



## JLM73

:wacko: LORDY this is the chatty thread lol!
OK...prepare for take off as I try to reply to all 10 pages lol:plane:

*Gigabyte* Sending MUCH <3 and :hug: your way. I too missed the issue but regardless really hope you are physically OK:hugs: 
*Tex* :hugs: to you as well sweetie as TTC craziness is so very stressful as it is, and even worse when you are stuck in limbo
*MrsG* I def see progress on the 2nd test and that is REALLY good for only 24 hrs. I can't wait for your beta.:thumbup: 
*Re: annoying Ads here* WTF:growlmad: HATE the rollover ones and what jackoff MAN thought posting ads for Huge preggo bellies, maternity wear, babies etc on *TTC* pages???:saywhat: Surely they can have the ads fit the topic/thread etc like FB YouTube etc target ads to what we like/querry etc:ignore:
*Jez* I think my donor stressed the process of TTC. He worried more in the TWW than I did! Plus he was older and lazy I think[-(<3 your gummy bear pic!
*Keep*Hell yes you can ask for certain shots in a private scan!:thumbup: I've done many in the past.
*Janis*:hi: WELCOME!
*Fern*Thx re: my luck turning. I actually got many things done today biz wise as Exhub finally paid his childsupport:roll:
*Pacific* Many ppl believe pet cancers are due to chems in vaccines and petfoods etc. I do not vaccinate after my pets boosters unless kenneling since they live inside. ex: ethoxyquin is a preservative in some petfoods BUT is a cancer causing Herbicide- so food can stay on shelves for months:growlmad:
*CB* I've asked Manfriend to donate 2 years, but he is not having it,:nope: and is a pro Pullout Artist
*Flu*YESS my batshit mom calls:telephone: manfriend like every other week, cuz he is too damn nice to her. Persian thing , he humors her
*Dobs*Veriquick ink is pretty pale but I see the line! $store has them and NewChoice which has much darker ink
*Campn* I agree why the world can be cruel. Saw many bad birthdefects in L&D days:(, BUT most were seen on scans and had treatment plans
*AFM* Got alot done today, but def used my TENS Unit after :haha: I love and hate it- shocking massager , My chart is a mess but:shrug:Have been up nearly 30 hrs- sleep meds :yellowcard:=FAIL
That's all I got :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I did about an hour ago then drove home in traffic. Making a quick pit stop at the dollar tree. Debating if I want to hit up target for name brands. Logical brain says no but when have I ever been logical?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for only talking about me lol been driving so I can only reply when I am parked


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol when are any of us logical when it comes to Ttc?!?


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm thinking of you hun; I hope things will turn out for the best regardless of what happens now. <3 also I miss that picture of Des! 

Flu- Sending you lots of love too and thinking of you. 

Dobby- Umm when exactly have we been logical!? I'll leave logical (which is so boring) to men who ruin everything fun we plan :p WHY CANT I BUY 17 FRERS packs!??


----------



## DobbyForever

Okay impulse buy. $5 off coupon on box so I had to spend the $10 just to see it in action. I am one of those first responder types lol. Ugh it won't let me upload it!!! It's the digital fr with a smartphone app . I am not using it until I get my beta but I will do a video on YouTube when I do


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- you better hurry and get your beta with a good level so I can see this thing in action haha


----------



## DobbyForever

You may have to wait longer. All my hpts came back negative on a 4 hour hold no liquids and minimal food :(. No looking forward to the beta. Maybe those were just dodgy tests or a cp :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## campn

Dobby- 4 hr hold very early on is still not enough! Don't get upset, test again with FMU tomorrow! Love you, can't wait for that blaring positive!


----------



## DobbyForever

You're probably right. It was just sooooo concentrated.

I did manage to darken up a line on my dollar tree just now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oooo look at that line! 
After today I've lost all faith in frers so this early on I wouldn't be suprised you for bfn in the middle of the day after a 4 hour hold


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. You ladies rock.

Greenie, sorry I missed it while driving. Did you go in for your beta already?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I did! A little bit before 4:30 so I'll call in the morning for my result. But I'm feeling soooo much better about my test results. 

If all goes well and beta is good I'll be telling DH this weekend.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! I think the lines look great. Any thoughts to how you are telling DH? Sorry if I am repeating questions! Trying to pack to stay at my parents'/ too much to do! ><


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't told anyone yet so no repeating! 

So how I'll tell him...

We're coming up on our one year anniversary and I've been telling him I want to take pictures together. Nothing fancy but I want to get in the habit of doing it every year, right now with us then with our kids. Anyway! When we're taking pictures I'll have the photographer make us write on a chalkboard why we love each other or what was the best part of this last year together or something cheesy like that. We will both write at the same time. The photographer will take pics of both and then we'll show each other and mine will say "we're pregnant!"


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG I love that!!!! I wanted to do something similar but not as cool with our engagement photos if we fell that cycle but obviously that didn't pan out.

To be self centered again I feel mildly better ish. Had to tweak but I see it irl and it popped up before the urine on my dollar tree finished crossing the test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

0320am & cant sleep due to guff blocked sinus s**t & Riley in the bed aswell, knackered is an understatement, 2nd night no sleep, this bug wants to do one! Drs tomo morning i think!!! Pfft!! 

MrsG i just come across your 2 test progressions from earlier todsy, LOVELY!!! :thumbup: definately positive hehee you pg bean :) excited to see your blood results eeee! 

Giggles, hope all is ok.. On reading Keeps post, i think i missed a post aswell, so big hugs on whats going on.. Xx

Dobs i can totally also see a line on that dollar store test you posted :) are your bloods today or tomorrow hun?


----------



## claireybell

And MrsG thats the cuuuuutest way to tell hubby awwww i wish i was that imaginitive :hugs: whens your Anniversary?

Dobbles i can clearly see that line on the b/w piccy there!!! Ahhhhhh exciting stuff! I hope this is it eeeep!

J, your manfriend wants to calmdown on his great pull out timing pffft!!! Reeeally hope you get a donor sorted very soon my lovely xx


----------



## DobbyForever

And the original and I swear I will stop posting pictures

I did my blood today. I called 30m but still nothing. I am calling at 8 and 9 then heading to my mom's and calling one last time before bed lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 16


----------



## claireybell

FutureMrs said:


> Wanted to pick your ladies brain about something since you all seem knowledgeable in all things women's health! I am leaving for Mexico on April 27th, my period is also due on this day, we are going for our wedding so I realllly don't want AF at that time. Do you think if started BC say this week and took it until we got home it would keep AF away? Do you think that time frame could also mess up things on the TTC front? Not sure if it is worth the risk.

I think theres a pill you can get from Drs that will hold off period, my friend used to take it whenever her ls was due on or around her holidays! 

Im not sure if its too late to start taking it before your wedding only some pills you can start & then a week or so into taking them you can gave hormone bleeds or spotting esp if you stsrt them when you not got first day of period.. Def have a word with your Dr hun :thumbup: 

From a ttc point of view, it would only delay you a cycle id say, have the pill bleed at end of full packet & then dont restart the pill packet.. You should ovulate at some point a couple wks after stopping bc ..


----------



## claireybell

ooh yes there is on the normal one aswell, faint but clearly visible!! No need to apologize Lol we all love posting & viewing piccys hehe


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs that line is clear as day even on the original!

CB- our anniversary is may 30th so coming up quick!


----------



## DobbyForever

That is close! So exciting! Are you two making a big event of it?


----------



## mrs.green2015

We honestly haven't even talked about it! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Giiirl you better get on that! May is just around the corner!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbers* I totally see the lines :thumbup: And I will be on Beta Watch as you know I can't sleep anyhow:haha:

*Claire* You have NO idea the offers I have made ManFriend for just ONE cup:blush:
I am honestly surprised he keeps refusing:roll:
I'm like DUDE just put it in a F-ing cup and WALK AWAY :brat: Claim ignorance on where the cup went! No harm no foul:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Trade bodies? I am so effing tired lol. Normally I stay up watching dance moms and total divas which is perfect to wait on beta results but I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My doctor just emailed me back. Getting my thyroid checked in the morning to see if I need to go on meds while pregnant. I'm pretty excited. 

On another note- totally feel like I don't belong here at my moms.


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I hope I read that right and yoyo had a new donor! Yay!!!

GREEN! Call Kaiser nooow! I am on hold for an advice nurse. The operator can give you the number, but I was confused so I want to talk to a nurse.

So the verdict is... he said "Greater than 1". ... I have heard <1, I have heard some people read it as 1 (but it was <1), and I have heard specific numbers. I'm not sure where he got this "Greater than 1" and I swear if his 1st grade teacher didn't teach him the crocodile teeth trick and he read it wrong I will flip a b*. But there is a long wait to talk to a gyn nurse.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Greenie, what was the verdict on your beta?

What's wrong? Why don't you feel like you fit in :(


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs that test is pretty clear without edit! Hope this is it for you!! 

Greenie: I love your idea! So cute, you have great imagination. 

We'll be announcing our baby around our anniversary. Dh has the weekend of may 8th (Sunday and Monday) off, so will be seeing the family then. We'll have our second wedding anniversary on the 10th.
Timed just perfectly with our anniversary, my dads return from his business trip and my brother will be back from spending 4 months away too.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs will they sent you something written?

Green: so your betas are good for the moment? And yay for doctors being on top of this for once!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL! That is so wonderful! That'll be great that you can announce it to them face to face rather than relying on FB or the phone to tell close family.


----------



## campn

Dobs I can totally see them lines you don't need to tweak it! Really really really hope this is your forever baby!!! Stick stick stick! 

Claire- Aww hun I'm so sorry! Being sick, no sleep, preggo and having another kid to take care of is the worst combination ever and it's been happening here over and over at our house too. I hope you get sth for that bug and get back to a complete bill of health <3


----------



## DobbyForever

My beta is a less than 1. So I don't know what these bs phantom lines are about but this is stress I did not need the night before an important job interview :cry:


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> My beta is a less than 1. So I don't know what these bs phantom lines are about but this is stress I did not need the night before an important job interview :cry:

How come!?? The lines were so there I'm sure not all of us just imagined them!?? I'm so sorry Dobby this makes me so mad and upset for you. Is your SO sill willing to try again?


----------



## DobbyForever

idk he isn't here. I sent him to his place since I am going to my mom's. I don't want to talk to him. He'll want the specifics of numbers and what it means and play by play and I'm so sad.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry Dobs. 
Who do I call for results? 

I'm just so overwhelmed right now and so is DH. A lot of stuff isn't going right and I'm laying in bed just so sad and thinking this isn't the right time to be pregnant. We don't even have a place of our own.


----------



## DobbyForever

the 24 hour advice nurse line. The number is on the back of your card. I'd tell you mine but I know sometimes they do things by region so you might have a different call number.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Maybe don't even tell him at all, I think he's the kind of person that does well when you don't share everything with. He'd probably just give you a headache. 

Green- I know it must suck living back with your mom but you'll eventually move again before baby is here I'm sure. You might love it once morning sickness and fatigue hits and you have someone else doing most of the chores and cooking! 

I'm watching the movie Gattacca. For some reason I love this boring movie! And it's not even because it has Jude Law! Well maybe.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My results aren't in yet.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, waiting for results with you. Fx. 
Babies never have perfect timing or else more people would so this I think. Make the best of living with mom, keep your head up girl. Your dream home could be around the corner. 
Honestly I have always found good and bad things come in bunches for me... They say it comes in 3s but it never has for me: 1 or 4 or 5s are my usual number of times of how often things go wrong.
This bfp is your turn around! And I don't count the good things, that's just bad luck.

Dobs hugs: will they redo your betas in 2 days? This is odd.. Did they mix up your blood work with someone else?
And if this is true, I agree depending on where you and so are at right now, it may not be a good idea to tell him. Instead tell someone close to you, like your mom, bff... Etc

Cb, hope you are getting some sleep.

Talking about sleep, I better get some. Upon checking my calendar I was surprised to find that the appointment with the midwife is in the morning not in the afternoon as I thought.... Oops, glad I checked the time the day before.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I'm not telling him. Just going to cry it out at my mom's and move on.

Green that is weird. Although my clinic is fairly small compared to other ones I have seen, and the do their tests in clinic now instead of sending it to the nearby hospital. So maybe that's why? In any case, I can't wait to hear your levels!

Pl I do that all the time haha so I set reminder alarms for 24 hours out and 2 hours out


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg just wrote out a long reply and pressed the back button and slot it all rrrghh 

Dobs: im so sorry about ur beta :-( sending lots of :hugs: your way xx 

Greeny- good luck for ur beta results!! Ur tests look great! I totaly understand all the nerves that hit when u see that :bfp: I was living at home, boyfriend left me, was told by social services if I didn't leave my mums there's a strong possibility I could have my baby taken away (me and my brothers & sis were in foster care as kids due to emotional and physical abuse at my mums house) so they wouldn't let me have baby there (after lots of court fighting I got an interim care order meaning I had to move into my exs with his mum (whilst he was cheating on me) and my MIL was sole carer of my daughter for the first 7 months of her life x (social services wanted to know I wouldn't neglect a baby like my parents had done to us) - it can be hard, but the most amazing thing about children- is they bring out the most strongest side we didn't know we had, and give us the ability to carry on, when times are tough! U can do this! And things will get better! P.s - I LOVE ur idea about telling hubs! Will be so good to get the shock on his face caught on camera!! Xx

Campn- hahahs re: crazy lady stories in scans etc- when I was in the early stages with this pregnancy they thought it was ectopoc (hormones high nothing on scans) well I went into early preg unit with pain, doc took a sample of pee away for preg test, the min doc left the room I went over to the vunrable receptionist quizzing Her on my test, "was it positiive?! What did it look like?" She looked at me blankly and replied it was very faint - so I demanded to see the test! to which she looked at me worryingly and said "it's in the bin?" I replied "WHICH BIN?!!!" I was literally about to go fishing in bins but I think if it stood there another 20secs security would have been called :rofl: - im hoping this assertive side comes out at my scan with just a smidge less crazy lol

JLM73 - glad ur back, the thread is so much more colourful with ur emojis lol, sorry to hear ur having a rough time :-( - hope to be able to have a giggle about all ur brilliant donor stories again very soon, lots of love xx 

Sorry to people I missed- I have two excited kids off to Peppa pig world today xx


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry dobs, we all saw those lines so it wasn't just you!

FX green it gets better, like others have said there is never a perfect moment for a child, a few days after i found out i was pregnant the first time, i was also told i was being made redundant, even though that baby didn't work out we would have made it work, optimism is the way forward :) 

afm I didn't test this morning for the first time, not going to test until the end of the week, then i should definitely know, i'm a day late right now, with sore boobs lots of cm and CP is high and closed, but yesterday was still negative so i'm leaving it for a bit! my new bbt thermometer should arrive today so we'll see what my temp is like tomorrow, (obviously i'll take it with a pinch of salt since its a different thermometer) but yeh... hopefully it wont drop :)


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I'm sorry to hear about your friend's baby. I will pray the surgery will go swiftly and smoothly. 

Greenie it'll be fine :hugs: plus, you will have several months to find a home for you three. Very cute announcement ideal too :)

Dobby wtf?! Oh and I think you are right not telling him about this. I really hope the interview goes great today. I'll be thinking of you.

Pacific yeah thank goodness you checked! 

J :hugs:

Gigs, :hugs: I'm sorry for this terrible burden in your life. I'm thinking of you too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popped in to say love you all :). Woke up to temp but going back to bed for two hours :)


----------



## TexasRider

Still no AF took another test and bfn not even the hint of an Evap or anything. Upon further reflection I may only be 15dpo today since I didn't get my big rise in temp till cd20. I'm going to call my dr either tomorrow or Monday and see what he says to do. I still have a script for provera I can use to being on my AF but I would rather talk to him about it before I just take it. What do yall think?


----------



## DobbyForever

I think 15-16dpo is right on the money but I would love to have some opk data as well. Did you keep checking your cm? It's such a clear shift though. I would definitely not take the meds to start af without talking to your doctor. Hopefully he'll say come in for a beta :). FXed! Hope the b stats away and a bfp shows up. You are only a day or two late so hopefully just a shy little bean in there growing and working on that hcg. Especially if that dip two days ago was implant


----------



## mrs.green2015

Weird question and I'll follow up in a bit- 

So I have a tilted uterus which is no biggy but before when I got my bfp almost immediately peeing became weird and it just did again. I pee a little and it feels like I'm done but when I go to live or something the test comes out. So this morning FMU, I usually pee a lot but barley any came out at first so I put a little in my cup then when I moved a lot ( my norm) finally came out. My question is, would the urine that came out first kinda be like the most diluted or have any less hcg? I would told my uterus kinda splits mt bladder in half.
Anyway this mornings test is way lighter than the other two so I'm hoping somehow some miracle that could have caused it?


----------



## Fern81

OMW just deleted a long post.

Green - congrats again xx

Dobby and Tex - how frustrating for both of you!! Hugs!

Kitty - FX hun.

I'm starting to realize IVF is on top of me! I keep having to increase my nutrient intake because my weight keeps dropping below what I want it to be. I also need to start taking my exercise regime down a notch (and JUST when my diet & exercise plan is going GREAT!!). I will probably only be allowed to walk for daily exercise for the IVF weeks grrrr. However, I've been on a special eating plan/diet for so many months now and also taking tonnes of expensive supplements since January so I guess I can sacrifice exercise for a few weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's possible. I have read nowhere scientific lol that that first stream contains the most hcg so you should catch the first 5 seconds and then I have heard it is most diluted so you should catch your midstream.... So there is talk out there that not all of your stream is created equal.

We're you able to call in for your beta?


----------



## Fern81

FX Green xx I have no idea how a tilted uterus works but HUGS!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern!! 11days! Sorry about your weight. I have the opposite problem, but I think any time your body doesn't just do what you want it to do it is annoying af.

lol unjust realized using the af for as f- slang doesn't read as well on a ttc board hshsh


----------



## mrs.green2015

My level was 8. There's no way this can be a healthy pregnancy. I don't even want to go get my thyroid checked now. What's the point?

Which means the negative this morning is a true negative.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs wouldn't a late implant at like 13dpo be bad? Like not as viable?

Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped had some pinkish discharge. Hoping this develops into AF so I can get on with things.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aren't you only 14dpo? 8 is a perfectly good number! Will your doctor repeat in two days? Hugs hugs.

Tex no idea lol. I usually implant way early. Kind of in your boat. Bring on AF so I can move on


----------



## TexasRider

Green- it has to start somewhere. If you were at 0 before implant double time on that would be about right I think? .. So I would go in for another round of beta to see if it doubles like it should and get the thyroid checked. As of now you are pregnant!


----------



## Fern81

Green - still hoping that this is a sticky bfp hun. xx

Dobby - oh no not that I normally have that "problem" lmao! I have struggled so much these past 2 years after clomid with getting back into shape (I'm "skinny fat") and I'm _finally_ happy with my eating and exercise plan, it's working, I've lost 11 pounds since Feb, but now I don't want to lose any more before IVF because I need to stay healthy. So ironic just when I finally have something that works really well for me & I'm losing weight easily, I have to eat MORE and exercise LESS because of IVF hahaha!
Usually I also have the opposite problem and I just know a lot of the weight is going to jump back on the moment I eat a bit more and exercise less pfff.


----------



## claireybell

i guess level 8 is about right for the first couple of days of oober faint positive tests as it dbls every 48hrs, i bet if you had Bloods done again tomorrow they would have increased most def, those lines were so visible hun xx 

im at work today & busy busy busy, only an hour left to go thank god as im soooo tired & feeling it today! 

Keeps, ooh have fun at peppa pig world, Riley wasnt keen when we took him for his 3rd Birthday last July lol.. the rides ew went on & i felt my tummy turn & feel yukky, he started screaming, he mainly wanted to gto on the lil rides that you put money in, we shouldve just took him to Southampton West Quay HAHA!! Hope your girls enjoy it, such a lovely sunny day today aswell :)


----------



## DobbyForever

What is this Peppa Pig? BACK IN MY DAY kids went to Knott's Berry Farm or Great America! lol jk

CB glad all is going well on your end. Sorry your busy at work, but I guess that's good in a way haha.

Fern awww yeah that stinks. Well, at least you have something that works that you can go back to after your pregnancy. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- I'm so excited for you to start ivf!

I was 13dpo when my hcg was 8. The advice nurse was nothing but unhelpful. All she said was "well your pregnant but that's a very very low number" like thanks a lot bitch you already know I'm seeing infertility you would think she would just tell me to talk to them. Ugh whatever. I called left message, then missed their call. Of course. Called back and left another message. Too much traffic to get thyroid checked this morning. After I talk to the nurse in my RE department then I'll decide if I get it checked or not.


----------



## DobbyForever

Um. Nurses are not supposed to interpret results for that exact reason. It's actually Kaiser policy. They should only tell you the number and direct you to your gyn for interpretation. 8 hcg for 13dpo is a SOLID number. I'd even go so far as to say excellent number! Don't let that snarky b* get to you. You are definitely pregnant, and I would definitely get that thyroid test done asap and ask for another beta tomorrow.


----------



## claireybell

Urhhhh Bitch Nurse!!!! they arent Drs! But on the upside at the moment, you are very early early pg, im so happy for you :)

Dobby, Google Peppa Pig world - its the only one in the World i think, people come from all over to visit the damn IRRITATING theme park based on a kids programme!! Its about a family of animated Pigs.. lol! daddy Pig is just the worst! Youtube the programme, the theme tune plays ALL day there argghh!! Riley likes the programme.. i have to leave the room when its on HAHA!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I have a beta already waiting to me. I'll make sure I do it tomorrow unless I start bleeding. 
I'll most likely do my thyroid after my meeting this morning.


----------



## Fern81

Green: https://www.betabase.info/ in case it gives you a bit more hope xxx yes have that thyroid checked out asap xxx


----------



## pacificlove

Green, fx your levels go up! I agree, you are very early so 8 would be a great number.
Don't listen to the nurses.


----------



## campn

Green- like the others said hCG has to start somewhere so if you just implanted 2-3 days ago 8 would be very reasonable! You do need to get your thyroid checked out ASAP though. I had to be put on meds same day as my BFP cause if your levels are low they can't sustain a pregnancy, so get that checked out as soon as you can hun.


----------



## mrs.green2015

The nurse practitioner just emailed me. :( she asked about when I had my last period because my hcg is so low. The other nurse (who specializes in RE) also said it was low. She said she's seen it go either way. But to be prepared for a chemical.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gross. What I like about betabase is it only shows charts for successful pregnancies. I dunno. It just doesn't strike me as low. It says to me that you are in very early pregnancy. I know they have to prepare you for worst case scenario to cover their assess legally, but I think that was very premature of them to say.


----------



## DobbyForever

Is there a date on your blood test? Would you be interested on going in today? There should be an increase even just in 24 hours, right? Hugs.

There's also a chance your O date was a day later. So it could very well have been 7hcg at 12dpo hinting at a 9-11dpo implantation


----------



## mrs.green2015

She emailed me again and said they like it to be above 75 at this point. So we'll see. She said I can get the tsh done again if I want. So I am to be of the safe side I guess plus I'm already here.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> My level was 8. There's no way this can be a healthy pregnancy. I don't even want to go get my thyroid checked now. What's the point?
> 
> Which means the negative this morning is a true negative.

8 can definitely be viable green! You're still so early and not everybody has super high numbers from the start. What then need to check is if it's doubling, that's the most important thing! Hopefully tomorrows numbers are at 16 or higher!! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I am so sorry greenie. Big hugs. Hoping little bean proves them wrong!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Greeny- I was like u , had my betas done early, and totally freaked when they came back at 11 (and of course the nurses petrified me too like they've done to you) "that's a VERY low number blah blah blah" I left in a state crying couldn't sleep or eat much, then came the awful scans when they saw nothing, but here we are just over 14 weeks, at 13dpo that number sounds perfect, im not 100% but if ur looking at numbers alone- I think ur progesterone can be a good indicator also, they like that to be high my beta was 11hcg and 40 progesterone x


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Green.. I hope the numbers increase for you. :hugs: 

Dobs, any news from you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- how many dpo were you when it was 11?


----------



## DobbyForever

Have to get my thyroid checked. The pcp Doctor had no insight into why those hpts would show positive if I wasn't pregnant. Still waiting to hear back from gyn


----------



## campn

Green when the doctor ordered my betas I looked up hCG levels and the variation of the numbers was HUGE!!! At 6 weeks hCG ranges from 2000 to 50,000! And my level was 16,000 and they still diagnosed me with "threatened abortion". 

These nurses are not gods, they don't know everything and they can't not predict the future. All that matters now is your next beta, only that can tell you if it's a viable pregnancy or a chemical, one number can't guess anything. It only needs to double now. Stay strong.


----------



## DobbyForever

Update: getting mad af like cramping :cry:


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs :hugs: no spotting yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Not sure. I don't feel like I am, but I am in and out of clinics so haven't had a chance to check.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry Dobs. I just started too. Looks like we may be cycle buddies though?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Im really sorry greeny- I went back to my old post and had read it wrong they weren't at 11 - even so, they have to start somewhere and then double, so as long as u go up to 20 + that will be a great sign x did u manage to get ur progesterone levels? Xx


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Green, I hope this is just things settling down for you. :hugs: 

According to my midwife today, 50% of women spot in the first trimester.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: 

Greenie, are you sure it's AF? Also 8 is very reasonable in early pregnancy. I would get beta tomorrow to be sure. 

Campn how are you lovely?

CB, oh my nephew loves peppa. We normally have to play with his peppy pig figures when I come over. 

Pacific how was your appt?


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie noooo :hugs: Do you mean you started spotting or bleeding? I agree with Flueks about getting the beta tomorrow just to be 100% sure it isn't just first trimester spotting.

AFM no bleeding. But tomorrow'll mark official AF due so we'll see if she rears her ugly head. In other rant news, I am annoyed my urine test isn't online. I watched the tech do it! So I know it's done and been read. >< just tell me negative already lol. I have also decided that the cvs brand must always have a faint line because I took one when I got home from the lab (because I am that crazy) and it had the faintest hint of a line.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol Dobs. I don't think anything is crazy anymore when it comes to Ttc. No spotting but had cramps earlier. I'll get the beta tomorrow but once I get the results I'll probably have a huge pitty party- more than I already am. 

In another note I want to eat everything in site. I just had Wendy's, I can't even tell you the last time I had fast food! It was so damn good. I now want cake. Can we say emotional eater?


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Hi ladies - been running errands all day while my back and neck let me...
*MrsG* I agree with *Camps* IF your mom isn't begrudging like mine :haha: You will appreciate having someone to help on your bad days:thumbup:
Also BRILL idea for telling hubs!!!

*Dobs* Super sorry babe:hugs: BUT again I agree he seems to do better when you don't tell him things- let sleeping :dog: lie...

*Keep* OMG you had mega drama with all that going on!! Makes my mom look simple:-k...scratch that- she tried to have me arrested twice last year becuz we "aren't getting along" :rofl:

*Fern* Not sure how your doc will have your post IVF regiment, but I was a surro in 2009, and had:twingirls: via IVF- success first try. We used the best known IVF doc in Tampa- he's been doing this since the 60s lol
and he ONLY had me lay on the table 20 mins post IVF, then wanted me up and back to normal activity as he stated that keeps the blood circulation up. He has huge success rates, so I doubt you will have to be a potato:haha: The amount in the IVF catheter is literally several Drops, so no worries on anything leaking out. We inserted 3 -5day embies and 2 stuck:thumbup: How many are you all planning to put back, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## JLM73

*Dobster* :-k Any possibility you just implanted 10dpo dip?? I'm still hoping for you :hugs:

*MrsG* my uterus is "anteverted" = tilted forward, and it's no biggie, but I def had that "trickle pee" with prior preg.
Also 8 is fine cuz who knows when you implanted, and if you start at 0, then 2 days later= 2-3, 4 days after implant would be around 4-6 etc just guesstimating. Hang tough mama!


----------



## TexasRider

My OB is going to think I'm crazy. I called and left a msg and waiting for the nurse to call back. I've been spotting red blood for a damn week. At this point im ok with not being pregnant I just want my freaking period to come.


----------



## JLM73

Florida seems like the capital of "themed" parks lol
Disney, Universal Studios, Legoland blah blah- I would actually like to take DS but it's SOOO expensive:shock: Even the FL resident discount is BS. I do want to go to the Harry Potter park tho, but not sure it is even there still.

*MrsG* sorry the wench was so stupidly RUDE:growlmad:
Trust me some nurses think they know more than docs- ahem...My mother.
We butted heads constantly on who had to know more - which SHE argued over.
Personally I love all med folks:shrug: But when her job made them get mandatory cert for EKG rhythms she was :cry: everyday. I tried to help her since as a medic we have to know them all, but she is one of those ppl that won't try to change:roll: 
I did enjoy it when she asked "WHY do yooouu need to know this? You are just on the ambulance??" :saywhat: so I was like ummm bcuz we work codes without a doctor:smug:
Rude I know:blush: but she earned that one lol


----------



## TexasRider

Well I have an appointment to see my OB next Thursday. So fingers crossed we see what's up


----------



## JLM73

*CB* we have Peppa Pig on the 24 hr kids cartoon channel here - Sprout Network, but DS fell off watching it. I LOVE the accents of course. 

*Green/Dobs* I truly hope both of you will prove the med staff wrong!

On a selfish note- my F-ing neck hurts so bad and my shoulders are tight as F! Sooo not comfortable, and I don't wanna take the flexeril till tonight- made me feel so Off ystrdy!
Oh , and newsflash....my chart is complete shit WTF is up with the damn temp plunge?? No more spotting so far, but I'm wondering if the Soy or EPO till cd 8 is the cause:shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

mega cyber :hugs: all around for all you ladies.

_---------
Flueky: appointment went well. Since it's been 2 years since my last pap smear the midwife offered to do one so that was today. She did mention a tiny bit of spotting on the cervix but since I haven't seen any spotting I am not worried. 
We did then hear a healthy heart beat of 170 which I was able to record so I can show hubby on the weekend.
She did drop a bomb on me by telling me that she is thinking about taking a vacation right around my due date. So needless to say, the next appointment is with the midwife that would cover for my midwife.
Waiting for may 30 now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- your next appointment will be the best! It's on my anniversary!

J- fun fact. My dog ate flexeril last week. That was a fun situation running to the animal hospital. Good news- it didn't affect him one bit! One pill knocks me on my ass and the dog who knows how many ge ate, he was fine!

Tex- I'm glad you got an appointment. The week long spotting is too weird.


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks Mrs G! My birthday is only 4 days later, so hopefully all will be good with lots to celebrate ;)
Thinking about it now, my bday falls on a Friday, so I won't see hubby until the next day due to his work... :(


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific glad it went well. So sorry that she is thinking of taking vacation then, but at least she was upfront instrad surprise at the end. 

J, oh I want to go to Harry Potter land so bad!!! Going with in laws to Disney later this year. I do love disney. I didn't really get to enjoy or my first trip as a young girl but 2 years ago I went again and I just loved it. She wah you can never catch a break. I hope your neck eases up soon.

Greenie, wow, I'd have freaked out especially cause my dog is only 6 lbs!! Healthy weight for her breed but being that small and ingesting human dosed meds, scary!

Dobby, hope you hear back soon :) 

Afm, I'm feeling better I had a good talk with DH yesterday and let a few tears out. Just was feeling like I'd never be a mother and he reassured me. He said he was supposed to be the negative one, not me :rofl: it's true I'm usually Mrs. Optimistic and he's my opposite on that. We still haven't talked much more about testing, I wasn't ready for that, I think he wants to wait from since my cycles got regular which is fine, what's another 6 months and I can go to Disney non pregnant so either way. Okay, sorry to be selfish


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu I'm so glad you and DH are on the same page. Even though it's waiting 6 more months it's whatever is best for you!


----------



## pacificlove

Flue, sometimes it's just not that easy to get the talking started. Men don't always understand our concerns about reproduction which makes women more hesitant to talk about it. I have no problems talking to hubby about anything, but when I didn't get pregnant the first cycle or the second I still blushed when I brought up that we may need help because my mom did.

Green: glad your dog wasn't affected by the meds! That's scary!! 

As for theme parks: hubby wants to go, but I am not a crowd person like that and could do without. I'll take a road trip family vacation... Or a beach resort.


----------



## TexasRider

I actually called back and asked for an afternoon appointment instead so it wouldn't interfere with work and now my appt is Tuesday after school. Watch now AF will show tmrw full force haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

She'll show Tuesday morning! Haha isn't that always the luck?


----------



## campn

I LOVE Disney but it's too expensive! And I live 5 minutes away! Honestly since I'm in the same area I should get a huge discount, I mean their tourists are using our roads that we pay for right!? And creating so much traffic! :p we can't go this year anyway since pregnant women aren't allowed on any rides so maybe next year we can do the yearly pass. You pay like $35 a month I think. We'll see. 

Today has been very emotional here too, lots of my anxiety problems come up and overwhelm me so badly and so fast and I feel like I'm carrying this huge weight constantly. 

We did apply for voluntarily preschool for DS, they start in mid August but I guess you register in MARCH!?? Isn't that too early!? Most school were already full by April! We found one that's a bit further from us but at least we found one. Why is this already a competition between parents!? They're only 3.5! Ugh.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn you are already a sweet potato! We had some sweet potato fries on Sunday and I want more... With that delicious chipotle mayo sauce...
I can't imagine living that close to a big park! But then I grew up near that big white castle "Neuschwanstein" and never saw it until I brought hubby to Germany years after moving away. Ha-ha. Tourist were just too annoying.

Tex: fx all goes well!!


----------



## campn

Pacific- I'm craving sweet potatoes so bad now!! I love those baked spicy sweet potato fries I make at home, or baking the potato then adding coconut sugar or those casseroles with marshmallows on top. I'm drooling. 

I need to go to the store and buy like 5 lbs.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I do still stalk you all. I love this thread. It's kind of my guilty pleasure. :)

Campn- My daughter just turned 3 in March, and we had to register her in two different preschools for the fall back in February, just to ensure she'd get into one of them! I stood in line over 2 hours at both open houses to get a slot for her...fortunately, we got her into our first choice of preschool, so we feel pretty lucky!

Green - I'm sorry you're going through this. :hugs: I pray your hcg rises as it should.

Dobs- Didn't you just go through this not too long ago? Positive tests, followed by negative blood tests, followed by negative hpts? Do you suspect chemicals, or do you think perhaps it could be something like a cyst that is giving you positive results at times? This happened to my friend...she had cysts or fibroids (or something of that nature) that were giving her positive pregnancy tests...it sincerely sucked. In any case, I hope you figure it out. :hugs: I'm sorry it all has to be such a shitty rollercoaster at times.

Does anyone have any experience with soy isoflavones? I conceived my first rainbow baby on 50 mg of Clomid, and I've always had trouble with low progesterone. I'm wrapping up taking 180 mg of soy isoflavones (3-7), as those were the days I took Clomid...

I'm giving it a shot. DH still doesn't really want a third, but quite frankly, for someone so adamantly against it, he's not taking any real precautions to prevent it. He's not pulling out, and he doesn't seem to care if it does happen...I almost wonder if he's starting to change his tune, and that he's warming up to the idea of a third baby. I'm even going to be sneaking some CBE smiley digi opk's, so I can maybe catch our surge. He has recently even said, "If it happens, it happens." Soooo...without "planning" it officially, I'm just sort of trying harder than he is to make it "happen." LOL!!! This is under the radar, of course. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Just checking in...

Dobs, I also recall this happened recently. I really hope the dr's take you seriously and look into it. It's not normal to have these faint positives, plus the never ending lh surges. If your gut is telling you something isn't right, you should get it looked into. Speaking from experience, sometimes you have to be your own advocate on health concerns, especially those concerning the female reproductive organs. Also, do some of your own research. I know dr. google can be bad, but it can also provide some hypotheses or even answers. I was able to diagnose a problem I had by doing a little of my own research when several doctors over 4 years of "treatment" couldn't figure it out. 

Green, I am so sorry to read your news in combination with a negative test :( Hopefully it's as everyone is saying and the doctor is just giving you a worst case scenario, but I did also read you've started af :( On the plus side, the clomid did its job and that is fantastic. I feel really confident your "sticky bean" is right around the corner :hugs: 

Tex, I hope you know one way or the other soon. Also, I am definitely a victim of peeing on a hpt and starting my period immediately after (on more than one occasion). Your doctor's appointment being scheduled might be enough to start your period  

J, hope the meds are giving you some relief, even if they are making you a bit loopy! Any new donor prospects? 

Wookie, sounds like the youngest has entered the tolerable stage and the idea of a baby isn't so scary anymore. I hope he gets on board and you can finish your family :) 

Sorry for missing anyone.

AFM, thanks all for the love. I can't talk about what's going on but it's not good. It's very stressful and I'm sad to say I started smoking again, which I haven't done for years...well, ok, it's "vaping", is that how you spell it? I don't know. I tried to go for a less damaging option and have read that it's better than cigarettes...plus much less nicotine, and it tastes delicious, and it doesn't make you stink, so all good things. 

I hate to say it but I'm seeing now how it may have been a blessing in disguise that I miscarried. I know this isn't the case for all things but sometimes when really bad or sad things happen, like a m/c, a reason is revealed to you way, way down the road. I'm finding this to be true in my life a lot, and it just is kind of happening again, and I just thought I'd share. I really hope that doesn't come off as insensitive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie! Hey you! Love that DH is like half on board. Sounds to me like maybe he doesn't want the pressure of performing. I say go for it!

Fluek, you are so far from selfish!

Proximity does take away the glamor. I live in the bay all my life but until I dated a Canadian I had never done the iconic golden gate bridge pictures, been to the cal academy of science, gone to that twisty road (tired)

Bright side, I was offered a job today. So feels good to feel wanted. No more cramping and not spotting. Falling asleep. Urine test results still not in and my gyn didn't get back to me which is odd.

Oh and it did happen two cycles ago. I did get scanned for a cyst that cycle and didn't have one. So either a cp, faulty test, or my body is losing it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs gigs. I did ask and push, but they won't budge. Maybe this time they will. I am glad you see this as everything happens for a reason. Take care of you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and gigs I tried googling before the first cycle. I didn't get any answers. Just few women talking about it happening to them but never getting an answer and chalking it up to a bizarre cycle.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* Crazy the :dog: was fine:rofl: I will say I have 10mg pills and have taken 2 at once and felt fine:shrug: I do have a high tolerance for everything. I think my new b/p med along with the flexeril was no bueno:sick: so I skipped the flex today.
When I have had surgery they up my anesthesia and at eye checks I have to get double the dilation drops....don't ask about :wine::drunk: :haha: I can hang with the big boys there too- tho it hurts the next day

*Fluekster* So glad you and hubs can talk about when to test and not have an issue. I have no patience and want to know everything now now now :brat: lol

*PL* medically I find it somewhat fascinating that she saw spotting and it didn't come out, bcuz that just proves tons of us could e spotting and not even know- weird but interesting

*Tex* Glad you are scheduled- hope they get things sorted:hugs:
afm my upperback/neck/shoulders are so friggin tight- and I am sick of smelling like BenGay ( who came up with that name??) It's actually Aspercream but same sports cream smell. I see the neuro on the 26th, and hope he comes up with something other than surgery which he mentioned before- I am not looking for anyone digging around in my neck /back at 42.
:-k Weird thing is I just walked the dog around the neighborhood, and felt better then, than now that I am sitting on the bed??
Gahhh


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe the light exercise helped stretch things out and warm it up? Idk. Talking out my booty. Hopefully it doesn't come to surgery. Maybe just go away or pt. I know massages are expensive, but massage therapy can be so amazing. Back when I was rolling in money, I used to get them every two weeks.


----------



## campn

Flu- You're the exact opposite of selfish. It's crazy how unselfish you are. I've said it before, you and your DH will make wonderful parents so I'm so convinced you both will have children soon. You'd make the best mom. 

Wookie- I can't believe how crazy it is! Really our country needs to step it up with the schooling system, all my friends in Europe have their kids in subsidized free preschools and some can join as young as 1! 

I took soy and first try I got a BFP. (On our 5th cycle of ttc with no success) I ovulated late although most people ovulate earlier than their usual, but it worked anyway. I took it 2-6.
150 mg the first 3 days then upped it to 200 the last 2 days. 200 is the highest you can go. I was so hesitant to try it but I thought I'm not getting pregnant and my cycles are crazy so what's the worst that could possibly happen? 

Gigs- Even the very painful things happen for a reason, I think my sad times have helped me way more than my happy times. I am way more compassionate towards things in life I never thought I'd care about. 

I used to smoke cigars and those thin fruity cigarettes and oh that felt so so good. It is so relaxing but I'm glad I never got addicted.


----------



## JLM73

*GIGS!!*:wohoo::hugs: 
Luv ya, miss ya! 
On new donor :nope: I am not even sure when next O will be since I took supplements this time:shrug: was spotting but none today so will see. I am just OHH so over sorting and interviewing frickin donors:roll:
Especially since the last one seemed the most sincere and gung ho and dedicated then Bailed RIGHT when I needed him :growlmad:
(Where's the JackAss emoji?)
And I agree on most times things happen for a reason, but you don't see the light until MUCH later.

*Dob* I find I can get several hours of busy errands done when I get up, by afternoon I am hurting- lay down for a while and then I am good for another few hoiurs. Neuro tried to offer pain meds/migraine meds etc, but I declined as I am TTC (he doesn't know cuz he needs to focus on my neck/back and not be all up in my Kool-Aid:roll:) He's very cute tho :winkwink: lol

I forget who asked about *Soy Isoflavones*, but I took them this cycle but donor bailed sigh, but here's the dose info I found:
<<You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD 1-5 , 2-6, 3-7 , 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soya later. 
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.

*1-5* = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

*2-6* = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

*3-7* = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

*4-8* = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

*5-9* = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.>>

*Camps* can tell you her dosing - I did cd3-8 (added an extra day) and took 100mg (2 capsules) for cd3/4, 150mg cd5/6, and 200mg cd7/8


----------



## JLM73

off topic but :shock: they are changing the $20 bill from Andrew Jackson on the front to Harriet Tubman and putting him on the back!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fascinating info on soy

Jjjjjjjjj hugs. I love you

Ok I am spent I am going to bed I don't even have strength to wash my face off


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, bad things happen for a reason. Sometimes we just have to wait a while for our answers. Hope things get better for you soon.

J, on the spotting: after the pap smear the midwife did say I would more likely see spotting since there already was a tiny spot on the cervix. Still nothing when I wipe so I am sticking to "I am not spotting". Hubby and I have sex when he is home and nothing which the midwife says could cause spotting. I think more women spot then they realize and unless someone uses a speculum to look we wouldn't know.

There was more to comment on but it's almost 11pm here and am loosing brain power... Sorry ladies, but you are in my thoughts.


----------



## shaescott

Green, I'm praying for the stickiness of your little bean!


----------



## Flueky88

Tex, I hope dr can figure out about the spotting with no AF or bfp. Glad you have appt soon.

Greenie are you getting beta done in the morning or later?

Campn :hugs: I'm sorry you are having anxiety problems :( 
That's ridiculous that preschool fills up that fast. I never went so I guess I don't understand it. Oh and yes disney is super expensive. Thankfully FIL is using his points to pay for the hotel for everyone. The tickets to get in are pricy enough. Oh and thank you, I sure hope I'm a good mom one day :)

Pacific, I also hate huge crowds. We went labor day week 2 years ago. The Sunday before was insane, but from Labor day til Friday morning it wasn't bad as most people travelled home for school or work that Monday. So that's the plan this year. When we went to magic kingdom the first night there the day before labor day. You couldn't get past people hardly, we just wanted nephew to ride dumbo but the parade congested everything and it was pretty much impossible to get by. That really annoyed me. That's really interesting about the spotting too.

J, glad the dog walk helped ease it up. I couldn't imagine interviewing donors. Having to risk talking to some sicko. Oh that's interesting about the $20 bill. I always thought it was weird president Jackson was on a bill to begin with.

Wooki, hi again. Glad DH isn't opposed to another LO :)

Dobby, hmmm, I'm just not sure why this is happening and don't know why your dr won't cooperate on this. Maybe it's an insurance thing, which isn't right at all. :hugs: glad you were offered the job that's fantastic news :)

Gigs, :hugs: I don't know what it is and I'm so sorry you are in a rough spot. I hope that this can go away eventually or lessen in intensity. Sorry it has drove you to vaping.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Greenie- good luck for ur beta today, it's horrible all the waiting around for numbers, hope they double nicely and those stupid nurses are a little more friendly!!!

JLM- so glad ur back! Sorry about ur nasty back & neck pain, like dobs said about 'loosening' things up, do u think swimming may offer some relief? (Im sure you've already tried everything!) ur amazing interviewing all the donors and sivving out all the creeps, I feel like u should write a book! - love that u hear Peppa pig with 'accents' lol x 

FLUEK- totaly second what campn said, you just give off the loveliest vibe! I think you and OH will make great parents, and I seriously think less then a year of reg cycles trying isn't long at all! Im super positive this will happen for u!! X but im glad u have a lovely OH for support in the mean time! He sounds like one of the rare ones! x

Campn- omg WHAT?! You actually live right near disney land?!! Omfg im so jealous!! I'd LOVE to take the kiddies their, but it's one of those 'once in a life time things' so won't do it till they're like 10 & 8 & 5 (yes I'll have THEEE kids OMG) so that they will appreciate the holiday and remember it all x how are u and baby sweet potato? I have my private scan tomorrow yay  I'll make sure I spam u with lots of potty shots x 

Shae-- where abouts are you in the UK? You enjoying our lovely grey country? Lol x


----------



## shaescott

Keep- I'm not in the UK anymore but it was London and it was sunny every day! I'm now in Madrid. It rained yesterday here haha.


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps, thanks. Ah can't wait for your scan tomorrow. Yes I definitely think they should be old enough to remember it. I didn't go once when I was really young but they took my brother. Totally fine cause I wouldn't remember a thing. My nephew who turns 4 in June has been 4 times, with a 5th time this late summer.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I pray everything is alright with you. :hugs: Hope whatever it is, there is light at the end.

Campn- I know!!! You'd think we were signing our preschoolers up for some fancy boarding school or something...who would have thought that 3 year-old preschool would actually be competitive?

I can't remember who mentioned it, but my youngest child isn't at a tolerable stage. LOL!!! My oldest child just turned 3 (and she's barely tolerable at times...:rofl:), and my son just turned 20 months, so he's toddling out of the baby stage, and approaching (quickly) the terrible two's. He's definitely the tougher child...my daughter was about the easiest baby on the planet. Ozzy is definitely more strong-willed, and thus-far, seems immune to any and all discipline or behavior management. :rofl: So, life is full and busy. I'm pushing 38 in July, and I guess if we're going to try to have a third, the time is now, whether our kids are at a good age or not. LOL!


----------



## shaescott

GREENIE HERE'S A POSITIVE RESULT FROM 8 HCG

https://m.essentialbaby.com.au/forums/index.php?/topic/890136-help-v-low-hcg-at-13-dpo/


----------



## Fern81

Shae - I hope you are enjoying your holiday! Are you going somewhere else after Madrid? I'm jealous :)

Flueks- glad you're feeling better and had a heart-to-heart with hubby. Trust me I know exactly how you feel. Every now and then my emotions catch me totally by surprise and I get sad all over again. Hugs!

Dobby and Tex - I really hope both of you get some answers soon!? Sucks being in limbo.

Green - still keeping my FX for you. Glad your doggy is doing OK.

JLM - ouch all that tension and stress. I can imagine not sleeping is just making everything worse. Go for lots more walks then! ;) Are you planning anything ttc wise for next cycle? 

You asked how many embies we will put back.... good question. I am almost 35 and have NEVER had a true bfp so I suppose 2 will give us a greater chance of 1 sticking. At the same time I do NOT want to have multiples. Financially we are not in a place where we can afford it; also my DH is very, very irresponsible and does almost nothing around the house (just as an example he has lost or had stolen (because he doesn't lock his car properly!!) 4 laptops and 2 tablets in the past year, among many other things). He can't even look after himself, I have to do EVERYTHING for him. So I already know that if I have a baby I will be raising it basically by myself, and twins will be madness. I have to work otherwise we won't be able to afford the payments on our house; I don't earn a salary but just get paid per hour bla bla so twins will be a terrible idea. (If I DIDN'T have to work I would have loved twins.) My husband did something incredibly thoughtless and irresponsible yesterday just because he doesn't ever concentrate on anything & has no thought for the future, this is now going to cost us 100000s of Rands to fix the problem he caused and it's NOT the first time he's done this specific thing. It was like a sign that we should just transfer 1 embie because I just ...can't.

Campn - I think you also mentioned feeling a bit overwhelmed today, sending you hugs too hun!

Hugs and love to everyone else xx


----------



## Flueky88

Fern Oh no :( sorry DH is being irresponsible. I hope he can get his sh! $ together for baby. I hope it'll be a wake up call for him.

Wooki well by the time baby arrived maybe it'd be more manageable.

Shae thanks for posting that for Greenie :) how thoughtful. Enjoy the rest of your vacation


----------



## shaescott

Fern- I'm going to Barcelona as well. Quick stop in Toledo I believe. 

Flueks- aw that was sweet, I'll do my best to enjoy it! About to go to the Prado Museum!


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, how long have you two been together? Doesn't seem like you have a very favorable opinion of him :( hope he "mans up". In the mean time....definitely interested in what he did this time! No worries if you don't want to share.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just skimmed this page

Fern, I say transfer 2 but this is just my opinion. My mom was about early 30s (bad tube job after she had me) so she did ivf. They put in 3 embies but only two stuck. She was offered a choice and chose to continue with twins, thank goodness cuz I love my boo boos! But financially they could do that. My cousin's bf is an ivf baby. His mom put in three and all three stuck. They opted to take the option for selective reduction. They chose to keep twins after teetering back and forth about just keeping one.

Keeps have an enjoyable scan! Exciting!

Rookie don't even get me started on preschool. Around here the waiting lists can be over a year. Day care you have to start as soon as you are pregnant. And it's not like like me pay you thousands a month, they have this attitude of "what can your child/family bring/do for us" instead of "thus is what we can do for your child"


----------



## DobbyForever

And Flueks idk either probably think it is just my anxiety. It's definitely not insurance. My insurance is ridiculous and covers just about everything. Teaching perks

Also my temp is still high so I am either pregnant or I Oed later than FF seems to think. Kind of wishing I didn't toss in the temping and opking towel


----------



## claireybell

I think they always insist on having 2 implanted as the odds ate much better to one sticking, eee very excited for you Fern! Sorry hubby is being immature pfft! Def a male thing aswell sometimes i think.. Hope he gets his act together for yours & new bubbsa sake in the long run xx

Gigs, whatevers going on i hope light start appearing soo for you, hugs :hugs: as the saying, what doesnt kill us will only make us stronger & you are def a strong cookie xx


----------



## claireybell

Afm, i should be doing some cleaning & poss starting dinner before i collect Riley from preschool but cant be arsed! Im sat on sofa, BnB eating an ice cream cornetto LOL! SO's bro is supposedly doing a bbq tonight if its still going ahead so i def wont stsrt any dinner yet - only incase the bbq gets cancelled! 

MrsG... Hows things your end?

Dobs your temp is still super high, fx'd some great news will come in a few days if late ovulation :)


----------



## claireybell

Dobs where your temp dipped coverline 4dpo, its been very high since, is it poss you ov'd then? You had a good run of jiggy before hand aswell


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here's from Tuesday and today's test. It's darker but not doubling darker. I'm being optimistic but we'll see... 

I love you all for being so supportive and letting me just talk about myself.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## claireybell

I can see quite a dramatic colour increase there MrsG! My frers werent blaring until i was past my period due date im sure! Does hubby know as yet? Why shouldn't you chat about yourself? You've waited so long for dbl lines :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Just seen on my ticker - 100 days left!!! Ek!


----------



## TexasRider

Green- I think it's noticably darker. Meaning I can see the second line on the second test on my phone screen without zooming in. And I agree I don't mind you talking about yourself... It's way more interesting than listening to me whine about my crazy cycle....lol


----------



## Fern81

Green - it's definitely darker. IMO your embie implanted late.

Gigs - lol no I really love my husband and he has many good qualities but yeah like Claire said it's a man thing (he grew up with his mom doing EVERYTHING for him and now I have to do it; he literally won't even eat if I don't cook, he's too spoiled!). And also he is a total dreamer always in his own head so he's not being irresponsible on purpose but he also doesn't make any effort to try and just have more common sense :( it's a bit my fault as well because I always make all our plans and do all the work so he is just soooooo used to it :/


----------



## campn

Have to do a super fast reply!

Green- That's so much darker hun! Fx your betas have doubled! I think waiting on my second number was the most painful thing cause you try so hard to convince yourself that you'll miscarry to protect your heart. I think that whole week I waited for the betas and second ultrasound I disconnected myself as much as I can from the pregnancy. 

Fern- I'm so sorry your hubby is being childish, but I've learned that all men have their very childish moments. 

Wookie- Also my DS didn't have the terrible twos too bad, but his threes are so much harder cause he's purposefully mean! He was the happiest and most chill baby so I guess it can't all be easy.

Claire- Oh a bbq sounds like lots of fun! You just get to chill and others cook and feed you and there's no cleanup after!


----------



## DobbyForever

100 days?! CRAZY!!! AHHH! Good crazy :)

I'm not sure of anything lol. The problem is that I skipped "7dpo" and then "8dpo" I tested at 8:30am instead of 5:30am. So I have no idea what my temp would have really been that morning, it could have been very low and that could have been O. Especially with the positive opk (negative later that day) and not having opk data before or after that... The only reason I think FF has it right is I got all of the usual cramping, backache, bloat, and gas that comes along with O and I didn't get any of that with the later opk. I have been a constant bloat and bigger breasts for a while now. They have been sensitive, I don't let SO play with them anymore overshare lol nausea comes and goes increased appetite.

The weird thing is over the weekend, my mood shifted. The situations have not, but suddenly I was less panicky and less anxious. Even SO was worried that I suddenly seemed happier. I thought I just hit the maniac stage of depression (like maniacally happy) but I remember the psychiatrist was saying that could happen in pregnancy


----------



## shaescott

Green- which is today's left or right? Cuz the left one says 13 dpo and I thought that was today, but imo the one on the right is darker.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae the one without writing is today's. 13 was 2 days ago. 

Proper reply when I get to work I promise!


----------



## shaescott

Ohhhh ok Greenie, well the one with no writing is definitely darker! I'm super excited for you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- sorry about DHs irresponsibility. I agree with the other ladies. I would still do two, they might even insist on it since it gives you better odds. So excited for you so start the next chapter of Ttc!

Keep- your scan is today? Good luck! Can't wait to see some great shots!

Shae- thank you sooo much for finding that positive story. I really needed to read that today. 

Dobs- I don't even have words for you. I am so confused with your temps, OPKs, htps, all of it. It makes no sense to me but I'm hoping you're knocked up! Did you get your thyroid checked?

Gig- hope things will get better soon!


So I've decided a few things 1. I'll try to be ok either way this beta goes. 2. If t doubles I'm telling DH the original way. If it doesn't I'll tell him tomorrow night and tell him the whole story and what's going on. 

Also CAMPN, or other ladies who know about thyroid. I got mine rechecked yesterday and here's my results:

March 2nd: 3.79
March 4th: 3.25

And now pregnancy thyroid is 2.32. Does that mean the pregnancy is normalizing it? Idk I'm sure my doc will email me shortly.


----------



## Fern81

Green hun - have you done betas again or doing them tomorrow? Sorry but with the time difference thing I'm a bit confused. EVERYTHING crossed for you. Hope the number triples even! Thyroid tests - are those your thyroid stimulating hormone levels (TSH)? I think they should be below 3 and can fluctuate a bit day by day. 

Everyone else - just want to say how awesome all of you are, so supportive, honest and kind. I've read some posts on some other forums and websites and wow people can be rude and insensitive - not here! Even if you all might not agree with another lady or have a "brutally" honest opinion, you are all always so kind in going about it.

THANK YOU and love you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Everyone here on Bnb is pretty awesome. But even more so this thread! 

Fern- I'll do it at 4pm today, it's 9:30am right now.


----------



## campn

Green- Your levels are high and the pregnancy levels are the levels they want you to be within, its different every trimester. Honestly I think you should be on thyroid meds cause I bet that's what been messing with your ovulation and everything. I really hope your doctor reaches that "ahaaa" moment and prescribe you something.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Campn! He said at the appointment once pregnant he'll recheck and see if I need meds which he did recheck and I'm sure he'll email me soon on what he thinks. I'll have do more research!


----------



## GoldenRatio

I have been stalking this thread for a while but i felt like it would be overwhelming to join since there are lots of ppl! I guess today is the day i try and see how it goes.

Mostly to follow ur updates green! line def looks darker today, fx u get some good news today:hugs: 

For those i havent talked to before, this is my 8th cycle (15dpo) of trying for baby #1. I have pcos and no other issues for now. :coffee:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Golden! So glad you joined! This group is so fun and supportive! 
And wait, your 15 dpo and no AF around? Have you tested again?


----------



## GoldenRatio

I tested but it was negative, plus i got af cramps so im sure its coming today


----------



## GoldenRatio

Nevermind, the bitch is here:cry:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Golden- hello  sorry to hear AF is here, but new cycle & fresh start xx xx 

Greenie- I think ur tests look great, have u tried with afternoon pee? I always got my strongest lines on a FRER with afternoon/evening wee x and thank u, my scan isn't until tomorrow (Friday 1pm) Eeek x


FLUeky- thank you! Im super excited, wish it would hurry up! I so hope I get a good gender clue x


----------



## claireybell

Golden hey lovely!!!


----------



## claireybell

So sorry af has arrived Golden :( are you still Temp taking?


----------



## mrs.green2015

So sorry AF arrived. I see you're upping your dose next cycle though, that's good!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB- hello  hows u and bumpy? you finding being preggers with a toddler hard work or ok? Xx


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies you have been busy typing away this morning! 

Green: yupp, I see the darker line! I can't remember now if you had said you went for second blood tests?

Welcome golden!! Sorry about the b!tch arriving.. :hugs:

Cb: BBQ sounds like a brilliant idea especially now that my appetite is coming back. Steak or hot dog sounds pretty good right now. Ha-ha


----------



## GoldenRatio

claireybel! missed u! 100 days left already omg time flies:happydance: i wanna see ur bump :hugs:
Im not temping anymore because DH hates it but doc said im probably not ovulating so one more cycle with metformin then gonna try clomid. 

Green, i called my doctor to ask if i can up my dose but couldn't get a hold of him. I have been searching lots and lot of ppl say that 200mg worked better, also pharmacist said its okey to take more so im just gonna up it anyways.

Hi keepsmiling and pacificlove!


----------



## campn

Green- When do you find out your second beta!? Your chart looks amazing I really (knock on wood) feel like this is a sticky baby. Thinking of you lots and sending you tons of sticky baby dust. I bump fived the computer for you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- omg I love you! I haven't chatted the last couple days because I've been getting up super early unexpectedly with DH and because I figured it'd make me stress more so I just stopped lol I'll do my beta at 4pm (pacific time) and I'll call at 8 and eveey hour after that unless DH is super lovey like he was last night then I might just wait until the morning to call.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, that is super awesome that your hubby is extra nice :) just wait until he realises that you are pregnant. I have been getting extra back rubs the last couple of weekends ;) and my hubby is normally very nice and supporting.

On a different topic: why are pregnant women still allowed to go grocery shopping on their own? 
I went for apples, pears, bread, broccoli and salt (ran out in my pantry) and I came out with ice cream, chips, apples, pears, bananas, bread, pickles, celery and mint chocolate thins and the salt....
Appetite and energy are on their way back!! Wohoo


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Ladies
Been out all morning training the :dog:, then shopping for market this wknd, and now will be baking :cake: for several hours. Haven't read anything yet, but taking advantage of back/neck pain free day so far and NO meds yay!
I did get allll my ct/mri scan from last years 5 day hospital- neuro stay that they never knew what caused me to walk around like I had Mad Cow disease....no really , it was sad lol
Seems it was an oddly presenting form of Guillain Barre Syndrome:shrug:
What peeves me is all SIX scans they just put Findings=Within Normal Limits grrr
That's so generic! My neuro doc wanted measurements of the bulging disc areas to see if they had changed and they took NONE!
Hope the scans on disc are good enough for him to compare...
Anyhoo, just wanted to say :saywhat: WTF is going on with my temps!?
No matter how badly I sleep they are NEVER like this! And I have 2 yrs of charts to compare!
Seriously! And I actually slept well the last 2 night :growlmad:
OK...back later this eve!


----------



## campn

Pacific- Ugh I know right!? I've pigged out on junk food and feel so gross about it but ugh it is so good when you're craving it. Luckily I still crave salads, veggies and fruits so it even things out. 


J- Have you found another donor!?
I'm glad you're having no pain today, I can't imagine having pain on daily basis it can really be draining and discouraging.


----------



## pacificlove

I am glad I am not on my own campn! I even my junk food out with apples and pears. Yumm!! Midwife made me step on the scale yesterday which I avoid here at home. No weight gain so far.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie definitely darker. Oh I can't wait to find out your results!!! Hmm, that's interesting how dread tickets it changed from a month ago. Not sure why, but glad it's getting more normal.

Dobby, I work for a pretty large healthcare system and my insurance still sucks. They do pay me 1200 through the the year for my HSA since it's a high deductible plan. I think out family max out of pocket is 6000, the deductible is 3000 maybe. Can't recall at the moment.

Pacific, yes hungry or pregnant grocery stores are evil :)

CB you are making good me so hungry talking about bbq and ice cream. 100 days woohoo!!

Golden, hello :) sorry about that witch. Wish she'd get the memo she's not welcome.

J, glad your pain is away today :) hope you make lots of money this weekend


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, is your anxiety better today?

Omg prince is dead!!


----------



## claireybell

OMG i know Flueks! Suddenly saw it on fb & then on news this evening, whats going on this year, so many lost, its awful :( how you doing hun? Have everything crossed this cycle for you & if not, your Drs apt is just around the corner  :hugs: 

No bbq in end bit had Pizza instead lol man im like a humpy whale again haha!! 

Pacific all those foods sound yummers to me mmmm esp the pickles?! Im really liking Gherkins at the moment :) 

J so glad your having a pain free day, i know i couldnt cope daily with pain, my threshold is super low :( crossing leg toes & allsorts for another donor for you thos cycle x

Keeps, its more tiring i find at the wknds when Rileys not at preschool bit generally hes ok, just hectic now Tbh.. How olds your youngest hun? A year ago or so the thought of having another baby scared me because of how stressful i found Riley, it took a while for me to come around on the idea Lol

Campn i hope you guys are all feeling lots better now & DS is on the mend bless him

Golden, i def have heard loadsa good things about Clomid, Mrs Green has been taking it first cycle & has just got positive tests :) i missed you too on the other chatty thread hun :hugs: il post a bumpy shortly for your viewing pleasure,bits bigger than usual as i been eating pizza Lol


----------



## claireybell

For thee Golden, not the best piccy as its fuzzy & dim light lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsvojghhe0.jpeg


----------



## Breeaa

Mrs. Green, your lines are looking pretty and pink! Can't wait to hear your beta results! I have my fingers crossed for you Hun!!! 

100 days left Claire? No way!! That means I'm almost there. I'm so ready for the squish and to find out if it's a he or she. 

J, how's things going with your mom? Last I read she was giving you more BS! 

Pacific, we shouldn't be allowed to shop. I buy so much crap and eat awful. Still somehow my weight gain is looking normal on my Drs chart! That was a shocker. Pears... Mmm I've been craving them. For some reason mine won't ripen though, it's been 4 days since I've bought them and they're rock hard. :(


----------



## Breeaa

Omg your bump is so cute Claire!!!


----------



## claireybell

I know its scary isnt it Breea?! Your just couple wks behind me aswell :) 

Im not sure if its Bananas or Avacados that help ripen fruit quicker, something in their skin? I want to say Avacados.. Pop some in a fruit bowl with the normal pears Breea.. Im loving strawberries at the moment aswell, liads of them on my my morning cereal mmmmm


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> Omg your bump is so cute Claire!!!

& yours aswell :hugs: theres always something smug about walking around with a bump, kinda like 'look what im doing' hahaa


----------



## GoldenRatio

ahhh as soon as i get pregnant im letting this belly out! maybe thats why i wanna be pregnant so bad hehe great excuse to eat and not care :blush:

CB, I cant wait to get my hands on clomid:smug: May 19 i will see my doctor to check if metformin worked wonders on my hormones. I booked the appointment randomly but its exactly when im expecting af! must be a sign ha...


ahhh just saw ur bump! looks so cute!!


----------



## shaescott

Waiting anxiously for your results Green. It's midnight here in Madrid. 

Golden- welcome!


----------



## claireybell

Haha Golden its like 'gimme the drugs' lol! I was googling Metaformin & lotsa ladies have used it for their hormones & then gone onto get bfps not long after, i really hope this & Clomid does the trick lovely :hugs: May will be here in the blink of an eye!


----------



## campn

Flu- it's always there but some days are darker than other days, today isn't too bad probably cause I've cried enough yesterday and it kinda washed me out a bit? How are you doing hun? Are you feeling better? 

Claire- You've the best bump for reals! It's the perfect size and looks all round and hard. Mine is just starting to feel hard and not as squishy. Really hoping my movements get stronger though cause I feel like I'm missing out a bit :( 

Claire and Bree- Are you registering this time!? Here it feels like a taboo if you register for the second kid, but I find it so weird cause you still do need stuff and it's nice to receive and give gifts especially for a baby so what's the deal!? I created my own registery and will buy stuff off it over the next 5 months but it's good to just have a list online.


----------



## Flueky88

Loving the bump CB, I'm doing pretty well. Feeling loads better and been trying to focus on losing weight. I'm trying to put ttc down a notch and kinda see what happens. Definitely some mixed feelings buy I'm not feeling that dark hole of it'll never happen. Oh DH will be jealous he loves pizza.

Golden :rofl: I kind of feel the same. It's like a get out of jail free card.

Campn glad today is better. Sometimes letting those tears out us so therapeutic. I have a hard time talking about negative emotions. I tend to keep them in, DH is about the only one I can share them with in person. Also, I don't think it should be taboo. Oh as I replied to CB definitely better. I just think I needed to get my feelings out with DH. 

Tomorrow is FIL birthday so we are taking him out. Ah, tomorrow is going to be crazy but will get through it. I will peek around but not sure how much I'll be able to respond.

P.S. dobby I had a dream I was hanging out with you and my BFF and her lil sis. I can't remember any more detail but I had to tell you. I hope you get an answer soon to what's going on with your body and hpts


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, I registered but only for myself to get an idea of wha I want. Plus I think they give you a certain % off whatever is left on your registry which is a plus!


----------



## kittykat7210

God this thread moves quick!!

Green: looks promising to me! Definitely a different on the two tests and I'd be suprised if your numbers haven't improved!

Goldie: welcome to the best thread and I'm sorry AF got you :( hopefully next cycle will be your cycle!!!

Yes for the bump!!! Looks lovely!!!

Wait prince is dead!??!!! Nooooooooo what is the matter with amazing people at the moment :'( they are all dropping like flies!!!!

As for me I have no f'ing clue XD temps still up, tests still negative, AF still no where in sight, sore boobs and pully uterus pains with a few waves of nausea... Oh well, just pointless BDing for fun XD

Edit: just got a huge glob of white stretchy cm... Ew XD


----------



## DobbyForever

I read everything and not a lot stuck. I am so tired. My kids were off the wall today. Ugh.

Greenie keeping everything crossed for some good news!

Golden welcome! Sorry the b* showed. :(

That's as much as I remember... Sorry! Nap time


----------



## Sydneydib

Hi :) New to this thread... and I'm looking for some input on the current situation since I don't have any ladies to talk to right now! 

I went off my BCP in February and had 2 periods since then (we're not actively TTC, it's more of a 'let's see what happens' type thing), and now I'm cycle day 34 and have had nooooo period. 

DH and I did the deed April 11 and since coming off BCP I have no idea when I would have ovulated (not charting or taking temps or anything like that), but now being so late I don't know what's going on. Either I ovulated later than I thought and AF isn't actually due yet? Because apparently I was supposed to ovulate April 2, but like I said that's according to the app on my phone which is still on BCP time. 

I've never been so late before with nothing going on down there. Someone mentioned I might have had an anovulatory (?) cycle, but I had some really mild cramps 2 days ago and was super moody for a bit. Now I've just been feeling really tired, nauseous and hot all the time.

I tested yesterday with a BFN, but I didn't use FMU. Not really sure what's going on because I don't know if/when I ovulated or where the heck I would be in my cycle - all I know is we only had unprotected sex on the 11th this whole month. Other times we used protection.

Anyhow, looking for input!! 

Thanks everyone :) :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just got home from getting my second beta. I'm sure it'll be tomorrow morning when I get the results as they have to send it off. Thank you to all of you amazing ladies for the good vibes. It means so much! 

Campn- you could have a "baby sprinkle" they're pretty common here. Or just register anyway I know quiet a few people who still had baby showers for a second and I never heard one negative thing about it. Especially when it's the opposite gender. Every baby deserves to be celebrated! 

I can't remember anything else. I think Dobs idea of a nap is perfect!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and greenie my tsh was 1.62 and my free t4 was 0.9. My brother said it is on the lower side of normal but fine


----------



## DobbyForever

I told my mom what a baby sprinkle was and she got mad and started swearing lol she was like wtf what lame a* wouldn't throw their friends multiple baby showers?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha I threw my bestie a shower for her 3rd. But the first two were with her ex husband and this is her finances 1st.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Since I feel like you ladies are just as anxious as I am about my beta I thought I'd show you a pic of my progression when they're both dry. Also both are darker in person, and sorry if Bnb flips it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie :happydance: I think this is it girl. Oh gosh it's like I'm getting a bfp that's how happy I am for you. 

Dobby, I totally undrrstand, naps are wonderful!

Sydney, so hard to tell. Without tracking O and/or temping it's hard to tell. I would test once a week maybe twice until AF shows or bfp. I had a 35 day cycle right after stopping pill then a 83 day cycle. FX for you!

Update: dishwasher shopping this weekend. Ours has went kaput I believe. Come on stainless steel :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- thanks! Isn't is funny how when we're adults things like dishwashers get us excited? Lol 

Sydney- there's no way of knowing when you ovulated if it if you have already. Bcp really mess up the body so it could be a normal cycle or a long cycle. Who knows.


----------



## pacificlove

Welcome Sydney, it could just be that your cycles are sorting themselves out. Personally I think bcp gives us a fals sense of "everyone's cycle should be 28 days naturally". When I came off and actually started tracking i found mine were 31 to 33 days one cycle being 34 days long. Your body may be adjusting to being off the pill.

Green: fingers crossed! Your pee sticks sure look promising, this would be a Christmas baby?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- if everything works out and if Edd doesn't change it would be dec 28th.


----------



## DobbyForever

Love it greenie so much darker!

Flueks hope you get that stainless steel!

Sydney Fluek's advice is solid so I second that


----------



## campn

Green I saw you posted before I clicked on the thread and said a little prayer for you, can't wait for that second beta. I bet it'd be in the 20es at least! 

Baby sprinkle sounds so sweet! 

Not sure if you all know but I moved to the US for my husband and don't have any family other than my 2 sisters who only recently moved here, so DH's family are basically the only family and every summer they go to the Midwest to visit all their families and this summer they're all going (even my DH they paid his plane ticket so he could go to the indycar race with his dad since it's a big deal to his dad) but no one invited me. 

So they're ALL going in the end of May and leaving me behind with DS. I felt pretty hurt as I'm pregnant I thought they'd want me to attend their get together or throw me a mini baby shower since they throw all the other girls in the family showers and this may sound selfish of me that I want a shower, but I just want to feel a little celebrated since my parents, aunts and cousins aren't here to celebrate with me.


----------



## DobbyForever

And also second pl. I found that his my body adjusted post bcp before 25 and after 25 were very different. Before 25, the cycle off was always an extra 1-3 days longer and I always felt pregnant. After 25, it's just a shit show lol. Takes multiple cycles, cysts go crazy, I go crazy. So I try to avoid hormonal stuff now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude Campn. That's, sorry to say, so messed up. Can you politely ask why or talk to DH about it? Do any other wives get invited? Idk. I'd be offended BUT everything offends me lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Similar to Dobs everything hurts my feelings. But I would see if DH would be willing to say something. Also try to remember men are dumb a lot of the time. With my DH and his Brothers he just doesn't even remember me. It's not to be rude, he's just a man. Huge hugs! And we're all here to celebrate with you (even if it's online lol)
Also, thank you so much for your prayer that means the world!


----------



## pacificlove

Go dishwasher!! Crazy what things get us excited as adults... 

Green: new years baby!! That would be so exciting!! :)


----------



## TexasRider

Dang yall are busy... I'm reading just don't really feel like replying. I'm feeling rather blue about this crap shoot of a cycle... Although now my bleedig is turning brown so maybe it's coming to an end??? It's been there all day but nothing makes it to my pad ugh crazy... 

My lower back and hips are achey too. I have no idea what's up. I doubt I had a chemical or anything like that since I never even had a hint of a positive. I'm leaning towards weak ovulation I guess.


----------



## campn

Dobby I told DH that maybe I should go too and we'd pay for the ticket and he almost booked it but his dad talked to him and was like hey it's only gonna be a few days you wanna spend $300 just for that!??

DH said that his mom doesn't know that her husband (DH's dad) is paying DH's plane ticket or she'd throw a fit about how it's their money, but I'm convinced that's total BS and she knows. 

Screw them you guys! They don't wanna hang out with me, I'll just hang out with you online! :D

I always remember that line from friends when Rachel was pregnant and was so bitchy so her work sent her on early maternity leave, then Monica said "or you can volunteer" since she was so bitchy! 

Wow. I must be so bored.


----------



## gigglebox

campn, wtf! I'd be so offended too in your situation...and then to have hubs be talked out of bringing you along?! OUTRAGE. Definitely talk to hubs...maybe he can bring you and organize something. It's just not right. Also, what's with DH's parent's relationship? Either he's lying or his parents are in a screwy situation...I assume this based on him spending $300 without consulting his wife. Sounds fishy to me...but hey, maybe that's how they operate. I guess I just have this assumption that larger financial purchases should be ran by the spouse first...but what do I know?

Green, that test is very obviously darker, and even more so now that it's dry. Fingers so tightly crossed for you!

GR, hi! I always see your name on here and wondered when you'd say hi :) So sorry that you're still TTC'ing with the rest of us. Hope it happens soon!

Dobs, any update from you today on the testing front?


----------



## Flueky88

Haha yes it is kind of funny what we get excited about :)

Texas it's okay. I'm sorry you are going through this.

Greenie no problem ;)

Campn Oh I remember you telling us before. Wow really?! Oh I'd be pissed and their response about him buying your ticket was even more crap. :hugs: 

Dobby Oh I'll get my stainless steel. Bahaha, I'm a bit spoiled and I get my way. Plus it should increase home value once we eventually have all stainless steel appluances. Win win :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Tell DH to nut up and buy the ticket. Lol just don't use those words. Sounds dodgey to me. I would probably reply with something passive aggressive like "you are family! Of course I think it is worth the money to spend time with you. We're family." I'm too tired to find a way to make that but hurt without being a bitch


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay Flueks I love it lol

Hugs negative tests this afternoon. I took my opks off my chart and FF gave me solid crisshairs so idk.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I'd be super mad, hats off to you as you seem to be handling this much better then I would!
How about just showing up a day later and surprise him?! Sorry, that's my crazy idea head popping in.

Green, any answers yet?


----------



## campn

Tehehehehe I know right!? I can't ever find any non bitchy ways to explain my feelings :D 

In other news I figured out how to efficiently clean my washer! You mix water with baking soda (equal amounts 1/4 cup) and pour that where you pour detergent, then 2 cups vinegar into the drum then turn your washer on the hottest setting and bam wham thank you ma''am! 

So I'm so bored AND I'm nesting. 

I love you guys you're the best <3


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa*:nope: NOT good. Been just fine last few days, and I was bringing her movies and pastries so sh wouldn't be bored, and WTF does she say today?
She tells me "The car needs a $700 repair, so I made an appt...oh and bu the way I put court papers in to send you to rehab since we don't get along." WT mother F???
The WHOLE reason she and I don't get along is the psycho did this a year ago!! It caused me major drama with my ex hubs who Ran with it even tho it is BS, and NOW this literally will give ex hub grounds to get full custody. She does Dumb shit like this out of spite without thinking ahead.
I am beyond furious- no idea what to do now, as I am to be "served" papers.
She only did this bcuz I am FINALLY about to be able to move out and she is a control freak, and stupid state of FL WILL make me go even tho it's all BS. They are one of few states where anyone can petition you to rehab.
I'm going to rehab because we don't get along!?! WTF 
I just want her out of my life! Almost there and she pulls this same BS....I have no words...oh yea and this would also mean NO sleep meds or muscle relaxers for the next year.
I told manfriend YOU call her and tell her she is F-ing up my life and custody- I went off on her, so she just keeps saying "See this is why we need to go to therapy"
She does NOT get it that REHAB for druggies is NOT family therapy.
I'm so so done with her right now...
I'll be lurking mostly as I can't even - been crying all night over the upcoming loss of custody my ex will DEF go for.


----------



## Breeaa

Wow, she sounds like a huge pain in the ass. I can't even imagine having to put up with that. It gives me anxiety just thinking about it! What a nightmare.


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, how can you be nesting already? I can barely get the dishes done on a daily basis. I was supposed to clean the house today and 5 mins after standing my body said NOPE! It's like all energy was drained whilst putting away a single plate from the dishwasher.


----------



## Sydneydib

.


----------



## campn

Bree- Most days I'm just like that! There has been many days when the sink gets too full and I pass by it and be like "meh" but cleaning really helps me with my anxiety I just feel better when I've control over ONE thing in my life, and I know that's a lie cause I've a toddler and no control over anything :p


----------



## shaescott

J tbh I would get a restraining order on that crazy b*tch and stay with a friend until you can get your own place. 

Green, I want results AGGGH


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just thought I'd check in... Still no results. Doc just emailed me about thyroid, he said it looks good and "the pregnancy levels are low though we'll check the next level" meaning he just look d at my chart and they're still not on there. 
Back to sleep I go. I'll call when I wake up!


----------



## shaescott

So for some reason I've been thinking I want a pregnancy game app. So I checked and they're all stupid stuff where you put headphones on her belly and then she has a baby and you give it a bottle. I want a game (that's 17+) that involves TTC too. There should be a version that's nothing to do with your real life stuff and one that is. 

So one goes like a week a day for pregnancy and you have TTC obstacle roulette basically when you start the game so your character can have PCOS or endometriosis or thyroid problems and the TTC section goes basically day 1 period day 2 fertile period day 3 period or positive test and after 6 cycles the game gives you medication to take for whatever issue there is and some people get pregnant cycle 1 and others cycle 12 just like in real life. Then once your character gets pregnant each game week is a real day and you go to appointments and buy maternity clothes and take vitamins and get ultrasounds. And there should be an option to turn off TTC obstacles so you have the regular chances and an option to turn on or off miscarriage chance too. And you can pick from a few different characters for you and your husband/SO or you can have a sperm donor option instead... And the game ends when you have the baby (but it goes through the labor and birth process first). I'm thinking maybe you should have options to call your doctor for certain symptoms so you might not call thinking its Braxton hicks and give birth in a car or something lol... 

I get way too excited about this stuff. 

Then there's a real game that's real time and you have character options just like the other game and you record all your information in it and it acts as like a pregnancy app and you get information on everything you could possibly want for that time during pregnancy. And you input your issues and meds so it can incorporate that in... And unlike pregnancy apps it's a TTC app before you get pregnant and you don't need a new app for when you get pregnant. 

Idk I'm waaaayyy overthinking this.


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> I told my mom what a baby sprinkle was and she got mad and started swearing lol she was like wtf what lame a* wouldn't throw their friends multiple baby showers?!

Hahaa this just made me Lol Dobs :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Flueky88 said:


> Greenie :happydance: I think this is it girl. Oh gosh it's like I'm getting a bfp that's how happy I am for you.
> 
> Dobby, I totally undrrstand, naps are wonderful!
> 
> Sydney, so hard to tell. Without tracking O and/or temping it's hard to tell. I would test once a week maybe twice until AF shows or bfp. I had a 35 day cycle right after stopping pill then a 83 day cycle. FX for you!
> 
> Update: dishwasher shopping this weekend. Ours has went kaput I believe. Come on stainless steel :happydance:

Our washing machine has died also!! Washer shopping tomorrow hehe im excited lol! X


----------



## claireybell

Shae how is Barcelona? Warmer than the uk i bet.. I want some warm summer heat mmmm! I think you should either come off bc as your so obvs dying to have a Baby lol or the type of baby app you need is like one of those pet/tamagotchi ones hehee :)

Flueks, i hope the fil has a lovely birthday & you all have a nice day together :) 

OMG Camps that soooo fricking rude of them?!!! Id be mega pissed aswell! My SO would tell them if im she not coming then im not & if he didnt id be annoyed at him! If you hubs dad has said whats the point if its only for a couple days - then why have they paid for hubs to go if its something they're not truely fussed about, pfft annoyed for you!! 

My bump is so solid & compact, all around front just like it was with Riley! I assumed because Riley was breech & all tucked up that was the reason but maybe thats how i carry? Hmm.. I only have to eat small amts & tummy is right under ribcage uhh! Mine only started looking like this football around 20ish wks ha ha! 

J i cant believe your going through all this s**t at home at the moment hun, im so sorry! You strong bean you, i wouldve cracked & moved out private already! I seriously wonder if this stress is having the underlying cause of not getting pg yet, stress takes its toll on allsorts, i lost loads of weight without doing a single thing diff & until i had the situation dealt with & i had it out in the open i suddenly put weight back on, crazy! Hope things get sorted really soon for you :hugs: 

MrsG im soooo excited to see what your next Bloods are like, the last frer compare dry pic is so obvs with line diff :thumbup: 

Im sure ive missed people.. had 3-4 pages to read back lol


----------



## claireybell

Oh i know what i was also going to ask, Campn-Breea you asked will i register? Not sure what you mean.. Is that in regards to a baby shower? I dont think they do official register stuff like that in UK, you can organise or have organised baby showers for you but nothing else really, id never organise my own one though & then invite friends to buy me gifts Lol! 

I had a suprise shower with Riley which was lovely, i ate so many fresh creams scones it was disgusting ha ha! Have no idea on if il have another suprise one


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB- my girls are 4 & half, and 2 & half x their is a 22 month age gap! Babies due oct 17th and my eldest would have just started school in the September so im ok with it! How about Riley and bump? What gap will there be? - I secretly want a baby shower- but being over-polite English the whole thing totally makes me cringe- throw me and party and buy my PRESENTS .. NOW!! Lol 

JLM73 - ouch!! Ur life sounds as crazy as mine!! Im so so sorry to hear about ur mum, it's so hard doing the whole role-reversal thing and u being the sensible adult whilst trying to keep mums level of cray cray down (I done this with my mum) - hurting so bad for you :-( wish I could help, if this happens then im sorry but that is fucked!!! How can u go to rehab with no drug or alcohol addiction I don't even understand? LOADS of love and hugs to you xx 

Greenie- seeing ur tests dried (all my FRER took a few hours to gain their true colour) I think u have NOTHING to worry about and are just super early like I was!! People kept telling me so on the boards but of corse- when it's happening to u its so easy to only take in the negative- well we're all here sending lots of positive vibes ur way and I honestly think you'll be just fine! (You have to be because we need to hear all about how it went telling hubs) xx 

SHAE - love ur idea of the game! That's great! Something I so would have been into when I was younger! I loved all the sims games and building my dream house having a family etc x ur so creative! How did u find london? xx 

FLUEK- have fun for FIL birthday - oh and stainless steal shopping! lol im so jealous!! I bet u have a huge American kitchen? Mine is so small u can literally step in, turn around and step out! Lol xx 

And me- SCAN TODAY!! After having to cancel it TUESDAY due to my bank saying "no chance ur broke lol" I can't wait to go today, im 14w 4d and so hoping to get a little potty shot that gives me a good clue! Im hoping my assertive side pops out and I will ask for a video clip of them searching potty area so I can upload and take ur verdicts (u get pics and a few 10sec movig clips) xx


----------



## shaescott

CB- I'm still in Madrid but yes it's a little warmer than the UK. Not by much though. 

Keeps- London was great, and the weather was actually surprisingly great as well! No rain at all! I need to learn how to make games so I can make that game lol... I love Sims cuz of the building a house and having a family but the pregnancy goes by so fast in Sims, only 3 days!


----------



## shaescott

Agh it's 11:18 am here so I'm going crazy waiting for Green's results


----------



## Flueky88

J, wow how utterly cruel and thoughtless of your mother. I can't believe Florida has a bullsh $! rule that if someone petitions you to go there is no ifs ands or buts. Especially since you aren't a druggie or alcoholic. Is there no way to beat it? Too bad FL doesn't have a law someone can declare anyone mentally incompetent. 

Campn, I understand what you mean about the cleaning. I start cleaning when I get mad or upset. At least it's productive ;) I agree with Dobs though. You need to go. 

Shae that seriously reminds like a ttc/pregnancy version of the Oregon trail. I'm not sure how many people would play. Only us crazy ttcers? I would send you some of my warm weather if I could we have been low to mid 80s. It's too soon for that weather, scared to think how hot summer will be.

CB thank you :) how ironic we are both appliance shopping this weekend. I hope you get your surprise shower with cream scones ;)

Keeps, I can't wait for your scan :) :happydance: Oh my kitchen isn't really big. I guess it's about average. DH wants a bigger one next time so cooperative cooking is more feasible. I'm a bit of a counter space hog. Hehe


----------



## claireybell

Haha its sad isnt it Flueks! Appliance excitement :haha: Our dishwasher died just over a year ago & we know have a lil slimline Beko silver one so i want matching silver washing machine, it'll look better when the kitchens all finished with extension! Ooh hope you find one aswell though hun, i love my dishwasher :) 

Keeps, so excited for your scan hun :) def post a piccy eeee! I know its very over polite us english doing that, i just feel cheeky basically having a party & 'Yes buy me presents' lol! If its suprise, im fine with that! :thumbup: 

Glad weathers nice in Espania Shae. Im eagerly awaiting MrsG blood update too ha ha


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy reply my abdomen is killing me! But that may because I have to potty lol. Just thought I would share that before i go back to bed :)


----------



## DobbyForever

My thoughts on baby showers is never ask and never give out registry info without being asked. Whatever level of party people want to throw is great. Whatever gift is good, too. 

Except clothes. I know clothes are expensive, but I am a control freak. So unless you know my style really well I would feel bad because I wouldn't put my kid in the outfit lol

Agreed about green solidarity! Only reason I didn't immediately go back to bed after temping


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, id probably jusy start crying and hope he gets into the "how can i fix this" concerned man mode, then you tell him :thumbup: 

J...i can't even formulate a response i'm so flabbergasted. In your shoes, i'd probably do the same thing to my mom, send her away. B is cray. Beyond cray.

I'm just over here patiently waiting for dobby and green updates...tra la la...

Shae, if you want the baby experience, just set your alarm to go off on your phone every 2-3 hours. Even at night. And when it goes off at night, make sure you get up and walk around a bit so you can't fall right back to sleep. 

Yikes, i'm coming off really snarky. My point being there's no app that could possibly simulate the actual experience. Btw have you ever seen that game of giving Anna from frozen a c-section? Talk about twisted. 

Actually this just reminded me of the first time i tried to use a "pee pee tee pee" with Des, and his pee stream just shot the thing off and pee went all over the place. Useless invention.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I love everything about your post lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG lol gigs! Your post is so true though. And I know you didn't mean to come off snarky. 

Keeps- good luck today!!

I'm on hold to get my levels... Hopefully they're in.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My level was 5.... 
So I had a chemical I'm going back to bed and maybe not getting up at all today.


----------



## shaescott

Noooo green I'm so sorry... It doesn't make sense especially after your darker test :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie I am so sorry. Biggest hugs. Absolutely take the time to grieve, spoil yourself. Get support from hubby. Times like these it sucks we are just e-friends. I wish I could do something :( hugs hugs

I second Shae


----------



## DobbyForever

I cross checked my charts, even my 14 day lp charts weren't this high. But all of my tests came back bfn this morning so O date must be wrong


----------



## Flueky88

Oh greenie, I exclaimed Noooo in my car. :hugs: I'm so so so sorry. Do what you need and do something nice for yourself this weekend.


----------



## mrs.green2015

And I've already started bleeding. So I'll be enjoying a bottle of wine tonight.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby not sure on your chart with the negative hpt now. It makes zero sense right now :(


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies had my scan!! Was lovely!! 

We saw the nub- sonographer was lovely and paused the screen pointed out spine, nub legs etc (as soon as I saw the nub I had an idea on gender)

She then rooted around between the legs and Magaed to get one photo- 

She asked would I like to know what she thought (she then confirmed what I was thinking on gender too) Ill post her answer after ive gotten ur opinions on potty shot, I don't want to influence you all! so guess away please ladies x 

(Bright white lines are the thigh bones then bum inbetween with either a willy or foo-fee, you tell me?!) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg greenie im so sorry! My signal was awful ive just seen ur post :-( I can't believe it- huge hugs for u im so so sorry xxx


----------



## claireybell

Gigs your post just made me Lol about the alarm setting wvery few hrs :haha: 

MrsG noooo i am so do sorry my lovely, massive hugs :hugs: def have that Wine tonight & a wee treat for yourself this wknd perhaps xx the silver lining although i know how awful you probably feel is that the Clomid def did its job this cycle & you were pg hun! Its such s**ty bad luck i want to hug you :( i have every hope that next cycle round of Clomid you'll have that sticky one most def :hugs: :thumbup: 

Keeps.. Oooooh im going to guess boy as you say you felt diff to your girls pg, other than legs i cant see anything Lol im rubbish sorry hun x


----------



## claireybell

Actually i was looking at it weird so i will say Boy lol

Glad the scan went A-ok though x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

So u guessing team blue then CB? And thank u  it was lovely but went so quickly! 16w scan in 10 days xx 

How are u and Riley Roo? This weather is horrible :-( x


----------



## Fern81

Green I'm so upset for you right now!! Wish I could hug you and pour your wine for you in person. :(

I know this is not what you want to hear right now but maybe after a while it will give you comfort: my RE told me a chemical pregancy (while devastating ) is good news in the sense that at least a huge lot of the process does work. Your eggs can be fertilized, they can form blastocysts and your tubes do work. And at least you do ovulate on clomid. They just need to figure out how to get your embies to hang on!! (Maybe have your blood clotting factors tested- even a subclinical blood clotting disorder can cause m/c and it's totally treatable). 

Hope you come through this ok hun. Vent as much as you need and take it very easy this weekend with lots of treats & vino xxx


----------



## Fern81

Keep- I'm guessing boy but have no experience in u/s interpretation sorry! Lovely pics.

JLM- What the f&[email protected]$/^&????
I really can NOT believe it. Just praying you get a way out of going to rehab and keep your job & your son. There are no words. I'm furious just reading that. Hugs.... wish I could help in some way.


----------



## TexasRider

Green so sorry dear. It sucks when something you've wanted for so long gets ripped away from you. Take time to grieve and like the others said. Clomid did work for you so I am confident that it can and will work again...

Afm- my bleeding is basically gone and now it's turned to brown CM like I usally get at the end of my "period" and my temps are back down to pre AF levels. I am tempted to count Tuesday as cd1 since on Monday I had zero spotting and my temp dipped way below cover. I did on my kindara chart but I think I will wait a few more days on my FF chart to
Do that. 

Another one of my
Friends on Facebook announced she's having twins. That's 2 sets I know personally in the last year. Plus it seems like half my friends list either just had a baby or are pregnant... I know it's gonna happen eventually I just hate when stuff messes me up. Like I don't mind not being pregnant but I want normal cycles dang it


----------



## GoldenRatio

omg u guys do post a lot! took me 20mins to catch up with everything!

Green im so sorry hun. We are cycle buddies again ha:kiss: this time we will get that bfp, dont u worry:friends: Just rest today and have some chocolate. I was super upset about af so i ate 4 chocolate bars and had a bottle of wine:blush: there goes my diet... Im a little hangover too:shrug:

Keepsmilling, im gonna guess boy! i knew CB was having a girl from her first scan too, im kinda a big deal when it comes to guessing gender so u know :coolio:

Hey Gigs, i missed u! when will u be starting to ttc?


----------



## GoldenRatio

TexasRider said:


> Green so sorry dear. It sucks when something you've wanted for so long gets ripped away from you. Take time to grieve and like the others said. Clomid did work for you so I am confident that it can and will work again...
> 
> Afm- my bleeding is basically gone and now it's turned to brown CM like I usally get at the end of my "period" and my temps are back down to pre AF levels. I am tempted to count Tuesday as cd1 since on Monday I had zero spotting and my temp dipped way below cover. I did on my kindara chart but I think I will wait a few more days on my FF chart to
> Do that.
> 
> Another one of my
> Friends on Facebook announced she's having twins. That's 2 sets I know personally in the last year. Plus it seems like half my friends list either just had a baby or are pregnant... I know it's gonna happen eventually I just hate when stuff messes me up. Like I don't mind not being pregnant but I want normal cycles dang it


Since i started ttc, everyone that i know got pregnant. I feel like universe is against my happiness. Also my sisterinlaw got pregnant and already gave birth last month. Trust me, worse one is when she talks about how hard it is to be a mom and how she regrets it:wacko: Really annoys me. 

Im sure our time will come and we will appreciate our babies:kiss:

Have u been to a doctor and checked why u have irregular cycles?


----------



## TexasRider

Golden yes I have been in December cause I had a crazy one from October-december and everything he tested came back fine so we did provera to bring on AF and I started temping. I had 3 ovulating cycles and then this one. I think I may have ovulated just had a weak O. The spotting is new though and I called my dr for an appt I go in Tuesday. 
Both my sister in laws had a baby recently too one is way nice than the other one about it. Husbands sister is a cow about it and really smug... I just want to stab her with a butter knife sometimes


----------



## mrs.green2015

I had an old friend from high school get pregnant. We met up, I gave her a gift since I wasn't going to get shower. She knew about my loss and what was going on and then she proceeded to tell me "I know the exact night it happened it was the only one we didn't use protection. We got drink and oops" keep in mind they can barely pay rent on their one bedroom apartment because she makes minimum wage and he works part time making the same. Look no judgement for people but it's frustrating when DH and I have been trying for so long and what all we've been trough with great careers and they couldn't even afford to buy a crib and barley have been together. Maybe I'm extra bitter today.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> My level was 5....
> So I had a chemical I'm going back to bed and maybe not getting up at all today.

OH no green! I'm sorry Hun. I was hoping to see good news from you this morning. :cry: Enjoy your wine and do something nice for yourself today. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Green- I'm so so sorry :( bjg hug to you and take all the time you need, spoil yourself or take a long nap. <3


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry green, I wish I could give you more then a cyber hug... A bottle of wine etc
As I try to see something good in everything, I guess the good news is that clomid did its job. I am positive that the next cycle will work for you. Did your doctor have anything to say yet?


----------



## gigglebox

Green :hugs:


----------



## GoldenRatio

Texasrider, u made me smile with ur knife and stabbing lol, i feel the same sometimes. I had a friend that had irregular cycles and after changing her diet, her cycles got regular. Do some googling, there are lots of ppl that managed to regulate their cycle with simple diet changes. 

Green, i have friends that got pregnant while partying! i try not to think about it because when i start thinking about all the teenagers with babies , i start questioning my faith. My mom tells me to pray and i will get pregnant but did those drunk teenagers pray?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you all. I love you all. Doc hasn't said anything. I'm pretty proud of myself though I'm at work and not crying. So progress. I'm terrified to tell DH though, it'll crush him. I half don't want to tell him.


----------



## pacificlove

Green: on your friend story, I have a similar one... A former colleague and I were talking babies/kids. I told her that hubby and I had started to try a few months earlier. About a month later during another talk she realized her period was late. She had been forgetful about taking her bcp. Her and her bf had been dating only a few months. Their baby is due within the next 2 weeks.
I am very happy for her!! Don't get me wrong
Just not always fair... We were trying and nothing happened, she just forgot to take a couple pills.


----------



## claireybell

The way i like to think is all good things come to those who wait but i know with ttc its kinda like 'how long??' But it can be very frustrating & stressful! Bless you MrsG for being strong at work hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Keepsmiling91 said:


> So u guessing team blue then CB? And thank u  it was lovely but went so quickly! 16w scan in 10 days xx
> 
> How are u and Riley Roo? This weather is horrible :-( x

Hehe we call him Riley Roo aswell, he used to be Smiley Riley Lol! Yeah we're good thanks :) i think he has my grotty cold bless him .. Do your girls understand about a new baby arrival?

Omg the weather is guff! I got soaked in crappy spray rain coming out of Asda earlier, my hair was a state Lol! 

Yes im going to say Boy :blue: 10 days until official gender scan eh.. Eeee!! What didcthe scan lady think of the poss gender or are you not going to say ha ha! Was it a Baby bond - ultrasound direct scan? X


----------



## pacificlove

I like Riley too, that is cute CB! 
This week my mom and I have been calling baby "ferrero rocher" until mom said "careful now, not that this name sticks and we'll call it ferrero when it's born". 
Good point mom ;) :haha: 
I totally missed you're a cauliflower now! Omg!!


As for me: I am having baby fever. Baby geese are arriving early Tuesday morning. 
And I am thinking about more baby chickens. :blush:


----------



## campn

Keep- The picture is very unclear I feel like I'm not giving you my best guess cause I can barely tell what is what, but I'm going to guess boy?? Girls tend to have some bright lines/spots or whatever but I don't see any of that here?? I think I see something dingling between the legs too! Peepee??


----------



## kittykat7210

So heavily cramping today, so bad, think AF is on the way but cervix just seems to be getting higher and my temps are still rising so I really don't know, could be anything! Just want something to happen now XD 

I also think boy!! It's funny my sister was facetiming her friend and at the end of the convo I go she's pregnant, and it's a girl (I didn't even know she was pregnant) and my sister was like how did you know??!!?? Just from her face I knew!!!! Feeling clever...


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies and thx for acknowledging how BatShit cray my mom is.
I can't move out or would have LONG ago TRUST!
I have $30k she owes me and tho she has MORE , much more than that in the bank, she won't give it back to me until we sell this home....for those not catching yet another Carrot Dangle...It's hewr way of blackmailing me into helping her
1 fix up the house to sell ( clean carpets/paint etc ALL me of course)
2 Helping her find a condo/townhome
3helping HER move her stuff
:roll: This is typical for her.
I did get in her shit again about Taking back that court order ASAP as she was not thinking of the ripple effect-Losing custody of son etc ex would NEVER let either of us see him, I would lose my cooking biz AGAIN, ex hubs would pay NO child support and honestly his fam would bail to New Mex quick fast and in a hurry.
Sooo I didn't ask I TOLD her go BACK to court and RESCIND that order NOW!:growlmad:
She agreed- we drove to court, but they said I will still be served and have to go to court next Friday- when she can tell the judge she wants to take it back.
I don't trust her - so I'll play nice for a week, but I am DEF taking a copy of the depo testimony last year when she stated On the record-That I am a great mom, I don't have any subst abuse issues, and she's never even seen me drink, and that she only sent me away in the past because she thought we would argue less :rofl:
Sooo Hopefully she will maintain her word:gun: 
We are on a "truce" atm...:roll:

Anyhoo *MrsG*I <3 you sweetie- Strong woman you! You have handled this like a CHAMP! I am so sorry tho :hugs: I would say if you think there is no way hubs would find out about the chem, and you could just say it was a Failed attemp:shrug: go for it. I am always one to try and protect others.BUT if you think he may be mad if he finds out later, then I would share.
:-k Do you think Thyroid meds before the next clomid round would help against chemicals? I'm not sure on that part:shrug:

*Keep* I guess :blue:!! I used to work in L&D, and snapshots are'nt always easy vs being there, but I clearly see femurs, and some "junk" between :rofl: That part is blurry, but just guessing *BOY* based on that:thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Pacifics getting bird broody hehee


----------



## claireybell

Oooh loads of us online :)

Kitty, how many dpo are you? Are you past your usual LP length?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Haha! Wow im shocked all you ladies said boy!!

Sonographer said she thinks 75% that it's a girl, also on the actual moving scan when looking round bum/thigs and profile view there was no dangly bits in site! So either my son has a pecker, or were team pink again! Im finally at a place where im genuinly just as happy with either (where as last two pregnancies I so so hoped for girls). - thank u for all ur guesses, finaly used stepdads comp and uploaded the pics of USB - will also send the link for the youtube short mini video clips xx 

Aww I love Riley roo! And I got soaked too! And on hair wash day... Typical lol x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hope you don't mind me posting a couple of my fav pics from today? Just going to quickly clog up the thread for a sec lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

*Keep*:rofl: In person DEF easier to see wiggly bits! CONGRATS!
All these *PINKIES*!! I am hanging tight sway for team Blue still!
Gonna start next donor search once I get AF which should be soon by my temps....even tho they are crazy
I was looking at it like this:
 



Attached Files:







USKeepLabel1.jpg
File size: 78.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Another bum and thighs x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Keepsmiling91

JLM73 said:


> *Keep*:rofl: In person DEF easier to see wiggly bits! CONGRATS!
> All these PINKIES!! I am hanging tight sway for team Blue still!
> Gonna start next donor search once I get AF which should be soon by my temps....even tho they are crazy
> I was looking at it like this:


Hahahs thank u for ur edit! But I don't the scan was looking down from the head end at baby bits, it was looking with camera pointing up the bum lol, and I think what u have labeled as boy bits & left shin, was umbilical cord but im not 100%!!

Super excited for my 16w x


----------



## JLM73

:cloud9: Ahhhh *Keeper* Her profile is PERFECT!
Ahhh that makes sense....darn cords! When can we have cordless babies with Wi-Fi??:rofl:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

https://youtu.be/IsQHfwb88ek << Video 2 (baby had back to us)


https://youtu.be/bZPBZm5j1Q4 << video 3 (Vid 1 wasn't very good) xx


----------



## claireybell

Awww Keeps those profile scan piccys are lovely :) & def look more girly than boy now Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ok but video 2 ?!! What is that between the thigh area? Surely that's too big to be a penis?! Seems to be poking out mid thigh rather than 'hanging' from the crotch area?! Umbilical cord? Foot? PENIS?!!

Sorry to take over the thread- it's the first time I've properly looked at the vids, that can't be a tickle tackle can it? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm too exhausted to reply. But keeps- he or she is absolutely beautiful. 

My cramps are so painful. Way worse than my previous miscarriage. And to top it off the nurse practitioner emailed me the following: 
Hi Mrs:
Your pregnancy hormone test is now down to 5 which is considered negative. Please let me know if you have any questions. Take care.


Just seems a little heartless. My girlfriend who's the only one who knows took me shopping and to lunch so that was nice.


----------



## JLM73

I wondered too lol but that's too big....or:shock: or your "boy" has a BIG future ahead LMAO


----------



## pacificlove

Yay for girl! Are any of us going to have boys? Congratulations :-D

J, good thing your mom said she's taking it back, fx! You wonderful woman , I don't know how you put up with her. Can you bring up the 30k while in court?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh greeny- im so sorry, I think to some doctors it's easy to get wrapped up in the hormone levels and 'viable' this - I think sometimes they can forget the faintest of second lines and were already visioning our baby! - sending huge hugs ur way xx


----------



## claireybell

Sorry MrsG.. Nurse/Drs can really be so heartless when writing emails or talking to us about this kind of thing, my Dr was like it last month, not sympathetic or anything, kinda like 'oh well, you get that!' Its horrible! Big hugs hun! Glad you had a nice lunch with your girlf, thats a lovely gesture bless her X


----------



## campn

Keep- Honestly I couldn't really guess cause the picture was unclear! Hopefully at your 16 week it'll be much more clear, but whatever boy or girl that profile is so so sweet :) 

Green- I've noticed nurses and doctors are pretty apathetic to miscarriages, they probably see it all the time and have developed some coldness towards it but that doesn't make it right, you are going through it NOW and you need their support too. Sorry hun <3 like pacific said at least clomid did work, you ovulated and got an egg fertilized and implanted so that's the first step right!?? I'm sure your next cycle will be 100% successful!!


----------



## JLM73

*Keeps* No I can't bring up the $30k as this is "Mental Health/Subst Abuse" court :roll: ( The right place for HER) She has to go before the judge next Friday to take it back- so eggshells for me till then...

*MrsG* That was a really cold way to tell someone, especially as they know what you are /have been going thru :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Keeps*:-k I'm TRYING to find DS's US where they found the boy bits at 10wks5days...So many moves since then, and ex hubs took/destroyed alot of things :growlmad:
In the meantime *My TTC Luvs* I have attached a 35wk US of DS along with his 1 month photo...3/4D Scans are AWESOME! Look how accurate! :cloud9:
Since I was AMA(advanced maternal age at 38 :roll: lol) I got scans almost every 2 weeks from 6 months on- and I paid for a few private scans/vids in a pkg here.
Enjoy!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh my Jesus- you make beautiful babies JLM73!!!! He's is such a beauty, you clever lady!!! 

Aww thanks camps! im addicted to scans lol, im pretty certain this is my last baby so
Im doing as many as my bank will allow lol, I love ur profile piccy, baby girl looks beautiful, do u think you'll have a 4D? (Sorry if Ive asked u this before?) xx


----------



## pacificlove

J, those pictures are adorable. I will have to find out what is available in Canada. 

As for me: I am way too nice... I got roped into babysitting for the new tenant tonight, I thought teens usually do that.


----------



## GoldenRatio

JLM73 thats crazy how close those pics are. 

Pacific, my sister in law did 4D scan in Canada for $300. They only gave her two pics, i was expecting a 3D video! You may find better options in BC tho


----------



## Flueky88

Well busy day at work but dinner plans cancelled as step MIL went to ER last night. They ran test yesterday to see if it's her gallbladder. So just to be a bit whiney and life's not fair for us ttcers. Saw a girl at the frocery store with her 2-3 year old daughter standing in the "seat" area of the cart in the produce area. She grabbed a habenero and almost ate it while her mom ignored her. Seriously, world?! Alright, rant over.

Once again :hugs: greenie.

Keeps I have no idea. Sorry I'm no help.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh yeah, J, awesome news about you talking some sense into your mom. I hope she keeps her word in court!!


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Oooh loads of us online :)
> 
> Kitty, how many dpo are you? Are you past your usual LP length?

Way past, like 18-19dpo! I'm normally 14,15 max!


Green, that's so heartless it's mad, at least my nurses said sorry for your loss!! I'm mad at that nurse, maybe she should think before emailing, I'd be writing a snotty letter personally! 

Beautiful scan pics and how amazing to have video!! I was never very good at guessing genders XD I really don't know what I'm looking for!!

And sorry for the late full message I was working late last night and only typed on a break I shouldn't have had XD


----------



## pacificlove

Golden, where are you and your sil? 
BC def has some better options, I know in AB midwives were not funded by the government where as here they are. 
I just had to make a choice: obgyn OR mw.
With the ob it would have been a hospital birth in a bed. MW: I have a choice: home birth, hospital or mw center birthing suit with water birth! Here in BC the midwife is everything... From, prenatal to post natal, they deliver, they stitch up, etc. Unless there are complications, you deal with that one person. BC midwifery rocks! Haha


----------



## GoldenRatio

We are in SK, and no midwives here either. Sil just went to a regular gyno and gave birth at hospital. 

I used to live in Van and my landlord was midwife! I was just amazed that they have midwives in Canada. I thought tha was a uk/us thing.


----------



## pacificlove

In AB if I had wanted a midwife I would have had to travel 3 1/2 hours to see one as they were only in the 2 big cities. That is after you consider the 1 year waiting list. Right, because we all know 3 months in advance that a pregnancy will happen.

BC here seems to have a fair amount of midwives (I am on one of the gulf islands) and I got right in. I do think this also has something to do with the fact that they are fully funded here.

At this point I am debating the birthing suit at the midwife center as I don't like hospitals and being on a small island, getting off would be really difficult if a complication arose in the middle of the night during a home birth


----------



## mrs.green2015

Midwives are very uncommon in the US.


----------



## JLM73

Agreed I def would have to go to a birthing center or MW as I would be VBA2C and that AIN'T happenin here lol. I already plan to go to my old OB who is AMAZ-balls. We all worked in L&D together as well and she is cool as ice no matter how much poop hits the fan. <3 her much! Buuuut after i get into 3rd tri- so long as there are no worries, breech etc, I am gonna piss her off and bail for a birth center :winkwink:
Sorry, but if and when I get a bfp sticky it will likely be my last at 42/43 yrs old :(
Off to Bake!!


----------



## DobbyForever

J, so glad you have that depo statement. Good plan laying low for now. What a piece.

Pl, I request baby geese pictures! I hate geese lol. The ones I know are mean :(

Green, so sorry your doctor was heartless. They can totally forget their bedside manner. I think you need to put yourself first. If you need the support, tell him. If not, you can join me in the sleeping dog club :(. Hugs

Keeps I was thinking boy but I am my phone so haven't seen the videos. Either way I agree that is one adorable profile

Golden, hugs. I get pissy when people say it'll happen when you are ready. Ummmm freaking teen mom was built on people not being ready! Hicchkf. The sad part to me is that I was one of those people but now that I am educated, stable, a homeowner, have a great guy... It won't happen.

I feel like I missed some but that was a lot of pages to shift through on my phone. My update is I have gobs of nasty white cm that smell different. Not infected. Just different. Still negative hpts. Shrugs


----------



## wookie130

Green- I'm so very sorry, honey. :( I don't have any advice as far as whether or not you should tell hubby...perhaps it would best for YOU if you could get it off your chest to him, though. I don't know, though. If it helps you at all, my second pregnancy was a Clomid pregnancy (50 mg: CD 3-7), and it was a chemical pregnancy, very similar to yours. My levels were 50, and within 48 hours, they dropped to 25. My first pregnancy was an unmedicated missed miscarriage at 11 weeks (the baby had passed at 6 weeks), and I needed a D&C. But, that second pregnancy (the Clomid chemical) was my first cycle on Clomid, just like you. I then proceeded to do 3 more unsuccessful cycles on Clomid, and then, just when I was getting really discouraged, my 4th cycle on 50 mg of Clomid ended up being my rainbow baby. I do think it would be wise to get your thyroid levels a bit lower, and then re-try the Clomid. Progesterone suppositories helped both of my rainbow pregnancies to stick, too, I think...I went on them as soon as I got my bfp's. Take care of yourself. It's okay to be sad, and to indulge yourself right now. It's a loss, and it's majorly discouraging. :hugs: I've been there. But I'm a HUGE believer in Clomid, and it made all of the difference for me.

J- I'll echo the sentiment that your mom sounds pretty batshit crazy. I cannot imagine being court-ordered to rehab (when there is no substance abuse or any kind occurring), and by my own mother, no less. I pray that having it lifted will work...ugh. I'd have a hard time not disowning her after that. What a mess!

Camp- I'd be sad too, if I were in your position. How could you not be invited? I find that really strange...and I'd make it very apparent to DH that it's pretty thoughtless of them to exclude you from the festivities. 

Keeps- Oh, I think it looks like a boy too, quite honestly. I know your sonographer is fairly certain it's a girl...but...I'm thinking I see some junk, and not a vahootydooty. :rofl:

AFM, CD 9. Took soy isoflavones CD 3-7, (120 mg, 120mg, 180 mg, 180 mg, 180 mg), and I got a blank smiley digi opk today, even though I know how stupid it is for me for me to begin OPKing so soon. So, nothing exciting to report here. I suppose I'll have to have me some sex next week, which is no easy feat with two toddlers...we're honestly lucky to get in one well-timed sex session. LOL!!! Oh well. It is what it is!


----------



## pacificlove

J, if it's your last baby do what you need to do, ba on the doctor. Lol. 

Dobs: I will post pics when I get them home, sometime Tuesday afternoon :) 

_--------
So how does one clean up dog puke while puking one self?
I'll tell you: with an open balcony door, and very quickly run out on the deck to puke over the railing.. When the stomach churns too much, just run because the deck is much closer then the bathroom.
Grass isn't pretty coming out of the dog but when it's tall and still in the ground beside your house it hides puke well. 

FYI, that spot is well hidden so it won't be mowed. Haha

Bonus: a nearly guaranteed giggle when you watch how far it has to fall to hit the ground


----------



## campn

Wookie- So you guys decided to go for baby #3!?? It could just be my miserable memory (so sorry!) but I thought you said you guys were done, but I'm so glad you aren't if that's the new case!!! :) 

Keep- Yeah the scan I had was 3D/4D! It was so awesome to see even though they're still so skinny and boney hehe! The 20 week anatomy scan will also have 3D/4D. How much do scans cost in the UK!? They sound so expensive. Here I've seen them range from $55 to $120 or so. Mine was $95 for 20 minutes and 150 pictures (25 of those printed) and a dvd with the whole session and they have me a tote bag full of formula.

Many of my mom friends have used midwives here in the US and my nurse gave me the option to pick a midwife or a doctor but I picked a doctor, I know everyone has their own preference though. My birth with DS was at a hospital with an epidural and I loved it, and I felt safer even if that's just in my head but I don't like the "if anything happens at the birth center there's a hospital nearby!" Like NO. No. 

Flu- I try to be as chill as possible around DS otherwise my stress level with everything he does will be through the roof and I'll have a heart attack, but letting your kid eat a habenero!?? Good luck calming that kid down!


----------



## TexasRider

Pacific- I feel Ya on the being pregnant and cleaning up dog puke. I puked several times while cleaning up my dogs puke one time. Finally had to shut the door and wait for hubs to get there and clean it. Lol

Afm- I still have some brown cm. Ugh I'm over this so bad. Been doing some research and I think I am going to do a gluten free type diet and cut back on dairy and see if it helps my cycle. I don't eat much dairy anyway but I love me some carbs. So by making better choices Ie whole grain? And more veggies and fruit and less processed crap maybe it will help my fertility


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol vahootypooty. Just be careful doing the digitalis too early or you might get an extended period of flashing smiles

Pl you poor thing! Glad you found some amusement though lol

So is the victoria secret bralette the itty bitty titty committee bra? Because one of these commercials is not like the others lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex! I love carbs, too! Last night at dinner I went carb crazy like my body could not get enough carbs lol. Sorry that the brown spotting is still there but in my experience once you hit that brown stage the end is near hugs


----------



## pacificlove

Tex: I wish I could have just shut the door on it but it was rigbt in front of the couch in the living room. Hubby isn't coming home until tomorrow evening.

Dobs: I haven't seen that commercial. I see lots of the Kate Hudson bralette commercial. We used to call them training bras when I was a kid.. Ha-ha 

Tex: love me some carbs and it's one of the few things that actually seems to help my nausea. Good idea to cut it out while you can! ;) but don't be too hard on yourself trying to cut out all the "wrong" things. Opinions on what is bad seems to change on a daily basis by the professionals any how.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ugghh!! I just replied and for for to press send. 

Dob- what's the sleeping dog club?

So I told DH and then I may or may not have gotten a little drunk at dinner. Whatevs. Off to eat more cookies and go to bed m


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> J, if it's your last baby do what you need to do, ba on the doctor. Lol.
> 
> Dobs: I will post pics when I get them home, sometime Tuesday afternoon :)
> 
> _--------
> So how does one clean up dog puke while puking one self?
> I'll tell you: with an open balcony door, and very quickly run out on the deck to puke over the railing.. When the stomach churns too much, just run because the deck is much closer then the bathroom.
> Grass isn't pretty coming out of the dog but when it's tall and still in the ground beside your house it hides puke well.
> 
> FYI, that spot is well hidden so it won't be mowed. Haha
> 
> Bonus: a nearly guaranteed giggle when you watch how far it has to fall to hit the ground

I almost missed that beautiful story there, so glad I went back and read it!!!! My funniest pregnancy vomit moment is nowhere near that majestic! I was driving on the motorway whilst hubby held a sick bowl by my face so I could vomit on the move! Dread to think what other people would have thought if they happen to see!


What happened green? Do you feel better for telling him? :( I think cookies and wine are the best medicine right now, it's exactly what I would do! Hope you feel better later <3


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: :hugs: go right ahead! Whatever helps you through this. How did hubby react?

Kitty, sorry I laughed at your misery. I told my mom and she just said " yepp, that's one for the books. There will be plenty more of those stories". I didn't get nearly as much compassion from hubby. His exact word "gross".


----------



## DobbyForever

At kitty that is gross and funny.

Green I agree cookies and wine are the bomb dot com. I got drunk and ate so many homemade pizookies God only knows how many times in the last 6 months lol. But I did up the cookie intake and decrease the booze since that incident. Totally turned me off to drinking. Sure I will learn to love my champagne Friday's again

And sleeping dogs like let them lie and not let so know. He's starting to realize I haven't had my period but I just skirt around it lol

OMG my dog is snoring so hard


----------



## shaescott

Keeps- when looking at the scan at first I thought I saw a penis but then I also saw two lines that looked possibly like girl... I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Campn- so u live down the road from Disney Land and have cheap scans?!!! Omg I want to move to Florida life is so unfair!! Lol - my scan was £70 for black & white print outs, and a usb with photos on & a few short moving clips (about 10 seconds long) I desperately want to find a place that records the whole scan! I love them so much and I always forget what ive watched when I leave lol!! Pics are never as good as the moving video either! Not long till ur 20w Eeek!!! xx 

Pacific - lmao about the puke! Our dachshund has just had pups they're 9 days old today- and the little moo has had the shits all up my hallway this morning, with out realising in the night, I opened my bathroom door (the runny poo was behind it) and smudged it all under the door and into the carpet, so I have currently been trying to wipe a baby wipe under the shitty door frame and somehow pick up runny dog poo, im close to vomiting!!! 

Here is a more cuter pic of 'Minnie' and her pups, I'll leave the shit to ur imagination.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Forgot to add campn - 4D scans are usualy £140 and you get black & white print out images, and usb again with a few short moving clips and the 'orangey coloured' 4d pics on xx

CB- I can't remeber but talking about scans has made me think u asked about where I went? - I usual go to First View Imaging at Cams Hall in fareham, but my 16w sexing scan I'll be going to BabyBond in Cosham Highstreet as they do them from 16w with a sneak peak in 4d, where as First view in Fareham only do sexing from 17w and u don't get a 4D sneaky view x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww thanks for trying to look SHAE- where abouts are u on hols now? I bet ur having a lovely time!! Xxx


----------



## wookie130

Campn...we didn't really decide to go for a 3rd baby. *I* have decided to go for a third baby. LOLOL!!!! :rofl: DH hasn't bothered pulling out the past two time we've dtd (which is seriously about once a month...hell, we're older "new" parents - we're lucky there's any libido left!!!), so since he's feeling irresponsible, I guess I may as well take the opportunity to slip some soy into the mix, and take a few smiley digis to time the whole monthly event around ovulation secretly. :rofl: :rofl: It's still a bad idea. But what the hell, eh? :rofl:

Keep- The puppehhhhs!!!! <3 <3 <3 They're so squishy and cuddly, it's ridiculous. I suppose puppy fever can always fill in the gaps for baby fever. It's definitely a close second!


----------



## wookie130

J- I forgot to mention how GORGEOUS your LO one is, both in and out of the oven!!! What a beautiful child!

Green- I also forgot to mention that I'm sorry your cramping is bad. Take nice hot baths, and use a heating pad or hot water bottle if you have one handy. That always helped me a ton. I'm also sorry that the nurse wasn't more sensitive to your situation. Unfortunately, they see it daily, which isn't an excuse by any means, but I suppose they become desensitized. On paper, things don't always come off well, either. :( Well, we're all sorry you're going through this. I suppose if there's an upside, Clomid worked! Now, if you can lower your thyroid a bit, and then restart the Clomid, and perhaps hit up some progesterone (have you tried taking 1 baby aspirin a day? I did this also! I did it daily during ttc, and pregnancy, until about 30 weeks... Google it in terms of miscarriage) once you get your next bfp, that just may be the ticket!


----------



## mrs.green2015

How do you lower your thyroid?


----------



## Fern81

Thyroid meds, if doctor deems it necessary. I'm on Euthyrox and will be on it for life. (Probably other brand names in US) Inexpensive and makes a huge difference.


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, puppies!!!!! So adorable :) If I was closer I'd have to come over for that sweet puppy breath :grin: more pics please!!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, our thyroid medication is levothyroxine or its brand name Synthroid. Kind of funny how names change across regions.


Greenie, it's okay to get a bit tipsy or drunk. Sometimes you need to. I personally would have shares with my SO. He would be really hurt if I didn't but everyone is a bit different. 

Campn, yeah, I mean you don't have to be a super mom but yeah a habenero and a little child is a scary thought. I don't even eat those.

Dobby, you cracked me up :) also, yes, life is unfair. Women who want to be mom's having all sorts of troubles and young girls getting pregnant that don't want to be. Oh you remember I got that fortune cookie last year about 3 months from now something good will happen. I got it again last night. I was like, okay you better be right this time! :rofl:

Kitty I would test today, if I were you and that late for AF. FX :)


----------



## Flueky88

Kep, puppies are adorable. I will have to get you and Pacific though. Dog poo and vomit makes me gag without being prego. 

Pacific, well done on being resourceful :) I can't imagine. Bleh.


----------



## claireybell

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Forgot to add campn - 4D scans are usualy £140 and you get black & white print out images, and usb again with a few short moving clips and the 'orangey coloured' 4d pics on xx
> 
> CB- I can't remeber but talking about scans has made me think u asked about where I went? - I usual go to First View Imaging at Cams Hall in fareham, but my 16w sexing scan I'll be going to BabyBond in Cosham Highstreet as they do them from 16w with a sneak peak in 4d, where as First view in Fareham only do sexing from 17w and u don't get a 4D sneaky view x

I did Baby Bond also in So'ton :) its ace! 30 mins pn big screen, tons of pics & 2/3/4D pics on screen, def worth the £79!! Im itching for another ha ha


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ohhh im so glad u had a good experience with them! Ive always gone to first view and worried about trying somewhere new - but first view don't do sexing till 17w , there's no way I can wait that extra week! Lol - did u find their scans quite clear? I seriously can't believe ur 26w !!! Going so quickly xx have u got much shopping done? Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh btw Kaiser patients have access to their medical records. I had a formal ultrasound done at the hospital and I needed my records, didn't pay a thing (usually costs like $20 at other hospitals) and got access to all the pictures they took and the short videos they record.

Keeps so freaking cute! I used to watch that show on animal planet that followed pregnant pets. 

Wookie lol I love you. You go girl! Catch that :spermy:


----------



## claireybell

Yes its really clear, well my one was at 20+5 after my nhs scan as i couldnt quite believe there wasnt a winkle in there lol! But very clear for then & the 2D part that they look for 'potty shot' was very clear, i think you'll have no probs hun :) 

That private scan place in Fareham you say, is that the one thats abit cheaper than baby bond? My friend had a 10wk scan there last monday & got a zillion 2D pics & a video.. Nothing 4D as i dont think that bit was included..

I know 26wks! 4 wks & then im on the 10wk count down eek!

Sorry Edit - no shopping done yet lol probs will around 30wks like last time, all ive buyed is a giant pack of size 1 pampers from Asda lol im very unorganised, i need to write a list as cant remember half the stuff i need, im scared il forget something X


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I second J your LO was freaking cute in that pic

And campn yeaaaah idk about the habenero thing I wouldn't do it haha. But my mouth feels spicy just thinking about it

Temp still up and annoyed because now I have no idea when I Oed because of that missing temp and that unreliable temp at 8dpo so I have no idea when to expect af


----------



## DobbyForever

CB lol I keep a pad in my kitchen to write things down as I realize I need them because I forgot what I need by the time I get in the car to go shopping hahs

And omg your ticker is so far along!!!!:)


----------



## claireybell

Haha Dobs im always doing that or il lose my head :haha: my memory is seriously crap & worse since being pg, i goto the shops to get stuff, get there & completely forget what i left the house for pahahaa!! Doh!


----------



## claireybell

Dobs i bet you ov'd 8dpo..! How random a much looooonger cycle xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol do you mean 18? I was looking at that 18/19 as a possibility. I was REALLY stressed out around O time. More so than I have ever felt in my life. So a delayed O would not shock me

The other problem is on Thursday the 14th and through the weekend I confirmed my evening temps to be VERY low. 97.4-97.7 when my evening temp is usually 98.6-98.9. I wasn't eating because I was too depressed so I either didn't cook or would get nauseated. I hadn't checked before that so I am not sure if it affected my bbt. My first day of 98.6 temps was Wednesday of this week but it started crawling back up on Mondayish.


----------



## pacificlove

We have nothing yet as far as baby shopping goes. I am sure there will be hand me downs and things that the grandparents want to get. So I am ok to wait a while. Don't want to jinx anything in the first trimester either and have no problems with waiting at the moment.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I think she meant 8 dpo if your O was when FF placed it. That would be CD 23.


----------



## claireybell

Yes 8dpo as per crosshairs or cd23 hun.. Always a poss?


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I get it now I am tired haha


----------



## DobbyForever

It's probably the most likely. I just don't want it to be because the lack of bd. :(. SO kept offering but I was too depressed. If I missed my egg because of this bs at work I am going to be more pissed than I already am. I didn't temp that day until 8:40 and it was 97.89 so the adjuster took it down to 97.3. I always found the adjuster to report low for me (see my excuses lol) but I had a positive opk at 11am that faded into negative as the day went on so very possible the next day
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Pity party I had a disappearing line on the curved frer I hate it when they do that. There's the line that pops up when the test dries, then a line that pops up around 2-3 minutes but disappears by the time you get your camera to cooperate.

Here is after it disappears :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## pacificlove

Ugh, dog puked again... He keeps eating grass.

Dobs: I didn't realize you were just finishing the tww. Fx you caught the egg, any test you can post?


----------



## DobbyForever

I posted this morning's negative. Had the cvs positives a bit back but given how high my temp is there is no way I am 15dpo ><

Here is the negative dollar tree
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I think I can still see a faint line??


----------



## Keepsmiling91

No idea if im seeing things but I see the second faint line on the FRER?!!

I tried crossing it off then looking again incase I had line eye- but nope still there?!! X


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I feel blah so I am just stuffing my face. My parents only have processed food because my mom never cooks anymore so I had an entire can of stagg chili and a cup of noodles haha my stomach is not happy


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Haha bless you! I feel like im living like a student today, we're out of food apart from the kiddies bits & bobs- so had a Slimming world ready meal for dinner- not feeling satisfied at all!! - oh I do hope that squinter becomes something dobs- it's so your go xxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww keeps is that like the uk version of Jenny Craig?

I pulled out all my brand name tests and my old ones all developed evaps
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Another evap
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Evap #3 but this was the test that I realized all cvs brands just gave faint lines so that line was there when I took it a couple days ago
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Owch!! I feel ur pain- this one got me- it was an evap! And the old style FRER too! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Same test - pic 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh dobs, ive never used a blue dye before I don't trust them at all! So is OH freaking that u haven't come on yet? or is he still remaining cool about the whole ttc situation x


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes!!! Frers used to be so reliable even weeks later! I still remember getting a line the day my beta came back at 7


----------



## DobbyForever

lol well it went something like this
Him: aren't you due for your period?
Me: yup
Him: so you haven't started yet?
Me: nope
Him: I see...
Me: yup... I miss you! (I have been at my parents' since Tuesday night and haven't seen him since Monday night)


----------



## claireybell

Ah sorry you not seen SO Dobbles.. :hugs: 

Did you change a temp dip on your chart? Lol.. I can see something on that first frer pic :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I keep playing with my chart to see if FF will change my crosshairs to a later date hahaha. I ultimately moved it back to the unadjusted temp since adjusting it didn't seem to do anything.

I'm fine. I just miss the snuggles haha. I was supposed to go home tonight but I am waiting on my brothers' to get back from South Africa and their flight keeps getting delayed.

You ladies are killing me because now I think I see it, too! :rofl: I only have dollar tests left because I wasn't planning on being here tomorrow for fmu. I do have to make a target run, but I have spent SO MUCH on tests after that stupid cvs false line bs.


----------



## DobbyForever

So my brother's girlfriend's period was late and they used the cvs brand. I noticed they used 2/3 of the tests. I wonder if I should mention to him that those tests suck and give him a frer lol. She was throwing up at the airport both times they tried to leave, and all of my mom's friends were joking the first time that it was morning sickness but then when it happened again a few days later they were like SERIOUSLY you might want to talk to your kid...

I will kick his a** up and down the block if he knocked this girl up.


----------



## claireybell

Theres only certain test brands i like to use & when i used to get desperate for a line - knowingly an evap Lol, il buy shitty cheapies ha ha! Ahh how long your brothers been away for? 

Does SO live on his own or shared house/at home? Could always wait til your family are home & do a sneaky booty-snuggle call later hehee ;)


----------



## claireybell

Oh dear.. Have they been together very long? Is she very young Dobs?


----------



## pacificlove

Oh boy dobs.. :hugs: I know it's nothing like snuggling but hopefully it will help ;) fx you get to see SO soon.

How long has your brother been seeing this girl?

I am killing time, waiting for hubby. Watching Beverly Hill's cops 2, I grew up with these movies but didn't realize they were from the early to late 80's... Ha-ha


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i luuuurve those films, just love 80's films :) 

Im watching 'The Women' at the moment hahaa the friends in labour at the end Lol im laughing my ass off :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Congrats on your 11wks Lime & Donut ring hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks CB! :) finally feels like things are starting to happen. 
I love those 80's movies as well as some of the old German movies from the 40s. :blush: they just have such a different and funny kind of humour. Funny without being stupid or people having to get hurt to be funny. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I had to run home and decided why not waste a test lol at first I thought I saw something but now I think I am just crazy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DobbyForever

SO had his own apartment, I have my own condo, and my parents are a third location. I was going to pop by to have lunch (zero interest in bd lol) but he is sick. I offered to drop off soup but he said he was ok.

They have been together for about 6 months. I know there was some flirting happening a year ago but I don't think they became official until school started.

Lol pl I never actually watched any of those movies. But now I have "Beverly hills what a thrill!" Stuck in my head from troop Beverly hills

CB not sure I have seen that either... I live under a rock lol


----------



## claireybell

The Women came out in 2008, its oldish but i love it & theres not 1 man in the film at all! Every girl should watch it, it was on Film 4 tonight so its probs on catch up :) 

Oh i just love Ferris Buellers day off & the breakfast club, its when the bloke says 'Claires a fat girls name' LOL! I was like, hey im not fat!! Lol

Will you be having your 12wk dating scan soon Pacific? 

Dobs, hope your bros girlf doesnt get pg before you do hun - without that sounding horrible, big hugs, i know how much you want this xx

I can still kinda see something ever so faintly on that one aswell, unless i have line eye Lol i like to think not


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG the shit I would flip if she dared to be pregnant and my mom's first grandchild was a 16 and pregnant baby. AND if she is WATCH just effing watch it be a boy r_r. Lol getting ahead of myself he insists she got her period and the tests were negative

Those were good but not movies I could personally watch more than 2-3x hahs

I think we both have line eye so it's ok

And agreed I wanna see my baby scans hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I believe they used the first ultrasound as the dating scan when I was 8+6. It bumpbed me back a few days.
Not sure when I'll be getting another ultrasound. Midwife kept asking if I had any questions, problem is I never remember them in the office. Next appointment isn't until may 30th.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, it's your turn first!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha times like these I wonder if I am mature enough to have a kid because I totes convinced my parents to drive thru McDonald's just so I could get the happy meal toy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pacificlove

I just saw the commercial for it.. So one gets a plush emoticon toy?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hehe yes and they are freaking adorable!!!! I want to snuggle it. It's like a mini me!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby live the MCDs plushy!! Also, I could see a faint line on the first test but nothing on this last one :( 


Sorry been a long day, we actually opted for the slate colored dishwasher as it's easier to keep clean than stainless steel but still has a cooler look than black or white in my opinion. Oh and then while baking cookies our baking heating element started going like a sparkler so I had to drive to MIL to finish baking. I'm glad I'm using the stove top or grill for everything else this week. Oh well new heating element ordered. Have a good weekend ladies.

Thinking of you Greenie :hugs:

CB I have never actually watched the breakfast club even though it's a classic movie.

Pacific yuck for doggy eating grass and more....you know :(


----------



## Flueky88

https://m.lowes.com/pd/GE-51-Decibel-Built-in-Dishwasher-with-Bottle-Wash-Feature-Slate-Common-24-in-Actual-23-75-in-ENERGY-STAR/999919930

This is the dishwasher we ordered if anyone is curious. I'm really excited but have to wait like 2 weeks.


----------



## pacificlove

That's a cool dishwasher! You know hubbies make good dishwashers in the interim ;)

As for me: I have been having aches right where baby is sitting all day. Mostly toward the right, some centered (to the right is where the mw found the hb on wednesday). Not af type, so hopefully everything just stretching..


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo fancy dishwasher!

Pl I am sorry for the discomfort but I imagine it is just stretching like you said

Omg I clearly want a baby. I was waiting to give my brother a bear and I spaced out.... When I looked down I was cradling if like a baby haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Fern81

Dobs- weather in cape town has been horrendous, some of the worst storms they've had in years :( my brother also had a flight from there and it was a long wait. I hope they come home soon, safe and sound and not pregnant! 

Pacific- hhmmm..... to the right hey? Then I'm officially guessing boy for you!


----------



## JLM73

Have to catch up on ALOT lol Went to market yesterday all day, then shopping then got a haircut- 3inches OFF! I spur of the moment decided I wanted an "undercut" which is when they shave the sides and under the back. I didn't have her shave it crazy high, and the cut ended as a blunt shoulder length( was straight from being in pulled back all day:smug: wellll once I bleached it ALL and applied the deep Burgundy ( which looks black when wet) OMG:shock: My scalp felt like I put ACID on it arrghhh!
So anyhoo- being half Black- half Portuguese I have sorta ringlet curls/waves.
Annnnnd after I washed it {SPROING} Curly hair = MUCH shorter :rofl:
Funny thing is I didn't intend to shorten it again- was letting it grow, but I really like it:dance: The girl that did it had Super Red/Orange hair that was in a very wide mohawk kinda:shrug: but was in several front to back rows of twists in the front toward back and back just hung straight- both sides shaved all the way up! Was reallly cool but I didn't shave anywhere near that much.
Not the best pics and no makeup but I'll attach a couple( hair still wet)
:blush: didn't have time to dry it as I was rushing to meet manfriend:blush:
Apparently Horny overrules Gout attack in the ankle:haha:
My fault :yellowcard: He asked what I was doing later that night and I said "F-ing you!" LOL:rofl:
Annnnnd he held me to my word ....NOT that I am complaining RAWR baby. ....I'm such a Trollop:haha::wohoo:

Ohhh and solved the BBT chart crazy mystery- My BBT came up as 92.3 this morning :saywhat:
Just took it again right now when I got home while walking around and it said 97.2 :huh: sooo uh yeaaa.....gotta buy another.

I'll catch up in the morning- shower time! Tho I hate to lose this delicious cologne smell that's all over me...Was that my outside voice again:huh:


----------



## JLM73

Oh and hopefully no longer an issue but forgot who asked about how you can be ordered to rehab without a prob:shrug:
*1*- Florida is one of the few states left with the Marchman act, so anyone close to you/living with you can file and the cops just pick you up- handcuffs and all and take you to detox then treatment, and you MUST stay even if they find nothing in your system. If you leave or don't keep going the full 6 months the judge writes a bench warrant which will get you a 5-29 meaning you go to JAIL for 5months29days THEN go back to rehab for 6 months!:saywhat: AND you have 4 months outpatient aftercare before done. So 10 months of Mandatory urine screens- so NOTHING - no pain meds, no sleep meds, no cough syrup etc with alcohol in them blah blah!:ignore: Been there done that from mom in 2014- what a F-ing PAIN for 10-11 months!
*2* Even if the person is lying, FL tends to send you anyhoo because as the judge told me then "Better safe than sorry, and it can't hurt." again :saywhat:
Yea- it ONLY cost me contracts showing dogs...my cooking biz with a contract for featured desserts at Embassy Suites Hotels...Oh and let my psycho ex have a field day keeping DS from seeing me:growlmad:
*3* Every woman they place in rehab ( inpatient) they apply for a Women's Block Grant for you. This nets them a sweet $5 grand a month for each woman they admit...do the math and you will see they get $30,000 for EACH woman in the facility....Did I mention I had to live with 80 disease infected druggies and ex prostitutes?:huh: Yea....THAT part.
They don't get the full grant unless they keep you the full 6month soooo Bob's your Uncle...No one leaves early. Complete BS.


----------



## claireybell

J :wave:


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Flueks thats a lovely dishwasher, same colour as our new Washing machine, we paid for next day delivery ha ha i cant do without my washer! I'l post a pic also :) 

Omg J that rehab s**t is utter rubbish?!! How can they send someone places like that when you are completely clean! That system is boo hockey!!! 

Your hair looks lovely btw, really suits your face :) did manfriend like it? Trollop hahaaa i love that word!! You arent no trollop, i think we all have that one friend when we are 'available' that we like to go see, hell why not!!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks our new washing machine :) its very sexy & plays music when the wash cycle has finished ha ha!! Bet you cant wait for your new dishwasher :thumbup: 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsgofqv98b.png


----------



## shaescott

I'm feeling super broody right now. Not like a brooding storm cloud, but like a broody chicken. I want babies. This trip has likely messed up my temps but I'm still getting watery CM and my cervix is high soooo maybe I'm gonna O soon. I'm literally going insane right now, like I'm thinking Lordy let my IUD fail cuz I've had sex 4 times on this trip, including last night... I don't REALLY want it to fail, it's just me being hormonal and broody. I'm kinda in the mood of "if it fails well I'm ok with that, life happens and it's not the end of the world" I don't get this way very often, where I feel my bloodiness in my throat and want to cry that I'm not pregnant... Someone mentioned maybe I should just go off the bc since I want a baby so much, but I can't. I know it's a bad idea. I don't have a living wage job and I don't have my own house. It would be irresponsible to bring an innocent baby into that environment. I love my future babies too much to do that to them.


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> That's a cool dishwasher! You know hubbies make good dishwashers in the interim ;)
> 
> As for me: I have been having aches right where baby is sitting all day. Mostly toward the right, some centered (to the right is where the mw found the hb on wednesday). Not af type, so hopefully everything just stretching..

Def stretchy pains hun! I still get them now but loads in the earlier days, sometimes it even felt like a burning stretchy pain its horrible but all good :thumbup: 

Ooh Mays not long off for your next apt ;) it'll fly by!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

J - hair looks lovely! Colour is great- and ouch for the bleah pain! I so remeber that feeling (only have highlights now so don't get it anymore thankfully) were you say there scratching ur head with a comb whilst it was being done?! :rofl: I swear it's a form of torture! - as for the rehab, that's seriously f*kd ! - so I don't like my brother? I can just check him into rehab?! that's literally so stupid!!! X 

CB & FLUEKS - ok- appliance envy over here!! I love all gadgety type things and stuff with lots of extra buttons! Loving ur music at the end of a cycle CB! 

I woke up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep - going to be a long day! X


----------



## shaescott

I'm going crazy. I feel like climbing into bed and moping "I wanna be pregnaaaaant". I told SO and he's trying to be comforting but there's only so much you can do when you're having a baby crazy day. Especially when we aren't ready to TTC. I wish we were, I really do... But we're not financially ready.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg SHAE ur so sensible to be able to resist those urges!! I wish there was a tablet to take that intense 'broody' feeling away! I know this has to be my last baby as it will be my 3rd, but im already dreading those intense feelings of longing to be pregnant and having another, that's why im doing so many scans this time; to really enjoy this pregnancy and try and accept this is it! 

Just think- when it does happen for you, how special it will be as you would have waited till the time was right x


----------



## shaescott

Thanks keeps... I'm just, ugh! I want a baby growing inside me. I want that gorgeous bump. I want morning sickness in the first trimester and back aches in the third. I want it all. And I'm going crazy.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs:

Pacific haha thank you :) oh I agree it is most likely stretching. I would ring up midwife if any other symptoms develop with it.

CB I really love that color. I saw fingerprints all over the stainless and I don't have time to wipe fingerprints off all the time :rofl: my washer and dryer is also a Samsung I bought them in 2010 and they play a song too. When I first got them I was like wtf?! I kind of like it now though, better than annoying beeping.

J, not surprising it's all about the money. How sad they will ruin a person's life just for the almighty dollar/extra funds. Your hair looks awesome by the way. Hope man friend helped you release stress ;)

Shae I'm sorry for that broody feeling. I never experienced it until last year so I can't imagine how it feels when you have to wait to ttc. :hugs:

Keeps, I know. When MIL bought a new stove and refrigerator I was a bit envious, but I knew we planned to replace ours eventually.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern81 said:


> Dobs- weather in cape town has been horrendous, some of the worst storms they've had in years :( my brother also had a flight from there and it was a long wait. I hope they come home soon, safe and sound and not pregnant!
> 
> Pacific- hhmmm..... to the right hey? Then I'm officially guessing boy for you!


Thank you!!! They got in about 7pm pst. They flew from Johanesburg to Cape Town (delayed), Cape Town to Atlanta (delayed by weather), then Atl to SFO (delayed because the crew needed rest). So they had issues flying there and back! The airline have everyone giant bags of chocolate, feed the kids the entire way back/when they were trapped at Atlanta, and had their bags waiting for them. But they had so much fun! My brothers sang at Mandela's jail cell. And it was a song where both of them had solos. I don't think they realize how powerful of a memory that is. They were more interested to report, "I f*ing saw wild lions f*ing!" ><


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww J cologne smell eh? I hear you. Restraining orders are like that as well. My stepdad calls it the OJ Simpson effect. His wife kept trying to get one but didn't have enough concrete evidence so they denied it then suddenly she is dead. So now they give out ROs like candy. Love the hair and definitely been victim of having my hair cut while straightened or wet then it dries/curls and waaaaaat where is my hair!

CB that is one gorgeous dishwasher! I am still operating off an old white one with the make sure I close level and dial ><

Shae, hugs. I don't know how you can wait while around TTCers lol. But I know exactly how that feels to want a kid do badly but know it isn't the right timing. I am a believer in waiting because, as a teacher, I see kids from all walks of life and how those walks effect them. But at the end of the day, if you love your kid you will do right by them.


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> Thanks keeps... I'm just, ugh! I want a baby growing inside me. I want that gorgeous bump. I want morning sickness in the first trimester and back aches in the third. I want it all. And I'm going crazy.


To each their own lol. I hated my pregnancy experiences BUT in all fairness I never made it past the gummy bear scans, the first tri misery... Never had the bump or baby shower or baby! So I got all the crappy parts and then some because of complications. I was the embodiment of the baby lady meltdown from what to expect haha

Flueks hug!

Campppppn where did she go? I feel like a lot of people disappeared this weekend

Sorry for the triple post but I am on my phone and it was just easier this way. Original here
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 23


----------



## DobbyForever

I lied quadruple post lol. This morning's tests. Dollar tree was bfn. Frer I will call a bfn but I thought I saw a faint hair of a line. Did some editing to pull it out but that has backfired on me before so not getting my hopes up. I will attach the edit here and the original on my previous post
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I see a thin line as well but as you said, those have backfired on you before. Better to not get your hopes up until you see an obvious line.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Shae. I just hate these tests so much. And that's just what I need, another test effing with my emotions. I just b*ed out SO. Poor guy. I'm just in a foul mood because my idiot cousin posted a picture of her baby holding her dad's beer and saying how cute it is that she is just like daddy .... my other cousin's 18month kid can only say hi and yeah and she never reads to him and all he does is play on his iPad and watch his dad play video games... the other cousin's kids never live with her. i'm just so over watching them have kid after kid after kid to fix relationships or loneliness when i don't get to have one


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is gorgeous hair! I love it..
Cologne you say, eh!

Dobs, sorry about the bfn... :hugs: 

Thank you all for the reassurances on the pains. Funny thing is that they started right after I left the midwife office. So far I haven't had much of it. If it gets worse or bleeding I'll sent her an email. She said I could text her questions but I rarely have reception at home so we said email.


----------



## Janisdkh

pacificlove said:


> J, that is gorgeous hair! I love it..
> Cologne you say, eh!
> 
> Dobs, sorry about the bfn... :hugs:
> 
> Thank you all for the reassurances on the pains. Funny thing is that they started right after I left the midwife office. So far I haven't had much of it. If it gets worse or bleeding I'll sent her an email. She said I could text her questions but I rarely have reception at home so we said email.

Have to comment on your sig.. Your baby is the size of a donut hole.. TOO cute!


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> I lied quadruple post lol. This morning's tests. Dollar tree was bfn. Frer I will call a bfn but I thought I saw a faint hair of a line. Did some editing to pull it out but that has backfired on me before so not getting my hopes up. I will attach the edit here and the original on my previous post

Pretty dang sure I saw a line on the non edited version too! GOOD LUCK


----------



## DobbyForever

That's really good of you, pl. I am sure she appreciates that :)

Also I did not get someone's earlier donut hole reference until now. How cute! And crazy to think that something so tiny is going to grow into a jackfruit!

Thank you Janis! It's a lot easier to see on my phone/the actual size/quality photo on my computer. But I have been burned by these tests before. I did just throw up though... I was starving and everyone is taking forever to get ready so I ate chips and cheese dip, two cupcakes, and 4 Pringles. As soon as I hit that fourth Pringle... GG T-T my breasts are so huge I can't even hold them in my hands anymore. And they are sore. So hoping these are all good signs and I have bloodhound nose syndrome


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> That's really good of you, pl. I am sure she appreciates that :)
> 
> Also I did not get someone's earlier donut hole reference until now. How cute! And crazy to think that something so tiny is going to grow into a jackfruit!
> 
> Thank you Janis! It's a lot easier to see on my phone/the actual size/quality photo on my computer. But I have been burned by these tests before. I did just throw up though... I was starving and everyone is taking forever to get ready so I ate chips and cheese dip, two cupcakes, and 4 Pringles. As soon as I hit that fourth Pringle... GG T-T my breasts are so huge I can't even hold them in my hands anymore. And they are sore. So hoping these are all good signs and I have bloodhound nose syndrome

omgosh sounds so promising! 
Wish i had nausea lol I am not sure when that started with my last baby... I think early though.. Then again today I had a wave of nausea, nothing to say for sure though.. .It was right when I ate rye crackers with avocado , avocado seed slices and pepper.. :o I only ate one cracker, and granted it was about two regular crackers long though. Im about to try more to see if anything LOL
Good luck to you honey I am really thinking this is it for you. I will post my test pict after. Hubby is in ER with a possible blood clot so I have to sit here and wait with my kids.. Driving me insane I am worried :( He is updating me using the cell though so thats why i cant take a picture yet. Plus my ipad is dead and charging. GL agaiN!

Edited I take that back.. I just got nausea after I only drank water, and I just puked .. My kids are wondering whats wrong with me.. Omg I hope it's not gastro or food poisoning.. I hope its something preggy related.. Feels like when you take prenatals on an empty belly and get nausea from it..


----------



## shaescott

I keep seeing babies all day agh


----------



## JLM73

*DOBS!!* I TOTALLLY see a line on that FRER!!:shock:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobster* Is this what you see? in this spot? Cuz I SPY...with MY Olllld eye :jo: :haha:


----------



## Janisdkh

JLM73 said:


> *Dobster* Is this what you see? in this spot? Cuz I SPY...with MY Olllld eye :jo: :haha:
> View attachment 941602
> View attachment 941606
> 
> View attachment 941604


haha  I def see it there too!


----------



## JLM73

:blush: Thanks all about the hair! I am feeling very "Fifth Element" lol
Funny how a new cut brings the sexy back :winkwink:
Manfriend liked the hair, but I have to say weird wifey wears a low cut fade...like seriously NO hair like a bald black dude:huh: She used to wear a short afro, and he hated it, but she doesn't want hair lol.
She's very nice but quirky- Oh and for the new gals- yes he's married, and wifey encourages him to "go be with J" :saywhat: I gave up trying to figure out that marriage long ago. Either she is asexual or gets off on the sharing thing, or has someone on the side:shrug:
She told me the other day I should go on the overnight fishing trip with him knowing I don't even like fishing AND I get seasick WTH??

LOVE the new appliances *FLU &CB*:thumbup:
Good call on avoiding stainless- we have a full stainless kitchen that ALWAYS has fingerprints and smudges grrr irritating. I gave up cleaning them.
Also I LOVE all things Samsung CB - so that washer would probably iron clothes, cook a meal and read to your kids :rofl:
The Japanese are uber techy and I DROOL everytime I see all the little add ons of their appliances. Their fridge is like $2500 to $3500 here and the b-astards added wifi to watch internet movies/vids on cooking etc while you cook, voice recognition to help you make a shopping list - as the fridge keeps track of what is stocked inside, AND you can even connect THAT part to these grocery delivery services, so the fridge will place orders for groceries to be delivered when IT sees something is low :saywhat: I F-ing LOVE Samsung!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I want a smart house like the Disney channel movie lol

J I love your markers. That is definitely what I am talking about. Would you go fishing though? You posted a cute pic of you on a boat a while back

Janis FXed this is it for us! When are you testing? I can't remember or are you pg and I missed that haga. I am having such a hard time keeping lunch down.

Shae hugs hugs hugs I feel you. There's a reason I throw so many baby showers


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> I want a smart house like the Disney channel movie lol
> 
> J I love your markers. That is definitely what I am talking about. Would you go fishing though? You posted a cute pic of you on a boat a while back
> 
> Janis FXed this is it for us! When are you testing? I can't remember or are you pg and I missed that haga. I am having such a hard time keeping lunch down.
> 
> Shae hugs hugs hugs I feel you. There's a reason I throw so many baby showers


Ill be 11 dpo Tuesday so I might test again then. I cant believe after that bit of cracker woozy issue I ended up puking after drinking water? I HOPE this is not an illness but only a pregnancy.. Feels like pregnancy nausea to me though because I am 100% fine right now LOL 

Hope this is it for you :D When are you testing again???


----------



## claireybell

shaescott said:


> Thanks keeps... I'm just, ugh! I want a baby growing inside me. I want that gorgeous bump. I want morning sickness in the first trimester and back aches in the third. I want it all. And I'm going crazy.

No no.. No you really dont want morning/all day sickness! Evilness :sick:


----------



## kittykat7210

Temp dropped 2 degrees this afternoon, AF got me (finally on CD61!) so hopefully next cycle is mine, but I hope it wasn't as long as this one!!!


----------



## claireybell

Ah sorry KittyKat :( CD1 here we come :thumbup: have a glass of wine hun


----------



## claireybell

J i have to say i LUUUUURVE Samsung goods aswell, i have an iphone now but had no probs with previous Samsung handsets, we have tv & Hoover at home, hoover is awesome! Sucks like a good'n ha ha!!


----------



## Janisdkh

kittykat7210 said:


> Temp dropped 2 degrees this afternoon, AF got me (finally on CD61!) so hopefully next cycle is mine, but I hope it wasn't as long as this one!!!

Sorry sweetie :( 61days is long.. Hoping next cycle is yours too!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I see a very faint line at the unedited and it was in the right spot as opposed to that one way near the end. Oh I loved that disney movie. I really liked Brink too and of course hocus pocus.

J, she is so odd, man friends wife. I could never be okay with cheating and to even suggest stuff that can lead to it. But I guess if she doesn't care then Oh well. 

Campn I hope you are alright? I've also been wondering how your sis has been with her pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww kitkat! So sorry to hear that and I agree have a glass of wine tonight! Do you have any idea why this cycle was so long? Really hoping the next one is on the more "regular" side for you and ends in a bfp!

Flueks, I love Hocus Pocus! :) I'm a disney fiend. I love disney.

Janis, can't wait to see your tests! I am trying to hold off until tomorrow morning. I have high anxiety so it's really hard for me to not test every time I go to the bathroom lol.


----------



## JLM73

*CB* LOL Vaccuum cleaners- You are in the UK and love a brand from US (Ohio) and I am in the US and love a brand from UK ( Wiltshire) =Dyson :rofl:

*Flu* Yes trust me I know :wacko: She sits and talks with me all the time while the kids play, and always says weird sh*t like that.:shrug:
I kinda think in a way they have an understanding as she wanted to marry and he never wanted to get married. From day 1 of dating ( without me knowing as I was married then) he told her
*1* I was his best friend and he was not going to stop talking to/hanging out with me, as well as he was going to keep all his other female friends ( she is NOT jealous at all).
*2* He was NOT going to be a father to her kids, even tho they live with them- bcuz their fathers needed to do their part ( she had 2 kids already)
*3* He doesn't wear a wedding ring ( he wears no jewelry, not even a watch)
*4*He will not be stuck at home, and leaves as soon as she comes in from work to - shop fish whatever.
*5* He does not share any bank accounts with her.
*6*Her name is on her car loan, and she is responsible for the payment since she wanted a new car (his is paid off) and her name is on the house(she wanted to move he didn't) 
These were his ground rules for marriage, and she agreed.:huh:
She is either batshit cray cray or the most easy going person on the planet- and hanging out with her I truly think it's the latter:wacko:

:-k Now that I think about this...this all started when she was preggo with baby 1 and swore off sex....then he says ( who knows if true) that they had sex ONCE when DD1 was like 6 months old, and she got preg with DD2, and once again swore off sex. So who knows maybe she only wants it when ttc :haha:
I can tell you tho he is not a very sexual person, but when we were dating we were a wee like rabbits:bunny: and I still initiated alot. Even if I was like :telephone: hook up girl, he still prob wouldn't ask more than every few months. Weird- both of them IDK. I think the only reason he's been pushing for it lately is that I am single and he KNOWS if I am dating someone it's a :yellowcard: [-X[-(=; LOL
He even said the other day he needed to try and get with me before he is back on the Fecal Roster (shit list) :rofl: too true

*Kit* So sorry :hugs: and 61 days :shock: I'd die !


----------



## kittykat7210

No idea, it's my longest cycle for the last 2 years (not counting my pregnancies) it's normally 35 days, 40 days at a push when stressed! I think it was because I was sick with the flu when I was supposed to ovulate, so hopefully that is what messed up my cycle, hopefully it will fix itself and be back to normal!


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> Awww kitkat! So sorry to hear that and I agree have a glass of wine tonight! Do you have any idea why this cycle was so long? Really hoping the next one is on the more "regular" side for you and ends in a bfp!
> 
> Flueks, I love Hocus Pocus! :) I'm a disney fiend. I love disney.
> 
> Janis, can't wait to see your tests! I am trying to hold off until tomorrow morning. I have high anxiety so it's really hard for me to not test every time I go to the bathroom lol.

Trying to get a picture of it now. Its so faint it's hard to see :( I am thinking about testing tomorrow.. I mean it should be darker by then I think


----------



## DobbyForever

Janis excited to see

Kit I have had fevers around O delay O a week or two.

J yeah I could see if she wanted him and he laid down the law. To each their own, if she is happy then that's what matters. I wouldn't go for it though lol I am crazy jealous


----------



## mrs.green2015

Has anyone else seen that Disney channel is having an original Disney movie marathon? They're playing every original Disney movie made. 
Te smart house made me think of it.


----------



## DobbyForever

What?! Yes!!! When?!

How are you feeling?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Memorial weekend!

A lot like dog shit.


----------



## wookie130

J- That's a pretty nontraditional marriage, I'd say... Would you say that there is genuine love between them, or is it merely an arrangement that is meeting other needs they have? I'm also way too jealous (and a serial-monogamist) to wrap my brain around that...

Shae - Do you really have to wait 5 years before you TTC? Oh... :( That would be tough. Baby fever can be hard...and once it hits, it truly does seem that every single person you see is pregnant, and it bombards your FB feed, and people start firing out babies left and right all over the place. One thing I did have to chuckle at, was how badly you want to experience pregnancy. I guess I wanted to experience it when baby fever first hit (after my first miscarriage, which was an unplanned but very much wanted pregnancy)...and then once I carried a baby to term, I decided that I could easily take the newborn, and ditch the whole pregnancy deal. And by the time I had my second baby, I decided that I freakin' hated pregnancy. ALL OF IT. My pregnancies were complicated, however, but even without the issues, the fact remains that I looked horrible, had horrendous insomnia, peed my pants randomly at every cough, giggle, or sneeze, I acted like a crazy hose beast, and all I wanted to eat was Big Mac's and jalapeno poppers. Not to mention the lightening crotch (please do not even ask me what this is), the anxiety ("Are you SURE the baby doesn't have three eyes???"), the heartburn that lit up my chest cavity like a neon billboard outside of a strip club, and the delightful sensation of feeling like there was a pineapple kicking me in the cervix. Don't get me wrong...there are the moments of wonder, and there's plenty of beauty to be found in pregnancy, but I basically am not a prime example of a fabulous textbook pregnancy. Would I do it again? Yeah. Am I always REALLY happy to have the baby in my arms afterwards so I can put all of the pregnancy crap behind me? YESSSSSS.

I'm lovin' the sexy appliances. Does that Samsung washer seriously play music when it's done??? If so, I'm loving that. And I'm all about slate gray vs. actual stainless steel. I have two stainless steel items in my kitchen - a crockpot, and a toaster. I can barely emotionally cope with the fingerprints and odd smears of...well...whatever on them. My prized possession in my life is my dyson vacuum. I could practically wax poetic about that thing, goodness.

I have a sick little boy right now. :( Fever of 101.9 (although it's been spiking into the 103 range), an ear infection (from cutting a few molars at once), and he had to take a strep test also today, which thankfully was negative. I cannot imagine my 20 month old having strep. What a nightmare. Fortunately, he has been given an antibiotic, and I'm praying I begin seeing some results by tomorrow...we have a family photo shoot scheduled for the late afternoon/early evening, and I pray it can happen, but we'll see.


----------



## campn

Sorry ladies I'm trying to catch up on the thread! 

I've been throwing up again and honestly I'm so tired of this. I know it's all worth it but that doesn't cross my mind when I'm kneeled on the floor by the toilet and feel like my soul is coming out of my body. 

Dobby- I see a line on the FRER! What's going on!?

Green- I thought of you today and wished you were feeling alright <3 

Disney movie marathon!? Yes please!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo definitely watching that! Sorry you are feeling like poo. Big cuddles.

Campn hope DS feels better :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

M physical symptoms are about 100x worse than my last miscarriage. I have the worst camps I can ever remember having. TMI.. I have to change my tampon like every hour plus it's clotty which is super gross all on its own. Plus we went house shopping today which totally sucks on a good day but all I kept thinking was "this would be a great nursery, if I ever get one" on EVERY single house. Oh ya and one was haunted. Like wtf? Ok end of rant. 

On the plus side, DH and I had such an amazing night and day yesterday.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Anyone who gets Grossed out don't read:
How much bleeding is "too much"? I can't remember what my doc said with my last mc and my periods are normally pretty light so I never have to worry. But I literally changed my tampon an hour ago and it's full already. A regular size and when I took it out it had a huge clot in it. Up and down the whole side of the tampon.


----------



## campn

Green- Must be because your cycles were odd so you weren't shedding all the old lining properly!? I'm sorry hun I hope it's over soon. Are you back on clomid now? Or will you have to wait until next AF??

Wookie- So sorry your DS is sick. I hate that. He'll probably be back to normal once he gets a dose or 2 of his meds. Definitely give him children's iburropfen or Tylenol (not sure what a 20 months old should take?) before your shoot and he'll be bouncing off the walls!


----------



## campn

Green- A haunted house!??? Whaaaat!?? Why!???


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes a legit haunted house. It was two story and we were upstairs (at the balcony looking over into the downstairs and the only door to outside). It's out in the middle of nowhere so no outside noise. All of a sudden there was some rustling around down stairs my realtor and I look at each other. Meanwhile DH is blabing on about something we both tell him to be quiet and then FOOTSTEPS!!! Realtor went down to check it out and no one was there! As soon as he said it was clear I said "f&*$ that!" And ran out of that house so damn fast. It was 11am so whatever it was, was legit and did not want us there.


----------



## campn

Oh geez!!! I wouldn't want a home in the middle of nowhere anyway! When we were house hunting we saw the most gorgeous house ever (probably the best I've seen in the two times we house hunted) but it was in the middle of no where where the builder stopped building but they couldn't pay me to live there. I'm scared of my own shadow! 

I'm sorry you feel like you'll never get your own nursery but I'm sure you will, we know you can get pregnant and once your cycles go back to normal I'm sure it'll happen fast. Just gotta hang on and refuse to give up!


----------



## DobbyForever

I used pads because my doc said only use pads never tampons. If you fill a maxi in less than two hours then go to the er. But I always filled a maxi every hour for the first 6 hours before things calmed down

Lol how did you know it was haunted? Nvm just read dude that is terrifying. I agree with everything camps said


----------



## shaescott

I want to live not quite in the middle of nowhere but definitely at least cow town haha... But not like southern cow town, like northeast USA cow town. And no haunted houses. God no. I just am not a fan of cities. They're nice to visit but not to live in, in my opinion. I like country living. Minus the super unhealthy country meat dishes. I'll take city vegan options haha. But the log cabins and farm animals (minus eating them) and the trees and clean air... Love it. It's almost 6 AM here in Barcelona and I'm in line to check my bag.... Connecting flight in Frankfurt, Germany... Wish we could stay there for a day but we gotta get back home and go back to work.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks guys. I can't even explain how sane you keep me. I love you all!

Dobs- they told me that too but I figured since they didn't this time and I hate pads more than anything I'd use the tampons. It slowed down a little I think the huge clots caused it.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry for being AWOL, ladies. I read here and there but mostly took some time away from the ol' baby world to focus [my anxieties] elsewhere. I've still had weird goldy discharge on and off and on Thur I had a tiny bit of pink/red when I wiped. Really minimal and no more red till today when there was the tiniest little streak. No cramping/pain and I definitely still have nausea (so much so that I went and got nausea meds, which are great but make me so drowsy). Felt my cervix two nights ago and it was sooo low, whatever that means. Other than that I've been super emotional and cried a lot yesterday, mostly because I felt so incapacitated by the fatigue and nausea, and then lonely with my BFF so busy and my DH not really getting me. I felt a lot better today emotionally. Seeing doc tomorrow.

Sorry for not keeping up. From what I gleaned, you've not heard good news, Green, so super big hugs to you. I would bet my life savings on you being exactly where you want to be in life in not so long. Hang in there. Dobs, it seems your tests are being freaky still. Hope you get some clarity, damn it. J, I didn't quite catch it, but it sounds like you've been through some tough times with you mum recently. I hope you're bouncing back <3 Campn, hope your MS goes fast. Have you considered meds? And I hope the family trip thing was sorted. PL, I hope all is good re: the pain. I'm sure it's all fine. 

I'm just going on random memory from the past week here and should really go to bed, so <3 to everyone else.


----------



## dawnky1983

Hey there ladies! 
Kitty that's just rubbish, fingers crossed for the new cycle-roll on BFP!
Green so sorry you're feeling sh$#@y but glad DH is making things better. I'm sure the Clomid will work it's magic again with a sticky bean for you.x
Campn really not good with the spewy! Hope it doesn't go on too long.
Hi to all the others brain not so with it this morning. Have a scan at the EPU this morning as had some bleeding when I got up this morning. Trying to stay positive as this happened with DD too and all was fine but you know how it is...x


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovely lady birds :) 

Hugs Dawnky, im sure everything is fine & its the stretchy movement in there & its coming off the cervix, fx :hugs: what times your apt there? 

Oh MrsG sending lotsa love your way aswell :hugs: i think where you body wasnt ov'ing correctly before like others said you weren't shedding the full lining & now you are, hoping the bleeding & crampiness eases right up for you & you will be cracking on with clomid cycle no2, i have no doubt you'll get a sticky one this time around hunni. Did you tell hubby in the end? Im glad you both had a lovely evening together X

Wookie, the washing machine really does play music Lol its funny! If i remember next time it finishes il record the 10sec tune & post it hahaa its very enlightening :) sorry your lil dude is poorly, hope he feels better very soon

Jez, hello my lovely :) sorry your feeling abit low at the moment & Drs goes ok this morning, sounds like stretchy blood vessels popping in there normal but always good to get it checked, i do :hugs: 

Campn oh nooo you still getting sickness? That needs to do one already! Hope it completely disapears very soon x

Ooh Janis & Dobs, are you ladies re-peeing this morning? Il be checking in for test pics hehee

Afm, still lying in bed Lol Riley watching tv in lounge, i called in sick today as didnt sleep great & Riley awoke early with upset tummy uhh! He got to toilet ok though :thumbup: i need to get my sisters birthday gift as its her birthday today.. More money Lol


----------



## Fern81

Omw I'm sooooo stressed for this weekend. I phoned the dr's rooms this morning just to find out what the procedure is eg when do I call in for CD 1; and then I found out that it's not DEFINITE that I will be able to do IVF this month, I first have to do a baseline FSH and LH test because I will be newly off bc! And if those levels are too high I can't do IVF! I'm so stressed out. This morning I wanted to go for a WALK because I need to decrease my workout intensity; it turned into a hectic running session just because of all this extra stress adrenalin in my system. Urgh please send me prayers for low low FSH and LH levels!

Dobby - ummmm... you sweet science mystery. I hope all this weirdness and positive-ish tests turn into a good and proper bfp.

MrsGreen - so sorry that you are feeling so sh*tty. I agree with all the others maybe you had some old lining from all your anovulatory cycles (which could even maybe have caused this one to not stick properly?) and now everything is getting shed for a nice, proper, clean and fresh new lining to be built up ready for implantation! 
I would still suggest having the thyroid sorted out, maybe getting progesterone levels tested and definitely ask your doctor about testing blood clotting factors (I had mine tested after CP in December and it turned out I had 1 positive test; which means that my blood makes minutely small blood clots which can impair implantation. If I hadn't had it tested I would never have known because it's totally asymptomatic). My dr even said ALL his assisted reproductive patients take baby asprin (81mg) because the dose is low enough to not have any anti-inflammatory actions, and just high enough to eliminate any subclinical blood clotting problems which may interfere with implantation.

Campn - hope the horrible ms lets up soon. You are such a champ.

J - hope you find a NICE donor soon.

Jezika and dawnkey - hope both of your pregnancies progress nicely despite your fears and spotting/bleeding/mucus plugs (!) xx

Claire- enjoy your day off! I'm also off today, yay! (Have to stay busy though because of being stressed over my fsh and lh level tests grrrrr)


----------



## kittykat7210

Turns out it some how isn't AF as my bleeding has stopped and my temp is up... Wtf cd62 it is then...


----------



## wookie130

Kitty - How weird...have you tested recently? Sorry if I've missed that part...

Fern- I'm sending you low FSH/LH levels, so you can get IVF started! Praying it all works out for you!

Jez- I'd call your doctor. Don't fret, but any time you see bit of pink or even a bit of blood, I'd give your doc a head's up...you'll most definitely get a reassurance scan/ultrasound out of the deal, and it's worth it to have that piece of mind. Have you dtd recently? If so, that can irritate your cervix, and cause a bit of spotting. I'd discontinue the self-cervix checks. Those may be irritating you too, and causing a bit of the blood-tinged CM. I was a PROFUSE bleeder while pregnant with my son. So much so, that he was classified as a "threatened miscarriage" until I was 20 weeks along. No one knew why I had period-like bleeding for several weeks, but I did get several scans, and the bean just held on. :cloud9: I suspect it may have been the progesterone suppositories.

Green- I know EXACTLY how you feel, because I've been there...the uncertainty of not knowing if you'll ever experience motherhood is torture, quite literally. And I'll echo what other gals have said...please use pads (although I know you hate them), as tampons put you at risk of infection during a miscarriage, even one as early as you're having. Clomid was definitely my golden ticket, but I had my thyroid checked, and mine was within normal levels. Please call your doc and inquire about getting some synthroid or other thyroid-regulating medicine...once you get your TSH levels down a bit into the healthy pregnancy range, than give Clomid another try, and ask for supplemental progesterone once you get your BFP. Like Campn said, you know you're fertile. Your body just needs a few minor tweaks here and there, as mine did, and I do believe you'll have your rainbow baby! :) As far as the amount of bleeding during a miscarriage, your OB/doctor/midwife will not want you soaking a pad an hour...if this is the case, please call them immediately.

Dawnky- Good luck! It can go either way with spotting...it's always best to give your doc a call, and perhaps they can give you a quick internal ultrasound to check everything out. :hugs: Early pregnancy is so stressful!

Dobby- I wish I knew why you get faint positives...it's strange. :( It makes me stressed and discouraged for you! One of these days, when all other factors align, and the timing is right, I pray one of those positives is the real deal, and that you have a nice sticky bean happening. :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I tested 3 days ago and it was completely white, couldn't get more negative!


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty Oh well maybe it was implantation bleeding. Illness can definitely delay O. Your body thinks reproduction isn't a good ideal while sick.

Dobby and Janis looking forward to tests today.

Greenie, I think I read that bleeding was heavier with chemical pregnancy. I hope it slows down soon. Also, that was creepy about the house. I don't mind them being in the middle on nowhere as long as my commute isn't too bad. It's already 35 to 40 minutes.

Campn oh no I'm so sorry the sickness is really terrible this time.:hugs:

Wooki hope LO feels better soon.

Fern you have my prayers for low FSH and LH!

CB hope you get some more rest in. Oh and happy birthday to your sis :) also hoping riley feels better soon too

Jez, no worries, gotta have some time away sometimes :hugs: 

Dawnky looking forward to hear about your appt today.

J maybe she did swear off :sex: if so poor man friend. What day are you guys going to court this week? Friday?


----------



## dawnky1983

Thanks so much for all the support ladies I needed it. Was so glad to get an appt today, they had a cancellation or would have been a week to wait! 
I am delighted to introduce Blob! With a strong heartbeat and sitting where it should be, measuring what it should do! So relieved!!!
 



Attached Files:







20160425_130118.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dawnky1983

Kitty I'm confused for you!x


----------



## gigglebox

Green, i also used tampons during my m/c and got a gross, lightish colored long clot like you described, which i suspect was the sac :( definitely traumatic...and yucky. Hope it's slowed down. Did i miss something? Were your thyroid tests bad?

Shae, i have felt that extreme broodiness before. It's brutal. But i realized i had rose colored glasses on...only was thinking of the great parts of it, but the reality is pregnancy can be physically and emotionally exhausting, and having an infant can be even worse. I think it's very smart and responsible to wait until you are fiscally ready, but make sure you are also emotionally prepared. 

Not trying to be a downer, just trying to be honest. In my own experience, i was 100% ready to be pregnant since i was about 20....i was financially able when i was 22....but i was not ready for an infant, if i'm honest, even when i had Des at 25! Just something to think about. And yes, i'm "picking on you" because you're young ;P


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I'm twiddlin' my tumbs waiting for the next test...

Nothing intetesting to report here. We did raise over $100 for march of dimes this weekend on our farm, so that was cool.


----------



## claireybell

So relieved for you Dawnky :hugs: congrats on baby blob Lol

Fern, havent you been off BC for a while though? & why didnt they offer you those other tests beforehand & now tell you as your awaiting to start IVF?? Grrr!! So frustrated for you! 

Kittykat, how random indeed.. Could def be IB if you have been carrying on jiggy jiggy, fx for you :)

I was mega broody at a very young age aswell but was in no way ready, liked going out drinking too much aswell.. I always dreamt of having the big bump & seeing my older sister pg made me want it more but sometimes waiting that bit longer can make it more worthwhile :) 

Well done on the money raised Gigs, excellent stuff!!


----------



## claireybell

And yes.. Wheres the tests!! We need tests! Lol


----------



## claireybell

Dobby your temp has shot up even more today!


----------



## DobbyForever

All about me red light post lol overslept :(. Nothing but bfns this morning. I am not testing anymore. Giving my period another 2-3 days to show
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Dollar tree
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

I wasn't broody at all! I just wanted to travel, work and enjoy this time of just having to take care of myself. When I got married people would ask so when are you having kids and I wanted to jump on them. Let me enjoy this very very short time free of worry that I've just for myself. It just was the season to grow and learn and I wasn't ready to give that up. 

So we met with the OUTLAWS this past weekend and mil goes " so you sure it's a girl this time!??" Pointing to how they were wrong with DS.

I said the tech got us different angles and he said he's a 100% sure it's a girl, he even said we can go shopping and throw away the receipts. 

So she scoffed and laughed "100% sure huh??? Throw away the receipts!??" And laughed again then said "that's what they told me about my youngest and he turned out a boy." (Her third and last boy)

I said well that's technology from almost 30 years ago, even the technology they used with DS is considered old now.

That shut her up. I think she wanted a girl so bad and she thought I'd only have boys like her, and I completely understand but your youngest is almost 30 now, time to move on lady!


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobby I am going to test in the morning.. It is driving me insane so much.. No m/s today though? I figured it might have started yesterday.... guess not LOL Blah
I am super crampy more to the lower left area now though and in my back too..

Clairey I was so tempted to testing this morning but I already tested yesterday.. Shadow line, too light to see or even consider it being a positive :(

Green.. A haunted house! Oh my gosh <3 I would have scoped that shit out.. Sorry I am a huge fan of haunted places haha

I know I but in and am new here  But omg is it me or is this all hard to keep up with hahaha. Maybe I will get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Janisdkh

Dang dobby.. Maybe still too early to tell? I am so hoping for you xxxx
Maybe we both will get out BFP by friday


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok ill share yesterdays test at 9dpo, I know too early but my body is so so not acting/feeling like it normally does. Seems I see it better when I invert it.. That's how faint it freaking is :( I doubt its a line though...

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/Test1_zpsidybgbvu.png

And another one which it's possible this line is in my head LOL I took tests last month and they were stark white....

Sorry picture was taken when test dried.. You probably can't see it.. I see it in person and its too light where I think I am imagining it...

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/13106660_228256114210112_1689975133_o_zps9rq91om1.jpg


----------



## Jezika

Janis, I saw the bottom one instantly without an adjustment. I reckon that's a BFP, missy.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh i can see a line on them Jan!! :thumbup: keep em coming hehee! 

Sorry about bfn Dobbles :hugs:


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks Jez and Clairey <3 I really do hope so ..

Just realized, excuse the darn dry hands! Been spring cleaning and spot removing on my carpet(Natural remover just in case :D )


----------



## Fern81

Janis - i see the start of a line on the unedited one :) GL!

Claire - yeah I've only been on bcp (qlaira, especially good for endo patients ) for this month (1April-1May) 1 month to time my cycle perfectly before my dr goes to Croatia @ end of May (holiday or helping infertile couples? IDK). However, apparently after going off bcp the body can produce elevated levels of FHS and LH. It seems to be more prevalent in ladies who were on bc for a longer period of time so I suppose my dr is just doing the tests to be safe & sure (believe me if not I'm going to sue them my FIL is a lawyer!) after all HE decided to place me on qlaira for a cycle and then short protocol... please dr know what you are doing!


----------



## Fern81

I should immediately stop googling baby names and focus on how great life already is without a baby in our instead... maybe it will help me stress less... but wtf even DH was talking baby names last night :(


----------



## wookie130

Campn- Don't you hate that? I love my MIL to death (she's a great gal), but I do get tired of hearing about her pregnancies. Her youngest child (my husband) is going to be 43 in October. 43 YEARS AGO, and she was all trying to convince me about what happen when I'm pregnant medically, and what the doctors advised her to do, and not to do, etc. And for some reason, which I find most annoying, is the fact that she had vaginal deliveries, and both of my kids were c-sections. So, after I had my babies, she's all telling me to sit on a certain type of pillow, and I'm all like, "Ummm...this kid came out of the sunroof. My vagina was left entirely out of the whole thing, so that pillow won't help me." And why would she advise my DH to rub my back during labor??? I DIDN'T HAVE ANY LABOR. My friggin' back was laying flat on the operating table. The funny thing, is that both of my c-sections were planned MONTHS in advance, so it's not like anyone even expected me to experience traditional childbirth. LOL! Weird. And don't even get me going on stupid newborn baby advice!!! "Sleep when the baby sleeps!" Right. Then I can do laundry when the baby does laundry, and shower when the baby showers, and load the dishwasher when the baby loads the dishwasher? Is that how this works? LOL!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Janisdkh

Fern Thanks! I really hope soooo <3 Even if i get a negative tomorrow morning at 11dpo ill update..

Wooky I just about died when I read sun roof [email protected]! You poor thing...


----------



## campn

Wookie- HAHAHA!!! She sounds pretty annoying but looks like she wants you to feel good at least, my MIL pushed me to give DS a pacifier which I was SO against and he got nipple confusion and wouldn't give up the damn paci. I'm just angry cause DH's parents plus mine pretty much pushed the paci on me saying they all gave it to their babies. Wish I had more of a backbone to say STFU. 

Also my mil isn't the brightest, she said when her placenta was delivered she had no idea what it was and thought her liver fell out. It's OKAY to not go to college or anything but at least buy one book on pregnancy and delivery and read! That won't hurt!


----------



## pacificlove

Ok I just read some funny comments.. Liver falling out aka placenta and baby coming out through the sunroof. :haha: I know not alway funny but I lol'ed

Janis, waiting for your progression pee sticks! Fx this is your month.

Dobs, :hugs: still no af? Very odd.. Although your temps don't suggest it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol "shower when the baby showers. And do laundry when the baby does laundry" 

Campn- your mil sounds irritating. Sorry! 

Janis- I can see a line!

Sorry I've been terrible at replying and only talking about myself lately. I'm doing much better today and I'll be better I promise!

Some people asked question and I can't remember them all or who asked but here it goes:
- I told DH and he was amazing supportive. But it's hitting him now and he's upset today. He just processes things a little slower than I do and he tends to be strong for me. I'm so happy I told him though. 
- the doc says the thyroid is good sooo idk. But I have read as long as it's below 2.5 in the 1st trimester were good. And while I was pregnant (although short lived) it was 2.3. So under the 2.5. I'll be trying to do a few natural things but nothing will be coming from the doctor. 
- as far as taking clomid. I belive I'll be doing the same thing again this cycle. I'm cd3 and waiting for a call back from the nurse. I have to go in and get an ultrasound and office visit by cd5, so I'm not sure if I'll get the pills before or after. Last month I did cd3, but it can go up to cd5. 
Scratch that. Just made the appointment for tomorrow at 2:30. So I'll be starting the pills on cd 4. the nurse said she's pretty sure it's all fine. 

If there were other ones I forgot I'm sorry!


----------



## JLM73

*Dawnky* ahhh:cloud9:

*Wookster* Hope your lil one is feeling a bit better

*Campenator* Tell lil miss I said LAY OFF the high hormone nausea:trouble:
Or she will be in time out!....in the corner of your uterus :haha:

*Fern* Run your ass off hun- great stress reliever, and drink water to death! Well...just short of death lol Hopefully it will lower your hormone levels! Heck water can dilute everything else:shrug: :hugs:

*MrsG-unit* OMG haunted - I would be the fool to brave it if I loved the house- perhaps the ghost was just trying to help Show the house:rofl:
I can hear it now "Dammit! Just lost another buyer...."
That is mega freaky tho!

Donors...meh- funny enough young donor ( 21 y/o) replied to my ad- and I was like ummm didn't you give up on donating? And he wrote back - Do I know you?
:growlmad: omg I wanted to flip out- but kindly replied Ummm yea you left me hanging ON the day I needed you remember?
I'm sure he has written back but I haven't bothered to check- no way I would trust his wishywashy ass again:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

*Janis*:thumbup: I see the line NO prob on the unaltered!

*Wookie* OMFG :rofl: If you don't stop today I will have to wear a diaper when I read your posts:rofl: Sunroof and What kind of lazy newborns do you have that don't come out doing laundry and dishes??? :rofl:
I will say my DS was a wee freaky as he was exactly 6 hrs old when he pushed away from my shoulder, held his held firmly up and attempted to look around- which caused that whole body sway thing babies do. He would NOT stop! I have pics and video and dubbed him the nosiest baby ever!:haha:
He was due on 10-10-10 which would have been soooo cool, but leave it to stubborn kid to come 2 days late and ONLY due to my being induced ( which I won't do again)! I tell people he had to be Evicted :haha:

*Camps*:rofl:LIVERRRRR!:rofl:
I can only imagine what cavemen and rural tribes think when labor first came around:shock:


----------



## JLM73

I think my bt therm is working intermittenly meh Not buying another right now until I know if I even have a donor for next cycle.
On a side note O M G :shock: I am soooooo cracked out on this grape soda from Walmart!! No bueno! I only drink diet as I switched yearrrrs ago when the Atkins diet first came out and I was a sod WHORE lol Like 10 cans a day= 1000 calories or more in just soda!!
Thank Goodness these are 35 calories cuz I am almost back to 10 cans a day!
Soooo good when Ice cold! I have them literally sitting on ice in my room :haha:


----------



## campn

Green I thought it was like 3.4 or 3.5??? The pregnancy number is the range they want you in. I think you misread the results or I misread your post :dohh:

So every time they drew my blood the gave me a sheet with my level, then pregnancy levels they want me to be within. 

But as long as your doctor isn't concerned you shouldn't be either.


----------



## campn

Greenie thought I'd show you my lab results and what it means
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TexasRider

Green- good luck with your clomid this cycle! I hope you get your BFP soon. Good luck with house hunting too I know it has to be stressful when you keep missing out on houses.

J- good luck with donor search. Too funny that a donor you originally used replied to your ad. 

Afm I started a diet today. Doing lowish carb and avoiding bread potatoes rice chips pasta and sugar. Hoping it helps with losing weight and from what I understand it can help with fertility too. Today hasnt been too bad diet wise. I have been on the diet previously and lost like 30 pounds. Dr appt tmrw so fingers crossed it goes well.


----------



## Flueky88

You guys clack me up. The sunroof, doing laundry when baby does laundry, and campn, MIL thought her liver fell out?! :rofl:

Greenie, I can't wait for you to O. The clomid works and that's great news. Oh I'm sorry it has started to hurt DH more. 

Dobby, your chart is looking fabulous. It may have been a cause where you Od later.

Janis, I think I see a line.


----------



## Flueky88

Texas good luck with your diet :) it should help hormones out too.

J, really that lil whoppers snapper was on there. Maybe he has I'll intentions. Sodas aren't a big problem, but occasionally I really want some sweet tea :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies but at this point I can confidently say O was cd 23 or 24 and while 0-5/O+1 timing isn't impossible I'm not holding out for hope

Self centered drive thru reply


----------



## JLM73

Off to indulge in Strawberry yogurt:munch: with vanilla crunch granola ( my good dessert for all the junk today lol)
Annnd reality train wreck Love and Hip Hop - so much cursing and weave pulling hehe


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- thank you! Pre-pregnancy a month ago it was 3.5 and when they took it while pregnant it was under 2.5. So he isn't concerned. But I'm sure they'll monitor it regularly. 

Tex- good luck on your diet!


----------



## JLM73

Calling* all Preggos!!!*

I was catching up on Lost 9's YouTube page and she posted preg tracker apps she uses. I thought Pregnancy+ looks amazing! It not only shows 2/3d scans so you know what to expect/compare to, but has a section of *REAL in the womb baby pics* for the weeks !! VERY cool pics, kick counter etc. :thumbup:
She is 17wks now...I can hardly believe it! I think it was cycle 20ish for her when she got her sticky bean...I've passed that but hoping for cycle 21
Any hoo I am back to being a glutton- leave it to me to turn a healthy dessert into toomuch :rofl:
I literally ate 12 + oz of strawberry yogurt with granola, and ran right back in the kitchen for 12+ oz of Peach yogurt with granola gahh I need to do that tongue patch thing...It's cray tho- have you all seen it??
Diet tongue patch where they STITCH this material on your tongue and it's uncomfortable enough that you eat much less:dohh: the things we humans do lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green, ya on new appointment. And ghost house would be a no for me too. 

J, strawberry yoghurt sounds good right now. Seriously, I can eat and an hour later. Too funny about young donor replying to your add. I am guessing he isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer?

What else did I want to say?

Getting a headache and hunger setting in.. Dinner was not even 2 hours ago


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- thank you! Pre-pregnancy a month ago it was 3.5 and when they took it while pregnant it was under 2.5. So he isn't concerned. But I'm sure they'll monitor it regularly.
> 
> Tex- good luck on your diet!

I think it always changes but 2.5 is GOOD! It's right in the middle so I wonder if clomid normalized your hormones a bit!?? 

J- I remember her from the August ttc thread and how she rubbed people off the wrong way so I'm just glad I'm not due in October so I'm not in another of her threads :p I don't have that app but it sounds pretty cool! I've what to expect that I LOVE, the Bump and Ovia pregnancy. Only because each app has something the other doesn't. 

I just ate half a small container of Haagen Dazs strawberry ice cream! No regrets, just gotta find what to eat next :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on your adorable Blob, dawnkey. So glad you were able to get in for a scan to reassure you.

Wookie, you are the sweetest. Hugs.

Jez, I agree that atiny bit of blood (even fresh blood) is not too much to worry about but I would give your gyn a call to keep them in the loop like other mentioned.

Kit, agreed that maybe things were delayed and a few days was just too soon. 

Fern, really hoping those levels come back low so you can do ivf!

Campn, your in laws are pieces of work :(. She probably is jealous or maybe just scared to get her hopes up for a granddaughter?

Janis, really hoping you get that bfp! I also saw that line on your tests!

Bear (bare? Lol I never remember pretty sure it is bare) with me because I am 4 pages behind hahaha and not on my computer.

J, lol way to call that dude out! Love the sugar binge. Hardcore jealous. That all sounds awesome. I think I looked at it once. I feel like I have been pregnant weeks 3-7 so many times that the apps aren't fun because I have read them all so many times before and no baby x.x

Greenie, glad you have an appointment tomorrow and I reply about myself all the time so don't even feel bad. This is our space to vent about ourselves ad get support. Hugs.

Oh and... Those sunroof liver placenta stories were way funny.

I am going to attach my pic in various stages from this afternoon's test because I feel like the ring trick makes me see a line. It just doesn't upload well to bnb
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## DobbyForever

Edited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## campn

Dobby I'm waiting on that test picture! <3 fx!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## campn

I see something so so faint!! How many DPO do you think you are??


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I can see it clearly on my phone but not when I upload it


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe 9-10?


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbers* I see the line in the original unedited:thumbup:
Maybe you have a :ninja: bean lol
No idea whats up with line/no line/line :-k but the tests are def picking up something!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I see a line on the second one!


----------



## DobbyForever

I just get so nervous around these tests. Wouldn't be the first time I found a way to get the indent line in the pic. I'm pretty much out of brand name tests anyway. By pretty much I mean I think I am haha


----------



## campn

Dobby it def makes sense that you think you ovulated CD23! Maybe play with FF and put +ve opk on cd22 and take the other OPKS off. Your temps are super high so that's something!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs something wants to be there!

As for me, full blown headache now :( 10 minutes and I am going to bed. Sorry. I'll take some cheese with my wine...


----------



## DobbyForever

I momentarily thought you were really have cheese and wine and I drooled a little lol sorry about the headache though :(

Camp it's too much effort lol I just make a mental note


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- how do you not want to play with you chart? It's my favorite lol

Pl- sorry about your headache.


----------



## pacificlove

Gah.. New tenants are having some kind of drumming POW wow... Grrr
They are in a totally different building, through a thick tree line and shrubs, my windows are closed and I can hear it. And I am getting up at 430 tomorrow to catch the first ferry off island at 6.


----------



## Jezika

I did mention the tiny bit of blood to my doc today (which I've had three times now over the past 5 days, though we're talking REALLY small amounts and it doesn't seem to be getting greater in quantity... if anything, less) and she seemed to insist it's haemorrhoids or dehydration. Uhhhh, I know which hole it's coming from, and it ain't that one. Honestly, **I** ended up having to suggest possible causes that I've heard other people's docs and midwives mention and she was just like, "hmm... maybe." I guess she has no idea as this is not her speciality. In any case, she didn't seem at all concerned and I'll hopefully be getting referred to a midwife soon anyway... though it scares me that there's more demand for them than there is supply.

Dobby - I def see a faint line on the second pic. Your chart is so baffling. I hear ya on not wanting to mess with it. It's easy to eff things up. I wish there was a rogue mode where you could play around with it without actually changing anything (i know you could technically not save, but I've still messed it up in the past).

J - did the 21yo respond in the end?

PL - hope your headache goes away, as well as those drum w*nkers

Campn - hiiiiii! I haven't forgotten your placenta position question btw... just waiting for a non-lazy segment of my time to take the other pics. Because obviously all you're doing is sitting at your computer and waiting for them with bated breath. More likely, I'll just wait till 20 weeks, 'cause I'm that lazy.

Wookie - you're hilarious.

Green - please encourage DH to set up a training camp for other DHs. Mine can be so apathetic that it sometimes feels like my cat is more emotionally involved with me. He's fantastic in other ways, but not exactly the "baby, tell me how you feel, let me rub your feet, it sounds like you've had such a hard day" type. He'd be the one asking ME for a foot rub as I crawl through the front door panting my last breath.

Right, I'm spent yet again. zzzzzzz


----------



## Keepsmiling91

campn said:


> I wasn't broody at all! I just wanted to travel, work and enjoy this time of just having to take care of myself. When I got married people would ask so when are you having kids and I wanted to jump on them. Let me enjoy this very very short time free of worry that I've just for myself. It just was the season to grow and learn and I wasn't ready to give that up.
> 
> So we met with the OUTLAWS this past weekend and mil goes " so you sure it's a girl this time!??" Pointing to how they were wrong with DS.
> 
> I said the tech got us different angles and he said he's a 100% sure it's a girl, he even said we can go shopping and throw away the receipts.
> 
> So she scoffed and laughed "100% sure huh??? Throw away the receipts!??" And laughed again then said "that's what they told me about my youngest and he turned out a boy." (Her third and last boy)
> 
> I said well that's technology from almost 30 years ago, even the technology they used with DS is considered old now.
> 
> That shut her up. I think she wanted a girl so bad and she thought I'd only have boys like her, and I completely understand but your youngest is almost 30 now, time to move on lady!

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA - Omg Campn!!! The more I read ur posts the more I love you!!! You told them girl!!! Xxx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

wookie130 said:


> "Sleep when the baby sleeps!" Right. Then I can do laundry when the baby does laundry, and shower when the baby showers, and load the dishwasher when the baby loads the dishwasher? Is that how this works? LOL!!!! :rofl:

Haha yes! Im find I hardly manage to get basic stuff done now with a 2 & 4 year old! (I tidy one room move on to the next - they've alresdy wrecked the first room, potty training also atm so mountains of washing etc) but that has to be one of my personal favs "sleep when the baby sleeps" yeah right lol x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Wow had lots to catch up on! 

DAWNKY - beautiful blob lol, so glad everything went ok for u! That was s9 reasuring to see bub & HB too!! Congrats x 

Jez - glad docs WErent concerned about tiny spotting, I know what u mean about 'suggesting' diagnosis to the docs! I aways end up doing that too! I find my own research more accurate than what they tell me half the time! X how are u feeling? Any sickness? Xx

Dobs - I think I see a 2nd line too! Hope they get darker for u - aw ur comment made me sad about the never getting passed a certain point on pregnancy apps! I hope u finaly get to read that 40w page very soon! U bloody deserve it x 

Campn- please just to show MIL ur b&b profile pic- see - she's wearing a hair bow dumbass - of course she's a girl!! Technology has moved on now you know lol x how is ur sickness? My M/S never went past the 12w mark previously but this time im 15w and it still kicking in in the evenings, im rarely actually throw up now, just gagging and make sure I don't eat past 5pm or then I do puke! X

So I never thought id be doing skin-to-fur with a pup in the morning! Lol so cute xx

1 week today until gender scan eeeek!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls :) 

Awwww Keeps puppy morning cuddle :hugs: gawjus! Are you selling them/giving them to good homes? 

Ive briefly scoured the few pages i missed yesterday Lol

J Strawberry yoghurt MMMMMMM!! Delicious!! I love Orange Live yoghurt but its hard to find, i get really excited if i find it hahaa!! 

Omg Dobs there is faint pink line on that last frer pic, didnt even need to look at the inverted pic!! Eeeep :)

Ive had numerous pg apps but is it bad that i get bored with them? LOL!! I had the Babycentre one for ages & then the App updated & i hate it, so i deleted it ha! 

Haha I always refer to my csection as 'the sunroof jobby' always!! 

Jez, Drs piss me off like that! Ummm yes i do know which is my sh**ter & which is my Vag thankyou re spots of blood, how stupid do they think we are??!! Im glad its only speckles hun, whens your next scan due hun?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god puppies!!!!!! I love puppies!!!! I want a puppy cuddle now :(


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB - we will be selling and more than likely keeping one- we bred her as a one off because I want a puppy daughter or son for our girl, but after the 2nd tie- I got my bfp - and was like omg we are going to have babies, toddler, child, and puppies!!! help!!!! Lol x 

Kitty- so hard not to get attached to them
All! we're just waiting for them to start opening their eyes (they're 11 days old now and it says anytime from day 10-13 is the norm) soon I'll have 4 pups and one sausage running about my tiny 2 bed Ground floor flat (we have a garden) x 

J - re: apps, I have the pregnancy + one and it is by far my fav!! I tried loads of different apps with previous pregnancies and haven't bothered with them since discovering this little gem- here is today photo of baby in the womb at 15w - I LOVE it!!!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I see a line in the unedited and the inverted. Fx!!!!!! :dust: 

Jez :hugs:

Campn oh ice cream sounds good right now :) even though it's morning. 

J, that's a really awesome sounding app. I hope you find a good and reliable donor so you can get your sticky bean.

Pacific sorry about the headache :(

Kitty, I know it makes me want a puppy too.

CB, how are you feeling today? Riley any better?

Keeps, how cute, I love looking at puppies. Oh and so exciting it's only a week until gender scan :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Where abouts in the UK are you... We are in the market for a puppy... :D actually we are looking to try and get a puppy at around the time of a baby... So they can grow up together XD


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ok kitty - ur cute but officialy mad!! Lol - newborn & PUP?! At the same time!! Lol- I think I find puppies harder work than babies- so the obvious answer was to have 4 pups and grow a baby! Lol x were in Portsmouth,Hampshire. Are you in the UK then? X

Aw thanks FLUEKS - im sure you ladies will obviously be first to know pink or blue! I hope it's really clear and not a "well it looks more girl than boy etc" Im hoping to leave the scan and either start buying pink or blue! How are you fluEKS? When are u due to OV again? If ur anything like me - no fertility issues as such, just always took me a year or just under for each pregnancy to get BFP- I think ur definitely due one in the next 2-3 cycles, as hard as it is and so annoying when people say this- it always seems to happen when u just take the relaxed root, and push it to the back of ur mind (impossible i know!) xx


----------



## Flueky88

Sometime next week. I O around CD 26. I'm just trying to remain relax about it and have fun. I'm not going to do opks until Friday I think. I almost debated not even doing them but I like the confirmation from ff. Whatever happens, happens this cycle. Oh yes a puppy and newborn would be very difficult I think. Oh I hope it's very clear cut for you too :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobby I think I might see something, I am hoping this is it for you and everyone this month/may! 
Ladies I woke up again today dry heaving, I felt so ill.. I will update my test in a few minutes. I took picts wet under 5 mins and almost dry :)


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Flueks, yes Rileys all good, at preschool today, im just back from my friends & having a spot of lunch.. I say spot of lunch, its a mountainous plate of salad, avacado & salmon LOL! Bloody starvin ha ha!!


----------



## wookie130

CB- That is a way healthy spot of lunch. When I was pregnant, my spot of lunch was some cheese balls, some jalapeno poppers, 6 bowls of Captain Crunch, and some Kool Aid. LOL!!! I now eat "clean." But NOT when I'm pregnant!

Keep- Oh, those squishy pups! :cloud9: But I'll agree that having a newborn with a young puppy...whoa!!! That is simply too many new life forms living under the same roof that the mother figure has to care for. Tons of work! Tons of messes! Lots of needs to be met! Whoa!!!

Jez- Yeah...one would know if the blood-tinged CM is coming from the poop-shoot, or from the vag. Why would anything mixed with CM come from your butt??? Helloooo, Doctor.

Dobby- I wish I saw something on your tests...but I'm not seeing any faint lines. Well, sometimes I think I see something, but I think it may be a case of line-eye, rather than actually seeing something. But, I hope I'm wrong, and I hope if there actually is something to see, that it begins darkening up nicely for you! Some of your previous sets of tests, I definitely saw obvious lines, and those tests were undeniably positive. These ones...I'm not seeing anything. But, I've never been a line guru or anything, either. Please consider that my eyeballs are approaching 40. LOL!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Let me know what you ladies think :D Having waves of nausea today.. Ate one banana and it subsided a little until a bit ago.

Line came up under 5 mins :) probably even 3... 

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BabyNumber5_zpsjmrnbsuv.png

Inverted version
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BabyNumber5Invert_zps7u7np7mq.png

Dry-ish version
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BabyNumber5a_zpswtkqrio3.png

Inverted
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums...ber5/Tests/BabyNumber5InvertA_zpsvdptelup.png


----------



## gigglebox

Failing at catching up...

KEEPS! Cutest little pup you've got there! I love me some puppy squee. Keep it coming.

Dobs, I'm not sure on the test :-k I see it, then I don't, then I do. Hope it turns into a proper line.

J, i'll have to look into that app but right now any baby progression stuff is depressing me. I like hte internal view idea though, sounds neat. Also, i'm digging the short hair.

And speaking of hair....definitely impulsively cut myself bangs. Insta-regret.


----------



## gigglebox

Janis, no edit needed, i definitely see that second line!!!


----------



## pacificlove

I am on the road today...6am and I am in the ferry line up.

Omg, puppies!!! I have been wanting one for years.. Except my dog is an a$$ and probably wouldn't like to share us.maybe next year, I finally know where my next pup will be coming from. 

As for the tests... I want to see something :)


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* hope YOU get some foot and back rubs soon as you are carrying the kiddo around as well :haha: Also young donor was wise enough to NOT reply after I reminded him how he wrecked my cycle a few months back by bailing last minute (day before O).

*Keep*:dog::dog: PUPPIES!!!!!! loveeeee them !!! I have a bullmastiff now and ALMOST bought his sis rather than him as she was UBERcute and feisty and perfect for showing, but I do like to breed and here I have no set up for pup rearing:(
I planned to convert the 1 car stall of our 3 car garage into an airconditioned kennel as I have in the past, but No go...So I'm glad I stuck with the male. Not to mention Bullmastiff pups can be as much as 2 lbs when born, and he was 19 lbs at 8 wks:shock: soo yeaaaa waiting on some Land to rear pups that size hehe.
I bred chihuahuas ( we call em chi-hoo-uhs) for yearrrs LOVED it as they are super tiny at birth- like 2-3 OUNCES, and def have to ensure they eat- don't bottle feed well, and even later use Nutrical paste to boost their blood sugar fast if they get sluggish- but omg loved it! Chi's are like
:xmas16: cuz unless you breed solid white to solid white you can NOT predict what colors/patterns pups will be - so deliveries were always exciting...tho I wished I could give the moms epidurals :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, it's just hair, it'll grow back ;) I had 8 inches cut off last November.


----------



## claireybell

Wow Janis thats definate positive there!!! Congrats my lovely :)

Your hair will grow back in notime Giggles :hugs: did you chopper yourself ir at the salon? 

I tried trimming my fringe once.. Baaaaaad idea!! Lol but a fringe is diff to full length i guess


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks ladies!! <3 I hope this lil one sticks.. I had morning sickness like this with my last angel :( I lost that one in 2013.. I hope this bubs sticks and is healthy. Guess we will see.. I will be testing again in 2 days or by Friday for sure... 

Good luck testers <3 Hope to see positives soon!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

janis -- CONGRATs!! BFP!!! Woooo xx how exciting! X

J - aww that's so cute u bred chis! They're gorgeous I love them! I currently managed to sneak a pup away just a min ago and now having secret snuggles lol, it's a girly and she's asleep in my cardi!! How are u supposed to not get attached?! Aww ur bullmastiff sounds lovely! What's his name? Is he really bouncy? I love all ur stories about crazy mums, donors, dogs, surrogacy - ur a very interesting person and im still thinking u need to write that book woman!! X 

Ok/ last pup pic I promise... Well... Maybe a few later lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lakotachris

It does NOT work. If you are very highly fertile such as I am no matter how careful we were eventually we end up pregnant on this method. I even went 4 years once but in the end four times tells me this does NOT work. When people say it works for them that's great until they end up with a baby and honestly my best guess is that aren't highly fertile because I have several friends who fall pregnant very easily who got pregnant on this method even if when they thought they had mastered it. So have fun with it but prepared for a baby somewhere down the road!


----------



## Janisdkh

lakotachris said:


> It does NOT work. If you are very highly fertile such as I am no matter how careful we were eventually we end up pregnant on this method. I even went 4 years once but in the end four times tells me this does NOT work. When people say it works for them that's great until they end up with a baby and honestly my best guess is that aren't highly fertile because I have several friends who fall pregnant very easily who got pregnant on this method even if when they thought they had mastered it. So have fun with it but prepared for a baby somewhere down the road!

I have been pregnant multiple times on the pull out method :)


----------



## campn

Keeps- Yay one more week and you'll know! So do you feel like it's probably a girl after that last scan? My anatomy scan is on May 11th and we'll then confirm what I'm having then I can go shopping! 

Jez- Wait you've been spotting? It sounds like mucus plug tinged with blood? Have you been busy in the bedroom? Sometimes that happened with me with DS.

Claire- you're over 26 weeks!??? Just less than a month to go then you'll be in the last stretch!!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Camps - well sonographer said she's 75% - the pics Werent great but I was really concentrating on that area and we didn't see anything boyish, but... It was early so who knows? Im going into that scan 50/50, everyone on this page guessed boy, and everyone on the gender & nubs FB page im on guessed girl! Lol - I wish I had the money Id go again today to get another sneak peak! I just love seeing baby xx 
- ohhhh bet u can't wait for ur 20w!! They're such lovely scans! Baby looks so cute at the 20w!! X


----------



## shaescott

Janis those are totally positive! Fx'd for a sticky one!


----------



## claireybell

Well, apparently 'mathematically' speaking, il officially be in third tri 26+4 which is tomorrow arghhhh!!! But from basic weeks il be doing it from 28wks which is in about 10-11 days OMG!! 10wk countdown begins.. Im scared lol


----------



## claireybell

Happy Mango day Camps ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congrats Janis - that's a beautiful line!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats Janis!


----------



## Janisdkh

Im so hoping , thanks everyone <3
Ill test again soon.. 

These cramps are kicking my butt though in my back and belly.. They do go away when I move.... Maybe that's a good thing... I may eat then go nap :D


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Janis, hope everything goes well from here on out. x

Mrsgreen - have your awful cramps etc let up a bit? Hope so!

Keeps - love the puppy pics. My one little rescue kitten is about 9 months old but still very small and she still behaves like a kitten (I think her growth and development was stunted because her mom was killed when she was 2 weeks old & she was left starving for a few days poor babe!). So cute. I hope she doesn't get any bigger. A perpetual kitten! (May I just add she is very healthy now.)

So we used to *live* in a haunted house! Bear in mind I do believe in heaven etc as I mentioned earlier but both DH and I used to scoff at the idea of ghosts and haunted buildings. We lived in an old farm house for a while a few years ago and we both now believe the upstairs landing was haunted. Our room was downstairs (right next to the staircase) and we used to hear loud footsteps going slowly up and down the stairs, as well as furniture moving in the one upstairs bedroom. Other people staying over would complain about the footsteps and "people walking up and down" at night. We weren't scared though it was just interesting because we would never have believed it if it didn't actually happen to us.

ETA: when I talk about hearing furniture being moved around; it was so loud it even woke us up at night. The first time I thought it was a burglar and DH ran upstairs with his gun. Of course there was no-one there.


----------



## Jezika

Fern - argh that's super freaky! See, there are so many stories like this, how can they ALL have logical explanations? 

Campn - yes I've been spotting a bit and have had absolutely no BD so I know it's not because of that. I've noticed that it only happens when I wipe again and again and again, almost like I'm irritating my cervix (which I assume is still so low that it's just inside my vagina?!). It's only happened three times so far. But yes, the rest of the time it's mucus pluggy gloop or completely dry.

CB - next scan is likely in 3-4 weeks. Waiting on midwife referral, otherwise doc will book me for u/s. I'm so scared with this spotting. And not sure if you asked about sickness, but I still feel super nauseous on and off and VERY picky with food. Taking diclectin on some evenings when I feel it gets really bad.

Janis - definite BFP! Fx those lines darken up and you have a new bundle in 8 months :)


----------



## campn

Janis- That's a BFP!! Congrats hun! Sorry I just noticed your post this thread can move so fast sometimes xxx!


----------



## kittykat7210

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Ok kitty - ur cute but officialy mad!! Lol - newborn & PUP?! At the same time!! Lol- I think I find puppies harder work than babies- so the obvious answer was to have 4 pups and grow a baby! Lol x were in Portsmouth,Hampshire. Are you in the UK then? X
> 
> Aw thanks FLUEKS - im sure you ladies will obviously be first to know pink or blue! I hope it's really clear and not a "well it looks more girl than boy etc" Im hoping to leave the scan and either start buying pink or blue! How are you fluEKS? When are u due to OV again? If ur anything like me - no fertility issues as such, just always took me a year or just under for each pregnancy to get BFP- I think ur definitely due one in the next 2-3 cycles, as hard as it is and so annoying when people say this- it always seems to happen when u just take the relaxed root, and push it to the back of ur mind (impossible i know!) xx

Haha I know it's mad, but it would be adorable if we get a well tempered and manageable dog! And yeh I'm in the UK, a village between Leeds and York, we just moved in September from Norwich in East Anglia :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh no fern, I couldn't ever, I'm absolutely petrified of ghosts, I can't watch any paranormal films or I don't sleep for a week like a child XD I'm god awful with anything paranormal, I believe it all, I can't believe there's nothing after death, I don't believe in heaven or hell, I believe that all souls, good or bad, are floating around us, and only the bad show themselves... I have no idea why I believe it, but I do, so no horror films for me XD


Edit: I went back on hunt for the tests, and I see a line too!!! FX


----------



## claireybell

Jezika said:


> Fern - argh that's super freaky! See, there are so many stories like this, how can they ALL have logical explanations?
> 
> Campn - yes I've been spotting a bit and have had absolutely no BD so I know it's not because of that. I've noticed that it only happens when I wipe again and again and again, almost like I'm irritating my cervix (which I assume is still so low that it's just inside my vagina?!). It's only happened three times so far. But yes, the rest of the time it's mucus pluggy gloop or completely dry.
> 
> CB - next scan is likely in 3-4 weeks. Waiting on midwife referral, otherwise doc will book me for u/s. I'm so scared with this spotting. And not sure if you asked about sickness, but I still feel super nauseous on and off and VERY picky with food. Taking diclectin on some evenings when I feel it gets really bad.
> 
> Janis - definite BFP! Fx those lines darken up and you have a new bundle in 8 months :)

Weird question Jez - does the spotting only occur after having a poop? I used to get that through odd straining in early pg, it squishes on the cervix & is very very common.. Hugs X


----------



## claireybell

Fern thats super spooky about the haunted stuff!!! I hate stuff like that, id move straight away if i lived somewhere like that eeek!


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks lovlies <3
I cant remember even though I have four kids.. Can cramps be this uncomfy in early pregnancy? I should only be 3.4 weeks :/ They are not super bad but man they are annoying and there.. Not only in my belly but in my back a bit, unless that's just back pain ugh I cant tell anymore.. Maybe I am being paranoid as I had SO many losses early on and could only tell by a pregnancy test. I only had strong symptoms for my pregnancies x4 that went full term and my late m/c in 2013. My 1st pregnancy I lost at 3 1/2 months I had no symptoms at all :/ This is scary shit


----------



## wookie130

Janis, it is, I'll agree. No one is more anxious than me during pregnancy...I'm usually a hot mess of worry. Being pregnant after miscarriages will do that to you, and it's just sort of our sad reality. But, rest assured, that cramping (particularly before your period is even due) is pretty normal in the first tri. It will often feel a lot like AF is on her way...so period-like pains coupled with back pain can be quite normal. I think even after 4 kids, it's probably fairly typical for you to have "pregnancy-amnesia" - where you can't quite remember to the letter your other experiences. I think it's our body's way of pushing the reset button...if any of us remembered all of the unpleasantries of our pregnancies, we'd all have one child and be done! :rofl: Once the AF-like crampies subside, then cue the stretchy/stabby pains, or round ligament pain! :)


----------



## JLM73

*Gigawatt*:hugs: I am sure your bangs are amazing woman- We are always our own worst critics. I posted that hair pic the other night and was like :shock: OMG look how F-ing FAT my face has gotten!! Like how did that HAPPEN!?
(says the woman gorging on meatloaf, mashed potatoes and gravy, and TWO english muffins bcuz I couldn't decide if I wanted just butter or Strawberry preserves with cream cheese on it:blush:)
I didn't plan a hair cut the other night but she did as my ends were 3 inches diff all over from breakage:roll: I LOVE it, but at times am a wee annoyed with the Cleopatra effect when the curls make it veer out at the bottom, or the wind meh:growlmad:
I too am off personally thinking of preggo stuff as this cycle is a wash and taking the extended EPO has me due for :witch: ??? Not to mention, if it will affect when next O is - so lining up any poss next donor will be hard (sigh)

On a side note TOTALLY impulsively stopped at mall to buy 4 new body jewelry pieces:blush: Gonna repierce my BButton myself tonight, and debating if I am bold enough to do either/or both a monroe/eyebrow piercing myself. Tons of YouTube Vids...so will see.
I tend to get tats during pivotal parts of my life, but right now am diggin a new piercing ...or 3 :rofl:

*Keeps*:haha: Puppynapper! SUPER cute. You are actually helping them out, as they will learn human scents as comforting:thumbup: Chis were fun to breed, but hard to tie with males usually shorter/smaller. Also appleheads mean mostly breech births, which almost ALWAYS require assistance:(
Just a side note- my first chi litter was 2 pups, and they didn't open their eyes till days 13/14!:shock: I was like- umm :-k do I need to manually do this?? lol
I def could write a book series with my crazy life turns- for example - my Ex BF of 2 yrs ago has been hitting me up by text from Cali allllll day today (for you Cali Girls he's in Buena Park?? and working in Cypress??). He wants to meet up when he's in town next week, and said No he wasn't ready for another kid then due to finances ( ahem :growlmad: Mayhaps bcuz he was STILL totally supporting his EX_WIFE so she could even get her hair/nails done and NOT work ahem cough cough)
But he said ( and he's gonna be 49) that had he known he would make so much in Cali- we would have been married and having a baby now...W T F?? men and their ill- timed comments grrrr
Another cpl pics of me below- the deep burgundy color came out WAY darker than planned!- Gonna bleach the "undercut" areas back blonde tonight for a funky contrast- :wohoo: I think this is what they call a midlife crisis :rofl: Ignore the greasy skin ugh!


----------



## JLM73

*Lako and Jan* YES PLEASE~! I'd like a pullout baby :rofl:
Oh and Janis I DEF see your BFP!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* :-k I was wondering if they mentioned where your placenta lies? Those that cover the cervix partly or fully tend to cause lots of red bleeds in early and even thru out preg, cuz as the uterus expands, the "roots" vessels of the placenta are being torn or pulled a bit. Usually is no biggie, and will move up the "wall" as the uterus grows - unless a full placenta previa- just a thought...


----------



## M&S+Bump

J - the burgundy looks great! Looking forward to seeing the bleach :)

As a tattoo/piercing professional - that would be a big no-no to piercing yourself! Risky, risky business - eyebrow especially can paralyse half your face if you hit a nerve, and there's an infection risk especially with crappy mall jewellery. My personal thoughts though - monroe is so 2004. You would really suit a philtrum (medusa) or a paired nostril piercing (one each side, or even two each side - beautiful)


----------



## Janisdkh

J Your hair is awesome! I want to go shorter.. I have curly hair and always wanted that sultry - cleo sexy momma look <3 Suits you well.. Oh and the color! Love burgundy <3


----------



## TexasRider

Well my dr appt went ok. He basically said to just chalk it up as a weird period and keep trying. He did look at all my charts and he said that he ones from January to now looked beautiful with clear temp shifts. So he said to keep trying till July and if nothing by then we will get a SA for hubs and do an HSG on me and go from there. I am going to wait till September though cause that's when my deductible for my insurance starts over... Hoping we won't need it though


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex-glad your appointment went well!

My appointment also went fine. Just got another round of clomid.


----------



## campn

Jez- Sounds like your irritating your lady parts! Just leave it alone girl :D I'm sure if I kept wiping over and over I'd spot a little too. You've so much more blood down there it almost becomes like a mouth, the slightest irritation cuts it. 

Lots of baby dust to you Tex and Green. I know this ttc journey seems to drag on and on and it's full of disappointments but you're in it for a reason and you're more than equipped to handle the cards you've been dealt. I believe in you ladies.


----------



## campn

A little bit of encouragement from Leslie Knope! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahahaha Campn!!


----------



## Janisdkh

LOL!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy post. Lonnnng work day 

Janis I definitely see that line congrats!

Everyone else <3 you and will play catch up when I am not exhausted af


----------



## JLM73

*Wookie*:haha: reset button! No doubt. I would have stopped after DD were that the case Back labor was a BEAST!:devil:
There was just NO way to relieve the "my spine is being pulled A P A R T feeling! I had the birth ball, spiky back massager ball etc NO help- sooooo glad that was a hosp baby cuz I would have licked the Anesthesiologist's A hole if he would have come faster :rofl: Miserable. Right after epidural I was eating ice, sipping sprite and :munch: a few saltines!

*Janis* Thx !
Short hair takes a bit of getting used to now, but I made sure she left enuff for me to pull it back if need be. That's what I like about long hair- you don't HAVE to do something with it- bun, ponytail etc. Short Short hair you HAVE to do something! Unless it's a pixie cut- which I *almost* did 3 yrs ago so I could experiment with funky colors and Not care if I fried it- just cut it off again hehe.
Just got home a bit ago, so putting the blonde undercut bleaching off till tomoro meh...

*Gigglybits*:friends:

*M+S* I def would not do facial piercings myself- I have a few friends that are piercers/tat artists- they charge $50-$75 a pierce here :saywhat: so yea....that part.
The belly button I am not concerned about repiercing as it literally was done when I was 24 ( 18 yrs ago) and it was a very shallow pierce thru skin at top. Everyone said it would push out, but it never did. Had to remove it for an MRI one day, and left it out a few weeks, well also add that over the years I had downsized to about a 20ga from the original 16g:roll: sooo, when I went to put the ring back in I had to force it, and it got sore and THAT time it DID migrate out over about 3 wks time, and the skin was SPLIT!:shock: That was a year ago. Its well healed and def all scar tissue, so I am not concerned on that. Now face paralysis= baddddd- no stroke face for me lol.

*MrsG*WOOT WOOT:happydance: on the Clomid *THIS* is your month Lady!!:thumbup:

*Campn* You are such a little Sunshine generator:hug: you are the board cheerleader!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbins* Your chart is STILL amaze-balls!:thumbsup:
I hope you are Tired AF ( hehe I thought :witch: when you posted last) cuz your Knocked Up AF :haha:


----------



## wookie130

J- I had a navel piercing for like 18 years myself...I took it out during my first pregnancy, along with my nipple rings, and my vertical clitoral hood (VCH) piercing. The only piercings I have left is my tragus, both of my 10g conch piercings, and my boring lobe piercings, which have been without jewelry for ages. I do miss my nipple piercings. Those were pretty fun! Those (like most piercings) are definitely not do-it-yourself'ers.


----------



## mrs.green2015

How is everyone or how did you tell your SO you were pregnant?


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> How is everyone or how did you tell your SO you were pregnant?

I'm the worst at this honestly. With DS I took a picture of my test that said "pregnant" and texted it to him to which he replied "you photoshopped this!?" Like yeah right I've that kind of skill at 8 am. 

This time he was in the house when I took the test and I thought I saw a line on my wondfo so I asked him if he sees anything and he said yes (he always says no) but he wasn't convinced until he saw it on a digital. 

Honestly my DH doesn't get excited about anything so I just don't bother :p sorry this sounds depressing!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I did the old but proofen bun in the oven. Hubby came home Saturday even from work, just starving and expecting dinner. I asked him if he could grab dinner for himself. He grabbed the bun, I think little disappointed that it wasn't a cooked meal and walked to the living room in front of me. I said " sorry that's all we had... But I'd like you to think about what you grabbed from where".
He turned around, grinned and said "congratulations momma" and walked on. Anticlimactic, I do believe it hit him a moment later when I said "congratulations daddy"


As for me, I got my geese this morning and then spent a couple hours shopping with mom. We found an adorable little maternity store that I will go back to with hubby in 2 weeks. Prices where very good, even cheaper then some things one could wear while preggers from "normal" stores.

On my way home I had to stop at the feed store for a few things. They were just putting ~50 chicks out... So I came home with 10.... I tried to control myself. Hubby now knows that that the feed store had chicks, but not that I came home with some. :blush: he probably has a feeling.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160426_192600.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry but can't really reply tonight. I've been on call and just getting home 1130. I also worked this morning. I'm tired, driven lots of miles today, had stressful visits, and ran over a skunk on way home. Poor skunk. Love you all and good night!


----------



## pacificlove

Have a good rest flueky.
Where we used to live in the prairies there were lots of skunks. In the summer I'd see one dead skunk a week on my way to work, it's was a 20 minute drive. Plenty of coworkers that hit them (thankfully never me) and it always took 3 or 4 car washes to get rid of the stink.... Hope you have a good car wash close by! Skunks aren't the brightest, they always seem to like hanging out by the side if the road ready for a tire.. : hugs: not your fault.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks - aww, sorry love. Hope tomorrow is better for you.

Green - hubby found out about my BFP in the most unceremonious way. I can't remember too well, actually, but I think I just walked into the bedroom and said something like, "I'm bloody pregnant again" with a sigh of trepidation, 'cause it just felt like another scary rollercoaster rather than something exciting. I wish I didn't think of it like that. I LOVED your idea of the photoshoot, though. It actually gave me goosebumps when I read it. I hope you can eventually still make that work somehow and catch it on camera, even if it isn't anniversary photos. And the bun in the oven idea is just so creative.

J - yeah the placenta-over-the-cervix thing is possible. Not sure if they would've properly seen the placenta in the scan, but if they did, they didn't mention anything concerning about its location. Might be something to ask about in a few weeks. LOVE the hair by the way, pretty lady! Please post another one once you've hit up the blonde.

CB - well, funny you should mention the poo thing, because it's possible. I do poo a lot. I'll have to pay attention. I definitely get the impression that something in there is really sensitive and irritates easily, but thankfully it doesn't seem to be releasing much blood.

Campn - I knooow, I WILL keep my fingers to myself. It felt so illicit when I poked around that time. I won't be doing it again, I promise :) Btw you really are the group cheerleader. 

PL - so jealous that you can just impulse-buy baby ducks. Are you Snow White?!?! (Or whichever one is friends with animals... I'm not the biggest fan of Disney... don't hate me everyone!).


----------



## Jezika

Yeah, the skunk smell is terrible, though after moving to Canada i finally figured out why skunk is another name for cannabis.

In other news, I found out I got a large scholarship I'd applied for for my PhD. It will fund the first three years and is very generous. Only catch is that it's paused if I take time off to have a baby, which kind of sucks because my only income so far has been scholarships and part time self-employed work, so without any maternity pay I will have no income whatsoever if I don't go to school. It'll be okay for a year though. Also, I'm lucky it only gets paused rather than completely taken away; that used to be the case until female students who started families pointed out its discriminatory nature.

Unrelatedly, squeezing my breasts to check for soreness makes me really nauseous. I had this even before pg, where checking for lumps made me want to wretch for some reason, and not because I felt disgusted by my breasts. My breasts are aii and touching them is fine, just not delving into them. Yikes, even the thought of it now is making me feel sick.


----------



## shaescott

mrs.green2015 said:


> How is everyone or how did you tell your SO you were pregnant?

Well, I've discussed this with SO. At this point, he wants to be actively involved in the testing process, as in I pee and dip and then he comes in and waits for the result with me. But if he changes his mind I'm gonna give him a box present that has some daddy pregnancy books and a onesie and (maybe) some baby shoes, and the positive digi.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hhaha campn - love that - here's abother one of my favs! This was so me 6 months ago lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Where I live skunk smell is like 1 out of 200 a skunk and 199 times a plant that smells like skunk ><. Fluek get some rest


----------



## JLM73

*Wook*...:shock: OWW!! You just made my girly bits hurt :rofl:
I have never had an interest in nip/clitoral piercings- top due to wanting to breast feed etc- Tho I saw some SUPER cool nipple shields that looked like spider webs today. 
I wouldn't care for a Medusa either:nope: not my taste... I just saw a site and while Snake Bites/Angel Bites look cool- not for me either. I don't want to have a ton of piercings, and tend to be drawn toward more feminine types- or at least those that would balance well on my face. I don't worry about what's trending- I kinda do my own thing- Mind you when I got my right upper ear cartilage, and nostril done they used Guns lol(late80's) So the whole needle thing I get but it's freaky- even for an ex medic.
I like the balance of a Monroe, since I have a right nostril, and always wear my hair more to the right( my right upper ear is rarely seen), but that is the only reason a left eyebrow occurred to me today! I have NEVER thought of getting it until I saw a vid of a girl with it, and it seemed balanced to me with a right nostril.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez that's amazing about the scholarship! :happydance:

J $50 to $75 a piercing sounds about right for good quality jewellery. I'm sad that I can't charge what we're worth for piercing because even charging bare minimum is double the price of most other places that use crappy chinese jewellery and don't give a damn about how they stab you. The piercing industry in Glasgow is ruined - one shop dropped its prices and it became a race to be the cheapest. So now you can easily get a terrible quality piercing but really cheap (think £10 each but with deals such as buy one get one free) and everyone thinks that's what it *should* cost. The jewellery I want to be using costs more wholesale than what other shops are charging for the whole process. Cutting every corner without caring about the customer. Anyway end rant :haha: Sorry!

Wookie 10g conch piercings? Were they pierced at that or did you stretch? Brutal either way! My eyes are watering at the thought.

Most of my piercings are out now, some would go back in after years of being out though. Navel went back in after being out for five years, no problem. Tongue, philtrum, septum, conch x 2, only one has jewellery currently, 'flat'/outer conch, 14mm first lobes and 6mm seconds. The first were scalpelled to that and the seconds pierced at 2g (which is the worst thing I have ever gone through except laser tattoo removal!) because I had a variety of old lobe piercings in the way so we just cut them out :haha:

Sorry, totally venturing off topic there. I can't help it when piercing is mentioned.

#1 I told DH by running in with the stick and shoving it in his face demanding to know if he could see the line. He was sleeping at the time and woke up and had no idea what was going on. #2, I phoned him at work. 'You're WHAT? It's a bad line?' PREGNANT! I'm pregnant! Again! 'You can't be? Really? PREGNANT?!' and I could hear the other shop staff pick it up in the background. Pregnant? She's pregnant? But you only just had one, have youse no' got a telly? #3, we had just that morning talked about maybe using protection again because it wasn't a good time. Then when I was putting the kids in the bath, I saw my tests and it got me thinking. I couldn't remember my last period. Took the stick downstairs and said 'see what we were saying this morning? Um, too late' and handed it to him. He looked at it and went 'oh, s**t' :haha: We're all about the romance.


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL - o m g it's so FLUFFY!

Flueks hope you got a good sleep.


----------



## Janisdkh

:/ Having pressure in my lady parts :( Feels rather annoying :( Anyone else have this with a chemical? I am worried I might have a chemical..... I will be testing again tomorrow to see if the line got darker but until then...............................
Worrying my ass off


----------



## campn

Flueke- Aww hun I'm sorry looks like you had a rough day <3 our dog went potty in the backyard one night and came back in and the entire house smelled like rotten eggs! DH and I had no idea what that smell was, I went through the pantry and fridge and looked behind the furniture and nothing, until I realized it's coming from the darn dog and she probably got sprayed by a skunk. That smell didn't go away for like 2-3 weeks!

Don't feel bad about running one over :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- hope you got some good rest! 

M+s- that's kind of hilarious. "We're all about the romance" haha 

Pl- soooo cute! Your DH is so understanding about your love for all animals. Haha I wish mine was.


----------



## campn

So we are transferring the guest bedroom into a nursery now, still need to empty the closet (full of my sisters junk) and paint, steam clean the carpet since my niece pretty much destroyed it with her juice cups, but we put the crib and dresser together. So right now there's a small tv mounted on the wall and DH was like umm we can leave it here. And I was like are you being serious? Or are you smoking something!? A tv in a nursery!??? 

What is wrong with men!? Then he said we can give it to DS then. Like my 3.5 year old that fights going to bed anyway!? Ugh. Why are men like that!? I swear he's a smart guy in most situations.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: at this point hubby has given up. Just last weekend he said, "just don't go over xxx amount of animals, I don't want to buy permits or quota" and I agree with that. We also made a deal. If I get animals, be gets to buy tools. And if he buys tools, I am allowed more animals. He's really good with tools ;)

Campn, you should post pics when you are done. :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Janis - you had a decent progression on your previous tests. Looking forward to your test porn tomorrow :hugs:

Campn - I read in a baby magazine once that you should put a tv in the nursery or have an ipad handy to watch shows to keep yourself awake during night feeds. Kinda goes against the usual 'keep it dark and quiet' advice!


----------



## campn

M&S+Bump said:


> Janis - you had a decent progression on your previous tests. Looking forward to your test porn tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Campn - I read in a baby magazine once that you should put a tv in the nursery or have an ipad handy to watch shows to keep yourself awake during night feeds. Kinda goes against the usual 'keep it dark and quiet' advice!

Yeah I usually used my phone and iPad but once they hit 5-6 months the slightest noise distracts them and they turn their heads and pull on your nips! Ouch!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, are you testing or did AF arrive? I can't remember.


----------



## Janisdkh

shaescott said:


> Dobs, are you testing or did AF arrive? I can't remember.

I think she said sick with af :'( not sure though


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- show us pictures when you're done!
As for men, they're men. They never know. Lol 

Pl- I could probably make the same deal with my DH. But he really lets me do whatever I want. I just have to take care of them and pay for them initially, which all makes sense. Basically on my wish list so far: zebra, mini cow, goats, and possibly donkey. But first we must get the land!


----------



## shaescott

Janis I thought she said sick af meaning sick as f*ck but maybe you're right


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, you are allowed a zebra?? Omg, your hubby is awesome! I can't get mine to agree on a horse YET!
We will be getting a couple goats tho.. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! This month is it, pregnancy and new house, you'll be getting all your wishes this month!


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies, ugh, I fell asleep after midnight, DH'S alarm off at 345 and then I got a call to go out at 430 a.m. Ugh. I did manage to let work let me work half a day. So I'm going to nap and try to catch back up a bit tomorrow :hugs: the only good thing is I ate Chick Fil A for breakfast :) yummy. Alright, I'm fixing to go to bed


----------



## mrs.green2015

Poor flu! You must be exhausted. 

Pl- yes a zebra!!! We were driving last weekend and I saw one and I was like "omg I NEED one!" And DH laughter and said as long as you buy it. Which means yes! Haha


----------



## Janisdkh

shaescott said:


> Janis I thought she said sick af meaning sick as f*ck but maybe you're right

I'm hoping your right because now that I think of it, it makes sense :o though usually on forums like these I read af automatically as our periods OOPS.. I could have read wrong :o Gosh i hope she's ok


----------



## shaescott

Mrs G did you say a mini cow? Is that a thing? Cuz if it is I need some!


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's a thing!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, mini cows are a thing. They are so adorable and if you are in it for the meat, one cow will still feed a family., their meat is supposed to be excellent.

Google mini Scottish Highland cattle... So adorable!


----------



## dawnky1983

Janis congrats on BFP! I had constant pressure feelings for at least a week after I tested was totally fed up with it as was all the time. Eased off eventually and everything seems to be fine now! Fingers crossed for sticky!x


----------



## pacificlove

Janis, I missed your official bfp! How could I!? Anyway big congratulations :) :dust: to a sticky bean :)


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> How is everyone or how did you tell your SO you were pregnant?

Both times i just blurted it out to SO & showed him the frer :) i get too excited! Im rubbish really ha ha


----------



## shaescott

Where is everyone today? Huh... So I looked up mini cows and I now want mini cows.


----------



## claireybell

Mini cows ha ha!! 

Awww Pacific thats the cutest way to tell hubby about pg :hugs: 

Yay MrsG on next round Clomid, bring it baby!!! Woop!! 

Omg i been in soooo much pain since Sunday with my TailBone or Coccynx is it? I can just about get to sit down & once sat im fine, trying to move & get back up.. F*******k me!!! Agony!! Almost feels like its popping or crunching? Uhh! So i Googled this, app the hormone 'relaxin' can make this bone move & shift about & it can just get worse, all i can do is keep changing position, get a pg pillow for my butt, joy! I will be the hilarity of the office :(


----------



## claireybell

Where in the world are you at the moment Shae? Or you back home hun


----------



## shaescott

claireybell said:


> Where in the world are you at the moment Shae? Or you back home hun

I'm back home, I got home Monday night.


----------



## claireybell

Ah tis nice to be home? Hope you had a lovely time :)


----------



## campn

Zebra!? Mini cows!?? What the heck!!! You got yourself a little zoo! :D 

Flueke- Ohhh chickfila has such yummy breakfast. I always add grape jelly to my top biscuit and get the yogurt with the cookie topping, but even their oatmeal is super delicious. I hope you're feeling so much better now. 

Jani- I've had and still have all sorts of pains and aches but nothing sounds alarming until you really really feel like something isn't right. Yesterday my lady parts on one side were super achy like I pulled a muscle there and that worried me a bit but then I thought these things are all completely normal when you've to carry a human being right above there! 


Here's a pic ladies, we have to put the furniture on that tiny corner of the room since there's still a queen bed set and night stand in there. I noticed the white on the pieces isn't exactly a like and it bothered me at first but that's the reality of buying separate room pieces that don't come in a set. I don't think it'll bother me once both pieces are on different sides of the room.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaescott

Campn- ah I see, one is white and one is ivory... I didn't notice it until you mentioned it though. 
CB- honestly I kinda miss England. I really loved it there. And I ate some pretty awesome Indian food on the ghetto street my hotel was on. It was a really nice hotel though. We stayed at the Clayton Crown in London, I believe a 4 star hotel, but the neighborhood was very ghetto-y. We had onions thrown at us on the walk back to the hotel from the nearest tube station. Didn't get hit thank goodness, but they broke on the ground, splattered like something much weaker... There were a million Turkish and Indian restaurants on that road, and a restaurant called "Dirty Dicks" lol I laughed when I saw it. I only tried one of the restaurants on that road and honestly the food was really good. I love Indian food though so maybe I'm a bit biased. But idk, I'm not a fan of cities but I kinda liked the tube... Not sure why. It was kinda exciting for me I guess. We used it all the time. Much faster than by car I would assume. No traffic underground haha! But yeah it was pretty awesome. I loved London. Driving to Bath and Stonehenge was great too cuz we saw the beautiful grasslands of England with animals and stuff.


----------



## claireybell

Aww Camps thats cute :) i love the sunglasses also hahaa!!

Shae yeah London has a few 'grimey-back street' areas but if your in a public place all is generally ok, wherein London did you stay then? That restaurant Dirty Dicks just made me LOL hahaaa


----------



## claireybell

ooh its in Cricklewood, Broadway North London, fancy :hugs:


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Aww Camps thats cute :) i love the sunglasses also hahaa!!
> 
> Shae yeah London has a few 'grimey-back street' areas but if your in a public place all is generally ok, wherein London did you stay then? That restaurant Dirty Dicks just made me LOL hahaaa

Hehehe those are DS's ninja turtles shades! He's pretty bad ass lately :p 
How are you feeling mama!??


----------



## shaescott

CB- yeah cricklewood was pretty slummy but the hotel was super nice, I loved it so much... Plus cricklewood had awesome Indian food!


----------



## Janisdkh

claireybell said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone or how did you tell your SO you were pregnant?
> 
> Both times i just blurted it out to SO & showed him the frer :) i get too excited! Im rubbish really ha haClick to expand...

Hah! I am the same way.. i cant help myself


----------



## Janisdkh

campn said:


> Zebra!? Mini cows!?? What the heck!!! You got yourself a little zoo! :D
> 
> Flueke- Ohhh chickfila has such yummy breakfast. I always add grape jelly to my top biscuit and get the yogurt with the cookie topping, but even their oatmeal is super delicious. I hope you're feeling so much better now.
> 
> Jani- I've had and still have all sorts of pains and aches but nothing sounds alarming until you really really feel like something isn't right. Yesterday my lady parts on one side were super achy like I pulled a muscle there and that worried me a bit but then I thought these things are all completely normal when you've to carry a human being right above there!
> 
> Here's a pic ladies, we have to put the furniture on that tiny corner of the room since there's still a queen bed set and night stand in there. I noticed the white on the pieces isn't exactly a like and it bothered me at first but that's the reality of buying separate room pieces that don't come in a set. I don't think it'll bother me once both pieces are on different sides of the room.

What a pretty set <3 I love those kinda of cribs! If we end up having a nursery in this house it's going to be a tad on the small side compared to my other kids rooms.. I feel a bit guilty about it


----------



## Janisdkh

pacificlove said:


> Janis, I missed your official bfp! How could I!? Anyway big congratulations :) :dust: to a sticky bean :)

Np sweetie! It's light .. i will be taking another test tomorrow but there is so far progression. 
Lets hope the line is as dark as I feel right now LOL!


----------



## campn

Jani- This room is also smaller than DS's room, the older kids always get the bigger things huh!? But the young ones are always the most spoiled so it evens things out! The youngest kid becomes untouchable!! :D

Did you ladies listen to beyonce's new album!?? Apparently jay Z cheated on her so her whole entire album is about pain, but it's so emotional and powerful! Who cheats on Beyoncé!??? This will help so many other young girls and women to feel like being cheated on has nothing to do with them at all and everything to do with the person who cheats.


----------



## Janisdkh

Camp that made me feel much better :D So true!


----------



## JLM73

Ok ladies...So yeaaa :( bummed about my donorless cycle - like I need to waste one after 21 cycles :growlmad:

So confession- :blush: I totally have been indulging my POAS-aholicness with my cheapies left over from last month:blush:

I know I know what's the point lol:shrug:
What can I say ...
I am just sooo sick of being in Donor Limbo as I have not got a new one, and it doesn't matter anyhoooo since this was the first cycle I ever tried Evening Prim Oil, and the Soy Isoflavones....I had no idea when to expect the next cd1.
Soooo.... I am in a bit of purgatory here! I mean I have ALWAYS gotten :witch: cd 26- at most cd27! I thought the EPO and Soy made you O earlier ( which yes my chart is shit but I am still thinking cd12 looks right and FF guessed it as well) but W T F man?? I am now on cd29!! 3 days late and :af: (sigh)

Sooooo imagine my surprise when I THOUGHT I saw faint lines on the el cheapos:shock: W T H :saywhat::huh::saywhat:

:dohh: time to come clean on my chart I suppose...
Well I always mark :sex: with manfriend in the "notes" section of FF but not usually on the chart....:blush: soooo I will come clean and update "*the OTHER*" meet up we had earlier in the month:blush: which occurred 2 nights AFTER donor bailed on me but THREE full days before FF is guessing I O'd....and since I was in pity party mode I really wasn't caring since he is literally PULL OUT KING, like 100% of the time OUTSIDE the vajay- not even close!:nope: and we all know he refused to "donate to the cause" lol. *IF* there are true lines here...O M G that means some :spermy: slipped out DURING the act, cuz he DEF did it outside, AND didn't re-enter.
Soooo....:dohh: EYES PLEASE.....
(this will take a few posts for pics...)


----------



## JLM73




----------



## JLM73




----------



## JLM73




----------



## pacificlove

Omg j, i see it on the first pic already! Wait, wait, is that man friend with the weird open relationship? 
Very exciting! Use fmu in the am?:dust: 
Edit: I see you did, can't wait to see the progression tomorrow morning!

Campn, I like your style. :) if the colours bother you that much you could always sand and restain or repaint them ;)

Cb, hope your pain gets better. Any chance a chiropractor could help you? Fingers crossed it's not there to stay


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Mini cows ha ha!!
> 
> Awww Pacific thats the cutest way to tell hubby about pg :hugs:
> 
> Yay MrsG on next round Clomid, bring it baby!!! Woop!!
> 
> Omg i been in soooo much pain since Sunday with my TailBone or Coccynx is it? I can just about get to sit down & once sat im fine, trying to move & get back up.. F*******k me!!! Agony!! Almost feels like its popping or crunching? Uhh! So i Googled this, app the hormone 'relaxin' can make this bone move & shift about & it can just get worse, all i can do is keep changing position, get a pg pillow for my butt, joy! I will be the hilarity of the office :(

That's weird CB! Hope it stops for you. Have you tried icing it? lol 

I've been feeling like I've been kicked in the vagina for weeks and it's getting ridiculous. When I get up after sitting for a while I limp around in pain. I swear I feel like I'm swollen down there. I can't stand it! 

J, I see some faint lines! Fx

Congrats Janis! :happydance:


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Zebra!? Mini cows!?? What the heck!!! You got yourself a little zoo! :D
> 
> Flueke- Ohhh chickfila has such yummy breakfast. I always add grape jelly to my top biscuit and get the yogurt with the cookie topping, but even their oatmeal is super delicious. I hope you're feeling so much better now.
> 
> Jani- I've had and still have all sorts of pains and aches but nothing sounds alarming until you really really feel like something isn't right. Yesterday my lady parts on one side were super achy like I pulled a muscle there and that worried me a bit but then I thought these things are all completely normal when you've to carry a human being right above there!
> 
> Here's a pic ladies, we have to put the furniture on that tiny corner of the room since there's still a queen bed set and night stand in there. I noticed the white on the pieces isn't exactly a like and it bothered me at first but that's the reality of buying separate room pieces that don't come in a set. I don't think it'll bother me once both pieces are on different sides of the room.

I bought the same crib campn! We have good taste! I think you're right, once they're in their spots and across the room I bet it won't bother you at all.


----------



## Janisdkh

J i see something!!!!!!!!!!! Omgosh :D Cant wait to see your next tests :D

Btw I have 4 kids, 2 of those which were pull out method and other pregnancies also by pull out :) That shit don't work hehehe..

XX crossing fingers for you what excitement... Really enjoyed those dang tests


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* :blush: yessss.....the one with the weird open relationship....
Well...I figure I'll see what develops as Lord knows I have had MANY cycles of faint lines...but WTF with a 100% pulled OUT :rofl: I guess the TTC Gods thought :devil: :-k hmmm J doesn't have any crazy Donor stories this month {insert magical wizard fizzling here...}
FML lol- Don't get me wrong I would *LOVE* a sticky bun from him as I know everything about him and he is a super close and dear friend who always has my back when I need him, but yea...NO WAY could I tell him it's his:nope:
Funny thing is he asked me that night when I was gonna need a donor again, and I told him that donor bailed, and that it would be a few weeks:dohh:
If there's a sticky :ninja: in there TRUST me I'll be finagling some numbers on the math :roll: ( note to self...add ManFriend to the "do not tell until 20 wks list" ):haha:

*Janis* I recall you posting that about pull outs! I always knew it was a possibility but mainly due to re-entering or multi sessions without him peeing btwn to flush out left over :spermy:
:-k Come to think of it ManFriend does tend to be a bit ahem "drippy" just before we start so mayhaps some :spermy: could get in there just from the excitement?? I mean that's what makes the pre-cum pump out right? same muscles:shrug:
Oy vay....


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry J, I don't see anything. :(
Hopefully its darker tomorrow though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and Campn- I've been hearing about Beyoncé allll day!!! I want to know who he cheated with. Like how could you ever cheat on freakin Beyoncé?!?


----------



## campn

J- Sorry Hun I don't see it either! But that's a good thing right?? 

Bree- Awww bless our tastes right!?? Did you get yours from Amazon too??

Pacific- I could do that but honestly it'd be such a hassle and unless I sand and repaint both they still won't be exactly the same shade, I'd rather resurface my kitchen as I want bright white cabinets :D I've medium brown now and I'm like bleh not a fan!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Oh and Campn- I've been hearing about Beyoncé allll day!!! I want to know who he cheated with. Like how could you ever cheat on freakin Beyoncé?!?

I've no idea! He's really not good looking imo but Beyoncé is like a goddess and she really sounds so blindsided and so hurt. People were saying Rachel Roy but she posted on Twitter denying any relationship with him so I don't know. The album is so amazing though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Work has been a s* show so I apologize for being on my own island.

Someone asked about my tests. I have excess cm, nausea, insatiable hunger, fatigue, my boobs are exploding in size and tender, my gut is disgusting, I can smell everything, I cry over dumb tv... AF has not arrived but I am only 11 or 12dpo at this point so latest case she is due two days from now. I got this but not sure if it is pink or a line versus indent. Tired of looking at it in and out of the case on every color paper imaginable

No editing at all. Idk I hate to symptom spot but my body is doing something weird
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## DobbyForever

Invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG and Campn* no worries the lines are very faint.
I'll wait a few days and retest with a frer- 24 hrs won't change much

Also yes Rachel Roy* IS* who he cheated with- that's why Solange whooped up on JayZ in the elevator. Of course they will deny it publicly- but apparently was stated in the elevator fiasco- tho the audio is not public.
She is a beautiful lady Rachel Roy - clothes designer.
Who knows. SUPER rich ppl do not do ANYthing like normal folks. Ppl always say who cheats on Halle Berry , Beyonce etc- but we have to remember what we see is all professional hair, makeup, designer clothes and the public "image" ...I did acting for yearrrs and trust me famous ppl are MUCH diff off camera lol- most are straight cray cray lol.
And JayZ is straight UG-leee but $$$ make men look better I guess...I'm not impressed lol.
I think the idea of taking something from Beyonce for a bit was a power trip move hehe


----------



## JLM73

:-k*Dobber* it has a pinkish hue to me:thumbup: Hope your sympts are the tell:thumbup: Sorry work is sh*t


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've also heard it may be Rita Ora. Who knows?

Dobs- I think I see something light


----------



## DobbyForever

Shrugs idk lol


----------



## Janisdkh

J- seems to be what happens :) excitement before entering your lady bits or pre cum during :) I see a very faint line on your 16F test on the bottom and I think your 15 fmu test 1st photo and on the top.. I even inverted them to make sure and there is a change in the color.. Super faint line but it's something.. Did you notice something before the test dried or? not sure if you wrote about that...

Dobby- I think I see a pink line, it's faint but it's there.. I am still so hoping for you.

Hubs bought me another test and ill be testing again tomorrow at 13dpo.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I see something very faint but definitely pink! 

Honestly men that cheat on women like Beyoncé (not just her looks but her mega success and talent) must have something lacking that they feel like they need to prove. But destroy your family over this!? It's so sad how addictions, cheating, money problems destroy families so fast. I never want to go through that.


----------



## pacificlove

I must be living behind the moon as I haven't heard anything about Beyonce. 
Sorry, cheating is my unforgivable.

Dobs, I want to see something but my eyes are failing me. In the meantime :dust: and :hugs: fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

Campn, I can totally see how you don't want to sand and repaint both pieces of furniture. I have a huge deck railing waiting for me to be sanded and stained.


----------



## JLM73

Sanding and staining SUX lol dust all over, and you have to get it all even- cribs are hard due to rounded/decorative bits- usually all hand sanding. I love my tools so no go for me. The whites are not so diff you can notice , especially when separated in the room.
Another idea is to do some kind of light "antiquing" effect with one of those fancy home decor mini rollers/sponges. Maybe use a VERY faint pink :shrug: I love that kind of stuff.

*Campn* I remember watching B and J get out of a limo for some red carpet dealy- and actually if you look at ANY of their red carpet dealys She ALWAYS exits first and gets the paparazzi photo op poses first, and JayZ will literally hang back by the car looking annoyed LOL. THEN he will join her but most photogs walk away so I think he did it out of spite.

Currently bleaching out my undercut- I did apply some body oil first and it cut the burn factor by 90%- especially given it hasn't been a week even since the last bleaching, AND this one is the Super Lift with 30 developer :shock: oww lol
Will post pics after I wash it out- leaving as long as possible to get as light as I can underneath. I want the 2 to really contrast. And OMG it's frickin hard to do the back of your head yourself looking in 3 mirrors trying to move your hand the opposite way it looks in the mirror :rofl:
I will likely have her do it months from now- as I wanna try a bright pink!
Digging the new funky cut since it's letting me do some edgy stuff hehe


----------



## JLM73

*Janis* Sorry forgot to answer The FRER was still wet in the pics- you can see the pee end (eww) I pluck them out and open them to dry after like 15 mins, but the frer line was so faint it's not visible now that it's dry, but sef a VERY faint pink line there about 5 min mark. On the New Choice and Veriquick( which I was surprised shows a faint haze) I saw the lines when wet, but they are still there after drying- just those kinda hazy lines where it nags at you that you see it, but can't quite see defined edges:shrug:
The only one that I truly know the MIU on is the New Choice ($ store) it literally says 25miu on the pkg the hpt is in- also the Clearblue says 25miu on the insert.
I called FRER line today and they *REFUSED* to tell me what miu their test is!!:saywhat: She kept saying "it's proprietary information so I can't release that" WTF bitch-:growlmad: do you KNOW how much I paid for ONE damn pack let alone the 20 + I have bought in the last few months???!!!
I was so pissed!

So anyway, I really for once in 21 cycles, have NO IDEA when I O'd or when implant may have been. I didn't temp much due to losing the donor, and figured out late in the game that my thermom is crapping out.:dohh: 
I figured out this morning it_ is working_, but when I go back to sleep and check later it is not_ storing_ the last temp properly! Literally temp was (taken early and adjusted) 97.68 at 5 am, and later when I went to look at the temp it said 90.01:saywhat: Nooo idea what made this start happening?? I keep it under my pillow- so def not dropped etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed a lot :(. J has lines, cribs being bought sorry ladies! Sending lots of love


----------



## DobbyForever

People cheat for two reasons imho as someone who is serially cheated on.
1) the cheatee has low self esteem/a tendency to endure or tolerate various forms of abuse and cheaters can sniff them out. Every guy who cheated on me admitted they saw right through my front and knew I was a victim. Like how predators can instantly figure out who the sick and injured are no matter how they hide it

2) the cheater is unhappy and either feels like trying to resolve things is pointless or doesn't want to fix it and is too cowardly for whatever reason to just leave or is trapped

Famous or not, they put their pants on one leg at a time just like us


----------



## campn

Dobby so true hun! I really think it's bec of his insecurities, I mean I never saw what Beyoncé saw in him, I always thought it was a business kind of marriage to get each other richer and more famous. 

In one of her lines she says "what you gonna say in my funeral, to the mother of my children both living and dead." Speaking of her miscarriage, it gave me goosebumps. She's just so honest about it all yet so classy.

Edit to add: classy as in she never went all over the media speaking ill of him, cause most of her lyrics aren't classy at all!!! "Say bye to this big butt boy, I'll be on the next d*** boy!" 

I hope I don't get reported for quoting queen B :p


----------



## JLM73

Very True *Dobs* and I _MAY_ have lines lol Gonna give it a few days- if it pans out - I literally just proved the Thread Title:haha:

OK ladies the longa awaited ( by some ) undercut bleach to blonde pics- I like it! ALOT! too bad I'll have to have the undercut done every few wks and rebleach to keep this look LOL
(Just saw a box of Tampons in the back of one pic :rofl:)


----------



## campn

J- You're so bad ass mama! I can't believe you did this yourself!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha idk I thought bootylicious was pretty classy.

Omg pllleeeease some watch South Park! Cl-assss-i
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=myVZGX4eJdQ

Great hair J! Do you wear it up a lot?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I totally agree with you. The first time I got cheated on, I was totally blindsided by my feelings for him and forgave him instantly when he told me.
He then took no break and cheated again and again. So when I found out again, I became stronger for it and kicked him out of my life. As did our mutual friends.
When the next guy came around and he had based out relationship on a lie, I cried for maybe an hour then went to the bar where my older brother was working as a bouncer. By the time i left I has gotten 3 phone numbers from guys and a party invite (and I am not a bar person!). My brother checked on me a few times (especially after he heard from coworkers that I had shown up in tears) and I cried no more tears since over him. I met hubby ~2 years later as a much stronger woman. Things happen for a reason.

J, I love the hair! You are one hot momma who suits that hair so well!


----------



## DobbyForever

Love it! Definitely stronger for it and glad you kicked him to the curb! And I bet your new chickens and geese are happy about it as well ;)


----------



## JLM73

Thanks Ladies! Jussst noticed my hair now matches my 2 tone monkey avatar:rofl:
and *Dobs* OMG I just thought of Southpark the other day for some reason and how off the chain it was!
I was in the kitchen and got a flash of the time he talked about get yo bitch a$$ back in the kitchen and make me some pie!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QnTtjcX-rA


----------



## campn

HAHAHAHA omg Dobby!!! That was so funny! Cl-aaaaassssiii.

Aw so sorry you Dobby and pacific had to go through heartbreak like that, I guess we can't just ever escape getting our hearts broken. I had a BF who always seemed to make me cry and then oneday I was like screw this, cry now but this is the last frickin time you're allowed to cry over him.


----------



## campn

Every time I see south park I wanna be Barney from how I met your mother and say "thanks Canada!!! Just thanks!!"


----------



## JLM73

Oh don't get me started on cheating. I have built in Radar for that sh*t! Men are still dragging their knuckles if you will( neanderthals) They ALWAYS start doing something a bit different when they cheat. - new clothes style, new cologne, change their hair up pffft. THIS is why ManFriend and I broke up TOTALLY compatible in ALL ways except he constantly flirted with co-workers and met them for drinks after work, gave them rides on his motorcycle ( in miniskirts grrr) etc.
OMG He is the ONLY man I ever gave a 2nd chance- which he promptly F'd up by MOVING an ex girlfriend into his *HOUSE* for TWO weeks, from Cali to FL, thinking he could keep me from finding out, when we literally hung out EVERY day.
So when he started making excuses about NOT being able to meet up woth me due to "making sure his house guest was shown around town" :roll: Soooo busted.
I wasn't really mad- as we were in a phase where he was trying to win me back :rofl:
So I kinda had fun totally busting him. 
I had already seen her walking about in a Tback and tank top in the house at night thru his sheer ass curtains:growlmad: 
And I had a key to dumbA's house so the next day I waited till he pulled out of the neighborhood, and pulled in lol.
Used my key. Didn't hear or see her anywhere in the Guest rooms where he promised she was sleeping- not even 1 suitcase in there and the bed was not even sheeted!?
Dumbass lol I went to the master - opened the door, and she bolted up in the bed trying to cover herself- since she was in a sheer negligee and no undies.
I calmly leabed against the door frame, told her to relax- I just came to talk- and she got dressed and told me Allllll the things they did that week, and that he brought her here saying he was single and wanted to get back with her- he told me she was transferring jobs and house hunting :haha:
I then took $200 he owed me from his safe( cheap key lock), and she raided the remaining money, and took all his gold rings and necklaces. As I was leaving to go to work- she packed her bag, and asked me where the Bleach was- I laughed and pointed to the laundry room- He was a complete clothes whore with some reallly expensive stuff:rofl:
Total waiting to exhale moment- minus the fire.
He called me while driving to work- playing cool like - Hey Baby- what are you doing- I said "Talking to Lisa...who is in your bed in a see thru nightie" and hung up:rofl:
OMG he blew my phone up for the next 30 mins as he raced back!
I didn't speak to him for 2 yrs, but all good now. Every now and then he will say "you know we should have been together forever" at which time I spew into a rant reminding him how he F'd up a great thing:brat: LOL That's fun too, cuz as I said he's not happy in his marriage - and I'm like -YOUUU made your bed....:roll::haha:

*My 3 hard fast relationship rules:*
1- Don't CHEAT on me
2- Don't LIE to me
3- Don't DISRESPECT me


----------



## campn

Jlm- Omg!! So bad but he deserved it! Although the girl stealing his things isn't cool :p but I do love bleaching his clothes! I can't believe you're still friends, I wouldn't have wanted to look at his face ever again, I just want them to live in their regret and misery forever and I don't want to soften the blow by being even a Facebook friend to them, just know I loathe you and always will and we can live life this way forever :p


----------



## DobbyForever

I let lying slide too much. I blame the patience from teaching. Ugh.

Guys are dumb. You are a bigger person than I am for being his friend


----------



## pacificlove

J you are a bigger person for being able to friend him. Not sure I could.. Maybe the liar bf. On second thought I do love my hubby and couldn't do that to him.
I am pretty sure I saw ex on the ferry about two months ago. He still looked the same, and I quickly walked by and told hubby who I THOUGHT I saw. Then we walked on. 
Your hard rules are mine too. 
Failed relationships fail for a reason, in the end we look back onto the lessons learned and we grow from them.

My eyes are shutting down...


----------



## kittykat7210

I've been hurt way too many times by men, I wish I had your guts!!! I couldn't hurt a fly if I tried! I imagine doing these bad revenge things but can't ever actually do them!! I'm rubbish XD


----------



## shaescott

J, I could only see it on the new choice I think it was called but that's something. But with your dpo idk i feel like it's too light. 

Either way, I expect lots of line porn today! Looking at you too Dobs!


----------



## Flueky88

J, I'm not seeing it this time but I know very faint lines can be hard to capture. It would be so ironic if you got your sticky bean this cycle :dust:I love hearing that story every time about man friend. Oh and awesome job on bleaching. 

Campn beautiful nursery. I don't understand cheating either. Why would you hurt another person like that? I know thy try to justify it with Bull crap reasons though.

Dobby :hugs: sorry work is crap right now. I'm not seeing it today but like I told J those super faints are hard to capture.

Pacific I think that what we go through prepares us to make us stronger. If I hadn't been in some bad relationships, I don't think I'd appreciate DH as much. Oh and the chick was so cute :)

CB you were close. It's the coccyx. Sorry those pains sound terrible. I hope it eases soon.

Janis looking forward to your test porn today.

Greenie thanks dear, I'm glad you are starting clomid again and I really have my FX for your rainbow bfp this time.

Shae, did they mean to chuck it at you guys or just haphazardly tossing them out?

I hope I didn't miss any one. I couldn't sleep but I laid down and read my book. Went for a walk with DH. I had to wait to grill because this crazy rain and wind storm came though. A tree near the house was sideways. He told me this morning there's a tree down at end of the driveway. I slept pretty good last night though. So nice to not worry about calls in the middle of the night


----------



## shaescott

Flueks- they definitely meant to hit us.


----------



## Janisdkh

J- Girl you are bad ass ! Love the new due too <3 as for that rotten dude, ergh sorry you had to go through that shit.. Men are def neanderthals LOL Loved the dragging knuckles comment :D That made me laugh.. Love your relationship rules chicky, seems pretty legit.

Flueky sweety gl -(erased whatever I wrote here, lol had my info wrong)

Dobby any testing today???

Here is my update test! 
Woke up this morning at 6am with M/s :( Really? That early already! I am hoping this bean is a sticky one.. I cant handle another loss

Dry test about 15 or so mins in....(not fully dry but ya know what I mean) :D *Dances*

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/Goodtest13dpodry_zpstreumv4z.jpg

Line up! 1st two dry test, last line wet new 13dpo test :D

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/Googtest13dpoLineupWet_zpskthbh52j.jpg

and here are all three together and the 13dpo today's test 3 hours dried. 

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/13dpoallthreetestsdried_zpsqgjlbx3r.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for sleep!

Sorry to disappoint but no line porn on my veriquick. It dried weird then dried as bfn. So bizarre. But aside from digitals it is all I had. :shrugs: I may pop by the doctor though because their own rules are do a test and if still no period in a week do another hehe. I just wouldn't want to because I wouldn't be able to get a true 48 hour between test if if was >1


----------



## DobbyForever

Janis that is a great progression! Hoping for your sticky bean


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> Janis that is a great progression! Hoping for your sticky bean

Thanks lovey :) I updated.. 

Sorry you had no line.. Would be good to go see your doctor. Let us know what happens!


----------



## JLM73

*Janis* :happydance: AWESOME progression!!
I entered my temp for today and FF immed moved my O day to cd27:saywhat:!!!
3 days ago! I am now cd30! I KNOW that isn't right, but O was somewhere around or just after cd12...:-k thinking perhaps it was a wee later with the crazy /missing temps, but if these lines are from hcg- and my norm is 0, then O can't have been further than cd 14 as that alone would put :spermy: living 5 days:shock:
Go to the extreme with a late implant at cd12 and that only puts me 4 days post implant today:shrug:
I hate using extremes as they are very uncommon but so far it's the only way I can make sense of the timeframe and the faint lines I see:shrug:
That would breakdown to :
:sex: *cd 9/10* ( was at midnight) 
O *cd14/15* = :spermy: live 5 days: ( not likely tho)
Latest implant of 12dpo= cd26/27(I did have a legit temp dip cd27)
That would put me in the 3-4 days post implant NOW range.
I HATE guesstimating using the latest possible Implant of 12 dpo, but I guess it wouldn't be the end of the time frame if it never happened :shrug:
It would explain very faints last day or 2 tho...
I'm hoping! If it works out- He will be treated like a donor who didn't wanna know, and I sure as hell ain't telling. We don't even see each other often at all for kiddy playdates. He just got a new job so now NO playdates, just texts or calls about his crazy job, or dogs- as we both are hugely into dogs, showing, breeding and he always needs advice on what to buy and how much to pay - he SUX at that.

*Campn* you mentioned it would be a good thing if I wasn't
Actually I really hope I am lol. His kiddos are GORG-eous ( all girls) , and if you read the story of when he cheated - the b*astard owes me :rofl:
He ruined a great thing:haha:

For those who mentioned not being able to be friends after. I actually wasn't. I cut off all communicay for 2 yrs, as I met DS's father a few months after the breakup, and we ended up marrying and having the surrotwins and then DS.
I ONLY started speaking to him again intially via email.
We broke up in mid 2007. I started seeing DS dad in 2008 and married same year( we dated in college before) ManFriend Married In 2010 I believe, and hiw weird wifey included all his email contacts in a "Save the Date" for a pre-wedding party. Well I was obvi still in his email contacts- so I received the invite for huby and I to attend.
Honestly I was happily married then, so I replied to her and declined with a BS excuse- cuz it would just be weird, and at some point he called asking again for me a exhubs to go. We do fine as friends as we are both huge animal ppl, avid movie watchers, love to build things and repair things, and LOVE exotic foods and travel. I guess wifey isn't into that so we chat it up almost daily like 2 old hens lol.

So yea- I def have no love for the guy- other than the occassional jiggy skillz:haha:
And even if we are alone somewhere together 99% of the time it's kosher - no lust or touchy feely whatevs. It's weird cuz we just have that connection I guess which I have NEVER had with any other exes. DEF don't want him back-=;[-X
Even tho we are cool as ice now and he openly admits he F'd up royally when he cheated, and wishes he could take it back- I would NEVER trust him with my heart again no no no!
IMO once a cheater is caught- they WILL cheat again at some point- they just learn to be sneakier next time :rofl:


----------



## Janisdkh

JLM73 said:


> *Janis* :happydance: AWESOME progression!!
> I entered my temp for today and FF immed moved my O day to cd27:saywhat:!!!
> 3 days ago! I am now cd30! I KNOW that isn't right, but O was somewhere around or just after cd12...:-k thinking perhaps it was a wee later with the crazy /missing temps, but if these lines are from hcg- and my norm is 0, then O can't have been further than cd 14 as that alone would put :spermy: living 5 days:shock:
> Go to the extreme with a late implant at cd12 and that only puts me 4 days post implant today:shrug:
> I hate using extremes as they are very uncommon but so far it's the only way I can make sense of the timeframe and the faint lines I see:shrug:
> That would breakdown to :
> :sex: *cd 9/10* ( was at midnight)
> O *cd14/15* = :spermy: live 5 days: ( not likely tho)
> Latest implant of 12dpo= cd26/27(I did have a legit temp dip cd27)
> That would put me in the 3-4 days post implant NOW range.
> I HATE guesstimating using the latest possible Implant of 12 dpo, but I guess it wouldn't be the end of the time frame if it never happened :shrug:
> It would explain very faints last day or 2 tho...
> I'm hoping! If it works out- He will be treated like a donor who didn't wanna know, and I sure as hell ain't telling. We don't even see each other often at all for kiddy playdates. He just got a new job so now NO playdates, just texts or calls about his crazy job, or dogs- as we both are hugely into dogs, showing, breeding and he always needs advice on what to buy and how much to pay - he SUX at that.
> 
> *Campn* you mentioned it would be a good thing if I wasn't
> Actually I really hope I am lol. His kiddos are GORG-eous ( all girls) , and if you read the story of when he cheated - the b*astard owes me :rofl:
> He ruined a great thing:haha:
> 
> For those who mentioned not being able to be friends after. I actually wasn't. I cut off all communicay for 2 yrs, as I met DS's father a few months after the breakup, and we ended up marrying and having the surrotwins and then DS.
> I ONLY started speaking to him again intially via email.
> We broke up in mid 2007. I started seeing DS dad in 2008 and married same year( we dated in college before) ManFriend Married In 2010 I believe, and hiw weird wifey included all his email contacts in a "Save the Date" for a pre-wedding party. Well I was obvi still in his email contacts- so I received the invite for huby and I to attend.
> Honestly I was happily married then, so I replied to her and declined with a BS excuse- cuz it would just be weird, and at some point he called asking again for me a exhubs to go. We do fine as friends as we are both huge animal ppl, avid movie watchers, love to build things and repair things, and LOVE exotic foods and travel. I guess wifey isn't into that so we chat it up almost daily like 2 old hens lol.
> 
> So yea- I def have no love for the guy- other than the occassional jiggy skillz:haha:
> And even if we are alone somewhere together 99% of the time it's kosher - no lust or touchy feely whatevs. It's weird cuz we just have that connection I guess which I have NEVER had with any other exes. DEF don't want him back-=;[-X
> Even tho we are cool as ice now and he openly admits he F'd up royally when he cheated, and wishes he could take it back- I would NEVER trust him with my heart again no no no!
> IMO once a cheater is caught- they WILL cheat again at some point- they just learn to be sneakier next time :rofl:

Thanks!! <3

Sounds possible, I think way possible.. I have read spermies can stay viable for up to 6 -7 days even, by woman in my forum groups when I was pregnant last, depending on the environment I guess? If your getting faint lines and you see them and they are not evaps when the test dries, I think you might have a huge chance here. So hoping for you <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats Janis!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, how rude. I'm glad you guys dodged the attack ;)

Janis woohoo it's getting darker. Oh I was actually referring to Greenie being on clomid. I haven't used it at least yet.

Dobby ugh this is like the never ending story in a cruel way of never giving us a clear answer :(

J, wow it changed O date drastically!! FF needs to get its act together


----------



## Janisdkh

Flueky88 said:


> Shae, how rude. I'm glad you guys dodged the attack ;)
> 
> Janis woohoo it's getting darker. Oh I was actually referring to Greenie being on clomid. I haven't used it at least yet.
> 
> Dobby ugh this is like the never ending story in a cruel way of never giving us a clear answer :(
> 
> J, wow it changed O date drastically!! FF needs to get its act together

Not sure how I read that wrong WOOPS I suck.... Possible because of all the scrolling and trying to catch up this morning LOL Still getting used to this forum again, it's been awhile


----------



## Flueky88

Janis no problem :hugs: :) congrats again


----------



## pacificlove

Janis, I see your line, no edit required! congratulations!! :)

Dobs, good luck at the doctor's, hope you get an answer!

J, I guess we are waiting another day for your line porn ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Craziness on the lines J. Hoping you get a clear answer soon.

Janis- congrats on your BFP!

Fluek- hoping you O soon. Your temps are nice and low so fingers crossed you get a good shift!

Afm- temp stil low and I hope I O easily next week like Monday range. Thinking I can get in a lot of Bd this weekend since our schedules are better with no waking up earlier for work for me.

Dobs what about you? Shouldn't AF be coming soon? HOping for a BFP for you too


----------



## JLM73

*Janis*:thumbup: GREAT progression for cheapies(i think they are) They tend to be 25-50miu so a FRER should be blaring +! Are you planning to use one?

DS just got picked up a bit ago, so I decided to make myself brunch...
I sauteed some onions in butter, then added 3 Eggs, Garlic Powder, Tomato, Grilled Chicken, Fresh Baby Leaf Spinach, and topped it off with Pepperjack Cheese:munch:
You Ladies KNOW I am ALLLL about my food lol
Food Porn below:haha:


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Mini cows ha ha!!
> 
> Awww Pacific thats the cutest way to tell hubby about pg :hugs:
> 
> Yay MrsG on next round Clomid, bring it baby!!! Woop!!
> 
> Omg i been in soooo much pain since Sunday with my TailBone or Coccynx is it? I can just about get to sit down & once sat im fine, trying to move & get back up.. F*******k me!!! Agony!! Almost feels like its popping or crunching? Uhh! So i Googled this, app the hormone 'relaxin' can make this bone move & shift about & it can just get worse, all i can do is keep changing position, get a pg pillow for my butt, joy! I will be the hilarity of the office :(
> 
> That's weird CB! Hope it stops for you. Have you tried icing it? lol
> 
> I've been feeling like I've been kicked in the vagina for weeks and it's getting ridiculous. When I get up after sitting for a while I limp around in pain. I swear I feel like I'm swollen down there. I can't stand it!
> 
> J, I see some faint lines! Fx
> 
> Congrats Janis! :happydance:Click to expand...

Icing my butt?? :rofl: hahaaaa!!! Have no idea what you mean Breea but this made me lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, can i come over for brunch? That looks delish!

I am fighting Ms right now. It's a fine balance between eating on time, eating enough and then eating again to avoid ms. I am done with it.


----------



## campn

J- That looks like magic. What do you say you stop ttc and just adopt me instead!?? :thumbup: I'm like 90% potty trained already! 

Dobby- I hope it goes very well at the doctor and you finally get some helpful insights! Love you!


----------



## campn

pacificlove said:


> J, can i come over for brunch? That looks delish!
> 
> I am fighting Ms right now. It's a fine balance between eating on time, eating enough and then eating again to avoid ms. I am done with it.

Ugh I'm sorry hun. I was pretty miserable for the longest time. Try sticking to super bland food, as soon as I had a decent flavorful meal I got sick. I guess anything is too strong for our tummies now. Stay strong.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I am getting so tired of the bland stuff. Feels like I am always eating the same 2 things for the last 6 weeks now.
At least the energy is coming back. 2 more weeks and the placenta should fully take over?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- so sorry the sickness is holding on! Hopefully the next two weeks goes so fast and the placenta does its job! 

Campn- I forgot to tell you that I love the nursery! I really love the dresser! 

Nothing else to add.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Sorry you are sick :hugs: Sure c'mon over for brunch! Tho it may not taste as good coming back :haha:

*Campn*:rofl: 90% potty trained!

Sooo I did manage to repierce my belly button just now. Put it a bit behind the scar tissue, since it was a very shallow pierce to begin with. So glad I still have all my hemostats from when I worked at the ER! They literally opened sterile kits with like 5 diff kinds, all stainless steel of course- then used like 1-2 pairs to suture wounds, and THREW AWAY the remining hemostats:shock:! We are Soooo wasteful in this country! Do you know how many poor countries have docs volunterring that could USE those??
I must have snagged 20 pairs!
I used them to deliver pups ( cord clamping etc). Sometimes the moms didn't get puts out of sacs quickly, or went crazy chewing the cord too short:( They are lifesavers....well today they are for repiercing BButtons :haha:

Fear not *M&S* went just fine:thumbup: didn't even bleed until I had to force the 16g ring thru, as the needle is straight, and the belly bar is a simple slight curve :roll: But minimal Pics in spoiler box for the non-squeamish! Oh and pardon the hideous belly tatt:roll: was done with sh*tty ink and will be redone later! Also the piercing is straight but the 20+ lbs I am carrying caused me to have to pull the skin to one side ...sorry :blush:

Spoiler


----------



## Janisdkh

J, I will probably test with an FRER after I am done with my line progression :) I like to keep the same test and use it every 2 days at the same time. If things go darker then woot! Mothers day is coming up and I would probably rather an frer test when my mom opens up her gift anyways :) :) Lets hope all goes well though. I have a doctor appt on the 16 and I will be making a OBGYN appt Monday if I feel all is going well...Well even if not lol

Off to eat lunch I am starvingggggggggggggggg


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- lol I just read the 90% potty trained thing! Hahaha 

J- you have mad skills


----------



## JLM73

*G-Lady* Thx !! I have waaaay too many hobbies and interests lol

Line Porn- tho still very faint AND I am now questioning WTF day I am on lol:shrug:????
I am uploading 4 pics here, and 3 next since I am not sure which(if any) will show after the BnB quality degrade :growlmad:


----------



## JLM73




----------



## JLM73

:dohh: OMG seriously BnB!? I can't even see my own lines on here gahh
:growlmad:


----------



## Flueky88

J that looks delicious. I had to eat my pitiful lunch after seeing it. 

Pacific hope MS eases soon for you.

Campn how are you? :)

Gigs, I'm thinking of you.

Texas FX for you :) I'm counting on O next week but will consider myself fertile as long as I see EWCM.


----------



## pacificlove

J, bbutton piercing looks painful... Will you have to take it out during a pregnancy?
As for pics, I can make out squinters on some of them.. Regardless of o, when would you expect af?

Thanks flueky, I hope so too! Since my energy is coming back I am hoping ms will leave soon too.


----------



## Fern81

Sorry for being mia, things have been rough here. I posted this in another forum too:
Afm- my husband is in full a$$hole mode again, flying into rages at the drop of a hat. He screamed at me so long and so loudly this morning (because I asked him to put the wet T-shirts from the laundry on clothes hangers) that I had a panic attack and almost had to cancel all my classes today. This is the second time this month his rage at me has caused me panic attacks. I feel so helpless. He increases my stress levels 1000000x. I've asked him to leave me alone and not talk to me for the rest of the month.

I am so upset. For a whole month this year he has been nice to me most of the time and I really hoped he would support me but no; his bipolar selfish crap is back. 

Sorry about the rant. I wish I could slip him some mood stabilizers or something. 

I've decided that if IVF can't go forward, or if it fails, I'm stopping all treatment and never paying a fertility specialist a cent again. It's a nice, happy decision. :) I will instead enroll for my honours degree.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern I'm glad you're so happy with you decision in case they cancel ivf. However, I'm so sorry about your DH. I wish I had some advice but I don't. I hope things get better!


----------



## Fern81

All you lovely ladies:

Dobs GL at the dr's! Hope they find out what is going on. 

Flueks- fx for a speedy O.

Campn and pacific- sorry about ms. X

Green- hope the Clomid does the trick this time. I can't stress enough how strongly I recommend baby asprin :)

Gigs- hope you are doing better. 

Jlm- gotta love home hairdo's! I wish I had the guts to cut my hair that short. I would like to go shortish (shoulder length ) and bright red! 

Janis- congrats again :)


----------



## Flueky88

J I can't see the faints but like you said bnb can really crap it up when you upload.

Fern :hugs: so sorry he's being a major turd. That's insane to throw a fit about that. I wonder if there is something else bothering him. Take care of yourself :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Fern81 said:


> Sorry for being mia, things have been rough here. I posted this in another forum too:
> Afm- my husband is in full a$$hole mode again, flying into rages at the drop of a hat. He screamed at me so long and so loudly this morning (because I asked him to put the wet T-shirts from the laundry on clothes hangers) that I had a panic attack and almost had to cancel all my classes today. This is the second time this month his rage at me has caused me panic attacks. I feel so helpless. He increases my stress levels 1000000x. I've asked him to leave me alone and not talk to me for the rest of the month.
> 
> I am so upset. For a whole month this year he has been nice to me most of the time and I really hoped he would support me but no; his bipolar selfish crap is back.
> 
> Sorry about the rant. I wish I could slip him some mood stabilizers or something.
> 
> I've decided that if IVF can't go forward, or if it fails, I'm stopping all treatment and never paying a fertility specialist a cent again. It's a nice, happy decision. :) I will instead enroll for my honours degree.

Im sorry honey, I know this flying of the handle all too well as my hubby is this way.. He had cancer 9 years ago, they removed his entire thyroid and because of that his hormones are wacked.. He's not that bad I can tolerate him but frig it can be tough, I know he loves me and I love him, but it's stressful, esp when TTC! Much love to you and if you ever wanna chat I am here


----------



## campn

Hehehe 90% because I do tend to pee a little when I throw up we all know! Last time I threw up I remembered to squeeze down there so I don't leak like a faucet again, it wasn't too bad thankfully! 

Flu- I'm doing good! I bought a carpet steam cleaner, I usually rent one from the store but I thought with two kids I'm going to need a carpet steam cleaner forever! We only have 2 carpeted bedrooms and just rugs but they're so nasty it gets on my nerves! How are you feeling!? Does your car smell like skunk??

Fern- Aww hun I hope they don't cancel it but I'm glad you're preparing yourself just in case. This is so hard to just pour your whole life and heart into and not have any control over anything. You're in my thoughts I hope it really works for you! 

Jlm- Ughh I hate how BnB diminishes the photo quality so much! Sorry hun, if you can see a line I hope it darkens up for you!!!


----------



## campn

Fern- I'm so sorry your DH is having meltdowns like that, men suffer from anxiety and they don't know what to do with it, I feel like us women know how to deal with it cause we always talk about it with others, but men just bottle it all up and it simmers and simmers and they blow up over the smallest things. I think IVF is getting to him too?

Definitely leave him alone and don't talk to him. Let him come to you and apologize for being a huge baby!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So when I told DH about the MC he asked me if that's why I wanted to take pictures. I said no, but I'm afraid he's caught on! So since I'm going to get my sticky bfp this month darn it! I told him I want to loose like 10 pounds and take them around of anniversary (may 30th) so I better be knocked up at that time!


----------



## M&S+Bump

J - loving the 'do! Pretty kick-ass dye job as well considering you did it yourself. Looking forward to pink, I miss mine and don't feel like myself but I'm so run down and crappy right now that I don't care, I'm too lazy. I'm rocking the three inch root look and since half of my head has almost no hair and I usually tie the rest up (think hipster man bun look) you can barely see the bleached bits these days. I wore it down and got asked numerous times if I'd dyed it again and where did all that hair come from, I had none last week? :haha: The two tone look is in anyway, the kids call it balayage or something. Our apprentice deliberately sat for hours to get it done to her hair, so she has bright orange at the top, fading down to yellow at the ends. 

Camp, PL, sorry about the sickness! My emetophobia is so bad I've had therapy for it but I did giggle a little at leaking like a faucet. The thought of having m/s brings me out in a cold sweat but it'd be amazing exposure therapy and probably cure me - at least I'd finally know that I'm definitely NOT going to die if I puke.

Mrs Green - I have a good feeling for you. These beans better co-operate and not spoil the photography plan cos I wanna hear all about it. 

Janis - beautiful progression. You're being so sensible - I think each time I've had a bfp I probably took about 20 tests that same day just to check I wasn't imagining it!

Fern - sorry to hear your husby has gone full ******. Is he on anything for bipolar? That can make you do some crazy things but at the same time, is not an excuse to treat people badly. I know several people with it that lead normal lives and don't act like dicks even off meds. We went through several bad years early on in the relationship (god knows why I didn't just leave - I was 18 to 23 during the worst - I've been pinned up against the wall by the throat, pushed out of bed forcibly, he punched a hole in my desk, and we've both thrown things, smashed plates and done a lot of screaming. I've packed my bags more than once and had his sister pick me up and take me to hers to stay. But every time I was about to go, or he was about to throw me out, his flat, we'd somehow patch it up and carry on) We partied HARD and lived on a permanent hangover/comedown rollercoaster. Somehow I managed to get a degree and start a business during that time and along with new responsibilities, we had to start growing up. Along came a house and cars and suddenly we were adults. he found God and I started therapy and the business grew and babies came and here we are. 10 years ago seems like it happened to some other person completely. 

They can change. But only you know if it's worth carrying on. :hugs: feel free to PM me if you want to talk to someone &#128522;


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh i completely wrote a big reply, my google froze & the page literally just refreshed & blank its all gone FFS bnb!!!


----------



## campn

M+S: I actually left my DH for a while in 2014, I went went on dates and I was dead set on ending things forever, but we patched things up after this cause I think him seeing me move on drove him crazy. Things are better now although not perfect and I realized that's okay, he shouldn't be where ALL my happiness lies. 

Green- Any house hunting news??


----------



## mrs.green2015

House hunting= it sucks!!! We aren't finding anything at all. We're going again Sunday so Maybe we'll find something....


----------



## claireybell

Sorry house hunting is poopers MrsG, its because your dream house is just about to be put up for sale :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, sorry your SO is being a di**. Sending you all the encouragement you need.


----------



## Janisdkh

M&S+Bump said:


> J - loving the 'do! Pretty kick-ass dye job as well considering you did it yourself. Looking forward to pink, I miss mine and don't feel like myself but I'm so run down and crappy right now that I don't care, I'm too lazy. I'm rocking the three inch root look and since half of my head has almost no hair and I usually tie the rest up (think hipster man bun look) you can barely see the bleached bits these days. I wore it down and got asked numerous times if I'd dyed it again and where did all that hair come from, I had none last week? :haha: The two tone look is in anyway, the kids call it balayage or something. Our apprentice deliberately sat for hours to get it done to her hair, so she has bright orange at the top, fading down to yellow at the ends.
> 
> Camp, PL, sorry about the sickness! My emetophobia is so bad I've had therapy for it but I did giggle a little at leaking like a faucet. The thought of having m/s brings me out in a cold sweat but it'd be amazing exposure therapy and probably cure me - at least I'd finally know that I'm definitely NOT going to die if I puke.
> 
> Mrs Green - I have a good feeling for you. These beans better co-operate and not spoil the photography plan cos I wanna hear all about it.
> 
> Janis - beautiful progression. You're being so sensible - I think each time I've had a bfp I probably took about 20 tests that same day just to check I wasn't imagining it!
> 
> Fern - sorry to hear your husby has gone full ******. Is he on anything for bipolar? That can make you do some crazy things but at the same time, is not an excuse to treat people badly. I know several people with it that lead normal lives and don't act like dicks even off meds. We went through several bad years early on in the relationship (god knows why I didn't just leave - I was 18 to 23 during the worst - I've been pinned up against the wall by the throat, pushed out of bed forcibly, he punched a hole in my desk, and we've both thrown things, smashed plates and done a lot of screaming. I've packed my bags more than once and had his sister pick me up and take me to hers to stay. But every time I was about to go, or he was about to throw me out, his flat, we'd somehow patch it up and carry on) We partied HARD and lived on a permanent hangover/comedown rollercoaster. Somehow I managed to get a degree and start a business during that time and along with new responsibilities, we had to start growing up. Along came a house and cars and suddenly we were adults. he found God and I started therapy and the business grew and babies came and here we are. 10 years ago seems like it happened to some other person completely.
> 
> They can change. But only you know if it's worth carrying on. :hugs: feel free to PM me if you want to talk to someone &#128522;

Thanks :D Im doing it so I can see progression... So important to me to feel better about it all if I can tell the line gets darker.. I figure every 2 days seems good :D I want to test more often though.. If I would allow myself I would do it 3 times or so a day. :D


----------



## claireybell

Its an addiction Janis lol id still pee on a stick now ha ha!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, I want a steam cleaner eventually. I just don't like renting things. It's just annoying to have to go somewhere when you need something. My car finally went to car wash today. I was too tired to care yesterday. The smell is there but much fainter. 

Greenie sorry house hunting is sucks right now. House hunting can be both fun and stressful at the same time.

M&S that's scary. I hate arguments especially if it leads to violence. 

CB Oh I hate when stuff like that happens. Is your coccyx pain any better?


----------



## claireybell

Its annoying isnt it flueks?! I took me like 10-15 mins towrite & remember replies & then that happened, i just couldnt be arsed to re write lol

Uhh no its not, i found an NHS link about it & its very common from week 27 up until birth, im 27wks on Saturday.. *sigh* 

Not long until your Drs app, im really hoping it'll be typically sods law that you get pg this cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*G-Unit* You will soooo totally be knocked up by then :thumbup: :winkwink:
Good reply on him asking about pics- that makes perfect sense!
Hope you find your Dreamhome in a great place, at a great price this wknd!:friends:

*M+S* Thx! Yea, I did OK, I did drip a bit on my neck that I didn't feel till late so I have a couple little chem burn spots (little scabs??) they are very tiny tho.
Your hair sounds awesome! The girl that did my hair had her cut like yours. And yes Two Tone is the rage- funny as I had like 5" dark/gray roots with the Beyonce kinda Blonde for like 6 months lol. Was gonna keep it that way when I used Burgundy, but then decided to bleach it all and start anew. I wouldn't mind a bit of dark roots, as to me it lookss better when you have dark/black eyebrows:shrug:
But hey- *Anything is in * if you make it your own style!

*Campn* when you said 90% I immed thought of puke n pee:haha: but I didn't wanna bring it back up lol

*Fern*OMG I am sure the normal male :hissy: of their Y chromosome never fully growing up, along with the bi-polar is a BEAST!:hugs:
So so sorry he is taking whatever is bothering him out on you!
Glad you have a back up plan!- have you ever considered adopting?
Honours degree eh? Very impressive!:thumbup:
Hell if things fall apart you will be able to afford IVF yourself with a donor of your choice OR adopt! Stay on the path Lady! My ex-hubs was a DAILY tantrum thrower:growlmad: got to be like a black cloud in the house. Everything would be so nice all day until it got near time for him to come home- ugh! I was literally looking out the window every few mins HOPING he had to stay late at work:rofl:
Bless you woman...it's rough- but good call telling him not to speak to you for a while. I used to tell ex-ass "Don't speak to me, unless the first words outta your mouth are "I'm Sorry"...gah


----------



## JLM73

*CB* What's Sod's Law? That a term I haven't heard! I love all the UK phrases tho

*Pacif* Nope- I won't take out the belly ring unless I have an mri or something. I kept mine in with both the surro twins and DS. Mine was a shallow pierce on just the thin skin above the bellybutton. I think that's why it didn't matter. Didn't hurt earlier either.
I did notice a bit of swelling which is fine, but the belly bar i have in is too short for it, so the balls are right against the holes. I just got a new ring, but OMG all the shop had for bellies(pretty ones) were 14 ga :dohh:
I am a wee annoyed that I will have to FORCE it thru the 16ga hole which surely will irritate it more grrr:growlmad:
IF and when I can get it in I'll post a pic.

BnB has burned me soooo many times with long post deletes that I habitually Copy my text as I go now lol.


----------



## Flueky88

CB yeah. I'm think I may wait to ask about referral to FS as I don't want to go through all that this summer. I think I'd like to wait until after Disney. If I'm not pregnant I can enjoy the rollercoasters. If I am I'll still have a good time :) bleh I'm sorry it's here to stay (the pain that is).

J, I wonder if man friend will figure things out even if you fudge the dates? Oh I'm assuming that your mom kept her word and told the truth that you didn't need rehab.


----------



## DobbyForever

Trainee in the lab almost gave me a urine test!!! He hands me the cup and I'm like WT actual F* I have a longstanding order for blood!!!! Jk I just smiled and asked politely haha so I did urine and blood


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, how long until your answers? Fingers crossed :hugs:

J, ah I see about belly ring. Very interesting, I only had my ears pierced as a young child. Then as a teen I took them out for a long time as they kept getting caught in the dogs hair. :haha: when I tried them years later one hole was still good but I used the ear ring to punch through the other. Quick ouch, then a bit of healing pain and all is good. They haven't closed since.

Cb, fx that this pain isn't there to stay. Hop you find your fix for it. 

And btw: goose babies are super messy! And I thought duck babies were! 3 times the size a baby 3 times the mess? Good thing human babies wear diapers. :ha-ha:


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> Trainee in the lab almost gave me a urine test!!! He hands me the cup and I'm like WT actual F* I have a longstanding order for blood!!!! Jk I just smiled and asked politely haha so I did urine and blood


Man I hope we see some good numbers! Good luck dobs :hug:


----------



## JLM73

Ok faint line posting <<Take 287>>:haha:
I REFUSE to let BnB moccckkkk meeee:brat::brat:
lol
I snagged a few Wally cheapies while shopping with mom( talk about quick checkout and toss box- shove tests in pocket lol)
I am wary of FRER now that their rep REFUSED to tell me what miu they are. :-k I almost wonder if they RAISED it again??!
So anyhoo 2 sets of pics to follow Wet and Dry are marked on them.
I could see the faint line at 3 mins, and took the wet pics right then.
Dried lighter- so not sure those will make the BnB cut :roll:


----------



## JLM73




----------



## JLM73

Last 2


----------



## JLM73

*DOBALISCIOUS*Oooooohh:wohoo: I am eagerly awaiting! Cliff hanger!! Your chart is the shizitt ~!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- I swear to god if it's <1 again I'm gonna flip my lid at your body and whatever is making those tests appear faintly positive for no reason. Ugh. :dust: for at least >1. I really hope this is it for you!

J- I see the very light lines... But if you're properly pregnant with lines like that, you must've O'd late. :dust: for a sticky one this time!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs when do you get results?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. I am so exhausted I almost forgot to go. I texted SO that I was headed home, and he texted back that he thought I needed to go to the doctor. And then I had him text me the shopping list... And I still forgot a bunch of things!

So I apologize for not catching up. I caught something about Fern. I second that if you need a more private space to vent, you can pm me. I have bipolar on my paternal side, and some therapists think that I may have been borderline but it depends on who you ask. Hugs


----------



## DobbyForever

They usually come in the same night. Oddly enough, the bloods get done faster than the urine gets reported sometimes haha. So I will call around 8 (3 hours). It has to be something, anything at 12 or 13dpo. But it wouldn't be the first time I had high temps and lack of usual 12dpo spotting just to get disappointed


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck dobs!


So... I'm really frustrated with my life at this point. It just feels like lots of things are going wrong and I almost just want to take a break from ttc and I think SO is super overwhelmed too. If we don't like any houses this weekend there's a good chance well stop looking. And I think if this isn't the month ttc wise, and things don't turn up, we might be taking a break from ttc too. I'm just frustrated and needed to let it out.


----------



## campn

J- I can't believe she refused to tell you. What's the big secret, and why!? Tell me how much miu biatch maybe I don't want your darn product once I find out! Ughhh! I always just say "I wanna talk to your supervisor!!" :p 

Dobby- I hope your hear some good news Dobs. Looks like you need a nice nap! 

Green- Maybe do more of a not trying not preventing then? Sometimes I wish I didn't temp or do OPKS since they brought so much unnecessary stress but with my long cycles I kinda had to. If I kept BD around CD14 like books say, I would have never gotten preggo! 

Keep looking, you'll find a house! Have you thought about building!? I know they cost a lot and can be stressful but you get to choose every little detail at least!


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> They usually come in the same night. Oddly enough, the bloods get done faster than the urine gets reported sometimes haha. So I will call around 8 (3 hours). It has to be something, anything at 12 or 13dpo. But it wouldn't be the first time I had high temps and lack of usual 12dpo spotting just to get disappointed

I'm going to be stalking bnb for your numbers Dobs!!! 



mrs.green2015 said:


> Good luck dobs!
> 
> 
> So... I'm really frustrated with my life at this point. It just feels like lots of things are going wrong and I almost just want to take a break from ttc and I think SO is super overwhelmed too. If we don't like any houses this weekend there's a good chance well stop looking. And I think if this isn't the month ttc wise, and things don't turn up, we might be taking a break from ttc too. I'm just frustrated and needed to let it out.

Sorry you're frustrated with life, I'm right there with you though. Don't give you on house hunting! It took us almost a year to find ours and I'm sure it'll take you less. Real estate should be picking up soon and you'll see more houses! Our agent told us the first few months after holidays are slow and she was right. Now many houses came on the market and then in May/June a ton of new ones popped up. Hopefully you'll see some you like Sunday! Maybe tbis month is your lucky sticky baby month! Both Jez and I got our bfps right after a chemical so there must definitely be truth to being more fertile after a mc. :hugs:



JLM73 said:


> View attachment 942542
> View attachment 942544
> 
> View attachment 942546

I see the line more on the Walmart cheapies, can't seem to get a good zoom on the frer. You're 18dpo already? Well damn, if it's not a bfp where's the witch? Fx for you J!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- thanks! I have to do OPKs thought for the RE. And we would love to build it would actually be about the same to build BUT because of the market crash they want a ton down and we just can't do that right now.


----------



## campn

So I just used the new carpet steam cleaner and now I wanna use it on every thing! Once I get started on cleaning one thing I literately can not stop. I got into the dishwasher and took the filter out and GROSSSSSS!!! I've no words. This house was built in 2009 and we've owned it for 2 years only but I don't think the previous owners ever cleaned the filter and it was absolutely disgusting like I think if I washed my dishes in the swamps they'd come out cleaner. 

Hopefully it washes my dishes better now. I'm nesting can you tell!? I'm usually like whatever I'll live in my filth.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs green. House hunting every weekend is draining on its own but add ttc... Maybe pick one to focus on? I know it sucks but both will come in time and you will be so happy. I wanted to quit house hunting but my stepdad dragged me out and that's the weekend I put an offer on my condo

Thanks camp. I am resting in bed and so has the dogs downstairs so I can watch my tv but feel good about the dogs not being in crates. He doordashed me Indian food and said he ordered me a special dessert :). He can be really thoughtful when he wants to be

I forgot who mentioned the timing. I agree. My stepdad says that the market slows down after nov-may because people don't want to uproot their families mid school year typically


----------



## Breeaa

I'm jealous of your nesting. Mine has consisted of yard work and cleaning out one drawer so far. Lol my backyard is almost done though! I would finish today but it's way too windy and the little cactus weed things fly in the wind and stab my legs. 

Send your nesting this way campn! I have so much to do and very little motivation. I don't even know the last time I went to bed with a clean kitchen. Sad, I know. :( Maybe tonight's the night!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn you can come clean my house lol I haven't cleaned since my last af.

Brea I hope I have good news for you later


----------



## campn

Dobby- Awww he really is a good hearted sweet guy, just a little crazy but aren't we all a little broken? I just deny it and obsess about other things instead :p I really want Indian right now. What dessert you think? Is that like an inside dirty joke!? :haha: like his junk in a box with whipped cream. You know that SNL old skit with Justin Timberlake? 

I've no idea what's wrong with me today.


----------



## Breeaa

I sure hope so Dobs. After the week I've had I could really use some great news!!!! I'm glad we're the same time zone so I won't have to stay up late to find out. Lol


----------



## campn

Bree- Yard work is way harder than inside so no wonder you're tired! You're beating me. I hate touching anything yard related. I'm like dirt!? Worms!? Snakes!? Also our grass hates me, if I touch it I break out in hives all over my legs. You know what's sad? Our HOA wrote us basically saying "for goodness sake fix your hard." So what if I had dead flowers in my pots instead? I'm prepping for Halloween did they think of that!??


----------



## Breeaa

Lmao! Perfect! Halloween will be here soon enough too. Just starting early. XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Took a hpt and stark white bfn so don't hang on to hope ladies


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol camp no perv joke. Probably roti or something now I want to look up their menu hehe

He wants sex and he will get it later since he is out with friends this weekend. As much as I am not in the mood and I know he won't cheat, I prefer to sex him up lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. It sucks. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

I did have one cycle post twins where 12dpo was this high but I was hoping this was going to have a happy ending especially throwing another baby shower this weekend for a friend sigh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Campn...I didn't even know there's a filter in the dishwasher I'm supposed to clean...I'm a little scared now.

Dobs, sorry about the bfn :hugs: at least now hopefully SO is on board with the TTC thing. Actually, having a negative this month may put him even more at ease with the idea, if that makes sense...?

I know, I know...I'm being a bad responder again. I just can't keep up.

I did want to vent though and I hope y'all don't mind...

this family crap is frustrating and draining. To say a little without saying too much, I have a close family member in some major, major legal trouble. 

Problem is, I've become super broody :( timing is terrible. We're busy with the business, and now, because of this family crap, hubs thinks I'm far too stressed to be ttc'ing right now. I agree, but man, doesn't make it any easier. Honestly, I think the broodiness is a combination of me being about to ovulate and me sleeping like crap recently because of Des--to translate, it's hormones ("GIVE ME A BABY!" they scream) and the splintered sleep which makes me feel like, well, I'm up every couple hours anyway, might as well be up dealing with an infant.

Growl.

Sorry to bombard and talk about me me me.

Tex, how are you feeling? We're you battling a cold or something? And you too, Campn?

Shae are you back home now?


----------



## TexasRider

No I'm not battling a cold or anything. I had a funky period and the dr basically said it was ok and don't panic just keep trying. We are supposed to sign papers on our renovation loan in 2 weeks. Money is kinda tight and I of course an stressing out. I mean heck if we live paycheck to paycheck now how in the hell are we supposed to be able to afford a baby. Of course if my husband hadn't bought himself a newer truck that was so expensive it might not have been too bad. But almost half my check goes to the credit Union for the 2 car payments and $100 for savings... Anyway I'm sure we will make it work it just gets discouraging when you both work your butt off and still barely make it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Urine is still processing. Blood work was <1. Going to go crawl under a rock.


----------



## JLM73

*Campster*:haha: You chuckle my funny bone :haha: swamp dishes :rofl:
And d*ck in a box was HILAR-ity!
Oh and the FRER hotline Bitch :growlmad: No matter WHAT I said she just kept repeating "Yea...That's proprietary information...and we are not going to release that..."
I was like Ok...But if I KNOWWW my beta ( I don't but pfft) then I need to know if I can use your test, or if I need to wait. Then she tried to tell me there is no miu rating- just Pregnant, or Not Pregnant, and that their test is not Quantitative it's Qualitative (umm not the 6 day sooner bitch!)
So then I said Well- all tests have a threshhold...that's all I'm asking, what is the miu threshhold of the 6 day sooner. And back to the damn Office Space Boss voice...Ummm Yea:telephone: ....that's proprietary information...and we don't release that..."
GRRRRRR:brat: 
I may boycott them from now on lol
I mean truly- if it's low Be F-ing PROUD! Or hide it bcuz you are smeaky *******s!
Truly Wally 88 centers have shown me much better lines right now!

*Flueks*forgot to answer your question before! I go to court in the morning tomorrow. She better keep her damn word! Also hope I don't get one of those dirty judges helping the rehab no matter what - cash scam around here! Pray for me you all lolcuz so help me if I have to go back to that hell hole :devil: I will burn that place to the ground! ( after ensuring all people are out of course)


----------



## JLM73

*Gigawatt!!!*:friends:
Missed UR face!!...welll your awesome GSD avatar:haha:

Sorry you are stressed, and the legal thing. I have court in the a.m. and am not even sure I will sleep tonight:growlmad: fricking batsh*t mom...
I have NO clue WTF I have goin on as I have faint lines on a donorless but pullout x2 :sex: cycle lol:dohh: I have NEVER in 21 cycles NOT known exactly when I O'd!?
I even had what looks to be Implant bleeding back on cd20 and 21 ( 8and9dpo)
But I have the faintest F-ing lines EVER.
:witch: is flying her broom 5 days late if FF has the O day of cd12 right ( where +opks are)
*H E L P*! anyone who can figure the weirdness that is my chart this month??
You ladies KNOW I am probably the most regular person here for O on cd13 usually, and 26 day cycles.
I know the EP Oil and Soy usually make you O early, but still seems it was cd12/13...:gahh:growlmad: wish I had temped everyday- but my thrmom craps out here and there so not sure it would have helped!
*Gigglybits* Back to you hun- is you SO putting off TTC for your sake? Or do you think- like the weirdness of my mind, that getting preggo will actually cut the stress a bit as you will be Uber happy?

I know if I'm preggo I could give 2 sh*t what my mom does or say LOL

*Flu* forgot again- went on a tangent sorry- No manfriend wouldn't figure the math, as he doesn't keep track AT ALL. He has used the pull out method his entire life and as far as he says not a single girlfriend nor his wife got preg unless he stayed IN ( he has a 15 y/o daughter in Cali) The 2 young girls he has they tried for ( wife stopped her BC) and she now has her tubes tied. So he's very confident that he is the pull out King. And I will give him that. No matter HOW excited or how I have pinned him down in the past ( :haha: ) he will NOT finish until he wants to.
So I wouldn't tell him I was preg until like 16-20 wks like everyone else.
Plus he has NO clue about O dates, how long sperm can live etc. as he wanted a boy, and has 3 girls, and was mad I didn't tell him how to sway Boy- :roll:
Which I DID he just doesn't remember anything I say lol.
Plus he thinks there was AF btwn our 2 meet ups, and expected me to meet with a donorthis week:shrug: Point being- he can't be bothered to keep track and the Y chromosome knuckle drag lives on :rofl:

*Dobbins* :( I don't get it!!! You seriously need to get referred to a specialist....something is way not right!:hugs:


----------



## Janisdkh

Hugs hugs hugs dobby <3 This is not the end. It will be your month soon :) Sending sticky baby dust for this cycle <3


----------



## campn

Dobby- I've no words as I'm sure nothing I can say will help. Go get that nap and enjoy your dessert <3 good thing you've sex planned this weekend! 

Gigs- I've been wondering about you all the time cause hey this is your thread and we took it over! I'm sorry you've been having family drama hun esp once it involves legal crap. Just know that all families have their own drama going (raise of hands!) 

I hope you jump back on the ttc wagon cause Des is so so cute and we need more adorable kids in this world. 

J- I got my first BFP on a wondfo at 9 DPO! I swear the line there was stronger than the FRER! FRER gets on my nerves cause their lines are the thinnest so they're really a struggle to see. Just don't even strain your eyes anymore! Write a complaint "dear mister First... I gonna have a b**** flip!!!"


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- sorry :( hugs. 
But can I also say how jealous I am that yours comes back so fast? Mine sucks. But the place I got it done said they send it to regional? So I should probably go to the hospital next time rather than the small clinic. 

Campn- I'm so jealous of your nesting!!! Also, I never knew about this filter... I'm very concerned now. 

Gig- huge hugs! I miss you! And also I'm so sorry about your family drama. I hope somehow it eases soon. You're in my thought. Also, maybe you could go to ntnp randomly have sex? Not track periods or anything? I know you feel ovulation but maybe you can try to ignore it?


----------



## DobbyForever

Green, I go to a small clinic. She told me some years go to regional but others go to Quest or something with an A. But I think even when they went to regional I feel like the regional office is the hospital 15 minutes away? Idk.

Idk my gyn thinks the tests are just faulty. Shrugs. Too emotionally drained to argue with her.


----------



## JLM73

*Greenbean*:hugs: sorry you are getting frazzled on the house thing, but you are so totally gonna be knocked the hell up this cycle so :shrug: That's why you haven't found the right house yet!:thumbup:
Once you have that bun baking THEN you will find the right place for you , hubs and the bubs:hugs:

*Campn and Flu* OMG:shock: I have ALWAYS owned a carpet steam cleaner, after the first time I rented one of thos heavy monstrous things at a store!
I think I paid like $200 for it like 15 yrs ago lol def need a newer model, but it still cleans damn good! Just the dirty water chamber fills up kinda fast. It's the size of the old hoover upright vacuums :thumbup: Newer newer ones have mush more power I am sure. I LOVE it as I have always had kids and pets.
Nothing better than being able to steam out a juice stain or pet pee stain ASAP.
I am NOT a fan of carpet tho, so glad this house has Spanish tile thru the Whole main living area. Only the rooms have carpet, and I wish THEY didn't!
DS is 5 1/2 and STILL constantly spilling things on it!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs... Not the answer we were all hoping for. :hugs: hopefully your SO will stay on the ttc wagon for another cycle. 

Gigs, nice to see you pop in. Sorry about all the stress. Just remember you may have a harder time conceiving at the moment. Stress is a bad contributor. Fx, your hubby will jump on soon.


----------



## campn

I had no idea dish washers had filters and need to be cleaned! In our last house we bought all new appliances, this house we couldn't cause it was on top of our budget to even buy the house so we just had to live with the old appliances, but I noticed my dishes were still very dirty! So I googled how to clean a dishwasher and everything said you must clean the filter. Honestly it was a hassle to take all those small pieces apart and wash them with that much grime, dirt and oil, but now it's spotless and should run much much better.


After seeing what I saw I don't know how it even ran at all. I'm so tired now, between carpet cleaning that we needed so so bad and the dishwasher I need a shower myself! And 3 pats on the back.


----------



## pacificlove

campn said:


> I had no idea dish washers had filters and need to be cleaned! In our last house we bought all new appliances, this house we couldn't cause it was on top of our budget to even buy the house so we just had to live with the old appliances, but I noticed my dishes were still very dirty! So I googled how to clean a dishwasher and everything said you must clean the filter. Honestly it was a hassle to take all those small pieces apart and wash them with that much grime, dirt and oil, but now it's spotless and should run much much better.
> 
> 
> After seeing what I saw I don't know how it even ran at all. I'm so tired now, between carpet cleaning that we needed so so bad and the dishwasher I need a shower myself! And 3 pats on the back.

Are you serious? My dishwasher is doing a terrible job cleaning. Guess I'll be googling where I find this filter. It's an older dishwasher too.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Do you have the manual? We just googled dishwasher filter and found the one that we have and followed the directions to how to take it apart. Really it's fool proof once you just know how to take it apart. I recommend you spray the grime with soap and vinegar otherwise it doesn't even move.


----------



## Breeaa

Oh no Dobs!!! Im sorry. :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, no. This is an older model that came with the house purchase. We do plan to remodel the entire kitchen and living area but realistically speaking it's still at least 2-3 years away. At that point we'll upgrade mos/all of the appliances.
Actually the former owner is still going to take the oven out. It's run on propane and the smell of it really bothers me. The only time I liked it was during a big wind storm and we lost power for 8 hours. I was still able to cook on the stove top, boil water and have a cup of tea and invite the tenant over for her morning cup of coffee.


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> *CB* What's Sod's Law? That a term I haven't heard! I love all the UK phrases tho
> 
> *Pacif* Nope- I won't take out the belly ring unless I have an mri or something. I kept mine in with both the surro twins and DS. Mine was a shallow pierce on just the thin skin above the bellybutton. I think that's why it didn't matter. Didn't hurt earlier either.
> I did notice a bit of swelling which is fine, but the belly bar i have in is too short for it, so the balls are right against the holes. I just got a new ring, but OMG all the shop had for bellies(pretty ones) were 14 ga :dohh:
> I am a wee annoyed that I will have to FORCE it thru the 16ga hole which surely will irritate it more grrr:growlmad:
> IF and when I can get it in I'll post a pic.
> 
> BnB has burned me soooo many times with long post deletes that I habitually Copy my text as I go now lol.


Im not sure if its an actual thing 'sods law' but people say it! I think it generally means typically or how ironic or something.. Ha ha! Im going to google if its sn actual law lol


----------



## claireybell

Wow i miss out on loads being in this time zone over the pond, boo! 

We had an old Dishwasher that eventually got replaced a year ago as it started smoking in the kitchen!! But the Filter was disgusting on it, to think we were cleaning our plates etc with it.. Eurghhhhhh!!! We have a lovely Smeg one now, cleans like my excellent washing up skills hahaa :thumbup: 

Ah Dobbles, sorry hunny on the bfn, your body is truely a baffling one, i can see a line on those tests aswell its crazy?! Really hope SO still is somewhat onboard with the ttc :hugs: 

Giggles hey you :wave: sorry your going through some tough family things at the moment, stress is def not a good factor when ttc, maybe have the goal of when all the family bits are sorted/settled crack back on with baby making :hugs: 

I used to have my belly button pierced & still have the hole, i put a blue bendy pg bar in when pg with Riley, took it put for csection & then put it back in the next day no probs, then had to remove it for my keyhole surgery with the Ectopic pg, they lameft some stitch in my belly button so it didnt heal straight away so couldnt put my bar back in, when i did like a mobth later it started to heal, i just couldnt get it back through & it was bleeding & really red :( was gutted as i loved it.. 

MrsG i bet you get pg this cycle without even trying lol & then a house find will magically appear, house hunting can be stressy, my friends going through it now with new blokey, the perfect house is awaiting for you just hang in there, it'll all come together in the end :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs :hugs: I'm sorry you are having to deal with this. Also, maybe you guys could ntnp by not tracking but letting the cards lay where they may? 

Campn, yeah I remember go ogling how to clean a dishwasher and that filter was gross. I will give you 3 cyber pats on the back :)

Pacific, yeah my dad has a gas oven. They are nice in times where the power is out. I feel like it would be super handy in cold climates that gets lots of snowstorms that knock out power.

CB, ah I hate you couldn't put the piercing back in. My mom tried to put earring back in my ears like 6-7 years later. I told her it wouldn't work but she tried a bit.

Dobby :hugs: I still feel like there is something going on. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Flueky88

J, prayers for you today. Please let us know how it goes asap. Oh and :rofl: about neanderthals. I wish that Dyson made a steam cleaner. Actually I haven't looked, but I love my Dyson vacuum. It's amazing. The first time I used it was in my apartment and I had to empty it before I finished vacuuming.


----------



## Janisdkh

Morning ladies <3 

Woke up no bloat, less sore boobs, less m/s and just feeling worried UGH... 4weeks today though :) I am even scared to death to change my ticker :( I am going to test tomorrow to see if I get a darker BFP and then ill take a frer or a nice lil digital for my moms gift. 

Anyone have plans for the weekend????
I will be hiding out this weekend I think.... Have to redo my hair today, did it last week ariel red.. I think i need it just a bit darker lol I feel like............. Ronald mcdonald right now :cry:

After the kids are off to school ill catch up on reading <3


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- :hugs: You know what? Find a different doctor...one who won't tell you something completely ignorant and lame like how your tests are faulty. Ummm...no one experiences that many "faulty" pregnancy tests. I agree that perhaps a specialist may be in order. :hugs:

Green- I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated...it sucks. 

Giggle- I hope things calm down in your family, and that things get sorted out...it sounds scary and serious.

Janis- Don't worry about symptoms coming and going at this point...they'll do that until you're about 7/8 weeks along. I wouldn't read too much into it. Just when you think you're losing symptoms, they'll come back with a vengeance! 

AFM - Okay, so you know I have regular 30 day cycles, and I took soy isoflavones 3-7 (120/120/120/180/180)...well, I'm on CD 16, and I have NOT gotten a smiley face digi YET. I am pissed. Hopefully, it didn't frig my ovulation up, or cause an anovulatory cycle. I can sort of deal with delayed ovulation...but ovulation that doesn't happen at all, ticks me straight off. Ugh. Over it. Hopefully I see a smiley sometime this weekend, so we can our once-a-month well-timed :sex: fest. LOL!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks you all for the good juju and suggestions. Unfortunately there is no "waiting for things to calm down"...ugh i just can't wait for this person to get sentenced so i can openly discuss. I have a friend that knows me on here and i don't want her to pry :( details as soon as i can, promise! But yeah, it's pretty f'ing serious. I think that aside, we've really been building up our business lately and hubs thinks it's too much right now. Regardless, i am very afraid of a winter baby so i know in my heart it's best to wait at least another cycle or two.

Dobs, so sorry about the test :( i agree with J, you need an ob/gyn that will listen to your concerns and do some testing. The long lh surges and faint positives can't just be nothing...

J, good luck in court today. I hope your batpoop mom keeps her word. Is there anything you can do back to her? Like sue for emotional damage? 

About floors...i am one of the crazy few that loves carpet over wood! Wood is beautiful but i love walking barefoot and it's just not as pleasant on wood. Also i have to sweep all the dang time. 

Wook, maybe soy delays some people's ovulation...? J, i'm wondering if that happened to you, too. 

Janis, i'm sure your hair looks great! 

Oh and "Sod's law"--i think it's like our saying of "murphy's law" that says "anything that can go wrong, will."


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love carpet too gig! I like wood in common areas because it does look nice but really I love carpet way more. We haven't had carpet in a few years and I can't wait to buy a house and put brand new carpet in!


----------



## pacificlove

J, good luck on court today, hopefully they can reign in your crazy mother.

Flueky, where we are now, we get snow only for a couple days a year if that. Sometimes we'll wake upbyo a light dusting in the morning but it'll be gone by 11am. The west coast tends to get more rain and wind storms in the winter. Those can knock out our power. Honestly I'd rather get a back up generator then keep that smelly propane stove.


----------



## Fern81

First of all I'm definitely getting my dishwasher filter cleaned this weekend! And I really wish I had a steam cleaner. Definitely on my wish list.

Gigs - so glad you, your hubby and Des are OK, was so worried. Still sending you positive vibes though!!

JLM - Good luck in court I hope you don't have to go to rehab. This from someone who know how much rehab SUCKS even if you really need it! (and the conversation shall end there!).

Dobby - you seriously need a new doctor. How can all those different brand tests just "happen" to be faulty? WTF you are entitled to proper care. HUGS!!!

Green - many hugs, I know how stressful house hunting can be while ttc and while struggling with ttc (did that last year and what a mess!)... pm me if you need to vent. I know it will all work out in the end. xx

Wookie - delayed O sucks. Hope it happens soon!

AFM - thanks so much for everyone's loving support and suggestions in the DH mood swings issue. Today he is a polar opposite; supportive and even cooking up a storm in the kitchen for once (!!). I'm going to keep treading really lightly and try and avoid ALL conflict as far as possible this month.

So we went to the dr today because I got so confused with all the info the receptionist was giving me. Turns out I do NOT need my FSH and LH tested. He did the baseline scan right there and then (even though I'm only expecting AF tomorrow-ish) and gave me all my meds & injections for the next week; which I have to start on CD2. So the IVF process has officially started, can you believe it! My uterus is looking perfect as usual (looks can be so deceiving lol) and although my antral follicle count on the left is very low, I have many antrals on the right so we can expect at least a few follies I hope.

Annndddd we are definitely only transferring ONE embie at a time (if any are left they will get frozen). Discussed it with doctor; he really advised against transferring 2 in my case.


----------



## campn

J- Good luck today hun <3

Wook- Soy delayed my ovulation 5-6 days and I was pissed and I was like I'm out for sure, but that was my BFP cycle!


----------



## claireybell

Yes, hope all goes well for you today J :thumbup: 

Im enjoying a hour of peace with a nice cuppa tea, Riley has randomly passed out on sofa :) Yay!!!


----------



## claireybell

Your scans next week isnt it Camps? Or week after.. X


----------



## claireybell

Yay fern! Sp what cycle day will they implant or is it a case of going in, checking? Phoebe in friends says 'think thick' for the good endometrial layer :)


----------



## campn

Claire- Aww I love when they randomly fall asleep without me yelling "nap time kid!!" 

How are you feeling now?? I think I missed your update something about your back or tailbone hurting?? I hope it's not so bad all the time. <3

My scan is the week after the next. May 11th. I'm trying to brace myself for "oh look a peepee!" Cause things like that love happening to me &#128540;


----------



## shaescott

Fern- so glad the IVF process is starting! You go girl, you'll be preggers in no time!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Claire- Aww I love when they randomly fall asleep without me yelling "nap time kid!!"
> 
> How are you feeling now?? I think I missed your update something about your back or tailbone hurting?? I hope it's not so bad all the time. <3
> 
> My scan is the week after the next. May 11th. I'm trying to brace myself for "oh look a peepee!" Cause things like that love happening to me &#128540;

Ahh the 11th will be here in no time at all hun :) 

Haha yup thats the kinda thing that happens to me aswell, im expecting to see a late developed winkle next Tuesday at my other scan, fx she can get to see some bits down there with how big baby will be Lol! I have no doubt its a girl in there Camps, you had the scan lad look everywhere, app at 16-20 wks boy bits are quite obvious :thumbup:

How you getting on? Your bump must be getting rather bumpy now Camps hehee :hugs: 

Yeah, the tailbone pain is still there but not as bad today probs as ive not been sat in my office chair, i may be able to get a cushion for pressure bia work so they pay so im going to investigate ha ha! I love freebies ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I love Europe for that! Work is so giving towards the employee. 
I can't tell my German friends what I put up with at my last job or they'd loose it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- good luck today! 

Fern- OMG I'm sooo excited for you!! I can't until your bfp!!


----------



## claireybell

I know we're quite lucky with a few things here in the europe.. I could use a desk extender aswell actually, maybe i should see whats available Lol!


----------



## claireybell

ooh just found out my cousin who lives in London is doing surrogacy with a lady in the States, shes officially 'pg' now & blood levels rising, scan next week eeee!! But they are mega high already & they implanted 2 eggs so its probs twins arhhhhhh do excited for him :)

They had a scan previously so there attached ok..


----------



## Fern81

claireybell said:


> Yay fern! Sp what cycle day will they implant or is it a case of going in, checking? Phoebe in friends says 'think thick' for the good endometrial layer :)

Going in, checking :) collection will be around middle May and then ET 5 days later.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhhh so excited for you Fern :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Wow, that's exciting fern!! Wohoo!

Cb, that's exciting for your cousin. :) she must be so nervous now. I sure would be! 

As for me, gonna see if I can get the weed whacker started and trim around the chicken coop. My hens are laying all over the place. It's a true Easter egg hunt each day. (Especially since I discover the small collection of green and blue eggs yesterday) :haha:


----------



## campn

I've always loved Europe even though I've only been to airports there, but Norway is very big on my list and I've always wanted to visit, although Norwegians are known for showing off "Look how much oil money I have! I can't care when I'm this rich!" Hehehe 

Claire- our GIRLS are def getting so big in there, I've been feeling stronger and more frequent movements now, they literally make me a bit nauseous you know when you get the butterflies feeling but like times 20!? 


I have definitely grown a LOT. Here's my 19 week bump, I think once I hit 20 week I'll seriously panic. I'm not ready for baby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- your bump (and phone case) are sooo cute!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- your bump (and phone case) are sooo cute!

Thank you Greenie!! I always feel like my purses and cases are very grandma style! :blush:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg how funny you say that! I'm really digging the floral and lace look lately and every time I'm shopping with DH I show him whatever I've picked out. And he ALWAYS says it looks old lady-ish. I also have a small side purse I use when we're going places and I don't want huge huge, which he calls my. Old lady satchel.


----------



## wookie130

Campn- Look at that neat little girly bump! :cloud9: So sweet!

FERN!!!! I'm so happy you can go through with IVF!!! Lots of prayers, vibes, and positive juju for you!!! :) :happydance: Make a beautiful babehhhh!!!! :happydance:

Green- Still :hugs: !!!

J- Good luck in court. I pray nothing comes of it. I can't imagine a mother doing that to a child, who doesn't actually need rehab for anything legitimate. That is nothing short of complete cray.


----------



## kittykat7210

Not grandma style, just nice!! I love lace!! Such a sweet bump!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Hubby has been having what he calls a cramp in his left chest area since last night.. He does get cramps once in a while. He called the doctor and they told him to call 811 and they told him to go to the hospital.
Hubby is waiting nervously at the hospital now. 

I hope it's just a cramp that didn't go away

I am going to cry now. He's 2 hours away from me, calmed me down a bit and said don't come yet.


----------



## claireybell

Aww your bump is so cute Camps :) love flowery bags & phone covers, have you heard of Cath Kidston? Omg i love the range! If not, you need to Google.. They do baby stuff aswell :)


----------



## claireybell

Oh Pacific, sorry hun.. Does he do a strenuos job? Damn i cant spell that word but i think its sounds ok?.. Im sure its nothing other than pulled chest muscle, my SO gets them lots :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Camis look at this awwww

https://m.cathkidston.com/gifts-for...He1uxXuYz7HDuTaRTx1Zo4VN92mGS9htz8aAhYY8P8HAQ


----------



## claireybell

Grr is juat keeps reloading.. Hopefully you can see it? If not, google cath kidston baby, cutest baby dress & pants set <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB that is so precious! As if I don't have enough baby fever that set it off. I've now been looking at nursery ideas for like 30 minutes. Oh please let this be my month!!!!


----------



## campn

Fern- I'm so so so happy for you!!! 

Pacific- Big big hug!! Has he been stressed out?? My DH called me twice from an ambulance with cramps like that but they turned out to be pretty bad panic attacks, I hope that's all it is with your DH. We never realize how HARD stress is on our poor bodies!

Claire- I'm googling it now!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh pl- somehow I missed your post. I hope DH is ok and it's just a cramp. Do you know why they insisted he go straight to the hospital?


----------



## campn

Green- HAHAHA at he calls you old lady!!! I just can't pull the super modern or edgy look! I wouldn't be comfortable with it! Tell him we just like super lady like French country style! As if a huge flower just threw up all over us :p I don't even like painting my nails darker colors.


----------



## claireybell

Its oober cute isnt it MrsG hahaa


----------



## pacificlove

They are doing tests... He has a desk job, but it can be pretty stressful.


----------



## claireybell

Hugs Pacific :hugs: hope hes ok hun xx


----------



## pacificlove

Hospital said it's a virus that affects the heart muscle... They gave him some anti viral stuff and sent him on the way.
Some relief that he got an answer


----------



## campn

pacificlove said:


> Hospital said it's a virus that affects the heart muscle... They gave him some anti viral stuff and sent him on the way.
> Some relief that he got an answer

Wow! It sounds bad but I guess it's really not!? I'm glad they caught it though!


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, lovely bump! I'm jealous!

Fern, wow congrats on starting ivf! Must have been a great surprise ^_^

Pl, oh dear, i'm sorry he's having trouble :( very glad he got an answer and meds though. And since they aren't admitting him, sounds like it's not serious.

Also, I wanted to tell you I'm trying to get a pair (or trio) of sebastopol geese :D too bad they're so dang expensive :/


----------



## Fern81

Oh my goodness pacific he just has to take it really easy & rest up a lot! Glad he got an answer and hope he is OK soon. X

Thx ladies this week has had so many ups and downs. My cats are glued to my side (animals can sense your emotions right) and I'm just glad we got the ball rolling & now one day at a time. Dh and I've been circling each other warily lol. Hope we can keep the fighting to a minimum and hopefully grow a bit closer during this time. We'll see... a girl can hope.


----------



## Fern81

Lol yeah gigs I didn't expect to get the ultrasound and meds and injection course etc today. I was actually just phoning them so much this morning with so many questions that they squeezed me in to see the dr.... and he was like, yeah OK, you're here now, why wait till Sunday, let's GO!
I have to wait till cd2 before starting meds though, should be on Sunday.

Re the old lady style, lol I love lace and flowers too :) so that makes it a general young-ish trend right we are not all that old :) haha!


----------



## claireybell

So glad it was not majorly serious Pacific & they've given meds to treat hubby! Still makes us worry though, we wouldnt be human not too, hope you are less anxious aswell now xx


----------



## pacificlove

He sent me more info, "pericarditis". An infection of the sack around the heart. If not caught early it can cause long term damage. Glad I was pushing hubby to get checked out.

In the meantime I just kept busy with sanding the deck and letting the geese babies have a bath in my bathtub.


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo::wohoo: OMG Ladies!!! I had the best day EVER in court!!!
Mom started backtracking in the lobby about taking the order back :growlmad: I started lecturing her about not sticking to her word. Then some ghetto Guy ( a really butch lesbian girl who def looked like a dude but was named Monica) came busting out of court screaming in the lobby -"F this sh*t man. I ain't wit all this sh*t. You mother F*ckers just don't know! I ain't finna do sh*t! F ya'll maaaaan!"
My mother was like :shock: ( she's very naive to the world) She was like OMG! That guy is high on SOMETHING! So I was like :huh: "Ummm yeaaa....that's the kind of people you forced me to live with last time....80 nof them...:roll:"
She was quiet. Then the he/she came back making a scene again! I just laughed, as I sat in my dress shoes, slacks, and business blouse with Victorian cuffs ( hair down so blonde didn't show). I was like " So that's the kind of person I seem like to you?"
She was still quiet.
When we got called in (3 hours later) the judge read she asked for involuntary assessment- which means they WILL make you do treatment( cha ching$$) for some time frame even if clean, and I am) They gave me a Public Defender:saywhat: even tho I didn't ask for it. 
This was the SAME grouch ass judge that gave me a hard time all of 2014!:growlmad:
So I thought I was screwed. My pub defender said "Your honor it's our understanding that she would like to withdraw the petition for treatment..."
The judge was already in a foul mood from dealing with bad ass teens all morning( yes...I was the only ADULT being petitioned...)
So he said "IS THAT TRUE???" and my mom started babbling ( usually I speak for her cuz she talks in circles :wacko:, but here I couldn't) 
So she rambled about us having an agreement, and I need my business to keep going and we will move later...bla bla- he gave her about 30 secs- cut her off and said ":growlmad: I don't know WHAT all that has to do with you petitioning for her to get treatment??" So she kept mumbling like a loon about an agreement, and we worked it out, and moving, and as I whispered to my pub defender to Please let me speak to the judge- he slammed the gavel and yelled*DENIED and that's WITH prejudice- so DON'T file again!*:shock:

Mom looked pissed and shellshocked at the same time! and I wanted to jump up , hump the air and do the smack that ass dance:wohoo: and yell "*IN YO FACCCCE BE-OTTTCCCHHHH!!!!*"
But I just smiled and said thank you. 
:smug:
So I now own the most beautiful copy of the order that she can NEVER file a Marchman on me again- thank you Great Raccoon in the sky :rofl:
OK off to cook for tomoros market VERY behind!


----------



## pacificlove

J, glad to hear things went much better then expected! Your mom might even know her place for a little while ;)
Very happy for you!


----------



## claireybell

Being pushy & nagging does pay off! So glad hes on the mend Pacific :thumbup: 

Lol J!!! That made me laugh aswell about the judge being so blunt & asking wtf with your mum babbling on ha ha! So glad it went Ace for you chikka :hugs: 

So how you celebrating your evening then?


----------



## claireybell

Pacific im itching to know what sweety cake item your ticker has tomorrow hehee!


----------



## campn

J- What was she suing you for!? What treatment!? I'm sorry hun I must have missed it all between my throwing up and peeing my pants :p I'm glad that you won the case though!!!


----------



## claireybell

Peeing your pants?? Pahahaaa!! I mustve missed that post Camps lol oh the indignity :haha:


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Peeing your pants?? Pahahaaa!! I mustve missed that post Camps lol oh the indignity :haha:

Hehehe you missed my epic Easter post them! I threw up so badly (three times in one day) and peed my pants during one episode :p I ran to DH hysterically crying. Oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* No worries hun! She filed a Marchman Act against me - which is an order for Involuntary Drug/Alcohol Treatment in a REHAB facilty! I'm not even on anything other than my sleep pill at night!!! Not even Flexeril the last 6 days! Crazy Be-otch!
She did this to me in 2014 and I had to live with drug addicts and diseased prostitutes for SIX months- THAT'S why my Biz is in the sh*tter and having to be restarted!:growlmad:
She admitted under oath last year ( ex hub subpoena'd her trying to get full custody of my son pffft) and FINALLY she admitted under oath 
1- She has never seen me take anything nor ever look intoxicated/high.
2 She thinks I am an excellent mother, and would NEVER harm my son
3 I do not have any drug or alcohol probs, and she only filed a marchman against me in 2014 because she :thought we would argue less when I got home" :saywhat:!!! THIS is why I can not trust her ass.

So now that I am saving $$ and closer to getting my own place- she filed AGAIN!
So today the judge was over her non-sensical rambling slamed the gavel like STFU! and DENIED her request WITH prejudice- which means she can NOT file a Marchman on me again :rofl:
omg THANK GOODNESS!

I celebrated with a HUGE slice of Fried Chicken, Bacon, Ranch Pizza with Banana Peppers, AND stopped at my FAVE bakery getting a HUGE box of everything that looked good:haha: Then I indulged taking a bite out of each thing hehe:munch: Saving the rest for later- but I got some mini Italian Rainbow Cake, Pineapple upside down cake, Bread Pudding, A Smiley face cookie for DS, A Raspberry Lintzer Cookie and some raisin walnut ruglach and a raspberry ruglach ( Hungarian desserts) OMG sooooo F-ing gooooood!!!

Annnnnnd to top it off, I got home to find my wally cheapie showed a stronger LINE!!!!! see below :wohoo:
STICK STICK STICK:dust:
cd31 :af: :witch: late 5-6 days, cervix high up and closed, temp still up:thumbup:
I reeeeaaalllly hope cycle 21 is the lucky sticky bean!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- soooo glad court went well!!! 
Also, I can see a line!!!! I would say you're maybe 7- 8dpo based on temps? Does that sound right if you ignore ff?


----------



## pacificlove

J, your food indulgence sounds awesome. I skipped lunch today...
Are you going to get your bloods done yet?

Campn, I think I remember you posting your Easter "exercise"... My recent exercise involved cleaning up dog puke and then having to run outside to the deck (open straight path, much shorter then to the bathroom) and puking over the railing.
Oh the pregnancy hilarity that they never talk about..


----------



## wookie130

I got a smiley face this afternoon!!!! I'll be jumping on the wild bologna pony later, after the kids are bathed and in bed. I'm already having some strong O pains, so either I'm O'ing now, or I'm really gearing up. Hope I'm not too late!


----------



## Flueky88

Ah you ladies were busy when I was busy. Too much going on right now for proper responses.

Campn, living the bump and phone case. It's not old ladyish at all in my opinion.

Pacific, oh goodness I'm glad he went. Chest pain should never be taken lightly. Hope he feels better soon.

J, I definitely see that line on walmart test :happydance: Oh and woohoo for court going so well. I'm so glad the judge could see her for how she is.

Fern, so excited about your IVF. Also so happy that DH is behaving himself.

CB, oh how exciting an overseas surrogacy. I'm a bit curious how it got set up. You do not have to answer I'm just being nosy ;)

Okay I'm sorry if I missed anyone else not intentional.


----------



## campn

J- Oh god she's an evil woman that is unbelievable to do that to her own daughter!? Even strangers have more mercy than that. Well she's getting older and older so you should just put her in a nursing home and take everything she has :p I would never say that about a mother or an old lady but what she's doing to you is beyond evil. I'm so sorry hun, at least the judge saw through her crazy! 

I def see that line!!! Hope this is your sticky BFP!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, get on that Pogo stick!!

Cb, I am just about to look it up. I want to know what food craving baby is supposed to be during week 12. 

Flueky, men are so stubborn! Dh also has asthma so anything chest, I treat pretty serious and will nag him to go see a doctor. I actually didn't say much this morning, which means he went on his own terms so he must have been quite uncomfortable. I'll give him credit for that move when we speak again tonight.

I did email the midwife just now to ask if there is anything to be concerned about.


----------



## JLM73

Green I had spotting cd20/21 (8-9dpo) which is when I would have expected with an O of cd12/13. I did EPO and soy this past month, and AF is 5-6 days late- which I am NEVER beyond cd27 95% of the time I have 26 day cycles with O on cd13.
:shrug:
Something is going on, but I literally only had :sex: 2 times this cycle- cd9 ( 3 days before O per FF) and cd26 - which would make me either too early for a line now, or I would have completely missed the eggy- having had :sex: days AFTER O so I have no bloody idea!! Just happy to see a line and hoping it sticks...then will worry it's healthy...then will worry how to hide the belly :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* No bloods for me - local cash lab charges $140!:shock: I can wait it out.
Once I have good strong lines I can book with my old OB/GYN- they specialize in high risk- so hopefully, being 42- and truly not knowing when the hell the :spermy: woulda met the eggy I will claim total ignorance- irreg periods or some such blah blah nonsense and they will likely take me before their normal 11 week minimum.:thumbup:
They have super scanners in office as well and tend to be very forward thinking so they may even scan if I claim to not have had a cycle in a couple months :haha:
dunno- need the bean to apply super glue and lay down some roots for now, so just gonna check el cheapos until I see something stronger

*WOOKS*:rofl:<< jumping on the wild bologna pony>>:rofl:


----------



## Janisdkh

Fern- Sweetie congrats! Exciting! Cant wait to hear more

Camp- <3 omgosh that belly! <3 sooo cute <3

Pacific- I am glad hubs went and got it all sorted, I hate scary shit like that :( Im glad he's ok and on meds <3 Hugs 

J- Oh shit what a day! Omg... I can't believe I am reading all this so late :( so glad all went ok.. :) and here I am celebrating late with a tomato pizza haha I am boring but omfg this is my 3rd tomato pizza is 4.6 years ;) I love these darn things. Sorry about your mom honey :( BTW I see that sweet line.. So hoping for you here!

Wooky- Work it honey work it! (lmao at pacific for saying pogo stick hah!)

Been away all day doing errands :( I missed so much chat.. I wanted to update :) Instead of testing tomorrow at 15dpo I tested tonight at 14dpo.. Hopefully you guys remember yesterdays test line. This one is a big difference :D 

Line came up right away but I had to wait for the pink dye to clear to take a shot so this photo was taken about 5 mins after I took the test. 
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BFP14dpo_zpshvcgmka6.jpg


----------



## campn

Flu- How are you Hun and how is ttc? I'm stalking your chart, I only now noticed you also have long cycles like me. Waiting to ovulate is painful! Maybe try soy like Wookie?? 

Wookie- Woohoo for smiley! Hope you're another soy success. I swear I'm not a sponsor for soy hehe, I'm very skeptical honestly I've no idea what made me try it other than I was desperate!

Pacific- Your treat ticker is my pain right now. I get over one treat them be tempted by the next. Is it too late for me to run to Burger King for donut holes?? 

Janis- Great progress! Did you try a week estimator??


Jez- Hope you're okay lady.


----------



## Janisdkh

campn said:


> Flu- How are you Hun and how is ttc? I'm stalking your chart, I only now noticed you also have long cycles like me. Waiting to ovulate is painful! Maybe try soy like Wookie??
> 
> Wookie- Woohoo for smiley! Hope you're another soy success. I swear I'm not a sponsor for soy hehe, I'm very skeptical honestly I've no idea what made me try it other than I was desperate!
> 
> Pacific- Your treat ticker is my pain right now. I get over one treat them be tempted by the next. Is it too late for me to run to Burger King for donut holes??
> 
> Janis- Great progress! Did you try a week estimator??
> 
> 
> Jez- Hope you're okay lady.

Nopes
I know when I conceived though 
April 15th :D So pretty much 2 weeks gestation I guess 4 weeks Lmp. Had my 1st positive at 9dpo but really faint :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Forgot to add :) I want to buy a digital or an frer so my mom has something pretty to open up on Mothers day :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Don't do the fr gold digital it just says yes + which is not as fun as one that says pregnant


----------



## campn

Janis- Oh yeah all of us here know when we probably conceived (we are pros!) I just like the estimator cause it's so fun to see! 

Dobby- How are feeling today hun? Have you and SO had anymore ttc talk? He sounds more open to it.


----------



## DobbyForever

He is gone for the weekend. I had two rum and cokes (my I have to drive home order) and I have never thrown up so violently in my life. Instant nausea


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> He is gone for the weekend. I had two rum and cokes (my I have to drive home order) and I have never thrown up so violently in my life. Instant nausea


I thought you were dtd this weekend! Why are you nauseous? Alcohol or something else!?! I'm sorry you're throwing up I hate it.


----------



## JLM73

:shock: OMG!! Somehow I missed 2 full pages!

*FERN*:happydance: Soooo excited for yoooou!!!!

*Pacific*:shock: Eek! Pericarditis is scary! Glad you made him go!! Hope it clears up fast!

*Campn* Oh my CUTE !! Your bump pic!!

*Gigs* Is there something unique about that type of goose or are they rare etc?


----------



## JLM73

*Janis*:thumbup: AWESOME progression! And the "Pregnant" Digi will make a GREAT gift!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry Campn I was too depressed to clarify he went away for camping with friends and I wanted to dtd last night but was too depressed after my beta came back. Idk I wanted to throw up after one but managed to hold it down. But the second one did me in. Ugh


----------



## Breeaa

J!!!!! What a great day in court! I'm so glad to see things turned out well and omg!!! The line looks so much darker!!!!! I hope this is it for you! can't wait to see tomorrow's!

Dobs, throwing up us awful, throwing up alcohol is 10x more awful! Bleh.


----------



## Breeaa

Janis, like the other girls said, go with the one that says pregnant! It's much more exciting!


----------



## DobbyForever

It wasn't the alcohol that hurt. Tmi

Spoiler
it was the not quite digested hot dogs and meatballs


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, what are donut holes? Are they like our timbits? Canadians and their Tim Horton's :ha-ha:

Thanks all for your words re hubby. We just skyoed and he's feeling 99% better. He did tell me more detail: EKG, x-ray, needle, passing out. Hospital took the chest pain serious even tho hubby was trying to downplay it.

Pregnancy brain is kicking in.. If hubby hadn't asked me about my animals, all my poultry would have free for the night, and we have raccoons here that will take out a whole flock in a couple of nights. 

Janis: I think we are headed to the big city next weekend to announce to my parents, brother, mil and bils. I just saw this morning that there are books called "how to be a Grandma" and "how to be a grandpa" or something like that (grandparenting for dummies?). I am wondering if I can find these for my mil for our announcement. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

PL?! You have never had a donut hole?!?! What?!


----------



## DobbyForever

They are exactly like timbits lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Donut holes are small pieces of heaven!


----------



## pacificlove

Nope. I grew up in Germany. No Timmie's there. 

What's sad is that some things are just too sweet for me now... :( I still love my chocolate, but that over the top sugar sweetness is just too much now.

In more good food news. Dad is coming back from Germany and bringing me a big thing of gyros spice. I can not find that spice here and I can soon make my own donairs!


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* So glad hubs is on the mend!
Also yea donut holes- that little dough ball they pluck outta the middle to make a donut...they should call them donut middles or something...not holes :haha:
Gyro spice and your plan sound drooly good!!
I go thru phases where I way obsess over certain foods/flavors.
Right now I have been off coffee for about a month. My poor dusty mini coffee maker lol. Before that I drank 1/2 coffee 1/2 choc milk every day for months.
Feeling eggs, and salads, and savory things right now....even tho I had WAY bakery overload today :sick: lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, I always do that.. Indulge on something sweet and then more sweet and then I need something salty.. And then more sweet please. Lol, guess the body needs some balance. Ha-ha
This is really bad when not pg. Haha


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Peeing your pants?? Pahahaaa!! I mustve missed that post Camps lol oh the indignity :haha:
> 
> Hehehe you missed my epic Easter post them! I threw up so badly (three times in one day) and peed my pants during one episode :p I ran to DH hysterically crying. Oh the joys of pregnancy!Click to expand...

Ohhh i def missed that post bless you! Ive done that before, not pg though.. Wasnt just pee that come out :nope:


----------



## claireybell

So my fruit today 27weeks is a Rutabaga?? Wtf is that lol another il have to google me thinks! 

Omg J i can clearly see that line on the last test pics you posted arghhhhh congrats i really hope this ones a sticky lil bean!! I only had jiggy twice in my window & one was 3 days before do theres no doubt it shouldnt be s healthy one :hugs: p.s. That fried chicken food you devoured sounds luuuuuuuuurvly mmmm

Sorry you were sick Dobbles, yakking us just the worst! Hope you feel much better this morning lovely

Flueks, well my cousin is Gay & i have no idea how the whol surrogacy process works but i know it was paid for quite abit of £'s... But its very frowned upon in the UK so USA it was! The lady has done Surrogacy before so she knows whats involved, it'll be a Christmas baby we been told awwwww

Wookie!! Woop! Jump that pogo stick girl & grab that egg hehee hope you managed to get in some bd'ing :thumbup: 

Ive never heard of donut middle bits?.. Middle bits of holey donuts i guess haha! But i hate donuts.. Also hate batter Pancakes aswell they make me gag! Just the battery greaseness of them :sick: not a pg thing either, SO thinks im weird hahaaa

Its 07:27 & need to drag my ass up as im hungry & Riley is nagging me for brekkie lol!


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh Rutabaga is a swede vegetable from what i can make out.. I love Swede! Mashed Swede with a bit of butter & ground black pepper.. Mmmm i should really get up & have breakfast ha ha!!

Jez, your online hun, hope your doin ok today.. :hugs:


----------



## mrsbrrs

pacificlove said:


> Nope. I grew up in Germany. No Timmie's there.
> 
> What's sad is that some things are just too sweet for me now... :( I still love my chocolate, but that over the top sugar sweetness is just too much now.
> 
> In more good food news. Dad is coming back from Germany and bringing me a big thing of gyros spice. I can not find that spice here and I can soon make my own donairs!

that is cool! Are you German or did you just grew up there?
I just moved to the US from Germany :)


----------



## Fern81

The thing with living on the other side of the world is I'm asleep when the thread is busiest!

Jlm ok now I definitely see a line. I agree with the others, O must have been late this cycle. GL and I'm SO glad your mom got her court order shut down for good!!! What a waste of stress, time, and life in general to have to go through that.

Dobby hope you are feeling better! 

Pacific mmmm I'm going to google that type of spice I wonder if we can get it here. We have a very large Dutch community (incl my mom) and smaller German community in my area and often find both Dutch and German speciality shops & bakeries etc. Love the german butcheries especially; and all Dutch food as I grew up eating it :)

Claire- can't believe you don't like pancakes :) now I want some immediately! 

Wookie- woohoo just in time for well-planned weekend seduction :)


----------



## claireybell

Same as me Fern, all chat action i miss is probs around midnight or early hrs & im soundo lol

I know im weird to not like pancakes, gimme a giant hot Cornish pasty anyday mmmm


----------



## Fern81

Lol and I hate cornish pastries.... got bad food poisoning from one when I was a child and still can't eat it.
Ironic :) 

Have a lovely morning & brekkie mmmm we're on our way to a farmer's market hope they have tonnes of goodies! & pancakes :)


----------



## shaescott

Wow I missed a lot! 

J- congrats on the court success! Tbh I was worried all yesterday so to hear that not only was your mom's request denied but she also can't file those anymore, that made me so happy. I'm so happy for you. I'll be doing edits of that beautiful obvious line!

Pacific (I think)- I'm glad your hubby is being taken care of and all is ok!

Dobs- sorry about the nausea and throwing up :(

Janis- yay for progression!

Ok my mind is drawing a blank sorry haha it's early in the morning so for everyone else I love you and I'm sorry I couldn't remember what was going on with you!

AFM- I'm guessing based on CM that I ovulated during my trip. I didn't temp well there and even so it would've been skewed because of the time change. Since Monday (my last day in Spain) I've been eating like crazy and I keep waking up to pee. Last night the smell of butter in a skillet made me feel sick... I've never been a huge fan of butter because I was raised on margarine, but I like butter on rolls and stuff... But idk the smell of using it to cook onions made me feel sick. I figure it's just cuz I don't like butter. I'm trying really hard to tell myself "you're not pregnant you frickin idiot, you've got an IUD" but then my mind goes to my NP telling me "I have a patient who's pregnant even though she had an IUD" and I said "well wasn't it right after she got it or towards the end of her 5 years" and she said "no she's had it for 2 years or so" and I've had mine for 2 years and so now I'm like omg asdfghjaaaaaagggh. Its comforting though that I'd likely be pre-implantation so my symptoms can't be from a pregnancy cuz I wouldn't have even implanted yet, right? I'm just being paranoid. My cervix isn't low though, it's medium, with creamy CM... And I did have a lot more sex in my fertile period than usual... Ugh staaahhhhhp I know I'm not pregnant why do I do this to myself. Worst part is that I'm not financially ready so SO would want me to terminate the pregnancy because we "wouldn't be able to give it a good life" and I couldn't possibly have an abortion, it would be my baby, and not only that but it would be his baby so that would double my love for it... Ok I need to stop rambling, I'm not pregnant and I know I'm not. Ugh.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I did indeed get some :sex: ...

HOWEVER, I got my smiley around 3 p.m., had distinct O pain at around 6 p.m. (as I was loading my DH up on margaritas, and the toddlers on chips and salsa in my favorite Mexican restauarant), and then we DTD after bath/kids' bedtime at 8:00 p.m...now this morning, I got a blank smiley. So, I'm kind of hoping I didn't catch the end my my surge, ovulating at dinnertime, and then we my have dtd directly AFTER the egg popped. If anyone has any words of wisdom...I'd love to hear it. I didn't take on opk earlier in the day...the first one I took was at 3 p.m., so it is possible I had already been surging for several hours, I suppose. I hope the BD didn't happen too late, because as far as sex goes with my DH, it's really a one-shot deal. When we were actually actively trying to conceive my other two kids (and he was actually aware that we were trying to conceive them :rofl:), we'd only manage bding twice during my fertile window...and then we were both too exhausted to manage any more sex. If I ever tried pouncing him more than once in a month, he'd know something was up, seriously. He's going to be 43 this year, and honestly, he's never been the world's horniest man. I mean, when we were dating, and early in our relationship, we went through the token screwing-like-bunnies-phase, but, that has faded with time, and now we actually have to sort of work at wanting to have sex, making the time for sex, having the energy for sex, etc. And the two toddler people I'm raising...phew. They're a massive energy-suck. Raising a 3 year-old and a 1 1/2 year-old is a libido-killer, for sure!!! :rofl: So, anyway, we got the obligatory sex session out of the way. I'm just worried if we didn't do it slightly on the late side of things. Oh well. There's always next month. :)

J- So glad that nothing came of the court thing. And those baked goods sound like :cloud9: I'll have one of everything, and then stuff my pie-hole with it all, thank you very much. LOL!!!! I do see something on the test that you broke apart...but I don't see anything on the Veriquick's that are in their cases. I wonder what's going on with your cycle? Could you go have anything verified with bloodwork?

Pacific- How scary with your DH!!!! :hugs: I'm glad that things were caught early, and that he's getting treated. Hopefully he recovers well, and that's the last of it.

Dobs- Puking is no fun. It is even less fun when it involves the said-food items you've described. :( I have vertigo (as a result of a vestibular disorder), and there are times when the dizzy spells provoke violent pukies...it's is HORRIFIC. So, I feel for anyone who has been puking. Ewwww. Give me the shits any day, seriously. :rofl:

Campn- I was always pissing myself during pregnancy. I'd laugh, I'd pee. I'd sneeze, I'd pee. Obviously, my pelvic flood needs some work. LOL! I've never been one to keep up on my Kegel exercises. Oh, well. Peeing and pregnancy go together like peas and carrots, I guess.

Janis- I definitely see a nice progression in your lines! :happydance: Awesome!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just wrote a long reply then lost it all rrrghh 

WOOKIE - im not 100% but I thought u get a + OPK then u ovulate 12 - 36 hours later (for me usualy 12-24hrs) so if this is true - that was some perfectly timed BD!! And haha you sound similar to me! My girls dad wasn't quite in the loop about the whole TTC thing- a little OPK here, a bit of Concieve Plus there, what's the harm right? Lol ... And I so get what u mean about ttc with kids about!! OMG GIRLS!! Go play in ur room mummies in peak fertility!! Lol x

Janis- woah- hello beautiful BFP!!! Not sure if you've ever done a digi but here's a heads up! (Prepare to wait..then wait some more.. And more...) those bloody things take forever to load! Just a flashing timer symbol whilst ur hanging off ur seat, holding ur breath waiting for that confirmation! But it will come- just the slowest 3-5 mins of my life!!!!! 

FERN- wow just read youve started ur IVF!!! WOOO!!!!! Congrats!!! And good luck!! Can't wait to read all about it xx

JLM- hahahs this out of all ur brilliant stories- has to be my top read!! WOOOOOO!! Go judge!! Love it that he told your Mumma off for wasting his time! And so he should!! Hope she's a little more appreciative of the wonderful daughter she has! and I see lines! Woo!!

CAMPN- so just get cuter each pic I swear?! Perfevt bump and yes! I love those floral patterns! 

CB- wow!! How exciting on the surrogacy! And those high hormones are definitely a good indicator for multiples! Eeek how exciting!! And YES!! Love Cath Kidston- I went and brought a few metres of her 'spring Boquet' fabric and had my pushchair hood, liner and footmuff made from it (see photo attached) x we both have our scans tues! So exciting!!

AFM- ok ok.. You can officialy cart me off the loony bin! Im no longer sick, don't have much of a bump just chub, testing is now no longer fun when u always no what the result will be- so ... Ive taken apon myself to start ordering beautiful spanish baby clothes, and today I just HAD to try them on my daughters dolly!! I feel like a complete loon / fruit loop but I can't leave them sitting around they're just so pretty- all pink of course, and here's when they tell me im having a boy!! AAAAH lol, I have my sexing scan Tues at 5pm Plz kee everything crossed for pink!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And here's a few piccys of bumps new clothes - that could still turn out to be a boy- AND ive tried them out on my 'daughters' doll for full crazy-lady viewing pleasure! (Please chuck 50 cats my way and a crazy lady rocking chair)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Another little outfit x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg pl! A chicken nugget! I want to Awww, laugh,and say, "bring me the sweet and sour sauce!" All at the same time haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Keep I am so confused lol is the picture a doll or you are using someone's baby as a doll? Because those pics seems awfully like like haha

Btw it s 5:40am so I may be selective replying but I am reading everything

Shae hugs I know how hard it is to have that internal what if monologue. When you want it but you know it's a long shot, so part of you wants to be realistic and the other wants to hang on to hope. I keep trying to convince myself AF will show so I don't cry when she does but I don't want her to.
- The blood test was 0; maybe it was taken too early
- Pink spotting twice yesterday; maybe late implant bleeding it happens!
- temp finally dipped; but it was only .2 degrees instead of .4-.5
- no spotting this morning; been sleeping it'll kick up when I stand up

I pushed my Ch forward two days based on my lp length and it would match that second surge. I do worry because the only time I O this late is post loss or with a cyst. I was under insane amounts of stress during the hearing up to O time so that could have been it. I didn't start managing it well until a week or two ago


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs - it's my 'daughters' doll, I say daughters but I wanted it when I was super broody to try not to have more babies- obviously didn't work cos here we are again lol.. X 

How are u? Im sorry about stupid levels and crazy tests... But silver lining - as someone else said, it might make OH more relaxed around sex, thinking that not everytime leads to a BFP may help take some pressure off, I hope that doesn't come across insensitive over the Internet- it's hard to write things the way you want them read xXx


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, rutabaga. My grandparents revered to them as war time food. Food for the poor. Easy to grow, cheap to buy as pig food as well as easy to put on their own table. My one granpa made a fantastic stew with it. Just cubed and boiled potatoes and rutabagas with some spices (nutmeg being one of them) with a Polish sausage(that was definitely a post war addition to his recipe). Best food my grandpa could put on the table for us.

Mrs b, I am German living in Canada. I grew up in Germany for 15 years.

Dobs: hugs: I hope you get your answer in a few days. Are you still using cheapies?


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. Idk how he feels. He left before we could chat. Honestly, this will make him more anxious. It's just another reminder that my body has trouble hanging into a pregnancy because his black and white mind hears cd 37 she must be pregnant

I try not to test too much these days. I have an assured, two veriquicks, a cb weeks, and 3 frers. I tested yesterday and the ladies here said they were confused because they saw a line. It was a blue dye but I never had issues with this test. In fact, I like it more than frers now. But with all the false lines I have been getting i don't trust anything
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## shaescott

I think I see a very faint line there... Is it there in person?


----------



## DobbyForever

It is but it was 16 hours after a beta of 0 so I just see it as a false blue dye line


----------



## shaescott

Ok so I promised an edit to J first so here's that edit


----------



## shaescott

And Dobs here's an edit for you


----------



## Fern81

Wow I see the lines on both those tests so clearly. 

J- can't wait for you to test again. 

Dobs- ???? FX though!

Shae- I can't wait to post some of my own pics for you to tweak I LOVE what you do with the pics! 

At the same time it feels unreal that we are trying to get pregnant, after all these years it just feels like another medical procedure! Then I remember oh yeah it's IVF.... and try to focus on something else! I'm sure this time the tww is going to be agony.

Keep- love the clothes and the doll, what a realistic dolly.


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks everyone for the comments <3 and advice.. Hubs is stubborn when it comes to tests.. Lets hope he says ok to the digi :D When we talk about things we both have to agree before we make a decision.. I would just go out now and sneak one but I don't drive ugh! I need my license :( Stores are too far being in booney land.

Pl- Omg a nugget! Tooooo cute <3 Love that darn ticker :D I wish there was one with vegan junk food.. I could though pretend they are faux meats and stuff hahaha

KeepSmiling- The doll looks like a really expensive reborn <3 Im a polymer clay artist.. I sculpt babies, fairies, adult humans etc. I hope one day my babies will be casted into silicone so I can have my very own personal made reborn.. <3 I would so steal my kids doll if it looked like that ! :D Btw love the outfit :D

Dobby- So hoping it's too early for you and you just hit implantation :D 

J- Are you testing again? I hope soon <3 Need to get my stick fix :D
(to the dirty minds, I already had that one this morning)


----------



## campn

Pacific- What Tim Horton doesn't make donut holes!?? They're so delicious even so more than regular donuts, I like mine either glazed or with powdered sugar as I don't like all the other extremely sweet toppings. Burger King here sells them as like a dessert too. You get like 4-5. 

Keep- Oh my geez that dolls looks so freaking real and the outfits are adorable! Seeing how girly you are I wouldn't be surprised if this baby is another girl! I love my son but he once smeared dog poo all over walls, floors and furniture and almost my face. I couldn't handle another boy so we are done at two!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I think we talk about the same when I say timbits. Tim Horton's sells them by the dozen or more, very addicting. :haha:

Janis, the same site puts out a geeky and a manly ticker as well as a facts ticker as they call them. 

Dobs, are they going to do repeat bloods for you since af still hasn't shown?

J, any more progression or are you waiting 48 hours?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah Janis stick fix

Fern so excited for your ivf!

Shae I agree you are the queen of tweaking pics. Love it!

Pl, I did one two days ago and they like to wait a week in between. I really think af is going to show up in the next day or two. I feel so pregnant. But I can't trust symptoms during a long cycle. Something about passing the 30 day mark just effs with my body


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Janis- I have a slight shopping obsession- one day it's garden furniture, then it's baby clothes, at one stage it was reborns- I had around 5/6 normally around £300 each second hand- this one was the cheapest (£99) and brand new! I think it was a very good price and she's super pretty x

CAMPS- hahahs- that's so funny about ur LB- oh dw, my girls are just as bad! They like to tag team and slowly destroy my home.. And soul. lol --
im so hoping with every ounce in my body it's a girl! Ive finally chosen my name too- Ella Louise (not double barrled Louise will be the middle name) im so desperate for a girl!!! Can't wait for ur 20w scan isn't long at all is it?! X 

ADVICE please ladies - so 3rd pregnancy and im now 15w 5d , still not felt any movement which I know is totaly normal, but I just wanted to know if there's anything that can help me feel those flutters? like laying on ur back? Or laying on right side etc? any tips would be much appreciated  x


----------



## campn

Keep- Such a pretty name! Ella! 
Eating something sweet (jelly beans in my case) or drinking cold OJ helps me feel some movements, early on I only felt them when I was sitting as my uterus hunched over and got more scrunched up. 

Do you know if you have an anterior placenta or not? I have one this time so feeling movements have been a little harder. 
I did feel the tiniest punch from the outside last night. Very first time to feel from the outside!


Pacific- It just hit me that they're named after Tim Horton! Are they still called Timbits if you buy them elsewhere!? How cocky of him right!?? Hehehe


----------



## Fern81

Keep- hehe my husband also said he prefers the name Ella (a week or so ago when we were talking baby names).


----------



## Janisdkh

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Janis- I have a slight shopping obsession- one day it's garden furniture, then it's baby clothes, at one stage it was reborns- I had around 5/6 normally around £300 each second hand- this one was the cheapest (£99) and brand new! I think it was a very good price and she's super pretty x
> 
> CAMPS- hahahs- that's so funny about ur LB- oh dw, my girls are just as bad! They like to tag team and slowly destroy my home.. And soul. lol --
> im so hoping with every ounce in my body it's a girl! Ive finally chosen my name too- Ella Louise (not double barrled Louise will be the middle name) im so desperate for a girl!!! Can't wait for ur 20w scan isn't long at all is it?! X
> 
> ADVICE please ladies - so 3rd pregnancy and im now 15w 5d , still not felt any movement which I know is totaly normal, but I just wanted to know if there's anything that can help me feel those flutters? like laying on ur back? Or laying on right side etc? any tips would be much appreciated  x

Hah I knew it!    I can spot one a mile away.. Just kidding.. I love reborns <3 I have a 14 inch fairy reborn i have yet to paint and look cute <3 Waiting for the muse to come back.


----------



## Janisdkh

Lady J- Where art thou? So anxiously awaiting new tests here...    Am I missing something? Maybe busy this weekend? 

Oh dyed my hair to fix the ariel red (orange tint) screw up and now its dark purple red. If I can get a good pict ill show you all. I hate taking photo's :( Can never get a nice one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Janis pics or it didn't happen

I forgot what else I was going to type haha :(


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> Janis pics or it didn't happen
> 
> I forgot what else I was going to type haha :(

My new picts? or J? 

took one about 6pm yesterday so waiting till 6pm till today which is in less then 5 hours. I feel like testing now though :D Or I can always wait till tomorrow or Monday.. Think I am done with testing after this last one.... who knows :D


----------



## Janisdkh

Oh wait no I still gotta do a digi if I can :D


----------



## claireybell

Omg Campn how did your son get his hands on dog poop to smear over the walls... :sick: 

J when are you testing again eeeee!!!


----------



## Fern81

Janis I think Dobs means your hair pics (or am I completely off track lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Janis I meant pics of your hair :). But always love some line porn

I totally missed this dog poop thing. Reminds me of the scene from the backup plan lemme find it. New clip the best part was cut off in the old link
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oxo9rO0qouk


----------



## campn

He was like 18 months and the dog had an accident that I DID NOT see, I was just laying on the couch while DS was playing and he came to me after he was done... My bad cause I wasn't watching him every single minute of the time :p 

I swear I'm pretty good with keeping an eye on him, I mean he's never gotten into my makeup, cleaning supplies, meds or anything like I see on Americas funniest video, but dog poo!? Oh yeah.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, the chain (used to be?) Owned by Tim Horton :) the hockey player. Actually they sponsor a lot of really young hockey teams (like 3/4 years old maybe) and they are referred to as timbits. :haha: 
I am not even sure how many other places sell timbits or whatever they would name them.. I think timbit might be a trademark

Back to cleaning my baby geese, they are so messy. They are currently trying to rip through a cardboard box but not very successfully. The cardboard box is just a holding spot while I clean the brooder


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> He was like 18 months and the dog had an accident that I DID NOT see, I was just laying on the couch while DS was playing and he came to me after he was done... My bad cause I wasn't watching him every single minute of the time :p
> 
> I swear I'm pretty good with keeping an eye on him, I mean he's never gotten into my makeup, cleaning supplies, meds or anything like I see on Americas funniest video, but dog poo!? Oh yeah.

Lol no judgement Camps hahaa :haha: Riley was always into everything! He somehow managed to get hold of my Rosé tinted Vaseline lipbalm tin & smear it over our cream carpet which was in bedroom & all over his face & hair, he was not much over a year old HAHA!! X


----------



## shaescott

Janis- I wanna see your hair!
J- more tests!!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Fern81 said:


> Janis I think Dobs means your hair pics (or am I completely off track lol)

OMG my brain I tell ya................................


----------



## campn

Claire- You know I would have freaked out MORE if he got into some of my makeup. I have friends who their kids destroyed expensive eye shadow palettes and I always put my hand on my heart and go "oh god!"
 



Attached Files:







image.gif
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Girls- im feeling yah with these naughty toddlers! So many times my youngest got into my makeup bag last summer! Here she is being scrubbed after smushing my new lipstick- we had another episode where she covered my NEW cream carpet in mascara, then painted a cat nose and whiskers on her older sister whilst she stood there and let her!!! Monkeys!!!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Here they are with said 'Mascara cat face and whiskers'

Please look at youngest child for a selection of my expensive foundation, mascara and lipstick across her torsa face and hair!!! Aren't girls delightfull?!! 

https://youtu.be/UL8GmvzLJVc

And a cutie pic attached of my eldest clean trying on mummies heels for the more fun times of being a mummy to girls x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## campn

Keep- You have such beautiful little girls!!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww thank u camps! This thread seems to have so many little cuties on it! How can you stop at 2, or 3 when they keep coming out so god damn cute?! (mascara whiskers innal!) - they're dads a doosh so they're litterally my whole world, my little lovely ladies  (or 'skids' as I call them when they're annoying me) lol-- my youngest calls breastfeeding 'Tee' .. So we just call her 'tee' for short, and when im out im shouting "come on Tee Tee time to go" and getting odd looks of people like I actually called my kid "TITTY" or something- it's hard to remember how to behave in public when u spend ur life with a 2 and 4 year old lol x


----------



## shaescott

Awwwwww your girls are adorable Keeps!


----------



## shaescott

Keeps- What do you mean their dad's a douche? Are you remarried or are you still with the so called douche?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I did think I spelt 'douche' wrong lol 

It's hard to explain (he's the father to my 2 children and bump) , we got together 6 & half years ago, we were very loved up, 2 years in I found out I was preg (big shock!) he totally freaked, left me went off with other girls, he came to terms with it end of pregnancy but was a shit dad for the first year (hardly around, we'd go days without seeing him, he'd rather see mates etc) - he grew up when she hit around 8 months and moved in with me, I went to immigrate to OZ to live with my Nan, packed all boxes, arranged courier , went over there got 2nd BFP !! Came home and we've just always kinda been on/off since then, he sometimes grows up and does the whole dad/partner thing, but I just enjoy my kids, and don't rely on him or need him for anything, and as much as I care for him, I hope one day I get the confidence in 10 years time or something, to meet a real grown up man, who will take care of me not the other way around , im more like his mother than anything x

Sorry for long post x


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry keeps, he sounds like a peace of work some days. Do what makes YOU happy! 
Your girls are adorable, you two make cute kids ;) 

I wonder what any daughter of mine would get into since I don't do make-up... Oh wait, lots of chicken poop around outside from free ranging chickens.


----------



## shaescott

Keeps- I'm sorry he never grew up :( at this point if I got pregnant my SO would definitely freak, but that's because we don't have the financial means for a baby. Once we're married and settled down he's all for having kids (and lots of animal babies). Although he would freak now, he wouldn't run away. We've talked about this situation before. He said he would work his butt off basically to try to provide for us, even if he had to quit school.


----------



## Janisdkh

Umm can you guys help me here? My best friend thinks shes pregnant.. She had a period on the 25th of March, no idea when she ovulated etc...
She has not had a period yet(she used to be irregular but lately shes been regular for awhile) Can you PLS tell this is possibly a positive <3 I inverted, I exposed it.. I did a bunch of shit hahaha I am crying.. We were pregnant together for our 1st child.. Granted she's in Texas and we never met but we been best friends on the phone, pen pals in the beginning and mainly chat programs etc.. for 14 years!

She showed me the test after she took it and there was still pink there... Now it's almost dried and the pink is even better looking.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pacific - it's my fault! I should have walked away years ago, but have 0 confidence to meet someone else especially after being cheated on SOOO many times, so I keep going back to someone who's familar, a comfort, and who I trust with my children, I tried the whole 'dating' thing and didn't like choosing between seeig my kids & going on a date! i just kept thinking, wonder what my little ladies are doing lol x ... Chicken Poop!!! Hahahaha oh no!! I must admit kids and animals together are hard work! Congrats on getting to 12w will u find out sex? X 

SHAE- im totes jealous of how sensible you are! Ive turned into everything I used to bitch about years ago lol, it will be a lovely experience sharing tests and scans and labour with someone who Wants it as much as u do! So ur very sensible holding off, it will be extra special !! X


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Claire- You know I would have freaked out MORE if he got into some of my makeup. I have friends who their kids destroyed expensive eye shadow palettes and I always put my hand on my heart and go "oh god!"

Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww Janis- how lovely!! I so want to say yes BFP, but it just seems too far off to the right and thick? I think I'd say faulty and test again? When u said her last AF was 25th April did u mean March otherwise only 5 days past Af? Xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Aww Janis- how lovely!! I so want to say yes BFP, but it just seems too far off to the right and thick? I think I'd say faulty and test again? When u said her last AF was 25th April did u mean March otherwise only 5 days past Af? Xx

Sorry excited typing yes march!
I was thinking about her next period being April 25th and just wrote April ugh preggy brain hitting me hard core today


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok I told her to do the dye pool trick.. Adding water to a very dry test to push the dye across.. That pink line came up right away so if its a pool of dye its should move and any actual pink line under there should stay :) I clean my tests all the time with water.. I hate pee stained tests too


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Yay!! In that case Id go with a BFP!! Did u get a pic after the water ran threw? How exciting if u and ur friend are pregnant at the same time! Have everything crossed she gets the answer she's hoping for xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Yay!! In that case Id go with a BFP!! Did u get a pic after the water ran threw? How exciting if u and ur friend are pregnant at the same time! Have everything crossed she gets the answer she's hoping for xx

She's doing it now :) Should take a bit though... this trick is slow lol


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, I want the surprise on d-day. Dh wants to find out. He says he wants to find out so he can prepare for what we are having. Coming up with 1 name instead of 2. Ha-ha we are Terrible with naming things.
It took us a month to name our cat!
In the end hubby said " I don't care what we name her, kitten, kitty, kitticat, kk, coconut, I don't fu**ing care". So is said "fine coconut it is!"


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where are J's tests?! I keep checking and nothing.


----------



## campn

Keep- Big hug to you hun, sounds like he's such a child still I can't believe how some men can just walk away from such beautiful kids like that, I'm sure in the long run depression is going to hit him hard when he sees that whatever he's chasing isn't at all fulfilling and he's just missing out on living. 

You're a wonderful mother and father to your girls!


----------



## pacificlove

As for that pee stick, the line seems thick. Any results on the cleaned up test? ;)

Speaking about tests: where is J?


----------



## shaescott

Hey Janis, I betcha that your 14 year old will be super excited about the new baby! I would've been thrilled. My baby fever started at age 14.


----------



## shaescott

mrs.green2015 said:


> Where are J's tests?! I keep checking and nothing.

I hope AF didn't arrive for her... Hopefully she's just had a busy day.


----------



## Janisdkh

I will know more about my besty test in a few mins :) 

Update on my test from 14dpo yesterdays to 15dpo todays..
Not much darker at all BLAH
Maybe I shoulda waited a few more days to test lol
both done 6pm in the evening

Now I am all worried.... I think I will wait to compare both tests when the new one is ash dry lol 

Yesterdays test:
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BFP14dpo_zpshvcgmka6.jpg

Todays test:
https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/15dpo_zpspzxejami.jpg


----------



## Janisdkh

shaescott said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Where are J's tests?! I keep checking and nothing.
> 
> I hope AF didn't arrive for her... Hopefully she's just had a busy day.Click to expand...


oh my gosh I hope not :o


----------



## shaescott

Janis I wouldn't worry at this point. It's not been 48 hours between tests, so it's normal not to see a difference when it's only been 24 hours.


----------



## Janisdkh

shaescott said:


> Janis I wouldn't worry at this point. It's not been 48 hours between tests, so it's normal not to see a difference when it's only been 24 hours.

My test from 13dpo to 14dpo is a huge difference though :(


----------



## Janisdkh

Here is my best friends test using the water method .. I am not sure what that gray area is :( 
I am so sad for her.. 
She has been trying off and on for over 10 years I think..


----------



## shaescott

Janis- honestly I still wouldn't worry at this point. It depends on the test, but some don't like to get much darker after a while, and your percent rise can vary day to day I think.


----------



## Avalanche

Hi ladies :kiss: I'm like 3DPO and wanna pee on a stick already while also eating the entire contents of my kitchen it seems. How is everyone?


----------



## Janisdkh

shaescott said:


> Janis- honestly I still wouldn't worry at this point. It depends on the test, but some don't like to get much darker after a while, and your percent rise can vary day to day I think.

You know whats rough.. I am so hard on myself.. I have done countless research, have been pregnant more then I can count on my fingers, I do tests every month and when I am pregnant I always do progression lines.. I think I am pretty sure about this that when I do about 14-16 dpo the lines are pretty dang similar. But you know what happens... Janis falls pregnant and becomes stupid and worried even though she knows how to help people but she cant reap her own words :(


----------



## campn

J- Where is your test!?? Ahhhhh!!! 

Dobby- Are you testing again tomorrow? I hope your weekend is going good. <3 

Green- where are you at now?? Is AF gone? Are you done with clomid or still taking it? I remember you said you're going house hunting this weekend?? Sorry hun I should be paying more attention but my brain is fried. I swear pregnancy and mom brain are so real that's why I'm only having two kids!


----------



## wookie130

Janis- Don't worry about it...I totally understand!!! Early pregnancy is stressful, and trust me, the worry is normal, and real! I kept all of my pee sticks from my first rainbow pregnancy, and I found them not too long ago...there were 36 tests in the ziplock bag. 36!!!! I could not stop taking hpts, as I was sick with worry that it was going to be another miscarriage or chemical. I agonized over line darkness, thickness, progression, etc. It's NORMAL. Now, I'll tell you what someone else told me...and it's the truth - a home hpt is merely a diagnostic tool. All it can tell you is if you're pregnant or not. It's not a great indicator of viability, nor can it really tell you "how" pregnant you actually are. It just picks up if there is hcg in your urine or not. Now, yes, if you're having a chemical, the line will often fade, and become lighter, rather than darker. However, lines will often not darken because your urine is more diluted, the time of day, the amount of time in between tests, etc. A better indication of viability would be getting bloodwork done every 48 hours...a quantitative hcg test. It must double within a 48-72 hour time frame to be considered a viable pregnancy...this is a much better indicator than line progression on your hpts. :)

J- Hope the witch is staying away. 

AFM- My ovulation pain is STRONG this month. Lots of achy pinchy ouchy stuff. I think that's good...I'm kind of a fan of soy, even if it doesn't get me a BFP this month. I can tell I'm ovulating better, and perhaps that will help my ongoing issue with low progesterone... Tomorrow I'm 1 dpo. :)


----------



## campn

Avalanche said:


> Hi ladies :kiss: I'm like 3DPO and wanna pee on a stick already while also eating the entire contents of my kitchen it seems. How is everyone?

I think earliest I've done was 7 DPO and I was so mad and embarrassed at myself lol. I always feel like eating the entire house at night but can never think of anything good to eat!


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Why is surrogacy frowned upon in the UK??
I was one - had :twingirls: and still in touch with the parents and kiddos at bdays :cloud9: They are 6 now, 7 in Aug.
Surro is done via IVF- and btwn countries- unless your cuz flew over to give her eggs, or had a UK clinic willing to freeze em and :plane: then she likely is using a "*Traditional Surrogate*" which means the woman is using her own eggs, and a sperm donor thru the clinic. OR she may be using what I was - "*Gestational Surrogate*" which means you just "bake the bread " :haha:
So she would have had to pay an egg donor, the surrogate, AND a sperm donor :shock: = CHA - F-ing CHING* $$$*

SO I would think she used a Trad. Surro and :spermy: donor thru clinic to keep costs down.
My surro friend here has 3 kids and did 4 surrogacies!:shock:
She did 2 in US, 1 for a French family ( the woman was a total B, unsympathetic to her c-sect probs, and brought an Au Pair when the baby was born...So they coul go to Disney etc!!! and "get some sleep in their $200/night hotel" WTF???
Why have a kid??? They didn't even come the day the baby was born! Too busy with fancy dinner ??:saywhat: Crazy...
The last couple I know of was a couple in England somewhere.

I was a gestational surro- so they used an egg donor ( mom had a reaction to the egg stim meds :(), and her hubs sperm. The girls are fraternal and sooo damn pretty- 1 blondestraight hair with blue eyes, one brown haired and curls with hazel eyes...DEF not my DNA :rofl:
**Funny but true side note- when I worked in Labor & Delivery, a surg tech ( bless her she's sweet but a bit dim) said " :-k...Can a Black person even carry a white baby?"....:huh:..... Like "*Herrree's your sign!*:rofl:
(for those not familiar with the phrase- see below!)

<<*Here's Your Sign*
A phrase coined by comedian Bill Engvall. The '*sign*' should be worn by stupid people baring the warning that they are in fact stupid. When someone does something stupid, you can simply tell them '*Here's your sign...*'
*In the lost luggage section of an airport... 
*
*Bill Engvall*: She said, "Can I help you?" I said, "Yes ma'am, you lost my luggage." She looked me right in the eye and said, "Has your plane landed yet?" "No, princess, I'm having an out-of-body experience! I'm just checking on it! Here's your sign.">>


----------



## Janisdkh

wookie130 said:


> Janis- Don't worry about it...I totally understand!!! Early pregnancy is stressful, and trust me, the worry is normal, and real! I kept all of my pee sticks from my first rainbow pregnancy, and I found them not too long ago...there were 36 tests in the ziplock bag. 36!!!! I could not stop taking hpts, as I was sick with worry that it was going to be another miscarriage or chemical. I agonized over line darkness, thickness, progression, etc. It's NORMAL. Now, I'll tell you what someone else told me...and it's the truth - a home hpt is merely a diagnostic tool. All it can tell you is if you're pregnant or not. It's not a great indicator of viability, nor can it really tell you "how" pregnant you actually are. It just picks up if there is hcg in your urine or not. Now, yes, if you're having a chemical, the line will often fade, and become lighter, rather than darker. However, lines will often not darken because your urine is more diluted, the time of day, the amount of time in between tests, etc. A better indication of viability would be getting bloodwork done every 48 hours...a quantitative hcg test. It must double within a 48-72 hour time frame to be considered a viable pregnancy...this is a much better indicator than line progression on your hpts. :)
> 
> J- Hope the witch is staying away.
> 
> AFM- My ovulation pain is STRONG this month. Lots of achy pinchy ouchy stuff. I think that's good...I'm kind of a fan of soy, even if it doesn't get me a BFP this month. I can tell I'm ovulating better, and perhaps that will help my ongoing issue with low progesterone... Tomorrow I'm 1 dpo. :)

Thanks! Yep I know I know... I guess we all get this way. I initially was doing the hpt's every two days but then the urge was just too much I had to take another one LOL I am going to stop though and call my doctor on Monday to make my appointment :) Safe to say I am pregnant and I should stop making myself crazy. The pregnancy I lost in 2013 the lines were so dark it was as dark or even more so then the control line.. I have a feeling this time will be ok though.. (I hope anyways) My doctor will probably give me a viability ultrasound some time very soon, and bloods.. I am hoping though that when I do go in for my appointment she gives me an ultrasound right then and there.

Are any of you a part of JustMommies forum? I usually bounce between this one and that one.. I have a few others I am a part of too but not as much as these too.


----------



## Janisdkh

Avalanche said:


> Hi ladies :kiss: I'm like 3DPO and wanna pee on a stick already while also eating the entire contents of my kitchen it seems. How is everyone?


I feel you! I wanted to test the day we conceived it was so bad!!!
As each day went by I was swearing at the top of my breath for the days to just hury up lol 
Good luck sweetie :)


----------



## JLM73

:blush: OK...*Don't judge me!* lol
I went back to 16??dpo on my FF chart to start the :bfp:s since that is when I FIRST saw faint lines on all the tests and was like :saywhat::saywhat::haha:

I also decided to go a la *Janis* and hold off on another FRER until I see some DARK lines on the el cheapos:thumbup: ( my bank acct thanks me lol)

So below is today's First Signal (dry)- same as yesterday, but I expected that, and in the next post I will put today's ClearBlue ( Pink Indicator Tip) WET, and lined up with 16??dpo, 17dpo ( scraped it sorry) and today's 20??dpo...
I def see that ClearBlue has progressed, but def a slow bean:sleep::haha:
I see it best in the negative...
Gotta go catch up...Market was HOT as blazes!! Oh my Damn it was hot:devil:! Catching up on fluids as well, as I just could NOT drink enough out there today! Sweated right out immed!


----------



## JLM73




----------



## Janisdkh

JLM73 said:


> :blush: OK...*Don't judge me!* lol
> I went back to 16??dpo on my FF chart to start the :bfp:s since that is when I FIRST saw faint lines on all the tests and was like :saywhat::saywhat::haha:
> 
> I also decided to go a la *Janis* and hold off on another FRER until I see some DARK lines on the el cheapos:thumbup: ( my bank acct thanks me lol)
> 
> So below is today's First Signal (dry)- same as yesterday, but I expected that, and in the next post I will put today's ClearBlue ( Pink Indicator Tip) WET, and lined up with 16??dpo, 17dpo ( scraped it sorry) and today's 20??dpo...
> I def see that ClearBlue has progressed, but def a slow bean:sleep::haha:
> I see it best in the negative...
> Gotta go catch up...Market was HOT as blazes!! Oh my Damn it was hot:devil:! Catching up on fluids as well, as I just could NOT drink enough out there today! Sweated right out immed!
> View attachment 942890
> View attachment 942892

LMAO @ a la Janis hahahahahaha  You made my night for sure!
I see a line!!

I always stay clear from blue dye tests, they scare me though.
Hoping for you! You tortured us all today with the wait.
keep hydrated omg that sounds like death to Janis weather :o


----------



## campn

LOL J! That dim nurse! Has she never seen an interracial couple!? I've a pure African friend who is very dark married to a very white man and have 3 kids who are very light skinned with blue eyes!


----------



## JLM73

OK replying little by little
*CB*:huh: NOT like batter pancakes?? WOMAN!?
lol actually - me thinks you have not had them properly...See the texture should be fluffy like an airy cake, but semi sweet- which is what the syrup etc makes up for.
NOW - ( insert geeky smiling with laser pointer ) HERE, we have a fab place called First Watch- famous for brkfst, but great diner foods in general.
They have all types of pannys...( that sounds weird...)
So you just need to pick one that suits your taste! AND the texture is NEVER soggy, doughy, or dense- Light and fluffy and airy- always... And HUGE literally like 10inches around EACH! and you get 3!
They have Pancakes in: Red Velvet batter, Chocolate batter, Chocolate Chip, Butter Pecan Batter, Plain, Banana Nut Flavor, Wholegrain, Strawberry Toped, Blueberry Topped, Caramel topped, and every now and then a specialty Orange Marmalade topped:munch: Soo yummy no matter which you get...
Pop on over...I 'll take you to "brekkie" lol

:hi: *mrsbrrs* I LOVE bratwurst and the schnitzels!!!....makin me hungry!
We had a German family restaurant near...not sure if they are still open as it's NOT cheap hehe.

*Fern* Yes we gab it up while you sleep hehe- not intentional I assure you <3 ya!

*Shae* step off the ledge hun :haha:
Actually, did you know humans can have pseudo pregs like animals? Like when one female dog starts to act and LOOK pregs and starts "nursing" her stuffed toys etc.
Only with ppl the mind makes you have all the preg sympts, and even poss miss several AFs:shock: No worries - you aren't bonkers:hugs: so what you feel is likely real. ( not sayin you are preggers tho)
As for pregs with IUD- I would NEVER want that, as removing posing a risk of inducing mc, and leaving it has a risk it will embed in your growing fetus somewhere! No bueno all around! I don't think they have that high a fail rate :-k from what I gathered when I had both of mine ( copper T's) if they are not placed correctly, or something causes them to dislodge from proper position, preg chance increases. That's why they say check the "strings" regularly. Cuz if you suddenly can't feel them- it may have shifted. Copper 7's ( shape of a 7) and Copper T's, or Mirena( T shaped) are all meant to "touch: the uterine walls, so if it shifts enough to no longer contact 1 wall ( there's VERY little space in there, so rare) then that particular wall doesn't necessarily have the lessened lining buildup, to help prevent implant.
I liked my IUDs but the fact that they don't necessarily STOP O, means you technically_ could_ get an eggy fertilized, but it won't be able to implant, as the IUD affects the lining mostly:shrug:
I was aware of this and it didn't bother me, but it did make me go hmmm :-k

*Wookster* You are GUCCI baby :coolio: Keep in mind usually O is *after* your LH surge, and also your eggy is good for 12-24+ hrs, and with Soy you can put out MORE than 1 eggy :thumbup: so you are STELLAR babes!
I have several super techy - deeply boring yet informative fertility studies links, and have read thru them many times. :spermy: can make it to the fallopian tubes in as little as 30 mins to 1 hr with proper conditions, and they ALWAYS bring an entourage :rofl: No worries!

And no bloods for me- I just have to wait it out:shrug: My GP will NOT do ANYthing fert related or preg related ( other than 25miu test strips grr) and she refers to GYN- and my GYN will NOT see you until 11 wks unless high risk ( which I will be due to my age) but without strong lines they will send me packin! And the local Cash lab charges $140 PER beta:shock: no thank you lol.

*Kepper* Thanks! Yea court turned out to be fun after stressing BADLY in the lobby 3 hours! Mom has been begrudging but Whatevs pffft 
And your "pushchair" is bea-U-T-ful! I laughed a bit at "foot muff" :haha:
We don't need them down here in FL as heat wise we are just next door to the gates of Hell :haha:
The clothes are amazing :dust: for :pink: can't wait for your SCAN!!
And you aren't a loon! That was an awesome DOLL!!! I dreamed of having a doll that looked like a real babe when I was a kid- they were so fake back in the 80s:growlmad: I LITERALLY thought that was a REAL baby before I zoomed and read!


----------



## JLM73

*Ferny* OMG can't wait for soooo many things for yout his cycle!!!! I LOVED the IVF process! You get to see SOooo many things thru out! I can't wait for you to get the follicle scan to see how many they seeeee! And I can't wait for your egg retrieval to see how man they GET!!! And then I can't wait for them to fert them to see how many, and what grading they give them!! And THEN I can't wait to see if you get a 3 day or 5 day embryo implant!!! And THENNNN I can't wait for you to :test: cuz with a 3 day emby transfer- you only have to wait like 6 days ( =9dpo) and with a 5 day transfer you ONLY have to wait 4 days!!!!!
With the :twingirls: I found out at 9dpo with ICs ( very faint but there) and we did a 5 day transfer - so ONLY a 4 day wait!!!! OMG so excited for you!


----------



## JLM73

*Janis* The only ticker I could find vegan wise is a fruit ticker:shrug:
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/fruit/info

*Keeps* I found laying flat on your back after something sugary ( like 20-30 mins after) and just lay verrrry still. You will feels them eventually. They are so small still they could be playing hopscotch, breakdancing, and trampoline flips and you will still only feel a few hehe.
also :shock: Oh my Damn! I just looked up Reborns:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reborn_doll !!!
I once saw a lady about 60's walking an old style Pram around St Augustine FL ( oldest city) and there was a GORGEOUS newborn she was "watching" for her daughter I assumed...NOPE all her- SHe was stopping every now and then to place a bottle to the mouth ( covered up as it was cool out) then burped it, and when I stood next to her about an hour later it was a REBORN!!! I just didn't know the name!!! I was like um cray-Z Lady! lol.
Yours is beautiful! and these caught me off guard below too! If I don't get a sticky I am Soooo getting one!! lol


*A Reborn Doll Kit Before and After Cool but FREAKY!*


----------



## JLM73

*Dabaliscious...* I saw this Reborn Doll and just HAD to post the pic in your honor hehe


----------



## JLM73

*OMG* that Clip *Dobs*:sick: :rofl::sick::rofl:

*Camps* #1 son once came up to hand me something when he was like 2ish and when I put my hand out it was one of those big dead Palmetto bugs!:shock: arrghhhh!!! ( For those who don't know what that is it is like a GIANT ROACH!)

NOT as bad as your story now that I compare Dog poo SMEARED on furniture and wallls!!!??? OMG I would have to MOVE lol:rofl:


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> Claire- You know I would have freaked out MORE if he got into some of my makeup. I have friends who their kids destroyed expensive eye shadow palettes and I always put my hand on my heart and go "oh god!"

:rofl: *Campn* on BOTH the Miss J pic ANnnnd freaking over makeup casualties :rofl:
Worst my DD ( now 18) did was when she was 2ish ( that age again) she was quiet in her room ( never a good sign) I called her, and she came running- happy girl, she had BRIGHT Hot Pink Polish on her shirt!:growlmad: Somehow she opened my bottle and was holding just the brush. I asked here where the bottle was and she ran to her room....she had turned it over and let the HOT PINK* Quick Dry* polish drizzle Allllllllll around the cream colored carpet in her room AND brushed the wall!! OMG! And being the 60 sec quick dry- there was no saving it. I was able to remove it on the wall, but had to CUT it out of the carpet:dohh:....not pretty

*Keeps* The LOOK on her face and that Soooo cute bow makes you have to forgive her lol And in the Vid- sorry they are just too cute again hehe!
I am team Blue- but so far DS has not done more than spill drinks on the bed and floor...CONSTANTLY!
and your <<Sorry for long post x>> Made me LOL...:blush: apparently you haven't seen MY posts :rofl:

*Janis* That is SOO sweet! <3 I have taken zillions of those first signals, and :-k the Pink looks too close to the control...Usually wherever the line falls on the "C" ( top of it, middle of it etc) It will fall in the SAME place on the "T" Tho they sometimes are a bit up or down- the distance from C to T is always the same.
Best I can explain is if she pops the white top off, there will be 2 "posts" on the base( purple) that _usually_ have the TEST line right between them I'll attach pics below open and closed
Hers may be a true BFP but the ink may have shifted/run due to the test being moved when wet, urine runnin ACROSS instead of absorbing, or not laying flat etc:


----------



## JLM73

OMG I have turned into the Thread Czar :rofl: all mine this page almost!
SOrry all took over an hour to catch up! Almost 1 am here and WIDE awake after 3 hrs sleep last night and a day in 98 degree heat ( Market is wide open and all brick which REALLY holds more heat!)

Ahhh I was touched how many ppl were looking for my tests lol :af: Thank goodness- just that "full" uterus feeling and occasional little achiness there :thumbup:
Now that it's after midnight :witch: is officially *7-8 days late!* On cd32
I have NEVER been this late in 21 cycles! ( other than when I came off Depo).

Sorry I kept you ladies hanging- ManFriend got a new Dogue de Brodeaux Male and I went over to see if he is show quality. He's surprisingly very nice looking- tho not my fave look- but he has been in a kennel outside all his life ( 18 months) so he is kind of timid. He's doing well tho. Learned to walk up steps today, and gets along fine with MF's female Bordeaux, who is 5 or 6 yrs old.
:roll: MF is very impulsive and has purchased and rehomed THREE male Bordeauxs in the past 2 days lol. They are all from a lady in her 60's who is WAY overwhelmed with tons of pups and adults out in the country, so he is helping her rehome most, but the male he got today was her "keeper" and leave it to MF to charm her out of it. ....NOW if he had been smart enough to MAKE her find the dog's AKC papers grrrr:growlmad: THIS is why I don't put cash in with him on these dogs. He ALWAYS impulsively gets them and shady ppl "promise they have AKC papers" and next thing you know he never gets them....
He just wants him as a companion for his female- but I KNOW him and he will get Pet A.D.D. as I like to call it, and get bored with him in a week and want to rehome him and get something else (sigh) so hoping if I can start showing him- he will see the value in keeping him- he's very sweet, just still confused as to why his whole world of living in a kennel has changed to a large open yard and house with steps :haha:


----------



## shaescott




----------



## kittykat7210

Looks positive! I'd go to a doctor and get a blood test done :) FX


----------



## shaescott

kittykat7210 said:


> Looks positive! I'd go to a doctor and get a blood test done :) FX

That was J's test edits, I don't think she can get bloods done. It's $140 a pop I believe she said.


----------



## shaescott

My dreams last night consisted of "I need water, my throat and mouth is all dry" and "why are there no walls around the bathroom in the cafeteria wtf oh you just dumped lentil slop on my head thanks let's go find a shower" and "must find bathroom". So of course when I woke up my throat was killing me (obvi) and I needed to pee. I have a snot blockage in the back of my nose/throat and drinking water does not help the dryness or soreness. I tried blowing my nose to get it out and while I got a decent amount it was all bloody? Fun. So I thought, my sister is sick, I got it from her. Wait no. She has a bad cough. Not a stuffy nose. So my next thought was of course "ermagerd I'm preggerzzzz" like omg brain stfu im not frickin pregnant agh


----------



## wookie130

Shae - :hugs: One day, eh? I hope when all conditions in your life are favorable, you are surrounded by 6 babies. Maybe not all at once...but, well, you know what I mean. :)

J- I see something quite obvious on the First Signal...and while I see a line on the Clearblues, they look like your token blue-dye evaps on my screen. Could you try taking a CBE digi with the weeks estimator feature if AF doesn't show in another couple of days? Without being able to do the bloodwork, that's the only other thing I could think of to get some idea on your hcg levels...there are lots of charts floating about online that state the different hcg levels at the 1-2 week, 2-3 week, and 3+ marks on those digis with the week estimator feature... Perhaps that would give you a clue? 

Keep- That's too bad about your man. You have beautiful daughters...I hope one day he can remain a consistent partner and father to you and your kids, as one day they may very well resent him for his actions, and your daughters deserve a male role model they can trust and respect... :hugs:

AFM- Pretty sure I ovulated for real late in the afternoon yesterday, so I'm thinking we did time the sex well. The sides of my boobs hurt, which is indicative of ovulation, so that does make me 1 dpo. Yeehaw. Let the two week wait commence! I ordered a pack of Wondfo cheapies so I can serial-test when the time is right. I got my last bfp at 9 dpo, so I'll probably begin then.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Looks positive! I'd go to a doctor and get a blood test done :) FX
> 
> That was J's test edits, I don't think she can get bloods done. It's $140 a pop I believe she said.Click to expand...

I must have missed the $140!! Wow fx it gets darker :)


----------



## shaescott

ALERT ALERT ALERT

My IUD string is barely coming out of my cervix when it normally wraps around it frick frick frick frick it hasnt moved in 2 years nonononono


----------



## shaescott

Ok once I calmed down and examined it more it still seems slightly shorter than usual but not as short as i thought so hopefully it's just fine


----------



## DobbyForever

AF showed

I read somewhere that spotting before AF is a bad sign. I noticed my last two cycles I spot for two days before she showed. Is it a lining thing? A sign of weak O? I cannot remember


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- I'm sorry about AF. Damn!!! Spotting during your LP prior to AF can indicate low progesterone...if it's something you're concerned about, I'd definitely call your doc, and ask for a 21 day progesterone test. My OB had me deliberately use the smiley digi opks (I prefer them anyway...I hate trying to interpret lines), and once you get your smiley, you go in 7 days from when you get your smiley face. Now, I do realize that this is not necessarily one week from the actual day of ovulation, but this is the procedure my OB had me follow, and I ended up having low progesterone, and I was put on Clomid immediately, days 3-7, 50 mg only. My first cycle on it, my progesterone was MUCH higher, and I got a bfp, but sadly, that was a chemical pregnancy. My 4th cycle on it, my progesterone levels were great, and I conceived my rainbow baby that month. Once I got my BFP, I was put on vaginal progesterone suppositories until I was 16 weeks along. I have also read that using a B-50 complex can help with LP defects (progesterone, mainly), but it did NOT help me, nor did using natural progesterone cream that I ordered OTC. :) Hopefully that was a helpful answer!


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps, your daughters are adorable. Unsolicited words of advice, my mom remarried after my dad died. It is obvious my stepdad wanted a young Asian trophy wife to give him more kids and my mom wanted a stable home for her kids. He was very manipulative and my mom was verbally abusive. Kids see everything, and your daughters are watching and learning how a man should treat a woman. Of my mom's four children, only one has a healthy relationship because it was never modeled for us. So if you are unhappy or don't like how he treats you, really ask yourself if you want your daughters in that kind of relationship. There are plenty of ways to coparent without being together. Sorry if I overstepped.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies, I'm way too behind to catch up.

Dobby sorry about AF. Yes I believe spotting before AF is sign of low progesterone. :hugs:

CB thanks for indulging my curiosity.

Wookie woohoo for tww.

J I see it :happydance: also I'm so happy the court date went well :)

Janis I wouldn't worry about it. I know it's impossible not to.

Shae, I think I got sick after my international travel. Being cooped up in the airplane and the time zone messing with you can decrease your immune system if your you're not sleeping enough. 

Fern so excited for your IVF :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I did read everything but now I am too sleepy to reply lol


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs sorry about AF.. That sucks. Good luck next cycle... I had odd spotting and weird light period last cycle. I think I had a weak ovulation and low progesterone because of it. Of course my Dr said not to worry blah blah. But I am taking b-6 and a b-complex since I do think it has helped me some. I slacked off on it last cycle and maybe that caused my spotting? Idk

J- I do see the lines. Fingers crossed you get a sticky bean. 

Wookie- yay for the TWW! I hope I am not far behind.

Afm- started getting ewcm yesterday. I had a teeny tiny bit Friday but not enough to really count. Still negative OPKs though. I have a pretty short surge though so it's possible either I haven't got the surge yet or I missed my peak. I normally O on cd14 (2 cycles) and one time cd13 and then the last cycle it was weird so idk when I actually did. Fertility friend and kindara were both confused haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk because I never had this before. I did always have a light first day even though textbooks and all my friends always said the first day is the heaviest. After my IUD, I had spotting one day then af. But now it's two... I don't often have my progesterone tested, but when I do it comes back in range. But I will bring it up. Thanks!

I'm not broody this time which is weird. Maybe I was just ready for the long cycle to be over. I texted SO that af is here but he is probably passed out drunk with his friends lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex looks like your temps are trending down and getting ready for o. Go get some ;)


----------



## shaescott

Ugh my IUD string still feels slightly shorter


----------



## Fern81

Dobby - sorry about AF, have some wine and choccies today on me! xx I seriously wish you could get a decent doctor.

Shae - I read your IUD panic with bated breath :) glad everything is still in place!

JLM - stalking for hpt pics of course.

Flueks and Texas - hope you both O soon. Ttc is all about constantly waiting for something to happen right!!

Wookie - woohoo for tww and good timing!

AFM - off to inject myself today for the first time (Lucrin). Into my stomach fat. That needle is about 1,5 cm long and the WHOLE thing must be stabbed in, oh noooo. And from tomorrow onward it's TWO tummy injections each day. Send me pain free thoughts please!


----------



## campn

J- Those lines are def there!! Also I read your cockroach story while I was stuffing a sausage into my mouth so now I gotta sit on you. Good luck! Or should I wait until I'm like 38 weeks then sit on you!?? :winkwink:

Wookie- I feel so good about this cycle for you hun! Fx this is your last tww! 

Keep- Dobby was spot on. Really once I found out it was a girl I got terrified for her because sadly this is a man's world and women are often mistreated and abused. I had a long talk with DH about how things should be with us now that we are raising a daughter. (If she stays a girl next scan!) I think a lot of the reason women put up with crappy men are financial and I'm not sure if that's another reason why you're still with him but if you're financially independent ditch him! I'm so so sure there are gorgeous brit men waiting to find someone like you.


----------



## Avalanche

Ladies, how are your OHs about TTC? 

Our last pregnancy was a surprise and after we lost LO, OH was adamant we wouldn't try for 18 months until after the wedding as he was so upset. I just kind of went with how he was feeling and told him I would buy OPKs anyway so we know when I'm OVing. 

Well we never spoke about BC or putting things on hold again and started BDing without protection. Told him when I thought I was OVing and he made a point to BD.

Told him today I feel nauseous and he went to the shop and has come home with every food I craved with my last two pregnancies :haha: I laughed and asked him if he was trying to hint at something and he got all embaressed and laughed it off. 

So he seems cautiously excited to me. Wants a baby but just wants it to 'happen' which we ladies know doesn't always work especially as we are in our mid thirties! He's a more quietly supportive partner. 

Also one last question, my doctor has told me to take folic acid. Anything else I should be taking? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, oh goodness definitely a bad time to read that cockroach story. How are you and your sister? Oh yes I do have long cycles. I wish they were shorter but I'm happy they are regular now. Never knowing when or if O would happen was pure torture.

Fern yes ttc is a horrible waiting game but I know it'll be so much sweeter when it happens. Oh the shot shouldn't hurt. It's ones that go into muscles that aren't fun. But good luck ;)

Texas FX for O soon


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I will fern lol when I go home. I had a wonderful doctor but she got promoted and whisked away lol sending pain free vibes! My mom had to get hers in the butt hahaha talk about things you can't unsee as a kid

Shae do you think you'll see your doc about your IUD?

Aww campn when is your next scan?

Avalanche Lolol don't even get me started on the complexity that is SO... Sounds like he might be afraid to say he is trying and excited but he is deep down. As for vitamins, you'll want to be on a prenatal during ttc. It's almost the same as your otc multivitamin for women except double the folic acid and less vitamin a I think.


----------



## shaescott

Avalanche- pre-natal vitamins in general are a good idea. I think they have folic acid so you don't have to buy that separately. Are you sure if you're pregnant or not yet? I think it's sooo sweet that your OH bought you your pregnancy craving foods, that's so adorable!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- I might. I'm gonna wait a little bit (a day or two probably) to see if it goes back to normal. Plus I'm sick right now so I don't wanna do anything.


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks shae and dobby. Will pick some vitamins up. :)

Shae I'm only 4DPO. OH seems to just be hopeful! I still ate a bunch of it though :haha: not going to let sainsburys salt and vinegar chip sticks go to waste :rofl:


----------



## Fern81

Thanks flueks it wasn't bad at all :) 

Keeps - sending you special hugs and sympathy today with your s/o problems. PM me if you want to talk about it. xx


----------



## Avalanche

Keeps, I was in a bad relationship for years before I met my now OH. It's hard to walk away especially when you have children (my daughter is ex OH's). I hope things get better for you :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

My nurse friends (Flueks!) and I think JLM too? 

When to take my estrogen supplements? I have to take the lucrin and gonal-f injections each afternoon at exactly the same time; but can't remember if I should take the estrogen (Estrofem) in the morning or at night. Both DH and I seem to remember the nurse saying take it in the AM.


----------



## shaescott

Fern81 said:


> My nurse friends (Flueks!) and I think JLM too?
> 
> When to take my estrogen supplements? I have to take the lucrin and gonal-f injections each afternoon at exactly the same time; but can't remember if I should take the estrogen (Estrofem) in the morning or at night. Both DH and I seem to remember the nurse saying take it in the AM.

You should just call and ask. I'm sure they won't be mad at you if they're good people.


----------



## Fern81

Shae - I also thought that but then remembered the clinic is closed unfortunately until Tuesday (long weekend) and I don't want to phone the emergency rooms :dohh:
The protocol they printed out for me is very specific though about taking the lucrin & gonal f in the PM but it just says to "take estrofem and folic acid daily".... DH says he also remembers the nurse saying it doesn't matter I can take it in the morning, just that I should take it at the same time each day so that the hormone levels don't fluctuate too much. So I guess I can take it in the AM..??


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, I'd probably take it in AM. But consistency is key so your hormones are stable. 

Avalanche salt and vinegar chips are so good. DH got me into them. We hardly buy them but oh so good when we do.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs - you didn't over step the mark at all and I know excactly where your coming from! Thank u for ur advice- it is something I worry about is how my girls think a man Should treat them, wish i could wrap them up in bubble wrap!

Camps - NOOOOO!! I wish!! Anyone who knows my girls dad would rofl about him giving me money lol, he gets a job for a week - then quits, stays unemployed for 2-3 months, starts again.. I don't think he's ever had a job longer than 4 weeks? He's income is literally £0. I buy EVERYTHING for the girls, food clothes, toys etc - and pay all bills, run my car etc, thankfully my nan helps me out with the odd thing here and there otherwise I'd be f*ckd!! today - he has pawned my speakers for a week to take his kids to the funfair with the promise he'll buy them back out?! no joke! but.. Girls love their dad and I would do anything for them to have a nice time- it's difficult because I don't have many friends so it's hard to just break away x - echo what fluEKS said - how u holding up Mumma? And of course ur sister? X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ferny- omg! Wow this IVF stuff sounds super complicated!! How u holding up? your so brave, you must be feeling a million emotions all at once! X 

Avalanche- aw thank u  I would love to meet someone else but it's very difficult when u have kids- I always think what man wants someone else's toddlers around him ? Im just forgetting about the whole Partner thing till im like 100- then I may finally meet a nice man in my retirement home rocking my perm lol x - how sweet about OH quietly supporting things in the background, I think OPKs , pee sticks and BFNs were ment for women cos were tougher lol x 

SHAE!!! U scared me then with ur last post!! Ive never actually had one they sound scary! Is it uncomfortable?!


----------



## shaescott

Keeps- you're so pretty and adorable in your avatar pic agh! Such a cute picture of you!


----------



## shaescott

It's not uncomfortable at all, I can't feel it whatsoever. But the strings are supposed to stay the same length and mine feel off, they feel shorter, which can mean it came out of place and if the IUD is out of place it may not prevent pregnancy. Especially if one side isn't touching the uterine wall, cuz apparently that side of the wall will get normal lining that can be implanted into... Agh! Hopefully it's just a small shift or I'm just going crazy. I'm sick anyway so my senses could be off. I hope. It also could perforate my uterine wall and cause infertility so I'm hoping I'm imagining it.

Edit: When I say they feel different I mean I have to check the string with my fingers, I can't feel it without touching it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies!
I read it all but can't remember much...

Shae- my IUD moving was exactly why I got it taken out they scared me so I switched to nexplanon. 

Fern- I'm so excited for you!! 

AFM (since Campn asked lol) 
House hunting today, and probably every Sunday until we find one. But I hope we find something today!! CD 9 and finished my last clomid pill last night. Should ovulate late this week or next weekend. So lots of bd will be happening. 
Yesterday was so much fun! We went riding (quads and dirt bikes) and then went to dirt track races. I only had a mild break down in between the two where I did some nice ugly crying. I just have all these fears and stressors and I just need to get them out and I'm ok. It was actually pretty sad and I think made DH realize how much I've been struggling. In my defense I don't think I would have been as upset if a friend hadn't given birth yesterday. (The friend who got pregnant the ONE time they didn't use protection)


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, fx on the house hunt today. :hugs: I am sure this month will be it for you, happy to hear your dh is so supporting. :)
Quadding is fun, we bought a side by side nearly 2 years ago which allows us to ride together sitting beside each other. Now, here we use it more as a farm vehicle... Ha-ha

Avalanche, funny your hubby is already getting involved. His thoughts might be on ntnp. That's what my hubby wanted to do first then if after a few nothing was going to happen actually try. For me in my mind, there is no such thing as ntnp as we always know or want to know o. When I know about o, I might as well plan sex. Ha-ha

Dobs: sorry about af... :( :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Greenie- I would use a different method but the IUD is the only one that doesn't go through the whole body, it's right in the place it needs to be. The reason that's important to me is that any birth control that circulates through your whole body increases your risk of breast cancer according to my doctor, and breast cancer runs in my family on both sides.


----------



## Avalanche

Keeps, I was the same. Thought I would never find a man who would accept my daughter so just didn't look. Was single for 2.5 years and then met my OH at work. We worked together for about 4 months, he knew I had a daughter and then one day he asked me out. We had one date and he never left :rofl: he treats DD as if she is his own and has from the day he met her. I hate to think what my life would be like if I never left my ex.


----------



## claireybell

Wow so much to read & ive most probs forgotten all to comment on Lol

OMG J!!! Im thinking you are pregnant lady!!! That last clearblue test was a definate light blue line without zooming or anything! I know sometimes we can see things on blue dye tests but that looks good to me & the other tests aswell :thumbup: will you be trying a Frer at all?? 

Haha ive never really liked pancakes or donuts, i think i just dont have a BIG sweet tooth altjough i do like a good bar of chocolate or some profiteroles mmmmm dribble.. Lol! 

UK doesnt frown upon Surrogacy, is the paying for the surrogacy that is, same as Adoption, but lists are long & surrogacy is hard to find an oven so to speak so my cousin heard good things from the usa surrogacy, not sure how the whole ball got rolling but im very excited eeeep!! 

Keeps your girls are gawjus :) they def get their looks from their Mummy, your avatar piccy is very pretty!! 

Flueks you look like your due to Ov anytime now, with the temp slight dip today it could be today or yesterday even hehee :) 

Janis id say the test thickness line on your friends test looks too far in.. :( Your lines are still looking good but remember they only really tend yo get darker ever couple of days average, try to relax hun :)

Hi Avalanche & welcome :) 3dpo eh.. Fx this is your cycle hun, i have no shsme in saying ive peed on a stick at 3/4dpo Lol.. We never learn ha ha

MrsG im excited for you this cycle heheee :hugs: bring on that ovulation!!


----------



## claireybell

Dobby just seen your chart hun.. You've started bleeding :( sorry lovely.. Hope SO is ok for jiggy jiggy this coming cycle :hugs: 

Flueks i luuuuuuuuurve Salt n Vinegar crisps yummers!!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Flueky88 said:


> Fern, I'd probably take it in AM. But consistency is key so your hormones are stable.
> 
> Avalanche salt and vinegar chips are so good. DH got me into them. We hardly buy them but oh so good when we do.

Oh my gosh I LOVE salt and Vin chips <3 DROOOL.. Right now I am hooked though on Kettle cooked Jalapeno chips.. I have not touched them yet as im trying hard to stay clear of salt LOL


----------



## mrs.green2015

Janis- yum to the kettle chips! They're soooo good. 

Pl- quads usually end up as work or hunting vehicles around here so I'm not suprised. Lol 


We're putting in offers on two houses! Well one for sure but the other we need to check with our lending people to make sure we can. It needs a little of unusual work. So we'll see. We really want the unusual one!


----------



## Janisdkh

claireybell said:


> Wow so much to read & ive most probs forgotten all to comment on Lol
> 
> OMG J!!! Im thinking you are pregnant lady!!! That last clearblue test was a definate light blue line without zooming or anything! I know sometimes we can see things on blue dye tests but that looks good to me & the other tests aswell :thumbup: will you be trying a Frer at all??
> 
> Haha ive never really liked pancakes or donuts, i think i just dont have a BIG sweet tooth altjough i do like a good bar of chocolate or some profiteroles mmmmm dribble.. Lol!
> 
> UK doesnt frown upon Surrogacy, is the paying for the surrogacy that is, same as Adoption, but lists are long & surrogacy is hard to find an oven so to speak so my cousin heard good things from the usa surrogacy, not sure how the whole ball got rolling but im very excited eeeep!!
> 
> Keeps your girls are gawjus :) they def get their looks from their Mummy, your avatar piccy is very pretty!!
> 
> Flueks you look like your due to Ov anytime now, with the temp slight dip today it could be today or yesterday even hehee :)
> 
> Janis id say the test thickness line on your friends test looks too far in.. :( Your lines are still looking good but remember they only really tend yo get darker ever couple of days average, try to relax hun :)
> 
> Hi Avalanche & welcome :) 3dpo eh.. Fx this is your cycle hun, i have no shsme in saying ive peed on a stick at 3/4dpo Lol.. We never learn ha ha
> 
> MrsG im excited for you this cycle heheee :hugs: bring on that ovulation!!

Ya I was doing them every two days but ended up doing the last two a day a part.. I could not help myself LOL!


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> Janis- yum to the kettle chips! They're soooo good.
> 
> Pl- quads usually end up as work or hunting vehicles around here so I'm not suprised. Lol
> 
> 
> We're putting in offers on two houses! Well one for sure but the other we need to check with our lending people to make sure we can. It needs a little of unusual work. So we'll see. We really want the unusual one!


Is the house that needs unusual work a unique like house or?


----------



## campn

I had to read pretty fast but,

Keeps- You are super woman. I've so so much respect for single moms like you, bless you! You deserve a wonderful man and I'm sure you will find him, I know Europeans for some reason are more open to date single parents than Americans are and any man would be super lucky to find a gorgeous sweet mom like you, I hope the girls dad comes around for them and you though <3

Green- Yay for finding two houses and being done with clomid! I knew you would find something! Also it's a good thing you had that ugly cry, I think it really does our heart well, it like washes our souls I feel like. We keep so so much inside that when it all comes out it comes out in pouring tears! <3

Flu- Me and my sister are doing good! I've been buying her baby more stuff than mine hehe! And I LOVE salt and vinegar chips and also that new limon flavor! I know it's so bad for you and I immediately feel so gross after eating them but I'm like hey life is too short to not eat them! 

We just got back home from babies r us. They have special parking spots if you're pregnant or you've a newborn which is so nice in this Florida heat. We looked at stroller travel systems (which is basically stroller and car seat) and pack and play and we found good ones I think. DH sent pics of them to his parents as in "wink, wink" baby presents!?? Hopefully they help out cause baby gear is so pricey. The ones we have with DS's broke and/or expired, and I seriously don't want to have a newborn in an expired car seat just in case. 

I managed to buy 3 pajamas, I'm still trying to hold out until we confirm its a girl on May 11th, but I just couldn't help snatching some outfits. $7 each only!?? We can't afford NOT to buy it!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Fern81

Omw salt& vinegar pringles or really spicy doritos mmmmm! You ladies make me want to cheat on my diet :)
Speaking about that, I had a little AF treat yesterday in the form of a slice of red velvet cheesecake. Yup; cheesecake with a thick red velvet cake layer on top, with cream cheese icing, served with a side dish of vanilla ice cream. Sooooooo good!!! 

Avalanche I think you asked how our S/Os feel about ttc? Mine talks about it now and then but mostly keeps his feelings to himself. He keeps saying yeah it would be nice to have a kid but also OK to not have one.... but actually HE was the one to convince me to do IVF (I was dead set against it!). And today I told him I'm not interested in FET or ttc anymore at all after this month (we'd already decided we're definitely done with ttc by my 35th birthday in November in any case) and he was very taken aback& tried to convince me that we should indeed keep trying and consider FET. (Good luck with that, dear!! Lol) So IDK. He is a mystery. 

JLM- I will first see if I have to do a hcg trigger, if so I won't start testing soon because boy my body takes forever to metabolize the trigger. But for NOW all I want to view is YOUR TESTS!!!


----------



## Fern81

Campn I love those outfits :) 

Mrsgreen tell us more about the unusual house? Sounds interesting! Hope one of the offers gets approved. Things will work out as it should hun. X also, glad to hear you had a fun day just to get your mind off the drag of fertility treatment for a while. You are a super strong lady! Xx


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G good luck with the offers!!! Hope the lenders will let you have the unusual one!!
Honestly that was one of the struggles we had last fall. If it was too unusual the mortgage broker would advise us against it as the lenders would say no. Here in Canada we are now almost to a point where lenders won't work with you unless you buy something traditional in the city or suburban area.
Since we wanted a hobby farm, we had to find ourselves an acreage where the listing didn't say "great potential for hobby farming" which was a feat of its own.
Keep us in the loop! I totally get the struggles!


----------



## claireybell

Awww camps those baby rompers are too cute, i love the middle one with the polja dot hearts <3 

I buyed a 6 pack of Tommee Tippee girly coloured Bottles yesterday incase bf doesnt work out due to school runs etc but im hoping bf works out for a good few months like Riley :) 

Ooh exciting stuff MrsG! When you say unusual work.. Hope offers get accepted hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Pacific just seen the 'chicken nugget' mmmm yummy cuteness hehe :)


----------



## wookie130

Campn- That little gray sleeper with the hearts is darling!!! <3 <3 <3 I hope it really IS a girl (although I know you sort of wanted another son), because there is nothing better than the shopping and clothes selection for little girls!!! I think little boy stuff has become exponentially cuter over the past several years, but it still doesn't hold a candle to all of the sweet little girly items. Even now that my daughter is 3, I still LOVE shopping for stuff for her...I mean, seriously, it's not nearly as fun dressing my son. This morning at church, she wore a little velvet floral frock with navy tights, a navy peacoat, and little cowgirl boots, and I French-braided her hair...she looked so beautiful!!! Ugh. I do love my son's summer clothes, though. Lots of really cute t-shirts and such.

Green- Good luck on the house thing! :happydance: Ugly crying. Sigh. I have done my fair share of that...most of which was during two distinct times in my life - my first marriage to a physically abusive drug addict (he's now deceased...he overdosed a few years ago), and the period of time where my current husband and I were experiencing recurrent miscarriages. Lots and lots of ugly crying...and I mean UGLY. :( But, sometimes it does help, and sometimes releasing that flood of emotions feels a hell of a lot more appropriate and natural than hanging onto it in silence. :hugs: Good luck on the Clomid. I truly feel (I know, really) that it's a wonder drug...without it, I'd STILL be ugly crying daily. I hope it works for you.

Keep- How cute are you, seriously? I will echo what the other ladies said about your guy. It sounds like his involvement with your children may prove detrimental in the long-run...daughters are highly sensitive to the relationship they share with their fathers. It will teach them a lot about how they want to be treated by men in the future.

Flu- I love salt and vinegar chips. Oh, who the hell am I kidding? I love all chips. ALL CHIPS. :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I know! Chicken nuggets already! Ha-ha, one more week and I'll kiss first tri good bye. It wasn't easy but at least the energy is returning and ms seems to be easing up. I can actually go hungry for about 10 minutes now. Ha-ha


----------



## Flueky88

I'm loving I'm not the only one that loves salt and vinegar chips. Most people think it's weird at the the ones I've met ;)

CB I'm thinking O will be Wednesday if it does its usual thing which is okay. I think I got a huge estrogen surge though. 

Janis the jalapeño ones are ultra yummy too :) are you testing tomorrow. I have an addiction to looking at hpt :rofl:

Greenie good luck on your offers :) I can't wait for your bfp this month!

Campn awesome deal, it's so hard to pass them up. I can't wait for your appt next week. Give you some peace of mind about gender :)

Pacific glad it's easing up, I know it's a blessing to be preggo but it's nice to not be miserable.


----------



## Avalanche

I love all the comments about salt and vinegar crisps. I demolished the bag :rofl:

Tested tonight, could not help myself :blush: pics in the link in my signature. 

Greenie good luck with the offers! When will you know by?


----------



## campn

I know me and Dobby have a passion for hot Cheetos! They make my nose run and my eyes water so bad I can only eat a handful at a time, but damn they're so addictive!


----------



## Avalanche

I looooove Cheetos! I grew up in the states so I adore American food.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay green! That is so exciting! So glad you found not one but two places you like!

Keeps adorable new pic btw!

Um um um my brain is crapping out... Ah.... What was I going to say to everyone... :(


----------



## pacificlove

Omg someone mentioned hot Cheetos! So far the only place I have been able to find those are at the gas station. I can't eat a whole lot, but those are delish! Lol


----------



## claireybell

What are Cheetos? They like warm cheesey nacho type things? With hot melted cheese on mmmm i love those


----------



## Avalanche

I need to move back to the states. Or maybe Canada. 

Clairey, they are super cheesy crisps with the texture of Nik Naks


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh they sound de-lish!!! I need some in my life ;)


----------



## campn

Here they are Claire! They're like corn puffs?? 

I love the British version of Lays, Walkers with roasted chicken, ketchup and cheese onion or so!?? They were sold in Egypt and they are so so good. There's also a chile lime flavor that I loved that isn't sold here in the states!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Here they are Claire! They're like corn puffs??
> 
> I love the British version of Lays, Walkers with roasted chicken, ketchup and cheese onion or so!?? They were sold in Egypt and they are so so good. There's also a chile lime flavor that I loved that isn't sold here in the states!

I just drooled a little


----------



## shaescott

Ooooo Cheetos. Those red ones are spicy, the normal cheetos are orange. They've got puffy airy ones and thin dense ones too...


----------



## shaescott

*J* I want line porn!!!!

If I missed it, someone please point me in the direction of J's lines (today's)!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn did you go to carter's? The ones in my area are having massive sales! Everything is $5-10


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae the last tests I remember seeing from j were post 11749 on page 1775 from last night


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Campn did you go to carter's? The ones in my area are having massive sales! Everything is $5-10

I went to babies r us to look at strollers and car seats but couldn't help but a few pajamas. I know carters is always sending me coupons!! I'm just trying to wait to confirm its a girl before I go shopping crazy. I don't wanna go through the pain of returning everything again :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww well you are better than me!

Remember when I broke the seal and bought the dad's lil bro onesie? I now have $100 worth of boys clothes in one of those ziploc vacuum storage things hahahah aha omg I will bust them out when I go home and show you all. I am bat crap crazy. Who knows if it'll be a boy or girl and OH YEAH I kind of gave to get pregnant first! I hide them in my "touch me and die" sentimental box SO isn't allowed into anymore after he made an insensitive comment about my old hpts


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Awww well you are better than me!
> 
> Remember when I broke the seal and bought the dad's lil bro onesie? I now have $100 worth of boys clothes in one of those ziploc vacuum storage things hahahah aha omg I will bust them out when I go home and show you all. I am bat crap crazy. Who knows if it'll be a boy or girl and OH YEAH I kind of gave to get pregnant first! I hide them in my "touch me and die" sentimental box SO isn't allowed into anymore after he made an insensitive comment about my old hpts

Awwww Dobby I'm sure you'll get to use them hun, I feel like once you have your heart so set on something like that it has to happen. I never returned the girl bedding I got when we thought DS was a girl and I've kept it all those years in the closet refusing to sell it or give it away, and who knows I may actually get to finally use it! 

Also I swear men speak out of their asses. Don't they know we could so easily deny them sex!??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- have you had them with lime juice?!? Yum!!! I haven't done it in years but I would put lime juice on them and eat them with a fork. Super good flavor and slightly less spicy! 

Flu- how you feeling about Ttc lately? I know you were getting frustrated awhile back. 
Pl- congrats on almost being done with 1st tri! Sooo amazing!! And a chicken nugget? Score! Haha 
I wish listing were more honest too. Like "awkward layout" or "great use of space" or "don't even bother is smells like rotten eggs" hahahaha 
J- where are today's test?!? And also, can you get a progression of Wally cheapies? Thanks! Haha 


So the house we LOVE has a garage down stairs and living is upstairs (stairs are outside off of a deck) which is great for us. We don't use the garage only for DHs tools and toys. Haha but also on the first level is an in-law quarts. Completely separate house basically. No access to the main house upstairs. BUT the old owner made a random room under the deck on the main house. So basically a random room next to the garage... Anyway! He did it wrong and now there is mold in there. We can get the house super cheap, and take care of it. As long as it can be repaired without touching the main house, which I doubt it will. We would just take the whole room out and re-do the deck. So it would be all new and no mold would be around.


----------



## campn

Here it is. I'm not sure I even still like it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

Green- Oh that lime juice hack sounds so good!! Even just squeezing a bit of lemon on them and letting them dry a bit then eating them would be so good! I heard people dip them in nacho cheese!?? 

The house sounds lovely! Does it have a pretty good future nursery since you're getting pregnant THIS month!?? ;) I hope they accept your offer and you get it for a very good price!


----------



## Janisdkh

Nope no tests today.. I think I will test in a few days :) Maybe I will pick up some tomorrow and just have fun with them LOL

My mom is coming tomorrow and I am scared.. How am I going to keep this from her for another week! 

Gahhhhh she was here yesterday and I almost caved :( 
Please tell me this wait will be worth it hah


----------



## Avalanche

Green the house sounds fantastic! I love reversed style living. Sounds like a place you guys can really make you're own too.


----------



## Avalanche

Campn that nursery set is so cute! 

Janis I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret! When was your last test?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn I missed something about this crib set. Do you have it and not like it anymore? I think it's beautiful! 
The master in this house is so large it'll be great for a newborn PLUS the rooms are close so our nursery will be right next door once she or he moves into their own room. 
Yes letting them dry would be good! They're so crunchy I love that the juice doesn't affect that 

Janis- when are you planning to tell anyone?

Avalanche-thanks!


----------



## campn

Janis- I always told my mom and dad same day as my BFP, but looking back I wish I waited as if I had miscarried it'd have broken their hearts for me. So YES it's worth the wait! 

Green- I ordered that set in 2012 when I was pregnant with DS cause our tech told us it's a girl! Of course a month later at our anatomy scan it was a BOY and it was too late to return the set so I kept it all this time. I never thought of reselling it or giving it as a gift, I'm way too selfish for that!  Although my sister did get so many of the pink clothes I had that she never returned back :nope:


----------



## Avalanche

Campn I was part of the September snugglers group with my last pregnancy and I look at your ticker now and think 'wow halfway! That's gone quick' Does it feel like it's gone quick for you? I can't imagine it now but then when I think if I get a BFP this month, January feels like agggges away!


----------



## Janisdkh

Avalanche said:


> Campn that nursery set is so cute!
> 
> Janis I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret! When was your last test?

Yesterday lol at 15dpo


----------



## Janisdkh

Camp, Green, Avalanche - 
I know I want to tell them so bad but considering Mothers day is just around the corner I want to wait then :) We plan to only let other family members know this time around maybe when we have our viability ultrasound.. Every time I am pregnant I tell the world and sometimes I lose the baby and have to tell the world of my loss and I really would hate to go through that again :(


----------



## campn

Avalanche- OMG hun I kept wondering where I know you from, I had no idea you had a loss at 11 weeks, I had excused myself from the Pregnancy Group during that time so I never knew. I'm so so sorry <3 I hope you get your forever rainbow baby so soon, a loss so close to the second trimester is so unexpected and hard. Big hug to you!


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies :(
My lines are lighter today on both tests....not amused...haven't I been there , done that AND bought the T shirts enough times to stop doing this??...:sadangel:
Gonna go eat everything i the house, gorge on grape soda, and marathon watch all the movies I rented while DS plays his new games ...
Hope you are all OK , I gotta catch up on everything tomoro...
<3


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I love the "needs some TLC" aka it's a tear down..
Any news if the offer is accepted?


----------



## JLM73

Didn't wanna leave you without the comparison pics will be 2 posts...
*Clearblues yesterday and today*


----------



## JLM73

*First Signals*
*I did 2 today FMU, and SMU (5 hour hold)


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs J, but it still looks strong to me. I feel like your cbs have super light lines for both control and test. Maybe just the way the pic is? Sending sticky thoughts!

Janis, I have no idea how you don't blab. I usually tell my mom, my SO, and three close friends because I need to share tests and talk about things. It does suck to have them go through the losses with me, but it also helps with the support. I showed my false lines to my friend, and she was excited when she needed to be and a support when she needed to be. It's just nice to be reminded that when that sticky time comes she will be there. She says it isn't taxing on her, but I know she feels bad for me.

Green, love it! Hope they take your offer and it's an easy fix. I know you mentioned it was a tough day re: ttc though, but doe s it have a nice nursery space? I will admit, that kills me. I bought this condo because if both twins lived I would have a room for each. One would be SO's office and they would share until they were school aged. And now I just have two empty rooms...

Avalanche I am getting ansty for your tests hehe.

I feel like I am missing people. Pregger pops out there, sending happy thoughts your way.

Oh and campn that is a cute bed set! Tbh as I have been out shopping for girls stuff for my next baby shower at work (I am becoming a pro at this hahah), I hate the girls section. I get so frustrated and annoyed and want to go back to shopping for boys. I was never a fan of pink for girls as a kid which is partly how I ended up a sociology major haha. But everything is like bright ass pastel color. Where my blacks, deep reds, silvers at?! Unamused hahaha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Don't judge me, monkey.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## campn

j- Your lines are so beautiful hun, its frustrating they're not darkening yet but MF must be the manliest man to get you preggo with pullout!!! daaang!!! I hope they get darker tomorrow since it'd be 48 hours.

Dobby- I couldn't agree more, the pink EVERYTHING really gets on my nerves, I don't even have that much pink in my closet, also I think the very gendered clothes steals away from their innocence. I like the newborn outfits to be neutral with like ducks and baby chicks. 

Dobby, I'm sure you'll fill those two rooms, you are the most fertile chicka on here! I'm not shocked that you're not preggo yet with SO constantly pulling out :growlmad:it takes most of us constant BD for days to get one decent sperm meet one decent egg!


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Don't judge me, monkey.

Dayum! You're so crazy but I'm not judging you one bit. Really you're like a crib away from a nursery.

MY KID smeared dog poop everywhere! Who am I to judge!? *runs away crying*


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> Hugs J, but it still looks strong to me. I feel like your cbs have super light lines for both control and test. Maybe just the way the pic is? Sending sticky thoughts!
> 
> Janis, I have no idea how you don't blab. I usually tell my mom, my SO, and three close friends because I need to share tests and talk about things. It does suck to have them go through the losses with me, but it also helps with the support. I showed my false lines to my friend, and she was excited when she needed to be and a support when she needed to be. It's just nice to be reminded that when that sticky time comes she will be there. She says it isn't taxing on her, but I know she feels bad for me.
> 
> Green, love it! Hope they take your offer and it's an easy fix. I know you mentioned it was a tough day re: ttc though, but doe s it have a nice nursery space? I will admit, that kills me. I bought this condo because if both twins lived I would have a room for each. One would be SO's office and they would share until they were school aged. And now I just have two empty rooms...
> 
> Avalanche I am getting ansty for your tests hehe.
> 
> I feel like I am missing people. Pregger pops out there, sending happy thoughts your way.
> 
> Oh and campn that is a cute bed set! Tbh as I have been out shopping for girls stuff for my next baby shower at work (I am becoming a pro at this hahah), I hate the girls section. I get so frustrated and annoyed and want to go back to shopping for boys. I was never a fan of pink for girls as a kid which is partly how I ended up a sociology major haha. But everything is like bright ass pastel color. Where my blacks, deep reds, silvers at?! Unamused hahaha.

Yep I feel the same way but I have friends (close ones) online that I shared with and you guys! If mothers day was not around the corner I would have told her already LOL I can never wait


----------



## Janisdkh

J- I hope hope hope for you.. Screw the lighting up lines.. Test again in a few days erm or daily, wtv <3 Thinking and hoping for you xo


----------



## campn

I pee my pants! WHO am I to judge!??? :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Janis love it lol. You said your kids know though? I can't remember. That 14 year gap will be great. You get the second mom relationship. So fun.

Campn lol! Thanks for making me laugh and the not judging. I really hope I fall soon. Our union negotiated a raise so that's an extra 2k coming my way. If I don't fall then I will use it on the backyard but if I do... Hello nursery money

I always love the woodland theme. Works both ways and Ermahgawd are they cute!!!! But this bubs I haven't conceived yet will have a lighthouse theme because I have two watercolor paintings of my lighthouse and engagement photos at the ocean from a coworker.


----------



## campn

Just get your mister mister to deposit enough man juice next cycle like every other day, or else, borrow J's ManFriend.

Maybe put away some of the money for "Operation, nursery!"?? Congrats on your bonus eeeekk!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao! Omg your mf jokes are killing me.

We will see. I am worried he will get skittish since he thought I was pregnant and then I got af. So I am not sure if I bring it up or just seduce him lol

I want this nursery bedding set. Campn I have zero restraint lol and the mini backyard area is annoying me haha. Mostly because all the condos are two story so I really want to get a pagoda thing with a top screen thing to block any view in case I just want to have a day where I leave the door open or curtains open on pant less saturday
https://www.buybuybaby.com/store/pr...ib-bedding-collection/212605?categoryId=32003


----------



## DobbyForever

I am honestly really excited. Between summer schools and this retroactive raise that's 12k (minus taxes and benefits of course) that will clear my furniture debt and leave a little for a home project. I just have so many. I need to dog proof one room, fix the back yard, save for a nursery... Ugh I hate being an adult and I will need a new car. The Prius with the two dogs and a car seat will not cut it


----------



## campn

Dobby- I LOVE the theme! My sister is doing that theme and I love it. If crazy you decide to buy it, look it up online, buybuybaby sells the same exact everything at a luxury price I've no idea why.


----------



## DobbyForever

I forgot, do you have a theme in mind?


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I am honestly really excited. Between summer schools and this retroactive raise that's 12k (minus taxes and benefits of course) that will clear my furniture debt and leave a little for a home project. I just have so many. I need to dog proof one room, fix the back yard, save for a nursery... Ugh I hate being an adult and I will need a new car. The Prius with the two dogs and a car seat will not cut it

I know right!? I wish I had an endless amount of money to do everything I want. We need a fence, need new dishwasher and fridge, need to put in new grass and above all of this we will have to go down to one car soon, so I really hope DH gets the promotion he deserves so at least we can afford to buy another car. I want a pilot with all those bells and whistles, I'm so short seeing out of my Jetta is HARD.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm still not so sure, but maybe like owls and woodland theme?? with DS it was a jungle theme... it was so cute.


----------



## shaescott

J- is there any way it could be one of those effects where it gets lighter? Tomorrow morning you should try testing with various levels of diluted urine. Like, pee in a cup, dip one, add some water, dip one, add more water, dip one, etc. It's worth a try? But no matter what happens you know that you definitely got pregnant this cycle. That's something, right? And from the pull-out method nonetheless!


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby, you aren't the only one a bit crazy, believe me if hubby hadn't stopped me we would have a full nursery, I wanted to buy cribs and bouncers and everything as well, this is all I have compared to what I would if hubby would let me, the knitted booties in the bottom corner I knitted and am currently in the process of knitting matching hats and jumpers... XD 


https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpskfyhz5zo.jpg


----------



## shaescott

Kitty- how cute! At least you're TTC though. Imagine how crazy I would look if I had all that stuff! I'm not TTC for another 5.5 years! I've browsed online soooo many times, for onesies and maternity clothes and cribs and room themes and bedding and every little thing... I already have a registry set up, and it's not exactly small. But at least I'm not actually buying them. That would be crossing the line a little bit I think. SO would freak out lol. If I was unbelievably rich, I would probably have a warehouse somewhere that I rented or owned where I kept all my baby stuff. It would be like an unassembled nursery... I would assemble it but then it would be harder to transport back to my log cabin mansion in the mountains when I finally got pregnant. On the other hand, if I was unbelievably rich, I wouldn't have to go to college or wait to have a baby or even work really... So I guess I wouldn't need the warehouse cuz I would just start having kids now. Ah well, it doesn't matter. I'll never be unbelievably rich. Unbelievably in debt from student loans, highly likely. Idk about all you Brits but here in the freedom country things are the opposite of free. Specifically university. 'MURICA. Land of the crippling student debt. Home of the insanely expensive healthcare. Yay! Have I mentioned I kinda want to move to England?


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Here they are Claire! They're like corn puffs??
> 
> I love the British version of Lays, Walkers with roasted chicken, ketchup and cheese onion or so!?? They were sold in Egypt and they are so so good. There's also a chile lime flavor that I loved that isn't sold here in the states!

OMG i love Walkers crisps! They do a Sensations variety aswell in the big bumper bags, roast chook with thyme, sweet chilli, sea salt & pepper, they used to do a roasted minted lamb which tasted just like the real thing.. Now im drooling aswell hahaaa


----------



## claireybell

Wow that was like 5 pages or so to try & read haha! 

Aww too many cute baby grows & rompers :) Im sure you will def get to use your baby boy collection Dobby they are adorable hun! 

Camps that bedroom crib girly set is beautiful, ibet as soon as the 20wk scan confirms girl you will be like 'yes we having this' hehe! Love dark Mahoghany wood, its so expensive to buy sets here in that that but they're simply lovely :hugs: 

Rileys room was a pine Cotbed, pastel mint green walls & his bed set, bumper & cot mobile etc was a Jungle circus theme, it was so cute :) Baby girl wont have her own room until a few months old as the house will still being done but when it is.. Im going to town on the lot lol! I hate too much Pink eurghh i like bright colours & yellows for girls but odd pink bits ok :) 

My friend gave me looooads of girl stuff in the week, breathable cot blankets the lot, so thats a few less bits to buy :thumbup: her mum also has a brand new crib & stand that was used 3 times with my friends lil girl so il be buying that from her at a cost of minimal £'s im excited haha! 

J, you 2nd clearblue test looks the same to me but the next day the test would poss be the same as it wouldnt havent dbl'd enough, lots sticky bean thoughts & big hugs :hugs: 

Janis, no probs with waiting to tell people hun, i think we do it to save heartache if the worse was to happen.. Then we dont have to tell everyone vis fb message or phone call which is reliving the pain again, i think thats why i waited so long but it really is a personal choice :) i did tell a couple close family, i get too excited haha! 

oh MrsG that house sounds awesome!! I hope your offer gets accepted, that be fab as i have everything crossed your gonna get preggers this cycle again!! Bring on dbl ovulation hehee x


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha, you should move here, it's good! Wages are lower and houses are twice as much, petrol is more expensive, the weather is crap 11 months of the year but the healthcare is free and we don't get natural disasters! XD and university is £27,000 ( I don't know how much it is in the U.S.?)


----------



## claireybell

Ive probs missed a few peeps im sorry, <3 to all ;)


----------



## claireybell

kittykat7210 said:


> Haha, you should move here, it's good! Wages are lower and houses are twice as much, petrol is more expensive, the weather is crap 11 months of the year but the healthcare is free and we don't get natural disasters! XD

Kitty this just made me laugh out loud in bed ha ha!! Gotta love the UK eh ?! :thumbup: crappy wage.. Yup im up there with that pffft!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Move to Scotland - houses are cheap (ish), food is cheap, clothes are cheap ($7 for one babygro? Yikes!) Petrol is expensive but not as bad as it used to be (like £1.05 for a litre, it was £1.25 a few years back for diesel) University is FREE. Healthcare is free! Prescriptions are yup, free. Eyetests, free, dental, heavily subsidised. Schooling free, 15 hours of daycare a week from 3yo, free. God bless the SNP. It does however snow in April. Although summer was a good one last year, it lasted a whole week...

And I'm pretty sure my Tesco sells Cheetos. Tesco are expensive though.


----------



## M&S+Bump

And somebody please talk me down. There is defo a line on my asda cheapie test (15miu) with smu. Nothing at all on 10miu IC fmu three hours ago. I don't know when it came up but less than 20 mins anyway. super, super faint, but I did one yesterday which was completely blank even after an hour, not a sniff of an evap. Why do I do this to myself??

PS - whoever said about the dog poop - Joe went through a stage of wiping HIS OWN poop on walls, towels etc. When he was old enough to know better too. Kids are gross!


----------



## Avalanche

Haha yep I'm Scottish and Scotland is amazing. I was so taken aback when I moved to England and had to pay for prescriptions :rofl:

Dobby your boys stuff is so cute! I'm always looking at boys stuff in shops. So so want a little boy. 

What's everyone up to today? It's a holiday here so I think we're off to a castle where they are having a pirate festival - I know, didn't make sense to me either :haha:

Going to POAS in a minute but I am having crazy cramps today on CD 20.


----------



## Avalanche

M&S+Bump said:


> And somebody please talk me down. There is defo a line on my asda cheapie test (15miu) with smu. Nothing at all on 10miu IC fmu three hours ago. I don't know when it came up but less than 20 mins anyway. super, super faint, but I did one yesterday which was completely blank even after an hour, not a sniff of an evap. Why do I do this to myself??
> 
> PS - whoever said about the dog poop - Joe went through a stage of wiping HIS OWN poop on walls, towels etc. When he was old enough to know better too. Kids are gross!

Ooo really? Pic? We can squint along with you :thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's camera shy. And to be honest, I'm now starting to doubt I saw anything at all - I'm really good at seeing the antibody strip!

I took it out the casing too so now it's going to develop an evap and reinforce my crazy... 

I know in my head that if I have to squint, there's nothing to see. But my head gets over-ruled quite a lot...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kittykat7210

If I had a little boy, this would be how it dressed daily, dapper little boy!!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpswgweeisy.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps0uhnkrau.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsbmtatpve.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps9zo7yfx6.jpg


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I feel a bit bipolar about ttc. One minute I want to wait about FS and the next I want to go to FS. I did research that I didn't need a referral to the local FS so I can go whenever I want. I really feel like ttc didn't really happen until later last year because it took awhile to O. Seeing my nephew Saturday reminded me that I wanted kids though :)

Campn love the crib set. It's gorgeous. Oh I like the woodland animal theme. SIL used it and I thought it was so cute.

J, don't give up yet. Like they said it dries darker over time. 

Dobby, at least you will be prepared. Also that's great news about the extra $$

Avalanche I do see lines on your tests. FX they darken.

M&S I see a super squinter there. Sometimes I wonder if the miu sensitivity they claim on some tests are true so it may be that the 10 miu aren't really that sensitive.

AFM, I'm kind of wondering if O was yesterday as CB suggested as my temp went up a good bit from yesterday. I guess time will tell.


----------



## campn

Only reason I'd want to stay in the US is the crazy amount of very cheap shopping and huge houses. I know getting those big houses in the UK is very expensive since you don't have as much land. We almost bought a 5 bedroom 3000 sqft house for $150,000 like 5 years ago but we ended up moving out of the state completely. That was when the housing marketing crashed though! 

M+S- I see something so so faint, but my very first BFP was so faint like that! Sending you baby dust!!

Flu- It looks like you did! Did you get a +opk!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish red light post OMG kit! I wanted a dapper boy but SO said no


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> Janis love it lol. You said your kids know though? I can't remember. That 14 year gap will be great. You get the second mom relationship. So fun.
> 
> Campn lol! Thanks for making me laugh and the not judging. I really hope I fall soon. Our union negotiated a raise so that's an extra 2k coming my way. If I don't fall then I will use it on the backyard but if I do... Hello nursery money
> 
> I always love the woodland theme. Works both ways and Ermahgawd are they cute!!!! But this bubs I haven't conceived yet will have a lighthouse theme because I have two watercolor paintings of my lighthouse and engagement photos at the ocean from a coworker.

Yep they know :) We told them but not to get 100% excited .. When I lost my baby in 2013 they all cried and were heart broken.. This time around we told them that things can happen and yes there is a baby there trying to grow but we are not sure if the baby will make it.. They understood. 
My 14 yo is really excited :) She loves babies..


----------



## TexasRider

Wow yall are busy today lol. I like living in Texas and our cost of living is fairly low but our wages aren't super high either. Of course that is due to the profession I am in. Hubby is a mechanic and gets paid by the job so it just depends on what he has going on as to how much he makes.

Flueky I think you did O! Fingers crossed for sustained temp rise.

Dobs- sorry about your SO... Hopefully he will continue with Bd and not pull out. It can happen!

Afm- I think I may O today... I still have some watery/ewcm this morning but not as much as yesterday. Hubs didn't want to bd last night so we will get another one in tonight and pray for a temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## Janisdkh

M&S i think I might see something :D Very very light though I dunno.. Maybe I have line eye :/ Hoping for you xo


----------



## Janisdkh

Kitty- Omg those lil boy outfits are too dang cute gahhhh


----------



## Janisdkh

Lady J- You testing today? I hope to see something :D Maybe try not drinking after 8pm, sleep all night and use the concentrated FMU?


----------



## campn

I'll try to find a picture but I always dressed up my DS in outfits like that during Christmas and so. It was so so adorable! I love grown up men clothes on baby boys!


----------



## campn

Here I found a couple!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

Hi everyone &#128522;

I have been reading along for a little while and thought I would introduce myself!

My DH and I have been using the pull out method for 13 years and has been very effective for us, we have three children and I had an early miscarriage between the last two, each pregnancy was planned, and luckily happened quite quick for us.

Hubby and I did do it a few times last mth, a couple of times after we had a couple of drinks &#128521; But he pulled out, or we would finish each other off a different way &#128521; TMI sorry lol
Well I am never good at keeping track of my period, but I know I had started on the 30th of March as that is when I had to go to the dentist, and typical AF shows up right before my appointment lol

I am almost a week late now, and even when I was a day late last week I just 'knew' something was up.

My husband was done with kids after we had our youngest, due to getting on in age, etc
He keeps saying you can't be pregnant I pulled out etc etc, and kept saying we can't have another one we would have to get a bigger car etc

We also live in an RV, a big one, but it would be a squeeze if we add another and more stuff, but I think it's doable with some rearranging etc
( we don't plan on buying a house just yet, as we are traveling and enjoying life, also saving so we can put a good chunk down on a house/land etc)

I took a cheapie test I got from the store on Friday but was a BFN, but could of been too early or a defective test?!

I have had very little symptoms, been a little queezy, and my boobs are a little darker and fuller, but I never really get too many symptoms in my pregnancies.

I am trying to hold off testing until tomorrow or Wednesday, will get DH to pick up some tests then and see how it goes!!

If am pregnant DH will come around to the idea of having a fourth, but I know he will book himself in for the chop before I give birth lol

Thanks if you have gotten this far, I have enjoyed reading along with you ladies &#128512;


----------



## JLM73

Thx for the ideas, but lines today same very faint- def lighter than the 19dpo/20dpo :(

*Shae* I know about the hook effect, but usually that is 6 wks and up, and ladies already got their nice dark bfps on frer by then- I have had nothing but a faint at most on a frer, and can't see anything on yesterdays or todays. At most I would be 5wks 2 days, so early for hook effect- especially considering I never got a blaring :bfp:
Also, I did a CBweeks yesterday on strict 5 hour hold- urine SUPER concentrated, and it said Not Pregnant :cry:
So even if it were a weird early hook effect, the CB with week would have read a bfp of 2-3 or 3+ wks, and it gave me a :bfn: and I am 9 days late for AF, cervix stil high, closed, and med to firm texture, creamy cm


----------



## JLM73




----------



## JLM73

:hi: Welcome aboard *Mum2*
Exciting! Can't wait for your tests, and yes, he will come around hehe.
What a lovely life traveling about in an RV- a bit Gypsy-esque <3


----------



## campn

Mum- Maybe you're still too early, test again in a few days first thing when you wake up and see?? 

J- I'm so sorry hun <3 the lines at 19 DPO were very clear so I'm pretty sure you have a bean there, just so sadly doesn't seem to be continuing well.


----------



## Fern81

Awwwwwwggrrrrr J I really thought this was it for you. That 19dpo? pic was so very visible. :(

Hi there Mum2! Hoping you get the best outcome for your situation. I loved reading your background story; it sounds like a life I would love!

Campn how is the ms today?

MrsGreen that sounds like a LOVELY house. You can even rent out the bottom section for some extra cash, ca-ching! And only one section of the house to fix up; bonus. We are slowly busy fixing up every single room in our house AND in my office outside :wacko:.

Flueky - I've been peeking at your chart; was that maybe O yesterday?

Pacific - when are you reuniting with your husband again?

AFM - nothing much to report. Started gonal F today so 2 injections each evening. Gonal f is a more painful injection but it has to be kept in the fridge so the cold makes it burn a bit. I also started estrofem this morning. Not really feeling any side effects or anything yet. I still went for a nice long run this morning (why not, while I still can :) )


----------



## Janisdkh

:'( :'( :'(

Remember when I said my 15 dpo test is lighter then my 14dpo test? Well today at 17dpo my dang line is as light as my 11dpo test.. So faint :'( Im so sad right now and my husband sucks with comforting me. Anyone else have this issue happen and baby be ok? I am not bleeding or anything. I am still with nausea, sore boobs etc.. 
Ill post picts when I can, the only shitty thing is the test will darken some.. but 3-5 mins reading it , it was very faint. I have one more which i am taking tomorrow but that test was behind the one (in the store) that i just used.. Granted I never tested at this time before but still :'( FFS so upset


----------



## wookie130

Janis- I'd encourage you to get some qualitative betas taken, 48 hours apart. :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Janis wss ^^^^ and sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Camps- ohhhh love ur girls bedding - AND OMFG WHAT?! they told u DS was a girl?!! At how many weeks was this?!! That must have been so hard to get ur head around! He is gorgeous love the photo of him in his little grandad hat, chilling out in his grandpa chair - I feel he just needs a newspaper and some slippers lol he's gorgeous!!!

JANIS!!! - please don't freak!!! The exact same thing happened to me I even started a thred about it - I totally freaked, was crying for days was agonising wait over HCG blood numbers but here we are- 16 weeks today I'll find my pics and also the link to my post xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ting-lighter-16dpo-please-help-so-scared.html
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I dont know how clearly u can see but my 16 / 17 tests started getting lighter - I seriously freaked It was awful, then had to have HCG and scan, HCG doubling but nothing on scan, and they said with levels so high they should see SOMETHING?! (We saw no sac , yolk or anything) just an empty womb, they said I was probably ectopic as you should see something by 1500-2000hcg, well I was 7000+ before we saw anything I must have been super early with high hormones? Anyway - back to
Topic lol, I drove myself mad so please don't look too much into the colour of tests xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

As for baby clothes- oh god you've got me started now!! Can I spam the thread a min with adorable clothes (B&B doesn't let me add multiple photos to my posts so im afraid it's 1 at a time!) 

This is the stuff I love - all the Spainish baby bits for boys and girls, love the bonnets and little dresses on girls x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Shoes! Omg so in love!! My girls have so much of the little patent shoes etc - i can't bare to part with it all so now I'm just a hoarder lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Janisdkh

Thank you so much everyone!
Thanks Keeps <3 I HOPE things are ok..
I looked back at my test and its darker.. It's not even dry yet and no pee color is forming.. It is not as dark as my 15dpo or 14dpo but it is darker then it was when I 1st took it.. Also the line did not appear right away? Usually I can see a faint line forming and this test it took forever.. I HOPE that is a clue that this test needed more time to form.
I am so sick with nausea.. I just wanna puke but never puke :( I will take a test with FMU in the morning and call my doctor. Thanks ladies <3

When I show you the picture you might not be worried for me as the test is darker now but imagine my fear of no line forming, then a faint line I could barely see , and hubby could barely see at 5 mins even 10 mins it was so light and now much darker .. I bet by the time I take a picture it will be the same shade as my 15dpo or 14dpo but being 17dpo you would think it's darker no? That's three days just about and regardless of morning fmu or not it shoulda been a tad darker I think....


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And here's my monkeys in their little traditional bloomer sets with knee high socks x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Janisdkh

Told my mom, I know I said I would wait till mothers day but considering I might lose this one, I told her for the support.. I need her support.. She said she will keep it to herself ,not tell dad and if by mothers day all seems ok she can still open up her gift next to my dad with a surprise preggy gift inside.. Hoping this is what will happen.. I needed her and I bawled when I showed her the tests and explained... Now that the test is darker I kinda wish I said shit LOL!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww janis - I think it's always good to have someone close to you for support and who you can share all ur feelings with  I have everything crossed for u , did u post a pic of ur test? Not sure if I missed it or if u hadn't posted x


----------



## shaescott

J- damn it! It was such a nice line a few days ago! I'm so sorry... Do you think you need to take progesterone or something? Baby aspirin maybe?


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry ladies for getting lighter tests.. :hugs:

Fern: hubby usually comes home Saturday evening and leaves Monday evening. However this week he's got some meetings in the mainland so he's flying ho e each night. Turns out the water plane and staying a night in a hotel costs the same. 

Gorgeous sunny weather outside, been working outside and found a secret egg hiding spot that my chickens were creating. 9 eggs strong!

Hubby cleanded the dishwasher sump and filter today. I asked him to do it as the video instructions already made me gag. At one point I went into the kitchen to ask how nasty it was "pretty nasty" so I said "gross to think that our dishes probably got sprayed with that nasty sitting .." And on I went with the gagging... At least hubby got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Janisdkh said:


> Thank you so much everyone!
> Thanks Keeps <3 I HOPE things are ok..
> I looked back at my test and its darker.. It's not even dry yet and no pee color is forming.. It is not as dark as my 15dpo or 14dpo but it is darker then it was when I 1st took it.. Also the line did not appear right away? Usually I can see a faint line forming and this test it took forever.. I HOPE that is a clue that this test needed more time to form.
> I am so sick with nausea.. I just wanna puke but never puke :( I will take a test with FMU in the morning and call my doctor. Thanks ladies <3
> 
> When I show you the picture you might not be worried for me as the test is darker now but imagine my fear of no line forming, then a faint line I could barely see , and hubby could barely see at 5 mins even 10 mins it was so light and now much darker .. I bet by the time I take a picture it will be the same shade as my 15dpo or 14dpo but being 17dpo you would think it's darker no? That's three days just about and regardless of morning fmu or not it shoulda been a tad darker I think....

Sorry janis some how I missed this post!!
Ahhh- yes this would happen a lot with my FRER not sure what tests ur using?? But sometimes Id find they took a full 2 hours or so to reach they're full line potential lol- of course! I would have totaly freaked if I saw no line then a slow developer! I completely feel ur pain early pregnancy is so scary and can be a right rollercoaster everything is so uncertain and unknown- and it can make u feel so out of control x I hope ur holding up ok HUGE a hugs to you xxx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

PL- aw bless you! Not long til fingers crossed ur past the gagging stage! Just seen ur past 12w now comgrats! Hopefully it will start to ease off now xx


----------



## Janisdkh

I think I might be ok.. I think this test was just a slow grower LOL Only because the test darkened and I am reading it and took this picture 2hr30 mins after I pee'd on it...
Imagine though at dye run there was no faint line at all, and 3-5 mins after taking it there was barely any line what so ever, so faint close to a negative, and even 10 mins there was barely a line. I was so scared.. I wish i got a picture of it :'( as time passed the line just got darker but it took a hella of a long time!!! I am so mad at this test

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/17dpo1_zpsxla7vsju.jpg

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/17dpo_zpstagqbhet.jpg

it looks similar to my wet 14-15dpo test

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/BFP14dpo_zpshvcgmka6.jpg


----------



## M&S+Bump

:hugs: Janis. Pictures look ok to me :) Still very pink. You might just have been better hydrated today! 

I caved and bought frer today :blush: after swearing I wouldn't do it again because I HATE them. And right enough, that same pink indent as last month grrrr. Frer suck. 

Keeps - your girls are so gorgeous. I love frilly dresses on little girls (thankfully so does Ella) and granpa clothes on little boys. Strange, because it looks really bizarre next to what I choose to wear myself :haha: Ella's all done up like a gypsy princess and I'm in black leggings and knee high doc marten's with my shaved head and big ears, no make up on... At least when the boys were little we all had baggy jeans and combats and black t-shirts :haha: before they started demanding (and refusing to wear anything but, my heart breaks) spiderman suits (ok), matching tracksuits (so not ok) and football strips (even worse!!)

Mmm... avocado. Food of the gods.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Flueky88

Oh goodness you ladies always seem chatty when I'm busy :rofl:

J :hugs: I'm sorry about lighter test :(

Janis I'm sorry it scared you with the test getting lighter

Fern, I didn't get positive opk but maybe I missed my surge. Just have to wait and see. Yes when medication is cold it does hurt a bit. I can't believe it's almost time for you to get your bfp :)

Campn DS is adorable. I love the dressed up look.

Keeps your daughters are so beautiful :) you must be one proud momma.

Pacific a hotel and a water plane cost the same?! I'm glad DH cleaned the dishwasher for you :)

My brain is fried now. Been a long day. Was worried because there was a shooting near FIL property but it wasn't at their place. Also MIL having surgery today. Work driving me insane. I'm curious to see what my temp does tomorrow


----------



## campn

Loaded potato soup anyone!??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flueky88

Campn Oh yummy, DH cooked soup beans, greens, and corn bread yesterday so we are having left overs tonight.


----------



## Avalanche

Ladies I'm shaking, I think I just got my BFP on an FRER....!

OH has reacted badly though. He can't see any line and is convinced I'm not pregnant so we just had an argument.


----------



## Flueky88

I see it Avalanche!!! Men are a bit silly thinking the line has to be as dark as control line or something crazy like that. Ugh, anyways, I hope he gets better


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* I did progest 2 cycles and both were chems :(
I have high post O temps, they would be low or I would spot if progest was an issue...
Also I have been on Baby Aspirin daily for months- due to some high b/p here and there. And I have been on Super B Complex a year now, and have been on Prenatals daily since 2006 ( before surrogacies).
:shrug:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Avalanche!!! Just snooped threw your testing thread and seen ur bfp!!! Yes!!! Congrats!!! X


----------



## pacificlove

Did I miss the pic avalanche?

Campn, that potato soup looks amazing! Can you share the recipe? ;) if it dh wasn't insisting on a date night I'd make it tonight :haha:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

M&S - thank you - they're my world  
Ella? I LOVE the name!! Im 99% sure if it's a girl I shall be calling her Ella x 
Aww haha ur post made my laugh re: skin heads and spider man suits! Omg I bet it feels good to have short hair / no hair! I get so envious of men who can just quickly wash and dry their hair, when us women have to do treatments/blow dries, up-keep with roots etc - im exhausted thinking about it lol 

FluEKS- sounds like you've had a draining day :-( if u did ov earlier than expected did u manage to get any BD in? Either way I hope soon you get that BFP im still super optimistic for the next few cycles if not this one for you x

CAMPS - mm looks delicious! I done a 'Monday' roast todsy, it felt odd! Are u suffering any heartburn yet? Im getting it super bad in the evening and I don't eat around that time cos it makes me sick? So wondering if empty tummy = worse heartburn? When is ur sister due? So glad to hear she's doing well! How exciting x


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* I can see the faint line on your frer!
I too have grown to HATE frer- even with nice lines on my 19/20 dpo walmart 88 centers, frer6ds had a line like yours above :growlmad: 
ANNND after calling FRER's customer service line and being told they REFUSE to publicly state the current miu of ANY of their FRER products- I was PISSED!:brat:
Seriously??!! Do you ppl know how many 100's of dollars I have spent on your damn tests in the last year?!?!? WTF?? :saywhat: 
I TRULY think they have upped the threshhold. I mean if it was the 12.5 they stated on the last consumer report, then WHY would so many ladies have SUCH light lines now, and even be getting DARKER lines on the other brands compared to FRER??
It's BS


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Erm SHAE - ive been slowly working my way back through pages and saw what u said about my new piccy! Thank u! That was too cute x I had been changing my 'profile pic' to recent scan photos etc and wondering why I always still a flower, to realise it's ur avatar pic u change! 1 year on and the pennies dropped- we have a new pic lol! I was going to ask u before re: ttc if money wasn't an option would you start now? But ur previous post answered my Q already, I think ur very sensible, and it's the making of a good mum to put ur wants/needs aside and do what's best for a bambino - your already doing this before ur even pregnant so im sure you'll be a fantastic little Mumma when the times right x


----------



## Avalanche

pacificlove said:


> Did I miss the pic avalanche?
> 
> Campn, that potato soup looks amazing! Can you share the recipe? ;) if it dh wasn't insisting on a date night I'd make it tonight :haha:

It's here Hun https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ycle-ttc-after-mc-april-may.html#post37247932


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Avalanche has a test link in her siggy- took me a min as well hehe
here's the direct to page 3 where the frer bfp is:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tests-1st-cycle-ttc-after-mc-april-may-3.html

*Avalanche* I seeeeee it! :dance: CONGRATS!!


----------



## Avalanche

Flueky88 said:


> I see it Avalanche!!! Men are a bit silly thinking the line has to be as dark as control line or something crazy like that. Ugh, anyways, I hope he gets better

Yeah exactly that! He and I were raising our voices at each other which we rarely do. He said if I haven't missed AF yet then I'm wasting tests, and I'm just imagining lines because I want to be pregnant. He says until I have a test where the test line looks like the control line then I'm not pregnant. I think TTC after MC is hard for him. He was so excited earlier going out to buy FRER for me and yesterday buying me the foods I usually crave when pregnant


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks ladies :hugs: seriously don't know what I would do if I didn't have other TTC ladies to speak to xx


----------



## Avalanche

JLM73 said:


> *Pacific* Avalanche has a test link in her siggy- took me a min as well hehe
> here's the direct to page 3 where the frer bfp is:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tests-1st-cycle-ttc-after-mc-april-may-3.html
> 
> *Avalanche* I seeeeee it! :dance: CONGRATS!!

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## campn

Flu- I love soups and stews with bread! I could eat them everyday!

Pacific- https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/loaded-potato-soup/0a2b9654-d0e5-4fee-9ce6-fad521e6041a here it is! It was so so yummy I'm honestly so impressed. 

Avalanche- You are one preggo girl hun! So happy for you!!! 

J- I'm certain your progesterone is perfect, cause like you said your temps stay so nice and high but it could really be an egg quality thing. Sadly our eggs don't do as great as men sperm do. I noticed my egg quality has decreased a lot since DS and I'm 28!


----------



## Flueky88

You're welcome Avalanche :) 

Keeps, I agree with Shae, I love your avatar :) oh I got 2 sessions in yesterday and one Friday. So if I did O I'm good. Opk negative today. I have pap tomorrow so no BD today. I will do opk tomorrow too just in case.

J, yeah I think you are on to something about FRER. They would lose tons of money if the raised the threshold.


----------



## campn

Avalanche- My DH said oh there's nothing there, but maybe just test again two weeks and see. Who tests in two weeks to make sure!? I told him whatever he was smoking I wanted some :p


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congrats Avalanche, that's a pretty clear bfp and I see the lines on all the other tests you posted too!

Mmm, soup. Looks yummy. I had salmon and spicy noodles and am paying for it - have spent the last few days hunting the shops for heartburn meds, apparently there's some kind of supply problem and ranitidine (Zantac) is almost impossible to find, and omeprazole is just too damn expensive to buy otc. DH's doctor hands them out like sweeties so I need to get him to go get a script.. I rarely get heartburn but when it comes it won't go away.

Keeps - yes, Elisabeth gets called Ella for short. I loved Ella and Beth and Joe decided the baby was called Lisa so we mashed it all together so she can pick whatever she wants later on. So far she calls herself Elibabub, although we pushed her too far last week asking over and over because it was so cute and she got frustrated. Elibabub. ElibaBUB. Lizzie!! Name Lizzie!! :rofl: the boys call her Elis, and she's also known as 'wee Betty' and Thin Lizzy :D

I do have some hair, but only a strip down the middle (and about a month's worth of regrowth at the sides, need to get to the barber's) so after a wash it just gets tied up in a bun on top of my head. To be fair, it spends most of its time in a bun on top of my head regardless of whether it's wet or dry. Wee Joe's friends are used to it now but there were a few whispers of 'is that your MUM?' whenever anyone new came to the house :haha: We live in quite a well to do estate so the neighbours are all very adulty adults with proper careers and things. Then there's us with kids running riot and cars parked on the front lawn, and playing at shops for a living, bringing down the tone of the neighbourhood :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Avalanche! BFP! Since it's still light you should wait a few days and take a digi. Maybe test with regular ones for the next few days to make sure it'll show up on the digi? Anyway, I'm gonna edit your pic in a minute haha!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Avalanche said:


> Flueky88 said:
> 
> 
> I see it Avalanche!!! Men are a bit silly thinking the line has to be as dark as control line or something crazy like that. Ugh, anyways, I hope he gets better
> 
> Yeah exactly that! He and I were raising our voices at each other which we rarely do. He said if I haven't missed AF yet then I'm wasting tests, and I'm just imagining lines because I want to be pregnant. He says until I have a test where the test line looks like the control line then I'm not pregnant. I think TTC after MC is hard for him. He was so excited earlier going out to buy FRER for me and yesterday buying me the foods I usually crave when pregnantClick to expand...

Men are silly :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Keeps- thanks for the kind words <3


----------



## Avalanche

Thanks ladies!

Campn that made me laugh so much :rofl:

Shae, edit away! I don't know the first thing about it lol


----------



## shaescott




----------



## Avalanche

shaescott said:


> View attachment 943294

Oh wow I can Deffo see that! Amazing thank you so much for doing that for me :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Avalanche- it's my pleasure! It's kinda my thing. I'm the thread tweaker. I think J is the labeler?


----------



## campn

Keeps- Your girls picture is just gorgeous! Oh my I wish I made blonde babies cause they just look like they're made out of gold!! I'm pretty sure they take after your gorgeous looks! 

My heart burn is alright, some days I can't sleep because of it, some days it never hits me at all. I take Tums for it, they're chalky like chewable tablets and they taste gross, but I've noticed that chewing a gum makes your heartburn go away so try that next time!


----------



## Janisdkh

I will catch up in chat soon but here's the test dried to compare it to the other tests.. It is lighter and when I put it next to my 13dpo test it looks just like it.. 
Usually you start losing hcg when you start to bleed I think but I am not bleeding :/
Possible im still ok, I have another test to use tomorrow and its the same lot as the 17. it will be FMU and if its lighter by a lot then that 17dpo test then shit wtf 



https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/17dpr%20dried_zpsdb0u9lh9.jpg


----------



## JLM73

shaescott said:


> Avalanche- it's my pleasure! It's kinda my thing. I'm the thread tweaker. I think J is the labeler?

:haha: Yup hehe
*Shae* works magic with tweaks <3


----------



## JLM73

ok :-k 
TRULY losing my mind over these lines lol. They are 88 centers so not feeling bad using multiple, or at least each FMU
Now that today's has dried, it looks darker, and closer to the previous ones.
I have them lined up below. I left out the 20dpo?-1 ( fmu) as it was heavily urine stained- and when I did the "water" trick to clean it, it was so light I couldn't even get it on camera :(
Not sure WTH is going on in there, but at least with today's I can see the line is about the same strength...

*Shae* I tested daily with fmu since like 11/12dpo so there's no way I missed any dark lines that are now getting lighter ( hook effect) BUT I did go ahead and do a 5 hr hold and use 2 more First Signals to try the diluting your urine trick to counter the hook effect- just because:shrug:
So far they are both still wet and I can't see the watered down one much at all, and the 100% strength one looks the same as my other from this am below...Will update the pic when they dry.


----------



## Janisdkh

J- Line looks really good today.. Awesome! So excited for you and I can see why you are going a lil wonky  So confusing. Big hugs to you


----------



## Janisdkh

Avalanche your test looks fab :D The edits too! Awesome :D xxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Avalanche def bfp!!!! Exciting for you!!!! Yeah men are silly maybe a digital would help? Like the week's estimator or a gold digital 

J I like today's line for you

Having trouble catching up so zZzZz


----------



## JLM73

*Dobster*thx and WAKE UPPPP!!:brat::haha:
:blush: I just wanted to ask what the diff was between digi weeks and digi Gold as I haven't see the Gold here:shrug:


----------



## campn

J- That line looks decent hun!! I think you're fine! The digi gold "yes+" or "no-" I find it pretty mean :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah and the gold is first response. I just love them both for early detection.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think I was pregnant though. Been googling the weird tissue I passed and my period after I passed it glistened with this watery fluid. I also noticed tons of watery cm while I was spotting. Seems pretty consistent with early loss. Idk. Anyway. Mainly emailed my gyn about the spotting so we will see what she says


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- I bet you were... I'm sorry :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty hugs. It could also have been lining that didn't break down properly according to Dr. Google lol we will see


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:hugs: I think you were as well....Sorry, I know that doesn't make it any easier.

Below are ALL my 22dpo?? tests, with the tests from the prev progress pic.
The last 3 are all from today-
22-1 is FMU
22-100 and 22-50 is testing the hook effect, so basically 22-100 is 100% concentrated urine ( 5 hr hold) and 22-50 is 50% urine, 50% water, which IF lines are getting lighter due to very high hcg, the watering down would allow the test to show darker lines
(*Hook effect is based on the theory that from 6 wks+-some say 9wks+, the hcg levels become so high that standard OTC hpts will begin to have lighter lines. This is due to the fact that all tests have both a minimum and a maximum threshold, and hcg much higher than the upper threshold causes the test to work improperly= lighter lines. Diluting the urine with water, often counters this -showing darker lines)


----------



## campn

Dobby- I really think/hope it's not a cp. I remember your blood test was less than 1? My last cycle before my BFP sounds awfully just like this cycle of yours now. I'm not sure what it really is though, you could have had a fertilized egg that didn't implant at all. I think that was happened to me honestly. 

Just makes you think right!?? They say most of the fertilized eggs we get never implant! Survival of the fittest is a biatch!


----------



## DobbyForever

I wish your betas were not $140 :(. Hugs


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Janis- that is literally exactly the same as what happened to me- got to 16/17dpo and got lihghter tests, so im sending positive vibes for u and ur bean that you'll be both ok x will u get betas done? Hope ur ok xx 

FLUeky- yay so glad u got that BD in! I know u have long cycles- and keep seeing soy mentioned on here, can that make u ov earlier? If it does do u currently take it? X 

Greeny- sorry have been catching up on pages! Yay so happy for a more successful house hunting!! How exciting! Something lovely and positive to focus on, then im sure the rest will follow x x 

Camps- aww haha thank u! They're my beauties but my eldest is literally the clone of mother-in-law, 9 months I carried her for, 36 hours i laboured, and I literally gave birth to my MIL! You would think she was her daughter!! And my youngest is the double of her dad! X can I ask what ur DS's name is? He's so sweet x

Dobs- you poor thing, all this not knowing must drive u cray cray!!why aren't these doctors giving u answers?? And why do we always seem to have to turn to doctor Google and suggest possibilities whilst docs twiddle their thumbs? (This is always my experience anyway) :hugs:

JLM- i think you've been called it before but u are Deffo the little made scientist of the group lol, ur tests confuse me- I see lines, but they don't seem to get darker? If things don't progress this cycle are u still working on a donor for next? How's ur mum been treating you?! Hope she's realised what a load of sh*t she put you threw after seeing the real loony tune have an episode outside the court rooms! X 

AFM - been up since 2.30am (it's now 06.14am) can't sleep! Probably too excited for my gender scan today! Last guesses girls? - it's at 5pm UK time and obvs my lovely TTC Ladies will be first to know!! Wish me luck for an un-shy baby... GIRL? X please x


----------



## Flueky88

M&S I have no ideal why but one of our neighbors makes her kids come in if me or DH is out. Even if it's walking to our cars. She is scared of us for some reason. Her husband waves to us so I dunno what her problem is. 

Campn, oh I'm sorry about the heartburn. It sucks I've only got it as a side effect from doxycycline but it was terrible. 20 weeks today!!

Keeps, I'm a bit scared to take soy. I like vitex because it's adaptogenic so it regulates my hormones. I cannot take soy and vitex together. I have been a bit suspicious og PCOS and soy is no no for that I'm pretty sure. I guess I'm afraid of messing things up. 

Dobby I'm not sure what happened :hugs: but it was awfully sad that it drug out like that.

J hmmm, curious to see what today's test will hold.


AFM temp back down today so no O Sunday. I'm taking a opk kit with me so I can test this afternoon. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## claireybell

Hey girlies

I'l have to read back some pages & check in laters, yesterday & this morning has been busy. 

Just a lil sneaky peak as i had the 27-28wk scan this morning.. & all girl still lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2xi4vua8.jpeg


----------



## Flueky88

Beautiful baby girl CB :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Clairey what a beautiful lil baby <3 Gahhhh so sweet


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok I was able to get pictures of the test during the slow process this time.. This same thing happened yesterday.. This morning I used FMU 7 hour hold!!!! 
With all the tests I have taken this time around the last two gave me grief 17 and 18 :/ I am thinking the test has a dye issue :/ because it is from a different lot then the others.. I am going to call my doctor after breakfast and make an appointment.

*Here is my test 3-5 mins after adding pee to it...*

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/18dpo/18dpo%20right%20after%20taking_zpspdlwf0ld.jpg

*Here it is again next to 15dpo , 17dpo tests 3-5 mins after adding pee to it*

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/18dpo/18dpo%20right%20after%20taking%20it%20all%20three_zpsne5ogoni.jpg

*30 minutes after adding pee to it*

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/18dpo/18dpo%2030%20mins%20after%20taking%20it_zps8ye5xliq.jpg

*and 1 HOUR! WTF???? Slow ass test..*. And later when it is completely dried it will be lighter like yesterdays test. 

https://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o286/Janisdkh/BabyNumber5/Tests/18dpo/18dpo%201hour%20after%20taking%20it_zpsebq6gj0r.jpg


----------



## TexasRider

I agree Janis- call you dr at least maybe you can get some betas done and see what's going on. I can't offer any advice about the tests though. I never personally tested for progression with my only pregnacy. I only tested 2 times. 1 time the night AF was due and it was positive right away and then again the next morning since my husband wanted me to "make sure". My test was super positive and the test line was basically as dark as the control. No way it wasn't positive lol 

Afm- Im hoping that this temp dip is a temp dip before O. Fingers crossed I get a nice high spike tomorrow...

Dobs- im so sorry you're having a confusing AF. I agree if your dr tries to brush it off maybe find another dr? Just seems really odd. 

J- sorry about your vanishing lines... Fingers crossed things turn around for you soon and you get a nice sticky bean. 

Fluek- sorry about the temp drop. I hope you O soon. It's almost more nerve wracking waiting for O than for AF. At least after O you know you have a shot. Before O you're like okay am I going to O or not? I can't Get pregnant if I dont O. Or at least that's how I think lol


----------



## campn

Keep- His name is Benjamin! What are your girls names!? Do you have a name for this baby!?? Good luck at your scan today!! <3

Claire- Awwww bless! She's so gorgeous! Does she look like Riley you think!?? I really hope this one looks like my son did, but I want her to be a little fatter and with more hair than he had.

Flu- Booo come on eggy! Descend already! Mommy and daddy are waiting! ;) 

Janis- I'd start testing with another brand hun!


----------



## DobbyForever

I had two doctors brush it off :( =\. I miss my old gyn.

Janis agreed about asking fur betas. I know progression was shit for me on my dollar tree tests so it could be the brand.

cb How cute is she?!

I only got through one page and now I have to drive to work


----------



## claireybell

Well, this pic she just looks like a random baby :rofl: cant see a resemblence of Riley at all so we shall see, Riley looks alot like me & did when he was born.. They say that about boys & girls more like Daddy so maybe she looks like a squidgy mini version of her dad hahaa!! Your son is a beaut Camps, she will be just as gawjus as her big bro :)

Just been having a quick swoop through, Flueks, isnt your Drs/Spec apt day today?? I think you ovulated already.. I know i see a mini temp dip but its still above the cover line :thumbup: 

Janis, i wonder if its those tests with rubbish dye.. Or msybe only get so dark when positive, i bet if you trued a clearblue or a frer the line would be beaming :hugs: no doubt you are preggers hehee! 

Keeps, is your gender scan today??? 

Big hugs Dobbles.. I wonder if you were pg, or def egg fertilized & was trying to stick :hugs: i would tell you SO randomly ovulated later in the cycle to eliminate any anxiety he may have & thats why period was delayed perhaps.. Hope he gives you some unprotected lovin this cycle xx

J, your tests still baffling me aswell :shrug: but theres definate lines on your tests! Sprinkling Lotsa bubba dust your way xxx 

My memorys shot to poop i cant remember what else i was going to type lol

But, i had my arms butchered for blood this morning for my Glucose tolerance test which didnt go well! Have been very hydrated, plump veins, do you think they could get a Canula in? Could they f**k! & normal blood tests aswell to get bloods nope!! My body wasnt playing! I have bruises & pierce marks everywhere on both arms, hans & around wrist area! Ouch!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks everyone <3 
I might cave and send hubby for an frer but I am going to wait a few days.. If the test comes back BEAMING ill feel better.. If everything turns ok with this pregnancy regardless of tests getting lighter.. I can tell future woman who are testing progression, my story :) Should help them

Appt is may 31st at 1pm but I do have a regular doctor appointment on the 15th I think.. I forget which appt is mine considering we all have to go in a span of 5 days so either 11th to the 16th somewhere.. Ill have to check my hubbies notes later.


----------



## claireybell

I think def try another brand Janis :thumbup: Lloyds chemist pink tests are pretty good aswell :)


----------



## Janisdkh

claireybell said:


> I think def try another brand Janis :thumbup: Lloyds chemist pink tests are pretty good aswell :)

Don't have that here :/ I live in gaspe the country of hunters.. lol big time booney land here :/ farms , ocean and mountains.. Closest walmart is 2hr30mins away hahah

I wonder if I can get my hands on a hcg test. The ones that tell you what range hcg you are in... Do pharmacies sell those?


----------



## campn

Aweeee clairey! Why are they so rough on us preggos!? I'm sorry hun, were you dehydrated maybe? My veins are horrible every time I get blood drawn anywhere the nurse always complain! So they don't do the glucose drink test there!? Or you drank the dreaded drink then had your blood drawn?? 

Janis- how close is your nearest McDonald's!? Isn't that the sign of urbanization anywhere? :p I saw so little difference on my IC from day to day, but the FRER you could def tell a difference!

Avalanche- Have you tested again??

J- What about you too hun!? Are those lines finally nice and dark??

Dobby- I'm so sorry hun, it's not like healthcare here is for free so why brush you off!? Can you call your old gyno?


----------



## Janisdkh

campn said:


> Aweeee clairey! Why are they so rough on us preggos!? I'm sorry hun, were you dehydrated maybe? My veins are horrible every time I get blood drawn anywhere the nurse always complain! So they don't do the glucose drink test there!? Or you drank the dreaded drink then had your blood drawn??
> 
> Janis- how close is your nearest McDonald's!? Isn't that the sign of urbanization anywhere? :p I saw so little difference on my IC from day to day, but the FRER you could def tell a difference!
> 
> Avalanche- Have you tested again??
> 
> J- What about you too hun!? Are those lines finally nice and dark??
> 
> Dobby- I'm so sorry hun, it's not like healthcare here is for free so why brush you off!? Can you call your old gyno?


Closest Mc D's is an hour away LOL It's a good thing I only eat subway or places I know that can alter my food :) I am vegan.. Here in Quebec most of our fast food places serve the veggie patties but they always have milk and egg or either or in them.. Grrr In the UK no animal what so ever in their patties. Hurry up and get that rule here! hehehe


----------



## JLM73

I still have to go back and read as well as catch up lol
*CB-mama* Ahhh! :cloud9: she looks to be SMILING!!!

*Keeper*Mom is still her norm, just minus the daily threats lol.
Yea, my lines don't seem to be getting darker so no idea what's up with that:shrug:
I've heard of ppl having the yolk sac but nothing more, but not sure if that gives nice BFPs, fading ones or what?? My cervix is still sky high and closed tight and firm today...
I won't be searching for a donor until I know WTH is going on with this cycle. Lining them up early has burned me in the past, as they get tired of waiting and move on to work with someone else, or I felt confident they would wait for my O and then when I tell them it's near they have changed their mind on donating:growlmad:
Thats stress I don't want right now:nope:
So if/when AF swoops down, then I will contact the possible candidates- many are very pervy and I don't trust them for an un altered sample- there are full sites devoted to them "botching samples" so they can keep trying to get the woman to :sex: them- thinking that will be more effective[-X=;

I'll post pics of today's tests in a bit when fully dried, so the wet and dry are side by side. With lines this light they show better when dry really.
On a side note:munch: breakfast consists of Strawberry Banana Yogurt with Dark Chocolate Granola, and Thick Cut Hickory Bacon Jerky :haha:


----------



## campn

Janis- Did you guys think you were done? I noticed from your sig that your youngest is 6 years old.


----------



## campn

J- No chance of getting MF again!? I'm pretty sure you are pregnant and that was with him pulling out?? He takes "spill the beans" onto a whole other territory!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Avalanche! 

Claire awww such a sweet lil face &#9825;&#9825;

Jlm your tests baffle me (like Dobby's). There's definitely hcg present but what's with the appearing & disappearing. Hope you get some clarity!


----------



## Janisdkh

campn said:


> Janis- Did you guys think you were done? I noticed from your sig that your youngest is 6 years old.

Yep we kinda were half half... Not try not preventing.. We did pull out method which does not work LOL I have kids because of that.. Anyhow on the 15th of April hubby kinda went full load inside of me :/ I was like, would you like another baby? LOL and I knew 6 hours later I was preggy.. One nipple started hurting seriously bad and even though I know my fertile peak was that day and progesterone usually starts right after.. My nipples NEVER hurt during the increase of progesterone. So The symptoms slowly added and by 9dpo I tested with a super faint line and tests 2 days after and it got darker, then another two days and it got darker etc.. That's how my testing started and it all started for that matter. It seems every 3 or so years I end up pregnant pull out or not hah!


----------



## Breeaa

Clair, such an adorable baby! I'm super jealous! I want to see my squish's face but maybe next month or so. My dr is sending me for another ultrasound sometime to check the heart again since the tech didn't get a good view last time. I might get a peek then and if not that'll probably be it. Any elective ultrasounds might be too tempting to look to see what it is. Lol

OH I see you took your glucose test! I took mine yesterday and omg it hurt! Every time I get blood drawn I don't feel a thing but yesterday it hurt!!!! Either she used a massive needle or was just bad at sticking it in. I think I might fail. Pricked my finger 10 mins before the draw and it sas still high, but also took it again a few mins after and it was normal so I have no idea. I've had gd before so I know what to expect but prefer not to take the 3 hr because my sugar levels have been normal! 


Mrs green, how long until you O, and have you heard back on the offers? Sorry if you had already mentioned. I didn't read back many pages because I'm expecting my friends 4 month old baby soon so I've been trying to get things done before she comes. 

Janis, take another brand of test! I think those cheapy ones only get so dark! By now you should have a nice line on any brand test! The clear blue week estimator is always fun! 

J, I wish you could get some betas done!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've been following along but so busy I can't reply to all. 
Bre- putting the first offer in today, and hopefully the second one tomorrow. So we won't know until next week. 
I'm cd 11 today and if it's like last month I should ov around cd 15 (Saturday) so we will see. I plan on bding starting today if I don't fall asleep as soon as I walk in the door tonight lol


----------



## claireybell

Breea your a Cauliflower :hugs: 

Haha yes Private ultrasounds are toooooo tempting to find out the flavour lol! Im sure the next scan will give full view of bubs heart chambers :)

Uhh yes, she managed to get a couple of viles of blood on a vein that was hurting me.. My face was a picture i bet all screwed up lol but that was it, then drank that glucose gloop & then was unable to draw anymore blood! Id been drinking water all morning& veins looked good, they just get worse as i get older :( thing is, more blood samples wouldve needed to been drawn pref by a Canula because im on that study, the same Nurse had no issues last time either, she even got a paediatrics nurse to try & blood just pissed out everywhere :shrug: 

So now, i have to tell my midwife on Thursday that they couldnt get any blood, & then attempt to rebook it i think pfttt! They only want to do it as my Dad had type 2 diabetes but this was because he was old at 70 odd yrs old when he was diagnosed & its controlled with diet.. Ohhhh!!! 

Hahaa yes J she does look a bit smiley :) 

Breea im sure your glucose bloods will come back all good hun :thumbup:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB- omg what a beautiful baby u made!! wooo go you!! Seriously she's a little darling so glad she's still a girl for u!! Lol

Camps- aww Benjamin is so cute! My girls are Lucy-Rose and Daisy, the new baby will be Ella Louise for a girl or Albie for a boy x 

AFM - sorry to cut short but I just went for my GENDER scan Eeek!! Got lovely photos but babies being naughty crossing legs! So im back in the waiting room eating biscuits and drinking sugary coffee! Going back in , in a min! Wish me luck!! Get moving baby!!!!! X 

(Also found out i have an anterior placenta, I did wonder as I hadn't felt any flutters and I was sure by this time I had felt them with my youngest) xx


----------



## Janisdkh

Breeaa said:


> Clair, such an adorable baby! I'm super jealous! I want to see my squish's face but maybe next month or so. My dr is sending me for another ultrasound sometime to check the heart again since the tech didn't get a good view last time. I might get a peek then and if not that'll probably be it. Any elective ultrasounds might be too tempting to look to see what it is. Lol
> 
> OH I see you took your glucose test! I took mine yesterday and omg it hurt! Every time I get blood drawn I don't feel a thing but yesterday it hurt!!!! Either she used a massive needle or was just bad at sticking it in. I think I might fail. Pricked my finger 10 mins before the draw and it sas still high, but also took it again a few mins after and it was normal so I have no idea. I've had gd before so I know what to expect but prefer not to take the 3 hr because my sugar levels have been normal!
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs green, how long until you O, and have you heard back on the offers? Sorry if you had already mentioned. I didn't read back many pages because I'm expecting my friends 4 month old baby soon so I've been trying to get things done before she comes.
> 
> Janis, take another brand of test! I think those cheapy ones only get so dark! By now you should have a nice line on any brand test! The clear blue week estimator is always fun!
> 
> J, I wish you could get some betas done!

Im going to in a few days.. Maybe 5 or so.. The thing is these cheapies do get dark :( I have lots of experience with them.. I am though thinking this lot the store has is lacking dye though...
My conclusion in my next photo below


----------



## Janisdkh

I think I have come to the conclusion that it's possible the dye is weak in my lot of tests that I bought. I have never experienced this but I read it can happen. I hope this is my case :)

Here is my test dried next to yesterdays and 15dpo 

Its only a drop darker then yesterdays in person, but hey :D Beats a few shades lighter lol Also it was a slow loading test so dye seems VERY weak...

I am going to use another type test in a few days :)


----------



## campn

Keep- Eeeek! Shy baby!? I'm gonna guess girl then hehe. Get up on your feet and jump, I've heard of that trick :) can't wait!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- I'm guessing boy but I don't have a strong feeling either way for you.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Still waiting for one test to fully dry- so what is one to do whilst waiting?? *PIERCE* your face!! lol
*Wookie and M&S* get up off the floor:haha:
I sterilized everything and the work area, and of course clean hands- new sterile needle etc.
Habits from medical days anyway...
Sooo I have been longing to use my jewelry for the Monroe Piercing and both my piercer friends have been forgetting me grrr - So I watched a ton of pro vids- that TEACH aspiring piercers, and Bob's yer Uncle done!
-I did have circular clamps, so that helped- and dit use orajel on the inside lip, which numbed EVERYthing lol.
Only issues I had were:
1- The spot I wanted to place the stud had a large vessel running thru the center when I light checked for them, and I didn't see a way to get by it so I relocated the pierce marker to a bit further down the lipline (toward the mouth corner). No big vessels there:thumbup:
2- Because my lip was numb, the needle popped thru the front super fast- even tho I was going slow! So it came out a hair below the edge of my marking, so i backed it up a bit to get it in the right spot (you can see the red dot below the black ball in the spoiler below.
3- Despite having dried everything, and short nails, those little balls are a B* to get on!! I kept the Surgical Steel black post in, but changed the black ball- which I would have liked had it been flat like a mole, but looked like a LARGE black round :witch: mole :haha:- so I just changed the top to another gold ball with diamond center I had from the batch I bought at the local pierce shop.
(The original walmart one was so cheap the diamond stud fell off!:saywhat: so I took it back a week ago)
Finished pic below, steps to the final look in spoiler!


Spoiler


----------



## Breeaa

Keepsmiling91 said:


> CB- omg what a beautiful baby u made!! wooo go you!! Seriously she's a little darling so glad she's still a girl for u!! Lol
> 
> Camps- aww Benjamin is so cute! My girls are Lucy-Rose and Daisy, the new baby will be Ella Louise for a girl or Albie for a boy x
> 
> AFM - sorry to cut short but I just went for my GENDER scan Eeek!! Got lovely photos but babies being naughty crossing legs! So im back in the waiting room eating biscuits and drinking sugary coffee! Going back in , in a min! Wish me luck!! Get moving baby!!!!! X
> 
> (Also found out i have an anterior placenta, I did wonder as I hadn't felt any flutters and I was sure by this time I had felt them with my youngest) xx


Woah keep!! How are you already 16 weeks!?!?!?!?!? All of these positives lately must have me mixed up! My friend had an anterior placenta too and it took her a while to feel movement. I felt flutters at 14 weeks she didn't feel them until 20 or so. I can't remember. I'm gonna guess boy for you keep! How exciting!!!! Post pics a sap!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just got a blinking smiling on my opk! Woot woot. I didn't even get one last month. I guess we better start bding.


----------



## Breeaa

I'm here rocking this baby while she sleeps and I can feel my baby kicking this baby. Lmao probably because mine is being squished. 

CB, I can only hope my glucose levels are good. I have yet to pass a 1 hr test, except the one I had at 7 weeks this pregnancy. My first two were failures. Passed the 3 hr with my first and failed my 3 hr with my second. I have my fingers crossed but even if I fail it I won't be taking the 3 hr. I'm switching to my midwife soon anyway so my dr can deal. My midwife didn't even want me to take the 1 hr but I did it so my dr wouldn't complain at my next appt.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I just got a blinking smiling on my opk! Woot woot. I didn't even get one last month. I guess we better start bding.

Yes yes yes!!!!!! I think this'll be your month!


----------



## Fern81

Keep I'm guessing girl!! Hope you get some clear shots :)

Jlm THAT looks ouch!!!! Of course I had to click on spoiler. Omw. But the end result looks nice. And your test .....!!???

I'm suddenly starting to feel my ovaries today; grow follies grow!


----------



## Fern81

Yeehaawww mrsgreen!


----------



## Janisdkh

Keepsmiling91 said:


> CB- omg what a beautiful baby u made!! wooo go you!! Seriously she's a little darling so glad she's still a girl for u!! Lol
> 
> Camps- aww Benjamin is so cute! My girls are Lucy-Rose and Daisy, the new baby will be Ella Louise for a girl or Albie for a boy x
> 
> AFM - sorry to cut short but I just went for my GENDER scan Eeek!! Got lovely photos but babies being naughty crossing legs! So im back in the waiting room eating biscuits and drinking sugary coffee! Going back in , in a min! Wish me luck!! Get moving baby!!!!! X
> 
> (Also found out i have an anterior placenta, I did wonder as I hadn't felt any flutters and I was sure by this time I had felt them with my youngest) xx

Every time I am pregnant they tell me I have a retroverted uterus.. I am supposed to not feel early movement but by 15 weeks I do..


----------



## pacificlove

J, that looks painful.. Even though you said it didn't. Ha-ha. 

Mrs: already a positive smile? What CD are you on? Anyway, jump on that Pogo stick!


----------



## campn

Bree- I hope you pass hun, honestly and personally I think the whole glucose test thing is unnecessary. High blood pressure is obviously bad, but blood sugar that MIGHT be a little off for a few months shouldn't be a huge big deal. Maybe just try cutting out all carbs and sugar right before your test. <3 I failed my 1 hr test too with DS but passed the 3 hr one. I don't know if I'll pass this time since I'm heavier than what I was with DS. Ugh. 

J- I'm not gonna look! I'm too scared! You're so badass no wonder you used to be a paramedic! 

Green- Atta girl! This month it is on! You better be having non stop BDing ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Woo smiley face! Mrs Green.

J - disapproving face for you &#128584; 

PL every time I see your ticker I get hungry.

They don't do routine glucose testing here at all, only if you have a history of it or show signs of gd. I had it with Nat because I was huuuuuuge and they thought there was too much amniotic fluid or something? Which are apparently signs. It was horrible :(

I got Cheetos today. Found them at a local shop &#128513; Also got thrush which is not so much fun &#128545; Trying not to read anything into it, but the last time I had it (pretty much permanently, I'd forgotten til now!!) was when preggers with Ella and no sign of it since..

Tomorrow is May the fourth. I'm excited, though me and DH had a huge fight this morning because he has something to do tomorrow, left it til today to try to find cover for the shop, then told me I'd need to do it because he couldn't get anyone else. No dear, I've only been planning this day for the last six months. It's one of the biggest events in our calendar this year, the only things likely to surpass it is Friday 13th (next week, eek!) a convention we're doing in September and the shop's birthday in November. No, I don't *need* to be there, but I want to :hissy: He told me I was being selfish and picking and choosing when I go in. I'm the boss, too damn right I'll pick and choose when to go in - I earned that privilege with the 90+ hour weeks in the beginning, all those holidays and weekends I never took and the three maternity leaves I never got. We're still not really talking..


----------



## JLM73

Nope didn't hurt at all, and isn't sore now. I thought it would, as when you bite your lip it hurts like a B*! But nope.
It is a wee swollen now after the ice- which I expected from the pro vids and ppls follow up vids- so I've a bit of Duck lip on the left side :haha:
Of courseee I didn't plan lunch ahead hehe so I'm chewing cautiously, so I don't catch it on my teeth- as ppl have warned.

*CB* When you had your ectopic, did you ever get dark :bfp:s?
I have no idea what I have going on. I never hurt- just very minor crampiness in one spot of the uterus a couple times a day lasting like 1-2 mins:shrug:

I'm labeling the tests now- lines the same/lighter can't really tell much diff, back in 15 mins!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry haven't caught up on posts will read threw in a sec! Here's baby- boy or girl? 

We found out and sonographer said she's 99% sure what it was x

*pic of baby waving!!**
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pic 2 x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Breaa - I know right?! First tri was so slow now all of a sudden just past 16w!! So pleased it's sped up a little  aw I was gutted to find it was an Anteria placenta I love feeling kicks etc and now won't be able to feel them till much later :-( how have u managed to stay team yellow?! I admire your patience lol x 

Janis- I agree with the faulty batch- maybe not much dye? Get on those FRER! Xx 

Camps- thanks we finally managed to get a clear shot  

M&S - ooh being nosey, what's May 4th mean for you? It's my lil bros birthday so for me- it means a meal out and I WILL eat the place empty!! X 

Greeny- YAY for OPK xx good luck this cycle Chika xx 

Super excited I also had it recorded so here is my scan (there's a moment at around 30seconds in where baby waves!) was so cute love it xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xhac4CpjWSg


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay so happy for you keep!


----------



## Breeaa

Keep! Congrats!!!! The video was so cute!

Not sure how I've managed not to find out but it's much easier than I thought!! Only a few more months.


----------



## M&S+Bump

May 4th is Star Wars day. May the fourth be with you, get it? Sometimes spills over into Revenge of the Fifth as well. Not a big deal for the general population, but I am a geek, working in a shop full of other geeks, with geeky customers. So Star Wars tattoos all day it is, including hopefully for me &#128513;


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Yay thanks ladies!! So over the moon I got my girl! Ella Louise :yipee: xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

*Keep* OMG GREAT PIC! I am guessing below...I still wanna say Blue as I am team blue and see a bulge lol I know they guessed *PINK!*
But you already know!!! Do tell!!
I PM'd you as well!


----------



## shaescott

Keeps I saw the pic with baby waving and thought I saw a little wonker so I thought it was a boy until I watched the video and I still saw what looked like boy bits but then she typed baby girl and I was like whaaaaaat I suck at this


----------



## shaescott

My original guess was girl because you've had 2 girls already. And the whole "you're due for a boy now" thing is total crap, which I learned in statistics class...


----------



## JLM73

I just watched yer vid and was gonna say When baby arches her back and spreads her legs at 2min32sec in vid I didn't see a winkie lol Def a GIRL!


----------



## shaescott

Speaking of having 3 girls in a row... I've probs mentioned this a million times before but to the newbies on this thread, I may have inherited a gene that kills off half of baby boys... It's a recessive fatal x.... So basically if SO provides a Y, 50/50 chance I'll give them the fatal X. Since its recessive, the normal dominant X shines through in me. So if they get the fatal X, they miscarry. That's how it works. This is only for guys, because they only get 1 X. If a girl gets the fatal X, it's highly likely that SO's X would be dominant over it and the baby would be just fine. There's a pretty low chance of the fatal X being expressed in a girl. So I'm not more likely to get pregnant with one or the other, I'm just more likely to stay pregnant with a girl. HOWEVER. It's possible I don't have this gene. My grandmother had it, and my mom has it... But my mom's sister had 2 boys, so she probably doesn't have it. I'm one of 2 girls. I honestly don't mind my genes favoring girls, it's just sad that the boys miscarry... But it's possible to have a healthy boy (thank god, cuz I want both).


----------



## shaescott

I think what I thought was a wonker was the umbilical cord... My dad made that mistake with my sister. My parents were surprised with both of us and my dad thought he saw a wonker on the ultrasound for my sis and he was sad cuz he wanted girls and when she was born and I said "it's a girl" (my parents had me check the gender!) my dad was like "it's a GIRL?!" haha he saw the umbilical cord and thought it was a boy so he was super surprised.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* If the fatal gene didn't get passed to you from mom, then you and your sis will both break the Pattern!
I hope this is the case! Genetics is a fascinating subject, but scary too!
My mom's father had blue eyes ( well 1 blue 1 a bit greener) so she carries the gene, my father's mom was Creole type background, and had hazel eyes, but some kids with hazel, dark brown, or green, so my dad likely carries the lighter eye gene as well.
I have always dated interracially so I always dreamed of having kiddos with lighter eyes. My DD def has the blue eye gene carry thing from her father, and her BF has Blue eyes as well- so they are in pretty good odds for light eyes.
#1 son Def dark eye dom. gene like me, and DS has light brown eye compared to my mud puddles- but you can only really tell in outdoor lighting or very bright indoor lighting:shrug:
Then there are always mutations, which can do cool things with eyes:

*Celebs Kate Bosworth and Alice Eve*


----------



## pacificlove

Yay keeps! It's a GIRL! Those 3 girls will eventually be each other's best friends! Always wished I had a sister. As a kid I had a lot of fights with my brother but we get along great now. I probably would have been worse and then even better with a sister. Ha-ha


----------



## pacificlove

J, I find eye colour genetics so interesting. My dad has has brown, mom is blue. Brother is brown, and mine are mixed with green and just a bit of brown toward the center. But they also have a tiny bit of blue around the outer edge
I am curious to see what our kids will have. Dh is brown. I am pretty sure the darker eye is the dominant colour.


----------



## JLM73

:blush: Sorry got distracted lol 15 mins turned into like a cpl hours!
Here's my tests from today wet and dry ( 2 posts) still faint :-k


----------



## JLM73

Ok make that 3 posts lol 1 more to go


----------



## JLM73




----------



## JLM73

*Keeps* you *Campn* and *Claire* were all waaaaay happy at posting your gender scans lol which is expected, but the lack of disappointment made me think you all got the Girls you wanted hehe:thumbup:
I would think you are well prepped for another girl, which is why I would prefer another boy- I saved everything that wasn't permastained:haha:
I have all ages of clothes newborn to age5, as well as bouncy seat, crib ( playpen type with elevated part for newborn and diaper changing), stroller, carrier/carseat combo ( up to 4 months) and the larger car seat for 4months-4yrs. I donated most of the baby toys, but kept each child's fave. I even have the in bed co sleeper DS used from birth to about 4 months. LOVE that thing! It has a night light, and plays either a mom's heartbeat to soothe baby or lullaby music that turns off automatically in like 10-15 mins. It folds shut for travel and is Sooo easy for midnight changes and BFeeding!
Uhh....just need the BABY!!!!

*Pacific*if either of your hubs parents eyes are lighter than he would have the recessive, so you can Totally have light eyed babies!


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> J, I find eye colour genetics so interesting. My dad has has brown, mom is blue. Brother is brown, and mine are mixed with green and just a bit of brown toward the center. But they also have a tiny bit of blue around the outer edge
> I am curious to see what our kids will have. Dh is brown. I am pretty sure the darker eye is the dominant colour.

I always thought brown eyes were dominant until I had my babies! I guess it depends on how many sets are with the grandparents. Both of his parents have blue eyes, my dad had green and my mom had brown. I have brown and DH has blue but my DD has big blue eyes and my DS has bluish green eyes! I told DH this baby will be the one with brown eyes but I honestly don't know, maybe it'll have all green. Lol


----------



## Janisdkh

*Keeps *OMG <3 Beautiful sweetie <3 Loved the vid and congrats on your lil Ella <3 

*Shae* I wonder if that's my issue.. I had three girls but then I had a boy.. I have tuns of miscarriages.. This is my 13th pregnancy and only had 4 kids. I wonder if I killed off all my boys :'(

*J* Lady this better be it for you! I swear I see something faint. Get DARKER LINES! How long is your cycle usually? are you still late for af? Maybe I missed something in the reading


----------



## JLM73

Breeaa said:


> I always thought brown eyes were dominant until I had my babies! I guess it depends on how many sets are with the grandparents. *Both of his parents have blue eyes, my dad had green and my mom had brown.* I have brown and DH has blue but my DD has big blue eyes and my DS has bluish green eyes! I told DH this baby will be the one with brown eyes but I honestly don't know, maybe it'll have all green. Lol

*Breeaa* Not grandparents, YOUR parents...You are sooooo totally in for light eyes!!

Your Hubs having both parents with Blue ( both recessive genes only) means hub is bb in genetics = Blue eye carrier only, and expressed as such.
YOU having a Green eye'd parent ( also recessive) and a Brown(Dominant) means you are Bb in genetic terms ( B=Brown dom and expressed over b(blue)=you show brown eyes, but CARRY the blue eye gene) Sooo your Brown can either take over the Blue, and all your kiddos are carriers of blue, OR Your kiddos can get anything from Hazel to Green to Blue! Such variety!!
So basically if you lok up a Punet Square on google - you would enter Bb for your eye color genetics ( Brown dom, blue carrier) and bb for hubs (double recessive blue gene) = you have a 50/50 chance of kids with light eyes or Brown like yours( or a mix meaning brown but lighter/hazel/flecked)


----------



## JLM73

*Janis* I am SOoooo hoping but WTH?? this is crazy lines the same for like a week!
I def FEEL preggo in the way of the "full" pelvis feeling, but otherwise Nada, and I usually have nada so not concerned there. 
I am *TEN DAYS LATE* for :witch: Never happened in my life!
:af:
It was due cd25 and I have had a 26 day cycle religiously since i was 13, and certainly the last 21 cycles mainly. I am on cd35 today! 
I have had not a speck of bleeding other than the light pink/small red dots I wiped on cd21 ( 9dpo) so I def thought IMPLANT BLEED!!! I've only had it once before I noticed.
Pic in spoiler:

Spoiler


----------



## Janisdkh

JLM73 said:


> *Janis* I am SOoooo hoping but WTH?? this is crazy lines the same for like a week!
> I def FEEL preggo in the way of the "full" pelvis feeling, but otherwise Nada, and I usually have nada so not concerned there.
> I am *TEN DAYS LATE* for :witch: Never happened in my life!
> :af:
> It was due cd25 and I have had a 26 day cycle religiously since i was 13, and certainly the last 21 cycles mainly. I am on cd35 today!
> I have had not a speck of bleeding other than the light pink/small red dots I wiped on cd21 ( 9dpo) so I def thought IMPLANT BLEED!!! I've only had it once before I noticed.
> Pic in spoiler:
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 943542

*J* That does look like implantation bleeding.. I wonder, im thinkig your one of those ladies that get faint lines till 6-12 weeks pregnant. A friend of mine had negatives till 6 weeks.. She was definitely 6 weeks pregnant lol and another who had very faint lines till 11 weeks. 
Hurry up and get darker lines! Stop stressing  *J*out!


----------



## campn

Omg I go take a super short nap and all of this happens!? 

Keep- I'm so over the moon for you! Can't believe we have 3 girls already, which makes me believe Bree and Pacific must be having boys. Honestly I was still so skeptical that mine is a girl cause I can't believe I got what I wanted, but I've posted it everywhere and everyone (except one lady) said that's a girl. I'm 1 of three girls and I think it was pretty fun, if I was arguing with 1 sister I could just hang out with the other, if I was arguing with both I got calmness and peacefulness without them annoying me :p


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Breeaa said:
> 
> 
> I always thought brown eyes were dominant until I had my babies! I guess it depends on how many sets are with the grandparents. *Both of his parents have blue eyes, my dad had green and my mom had brown.* I have brown and DH has blue but my DD has big blue eyes and my DS has bluish green eyes! I told DH this baby will be the one with brown eyes but I honestly don't know, maybe it'll have all green. Lol
> 
> *Breeaa* Not grandparents, YOUR parents...You are sooooo totally in for light eyes!!
> 
> Your Hubs having both parents with Blue ( both recessive genes only) means hub is bb in genetics = Blue eye carrier only, and expressed as such.
> YOU having a Green eye'd parent ( also recessive) and a Brown(Dominant) means you are Bb in genetic terms ( B=Brown dom and expressed over b(blue)=you show brown eyes, but CARRY the blue eye gene) Sooo your Brown can either take over the Blue, and all your kiddos are carriers of blue, OR Your kiddos can get anything from Hazel to Green to Blue! Such variety!!
> So basically if you lok up a Punet Square on google - you would enter Bb for your eye color genetics ( Brown dom, blue carrier) and bb for hubs (double recessive blue gene) = you have a 50/50 chance of kids with light eyes or Brown like yours( or a mix meaning brown but lighter/hazel/flecked)Click to expand...

Yeah I meant the baby's grandparents so my parents. What aboutour grandparents though? Do those have any factor? Dh's grandma has green and both of my grandparents on my dads side had green! 

I'm hoping we have a little green eyed beauty for more variety but I'm afraid our luck may run out with this one! Lol I'll google puney square now!

Edit: I remember learning about the punnert square in high school! Once I saw it, it clicked on my brain!


----------



## shaescott

J- so tempted to send you $140 for the beta haha I'm going crazy! If I could get tested for the gene I would, but idk if it's possible. On the other hand, you can get your genes tested and look for diseases and possible traits of children etc in them so I wanna do that with SO and I. 

Janis- it's possible but there's a bunch of other possible reasons I bet.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Omg I go take a super short nap and all of this happens!?
> 
> Keep- I'm so over the moon for you! Can't believe we have 3 girls already, which makes me believe Bree and Pacific must be having boys. Honestly I was still so skeptical that mine is a girl cause I can't believe I got what I wanted, but I've posted it everywhere and everyone (except one lady) said that's a girl. I'm 1 of three girls and I think it was pretty fun, if I was arguing with 1 sister I could just hang out with the other, if I was arguing with both I got calmness and peacefulness without them annoying me :p

With all the girls on here so far I'm guessing we have to have some boys soon! Maybe that's me, or maybe it's pacific and Janis! 

My midwife said that all her surprise babies are girls though, we may Be the ones to change that. Hehe can't wait to find out!


----------



## shaescott

As for the discussion about eye color: 
I have green eyes with a blue base. SO has olive-ish eyes, a little murky green with mostly brown base. Ok it's hard to describe. Sometimes they're green, sometimes they're brown. His eyes are weird. My mom has green eyes, dad has blue. SO's parents both have brown eyes I believe.


----------



## Janisdkh

Breeaa said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Omg I go take a super short nap and all of this happens!?
> 
> Keep- I'm so over the moon for you! Can't believe we have 3 girls already, which makes me believe Bree and Pacific must be having boys. Honestly I was still so skeptical that mine is a girl cause I can't believe I got what I wanted, but I've posted it everywhere and everyone (except one lady) said that's a girl. I'm 1 of three girls and I think it was pretty fun, if I was arguing with 1 sister I could just hang out with the other, if I was arguing with both I got calmness and peacefulness without them annoying me :p
> 
> With all the girls on here so far I'm guessing we have to have some boys soon! Maybe that's me, or maybe it's pacific and Janis!
> 
> My midwife said that all her surprise babies are girls though, we may Be the ones to change that. Hehe can't wait to find out!Click to expand...

If I can have another boy then woot! I have three girls, then I had my boy :D My son really wants a brother.. Either way though ill be so happy.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh the eye colour talk, i found this in my baby book.. If peeps are able to view & enlarge to read it :thumbup: 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsmxydbmi8.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Awww congrats on baby girl Keeps :hugs: you have yourself 3 beautiful princesses :)

J im going to check out your chart to see what cd you are on, i can still see lines on those tests! 

MrsG yay!!! Crack that bd'ing whip girl lol this is your month i can feel it hun ;)


----------



## shaescott

CB- yeah that's the basics, but then you add in green eyes and it's like well shit cuz they're not in the basic Punnett square this. BB and Bb are brown and bb is blue but what about green?


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies once again you gals were busy ;)

J, I can't really tell what's going on with those crazy tests. Also, oh goodness I could never peirce myself. Ouch just thinking of it.

CB, ah I'm sorry they were brutal trying to get blood from you. I'm a wimp and I can't even look when they draw my bood. 

Campn has it cooled down any down there in FL? We were in 70s instead of 80s. Soooo nice :)

Gigs, I'm thinking of you :)

Keeps, awww, another baby girl :) she's beautiful.

Janis I think those tests are bad for progression anyways. Looking forward to your appt.

Greenie :happydance: I think we may be cycle buddies ;)

AFM, I went to gyn this afternoon for pap but we discussed ttc. She actually asked to look at my charts. She was happy with my temps and ewcm, positive opks. She feels like my DH that we weren't really able to try until Octoberish. I really agree even though I'm impatient. She did say we could go to FS if we want to but she didn't feel like we needed to. She gave us a kit for SA and said I could do "day 21 bloods" for progesterone during my LP phase which she knew would be after day 28. So I think we are going to continue ttc on our own for now and wait til later this year if it hasn't happened. I was really happy she acknowledged my later cycles and asked to look at my charts. Oh my opk was almost positive and lots of EWCM. Dr even mentioned it :blush: sorry to be a bit selfish today and I'm very sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## shaescott

The left is me, right is SO. That's the greenest I've ever seen his eyes haha


----------



## kittykat7210

JLM73 said:


> *Shae* If the fatal gene didn't get passed to you from mom, then you and your sis will both break the Pattern!
> I hope this is the case! Genetics is a fascinating subject, but scary too!
> My mom's father had blue eyes ( well 1 blue 1 a bit greener) so she carries the gene, my father's mom was Creole type background, and had hazel eyes, but some kids with hazel, dark brown, or green, so my dad likely carries the lighter eye gene as well.
> I have always dated interracially so I always dreamed of having kiddos with lighter eyes. My DD def has the blue eye gene carry thing from her father, and her BF has Blue eyes as well- so they are in pretty good odds for light eyes.
> #1 son Def dark eye dom. gene like me, and DS has light brown eye compared to my mud puddles- but you can only really tell in outdoor lighting or very bright indoor lighting:shrug:
> Then there are always mutations, which can do cool things with eyes:
> View attachment 943510
> View attachment 943512
> 
> *Celebs Kate Bosworth and Alice Eve*
> View attachment 943514
> View attachment 943516

I have ridiculous eyes, they are all colours, half and half eyes... I don't know what my kids will get, hubby has pure green eyes but I've got all of them haha!! Genetics is so weird!!!


And now for a super close up of my eye... Creepy XD
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsmhy1ps6t.jpg


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty Kat and Shae wow your eyes!! Ah I used to want green or blue eyes so bad. I used to do the colored contacts. I finally accepted my [email protected] brown eyes :rofl: in my mid twenties. Actually people like them because they are really dark brown.


----------



## campn

The eye talk, I've brown eyes, DH has hazel eyes and DS had the bluest eyes ever as a baby, now his eyes are blue-green. I was totally expecting a brown eyed baby. Here's a pic of him at 5 months old. 

Fluek- Yay so happy for you! Doctor sounds like she really took her time with you and I'm glad she thinks your cycles are good! I'm always amazed doctors even look at charts! Not selfish of you at all to talk about yourself a bit, that's all we do here ;) 

It has been pouring rain like crazy the past 2 days so it hasn't been as hot as it should be. We needed the rain so bad!

Kitty- I totally thought that was like an eye from a magazine for like mascara or so. Gorgeous!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- I'm sooooo glad your gyno acknowleged your long cycles. When do you think you'll ovulate? I don't think I will until Friday but we'll still be sooo close! Then our due dates will be close haha

Campn- every pic of ds is absolutely adorable! 

As for eyes- my mom and dad both have dark brown eyes, I have green. SO has green, so our kids will have green. Haha. Also were both blonde, or at least I used to be. So it's pretty high chances we'll have blonde hair green eyed babies!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn that's good we got a good rain storm last night. So glad DH mowed before the rain our yard was a jungle for out little Chihuahua. Yes I was happy to that she acknowledged me and felt confident. I've heard horror stories of guns not taking women seriously. She asked about my cm and bbt. Refreshing. Oh good blue eyes are so beautiful. They are like time blue diamonds.

Campn, I think O will be Thursday or Friday. So if we both fall we would be bump buddies. Oh that would be awesome!! :dust: for both of us.


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* Sorry this is so late- was giving DS a bath. His assclown dad has been telling him he is "dirty" when he leaves my house because I own a dog???:saywhat: WTF jack asss
Anyhoo below is you and hubs punnett square
You have a 50/50 for brown or blue/green eyes.
You and hubs have more influence than the gparents, as you 2 are THEIR finished product, and can only carry on what you were given.
BUT with blue genes in the factor- it simply causes "less pigmentation" effect, so technically you can def have a green eyed babe:thumbup:

*Camps*Send the rain west! we haven't had a drop!


----------



## JLM73

Janisdkh said:


> *J* That does look like implantation bleeding.. I wonder, im thinkig your one of those ladies that get faint lines till 6-12 weeks pregnant. A friend of mine had negatives till 6 weeks.. She was definitely 6 weeks pregnant lol and another who had very faint lines till 11 weeks.
> Hurry up and get darker lines! Stop stressing  *J*out!

Oh I HOPE I am the :wacko: oddball case- something's up- just no idea what! I need a window in this uterus! Womb with a view :rofl:


----------



## campn

LOL J! He is dirty because there's a dog in the house!?? I've heard kids that grow up with pets have a much better immunity system than kids who don't. I wonder how clean his house is!


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* their house is NOT clean it is one of those cluttered older homes - lives with his parents- and they have gaudy statues EVERYwhere, and his mom NEVER dusts- the carpet is the original from 1982 or something- sh*t brown ewww
And the linoleum floor in the kitchen has perma crud stains in the corners- NOT clean at all. My dog is washed all the time due to allergies so pffft 
Not to mention ex - ass grew up with a dog in that house and he sure didn't consider that a prob! Now he is anti pets- so DS gets his pet fix here.

*Shae* for green eyes on the punett you simply use whatever letter you want. the BB Bb bb is just to demonstrate. I took genetics in college, so we had to do HUGE punetts with like 20-40 blocks:wacko:
Sh*t gets DEEEEP lol
We used G for green eyes- but there is also such a thing as gray eyes- basically NO melanin/pigment in iris. Green is really the same as blue but with slight pigmentation- thus the many hues.
OHH also- it has been proven people in the sun ALOT can have their eye color darken- guess it's the eyes way of protecting the lens retina etc:shrug:

On a final note- not many people truly have green eyes, but rather surroundings/clothing colors etc influence the appearance - below is a pic of Amy Winehouse's eyes, they are a true green, tho even hers will look hazel or very light brown depending on lighting etc.
This is one of the genetic anomalies- Kinda like there is NO such thing as RED hair gene- but rather the structure of the shaft is the gene- the way light reflects from that type of hair shaft/strand causes it to appear Orange/Red. Learned that in class as well:shock: WEIRD!

Shae- it does look like you and SO will be having greenies hehe and WTH is up with the black line AROUND his iris? Is that part of a contact lens??

*Kitty* I am obsessed with eyes lol love all the variants and ditto Campn yours are GORGGGGGeous! That close up is amazing and could Soooo be an eye makeup ad!


----------



## DobbyForever

Quiet. Not in a good mood. SO has gotten off the ttc bus.

Keep love the video and congrats on your girlie!

J, do you mean his limbal ring?


----------



## campn

J- Wow I can't believe he still lives with his mom and dad!? It must be so true some men truly never grow up, they just grow old. Their house sounds like it'd give me the shivers. You should be the one saying DS must be getting a bath once he leaves there, poor little guy! 

Dobby- Ugh I can't understand the super fast and drastic change of mind he has. Sorry hun <3


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:huh:
Did he give any explanation babe as to why he "seemed" to be willing to go for it last month and now is pumping the brakes again?
I would think the fact that he thought you were preg ( we ALL def did) and that the bitch witch showed would ease his mind as to how UNeasy it is to get preg!
I'm sorry:hugs:

*Dobs and Shae*Yea I was referring to Shae's SO's limbal ring, as I have never seen one that thick and black surrounding such a light eye. We all have them ( mine is actually a weird cataract blue grey lol) but his is SUPER thick and pronounced. They do lighten with age so I'm sure it is a youth thing, but I worked i Pedi ER as well as on the rescue truck and have stared at many a pupil, and never seen one so thick and dark!
Also the pic looked like he may have had costume makeup under the eye, so wasn't sure if it was a black rimmed contact lens- have seen many weird ones here at Cos-Play COnvention:shrug:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Camps- aww thank u sweetie I literally couldn't be happier! Was really hoping to see that hamburger lol !! Have u explained to DS ur having a baby girl?? Does he understand? My 4 & half yr old is so excited even more so now she knows its a sister (she said boys are smelly lol) but my 2 & half yr old laughs at me when I say I have a baby in my tummy she says "don't be silly ur not baby ur MUMMY!" Like im so dumb lol x 

J- thank u! I won't lie I had everything crossed for a girl- including babies legs in the first part of my scan lol , that does look like an implant bled im so confused for u? X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Kitty! Wow! Those eyes! You absolute little beauty!!!

Greeny- ooooh blonde haired, green eyed baby! Get baby making woman cos they sound just too cute!! X 

FLUEK- aww so glad u got to discuss some ttc stuff, it must have been nice to get it off ur chest and have the reassurance from a professional that ur charts are looking great! I totaly agree that I think you just hvent had enough time yet!! Super confident for that BFP very soon!!! X 

SHAE - I always thought some people couldn't carry certain sexes - my nan had 2 deformed still birth girls (this would have been in like 1945 or something) and has 2 healthy boys (my dad & uncle) - sorry to hear ur genetics may only allow for girls (personally I love girls as u know!) lol- ur officialy the second little mad scientist! Ur so clued up on all the genetic stuff- it hurt my head lol x

Dobs - im so sorry ur constantly going threw these mind games- especially over something so emotional already such as ttc - he's obviously freaking but it must be very hard on you to deal with it - big :hugs: your way xx

AFM - eyes? I have brown, SO has blue ... So far my eldest is bright blue eyes & blonde ringlets, and my youngest is brown eyes and brown ringlets x

*pic attached - my eldest Lucy *
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And then my youngest daisy -
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

oh my god your girls are so sweet!!! Beautiful little ringlets!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wow, it's a science lesson in here! &#128513;

I have green eyes (true green apparently, same as Amy Winehouse in that pic, I didn't know that was a thing) and one has slight hazel aura around the iris. DH was looking at Nat at about a year old and talking about how one of his eyes was unusual with that hazel bit but just in one eye 'wonder where he gets that from?' (!!!) I wonder my love, indeed. You've only been looking at mine for the last 14 years and never noticed :rofl: My mum had green and my dad had blue. My brother also has green.

DH eyes a very pale blue, almost grey. 

I was blonde as a child but now mid-brown hair. DH had bright red hair which has darkened to a reddish-blondish colour.

All three kids are blonde and very blue eyed. Nat's hair is showing signs of darkening now that he's nearly 4, Joe is blonde at 5 and Ella's hair is nearly white, like mine was at her age. Other than Nat's one hazel iris, their eyes are BLUE. 

I'm hoping for red hair and green eyes. I think it might be possible?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

kittykat7210 said:


> oh my god your girls are so sweet!!! Beautiful little ringlets!!

Oh thank u kitty- I loved dressing my eldest (blonde & blue eyed Lucy) in traditional style clothing (knee high socks, patent shoes , little dresses etc) and everyone said she was the double of Shirley temple , she looked like a little war time baby out of call the midwife or something! xx 


So I put babies scan from yesterday next to my youngest Daisys scan- and I think they're the double of each other! Anyone else see a resemblance?

And Janis - was it u who's hoping for a boy? I have everything crossed for :blue: for you!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

J- he's not wearing any contacts (and the super light skin is natural, not costume lol), it may just be the lighting? I don't see the thick ring in this other picture but it's not as clear a picture...


----------



## kittykat7210

Keepsmiling91 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> oh my god your girls are so sweet!!! Beautiful little ringlets!!
> 
> Oh thank u kitty- I loved dressing my eldest (blonde & blue eyed Lucy) in traditional style clothing (knee high socks, patent shoes , little dresses etc) and everyone said she was the double of Shirley temple , she looked like a little war time baby out of call the midwife or something! xx
> 
> 
> So I put babies scan from yesterday next to my youngest Daisys scan- and I think they're the double of each other! Anyone else see a resemblance?
> 
> And Janis - was it u who's hoping for a boy? I have everything crossed for :blue: for you!!Click to expand...

Believe if I had girls that looked like yours I would do the same, so classically beautiful, both of them!


----------



## wookie130

Keep- Your daughters are so adorable! Those lovely curls! <3 Congrats on girly #3! :happydance:

Both of my children are blonde-haired and have icey blue eyes that they seem to get from their father. He has dark brown hair, and I'm a blonde with true green eyes. It seems that we are destined to produce blondies with blue eyes. :cloud9:

Dobs- Dammit!!!! Why??? :hugs:

J- I'm with Shae...if I could send you the $140 to get those betas done, I would. SOMETHING is happening, and judging by your tests, it appears to be related to pregnancy and hcg...and it would be best if you could just get to the doctor, have blood drawn, and figure it out. Oh, and as far as grown men living eternally (I don't mean temporarily, because hey, that happens...) and permanently with their mothers...it makes my eyes roll so hard that I see my own brain. Ugh.

AFM- I am now 4 dpo, and I've had a HIDEOUS hormonal post-ovulatory headache that I can't get rid of. Tylenol, caffeine, heating pads, and peppermint oil are really not touching it. It isn't a side effect of soy, as I usually do get a headache around ovulation time...but I'd say that this headache has been worse than usual, and I pray that it eases up a bit today. I know that I ovulated quite strongly...my post-O aches and pains are bad, as I'm thinking that egg was fired from my ovary like a friggin' SCUD missile or something. So, that's good, I guess. :) I'll probably start testing on 9 dpo...9 dpo was when I got my BFP with my son, so that's a good place to start.


----------



## Flueky88

J, ugh ex's house sounds awful. He has some serious issues to think yDS is dirty just because of your well kept dog. 

Wookie only 5 more days until testing :dance:

Dobby wtf, I can't believe he has changed his mind :(

M&S I think you mentioned something about may the 4th ;) I wish I could lay out of work and watch star wars all day. Oh I remember watching episodes 4-6 all the time when I was little :) oh also I had blond hair that turned medium brown 

Keeps yeah I hope so. Just gonna try to chill more and go with the flow. Also so happy you got your little girl :)


----------



## Janisdkh

*Keeps* you have such beautiful lil ones <3
Thanks :D I am hoping for a boy for my son because he wants a brother.. I have three girls and he is the only boy hehe.. If I get another girl though I will be happy.. I kind of want both :D


----------



## Janisdkh

Interesting with all this eye color and hair stuff :) Hubby is blonde, blue eyes and I am dark haired with brown eyes.. 2 of our kids have my colors and two SO colors :)
My three girls were all born with black hair though... My eldest went from black, to red, to strawberry blonde and now she is blonde.. My son was the only one born blonde LOL My two other girls went from black to brown :) So funny how it all works out :D 
Hubby seems to have red tones in his erm... beard and manly parts.. I guess that's why my eldest was a red head for the majority of her life.


----------



## DobbyForever

Short of it is
- we are both transitioning into new jobs
- we are both transitioning to him moving in once his new contract starts
- he figured out what was going on and said we have too much going on to have to deal with all this emotional drain cycle after cycle
- he is going through the genetic crisis again

I agree with it. I need to sign a job of comparable pay (the one I was offered it 30k less than my current one) and the next round of hiring will be mid to late summer. Just in a shit mood. Every time I think I am done bleeding it kicks up again and I pass more clots


----------



## Flueky88

Janis, I'd say it's hard to decide but I know you'd be happy with either :)

Dobby, we'll I hope once things calm down he'd be willing to ttc again. Like in the next couple months instead of a year or more. :hugs:

AFM, I won't get home til later so I have to wait for opks. I'm having strong ovary cramps so I hope I have a really good egg about to pop out. 

Greenie, FX that you get your peak smiley soon.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs that sucks... Sorry. Hopefully you'll both have good contracts by the summer and can jump on the ttc train again. :hugs: until then ntnp?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- so very sorry. But I'm also glad that you realize it's not the right time. Maybe your body is getting rid of old lining that's why so many clots? Mine was the last this time and I think that's what it was because obviously those clots we're from the cp. it was way too early. Hope it goes away soon and your body regulates itself so you can get preggo as soon as you start trying again! These few months will fly by. 

Flu- can't wait to see your OPKs! I'm going to do another one is about 30 minutes. I think it'll be high as I'm only cd 12 but I hope I peak tomorrow! Bump buddies here we come.


----------



## Janisdkh

*Dobs *I am so sorry about hubs bailing on the ttc train for now and that your bleeding has not stopped. Lots of stress it seems right about now with the jobs etc.. Big hugs to you and hopefully when you are all settled SO will jump right back on the train. XO


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie thanks. I hope it's positive. I wish I had my stuff with me, I'd test now but I'm waiting for my last stop. Ugh so I have to wait another 2 1/2 hours. Yes bump buddies for sure :)

Quiet today. J how are you? Campn? CB? Fern? M&S?


----------



## shaescott

Hasn't been very active today, huh? Unless my phone is glitching lol... 

So I've been sick the past few days. I called out of work Monday and Tuesday... Had to come in today though. I can't just miss 3 days in a row, ya know? 

Today I met a girl who lost an ovary and Fallopian tube when she was just a kid... She had a 10 cm cyst on her left ovary and it burst one day while she was watching tv or something and she had to go to the hospital obviously and they transferred her to a better hospital from the one she was in to make sure she got a good ob/gyn to take care of it. So she lost her left ovary and her left tube... I'm not sure how old she was but I'm gonna guess like 12? Under 14 definitely. But thank god she still has her right ovary and tube! She really wants kids and always has so she was super worried about that.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, oh sorry you have been ill. I hope you are feeling better though. Oh yeah I'm sure she wasn't as fussed about fertility then but that's huge to go through at that age. Poor thing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- how sad! I feel bad when things like that happen. 
Hope you feel better soon. 

Flu- I take my test with me haha because I've learned I have my surge between 10-11 am and once it happens the line goes down quick. So go in the bathroom and spend forever taking an opk hahaha hope you get your positive today. 


Afm- had lots of rights side AND left side ovary pain so here's to hoping I drop two eggs!! Got another "high" read on my opk. I expect a "peak" tomorrow or Friday. Right on schedule.


----------



## JLM73

*Keeper*O M G !!!! Adorbs!!!! Your gals are real beauts! Have to fend the boys off FOR LIFE!!:trouble::gun:
And on Ella's US looking like Daisy's OMG yessss!!! Like the same features!!!

*Shae*the pic with glasses is not as clear, but I can def see the dark outer ring is still thick- very cool:thumbup:

*Wooks* I truly believe exhubs is in the closet- and hiding HARD! His parents are VERY strict Christian, and far be it for their only Son to actually be HONEST at the age of almost 45!!!
Dude needs a Boyfriend ASAP- so he can't stop annoying the piss outta me using our DS for petty things. He will NEVER admit to them that he is Gay- didn't bother me- as I got DS, and I can live with an axe murderer - so long as they aren't swingin it at ME:haha:
He will likely live with them forever - total momma's boy with the longest umbilical cord I've ever seen! We lived like 35 mins from them, and he STILL would not make even a simple decision without consulting Mom and Dad:saywhat:

I'm sure I mentioned this before- but I def need a sure bfp before I approach either of my docs. 
GP- won't do ANY labs related to fertility/pregnancy- and last time I got her to send a beta out- she REFUSED to do a quantitative! Only sent a qualitative, which I harped on not being good enough to determine low hcg- as their threshold is 25miu :huh:
So not approaching her again- I can test that myself with cheapies ( the 25miu i mean)
Also my old Gyn- does NOT take my insur* unless* I am pregnant ( something about not being able to refuse preg women care etc). Sooo I have to be preg for sure- cuz if I roll in the office and fail the pee test- I have to pay CASH for that visit and the pee test :shock:


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I've been alternating sides this week. I think I have a contest between my ovaries :rofl: I have to use public restrooms while working so I never take it with me. I hate using public restrooms anyways. That's good that you got a high today and should be on schedule for O on Friday :)


----------



## Flueky88

J wow that's crazy you have to be pregnant for your insurance to pay. When are you testing again?


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies sorry I've been so quiet. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed and achey; also trying not to think about ttc too much but I'm still cheering you all on from the sidelines, as always.

Flueks and mrsgreen- will be awesome if you are bump buddies.

Shae you are going to be awesome at ttc because of self-education :) I didn't even know that much at age 32 when dh and I started trying this time around! 

Dobs- just hugs. Xx

Janis- are you still stressed? Will you be having betas done? X


----------



## TexasRider

Man I don't think this patch of fertile cm is gonna end! I've been havin ewcm for like 5 days now! My cervix is still high and open today and ewcm. It's not sperm I know I just checked like 10 minutes ago and bd over 12 hours ago since it was 10pm at night


----------



## claireybell

Yes J, when will you re test my lovely? 

Your girls are simply beautiful Keeps :hugs: 

Omg Dobby, cant believe SO is off the ttc wagon again :( hopefully when work bits & the move in together happens soon, he'll jump straight back on that wagon :) 

Have been working today girls, uhhh it was very busy but ive discovered my works chair makes my ass hurt more so im getting a bottom cushion Lol!! 

Wookie not long until testing eeee!!! 

Camps you baby boy.. LOVE him, i could eat him haha hes a beaut aswell!! 

Eye colour chat whilst i remember.. My Dad had blue eyes & fair hair & my mum has very dark brown with almost black hair, suprisingly me & my older sister had the fair hair & blue eye & my younger sister dark like my mum! I always thought dark eyes/hair just over ruled but obvs not & other factors are considered.. My neice has red hair & green eyes, true redhead but neither mum or dad had red hair or green eyes, dark & fair hair.. But if one parent has dark dark hair the red/ginger gene is carried it seems..! Me & SO have same colourings of fair & blue eyes, Riley is the same so im guessing baby girl with be aswell, unless she randomly pops out ginge lol!


----------



## claireybell

Lotsa ewcm is great Tex :thumbup: keep up bd'ing every other day or so eee! What cd do you usually ov or does it vary?


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* That sounds like a GOOD thing- get the troops in there waiting at the front line!:thumbup:

Ok I am prepping din din so I don't have to spend a long time cooking. Doing Ground Italian sausage, with Garlic and Onions, stuffed into mini muffins ( very easy just biscuit doughs), gonna top them with Pepperjack cheese and hopefully mom will stay in her corner of the world after that lol.

OK wet pics line is so faint not sure it will make the upload, dry is still fainter than the 19dpo:shrug: Just gotta wait it out...worst case I have a pack of pills here I can use to induce AF, but want to make sure there are no more lines before that.


----------



## JLM73




----------



## claireybell

J im sat here drooling at your dinner prepping mmmmm i come by for dinner yes?? Lol

I cant see anything on the wet test hun.. :( sorry :( sucks!! They were so clear the other day!!


----------



## claireybell

But i can see it when dry on those ones?? Its all very bizarre :shrug:


----------



## TexasRider

Well ovulation day seems to vary. I've O'd on day 13,14,14,18-19. So not super reliable lol. But I did have confirmed ovulation by Temps for al those cycles. I'm hopin all the ewcm is a good sign that I will O. My DH is getting tired from all the bd. I'm ready for a temp rise so I can get a break!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, it sucks being an adult and having to make sensible decisions, it really does. I'm terrible at it. Jump in and deal with the practicalities later is my usual method. Or even better, hand them over to someone else to deal with. Hope you get that contract signed soon!

Fern :hugs: IVF hits hard, I've heard. How long until drugs stop and procedures start?

I'm thinking of getting a fertility monitor thing for next month, and also for later when it's time to think about family planning again. Anything hormonal does not agree with me and while the coil was fine the first time round, this last time it was irritating and I think it slipped. And condoms, just no. Eeew. Pull out will never happen :haha: so that leaves monitoring fertility.. It won't be a disaster if it's not 100% effective :haha: so it seems like a reasonable merhod for us.. Is CB the only one? Mrs Green? Flueks? Any recommendations?

Shae, hope you feel better.

Tex, sounds promising :D

J, that sucks. Can you not get a different GP? I thought the whole point of paying for it and/or insurance was so you pretty much got what you wanted?! :wacko:

AFM - apparently I have an election to vote in tomorrow. I wasn't allowed to in the UK general election as I'm not a British citizen, but the Scottish parliament counts as 'local' so I do have a vote. So now I have to read up on who's saying what :yawn:

Star Wars day was great but we ran out of time and I didn't get my tattoos. Boo. We had the soundtrack on all day and I even wore my stormtrooper underwear (the girls were well jealous :haha: )

TTC-wise, CD33, nothing doing. Boobs are a bit perkier than usual but the same old BFN - I see lines if I squint but I think it's just the antibody strip. I found an old hpt from Ella pregnancy, which was the same brand as the ones I have and damn, there's no need to squint at it. The dye is strong with those ones... Nothing I can do but wait for AF to show and keep testing. Long, irregular cycles are my norm which is usually great but not when baby making!


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* I have very basic insur since self employed it costs loads! 
Not worth switching GPs as she is less than 5 mins away, so is my Gyn IF and when I have a solid preg.
Also it's not just the GP that is the prob ( other than the heifer doesn't seem to understand that while a Qual beta may show neg with 25miu threshold, and a Qual would TELL me how much hcg which is >5 would be a positive!) The insur will not pay for any preg/fert testing done by a GP

*CB* Yes the wet pic I took at 3 mins in was barrreeeellllyyy visible, just a hue...took until about 20 mins to look like the dry ones- but I was heading out to the stores. So it was fully dry once I got back:shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Lol Texas! Feel your pain though, bd'ing started being a chore for us ttc no1, we got so pissed off with having sex, SO started getting stressed out.. how mad is that!! 

Sorry M+S with the bfn's.. You could always try Soy to see if ovulation happensearlier maybe? I know Campn took it the cycle she fell preggers with bumpy girl :thumbup: i used to have longer cycles years ago but having my son made them shorter, weird! But yes great usually but not when ttc :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Fern :hugs: sometimes ttc feels like too much. I get that way sometimes. Feel free to chime in ttc or nonttc whenever you need :)

Texas Oh I'm feeling you on long patch of fertile cm. But at least it's prime conditions for sperm :) FX for temp rise tomorrow.

CB your poor bum. I hope the cushion helps out :)

J, I'm sorry that AF may be around the corner. 

M&S there is also one called ovacue. A girl I used to work with had PCOS and used it and got pregnant. If I got one it was going to be the one I purchased but I know when I'm fertile now so I'm not going to spend the money. Long cycles and/or irregular cycles are terrible. Oh I need stormtroopers undies now. Well actually I'd prefer Darth Vader ;)


----------



## claireybell

Your cycles oober long at the moment aswell J, how many dpo would you say you are?


----------



## claireybell

Ah yes Star Wars undies :thumbup: i want some in the form of those little shorts type pants, only ones that are comfy for me at moment & fit me ha ha


----------



## Flueky88

Opk still not quite positive. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## TexasRider

I had a Clear blue fertility monitor given to me and honestly it helps a little but not as much as I was hoping. No more helpful than OPKs or monitoring your cm would be. Plus the monitor is expensive and the sticks are too. The clearblue digi tests I haven't tried but I may give them a try next month if this one doesn't pan out.


----------



## Janisdkh

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've been so quiet. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed and achey; also trying not to think about ttc too much but I'm still cheering you all on from the sidelines, as always.
> 
> Flueks and mrsgreen- will be awesome if you are bump buddies.
> 
> Shae you are going to be awesome at ttc because of self-education :) I didn't even know that much at age 32 when dh and I started trying this time around!
> 
> Dobs- just hugs. Xx
> 
> Janis- are you still stressed? Will you be having betas done? X

Less worried but still worried.. When I see my GP I will be getting betas done.. I wont be seeing my obgyn until 31st :(


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm so frustrated for you but at least now you are also on the same page with him so I'm sure that will bring you lots of peace knowing that maybe now isn't the right time yet? I don't know why you're still passing clots though, and your unhelpful doctors are jerks. 

Flu- Fx for your opk to turn dark and positive for you hun! 

Been a busy bee here today, but finally cleaned my fridge. It's amazing when you realize how much junk you keep in there that is probably expired! I am running out of things to clean though, what am I gonna do with my nesting!? Anyone want me to come and clean their house!? :p


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Dobby- I'm so frustrated for you but at least now you are also on the same page with him so I'm sure that will bring you lots of peace knowing that maybe now isn't the right time yet? I don't know why you're still passing clots though, and your unhelpful doctors are jerks.
> 
> Flu- Fx for your opk to turn dark and positive for you hun!
> 
> Been a busy bee here today, but finally cleaned my fridge. It's amazing when you realize how much junk you keep in there that is probably expired! I am running out of things to clean though, what am I gonna do with my nesting!? Anyone want me to come and clean their house!? :p


Yes please!


----------



## DobbyForever

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U08XWOx3XYM

Lmfao


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U08XWOx3XYM
> 
> Lmfao

HAHAHA Dobby I love this! DS has been so mean and whinny today I wanted to stab my eyes with a fork sometimes. I cringe at the thought of having to tend to a newborn with DS behaving this way. :growlmad:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- I saw that isn't is freakin hilarious?!?

Campn- come on over!

Flu- lets both get positive OPKs tomorrow ok?! Lol

J- sorry Hun. 

M&s- I think the advanced clear blue digital OPKs are basically the same as a monitor. I'm using them this month because well the doctor told me to use digital OPKs to be sure. But they're not much different than regular OPKs. I probably wouldn't by a monitor just because I'm determined to get pregnant THIS month. Haha I have he same situation for Bc after we have a baby and we decided we're just going to chance it. It's taken so long to get pregnant that we figured if it happens it's meant to be. Plus I'm be Breast feeding so I won't get my cycles back right away.


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* This is the longest cycle I have ever had:shock:
Today ( well you are already on tomoro lol) so by the time you READ this in the morning, I will be 12 days late for AF, and on cd37!! You know I always always have 26 day cycles so yea...way late ...

OK ladies- my new TTC crazy brain idea :wacko:...I should be 24dpo today(Wednesday), from cd12 where I thought I O'd, and also where FF originally placed my O.
Welll you all know I only rode the MF rollercoaster twice this month ( noted on my chart as BD) 
:-k I def think I had my bfp from 16dpo on BUT, now I am wondering if :
there was some weird egg release due to EPO and soy???
*Around cd30* FF mysteriously changed my O day allll the way further to cd27!! :saywhat: I was WTF FF??? Buuut I look at it now, and If that dip at cd27 was egg - orrr ANOTHER egg ( i know bare with me lol) then you can see I :sex: the 2nd time that month with MF on cd25...TWO days before FF placed it's second guess for my O! and had :sex: with MF two days before on cd25, then I would only be 9dpo now(from cd27), and had a small dip 3dpo ( estrogen?) and another dip 7dpo (implant??):shrug:
My temps have remained higher than the cd27 O that FF switched to ( but it won't change to that now grrr), so all I can think of for the faint positives would be maybe there were 2 beans this cycle, and 1 fades away and the other since implanted and is keeping the hcg from dropping totally, but is still so early at 9dpo that lines are still faint??
If you all recall, cd31( orig thought 19dpo) was my strongest lines on all tests, but then they got lighter 20dpo, and 21dpo, then recovered a bit 22dpo and have been faint since gahhhh! WTF???
LOL I am the ONE person who usually knew exactly when to expect O to the DAY, annnd when the shift would be as well as exact dpo- W T F !!?? this is crazy lol
Any thoughts on the possibility of 2 eggies that far apart??


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:rofl: OMG:rofl:
Did JGarn perform that for a show??? omg :rofl:
That is sooooo me when DS is still bouncing off the walls at 1 am at times:brat:
seriously, even when the kid was a baby he would catch himself falling asleep, push up abruptly and start waving an arm or something, ANYthing just to try and fight sleep :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- unfortunately I think the two egg release is highly unlikely. But I know in rare occurrences it had happened so keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Greenie* just trying to figure out this weird ass cycle- soy is suposed to make you O EARLIER, and EPO gives stronger eggs and multiple eggs...
I def doubt they are that far apart, well a weeks time, but Since AF is NEVER later than 1 day for me - and I'm almost 12 days late ( at midnight) WTF??
Like - there HAS to be some hcg floating around for evey test to come up with faints...weird


----------



## campn

J- I wish I knew what's going on and offer you any helpful insight but you and Dobs always have the exciting cycles! So this is the cycle you took soy right!? Soy made me ovulate 5 or so days late it's possible you ovulated late. I'll have to stalk your chart more. 

Green- Are your OPKS always positive!? I'm so glad you've decided this is the cycle to get pregnant! I think being due in January in California will be so awesome, you'll avoid swelling up for sure! 

Dobby- Hope the weird clot spotting is over now, I am with the ladies, I think you and SO should ntnp for a while so that way it's the perfect compromise and you're 100% leaving it to fate! No OPKS or charts though!


----------



## JLM73

*Camps*:nope:
If I O'd 5 days later, cd17, then that is 8 days AFTER :sex:1 and 8 days BEFORE :sex2
So :witch: would def have been on time:shrug:
And def would have been here day OF 2nd :sex: or the day right after it


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I think you ovulated on cd 24...?? Maybe? Lol 

Campn- um I think I always do? The months I was positive I ovulated I did... Lol and January would be pretty awesome. A huge part of my family has birthdays between January and early February. So it's kind of fun. Including my bday mid jan and my moms at the end of jan.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> J- I think you ovulated on cd 24...?? Maybe? Lol
> 
> Campn- um I think I always do? The months I was positive I ovulated I did... Lol and January would be pretty awesome. A huge part of my family has birthdays between January and early February. So it's kind of fun. Including my bday mid jan and my moms at the end of jan.

I'm so sorry hun, my brain is fried at night. I meant to ask are they already positive or not yet? I'm sorry! That sounded too confusing!


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is really odd. Either way, you should have an answer in a few days.

Have any of you heard of the big wildfire in Fort McMurray? They evacuated a whole town of nearly 80,000 people in Alberta. Over 1600 structures burnt. My hubby uses to work up there and we did consider moving there a few years ago but life went another way. It's a busy oil city, I imagine they will rebuilt quickly once the fire is under control and out. my thoughts have been there all day.

Last year I found myself in a situation where we had a huge wildfire 15 km north of us. I was making arrangements on how and where I could evacuate all my animals to. If the fire had gotten closer to us, we would have had one escape route. Scary stuff.


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Dobby- I'm so frustrated for you but at least now you are also on the same page with him so I'm sure that will bring you lots of peace knowing that maybe now isn't the right time yet? I don't know why you're still passing clots though, and your unhelpful doctors are jerks.
> 
> Flu- Fx for your opk to turn dark and positive for you hun!
> 
> Been a busy bee here today, but finally cleaned my fridge. It's amazing when you realize how much junk you keep in there that is probably expired! I am running out of things to clean though, what am I gonna do with my nesting!? Anyone want me to come and clean their house!? :p

Il send you a plane ticket & come blitz mine :haha:


----------



## shaescott

https://youtu.be/nDGKK6y8OtQ

This is Samuel L Jackson narrating that same book. There's an intro first, so if you just want the narration skip to 1:00.


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* Aren't you supposed to be coming to dinner?? lol

*Pacific* I hope I have a GREAT answer in a few days lol
And omg about the fire! 80k peeps ( insert faint emoji) Damn when I was at the Fire Dept, we could get 4 ppl out of one darn house! They always try and sneak back in for something :growlmad: That's sad about the structures lost, as I know it likely hurt a few ppl, and def lots of critters!

*MrsG*:shrug: ANYthing is possible with my crazy chart :rofl:
But if I O's cd24 then I have more odds against me than pull out, as that would be a day past O :( 
and I would be 12 dpo now...which would mean a day away from AF due.....AGAIN lol
so confusing!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, DH is so good about throwing out expired stuff from the fridge. His mom likes to keep all kinds of stuff and he hated it. So he tosses it. I'm the one that'll temp fate and drink expires milk as long as it smells fine and isn't clumpy. He'll get rid of it typically before I have a chance :rofl:

Dobby bwhahaha. I'm sure every parent has felt that way. 

Greenie, yeah before I wanted a monitor soon bad but I regulated and knew why do I need that when my temp, opks, and cm tell me? 

J I'm just at a loss as to what's happened. I hope you get your blaring bfp soon or AF. Really really hope for the first one, but I find getting an answer is better than limbo.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific Oh I hadn't heard but I don't have cable. I couldn't imagine losing everything in a fire. More so my Chihuahua and irreplaceable possessions rather than monetary value items.


----------



## shaescott

I didn't hear about the fire... The only news I'm getting is from my sister about how there were 2 fights in the same lunch period at her school, including a food fight. Not a fun food fight, a "I'm pissed at you so I'm gonna throw salad at your head" food fight. I think the other a girl tried to punch some guy and a teacher held her back and the guy punched her in the head. Interesting. Anyway, this is the news I get unless I specifically go to the news app on my phone and look for news.


----------



## wookie130

Texas- I did NOT like the CBE fertility monitor. I used that, and I ended up needing to use the CBE smiley digis, as my smiley face ended up being on different days than what the monitor was giving me for my "peak" reading...as it turns out, the smiley digis were more accurate in pinpointing my surge. Once I stopped using the monitor, we were actually timing bd better.

J- I know this is a long shot...and I know this doesn't line up with getting lines on hpts, but is it possible that you're experiencing an anovulatory cycle? Perhaps your body has geared up to ovulate, but it's hanging on to your eggs, and it's throwing FF for a loop? I don't know. In any case, it's a crazy cycle. Could you go see another doctor? One who could do bloodwork and cover it under your insurance? Pregnant or not, perhaps there's a reason why your cycle has gone wonky, and a good OB could shed some light on what may be happening...

Campn- How are you nesting at 20 weeks! LOL!!! I was so tired during my second pregnancy (well, my first child was only about 12 months old...phew), that I was still puking, and laying around like a lazy slob at that point. I don't think I even felt remotely human until I was more like 25 weeks along, and then, I was getting big, and headed for the fat whale uncomfortable stage of the third tri. :rofl: I got all nesty when I was like 30-34 weeks along, and that was it.

Pacific- I have heard about the wildfire on the news...it's terrible. I cannot even imagine. :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

I mostly just want a monitor so I have a lazy way of knowing when I ov. I get frustrated with opks, maybe because of the long cycles, and think my surge must be really short because the one time I caught it, I had very pos opk at 2pm and by 5pm it was gone. Even at that I didn't ov til 2-3 days later, unless I have an 18 day lp! Which seems unlikely. For ttc purposes I only need to know when to count from as we bd just about every night anyway - husby gets antsy if one night gets missed so to even go two in a row requires illness or similar solid excuse &#128580; For family planning purposes after it would be useful though.

Temping is out, I don't sleep consistently enough, rarely a solid three hour block and definitely not at the same time every night.

I would just leave it to chance but considering the next one will be #4 already :haha: and every other time I've fallen preggo again pretty much as soon as I stopped bf (no periods between Joe and Nat, first ov resulted in bfp, only one period between Nat and Ella) so it seems a little high risk..

We keep barely anything in the fridge so throwing out expired stuff is easy. It doesn't usually get a chance to get that far! 

Anyone nesting is more than welcome round here, any time. Plenty of stuff to clean and organise. That instinct mysteriously seems to pass me by, I go straight from 1st tri zombie to 2nd tri insomnia to 3rd tri non-stop nocturnal peeing which all adds up to TIRED. :haha:

I see a line again, this time on 25miu :hissy: I now have no more tests left apart from one CB digi until my ICs arrive (maybe today but more likely tomorrow or Saturday) and I'm so fed up staring at sticks. The easy answer would be just to stop and wait. But, you know, addict...

Sorry for the selfish post :blush:


----------



## TexasRider

Ok I still don't have a temp rise so of course I turn to google. Turns out taking too much B-complex and B-6 if you don't need it can actually delay ovulation etc. I started taking both in January and had normal cycles for 3 times now these last 2 cycles have been way longer. Maybe I have too much B-6 and it's messing up my estrogen and delaying O? What do you ladies think? 

I Stopped taking them today but it will take a few days for it to be out of my system. Gah I hate myself for doing this... But at least it can be fixed if that is indeed the problem


----------



## pacificlove

J, surprisingly no injuries or deaths although I am sure there were pets left behind. On the other hand there is a Facebook group that has been organising pets, livestock etc rescue. As the fire is now across the highway that leads out, no one is able to go back. There is only one highway that leads further north into the oilfield (10-20,000 people were evacuated into the oilfield camps) and one highway that leads out South. There is nothing else around.
J, any new pee sticks from you?

Who else is waiting to test?


----------



## Fern81

Wow I hadn't heard about that horrible fire.... glad they got the people to safety but still terrible about the devastation and all the animals :( I hate hate hate fire. Fire & burning is my biggest fear. 

Speaking of animals - I'm on a mission here to try and save 2 dogs in my street. We live in quite a nice-ish middle class neighborhood but there is this random abandoned house at the end of the street ( isn't there always!?). Anyway when I go running/walking I always pass the house. A few weeks ago two beautiful dogs appeared in the yard. At first I didn't really take too much notice but then they started running to the fence whenever I would approach and whine & bark for attention (not an aggressive type of bark). Upon closer inspection I noticed that they were looking thin and I could see no water or food bowls anywhere in the yard. So I think someone left the dogs there to guard the empty property & to discourage squatters.... but now that person is not taking care of the dogs at all!! 
Yesterday I noticed the larger of the two dogs also has a horrible eye infection & has lost his eye!! So I phoned the SPCA and have been putting food and water through the fence for them (shame the dogs pounced on the food so eagerly that the one dog started to vomit because he was swallowing it whole). Finally today the SPCA phoned me to let me know they have inspected the property and have left a warning. If the owner doesn't phone them by Monday they will get a subpoena to cut the locks and have the dogs removed yay!! Shame I'm already dreaming of taking them both in myself. If I don't get a bfp I just might :) I already have 2 rescue cats! Please send good vibes to the 2 doggies!

JLM - It's so weird how your health care system works! There's definitely something slightly abnormal going on and you can't have it checked out because you are not obviously and clearly pregnant!? Aaawwww hun I hope it all ends well xx

Flueks & green & texas - cmon positive OPKs!!

Flueky - thanks hun.... I'm trying not to think of ttc too much at the moment because we are trying harder than ever before in fact we are smack bam in the middle of our first (and only) IVF. Sometimes all I want to do is talk about it but mostly I don't want to think about it too much because it becomes too "big" if you know what I mean. 

Will see what the dr says tomorrow at my progress scan. I can sure feel these ovaries swelling!


----------



## campn

Sorry ladies I haven't kept up with the thread, DH has been out of town this week and DS is being so bratty and whinny and I'm so crampy and sore today. 

Fern- best of luck tomorrow at your scan hun, sending you all good vibes and thinking of you!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, hopefully the owners will show up to surrender the animals. Why have a let if you are just going to forget about them. I get it, there are dogs that live outside with a flock guarding job all day and night but those dogs are looked after!

J, no pee sticks yet?

As for me (I know again!) Finally had time to get blood taken for part 1 of the genetic testing on baby. Then Between weeks 15 and 20 they do part 2.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- so sad about the doggies. :( things like that break my heart. 

Funny dog story: my dog didn't eat the other night. And his stomach was so full I was worried sick it was from a twisted stomach. Turns out it wasn't. He found the bag of cat food and ate until we couldn't even move. He's such a fatty! Haha so he's not on a diet with more exercise. Who knows how long he's been doing this but he's gained a little weight! Haha 

Campn- hope things calm down a bit for you. 

Texas- oh no! That's why I'm so scared of supplements! I hope you even out and ovulate soon. Then flu, you and me can all be in the tww together.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- what kind of genetic testing? What's it called? I'm so interested in these things. Haha

Flu- when are you taking another OPK?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, it's the sips test. It looks for the markers of down syndrom, etc.
Naughty dog! But he wouldn't be the first dog to steal cat food ;)
I knew of a German Shepherd that got into his nearly full 30lb bag of food... Let's just say he spent a few days at the vet getting his stomach pumped. :haha: the owners felt a little stupid when they let it happen a second time. By the third time he had learned how to open the pantry door (whether or not the door was closed is debatable) and the bin where his food was kept.


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks* I'm just waiting it out- I have some ghetto ass insurance that covers things 100% "IF medically necessary" and they don't deem betas as medically necessary. So even if I get a doc that will do the labs- the insur will reject paying it which means the bill comes to Me[-X[-X
I did Soy and EPO this cycle, and DEF felt O pains which I usually don't, and despite sh*tty charting, there is still a def temp shift, so I'm pretty sure I O'd near cd12ish, just not sure what's up with the latter half of the cycle??
Something is causing :af: and with faint lines on all test brands, I am still guessing hcg. Perhaps a bean that stopped growing :shrug:

I am debt free since 2009 and plan to stay that way as long as possible LOL
Cash lab is $140 ...EACH. So doing 2 to ensure rising hcg is a no go.

*Flu* agreed! AF is better than limbo! I had pink cm this am, but also had it cd21.You know my TTC brain is like -:shock: OMG! MF was high on his gout meds on the 2nd :sex: so *maybe he DIDN'T pull out in time!? And maybe this is IB!? And I would be 10dpo now, a very common implant day!?And I had a big temp dip even though cervix is still closed and semisoft!?*:haha:
Reminds me of *Shae* arguing with her brain and body :rofl:

*Tex* :-k Not sure what's up wth that hun :hugs: I have been on the Super B-complex over a year, but my cycles have always been 26 days - except this cycle of mayhem now lol

*Pacific* I do LOVE that about FB- even tho I rarely use mine. It goes a LONG way to help with animal rescues! Glad no one was hurt tho. We always had to think about what to do with my pets IF we get a hurricane evacuation. At least we get plenty of notice on them- not like tornados etc. But I wil pack everyone up in their crates except MegaMutt ( too big) - throw him in the car, the Koi into some buckets with bait aerators and off we go!

*Fern* You ROCK! So glad the :dog: faces have someone like you to take notice AND action!

*Camps*:-k you said crampy!? Hope you mean ligaments and growing pains...nothing in a bad way right? My DS has been in rare form his last few stay overs- I have never had to yell at him so much! He's in this phase of doing anything he can to be annoying- like being perfectly quiet on his tablet, then when I am on :telphone: he will start banging things- yelling loud noises, or jumping on my things :growlmad: I know it's just a 5yr old trying to get my attention- but I am trying to teach him he is being VERY rude. So he's had his fave thing - tablet- taken away quite a few times lately! ughh!

My first signal this am is still faint, and the CB has a plus for sure, also light, but darker than the First Sig:shrug: Also I had pink tinged cm this am ( ANOTHER implant bleed??:rofl:
I'll post the pics in a bit- working on some pastries for an order.


----------



## pacificlove

J, i hope you get some answers.. So with af being xx amounts late your insurance still won't see it necessary for you to see the doctor? Crazy world...
As for the fire, I saw that one of the rescue was sending $3000 worth of crates up to that area to bring left behind pets out!
Hurricane? Can't imagine going through one of those, I see that on TV..
Mind you, now I live in an earthquake zone and are waiting for THE big one. Reminds me that I should probably start an earthquake survival kit..


----------



## JLM73

I LOVE it when humans step up their game to save animals!

On another note- Just saw on the news Janet Jackson is supposedly preggers at 49!!:shock: WIll be her first kiddo!
She married a Mid Eatern Billionaire a while back, and apparently posted a vid which the news just showed- she stated Her and her husband are "planning their family" and had a HUGE smile- then said she had to cancel the tour for now, and hoped fans understood it was important she did this now, and that she had to rest per doc's orders! Oh wow, I always wondered why she never had kids!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I really think you ovulated on cd 24 and are 13 dpo. I really really do. 
Also, I have to google this Janet Jackson story now!

Pl- I love when people come together and help each other.


----------



## TexasRider

J I was taking a b complex and then and extra 100mg of b6 by itself. I should have done more research cause apparently B6 can either help with LP or it can delay ovulation. I guess the longer I've been taking it the more it's effected me. Anyways I'm not taking it anymore. But I just dropped it last night so I'm not sure how long it will take till it gets out of my system.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Got another "high" reading on my opk but I have tons of ewcm so I think I'll get a positive tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Flueky88

Texas hope it helps you O sooner by stopping it.

Pacific glad no one was killed :)

Campn :hugs: it's alright dear

Fern Oh poor doggies. Glad you have a good heart and called about them :)

Greenie I will be doing opk soon. I got done early :) as long as your getting ewcm it's a good sign :)

J now for the waiting game huh. Pink cm I guess is IB or AF knocking. Oh yes I saw about her getting pregnant. Inspirational isn't it?


----------



## campn

J- Yeah they're those achy round ligament pain, my doctor said they get worse with warm weather and yesterday I don't think I drank enough water plus I probably pushed myself too hard around the house. 

DS is so so whinny and loud all the time too! Seriously today he was asking me to do something every 2 minutes. I could barely sit down at all. Nap and bed time are seriously holy time around here. Every day I do a dance in the hallway once he peacefully goes to bed then I retreat to my comfy bed, put my feet up and usually eat a snack IN peace.


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* Oh I see...yea that may be a bit much. The only supplements I have heard you can take alot of without ill effect is Vit C and Folic Acid- but a teacher once told me his son got addicted to plucking tangerines from their tree in the yard, and ate so many a day his palms and bottoms of feet began to have a an orange hue :haha:
So yea....I guess they all have limits.

*MrsG* SUPER excited to see your BFP this month! You are def on track with all the EWCM- riiiiiiide the sausagggge!!!

And I reeeally hope you are right about O on the 24th- cuz I was with a slightly drugged up MF on the 25th- so there's always a chance the eggy was still viable, and that he may have -OOPS not pulled out in time 
:sex: *TMI WARNING!*
:blush: He was behind me, and honestly I didn't feel the normal "hot gush" on my back/buttocks, as that is where he tends to pull out and ....ahem..."finish"
:-k Also he didn't remember ANY details from that night the next day lol
So now I wonder if he didn't finish outside that time- I know some ended up on the bed, but when i went to "wipe off" there wasn't anything on my backside??


----------



## JLM73

Ok stick pic time! Will be a few posts as I can only do 4 per post, nothing major, still faint lines:shrug: oh and no more spotting since this am


----------



## JLM73




----------



## Flueky88

Campn sorry it's been rough on you :hugs: 

Greenie I got my positive. It wasn't quite there on my IC plus it developed a bit odd. I dipped my CB digital opk and got my smiley face :) 

It's Cinco DE mayo so we are going to local Mexican restaurant and screw it I'm having a margarita :dance: just one though


----------



## JLM73




----------



## JLM73

They still seem to be lighter - so back to the :witch: waiting room!


----------



## shaescott

Here are my edits J. It's still pretty clear on the clearblue but not so much on the other one :( I'm starting to wonder if you have some hcg in you naturally. Especially when approaching menopause you can have a slightly elevated hcg level. I hope that is not the case. I really hope you get a sticky baby soon. I hate that you have to just wait, because your mind goes crazy! Like you said, it's like how I can be sometimes. 




Ok so I'm super annoyed. A freshman at my old high school is pregnant with a 20 year old guy... She has the ultrasound pic on Twitter. It looks like a boy to me, so I'm just thinking how far along is she? At least the baby has a visible brain in its ultrasound unlike its mother...


----------



## pacificlove

J, your cycle is just so odd... I am not sure what else to say. Late o is so possible so I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mrs G, get on the Pogo stick! We all know it's your turn to get pregnant this month!

Shae: I learned a really funny saying while working in the oilfield. I think it's funny and laughed my a$$ of when I heard it the first time especially coming from that particular woman who said it in the first place:
"You can fix ugly, but you can't fix stupid"


----------



## campn

Flu- I'm sooooo jealous! Can I come!?? Also am the only one whose face lights up whenever food is coming my way!? Seriously it makes me so happy! 

So I know this girl who went to school with my sister, we never talk but she added me on Facebook and I accepted just to be nice. She saw one of my posts on some ttc forum (she's also ttcing) and ever since then she keeps sending me "so you're ttcing too!?" "Are you pregnant yet!?" 
"So you feelings kicks yet!?", "are you showing!?" "is it a boy or girl!?" And it's like this all the time, like every 3 days or so I get messages from her asking personal questions I don't want to share with her. 

I understand I share everything on here with you guys, but we don't really know each other in real life and I want to share, but her reading a post of mine I didn't want her reading and constantly harassing me with questions like that is getting on my nerves. I deactivated Facebook just to get a break from FB, and then she started commenting all over my Instagram pics "what happened to fb!? Is it a boy or a girl!?" 

She's just too nosy and all that prying is so annoying! I hope my rant doesn't come off rude or bitchy to you ladies, but I'm just frustrated with her.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I would be super frustrated with her too. It's annoying, and people need to learn about personal space! It drives me crazy. 

Flu- I'll join in the margarita festivities!! Lol good luck! Get some tonight AND tomorrow. Let's get those bfps!! 

Thank you for all the encouragement this month. You ladies are amazing. And I'm very hopeful, but if it's not my month... Just please don't let it be another mc. I don't think DH or I can take it. I honestly think if it happens again then we'll stop Ttc.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn no not rude. Some people don't understand privacy or personal space. If someone wants to talk to me about something they will, if not they want it private. Also yes I love food and eating. I'm looking forward to nachos :) oh and yes you can come ;)

Shae, I'm sorry, but yes it happens. It hurts sometimes because you want a baby and then someone who doesn't gets pregnant. Ugh, life sometimes.

J sorry the tests are getting lighter each day :( :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie thank you :) that's the plan. He even asked me so do we have sex tonight or tomorrow :rofl: bless him I love him to bits. I pray it's your sticky rainbow baby. I would rather you get pregnant than I this cycle. Preferably both but if only one could. Enjoy the margarita :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- oh no no no! We're BOTH getting pregnant. :) Texas too once her ovaries decide to let an eggy go! But you're so sweet for saying that.


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies for understanding! 

Green, flu and fern are all getting pregnant this month!!! It's decided!!:happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovelies

Have been working today & then cleaned the house & cleared & washed my huge wardobe out & stacked up some baby tit bits in it, i feel proper done in & achey uhhh :( my nesting is starting i think.. Lol

Had midwife today all was good but my iron levels are quite low :( have now a prescription for 200mg iron tabs one a day.. Man i hope i dont get constipated, im dreading it... :( no wonder im tired zzz! Im not having my glucose test re done as shes not concerned re gestational diabetes as my growth scans are all perfect :) 

Im excited to see some ov temp rises & more testing in the coming days ladies eeee! 

Sorry your in limbo J :hugs:

Whiney preschoolers are hard work campn, feel your stressy tiredness hun, your doing a great job :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Pacific- my mom always said that saying too haha

YESSSS YOURE ALL GETTING PREGNANT THIS MONTH!
(Listen here ovaries, eggs, sperm, and uteruses. You're gonna comply with the plan of healthy conception and successful implantation this month. Or else.)


----------



## shaescott

Hey just so y'all know, y'all better keep me updated on the best and worst baby products so I can regularly update my registry over my waiting years. Cuz y'all are gonna be having babies, all within the next 10 months if I have anything to do with it! And I won't, so you tell me the best gear! Haha! Also wear to shop maternity for the cutest clothes? I'm skinny so I don't need plus-sized..... Hm. But yeah, y'all tell me the best stuff.


----------



## TexasRider

Well me being a dumb ass basically Overdosed on vitamin B6- literally the bottle said 100mg is like 5000% of daily allowance... No wonder my ovulation was delayed. I'm my sure how long it will take to correct. It is a water soluble vitamin and that leaves quicker than fat soluble thank God. If this cycle doesn't go well at least maybe my next one will be better... I swear I'm not jacking with supplements again.... Just taking my prenatals!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is everyone?!?


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry I've been reading mostly, tried my hands at whipper snipping and then covered one of my chicken runs with bird netting. The ravens have been stealing eggs. The fight is on :haha: now to cover the duck run... Ugh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Did not realize whipper snapper is an actual thing


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Where is everyone?!?

Sorry Greenie it's been a tough few days here. DS kicked his tablet until he shattered the screen, then broke the tv remote so now I can't even watch my tv anymore. He skipped a nap today and mostly whinned and cried so of course I cried too. 

Real mom moment, it's the constant wondering if we are failing at this. I'm trapped in a prison that I built myself :nope: 

J, what's the magic age!?? I keep waiting for that "aha" moment when things will just shift.


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* my DS listened very well and wasn't bratty UNTIL now at 5 1/2! ugh
He's on a defiance mission I tell you.

Magic Age?? = When they move out :rofl:
#1 son is 24- was very responsible and in top security clearance job in USAF... as soon as my mom let him move in with us he is always out or on video games all day when not at work:growlmad:
total slob, and NEVER offers to help with ANYthing!
my DD is 18 and was JUST like him, but as soon as she moved out- Moved to Missouri for college, Full time job straight away, saving for a car as well while attending school full time .... yea magic age = moving OUT lol


----------



## shaescott

I've been watching tv. I'm completely up to date with grey's anatomy. I'm bursting over this episode so I'm gonna talk about it in a spoiler box. Cuz there's lots of spoilers from tonight's episode that I just watched. 


Spoiler
Ok so Callie had a baby with Mark Sloan many seasons ago. Callie and Arizona dated, and got married. Arizona legally adopted Callie's baby, Sofia. Not from Callie, but as a co-parent. Ok so fast forward. They got divorced. They split time with Sofia. Oh and Mark is dead so he's not in the mix. Callie's new girlfriend is moving to NY I think (they live in Seattle) and Callie decided to go with her and bring Sofia. And Arizona was like wtf you can't do that she's my kid too. And so she filed for sole custody of Sofia. Tbh I was on Arizona's side despite not being the biological mother. So they went to court and Lordy... Callie used some nasty stuff against Arizona.... In the end the judge gave sole custody to Arizona, likely because it keeps Sofia in the same school with her friends and an extensive support network of friend doctors. It shows Arizona taking Sofia and Callie sobbing and tbh although I felt kinda bad for Callie, I was dancing around saying fuuuuuuck youuuuu cuz she just randomly decided to uproot her daughter just to be with her girlfriend and I was so pissed about it cuz you can't do that to a 6 year old with another mom.... Anyway so yeah I'm sooooo so so happy that Arizona got custody. I wish it didn't have to be sole custody though because Callie is only in NY for like a year. Anyway yeah so I'm happy with the result, I admit I expected Callie to win.


----------



## pacificlove

Not going to read your spoiler Shae! It doesn't air here for another 15 minutes. :haha: plus I usually watch big bang theory first which airs at the same time.

Dobs, it goes by many names as I have learned. Edge trimmer, etc..we don't have a lawn mower yet so...


----------



## campn

J!! HAHAHA finally something that made me laugh today! I thought only girls get that whinny and bratty but boy was I wrong. 

In other news, a neighbor who lives in the next subdivision posted this online. So so cute! She looks great for being postpartum! :p
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shaescott

pacific if you've watched the last episode read this spoiler box, it doesn't say anything about this episode, just your opinion on what's going on prior to this episode.


Spoiler
For the custody battle, who's side are you on? Arizona or Callie? I'm personally on Arizona's side.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I'm watching the episode right now so I didn't read the 1st spoiled but for the second spoiler I'm saying Arizona.


----------



## JLM73

OK:blush: prepping for another disapproving look from *M&S* lol
I relocated my lip piercing....so that make #3 ( and final placement).
I didn't really care for how the piercing was just above the corner of my mouth! All the pretty pics I see of Monroe's are either just below the outer edge of your left nostril, or above the left lip's top edge, but equi-distant from both the left top arch of the lip and the left mouth corner....soooo I moved it.
In the end I have to be happy looking at it, and I thought it was the swelling making it look off, but :nope: it was too far toward corner of my mouth...
I numbed the heck outta my lip first tho, as it was a wee sore from the earlier ( 2nd) repierce when mom's ridiculousness made me lose hold of the ball etc and have to switch backings :growlmad:
Anyway, I like where it is now, and this was by far the easiest pierce of the 3, and I was able to put in the longest stemmed lip ring, so it will accommodate any swelling. I look like I have a spider bite were the other 2 were lol. Hope they don't leave dark marks there as my skin occasionally does :roll: I figured relocating them NOW would give a better chance of not having perma-holes there :haha:
Pics below- nothing gross...:blush: Pardon the lack of makeup and oily skin! I tried to show the distances I was talking about on the last pic...

*Before ( Original Placement) and After( final)*

*Distances and old marks*


----------



## campn

J- I'm so proud of you! You did it again! The hair and piercings you are on fleek! (Can I say fleek in this sentence, or is it only for eyebrows!?)

It looks so darn cute and I'm jealous! I only have my ears pierced and I rarely wear earrings. How did you numb your lip, like ice or used something else?


----------



## JLM73

*Camp* Thx! And yesss - you can use fleek for anything you like lol
I personally love it when gay men talk say "Ooooh honey! Your waist is SNATCHED!"
meaning it looks very small compared to bust and hips/hourglassy ( not saying this to me, just in general lol mine DEF is not right now)
yep I iced the outer top lip for like 30 mins (tho some ppl say not to), and used Orajel on the inside of the lip just before the needle. Didn't feel anything inside or middle, and just a slight pinch on the outside ( pierced from inside out.)
But I think that was only because I went VERY slow at the last part to ensure it came out exactly on the mark I made- don't want to repeat this anymore lol.

You are gorg with or without earrings girl! You have that Exotic thing goin, and that beautiful HAIR!!


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* just read your ticker that your baby girl is drinking the amnio fluid - I thought both Awww and Ewwww lol
Only because I recall they pee in there as well:sick: lol
During one of the private scans for the surrotwins- one had a full bladder and just as the tech pointed it out to me....she peed :rofl:
She had it on the "color" setting where you see the reds and blues for blood flow etc, so we actually saw the pee gush lol so weird!


----------



## campn

J- I know this is so gross! She's basically a fish really, at least they don't usually poop in there thankfully! But I guess amniotic fluid is basically sugar water? I know if you leak and it smells fruity and sweet then that's amniotic fluid. 

It feels so weird to be pregnant again, I feel like my uterus is just an apartment that can get rented over and over again. Like oh does it still smell of DS in there!? :p does it need to be repainted!? 

Yay for not feeling anything! the mouth is probably the best place to get a pierce and it heals super quickly, so you may not wanna remove the earring or it could completely close again. Do you have any else where!?


----------



## Jezika

Hi loves, just dropping by to let you know I'm okay (minus small amounts of brown spotting for two weeks now). I left this thread open on one of my thousands of tabs so I could catch up in my spare time. I'm currently on page 1168 and working may way up to date - I just saw some posts about seeing me online, hence posting this... I wasn't ignoring, I promise! In any case, I know I could just read the most recent posts but I seem to have a weird OCD-like motivation to catch up on every single post. So I'll be back in 2017 once I'm caught up... xoxoxo


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> mrs.green2015 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone?!?
> 
> Sorry Greenie it's been a tough few days here. DS kicked his tablet until he shattered the screen, then broke the tv remote so now I can't even watch my tv anymore. He skipped a nap today and mostly whinned and cried so of course I cried too.
> 
> Real mom moment, it's the constant wondering if we are failing at this. I'm trapped in a prison that I built myself :nope:
> 
> J, what's the magic age!?? I keep waiting for that "aha" moment when things will just shift.Click to expand...

Bigs hugs Camps :hugs: its tough being a mumma sometimes & when only one parent is at home & vulnerable they sense it aswell & try yo push buttons! They all have their days-weeks where you think 'wtf have i done' dont beat yourself up, your pg, hormonal, when baby girl arrives later in year, DS will be at school wont he? Your doing a superb jobby :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Hey Jez, your online late lovely.. Its 07:11 UK time & im sure ihave another cold lurking :( have woken up all stuffy nosed grrrr!! 

We're taking Riley swimming this morning, my swimming costume is like this lil dress one black with polka dots but its not a maternity one, so it flattens out my boobs hahaa lovely & not soooo flattering lol! 

J check you out piercing your face again, ouchy! But looks great :thumbup: i have my ears & belly button pierced but belly has had no piercing in it since my keyhole surgery healed .. Boo! Your very brave to do it yourself ;)

Tex, i used to take B complex years ago for my skin aswell, although it worked wonders my cycles were long aswell & i never thought about it! It should be outta your system fairly quickly id of thought, yes just stick to preg-vits hun :)

Awaiting you lady birds for ov temp shifts today hehe so il be chart stalking abit later 

Keeps, just had to say i dreamt about you ladt night (nothing saucy lol) some programme came on tv & it was you with your 2 girls & i have no idea what it was about but i started yelping to SO about how i knew you from the pg BnB chat forum hahaa how random?!! I dreamt about J once before aswell, we were going out to get drunk lol


----------



## shaescott

CB- I didn't even notice until now, your little girl is viable! Not ideal if she came out now but she would probably survive is the point. 

Jez- hey I'm glad you're back! I'm glad the spotting has stayed spotting and your little bean is still going strong! 

J- I have personally never been a fan of facial piercings but it looks pretty cool. The only facial piercing I would ever want is a nose stud, and my face isn't right for it. 

AFM- I have super chapped lips today and I'm so annoyed about it. It only happens every several months tops but when it does it's so gross ick and it's quite visible ew


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie thank you :) yes, you, Fern, Texas, and I shall get preggers this cycle. Dobby when she is back to ttc. Oh I can't wait for you opk today :) 

Campn thank you and omg!! Kicking the tablet around?! Bless you. Ah, see I was the bad one not my older brother. I could scream and cry for an hour if I didn't get my way and I was only like that with mom. Poor mom now I'm for sure going to get payback from my kids. My mom cried because I was so obstinate. 

J, I do like the new spot better. But oooowww I couldn't Pierce myself much less 3 times. I remember try to start an IV in myself in nursing school. Damn it hurt and I never could do it. I work with a nurse that drew her own labs once I was like you are totally legit!! :rofl:

CB so sorry about iron being low. I'd drink plenty of water and I'm sure there is a pregnancy safe stool softener I would take it. Oh I'm sure the bathing suit isn't as bad as you think. We are often the hardest critics of ourself.

Texas as I said before FX for quick O now :)

Shae, oh are they redoing it because I thought they had ended greys anatomy. I never watched an episode every. "Medical" shows usually get on my nerves. But in all fairness I never gave it a chance. :shrugs:

Jez hi dear :) missed you. Oh that's probably impossible to catch up. We could just give you the updates on ourselves if you needed. 

Afm, my opk is negative this morning. I'll do one in afternoon to be sure. My temp skyrocketed but I'm not sure if it was progesterone induced or alcohol induced? So if opk is negative I'm assuming alcohol induced. I'll only have BD twice in my window then. So I'm not very hopeful. I'm going to post and make sure I didn't miss anyone :)


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, I love vaseline for super chapped lips. Or really dry hands. My poor hands get it bad in the winter and lotion burns them. Have you been drinking plenty of water?

Pacific, whipper snapper? I love that name :rofl: is the fire more contained now?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks- they never ended grey's anatomy. It's been going strong since the first season! Kinda crazy. Also I would use Vaseline but I couldn't find any this morning before I had to leave. And even if I did I might not use it cuz the only Vaseline in the house I can think of I double dipped my fingers in when I was *ahem* experimenting with SO and *ahem* prostate stimulation. So anyway the Vaseline smells like shit. Literally. And I know it's not the best lubricant but it's all we had at the time lol :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae :rofl: Yeah definitely pass on that vaseline. Oh I guess I had heard season end and thought it was a series finale.


----------



## TexasRider

Fluek- how much did you drink last night? I've noticed with my temps that alcohol doesn't really mess with them. But I don't drink a lot at a time. Like maybe 3 beers at most. So it's possible that you did ovulate last night! Usually my surge is short like I get a positive and I O the next day. Until my B6 debacle that is.


----------



## Flueky88

Texas, I had a jumbo margarita. It was probably about 2.5 to 3 times a normal one. I had a short buzz from it. I drank it around 530-6. So yeah maybe I'd already filtered it out to effect anything. I'm keeping my temp until proven otherwise. Hoping you get pregnant this cycle so you don't even have to worry about getting your normal cycles back :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Thought I would update on my tests that were going lighter :) I did figure it out!


*UPDATE 5/6/16*

I can now stop testing. I figured out with all my testing that 
tests from 17, 19, 21dpo are all from the same lot number which are expiring in 2017 and all come up with the exact same line after taking it.. ****** light! I took a test yesterday from the bad batch at 21dpo and it is a light crappy line like the other two.. Took a new test today from a completely different batch number which expires in 2018 and the line came up right away and currently super dark to look at.. I was hoping this was going to happen and I am so happy I was right. So to all you ladies who do line progressions, make sure you are using tests from a good batch lot#. 

*See my fear??????* @ those light lines


----------



## Flueky88

Janis thanks for update. God that was a bad batch. I'm glad the new batch showed a beautiful dark line :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies, will catch up on these last few pages tonight, just an update: 


No follies on left ovary, 10 on the right with a max of about 12mm. Cd7 today. Dr says realistically/statistically we can expect 3 blastocysts and hopefully 1 of good quality. If I get 1 good expanded day 5 blast I have a 60% chance of pregnancy (in my case with my medical history). I like numbers even though I know it's all subject to change; it makes me feel a bit more in control.

Going back on Monday cd10 for another progress check and collection possibly next Thursday or Friday. 

And got the awful news that the price of IVF has increased by about 30% (we only found out today!!) so now our budget is shot to hell.


----------



## Janisdkh

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies, will catch up on these last few pages tonight, just an update:
> 
> 
> No follies on left ovary, 10 on the right with a max of about 12mm. Cd7 today. Dr says realistically/statistically we can expect 3 blastocysts and hopefully 1 of good quality. If I get 1 good expanded day 5 blast I have a 60% chance of pregnancy (in my case with my medical history). I like numbers even though I know it's all subject to change; it makes me feel a bit more in control.
> 
> Going back on Monday cd10 for another progress check and collection possibly next Thursday or Friday.
> 
> And got the awful news that the price of IVF has increased by about 30% (we only found out today!!) so now our budget is shot to hell.

That sounds like good numbers to me :D Good luck sweetie! Hoping this is it xoxo


----------



## campn

Janis- Ughhh go throw those awful tests away! It makes me so so angry really. I know certain patches have a certain amount of hCG cause all my cheap tests always did something stupid like that! You are so pregnant! Congrats congrats! 

Fern- I love the sound of those numbers! 60% that's more than double what any woman has naturally every cycle! So you're more likely getting pregnant this cycle hopefully! Yay!!!


----------



## campn

Flu- I'm almost certain you ovulated hun! Even drinking won't make your temp get THAT high! You def have no progesterone problems whatsoever! 

Claire- Yeah finally he's going to school this August! That will be sooooo awesome. I'm sure you'll look lovely in that swimming suit, you've a really nice body so I can't see how you wouldn't look beautiful even wearing a brown bag!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, darn about that price increase. But, since this is your cycle you shouldn't have to worry too much about the budget :hugs:

Janis: wow! A good reminder to all of us. On the other hand : congratulations!! How did/are you telling hubby?

J, piercing looks good :) 

As for the big fire in Alberta, they are getting help lots of help. But at this point the only thing that could kill it is a turn in the weather.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'll catch up when I get to work. But I'm so irritated. I left an opk at home!! Ugh! So now I'm running to dollar tree to get a cheapie. Dollar tree has never been my favorite but hopefully it's positive. Although, I'm not sure I ever even got a positive with a dollar tree.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That fire is bad enough it made the news over here! Hope it calms down soon.

Disapproving face *shakes head in a disappointed manner* at J

Fern - those odds sound good! A friend of ours had one baby with IVF but had a couple of frozen embies left so a year or so later they had another shot, thinking since this was definitely their only shot due to the cost, they would put in both embryos to get the best chance. She's now the proud owner of 1-yo triplet boys - a set of identical twins and a singleton &#128514;


----------



## Flueky88

Fern that's a great chance :) I can't wait for your next update. Oh that really stinks about the cost but thank goodness you will get your bfp this time :)

Campn, yeah I think you are right. I do get a real good temp jump at 1dpo. So I'm cautiously saying I'm 1dpo today. I'm still not too optimistic though with BD day of O and 2 days before. I hope DS behaves better today.

Pacific I'm praying the weather doesn't hinder the efforts :)

Greenie Oh I hope the dollar store opk is positive. Maybe you could do a hold after this one and take opk at home this evening if not? My IC are usually a fraction from technically being positive. I don't know if it's their threshold or what but if I see it super close I dip my digital.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, what day are you starting to test?
And I think your timing should be good. If I am correct dh and did bd on the day of o and got our bfp that month.
We didn't bd for 3 days prior and two days after. I watched my opks go darker for 3 days, then booty called dh on day 4 (no opks that day) and opks went back to blank the following day. 
Due to hubby's work being out of town, I only have a life-in penis on weekends so had to make a special trip to see him ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I totally agree about last nights episode. I'm sure she'll stay now. 

Flu- I think you ovulated too. But that's good! You had great timing! Hurry up and start testing. 

Janis- congrats! Those damn test....

Fern- I love those odds for you. I can't wait to see your bfp!!! How many days until you actually start?

Campn- hope DS is doing better today and you get to relax. 

Afm-will be taking the opk in a little bit. I hate taking OPKs because I'm always so nervous. I'm just so terrified I'll gear up to O and then not O like I was before. Send me good vibes for a positive opk today.


----------



## Fern81

Mrsgreen- I'm on day 5 of stims already. Egg retrieval should be next week Thursday or Friday. Then embryo transfer 5 days later.
Dr said my odds at the moment are 25% but if we get a nice expanded day 5 blastocyst the odds increase to 60%. So that's what I'm hoping for!

How are your opks?? Did you test today?


----------



## TexasRider

I know how you feel green! But hope you get your positive OPK soon!!!

I've got a ton of creamy cm today and just a teeny bit of stretchy clear stuff... Who knows what that B6 has done to me lol but I'm just gonna keep temping and see what happens. If nothing else I should be good to go for next cycle anyways cause by then the B6 should be no longer affecting me. 

Fern- im glad the process is going smoothly. Fingers crossed for a good transfer and the 60% BFP rate!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Super negative. 
If anyone needs me I'll be in a ball eating ice cream, watching chick flicks m and feeling sorry for myself. 

A lady I was in a Facebook group with for my due date had her baby. We became semi close because we actually live like 10 minutes from each other and we're going to deliver at the same hospital. So happy for her but so sad for myself. Also, it looks like DHs cousin will be starting to try for another (her 3rd) she's a freakin fertile meryle. Those two have been together slightly less time than DH and I, and she has 3 kids. And I have 0. Although the 1st was an accident and we waited until last year I'm just so upset. I swear if that lady gets pregnant before me I'm going to loose my shit. Ok thanks for letting me vent. Ice cream here I come.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'll catch up when I get to work. But I'm so irritated. I left an opk at home!! Ugh! So now I'm running to dollar tree to get a cheapie. Dollar tree has never been my favorite but hopefully it's positive. Although, I'm not sure I ever even got a positive with a dollar tree.


Dollar store tests caught my 9dpo pregnancies 3x :D


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> Super negative.
> If anyone needs me I'll be in a ball eating ice cream, watching chick flicks m and feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> A lady I was in a Facebook group with for my due date had her baby. We became semi close because we actually live like 10 minutes from each other and we're going to deliver at the same hospital. So happy for her but so sad for myself. Also, it looks like DHs cousin will be starting to try for another (her 3rd) she's a freakin fertile meryle. Those two have been together slightly less time than DH and I, and she has 3 kids. And I have 0. Although the 1st was an accident and we waited until last year I'm just so upset. I swear if that lady gets pregnant before me I'm going to loose my shit. Ok thanks for letting me vent. Ice cream here I come.

Wait whos test , i am lost! Was this yours form the last bubby?


----------



## campn

Green- Big big hugs hun! Feel free to vent, I would feel exactly the same too, but you know with 3 kids right after each other? I doubt she is as happy as she may seem to strangers, I love DS to the moon and back but kids don't always bring so much happiness. She's probably super tired, cranky and envies the freedom you have. You know just going to the store and back requires so much energy from me, just knowing as soon as we walk into the door I'll have a very active kid that is 100% unpredictable! 

I swear I do feel jealous when I see someone who doesn't have kids yet. I envy the time they must have to get ready in the morning or drink a coffee in peace! Yesterday my best friend who has 2 under 3 called me sobbing because her oldest wouldn't sleep and keeps waking up the baby and she's mentioned so many times she wishes she could just run away, I know she won't but I could see why parenthood is so draining. I just hope sharing this with you helps you feel a bit better. <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Campn! I'm just so frustrated and I hate complaining to DH because it doesn't affect him the same. It's my body that's failing he just had to "donate to the cause". Anyway, I have very strong fears I won't ovulate again I just have this horrible glooming feeling.

Janis- that's my opk from today b


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, don't beat yourself up. You'll probably o tomorrow. There is a line on that opk, compare it to the ones from the last few days and see if there is tiny bit of progression. Jump on the Pogo stick tonight just in case the opk didn't pick up the surge. :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

I don't see anything darker on today's first signal :( and temp is crashing, so just waiting on Hagitha :witch: to show I guess....
Will be baking allllll day - making Mother's Day Baskets for the Market!
Hope they are a big seller tomoro- I need $$$$$ :brat: lol
Line SOFT porn below....ok maybe not even that....just a c*ck tease :rofl:


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks Campn! I'm just so frustrated and I hate complaining to DH because it doesn't affect him the same. It's my body that's failing he just had to "donate to the cause". Anyway, I have very strong fears I won't ovulate again I just have this horrible glooming feeling.
> 
> Janis- that's my opk from today b

You will ovulate! Clomid clearly worked last cycle and even though it was a chemical you still got pregnant! Guys don't get it, really even other women you talk to about it won't get it cause if they haven't gone through it themselves to them it'll never make 100% sense to them. 

Our fears aren't truth, they are lies. This is something I'm trying to work on lately! Fears are just out loud lies in our heads.


----------



## JLM73

I don't see anything darker on today's first signal :( and temp is crashing, so just waiting on Hagitha :witch: to show I guess....
Will be baking allllll day - making Mother's Day Baskets for the Market!
Hope they are a big seller tomoro- I need $$$$$ :brat: lol
Line SOFT porn below....ok maybe not even that....just a c*ck tease :rofl:

View attachment 944116
View attachment 944118

View attachment 944120
View attachment 944122


----------



## claireybell

MrsG big hugs lovely :hugs: & you will most def ovulate hun!! That opk yes was negative but theres definate colour there, if you do an opk straight after ovulation is starkers white negative, i reckon in 1-2 days you will def ovulate chicky :hugs: & i completely agree with Campn, its hard ttc but theres definate pros & cons to having them & not, its weird.. Its def the freedom thing to do just fo something, your rainbow bambino is just days away from being fertilized & implanting hun xx

Oh god camps & flueks that swimsuit flattened me out & non existent boobs hahaa but i felt light as a feather bobbing around the water like a fat cherry lol & when i got out i felt sooooo heavy, its crazy! Bumpy mummas, def recommend a swim if uncomfy & heavy :) 

Janis, lovely dark like on that other batch test hun :) you are sooo preggers haha most excellent!! 

Sorry about your tests J, :hugs: i most def think that you had a lil bean in there trying to stick hun.. hope the baking goes well today/tomorrow, time diff always throws me off lol! I think il bake a Banana cake tomorrow mmmmm yumsk! 

App i heard that when your Iron levels are reeeally low this can affect the thickness of the blood, is this correct? If so, it would def explain why they had issues trying to draw on my veins on Tuesday..! Il just up my diet to more fibre fruit & juices & water.. Its all i can do to stop constipation..! If my levels need to be upped esp if i do have a planned csection!


----------



## JLM73

*Campenator*:rofl: "Does the Uterus need to be painted:rofl:
My other piercings are 2 Upper Right Ear (at15yrs), 1 in each earlobe ( my first at 12 yrs), my right nostril ( at 16yrs) my belly button (at24yrs) BUT I had to repierce nose a few years ago as the inside had closed due to over a decade of jobs that wouldn't allow me to wear it, and there was no invention of those plastic "holesaver" thingies yet. 2 years ago :roll: with mom's rehab BS she put me thru, The Sheriff picks you up for the Marchman BS, and they literally YANKED every Earring I had out with pliers:growlmad: And I am not one to change my jewelry, so they broke all my gold earrings bending them too much, as well as my toe rings, AND yanked out my nose ring and belly rings instead of letting me take the ball out and remove them :(
Needless to say the belly button bled, and my nose was sore. I tried putting a ring back in my belly a week later, but it got so sore, and despite cleaning, and neosporin, etc, it slowly got pushed out by my body:shrug:
So I just repierced my own belly last week, and did the lip this week....3 times :rofl:
I _may_ get my left eyebrow done later, but that's it!
NOOOOOO crotch or booby piercings for me- they are so OWW to me lol.
Also I know a few women that are numb in the nether area from Cl*t piercings:shock: NO idea what went wrong there, but NO WAY![-X=;


----------



## JLM73

*CB* yes low iron usually thins the blood so it's watery, and you will feel exhausted! Don't know if you like Spinach, but it's good for Iron, and There are whole grain cereals (many) that have high iron, and also red meat of course...OHHH and Natures Own and a few other bread companies actually have High Iron Breads as well:thumbup:

*MrsG*:hugs: I am positive you will O. Clomid causes you to have more than 1 egg mature, so you will def O, and it will be 1+ good eggies! Hang in there Lady!

*Jez* I too leave the page open, so I can go all the way back with my OCD neeeeed to know what I missed! :haha: ESPECIALLY if I missed pics!


----------



## claireybell

You have such a good pain threshold J, mine is super low which basically means im s**t lol! You go girl :)


----------



## claireybell

Thanks J! Thats probs what the issue was no doubt!! 

Yes i eat spinach regularly lots of with my salads & red meat.. Id much rather do lotsa iron enriched foods than take these tabs but uhhh! Imay start them every other day or sonething & see how my body takes them, if i get bunged up even with lotsa fibre & liquids then il stop taking them & look for other Iron forms :thumbup:

My god im officially 'third tri' tomorrow :shock:


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, oh dear I truly believe you will O. I know that fear though. I was getting a bit worried myself about a positive, that test is awfully dark. I think your positive is on the horizon :) still enjoy your ice cream though ;)

Campn yeah, I think that's a reason I've waited so long. I wasn't ready to let go of my me time. 

CB, hmm, I'd say it's possible. Oh yeah like J said spinach is good. Beans too. I love spinach in salads or sandwich :) I was laughing reading your fat cherry floating like a feather comment.

J, well, here's to a new cycle with new opportunities


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks Campn! I'm just so frustrated and I hate complaining to DH because it doesn't affect him the same. It's my body that's failing he just had to "donate to the cause". Anyway, I have very strong fears I won't ovulate again I just have this horrible glooming feeling.
> 
> Janis- that's my opk from today b

Ohhh you know whats funny, we don't have those here and I actually thought it was a pregnancy test HAH

DUH janis!


----------



## M&S+Bump

They pulled out a belly ring with pliers &#128561;&#128561;&#128561; You could yank at mine til the cows come home and no way it'd come out til it tore the skin right off! It is almost 20 years settled and 12g though lol. That's brutal.

Mrs Green :hugs: three under three at one point here and some days I swear I was on the verge of doing something stupid enough to land me in hospital just so I could go and get a rest :wacko: it happened twice already, it'll happen again and it'll be sticky.

Tex - fx for ov soon. Supplements scare me a little. I took soy this time and felt great for it but as far as I can tell it has done naff all ttc wise.

I had weird bleeding today. CD36? 37? The only reason I know about it is because I peed in a cup and caught it, ew &#128567; Brown streaks in a glob of yellowy snot looking mucus, a little bit more brown when I wiped and nothing since but that weird yellow stuff. Crampy though so wondering if the witch is knocking. All other symptoms have gone. I've never seen that before, but to be fair I really don't pay much attention usually.


----------



## campn

J- I'm so sorry about your tests hun, wish I could give you a big hug. You were definitely pregnant, I know this isn't your first chemical but I'm sure having even 50 doesn't make it any easier, but at least you know what to expect. Any ideas what you'll do next cycle? Any new donors lined up? MF??

Claire- Glad you enjoyed pool day! That must have felt so awesome! I could feel DS kick me in the pool or even in the bath tub, it's like everything was flowing up! Those iron supplements are always really gross right?? I'm not sure how they look like, hopefully they're not chewable though! My sister took them with her DD and they made her throw up so bad. Happy third trimester!! Sometimes I'm like can't wait until baby is here, then I think of how fragile new borns are and how scary the first few weeks can be. Are they breathing!??! Are they eating!??? OMG what's that on their nose!!?? My son failed his hearing test because he had amniotic fluid in there so we had to go to the doctor a few times to check on it, but the entire time I thought "OMG he's deaf in one ear!!" 

Also how can I prepare my nipples!?? Should I have a dog chew on them!?? :haha:


----------



## campn

J- oh meant to say the down there piercings!!!?? What the heck!!! I also thought women who do it are insane really. Like just the thought makes my insides shiver.


----------



## Janisdkh

JLM73 said:


> I don't see anything darker on today's first signal :( and temp is crashing, so just waiting on Hagitha :witch: to show I guess....
> Will be baking allllll day - making Mother's Day Baskets for the Market!
> Hope they are a big seller tomoro- I need $$$$$ :brat: lol
> Line SOFT porn below....ok maybe not even that....just a c*ck tease :rofl:
> 
> View attachment 944116
> View attachment 944118
> 
> View attachment 944120
> View attachment 944122


J- I don't get it.. I see the damn lines........................... WTF is going on :o No af which is odd and you are getting lines on just about everything.. There is no way you are getting evaps on every test you take. 

Do you have any pain anywhere?

What are the odds of you having bad batch tests like me but from a few different tests? Check your lot numbers and see how many are the same..


----------



## M&S+Bump

campn said:


> J- oh meant to say the down there piercings!!!?? What the heck!!! I also thought women who do it are insane really. Like just the thought makes my insides shiver.

Most of them really aren't that bad. Vertical hood (what most people refer to as clitoral piercing) and horizontal hood piercings go through so little tissue and it's so soft that honestly, ear cartilage or nose piercings are way more painful. VCH heals in 2-3 weeks and requires almost no aftercare. Other than the tongue, they are one of the easiest piercings to get and heal out of everything. It's only when you start into more complicated stuff like a Christina (ow) outer labia (f**k that for a game of soldiers) or triangle or 'true' clit piercings (heeeeeellllll no!) that stuff gets painful.


----------



## Avalanche

Sorry ladies have been quiet as TWW is stressful. 

J, so sorry about your tests :( :hugs: 

Green, have you heard about the house yet? 

Campn, your pic is gorgeous! 

Going to have a catch up now on the posts


----------



## claireybell

Ouch to 'down there' piercings - J do you have them then? M&S do you aswell? Id be so scared it go wrong & id lose all horny sensations Lol! Plus the thought of having them pierced makes me feel queasy.. So glad im sat down haha!! 

Camps lol about the dog nipple chewing :rofl: its good nipple prep id say :thumbup: newborn stagr is sooo scary, i remember i had to ask my sister to help bathe Riley at a week old as i didnt know how or thought he slip, terrified!! Its the breathing one for me, they breathe so fast & that scares me aswell.. Oh god eeek!! And breeeeeeathe.... Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Avalanche how are you doing? 

M&S I still get shudders thinking of genitalia piercings. 

J I also forgot :hugs:

AFM opk negative today even fainter than this mornings negative so I'm feeling more positive I'm 1dpo. Now for greenie, Tex, Fern to join me :) in tww. J are you looking for donor?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had a vch piercing years ago but it was done with such a heavy piece of jewellery that it stretched itself because the tissue is so soft and I'm particularly stretchy it seems (can only wear my plugs 6-10 hours a day, basically for work but not at home because they're glass and heavy enough to cause my ears to self stretch and I don't want to go any bigger)

It started falling out and I left it out eventually, DH hated it and my nipple piercing so I just removed them. 

Honestly - getting it done was nothing. A 3-second sting. I wouldn't want it done again because it did nothing for me and after the 17 stiches up my vajayjay after having Nathaniel I'd happily never have needles anywhere near those parts again. I'd only have to take it out for more sproggits anyway &#128514;


----------



## wookie130

M&S- I had a VCH piercing. It really barely hurt (just for a brief second) to get it...I had it for years. I also had both nipples pierced for good number of years. The nipples hurt like a sonuva-you-know-what when they were pierced...ooofta. I took out all my naughty-bit piercings when I was pregnant with my daughter. It just didn't feel like "me" anymore.

Campn- I had 2 children under 2. Oh, sweet mother, it was hard. If we do end up having another (and due to my age, it will have to be soon), we could potentionally have 3 who are 3 and under. Sheesh. Hannah was still very much a baby at 17 months of age when Ozzy arrived. It was crazy. It still is. I wouldn't have it any other way, however, and I wouldn't trade my life as it is right now for anything. :)

Fern- I think it sounds like you have an excellent chance this cycle! I'm rooting for you all the way!!!! Praying this is it!

Green- I think you'll ovulate. It is so very hard to watch others get pregnant, when you've had losses, and are having trouble conceiving. I remember being very bitter, and just completely depressed...I was sad on a level that I had never experienced before. It can feel like a permanent state of grief - at least that's how it was for me. Clomid had you ovulating before...and my first Clomid cycle was a chemical. It took a few more rounds for me to conceive again (same days, same dose), but that pregnancy ended up sticking. :) I've got all fingers and toes crossed for you. Hopefully tomorrow or the day after yields a + opk for you.

AFM- Twiddling my fingers away at the boredom of being 6 dpo. Will probably begin testing on Monday, when I'm 9 dpo. Nothing is particularly noteworthy right now, I guess. I've had a lot of pelvic twinges and cramps, I'm eating nothing but shit food, and I had a headache that lasted for two days...so essentially, nothing is out of the normal for me during my luteal phase. If I am up the duff, implantation hasn't even happened yet, most likely, so yeah. LOL!!!! I have had to resist the urge to pee on a stick, and then I knock sense into myself, and refrain. :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Gosh, private parts piercing? No thanks not for me. Guess I am a little chicken. 

Cb, I'll keep your pool advice in mind for later on. Mind you, it's a ferry ride away... Glad to hear it helped you feel great :)

J, I'll second the question: any new donors lined up or just keeping MF in the dark?

Hubby is coming home again tomorrow evening. The. Sunday we'll announce to our families. I have also given my 10 baby geese the eviction notice. They are to leave my living room on Monday. The brooder box is getting too small so we'll be moving them outside where we can expand their space onto some grass.
As a bonus, maybe my living room will be less stinky... That is until my duck eggs hatch :haha: :blush: I call this baby fever as I am already thinking about what to incubate next..


----------



## campn

Claire- Omg hahaha you're literally the cutest!!! The "lose my horny sensations" made me laugh so hard! Honestly just shaving freaks me the heck out so there's just no way in hell I'd ever pierce there, but I'm not so into piercings anyway so don't see the need! Also I fear it'd get caught in like lace undies and oh that would hurt! 

Avalanche- What's going on hun!? Are your tests getting darker?? 

Wookie- it gets so hard to resist poas when you hit 6-7 DPO! I could easily resist testing at like 3 DPO but the closer it gets to "ok test time" I'm like all over it. Hopefully this is your last tww!!!

M+S- 17 stitches!? Oh Hun bless you! I can't even imagine! I hope you were numbed first!


----------



## JLM73

*CB* You should be able to buy some colace/pericolace at your local stores no Rx needed. One has a laxative with stool softener, the other is just a stool softener. It's the best ever- no crampy stomach stuff. 
I am great dealing with pain EXCEPT Intestinal cramping and OMG Labor pain:shock:
Tho I was quite proud to have breathed my way thru a full after noon of INDUCED labor with Oxytocin ( that crap is EVIL!:devil) and made it to 9.5cm....but had an emerg c sect when DS's heartrate tanked into the 40's and stayed there grrrr.
I will NOT ever be induced again- let baby come when they are ready!


----------



## JLM73

M&S :shock: OMG 12 gauge!!! lol I had my original whittled down to a 22g by the time it got yanked. It made it MUCH easier to but reg earring hoops to put in etc. ...Keep in mind, I am the :old: of the board lol 
My ears were done with a gun in 1985, my upper right ear (2) with a gun in 1988, my nose with a gun in 1989, redone around 2004 with a NEEDLE OWWW!(twice as the guy pierced a new spot and I made him re-do it:roll:,Belly Button done with a needle in 1997 OWW again! Ripped out in 2014, and I repierced it last week with an 18ga needle, but shoved a 16ga ring thru, then changed that to the 14ga in now ( all scar tissue so no pain).

*CAMPS!* Step AWAAAAY from the nips!:trouble: lol
It can cause uterine contractions! Just have your hubs give them a few hard sucks here and there :rofl:
Actually Nip stim was suggested to our natural labor ladies in L&D, and after to help pass the placenta...
Gross fact, but nips are pretty damn resilient! When I had the surro twins, I pumped for them the first 4-6 wks, and OMG! My Medela Pump is the one that pumps both sides at once and momics baby sucking fast or long draws etc, and O M G ! I was sooooo good about using their nip cream ( lanolin oil) and ummm yeaaaa...Mind you I look Black....My nip skin literally started FALLING OFFFFF!:shock:
It didn't hurt but freaked me out. So my poor nips were literally pink underskin!!!
I think it was a combo of the nip cream keeping the skin so nice and hydrated- so no cracking, and me wearing the silicine nipple shields to work ( can be used for inverted to make them stick out, but I used them to catch any boob leaks ( pics below:
The skin was back to norm like 2 weeks later- but looked Soooo weird!.

**Anyhoo DEF put *Lansinoh nip cream* on your registries Ladies! Soooo awesome for nursing, and you don't have to wipe it or anything before baby latches on! Annnnd be sure and add Medela Soft Shells
They are soft silicone discs that go in your bra, and CATCH anything that leaks from your boob so it doesn't reach your shirt. Super easy to rinse off so you don't have to keep buying disposable breast pads!!
*Shae* write that down :haha:
*Lansinoh Nipple Cream*

*Medela Soft Shells*


----------



## Breeaa

Ooh J! I'll have to get those soft cups! I bought some disposables already so I won't buy anymore. 

I love lansinoh! It's on my list of things to pickup. After the first 2-3 days I get super sore for about a week and it's really helpful!

Need to catch up on the last 10 pages now!


----------



## JLM73

*M&S*:shock: You just made my crotch cringe....owww!

*Camp* I forgot:dohh: I of course will ask MF as I always do, he will say Hell no, I will say if you were a REAL friend... and he will still refuse, then ask if he can F me in the ass...:roll: Rinse, repeat every cycle LOL
He has been obsessed about wanting to try the back door with me since I met him and the answer has always been Nooooo[-X
It's a once in a blue moon thing to me....very rare blue moon....and lots of cheap tequila....ALOT lol

But even when I said I would let him as much as he liked if he would just legit donate to the cause he said HELL NO! so I doubt the answer will be any diff:shrug:

Donors...meh....I currently have one who is signed up with the local IVF clinic- who is spamming the HELL outta my junk email box....his Email addy is DoubleTap...Another is using BreedUGood...and yet one more is CumInside....:roll::roll: Need I say more about whyyyy I am not thrilled to sort thru them? lol

*Janis*:shrug: I have NO idea WTF happened, I def know I had lines getting darker, then lighter, and I started with FIVE diff test types- so def not all evaps, also most pics were done both wet and dry...
I had a tiny bit of pink cm ystrdy a.m., then nothing more all day/night. Had a teeny bit of red spotting today late morning, then nothing all day- so wasted 3 tampons so far :haha:
Last I wiped tonight, nothing, and when I checked the last tamponthis afternoon, there was just a teeny smudge of brown- like a few specks:shrug:
No pain at all.
I figure the bean must have stopped growing, and hcg looks to be dropping by super faint lines last few days, but dunno.
Also, I bout the Wally tests from 4 diff stores like 3 at a time, so no more than 3 at a time had same lot#s, same for the frer earlier, and the ClearBlues. I did that on purpose- so I could compare lines on same lot #'s for progress, but also use diff lot#s to rule out a bad batch:shrug:
:-k So now I am officially 13 days late, tomorrow will make 2 weeks late...If I go with where I and FF think I O'd (cd12)
If I go by where *GreenBean* thinks I O'd (cd24) then I am 14dpo and still should have great lines by now IMO....
On absolute this cycle is I ONLY :sex: the 2 dates I marked.....I am befuddled:haha:


----------



## JLM73

Back to:cake: for me...soooo behind lol
*CB*- NOOOOO for me on nether or nip piercings!

*Campn* ahhhh...hmmmm I see Ms Lace Undies :flasher: naughty girl hehe.

As for all who asked about donors- I have to get AF first lol


----------



## Breeaa

Fern, yay I'm so excited for you! I followed 3-4 ladies during their ivf cycle on Kindara. I remember checking for daily updates on how the blastocysts were doing. It was stressful even for me which is completely ridiculous, I'm ridiculous. LolI think all 4 got pregnant the first transfer. I hope that is the case for you! I can't wait to hear more news! Have you heard about the Gardner quads? They planted two embryos and got two sets of identical twin girls! 

Mrs, I have a friend who struggled with fertility and I felt super bad because it took them 5 yrs to get a sticky baby after their first and I got pregnant after 5-6 cycles of trying... I am a lot younger than she is though and healthier I guess but I don't think that's why. She's happy for me though and is very laid back. I probably felt worse than she did about the whole thing! I'm super emotional when it comes to other people getting their bfps and fertility though. I still feel bad knowing how many of the girls on here struggle. 

I think you have a good chance this month! Looks like your opk is getting close and hopefully your uterus holds on tight to that bean! :hugs: 

Texas, B6 did something weird to my cycles too! I ended up stopping and just doing prenatals because of it. 

Janis, yay for a darker line!! Darn those faulty batches for making you stress. Woohoo


J, sorry about your tests. :shrug: With how good they looked in the beginning I was sure that you had a sticky bean. I hope your next donor has super sperm! It's your time.


----------



## Flueky88

J wow those are some really sketchy donor email names. Yeah definitely wouldn't want to talk to them. Oh and good luck selling your baked good tomorrow :) I hope me Dela breast pumps are better than their silly would vac. I will definitely want those shields of theirs though. I think I'd be embarrassed if I was working and leakage happened.

Campn, yeah, oh I just imagined it getting caught in panties. Owww. I remember going to nursing school with a girl and her friend had a piercing down below and she would or gas going up the stairs she said. I was like wow that's not practical. 

Wookie the wait is so hard. I wish we could know at ferilization. FX!!

Pacific can't wait to hear how the announcement goes.


----------



## campn

J- Oh yeah I did nipple stimulation at 39 weeks to kickstart contractions but not much happened! And oh my don't remind me! I pumped exclusively for DS for 6 weeks because little stink refused to latch! I rented a hospital grade pump then bought a medela double electric pump and whenever id pump late at night I swear it'd talk to me! "Moooo, moooo, mooooo" 

I had inverted nipples on the right side too so used the nipple shield, and cracked and broke my nipples naturally, I even got thrush on them and had to us gentian violet. 

When my big sister had her first she came running into my room as she was staying with me and crying "my nipple fell on the floor!" I think bits of the skin broke and I was like no it's okay, it's normal! 

I know if you're not careful you can do irreversible damage to your nipples though, so my lactation consultant always told me a good latch is priceless!


----------



## campn

J- Oh my those donors sound like such creeps! I feel bad, I wish we could self inseminate so we don't ever have to deal with that. Honestly though you're such a tough girl I feel like if someone can deal with those guys it's you, you are the real life Beyoncé! Maybe maybe start dating and not use protection? :p I'm never one to push that but hey, you might as well get a BF out of it! :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Ahhh, yes, Lansinoh. I remember using it accidentally as lip balm one night when my newborn daughter was just about 8 days old, and I was a zombified Walking Dead version of myself. I kind of remember it being pretty good for nipples, too. LOL!!! 

Yes, curved barbell vertical clitoral hood piercings often get snagged in lace panties. I stopped wearing lacey underthings for this reason. Oh, and one must be careful with mesh shower/bath poufy sponge things too...the barbell often got snagged in that also. Ouch. Really, I'm glad I'm not getting my nip barbells and junk jewelry caught in stuff anymore. It's kind of a relief, if I'm being honest.

J- I just about snorted my chocolate malt out my nose when I read some of the potential donor names. Doubletap????? LOL!!!!! Wow. Men can be so classy. Way to turn sperm donation into some type of pornographic thing. :rofl:


----------



## campn

Wookie- You had piercing in your fun zone!? So unexpected from you!!! Hehehehe!!! That Iowa mom of two is wild! :)


----------



## pacificlove

J, sounds sketchy those names. On the other hand wound MF give in to tears? 

I have heard nipple stimulation can cause labor but more so if the bean is done baking...

Hubby just admitted that he had a dream about us having a boy last night. :haha: 

I am hoping that the weird feeling I have when looking at baby stuff goes away soon. Maybe second tri... Lol

I will feel bad about announcing to one friend in particular. She is in her early 30s now and has gone through cervical cancer. The first treatment (where they basically scraped the cervix clear of anything that looked suspicious) left her with a lot of scar tissue. The cancer came back and she went to a bigger cancer center. There the doctor told her "whoever did this procedure the first time sure butchered your cervix". She is now at a point where no pregnancy could ever be viable. Years ago she was looking at adoption but life got in the way. Now she lives through her boyfriend s 2 daughters but I know she really wants one of her own....


----------



## TexasRider

Brea- how long did it take for your cycles to go back to normal? I posted my chart on kindara and basically people are treating me like an idiot..... Oh B6 won't mess you up etc... I'm like well that's the only thing that's changed and I went from
Normal to not normal....


----------



## shaescott

J- I would use lansinoh but it's lanolin which is basically sheep wool grease? Janis would know I bet that it's not vegan and I don't want my baby sucking on sheep grease. There are other creams that are lanolin free, though. And as for nipple shields I was planning on using Milkie's milk savers? Any opinions on those?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just asked DH is we're going to bd, as we had previously agreed and he rolled his eyes. I don't even think he meant to. More of like a I don't want to because I'm tired and I don't want to deal with anything roll. But needless to say I'm hurt and won't be bding. :(


----------



## Breeaa

TexasRider said:


> Brea- how long did it take for your cycles to go back to normal? I posted my chart on kindara and basically people are treating me like an idiot..... Oh B6 won't mess you up etc... I'm like well that's the only thing that's changed and I went from
> Normal to not normal....

I don't know because after I took it I got pregnant and then had a c/p. After that cycle I got a sticky bfp. I'd say I noticed my temps becoming more steady a few days after I stopped taking it though. my post o temps weren't much higher than my pre o temps while I was on it and the cycle after they shot up a lot higher.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I just asked DH is we're going to bd, as we had previously agreed and he rolled his eyes. I don't even think he meant to. More of like a I don't want to because I'm tired and I don't want to deal with anything roll. But needless to say I'm hurt and won't be bding. :(

Aww darn hubby! I remember mine doing the same and I actually cried whenever he didn't want to or didn't finish. Ttc is stressful!! I'm sure you'll be ok though, hopefully you get some BD in the morning or soemtime tomorrow. Your opk wasn't quite positive so I think you have time! :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Texas some of the other ttc sites are a bit rude it seems. I instantly like bnb and read for about a month before I signed up. 

Greenie, it's okay dear, there is always tomorrow and hopefully a positive then. However, I understand how you feel. The more BD around the essential days the better. I guess that's what I feel 2 days before and day of O is not the greatest. I know that some people get pregnant with only one day in fertile window so I'm know I'm not out. So get some rest and maybe some morning :sex: I think it's a nice way to wake up ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Campn love the new avatar. Seriously everyone is so beautiful inside and out :) 

Pacific oh I couldn't imagine. I'm sorry you feel bad about telling her but I'm sure she would want to hear from you than someone else tell her. 

Now I must sleep, but I don't want to cause my mind is racing after finishing my book. Has anyone read the girl with the dragon tattoo series? I just finished the second one. I just don't want to stop. Anyways, good night ladies :)


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, that series rings a bell.. I just can't put a story line to it right now. :blush:

Green, men just don't get it. The few times dh has turned me away it hurt more then I'd like to admit. We did end up talking it out. Maybe you can get a round of makeup sex before work in the morning.


----------



## JLM73

OMG :sleep: Almost 3 am here and I am JUST finishing cleaning after baking allllll day (where's the zombie emoji??)!
Still have to take the dog out then less than 3 hrs sleep until up again to pack for market and get on the road....gah.

OUCH on snagging any jewelry in sensitive ares, and yea:roll:
Donors are a weird lot 95% of the time...the other 5% are wishy washy as all get out:growlmad:

Would LOVE a BF, but the only one hittin me up is the ex from over 2 yrs ago- who neglected to mention to his ex wife that he was dating me, so she wouldn't freak when the Gravy Train she is riding went off the rails...He neglected to mention as well that he was FULLY paying all her bills Rent- food, car payment, hair and nail bills WTF??:saywhat: How the F do you date someone 2 yrs, talk about moving in together and oops FORGET to mention all that??
I curbed his ass for that reason, and he can stay where he is! No time for all that non-sense. He's in town this week from Cali, and despite him talking about what beautiful babies we would make - nu-uhhh, not gonna happen!

OK ladies....I'm beat....will catch up with yiou all tomoro after market ( closes at 1 now boooo!) and then we are going to dinner a day early for mother's day, as I am NOT fighting the crowd Sunday!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks you def ovulated cd27 - yesterday :)


----------



## claireybell

J you still online :wave: good morning & good night Lol i hope baking isnt rubbish today & you sell your lovely tastey baked goods mmmm :) thankyou on the laxative advice aswell, im going to peruse the chemist shelfs!!

Oh i have a tube of Lansinoh - think thsts how its spelt haha - ready for bf new baby, it was great stuff with Riley! Health Visitors & midwives used to always recommend it here but now they're not allowed ot seems??! Odd!! Im still going to use it ;)

Aww MrsG dont be disheartened hun, my SO was the same, its def the stress & planning of it all, it kinda takes the fin outta it for men. One evening SO went up pub when i was blaring positive on an OPK (ttc Riley) i completely lost it with him screaming at him as he walked up the road to the pub ignoring me.. That was terrible! But i def think you have a couple of days until positive girl & time for at least 1-2 bd's :hugs: stay strong hun!!

Wookie, eeee not long until testing day!!! What day you planning to test?? 

Pacific, congrats on your Peach today :) 

Im an Eggplant & officially on the last 12wk countdown!! Can say, ive never tasted Aubergine/Eggplant.. Im feeling bit emotional this morning with it being in the home stretch now.. Last time il probs be pregnant, what if baby gitl usnt as cuddly as Riley etc.. Im probs being silly, SO gave me a big hug & i cried :( but i have to laugh aswell.. 

Sorry to hear about your friend aswell Pacific, i feel so bad for her.. But she will def be sooo happy for you aswell hun & will want to hear the news from you & not the grapevine so to speak, im sure it'll be all fine :hugs: 

Im sure there was more i wanted to write, let me re-read a couple of pages back again lol


----------



## claireybell

Oh Campn, hows yours sister doing at the moment hun?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Claire you're missing nothing on the aubergine. They're so bland. Quite tasty baked with salt (but tbf anything is haha)

Baby girl will be mummy's little princess :hugs: I know that sadness feeling! 

Campn - yes, I was numb, local anaesthetic there and gas & air just in case. I was tuned to the moon :haha: Nat thought he was Superman and came out with his arm up at his head.

I'm not really a lacy underwear kinda gal so that wasn't an issue for me :haha:

J - hope market goes well! You're a superwoman. I'd be double tapping that rich ex - get your hair and nails paid for for life as well as the beautiful baby you two would make! 

Flueks - temp rocket!

MrsG :hugs: Men!

AF will be here this afternoon. Pink mucus this morning. :happydance: I'm so ready to be done with this stupid cycle and peeing on sticks. At least for a week or so til it's opk time :blush:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific that's alright. Sometimes it's hard to remember. I've heard preggo brain is real too. I'm sure I'll have it as I can be a bit scatter brained :blush:

J ahh bless you having to bake all night and get almost no sleep. I hope you make lots of money to make it all worth it :)

CB happy third tri! Oh I've never ate eggplant either. I know most Italian places offer eggplant lasagna around here but I like the real deal. Oh yeah my temp was up this morning and noticing I'm rather dry now :blush: so O Thursday for sure. I'm not really excited to test though. I know my timing wasn't great as it was the past several cycles so I don't think this will be the one. 

M&S sorry about it looking like AF is peeking her ugly head in. FX for this next cycle!!

Greenie I hope you are feeling better today. :dust: for O


----------



## TexasRider

Sooo I think I ovulated.... Once again my Temps and my cm don't line up completely. I did have a teeny by of ewcm yesterday and the day before but it was mixed in with some creamy. So I'm not sure if I ovulated yesterday or the day before or maybe even a day or so sooner since the B6 was messing with stuff it could have made my body make more estrogen and block the progesterone???? I'm not sure... Either way I got a temp rise so at least I did ovulate and now I'm waiting for crosshairs should get them tmrw based on my playing around with the app lol But fertiity friend says I bd 3 days before O 2 days before and then 1 day after O when I add a higher temp tmrw. so I have a decent shot I think.... I hope anyway lol

Wow fluek- that temp spike is quite amazing! Looks like the vitex is working well for you. 

J- good luck at the market. We aren't even going out for Mother's Day. I'm going to my moms house and making enchiladas and everyone is coming out there for a meal.


----------



## claireybell

Flueky88 said:


> Pacific that's alright. Sometimes it's hard to remember. I've heard preggo brain is real too. I'm sure I'll have it as I can be a bit scatter brained :blush:
> 
> J ahh bless you having to bake all night and get almost no sleep. I hope you make lots of money to make it all worth it :)
> 
> CB happy third tri! Oh I've never ate eggplant either. I know most Italian places offer eggplant lasagna around here but I like the real deal. Oh yeah my temp was up this morning and noticing I'm rather dry now :blush: so O Thursday for sure. I'm not really excited to test though. I know my timing wasn't great as it was the past several cycles so I don't think this will be the one.
> 
> M&S sorry about it looking like AF is peeking her ugly head in. FX for this next cycle!!
> 
> Greenie I hope you are feeling better today. :dust: for O

Ohhh never say that Flueks! Sometimes less is more as the saying goes, i only bd twice the cycle i fell pg so it def works for that saying :thumbup: always in with a good chance hun X


----------



## claireybell

Texas, cd17 id day you ov'd :) i bet after tomorrows higher temp you will get crosshairs on the chart!! Fx this is your cycle hun :hugs: 

M&S sorry it looks like period is lurking but you never know?! The pinky cm may stop & go clear & no AF will emerge.. ;) 

Afm, just perched in the garden, its a glorious 22degrees today, bliss! Only think missing is my large glass of wine with tons of Ice.. Still, not long ha ha!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

claireybell said:


> Keeps, just had to say i dreamt about you ladt night (nothing saucy lol) some programme came on tv & it was you with your 2 girls & i have no idea what it was about but i started yelping to SO about how i knew you from the pg BnB chat forum hahaa how random?!! I dreamt about J once before aswell, we were going out to get drunk lol

Hahaha! How funny  im glad im on ur subconscious mind! And hope I wasn't doing anythjng too bad! Lol x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

campn said:


> I swear I do feel jealous when I see someone who doesn't have kids yet. I envy the time they must have to get ready in the morning or drink a coffee in peace! Yesterday my best friend who has 2 under 3 called me sobbing because her oldest wouldn't sleep and keeps waking up the baby and she's mentioned so many times she wishes she could just run away, I know she won't but I could see why parenthood is so draining. I just hope sharing this with you helps you feel a bit better. <3

Camps- totaly agree with this! I would love just to walk out the door- get in my car and go somewhere, no chasing toddlers who won't put their shoes on, no fights over seat belts, no arguments over what CD we listen - just... Peace.. Obviously my children are my life but it definitely looks better from the outside!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, congrats on eggplant! I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy seems to have flown by where is this baby is taking its sweet time. Anything picked out for names yet?

J, good luck at the market today, hope you got at least a little bit of quality sleep.

Someone mentioned pregnancy brain: I feel like this is early, but I forget a lot of things already... Like how did the bag of chocolate chips end up on the bedroom window sill? I blamed hubby, but he swears it was me? Say what?? Why would I bring that to the bedroom with me?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

claireybell said:


> I felt light as a feather bobbing around the water like a fat cherry lol

Ok - this is officialy one of my favourite quotes of the whole thread!!!! :haha:


----------



## campn

Green- The day I got my +opk when ttcing DS I told DH we have to DTD tonight like must, he said okay sure, then later insisted to go playing hockey at like 10 pm and I fought him and said no you can't this is sex time! And he still went, I was pissed like completely mad, I went to bed and tried to sleep then he came into the room said he went and the game was cancelled and I'm convinced that's the night DS was conceived. 

You still have time to turn it around, just maybe use some of your porn star tactics! ;) wear something lace and silky and sit next to him and rub lotion all over, as if it's nothing you know :p

Flu- I think your timing is good! Seriously some cycles we dtd almost everyday and never got pregnant. 2 days before O and on O day I think is perfect! 

Claire- Happy third trimester! I really love eggplants a lot, it's weird to think I want to eat it now though :p my sister is doing good, I think she's got an ultrasound coming up to check on her cord and placenta and if baby is doing good. She finally did go out and buy a few cute outfits for him, I think she was too scared to buy anything or think of names and then lose it all. I told her nothing is ever guaranteed in life not even the next hour of our lives so just go ahead and enjoy what you have now. 

I also picked up 2 sets of onesis and pajamas. DH was like keep the receipts in case it's a boy, and I said "Satan, stop putting doubt into my head!! It is a girl!!!" :haha:

J- Awww hun sounds like an exhausting day, I hope you made a good amount of cash though! You deserve it for that hard work. And ugh why is that ex paying her nail bills!?? I would freak out. I see some stuff must be paid like child support but you are no longer married so you should pay your own bills. Was he still in love with her!? Sounds like they had very unfinished business.

Keep- DS tells me turn off the music as soon as we get into the car. No dude, I am jamming whether you approve or not! 

Dobby- Where are you Dob?? Thinking of you girl.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Camps im so glad all is going well so far with your sister :hugs: & your so right, nothing is ever guaranteed!! Aww Aunty Camperoon hehe! Im sure ive seen eggplant in random Vegetarian dishes but im pretty sure ive never eaten it or buyed one.. 

Keeps no nothing going on in the dream hahaa!! From what i could remember you were well behaved Lol

Pacific ive had some very silly baby brain moments.. Like i always crack eggs into a cup before i put them in the pan.. I chucked my cup of tea in there one time OMG i was very annoyed i cried as it was the last of the cooking oil HAHAA!! Oh, ive slso tried to get in my house by using my car key battery keyfob & wondering why the f**k the doors not opening!?! :rofl: im suprised im still alive really :)


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, sorry.. Yes we are quite liking the name Nuala at the moment, pronounce Noo-la :) it can be said 'Nu-ar-la' like Princess Nuala from Hellboy the holden army hehee! All of a sudden you reach 20wks then it flies by, its scary! I dont remember the weeks hoing this quickly with Riley but i guess i was working full-time & the weeks at work draaaaagged!! 

Do you have any names for either yet? Or awaiting to find out the flavour & then start picking names :)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, that's a beautiful and unusual name, very unique. :)
We haven't done anything baby yet besides looking at some paint colours a few weeks ago. Hubby still wants to find out the gender, I want the surprise :)

As for gender prediction: I have a mexican friend who recently gave birth to her 3rd. Her old wife's tale from Mexico was that you can tell by the mothers skin. Boy: mother has clear skin. Girl: mother is breaking out in pimples, greasy skin... It is said the baby girl takes away from the mothers beauty. 
This theory was correct 3 times for her. :) she now has 2 girls and 1 boy.

And car key fobs are very dangerous during pregnancy ;) I always forget to use them especially when away from home which was never an issue before. :blush:

I went to the spring fair this morning.. Basically a farmers market but the official market doesn't start for another 2 weeks. Anyway, I came home with 5 good sized tomato starters. Locally grown, so they should do well.


----------



## campn

Pacific- That old wives tale isn't just Mexican! I've always heard it here too, that was my first hint I was having a girl as my skin has freaked out so bad the first trimester. With DS I could have done skin modeling, well assuming I'm not too ugly to model, which I am :p how has your skin been!? 

I might go to Lowe's later today and look at some paint colors now that you have reminded me. I'm not buying anything until we confirm at the anatomy scan. 

Also do you have Lowe's in Canada!? I always name the stores I'm going to assuming people know them, of course that is ignorant of me, BUT my Canadian friend said they don't have Target stores in Canada and then I was like YES finally US beat Canada at one thing at last! :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can someone explain this to me? The dark line is the test line. 
But "low fertility"??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Can someone explain this to me? The dark line is the test line.
> But "low fertility"??

I have literally never seen this. Your line is the one on the left right!? That is so positive! Maybe you didn't dip the test long enough?? Do you have any other fertile signs?


----------



## pacificlove

I think we have Lowe's, not many, but yes.
Target, weren't they here for a year or two? Then went out of business. They underestimated our Canadian market or something like that.
Let's see, Canadian tire, Rona, home hardware would be stores to hit for paints here. What's your inspiration for babies room?

Mrs G, could it just be a faulty test or you are just about to hit peak?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank god I took a dollar tree.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jezika

Fluek - I think your timing seems perfectly fine. Mine was the same I think. You just need a coupla badboys hanging around in your tubes to do the trick.

Mrs G - I totally feel ya on BDing. Honestly, it was enormously stressful for us. After the third BD in a row (and it wasn't even every day) DH was really resistant and I had to practically beg him and force him into it. It felt terrible and I was actually quite upset. It seemed like if we didn't BD on that fifth day or whatever, the whole other BD sessions were a complete waste. I felt like he didn't get that we HAD to do it if we wanted to conceive and at the same time I felt insane for treating the whole thing so militantly. From what others says, this unfortunately sounds quite common with TTC. Hugs <3 ETA: If 2/3 says you're O-ing, that's pretty convincing. 

CB - Eggplant/aubergine is so nice! I do love eggplant parmigiana and my fave Indian dish consists of mashed up baked eggplants. You can also slice eggplant into rings and roast or grill them with salt, olive oil and garlic. Or whack them diced into pasta with zucchini/courgette, garlic, peppers etc. Possibly an acquired taste, though. It seemed offputtingly mushy to me at first.

PL - I was JUST telling my mum about the whole reduced beauty = girl baby thing. If that's true, I'm definitely having a girl :$

Campn - we do have Lowe's and did have Target for a little while too, at least in Toronto, but I think it didn't do well (though not 100% sure). Defo none of those in the UK though.


----------



## Avalanche

Evening ladies

My test lines are getting a lot lighter now and even though I have nausea I also have really strong AF cramps so I think I'm just waiting for the witch now. Gutted tbh. I know a chemical isn't technically a loss but that's three so far and I barely kept hold of my daughter who is 7 now as I had threatened miscarriage three times before second tri. 

Pacific, I've heard that too but it wasn't true for me with my daughter. I did put weight on everywhere though lol

Campn have you got any colours in mind yet for the nursery? I love stalking Pinterest for stuff like that! 

Clairey, Nuala is beautiful and as its Gaelic I've known a couple of ladies called that as I'm originally from North Scotland. They prounced it Noo-la.


----------



## Jezika

So I have a bit of a crazy story. I may have mentioned before that a friend of mine drowned last year. We weren't particularly close at the time of his death - his older brother is one of my best friends though - but we did hang out a lot maybe 3-4 years ago. 

Well, his bro told me this week that his mum went to a renowned medium. The whole hour with the medium was audio recorded so my friend heard everything that was said afterwards (he will show me the recording soon too). So this medium woman asks her clients not to do much speaking so that she isn't led by their responses. Anyway, to cut a long story short, this woman (who only had my friend's mum's phone number, not even name), knew EXACTLY what happened to my friend who drowned and knew the names of all of his close friends and family - mostly unusual names and even two people with the same name. She knew a tonne of stuff that no one could possibly know unless **maybe** if they'd hired a private detective, like that his drum kit was still in his mum's basement, even though he didn't live at home (and that he is fine with them selling it - which had actually been a concern of his family) and that his mum was wearing something that belonged to him there and then, even though it wasn't visible. She even mentioned details of a dream that my friend had had about his brother the day before in which he tried to hug his bro but couldn't, which obv. didn't make sense till my friend heard the recording. 

The freakiest thing from my point of view is that she mentioned MY name (and my name is definitely unusual) and said he said "congratulations." Upon hearing it, his mum was confused and asked whether she meant his brother's fiancee's name (they'd gotten engaged recently and her name sounds somewhat similar), but she said no, these are two different people (btw this was one of the few times his mum spoke/asked questions). Out of the whole hour, that was the only thing that didn't make sense to the mum, other than a name beginning with "A" who she couldn't identify. It was only when my friend heard the audio that he told his mum that I am pregnant, so that was likely what the congrats was for. And honestly, we've told like three of our closest friends and my mum, no one else. There are absolutely no clues of anything even remotely baby or generally congratulations-related online (I'm pretty private and there's also no link between my real name and my Jezika pseudonym). As we weren't close, I''m guessing she/he mentioned me to show it's really him by giving info that couldn't be found easily.

Crazy-ass sh*t, man. Oh, and she also communicated with his mum's deceased parents and knew a tonne of stuff about his mum's childhood, like nicknames her parents had for her and certain things that had happened, which there really is NO way of having known (esp. as she grew up in a small country far away).

My friend is the most skeptical and non-spiritual person I've ever met, and even he was freaked out. I mean, these things weren't a stab in the dark, they were SO precise and specific, and it's not even as though they were only picking out the things that rang true - ALL of it made sense in the end except the mystery "A" name.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I can't believe all these men not jumping at the chance of BD. Especially with you all, you're all so damn gorgeous!

Mrs Green - 2/3 ain't bad. That other one must be faulty. Complain to them!

Avalanche :hugs: 

I rarely recognise any of the shop names posted. Here we go to B&Q for paint, or Homebase. 

:witch: got me today, good and proper. Lunch was Nando's chicken burger and chips (fries) with hot sauce (because calories don't count on a Saturday) Dinner is cheesecake. Sproggits have FINALLY fallen asleep (or at least quiet) just now at 8.57pm - bedtime is 7pm!! I'm away to :wine:


----------



## Avalanche

Jezika said:


> So I have a bit of a crazy story. I may have mentioned before that a friend of mine drowned last year. We weren't particularly close at the time of his death - his older brother is one of my best friends though - but we did hang out a lot maybe 3-4 years ago.
> 
> Well, his bro told me this week that his mum went to a renowned medium. The whole hour with the medium was audio recorded so my friend heard everything that was said afterwards (he will show me the recording soon too). So this medium woman asks her clients not to do much speaking so that she isn't led by their responses. Anyway, to cut a long story short, this woman (who only had my friend's mum's phone number, not even name), knew EXACTLY what happened to my friend who drowned and knew the names of all of his close friends and family - mostly unusual names and even two people with the same name. She knew a tonne of stuff that no one could possibly know unless **maybe** if they'd hired a private detective, like that his drum kit was still in his mum's basement, even though he didn't live at home (and that he is fine with them selling it - which had actually been a concern of his family) and that his mum was wearing something that belonged to him there and then, even though it wasn't visible. She even mentioned details of a dream that my friend had had about his brother the day before in which he tried to hug his bro but couldn't, which obv. didn't make sense till my friend heard the recording.
> 
> The freakiest thing from my point of view is that she mentioned MY name (and my name is definitely unusual) and said he said "congratulations." Upon hearing it, his mum was confused and asked whether she meant his brother's fiancee's name (they'd gotten engaged recently and her name sounds somewhat similar), but she said no, these are two different people (btw this was one of the few times his mum spoke/asked questions). Out of the whole hour, that was the only thing that didn't make sense to the mum, other than a name beginning with "A" who she couldn't identify. It was only when my friend heard the audio that he told his mum that I am pregnant, so that was likely what the congrats was for. And honestly, we've told like three of our closest friends and my mum, no one else. There are absolutely no clues of anything even remotely baby or generally congratulations-related online (I'm pretty private and there's also no link between my real name and my Jezika pseudonym). As we weren't close, I''m guessing she/he mentioned me to show it's really him by giving info that couldn't be found easily.
> 
> Crazy-ass sh*t, man. Oh, and she also communicated with his mum's deceased parents and knew a tonne of stuff about his mum's childhood, like nicknames her parents had for her and certain things that had happened, which there really is NO way of having known (esp. as she grew up in a small country far away).
> 
> My friend is the most skeptical and non-spiritual person I've ever met, and even he was freaked out. I mean, these things weren't a stab in the dark, they were SO precise and specific, and it's not even as though they were only picking out the things that rang true - ALL of it made sense in the end except the mystery "A" name.

I do readings for people sometimes but I never followed it professionally so am not as good as the lady your friend has seen, not by a mile. So glad they had a great reading and I'm so sorry your friend has passed on :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, that's freaky. I often wondered about mediums and such like, many a time I would've been desperate for a message of some kind from my mum, but I'm wary. Even if it's real, I'm not sure the door to the spirit world is one I want to open. &#128563; Ghostie things scare me.


----------



## Avalanche

I have an old thread in the paranormal forum on here when I last did readings if anyone wants to nosey. I don't like to open myself up too much to it tbh


----------



## Flueky88

Okay I will probably reply in spurts as my brain is fried for some reason. First I want to thank everyone for reassurance. I even told DH I wouldn't be pregnant this time and he was like you're crazy. We took our mom's out for mother's day today.

Campn we have lowe's here. We went there today for more potting soil and some cucumber plants. We bought pepper plants a few weeks ago. Oh and some tomato plants at local store. I love homegrown veggies :) oh I'm glad sis is good :) how's DS today?

CB, yes one of the advantages of not being pregnant. I have some alcoholic Arnold Palmers at the ready in case. If not I guess DH can drink it.

Greenie so glad you got the dollar store opks. It must have been fate that you forgot yesterday. Also, the advanced digital is not supposed to show low fertility once you get the high fertility readings. It can if you don't use it for I think 2 or more days in a row. It sounds faulty to me though. Tww here Greenie comes :)

Texas, yes it does look like you have Od. Oh and I love vitex it helps keep my skin clearer. My skin may have cleared up with hormones balancing naturally but I was sick of waiting. I waited 5 months for my hormones to regulate after bcp and I got tired of it.

Jez, that's so cool. I had a patient in the nursing home that did a reading on me years ago. She only spoke Spanish and she told me things that she would never have known. She mentioned my boyfriends name and I never discussed him at work. She told me I was really fertile though which I'm not so sure. But maybe it's not me or even either of us. 

Pacific I like spring because of all the new life, flowers, gardens, etc. We have a local flower festival coming up. I can't wait, I always like going to it every year :)


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps hi dear :) have you been shopping for baby girl?

Avalanche I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Sorry period arrived M&S, hugs :hugs: 

Oooh MrsG that last ones def a positive!! Was that cb opk? I never had good results with those, i like the pink ones better :thumbup: i hope hubby is in the mood today hun xx

Jez, thats some spooky stuff there hun.. So sorry that you lost your friend :hugs: thats such a tragic way to go aswell.. Meduim & clairovoyants i always find really amaxing it would suck me in but im chicken poop with hhostly goings on. X 

That gender theory about the skin, yup true AS! My skin was lovely with Riley, no spots, rosey & my hair always looked nice aswell, this time.. Yak!! Hair flops its poop, not spotty skin now but its really shiney, looks bumpy in the light & i have red blotchey spots but there not raised spots on my face?! Girls def take away whilst boys give the beauty :thumbup:

Have i missed a post from Avalanche? Il need to go on a hunt..


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, that looks like a blaring +opk! Get on the stick today, maybe tomorrow for good measure and you're good :) we all know this is your month!! :dust:

Flueky, I love to garden, I just don't have a green thumb with starting things from seed. No luck this year. 

Jez, I totally believe in mediums, the real ones that is. Not the type that say " oh I am hearing something from an A..... B..... C...." "Oh yeah we lost Xena last month! Totally me you are talking about!"

There was more i wanted to o respond to..

I kicked my baby geese outside for the afternoon. They stink. Can't wait for hubby to help me kick them out permanently on Monday. In less then 2 weeks, they went from the size of one palm to the size of two palms...


----------



## wookie130

Green- I'm wondering if that was a CBE smiley digi, also...and if so, was it one of the flashing smiley digis, or just the regular blank circle/smiley face ones (old style). I've heard terrible things about the flashing "advanced" CBE smiley digis. They apparently suck. In any case, it is never good to read the test lines on the back of those...they mean nothing. You only get two dark lines on them when actually get your smiley face, and until then, things will look bleak ovulation-wise. I think even the packaging states that you should not try interpreting the lines on the back of the sticks. That other opk looks like an awesome positive, so I hope you get some :sex: ... don't worry about doing it "not enough"...one well-timed sex session is all you really need, quite honestly. I'm an older gal (I'm about to turn 38), and I conceived both of my children on limited BD. I believe my son happened after only one sex session, the day of my smiley face opk. I bet if you jump on DH and frisk him up, you'll be better covered than you think you are!

M&S- Onward/upward! New CD 1, a new beginning! AND, you can enjoy some :wine: if that tickles your fancy. ;)

Jezika- How crazy is THAT!!! Wow!!!!

Fingers and toes crossed for you, Flueky! 

AFM- I'm 7 dpo, and plan to begin testing on Monday, at 9 dpo. Here's the thing, and it actually has me somewhat hopeful... When I was pregnant with my son (unbeknownst to me), I developed folliculitus under my armpit. It was a swollen, small pea-sized lump, and I had it checked out immediately, and my doc gave me antibiotics. I had never had it before, nor have I had it again...EXCEPT FOR NOW, AS OF THIS MORNING. I was in my luteal phase then, as I am now. Ummm...is this some kind of uncanny coincidence??? Then, I slap myself back to reality, and think, okay, perhaps the infected armpit hair follicle happens when my hormones are wacky, and I did take soy, and I seemed to fire an egg out at light speed this month because of that, and yeah...now I'm having faux-pregnancy symptoms due to heightened progesterone or something. But, I swear, I need to go to the doctor, just like before, and get an antibiotic for the infected hair follicle under my pit, which has only happened one other time...WHEN I WAS PREGNANT. Coincidence? Poor armpit self-care (nooooo, I'm clean, shaven, etc.)???? It's just got me scratching my head, seriously.

If I AM pregnant, I think I'm going to hold off telling my husband, until after I've had betas done, and perhaps even after a viability ultrasound. I would plan on having the MaterniT21 test done again, and I would definitely hold off on telling anyone before that time. I don't know. It's kind of a huge thing to hold off telling him for long...hmmm.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie decreased immune system can be a sign therfore the folliculitis could develop. Totally possible! FX! Also I agree I like the plain digital opk by CB. Those advanced are crap in my opinion. I know they work for some but not me.

Pacific I don't have a green thumb euther. DH is the main gardner, I'm more the reaper :rofl: I killed Ivy one. Like who kills ivy?!?!


----------



## campn

Avalanche- Your update really saddened me, I'm so sorry hun, I can't believe this keeps on happening to you. Have you told your doctor, maybe there's something they should look into? My heart goes out to you <3 don't feel bad for hurting over a chemical, it's still a loss and it still hurts. 

Jez- That's insane! Too bad she didn't tell her boy or girl right!?? I'm usually very skeptical but I'm also skeptical about my own thoughts and opinions sometimes so why can't I believe in this gift? 

Green- Atta girl! You better convince DH to dtd tonight! I'm sure you have some tricks up your sleeve!!

M+S- Sorry about AF hun, that witch is ruthless I don't miss her!

Pacific- I have no idea how you do it. I would go insanely crazy if I had any farm animals that poo anywhere, but I'm really OCD and the slightest things make me throw up. Are the geese and smell effecting your nausea at all? 

Flu- oh yeah you guys must have all the stores we have here (except a few things I'm sure) we were just at Lowe's and picked up a few color samples but my head is a mess now. Too too many colors and they're all so similar! I looked at garden vegetables and I would love to start a small garden, any tips!?? Do you move them to much bigger pots, or plant them right into the soil no pots?? 

Wookie- I also had a symptom that I first had with my DS during my tww, which is clear skin, I usually break out like crazy before AF but I was shocked when I wasn't and I thought maybe I'm pregnant?? Hopefully this means you are too!


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, fx for you! Sending you sticky baby dust :dust:

campn, thankfully my allergies are in fu swing so usually don't have too much smell. So the stinky geese affect me more some days then others. Plus the weather has been nice so I keep all the windows and doors open :haha:
The babies had their first grass time today and then a bath in the tub after. Speaking about that, I better get them out of there and back into the brooder so I can have a shower tonight.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm lurking. Trying to fight another depression onset. Not working.

I try to read and keep up with everything, just too tired to respond. <3

Having a crappy day. It's my father's birthday today, my blue apron is late so I am stuck at home alone waiting for it because I told SO to go home until Thursday and I can't leave for my mom's until it gets here, and I just got back from picking up my stupid bcp. I wish I could just toss one in the trash and let SO think I was taking them, but that'd be uncool.

Congrats to the ice cream scoops and eggplants and all the lovely fruits and yums.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I'm lurking. Trying to fight another depression onset. Not working.
> 
> I try to read and keep up with everything, just too tired to respond. <3
> 
> Having a crappy day. It's my father's birthday today, my blue apron is late so I am stuck at home alone waiting for it because I told SO to go home until Thursday and I can't leave for my mom's until it gets here, and I just got back from picking up my stupid bcp. I wish I could just toss one in the trash and let SO think I was taking them, but that'd be uncool.
> 
> Congrats to the ice cream scoops and eggplants and all the lovely fruits and yums.

I say toss them. Especially after they've really messed your cycles up!

Love you <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Love you, too. I really do not want to put hormones in my body, but that's the only thing SO trusts and after this last loss it's ether bcp or he gets a vasectomy. He is deadset, no arguing that now is not the time for us to be trying with how hard it has been on us since the twins. But I can't sit here and pretend I am taking them. I know in the end, he'd love the baby but then I'd be like my cousins who all got pregnant behind their men's backs.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn we ate supposed to even get a publix. Which is kind of crazy because we are so small. I figured if publix wanted to expand it would choose a larger city. I'm excited to check it out. I've heard good things about them.

As far as the gardening we bought these stackable tiers that have 6 "pods" in each column. For tomatoes you have to use the determinate varieties as it can't get to tall. We planted all kinds of peppers, tomatoes, cucumver, and green beans. The beans and cucumbers did terrible in it. The tomatoes were good but not very big. So DH is planting tomatoes and cucumbers in our yard. He is going to just plant them in the ground with the soil that came with it. We did a few tomatoes last year in the yard. Unfortunately a deer decided they looked tasty and ate the plants but spit out the tomatoes. No beans this year. We are using the tiered planter for peppers, parsley, and try strawberries in them :)

Sorry for the novel.

Pacific yes sometimes not being able to smell is a good thing. I think being around things that I am, I'm more nose blind. Thank goodness cause I deal with some crazy wounds sometimes.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: I hope you can ditch them soon. I hate bcp now. I wish I'd never went on them. I wanted lighter and less painful periods. :hugs: just let us know how you are from time to time. We will be thinking of you and I'm sure we all understand not being able to keep up with us :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- that's so crazy. I am such a huge believer in things like that. My DH lost his dad and I always felt like going to a medium would help him. But there are so many fakes that I didn't want to shell out so much money to make it worse. Ya know? Anyway so crazy! And I really hope that have your friends mom some closure. 
I occasionally "feel" people around me that have passed away. Mostly my grandpa who died when I was like 3 and a couple of times DH's dad. This is going to sound crazy but recently (twice) I've actually seen a man. It's just a black figure and both times he walked into a fence and was gone. Super weird and maybe my eyes going crazy. Idk haha 

CB- congrats!!! Can't believe you're already in the 3rd tri!! 

Campn- hugs because I know you've had a rough time. 

Wookie- so weird. I hope that means you're preggo! I also wait until I get my betas done to tell DH since my doctor automatically orders them once I get a bfp. I wouldn't wait until after an ultrasound though because DH would be super hurt if he didn't get to go, even if all we got to see was a sac. 

Pl- I know exactly the smell you're talking about. It smells soooo bad!! I had ducks and chickens a huge part of my childhood so when one would get injured or they were chicks they were inside. 

Dobs- love you and hugs. Nothing I can say will make it better but we're always here for you hun. 

Flu- you're inspiring me to garden again. I can't wait until we get a house and I can have one. 
Also, can't wait to be preggo with you and Texas!

Afm- weird thing is that blue dye came OUT of the CB advanced. It was a different holder because I was messing around with the other and now it only gives error codes. Oops! Lol but that's how the one last month looked when I got "peak" so idk?? But he dollar tree was super positive so I'm happy. I'll definantly be getting some today and tomorrow. 
As far as houses go, we got our offer accepted on one. We went back up today to look and get a list of repairs we needed to do. Then we found the HOA rules, no fencing in your whole backyard?!! Wth? So we're passing on it. The search goes on! 
Oh and good thing we found those rules because we were going to go to Home Depo to start looking at things and there's a shooting there! If we hadn't looked for the rules we would have been there during the shooting. Crazy.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Big hug, I understand it's a really tricky situation to be in, I'm sure if a baby is in your destiny in the near future nothing will stop it even bcp. I have only been on the mini pill when I was breastfeeding and it was horrible so this time we'll just do condoms. But please if it make you miserable stop taking it. Gotta take care of Dobby too!

Flu- Publix is so nice although more expensive than most stores, but I love their deli brand, boar's head. I can only get it there! And they always have BOGO deals every time I walk in there. It's a bit overwhelming. 

Thanks for the gardening tips! Perhaps I should buy a small book about the basics. That deer sounds naughty! I wonder if you can put a cage around your garden??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh also, my DH totally made up for his eye roll last night. I woke up in a grumpy mood and he totally let me vent about Mother's Day, our due date, house hunting, ect ect. And then he bought me an early anniversary present! A new hand gun! He said its my Mother's Day and anniversary present. I guess being a "dog mom" means I get to celebrate Mother's Day. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, oh gosh how frightening. I'm so glad you guys found those silly HHA rules. Honestly, I don't think I could live somewhere in which someone or group tells me what I can or cannot do on my property. Not that I want to have 10 rust buckets in the driveway and tacky decorations. I guess it's a control issue for me. Yes I hope we all get bfps tgat are sticky beans very soon :)

Campn, no problem. I've learned more from DH. A book would probably be good though, I'm definitely no expert. Oh, hmm, if I spy one again I will have to think of that. He skipped "town" after his crime. In our nearly 4 years here we've never had deer on the property so I'm hoping it was a fluke encounter. Oh and as far as grocery chains, we had to check out the newly built Ingles. It was packed when it opened. I guess it means we are a small town with nothing better to do :rofl: we waited like 4 weeks after it opened to check it out it was so busy. They are over priced, I prefer food city.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie Oh what did he get you? For our first anniversary DH bought me a 9 mm Roger LC9 that's purple. I really love it. He sent me on a hunt with messages in little jewelry boxes to find. It was awesome :) I'm so glad he made up for it today :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- how much fun! You must be a country girl too. Lol I got a 45 Rock island acp. It's beautiful lol they only had revolvers in colors and I don't want a revolver.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie yeah I am and I live it. I used to want to be a city girl but I live the country except for bugs. Oh very nice gift :) I really want a Roger valuers 45 LC revolver. I like cowboy guns for some reason. DH family teases me and says I need some boots, the belt holster, and hat. I did buy an old badge at a gun show because I thought it was cool :blush: might as well go with the theme.


----------



## pacificlove

Deer are a huge problem here. They'll eat almow everything. But then they were here before us, so if you plan to grow something better have a deer fence around it.

Dobby: sorry my dear... Hopefully your time on bcp is over soon. :hugs: 

Mrs G, good thing about finding the hoa rules now! That's something I could not do. Someone telling me how short to cut my grass every 15 days.. What pets I am allowed to keep. No thanks.
Good thing for finding that now, instead of being at a shooting! Scary!! Glad to hear you guys weren't there:hugs:


----------



## campn

Haha I can't believe you ladies get guns for gifts. If DH walked into the door with a gun I'd freak out. I'm more like Macy's department store :D I'm jealous, it'd be nice to at least know how to shoot a gun, but it's so not me.

I've been on Etsy for the past hour, AVOID it if you're pregnant or about to get pregnant! It's like ridicously cute and expensive. Also I'm putting DH and FIL to work with painting the nursery striped walls, heh if both like staring at my boobs they should do little projects for me. (If you are confused, I've mentioned before how my FIL wouldn't leave my hospital room when I needed to nurse DS)


----------



## pacificlove

Perfect campn! Put the fil to good use. Lol, in the meantime enjoy a nice bubblebath. :haha: with your feet up and a vergin drink. 

Guns, touchy subject. As a German I don't get them... From my Canadian perspective: yeas for hunting purposes. Moose, deer, elk all taste pretty good but they also look so nice in nature. (My perspective on hunting: if you can't enjoy them in nature, you don't deserve them on the table)


----------



## campn

Pacific- Ooooh that's even better! I thought I'd help them (and by help I mean just bitch about how my back hurts and sit down getting in their way) 

I thought Europeans don't do guns or hunting until I became friends with some Norwegians and apparently that's ALL they do in Norway is just hunt hunt hunt. They are exactly like Texas state here but instead super blonde and sitting on snow! They are brutal though, I personally wouldn't want to hunt and eat whale but I guess that's a normal thing there.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, Germans don't hunt. There are only very few select people that have the license, rights and privileges to do so. If you own a gun, it's not something you would talk about.

However I have lived the last 12 years in Canada, 4 of them in the oilfield/prairies where lots of people hunt. I have come to enjoy the benefits of hunting :) plus when a moose shows up in front of your car, I'd rather have it on my plate then be killed in a crash with it. Or it can stay 600 feet away from roads.

I wouldn't want to eat something that is endangered


----------



## DobbyForever

My thing with guns is do whatever makes you happy, just don't shoot anybody I love or me with them and we're cool.

My opinion on hunting is that it should be done for food and not sport, and if you are doing it for food then be damn sure to shoot to kill on that first hit in a way that is the least painful and use everything. And, if possible, check for babies first. Don't leave orphans behind if possible.

Those are my two not asked for cents.

Campn lol that's hilariously disturbing. Pics when they are done and pics of these pjs you bought!


----------



## shaescott

Wow I missed a bunch... 

Green- yay for positive OPKs!

Flueks- TWW time now eh?

Jez- whoa that's super cool but also kinda scary. 

J- how'd the market go?

Dobs- wow I'm so sorry... Virtual hugs <3

To the rest of you, I didn't forget you, I just can't remember enough of your posts to say anything haha! I love you all, I promise!

AFM- I took the SAT today. As some of you know, I'm going to be applying for nursing school this fall (for the fall 2017 start). I know many colleges don't require it anymore but my grades weren't the best in high school and good SAT scores can really save your butt. I actually feel pretty confident about it. I've always been good at standardized testing. I hate writing essays but I actually think I did decent on the essay portion. And as for the math and reading/writing sections, I think I did really well. I'm considering taking it again because colleges take your best scores but I wanna see how well I did first but the scores come in like a week after the next SAT exam date... Anyway, I'll find out in mid-June how I did and I'll update you all!


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed you get the score you want so you can feel confident applying! I am sure you nailed it.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks Dobs :)


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I know here in Canada hunting is restricted to certain "seasons". Deer for example can only be shot during rut/mating season. It's also restricted to how many of what such as male/female, 1 or 2 or 3 per licensed hunter.
I had a couple of hunting coworkers in Alberta, so learned lots about it.


----------



## Flueky88

I thinking that hunting only for food is acceotable, I don't like the ideal of hunting for sport. No reason to kill an animal for no reason. We just like target shooting. I'm a military brat and my dad and grandfather were and are collectors. I was taught about gun safety early and to respect it/not treat as a toy. 

Let us know how it goes Shae. I never did SAT it wasn't required, I did the ACT 10 years ago wow I feel old.

Campn no problem having different likes at all. Differences are a good thing :)


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* My understanding was that lanolin comes from the sheeps wool processing. I worked with a nurse who owned several sheep, and TRUST me they are a nasty matted up MESS when fully wooled out and dirt ect stuck inside, messy poopers too eww. Lambs= cute, adult full wool sheep here- I did NOT want to pet it lol.
I am sure sheep appreciate the removal of all that wool when the clinmate doesn't require it....and that fluff is HEAVY!!
So it wouldn't really be an anti vegan thing per se:shrug: Unless you are opposed to ANY animal products...which in that case yo'd best check ALL your clothing tags as well as lotions, lip balms, make up etc lol. They sneak in ALOT of animal things...
Also, Lansinoh is one of very few nip creams that are safe for baby to consume ( as long as no wool allergy obvi for you or babe)
From my 1.5 yrs using it, It mostly was absorbed, and unless you goop it on, it goes on the nip skin like an oil or skin lotion, and doesn't just sit on the skin.


----------



## campn

Flu- I honestly love it, cause we are all girls just talking about pregnancy related things and all other things and it's good to see everyone's hobbies. Not having it be my hobby is not at all saying I don't approve of it, more like I'm more mind blown by it. Just wanted to clarify what I mean cause I know it's a touchy topic now in the US! <3

J- I loved my nipples cream! Also mothers love is another brand if I ever remember correctly. With pumping every 2 hours it was a saving grace thing for my poor boobs. Honestly I am a little traumatized by what happened still, just crossing everything that this baby latches right away so I don't have to pump to that degree ever again. 

Dobby- Here it is! I tried to stay away from the overly pink but that pajamas with the owls really stood out. I passed by the boys section and saw this new born going home outfit with a bow tie and I swooned. Maybe I'll buy it from my sister who is having a boy. 

Pacific- Germans are really tolerant people more than some other nationalities, I know lots of Europeans really aren't big fans of the US, I hope some of our politics do change a bit. This election has been so weird and strange and I feel like the world is just laughing at us. I am glad that Obama has made getting an electric breast pump covered by insurance! Those stuff usually cost $300-$400!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Huh interesting. I knew about hunting seasons but I didn't know they factored in sex/numbers. Pretty snazzy.

Camp super cute! I agree it is hard finding girl stuff that isn't overly pink. I feel like boys have clothes of all colors and styles but girls are pink pink pink which is hard when the mom to be'a only request was pleaaaaase nothing pink


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, just pet my sheep.. Actually mine shed their hair naturally each spring and boy is it greasy under that winter hair... 

Cute onesies campn! Germans maybe are a bit more accepting of the USA but they are, well I better shut my mouth. Ha-ha, although I am German so I can probably say it. Ok I'll shut my preggo mouth. :haha:

Bfing worries me a bit, I hope it comes naturally for me, but at least I'll have a midwife that will keep popping into my home every day until baby starts gaining weight.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, those numbers change every year too. In previous years the deer population has been so big that hunters were allowed up to 3 female deer and one buck. That's still a lot of meat, especially if it's a hunting family or couple ;) Moose for example were so limited that they do a draw each year. You'd have to get your name entered by a certain date and see if your name gets picked. Even if you do get a draw, you aren't guaranteed a moose ;) and you still have to purchase the tags or its poaching. If it's not tagged, butchers, processors and those that mount the animals aren't allowed to touch any kill unless it's tagged.


----------



## campn

Dobs, I tried to put DS in all colors, even purple. I was like he looks pretty cute so why does it matter!? I will get pink if the pattern or so is cute and not overly irritating. 

Pacific- Hehe I get it! I try not to offend anyone here as I don't see the point, I'll leave that to Facebook :D being both Egyptian and American I feel like both sides can easily get offended if I talk about something negative. Egyptians would say "well sure she is American!" And Americans will say "well sure she's an Arab!" 

I just watched SNL and they had the funniest natural home birth skit with Kristen Wiig and Maya Rudolph. Once it's on YouTube or so I'll link it. I laughed so so hard and I never laugh at tv!


----------



## campn

https://www.hulu.com/watch/239646

Hopefully this link works!


----------



## pacificlove

Too bad, I clicked play and got a message that Hulu only plays in the USA right now.
As for offending people, it's so much easier to offend someone in writing then person to person. Writing can be interpretated in any way. But yes, Facebook is probably #1 for offending people or people interpreting posts wrong. Ha-ha
So what's Egypt like? I know such a broad question...


----------



## DobbyForever

I love how it says for nature audiences only. I feel like mature audiences watching snl is irony. I am old but not mature


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Oh also, my DH totally made up for his eye roll last night. I woke up in a grumpy mood and he totally let me vent about Mother's Day, our due date, house hunting, ect ect. And then he bought me an early anniversary present! A new hand gun! He said its my Mother's Day and anniversary present. I guess being a "dog mom" means I get to celebrate Mother's Day. Lol

I had to laugh reading this MrsG.. A new hand gun, thinking to shoot him a pellet or 2 next time when he annoys you LOL! 

Did you get some bd hun? X


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- hahahaha ya next time he pisses me off I'll pull out my 45. But I think he might just pull his out. Hahaha 

Shae- I'm sure you did great!

Campn- I like then babies are dressed in all kinds of colors. Boys only in blue and green and girls only in pink and purple... Boring. Lol

As for hunting I agree with everyone, must be for food. Don't hunt something you won't even eat. It's terrible. 
My handgun is home protection and fun target practice though. It's super empowering being able to handle a gun, take it apart put it back together and everything. 

Also there was more, but I can't remember im exhausted. Just spend the night with a bunch of fertile myrtles and baby talk all night. So I came home and got some, now bed time. Hahha


----------



## claireybell

Morning sugars :flower: 

I have been awake since 4:45ish trying to get back to sleep but it aint happening uhh! So ive made a coffee & had some biscuits in bed Lol! Its Sunday - whats up with my body! 

Camps, those baby girl outfits are soooo adorable, ive seen some nautical sailor type ones for girls, blye & white stripes with a random red bow & the have under panties to go over the nappies.. <3 I may have to attack ebay for it lol! Ive always put Riley in allsorts of colours & they just look great! & Riley loves Pink (although im not too keen) but its cute, i can see him wanting his toe nails painted whe i do mine & baby girls hahaaa!! 

Yes, you girls are so very country getting hand guns for gifts.. :shock: 

Guns are big no-no in the UK unless you have a license for shooting ranges etc, if SO had a gun in the house i would hate it!! 

Oh Avalance, big hugs hun :hugs: just read about cp.. maybe a chat with your Dr about the cp's? Could be low hormones in the LP or something so simple that can be rectified if they keep happening.. X

Hi Dobble :wave: does SO or yourself not like using Condoms? I just think sometimes putting more hormones esp synthetic ones into your system can throw your body put completely if your cycles can sometimes be abit wonky anyways.. Id rather not take the Pill & just watch my cycles & use condoms but i think SO isnt that kean :-/ but il be doing that after lil un arrives as progesterone only mini pill i did not get one with last time! 

I think i have Hayfever uhhhhh!! & def pregnancy Rhinitis which is a named condition when pregnant, just constant stuffiness & my nasal passages have been awful last few nights & day again grr! & the plus side of this is, you cant take nothing gor it apart from steaming & ssline spray..! Just a lil bit of Nasal info their Pacific as i read you said your allergies are up, could be hormone related aswell hun.. Oh i love your other ticker of 'ice cream scoop' mmmmm


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa im guessing hubbys hun is bigger MrsG? The actual gun we're talking here right? Lol! Glad you got in some bd'ing yey!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jezika

Like CB, hearing about people owning guns still shocks me. It's so alien to me, but all to do with what you're used to and grew up around, of course. I'd be concerned about people getting extremely het up and using their guns impulsively through anger, which I understand does happen quite a bit. I remember learning about some study showing that anger levels increases in the presence of a gun versus other weapons or items, so that's also stuck with me. I know most gun owners are sensible, though, and that many people in the US feel better about having them as protection, and I probably would too if I knew there were so many guns around. Re: hunting, I'm glad they have restrictions to protect wildlife, though I've never been against hunting for food. I agree with PL's philosophy on that.

Green - that's interesting about the figure you've been seeing. I totally believe there is something in this kind of stuff. My DH was reading about mediums afterwards and read that the general consensus among scientists/critical thinkers/etc. is that it's an area worth researching because there does appear to be something there and, like you kind of alluded to, the only reason it's not widely seen as credible is because of all the bogus mediums out there. My friend's gf went to a couple of those and just got stabs in the dark with a lot of inaccurate info. Oh, sorry about the house, but glad it meant you averted witnessing a shooting, my gosh! And at least it means another house is likely to come up soon, as I do think this was nice and quick already :)

Campn - LOVE Etsy. I have thousands of favourites and way too many of those lately have been organic cotton onesies. These are the only baby stuff I've looked at. Oh, and I'll switch my tunnel bear to US territory like a sneaky mofo in a second and watch the SNL video. Thanks!

Dobs - Hugs to you, my love. Things will get easier in time, I know it. Are you able to look into what might be causing the issues in the meantime while you're waiting to TTC again? There might be some tests that would be helpful?

Avalanche - I missed your post earlier. I'm so sorry <3

Right, I'm spent. Love to everyone else.


----------



## JLM73

I fell asleep early, was sooo tired from all the lifting and carrying at market 
It went pretty well, but not much profit at all after paying booth fees :growlmad:
Just popping on to say I'm cd2 now:dance: 
Finally limbo mode is over ....but now I dread the 1500th donor search...You would think it would be easy to get a one night stand :rofl:
jk but donor searching SUX, cuz I always have to field replies from the same old ones I have turned dowm, and some change their email addys, thinking they are slick, but I saved all their old pics, so that's how I weed out the weasels...
bleh, back to bed lol


----------



## claireybell

Weeding out the weasels LOL! That tickled me! 

Sorry period arrived J but limbo land sux so at least you know where you stand in your cycle! I hope you sort some donor juice out this cucle :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay, cycle buddies J! CD2 here too (ish - still very light which is unusual)

Guns for gifts :haha: I love it. In Finland hunting is big too so a lot of people have shotguns and rifles and such like, not so much handguns though. In the UK, hunting seems to be for sport and done by posh people on horses. I don't understand the point of it. Even air rifles and pellet guns are pretty restricted now. A toddler got shot with an air rifle in DH's brother's street a few years ago (they live in a hellhole) by accident and it made the news and stopped the sale of 'toy' guns.

Dobs :hugs: I can't believe he'd force you to stuff yourself full of artificial hormones just because of his trust issues. If my DH wants to use contraceptives then he can take on the burden of doing it (ie condoms, although yuck) I think I'm definitely in the natural family planning boat afterwards.

I'm not sure the world is laughing at US politics any more (they were.. but now it's getting a bit too scary to laugh at) rather wondering what on earth went so wrong that out of such a huge country, with presumably so many amazing and talented people in it, it got narrowed down to shape shifting lizards running for president... :wacko:


----------



## Fern81

J- glad limbo is over. Gl donor hunting. 

Green- cmon tww! 

When will everyone in the tww start testing? Wookie I'm glad you are testing tomorrow I love squinting at other people's tests! :)

Happy mother's day to all the moms. We are super lazy today& spending the day in front of the tv watching all the star wars movies! 

Went to feed the dogs again today, the owners still haven't been back to give any feed or water. The dogs definitely would have died of dehydration as it hasn't rained here for weeks. I'm furious and feel so helpless, wish I could just cut the lock on the fence! Hopefully the spca will remove them tomorrow. 

I'm going for another ultrasound tomorrow evening, will hopefully get a date for egg retrieval then.


----------



## wookie130

Well, guess who tested at 8 dpo, and got a bfn? Me, that's who. Moronic!!! And I'm bummed. Even more silly! :rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

Got my crosshairs today... Thank goodness. My Temps aren't super high but hey all that matters is the shift.


----------



## campn

Green- When you weren't on last night I was like oooooooh yeaaaaaah ;) can't wait for your BFP in a couple of weeks!!

Happy Mother's Day to all of you awesome ladies! Whether you have kids already, pregnant with one, or trying to conceive! All the sacrifices you already do don't go unnoticed. So thank you for making the world a little warmer! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

J, sorry about AF but glad you are out of limbo. FXed you find a good donor this cycle and get your sticky bean!

The problem with condoms is that while they worked for us 99% of the time... the pregnancy before the twins was a broken condom, immediate shower and pee, took plan b too late pregnancy. So his trust for condoms was broken. I hate everything else. After what the paragard did to my lining/body? No, thank you. I do not want a long term (or even longer short term) solution like an implant or shot or any of that bs. So it really boiled down to he feels most comfortable with the bcp; I feel most comfortable with condoms or TTC lol. Then the discussion of bcp went something like I don't want to put hormones in my body, why do I have to ruin my body? Then he said if I want him to be in charge of the contraceptive he is going to make an appointment to get a vasectomy. While reversible, I doubt he would reverse it once done. I have a drawer full of condoms and SO won't touch them. He won't even go for any non-bd bd. Says the back gate is unfair to me and the other thing is both unfair and leads to sex.

As for doctors... they give zero shits. If I want tests done I would have to do it outside of Kaiser and I'm not about to start paying out of pocket for that.

I thought Target was supposed to go gender neutral? But it still seems pretty pink and purple in the girls section and blue and green in the boys? I just like dark colors in general lol. Boy or girl, I like to blend in with the night. ;)

I'm pretty California when it comes to gun ownership. But the one thing SO and I agree on is that people shouldn't dictate what others can do so long as they aren't hurting anybody.


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed a whole page lol.

Wookie, you know 8dpo is still early :p fxed!

Tex, so glad you got your crosshairs!!!

Fern, tha this terrible. I hope they get those dogs out soon. :(

As for our presidential candidates... our country is just fed up with the government. Let's get real. I'm no sure what dumb kick the democratic party is on with this let's pull the race and gender cards out. The republicans could have nominated anybody and beat Clinton, but Trump knows exactly what he is doing. He is a business man. He pandered to the stereotype Republicans that are huge in numbers and pissed off. Once he secured the nomination, you know the way he speaks has changed. He knows exactly what he wants and what he is doing to get it.

AFM I am honestly so disgusted with our country I cannot even listen to NPR anymore in the morning. Not just because it's boiled down to HvT, but honestly was not impressed with any of our candidates.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Target is only removing the signs that says "girl" or "boy" on like the toys section. The clothing is still very gendered and it says baby boy and baby girl. I think that's pretty fair really, some moms still want to let their girls or boys wear pink/blue and that's up to them and it is easier for the shopper to go into the "correct" aisle. 

We just went to pollo tropical, I think it's a Florida thing? Although they have some in Georgia and Tennessee and it's all carribean food and oh my it is so so delicious.

J, have you had pollo tropical?? My DS inhaled the sweet plantains and the citrus grilled chicken. Just driving there we could smell the food.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I know, all the candidates have been such jokes. I liked Rubio on the republican side and I liked Bernie on the democratic side and of course both aren't going into the general elections. Our country is so so divided it isn't even funny. I honestly don't want Trump or Hilary, they're both so extreme on policies. :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

I never noticed the toys were gender labeled lol

The only good thing about our system is that realistically with checks and balances in place things won't go too crazy. I actually think the stuff Trump wants to do would be more easily managed by our other branches whereas Clinton is going to run off and get us into WW3 with her war strats. Of everyone, I was probably Cruz and Sanders if I had to choose. But I don't follow a lot of politics. I only watched debates when SO was over (hardcore libertarian and follows politics like nobody's business).

One of my kids (second grade) took a dig at Trump the other day during our spelling test when the word politician came up hahaha. I was like NOT AT SCHOOL! POLITIC FREE ZONE! and then the other kids chimed in that there wasn't any debate and Trump stinks >< I was trying so hard not to laugh


----------



## shaescott

For politics, I'm feeling the Bern all the way. Hillary has been committing so much election fraud that Bernie legitimately could be equal with her in terms of pledged delegates, if not beating her. But sadly, nobody cares when a Clinton breaks the law. As for Trump... Ugh. Don't even get me started.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- I hope I don't offend, but I guess I fail to see how SO calls the shots on your body, and contraceptively, he feels that his only viable option is getting a vasectomy...they ARE reversible, but it often does enough damage where conceiving becomes very, very difficult, if not impossible. Honestly, if you're not comfortable putting the hormones into your body, I don't think that you should. It is, after all, YOU who has to live with the side effects, and any long-term consequences as a result from it, not him. He does NOT get to call the shots on something like that! If he chooses to deal with that by having a vasectomy, then I question how much he then respects his relationship with you, and your desire to start a family...there has got to be a happy medium. Your hopes and dreams matter too, and it isn't just about him. Please forgive my frankness...I hope I haven't crossed the line.

J- Here's to finding a donor who isn't entirely insane! :wine: I pray this cycle isn't as wacky for you, also.

Green- Sorry if I've missed it, but how's it looking on the opk-front today? Still positive? And yay for the gun! :) I'd say that easily makes up for the eye-rolling!

Happy Mother's Day to all of you current moms, future moms, moms of angels, and moms-to-be! :flower:


----------



## Jezika

Oh, J, I was meaning to ask, all these weirdos that are in the donor sites, what do you think their motivation is?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Happy Mother's Day to you all! 

J- get some rest girl! And yay for being out of limbo. 

Dobs- I have to agree with wookie. I belive so strongly NONE of us should put hormones in our bodies. After everything I've learned I will never be doing that again. Especially since Ttc is in your future and I'm sure not so distant future too. Either way hugs and hugs today. 

Campn- I totally was getting some!!!! Haha 

Fern- I'm so excited about your scan and possibly getting a retrieval date. It's getting so close. Can't believe you're finally going to be getting your bfp. And you're such a saint for taking care of those dogs. 

Texas- yay for crosshairs. When are you testing?

Wookie- lol for testing at 8dpo! At least you know better than to get too upset because the chances of a bfp at 8dpo is sooo slim. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Happy mothers day to all you lovely ladies ttc & mumma's :)


----------



## TexasRider

Green- I'm only testing if I don't get my temp drop of death on 14dpo. Every cycle I've had since I started temping has had a death drop. So I'm going to wait until that doesn't happen before I test.


----------



## M&S+Bump

What Wookie said - she put it better than I would have. I tried to answer along the same lines earlier but as you might have noticed I really don't do diplomacy very well... :blush: Subtle as a brick to the head, it's one of my many endearing quirks.

Fern, so exciting. FX for loadsa eggs!

As for Donald Trump - it shows either he's an incredible politician to get so much support despite the fact that every time he opens his mouth, you can smell the s**te all the way over here. Or money not just talks, but sings and dances too. I think I'd be looking at setting up my own little sovereignty somewhere if those two were my options.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't think you were being offensive at all. At the end of the day, it is my body and I decide what to do with it. But similarly it is his body and his life as well if I have an baby. I don't want to be on bcp but I also don't want to be with a man who has a vasectomy. So if I want to stay in this relationship then either he gets a vasectomy or I get on bcp for a while. I can walk away. He can walk away. But if I have chosen to be with him then I have to accept the way things are. Not sure if that amazes sense. Basically, I want kids now and he doesn't. It's equally unfair of me to not be on contraceptive and force him to have a kid against his will. Inconveniencing myself for six months is vastly different from tagging him with an unwanted child for life. Not sure if I made sense plus my iPad is spazzing


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk off to cal for the day. My baby bro is headed there this fall. His twin is going to UCSD for their biology program.


----------



## campn

I think in any country the people who would run would be people who are likable and wanted, not anyone who can cause they're 1-rich, or 2-powerful. It's just so sad really. 

Ted Cruz seemed mostly mild and I liked that, but he and Kasich did a very stupid move by trying to work together to knock out Trump, couldn't and basically did the cowardly thing and dropped out. 

Dobby- I wish politics were allowed to be discussed in school, at least those kids would learn something that isn't just coming from the media. As long as the teachers can remain neutral. 

Also I'm with the other ladies regarding bcp. I don't want you putting something in your body that you don't want to. So a condom breaks once it's not the ultimatum destiny of every condom. Maybe use two condoms next time (as in, change them in between) OR just toss them in the trash :p I forgot to take my mini pill once while I was traveling then I was like oh well guess I won't take the rest! 

I am with you though regardless what you do!


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's not just the issue of bcp, it sounds like there's a lot of giving and taking going on, you doing all the giving and him all the taking. He changes his mind on a daily basis about something as important as this and won't communicate with you. 

But who am I to talk? My DH was controlling, jealous, there were instances of both physical and mental abuse. I was only early 20's - if any of my friends were with someone who treated them like he treated me, I'd tell them to run for the hills. God knows I packed my bags often enough. But I wasn't very nice to him either and when it was good, it was really good. We grew up, sobered up and got knocked up, then he started going to church and that finally did it. Now he's tolerant, patient and the best father you could ask for for your children. He's still a bit jealous but I can put up with that!

He must be doing something right to make you want to stay :)


----------



## wookie130

It does make sense, Dobby. You want a baby now, and he's been sort of up and down with the whole thing (which is also understandable in a lot of situations), and you feel he has the right to make choices about whether or not to have children too right now, which he DOES...but threatening to have a vasectomy if you don't go on hormonal birth control seems to be sort of an extreme measure, I guess. From my point of view, it's like he's saying, "You're either going to do it my way, or I'm going to go through something that could permanently damage both of our chances of conceiving as a couple down the road." Does he not understand that having a vasectomy could potentially cost you your relationship in the future? I mean, baby fever is probably NOT going to go away entirely for you, even if you've decided that right now isn't the best timing, and you're both going to hold off for now on ttc...I imagine the subject is something you'll both want to revisit sometime in the future. There is a sense of finality when a man brings up having a vasectomy, as it sort of shuts down the show ttc-ing wise, and it could do so on a more permanent basis. Reversals are a crap shoot, really. Is that a chance he's willing to take, and then possibly lose you in the process? I mean, I obviously don't know all the ins and outs of your relationship, and I can only make some rather half-assed inferences based on what you choose to share on an online forum, but...it seems to me as if there can be a compromise reached between you both on this, and that it truly does not have to be HIS way entirely, in terms of how you're going to prevent an unwanted pregnancy right now. I agree with Campn that condoms are probably a good thing right now...or perhaps a diaphragm with spermacide, or some type of barrier method coupled with natural family planning (in this case, avoiding your fertile window for sex). I realize he has some hang-ups on the whole condom front, based on your previous experience, but sheesh, that is a true rarity, and one that cannot possibly or statistically happen twice. What about YOUR feelings on what the hormonal methods could do to you physically or side-effect wise? That matters, too... You both agree that a pregnancy right now is a bad idea, but how can you both reach a more mutually beneficial way to accomplish this?

Just some food for thought. I'm done, and I'll quite picking on you. :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

*zips up mouth*


----------



## DobbyForever

The want is real lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

At lunch but you are not picking lol. He won't let me dictate what happens with his body and he is not dictating with me. I have been on bcp before and it did not have any lasting affects. I just hate hormonal stuff after the whole cyst ordeal messed up my body. I'm really just whining over something that is not a big deal. But if ttc is not in his immediate future (<6months) we will break up.

Basically, he does not want to be a dad right now and it's his right to make that decision. So no matter what it is there needs to be a reliable form of bcp. If it bothers me, I can and will leave.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> At lunch but you are not picking lol. He won't let me dictate what happens with his body and he is not dictating with me. I have been on bcp before and it did not have any lasting affects. I just hate hormonal stuff after the whole cyst ordeal messed up my body. I'm really just whining over something that is not a big deal. But if ttc is not in his immediate future (<6months) we will break up.
> 
> Basically, he does not want to be a dad right now and it's his right to make that decision. So no matter what it is there needs to be a reliable form of bcp. If it bothers me, I can and will leave.

Good decision Dobby. Gotta take care of yourself too! Did you buy the onesis!?! They're just so so cute! I just saw all DS's baby clothes in the garage that I've stored. Gotta get it all out, wash it and go through it as I'm giving most of it to my sister. Some stuff though I don't want to give away, like his coming home outfit. I don't know where the time went and how suddenly he seems so big. 

I may be tearing up now :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww campn they do grow up fast

I did not but it because I am a UCLA alum so if anything I would want UCLA onesies hehe but uggggh the cal baby stuff was cute :). I bought my brother like $200 worth of swag haha and my stepdad got another $300. So proud of him.

But basically he has until my 27th birthday in July before I leave


----------



## Jezika

Sounds like a good plan, Dobs. Did you share this timeline with him? I think in this kind of situation there are no easy decisions and I'm sure it happens a lot when couples aren't on the same page at the same time re: kids. It's so hard when two things that are so important to you are at odds with each other, even without that added layer of sh*t he's going through and the stuff you've both been through over the past year. I think six months is fair compromise. I really hope he finds a way to figure things out in his head by then, because from what you've said I do get this picture of him being a great dad but just being absolutely and utterly petrified of messing things up because of all the crap he's carrying around. Lots of hugs to you, and I have to say I admire how much strength and awesomeness is in you. One way or other, I know you will be in a much happier place some day soon.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby - :hugs: Sorry, dear. I didn't mean to harp on you about any of that...I can only imagine how tough it must be to want something so much, and have your partner not on board...I'll keep my fingers crossed that ttc resumes in the 6 month time frame! 

Campn- I have the hardest time parting with some of the baby clothes. I kept a few of my favorites of each size from both of my babies, and keep it in a huge tote in the basement, along with baptismal outfits, first Halloween costumes, cherished blankies, etc. Every time I run into that stuff, it brings back a flood of memories from my kids' infancy...ugh. It's definitely bittersweet, and it feels like just yesterday that they were wearing those tiny coming-home outfits from the hospital. :(

Shae- I can't remember if you said you took your SAT's already, or you were gearing up to do that, but either way, good luck!


----------



## Jezika

Eek, I'm totally avoiding any form of baby-related joy or indulgence. Even despite brief stints on Etsy, baby clothing does nothing for me. It's so weird. I just can't open myself up emotionally to that until I have evidence that all this spotting doesn't mean something's gone wrong. I walked through a baby section of a store yesterday and I noticed that I just switched my mind off - no negative or positive thoughts/reactions, just nothing. Two more weeks till my scan and **if** all is fine, I can see myself going cautiously crazy with planning. But right now I don't even really consider myself pregnant. Even when I talk about it I kind of feel like I'm lying. So odd. But hey, defence mechanisms are odd I guess.

Shae - oh, I was meaning to say I'm sure your SATs went great! I honestly have no doubt you'll get exactly where you want to be; you're such a smart duck.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you :) I did and we argued about it. Idk. I might just tell him to avoid bd from cd 8-20 and call it a day. I'm not confident he'll come back around and I love him but I am not budging on this kid thing


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- hugs. You're so incredibly strong. 

Jez- how much and how often is the spotting? You can't go in early?

Hope everyone had a good Mother's Day!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooks I like harping. Says you care. :) which is nice to have people, even if it is via internet, who have your back.

I don't know how people get rid of stuff. I am a hoarder lol


----------



## DobbyForever

https://www.etsy.com/listing/106004848/ucla-burp-cloth?ref=market

Someone just bought this for my friend who had the same due date as me :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

How cute! 
I'm assuming your due date is coming up fast since mine is right around the corner. It sucks. I get it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. It is June 2nd. She didn't post a lot during her pregnancy but now that she is close everybody is tagging her in pictures about how she is going to be a mom soon. Big hugs to you


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww you too Hun :) mine was June 15th. So pitty party for two on the 2nd and 15th?! Wine included. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww you too Hun :) mine was June 15th. So pitty party for two on the 2nd and 15th?! Wine included. Lol


----------



## campn

This breaks my heart for you both. I've seen you both get your BFPS and seen you both lose your precious babies. Can't even imagine having to go through June. <3 

Greenie, you're getting pregnant THIS month though. Yeppp! 
Dobby, and you are getting pregnant in 6 months. It's all decided!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Campn. I think I ovulated this morning so I'm not feeling great about timing. But I'll get another bd session in tonight to be safe.


----------



## Jezika

Green - since 7-week scan I've had brownish discharge almost every day. It's not much and not all day - I just get a tiny bit when I wipe a couple times a day. After my scan, it started by turning beigey and on 2-3 occasions I had pink/red flecks (very small amount) among it. Occasionally I've had big gloops, which isn't altogether unusual, but on one occasion it was quite dark brown. Mostly it's been light brown and the past few days it's been a little better - mostly very light beige or normal colour. My doc didn't seem concerned as long as there is no cramping and it isn't a lot, but I will still mention in my appt tomorrow that it's been ongoing. Online I've seen many people say that docs are only concerned if it's bright red blood and fills more than one pad an hour or is associated with bad cramping. I also read stuff online where women have had it and gone on to give birth just fine and other women who've ended up having an MC (or, which petrifies me, an MMC). But then there are many women who've had MCs/MMCs who've had no spotting like this at all, so I'm wondering whether it's completely independent of MC anyway and it's just coincidence. Or at least I'm hoping. My hopeful side also tells me that the heartbeat at 7 weeks was strong and everything was measuring on time, whereas I know that slower heartrates carry more risk of later MC. But then I tell myself to stop hoping in case it ends up hurting more if something does go wrong.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've also read a lot about that's stuff when I had my sporting (which was bright pink, no brown so super different) and yours sounds normal. Can you tell your doc you've been spitting and get in earlier? I'm sure you'll see a super healthy bean then you can relax or try to.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I agree. Docs don't tend to get concerned unless it is red and painful. I can tell you my bleeding was definitely red and definitely painful. Even the spotting leading up to losses was bright red. Nonetheless I am so glad you have an appointment tomorrow 

Green lol girl you are late to the pity party. I have been pity partying since Friday. I told my stepdad to get champagne for mimosas for mom's day. No no that was really me pity partying at breakfast hahah.

My poor brother saw me eying the onesies and gave me a big hug. He knows how badly I want a baby.


----------



## Jezika

Aww, your brother sounds so sweet, Dobs. Sounds like you have some great fam.

Thank you both for the reassurance. I will defo mention to my doc tomorrow, I just think she's a bit useless. At this point I'm also a bit scared of having an u/s tbh but I guess it would be worth it, esp if it doesn't replace my 12-week one. I just know she won't let me have one unless I exaggerate my symptoms, which I don't want to do.

Oh, I just wiped again and had a bit of tiny beige tissue clumps... like when milk curdles? (sorry, TMI). Had it couple times before. I know they say it could be an infection of some sort, though no odour. Will mention this too, though I have little faith 'cause this doc is honestly so unhelpful but she's been following me so I'm too lazy to change. But seriously guys, my range of CM could fill an encyclopedia on discharge, and while part of y'all would be disgusted, there'd be a part of you that would be impressed.


----------



## campn

Green- I think your timing is perfect! You have nothing to worry about, you're getting a BFP this cycle hun. 

Jez- Really I've only been pregnant twice but what you're describing doesn't sound alarming at all. You're not spotting, that's just regular pregnancy discharge (yuck!) I think you are set with this baby hun. After seeing a heartbeat miscarriage stats go down to less than 5%. You should be feeling very good! You're 3.3 weeks away from being second trimester! 

Dobby- your brother sounds so so sweet. It's nice to be hugged too!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I love you so you're so positive and such a cheerleader. You always say the sweetest things and I know you truley mean them! <3

Jez- that sounds normal and very similar to what I had with my 1st bfp. I asked the doc and she said it was normal, she looked at it too. I can't remember the reason she gave but some reasoning. Haha. If you talk to your doc and she doesn't seem concerned I would tell her your concern not only about the baby but also about her as a doctor. Not in a mean way of course but just express your concern. 

Dobs- your bother sounds amazing. I have waves of pitty parties. Poor DH. Haha he's way too good to me and my crazy emotions.


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo::shock::wohoo: OMG OMG!!
I have been talking to an ex of mine by txt last cpl days....we broke up in like 2013- he was just total opposite sched of me and it was hard to meet up even tho he lives like 20 mins from me Well :dohh: never occurred to me that even tho he said he didn't want anymore kids after he turned 50 ( last year), but he DIDN'T know I was using donors!
I got the wild hair to ask him if he would donate to my cause with NO obligation, and he said OK!!!???!!! OMG OMG :bunny:
I can't believe it :rofl: Whhhhhyyyyy didn't I ask like a YEAR ago.???
And this would be :sex: no squirting syringes!
I start EPO and soy tomorrow Woot Wooot :happydance:


----------



## Jezika

Woo hoo! Great news J! Waaaaay better than donor scouting.


----------



## Jezika

So Campn, Dobs & Green, just to feed my neuroses, I want y'all to be sure of what kind of CM I'm dealing with and whether you still think this is normal. BUT PLEASE DON'T LOOK IF YOU'RE SQUEAMISH - IT'S TOTES DISGUSTING and I may delete later. So look at your own peril. But the dark brown one is the only time I had that dark and the blood-flecked one only happened 2-3 times (and mostly mixed in a bit rather than flecks). Most were like the beige ones. And weirdly, the pinky one only looked pink in artificial light but looked yellow in natural light (yes, I looked in different lights). Just now (I'm writing from the toilet like a classy lass) I had a huge and stretchy bloop of pale beige/slightly pinky stuff. It could probably stretch a mile. But I'll spare you a pic.

Okay, so I can't figure out how to put the spoiler thing on pics that I upload, grrrr.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I do have a great fam. I feel bad for SO. He went for a ride today and I was talking about our shopping spree and family trip up to Cal. He mentioned his family never did anything like that/how his family never really even got along. I didn't dare ask if he tried to reach out to his mom today. I can't even remember the last time anybody talked to him... :(

Green I agree that your timing is great so if you get a bd in tonight as well.

Campn def the cheerleader. Ty!

Jez, sorry doc isn't helpful. Definitely not worth exaggerating but if you decide you want an u/s then definitely push for it. If only for reassurance/to ease anxiety. But you are close to that 12 week so if you can hang in there then deffo do. Hugs hugs

J that is so exciting! Hopefully the bd will be just what you need for your sticky bean


----------



## DobbyForever

I forgot. I thnk you have to attach it using the link rather than using the advanced attach in order to use the spoiler but I am not sure. Sorry! Been a while since I have done it


----------



## Jezika

Okay, so I uploaded to bloody photobucket, which I hate (so hard to delete pics, uploads always fail, I click on a pic in my library and it shows me a totally different pic, my recent pics don't appear in the library at all (only under "recent uploads", constant errors... grrrr). 

Anyway, so just bear in mind my preamble from my previous post.

*Behold, ultimate disgustingness:
*

Spoiler
https://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af145/jezika85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_5422.jpg
https://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af145/jezika85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_5391.jpg
https://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af145/jezika85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_5317.jpg
https://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af145/jezika85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_5170.jpg
https://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af145/jezika85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_5422.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm yeah no idea what that is BUT I guess the upside to that is it looks nothing like the precursors to my losses

I would definitely show those pics to the doc tomorrow


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree that is odd. But I never read it being associated with losses. I sure didn't have and didn't come across it in my search. I think it is normal in pregnancy, more so in later weeks I think? I don't have any experience in that department. 


Also, I'm not getting any bd and I'm so upset that I'm actually questioning my emotional stability.


----------



## Jezika

Yeah I probably should, she just always makes me feel like I'm being stupid or neurotic and really doesn't seem to give two sh*ts. I told her the other day I felt my cervix and she just cut me off and ignored it. So I hope I can overcome my fear and show her, even if it's going to be embarrassing/invalidating. And I will avoid going back to her again, I knoooow. Gosh, sometimes I think I suck at life.


----------



## Jezika

Why aren't you getting BD Greenie? If it's not poss tonight, don't despair! Getting some swimmers in there two days before O is still great as they should definitely be hanging around for a while, though of course more BD is ideal.


----------



## Breeaa

Jez, the brown one looks exactly like mucus plug! A lot of ladies from a group on another site have lost bits of theirs but it regenerates. Have you and DH had sex recently? Could cause your cervix to let some loose! If you get more big chunks call your dr and tell her your losing chunks of it. Are you having a 12 week ultrasound? If you are make sure they check your cervix length!

I've also had some pretty large chunks or this discharge. I don't spot during pregnancy so they've never had blood. Some women just have spotting and It could be just normal chunks of discharge. I mean I've had large amounts!! Lol so gross


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe just walk in and pull it out first. Politely say I have something I want to show you before we discuss anything else?

Green hugs I hope you are alright. :(. Do you want to share? Even if you don't bd tonight you are still in


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> I agree that is odd. But I never read it being associated with losses. I sure didn't have and didn't come across it in my search. I think it is normal in pregnancy, more so in later weeks I think? I don't have any experience in that department.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not getting any bd and I'm so upset that I'm actually questioning my emotional stability.

Green, I had those moments the last few months of Ttc. Especially after he cp. I would break down on the days we weren't able to BD. :hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

Yay for the new donor J! I hope he works out for the long run. Actually I hope the run is short! ;)


----------



## Jezika

Brea - no, no sex at all, so no idea what could be irritating cervix. And isn't it too early to be losing mucous plug? I really need to get a referral to an OB or midwife ASAP so someone more knowledgeable than this doc can answer these questions. On that note, my midwife referral was rejected coz they filled their quota a the hospital I want to give birth at (best one in my city) so now I have to decide whether to give birth there but be followed by an OB or give birth at a different hospital or birthing centre and be followed by a midwife. Need to decide by tomorrow, but I have no damn clue.

Dobs - yeah I think I'll bust it out whether she likes it or not.

Mrs.G - I've definitely had my fair share of emotional instability even in the very first month of properly trying. Like proper cray-cray shizzle. But this IS emotional stuff. And in the long run, it's temporary <3


----------



## Fern81

Have been catching up on a few pages-

Dobby- sending you so many hugs & I know to leave someone you truly love, doesn't matter what the reason, is the hardest thing in the world. Sending super positive thoughts to both of you making good decisions for happy futures; be it together or apart. Xxxx

Green- your timing looks great. 

Jezika- obviously I have no pregnancy experience but can relate to being obsessed and anxious & I don't know how I will feel if I ever get a bfp, probably also be in denial lol. Hope your dr sets your mind at ease. 

Jlm- that's much better than a dodgy donor. At least you know him, his habits & family & history etc which are all important factors in choosing a daddy (if you are fortunate enough to have that option, which you are now!). 

Shae- you are going to be the best nurse ever! You have such a clever mind & passion for biological science. You will be a natural. (This is high praise coming from a scientist ;) )

Afm- going to see the dr this evening. I have a sneaking suspicion that he thinks I'm on cd11 but I'm only on cd10.... because he didn't prescribe any stims for me for today but the protocol states that stimming continues until cd10 at least. So I will just take my gonal f pen along to the appt and jab myself there and then if he did make a mistake in calculating my stim dates!! Feeling quite tired and sleepy today; am hoping it doesn't get worse once I'm started on progesterone "the sleepy hormone" lol!!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry ladies I just decided to spend the day off the boards. I've read but can't comment cause my brain sucks. I hope everyone had a great mother's day :) that goes to all the mothers, prego women, and future mommas :)


----------



## shaescott

Fern thank you so much! It means a lot! 

And to all others who wished me luck on the SAT, thank you!

Green looking at your chart, you look like your timing was good. I wouldn't worry. 

Jez I'm sure it's nothing, your little bean is fine.


----------



## campn

Jez- Show the pictures to your midwife, I lose mucus plug too like on daily basis but yours looks like a lot. It does regenerate though. I lost a huge chunk at 25 weeks with my son but all turned out okay. Bring it up and show her the pictures and get a good legit answer that will put your worries at bay, and not just brush you off. 

Maybe you've a short cervix?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I agree with Campn show the pic to your doctor. I've had my fair share of docs who didn't seem to concerned when I was and I learned I needed to be more tough with them. It's your body. You know best. 

We did end up bding last night after a long LONG emotional talk and cry. I had a lot of stuff I needed to get out along with DH so it was actually nice. Well after I stopped crying the hardest I've ever cried. I think he was genuinely concerned, and I was too. I didn't realize how much stuff I had going on.


----------



## campn

Aww Green I'm so sorry this is becoming a very emotional and hard thing on you, talking about it helps especially when your SO listens and understands. I've been finding myself crying hard just out of the blue lately, which is so unlike me, I almost never cry I just keep it all inside. 
Do you think you ovulated!? I need to look at your chart! 

J- Yay for a donor who is also looking out for some real loving ;) I'm sure that beats syringes any day! 

Shae- Good luck on your SAT if you didn't have it yet hun! When you mentioned it I kept thinking I can't believe how young you are still! 

Fern- Good luck today! At least you can afford a few naps right!!? I would more than take them off your hands if possible! *typing as I chug down coffee*


----------



## shaescott

Campn- I took the SAT on Saturday. And there was this one problem I didn't know how to do, it was angles in a circle, and it wasn't multiple choice so I just guessed and a friend of mine who's in high school who also took it said their teacher explained it to them and the answer was 80 degrees and I guessed 80 degrees I'm so happy!


----------



## Fern81

Campn lol nooooo I never have time for naps, I run my own business & household & garden & swimming pool are all my responsibilities so work work work all day! I've actually given up coffee as it fuels my ivf anxieties soooo much!
Hope you get some time to rest today :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- sounds like you did really well! Congrats!

Fern- I'm exhausted reading that. Lol good luck at your doctors today!

Campn- my temp went to .3 just like it did last month the 1st dpo so I think I did. Tomorrow will confirm it.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello ladies :) Mind if I join back in? I was here a while ago, but took a break for a little bit while working with my doc.


----------



## TexasRider

Blah I hate it when my temps are so close to my cover line... Testing today for STAAR test and it's a beast... More later im headed back from my break


----------



## wookie130

Shae- When do you find out your score? I never had to take the SAT's, but I took the ACT's, which is required for teachers in my state. I'm sure you nailed it! 

Jez- Yeah...the CM. I'm not sure what to think, really. For you to be losing plug in the first tri actually seems a bit strange. I know this can happen in the third tri, and then the plug will often regenerate, but I honestly don't know. I would call your doctor, and perhaps send the nurses the photo of what you're seeing. I don't think it honestly looks like something to worry about, but it probably does need to be seen just for good measure. I wish I could be more helpful. :)

Fern- Good luck to you!!!! I shall be awaiting news of your BFP! It's gonna happen, I know it! :happydance:

AFM- 9 dpo, still bfn. I'm not having good vibes. And yes, I know that 9 dpo is actually the average implantation day, but I still feel like this isn't my cycle. Apparently the armpit lump is going to be meaningless this cycle. LOL! Oh well. It's really fine. :)


----------



## JLM73

F-ing BnB!!!!! :growlmad:
Dammit- lost post and it didn't send because "token expired" so far be it from their primitive technology to actually STILL have what you typed since it didn't go anywhere, WHY the F is my post deleted???
Grrr

Anyhow I am back in the late 1100's pages trying to catch all the posts and pics I missed, so it's gonna take me alll day lol.

Also, I'm cd 3 today and decided to hit the supps at max doses because I didn't get any ewcm last cycle with Eve Prim Oil at 2000mg/day, so I am taking the max this time of 3000mg/day- spaced 2k in am and other 1k pm.

The Soy Isoflavones are suppsed to help you make a few more eggs, and help the best ones be more mature. It is also supposed to strengthen Ov, but I didn't n otice a thing last cycle so far as O pains:shrug: so I am not doing the build up EPO dose of 100 to 150 to 200 this time. Instead I am gonna hit it hard at the max of 200mg/day (100 in am, 100 in pm)

Hopefully this will be the golden ticket, as for the first time I have a donor willing to "finish" inside:thumbup:

He lives very close as well- and like I stated we dated before- so will have to see how things go. 

I stated in an earlier post that we were on diff scheds and sorta just faded out of the relationship, then last year we had the same sched, but he clearly stated he didn't want more kids after he turned 50 ( last year), so even tho he tried to ask me out on a double date with another couple we hung with - I was dating someone and declined- plus he said no more kids :haha:

I'm not concerned about his age- he's very active and in shape for his age- ex military- retired- owns his home etc-very together. Oh ....and he has fathered SEVEN kids between ex wife long ago ( in their late 20's) and 3 younger ones with his ex-GF years ago(I know the youngest is like 6). So def fertile....also doesn't hurt he is :blush: VERY well endowed shall I say?! :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think having someone "donate closer to home plate" will be the game changer for you. Sooo excited for you.


----------



## Fern81

So excited that you are in the tww green, I'm joining you all on Friday! Egg retrieval Friday morning & then they go off to get fertilized in the lab... artificial equivalent of ovulation day. 

Embryo transfer next week Wednesday.... beta a week later (2 betas 2 days apart I think).


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg yay!! fern I'm so so so happy for you! I was wondering how the tww works with ivf. Can not wait to see your bfp!


So we're putting another offer in. House just came on the market Saturday, in the neighborhood we want. UNDER budget. So we shall see. Also, have you ever finished bding and thought "I think we just made a baby!" Well I had that thought last night. I'm positive without getting excited. Because I have to emotionally protect myself.


----------



## campn

Fern- That's awesome! I love how you, green and J are getting pregnant this cycle! (I hope I remembered all of you that about to ovulate or just did!) the miracle is life is beautiful and wonderful in any way it's gifted to us! 

Green- I never thought this, except maybe the first cycle when I was hopeful :p but then months go by and lots of BD, you don't even think about it anymore :p I just kept thinking how my lady bits have never had this amount of semen before. Not my favorite juice :p


----------



## Jezika

Fern, that's so cool. I always wondered about the IVF
TWW too. Very excited for you! I feel like it's happened so quickly an' all!

Green, yay for another offer! I knew things would come together. Even if it doesn't work out, it's encouraging that houses are coming up that you're interested in. Are you feeling more confident about house buying now? As for protecting yourself emotionally - girl, do what you gotta do. I figure even if all the joy is sucked out of a BFP and first trimester, at least we'll have the rest of our lives to appreciate the bundle of all goes well.

AFM, doc cancelled appt today. Not sure if I can rebook with someone else this week. They're always so busy and so am I. Sigh. I will try though.


----------



## Breeaa

Fern81 said:


> So excited that you are in the tww green, I'm joining you all on Friday! Egg retrieval Friday morning & then they go off to get fertilized in the lab... artificial equivalent of ovulation day.
> 
> Embryo transfer next week Wednesday.... beta a week later (2 betas 2 days apart I think).

Yay fern! I'm so excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- that's kinda crappy about then canceling the appointment. I hope you can get in with someone else. I think it'll make you feel so much better. 
As far as buying a house I feel thousands of times better. I'm so ready to have a home of our own. Our dog is sooo happy at my moms that I can't wait to give him a huge yard. Plus once we move into a new home, make any changes that may need to be made, and it not pregnant yet or hell maybe even if I am we are going to get another dog. Which makes my heart so happy since bear will have a brother and he'll love it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh I also wanted to let you guys know a little of what came out of my talk with DH last night. He's worried about my stress level. Which I can't blame him. I need this job so it looks good on the home loan but don't need it financially so DH said if the stress stays up after house buying he is encouraging me to quit and find something else low stress. All our benefits are DHs work so that wouldn't be affected. My only concern is maternity leave. I'd like to make it through a pregnancy and then decide from there so we shall see.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs and Green*:thumbup: Sounds like both of you have great plans going forward!

*Jez* just skimmed waaay back and saw you asked about donor motivation.
Well with the one I am trying to work with now is an ex-BF, so he won't ask for anything financial, just doing it to help me because I asked, :-k and I'm sure in his mind a way to try to get back with me lol.:haha:
I'll deal with that later- if it's working great, if not, he works literally 7 days a week, so I don't mind him keeping contact with the kiddo, updates, pics, etc. 
I know he got hammered with heavy child support on the 2 youngest, and the mom refuses to bring them around to see him- she's not in the area, so I figure WHEN ( positive thinking) I get my bfp from him, he will likely have feelings about wanting to see the kiddo here and there- which is fine. MOM will be kept the hell outta the loop tho as to who the donor is- she has no regard for other's privacy, so not giving her any deets- and if he wants, or we get together again- then I would stay over there part the week, or at least do any visits over at his place.

Sorry Jez- tangent lol The donors who tend to be wishy wash have 2 motivations:
1- fetish of getting someone pregnant (breeding you:roll:) or trying to talk you into sex after they botch up their cup of goo with spermicide, bleach, etc. That's the pervy group...
2- financial - some ask for minor travel fees, or that you pay for a room for them etc 
These usually are legit donors for the most part, but the hotel room ones usually want NI (natural insem=:sex:) So that's their motive- to get laid...
Or they ask for "gas" money for their drive to meet you ( usually out of towners) so they likely just want some extra cash.
There's a group of "shipping" donors which I would never trust- :-k not sure what they get out of flying :spermy: all about the country- unless they have HIV or something and want to malisciously spread it:shrug:
That would get them some HEFTY prison time tho, as they can genetically link diff strains of HIV to an individual now, and if the ladies are like me- I kept a cup from every donor (with goo remnants in bottom)- so I have their dna :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

J, I just had the same thing happen. Stupid bnb. 

I'll post again later


----------



## shaescott

Fern- I'm so excited for you!!! Yay for lab embryos!

Green- I'm excited for you as well! I'm so glad you got that feeling! 

J- I'm glad you're gonna get some NI donations this cycle!

I can't remember who said they tested today at 9dpo and bfn but a lot of the time you get a bad feeling and turn up pregnant apparently soooo don't count yourself out so early!

Wookie- I get the scores back mid-June I believe. I'm so anxious but also so excited!

AFM- AF is due any time now. Pretty sure I O'd towards the end of my vacation. I've had creamy CM and high for a week then medium height cervix except yesterday I had watery CM? It was watery this morning but now it's creamy again. And cervix is medium I guess. Medium-low at the lowest, but not full low. My cervix is never soft even when I'm fertile so I ignore that symptom haha! I'm sure I'm not preggers, I just had so much :sex: on my vacation, more than usual in fertile times, so you never know. I know it's bad timing but if I got pregnant I wouldn't complain. Well, I would a little. But babies are little miracles and I know if it happened I would survive. Although I hope it doesn't happen until I'm financially ready.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty sure I just saw very very light tan in my discharge. Finally, AF is coming.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern :happydance: that's great news :) 

Greenie glad you and DH had a much needed talk and I understand how you feel. I would like to go prn at work but I need insurance for us and I want the maternity leave. I can't wait to see your temp today.

Jez sorry your appt was cancelled ugh. Let us know what happens.

J, woot woot donations lined up now and someone you know. Well I hope this is all you need for your sticky bean :)

Shae, mid june?! Wow that's a long time to hear back. Ugh I thought 3 days was bad enough for my nursing boards. Glad it looks like AF is showing up.

Pacific I had to get chocolate ice cream because of a certain someone's ticker ;)

Texas, I wonder if their is some weird lower post O temps going around like the flu. I have noticed other people with the same. I'm also having weird temps. I've even thought maybe I hadn't Od but they are still higher than my pre O temps.


----------



## shaescott

No tan this morning but that's common before AF. I'm wearing white undies so I'll know if I get more haha! And white pants. Maybe not the best choice... Luckily my AF is never heavy or bloody!

Where is everyone?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks- it's only 3 days for the nursing boards?! That's amazing!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, oh god there no way I could risk both white panties and pants. I do put a pad on when I think she's coming though. Oh, yeah I had to pay to find out that early. I don't understand why it takes that long anyways it's on a computer and shuts off between I think 75 to 300 questions s until it determines you will pass or fail. It will identify weaknesses and will continue to ask about that subject. I think the wait was otherwise 2 weeks if you didn't pay. I had the minimum questions so I knew I did really good or really bad.


----------



## wookie130

10 dpo - BFN again. Bah.

Jez- That sucks!!! Hopefully someone else can squeeze you in. I honestly don't think it's worry-worthy, but it will make you feel better if someone can take a look at what may be causing that discharge. Hang tight - someone will give you some answers!

Green- Yay for another offer on a house! That may be one source of stress checked off your list! I'm glad your job isn't financially necessary...if it becomes too much, and you can't manage it mentally or emotionally, there's no point in hanging on to it. Perhaps focusing your energy into fixing up your new home will be enough of a challenge right now. Good luck during your tww, also! It sounds like you have a supportive partner who truly cares, and it's always nice to have someone you can fall apart in front of, and someone who really listens. Yay for getting a second pup, too! :happydance:

J- Hooray for finding someone who can actually make the deposit in the actual bank deposit box, so to speak! LOL!!! :rofl: It sounds like it may be more fun too for BOTH of you! ;)

Shae- I hate waiting on the results of anything. I truly suck at that...as evidenced by by serial early pregnancy testing.


----------



## wookie130

Shae, have you ever tried a menstrual cup? I use a Diva cup, and they are LIFE CHANGING. There is a learning curve, but once you have practice, and reach that comfort level in using it, and removing/inserting it/cleaning it, etc., you only have to dump and wash/rinse it 2x a day, or once every 12 hours or so. It's amazing. I gave the cup a shot a few years ago, and HATED IT, but I had never gotten the hang of removing it, and I felt like I had to give birth to the damned thing. Well, now that I've learned some tricks, and have it down to a fine art, I only ever have to think about AF 2 times a day...it's like you don't even have a period when it's in. You can pee and poop with it in, work out, etc., and not have to worry about leaks, or feeling gross, or any of that. Ugh. I could go on. But alas, I will not. :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> :wohoo::shock::wohoo: OMG OMG!!
> I have been talking to an ex of mine by txt last cpl days....we broke up in like 2013- he was just total opposite sched of me and it was hard to meet up even tho he lives like 20 mins from me Well :dohh: never occurred to me that even tho he said he didn't want anymore kids after he turned 50 ( last year), but he DIDN'T know I was using donors!
> I got the wild hair to ask him if he would donate to my cause with NO obligation, and he said OK!!!???!!! OMG OMG :bunny:
> I can't believe it :rofl: Whhhhhyyyyy didn't I ask like a YEAR ago.???
> And this would be :sex: no squirting syringes!
> I start EPO and soy tomorrow Woot Wooot :happydance:

OMG OMG!!! I just screeched 'YES' in my kitcheb hahaaa!!! You are so getting preggers this month J!!! Woop!


----------



## claireybell

Lots to read lol

I think that was 6-7 pages at least.. Sorry i was awol for couple of days, have been so tired, then Riley was poorly again & i worked this morning for some extra hrs, i logged in couple tomes to try & read then work went busy so im now eating lunch at home & chilling with my orange juice ha ha! 

Eeee MrsG your in the tww & may i say your baby jiggy was perfectly timed before & after!!! Come on eggy implant already :hugs: sorry you are stressed out hun & i hope the other house offer all cones together as your bfp arrives!! 

Jez, the pics of your CM with spotting etc all look fine to me, i had tons of that & worse with Riley right up until some when before the 12wk scan & it just stopped one day.. As long as theres nothing fresh blood & no pain, baby is doing well i bet hun :hugs: sorry you worried.. I was aswell, pretty sure Riley was bedded onto a blood vessel, lil chimp! Hopefully you can get your Drs apt rebooked, not long until your scan hun xx

Camps!!! 21 wks waaahhhhhh!!! Is your scan this week?? 

Fern im excited about your implanting coming up eeee!!!!


----------



## campn

Clairey- I missed you! So sorry about Riley hun, always one thing after another with kids huh!? Is he feeling better? Glad you can relax a little and take some time for yourself!

My scan is tomorrow! Finally ugh! Felt like forever getting here. Hopefully everything will be healthy and she will still be a she! When is your scan??


----------



## claireybell

Arghhhh tomorrow omg you must be so excited Camps!! Eee! I am for you hahaa!! 

My next scan is 34 wks, so 5-6 wks away :shock: scarily too near to the end! 

Omg Riley had Slapped cheek!! Bad for pregnant mummas! His cheeks were all raised & red like they bern slapped but once the rash cones out they are no longer contagious/infectious! But its infectious in the body from anywhere of 5-20 days before the rash appears.. :-/ hes all fine today & redness has toned right down to normal pinky flush.. Noone at his day Nursery & preschool has had it so i did question whether or not it was that or just caught the sun with his dry cheeks & suncream but Dr said clinical judgement of 'Slapped Cheek'. So, then of course i had to have a blood test yesterday to check my immunity, i should get results today, im pretty sure i had it as a child aswell so i should be ok but il see i guess.. If not, they will rescan & check for stuff apparently but given that if Riley was infectious in the last 5-20 days if it is that, i had a scan last week & baby was perfect so hmmmm... I need to call Drs in a lil but to see if results are back! The Dr didnt even recognise i was pregnant, how rude!! I was like 'Yeah im just fat.. NOT' lol


----------



## claireybell

Your a Pomegranate :)


----------



## campn

Clairey- Awe poor guy! I hope you don't get it Claire, it can be passed to the baby? Hopefully you girls will be okay though. <3

HAHAHA the doctor probably didn't think you were preggo cause you are tiny! You have a lovely bump but you are still so petite! It's funny cuz in the morning I wake up and there's barely any bump and I'm like where is it!?? Then by like 7 pm it doubles in size. 

Ohhhh I want a pomegranate so bad now! It's so delicious but messy, that's the only problem! Maybe I'll buy some of the kind that's already cut up and packaged. I've been feeling kicks from the outside now, so baby must be getting stronger. Yay!!


----------



## claireybell

It can yes if im not immune & its fatal! A friend we know was pg & there other dsughter had it, my friend wasnt immune.. The worst happened & she miscarried because of that just after 19 weeks :( but its more common for that with complications when under 20 wks so im anxious but calm, il call drs shortly & keep ya'll posted :thumbup: 

Lol thsts like me! Morning i look around 15 wks & by 6 in the evening im looking a good 30wks ish haha its the stomach bloating from food!! 

Aww yay for outside kicks :hugs: i have a video on my phone of 2 foot or hand pokes :) i get whole tummy ripples now, it makes me feel queasy but its very reassuring & comforting to know they are active lil chimps heheee! 

What times your scan? Hopefully you wont have to wait all day hun..


----------



## campn

Omg that's horrible Claire. Losing a baby at almost 20 weeks is just heartbreaking. Hopefully the doctor can give you anything for it even if you don't have it just to be on the safe side?? I'm sure you're okay with being in the third trimester. Keep us updated plz! You're in my thoughts xxx

I had no idea so many things can get to the baby that are usually not that dangerous to kids and adults, like that damn zika virus that still has everyone scared. 

Oh yeah the movements make me so queasy too, probably cause our body thinks it's an upset tummy right?? Like trapped gas moving around :p glad it is not! Bloat is bad enough!! 

My appointment is in the afternoon at 1:30 pm. Not as early as I would like! DH and DS are coming so really hoping DS cooperates as the anatomy scans tend to be long I remember.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry I have been reading but my brain forgot what Ll I was going to reply to...

Cb, fingers crossed you are immune to slapped cheek. Sounds scary for mommies to be... :hugs:

Flueky: illy admit I bought ice cream sandwiches yesterday abd had one before lunch. Good thing this ticker will change again on Saturday. :haha:

As for me: we went to see our families on Sunday. Dhs mom got a book called : being a grandma. It clicked right away, and she was squealing over the moon happy. :) she reacted the way I thought she would.
Then at my parents place mom got the same book even though she had known for the last 6 weeks. Still got big smiles and hugs. My dad on the other gave me a very disgruntled look. ( I talked with mom later and she said he was unhappy about something else, he's happy to be a grandpa). My brother was also there and have the expected reaction. A stupid grin and an awkward hug. Very normal for him :haha:
He sent me a text message last night saying he had started his research on how to be the cool uncle. Best advice so far he says: take the kid out for excursions but don't loose them. To which I replied and if you do loose them, don't tell the parents. : haha:
Dh also called his dad, and there was silence for a few seconds... Then the congrats. I guess it was a surprise. 
Today I am calling my remaining family.

It's also our second wedding anniversary today :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- I hope that you're immune! That's terrible. 

Pl- that's so much fun. I can't wait to tell people once we get pregnant.


----------



## TexasRider

Yay for O green! Should get crosshairs tmrw I think! 

Afm- I feel blah... Temp is up from yesterday so that's good but dang I wish they were higher. My dr says not to worry as long as you see a definite shift... And I guess I do but still... I want to see a huge spike lol


----------



## campn

Dobby where are you!? come backkkkk!!


----------



## campn

Pacific- We always get weird reactions to announcing pregnancy. My parents are always so happy (esp my mom) when we told them my dad was like :"Why? I thought you were done." LOL. But I have kinda given them the hint that we are okay with just one otherwise my mom would hammer me with "so when is baby #2 coming!?"

DH's family don't show much excitement really. His mom still makes comments how she still thinks it'll be another boy and that gets on my nerves considering last time that happened and I was completely shattered because I've bonded so much over the idea of a daughter. 

Your brother seems so sweet though. How nice to have someone googling things for you! Do Germans have baby showers?? I read some cultures don't do any gifts until the christening (which I don't personally do) but it seems too late by then!


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Hi Chickadees
Figured I would recap as I catch up, lest I forget all my replies!

*Wooks* :hugs: Sorry about 10dpoo bfn...I forget, do you confirm O by temp, or pains etc? Any possibility you are a day off or so? Tho 10 dpo is still a very common implant day, so you would need 3 days to see something:shrug:
<<J- Hooray for finding someone who can actually make the deposit in the actual bank deposit box, so to speak! LOL!!! It sounds like it may be more fun too for BOTH of you! > :rofl: about the deposit box :rofl:

*ClaireB* LOL Thx for the yell to let the UK know I finally have someone willing to do things the right way lol- well, ANY of them were willing, but I wasn't tying to go there with the others, and MF is pull out man...:-k Def a possibility this donor- exBF may catch some feelings again:roll: But he is not pushy- VERRRY laid back guy, so if I don't feel like we would do well as a couple, he wouldn't fight me on it.
And bonus he lives Sooo close- for multi donates, and will make visits easier afterward- if he wants them....I'm sure he would given how he got very few with youngest kiddo

*Camps* I forgot what food place you asked if I had here, but the answer was YES when I read it lol. 

AFM AF has backed off the deluge from yesterday, which leaked thru several pairs of pants...even with a tampon in, super pad with wings ( the wings areas got soaked, so - as they wrap around the undies, that allowed leaks on my pants :growlmad: Sooo glad I stayed home all day!
Pics below of my current project
*Gigs* Wherefore art tho!? Well if you are lurking, feel free to steal my flower pen Idea below:
**Basically I find the nicest *Artificial flower bunches* ( dollar Store, or Walmart-97cent to $3), then buy some* basic bic/papermate pens in bulk* (walmart-24 for $2.97 or $ store) and some *green floral tape* ( next to fake flowers.97cent), *soldering iron*(optional), *mini glue gun*($5) and *glue sticks*(97cent/10)(craft section at Walmart)

1-All you have to do is pop the stopper top off the end of the pen ( I use a soldering iron to just burn a hole thru it- takes 2 secs)
2- Cut the flower off the bunch, leaving a couple inches of stem
3-Apply a dob of hot glue to the end of the pen, and insert a flower's stem ( I like to keep some leaves on the fake flower stem as well):winkwink:
4-Wrap the green floral tape from Ink tip end of pen, all the way up to flower( not sticky, but binds to itself * add a bit more hot glue at top to bind tape and flower/leaf base)
VOILA!! ( OPTIONAL Dew droplets**Use drops of hot glue randomly at petal/leaf edges-apply a small hot glue drop, and swirl the stringy excess around to prevent glue string OR as soon as the drop is applied, tilt flower sideways and blow glue drop to make the droplet look like it is running off)

Super easy! Each flower bundle costs me $1 and usually has 5-6 flowers( tip-pull off any mis-shaped flowers, and replace them with nicer ones from another flower bunch in the store:winkwink:)
So I sell them for $1 each, and basically everything past 2 flowers is 100% profit.
Also, I buy some small clear vases($1 at walmart) and place, gravel (pet area), or beads, floral sand etc in the vase, and tie ribbon around vase to make Flower Bouquet Paper Weights (5 flowers in each- I let the customer choose them) Those I sell for $5, tho they only cost me $2-$2.50 to make= 100% profit again!

*GIGS* you can do these crafty lady!

*Water Drops (* Yellow center foggy, will redo it)*

*Full view*


----------



## JLM73

*Pacifica* Ahh what sweet reactions! Love how your mom acted the part lol
And congrats on 2nd Anniversary!:dance:

*Wooks* I saw a menstrual cup at local health dtore, and it looked HUGE lol.
I was gonna use it as a softcup for home insems, but ended up making one from a baby bulb syringe:haha:
Does sound very cost effective, and easy to deal with. I HATE HATE HATE pads, so I am tampons all the way, but I like that you can still do whatever with the menst cup- swim, sleep etc. May add it to my list in the future....like a year from now, since I am totally getting knocked up THIS cycle:rofl:

*Tex* Sorry you are feeling down :(:hugs: But looking at your chart you DEFF had a shift indicating O, and the 4dpo dip is right on time for the 2ndary estrogen surge, and very nice recovery, with well timed :sex::thumbup:

*MrsG-Unit* You are :plane: soaring Lady! Chart lookin good, and well played on your :sex: despite the eye roll incident:haha::thumbup:

*Clairey*I'm sure you will be fine on the slapped cheeks ( just went to the gutter in my mind on that wording:blush:) Keep us updated!

*Campnator*:wohoo: Can't wait for your scannnnn!


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks J- guess I'm just concerned cause it doesn't look "pretty" and my post O temps aren't as high as they have been previously. But oh well. FF hasn't taken my crosshairs away so they must be confident I O'd too. 

I hope your donor stuff goes well this time around. Since it will be more convenient and better than insems maybe you will get preggo right away! You've been waiting longer than the rest of us non preggos so it's your turn!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- how much bd can you get in this time?


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* Thx :friends: This will be cycle 22...feel like I am :shipw: at sea :haha:
But I REALLLY want us ALLLLL preggo this cycle so we can all share the NEXT stage of TTC together hehe
*MrsG* He's single n ready to mingle :haha: so I am sure I can get as much as i want. He even offered to cup it, but I was like ummm...we already crossed the :sex: bridge so why backtrack :rofl:
The Soy *could* make me O earlier (last month only by 1 day) so I will likely try to do 3 days in a row- 2 before O and 1 day of expected O as I am still trying to sway boy:blue: hell I hope the Soy makes more eggs cuz I would love :oneofeach: or :twinboys: ....watch me get triplet girls :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa J get your groove on girly!! Im so excited for you hehee :hugs: 

My bloods still havent come back pfft! After it took me an hour nearly to get through to the Drs surgery, nightmare!! I think i will be immune as i asked my Mum & she said she cant quite remember me having it but i had everything bug chicken pox, measles etc etc related as a kid so fingers crossed.. 

Thing thats weird, is noone at rileys nursery or preschool has had it so :shrug: dunno where its come from? If it def is that.. Weird!! I will keep you posted lady birds :) 

Eee 1:30pm Camps!! Conf gender & bring on those scan pics hehe! I hope all goes well hun, no doubt it will :thumbup: 

Ahhh Pacific, i bet it was so nice telling everyone :hugs: i think Brothers & children always get awkward & eew about finding out, i think they just think its wrong to think that persons having Sex ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

MrsG .. 2 dpo :) yay!! 'Your gonna get preeeegnant!'singing in tune hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, from what I remember is that baby showers in Germany where done just fairly late where I grew up. More towards the finish line. I am still on the 15 years ago knowledge so don't quote me ;)

J, that's exciting about exbf being your new donor. With actual :sex: you'll be knocked up this month ;) no chance of spilling any juices. Ha-ha

Mrs G, looks like a good temp shift :dust: C'mon sticky bean!!

At this point now, the close family is filled in, now toblet the knowledge trickle out to the rest. Ha-ha

I got hubby to go into the maternity store on Sunday too. We only go to the big city so often so took advantage of it. Bought a pair of full lenght jeans, shorts and some shorter shorts as well as a T-shirt. For the most part I can still get away without mat pants but I'll need them before we get to go into the city again. In retrospect I also should have bought a new bra... I quit wearing mine and if I do they sit right on the nipple if they don't slip out.

And for those of you having a sticky bean for the first time this month: maternity clothing is something to look forward to. The stuff I bought is soooo comfy!


----------



## claireybell

Pacificyou want to def indulge in a new mat bra, they are soooo comfy & you'll need one soon as your boobs are gonna grooooow lol! Underwired bras arent good when pg

I need to buy some Mat clothes, all i have is 1 top, 1 pair of jeans & 2 bras! & i need a nice wedding suitable outfit for July when my younger sister gets married, im gonna be a whale lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- glad you got some maternity clothes! I definitely can't wait. Haha I know they're super super comfy. No places around to pick up a bra? Hopefully you go back to town soon and get one. 

CB- thinking of you. I'm sure you're immune. Hugs Hun. You're in my thoughts. 

J- I know you want boy but after this long id be doing it every day. From like -5 days to o and 2 days after. Lol!


Definitely got my temp shift! I think I'll temp for a couple more days and then stop. I don't want the stress. I'm really trying to listen to hubbys advice.


----------



## campn

I'm still wearing most of my old clothes, the baggy ones anyway, and leggings. I've maternity jeans but it's too hot here already I can't stand them on. Maternity shorts are awesome though! 

I managed to whip up chicken curry and basmati rice. I love Indian food but don't know that many recipes but this one I know and LOVE. 

There should be a fast food chain for Indian food. Just saying.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou MrsG :hugs: 

Campn is that a chicken & prawn curry? Mmm looks lovely tastey even though it is 23:37 uk time ha ha!

I just had to get up & eat 2 biscuits as my tummy felt so empty it was keeping me awake!


----------



## kittykat7210

That curry looks lovely!! My Nepali cousin taught me curries, I love making a good curry, tastes so delicious, and as long as you don't put the horrendous ghee in it, it's not too bad for you!!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I live on a small island. We are lucky to have the basics. ;)
Cb, thankfully my twins weren't big to begin with, now they have just outgrown the usual bras. :haha: I guess there is more to come of the twins. Only 13 weeks.


----------



## kittykat7210

Within the first 2 weeks of my first pregnancy my breasts went from a 30DD to a 30F-G XD it was awful ;)


----------



## campn

Clairey- It's just chicken and peas, but looking at the picture some pieces do look like prawn! My chicken slicing skills are THAT good :p 

Kitty- I just used coconut oil for ethnicity! You know before I subtitled coconut milk/yogurt for good ole sour cream! You use what you got. ;) I know the UK has a good size Indian population so there must be lots of great places to eat right?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've never had Indian food. I'm way too scared it'll upset my tummy. I have a super sensative stomach and can't eat some stuff. But it does look yummy Campn!

I was going to say something else but I can't remember what. Allergies are so bad here and I took a pill now my eyes can barley stay open. I hate when meds make me sleepy.


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* Awesome dealy on the Chicken Curry and rice! I LOVE Indian Food and Persian Kababs ( kubideh mainly) But :shock: Clutch the pearls!!!
How did you use Basmati and skip the Jasmine Rice??:rofl:
J/K...I love both of them and find them very tasty and aromatic...Manfriend would faint knowing you used his precious basmati with Indian food LOL
We have several Indian restaurants - 1 in Valrico, rest in Tampa. I just call ahead and get it togo, well Valrico is a Buffet...
Also amazing Persian restaurant near USF:munch: yumm!
I LOVE basmati with the nice crispy shell, and lots of butter and sumac sprinkled on!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> I've never had Indian food. I'm way too scared it'll upset my tummy. I have a super sensative stomach and can't eat some stuff. But it does look yummy Campn!
> 
> I was going to say something else but I can't remember what. Allergies are so bad here and I took a pill now my eyes can barley stay open. I hate when meds make me sleepy.

That's why I just make my own! That way I can control the heat, it's what really gets me with migraines. Other spices don't bother me unless they're hot, and curry isn't that hot on its own luckily.


J- Basmati is usually better with Indian, while Jasmine rice is better for Chinese/Thai! 
Not that I am an expert :p


----------



## JLM73

*G-Unit* I was just texting him and he said he will keep everything secret from fam and friends in regard to being my donor- then I thot to ask if he was seeing anyone and he IS :dohh: AWK ward!!!!
He said he has been talking to and hanging out with someone, but doesn't consider her a girlfriend...
:-k so now I am wondering if we should just cup it....I don't like to intrude on what may be developing....but the other side is saying F her! I hit it first!!!:brat: lol
Hmmm...I just text him to ask if he would rather cup it due to his impending relationship, and he txt back he has no prob doing it the "old fashioned way" as it will give me the best chances:rofl:
So much for my pondering the cup! Okey doke...:sex: it is....and if things go as they did last time....He will be saying "what was the name of that other girl??...":muaha:


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* :-k Now that you mention it, I think the buffet was the one I got Jasmine at...I love both so I would be licking my fingers either way! lol

*MG* I def won't get in 5 days in a row, but he agreed to the 3 days. I'm not concerned about needing to get 5 days in, really only takes one, and all my chems have been from single donation, and 1 of them from 2days in a row, so I am fine with 3. Worst case- rinse and repeat next cycle lol.


----------



## campn

J- Have you been to mirage in Clearwater!? https://www.miragerestaurant.com
It's a Persian buffet and it's pretty good!

Also there's one in Clearwater called "Carmel" but it's more Moroccan/Mediterranean. They serve those chickpeas fries with a fancy curry sauce. It's a very classy restaurant too! 

I think that's all I talk about now, food.


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* I have only been to Mirage once in 2007, when ManFriend and I dated, he just moved here and was bummed that Persian New Year was not a big deal here, like in San Diego- I of course started searching and found out Mirage was celebrating Persian New Year with buffet and plated meals, lots of great music and dancing as well:smug:
Problem was - I went to ALL that trouble to do that for HIS new year ( in March) and the ass was out with girls from his job having drinks 40 mins away in South Tampa:growlmad: Also, I went to the trouble to lear Farsi numbers 1-10, so I could do the count down with them, and I end up sitting alone at the table- the ONLY American, and only Black at that! Counting down...He just missed it as he got lost on the way over grrrr
This is the first major strike he got, as he could not understand why I was pissed that he stopped for drinks, after I made reservations and he was an hour late- drinking with female co-workers....Ass lol


----------



## campn

J- I totally forgot he was Persian! He does sound like he has an ass side, which really most guys have that side but some take it to a whole new level! 

When we went there I felt very out of place. Persia isn't Arabic and not middle eastern either, and DH kept trying to talk to the waiters in Arabic since he was trying to show off the few Arabic words he knows and I was like "Shhh don't say anything! They don't speak Arabic!" I don't even think they like Arabs.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha I can just see you telling DH to sush while he is thinking he's all cool and showing off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Been dealing with crazy all week. Sorry. No idea what is happening in this thread


----------



## campn

What's going on Dobs!?

Also I saved this for you!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry dobs. You're always dealing with crazy. I'm sorry!!


----------



## Breeaa

Hope next week is a little less crazy for you Dobs!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs, hope you'll have better days ahead. 

J, that's an a$$ move of the ex. Hope he learned his lesson.

Campn, that's too funny. I guess it's the same with how we perceive Cantonese and Mandarin as the same language. Or German and Dutch.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh we have loads of good restaurants, but we have some shite ones as well, there's a lovely place in York that does beautiful French food, that's one of my favourites, we have a wonderful Indian restaurant down our road, very authentic! The Chinese near by is crap, won't be eating there again, both pizza restaurants are rubbish as well! But my all time favourite restaurant is a little sushi restaurant where we used to live, it's 200 miles away now so can't go there anymore, but it was lovely classic sushi, and quite reasonably priced (unlike every other sushi restaurant I've been to)


----------



## JLM73

*Camp* He has nothing against Arabs, or any other race- he's a horrible Muslim :haha: Not religious, doesn't do prayer or attend mosque, has a shaved head, goatee and tattoos...oh and occasionally drinks :rofl:
He can't even go back to Iran like that!
He is waaaay Americanized, has been here like over 20 yrs, and he and his family fled Iran when all the craziness went on with the Shah of Iran??
So he was like 8, and they relocated to Sweden- his parents still live there today.
Other than his heavy accent, and Farsi tats ( I think it's the same alphabet as Arabic??) most people here think he's some form of Hispanic lol


----------



## claireybell

OMG Camps that pic is oooober cute <3 

eee not long until your scan - however your probs snoozing soundly in your bed whilst im at work typing away Lol

my god, this baby girl is using my Bladder as a bouncy castle these past 30mins, have lost count of how many times i need to pee, literally feels like its about to come out if i dont dash to the loo & then she moves.. urh! 

i have a reaaally sensitive tummy aswell but im not too keen on really spicey food as its too hot for my mouth lol! & then its on fire & i dont enjoy what im eating.. the most spiciest i have if we go for a curry is Korma or Tikka Masala (im a wimp) I find pepper sauces really hot even! Raw white onion upsets my tummy aswell, not good.. 

Blood results still not back in at Drs yet, this is at 11:04am! being that im pg, im abit piss**d that they werent put through as urgent.. grr!!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry ladies I've read but my brain isn't retaining and I've been super busy with work, helping DH install the new dishwasher, taking my Chi to vet for teeth cleaning. She could barely keep her eyes open when DH picked her up. They had to pull a tooth and she's on pain and antibiotic pills :( 

Campn that looks really yummy :) oh and can't wait for your scan of little girl :)

Greenie you are so getting pregnant this cycle :)

CB ugh I hope you get results soon! I'd have probably raised hell by now so good for you. I hope that you are immune

J hmmm, hopefully he won't really make any deposits with girl particularly during the fertile week. 

Sorry if I missed anyone, got a meeting this morning and we have a terrible thunderstorm right now so I'll have to drive slow.


----------



## claireybell

thanks Fleuks, i most probably am but i just want to know, i just called again & their system is updating with all results & they cant access it until after 2pm - rubbish!! i juts want to know ohhhhh!!! 

D'ya know, i was only thinking yesterday when i was cleaning the washing maching of lil grubby Riley fingers prints (lol) i wonder if you had recvd your Dishwasher yet.. is it as pretty & shiny as the catalogue looked? hehe! bet your itching to use it :)


----------



## claireybell

aww sorry about you Chi - is that you dog? Animals really do feel it when they hyave medication or have been knocked out bless them, hope he/she feels lots better soon with the tooth pull x


----------



## TexasRider

So my temp took a huge jump up today.... Never done that before... Maybe all traces of B6 are gone now and this is what my temp would be at normally during my TWW? But my nipples are super sore and have been for about 3 days... Too early for Pg symptoms so I just took it as I ovulated symptoms. My throat is sore and I've got nasal congestion. But I had those yesterday morning when I woke up as well and my temp wasn't this high... Hoping it stays up there haha. I think I'm sick either due to allergies or we may have a mold problem in our building at work. Lots of people complaining of symptoms like mine and it smells bad sometimes like mold...

Eta ugh I can't see my chart? So I'm reposting in hopes it shows back up... I've done nothing different post wise


----------



## TexasRider

TexasRider said:


> So my temp took a huge jump up today.... Never done that before... Maybe all traces of B6 are gone now and this is what my temp would be at normally during my TWW? But my nipples are super sore and have been for about 3 days... Too early for Pg symptoms so I just took it as I ovulated symptoms. My throat is sore and I've got nasal congestion. But I had those yesterday morning when I woke up as well and my temp wasn't this high... Hoping it stays up there haha. I think I'm sick either due to allergies or we may have a mold problem in our building at work. Lots of people complaining of symptoms like mine and it smells bad sometimes like mold...
> 
> Eta ugh I can't see my chart? So I'm reposting in hopes it shows back up... I've done nothing different post wise

Ugh seriously I still can't see it... Driving. Me nuts since you can see it on. My post on another thread....


----------



## shaescott

Texas I see it now


----------



## TexasRider

Yay! No idea what the heck happened...


----------



## Flueky88

CB yes it looks very nice the dishwasher that is. Yeah it's my nickname for my Chihuahua. It's unoriginal I know but still :) she is coughing up some but the pain pill is naif and helps here swelling of trachea. She's acting pretty normal other than occasional cough and was really knackered after waking up from anesthesia.

Texas awesome temp jump, I had one too!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude... Campn. There are no words for how amazing that picture is.

I can't discuss it but fsmh


----------



## pacificlove

Hope your little chi is alright. Dogs are very stubborn when it comes to pain and don't act on it nearly as much as us humans. As soon as the anesthesia has worn off she'll be bouncing off the walls again ;)


----------



## JLM73

*FluFlu* AGREED! I will stress the importance of him not ...ahem....self pleasuring NOR spreading the :spermy: to the other chick a dee during MYweek[-X=;[-X
Also sorry about your Chi- I think everyone who has them calls them that....I also used to call mine Cha-hoo-as lol Love the lil buggers- see a TON of them at the Sat. market!
Hope the lil one is better FAST, I know being so small they are sensitive to meds as well.
I once gave mine a 7in 1 shot from the feed store- gave it to all my pups, she fell over a few mins later, looked drunk, then started having a seizure:shock:
OMG I racedto my vet, and by then she was sluggish but awake ( postictal i guess) the vet immed gave her decadron, and said to give the 5 in 1 shot instead, as it does not have Listeria, and apparently that causes some brain edema in smaller dogs :cry:
Scary stuff!

*non-Camper*:brat: We need pics lol

*Texan*:shock: OMG look at that lift off woman!!! You are def post O and DEF soaring high in the bfp range!!!:plane:

*Dobbleganger*:hugs:<3:hugs:


----------



## campn

Just had my ultrasound and now waiting for my doctor but,

She is 100% girl!!! I'm so happy! The tech was so sweet and answered all 1000 of my questions!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## TexasRider

J- I just hope FF doesn't try to change my crosshairs over it. I don't think they will since I had a shift before this albeit not as much as today's shift but I am hoping it stays up there too and I get my BFP!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay!!!! Campn so happy you're having a GIRL!


Just heard from our realtor. there are two offers, verbally they said they're taking ours well counter offering but only changing time frames like deposit date, and inspection dates which is fine with us anyway. However, the owner is on a cruise, docking today for 24 hours and then going again. Hoping we get the counter today otherwise it could be a couple weeks which means more time for other offers.


----------



## TexasRider

Green fingers crossed they take your offer and you get this show on the road! Home ownership is stressful but worth it. Our house payment with the escrow added in for insurance and taxes is lots less than a duplex would run us and those don't have a big yard or 3 bedrooms(most here are 2 bed) so really you almost come out ahead that way and you can do whatever you like to the house.

We close on our refinance on Tuesday and the foundation guy should be coming the first week of June. I need to confirm with him on it though. So excited to get our process started as well. Now I just have to pack all our junk since we decided it would be better to go ahead and move out completely and stay with my mother in law for a few weeks. They have an efficiency apartment type thing in their shop/barn we are gonna stay in for sleeping.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs:

Pacific yeah I got to come home early as I'm on call tonight and she seems to be more herself. Thank goodness. She really is like my child. I almost got more chocolate ice cream but opted for a almond joy hot latte as I'm exhausted today.

J, yes it's scary with them being so small. Her pain pill was put in 1/4 to give her. Her antibiotic is 1/2 tablet. She weighs 6 lbs which is normal for her but still it's just small. Glad there are some ground rules to keep his sperm soldiers in tip top shape ;)

Campn :dance: Oh I can't wait for her to be born and your MIL to poop a brick ;) sorry feeling a bit devious. I'm really so happy though for you :)

Greenie yay!! FX he calls back and agrees so you guys can start up a contract or whatever it's called. Just so it's "off" the market. Also, woo how for CH!!

Texas, I think FF is right with O date. Could be extra progesterone for bean causing spike today :) I really hope so


----------



## Jezika

Hi loves. Oh man, I was watching funny cat video with a labmate today and laughing my head-off till the one where the little kitten wearing a hat gets swiped at by a bigger cat and then looks so scared and upset... well, I went from laughing to literally SOBBING NON-STOP. My labmate was pretty freaked out. My entire make-up was ruined. I could've cried waaaay more, though. I remember that being the saddest video I'd ever seen anyway, but seeing it again when hormonal was just too much. Even thinking about it again is making me tear up. I'm so weird, I know, esp. as most people would find it funny rather than sad.

Campn - YESSSS! This might be evil, but I cannot wait for you to rub that vagina in your MIL's face! Uh... you know what I mean.

Green - fingers crossed the offer gets accepted properly ASAP! And then the next exciting step begins!

CB - Tell me you have the results by now! I'm sure you're all good, though. Also, what you and others said about the spotting a few days ago genuinely made me feel better, so thank you <3

PL - awww, I love hearing pregnancy reveal stories. Your bro is so cute :)

Tex - Woo hoo! Exciting times! Now for the dreaded TWW.

J - would you consider having a proper relationship with ex? And is there any chance of him deciding to get more serious with this other lass in the future and ending the donation? I hope not!

Dobs - Thinking about you, my love.

<3 to everyone else.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- how ya doing Hun? Any more updates on your pregnancy?

Flu & Texas- look at your soon to be bfp charts! 



I'm just over here not so patiently waiting to the counter offer!


----------



## kittykat7210

So happy you got a girl!! Been waiting to officially here for what seems like forever (probably still didn't feel as long as it felt for you haha) 

It must be so frustrating for you to have to wait for the counter offer! That's always the most nerve wracking time!! fx it gets sorted soon!!

That's a massive jump in temp!! Fx it's a good sign, can't wait to hear your result!!


----------



## campn

Omg Flueke and Jez, I love you!!! Love the way you ladies put it HAHAHAHA!!

DH texted his parents and his dad said "cool" which is whatever he isn't that of an emotional man, and MIL said "Yay." Whatever I have you ladies to be happy for me <3 <3

Doctor came in and said everything looked good. Baby is almost a pound already which is crazy. She's a healthy baby! She had her hand on her nose, and had her mouth open I think she was yawning!


Green- Sounds like you're getting that house hun!! Fx it's yours and you get to decorate the best nursery in it very very soon!

Jez- Is that discharge still going on? Did your midwife reschedule??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

kittykat7210 said:


> So happy you got a girl!! Been waiting to officially here for what seems like forever (probably still didn't feel as long as it felt for you haha)
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you to have to wait for the counter offer! That's always the most nerve wracking time!! fx it gets sorted soon!!
> 
> That's a massive jump in temp!! Fx it's a good sign, can't wait to hear your result!!

Kitty- 5 weeks! But hey, who is counting!!! :p I was counting down each day really. I've an app that helps my obsessive behavior :p


----------



## kittykat7210

God five weeks!! I'd have been counting down as well if it were me!! Hour by hour XD

September babies are the best, I should know since I am one ;) but I might be biased XD


----------



## claireybell

Ahh Camps yay!!! So happy its def a girl :hugs: 

Wow huuuge temp shift there aswell Tex! Fx'd hunni

Great news on the house offers MrsG, keeping everything crossed for you guys :)

Well, bloods came back 'Normal'..? I mean wtf?!! Im going to query this in morning as it wasnt testing a panel of my blood for any heightened, what does Normal mean? If someone asked you if you you had immunity for something would you reply as 'Normal'? Im going to ask Dr if they can explain & i want to make sure they def tested blood for that & not just a normal blood screening, so although im relieved, im still in limbo, such boo hockey pfffft!!! Or unless it means i have normal anti body immunity to the disease? ..


----------



## kittykat7210

God I hate that!! I supposedly had a test for immunity of chicken pocks but they never got back to me -_- like great thank you for that, yours is so much more serious though :( I'd ring up asap


----------



## claireybell

I know right? I didnt get results until later this afternoon & im back at Drs at 09:10 tomorrow morning as im having a Whooping cough Vaccine so i will speak to somepne then most definately! But even if Riley never did have it & it was something else, its good to know i have it i guess :)


----------



## campn

claire- thought it'd either say positive or negative?? Unless they are looking for an antibody like you said. Some tests come back "high or low" and that also drives me crazy! Maybe look it up online?? Or just ring back and ask what that means, but I think it's good news!!


----------



## claireybell

I just been googling lol but cant get a clear answer, im sure it just means all ok but il check anyway, it was the way the receptionist was like 'oh i suppose it means your immune then' but theres no other notes, google says most pg women are immune but then something else says every 6 out of 10 people are immune? I dunno lol

Aww so was your lil girly being a lil wriggler in there hehee ;)


----------



## campn

My doctors are rubbish with sharing results too. I almost have to squeeze answers from them. I guess they think if they're not concerned then you shouldn't be either. 

She was kicking and posing like the tech said! I sucked on hard candy and drank ice cold orange juice before the scan. Once the tech put the probe on my belly she was like "Okay you need to go and pee!" 

How is your girl doing!?? I know her name but I'd probably spell it wrong!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- what kind of doctor would do that?!? Ugh I hate when the "answers" give you more questions. 
Campn- what names are you thinking of again?


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so jealous of all the lil girls, I really want a girl!!


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh did you have to empty part of your bladder? I was busting at mine, i think
I peed 3 times before leaving the hospital ha ha! Ahh im so happy for you Camperoony:)

Yeah, shes doing well in there, moving lots & head butting my bladder today lol lost count of number of times i thought i was going to pee myself then the urge went ha ha!


----------



## campn

Green- Juliette Elise! We are pretty much set on Juliette, right now entertaining Elise for the middle name. I'm not sharing it with the "real world" though. 

Kitty- We have three girls here so far! I always notice that there are more boys than girls but we have proved otherwise. Stick with us!! Hope you get your girl hun.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> CB- what kind of doctor would do that?!? Ugh I hate when the "answers" give you more questions.
> Campn- what names are you thinking of again?

I know its very irritating! A positive or negative would be more easier to understand! :dohh:


----------



## kittykat7210

We have always said stick with two unless we get two the same then try for a third different, but it depends on how things go!! I would be happy with either but you know we all have a small preference XD


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg Campn that's such a beautiful name. I'm totally in love it with. So classic and elegant.


----------



## pacificlove

Yay campn!! How sweet, maybe mil will shut up now?

Green, fingers crossed you get the counter offer!


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats on confirming baby girl campn :) hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Beautiful name, I like the middle Elise! 

These are the names we are choosing between when we finally get our munchkin XD

Hazel
Valerie
Scarlett
Maya

Zachary
Matthew
Luca


----------



## TexasRider

Love the name! So cute! 

Ladies my nipples are so sore! I mean I was taking my bra off and brushed them by accident and it hurt so bad... My low back is aching as well... Fingers crossed it's the start of something good. I imagine the nipple thing is due to progesterone but still. It has usally gone away by now at 6dpo.


----------



## campn

Green- Just noticed you got your CHs!! Woohoo!! I know you're going to implant very very soon!!

Pacific- I know right?? I seriously hope she doesn't take her away :p with DS I seriously thought she'd kidnapp him. She was fighting with me over who gets to give him his next bottle of my breast milk that I pumped for 30 minutes. NOT YOU! 

Kitty- Oh I love all those names! You've such a pretty taste! I was thinking of Juliette Scarlett but I felt like both were very strong names and that would clash. 

Future- Thank you hun! How have you been?? Are you still ttcing??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- with both my bfps my boobs hurt from like 5dpo and on. So I think that's a great sign! Otherwise they only hurt right before AF. Good luck!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Scarlett and Maya were on our list too - but my bff has already bagsied Scarlett :haha: and even though she doesn't have any kids and now isn't sure if she even wants them, I couldn't do that to her. And Maya, I'd have to spell the way my grandma's name was spelled (Maija) and I already inflicted Nathaniel (Daniel? Naniel? What?) with a weird name and Elisabeth with a slightly unusual spelling - having grown up with a strange spelling of a common name, I just couldn't inflict that on my kid. 'Could you just spell that for me?' Groan... yep, but I bet you still don't put it down right.. 

Love love love Juliette and Hazel, Zachary and Matthew.. Right up my street &#128525;

Yay for baby girl!

I'm torn - I wanted a girl so badly that while I was ok with #1 being a boy, when #2 turned out boy too, I cried buckets on the way home. Not the done thing to admit it but goddammit I already had a boy, I wanted mummy's little princess! Then at private scan at 16 weeks with #3, I cried again when she said it's a girl, and couldn't quite trust it until she was born! First thing out of my mouth after birth (high on pethidine and exhaustion lol) was 'is it still a girl?' followed by 'Christ, she's tiny, ain't she?!' (while she was still lying on the bed in a puddle of gunk - no attempt to pick her up!) Now, if we manage to get another one, we'll be team yellow til birth, just to experience that too - and I really don't know what I'd prefer! A boy would be awesome as it means Ella gets to stay the only girl, and the boys get another playmate. A girl would be amazing as then they'd all have a brother and a sister, I always wanted a sister!

I bought a thermometer and signed up to FF and Kindara today. I figure it can't do any harm and will give me something to obsess over which is at least not costing me anything.

Sorry for being MIA and half-assed reply - we had a couple of big jewellery deliveries over the last week and are super busy preparing for Friday 13th, which is a huge deal in the tattoo community and this one is the only one this year!


----------



## FutureMrs

Campn we just returned from Mexico and our wedding! Such an amazing time! We had originally planned on waiting two months due to Zika because that's what public health is suggesting but we both really want to try right away so we will see! We're kind of back in the honeymoon phase with that kind of lusty feeling so there's been lots of BD lol! I won't ovulate probably for another 10 days or so though! I hope you've been feeling great I can't believe how far along you are now :)


----------



## pacificlove

Texas, fx this is your month.:) :dust:


----------



## claireybell

Congratulations Future! Did you take bc pills ok whilst away? So glad you & hubby had a lovely wedding & honeymoon :hugs: you'll be preggers in no time hehee


----------



## claireybell

oooh sounds good Texas!!! :thumbup: i has twingey boobs the day before my bfp aswell & sore nips for ages afterwards aswell & i never ever get them!


----------



## TexasRider

It's Only the nipples that hurt so bad. The actual boob itself doesn't hurt.. Yet anyway. Usually the whole boob is kinda achey and sore for like 1-2 DPO and then it goes away. This time they started Getting sore yesterday at 5 DPO. So fingers crossed its a good sign...


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you so much Claire! :) I did up until after the wedding night then got my period straight Away when I stopped so I'm sure it should be fine!! I really thought hubby would be the strong one and say no let's wait but he's failing me!! Lol. :)


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* :-k Not sure on the relationship part. Whomever he is hanging out with here and there, sounds very casual, but he has emphasized twice that she is not his girlfriend, and that he is not in a relationship:shrug:
He IS a very decent guy and not the player type. We have kept in touch over the last cpl years, so I am aware he has hinted here and there about us going out again. He's not the pushy type, tho, just hints. I brushed them off with humor in the past, but hey if it works out then so be it! He's not my dream baby daddy of light hair and eyes:haha: to get a sib that looks like my daughter/DS, BUT he has perks for sure- Debt free, Owns his house, Car, jet skis, and 2 motorcycles, ex military, Laid back but takes NO BS, and is extremely big on opening doors and pulling out chairs. He got offended when I kept getting out of the car without waiting for him to come around:rofl: But I feel stupid sitting there waiting for him to run around, when I am perfectly capable of opening the darn door:blush: He of course pays for everything- even got miffed when I used a Subway Sandwich reward card to get 1 of our sandwiches free :huh:
Also he fits the light skin part- he is VERY light- like Creole looking, with light brown eyes- used to wear dreads, which I don't care for usually, but by the time we met, they were gone- low haircut now, also he is 52 as of 3 days ago :dohh: I told him today happy belated. So he is almost 10 years older than me which I LOVE, an older man, that is still in shape and active, AND he's huge on family...Oh and likes the gun range- was a sniper as well, and a Paratrooper RAWR sex-y lol.
We share alot of interests...was just bad timing before...so we shall see.
I don't think he had plans to get serious with the other lady- just someone to hang with and not be bored/lonely.
I could drop the Scorpio charms and come in :gun: guns blazing for him, and I am sure we would pick up where we left off, but not wanting to pull a power play LOL
He wants to keep his donor status super secret, so his fam and older kids don't lecture him against helping me- He knows I won't cause issues, but the fam never met me- just all his close friends- whom we went on many couples date nights with 
:-k just re-reading all that I am like WTF ? Why didn't I make it work before!?:rofl:

*Campn* ahhh what a lovely crotch shot of the vajay! now as they said...RUBBBB in MIL's face....and repeat once she's out :rofl:

*MrsG* YEA!!!! I think you will be gtg on getting the house:thumbup:
If they are countering yours, doubt they will worry about sorting others on vacay!
They may not wanna risk that you all are a sure thing and ready to move, whereas other offers may not have sure financing, nor be able to buy or move until they sell their current homes:friends:


----------



## shaescott

So yesterday and the day before AF never actually came and I just had light tan that I wasn't sure if it was AF coming or not. But today, finally....



Hello darkness my old friend...

Spoiler



Only issue is that I wasn't wearing anything for it whoops


----------



## JLM73

*Future...Well CurrentMrs*:haha: CONGRATS ON THE:wedding:
Sounds like a fab honeymoon spot as well:thumbup:

*Camp* I LOVE the middle name Elise- My DD is Cierra Elise.
I have a super common name, so I gave all my kiddos orig names.
or not heard on a daily basis...
Her dad is Italian, so originally we looked at Italian names, and cities etc....She came VERY Close to being Turin Ydria Italian Last name lol
Turin is a city in Italy, and Ydria is in Greece...I liked the sound, but then we stumbled on Cierra ( not a common spelling here- usually Sierra/Ciara)
and Americans BUTCHER any uncommon name...Like Phoebe (FeeBee) said as Foe-bee:roll: ...so yea...dialed back the exotic a bit lol.

Manfriend gave both his daughters Persian first names Atish ( which I convinced him to change the spelling to Ahteesh so it would be pronounced correctly here) means Fire, and she is the calm quiet one lol. His youngest is Ava ( which we say A-vuh, but in Farsi is pronounced Ahhh-vah- again convinced him to spell phonetically) so she is named Ahva- and it means beautiful sound/melody = she is the hell raiser who SCREAMS and screeches constantly :rofl:
THIS is why I always have a couple names picked, and wait till I see the buggers the first day to decide which to use.:haha:
The hosp just labels them Baby Girl/Boy (last name):shrug:
And you don't sign the birth cert here usually till sometime before discharge anyhow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- congrats!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks J And green!!! Hopefully us and the rest of the lovely ladies on the board will be sharing BFP soon!


----------



## pacificlove

FutureMrs, now Mrs, congratulations :)


----------



## Jezika

Congrats FutureMrs! That's big news :)

J - the more I read of what you wrote about the ex, the more I wondered "So why is it you're not interested in a relationship?" and I'm glad you kind of concluded the same. Sometimes a bunch of cards just fall into place overnight. Rare and lucky, but it happens! Hope this could be one of those times, which of course at least with the TTC side of things it is. Oh, and I loved your flower pens!

Campn - I hadn't even realized Flueks had said almost the exact same thing as me, though slightly more eloquently and less graphically. Oh, and I don't have a midwife, just that crappy university doctor. Midwife referral got rejected for the hospital I wanted. I've now reapplied to another one for a different hospital. It's an option of OB at awesome hospital or midwife at not-as-great hospital. Still not sure which decision is best. Any insights?

Green - the brown CM seems to have more or less gone over the past few days, just looks a bit snotty if anything, though last night I was a bit constipated and had a tiny, tiny streak of blood mixed in with normal-ish CM - sorry :$ I'll probably just leave it and just try to get an u/s referral for 12 weeks.

Kitty (I think) - love those boys' names! We're really struggling with boys' name. Though Matthew is DH's name and I have a friend called Luca (Luka). I have this thing with not wanting to give names of anyone I've ever met more than a few times. Stupid, I know.

Shae - gonna look at your pic once I've finished eating ;)


----------



## campn

Future- Congrats hun that's wonderful!! So happy for you! That honeymoon phase is just the sweetest I hope it lasts a while for you!!

Tex- Sore nipples are like #1 most common pregnancy symptom right?? Fx!!

J- Oh yea Americans butcher any language, probably cause they're barely taught any other language in school. I took Arabic, English and French back in Egypt and that helped my tongue a bit. I say spell it like you want and laugh at them when they mispronuncte it! :p Elise is Greek for Elizabeth isn't it!? I love Elizabeth but it's just too long for a middle name.

Also I have exploded! I'm up 5-6 lbs so far which is alright I guess but oh my bump. I can't even imagine how it'll look by 40 weeks. Ouch!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Jezika

Haha love the face. And wow, that is a nice, big, beautiful belly! I looked in the mirror last night and I swear to god I looked six months pregnant, even though the bean is, what, the size of a prune?


----------



## campn

Jez- I think you made the correct call, I would have picked hospital over doctor/midwife too cause I feel like the birthing part is the most intense powerful part emotionally and physically and the hospital could either make it wonderful or traumatize you. I changed doctors this pregnancy even though my first doctor was amazing but he delivers at a hospital with no NICU, and I couldn't chance this. I can't just stay behind in another hospital while my baby gets air lifted to go to another hospital for the NICU.


----------



## campn

Jez- Haha still bloated too!?? You gotta also count the placenta, amniotic fluid, sac and all that other stuff! The baby is just a tiny part of it ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaaaaaahhh! Such a gorgeous bump. So jealous. Will catch up later, it's 1.15am here...


----------



## Jezika

Yeeeeah, I'm pretty sure that's what's making up YOUR belly, whereas mine consists 95% of flab and maybe gas.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I have certain expectations...courtesies if you will, in a relationship, and despite our scheds being literally me up all day, and him up all night and sleeping most the day ( insomnia on his end that he did nothing to reverse lol), I STILL made an effort to call/text several times when I knew he was up, AND stop by with food/movies etc.
:wacko: after several months of this, no call/txt back half the time...I kinda lost interest and curbed his ass lol. The ladies here will tell you, I will go all out, but only for so long, and only put up with so much before I put a dude's ass on the curb:rofl:
I just hope that now that 2 yrs has past...maybe he will meet me again and *HE* will be the one thinking :dohh: WTF was I thinking!?
I'm sure it will help we are both on same sched- he's retired military, but working 3 jobs thru the week :shock:, so we can catch up every eve/night.

Regardless of whether or not we work - I asked if he wanted to be in the loop with US's, pics, updates etc. He said that would be nice, and at the min he wanted to know "the important stuff" as he put it- what I name the baby, birthdate to send gifts, and likes/dislikes lol

He is concerned that alot of his children resemble him, and his fam/friends may go :-k "Hmmm...Wait a minute!?!...":haha:
Regardless, baby will have my last name as part of the incognito :coolio:

*Camper*:rofl: I love your silly faces!<3


----------



## shaescott

Campn your face in that picture so adorably funny


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, that's is a cute bump! Don't let anyone convince you otherwise! :)

Jez, I chose mw over doctor, but midwife gave me all the options. From home birth, to midwife center to hospital. You have to choose what works best for you. For me a home birth is too scary. We live on a small island so if there are any night time complications i I'll have a hard time getting off the island. At the moment I really like the idea of the midwife center as I can do a water birth there and if there are complications the hospital is only 5 minutes away. I am not a fan of hospitals so will leave that to plan x, y and z. In BC MWs have a lot of rights in the hospitals so may change my mind and take the MW there for the birth ;) do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies I'm not going to be able to keep up. I've been on call and busy tonight. I have to wake up at 345 to get to someone's house around 6 a.m. so I get an early start, ugh. I will be reading from the shadows :rofl: have a good night :)


----------



## shaescott

Sleep well Flueks!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campbell- you're gorgeous! And so is your bump!

Jez- I guess we'll be seeing your bump pics soon?!?


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- I hope you're right! My hubs was inspecting them tonight and said they look pinker than normal? Idk what that even means lol I just know im sitting on the couch in a Tshirt and no bra and when I move and they brush up against the fabric I wince.. I'm curious to see what my temps do tmrw


----------



## campn

Pacific and Jez; you both need to post bump pics sometimes! Show it off sistas!!

Flu- Sweet dreams hun, I hope you sleep great. Waking up this early makes you deserve a trophy!


----------



## Jezika

Yeah that's insane Flueks. You're always up early and working hard. Good on ya, though. I'm as lazy as I can possibly get away with.

I'll consider bump pics if/when all is good with 12-week scan. I'd hate to jinx it, which is weird because I'm not usually superstitious. But again, even though I do have a bump, every resource says I shouldn't! Ooh, actually, on that note I think i felt one of my fibroids earlier. Was super freaky. So maybe it's also the fibroids. Ew.

J - Ah, I get it now, and that makes sense how you're viewing things. Sounds like no matter what, you'll do what's best and you won't take sh*t.

PL & Campn - I think I def want to go the midwife route, and definitely also considering birthing centre. It's close to the hospital too. I'd be too scared to birth at home, plus I'm sure my asshole cat will do something weird like attack the baby or do a stinky poo right before delivery (then there's the whole hygiene thing, I guess, as well as the fact that the other residents of my apartment building probably wouldn't appreciate labour screams at 4am).

Tex - I feel like I had similar at around 5DPO. Fx for yoooouu!


----------



## pacificlove

:haha: laughing at myself here.. While my pants are on their way out I found myself trying to take a bump pic tonight. It's definitely bigger in the evenings... All the picture would capture was the little bit of preexisting belly fat getting pushed out further.. My hands are feeling a new protrusion between the hip bones that I was trying to capture but no luck. Maybe another week or two or three before I stop feeling self conscious about the belly fat.


----------



## claireybell

TexasRider said:


> It's Only the nipples that hurt so bad. The actual boob itself doesn't hurt.. Yet anyway. Usually the whole boob is kinda achey and sore for like 1-2 DPO and then it goes away. This time they started Getting sore yesterday at 5 DPO. So fingers crossed its a good sign...

Exactly how mine were! The boobs never got achey until at least 9-12wks but just sore nips, eeee!!!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Pacific i bet its quite distinctive lil bumpy you have going on there :hugs: mines ALWAYS bigger in the evening ha ha all the food ive munched all day lol

Ive still yet to do my 28wk bump pic.. Need to hurry as im nearly 29wks, christ!! 

Gawjus tidy bump you have there Camps :) hahaa your face expression made me Lol! So cute! 

J i love those 2 names you have for your Daughter, very beautifuk, with an Italien Dad aswell & your pretty looks i bet shes beautiful ;) 

I think our girly will be called 'Nuala Claire' Claire after me although i dont really like my name ha ha but its a traditional family name in our history so we'll keep it, if not & i change my mind on the name it could poss be 'Lara Louise' but not said as one name, just Louise being the middle name.. 

So J, when are you meeting exBoyf/Donor for humpy sessions? Hehee! 

MrsG, Texas, Flueks.. & my minds gone blank on names - so anyone whos testing very soon- when do you girls plan on testing this cycle? Im all very excited for thee all ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you :)

Campn your wish was appreciated. :) oh and I really like the name you have picked up for baby girl :)

Jez thank you. I really hate on call, next week I'm not working until my on call starts. I normally see a few but not next Monday. I'm so tired of working all day and night. I live my job but need some time off too :)

Pacific, I'm sure it's not bad. 

CB, I'm thinking of testing next Wednesday maybe. I guess it'll depend on if I get the temp drop of doom :) oh a beautiful names. I really like Lara.

Oh girls, I couldn't hardly fall asleep. Finally did sometime after 10. I got call from hospital operator to call a patient at 1130. I just told them to go to ER for symptoms. I couldn't fall back asleep until sometime after 1. Now I'm back up at 345. This is going to be a long day. Coffee is a must for sure.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Flueks, hope you manage to get some sleep hun :hugs: 

thankyou, I still love the name Lara aswell.. always time to change my mind ha ha!! Well, fingers crossed your temp will not drop this cycle as like you say didnt you have minimal bd'ing? less is more, fx'd hun! 

AFM - had whooping cough vaccine, which was also a Tetanus & Meningitis booster, my arm is aching abit but nothing major.. i asked the Nurse to dbl check my blood results & she went in & explained how they do it etc.. all fine, relief! i have immunity from old anitbodies from when i had the slap cheek as a child, so all is good :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Campn- Your bump is adorable!!!! Congrats on it officially being :pink: !!! I love the name you're contemplating - so beautiful! I think if I were to have another girl, I'd name her Margaret. If we ever had another boy, he'd be Mack. <3 

J- I hope your journey with DonorMan is uncomplicated, and without any drama! I have good vibes about this...I think this may be your golden ticket to your BFP!

Green- Still hoping and praying for everything in your life to fall into place! It will, in it's own good time, but sheesh, can the ride feel bumpy!

Dobby- I hope the crazy calms down shortly! :hugs:

Texas and Flu- Those temp jumps! :happydance:

AFM- I'm 12 dpo, and getting BFN's. Oh well. I'm waiting for AF, which should arrive between Saturday and Monday. I can say that I still feel that soy isoflavones worked well, because I'm having all sorts of progesterone craziness, and I feel sore from BOTH ovaries. I'm pretty sure my ovulation was nice and strong, which tells me the supplements did their job. I'll be whipping those out next cycle also, and I think I'll stick to days 3-7 like I did this past cycle. :)


----------



## campn

Pacific- Oh my tummy was never flat to begin with, but I find taking a picture first thing in the morning the best thing to as you avoid any bloat that might come as you eat or the day goes by. 

Claire- Nuala Claire is gorgeous! Claire is a beautiful name I've always noticed that the Claire's I know are very sophisticated and classy. Glad you're immuned, don't wanna mess with that now. You'd think doctors would just give us some shots once we get pregnant to avoid the dangerous stuff.

Flu- See another sign you'd make a wonderful mom! You're already kinda used to waking up at night! I'm really in for a reality check with a newborn, DS is 3.5 so he sleeps all night and now I'm used to that. At least I've a tv in my bedroom where she'll sleep at first, it really makes the night feedings go faster and keeps me awake!!! 

One time I was breastfeeding DS at like 4 am, I was so so out of it but he fell asleep and I managed to put him back in his little bed near me, then I had a dream that I fell asleep nursing him and fell right on him so I woke up screaming and looking for him all around me, then DH was like hun he's sleeping right in his bed! Look! 

I've done that like twice. 

Wookie- I love your names too! I love the classy original names. I don't care for the super new made up names like on 16 and pregnant show. Like Brynleight or Kaileight, Aeriellee. Like what!?? Huh?? I'm too old. 

Sorry about your bfn hun, but def don't give up on soy yet! I've no doubt you'll be nice and pregnant very soon!


----------



## claireybell

Lol Campn i did that a few times with Riley, the panic is horrible as you think they've rolled out onto the floor :shock: 

Sorry about bfn Wookie but you may of well implanted a day or 2 ago & awaiting that hcg rise, still have fingers crossed for you :thumbup: 

I know you'd think they would give you important booster jabs or at least check immunity to stuff when you have your blood panels done early days to check it, i guess they feel its not always necessary pfft! 

Its super hot in Southampton UK today, well 23degrees but im on fire tssss!! Ice water is a treat in itself ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Oh i love Margaret, very classic! Maggie for short, very cute :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies, sorry that I'm MIA but work has been insanely busy these past few days! I tried not to book too many clients in May but am now so fully booked... well I need the money so I'm taking it as a gift from above :) booked no clients for the whole day tomorrow though. Long weekend with a slight interruption by the *ASPIRATION NEEDLE *aaarrrrrrgggghghhhhhhghghghghhhhhhh!!!!!!! (Yes I made the mistake of googling pics and videos of egg retrieval :dohh::sad2::help::ban:).

Green - share some details on the house! I really hope you get it. 

Texas - I got really sore bbs, especially nipples, from all the estrogen that I'm taking :) and it's just the part of your tww when you need an estrogen surge so fx it's a good sign!

Campn - love that pic of your bumps especially your face lol! So cute. And congrats on girly still being a girl :flower: Juliette is a perfect name.

J - yeah, like Claire asked, where are your "trysts" to take place? :winkwink:

Claire I really hope that you are immune and that you get some clear answers soon. For the answer from a doctor to be so vague is not acceptable! 

Hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## pacificlove

I love all the names you girls have come in with. I definitely won't be using common names such as Sarah (always had 2 in my classes) or Mike (worked with 4 at one point!) Nice names but just too common.

Fern, fx with the egg retrieval! :dust:

Wookie, sorry about bfn. I like to believe that we aren't out until af shows.


----------



## kittykat7210

My name is super common! I hate it, it's ugly, hence I've given literal years of thought to my kids names


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, beautiful bump, and your expression cracks me up. 

J, hope new donor prospect is the winner. 

Future, congrats on the nuptials!

Fern, good luck with the ivf. Fingers so tightly crossed for you.

So much more but I can't catch up....but i've been lurking. Things here are terrible. I'll be able to let you all in a little more after this weekend, but it's way worse than anything I can reveal at this point. I've become slightly more reclusive than normal from the internet....and to top off all this emotional family drama, i caught the flu. 

Hoping life goes back to a state of normalcy soon, but not sure when that will be. 

My cycle was whacked this time, with a shortest ever LP of 10 days. It miiiight have been 11, if I ignore that the majority of my ov pain was on saturday and lingered into sunday morning...but still, that's never happened. With all this stress i don't even know how fertile i am now anyway....and even if i did get pregnant, i doubt my body would keep it as this is literally the one of the worst, if not the worst, experience i've ever gone through.

I'll still be lurking. Hoping for good news from you all soon. I'll update when i can.


----------



## Flueky88

CB awesome news about your immunity. :) yeah hopefully less is more

Campn, thankfully I'm only on call 2 to 3 nights a month and even then we usually don't get late calls. I must have a magnet for rough nights. DH says they wait til I'm on call to pile everything on me :rofl: 

Fern, oh hopefully it's not bad. I don't know much about IVF we never discussed it in school :hugs:

Wookie I'm with pacific, it's not over until the witch shows 

Pacific, I think I'm getting chocolate is cream again tonight. My will power is zero. In my defense I've not ate in 12 hours and am too tired to feel hungry.

Gigs miss you :hugs: I know I'm a broken record but I'm so sorry you are dealing with something awful of such magnitude.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, lots of cyber hugs your way... :hugs: things can only get better from here on.

Flueky: I bought ice cream sandwiches... At least I can't scoop on one more scoop that way, it's already portioned for me :blush: but I'll admit this: we are going to Costco this weekend and I wrote a whopping list. I've cream didn't make the list but it's so in my head!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry to hear you arent doing well gigs, I hope things get better for you soon <3



AFM, My opks were getting darker but this afternoons was lighter!! Did I miss my surge?? I'm due to O tomorrow...


https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsixs7jssv.jpg


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty I don't think you missed it. Before The surge the OPKs can fluctuate a lot


----------



## claireybell

Kitty i got so excited, i thought they were pg tests lol & then saw OPKs ha ha! 

Had you drank alot of fluids this afternoon before the opk Kitty? Coukd always do another later on this evening & see what its like maybe? If you guys have been baby jigging theres no doubt your in with a chance :thumbup: 

Gigs hey lovely :hugs: again sorry things are sh**ty at the moment & whatevers going on i hope the road gets smoother very soon for you, big hugs hun, we miss you here xx

Fern, im all immune so im very relieved ;) thankyou

Pacific - Ice cream sarnies?? Mmmmmm lovely!! 

Ive never liked my name & never wanted just 'ok normal' sounding names for my children, i like to have something not too common but not 'out there' & now we have Riley, a normal sounding name like Claire or Emily would sound odd lol! The name needs to be edgy :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

sorry i got you excited!! If they were pregnancy tests I think i would be screaming !!! XD


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm so sorry you're going through this right now. I hope it'll be over so soon for you and you can move forward from this. My heart goes out to you! We miss you! 

Kitty- I don't think you missed it! The LH is always present but we get bursts of it until it suddenly "surges". Mine looked like that until suddenly dark!


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, I am asking the same questions as CB... If you have been active with the Pogo stick you should be good either way. ;)

Cb, I love the name Claire, I don't think I have met any Clair's in person. 
Perfect weather for ice cream here now ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie you temp just keeps going up up :)

Kitty, mine usually go from light to dark in a day. I wouldn't worry especially if you have fertile cm :)

Campn, how you holding up?

I couldn't nap. Maybe I'll sleep good tonight :S


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh we BD'd yesterday and today I had really ewcm massive globs of it, I'll try and get him to go again tonight but I promised him I'd stop Ttc whilst he gets a new job XD


----------



## claireybell

Lol Kitty.. Its just too tempting not to ttc when no contraception is being used..


----------



## kittykat7210

I know right XD hopefully my temp will go up tomorrow ;)


----------



## campn

Flu- I've a bit of a headache lately. Told the doctor about it and she just said drink more water. She talked to me less than 5 minutes and didn't even do the Doppler. Ugh. 

About baby names, it's okay to not use family names right?? My moms name is very Egyptian and wouldn't really go with Juliette, and there is NO way I'd use my MIL first or middle names (I'd dislike my own kid :p) 

They just seemed confused why we named our son Benjamin Thomas when we don't know any Benjamin's or Thomas in real life. 
I don't want to share baby girls name with them yet.


----------



## claireybell

No, its completely fine not to use family names, the name Juliette is very beautiful & i can see that being the start of a new family name trend Camps :) 

Its nice to use family names - if you like them & they go well with other names, idont know why some families get all worked up over it.. Its the parents choice at the end of the day! You dont need to share name details with them even until shes born hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

& we dont know any Riley's either! His middle name is Adam after my SO but we got stuck so thought it went ok together ha ha


----------



## wookie130

Campn- You name that baby girl whatever your heart desires, and screw what is socially acceptable, or what others want you to do, etc. That's YOUR child, and I think that name is lovely. :) You know when a name clicks, it's hard to unclick it, if that makes sense. You begin thinking of her as "little Juliette" in your head and such...at least that's how I felt when I found names I loved.

Gigs- Oh dear...whatever you may be going through, it sounds absolutely awful. I'm sorry for whatever you're experiencing. I'll pray for a better or more positive outcome, and pray that the storm passes quickly, and as uneventfully as possible. :hugs:

Fern- How hard is it NOT to consult Dr. FertiliGoogle on things such as IVF procedures? I'm sure you want to go into it with as much knowledge ahead of time as possible...and then once you know, you can't erase some of the imagery. Eeeeekkkkk!!!! Once you're pregnant, then you'll have to re-consult Dr. FertiliGoogle on all things pregnancy and labor/delivery, which may not be a heck of a lot better than the IVF procedure itself! LOL!!! Good luck!

Yeah, as far as being 12 dpo, I feel pretty out. I've always gotten my BFP's at 9/10/11 dpo, and never later. So...blah. It's all good, really! I have my two little scamps to keep my distracted until next cycle!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so exhausted I've read everything but I'm not sure I'm comprehend any of it. 

Gigs- my heart goes out to you for whatever it is you're going through <3

I'm currently sitting at the dmv because I needed my new registration immediately for my new anniversary gift :) and I spent 7 hours on my feet in heels at a business networking event. I'm so exhausted! And I'm pretty sure my feet are bruised. Lol 
Also, we got the counter offer, accepting tomorrow (because DH has to sign tonight) and then once they accept our accept were good. Ugh so stressful. I'm praying the owner being away doesn't hinder it but who knows.
Oh also, I have cramps. I'm hoping it's a good sign but not getting my hopes up.


----------



## campn

Claire- So true!! If my kids were royals and their grandma was queen of GB I would do what princess Katherine did too! Sure sure we will use Elizabeth as the middle name! :thumbup: my MIL first name is Chlorina. Which is a name her dad made up, but it's hideous and she hates it cause everyone teased her in school calling her Chlorine, so she goes by her middle name, so yea can't use neither names, and frankly, won't use them :p

Wookie- I say you're still in hun. With DS my first BFP was 13 DPO. I think he was a late implanter. This time got my BFP at 9 DPO which I didn't expect at all, but it's always different now I believe this. I'm glad you're enjoying your kiddos, have I mentioned how beautiful they are!? I'm so jealous of that blonde hair! 

Green- Ours were on vacation too when we made the offer but I think it helped them "delay" things just in case they get a better offer, so we told our realtor to tell theirs our offer expires pretty damn soon so they better get on it.


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> Campn, beautiful bump, and your expression cracks me up.
> 
> J, hope new donor prospect is the winner.
> 
> Future, congrats on the nuptials!
> 
> Fern, good luck with the ivf. Fingers so tightly crossed for you.
> 
> So much more but I can't catch up....but i've been lurking. Things here are terrible. I'll be able to let you all in a little more after this weekend, but it's way worse than anything I can reveal at this point. I've become slightly more reclusive than normal from the internet....and to top off all this emotional family drama, i caught the flu.
> 
> Hoping life goes back to a state of normalcy soon, but not sure when that will be.
> 
> My cycle was whacked this time, with a shortest ever LP of 10 days. It miiiight have been 11, if I ignore that the majority of my ov pain was on saturday and lingered into sunday morning...but still, that's never happened. With all this stress i don't even know how fertile i am now anyway....and even if i did get pregnant, i doubt my body would keep it as this is literally the one of the worst, if not the worst, experience i've ever gone through.
> 
> I'll still be lurking. Hoping for good news from you all soon. I'll update when i can.

Holy s* gigs! I love you. I am going throug the same. I am in a constant state of heightened anxiety. I can barely sleep. My cycles are f*ed as well, and I had the same exact thought last night when I considering begging SO to try and realized that even if I someone got pregnant with all the hormonal stress that there is no way my body would hang on to it. I know firsthand how terrible stress is on a baby. Hugs hugs I feel you


----------



## Jezika

So sorry you're both going through extremely tough times, Gigs and Dobs. I hope life throws you back on an upward slope soon enough. Hang in there <3

Green - congrats on the house (pretty much)! I wanna hear about it too!

CB and Campn - I was just talking about middle names with DH today. Even though I always thought it's another neat opportunity to think of a "bonus" name, without being tied to anything, today I felt like it was wrong to think of names that weren't family names or had no sentiment at least. And that's not right, is it? We should be able to give whatever middle name we bloody well want! Actually, **I** don't even have a middle name, not does anyone else in my family, and I'm fine with that (though my bro has the same name as our dad and my mum has the same name as both her mum and her grandma, so without middle names can you imagine how confusing that gets!?), so we are even considering just not having middle names.


----------



## pacificlove

Hmm, middle names is a tough one. Everyone on my side of the family has one (except my dad who's name is hyphenated) and not one on hubby's side. Naturally hubby thinks middle names are unnecessary where as I would like to use the middle name of a family member that has passed. For a girl, I might consider Elinor for a middle name which was my grandma's first name. 
I like tradition. ;)

Green, when we bought our first house the seller was living somewhere in Thailand or Bahamas or something.. He didn't care about any of our dates and in the end allowed us to move in before all the documents were signed. 
Now do tell about the house!!


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks* I hope this cycle is my golden ticket too!
I'm currently cd7, so today will be my last Soy Iso- I decided to take the full on 200mg/day, as I didn't get strong Ov pains last month on them :shrug:
Did the Soy make you O earlier as they say?

*CB* so glad you are immune:wohoo: Love the Nuala Claire AND Lara as well...sorry- no help here :haha:
I am doing Soy again this cycle, but the highest dose, so I will have to see if I O earlier than norm. If it's the normal -cd13, then we will be meeting the 17th-->19th.
I will start opks tomoro, so once I get a fairly strong 2nd line, I'll Ride the pony :rofl:
My surges can be very short so I will def get a BD in before it's super +

*Fern* Yesss....Aspiration lol. I found out how that worked during surro IVF. 
I didn't use my eggs, but the first lady I worked with went thru FOUR tries, and she was a total baby wimp- but never complained about that part, so it could not have been that bad- I would imagine a strong pinch?:shrug:
She also had 1 ovary that they always had trouble reaching??
As for WHERE trysts will take place - def his home. He lives very close, and lives alone, so not a prob....well so long as his Not Girlfriend doesn't pop over, and cause a Jerry Springer moment :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Oooh fingers crosses on the house today MrsG, perfect timing as we kniw a bfp is gonna happen this cycle!! :hugs: 

Just want to say, i only had achey cramps this time when i fell pregnant but it eas waaay to far before my period was due & thats what prompted me to test :thumbup: Fx'd my lovely & get hubby to give you lotsa feet rubs hehe ;)

Pacific I love the name Elinor.. Very elegant, i can imagine lotsa cute curly hair with that name awwww. 

A few of my old school friends never had middle names & i always thought that was odd but as all our family have them, its personal choice i think as with deciding on names :)


----------



## claireybell

J bird :wave: 

Cant believe your up still ha ha


----------



## JLM73

*GIGLETTE!!*:hugs::wohoo::friends:
Miss ya!

*Dobbles*:hugs:<3

AFM- forgot to mention #1Son gave me an Amazon gift card for Moms day so YAYYYYY! I ordered 50 10miu strips for $7
-One Step, shipping from UK, so they will be here near O, or just after. I'm thrillllled I will be able to test twice a day - 12 hrs apart!

*CB* here's a pic of my DD with her BF- She's a mutt:rofl:
1/4 White 1/4 Italian 1/4 Black 1/4 Portuguese lol Yesss still up sleep pill broken :rofl:


----------



## Fern81

Hi all, will read all the updates a bit later.
I'm at the reproductive centre, 
sitting in the bedroom area, on a nice bed under the covers!! Waiting for doctor. It's such a luxurious place; looks like a hotel lol I guess it is designed to feel less like a clinic and more like a cozy homey atmosphere where babies are made!!

Will update later xx


----------



## Fern81

Sorry ladies I'm very groggy (thanks to the sedatives & pain meds with wine @12am after procedure lol).

J- what a gorgeous daughter! 

Pacific - I have boy vibes for you, don't know why :) 

Claire- glad you're ok. And I love your name. It's an uncommon name in my culture & I just love it.

Green- so glad you're getting pregs and a house! Details please!

Dobs and Gigs- thinking of you two and really hoping& sending good thoughts to both of you that "this too shall pass" very soon. Xxxxx

We got 9 egg cells from my 10 follies. Bear in mind I only have 1 functional ovary and am almost 35 yrs old... I think it's a good number under those circumstances. Will speak to the clinic tomorrow morning to get the fertilization report. Both DH and I've been taking fertility supplements since Jan (l-arginine, coenzyme q10, l-carnitine, salmon oil, zinc, vit c, folic acid etc etc ) and I hope it pays off!!

I never even felt the needle going in. The procedure was a bit painful but over fast. Now I'm in a lot of pain (think of the worst O pains combined with period pains) but it should be gone by sunday. We will hear the fertilization report tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fern81

Btw apparently statistics show more boys than girls are born after ivf. I guess it's because boy sperm are faster swimmers and reach the eggie first! Was too sleepy to read all the rest of the articles I googled!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn Oh I'm sorry the dr really didn't spend time with you :( Oh and as far as names DD won't have any family names. My MIL middle name is Gaye and mom's is Mae. I don't like either. I'm so glad mom broke the Mae tradition when I was born. My grandmother's first name is Irmgard not crazy about that either. 

Pacific Elinor isn't bad. Now to find out pink or blue so you guys can really focus on names :)

Jez wow that would be confusing. DH'S family has tradition of the same first name. So to his dad's side we call him by his middle name everywhere else he goes by his first name.

Fern Oh I can't wait for your bfp!! It feels so real now :) oh and that's interesting about more boys with ivf

Wookie I understand it's hard not to feel down about bfn 12dpo but it really depends on when implantation occured :hugs:

Dobby sorry for all the stress. Maybe just try to enjoy life without ttc. Go drinking, dancing if you like. 

Greenie ah, I hope you get their acceptance very soon!!

J your DD is pretty. It's cool having a mixture. Variety is the spice of life :) hope AF ends soon and fertile week comes soon.

CB crampy way before AF you say. Hmm, I've been have uterine cramps since 5dpo.


----------



## Flueky88

I had a crazy temp drop today at 8dpo. I'm practically at coverline. I don't think that's a good sign, but it's okay. My hopes weren't high anyways. Going to have a pitcher of margarita with DH when the witch shows


----------



## wookie130

Fern- Did they give you the wine there at the fertility clinic? If so, how awesome is THAT! :rofl: Can't wait to read about the report! Boys are wonderful babies. My baby boy wanted nothing more than to cuddle up with his momma 24/7, and I was all too happy to oblige! :cloud9: Now, he'd rather run, climb, and get into mischief, but it was wonderful while it lasted when he was a little baby! Come to think of it, my little girl was a snuggly baby too, but yeah. You can't lose either way...babies are marvelous.

Green- I want to hear about the house too!

Flu- Sorry about the temp drop. I'm expecting my own AF to arrive tomorrow or Sunday, so perhaps we'll be cycle buddies!

Gigs- I see you down below lurking...still praying everything works out for you!


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie thanks. I'm expecting AF on Wednesday so I won't be far behind


----------



## gigglebox

Green, i want to hear more about this house prospect.

Fern, hope you're recovering OK. I read a few pages back about your hubby's outburst...how are things going now? 

J, your daughter is stunning. 

Dobs, so sorry you're going through "ish" too. I'll pm you when i get on my lap top.

Campn, if you feel like doing a family name, what about a variation on one? Like Clora instead of chlorina, ellie instead of elinor, ect (to use examples of names mentioned). Just a thought.


----------



## claireybell

J your daughter is gorgeous! You must be very proud to say 'i made her' ha ha! Hope the pony riding this cycle goes well ;)

Ooh Fern keep us posted on the ivf happenings, hope all goes swimmingly :)

Flueks, yes, i had odd twingey here & there & then later on 9&10dpo i had awful cramps like period was about to start & it was all in my lower back aswell, that was 6 days before my period was due! Oh & sharp sporadic boob pain too.. Thats why i tested 10dpo & got the super faint hazey line! Anything that isnt normal in the tww is always a good thing :thumbup:

Giggles xxxx hope todays a better day xxxx


----------



## campn

Flu- That dip is a sign of implantation hun!! If anything I'd rather see a dip between 6-9 DPO!! I bet it goes back up and you get your BFP next week!!

J- Your daughter is stunningly beautiful! Good job!

Gigs- I totally don't want a family name, but I feel like those around me expect me to!? My parents don't care as its not really a cultural thing there, but I feel like DH's family expect us to, which is weird cause we've always had drama between us. DH doesn't care one bit though, he's never said let's use my mom or dads name so we just think of beautiful names we like! 

Oh DH felt the baby kick from the outside last night! We've been trying for the past few days and I was hoping so bad he'd feel her kick to form some connection with her. It was like 12 am and she was wide awake kicking so be was like "go to bed you little crap!"


----------



## pacificlove

Beautiful daughter j! 

Fern hope your recovery is quick and easy.


----------



## pacificlove

Just realized that it is officially the last day in first trimester today :)
Started the day with almost throwing up if it hadn't been for a crumb of food I had to race for in the kitchen.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies. I am a huge fan of mixed race kiddos :haha: ( since I am one as well)
Don't think the variety will be as large with current donor tho....I'll have to scope out his eyes and hair more closely when I meet up with him :rofl:
I know his skin color is the same as my DD, and his eyes are light brown compared to my oil puddles:roll:

*Fern* SUPER excited for you! IVF is like the only GUARANTEED fert you can witness!! Also, you can say what I always said -"I saw you when you were 5 days post conception!":rofl:
Hope your embryologist is very cool. Mine at the IVF clinic here let me see the embies at 3 days, and 5 days just before transfer, so he could explain the quality, and I could compare to his posters of "ideal" embies.
So only 5 more days now eh????!!!!
I def think you should put back 2-3 given the hassle your hubs gave u just before this, not to mention the sh*t ain't cheap:shock:
Oh and depending on quality etc. Will you al be freezing the rest?
I'm sooo excited for you!

*Gigs and Dobs* sending much <3 :hugs: :hug:

*Pacific* i too wanna say Boy for you...just a feeling :dance:

AFM last day of soy, and :witch: packed her bags and flew away finally!
My docs ofc called to say my Iron is a bit low :growlmad: I take a prenatal EVERY morning, so hoping it was just due to witch, cuz Lord knows I eat tons of Iron rich foods daily!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- your daughter is beautiful. 

Pl- congrats on the last day of the 1st tri!

Fern- hope the pain doesn't last long. But it'll all be worth it once you get your beautiful bfp! So you're 1dpo right?! I'm sooo excited for you. 

Gig& Dobs- sending you both sooo many hugs.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh almost second tri Pacific as i just gone into third :) Will you be having a gender scan or wait until the 20 wk Anomaly scan??eee!!!

My bladder has been a bouncy castle again today peeeeeeeeee lol! 

Flueks.. I can see why no family names will be used.. :hugs: Im excited to see you tests this cycle if the 'drop of doom' as you say lol doesnt happen


----------



## claireybell

ooh yes Fern, i hope all is going well in the breeding lab hehee :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Not telling too much about the house JUST yet. They have to accept our acceptance because they did do a counter to another offer they got. So we will see. But please keep me in your thoughts. 

As far as Ttc goes... Today I have creamy cm like crazy. I usually don't notice it unless I actually stick my finger up there to check. But this morning when I wiped there was a big glob. So yay for that! Bfp or bfn either way I'm happy because I think we're getting closer.


----------



## Breeaa

J, your daughter is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! 

Fern! I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see your bfp! 

Pacific, yay for second trimester!! Woohoo! It's much more exciting than the first. 

I'm having a hard time catching up so if there's good news I missed let me know. lol 

Mrs green, I'll have to go back and see the house news! 

Gigs, sorry you're having a rough time. Hope things start looking up!

Afm, all is well. I had a dream baby was a boy... It had 8 penises... :rofl: Super wiggly worm in here. I've been having headaches for the past 3 days so I checked my bp and it's great. What the heck is giving me headaches? Im increasing water intake since its been hotter lately.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Not telling too much about the house JUST yet. They have to accept our acceptance because they did do a counter to another offer they got. So we will see. But please keep me in your thoughts.
> 
> As far as Ttc goes... Today I have creamy cm like crazy. I usually don't notice it unless I actually stick my finger up there to check. But this morning when I wiped there was a big glob. So yay for that! Bfp or bfn either way I'm happy because I think we're getting closer.

Woohoo! Can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Not telling too much about the house JUST yet. They have to accept our acceptance because they did do a counter to another offer they got. So we will see. But please keep me in your thoughts.
> 
> As far as Ttc goes... Today I have creamy cm like crazy. I usually don't notice it unless I actually stick my finger up there to check. But this morning when I wiped there was a big glob. So yay for that! Bfp or bfn either way I'm happy because I think we're getting closer.

I thought you can only deal with ONE offer at a time, right? You can't just do bidding wars like that. Ugh I hope you hear very good news soon hun.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- they can counter offer to as many people as they want I guess. Our realtor feels confident that they'll accept ours but I am a nervous wreck. So we'll see.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- they can counter offer to as many people as they want I guess. Our realtor feels confident that they'll accept ours but I am a nervous wreck. So we'll see.

As long as you "accepted" their counter I'm positive they'll accept it back! I'm very hopeful you're getting a house and a BFP here very soon!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks lady! I definitely am sure I'm not getting a bfp this month. But I'm ok with that. (Well for now lol) I just have none of the symptoms I had with my last two bfps.


----------



## kittykat7210

Don't count yourself out just yet green, FX, when is AF due?


----------



## campn

Green- I love it when someone says they're sure then they're wrong! I so hope you're wrong! 

Kitty- Gorgeous avatar! Love the lipstick!


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha, your the gorgeous one campn, I'm so jealous!! I'm so pale without makeup I look ill XD

The lipstick is a matte rouge edition, was only £7 but lasts for a good 12 hours despite eating dinner and drinking wine!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm in a lipstick phase. I've never worn it because I have small lips and I always thought it looked silly but I'm getting into it! I have like 10 different ones I wear. Haha 

Kitty & campn- both so gorgeous!


----------



## kittykat7210

I only wear matte because it makes your lips look fuller, give me a sec I'll show you the difference in makeup

EDIT:excuse the wobbly lines i was trying to do it quickly XD

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsxjbkfmax.jpg


----------



## pacificlove

I had a dream that the doctor told me that our cat had autism... Except that the cat face seemed to sit on a baby... Odd.
I am leaning boy...
Hubby still wants to find out the gender, I want to wait. So we will see what happens at the next ultrasound.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- when is your next ultrasound?


----------



## campn

Green- Maybe use some lip liners?? There are lipsticks that are very pointy that you can outline your lips and fill them out with too. I also have non existent lips and hate it, but ever since using a lip liner they seem much fuller.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've used lip liner a little, more so experimented with it. Haha just not confident with it yet. 

I'm just sitting here anxiously awaiting a call from our realtor.... At least he feels good about it and thinks we will hear today and if we do I'll take tons of pics tomorrow (we're going to do a double check and measure for new furniture if we get accepted before tomorrow)


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I have a midwife appointment on the 30th and will be 16+2 then. I'll assume she will put in a requisition for the next US then :) here without complications pregnant women are only seen every 4-6 weeks until things get "more interesting" about half way through to quote my MW. :haha: it'll go to every 3-4, then every 2 weeks and in the end weekly appointments.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- You're pregnancy seems to be flying by!

So I was just walking out of a store dying from the heat. And seriously it's not that bad here yet but man it's getting to me already this year. All I was thinking was "damn I would just sit in the house all day a/c running if I was pregnant. Of course I still wished I would have carried my 1st pregnancy to term but today I am thankful that when I get pregnant (soon) I'll be due in the winter lol

I would have been 36 weeks already!


----------



## campn

Green- That's what I keep telling my DH. From July to September I'm not leaving the house. I'll be either at the neighborhood pool or DS's kiddie pool. To think I was pregnant with DS in Illinois in mild summers and swelling as bad as I did, Florida is going to be like living in hell. 

Of course beggars can't be choosers! Just glad I'm even pregnant!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I am glad to hear that it seems to be flying by to someone cuz it ain't me! Ha-ha

Gosh, I am due in November, so hopefully summer won't be too uncomfortable but on the other hand today seems too warm already. Not complaining, but I do dislike hot weather.
Good thing we live on an island, I have the cool Pacific just a 3 minute drive away. I could walk but it's all uphill on the way back.

Campn, jealous you guys have pools! I fill a kiddy pool and chances are I'll be forced to share with ducks or geese. :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Y'all inspired me to get lip stick tonight. it was on my to do list for months. everything i own has f-ing sparkles in it, and i hate that. so i finally got a matte color i'm happy with (burt's bees, because anything synthetic makes my lips freak out--the crack like they're chapped, then start peeling until the both lips have entirely peeled...it's gross).

Green, any news?


----------



## claireybell

14 wks your a Lemon pacific :)

It will start going real fast now as your well into your dbl figures eee! 

I havent buyed a Lipstick in years! Probs as my lips get dry very easily like yours Gigs, I usually use Vaseline cocoa butter lipbalm in the mini tin or lip gloss on a night out.. But all this chat about Lipstick, im very tempted haha! 

Lovely Avatar piccy Kitty ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

I should really put a pic of both of us up but he outshines me greatly and I can't have that ;)


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa nah! You look very pretty Kitty :) My fb profile puc is only of me & nothing of SO lol hes not even on fb anymore!


----------



## claireybell

Just realised your in Leeds! Is it expected to be warm where you are today? Its sunny here in Southampton but really breezy brrr


----------



## kittykat7210

It's kind of warm, but breezy, I'm at work today 10-6 so if it is warm I won't know XD

But I basically married a Greek god so punching well above my weight XD


----------



## Fern81

Morning all

It's a lovely day here with some welcome rain in autumn. 
I got some bad news this morning. Of my 9 egg cells, 4 were abnormal. Of the 5 remaining, only 3 got fertilized. Each of those only have a 30% chance of making it to day 5. I was prepared for this last year, after all my diagnostic tests, when my dr told me I will most likely never get pregnant and that my egg cells are most likely of very bad quality due to the extensive endometriosis I have on both ovaries esp the left one (and it keeps growing back at an alarming rate) and of course my age (34 yrs 6 months). 
This was not just an IVF to ttc... it also served as diagnostic tool to see once and for all what the quality is of my egg cells and ovaries (now we know for sure I have only 1 functional ovary, and of the egg cells on that one, only about 30% can get fertilized at all). 
And as I said earlier we also did IVF to have no regrets in the future (we didn't want to regret "not trying hard enough"). I sent a message to our financial sponsor this morning and just told them again thanks so much that they at least gave us the opportunity to TRY, even though we knew the chances of success were slim.

OK so I had a good cry about that... but have to move on. We will see what happens to the 3 embryos, it's out of our hands. And if we don't get pregnant, we believe it's God's plan and that there are sooooo many other GREAT things the future holds. After the call of doom from the embryologist we started talking again about all the other things we would like to do and achieve eg travel and continue with our studies etc etc. I refuse to be one of those women who feel like they have nothing to live for just because there is ONE thing they can't do (to have children).

Wookie - sorry about the bfn! Even if you were only ntnp, each bfn sucks. Hope you have a lovely, fun-filled weekend with your two monkeys! Noooo the wine wasn't supplied by the clinic; more's the pity :haha: but by DH. He's been waiting on me hand and foot!

Breea - you are team yellow right? Do you have a "feeling"? :)

Green - I can't wait to see pics of the house. Or a description. 
For those who are interested: The house we bought last year has 3 large bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, (one bedroom with huge walk-in closet and en suite bathroom upstairs, the rest all downstairs), an extra room that we've fitted as a library, lounge with fireplace, dining room, huge porch at the back of the house leading to a garden with a big pool and a garden flat with 2 rooms, kitchen and bathroom (which I use as my classroom). Property is about 1300 square meters. It all sounds idyllic... however we live next to a busy road (ideal for my student to easily reach me but noisy!) and biggest issue of all: the house has been severely neglected for many years so all the painting & fittings have to be renovated. A house with these features in this neighborhood can go for R1,3 -1,5 million but because it was so neglected and so filthy & full of rubbish (think of the scenes in the shows "extreme hoarders" and such! NOT exaggerating!), the seller had to drop his price to R1,1 million (only about $71400!). We have done a LOT ito fixing up the place and of course spring cleaning and hauling away all the garbage & rubbish the previous tenants just left behind. The garden is starting to look so nice! And I've cleaned up the pool :) soooo lovely in Summertime.


----------



## Fern81

Giggles - You mentioned something about a sentencing this weekend? Hun I'm constantly thinking of you. So sorry you have to suffer because of the misdeeds of others. We've gone through court cases and horrible & traumatic events in DH's family.... so even though I don't know what you are going through I have so much sympathy and just sending you so much love. xxx You asked about my DH. I really believe he is bipolar but the past few weeks he has been an angel. We had a chat about how we will most probably just be a family of 2 and that we have to learn to get along better. Trying hard. xx Sending many hugs hun!


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry ladies but I had a super long day at work then had to go grocery shopping so I'm just starting over today. Oh my temp made a nice recovery so maybe campn is right. Now to wait and see. 

Fern :hugs: I'm so sorry the news was not very good. I pray that you will have at least one fertilized and be your sticky bean. But I'm very proud that you realise that there is more to life than children too. Sometimes baby fever makes it nearly impossible to remember that. I will pray for you that you can be a mother and if that doesn't happen I will pray for God to give you many blessings :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Fern- I'm so terribly sorry about the news. You literally HAVE done all you can do, and now you wait and see. I pray one of those becomes a successful embryo, but if not, I have to tell you that your attitude is marvelous, and refreshing. I love that you're choosing happiness in other facets of life, and that you know you can move and and be fulfilled with the blessings you have with your husband. I think that's wonderful, and I wish you the best, no matter the outcome.

Green- The one cycle I felt really "out" (and it was Clomid cycle), I felt so out, that I went to Summerfest in Milwaukee with my husband, bar hopped, drank about 9 beers and got smashed, went to an Iron Maiden and Alice Cooper concert, and then when tubing at 40 mph in the Mississippi River wrecklessly. Lo' and behold, BFP about six days later. LOL!!!! Just sayin'. Feeling "out" can be a symptom in and of itself!

You girls and your red lipstick. LOL!!! I feel fancy if I remember to moisturize my face half the time. LOL!!!

I'm currently waiting on AF to arrive either today or tomorrow. I plan on taking the kids to our local farmer's market which is just a few blocks away. Gonna score some rhubarb and local honey, hopefully.


----------



## TexasRider

Morning ladies... I read everything and honestly my head is so stuffed up I can barely remember what I read... 
Fern- im glad you have come to terms with it may not happen. But I will keep you in my prayers that at least one makes it and that you can have a successful Ivf and have a baby!

Wookie- farmers market sounds awesome. I need to go as well to buy some more eggs. They taste so much better than supermarket eggs.

On the TTC front my temp is back up today so that's good news. My nipples still hurt too which is super odd for me normally the soreness is gone now. I should know Thursday if Af is coming or not. I'm not testing unless my temp stays up instead of dropping on Wednesday...


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, sorry about the bad news but I love your positive attitude. I am keeping my fingers crossed that those eggs will fertilize. Big hugs from around the globe.

Lipsticks: I am with wookie. My face is lucky enough to get moisturizer once in a blue moon. Actually my friends put makeup on my face for my wedding. I had agreed to a very little just so I wouldn't look tired in pictures at the end of the day. Later when I asked him by how he liked it I got this response "it was ok... But I prefer your natural beauty". Love the guy, he knows what he married. Ha-ha

Cb, omg, 29 weeks! Final 10 week count down (almost). How are you feeling?


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie, do you live in Wisconsin? My dad does. I love it out there except for the winters. Oh and yeah vaseline or chapstick is my only make up :rofl:

Texas, FX it stays up :)

Pacific, my husband is the same and doesn't like make up on me. Oh and fit some reason I want a steak now ;)


----------



## campn

When I got married I had like 1 lipstick and 2 lip glosses and my makeup bag was tiny. I just did the necessary things as since my college days u wore some makeup but never thought it was fun. 

But over time I started buying more and especially after I had DS my DH on my birthday said he'd take me to Sephora which is a big makeup store here and one girl working there "dolled me up" and I was so in love so ever since I love makeup. I don't wear it everyday usually on weekends or if I have to go somewhere nice and it is this routine part that is so calming to me. I love it. 

Fern- This makes my heart ache for you, to do everything you can for this long and be faced with challenges bigger than you. I do think you still have a chance, so I'm praying that this chance be mutiplied for you and it really works this time. It's not fair that druggies out in the street have kids and abuse them but a lovely lady like you has to jump through hoops. 

I'm glad you've made your peace with it as to whatever happens you'll make it work. I completely believe that kids aren't the only thing that should give us a sense of happiness or fulfillment as I do personally know moms who love their kids but so depressed being moms. 
You're amazing and great things will happen for you I know!


----------



## shaescott

Fern- I'm so so sorry... I'll pray for your 3 fertilized eggs to develop and survive the full 5 days... I really hope they do. I'm so sorry that your eggs are of such bad quality, especially since you're not even old at 34... 

I always feel awful when people have their fertility go downhill when they're young. Sometimes I see 18 year olds TTC because they have a genetic disposition for very very early menopause. It breaks my heart. Especially knowing that my grandmother had her last child in her early-mid 40s and had multiple pregnancies (which all miscarried) through her 50s. It's so unfair that some people can't get pregnant when others can so easily, especially accidental pregnancies in teens and druggies and people who shouldn't be having children. 

Green- I wanna see house pics! Also I bet you're still in.


----------



## Breeaa

Aww fern! I hope your 3 little embryos are fighters. I bet this will be a stressful wait but we are all here waiting with you! I'm hoping I see some good news next week. Were you guys only planning on trying the one retrieval? How often are you going to get updates on the little embies? :hugs:

Yes we're team yellow, or green. I prefer green because it's my fave color. At first I had a strong feeling it was a girl and now I think boy. I was wrong with both of my first two though so I'm sure whatever I feel it is at the time I go into labor, it will be opposite.


----------



## campn

Breeaa said:


> Aww fern! I hope your 3 little embryos are fighters. I bet this will be a stressful wait but we are all here waiting with you! I'm hoping I see some good news next week. Were you guys only planning on trying the one retrieval? How often are you going to get updates on the little embies? :hugs:
> 
> Yes we're team yellow, or green. I prefer green because it's my fave color. At first I had a strong feeling it was a girl and now I think boy. I was wrong with both of my first two though so I'm sure whatever I feel it is at the time I go into labor, it will be opposite.

Bree, with my DS my initial guess was boy, then a week before my gender scan I said no it's a girl. WRONG.

This time, initial guess was girl, then a week before my gender scan I said no, it's a boy. WRONG again. 

It's like when you're at a test and change your answer to the wrong answer in the last 2 minutes. I'm destined to fail.


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern, I really pray your eggs survive, I've got everything crossed that you get a sticky bean :hugs:

My hubby also says he prefers my natural face, but I just can't do it, I hate my face makeup less, I have pink cheeks, pale skin and bright pink lips, much prefer my makeup!! I can also lesson the appearance of my nose... desperately want a nose reconstruction, but OH says no! 

Is this my surge? I'm having o pains right now, and this test was taken at 6.30pm, my opks normally go negative after 6oclock, so do you reckon my surge was during work today? I'm so confused XD
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## campn

kittykat7210 said:


> Fern, I really pray your eggs survive, I've got everything crossed that you get a sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> Is this my surge? I'm having o pains right now, and this test was taken at 6.30pm, my opks normally go negative after 6oclock, so do you reckon my surge was during work today? I'm so confused XD

Kitty it still looks negative unless you missed it like you said? It usually lasts 12-24 hours so you may still get a positive if you really hold your pee.


----------



## kittykat7210

It was only a 40 minute hold, but I was desperate 10 minutes before my shift ended, and I just couldn't hold it to the end of my shift and home for an OPK, so it's literally a 40 minute hold, but I only have 1 opk left!! Might have to fork out for expensive ones from a store if the next one is negative xx


----------



## campn

Kitty, I would BD just in case! You could have missed it with only 40 minutes hold.


----------



## claireybell

It could be that your still awaiting ovulation Kitty, fx you are :) hows you CM looking? Any twingy Ov pains?.. 

Fern, your completely in my thoughts hun, so so sorry the news so far isnt 100% but i have everything crossed that one if those 3 fertilized babys latches on :hugs: 

Pacific, i know, 29wks!!! Ahhhh!!! Its scary to think that it is the 10 wk countdown as my booked csection date will be sometime in the 39wk eeek unless i Labour before hand..! Its getting more uncomfy to drive even now, i sit down & everything pushes into my ribcage :( feeling hormonal aswell, probs last pregnancy & ive just finished watching Juno so im blubbing Lol!


----------



## campn

Claire- Congrats on your squash! I can't believe you'll be 30 weeks! It's crazy to think in 10 or less weeks we'll see your little girl!!!


----------



## Jezika

Kitty - Yes, BD, and then it doesn't matter if you missed it. It'll be annoying to be in the dark, but you'll know soon enough. Can you order more cheap OPKs online and have them delivered in a couple days? Then you can keep BDing and if the OPKs are really light when you get more, you know you probably missed the window but probably still timed BD fine. My surges always came and went in the blink of an eye. Last time I didn't even get a true positive despite testing twice a day, and obv I O'd. Oh, and you're stunning, woman! I'm sure your nose is just fine. I wasn't happy with mine for a long time, and now I'm like whatevs, DH likes it so why don't I.

As for make up, oh man, I have to say I have issues with it. I had acne for a long time, and without foundation I wouldn't have been able to leave the house. Some days when it was really bad I couldn't leave the house even with it. I went on accutane/roaccutane a few times and it got much better, but by then make up was a crutch. It's a huge feat for me to see the light of day without wearing make up (the whole shebang) and I still don't feel comfortable doing it, so I don't (but if I'm staying home all day and not seeing anyone, I won't wear any at all). At least now I wear make up that's not got a tonne of shit in it. For years and years I wore foundations with parabens and other crap in them. It's shocking how much toxic crap is in all the high street make up brands, but even in the really expensive brands!

Actually, if any of y'all are interested, there's an app called Think Dirty that lets you search for or scan barcodes of a tonne of cosmetic products (including shampoos, soaps, creams etc.) and see how "dirty" they are. The app gives them a rating out of 10 (10 being worst) and explains exactly what each ingredient is, if and why it's bad, and even links to research supporting it. I've learned so much through that app. It's esp. good when pregnant, as it's important to have as little exposure to phthalates as possible.


----------



## Jezika

Why am I always so verbose? Anyway, thought I'd break up my post so it gives the illusion of not being quite so essay-y.

Fern - I'm keeping all fingers crossed for you, though honestly I think it's wonderful how you're seeing that either path you go down can be rich, meaningful and happy. There are certainly so many advantages to not having kids, and I think it can sometimes be hard to see that when we're not around people like that, or when everyone but us is already on the parenthood path. It's hard to imagine any alternative. Spending time with people/couples that are voluntarily childless definitely makes you see how being a parent is not the only path to fulfilment, even if it's not initially your choice.


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> It could be that your still awaiting ovulation Kitty, fx you are :) hows you CM looking? Any twingy Ov pains?..
> 
> Fern, your completely in my thoughts hun, so so sorry the news so far isnt 100% but i have everything crossed that one if those 3 fertilized babys latches on :hugs:
> 
> Pacific, i know, 29wks!!! Ahhhh!!! Its scary to think that it is the 10 wk countdown as my booked csection date will be sometime in the 39wk eeek unless i Labour before hand..! Its getting more uncomfy to drive even now, i sit down & everything pushes into my ribcage :( feeling hormonal aswell, probs last pregnancy & ive just finished watching Juno so im blubbing Lol!

Ive got twinges right now XD last time my surge literally was 10am till 5pm, i used 7 OPKS that day XD 

I have ordered more but they wont arrive until the 18th, ive ordered 100 this time, hopefully they will last longer than the 40 i bought last month XD once i get my rise though I know i can stop using them, last month i didnt start temping till after my rise, so i was unsure of my status, my only way to check was OPKS XD


----------



## claireybell

ooh if your having twinges id say you not ov'd yet! Get on the jiggy jiggy Kitty!! ;) all my cm & pains would vanish within hrs of ovulating :)

Ahhhh Camps its scary :shock: cant quite believe im not far off now..! 

Jez, ooh your nearly 11wks aswell :thumbup: Whens your scan my lovely?


----------



## kittykat7210

believe me as soon as OH gets home at 10.30pm i will be jumping him XD 

Have you got everything sorted for bubba clairey?


----------



## JLM73

*Kit*:-= {Insert Sexy Whistle here}
Very nice pic Lady! 

*GreenTeam* I am sure YOUR offer will be accepted, as it sounds like your counter came first and you likely accepted before the other folks. 
Think about it- :-k If the other offer was Better than yours, they would have let you sit idly by, while they replied to the other offer, so I am putting it in the Universe! The house is YOURS!!
Oh and :winkwink: The fact that you DON'T feel preggers, and have globby cm:roll: You are soooo totally preggers :rofl:
Putting THAT out there as well! That way you can not only move into a new home, but also decorate your NURSERY from day 1 :thumbup:

*Fern* Ahhh:( :hugs: So sorry you got some good and some bad news BUT keep in mind most docs like to give you the WORST possible outcome/percentiles= CYA...It will just make your miracle bean(s) all the more special. :friends: 
Hell if you think about reg preg odds, they say only 50% of eggs make it thru fert process anyhow:shrug: So really I think they were just trying to prep you in case!
And your house sounds LOVELY!! Especially the porch!!


----------



## claireybell

MrsG yes update when you can :hugs: 

Kitty hahaaa erm.. NO!! Lol! We have loads to get still, my list seems neverending but we'll get it all soon :thumbup: soon as i buyed a couple of items, i remember other bits we need uhh! Main thing is Buggy & Cot with mattress etc.. I have a crib coming from my friend, which is a nice Pine one ;)


----------



## JLM73

:dohh:
Forgot my own update....just home from Saturday Market- it was SWELTERING omg....and I can take heat gah!
Anyhoo, lower back is achy as F* but I did alot of lifting, so once I got home I peed in a cup ( saving for opk have to go get 1) and Oh my damn!!:shock: 
It's NOT just a back ache- my friggin Ute AND Ovaries are achy as HELL!!!
Today was first day off the Soy, but here is weird thing #2...
I am literally like 1-2 days off AF ending and my Cervix has remained HIGH OPEN and is Soft!?:shock: WTF is going on??
Off to get another opk as ystrdys was pretty dark for a week before usual O:huh:


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow J... Yes update with another pic! Do you think you'll ovulate super early this cycle? When you seeing Exboyf donor Lol ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> MrsG yes update when you can :hugs:
> 
> Kitty hahaaa erm.. NO!! Lol! We have loads to get still, my list seems neverending but we'll get it all soon :thumbup: soon as i buyed a couple of items, i remember other bits we need uhh! Main thing is Buggy & Cot with mattress etc.. I have a crib coming from my friend, which is a nice Pine one ;)

God XD I envy you for being able to do that, I had to take loads of shit back when i miscarried at 14weeks, because i thought that i was out of the risky area so started buying EVERYTHING, and even started planning the nursery, honestly I could not leave it that late XD, I'm terrible!!


----------



## claireybell

Just had to share my 3 first official 'girl' purchases :) i just love the Wonder Woman vest tops <3 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps8yuvo74d.jpeg


----------



## kittykat7210

OH MY GOD THEY ARE ADORABLE!!!! 

I like the Wonder woman one aswell, its so sweet!!! SO jealous!!


----------



## claireybell

kittykat7210 said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> MrsG yes update when you can :hugs:
> 
> Kitty hahaaa erm.. NO!! Lol! We have loads to get still, my list seems neverending but we'll get it all soon :thumbup: soon as i buyed a couple of items, i remember other bits we need uhh! Main thing is Buggy & Cot with mattress etc.. I have a crib coming from my friend, which is a nice Pine one ;)
> 
> God XD I envy you for being able to do that, I had to take loads of shit back when i miscarried at 14weeks, because i thought that i was out of the risky area so started buying EVERYTHING, and even started planning the nursery, honestly I could not leave it that late XD, I'm terrible!!Click to expand...

Ah hun, hugs :hugs: that mustve been so hard for you to do that.. xx 

I think ive held off buying as we havent got a nursery as she'll be in with us, we're having an extension/loft conversion done & no storage anywhere so i think buying nearer the time we can set stuff up ready to go.. With minimal dust laying hahaa


----------



## Jezika

CB - that's some seriously cute wardrobe right there. Feels so empowering too, haha. My scan is booked for next Friday morning. Quietly nervous.


----------



## claireybell

I love superhero stuff, Riley had some superman ones & blue vests with white stars & red lines, very Cpt America :)


----------



## claireybell

Jez, your scan will be completely fine lovely, its daunting when spotting has occurred but as soon as you see lil bubba wriggling about on screen its a mass weight lifted :hugs: im excited for you ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> MrsG yes update when you can :hugs:
> 
> Kitty hahaaa erm.. NO!! Lol! We have loads to get still, my list seems neverending but we'll get it all soon :thumbup: soon as i buyed a couple of items, i remember other bits we need uhh! Main thing is Buggy & Cot with mattress etc.. I have a crib coming from my friend, which is a nice Pine one ;)
> 
> God XD I envy you for being able to do that, I had to take loads of shit back when i miscarried at 14weeks, because i thought that i was out of the risky area so started buying EVERYTHING, and even started planning the nursery, honestly I could not leave it that late XD, I'm terrible!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah hun, hugs :hugs: that mustve been so hard for you to do that.. xx
> 
> I think ive held off buying as we havent got a nursery as she'll be in with us, we're having an extension/loft conversion done & no storage anywhere so i think buying nearer the time we can set stuff up ready to go.. With minimal dust laying hahaaClick to expand...

it was at the time, but its better now, i'll try to hold off until gender scan next time, but i cant promise anything, I tend to get far too excited for life when i see a second line XD its rubbish!! 

Fair enough, its good to have her in with you for the first few weeks, I have big plans for my nursery, I'm a painter in my heart, and WILL be creating some funky wall designs XD


----------



## claireybell

Ah groovy! Hand painted wall designs def have a personal touch, no doubt it'll look great whatever you decide to paint in the future Kitty :hugs: 

Oh believe me i couldve buyed loads already but ive been good lol! She'll probs be in with us for a few months, Riley went into his room at 4 months only as he was stirring lots with me stirring & then he slept abit better but i in/out his room nightly for months.. Hoping things maybe slightly diff this time, we'll see.. Ha ha


----------



## kittykat7210

It's cool, my cousins baby is 6 months and still sleeps with them in a slide sleeper, because she just cries, 24/7, if they aren't in sight!!


----------



## campn

Hey I stalk that thread and it's so quiet then I leave for an hour and all of this happens!? :p 

Jez- I'm sure baby will be awesome and gorgeous! Make sure to get a nub shot so we can all obsess about the sex! Now that I've confirmed mine I need another junk to obsess about. 

I still find it so weird how we all like stare at their potty shot. Isn't that creepy!?? :p 

Clairey- Oh no stop get out! That Wonder Woman onesis is just awesome!!! I love it!! Now I'm getting some serious Halloween ideas! It's so hard to dress a baby up when they're this young (she'll barely be 5 weeks old) so that's something I can dress her up in as her big brother goes trick or treating!


----------



## claireybell

Omg it was too cute not to purchase! Camps, you could get her a tiny Gold material headband & no doubt your bubs will have dark hair so she'll look the Wonder Woman part hehee!! 

When Riley was 3 months old i had him in a puffed out Pumpkin outfit for halloween lol i ruined him :haha:


----------



## Jezika

You guys are lucky to have other rooms for the baby. We live in a one-bedroom apartment right now so no options with where to sleep sadly :$ The struggle is real, ha.

Wow, halloween ideas. I can't even put my mind there! But I guess I'll have almost a year to think about it.

Thanks for the reassurance guys. I'm definitely leaning towards everything being okay, but still don't want to count my chickens... or eggs? If I'm brave enough, I'll ask to get a nub shot campn. How do I request that in less colloquial terms?! Ha.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez: maybe voice your concerns that you had a dream something was wrong with the abdomen? ;) honestly my ultrasound tech didn't even go there, she right away said something along the lines of looking would be pointless this early. First ultrasound with first baby, so I just grinned and nodded. ;) I was happy either way.

Cb, those are some cute onesies! You have good taste :) sometime hubby and I will have to start somewhere. Maybe I'll start with clearing out the nursery, there are a few unpacked boxes and empty boxes from our move left in that room :( summer clothing, so I should really get to it. Haha


----------



## campn

Jez- Just say straight out I want a side picture from head to rump, if she doesn't get it just say I want a nub shot. It's not like you're asking the impossible, they "usually" give them anyway but just in case she gives you like only a head picture or anything. Her judging if it's "pointless" or not isn't her damn business. You're not asking her to guess. 

I usually just demand the picture I want. Last scan I told her clearly to get a potty shot and a profile picture. Sometimes they just give you a foot picture which is BS to me. 

Also, don't feel bad about having only one bedroom, DS slept in our room until 11 months or so, but I just wanted to do a nursery anyway just to have a place to store everything.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies. Quick catch up while I have a few minutes. 

CB- sooo adorable! 

Fern- I still feel good about it. We only need ONE to be a sticky bfp. 

Jez- I can't wait to see scan pictures on from your perfectly healthy baby! 

There's more but I forgot. Sorry!

No word on the house yet. But we looked at it again today anyway and I love it so much I'm reallllyyy praying we get it. 
I'll tell you a few details. Lol 3 bed 2 bath. With a beautiful brick fireplace and huge deck. It's on a hill so even though it's one story the back of the house has the huge deck and its raised off the ground. 
Two perfect rooms for kids. Which if we get it, we'll be leaving one empty for a nursery.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn Oh there is nothing wrong with someone wearing make up. My best friend and her sis are into it. I used to be more into it. 

CB love the wonder woman onesies!!!! I can't believe you only have 10 weeks or so

Kitty hmmm I'd say that you didn't miss surge. If you are having fertile cm though you are fertile and O will be soon. 

Greenie, oh I hope you guys get it!! Also, wow your temps are soaring up!!

Jez so your scan is the 20th? You must share a pic of US :)

J, are you at the market today? I know you usually go on weekends.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* Sounds PERFECT!!! I can't wait to hear you cheer about getting it!:hug:

AFM Grrr :growlmad: I made a mad dash for the car when mom got back from the vet, and was Like "Heading out to get another phone charger"
This was followed by "Oh , I'll come with you!" :growlmad:
So when we finally got back I went right back out - saying "Taking the dog to the dog park!" Which I know she won't go to, and phew Finally made it to another city nearby to get opks!
OMFG!!:shock::saywhat::shock:: It's pert near POSITIVE!!!!
WTF it's* cd8* OMG!!! Was expecting like 4 days+ trying to meet up with donor tonight! Apparently he was given the night off work- Lucky me if I can swing it!:thumbup:
OMG this is sooooo fast...and EARLY!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Oh wow j! That's a very positive stick. Let's hope your hcg pee stick looks the same in 14 days ;) cm and temp line up with the pee stick?

G, the house sounds perfect! Is there a good view since you are on a hill top?


----------



## JLM73

:blush:
I'm VERY dehydrated, so cm is minimal, but cerv DEF high in the sky, and wide open, and soft!
I'm chugging water now, but cm was watery with a bit of cloudiness, so I marked creamy to be safe!
Gah...donor is saying he may have to work grrrrr....
This is craziness! Hoping the eggy doesn't pop till tomoro as I will likely have to meet him AFTER work, which is 3am+:dohh:


----------



## campn

J- Dayum girl! I'm pretty sure that's a positive though! Soy!??


----------



## pacificlove

Can you catch the man friend after work tonight? 


Sorry quick rant
So I have been trying to find us a couple of goats. I've had 3 people contact me and its been smooth saing until I ask the price. Then nothing.. Wtf people? I just want 3 goats.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I'm so confused... Would an egg even have enough time to mature and develop correctly by cd 8?!

Pl- lol this happens all the time with DH. He buys a lot of stuff off Craigslist and they do that! It's so weird. What if we were willing to pay a million dollars for whatever it is?? Haha


Also sort of near the right side of my uterus is killing me. It's like a dull cramp. I keep stretching my leg out trying to do something with it. Lol


----------



## JLM73

I'm confused with you* Mrs G* :rofl:
I mean I know gals that O on cd10:shrug: So an opk cd 8 would be 48 hrs before....
For the moment, I am trying to get commital from the donor...He was napping in case he has to work tonight, and WTF he just text me that his "friend" the "not a girlfriend" just popped up at his house, saying she wanted to surprise him :growlmad:
Hey Be-otch! Back the F up off my :spermy::gun: :trouble:
:dohh: will update when I know WTH is up...


----------



## gigglebox

J, wtf? Most men jump at the opportunity for sex....what's with this guy?! ha. 

Green, the house sounds lovely <3 I kind of loved the house hunting...well, not the offering and all that emotional stuff, but LOOKING at stranger's houses. We're done with that for now though, have to live vicariously through my in-laws that are moving closer to us, in theory. Actually we're checking out a place they're thinking about tomorrow...

PL, wtf, don't these people want to sell their livestock?! I hate unresponsiveness. What kind of goats? That's definitely the next animal I want to get but we have to clear out some woods first or something...running out of space with all these duckies running the show. We're up to 78 now.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, implant pain? Fingers crossed it's a positive thing! :) your month to get pregnant and get a house. :)
And yeah, Craigslist is a bit fishy sometimes.. We have a local used site as well which has nearly eliminated Craigslist and kijiji. Seriously whoever posts there can't be that interested in selling their stuff here ;)
Sadly the goat people are from a local club :( but I guess same idea: people want to sell but not name their price?

J, fx man friend is smart enough to safe the sperm for you ;)


----------



## wookie130

J- "Not girlfriend" best NOT be moving in on your :sperm: !!!!! Back off, hot pants! :rofl:

Pacific- I'm fairly certain both of my cats are on the autism spectrum. Being a special education teacher, I am fully qualified to make that diagnosis, at least about my cats. LOL!

Bree- If I do become pregnant again (and at 37, with only one BD opportunity a month, that may be a very big "if"), I do plan on being team green. I have a little girl, and a little boy, so really, I'd love to be surprised if a third child is in store for us.

CB- Love the outfits! The Wonder Woman onesie is awesome! Although I'm LOVING the little floral summer romper on the bottom...that is too friggin' sweet!!!

Campn- Is it bad that I still have my 21 month old son in our bedroom with us? We'll be moving his crib over to his sister's room (they're going to share a room for a while) in the next few weeks...and while I think he's ready to move across the hallway, I don't know if I'm ready. It's so stupid and selfish. I'll miss watching my baby boy sleep during my insomniac moments. :( Plus, that will mean my youngest is getting bigger, and becoming more independent from me. I know, I know. Cut the cord, seriously. :lol:

Green- You'll know for sure if that house is yours tomorrow then, eh? I've got my fingers crossed for you! :happydance:

Texas- The ONLY time I get fire nips is when I'm pregnant. Otherwise, my taters just get sore on the sides, but never the nips, unless I'm up the duff! So, perhaps it's a good sign! Mine would hurt so bad, that I'd have to cover them with my hands in the shower...the water beating down on them was agonizing!!! I'd have to sleep in a sports bra. Fortunately, the fire nips only happened the first couple of weeks of both of my successful pregnancies, before moving on to other fun symptoms, such as DEVASTATING morning sickness (that lasted until 22 weeks with both children), lightening crotch, and other wonderful goodies. Oh, the joys! LOL! H


----------



## pacificlove

Giggle, so nice to see you pop in! I am looking at saanen or Alpine or even Nubian goats. Something I can milk so not a meat goat. I have started cheese making so would like to use the milk for our own cheeses, butter, soap, etc


----------



## Flueky88

J holy crap positive opk CD 8?! That's incredible that soy bumped it up that much. Hope you can work it out with him for tonight or early early morning.

Greenie, we just need a window so we could be like, oh I see that little bean implanting or whatever. It would also be highly disturbing in a sense too. Oh actually Bluetooth, yes, Bluetooth to tell us "egg fertilized...check. implantation.... check" :rofl: sorry I'm really tired today and I can get a bit delirious ;)

Gigs how are you doing? Are you still on board next month?


Pacific that's really stupid. Oh and goats are so cute :)


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, that needs a little more explaining :haha: our cat is definitely a little different. Goes for walks with the dog and me, talks smack, checks in with me when she's been outside for a while only to head right back outside (she meows at me, to make sure I saw her?) And the list goes on.. I have never met a cat quite like her and people that meet her say that too. Haha more dog than cat in her behavior


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* How exciting! Goat milk products! There is a new vendor delling goat milk soaps at my market.
...Side note- finally caught Purple Rain on TV and oh my ...how risque for the old 80's!:shock: :rofl:
Forgot all about Apolonia's naughty nighty Sex Shooter performance:blush:

Grrrr....getting irritated...last text I got was garbled and said she was only staying a minute....20 mins later he didn't reply to my asking what "she fought her it'd and a bag"
WTF??:saywhat: I soeak typo fluently lol but WTF is that??
I am not sure if he means she brought a gift in a bag or if he's saying she brought her shit in a bag??:trouble: cuz the 2nd doesn't sound like she's leaving soon :roll:
FML....:brat: is it THIS hard to get a booty call a few nights in a row?!?!
Seriously....
Surely he hath been away from the sexual wrath of J too long....cuz he woulda sent her ass packing straight away ...as in NO NO NO...youuuu have to LEAVVVVE!...NOW!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## campn

Wook- I understand hun! We actually moved DS to his own room when he was 6 months old and he did wonderful, but DH and I couldn't sleep without him near so we moved him back until he was 11 months and it was harder than when we moved him at 6 months. That's why I'm torn this time, I know the later you move them the harder it becomes to move them and that scares me. 

Once we moved him we all slept like a dream really. My best friend still has her 2.5 with her on the bed and now it's impossible to move her, she constantly wakes up screaming every hour now and wakes up the baby and my friend and I feel so horrible for all of them. I hope moving him will be a breeze for you, just start preparing him and talk to him about his "big boy bed!"


----------



## JLM73

:blush: I have yet to make DS sleep in his own room, and he's 5 :rofl:
But sleeping single in a King size bed hasn't caused much issue...
He does however sleep like the dead once asleep, so I could move him to his bed no prob:shrug:

And ummm yea....no word from the donor...no bueno especially as my OPK DEF dried very positive....:growlmad:


----------



## campn

J- I feel like he's gotten cold feet? You did mention that in the past he was the flakey kind, maybe some things just don't change!?


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad:
considering he's sent me TWO vids of his man junk in action...:rofl:
I don't think so- either
1-friend stayed and as he is doing this as a donor, not to get back together, I am sure he has some finagling to find a reason to chase her off lol.
:shock: Can you IMAGINE if she'd popped up when we were...BUSY??!! lol

or 2- he went back to lay down before work- which would be from now til 3am...
I really could give 2 rat's asses I just need some :spermy: before he wastes it on what's her face!:brat:


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> :growlmad:
> considering he's sent me TWO vids of his man junk in action...:rofl:
> I don't think so- either
> 1-friend stayed and as he is doing this as a donor, not to get back together, I am sure he has some finagling to find a reason to chase her off lol.
> :shock: Can you IMAGINE if she'd popped up when we were...BUSY??!! lol
> 
> or 2- he went back to lay down before work- which would be from now til 3am...
> I really could give 2 rat's asses I just need some :spermy: before he wastes it on what's her face!:brat:

You know now I understand exactly why we always seem to have so many lurkers on this thread. It's like sex and the city on a forum!


----------



## JLM73

LOL Yea but I am the trainwreck of the group lol
:dohh: WHY is it always drama with these damn donors:brat:
WTH...


----------



## Jezika

Wtf J!!! Any updates now?

Reminds me of a scene in the book Inconceivable where the wife calls her husband while he's in a meeting 'cause she gets a positive OPK and demands he comes home and f*cks her. He says to her, out loud in the meeting, "f*ck you?! I'm in a meeting!" before noticing the shocked looks of his coworkers and then saying, "I mean... F*ck you! I'm in a meeting!"


----------



## Jezika

Oh and campn I totally joined this thread because of its liveliness. Plus y'all are all awesome, so that helps.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez*LOL OMG hilarious :rofl:
Yea...I am getting F*cked atm ....but not in a good way :growlmad:
He hasn't replied back anymore, which tellsa me he's NOT at work....
Soooo unamused Why the F is it so hard to get a guy to just drop a load and go about his biz???
Hopefully I can catch up with him later today sometime...
No doubt radio silence likely means he wasted some of my much needed :spermy:
grrrrr :brat:
I am thoroughly aggravated. Even with the +opk I know I am good in the next 24 hrs, but if this Soy made me release more than 1 eggy as they claim for days 3-7, I need them ALLLLL to have a chance
Friggin men....seriously....is it too much to ask that you humor the 42 y/o with a decent body over whatever he is currently F-ing??
Like seriously! I'm almost 10 yrs younger than him! And I could give 2 sh*ts if she is some 20 yr old stripper with a bangin body twerkin all over his face ...I NEED what he has, she likely just wants his military retirement check :rofl:
And yes....I am very guilty of going ghost from all other threads for this one ONLY like 8 months ago lol
<3 my Lady Bugs!!


----------



## Jezika

Hmm yeah I feel your resentment for the sperm thief, even if it is unwitting on her part. At least if you release several eggs it means there'll be more chances, plus it doesn't sound like game over for this egg anyway. Worst case scenario, next month book that mofo in for every other day starting from CD8. But I think it'll be fine this time around. It sounds like this was sprung on him, whereas I would hope he'll protect the sweet J time that you guys arranged... for tomorrow 3am latest?


----------



## Jezika

Also, oh my God I'm a lime! That's quite a large leap from a prune, is it not?


----------



## kittykat7210

Baby grows quick in the beginning!! Exciting!!


----------



## kittykat7210

I couldn't get DH to go last night, but I got him to this morning before I went to work XD hopefully I've not missed it XD


----------



## Fern81

First off I just want to say THANK YOU for all the unconditional love & support all you wonderful ladies continually shower over this thread. Like I told another thread friend of mine; this amount of kindness among strangers on the internet, restores a lot of my faith in humanity especially now in a time when it seems the world is going crazy & there is so much hate out there. For me specifically, thank you for all the kindness, support, good wishes and prayers regarding our IVF cycle. xxxxx

I got better news this morning. The embryologist called to say all 3 my fertilized eggs have turned into "very nice" embryos and are dividing as they should. So we are going to wait until Wednesday (day 5) to transfer. At this stage we are only planning on transferring one at a time. 

Breea - we are only doing retrieval this one time. It is just waaayyyyy too expensive and stressful! We were fortunate to get a financial donation this time around to cover a huge chunk of the expenses. I hope you have a perfectly healthy bubs regardless of the gender. Don't know how you do it :) I would be super curious! Enjoy the surprise. x

Jezika - I'm just the same as you with the makeup. I've always had issues with acne, even now. I wear foundation/bb cream (depending on the condition of my skin) every day and also eye liner & mascara. My eyebrows also fell out on the outsides due to hypothyroidism grrr.... so until I can save up to get permanent eyebrows done (tattoos) I'm stuck with penciling them in daily. And I have low self-esteem sooooo I can't face the world with my naked face. 

JLM - I swear you have the world's worst luck with donors! Just drive over there and get yours!!! Amazing the effect the soy had on your cycle. Get some today AND tomorrow! Just lay on the J charm lol. ;)

Claire - I just love those outfits! Wonder woman, too cute!

Pacific - we have had the same problem with buying a bulldog!? So many people advertise & post pics of the cutest puppies. BUT then only communicate via email & demand R4000 or something to be paid into an account (without us viewing the pup at all) and then the dog will be "shipped" to us. WTH. We are NOT falling for scams, people!!! Needless to say we still don't have our doggie. I hope you get your 3 goats! Mmmmm goat milk cheese; I'm jealous! 

Green - the house sounds lovely! Gotta love a deck; such a nice feature when having friends over & for morning coffee & brunch etc. And a nursery to boot! Hope you get it hun xx and get your bfp!

Tex and flueks - are you surviving your tww's? 

Since egg retrieval was on Friday (artificial O day), today puts me at "2dpo". I won't test early... well maybe test out the trigger.


----------



## wookie130

So Fern, the transfer is when they attempt to implant the embryo in your uterus, is that correct? I'm glad you have 3 good embryos going! That's great!

J- Ugh. Sorry about the chaos of donor man...I'm going to remain optimistic that perhaps your body was having an early "false start" at ovulation, and that you geared up, but didn't actually lay an egg. This has happened to me before, and then I ended up actually ovulating later in the cycle...multiple +opks later, but only 1 confirmed ovulation, if that makes sense. I wonder if the soy can frig with your opks, like Clomid can. I know I was NOT supposed to begin using opk's until I was CD 10 (and I did Clomid 3-7), soooo....hmmmm. Just some food for thought.

I am currently awaiting AF. She should arrive today, as she didn't show up yesterday. I'm pretty much like clockwork normally, and when FF says I'm going to get my period, I usually do, right on the dot. However, this was a soy cycle, so I guess I wouldn't be surprised if there isn't some weirdness in that sense as well, and perhaps it will delay my period for a day or two. If I don't get it today, I'll probably be inclined to take an FRER, just for good measure. I've been taking these babi Blue Cross 10 mIU (which are NOT 10 mIU, for the record...I've heard they're not that sensitive AT ALL, actually), which are notoriously horrible for evaps, false negatives, and shitty light lines that you can barely read. Soooo, if the witch doesn't show her face today, I'm gonna get a better test, and put any confusion to rest. The way I was feeling yesterday, however, I think she's on her way. I was eating TOO MUCH SUGAR, and I felt drained and exhausted, and just plain ol' bitchy, so I'm sure today is the day. Le sigh.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry J that he didn't come over. I hope he does today and that he didn't spill his man juice anywhere else.

Wookie sorry about feeling like AF will be here today. Also, that's crappy that they are falsifying their sensitivity level.

Fern :happydance: that's amazing news :) I'm so glad that 3 embryos are dividing as they should


----------



## kittykat7210

I had my breath held for your embryos, in so glad they are doing well, Fx you get your sticky bean xxx


----------



## TexasRider

Eh I'm surviving but barely. I got a huuuge temp drop today so either it's one hell of an implanation dip or AF will be here tomorrow... Which would give me a 10 day LP again argh.... I'm hoping it goes back up tomorrow but I'm not super hopeful..

Fern- congrats on your little embryos growing! Fingers crossed they continue to grow well and IVF is successful! And then hopefully you can freeze the rest and get a sibling later on..

J- hope everything works out with the donor. Fingers crossed it was a false positive OPK and you still have time to get some BD in.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, love your post. And i agree, i feel like we're all from different backgrounds and have dif opinions but everyone is so kind and encouraging.

Flu, i'm not sure about trying again next month. I have a cycle to think about it but i'm terrified currently, and that's due to the unnamed family drama.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs no pressure. Just ttc when you are ready. I hate you are going through something so terrible.

Texas Oh I hope it's implantation and not a temp drop of doom. If it is and you only have 10 day LP your dr should prescribe progesterone to keep your LP longer. That's not long enough. But FX it's not and you don't have to worry about that.

Kitty, here's hoping for sticky bean for you. You don't temp do you? So I guess we call tomorrow 1dpo?


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, I am so happy for you!! 3 good embys is a good start! Keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean this month!!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about the Temp drop Texas! Any drinks or crappy sleep thst could indicate a drop other than the witchy circling .. 

Congrats on the Lime Jez hehee!!

Thats excellent news Fern :thumbup: Roll on Weds for implantation arhhhhh!!! So excited & happy for you X

J hope you get some juicy loving to go with that amazingly early positive OPK!! I wonder if you'll get a longer surge? More time for bd or donations Lol

Glad you got some jiggy this morning Kitty hehe! Hope work wasnt too busy today!

Flueks your 10dpo already, this cycles going very quickly!! ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

It was horrendous but it's cool, my last OPK was completely blank this evening when I got home so hopefully I'll ovulate soon xx


----------



## JLM73

OK Ladies let me catch you up...
1- I had a temp rise this am, and was NOT amused, since Donor was ghost mode the rest of the night ( till 3am)
2- Rise could be false due to indulging in some :wine: last night over the ghost mode
3- Rise MAY be the real deal, as my cervix is still open, but def harder in texture ( it was soft all thru AF which NEVER happens- damn soy lol)
4- I text donor this a.m. that I'm not sure what hapnd with him last night, but I had to DTD TODAY or I needed to use someone else.
-He IMMED text twice that he was sorry and she was still sleeping so he would meet me ASAP:roll:
I had to get DS today, so that delayed things a couple hours, and I DID end up getting a cup o goo from him at about 11am.
He is on board for 3 days in a row, so I will meet him again tomoro after work...

The house guest - grrrr- Insert sex in the city drama here-
Apparently Whomever NONgirlfriend is, she came with a bag, prepared to stay the week, so THAT is why we had to do the ...:blush: nether kisses, and cup method. He did however supply a good amount!

He's not being very giving on info on who or WTF is going on with this chick, but told me she is NOT his GF, and they have never had sex...and that she started her period yesterday:saywhat:
WTF woman dilvulges this info about :witch: unless you get close to F-ing???
I'm calling :yellowcard: but whatevs- He got a nice reminder of what I am about, and gave me a nice sized sample- he also is drinking tons of water ( which he hates, and a bunch of herbal supps to increase sperm strength, so I can't be mad at him:shrug:
He even almost got rear ended by a bad wreck down the street , driving ALLLLL the way to my area, where a texter no doubt - swerved, not hitting him, but plowed into 3 other cars at a stop light and pumps at a gas station! He said he didn't stop as he was on a mission to prove he was committed to helping me :cloud9:
Thankfully, when I drove by everyone seemed ok, other than typical neck/back pain, and no fire!
But man that car did ALOT of damage and someone will be getting sued by ALOT of ppl:shock:

Really hoping for mult eggs and that temp rise will be the real deal tomoro....not todays


----------



## TexasRider

Claire- I slept like a rock and I didn't drink anymore than I usally do. I only had 2 beers and I have noticed that the alcohol doesn't bother my temps. So either it's an "implantation dip" and I won't get AF for a few more days or it's the drop of death and it will start tmrw am. Only way to know is to wait it out...


----------



## claireybell

Have you done any OPK's today J? Glad you had some juice & hes agreeing to meet the next couple if days ;) thats awful about that Car ffs!!! People are so irresponsible sometimes!!! 

Big hugs Texas :hugs: really hope its a hormone implant dip & its goes up tomorrow for you hun.. 

Kitty, did you OPK test line have anything on it at all? Or blank white negative?


----------



## kittykat7210

Best part of blank white, hang on I'll take a picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I just went to opk, but urine was barely yellow from all the water I had today
So reholding now

*Kitty* I think you just barely missed your surge, with that 40 min hold ystrdy :-k
Looks as tho its faded out like you expected.


----------



## kittykat7210

I can't believe all that you're going through J, it's weird reading your daily life!! I hope you get your baby soon :) with the correct donor!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Kit*...been 21 cycles of this madness lol
Those of you with D* on demand or better yet LIVE IN D* 
ENJOOOYY!!! lol:rofl:

Now I have another wishy washy ex inviting me to visit him in Cali:saywhat:
Jackass was just here for a week and could visit his fam 3 miles from me, but not a single moment could he meet me- pffft whatever!!![-X=;


----------



## kittykat7210

Concentrate on one ex at a time XD

Although slightly jealous at the men falling by your feet XD


----------



## Flueky88

CB I know. I just need to believe there's no way I'm getting pregnant every time because it really goes by so much faster that way.

J, wow, I love your donor sagas. Well not for you but they are entertaining to read. Here is hoping it was a false temp jump.


----------



## shaescott

Fern- I'm so ecstatic for you that the 3 embryos are growing properly! I didn't grow up religious but I'm kinda getting into it now so I prayed for your embryos and asked for Saint Anne's intercession. If you're not Catholic, that means you ask the Saint to ask God/Jesus to do something for you, you're not praying to the Saint or worshipping them, you just honor them and ask them to intercede for you and put a good word in with God. Also Saint Anne was the virgin Mary's mother and she got pregnant at an old age and is the patron saint of infertility and pregnancy. I hope she talked to God for you!


----------



## shaescott

J- oh goodness your donor struggle. I'd be out on the streets with a sign that says "sperm donor needed ASAP" and just make them sign a document saying they won't try to get parental rights and then dtd and say adios lol


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: *Shae* That may land me in Orange lol

Bad enuff trying to ahem:blush: assist my ex today, and knowing full well he was enjoying the moment too damn much to be the lookout:rofl:
I seriously kept waiting to hear a knock on the window, and thinking up explanations LOL

:dohh:

I am still holding another hour or 2 for today's opk. I expect it to be lighter than yestrdys as all my achiness and cramping stopped after I got the pickle juice :winkwink:
I know my cerv is still high and I can't check it til tonight since I have the softcup dealy going.

*Fern* Soooo thrilled your beans are all "In YO FACE embyman!!" 
:haha:
:-k I still think you should put 2 back at least tho, given the odds, unless you are freezing the others....but frozen emby rates are lower than fresh too:shrug:
I know you dread twins, but honestly- given your current stats, age ( not bad really) $$ etc, I would hate to think you miss a chance over fearing twinnies:(
My surro parents had never had kids to care for and were mid to late 40's and they were thrilled to knock 2 sibs out at once, just kept them on the same sched:shrug:
They made that sh*t look EASY!
BTW we put in 3 grade A 5day embies and 2 stuck:thumbup:
They are fraternal btw, and hell they can share a room for years, so no qualms on that pffft :friends:
Here's a link to one of the renowned IVF clinics here in the states- 5 dayers gen have a better success rate over 3 dayers, so glad you are going the distance!
Just keep in mind if the emby doc sees any shedding cells ( quality lowering) you may wanna put back 2 to ensure One pulls thru...
https://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystpregnancyrates.htm

I'm sooooo exciteds for yoooou!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## kittykat7210

How can you dread twins!! I would adore twins!! Boys or girls!! (But preferably girls ;) )


----------



## JLM73

I would too Kit
But it's more a financial/space issue for some ladies here.
:smug: I have always wanted twins- since I was a kid lol.
I already have several name sets for :oneofeach: :twingirls: :twinboys::haha:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I'd LOVE twins, but in a 3 bedroom house of only 1250 sq. feet, someone would have to live on the roof. I could NOT imagine having 4 children... eeek!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

If I don't have. A temp rise tomorrow, would I definitely being having an anovulatory cycle?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Quick drive-by reply. I have read everything from the last week (phew, you lot move fast - I dare to leave for a couple days to try and get work under control and the thread's out of control) but damned if I can remember any of it.

Fern - positive vibes. The thought of twins gives me the fear but if it was between twins and no babies.. I dunno. It would be ridiculously hard in the beginning but once they hit 12 months? You're laughing.

I forgot my soy this month. AF can hardly be called that - four days of light spotting! I keep expecting her to come back but zilch so far.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* Sorry about the soy lapse :( weird AF tho?? :test: :haha:

*Kit* Not necessarily...unless you are regular as rain, like I generally am, diet, supps, stress, weather changes etc can all delay O:hugs:
Are you charting?

*Wooks * SURRRE you can fit four kiddos!Bunk Bed em:thumbup: lol

*AFM* :thumbup: Unless I get some odd secondary egg release in a few days, I plan to :sex: ( today- done) tomoro, and Tuesday. Soy Absolutely bumped my +opk up FOUR days :rofl: pic below for ystrdy, 2 days ago, ystrdy, and today.
DEF O-ing early, and am starting to think that temp jump this morning is the real deal, indicating that all the achy ovs, Ute, and lower back ystrdy, were likely O pains, as it is gone since this a.m.:shrug:
WOW :shock: crazy stuff that Soy!

Both Ovs ached BADLY most yesterday afternoon, so hope I get some decents eggers from both sides.
I'm not sweating man goo on /within 12 hrs or so of O pains...FF will likely mark today as O as it LOVES to mark it the day AFTER your +opk.
I will def do opks the next several days thru normal O, which would have been cd13!


----------



## JLM73

:thumbup: Yup, as expected FF puts today as O day :roll: Hoping so, as I didn't get the juice in till late a.m.

Donor is working tomoro and the next day, so I won't be hookin up with him until eve, when he's off work....Had the "house guest" not been there, we likely coulda got in 2 sessions today sigh
BUT at least tomoro's locale will permit for the "full ride" heh heh....just gotta figure out what to wear! I NEVER wear dresses unless a formal event, so maybe stash one in my purse, change once I leave, and change back before I return?? LOL
:dohh: Gah...the hijinx I tell ya...


----------



## campn

Hey ladies. Such a long day today I'm already in bed and exhausted, but we went to Home Depot and got some pink paint for the base coat of the nursery. In a couple of weeks we'll add stripes to the wall with a darker shade. It's a very light pink but it looks darker in the picture because it was getting darker outside. 

My FIL and DH both did a pretty good job painting and I really can't wait to see how it'll end up looking.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JLM73

*Camps*OMG:cloud9: I am by NO means into much pink girly stuf but that room looks GREAT! and with the stripes a bit darker it will be GORGEOUS!

I take back what I said earlier, Right ovary is pinching me now :roll:

I don't care if I "lay" a zillion eggs and cramp thru the TWW, just PLS let it end with a STICKY BFP! For the love, the man has 7 kids LOL I don't think HE has any issues...:rofl:

Where IS everyone??
*FLU DOBS PL CB* ( oh wait you are :sleep:...*Fern* too...)*MrsG, Breeaa, Lurker GIGS*!??
I miss you all!!!!


----------



## campn

J- I was so worried about how it'll turn out, but we've probably picked the lightest most mellow pink there! Good thing the furniture is all white so it brightens it all up! 

Are you ovulating from both ovaries??


----------



## wookie130

AF just got me, right on time. Crampy as a mo-fo!!!! Ughhhhh.

Campn- I'm not much of a pink fan either, but I do love that pale pink you chose there. Very sweet, and delicate, without being too bubble-gummy. That may be the perfect pink, I'd say!

J- What the hell kind of business are your ovaries pulling on you this cycle? :rofl: Well, I think you should try to hump it out, even though you got a donation. Can't hurt, you know?


----------



## Flueky88

Campn I'm loving the nursery. I live that pale pink :)

J, I've been spending day with DH. We watched Captain America Winter Soldier. I think next weekend we are going to watch the new one civil war. I really enjoy the marvel movies and Captain America is my favorite :) I've got my FX that those were super fast spermies. Oh and I would prefer a singleton but we'd manage with twins. I don't think it's happening though.

Wookie sorry about AF :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Doing a quick post. I've read all and love you all!

Omg Campn so stinking cute!!! I can not wait to see the finished project. 

Fern- I'm so incredibly happy about your little beans!! 


So we got the house!!! We are officially in contract. Will order all the inspections tomorrow and Try to speed up the process. 
We went to home depo and looked at the small upgrades we want to do and prices everything out. We also looked at new furniture! Today was an amazing day! On the down side I have like 0 cramps or twinges which I had with both bfps so I'm pretty sure this won't be the month. But I think I'll be ok with it. Well just finish paperwork on our house 1st! Lol


----------



## Breeaa

Omg campn!!!! The color is gorgeous! Makes me wish we were having a nursery but no extra rooms. Boo

Wookie, sorry to hear af showed. 

J, I'm stalking everybody but not really posting much. I have nothing interesting going on but I do have a dr appt tomorrow. Hoping they'll schedule another ultrasound. Did you O already or is it coming up? I saw your opks but don't remember if it was pre surge or post. 

Fern, glad to hear they're growing!!! I hope they all make it to day 5!!!!! :hugs:

Mrs green! Yay that's awesome news!!! I knew it wouldn't be long for you! :happydance:


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Green! That's amazing news! See how it worked out, and so fast? Can't wait to see pics. Will you post pics?!

Congrats on the beautiful choice of pink and such a great paint job Campn! It already looks great with the white crib and I also can't wait to see the stripes. When will you do those?

Congrats on the semen, J! Well, 'nuff said. I LOL'd at your live-in d*** comment, btw. I may have one of those but my one is moody and stubborn when it comes to DTD.

Wookie, booooooo re: :witch:

Nothing much exciting happening on my end, other than having just gone on Amazon and impulse-bought the boardgame Balderdash and an Anne Klein watch, 'cause, you know, apparently I'm made of money.


----------



## kittykat7210

The room is so sweet!!! Great job!!

Congrats on the house green!!! You can relax a bit now!!


My temp took a hefty nosedive this morning! Don't know what's up with it :( I thought I'd get a nice rise...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie :happydance: I'm so excited for you :) I still have my FX for you. Are you testing early or when AF is late?

Brea congrats on the rutabaga today :)

Jez, Amazon can be evil. I thought about ordering FRER but decided not too. I've never played, but I've heard of Balderdash.

Kitty, you could be gearing up to O now. Just because you don't "O on time" doesn't mean you will not O. Try not to stress :hugs: 

AFM, I'm on call tonight. I told them I'm not seeing patients in the morning because I usually work all day and night and want a break. I woke up feeling AF like cramps so I think I'll be starting AF Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## shaescott

Green! Your temp! Implantation dip? Also, house pics!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Well it's all over for my
But the crying on this cycle. Temp low 2 days in a row. So I imagine AF will be here soon. I'm so freaking frustrated especially since it looks like my LP is on the shorter side of normal this month. I'm pretty hesitant to take anything to help since I think the extra B6 delayed O this month. But maybe just the b-complex will be ok? There is a girl on my other thread whose temp was low for 2 days like mine and then went up and she got a BFP but I highly doubt that will happen for me


----------



## campn

Green- Congrats!! Woohoo!! Pictures!? ;) 

Flu- I'm glad you told work that. Way to stand up for yourself hun, I have noticed that many nurses get so overworked and it's pretty unfair. 

Jez- Ooooh yeah, well ain't you a rich bi***! My DH's sweet grandma is like 90 and that's what she calls herself anytime she pays for our lunch or something. It's so hard not to buy everything on Amazon with prime and the add-on items! 

Sorry about the temp dive kitty and Tex. What the heck!? Tell those linings not to shed and stay put! 

I took another picture of the nursery today with the sun all out and bright! Jez, we will do the striping in a couple of weeks since my FIL will be traveling and he's our professional painter :p also he has a laser level and those are so helpful when you're doing the stripes; you don't need to draw lines yourself or anything!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JLM73

*MRSGG*:happydance: WOOHOO!!!! on the house and shopping!!!
Annnnd Lady- me thinks you typed- you are having O type Cramps pains which you DID for your BFPs :shrug: that would make you IN not out mama!!!:hugs:

Not sure if I O'd from both ovs, but that IS the order I placed with the higher ups :haha: Not to mention I did the max dose of Soy all 5 days, so it would give me the best poss of multi eggs:thumbup:

I am gonna hump it out later today and tomoro, but cerv is lower, med text, and barely open:( Hope yesterday's :spermy: squeezed thru before the gate started )closing! My temp went up more today, but like .27, not like the .47 jump on cd8...
Just hoping I didn't miss the eggy(s) over his inconvenient guest and ghost mode all night Saturday grrr

*Kit* I think that big dip may be your O dip!:shock: Your temp should rebound tomoro if so ! :dance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Trying to catch up!

Wookie- so sorry about AF showing!

Flu- I'm so glad you told work that. You need a break. It seems like you're working 24/7!

Shae- no dips in my temps. The one this higher is just random I think. I woke up super hot that day. 

Texas- sorry about the low temp. I hope you become like that other lady! A suprise bfp would be amazing!

Campn- I love it even more in the day time. So pretty. 

Afm- to answer some questions- if I test early it won't be until Saturday at 13dpo which isn't really early lol 
As far as the cramping the other day it was a pulled muscle I think. Feels much better today. No twinges or cramping or anything else to say my bfp is coming :/ oh well. 

I'll post a couple pics of the house soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Mother trucker. Typed a response and the page reloaded :growlmad: will hop on my pc later and do this properly.

For now, CONGRATS GREEN!


----------



## kittykat7210

I hope so, we BD'd yesterday which would be great timing!! I REALLY hope i get a rise tomorrow :D


----------



## Flueky88

Texas sorry about temp below cover line again. Are you having symptoms like AF will be coming?

Campn oh I have definitely learned to stand up for muself. I'm paid per visit and 30 visits equal 40 hours. I would work daytime in case I was low at night so I would struggle to meet productivity. I really could care less this week though. I'm a firm believer that I can't take care of others if I don't take care of myself. Enough about me. It's awesome that FIL is going to do the stripes :)

J hmm, I'm curious to see if you get CH tomorrow. I still can't get over how early it seems soy bumped up O.

Greenie, I'm thinking I'll test Saturday too. I'll be late then but want DH with me when I test. Oh I can't wait to see the house :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

The deck (which we will be making not red lol)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

Master bedroom with deck access and the part of te living room with I've rock fireplace.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kittykat7210

lovely big deck, and that's an beautiful fireplace!! i would kill for one like that!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Walk in closet and master bath (except countertops have already been changed to granite)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Flueky88

It's beautiful Greenie :)


----------



## campn

Lovely pics Green! I love the deck and the view! Looks like it'll be peaceful and quiet!!


----------



## Breeaa

Love the house green! The deck looks amazing. I'm jealous of the closet! So excited for you! 

Well I got back from my ally and passed glucose test! This is the first time I've passed the one hour. I had gestational diabetes last time so I thought I've have it again. My dr finally asked my birth plans because our hospital doesn't do vbacs. I told him my plans to switch to a midwife and it didn't go as bad as I thought it would. He said he'd prefer me with an Ob but said its my decision in the end. It was super awkward because you could tell he was trying to convince me otherwise without being pushy. Lol only 1 or 2 more appts with him thankfully.


----------



## campn

Bree- Wow I'm surprised you even told him! I would have just stopped going :p I'm glad you're switching to something you're more comfortable with!


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, trying to catch up& update from my phone, laptop's power cable is broken uuuhhhh!

Shae- thanks for the prayer & explaining how it works! I hope you find just as much great support when you start ttc, as that which you are sharing with us right now. X

J- yay hope that timing was good! We'll see on Wednesday what our embie quality is, but if it's good we're definitely only putting back 1.

Kitty - I think your O might be today. Fx! I personally hope we don't have twins because of our financial situation. My sister has 9 month old twins and they have really opened up my eyes... I would have to stop working and we can't afford that. So if we happen to get twins I guess we will hopefully scrape by but I will never TRY for twins. I would like to give my kids a good education & medical care etc and we are just not rich at all; so yeah, mostly for financial reasons.

Green- omw that house is GORGEOUS! So happy for you!! And the view from the deck.... swoon. Amazing how things can turn around!!

Green & flueks I can't wait to see your tests on Saturday :)

Conversely, boo for AF wookie and texas. Tex- maybe take b6 after O and b complex before? It should help you form more progesterone if I understand that correctly.

Breea- congrats on passing the gd test :)

Afm- going in for embryo transfer on Wednesday. This morning all 3 were still properly dividing. ... and lo and behold one of my other egg cells also got fertilized and by this morning had started to divide. It's clearly a very slow grower but I feel better with 4/9 fertilized than 3/9. 
I want to ask the dr a lot of questions on Wednesday too.. eg what did they mean with my eggs were "abnormal"...?


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so excited for your eggs fern, honestly, I've got everything crossed for you, and i cant wait to hear your updates!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- I'm sooooo happy for you and your FOUR thriving embies!! Hurry up Wednesday!

Bre- yay for passing. That's such amazing amazing news. I'm terrified of GD. Even though I eat pretty heathy and especially if I need to like pregnancy I can cut anything out. But I'm overweight so that automatically puts me at a higher risk. 

Thank you all for the house love. It's definitely needs a little work but it's going to be the perfect 1st home for us. Tentative close date would be end of June. 

So I have a question for all you ladies, or maybe advice. My job is pretty stressful (sales) and I knew that going in. Plus it takes time to actually make money but I'm getting really frustrated. It's not the money, but the lack of success I'm seeing. I've tried to reach out to my boss with not much in return. DH makes good money and basically takes care of us, but he's construction and usually works year around but always the possibility he won't. So I can't be a stay at home mom. I like my job, flexibility, potentially huge pay, better maternity leave than the state has. 
What would you guys do? Stay here and tough it out? See what else is out there? Or start a whole new career? I have a bachelors degree and I don't feel like I'm using it.


----------



## claireybell

Woohoooo!!! MrsG im so happy for you guys, you hot that house YAY!! :hugs: i love the deck view & that long bathroom is just awesome! Not jealous lol! Just need that bfp this month & perfection hehee! Are you having any pains or back ache? 

J, wow so you def ov'd yesterday!! I hope man juice swimmers made it through :thumbup: cant believe Soy made you ovulate this much sooner this cycle! 

Fern, most excellent about the 4th embryo today!! So excited for Weds for you :hugs: 

I have to say im not your typical 'girly pink' kinda gal but i love that one shade pastel pink you have there Camps! Its really makes the white Cot stand out loads! I do however, love a bit of bright cerise pink nail varnish though & all that chat about Lipstick the other day, i ordered a nice neutral brown shade one today, Satin finish, first time in years!! :) 

Kitty, on your chart that def looks like an ovulation dip today :thumbup: esp with your cm watery! Fx'd for you hun


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about the temp dip Texas :( your still in hun until period shows.. Big hugs! I hope you get that temp rise like your friend had aswell :hugs: 

Flueks, it could well be implanting cramps ;) how else do you feel otherwise? Make sure you get that break at work, you healthcare people work such long hrs, such respect as i know i couldnt do it X

Glad you passed the glucose test Breea :)

Hugs Wookie, sorry af got you


----------



## pacificlove

Lovely pics Green! Congrats on getting it! End of June isn't that far away! 
As for the job, if you can find something similar that will give you excellent mat leave that quickly (since you are getting that bfp!) I would switch, otherwise I would stick it out for the next 6 months. That's what I would do... I stuck out my job in AB knowing we would be moving soon, i knew that I would not find anything else among all the lay offs that were happening at that time.

Loving the pink nursery although pink isn't my colour. :) but the white furniture makes all the difference, you have excellent taste :)

Sorry I have been MIA, hubby is still home. We went to the big island for some shopping yesterday and now he's building me some raised garden beds!! Hubby is so useful, in the meantime I am making us lunch.


----------



## claireybell

Raised Garden beds? .. For planting/planters flowers or actual sun beds in the garden? Lol

Ooh making anything nice for Lunch? I love asking people what they had for lunch/dinner, gives me ideas ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, hard to say. I think doing so that makes you happy is important. It may be good ideal to wait until you have baby to leave as getting paid maternity leave can take a year of employment.

Brea yay for passing glucose test :)

CB my boobs have been hurting. I'm not a starving pig like I normally am before AF. Yes, sometimes management thinks we are machines who can just go but we are people too.


----------



## claireybell

All good signs Flueky! Everything is crossed theres a lil bean wedging itself in right now lovely!

MrsG maybe hold off until baby would be born to make sure you get some Mat pay then look for new job once on Mat leave perhaps? I debated doing this before i fell pg then thought alot of companies like you there 6months-1yr before Mat pay qualifies.. But honestly its completely upto you hun, if hubby can support you both & its less stressful.. Its weighing out the Pros - Cons :hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

Fern! That's so exciting! Yay for the 4th little embryo!! Wednesday is so close and I'm so excited for you. I hope for more good news soon! 

Campn, I didn't want to tell him but he doesn't do Vbacs and when we were going over my past births he spotted that this would be my second Vbac and that when he asked my plans. I'm sure if I hadn't told him he would've set a csection date right there!

Luckily my midwife is letting me come sooner for no extra cost so today was my last appt with him. In other news, I was walking around Walmart today and felt myself leaking. Went to the bathroom with soaking wet undies... I'm pretty sure it was discharge but it was a bit scary. 

J, your temps look nice and high! Definitely Oed. Come on sticky baby!

Flueky, I hope you get a bfp when you test! Your temps look good to me, some dips are normal.


----------



## claireybell

Breea did you have anymore leakage since? I know its weird but it was pee trickling out? Lol! Only reason i say this is because i have this at the moment, esp after using the bathroom, think im finished, like i even tilt forward & really empty, get up walk away & 5 minutes later im wet.. Could be cm mixed aswell, im sure if it were any other fluids you may notice a smell perhaps?

Your last vbac was it successful? I dont see why they'd rather give you a csection after a successful one? 

I have my consultant midwife apt next Tuesday to book my elective csection! If i go into labour beforehand il see how things develop but if any intervention is needed, csection :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Green- I would start looking for something better and see what happens??


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Breea did you have anymore leakage since? I know its weird but it was pee trickling out? Lol! Only reason i say this is because i have this at the moment, esp after using the bathroom, think im finished, like i even tilt forward & really empty, get up walk away & 5 minutes later im wet.. Could be cm mixed aswell, im sure if it were any other fluids you may notice a smell perhaps?
> 
> Your last vbac was it successful? I dont see why they'd rather give you a csection after a successful one?
> 
> I have my consultant midwife apt next Tuesday to book my elective csection! If i go into labour beforehand il see how things develop but if any intervention is needed, csection :thumbup:

I thought pee but I have the same issue and it was a different sensation. I could feel it coming from my lady bits. Lol I've been leaking pee after peeing for weeks. :haha:

Yes my Vbac was successful without complications but it was a different hospital. My current OBs hospital doesn't allow them and my old dr didn't want to take me as a patient because they were short staffed. I wanted a midwife anyway so it wasn't a loss. I'm still kind of disappointed it will be in a birth center rather than at home but I love my midwife. She just can't do vbacs at home because her malpractice insurance doesn't allow it. :shrug:


----------



## Jezika

Tex - I feel like it would be really odd for your LP to be so short this time around when last cycle it was, what, 14 days? It shouldn't vary by more than a couple of days if I remember correctly. As for implantation dip, I agree it's absolutely possible. Here's another chart I found with a similar pattern.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-05-16 at 8.37.46 PM.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jezika

Mrs Green - yay for pics! It's a lovely house and I absolutely love the view from the deck. It'll be fun to do a couple of renos to really make it your own an' all. And for what it's worth, the early symptoms of both my BFPs were totally different. As for your work, I can kind of relate, because I used to work in sales. Part of me liked it, but part of me hated it. I liked building relationships with clients but abhorred the actual selling parts. I also didn't like the pressure, even though there was definitely a lot of money to be made, and I wasn't highly motivated like some of my coworkers. I probably would never have left that field if I hadn't made unrelated plans to emigrate to Canada and subsequently failed to land a job at the Canadian branch. Then I kind of had an excuse to finally pursue my bachelors degree, which turned into postgrad, and now I feel like I'm finally on track to doing what I want. So I may be a biased, but I definitely would encourage you to pursue something different if that's what you want, or at least don't let any thoughts of it being "too late" hold you back (if you even have such thoughts). However, as others have said, it might be worth holding out a little longer for maternity pay in your present job, as it really does sound like your BFP won't take too long. And after taking mat leave, you can see how you and DH both think and feel about your work options. You might feel differently then too.

Breea - So glad the tests came back fine. What a relief. And defo good work on the assertiveness. I'd probably be too scared to even mention I wanted a vbacs.

Kitty - I agree it looks like O dip. FX!

PL - I think I prefer the type of raised garden bed that you can sleep on. Sounds wonderful.

Oh man, I forgot what else I was going to say. I have a headache, feel sick and have to get up super early tomorrow so I'm gonna bow out. Blaaarrghhhh.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks! Your chart looks so promising!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- I can't believe you're waiting until Saturday to test! Lol your chart does look good!!

Jez- you're so sweet. Not only for the advice you gave me, but pulling that chart for Texas. What did you end up doing instead or work? Or that you're studying?


----------



## TexasRider

Jez- thanks for the chart... It definitely gives me some hope. i haven't started AF yet either so that's something too. My LP has been around 14 days since February so even though I had some crazy spotting last cycle my temp didn't dip way down till 14dpo. So who knows what's going on but as long as she doesn't show I still have a chance.


----------



## kittykat7210

Fleuks I'm rubbish at reading charts but that does look pretty promising to me!!

Raised beds sound lovely! I wish I could garden but I'm so rubbish at it! I can barely keep my lucky cactus alive XD


I was hoping for a much bigger rise... Is this enough?? Would I have crosshairs if it was enough? (Sorry I'm so rubbish at this!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, raised garden beds for planting stuff. Garden furniture is in our future. Our last place in AB had so many gnads, horseflies and mosquitoes we never ventured outside unless it was to built something or chores and covered in mosquito spray. Besides a few plastic chairs around the fire pit it wasn't worth it.
Anyway, I have the next couple of days to fill one of the garden beds with dirt and transplant some tomatoes, kale, broccoli and an odd addition hubby wanted: cantaloup. The other garden bed is for potatoes this year.

Also, healing up my hand now. See pix attached. Some of my chickens are so sweet while in the nest box, I can reach under them, move them around and grab the eggs from under them and pet them. One of my chickens will fly at you if you try (I don't anymore, just come back later) and apparently I also have a nasty biter when I reach in just beside her! Yeah, that's a bit of skin missing and a forming bruise.
Whoever is still using the word chicken as an insult has never been around real chickens.

Anyway that was my weekend with hubby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160516_213629.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shaescott

Kitty- that's definitely a big enough rise! I think .3 to .4 is the minimum. As long as it stays up of course. The big dip then big rise seems to be promising signs of ovulation. I believe you're supposed to dip a bit on O day before your rise the next day.


----------



## claireybell

kittykat7210 said:


> Fleuks I'm rubbish at reading charts but that does look pretty promising to me!!
> 
> Raised beds sound lovely! I wish I could garden but I'm so rubbish at it! I can barely keep my lucky cactus alive XD
> 
> 
> I was hoping for a much bigger rise... Is this enough?? Would I have crosshairs if it was enough? (Sorry I'm so rubbish at this!!)

You get crosshairs Kitty after 3 days of higher temps so on 4dpo you will get them. Thats an awesome temp spike up & it'll get higher tomorrow i bet eeee :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

My temp dipped right down on my ov day & the spiked right back up & kept going up ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, eh, I figure if I'm not I'll have my answer. DH would be upset me testing without him anyways. So I wait for weekends.

Texas anxious to see how your temp fares today.

Kitty I would tentatively say you are 1 dpo. You need at least 3 days of higher temps for CH so you should get them later.

AFM, I couldn't get a good night's sleep. I crawled into bed at 10 then got a call at 11. I didn't get home til 1. So I'm not sure if temp is accurate or not. Mt breasts are really achy this morning. I don't out much into symptom spotting though as I've been disappointed before. I think I'm going to wear a pad today as im cramling too.Well time to start a new day. Have a good day ladies :)


----------



## wookie130

Fern- Yay for your little embryos! And even though the 4th is kind of a slow-goer, I agree that 4/9 is better than 3/9. A very good friend of mine lost all of hers but 2, and they were both transferred together, and the "embryos" are now 21 month-old boy/girl twins, and are also the siblings to a third baby, who is 4 or 5 months old now (she was an unexpected bfp). IVF is simply a miraculous process... I have hope for you! :happydance: Keep going, little embryos!!! Good luck tomorrow!

Green- I'm LOVING your house! That deck!!! And the bathroom and walk-in closet! And I love how you can stumble out of bed in the morning, and watch the sun rise out your deck! Or, you can leave the outdoor bedroom door kind of open, and let a nice breeze in there...very conducive to baby-making, I'd say. Sunrises and sunsets from your bedroom? Too many drinks on the deck? Then you can "conveniently" wander into the bedroom afterwards. See? It totally works! As far as your job goes, perhaps just give it some more time, and wait for a moment of clarity. If you give it a bit more time with your current situation, perhaps waiting it out will help you make a better decision.


----------



## TexasRider

Sooo my temp is back up today above cover but I'm not sure it's super accurate. My daughter woke up off and on from 2:30-4:00 so I had some disrupted sleep going on and only had like 2 hours of solid sleep. Not getting excited yet. If my temp doesn't drop below cover by Thursday then I will test on Friday... So nothing to do but to wait. 

We close on our home improvement loan today and hope we can get the foundation fixed by the first of June then we can fix the rest of the house over my summer vacation... At least that's the plan lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

It sounds like none of us slept good! I was tossing and turning all night. I didn't even bother to temp as I woke up super hot and knew it'd be high but not sure how accurate. 

Tex- your temp looks good! Hope it goes up more tomorrow at stays above cover!


----------



## claireybell

Im gonna jump in too, i Slept crap aswell, Riley was awake at 3:30 & then 4, stirring crying, in our bed the fell asleep he was snoring LOUDLY! Zzzzzz is how i feel today! 

Woop Texas you have a temp rise even if its after poopy sleep.. Fx it stays up tomorrow aswell :)


----------



## claireybell

ooh any of you girls remember Tesh from ttc/tww thread months ago who had her bfp on Soy, shes in labour at the moment, just updated a thread in the third tri! 5cm dilated or poss more as this was few hrs ago..!


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies those are some fantastic temp rises, sorry about the lack of sleep last night.
Hope you can squeeze in a nap today?


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> ooh any of you girls remember Tesh from ttc/tww thread months ago who had her bfp on Soy, shes in labour at the moment, just updated a thread in the third tri! 5cm dilated or poss more as this was few hrs ago..!


I remember her! I've been following her! Can't believe she's in labor already!! Wow!


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I was happy with my rise but I'm afraid it's artificial since I had crap sleep...idk lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'll join the zombie crew.. Ella is not well so was up every hour from 12 til 4am. Nat came thundering into the room at 7am and DH wasn't for getting up, he was just luxuriously stretching and saying how he was struggling to wake up because he slept so well :bat: 'how did you sleep, babe?' 'Up every hour. Have had two hours. Get the f*** up and take him away' :haha: He left me to sleep til 10.30am.

I know little about charts but it looks like there might be a few hopeful looking ones floating around here... &#128522;


----------



## kittykat7210

sorry about lack of sleep ladies! but good news, I picked up my new car today!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay kitty! What kind did you get?


----------



## kittykat7210

Its a Kia Rio SR7 :D 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsxjgl4yuv.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpshz7aszqn.jpg


----------



## shaescott

Whoaaaa kitty that's a nice looking car!


----------



## Breeaa

Wow! Looks like last might was a rough night for a lot of us. I was miserable!! 

Today is DD's bday. It's kind of got me down. Time is flying and one day she'll be an adult. 

Kitty! That car is so cute! We used to have a Kia Rio and it was a beast of a car. It had almost 180,000 miles and was still going before we got rid of it! 

Fern! Where are you? Any news today?


----------



## JLM73

*greeeinie* your house is gorg!!!!
I loovvvveee back decks!! Chimneas on them ar the best, can even use cannela ones!

Just met some dude at walmart who has decided i am the best thing sinced slicd bread lol, followed me around THREE aisles befor he gogt my # :roll:
I'm still on metting donor mode .....3 hrs lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- such a cute cat!! 

J- you're one how tamale! Lol


----------



## campn

Kitty- Super adorable! I love it!!

J- Hahaha I would have ran away and thought "stalker, stalker!" While I threw cans of beans at him :D 

Been a few crazy days here so I'm not too caught up on the thread, but I'm still working on some immigration paperwork for my parents, and fighting ants in our yard that find ways to get inside the house every year. I think I'm just gonna call pest control cause that's a fight I'm bound to lose.


----------



## pacificlove

Cute car kitty! Congrats! :) We need to downsize one of our cars. No reason to have 2 big trucks here.

J, too funny but I am with campn and probably would have thrown some canned corn at some point. :rofl:
Was he good looking? ;)

Campn, what kind of ants? Carpenter ants definitely call the exterminator! We've had some tiny sugar ants come in this spring and a few drops of raid ant killer got rid of them. Now I am just left to get rid of a few nests of fire ants in the garden

As for me, I lost my breakfast over the deck railing again when I was getting our garbage ready for the curb pick up. Another thing for hubby to do in the future.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, toooootally jealous of your fireplace! The house is beautiful.

PL, dang girl, that is quite a battle wound! The puncture/bruises are the worst...never had them from live stock but I've been bitten by a dog or two and they do that crap. it hurts.

J, what's update with donor?

I'm joining you all in the crap sleep boat. Des is going on 3 weeks of waking up every night, usually twice...last night it was 3 times. i'm seriously considering dosing him with benedryl. I'm afraid he's getting into the habit of waking up now.

OK, as for me.................

I can finally divulge a little, but mind you, this is seriously just the very tip of this shite ice burg. In a nut shell, my brother was charged with production of CP (use your head ladies, definitely not going to write the actual charge on a child friendly website...but hopefully you get it). He, allegedly, was coercing girls online to do naughty things on webcam, and he recorded it on his end. I think he was pretending (via chat) to be a young girl as well.

how disgusting and despicable is that?! there's so much more, it's so much worse...but he's basically dead to me. it's really put a damper on the family situation as he's awaiting sentencing at my folk's place, so I can't go there for a visit until he's in prison. he's certainly not allowed around my kid, and I won't be in the same house as him.

Anyway it's really messing with my head and making me question having another kid...it freaks me out that child predators could be anyone, ya know? I'm trying to not let it affect me in that way...but seriously...i'm having doubts, even though i'm totally longing for that second child. growl.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, read your post on your career...it's a tough one. personally, i'd seek out something else, if you're not happy where you are...maybe something that is more catered towards what you went to school for. Definitely change things if they aren't working for you. At the very least, it doesn't hurt to look around and see who else is hiring.


----------



## TexasRider

Holy heck gigs that's brutal. No wonder it sent you for a tailspin. And I though having my aunt murdered in cold blood by her own grandson was bad... This is so way worse. I don't blame you for not going to your parents house either... Around here if such charges were pressed their bond would be so high it would be unlikely they would actually get out of jail. So I can understand why you're ready for it to be over. My cousins trial was supposed to be in June but his mother fired his lawyer and hired a new one so now the process starts over again. Like you I am just waiting for sentencing to be done so you can move on so to speak. Our town is so small that everyone knows what happened and so anytime it's in the news you basically have to answer more questions and stares and whispers etc. It sucks big time and I hope for your sake that it is over fast. Big huge hugs lady. You deserve them.


----------



## kittykat7210

holy crap gigs, Dont let that scum bag (no offence) take away your second child. theres always every chance that these people ( if they can be called that) could get to your child, but theres a chance that we could all be murdered in our beds, you cant let fear rule your life honey. 

Im so sorry this is happening to you, and i hope its all over quickly and painlessly for you and your family so you can all start to move on xx


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh my god gigs my heart goes out to you and your family. I second kitty don't let him take away your second child.. He's really not worth it and unfortunately we don't get to choose our families. Your poor parents I cannot imagine what you are all going through.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- first of all I'm so sorry you're going through this crap. I can't even imagine. But I think the way you're handing it and so worried about DS and the thought of a second tells me you're an amazing mom. Unfortunately the world we live in is a terrible place sometimes but with a mom like you to protect them des and any other babies you may have will be so lucky and protected. 
second, anytime you need to talk feel free. Sometimes the day to day life is exhausting and you need to vent and that doesn't include all the other bullshit you're dealing with.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm so so so sorry hun, I can't even imagine what you and your entire family must be going through right now. Sadly sometimes even people we love do the stupidest things and screw up their entire lives and ours. I second keeping him away from your kid, not saying he's hurt him but it just goes to show how just about anyone can do so much damage. My mom's brother used to touch me around my chest area when I was a kid and only when I got older that I understood, I almost blocked it out and I couldn't tell anyone but my sisters what happened. I saw him at my sisters wedding and he was coming too too close to me and my sisters on the dance floor and we literally punched him *by accident* 

Please don't let this make you rethink your decision to grow your precious family, once he's been in jail for a while you will feel better. Just gotta keep our eyes on our kiddos as much as we can, but in the end we can't protect them from everything sadly.


----------



## JLM73

*Camp* Love the photo change to a drawing!

*Gigs* You rock the free world! Each person. family or not makes their own choices ....sorry his were so sh*tty.
I agree - don't let it hinder your wants and needs to be a new mom again.
Hopefully the punishment will fit the crime, and he will learn a lesson, altho I'm sure a hard one!
Miss u LOVE you hun!!!!
Muah!!<3


AFM one more meet today with donor- cervix is harder and nearly if not def, CLOSED lol.
May have missed the window - totally not expecting to need :sex: on cd 7:shock:
but will see.3dpo and I got crosshairs:shrug: so wheee up up and away!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, I'm so sorry this is happening to your family. You know that there are predators out there but you never expect to find them in your own family. My late grandmother's 1st husband sexually molested one of their daughters (one of my aunts, but idk which). He had a heart attack at the breakfast table when he was probably early 50s or late 40s. She remarried and new hubby was my mom's dad. But anyway, it's awful to learn that one of your family members committed sexual crimes against children. Sadly some people have seriously messed up brains. I actually learned a while back that there is a support group of people who are pedophiles who have never committed the crime and support each other in avoiding it and never ever acting on their thoughts. They have one person who acted on it once and has served their time and vowed to never do it again, but normally they don't let people into the group if they've acted on it. I read an article and listened to a audio interview regarding this. So it's possible to have those thoughts and not act on them. Sadly, most people with those thoughts don't try to avoid acting on it, and they hurt a lot of people. I'll pray for your family and that your brother gets the sentence he deserves as fast as possible.


----------



## Fern81

Gigs I'm just dumbstruck with what you're going through. I can see why you say it's one of the worst, if not THE worst, things in your life, ever. I'm glad your son was not harmed; you are such a strong champ of a woman and a mom! ! And I hope for your sake sentencing is over soon & satisfactory. Sending you a million hugs!! 

No news from my side just embryo transfer hopefully tomorrow (the embryo incubator wasn't opened today & dr still has to see if my lining is not too thick for transfer, I kinda over-responded to the estrogen ) but will update after my appt.

Sorry for not replying to anyone else; work is crazy busy & I'm dead tired. Love you all to bits. Wish I could tell my family and friends half of what I tell you girls. Xxxxx Wonder women all of you ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- I'm so anxious for your appointment I can't imagine how you feel. Is it early tomorrow morning? I want to know when to expect an amazing update lol


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you all for the responses. I'm so sorry that some of you have personal experiences that are relatable. Camp, so sorry for what happened to you. Unfortunately I can relate, but that's a story for another day. Shae, I think that sounds like a good support group. I believe the desire for that sort of stuff is a mental thing that can be helped/curbed, but acting on it definitely crosses a line, and unfortunately my brother stepped over that line, and ran pretty far past it...Tex, holy cow, that is terrible what happened in your family! Were you close to them? I can't even imagine...

J, how's your cp usually at this time? Taken any more opk's?


----------



## TexasRider

Yes we were close. It was my moms sister and she lived right next door to my mom. She watched my daughter for me sometimes and we always did things with her. Like shopping trips and what not. As a matter of fact not a week before her murder she sat with us all day at the children's hospital for support while my daughter was having her 3rd skull surgery.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs sorry for you are going through. I am just going to echo what the others have said. Don't let some a$$hole hinder YOUR plans for the future.
I did work with a lady who wouldn't leave anyone, not even her own mother, alone with her daughter. She had such trust issues that one child was hard enough for her. Now that her daughter is grown up she does regret that choice.
Unfortunately we now live in a world where we have to teach our children what others are allowed to do with them and where we have to put faith into those we think we know to do the right thing. 

Fern, very excited for you tomorrow!!


----------



## gigglebox

Jesus Tex, I'm so sorry for all of that. Did the son give a reason for it?

Ugh, I know, but man I'm going to have seeerious trust issues after all this...I need to entrol Des in part time daycare and I can't bring myself to even call them. I've been staring at the phone number for nearly two weeks....def need to call tomorrow to at least check them out....blah.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - I'm so sorry to hear just how serious the stuff you're going through is. No wonder it's knocked your trust when it happens so close to you, literally among the people you ought to be able to trust the most. I hope once some time passes you will see things a little differently so that you can enjoy having the second child that you so want. It's so hard when we feel so powerless over protecting the ones we love, and I guess that's the flip side all the good stuff. I know sometimes even when we try our very best we still can't avoid tragedy and bad luck, but I think for the most part these horrible things are the exception rather than the rule, thankfully. Stay strong, though don't be afraid of letting any emotions come and go as I'm sure they do <3


----------



## Jezika

Green - I'm studying clinical psychology in order to become a clinical psychologist. Very different from working in financial services! I was going to respond to something else you said now, but forgot... damn!

Tex - So sorry to hear about your aunt, too. I really cannot imagine going through something like that. Oh, and yay for temp going back up. I know you slept badly, but really I'd be shocked if your LP is suddenly so short. FX this means good things!

Kitty - Very nice choice of car! I also love seeing the very British-looking background. I miss it :)

PL - yikes, those chickens are definitely not chicken! I think it would take one pecking and I'd be too scared to ever collect eggs again. On my grandparents' farm a big rooster used to chase me and it was honestly one of the scariest thing I'd experienced as a child.

Flueks - Very promising chart indeed! And I still can't get over how hard you work, though maybe it's the on-call part that gets me. I think when you have a baby and take time off, it'll be an absolute breeze for you!

Fern - To echo all the others, I cannot wait to hear how tomorrow goes, seriously! Eeeee!

Campn - congrats on papaya! Ooh la la! And thinking of things that happened as a kid that I didm't realize were bad always freaks me out. I can't imagine what it would be like to realize my uncle did that and then to see him as an adult. Like, would I want to call him out on it? I'm sure most people can't/don't. I remember going on chat room soon after the internet started being widely available in homes (I think I was 12, so '97?) and there wasn't really awareness of predatory or unsavoury elements only. I remember some guy who was allegedly in his 20s always wanting to talk to me about sex, which I just thought was a nuisance, but nothing odd. So many things were said that I thought NOTHING of till years later. Yes, I think sex ed needs to incorporate a lot more topics these days, and maybe from a younger age, unfortunately.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Jez <3 Yes, they do...(come and go that is). Honestly, it's like I'm grieving a family member, in a way. The person I "knew" is gone...eh, it's hard to explain.

Hubs and I are discussing the whole ttc thing again. I just don't even know...it's hard with this whole not making money from eggs thing right now. We're thrown right back into the financial crap again. 

Sorry to be all mememe.

Who's testing next? I need some stick porn. I might have to stalk the tests forums again...


----------



## Jezika

Oh, I slept SOOO badly last night too, like the worst in a long time! And I properly fell asleep about half an hour before my alarm and had a really vivid dream in which I had gotten up three hours late, freaked out, gone to the washroom and noticed that construction workers could see me peeing through a huge hole in the ceiling from the person upstairs's bathroom, and I was so angry and upset that they didn't warn me.


----------



## TexasRider

It's a very long story. but basically he thought that his grandmother-my aunt (whom he lived with)was too controlling and didn't want him to be with his girlfriend. He got mad and moved out with said girlfriends family (he was only 16 at the time
Of the crime) and stopped taking his bipolar meds. 3 months later he kills her and they steal her car and money and start heading north presumably to Canada? Idk he hasn't talked to police since his lawyer advises against it and we may never actually know WHY he did it. We know that there is enough evidence to convict him though and he may eventually take a plea deal. His girlfriend is in jail too charged with the same charges but she says that she wasn't there at the time of the crime. They actually broke into
My mothers house prior to him going down there and took showers and ate and stuff before they left town... And she says she stayed at my moms house through all of it but I am not sure.


----------



## Jezika

Honestly, Gigs, I can only imagine. I'm sure in some ways it's worse than grieving a family member because not only is the brother you [thought you] knew gone, but you also have to reconcile who he actually is now and also have to potentially deal with him in the future. Again, I'm so sorry. I hope you have plenty of help and support around you.


----------



## shaescott

Tex- I'm so sorry about your aunt. The people of this world can be so cruel.


----------



## shaescott

Fern- agh I'm so excited for you!!! I'll pray that your uterus is nice and habitable.


----------



## campn

Jez- Oh geez those chat rooms I still remember them! They've opened my eyes to so much stuff that looking back I think was a mistake. My parents had no idea or much control over who I talked to or what we said, but I remember guys always wanting to talk about sex, but really does this ever really change or go away!? Just look at tinder! 

I've only let my sisters and the grandparents to watch DS. I can't ever bring myself to even look up a baby sitter. 

Did you ever reschedule your appointment??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- such a horrible thing I'm sooo sorry!!! I can't even imagine. Those are the types of stories I watch on dateline. So scary. Many hugs.


----------



## campn

Claire- When you wake up you'll see Tesh had her baby! So adorable and precious. 

It's weird cause it feels just like yesterday I was reading her posts and she seemed to have struggled getting pregnant but now she's holding a perfect little baby. I hope that's encouraging to some of us on here.


----------



## shaescott

Campn thanks for leading me to cute baby pics! I easily found Tesh's post (it was first in the list of 3rd trimester and you had the last comment). So precious!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg I'm having the worst case of poas addict right now. I have such an urge to test tomorrow but I know I'm my heart it'll be negative and then I'll be even more upset.


----------



## shaescott

Hm Green for some reason I thought you were like 11 dpo, maybe I'm thinking Flueks. Tomorrow you'll be 10 dpo right? It's possible to get a bfp but I'd wait until 12 dpo. But, who am I kidding? I'd probably test anyway just to feed my obsession!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, so sorry again. I hope he is brought to justice soon. He can't doge his sentence forever.

Green, :test: i don't want to jinx things....but i do want you to test :D


----------



## TexasRider

It's ok really. It's been over a year and a half ago now and we just want it over and behind us. It's hard to heal when it's in the newspaper every few weeks for whatever reason. 

I'm really hoping my temp goes up tmrw my boobs hurt so bad tonight when i took off my bra it was unreal


----------



## campn

Shae- Yay! Glad you got some baby pics love satisfied! Made me more excited about seeing mine in a few months. 

Green- You'll be 10 DPO tomorrow? If you can resist testing, 11 DPO will be more accurate. If tomorrow's comes negative even if you're pregnant cause it's early you'll just feel super down all day. If you test later at least it won't drag this wondering longer you know? But hey I shouldn't give advice regarding testing! 

Tex- Hope your temp goes back up! And uhh I don't even read the news anymore. The online world is depressing enough. Now that it's getting hot I'm expecting to read more news on babies being left behind in hot cars. Makes me sick in my stomach.


----------



## shaescott

Texas- I don't mean to pry, but did your cousin happen to have a religious first name and S last name and his girlfriend a first name starting with A?


----------



## Jezika

Campn, my scan is booked for Friday. I have been trying to be neutral about everything anyway, but today someone on my month thread found out they had an MMC and they'd also had the same kind of spotting as me recently, so now I'm really worried again. Argh, when does the stress end!? I'm told never...


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I think the stress gets worse. It just depends on what you decide to do with it and how we deal with it. As my mom says you will start from conception to First movement coming soon to stressing about your adult children being alive because you haven't heard from them in 48 hours. Welcome to being a parent?!

I keep reading now on when to expect first movements... Some mom's say as early as 14 weeks and as late as over 20, what?? I thought I felt flutters the other day but nothing since so am chalking it up to maybe some intestinal stuff... Idk


----------



## Fern81

Texas- just read your posts in more detail too.... holy moly I can't believe what you are going through!! Sometimes the world and the actions of people just make no sense. So sorry that you lost someone especially in that way. Sending you hugs & continued strength to keep making it through!!

Green- my appointment is only at 1pm RSA time... should still be morning for you lol. Will update. 

Thanks again everyone. Xxxx


----------



## shaescott

Fern I'm so excited for you! I wish you would try to use more than one of the embryos to give you a better chance, but it's not my choice of course. I'll be excitedly awaiting your reports!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern lots of sticky :dust:

Texas I'm so sorry to hear that. How terrible :(

Gigs, I think it would be worse than grieving his death. Like Jez said his old image is replaced with something else that isn't pleasant. :hugs: Oh and on a different note what happened to the restaurant wanting your eggs?

Campn I like how you accidently punched him. I don't understand how people can be so twisted with children.

I'm sorry to the rest, had a long day and I just decided to spend the evening with DH. My boobs this morning seem to be feeling better and my temp is going down so I'm thinking AF tomorrow. I vary on a 12 to 13 day LP.


----------



## shaescott

Ugh Flueks I'm sorry. I really thought you were pregnant this time. It's not over til AF arrives though. And you haven't had nearly as much of a drop as previous cycles. Then again, your rise wasn't as big either. Idk. I still think you're in until AF shows.


----------



## shaescott

Actually I take that back the rise was the same. Last cycle your pre-O temps were just lower and your post-O temps were higher. Not by much though. Your CH were pretty high this time and pretty low last time. You have paid FF, can you overlay this chart and last chart?


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Shae, oh I can however last cycle I came down with flu on 4dpo I believe. So my temps during LP were higher anyways. Yes my coverline was higher mainly from 2 temps. I thought about discarding them, but decided to just leave it be. I need to get it in my head the first sign is a missed period. I'm actually considering no bbt or opks next cycle just to get a break. Anyways gotta finish getting ready for work


----------



## TexasRider

Shae--- you are one good detective lady. Yes the story you discovered with C & A is indeed my aunts murder. It's one of those things you think will never happen to you and when it did I literally lost it. And then I had to pull myself together to be there for my mom and grandmother who lost a sister and a daughter. 

Afm- on the TTC front my temp went up again and this time it was good sleep so I know it's accurate. If I don't get the temp drop of death tomorrow I will test on Friday when AF is officially a no show. 

Fern- good luck today with your Ivf!

Fluek- not over till she's knocking at your door. I agree your coverline looks very high cause your temp spike was huge!!!


----------



## shaescott

I edited your charts for this cycle and last cycle and switched the cover lines to show what they would look like with the opposite cycle's cover line. I'll post them in just a minute.


----------



## shaescott

This is last cycle with new coverline


----------



## shaescott

This is current cycle with old coverline. 

See Flueks, the old cycle still dropped below new (higher) coverline, and the current cycle hasn't dropped below the old (lower) coverline


----------



## kittykat7210

Hi girls, a it worried my temps aren't high, might be an anovulatory cycle :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Shae I won't give up yet then :)


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty when I get my rise my second temp stay about the same or even lower.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks I think you have a great chance, your chart looks great!!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, maybe you just haven't ovulated yet this cycle. I'm no chart pro, but i'm not seeing a clear shift. 

Also, ladies who chart in the tww, i've seen charts all over the place and the woman is pregnant, so dont put too much stock in it as far as definitely being pregnant or not. The only way to know is to test! I'm really thinking one of you is going to get a bfp in the very near future...

Feeling extremely broody this morning. Kind of wanting to start ttc'ing this cycle instead of next. 

Oh fluek, we have two restaurants that buy our eggs. Unfortunately it's been raining for nearly 3 weeks and the dang ducks have all but stopped laying


----------



## campn

Jezika said:


> Campn, my scan is booked for Friday. I have been trying to be neutral about everything anyway, but today someone on my month thread found out they had an MMC and they'd also had the same kind of spotting as me recently, so now I'm really worried again. Argh, when does the stress end!? I'm told never...

That's the worst part about pregnancy groups, when you watch your other lady friends go through losses like that. I took it so hard and I was so down about it, but these things sadly happen a lot, but also so many more pregnancies still make it and have healthy babies so just think of that instead. I hope you've a wonderful scan! 

Flu- I'm really hoping this is it for you, AF should stay away!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- fx AF stays away and you get your bfp Saturday! 

Kitty- it could go either way. It could rise more tomorrow which does happen to women or it could not and you could ovulate late. I know how frustrating it is. All my cycles were anovulatory after my mc before I started clomid. Hang in there. 

Fern- I'm anxiously awaiting an update!


Also, very proud of myself. I did not test! Only a few more days.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, ducks are just too darn sensitive... My duck eggs keep getting stolen by the ravens which in turn stresses the ducks so they lay less.

Part of the run is now covered in bird netting but I am looking at costs for covering the entire run.

After I saw a Raven take off our of my chicken breeding pen I covered that too. Since then I have been getting eggs from them.


----------



## Fern81

OMW I had a very long post typed out and it just got deleted... will copy and paste a bit from what I posted on another thread.
So I'm PUPO with one grade BB expanded blastocyst (never thought I'd say that!) And we are freezing the remaining 2 together. Of the frozen ones: One is a blastocyst of lesser quality and one is an early blastocyst. So if this doesn't work then we will do FET with both the remaining ones at once. (The fourth embie is not usable.)

It was such a random experience! After all the talks with dr about only putting back 1 embie; today he says "Right so we're putting back two embryos".... Immediately I'm like "WOAAHHH this is NOT what we discussed!" So after a lot of hemming and hawing and to & fro with the embryologist, we decided to only transfer 1. This is the only time we will ever do IVF so DH and I both decided that we'd rather transfer one good embie and freeze at least 1 good one; instead of placing _both_ good ones today and then have no good ones left if this cycle fails.

The transfer was OK but right after my bladder started to spasm! (I tend to get bladder muscle spasms since after my last laparoscopy). I could only remain lying down for 10 minutes then I was in so much pain my husband had to help me get off the bed so I could urinate. I think it was a bit soon but uncontrollable bladder spasms also can't be good for the uterus, right. 

First beta in a week! 

Gigs - glad you're feeling broody. 

Flueks and Tex - I really wish you both would test tomorrow lol no pressure! And then you too Green the day after :)

And now I forgot everything else that I had typed out earlier. 

Hugs everyone!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay fern! I'm sooo happy for you. Are you going to test early or wait for the beta?


----------



## Fern81

IDK yet! 
I had a 10000 IU HCG trigger shot a week ago. The last time I had a 5000 IU trigger (October last year), I still had lines show up on a hpt at 14 days past the trigger (and wasn't pregnant) so my body clearly metabolizes it veeerrrryyyy slowly. Next week Wednesday I totally expect to still have residual HCG so if my beta comes back positive I won't believe it. Only if my levels rise with the second beta. So I was thinking of maybe getting 3 hpts and test on Wednesday (7dp5dt), Thursday and Friday and see if my lines get darker :/.


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so update.... I've got some super unusual for me cm. It literally looks like clear snot and had some
White mixed in too. This has never happened to me in my TWW ever...

Eta good luck fern I have everything crossed for you that this works for you and you get your baby!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay fern! All good news!

PL, check out deer netting. It's super cheap and may be enough to deter aerial predators, plus it's black and kind of hard to see so might not bug out the birds.

Tex, sounds promising!


----------



## campn

Fern- Sounds very good hun! I hope this is it :hugs:

Gigs- What CD are you!? I'm all for it! Go go go!!

Tex- Wow sounds different for sure! Different is always good. 

Pacific- I can't believe you're gonna be 15 weeks!!?? It's just crazy to think about it. Also I forgot to say they're just the regular house ant, but every year they find a tiny tiny crack in a window or baseboard and I end up with a ton inside the house. All the cleaning attempts I do on DAILY basis don't really work. I gotta fix the tiny hole they're coming through and I called pest control for a free inspection. PESTS stay out of this house! Dieeee!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- my mom had a bad and problem despite cleaning and spraying outside they kept coming in. She called her pest control they came and sprayed inside with a natural safe spray. So safe they sprayed it in the cabinets with dishes in there! Obviously all those we took our and washed but they said we didn't have to. It was so nice since we have animals we wanted somethings super safe.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- my mom had a bad and problem despite cleaning and spraying outside they kept coming in. She called her pest control they came and sprayed inside with a natural safe spray. So safe they sprayed it in the cabinets with dishes in there! Obviously all those we took our and washed but they said we didn't have to. It was so nice since we have animals we wanted somethings super safe.

Greenie my MIL said her pest control guy did and said the same thing too! Did it get rid of the ant problem? Also does it keep other bugs out? This is Florida so we get the occasional palmetto bug trapped inside sometimes. 

I swear I thought I'd never say this but ugh I miss Chicago, even though I've been bit by a huge spider once there and the entire back of my leg turned black and painful. Looking back, I probably should have seen the doctor :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I would be afraid my leg would fall off!! Haha. He's it totally worked. It was like 8 ish years ago? Ans still no ant problem. Before it was every year just not as bad as the year she called. I don't remember there being many other bugs but she had pest control come regularly, she lives in the country so lots and lots of bugs!


----------



## Breeaa

Fern!!! That's so exciting!!! Ahhhhh! I can't wait for your betas!! If do a happy dance right now but I've been ridiculously sore lately and is probably fall. Lol I am ridiculously excited for you. 

Texas, I don't want to give you false hope but when I got my bfp I had some the same discharge around 10-11 dpo. Fingers crossed! 

Gigs, sorry to hear about the cp thing. That's shocking and just hard to grasp. :(


----------



## pacificlove

Fern this is exciting! Fingers crossed for your sticky bean!! 

Gigs: I have looked at deer netting but because it's a bit thicker and not as flimsy as the bird stuff it's also quite a bit more expensive. We have lots of deer around here that are not shy (known to attack small dogs and even people) so that stuff is very popular. Our mild temperatures create a lot of gardeners that are wanting to keep the deer out ;)

Ugh, I hate spiders and we have big ones. Luckily for me the last one that showed up hubby was there for.
I can deal with ants, discovered a large black ant crew coming up the deck stairs last night so put out a couple of drops of pesticide. They were gone this morning. Just can't use that stuff where I know my chickens will dig.

Campn: I know "only" 14 weeks, feels like it's crawling. You are more then half way there! When did that happen?


----------



## shaescott

Aaagh Fern I'm so excited for you!


----------



## campn

Pacific- I really dislike spiders but cockroaches make me want to barf, I don't think you have much of those in Canada though!? 

Also I just made equal parts borax and sugar and made it into a paste and put it by the window where the ants are coming, there's an old bees nest there so that explains why there's ants, they love sugar! Hopefully my paste will kill them ASAP, they were all over it and I kept thinking "you guys ain't all that smart after all" :p pesticides always hurt my eyes for hours anytime I spray so I hate them.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I've decided I'm testing Friday. I'll be 12dpo and that will give me a solid answer. If its negative I most likely won't be pregnant. The chances or a negative at that point at slim. If It's positive then I can order betas. I'm like 95% sure I'm not. Last month I was only like 75%-80% sure I wasn't.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> So I've decided I'm testing Friday. I'll be 12dpo and that will give me a solid answer. If its negative I most likely won't be pregnant. The chances or a negative at that point at slim. If It's positive then I can order betas. I'm like 95% sure I'm not. Last month I was only like 75%-80% sure I wasn't.

12 DPO is perfect!!! Cycle of my BFP I was like 90% sure I wasn't pregnant, I don't know if you remember but that's all I ever said! "yeah this isn't the cycle" and J was like for goodness sake calm down :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol J is always pushing us to be positive! With my first loss I cried at 9dpo because I was so upset I wasn't pregnant again. But the one thing that seems to be common with me is twinges or cramps from like 6dpo and I've had a whole lot of nothing! Which is why I'm so sure.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, look how far along all you pregnant people are getting! Bre, congrats on "v day"! 

Campn, i'm only CD 8. I've been ov'ing about CD15-16 so i have a couple days to figure it out. I'm so torn.


----------



## TexasRider

Ive decided if my temp is still up tomorrow I will test. I hate to get my hopes up but I am really starting to hope. I've been trying since July and haven't had these symptoms since trying. The weird cm is new the nipple sensitivity is still there and I feel like my boobs are aching. Also I have been a little lightheaded this afternoon and that is unlike me as well: It may all be in my head at this point but I am crossing everything and hoping this is it!!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, no cockroaches here as far as I know. They probably don't like our mild temperatures. Although we also do have rainforests here on the coast.

Mrs G, i say test! Honestly the month I got my bfp i was sure nothing could have happened due to an incident at home at put me on antibiotics for a week.

For those of us that are struggling with taking in enough water or are getting tired of always the same boring water: I have rediscovered fruit flavored water. Add fruit (raspberry, strawberry, Apple, or even cucumber for example) to your favorite water bottle fill with water and let rest for a few hours in the fridge or freezer! Voilà!! Flavored water, bonus of eating fruits at the end. 
If you do fresh slices of citrus fruit, shacke the bottle hard and drink right away. The white stuff from the peel will make the water bitter after a few hours. Or: peel them and use the chunks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas so glad you're testing tomorrow! I hope your temp stays up!


Where is everyone?!


----------



## TexasRider

I'm only testing IF my temp doesn't plummet like it usally does on day 14... I picked up some dollar tree cheapies today. They should pick up a BFP on 14dpo so I think I will be ok. I'm nervous to test though... Usually I'm thinking I'm out by now but this months chart has me kind hopeful!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I've got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Pacific naturally flavored water sounds tasty. I like water itself, but sometimes I crave a little flavor :) 

Greenie I don't blame you guys washing the dishes. I really hope you get your bfp Friday :)

Texas your chart looks good. I've got FX for you.

Campn, cockroach especially are major yucky. If I go in a "roach home" I tend to get in and get out asap. I chart in my car and look forward to showering. 

AFM, no AF or spotting. Intermittent breast tenderness. Some good news, if AF does not show I'm testing Friday. I won "the lottery" at work a.k.a. my name was drawn to work this weekend. So DH is taking Friday off with me since I'm working Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I'm sorry they aren't laying. Well I hope they start up again soon dear. You guys can always have fun with no pullout but not do opks ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I have everything crossed that it'll stay up or even go a little higher lol 

Flu- you lucky lady on winning the lottery! What's a normal lp for you?


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie if only I could win the real lottery :rofl: in all honesty all the money would probably ruin your life. Money corrupts most people in my opinion. LP is normally 12, starting AF on "13dpo" I had one cycle where I started on "14dpo" though. Now we both need to get bfps Friday :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg ladies, you're killing me! Don't y'all know i'm living vicariously through you? And you want to WAIT until FRIDAY?! I'm really hoping one of you caves tomorrow....

I'm pretty sure I want to ride aboard the ttc bus again this cycle, but now hubs is like "money blah blah wouldn't be responsible blah" :( damn money. I'm back to getting rich quick schemes....thinking of doing a wine and design style art thing but travel and do it in people's homes. The start up cost though....blah.


----------



## campn

Flu- Just thinking of a roach home makes my stomach turn. Have you ever watched the tv show infested!??? Your life may never be the same! I'm so sorry you're working the weekend boo! That's one lottery I wouldn't want to win. Also I agree, maybe win just enough to pay off any debt though?? :p

Gigs- Hun don't fall for his little money lecture. Honestly money problems may not change anytime soon you know? We've always dealt with money problems even now that DH is making almost double what he made 6 years ago but still, life is expensive. Go for it! When DH would bring up the money thing I just pointed out that he isn't winning the lottery anytime soon and I'm getting older. Also you can claim all your medical bills and a new family member on your taxes so it's not too bad!


----------



## gigglebox

That's all true...i'm nearly 30 and i wanted to be done with kids by now. 

We'll see...again, stress may make the choice for me.

You can claim medical expenses on taxes?! I need to look into that...wish i had known that last year when i got my appendix out!


----------



## pacificlove

Well gigs, 9 months is a long time to save up for a baby ;)
Plus there are always hand me downs. If you aren't indulging into everything babies could ever need they don't get THAT expensive until they start eating real food or need child care. ;) 
One of my friends actually managed to "potty train" her babies and rarely depended on diapers during the day.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so excited for you ladies testing!! Honestly I love watching line pictures come up!! 

I'm so glad we don't get too many awful bugs here!!! I'm petrified of wasps and they are tame compared to most elsewhere!! My mum is cruel, she used to tip boiling water into the ants nests if we ever got ants on our patio... it worked but it was hardly humane XD

Gigs, if everyone waiting until they were financially ready, we'd all be going through menopause by the time we started!! Children cost a lot, but you make it work, we can't really afford a child, but neither of us wanted to wait! And we are in a much better financial position than we were when we first started trying!!

Afm, I got my crosshairs this morning XD I'm officially 3dpo!!


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls, sorry ive been awol lol, been busy at work & passed out early the other night & we went out last night for a TGI's mmmm then to the Casino hehe! felt very 'out of place' at 11pm with an ice water with a straw & stirrer looking like a vodka & a big baby bump gambling with SO pahahaa i did get some looks.. :-/ never won though! Riley stayed at his Uncles last night & i suprisingly slept really well :)

Ive only briefly perused through as sooo many pages to read up.. 

OMG!! Gigs.. Im so shocked & sorry about the CP! No wonder you've been all up in the air with everything emotionally, big big hugs! Please dont let it put you off wanting another bambino, you & hubs are no doubt excellent parents xxx

Ahhh Flueks, MrsG, Tex im sooo eager to see some tests!! Why are you so strong willed to wait until the wknd hahaa!!! Good for you :thumbup: 

Yay for crosshairs Kitty! 

Campn, just seen pics of Tesh' baby boy.. Adooooorable <3 i want my due date already hehe!


----------



## Flueky88

CB awww, I hope you had a good time thiugh. I've only been to a casino once. I actually won my money back and decided to quit after that. They allowed smoking in there so I don't care to go back. 

Kitty, omg I'm terrified of wasps. Those are the ones that always sting me and I'm allergic. I act those people on maury that are petrified of aluminum foil. I have to carry an epipien but I've never had to use it. I swell like crazy and it spreads. Awesome on the CHS today :)

Campn I think if I did watch it, I'd never do home health again. My work bag doesn't come in the house. I strip as soon as I get in the door and it goes in laundry basket in garage. I go into some lovely homes too thiugh, so it's not all bad. I feel sorry for some people how they live but I've met a couple that don't care about how bad it is. Yes winning enough to pay off debts would be good.

AFM ladies, I finally decided to discard those two temps as I think something was off those nights. My luteal phase temps look much better as Shae demonstrated yesterday. No spotting or AF yet. FX she doesn't show.


----------



## shaescott

Lol CB I would've worn a sign that said "it's water, calm down"


----------



## shaescott

Flueks! Looking at your previous chart, you seem to have big drops start a day or two before AF! It's looking really good for you!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Shae, I'm cautiously optimistic. If I'm wrong, oh well, I get to drown my sorrows tomorrow in a pitcher of margarita between DH and myself.


----------



## TexasRider

No test for me... Temp drop of doom today... AF should show tomorrow.... I was getting so hopeful too....


----------



## wookie130

Flu- Fxing for you!!! I hope AF stays away, and I can't wait for you to test tomorrow! If you're not pregnant, margaritas sound amazing. There's a little Mexican place downtown that makes the BEST blended banana margaritas. I'm actually kind of jonesing for one of those at 6 a.m. on a Thursday morning. LOL!

CB- I can only imagine that looks you were getting...I like Shae's idea of wearing a sign that says "it's only water." :rofl: Pregnant people can gamble too, dammit! LOL! Just tell people that your winnings will all go to the baby's college fund. :rofl:

Gigs- I read about your situation yesterday, but didn't have a chance to write anything...how positively awful. I'm so sorry that this has happened to your family. I really can't imagine the damage it has done, and I'll echo what the other ladies have said...do NOT let this effect your desire to want another child. :hugs: Again, I am just so sorry.

AFM- I think I'm on CD 5. I'm doing soy 2-6 this cycle. Booorrrriiinnnnnggggggggggggg. But yeah. I have a horrid hormonal headache (which I get quite often) that I haven't been able to get rid of for the past two days, and on top of that, my vertigo (due to a vestibular/inner ear disorder) has been AWFUL. It is not easy raising two active toddlers when you're so dizzy you can't even stand. I need to go back to the doctor, and perhaps have some physical therapy, or SOMETHING, because I cannot live like this. :( Oh well, whine, whine, whine, bitch, bitch, moan. :rofl: Suck it up, buttercup!!! Anyway, yeah. :)


----------



## shaescott

Haha Flueks well if you don't get your bfp you deserve all the margaritas you want! But I'm very optimistic for you this cycle. I'm not certain of course, but I'm optimistic.


----------



## shaescott

Aw Tex I'm sorry :(


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks again ladies <3 believe me when i say it's worse than what i'm able to write right now. I just hope beyond hope he didn't actually meet with any girls...he says he didn't but he's lied about everything so who knows. All i can say for sure is he's a terrible person and a piece of poo.

Tex, hope af stays away. 

Wook, yikes, vertigo is the worst! Have you tried those head tilting exercises? Something about jostling the ear crystals? 

Fluek, are you also holding out to test tomorrow? Ps a banana drink does not sound amazing but i'll just trust you that it is...now a piña colada--THAT i could go for!


----------



## campn

Kitty- That's what I do with the big ant hills in the yard, DS and I have very bad skin allergies so the slightest ant bite could easily send us to the doctor, especially if it got infected. I had boils all over my foot last summer cause I got bit pretty bad! I had to take steroids for it.

Flu- I feel so good about this cycle hun. I think it's your turn to get a BFP right around now already! Are you brave enough to test yet!?? ;) 

Green- Did you test today!?? I'm waiting for a very good update from you!! Come on!! 

Wookie- I took soy from 2-6 cycle of BFP too! I always got headaches first half of my cycle, it was pretty brutal honestly. They're a bit better now that I'm pregnant so I'm dreading them returning, but hopefully breastfeeding will give me another AF break. 

Tex- I'm so sorry hun :( your chart looked so promising. 

Claire- HAHAHA sounds like you had a great time! We went to Miami for a babymoon with my first pregnancy and everyone there looked at me like I'm crazy. Like what are you even doing here in the craziest city ever!? But oh the beaches are so gorgeous.


----------



## shaescott

Camps- I don't think I've ever had an ant bite! When I was a kid I remember in summer the yard was basically a million ant hills and I walked around barefoot and I only hated it because I didn't like the feeling of the sandy hill. No ants biting me at all.


----------



## JLM73

Just a quick update meet up 3 was a total bust. He showed up earlier than planned, complained about me beng 10 ms away, and his "diner plans" then I sat 10mins, before walking to his truck which was NO where near the agreed meet spot:growlmad:
By then I was in no mood to babyhis ego/despite his headache blah blah.My tempe
jumped up again, so calling this cycle a wrap.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm not testing until tomorrow that's when I'll be 12dpo.

Flu- I reallllllyyyy hope this is it for you!

Campn- I bet breastfeeding will help the headaches. I get them too :( they suck. 

J- hope you caught the eggie!

Kitty- congrats on crosshairs!!


----------



## pacificlove

J, fx you caught the egg.

Sorry I missed a bunch...dog woke me up at 4 am with some digestive trouble kind of sounds. Thankfully be didn't but I still took him outside and fed him some "tummy issue" treats that I make for him (made with ginger).


----------



## claireybell

J i see you had juice the day after ov so you could always of grabbed that egg, fx for you ;) 

Fern, sorry i forgot to say yay exciting stuff on implant day yesterday :hugs: everything crossed for you eee!!!

Hahaa yesi def should get a tshirt printed saying 'yes im pregnant but i can still gamble & be out after 11pm' lol!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- you're so funny!


So ladies I have some sort of bad news. Nothing is set in stone but I think we may not be seeing our RE next month. DH is pretty stressed about money. Since we need the money for a down payment plus the upgrades we'll be doing. And we're helping my mom our right now. Anyway, I'm taking charge of our budget and cutting back. And this just makes sense. I'm happy because of the house but sad because it'll be the month of my due date. But it'll be nice to move without stressing about pregnant/not pregnant and if I'm hurting the little bean ect.


----------



## campn

J- I'm so sorry Hun, he sounds so douchey!! So you got no juice at all? Sorry :hugs: seriously wish we could impregnante ourselves! 

Shae- Most normal humans I know don't have severe reactions like mine. Even some grass can make my skin freak out. I wasn't blessed in the skin department sadly. *runs away crying* 

Green- It's okay hun don't feel too bad. I mean buying a house is such an exciting thing really so putting money towards that makes sense you know!? Plus you're already pregnant I know it ;) 

Claire- That and "yes I'm pregnant, no you can't touch my belly" shirt. I hate when people do that, by people I mean my MIL :p 

In other news, moms of boys, it's really ALL about the penis huh!?? I keep telling DS, leave it alone it's not going anywhere. Or, hey we don't do this in the living room. It's just getting on my nerves ugh.


----------



## Flueky88

Tex sorry about the temp drop. Still above cover though. Do you have symptoms like AF is coming?


Shae thank you :) you are sweet

Wookie Oh goodness that's not good at all. I think going to Dr would be good idea. Also a banana margarita does sound awesome. I'm really quite fond of the normal lime flavor. I have lime flavored popcorn. I love banana smoothies so I guess it'd depend on if I was in a sweet or sour mood

Gigs, oh pina cold as are pretty good. I think margaritas are my favorite when I go out though. At home some wine or bubbly. My DH drink absinthe, yuck, it's not my cup of tea.

Campn I'm wanting to use fmu tomorrow :) I'm honestly scared of bfn. I know things are looking good but I'm still scared. I don't know how I'll react to 2 lines as I've never seen them in person (other than opk). Oh my skin is sensitive too, I hate it. I don't think mines as sensitive though as others. 

J boo on him being an a55. No ifs ands or buts that what he was. I hope it worked though and you are done wasting your time on weird or wishy washy donors.

Greenie temps looking good so far. I'm really hope you get sticky bfp tomorrow and it will be irrelevant about a next cycle. :hugs:

Pacific so glad doggie didn't actually get sick :) that would not be fun to clean up pregnant.

CB bahaha people like to judge. I like the t shirt idea :)

Campn I don't have a child but yes I've heard that boys have an obsession with it. My nephew liked to dry hump things for the longest time. Thankfully he didn't do it in public


----------



## Fern81

Flueks I can't believe you're 14dpo already without testing!! Can someone please test ASAP I need to see some lines this month!! :)

Tex- hope it's not af :( boo! 

Campn- wow that's hectic that you have such sensitive skin hun. And living in Florida of all places. Oh yeah boys... once they find their penises they NEVER let go!!! 

Claire- loved the casino story. My sister once went to a casino with her inlaws& couldn't find a baby sitter so she took her 6mo along. Well guess who had to stay outside the gambling area with the baby; because the baby was not of legal gambling age!! So enjoy it while you can.

Wookie- hope you feel better. Whining etc can be so therapeutic lol especially on here; go ahead!!

On that note- guess who fell DOWN THE STAIRS today :/. I was running around trying to do the housework between seeing millions of students... carried washing downstairs and fell down about 3 steps. Flat down on my back. I hurt my ankle pretty badly (and then had to run outside to unlock for my next student) and my lower back is pretty sore. Worst of all, obviously now I think my embie's chances are caput. I'm SO upset. I wish I didn't have to work so hard and could just take 2 freaking days off after ET. Or that I could afford domestic help (ironically; if it wasn't for the ridiculous cost of ivf I definitely could have afforded a cleaning lady). Sorry but I'm feeling so sore, tired, fed up and crampy :(.


----------



## Breeaa

Why haven't you tested yet Flueky!?!?!?!! Your last charts show your LP to usually be 12 days or so and you're on 14dpo. I would've been going crazy by now! Lol 

Campn, I guess I'm lucky with my DS. His touchy phase was really short and he wouldn't sit and play with it often. Lol 

Green, if you aren't already pregnant you mean. ;) I think it sounds like a good plan. Fixing the house up while having morning sickness doesn't exactly sound like fun. Buying a house is super exciting and I'm sure the Ike will go by really fast. How long do you think you guys will wait? It also gives you some time to think about what you want to do with your job situation that you mentioned the other day. 

J, sorry to hear about last night. Wtf? I would've been so mad! 

Texas, sorry to hear. :( 

Afm, I'm feeling like crap. Sore, tired, and wtf my bowels have been strange. sorry, that's gross. Lol Waiting for nesting to kick in!


----------



## Breeaa

Fern, don't worry about the fall! It still have just as much of a chance! Just take it easy since you're feeling sore. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, hope you are feeling better now. The embies should be nice and comfy in there. They were cushioned. Try not to stress. :hugs:

Green, sorry about next month but since you pregnant now, no worries! House buying is expensive.. So many hidden costs that you just don't think about. We've done it twice now, even with a budget plan, etc and we are still needing things done. Ugh

One of the bigger expenses coming up is getting the septic lines cleaned. Hopefully they can be cleaned or else we will have to replace them which will cost much much more. 

Flueky, I am happy my dog didn't get sick, because ever since the pregnancy started puke makes me puke.. My stomach has never before been that sensitive.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern yeah, it feels so awful to gave your hopes up and then crushed with bfn. I may say Oh there's still time but it still feels like defeat. Testing scares me now :rofl: but I will tomorrow promise as long as AF doesn't show. So sorry about your fall. I don't think it's ruined your chances though. I know it's hard to be positive sometimes and I'd say it's harder for you than for me, but I still think you've got a great shot :)

Brea, yay I've just been scared. I've decided the first sign of pregnancy is missed AF so I don't get hopes crushed. I know I'm a weirdo ;) Oh and sorry about your bowels. Don't mind me, I talk about bowel habits every day basically. 

Pacific that's the one thing I've always had a weak stomach for. If our little Chi gets sick and I'm pregnant. He will have to clean it up.


----------



## campn

Flu- I know. I have seen that line twice in my life and both times I was in disbelief and shock. This last BFP I thought if I got that second line I'd burst into tears and cry, but when I saw it I refused to believe it and then when I believed it I laughed instead of crying. It's a roller coaster of feelings isn't it!?? 

Fern- So sorry you fell hun!! That's not fun but I'm sure your little embryo is okay in there. I don't think it'll hurt your chances really. Growing up I thought if you did anything you could miscarry but that's not true at all, those babies are resilient and I hope yours make it until the end of time :) 

Bree- I hear you. I've been so exhausted lately and just feeling so blah. I don't even want to answer my phone I feel so drained that I can't even talk on the phone and my mom won't stop calling cause she doesn't understand that. If I don't answer once she just assumes I've been murdered :p 

Yeah so not much nesting going on here for now. I just wanna lay in my bed and watch House. Hopefully DS naps soon and I can text my mom back saying "Wow see I'm still alive how weird is that!??" :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- what's your longest Lp been so far? I can't believe you're officially late and haven't tested! Lol 


Campn- lol hopefully you can tell your mom you're alive soon!


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie thank 13 dpo with AF on 14dpo which would be today. A year ago I'd probably been dying to test 

Campn yes it'll be a mixture of joy and fear I think. But I will just try to be grateful for any time with baby. Oh and your mom sounds like how mine used to be. I worked gamestop seasonally while in college and she called because I wasn't home but I was closing and she forgot.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks yes!! Why havent you tested lol! Just lurking on your charts & period has usually arrived by now from the last 3 charts.., im very excited for you!!!! :hugs: 

Hahaa Camps funny you should talk about boys & their winkles.. Just checked on Riley asleep, lo & behold his hand is in his pants holding onto his winky for dear life Lol! Cracks me up!! I would catch him overly 'hugging' we shall say (dry humping) lol his cuddly toys hahaa.. I would tell him i dont want to see that in the lounge its for your bedroom, it was a phase for quite a few months but hes kinda out of it now.. Thank god! ;) 

Oh Fern, hope your ok.. Im sure lil snuggly beans are comfy & padded in there, try not to fret hun :hugs: 

MrsG whats RE? .. Sorry if im having a blondey moment my brain wont work lol! Big hugs on what wouldve been your due date lovely.. Completely sympathise with that xx

Breea i have sll sorts of 'funky' bowels esp at the moment, these bloomin Iron tabs.. Well, i wont go into details Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

You mom of boys crack me up. I don't know what I'd do! Haha

CB- RE is reproductive endocrinologist aka fertility specialists lol


----------



## Flueky88

CB, yes even FF gave me the green light to test. I feel like I probably am but I also feel afraid that AF will start any moment. Does that make sense? Anyways, testing will begin tomorrow morning. :)


----------



## gigglebox

I can't wait to see some tests!

Fern, I tripped in a sink hole and fell in a field in the tww with my son. I was soooo concerned i screwed up my chance but obviously not!


----------



## claireybell

Oh i see MrsG.. Im so sure your preggers this cycle though hehee :hugs: 

Fingers, toes & everything crossed for you flueks.. :thumbup: If you kinda feel like you are, you could def well be!! I had a weird feeling i was & wasnt the cycle of bfp & then i had a few random symptoms that prompted me to test!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- do you have any symptoms?

Also fern I totally forgot to reply!
I'm sure that little bean is just smuggling right in. He/ she is so tiny they didn't feel anything with the fall. Hope you're not too sore though


----------



## claireybell

My god having braxton hicks & mega hard achey tum for like 20 mins... Ouuuuch!!!! Thank god im booking in for a planned csection, im a woos with pain ha ha!! Next Tuesday morning i get my csection date eeeeek!


----------



## Flueky88

CB I thought from the beginning this wasn't the cycle and I had that dip and thought maybe but unlikely. As the later AF gets the more I'm leaned towards bfp. Thank you :)

Greenie, my breasts have been tender again today. They don't tend to hurt the days before AF. I've had heartburn the past 3 days, once after eating cookies for goodness sakes?! I have only got heartburn from an antibiotic. I have very mild cramps. Also I normally want to eat everything in site but I just don't feel like that. I'm eating but not overeating. Been tired some but that could be work.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Such promising symptoms! Soo excited for you!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I swear to god if you're not pregnant I'm gonna be so frickin confused because you sound sooooo pregnant!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae me too!!

I've decided that if it's bfn and AF comes I'm not doing opks or bbt. I just want a relaxed cycle. I know I'm Oing which was such a fright in the beginning. Well I'm waiting for DH to get home so we can go grocery shopping, ugh, not wanting to go but know we need to. Does anyone else like the marvel comic movies? I'm I the only nerd? :rofl: it's okay if I am though. I'm super excited to go watch captain America civil war tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think I'm more excited for you to test flu than I am for myself! Haha you better do it early so I can see your bfp when I wake up!


----------



## Flueky88

Well I'd say I'll test by 8 eastern time so yes there should be a test result by then ;) how are you feeling about testing greenie?

Also, Dobby I have been thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was just thinking of Dobs too :) miss you around here. 

Flu- I feel like testing will be a waste of time. Which I was totally ok with but a little bummed now since we might not be trying next month. However, I'm already planning on buying a venti white chocolate mocha from Starbucks to drink my pain away. Haha they're my quilty pleasure and I try to avoid them.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I find its good to focus on something positive if AF comes. That's why I've been thinking about margaritas. I'm thinking margaritas will be out of the picture for a bit. I'm cool with that ;) I really hope you get bfp tomorrow. Honestky, if you don't it doesn't mean you're out either. Although you can still indulge in Starbucks ;) they had this awesome cherry blossom frappe the week of spring it was soooo gooood. I'll be praying for you, Tex, Fern, and J when testing comes around :)


----------



## TexasRider

Fluek fingers crossed you get your BFP tomorrow. 

Green- sorry your husband thinks that the TTC treatments need to stop for a bit with buying the house. It sucks big time. But hopefully you won't need it next month and you will get pregnant this month instead.

I'm sure I will be waking up to AF knocking on my door. I didn't even bother testing this morning since my temp dropped... I talked to my husband about it and he basically said he didnt want to pursue testing once we had been trying for a year. Just said well if it's meant to be it will be. And if not we will have just our daughter. Maybe I can talk him around but hopefully we will get pregnant soon and we won't even need to consider the tests. I'm just ready for summer to get here so I can have some time off. I need a break for my sanity


----------



## pacificlove

I definitely miss the Caesars... Yumm. I might have to make myself a vergin version of it. :haha: 

J, green, Texas, fern, flueky I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Testing isnt far away now ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- so sorry he doesn't want to peruse any type of testing. The first step is for you to meet with your regular doc. Some women get help from them. So maybe there's some hope?

I know how hard it is to make those kind of decisions and I'm sorry :(
I hope you get your bfp before the year mark even more so I hope she doesn't show at all this month!


----------



## campn

Tex- Such a typical man lol. Really I doubt any man ever would be like "Oh yeah let's go get tested" so don't feel bad, he's just saying what any other guy would say, but luckily for you he is a married man so we get to make decisions for them every now and then ;) 

I agree with Green, maybe all you really need is a clomid round and that's it! For me all it took was trying soy which is like clomid in a lot of ways. Maybe just being up clomid to your doctor, I think they love prescribing it :p


----------



## wookie130

Texas- :hugs: Sorry about your temp drop, dear. I hope it does happen soon for you, and if not, perhaps your husband will be more open to the idea of testing down the road...maybe his head hasn't fully accepted that more may be necessary to conceive this time around right now, but he may get there eventually. 

Flueky- I seriously pray you get your bfp tomorrow! All of your symptoms sound very positive!!! :coffee: I'll be waiting, and stalking, and on standby!

Dobs- We misseth you! :hi: :hugs:

Greenie- I do hope you're pregnant too, but if not, waiting a cycle or two before trying again may not be too bad of an idea...I know you want a baby NOW (believe me , I do), but getting the house together, and letting the dust settle a bit on the financial end of things may help you both feel a bit more prepared for a :baby: You can always mentally and unofficially start trying again in July, and just relax, and enjoy renovating your home in the meantime, and nesting a bit. Margaritas can be enjoyed on that fabulous deck of yours! :)

J- What a flake of a donor!!! I mean, you're basically offering him some rumpy with no strings attached, and he's being a total weinous about it!!! Ugh. Men. I agree that there's GOT to be an easier way to get knocked up without the need to have a man involved. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

I am going to be so excited tomorrow to wake up and hopefully see a bunch of double lines!

J, have you taken any more OPK's?

OK ladies...I think I have hubs on board the TTC bus with me...eeek! I'm excited and freaking out...so, you know, back to normal, haha.


----------



## pacificlove

Yay gigs!! &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; I am doing a cyber happy dance for you! Still in time for this cycle I think you said?


----------



## campn

I'm so happy too gigs! I know it'll work out somehow hun. Pretty soon this ttc thread will be full of preggos I know it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay gig!!!! Soo happy for you!


Has anyone been to the movies lately? I'm here with DH and wow have they upgraded. Leather individual electronic reclining seats! So fancy. And assigned seating
Of your choice.


----------



## FutureMrs

Would you ladies call this first response OPK positive? The wondfo is super obvious but the first response is throwing me off!


----------



## FutureMrs

Whoops sorry! Here's the pic! Ps good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.. Can't wait to see some lines :) and yay for being in this month gigs!!! You so deserve it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## claireybell

Future :) i know that first response dyes can sometimes be lighter in some packs so maybe that one is positive or def will be later today! Ive never seen First Response opks in the uk.. So not used them. Im guessing they are dipped in same pee? Ha ha!! Get on the jiggy girl hehe! 

Yay Gigs ooober excited for you both eeeee!!

Flueks, im stalking & i know your probs not even up yet ha ha!! Im intend to mooch back around 12-1pm in hope you were up early for that test hun :)

MrsG sometimes Clomid boasts your fertility! After my sister had it with her first pg, she needed nothing for the other 3! But im hoping you are preggo at the moment hehe! 

I think it been about 2 yrs since i been to the Cinema, it was Iron Man 3 i saw the last time i went :shock: 

Tex, i wouldnt read too much into what hubbys said about 'if its meant to be etc' i just dont think they like the idea of being tested or chatting to Drs about their bits, def a bloke thing!


----------



## shaescott

I better see some lines in a few hours


----------



## Flueky88

BFN :( no AF or spotting. I'm so confused


----------



## shaescott

WHAAAAAT?! But that doesn't make any senssssse aaagghh


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Fluek :( i was so certain with your long lp :( how many cycles have you been trying? At least it appears you're ovulating...how perplexing. Maybe late implanter? Or miscalculated O date?


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks your chart looks so good I don't understand XD maybe a late implanted like gigs said, FX I still think it looks good for you!!

Gigs so glad he's back on! Good luck honey!!

Afm I have no idea, ff says I I'd but I don't know if I did /: I'm getting random spotting at 1dpo and 3 dpo so no clue what's going on!!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks you should get a beta cuz that's really weird.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky that's odd. Late implant? Maybe it's a ssquinter ?

Future: looks very positive to me, get in the stick!

Last movie I saw was the new Star wars And that was in a theatre not worthy to show any new releases
Next good cinema would have been a 3 hour drive away.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry ladies I have the AF blue, I went back to bed after testing and AF showed up. I wonder if it was a chemical possibly? If I had tested earlier. Anyways, I'm going to be off today I think. I hope everyone has a good Friday. Good luck Greenie :), I may poke in to see how your testing goes


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww flu I'm soooo sorry!


----------



## campn

Flueke- I'm so sorry hun! Your temp looked perfect and it still is so I really do think it's a chemical then... Are you cramping or bleeding more than usual? 

We got the pest control guy and he said we have white footed ants (who don't respond to bait at all) and FIRE ants! I didn't see this one coming really. I'm pretty glad I called them though cause I would have been like oh yeah just normal ants it's fine. They're coming to take care of it tomorrow though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

:-#
What the f$&@?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## campn

Green- Is that a BFP!!?!


----------



## Flueky88

I just want to thank everyone for their support too. I've spoke with DH and I don't think I'm going to do bbt and opks. I mean I know I'm Oing and my LP is good. I think taking this aspect out might be good. I will not test again until July 3rd as I will be several days late by then and shouldn't have a mean AF playing tricks on me. Anyways, just really wanted to thank everyone :)


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I knew it!!!!

Campn I forgot to temp this morning. I had pink when I wiped and I did the q tip test. So I don't really know the flow yet. Also so glad you called the pest control man!


----------



## campn

Flu- I'm happy you're going to stop OPKS/temping. Looking back they only added so much stress. Now that you know your cycle I think it's good to give them up for a while. Take care of yourself today and please spoil yourself in some way. <3


----------



## claireybell

Oh Flueks om so sorry.. But looking at your chart your flow says medium, is it light bleeding? Your temp is still high, it could def be implanting if it started digging in a day or 2 ago.. See what happens & keep taking your temp hun :hugs: 

OMG MrsG we knew it!!!! Arghhhhhh how exciting & congratuals! Have you done another pee stick yet? Lol


----------



## TexasRider

Green!!! That's awesome news! Congrats on your BFP! The line looks super good too!!

Fluek- sorry about AF. I do think that sometimes a more relaxed approach can help. I wish I could stop temping but I can take myself lol.

AFm- my temp is lower today than yesterday so far just some sticky Cm but hopefully AF comes soon so I can get on with my next cycle. Kindara seems to think I am 14dpo today which would mean AF would be here tmrw and fertility friend says I am 15dpo. So we shall see if she shows today or not... I just want non confusing cycles that are easy to read. Is that too much to ask?? Clearly my body thinks so


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, so sorry af showed. Def seems like it could have been a chemical. Hope next month is THE month. 

Green, I am so happy for you! That looks like a cheapie, are you going to pull out the expensive tests? Congratulations!!! Looks like you can do your plan for hubby now :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I'm sorry about AF :(


Greenie! Remember how you were sure you weren't pregnant so we said that means you must be?! We were riiiiiight!!!! I'm so happy right now agh! Come on little bean, be sticky for your mama! :bfp: :dust:


----------



## kittykat7210

Omg green!!!! That's amazing!!! Loads of us had a feeling hats such a clear BFP!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, sorry you feel you're out. I really hope you're wrong and are pleasantly surprised tomorrow!

J, where you at?


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle- I appreciate your optimism but honestly its hopeless right now. Temp is under 97. That's definitely in pre O range. Im just wanting Her to show so I can get on with my next cycle. I hate just waiting for her to show up


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- I think you made a good decision not to do bbt and OPKs. I hope the relaxed cycle is it for you. 

Tex- I'm so sorry! 

I'm really bummed we all didn't get bfps this month.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Since gig asked.. These are the only two tests I did. I was contemplating doing my one and only frer but DH knocked on the door to say goodbye. He's leaving today for a weekend long bachelor party with his friends. So I guess I won't be telling him until next weekend?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> :-#
> What the f$&@?!

Greenie!!!!!!! I knew you'd be getting one this cycle!!! Omg!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Breeaa

Flueky, wtf af? I'm sorry. I was expecting a bfp from you too today. :( 

Sorry Texas. :(


----------



## campn

Green- That's not even a squinter hun, those lines are amazing for only 12 DPO!? That's a sticky one no doubt!

Also should I be like I told you so I told you so I told you so!??? :D


----------



## gigglebox

Nice green!!! Those are great dark lines!!!

Ugh, so upset...my good friend who is just shy of 33 weeks along is in the hospital for suspected PE. I want to visit but i'd have to take des and leave him with my mom but my craptastic brother is there and i won't have him near my son. Blah...hope she's ok.

Campn, omg, fire ants too?! Maybe try some diatomaceous earth and sprinkle that around?


----------



## claireybell

Sorry to hear about your friend Gigs, when hubs is back from work could he watch Des? Or are visiting hrs only daytime? 

MrsG those are some great dark lines there hehee!! 

Fire Ants? I never knew there were such things :shock:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Hope she is okay. 

Campn- if they don't respond to bait what to you do?!


----------



## pacificlove

Omg Mrs G!! &#65533;&#65533; Those are fantastic lines, congratulations!!! Can I say now "we told you so!" ? Very happy for you!!
Too bad your hubby will have to wait a week, but at least by then you'll have betas etc done :) and pregnancy confirmed. 
Very happy for you :)

Cb, fire ants will bite and leave a little red hive that burns on your skin. I thought I had some crawl up my leg and bite not far from the crotch area.. but it has now turned into a rash. Ugh. So maybe it wasn't the ants (been dealing with a couple of nests) I am seeing the me in a less then 2 weeks, guess if it doesn't go away I can ask her if that's pregnancy related...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes yes yes you can all say "I told you so" 
Apparently I'm the most fertile person ever when I ovulate. The last 3 times I confimed ovulation I got pregnant. Just gotta make it sticky this time. 

My betas have been ordered and I'll be doing that soon but I feel so much better this time than last. I plan on telling my bestie today as she will be helping me tell DH. I'm bummed I can't tell him until next weekend but next weekend is our anniversary so it'll be cool to tell him on that. Any ideas on how I could tell him?! I might not do the photo idea.


----------



## campn

The pest control will come and put soap dust!? It's this environmentally friendly thing, this will drive any ants inside outside, it basically dries their bellies up and doesn't let them leave any pheromones for their other buddies to come and join. Then a month later the pest guy will come to reseal any window/baseboards cracks and put baits away from the house so even as they're dying, they die away from here. 

I guess different ants prefer different baits, and the white footed ants don't even take baits back! I'm glad we called the pros cause with my knowledge I couldn't have identified the different types of ants or how to kill them. 

Pacific- I thought fire ants only live in warm weather!? That's what I read, but I know there are different kinds of fire ants. The ones we have aren't even red like I thought they'd look like!

Green- Yep you are one fertile myrtle! All it takes is for you to just ovulate!


----------



## campn

Green- Yeah this one will stick I know it!! Do you know what's your due date?? I'm so horrible with telling DH, I just go and show him the tests like an idiot lol. 

I'm sure you can google a few ideas up!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've googled for like 15 months! Lol I wanted to tell him so bad but I know he'll want to tell his brother this weekend so I resisted. 

I had no idea about these ants! I hope the soap dust works.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I might be in Canada but here on the coast we may only get one or two half days of snow per year. We have very mild and wet winters and warm summers ;) rainforests survive here.

G, of course it will stick! As for telling hubby, I think your picture idea is brilliant and original. I did the old and proofen bun in the oven as I have no imagination :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

Fire ants are the worst! We live in the desert so we have them all over our yard but they seldom come inside. I've seen 3 of them this past week inside so I'm worried they'll come in soon. We've yet to have an ant issue in our house though. Hope you're able to get rid of them! 

Sorry you on hear abou to our friends gigs! I don't blame you for not wanting to leave ds while he is there. If your friend being induced (or csection) or are they just looking to try and get it under control for now? I'm sure she and baby will be ok and hopefully you can visit sometime soon! 

Mrs green!! I'm so excited for you. You are fertile for sure! I knew it would happen after the cp! I had a feeling.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Oh yeah I forgot! You probably get Seattle kind of weather!?? That's so crazy! I hear Canada and I just picture empty snowy land, but I know hearing Florida people think swamps and bugs! Which is true haha. 

Bree- I've seen a few fire ants inside but the usually stay outside I think, but I'm allergic and so is DS and googling fire ants is scary, they can kill an adult apparently. 

Gigs- So sorry about your friend! PE is the one thing that doctors don't take lightly, but I'm with you, stay with Des for sure. He comes first obviously!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Green!!!!!! Woohooo I'm soo super stoked for you!! Those are super lines. I'm thinking clomid twins! &#9825;&#9825;

Flueks- at the same time, so sorry that af showed. Please have loads of margaritas for me. Hope your weekend at work is not too hectic & that the "relaxed approach " next cycle works better for you. Xx hugs!

Texas- hm. I obviously hope you still get your bfp. Xx

The ivf tww sucks!! 
I had some spotting today after another hectic day teaching for 7 hours, vacuuming my classroom & having to carry chairs outside to wash them with disinfectant after seeing a student who is super sick with the flu, then cooking & doing dishes (how on earth do ladies do "bed rest" after ivf?? Who cooks and cleans for them????) At least it's weekend. I shouldn't complain so much!


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Omg Mrs G!! &#65533;&#65533; Those are fantastic lines, congratulations!!! Can I say now "we told you so!" ? Very happy for you!!
> Too bad your hubby will have to wait a week, but at least by then you'll have betas etc done :) and pregnancy confirmed.
> Very happy for you :)
> 
> Cb, fire ants will bite and leave a little red hive that burns on your skin. I thought I had some crawl up my leg and bite not far from the crotch area.. but it has now turned into a rash. Ugh. So maybe it wasn't the ants (been dealing with a couple of nests) I am seeing the me in a less then 2 weeks, guess if it doesn't go away I can ask her if that's pregnancy related...

Oh dear god they sound awful! I dont think we have them in the uk but dont quote me on it..! 

Do you have any anti-histimine type cream or lotion you can put on it Pacific? Give it a few days & if it doesnt clear, see your Dr :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Claire- I don't think you would get them! They've only migrated to North America not too long ago from South America on ships. Funny though in South America they're not even a big deal because they've natural predators that feed on them. 

I've been so educational today on ants :D


----------



## claireybell

The tww will pass very quickly for you Fern, just try not to over exert yourself, just do it all at a leisurely pace if you cant physically rest up! Excited to see some tests from you aswell 

Oh that lil bean will def be a sticky one this time around MrsG, im havin good vibes :hugs: 

Im really rubbish at telling SO im pregnant, all 3 times i blurted it out & showed him the test haha! I do love Pacifics bun in oven pne she did, lotsa fun hehe! Does hubby have a sweet tooth? Could always make him a mini hamper of all his face sweet treats with a lil note saying 'if im going to get fat, so can you' ;) 

Camps & Breea i hope those Fire Ants gets butchered!!! Evil sounding things :nope:


----------



## claireybell

Haha Camps you have been!! I bet you love the Discovery Channel & Animal Planet :)


----------



## Fern81

I've been toying with the idea of testing every day next week, from Monday (5dp5dt, or 10dpo). I know that I'll still have hcg from the trigger shot in my system but maybe the hpts will show the lines darkening or lightening then I will know if my hcg levels are increasing or decreasing. 
On the other hand I want to wait until Friday's second beta... that way I'm still living with the possibility of a bfp for a few more days. A Shrodinger's cat situation! Idk.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, i do remember fire ants in Germany... probably a different species then here in North America. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

My bestie got bit on the hand when we went ro mexico. It turned red and swelled and we went to a mexican hospital. They soaked it in a tub of windex and that did the trick


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- a tub of windex omg how funny! 

Fern- you need to rest I'm exhausted just reading everything you do! Lol 


So I can't wait to tell DH. I think I waited before because I knew something was wrong but I just can't! So I bought a Father's Day card and a children's book on types of fish. DH loves fishing so I'm going to do that. I just want to tell him sooo bad! Hana plus when we announce to everyone else I really want to incorporate our puppy so... There ya go. Haha I'll have to rush home before he leave to tell him.


----------



## claireybell

Windex? Is that like Window cleaner or something ? Lol

Edit: i just Googled ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

Awww MrsG thats so cute :) hes going to be over the moon xx


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee how cute! I can't wait to hear about his reaction.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes windex is a blue liquid for cleaning glass lol


----------



## claireybell

That reminds me of 'My big fat Greek wedding' when the greek Dad puts something like Windex on everything, spots, burns the lot & it all clears up ha ha

So Gigs, how far in your cycle are you at the moment?


----------



## campn

Gigs- Windex!??? Really!? Hahaha!! 

I'm still feeling so exhausted, kinda like an empty container of yogurt when you put a spoon in it and it falls to its side.


----------



## kittykat7210

campn... that is the best description of exhaustion i have ever heard in my life... 


wtf is this cycle -_- I know from last cycle i'm a slow riser but still... its going _down_ and it didnt even go up very much before going down XD I dont understand how FF has given my CH's but I wont complain XD 

This is my first cycle temping from start to finish, so i have no idea whats normal for me, but i cant find anyone with a chart looking like this!!

to top it off... the vacuum i purchased new YESTERDAY doesnt work... now i'm going to have to return it -_-
 



Attached Files:







charty.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, can't blame you for stereotyping ;) we all do it. Seattle type of weather sounda about right. Ha-ha
Sorry about the exhaustion. 
I am happy my energy is back for now, but I get more achy now if I do too much.

Green, can't wait to hear about your hubby's reaction :)

Where is j? Busy with prep work for the market?


----------



## kittykat7210

and this is if i merge last cycles post O temps with this cycles post O temps... do I need to see a doctor?
 



Attached Files:







chary.1.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty my cycle is on crack as well. I hope your temp goes up and stays there soon! I should technically be getting AF today since my temp dipped so low, But so far she's a no show. But I know I'm not pregnant since my temp today is a pre O temp. I just hope I did ovulate. If I don't start by Monday im going to call in my Provera and use it to jump start my period.


----------



## campn

Kitty- Did you get a positive opk?? First chart I charted also looked weird, but I was still getting the hang of things. 

And YIKES! I would so hate that! I get a huge high of electronics I buy even vaccuums so I would be so dissappointed! 

Pacific- I don't know what it is! I was nesting like crazy just few weeks ago, but I guess the energy comes in surges and not constant. 

J and Dobby where are you you gorgeous hilarious ladies!??? Come back so we can chit chat about mundane things!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry Tex :( it really does look like you ovulated though so don't worry about that!!

Not this cycle, i did last cycle but this cycle i got REALLY close to a positive but by the time i got home from work 11 hours later it was getting lighter again :( it fits in with where FF has put my O day as though


----------



## shaescott

Green tell us if you catch your DH and if you do how it goes!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- that's a weird cycle. I almost want to say its anovulatory. But good news! One anovulatory cycle is totally normal and nothing to worry about. Otherwise I'm thinking you may just be getting the hang of things.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, how did telling hubby go?

As for me, I am mad at the Baker that is using the kitchen downstairs. She doesn't pay us a penny to use the space yet she is telling ME where i can park our ATV.. not where it was parked all week because she needs that space to load up her pies for the market on Saturdays. The ATV wasn't even in exactly "her" spot but she didn't want to back around it. 
It took a lot of effort not to blurt it into her face and say "remember who's property this is now" as she used to own it.
Just rubs me the wrong way because she doesn't want to carry her pies two extra steps if she can't have THAT exact spot


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and best of all, we want to include "that" spot into our backyard/garden area so will eventually fence it in


----------



## campn

Pacific- Oh I would have told her. I'm feisty like that! Honestly I wonder about those ballsy women who are hostile, if you yelled once at them I bet they'd shut the f up. 

Kitty- I do think you ovulated, you're just having a lower temp today but I think it'll go back up!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I would just make it a garden and fence it in without saying anything! Lol some people are so rude. I bet if she had asked politely and made sure it wasn't too much of a big deal you would have done it. 


On my way home to tell DH and holy heartburn! Not to mention I'm sooo tired. How did this happen so quickly?!


----------



## Flueky88

Just wanted to check in and once again congratulate Greenie :) I had super bad cramps this morning and a good medium flow today. I've been depressed but I'll be okay. I think if AF would have arrived on time I'd been more okay. Anyways, I'm thinking I may be a bit more sparse, but I'll be reading just commenting here and there. Take care everyone and good luck with lots of :dust:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu I miss you already. Sending you tons of good vibes and hugs. I just know you'll get your bfp soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Thinking of you Fluek :hugs: the af blues are real, man....especially when a long lp plays tricks. I really do wonder if it was a chemical...so what yummy treats will you be indulging in?

PL, when is she moving out? That's quite rude to assume she can direct parking like that.

My friend is on bed rest and getting the shots that boost lung growth for baby. They are hoping she hangs out for a few more weeks but being cautious just in case...cb, i can't just go for a visit as she lives in my home town which is 2 hours away. 

Green did you get symptoms like this with the other pregnancies? Hoping it's a good sign of a sticky bub :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- those shots do wonders. We had a friend who got them and they worked so well. Glad they're taking the precautions and hope that baby hangs on for a few more weeks! 

I had heartburn once with the chemical but that's it. I really hope I'm not being too optimistic but I feel good about this bean. 


Told DH. He's SO happy! He was so confused at first lol then he said "why didn't you tell me earlier?!" As if I'd known for weeks lol he's gone now until Sunday.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Green that is so sweet! I'm glad you got to share the news before he left. Hopefully you'll get to properly celebrate when he returns.

I forget who asked but I'm cd10. Only 5-6 days until ov :)


----------



## campn

Flueky88 said:


> Just wanted to check in and once again congratulate Greenie :) I had super bad cramps this morning and a good medium flow today. I've been depressed but I'll be okay. I think if AF would have arrived on time I'd been more okay. Anyways, I'm thinking I may be a bit more sparse, but I'll be reading just commenting here and there. Take care everyone and good luck with lots of :dust:

I'm going to miss you like hell lady. You're one of the sweetest people ever and you make me wanna move to Ohio to have you as a sweet friend. I know and all the ladies on here know that you're gonna get that BFP. I can't imagine someone like you not having kids, there's so so much love in you that the world so desperately needs.


----------



## campn

https://youtu.be/y3yRv5Jg5TI

Anybody seen this!?? It's all over my Facebook!! I laughed so so hard!!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg I'm embarrassed I actually found that funny lol. Also, I sound really similar to that when I laugh really hard...my laugh is stupid. I do love me a good laugh attack though!


----------



## Jezika

Hi loves. Popping by quickly because I'm soooo tired and nauseous, even though I never go to bed this early

Green - HUGE congrats! I definitely have a good feeling about this one too. How exciting!

So I had my scan today. Was surprised that all was fine. Baby measured 11w4d (I'm really 11w5d, so you bet I worried, even though it means nothing), 5cm, heart rate of 164. Campn, placenta is on the left side and I asked for a potty shot (see below)! He/she was wriggling around so much, thrashing its legs and waving its arms and rolling over. So, so weird! telling fam tomorrow, but I still feel anxious and scared to commit emotionally. Btw, the brown spotting stopped about a week ago.

Night all xoxox
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-24.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 16









FullSizeRender-27.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, sorry about af. We'll miss ya, don't be a stranger!

Gigs, she moved out weeks ago. Officially the property became ours March 1. We've been letting her continue to use the commercial kitchen in the basement so it doesn't go to waste while we figure out what to do with the space. 

Green, that is so sweet of your hubby! Did you remind him not to blurt it out yet? ;) Unless you are on with that. Haha

Jez, fantastic shots!!


----------



## campn

I'm gonna guess girl! I can't believe they gave you a potty shot!! I would have gotten a nub shot at best hehe. You got a super nice tech!! 

Also I measured a day behind on my anatomy scan, but really the ultrasound aren't always 100% accurate. Some measure weeks ahead even though the women know exactly when they conceived. Don't worry! Baby looks great!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- what a beautiful baby! I'm sooo happy for you. I know you'll never stop worrying but I hope this eases the stress a little. As Campn said ultrasounds are a guess. And if the tech was so slightly
Off the weeks and days would be off. Plus machines aren't 100%. 

Pl- I think someone needs to be a little more stern with her! She acts like she still owns it. 
As far as DH saying anything I made it very clear he can't. He's drinking 2.5 hours with his brothers so I'm worried he'll blurt it out to them! Haha


----------



## shaescott

Jez I'm gonna say girl! According to the Ramzi theory, left is girl!


----------



## shaescott

Just so you all know: I bet most of you will be long done having kids by the time I start but y'all better keep this thread going cuz I wanna be able to talk to you guys when I finally start TTC. I'll need my ladies to judge my line porn and symptoms and charts!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, drinking definitely loosens the tongue, at least mine. Not the secret spilling type, more of the i get more bolt at saying my piece of mind. Hope your hubby keeps the beans tightly in the jar ;)
As for the Baker: Everytime she sees something new in flower in the garden she reminiscents on how she planted everything herself and how proud she is that everything is finally blooming this year.
And all I am thinking: "yeah yeah, heard it 10 times. Just waiting to see what it looks like this year and rip everything I don't like up next year and replace with things I'd want"
Not interested in 5 different types of Rhododendrons and 10 different types of roses and about 50 other things I am not sure how to pronounce. I'd rather have a couple of Apple trees, etc


----------



## Breeaa

So glad you told DH instead of waiting greenie! When do you think your first beta will be? I bet you'll have fab numbers!

Jez, such a cute little profile already!!!! You're almost out of the first trimester. It's going fast for you, to me! lol 

Btw my anatomy scan was a whole week behind. At my last appt my dr said my fundal height is measuring way ahead. Nothing will be 100% accurate so try to ignore it! The most accurate is the 8 week dating ultrasound because it's before genetics start determining baby's size, at least that's what I've heard. 

I have big babies though so I bet I'll have another large one! Fx I don't though. My first was 9 lbs 1 oz and my second was 8 lbs 7 oz. I'm hoping for a tiny 7 lb baby this time. XD Please let the fundal height just be my weird uterus or extra fluid.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jez! The baby looks great! Based on skull theory, i'm also guessing girl ^_^ those scan dates are always off, so don't put any stock in them. The smallest amount of stretching or moving on baby's part can change the measurement drastically. And one day is pretty darn accurate! Congratulations! 

PL, wow, can't believe she doesn't even live there and is still acting that way! Some pollinator plants are good, but you certainly can't be expected to keep them all, especially when you could be filling up that garden space with edibles...

Green, he might spill the news but if he does, cut him some slack. He's probably super excited and wants to share the good news with a close buddy, which is sweet <3 hopefully he just zips his lips though, haha. I'm excited for your next test!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, i've been on this site for 6 years almost so odds are i'll still be around haha


----------



## claireybell

Morning sugars

Ah Jez what lovely scan profiles you have, so glad the spotting stopped, i hope you can relax a lil bit now, but theres always worry & it gets worse after they're born Lol! Your piccy looks like a girl to me :)

Awww i bet it was so nice to tell hubby MrsG, i hope he kept his lips sealed although i know my SO cant, we kept it to minimal close family but within a week i had a couple of fb private messages saying congrats.. Men Lol! Fantastic news ;)

Gigs i asked about your cycle day, ahhh so the baby jiggys will be starting soon hehee!! Bring on the egg :thumbup: have you heard anymore from your friend in hospital as yet? Hope her & baby are ok.. 

Ah Flueks, i feel so bummed for you hun.. :hugs: really thought this was it this cycle, dont be a stranger & il spy you lurking im sure hehee xx

Pacific our fruit changes today, Oranges & Cucumbers ;) 

I was reading in the third tri on a thread that now when your very much along, your ovarys arent down where they usually are, they're half way up your tummy or sudes Lol how funny! I guess they're attached to the sides of your uterus but i never thought about it before.. 

So im officially on the 10wk countdown as from today.. Holy!!! (or 9 when i get csection date on Tuesday)


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god that's so exciting Clairey!! Lots of Piccys please!!!


----------



## wookie130

I typed out a big response last night to everyone, and I ended up losing it all somehow!

First of all...GREENIE!!!!! Yay!!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! Now you'll have to wait until you're very much post-partum to enjoy alcoholic beverages on that awesome deck of yours! Life is good! Congratulations!

Texas- Dammit. I had high hopes for you. :hugs:

Flueky- Same for you. :hugs: You do what you need to do, and know that you have ladies here to talk to whenever.

J- Where you you, lady?

Jez- Awesome scan pics! I think it's hilarious they gave you a potty shot at 11 weeks! LOL!!! It's pretty much impossible to tell from a potty shot at this gestation at 11 weeks the sex, and I know nothing on the skull theory. But for shits and giggles, I'm going to say it's a girl. :)

PL- Ugh. People are terribly annoying at times. I have a hideous elderly lady who lives next door to us, and she can't seem to butt out of anything. Her name is Dotie, but my husband and I call her Scroty. LOL!!! We're mature like that.

AFM- On CD 7 here. I finished my soy yesterday. I took it in the morning on CD's 2, 3, & 4, and then I forgot to take it until 4 p.m. on CD 5, so I took it at 4 p.m. on CD 6. I don't know how much of a difference it will make, but whatever. LOL! I don't know when I'll begin opk'ing either. Maybe on CD 11 or 12? Ovulating before day 14 or 15 is pretty unheard of for me, but we'll see.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

campn said:


> In other news, moms of boys, it's really ALL about the penis huh!?? I keep telling DS, leave it alone it's not going anywhere. Or, hey we don't do this in the living room. It's just getting on my nerves ugh.

- I know boys can be bad for 'privates' touching but omg my 4yr old daughter is exacrly the same touching her bits! Im forever telling her it's got germs and u do wee wee there so u must wash ur hands now but she is persistent! Lol x


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks All for the support on former owner. Hubby is a lot more patient then me, so he said "well, just move our stuff". Not the point.

Cb, wow, orange feels like a big step up from lemon last week. And wohoo for 10 week count down! I can't believe you are almost at the finish line :) we need more bump pics ;)

Edit: hey look: a cinnamon roll, I want one now!


----------



## Jezika

Oh my God, I REALLY want a cinnamon roll now.

And on the topic of loose lips, I'd told my mum not to tell anybody, but a few weeks ago she revealed she told my uncle, and I was a bit annoyed (really didn't want people to know till 12-week mark). Then yesterday when I was waiting to go in for my scan, proper nervous, I get a message form my cousin in Hungary saying he heard the news and congrats. I was livid and really upset, so sent my mum some angry texts. Turns out she'd told my grandma because "she was feeling down" and made her promise not to tell anyone, but my grandma then told my auntie, who told my cousin, and voila: now my entire family in Hungary knows. That is, everyone except my dad who also lives there, so that's another reason I was so annoyed. NONE of DH's family know either. Anyway, I was okay with my mum after the scan, but my goodness, talk about loose lips.


----------



## gigglebox

How is everyone on this thread so attractive? Nice pic Keeps! 

And a cinnamon roll sounds heavenly right now...i'm definitely getting that ticker when the time comes.


----------



## claireybell

Eurgh i hate Cinnamon.. My sweet tooth is getting better though, ive always got chocolate in the fridge.. But i would have a go on that Cinnamon roll because of all the frosting top lol! 

I took a bumpy pic earlier but with my striped top on my bump doesnt look that big, my friend made me laugh he said his belly looks bigger after hes had a curry pahaha!! Mmm curry... :-/ Food for thought


----------



## TexasRider

Giggle- I don't feel like I'm attractive at all. My husband thinks I am but I think he's delusional lol. My face is too fat and my hair is just curly enough to make my life miserable. Anyway I feel like all yall are beautiful and some internet troll lol.

Jezika- we told most of our immediate family right away like even before our first appointment. I figured if I had a miscarriage I would want the support of my family so I went ahead and told them. But to each their own. It's not cool for them to tell your secret when you asked them not to. But it's hard to be mad at your mom lol 

And on the TTC front AF showed up today. Well kindara had it right this time. Still had a 14 day LP so that's good. Now I get to try again but dang it's getting discouraging. I know that the odds are totally in my favor to conceive eventually but it's so hard to keep being positive.


----------



## gigglebox

What cycle of ttc'ing is everyone on? What cycle did you pregnant people catch the egg?

I got pregnant immediately with Des.

I guess this will officially be cycle 6 of trying for a sticky bub.


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- congrats! You're almost there!! And who hates cinnamon?!?

Tex- sorry AF got you. But I have curly hair too. It took a long time to embrace it but with the right product (just me I've tried about 500) I can make it work. But I straighten my hair a lot. So I'm sure you're beautiful with your curls. 

Pl- having a patient DH is nice sometimes. Congrats on the orange AND cinnamon roll! Yummy!

Wookie- I'm not sure if different times affect it or not. I'm sure it'll be all good though!


----------



## TexasRider

Well this is my 9th cycle but I didnt count the craziness that I had going on from October-December. So Ive been trying since July but only had 8 normal cycles and now I'm on number 9. I got pregnant with my daughter the second cycle we tried. So needless to say I'm feeling a little panicky lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

15 months for me but only 14 cycles since the 1st mc happened at 8 weeks. Sooo pregnancy is as follows;
Cycle 7: bfp mc at 8 weeks
Cycle 13: cp
Cycle 14: hopefully sticky...


----------



## campn

Jez- I'm so sorry hun! I'm on the opposite end, my mom is extremely secretive about these things. She didn't tell my brother until I was like 14 weeks or so. You just can't get secrets out of her. 

Gigs- I got pregnant with DS on cycle #1. This baby was cycle #5 of OPKS and charting. We tried one cycle before that but I didn't do OPKS or charts so we totally missed my fertile window. So more like 5-6 months. 

So if we go for baby #3 it'll take us 12 months probably lol!


----------



## claireybell

I know everyone thinks im weird for not liking certain sweet foods.. My mum must not had lotsa sweet stuff when pregnant with me ha ha! 

With Riley it took 5-6 cycles & the cycle i fell pg was my first time temp charting, this time was abit diff, came off Pill this time last year (weird) but as i was enrolling onto this ttc study i couldnt get pg straight away.. Hmm, id say maybe 1-2 cycles this time around, one cycle SO was tired from working & completely missed the window & the time before i was on those AntiB's for Sinus infection so had to skip it! So id say 1-2 cycles for this pg :-/ .. But even then we only had sex twice in the fertile window


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just got my beta back from yesterday at 12dpo.....116!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

First of all greeny!!!! HUGE Congrats!! Ur officialy the most fertile lady ever!! And wow!! Those betas are incredible... With this baby I was 112 at 16dpo! So that's great! ... Maybe twinnys with that super strong bfp and high beta?!! X 

Gigs- aw thank you- it took me forever to realise how to change it! So glad u may be getting back into ttc again! How exciting! X 

CB- ok... How can u not like cinnamon? Especially cinnamon rolls OMG! Every December time I always add lots of cinnamon to everything! Especially my coffee it makes me feel festive (it was either the cinnamon or the baileys in it) haha x 

Sorry ive been away abit trying to catch up on everything  - had some bad news, every year & half - 2 years my lovely Aussie nan comes and stays with me (she's 90 in feb) I was supposed to pick her up thurs evening from London airport but got a call to say she's been rushed to hospital and has to have open heart surgeey (triple bypass) im super worried and also gutted I won't be seeing her were very close x i booked us an Isle of Wight caravan holiday for next Monday-friday but obviously she won't be here now :-( so will just be me and the girls dad, she's been sent home for 10 days on medication to make her heart stronger ready for the surgery 1st of June please keep everything crossed for her; she means the world to me x


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, if you ever do go for a cinnamon roll, Ikea has fantastic ones! 

Green, that is an awesome number!! And of course they will keep going up ;)

Gigs, we took a break of 2 months in the middle of it. Technically we did 3 cycles I think last fall, then skipped 2, and then caught the egg on first cycle back at it. Only did the deed once on o day and it was a quicky during hubby's lunch break :haha sorry, tmi!

Time for me to head out and explore the market. Today is the first day of it, so it'll be busy.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry just going to spam with a few pics of my lovely nan, she's not ur typical 90yr old lol still rocking around in stilettos bless her x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Forgot to answer ur Q gigs: 

My first daughter was around 8months NTNP, when I was 19,
Second daughter was around 7months NTNP 

And finaly my 3rd baby girl who im pregnant with, was around 9 months (7 of those I started actively trying using OPKS and FF, the last 3 cycles I used Concieve Plus  x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shaescott

Speaking of cinnamon rolls, I found this on ifunny 


GREENIE!!! THOSE BETAS ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- she's adorable I hope she has a speedy recovery. DH's grandma just had a quadruple bypass so I know how scary it is. Your nan will be in my thoughts. 


Thanks for the beta love. All of a sudden I'm terrified. My test was lighter this morning but my urine was also pretty diluted. But still with a beta of 116! Idk I'm freaking out. Guess this is the beginning of forever lol 
The only thing keeping me sane is I tested last night to show DH and it was just as dark as the FMU one....


----------



## shaescott

Green- try to do a long hold before next test! Then you'll know whether to worry or not. I betcha it'll be darker <3


----------



## Fern81

Craving cinnamon rolls so much right now (thanks pacific :)) I just had to put cinnamon in my (organic full cream ivf friendly) milk lol. If bfn I think Cinnabon will be one of my AF treats next weekend! 

Keeps you have such a lovely nan. So sorry that she's doing poorly, thinking of you. Xx

As for how long I've been ttc/how many cycles. .. I've lost count. Most of my life, feels like.

Green!! I'm betting twins ;).

3dp5dt today (8dpo) and I was soooo sick this morning, was sure I had a tummy bug!! (Not vomiting but other end lol tmi). And the nausea! But directly after the sickness episode I was so hungry that I gulped down a whole curry roti and then felt better. Idk. Maybe it was just an upset stomach from something I ate? I don't think it was from the hormones that I'm taking, I've been taking it for more than a week. Here I thought I wouldn't be symptom spotting lol!!! Torture, I tell you!!! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Green, so sorry you're now put in a mode of being worried! I do see ladies all the time freaking out over tests not getting darker then the next one is super dark. Don't panic yet! That beta is great. My m/c was only 54 (i think) at 16dpo, and the tests were light over several days.

Keeps, your g'ma looks amazing! I can't believe she's 90! Good for her. She sounds like a strong broad, I'd wager she'll be fine with surgery.


----------



## campn

Green- Your betas are perfect!! Don't even bother testing every day as you will barely see a difference, even the super sensitive blood betas are done every 48 hours for that reason! 

Keeps- I'm so sad for you and your nan, I know you talk about her a lot and she sounds like such a lovely lady. I'm praying she pulls through for you and your girls. 

Pest control came and did his magic. He's my new hero. He walked me through everything and taught me all those tricks and I'm a sucker for learning new things. He said they're all be dead and gone by Monday so I can finally relax a bit at home. 

One thing he said is I'm lucky it's just ants, if those were spiders they'd be so hard to get rid of, I guess not many things can get rid of spiders. *shivers*


----------



## gigglebox

Ewwww campn! We literally found a wolf spider on our house today. Hubs found it brought me outside to look...on my inspection, i discovered it has about 30-40 babies on its back *cringe* i caught it in a mason jar and took pictures. Hubs is going to release it far from the house. Thing is HUGE.


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, sorry about your grandmother. Finger and toes crossed she'll pull through. She looks like a strong woman that will be able to manage. She reminds me of my grandma, and those ladies are stronger then we think in their 90s ;)

Green, I wouldn't stress about one lighter test. Could just be a little less dye on the stick or lighter concentrated urine. ;) I only tested when af was officially late and only used one stick ;) here they don't do betas as far as I know. As long as there is no bleeding or bad cramps I figure it's all good.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- so glad the ant problem was taken care of!

Gig- we have those hear to! By here I mean at my moms house. Lol they're so scary. So glad I've never going one with babies on it!! 

I'm thinking I shouldn't test with such high levels I'm not sure a progression would do much good. Don't most progressions have low levels?


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and I forgot to mention, today is officially the day where I needed an elastic band to hold my jeans together. You know how jeans start to have a little stretch after a bit... well not enough today. But it's still super uncomfortable while I am sitting in my truck in the ferry line up


----------



## TexasRider

Green I wouldn't test everyday. The only thing that may show would be a digi with weeks and then you could watch it roll over from 1-2 weeks then 2-3 and then 3+. Seems like I read hpts are a yes/no thing and after a certain point they aren't good for progression. I would say with a beta of 116 you may well be past that point now


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Ewwww campn! We literally found a wolf spider on our house today. Hubs found it brought me outside to look...on my inspection, i discovered it has about 30-40 babies on its back *cringe* i caught it in a mason jar and took pictures. Hubs is going to release it far from the house. Thing is HUGE.

Oh god! You guys are nice people, I would set it on fire and walk away. I must be a jerk, but my first initial thought when I see something like this is "kill kill kill".


----------



## Breeaa

Green! Stop testing Hun! You have a great beta and testing daily will just cause extra stress. 116 at 12 dpo is amazing!!!! Maybe there's two in there. ;) 

Pacific, yay! Bellys getting bigger!! I didn't bother buying maternity jeans this time so I just used a rubber band whenever I wore pants. Lol

Crib is built!! It's a little earlier than I was planning but I had an urge to get it done. Now I'm baking cupcakes for DDs party tomorrow. Baby is wiggling all over making its presence known. Heartburn is killer lately. Bleh


----------



## campn

Bree- Yay for crib! I find it better to build them early on cause they're a great place to store things in! I just leave the swing, Boppy, whatever else in there. 

Pacific- Yep! Definitely growing, I'm a believer in "pants are optional" cause they won't get too tight if you're not wearing any! But seriously I don't wear pants inside the house. Outside I wear my leggings cause I just can't stand jeans material outside in the summer.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- I would want to set my crib up so fast like as soon as we Got it. 

Campn- I also would have set that thing on fire! Lol


----------



## shaescott

Just heard that a 10th grader from my old high school killed himself last night. So sad... No students have died at that school since way before I was there... Prayers for his family...


----------



## wookie130

Shae- How terrible! :( 

Greene- Don't fret over one light test. Your base number for your beta is great! PAL (pregnancy after loss) is tough...once you stop worrying about it being a chemical, you worry about having a later miscarriage, then you worry about stillbirth, then you worry about SIDS, and it goes on and on. Loss creates a lot of anxiety, and other women who have lost pregnancies/babies know this all too well...you are not alone. Take it one (long) day at a time. :hugs:

I would TOTALLY be taking a flame thrower to the wolf-spider. Or a hand grenade. WOAH!

Fern- I hope the nauseous pukies are a good sign! I'm going to say that it probably is!!!


----------



## Breeaa

So true on storage campn. I just started foldinh the washed clothes and putting them
in there until we buy a dresser. It feels good to have it built! 

Green, you'll have your new house and baby's nursery to do soon! I wouldn't blame you for wanting to do it right away. We don't have a nursery so that's why I was waiting. Just a corner in my room for now. 

Fern, I missed your post from earlier! Omg you're almost to the beta taking time. Woot woot! Sorry you weren't feeling well. I bet it's the meds. Hope you feel better before you get morning sickness! ;) I have a good feeling the little embie implanted. I've got everything crossed!

Gahhhh! I feel the urge to shop. That's never good with me. I spend money way too easily. lol


----------



## Jezika

Keeps - I'm so sorry about you nan. She is so glamorous, though - I can see where you get the good looks from! I hope she recovers quickly.

Campn - glad you sorted the ants. Sometimes we've had tiny, tiny mysterious bugs living in our kitchen, but to our shame we kind of just ignored them...

Green - I agree with the 48-hour testing. I aimed for that and even then sometimes the line did not seem darker. When I cracked and tested daily, sometimes it was even lighter. Seriously, try to hold out! And great beta btw. I have a seriously good feeling about this one.

CB - Now that I know you don't like cinnamon rolls, I like you a little less. JUST KIDDING! It's probably a good thing you're not into sweets. I'm so bad with them lately. I ate like a pint of gelato earlier :$

Breea - yay on the crib! Pics or didn't happen.

Pacific - you JUST needed an elastic? Dude, I was using one from like week 5, no joke.

Fern - I sense some preggers symptoooommmsss...

Shae - I'm so sorry. That's always so shocking :(

Gigs - a wolf spider with 40 babies on its back!?!? That's honestly the stuff of my nightmares. Spiders ruined my honeymoon in Costa Rica. Like actually. I never slept coz they were all over our room. The staff were like, "they're not poisonous." Uhhh, yeah, cause a phobia is rational...

J and Dobs - love to you


----------



## Jezika

Oh, Gigs, I got this BFP on cycle 3. I got BFP on cycle 2 too, but it ended in CP. Cycle 1 was a bust, and seemingly because we weren't using OPKs or temping so had BD'd in completely the wrong window. I guess I'm pretty fertile, which my mum did always tell me.

I'm heading to my BFF's apartment now (she lives in the same building). This morning she received an email from a woman saying she'd been sleeping with her boyfriend for the past year. He eventually admitted to it. My BFF is 36, was about to move in with her bf and was looking forward to marrying and starting a family. I'm so upset for her. And she came round to ours upset just as we were telling family in the UK about our pregnancy :(


----------



## Breeaa

Pic for Jez. Will add a skirt later! 

Sorry to hear about your friends bf issues Jez. :( 

Shae, how incredibly sad. :cry:

Gigs, I got pregnant on cycle 5, then had the CP and then again on cycle 6 which was the sticky babe.

Ugh sideways pic!!!! Sorry lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats green!!! You are super fertile when you O women! Lol question for you ladies (and I know this is controversial) but do you guys indulge in a glass of wine or drink during the TWW? I had positive ovulation tests Thursday and Friday and am not sure whether I should completely abstain from any drinks this weekend?


----------



## campn

Jez- Oh god I would have demanded another room especially since it's my honeymoon! When we went to Miami I woke up at 2 am to use the bathroom and there was a huge cockroach on the countertop. The next I told the staff and the woman said "Umm this is Florida." Then I said "Umm yeah I lived in Florida before, they belong outside." They came up and sprayed the room, your room sounds like it was infested though, that's where I draw the line! 

Bree- Awww that is the sweetest crib! And the clothes folded so neatly makes my heart turn into a puddle. I remember washing and folding DS newborn clothes and I kept squealing. I think I cried. 

Shae- I'm so sorry hun. It's so sad and heartbreaking how some people can become so hopeless like this. Suicide doesn't get rid of the pain, it only transfers it to someone else really. 

Future- I would! Drink until it turns pink!


----------



## campn

Dobbyyy!!!! <3 hi!!


----------



## JLM73

sorry ladies...slacker ass again:roll: 
*MrsG* HUGE congrats...the rest I have to catch up on....tho I will say I have never been so fascinated by the 50 10miu strips I received today from the UK...:cloud9:
8dpo, tested and bfn but who cares!!? I have 49 moreeeeee! EEEE:cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

Ok about the wolf spider...i just can't squish bugs. I feel terrible about it and it grosses me out, and the bigger they are, the more horrified i am by the thought of squishing them. So she lived. Hope she and her little minions kill less desirable bugs around our property...like ticks. For f's sake, those buggars are bad this year. I really hope they get eaten by our guinea fowl...

J, hi! Welcome back! I can't believe you're 8dpo already. Any donor prospects lines up for next month? Not that you'll need any since you're totally pregnant this cycle!

Dang it, who posted the crib pic? I can't remember....but i love it! I want to do white furniture next time around....which likely means just painting what i already have...but whatev's.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh also wanted to ask....do y'all have nursery themes?

For the next kid i want to do foxes if it's a boy and either foxes or mermaids if it's a girl.


----------



## DobbyForever

The woodland foxes are adorable

Congrats Greenie

Beautiful baby Jez

Love the crib (Bree?)

Fern sending positive thoughts that your embies stick

I know I am missing a lot but idk. The depression was better until I found out my friend has to do ivf and we cried like idiots together.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- love the crib! White seems to be really in I'm kind of leaning that way too. 

Gig- I live the fox idea! I have no idea what we'll do. It mostly depends on if we find out the sex. 

Dobs- hugs. You're in my thoughts often.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Atta girl! At least you do want something to be eaten! MOWHAHAHA! My DS just started doing an evil laugh and I can't get over it. But yeah I wouldn't want to squish a huge yucky bug, that's why shooting it or setting it up on fire sounds more fun! 

Dobby- Bless your sweet heart, I'm so sorry for your friend but I'm very hopeful that IVF will be a success hopefully! 

Oh and I'm not sure about the theme. It was easy to do one with DS, but this time with doing striped walls I don't know if I'll hang too many things or do decals/stickers. 

But if I do find a way probably woodland theme. Also it's so funny with DS I insisted on cherry brown nursery furniture, with this one I insisted on white. I've got no taste guys... You can't trust me.


----------



## campn

Oh and there so many other new crib colors! I've seen them lots lately, like grey, teal, olive blue, and so many others!


----------



## kittykat7210

In regards to the wolf spider, I would die, and I LIKE spiders!! But i just don't like them XD 

How does an elastic band help with trousers? Am I missing something XD

That's a beautiful crib brea!! Do you feel more on top of things now?

J!! Haven't seen you in a while, how are things going? 

:hugs: dobby

Shae we had someone who tried that, in the classroom with a pair of scissors. It was bloody awful :( it's awful that people get to that stage where they feel they have no choice :( 

Guys I'm sorry I'm being a bit selfish with my posts recently, but has anyone seen anything like this??? Like what the hell is going on!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claireybell

FutureMrs said:


> Congrats green!!! You are super fertile when you O women! Lol question for you ladies (and I know this is controversial) but do you guys indulge in a glass of wine or drink during the TWW? I had positive ovulation tests Thursday and Friday and am not sure whether I should completely abstain from any drinks this weekend?

I would sometimes get drunk in the tww lol as sooooo early on just before you find out i dont think it affects it but when your testing its not really tww more like 9-10 days after haha! Just like to say, the night before i had my positive test (very faint mind a 10dpo) i was very piss**d on wine! Baby is completely fine & havent drank anything since all those months ago in November :) 

If you abstsin from drinking, you would never have a drink id find..


----------



## claireybell

So much to read ha ha

Gigs, i luuuurve the Foxes woodland theme, its very Autumn/Wintery feel to it & very cute :) lotsa ickle fox cuddly toys hehe! 

MrsG i wouldnt test everyday as it dbls every 48hrs roughly but thst bets result is ace considering 12dpo hehe!! Twins i wonder.... :hugs: 

Breea i love that Cot, i wouldve put it together aswell ha ha! We are having the crib from my friend which i viewed the other day, very cute & lots bigger than a moses basket, i was saying to SO it'll save us buying a standard Cot straight away but now seeing yours i want a Cot aswell hahaa! Lovely :)

Ahh Keeps what lovely photos of you & your Nan & she does not look 90!! Yourhfull skin must def run in your family as your very young looking or just young hahaa! So sorry to hear about her surgery hun, my thoughts are with you & i hope it all goes well <3 

Kitty, elastic bands or hair bands help you to extend the life of your trouser/jeans fittings when the bumps growing & saves you buying Mat clothes straight away.. I show you a pic ;)

Urghh all this chat on bugs & insects... Gag! Im very squeemish with most insects & creepy crawlies.. Esp worms & ong SLUGS!!! Mass phobia!!! :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Kitty, here you go :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpstddetkmc.png


----------



## Fern81

Kitty- I personally wonder if that's not a random anovulatory cycle? Have you been taking temps every morning @same time before you got up?

I agree with drink till it's pink. Baby doesn't have a placenta that early on. 

Wolf spider? Sounds gigantic. I personally like spiders, I like most insects except cockroaches and other harmful buggsies. Dh is terrified of spiders though lol.

I'm loving the nursery theme ideas! (Yeah I'm jealous but still love reading everyone's stories about pregnancy & babies.) I'm thinking of doing a mural of a huge tree full of birds & bugs & other critters in one of our spare bedrooms. And make it up as a cheerful kiddies bedroom. Then at least my sister's kids have somewhere awesome to sleep when they come to stay over. We also want to build a huge slide from the upstairs bedroom deck into the swimming pool & I want a ferris wheel in the garden haha!! And a treehouse. Sooo if we never have kids we can always claim to build all the fun stuff for the nieces& nephews. 

Turns out yesterday's sickness was just a tummy bug/something I ate. I feel totally normal & non-pregnant again. I went to our local pharmacy today to buy some cheap early pregnancy tests but they don't stock them anymore. So I will probably not be testing out the trigger after all!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks I never knew you could do that!!

And the bit that's confusing me is ff solid crosshairs! And yeh same time when I get up, give or take a few where I've corrected them


----------



## JLM73

These Maternity Belly bands are a HUGE wardrobe save. Only like $16-20, and they come in tons of colors. They are basically a ring made of super stretchy spandex.
So earlt on you can wear your pants full undone, even off the arse a bit lol, becauce the band can be pulled up or down as needed- so no worries of plumber crack etc.
Also as bump expands and shorts start to look a bit short, the belly band covers your mid drift or can overlap the bottome of the shirt so it doesn't blow up etc.
I wore these gems from the poochy early phase thur surro twins AND all thru postpartum!

They also sell them already attached to jeans- which became my daily wear work or casual :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I purchased a black one of ebay few weeks ago even though i still live in my Mat jeans with a bump band attached haha!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- I'm sticking with anovulatory cycle. Unless you're not being consistent with temping and the room climate. Like open windows. 

Fern- I'm bummed I don't get to see you test out and then before beta. When is beta?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Terrible picture but 12dpo v 14 dpo. Definitely darker today so I'm happy and I won't be testing anymore.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kittykat7210

:( I'm sad this is my first month temping,meaning that a lot of my cycles may be anovulatory


----------



## claireybell

Great progression line there MrsG! Retesting can get really stressfull, will you be having another lot of Bloods done? 

Kitty, it couldve literally been complete coincidence that if it was Annovulatory cycle it just happened to be when you started temping, i would temp least a couple more cycles do you can see if theres a pattern or just a one of time :hugs: 

See if you can upload you ff chart to your signature hun x


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- how long are your cycles normally? I wouldn't be worried because anovulatory cycles every once in awhile are completely common. 

CB- I'm getting my second beta today. But I won't have the results until tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## claireybell

I actually purchased a Lipstick today, all that chat about Make-up & lippy the other day prompted me Lol! Its a toffee pinky brown glossy one :)


----------



## claireybell

Yay MrsG! I wonder if its tripled... Hehee! :winkwink:

You never know, they may go through super quick, if they're doing bloods on a Sunday your results may well be given!


----------



## kittykat7210

mrs.green2015 said:


> Kitty- how long are your cycles normally? I wouldn't be worried because anovulatory cycles every once in awhile are completely common.
> 
> CB- I'm getting my second beta today. But I won't have the results until tomorrow I'm sure.

About 35-37 days, the only other thing I've thought about is for the last 4 days I've woken up to my 'darling' hubby haven stolen all the covers -_- meaning I have been cold upon waking... But could it really affect it that much?


However I have just overlaid the last half of my last cycle (I had a chemical) onto this one, and this is the result:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

Green- That's an awesome progression! That's really dark for 14 DPO! Maybe twins!??? Or just a super healthy embryo in there!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit, FF game me solid crosshairs early for my late O cycles and for ano cycle. I had to go in and manually change it. Are you doing any opks now? There's always a chance you might O super late, but I would be wary of that because usually something extreme (stress, illness, cyst) causes that.

I forgot who asked about drinking. My gyn said any drinking done before a positive hpt was fine. For the obvious reasons, she says don't run off and get blackout drunk but that is more for mummy's health than baby lol


----------



## Fern81

Kitty- you will definitely see a pattern emerge after a few cycles. Fx it doesn't take many before you get your sticky bfp though!

Mrsgreen - I'm BETTING it's twins :)

My first beta is on Wednesday which is only 12dpo (14 days after trigger); second beta should be on Friday. My dr feels it's very important to test early to determine if a chemical pregancy took place (which means that implantation can take place for that patient). However I know from previous experience that I metabolize the trigger shot super slowly. So if I do get a + beta on Wednesday I will only believe it if the numbers have risen by Friday. 

Today I feel like ivf didn't work. I've had cycles where I feel comfortable but.... idk. I'm not even depressed, just feeling realistically that it didn't work.


----------



## Fern81

Hi dobs!! How are you doing today? Hugs!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- just gonna throw it out there... I have absolutely 0 symptoms lol. Not even the symptoms I had with my last two bfps. If I think about it real hard my smell is increased and I had heartburn once. Lol 

As far as twins.. I really don't think so. Not sure what DH thinks. But when I told him the first level he was thrilled and then said "uh oh twins" lol 
Just staying positive that this baby is sticking and in January I'll get to hold him/her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Greenie that is sweet

Fern hoping you caught greenies pity party leads to bfp!

I'm ok. Not good, not as depressed as yesterday, but just ok.


----------



## claireybell

Haha blokes will always say that about twins as they instantly think 'dbl the everything'. If it it was, he would be just as thrilled to bits as you MrsG :) 

Big hugs Dobbles :hugs: lovely to see you or write with you hehe xx

Fern, sometimes no symptoms at all are the most pregnant ones if that makes sense! I have everything crossed for you hunni


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm going to join the twins party greenie, with it being that high I really feel two have stuck ;) 


Just took an OPK because you girls got me thinking...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## claireybell

Wow thats an almost positive opk Kitty!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat7210

But now I'm back to square 1!!! No longer in the TWW XD good job me and hubby BD'd this morning For fun XD


Right enough about that, I'll see what happens sooner or later, what is everybody doing/ have done today :)


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: I am fully indulging in POAS-aholicness, and at 50 10 miu tests for $6:shrug: not even feeling bad about using 5 :rofl:
I even accidentally dropped the last one in a wet sink and was like ...grr...phooey...whatevs

I am generally feeling like shit from bad food 2 days ago, but have a deeply stabbing pain where right ov is now as well:roll: So fo nothing other than the 5 secs of happiness it brings me ...I shall pee at will 

*Kit* You may have just caught the tail end of your surge:hugs: if so or if not, you are still covered


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies,

This thread is super long..............anyone that got pregnant on withdrawal from re-entering or maybe seed in pre-seed? Hubby withdraw on time, but I know there is that one percentage and this cycle seems odd.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- I have no idea... Lol 


Sitting here waiting for my second beta... I'm all of a sudden so nervous. And a little nauseous. Most likely from being nervous.


----------



## campn

Kit- Sometimes I got OPKS this dark in my tww hun, I guess they still happen whenever you get a second estrogen surge. Your temp might go down too because of it!

So pregnancy feelings I forgot about, when baby sticks out its butt and your belly feels so hard on one side, that isn't a pleasant feeling. DS was lopsided to the right and oh dear god that hurt!! It's like that Alien movie when you could see the alien moving in there trying to break free!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha! I always think of aliens when I see bellies moving.


----------



## claireybell

Oh its a strange icky feeling isnt it Camps! My belly looks like it does the american wave sometimes.. :sick:

Hahaa the Alien thing is spot on :thumbup: 

Most probs out of nerves MrsG, hugs my lovely! Ask when you expect the results xx


----------



## pacificlove

Wow, that's some super dark pee sticks, I am glad to have checked in ;)

Remember it just takes one sperm, whether that's before pull out or after. Welcome to the group :)

As for me: I went to visit hubby yesterday and then checked out a couple of dairy goats after. Yepp, we'll be getting 3 adult goats that I can milk and one of them has a kid. So we'll leave the kid with the mom for the most part unless we are running low on milk ;)
The guy we bought them from is some kind of Mennonite or hutterite, his kids wore the traditional "don't show any skin" type of clothes and the wife was never to be seen after we showed up with Sunday being their holy day. (Oddly enough he writes emails and drives a semi truck for a job so I am a little confused as to what they are) either way, very friendly and I can bring my goats back to him for breeding my girls to his buck in the fall.
He told us he sells his goats milk for $5 per litre!! Now province regulations says we aren't allowed to sell it unless it's labeled for pet food consumption.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god I love goats!!! Show us some Piccys if you please :D xx


----------



## gigglebox

Same rule in the states, you can't sell it to consume but you can sell shares in your animal, and the person with shares can do what they wish with their share of milk.

To our new reader, if he pulled out and went back in, your odds are increased. That's what we did at the start of this thread and i believe i had a chemical pregnancy that cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, what's the result?

Dobs, thinking of you! I'm so sorry about your friend. That must have been cathartic for you both. Are you ttc this month?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- yay you finally got some goats! And yes I want some pics too. I love goats and all animals. I've never had goat milk. We've talked about the idea of getting a couple to keep the brush down but haven't decided yet. 

Gig- I won't get the results until maybe late tonight but most likely tomorrow morning.

Dob- I've gone to 3 different kaisers now between getting betas done last time and this and they all say they send it to regional. Which one guy said is Richmond. The one I went to today was even an actual hospital! You're so lucky yours does it in house.


----------



## pacificlove

Green you are lucky your bloods literally take a few hours for results. The lab on our little island only is open until noon as they want to catch the 12:35pm ferry over to the big island. They then put all the samples onto the big ferry to ship over to the mainland. Results take a couple of days...

I am really excited for the goats :) 8 days away. As soon that I saw the traditional wear of the children and father (and mother vanishing into the house) as we pulled in i decided to leave my phone in the truck. I figured they may not like phones, camera, etc. :( No pictures yet, but soon.

Sorry to be so selfish in my posts, but boy my hips have been sore. Thankfully hubby was home last night as the lower back/hip just went into a spaz when we laid down. I hope this stuff isn't here to stay...


----------



## campn

That alien talk makes me want to watch those movies again. I think they're so good! 

Pacific- Is that like the Amish in some way? I have a friend who grew up in an Amish community and honestly I loved talking to him cause I learned so so much from him, it's amazing cause now he's travelled most of the world and has done so much for himself. His friends on Facebook though always shock me, cause I look at their pictures and they look very Amish but yet they have Facebook and Instagram. 

Which brings me to this: https://youtu.be/ehbRz4kwt9Y


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, similar yes. I think some of the main differences would be the believe in modern culture such as electrical devices, cars etc. I feel like I want to ask him what he is. : Blush: it was interesting to see that his main attention usually jumped to hubby a lot easier then me.


----------



## JLM73

You all are really makin me miss the old Series Amish Mafia :(
talk about culture clash, and the church elders lookin the other wasy for the betterment of a society as a whole:shock:


----------



## mrs.green2015

According to my research on reality tv they would be Mennonite. Thanks TLC lol


----------



## Breeaa

Green, can't wait to hear your beta results!!! 

Girls I'm so excited! My checklist for baby is almost complete! I made a bare minimum list but yep, only a few more things on it! :happydance: I'm waiting until after baby is born to buy a swing, bouncer, high chair, etc so there's still a list but the things I need now are taken care of. 

I picked up some gender neutral onesies and sleepers today. It's so hard to shop gender neutral. Especially with all the cute girly things. I saw a girly onesie at TRU that said "Brand Sparkling New". I almost bought it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I saw that onsie too bre! It's so adorable. 


Not to be selfish but I'm seriously like panicking about my test results. Looking at the hpts dry they may be slightly darker not much at all. I feel like I'm on the verge of a panic attack. Idk what I was thinking getting attached so quickly. Seriously regretting it. Sorry just needed to vent.


----------



## campn

Green- If I called you crazy to panic over this would you really hate me!? I'm sure your numbers will be perfect hun. The waiting part drives anyone crazy though, when they did my betas they didn't even double but here I am now still pregnant. I think you've suffered enough heartbreak and I don't think it'll happen again, at least I hope not. <3

Bree- Aww I love this! I love getting things off the list! I'm also delaying purchases until baby is born, like clothes for 9+ months I barely even buy. My sister is as far as you and she barely got anything so she thinks I'm crazy, I told her she's crazy to think she can pull off everything in her third trimester! :p 

So back to the religious talk, I'm always so into researching and reading about Amish, Mormons, Scientology, Jehovaa witness and all of these smaller religions. I go to a non denominational church but I still find them so interesting.


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, I'm not even bothering with anything past 3 months. Dh's mom and grandma always go crazy shopping for baby clothes. They're just waiting for the gender to go! Lol 

Green, I'm sure the beta will be fine. Try not to stress! Easier said than done I know. After my Cp I was the same. I was so sure it would happen again. Just take a breather and relax!! <3


----------



## gigglebox

Going to bed but biiiiiiiiig *hugs* to you Green! Pregnancy after loss is tough. I'm already terrified of my next miscarriage, if I'm honest....but worrying does nothing, and your test looked great to me. When I had Des, I saw barely any progression on my cheapies. The FRER were giving it to me, but those internet strips....I would have panicked if they were all I had!


----------



## gigglebox

Here's a link to my tests with Des: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...n-my-positive-tests-progression-frer-ics.html

Note how crappy the ic's are. Also, note that the test beyond 12dpo basically all look the same.


----------



## mrs.green2015

You guys are all right! I know I'm crazy and I needed to hear it. lol even DH keeps telling me "the number was so high so fast there's no way it's going down" 

Campn- all the religion stuff well lots of stuff is so interesting to me too. I've watched full documentaries on stuff like that. 
How is your sister doing?

J- that's where I learned these things! Well some of them! Haha


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I was MIA yesterday lol. 

I'm so excited for your beta results Greenie! They've totally gone up!

News about the suicide... I went to the corner store after church last night to pick up some brownie mix for a baby shower my coworkers are having for the pregnant one. She's got a c-section scheduled for June 1st because the baby is breech. Anyway, the cashier mentioned the high school and we talked about the nicknames we gave it in our different years (she was middle aged) and I mentioned the suicide and she said she knew the mother. Turns out his girlfriend broke up with him so he shot himself (in the head) over FaceTime with her. In his family room, while his parents were at work. He was an only child too, I can't even imagine the pain the family is going through.


----------



## kittykat7210

Green, your beta will be fine <3 I have such good vibes greenie!!!


Shae that's awful, such a shame to waste a life over such a small thing :( and such a pity for the family being an only child :( devastating


----------



## campn

Shae- I can't believe he shot himself in front of her, how is she supposed to ever heal from that!? I would be traumatized. His poor parents :(


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm surprised it hasn't made the news :( a tragedy like that, so sad!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Shae, that is just horrifying. I have no words. 

Green, any update?


----------



## Fern81

Shae- that is such a totally senseless tragedy. My heart goes out to his family and the poor girl. My best friend committed suicide (not in front of me though) and it took me years to start to heal. Thinking of you too, what a shock hun. Xx

Green- stalking for beta news!

Well I "happened" to come across some 20miu cheapies and bought 5. Now I can test out the trigger. Scared of getting a bfn but I've decided that not knowing is much worse!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty it's not official yet. The investigation will conclude tomorrow, technically we're not supposed to say for certain it was even a suicide but we all know it was. The investigation is just a formality I think, for the family.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- that is so terrible. My bff's brother was a manic depressant and killed himself last year. It's the saddest thing because they really think there's no other way. His poor family they must be going through hell. 

Fern- I'm so glad you're testing out the trigger! When will you take your first test?


Afm- thank you all so much for letting me be sled is and slightly (or a lot) crazy lately. I love you all! And I guess i feel comfortable Officially saying I'm pregnant! Yesterday's beta was 248 with a doubling time of 43 hours.


----------



## shaescott

Greenie! YAAAAY! I knew it would go up, I knew it! You're officially knocked up!


----------



## Fern81

Yay Green! I might be testing tonight but definitely starting tomorrow morning.


----------



## JLM73

*GREENTeam!!!!* YAY!!! How did your hubs react???:happydance:

*Fernalicious* SOOO glad you found some low miu cheapos!!:dance:
Can't wait to see your starting so we can alllll confirm the sticky bean!!!
Gosh I wish I could afford IVF- everything is sooo much faster and set in timeframes :wacko:

AFM RE-doing all my sauces from market as my annoying mother dumped EVERYthing in a huge bowl and threw it in the fridge:growlmad: 
It was ALLLLL separate recipes grrrr so the WHOLE batch of about $50 in ingreds is a wash!
Then she flips out on me about how was she supposed to know?!?!
LEAVE SH*T ALONE that is NOT yourrrrs:brat::hissy:
30+ marinades....RUINED!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Oh my word J!!! I would have freaked out. Life at your house & your donor sagas sound like a sitcom.... but surely not funny at all if it's happening to you!!! 
Hun we were very fortunate to get a huge financial contribution to help fund our ivf.... trust me otherwise it would not have happened!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- oh my gosh. That's so frustrating it's like a child where you have to specifically tell her what she can and can't touch. 
As far as DH he's so excited. He even bought a onesie while he was on his trip this weekend.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

We are not trying and because I am breastfeeding we are not using any hormonal contraception. I doubt I am pregnant because hubby is VERY careful. I do feel funny though, but that can be just hormones playing around. I have no idea where I am in my cycle and when last I had a proper cycle. My grandmother passed on the 7th of april and as far as I can remember I had af a week before then. I can't remember if I had anything inbetween because the past few weeks was crazy. I did had some light brown spotting two weeks ago. Since then I had on and off cramping and some mild nausea here and there, but nothing that screams pregnant like with my other 4 pregnancies. I know withdrawal method is anything between 74-96% safe so I highly doubt I am pregnant. lol Just curious.

But must say it brings on the broodiness and we are not near ready to have another baby, if ever. Hubby doesn't sound to keen :( I don't know if I will have the heart to tell him if we should get a surprise because I have no idea how he would react. Our first was a surprise, but we were better prepared financially. He is a great husband and father, but don't know if he will be able to carry the financial burden of another one right now. If we were in the UK or USA things would have been different, but we live in a country where we have no future and it's hard to find a job as is. I am a sahm and other ethical groups have more advantage than we do at the moment. So job hunting is a bit of a mission and a half. Okay, don't want to go there, but just so you know that in other circumstances it might have been different. 

Congratulations to those of you that are expecting <3


----------



## gigglebox

Green that is so precious, I'm so thrilled for you and that you and hubs get to celebrate. I'm confident this is your "rainbow bub" and I can't wait to see your bump shots!

J, wtf?! Any more updates on getting to move away from that crazy lady? Hmm, I'm Thinking you bottle it all and call it a special limited edition sauce. You give it a name like "mish mash" and when people ask about it, you have a story, and people love that crap.

Fern, please post your tests! I agree, i always like to know asap. Anticipation kills me...i'm not one to wait for af to show up. I need the heads up from bfn's a few days in advance.


----------



## gigglebox

Angel, have you taken a test? That would clear things up ;) pull out sex rules are:

1. He pulls out before ejaculating
2. He does NOT go back in after
3. He pees before having sex again

When I think I had the cp, he broke rule number 2. When I had the miscarriage, I was either pregnant from sex 3-4 days before ovulation, OR from him breaking rules 2 & 3 on the day I ovulated. If you follow the rules, pregnancy is very unlikely.


----------



## campn

Green- I've seriously been waiting for this all morning!! So so happy for you! You get to keep this one! <3


----------



## wookie130

GREEN!!!!! :happydance: Yay!!!!!!!!!!! 

This is literally all I have time to type...my students are in PE, and are on their way back to my room! LOL!


----------



## JLM73

:roll: Yes....My life could be a sitcom...would be even nicer if someone PAID me for it...
Also *Gigs* no dice on making ANYthing out of the F 'd up mess she created of 5 diff sauces :growlmad:
It all soured, discolored, and tasted like piss and sewage...trust me I def didn't need the $ loss...was well beyond salvage...also she broke the acid/canning rules which meant the sauce could have potentially grown salmonella:roll: like I need law suits ...grrr


----------



## JLM73

*MrsGeeee* sorry forgot to add hubs reaction is adorbs:cloud9:

Bad thing about using a donor and not being in a relationship :( no one to share the ttc path with really.
Not even sure if my donor will be usable again next month, as he is ghost mode unless I text him first :roll: sure the Not a GF - GF thing.
Whatevs...I'm not mentioning it to him in case I need him again.

So NOT in the mood for repair ppl today, and nutjob mom has a TV guy coming for a 15 yr old damn TV, that is basically just OLD and quirky, yet she insists to pour $$ in it, when it's not even HERS! It's my 54" chunky model, that she just won't let die! 
For the love of God woman just get a damn modern flat screen!!!
She's easily dumped $800 into a TV I paid like $900 for new...

-Let's see other minor things...I need a car so I don't have to fight mom over "ours"...
-I wish I could win the lotto NOW so I could move to a quaint farmhouse AWAY from Mom NOW and focus growing my veggies and animals...
-I'm crampy and have less than even a squinter on my IC...but I'm humoring it as a "sign" since I am only 9dpo (I guess)
-The Xtina Ag and Whitney Haulogram duet was good, but I fin them very weird :huh: ( Tupac and Snoop had one and Celine and Elvis too---all weird)
:happydance: Saw on the news Wheels on Wheels! What a NEAT idea!
Clay Sculpting wheels on a bus so it's a mobile art studio for those who don't have exposure to it..


:-k....I'm getting old...and grouchy...and my eggs are too :rofl:
OK back to marathoning unsolved mysteries on youtube and downloading game apps...not liking them, and deleting them to find more....sigh


----------



## JLM73

:huh: Where is everyone??
:shrug: oh well evap or early :bfp: squinter from this afternoon...hoping the latter, as I am ready to take my toys and leave the sandbox after 22 tries...:sadangel:


----------



## campn

J- You should try some dating apps! Not tinder though I've heard lots of awful things about it, but like OkCupid or so? My neighbor has been using it so she's always telling me about her adventures. Adventures of a 57 years old woman that is. It gets really weird when she gets to the sexual parts and I'm like I BEG YOU DO NOT TELL ME. Just thinking of a 60 year old penis isn't something I want to discuss ever! :p 

And oh a 15 year old tv!?? It's not extinct!? This should be a crime. I would drop a hammer on it by "accident". Tell your mom it belongs to a museum with her :p 

It'd be so nice to win the lotto huh!? Just enough to pay off credit cards and buy a car. We are down to one car now so that means I get to stay home so often. Not a fun thing. 

I see a squinter on the first test!!


----------



## Fern81

I just tested with a 4hr hold and got a bfn, which I kinda expected but it has me confused. Last year I did a 5000iu trigger and got bright pink positives until 14 days after the trigger (12dpo) which lead me to assume that I just metabolize the trigger very slowly. This time I triggered with 10000iu and it's gone by 10dpo? I couldn't have been pregnant last year with that cycle because I ovulated from the LEFT (the side where ovary & tube etc were all fused together). Or was I? Or did my metabolism speed up? .... or.... is it because this was only a 4hr evening hold? Weird.


----------



## shaescott

J I think I might see something. I'll get to editing soon


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I second Campn on dating sites!
I can't see anything yet but hope I do soon!

Fern- weird. Maybe somehow you did have a chemical last year? It'll be interesting to see your test tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

J, I see the line on the skinny test! I really hope this is it for you.

I'm currently at the vet. My dog got an eye injury :( poor thing has gone through so much medical stuff in his life.

Fern, very strange that it would be negative already...are you going to continue to test daily?


----------



## Fern81

Yep I'll test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## claireybell

Yay MrsG i knew your bloods would be great!! Im so happy & excited for you! This is your sticky rainbow bean i can feel it :hugs:

Fern & J im a stalking your next tests ladies! 

Omg J!!!! All those sauces in one bowl.. I would tipped the lot over my mum lol!

Oh Gigs yoir poor doggy.. How did he hurt his eye? Hope it heals quickly bless him


----------



## JLM73

Thx ...but I am Sooooo offf dating sites...if you think me being VERY direct and no BS attracts alot of donor creeps you have NO idea what I get on dating apps, besides none of the dating apps coincide with guys wanting a baby YESTERDAY :haha:

I have used ALLL of them since my first divorce in 2006, and none of them have attracted ppl who were genuine in my case- or they oops ...forget to take things off their profile like "wants kids":roll:

I def have options to go out or hook up, just not in that mindframe...
I need a mix of animal/nature lover, who missed out on marriage and kids making millions and now looks back with regrets:rofl:
Oh and add wants to be my sugar daddy to that LOL

*Gigs* sorry about your :dog: When I had a couple acres my Great Dane came in one night from a romp happy as a clam but with a HUGE gash on his side:shock:
Best I figure he must have snagged a nail head in the yard as I literally am crazy about dog proofing:shrug:
Emerg vet wanted like $2000:saywhat:???
But said it could wait till a.m. My vet threw a few stitches in and cost like $50...E vets should NOT be ripping pet lovers off:growlmad:
Eyes gen heal quickly if not a really bad injury :hugs:

Working on some crochet bags now as I can't stand another sec in kitchen with mom muddling around grrrr. DS is being picky about food as well, so not a good food day...hope I see more than haze on tomoro a.m.'s IC...
I def need some silverlining!

*Fern*, I recall you were bummed about having to give up running for a bit, but I think you have a combo of 1- a short hold and 2 a faster metab rate this go round:hugs:
I never had to do the trigger shot part of IVF, but knew many surros who did, and they are very diff per person on how fast they leave you. Also If you ave alot of fluid intake/certain meds it metabs out faster too.
I am however happy to know your PINK line will be the real-dealy-o very very soon!
:dust:

*CB* had to chuckle- does your babe being the size of a cuke now mean it's growing lonnngger?? Like a weiner dog??:rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa J thats what i thought.. She must be very looooooong Lol!! 

Emergency Vets are crazy fees here in uk aswell, its not fair!!! Not that we wouldnt pay a stupid price if our pets needed treatment but its awful!! We have Pet insurance but our vets that our Cats are registered at, you need to pay most up front & then claim back on insurance, sucks!


----------



## gigglebox

J, you need ro invest in a macro lens for these photos :haha: but even so, i see the line now on my ilad on the IC. 

My dog...poor guy, he was sedated and had a $3000 MRI a few years back when he was exhibiting signs of a brain tumor. Thank god my mom offered to pay for it...however NOTHING was wrong. Turned out to be a side effects from meds, and a simple meds change (for his epilepsy) solved the issue. 

This time he has an ulcer in his eye, as well as blood in it, which evidently signifies trauma like he'd been in a fight or hit. Now if memory serves, Des smacked him on the side of the face with a monster truck toy the other day :growlmad: so i have to keep an eye on it (ha) and make sure it's clearing up and not getting worse. He's got three types of meds....oy. I just love when all my anxiety triggers happen at the same time!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Poor dog gigs! Hope it's a seedy and cheap recovery!


----------



## gigglebox

To sum this dog (my boston terrier) up medically:

Got hit by a car at 2ish years
Diagnosed with epilepsy at 3 yrs
Starting chasing things that weren't there at 5 yrs-ish, brain tumor suspected, MRI, meds change, all ok 
Liver values out of whack (not sure when that happened) suspected tumor in liver, ultrasound showed all OK, continues to live with a weird liver
Now this eye thing...

There are other things here and there, and things we didn't take him to the vet (like the time he got under our shed with a groundhog and it scratched up his face)

Our other dog gets seasonal allergies, this is the first year he hasn't had steroids in the spring. He did get stung on the face once and his entire left side of his face BLEW UP, but otherwise no major issues thus far, knock on wood.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I am a firm believer that the great things we do for less able (especially animals) puts some extra shine on the old halo:winkwink:

And WTH is a macro lens?? I use a cell phone lmao
I am only as techy as need be- trust me I would be in a cabin holed up in the woods off the grid is I could still have a way to keep up with you all :hug:


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry about your mom j, with that tv she sounds like my parents. They had a big old 12 year old tv that had gone so dark you couldn't make out anything anymore. So one Xmas my brother and I went in together and bought them a smaller but flat screen TV. They were so surprised to see so much more detail. Like "omg, j didn't know this and that was placed in the background in this tv show!" They admitted had been wrong... which was the big surprise to us, although dad still says "the old tv still worked..."

Gigs, hope your dog heals quickly! She sounds like an expensive dog ;)
Thankfully we've only had one emergency with ours. Spent the afternoon at the beach where he was chasing waves for hours. When we got home he just laid down on the couch, refused his dinner (which he normally loves) and his stomach was starting to feel hard. So I called the e-vet and best they could say was to bring him. I was so afraid he had bloated. First off they took a guess on what they would do, charged me the estimated cost of medical expenses (and i was a college student who had just paid for her books so had $200 left on my credit card) which thankfully mom paid for. They then kept him over night with a tube down his nose to release the gases in his stomach, continued to do x-rays throughout the night. He had a 50/50 chance of bloating that night. I slept so terrible but his best chance was at the vets, not at home. 24 hours later, got him back. I learned that salt water kills the electrolytes in the stomach that keep the gases down and my stupid dog had just ingested way too much which led to salt water poisoning. Cost me $1200... oh but we did get $50 back from the original estimate..... 
Sadly the dog did not learn his lesson and continues to drink salt water when given the chance. :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

The nurses just called to make my first pregnancy appointment, and I assume last appointment with my RE. It's not for a few weeks but I instantly felt nauseous after. Lol guess that's a good thing.


----------



## JLM73

OMG expensive for salt water!!!:shock:
I know about alot of doggy no nos like peach pits, onions, chocolate, and learned about croton plants being poisonous to dogs the hard way- so I NEVER have them around my house!:nope:
Trying to get a better pic for *Gigs*:rofl:

Just did this test a cpl hours ago - still very crampy ALL day ...I never did the ring trick as my phone camera generally lets me pin point a spot, these skinny ICs are just so damn hard !!


----------



## JLM73

Yay *Mrs G *Sooo exciting!!

:shrug: Sorry ladies I tried my best but the squinter barely survived the upload to my laptop, so no doubt BnB will nix it altogether.
I'll try my best to NOT drink anything before bed and hope for something better tomorrow:roll:
:blush: and YESSS! I did :test: this many times in 3 days ...don't judge me lol


----------



## JLM73

:shock: OMG :rofl: I CAN actually see my own squinter BnB must be playing nice today!

Anyway here's the other 4 sucky ones...


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh on my phone, will re-investigate those sticks tonight.

J, you reminded my, my dog also once ate a bar of chocolate he stole off my night stand. I freaked and called the vet, and they told me to force him a couple tablespoons od hydrogen peroxide to induce vomitting. Wouldn't you know it, that dog downed it all and just sat there looking at me, like, "What?" And never puked. Fortunately he was fine.


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: Gigs!
Dogs ...well pets in general can be such stinkers...
My bullmastiff is yet AGAIN playing the non-stop whining because he needs to poop, then when we get outside he tries everything he can NOT to poop to delay going back inside-even tho he literally overheats in 5 mins:growlmad:
Grrrr of course we don''t have a FENCE so I can just leave him out alone...cuz that is yet again one mor thing mom renigged on regarding living together...a fence.
And since the HOA has strict fence types/rules- it's like $5k:nope:
NOT hapnen!

She has been trying to be "nicer than your mom" to DS who is in royal defiant mode the last cpl days:saywhat:

I don't play the letting kids play ppl off each other thing, and neither did she, but she is only doing it now to make DS think I am being mean WTF?? What Grandma does that??

I literally JUST told her put the damn house up for sale so we can split housing and go from there bcuz I will NOT be undermined when it comes to my kid!

Oh, and all this was over him whining his soda got warm, when I told him for 2 hrs to drink it ( insulated cup) My "mean-ness" was telling him I was NOT stopping my crochet order to get him ice after being warned 2 hrs.

He's sooo mis-treated :roll: ....So irritating


----------



## JLM73

Yes....I'm bored...and OCD labeling the fmu line from ystrdy, and the one today :blush:



:dohh: I give up trying to figure things out anymore lol
Cramped all afternoon, and def pink cm ...I'm only cd17/9dpo, so hoping it's a bean digging deeper and not weird cycle crap-ola/cp


----------



## pacificlove

J, how many dpo are you now?

Green, I missed the second results.. :( can you repost?


----------



## JLM73

pacificlove said:


> J, how many dpo are you now?
> 
> Green, I missed the second results.. :( can you repost?

I'm only cd17/9dpo...still crampy. Only saw the pink cm after peeing, not even enough to feel wet or anything, so def something with lining goin on - hope it's just a bean...or THREE digging :rofl:
I'm not hoping for trips, but would welcome twins as whenever I conceive is 95% my last :(, and I did the highest dose of Soy this cycle with EPO:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

PL, that sounds terrifying! Bloat is no joke and i'd be so scared, too. Glad he was ok, but man, the terror of ill pets is real! Dumb dogs!

J, a macro lens takes super close up photos very clearly. I definitely saw a line on the first ic, but i'm having trouble with the last photos, i think because of the blur factor. 

Hmm maybe next time i test i'll whip out the macro lens. Definitely bought 5 wally cheapie tests tonight :happydance: i'm excited to be back in the game! However, as i said before, with all the stress of everything i'm not sure if i'm capable of pregnancy right now....time will tell.


----------



## campn

LOL gigs. When I first adopted our dog I wasn't sure what she was capable of yet, but I had to go out oneday and I innocently left an EXPENSIVE bar of chocolate, like those fancy Europeans ones they don't sell here. It was just on my coffee table when I left, I didn't think my dog could ever reach it. 

I came back and could only find the foil wrapping all over the floor, I was like wait what just happened!?? Turned out the stinker ate it! She was just sitting on the couch looking all innocent at me as if she was saying "The cat did it."


----------



## gigglebox

Campn! I keep forgetting to say it but i love the new photo :) in fact i love that you always rotate photos.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- 
12dpo: 116
14 dpo: 248 
:)


----------



## JLM73

Ahh Gigsey...Macro seems a weird name for something to photo micro things :haha:
I was too lazy to google it, but I think you mentioned it before.
I really have no need for one, prob much handier for a pro photog like you!

I'm literally spoon feeding Beef Ramen to DS so he will get full and 
"Go the F*CK to SLEEP!" lol so need that book...

Camps you always do great Avs! I just liked the last one due to the fact I used to draw with charcoal and it reminded me of that:cloud9:

OMG just saw a preview for a new movie "Me Before You"
ahhh:cloud9: But brought back a memory of one of my 1st dating site experiences where a guy in a wheelchair blew me off:growlmad:
I mean WTF...I totally am open to date alot of types, and having med backgrnd I never hold med issues against men but WTF??
Talk about ego blow! That was when I was all fine and whatnot too!:sadangel:
OMG the trailer looks SOOOO good- and UK accent??? I am so there with a huge box of tissues!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh993__rOxA


----------



## campn

Gigs and J, you ladies are awesome and wonderful. I've been feeling so down about how I look lately with the weight gain so far. I gained 4 lbs in 5 weeks and that kinda seemed a lot to me. I thought the whole pound/week doesn't happen until the third trimester!? 

OMG J, HAHAHAHA!!! I can't believe he blew you off! Oh I really don't miss dating, not that my marriage is this happy perfect thing but it's comfortable at least. I was always so bad at dating! We should share more sad/disaster date stories!


----------



## gigglebox

I dated this dude once....literally. We went out once and met at a chick fil a. I went back to his place--i was late teens, as was he, so yes, mom was upstairs--and he was hitting on me hard core. He showed me some of his drawings and told me he wanted to draw me nude. I was pretty uncomfortable so i made up some reason to go...and then he went in for a kiss. I felt bad so i did kiss back....ugh i felt so dirty afterward! Then the next day i left my computer on but my family and i went to an ammusement park. When i came back, he had blown up my instant messenger. It started out like, "hi! How are you?" And progressed into, "fine, go ahead and ignore me, i see how it is". So i was like, dude, i was away all day....and he says, "oh. You should change your myspace relationship status." He wanted me to change it to "in a relationship" after a single date to a fast food chicken joint....um, no. I told him that he was coming on waaayyy too strong and he got extremely offended and i think he gave me the, "leave me, just like everyone does!" line....i think i just closed the IM window and never talked to him again.

The end.


----------



## JLM73

OMG *Camps* no worries on looks NOR weight gain- your lil girl is sucking up /adding alot of fluid even this early- you are still such an exotic hottie :winkwink:

*Gigs* OMG :rofl: glad you dodged the serial killer! Tho chik fil a may have made me change MY status :rofl: KIDDING a plate full of lobster tail??? :cloud9: I'll elope :rofl:

AFM I am itching all over cuz this damn :dog: STILL refused to poop and the Florida State Birds attacked me ( mosquitos) ANND DS is up and hyper as hell! I'll be DAMNED if I get up early for that damn stubborn mutt to poo. Resorted to the old vet trick of some lube and a thermom up the wazoo...:growlmad:
He looked at me like :shock:WTF?? then pooped within 2 mins....damn dog...

Now I'm itchy crampy AND more irritated...
I better wake to a blaring BFP after this shit day ...


----------



## campn

Gigs- Haha! He sounds like he had some abandonment issues lol! And how cute are you to feel so dirty after one kiss! I miss MySpace days. I hate Facebook so much I seriously deactivate mine all the time but only bring it back for my family. 

One of my dates, this awkward guy, we met at this coffee shop and sat down then he said "I hope you're not counting on me to pay, I only have $20 on me." I thought umm okay idiot, wasn't expecting you to pay but wow. We got our water and he knocked his glass off cause he was all nerves I guess and water got everywhere, and that includes me! I was like yeah no problem it'll dry. 

As we are walking out there was a mirror on the wall and then he kept commenting on how short I was. Like omg you're so so short! I'm 5 ft, he's like 5'2. 

I think we texted twice after that and that was it. 

Another guy I really liked was a pilot and I loved that, until he got brave enough to open up to me about his fetishes. He was into BDSM and had this WEIRD gross foot fetish and wanted me to dominate him and chain him up from his neck and call him my dog while he licks my feet. Hell no. No. No. I think he's still to this day blocked off all my social medias. 

I've more awful date stories but I think it only reflects badly on me :p what's with my taste right!?


----------



## JLM73

Not a bad reflection on you Camps:hugs:
I think the more open you are or caring to a wide variety of men or women the more crazies you give a chance!
I am careful and always background check before they even know much about me and I still have had alot! But they say FL is the crazy state....

I'm trying to avoid benadryl for a couple hrs so I can be sure my a.m. pee is concentrated...just ate a huge bowl of cereal an hour ago :blush:
I'm so itchy! Damn little mosquitos! They are the worst!

Also DS is STILL up grrrr, chatting away...despite my headphones so I can hear my documentaries on laptop:roll:

I had a foot fetish guy...last year,,,the one who didn't care if I used a donor!?
He wasn't weird freaky and we did everything but any type sex but LOVED that he was obsessed with massaging my feet :haha:
He even sucked them...which is just..eww...weird...warm and mushy and wet...:shrug: NO idea what the turn on is about doing or receiving that

I even had a SUPER cute guy that I briefly dated years ago...who was oddly SUper turned on by wanting to give ...ahem ...special kisses to me during AF!
NO NO NO! that was just SUCH a dirty turn off to me!
Ppl get some weird ass fetishes! He was gorgeous, but instantly Troll-like after he told me that! He even wanted to pull my tampon out!? So crass dude WTF??


----------



## TexasRider

Geez I could tell some stories about all my dudes I dated.. And by dated I mean slept with.... Basically I went through a phase where if they had a Penis and bought me drinks I slept with them. I was a bit of a whore...

Anyway I had one guy who all he did was play war hammer online( sucky knockoff of world of Warcraft) he took my V-card at the age of 17-he was 25 and we didn't work out then and I gave him another shot when I was 26. He didn't change one bit. I left my ex hubs who was abusive for him cause I knew I needed a man to help me not go back to him and then Left him 6 months after I got divorced. 

Another dude legit had a pelt on his chest and back.. He was like oh when I lose 15 more pounds im gonna wax it. I was like dude you should wax it NOW! Couldn't deal with that much hair Among other things. Mostly maturity level and we stopped dating.

There are a ton more and some I would rather forget... I'm not gonna lie I was a bit on the pathetic side...

Thank God AF seems to be on her way out.... Fingers crossed this cycle goes normally


----------



## pacificlove

Green, omg those are some fantastic numbers! No wonder you are over the moon :)

J, funny dog! If mine has to, he'll poop on command ;) really good when we are on a long 18 hour road trip where we leave before breakfast.

Gigs, welcome back to the ttc wagon :) awesome! :) 

As for weirdos that I dated: there was one guy in highschool that I went out with. We went to mini golf , then just talked in the car on our way to a "romantic" beach where we were going to watch the sun set. At that point in my life I had only spent 1 year in Canada and my English was still quite broken, some things he had to explain so I knew what he ment and he kept correcting me quite rudely when I said things wrong. At the beach he leaned in to kiss so I followed (my first french kiss, ha-ha) after which he leaned away, I whipped his slobber off my face and saw how he used breath freshener :haha: Then he got lost on the way home. That was it for contact. I saw him in school q few times but all that I saw made me glad things didn't go anywhere.
Years later he some how found me on Facebook and apologized for the odd kiss and admitted that was his first kiss and had no idea what to do. He then asked for some help understanding the Nazis and German translations. So I blocked him there.


----------



## campn

J- Lots of people in Florida are crazy and quite trashy really, I'm not sure what it is and don't want to speculate why that is but just seems that lots of the southern states are that way? I met this guy and we were going to go out on a date, then I thought I would just google his name you know, no harm. It came up with a mugshot!! I told him about it and he made up a huge lie that made no sense to me so I blocked him, 

I know a mugshot looks so bad, but lying about it too!? Yuck.


----------



## campn

Pacific- OMG ew!! You can't really recover from a horrible kiss I honestly believe. I've only kissed two guys though and my first was this guy from Norway who was odd and shy and geeky and the kiss tasted bitter and just gross. 

Also I may not know everything about Germans but I know you shouldn't bring up the word Nazi up unless you were very close friends and the person is cool with it. What an idiot.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn , there are weirdos everywhere. Can't blame you at all for blocking him. Lying is a big no-no.

I am ok to talk about Nazis unless you tell me you want to be one or think what they did is a good thing and therefore you need old German documents translated so you have a better understanding of their "work". The date had turned into a big creep.
I will add that my grandpa was forced to fight on the front like so many others.


----------



## campn

That's why he wanted information!?? Geez!!! That's pretty crazy and sad. I know there are still nazi groups in Europe that want to bring that back but it's pretty weird that a Canadian from far away would even want to check that out.


----------



## pacificlove

Like I said, he was a weirdo and I am sooooo glad this first date turned into a great nothing.:)


----------



## JLM73

*Pacif *Oh my! Yea I tend to date more interracially than anything, but I have had a few guys straight up say " I always fantasized about dating a Black girl!" :saywhat:
Umm...ok we all have fantasies and looks prefs but keep that sh*t on the DL until MUCH later, it's just creepy....
I'm thinking Why?? Did you hear we have 3 p*ssies?? Cuz I'm only half Black...guess that's why I wasn't born with all THREE:growlmad: lol

Sometimes ppl just say dumb junk truly not realizing it sounds very rude, crass, sexist, racist whatever...ugh.

Oh *PL* my dog KNOWS to Poop when I say Go Poop- I teach all my show dogs this so we don't miss any tight breaks btwn rings. THIS mule of a dog, just gives me a side eye glance, pretends to sniff around, and will NOT poop when he knows I am in a hurry. Any time I could care less he poops straight away and runs inside for a treat :dohh:

Bad kissing, breath, hygiene are hard to come back from when I meet someone!

On a :munch: note STARVING at 1 am here , but my last pee looked diluted still so I am waiting for a Boston Market COuntry Fried Steak n mashed taters to cool....
figure that has enuff sodium my pee should be neon orange:rofl:


----------



## Fern81

Omw I laughed so much at all your dodgy date stories! I think my creepiest one is a guy who I dated for a year when I was 19; was never really in love with him so I ended up dumping him for the guy who became husband #1. Well about 12 years later he got hold of my number somehow and texted me just to say hello (at least that's what I thought initially!)... after a few friendly texts and laughing about "the old days" he send me a photo of a lock of MY HAIR that he kept all these years! Voodoo style! I don't even remember giving it to him, must have been after a haircut or something!? WTH who keeps someone else's HAIR for TWELVE YEARS??? And then he admitted that he still drives slowly past my parents' house every once in a while, hoping that I will be visiting them & trying to catch a glimpse! I told him to see a psychologist and then blocked him from every single platform in my life. Tres creepy.

Gigs - so sorry to hear your doggy has a sore eye! I hope it heals up soon. 

Campn - you really look gorgeous. You have the most amazing hair ever, I'm so jealous every time I look at your pics. xx

So I definitely have hcg in my system, but very little. Last night's test dried with a very faint line. This morning's test had another vfl showing up within 5 min but it's soooo so faint. It shows up in the original pic that I took with my phone but I can't even see the line when I import the pic to my laptop. (It's there irl but super faint). I think it's just the trigger leaving.


----------



## Fern81

Ok let's see if this works... the test on the top is last night 10dpo with a 4 hr hold (line only showed up this morning when the test had dried), bottom is today 11dpo FMU 9hr hold (line showed up right away but soooo painfully faint).

ETA: pic was taken about 15 min after taking the test.
 



Attached Files:







20160524_072141.png
File size: 374 KB
Views: 29


----------



## kittykat7210

Wow there are some dodgy people out there XD

Texas I wouldn't worry about that, I went through the same phase just a bit younger than you!! That phase stopped when I was about 16, my first real boyfriend, went out for two years! Until I met my current DH!

I guess I'm lucky, haven't had too many weird dudes, one during sex pulled out and... Went on my tummy, fair enough until he started _rubbing it in?!!??_ tryi g to tell me it's good for my skin, no get off ew!!!!! Another dude experimented with body paint for a while, I let him paint me nude head to toe! But after that I was like nah ain't continuing this XD, another dude strangled me till I passed out during sex, safe to say when I came round I left rather quickly! And blocked that mofo XD but their all rather tame compared to you guys!


----------



## Fern81

Sorry girls for posting so much about myself... it just hit me really hard that if I was pregnant then a fmu line @11dpo after 9hr hold would be DARKER than a 4hr hold pm line @10dpo. Whereas this morning's line is barely visible. Now I have to accept that IVF didn't work. While I thought it wouldn't /didn't, the reality sucks. 
I'm super depressed right now.


----------



## kittykat7210

It may have still, isn't there any chance that it's worked now? Surely there must be a glimmer of hope :( I'm sorry fern :(


----------



## shaescott

Omg kitty you be like "I haven't had many weird dudes, but one guy strangled me til I passed out" like omg that's pretty weird! SO is my first ever, sooo I don't have much experience. Only time I've ever passed out from sex was when we tried anal and well there's a nerve on your anus that can make you pass out if it gets hit just right so I passed out on the way to the bathroom to assess the damage. Fun. But it wasn't his fault. As for BDSM, we haven't gotten to actually doing anything like that. Neither of us have anything like a foot fetish (ew). We've been talking about getting a pair of fuzzy handcuffs but we'd never get plain ones cuz ow! I understand the BD but get SM bothers me. Bondage, fine. Dominance, fine. Sadism and masochism? WTF! Who could possibly get turned on by hurting the person they love or being hurt by the person they love?! Even for dominance, the whole daddy fetish makes me feel sick. There's a difference between dominance and incest fantasy. Ick.


----------



## shaescott

Fern, it's still possible it worked. Last night's line was negative and didn't have a line until it dried. That's an evap. This faint line came up in the window.


----------



## shaescott

Ok J, here's your edits.


----------



## shaescott

And FERN here's yours.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, i think it's a good sign! My friend who triggered had two days when the lines were identical just before they started getting darker. The fact that 11dpo showed up quick is a fantastic sign! Can't wait to see the next darker test!

Omg ladies, your stories kick mine's booty. Campn, i think the dog/foot fetish is my fave. J, period guy.....ew. Lol

Ah Tex, yup, we all make bad life choices. I was a make out slut in high school. I'll admit right now I had daddy issues growing up. We did not get along at all, not until i moved out. No shame. I did however judge my (crappy) brother's ex gf who gloated about sleeping with 27 guys. Ok, maybe it happens, but not something to brag about to your boyfriend's sister! Wtf!

Feeling a little super-mom-ish now. Hubs is out of commission with a lower back strain, so i took care of most things yesterday. Dog has injured eye. Also caring for an injured quail...and now, Des has woken up with a helluva wet cough and a fever. Sucks 'cause we were going to check a daycare out today....also sucks that i usually catch his illnesses, and i'm afraid ov'ing will be delayed :(


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah Kit! Passing out totally qualifies as a dating horror story! Thank god he didn't accidentally kill you! I know that's a fetish but when it's not consensual....eeep.

Shae, i didn't know that about the passing out thing! Very interesting. Also, you're totally the test tweaking guru.

And yeah, there are weird fetishes...most don't bother me at all because i figure there's no harm as long as everyone is consenting. Ther real f'ed up S is when one party does not consent...that's where i draw the line.

Hubs and i are so vanilla in sex lol.


----------



## Fern81

I seriously love you ladies. Your support & cheerleading is just amazing!! Shae- I just want to hug you for tweaking for me xxxx. You are a gem and I hope when you start ttc it happens right away. 
My tests though- now that the 11dpo one has dried it is not really visible anymore. I phoned dh and had a cry & he just reminded me of all the good things we already have. Whatever he may do wrong from time to time.... these past few weeks has been amazing for our relationship & we've really grown as a couple through the ivf journey. So no more crying for me today, I've accepted that it is probably bfn and I'm still ok, no-one died or left me. Will not worry again today & just test tomorrow morning. 

Kitty- any more opks for us to view?

J- good luck with testing today!

Gigs- I'm so happy that you are ttc again. Xx

Will pop in again later, having a quieter day today yay. Xxx


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, agree with gigs, 11 dpo is still early so don't count yourself out just yet. 

So not even 3:30 am here and I woke up from a weird dream. Mom and I were painting Easter eggs with food colours. My toothpick kept running out of paint while I was trying to draw a Humpty Dumpty into my egg. Then mom kept trying to hide the " good" colours on me as she didn't have very much of them. Next thing you know I am trying to figure out why my egg has painted wet wings and legs and was more of a dead chick then an egg...

C'mon 3 more hours of sleep.


----------



## shaescott

Fern you're so sweet, thank you! :hugs:

You always have the 2 frozen embies if this cycle doesn't work.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fern a fresh line is way more important than one that appeared after the test dried and 10dpo/11dpo is so early. FX for your blodd tests - tomorrow, right?

Who was it who said about 4lb on? Water retention! You are a human water balloon right now. The night sweating after birth will take care of all that! :haha:

OMG a pilot with a foot fetish? GIMME. We went through a stage before kids of going to fetish clubs and I had a collar and lead for DH. He was allowed to walk upright though. On your hands and knees somewhere like that is asking for trouble &#128514; Also own a leather cat-o-nine-tails and some other things and know how to use them. 

Dodgy dates - I kissed a boy on a night out and he turned up at my work to get my number. We went on a 'date' but neither had any money so ended up walking around town for hours, then he missed his last bus home so had to come and stay. My dad knew I had a boyfriend and liked him - and this wasn't him.. so we sat downstairs in silence and I kicked him out at 5.30am before my dad woke up. 

Another guy, I fancied him like mad and was 17 and pretty much ready to give my V to anyone who suggested it but not having much luck. The boyfriend from the story above had been on the scene for about 9 months and we'd tried a few times but he got such bad performance anxiety that it didn't happen and I was clueless so just stopped trying. So I went on a pub crawl with this other guy and we got completely wrecked. Ended up in a grave yard with no underwear on, and STILL he wouldn't f**k me &#128563; Wanted to wait til he moved into his new house and do it in a bed so it was special for my first time. He broke his phone that night so I couldn't get hold of him for a couple weeks - and by the time he got back in touch I wasn't interested any more. 

Then at 18 I met my DH and the first time I stayed over, he got up in the morning and started putting on a suit and said I had to leave because he had to go to court. I really should have left and not gone back &#128514; He got found guilty. And 14 years later he's now a full on born again Christian (I'm anything but) and we should have left so many times for the things we put each other through... but somehow we're still here and it's good :)


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, I'll jist wait for the test as i'm certain it'll be darker :)

M&S, what was he convicted of? Did he serve time?


----------



## campn

Fern- Plesse don't lose hope yet hun. With DS I got total bfn on CD11 and CD12. You're still in it and if this one doesn't work you still have other embryos right?? I'm really thinking of you and hoping it works cause you've been through a lot but yes, no body died like you said and it doesn't mean you can't find happiness and peace right?? <3 


So I've been freaking out every time I don't feel much movement, I usually can even feel kicks in my sleep but like this morning nothing at all and that woke me up freaking out. She's starting to move again now but wow, fear can drive us mad fast. In other news in one week I'll be 24 weeks and viable! Not that I want her to come then, but still doctors seem to try harder if something happens.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I've got everything crossed for you :)

Greenie awesome doubling.

J, I know my little Chi won't go when I'm in a hurry. I love winter because it doesn't take her long then.

Gigs hope everyone starts feeling better.

Campn you are still one fine momma ;)

Shae so sorry to hear about the suicide. Cannot talk more as I've suffered 3 family suicides.

AFM, I've been super depressed. Finally feeling better today though. With our upcoming trip to Disney at end of summer we are ntnp. Not pullout, just playing Russian Roulette of baby making. I'm not going to track or keep up with what cycle day. I want to enjoy my trip, riding the cool rides and have some alcoholic beverages. However if I'm pregnant it's not going to devastate me. I just want to spend some me time :) I'll probably be around a lot less, but I do want to check in on everyone. I'm especially anxious for Js test and Ferns beta tomorrow. I want to thank everyone for their kind words. I'm so happy I quit being a lurker on this thread. :hugs: everyone.

Oh as for the mennonite, Amish things. Mennonite look like Amish but wow they are like "heretic" amish. I met a family during home heakth. They had a computer with a Facebook account. Now, where my Dad lives they have Amish. Each sector has their own rules. My dad's sector they don't allow plexiglass windshield on their horse buggy. They do not do business on Sundays. No pictures of them either. They are very nice people and hardworking. I could never live like they do but I respect them a lot. 

Weird exes, my cousin set me up with both DH and a boyfriend prior to DH. The ex was so bad, I found out a month into the relationship he had a drug problem because he nearly died from overdose. My cousin divorced her then husband and is now with my ex. Just, wow! She said he cleaned up, but I just doubt it. I'm very pessimistic about people getting over their addiction. I know it's not good but I've seen it destroy people and their family. Also, he was a major man whore. I have no idea what convinced me to date someone else she recommended but I'm glad I did. If only I met DH first, oh well.


----------



## campn

Flu- Disney will be awesome! I went to Disney like December 5th the same day I got my AF, I was heartbroken cause I thought for sure I was pregnant, but I decided to just enjoy Disney and it's magic, and it was the best day ever. I was pregnant by the end of December too!!! I think once you let go many things just happen naturally. Can I come!? :p I wish! 

My ex Amish friend had a heartbreaking story, they almost shunned him like the entire community and his own parents wouldn't even sit down to eat with him as he's from the world now. His mom and most of his siblings barely even hug him or touch him whenever he visits. His dad though has shown lots of love to him which is great. He usually sends me pictures of their house and the entire community if no one is looking and just wow!


----------



## claireybell

Omg girls these dating stories are flooring me Lol! J, he asked to pull your tampon out? Eew! Get away freaky bot!!! Ive dated a few randow odd bods, first time i had sex i was 20 & i had no idea what i was doing (but have seen porn obvs lol so not too shaded haha) he was doing his 'missionary thing' & he says to me 'feel free to make some noises' HAHAAA!! But the best bit was while he was still in me, i ssud to him 'is that it?!' Lol!! Meaning i expected it to hurt after horror stories from teenage friends, the look on his face was priceless, didnt see him after that :rofl: 

In sat in garden at the moment so cant see the pics well with the sunlight so il be re lurking later :) 

Had my consultant apt this morning expecting to get my csection date, came out with again the idea of possible VBAC ha ha! Oh i dunno.. Il be seeing the consultant again later June & if i def want a csection she'll book it for me.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks hey lovely :wave: ooooh Disney you lucky thing!!! Less stress is a great positive step towards getting preggers, i bet you fall pg without even trying now :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Grapefruit Camps!!! Yey!!


----------



## campn

Claire- You bad ass you! It does reflect badly on him if you can't feel anything hahaha!!! I was expecting intercourse to feel like those porn stars pretend but no... When we first did it I asked DH "So it's supposed to feel like that then? Hmm" LOL

Do you want a vbac though? I thought you were pretty relieved by the idea of a scheduled section. I know you'll be fine whatever you decide! Our bodies are truly amazing they can take so much!


----------



## TexasRider

Claire- lol that's how I felt too! When I lost my V-card I was so worried since I was a church girl and we were warned no sex before marriage blah blah blah. Well we had some super heavy make out sessions like weeks before I gave it up. Always just stopping before actual penetration. Oh I would get so wound up etc. And then when it actually happened I was like ummmm this isn't too bad... It didn't hurt really but it didn't really feel good? Anyway it got better haha I just wasn't sure what to expect. I was only 17 and hadn't even really watched porn at that point cause the church said it was evil etc... 

On the TTC front I thought AF was done but she's still hanging on. Hopefully she leaves in the next day or so...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs - a driving thing. He was banned for two years afterwards but no jail (although if he does anything driving related now like go too fast or anything at all to get in trouble, he risks going to jail because his history is so bad)


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: *OMG Kit*:rofl: I think you def had weirdos with semen skin treatments, and nearly getting choked to death! That is one scary ass fetish to me- as I watched a vid of a BDSM where the guy KEPT choking a girl out then slapping her and hitting her boobs until she would jolt back to consciousness crying, and he would smack her more and tell her She better like it! Rinse and repeat- was kinda brutal. I honestly think that coulda been a snuff film :shock: I mean HELLLOOOO the brain NEEDS oxygen, and passing out is NEVER bueno!

*Shae*:haha: You vagal'd yourself out with anal :haha: Sorry just a wee funny as I recall learning all the ways to slow heartrates/drop b/p and "bearing down" ( like pooping strain CAN def knock you out! We used to have what we called "commode codes" :huh: real deal...People strain and literally DIE on the toilet- NOT how I wanna be found!
Also, my lines must have been flukes Shae, cuz today I got nada :(
I do really think I just implanted with STILL cramping today, and very minimal IB type- pale pink cm...

*Gigs* sorry about hubbards back :( Hope both he and doggie are on the mend!:hugs:

*Fern* :thumbup: Hun I think you are STELLAR! I agree with *Shae* and *Gigawatt* I think you are overlapping the trigger out, and HCG building up! I'm still mega excited for you! MANY ladies have supppper faint :bfp: at 11/12 even 14 dpo, and in Shae's edits I clearly see last nights looks a tad less strong to me than todays!! PLUS as you said last nights had to DRY to be seen, todays was IN time frame:dance:
AND *FERN!!!* OMFG you totally win creeper award with VOODOO HAIR??? WTF and drive bys STILLL?? I bet he cut your hair when you slept or something:shock: TOTAL serial killer move...no joke!

AFM - Had my FIRST bad IC...literally as the ink flowed across it went AROUND the test strip???:saywhat:
I dipped a 2nd in same urine and got nothing :(
Still mega crampy, and I can only see pink cm if I stick some TP up the hotpocket, and it is VERY little, barely pink...so hope to see :bfp: in cpl days:shrug: today is only 10dpo, and my temp went back up so that's good!:flower:


----------



## campn

I would die if someone found me dead while I was on the shitter :p


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa Tex/Camps i know right?! I was expecting 2-3 pumps & the big 'O' but no lol! I do remember thinking 'thsts not how the porn girls act' LOL!! 

Hope period finishes any day now for you Tex! I loved it when af finished, raised temps at night are horrible!! 

Right, im in the house now & checking out the IC strips ;)


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> I would die if someone found me dead while I was on the shitter :p

Pahahaaaaa im crying reading this :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

I dunno J, i cant see anything just yet but to me on your chart it looks like you ov'd later like cd11 as thats the last day your CM was Wet, the next day was creamy CM & then you had a temp spike up.. Is it poss you had donor juice right in prime time & your only 5/6 dpo & not 11? Esp if crampy at the moment.. I know you positive opks were few days earlier though hmmm.. Baffled lol, 

Fern, i can def see the lines on your tests!! :hugs: awaiting darker test pics hehe fx'd


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG your dating stories are hilarious! I've have luckily never experienced anything like that! But I didn't have much time I've been with DH since I was 19... Lol 

Fern- I'm feeling like everyone else. Your hcg from the trigger is leaving and the hcg from your little bean is growing! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you!

Campn- also in agreement with everyone else. You're HOT! 

Flu- so glad you checked it and you're going to Disney soon! It really is a magical place. I hope your one of the many many people who gets knocked up as soon as they stop trying so hard. 


I'm sorry I forgot so many people. Im exhausted. I haven't slept well in what seems like forever, but really like the last 5ish days.


----------



## JLM73

*CB*:nope: Def had EARLY O, pains and all- due to mega soy Iso all 5 days, and the opk was blaring! All other before and thru cd13 def negatives.
I can't rely on my cm as a fertile sign- I don't drink water equally each day, and in FL you can dehydrate in an hour literally:pop: I NEVER get ewcm since 5 yrs ago, and I have watery here n there:shrug:

*Camp*:huh::rofl: picturing you DYING after being found DEAD on the :loo::haha:

*SHAE!!!* :brat: need your tweak expertise! I was taping today's "good" IC down the the paper I have them all on, and I "think" it may be a hair darker than ystrdy?? Let me know what you think- best pics I could get below


----------



## JLM73

*CB* LOL I think you ruined that dude's manhood confidence for life! He's prob in therapy :rofl: Not your fault. I started EARLY with the sex reading, education, plaing "doctor" thing with boys in the neighborhood:roll: No regrets, but I was TOO informed on anatomy, and DEF found sex a let down, as all the books made it sound like a guy just putting finger on the "magic button" would induce psychedelic visions, unicorns, leprechauns riding parakeets and such BS :rofl:
I also STILL tell every dude I know STOP thinking porn:flasher: is real jackasses:finger:
You gotta put in WORK to get women to sound like that- those hos are moaning about their paycheck :haha:
Donor dude admitted he watches it on his phone...porn apps or some such:huh:
I've no prob with that...but ...um...can one NOT go out of home without having it on your damn phone???:saywhat:
Seriously...google play ...ever heard of it??:roll:


----------



## pacificlove

You guys make me laugh! What a brilliant morning now that I am caught up with sleep and animal chores. 
J, I can see that line! Really crossing everything this month is finally it for you!!

V-card loss. The guy I dated he wanted to take me home and not do it in his truck. At the time I was disappointed. :haha: one track mind.
We then later just ended up dry humping which then led to penetration a few days later. Pretty sure he came into his pants or finished in the bathroom after the dry humping session. I was disappointed like you j, where were the sparkles and unicorns?
The next guy, was odd, he was all "no sex before marriage" but playing, rubbing, etc was all fine. Oh and he had no trouble loosing his v-card to the next girl after me. Wtf! So in turn I gave him some bad hand jobs. He never finished.
Then I met hubby, sex was kind of "meh" to begin with but have since mastered the skill. :haha: if someone told me orgasms get better during pregnancy, I wouldn't have believed it.
Oh and anal, hubby really enjoys it and keeps bugging me for me. I enjoy it too, but use it as my bargaining power. :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*:thumbup: I find most guys fall for anal as a bargaining chip...and I def consider it Platinum status VIP members ONLY :rofl:
It's kinda a once in a blue moon freaky flag flying day hehe but I know when to offer it up as the dealmaker:winkwink:
Thx about the line, hoping it keeps advancing, and I didn't get the "prank bfp" batch of ICs:wacko:

And yea...sorry but a few certain dudes were NEVER getn up in there as I am NOT about being torn/bleeding etc[-X=;[-(
Been there in my younger years, and unfortunately after the first 2 kiddos, I find being too rough feels like hemorroids! OWW!

:blush: Thankfully current donor is NOT a fan of anal, well he watches it sometimes, but says he doesn't wanna go there really as it causes a "timeout" in the game to clean if you wanna go back in the other:thumbup:
I am GLAD about this as he is DEF the largest dude I have been with by ahem length and girth...dude is seriously a MIN of 9+ inches :shock:
AS far as THE largest, that was a Gorgeous Belgian dude , but he only surpasses donor by being a bit "thicker", same length tho :-k tho donor may have him beat on that!

*OHHH!* Forgot to tell you al my evil fact finding mission today LOL
Since donor has not asked once about my tests, I fibbed and told him all my tests have been "blank/negative" tho I do see a haze:shrug:
My goal was to see if he replied back willing to try still or if he was gonna bail. SERIOUSLY I would never run into him socially without trying so If he backed out, I would not have told him if I got a sticky bean :winkwink:
He wants it secret from all fam and friends anyhoo ...
Wellll he quickly replied :
"I guess we will have to try again the old fashioned way, in a bed next time" ( we were in his SUV both times :haha:
so YAY!:wohoo: 
Now if this cycle worked I will tell him so. He truly isn't gonna cause a fuss given he's doing this as a friendly favor, and he's 52 with SEVEN kids LMAO. Not worried about drama after telling him. Actually I think he is THE most laid back, non stressing guy I know:thumbup:


----------



## campn

You ladies must be brave cause DH and I have never been into anal, we tried it once and 2 seconds in I was like no thanks. Not a fan. He doesn't care for it either so it's a relief. 

I'm making baked ziti now! There's like a billion version of it out there so finding a recipe that I liked was kind of a challenge! Some add boiled eggs to it? Yuck


----------



## campn

Here she comes! I hope that doesn't look gross but hey baked ziti is so messy usually. As you can see I quickly inhaled some.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shaescott

Hey J


----------



## campn

J- Does your phone/camera zoom more than that? Or maybe try the focus on it?


----------



## shaescott

Campn either way I can definitely see a line on J's test.


----------



## M&S+Bump

What is baked ziti? Looks delicious.

Sorry, I don't see the lines :(


----------



## shaescott

Maybe this will make it easier to see them?


----------



## shaescott

J I'm starting to wonder if I want you guys to get BFPs so bad that I'm hallucinating lines on your tests or something, cuz the others don't see it...


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, the first time we tried anal we didn't realize just how much lube to use and hubby slipped in kinda quick. Ouch! We left it at that for a little while, but the. Read up on it a little more, bought more lube and he lets me control the speed of initial penetration. Sorry tmi!! :blush: but it works, it's a different kind of OOO :haha:


----------



## campn

M&S+Bump said:


> What is baked ziti? Looks delicious.
> 
> Sorry, I don't see the lines :(

It's just some pasta, beef (or you can leave beef out) marinara sauce, blend of cheeses and you combine it together and top it with Parmesan and mozzarella! It's really delicious and kids love it!


----------



## campn

Pacific- Thank you for sharing! Everything we say on here is tmi really! :D I'll look it up maybe once I'm no longer pregnant cause I read it shouldn't be done while pregnant as in like risk of infection?


----------



## campn

shaescott said:


> Campn either way I can definitely see a line on J's test.

I'm not talking about the lines but the picture is blurry and hazy or maybe my eyes are just strained!


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* :nope: That is super clear on my pic, but there's def loss of pixels on upload to laptop, then BnB majorly cuts quality :( I think it's how they save server space??
I would say look for a "shadow" where Shae marked them.
These lines are still squinters, so there are not clear edges yet, sorry Ladies.
And actually the weird thing is sometimes it's easier to notice the 2nd line when pic is blurred. I try diff lighting too, as the flash can wash squinters out

*Shae* Thx a milli! You def helped ME see it better with your markers than mine. I am really hoping these IC faints are the real deal, since I can't poss have that many evaps over 2 days and mostly just last couple days. I checked ALL 37 tests left this a.m., and they gave me ALL the same lot #, which basically One Step hpts use the manuf date as the lot # it looks like, exp. dates 3 yrs later:shrug:

*Oh Camper!* Forgot to comment on your food!
1- I had baked Ziti last night lol but Stouffer's Brand frozen ( it's great)
2- Baked Ziti is one of my longtime fam meals since I married first hubs in 96- he was Italian... 
3-It was requested from the guys at the FireHouse for me to make ALL the time :roll: cuz all they seemed to know how to make was grilled burgers ( pink inside eww) and Nasty Tuna Salad or fried fish:sick: The whole place would stink!
I GLADLY cooked, as it meant I didn't have to do dishes, and they LOVED my Ziti.

You're right it looks a mess after the first scoop out, but it's SUPER easy to make and VERY cheap as well. Here's my basic recipe below, trust me, amze-balls lol.
Mind you this is the CHEAP/QUICK fam version, not 8 hr Italian ( Ain't nobody got TIME for all that:roll)

*1* Go to store :haha: No really...GO
*2* Choose* TWO jars of Red sauce** everyone* will like- I usually buy Barilla, Bertolli, or Classico and like to get a "Garlic Onion", "Mushroom" "Basil" etc flavor- I tend to mix 2 diff jars for more flavor
*3* Get *ONE box of Ziti Pasta( or tube pasta)*- again I like Barilla, or Muellers, or even whole grain, or quick cook- have tried them ALL, all good:thumbup:
*4* Cook the pasta, drain it, and toss a* bit of Olive Oil *thru it to prevent sticking/clumping( I do this with ALL cooked pasta dishes)
*5* Using a casserole dish- dump some pasta in, some sauce over, and some grated cheese (I like 6 Cheese Italian Blend from Kraft etc)- Just keep layering it, and ensure TOP layer is covered with enough sauce AND Cheese to prevent hard edges!
*6FINAL STEP! * COver with some foil, and bake at 400-425 degrees for 30 mins. REMOVE foil for about last 5-10 mins
:munch:
***Keep in mind the OVEN part is just to MELT the cheese and heat sauce thru***
SUPER EASY! Tastes good cold too lol- so the Fire guys told me:roll:
*OTHER OPTIONS:*
-Add some* meat*- Pepperoni, browned ground beef, sausage, chicken etc
-Use Whole Wheat pasta or High Protein Pasta for *healithier version*
-Add some *veggies * some cooked/canned mushrooms, broccoli diced bell peppers, onions etc.

Mine tends to look like this when not adding the extras:


----------



## claireybell

Ive never heard of baked Ziti Camps but from what you describe its almost like lasagne but with pasta bits rather than pasta sheets, looks bloody lovely though mmmm :) 

Vbac stuff though, im very up in the air with do i want one / do i want csection, so im gonna wait it out abit longer & see how i feel, i do but im terrified Lol! Im sure whatever happens it'll be fine though.. 

Oh lordy, me & SO have never tried Anal but that hasnt stopped him from asking about it!! I think hes sees it on porn & is like 'yeah i want anal baby' uhh! Im like FFS its never going to happen get over it lol after nearly being together 9 yrs this Christmas i think if i was going to put out, i wouldve already ha ha, men!

J, your food pics look sooooo good aswell mmmm!!! Im so stuffed & uncomfy but i want to eat more :) I def ruined that dude that took my V.. He never eturned my text messages afterwards so i left it at that lol

Pacific, orgasms are so intense when preggers i love it haha but the bigger im getting the more uncomfy it is as my bump is so high now :( sex is getting difficult, i just feel like a dog bending over all the time :haha: not sexy!


----------



## JLM73

OMG OMG :wohoo: I just did a 5.5 hr hold and it look like I got my BFP!!!:wohoo:
Pics in a few mins!


----------



## JLM73

This is the VERY WET 5.5 hour hold 10miu IC at EXACTLY 60 secs mark!
(10 min photos to follow)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg you ladies are so chatty when I'm so busy with work!

Campn- That looks amazing!
All this food talk makes me so hungry. Which I've consitent been hungry for like 4 days now. Hah trying my best to be good though. 

J- get closer to the lines! It's too far away for my old phone. :(


----------



## JLM73

Here is the same test at the TEN minute mark
The ink has obviously gone all the way over, so it's a bit lighter but def still there and PINK!


----------



## campn

J- I see that line for sure!! Do you have an FRER and saved that pee!?? 
Not bad for a 52 year old in an SUV ;) 

BnB def messes with the quality of the pictures, my eyes hurt after a while on here! I think that's why some users use photobucket!!! 

Claire- It's pretty much like s lasagna! Just the messy version of it :p and takes half the time!


----------



## JLM73

LOL Mrs G that is literally like 4" from the test any closer def blurs, as the zoom won't stay steady- my hands have a slight permanent tremor from my car accident 3 yrs ago:shrug: sorry lol


----------



## FutureMrs

I see it J!! I hope this is it!! :)


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> J- I see that line for sure!! Do you have an FRER and saved that pee!??
> Not bad for a 52 year old in an SUV ;)

LOL:rofl: Campn! If I hadn't just peed you woulda made me pee laughing!
Especially at the awkward flashbacks of 2 car sessions!
I know he is NOT up for a 3rd. He was cool the first car event, and nervous the 2nd:blush: required position changes and I PRAY the slacker security guards were NOT watching the hosp cam- tho his tint is pretty dark, and so is the parking garage!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I see it. 
Rest your hand on something! I use a bottle of lotion. Works wonders!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Does anyone else feel like we need fancy cameras just for poas and uploading?! Haha


----------



## JLM73

Thx Current Mrs! and I try to lean against the wall Mrs G, but the more I concentrate the WORSE it seems :haha:
Praying I WON'T need to get so close after today as it should get darker.
No FRER-Camps, and I wasted my last CBweeks last go round :(
But honestly I don't trust FRER anymore- especially after their "customer service" refused to tell me the miu! How crappy!

Since these are 10 miu ICs and the line is soo light still, I am gonna wait till about 3-4 days before I spend money on frickin frers again...You do NOT wanna see the 15+ empty 3 pack boxes under my cabinet, so I can get my frickin refunds :dohh:


----------



## pacificlove

Ha-ha, j your parking lot story reminds me of when hubby came home after 3 1/2 weeks of being gone to work his new job. We made it out of the airport and city but pulled over in some farmers driveway along the single lane country highway. There was quite a bit of traffic still and about -20c outside so had to leave the truck running. Thankfully my truck is roomy and the center console folds up. The dog was in the back so that was a no-no area. 
And I def see those lines!

Time to go back outside, more wood staining for our new goat barn ;)


----------



## campn

Hehe Green I almost broke out my Nikon DSLR many times when I would try to take pictures of my tests! My laziness didn't allow me though.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Haha you are my heroes! When we bought an SUV hubby was super excited about having sex in it, so I was like ok let's just see. So I walk into the garage in Chicago on a brutal winter day and we try to get comfy but no it wasn't comfortable and I was freezing. I left him naked and went back into the house "No F this."


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn! I totally picture you as the super crazy sexual one. Haha don't hate me. 
As far as car sex goes, DH and I have but it totally sucks since I'm not small and he's 6ft 5in so he isn't either. Lol but I have given road head once. Never again. He almost crashed!


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol campn you are hilarious. Haha

For those of you who dont temp, do you call the day after a positive OPK 1 DPO? I got a positive OPK around 1AM Thurs night/Friday AM (I work weird hours lol) and we BD Saturday x 2 so I am hoping I am covered or would that be too late?


----------



## gigglebox

J!!!! OMG that's the darkest one yet!!!! I don't want to prematurely give you the "c" word but...eeeee!!!! Can't wait for more pics!

We did road head once but i got carsick. Done the booty sex thing but it's always more fun in theory. It's just a rare treat now...and definitely had a horrible first experience with it when we we going slow but hubs thought i said something like "go ahead" and he went for it and just injured me...there was blood. It was bad lol


----------



## JLM73

:shock: OMG you wild B*tches! LOL
*MrsG*- Road head:blush: you made me totally rethink that innocent pic LOL
:-k ....actually I think I totally did this once back in the early 90's when my partner ( total Fabio dude lol) was driving the ambulance :blush: SOoo glad THAT didn't end up on the news- total National scandal !ok I just redeemed you MrsG :rofl:

*Campn*OMG you left him naked out in the SUV :rofl:

And *Pacific* mmhmm so much for your Vanilla sex descript ystrdy lol

total trollops!....ALLL of us :rofl:

*Giglette* yea I feel like I may jinx myself LOL, things always fade after I claim it on FF and pics, but honestly I know 1 doesn't cause the other, so just hoping since these are such sensitive ICs that I can see progress...def already know what fading looks like :roll:
And OWW! on the backdoor bleed! I think that is the men -porn brain thing! They think they can just Go for it like those damn porngals let them Hell to the NOOO!
I always told any dudes I did the backdoor deed with "Look fool:trouble: if you hurt me- I WILL return the favor in your sleep one day!" lol they usually ask MANY times if I am all good :haha:

*Future* :-k honestly I never heard of nor used opks till DS in 2010...but keep in mind 2009 I did IVF ( not my embies and was using suppress meds) and before that I had not been preg since 1997! lol ALOT has changed.
I think FF says count the day after the +opk as 1dpo- since it does that if you use opk mode with no temps:thumbup: Worst case you are like a day off, but I think you :sex: in time.


----------



## campn

HAHAHAHA!!! Green!!! You're not the first one to tell me this I promise! I've no idea why! I've only been with DH and have kissed two guys all my life! I also lost my V-card on our honeymoon but I do come out as a slut for some reason :haha:


----------



## campn

Future- I've used OPKS more than I temped so it always usually a guess on when I ovulated exactly, but usually within 1 day of my positive opk. Even when temping it's still a speculation!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Not a slut Campn, just sexually adventurous. Haha!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Not a slut Campn, just sexually adventurous. Haha!

Oh my DH is really very vanilla honestly. Like sometimes he sees whipped cream and winks at me and then I say no too sticky :p he thinks by just swinging his penis out I'll get all turned on too. "ready bi***?? I'm going in dry!!!"


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahahaha!!! My DH does a pretty good job of turning my on first but I know exactly what you mean! My DHs sign is sliding his boxers off when we're laying down.


----------



## TexasRider

I have to be good at faking it before we actually get down to the deed. My hubs isn't really good at anything other than the sex part. So the foreplay stuff sucks. Like I literally can't stand him going down on me. I've tried to give hints about what to do but I'm convinced he just doesn't have the skills... Unlike the dude I had before I met my hubs... Omg wow... We literally stayed up all night once having sex. Some oral and some regular till the sun came up. I was exhausted lol but damn it was good. Probably the best of my entire life.... If only that dude would have had his shit together... He was a bit of a loser... Not going anywhere in life but man oh man he was a good lay...and for a skinny dude he had a long thick one... Anyway now I sound like I don't love my husband but I do!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

My hubby can't stick his tongue out, he's tongue tied so I get no oral sex ever... It sucks so bad!! He doesn't really know how to pleasure me, like it's fine I don't mind I just rarely orgasm during sex without some help from a buzzy friend XD his manhood is massive but it just doesn't get me going XD


----------



## campn

Green he sounds so cute! I love when they give their "I want sex" sign. It's always so lame and funny. My DH does a dance where he's just in boxers then turns his back to me and shakes his butt like Donald Duck then he calls himself adorable. Of course I encourage this and tell him it's the best thing ever cause I get a huge kick out of it :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol I love when men think they're cute. 
DH had been even cuter this time than the first time. He rubs my stomach at night. I'm pretty sure he thinks I assume he's just being sweet and rubbing on me. Which he did occasionally but not multiple nights in a row. He just seems even more excited. He says every day we're having twin boys. Which I know we've only known for like a minute but before he didn't do any of this unless I brought something about baby up.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh kitty that's too bad about no oral... dang, nowadays they just cut those tongues loose when the baby is born. Happened to my friends baby when he was born 5 years ago, snip snip done!

Loving all the sex stories :) 

J, I am in love with vanilla these days. It's the one position that gets me the big big big pregnancy orgasm right now. I told hubby I am taking advantage kf this until the big belly won't allow it and we can go back to his favorite positions. Ha-ha, in the meantime we do switch it up, as long as we finish vanilla. Hahaha

Done the car head twice, first time hubby nearly crashed. Second time I had to rush through it as he noticed additional police cars checking for speeders along that section of highway. Ha-ha.


----------



## gigglebox

Ah tex. what a bummer. Maybe just be blunt about it?

Campn, I just had to laugh at the "coming in dry!" comment LOL

Hubs can be sweet and sensual about initiating sex...so can I...but many a time, I'm just look him straight in the eyes and say in a completely normal tone, "wanna f*K?" LOL I'm so classy. he also has the jangly bits dance, but it's normally because it's out and we're in the same room, not to be sexy. man, must be so weird to have that sucker just dangling down there all the time. 

tex, totally get ya...hubs has been molded over the years and does a fantastic job with his mouth...but my ex gf was pretty damn good...hand and mouth at the same time...I blame this for why I dated her twice. It definitely wasn't because of her amazing personality LOL


----------



## shaescott

J here is the edit.


----------



## shaescott

Lol Green he almost crashed? Wow! I've given road head but never finished so it was fine. 
Tex, my SO can't go down on me properly either, it does nothing at all. It kinda sucks. He knows that though lol.


----------



## shaescott

I rarely have trouble getting wet. All her has to do is take off his pants and I'm a waterfall haha. Oh to be young...


----------



## pacificlove

, men a lot of times just need clear instructions on what to do down there. Mine used to be terrible to the point where I didn't want him down there. Once there was no shame left he asked for clear instructions and we aren't looking back ;)

Green, that is so sweet of your hubby! For me it's still kind of weird as in "why are you touching my belly? That's all fat.., oh right baby"... it's still weird when mom asks on how the little one is doing. First time I was confused, was she asking about the baby chicks, baby geese or baby ducks? She had to specify about the grandbaby... I still think it's weird. Don't get me wrong, I am very exited but it's weird when people ask me about it. How do you know this? Right I told you ..

Tomorrow I am having a friend come over, she and her hubby are done having babies so is passing everything on to us. Her comment was all that we may need to buy is a highchair. Well that can wait.


----------



## campn

Green- Yoir DH seems so so happy you're pregnant! I know most dads are but some don't show that much excitement! I'm so happy for you!! And if they're really twin boys I'm already praying for you!! I know some women really want twins but I've never wished for two. 

Gigs- I seriously enjoy the gf talk! It's like this whole other world and you've experienced both worlds! Does your DH ever get jealous with you around other girls? 

Kitty- I'm not a huge fan of oral but I like the combination of oral/fingers during 69! Maybe that's something you can try?? I find 69 the least awkward cause it's not just about me and he doesn't keep on looking up at me :p 

Pacific- oh pregnancy orgasms are the best aren't they!?? I've always had mutiple orgasms and now it's like a billion intense ones. Maybe I should just keep on getting pregnant! Also your friend is so sweet, and I didn't buy a hair chair until DS was 6 months old. Not a must early on.


----------



## shaescott

J come back I want you to see my edit of your bfp lol

Fern, any updates?


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you're so sweet to edit those. But seriously, that last one didn't need it! look how dark!!! that said, I want her back too so I can see the new darker test. 

Campn, I'm an open book about it so ask away :) Hubs does not get jealous of ladies. He says they don't have the same equipment so they aren't a threat. Men, on the other hand...but honestly, if I had to identify with a sexuality, I think pansexual might be it (being attracted to personalities versus sexual features) and it's rare that I click with anyone enough to want to have a relationship with them. I don't meet men I want to bone so hubs has nothing to worry about. We talked about bringing a lady into the bedroom but I think I'd be uncomfortable with it, since, as just mentioned, I have to be attracted to their personality and that would complicate things and make it not just about sex...and that wouldn't be good, I don't think...

exception to this rule: ovulation time every few months. It's not every month, but every few I get so ridiculously horny during O time that I fantasize about boning everyone I find remotely attractive, like, even just out and about. I went to pick up duck food at the feed mill and fantasized about a couple of the workers taking me in the grain mill on top of feed bags LOL!!! It gets stupid out of control, like, disgustingly so. fortunately I have enough control to save it all for hubs at the end of the day  

Speaking of which...I think I told this story before but OMG PREGNANCY SEX. I got so stupid horny that I would literally wait on the couch watching porn after work until hubs walked in the door, then I immediately jumped on him. He actually had to sit me down and tell me I needed to chill out as this happened many, many times LOL

wow, TMI yet anyone? hahahahah I think you all now officially know more about my sex life than anyone else.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, no one told me pregnancy orgasm could happen so imagine my surprise the first time. Even hubby noticed the difference.
I am definitely having another child after this one. Ha-ha
Hubby works away from home, so my drive up all week so we just pounce on each other Saturday evenings. :blush: drove me nuts last weekend when he wanted play time first, seriously let me finish!!

Gigs, don't worry about tmi, ha-ha I've definitely shared more then with any one else. 

Time to feed the dog and lock every one away.

Oh and gigs, before I forget and its off topic: hubby and I were in the grocery store the other day and saw duck eggs there. They were selling 4 eggs for $5.60!!! I guess we don't charge enough for ours at $ 7/ dozen... our jaws nearly hit the floor.


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* It's your sultry exotic look that gives you that "come hither big boy!" vibe :winkwink: I am not at all into women, nor have I been with one, but I'd do you :rofl: well in a theory sorta way...ya know what I mean lol
I think you and hubs should stroll an adult store- I am fearless an sexually in the know but :shock: some of that shit makes me laugh so hard and others I am like OMG really??:blush: It's def like an interesting art gallery field trip!

*Texas* OMG and Amen!:roll: I am not a gal who is all org-ing over oral within a couple mins- I need a dude that 1 KNOWS WTF he is doing and 2 will put in more than 10 mins if I ain't getn there ( which is usually due to him moving around instead of STAYING on THE spot lol)
There is NOTHING worse than a dude fumbling around down there like he's NOT liking it, or just ALL over the damn place- Seriously I am like
"DON'T bother just F me..."
I think this is why me and Manfriend are so sexually compatible cuz he WILL put in the time, or take suggestions, or not bother on days I am not felling like oral etc.
He always does an annoying Q&A after lol He is determined to be THE best I have been with.:haha:
It's great, but he to didn't have his sh*t together when we dated :roll:
For me I think one of the biggest turn ons is a man that has great orgasms! YAY!
I'm all Who's the woman be-otch hehe

*KitKatBar* pfft surrrre he can do oral, trust me sucking works very well, he doesn't need to lick. Not to mention if his mouth is open and ON your stuff, his tongue wouldn't need to go past his teeth anyway - make him try- just tell him you heard it somewhere or read it:winkwink:

*MrsG* That is super cute of your hubs Sex me Up signal !
Manfriend has an obvi one lol he will come close to my face like he's gonna kiss me ( alone somewhere of course) and he's like "See what you did?" And his pants will literally be sticking STRAIGHT out in front :rofl:
He has even just called to "reminisce" about something and been like" OK change the subject cuz I can't get out of my car now" LOL It's so funny to me! I'm like Dude! I didn't even touch you! We joke that his "little friend" recognizes my voice lol.
Oh and your hubs belly rubbing is UberCute:cloud9:

*Gigs* I knowww right? Like a dangly worm?? I always wonder about if my dogs balls are uncomfy cuz they hang 1 in front of the other due to his super muscle butt and thighs :rofl: I asked an ex once Dude...how the hell do you guys sit and poop? Like do your balls get squished or crappy id runny poo?? LOL I was serious he was like no, but they get water splashes sometimes and a few exes mentioned faulty toilet seats ( loose screws??) shifting a bit and pinching their junk!:shock: OMFG...I don't even have balls and the thought hurts!

*Shae*:wohoo: I seeee it clearly You ROCK Tweak Goddess! lol
Sorry been reading to catch up and reply! Annnd was at Walmart shopping 2 hrs since mom hijacked the keys for THREE days hoping I would beg her for them :roll:
Hell to the Nawwww. SO me and DS went out and perused the aisles and got a ton of snacks and I bought a sh*t ton of healthy salad, veggies and fruits!
I will take another in the a.m. since I have drank a bunch of water to make up for my earlier 5.5 hold.
I am not expecting the fmu to be much darker, as I am trying to focus on the 48 hr thingy, and NOT my control freak HURRY UP!!!:brat: mode :blush:
:-k Not even sure what beta would be now to give the line I got on the 10miu- but my cramping stopped earlier, but I still have that pale pink cm every now and then:shrug:


----------



## campn

Gigs- HAHAHA I'm just sitting here laughing so hard!! "at one point we were villagers!" I'm quoting Ross from friends :D fantasies are the best! 

The pregancy horny part is so funny, like if he even tried to tie you up that might make you even more horny! I think I broke 2-3 vibrators during my first pregnancy. 

Speaking of pansexhal, there's this famous girl on YouTube called Hannah Hart and she's a lesbian and makes those "Drunk Kitchen" food recipes and I'm so obsessed with her cause she's the funniest person alive. I'd spam her videos with "I'd go lesbian for you" but I'm sure she'd block me :p


----------



## JLM73

*Gigawatt* :-k I never thot of it bit I guess I would be pansexual as well - but the only girls that have hit on me are those butchy ass burly john deere tractor hat types and I'm like ARGGGHH!!:shock: NO NO NO! lol.
I don't really think about women sexually, but I have seen some transgender ( girls that take T and look like men) that I am like Hot DAMN! There was a really cute Hispanic one that totally passed for a guy- very built and broad shouldered etc, but he(she) went by her real name -Erica- and I always found her attractive and wondered what if...until the day she was walking around the room in Boxers only!
From the back I was like Ahhhh suki suki now!...Then she turned around and I was slightly horrified and mentally confused processing the manly persona and HUGE flapping BOOBS that she usually had bound down with sportsbras:sick: OMG ...my eyes LOL

And i am NEVER a horny gal- ever...UNLESS prego...I will chase my man shamelessly and try to molest him lol

*Pacific* Holy duck egg $$! I am sure you could raise your price a bit and still be an awesome deal compared to the stores! Well unless you think you have too many eggs cranking out to store?? Not sure how that all works. I will one day have a farm dang it! I am still befuddled that eggs can be "stored" so long lol


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: DAMN YOU CAMPN!
I had to look up Hannah Hart and the first Vid I see is "My Morning Routine"
THAT is that boyish girly look I am telling you I think is adorbs....and a wee intriguing:blush: .....damn you.....damn you to hell....Now I must go subscribe...:rofl:


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> :growlmad: DAMN YOU CAMPN!
> I had to look up Hannah Hart and the first Vid I see is "My Morning Routine"
> THAT is that boyish girly look I am telling you I think is adorbs....and a wee intriguing:blush: .....damn you.....damn you to hell....Now I must go subscribe...:rofl:

Isn't she just gorgeous!?? I love her hair!! She's also like a sincerely NICE person. I could watch 10 of her videos in one sitting!


----------



## JLM73

OK...totally watched TWO vids back to back....and subscribed lol

J's totally random tangent thoughts for the last 10 20 mins:

...Hannah Hart- some of her facial expressions remind me of you Gigs...dunno why:shrug....but in a very cute endearing way

...I rarely DO, but everytime I buy cucumbers, I feel like ppl in the store are Wondering WHAT I am doing with them...like should I choose a SMALL one, and cut them off in that thot, or go for the huge one for the same price:shrug:

...I def want to start my OWN YouTube channel...talked to MF about it alot, but he can't think of what to do it on...My channel would be Random as F...
(note to self...get a goPro...)

...I really need to use that box of RED hair color I got last week :-k WTH am I waiting for?

...I literally made a huge salad, that took me ALL day to eat...in stages...I kept adding to it...WTF is that all about?? Now I have no room for all the junk food I bout...dammit:growlmad:

....I've been crocheting the same damn bag for literally YEARS...like F-ing FIVE! How the F am I suppose to make a damn profit off this bitch? Like rent it out at the market?? Hey wait...that might work...

...TMI note....I hate bad smells....WHy the F does my cm smell??:sick: How many times can one clean, wipe, wash, rinse, in a day, hour...minutes!? I sooo can't go down on a girl....:sick:

...Totally digging Hannah Hart's hair *Camp*...:-k maybe I should undercut more of mine...just hair right?...scratch that...dye FIRST...focus J

...wonder if anyone has read this far?...yea my brain is like this ALL day...it's fun

...I'm crampy again...WTF

...:-k should I stop my ambien now and go without sleep for 3 days ...hmm, yea sounds like a plan...I'll eventually fall the F out ...right?

...Wonder if I can cram one of thesecherry turnovers in my salad filled gut...:nope: scratch that

...Where the hell are Wooks and M&S...or any other pierce folks!? I think I need to change my Monroe as its sticking out now that the swelling is gone...well not really, but it's irritating the F outta my gums...ok :roll: that's a lie...but I am wondering about changing to that clear plastic back instead of this metal one:shrug...

:huh: What? I'm waiting on YOU guys to continue this post!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm going to have to remember hannah hart when i have time to watch a video...i'm super intrigued.

Awww, J i've never been called endearing before, even indirectly <3 thank you! Are you saying that based on my videos? Ooh that reminds me I am definitely overdue for making a new one...i wanted to do them weekly but who am i kidding. I am low on time. I sold my 55gal fish tank today because of lack of time to maintain it. My poor fish were being super neglected. Like, a bunch died and i didn't even notice. 

Just had bd bd! Omg, i did all the work since hubs can't move (back injury, to remind the class) and i was on top and had my o, and then he had his....holy crap, it was hot since i was in control and watched his face scrunch up in plasure....i think i have a new fetish lol....got in a second o for myself immediately after whilst still perched on top :blush: how's that for tmi?

I read the whole thing J. Is ambien safe in pregnancy? If not, i'd hold off just to be cautious.

What's this 5 year old bag look like? I've been "working on" a knit pink baby blankey for about 6 years now...it started as a gift, then i said i'd just do it for my own girl if i ever had one...then i found out i was having a boy and put it down. I come back and knit a row every now and then, but that thing is far from done.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and i had my lip pierced for a month. One day i went to eat an apple and the damn thing was causing so much discomfort i said "f this thing!" And took it out and tossed the ring. The end.

Eta...i used fake identification to get my tongue pierced at 16. My parents hated it...when i had des, i had to take it out at the hospital. I decided to leave it out since i was "a mom and need to grow up". I put it in a box and gave it to my dad as i thought he'd appreciate it and take pleasure in throwing it out. Well, he opened it and was like "what's this?" I told him and he says, "oh." Like, it meant nothing to him...totally a lackluster reaction. I just took it back and set it aside. I tried several times to get it back in but my tongue closed up. I totally regret not leaving it in...i miss having it but i wouldn't dare get it redone now. I'm a wuss.


----------



## gigglebox

Anyone else seeing that sausage add? Anyone else think it looks like a piece of poo?


----------



## shaescott

Lol J I've pretty much decided that I'm gonna have a YouTube channel and start vlogging once I start wedding planning and go all the way into baby planning and pregnancies and family life etc. I might even start early, when I'm in college maybe, or even applying for college. You should make videos about your TTC journey and crazy donors and then when you get a sticky bean (which may be now!) you should do pregnancy vlogs.


----------



## pacificlove

J, as for eggs, I could probably get $8 for a dozen duck eggs if I tried and labeled them organic and free range which mine are.
As for chicken eggs, here commercial farmers have 30 days to get their eggs off the farm and then another 30 to sell them. So imagine you are going to buy "fresh" eggs from the store that are 6 weeks old... here egg cartons also have a three digit number on them which reflects the day of the year that they were packaged. So 015 would be January 15th for example .

Gigs, yay for getting some good bd!! I like the top for that reason, you have (some) control;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Popped in to say... The want is real
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JLM73

*DOBBER!!!*<3<3:hug:

*Gigs* Yesss you are very endearing, and I don't think you look awkward or anything in your vids, you look laid back, easy goin, and like you got it goin on :winkwink: YAY for BD:sex: :wohoo: Sounds like hubs ain't minding you doing the work! Nor do YOU seem to lack anything there as well! Get it Gig!

*Pacific*:-k 3 digit number syst...WTH do ya do in dbl digit months? like say Nov 20??:huh: I can't wait to have a flock of whatever one day and get to egg hunt. I want DS and the next kiddo(s) to def have alot of exposure to animals! We are all animal lovers, but ex hubs the Jackass is trying to teach DS all animals are dirty, and won't let him pet them or anything!...he's a moron...

Oh I haven't seen the sausage ad...totallllly thot u were goin elsewhere with that *GIG *LMAO
I'm skippin the Ambien, and likely the flexeril...we used to give ambien in L&D but I think one of the nursely types here said they give something else now:shrug:

*Shae* You totally need a vlog with your Disney Princess looks and all...hell hearing road head and anal pass out stories alone while you look so cute and innocent would get you a mill views:rofl: tho the folks may disapprove lol

I have been shamelessly neglecting my bag's handle ( last part) which :dohh: did NOT even think about this wknd Market being Memorial day wknd !:dohh::dohh:
Good thing it's Navy Blue and White! I', adding a Red White and Blue handle/shoulder strap in a sad attempt to have SOMEthing patriotic at my booth gah!
I promise to post a pic when the handle is done...it's dark so looks black and white now-sigh-

Gah so scatter brained- I have neglected finishing the darn bag for WEDDING and Makeover app games:rofl: Nooo idea why I am stuck on them, but amusing myself doing app facials, and hair, and make up and choosing rings and gowns and shoes etc for these game characters :rofl: 
I def want to marry again, but at this rate I'll be 80:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

J, sorry if I wasn't clear :haha: my fault. They count the days on. As in December 31 woukd be 365 ;)


----------



## Jezika

LOL Dobs, that's a GOT reference? I don't watch, but DH does. I'll have to show him.

I just spent way too long catching up on this thread, so other than tentatively congratulating J on the BPF, I'm gonna go straight to the juicy stuff: SEX.

- Lost my "V-card" very reluctantly waaaaay too young. I pretended to be asleep to get out of it but he was persistent. To be fair to him, he didn't think I was a virgin, but I see now just how coercive that was. Anyway, he was quite the asshat and a bad influence so that basically initiated a several-year period of promiscuity without ever, ever enjoying sex.

- One escapade involved attempted penetration in a park in broad daylight. I say attempted because till this day I'm not convinced I felt anything inside me, yet he came within seconds. Hmm... maybe I can cross that one off the ol' bedpost...

- Another escapade involved getting :sperm: in my eyes. Worst. Pain. Ever. Like acid.

- Creepy dating stuff: I went to Turkey at age 18 and got flirty with some Turkish guy. Didn't do anything at all, but maybe a bit touchy-feely. I must've given him my address, because shortly after getting back he mailed me two bracelets bearing each of our names. I never responded (I actually had a bf, oops). Last year (literally 12 years later) he found and messaged me on Facebook REPEATEDLY. I still haven't replied.

- Anal sex - I used to like it a lot... would make me O straight away, but after experiencing some entry difficulties on some occasions due to tension, it put me off. I don't think DH and I have done it, and it's been 8.5 years.

- Speaking of anal sex, the first time I did it (w/ V guy), a malteser popped out and rolled across the floor in silence. You might have to Google maltesers.

- Generally speaking, I've had a pretty colourful sex life (and some general dating shenanigans I'm not too proud of), but poor DH says that I must've gotten it all out of my system because I have no libido now and my all-time fave position is missionary in my own bed. That's if I'm not too tired, not feeling too unsexy, not worrying about waking up early and not feeling too lazy. Tbh, it's a miracle we conceived. Unfortunately, having a tiny USB chargeable waterproof vib just enables my laziness.


----------



## shaescott

Lol J I don't think I'll be talking about my crazy sex experiences on YouTube. My kids could see the videos later! I don't want them thinking their mommy is a weird kinky slut hahaha!

Jez- well I googled malteser. I'm assuming you don't mean the literal candy. Sooo... Ewwwwwww. I would've died lol


----------



## Fern81

Will catch up a bit later on all the sex stories lol! 
Test update: got another faint line this am on the same brand, darker than yesterday but my urine was WAY more concentrated. And got a very dark line on a diff brand test!? So the mystery deepens. Will have to see what tomorrow and Friday brings. 
Will post pics later; have to go teach. X


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Thx for clarifying lol...I sooo need a chicken/duck/goose emoji!

*Jez * I am stil up lol, Not taking my sleep med and waay too into newly downloaded makeover cheesy apps:blush: prob meant to 12 y/o girls
WHERE the F*ck did the Malteser roll OUT of?? :rofl:
and OMG USB chargeable LMAO...society has taken sex waay too techy

I have to admit, missionary is one of my favs- I don't mind doggy, or being on top, I find 69 a hassle usually due to height not matching, or I don't care for being smothered by man junk and them NOT knowing I need to um BREATH while under there!:haha: and unfortunately I get way into my own head and can't focus on finishing that way while trying to "provide my best experience for the dude"...
So I am usually ...well damn...sadly I don't have a USUAL guy lol other than manfriend, and that always starts off heavy kissing and groping, me going to the Netherlands, stopping just in time, him reiprocating, and :sex: in no particular order of me on top, him on top, him behind...he almost always finishes behind...due to "the view" lol :-k funny it never gets dull or routine, but that's prob the risque meet up factor, and that it is usually months in between.

I offered him a chance to donate to my cause again the other day, and he was like EWW! Not after you F-d whats his name:saywhat:
I was like DUDE! I don't ask when the last time you were with your damn weirdo sorta wifey! And WTF annnnyway!? I am a VERY clean person! Not like I was going straight from 1 to the other. ugh men!
Then he said well can you pencil me in next week? And I was like F*ck no my friend! I ain't doing sh*t with your ass for the next 12 months if I get preg :growlmad:
He was hurt but Ohhh well lol.
He already said he is NOT attracted to preggo sex so pffft....I have a feeling the donor would be :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

*FERN* YAY for darker lines!! Can't wait!!!

And* Shae* :sick: OMG!! I didn't even think of a poo ball :rofl: 
I seriously was like :huh: was it in someone's pocket?? The HOTpocket?? One the bed??

on a better food note, I am totally scarfing a sodium drenched microwave meal hoping it helps concentrate my wee :munch:
Boston Market brand ( US Restaurant chain)- Smothered Turkey and gravy on a thick slice of bread with mashed potatoes Sooo good...but soooo bad before bed


----------



## JLM73

OMG 5 am and I am still wide awake...and it's makin me have to pee...no bueno...I need to hold at least 5 more hours LOL


----------



## M&S+Bump

I haven't read the last five pages from where I left off but OMG I see it J!

As for anal - we tried it occasionally (usually really drunk) but only just got the hang of it recently (after 14 years lol) and so good when done right... Only for special treat though. 

No frers! Frers are evil!

I have a macro lens for my work camera (lens cost more than the camera did and combined they're worth more than my car :haha: ) and have often wished it was at home when trying to get pictures of a test on my phone! But it lives at work and if I carted it down to the bathroom I think I'd get a few funny looks... 'Just seeing what the light is like down here, this is a tricky bit of jewellery to photograph...' :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ok, all caught up now!

Fern :happydance: Dark lines on a stick is always good, even if others aren't as dark! Can't wait for pictures!

I lost my libido for a long time due to depression but Prozac works and oh my word it's back with a vengeance. And I'm ovulating just now I think. And now I have to go to work. On a motorbike :rofl: I haven't had any for a whole two days (DH was annoyed last night to be going without for second night in a row but I was so tired I was in bed for 9.30pm) so I'm pretty much at the fantasies about the workers in the grain mill stage :haha: Needless to say I will NOT be looking up Hannah Hart today. I will stick to safe topics like jewellery (makes me drool, but only from my mouth. ;) ) 

J - if it's catching on your teeth, it's time to downsize. Plastic backs will work but only for so long - it'll eventually snap. Ideally you want the piercing above the gum line well out the way of your teeth because it'll make your gum recede otherwise (as I found out through experience) My medusa is so high and the bar is so tight that I have to pull my lip down just to get it to touch my gum and it doesn't get anywhere near my teeth.

My dad still shakes his head every time he sees me. His disgust has moved from my tongue piercing to the infinitely worse septum ring (I wear jewellery that's the equivalent of a sodding diamond eternity ring - it's not big, or spiky or offensive in any way) Apparently it makes me a bad example to my children. We had a screaming match about it a couple of years ago - like dude, I've been in the industry for 10+ years now, I'm pretty reserved! I have almost no visible tattoos (well, as long as I have 3/4 sleeves on and a high back top, and trousers and socks.. then that only leaves a tiny crescent moon on my finger) and I've taken the vast majority of my piercings out! The world is changing, facial piercings don't make you a delinquent or a self-harming teenager...


----------



## M&S+Bump

And I'm never going to be able to eat Maltesers again... Gag!


----------



## shaescott

I WANT LINE PORN!!!

Come on J! Come on Fern!


----------



## JLM73

I've been up 23 hrs ....grr.. and been watching DS sleep allll night...sure he will be up soon, and I can't do coffee as I'm trying to hold till 9 or 10 and it WILL make me have to peee worse...sigh

LOL* M&S *much <3 on the pierce thing! I am pretty much done...other than maybe the eyebrow at a later time...not sure.
See *GIGS*! Mamas have piercings get your tongue done again ! lol

I asked the pierce shop folks for the longest monroe ring so it's not really sticking out unless I push the back with my tongue, which I only do to clean it.
Also it's above gumline- and has never caught teeth- amazing as much as I chow food down lol, but if I do any pouty lips or duck lips as I do making goofy faces occasionally I hear a little "Tink" as the back hits my cnine tooth:haha:
Actually , if I flip my lip or touch my tongue there it is like a mill or 2 recessed into the inside of my lip, but not sore, red, oozy, looks healed:shrug:

I just saw alot of folks recommending the plastic as better on gum wear over years??
I "think" the back I have in is the one I can keep and just switch tops for most of what I bought, but I was hugely annoyed to find 2 of them are threaded on the ball top, and a couple were opposite ( threads inside the stem) WTF. Weird part is One pkg said "internal thread" the other DIDN'T:growlmad:

So WTH is "internal thread REALLY supposed to mean??
Male stem (threaded) into female ball top?
or
Female Stem(with threads in the hole) and the Top has a short male tip to lock into it??
So confusing! Industry Standards People!:brat:

Um yea :blush: soo let's see random add ins:
Theres a BLAZING 5 Alarmer going in a huge warehouse in Tampa...Just looking at the huge smoke and flames billowing out while some poor Fire Dude sits atop the 100 ft ladder looking like a little boy pissing in a volcano makes me glad I am no longer doing that work! Much respect, but they have been there for HOURS and will be allll day, and likely tonight.
Apparently its a fam biz of 33 yrs - makes cleaning cloths with like 50 employees...a real shame as most biz are WAY under insured :(

Oh, and I found an app game called My Horse that is pretty damn realistic and FREE and I LOVE horses and so want one...so I have a virtual shower/Jumper now hehe, but you can work you way up to Many breeds including a ZEBRA! and UNICORNS :rofl:
I LOVE watching horses perform Dressage- it's like Magical! 
...ok going back to youtube vids for a while...Sun is shining- no sleep for me again till tonight sigh


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* I last peed at 2am, only 7am here now, so I'm on hold for a couple more hrs:shrug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Internally threaded means female stem, male attachment - so that the thread is on the inside of the bar and doesn't need to pass through the piercing. External threading is when the thread shows on the outside of the bar and the ball has a hole in it.

This IS industry standard haha. Unless otherwise stated, mall jewellery is usually externally threaded as it's cheaper and easier to make. Internal threading is better for the piercing but more difficult to manufacture and especially to get consistency between tops and bars. You'll rarely be able to get spare parts or be able to switch tops from one bar to another with internal threading, unless dealing with high end brands.

A bit of an indent on the inside of your lip is nothing to worry about as long as it isn't sore and doesn't start to imbed. 

PS I need to get you to post me some sleep tablets :haha: All I can get out of my doctor is zopiclone and it gives you a revolting aftertaste the next day. Benadryl here is some other drug to what you guys have! (acrivastine or cetirizine instead of diphenhydramine - ours is non-drowsy)


----------



## gigglebox

J, I am in much anticipation!

I just discovered Salvage Dawgs and I am in love.


----------



## campn

Anyone good with psychology!?

For the past two nights I've been having dreams of my first love. It was from 13 years ago and I haven't even seen him since (but we emailed twice during that time) and he's even married and he has 3 kids and he lives in a whole other country. Why dream of him now!? It just makes my mood so weird all day. Some cruel joke!?


----------



## Fern81

OMW Jezika...!!! Maltesers!!! I just.can't.! Thanks for that mental image lmao. Now I walk past people in the grocery store etc and wonder what goes on in their lives behind the scenes, so to speak. 

J - forgot to say wow, that last test is super visible.... Can't wait for today's test!

Campn - I dream of my ex-dh frequently, most of the time without me even having thought of him that day. It also makes me feel sad/miss him the next day for no reason. It sucks. IDK why it happens.


----------



## Fern81

This morning's tests: the light one (top) is the same brand I used yesterday & the day before (Multitest brand - they claim a sensitivity of 20miu). The darker line is a different brand which interestingly claims 25miu. Just goes to show. Look at that dye, even the control line is thicker. This pic was taken within 15 minutes again, both lines showed up before the 5 min time limit.
 



Attached Files:







20160525_071645.png
File size: 378.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Fern81

"Progression" pics if I can call it that (Still don't know if it's trigger shot or placental hcg!) with dry tests

From the top: 
Multitest: 10 dpo PM 4 hr hold
Multitest: 11 dpo AM 9 hr hold
Multitest: 12 dpo AM 9 hr hold (but super concentrated urine due to a very salty meal... bacon...! the previous day)
New family brand: 12 dpo (dipped in same urine as previous test)
 



Attached Files:







20160525_134308.png
File size: 390.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Fern81

OK I have to go teach again until 7:30 pm uurrghhhh... Expecting my beta results later BUT will not get excited until I see some darker tests & get the next beta back on Friday. I still feel bfn and that it's just the trigger shot's hcg, especially since this morning's urine was SUPER concentrated.

Love you all!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern! Even with more concentrated urine I don't think FMU the best say would be darker than the previous day with the trigger. Oh I sooo hope this is your bean!


----------



## campn

Fern- I think you're with child hun :D they're getting darker and if it's the trigger they'd be getting lighter right!??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ok I'm paranoid I know but did any of you ladies experience anything like this-

For a few days I was having pinching and very slight cramping on my right side. I figured implantation and haven't had it for a couple days. But yesterday afternoon I started getting a pinching but painful feeling on my left side. I'd say it's uterus region but on the left side. Yesterday it was random aches today it's pretty consistent. Any ideas?


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, to me it looks like dark, lighter, then darker again. I really think it worked...hope the betas confirm it!


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, the uterus does so much streching and pulling and prepping for baby...that's my guess.


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- I dream About dudes I used to date all the time. It's super weird. I don't really dream about the ex hubs or the ex bf though. Just the guys in between breaking up with ex boyfriend and getting with my now husband. Idk why it happens. I am totally happy with my DH and would never think of stepping out on him. 

Fern- I see it! I hope it means you are pregnant and that Ivf worked! 

Afm on the TTC front AF has left the building. My temp today is totally unreliablez daughter was up all
Night with coughing spells just about every hour. I'm super tired and I decided that today is movie day in all my classes... So im just chilling today haha

Oh and another thing. Has anyone ever heard of LuLaRoe? I've become obsessed with their leggings and I am having to serioualy contain myself when it comes to ordering stuff. I've got three pairs on the way and now im on the hunt for shirts to match them. It's crazy... But so dang fun to hunt for stuff!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, fingers crossed this is it for you. :)

Campn, no idea about dream meanings. I've had a noticeable number of dreams about the house I grew up in in Germany (left that 12 years ago) and our first dog, who sadly passed away 5 years ago.
I do find i have less dreams when I sleep less.


----------



## Fern81

Beta 47,5. Will check to see if it's increased on Friday. Teaching currently lol so will check in & read updates later xx


----------



## campn

Fern- Omg!! I'm so so excited!! Increase increase!!


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: Sorry for the delay ladies but nothing more than ystrdy, I've literally been up 26 + hrs now and have NO hope of sleeping until 14 more hours, mom is out scheming Who the F knows what, and to top it off I couldn't get ANY pics in time limit as the "hairline" crack at the top of my $500 phone, is now spreading like the San Andreas Fault and is a half shatter pattern= No focusing at all, as the phone isn't detecting touch on HALF the screen...sigh...and the auto zoom is shit

I'm highly F-ing irritated!:hissy::brat:
On top of that my 1st IC showed NOTHING, so I dipped another and it may be fainter than ystrdy...pink cm back too...all I need is a sinkhole to open under my bed...and my day will be complete :sadangel:


----------



## campn

J- I'm so so sorry hun. Sending you the biggest hug <3


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no J :( I am so sorry, really hope it's not going to fade again. Thinking of you!


----------



## JLM73

I am in such a foul mood - The :dog: is being a complete knucklehead - I can't EVEN deal with taking him out atm as I KNOW he will just stand there...he can wait an hour...
and I was ready to chuck 1 of my shelter cats into the lake last night ( kidding) but the ass was MY cat SAVED as a kitten from a kill shelter at 8 wks, ALWAYS nice and has moved with me thru 3 diff houses...For some insane reason the b*stard literally hisses at me shows full teeth and spits swats etc even attacks if he thinks I walk too close ONLY since we moved in this house 3 yrs ago. No One else just me!
And, as long as someone else is with me, bi-polar fool turns right around instantly purring and rubbing my leg like he USED to be!?:saywhat:
I've had his ass like 10 yrsss!!! WTF??? The other cat I got with him acts fine??
-- and last night DS left a door open to older sons room so he ran in there sounding like the damn exorcist, and of course he went under the bed= I have to drag him out or use the broom...broom it was....long story longer - He didn't even move from the broom just growled and spat and hissed like the tazmanian devil...mind you this was early a.m. hours...:growlmad: He WILL pee in there if he stays there, so after a good few mins of dodging bared teeth ( no claws) I literally FLUNG both Queen sized mattresses OFF the bedframe like She-Ra LOL
He had this look like WTF:shock: and Then I turned into the exorcist like *GETTTT OUUUTTTT!!!!* He hauled ass to the bath tub...weird ass cat.

Anyhoo...my :coffee: is so broken but I have enough irritants to keep me wide awake LOL

*M&S* Thx for explaining. I do recall vividly changing the back of the shorter internal thread to the longer external thread when my lip was swelling ( the 2nd pierce) All the tops I have are to fit on the external thread type from the tat shop:shrug: All Surgical Steel, some stones, some balls etc, but I see why internal thread would be easier on the piercing. I just clamped the hell outta my lip that day enough to grab the threaded end of the stem sticking out with another hemostat, and put on gold ball with a stone from my pic...so yea now I recall...
Sounds like it will make it easier to keep changing just the tops tho:shrug: 

*FERN!!!* You are sooo preggers!!!! Huge Congrats!!!:dust:

AFM ...I am just gonna have to upload the zillion "blind" shots I took over that 10+ mins and sort thru to see if ANY aren't blurry...I'll find my reg digi cam and do another IC this afternoon....I only have like 33 more :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I'm sooo sorry Hun. Sending you tons of hugs!

Fern- i can't wait until Friday!! Your numbers will totally double.


----------



## campn

J- I'm not a fan of cats, I've never been. No matter how nice I am to them they always claw my hands off! I was petting my MIL new kitten and the jerk scratched my hand and I started bleeding everywhere! I went and sanitized my hand cause I'm always scared of those diseases in their poo. Your cat certainly sounds possessed :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

All cats are assholes. (can I say that here? Lol) I've always had a cat now I have two. One I can't stand. She drives me crazy! No matter what I could never get get to use her box. Needless to say she's an outside cat now. My other cat is the coolest thing ever. She thinks she's a dog and plays fetch. I should really upload that video. Anyway the crazy cat has been so good since being at my moms so apparently she's staying there. Ahah so now I have one cat


----------



## campn

J- Also I hear a vacuum will drive them out of hiding.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh man j, big cyber hugs. 
As for the cat, they do get upset over things very easily, couldn't he be upset about having to live with your mom?;)
I am not a huge fan of cats either but for some reason they like me. It took me a few months but I am actually quite fond of ours now. Ha-ha, she is one of those dog cats too.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahh fern I'm so excited!!!


----------



## JLM73

Ok trying to catch up- had to do ALL the week's dishes sitting in the sink, as I do them 99.99% of the time, and left them just to see if mom would lift a finger:roll: NOPE

*Fern* That's def not looking like it's still trigger to me Lady! On your 10 dpo to 11dpo, you can see 11dpo was lighter ( trigger likely overlapping) and 12dpo your line darkens again:thumbup: That's a BFP baby!
And OMG that beta is AWESOME!!

*Camps* Sounds totally normal to me, and also all the preggo books say weird dreams are common:shrug: Hell I HATE DS's dad for all the ill will he tried to inflict on DS and I but I dream of him every now and then and am being all nice to him!
I wake up Like WTF??? PUNCH his faccccccce! LOL

*Tex* Hadn't heard of them, but I rarely shop for clothes unless a special event or my 10 yr old stuff falls apart LOL. I looked at the site cute stuff
I actually only wear my leggins lounging aroun home or to bed. Those are still so 90s in my mind LOL with wild patterns/colors, and OMG stirrup leggings :rofl:
My mom ONLY wears black leggings with EVERYthing daily...but the Bealls Stores here in FL sell legging with all those type patterns, especially florals- huge hit with the retirees and tourists lol So that turns me off the floral patterns too
Glad AF got the hell off your doorstep!

*MrsG* Implant likelly:hugs: It actuallykeeps going over many weeks, like littel spider tentacles digging deeper, so I def would expect the pinpoint pains and twinges

On the :cat: thing I have NO prob with them- most ppl don't realize the purebreds have diff personalities and quirks like dogs. I SPECIFICALLY got 2 siamese as they are long lived ( I think the oldest alive now is 30??) and they act like dogs- they "talk" to you, they meet you at the door, play fetch, usually like to play in water - both mine don't lap water from their bowl, they sit in front of itdip one paw in daintily, and hook it up to lick the water from their paw!?lol I have had many many cats usually tabies or adopted strays, but these 2 are goofballs- NO idea WTF made this one start freaking out over me- they LIVE on the hot ass screen porch ( by choice thru the doggie door) or they LIVE in older son's room when he's here and only come out to eat/drink/shit they are fat arse 22 and 24 lbers LOL.
I figured he would get over this crap after a few weeks...not yearrrs lol 
He constantly hides so I don't even know I'm near the weasel till I hear the hall closet or guest bath tub "HISS" :haha:

OK off to sit in the dark and stare at 200 blurry pics while reholding for next strips


----------



## campn

J- Why isn't she helping!? I understand she's old but doing dishes isn't really that hard labor kind of job. I seriously don't like when someone just expects me to clean up after them all the time!


----------



## JLM73

*Camper* It's the type of games she will play. I'm sure she "logged: her cryptic Portuguese notes about exactly How many, what type, and hoe many dys dishes were in the sink- that is the cray cray sh*t she does - then a month from now will bring out the cray note and tell me all those details:roll:
SHe's batsh*t and won't admit it and not far enuff gone for me to make her lose her rights to anything.
She can't live alone- she doesn't remember where anything is address wise even tho she gone past them or to them for years. SHe gets lost all the time. She talks to herself out loud as if someone else is there and when she sees me watching starts doing this creepy humming like some evil nun in a horror movie- I sleep with my door LOCKED lol, and worse- she is a concealed weapons carrier and has a gun SOMEWHERE in her room:saywhat:
Seriously! Like WTF was the instructor thinking giving her a concealed carry gun:gun: permit at her THEN age of 72!? She's now halfway to 76!!
She gets lost just walking around the house! You can tell she forgets why she walked wherever- She also drinks Instant coffe ALL day long! So she boils the water in a tea kettle in the morning on the stove ( Which she left ON this morning while she was gone who knows where), then the rest of the day she MUST microwave exactly 16oz of water for 6 mins- even tho she stops it at 3- she's blown that water up plenty of times in there....So she did the micro thing there this afternoon, STOOD in front ot the micro in a trance like state- took it out at 3 mins- DUMPS it down the drain, gets 16 more oz and puts it back in the micro for 6 mins:huh::wacko:
I finally said "How looong are you planning to keep microwaving water??" 
She said it's only 3 mins- I was like um yea...TWICE now...
She mumbled some non-sense about the coffee not tasting right :huh: ( she NEVER added the instant coffee!?) Then started that psycho ass horror movie humming:shock:
And THIS Ladies, is what I deal with EVERY morning- just the first 3 hours mind you...:wacko:


----------



## shaescott

See the trigger went down then the real hcg started!


----------



## shaescott

Honestly J if you can get proof of that shit you could get her out in a nursing home or something because it would be proof she's not capable of informed refusal, she's hardly even lucid at all.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- I just went back and looked at the test since shae marked them. And you're totally preggo! 
Your trigger wouldn't have shown with a 4hr hold then not shown (or super light) the next morning and then shown again the next morning, even if it was super concentrated... That just doesn't make sense.


----------



## JLM73

oh, so yea I just did a four hour hold with 2 sips of coffee- no food even ugh starrrving
I had like 4 oz of almost brown pee :rofl:
surelllly this would show a line...not so much, annnd as the ink passed the test line...some black fleck thing fell RIGHT on it...so now I have to either 
1- rub off part of the Test line...or waste my FOURTH IC of the day :dohh:
Anyhoo of the 70+ burst shots this morning, Four MAY show something, can't say how many mins in, less than 10 judging where they were in the line up....but dry there is not anything still showing really
*???HELP???*
Who here is familiar with IC's?? How come I am seeing the faint pink test line when wet, but they all disappear later?? :cry:
Even Ystrdy's great lines are like GONE??
WTF?
Well here's this mornings


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I don't see anything sorry :( maybe those ICs can't be trusted until after the de runs through and the antibody stip hold on to it for a sec?


----------



## JLM73

Nah *Shae* it is VERY hard to get someone's right's taken and take over.
Trust me someone could be standing at my rescue truck in a purple robe bunny whiskers and tin foil on their head quoting Shakespeare at midnight...If they are oriented to time date place and basic info like who's the prez what's your address blah blah They are considered fine.
Plus keep in mind she has tons of $$ to fight me- I don't have it to fight her.
She pays the bills every month on time, has yet to not talk her way OUT of a ticket so she has NO tickets since like 1970, and she can't drive well at all. She even convinced the FL DMV NOT to road test her:roll:
I promise you if you met her you would say oh what a cute sweet little old woman:cloud9:
She will literally go from arguing with me to answering the door and being like Ohhh Hiii! I was hoping you would come by! Come in! Let me get you some coffee and streudel:roll: And you would think I am batsh*t lol.
My dad was losing it for years and fooled EVERYone,but her. Because she lived with him, and he went down hill faster.
Still took her a few years to get his license taken ( 3 accidents later and 1 drive who knows where all day).
She can take care of herself and most household things- but she's frickin losing it.
No one lives with her but me- and remember "she got ME sent to rehab with NOTHING wrong or in my system last time I threatened to talk to her doc":rofl:
That's the same reason she filed again a few weeks ago- but the judge luckily was in a pissy mood and she rambled :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Thanks so much for all the support ladies xxx :) I can't claim bfp though until Friday; just can't! I am just way too sceptical after all these years! When the receptionist phoned me today she was so excited and I was like.... yeah... I'm not convinced. Lol she kept telling me it's an excellent number and I kept saying... mmm... nooooo.... not unless it increases. Probably just a self-defense mechanism! :) 

Green- no you absolutely can't say "all cats are assholes" on here because it makes me want to cry ;). I have two lovely cat babies with so much personality. Love them to bits. I love all animals!! I think aches and pains are totally normal; especially considering you have a huge corpus luteum pumping out progesterone for the twins right! And things are stretching & growing. I think it's totally fine. X

J- ???? Your line was super clear yesterday, I seriously don't understand. I've only had about 2 cps, can't even imagine how frustrated you must feel :( so sorry!

Gigs - are you doing opks or temping this cycle? Sorry if you've mentioned it before. 

Kitty- any cycle news on your end?

Flueky & dobby if you guys are stalking, I'm just thinking of you a lot.


----------



## Fern81

It takes insanely long to hit "thanks" on my phone for every post that I want to thank (that's most of them) soooo just know all your lovely supportive posts are thanked ladies!

Wow J I still can't believe your mom sent you to rehab for nothing. Rehab for me was such an insanely traumatic experience (still don't want to elaborate ); just glad she's not allowed to do it again. Lol I kinda want to meet her though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- ok they're not all bad. But they definitely all have devious ways! Lol even my precious angel is a little spitfire haha
I can't wait to see your test tomorrow!!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Wherfore art thou??
These pics are for you from ystrdys convos
*My dogs muscle butt/legs LOL which squish his juevos*

*The crochet bags I have made still doing the handle for blue*


----------



## M&S+Bump

The ICs go a little pink when the dye runs over the strip, and sometimes if it's taking its time, it can look like it's a pink strip but it then moves up the stick. But that test did NOT look like that, it defo looked like the dye had finished. :(

Fern - FX for Friday! How much hcg do they put in for the trigger? If even the nurse was excited then that seems like a good sign...

I love cats. Even the asshole ones. I want to squish all their furry little faces!


----------



## Fern81

M&S yeah squishy cat faces! ! :) I had a 10000iu pregnyl trigger at 9:30pm exactly 14 days ago. According to dr Google it should be gone after 14 days. I'm just not so sure in my case because I've had a 5000iu trigger stay in my system for 14 days before. 

Well we'll see what tomorrow's hpts bring. I went to buy even more today!


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* :shrug: I don't get it?? Seriously yesterdays pics were 60 secs, and 10 mins BOTH times had easily visible lines, and today they don't even show on my paper! But I am more concerned at not getting CLOSER to 10 miu since the lines were Lighter:(
I know hcg can fluctuate on fluids etc, but if anything I have drank sooo little since like 16 hrs ago lol!?:shrug:

pic below of allll the tests and basically they all faded out:sadangel: 
Everytime I claim one lol...I'm gonna just start waiting till I have lines as dark as controls cuz if its another cp that's like 3 last year 2 ?? this year...ugh ALl I can hope is something sticks the next 3 days, cuz AF is due then, and I still have pink cm and some cramping:wacko:....but I was late like 10 days last month I give up LOL


*M&S* yea i DEF waited for the dye to go all the way across THEN counted 10 mins for ystrdys pic...:shrug: Fertility gods hate me


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I was told by my doc if you ovulate super early cd 5-9 ish roughly) then you either didn't ovulate or it was a bad quality egg because that doesn't give the egg enough time to mature. Of corse they're always exceptions to rhe rule but that's what he told me when I had 21-24 day cycles.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Ok I'm paranoid I know but did any of you ladies experience anything like this-
> 
> For a few days I was having pinching and very slight cramping on my right side. I figured implantation and haven't had it for a couple days. But yesterday afternoon I started getting a pinching but painful feeling on my left side. I'd say it's uterus region but on the left side. Yesterday it was random aches today it's pretty consistent. Any ideas?

Sounds just like ligament stretching hun.. Could he 2 in there hehee :)


----------



## shaescott

Ugh J not again! I'm so frustrated for you!

Fern I think you're preggers and it's not the shot. I could be wrong of course. I always think everyone's gonna get pregnant right away. But I really hope I'm right.


----------



## claireybell

Haha loads to read about smutty sex stories girls Lol!! 

Jez, Malteser... Eew hahaa!! Id of been mortified! 

Oooh Fern i see definate progression chick! If that was trigger as Campn said, they be fading wouldnt they?! Excited for you :hugs: 

J i completely saw that line on your IC & now they vanished?! Ohh its very confusing!!


----------



## JLM73

Yea...I'm still the resident drama member of the board *CB* LOL
If not donor drama, mom drama, ex drama, or vanishing lines drama

*MrsG* I never ovulate early - it was only due to the soy isoflavones at the max dose of 200mg a day! Which actually speeds ov due to making eggs be healthier and more mature, so seems it worked fine, and likely it was cd9 when egg came out by my notes on pains etc - which I never get, so dunno.
I'm gonna wait it out- LP should still be 13 days so roughly 3 days to :witch: due, worse case I O'd cd10, which still puts :sex: timing great and they would be waiting on the eggy:shrug:

Just gonna wait it out and not stress it anymore, as I wasted my whole day on pee holds, IC's pics etc, and got NONE of my market stuff done!
I've done like 22 cycles lol but Nuthin on *FERNY!*:winkwink: she's waaaay overdue for a sticky bean!


----------



## Breeaa

Mrs green, I had the same exact feeling for weeks after my bfp! It's scared me to death because I assumed pain meant something was wrong. I guess it was a corpus luteum cyst or whatever it's called. lol it stopped after 8-9 weeks. I'm sure it's fine but mention it to your dr at your appt!

Fern!!!! I'm so hoping this is your bfp and not left over trigger shot! I can't wait for your Friday results!! <3

J, I saw those lines the other day! Where'd they go? Wtf!

Ooh I love kitties too! I have two babies who are almost a year old. They're so mellow and laid back. My kids are demons and will pick them up and hug them, the cats dgaf! Lol I think they've got scratched once each and the cat wasn't intentionally doing it. They can definitely be assholes though.


----------



## Breeaa

Woah I got an eggplant now! 82 days left, no way!!!! Ahh


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- it seems like everyone's pregnancy is going by sooo fast! I can't belive how close you are!


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* I just saw that eggplant and was like OMG 28 wks!
How's the bump compared to your avatar?hehe

and :shrug: on the lines disappearing. All I can do is wait it out like every cycle grrr
I could care less if the bfps disappear, just NOT appreaciating seeing nice lines then nothing really the next day WTF cruel joke is that? I had 2 totally diff ICs ystrday at 2 diff times?
ALl I know is I am wide awake but have been up 37 hrs now, so will DEF take ambien tonight as I want to be able to temp in the a.m. and see what's up on that end...


----------



## Breeaa

J, actually my bump seems to be growing slowly! I took this last week I think. Awful lighting and just an awful pic in general. Lol

I know what you mean about the lines! They looked so good and now wtf?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw J sorry about your lines you are a trooper girl. The TWW is just the worst I don't know how people do it!


----------



## FutureMrs

Brea you look amazing mama!


----------



## JLM73

Breeaa your bump looks GREAT! Perhaps you are shifting fluid or gaining/losing in a shifty way so it seems slow but yuou look right on!
:growlmad: I'm off to ice DS's forehead as he has been so hyper and hardheaded these last cpl days and of COURSE flips off the bed hitting his forehead on the edge of his wood table:roll:
I watch this kid like a fricking hawk, and of course he decides to ignore my 100th yell to STOP jumping off the bed, so he will have a lovely bruise when the ex-ass comes to get him tomoro and I will have to hear how I am NOT watching him grrrr


----------



## shaescott

There's this Czech couple ok YouTube that I follow and they had their baby this morning (EST) and he's so precious agh! They've named him Anakin (which all their followers have known for months haha, they had to write the government for permission to use the name cuz Czech Republic laws) and I just agh he's so cute!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Just watched you last vid of the Poultry(livestock) Swap in Gilmanor You are so cute in your vid all excitedly plotting ahead of time to come home with more than hubs would know about :haha: I would have had to take like 3 trailers - cuz everything was so damn CUTE!:cloud9:
Is the pigeon still hanging around ??LOL


----------



## pacificlove

Brea what a cute bump!!

I've had a friend visit and she dropped of a big plastic bag of mat clothing and 2 big bags of baby clothes. Lime garbage bag sized bags ... I don't know where to put all the stuff :o


----------



## gigglebox

Went out with friends tonight for dinner--a much needed break! 

J, i love the bag with the flowers! Is the blue and white on the time suck bag?

Fern, i think you asked...no opk's this month. I'm checking cm and feeling for ovary pain but none so far :( usually it starts to hurt a day or two before ovulation occurs. I've been ov'ing cd16 pretty consistently, with occasional day 15's and one day 20. I've been stressed recently so won't be surprised if it's delayed this time...we'll see. Cm is thinning out but cp is firm and doesn't feel too open, so i'm sure ovulation won't happen for at least a couple days :( oh well.

J, you are funny. Yeah, i was pretty sure on my way that i'd be getting guinea keets but i tried to talk myself out of it....but they were so cheap i could't refuse! I threw them in with my quail which i regret now...we had our first animal loss (a quail) and i think it got trampled by a guinea :( they've all been moved into their little personal hut now (actually a quite large dog house converted into a guinea fowl house). 

Also, i'm not amused with the line thing. no idea what's with the tests...but that line you had was very much there. Have you read reviews on them? Maybe someone else has had the same experience and could say if it's a crappy test or a bfp.

Green, where's the new ticker? ^_^


----------



## gigglebox

Oh! The pigeon! He hung around all afternoon and even walked along side hubs while he mowed the grass. Then he flew off...turns out he was a racing pogeon just stopping by and taking a break. We named him Mr. Jiggles and Des still occasionally asks where he is lol


----------



## Jezika

Green - I definitely had a lot of weird pinching and stabbing to the side of my uterus soon after my BFP, sometimes on the left and sometimes on the right. It worried me no end (no surprises there).

Fern - things are looking so promising! I get the scepticism completely, but I still can't wait till your next betas. Friday, you say?

J - I have no idea what's going on with your lines! We need some fertility private detective up in here. I second Gigs' suggestion of looking into whether those ICs have done weird thing to others.

Campn - I guess for psychology I'm your gal, but we don't follow the orientation that would include dream analysis at my school. My personal belief is that dreams are neurons randomly firing into areas of stored memory and the dysregulated brain during sleep tries to make sense of it the best it can, which results in a tonne of weird shiz. My guess is something reminded you of your ex recently (maybe the convos about previous relationships?) or it was just a randomly accessed memory (isn't that almost the name of the recent daft punk album?) and it was so emotionally resonant for whatever reason that you dreamt about it again the next night. But hey, just my tuppence.

PL - so jealous of your new swag! If it's too much, feel free to send my way ;)

Now I've forgotten everything else, sawry.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez-love when you pop in! I also feel like you and I are the biggest worriers lol everything makes me nervous even when Ttc! Lol 

Gig- no ticker until doctors appointment I think. Just too nervous still.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, nerves ok. I didn't do a ticker until a professional could agree with me that I was in fact pregnant. ;)

Jez, I was too tired to look through it all after my friend left although we did look through the mat clothing together. Tomorrow's task is the baby stuff, and I will keep you in mind ;)


----------



## Fern81

Shae- where do you live? Seems like you are always awake 24hrs lol I wish I was still your age! (Also wish that when comparing your sex life to mine ;) ).

Gigs- do you mind posting a youtube link to one of your escapades again? If not please pm me :) J has got me curious to watch some Giggles in Action clips! Hope you don't have to wait too long for O but yeah stress can definitely delay it. X

Green- when is your first appointment? 

Well, no news here, my lines are basically the same as yesterday. I had NO SLEEP; woke up at 3 and then lay in bed quietly freaking out. For the past 2 years I've been prepping myself so much for never having kids; I realised suddenly last night that I've never really prepared myself for actually having one. Of course now I feel like I'm not ready and have no clue what I'm doing!! Geez ttc is an emotional fireworks display.


----------



## shaescott

Fern I live in New England in the USA


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, I pm'ed you the links :)

Can't believe it, Des is sleeping in this morning and actually slept through the night for the first time in weeks. I hope he's not sick...

I'm just laying in bed on my ipad and listening to fire trucks and police cars drive by :( i hope it's nothing serious....i rarely hear them around here.

Checked cp, high and firm and closed :( cm is getting thinner still but no ovary pain so will definitely not be getting into the tww any time soon...hmmm, wait, if i jab hard enough i'm getting some discomfort on the right side LOL 

I'm trying to be chilled out about ttc this cycle. I realize that the later the date of conception the further into the year i'll be and i like that as i want another spring baby (i'll get a late winter baby if we do it this month, which is the next best thing).


----------



## claireybell

MrsG whens yours Drs apt hun? Awww yes get that fruit & baby ticker up then hehe :)

Breea cuuuute bumpy going on there!! Your an Aubergine already eeee!! 

Fern.. Anymore tests today? Im stalking Lol

Afm have 31wk midwife apt this afternoon, looking forward to the heartbeat :) i had Rileys school taster session this morning at his new school for September.. Have to say when we were all sat down whilst the Head Teacher was talking i could fill myself welling up.. Hormones LOL! In my head i was like 'please dont start blubbing Mumma' ha ha! 

Just devouring a Baked tata & lotsa salad mmmm! 

Gigs that pigeon bit made me chuckle he was keeping hubs company hehe! One of Cats does that with SO, just parades around the garden after him like a lost pup lol


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you'll probs start getying the pains anyday now :thumbup: stop poking your bits Lol!! 

Fern just retest tomorrow, the hcg dbls wvery vouple days do there probs be more line tomorrow hun, :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, don't forget to share your scan photos! Wow, can't believe you're in the sing,e digits of weeks left!

FERN, this is for you! And J, maybe you too since you have similar ic's! Here are my friend's photos from when she triggered and got her bfp:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=906819&d=1446120222

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=906821&d=1446120231


----------



## JLM73

The IC's I got from UK are One Step, and everyone seems to rate them very well, minimal issues. 
Out of like 20 I literally had only 1 give me the vacant space weird thing where the dye went around the Test chem strip, but as I obvi didn't have enuff hcg then I can't say that the test would not have worked if I had:shrug:
Gotta work on pre market stuff today, so will be on here n there


----------



## claireybell

Omg i know Gigs il be posting about 'i think i just lost my plug' stuff soon :shock: 

Midwife wont be scanning but my last scsn is at 34wks & il def sharecthem hehe!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- you're pregnant I just know it! The many second day of testing my tests for lighter remember?! I can't wait until tomorrow!

Gig- I hope you ovulate soon! Pushing it back a couple days isn't too bad at least you've still been ovulating. That's the most important part! 


My appointment is in 2 weeks on June 10th. But I'm really not feeling good anymore. My uterus just like hurts. It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, there is a lot of adjusting right from the beginning. I usually felt and still feel it to my right side. stretching , pulling etc. Some days more then others


----------



## Fern81

Ooohh thanks gigs it looks a lot like my cheapies (and thanks for the pm). My other tests (slightly more expensive brand) are darker though even though they claim to be less sensitive than the cheapies! I'm soooo not impressed with the cheapies atm. I second campn- stop poking lol you will hopefully O soon :)

Claire wow I can't believe how far along you are!! Just a few more weeks! Can't wait to see her little face.

Breea- mmm aubergine; I'm frying up some right now! That's big already.

Green- I think you're totally fine. Xx just a few more sleeps until you see that heartbeat! 

I will have my results tomorrow before 3 aaaahhhhhhh.....


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Weird... my cervix is NEVER truly low even pre AF or during AF, still usually mid height.
But noticed this morning my pale pink cm/ "IB" type bleed is now more and is brighter red :( It's almost what I would call light bleed, except it isn't coming outside the body, unless I strain/swipe inside:shrug:
I am thinking it's the :witch: coming early by 2 days since I O'd early...
Only reason I find this so odd is that 
1 My cervix is NEVER so low I hit it as soooon as I insert my finger and
2 When I check it , it is def Firm, but doesn't feel open AT ALL???
I checked a few times, and as I've had kiddos thru the Vajay, my opening is usually like pinky "fingertip" sized open before AF, and a bit more open during.
Stuck a Plug (tampon) :haha: in and will update later.
My storage freezer died a year ago and have FINALLY convinced mom to buy another as I need it to store my extra pastry stuff!
Hope everyone is doing well!<3 and :hug:


----------



## Breeaa

I've never heard it called Aubergine! I've only ever heard eggplant. I've never actually had it but most things are good fried Fern. ;) 

Can't wait for your beta tomorrow!!

Green, the 10th isn't that far!! Woohoo 

J, no keep the af away!!! 

I've got to head out but I'll check in on you ladies later. My belly has hiccups right now. Feels so weird.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, really hope af isn't visiting at all, let alone early...super weird about the shut os though. Did you test again?

Green, i remember having horrid cramps in early pregnancy. I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but if you're concerned, call the doc! Maybe you can swindle an early scan out of it :thumbup:

Afm....definitely having crazy wannabe preggo thoughts about taking an hpt since my O is nowhere in site and i had the early period....but alas, i shall hold out....maybe...i do have 1 wondfo left...


----------



## FutureMrs

Tested today a 7dpo like a real crazy person lol. I see nothing not surprisingly but for your viewing pleasure!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, fingers crossed for you tomorrow. 

J, keep that witch away!! It's about time she stayed away!!!

Future, 7 dpo!! I say 3 more days and you'll have a line ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- how is it being gender neutral? DH really wants to say team green and I do too but then again I want to make a super girly or boyish nursery. Lol plus the clothes! 

Gig- isn't Ttc so much fun? Lol it's like an obsession. Especially for someone like me who has an obsessive personality. 

Future/current- can't wait to see a line in a few days!

Pl- I forgot to mention score on all the stuff!! I personally love getting used things from people, even not baby related.


----------



## Breeaa

Green, it actually isn't that hard for me! There are a lot of super cute gender neutral nursery ideas and adding accents after baby is born can make it either. I've heard waiting until birth is so worth it in the end. I say you should definitely try to be team green!!! Plus if you have a ton of neutral stuff (like swing, bouncer, etc) you can easily reuse it with the next baby. 

I actually am enjoying not knowing. I can't wait to be surprised!


----------



## pacificlove

I'll have to sent everything through the wash before I do any sorting. My friend has two hairy dogs and those clothes make me sneeze and stuffed up just sitting beside them. And I have indoor pets that don't make me sneeze ...
But according to her we are set from birth until 1 year old. 
In turn I was able to pass on a jacket I purchased online and couldn't return. It never fit over my chest, but it does over hers :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160526_112057.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shaescott

Breeaa aubergine is the color of an eggplant, so it's called aubergine in many countries. I found that out when I was in London. That was the first time I heard it called that too. 

Green I'm so excited, you'll see your bean in no time!

Fern agggh I'm dying waiting for tomorrow's beta! 3 PM for you is 9 AM for me I think.


----------



## Fern81

Ooohh yeah Pacific I also wanted to comment on that! Hope you scored a lot of lovely stuff. Lol green I also love free stuff. My whole house is full of second hand furniture from the family, not a lot of it really goes together but I don't care. If it's a chair and it's whole & clean then it's good enough for sitting in. Worse than that, most of my clothes are ill-fitting second hand/ hand me downs from my sister etc! I have zero sense of style. Campn would die lol. I make an effort for date nights etc but during the day when I'm teaching I really don't care as long as I look neat & clean and am comfortable. 

Breea- so you weren't team green with your first two?


----------



## Fern81

Interesting Shae! We call it something else in my language that's basically a direct translation of eggplant, but our family calls it aubergine when speaking English. 
It's 8:40 pm here atm if that helps :)


----------



## campn

Serious respect for team green! I've no idea where you get your self control (wow that makes me look so bad!) but I couldn't even wait until the anatomy scan to find out! I'm too much though, I like to go all out with nursery and outfits. I think the problem is me and my mental health :p

Fern- HAHAHA if I could show you the clothes I'm wearing now!?? DH's old grey St.Louis Blues tee, with a few tomato sauce stains and oh, bottomless. I don't even like St.Louis Blues!


----------



## campn

Future- What pacific said! I think you'll get a BFP in a few more days! :) 

Pacific- Oh yeah wash wash wash. I'm planning to rewash everything I'm giving to my sister for her baby, I can't bring myself to give them to her dirty, plus hey I love cleaning. I'm just too scared I'd open a bag and find a bug in there since they've been sitting in the garage. 

Fern- Can't wait for your betas tomorrow!! Crossing everything for you!


----------



## Breeaa

Fern, I found out at the anatomy scan with my first two! I never considered waiting to find out with either but I'm so glad I did this time! It's so much fun and mysterious. lol 

Green, I just want to say if you are having more than one baby and want the team green experience, do it now!!! I don't think I could've waited to find out with my second because I wanted to know if I was having one of each. I think it would be much harder if you were to have a second and try it then. If I had two girls instead of one of each I don't think I could do it either.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- hopefully we have more than one! I probably couldn't wait for the second. I think we're going to but I'll probably buy a bunch of stuff for both gender, clothes and nursery accents and then just return whatever we don't have. Lol 

fern- I can't even explain how excited I am to see your results go up!

Campn- can you come over and help me clean? Lol


----------



## gigglebox

I go back and forth on the team green thing all the time. As of today i am super indifferent on which sex i want baby number 2 to be. I did ask Des and he has requested a little brother :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ladies! We have a squishy cervix and cm starting to stretch! No pain yet but those are good signs!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Woot woot gigs!!!


----------



## JLM73

*GIGabyte* YAY :wohoo: O is comin !!DOn't work hubs over too badly before then so he won't wanna when ya need the pickel juice:winkwink:

*Fern* Can't wait for your beta! Altho I am quite convinced it will be more than double:smug: Just look at *MrsG's*

I am just home from errands and shopping...forgot some things :dohh: gotta go bacccckkk out grrr. Was hoping I could sell my old diamond wedding band to my reg jeweler for a few hundred$ considering it was tagged at $1200 when we got it in 2008! Well WTF!? The jeweler said since gold price is so low, they would pluck all the diamond chips out (like 45 of them!) and then melt the gold down , and offered me $80!? WTF??:saywhat:
I thought for sure they would buy it cheap from me polish it up, Bob's yer Uncle- back on the shelf for triple the price...WHYY ruiin a very nice diamond wedding band that way?? I don't get it at ALL sounds like a lot of work on their end for not much profit...More insulting was the fact that I also have a loose half carat diamond from a broken ring, and its VERY high quality- figured cha-ching:nope:
She said - Sorry - we are only buying LARGE diamonds right now:huh:
Did everyone in the WORLD win the lotto and I missed out??
:dohh:

Totally forgot to add for those that didn't see, my temp plummeted today, which was another reason I suspected early Af :growlmad:
And I did test with fmu- like 9 hr hold, and nothing there but a shadow that is one of those "something is catching my eye" things, but not calling it anything.


----------



## campn

Green- In a heart beat, but I get paid in coffee and rice crispy treats! Aight!?? 

Gigs- Go and get it mama! I think two brothers would be the cutest! 
I worry often about DS not having another boy to play with, he seems so so happy when DH plays soccer with him and he loves hot wheels and always asks me to play with him with them.


----------



## campn

J- Wow don't even bother selling them. I know diamonds don't resell well but gold will, just wait until it goes up in value again. I think the US dollar is doing very well now so that's why probably. Wait until it plummets again :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I'll make up a batch and a pot right now. Lol the house is slacking! With my being exhausted and DH and mom working so much. 

J- resell sucks. I would just wait or sell on Craigslist ect. That's the only way to get money.


----------



## campn

Green- When is the inspection, closing and moving date of your brand new house!? It's my favorite thing ever to move into a new place, even if it's only new to me. DH is a hoarder, I'm the complete opposite, so I go into the boxes and I'm like yay pitch, pitch and pitch pitch pitch!

:D


----------



## gigglebox

Damn J, i hooe you catch a break soon, and also catch that sticky bean! And wtf? I lost my engagement ring just last year and found out then price of diamonds had nearly doubled since i was engaged (in 2010). I'd say go elsewhere--sounds like they were trying to take you for a ride.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- inspections were yesterday. Owner has to fix a few areas of dry rot, well we have to ask and hope she says yes. No loan will lend on a house with dry rot, no matter how little. So I'm confident she will fix it, especially she wants to close as fast as possible. Why wait to fix it when someone else is going to make you later? DH is convinced she won't. Haha well know for sure early next week. So ideally closing mid July.


----------



## campn

Speaking of rings, one time I was cooking and took my rings off so they don't get dirty and then I couldn't find them to save my life. I looked everywhere, like literally everywhere then I started to panic so bad called DH, when he got home we started looking again and nothing. 

Then I said lets go look in the trash, we emptied the bag on the kitchen floor (shivers) looked into everything, even cracked egg shells, finally found them in an empty okra bag. 

I've no idea how they got in there, but wow, I was this close to completely losing them forever.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn you reminded me of my freak out yesterday. We have a box of all our baby things, old tests, ultrasound pics from before, gender neutral clothes given to us ect. I can't find it. I pretty much had a huge fit yesterday because I'm convinced it's in the garage (which is packed full of all our stuff) and I'm terrified the ultrasound pics will get ruined.


----------



## gigglebox

campn, that's similar to what happened to me...I had a tension set diamond (two prongs holding it instead of the usual 4) and the diamond would come lose from time to time and need to be re-set. well this last time, I saw it getting loose, so I put it in a ziplock back and set it aside. I was certain it was in our "junk drawer" in the kitchen. fast forward a couple weeks and I went to grab it to take it for repair...it was totally gone. I looked for ages but didn't find it, and we had literally just done a trash run (we collect it for weeks then take it to the dump, no trash service) the day or two before, so I couldn't look in the bags. I think I may have left it on the counter top, then either me, hubs, or my mom (whilst visiting) threw it away thinking it was just a used bag :( I was so bummed, especially since all the money went straight to my medical bill from when I got my appendix out. Fortunately I have a ring I inherited from my g'ma when she passed, so I wear that with my wedding band. I also have her wedding band which I wear on my other hand. It's just a silver band and she bartered for it in Germany for a pack of cigarettes. The diamond solitaire was a gift from my grandpa to her on their 14th wedding anniversary, so not an engagement ring at all. they dated 3 months they got married, and stayed together 60 years!


----------



## kittykat7210

I had that, DH was trying to help me though, my first miscarriage I was so broken, I spent my life looking at my ultrasounds and sleeping with the clothes I had bought, crying about it all, so DH decided he would put all of the stuff in the loft, of course I freaked out and screamed at him, I get it now he was trying to help me get over it, I was making him worse /: but that was the worst time in my life when I thought it was all gone!!

Glad you found your rings though!!


----------



## campn

Green- Is that water damage? Our first home had a bit above the garage and the seller just gave us $2000 in the closing, and fixing it didn't cost that much. I'm sure she'll agree to fix it or just credit you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- it's when the wood is basically rotting. The house is siding not stuco so it's a few minor areas but also part of the under deck has it. No loan will finance until fixed. So only a cash buyer would be able to. However, they would most likely get inspections too. So the owner doesn't have many options. Fix it, or put it back on the market and hope a cash offer who is stupid comes along lol so I'm not worried, yet. 

Gig- I remember that story! I would have gone crazy!

Kitty- they always try to help don't they lol


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* Lucky find on your rings!
When I was married to 1st hubs, I worked 11p-7a, and I am one of those ppl who does EVERYTHING with my rings on. Even wore them at the fire dept working. Welll I like unusual rings that hopefully will be heirloom/estate looking pieces:haha:
So My engagement ring was a 1/2 carat solitaire, and the wedding band was a diamond and saphire Wrap around the solitaire- 2 rings, but I had them "bind them" once we married so they are 1 piece essentially.
I was working away at the hospital one night, and obvi we wash oiur hands a zillion times - and I was like hmmm...I must have put my ring in my pocket...:shock: NOT there!! OMG I was freaking in my head trying to think when I last took it off as I RARELY did! And it was not loose to slip off.
Then it hit me:dohh:
I took it off in the car, while driving to work, so I could put lotion on...strolled out to my car all leisurely...it's NOT there!!! Mind you it's like TWO A.M.!! and I am outside across the street from the hospital ALONE
OMG, it occurs to me only employees parked there for nights, but there was no one next to me when I parked, so I guess it fell out when I got out of the car :(
I looked under the car next to me, and nothing :cry:
I started to walk back in soooo pissed at myself and bummed, then something told me to go back. So I went back checked under my driver seat the door panel etc- nothing. looked under the car next to me again...a tiny glint on their tire...
:-k I used my pen light to shine on there, and MY RING!!!:shock: it was jussst barely sticking out from under the right front tire!! Apparently when I slid out, it fell off my lap to the ground, and rolled into the vacant spot next to me without me seeing:dohh: and THEN thank God no one found it, but the car pulled in, and RAN over it, but it was a bit wedged in the tread :rofl: so it was not damaged other than a couple minor scratches to the band-I have never been so happy to have big RedNeck tires on a truck :rofl:

*OK back to ttc*- pulled out my plug :haha: and there was only a tiny amt of dark brown smudge on the tip, with 1 dark red spot:huh:
checked - and cervix is still kinda low, but feels very much closed- very odd as the spotting has to be coming thru a super tiny opening I can't feel :shrug:
Took another test and nothing but that same hazy "Is there isn't there " thing
sigh, for the love of Pancakes:brat: Can I just get a VERY clear blaring BFP already or have Hagitha show up in full???grrr


----------



## campn

Green- I find people who pay in cash usually can get very picky so even if she's lucky enough to find one, they will make her fix it! She's got no choice like you said! I'm not worried! 

J- Wow and I thought I was lucky to find mine! You're probably the luckiest woman alive with that story! Just think how unlucky the car owners are, could have driven back home and found a ring in their garage!


----------



## gigglebox

Hahhaha ibjust imagined the wife finding it and drilling the husband about who it belonged to haha--"i swear i have no idea!"


----------



## pacificlove

Green, fingers crossed she'll fix it. If she now knows the house has problems all she could do would be to wait for someone with a lot of cash but then what's the point of listing and trying to sell in the first place?

Campn, can I enlist your help too? ROFL sadly the clothes will all be stored away until next week some time. The tenant broke their washing machine last week so they had to wait nearly a full week until hubby could have a look. Waiting for the replacement part now but in the meantime dh has brought them our washer... no laundry for me this week. I hate cleaning until I had enough and just start scrubbing everything.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I thought of that too!! "how could you!!! You promised no more cheating!!" 

Pacific- I'd recommend soaking them in the tub with like oxi-clean and vinegar or something like that, let them dry, then when you're like 30 something weeks throw them in the normal wash with dreft (the baby detergent for their sensitive skin)


----------



## Breeaa

Green, I bet they'll fix it. Putting it back up and hoping for a cash offer would be silly. I mean how many people actually buy a house with cash!?

Wow J! Thats extremely lucky!!! I would've been in a huge panic! 

haven't lost my rings yet but DH lost his ring a few months ago. He had gone to a work function in San Diego (about 3 hrs away) and a few days later he realized it was missing. We called a few places, searched the garbage and the entire house. Nowhere to be found. A few days before we were going to buy a new one I went through my underwear drawer and there it was! Lmao! He must've placed it on the dresser and I probably stacked my undies on top while looking for a pair and slid it in with the undies. 

Pacific, you're washing everything early! I still haven't finished but I'm slacking off. Lol I don't remember if you mentioned it or not but are you finding out the gender?


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, this would only be a first wash ;) and would most likely wash it all again later. 
Hubby and I are planning a trip to Ikea next month, we need a dresser or something to store all the baby clothes in. ;) The closet in the bedroom is basically a broom closet.
As for finding out: hubby wants to, I am team yellow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Has anyone seen the movie "miss you already"? If you haven't I highly suggest it! I'd never even heard of it but I just wanted it and it is amazing.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Has anyone seen the movie "miss you already"? If you haven't I highly suggest it! I'd never even heard of it but I just wanted it and it is amazing.

Never heard of it (but I'm lame like that) what is it about!??


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's about two best friends going through different stages of their life. One is Ttc and one has breast cancer. I got it at redbox!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> It's about two best friends going through different stages of their life. One is Ttc and one has breast cancer. I got it at redbox!

Oh it sounded like a romantic movie! I never seem to find a good romantic movie, other than the English patient (bawl my eyes out) and the Notebook, and of course Titanic.


----------



## pacificlove

Never heard of the movie but then I don't watch a lot either unless I know the ending. I am lame like that.

Anyone have dinner ideas? Ha-ha, I can't make up my mind.
Then I am going to skim the books my friend brought up with the clothes. (I forgot to mention that). One is for hubby, a book for the birthing partner;)


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs has told me he wouldn't want to find out. Might be team green/yellow...

I've never been to an ikea but i hear it's a dream.

That movie sounds like a tear jerker...i'll pass!


----------



## campn

Every time I go reading in the third trimester section or birth stories I get soooo broody even though I'm already pregnant, also I know health care in America costs an arm and a leg but honestly I think it's the best. A lot of the stories I read from other countries are always filled of complications, uncaring doctors and midwives. 

I usually only read the US ones cause they're more relaxing and I don't end up getting too scared. I hope I don't offend anyone, the whole world still beats us at the prices! But really I wouldn't want to give birth anywhere else.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree Campn but mostly because I'm familiar with the system here and I'm comfortable. I also feel like when I pay I get to be a little more demanding. Haha! But delivering a baby will cost DH and I SOOO much. 
I am however fascinated by other countries having pain management options. Maybe I'm not educated enough on the ones here but I feel like it's just epidural.


----------



## pacificlove

If you want to read up on things, I was told to read the European sites. UK, etc. That's advice my mw gave me. She said a lot of the American/north American sites always go into the negative, Europe is much more positive.


----------



## campn

Green- I agree, we pay a lot but we can also demand more since we are paying a lot. I notice the equipment/ultrasounds and hospitals here are just over all much nicer and newer. The birth experience just seems to go way more smoother. 

Pacific- A lot of those are actually European stories. I read that many ladies had to beg for an epidural and be denied as it's a way to cut cost of course. That's absolutely fine not to get an epidural if you didn't want one, but to want one and be denied just seems awful.


----------



## Flueky88

Hi guys, sorry, I've not been able to keep up. Hard to read ttc while ntnp. Just been a rollercoaster of emotions, but I'll be okay. I wanted to say congrats to Greenie for doubling time and Fern, I'm anxious to hear your next beta result. :hugs: for everyone. I'll try to check in when I can. Oh and J I hope you get a blaring bfp soon!


Funny ring story, I threw mine off in my sleep once. So I never wear them asleep anymore :rofl: have a great holiday weekend everyone :)


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* I just posted the other night about an amazing new movie called* "Me Before You"*
Watch the trailer then gooooo! lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh993__rOxA


----------



## campn

Flueky88 said:


> Hi guys, sorry, I've not been able to keep up. Hard to read ttc while ntnp. Just been a rollercoaster of emotions, but I'll be okay. I wanted to say congrats to Greenie for doubling time and Fern, I'm anxious to hear your next beta result. :hugs: for everyone. I'll try to check in when I can. Oh and J I hope you get a blaring bfp soon!
> 
> 
> Funny ring story, I threw mine off in my sleep once. So I never wear them asleep anymore :rofl: have a great holiday weekend everyone :)

Flu I laughed so so hard at this!! Did your DH have any worries after this haha!? I don't think I've ever done something this weird in my sleep, but my sister once was sleeping on the couch then mom woke her up to go sleep in her room, she got up and opened the front door and said ok goodnight. She was just going to go sleep outside!! We had to like grab her back in lol

I'm so sorry hun, I would feel the exact same too, I know we try to talk about all kinds of things and not just TTC so maybe just ignore the TTC/pregnancy stuff.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, what happened to the ring? Did it hit anyone? Hit the wall and wake you up?

Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh* FluFlu*! :( :hugs: I know how ya feel. I am not on NTNP but def haven't had any sure things this last cpl yrs with wishy washy men and donors :nope:
Even with current "on board " donor I am waiting for the text of yea - sorry changed my mind ...very nerve wracking and bfn is crushing as well...
I hope you are pleasantly surprised by a :ninja: beanvery soon, even tho!
Everytime I look at that Avatar pic of you and hubs it makes me smile - you two look damn lovey hehe.

I am having major lower back ache so seems the witch is knocking:roll:
Not sure if I want to skip the soy next cycle,:-k....Nix that, just looked up the days again, and I will do the days 5-9 thingy, and keep the high dose...at least then I know I won't O much earliercd11/12:shrug: bummed about missing the possible multi egg factor, but I just need 1 super eggy. And when I did the Soy Iso days 3-7, I got a blaring +opk on cd8!? So that was literally on the FIRST day off soy:rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Totally get it flueky .... hubby was gone for most of December and all of January so our ttc was on hold and I rarely checked in here.. just too hard to do.

J, I keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. No witch, stay away!!

Cb, fruit change tomorrow or I guess for us today! I wonder what it will be!!


----------



## claireybell

Morning lady birds

I was trying to read & reply last night but my heavy eyes got the better of me lol zzzZ! 

Pacific i know eee i always wonder what fruit or in your case sweet snacks we will be hehe :) 

Is anyone doing anything nice this bank hols wknd? Im hoping the weather will stay nice but its a bank hols & its forecasted rain but light rain & sunny spells...ffs! Hate British weather sometimes pfft! 

I booked Rileys 4th birthday party for July yesterday, its actually on his birthday this year, he has no idea so he'll love it! Its like a big play-centre soft play hall with big slides :) they supply party food, treats & party bags we just need to supply the cake & candles! Im excited haha i love party food mmm chicken nuggets! 

Fern cant wait to see an update from you today :thumbup: 

Gigs, any twinges started yet? Hope the CM is still stretchy :)


----------



## Flueky88

Campn, no I didn't hit DH. I woke up and didn't have my rings and was thinking, "did I have them on at bedtime?" I found one on the floor and started hunting the other. DH aggravated me awhile about this. I just told him at least I didn't scream in my sleep to wake both of us up. :rofl: that's so funny about your sis going to sleepwalk to sleep outside. Sometimes the subconscious is weird. I stripped in my sleep and found my clothes in another room once. I will try, I'm feeling stronger today :) I do miss you ladies and have no ill feelings towards anyone.

Thanks gigs :) I'm doing better. I'm so glad it's Friday and I'm off this weekend, some time for DH and I :)

J you wishy washy donor situation is worse. I'm actually the one who decided ntnp. DH was shocked. I want some stress out of ttc and I do hope to enjoy the rides at Disney. I definitely have mixed feelings about hoping I get pregnant and hoping I don't. I feel like a crazy person :rofl: why thank you, it's from Disney 2 years ago :) I actually got him to smile. Oh and yes I think soy later will be better as O cd7 isn't good, I think.

Pacific, thank you :) it can be hard but I do miss everyone. I need to get food cravings from your ticker anyways 

CB Oh I bet Riley will love it :) I think DH and I are visiting his dad and family this weekend. Otherwise it's to ourselves. Monday I'm working so I'm just going to grill burgers when I get home. DH says I'm just so good at grilling, but if it's a long day I'll see if I can con him into grilling.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks Disney is awesome! Have fun!

Fern I'm waiting anxiously for your beta results!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol fluek, it totaly does spark cravings! I was looking for that ticker but couldn't find the dang html code for it. Maybe next time...

No hints of pain yet :( dtd anyway just in case this is one of the rare cycles where pain doesn't happen.


----------



## campn

Flu- I really want to get a Disney annual pass since we literally live 5 minutes away, but with a baby I'm not sure if next year makes any sense since she'll be breastfeeding every few hours and I'm not brave enough to nurse in public. 

Claire- Aww happy almost birthday Riley! He's only a couple of months older than Benjamin! We must always have kids two months apart!? Haha! Birthdays make me anxious, like am I doing enough!? Did I get enough food!? Is he going to need a shrink oneday because of his birthday parties that I threw? :p

Fern- Waiting on you and crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww happy birthday Riley! I'm sure he'll have a good time. We cheaped out and did a potluck for des' last bday, then i forgot to give the kids their goody bags :dohh: 

Cb, do you guys do goody bags or is that an american thing?

Doing an arts and crafts show tomorrow. Hoping i sell enough to cover the cost of renting a space.


----------



## shaescott

20 minutes until Fern's 3 pm


----------



## Fern81

I'm pregnant!!! Beta has more than doubled in 47 hours; from 47,5 to 121,4.
In so much shock & totally ecstatic!!

Will catch up on everyone's posts later; I have to teach a class right now of all things :) 

Love you all!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you! I just woke up and thought "omg I need to know what happened" and immediately got online to look yay!!!



I'll catch up on everyone else in a little bit.


----------



## claireybell

Still lurking for Ferns results too :) 

Haha Higs i did that on Rileys first birthday, everyone left as it was busy with lotsa friends n family & it was scorching hot i just wanted everyone to go & in all the faffle i gave out no party treat bags lol which i spent 1hr the night before putting together, ha ha!! 

Luckily at this playcentre, they provide them with toys, sweets cake etc its inc in the price, Rileys been to a party at the sane place so i know he'll love the party treat bags :) 

Ooh how many crafty paintings have you made to sell Gigs? Im sure you'll sell them no problem as your work is so great, you talented bean! :)

Lol Camps you'll probs need the shrink one day still fretting about it hahaa saying 'i just think we couldve done more' hehe that tickled me :haha: im sure Benjamin always has lotsa cool prezzys & loves them all, we never overly spoil Riley though with birthday stuff as id hate him to turn out like Harry Potters ungrateful cousin Lol

Ahhhh the sunshine is bliss today, forcing myself to sit in the garden heat.. Uhh i need a pool! Its only about 22degrees but man im hot! Our garden is like a sun trap


----------



## claireybell

Arghhhhhhhh Fern yay!!!!! 


We knew they were preggers line on those test! Congratulations eeeee! You & MrsG are just a couple wks apart.. Bump buds yay!! X


----------



## TexasRider

Great news fern!!! I'm so happy for you. glad Ivf worked for you on the first go round!

My temps are seriously crazy. I have no idea what's going on lol. My chart is seriously jacked up. I should O in about a week hopefully and maybe they will go down some between now and then.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, just selling prints this time, last year i tried with just selling paintings and didn't sell a thing.

FERN! I knew it! Congratulations!


----------



## campn

Claire- Spoken like a true Brit! Mista Potta! :D honestly he gets way too many presents than he should. I try to only give him a few and enjoy the rest later throughout the year. I've so many toys I need to sneak out and throw as they're mostly broken or don't work anymore and it's just a big mess. 

Fern- Hallelujah!! I'm so so so happy!!! You're pregnant!!!!


----------



## campn

Gigs- You better get on it cause now everyone is getting pregnant so you will too!!! :D


----------



## shaescott

FERN!!! I knew it! I'm so happy for you, you've been waiting so long and it's finally here, you're pregnant! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, I am so happy for you!!! Glad that the first ivf worked so I am off doing a happy dance for you!!

Cb, happy birthday to Riley:) growing up in Germany I remember some parties giving out goody bags, my mom never did but then she always had such different crafts planned for us that everyone still got to take home something. From a hand painted silk handkerchief to a painted mug or a big paper craft. We did something different every year.
In grade 5 and 6 one of my friends invited the entire class for a sleep over. Her parents owned a dairy farm, so we all got to sleep in the hay loft over the barn.


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats to you and your hubby fern!!!!!! That is so so exciting :)


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, that sounds fun! I would be too paranoid to have that many kids under my supervision.


----------



## Breeaa

Ahhhhh fern!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Congrats x10000!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern huge congrats!!! I'm sooooo happy for you :) 

Campn, yeah I can understand why you'd be reluctant to get the annual pass it's so stinking expensive too. I'm excited to go back this year. I went once as a kid and it was so crowded, I had fun but I had a better time as an adult.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, grew up in a small town, I think my class had just over 20 kids.. assuming some didn't come, the parents had maybe 15-20 kids there. A lot but the parents pretty much left us alone once it got dark and the dad had to start milking before sun rise. We all loved it and were invited the second year ;)
We all grew up around farms so knew the ground rules and those that didn't usually stuck to the kids that were comfortable around the farm.
I remember playing truth or dare and my dare was to get my hand licked by a cow. No big deal to me, haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- so what's your edd?!

Flu- hey! Totally understandable you're not around as much. I've been thinking of you! Have so much fun at Disney!

CB- happy birthday Riley!

Pl- sounds so familiar to where Grew up in a small town. More cows than people was the saying. Lol 

Sorry I forgot so many people. I'm so busy at work and only working a few hours since DH is off.


----------



## wookie130

FERN!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: Yay!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you and your DH! Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## JLM73

:smug:*FERN!!!*:smug: I tolllllld you it would morrrrre than double!!!!
I out in a special request to your bean to make sure momma didn't feel any doubts- so crank up the hcg kid! Lol YAY it worked!!COngrats again!!:hug:

AFM trying to meet my BFF for a bday girls day out, her bday is on Memorial day but grrrrr she keeps putting me off on time and I sooooo need to get out of the house a while. Totally gonna blow off market prep to have a girls day lmao!
I'll regret this MUCH tomoro

The :witch: is def hanging out with me:roll: Snuck in fully overnight, so I changed ystrday to Light bleed as it was more than spotting last night :(
So that puts me cd2....gonna do Soy Again but cd5-9, so worst case I will O cd11, and I should still keep my 13 day LP. 
I really think at the ripe old age of almost 43, my issue is egg quality...they are getting fertilized it seems, and some make it to start implant, but it's like ERROR then fade out grrr, so with doing Soy cd5-9 it's suppose to not make any extra eggs but just 1 really mature one. So that's the plan...hopefully the donor will ensure his "non-girlfriend-friend" doesn't come over and crash that week :rofl:
:-k ...matter of fact let me text him NOW so he can keep that hot pocket wannabe from dipping into my :spermy::gun::trouble:


----------



## Fern81

Thank you all so much! It feels totally surreal :) Yay for being bump buddies Green!! Now for the long wait until first u/s (20 June) to see if there's a heartbeat; however I just had to get 2 tickers immediately. Going to squeeze every drop out of this experience & pray my baby sticks. My edd is 3 Feb. 
Now I can stop sucking in my tummy lol; crinone is a bloating b*tch.

Flueks - miss you! Glad you are making an effort to enjoy your life and your husband. xx

Future- hope you get a bfp in a few days!

J - have you tried coenzyme q-10, royal jelly and/or DHEA? It will take 3 months to improve egg cell quality.

Hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so happy for you fern!!! I'm having a really shit day at work and you've just made my day!!!


----------



## campn

Awww!!! First February baby on BnB!!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, is this your first time pregnant? I am so excited for you, and I admire your strength and persistence. I'm not gonna lie, I'd probably mope and feel bad for myself and give up early in the struggle...it takes so much to get where you did. What a well deserved BFP!

So happy you're "up the duff"!


----------



## claireybell

Im so chuffed for you Fern!!! Take it easy momma & have some yummy ice cream hehee ;)

So just to clarify, Rileys birthday insnt until the 9th July lol i only booked his party but thankyou all for the pre burpday wishes :hugs: 

Seriously feels like baby girl gas just been jumping up & down in me LOL!! Freakin weird, my belly was literally jiggling about its the strangest of feelings!!

Oh J im sorry on witchy arrival pfffft!!! I really hope the ex boyf Donor see's you before ovulation this time aswell & no stitching up accidently..! ;)


----------



## Fern81

Gigs- yep I've only ever had 2ish suspected chemical pregnancies. How is the countdown to O going? 

Kitty- aawww I hope so hard that you get your baby after those losses! What you posted the other day about struggling to cope after the mc's made my heart go out to you. Xxx

Claire enjoy the mild weather! I heard on the news the other day that this summer is predicted to be Britain's hottest, ever. (!!!) Oohhh you make me want party food. Vienna sausages & cake, yum!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fern! So so happy for you! :happydance:

They say every year is going to be hottest on record. It's lies - it's just to stop us all from emigrating to somewhere with better weather.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, i messes up. I thought today is Saturday.. so I guess fruit change day is tomorrow.

I also learned that my dog makes a really good aid in retrieving the turkey from the tenants place. Stupid turkey keeps wandering over there and just gobbles at them through the patio door.
If I go to get him on my own I have to keep walking right into him and keep pushing. Just takes forever. With the dog however he just runs back to where he belongs. Funny creatures. Farm live, never boring. Ateast the turkey didn't fall into the pond again because he can't make it out on his own.


----------



## gigglebox

BAHAHAHA omg PL that imagery of mr. Tom at the porch door...hahhahahahh

Fern, i have a feeling tomorrow will be the day but we'll see! DTD again tonight just to cover bases :) 

Ok ladies, send me money making juju for tomorrow! I'm sending siome to you too J!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, the funny/bad part is that the tenants 3 year old daughter is scared of the turkey, at least she was the first time when she met him about a month ago. I wonder if this is a good way for her to get used to him?! :haha:
I had my friend (who brought all the clothes) bring her 2 1/2 year old girl. Apparently she is scared of birds and loud noises, yet she walked right into my duck pen helping with the feeding which is very noisy. She then went and let the chickens and turkey out with me and pet the noisy 4 week old baby geese. Her mother was just clicking away with the camera in disbelief especially when she was among 60+ ducks. 

Gigs, did I tell you the price for duck eggs I saw in the grocery store the other day? $5.60 for 4!!! I charge $7 a dozen


----------



## claireybell

Mornin girls

Pacific your an Avacado woop! We all love those hehe! Now just awaiting your sweet snack to tick over :) Im a Pineapple eeee, i luuuuuurve Pineapple! 

Hope you do well at the craft fayre today Gigs & sell lotsa print :thumbup: juju coming your way! 

Just sat up in bed with a coffee & a couple of Biscuits.. Its sending the girl nuts in there ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

PL, the turkey will either break her of the fear or traumatize her for life lol! Hopefully not the latter!

I did see your post about eegs! That's crazy and i can't believe people would pay it. We do $8/dozen for pastured, gmo & soy free duck eggs. I see them in whole foods for about $6.50 a half dozen....crazy. We see a small amount to a retail store at $4 per half dozen. I have no idea what she resells them for!

You know, i have read about people free feeding their ducks, but mine would do nothing but eat it all day. I have this joke i say, "if pigs could fly, they'd be ducks". They are such little pigges, and "yell" at us at feeding time lol


----------



## campn

Claire- Mine goes crazy for those chocolate digestive cookies! They're delicious and she seems to agree! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh...at this craft show and it's slow and there are pregnant women everywhere and i'm not even ovulating :( CD18. 

I have the jealous.


----------



## claireybell

& thats always the way when ttc i found! Gigs im sure your ov'ing is on the cards with how your CM was yesterday.. ;) hang in there, you may be on a slightly longer cycle this month, typical Lol! Hope you sell lotsa prints :)

Camps anything with Caffeine honestly shes a wild child.. Scaring me for whats in store for us ha ha! When i stir in the night, every night, shes soooo active it sometimes hurts! Shes going to be an Owl & only be awake loads at night when she arrives i bet lol

Pacific your other tickers a Can of Coke Cola! Niiice! Its crazy to think your bubs is that big hehe! Does one have a mini bump coming along yet?? Share yes yes!


----------



## pacificlove

Omg cb i love pineapple :) as kids mom used to make us sandwiches with it: slice of toast, ham, cheese, slices pineapple, boiled egg in the middle and a mayo/ketchup sauce over that. Bake until cheese is melted. Yumm! I am going to buy me a can of pineapple now :)

Gigs: it's crazy what the stores get away with charging.... good luck at the market. :)

It's pouring rain here so I wonder how the market is going to go here. I'll visit it, last week I saw a lady there selling raw unfiltered honey. She said she's got enough product to sell for 3-4 weeks and then won't be back until the fall. Gonna get myself a big jar.i find eating the local pollen prepares my systems for breathing them in ;)

Well, there is something pushing out between my hip bones and pushing the little bit of preexisting belly fat out too..
I am now in a disbelief stage... haven't seen baby in 8 weeks and haven't heard the hb in 6 which paired with feeling better makes my head wonder if it's all still happening. Hopefully the mw can bring me back to reality on Monday. :(


----------



## claireybell

Wow thats alot of food in one sandwich there Pacific hahaa although the melted cheese with boiled egg sounds quite yummy to me mmmm :) 

Ah im sure all is good in there hun, its because in the first 4-5 months the mw apts are so far apart and from 12wks up until 20wks its the waiting for movement twitches to happen! I was worried more this time its crazy, but i borrowed my friends doppler to use as i was convinced that baby no2 i should be feeling movement sooner but no not with Anterior placenta pfft!! Do you know anyone who has one that you can use for a few wks until next scan? Completely relaxed me as found hb atraight away! 

What times your apt on monday? Aww hb listening is lovely ;)


----------



## campn

Claire- I forgot to say congrats on your pineapple today!!! You're officially out of the double digits and only 9 weeks to go!! 

Sometimes it feels like it's going by too slow but then it creeps on you that it's only a few months away and you'll have a new person at home with you!


----------



## claireybell

Why thankyou Miss Grapefruit hehe ;)

The next couple of wknds are fairly busy for us, we have a friends 50th birthdsy & next wknd its my lil sisters Hen/Bachellorette do so it will fly by! At 35 wks ive told SO il be wanting to go out & buy the last min stuff & put orders in for Buggys, carseat etc.. Im scared lol! But slightly excited with the prospect of a vbac & not knowing exactly when shes going to arrive :shock: 

Hows the nursery decor coming along??


----------



## claireybell

Aww & i just seen on your ticker you've updated with baby girls name, Juliette Elise, beautiful!! :hugs:

We're still liking 'Nuala Claire' but i still fret il change my mind & SO wont like anything else.. Like what happened with Riley! Theres always 'Lara' to fall back on aswell


----------



## campn

I'm glad you've options at least Claire to whatever birth experience you'd like to have! I know Bree had a successful vbac and I'm sure she's willing to talk to you about it! 

I haven't bought a single thing or done anything ever since painting the nursery. I don't have lots of room to store things (my sisters stuff are still everywhere in the nursery closest) so until she comes and takes them I've no storage :/ 

I love Nuala Claire!! I think it sounds so special bec ur in the name. Once you see her I think it'll be easier to name her right?? Like oh yeah that's your name!! I wasn't convinced of Juliette until we saw her at the 16 week scan and it totally clicked with me! I'm still warming up to Elise!


----------



## claireybell

Oh i love your names picked out, esp 'Elise' its gawjus! Wish id thought of it hahaa!! I hope ours looks like a 'Nuala' when we see her if i dont change my mind lol

I've just been reading up on Google about vbac success rates which are like 63% & the remainder being csections (planned &/emerg) the Uterine rupture issue is very very low like 1-200 but with a 4 yr gap between mine, consultant said thats a really good gap but she never even mentioned about rupture? Which does now worry me more lol! 

How far along is your sister now? All going well im guessing & regular scans? 

We have no storage at all, similar to you so thats probs why im waiting until nearer the time but kinda want it all already so i know we have it..


----------



## pacificlove

I love those name choices! 

Mrs pineapple (cb ;) ) yes, a lot of stuff on that slice of bread, I recommend the use of cuttlery;)
The mw appointment is at 930. Taking our stock trailer with us (yay fun, driving through the city with a trailer!) As we are picking up our goats after. 
Tomorrow we are planning to go see "the raptors" with a visitor from Germany. It's a bird rescue and rehabilitation center. Basically all the local birds of pray. My parents went a few months ago and had the opportunity to go for a walk with a bald eagle on their arm. The rescue keeps the unreleasable birds for teaching.

Thanks for the reassurances. I am sure everything is good, no major cramps, no bleeds and my mw has said the same "not much happens in the early months" hence why I have waited 6 weeks for this appointment.


----------



## claireybell

'The Raptors' ha ha! Instantly thinking of Chris Pratt in Jurassic World now .. Mmmm ;)

Yeah the first few months can be boring, long apt gaps, no bump & early pg symptoms have literally all gone, its all go from 20wks onwards though! Still, not long until your scan now, 4 wks en-counting hehe!!


----------



## claireybell

Oh christ, now i know im 31wks & dd is still quite a few weeks away yet but looking at my ticker... 63 days to go!! Oh dear *^^#%* !!! :shock:


----------



## campn

Claire- My sister is doing good, she had an ultrasound yesterday and they said her amniotic fluid seems really high so they suspect she might have gestational diabetes so she'll be tested for that, but really I don't think it's a big deal, I hope it helps the baby gain more weight since there's a problem with the umbilical cord and I'm not sure how much nutrition he's getting. 

Her hematoma seems to have disappeared too! She sent us 3D pictures of him and my heart melted. He looks so much like her! 

Pacific- Raptors also reminded me of Jurassic World and Chris Pratt! I love him he's just the funniest and sweetest guy. He always talks about how much he loves his wife and his son just so unlike Hollywood! 

I just made a grilled cheese sandwich with fontina cheese and white cheddar with chives. Oh I think it'll be my new pregnancy food! Delicious!


----------



## wookie130

I love the positive direction this thread has taken! For those of us waiting on a BFP for the first time, the second time, the 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc., I pray we all have good news in the upcoming cycles! :) Green and Fern, I am so thrilled for both of you! :happydance:

AFM- I'm sitting here getting a little buzzed on the ol' Pinot Grigio. My children are allegedly napping, although the shenanigans coming through the baby monitor are telling me otherwise. LOL!!! :rofl: I'm currently on CD 14, and I did soy 2-6, and so far, it has done nothing to move ovulation up. Last cycle on soy (3-7), I ovulated on CD 16 or 17, so, I'm sitting here just kind of waiting. I haven't had any :sex: yet, but I may jump DH tomorrow night. 

I'm in the beginning stages of potty training my son (21 months old), and now I'm remembering why my DH isn't terribly keen on the idea of a third baby. Oh well. With these old eggs of mine, it may not happen anyway, but I'm not as geeked at the idea of having another child in diapers as he seems to be. :) For the gals on here ttc #1, my heart goes out to you, as I remember so well how desperate the desire to become a mother was at the time...now that I am a seasoned mother of two, I feel like my attempt at a third is merely a bonus round, and that I've already hit the jackpot with kids I've been fortunate enough to have. <3 Hang in there, ladies. It can be a long (and often painful) journey, but it is absolutely a path worth venturing on, no matter the outcome.


----------



## campn

Wook- good luck this cycle hun and good luck with the potty training. I dreaded going through it and kept delaying it until I couldn't anymore, but once all the stars aligned he was done in less than a week. He still wears a diaper during the night cause he's not not able to hold it in during his sleep and I can't punish him for something he's got no control over. 

Also I do dread going through all the sleepless nights, terrible twos, tantrums and all that all over again and a little mad that I didn't have them closer in age so now I'd be done with all that, but in all honesty there isn't just ONE bad phase, all phases have their challenges. I don't know what I'll do during the teen age years when I can't just let them take time out in the corner!


----------



## campn

Green- I have checked out the memorial weekend schedule for Disney you mentioned I was so excited! Turns out it's all just a bunch of those teen age Disney movies :( I imagined Little mermaid, Snow White and etc.

I've never been this disappointed in Disney. Shame on you. Lion king judges you!


----------



## pacificlove

Fingers crossed for you wookie! On ttc and potty training ;)

It was raining all morning and then we just finished a power outage so didn't attend our market. After talking with the lady that bakes in our kitchen early this morning, it looks like many vendors cancelled.
J, gigs, how did the market go for you?

Cb, I think once we hear the hb on Monday, I can wait a few more weeks again. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, good luck with potty training! I tried when he was 2.5 and it was pointless. He didn't grasp the concept at all. I put it off for a year and it was way easier. He is amazing with peeing, but not quite there with the poop thing. Still craps his pants from time to time.

But it's the thing i was dreading most...so glad we're mostly done with it.

PL, i did decent today, made $60 :) not too shabby. 

Definitely left me broody though...i was surrounded by young kids and pregnant women. I also saw a big round pregnant belly then looked up and saw it was actually a man lol


----------



## claireybell

Fx you ov next couple of days Wookie :thumbup: get jigging girly hehe! Your so good starting potty training aswell, Riley was nowhere near ready at any point until nearly 2.5-3yrs & was lucky he got it straight away at 3ys when we started & is dry fulltime now but if we were ttc sooner i def wouldve tried it sooner, i dont think i couldve handled having 2 lots of poopy nappies lol! I hope your son catches on quick with it! Your pinot grigio buzz has made me jealous Lol! Enjoy ;) 

Camps im not looking forward to the stressy terrible twos that start at a year old either lol but im looking at it like, its round 2, we've been here before.. Alot of stuff that i stressed about il do differently.. With Riley as it was all new i kinda rushed through each stage but kind of looking forward to it more this time if that makes sense :hugs: i cant wait for tiny newborn cuddles & night b'feeds.. I can still remember riley falling asleep on my boob haha & tried to pull him iff & he suddenly started feeding again, lil chimp!


----------



## claireybell

Riley still randomly wets the bed aswell, usually if hes passed out on sofa & ive not had a chance to get him to use the toilet before bed..


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you made me laugh.. good thing you looked up before asking "so when's the due date?" ;)

My phone did an update, now if I mistype something horribly wrong or doesn't make sense YET my phone gets rid of the word. Sorry if my replies seem fragmented:(


----------



## pacificlove

Oh, and hubby works with 2 other guys whose wives were expecting. One was just flown to the big hospital for a csection as the babies intestines where growing outside the abdomen. poor baby has already had surgery to remove part of the bowls and put the rest inside. The other guy was thinking his wife might go this weekend. So my hubby has been around expecting dads, which has gotten him to talking more about babies and pregnancy ;)


----------



## campn

Claire bfing is one of the things I'm so looking forward to. I remember when Ben would oversleep and I'd wake up with hard rock boobs so I'd bring him in his sleep to me and he'd feed in his sleep! To this day to calm himself down he does that sucking motion. 

And on those days when he'd get distracted and turn his head around and then unlatch and gets sprayed with milk! :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

awww that is cute! hope he didn't make you too messy haha

Des would phantom feed, where he'd suck his bottle and doze, and if you pulled the bottle out he continued the sucking motion with his lips :cloud9: SO adorbs! 

Yikes PL, hope the baby recovers OK and can lead a normal life. that sounds really traumatic for the parents :( Glad hubs is getting excited about the prospect of baby coming though!


----------



## pacificlove

Yesterday hubby was telling me that the baby is coming home in a few days... so maybe a week after surgery?


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, i caved...found a sweet score on opk's at kmart, clearance for 7/$4! Well, i picked up indian food and took one in their bathroom...now i get the discount. Wtf is this faint bs?! Someone tried to open the door so i rushed out so i'll reinvestigate when i get back to my car...currently waiting for my take out indian...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## campn

Gigs looks like it was still developing??


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Ladies So sorry for being AWOL! I was out all ystrdy with BFF- we have been friends like 16 yrsss!! and have NEVER gone out together to eat/shop etc:shock::saywhat: I know right???
She has 5 kids and 2 still at home and I of course have 3 , but we just have never been able to mesh time!?
This is her bday wknd, and we wouldn't have met ystrdy had it not been for me INSISTING:brat: lol
So we had fun
And today was market which SUCKED!:growlmad:
Frickin ppl making paper mache sh*t are making $100's while I made a measely $16 for the day :huh:
So I have decided to NOT sell anymore pastries and focus on my art stuff until the holiday season rolls around! Seriously EIGHT hours in a kitchen for $16 when I could sell ONE abstract art piece /crocheted hat/jewelry etc for $20???
I'm done!! CHECK PLEASE!:hissy:
So 
*GIGGGGGS!!!!* You have inspired me to try painting again! I have NO where near your talent with doggies mermaids etc, wish I did :blush: But I am gonna do as many mixed media pieces as I can, and throw it at the damn wall hoping some stick!
Hell - even selling ONE for $20 beats selling 10 - $2 pastries :dohh:
I will post picks when I make the first one, but thinking of combining my crocheting with water color :winkwink:
Oh and ManFriend is hitting me up HARD to get some even tho AF is here :rofl:
I did seeee him today at the art store after shopping, but nothing happened:roll:
Was spose to meet him for a lil sumn sumn ( for him not me) but I shopped so long time ran out - :shrug: Oh well! When art inspirations hits- I have to go with it before I love the mojo vibe :haha:

<3 you all!!


----------



## pacificlove

Dang j, that sucks. $16 is definitely not worth it. Would baked good do any better? The lady here sold her 35 pies within an hour. She sells them for $17... 
Start crocheting those cute hats again?

Gigs thats odd... did it maybe not have any dye?

As for me: I have managed to make my house smell like grandpa's cooking. Grandpa died 2 years ago at 97 and I loved his cooking. We always had our favorite requests when we visited. :) :)


----------



## gigglebox

That pic was like 4 minutes in, so i figured it was done...but looky! It got darker! What do we think ladies? I'm leaning towards "nearly positive", which means probably a cycle day 20 ovulation :( last time this happened it did not result in a baby, so I'm already discouraged :( I'll try anyway though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I'd say getting there too. Test again tomorrow and it should be darker. Get on the stick just in case anyway;)


----------



## gigglebox

J! I typed out a response but my phone deleted it. On the ol' lappy toppy now...

I was saying...decent enough, reasonable priced art seems to do better than expensive "good" art. I have never sold a painting at about 4 or 5 crafts shows, but I've sold 4 prints now at 2 shows I brought them to (my original paintings are in the 80-125 range, the prints are $15 for a 5x7). My point being--spend a little time making it look OK, and if you are going to sell it at $20-30, you'll probably do well. 

Let me tell you, those little birds nest pendants I make also sell damn well. I've probably sold $200+ worth of those suckers since Christmas (and that's not including the money I was swindled out of after shipping them before getting paid--I thought she was a nice old lady who would pay me and she wanted them in time for xmas; nope, just screwed me out of $15...I know, not much, but it's the principle, damnit).

Anyway.

PL, what did you cook that smells so yummy?

Oh yeah, Indian food was GOOD. Hubs over ate and now feels like a sloth. I'm comfortably full and wanted some BD. oh well.


----------



## campn

J- Glad you're doing good! It gets quiet on here without you and Dobby!
I hope your other projects take off and you like doing it even more! 
Did your MF leave his wife?? I remember you said they aren't doing great or so?

Gigs- Looks like it's on it's way hun! I know how frustrating it is to ovulate so late! When we ttced I ovulated CD19-21 and never got pregnant. The cycle I ovulated CD25 I did, so you just never know!! Maybe try soy like J and Wook??


----------



## gigglebox

I'll try yhr ol' fashioned way this cycle and next, but if this is looking like a new trend, i might try the soy thing. I'm pretty sure it's just massive stress this cycle though--or at least at the start of it with the family drama followed by me getting sick. That took me through about cd 11 so i'm not surprised i've been pushed back 4-ish days.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, the answer is lentil stew. It's been a rainy chilly kind of day so it called for a warming food. 
Gosh, I miss grandpa's cooking. I got the smell right but I think the flavour was a tad off to how grandpa used to make it.

As for market stuff, I'd say anything over $20 people tend to think more about buying.


----------



## campn

Gigs- So true hun! Stress effects us so much, I thought it was this big old lie but nope, every time I've stressed out I ovulated late, and the later you ovulate the more stressful it gets so it's like a cycle! Hopefully now as things settle down it'll get better! 

Pacific- I love lentils. I know so many people don't but we also have a recipe we always use and I'd scarf it all down in minutes. Also even if I follow my moms recipes exactly it still doesn't end up tasting exactly the same, but how could it? They left a piece of their souls in it.


----------



## claireybell

I used to have long cycles not long before falling preggers with Riley, like 34-35 day one uhh so id ovulate around cd 17,18 or 19, long months! Then they randomly just started getting shorter.. But oddly enough the cycle i fell pg with Riley ovulation was early on cd15! You never know gigs.. This could be the cycle ;)

Mmmmm Pacific i luuuuuurve Lentil soup!! One of my faves, its def a warming wintery soup.

Sorry Market day wasnt that great J pfft!! & typucal of manfriend wanting lovin on af days ha ha!!


----------



## Jezika

Super congrats, Fern! So, so, so happy for you :D Can't wait to follow along on your journey. Must still be surreal for you.

I just spent an hour reading the thread (I read surprisingly slowly and like to absorb things), and I have to say that as I get to know you ladies more and more, I'm taking more and more interest in your lives, so it's like catching up with a TV series. Not that I see this as entertainment, but you know what I mean...

J, maybe you could make bead bracelets? I used to be obsessed with buying tonnes of different beads and then stringing them onto elastic and then layering the bracelets. And they're quite quick to make. Could do a bunch of different ones and do an "any 5 for $10" type thing.

Re: potty training, I swear I saw a Facebook friend in the UK recently boast about having potty trained her kid who's less than a year old!? I feel like I must be making that up 'cause it sounds so ridiculous...? I should fact check that. I definitely remember her posting a video where baby was just a couple months old and seemed to be saying actual words, which was some weird-ass sh*t for so young.

AFM, I went to a funeral today. My other BFF's sister killed herself on Monday. She was bipolar and suffered for a long time. So, so sad. And the day before that I went to a classmate's 30th birthday party and her bf proposed to her at the end of the night in front of everyone. And the day before that I saw my patients for the last time as my one-year practicum is ending, which was tough because I'm really worried about one patient and feel like I'm abandoning her, even though she's being transferred to a new student soon. Added to spending time all week with my other BFF who's been cheated on and my DH being away in Nova Scotia for some running thing, it's been an intense week.

As for pregnancy stuff, I am still spotting, though usually only when wiping after toilet and a very small amount. One time it was streaked red after a bowel movement. Two different docs didn't seem concerned (I showed them both pics) but we all know I still freak out. My first midwife appt is on Thursday. Do you guys think they'll let me hear the heartbeat? I've so far only seen it twice but not heard it, and next scan is in 6 weeks.

<3 you all


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and since people know I'm preg now and can clearly see a belly on me, they keep asking to touch my "bump." I just smile nervously as they coo and squeal, thinking that all they're doing is lovingly caressing my bloated bowels, flab and fibroids. I'm like, "Yyyeah, so baby's actually down here *move person's hand 6 inches lower* and is bloody tiny." I'm just waiting for someone to excitedly declare they can feel it moving so that I can point out it's just trapped wind.


----------



## claireybell

Jez!! :wave: 

Your brave, im really funny about people randomly thinking its ok to just help themselves & 'touch the tummy' like if i wasnt pg you would just touch my tummy or boob or butt would you? I dont mind my sisters or SO doing it but anyone else .. Lol! Male co worker tried it few wks ago & i just blurted out 'errm.. Wtf you doing?' His face was classic haha!! 

Jez, that beads bracelet idea for J is actually really good, its just made me think - J, have you seen online baby/toddler teething bracelets & necklaces with beads? My sister has one its cool! They'd sell like hot cakes!! :thumbup: 

Im so sorry to hear about your BFF sister.. Thats so sad Jez big hugs :hugs: its just so awful.. Xx

Oh no doubt your mw/Dr will do the heartbeat as your over 12wks now hun & they'll find it straight away :) just to reassure you, when i strain for a poop i get light spotting & then it disapears.. Its the Cervix being squished


----------



## claireybell

Congrats on your Peach :thumbup: 13 wks today Jez yey!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hi ladies!

Fly by visit to talk about myself as per usual...

Sounds like a lot going on Jez! That's terrible. Bipolar is a cruel disease.

Potty training - mine have done it themselves. Joe was just under 3, Nat a bit younger. Joe still in nappies for night time because he has never been dry for a night (turned 5 in March - but DH says he remembers wetting the bed til he was 11 and quite a lot of other immediate family also have history of boys struggling with it til quite late on so not bothered yet - he changes his own pull ups haha) Nat dry through the night, again, by himself - he just stopped and nappy was dry in the morning for weeks so we just stopped putting them on. Ella I think is ready as she knows when she is peeing and asks for nappy changes etc, but she's so resistant to the idea that we're not gonna push it yet. I've had two in nappies at the same time since forever, three during the night, and honestly - it's easier :haha: Nothing worse than being somewhere and hearing the dreaded 'Muuuuum... I need the toilet.... NOW' 

I've had two vbacs, two quite different experiences, in the UK and NHS hospitals, feel free to ask :) Nat I was patient from hell, just stopped short of bringing in my own candles to labour ward - did bring my own pillows, more visitors than I was allowed, ban all doctors from the room and get a portable, waterproof monitor, a birthing pool and my own 24/7 on-call midwife who came to the house! Ella, I wasn't quite as militant about the whole 'birth experience' thing so didn't throw enough strops prior to going in and they wouldn't let me in the pool and I ended up getting some pethidine and giving birth on the bed on my back which was silly and more painful than necessary, but I was sleepy and didn't want to move and by the time I wanted to move, the contractions were strong so I never got round to it! :haha:

I don't envy the markets and shows. We used to do them and it was great fun once you were there especially on a good one (made over £2000 in a weekend once, a long time ago - went back to the same show a year later and several other vendors had the same idea so barely made back the cost of the table!) but such hard work... what does everyone sell? I love hearing about other people's businesses, it's so interesting :D

AFM ttc-wise - I started temping but I really suck at it so my chart is a big gappy zig zag :haha: I'm counting CD20 as o-day (as far as I have a 'normal', that is it - annovulatory cycles-r-us and if I o it can be anything from CD20 to 30) I ran out of opks again but all symptoms aligned. 3dpo today and symptom spotting like mad :haha:

:hugs: to everyone. Sorry it's a selfish post, I read 20 pages at a time so by the time I'm caught up, it's all muddled up in my head!


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, wow, what an emotionally strenuous week. I can't imagine...sounds like a lot to take in in just a few days. I hope your soul can heal soon. Your comment about people rubbing your bloat made me literally "lol", and I read it aloud to hubs, but he gave me the blank stare. I never had anyone touch my belly, but I'm pretty sure it's because I suffer from b*tch face. Seriously. I've literally had people tell me, "I saw you on the road yesterday. Were you OK? You looked really mad." And I'm like, no, that's just my face. Sometimes when I'm just focused (driving, watching tube, one computer) my face kind of warps into a grimace without me noticing. It's happening right now.

Also, not sure about what they do in Canada, but in the States they're all about that Doppler. So my guess is you will hear the heart <3 

Campn, I love lentils! Just lentils with some butter and salt..mmmmhmmm.

J, now that Jez mentioned beads, that reminds me--there's the lady up here that does nothing but children's jewelry. She busts those things out and sells them for $5-ish a necklace, and little girls always beg their parents to get them some. She was at the fest yesterday with me, and it seemed like every other girl was walking around wearing one of her necklaces. They're gaudy as all get out...but you know little girls, if it's pink or sparkles, they're all over it. She also hangs pendants from current fads (like frozen themed ones, minions, etc.). 

M&S, what did you sell that got you $2000?! Tell me your secret! I sell prints of my paintings (just a select few, I only did that to see how they'd sell) and birds nest pendants, that are basically beads and wrapped wire. Those sell decently, materials aren't too much and I sell them for $10/each. What I've done at the past two shows is bring my supplies with me, like the wire and beads, and customers can order what they want and I'll make it there. They only take about 15 minutes to make, then the customer has something custom. I've only sold 3 of those but the two shows I was at were extremely slow.


----------



## campn

Jez- Maybe you just have an irritable cervix that gets effected by everything? Definitely ask your midwife if she doesn't offer. I swear they just get lazy so that's why you gotta be vocal about it. To me it's one of my favorite things during any appointment of course if there's no ultrasound. Why miss out on that!

Claire- Hahaha love what you told him! I'm okay with sisters or DH touching my bump but not strangers. MIL has done that and I try to hint that by bump isn't suddenly public property :p how come no one ever goes to the guy's penis and rub it saying "good job!!" Why is it always the bump! :p


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa i guess alot girls just dont like Penis's Lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

These days I sell mostly gold and titanium at £50+ a piece (look up BVLA and Anatometal and get a bucket for the drool) but that particular show was a full weekend modified car show and we sold middle of the road piercing jewellery - it was gloriously sunny, and the track girls all decided they needed new bling since they didn't really have any clothes on, and boy racers have a lot of money and usually very bored girlfriends... &#128514; We had to camp behind the stall and the engines started getting revved at 5am, then afterwards there was a 10-hr drive home after not really having slept for two days.. But I had to stop counting the money in the car and wait til we were at home because I was terrified if we got pulled over the police would think we were dealing drugs :haha: 

Good times.


----------



## campn

Amen to that Claire! I'd rather not deal with them at all if we were living in the perfect world :p slimey snakes! 

Beautiful new avatar claire! You almost look like a mannequin! I look like a confused overweight teen age girl in a catholic school.


----------



## Fern81

Love the avatar claire! 

Campn lol no you're gorgeous :).

M&S I wish I could send hubby to you... he has a horrible gang tattoo from very long ago (yep we both have dodgy pasts) and is so self-conscious about it he doesn't want to take his shirt off to swim in front of friends & family etc. We've been to SO many places looking for a decent cover-up artist but so far, no luck. You sound like you know what you're doing and have a true passion for your art.

Jezika- I can relate; I can imagine how stressful spotting must be. I really hope everything is a-OK and the spotting is just some irritation. X

Pacific - yay for scan coming up! Please post some pics if you can. 

Green how are you feeling?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fern, maybe try laser treatment instead, if cover-up isn't an option? Otherwise, let me know where you are and I can have a peek at the surrounding areas to see where there might be anyone worth speaking to. It takes about 20 seconds of looking at someone's work for me to dismiss them as not worthy :haha: so I weed through artists very quickly.


----------



## gigglebox

Will catch up soon...just wanted to post this! Finally! I should be o'ing in the next 24 hours!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Gigs- Woohoo!! Go get em tiger!!! Rawwwr!! 

Fern- Hope you're doing and feeling wonderful mama ;) 

M+S- honestly as long as it's only pee during the night that's not horrible. DH always complains that we are still buying diapers for DS but in reality I know he has wetted the bed until 8-9, so did I, so why should I punish my child for it? I told him it's either diapers for doing laundry every single day. 
I know you'll get that charting thing in no time! I really hated charting but I stuck with it because of my irregular cycles. Hopefully this makes this your cycle!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Exactly Campn, there's enough to change during the day, what's one more, and washing sheets all the time isn't free either... Nat still has the occasional accident and then he wakes up and it's a full bed strip down in the middle of the night which is a pita. And Joe keeps asking all the time when he can stop pull ups but he has literally never had a dry night so we just tell him once he's had a dry pull up for two weeks! I honestly couldn't believe it when Nathaniel was dry, I thought he was really young for it - he must be within a few days of your DS.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Go Gigs!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies ^_^ already dtd this morning so hope i'm covered. Still no ov pain though, which is super weird...

Ugh, are middle of the night bed strip downs the worst?! Ok, no, they aren't. But they are annoying. We kind of bring them on ourselves though....des goes to bed with a sippy of milk. Not a ton, maybe a half cup or so....but it's what he's done since he could hold a bottle and it's a hard habit to break.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I've heard of those tricks to double sheet the bed? Put a sheet, then protective cover, then another sheet. So that way you just strip the sheet and cover and there's still a fresh sheet under and deal with the laundry the next day. 

Benjamin also drinks lots of water/milk before bed and he doesn't take no for an answer. Even if he goes to the bathroom right before bed he still pees.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That is a genius tip with the double sheet. I'm going to start doing that.

My kids won't go to bed without a drink either - managed to get them off milk and on to water and they don't even always drink it, but it has to be there. I don't blame them - I always have a pint of water by the bed :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ah thanks girls! I've been perched in garden so thought id snap a pic, only now looking, bump is very high, no wonder im uncomfy when im sitting & eating.. 

Campn your bumps are lovely hun & your a beaut, not a squidgy bit in sight from what i see hun :hugs: lol Catholic school girl :haha: 

Yay Gigs!! Get that groove on ;)

We do the dbl night sheet on Rileys bed aswell, its a god send as at 2:30am f**k cleaning up sheets etc, stick it straight in wash machine! Its a soft waterproof towelling cover sheet & then normal obe on top :thumbup: bargain buys!! Riley likes a drink before bed aswell but i dont let him drink anything 20 mins before bed & then hes pees for England ha ha


----------



## Fyren

I'm so sad. :(
I'm literally about to cry.
Anyone want to talk?

I swear AF has arrived..
But my periods are usually bright red with black and heavy (TMI)..
This is really super light..
Hoping it's something else and not AF...

I just want someone to talk to..
Anyone?..


----------



## JLM73

campn said:


> J- Glad you're doing good! It gets quiet on here without you and Dobby!
> I hope your other projects take off and you like doing it even more!
> Did your MF leave his wife?? I remember you said they aren't doing great or so?
> 
> Gigs- Looks like it's on it's way hun! I know how frustrating it is to ovulate so late! When we ttced I ovulated CD19-21 and never got pregnant. The cycle I ovulated CD25 I did, so you just never know!! Maybe try soy like J and Wook??

:rofl: Camps me and Dobs are the loud talkers hehe
I take that as a compliment:smug:
No manfriend is still with wifey, but she sleep in her daughter's room or on the couch now :huh: I gave up trying to figure them out ..def a marriage if convenience. He's still hittin me up hard but [-X=; I have shut him down hard- almost met ystrdy for the hook up, but timing was off so easy to blow him off :blush: well in a bad way :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa we know there was no actual blowing going on there J Lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I thought that was an HPT at first and I was like "what do you mean almost positive?! It's super positive!" But then I realized lol.


----------



## shaescott

Fyren said:


> I'm so sad. :(
> I'm literally about to cry.
> Anyone want to talk?
> 
> I swear AF has arrived..
> But my periods are usually bright red with black and heavy (TMI)..
> This is really super light..
> Hoping it's something else and not AF...
> 
> I just want someone to talk to..
> Anyone?..

I'm sorry you're feeling down :(


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs Fyren :hugs: what dpo are you on? Is your af due now?


----------



## Fyren

shaescott said:


> Fyren said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sad. :(
> I'm literally about to cry.
> Anyone want to talk?
> 
> I swear AF has arrived..
> But my periods are usually bright red with black and heavy (TMI)..
> This is really super light..
> Hoping it's something else and not AF...
> 
> I just want someone to talk to..
> Anyone?..
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling down :(Click to expand...

It's alright, seems to happen to a lot of lovely women here who are TTC...
I was feeling really hopeful this month, only to get the :witch: to laugh at me..
I'm hoping it's not the :witch: though..


----------



## wookie130

Claire- Pregnancy does look good on you!

Jez- I'm so sorry to hear about your BFF's sister...how tragic. It sounds like you've had quite the week. I spotted just like you during my second pregnancy. There was never an identifiable cause (although I suspect the progesterone suppositories were the culprit with my cervix), and baby was always fine during doppler and ultrasound checks. Mr. Threatened Miscarriage is currently fighting a nap, yammering away in his bedroom, and bouncing up and down on his crib mattress. :rofl: I'm sure all will be well. It's disheartening to see the blood on the tp, but your bump is growing, your check-ups have been great, and it's probably just going to be one of those weird "things." They always say that spotting during pregnancy isn't necessarily "normal", but it sure is COMMON. :)

Gigs- I'm glad you frisked up DH. Looks like we'll be in the tww together if I actually ovulate tomorrow or Tuesday.

J- I'd probably throw in the towel on the market thing too. Good luck with your art! I love crafting, but I don't think I'd make any $$$ at it. I'm more or less a hobbyist with some things. :)

AFM- Yeah. CD 15 here, and the opk's are still giving me a blank circle. No smiley yet. Soy really hasn't effected my cycles too much, and I even took it 2-6, rather than 3-7 this month. I suspect I'll get my smiley tomorrow on CD 16, which is exactly what happened last month. So, I'll leap on the wild bologna pony tomorrow, as I'm pretty sure neither of us could be bothered with sex today. We're a couple of geezers today. :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Aww thanks Wookie :hugs: i do love my bumpy look but not all the pains that come with Lol

Do you only use Digi opk's or basic line ones too? I never got on great with the Digi's.. If i can see i line i know what im doing lol


----------



## wookie130

I only use the digis, as the line varieties are too ambiguous! They've always worked well for me. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can't even try to catch up. But I got a few highlights I think...

Gig- yay for ov!!! I'm soo excited for you. 

CB- is that aviator you?! I'm on my phone so it's super tiny but it almost looks like a mannequin. 

Jez- congrats on second tri!! Wow that happened fast!

Pl- baby is the size of a soda, that seems super big already lol 

Wookie- when are you supposed to ovulate?

Fyren- Ttc sucks. I'm sorry. 

Fern- I'm feeling fine. Not much going on here. I honestly don't even feel pregnant. Less than two weeks until my scan! What about you? Wen your first appointment?


Everyone else, sorry that's as far as I could get. We've been so busy this weekend. Yesterday we went on the boat, today shopping and BBQ, tomorrow another boat day/ our anniversary! I think it's nap time before dinner. lol


----------



## Fyren

TTC does suck..
I'm 11DPO-14DPO and I think AF has shown her face.
It's just strange because my periods are always heavy all the way through until the end.
However, this is really light and I mean really light. 
Nothing on pad since 10PM (UK)..
Light red blood when I wipe and that's it.
Probably just AF and I'm just hoping it's not, haha..


----------



## gigglebox

I swear once we start paying attention, our periods do all sorts of cruel things. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Fyren

Not sure who you are replying to gigglebox, but I'll reply anyway.

Me and my OH have been TTC since January.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry Fy, I was in fact responding to you :) 

We tried 4 months and that was so disheartening I had to take a break from it. Sadly we stopped on cycle 5, got pregnant, and lost it. Sometimes it takes a bit, but once you're pregnant, the length of time to get to that point doesn't seem to matter so much anymore. The waiting is killer though.

Will this be your first?


----------



## Fyren

gigglebox said:


> Sorry Fy, I was in fact responding to you :)
> 
> We tried 4 months and that was so disheartening I had to take a break from it. Sadly we stopped on cycle 5, got pregnant, and lost it. Sometimes it takes a bit, but once you're pregnant, the length of time to get to that point doesn't seem to matter so much anymore. The waiting is killer though.
> 
> Will this be your first?

Yeah, this will be our first.
I had a CP in January, so I know I am eligible to conceive.
We've got plenty of time to try, but it's so sad when you see the :witch: ...
I'm denying the fact that I may have AF, haha..
I'm hoping it's late IB or something, which I know is impossible since I'm on CD 33 of a 30-31 day cycle counting from 28th April of my last menstrual bleed.


----------



## wookie130

Fy- Good luck to you. TTC the first was definitely my biggest challenge. You're not a mother YET, and there is so much uncertainty when you're trying, and it's not happening right when you want it to. Just try to keep in mind that each cycle, under even the most ideal circumstances, you still only have about a 20% chance of conceiving...so, it's really game of odds. I know that isn't the most helpful thing to say to someone ttc, but really, it isn't unusual for a healthy couple to conceive after a year of trying. :hugs:

Green- Last cycle I ovulated a bit later than usual (I think the soy 3-7) delayed it by a day or two, on CD 17. I typically ovulate around days 15 or 16.

Well, DH and I just dtd. I was going to wait until tomorrow, since I'm still getting negative opk's, but I have EWCM, and I began having ovulation pains, so I figured we better just get it out of the way, and go for it...with the amount of water I've been drinking today, it wouldn't surprise me if I SHOULD HAVE gotten my smiley face, but my urine is so diluted that it missed my LH surge. Either way, I'm still in my fertile window, so we'll see. It's a one shot deal for us. If I try repouncing on him, he'll know that I'm actually trying to get knocked up. We're a once-a-month type of couple. LOL!!! The hilarity of the whole thing, is right before we began, he was joking, and said, "Are you ready for the best 2 minutes of your life?" :rofl: And HE ACTUALLY TIMED IT, and it was more like 3 1/2 minutes. LOL!!!! Oh, sheesh.


----------



## Fyren

Thanks for the reassurance, Wookie. :)
I've changed my diet to see if that helps with conceiving.
My OH is refusing to cut down on his vape habit.
All we can do is try, I suppose.
I'm just really truly hoping this light bleed isn't AF, haha.
I will keep denying it until it comes full blown like it usually does.

Suppose I better get some shut eye, 3:34AM here in the UK.
I've really gotten my hopes up today, but I've read that you can have IB on your period due date, which my period due date was 28th, ended up having light, light, light flow 29th.. None visible on pad, just light red and stretchy on tissue. Probably just AF and I'm denying, still. I'm so bad at accepting the sad things, haha.. Goodnight all, will post how the bleed is tomorrow - if it's worse or not.


----------



## JLM73

:blush: I'm on page 1346...I don't even wanna KNOW how far ahead you all are chatting :haha:
I have been tinkering with art stuff all day, so ...yea...i'll catch up over the week LOL

*Gigs/Jez* good idea on the beads- but those were huge at market like 3 yrs ago, and they have a sh*t ton of jewelry vendors.
The only way I can do ANYthing that hasn't been thot of or that some other artsy old wench won't steal from me and undercut my price is to stay crochet based.

It's something I love to do anyway, and tho it's in the 90s and hella hot here- It gives me the benefit of NO competition there. So I am only gonna lay out my crochet'd art, bracelets, chokers, and bookmarks etc.
I do add odd and really pretty stones and beads to them, and I use alot of Swarovski crystals for bling.
My new idea is to add my crochet pieces to watercolor paintings:shrug:
Unlike *Gigs*- I do NOT have painting talent- tried forever:dohh:
So all my pieces will def be abstracts...tomoro will be actually watching youtube vids on HOW to watercolor :rofl:
I know it sounds silly, but I want a particular "color bleed look" and I also have to test out how my crochet threads absorb that paint:-k

Sadly I don't have many photos of my work, but I'll attach a cpl here for the newer ladies as it was months ago last I did 
Hope you are all A-ok

*Jez* - so sorry about the funeral :hugs:

BTW ...flower below took me frickin 2 + hrs! Watched a youtube vid, and that Be-otch was so complex:saywhat:
Also- LMAO I didn't have $ for an easel, and old one packed who knows where, so I am using my old my old metal Music stand:blush: ...it works tho hehe
*Newly made crochet flower*

*I have to repair this fallen crochet fish It's 3-D and covered in Swarovski crystals- many many hours work*


----------



## JLM73

Couple more pics I found

3-d Prints- basically I find prints I like super cheap and embellish them with all kinds of stuff- including artificial flowers that match what is on the print


This is a small mix of my crochet pendants, earrings, bracelets, hair combs etc etc all with stones or Swarovski crystals ...:growlmad: the crushed "egg" sculpture at far right is compliments os ex-ass...he placed heavy stuff on many, so I have alot to repair


----------



## gigglebox

Fy, did you take a test?

J, i'm really excited to see what you create. Do you mean you'll do watercolor on paper and attach the crochet stuff to it somehow or you'll be coloring the crocheted pieces somehow?

Ladies, i'm so confused about my cycle this month. My cervix never got squishy entirely--it was like firm with a layer of squish on top, if that makes sense....and it got high, ane opening was varying degrees of openess....but i didn't think i'd ovulate until tomorrow, but my cm is mostly gone and what's there is sticky...??? This is super abnormal. I have a bad feeling about this month :(


----------



## pacificlove

Fy, how are you not testing yet? Ha-ha, I would be and I waiting until af was a day late on a 30-33 day cycles.

J, that is some wonderful crochet art. Wow I didn't know one could crochet fish etc...

Hubby and I met hub with my family and a friend to see "the raptors", a local bird rescue. We watched 2 flight shows where they had working bald eagles, Hawks, falcons, turkey vultures and owls swoop in and fly right over our heads. They rehab a lot of injured birds but also hatch out eggs from threatened unreleasable birds which then go to work for them after, as in keeping landfills clear of seagulls and migratory birds away from the airports. Very interesting work. After the show we had an opportunity to go for "a walk with a hawk" through the forest. The handler had a falcon land on our arms a few times. Very cool! 
These birds are free to fly and they are happy where they are so don't fly away during the working sessions ;) even though they are very much treated like a wild bird.


----------



## claireybell

wookie130 said:


> "Are you ready for the best 2 minutes of your life?" :rofl: And HE ACTUALLY TIMED IT, and it was more like 3 1/2 minutes. LOL!!!! Oh, sheesh.

This made me LOL! We did this once & i think it wasnt even 5 mins.. 4mins 43secs if i remember rightly :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*GIGS* I'm gonna likely make a hot mess outa the watercolor on canvas, and will allow the same colors to seep into the crochet flowers...once they are done I will clear lacquer it all...Hot Mess LOL that's what I will be selling:rofl: I WISH i could do dogs like you as our market is packed tight with dog lovers!

Thx *Pacific-* it's a process, basically you can make lots of 3d crochet items, then I lacquer them to harden...

*CB* meant to say your belly is soo tiny for how far along you are - too cute :cloud9:


----------



## claireybell

J your crochet pieces are lovely, you talented gal you!! :thumbup: esp love the ones with the gem crystals on! Do you have one of the top body mannequin type things? Just thinking about crochet crop tops for the summer :)

Haha yes it is me in the Avatar piccy! 

I was very small with Riley even at 39wks when i went for in my csection they were like 'are you sure your nearly due' Lol! But reading my discharge notes from hospital after my Ectopic i have a very retroverted (think thats the one?) uterus, so its tilted riiiiight back almost flat app.. Im guessing maybe this could make me show less? Or i must carry babies very compactly Lol! Bump is very hard, she thrashes around in there aswell, crazy bird ha ha

Its 04:57 uk time & SO is tossing & turning & its driving me nuts, hes been like it all night & snoring like a f***ing pig! :growlmad: i think he has heat exhaustion from working in the sun yesterday.. Im hot aswell uhh!


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh Thx CB!
and :shock: WTH are you doing up?? I am the non sleeper :haha:
You do seem very compact, which is nice, tho it may not feel so for you! I was the same with the surrotwins, everyone was like - :-k Ummm...are you SURE there are 2??
:rofl:


----------



## Breeaa

Trying to catch up after a long day. We had DSs bday party today, I'm gonna be a mess tomorrow on his actual birthday. He's my baby and he's already 5!! No! Not possible. 

CB, you look amazing! 

Gigs, I don't remember my cervix going completely soft either! 

Wookie, I've got my fingers crossed for you this cycle!! 

J, I love crochet flowers!


----------



## claireybell

Uhh J ive been awake on/off since gone 5 & now just got up to get Riley a drink & put tele on, cuppa & some choccy biscuits for me & SO is still freeeeeekin snoring arghhhhh i wanna punch him its driving me mad!!


----------



## claireybell

Congrats on the 29wk acorn squash Breea hehe ;)

Aww i hope your son has a lovely birthday today, is he your youngest? Hope the weathers good for you if its an outdoors party :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* This is alllll you alll day lol GO WIN IT! Then you can visit CB and the other UK birdies :winkwink:

====>>> https://www.michaels.com/artchallenge

I saw it on the bottom of their flyer while buying my art stuff.
Top prize you goto London, get to work at a gallery, attend some art functions, as well as get $1000 Michaels card and $1000 gift card :shock:
Any of you ladies should go for it if you draw/paint/sculpt etc...Gigs just popped in my head hehe


----------



## gigglebox

I guess this weird cervix behavior is concerning because it's super abnormal for me. I'm afraid this will be another cycle of guessing the ovulation, and if it even happened, then when? I'll do another opk later, and maybe tomorrow too and then assume it happened...i guess. So this is what women who don't feel it go through.....? How frustrating! I would totally temp if i didn't get the o pain.

Cb, your bump is super cute! Sorry your sleep has been crap. Hope he lets you nap today.

Bre, i always forget to tell you but i love your profile pic. I might have to borrow that idea eventually...is that half baked?

J, i'm totally going to try and do that. I'm already brainstorming ideas...


----------



## JLM73

WHEW! Finally caught up! Not as bad as I expected hehe

*Fyren* Hi and welcome to the TTC Crazy Bus...I'm the driver :haha:
Sorry about the possible AF...The ladies can tell you I am the Queen of vanishing lines,and was even 11 days late last month:wacko: And my cycles are spot on 26 dayers:shrug: I agree with *Gigawatt* :witch: likes to F with our minds as soon as we are REALLY TTC:hugs:

*CB* There is NOTHING worse than not being able to sleep while someone snores next to you- dead to the world :growlmad:
Ex hubs was a HORRIBLE snorer- and I am a light sleeper even with ambien - I used to jab him immed and yell TURN OVER! :haha: He even went for a sleep study, diagnosed with very bad sleep apnea, got a machine - OMG Lovvvvely silence at night! Then he's snore some nights as he would take the mask off:growlmad: I was like Oh helllllll NO! Put your mask on!
Gah! Even worse then as I was nursing DS who ate every3 hrs or so for a lonnnng time, and then to deal with snoring Uh UH!:nope:

*Gigs* Yea on the watercolor thingy I am sooo confused!?
I noticed all these pads of watercolor paper, but how do you mount them to sell?
I just decided to try our the hard board type canvas?!?
Since I will be applying alot of odds n ends to it and crochet flowers, I think it is a better choice, tho I would like to do some larger ones later on real canvas
:-k in the meantime I am starting small- 5x7 and 12x16.
I figure that is a very easy size to transport, for customers to carry in bags, and I can keep the $ lower.

*CB* I forgot to add that it's not worth my time to crochet tops/larger items. I am great at following patterns/videos, but hinestly for the hours into a larger piece- ppl are cheap asses, and I get sick of hearing - Well WalMaart sells them for $5...$10 blah blah.
I don't mind my funky hats, as they take me about an hour/2 max for more detailed ones, and I can deal with $10/hr in the end, as I usually have enough materials left to make another- so costwise it's like $4/5 materials, and I can sell it for $20:shrug:


----------



## FutureMrs

You girls are saints, I'm so frustrated with TTC already that I feel like giving up and this is our first month trying. 10 DPO on cd 26 and feel out already. Been testing like a crazy women which makes me mad that I have zero will power. I think the worst part is that you experience these symptoms which seems like a cruel trick. I've had it all the nausea, full tender boobs, what I thought would be implantation cramping. Tested this morning and played around with it long enough to give myself line eye. I tweaked this a bit!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Fyren

It's gotten heavier since last night so I think the :witch: has arrived.
Here's to next month!
Ovulation on the 14th or 15th according to my 30-31 day cycles.

This is embarrassing, but when is best to DTD around that time? 2 days before, a day before, on the day? Would that be too much or what?
This month we DTD on 9th, 10th, 13th and 15th around my Ovulation and literally no luck. Is it just luck to conceive or is it because we might have an issue? Been trying for 6 months now (starting from my current CD).. Had a CP in our first month.. 

My OH says we should wait until a year of trying to go to the doctors.. It can take up to a year for a healthy couple to conceive, that's what I've heard. I have no idea.. :/


----------



## TexasRider

We've been trying since July and no hint of even 1 positive pregnacy test. My cycles are mostly relaible except for some craziness I had in October-December and I didn't ovulate those months. We have had good timing just no luck yet. You really only have a 20% chance each cycle and shouldn't worry too much if it's only been 6 months of trying. 

My chart this month is some serious crazy.... Ugh annoying....


----------



## claireybell

J im sure SO has sleep Apnea aswell & hes worse with snoring after a drink urghhh! But his tonsils are up at the moment from feeling run down so thats added more so to the snoring, its not usually that bad. 

Tex & Fyren it took 6 cycles to conceive our first we were having sex but not enough at the right time very near ovulation, only realised this with temp taking & opk's together for the first time & that was the cycle i fell pregnant. This time around was just a couple of cycles.. 

Fyren, do you have any ovulation symptoms usually to go by? Any crampy twingey pains, watery cm etc.. I know some ladies get none at all. Sorry to hear about your c/p :hugs: 

Future i used to be a terrible tester aswell, i used to test at 4/5dpo hahaaa no containment me Lol! I had my faint bfp on 10dpo, tested fmu & nothing blank white, anotherblue one in the afternoon & the faintest of lines & then a pink hazey positive later in evening, it may happen later in the day :) 10dpo is still early aswell when the common implant day for most is 9dpo :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks CB! Btw you look amazing. I might stop for a couple more FRERs on the way to work.. I just keep thinking of all the other things I could be spending money on. Lol I think it mostly concerns me that I feel these symptoms so either I Am literally crazy or pregnant. Lol I want to believe I'm not that insane. People hate blue dyes but maybe I'll try one? I don't know at this point! Hahaha


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs - welcome to my life :haha: We TTC 18 months for #1 and in that time I had maybe a handful of periods, if that - and whether ovulation was happening, who knows? I got to the stage of just assuming it wouldn't happen without medical intervention and we had had all our tests and were waiting for specialist appt to discuss medication, when I felt a bit off and POAS.. 

I think I'll lose my mind if we don't catch soon - all this trying to figure out ov, then counting, counting, it's exhausting.

We usually dtd every day or every other day all cycle round anyway so it doesn't really matter when I ov for that - if you've had no luck Fyren, is it possible you're ov-ing later than you think? Doctor recommendation I think is every other day from CD10 to CD20 if you tend to ov around CD15.


----------



## Fyren

I'm never really sure when I ovulate since I'm trying to do this as naturally as possible. If I ovulate late then my luteal phase must be short. My cycles vary from 30 to 31 days do I try to calculate both chances of ovulation. So far, no luck. We usually DTD ever 2-4 days every week which might not be enough. Last cycle (I'm on CD 2 right now) we DTD on CD 12 and 13, also on 16 and 17. Possibly too late. Maybe I ovulate early? I don't know. I had cramps (which are apparently PMS symptoms) around CD 14 and 15, so I thought ovulation was coming so I DTD on CD 16 and 17..


----------



## gigglebox

Today's opk. I think it's darker than yesterday...FINALLY starting to get a little pain on my left side, so I think things are FINALLY getting going. 

J, watercolor paintings are typically matted and framed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## claireybell

Yay Gigs! Thats def more darker than the last opk you did :)

Thanks Future! Your def not crazy haha! Its the ttc poas obsession kicking in there! I hope you start getting some lines this cycle hun :hugs: 

Fyren with a typical 30-31 day cycle ovulation is likely to occur on cd16 or cd17 typically being with a 14 luteal phase.. So 28 day cycle is ovulation on cd14, 29 day cycle is ovulation cd15 etc.. I would up the jiggy jiggy from cd13-cd20 to maybe every other day to cover all angles :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Yay gigs that you're finally O'ing! 

I have a question for you all. So during the week I temp at about 5:50 each morning. During the weekends I wake up whenever, like 8 to 11 am. I normally stay up until like 2-3 am no matter what, but maybe more like 1 am on weekdays? Saturday and Sunday I fell asleep around 2-3 am-ish and temped around 8 something. I got a huge rise on these two days. Today I woke up at 5:50 cuz it's Monday and my alarm is still on despite it being a holiday. I fell asleep before 10 pm last night cuz I was so tired. I got a super low temp. I fell back asleep and woke up around 10 something am, so at least 4 hours of sleep. I temped when I woke up and my temp was up super high with yesterday and Saturday's temps. I'm trying to figure out if the high temps are real or not. If I'm sleeping the same amount of time as usual but waking later... Idek. Now I'm worried that I didn't actually ovulate.


----------



## JLM73

ok *Shae* temping only works if you use the EXACT same time each day :( So I would say use the adustmer for each day you are odd for whatever reason- basically .2 increase for each hhour early :
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
And alcohol, poor sleep ( waking alot) etc all affect this

*Gigs *your opk is DEF darker now!

*Fy* your LP should not change regardless of when you O


----------



## Fern81

Gigs - yeah baby! O tomorrow!!

Fyren- ttc is super hard, sorry you felt so bad over the weekend. Hope you are feeling a bit better for having gotten it off your chest. If you want to go all natural, kudos to you. If you want to step it up a notch and start taking your basal body temp or opks, there are so many ladies here who can help and advise! X

Shae I agree you should temp each day at exactly the same time, before you get up. X

Green- my first u/s is only on the 20th of june! I'll be 7w3d. Soooo long to wait lol. Glad you had a nice weekend. 

Omw I'm watching Grey's anatomy s12e24. The birth scene.....!!!


----------



## Fern81

M&S we live in Pretoria, South Africa. Don't know if you know any decent artists here? :)


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, yeah it's half baked. I used it as a fb announcement too. lol


----------



## kittykat7210

So I don't think I O'd which is worrying, because I had exactly the same symptoms as usual, I'd have sworn I'd O'd had I not been temping, I had all the cm all the cervix changes, o pain and opks, but no temp jump /:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fyren

Claireybell - Thank you for explaining that, haha. So DTD before or inbetween CD12 until CD20? Obviously not every day, but every other day? So many questions as I'm so bad at timing things.

JLM73 - Thank you for that. I've read somewhere that you can have shorter LP's which affect your chances of conceiving. Nice to know I might actually have a normal LP.


Fern81- I wish I could do all the temping and stuff, but there's a reason why I can't. My OH doesn't want me to, haha. He's pretty strict with the whole TTC. I can't test until a week late of AF and it must be done naturally. I've learnt to live with it, and he says it will happen when it's our time.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Did you dtd today!?? Looks like you may O tomorrow!!? 

Did you guys see that story about the little boy who fell into the gorillas cage and the gorilla had to be shot cause he was dragging the boy and what not? People are losing it over the killing of the gorilla and saying how his mother deserves to be shot instead. 

What happened to people!? The shaming and guilting of mothers, the mom said her eyes was on her child the whole time but he suddenly ran under the bushes and climbed down. Kids do stupid things! My son has ALWAYS put himself in the most dangerous and stupid situations since he could crawl. I'm only lucky I caught him many of these times. Also I understand every life is precious, but what would the ideal scenario be? Gorilla lives but boy dies? If it was their son, would they have still said the same?

This is just really upsetting me today.


----------



## Fyren

I heard about that. 

I posted on Facebook saying that the gorilla was doing no harm to the child, it was actually protecting it from the waters. 

There were multiple sides to the story though, so I can't exactly say the mother wasn't looking or was looking since everyone mixes the story up one way or another..


----------



## campn

Fyren said:


> I heard about that.
> 
> I posted on Facebook saying that the gorilla was doing no harm to the child, it was actually protecting it from the waters.
> 
> There were multiple sides to the story though, so I can't exactly say the mother wasn't looking or was looking since everyone mixes the story up one way or another..

I wasn't there so I can't judge the danger the boy was in, but just the reaction of some of the people online is disgusting.


----------



## Fyren

campn said:


> Fyren said:
> 
> 
> I heard about that.
> 
> I posted on Facebook saying that the gorilla was doing no harm to the child, it was actually protecting it from the waters.
> 
> There were multiple sides to the story though, so I can't exactly say the mother wasn't looking or was looking since everyone mixes the story up one way or another..
> 
> I wasn't there so I can't judge the danger the boy was in, but just the reaction of some of the people online is disgusting.Click to expand...

Agreed. I myself shouldn't judge if the child was in danger either, but the gorilla just seemed like it wasn't that protective over its enclosure if that makes sense?


----------



## campn

https://youtu.be/_ksVEtG8R3o

Here's the video I saw. I would have seriously had a heart attack if that was Benjamin. The gorilla acted on its instinct to protect its territory so I can't blame the animal, and from what I've read the mom was there and was watching the boy. I know things like that happen in the blink of the eye though.


----------



## Fyren

If it were my child, I would have had a heart attack too. Nobody can judge the poor mother. The child climbed into the gorilla's enclosure with free will, regardless if the mother was watching or not, resulting in the gorilla being shot as it could've been a dangerous situation.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fyren said:


> Fern81- I wish I could do all the temping and stuff, but there's a reason why I can't. My OH doesn't want me to, haha. He's pretty strict with the whole TTC. I can't test until a week late of AF and it must be done naturally. I've learnt to live with it, and he says it will happen when it's our time.

No offense, but tell him to gtf. Temping, opks, timing sex, none of this is unnatural in any way. If you were truly trying to 'naturally' get pregnant, you'd dtd when you felt like it and kept no track of your cycle at all. And - it's NOT his body.

As much as my DH isn't interested in the ins and outs of my cycle, he knows better than to attempt to tell me what to do and what not to do. It's MY body. If he's willing to have unprotected sex, he has no right to try and control what happens after.

Sorry if I'm being harsh - I would react the same way if it was him telling you what to have for lunch because of some belief he had..


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> Fyren said:
> 
> 
> Fern81- I wish I could do all the temping and stuff, but there's a reason why I can't. My OH doesn't want me to, haha. He's pretty strict with the whole TTC. I can't test until a week late of AF and it must be done naturally. I've learnt to live with it, and he says it will happen when it's our time.
> 
> No offense, but tell him to gtf. Temping, opks, timing sex, none of this is unnatural in any way. If you were truly trying to 'naturally' get pregnant, you'd dtd when you felt like it and kept no track of your cycle at all. And - it's NOT his body.
> 
> As much as my DH isn't interested in the ins and outs of my cycle, he knows better than to attempt to tell me what to do and what not to do. It's MY body. If he's willing to have unprotected sex, he has no right to try and control what happens after.
> 
> Sorry if I'm being harsh - I would react the same way if it was him telling you what to have for lunch because of some belief he had..Click to expand...

I think it's because we don't live together right now and I don't have the money myself to buy all the things I need. I'll be moving in with him in a few months, and people keep telling me to wait until then to TTC. I don't have enough patience to wait that long.


----------



## gigglebox

If you are both committed to each other, and both want a child, i don't see the harm in starting now. You'll still be pregnant when you move in. The trouble is moving with an infant...how long have you been dating and how old are you guys? 

Lol m&s! You have points...i'd have to say though, baby making is a team effort, and no one person should be able to put their foot down about anything. Imo, discussions and openness are keys to a good relationship...just my thought on the subject.


----------



## Fyren

gigglebox said:


> If you are both committed to each other, and both want a child, i don't see the harm in starting now. You'll still be pregnant when you move in. The trouble is moving with an infant...how long have you been dating and how old are you guys?
> 
> Lol m&s! You have points...i'd have to say though, baby making is a team effort, and no one person should be able to put their foot down about anything. Imo, discussions and openness are keys to a good relationship...just my thought on the subject.

We are very committed to each other and we both want a child together, and I don't see the harm in truing now either. We've been dating 2 years (we get people judging us saying it's not long enough and we should wait) but mentally and financially, we're ready. I'd like to keep our age confidential, if that's ok? Only because I've been judged before by my age.


----------



## gigglebox

Fine by me :) i have two thoughts. 1. Older people will try to save you from making mistakes, so never dismiss people who have your best interest in mind. They may be right...2. I dated a guy when i was 21, and two years later we bought a house together. Everyone told us not to because we weren't even engaged. Well, things went fine, and we just had our 5th wedding anniversary this year. 

In conclusion, only you can do what you think is best, but don't automatically disregard the concerns of others because they contradict your feelings. 

Wow i'm assuming a lot here...sorry about that lol


----------



## Fyren

gigglebox said:


> Fine by me :) i have two thoughts. 1. Older people will try to save you from making mistakes, so never dismiss people who have your best interest in mind. They may be right...2. I dated a guy when i was 21, and two years later we bought a house together. Everyone told us not to because we weren't even engaged. Well, things went fine, and we just had our 5th wedding anniversary this year.
> 
> In conclusion, only you can do what you think is best, but don't automatically disregard the concerns of others because they contradict your feelings.
> 
> Wow i'm assuming a lot here...sorry about that lol

I take everything by heart so everyone knows I take in every piece of advice they give me. 

I feel that I am ready to move in with him, regardless of my age. My parents' are a bit unsure whether I will be able to deal with it, but with the right support I know I will be fine.

We've been together for 2 years and Engaged for a year. We have our ups and downs like a normal relationship. He's the one who asked if I wanted to start TTC, and I was so happy because I was so ready. My body told me I was ready. My mind agreed. I can't wait.

If you really want to know my age, you'll probably have to guess. He's older than me. People say I'm too young and that having a child will ruin my life. I think the opposite, really. I think what I need in my life is a child. I've finished my education with a diploma and now I'm ready to move onto the next step of my life. Starting a family.

Just a shame people judge me by my age, really. It's like nobody trusts me. I'm going to do what I want, this is my body and my life. My OH feels the same way, so this is what we're going to do whether people judge us or not. We're financially and mentally supported by many.

EDIT: My friend, who is 19 had a child and she's doing an AMAZING job, though it was unplanned. Her OH is only 18 and he's doing very well in giving her a helping hand.


----------



## JLM73

*Fyren* I will take your "confidentiality" as youth hehe
No worries - we don't judge here - hell we all think* Shae* is crazy controlled- charting and detailing her cycle FIVE years before TTC but she is the most detailed conscienscious woman I KNOW! and I think she is 19:huh: ( all good* Shae*- no offense really snuggle buns lol)
She has more self control than anyone I have met in my LIFE! an I'm the oldest on the board at 42! I am the one who has had kiddos at every stage of life BUT my 40's - still trying!
#1 sone I got preggo at 17, graduated, went to college and had him on Spring Break at 18, DD was after first marriage at 24( and btw we dated TWO months before getting engaged, and it lasted 11yrs- just grew apart) I was a surro in my mid 30's- twin girls - awesome experience till this day - and go knocked up ( purposely) with DS 5 months after the c sect:blush: my doc said I healed fine tho and she did the c-sect hehe. SO after kiddos in my teens, 20's, 30's and now working my ASS off to have the last in my 40's - trust me I don't judge! 
Especially as I worked in emergency medical most my life, and saw many ppl die on an ordinary day , which I am Positive they didn't wake up thinking it was their last :(
Life is short for most- LIVE HARD ! :haha:

*Camps* I thought the same thing on the gorilla- I am very very sad that such a "critically endangered" species was killed due to human error...whether it was on the part of mom, the zoo keepers, or the architect designing the enclosure....
I really wish they had double darted the gorilla then tended to it respiratory wise:(
I think the gorilla was confused ! Really a mix of GTFO of my enclosure, and let me get you away from the screaming crazy humans!
It's happened more than once in the past, and gorillas usually tend to drag the human kid off protectively- they just don't realize we are so fragile compared to their own babies which can fall 20 +feet from trees and shake it off.
I'm sorry, but they could have used a MUCH higher dose of sedative in a dart and ensured the gorilla went down. Yes they freak when darted initially, but usually run off- the usual instinct for any animal/human when hurt.
I have been to the Tampa Zoo alot, and it's damn hard to envision how ANYone would make it thru the trenches, moats, rocks etc!
I recall the vid of the lady (psych issues) that jumped into the polar bear exhibit:shock:
I'm sorry, but had she died, I will never blame the animal- humans love to tout how superior we are in knowledge, and really we aren't! 
As a paramedic- my instructor said something I will never forget- Human Arrogance and Stupidity= Job Security....sad but true...


----------



## JLM73

Oh *Fyren* ( Just added that name to my unusual baby name list btw :haha:)
YOU are the only one who can decide when you are ready. I know ppl inn their 40's who are way too immature to have kids STILL, and ppl in their late teens ( Like Shae) who think everything thru!

Babies are hard fricking work- they are 100% selfish, and do NOT love you till later- they NEED you in the beginning. Nothing wrong with that dynamic, just how they are built.
Hell my folks would have keeled over on the spot had they known my affinity to date MUCH older men! As in I dated a guy who was 27 for 2 yrs from the time I was 14/15!?
As a mom now I look back and am like WTF!? But honestly I loved him/he loved me, and neither of us knew our ages for quite a while.
I was always WAY ahead of my age- hated guys my age ( still do at 42 hehe) , and he hung with all my 18-20 yr old friends BF's:shrug:
I can't blame it on him at all- I was a very very stubborn, determined girl at 15 and bee- lined it for him ! lol
:-k I think he may have rebuffed me a few times before I threatened to cave man him ( club and drag) :rofl:
I def don't encourage this, but sometimes things workout:shrug:
My DD is 18 and has been with her BF 3+ yrs solid! First BF too!
They are just alike- artsy and quirky! Perfect couple! 
Her dad had a fit when she decided to move out of state with him and his fam after graduating HS, but hey- they have been together without fighting longwer than most couples I know!


----------



## campn

Fry- I'm not going to tell you what you're supposed to do cause I don't know or your life but I'll wish you the best of luck with whatever you decide. :) 

J- Did you read that old story about the drunk man who jumped into the orcas tank after hours at seaworld (I think the one in San Diego?) and of course the orca killed him. What an idiot! What did he expect!? That he can just pet a killer whale and go for McDonald's after!??


----------



## Fyren

JLM73 said:


> Oh *Fyren* ( Just added that name to my unusual baby name list btw :haha:)
> YOU are the only one who can decide when you are ready. I know ppl inn their 40's who are way too immature to have kids STILL, and ppl in their late teens ( Like Shae) who think everything thru!
> 
> Babies are hard fricking work- they are 100% selfish, and do NOT love you till later- they NEED you in the beginning. Nothing wrong with that dynamic, just how they are built.
> Hell my folks would have keeled over on the spot had they known my affinity to date MUCH older men! As in I dated a guy who was 27 for 2 yrs from the time I was 14/15!?
> As a mom now I look back and am like WTF!? But honestly I loved him/he loved me, and neither of us knew our ages for quite a while.
> I was always WAY ahead of my age- hated guys my age ( still do at 42 hehe) , and he hung with all my 18-20 yr old friends BF's:shrug:
> I can't blame it on him at all- I was a very very stubborn, determined girl at 15 and bee- lined it for him ! lol
> :-k I think he may have rebuffed me a few times before I threatened to cave man him ( club and drag) :rofl:
> I def don't encourage this, but sometimes things workout:shrug:
> My DD is 18 and has been with her BF 3+ yrs solid! First BF too!
> They are just alike- artsy and quirky! Perfect couple!
> Her dad had a fit when she decided to move out of state with him and his fam after graduating HS, but hey- they have been together without fighting longwer than most couples I know!

Haha, Fyren has been my nickname for years. My real name is Shannon. I feel confident enough to share my age with you, but please don't freak out and say I'm too young.

I've thought about everything. The consequences, the positive aspects and everything. We're financially supported, no issues there. The only thing that's lacking is support from my family. His family supports 100% of the idea. I'll be moving in with him, his sister and his mother when I find out I'm a few weeks pregnant whenever that will be.

Ok, here it goes.

I'm 18 years old, turning 19 in December. Living with my father, mother and brother in a 3 bedroom house. My family aren't so supportive of the idea of us TTC, but my mother has told me that if I end up pregnant, they will support me the best they can because it was my choice in the matter. My father on the other hand, he doesn't want to know. My oldest sister is 29 (my fathers' daughter with his ex-wife) has a beautiful daughter, she used to have another daughter but she sadly passed away from Meningitis-Septicemia. My second oldest sister (my mothers' daughter with her ex-husband) is 26 with two beautiful daughters, and she's also expecting another, my other sister is 22 and is struggling to conceive her first child with her fiance who is 36 (he already has 4 children).

My fiance is 19 on June 5th, living with his mother and sister. We finished High School and our first year of College. I'm currently getting another Qualification to do Horse work and he's trying to find a job with a suitable salary.

:)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Fyren, my lovely please don't feel judged. No one has the right to judge you or in fact "guide" you. No one here is your family and no one here has the knowledge or right to even advise you in life. You know where you are and you owe no internet stranger an explanation. 

I was 18 having my first child and I'm still with my hubby. I am just 30 years old two weeks ago and I've been with him for over 15 years exclusively. Age is a number my children are happy and secure my son is over 11.5 years old and top of his year my daughter is approaching 8 and also very clever and well balanced age is but a number please don't excuse yourself and try to justify your actions to complete strangers. You're here for support only and if you don't get that -move on. Sending much support.


----------



## Fyren

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Fyren, my lovely please don't feel judged. No one has the right to judge you or in fact "guide" you. No one here is your family and no one here has the knowledge or right to even advise you in life. You know where you are and you owe no internet stranger an explanation.
> 
> I was 18 having my first child and I'm still with my hubby. I am just 30 years old two weeks ago and I've been with him for over 15 years exclusively. Age is a number my children are happy and secure my son is over 11.5 years old and top of his year my daughter is approaching 8 and also very clever and well balanced age is but a number please don't excuse yourself and try to justify your actions to complete strangers. You're here for support only and if you don't get that -move on. Sending much support.

Thank you so much. I'm glad you lovely ladies are accepting me and my OH decisions. We are looking forward to our future, especially if we manage to conceive our first child. I had a CP in January, so I know I can conceive - but I'm worrying. 

I'm worrying that I might not be ovulation properly or at all. I used to get EWCM before I met my OH, now it's practically non-existent. If it is, it's only for a second or two. I've changed my diet to be healthy, no caffeine or junk food. Perhaps exercise might help? My OH is planning on getting a sperm count after his birthday to see if everything is OK and in working order. He uses E-Cigs and he has tried to cut down on them, but it seems like he uses them more when I'm not around. I know some people who managed to conceive regardless of these habits - so I can't help but think something might be wrong or I'm overthinking all the negative things. Argh. :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh hell. I give up on this conversation. If you want my input as a fellow teenage bride, I'm here - but anything I say right now will only be deemed as offensive and likely reinforce the idea that it's you and him against the world.

He is not 'older' than you. My DH at 25 was older than me when I met him at 17. He has absolutely no right to control any aspect of your life like that, especially something as fundamental as seeing whether you're pregnant or not. Pregnancy tests cost pennies - if you can't afford to test, you certainly can't afford to have a baby. 'Financially supported' is not financially ready - fair enough if you are willing to put the strain of a baby on your own or DH's parents but please acknowledge that is not the same as taking responsibility yourself. Which it doesn't sound like you're planning to.

As someone who has been in your situation - don't do it. Don't settle. Your OH sounds like a controlling asshole, and at your age you are far too young, free and eligible to put up with that. There's a whole world of people out there.

Here endeth my lecture.


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> Oh hell. I give up on this conversation. If you want my input as a fellow teenage bride, I'm here - but anything I say right now will only be deemed as offensive and likely reinforce the idea that it's you and him against the world.
> 
> He is not 'older' than you. My DH at 25 was older than me when I met him at 17. He has absolutely no right to control any aspect of your life like that, especially something as fundamental as seeing whether you're pregnant or not. Pregnancy tests cost pennies - if you can't afford to test, you certainly can't afford to have a baby. 'Financially supported' is not financially ready - fair enough if you are willing to put the strain of a baby on your own or DH's parents but please acknowledge that is not the same as taking responsibility yourself. Which it doesn't sound like you're planning to.
> 
> 
> As someone who has been in your situation - don't do it. Don't settle. Your OH sounds like a controlling asshole, and at your age you are far too young, free and eligible to put up with that. There's a whole world of people out there.
> 
> Here endeth my lecture.

Your opinion has been taken note of, thanks.
I'll probably change my plans as of now then.

EDIT: Just want to add the reason why I'll be moving in with my OH. He has the money, which if why I said we're financially supported. I didn't mean I'll be taking his parent's money and running off with it. His family and my family will be supporting us as well as us supporting each other. I'm trying to explain it as best as I can. 

But I think your opinion is straight forward and that you think I'm best off not bothering and partying for a while until I'm more mature to deal with life. I take things to heart, and this is why I may seem a little bit... Mean, perhaps.. I already knew there would be someone who would comment on my age and tell me I'm too young and correct me on my mistakes. I just wanted support, especially with me and my OH's decision.

I've changed my plans now, and probably won't be returning here after tonight. I'll be telling my OH tomorrow that our plans have to change and that we're not ready..


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see that my opinion is not shared by most. I have absolutely nothing against being very young when you find the one. 

I have a big problem with accepting unreasonable levels of control in a relationship - I've been there, it ended in physical abuse and only changed because my DH became religious.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

M&S personally I'm totally with you on your opinions. Just so you know my support was not aimed at you or your life experience hun. Much love.


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> I see that my opinion is not shared by most. I have absolutely nothing against being very young when you find the one.
> 
> I have a big problem with accepting unreasonable levels of control in a relationship - I've been there, it ended in physical abuse and only changed because my DH became religious.

I've had many types of abusive relationships, and I can tell you I know where I stand in this one. I've gone out of my way and bought a PT with my own money on the 28th. My AF came on the 29th. He doesn't know any of this, but I told him not too long ago and he's pretty much "cool" with it. He told me that we'll try PreSeed next cycle.

I may not have told you that I tell him where I stand in the relationship and that he doesn't actually have control over my decisions, or I wasn't clear enough. 

I just hope that the decision I make with my OH is ok with all you lovely ladies, I just want support from as many people as I can get..


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fyren said:


> M&S+Bump said:
> 
> 
> Oh hell. I give up on this conversation. If you want my input as a fellow teenage bride, I'm here - but anything I say right now will only be deemed as offensive and likely reinforce the idea that it's you and him against the world.
> 
> He is not 'older' than you. My DH at 25 was older than me when I met him at 17. He has absolutely no right to control any aspect of your life like that, especially something as fundamental as seeing whether you're pregnant or not. Pregnancy tests cost pennies - if you can't afford to test, you certainly can't afford to have a baby. 'Financially supported' is not financially ready - fair enough if you are willing to put the strain of a baby on your own or DH's parents but please acknowledge that is not the same as taking responsibility yourself. Which it doesn't sound like you're planning to.
> 
> As someone who has been in your situation - don't do it. Don't settle. Your OH sounds like a controlling asshole, and at your age you are far too young, free and eligible to put up with that. There's a whole world of people out there.
> 
> Here endeth my lecture.
> 
> Your opinion has been taken note of, thanks.
> I'll probably change my plans as of now then.Click to expand...

Mate, you're the one that came and took over an existing thread with your 'ovulation' woes - after the experiences many of the ladies here have had, that was nothing short of obnoxious.

But then, judging by your reply, I'd expect nothing less from someone of your age and maturity.

All will become clear in due course. Don't say I didn't warn you.

I stand by what I said. A controlling other half drove me to self harm, drug addiction and on-going mental health problems. And he was never as bad as trying to control what I spent money on, or would dare question something like pregnancy testing. Would you let him dictate whether you were allowed to buy tampons?


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> Fyren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M&S+Bump said:
> 
> 
> Oh hell. I give up on this conversation. If you want my input as a fellow teenage bride, I'm here - but anything I say right now will only be deemed as offensive and likely reinforce the idea that it's you and him against the world.
> 
> He is not 'older' than you. My DH at 25 was older than me when I met him at 17. He has absolutely no right to control any aspect of your life like that, especially something as fundamental as seeing whether you're pregnant or not. Pregnancy tests cost pennies - if you can't afford to test, you certainly can't afford to have a baby. 'Financially supported' is not financially ready - fair enough if you are willing to put the strain of a baby on your own or DH's parents but please acknowledge that is not the same as taking responsibility yourself. Which it doesn't sound like you're planning to.
> 
> As someone who has been in your situation - don't do it. Don't settle. Your OH sounds like a controlling asshole, and at your age you are far too young, free and eligible to put up with that. There's a whole world of people out there.
> 
> Here endeth my lecture.
> 
> Your opinion has been taken note of, thanks.
> I'll probably change my plans as of now then.Click to expand...
> 
> Mate, you're the one that came and took over an existing thread with your 'ovulation' woes - after the experiences many of the ladies here have had, that was nothing short of obnoxious.
> 
> But then, judging by your reply, I'd expect nothing less from someone of your age and maturity.
> 
> All will become clear in due course. Don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> I stand by what I said. A controlling other half drove me to self harm, drug addiction and on-going mental health problems. And he was never as bad as trying to control what I spent money on, or would dare question something like pregnancy testing. Would you let him dictate whether you were allowed to buy tampons?Click to expand...

I don't know how to reply to this.....
I didn't expect this at all....

I suffer from mental health issues my self and so does he...
He tells me not to buy things because he'll buy them instead...
When we talk about pregnancy, he asks if I need a PT..

I know the consequences of having a child so early, so does he..
There is so much that I need to add that I'm editing this post every second.. Bare with me...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fyren said:


> M&S+Bump said:
> 
> 
> I see that my opinion is not shared by most. I have absolutely nothing against being very young when you find the one.
> 
> I have a big problem with accepting unreasonable levels of control in a relationship - I've been there, it ended in physical abuse and only changed because my DH became religious.
> 
> I've had many types of abusive relationships, and I can tell you I know where I stand in this one. I've gone out of my way and bought a PT with my own money on the 28th. My AF came on the 29th. He doesn't know any of this, but I told him not too long ago and he's pretty much "cool" with it. He told me that we'll try PreSeed next cycle.
> 
> I may not have told you that I tell him where I stand in the relationship and that he doesn't actually have control over my decisions, or I wasn't clear enough.
> 
> I just hope that the decision I make with my OH is ok with all you lovely ladies, I just want support from as many people as I can get..Click to expand...

You're 18. You've had no 'relationships' to speak of, never mind 'abusive' ones and to think you have is offensive to those of us who have actually been through abuse in a relationship.


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> Fyren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M&S+Bump said:
> 
> 
> I see that my opinion is not shared by most. I have absolutely nothing against being very young when you find the one.
> 
> I have a big problem with accepting unreasonable levels of control in a relationship - I've been there, it ended in physical abuse and only changed because my DH became religious.
> 
> I've had many types of abusive relationships, and I can tell you I know where I stand in this one. I've gone out of my way and bought a PT with my own money on the 28th. My AF came on the 29th. He doesn't know any of this, but I told him not too long ago and he's pretty much "cool" with it. He told me that we'll try PreSeed next cycle.
> 
> I may not have told you that I tell him where I stand in the relationship and that he doesn't actually have control over my decisions, or I wasn't clear enough.
> 
> I just hope that the decision I make with my OH is ok with all you lovely ladies, I just want support from as many people as I can get..Click to expand...
> 
> You're 18. You've had no 'relationships' to speak of, never mind 'abusive' ones and to think you have is offensive to those of us who have actually been through abuse in a relationship.Click to expand...

Excuse me? At 14 I was sexually abused by my ex-16 year old boyfriend. At 16 I was abused again by the same person at College. Who are you to tell me I've never had an abusive relationship when you know nothing about me? I've been verbally, sexually and emotionally abused by that person since I was 14 years old. He was reported by the police by two other young girls the same age as me when I turned 16. Why didn't I go to the police? Obviously I was too scared!!!!

When I was 17, I met my current fiance. He's amazing. Nothing like my previous ex! We don't live together yet, but he still helps me out if I need something. If I can't afford something, he goes out and gets it for me because he can afford it. He tells me not to buy things sometimes because he knows I have a struggle with Anxiety.

Of course, people will think I'm lying because I'm only 18 years old.
I'm not lying. Why would I lie about something as serious as that?! That's just sick and twist-minded!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't think you sound 'mean' in the slightest - heart-breakingly naive is my opinion. I'm not suggesting you need to go and party and not bother about life - there's a lot more to living than partying.

All I'm saying is your relationship seriously does not sound healthy, especially for two 18-yo kids. You have so much more to live for. Do not settle for a controlling asshole.


----------



## M&S+Bump

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> M&S personally I'm totally with you on your opinions. Just so you know my support was not aimed at you or your life experience hun. Much love.

I never thought it was, love. I'm all good. Well used to being the only one of a particular opinion too, so appreciate that I'm not the only one - I don't hold back regardless of whether I'm disowned for it or not :haha:


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> I don't think you sound 'mean' in the slightest - heart-breakingly naive is my opinion. I'm not suggesting you need to go and party and not bother about life - there's a lot more to living than partying.
> 
> All I'm saying is your relationship seriously does not sound healthy, especially for two 18-yo kids. You have so much more to live for. Do not settle for a controlling asshole.

Must agree, I am very naive and gullible. Many take it as an opportunity.

I'm glad I don't come across as mean. I honestly don't mean to. My heart just beats rapidly and I panic. I suffer from Anxiety, Depression and MPD. My apologies if I've been a b****.

He's not exactly controlling though, I probably put that the wrong way in the previous posts.. He basically tells me not to buy stuff so he can go out and get it instead. I hope that makes more sense?

I'm not just saying this to change your minds, I'm literally trying to correct myself in all the previous posts because what I said was written in the wrong way making him seem controlling.

I've got the feeling that whatever I say will not make a difference, lol.
Worth a shot, because I'm doing my best to correct myself.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gads, you say you know the consequences - honey, I was 26 when I had my first, owned a house for 4 years by then that I paid for, owned my business, had no ties or responsibilities as such - and I ended up with nine months of therapy and like I said, I had mental health problems before which spiralled out of control after Joe was born. I have rapid heart beat, I just took meds again for it - unheard of usually to need them three times in one day, I'm not taking this conversation lightly either &#128533;

Your OH told you not to test for a week and you 'weren't allowed' to do that or temp or opks because 'he wanted' it as natural as possible. Not really sure how else we're supposed to read that..


----------



## Fyren

M&S+Bump said:


> Gads, you say you know the consequences - honey, I was 26 when I had my first, owned a house for 4 years by then that I paid for, owned my business, had no ties or responsibilities as such - and I ended up with nine months of therapy and like I said, I had mental health problems before which spiralled out of control after Joe was born. I have rapid heart beat, I just took meds again for it - unheard of usually to need them three times in one day, I'm not taking this conversation lightly either &#55357;&#56853;
> 
> Your OH told you not to test for a week and you 'weren't allowed' to do that or temp or opks because 'he wanted' it as natural as possible. Not really sure how else we're supposed to read that..

EDIT: I've taken this to PM.


----------



## campn

Umm soooooooo,

Have you ladies seen the new x-men movie!? I love xmen they're seriously my favorite movies! I'm dying to see it but no one to baby sit :s I would take DS but I think some people may mind when he turns to them and says "Sock it."


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Umm soooooooo,
> 
> Have you ladies seen the new x-men movie!? I love xmen they're seriously my favorite movies! I'm dying to see it but no one to baby sit :s I would take DS but I think some people may mind when he turns to them and says "Sock it."

I want to see it too! We will probably wait until it comes out on redbox though. :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

I've missed the last couple of X-men movies as DH doesn't really like them. I finally got to see the new Star Wars though. We don't go to the movies either since I get motion sickness bad if there is lots of movement on screen. It has to be a movie I really really want to see before I will go. And then we have to sit as far back as possible. The last one I went to see was Mockingjay part 2. 

I'm honestly so fed up with the TTC process that im not even really sure if we are trying or not. I'm still temping since my doctor wants me to so he can see if I am ovulating but other than that I don't think I will do OPKs etc. Maybe with it being summer vacation we can get some
More bd in and it won't be an issue. I'm just over the obsessing and feel like if it happens great... If not then I guess my child will be an only child. It sucks that I have gotten to this point but it is what it is....


----------



## campn

I'm so sorry Tex. TTC has made me cry so many times and left me feeling so helpless and I wondered if I'll ever get pregnant. Don't give up, I know it'll happen. You had a baby before so you should be able to have more.


----------



## wookie130

Texas- Big hugs to you, dear. I hate everything about formerly ttcing. I really have no other words for you on this, other than please don't give up. If you want this badly enough, and I think it sounds like you may, than keep plodding along at it. Perhaps find a way to keep it a priority, but find other things to focus your energy on as well, such as healthy living, gardening, some other type of distraction. :hugs: It truly does suck. I know that any path really worth taking is often not an easy path at all.

Campn- I should watch those movies. I'm more of an epic fantasy geek, such as Game of Thrones, Lord of the Rings, etc., rather than the whole superhero thing. But, I like to be entertained, and I'm willing to give anything a chance!

Breeaa- How was your little man's birthday party? Was it fun? Bittersweet?

AFM- As I mentioned earlier, we dtd last night (in record time, apparently...we'll just say that it wasn't the most noteworthy lay of my lifetime, but yeah - :rofl:), and this morning at 6 a.m., I got my smiley digi! I took another around 4:30 this p.m., and I still got a smiley. About an hour later, I began having ovulation pains, so I'm wondering if I didn't lay an egg and fire it out the hatch already. If so, great! I'll take one last opk tomorrow morning, and hope that it's negative, which should mean that I'm done ovulating...I may be 1 dpo tomorrow. My EWCM has dried up, so that's a good sign. 

Anyway, yeehawwww!!!! 

Gigs- Looks like we may be in the tww together! Nice dark lines on your opk!


----------



## campn

Oh I love the hobbit and LoTR! I'm not into the super hero movies (batman and superman and the like) but I do enjoy the avengers, cause of Thor of course! I LOVE THOR. Dead pool was fun too, but probably cause it had xmen in it. 

You should also dtd tonight if it's still floating around!


----------



## wookie130

Noooo, Campn! LOL!!! We're "once a month" sex people here. If I repounced on his pogo stick, he'd totally know I was actually trying to get knocked up! 

Thor. Hmmm... was Thor played by the superbly and insanely FINE actor? I believe he was blonde and hot as hell. I can't remember his name...but day-ummmm!!!!


----------



## campn

Chris Hemsworth &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Thank you Australia!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrs.green2015

drool...
Chris Hemsworth...


----------



## gigglebox

Hey now, with all this xmen talk and thanking Australia for actors, let's not forget Hugh Jackman! yummmmmmmmy...

I didn't know they were coming out with another one, but I am going to research that and hope I get to see it. Ever since Des, we rarely make it to the movies and almost never see "new" stuff until it's been out for quite some time. I actually re-watched the entire Star Wars saga a few weeks back so I could appreciate the newest one...and then never rented it. I've also be REAAALLLLY wanting to see the last Hunger Games, but we haven't rented it, either. Although I'm a little worried that Katniss will die (no spoilers please!) because my friend mentioned that something sad happens and that's the only thing that really makes sense to me...

OK, let's talk cervixes (cervi?).

This stubborn thing is being super weird this month, and I'm not even sure I'll be ovulating. Pain, that barely came on, is now gone. Cervix is high and (maybe) open, but firm, and cm is just a creamy useless mess. Usually it's wet, then moves up, I get ewcm, then it goes back to watery on O day, then gets creamy...and I would assume O happened, but the positive OPK's are throwing me off.

UGH, I just don't know! If tomorrow's OPK is lighter, I'll just hope I actually ovulated, but I really don't think I have a chance this month.

Wook, here's to hoping we're in the tww together. And man, if I had a buck for all the times people on here get pregnant from one go-around...I'd say you're in with a good chance :thumbup:

J, how's the creative process going? We are too damn busy with the farm and I haven't gotten to work on anything I've actually wanted to work on yet :( I am thinking about doing a painting of Des splashing in a puddle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want to see the last hunger games too! But I want to watch them marathon style! 

And don't hate me... But I don't think hugh Jackman is attractive in the slightest... 

Gig- last month my cm was creamy on O day! It was soooo weird. And I obviously ovulated. Lol so there's hope! And I'm no help in the cervix because I feel like mine is all over the place. 

So my update- my weekend was exhausting and amazing. We had two boat days which were fun but I was a little bummed I couldn't tube. I didn't want to chance it. But this is finally the first boat we've had that we can tube on! Lol oh the irony. But I did get to do lots of swimming in the lake so it was still awesome and today is our anniversary! 
On the pregnancy front nothing happening. But I do feel like im way more sensative to bloat. I have certain things that trigger bloat and I definitely did a couple this weekend but holy moley I'm SO bloated! 

That's all I have, I hope everyone had a great 3 day weekend to those who had it and the rest I hope your Monday wasn't too rough!


----------



## gigglebox

Green, sorry to make you repeat yourself but are you team green? Haha, I guess you are automatically har har har. That does make me feel better about the cm comment. 

We got a deep freezer off craigslist for $50! I'm so excited about it. It's an old GE and works well (they don't make 'em like they used to!). In addition, the guy who sold it to us gave us a crap ton of planter pots and some lights and extension cords and a tarp. It was an amazing score--now we just have to find a place for all of it! I REEEAAALLLY want a green house for all those pots and start propogating stuff to sell. Alas, one day...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- what a score!!! Deep freezers can go for a pretty penny too. 
Haha! On the team green thing. I'm goad someone is as corny as me. We're most likely team green. We've always wanted to wait I'm back and forth a little. The only thing that would change is if we end up having twins, which I really don't think is happening. 


Has anyone seen the newer shower "out daughtered"? I think on TLC.


----------



## campn

I think Hugh is hot too; like when that hot accent comes out, not as hot as Chris Hemsworth, but who is!? And it's weird whenever I find a man who is extremely hot I find out he's either British or Australian. Is this the common look you Brit ladies see in the street? So Mr. bean was just a lie so we wouldn't immigrate to the UK to find a husband? Well played ladies. Well played! 

Gigs- I don't trust the cervix checking at all after I read a lot on it during all my tww. Apparently the position and texture of it can change all day long for no real reason? Also, I didn't feel comfortable sticking my finger up there. 

I couldn't be team green, I just have to know, I need that name to call them with, I need to know "she" or "he" and imagine them. I think knowing myself I wouldn't bond too well without these things.


----------



## pacificlove

I had a long response typed out but the page expired.. aaarg!

Fy, I am 27 and my dad seems to think we are ruining oir lives ... and hubby and I are settled to sum us up.
I'll retype the story another time, but I was in tears today.


----------



## Fern81

Lots of interesting posts to read!!
Mmmm love superhero movies. LOVE Thor and Iron man most of all! Hubby knows I have a crush on them both lol. 
We also did star wars marathons during May & must say I think the last one was superb, especially since they used the original actors. 
Hunger games- I read all the books.... I found the first book a bit immature (for once the movie was better) and then the storytelling rapidly progressed; book 3 was so incredibly deep and shockingly "real"& deeply disturbing& tragic, it was as if it wasn't even written by the same person. A hard, gritty war story. Very sad. 

Gigs- cp has never meant much for me and I checked it for 2 years! It really does change throughout the day & depending on how full your bowels and bladder are. That opk is awesome though, I think you and wooks will be twwing together ASAP!

Tex- sooo many hugs xxx

J- will you be trying with ex-bf donor again this cycle?

I tested again today 18dpo and was relieved to see the darkest line so far. If I remember, I'll post progress pics.

Green- bloating means mucho progesterone whoop!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry for my hissy fit last night ladies - it was a rough day and a glass of wine or three had been had. :wine:

I love Hunger Games. Read all the books in about a week. Don't think I've seen all the films but can't make up my mind if they were any good or not.

Star Wars... I have an arm dedicated to it haha, just added to my collection last week with 'Sith Happens' script at the back. 

Tex - :hugs: I've only been half-heartedly thinking about this TTC lark for three cycles and I'm already tired of it. It's really exhausting and stressful. The 'forget about it' method worked fine before! Be going back to that soon I reckon.

Fern - line porn!!

Gigs - what a score. I'd love a deep freezer. No idea on cp - mine seems to be permanently in the same place since the kids. Must do my pelvic floor exercises :haha:

Green - team green :haha: naturally. We defo will be this time (if I get pregnant) found out every other time and I genuinely don't mind boy or girl this time so want the different experience too :) What is tubing? Lake day sounds amazing.

Campn - there's some good looking men on the streets here for sure. But mostly just normal ones. And a few Mr Beans scattered in. I live in Glasgow so there's everything from millionaires, rockstars and football players to homeless, drug addicts, and everything in between walking the streets daily. Talking of rockstars, we tattooed Andy Biersack a couple weeks back. He wasn't quite as hot in real life. That boy needs to eat a pie or seven.

PL :hugs: on the dad issue. We started off Christmas last year with a lecture on how I was setting a bad example to my children because of my facial piercings. I hadn't even got inside the house, this was me just getting out of the car. Dads are hard work when you're an adult and they still think of you as their little girl.

5dpo here, I think. Got a squinter on an IC (CD25, could have ov'd earlier than I thought) thinking it's just a bad evap though. Mild period type stomach cramps, and my boobs feel different this month - not sore or bloated like last, more tingly and shooting pains. I'm rubbish at waiting...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello! Thought I'd catch up and say hello, so glad I did becase...

OMFG OMFG OMG!!!! FERN!!!!!!!! So so so ecstatically happy for you!!loterally could cry when I saw ur test and numbers!!! Congratulations on being pregnant!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Re: Young TTCers, I started ttc at 19 and got my first :bfp: at 20 and she was born when I was 20, for me personally it was the best thing to ever happen to me as cheesy as it sounds she 'saved' me, gave me
Something to live for and strive for, feel very fortunate to have my lovely little ladies! Here we are when she was 6 hours old, best day ever! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Keepsmiling91

So how has everyone been?

Glad to see ur back on ttc gigs! Can't wait to see ur tests, that blaring OPK looks promising! X 

Camps- I echo what you say about staying team green/yellow, I feel knowing baby, and imagining my little girl or boy and naming them deffo helps me to bond! Plus I love any excuse to shop! lol x so glad to see ur sisters doing well  x oh and Juilette! it's so so beautiful!!! Xx 

Ok CB- that's the neatest little bump ever! Super envious! I always turn into a chunky monkey - I just love my food! Lol how u feeling now ur in the last stretch? is Riley getting excited?! x 

So I've hit 20weeks! Woo halfway there and here's a bump photo! we have my 20w scan tomorrow fingers crossed shes still all girl! Lol x no peeking pee pees please! X

EDIT: excuse the mess in the pic! Was taken on Friday, was our last morning in our little caravan hols so stuff everywhere! Lol 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wookie130

Keep- You're looking great! I don't even look half that good right now, and I'm not even pregnant! LOL!

I liked the first Hunger Games movie...so much, that I'd like to read the books, which I've heard are wonderful. I'm a little late to the party on reading any of them, and I've only seen the first movie in the series. The themes are so compelling and raw...

Ummm, yes, thank you Australia for producing that fine specimen of man, Chris Whatshisnamehotness. :drool::serenade::bunny::bunny:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, and in other news, I'm officially 1 dpo. My opk was negative this morning, so I'm guessing the mittelshmerz was me firing out the egg late yesterday afternoon.

Yeah, I've been pregnant twice from dtd only once in my fertile window. My first pregnancy (a miscarriage), and my son were both conceived from only one sex session. :) So, I'm not one who feels the need to :sex: all the time...it only takes once, and 1 sperm is all that is needed! :happydance:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thanks wookie! I feel I'm at an acceptable time in pregnancy where i can blame my Chubb on 'baby' lol, my due date changes on a daily basis depending on what I've eaten, if I'm feeling chunky, I'll tell people in due next month, on slender days I'm normally due around mid September lol x --- eek good luck! I here so much conflicting advice when I was ttc, some people say more often the better, get rid of the old swimmers lurking about , others say every other day, so they have time to get stong and mature before ejaculation, who knows? I liked to do it once in morning, and once at night for the week around ovulation just to make sure! Always fun trying! Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I forgot to post a pic a few weeks ago at my 16w 1d gender scan we caught baby waving thought it was too cute not to share- anyone else have any funny scan pics? Tongue out? Giving the finger etc lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaescott

Whoa ok. That was quite the hissy fit M&S. 

I think that things always come across wrong online. M&S, I know that you had all good intentions, but it's not fair of you to speak that way to someone, even if you think they're making a huge mistake. Your experiences are not the same as hers. Many young mothers make out just fine. 

Fyren, as a young person, I support you. Just make sure you're actually ready. I wish you luck in your TTCing :)


----------



## shaescott

For the gorilla thing: from what I saw of video footage, it didn't look like the gorilla was trying to hurt the kid. Frankly, I'm insanely pissed that they shot the gorilla. They could've just used sedative darts.


----------



## shaescott

So this morning I woke up soaked in sweat with a bbt of 96.86. I didn't bother to record it since it's a full degree below usual, clearly the sweat cooled me down quite a bit. Ugh. Not like it really matters since I'm not TTC. I just like to know when to expect AF.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae, with respect, I can say whatever I like to whomever I like, such are the wonders of free speech and internet forums. 

I have nothing against young mothers. My niece's baby just turned 1 on Sunday and she's a wonderful mother, it was the making of her having a baby at 16. Do I think she should have had a baby while at school and living with her parents? No. But accidents happen and she took responsibility and did good. But to actively TTC when you can't even make the decision about whether or not to get yourself a hpt, neither of you has a house or a job, that's not advisable at 25, or 35, never mind at 18. 

That's the last I'll comment on the matter. I had several PMs about it overnight and I'm by far from the only one with the same views. Just the only one rude enough to make it public. 

If you have a problem with my posts, take it to a mod.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, can we not rehash the young mom thing please? I'm scared they'll lock our thread and frankly i need this thread! Kthanks :D

Thanks ladies about the cp comments, but i know my body extremely well and know this is abnormal behavior for it. That said, i'm not denying ovulation happened, but i'm guessing it didn't and wondering if it could be one of those "weak ovulations" i've heard about...? We'll see what today's opk says...

Keeps, you are a babe, even with the baby bump! 


Shae are you feeling ok? "Drenched in sweat" doesn't sound good


----------



## gigglebox

M&s do you have a portfolio of your work? I'd love to see!


----------



## gigglebox

Gashdarnit. This stupid opk is still positive this morning. What do i do with that?! I've never done them after i ovulated so i have no idea how long they would stay positive for.

This is so frustrating lol


----------



## kittykat7210

My god it exploded :(...

As for opks I don't trust them now XD I'm getting positives all over the show and I still haven't ovulated!! Are you using the same brand all the time?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Keeps, love that bikini :) know what you mean about adjusting due date to suit - sometimes it's just easier to say 'yeh, next week' rather than go through the whole 'yes, I know I'm huge, no, I'm sure it's just the one in there, yep, had scans' Not that I think you're big at all, looks perfect to me. 

Gigs - the one pos opk I've ever had was negative again three hours later. :( Before kids, when my hormone levels were whacked, they were constantly dark but never positive. If your LH surge is ongoing maybe you geared up to ov but didn't, and your body is trying again? Or maybe two eggies :haha: 

I'm not actually a tattoo artist, I just facilitate getting the clients in through the door then from the shop to the chair. I own two shops, both with two artists and I just fuss and cluck over them like a proud mother hen and bring them coffee so they can do their thing :D I'll PM you the facebook links later when I'm on a computer.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm, yes, could be...ugh. I just hate that stress messes with our bodies so much.


----------



## shaescott

Alright M&S well we can agree to disagree. Much respect. 

Gigs it's just really hot out, I don't do well in the heat.


----------



## campn

Hehe the thread of never ending positive OPKS! Gigs, try another brand and see??


----------



## gigglebox

I can't, don't want to spend any more money on them. I guess i'll just have to wait and see :( 

Now I know what Dobs was going through!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs huh that's odd! I wonder what's going on in there!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- that's exactly why I don't test after a positive! Lol I know I would make myself crazy.


----------



## claireybell

Arghh everytime i skip to another page & start writing something, BnB keeps popping up this bloomin atriumph bra set add every dingle time, i click close & it opens it ffs & then i lose my writing .. Ive had enough pfft!! 

Ooh Keeps nice to see you or write from you lol! Your bumpy is very cute & just seen your 20+1.. Whens your anomaly scan? The acsn pic of bubs waving is oober cute :hugs: 

I luuuurve Chris Hemsworth, hes awesome in Thor (the first film) second ones ok but hes hotter in the first i think lol! Omg & yes Hugh Jackman <3 drooool.. Have you seen him in the film where he has a son but he hadnt seen him since forever, him & the lil boy do Robot fighting.. Damn i cant think of what its called, hes yummers in that!!


----------



## claireybell

MrsG forgot to say happy anniversary for the wknd :) hope your bloat isnt taking over lol my bloat kicked in straight away within a week if being pg! I was wearing longer fitted tops to work so i could get away with unbuttoning my work trousers ha ha


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- how funny! I'm wearing a dress today because it's going to be 105 degrees! Ugh way too hot for me. but I'll remember that when I wear pants again!


----------



## claireybell

105 degrees eeeesh thats hot!!! I feel for you hun :hugs:


----------



## campn

Gigs- You're not charting right? We could just obsess over your chart and guess. I guess now just depend on secondary physical symptoms?? Are you dtd!? Wow feels weird asking people that. 

Green- Is that the base temp!? I'm really disliking the weather now. Luckily it doesn't get worse here in July and August and we get more rain in those months which is so welcome. Are you in the desert? Does it rain? 
My tip is to buy a kiddie pool and just use it all day when you can. I'm not even kidding. 


Claire- ohh now I gotta find out what it's called and look it up. Sounds interesting and I like those geeky things! Also I'm finally 24 weeks!!! Viable at last!!! And only 3 more weeks until I'm in the 3rd trimester!?? What the heck!?? Didn't I just get a BFP here like one hot minute ago!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- 105 is the high for today but I'm not happy. Haha I love in Cali so it's always hot. It does rain but probably not for a few months now that it's full blown summer. 


So I'm super duper stressed out right now. I feel like I'm running in circles at my job and I'm always worried about what's happening around the corner. DH just keeps telling me it's not worth it to stress and to just wait until escrow is done on the house then ur doesn't matter. But I'm over here like, I new money it does matter! Ugh just needed to vent.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, once I had like 3 days of positive opks, I did bbt too which showed a clear shift. I think I had a long surge and caught the surge coming down last day :)

CB that stinks about bnb not cooperating. I love your profile pic, you've got a cute bump :)

Greenie, ugh I hate 80s, I can't imagine 105 right now. Also vent all you need to. I'll be praying for you that all will work out.

Campn congrats on viability :) at the end of summer you will be meeting a beautiful baby girl :)

Sorry I had my checked in all weekend. Just been enjoying life, spending time with DH. I hope everyone has a good week. Will check in again when I can :)


----------



## pacificlove

Some hot temperatures ladies! We are supposed to get quite warm this week too.

Our new goats are fun, learning how to milk them has been an adventure. At least the one in milk has been very patient with me.haha then soon I'll wean the kid and have a second goat to milk. I plan to let them dry up in a few months.
Since cows milk now seems to be out for me, I do want to see if goats milk works. Cows milk has never given me issues but has been churning my stomach for the last few weeks until it made me throw up this morning.

More later, busy day ahead


----------



## gigglebox

I love cheve and really want to make it! I hope the milk works out for you. We met some new friends this weekend who own a bunch of goats. They are so cute!!! And not nearly as high maintenance as i thought. I would love to have a pair!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I want goats so much! I want lots of animals actually. 

Tentative list:
-Mini pigs (I know they can get from 50-200 lbs or so, I'm ok with that)
-Mini goats (not sure if Nigerian dwarf or the fainting ones hehe)
-Mini cows (how cute does that sound?! Plus they eat less than normal cows, so they're cheaper to care for)
-Chickens
-Saint Bernard(s)
-German Shepherd(s)
-Pit Bull(s)

Now here's the issues: 
1. I don't really want to buy animals from a breeder, I want to adopt animals and not support the breeding industry. 
2. I might go vegan in the future (currently vegetarian) and I'm not sure what I'd do with the whole eggs and milking situation. 
3. I don't know if I'll have enough money to care for all these animals. 
4. I don't know if I'll be living in a zone that doesn't allow livestock. 

But no matter what I plan to have dogs :)


----------



## gigglebox

Buying farm animals is a good thing, it supports farmers. With the dogs, sometimes there are breed specific rescues you can adopt from.

So I'm hoping I ovulated and just didn't feel it this month...I think I'm just going to test next Friday.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Woo hoo test date for gig!


Shae- I was going to say the exact same thing as gig said about animals. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

My DH doesn't really care so I just want you all to know I just got sick for the first time. I NEVER throw up so even though it was terrible it made me smile knowing things must be going well!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I showed everybody in work pictures of mini cows after you guys spoke about them and the reaction was as expected from a bunch of girls. If we have a bad day, we send each other videos of kittens to cheer up. It's kinda odd because I'm really not a girly girl at all, but they so are and force it out of me. We have a boy starting in a few weeks and it's going to be so bizarre.

Woohoo for testing Gigs &#128513;

5dpo here... boooooring... I have period type light cramping going on and some odd boob sensations - I feel nauseated, had to ride pillion today to go with DH to get his bike from the garage, and it made me so seasick. So just the same as every other TTC month, ever :haha: Just amused myself by ordering a gazillion ICs that are different to the ones I've always used. So that was fun.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Um, yay? For puking Mrs Green! &#129300;


----------



## claireybell

Oh bless you MrsG but all good signs that hcg is starting to peak.. Give it few more days you'll be sick of the sickness lol :hugs: 

M&S you get them symptoms every tww? Wow i never used to get anything or anything pre period either, id think i was preggo all the time ha ha! Still though, your entering the 'implanting zone' ;) 

Fx you did ovulate Gigs :thumbup: 

Oh Camps, the film is Real Steel.. Its an old one, i say old, probs 4-5 yrs but its great & you'll cry near the end when you see his son look at his Dad with pride <3 eee V day girl heheee!!! Congrats on Cantelope, have you mooched in third tri yet?


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Oh bless you MrsG but all good signs that hcg is starting to peak.. Give it few more days you'll be sick of the sickness lol :hugs:
> 
> M&S you get them symptoms every tww? Wow i never used to get anything or anything pre period either, id think i was preggo all the time ha ha! Still though, your entering the 'implanting zone' ;)
> 
> Fx you did ovulate Gigs :thumbup:
> 
> Oh Camps, the film is Real Steel.. Its an old one, i say old, probs 4-5 yrs but its great & you'll cry near the end when you see his son look at his Dad with pride <3 eee V day girl heheee!!! Congrats on Cantelope, have you mooched in third tri yet?

That's not bad! I'll watch it and let you know! I'm sure I'll love it!!
I've been reading over in the third trimester and replied on a few posts but oh it's my favorite forum ever. I love all the "is this it!?" "Baby is here" and all the exciting things going on! 

Just know whenever you near your due date I'll be stalking you like a hawk, like a hawk! I can't wait to see your little girl, she is gonna be just gorgeous I know it!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Third tri is a great forum. I skip first tri entirely and second gets boring after a while especially when you get further on and don't really relate any more to 'when will I feel baby' and 'omg my boobs are leaking' 

Yeh CB - the mind is a powerful thing. I didn't get anything at all before, the first I knew my period was starting would be when it started :haha: bad cramps during it but nothing before and certainly nothing around ovulation. I think my hormones have been messed with by the coil, even though it was the old-fashioned copper type and technically not a hormonal bc. Everything's been a lot stronger since it came out. But mostly I think it's all in my head...


----------



## gigglebox

I think i'll have to stalk.

On my phone. Typing is hard with one thumb. Sliced the left open cutting onions for french onion soup. Mmmmmmm

I took another opk this afternoon and it's gone negative. I'm going to unofficially call myself in the tww :thumbup:


----------



## campn

The first trimester forum is my least favorite because it's the most scary. I don't like reading all the sad loss stories on there, it just breaks my heart. Second trimester is fine but yeah its boring and I think it's the one where moms try to just pass the time and post about all kinds of things. 

I also like the birth stories as announcements one cause it's full of newborn bliss!! :D


----------



## claireybell

Third tri most def has to be my fave!! I havent posted any new threads in there but im sure i will nearer 'the time' eek! I love the 'this is it' threads, i think mine was 'so that was it' lol

Haha Campn you wee stalker you! I have no doubt that your lil princess will be a beauty aswell, you & your hubs are really cute couple & Benjamin is a beaut also ;)

M&S my sister had the standard copper coil no hormones aswell but didnt get on with it after a short while.. She cant have any hormones put in her bod it makes her crazy cuckoo lol! She had her tubes tied/cut on her 4th csection so contraception is no issue now ;) i hope your symptoms pay off this cycle chick :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Bring on the testing Gigs ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh I love the birthing stories! There's a thread around here somewhere that I love! It's a ton of pages all of funny birth stories


----------



## claireybell

ooh i may have to hunt that one out..


----------



## mrs.green2015

If you find it CB share the link! I haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hormonal birth control sends me psycho too - and I'm bat-s**t crazy at the best of times so it's a really bad idea :haha: Copper coil worked great for me, I had it in a full five years from 19 to 24 and loved it. Got one put back in after Ella-bub and it was ok for a year but then it must have moved or something, DH kept complaining he thought he could feel it and my periods started getting more regular but a bit weird, long and lots of spotting, so I had it taken out and we figured wth, we just won't bother using anything to prevent. I think it'll be another coupla babies, probably won't use anything in between again, then we'll reconsider our options after that, whether it's a snip or try coil again or what. I've only had the one section so good to go for another couple of goes! :haha:

Love birth stories! Link, if anyone finds that thread?

Boobs are feeling increasingly weird, different to my usual pain. Surely it's way too early for any kind of symptoms even if I was pregnant?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I guess a yay is in order ;) hopefully ms won't hit you too hard. Honestly I've had terrible nausea in first tri with less then a handful of throwing up, seems like I have thrown up more in second tri so far but much much less nausea. 

Shae, all our farm animals came from local farmers, so we were supporting them. To me it's no different then buying veggie product from the farm down the road. ;) Just another way to support the locals.
As for dogs, I prefer getting mine from a reputable breeder, no need to support a backyard breeder that has no background on the parents and/or has more then 2 litters per year and even that is a lot for me. I waited 2 years for the dog I have now and am involved with the breed club and rescue. (There is very little need in my breed).

As for me, time to clean house, got a friend coming to stay for a couple nights tomorrow so will be missing a bit more.


----------



## shaescott

Greenie! Yay for morning sickness! I'm that crazy person who yearns to have awful morning (and afternoon) sickness because it'll mean I'm pregnant lol, I will be so happy to have it. It'll get annoying of course, but I'll always have the happy thoughts at least in the back of my mind, I think.


----------



## wookie130

Green- Yay for ms! I think those of us who have had miscarriages or losses of some sort during pregnancy welcome the pukies more than the "general" population of pregnant people...it's that little extra bit of reassurance, and no matter how unpleasant, it's welcome anyway. ;) My ms lasted with my daughter until around 16 weeks, and with my son, it was relatively terrible, and lasted until 22 weeks. :/ For me, I did feel more sick if I didn't keep my blood sugar stable...if I even remotely felt hungry, I'd feel instantly nauseous. Oh, and some smells would set me off...my husband always puts peanut butter in his oatmeal in the morning, and during pregnancy, that was about the equivalent of taking a dump right near my face. I could not handle the peanut butter/oatmeal stank...IMMEDIATE combo to trigger my sickness. :sick: I will say that although it sucked, I was also a bleeder/spotter with my son, so the puking provided me with weird psychological relief.

Pacific- I would love to have city chickens for the eggs, and perhaps goats, but that would be the extent of my livestock/farming desires. I am kind of a raw foodie, and I do prefer that most things I consume be humanely raised, non-GMO, no hormones, steroids, grass-fed, etc... I try to limit my intake of animal products in general, and plant-based foods definitely make up about 70-80% of my daily diet. I do love that you're raising your own farm animals...I think that's amazing!


----------



## shaescott

Getting the animals from a local farm is a great idea! And I might also be saving them from the potential slaughterhouse fate :/ it's much more humane of course at a local farm, but I'm personally against all animal slaughter, even for food. Except of course for the very few people who medically need animal protein to survive. I understand that of course, that's not their fault at all.


----------



## campn

Green- is that the thread??

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg yes Campn! But I'm sad I thought it was MUCH more than only 80 pages :( I guess I'll just have to start over. Haha


----------



## campn

The 5th reply (jimmy johns story) made me snort out laughter!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn thank you so much for finding this again! I'm cracking up in bed reading them with DH! Lol omg that jimmy johns one is the best so far


----------



## claireybell

Ok its 05:30am & that link is bloody hilarious! Im sat in bed chuckling away hahaaaa!! & thst jimmy johns one may me LOL! SO is snoring loudly so i dont give a f**^%%^ if i wake him ha ha!!


----------



## pacificlove

I think I have read some of the birth stories a while back. Maybe I should bring them up when hubby is home next weekend. Lol. 

M&s, our sheep where "cull sheep", the 3 adults all either had lost their pregnancy, babies or prolapsed (labored so hard they push out the uterus) so they would have been sent to the slaughter house. We haven't bred the sheep as their purpose to us was shrub control over 3 acres, not reproduction like a farmer would have wanted.

I am pretty sure I have been feeling baby kick.. :) it's like a tiny tap tap motion I feel, don't think it's gas :) :)


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa im literally crying at these stories, they're hilarious, do you literally just copy & paste the link Camps? I may post it over in Thurd Tri & encourage some other mummas to post theirs ;) i hope Labour is kinda entertaining when i start haha! 

My sister with her first baby, her waters went whilst in cinema watching the Star Wars episode 1.. She freaked out as she she left as she was worried that people thought she didnt like the film hahaaa :rofl: & then when she was doing the ol gas & air she said she felt like Darth Vadar breathing LOL!!! Still makes me laugh to this day :haha: she ended up having a csection..

Ooh Pacific thats what it felt like for me, just very lightly.. Eeee exciting!!!! You'll be avidly paying attention now hehe :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Those stories are amazing &#128514;

My funny one - in labour with Joe, they wanted me to lie on the bed on my side to take the pressure off the umbilical cord, they thought that would improve his hb. I really didn't want to do that. 10 minutes later wanted epidural, couldn't have one because there were signs of infection. Pethidine then. Nope, baby's heart rate is too slow. I told them if they weren't gonna give me something I was sending DH to go get a tenner bag :haha: What CAN I have? Gas & air and two paracetamol... yay. 

I resigned myself to the fact that I was probably going to die (first timer, hadn't slept for three days, etc) and was kicking the end of the bed and generally behaving so badly that they thought I was in transition - nope, 5cm, the same as when I'd arrived 6+ hours earlier.

Examination broke the rest of my waters, and baby really didn't like that - c-section time! My response? 'Thank f**k, can I have some drugs now?!' Thankfully I was then busy inhaling gas & air and missed doctor replying with 'no, no, we have no time, we just need to cut!' :haha: but my DH says he nearly punched the guy. He then laughed and said 'Just kidding! Excuse me, I'm just off night shift, don't worry, it's not me doing your surgery, you'll get a fresh one for that' (this was 9am so shift change apparently)

20 minutes later I was ready to kiss the anaesthesist and have HIS babies when my spinal block kicked in...

It's much funnier now looking back on it than it was at the time :haha:

Second go round I was the serene silent earth mother, floating about the pool with classical music playing... :wacko:


----------



## shaescott

Omg M&S that's so funny! If I'd had a Doctor tell me no pain meds just c section I would've probably started screaming and thrown myself at the doctor kicking and punching haha! But of course I've never had a baby so I don't truly know how I'd react. I know that listening to music while in pain can often make it worse for me. Sometimes when I have super bad indigestion and I'm on the toilet and moaning in pain, I try to put on music... It never goes well. I've tried multiple genres, if all ends in me angrily turning it off. I'm not sure why this is, because I adore music. 

As for the funny labor thread itself: that thread is hilarious! I spent a bunch of time just reading the stories. Thank you to whoever found it!


----------



## campn

Claire- Yeah just copy and paste it!! We need to bring the thread back to life since I'm sure many of the current BnB have lotsa stories!! 

M+S- Seriousky not even funny that doctor, grrrr! If someone told me that I'd have seriously gotten a panic attack!!! Not a way to keep mum's heart rate up :D

I have a story but it's not as funny as the jimmy jones, but as soon as I had Ben the nurse said okay now you need to eat so DH got the phone and was going to order for me, he apparently didn't know how much I can order so he ordered this TINY piece of chicken breast and that's it (you get a full meal usually) and I was like oh that's it? I ate it while shaking in a few seconds.

Then he orders for himself, after knowing you can order an entire meal. Cheeseburger, fries, fruit cup, cookie, soda, just everything!! 

So he's sitting there and I'm still shaking and hungry and I look at him with so much hate. He looks at me while holding a fry out "want one?" 

I still can't get over it. He still defends himself too. Like I didn't know! Well once you knew your meal should have been MINE! 
Oh and he slept most of my labor too.

The other day he said if there's no comfy bed and only a chair in the recovery room that he'd head home to sleep and I was like okay you do that and your name won't be on the birth certificate.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the link to that thread! Bookmarked for tonight.

Not keeping up atm.... I'm working until 7:30 pm each night and then starts laundry packing, dishes, lunchboxes, bla bla... super tired right now. I wish I could sleep for a whole day but working on Saturday and family day on Sunday. 

As long as baby is ok. I'm worried about my hypothyroidism but will only have it tested with my first u/s apparently! 

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## Fern81

Lol at your birth stories too campn and claire!! And yay for preggie symptoms Green, hope you are feeling reassured xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Campn omg what an asshole!!! 'Want one?' Yep, and your head on a spike. I was given tea and toast after (inc right after c-section - I couldn't even pick it up ffs) but I'm not sure why, I was allowed to eat whatever I wanted through labour so didn't want toast. Funny fact - the toaster at my hospital is in the midwives' office. They don't serve toast at breakfast or any other time, so if you walk onto the labour ward and smell toast, a baby has just been born!

Shae I would've happily taken a c-section without meds at that point. I would've taken anything at all just as long as they promised to make it stop. :haha: it's weird how it can vary so much. Ella's birth was text-book, Nathaniel's ideal and Joe's a living hell. All so different, all in the same hospital and within three years.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg campn! I'm just getting totally livid reading your story. And to even suggest he'll be sleeping at home in bed while you single handedly deal with a newborn?! Ahhh helllll no.

So I've been thinking of my lack of ovulation pain this month and i'm wondering if i had "weak ovulation" this month. If my side hurts when the follicles mature, it would make sense that an immature follicle wouldn't cause pain. I'm hopeful but not counting on a good outcome this month.


----------



## campn

M+S- Oh just toast and tea!? I wanted to eat an entire cow after this! In my home country there's an old wives say that says "Once baby is out, you put an entire chicken in!" HAHAHA. 

Gigs- I know!! I actually started sobbing after he said that cause I felt completely alone, just the other night I asked my sister if she would watch Benjamin if I went into labor and DH's parents didn't pick him up on time cause they live an hour away and she said no. (who I let live with us for a year and ran all her chores for, took her to the hospital many times to give birth to her daughter) 

The hospital I'm delivering at this time has a pull out bed luckily, so he's got no excuses!

Oh and about the ovulation pains, I honestly only feel strong pains few times if ever, both cycles I got pregnant I didn't get any cramps at all!


----------



## gigglebox

Well here's to hoping it's all normal, buy since i very rarely experience little to no pain, i'd say something abnormal is going on as a result of stress. And i'm afraid if i do get pregnant this month, i know i'll be fearing a m/c since a immature egg isn't of good quality...ugh. No need to worry now. 

M&S, that pain sounds terrible. I had two failed epidurals and that was bad enough (also landed myself a csection after i stalled at 7cm). Also, i would have found no humor in that doctor's joke!


----------



## M&S+Bump

:haha: chicken in :D We're encouraged to eat and drink normally all through labour so most people go in well stocked up on snacks! You can get whatever you want from the hospital cafe and there's lots of food places close by to fetch food from if it's the middle of the night and the cafe and shops are closed. But unless it happens to be meal time, toast and tea is the usual! Even at meal time it can be a bit hit and miss because meals are pre-ordered the day before - and chances are you weren't there then and the person who ordered a meal has probably left. Everything tastes much the same anyway. I know in private hospitals here they have chefs and everything but I'd rather give birth for free and bring my own food :D

Gigs, I don't know anything about ov pain either, I've never had it. 

I think it was the lying down that did it - I was completely upright for Nat all through labour, only went near the bed once to get checked to make sure I was far enough along for the pool (fully dilated :rofl: ) and with Ella, I was on the floor next to the bed either on a ball or kneeling on the floor til I had the pethidine and had to lie down. Then it started hurting but I was too drugged up to move and gave birth about an hour later anyway! Whereas with Joe, they made me lie on my side and not move!


----------



## Breeaa

I was just reading the funny stories on the thread you posted Campn! I was just laughing with tears. I managed to read 10 pages before stopping.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love all these stories! lol 
I hope you get the thread revived! 


Gig- two months ago I had super bad ovulation pain, last month not even a twinge... And hey look I'm pregnant! lol so just try to stay positive.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My children have turned into devil spawn today, I swear. Thank goodness my SIL was here and took them out. I went to bed at 1am (stoopid DH wanted to stay up) up at 8.30am, back to bed for a nap 11am til 1.30pm and then again 3pm til 5pm!! :sleep: It's now 7, and my eyes are already closing. I did take an antihistamine this morning but c'mon! This is ridiculously sleepy. 

Sproggits already launched up to bed, Ella wanted to go and boys had to be carried kicking and screaming but are already sleeping, they were exhausted and that's why they were behaving so badly.

Hope everyone's day is going well!


----------



## M&S+Bump

6dpo... I swear this week is going so slow that time is almost running backwards. After a day like today I don't want any more and want to place the ones I have up for adoption and go back to being single and childless (and preferably 21 with a flat stomach, while we're at it with the impossible wishes)


----------



## pacificlove

The backup mw is a big fan of home birth, she is also the mw for a small town way up the coast that you can only reach by float plane or ferry. She says the women that want to use a mw there are quite the hippies, one lady wanting to give birth in her barn. In the end she transferred to the hospital... 
The next story she told me was a lady in this area wanting a home birth and nothing happened for 3 days so they transferred to the hospital. Within an hour the baby arrived. Her point being, mom's labor stopped because her mind and body just didn't feel 100% safe to give birth.
We laughed about the goat barn idea for me, but the mw kept insisting on just giving birth where I feel comfortable... or labour might stall.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- whete do you want to give birth?


----------



## gigglebox

Lol PL! I read that as "or i might labor in a stall" hahaha


----------



## claireybell

I need to carry on reading those birth stories hehe! Camps for some readon i cant copy & paste the link grrr, you could always do it for a pre Third Tri thread? & then hopefully get some other ladies commenting on great birth stories haha :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs M&S.. Riley gets like that when hes hugely overtired aswell.. Wine helps :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, my mw offered the birthing suit in their mw house (office) and it looked really cosy. Plus if I need to go for a walk, you can see the marina from the house and the hospital is a 5 minute drive away. 
I like the sound of that. 

Been on my feet all morning, just sat down but am now expecting a visitor to show up in the next 15 minutes to stay for two nights.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- that sounds so lovely!!


----------



## gigglebox

PL, that sounds so lovely! So will you be going for a completely natural birth then? Just out of curiosity, what made you decide to do the natural thing? I have a friend who just had her 3rd baby--she's done all three completely natural, and did "team green" for them. I don't know that I possess that kind of willpower. 

M&S, I think we've all felt like that once or twice...I know I do. And honestly, I feel like he's been worse recently. Today wasn't quite as bad, but he's getting defiant and argumentative. We're trying to teach him to negotiate, but he will agree to a negotiation, and then get super upset when he doesn't get his original request (for example, he'll request 20 chips, we'll say 5, he'll say 10, we say ok, give him 10, then he gets mad he doesn't get 20). 

Where is J??? J, what's you're status? Aren't you o'ing soon?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, honestly I don't like hospitals or unnecessary procedures, or drugs. I don't want to be convinced by some doctor that I must take something now. Doctors have a funny way of convincing you that you need medicine when there are alternatives for that moment . ( Yes, my kids will still get vaccinations). If it's an emergency I will agree to intervention but I also know that the mw will push until we have exhausted all natural ways.
Hubby just wants a healthy mom and baby.
The short answer is just a simple dislike for the medical stuff and hospitals.


----------



## shaescott

Campn I would've murdered my SO if he did that to me. I would've told him straight up before he even got his food that his food was now mine and he can go buy some after. Also if he slept through almost the whole labor omg noooo. I understand if I've been laboring for 20 hours and I'm still not fully dilated, or if he wanted to take little 30 minute power naps every once in a while. But sleeping most of the time? Bitch I don't think so. Also, if you want to revive the thread you could just comment on it and it'll bring it back to the top of whatever forum it was in.


----------



## shaescott

Oh, PL, that midwife suite sounds awesome. I'm planning on definitely a midwife and preferably a midwife-run birth center right next to a hospital. That way I'll be close in case of emergency. That's how it was for my mom. I'll have to see what happens though, and what they have where I'm living at the time. 

I'm hoping to be moving to New Hampshire for college, since SO is leaving for NH after summer for college in Nashua. I'm not sure how far from Nashua we will be when I finish college and we get a house. 

My mom did a tarot card reading for me and she said that I should expect a huge change in the next 12-18 months and I'm like that's when I'll be going to college... So yeah and I also got a wedding card (well, four of wands) so I'm excited cuz I wanna get married of course. That card doesn't say when though, it's just in the future.


----------



## Fern81

OMW laughing soooo hard at those labour stories! What worries me is that most of them involving ladies peeing/pooing/farting uncontrollably in front of everyone lol... I've decided LONG ago that no-one, including hubby, will be allowed in the delivery room with me but now I'm certain! :) I don't think we get gas in RSA but I react weirdly to most strong meds especially pain meds/tranquilizers... At my egg retrieval I kept telling them over and over and over to please just give me a few syringes of valium to take home; no-one will know (sooo embarrasing afterwards! I didn't actually want it!). So I know I'm going to be crying or taking nonsense on the day too.

PL - that sounds lovely for someone who wants a natural birth. I definitely want an epidural; you are much stronger than me!

Gigs and wookie - how is the tww so far and when will you test?

M&S - any recent hpt lines?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is everyone?!


----------



## Breeaa

Where is everybody? It's been a slow few days! 

Pl, I'm with you. My first two were with OBs and they pressure you into all kinds of things. You need this, you need that, your labor isn't fast enough so we're upping this. Blah blah blah. I'm so glad I'm done with the ob and with my midwife. My appt in Tuesday was so easy and relaxing. My last on before that was super stressful and uncomfortable. I'm glad you're going with a midwife! I wish more would! Even if it were a hospital birth and midwife. 

Fern, how goes being pregnant? Any symptoms yet? 

Gigs, when are you testing? 

Lately I have had the worst fatigue. I wake up tired, I take naps and am still tired and go to bed exhausted!!!! Thank goodness the school year is almost over so I can potentially sleep in past 730.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm here im just sulking... Very down about the whole TTC thing. FF gave me dotted crosshairs thinking that I may have ovulated on cd 9. I don't think that's correct since I had zero fertile CM. But I just did a cm check and it's starting to get a tiny bit of stretch so hopefully I am heading in the right direction and I will O this weekend sometime. Gotta get some more Bd in between now and then.

It's the last 2 days of school and then it's summer vacation. We are working on our remodel this summer and I have nearly everything sorta set. Just need to find a guy who does Sheetrock repair and then start buying supplies at Home Depot!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- sounds like you're on the right track! Gearing up to O, summer vacation, and home repairs! Yay.


----------



## TexasRider

I hope Im gearing up to O and my body isn't just playing games haha. 

How have you been feeling green?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fine, everything is super boring over here. Occasionally waves of nausea but not bad at all. Just waiting for more symptoms and for my first appointment, next Friday. This is a more boring tww than the regular tww! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Green, will you get a scan?

I forgot who asked but I plan on testing next Thursday, but in all likelihood i will probably take my last frer on wednesday


----------



## claireybell

How many dpo roughly reckon you are Gigs? 2 poss..? 

Ooh yes MrsG is it tomorrow or next Friday 10th your Drs apt? Im very excited for you :) 

Tex you have crosshairs.. Have you def not ov'd yet then? I cant see any notes about CM changes on your chart so i be unknowing.. If not, hope you do very soon & your getting your Jig on hehe! 

It is very quiet on here last couple of days... Hope everyones ok :hugs: 

Maaaan my belly keeps going reeeeeally hard all the time daily now, body is prepping & it hurts with uncomfiness sometimes, just a lil light taster i guess eek :shock:


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- I can't believe how close you are! Can't wait to see your beautiful little princess!

Gig- I second cbs question, how many dpo are you? I also love how you just know you'll test early lol 


My appointment is next Friday the 10th. They'll be doing a scan!! The nurse also told me today to set up prenatal appointments with my regular on/gyn. So I guess this will be last appointment with my RE who I absolutely adore so that's a little sad. But I'm hoping I can overlap and get another scan haha since my ob/gyn does 8 week appointments for a scan. But most likely wishful thinking as I'm sure they'll see my appointment with my RE and jump right to the next appointment.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for a scan! How far along are you now? I know i could look at your chart but...laziness.

Cb, i can't believe how close you are to birth! Are you getting to the uncomfortable stage yet?

I'm not sure on my dpo but i think i'm 3dpo. 

In personal news, a friend of mine found out about my brother and is a bit horrified. He's been lying to everyone about the severity of his offense and i think she felt a bit betrayed, as i know a lot of our friends will also feel when they learn the truth. His indictment happens next week so we'll finally know exactly what his charges are.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm 5 weeks 4 days. So like barley pregnant at all. 

Gig- I can't even imagine everything you're going through. My heart aches for you. I just truly hope one, that everyone who knows what happened holds no judgement for you. I know how cruel people can be. And two, that soon you get some peace in your life. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I'm sorry. As much as I hate to say it, and I pray I'm wrong, but your brother's actions and crime will most likely haunt you in different ways for a great long time in the future. :( It sucks, and I hope the people who love and care about you most will not let actions of one member of your family cast a dark shadow on all of you. I also hope you're wrong about your weak ovulation, but if you're right, it does happen to all of us occasionally. For me, it's kind of a normal thing to have wimpy ovulations, as I don't produce enough progesterone to fire out an egg strongly enough, apparently.

Now I need to go read the labor stories, and see what all the hilarity is about!

Pac- If you can't fart in front of your husband, then who can you fart in front of? Seriously, my DH and I have zero shame in front of one another when it comes to that stuff. Now, I do draw the line on taking a dump in front of him. I will not poop when others are present, unless it's one of my kids, who are always present, so I'm left without a choice. LOL!

Campn- I would have stuck that french fry square up his ass. :rofl:

Fern- Are you having your thyroid treated currently, or are they going to wait to do anything until your scan? 

AFM- I'm 3 dpo today. I don't know when I'll test, really. I'll probably try to wait until I'm around 10 or 11 dpo to begin peeing on sticks. :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

So jealous of you guys getting scans so often over there. I guess we could as well, I have a lovely baby scan place about two minutes away that I went to for private gender scans at 16 weeks. They do scanning from 8 weeks. I'm just too tight to pay £60 a time for it :haha:

CB - 31 weeks! It's flying in.

Tex - at least hopefully there'll be plenty with the remodelling to keep you occupied and busy - remember to get a break too though!

When do schools in the States usually have holidays? How long is the summer break? Here it varies between England and Scotland - it always felt like I went back to school on my birthday when we lived in England (early September) but Scottish schools start back weeks earlier!

Gigs - good luck for testing!

Fern - I might have used up all my tests already and the new ones haven't arrived yet... :blush: Had an indent line on the one frer I felt like wasting (at 7-8dpo) but I had those two months ago, lots of them, and ended up wasting stupid amounts of money only for my period to arrive 16dpo &#128545;

I can't remember back any further, sorry! It's been a long day :sleep:

AFM - 7/8dpo, CD27. So, so tired. I'm up through the night since children totally ruined both my bladder and my sleeping pattern :haha: but even taking that into account, this is unusual levels of sleepiness. The wait is dragging, but I'm working tomorrow and we have a family fun day on Saturday (I have only a few anxiety tabs left and no time to go and see my doctor tomorrow for more so not sure how a park full of screaming children will go down.. but at least DH will be there too)

Did anyone else feel as if their heart was about to jump out of their chest during the tww? My hb keeps going mental and I get all jittery and I'm almost out of pills (going to talk to doc about weaning off everything soon but right now - the box has a big warning label on it not to go cold turkey and stop taking them altogether without doctor's orders) It seems much worse than usual! :(


----------



## claireybell

Eee MrsG excellent stuff! Will you be getting a baby/fruit ticker or a sugary snack one like Pacific hehe!! 

Bring on the frer testing Gigs :thumbup: 3dpo yes yes!! :) Fx'd this is going to be your cycle hun! 

Really uncomfy on some days Gigs, baby is up high under ribs, if i eat anything like Pasta or potatoes its a killer for me all afternoon & evening :(


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs Gigs, i couldnt even imagine what your going through hun.. My head would be everywhere, hopefully after next week everything will start to settle down, there will always be a few shocking remarks come outta the woodwork when word may get about but as long as you all have a strong family support around you, you will get through it :hugs: xx


----------



## claireybell

Sorry you had rubbish night M&S.. Your hb/pulse could feel more worse today if you've slept poop aswell :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

:hugs: Gigs

I actually slept relatively well last night - only up twice and fell asleep instantly inbetween and after. But despite two lots of betablockers it feels like my heart is making a break for freedom. I'm no more nervous, excited or stressed than usual. It's so annoying because it makes me feel tense and jittery even when I know there's no reason for it :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- wait you don't fart in front of DH??? How are you making it throughout pregnancy lol 

M&s and wookie- can't wait to see some tests! 


Between the heat here (97 today 106 tomorrow) and pregnancy exhaustion I'm dying. I think I could nap standing up at this point lol


----------



## Breeaa

Oh greenie, I feel for you!!!! Our temp is supposed to be 106 today. Everybody keeps telling me how they feel bad that I'll be full term in the summer! I just imagine morning sickness in the summer being 100x worse. I hope the baby takes it easy on you!! I'm staying inside this summer. We don't have humidity often so that's a plus. We just get up to 115 (or higher) dry heat during the summer. 

Sorry about that gigs. How awkward it must be for you. :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

You must be in Cali! lol I wouldn't want to be full term. So far not too bad. Mostly just slight nausea. 

Ang cures for heat rash?!


----------



## M&S+Bump

You ladies pass wind in front of your DHs?!? &#128561;&#128561;

We're in our 14th year and do not acknowledge each other's bodily functions :blush:


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh i had written out a good reply, flicked the page too quick on my iphone & lost the lot.. Ffs!!

Hahaa im always chuffing around SO.. Pg has made them worse & the Iron tabs have made them.. well more stinky pahahaaaa :rofl: not very lady like but i dont care ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Summer vacation depends on the state but we are out from june 6- August 18 ish and then that's when I start inservice. 

Claire- I've only had creamy CM none fertile yet. But it seems like it's a little stretchier so maybe I am getting closer?


----------



## claireybell

MrsG fresh Aloe vera gel straight from the plant is really good for heat rash, i also know Beta Carotene is aswell or it can help to prevent it, its from the good safe source of Vit A when pg from Carrots & veges, not sure on how much is safe to take as a supplement though, its great for prolonging suntans aswell :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Sounds like your heading in the Ov'ing direction Tex, stretchy is always a really good sign ;)


----------



## campn

Gigs- I'm so sorry hun. I hope your good friends will be understanding. We can't control our families actions.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. I'm afraid of the ramifications this will have on my family but i know pur closest friends won't judge all of us, they'll probably just pity us. Woohoo. 

Wookie, looks like we'll be official tww buddies to the day :) 
M&s, we're close in dates anyway! I also have an abnormal heart beat and it's such a circle...you get the heart beats going crazy, and it's your f'ing heart so it makes your anxious, which causes abnormal beats...definitely sucks.


----------



## Jezika

Hi loves, just a quick, selfish, venty post before I catch up with the thread later tonight.

I had my first midwife appt today and I asked them to use the doppler. They found the heartbeat straight away, which made me feel so relieved of course. And now this evening I wiped after the washroom and I'm bloody spotting again (pardon the pun)! This is so frustrating. THREE times now I have spotted DIRECTLY after being reassured by a scan or doppler. It's like every time I'm thinking yay everything is fine and I'm not spotting anymore, and then soon afterwards, BAM. I feel like I can never feel 100% confident in this pregnancy. Even though I know rationally that if it was fine the last two times it's probably fine now, it's still hard to see all that red on the TP. And I feel like it was more this time around than before (well, more thin pink fluid for about 6-7 wipes before it turned to nothing, vs. a big mucousy gloop). Grrrr :(


----------



## Breeaa

Jezika said:


> Hi loves, just a quick, selfish, venty post before I catch up with the thread later tonight.
> 
> I had my first midwife appt today and I asked them to use the doppler. They found the heartbeat straight away, which made me feel so relieved of course. And now this evening I wiped after the washroom and I'm bloody spotting again (pardon the pun)! This is so frustrating. THREE times now I have spotted DIRECTLY after being reassured by a scan or doppler. It's like every time I'm thinking yay everything is fine and I'm not spotting anymore, and then soon afterwards, BAM. I feel like I can never feel 100% confident in this pregnancy. Even though I know rationally that if it was fine the last two times it's probably fine now, it's still hard to see all that red on the TP. And I feel like it was more this time around than before (well, more thin pink fluid for about 6-7 wipes before it turned to nothing, vs. a big mucousy gloop). Grrrr :(

Do they seem concerned at all Jez? I know how stressful it must be. I have my fingers crossed that this was the last of it and you won't see anymore for the rest of your pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, did they do an internal exam? I think an irritable cervix sounds likely. Also, did they look at the cervix to see if it seemed off?

Maybe call tomorrow just to be reassured everything looked fine. Spotting is so ridiculously common though, I'm sure you've nothing to worry about. I spotted in the first tri with my son :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

No internal exam, just doppler. I asked specifically for the doppler because of my anxiety over spotting, but they never commented on the spotting. The ultrasound I had two weeks ago and the one at 7 weeks both showed closed cervix, most recently measuring 5.4cm, which according to Google is good and not a sign of incompetent cervix. I do cycle almost every day, so there's a lot of rumbling around in my seat... not sure if that can irritate things. I can't go back tomorrow; they only work on Thursdays. Docs won't do anything either unless it's heavy bleeding or cramping. Only option would be waiting around for hours in ER, but I don't think this warrants that.


----------



## Jezika

Someone on another thread suggested I might have low progesterone, which can cause spotting. Now I'm REALLY worried because I know that can cause miscarriage, and not only was I never tested for it, but I don't see me being able to just demand one when the doctors didn't seem concerned and certainly didn't recommend one. Is it even possible to sustain a pregnancy this long if there's low progesterone?? Don't women usually stop progesterone suppositories etc. at 13 weeks anyway because the placenta takes over?


----------



## Fern81

Jez- I personally don't think it's low progesterone. Your pregnancy is being well-maintained and the spotting happens frequently after ultrasounds or exams so I agree with gigs it sounds like an irritated cervix. If you post on bnb re spotting, some well-meaning lady will ALWAYS comment "low progesterone", just take it with a grain of salt hun. By week 12 the placenta has already taken over the role of producing progesterone. I can imagine that it's stressful though. Hope it stops now once and for all!

Tex- sounds like O is around the corner :)

Breea- sorry to hear you are so fatigued. Must be hard with 2 other kiddies! I don't really have any obvious symptoms. I'm taking strong progesterone supplements so I have no idea if the few I'm feeling (some fatigue mostly) are due to the supplements or due to baby. And of course I can't rely on the absence of my period as an indicator that everything is going well grrrr... again it could well just be the supplements. Wish I could get some ms or something lol.


----------



## claireybell

I think if it was low progesterone related this wouldve shown up on the blood panels surely? Its annoying & can i understand it makes you edgy but you may be one of those ladies who randomly spots throughout pg.. It probably will stop eventually Jez, are you wearing panty liners? Maybe if your looking for it aswell, i stopped wearing liners with Riley & it did eventually stop. No doubt its your cervix being irritated from all the stretching.. Some ladies its really sensitive so its bery possible hun :hugs: 

Did the Dr/Midwife seem concerned? I wonder if you could request bloods but thinking about it that wouldnt really show much.. :-/

As long as its not bright Red & no real pain as such i think everything is groovy in there! ;)


----------



## wookie130

Jez- Don't panic. I had the exact same deal going on when I was pregnant with Oscar, and while I did suffer from low progesterone during both of my pregnancies, no one ever found out why I bled with him, and I did so on and off until I was nearly 14 or 15 weeks. There was times it was just when I wiped, other times I was spotting, and there were even a few times when I would bleed for a few days like a medium period, which scared the hell out of me. I did not have any subchorionic hematomas, but my cervix MAY have been irritated by using the progesterone suppositories. Now, you've made it nearly 14 weeks, without progesterone supplementation, and if you really had a progesterone issue, you may not have made it this far...it tends to be a problem earlier in pregnancy, and a cause for EARLY miscarriage. At this point in your pregnancy, the placenta is probably taking over your progesterone production. I know it's disheartening to see those bleeds, but there are women who do spot/bleed throughout their entire full-term pregnancy, and there is literally no identifiable reason. Your scans are great, the doppler's finding a nice heartbeat, which now puts you at a much, much lower risk of miscarriage. It's probably just going to continue being one of those mystery disturbing things about pregnancy, but all will most likely be well. :hugs:

M&S- I can't understand NOT farting around your spouse. If he's seen you through the birth of 3 children (assuming he was there while you delivered them), he's most likely seen (or at least been in your presence) during some pretty unsexy/unlady-like bodily functions. My DH is going to be 43 this year, and I'm about to turn 38. I'm kind of past the whole fart-and-blush stage (at least around him), and I feel that we're at the point in our marriage where unconditional love and acceptance has taken over. :rofl: Is it classy? Oh hell, no. Is it hilarious sometimes? Yes. 

Breea- Yeah, I was far more tired with baby #2 than I was during my first pregnancy...if I do end up becoming successfully pregnant with a #3, I'm sure it will kick my butt up one side down the other. I am taking better care of myself these days than I was during the time I became pregnant with my kids, but I feel that I have to, in order to maintain my energy...I can't run around after them, after eating some crappy thing that makes me feel sluggish. The problem is, is during my pregnancies, I crave NOTHING healthy. I want the ice cream, the fast food, the chips. :/ So, that kind of sucks.

Fern- Happy 5 weeks! It's normal not to feel anything right now. I never felt pregnant until I was more like 7-9 weeks along, with either of my kiddos. And once I began feeling the ms, the fatigue, the constipation, etc., it was like TOUGH! First tri can be hard! So, enjoy feeling good now, because it really may not last. Or, you could be one of those lucky people who feel great the whole time!


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, if it wasn't for my growing baby bump and absent period, i would have never known i was pregnant. I never got morning sickness (i appreciated every day i didn't have it and knew the next day might be when it would start, but it never did), and it wasn't until later that i got uncomfortable and had to, like, pee all the time and stuff. I did get increased acid reflux but i had it to a degree anyway, so that wouldn't have "tipped me off". Honestly, until the last few weeks, my pregnancy was physically easy. And thank God too, because I was high risk and it was super emotional and anxiety inducing, so i'm glad at least the physical stuff was easy!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I agree with everyone else. If it was low progestrone then I don't think it would have made it this far. By now is when ladies stop taking it. Hugs Hun I'm sure it's so scary. 

Fern- were so close! Only 5 days apart!!


----------



## TexasRider

Jez- I agree with everything everyone else has said. and since everyone else has already said it I have nothing new to say lol.

Afm- I took out my random low temp and FF took my crosshairs away. Thank God. I haven't done a CM check yet but hopefully I am moving in the right direction. The past 2 cycles I have O'd a little later so hopefully I will O around day 16-18ish so I can get in some good Bd this weekend. DH and I both got a stomach bug he had his Monday-Tuesday and I felt bad Wednesday-Thursday ugh so fingers crossed we can start Bd tonight... 

Last day of work! Yea! And then off till August!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wookie, haha. Yeh, he was there for waters breaking and cervical checks and c-section, water delivery (pool of blood, mmmm, yummy) and standard delivery - head end for that bit though :haha: I'm fairly sure I didn't poop during any of them. I think :haha: He's seen me vomit, cough up phlegm, crying so hard snot and tears are streaming down my face and I'm wiping them all down his shirt. He's dealt with period and post-partum blood, leaking milky boobs, the lot. Can I fart in front of him? No. :wacko:

Fern - enjoy no symptoms while it lasts :) they'll more than likely come soon!

Tex - hope you and DH are feeling better. Yippee for holidays!

Jez :hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

Fern, I remember feeling like that before my morning sickness came! Just waiting around for a good sign then it hit me and I was miserable!!!!! Enjoy the lack of symptoms while you can, you'll be getting them soon enough or maybe you'll be lucky like gigs! 

Wookie, I'm with you on cravings. This has probably been my worst by far. Ice cream, chips, sodas. All the unhealthy stuff. I've actually lost a lb or 2 in my last 2 weeks though! I'm sure the bad food choices don't help with the fatigue. I keep saying to myself, it's only 2 more months (and a few weeks) left and it's not forever. Doesn't help with the guilt as I shovel ice cream into my mouth. Btw I'm sure you'll be pregnant soon! :) 

Jez, I don't know much about low progesterone so I'm no help there. You can always request they check next time! I think you are past the point of needing it though, like the other girls said. Some just bleed or spot during pregnancy. I do hope it stops so you can breathe easy. 

Totally lame but I'm super excited to have found a 2 oz diaper rash cream for my diaper bag. I was looking for little single use packets because it just makes sense when you're on the go, not online and not in stores so they must not make them. Found the smaller 2 oz and was ecstatic. It fits much better! I started packing yesterday... Nesting. Finally.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for rash free tushies! 

No judging Bre, I gained 60lbs with Des.


----------



## campn

Jez- Low progesterone usually effects things like implantation and chemical pregnancies and the like. Now you're in the second trimester your placenta already took over so progesterone right now isn't really a problem.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Tonight's IC - my new ones I arrived and I got so excited I've already taken three.. :blush: 8/9dpo.. My earliest bfp was at 11dpo and latest 17dpo (Nathaniel starting out as slow and careful as he has done everything since...) so I know I'm being mental. But I can't seem to stop...:shrug:

Bre - adorable. Mini size everything for the win. Here you quite often get sample size pots of creams with baby magazines and the like, and the Sudocrem ones are adorable - exactly the same shape and labelling as the normal size, but so dinky!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## claireybell

M&S.. Do i have line eye or is there a really light line on there??

I hate that my iphone screen cover has scratches pn it grrr making viewing lines on tests not 100% clear!


----------



## claireybell

Nope im sure there is a line there..


----------



## claireybell

I still need to find myself a decent change bag, im going to look on ebay for a black one with white polka dots to go with the Red buggy i want to get ha ha! I wont have a change bag for hospital, it'll probs be my lil pink mini travel suitcase.. Il be looking to pack that around 35 wks eeek!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

There is a line, yes. Very very faint. I had a similar one a full three days ago so I think they're probably just evaps :sob: It's too early. I'm trying a longer hold anyway, just because I love to torture myself. I'm having weird twingy cramps and lightning crotch and such vivid dreams that I smacked DH in the face the other day, having a nightmare and flailing about - I usually sleep still and silent and will often wake up in the exact position I went to sleep in, with cramp because I haven't moved. I need Symptom Spotters Anynomous.

I love change bags. I have so many. Bags that are actual changebags, big handbags, rucksack for DH - we permanently have three or four packed because he's forever leaving them at people's houses and if someone offers to take a child or two out anywhere, if the bag is already packed it doesn't give them time to change their mind... :haha:


----------



## wookie130

I don't see a line yet, M&S, but I'm on my cheapie laptop, and I wouldn't necessarily label myself as a line expert or anything such as that. Keep testing! If you're seeing something, it's probably there!


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for the reassuring words, ladies. It truly means a lot <3

Later in the evening I bled again after using the toilet, and it just seemed to keep coming and coming when I wiped. It did eventually seem to go away and I didn't have any bleeding overnight when getting up to pee, but I still woke up with so much worry so I paged my new midwife and they got me in for an ultrasound. U/s went fine from what I could see. Baby was wriggling about and the tech even gave me some more pics. She was more reticent about all the measurements than the place I usually go to, but when I asked, she did say that baby was measuring two days ahead according to her calculations, which is good since I was worrying about it having stopped growing or something.

For some reason I still feel anxious though. Probably because the bleeding is still unexplained and because I worry about my fibroids, which at some times during the day literally poke out of my abdomen like in Aliens.


----------



## campn

Jez- Glad the little one is fine! So they've no idea where the blood is coming from!? That's so weird but it happens. I spotted with Benjamin until 11 weeks and no one could tell me why, it just stopped eventually.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- so so glad you got to see your little one wiggling around! I wish you could get more answers though. 


Campn- how are you doing?! How's your sister?


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies, you weren't that active in the last days ;) 

M&s is there a line?

As for farting in front of hubby, no shame. Ha-ha he's seen me at worse. 

As for me, I had a visitor for the last 2 nights who helped me make some fire wood yesterday. Our animals are driving me insane as they keep finding holes in the fence that don't exist! I have no idea where they get out after walking the fence line 4 times a day....
Today is my bday, so it was nice to have company this morning, then went for a quick hike. Once we got home my parents surprised us here. So that was nice. 
Now I get to spend the evening doing chores, relax and just be on my own with naughty animals.
Hubby thought he could come home early tomorrow but another co-worker of his expecting his baby to arrive so hubby got roped into filling in. I'll admit that I am really disappointed that hubby is not home today or at least earlier tomorrow.
Time to do chores


----------



## campn

Green- I'm good hun! We took Ben to Chuck.E cheese today and played and he loved it! He's already asking to go again but oh it's fun I can see why! How are you?? Where is your ticker mama!?? Have you booked a scan yet!?

My sister is good! We've been exchanging bump pictures and we both are exploding, lol!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- happy birthday! Sounds like you had an eventful day!

Campn- so glad your sister is doing well! 
I'm doing fine. Tired and nausea has kicked in. Yesterday and today for a few hours in the afternoon. Such an odd feeling. Because other than that I forget I'm pregnant haha! No ticket until at least after my appointment. My first one is next Friday.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, welcome to first tri, i almost forgot how good it feels to have energy during it. 2 months ago I couldn't have imagined to split, load and stack fire wood (my friend did the chainsawing). Hope it doesn't treat you too hard, but it's great reassurance :)
Thanks for the bday wishes:) busy day for sure.


----------



## gigglebox

So...my right boob hurts. They used to both hurt during my LP but they've been pain free since my miscarriage. Weird. Also, my face is EXPLODING with spots. There is one on my chin so enormous it has its own gravitational pull.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Happy birthday PL! 

Gigs, what dpo are you? Just behind me, right? My boobs were sore right after ov but then stopped and have started again with a different pain. 

9dpo here and test this morning with both fmu and smu, blankety blank.

Everybody is tired and bored and cranky today. We're supposed to be going to a fun day at a park later but I'm so tired I might just make DH go alone. I've hurt my knee and can't bend it so I'm no use today since everything to do with children seems to involve crouching down...


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, I'm 5 dpo too. Does your one boob hurt along the sides? If so, I've read that that signifies that ovulation occurred. I usually get a sore right boob on the outside in my luteal phase. This month, however, I'm not getting the soreness. :?:

PL- Happy Birthday :cake: !!!

AFM- BOR-ING. 5 dpo. In the meantime I've been keeping myself distracted with Netflix documentaries, and I'm doing a lot of juicing with my new Beville, which I'm loving. I'm a clean eater (and I eat quite a few raw foods), and I'm having fun with which fruits and veggies go well together in juice combos...it's been interesting. I have to get cleaning my house right now, as my folks are driving down to visit, and my kitchen looks like all hell broke loose. 

I don't plan on testing until AT LEAST 10/11 dpo. :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wookie, if you like aniseed - fennel, spinach, cucumber and pear or green apples. Mmmmm.


----------



## gigglebox

Ms, i'm right behind you and beside wookie :) 5dpo i THINK...possibly 6dpo. But i'm pretty sure i'm 5.

Wook, the pain is actually towards and around the middle, not the sides. 

This month has been weird, but i'm not at all convinced it's pregnancy related. i think it's all stress induced. I'm fairly certain this month is a wash, but i'll still test like the crazy poasa that i am.


----------



## Fern81

M&s I saw that line on yesterday's test, hope it reappears. 

Gigs & wookie I can't wait for you two to start testing... I wonder if I'll ever get tired of staring at other people's tests lol.

Not much going on here except I'm working my butt off. I can't wait for my first u/s. Until then I'm going to wonder if I'm really pregnant (it still feels like I'm lying to people just to get attention when I tell them we got a + test!!). But thanks for everyone putting my mind more at ease. If I really am still pregnant then I'm very happy to not have m/s! 

Relating to campn's dream about the ex.... I dreamt about ex-hubby all night long. Kept dreaming that he asks me that he wants to get back together (dreams involving him always have this same recurring theme!) And now he is stuck in my head today. Thanks brain!!


----------



## pacificlove

M&s how long until the first ultrasound? Morning sickness didn't really hit me until 6/7 weeks, thankfully it went away right at 12.


----------



## Fern81

Oh by way pacific- happy birthday! I hope you have a lovely day& wonderful year ahead xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy Birthday PL

Sorry end of year madness

Yesterday was my due date


----------



## kittykat7210

Happy belated birthday!! 


Due dates are always hard, both my angels have due dates close together, 23rd February and 13th March, makes me think I'm only fertile 2 months of the year XD :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs :hugs: 

And thanks for the bday wishes :)

As for me 17 weeks... it greeted me with leaking boobs? Say what!? Then left boob leaked again while I milked the goat..just drops but really?


----------



## campn

Happy birthday Pacific!!

Dobby- I'm so sorry hun. How are you handling it? Maybe have a drink and have a drink for me too? Love you and thinking of you and your angels <3


----------



## Breeaa

Happy birthday PL! 

As for leaky boobs, totally normal. With my first I started leaking a round 16 weeks. 

So sorry Dobs! I know that must've been really hard on you. :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

:) thanks, bday was actually yesterday. ;)

Brea, thanks for the leaky boob reassurance. I just keep thinking dang that's early.. but totally had a laugh about it when it happened during milking the goat.


----------



## Breeaa

Ugh I'm having a bad day today. Basically we've been making one car work since our last car died a little while ago. I'm starting to get more frustrated now. We've agreed to make it work as long as possible to avoid two car payments but this is getting harder and harder. I don't want to wait anymore, I want my car back. DH works on a military base so I can't drive him on, otherwise I'd just take him to and from work daily. Arhghhhhh

Sorry, just venting. I really miss my car and freedom during the day. I'm trying to make it until February when we get our tax return. That's the longest we will wait, I may have to convince him we can't wait that long because baby will be here soon. Maybe we can swing for August if all goes well and his bonus is big enough. Fx


----------



## JLM73

I'm reading to try and catch up...I have been sick as a :dog::sick: the last few days- migraine and stomach issues....I may be out this month as I haven't been charting, am dehydrated as F- can't even keep water down
OPKs pert near + ystrdy abd again today-hoping illness delays O as donor can't meet until tomoro night....If I can manage- soooo sick ugh...


----------



## campn

Bree- I'm right there with you hun, we've been down to one car for like 7 months already and it's pretty depressing when I depend on him basically. We'll be done with our car payments in November and we said if we could then we'll buy a used SUV or something. I really want a pilot. 

J- So sorry you've been feeling sick!! I hope you can still get your donation!


----------



## Fern81

So sorry dobs. I can't even begin to imagine your pain. Just sending you lots of love. 

J- that sounds terrible, poor girl! Hope you heal up soon. Rest and take care.

Breeaa- urgh how frustrating! It sucks that everything is so expensive. I've wished many, many times that we could just turn back time and go live in the fifties. Hope you get a second car before baby is born.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh man brea, maybe you can convince your hubby to pick up something cheap and used for a little while?

J, being sick at the start of summer sucks... did you go to the market today?


----------



## gigglebox

dobs, :hugs:

Pl, happiest of birthdays to you! The double milking made me giggle


----------



## campn

Gigs- How many DPO are you now?? Any symptoms?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm so sorry Hun. You're in my thoughts!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, I love your second ticker! I had to look closer at first glance I thought it was an advertisement :haha: and I have a cravings ticket too. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm handling it better. Ish. Just fixating on things like the new job or little projects. 
I forgot whose car is being dumb but hugs I understand that sucks.

K falling asleep. Nap time


----------



## DobbyForever

Just was hard saying goodbye to my class. I love them like they are my children so to lose them and lose my baby sucked major nuts


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Just was hard saying goodbye to my class. I love them like they are my children so to lose them and lose my baby sucked major nuts

I can only imagine Dobs, both happening at the same time is hard too, like where's the distraction when you need it. Hopefully you can look forward to vacation time though. Have anything fun planned out? Trip to Disneyland perhaps!?


----------



## gigglebox

campn said:


> Gigs- How many DPO are you now?? Any symptoms?

5dpo, sore right boob, and pizza face. Not sure these count...probably just hormones.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, that's so draining. Sorry for all your losses :( what's your new job?!


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, I'm sorry about your kids! I would be upset too. :hugs: Im sure it's easy to get attached to them. 

Gigs! 5 dpo woohoo! Can't wait for you to start testing! 

Mrs green, you need a ticker because I can't keep track of how far you are. Lol 

Campn, glad I'm not suffering alone! I think it may be hormones today. I've been in a mood alllllll day. Im finally starting to relax though.


----------



## JLM73

I am so way behind...Not even gonna lie- puked my guts out allllll day even just a sip of water....:sick: Finally managed some soup down, I have literally puked more today than all you preggos put together!Real talk

I have been total sh*t with charting, even forgot soy was to be stopped:dohh:
Not sure it stayed down anyhow, but I am cramping like a B, and really hoping I haven't missed my window, as donor can ONLY meet at like 10 pm tomorrow...over 24 hrs from now.:roll:

To top it off I wasted over 2 hrs on a crochet flower that looks NOTHING like the complicated arse pattern- pulling it apart now- no way I can fix it- way too complex a pattern to fudge- and I'm too craptastic feeling to be bothered...

Oh yea, and both my opk ystrdy AND today were a smidge from + so hoping that puts O LATE tomorrow night at soonest....


----------



## campn

Bree- Oh the hormones!! Yesterday I went on a walk with DH and DS and my clothes barely fit me and it was hot and muggy and bugs everywhere I was so angry over everything. I felt really like a total bit** for feeling so miserable. Today I'm so achy and swollen and dealing with Braxton hicks :cry: 

It's okay to not feel great and cheerful all the time. For me it's mostly grouchy and beast like :p 

J- Nooooo throwing up sucks! Did you pee your pants!? Say yes!! Kidding aside I'm so sorry J. Being sick when you're ttcing sucks. Hopefully your sickness pushes O for when you and your donor are ready!


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry you're so sick J! I hope you feel better soon. 

Lol campn, good to know its ok to be a grouch. My kids don't appreciate it though. They were being little jerks this morning so that didn't help. Sorry about BH! I get them after I've been up too long too. Bleh, they suck.


----------



## wookie130

J- I'm sorry you're :sick: !!! I hope whatever it is passes soon for you!

Breea and Campn- I'm the biggest weinous when I'm pregnant, I won't lie to you. I will never win any awards for "best pregnant person." LOL!

Gigs- I hope your mysterious boob pain is a good sign!

Green- Yay for nausea and fatigue! That keeps it "real", you know?

Dobby - :hugs: I've been there. And the last day with our students is always bittersweet...to have that happen on your due date truly blows, however. :( My due date from my first loss was Valentine's Day. I also got my second bfp around that time the following year, and that also resulted in a miscarriage. That day signified for me loss of hope, and a feeling of "why do I not have a baby on this day when I SHOULD have a baby on/or around this day." :hugs: I have a lot of hope for you, that one day, good things will happen. I may be wrong, and I may be right about it, but I've never been one to ignore my gut.


----------



## campn

Awww Wook that's so sweet to say to Dobby. I'm 100% behind this. I've never doubted that Dobs, I see like 5 kids in your future! Anyone who cares this much about children more than deserves to have them! Many of them! Timing is everything so wait and you'll see!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww campn, poor thing. I can't imagine trying to deal with summer heat whilst preggers. Des was a spring baby so i never had the pleasure. I hope somehow you can beat the heat....maybe get one of those little mister fans? (That's mister, like, a misty spray, not like i'm formally addressing the fan.)

J, ewwww. I hope the puking stops, or it's at least the type that makes you feel relief after it happens. I also hope O is delayed, just a little, and you're healthy enough to even hook up! Am i reading your post right, that you haven't gotten your true positive yet? There's still hope! And time! I'm excited for you this cycle. I know you fear your eggs are crap, but i think it's a fantastic sign you had positive tests last cycle. Your stuff is clearly compatible, now you just need a good egg! 

I'm falling asleep as i type so excuse anything that sounds weird.
Wookie, i a,so hope my mysterious one sided boob pain is a good thing! I also hope this crazy acne isn't all for not. Ugh. I haven't broken out this bad in awhile....ewww. What about you? Any symptoms?


----------



## JLM73

:cloud9: Awww Thx Ladies...I have been working on the largest crochet flower EVER. and everyhour I am thinking how to get good $...DEF lots of Swarovski going on this be-otch....

And I checked my cervix earlier and it's high, and open, watery cm:roll: but my right ovary is SCREAMING at me :cry:
been a few hours now, so hoping it's just gearing up to crank out a nice juicy egg-but not till like 24 hrs:rofl:

*Gigs* I'm sure had I taken the opk a bit later today it's likely +, but I only have `1 left so I wanna use it tomoro...Friday and saturday literally I had to look multi times to see if it was- as the lines are REALLY close- bought at 2 diff dollar trees tho, and the first one has MUCH stronger in than the 2nd- I hate that

Someone or something passed the front walk, as my 120 lb "guard dog" Is bellowing deep woofs...Glad everyone can hear him tho, as we have a solid glass door up front with tint, and his punk ass woofs while half hiding :growlmad:


----------



## claireybell

Eurghhh just lost my page of typing ffs!! 

J hope your on the mend soon lovely, being sicky ill sucks, my bod takes ages to recover with stuff like that! Lotsa rest & fluids which you already know.. Hope you feel better for catching donor juice too, we've missed you here.. :hugs: 

Big hugs Dobby :hugs: i feel for you hun xx

Pacific happy belated Birthday woo woo!! :D & congrats on the Onion & Fries yesterdsy hehe! 

Camps glad you like Chucky E Cheese hahaa!! Now tell the truth.. Your itchin to go back right Lol! ;) Sorry the heat is making pg harder for you, i agree with Gigs, maybe a non formal :haha: Mister Fan :thumbup: 

Its supposed to be a warm one today.. 23/24degrees which is really hot for uk.. Well, Southampton! My shorts will be going on & il be sitting in garden, after my cleaning chores this morning ha ha! 

Glad your other scan went well Jez, sorry you cant get no answers as to where the spotting is comming from. I think it will eventually stop but its scary i know xx

Afm, not alot to tell really, still no more baby shopping purchases done lol! Had my sister Hen/Bachelorette do yesterday, lets say for what it was & considering i drank 1 non alcoholic coctail, £18 was a f**king piss take so was not best pleased!! She had a nice time though which is all that counts, & everyone stayed out drinking & eating whilst i drove home around 10pm.. Still, perks of pregnancy - No Hangover :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

J :wave: early bird for you.. Its 08:45 uk .. You myst be zzzzZ girly!


----------



## Fern81

J- glad you're feeling a tiny bit better, hope the flower turns out kick *ss and that your ttc timing is perfect.

Hugs dobby! Hope the new job & new beginning does some good for you mentally & emotionally. Xx

Pacific- lol an advertisement :) it's a ticker from babysizer too, just the geeky version instead of the cravings one. I love Wonka Nerds! And fried chips hehe.

Gigs - urgh sorry about the acne! I get random bouts of acne and horrible perioral dermatitis and NOTHING used to help... it was so bad at a stage in 2014 I didn't even want to show my face in public. So I started trying 10000 different meds and remedies, turns out (weirdly) the ONE thing that helps is scrubbing my skin with baking soda. I just apply some eucerin cream (cetomacrogol fragrance& color free), sometimes mixed with tea tree oil, and rub the baking soda on top. This after none of the expensive stuff worked. And... formal "mr fan" made me lol! Please tell me you are going to test soon :).


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jez- sorry to hear about your spotti , it seems just as you get comfortable it pops up again! My auntie had spotting all the way threw I think some people just do, I do hope it goes away for you x 

CB- eek ur getting so close! I'm so excited for you x 

Camps- I'm sure it doubly as hot where you are but I like being pregnant in summer, get to show off our bumpies  and I love winter babies, hibernate with a newborn threw winter, then their learning to sit up and can go on swings etc in the summer and have little picnics, DD1 was Dec 8th, DD2 Oct 3rd and bump is due oct 17th although these weren't intentional dates I'd been ttc almost a year for all of them x


----------



## Fern81

Ummm... so after playtime yesterday I had my first 2 pregnancy Os hehe but since then I've had vaginal cramping on and off?? Way down low. What is that all about??


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Fern- can't wait for your scan literally so happy for you I could burst! Must be so lovely to be able to tell people about your bfp! eeek how are you feeling? 

JLM- oh no! I'm so sorry your so sick! The only time that's allowed is when there's a bambino on board! do u think you'll be meeting donor? good luck chick x 

Re: changing bags, I ordered mine the other day, I'm sure it's totally not to your tastes! It's so me, pink and girly lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Fern81 said:


> Ummm... so after playtime yesterday I had my first 2 pregnancy Os hehe but since then I've had vaginal cramping on and off?? Way down low. What is that all about??


Early on I had so many crampy / back ache feelings I think it's all part of early pregnancy! 1st tri is full of odd twinges and funny pulling lol x also what's pregnancys Os? X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry to write my reply over so many comments, I kept loosing what I wrote so wouldn't risk writing it all again to loose it lol!

Dobs- oh I'm so sorry, what a horrid few days :-( sending lots of love to you x

And gigs- your brothers actions are nothing to do with you or your family, and small minded people who can 'tar' your family with his brush are not worth your time or thoughts, your obviously a lovely caring lady and very brave to have shared your story, we have something going on (not as bad!) with my sister, she's 20 has extremely bad metal health and some sort of Aspergers? well she's prostituting herself, uses FB with all our family and friends on posting photos of her dressed up in nurses outfits etc, she send sex videos to her brothers 14 year olds friends, she's constantly in and out of hospital for 'swallowing' bleach but then takes selfies of her in the wheelchair in hospital laughing, it's all for attention and shock tactics, she's in a mental hospital at the mo but has freedom, so they've put in for a section 3 of the mental health act, we always have neighbours/friends asking us what's going on with her etc, her last FB status was how she just had a 3some, but she doesn't 'socially' get it when boys are asking for rude vids etc and just laughing at her, she has cuts up her neck and arms it's horrible, and I know my mums at breaking point she's been signed off work sick, I just say to her anyone gossiping or judging our family isn't worth the time of day x 

AFM-
We had our 20w scan Wednesday  baby was happy and healthy 2 kidneys, 2 hands etc lol, and she was rocking a hamburger! Woo we still have our girl (Ella Louise)
I'm a bit bummed because I have an anterior placenta, 21 weeks tomorrow and still haven't felt movements! .. I brought a pint unit and my stepdad helped me sand it and paint it white and add crystal knobs etc, finished it yesterday so looking forward to putting babies bits in it z
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Fern81

Awww I love your girly room and accessories keeps!! Happy to hear little Ella is still doing great :) &#9825;.
Pregancy O is pregnancy orgasm :blush: the ladies were sharing stories the other day!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Fern! - omfg, now theres a topic I like! :rofl: yes!!! They're amazing! So intense! I get the horn badly when pregnant, everything just feels more pleasurable! Congrats on ur first pregnancy O! lol hope it was one to remember lol xx


----------



## JLM73

OMFG:brat::hissy:
Insomnia sux so bad! Nearly 5 am, took 50 mg Trazadone WITH 25mg Benadryl, then ANOTHER 25mg Benadryl and I can NOT fall asleep!
WTF my temp isn't going to be worth sh*t
:hi: *CB* and *Fern*


----------



## wookie130

I'm up too. I can't sleep for crap.

So, Gigs, in short, that is my one and only "symptom." I am a horrific insomniac during pregnancy (at night), and then during the day, I'm worthless and exhausted. Otherwise, no sore boobies, no other weirdness to report, really.

Fern- Yeah, it's very normal to have some crampiness/tightness discomfort-type stuff after O'ing during pregnancy. I wouldn't worry about it!

Keeps- The nursery is looking lovely!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*<3<3<3

*Keeper* Glad Ella is not rockin a hotdog:haha: and <3 the paining and knobs!

*Wooks* Sorry you can't sleep either :(
And mom wonders why I am sometimes crashed out sleeping during the day! I keep telling her YOU stay up 30+ hrs several days in a row THEN talk to me:growlmad:
I threatened to knock on her door once an hour one time :haha:
Oh and as far as I know donor meet up is still 10pm tonight:thumbup:
May be just a 1 shot deal- no back up from manfriend as he's being immature trying to do a stupid breeding for $$ only- the guy with the female has bred her non stop :growlmad: Once he mentioned docking tails themselve ARRGGHH I told him he was being greedy and stupid and hung up on him- that was days ago- he'll call eventually- then I can ream his ass again...jackass...


----------



## campn

Claire- I can't believe 24 C is considered hot there! That's like our January temps on a cold day! :p luckily our neighborhood has a pool and I'll be using a kiddie pool and if not, I'll be staying inside. I've been blasting the air conditioning during the day which is so not like me! I usually get cold easily. 

Keep- Love the dresser and how you made it so gorgeous! I'm not surprised your changing/diaper bag is pink! You are a real life Barbie doll! Mine is black and white that I just throw on the floor anywhere :p I know girls here that spend so much money on them and I'm like "You do know we keep diapers and dirty bibs/outfits here right!??" I'm not even gonna buy a new diaper bag this time. Old one will do! 

So FIL and DH will continue painting today and add the stripes which is the last step woohoo!! 

I let DH share our registry list on his Facebook for his family as I feel like I can't share it on mine, I'm too scared of their judgement and what they'll say if I did. My list doesn't have anything expensive but just like socks, blankets, baby shampoo but still I don't want them saying I'm trashy for registering?


----------



## claireybell

Waah Camps thats crazy lol! Id love that to be a Winter temp in the uk haha! Ive caught a wee bit of colour again on my arms & face, looks great with my newly re blonded highlights heheee :) It has reached 25-30c sometimes in the Summer which are scorching for us here, we dont get really good summers tbh.. Understatement, we probs get a couple of wks hot weather & thats it uhh so i like to make the most of it haha! 

Thanks Keeps.. Im terrified / excited hahaaa!! So glad your scan went well & Hamburgers cooking just fine :haha: Your dresser pic is really lovely, we still have loads to get .. 

Ah J that sucks! I hope those Meds suddenly kicked in & you got some shut eye, bless you..


----------



## claireybell

Fern81 said:


> Ummm... so after playtime yesterday I had my first 2 pregnancy Os hehe but since then I've had vaginal cramping on and off?? Way down low. What is that all about??

Oi oi heres that pg 'O' conversation again hehee :haha: 

Thats completely normal, even now after the amazing big 'O's' i get cramping on/off, its just the uterus contracting overtime, nothing to worry about hun :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Camps show us a piccy when the Stripes are done, i bet it looks excellent!


----------



## campn

Claire- I wanna see your new hairs plz plz!! I wish I had the right look and color to go blonde. Always so jelly of blonde girls! So do blondes have more fun?? I did have ombré hair and that looked so nice!


----------



## claireybell

Oh if luuurve darker hair but it makes me look too pastey, if i was slightly tanned all yr id try it again, dark hair really gives off a lovely shine :) ooog Ombre hair looks great!! I'l see if i can get a good piccy ha ha


----------



## campn

Here's a piccy! We were still living in Chicago and DS was a chunky 7 months old!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## claireybell

Ah camps what all lovely photo! Is that your sister there aswell? Very beautiful you both are :hugs: 

Im trying to upload but my signal us a pooper, apologies if it posts like zillion times ha ha 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscehqrgc7.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Fish lip pose hahaaa


----------



## Fern81

Love the two piccies! Hot mamas!! My hair is very very long almost up to my bum and I just want to cut it a lot shorter. 

Here's winter atm with many days a low of 8 deg C, reaching a high of 20C... cue me walking around with sweatpants /tights beneath my jeans, 2pairs of socks, 3-4 longsleeved tops/jerseys underneath a jacket, scarf, wooly hat lol I would never survive in eg. Moscow. I miss summer!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

:rofl: at tights under jeans in 8+'c - 15 to 20'c here is considered paddling pool weather for the kids, and anything above 20 is a heatwave. In Finland, the last time we visited it was a few years ago in January, and DH thought he was prepared for the cold :haha: it bottomed out at -32'c and we had to keep stopping in the car to let the engine heat up because the windows were freezing on the inside with the heat on full blast. Crappy rental car!

Nice hair ladies!! You both are so glam :)

My hair needs dyed, it's a middling brown with pink stained bleached ends, but I'm so lazy. It needs shaved as well, my sides are going tufty. I'll get DH to shave it to the skin so it lasts a bit longer :)

AFM - I caved and bought some more FRERs... I have no self control. But I don't mind so much today... 10dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## claireybell

Fern i first read that as 'my hairs up my bum' hahaaa!!! I bet you have gorgeous locks :)

OMG OMG M&S!!! BFP if there ever was one!!! :thumbup: Big congratuals missus! The feeling like shite this tww was pg symptoms :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Hurry up & get online girls.. Look who else is preggers woooo!! ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg m+s!! Yay congrats!!

Wow you ladies are hot!!


Ok back to bed I go full swing morning sickness has arrived. Any tips on getting rid of it?


----------



## JLM73

:happydance: CONGRATS M&S!!
OMG I saw that line from afar and was surprised the frer is so much better than the IC!:shock:
I don't trust FRER here:growlmad: I think they send us the rejects :rofl:

OMG hella tired NO sleep like 30++ hours and still need to hook up with donor later
:( Tho I think I missed my O! The opk def would have been positive by last night and I cramped allllll night Right ovary- today generally crampy and my cervix feels less open:cry:
All I can do is try :shrug:
I may skip soy next cycle as this irregular O thing so early is suck ass:growlmad:

Mom got reamed out all the way to get DS as she INSISTS on going in the car with me lately and irking the sh*t outta me. 
I already had no sleep- temp high and no idea if that - but I suspect I O'd:(
And I told her she is just miserable like a Black cloud of negativity everyday- and sorry but I'm not riding around with that. I wanted to crank my tunes and relax, but she claims even the slightest volume is too loud :roll:

So no relaxing in the car- I chewed her out- gave the silent treatment alll the way back- music up a bit- then forgot ALL the art stuff I needed to trade for other stuff at home :dohh:
I promptly drove allll the way back from town, made her go all the way back to town- as SHE is the reason I was so flustered and forgot my bag- then made her stop at 3 more stores :rofl: She HATES this. From now on I am dragging her to every place she hates when she pulls this crap....grrr


----------



## Fern81

Yay congrats m&s! Woohoo for another bump buddy, I'm so stoked for you!!!

So who is next!? :)

Lol Claire, hair up my bum, you made my day XD

Sorry that you're feeling so crappy green!! I've heard about ginger tea, ginger biscuits, peppermints, eating a small meal every hour or so, but sorry I can't advise you based on any personal experience. Hope it stops soon. X

I just have to share this; I'm still chuckling & have been crying with laughter all day. So I went and downloaded FIVE pregnancy apps and keep sending my husband pictures of what baby looks like on 5weeks, etc. Turns out he couldn't view the pictures and articles that I kept sending from the apps unless he had the app downloaded for himself too. After much convincing he finally downloaded the Glow pregnancy app and tried to register as my partner, EPIC FAIL! 
Firstly, for some reason he got registered as still "trying to conceive" so not only can he not view the pregnancy pics and follow our embie's development, but the app keeps asking him to log his sperm health data e.g how much he is exercising, intercourse data, even if he has masturbated (which he dilligently logged lmao WHAT did he think does it have to do with my pregnancy progress!!??) That already got me laughing hysterically. 
Next thing he walks into the kitchen, very upset and says "I can't do this anymore!!". Turns out after struggling to view the pics I kept sending, he went onto the community forum to try and search for them, only to be greeted with a post from a woman announcing: "I am so annoyed that I was born with fat vagina lips"......!!!!!!!!!!

Needless to say he has deleted the app after trying SO HARD to be the supportive, modern enlightened husband!! 

I literally bent double laughing and had tears streaming down my face. Have been laughing about it all day. Boy was he upset...!


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Omg m+s!! Yay congrats!!
> 
> Wow you ladies are hot!!
> 
> 
> Ok back to bed I go full swing morning sickness has arrived. Any tips on getting rid of it?

Small nibbly food keeps it at bay hun, i know its a struggle when you feel yukky but it kind of works, if you can tolerate anything ginger flavoured or ginger tea..


----------



## wookie130

M&S!!!! :happydance: Yay!!!!!!!! Terrific news! Congrats!

You ARE a bunch of hot mommas. :)

Green- Different things work for different women to deal with morning sickness, but for me, I always had more nausea when I was actually hungry, if that makes any sense. So, when I'd start feeling nasty, I'd eat a small (who the hell am I kidding??? I'd eat a LARGE) something or another, and immediately feel a bit better. Lots of ladies will tell you to drink ginger ale, Preggie pops (which are suckers for pregnancy-nausea and morning sickness), eat ginger snap cookies, snack on a few saltines, suck on Altoid mints, etc. Nothing really helped me a lot. Certain smells used to tip me off (such as my husband putting peanut butter in his oatmeal...GROSS), and it would immediately send me to the toilet, so I'd avoid what I knew might set me off. Sometimes brushing my tongue during teethbrushing would really make me ill, and I basically had to say a prayer every time it was oral hygiene time. LOL! So, if you can figure out what makes it worse, and modify it somehow, or avoid the trigger altogether, that may help too.


----------



## claireybell

Pahahahaaaaa Fern thats just cracked me up :haha: men are hilarious arent they??! Bless him.. SO was asking why i was laughing my ass of the other night at, i was reading those funny birth stories link that Campn shared, SO seemed abit mortified at some of the stuff lol


----------



## JLM73

OMFG:dohh:
The donor just text me he is heading home ....NINE hours earlier than expected...Good fortune ...yes....But worse timing - :blush: you have no idea what a hot mess my hairy legs and vajay are:dohh:
Gonna meet him in 5 hours instead ...WTF...FML

Not to mention now it looks like cd 9 was my darkest opk...Double FML
Luckily right ov just started cramping again :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Arhhh J your Mum is always a butt pain!! Sorry you didnt get your chillax drive tune alone time :hugs: 

But dont you usually ovulate around cd13? Unless your having a couple of really fertile ewcm days? When are you seeing donor dude?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Peanut butter on oatmeal? :sick: I love PB every damn thing but that's taking it too far.

I wore travel sickness acupressure bands and that seemed to help a little. Ritz mini-crackers in my handbag always, if my stomach started to feel hollow I had to eat straight away. And always ate something small before I got out of bed. I also had to stop drinking tea altogether early on and still to this day can't tolerate it on an empty stomach.

Other than that for me it was just figuring out what made me feel worse and avoiding it at all costs.

I heard ginger tea or ginger ale as well. Keeping hydrated and never hungry or full, and lots of rest!


----------



## claireybell

Nice opks there J :thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

:rofl: Fern! Bless him, he tried!

Five hours, J, your legs must be an even worse state than mine! :winkwink: The last time I got tattooed, she brought the razor out and tentatively asked 'umm, is it ok if I shave the area?' :haha: I was like, go ahead! I'm just REALLY lazy! I meant to get waxed and never got round to it. She said oh good, it's just some ladies don't shave and don't want me to do it either and it makes it difficult to tattoo... (a tattoo artist will routinely shave whatever bit they're going to work on, regardless of how hair free it already is)


----------



## JLM73

My hair is black and grows back fast so um yea- went wild 60's style for a couple weeks.
Even tho it's hot as hell here-I wear jeans 99% of the time. I have a few long dresses for nights out etc, but I have ugly vericose veins on jussst my left leg- deep purple all around the ankle- now the calf:(. I never could afford the laser treatments but they are on the bucket list cuz even docs freaked when preggo since they are TWICE as bad:shrug:
Worst I do is cargo pants- I hate them !
Besides once sweaty and in stores etc here the AC is usually like 60, so then i freeze :rofl: I literally keep a airline blanket in the car for theaters or UFC fight wing nights.
Also no matter WHAT I use I get horrible razor burn...uhh also on the laser list!


----------



## JLM73

oh* CB* I am meeting donor at 6 my time- 11 yours I think
Just started pouring RAWR great :sex: weather. I usually O cd13 with +opk cd12/13
I am Oing much sooner due to the Soy Isoflavones!

*M&S* omg sooo exhausted - my mother keeps letting our 120lb mastiff hide in her room on WHITE carpet which is a HUGE NO NO. Literally have to get a pinch collar and DRAG him with alll my weight:growlmad: NOT the energy waste i needed

Oh let me explain 5 hrs- Donor was working on semis since early AM, so I figure 5 hrs lets him get a nap, rest up, food etc
But on MY end :blush: I am still dehydrated from puking! Water allll day and peed like 2 ounces super concentrated:dohh: 
I had to detangle my hair and wash it after 2 days in bed, then scrub my hooves:haha: been a bit since a pedi- then trim the kitty:haha:

OMG being up 33+ hrs now I literally was exhausted just bending to shave!
When I got out of the shower MY EYES:shock:
If a cop stopped me with them this blaring red he would Demand I take him to whatever growhouse I got the Nuclear strength Weed from :rofl:
I have NEVER had eyes so red...gotta get the allergy drops out :blush:


----------



## campn

Crazy busy day with adding the stripes but had to congratulate you M+S really quick!! Definite BFP! So happy for you!! 

Clairey- You're such a hot mama!!! What a spice girl!! ;)


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa Baby Spice :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Headed to donor shortly, wish me loads of pickle juice IN the hot pocket:thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

M&s! Omg congratulations!!! Ohhhh I am so jealous!

Cb and campn, y'all are proper milfs :thumbup:

J, good luck with the juice!


----------



## mrs.green2015

OMG oatmeal and peanut butter sounds so good!! I've never heard of it. 

Campn- I can't wait to see it all finished!


----------



## campn

Here's the progress! It still needs to dry but I'm pretty happy! So now I'm thinking of adding her name above the crib but wondering if I should just do a big J, or her whole name? Also in what color? I'd love gold but not sure.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wookie130

Green- I've never actually eaten it. During pregnancy, there is no quicker way to have me bending over the toilet then when I get a whiff of that stuff...and despite how it made me feel, I think DH actually found it humorous that it made me sick.  Men. They DO NOT get it sometimes.

J- Do you think the eggs you're popping so early due to the soy are good enough for fertilization? I've found the soy delays my ovulation by a day or two, and that's it...I tried taking it earlier (2-6) in hopes it would move my date up a bit, but I still O around day 16, which isn't a terribly big deal for a 30 day cycle. In any case, shave that 70's bush, and get to :sex: !!! :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

You guys aren't going to belive this...
DHs truck was just stolen again! He just got it back about 3 weeks ago. Middle of the day, nice busy area we went into a resturant for lunch came out 45 minutes late and it's gone.


----------



## wookie130

Campn- That looks great! I think doing her name in lime green, turquoise, or sunny light yellow would be a pretty contrast. Gold works too!


----------



## campn

Green- Seriously!?? Who even does that! Such jerks! I'm so so sorry hun. Who picked you up!?!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg! Stolen again?! Did you call the cops? What did they say? What happened the first time it was stolen?

Campn, i love it! I think gold would be lovely, and i would definitely do her whole name.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- they stole the rims & tires last time along with broke a few things. Some things weren't even fixed yet! It's just insane. Cops were called instantly, I'm sure our insurance will do an investigation because it's so sketchy. I get it but I don't want to deal with it either!

Campn- oh my gosh it's sooo cute! I absolutely love her room. 


So fun pregnancy update: my boobs are completely different sizes. My left is barely fitting in my bra. Noticeably different sizes... Lol


----------



## campn

Green- I'm so sorry. You see these things happen on tv you don't think it really happens in real life, I've been such a skeptic though so anytime I get a package I go and bring it in immediately cause I keep thinking someone might steal it. 

That's why we have insurance right!? I hope it gets sorted out for you so fast as a car is a big deal. Crazy about the boobs! I bet you be one of those who leak breast milk during pregnancy!


----------



## JLM73

*Green*:shock: OMFG!! He needs the lojack tracking thingy...sounding personal now. Whoever did it last may have made a key if he didn't rekey it:(
So sorry! Were there cameras where you ate??

*Campn* Awqesome- but as I just got F*D for HOURS!! And he made an Multi-Org challenge of it I was like OMG dude- you are gonna break it!:rofl:
I first thought Vic Secret Bag!:blush: 
If you aren't sure about painting her name they have REALLY cute paintable letters at Michaels:shrug: So you can move them later or take them down etc

*Wook*100% soy is making O early by 2-3 days! I am predictable as crap -26 day cycles, O cd13 foreverrr:dohh:
I just hope we caught an egg, as ...well DONOR DRAMA BELOW :rofl:

OK so last time I had some :wine: and :blush: don't even recall what I said in the latter meet up, but apparently I told him 
:roll: I don't "finish" easily at all:dohh:
well open mouth insert foot....
*1*- He is on some new Green Tea Supp that has given him the energy of like a horny 18 yr old...
*2*-He literally has "finish" control beyond what I recalled :dohh:
*3*-I got there just before 6, and he was not trying to do anything so we watched Civil Rights Docs for the first 2.5 hrs:growlmad:
*4*When he DID :sex: he literally was on a mission to AIM for as many orgs as poss for me:wacko: Sooooo...
*5*It was nice but turned into over an hour of :sex: which he did NOT finish cuz he had this challenge in his head:growlmad:
*6*He says he wants to "give me a break" so we watch travel show for over and hour:roll:
*7*:brat: Round 2 he's back on the org challenge but admits he needs to fill me with :spermy: swimmers THEN he stopppppsss again to give me another break, busts out some Water based Lube sample he wants to try because he had never tried lube in his 52 yrs:saywhat:
We didn't neeeeed it:hissy:
*8*He literally was getting tired but NOT finished....soldier went down :growlmad: The stupid green tea thing he guessed- LOTS of thrust power....NOOOO finish:dohh:
*9*I literally had to move to nether kisses, and he started SPILLING!!!:brat: He did clamp it off somehow and got it all in me BUT started trying the marathon again:dohh:
*10*for those who don't recall Dude is HUGE, and if my cervix wasn't open then - he def hammered that sucker up into my liver:rofl: OMG sore
*Recap*2 LONG rounds:sex: ONE finish and he is determined to try and go agin tomoro:cry: Argghhh I'm lucky I could walk to the damn car:howdy: and he did agree NO challenge tomoro
Also I've been up over 40 hrs:cry:
My Ute is soooo fricking sore- talk about deep oil drilling :blush:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G wtf? &#128563; Stolen again? That's awful!

Campn - stripy walls are adorable. I agree gold or bronze would go nicely (go for full name!!) or like a slate grey or silver. 

Jesus J, that sounds horrific! I'd have told him to gtf off me :haha: if you need to stop to have a break and it's not because both of you just came and you need a breather, it's going on for too long! Cannae be doing with the marathon non-sense. Hope you manage to get a sleep.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Test porn for today... Much the same as yesterday but since it hasn't even been 24 hours I shouldn't worry about that, right? ICs still showing barely a squinter - fmu this morning had a shadow on it which all but the most dedicated would probably have chucked away or took for an evap :wacko: So much for 10miu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 20


----------



## M&S+Bump

And my baby announcement :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wookie130

I love the little sock idea, M&S! I may steal that if I actually end up having a third baby. :) Lines are looking good. Were your 10miu tests the Bluecross One Step/Babi cheapies? If so, they are GARBAGE. I would toss them if I were you, and just stick to the FRER's. Read the negative reviews of them on Amazon...they're notorious for not getting a line at all, until your 18-20 dpo. They are NOT sensitive it all - definitely not 10miu!

Green- Sorry I didn't comment on your DH's truck being stolen until now...we must have posted at the same time, and I didn't see it until this morning. Wow, though! Do you think it's the same car jacker, and he's been following you guys? Eeek! I hope you get it returned ASAP. That's terrible!

J- I just don't even know. :rofl: Whoa! Give your poor hot pocket a rest today! I feel like your junk needs a good soak in some Epsom salts or something after that, or needs accupuncture or a deep tissue massage! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Take your hot pocket out to a relaxing dinner, and toast to getting some :sperm: after a rough marathon of green tea supplement rumpy madness. I'm with whoever said they'd kick donor in the head, told him to finish ASAP, and shoved his ass out that door! LOL!!!


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, you're still early in the game. My motto with everything is "twice a coincidence, three times something's up", and this applies to tests too. I'd say if a third test tomorrow looks the same, then maybe something's not right, but as of now they look fine to me! Your 11dpo looks like mine with des.

Green, does he have a highly stolen truck model/make? 

J...i don't even know what to say, except that would frustrate the hell out of me. 

7dpo here, will probably test tomorrow even though it's sure to be negative.


----------



## gigglebox

gahhhhhh sitting here on my lap top while Des watches Netflix...and I'm debating if I should test or not. I KNOW it'd be a waste but...I wannaaaaa waaahhhhhh

Though I'm really not counting on it happening this month...I'm just hopeful. But with my lack of ov pains, and my severe ridiculous acne this month, I'm thinking I just didn't get a mature eggie out there in the first place.

This doesn't stop me from wanting to pee on things though.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, don't do it, honey. :hugs: I'm 7 dpo too, and I'm just trying to stay busy, and distracted. You know as well as I do that if we peed on a stick, you'll be getting a BFN, and there begins the psychological torture. Just try not to give in for a few more days! I'll stay strong for the both of us! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh didn't see your comment soon enough lol. I just used a cheapie, negative of course. It doesn't bother me though, i know it's early...


----------



## campn

Good morning good morning! 

Sorry I didn't read every post yesterday so I may have missed a few events but wow adding stripes didn't look easy, not like I helped at all :p but now I want to do at least 1 wall in DS's room cause I don't want him feeling left out you know? 

The in laws took DS for a week! Like a summer vacation thing. I'm happy but I've cried many times already. Just feels so weird and so wrong that he isn't here, but I'm reminding myself we both need it. My mil is only 52 so she can run around and play much more than preggo me can. 

So I'm going to try to rewatch all of breaking bad, work more on Juliette's room, and today we have a hospital tour scheduled and I don't have to worry about bringing DS!


----------



## gigglebox

Enjoy the time of from your mom job! I'd love to get that...my mom does take des occasionally, but she's a bit older (64). Still spry though! Anywho, imo, breaking bad is the greatest series ever written. Great story, very entertaining, and no loose ends. Love it.

And for your viewing pleasure, my negative 7 dpo (possibly 8dpo) test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## campn

Gigs- I can't wait to see it turn positive here in a couple of days!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Camps*:hugs: I say spoil yourself while he's gone- Indulge in a preggo massage or mani pedi etc pfft he can't say sh*t :haha: Oh and take out something you LUV from a fav restaurant- Netflix n Chill doesn't need a dude!

*M&S & Wooks* :dohh: Still sore in the cervix today, but I'll meet him again and just say take it easy lol. He's very sweet and understanding. I think he just got some mental complex:wacko: that he COULDN'T please me - :roll: You know how men are lol. I mentioned to him when we dated a few years back several times- Don't worry about me I am not always in the mindset to finish, but it still feels good.
When I said last night- Men neeed to finish to feel like :sex: was good, women are different! Sometimes we just wanna F*, and it can feel like 9 out of 10 allllll the way thru so stop focusing on Orgs! He looked so confused like :huh::haha:
I was trying to assure him it's not a big deal, so stop pressuring yourself. :roll:
The :sex: was amazing, but I think it's the typical man thinking we need to sound like porn stars to Enjoy it.
I'm not like that at all- and I don't like that PRESSURE cuz then I am DEF not finishing!

AFM- temp dropped :-k .... hoping that means I O'd *last night*:thumbup:
Praying for a temp rise tomoro a.m.
Going back to working on my mixed media art...MUCH harder than I thot!
So is the watercolor....So peaved, I'm broke as i spent ALL my money on art stuff....and JUST found Two boxes of all the same stuff :growlmad:
I opened the new stuff so it really sux- no returning it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- hospital tours are so much fun. I did one with my gf when she was pregnant. 

Gig- you're so funny! I can't stand seeing negative but that doesn't stop the urge to poas!

M+s- that's a very cute baby announcement! We haven't really decided what we will do yet except that it'll somehow include our dog. 

I can't remember who asked what about the truck so here's the truck answers. 
Definitely not a highly thief vehicle. It's a Chevy duramax (diesel) everyone we know has diesels and no one else has ever gotten their truck stolen. It has an alarm and everything. The problem is he has some fancy new wheels and tires plus his truck is blue which I think catches people attention. 
We also have a suspicion it might be the same people. We were about 20 l-25 minutes from where they found it the first time eating lunch. And had gone to a store down the street first. So I think the same people either saw us at te store and followed us or saw it parked at the resturant and remembered the truck. The wheels are 2016s and not many people carry them yet and those who do they're like $2,500 sooo it's basically a "come steal me" sign. Needless to say he said he's never putting on rims again! Hahaha 

My scan is Friday!! SO CLOSE!


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeee! Friday is so soon! Sorry about hubs' hubs, har har. I really hope they catch whoever did it.


----------



## pacificlove

Loving all the line porn! That is excellent, :)

Green, that sucks about DHS truck stolen again, seems like someone is making a game of it?

We went down to the big city for dads bday brunch yesterday. Gosh, I ate so much I didn't even need a dinner nor was i really hungry for breakfast this morning. Still thinking about the smoked salmon. :) We all went for seconds plus deserts. Poor mom is now sitting on a cake and a pie that no one wanted to eat at their house after.

We also bought me some new bras. So far I have gone from a 32d to a 36ddd... that's where the comfort started again. Had I sat on a chair I would have fallen off. But , wohoo, I have boobs!

Hospital tour sounds fun!


----------



## JLM73

Hey ladies
Figured I would post the mixed media painting so far. .. It def is a process - not sure if cheesy or cutesy or Something I can get alot for :-k
I def need like $40 for this much work, so gonna add the rest and post pics when done!

*Original Complex Crochet Flower 9 inches!*


*Flower Mounted to watercolor Canvas Board*


----------



## gigglebox

I'm out in the sun so can't see photos too well, but the flower looks cute! And heck, you never know what will sell. I didn't think the birds nest pendants would go for $10, yet i've sold many of them. Going back to the appealing to kids thing, maybe try attaching the flowers to head bands?


----------



## gigglebox

Pl. i'm super jealous of your large ta tas.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> You guys aren't going to belive this...
> DHs truck was just stolen again! He just got it back about 3 weeks ago. Middle of the day, nice busy area we went into a resturant for lunch came out 45 minutes late and it's gone.

OMFG!!!! Goodness!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL - hooray for boobies!

Having a quiet night in by myself, battling the beginnings of nausea, so what better to watch on Netflix than a relaxing and cheerful and 'eminently suitable for a preggo' documentary about thalidomide... :wacko:


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i seriously cant believe its happened again!! You guys def dont need the crappy stress :( 

Thumbs up the bigger boobs though girls haha! MrsG my right boob is less bigger than my left, you can even them out with the milk supply when bubs is born lol :haha: 

M&S luuurve that announcement sock piccy!! I can see a slight diff of darkness in the test line, it takes couple of days remember to increase, all good :thumbup: 

Campn i LOVE that stripey bedroom!! Tad jealous lol


----------



## claireybell

Hahahaaa J!!! Your donor humpings No10 just made me LOL!! Pumped it to ya liver eh hahaa! Glad you got some juice though.. Hope its not normal lube & sperm friendly stuff :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*CB *You know I lovvve to entertain with my :wacko: donor sagas!

we read the label, and it just said "water based"
But he went over an hour before that- and he is very :blush: drippy:haha:
Thus there was no NEED for lube between us, and I'm hoping between that constant leakage, and him likely humping the lube to DEATH:haha: he likely wore it off...
No joke - he only used enough to Coat the man piece:shrug:

And I sent him 2 texts to ask what time he wants to meet and CRICKETS:growlmad:
He is usually off work by 6, but we texted this morning double Grrr

*Gigs* I may add those later- but I see some paintings sellling at market for HUNDREDS:shock: Hell 1 of those sales a week and I'm good!
Also there are some Pixie Girls there ( pink/Purple hair pixie cut- wearing/sellling fairy Wings, and tutus:roll: They have all kinds and I can't compete with their cheap prices cuz they are just ordering all their stuff from China/Mexico in Bulk:growlmad:
And they get allllll the little girls there. I can beat them out on unusual hats n scarves once cooler here.

I am really peeved my Clear Glazing Spray is NOT coming out in that super Glossy glass look on the label, and it's foggy over the Raffia Ribbon Grrrr!!!
I can't place the Swarovski Crystals until the piece is finished as Glaze makes them dull and they are VERY hard to clean to original Bling factor....
I'm doing another Gloss Mod Podge layer now...Can't believe it is MUCH shinier than the Triple Glaze Clear Glass finish spray pffft


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh no doubt his swimmers got through then :haha: :thumbup: 

I hope walking really hasnt been uncomfy for you.. Ive had that exp with a rather large over endowed hump buddy, seriously he was so top heavy it kind bent over the other way Lol but ouchy!! I was walking like a texas riding cowgirl after :rofl:


----------



## Breeaa

Finally able to catch up! I tried responding last night but my phone died half through. 

Green, that really sucks about his truck! Twice now, can't be a coincidence! I'm so mad for you!!! Has morning sickness kicked in stronger yet? Can't wait for your scan Friday!! 

Campn, I love the stripes! It looks amazing. Definitely do the full name. I'm not 100% sure on gold. With the shades of pink it might feel washed out. You should pain an index card with each pink and when you go shopping use them with the gold to see how it works. I think white would look amazing and really pretty with the crib. I was looking last night and found this pic! It has gold accents with the flowers. 

M&S, I bet your lines will look better tomorrow. They just need some more time to double your numbers. 

PL!! Lol to the boobies! Enjoy them! 

J, im laughing. Drippy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- you're getting more man juice today?

Bre- ms has kicked up! Peppermint and ginger ale has helped. Oh and food too. Haha so my plan is to eat a lot of snacks vs 3 meals a day. Without overdoing it on calorie intake. 

Campn- I forgot to comment on the name thing. I think sparkly gold would look so good! And I agree wig Bre the full name. I also love that you want to do something like that for DS you're so sweet.


----------



## JLM73

*CB* you are SOO damn funny- Cowgirl:howdy:
I've had that in the past, but no just my cervix hurt this morning, and Ute was achy 
He is what I would call a nice "girth" not at all intolerable, and not "top heavy":haha:, but it's loonnng, so yea:blush: he def hits bottom when full thrust:rofl:

*Breeaa* I agree with *Campenator* Using those Uber Cute Letters to spell out the name. I just saw them at Michael's ystrdy. They also have EVERY type floral possible- Very realistic ones. They also sell letter that you can FILL with flowers - see below

On a personal note, as I haven't heard from Donor-ex since 10 this am- Not a single reply- I just sent him a text that it's gotten too late, and to cancel the meet up:(
We had a tropical storm come thru today and sh*t got really bad in some areas- so just hope he's ok...Oh and that his :spermy: met my egg:rofl:

*Michaels Letter Box-Seasonal Item (store SKU# 473364)*


*AND OMG I LOVE this Doritos Ultrasound commercial SOOO Funny*!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6abFJJ5RKk0


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* :nope:
We were talking by text this am before his work, then ghost mode now:(


----------



## gigglebox

oh no J :( well if we've learned anything from your drama llama donors, it's probably nothing related to the storm and he's probably fine with some ridiculous excuse for his silent mode.

Also, I love the flower letter idea! ugh, you are getting my creative juices flowin' over here...thinking about creating the letters with painted twigs for the woodland/fox themed room...if we have a boy, that is...er, or if we do team yellow...UGH gotta get KNOCKED UP first!

Yup, I think I'm going to hop off tonight to post some things to my nursery idea pinterest board :) since i'm probably out this month, and probably in for one rough period at the looks of things.

I'll be back in the am with 8dpo negative test :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:haha: you are so funny predicting your neg test!
Why do you feel out?
and oooh ! Those letter boxes would be so perfect with that twiggy stuff, or the floral moss etc! Oh and they have little birdy nests at JoAnne's if you all have those??
There are all types and super cute 
As for Donor-Ex - no idea WTF is up with him- More likely his Non-GF-Friend popped up on him, and if she happened by last night:shock: my car was in the drive like 6 hours AND who knows what one could see thru those sheer black curtains:dohh:
Oh well- he kept saying - No one is coming ! Cuz I kept joking about hearing noises (old house creaks) and the neighbors car parked out front of his yard...
I really have no idea as he may be mentally conflicted about donating now or some such dumb sh*t!
He is kinda confusing- which is why I stopped dating him. :-k Maybe I broke his heart:rofl: We went out a few months, and were on opposite sleep scheds, and he would not reply to many texts, but I could always pop in. He def seemed goggly eyed - But DUDE! if a guy starts not being in contact as much- I will put their ass on the curb - QUICK fast and in a hurry:rofl:
So maybe he's worried about catching feelings again:shrug:
I just hope it worked this time, and I sure as hell won't be :telephone: his ass until HE contacts me. If he has any concern about whether it worked or not- HE will check with ME...Yes I am both bitchy and needy :haha:
Here's the finished pic- sorry about the crappy lighting, but there is awful glare from the gloss!

Gah had to reduce size ALOT to upload grrr- will get a pic in the sun tomoro...I was thinking to leave the board frameless so ppl can pick their own, but I think it will look more finished with a simple frame:-k


----------



## claireybell

Miss Gigglebox tut tut you may def not be out! You may we be pleasantly suprised :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

M&s that second pic definitely looked darker to me. Can't wait to see today's. 

Gigs- fx for you and wookie!! Wookie when will you start testing? I remember reading 10dpo ish so that's in 2 days?

Green- omw I can't believe it. It's like you live in South Africa! Geez I hope your insurance doesn't drag it's feet and it gets replaced soon. 
We've had so much stolen from us the past 2 years including 3 laptops, 3 tablets, power tools, my car (they got my little old car back but the thieves had badly damaged it & we had to pay so much to have it fixed!) Then lots of other stuff eg clothes and appliances when we moved, etc etc. Even though sadly we're used to it, living in Africa, it really sucks & makes me feel very violated! :(

J- your donor sounds dodgy I can see why you left him! Lets hope you don't need him again. X

I really don't feel pregnant at all. My few symptoms have disappeared, even my boobs are not really sore anymore and definitely not getting any bigger. Also, I tested yesterday and today and the test lines are not even half as dark as the control :( so ladies I'm fully expecting a mmc and no heartbeat in 2 weeks.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Fern, big hugs hun :hugs: tbh symptoms come & go alot, my friends symptoms vanished so quick she was expecting the worst as she gets awful sickness when pg but shes 17 wks along now & expecting baby girl No2! I wouldnt bother testing as it wont show alot.. the test will be lighter as your hcg is soaring hun.. Mine would probs be very light in colour aswell :) how msny wks are you now? X


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, the symptoms can come and go through the first tri. Also, you could be experiencing the hook effect 

Gigs good luck, I hope you get bfp soon :)

Campn, beautiful, I think gold letters would be nice.

M&S big congrats!!

Greenie wtf?! Again?! Oh on a positive note looking forward to your scan.

J, hope he had a sperm meet your egg after that marathon BD session.

CB your a squash now! It must be getting super real now.

AFM, yesterday was one of the worst days of my life. I'm glad I'm currently not pregnant. Major changes at work that I'm unhappy with. I actually applied for another job. Even worse, my best friends list sis's BF drowned yesterday and they haven't even found his body. It took all I had to not call in cause I just want to lie in bed and cry. Anyways sorry to bring such sadness to the thread. I'm just praying for everyone and God has a plan.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, cb's right. Look up the "hook effect".

Test is currently developing...


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Fluek, i am so sorry to hear that. What a horribly tragedy :( hope you're ok and i hope her family can heal. I can't even imagine. 
What happened at work?


----------



## gigglebox

Today's bfn. Still time :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* I agree with the other ladies - hook effect likely:thumbup:
If you are gonna bother testing - try using 50%-75% water in the pee cup ( half urine/ half pee, or 3/4 water/1/4 pee) If it's hook effect you will see MUCH better lines diluting urine:hugs::dust:

*Fluek*:shock: OMG hun that is really upsetting deep sh*t!
I would not be able to focus on work! Bless you hun :<3:hug:

*Gigsey* I'm glad you didn't use an expensive frer so early hunny :bunny:
I like wally tests for price and ink darkness, but I don't think I ever got a squinter with them before 11dpo with my chems:(
:dust: to you!

AFM POURING rain and wind is NO joke with the tropical storm that passed us!
I slept sh*tty but that usually makes temp go UP not down:wacko: so so confused as to why mine dropped again, but I have been waking up sweating too :shrug: 
I did wake up to a deep dull ache in my saccral/coccyx area- kinda pinpoint?? very odd...I am already dreading the craptastic chart for this cycle...
To top it off ex-ass-hubs is filing more court drama- so I'm already stressing atty fees judge changing old orders etc...so stressed- amazing he can go months without paying a measley $150/month in child support when he makes $4000+ take home a month and lives with his parents WTF is that??


----------



## gigglebox

J i missed your last post. I think it looks good, and i agree a frame would complete it. 

The reason i suspect i'm out is because i didn't really feel ovulation this month, so i suspect it was an immature follicle that released an egg. It would explain my horrid facial breakout this month since my hormones would be out of whack.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and wtf is up with your ex? What is he trying to get from you now? And how on earth is he paying so little in child support?


----------



## campn

J- I'm so sorry he's stressing you out like that again and again. I don't know how you do it with your mom and ex husband, you're one tough lady! 

Gigs- I'm predicting it'll turn positive! You're only 8 DPO too soon to give up! 

Flu- This is so awful and so scary. When you hear someone drowned you're sad but when it hits so close to home like that it's shatters you. I'm extremely sorry and I will be praying. You did the right thing by going into work.


----------



## claireybell

Still not out Gigg-a-lina, im lurking lol..

Omg Flueks im so sorry!! Yourself, your sister & the best friend are in my thoughts & sincerely hope he is found, big hugs.. Im so sad for you :( 

Another hot day here tsssssss! Im slothing in the garden again in minimal clothes - teeny shorts & bra LOL! Cant believe i need to get clothes on in a minute to collect Riley from preschool but i dont want to scare the straights haha!


----------



## claireybell

25 wks Camps arhhhh your getting closer hehe! Miss Cauliflower today :)


----------



## campn

Claire- Thank you hun! It's a little crazy how fast this is going, 2 more weeks until third trimester! With DS the pregnancy seemed to drag on and now I keep thinking this is my last pregnancy ever? Slow down! Even though I was so crampy and achy yesterday I'm sure I'll miss it. 

How you feeling squash!?? You're like few weeks away from a pumpkin! :D


----------



## Fern81

Sorry for being such a debbie downer earlier (especially after reading your very bad news flueky, sending you love and prayers!!).


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- I'm so sorry Hun! That's just awful. 

Fern- last week my symptoms totally disappeared. My boobs completely stopped hurting and not even bloated. Two days later all day sickness arrived! And I've heard other women who had that happen for a couple weeks, more than just two days. 

Campn- wow you're so close to 3rd tri! I can't even belive it. 

CB- you would be miserable here in the heat lol I'm dying!


Afm- so I'm absolutely miserable with nausea. I just want to throw up and be over with it! On the bright side yesterday DH and I were driving running around getting things done and had planned to go to a certain restaurant for lunch but then I realized we were going near IKEA and I really wanted to eat there since we never go there! So I asked DH and he just said yes super fast, not even complaining. And then I cried because I was so happy and I love him so much! Hahaha it was hilarious.


----------



## campn

Green- Awww how sweet! Really he'd be crazy to turn down a preggo with cravings! I'm so sorry nausea has hit so strong but it's a good comforting sign that everything is healthy. If you feel like throwing up definitely throw up, I felt like getting it out was better even though I felt all shaky and weaker.


----------



## mrs.green2015

The only problem is I don't throw up! I've tried so much and I just can't. Same when I get sick too.


----------



## JLM73

:haha: You ladies are all so funny!
*CB* You are still a minx when preggers- no worries

My ex- is filing YET AGAIN to try and make my son go to a school HE wants that is close to his folk house:growlmad: THEY do all the pickups for my son, so he can work /hide in the house, so so ridiculous for a 44 y/o man!
The original papers say "highest rated school equidistant from both" of us.
:brat: I am NOT budging! He thinks he has a right to everything...
Oh and don't get me started on him getting such LOW child support for what he earns, AND me being a stay at home mom since DS was born!
Friggin mediator based HIS child supp. off what I made at my LAST job, saying - I have the potential to go back to a $14/hour job:saywhat:
I also have the POTENTIAL to pick 6 winning #s in the lotto:roll: doesn't mean it will happen. He's also trying to force me to work a "real job" and not my own biz, as he could then pay NOTHING bcuz we have 50/50!?
Florida is seriously warped-steer clear unless on vacay:rofl:

OK donorex text me this a.m.:roll:
Saying - Sorry about that, I ate 2 slices of pizza and fell asleep...
WTF does that have to do with not replying ALLLL day to me asking what time to meet???:growlmad::gun: I am seriously thinking his non GF/Female friend was there- so he just chose to :ignore: ghost mode me bcuz he didn't have an excuse. His fault, I could care less about her!- jack off and leave the cup on a window sill:haha: I got it from there!

I decided to think:finger: in my mind, but text back -* Oh no worries- just glad you are ok! I'll update in 12 days* ( I'm not burning my last donor bridge)
Honestly he's being a typical male- Not turning down good :sex: but ducking for cover when the OTHER girl is around hoping we don't cross paths :rofl:

*Gigs*
Thx about my painting:cloud9: I F'd up my signature like 5 times last night:dohh: Who DOES that??? I was conflicted on using the fam name or my mom's fam name ( my middle name) but decided on the second...Unfortunately it's a name I NEVER wrote in a siggy:dohh: so I kept writing it and hating how it looked:haha: Glad i could scrub it off and redo...FIVE times:blush:
Here's better pics of the colors, with natural lighting outside.
*Finished & side view to show 3-d crochet flower *

Just hoping the marathon did the job,


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> The only problem is I don't throw up! I've tried so much and I just can't. Same when I get sick too.

There's this children's anti nausea syrup that my doctor told me I could take. It's over the counter I think it's called emetrol or so. It takes the edge off for me.


----------



## campn

J- What a lazy bum! Why would he want to remove him from his current school that he probably likes and has friends at!? I would feel so horrible if I did that to my DS. :( sorry J.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- born ex's sound like jerks! 

Campn- OMG I love you! Something I can actually take, not just the standard eat small meals ect.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Just flying by to drop off my test porn for the day. I found a real pen, yay, and don't need to wreck my eyeliner.

I did read everything, I promise. :hugs: and thoughts all round.

Gigs - my ICs are STILL as good as negative. They always worked for me before but I might take back the bad things I said about FRERs... (order from eBay or Amazon though, much cheaper) 

Mrs G - swapsies - ever since having Joe I puke at the slightest bug or hangover - I used to have an iron stomach. I'm emetophobic so would do anything to avoid it. I wish I could be a 'get it out' person but I can't bring myself to do it.

Is Ikea food good there? Here it's horrible canteen slop, unless you like meatballs or hot dogs (and even the hot dogs are hit and miss)

Flueks - so sorry to hear all that. Drowning, what a tragedy :( Hope you get the other job and can get out of there. 

Fern, bump buddy, no way you could get bloods taken or something to put your mind at rest?

AFM - fatigue has arrived like a ton of bricks. It's what tipped me off last week that there might be something going on, and bloody hell. How can something the size of a grain of salt require so much energy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

M&S- the top one is today's right? Wow that's so much darker!
IKEA food here is so good! They have all kinds, meatballs, sandwiches, salads, Mac n cheese, everything and it all taste homemade.


----------



## JLM73

Emetrol is not bad tasting and works pretty well:thumbup: Well played *Campenator*!
Oh and ex-ass has never done anything in the best interest of DS- his entire mission in life has become :-k *What can I do NEXT to make J's life as hard as possible?...*
Seriously- it's never about DS always about revenge and spite. Can't wait till DS is a few years older and clearly knows I am ALWAYS the fair parent and he says No to everything for DS just to be an A-hole!
He refused to allow DS to go to my Surro-twins bday party EVERY year bcuz Saturdays are HIS day off with DS:saywhat: 
Sooo your son can't go have fun, swim, and have cake/ice cream and party favors for THREE hours?!?
Seriously- all his dad and his grand parents there do is turn on a kids channel, and hand DS a knobby tablet:huh: Cuz all of them are fat, lazy, don't like going to Chuck E CHeese or anywhere with kiddos, and they just :munch and :sleep:...:growlmad:
This is why I refer to them as the Klumps!:rofl:
Exhubs blamed MY cooking for HIS weightgain well :-k hmmm
I haven't cooked for him since 2012, and he's gained 50 lbs more :haha:
*The Klumps from Nutty Professor LOL*


----------



## Fern81

Aawwww m&s bump buddy :) you are definitely ko congrats!!
I ended up doing a clearblue weeks estimator test after a 5,5 hr dehydrated hold and seeing "pregnant 3+" made me feel a bit better. I'm thinking those other tests of today and yesterday are crap and have very little dye (hopefully). It was a cheapie brand I haven't tried before. I realise I HAVE to stop testing now!!

J your life is my soap opera! Except I actually feel sorry for you having to cope with all the nonsense.


----------



## campn

M+S- Holy positive! That's awesome so so happy for you!!


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* no worries on progression there!:happydance:

I will check in laterrrr- gotta crank out some more paintings!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, they are consolidating offices, have gotten rid of 8 employees. They came in yesterday then just sent home. They are going to have our audit dept work from home. Just feels shady, maybe, I'm overreacting but one of the ladies cut was over the schedules and she was amazing. I called her Momma Jo because she took care of us and would work with us if we needed a light day for appt, etc. Ugh, and thanks, I'm really hoping she will be okay. She got problems with depression so I worry. I've always thought of her and my BFF as my sisters. Oh, I hope the not feeling O pains was a good sign for you :)

Campn, thanks dear, I'm almost done, thankfully, the day is wearing on me for sure. My patient's are what make things worth it, I just don't like the beauracracy. I'm getting really tired now though from insomnia last night.

CB I bet you are one hot momma ;) is Riley excited about baby sis?

J wow he is so pathetic. I can't believe he's pulling more suite. Also live the klumps reference:rofl: Oh I'm glad you keep you bridge fire free even though it was hard. What a lame excuse. I'd say your right and that chick was over at his place. 

Fern no problem sweetie. You have fought so long and hard. I'm sure it is so hard to think of losing this beautiful baby. Also awesome about digi weeks estimator :)

Greenie yay for hubs agreeing so quickly :) yes do not mess with a pregnant woman! ;) I'm sorry that nausea is so bad though. Hope the emetrol helps.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Klumps :haha:

Yay for 3+ Fern. I'm holding out to do by CB digi til I'm defo sure it's gonna give me something to look at.. ICs still barely a squinter!

Mac n cheese... Mmmmm. I haven't eaten since breakfast because there's nothing in the house and I was running about all afternoon. I might just have to order in. The co-op (at the end of the street, 200 yards away) is too far to walk and stocks too much yummy wine. We got rent today so I can swing £20 for a Dimaggio's. Even though the taxman wants VAT on Friday and I'm about £5k short of the £18k bill :haha: one takeaway is neither here nor there with that sort of monies due!


----------



## campn

J- So a craft question for you since you're like the crafts queen, but I want to make these flowery wood letters to hang above the crib, like this picture.

Where do I find those small flowers? Hobby lobby? Michaels? Also what section? I thought maybe the scrapbook section? I've no idea.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wookie130

Fern- What a relief that you got a 3+ on your digi! I love those tests. Yeah, I'll probably test Thursday a.m., as I'll be 10 dpo then. My former sticky/rainbow bfp's were on 11 and 9 dpo. So, 10 dpo is a good rule of thumb, I suppose. 

Campn- I'm sure you could google "silk flowers for crafts" and find a variety of things...Michael's is always a good bet, too.

Flu- I am so sorry work has been so terrible, and I'm even more sorry to hear of the drowning. :cry: That's awful. :hugs: to you and yours.

J- Ugh. Your ex does seem to be about as half-baked as your mother. I wouldn't budge on the school thing, either. He sounds selfish as all hell. :growlmad:

Gigs- Hoping at least one of us (ideally both of us) get our bfp in the next few days! :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Campn- Here's an etsy linkhttps://www.etsy.com/market/silk_flower_heads


----------



## JLM73

*Campus*:haha: I have see the largest floral selections of all size flowers at Joanne's and Old Time Pottery. I've never been in Hobby Lobby...not sure there is one in Tampa:shrug:
Awesome look tho! Love the idea!
Oh and *Gigawatt *is the crafty one- I'm the foodie:smug: lol
:shhh: I am just trying to steal some of her mojo

*M&S* LOVE your taxes vs food delivery Math ! It's JUST like mine :rofl:
and I totally just made 12 strips of Candied Bacon for dinner:blush:
Sooo yummy tho! Was gonna share with older son, but he popped in for like 5 mins after being gone 3 days and left before the bacon hit the oven:saywhat:
Now i will HAVE to eat the other 6 slices tonight (sigh):haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I've seen hobby lobby have a huge selection where I am. 

J- that looks amazing!


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies!! I'll check out Joann's cause that's the closest store I've here. Hobby lobby is 30 minutes away so maybe another day!

J- You can use the rest in soups! I chop them up in a food processor and sprinkle over soups. delicioso! In Dora the explorer voice!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* orgasmically good lol...just don't look at the nutritional ratios:shock:

*Camps* Dora voice:haha: I totally heard it!


----------



## pacificlove

G, I was the same. Didn't throw much up in first tri, but felt so nauseous and tired. Fresh air and carbs helped with the nausea, about the only things that did.

Cb, a squash!! Omg, have you had any Braxton Hicks yet?

J, ex sounds just wonderful (read with lots of sarcasm) just like your mother... :hugs: hope you can get them all in their proper lines again.

As for me, frustrated with the tenants. Not only is rent late each month, hubby reported that they smoke inside (and not the cigarette or cigar type of smoke) I don't care what they smoke, just not here which is clearly in the rental agreement. Both these points allow us to get rid of them with a 2 month notice. The rental agreement expires in November (thankfully we only signed for 6 months and not the usual 12 months).
But the real pissa is their kid. They have a ton of room around their "dwelling" and have no reason to run up and down our driveway right in front of our house, play by my truck and run up to the front door. Now we have a dog who guards!! Can you imagine how upset he gets when a little person runs up to the house and just stares at him. Even worse when she does it through the glass panel by the front door. And all that the kid does is stare... how upsetting is that to a dog!! Grrr and you'd think when a 90 lbs dog barks, it might scare a kid 3 years old. And you can hear the bark far and wide, mom got her kid once today as she herd me talking to the dog (I was outside trying to correct him as I hadn't seen the kids yet)
Sorry I had to rant...


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: GAH just closed out a long msg by accident grrrr
*Pacific*I think you should tell them you need to inspect the condition of the property ( hopefully in the contract) then record everything and give them 2 months notice! That way if they trash the place You can show the cops the video! What a headache.
I would hate tenants on my prop...but I am security freakish, and like my space lol.

Also WTF is with them letting the kid up near your place???
That is sooo dangerous and the poor dog! That is like a lawsuit waiting to happen, and of course they would blame the dog- not the slacker ass parents:growlmad:

I just noticed *Shae* is AWOL :-k

And as for getting MY "ducks in a row"...my mom and ex-hubs are a different species, called "Batsh*t Wild Geese" they are mentally unstable, and can NOT be tamed :rofl:
I just barracade myself away from them when possible!

I finally started another painting- I am taking the "Let the artwork speak to you!" approach, and I just need to glaze this one.
I am def the Abstract type, and this painting is saying "Check Please! I'm Done!":rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Ok :blush: TMI Share...
I still have watery cm - today is cd 13 - my normal O day When NOT using soy, but omg! Anytime i feel it and wipe - it totally smells like donorex's pickle juice:sick: this is from 2 days ago!:shock:
Guess it is safe to say regardless of what leaked out after :sex: he DEF left alot in there YAY, but :sick::haha:


----------



## pacificlove

J, tell donor to quit eating the junk food and get some fruits into him. Ha-ha! Tmi, and have nothing to back it up except an article hubby shared a long time ago, but it's supposed to help with flavor maybe the scent too?

I'll leave all the talking to the tenant to hubby, he's way more tactful then I could be. 
I don't like tenants here either, but it's a decent help to the mortgage for now. Hopefully in a few years we won't have to, for now the rental dwelling is behind the treeline so I don't see it. 

J, you are so talented, your artwork looks amazing!

As for your "wild geese", maybe I can comfort you in the knowledge that I can never have my domesticated baby geese in a row either, one always dances out of line..:haha:


----------



## campn

J- I'm not a fan of the pickle juice at all! Even if they eat healthy it still has a scent and texture I hate. It's the least favorite part of TTC for me! I always made DH pull out cause I wanted none of it. He once asked if I could swallow and I almost threw up all over him. Nope. Can't. 

So Joann had nada pretty much, so we ended up at Michaels which had more and better things, but mostly really small flowers. I might have to go to hobby lobby but DH will probably veto my plan.


----------



## JLM73

LOL* PL* His juices smell and taste:blush: like most men, and he eats healthy exercises etc since he's 52- ex military type, but does indulge in some BBQ once a week. That's kinda my check off dealy for knowing HE finished, as literally he can hold off forever, and not finish and things go down etc :huh: Not sure WHY ...well I take that back- he says he always hears women complain men don't DTD long enuff:roll:
So he has made a point to basically be able to hold back as long as he like...which is really annoying at times.
I know back when- we dtd dating, and he seemed to enjoy it as I did, but I was like :huh: did he finish??
I've NEVER had to guess, and nothing leaked, and no man juice smell so I was like WTH??
That's also how I knew he didn't finish after the first HOUR of the marathon donation the other night. He left the room- I did the finger swipe ( yea totally did hehe) and NO man smell I was like oh hellll no! I need:spermy:
So yea...he gets to focused on sex goals- Next time I will be like
:trouble: Clear your F-ing head of all those damn sex goals and just go for it !:rofl:


----------



## JLM73

:rofl:*Camps*:rofl:
Omg I could see you puking on him.
I have learned over the years that if it's dark - spit it on the sheets or something if you are opposed to swallowing, or hold your breath and one gulp it like cough syrup
..oh and being :drunk: really helps you not care...especially cheap nasty tequila :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

J, if remember this correctly the article said something along the lines of pretty much only eating sweet sugary fruits such as pineapples. Red meats and alcohol is a total no no. We laughed about it.. yet hubby came home after a shift so proud of himself for eating lots of fruit. Heck, no difference! :haha:


----------



## JLM73

LOL PL I never noticed any diff other than maybe men who take garlic/eat it daily- but it's still salty as hell lol. I always heard they should eat alot of pineapple or alot of it's juice.

Quite frankly, even with this mostly reliable donor I am soooo weary of TTC after 23 cycles!:wacko: 
I reallllly hope the :spermy: found my darn egg! Tho btwn soy, and my sh*tty chart, I will have no idea when to test unless I get a big temp shift tomoro:nope:
cuz I certainly am not sleeping well.


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, I was gonna say Michaels and hobby lobby over Joanns! I love Joanns but their flower selection isn't great imo. 

Took me 26 weeks but I finally finished something for baby (if it's a girl). I'll probably make a ton of these cute little shoes and end up with a boy. Girl stuff is just so cute!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pacificlove

Oh those are cute Brea! You made those?? 

Campn, I second Michael's or check at Walmart. At wally world branch out into the patio area, decorating and arts and crafts departments. Fx your dh doesnt veto the plan!


----------



## JLM73

Campn you all don't have Old Time Pottery? They have a huge floral section too.

Bree OMG those are the cutest EVER. I have a pair of little crochet sneakers with laces in baby blue- made them literally 5 yrs ago lol, and a blanket to match.
Even if I had a girl she would have to rock them lol.
I'm not big on tons of pink and yellow on girls- I guess cuz I don't wear them and 
everyone i know has girls and i see pink pink pink lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Bre those are so CUTE! &#128525;

Pineapple and other sweet fruit, cutting down on meat and NO BOOZE defo helps take the taste out - smoking too is a big no-no. It's never gonna be my favourite protein source but I've went from eeeeeew! to being able to tell how well DH has been eating! I swallow because it's the least messy way to deal with it :haha: I don't want it on my sheets! It takes a week or so to work so scoffing a load of pineapple one day then coming home all proud expecting a bj doesn't work :rofl:

I tried the 'multicolour wardrobe' thing with Ella - most of her pyjamas are the boys' hand-me-downs and I was forever getting frowned at for putting her in jeans and black outfits! I'm the least girly person you've ever met that isn't actually a man. What does she want to wear herself? PINK! Everything pink, sparkly and covered in Disney princesses. She's been pulling out tutus and frilly dresses from the drawer since she was old enough to crawl up to it. Nature vs nurture, pah! She's two and obsessed with nail varnish and makeup despite never having seen me wear it. I literally own like two nail polishes, an eyeliner and some eyeshadows that I've been given as gifts from my ever-hopeful make-up artist bff. I don't know where she finds palettes I'd forgotten even existed and smears them on her face (Ella, that is, not my bff) I'm not really sure what I'm supposed to do - I can't teach her how to woman if that's what she likes :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

9dpo. No dice :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, i'm with you on the juice. Tried it once with hubs and i started gagge and nearly puked it right back up on his junk. I swore it off, but agreed i'd do it if he reaches his weight loss goal (199, he's got about 40lbs to go). Also, michael's has great flowers, but not really just the heads, and flowers will cost and arm and a leg to but that many. I'd check amazon.

Ha m&s, it's funny how girls seem to have sparkles and pink/purple built in their dna, while boys have trucks/cars/trains/planes. My kid is obsessed with trains, but cars and construction vehicles are a close second.

So, per the above, no luck on this morning's test :( i know it's still early but i'm definitely feeling like my suspecion of no pregnancy will be confirmed. Guess time will tell...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mine was negative on 9dpo too :) and FMU 10dpo! You're not out til the witch flies in.

Boys are definitely both car mad. And Ella will happily play with the Ironman and Batman action figures - but she rocks them to sleep and puts them in the pram and says 'shhhh! Ironman sleeping!' :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, 9 dpo is still early. You aren't out until the witch shows. Maybe even a late implant?

As for pink stuff, I used to love all that stuff as a kid even had a grandma loved shopping for it. Mom hated it as it was so difficult to wash and iron (couldn't go into the dryer). Then grade 4 happened and all I wanted was black and blue, jeans or shorts. O realized that one could play outside a lot better in my new choice. :haha:


----------



## campn

J- I hope you see a big shift soon hun!! But wait did he finish inside or not!?? I'm so confused! He better!! Ain't no body got time for that boy! You are here for a job! If my DH did that during our TTC days I'd feed him to the gators outside. 

I saw old time pottery right by Michaels and DH said is that for crafts? I had no idea and I was like I don't know! I don't do crafts! Oh well! I think I got what I need. If not, I'll just check out another store later. I assume you use a hot glue gun to stick them? 

Bree- Awww my heart feels all squishy! You are so good mama! I love those hand made baby stuff, just has so much love going into them! 

Gigs- Yeps you're still so early! Heck with DS my first positive was 13 DPO! I wasn't happy. Also Des reminds me of Sheldon now! Being obsessed with trains. Benjamin on the other hand loves hot wheels, tanks and monster trucks. I hate monster trucks, he only heard about them cause my mil downloaded a game on her phone for him. 

Here's some of what I got, there's more in the bag. I think few letters I'll just add those pretty surface papers to.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

oooh Camps look at all your pretty girly crafty bits hehe!! Im thinking about doing something like that for Riley & Nuala when both their bedrooms are upstairs later in the year. They have a store in the UK called 'Hobbycraft' thats literally sells all crafty bits just like yours in the pic, i could spend a small fortune in there haha!! 

Gigs mine was blank neg on 7/8/9 & 10dpo in the mornings.. but later that day.. i will keep thinking positive thoughts for you still hun :)

Breea those knitted booties are boootiful!! i love knitted/crocheted (think thats how its spelt lol) baby items, cuteness :hugs:

M&S that latest Frer is loooads darker hehe!! Have you told SO/Hubs yet? 

Sorry sickness is reeeally kicking in MrsG but its all good things though even though it makes you feel like crappers!! im so excited for your scan on Friday.. TWINS hehee ;)

Pacific, uhh braxton hicks ALL the time throughout the day, sometimes ouchy down low! ive been having them since around 11wks i could feel the tenseness of my tum, with Riley i had them around 14wks i think.. have you been experiencing?


----------



## gigglebox

You ladies are so sweet to be so positive <3 i'll probably keep testing until 11dpo, then give up since all my pregnancies showed by 10dpo.

Campn, cute selection! I can't wait to see the final product


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo:*ARGHHH!!!*:shock::shock:*RED ALERT!!!*!:shock::wohoo:
WTF is going ONNNNN!!??
Here I am with a temp rise thinking I am 2-3 dpo- even bitchy FF gave me dotted line same day!! and arrrggghhh:shock:
My cervix is HIGH OPEN and SOFFFFT as a fluffy:bunny::shock:
OMG- I was in denial then thought I have no opks :-k
WTF?? Anyhoo I text donor saying IDK WTF is up with my bod but can we meet later? And he's in MIAMI!!!!!! Argggghh:dohh:
For those who don't understand- I am near Tampa-Central Florida...He's ALLLL the way at the bottom end of the state:cry: Like 5+ hours away drive and he says it's storming:cry:
He said he may make it back tonight, so I am ready to like lick his bum hole"sick: if that is what it takes to make this happen:nope:

I am so so confused now and I usually O cd13 without Soy ( that was ystrdy) But I *DID* use soy and got my *+opk back on cd10*!!?? And Temp rise Today!
I've no idea if this is a 2nd eggy or the last was a misfire:shrug:
But my cerv has been open several days now, but med texture it's complete oatmeal MUSH now! 
Did NOT expect this- sorry for all the emojis and caps ...

As soon as mom brings the car back I am off to get an opk!
He's trying to get back by tonight, but he says the weather is horrible there:( ( he's doing the semi truck thing)
:dohh: F M L ...


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, there is a possibility of bh, but then also have no idea of what they feel like. Been getting a decent stabbing type of feeling for a while now. I have also been feeling these light tap tap type of motions which I assume is baby kicking.

J, sounds like your body is acting up the last couple of months... i hope donor makes it back!


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf J?! It can't just be easy, can it?

Ugh, just had my face drilled. Deep cleaning on my right side (top and bottom) and 3 cavities filled. Best part? I bit a chunk outta my own tongue because my face was so numb, i had no idea i chomped down on it.

Sooo sore...c'mon uterus, bring me uplifting news tomorrow!


----------



## wookie130

J- Ugh! How frustrating!!! :wacko: I hope he races back to you and you get your donation!

Campn- Lookin' good on the flower front!

Gigs- I was weak, and yes, I'm right there with you on getting a bfn this morning at 9 dpo, too. One thing that is so important to remember, is that the AVERAGE day for MOST women to implant is 9 dpo, so there is usually no way to get a BFP until 10 or 11 dpo (sometimes later) in MANY, MANY incidences. I don't think I'm remotely pregnant this cycle, and that's fine with me. I'm still at a stage where I'm seriously wanting another baby, but I also have serious qualms about having another at other moments...money, lack of space, the need for a larger vehicle, etc. So, while I'm sad when I get a BFN, I have two beautiful children, and I'm trying my best to view a hypothetical third child as merely a "bonus" blessing to our family. I'm praying for you, though! I was very fortunate, in that I really didn't even have to try for my second kiddo...the wind literally blew the right way, and I found myself pregnant when my daughter was only 8 months old. Apparently at nearly 38, and 21 months after my son's birth, it's taking more than the wind blowing to knock me up! LOL! Oh well. We're not trying very hard. It's fine, either way. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks wookie <3 i'll be bummed but not broken if it doesn't happen this month. For one, i was under immense stress at the start of this cycle. Second, i always wanted a march baby so next month would be a fine alternative :)


----------



## JLM73

I sure as heck hope my donor makes it back quick fast and in a hurry as well!
My Ute is achey- so hoping that means the "ball" is still in play.
Just got back from $ store gonna poas-opk now- If it has super neg lines I am gonna be Uber confused !

*Gigs*Sorry hun! and the tongue! Ouch!! Good time for you to repierce it tho :rofl: jk :hugs: My mom was drilled up today as well, and thankfully is hiding in her Cave- mouth full of gauze

Back in a bit


----------



## Fern81

Aawww fx wookie and gigs! I only got a true, very light + at 12dpo. (10dpo was still the trigger and 11dpo was so light it was basically non-existent.) Xx hoping for you guys!

Green I can't wait for your scan. 

M&s is SO excited? :)

J- any new opk news?

Campn- I adore the flower-name idea and will probably steal it if I have a girl! We have a huge, awesome inexpensive craft shop just 5min drive away from where I stay; wish you could come shopping with me :)

Flueks- sending you mega cyber hugs again. Xxx


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, braxton hicks feels like sudden tightening & hardening of your bump, can last anywhere from few secs to a few mins, not immensly painful just uncomfy, you probs have had them but not realised :thumbup: 

Ah J whhaaaat??!!! Hes now in Miami? You'd think on the couple days in your cycle that he said hed provide services hed be local?! Grrr feeling frustrated for you!! Pfft! 

Ouchy gigs, sounds painful indeed!! I have to have a cavity filling on 21st June in my Wisdom tooth urhhh.. Its tucked right up high at the back , not looking forward to having it done :( Have you got any teething gel or anything like covers & numbs ulcers that you can slap on your tongue?


----------



## JLM73

:-k*Gigsey...*
How long after pee drops was that pic taken?? Cuz I won't deny I have line eye and am :jo:, but I see a super light line...
Was the test still wet?? If so I hope you see more tomoro hun:thumbup:


----------



## campn

Pacific- They sound like baby flutters!!! I remember those, I still get them too if she's acting a little lazy. Enjoy them all as I missed them so much. I'm trying to savor every kick and jab!

Gigs- Goodness! You've some crazy strong teeth! Was it a small chunk hopefully? It's gonna hurt once the meds wear off, but hey your entire mouth will hurt anyway! 

J- I'm with clairey! Why is he in Miami!? Especially with all the thunderstorms this week. Party boy??

Fern- I get all my ideas from online! Then I look up tutorials on YouTube in how to make them. Some things I just say "oh forget it! Ain't gonna happen!" :haha:

Clairey- those stores are damn expensive sometimes! Maybe it's a blessing that I can't do crafts at all otherwise my life would be so so different! :D how are you feeling!?


----------



## claireybell

They're crazy pricey arent they?!! They must make a packet selling all those bits n bobs!

Im doing ok thanks hun, starting to get achey everywhere really easily now.. 5 weeks today until i leave work :thumbup: How are you doing Miss Camps? Are you having some chill time without Benjamin.. Its weird when they're not around, i kind of like it & hate it Lol

Edit: i cannot see my Ankle! My feet are all puffy & inflated :( never had this until the last 2-3wks with Riley


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I also forgot to mention to you that the tests you're using are not very sensitive...those start at 50 miu!!! Those are the kind available at Wal-Mart and at Dollar General. You'd have to be a lot more pregnant to even begin seeing a line! LOL!


----------



## campn

Claire- Yesterday I was just about to burst into tears. It's not like I'm on vacation but I'm home alone all day and he isn't here. As much as I'm exhausted all day with him, he makes my life so worth while. Now I'm stuck watching tv without my cuddly buddy. It's crazy I thought oh this week will be so much fun! just want to kiss his face off. 

I'm sorry about your feet! Do you take time to sit down and put your feet up??


----------



## JLM73

:shock:*HOLY F BOMB!!*:shock:
Def positive....gah he soooo better make it back :brat:
This is still confusing as I got a Temp rise today finally, and had another +opkcd10:huh: Hopefully the last was a misfire and this is the REAL deal, but not sure we will catch it as Temp Up today, means O last night or ystrdy :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, told DH as soon as I got home on Sunday and he got more excited initially than I did - I had to explain about chemicals and such. He's excited but he knows nothing exciting is really happening for a while so it's business as usual :haha: he has switched to non-alcoholic beer which is nice. I didn't even need to tell him lol.

Campn can't wait to see the creation! I love craft materials but never have time to actually do anything and generally get bored half way through if I do try... I stick to selling things other people have made :D

J - I know nothing about cp but hope donor makes it back! Even if he doesn't, a couple of days before o should be ok? Opk test porn!!

Gigs - ouch :hugs:

PL - baby flutters! So early as well for your first, that's awesome. 

AFM - I woke up at 6am today. The kids are away to the caravan with SIL and I was free to sleep til 9! What fresh hell is this? As I'm suddenly as tired as I've ever been, I wake at the crack of dawn and can't get back to sleep again. Long day at work as a result. The girls are so cute - I was told to stop dragging the sign back in, they'll get it because I shouldn't be lifting heavy things now I'm preggers! :haha: I did reply with, have you met me? You know I'll still be dragging that sign out into the street and lugging it up the stairs at nine months! I might give up the bike commuting once I get big enough to affect my balance but otherwise, business as usual. Unless I get sciatica again in which case I will take full advantage of lying in bed, crying and moaning and insisting on being waited on hand and foot.


----------



## JLM73

*CB* yup put your FOOTS up :haha: All that pressure in the pelvis makes it hard for blood/fluid to make it back up! My ugly varicose veins on my left leg get sooo dark and like double the size - my docs always freak, but I had jobs I couldn't sit at, so get yourself some TED stockings from the pharmacist/med store, or tight support hose. They basically are like tight pantyhose and keep the fluid from building up- I will have to use them whenever I get a BFP:thumbup:

*Camps * we both thought I was past my fertile window, as I got a + opk back on cd10! I've no idea why he's down there- but keep in mind he's 52 and retired from the military, so even when we dated years ago- he didn't have to work- Military check every month ...
I know he is a HUGE Miami Univ fan, so if anything is going on with them he would go- also he helps his brother with a semi trucking biz- so they may have made a run down there with the bad weather- they supply materials for roads and roofs


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* I'm right there with ya! As long as you aren't high risk most docs say do what you were doing before - crazy things aside. I always worked until just before due dates, except with surro twins as I got some early labor and they put me on bedrest in the 8th month I think it was:shrug: I still wasn't laying in bed :haha: I mean cmon if your hubs is working and you have to drive other kids to or from school....
I've also been told becoming a slouch can actually cause MORE probs in preg- blood clots etc:shock:
With DD me and her dad were partners on the ambulance- I worked lifting the stretcher and patients etc until 5th month, and only came off the road when I caught a respiratory infection! So the danger wasn't the physical stuff, it was the germy stuff:(
Anyhoo- each person is diff, so they have to choose. I stay active as possible, because I already have high b/p so I need to NOT gain alot of weight etc


----------



## gigglebox

J, you sould still be covered with the last mega booty call-a-thon if he doesn't make it back today.

Feeling is back in my mouth and basically everything is sore on the right. Tongue doesn't hurt any more than anything else. 

J, i definitely thought of the tongue piercing lol! Sadly, the center of my tongue had feeling. I thought it'd be funny to get something done and freak out the piercer when i literally had no reaction to the pain hahaha

Wookie, any special plans on how you'll announce to hubs?


----------



## claireybell

Take some Meds Gigs to take the edge off, so many nerves in the gums, painful :( 

Wow look at those OPK's again J!! The slight temp rise may not be that accurate if you had positive opk's couple days ago & now again.. This time could be the real deal :thumbup: He better whizz his ass back from Miami prompto!! 

Ah big hugs Camps :hugs: i used to feel like that when Riley would be away for days at a time, missing their lil chops & cheekiness, embrace the hormones, i do :) When is lil man back home with you?

Well, thats whats doing my head in with my puffy feet n ankles, they've been fine & i been at work today but i have a desk job so most of day inbeen sat down but it has been very warm again today so thats probs why.. Im laid in bed now, feet up ;)


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Gigs* I know he has fathered SEVEN kids lol- the last should be about 7 yrs old, but I just wanna be SURE in case he has developed any :spermy: issues since then
You all know how men are - Nothing wrong with THEM ever! :haha:

I did send him a pic of that super +opk telling him it's def go time- nothing in reply, so hopefully he won't pull the ish he did the other night[-X
I knowwww where he lives, and I willll come by and rape him:trouble::rofl:

OMG I just saw on the news a lady in KS gave birth to a 14 lber. Def a c sect baby even tho the news always tries to make it sound like it wasn't lol.
As soon as they teased the story I said "14 lber" just looking at him. 
Babies that big are not fun at all IMO as they aren't like newborns!
The couple even said They expected the baby to be 10 lbs, but not 14, so while still at hospital they had to send grandma out to return ALL the newborn clothes, and exchange for 6-9 mo clothes:roll:
No fun I tell ya! He looked SO fat like a Bhudda- but not in a cute way :(
I would bet mom was gestational diabetic- their babies are always really big!
I prefer the 6.5-7.5 pound range as they are so so little and can wear all the cute teeny things:cloud9:....well for a bit :haha:

OK ladies I am FINALLY happy with my 2nd art piece! Added more crystals onto the silver metal piles so now they look like meteors!

*Gigs*Do you name your pieces? :-k I'm torn!
Thinking about calling this one Meteor Flower lol


----------



## campn

I always bring up the news to here, but that Brock Turner story is pissing me off. Especially what his dad said in defense of him. Have you guys heard about it?


----------



## FutureMrs

Its so disturbing eh Campn, literally makes me sick reading it..


----------



## mrs.green2015

The whole thing is just disgusting Campn. Maybe someone should do "20 minutes of action" to him and see how he likes it.


----------



## gigglebox

Well i have enough anxiety issues so i'm not even going to look it up...

J, i like the art. It reminds me of shooting stars.

Anyone here play video games? Hubs has an xbox, and i got him Zoo Tycoon to play with Des. Des loves it, and has figured out how to navigate the character (zoo owner i guess) and is running him around the zoo like a boss. Color me impressed.


----------



## campn

I can't believe what the judge said that he doesn't want it to have a big impact on him. Really? What about the impact on the girl? 

So much evil happening to women until this day and age and still, no one cares.


----------



## JLM73

I am so ready to scream AND :cry:
Nothing from donor alll day- I text him I needed an update - he says he's still heading back from - now Ft Myers with his boss- apparently they went to get specialty motorcycle parts and they were still wet blah blah:ignore:
So I said hey even if it's 1 am I will do all the work!
Then he said he was not staying up late cuz he's been up since 3am:huh:
again WTF does that have to do with me - clearly I was just stressing how important it is to me, and he replied he understood.
Sooo I said ok just let me know when you know how far out you are...
He then replied that he was tired and frustrated cuz his boss was chewing him out etc:growlmad: again :ignore: WTF does that have to do with ME!?
I told him ok well a BJ is a stress reliever right lol so can't you spare 10 mins??
He then said it doesn't work that way for him- so last I text - ok so I just need to know if you are out...and nothing back :brat:
I am Soooo F- ing sick of this sh*t!
It's one thing when it's a donor whoever- but He KNOWS me- we dated before, and have still been cool after - I know 3 days before isn't horrible- but it aint great either considering TODAY is def showing all the physical signs, and cervix was nearly closed from my notes on FF for BD day ...
I just went from Yay for finally knowing where I am in cycle to FML again...


----------



## pacificlove

J, what about tomorrow morning? Sorry donor is being difficult...


----------



## JLM73

:nope: he already said he has a doctor appt and then back to work
and I am not asking anymore- since he is not replying to my last question asking if he is out, I am sure he is waiting for me to be the nice one as usual and say "Ahh, it's getting late...no worries let's just cancel" Bullsh*t I am NOT being the one to cancel.
I'm sure he is hoping for that.
I have a feeling that he was on board but I'm sure he must have a GF as he literally chatted every 30 secs while I was there the other night - claiming it was a "friend" asking for advice. Bullsh*t there too! Bcuz if he couldn't tell a "friend" he would chat later on the advice thing, then how is it he keeps going so long NOT seeing my msgs:growlmad:
Do men ever grow the F up??
I'm adding him to the wishy washy donor list- and all I can do now is hope 3 days ago somehow works-otherwise I am just about to be off TTC for a while...this has been 24 months straight almost....


----------



## JLM73

FF took away my dotted O line once I entered today's +opk...:roll:
If I go by temps and the O dip norm, then the dip was ystrdy(cd13) which is my normal O day(without soy), and temp rise of .51 today :-k so all I can do is hope pray and cross everything that things went like this- then that would be about 2 days time and the :spermy: should have been waiting on the egg....doable- so I will talk myself off the ledge and just be happy I have some chance in the TWW...I am just so F-ing irritated with how sh*tty he has been since BD Sunday...and THIS is why I have the avatar I do for TWO years now:growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

ah J :hugs: not another flakey d-bag! It sounds like your suspicions are correct, he probably has a little som' som' on the side. And they, that last pregnancy I had was most likely from 3 days before, so you're definitely in with a chance! In fact, maybe it'll be what you needed, maybe doing it the days of wasn't quite the trick, but this will be :thumbup: also, I know what you said about the os being closed-ish, but heck, it was still open enough and you definitely had fertile fluid, so I'd definitely say you're in this cycle.

Now, it might not hurt to be proactive and line someone up for next month though. JUST IN CASE. Because I know you're ready to call quits, but if it was me, I couldn't deal with the "what if" regarding possibly missing a good egg if I sat out a cycle. I'm already beating myself up about that now since I've been sitting out since February.


----------



## wookie130

J- I'm so sorry this has been such a rollercoaster, and that your donor-ex is acting flaky. It really sucks. :nope: I hope things start calming down in your world.

Campn- Yeah, the whole Brock Turner thing is just inexcusably awful. Have you read the victim's letter to Brock? It is the most frank, scathing, and brutally truthful thing I think I've ever read on the subject of rape and sexual assault. I'd say that if anyone can read that with a dry eye, and NOT understand the magnitude of this asshole kid's actions, and how he literally has gotten nothing more than a mere slap on the wrist...I just really have no words. That judge needs to GO DOWN for letting this vile excuse of a little puke off this easily for a crime that puts less-affluent, less-white, less priviledged men behind bars for YEARS upon YEARS. This kid deserved no less than the 14 years that was originally being thrown out there. He robbed this young woman of everything, and he cannot blame it on alcohol. :gun:

Gigs- I guess if I actually DO end up getting pregnant again at some point, I won't tell my DH until I have betas, and an ultrasound at 7 weeks, which for me is an automatic given, given my obstetric history, and also my age. I've even contemplated not telling him until after I have some type of results from the MaterniT21 screening, but I figured that would be too long to wait. I suppose if I go and get the betas done, and they're not doubling correctly, or moving in the wrong direction, I'll tell him, as I'll need the emotional support. But...I don't know. For some reason, I do want to make sure that things are looking viable and "normal" before letting the cat out of the bag to anyone. And I definitely think we'd stay on team green...we found out with our last two, but I think for a third, it would be wonderful to be surprised at the birth.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I've been AWOL ladies... My grandmother is in her final stretch. She's been ok recently (well, as ok as a 92 year old with cancer in 3 places can be), but all of a sudden on Sunday she wouldn't get out of bed, she had no energy, and she couldn't have a BM. Best guess by doctors is that she has a bowel obstruction. Monday she was worse, Tuesday afternoon she had "the surge". Not sure how many of you are familiar with the surge, it's also known as the rally and terminal lucidity. It's when someone with a terminal illness has a sudden surge of energy and is able to do things they couldn't for a while before and they talk to family members and sometimes eat, sit up, etc. It occurs shortly before death, anywhere from hours to weeks, but usually days. I got to spend some quality time with her Tuesday afternoon. This afternoon she was back to lying down constantly and she was in pain from not being able to have a BM. We gave her morphine and she insisted on me hugging her constantly until it kicked in. Aka I hugged her and she wouldn't allow the hug to end. The morphine hadn't kicked in after 20 min so my mom gave her more, after about 5-10 more minutes she was no longer in pain and fell asleep and I was able to escape her grasp haha. Anyway, it's just kinda tough playing the waiting game when it comes to the death of a loved one. 

Flueks- I'm so sorry to hear about the drowning. I can't even imagine. Prayers <3

Fern- I was worried for a sec when you said the line was light, thank goodness for the 3+ on the clearblue weeks estimator! Although I figured the light line was from the hook effect. Baby dust for continued stickiness :dust:

M&S- oooo that line is getting darker eeeeeee!

Gigs- you're still quite early haha, bfn means nothing right now :)

Campn- that flower letter thing is so cute!

J- ugh your life is so difficult! Why can't you find a non-flaky donor? I'm so frustrated for you! I hope that BD from 3 days ago left enough :spermy: that lived long enough to fertilize your eggo. 

To the people I missed - I didn't forget about you, I just forgot what you posted about honestly. I love you all!


----------



## shaescott

Wow a 14 lb baby is insane!

And as for the Stanford rapist, I don't even want to say his name. It's disgusting. I can't believe he only got 6 months. "20 minutes of action" my ass, it was 20 minutes of holding a girl down and raping her. He deserves to rot in jail, idgaf that it will affect him, that's the point of a punishment!!! How does the judge think the victim feels?! Ugh it's such bull.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, sorry to hear about your grandmother:hugs: take all the time away from here to spent it with her. When we loose a grandparent we loose so much knowledge. . I now have lost all of my grandparents and just the other day mom and I were looking at some roses in my garden and had some questions. Our answer: "oh grandma would have known that!" 
Hugs to you, be strong! 

I haven't read or heard anything about a rapist.. must be something just south of the border?


----------



## JLM73

*LADIES!!*:wohoo: OMG OMG:wohoo:
Guess who got a call to come n ride the giant pickle??
THIS girl:smug: That's who!!!:bunny:
I totally take back everything bad I said earlier :blush:
He contacted me just after 10 to say he would be home in 10-15 mins I :plane: there so he didn't change his mind!
I even brought the cup/syringe/softcup to make it a literal 10 mins in and out like i said LOL, but he said no lets do it the right way :cloud9:

I totally had visions of him not even working that late and BS about the custom bike parts still being freshly painted blah blah...
but:blush: Umm yea:blush: When I got there ( looking and smelling as sexy as I could mind you- He opened the door looking a hot mess, uniform on, annnd as I entered his Fam room :blush: Freshly Painted custom bike parts ...My bad lol
They look really cool tho- They are the hard shell side cases you see on bigger Harleys etc, and are painted so they appear like skeleton arms holding Ak47s are shooting from each side, with shell casings flying out- very cool.
He and his buds are all ex military war vets, so they all still go to the range using sniper rifles AKs etc :shrug: 
He showed me one when we were dating and it was so awkward lol.
He's like wanna see my gun? So I was thinking:gun: ...Ok sure
NOPE he hauls a 3ft+ long case out from under the bed and sets up a sniper rifle with scope, night vision etc and sets it up in like 30 secs then starts telling me where to look thru :shock:
Damn- I like boy stuff, but Didn't see that comin:rofl:
Ok back to my art!:cloud9:


----------



## shaescott

Yay J! I'm glad he came through! 

I have a question about this donor (kinda awkward, it's about his pickle). You said it's long so it reaches all the way to the cervix when it goes all the way in. Is there still some at the base that can't go in because it's reached the limits of your uh pickle jar? Cuz when you said it reaches the cervix/end of your vag I was thinking "it doesn't have to be that long to do that does it?" SO is probably a 7 when fully hard and it's like a perfect fit so that it hits my cervix and stuff while going all the way in on his end... So since you said this guy was loooooong I was wondering if it doesnt go all the way in on his end...? Awkward question haha!


----------



## claireybell

Haha yay J for seconds with Donor!!! :thumbup: 

Oh Shae :hugs: so sorry to hear about your grandmother hun, take all the time you need xx


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I love your profile pic!! 

J, wohoo on donor being available! :sex: very happy for you that he did follow up on his promise to get you knocked up ;)


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa im going to go on Pinterest app & see if they have one for 33 wks too Lol

So this is not ttc or pg related but a friend shared this lil clip on fb with me this morning & my heart melted ha ha! Just hope its viewable..

https://www.facebook.com/1808546492690057/videos/1808557159355657/


----------



## claireybell

Yes the link works for me <3


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae sorry to hear about your gran. I'm familiar with the surge idea, my dad flew countries while I was at the hospital in labour because they thought his mum was about to go - he didn't get to see his first grandchild til he was several days old, and the old b***h lived another three months. (She wasn't a nice person) My mum sadly never got the lucidity, she was so doped up on morphine 24/7 I'm not sure she knew what planet she was on. But that was ok. She wasn't in pain.

I was always under the impression that the birth canal is pretty stretchy and expands to fit, kinda like a magic glove. My DH is about 8" I think and it feels like he hits the top? the end? the back? :haha: whatever you'd call it. But a guy I briefly went out with just before I met DH was longer, and he fit too.

That rapist boy - I was reading about him the other day. I'm not often quick to jump on the militant feminist bandwagon but if there's ever an example of white male priviledge, he is it. :growlmad: As my friend said, his athletic achievements cease to matter one bit when he made that decision - he's not an athlete who made a mistake, he's a rapist who can swim. I think the uproar it has caused will follow him longer than his prison sentence - and with good reason. 

J - hooray that he came through! Bike parts sound cool. I got a diamond ring already so I want a Yamaha VMAX for my push present this time :haha:

Wooks, we're team green this time too. I was desperate to know the other times, #1 because he was the first, #2 to see if he was a girl and to get the gender disappointment out the way early if he wasn't, and obviously #3 is a girl so now I can't decide if I have a preference because there's so many pros to both girl and boy so I guess that means I don't care :D and it'll be nice to have a totally different experience again to the others (and save some money on scans :blush: )

Darn, as per usual I have forgotten everything else.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'll upload today's test porn once the stick dries. I'm happy with the progression, only have one FRER left and don't intend to buy any more :) the compulsion to test has subsided, thank goodness.


----------



## M&S+Bump

10, 12 and 14 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry about your grandmother. I hope that when it's time she can go peacefully. 

J, awesome news on donor. Here's hoping for bfp in 2 weeks or less :)

Gigs. I play video games. I never played zoo tycoon but my BFF played it many many years ago on the PC and I asked her to release the lions in the zoo. I'm more into rpg, adventure games. 

Fern thanks dear :)

M&S fab progression:)

CB, greenie, campn, pacific, wookie hope you ladies are doing okay. Also to everyone else as well if I left out anyone.

So yesterday was 3rd search day and his body still hasn't been recovered. My bffs sis is pretty number right now which is probably for the best for now. Apparently there are a bunch of fallen trees in the area he jumped into the water. So sad. I feel awful for her and his family. So devastating to lose someone you love especially so tragically. Anyways, I'm not as flipped out about work, still ready for weekend though. Also I've been considering opks CD 25 to positive just so I can kinda expect AF.


----------



## shaescott

M&S! You're super preggers!!!! Congratulations! :dust: for stickiness! 
Hm that's interesting that it fits like a magic glove haha. SO says I'm supposed to add 2 when I say his length cuz people assume I'm adding 2 and subtract 2 mentally, but I don't add 2 and it frustrates him cuz he thinks people think he's small cuz of it haha. Guys and their fragile egos...


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I'm sorry to hear that :(


----------



## gigglebox

Will catch up on the ipad, just wanted to upload today's test. Nada.

Eta...when i look at it on the ipad, i can see a faint skinny line, but i promise there's nothing there "in real life".
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, so sorry about your grandmother. I hope her passing is peaceful. 

J, so glad donor came through!!! And frankly, i'm a little surprised, add to that it wasn't that late! Did your mom ask why you were leaving the house so late? Also, how was the session this time? Hope he got to business quickly.

Fluek, such a sad story. I would be in pieces if that happened to des. Regarding opk's, it never hurts to track your cycle tentatively to get an idea of where you're at by the time you're actively ttc'ing. Plus if you have any issues (like late ovulation, short or irregular lp, etc.) that come up, you already have a few cycles documented to show your doc if it comes to that. Plus, peeing on opk's help the poas urge :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

BFN for me this morning too. I'm probably out. It's all good! :)

Shae- I'm so sorry about your grandmother. Like the others, I hope her passing is peaceful, and she's surrounded by those who love and cherish her. :hugs: 

J- I'm glad donor came through! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie, what kind of tests are you using?

I hope at least one of us turns it out. Honestly though, I really don't think I ovulated this month, or if I did it was one of those "weak ovulation" things i've read about. I actually don't know if i'll bother with any more tests.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies!
My chart is alllll over the place with temps!?:wacko:
My stupid laptop charger is cutting on and off every cpl sec grrrr gotta go to goodwill and see about a used one

*Shae* Donorex can hit the bottom with some of the base NOT in me. I know guys like to brag about being 9inches , but this dude seriously is 9.5...and that is LIMP!:shock:
Basically guys erection is due to the spongey tissues filling with blood and valves keeping it there, so thank BeJesus in his case it doesn't get thicker or longer, just more firm. Mind you even when totally hard it's not like they turn into steel:haha:
So yea, when going full bore he def moves the Ute, but we ladies are made that way- to give a little, and even when full hard- there is still some flexibility to men:thumbup:

I am literally in awe everytime he drops trousers like its normal LOL
cuz it literally hangs down SOooo long:shock::cloud9::shock:
**I must add he is very aware of his size and is very considerate for the most part, and will ask if I'm ok etc- he was married long ago for like 15yrs and he said ex wifey didn't wanna have sex much at all saying it was not comfortable:haha:
And he says pretty much every girlie he has dated said the same.
So I think he has developed a complex in the *Too Big *mindset.

He does ask often Are u ok, Are you good, You need me to stop etc etc:roll:
Does get annoying sometimes, but I'm like DUDE! I'm good, I will let you know if it hurts lol. So he's calmed down on that now.:thumbup:
He also has this "technique" that his ex agreed to where he only puts the "tip" in :-k hard to explain, but it's at a certain angle, so it apparently feels good for him, and would best be described as rubbing the G spot :cloud9: yea...that part :rofl:

Sorry to ManFriend, but he has sooo been bumped down on the Ranks list- new Champion:rofl:

*Gigs* I came in his house like -Ok how ya wanna do this? I got the cup, and I'll do all the work ! Chop Chop!
He was like - No I am showering first...OK no complaints
So I perused the cool bike parts, and pics of his fam and kids- trying to envision what a baby would look like btwn us ( u know how we girls are lol)
So when he came out- he's just walking around naked and he's not shy so I def took the opp to check out the whole bod in full light- Day-um! I didn't realize his butt and thighs etc were so muscular for a 52 yr old dude! :blush: now I have gotten myself all googley eyed over him again ...sigh

OK so He kept asking how i wanted it and I kept asking HIM lol so finally I was like just get on the bed- The ONLY thing that he can't control himself much during is nether kissing:winkwink: so I went to work, and he was def enjoying himself watching etc- apparently both exes said HELL to the NO bcuz they said he had too much pre-cum!

I'll admit he's "drippy" like I totally understand why he's never used lube in his life!
But it's not so excessive that I would complain- just comes out regularly i guess you would say??

Anywho that lasted about 10 mins before he was like stop stop stop lol
Then he moved to the rear position- Aye AYe Captain :rofl:
His fave view, and of courrrrrse he held off until he made sure I got MINE, annnnd he finished with me:cloud9:

THEN get this :wohoo: he literally stayed in while I fought off aftershocks:haha: because he said he didn't want anything to leak out yet:cloud9:!! He just stood there( He was standing, I was on the VERY edge of his tall bed**He's like 6'1 and I'm barely 5'6 so takes some lining up hehe.
When he slowlllly removed himself- i clenched the vajay and put in my softcup-Voila!
Realllly hoping for a BFP in the next 13 days of my LP Now :wohoo:


----------



## JLM73

Oh and *LadyShae* :hugs:<3 So so sorry about your Gram:(
We went thru that with my dad took him a few weeks to actually pass- kept getting called to his nursing home that this was it, and no, over and over, but he was basically in like a coma for the last week. 
I remember thinking maybe he hasn't left so far that he can't hear us, so I whispered in his ear- It's ok Dad...We are all ok- You can go now- we love you! and kissed his forehead:cry: He passed a few hours later...
Gut wrenching- and DS was only 2 months old and never saw him- but my dad always took care of everything for our fam- so I felt like he was trying to hang on to a body that was failing for years in the end. I see him every now and again in dreams, and he always looks happy!


----------



## wookie130

J- Reading your donor tales is kind of like reading porn. It's dirteeeeeeeee!!!! :rofl:

Gigs- I'm using those shitty Babi Bluecross Onestep tests that got about the worst reviews EVER on Amazon. I ordered them due to their price, prior to really realizing how god-awful they were. They are NOT 10 miu, as claimed, and a lot of ladies don't get a line ever on them, when FRER's give them clear bfp's. It's kind of crazy, but there are over 1,000 negative reviews. I'm sure I'm not pregnant, and my period is due to arrive on the 14th. So, now I'm just biding my time. It's all good.


----------



## gigglebox

I love dream visits from late loved ones <3 I haven't had any in some time. All my grandparents are deceased, except one who is a step-grandpa and he is estranged from our family. My grandma passed and he got all her money, and a couple years later my uncle got aggressive cancer. Grandpa was expected to help pay for treatment with that money, but the story is he didn't do anything to help out. He was also in another relationship somewhat quickly after grandma's passing.

Yikes, all irrelavent. 

My last grandparent, my dad's mom, passed when Des was three months old or so. There's a really eerie photo of my grandma holding him about 4 days before she died. She looked terrible, very gray skin, sunglasses on so you can't see her eyes, and her wrinkles were very pronounced. Then in her arms is des, new to this world, all chunky and filled out, pink and bright eyed. The contrast is really intense.


----------



## gigglebox

Haha, i commented on dead grandparents and said nothing of your sexcapade! Sounds like he put effort in, which is great! Also sounds like he's the yummiest donor you've lined up recently. Sounds like you are in with a fantastic chance this month! :thumbup:

Lol wook, i've definitely been a sucker too, accidentally buying junk. Actually i just returned a purse i bought online because the seller said it was 12" by 10.75"....well she had extended the shoulder strap and measured from the bottom of the bag to the top of the strap! Who does that?! I mean obviously you just masure the bag....i don't know what she was thinking. It also looked close to square sized in the photo, but it was def only 5.5" tall lol. Not going to hold what i need it to hold!

It was super cute though. Dooney and bourke, and had ducks all over it <3


----------



## JLM73

*wooks* yea I am the Trainwreck of the TTC Bus lol, and my donor sagas are renowned :rofl:
Hey I don't care if he clown shoes on last night and a red nose - I'd have F'd that clown quick fast and in a hurry just to feel securely in the TWW. I know I *should* be covered within 3 days, but I've been at this 23 cycles now, and with my super reg cycle ( without soy) I def :sex: spot on most of the year, so I feel MUCH better now:thumbup:

Here I was trying to keep him from catching feelings and I am the one reminiscing :blush: We'll see what happens in the near future :shrug:
I know how he acted before, and I know he is purposely trying to keep a distance this time. I don't think it's over Non GF/friend - whenever he mentions her he sounds annoyed, and when she popped in last cycle during my window:growlmad: (that's why we ended up in the car), he said they haven't had sex yet, and he only knew her a cpl months, and she was on her period anyway lol.
Of course I am thinking :
1 WHO does that??? Why would you tell a guy you are on the rag, UNLESS he tried something?? I doubt he did tho, because he is not aggressive AT ALL, pretty much old school gentleman and will wait for the girl to make the moves.
2 He is 100% blunt - sometimes TOO much about what he feels, likes, doesn't, and sex for sure- we talk about past partners all the time, had a nice long convo on past sex things the other night :haha: So if she was a GF or he was hittin that hotpocket, I'm pretty sure he would just outright say so.
...If anything - as far as keeping info from a girl- he wouldn't keep a GF from me - so much as keep OUR arrangement from her, as I know he doesn't like to hurt ppl's feelings until time- and then he will just outright be blunt lol.

The only reason I am like :-k I wonder what he is feeling, is bcuz there was NO kissing during any of these donor sessions:saywhat:
And i KNOW he loved kissing from before, sooo, me thinks that he wanted to keep distance- none of our positions have had him laying on me even- always over the edge of the bed so he can stand and work those fine legs an butt cheeks :haha:
I'm not even a butt girl lol!
I always give him a hug and thank him profusely after donor session, but he def doesn't move towards a kiss....UNTIL last night:shock:
He planted one on ME!?!:huh: I was like WTF just happened??:huh:
Now I am all kindsa confused about what he's feeling...
Will know in a few months I guess, as all his kids are older adults living away with kids even, and he only has 2 younger ones, and apparently the mom refuses to let him see the kids much at all, so he really hasn't been involved with them much :(

So WHEN I get my :bfp: ( positive thinking) I already told him he is more than welcome to come to Scans if he would like to and the birth, and I would visit if he'd like:shrug:
He said "That would be really nice" ....I kinda felt sad for him- must be hard having 2 kids that he pretty much a stranger to
We'll figure it out as we go- he doesn't want any fam/friends knowing about this donor thing- I'm sure after 7 kids, and the way mom of last 2 is alienating him- his fam would FLIP out! So I told him ok well you can Be the God father to kiddo:shrug:
Hell that's what God Parents are supposed to do in old days- step in when the parents are gone etc. He smiled again about that.
So we shall see. In the meantime- I gotta go make some more candied bacon and start framing my art!
*GIGS* I got like 6 huge frames - really nice antique metal and wooden from the Goodwill! $3 EACH!!
:blush: yea....and so I have something to occupy my brain besides last nights kiss:wacko:


----------



## Fern81

Just a quick hi

Shae- sending you and your family mega cyber hugs. Losing a loved one sucks no matter what the circumstance. I lost my grandpa last year this time and ever since he has visited me in my dreams. Lots of love hun. Xx

M&s - yay for geeky ticker ;)

J- sounds like good timing finally! Fx xx

Gigs& wookie -still keeping fx for you guys too!


----------



## pacificlove

J, quite the donor saga again. Ha-ha, we shall see what else it turns into. Fx last night's session turns into a real bfp! 

Gigs, I'd love a visit from my grandparents in my dreams.. however I get lots of visits from our first dog whom I miss so dearly. 

I have been hearing the bald eagles this morning. Better check all my animals are still safe. ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry I don't comment I read along but I'm usually too tired or too sick to reply. Just know I love you all!
And special to hugs to shae and flu. You both are in such a hard spot. 

So a selfish update below:
They found DHs truck. Of course totally stripped. Everything from inside the truck was gone, including my preggie drops dor nausea (weird) oh and even trash like a receipt and bag I left in there for "sickness" lol so idk what happened. BUT they didn't take our boat key in the glove box or touch anything in the toolbox in the bed of the truck. Except! They took DHs lunch pail that had work keys in it from his dad who passed away. They both work in the same industry. My heart absolutely breaks for him. I hope I missed them the first time I looked. I would give anything in the world for him to have those back. 

On a positive note my first scan is tomorrow. DH is 100% convinced it's twins. Me, not so much. We plan on telling our moms after our scan tomorrow.


----------



## wookie130

Green- OMG!!! :growlmad: Who does this? And I'm sorry about those keys... That's infuriating. I'm glad you got the truck back - again. Hopefully there won't be a third time! That would just be ludicrous. 

I know that nausea all too well...I was pretty sick with both kids, but I was sicker with my son. The old wives' tale states that you're actually sicker while carrying girls, but neither of my kids followed any of the "rules"...they both had heart rates in the opposite-gendered heart rate zone, and the Chinese gender prediction chart was wrong with both of them, also. For your sake, I do hope it IS twins! The idea of having twins scares the shit out of me, already having two children, but people I've known who've had a set of twins as their first babies generally cope so well with it...it's all they've known as parents! So, for you, that would be amazing!

Good luck at your scan! It's really just :cloud9: to see that little heart flickering away on the screen. It won't look like much more than a booger or a gummy bear, but still!!! It's amazing. :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

MrsG what time is your scan?? Eeeee!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, can't wait for your update on the scan tomorrow! So exciting:)
As for the truck, I hope they find the thief but glad you got the truck back. I hope insurance will pay for the damages even tho some things gone are irreplaceable. If you have pictures of those items it might be worth to put a plea out on local Facebook sites and the local used sites as well.


----------



## mrs.green2015

9:30 cb :)


----------



## campn

Flu- I'm so sorry hun, I can tell it's really getting to you to because you love your friend of course, I would say try not to think too hard about it cause knowing myself if I did it'd completely ruin me. You're a strong girl though I know I don't have to worry too much about you! <3 

Shae- I can only imagine what you're going through right now. I lost my grandma when I was 14 years old and I still remember laying awake in bed late at night crying while looking out the window. We were so close and it was the first time I lost someone close. Sending you lots of love. 

J- Glad the donor came through for you!!

Gigs- I swear I see something on that test but maybe it's just my eyes, I'm still so full of hope for you!

Wook- Sorry about the bfn! How many DPO are you?? It ain't over until AF is here and even then I keep denying it. 

Green- Wow miserable SOBs thieves! Nausea pills!?? Sorry about the keys, hopefully they're just moved around but not lost. Good luck tomorrow at your scan! Ask where your placenta is so I can gender guess already :p


----------



## claireybell

Wookie - no bigger than a booger hahaaa this just floored me :rofl: 

Eeeep 9:30 MrsG yay!!! I hate apts & scans that are later in day! I'l be lurking for updates & a wee piccy hehee!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wookie- lol! 

Cb- I know I love appointments in the morning!

Campn- have you started on Juliette's name yet?

So we're telling our moms by putting a scan pic in a picture frame that says "grandma" or "baby" or something lol


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*LOVE the frame idea!
I too hope you get :one of each: <== Boy and Girl twinnies!
I'd LOVE that- 2 boys would be awesome too! SInce I have ALL DS's stuff since newborn lol (baby hoarder alert!!)

So pisses me off the things they took that could NOT have meant a thing to them, and DEF the Keys :(
Rotten b*stards! Your hubs DEF needs a gps tracker on his truck and def rekey the locks! They likely took the receipts to look for acct #s/ credit card info, or even names for fake ID stuff- I used to work at a police dept -and they LOVE getting personal info- I hate thieves!


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Can not believe no one has posted in like 6 hours:saywhat:
I just finished an all day art project- in bed finally with a huge salad, and my Left ovary is HURTING grr. WTH?? Not sure I will use soy again, as how many freaking eggs are popping?? thought I could finally say blah blah dpo today....


----------



## pacificlove

Been kind of slow here the last 2 days.

J, it seems like the soy likes messing with your normally straight forward cycles. Unless memory serves me wrong. 

Mrs G, I love the frame idea! We gave the grandmas to be a book called "how to be a grandma" according to them a very interesting read. 

I was bringing grain bags to the duck run earlier. Lifting was kind of awkward, it was like I could feel a bump, even tho I don't really have one yet. a hubby task soon.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I think you're ovulating today? Lol idk. Maybe. 

Pacific- I imagine lots of chores will be hubbys soon. You do a lot around your little farm!


So I apparently can't eat meat anymore. It's disgusting to me. I literally spit out the chicken I made for dinner. So carbs and more carbs it is for me.


----------



## campn

J- Sounds like you're just releasing a pretty big egg which is awesome! It take it as a great sign! Good thing you got the juices! 

Green- I'll start tomorrow on the name! I just bought a hot glue gun even though I've never used one ever but hey, that's what Google is for. 
I couldn't stomach meat whatsoever, only thing I could eat was pasta and bread, just bland carbs for the win. 

Now my nausea (knock on wood) is all gone and I finally started gaining weight! I'm enjoying meat again.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, carbs were my best friend in first tri too. Mostly bread with creme cheese and jam or honey. 
With all the nausea I didn't gain any weight either. Just eat what stays down. Prenatal vitamins made me sick so just stuck to folic acid. As per my midwife "you still have lots of time to eat healthy in second tri" and I went with that motto.
Honestly I have yet to gain weight... but am trying to up ny protein intake now as per mw suggestion at the last appointment.

Campn,good luck with the hot glue gun ;) those things are for adults , or people that know how to adult. the first and last time I had to use one I handed it back to my friend. She was better at adulting then I was and i was getting stringy glue all over myself. :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Lol MrsG spitting out the chicken! Chicken is a really common food aversion when pg, it was with Riley but not so much with this lil one. I can eat most things now but im starting to not like Tea again...! Oober excited for your scan today :hugs: love the scan frame idea though! 

Glue guns? Ive probs missed a post about them but i loved them at school, everything had to be glued hahaaa!! 

Ooh J hoping this is the big egg release woop!! Esp now you've had 2 helpings of juice :)

Maaaan my BnB is being sloooooooow


----------



## Fern81

Good luck with your scan today Green! I keep stalking for updates even though I know it's way too early lol. I can't eat chicken atm but lentils & beans also have loads of protein and don't taste meaty, maybe worth a try?


----------



## wookie130

I didn't have any meat aversions, but I basically had an aversion to anything healthy that wasn't fruit. I wanted plums night and day, and Long John Silver's. Oh, and a Big Mac here and there. Oh, and let us not forget the jalapeno poppers. But salad, or veggies??? Forget it. :sick: So, I ate very shittily with both babies. Of course, those who really know me in real life found this hilarious, because I'm normally a health NUT...I do green smoothies/homemade green juices daily, eat entirely organic produce, lots of legumes and beans, and NO PROCESSED FOODS. EVER. No breads, no refined starches or carbs at all. I only use whole-fat organic dairy, and antibiotic-free/hormone-free grass-fed meats. So, people got a good hardee-har-har at my crap eating habits while pregnant. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted, 60 lbs later.  I'm almost back down to a size 8 from my old eating habits, but damn if healthy living doesn't necessarily yield the IMMEDIATE weight-loss results it did when I was 28. I mean, I feel awesome, and have a lot of energy to chase my kids around (which is what matters to me the most), but it takes a lot longer to loose the blubber at 38 than it did 28 years ago.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello everyone! Haven't checked in for ages so thought id so!

Had a very bad week, lil bro has his new bike stolen was £450, the next day I parked car on my drive, and must have put my purse on my bonnet to go help my friend lift her pram into my house, didn't notice for half hour went back outside and i was gone (had £1100 in was on my way to the bank it was al the deposits for the pups) .. And then the day after, we lust a puppy, it's hit me hard haven't stopped crying feel abit better today, £700 vet bill, plus had to return the ladies deposit and of course break the awful news she was supposed to collect him today, been a very hard and sad week x 

I forgot to post pics of my 20w scan from last week...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Camps- love the flower idea clever lady! I couldn't attempt any crafty stuff like that is end up gluing myself to them! Lol , how far apart are ur sis and yours pregnancies? Is she ahead? X

CB- oh no! Watch those feet have u told MW? Are u finding this time around your just kinda 'left to it?' I'm shocked at the lack of check ups during pregnancy! 

Gigs- your still early, didn't get my bfp with a FRER until 11dpo x


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's just after 5am and I'm wide awake.... I wish I could say it's because I'm so excited for my scan but I always wake up this early on my days off! But on work days I drag my butt out of bed at 7 to leave at 730 lol 

So glad lots of you has meat aversions. Just thinking about it grosses me out. I think I'll take ferns idea and eat beans and lentils as protien. 

Keep- I can't believe how far along you are! Beautiful scan. 

Campn- I'm so excited to see the name. As far as the glue gun, just point and shoot lol oh and practice on a piece a paper first to check out fast tr glue is coming out. 

I'm so suprised none of you gained weight early. I'm so bloated along with only eating carbs I've already gain a pound and a half! I'm so not used to carbs I think my body is freaking out. I normally only eat half a cup of complex carbs a day (sweet potato, brown rice. Ect.)


----------



## Flueky88

Hey guys I'm just going to have a post per page because I'm just a bit done mentally right now. I'm okay just hard to focus.

Gigs, thanks :hugs: I think I will do opks during my normal O time. I think if my cycles were shorter it'd be easier to resist them but waiting for O between CD 26 to 28 sucks. It could be worse though, I couldn't O at all or much later. I really hope both you and wookie get bfps :) do you get O like pains leading up to O? I do, I imagine it's my ovaries working hard on cranking out a good egg.

Wookie sorry for BFN. Totally possible for late implanter though ;)

J way to go on donation the other night. I hope you have a nice temp jump today that lasts for months ;)


----------



## gigglebox

So, I'm out. AF got me this morning already :( That gave me a 10 day LP, when it used to be 12. Last month's was also 10...I'm telling you ladies, I'm just under too much stress to keep a pregnancy right now :( I never told you all what the real big shocker on the thing with my sibling is (and Jill, if you're reading this, I will never speak to you again if you tell anyone, better yet, stop reading NOW please), but I found out right at the start of my cycle he had hid a camera in my room and video taped me. I have no idea how many times this happened but the detective found at least one video, as well as a bunch of private pictures of me an my ex gf (nothing sexual, but we were naked as we did a body painting session), all of this stashed on his thumb drive with all the other CP. How. F'ed. Up. Is. That. It's been so disturbing to me, either one, it was for him which is disgusting, or two, he re-distributed it to other sick-o's online. So violating, I just can't even, as they say these days. I'm really wondering what his official chargers are going to be regarding everything. The detective tried to pressure me into pressing chargers but I'm not going to as he already has a lot of stuff he's being charged for, however I may be called to court as I told her she could use it as evidence if need be. Thought his indictment was today but I can't find it on the public court scheduled so I have no idea when it will be. ANYWAY, given all that stress, I really think I just didn't ovulate this month, which would lead to low progesterone, which would explain an early period/short LP. And yes, I'm positive it's not IB, wayyy too much blood. To top everything off, Des is sick and I can't make egg deliveries today, so I'm not sure what to do about that...waiting for chefs to let me know how they want me to handle it.

Woooo, sorry to add more negativity to this thread :( Hope we can lighten it up with other BFP's! Wookie, you're next!

Green, I can't wait for your scan! 

PL, omg, you're so far along! Actually everyone is...geeze this time just flew by. How are all the animals adjusting/adjusted now? I was thinking of you yesterday when I was out weeding my garden. I was listening to the ducks just kind of quiet-quacking along (not, like, the annoying loud quack) while they were nosing the weeds I threw in the pasture and I'm just thinking "man, they are so annoying right now. I wonder if PL ever gets annoyed by their quack." For some reason the boys get a pass. Their "quack" is so cute! I wish they all sounded like that.

Keeps, thanks for checking in! Beautiful little girl you have stashed away in there :haha: Just realized she's due on my birthday :thumbup: Libras are great! So sorry about the bad stuff you've been dealing with :( I despise thieves. And oh, the loss of the pup :( so sad. I worked at a vet briefly, but quit after witnessing the death of a pup (well, I didn't see the vet actually put it down but I was helping try to keep it alive). It's just so traumatic, I'm sorry you had to go through that.

Campn, I'm excited for your flower project. Just do you best not to touch the hot glue or the end of the gun! 

J, I can't even begin to figure out what's going on with my body, let alone yours :haha: but I agree that is seems like soy may be screwing with things. I hope it's beneficial to the egg...wish there was some way to know.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, to answer the question about O'ing, I get the pain usually 1-2 days before ovulation. It starts out mild and then builds until it's pretty painful, then it goes away fairly quickly (usually and hour or two). My theory is the most mature egg must be making the largest follicle, and I guess I'm feeling the stretching of the growing follicle. The only thing I can't make sense of is why I don't feel mild pain on both sides, since follicles start growing on both ovaries. I assume it's just the biggest one, gets to a certain size and my body's like, "nope."


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs sorry you only have one grandparent left and it's an estranged one. I only have one left and she was soooo mean to me and my brother as kids. I've forgiven her but not forgotten. Thankfully she lives like 11 hours away so I see her rarely. I was a bit relieved she couldn't make it to our wedding as I didn't want to her about how DH wouldn't be good enough for her. 

J as mentioned previously your donor sagas are epic. I need popcorn to read them ;) Oh and hmmm that sounds very interesting about the kiss. Maybe he is getting feelings.

Fern I love your ticker :) also I do enjoy dreams of lost loved ones. They feel so real when they happen.

Pacific hope your animals are alive and well. When is your gender scan?

Greenie thank you so much. Also I cannot wait to hear about your scan today!! I'm so sorry about the truck, particularly the irreplaceable items.


----------



## Flueky88

Campn yeah I'm a pretty strong woman. I've been through a lot of death from a young age but I have survived. I guess I'm just so worried how she'll handle it. She's frail mentally and I just worry about major depression and suicide for her. I'll probably bring up counseling to her or grief support classes. I was only 4 or 5 with maternal grandpa death and I hadn't met him much before. My paternal grandfather committed suicide when I was 12 I think. It was hard, he was always making jokes. It was just a facade though, I think. It's hard losing our loved ones for sure. Oh you are a cauliflower now :) your pregnancy is seriously flying by. Oh also for the record, I've never used a hot glue gun. I would probably glue my fingers together or burn myself. 

Greenie I love your announcement ideal :) sorry no more chicken, just have to get through 1st tri and then hopefully you can eat more variety of things.

Pacific I'm always amazed by how much you do on the farm. You just keep going no matter what it seems :)

CB tomorrow you will be 33 weeks!! Oh and I just used a glue stick in school or the liquid Elmer's glue. 

J hoping you cranked out an awesome egg with that cramping:)


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie why does metabolism have to slow as we get older?? 

Keeps I'm so sorry it's been rough for you. That's a lot of money to lose and then the pup dying :( so sad. Beautiful scan pic though.

Greenie I know, it's amazing how our bodies are ready to get up on and off day but a work day it's like pulling teeth to get up sometimes. I wish you were in eastern time so you'd have your scan about now.

Gigs, holy crap. :hugs: I can't imagine trying to sort through those feelings. I hate that your brother has those "demons". I can't imagine what you are family are going through. Yes, it sounds like it would be a lot of stress to have a maintain healthy pregnancy. I hope that you can get some sort of peace in your life with this ordeal. Also, I hope you LP will bounce back. :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry to update like that guys. Anyways, so I'm beginning to think his body won't be recovered as it's not been found. I somehow won the lottery and am now on call tonight. However the nurse Tham I'm taking call for tonight is taking mine on the 20th so it's not as bad. I'm missing the meeting about changes this morning but I'm not driving about 1.5 hours for there and back, then possibly drive around all night. I did 90 miles for 3 stops Monday night. So yeah, I'll just ask people about it. Oh I'm going to see X-men movie tomorrow. Looking forward to something positive :)


----------



## Flueky88

Update, he was found this morning. The coroner confirmed it's him. I hope it helps bring them some closure. Anyways, greenie, bring us wonderful scan news to brighten the day :)


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* :hugs: You are SuperWoman! SO sorry for all you are going thru/have been thru! And I am super jealous you get to see XMen! I will have to wait for redbox on my budget......

*Camps* I 2nd *Gigsey* Hot glue guns are Amazing...till you touch the tip, OR drop some glue on your hand - it's like :shock: for 2 secs then nothing :haha:

*GigabyteYourtongue*:haha: That just came to me hehe- hope it's healing well!
And UHGHHGH! I can't even either with the secret filming!And fam at that!! WTF!
I have panic attacks ( mentally not physically) every now and again as to whether any of my exes have secretly taped me! How violating!
I even panicked with Donor ex marathon session the other night- thinking Maybe he's mad at me for just fading out and dropping off on our break up!
We were laying there nekkid during the break from round 1 and 2 and talking about sex outside and I said - Not anymore for me! I ain't tryin to end up on Pornhub!
And he said Why not ?:shock::saywhat: WTF??
I was like um NOOO! I am a very provate person and the ONLY ppl who have seen me nude are the ppl I dated/married...
I was a wee unnerved and kept looking around lol
But so sorry hun:(
My mother has a fam member -a brother as well- who had to flee Portugal way back in the 70's I believe as it came out that he had molested my mother and her sis yearrrrrs ago! Mom said she never told a soul, but apparently her sis told her hubs years later as an adult, and the whole fam issued all out KILL order on his ass:shock:
They don't play around over there- Fam handles things like that not cops and would beat him to death to this day if any of them ever see him again. 

They had to deal with some parting of her father's land last year, and he was due a share, but they all warned him- 40 yrs later mind you- that if he showed up the other bros and hubs were waiting for his ass....and not in a good way- so he stayed wherever he's holed up!

AFM my laptop battery took a perma-sh*t and if the plug comes out instant shutdown! Yet another cost I can NOT afford right now grrr.
But I was all excited to wake to a temp jump and umm no:nope:
I know an-ov cycles happen now and again but WTF??
Seriously I have 2 yrs of charts on FF and not a single an ov...I am NOT amused right now, and will def not mess with Soy again if this cycle is an-ov after all the +opks, especially the blaring one cd14, not to mention strong O pain...
:growlmad: I swear TTC just sends you from 1 worry to the next!

*Green* On edge here!!

*Keep* So so sorry about pup loss- I had a couple when breeding chis, and it's crushing! And omg the purse! I really hope the ass that stole it has Karma ten fold and fast! Did you call the coppers? Perhaps they could get prints from the thief!
If I may ask what caused the death at this late pup age?
Mine were lost
1- mom chewed cord way too short, and intestines showed- had to Euth. 2-, another pup same delivery she left in the sac- I was so pissed, but I worked over night and she was a 1st time mom(only delivery I ever missed)

2- Mom had a stillborn pup day after I bought her- def born early- stupid seller said she wasn't preg. SAME 2 yrs later had a pup, was all good for a full day-pup super feeding and nice weight, the next day I couldn't find where she hid it in the bathroom(baby gated off), dug thru the towel pile and found just the HEAD:sick: omg I can't ...I have NEVER had a dog eat their pup- EVER- I sold her squirrely ass back to the seller!
3- had a breech pup- which is fine- but chis with apple heads can get stuck- this pup was hanging out and I could NOT get the head delivered with every trick I know- raced to vet and pup no longer moving- meds given, pup delivered, dead, pup behind it also delivered dead( stupid vets didn't try resus) last pup successfully deliv.
Breeding is a tough deal- especially when you CARE and aren't just for $$:(


----------



## Flueky88

J, thank :hugs: it's only made me stronger. I just try to do right and enjoy who and what I have :) although the occasional glass or two of wine helps :rofl: sorry your laptop battery has bite the bullet. Hmm,I'm so confused by your chart. Sorry the soy seems to really mess with you. Oh and breaks my heart about hearing of the dead pups. I read a horrible article about 2- 3 weeks ago where a woman faked a miscarriage by killing her bfps dog and using its tissue and blood as her "miscarriage". Sometimes people disgust me. Anyways, I think I'm going to veg out an play legend of Zelda ocarina of time.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks - you won the lottery?? Dish the $ amounts Lol! Or is winning the lottery a phrase you use? Big hugs though hun :hugs: your stronger than me, i truely hope the body is found though.. Def speak to your friend about counselling :thumbup: 

OMG Gigs what the actual f**k?!!!! Mate you shouldnt have to deal with all this stress at anypoint!!ll but with it being your sibling..! Im so sorry! No wonder your hormones & period cycles are so shot at the moment! :hugs: Stress contributes alot with ttc bit the body will only do it when it feels ready.. Maybe NTNP X


----------



## claireybell

Flueks so glad they found him.. Still so so sad though :( xx


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps sorry about the rough time... hope they find the thief! Are there any (traffic) cams near by that the cops can check?
As for the pup. I once read a lovely story. There was an old abused dog who did not know love so that upon his death his only wish was to know what love feels like. God sent him back to earth where he was reborn as a pup. As he came out his breeder could tell something wasn't right with the pup but he stayed up night and day, nursing, warming and cuddling the pup in his attempt to safe it. The vet tried his hands but in the end the puppy left this world after a few days of struggle. As he crosses the rainbow bridge God asked how his life had been: the pup sat down at the other end of the bridge and said " I finally know what love feels like, I am waiting for my guy".
Breeding is hard, but whenever my breeder friends loose a puppy I like to remind them of this story. Some puppies tasks here on earth don't take them long to full fill.

Gigs, omg, I would be beside myself if I found that out!! What a bas!ard!!! I understand he's still relates to you...

As for animals, individually they don't take long, but all together it takes a moment. Now with the goats on the property, I can't do certain tasks by the ducks until the goats are locked away or they try to break into my duck run. As for duck noise, they are on the far end of the property, only of they all do the loud quack do I hear them here. 

More later


----------



## Flueky88

CB it's my metaphor as when my name is drawn to work those "unwanted" shifts. As "lucky" as I am, I think I need to buy a lottery ticket this week. Seriously, a piece og glass broke off my casserole pan Tuesday and I bit into it, then I got a fish bone in my tilapia fillet Wednesday. :rofl: yes, I found a topic board and people are saying they think she killed him or something. Ugh, I hope she doesn't read that trash. I don't imagine her doing it. I just happened to find it by typing drowned man at "blank". 

Pacific what a beautiful story. I could bawl like a baby.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, i just cried and held Des on the couch. I can't imagine that horror. Their family is in my thoughts.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific that lil story just made me well up completely! :(

Gigs .. Bless you, lil boys really do give the loveliest mummy cuddles :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Wow I can't believe the week some ladies have been having. 

Keeps- that royally sucks. So sorry. Hope the wheel turns and the scumbags get what they deserve. 

Same to you green with the car stolen & wrecked and then finding out those keys have been stolen. Hugs! Waiting (really impatiently) on good scan news.

Gigs- I have NO WORDS for that man. Can't even imagine what you are going through. I'm just so relieved that he is removed from you & your family's lives. I hope your body, mind & spirit recovers from the trauma soon. Xxxxx

Flueky- your friend is so fortunate to have you. You come across as such a strong lady. I hope there are no calls tonight! :)

Well, I shouldn't have complained about having no symptoms because I'm struggling with nausea today. Also, a few days ago I started noticing a pain in my lower back/buttocks which gets worse after going for a walk. At first I thought it was sciatica but it feels too different. So it turns out I have posterior pelvic pain; weirdly early in my pregnancy. Omw it's sore. Anyone have any advice for it eg stretches? I really can't afford to see a chiro or physiotherapist atm.


----------



## claireybell

Keeps, chin up that your week will start picking up.. Cant believe some turd stole your purse & in broad daylight??! Thieving gits!!! 

Animal loss is awful, whichever the animal, im so sorry.. Has probs hit you harder as your preggers aswell, things like that always crack me :( 

Gawjus scan profile though :)


----------



## claireybell

Ouchy Fern! I have SPD which is all muscle & ligaments really expanding, pelvis/pubic bone pain, bloody hurts! When i was very early preggers with Riley i had awful lower back pain for about a week, kept me awake at night & alsorts! Nothing helped but it just disapeared.. Hopefully the same will happen with you :thumbup: you could always google about stretches for it? Hope nausea just stays mild.. Its an odd sicky nausea isnt it! X


----------



## claireybell

MrsG... Still i lurk Lol! Hooe all is going well missus


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- I truley hope that having found him being some comfort to everyone involved. I can't imagine. You're truly in my thoughts today. I hope working/ winning the lottery isn't too bad too. You need something amazing to happen in your life soon. Hugs. 

Fern- aren't symptoms so amazing and so horrible at the same time? DH thinks I'm insane and probably dramatic lol 


On my way to the scan. We're sticking with our old Hospital/ medical center with our doctors so there's a little bit of a drive involved.


----------



## JLM73

*FluekyFlu...*:hugs: I am so glad they found him, and can have a proper burial etc. I know here in FL we have alot of drownings and ppl fall off boats etc and are never found, and the families live the rest of their lives thinking What IF, and holding onto that sliver they will see them alive somewhere- that endless search has to exhaust the soul...

*CB* lol lotto confusion:haha: I thought she meant that too till I saw the work part. We Americans are huge on sarcasm - so that kind of lotto win is the equivalent of - *Oh LUCKY meee...FML* lol
I said that MANY times when working medical or mandatory overtime at the Police Dept, on 20 mins notice with my kiddos stuck at school:growlmad:

This FF cycle is reallllly testing my ability to wait for the next day, and then the NEXT day etc to see when the F I will/did O.
*CB* I hope you were right and I O'd overnight, thus causing no real temp shift yet....It BETTER shift up tomoro:trouble:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* forgot to add - so proud of you for being willing to give evidence against him, as I'm sorry but peeping on strangers is a TOTALLY diff animal than peeping on family! Also you owe him a Hard PUNCH to his damn face, AND a kick in the balls...maybe he will recall THAT when he thinks of you rather than his perverse spoy vids WTF man....Long ago when we dated I found a few vids where ManFriend had a camera on, hid it in a cabinet( this is part of the vid as camera was on), then some girl comes over and he totally F's her in all these positions perfectly angled for the camera- tho she would have had no clue!
I WENT OFF like an atomic bomb! I tried my best to find out who she was since he even titled the video grrr, but no luck- worse is exhubs found the vid and tried to use it in court against ME saying I was endangering my son having DS around MF:roll::dohh:
Honestly I didn't even recall keeping a copy! Ex-hubs kept the disc and lies saying he doesn't have it grrr, but wish I did so I could continue the search for that girl to let her know what may be out there!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Holy Sh&@!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

*Clairey!* I think you were right about O, but I think it happened overnight while I had that nagging Left Ovary pain! I was so uncomfy, but did fall asleep eventually...So I guess my temp should show a shift tomoro morn:thumbup:
:-k I had the same type O pain after the cd10+opk (painscd11), but that was the RIGHT ovary:shock: lol hopefully not one of those weird cases of twins conceived a week apart:rofl:
Guess I'll know ....OMFG !! I am sitting in my room right at window , door closed, blinds open to see the lake, typing this and my F-ing MOM just scared the shit outta me !! She literally just snuck out of the house, walked around the ENTIRE house and came to peep in my window!!! She literally popped her head RIGHT next to my face and made me jump:growlmad: WTF!? WTF?!
I am fuming! 
We just had this discussion the other day that if my door is CLOSED it is not your biz what I am doing!!! She spent 5 mins trying to lie, and I chewed her out gahhhr!
I HATE liars!! She's not even good at it!
She is beyond batsh*t:brat:
Had nosey ass checked her facebook she woulda seen I had uploaded a video- which is WHY my door was closed to block background noise of her damn soaps grrrrr


----------



## Fern81

YEAH BABIES!!!! 

Congrats green! Woohoo mama you can DO this!!


----------



## JLM73

*YESSSSS!!!!!*GREENIE!!!!!! LOL double congrats!!!!
Your hubs was so right!!! Tell him to pick some lotto #s FAST!! oh and hope you get :oneofeach:


----------



## Flueky88

Just want to say thank you for your support. Also, I'm sorry, I was selfish to wallow in it and I don't want to upset you ladies. 

Greenie!!! Awesome girl :) so happy to see your scan it's a beautiful light in my day :) :happydance:


----------



## Fern81

Flueks- to look for support on a support forum is just sensible NOT selfish!!!! Hugs hugs hugs


----------



## TexasRider

Two babies green!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- not selfish at all were about support here. 


I'm in total shock. We're having TWINS!!!!!


----------



## campn

Flu- I'm so glad they found his body. I know this will give her some sort of peace that she can now say goodbye and have a place for him to rest where she can go and visit. This is a support group. I've no idea where else I can take my troubles and my celebrations other than here. <3 

Green- I did NOT see this coming!!! Not one bit! Congratulations!!!
Do they know if they're identical or not!?? They look fraternal?? I've no idea!


----------



## mrs.green2015

They're fraternal! So I guess even though I didn't feel ovulation I still dropped two eggs! We're off to tell grandma. I'll show you the frame we got in just a minute.


----------



## Breeaa

mrs.green2015 said:


> Holy Sh&@!!!

Omg!!!!!!!!!!! No way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats green!! How amazing! :happydance: I'm totally jealous and super happy for you. You got this! 

Campn, I think identical would be in the same little circle bubble thing.


----------



## Breeaa

Green, so what does this mean for your team green plans? I don't think I could do it with two! I'd want to know. I'm so excited for you!


----------



## pacificlove

Omg green!! Aah, twins!!! Double congratulations:) such happy news! :) :) how did hubby react? 
Make sure to update us on how telling the grandmas went ;)


----------



## campn

Yes yes green maybe we can find out even if you don't please!?? :haha: so over the moon for you. Remembering all you've been through this is truly amazing. It'd be super cool if you get one of each!


----------



## campn

Bree- Only 10 weeks left hun! They go so fast and so slow at the same time!


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Bree- Only 10 weeks left hun! They go so fast and so slow at the same time!

I know!!! That's why I'm working hard on baby shoes. I'm running out of time! I made another pair yesterday. Watch me have a boy. 

I'm trying to catch up on previous posts!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Breeaa

Flueky, so sorry to hear. I'm glad they are able to have piece of mind now that he's been found. 

Gigs, I'm so so sorry to hear that. I'd be absolutely disgusted. I hope little Des feels better soon! 

Green, I had the worst meat aversions in the first 15 weeks or so. All I could eat were carbs and I gained most of my weight in the first 20 weeks because of my carb intake. I have been maintaining my weight for 6 weeks now. 

CB, I have the spd pain too. Squats have actually been helping me a lot, weird I know. My midwife told me to try tying something around my waist to pull my hips back together when it gets bad. I still haven't tried it yet because it's been much better this last week. 

J, glad your donor made it through last minute! Sticky dust!!! 

Keep, gorgeous scan!! I wish I were doing another just to see the sweet little profile one more time. I can't believe you're already 21 weeks! Almost 22! Wow!

Fern, sorry to hear morning sickness is getting to you but yay!!!! When's your first scan? 

Wookie, sorry about the bfns. You'll get your bfp soon enough! 

That was a lot of pages to go through! You girls have been chatty. Ive probably missed a few big things so I apologize.


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, those shoes are ADORABLE! You have such skill!

OMG GREEN! I can't believe hubs was right!!! I am so excited for you!

Thanks ladies for the support <3 unfortunately he is at my parents house until sentenced. Must be super awkward for them, but they are hoping he heals. I think he's a sicko who needs serious rehabilitation, and his behavior is progressive so i'm glad he's been caught. I have a theory he tried to/did meet with a minor, but i guess i'll never know unless he's charged with it. 1 week until we find out...

AHHH TWINS! I just want to focus on that exciting bit o' news :D 

Wookie, any update?


----------



## campn

Gigs- I've no idea how I've missed your update on your sibling. I was feeling a little empathetic towards him at first as I thought he effed up and maybe he's going through guilt and remorse now, but seeing how he would do that to you, his own sister!? Usually people who f up don't do it to their own families. At this point if he was my brother he'd seriously be completely dead to me. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs - there are no words. I can't believe your parents would have him under their roof.

Mrs G - omg!!! That is so awesome :happydance:

Bre - those are fabulous. You should be making them to sell!


----------



## Fern81

Breeaa I LOVE those shoes. Wish you would make 20 pairs and mail them to me; cmon now! ;) seriously cute.
Eta my first scan is only on the 20th.


----------



## Jezika

Mrs. G - I've been catching up on the thread from like a week ago and got super excited knowing I'd soon get to you scan results. And when I did, I literally gasped with my mouth wide open! Congrats, lady!!! Did you see the heartbeats? And re: meat aversions, I definitely had those too during the early days. I couldn't stand the thought of it. Also, I had a medication prescribed for nausea which did wonders.

Gigs - I just can't believe he would do that. I'm so, so sorry. I can only imagine what a mental and emotional task it must be to get your head around how your own family member can do things like this, as if one or the other wasn't bad enough. I think it would be a miracle if your cycles weren't messed up tbh. But I hope time will bring you some healing and you can return more and more to mental normalcy. :hugs:

Back pain sufferer - I'm so sorry, I can't remember who said about getting posterior back pain, but I had the same early on. Not much would relieve it and I was immobile for about four days, but then it spontaneously went away. Hope the same is the case with you.

Flueks - so sorry to hear about your tough times :( As you may remember, my friend drowned last year and it was so hard, and even worse seeing the grief of his mother and brother. I'm sure you're there for your friend and her sister the best you can be, which I'm sure they appreciate so much. And as others said, this board is for support, no matter what kind. It's nice that we have a little family here of women who I think genuinely care about each other, through good AND bad. Big hugs.

Shae - Sorry about your grandma, m'love. It sounds like you're handling it pretty well, all things given, though I know it's so hard. I hope you all find peace soon.

J - Loving the art and loving that donor came through (literally) even more! Though not loving the weird cycle shizzle. Is your sleep perhaps more buggered lately than in previous cycles? Oh, also, re: crafts, for some reason yesterday I was wondering if you would consider making simple floral bouquets with your crocheted flowers. You could probably charge a fair bit for them and they'd make great ornaments? And I could also imagine your flowers looking great on a block colour acrylic background, as a kind of simpler version or something. I dunno... I love crafty stuff but don't have time, so am living vicariously through you guys. Maybe some day I'll post some of my past attempts, mostly of jewellery.

Campn - LOVE LOVE LOVE the flower name idea thing and your stripes! I now SO wish we had a nursery so I could do similar stuff. Sad face. And re: glue gun, you'll be fine, just experiment first, and I think the trick is to stop pressing the trigger and let the glue dry before pulling the gun away so that you avoid stringy sh*t. But I'm sure youtube provides a better guide. I can't wait to see the result!


----------



## pacificlove

I am sitting on the couch listening to the cat snore...

Fern, we have matching scan dates ;) 

One of my goats managed to get stuck in the fence while I was doing errands. I was gone an hour.. as she walked away I noticed she is limping. Ugh, the joint feels warm, doesnt feel broken, so hopefully something that she can recover from within a few days.


----------



## Jezika

Breea - your little shoes are incredible! If you had an online shop, I'd totes buy that stuff! How are you guys so talented!?

Keeps - Oh man, the stolen purse (and money) and puppies... I can't imagine. I'd be SO upset after any one of those things. Even though it's unlikely, I hope you somehow get to the bottom of it. It sucks how when it rains, it pours. Lots of hugs to you mama.

PL - Sorry about the renters. I would be so annoyed too. Do you think you will give them notice or just ask them to stop the bad stuff?

M&S - Great line progression there! I hear ya on BAU till things have moved along a bit. And also on keeping going with everything. I still cycle to school pretty much every day, though my last u/s technician was like, "you shouldn't be running or cycling!!!" Uhh... if I didn't do it, I'd get ZERO exercise and would have to pay $140 for a subway pass. Plus I'm pretty sure a fetus can withstand more than a bit of a bumpy ride.

Fern - I KNEW the MS would hit ya just when you thought it was easing. And welcome to my first trimester anxiety, where I scrutinized every single ache and pain and sensation, and then the lack of it. Btw my boobs stopped hurting pretty early on, but apparently it meant nothing.

Dobs - I hope you're doing well, m'love

CB - Can't believe you're so close to meeting Nuala! OH! Also, there are lots of "Keep Calm" meme makers you can use to update your avatar. "Here's one I made earlier" if you want to save it and use it (heh heh... that's for the Brits...).
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-06-10 at 4.45.50 PM.png
File size: 85 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jezika

Sorry for anyone I forgot. TBH, I'm impressed I even remembered all the above.

AFM, I'm just plodding along, mostly procrastinating with school stuff. Also, my goodness, my FIBROIDS ARE JSUT RIDICULOUS. I have four of them and they've grown with pregnancy hormones. Most freakishly, any number of them protrude from my abdomen at different points during the day as though they have a mind of their own (I NEVER saw them or even felt them before the past few weeks). Sometimes when I'm lying down you can clearly see huge apple-sized bumps just poking out in various places. It's pretty yuck. And when people start feeling my bump more, they will be freaked out and I will have to explain and force them to awkwardly conceal their disgust. My BFF says her mother was a little freaked out when she felt my belly the other day, and was worried till I mentioned the fibroids. Anyway...

In other news, I'm off to Hungary and Italy on the 17th, for three weeks. Really I should be working on my thesis. Argghhghghghhghghghg.


----------



## claireybell

Ok we are out tonight & ive just logged in quick & yet to read but have just seen TWINS!! Arhhhhh MrsG congrats on dbl babies :hugs: i just yelped in the restaurant <3 so happy for you guys xx


----------



## Jezika

Just saw this inspirational video and thought I'd share. I think it applies widely, not just about weight https://www.facebook.com/codyapp/videos/1003359086444272/


----------



## Breeaa

Arghhh!!!! Can you believe I called my kids pediatricians office like 10 times and nobody answered?? 10 times!!!! I called their other office which is in a different city and they were able to help me. Ridiculous. 

Jez, that's 7 years of practice for ya! They're super cute and I used to sell them but I don't have the drive to do it anymore. It took me until 30 weeks to start making anything for this baby! Lol hope you have fun on your trip!!


----------



## wookie130

Green!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Phenomenal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(Were these Clomid twinnies? I can't remember if they were conceived on Clomid or not...but if so - I TOLD YOU IT WAS A WONDER DRUG!!! :happydance:)

Flu- I'm so sorry about this...at least closure is more possible now that the body has been found. :( Praying for you all.

Keeps- :hugs: , honey. I'm sorry! :(

Gigs- I'm sorry about AF arriving rudely. I still have about 4 days left before the witch shows. I really don't know if I can find sufficient words to comment on what you've just shared regarding your family situation...but I will start by saying that I'm so dreadfully sorry. I can't wrap my head around it from a distance, so I can't even begin to imagine what any of this is doing to you, being caught smack dab in the center of it all. It seems as though he is quite deranged...and I'm not saying that in a dismissive way, nor am I trying to justify or rationalize his behavior. He is just completely sick, and he absolutely needs to be segregated from society... :( I don't know if anyone else has suggested this to you, but do you think counseling for you would help? Because the way I see it, you've been victimized as well, and need help with the trauma you've experienced. It's merely a suggestion, and perhaps it could have a positive outcome for you. I know I'd need help if someone close to me violated me in such a manner. :( 

Fern- Yay for nausea! :rofl:

Jez- Ugh, fibroids sound miserable, and even more so during pregnancy. Such a crappy bummer!

AFM- I took the toddlers to the beach today, which is an hour and a half away. We stopped halfway to visit my folks about halfway, so that was fun. The only bummer I can say, is that here in Iowa today, it was 98 degrees F, which is absolutely obnoxiously, dangerously hot...and it was supposed to be around 90, but it was WAY hotter. Fortunately, the kids and I ended up wading around in the water most of the time, and I had about a 1/2 an inch of sunscreen on both of them, hats, and we broughts lots of snacks and tons of water and juice to stay hydrated, so we have a pretty good time! I was pretty nervous about managing this little day trip by myself, but I have to say that I kind of nailed it. It was a ton of work though, and my kids have never gotten so insanely filthy in their young lives, and the de-sanding process has been utterly exhausting...laundry is going, picnic basket is washing and drying in the sun, sandy snacks have been tossed, kids have been bathed, and now we're watching movies and eating some popcorn. I need a shower like no one's business, but it sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, hubby sent out an email to the tenants last night. Now they have something in writing. We have a small pond in front of the house that is not fenced in and we think it's 3-4 ft deep in the middle. Basically hubby said we don't feel comfortable having the kids play in front or around our house and to keep them behind a certain point. Hopefully the msg sinks in. This pond is at the bottom of a steep slope and then right up to our house by the front door. My turkey has fallen into it twice and I had to rescue him.
Totally jealous of your Europe trip! How exciting:)


----------



## campn

Oh goodness! Mostly done with the name, surprisingly the hot glue gun was easy to use, but after a while the fumes from the glue really got to me. Ew. 

So here are some of the letters, I'm not a pro obviously and it doesn't look perfect but I think it'll look okay once it's all hung up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wookie130

Campn- They look great!


----------



## campn

I tried to get a good picture but it's hard to get all the letters. I'll take a better one once they're hung!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- omg those are adorable!! I absolutely love it. People pay lots of money for those things. You go girl!

Jez- so jealous of your trip. Have a ton of fun and don't worry too much about school. You deserve a trip. 

Pl- I forgot about your poor turkey! Lol oh jeez imagine if it was a kid and no one was around?! Hope they actually listen to you now. 

Wookie- fantastic that the trip was a success and you did it alone!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry I'm totally taking over today. Here's the frame we gave our moms. Well so far only DHs mom (his aunt and grandma were there too) everyone cried. It was so amazing and beautiful.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## campn

I love it green!! I'm so so over the moon and happy for you. You've waited and waited for just one baby but now you get two. Wishing you a very very happy and healthy 9 months hun! 

Now add a ticker!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, campn is so right! Add a ticker!! I love the frame,i still can't believe it's twins :) oh and guess what, your repro doctor was right. Didn't he say he'd have you pregnant in less then 3 months?

Campn, you are so crafty! And I do love the name you picked;)


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, thanksor your words and i agree. I actually see a shrink every other week as i attempt to cope with anxiety issues as well as process this crap my brother's put me through.

Nice job on the beach trip! We have a lake with beaches we occasionally go to, but I despise sand.

Campn, the letters look great! I can't wait to see them hung!

Green, you're so cute! I love how excited you guys are, and that announcement is precious.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, i want to see your crafting attempts.


----------



## campn

I was gonna take one tomorrow in day light as its so dark now in the room but you asked and I can't say no!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## pacificlove

Omg, campn! You could do interior design! Totally adorable :)


----------



## campn

pacificlove said:


> Omg, campn! You could do interior design! Totally adorable :)

Thank you hun! You're too kind!!
I was wondering today if we'll get a bump picture of you!?

Jez- You too! You ladies need to show off those bumps!


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls :flower: 

MrsG i woke up & thought.. Twins hehe! Im so thrilled for you! What was hubbys reaction? Was it shock or 'ah ha! I told you so' lol! I agree with Pacific & Camps - twin baby ticker is needed :) the photo frame with pic is lovely!

Pacific & Jez - yes we need to see some bumpy pics :thumbup: 

Jez, haha thankyou for that 33wk Keep Calm pic, im gonna be using that today, watch my avatar piccy change :) Was those things that are causing you the spotting on/off then hun? Oooh enjoy your trip to Turkey & Italy! Well jel ;)

Camps love LOVE your 'Juliette' crafty name piece above the cot! <3 You talented lil bean you ;) 

Pacific our fruits have ticked over ee! Sweet potato & i havent seen mjne yet Lol

J your right about your ov chart like you were saying, i think you have poss gotten your 'official' temp shift!! Yay!!! & your mum stalking & nosing after you about the house??? Wtf is that about?! If my mum had just appeared lurking in my bedroom window that wouldve scared the poop outta me & made me jump lol! But still..! Privacy boundaries pffft!!

Breea you are truely talented making those lil booties :hugs: Yes spd pain bloody hurts! 

After walking to & from the restaurant last noght & sitting down (trying to sit comfy) for nearly 2.5hrs my lower regions ate in agony today :( im walking around hobbling holding my pubic bone its so painful!


----------



## claireybell

A Durian fruit??! Never heard of it lol!


----------



## Jezika

Durian is a super stinky fruit found in some parts of Asia, but also considered a delicacy. I remember in Malaysia many of the lifts (elevators) had signs saying no durian fruit were allowed (like a no smoking sign but with a durian fruit silhouette).

Will write more tomorrow. Night/morning to y'all!


----------



## claireybell

Oh il be googling this now haha thanks Jez :) wow upon looking your 25 wks tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo: .53 temp increase!!:wohoo:
I feel MUCH better now- so I am officially in the TWW!
This lil piggy is off to market!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry I've been MIA, I have been reading but my best friend just lost her baby at 20 weeks and I've been trying to help her with it all, I'll reply to everyone tomorrow xxxx


----------



## campn

Kitty- That's heart shattering! I'm so so sorry!! Do they know what caused it!?


----------



## pacificlove

I'll have to Google durian fruit, no idea what it is.. so let's see what am I? Ha-ha


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh your a Frappacino Pacific mmmmm :)

Oh Kitty thats so sad :( big hugs, i hope your doing ok.. 

I googled that fruit of mine & its mega stinky but really tastey?! Bizarre.. My baby us a stinky fruit lol

Woop woop J birdy :thumbup: im excited for you this tww!! Hope you do well at Market today :)


----------



## campn

Claire- Oh yeah I've heard about it too! They say it tastes really good but only if you're brave to stand the smell. I don't think I could! 

J- Happy TWW! I feel like slowly everyone on here is getting preggo so your turn and gigs is coming up I'm sure! I won't be surprised if you also got twins!


----------



## JLM73

:shock: OMG *Kit* that is horrible!! I can't even imagine, as I'm sure she thought she was well into the safe Zone!
Personally once I get my bfp I won't feel comfortable until I reach the viable weeks 24/ 25...

*Camps* ADORABLE!! You did an amazing job it looks so professional

Afm, the market is extremely slow which is not good at all for me I don't think I'm going to be coming back until September just way too hot! Also I think I got a lovely case of food poisoning because I literally was in the bathroom for like an hour before I left home my stomach cramps the whole time I was in the car driving here and then I spent three or four trips to the bathroom just trying to set up my tables it's ridiculous!
And for the cherry on top I have sold a whopping 4 items for a total of $8 today $5 for a crocheted choker and three of my flower pins which are a dollar each boo


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- I'm so sorry! I can't even imagine. 

Pl-you can't belive it's twins how do you think I feel?! Lol 

CB- that all sounds so gross lol 

Campn- it looks so good above the crib!

J- yay on the tww! 


Ok I finally added a ticker (or two)


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, I am so sorry for your friend. That is so sad

J, yay on tww, but boo on the market being so slow. We had rain this morning, so I doubt ours here will be super busy. I have heard that it won't ramp up until mid summer.

Mrs G, love the tickers:) wohoo for 6 weeks, almost 7 :)


----------



## claireybell

MrsG how crazy is it that your literally 7wks ahhhh!!! Loving your tickers :) hows the nausea today? Have you tried anything Ginger flavoured yet? I cant stand it personally.. Gag!

J thats poop (no punn intended) about market & your tummy upset.. Hoping its just a random 24hr squittyness & nothing more.. :hugs: 

Feeling hormonal & reeeeeally tired today through crappy sleep, have cried once over absolutly nothing at all, silly really..!


----------



## DobbyForever

Skimmed a few pages so generally lost lol

But yay twins I had a hunch you were doubling up

Gigs you did the right thing and you are super strong

Bree the show was adorbs


----------



## campn

Dobby- Miss you and been wondering about you. How are you doing hun?? How is SO?

Claire- Big hug! I've been sleeping awful this past week I just keep getting weird dreams. The hormones are bit**y and sometimes I bawl my eyes over completely nothing! 

Green- Can't believe you're like 7 weeks preggo! That's why we need a ticker hehe. 

I've been reading up on what to pack for the hospital, it's still so early for that but I thought I'd write down some stuff and by 35 weeks have a full list and that'd make things easier.


----------



## campn

I'm so buying this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi pretty lady. I'm ok. Just tired of the bs. Trying to piece my life back together. SO and I almost broke up because I have been insane, but we are trying our best to work through it. We had lunch at this cute restaurant yesterday up by the beaches. It was a good moment. 

Love the socks and love the letters above the crib/the paint. Very cute
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, those are funny! 

Funny story, our dog alerted me to something at the front door, when I looked outside our cat was getting into trouble with the tenants cat. The moment i opened the front door, dog by my side, the cat ran right up under the dogs chest and the tenats cat took off.
This isn't the first time our cat has used the dog as her protection. :haha:
When the sheep get too close to her, she runs to the dog. The other day the baby goat got inquisitive and that was ok but as soon as the adult goats came up the cat ran to the dog. Ha-ha, she knows that the sheep and goats respect the dog and won't go near him. Running from the sheep to the dog for protection is a common occurrence. :haha:


----------



## campn

Dobby- That's normal for couples! I feel like chewing DH's head off so often cause men are so stupid sometimes! I'm glad you're working on things, it's a life long process really! 

That place looks so so gorgeous!!!


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- How horrible! :( I'm so sorry to hear that.

Campn- The name looks gorgeous! Well done!

CB- You're getting there! I've heard of a durian, and I've heard they're stinky...

J- Yay for the temp shift!

Green- Love the frame on the ultrasound pic!

I'm 12 dpo. AF due to arrive on Tuesday. I haven't tested for a couple of days, but after getting a bfn at 10 dpo, there probably isn't much of a point.


----------



## DobbyForever

Durian has a unique scent that most people cannot stand. I am one of three people in my immediate family that loves it. My mom and my grandfather like it. I have a uncle in Thailand that has a durian farm, so whenever we visit he always picks his best durian and gas it waiting for me. The ones you buy in the stores are foul. But fresh off the tree is so amazing.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, it's so nice to see you check in :) hole the B's with so is getting better :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. It BS at work. I am suing my former employer for some shady crap. I just have been a mess for 9 months and he is very solution oriented so not being able to help me is taking a toll on him. But now that I am slowly supporting myself we are getting better.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I'm so glad you checked in. I'm also super glad you're suing your old boss. From the little you've mentioned he deserves it. I hope things mellow out soon.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Dobby so lovely to see you pop in hun, the lunch view looks lovely - very chilled out! Hope you & SO can still work through things :hugs: 

Your not out yet Wookie, af isnt here yet! :)

Camps i think reading my baby book today at 33wks on the 'Labour & birth' section kind of did it aswell, hormones eh Lol!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, you are still aiming for a section?
A friend of mine gave me a book on hypno birthing... to sum it up "if you go in without fear, the pain is barely existing" :saywhat: Not sure if I can believe in that.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Seriously I'd so roll my eyes at that book. How do they expect anyone to go into birth without any fear!?? I've a billion fear not just one :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

Speaking of labor. Yesterday on the way home from the doctors DH said about 10 times "man your body is never going to be the same, especially with a c-section" Jee thanks babe. Pretty sure know I this.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I looked (and felt) way better after the c-section than the natural birth that followed it (stitches!) I got my stomach back for a few months and while obviously there's a scar, after a few years you won't even notice it. And at least your hoo-haa is safe!

Nat's birth, I was SO determined that it was going MY way that I genuinely got to fully dilated before I even had to start breathing through contractions. I'm a huge believer that you can mentally affect how much pain you feel and fear is a big part of that - I see it every day at work. Fear makes you tense and being tense makes it hurt more. Whereas with Joe I was totally out of control and panicking, and with Ella just so tired and couldn't be bothered trying to keep on top of it because I just wanted to sleep, so I lost it a bit and ended up on my back and feeling much more pain because of that, but thankfully it didn't last long after that.

This time round, I'll aim for upright at all times - but if I'm as done in as with Ella (no sleep for the two nights prior) I'll be skipping the injectable drugs and going for an epi :haha: I've never tried one of those before so interested to see how it affects things.

Hi Dobs :wave:

I've never heard of a durian fruit either. I'm pretty sure my fruit ticker last time didn't have all these bizarre things on it :haha: I'm curious to try and find one now though to try it.

Sorry for the me me me post - it's been a super long day and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open (it's 9.48pm - we'd usually be picking a film to watch round about now!)


----------



## Breeaa

M&S, it's been a while since I had my csection so I can't remember how I felt after. I know it was hard to walk and get around. I do remember my DSs vaginal birth and f***. I wasn't in a lot of pain until I went to the bathroom. I had only a first degree labia tear but omg. After I would pee it would hurt like a bitch. I ended up filling the bath tub to pee and it still burned. Lol it only lasted a week or so though while the pain with my csection lasted a few weeks plus I had tingling and numbness in that area for almost a year. Both are difficult in their own way. 

Green, who knows! Your body might bounce back. Some ladies have kids and it doesn't change a thing for them. Not the case for me but i know they're out there.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I definitely felt better than the first two times after Ella, which was a vaginal birth with a first degree tear and no stitches needed. :) it stung obviously but I felt ok after about a week. The c-section I was in a wheel-chair for three days and it was a good four weeks before most of the pain was gone (had the numbness too!) I remember reading all these stories of people popping out to the shops the day after having their baby so I was in for a bit of a shock with Nat, especially as the labour itself was so good - third degree tear and 15 (? can't remember exactly) stitches which then got infected and it was two months before I was feeling even remotely back to normal. I remember still complaining of pain at my six week check up. :( 

It's crazy how different it can be even for the same person! My MIL had seven, and she said all her labours were all very different too.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I am not sure.. I am wanting to snort and put the book away but on the other side it makes sense. especially as a first timer where I have no idea how my body is reacting, maybe it's more nerves then fear. Ha-ha 

M&S , being able to breathe and relax has a lot to do with pain management (which is why I like the book). I have had a pretty severe injury to my arm and the only way I got through the initial pain was breathing but then I probably can't compare that pain to labor pains. :S

Mrs G, well that's nice of hubby.. give it a few weeks and hubby will forget all about it when he sees the bigger boobies ;) men are simple.
On the other hand, mine still makes a lot of jokes about the labor pain faces he's expecting me to make. So, I am pushing another book at him on how to be a great labour partner, courtesy of the same friend. I am sure hubby will be great, but I am sure it won't hurt for him to read ;) also, if I think of something right now, I will tell him. (Already told him, no leaving me to get his mom after delivery which would turn into a 4 hour round trip, plus another 4 to bring her back!). Eventually they smarten up on what to say or do, but don't hold back either if the hints don't sink in.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Speaking of labor. Yesterday on the way home from the doctors DH said about 10 times "man your body is never going to be the same, especially with a c-section" Jee thanks babe. Pretty sure know I this.

Haha not helping there buddy! My body isn't the same, but neither is my life and I'm thankful for that! I understand if someone has always been into bikinis and showing off but I've never been and yeah it sucks that my stomach isn't flat and I've stretch marks but I couldn't be bothered about it!


----------



## pacificlove

Gonna add, my friend gained over 100 lbs with her first and she is of a petit figure. She lost most of it after. Then gained a lot with her second. Her second is now a 2 1/2 and she looks amazing, better then before the babies ;)


----------



## JLM73

I told market lady I won't be back till fall pffft so not worth just making my booth fee!
Sold some crochet jewelry, but customers barely stopped at my art!? grrr
Oh well, I did get the addy of several art galleries down there, so gonna rack up some stock, and see if I can get in one:thumbup:

Thank goodness had only 1 more bout of stomach cramping etc on way home :roll:
But it was after trying a 1/4 of a Vegan Beet Burger- it was awesome! and I don't like beets lol.
Also mega size NY pizza slice- cheese, and a cliff bar - not in that order- so now scarfing my 3rd ear of Georgia Organic BiColor corn:munch:

It was SOoo F- ing HOT out there!

Gonna try n get into another market that's busier until fall or a gallery.

Anyhoo - on birthing pain- I HATE labor/stomach pains and have had epidurals everytime but surrotwins-sched csect, and DS emerg CS after making it to 9+ cm !!
I would NEVER have thought I could do a natural no pain med labor ( and it was induced so contractions WORSE) but I did it Ladies- you all can too if you so desire.

What helped me wasn't hypnobirthing- but the most renowned midwife in the USA- *Ina May Gaskin*- she has many books, but I got her natural birthing book- she was the MAIN midwife to all the hippie folks in the day, and even recommended mom have a drink :wine: after labor starts helps relax you, and thus decrease pain.

It is a fact the more you fear/tense up the more nerves are set off for pain, sooo I will tell you we attended lamaze, but I simply did what she said in the book, which was "picture each pulling of the contraction(pain) the OPENING wider of the birth canal to allow your baby to come thru to meet you"
It may seem silly, but those F-ers HURT , but I wasn't freaking that time- I made it all the way to 9.5 from ONEcm start :rofl:
It really really did help to kinda just breathe deep n slow ( none of that hee hee haa haa stuff), and change positions when needed, as your body does let you know when diff stages are happening :shrug: All I can say is read the book and check out the furry hippies :haha: giving birth on Hippy School Buses!
Great old pics in there too!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've seen mine being tattooed - he can't say anything about my labour faces! He sang (yes, sang) and squealed and groaned so much that reception turned the music up outside, I think he was putting other customers off :haha:

I think most men pull it together when it matters. They'll be too busy marvelling at their new heir and thinking you're super woman for delivering them to care about what you did or looked like during!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Second reading Ina May Gaskin!


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* soooo cute about your cat! I can just see your :dog: alerting you 
:dog:"HEY - open the door! the :cat: needs back up!"
You open the door, dog runs out and the :cat: is all
Yeaaaa, be-otch! What's up NOW???:haha:


----------



## JLM73

*M&S*:rofl: DIP switch toggle :rofl:
That is the most original ticker I have seen!


----------



## pacificlove

J, so sucky about the market... can you maybe get your things into a local tourist store?
Oh yeah, and the cat totally uses the dog as "yeah beotch I got back up!" The funny part is, that the dog for the most part doesn't seem to care for the cat, he sniffs/greets her when she comes in from outdoor adventures, but he will walk away from her any other time she walks into his space.

The book mentioned Lamaze, what is the big difference?


----------



## campn

Pacific- 100 lbs! Goodness I feel for her that must have felt bad lugging that around everyday. Good for her for losing it!! With Ben I gained 20 lbs, lost it all then 8 lbs more after that due to breastfeeding. I was the thinnest I've been in a few years! I was like 45 kgs.


----------



## JLM73

Oh *PL* sorry I meant I went to Lamaze as well, the book doesn't use a birthing technique per say other than envisioning each contraction as opening your body up to allow the baby to pass safely to you blah blah-no particular breathing- just recommend listening to your bod, relaxing enviro- candles/music etc if poss, and walk/move sway hum, sing whatever helps mom envision the "opening of her body"
So there's alot of lee way to how YOU want the birthing space etc to be, but the book just stresses how medical interventions/sterile rooms etc add to the mother's stress and this will SLOW your labor- it's kinda like fight or flight- 
She explains that it was a survival skill to SLOW labor if a mother felt danger/stress, to allow her to reach a safe/comfortable location before the labor would speed up again.
I def have seen patients come in contracting like and and sh*t just STOPS once we started poking/prodding etc.
It's def a mind thing, but they just stress minimal intervention, relax, smile, feel loved, and let nature do it's thing!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- your cat sounds ao cute. I love when animals have a personality. It makes it so much more fun! 

DH totally meant everything he said with love. In fact he thinks it's sexy that I'm carrying his babies. So I know he doesn't care at all about that stuff it was more of like "holy crap you're going to be huge" it's was hilarious after te shock look went away. Haha


----------



## campn

Green- How many kids did you guys want? Cause if you only wanted two you are done! :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- he wants two. I want two too (most of the time) but I really think that once these little ones get to be a little older I'll want a 3rd lol


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG!* Go for a twin Vag birth:thumbup: :rofl:
You will ONLY want two then LOL just kidding- I totally was going to with the surrotwins, but Alexandra was crouching breech :roll:

If all looked well, I may try a vag twin vbac at a birth center- hell after the first is out they can damn near put an arm up in there and drag the 2nd out :shock: That's what my ob/gyn said :rofl:


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- he wants two. I want two too (most of the time) but I really think that once these little ones get to be a little older I'll want a 3rd lol

I really thought I'd be so done at two, but now that I only have 14 weeks left I'm like maybe??? But I'll see what I'll say once this one is born :D last time as we were leaving the hospital I screamed at the nurses "I'm never doing this again!!"


----------



## campn

JLM73 said:


> *MrsG!* Go for a twin Vag birth:thumbup: :rofl:
> You will ONLY want two then LOL just kidding- I totally was going to with the surrotwins, but Alexandra was croching breech :roll:

J I know many twin moms who delivered naturally no problem! Also one mom delivered one of her twins completely breech! She had an awesome doctor!


----------



## mrs.green2015

DHs grandma actually did a vaginal birth to twins. One was breach! Mostly because they didn't have ultrasounds then. Haha 
My plan is to the vag but anything all happens I'm totally fine with a c-section. I'm just praying they stay cooking for long enough. You know those horror stories you hear about it twins. Lol


----------



## campn

Green- They used to feel around the belly and guess, but with twins it's hard to do I bet! 

My little sister was very late my poor mom was getting so impatient but my sister was very big and breech and the doctor tried to turn her which is pretty amazing since that's so long ago! But he did and told my mom if she turns again he'll have to do a c-section but she went into labor that night!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks for explaining Lamaze j. I am trying to go in as relaxed as possible. The biggest stress factor to me right now is that Hubby works 2 hours away and if things start at 1 am and he doesn't hear his cell phone go off... I have mentioned that maybe he should be spending Every night at home during the last month, he'll just have a long commute. Hubby is my relaxant or comfort zone or whatever you want to call it. I have ignored doctors orders but listened to hubby before, I guess he's my reason when I have none. Sorry, all about me.

Green, you can do it, hopefully babies aling for a natural birth. ;)


----------



## JLM73

*PL* totally understand! One good (bad) thing about first babies is labor is not usually fast :shrug: 
-With *#1 son* I woke up to pee at like 6 am and my mucus plug was on the tissue:shock:
Contrax started about 1 hr later that i could feel-21 hr labor/epid planned from start
-*DD* I had back labor (terrible!) as she was coming out "sunny side up" basically face up, so the back of their skull terrorizes your pelvic bones/ tailbone, and ALL the nerves SOO hurt but not in belly- just bad bad back pain-I had noticed an achey back before 1st hubs went up to bed, but was like - I'm huge and prego no biggie:shrug:
even drove myself to McDs for a fries craving:munch: ( I promptly gave them back a few hours later LOL).
16 hr labor/epidural- gave up on natural
-*Surro twins* c sect sched at 38.5 if still breech - yup- dammit lol
-*DS* tried natural Ina Mae Gaskin way- made it to 9.5 cm when DS HR dropped to 40's and STAYED there!:shock: emerg c sect Noooooo!:brat:
He had double nuchal cord ( around neck twice- bugger:growlmad:)
Woke like 3 hrs later groggy as hell, and was like um WHERE is my baby!?
dumb ex hub left him in the nursery to stare at me in recovery and see when I woke up :saywhat:
I was like BITCH ! go get the baby! I am all about nursing and the nursery gave him a big bottle feed too cuz dumbass told them go ahead! WTF! Guess who DIDN'T read the daddy book for what to expect...
This was my WORST heal ever, and I had hemorhoids, stitches with 2 past episiotomies DD was forceps delivery NOTHING took so long as the hack job the emerg doc did on me!She didn't even use the same scar cuts the twins came thru WTF??
My reg doc was pissed!, but she did double stitch , and scar checked 2 years ago by laparoscopy and looks great, no adhesions etc, so I should be ok for vb2ac....if I find a place- else I am gonna have to suffer bad at home!eek


----------



## wookie130

I had 2 c-sections, 17 months apart. Both were planned/scheduled - my first was medically necessary due to placenta previa, and the next as because I wanted another c-section. 

The recovery after my first surgery was tough, but after about 3 weeks, I was getting around pretty good. :) My second c-section was a BREEZE...I was up within hours with a walker, taking myself to the restroom, and tending to the baby entirely on my own. I even sent my husband home the second and third nights up in the hospital, so he could keep my daughter's regular routine. My body bounced back pretty well after Hannah, but I gained more weight with Oscar, and although I've lost a lot, my age (nearly 38) has been more of the challenge in shedding the last few pounds.

Green- Being a twin momma, I'd prepare yourself for the strong possibility of a c-section. In MOST cases with twins, it is the safer option...the babies have to both be facing a certain direction/positioned correctly, along with other safety factors, to be considered for a natural delivery. There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with having a c-section, although you'll see that it is highly demonized across the web. The whole "high c-section rate" thing you'll read about over and over (and over) is completely ridiculous, and even the WHO has retracted a lot of their comments on it...because the high c-section rate often reflects a procedure that was medically necessary in order to keep neonatal and maternal morbidity at bay. Also, a lot of the "dangers" you'll read about regarding c-sections is based on information that is 20-30 years old...the manner in which they are performed currently in the U.S. makes the surgery more safe than it has ever been, particularly when we're talking about the "bikini cut" incision. Birth comes with risks, whether you're talking about the vajaybird or the sunroof. What is safe for one woman, is dangerous for another...a lot of it just depends on YOUR pregnancy. In any case, the ultimate goal (and yes, people argue this as well) for a natural birth or c-section, is to have a healthy mother, and to deliver the baby safely. I'm guess I'm largely in the "get in there, and get it done" category of mothers. But, I'm also a woman who is not particularly interested in the "birth experience" or creating a certain ambiance. Any experience that yields a happy, pink, screaming, healthy infant is a memorable experience to me! :) We video-recorded both of my c-sections. They were as beautiful and miraculous as any other birth, under any other circumstances. I have never experienced such complete joy...and hearing those first cries, and seeing your baby (ies) for the first time is a moment that can never be topped by anything.


----------



## pacificlove

Right on wookie, great post! I agree, as long as everyone involved is healthy, we have to take the safest option, if it's a csection, medicated birth or natural.
As much as want a natural birth, I know I'll do a csection if it comes down to it


----------



## M&S+Bump

Even I would probably be automatically expecting a c-section (and perfectly happy with it) if this bean turns out to be twins. And I'm all about the birth experience :haha: A horrific first birth played a major role in the crushing PND I developed afterwards - the baby wasn't healthy either though in my case and spent days in NICU. But it was an emergency section and for me the main thing was I felt so totally out of control for the whole thing, and I could see how the panic and not feeling like anyone was listening to me etc affected everything else. I was right all along and still think if they'd just taken me in when I first turned up at the hospital and taken me seriously, things would have turned out differently (maybe still a section but not a mad panic after a long labour at least)

Nat birth was planned and fought about and I had to have tantrums and really stand my ground, complain about the doctors I was allocated until I got a good one (my precious Dr Willox whom I love and have had last time and this time too automatically) who actually listened to me properly and worked with me to overcome the fears I had. No doubt I was a total nightmare to deal with and the doctor at the hospital didn't like it much when I refused to let him even take my blood pressure (I was on a f'ing monitor and had just had it done half an hour before) I'm in to check on you. I don't need checked, I'm fine, go away. But.. you're in labour. Yes, I am. And I have the midwife, my husband, my sister in law who is a trained nurse, and some other people in here already. You're not required, go away. But, it says here it's a vbac, I need to put your cannula in. Why? I don't need one. I'm not having a section. Look, just go away and phone Dr Willox. He went away and no doctors came anywhere near after that :haha: when midwife shift swapped, the new one came in (I had the doctor pick ones that were of a similar mindset to us so there was only a certain few who were allowed to look after me) and said she could hear us down the corridor and we were having way too much fun for the labour ward :haha: I was 8cm at that point, stretching to fully dilated. Walking around the room, eating biscuits and trying to get a phone signal to update my Facebook baby group :D

Moral of the story. There's many ways birth can happen - the right way is the one that YOU are happy with. Somebody will always have something negative to say and women are surprisingly judgemental and bitchy about birth methods, it all seems to become a big competition. Ignore them. I had some biatch tell me (in the baby club forum on here, actually) that birth wasn't that bad, and I shouldn't be on the thread scaring a mother-to-be with my 'horror story' just because I wasn't 'strong enough' to stick to my birth plan and ALL that matters is a healthy baby. She was fine through her birth and made it all the way to 7cm before she got an epidural and it was fine. Good for you love. Maybe if I'd heard a few more horror stories (how dare you, that's my kid's birth you're talking about - I just said it like it was, OP asked, I answered - she didn't specify only flowers and kittens allowed) I would've been more prepared and realistic about what could happen, and would have handled it better. :growlmad:

Sorry, off on a tangent there.

J - I'm starting to think everyone in your life got dropped on their heads as babies. Ex-hub sounds, erm, delightful.

PL - two hours is nothing for most first labours. You'll likely still be at the 'am I, aren't I, are these BH?' stage two or three (or four) hours in :) I would've had enough time to drive to London and back (from Glasgow!) during first labour and during the drive down, I would've been able to drive myself :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Yea lots of loser exes- not that I CHOSE losers- I just am a very strong and independent woman and openly admit- if things need done I get on them ! Whether changing the car oil, cutting the grass, fixing broken sprinkler pipes etc lol
So I WILL run a man's "place" over if he isn't strong enuff to stand his ground or at least handle things when I mention them needing fixed/done:hrug:
I tell each guy this up front and they allll seem to fall into that lax state of look at my wife - handling biz :smug:
Wel the prob is I don't WANT to be the woman and the man- else I should be single, and I lose much respect for them when they just lay back and let me take the reigns:growlmad: Eventually I stop the Stagecoach, kick them off the top, and continue on without them full charge :rofl:
They always have the same dumb ass WTF did I do??? look:roll:
Hey they all were warned - BE the man- or I will run you over then leave your sorry ass on the curb!
Honestly once I get my sticky bfp- dating will be the last thing on my mind- just my kiddos! Hell if I didn't need a guy for TTC I wouldn't hassle with them at all at the moment hehe

AFM Irritated my temp didn't stay up and FF won't give CHs so I have to keep using the opk mode just to mark poss O day grrr


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, so sorry for your friend's loss. I'm sure it hits close to home and I hope you're doing ok. 

J, sorry the market was a wash. That's always frustrating when you barely make your buy-in money back. 

On deliveries...a knew from the beginning i was destined for a c section. For some reason i could never visualize me doing a natural birth. At the end though, i didn't care how he got out, i was just so done being pregnant! My water broke before i went into labor. In a nut shell, water didn't start anything, so i had pitocin...14 hours, 7 cm, and 2 failed epi's later, i went for an (almost) emergency c section (evidently i wasn't in the next stage of labor so wasn't considered an emergency).

In other news...

Bob Ross is on netflix now! I watched him as a kid...but yesterday, i finally tried my hand at a painting. Not too shabby!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's beautiful Gigs! You all are such a talented bunch!


----------



## JLM73

:shock: HOLY SH*T* Gigawatt!!*
That is AMAZING!!! Painting is DEF your calling woman! Even following a tutorial step by step i could never do that! 

AFM :-k I'm just clinging to the fact that my:sex: was well timed for any of my possible O days. ..
NOT amused by my temp dropping back down today-especially since i slept longer and better than most alll the other nights this cycle.


----------



## campn

Gigs I probably asked before but you need an etsy shop hun! Do those cute nursery animal frames and other things like that! I see these things sold on there for a fortune!

Another shooting in Florida. That makes it 2 shootings in 2 days. I live close to Orlando and I'm full of shame and disgust. Maybe time to move!


----------



## JLM73

UGH! Sohooting at the night club last night - Gay Club I believe WAS a terrorist attack!
Guy has ties to Islam, and killed *50* not the 20 they speculated last night!
OMG....no words! They still have 53 in hosp, some very critically wounded...
F-ing morons....it's not even about religion- just HATE...


----------



## JLM73

OMG! Was at the local Asian Foods Market to get my DD lots of goodies for her bday pkg - she luvvvvs pocky, mochi basil drinks etc, and guess what we saw in a freezer?? DURIAN FRUIT!! They are HUGE!!! super spiky like a weapon :haha:
Never noticed them before you ladies spoke of them, BUT I did open the small freezer- shove my face in and sniff, and they have a fragrant smell! Wasn't stinky at all- so perhaps thats why they are frozen? To hide the smell?


----------



## campn

I don't know how he managed to shoot a 100 or more times!? Where was the security of the club!? Funny thing the article said he was enraged to see 2 men kissing in Miami in front of his young son (doh what do you want to see in Miami!??) 

So what you're teaching your son is that being a mass murderer is a much more noble than being gay?


----------



## JLM73

Camps he had an AR15...easily fires off that many rounds, especially if he brought extra ammo, had a hand gun too- I dreaded these type calls as a medic! Nightmare for years to come lawsuit wise testifying over and over, and looking at the fams' faces as they relive it each time you describe how their loved one looked :(

Oh there was an off duty cop there working for the club, but the guy shot at him- he shot back and immed called for help, then there was continued shooting, until the ass ran BACK in and held all the ppl inside hostage- he had some type device with him as well- poss bomb:shock:
This was a special event I heard at that club, so many more ppl prob than the norm...
They are reporting the bodies are still inside, as they can not move them due to being part of the crime scene...and saddest- their cellph's are ringing back to back with loved ones still trying to reach them in hope they are alive....so sad, uncalled for, and makes me so angry! Just to think at 20 something he thought this was something Noble! And as you said, it's NOT going to change men or women kissing ANYwhere, nor will his son be able to grow up in THIS country without constantly being told what a horrible person his father was...Great legacy to leave for your kids...


----------



## shaescott

Update: my grandmother passed away peacefully late Friday night.


----------



## JLM73

WHERE is everyone?? Just me n* Camps* holdin down the fort?? lol.

Oh and *DOBBERS*:hi::hugs: Miss u<3

Gigs here's my newest project- this will be the base , gonna attach a crochet flower or 2...I'm diggin the "ruined" look :haha:
Might become my signature style.
I used stencils cuz I SUCK at painting, but didn't want it to look all neat:thumbup: This is a 5x7 canvas board


----------



## JLM73

Ahh* Shae *:hugs: I know she passed on knowing she was surrounded by love!
Sorry to hear it tho...


----------



## shaescott

Green, congrats on the twinnies! :oneofeach:

Flueks, I'm glad they recovered his body. Horrible situation, much love and prayers. 

Fern, I'm so excited for your US!!!!

J, I'm glad you got in some good BDing. Also, I've heard great things about Ina May Gaskin. 

Campn, that's so cute! I love the flowers!

CB, you're getting so close! 

Lots of you talked about durian, I've never tried it, but it sounds interesting!


----------



## campn

Shae- I'm so so sorry for your loss hun, but sounds like the most beautiful way to go. I'm glad everyone was there for her <3 

J- I wonder if this was planned or spur of a moment thing? He sounds like such a pro though and he's not from Orlando so I just wonder how he ended up here doing that? You don't just take a road trip with your shooting rifle and guns! I know everyone is trying not to say anything and walking on egg shells not to offend anyone.


----------



## JLM73

*Camp* DEF planned- he rented a van JUST for this, also he is an ISIS supporter, and they have top notch military training- esp if he ever traveled to their training camps out of the country :(
AR15s as they claim he had don't require skill at all, in fact near impossible to aim with them in auto mode flinging more than a bullet a sec ! They are for "spraying" people/crowds, that's why the gangs love them...
They said he's from FtPierce and is a citizen, so he made the "field trip" a mission- apparently the club Pulse- had a special event- so they had like twice as many ppl there as norm. He must have been searching for LGBT special events.


----------



## claireybell

Cant believe i just read about this on fb! Its just awful, my heart goes out to all & their families.. So sad <3


----------



## campn

J- Very true! I think there are pride celebrations all over the US now for an annual thing I think. I read that they just caught a guy with loaded guns in LA going to one of the pride events. Must be planned.


----------



## claireybell

Shae loads of hugs for your loss hun :hugs: so sorry.. 

J i bet your slight temp drop was because you were poorly, hows the 'botty?' Upset bellys used to make my temps go funny, usually as my bod was dehydrated, odd! 

M&S haha i LOVE your ticker!!! Im thinking i may need to get a funny one aswell hehe! How are you feeling at moment? 

Im actually now condidering the VBAC because i must be bloody nuts Lol!! Im
Not good with pain or anything but im quite looking forward to an unexpected baby arrival & if it gets too much.. Drugs! If i go ten days overdue they wont induce me, they will csection me :thumbup: 

MrsG i had to have a csection last time because Riley was Footling Breech - rarest of the Breech's but he wouldnt turn after 4 attempts & 30mins later..! Im going to make you girls just hate me but... I was completely fine after mine, maybe because it was planned & not emergency & labour hadnt started perhaps? But scar is tiny at 10cm, tummy was flat really quick with all the breastfeeding & body went straight back but im kind of hoping it doesnt go back after this one as i need some more weight on me.. I struggle to gain extra weight so fx i keep some on :) 

In the UK more often than not, twins or breech babies are born by csection, twins mainly because one is breech & wont turn.. MrsG whatever happens, as long as our babies are born safely & the mother is safe thats all that matters :thumbup: 

Ive probs missed people... 

Gigs, your painting is just amazing!!!


----------



## gigglebox

J, it's turning out nicely! 

Yeah, i'm mia because the news stuff spikes my anxiety hard core. So i avoid so i don't have a freakin' panic attack.

Shae, sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

So after seeing your ticker M&S i have added a 'geeky' one.. Baby is a fanny pack? Lol!!


----------



## wookie130

LOL @ the fanny pack!!! 

Shae- I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: You will always have your fond memories of her, and time you spent together - those are eternal, and we carry them forever. :hugs:

Campn & J- Yeah, the whole thing down there is sickening right now with the shooting. It's a terrifying world we live in right now...and now that I have children of my own, it scares me more than ever to think that this type of thing is becoming more common and widespread. ISIS is a scary, scary thing...and it's growing, getting richer with better resources, and presents a serious national security threat. Ugh. Brrrr.

Gigs- Your painting is amazing! I'm a big Bob Ross fan too. Nothing like some "happy little trees" to "tap it in there." LOL!!! Love him.

Pretty sure AF is trying to knock at my door a bit early right now. I had just a touch of brown creamy CM this morning when I wiped, so I'm assuming the witch's arrival is impending. That isn't exactly normal for me to have the tan creamy CM, and I'm not sure what it even signifies, if anything. I popped in my Diva cup, and I guess I'll see later tonight after the kids are in bed if it's started officially. :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that is stunning
Shae I echo everyone rise my condolences but glad it was peaceful and loving
Love you all sorry kind of in the same boat as gigs with avoiding triggers/no experience with birthing
And the fanny pack is hilarious 

The fact that shootings are becoming so commonplace is disturbing. A cop was shot in a Safeway less than 5 miles from my house a few weeks back. I think he pulled through though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I'm so sorry Hun. But at least she was surrounded by so much love as Campn said. Hugs. 


The news is crazy. Especially coupled with LA stuff. 

As far as birthing stuff. I really don't care either way. I want whatever will give me two healthy babies. As everyone said. I'm more curious about how long I'll stay off bed rest. I've been reading online and lots of people are out in bed rest with twins. Sometimes only for a short while. But still crazy! My MIL was but on bed rest at like 15 weeks with her twins. 


Ok off to take a nap. I love you all and sorry I can't reply to everyone.


----------



## DobbyForever

I was supposed to go on bed rest with my twins from 5-12weeks then reassess. But when your bitch of a boss threatens to fire you, you don't have much choice.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's a terrible world, we live in, that's for sure.

The cynic in me wouldn't put it past politicians to organise something like this though and pin it on ISIS - a nice little distraction from the election stuff and more fuel for the fire on why we need a 'War on Terror'

Horrible, horrible thing no matter what the reason. 

I think that's the same ticker CB, just obviously I'm at the beginning of it :) :haha: @ fanny pack (still can't believe you guys across the pond call an ass a fanny) 

I liked the surprise dash to the hospital thing (not that mine really were, labours were so long and I was so overdue that it was the night before I was to be induced each time) but still, that moment of 'this is IT' was exciting. 

I kind of hate you, a little bit :haha: - my scar's a straggly 15+ cm. Comparing it to everyone's I've ever seen, I'm not sure why they got so scalpel happy with me :/ Joe was quite big, but not THAT big.

Sorry you're having a hard time Gigs.

Wooks, what's a Diva cup? Like a menstrual cup thing? Are they any good? Fx it's just a bit of discolouration and AF stays away!

AFM - having a hard time with my withdrawal, the side effects are not what I expected and are exaggerating what little pregnancy signs I had, so I pretty much just go from crying to wanting to punch someone. It feels like all that is good in the world has been drained out and replaced with exhaustion. If this doesn't lift soon I'm going back on full dosage til at least the end of first tri. At least then I'll know that whatever I feel is just hormones and can be ignored, and doesn't mean I should be researching the which is the nicest local nuthouse...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, that's awful :(

My friend had triplets - IVF, they put in two embies to get the best chance of a sticky one, and she ended up with a set of identical twins and a singleton :haha: - and I believe she was on bed rest from about 20 weeks, and they were delivered at 33 weeks. All now healthy, bouncy one-year olds :)


----------



## claireybell

I always find that amusing aswell M&S.. Fanny is an Ass lol!! I know fanny as fufu :haha: 

& i was also wondering about the Diva cup? 

Your meds are ok to take during pg arernt they M&S? If so, just cut down gradually if you want to come off them.. Cold Turkey doesnt always work xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, fanny here is a 'classy' term for a foof. Or a term to use for someone who has annoyed you somewhat by being stupid - see also 'twat, bawbag, eejit'

I'm not going cold turkey (hell no - I weaned on, I'll wean off) only reduced dose but the one I was on was the lowest that worked so dropping below it just means the physical side effects aren't quite as bad all at once. As long as I'm ideally off them by middle of third trimester so that the baby doesn't experience withdrawal once born.. Doctor said 'baby might be a bit jittery' and I just pictured my poor little mite lined up next to all the junkies' babies, rattling away, and nearly started crying.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh baby will be fine hun, just take it at your own pace & you will do it :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

:rofl:*CB*:rofl:
You just reminded me of a story from when I worked in L&D!
A Brit nurse called Sam, came racing from a room Beet red in the face and looking shellshocked! I was like what's wrong!?
She said "Oh myyy:shock:....Dr So-n-SO just said the MOST inappropriate thing to me! And everyone else in the room LAUGHED!"...she was on the verge of tears.
So I hop from chair ready to tear the Doc a new one ( as the Unit Coord I feared NO doc...) :trouble:
Then she said " He was trying to get past me and said - Move your fanny outta the way! and smiled at me!" 
I too started laughing and she said "IT'S NOT FUNN-EH!!"( Brit accent of course)
I said So what:shrug: he's the nicest doc ever he was just kidding I'm sure !
Then she got mad and said "OH yea!? How'd ya like the doc to tel yoooou to move your pussy and everyone laugh!?"
I was instantly like :saywhat: Then she explained fanny=vajay
:rofl: I died laughing again and said Sam! In America Fanny is a POLITE way of saying rear end...butt...ass lol.
So he was using the POLITE way to say move your booty so he could scooch by the bed LOL.
Then she said Ohhhh....I never knew that!
:dohh: She had been here over 10 years by then, but never heard it:haha:


----------



## campn

Claire- I'm certain you can pull it off hun!!! I'm 100% behind whatever you decide! 

Sitting here in my place of worship :p 

Chipotle is ma lyfe!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

*Campn Barbicoaaaaaaa!*


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww MS :(. Sorry sbout the med weaning situation. That's why I was so hesitant to take the antidepressants knowing I have to get off them eventually. =\. Hugs hang in there

Campn lol enjoy. I loved chipotle when they first opened and now it's meh. Plus I am a lengua girl


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Awww MS :(. Sorry sbout the med weaning situation. That's why I was so hesitant to take the antidepressants knowing I have to get off them eventually. =\. Hugs hang in there
> 
> Campn lol enjoy. I loved chipotle when they first opened and now it's meh. Plus I am a lengua girl


J- I usually get double steak. Yep you read that right! Double! I wait until they do the first scoop then ask for the second otherwise they'd half scoop me :p 

Dobs- I drive to a further one cause it's the better one. The one close to me is also just meh and their steaks are over cooked. What is lengua!?


----------



## JLM73

ditto what's lengua??

I love love love their barbicoa! But it's the only spicy meat they have and Moe's? pffft nothing like barbicoa there!
I LOVES my spicy food! i did get half steak half barbicoa last time- steak was pretty good!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lengua= tounge! Lol

Dobs. I think it's a Cali taco truck thing. Or at least a taco truck thing. 

And Campn you're a woman after my own heart! Lol


----------



## Hrushka

Hi girls! I haven't been here in a while and, to be honest with you, just a week ago I would have never thought I'd be here :). My hubby and I have two kids - two little boys aged 7 and 3 - and while on vacation in North Georgia mountains - we quite spontaneously decided to have a third baby!! I still think we're nuts, but I'm so excited!! I need to talk to someone - because I'm definitely obsessed now - so here it goes :). The reasonable part of my brain screams that I cannot possibly be pregnant. We have been married for almost 12 years, the only contraception we ever used is the pull-out method, and two times we decided to get pregnant - we did - I counted the days and I knew I was ovulating. This month came out weird. In the first part of the month we did not plan for the baby, so we pulled out - it was twice and the sex was hot!! First time was two days after the period was over, second time was perhaps 6 days after period? The weird part was that after the second time I noticed some spotting. I thought - implantation bleeding after number 1? But it would be too early in the cycle? Anyway, :)) when we decided to have a baby, we did it all the way, but it was 4 days before the projected AF. I checked the calendar the next morning and sighed - no way I can be preggers. Well, it's due today and it's not here. Yet. Of course, as it goes, I'm finding all kinds of symptoms - I'm sleepy, I'm dizzy, the famous "I just know". ha ha!! I just figured I'd ask you what you thought? And I really needed some company while I wait :))) I'm going to the bathroom to check for AF about every 5 min. My boys must be thinking mom has gone coo-coo :)).


----------



## OhHappyZ

Chipotle makes my bm awful for days. Did you guys ever see that south park episode where they talked about "chipotle-away"? It is so true for me. It sucks because I love the flavor, but it just isn't worth the after pain. :'(


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Hrushka* and *HappyZ*
Welcome back/aboard the crazy TTC bus!

*Hrush*:shock: your avatar is scaring me :rofl:
Sounds to me like the 2nd :sex: 6 days post AF would be your most likely time to have gotten knocked up- but are you reg with cycles? If not, then the last time could work as well :thumbup:

*Happy* Raw onion wreak havoc on my innards but I love them on certain foods, so maybe try pepto or beano BEFORE the dreaded meal? Works for me


----------



## campn

OhHappyZ said:


> Chipotle makes my bm awful for days. Did you guys ever see that south park episode where they talked about "chipotle-away"? It is so true for me. It sucks because I love the flavor, but it just isn't worth the after pain. :'(

Does Canada even have Chipotle!? :p I always get so sick after eating barbecue food like the sauce I don't know what it is! Maybe skip the beans??


----------



## Hrushka

JLM73 said:


> :hi:*Hrushka* and *HappyZ*
> Welcome back/aboard the crazy TTC bus!
> 
> *Hrush*:shock: your avatar is scaring me :rofl:
> Sounds to me like the 2nd :sex: 6 days post AF would be your most likely time to have gotten knocked up- but are you reg with cycles? If not, then the last time could work as well :thumbup:
> 
> *Happy* Raw onion wreak havoc on my innards but I love them on certain foods, so maybe try pepto or beano BEFORE the dreaded meal? Works for me

Thank you very much! Yeah, that avatar is pretty out there :)) I put it up 8 years ago - :wacko:. I thought I was regular 27-day gal, but I checked my app and found out that I've been jumping from 27,28, 29, 30 and 32 in the last six months. So I guess I'm not regular anymore :baby:. I'm turning 33 in July, perhaps the cycle is changing?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Chipotle I believe originated in Colorado, so I don't know if they have them in Canada. But I've tried every combination, no beans, no salsa, no meat, and it always tears me up, so I'm so done. Better to just not eat it haha

Hrush, do you temp or use opks? That might help you pin down your o day.


----------



## Hrushka

OhHappyZ, no I didn't this month, because we decided to conceive mid-cycle :). I typically can feel when I o. It's very painful for me. It's just this month I haven't been expecting it at all, but it definitely didn't come today. Will probably come tomorrow! :((


----------



## pacificlove

Welcome to the new faces;)

And yes to chipotle in Canada:)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, man, it's 9.25am and I want double steak everything. I don't even know what any of that is but I want it all! Mmmmm...

Dobs - I went on them expecting to be a lifer, it was the last resort when everything else has failed. I was under the impression that these were ok for pregnancy, I didn't know they could affect the baby after birth (stupid, since obviously I realised the withdrawal would be hard for me...) They worked and part of the reason I'm struggling is because I'm terrified of going back to the hell-hole of depression, like it feels like I am. I'm hoping it's just hormonal and I'll feel better in a few weeks - I've usually been great during pregnancy.

Hi Hrushka. A couple at DH's church attended a christening one time, then had a date night and got a bit tipsy and smooshy over the baby. They had two and were certain they were done, but y'know, newborn exposure followed by wine... They woke up the next morning and were like :rofl: what were we thinking?! Imagine another baby! No thanks!... but oops... Too late :haha: It only takes one.


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo:Temp back up:plane: and quite the rebound! .75 temp rise!!:wohoo:

Hoping it STAYS up now.
FF still won't give me CHs no matter the mode due to the temp craziness, but at least OPK mode gives me a line about where I think I O'd-cd15/16:thumbup:

So that makes me 3/4dpo now :smug: YAY!
I have about 25 ICs left from last cycle despite how much I poas'd lol, but I am gonna wait till I am 12 dpo this go round. I have never been one to wait as you all know, but my LP is 13 days, so this time I don't wanna stare at possible squinters and drive myself mad.
If I finally have a sticky bean after 23 cycles, then the :baby: will still show a :bfp: on 12dpo! AND the line should be strong enough for NO doubting/guessing.
I'm off to get DS and take him to ArtCamp at Michaels! I LOVE their Camp Creative each summer! It's from 10a-12p Mon/Wed/Fri, and the kids do a diff art project each day. Today is dinosaur theme. And it's ONLY $5 per class or 3 classes for $12!
Pretty darn good.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm Hrush...it's tricky since you have no true idea of where in your cycle you were. If you o'ved ealier, 6 days post af would be good (is that 6 days after it started or 6 days after it ended?), but i you ov'ed late, that second bd session may have done the trick. Have you tested yet?


----------



## Hrushka

gigglebox said:


> Hmm Hrush...it's tricky since you have no true idea of where in your cycle you were. If you o'ved ealier, 6 days post af would be good (is that 6 days after it started or 6 days after it ended?), but i you ov'ed late, that second bd session may have done the trick. Have you tested yet?

Hi gigglebox! I used to be like clockwork - 27 days, OV around 11-14. But I think now my cycle has gotten jumpy. I didn't even know that until I looked back at te last 6 months and realized I'm not as regular as I thought. The first deed was 2 days after AF ended (pull out), the second - 6 or 7 days after AF ended (and the next day after I had spotting when I wiped - never happens to me typically), and the third one was full-on unprotected about 3-4 days before the projected AF. AF should have been here yesterday, perhaps today. I haven't tested, because I really think there's no way I'm preggers and it's all wishful thinking - but I will test if AF doesn't show on the 16 th :))


----------



## claireybell

Hi newbies & welcome :wave: 

Im at work so thought id have a quick perusal & then chat back later Lol! 

MrsG you are a lil Blueberry today :)


----------



## shaescott

Hrush- 6-7 days after AF ended is perfect timing for many people! Depends how long AF lasts of course, but if it's at least 5 days it should be decent timing.


----------



## Hrushka

shaescott said:


> Hrush- 6-7 days after AF ended is perfect timing for many people! Depends how long AF lasts of course, but if it's at least 5 days it should be decent timing.

Thank you, shaescott! You are right, it's just that on that day he pulled out and I would be VERY surprised if we got P from that :)))


----------



## JLM73

*Shae-ster* I agreed, but she said they pulled out. Seeing they have used that method for 12 yrs I believe?? Seems he has it down fairly well hehe.
And woman! What's up with your chart? I would say your O is around now given the temp dive, but then I am not one to talk this month as my chart was sh*t:haha:

*Hrush* When you all :sex: 6 or so days after AF- any chance he "fumbled" a bit? Or was there a round 2 without him peeing btwn? That would put you in for sure.


----------



## Fern81

Mmmmm steak :) I don't think you can get chipotle anywhere in SA though, boo! 

Loved reading about everyone's birth experiences and -preferences. I personally want as many analgesic drugs as possible. Having lived with extremely painful periods (thanks, endometriosis) for the past 23 years I think I've had enough pain for a lifetime. 

Gigs- Again, wished you lived closer so I could commission a painting (a beautiful black& white protea or such). I can't paint anything that looks even remotely realistic!

Hrush hope you test soon, we all love staring at hpts! I just scanned everyone's posts but it seems like your timing could have been good. 

J- noooo you have to start testing soon! 9dpo. No pressure, I'm just kidding.... or am I.... ;)

Wookie- any news?

Shae- so sorry for your loss hun. She was privileged to have passed away surrounded by loved ones. Xx

One more week of agonising for me. Ugh this is hard!


----------



## shaescott

Hrush- that's true, it's unlikely since he pulled out. And like J said, 12 years of practice... But as the title of this thread indicates, it's always possible. 

J- I haven't temped in 11 days! I'm not really sure if I O'd that weekend or if it was my sleeping in. If I did O when FF suggests, I BD'd on O day, I had a teeny bit of spotting 7dpo, and I'm 2 days late. But let's face it, it was the later temping time that gave me that rise. I'm gonna wait until I'm like 2 weeks late to think much of it. If I can. I might not make it that long before going crazy and POASing, but I really should, because my chance of pregnancy is near zero.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm not too far off the ! I'm tellin' y'all, i'm jonesing for some line porn!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Want me to pee on a stick while we wait on J, Gigs? I have about 50 left :haha: of the crappy ICs that never got me a line til 13dpo. (I checked an earlier frer and there was actually a squinter on one I did about 7 or 8dpo, before the clear 10dpo one) I'm like 18dpo now so should get a guaranteed line!


----------



## Fern81

Yeah m&s give us an ic!!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Fern you have tickers yey!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern! You're already 6 and a half weeks?! How did that happen lol


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, love your ticker, I fact I see a lot of different ones around now ;) 

I've been putting electric fence over top of some old split rail fence in the attempt to keeping the goats contained. 3+ hours in and only 3/4 done. Toughest part to come now. Been having to cut back a lot of brush while watching the goats play and balance on top of the fence. While we do have permission to put our animals over on that property, I think it's time we replace that old fence, gotta talk to the neighbor see is she likes the idea and then split costs. ;)

Back to work for me, I think


----------



## campn

Claire- I just only noticed that ticker!! HAHAHA I can't stop laughing!! Too bad we can't put like 30 tickers on there!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree Campn! Or one ticker that says everything! I wanted one that has twins and this is all I could find. And of course have to have a classic fruit one too! lol

Pl- I'm exhausted just reading that!


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* LOL I figure as I have NO idea if I O'd cd13, 15, or 16 ...I wanna wait as long as possible to ensure I am not wasting my ICs!
NO frers etc unless I see something blaring
[-X[-(

I have tested starting at 8 or 9 dpo, even 7 dpo one cycle for 23 cycles now, and I want NO guessing as to whether there IS or ISN'T a line! 
Besides- I like the "AS long as I don't see a :bfn: I AM still preggo" line of thinking :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Green, second tri brought me a lot of energy, can't imagine what kind of energy twins will bring you :haha: if that is things work. Ha-ha

Oh And believe me when I say my hips are killing me now. Taking a 45 minute break before doing evening chores ;)


----------



## campn

Pacific- I do my chores in sections now lol. Otherwise I really really feel it and then regret it the next days. I was pushing an arm chair to vacuum under it, and damn, I felt it down there! Like pressure on my cervix or something. Take a break girl.


----------



## JLM73

I'm stuck on a marathon of Stacey Dooley's youtube docs lol
Have a good night all!


----------



## DobbyForever

So lol we abandoned condoms because I turned my house into a BYOC zone and SO is too lazy to pack his own? Lol he has like a hundred from his player days before he met me so dunno why he can't just bring a handful.

Anyway we were supposed to DTD then finish with some non bd bd, but I chickened out last minute. So he finished and pulled out, got all lubed up (we use a water based lube called sliquid), and then we dtd again with another pullout. 0-1 (still charting until my periods seem normal). He pulled out perfectly 0-5, O-3, O, and O+1. I so missed our drive. He's less stressed and I'm still stressed but not drowning in it.

Just think it's funny whenever we have a true to the original post scenario.


----------



## DobbyForever

The warriors are down 10 points in Q4. I'm not driving to the sports shop to find out they lost


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Dobs! Hey, it worked for me that first time, amd possibly the second (which was either o-1 pull out or o-3 full load), so you never know...so does that mean you're in a quasi unintentional tww?


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah. I'm trying to not officially say I'm in the tww or I will obsess and be disappointed. It's never worked on my favor before so dunno why my luck would change now.


----------



## campn

Dobby I like your attitude this time, very wise of you! 
I think condoms expire right? So the ones he has could be good for nothing if they are. 

Hope you all had an okay Monday since Monday's are never that great!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha BYOC!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh had a bad case of Mondays. 

They're like two years old? Don't condone last a while? Shrugs lol I'll check the boxes next time I go to his place


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I was just thinking the same that condoms have an expiry date, plus storage is also a factor;) like lets say I wouldn't trust a 6 month old condom that a guy kept in his wallet. 

campn, I hear you on the take it easy... I only have hubby here on the weekends and he does the " manly" repairs and projects. This weekend he had to look for a water leak and ended up taking out a chunk of wall by our laundry area. I assist where possible and do the light work during the week. Also, I have learned not to rush anything but needed the electric fence up today as I have to run errands off island tomorrow and the goats have been bad jumping the old fence. it did turn out to be a lot more work then I thought it would be. Goats were happy munching on the wild blackberries as they were coming down ;) so that is the good news


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao! I'd be fine with a defective condom. He keeps them in his nightstand. I checked the wrapper on one we threw away a couple weeks back. I just bought that a month ago and it expires 2020 lol 

Definitely rest!!! And I love that you have goats. They look like old men to me like wise old East Asian men who have seen some s*


----------



## claireybell

I know il regret asking this but what is BYOC?


----------



## claireybell

Pacific & M&S groovy tickers prompted me to get something a lil diff aswell :) 

Fanny pack is still making me laugh hahaa! Fanny packs in the UK are called 'Bum bags' :haha: i used to wear one as an awkward looking 11/12yr old lol


----------



## Fern81

Funny and disturbing story- A while ago some government institution distributed truckloads of free, loose condoms all over the country (SA). The condoms each had a little information card or some such attached; about how condoms can help curb the spread of HIV etc (which is a huge problem out here).... and in typical government fashion, the cards were STAPLED TO the condoms! 
Yeah...


----------



## Fern81

Pacific- I love reading your farm life stories! I picture you with denim overalls and red cheeks fixing your fence and chopping wood while your breath puffs out in a little white cloud (because it's always cold when I picture your island) and tonnes of happy animals cavorting around eating apples etc. :) :) 

Woke up this morning with a cold & sore throat, boo! I've been so careful with constantly washing my hands and disinfecting everything (as I have lots of students over all the time & they can get pretty ill during exam time) but we visited my sister on Saturday and I let my guard down & cuddled my niece too much even though she was sick with a cold/flu. I'm infatuated with her. Off to make rooibos tea with lemon and honey & feeling quite sorry for myself!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Condoms erode if u expose them to mineral oil....petroleum jelly...baby oil....:winkwink: just sayin...

*Fern*:rofl: Battle Peg

*CB*BYOC= bring your own condoms


----------



## M&S+Bump

Look how crappy the lines are! :rofl: 10miu my ass! I'm going back to my old ICs next time, should've known better than to try and change brands...

Fern, love that your ticker is two weeks ahead of mine so I see what's coming up next. Bored of DIP switch toggle :haha: stapled condoms :dohh:

J - how many dpo now? +/- the three day uncertainty?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaescott

It's odd, past few days my cervix has been high. I thought maybe I'm ovulating now but my CM has been on the creamy side. Yesterday it dropped to low at some point but went back up and it's high this morning. No AF either. Ugh I hate my crazy cycles sometimes. I put in a tampon just in case. I've been a little crazy lately so maybe it's coming. I'll describe my craziness in another post.


----------



## shaescott

M&S what's the crappy IC brand? So I know not to buy it haha


----------



## M&S+Bump

They're in a pink packet Shae, from eBay. What I usually buy are the One Step in a blue packet.


----------



## shaescott

So I had morning crazy episodes last Thursday and yesterday. I woke up and I was like, not lucid. Sunday night I had been watching the TV show "Bones" and I woke up thinking I needed to identify the number of affected bones and the number of bullets in some victim. :saywhat: It took me 25 minutes to realize that it wasn't real and become lucid. Thursday it was SAT related stuff, like my brain thought I had to do math equations to get dressed and I was like nope I can't do this today. That time was 15 minutes before lucidity kicked in. I'm slightly scared tbh. I mean, I'm 20, so my brain is still likely developing, but I don't like it developing in this way haha I'll pass on the crazy. Yesterday morning I was rambling about mathematical equations too apparently my dad said. I remember him saying "honey I think you're dreaming again" and I was like "no I'm not" :dohh: and clearly I was. :wacko::shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Ok M&S thank you!


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> *Dobs* Condoms erode if u expose them to mineral oil....petroleum jelly...baby oil....:winkwink: just sayin...
> 
> *Fern*:rofl: Battle Peg
> 
> *CB*BYOC= bring your own condoms

Lol something that obvious.. Knew id regret asking haha but never seen the abrev for it ;)


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling rubbish Fern, its baby draining all goodness from your body! I've had loadsa colds & sinus inf since being pg & the time with Riley aswell, just keep taking ye preggers multivits if your able yo tolerate them :hugs: 

Oooh M&S look at those lines though hehee they are very clear though :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, we had a similar aituation in a high school in the states with the stapled condoms, although now i'm wondering if it's one of those urban legends since i've heard it a couple times now...or maybe a ton of people are just that stupid.

M&s, maybe it's the hook effect messing with those tests? You do have a crap ton of hcg in ya right now!

Shae, that is weird. Have you been known to sleep walk? Maybe you should look into it. Also, stress can do all sorts of weird things to your body, so maybe that's affecting you right now?


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, it's funny how everyone thinks it's cold in Canada. Here on the Pacific, we'll get maybe 2 snow days a year, and usually the snow dusting is gone by noon. We get a very wet cold here that chills to the bone in no time (let's say rainy around 5c). People say cold is cold is cold and those people are wrong! I'll take Alberta's -15c as its a dry cold and you can do things outside without getting a chill.
However, last winter when we lived in Alberta, I woke up to -38c twice. Brrr, I quit! More normal is -20c and believe me, after -38c, -20c feels tropical!

Cb, I definitely used a fanny pack in my early childhood. :haha:


----------



## campn

Pac- It sounds cold or hot depending on what you're used to for sure! When I lived in Chicago I complained to a Chicago native that it was 20F and so cold and she was like you're insane, 20F is so warm! 

I'm still looking for the place with the perfect weather all year long. Like 70F every day kind of weather would be the ideal for me.


----------



## Fern81

Gigs- nope, unfortunately it really did happen here. Once stapled and a few times defective condoms handed out.... check out these news articles:
https://allafrica.com/stories/200710230487.html

https://mg.co.za/article/1999-02-18-condoms-were-stapled

Yep.... TIA!

Pacific I would die in weather that cold. It's been 11-14C max for the past few days and I'm beyond miserable. -38 and even -20? I would not survive!

M&s- obv crap tests for only showing a line now! But at least you know for sure your hcg levels are increasing. 

Thanks claire. Except for the cold I feel fine and still non-pregnant! Nausea was short lived (just that one day). How is your pelvic pain today?

Shae that sounds exhausting. Xx


----------



## campn

J- I totally caught your hint!! :D 

Yes Dobby, baby oil is a GREAT lube hun go for it!!! :haha:
I hope they're all defective for what it's worth :p


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's 14'c here today - and it's MID SUMMER!

I miss warmth. And sunshine.

And yes, would defo take a -15 dry cold over horrible damp that gets in everywhere. Even -20 is not so bad, as long as you're properly equipped. Once it gets to below 30 though that's taking it too far.

Sack it, I just miss living somewhere with seasons! Instead of just permanent grey and a temperature variation of 10'c degrees between winter and summer. It just started raining literally the second I have to leave to pick the boys up from nursery. :growlmad:


----------



## shaescott

I don't sleepwalk, can't remember who asked. 

I'm not a fan of heat, a nice 70 degrees (F) all the time would be great. Starting around 80-85 I'm like nooope. I can deal with the cold, I just through on a coat and some boots and I'm all set.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Shae, same here. I am so spoiled with this SoCal weather that when it gets slightly warm or slightly cold I get complainy haha


----------



## campn

Shae- haha hun I always get that way if I watch tv and get too into it, or do an activity and get to into it. Like I dreamt I was an x-men after going to see the movie :D I guess I just take everything so seriously. I also dreamt all about gluing flowers the night I made the name for Juliette. Can't switch it off like you! 

M+S- Yeah my UK friends always complain about the grey and rain, and I love rain but I'm sure on daily basis it'll be too much. I really hated dressing DS for snow when we lived up north. He hated it, I hated it, I worried he'd slip and slide. I could deal with snow that melts the same day. 

Fern- I'm sorry you're not feeling great, first trimester is really the worst. I was a walking talking "I hate everything!" The first 12 weeks.


----------



## JLM73

*Campenator* hehe on the hint...I think *Dobbers* should use some vasoline down yonder as it does moisturize the skin....and ALSO some baby/mineral oil ( not so much the :spermy: can't swim, but perhaps- give him a MASSAGE with it on your hands and oop...touch the condom :haha:
Also I used to always dream of living in Aruba ( pre Natalie Holloway thing) because supposedly they have no mosquitos like here, few bugs, and the temp is suppose to be in 70's most the year!

*M&S* I am either 5dpo or 7dpo. I am, sticking by the LEAST amount of days so I can err on the side of caution when poas- I have 25 ICs left ( blue OneSteps) but I cango thru that many in a couple days :rofl:
I agree you likely are in hook effect Zone:thumbup:
Also- I have never truly seen a DARK IC :-k wondering if they are just putting enough ink to get a line and know you are pregggers, but not enuff to show progress:shrug:

I had to semi-fudge today's temp and adjust it oddly cuz I literally started chatting with a guy on a dating site- which at 2am moved to texting by cellies....annnnd that lasted until almost 7 am :rofl:
We have tons in common, and he's Hispanic, loves kids and animals, and 10 years older than me which I LOVE hehe.
I will have to slip in the donor/poss bfp thing later- but we both have spoken openly about so much I doubt it will be a prob.
He lives about an hour from me ( Lakeland Camps as you know where that is, and I am by Tampa) BUT he says he's willing to do all the driving to me so :thumbup:
He wants our "first outing" to be taking DS to see the "Warcraft" movie :shock:
I was like- well cool! Rock on! lol. Def NOT used to a guy factoring in DS for an outing!


----------



## campn

Take me to Aruba then! Yes!!!

He sounds like such a classy guy J! I hope your date goes great and who knows it really may turn into something wonderful before you know it! <3

I just ordered my FREE breast pump through my insurance. It's so amazing that this is now something that is completely covered. I don't want to spend $200-$400 on a pump! I had a huge breast milk stash with DS I had to get rid of some of it cause it expired! It's crazy!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- he sounds lovely! When is the first date?

Campn-I think with my insurance you have to wait until AFTER you deliver? And use the rental before that? I'm not 100% sure I just remember my bff doing it. Also, am I completely crazy for thinking I want to breastfeed twins?! Possibly pump as it might be easier to bottle feed.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> J- he sounds lovely! When is the first date?
> 
> Campn-I think with my insurance you have to wait until AFTER you deliver? And use the rental before that? I'm not 100% sure I just remember my bff doing it. Also, am I completely crazy for thinking I want to breastfeed twins?! Possibly pump as it might be easier to bottle feed.

Green- J had some awesome tips on it before! I'm sure you can pull it off! You'll probably need to supplement a little in the start, but most moms do! 

I know most moms get it just a few weeks before their due dates, but I know some who got it as soon as they placed their order. If they wait until you give birth I'd be pretty pissed as you need it as soon as they're born!


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. Green- BFing twins is definitely possible, but I would expect to do a lot of pumping to keep your milk production way up there. Tandem nursing is a possibility, but I've heard it is TOUGH for a lot of ladies. Heck, breastfeeding a singleton can be difficult for a lot of gals. If they come a bit early, the NICU will most likely strongly encourage you to pump what you can for them, as breastmilk is particularly preferable for preemies especially.

AFM- I'm going to lay off the soy this cycle. I began spotting light brown gunk on Sunday (which is weird for me), when AF wasn't technically due until today...yesterday was when it turned red for me, so I'm calling yesterday CD 1. I'm CD 2 now. At nearly 38, I wonder how good my eggs quality is. I'd go in now for a progesterone test, and to get some blood work done, but seeing as my DH is kind of oblivious to my efforts atm, the bills would raise some red flags for sure. When I think of how my fertility is on the decline, it does depress me. I mean, it was NOT easy for us to become pregnant in the first place...Hannah was not an easy conception, and that was after losing two pregnancies before her. Oscar was a piece of cake, but it was only 8 months after delivering Hannah. This time...meh. We're not "trying", but I have a feeling that it really just may not happen. I think my fertility is taking a shit, and these eggs are going bad. :(


----------



## campn

Wook- Oscar is how old? I'm sure you still have plenty of good eggs left, I'm 28 and it took us 6 months which isn't extremely long, but still, that was with OPKS, charts, soy and lots of BD. I think you're fine honestly, but you can always ask your doctor to run a few basic tests which isn't going to hurt. You probably need to tell her you've been trying for a while though, but I know if you're over 35 and don't get pregnant after 6 cycles they want to help ASAP.

Tell DH oh that's the normal routine test they test at certain ages, he's a guy, what does he really know!?


----------



## JLM73

*Camps and MrsG* Thx! He seems scarily in com mon with all the things I LOVE- movie wise, music wise, artistic etc... he's a teacher tho- usually Elementary, but he said he loves kids and likes a challenge so he asked to handle the Special Ed classes this coming year :cloud9:

And umm yea...figured first "date" would be a ways off, but he said and I quote" you have me so enamored and mesmerized already! I absolutely MUST meet you at your earliest convenience! I don't want to sound hokey, but I feel as if I have finally found my soulmate!"
:shock: :rofl: I haven't even seen him in person yet- just talked on the phone and exchanged a zillion pics btwn us.
Oh boy- Last time I dated an Older Puerto Rican man, he became crazy stalker...make that BOTH of the prev P.R. men:wacko:
No idea why I have that effect but he also mentioned he 2 Master's degrees- and sent me pics of the certs lol, and he is an expert marksman YAY I get to go to the range with him soon!
Sooo....he's either my soulmate=:cloud9:
or he's gonna chain me up in a cellar and eventually make windchimes outta my bones- while continuing posts with lots of emojis here to throw you all off:shock::rofl:
We are gonna meet up later this eve. God help him if he's in love after texting/talking LOL cuz once we Kiss he will be ga ga, and after :sex: ....LOL stick a fork in him - he will be done!

On a TTC note, My cervix has finallllly closed! It was OPEN for like *EIGHT* days no joke!!?? I was like WTH...is this the Motel Six?? We'll leave the light on for ya???
SHUT the doorway! :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Forgot to show you all my finished 4th painting- it's small - 5x7
But I figure it's a good size for office desks etc.
I'm REALLY diggin the Aged/Ruined look of the background! 
NEW ManFriend :haha: I replaced old boy hehe Says it looks like tapestry
:-k didn't notice but it sure does:thumbup:


----------



## OhHappyZ

Can I throw out a random ttc question? My SIL told me today that you shouldn't have sex after ovulation because the new spermies could knock the snuggling egg out of your uterus wall. It sounds totally insane but kind of has a logical sound to it?! Have you guys ever heard that??


----------



## campn

OhHappyZ said:


> Can I throw out a random ttc question? My SIL told me today that you shouldn't have sex after ovulation because the new spermies could knock the snuggling egg out of your uterus wall. It sounds totally insane but kind of has a logical sound to it?! Have you guys ever heard that??

No never, so I'm pretty sure that isn't true at all. Once your egg is fertilized the uterus becomes hostile to anything coming in, it's like closed for business. 

J- before DH I met a PR guy and he seemed incredibly sweet and charming, but then I googled his name (like the stalker I am) and boom his mug shot :D reminds me of Christina Aguilera's song "infatuation"!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn it's called California hehe you can even escape the blistering heat if you stay near water and let that sea breeze/bay breeze do its magic buaha

Omg I love you all with your baby oil and what not. I'm going to be 27 in a couple months and I wanted to get preggo with my first st 27 so SO needs to get on board except the effer is changing his career path entirely so Chxuxtkstskajdyi

MS those tests do stink :(

As for stapled condone not sure if I am more disappointed in the government or the people that used them anyway lol. Why is your nickname Staples? Well once upon a time...


----------



## DobbyForever

I heard sex during pregnancy early is good cuz the speed get absorbed as nutrients for you and the baby. Getting knocked out is definitely a non issue

And lol j with the motel

Sorry with my half a replies so tired


----------



## campn

I bet California is so beautiful, but it's so crazy expensive too! I would like southern prices and houses but Hawaii weather :D life is so unfair :p who saw Disney new "Moana" trailer!? My heart is exploding with happiness! I can't wait.

Dobs can't wait for your dude to get the new promotion on so you can move on with the life you want, you know!?


----------



## pacificlove

J, new man friend sounds exciting! 

M&s, I agree, anything after --25c is too cold. I quit when the air hurts my skin by just standing in it for a seconds.


----------



## mrs.green2015

California (where I am) is so freaking hot! I'm sweating just looking outside! But as Dob said anywhere near the coast is amazing! 

Oh happy- never heard of it. I think If the swimmers could knock down an eggie then it hasn't implanted well meaning it's probably not going to stick anyway. 

Speaking of sex during pregnancy- wowzers!!!!


----------



## campn

Green- Scrolling on my Facebook and saw this so immediately thought of you of course! I really hope you get to try it and nail it. For 18 months every time I sat down to breastfeed Ben I felt so freaking high! The zen and oxytocin are so real. I really hope I get to succeed this time too, as it took me so so long to get it going the first time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's awesome Campn! I'm really going to give it a go! DH is super amazing so I know he'll help with feeding so I'll pump plus I heard you need to for supply.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dunno if I said it but a teacher in my (now former I guess) distric was saying she was looking for a 2 bedroom apartment close to work. The cheapest she could find was $6500/month r_r. I bought my condo under market because they were forced to sell and their first deal fell through and their new house depended on them selling this one... My CONDO was about 445k and the HOA is $400/month and this is supposed to be the more affordable city lol

It's 66F right now. I have two curtains so as long as I close the white one that lets light through then the house stays bright and cool.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pumping and a helpful hubby is good. You'll be surprised how you manage feeding two at a time like the pic. You can do it!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Yep California is super expensive. My previous apartment was a one bedroom that I rented for $1700, so DH and I decided to rent a house instead. We are 8 miles from the beach and we pay $2300 for a house that's 1200 sq/ft. It's insane. It should be more now, but our landlord is awesome and hasn't raised rent since we moved in 6 years ago.

If you live in SoCal you have to be able to hustle. Days fly by and there is barely time to shave your legs :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's not that expensive here! Pretty close to ohhappy but not nearly like you dob. So I guess I'll take the heat over the house payment! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I do not miss SoCal, but my heart still cries for my alma mater :cry:

It's insane. but I couldn't live anywhere else. Family aside, loving in the bay is one of the few places you can drive an hour and be in the gorgeous mountains, beach, city... Can't really beat it


----------



## campn

Dobby those prices are insane, but I'm sure the income is much higher too. Our house is over 2000 sq and we bought it for $272K, which is not that expensive, but not cheap either. Our HOA for the play ground and pool and all those stuff is $29/month! 

Green- I wouldn't even do without a pump with one baby! I like building a supply to freeze and give bottles to DH to use if I'm out, or mix it with their solids once they start eating baby food. With DS I had no other choice but pump cause little stink wouldn't latch until 6 weeks old!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah I'lol have to pump for whoever is watching my kid while I am at work. I get paid pretty decently but it all goes to mortgage and bills. On a good month I break even


----------



## pacificlove

Green, I laughed at your pregnancy sex post.. these are the things people never tell you about. I've got to admit that vanilla gets me the best at the moment, and recently said to hubby "gotta get my fill before the belly gets in the way" when he was suggesting we change it up. We do change it up, but nearly always finish in my favorite positions. Ha-ha 

As for rent, wowser!! I do remember seeing a single bedroom being rented for $1500 when we lived in oil country, here rent won't go over what minimum wage could afford you. 
I also look at the US and think 275k for a 2000sq ft house is beyond cheap!


----------



## Breeaa

I will be catching up tomorrow but just wanted to say hi to Dobs! Glad to see you around!!


----------



## JLM73

:blush: Um yeaaa....totally did the Trollop walk in the house at 3 am! First date was 8 hourrrrs lol:rofl:
OMG getn scariER how much we have in common! He was so nervous and super cute/sweet- he brought me like 5 of his fave movies to watch that I had never seen, a Book, and a Limited edition dragon in a glass case ( we both like medieval stuff and dragons etc) AND he brought DS a toy Dragon as well:cloud9:

We started out with coffee, then I drove him to the Goodwill, as earlier ystrdy I had seen this brand new "statue" there of a skull with a rose vine around it and a Raven standing on top of it. Well he is HUGE into poetry, and loves Shakespeare and Poe, so I joked about "Quoth the Raven Nevermore!" But he seriously wanted it LOL. So we got that then just hung out talking in my car - as the mall had closed. Listening to my fave music ( we are both music nuts) then we moved to his car - A nice new dodge challenger, and we watched vids of his fave music, and basically talked about EVERYthing- exes, jobs, kids, moving in later ( YES he totally went there) and he basically and BLUNTLY laid out what he has to offer and what he is looking for:shock:
Well we are totally on the same page and his exact words were "I can provide for and totally support both you and Chase.":shock:
I was like ...ummm....well alrighty then lol.
He is super sweet- held doors open, pulled out chairs etc.
Dude is not playin around on the protection front either lol. He has a few guns ( only 1 in the car) and knives in various quick reach locales lol.
He was wearing 2 mens rings ( bands) Blackened Steel with a design thru them, and while he was holding my hand he stuck 1 on my thumb- it's huge- slips right off , but now I feel like I am back in high school, when you would wear a guy's class ring or something LOL.
SO anyhoo - so far so good and NO I did not bring up the Donor thing yet! I figure I'll wait and see if there is a BFP then worry about it. He knows I used a donor, just not that I am waiting to test :haha:


----------



## JLM73

...sorry was a duplicate


----------



## M&S+Bump

J! :happydance: Just as long as he's not some kind of gangster - who needs a gun in their car and knives scattered about the place? &#128563;

PL - right with you on the preggo sex. Once you get bigger, a pillow under your bum takes the belly out of the way :winkwink:

Jesus Mary and Joseph at those prices!! How on earth do you guys afford them?! We paid £180k ($250k us approx) for four bedroom detached with a big garden, right at the top of a housing bubble before the market crashed and prices fell big time! That's expensive round these parts - $445,000 would buy you a seven bedroom mansion with an indoor swimming pool! And I thought we were hard done by with management fees of just under £100 a YEAR for common area maintenance. I'll shut my ungrateful mouth now...


----------



## wookie130

Yikes, I was thinking the same thing, M&S! The cost of living in the cornbelt looks like a bargain compared to what some of you are paying! I own my home, and my house is actually bought and paid for...I just pay insurance and property taxes...and I paid $122k for it. It's a modest small little brick home (from 1925) in an older neighborhood, it's a 3 bedroom 1 bath, with an unfinished basement. I have a spacious living room with a fireplace, original refinished woodwork, etc. We've done a lot of work on it, and we have a lot we want to do yet with it. We'd like to tear out the old concrete steps in the back, and attach a nice deck to the house, we want to redo our long driveway ($$$ ka-ching), and there are still two large sets of windows we need to replace. The upstairs bedroom needs to be finished, as it's kind of strange, and currently H & O share their little room across the hall from our bedroom. One day, we'll fix that bedroom up upstairs, and it'll be Hannah's. :)


----------



## wookie130

J- Interesting date! Sounds like he's kind of just jumping in! Keep your radar on, hon. ;) 

Sex during pregnancy. I couldn't have any, as I was put on "pelvic rest" during both of them...the first time it was discovered I had placenta previa, and the second time was due to the unexplained bleeding I was having, and that Oscar was classified as a "threatened miscarriage." So, no rumpy for this lady. :( I could not have cared less with Hannah, but I was a horny ol' goat with Oscar, so I did become reaquainted with my old friend the vibrator. 

Campn- Oscar is 22 months old (today, in fact). Yeah, I'm familiar with the ol' advanced maternal age fertility routine at the OB's, since I've been in that category while pregnant with both of my babies. In fact, in light of my age, and in light of my history with recurrent miscarriage, my OB tests NOW, rather than waiting the usual 6 months. I could go in for tests, but I'd have to keep it from my husband, and with all of the changes in insurance, I'm not sure what I'd actually be billed for and what would be covered...I paid a lot for testing when we were actually actively ttc.


----------



## shaescott

J wow that guy sounds amazing! So amazing that I'm suspicious haha!


----------



## shaescott

SOOOOOO I got my SAT scores back this morning!!!!!

Each section is out of 800 and the total is out of 1600. 

Math: 750

Reading/Writing: 730

Total: 1480

Basically, those are really really good scores. They'll help me a lot with getting into a nursing program. I start applying this fall eeeeee!


----------



## wookie130

Wow, Shae! Excellent scores! Congrats!


----------



## Fern81

Wow congrats shae!! When you've become the most amazing nurse in the world, please move here and come take care of me. I will completely trust you!! :)

J- I hope he is the real deal, sounds good so far xxx just keep your heart safe hun you've been trampled on too much already xx


----------



## gigglebox

J, the art looks so cute! It's got the crafty thing and kind of the primitive thing going on, so i think it'll sell :thumbup: also, your dude sounds amazing. Personally, that'd be coming on too strong for me, but whatever floats your boat. Glad he is not scared off by DS. Did you run a background check yet?

Wook, sorry af showed :( I was really hoping if it wasn't me this month, it'd be you. Btw, i think first response sells at home fertility tests you could do as a first step before getting actual lab work done. It's just like an opk, i think you use it cycle day 3 and compare lines.

Campn, if you're a milk machine this time, look into breast milk donation at the hospital. 

Green, you totes got this double boobie action thing! Everything is just a matter of practice. And hey, if it's too much, don't stress it.

And now a cautionary tale for future breast feeders...when i had Des, he wouldn't latch at first. The nurses insisted on me pumping and then they kind of fed him with a saringe tube thing while holding him up to the ol' nip. Well, when he realized he didn't have to latch to be fed, or when he did latch it didn't come out like it did with the extra tube thing, he was PISSED. He screamed bloody murder and the only thing that would quiet him was bottle feeding. DON'T LET NURSES FORCE A BOTTLE IF YOU WANT TO BREAST FEED. i'm not saying don't bottle feed, but what they did to me, forcing the bottle almost immediately, ruined my chances of breast feeding. I pumped for a few weeks but without him actually latching and stimulating supply, my milk tanked and i dried up quick, ended up having to formula feed. 

Shae, congrats on the test scores! That's great! I didn't do well on my SAT's at ALL. I crack under pressure and those tests are the worst, pressure-wise! It was 11 years ago but i think I only got a 1040 or something terrible like that. Keep in mind my GPA was 3.87 (out of 4, for those of you playing at home) so i wasn't an idiot...at least i don't think i was....lol

I do like having you around Dobs :hugs: how is SO? What sparked the career change?


----------



## campn

Gigs- Sounds like what happened to me. the pediatrician freaked me out when he was 3 days old and my milk hasn't come in yet and she said YOU MUST GIVE HIM FORUMLA. I felt like the worst mother for not feeding my kid (I only had colostrum at this point) went home and cried my eyes out. I just kept thinking omg he's going to die. 

This time if I have to supplement, I won't use bottles, I'll use one of those new feeding cups or a spoon. It sounds weird to use a spoon but the first week they only need this much! He would also scream and turn bright red if I put him on the boob. But I wasn't gonna let a 5 pounder win obviously! :p


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I found my supply went downhill quick as well when I started pumping more and directly feeding less once I went back to work. I only lasted maybe a month more with pumping every 3 hours through the day and feeding evening and night, it just got less and less til I could just stop pumping because there was no point.

I think it'd probably be easier to feed twins directly than to pump and bottlefeed. I've seen exclusive pumping made work but it's bloody hardcore, a round the clock constant circle of pumping and feeding. The pump doesn't get as much out as the baby does, and doesn't stimulate milk production to continue as effectively. Just master the rugby tackle hold and stick one on each side! Milk supply adjusts to the demand! And no bottles and pump parts to wash and sterilise.


----------



## OhHappyZ

J glad your date went well. You describing it totally took me back to high school when I was dating :haha: Now I go on dates with the same guy for 8 years, so we don't really swap music, because I already know his favorites, and he knows mine. He hates when we are driving around with the windows down and I'll start blasting Shake It Off and dancing and singing, he gets so embarrassed. I partially do it just to embarrass him if I'm honest :haha:

As for housing prices, oh I wish our houses were in the 100k range!! If we were to buy this crappy little house we are renting, it would be around 600k. The normal sized houses that I like in this area (with a master bedroom, fireplace, etc) are around 800k, and they are about 2000 sq/ft. So we are saving up for one of those, but by the time we get a down payment together those houses will probably be over a million. Boo.


----------



## JLM73

*Fern*:hugs: Yea my heart has def earned some scars, but I made it quite clear to him that he is ahead of me with the puppy<3 Googly eyes goin on, and he said he's fine with that- he just hopes I can grow to feel the same:shrug: Fair enuff.
He had some really really shitty breakups, and been married twice ( as have I) 1st wifey was for 7 yrs, and basically ( was easy in those days) once she got her citizenship ( from Peru) she flipped on him and began having a separate life etc.
2nd wifey had major med probs- organ transplants etc and he cared for her literally as a nurse would...that lasted 13yrs, and when she recoup'd after the kidney transplant, she basically started seeing Many diff men- which he found thru the good old computer Cloud thingy:haha:

*Gigsey*Background Check Done:thumbup: You know me lol.
He has no criminal record at all, but quite a few scars from fights/knives from the teen/20's days growing up in Brooklyn NY. He openly admits he fought alot, but he left home at 16 due to mom's issues (abuse/alcohol) He has bad shoulders literally from his mom dislocating both of them when he was small:shock:
He's very strong, but as the tendons etc were not surgically repaired, the joints are perma injured ( stretchy ligaments/tendons) and the lump is visible where he snapped a tendon lifting weights OWW!

Oh and VERY well put on the nurses and bottle feeding! If you don't watch them like a hawk and insist NO bottles while in hosp- many a nurse will slip a babe some glycerin water or formula to stop them wailing in the nursery!:growlmad:
I saw it many many times in L&D! I personally am all about keeping the baby with me at ALL times unless they MUST go for a test or for a doc eval.
People who believe in bottle feeding/have never Bfed just don't realize how badly they can thwart your chances of successful BFing!

*Shae*:happydance: YOU ROCK lady! Awesome scores, and you will be an amazing nurse the way you are already into research!

*Dobbers*Also wanna say GREAT to have you back n posting when you are up to it! And those house prices!!:shock: When married we BUILT a home for $199k, over 3000 sf, 4 bedrm, 3 1/2 baths, a huge loft, all rooms had walk in closets, I had a walk in pantry-6ftx5ft and a massive kitchen!
I could never do those Cali prices !!
for the $400k range here in FL that is seriously mod size mansion pricing WITH a couple acres of land to have privacy! eek

AFM Temps still all over- at this point it's a formality lol.:roll:
Gonna go bleach my hair undercut before I get lazy lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, it's crazy what a difference the area makes on housing. Northern va, we had a 3br, 2 bath (no master suite) 2200sf house on .14 acres that we sold for 395k. We move 2 hours south, and bought our 3 br, 3 bath (with master suite) 3200sq house on 9acres for 270k.


----------



## campn

J- I was dead set on NO pacifiers until my inlaws and my parents made me feel ridiculous. They were like why not!? We all gave our kids pacis! Were we bad parents!? Give him a paci! 

Of course he preferred that and was screaming every time it'd fall off his mouth so all night I had to get up to put it back in. This time I'm not even buying any pacifiers or binkies or whatever. Also this time I've thicker skin so if the inlaws ask me to give her one I'll handle it better.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*nice score on that 9 acre prop!:thumbup:

*Campn* stick to your:gun: YOU are the mom, and YOU get to choose how to raise your kiddo.
I personally like pacis as newborns do have an inherent need to suckle (not eat) and it helps soothe them. I DO however take the paci away ANY time they are sleeping, and def BEFORE that if I can help it. DS was so so with pacis, and really spit them out for the most part, so it was not an issue, but every baby is different:shrug:
my DD was absolutely a paci baby, and did great, but was hard to take it away at 1 yr mark- only cuz exhubs kept sneaking it to her when I was at work :growlmad:

I would much prefer a paci when very young, than a thumbsucker ( I know adults who STILL suck their thumbs) and with DS I felt he would want to nurse like every 2 -3 hours for MONTHS! And I would say half of those were just that comfort suckling.
But he rarely ever cried, so it worked out well.

I'm rambling LOL but in the end I go from baby to baby if they use a paci, but there is NOTHING wrong with you NOT wanting one used Camp! Especially since you will be home alot, to provide Juliette's needs:hugs:
Ohhh!!! Camps make SURE you have them place a NO PACIFIER sign on the baby bed in nursery! They standardly throw those blue plastic looking pacis in EVERY bed!


----------



## campn

J- I'll write in my birth plan! But if I see one I'll just remove it. My friend also let her daughter do the binky until 2.5 years, you just don't know what kind of baby you'll have like you said, your baby could give it up so easily or he/she could be so attached to it. This is my last baby so hopefully I wouldn't mind having her attached often :D 

Another horrible event in Orlando! What the heck is going on!? An alligator dragged this 2 year old into the water at a Disney resort. Usually I'm all against judging the parents and I still don't want to judge them, but why would you let him go into the water to play at night in FLORIDA? Gators here are like fish, they're everywhere! Use your head parents.


----------



## OhHappyZ

campn, I just heard about that from one of my employees! How terrible and heartbreaking!! I don't know all the details, so I can't really judge, but could you imagine?! I guess they have killed like 3 alligators and opened them up and still haven't found the kid. That's pretty insane. Can't they just do an xray instead of killing them? I guess if there isn't a population shortage it doesn't really matter? But what happens with the ones they killed? Hopefully they do something worthwhile. 

As for the housing, I really do think it is insane how bloated housing prices are over here. Most of my friends still live with their parents because they can't even afford to rent. But that's supply and demand in full force right there, not really anything anyone can do about it besides move to a cheaper area. DH doesn't even want to buy a house here because he is afraid of the market crashing again, and then being upsidedown on a house. He really wants to move to AZ, which I think is a lovely idea, except that we signed a lease on our shop for 5 years, so we are kind of stuck here unless we decide to sell the business, which might work.

BTW, if you think the housing prices are insane in CA, just try to open a business!! Everyone wants their hand in your pocket. There are fees and licenses and taxes on EVERYTHING. It is so hard to make sure that you are doing everything legally, because there are so many things to do, and many of the things you will never really know about unless you have been in the business before or know previously. Such as having a vessel permit for an air tank. If we hadn't been in the automotive business previously we never would have known that you needed one. Frankly, I can't even count off the top of my head how many licenses we have just for this business. AZ is sounding better and better the more I think about it :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know Campn! I try so hard not to blame parents but wow! We just talked about it in a meeting and I think they probably weren't educated. A coworker didn't know alligators were everywhere there. She just kept saying "why can't they keep them out?" And then we finally were like "alligators are like spiders here you can't get rid of them if you try!"


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh speaking of houses, were no longer in contract on that house. The seller took two weeks to agree to do the repairs so we asked for an extension of two weeks to get the appraisal and she said no. Well we can't do the appraisal before then because repairs won't be done. And if we don't get it done by then we are breaking contract and loosing the down payment. So we decided not to risk it. Now I'm completely stressed out. All k want is pizza and a good cry.


----------



## campn

Now they're blaming Disney. Like they blamed the zoo with the gorilla accident, like let's as parents finally all learn it's ultimately us that should keep watch on our kids and take all precautions. Like okay I don't know what could be in that water, but I won't risk it. So heartbroken for that two year old. He's basically a baby. I don't want to watch the news again. 

Green, I'm so sorry hun! Is that what your realtor also thinks is best? Why did the seller need TWO weeks!? We gave ours 24 hours! I'm sure something so much better is waiting for you and your bunch!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- they're blaming Disney!! Wow! 

She took two weeks to get additional estimates and then finally let us know. If her agent wasn't so stupid it would be better but she doesn't get it either! Our agent told us we should just back out. Otherwise we loose money. And it's just not worth it.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, that's awesome results, thanks for explaining or those numbers wouldn't have ment anything to me as we don't have to write these tests in Canada. ;)

Mrs G, shucks on the house but something better is yet to come. :hugs: I wonder why it's taking you guys so long.. when we bought this property everything was figured out within a few days.. even the last property the seller lived in Thailand and we gave him 24-48 hours to respond... but had word within hours...

And holy shit!t on an alligator eating a child! Did the kid tstartl a wild alligator or what?

As for me, I am making feta cheese from my goats milk. So far the process is working, I have curds!!


----------



## wookie130

So heartbreaking about the toddler and the alligator! The article I read stated that the father jumped in after the alligator, and the mother followed, and they attempted to pry it's jaws open! :( :( :( 

I guess this really hits home with me, having a child who is newly 3, and a baby about to turn 2 in August...I simply cannot fathom losing a child this way (or any way, really)...I'd probably (and quite literally) throw myself to the alligator myself. I don't know how one lives after losing their baby. So, so awful, and horrible to think about. Sure, there were "no swimming" signs everywhere...but the child was wading in 1 ft. water, his baby sister was in a pack-n-play several feet away, and I'm sure the parents felt they were supervising him adequately. To those of us (myself included) who are not Floridians and are tourists to that area, and are not used to the possibility of alligators in your natural environment, I'm sure this was impossible to anticipate. Ugh, it's just awful, horrible, unimaginable.

Green- Dammit!!! Oh well. I see this as another positive omen. When one door closes, another door opens, and perhaps this house falling through was fate's way of steering you (and your beautiful future children) from disaster of one kind or another.


----------



## campn

Pacific- I love feta cheese but never tried the goat kind! It's gotta taste so delicious I imagine! I love mine on crispy toast!


----------



## claireybell

Right girls.. Im having a quick read back, somehow i unsubscribed the thread (how rude of me!!) then i had to find the post again lol


----------



## claireybell

Ah MrsG thats stinky about the house business :hugs: oder the Pizza & cry, its good to embrace the hormones otherwise you feel naff! I have no doubt something excellent is just around the corner :) 

Oooh Wit Woo J birdy hahaa!!! He sounds abit of 'alright' ey ey!! What dpo are you testing this cycle??

Breastfeeding - until your Milk comes baby should be ok feeding on the colostrum but def keep pumping to stimulate the hormones to bring the Milk in :thumbup: Riley was on my boob from 30 mins after csection on the Monday afternoon 17:00 & my milk never came in until Thursday morning, i woke up & was like 'Holy f**k.. Rocks!!!' Lol! MrsG you can do it hun ;) i only pumped couple times inbetween but flow was really low as your bodies used to it coming out vis baby sucking technique.. I gave up on the pump & just fed him until 3.5-4 months, his teething got so bad he wasnt feeding properly & my nips started getting mega sore :( i remember i cried the evening i gave him his first bottle, broke my heart blub blub! 

Oooh Pacific i luuurve Feta cheese, with a drizzle of Olive oil & herbs mmmm ;)

So sadhearing about the Alligator story - hadnt realised it was at night, SO was telling me he heard about it on the radio & he was nearly in tears, you think of your own & it just so sad :(

Hey Dobbles :wave: i hope all the vaseline & oils break those condoms hehee:haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Today is so not my day. Everything is going wrong. Including DH and myself now being investigated by our insurance for the truck being stolen! Ugh! I should have gotten back into bed this morning when I saw the date, my due date. :(


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Today is so not my day. Everything is going wrong. Including DH and myself now being investigated by our insurance for the truck being stolen! Ugh! I should have gotten back into bed this morning when I saw the date, my due date. :(

Green this is just a formality procedure hun, insurance will do that. Heck they said they've to verify with my doctor to make sure I can get a breast pump! I'm sure it'll be okay. 

I had no idea today is the day, but I hope having two perfect little ones in there can give you some peace and hope on a very hard day. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Claire- I cried when I gave my son his first bottle too. I didn't even know I wanted to breastfeed this badly until I couldn't breastfeed at all. Growing up I always thought whatever I'll just do it a few months if at all, but I really grew to love it. I remember walking by the formula aisle looking at what I should buy and crying.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, why is insurance investigating you? Do they think you just claimed the truck got stolen for money? 
:hugs: hope you got to order that pizza :hugs: tomorrow will be another day. Maybe think of the due date and now expecting twins like this: first baby wasn't ready to leave you, so decided to come back to you with his or her brother or sister. 

Cb, my feta still has some time left to drain, then dry over night and then brine in the morning. The recipe I have is actually quite simple and can be replicated with some store bought milks. ;)

Campn, I love feta too, but like most cheeses it's quite expensive to buy plus I find the bought ones really salty.


----------



## DobbyForever

All about me post until my iPad charges and I can actually play catch up lol

I carried in two boxes of beer to surprise SO and now my back hurts so much! My girls looked fab today. Insane amount of cm today, it actually soaked through my panties (tmi lol). Got my secondary estrogen surge, but I noticed my dip was much more significant than usual. From 98.49 down to 97.81 so .59 drop when it is usual
.2 or .3. Shrugs. 

Ugh I found out my friend is going to see a fertility doctor. She is such a beautiful human and will be a great mom. Her hubs is so much like my SO too. I hope they can help her out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Only made it to 1423... buuuut here ya go

*Campn*, that is so sweet that you have come to love breastfeeding. I&#8217;d worry about the sagging everyone curses about, but I&#8217;m going to get a boob job when I&#8217;m done feeding anyway. I&#8217;d get one now if I didn&#8217;t want to breastfeed/ have kids asap. I also second J that you should just do you! Your baby, your body, your life&#8230; do what you think is best because it is.

*Greenie,* I agree that it&#8217;s probably just a formality. Sorry you are having a crap day. Hoping you ordered that pizza! I gave in and got a double double from In N Out. Sorry about the house :( That is insane what the seller pulled on you. There is no way you should lose out on the down payment had that happened. Not going to lie, I am glad my stepdad has a broker&#8217;s license and is a practicing attorney (well, he just retired this year to mediation). But it&#8217;s like shit like that would not fly with him. I think your agent is wise to have you back out though if you can without penalty.

*PL, *that is so cool about the feta! I cannot believe you are almost 19 weeks! 

*Random Dobbie story*An alligator almost ate me when I was in Florida&#8230; cuz some asshole kid threw my glasses in the water and when I reached down to get it a small gator swam up. I was like FUUUUCK but it was small (about my size at the time) so it hesitated and I grabbed them and peaked out. My mom was like, &#8220;You&#8217;re stupid. You walked up the estuary you know is FILLED with crocodiles at night?&#8221; My mom is tough love. I love her though lol. She did hug me first and tell me she was glad I was ok. BUT point is&#8230;. it&#8217;s not Disney&#8217;s fault. Don&#8217;t let your kid loose around gators. Lol. It&#8217;s Florida. What did you expect? The signs say don&#8217;t swim because of the gators. I feel awful for the family, but there&#8217;s really no blame in a situation like this. Shit happens around wild animals.

*CB, *you just don&#8217;t want to know about our lives anymore!!! JK of course. Hi! There&#8217;s no way for me to oil up a condom anyway. He&#8217;s the one who puts them on/ opens the package and it&#8217;s usually like it goes on and it goes in lol. No break time. Pun intended.

*General question* to those of you sad about the bottles, why do we not like bottles and prefer spoons? I think babies with their bottles are so adorable! Reminds me of when my mom would pump and let me bottle feed my brothers. I love them so much. They were such cute babies. Also, why do we not like pacis? I&#8217;m such a noob.

*Random Dobbie thought*Y&#8217;all should sell your extra breast milk! Just saying. ;)

*Happy*, I hear you! By the time you save up for the down payment, the prices go up! It&#8217;s so stupid! I got lucky because I just barely qualified for down payment assistance and since SO aren&#8217;t legally married/ my parents helped a little (chose house over wedding).

*J, *I thought I had shitty dating! That poor guy! Glad your first date went well! I would never let the baby out of my sight unless it was an emergency. They keep them in the room with the mom around here. I don&#8217;t even like sleeping in a hospital for myself. I want eyes on my baby at all times. Yeah, it&#8217;s nice to be back. Summer school is way easy and only half day so I have more time on my hands. Hoping your all over temps lead to a bfp!

*Shae,* fantastic scores! Saw them this morning at a red light. I love that they went back to 1600 lol just make up your mind SAT people!

*Gigs*, is the 9 acres where you are now with the ducks? Or am I missing something. I don&#8217;t even know how you manage that much land hehe. Fantasize, yes.

*Breeeeeeee* you make me feel so special! <333


----------



## DobbyForever

*Re: SO job change*SO hates working for a big name corp, so when his small company was bought out he hates it. He's been looking for other jobs and getting positive feedback. But it got real when his boss/ mentor/ only reason for sticking around gave his two weeks. So he saw this as a chance to vie for the promotion, but then the mentor led him a different direction so at this point he is either A- leaving the company entirely to take the offer in hand somewhere else in a related but slightly different capacity or B- getting a promotion at his current job that is more technical.

*Re: Bay Area living price*It's expensive, but everyone makes a ton of money. The problem is, it doesn't match up. Someone mentioned being able to rent on minimum wage. Not around here. Dinner around here is minimum $15-20 a person at your average restaurant. That beach restaurant we were a the other day was a $100 lunch. The boring A brownie with a scoop of ice cream was $10! I was like FUCK for that much I should have just gotten a second cocktail! Because SO and I don't live together, I make just over 80k a year and I am living paycheck to paycheck. My In N Out dinner (fast food hamburger) was $11! For a fast food double cheeseburger, fries, and drink. You HAVE to have two educated income earners to just survive around here.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Long post so hope I cover everything! 

The sagging, I researched this like crazy but there's no indication that BFing sags boobs! Everything I read said that pregnancy is actually the cause of sagging boobs, that and aging of course! I can't say my boobs sagged thankfully after 18 months of bfing. 

I'm not against bottles at all, but just not the first month cause that's when you're trying to establish your bfing relationship and supply! The idea is a bottle is so easy for babies and faster, so obviously they'll refuse your boob if you give them a bottle early on, but after a month or so they won't cause they've now learned the boob is so much more comfy. 

So the gator thing, everyone is like oh they must haven't known Florida has gators, seriously!? People research weather forecast and what to pack but have no idea of the surroundings? Okay maybe, but if I go to Alaska for the first time, you bet your ass I'll take my precautions cause I'm not from there so I don't know what could happen. 

Maybe they didn't know gators live in all bodies of water here, but what about snakes, or flesh eating bacteria, or a billion thing that could harm their kid. I feel so bad for them don't get me wrong, but I feel so much worse for the 2 year old who lost his life in the most painful ways. It's better to be so careful than not careful at all. You can't remove every single threat or wild animal that could, or could not kill you. In the past 68 years we've only had 22 accidents with alligators.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs so nice to see you back! $100 is steep for a lunch, yikes. I expect to pay $50+ taxes and tip for a dinner which doesn't include alcohol here. Lots of minimum wage jobs here, but housing costs are $500k+ to buy unless you buy a crappy apartment or shi!!y trailer. Renting is ok, but usually not affordable for those young people starting off on their own. Hence hubby and I moved away for a few years to get ahead.

I know, almost at the half way point:)

Oh and I just had a brilliant nap with the cat in my lap which was so comfy and warm. The darn allergies are acting up now :( no regrets, it was so comfy


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs so glad you're here!

Campn- some people are just stupid... My DH says all the time "you can't fix stupid" which is so true. Normal people know these things but.... Lol


----------



## campn

Dobby- You have no fear do you! Tackling gators early on I see! I see them in the neighborhood lakes all the time, I get a picture and they sense me and run away fast. They're usually really scared. Now crocodiles (we don't have those!) are man eaters, they'll go all out of their way to eat you. Good luck Australia and Africa! 

Oh and I also would want my child with me in the room the entire time. I'd go crazy if they took him at any time, nurses sometimes will give them formula or pacifiers without your permission and that would piss me off!

Pacific- When do you find out the gender!? If you are!

Green- I hope you're feeling somewhat better hun. <3


----------



## pacificlove

mrs.green2015 said:


> Dobs so glad you're here!
> 
> Campn- some people are just stupid... My DH says all the time "you can't fix stupid" which is so true. Normal people know these things but.... Lol

Mrs, I worked with a lady who would say this "you can't fix stupid, but you can fix ugly".
Now, whatever she said, I'd take with a about a pound of salt (not just a grain of salt). I am sure she applied it to herself more then anyone else ;) :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol! Tackling the gator was just my like 7 year old self not thinking about it/ being half blind. I kind of get it though. You're on vacation and there's this blissful unawareness of danger. When we went to this particular hotel, we noticed the estuary immediately. It was so beautiful. They even told us stay away from the water or waters edge. It wasn't until I looked over during a commercial break and saw a gator sitting just on the other side of the sliding glass door (5 feet away) that it really hits you as daaaaamn... And even then, being eye to eye with a gator at the water's edge was so humbling. Plus, I feel like truly wild ones are skittish but the ones that hang out around populated areas lose their fear of humans. You KNOW they are there, but you don't think about it. And they move so quickly, especially lunging out of the water, that you don't even really have time to think about it. What makes me sad is the body was intact. So what does that mean for what the kid endured before death? :(

Thanks for the info campn. That makes sense now. I also never understood much about the feeding and sagging. I always thought it was a gravitational thing like oh your boobs are bigger and full of milk so gravity is pulling them down harder... ? Idk. Idc. I want to not have itty bitty B's that are really A's. I want to be able to wear a Victoria's Secret bra dammit! And not buy a medium bikini bottom and a small top (or worse two suits to make one whole!)

PL, we are peas in a pod. I slept with my cat for 10 years despite being allergic. No regrets. I agree, I want to know if you are finding out the gender soon/ at all!

Greenie, I love it!

I'm not stupid, just illogical. We have journal time, and I collect the journals every day. One of my second graders asks, "Ms. B, wouldn't I be easier if we just put the journals in our desk with our RAZ-Kids passwords?" Why yes 7 year old. Yes, it would.


----------



## DobbyForever

Y'all watch sister wives... Anybody else think the engaged one is pregnant? She is crying uncontrollably/ emotional/ they got engaged a few months earlier than the guy planned to propose... Or am I reading too much into this lol


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Y'all watch sister wives... Anybody else think the engaged one is pregnant? She is crying uncontrollably/ emotional/ they got engaged a few months earlier than the guy planned to propose... Or am I reading too much into this lol

Dobs I used to watch it and was so into it, I think it was on Netflix ;the first 4 seasons) then they took it off and I lost interest. It was my guilty pleasure! I hate Kody (is that his name!) he's the most self absorbed person.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol he's so oblivious to everything ><. I stopped watching but I am bored! I binged watched everything good and bad on Netflix and none of my shows are playing new eps right now. I changed my mind. I don't think she is.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Lol he's so oblivious to everything ><. I stopped watching but I am bored! I binged watched everything good and bad on Netflix and none of my shows are playing new eps right now. I changed my mind. I don't think she is.

I always felt like Mari his first wife was so emotionally and mentally abused by him. Every time she would talk about their marriage she starts bawling her eyes and had me bawling mine. Do you watch orange is the new black!? Two more days! Try watching iZombie if you're bored and never seen it!


----------



## DobbyForever

I actually cannot stand OITNB lol. Everyone thinks I would love it. I couldn't get through season one, and I sit through some dumb movies/shows just to pass time. :(

I think because he doesn't have time to stop moving like in a monogamous partnership, he can't reflect on how he treats them. And they get their therapy from each other. Especially watching his kids and the adults in this last episode talking about the challenges of plural marriage...


----------



## campn

Dobby- Maybe just go straight to the second season, I felt like every season has a very different dynamic and when I started watching from the first season it felt very different. I'm so picky when it comes to tv shows, I can't ever get to the end of the season. 

I remember when she asks him how would he feel if she was married to 4 men and he gave her the most evil look and told her that's disgusting and so repulsing to think of. It goes both ways dude.


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe if I'm really bored one day, but yeah... I'd have to be pretty bored lol. I just watched "The Harvest", don't get me started. Then "Djinn" also don't get me started.... I still have a good 8 two star movies on my watch list before I resort to considering OITNB again lol

I could see why he thinks that from a sociological perspective. Sex is very male dominated. A woman is penetrated whereas a man enters a woman. Our dialogue about sex makes it so calming and controlling for the man, but vicious and oppressive towards the woman. Throw in this is his daughter he is thinking about, I can see him being repulsed by her even doing it with one dude let alone four. Then, you start thinking she would be pregnant all the time. If all the dudes wanted kids the way his wives do, instead of having 19 kids across four women she'd be constantly pregnant. Instead of NO HOME to clean because he doesn't do housework just the handy stuff, she'd have four homes. It would totally SUCK.

But the realistic response is he is just dumb lol even in this interview he was like I should consider my wives but yeah in that moment I bulldozed them and I would do it again in a heartbeat then beats the rhetoric into them until they start spouting it too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey...:hi: Hey Campn. :coolio: Are you going to... *lettuce* see Julliette when she is born? :rofl:


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Hey...:hi: Hey Campn. :coolio: Are you going to... *lettuce* see Julliette when she is born? :rofl:

Of course! *Peas* you're basically family!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sister wives is my guilty pleasure.. ha-ha. Like you I was thinking the engaged one is preggers. I am sure it'll come out soon. 
As for finding out the gender: hubby still thinks he's going to find out, I don't want us to.there are so little good surprises left in this world, you know what I mean. Then last weekend we were talking names and hubby says he has a really good girls name but he won't tell unless I let him find out the gender. :haha: 

FYI: feta is coming along well, it's now cut into 1" pieces and supposed to dry on a draining board over night before going into a brine in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160615_190615.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't even know what a bribe is lol. Looks great though! Did it take a lot of milk?

Yes! I am glad I am not the only one who thinks she is pregnant. The only reason I backtracked is they mentioned the wedding is a bit away and she wouldn't be able to hide it/I feel like in her religious background that would be frowned upon heavily to have a baby our of wedlock but I dunno.

Also that is so cute he is trying to get you on board finding out. I hear you. I just need to know. I hate surprises lol. My anxiety does not like being blind sighted even by good things.

Campn, you know I made that pun cuz J is a lettuce had now? :). Ahhhh


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, a brine is that salt/vinegar solution that olives and pickles and feta cheese come in ;)

As for the suspected pregnancy, o feel like with her body type she may be able to hide it for quite a while, not meaning this in a mean way just if she wanted to, I think she could hide. Heck, I can still hide it so easily and I am of a slim-ish built.

Is SO on track with ttc with you dobs?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo k that makes sense. Thought it was like an appliance that I felt silly for not knowing Hehe

And as for hiding it, I was thinking it . Total white chicks moment "I can't believe you said it!" "Yeah, but you were thinking it." "But you said it!"

LMFAO brb dying laughing. He is so stressed right now he can't even tell me if he is sleeping over one night or through the weekend. We are not on alignment on ttc at all and with this job stuff hitting the fan this week and next as he tosses his hat in for the promotion... Not even up for conversation. And if he gets the promotion, he has studying to do so I guarantee he'll say some bs about bad timing. Honestly, I may join this separate house club long term. Baby and I can live here and he can live there until baby sleeps through the night and he is gone getting all the crap he needs... Idk. So long story short, I am annoyed and I want a baby now so I am getting pregnant with or without his :spermy: soon. As he says, he can get on board or get run over.

https://youtu.be/pyCXrKqsA8s
Bout a minute in


----------



## pacificlove

Ha-ha, sorry dobs, I'll be the one who asks the questions no one dares to ask and says the unmentionable things. Seems like the pregnancy made it worse :haha:just don't take me the wrong way please ;) I am actually a nice person!

I love your determination! Keeping my fingers crossed for you that either the condoms all have a hole in them or you find a decent baby father. 
All you need is one good "fling", I met dh for a lunch time quicky and look what happened! We had literally 5 minutes in his apartment before he had to head back to work. ( Couldn't do truck sex as its all in the city).

As for feta, I used a gallon of milk from our own goat:)


----------



## claireybell

Morning lovelies :) 

Hope you feeling abit better today MrsG with everything hun.. The Insurance stuff is just their standard procedure to make sure your not pulling a fast one to get pay outs, dumb really! Why would anyone put themselves through that hassle?! 

Uhh yes, bf ruins the boobs, doesnt matter what Drs or boob bf specialists say! If you've breastfed - take a look after your done haha!! Although im quite loving my porn star looking boobs at the moment :rofl: Pregnancy does wonders for them apart from the Vein map i have on them ha ha! 

Pacific & Dobbles, Cat naps with your Cats are sooooo cosy, they really snuggle in! Our 2 are malting loads at the moment, their shorthaired but its just the season.. Fur EVERYWHERE drives me nuts but what can you do.. Vacuum everyday?!! Oh yes.. I already do that Lol!!

Pacific you is nearly half baked ahhhh!!! I think usually if one wantd to know the sex & other doesnt - esp if the one that doesnt is the mother, they dont usually tend to tell, dontvknow if thats diff with private scans via medical insurance as your paying for it as such but here they dont usually tell you .. 

I was going to type more but im having a mental block Lol.. Coffee needs to kick in zzzzZ


----------



## claireybell

Oh Pacific.. Bump shot??


----------



## wookie130

I actually was unable to breastfeed, and I put myself through HELL to do so with my first...I ended up being diagnosed with IGT (insufficient glandular tissue), in which my milk ducts are malformed, and my body was incapable of producing more than 5 ml (both sides, every few hours)...so I had to resort to formula, which truly broke my heart. By the time I had Oscar, I had accepted that I just was never going to breastfeed, so I didn't even try. I think it is important to acknowledge that when we mother, we do it with our whole bodies, and that our breasts CAN be an integral part of that, or not...I mother with my hands, my head, my legs, my lap, my arms, etc. Our ability to mother our babies does not SOLELY rely on the function of our breasts. If one desires and is able to do so, however, more power to her - we all need support, no matter how we choose to feed our babies! :)

Pacific- I love feta cheese! I make this salad that is chopped kale, dried cranberries, cooked lentils, and you toss it with a homemade dressing with feta, and it's one of our favorites at my house. I enjoy reading about your homesteading adventures! It's interesting, and I wish I was more self-sufficient. We're planning to do a veggie garden next year, so I suppose that's a start. :)

Dobs- May your condoms always be defective! :rofl:

AFM- WORST PERIOD EVER. Head-achey. Horribly heavy flow...kind of unusually heavy, actually. I usually only have to dump and wash my menstrual cup out 1-2 times a day (usually once every 12 hours or so) during my period, even on the heavy days, but yesterday I had to dump it every 6...it's gross. :( Hmmm. Another cycle like this, and I may just have to call my OB. And I may just ask them to do some tests (under the radar, of course), and I may beg some Clomid off of her. Hmmm. :rofl: How convenient that my period has decided to get funky! Of course, in my own mind, I'm all thinking that perhaps this is a pre-cursor to perimenopause, but yeah.

Campn- I'm so excited for OITNB!!!! I can't wait. I friggin' love that show!!! Crazy Eyes is so excited! And I love me some Big Boo and Red, too!!! <3 Love that show. I loved Piper's "Panty Rant" when she was trying to sell the other inmates on giving her their used undies...it seriously made me :rofl: !!! I'm trying to finish Dexter on Netflix right now...I've been stuck on Season 5 for a while, and haven't picked back up on it. I have loosely followed Sister Wives...I too think that Kody or Kodi or whatever the hell his name is is a total assy rum. Ugh. Hate him. Even his hair looks arrogant, if that makes any sense. It's all like, "Look at me, aren't I some type of male sex-god?" And I'm all, "Ummm, no. No you are not." LOLOL!!!! Does anyone remember that HBO show that was on a few years ago called "Big Love"? I LOVED that show, and it was such a good series on polygamy...until the last season, when it became stupid fairly quickly, but otherwise, it was amazing. Polygamy is a fascinating subject, seriously. I mean, I'm never gonna "get it"...as I'm a serial monogamist, but still, it's really interesting.


----------



## shaescott

I heard about the gator thing, looked like they found the body? Definitely not Disney's fault. I feel differently about the gorilla incident though, because the zoo didn't properly enclose the space, the child shouldn't have been able to fall in so easily. 
Thanks for all the compliments on my scores <3 
I swear the weird non-lucid thing happened again this morning in a mild form... Ugh idk why this is happening! And of course my crazy brain is like "clearly you're pregnant" but I know I'm obviously not. Merg. 
My mom worked when I was a baby so she pumped for my dad to feed me while she was working. Sadly, she couldn't produce enough that way, so she had to supplement with formula. 
I'm not sure how I'm going to feel about pacifiers/binkies. I think once baby starts crying and won't stop for anything, that's when I'll give in.


----------



## shaescott

Oh as for the polygamy issue, I'm very much against it. I don't understand it, and I don't think I ever will. If you can't commit to one person, I don't think you really love them. And even if you did really love all your spouses, you wouldn't be able to care for them properly, so you'd be neglecting all of them. Might as well just stick to one, it's easier!


----------



## campn

When I couldn't breastfeed I got tired of hearing "breast is best" everywhere cause I was trying so hard and getting no where. I think a happy mom equals a happy baby. So fed is best! If you really wanna BF try and try hard, but don't let it make you miserable and make you miss out. 

Wook- Oh I love Dexter too! I think I've watched the entire series twice. I might watch it all again if I get extremely bored and find nothing exciting to watch. I'm watching breaking bad again it drives me insane how the series ended too soon. As for polygamy it's one of these things I think once you're in it becomes normal for you, I come from Egypt where Islam allows men to have 4 wives and sometimes I'd run into classmates who tell me their dad has 2-3 wives and I'd feel so embarrassed and shut up quickly. 

Shae- Congrats on the scores hun! I saw the post but forgot to say anything. I'm sorry! 

Dobby- Of course I noticed hehe! I wanted to do another veggie pun but yours was better cause of Juliette is a lettuce! Yesterday I was getting my blood drawn and the nurse was too close of course and I was like oh geez will my bump hit him right in the crotch in a few month? That's be embarrassing!


----------



## DobbyForever

The zoo thing was definitely the mother's fault. I take kids to the zoo every year, and I am very firm with my parent chaperones and students not to f* around. No cell phones. Nothing. I don't even let the kids climb up on the viewing rail they put on for kids. If I can manage to keep 20+ kids out of an enclosure, she could have easily kept hers out. Secondly, more than one eyewitness said her kid kept calling for her attention because he wanted to get into the enclosure. He spent time trying to get in until he did. During which, the mom wasn't arm's length away and ignoring him on her phone. The bystanders are also to blame. Maybe it's the teacher in me, but if I see a kid doing stupid shit and their parents aren't doing anything I have zero problem redirecting them, but in this day and age people were too afraid to say anything or grab the kid. Jeff Corwin's response was perfect: the zoo is not your babysitter, get off your phones and pay attention to your kids.

PL, there was nothing wrong with that question at all lol. Totally valid question. I'm hoping for an oops or for SO to change his mind. Otherwise, I have a friend I will ask. If he says no then sperm bank. I know he'll be happy once baby is here (he will not be happy while I am pregnant because I don't handle it well).

Wookie, so sorry about the crappy period. Definitely talk to your gyn. Hope she is more helpful than mine when it comes to winky periods.

As for polygamy, I think people live in different ways and I'll be honest all of my poly friends who became poly have deep rooted parent/sex issues. But I think if you are raised around it, it seems normal. Like I am very family oriented because Thais value family so we spent a lot of time together growing up. SO is not because his family is shit. We pretty much summarize our love that I love him more, and while he will never love me equally or more back he loves me to the best of his abilities.

Omg Campn that is kind of hilarious!

Afm temp is back up to 98.21. I'm going to really try hard not to waste tests, so I'm thinking 10dpo and then af due date, which is Monday and Thursday next week.


----------



## DobbyForever

https://youtu.be/X5G_AlFvKDg
The Jeff Corwin clip. It's only 40s long and sums it up perfectly.

Sorry. I'm very passionate about parents ignoring kids/electronic babysitters. The zoo is meant to teach, so stay with your kid and teach them. It's dangerous, stay with them to keep them safe. Harambe had to be shot, but he didn't have to be in that situation. I hate that the verdict on his case came out the same day as the Stanford case. I felt so let down on both fronts.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Those two horrible accidents have definitely taught me that I shouldn't let me guard down around my kid, I know accidents will always happen no matter what but I hope it never becomes this serious. I've to be scared for him even if he isn't scared. DH tells Ben "You need to have the fear of God put into you!" Cause he's fearless! 

Should have seen us at the target parking lot, I was trying to hold his hand to cross the street, DH pushing our cart full of groceries and DS trying to run away from me and I'm running after him with my big belly and people around looking at us. I need a backpack leash and I don't care about the judgement!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yeah kids are fearless which is why have to be fearful for them until they learn it themselves. If you feel a tether would help keep him safe, go for it. We bought leashes for my brothers once. We ended up not using them but we had a 2-1 adult/older sub to toddler ratio so it was easier


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, starting your own veggie garden is a great start. I find food tastes so much better when it comes from your own garden. 
Sorry about af being a b!tch to you, but hey: new cycle and another try at baby making ;)

Dobs: good for you for keeping 20 kids on such a tight leash, you really have it nailed down. I have seen parents fail with one. I worked at a pet store with fish tanks, one day a mom and her maybe 4 or 5 year old came through. The kid kept smacking the lids on the fish tanks down and I got this close to saying something until mom did: "if you behave now, you can be naughty at home" in this sweet little innocent voice. My jaw hit the floor.

As for polygamy: to each their own. As long as no one is forced into it, go ahead and do your own thing. Kudos to them for keeping their own issues of jealousy, etc under control. I couldn't share my husband, just couldn't do it.

Hubby went to our Alberta property to complete some renos and clean up. He's finished a day early, so wohoo! He'll be home tomorrow.

Also, omg, our cat has gotten incredibly soft! Never have I felt cat fur this soft. Might have something to do with the goats milk she's been getting:) she's been getting a little bit when I bring it in and she gets upset if she misses out on it due to her outdoor adventures.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay for hubby coming in early!

I straight up tell them before we leave I will tolerate misbehavior because there are dangerous consequences and they are representing our school to the public. If I feel they can't handle it, I will not take them. But I have never had to leave a kid behind. Had to be one's buddy but never left one behind. :). My coworker's love the book "The Collapse of Parenting". They actually ask their parents to read it. I'll recommend it if asked, but I feel like telling a parent they aren't parenting is rude


----------



## shaescott

Dobby- huh I hadn't heard she was on her phone, I heard she was busy taking care of another child. Interesting. Definitely at least partly her fault if that's the case. But I still think that a zoo is responsible for properly enclosing spaces like that. Either way, I see your point.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- your target storey is hilarious. Mostly because all moms get overwhelmed at some point and the judgy people either had kids so long ago they don't remember or they don't have any. lol 

Pl- yay for hubs early return. Also, I bet the goat milk did help your kitties fur. My baby was so cuddled up with my last night. It's those thing that just make my heart smile. 


So I swear my dog knows I'm pregnant. Dude will not leave me alone. And at night he sleeps on top of me practically. Always with his head on my side or stomach. It's odd because he's always a daddy's boy and always cuddled with DH. Unless he has figured out I'm the one who feeds him lol


----------



## pacificlove

Shae I also look at it that the fence was sufficient for nearly 40 years. No kid made it over that fence in 40 years, either parenting style has changed or a kids ability to climb a fence? I don't think evolution changed the climbing ability of children more so the parenting style of being on the phone or other distractions.

Dobs your story reminds me of me : when I was 3 or 4 years old my favorite dog was a neighbors miniature pinscher. The owner was talking with my mom at our front door when another new neighbors neufandland dog got loose and came for the pinscher. I walked up to the neufy grabbed his cheeks and said "you do not hurt my little friend" in a stern voice. Meanwhile mom and the neighbor were having a heart attack thinking I'd loose my face to that dog as we were equal in height, face to face. The dog just wagged his tail and we were great friends after.


----------



## wookie130

I don't know, really. I mean, I think people were downright outrageous (particularly on social media) to the mother of the boy who fell into the Harambe's enclosure, to be honest. As far as eye-witness accounts go, I read some who felt she was being negligent, and that the child continually indicated that he was going to join the gorilla, and I read a couple of others that indicated that it was such an instantaneous thing, that she one minute the child was there, and the next he was down below. Don't get me wrong, I completely agree that she should have prevented this, and that supervision MAY have been lacking, or perhaps she was glancing at her phone, etc. This does happen far too often, and yes, she may have been at fault for not keeping him safe and supervised. However, I'm a teacher also (special education, and I teach students with severe and profound disabilities, primarily those on the autism spectrum, and with behavioral issues), and speaking as both a parent and a teacher...sometimes kids can thwart our best efforts, and crazy things happen within an instant that can leave us panicky and gobsmacked by how quick and sneaky our kids/students can be. I'll be the first to admit that I lost Hannah once in the children's library for probably 2 minutes, when I was heavily pregnant with Oscar, and she would have been about 14 months old. I took about 5 steps from her to look at the wall clock, turned around, and she was GONE. Now, I found her a couple of minutes later, toodling around behind a shelf, but those 2 minutes literally made my heart nearly fly out my own ass, seriously. I think anyone with small children (toddlers especially) can relate, as most mothers lose their kids at least once, whether it be out shopping, or anywhere, really. It can be nearly impossible to keep your eyes on a child at all times...because sometimes we need to find our keys in our purse, or we drop something, and any number of other things that can occur. I'm not saying all of this because I don't feel that this mother wasn't at fault in any way...I just hated all of the "perfect parents" that came out of the woodwork to shame her relentlessly on social media, because honestly, this kind of thing can happen more easily than anyone wants to admit. Another thing that kind of irked me, which goes along with this whole mother-shaming phenomenon, was how people who did not have sufficient information regarding the story (people who didn't even know the precise situation, and who were not witnesses, or there physically, etc.) automatically assumed it was the mother who was solely responsible for this happening...no one even mentioned the POSSIBILITY that perhaps the father was there with her (which he was not, but I'm referring to before people knew this definitively), and began the mom-blaming. 

As far as the Orlando alligator thing goes, I blame no one, not the parents, not Disney...these people just lost their precious child, and I feel they need our support, love, and arms wrapped around them in their grief. Fingers do not need to be pointed. They need and deserve our deepest sympathies. It's unfathomable. :(

I'm a person who never says "never"! By doing so, I'm always worried that I'm somehow tempting fate, and that I'm somehow above human error, which I certainly am not! :) Plus, trying to parent to perfection on several weeks or months of not-enough-sleep (which is virtually every new parent, or parent to little ones) is very impairing...car keys in the microwave? Yes. I've done that. Making "coffee" that was only brewed water? I've done that too. :rofl: There is nothing quite like the exhaustion of being a parent, other than perhaps military training of some sort. LOL!

Anyway, sorry for the novel. I just had to put all of that out there! :)


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, animals definitely now! Not sure if my dog does or cares, but I think the cat does. She loves sleeping and purring on my stomach!

I have a friend who's dog was very sensitive to pregnancy. He poked his nose into a ladies belly and then whined before she even found out. Then a few months later he did the same thing again. She found out a few days later that she had lost the pregnancy not long before the appointment.

Animals are so much smarter then we give them credit for.

I grew up with 2 cats and they always went to bed with us kids. Mom always knew when we were asleep as the cats wouldn't leave until we were asleep;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Campn, reminds me of the one time I took the boys for new shoes when Ella was almost due. I had a 2yo, a 1yo in the pram and an 8 month bump. Joe took every opportunity to run from me and I couldn't even run after him because of the pram, so just had to scream and eventually bribed him with sweets - hardcore negotiating in the shop 'now, if I buy you these, you HAVE to stay by the pram' meanwhile Nathaniel is doing his best to escape the straps because he can walk and doesn't want to be trapped in the pram. Then he had a poo-nami in the shoe shop just as shoes were being tried on. I bought the first two pairs that fit them and high-tailed it out of there. I've never been so stupid as to attempt shopping with two toddlers again :haha:

I can only imagine how classy I looked to everyone else..

Sorry drive-by post today, I am a total zombie and just about felt able to climb the stairs so I can lie in bed and stare at the wall so DH doesn't need to look at my miserable mug.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, I totally agree. It's so easy to point fingers. For all we know no one is at fault or all are to blame? 
Pointing your finger at someone is an easy exercise but look at where the other fingers point! They point to the back ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Just read in the news that the parents won't be charged with neglected but the park is looking at improving their signage.. they found the little boys body near where he was last seen. Just looks like the alligator drowned him for a later meal. Poor kid, I feel for the parents.


----------



## campn

Green- My dog def knew I was pregnant. She would sit by my bump and didn't want people come close, she'd even put her paw on my belly. I think she must have had puppies before we adopted her cause she had that motherly instinct. 

The boys picture today broke my heart. He looked so happy and his mom looks so crazy about him. I don't think it was anybody's fault either really, people just think fixing the blame on someone will help justify something so evil that happened, we as parents really just need to be extra careful with our kids seeing how these things happen so fast then there's no turning back! The worst things happen when we are caught off guard and think we are safe, but looking at everything that happens on daily basis, I've no idea how I'm alive today. Pure luck.


----------



## DobbyForever

I read a good quoe/idea while reading up on the Harambe situation. It takes a series of small events, often neutral though sometimes good or bad, to lead to a single catastrophic event. I do blame the parents, nothing will change my mind on that. But lots of things lead up to that boy being in the enclosure... 

Harambe did not have to die that day, and I don't know that the parents fully understand that loss. But as a teacher/sociologist who has studies, observed, and taught human behavior... I will say that the parenting trend is heartbreaking. Parents have become afraid to be parents. I'm not a strict teacher. In fact, I am often criticized for never using the teacher voice/yelling or using natural consequences over punishments. I celebrate accomplishments rather than failure, no matter how big or small they may be. But at the end of the day, kids are kids which is why adults need to be adults.

Awww love the min pin story. I had a similar interaction but with a German shepherd and he definitely bit me. It's funny now, but my poor mom. She was right next to me, holding my hand but she made the mistake of not body blocking as we walked past the dog. Something I only think about because I used to train shelter dogs. 

Nobody is perfect. Life is unpredictable. 

Re: dogs sensing pregnancy. They are definitely sensitive. So are Dolphins. My marine biology teacher mentioned one time that there was this shy female dolphin in an estuary they were studying. But when my pregnant teacher got in the water, she immediately swam up to her and gently touched her stomach with her nose and stayed there looking up at my teacher for five minutes before swimming off. My dogs definitely knew I was pregnant. Animals are so cute like that.

Sorry my post is long/all over the place. I am tired and starving. SO brought chik fil a but I only ate one sandwich because I never lost the weird belly bump from the twins/gained weght when I was depressed. I'm so hunnnnnnngry


----------



## DobbyForever

I cannot read about the boy. The grief and guilt they must feel. I cannot imagine. Sobering reminder you can't protect kids from everything :(


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- your target storey is hilarious. Mostly because all moms get overwhelmed at some point and the judgy people either had kids so long ago they don't remember or they don't have any. lol
> 
> Pl- yay for hubs early return. Also, I bet the goat milk did help your kitties fur. My baby was so cuddled up with my last night. It's those thing that just make my heart smile.
> 
> 
> So I swear my dog knows I'm pregnant. Dude will not leave me alone. And at night he sleeps on top of me practically. Always with his head on my side or stomach. It's odd because he's always a daddy's boy and always cuddled with DH. Unless he has figured out I'm the one who feeds him lol

I swear animals can sense things like pg & hormones, one of our cats is the same & shes never really affectionate, i think they're feeling protective of mummy :hugs:


----------



## campn

Where is Gigs and J?? Why can't we all chat at the same time!??

So after all the Florida tragedies I wanna leave, okay I'm exaggerating but I love looking at houses and our houses prices chat got me all into it again. 

DH is from Alabama so we might move there eventually, and look at THIS house, 329,000 for 3000 sq ft? Huntsville is a very nice city, it has all the space programs!

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...n-NW_Huntsville_AL_35806_M74313-63560#photo19


----------



## pacificlove

Happier topics: I finished the feta cheese. Now it only needs 24 hours to ripen in the pickling brine and it's done. Sunday we are seeing my parents and are bringing them the smaller jar.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160616_170515.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want to taste it PL! I bet it's delicious.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn that house is stunning!!! And cheaper than my condo. I'm not a fan of the shape from the outside, but I love the brickwork and that backyard is to die for. Who I would kill for something like that but here in the bay lol.

Yay for the cheese work being done. Have you ever made it/ this recipe process before? Curious. To hear how it turns out. Mm cheese


----------



## campn

Pac- YUM! Looks so good!

Dobby- I hate the outside too, I love the dark red brick much more and the house looks so boxy, but the closet, bathroom!! (WITH THE MIRRORS!) and yard are beautiful. I wouldn't find anything like this here in swamp land for this price. Also I love how there are no houses right by it, where I am houses are on top of each other.


----------



## shaescott

Campn that house is gorgeous!


----------



## DobbyForever

I hear you. Plop that down here and easy 2mil. Tear downs are over 1.5m it's crazy ugh so pretty


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, that house is beautiful! Love it all, even the price :haha: but I am saying that because here it would be triple that price. Go for it! :)

As for the feta, I'll let you all know how it turns out, this was my first time making it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Karma is a b* I dodged SO's hug to be a brat, ran into the fridge, and got this shiner :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Not my butt lol promise but yeah this is a better pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Not my butt lol promise but yeah this is a better pic

Dob is that your arm?? Please put some ice on it. It's already blue!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's the side of my leg. So almost my butt lol but yeah I checked on it after I went down and it seemed fine. But I put my hand on my leg when I sat up and could feel the solid, hard bump so lifted my skirt to find that. Been icing it for a minute now. Getting ready to switch to heat


----------



## campn

If anyone asks, say SO hit you :p I always like getting them all embarrassed! 

One time when I was a teen it was night time and a boy called so I ran fast as I can outside at night towards the living room to pick up. it was so dark I smacked so hard into a WOODEN arm chair. Chest first. I was convinced I broke a few ribs. I told him what just happened and he was like "oh that chair was parking illegally!?" And laughed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I would but he is very touchy about that. He had an ex lie to the cops saying he hit them, and with DV cops tend to be asshole first question later to the guys from what I hear/have experienced.

Omg Camp!!! You must have really liked him


----------



## gigglebox

I'm just not as active on here because of all the talk of all the sad things. I've been really struggling with anxiety recently (although it's been better the past couple days) and I just cannot with all the tragedy...so I hide :blush: 

but here I am! Hi! PL, that cheese looks good. How hard is it to make? As you know, I want goats, mostly for cheese but also milk...but when I really admit the truth to myself, I'm lazy and don't want to make cheese. actually jam making season is around the corner (I make blackberry jam) and I'm dreading it. i'm so lazy. but I get $10/pint so, eh, I can deal. I just had rinsing the little creepy crawlies off of the berries. yuck.

yikes Dobs! What a bruise! How hard did you hit it?! And was SO laughing? because mine totally would have just laughed and maybe offered to get ice...whilst still laughing.

blah...my friend gave birth today, about 3.5 weeks early (pre-e). I'm so sad that I can't visit her :( she's only 2 hours away but I'd have to take Des and my parents can't watch him since my stupid brother is there. btw, I found out his official charges...can't do details but if he is charged with everything, he's looking at 45+ years! My guess is his attorney will try to drop it down to 15. we'll see...honestly though, I just want him gone. There is stuff I want to do back home and I just can't while he's still out.

our A/c broke and it's hot as a mug in this house. got up to 84f today inside. Des is sleeping in a diaper and that's it tonight lol. I'd do something similar but BIL is in town and yeah, probably don't want to run into him in the night dressed (or not dressed) like that LOL. 

OK everyone, share something positive!

Our power went out because we had a bad store (unrelated to the a/c going out--a/c was first). But the power is back on and so we can use the fans again! yay! this IS good news! 

also, while the thunderstorm was going on, we were just listening and watching out the window and hubs says something like, "I wonder if it'll hit our house." and literally about 15 seconds later, we hear this huge crack and snap sound and the sky lights up--pretty sure it struck a tree in the lot next to ours. The positive thing is that it didn't hit anyone's house, including ours! So you think it may have hit something, but not resulted in a fire? 'cause I always assume lightning would cause a fire if it hit a tree...but it was also raining pretty hard, so maybe not?

oh, also on the positive side, there was a warning for 1" size hail! and it didn't hail at all. so yay for no hail damage!


----------



## campn

Gigs- You can only imagine how the entire state of Florida is feeling now. I had to stay off social media cause I'm so done with the horrible news. It doesn't ever end! 

Your BIL charge must be so huge if that's how long, I only ever see these kinds of long years with only drug cases! I hope it'll soon be over. 

I only sleep in my undies and tank top, with the AC working its butt off, every time I go see my doctor she says how she's glad she's not pregnant in the summer, not helpful! My old dr with DS told me the same thing :p why always September!? 

New season of orange is the new black starts tomorrow, that's good news right??


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I would have loved to watch that thunderstorm, but my heart woukd have skipped a beat on the loud crack (know that from experience as we had a lightning bolt strike near my work as we were watching)
This cheese was easy to make, but the instructions were easy to follow. You could try it with a gallon of store bought milk (just not the ultra pasteurized stuff). ;) The most attention it needed was the 20 minutes at 90f, other then that just pay attention to the timing it needs in between to ripen, cure, etc. but you won't have to do much.

Here ia your entertainment for tonight: you guys sleep in stuff? After I met hubby and he started sleeping over it was too much of a hassle to put clothes back on after evening :sex:, just too tired for thst . It's become habbit to go to bed without now, :haha: which makes morning sex or snuggles a bit more, ok I am not sure of the words to use here.

Sorry tmi!


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry you can't run around half naked in the beat gigs! Do you have any fans to keep you guys cool? Aww! Congrats to your friend! Can DH watch des later this week so you can go visit?

Ouch dobs! You must've ran into it pretty hard! 

Good news for gigs... I don't know if I have good news worth sharing. It's true though, there's so much sadness lately. 

Anybody have any ideas on how to get rid of fruit flies? I have like 100 in my house that won't go away. I've tried fly traps, getting rid of all the fruit and storing it in fridge, I clean the kitchen constantly and they're still coming. I mean the fly traps work but I want them gone not just trapped. They just keep coming!!! I've even gone into the kitchen with my vacuum and sucked them all up every few hours. lol


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, hubby used to spray the windows with break clean which helped. But not a product I'd want to use while pregnant.. sorry not much help. Other then trapping and getting rid of the source that attracts them my brain is fried for ideas.

Dobs, that bruise looks like a nice shiner! Hopefully it'll heal soon :)


----------



## claireybell

Camps that house is lovely!! I love the brickwork.. I want to Emigrate now haha! I always love the American big ol houses! Lotsa space :thumbup: 

Pacific i sooooo want to eat some Feta cheese now mmmmm! You are quite the chef ;)

OUCH Dobby!!! Hope that heals quickly & the bruise dont linger for ages.. My bruise on arms & thighs seem to be there forever :nope: 

Aww congrats to your friend Gigs, hope shes ok & her & babe are well.. Thats sucks about the aircon & hope it gets fixed soon :thumbup: 

I went to a Waterbirth workshop at the Maternity Hospital last night 7-9pm, very imformative & they showed us all around the birthing suites :) I was the only one there on ly own as SO was at home looking after Riley & out off all 20-25 of us i was the only one on baby no2! But the suites looked very calm, had dimmed lights & very relaxing! I can use the birthing pool on 'Labour ward' which is for pg ladies in the high risk section which i am from prev csection & uterine scarring but can only use it as pain relief & not to give birth in as they need to monitor me! Kind of looking forward to it haha odd!


----------



## claireybell

Morning J :wave: you must be pooped girly.. Its 07:45 uk time unless you've just come home doing the out all night walk of shame with new guy hehee :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Morning all

Campn that house is amazing! There is no way in hell we will ever be able to afford something like that. Our house cost a fifth of that beauty; and is kinda fallling apart lol and we can barely afford it as it is! But we are grateful to have a house :)

Pacific I'm seriously craving your feta; grilled with sweet canned figs mmmmm. Do you make halloumi too? 

Gigs- I had to laugh a bit at the different temps we all are used to again... right now it's 20C here (just 8C lower than your 85F) and I'm indoors wearing 5 layers on top, 3 layers bottom (stockings AND sweatpants underneath my jeans), 2 pairs of socks, boots, scarf, woolly hat and am still freezing. In the middle of the day in the sun it's not too cold but otherwise this weather sucks for me. On the other hand, 29C is PERFECT! (85F). Nice shorts & shirts weather. I only start getting a bit uncomfortable at 95+F and almost never use the a/c.
Glad you are ok after the storm :)

Dobby- ouch that looks very painful. 

Green- my sister did the double-boob feeding with her twins and it looked really easy esp when they were newborn. 

I'm still very very sick with the flu. Really miss taking painkillers. Scan is on monday and until then I'm on edge.... I still don't feel pregnant at all and will actually be surprised if there is a growing embie in there on monday!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby looks painful. Sounds like something I'd do. Very clumsy. I nearly dropped the turkey carving knife on my toes once. I danced around like a fool :rofl:

Campn it's beautiful. I like the cheaper homes in the south because you can get much bigger and more land for cheap. However wages aren't as high either. 

Gigs :hugs: sorry friend. Ugh no AF right now is terrible. I'd be getting in a cheap kiddie pool. Sorry for all the crap with your brother.

Pacific cheese looks awesome :) 


Brea I'm sorry but I'm not sure what to do for fruit flies :(

CB hello there come on over across from the pond :)

Fern, oh god how awful. I thought they recommend tamiflu while pregnant. Although it's effective 48hrs within symptom onset.

Positive news from me, I have an interview next week. Case management in the hospital. I got to practice interview questions. 

TGIF!! Been a long week at work. AF arrived Monday. I only had 24 day cycle. I'm temping so I can confirm O since I'm worried about anovulatory cycle in May to June. Hope everyone has a good weekend :)


----------



## shaescott

Fern omg Monday is so close! So exciting! I betcha there's a healthy growing embie in there with a beautiful beating heart! <3


----------



## gigglebox

campn, yes, o.i.t.n.b. IS back, and that IS fantastic news!!! BUT--there is a hold up on it :( because BIL is in town, and his fiancé will be here tonight, and they haven't caught up, we can't start watching until they've left which won't be until tomorrow :( on the plus side, they have an amazon account on which they've purchased Deadpool which I've reeaalllly wanted to see, so we're going to all have a viewing of that tonight instead :thumbup:

PL, no shame. I actually used to exclusively sleep in the nude (well, ok, I usually wore panties...which is actually a joke between hubs and I, as he asked me why I did that, and I said, "to catch the drippies!"--so gross, but yeah, vaginas are pretty gross) before I had a kid (unless company was over). But then I just kind of felt weird about tending to the baby naked, so I wore a lose night gown usually, and that's just how I roll now...night gown, or panties/tank/t shirt, and if i'm going that route I throw on some ladies boxers before I tend to des if he wakes up. but man, I do miss the days of sleeping with virtually nothing.

bre, I might be able to get away on Sunday, but I have obligations locally tomorrow. Hubs works and it's 2 hours drive one way, so I can't go but on weekends. If we can get our farm in good standing I might be able to get out for a weekend and stay with a friend instead of at my parent's place and leave DS at home, but there is so much to do around here...not sure he'd go for that. Plus we're broke and I don't have spare funds for meals right now while out of town...ugh. 

cb, are the houses small over there or something? also, I love "aircon". What bothers me is that people here say "a/c" when they mean cold, but "heat" when they mean heat. So if your unit breaks in the winter, people would say "my heater's broken" when they really just mean the a/c unit. Or in the car, it's "can you turn on the a/c" in summer, but "can you turn on the heat" in winter. Is it always "aircon" there? The laboring in water thing sounds amazing. I delivered at a birthing inn and it was nice, and they had tubs to labor in, but they were SMALL. Like, sit down and bend your knees small. The tour lady explained the place had been converted and the tub was an afterthought, so they stuck it next to a standing shower..??? wtf? Why not just do a combination shower/tub instead of trying to stick giant pregnant laboring women into the little buckets? I wanted to labor in one but it just seemed like too much of a hassle. Really wish I had gotten that experience.


----------



## gigglebox

ahh fern! I bet you're just a lucky one like I was :hugs: just enjoy the lack of symptoms! and pregnant for sure, just enjoy it! That is funny about the temp differences. I enjoy a good 72 degree state. I can't even imaging throwing on that many layers at 80f!!! I know, it's all in what you're used to...but damn woman! LOL! So sorry you're sick. I hate the flu...hope it's not too intense and you're at least able to somewhat function. And hey, if you're symptomatic from the flu, how do you know it's not pregnancy? ;)

Fluek, good luck on the interview! What made you decide to get a new job? I think it's great, just be yourself, you'll do fine :hugs: 

Woooo-weeee sorry for the long response. Can y'all tell I got on my lap top this morning instead of finger pecking on the ipad? hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy 6am post

Bree I had fruit flies. They will not go away until the source is gone. So figure out where they are beating and get rid of it. I thought mine were from my kitchen, but it turned out I left a garbage bag with food in the garage. Cloud of flies in there. So gross. To catch the ones in the house, I left three jars out (one in each room they liked to hang out in usually near a water source). You fill the jar with a liquid that attracts them (I forgot what I used though), cover it with plastic wrap, and poke small holes in the top but just a few. Most flies are too stupid to figure out how to get back out, but I have seen one or two figure it out. I would catch dozens overnight. Rinse and repeat


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotta get up for my hour long commute to go 15 miles whoooooo

Here is my chart what little of it I keep track of. All bd was pullout, only the bd 0-1 was back to back 

Probably going to SO's tonight so I will stay in touch until about 7pm pst. Honestly going because I know I can't temp or test at his place so I can resist poas early hehe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aircon makes things cold. The heater makes things warm. In a house here, they would most often be two separate things - your central heating works the radiators and if you have an aircon unit, that is separate. I don't know anyone who has it though. In my car, you have the heating, which you can have on hot or cold - cold air is just air from the outside. The aircon is a separate button which then switches on to cool the air if you select it.

I find if I try and sleep without anything on, I get really sweaty :( DH's t-shirts are my fave thing to sleep in.

I actually slept a solid 6 hours straight last night. I'm not sure I like it though, I feel wired today. I might just hope to go back to waking at 4am for a bit..


----------



## kittykat7210

Omg green I just saw its twins!!! That's fabulous!!! Xxxx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fern, sorry you're sick. You can take paracetamol - I'm naughty and take the odd codeine as well if I'm really ill. Doctor prescribed me them during my first pregnancy so I figured they were ok occasionally in an emergency. Monday is so close! Eeek! Exciting :D

Dobs, ah, your commute sounds like mine. I need a full license and a bigger bike so I can go on the motorway - it would literally more than half my commute time. It feels like such a waste to take so long to travel so short a distance.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, hope you feel better soon! 
As for temps, you put on more layers then I did at -20c :haha:
Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday!

Gigs, I have a feeling that I'll resort back to sleeping in an xxl t-shirt and undies once baby is born. That's what I used to sleep in.

Monday is our next and last scan unless we go private. Hubby still thinks he's finding out the gender where as I want to be patient.


----------



## campn

Bree- Google a few remedies online! Maybe some bowl with soap+ water and another with water+ vinegar? I know those work with regular flies! Try it and see if it attracts anything. My favorite thing is googling how I can kill and get rid of bugs. You are not welcome here bugs! Go tell the others! 

Gigs- Dead pool was SO funny (and inappropriate) so make sure Des is asleep lol! It's basically an x-men movie so made me love it even more! 

Claire- Miss you mama! I hope you're doing wonderful xxx!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks chickas. 
Maybe all my layers will make a bit more sense when I explain that dh & I don't use indoor heating, to save on electricity. :) and in summer I'm in the pool as much as possible so no real need for aircon. Thanks m&s I did end up taking 1 paracetamol as my fever started creeping upward. 

Flueky so what would the new job entail? Hopefully less weekends on call?? Fx hun!


----------



## Breeaa

Aww fern, sorry you're feeling sick! I am excited for your scan Monday, positive thoughts!!!!

Flueky, yay for your interview! I'm sure you'll do great! 

Dobs, I will look! I've actually seen some in the garage and didn't think twice about it. Good to know! I've been using a similar trap but instead of plastic wrap it's a paper cone. I caught a ton yesterday but there were more in my house than before because they were looking for the apple cider vinegar smell from them. I'm going to go through everything today!

Pl, make sure to post scan pics!!! Eek! 

Campn, yeah I've googled and tried a few. They just keep coming back. Did you finish her room yet??


----------



## mrs.green2015

How did you guys survive the first trimester and have responsibilities at the same time? Some days I have no symptoms but today I feel like death. I've been at work less than 30 minutes and I'm so ready to go home. :(


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I am not sure anymore.. take it one step at a time. I kept looking forward to second tri plus what helped was like you where the sickness was really bad one day and then tapered off over the next 3 or 4 days for another real bad one or two days. When a new hormone wave hits you, your body needs to adjust and just when you adjust and feel better, guess what? Here comes another wave. Knowing the facts helped me a bit. 
You'll know once the placenta (or is it placentaS in your case?) Is taking over as the good days start outnumbering the bad days. For me that was 12 weeks on the dot.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG some days of tiredness & sickness food aversions were much more stronger than others but i just ate my way through Lol it was the only way to keep the ick-factor at bay.. It'll pass really quickly hun & before you know it you'll be in second Tri :hugs: 

Gigs you will def get to try for a birthing pool 2nd time around most def! You will be getting preggers this year :) The houses are pretty good sized in uk depending on where you live, we have a lot of semi-detached houses aswell although ours is detached, a house like that one Gigs posted a pic of would cost around £500-600k over here just stupid prices! Big houses are lovely though ahhh maybe when we win lottery haha! 

Kitty hey! Hope your doing ok 

Pacific & Fern eeeeeeeep!!! Scans on Monday girls! Excited for scan pics hehe! Pacific, make sure you say you dont want yo know the sex first before hubby tells scan tech he wants to know haha..!

Fern of course they'll be a cutey lil embie growing away in there?! Symptoms arent always there everyday, i had minimal yukkiness with Riley & that was it! It'll be great :thumbup: 

Camperoony :hugs: miss you too sugar! Hows that bumpy bumpy coming along?? Hope your doing ok :) im ok.. Just feeling tired at the moment zzzzZ


----------



## claireybell

I have the last study scan next Thursday aswell arhhh il be nearly 35wks!! I ordered the buggy on Tuesday, its Red <3 it should arrove tomorrow hopefully :) il be out buying all next week, quite excited haha & il be picking up the Crib from my friend :) its all getting too real now!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, just been frustrated with all the changes. We got the same VP last year as we had before they moved to go to another HH at Virginia Beach. She is hmm, how to phrase, basically a bully leader. When they mentioned her coming back. HR had so many calls from employees that they would quit if the made her VPN again. HR told the managers to tell everyone to quit calling HR!! The job cuts was basically the last straw for me. 6 patients are considered 8 hours work. We have minimum of 8 patients on us a day. I want a home life. Also, even time I have plans I always get my name drawn for on call. I feel like I can't make plans. DH feels uncomfortable with be doing HH too. I understand going to some strange places in the late night hours. Sorry for my novel. I will find out more about the job and decide if I would really like it or not and if my pay cut would be sustainable. Anyways, :hugs: how's Des doing?

Dobby an hour for 15 miles. Yeah, I think I'd get bad road rage. No west coast for me then. Tractors slow me down some but I can usually get to a passing zone. I'll take the tractor over bumper to bumper stop and go traffic. Your chart looks good ya know :)

Fern ty, yes keep that fever down. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: I don't know much details, but I'll ask about weekends. If it was every month that it'd be okay because I don't imagine I'd be working til 12 a.m. or later.

Campn, you saw X-men apocalypse, right? I saw it last weekend, I really liked it. Nightcrawler looked awesome. Oh and gigs, definitely Des does not need to watch deadpool.

Brea thanks :) I still can't believe you, CB, and campn will be having babies before we know it. Goid luck getting rid of the fruit flies.

Greenie sorry you are feeling awful. I hope they 1st tri flies by.

CB when is your next appt? You have almost made it to full term, momma :)


----------



## shaescott

Totally off topic, but the pregnant ladies should post some bump pics!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Flueks fab news on the interview missy!!! I bet you will rock it!! Will it be better hrs or wknds free or anything? Keep us posted ;)

Haha Shae.. Il see if i can get a good one! X


----------



## claireybell

Heres the 34+6 bump.. Braxton Hicks just as i took pic, it looks very pointy haha! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsr6wedzux.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

And heres the new Buggy eeee! Suitable from birth :thumbup: il be getting a cosy black insert for baby :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjeihbmxr.png


----------



## claireybell

Doh!!! 33+6 not 34 hahaa!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb what a cute bump!! 
I'll post mine when I have a real bump, so far the real bump is just pushing the preexisting belly fat out. :haha:
Love the stroller, it would match the baby bag that my brother gave me for my bday ;)


----------



## campn

Flu- Best of luck with your interview Hun, I hope it goes wonderful! 

Claire- That's really the most perfect round bump I've ever seen.


----------



## claireybell

Ah thankyou :) it went rock hard as i took the pic, bit uncomfy! It suddenly looks pokey out & dropped almost when i compare it to that one the other week when i was dressed in Red..! Camps - bump pic please :)

Pacific, im hoping to get a black & white polka dot change bag hehe! Change bags are fab! Cant wait to get mine, loadsa space! Ah i bet you do have a wee bump going on there & not just lil chubb :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

CB- Lookin' great! :) Adorable bump! And I love the stroller. Very stylish!

I halfway considered posting a picture of my bump, and then I remembered that was only for the pregnant gals on here. :rofl: 

Pacific- The cheese looks great! It probably tastes even better.

Fern- Dang the sickness!!! :( Flu at any point in life is awful, but during the first tri of pregnancy...ugh. That sounds brutal. Good luck at your scan on Monday. Praying all is well for you! :hugs:

Green- First tri can be pretty hideous in a lot of different ways, and I imagine it is probably worse with twins, as hormonally, things are working hard to accommodate two babies rather than one. I've heard the nausea with twin pregnancies can be quite violent. :/ I really had a special brand of hate in my heart for the third tri as well...but that's when your body really takes you for a ride, and truly feels like it is no longer your own. Not everyone feels as grotesque as I did during pregnancy, however. I see women all time time big as a house, frolicking around as if nothing is happening, like they don't have a care in the world. I am definitely not a fun-loving, happy-go-lucky-preggo person, however. I LOVE the newborns, love the delivery, but do NOT love pregnancy. Although having said all of THAT, I will add that the only other time you are more tired in your life than pregnancy (first & third tri, in my experience), is in the first several days/weeks/months of the baby's life. The fatigue one experiences in new motherhood is utterly grueling, and there is nothing quite like it on Earth, I'm afraid. But, it's worth it for the awesome newborn snuggles. :cloud9:


----------



## campn

BHs are so annoying and uncomfy, and also when they stick their butts out and you feel like on one side of your belly is so hard and think this baby is trying to ninja it's way out of here! 

Here's one from last week!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

You two are so damn cute! Your bumps are absolutely perfect! 

I'm going to be so huge! :( since I'm a bigger girl I won't only have two babies, I'll also have two babies and a nice layer of fat!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn what a nice bump! You look adorable:)

Cb, you are right , there is a little something sticking out between my hips, just don't think it'll show on a picture yet. I'll try at 19 weeks ;)
Pictures of the change bag please! 

Flueky, good luck with the interview, hopefully the new job entails what you need.

In other good news, hubby should be here in ~45 minutes. So that's a day and a half earlier then expected ;)

In gross news, today was the first time I gagged watching the cat eat a dead mouse and had to walk away (I kinda walked in on her) I used to have the cat at my work eat mice, birds and ground squirrels right behind me where I could hear every single bone breaking as he ate and had no issues a few times a day!


----------



## Breeaa

Gorgeous bumps! If I remember to take a pic I'll post one later. Mine is huge.


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> And heres the new Buggy eeee! Suitable from birth :thumbup: il be getting a cosy black insert for baby :)
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsjeihbmxr.png

I love the red! Very cute!! Mine is similar but orange and gray and it has the bigger wheels. I wish I had found a red one like that!


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi ladies!! Gorgeous bumps! Hope you all are well :) looking for opinions would you call this ovulation test positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## campn

Pac- How did the feta end up tasting like!? 

Claire- Oh my that pram is so lovely! I think we've completely different brands here which is crazy! Love love the bright color, you'll be one hip mom!


----------



## campn

FutureMrs said:


> Hi ladies!! Gorgeous bumps! Hope you all are well :) looking for opinions would you call this ovulation test positive?

I'd say positive for sure!! I'd dtd ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Headache. Had 30 kids today to cover for my friend so I read everything but not a lot stuck :(

Beautiful bumps!!! CB that is so crazy to think your last scan is next week!!!!

I hate the new frer. I have once again edited myself into a line and now I am not sure I should finish my strawberry hard cider :(

Original
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 26


----------



## DobbyForever

I...
1) upped the sharpness all the way
2) upped the clarity all the way
3) black and white filter
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

The opk that got me thinking to take a hpt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## claireybell

Future hi :) I would say literally positive! Get groovy girl haha! I saw it before i read the comment & was like 'omg positive pg test' 

Yey Breea bump pic too!! 

Ah MrsG it will all be baby i bet :) Twins pop out quicker than a single pregnancy, cant wait to see your growing bumpy pics aswell!! 

CUTE bump Camps <3

Pacific, i dont have the bag yet but ive seen lots on Ebay for like £20-25! Il be ur purchasing very soon!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa Wookie :haha: you should post a pic anyways ;)

Ah Dobs you gave into temptation hehe! How many dpo are you roughly do you think? It could be that whatever has been detected on the opk the frer trst isnt as sensitive yet.. :hugs: do opks have miu sensitivity? X


----------



## DobbyForever

I did lol. I'm 7dpo. No chance of an earlier O based on temps. I am so sleepy. I'm going to nap.


----------



## DobbyForever

Future which line is the test line? I'd say you will be positive soon (within a day) but not yet if it is the top line. Def bd tonight


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha look at my bruise today! I can't even wear pants ><
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Breeaa

Omg dobby!!!!!! I just want to say I love you so much!!! I went into the garage and searched for a source and there was a leftover trash bag in there from a few weeks ago! We never put trash in the garage so I would've never thought to check until you said something. After DSs bday our trash can outside was full so DH must've stuck it in there and forgot. There was a ton of them in there so I'm sure that's where they were breeding and coming in through the cat door. 

As for the test, you're still super early so fx that you've got a little bean in there just getting ready to implant! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! So glad you found the source! Once that is gone they should dissipate within the next day or so. I stuck a few traps and changed them multiple times a day near where the source was just to get them out faster.

I really hope I do. I had sore girls this morning and gave been getting looks/compliments on them. I have had four different students say I smell different in a good way today lol. Not that I smelled before but you know what i/they mean. I am so exhausted for no reason. And I have no desire to go to a SO's tonight. Which is bizarre.


----------



## campn

Dobby you got some juice in you this cycle right?? I really really really hope this is your month. You deserve it so so incredibly much!


----------



## DobbyForever

I got like one stray sperm maybe lol, the BD the day before O he pulled out but went right back in because "it didn't all come out the first time" lmfao

I'm crying for no reason. Cbsuifbuiwewfbiu Nya's anybody watched "The Switch"? Do people seriously have insemination parties? Is that really a thing?


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> I got like one stray sperm maybe lol, the BD the day before O he pulled out but went right back in because "it didn't all come out the first time" lmfao
> 
> I'm crying for no reason. Cbsuifbuiwewfbiu Nya's anybody watched "The Switch"? Do people seriously have insemination parties? Is that really a thing?


Maybe really rich people!?? I watch those desperate house wives of NY, Houston, etc and think how they're all seriously crazy!


----------



## DobbyForever

I watch rich kids of Beverly hills and it kills me to think I'm their age and how differently I would use that amount of wealth... Although not gonna lie I would sahm it up if I had that kind of money.

Rich people are crazy. And they celebrate everything! One of my parents came from 
Russia and she was like... Why do Americans have an award for everything? My kid showed up to school... She's supposed to... Why is there an attendance awards night? Lmfao

Decided not to go to SO and while I was blubbering on the phone he asked if I was pregnant because I only "pms" this hard when I am pregnant lol


----------



## pacificlove

Future looks posiive to me.

Didn't have lettuce, so didn't try the feta yet. :( I'll sneak a bite tomorrow.

Hubby is home and guess what, he was able to feel kicks for the first time! :) :love:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs,mdef see it on the tweak, but it is early...notice any symptoms similar to other pregnant cycles?

Cb and campn, you guys have, like, perfect bumps. I love them. I may be slightly jealous.

PL, yay for kicks!!! We need a moving belly video! That goes for all of you!


----------



## JLM73

:hi: All just popping in! Have been hanging out with my new man EVERY day and night:cloud9:
He lives just over an hour from me, and as a teacher has the WHOLE summer off, so pretty much we spend all day at my house and overnights at his place.
I only have to come back to take care of my pets, and he has 2 male dogs ( adopted jack russel and a boxer) so NOT bringing Romeo there just yet :haha:
Also mom really likes him so Bonus pts on the board!
Anyhoo he is in LOVE - literally has told me so many times already lol.
Will catch up this wknd when I get DS back- as I won't be seeing him then.
Hope everyone is doing well!!
<3 and :hug:


----------



## claireybell

Aww J thats lovely :hugs: he sounds really sweet & a definate bonus that your Mum likes him.. Not that you wouldve cared ha ha! 

Dobs 7dpo is super dooper early :) if you have concieved i bet its still implanting, fx'd eeee! You & J are same dpo :thumbup: 

Gigs il be super jel of your bumpy when you get your bfp! Even after i had Riley i was in awww of pg mummas ;)

Pacific i bet hubby was so chuffed he could feel movement hehee! We are Mango's & Butternut Squash today <3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies! Haven't popped in, in ages so here I am!

PL- OMG so jel hubby already felt kicks! I have a stupid anterior placenta and have only just started feeling little nudges myself in the last week, nothing on the outside yet :-( - feta looks so good! Please send some my way lol, I'm sure you've probably told me before but are you team yellow or finding out sex? X

CB- gorgeous bumpy! You do the whole pregnant thing with such grace! I'm a waddling mess this time around! Are you opting for hospital/birth centre or home birth? I saw an article today that there's a rise in people having babies in cars/lifts etc because they keep getting turned away from hospitals due to lack of beds/staff shortages! Has me worried :-( my waters went with my 2nd girl but contractions weren't strong enough, was sent home told to ring & come back in 6 hours for induction, every time id call I was told not enough beds call again in a few hours, this went on and on until labour kicked up itself and she was born with cord round her neck twice and caught an infection and was in intensive care for 5 days - I blame them for leaving me too long with no waters :-(


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Camps- gorgeous bumpy, I LOVE Juliettes letters and more importantly Her name! I have a feeling it will suit her just perfectly, how's the nursery coming along? So exciting x 

GREENY- OMG!!! I did have a quick check in a few days ago and saw ur twinnys post!! I don't know why but had such a strong feeling u were having twins, I think it was those high betas u posted before! X congrats Mumma!! X and I totally understand about the 1st tri, u poor thing it's awful and im sure u prob carrying double the hormones as everyone else! I remember feeling like I was dying! Hold in there, for most of us, it just dissapears at 12weeks like you were never even ill! X 

Fluek- good luck for ur interview! How have you been? X 

Dobs - 7dpo doesn't count! Lol too early! I miss the excitement of testing! Good luck x


----------



## claireybell

Pacific those other Tickers we have our great! Now a Hotdog & mine is the Minion Tim PAHAHAA!!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry to anyone I missed

Shae - big FAT baby/Big Mac bump photo for you lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Keeps hey lovely!! Your a 22wk Papaya hehee!!! 

I miss the excitement of testing aswell.. My friend & her bloke move into their first new house together nect Month & then they are TTC! I was so excited, told her how addictive it gets lol!


----------



## claireybell

Gaaawjus bumpy aswell there Keeps <3

Just looking at your due date - my nephews birthday ;)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Went for a private scan yesterday to sneak a peak at babies little face and features, instead all she was doing was waving her butt to the camera! Lol would have been the perfect sexing scan! Managed to get a couple of profile shots towards the end but not great 

(Sorry to hog the thread and post my replies in seperate posts) but I keep loosing what I've written so post it before it has a chance to vanish lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa hello baby butt :haha: its very cute though! 

Shes basically saying "Yes Mum im def a girl" lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww pl!!!! That is such a sweet moment!!!

Gigs hi beautiful! I just watched your sucks in the snow video hehe.

Keeps your bump is adorable!!!

CB what is a Tim? 

I love that your new love interest has a positive trend so far! When you testing boo boo? Now on to the next page my phone is being dumb


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww keeps hi baby butt! How cute! Sorry she wasn't cooperating but still always fun to see babes :)

CB btw love the avatar lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

DobbyForever said:


> CB what is a Tim?

Hahaha dobs love this- at first I thought of those Aussie biscuits 'Tim tams'? Is it? - then I realised that was much too small, it's one of the little minion characters I'm guessing :Rofl: 

Aww thanks ladies I feel HUGE! Was tiny with my first, bigger with my second, and this time is a whole new scale! I actually worry what size I'll be at 40w!

Aww CB is it? Please tell me he's a well behaved child lol, I already have two evil ones lol, bumps due date is exactly 2 weeks after my daughters 3rd birthday, she was due Oct 3rd and came bang on time


----------



## campn

J- You left and ignored us to go and find happiness!? Well how selfish of you!! :haha::haha: so so happy that you're finally having some deserved happiness hun! I hope he turns out into this really amazing guy and stays that way! <3 

Keep- Super amazing mommy and baby! I haven't touched the nursery since we hung up the name. I'll hang some of her bedding art that comes with the set above the changing table cause I know DS loved looking up at that and cooing.

Last night I dreamt she was here and latched right away and was so precious and beautiful and my heart got so squishy. I waited a while to have another baby so I feel like I'm starting over and it's all so new to me and I can't wait to have that again.


Claire- I know right!?? As heinous as TTC is it can be exciting! I'm really gonna miss the testing and discussing my cycle in full details online to strangers :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww ladies you are so cute!! Keep, I think the girls will step up now that they are role models to little baby girl :) and I was thinking Tim the minion too haha. Campn you crack me up and what a sweet dream!

Gigs asked for my symptoms: huge breasts (but that could be the weight gain) that are veiny, fatigue, annoyance with SO lol, crying over nothing, sore breasts, random bloodhound nose, increased hunger, decreased sex drive... But all of these are also pms symptoms haha but SO did ask me if I was pregnant yesterday. He said his spidey sends was tingling and I only act this pmsy when I am pregnant.

Af this morning I didn't stay with SO so I caved and tested. Opk was positive and hpt thought I could see a shadow but nothing in the picture. I'll head to target later to get some iced coffee for SO and pick up a 3 pack of frers and hit the dollar tree as well. Right now I am just sitting on s bunch of digitals
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Stupid bfn frer lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I always feel bad that my phone only does one pic at a time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

Dob-I see like a shadow on the FRER??


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww thanks Campn. Half the time I see a shadow, the other half not. PS was picking something until but I'll believe it when there's a solid line. Also would be nervous since most pull and pray threads seem to end in cp =\

Same frer just up against the wall
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## campn

You're only 8 DPO right?? This early it will look like a barely there shadow! Also don't think of a chemical now, we'll cross that bridge later!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right? Let's find out if there even is a bridge before we go troll hunting

Yeah just 8dpo. I know I get strong opks when I get close to AF but they haven't been this dark except those weird cycles where my opks were positive for weeks/temps were odd. Idk


----------



## DobbyForever

Apparently dollar trees are pink now? 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Where is everyone? Lol I feel like a thread hog today. :( Hoping this cb + isn't going to burn me again
 



Attached Files:







8dpo smu.PNG
File size: 174.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## campn

Haha they look much cuter now!! And there's definitely a line on there on the CB!! Save your tests for the next few days!!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Dobby, hog away lady! I love that you are keeping us so in the loop so we can obsess with you. I'm terrible at line spotting, unless it is basically blaring I can't see it well. But test every other day (If you can?) and see how it progresses. Lots of sticky baby dust blowing your way! :dust:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs- wow that's a positive if ever I did see one, but the bfn FRER makes me cautious, but that line on the CB isn't even a squinter it's clear as day? I'm stalking and keeping all of my fat pregnant piggy fingers crossed for you lol xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ok just saw this- a long read but well worth it, made me cry! X 

"We are sitting at lunch one day when my daughter casually mentions that she and her husband are thinking of "starting a family." "We're taking a survey," she says half-joking. "Do you think I should have a baby?"

"It will change your life," I say, carefully keeping my tone neutral.

"I know," she says, "no more sleep...ing in on weekends, no more spontaneous vacations."

But that is not what I meant at all. I look at my daughter, trying to decide what to tell her. I want her to know what she will never learn in childbirth classes.

I want to tell her that the physical wounds of child bearing will heal, but becoming a mother will leave her with an emotional wound so raw that she will forever be vulnerable.

I consider warning her that she will never again read a newspaper without asking, "What if that had been MY child?" That every plane crash, every house fire will haunt her.

That when she sees pictures of starving children, she will wonder if anything could be worse than watching your child die.

I look at her carefully manicured nails and stylish suit and think that no matter how sophisticated she is, becoming a mother will reduce her to the primitive level of a bear protecting her cub. That an urgent call of "Mom!" will cause her to drop a soufflé or her best crystal without a moments hesitation.

I feel that I should warn her that no matter how many years she has invested in her career, she will be professionally derailed by motherhood. She might arrange for childcare, but one day she will be going into an important business meeting and she will think of her
baby's sweet smell. She will have to use every ounce of discipline to keep from running home, just to make sure her baby is all right.

I want my daughter to know that every day decisions will no longer be routine. That a five year old boy's desire to go to the men's room rather than the women's at McDonald's will become a major dilemma. That right there, in the midst of clattering trays and screaming
children, issues of independence and gender identity will be weighed against the prospect that a child molester may be lurking in that restroom.

However decisive she may be at the office, she will second-guess herself constantly as a mother.

Looking at my attractive daughter, I want to assure her that eventually she will shed the pounds of pregnancy, but she will never feel the same about herself.

That her life, now so important, will be of less value to her once she has a child. That she would give herself up in a moment to save her offspring, but will also begin to hope for more years, not to accomplish her own dreams, but to watch her child accomplish theirs.

I want her to know that a cesarean scar or shiny stretch marks will become badges of honor.

My daughter's relationship with her husband will change, but not in the way she thinks.

I wish she could understand how much more you can love a man who is careful to powder the baby or who never hesitates to play with his child.

I think she should know that she will fall in love with him again for reasons she would now find very unromantic.

I wish my daughter could sense the bond she will feel with women throughout history who have tried to stop war, prejudice and drunk driving.

I want to describe to my daughter the exhilaration of seeing your child learn to ride a bike.

I want to capture for her the belly laugh of a baby who is touching the soft fur of a dog or cat for the first time.

I want her to taste the joy that is so real it actually hurts.

My daughter's quizzical look makes me realize that tears have formed in my eyes. "You'll never regret it," I finally say. Then I reached across the table, squeezed my daughter's hand and offered a silent prayer for her, and for me, and for all the mere mortal women who stumble their way into this most wonderful of callings.
Please share this with a Mom that you know or all of your girlfriends who may someday be Moms. May you always have in your arms the one who is in your heart."
Author unknown

~Sammy


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. I tweaked the cb one. The line is faint irl and getting it in a picture was a challenge so I put the vibrant filter on it to get it to show better.

I'm nervous as well. I have had that cycle where the cb + showed a much better line than the frer, but then there was the cycle with the 0 betas that the cb gave me a positive and the frer was always bfn. frer was fmu and the cb was smu.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Keeps that is beautiful


----------



## DobbyForever

This was the pic uneditted lol curse you bnb upload there is a line I swear I am not crazy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## campn

Keep- So beautiful and so true. It's amazing how fast we can fall in love with these tiny little bodies we've never even met before. 

I washed the bedding and put it on. I've had this set for years but never knew if I'd ever get to use it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg campn! That picture made me cry. It is so beautiful. She is going to live it! What a lucky baby!


----------



## 2DDsWant1More

DobbyForever said:


> This was the pic uneditted lol curse you bnb upload there is a line I swear I am not crazy

I see it!! :happydance:


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Omg campn! That picture made me cry. It is so beautiful. She is going to live it! What a lucky baby!

Love you Dobs! I know you've been buying and keeping stuff too, and I hope and pray you get to use everything sooner than you think, maybe in like 9 months! :)


----------



## claireybell

I can def see something on that clearblue Dobby!!


----------



## DobbyForever

With my luck, if this pregnancy sticks/is real it'll be a girl and I'll dress her in boy's clothes when nobody is around lol. Ctp gender thing says boy though and it would have been from 0-1 timing


----------



## claireybell

Oh i questioned the Tim thing on my ticker also & upon looking closely.. Its a Minion eating popcorn LOL! Im guessing his name is Tim hahaa


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah tim is the tall two-eyed minion. That seems really huge though lol I thought minions were child sized


----------



## claireybell

I know right?! We have a mini mini minion blow up toy for Riley & thats big to me! I looked at that when i saw that ticker & was like.. 'Naaaaaaah!' Hahaa! 

Aww i love a Clearblue test! Is this the first one you've done today Dobs? :hugs: reeeeeally hope this is a lil sticky one for you lovely xx


----------



## claireybell

Just gone back a couple of pages. Theres totally something on that Frer aswell Dobby :thumbup: i could easily do a slightly excited pee right now haha!! & troll hunting floored me :rofl: 

Camps your bedding & cot photo is sooooo lovely!!! I wish ours had her own room, she'll have to wait before i decorate it upstairs lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah right?! I mean I have small minion stuffies but they are mini minions. A full on minion just seems too big. Brb my nerd is showing.

This was my second test today. I took a frer with fmu and thought I saw something suppppper faint, but not convincing enough to call it a true line. My opk is also much darker today than yesterday and was positive. I wanted to poas but not use a frer so I did the cb. They had an in store coupon.

So I was out buying dog food, and I have one of those storage bins for dog food so I always buy the biggest bag. I was in line holding my bag and then the lady in front of me gave me this weird look... I was cradling the bag like a baby and bouncing it :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg excited pee I love you. I want to give my LO their own room, that's the whole reason I bought a three bedroom condo farther from work instead of a one bedroom closer... But idk. I have such anxiety that I want my LO with me. Maybe if I leave my Sheltie in there. My only worry is she barks at everything lol. But the puppy destroys everything. Lose lose situation.


----------



## claireybell

Your doggy will probs be very protective more than anything though which is lovely! & the barking, baby will get used to hearing it when you are pregnant so he/she wont be phased by it :) awwwww this could be it hehee!!! Im guessing you have test supplies for tomorrow aswell lol :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Do I have tests... Buahahahah I have.....
3 frer
1 cb +
11 dollar trees
1 veriquick
3-4 cb weeks
1 fr digital with app

The weird thing is my dog has never been phased by crying babies on tv, but I noticed the last two days when there is a crying baby or I play videos of my cousin's kid that she started growling and gets super aggitated =|


----------



## campn

Don't be fooled! She won't be sleeping there anytime soon! I had bad anxiety about DS sleeping alone, I moved him at 6 months and he loved it but DH and I couldn't sleep without him there, so we moved him back with us. We moved him again at 11 months, but the nursery is where hung out all day and where all of his stuff were! My parents don't understand why I'm doing a nursery if she'll share our room for a while, cause I WANT A NURSERY and it's MY money. That's why :p 

So so cute Dobby! The lady must have thought you really really love that food, I hope she didn't think it was for you! :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg my friend ate cat food once haha

Awww hey it's nesting. It doesn't have to be logical. And like you said: your money, you want it! You do it!


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Omg my friend ate cat food once haha
> 
> Awww hey it's nesting. It doesn't have to be logical. And like you said: your money, you want it! You do it!

Benjamin ate dog food before. I was like meh at least he had lunch.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahaha! That's hilarious. She was like 14 though.


----------



## campn

Don't call child services on me!

Dobby meant to say you've a lovely stash! I still have 2 digital CB tests that say pregnant or not pregnant!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Omg my friend ate cat food once haha
> 
> Awww hey it's nesting. It doesn't have to be logical. And like you said: your money, you want it! You do it!
> 
> Benjamin ate dog food before. I was like meh at least he had lunch.Click to expand...

:rofl: hilarious!!!


----------



## claireybell

Good lord Dobby thats a stash & half hahaaa!!


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL campn I won't ;) I meant that at least he's a kid. She was a teenager. Smh

Ty ty, I like to keep my stash large. I'm like the Smaug of pregnancy tests. ;) All of the digitals were leftover from when I swore up and down I was pregnant the first run the blue dyes f*ed me over. =/ The rest I picked up this morning. I finally did the $4 rebate thing for FR so I felt okay buying the $5 cb + tests. As for the Dollar Trees, I found $15 in my pocket last night while doing laundry so I said I would treat myself to some dollar trees.


----------



## claireybell

I love finding money in my pockets or an old purse! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

So much fun. I had just accepted that I lost it lol


----------



## OhHappyZ

I have a stash like that too. I have 2 frer, 5 dollar tree, and 25 ic. :haha: It is comforting knowing I have enough and won't have to leave the house. DH has no clue that I have any at all. Oops! 

Made him watch the Great Sperm Race last night. He kept asking questions and I kept telling him "shhhhh, it will explain everythinggg"


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe I should make SO watch it. Every month I have to explain how conception works. It's one of the few things I understand/ know more than him. He thinks it cute hahaha.

I think it is adorable that he watched it with you. Have you gotten him to watch "What to Expect"? LOOOVE that movie. Watched it again last night hehe


----------



## Fern81

Gl dobby, I could see the line on the un-tweaked cb test as well... fx for tomorrow's tests!


----------



## OhHappyZ

No! I haven't! What is it about? Actual pregnancy or ttc too?


----------



## DobbyForever

It's styled like "Love Actually" where there are several different storylines of women with 6 degrees of separation who go on pregnancy journeys. There's: long term TTCers, pregnant without trying/ pregnancy unicorn, adoption, unplanned youth (18-25) pregnancy, and unplanned adults of advanced maternal age/ short relationship at time of pregnancy. It's a rom com. Super funny. Has as all star cast. You see them pre-pregnancy, during pregnancy, and birth. 

That link stinks here is the IMDB trailer link
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1586265/


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, you've sparked my interest on that movie too...sounds good! 

Dobby!!! - I've got everythang crossed that this time, those CB's aren't giving you a run for your money...you're super early though, and getting a line on anything this early is pretty positive! :happydance:

Campn- Love the pretty quilt, and I'm glad you have a tiny little girl baby who will get some use from it finally. :) Little girls are amazing, and the shopping is UNREAL. <3 <3 <3 I will say that little boys' stuff has improved exponentially over the past several years, however. :)

CB- You're getting so close!

AFM- Boring CD 6 here. Hopefully AF leaves the building soon enough, because I'm really quite over it. It's been a long gross period, and I'm ready for it to be DONE. I'm broke, and out of OPK's, so I'll be winging it this month, and skipping the soy as well, as I'm wondering if it's actually not messing with me a bit.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's fun definitely watch it. I rarely buy DVDs and I bought this one hehe

I feel like boy baby clothes are cuter but then girl toddler and above are way more fun. I'm scared to have a girl because of how I have been treated as a woman. The sleepless nights would be so unreal.

Wookie hoping af gets out of the way! Hoping you catch that egg even without opks!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Oh ya! We've seen that. So so funny haha


----------



## campn

Part of the reason I wanted a daughter was her pregnancy part, I'm sure my future daughter in law would rather her mom was there and not her MIL. I trusted my own mom with Benjamin over my MIL! I feel like you see the baby more and more involved if she's your daughter.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that is so true. My little brother has been dating the same girl for three years. She went off to college last year, and he is off this year. We're starting to get concerned he might marry her. My mom is not happy about it because she knows if the girl gets pregnant, her bio mom will be really close and involved and she won't get to be. There's no bad blood between them or anything, just the girl's personality/ culture. Whereas she knows when I have a baby, it's all about my mom. It would have been even if SO's family hadn't kicked him out of the fam.

There's just this saying/ ideology in Thai culture that your children will punish you for the way you treated your parents. So if I have a daughter I am not ready to watch her rinse and repeat all of my mistakes.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just a quick selfish update:

My pants don't fit. And I just threw a huge fit because of it. Stupid hormones.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Lol green! Your body is housing three hearts, so it's good that you are growing! Try to see it as good even though it is hard lol

As for the family stuffs, I am closer with my MIL than my own mother so it should be an even amount of attention to my dad and MIL. My mom lives in a different state so if she wants to see the kids, it won't be every weekend lol


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just a quick selfish update:
> 
> My pants don't fit. And I just threw a huge fit because of it. Stupid hormones.

It's the first trimester bloat. Sometimes it still gets me so bad and my stomach doubles in size. Try the hair tie around button trick??


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Greenie. You are entitled to throw a fit over anything. There's three of you so three times the fit, I say! ;). But I agree it is likely just bloat/you got two adorable buns in there.

Happy, that's so lovely that you get on well with you MIL. Would your parents ever move closer to be near their grandchildren or are they too rooted?


----------



## OhHappyZ

No way they would never move. I'm from Colorado, and that's where most of my family is. Just me and my dad out in ca. It is so expensive and fast paced I would never expect my family to move here. Besides my sisters twins are in Colorado so those grandbabies are pretty important. She needs more help than I will. She is only 18 with two babies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's rough. Having two at 18 would be a challenge. Glad she is near grandparents though. I love that in the wte special features when the ask the stars about parenting. One said employ grandma no matter what your relationship with your parents is like employ grandma lol


----------



## campn

Happy- I've always wanted to visit Colorado. I've noticed most people who live there LOVE it and don't seem to complain about anything much. There's so much pride in their state which is lovely. Do you wish you lived closer to your sister and her babies!? That must be hard.


----------



## claireybell

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just a quick selfish update:
> 
> My pants don't fit. And I just threw a huge fit because of it. Stupid hormones.

Hahaaa!!! Bless you! Mine dont fit either, but my actual underwear pants & i had to buy more :shock:


----------



## claireybell

I sooooo want to see 'What to expect when your expecting' 

I tried to find it on our Sky Satelite but its to buy only not to just view pfft & im not paying £13.00! Looks fun though & def my type of film! 

Im always watching Juno haha i love that girl, think she great!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Looove what to expect when you're expecting. It was actually the first pregnancy book I read (so bad - don't do it!) so when I saw the film come out I had to. I wasn't pregnant or thinking about it at all right then but loved it anyway. And Juno. CB, you could probably pick up the DVD cheap somewhere, it's practically ancient now!

Happy I know how you feel - it's just me, my brother and my dad here, we moved as a family when I was 16, then my mum died when I was 17. 

I got super lucky though, DH family are wonderful. His big sister is like mum to me, his mum is great, and since he's the youngest of seven there's plenty of cousins for the kids! My dad has re-married and lives close by so the kids have Nana Linda and Papa to visit every week - but DH's family are definitely way more involved.

Bless your sister, it'd be hard having one baby so young never mind two! But good she has family to help.

Green - stretchy waistbands, girl! Leggings and dresses too til the bloat subsides a little. I am heavier starting out this time round (same weight as immediately after I gave birth to Joe, eek!) so already wearing DH's jeans rather than my own but even they're getting kinda tight. It's a wonderful excuse to wear all my crazy harem pants day in, day out :haha: You got two in there - they take up way more space than just one. And double the hormones, you're allowed all the fits you want! 

I already forgot everything else I read, sorry :( I was up with every child through the night - I was nearly getting the tranquilliser darts out.


----------



## claireybell

I was actually thinking of hopping on Ebay & grabbing a copy for minimal £'s ha ha!! 

How you feeling now M&S? Hope the kiddies weren't ill ...


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had a poopy nappy (baby girl is potty training and refuses to #2 in the toilet so when she falls asleep...) a 'bad cough' and a nightmare, they've all got a bit of a cold but nothing major. I get to nap today while DH takes them away so it's all good :)

Just noticed ticker. Tim the Minion. :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ah bless them.. Still, chill time for you today whilst their out having a nice Fathers day with their Dad :) 

Haha i know, i had to look closely as was like 'Whos Tim?!' 

Yours is a Nerd :haha: love it!!!


----------



## wookie130

Green- That's something to celebrate! That means your uterus is expanding, and those babies are growing! Twins are amazing to me. I'd love to be a twin momma. :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

campn said:


> Happy- I've always wanted to visit Colorado. I've noticed most people who live there LOVE it and don't seem to complain about anything much. There's so much pride in their state which is lovely. Do you wish you lived closer to your sister and her babies!? That must be hard.

Yes Colorado is beautiful. That's where I was born and I too have a lot of pride for my home state. You should totally visit. Go to Golden. That's my favorite edge of the Rockies town.

I do wish I lived closer to my sister as she is always asking for advice and help. She tries her best but she is so young it is tough for her. I visit often, so I can see everyone. This past year I went there three times and they came here for my wedding, so I don't feel like I'm missing out too much.


----------



## DobbyForever

Looks like the curse of the blue die is strong in me again. Sigh. Too lazy to upload the pics twice so there are here
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ated-posts-30-32-9dpo-smu-4.html#post37447126

Hope everyone has an enjoyable Father's Day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 20


----------



## OhHappyZ

You know what dobby, I kind of do. But I'm awful at line spotting.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I only see a line on the edited pictures, sorry Dobs :(


----------



## DobbyForever

No need to apologize. It's super light irl. Tbh yesterday's line was easier for me to see. Ugh I'm going to try to stop testing at least for two days and no more CB + no matter how many coupons they have


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my this thread moves quick! Can someone give me a rundown of what's happened, I'll be here for years XD god damn work making me work all the time -_- Claireybell, you must be about to pop, I'm sure someone wasn't meant to last the weekend maybe?? But that was like 2 weeks ago, this is awful XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Kit wish I was good at keeping track lol.

But afm I just saw "Central Intelligence" and it was beyond hilarious if you are into K Hart type humor.

I'm also still PTFO over these tests lol. CTP has a lot of people complaining that in the last 2-3 months these tests have been giving lines even when they are negative.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-06-19 at 6.37.28 PM.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Breeaa

Wookie, sounds like a good thing! I winged it with most of my cycles. Lol maybe it'll be less stressful if you don't know when O is going to happen. Ttc is stressful to me. 

Green, lol so sorry you're pants aren't fitting! It happens, and the bloat is real. 

We have to ultrasounds tomorrow don't we? Fern and PL? Woooo! 

Dobs, that's such a crazy dark line on the first clear blue you posted. Btw I'm jealous you got to see central intelligence. DH and I were gonna go last night but didn't feel like waiting an hour and 45 mins for the next showing. We planned last minute so timing was way off. lol 

Claire, what to expect when expecting is hilarious!!! I may watch it again now. :haha:

Afm, 32 weeks tomorrow! Nothing new aside from it being hot here. Tomorrow is supposed to be 115! I had a little episode at MILs today because her damn house was so hot. After laying on the couch for almost a half hour my resting heart rate was still 132 from being so damn hot. Then she wants to take the kids to a little splash park tomorrow morning, how in the hell am I going to make it through that when I can't make it through sitting at her house for an hour. She's nuts. 

Been making more baby stuff too! Made a boy set for fall/winter. <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Ladies!
This is LITERALLY the first 2 HOURS I have spent away from the new man since last week :rofl:
He's been driving me to his place for overnights, and back in a.m. to tend pets - staying the whole day with me and mom, rinse and repeat for FOUR days straight-100 miles a day round trip!!
I am gonna drive to his place very late tonight, so figured I'd pop in before I head out! He met DS for the first time and omg they were best pals immed! lol
They played games and sang and laughed at cartoons- DS even shocked the new ManFriend by giving him lots of hugs, and kissed him twice on the cheek :haha:
DS is my lil love bug. 
DS is also quite fascinated with his goatee/beard:haha:
His dad really can't grow much facial hair...
Anyhoo- things have been stellar on my end

*Dobs* I see lines on both the blue dyes, but to me the 9dpo IS darker than the 8dpo hun!

I tested today- as I am somewhere btwn 11dpo-13dpo, and :bfn::shrug:
Prob best as new MF had a bit of a :shock: mini panic attack at the idea of my last donor sit. poss have worked hehe.
I talked him off the ledge as his concern was the donor wanting to take over being dad which is not an issue.

For those not aware his first wifey had a child with him as a way to secure citizenship here like 30 years ago ( he's 52), then bailed and refused to let him see the son- who now as an adult will not have anything to do with his father:(
So as you can expect, he is a wee panicky about a donor baby and the possibility the donor will come calling to play dad.
Also the fact that I had to drag him with me on Father's day :dohh: to get tests did not help ...my bad...totally wasn't thinking about the day, when I realized AF was poss due today:shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Aw J... I know it's better with your new guy situation but I still wish you'd get a positive. 

Dobs those are so positive but I'm nervous because you've gotten lots of those before and had <1 hcg... I hope it's real this time. 

Hey Fern is your appointment the 20th? Cuz at least here it's 11 PM on the 19th so I'm super excited for your ultrasound. I wanna see your little bean!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhhh ultrasounds! I am so excited!

Bree sorry the timing didn't work out. Everything here is reserved seating now so it kind of takes the spontaneity out of movie watching when you want good seats. But when it's $12/person... Deffo go see it. I thought it would stink and it got bad reviews, but I was laughing the whole time.

J, you go! So happy things with MF are going well! Have you thought about conceiving with him if this cycle doesn't stick? I want it to work because I want your bfp but yeah. I'm nosey.

Bree, holy friggin poo those are cute!!!!

Shae, that is exactly what worries me.

As for the lines, they are edited. They are nowhere near that dark irl. Visible but needs perfect light (not too dark, not too bright) to get a picture. Als couldn't help myself...
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

For perspective, this was tonight's 1.5 hour hold. Insanely faint but visible line. Could not get a good picture. But just change the clarity settings and viola . I just found this collage app and I am having way too much fun lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbers*Yup!:thumbup:
The only thing after the talk that bummed new MF out was IF I get a bfp this time, he would have to wait a year for us to try for our own:rofl:
So yea, I would def be trying with him from here out


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Are you gonna do it the old fashioned way? As much as I love the cup stories lol I feel like DTD would be both fun and could be that missing element


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- yay on all ends! But most excited you get some real bd multiple days next cycle!!

Fern- I'm SO excited for your ultrasound!!!

Bre- that's so adorable! 
What are you feeling it'll be? Boy or girl?

Dobs- edited or not 9dpo is darker...

Afm- we've been so busy the last two days I can't even remember everything we did. But I'm exhausted. Think I'll go cuddle the puppy now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Greenie. I have had a mild nausea for the last couple of days so keeping everything crossed. Hopefully your weekend was full of FUN exhausting things. Definitely get your puppy cuddles in.

Attached all my CBs into three collages hahaha no edits, enhanced clarity, and inverts of no edit (I think... I'm tired).
 



Attached Files:







no edits.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9









enhanced clarity.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 8









inverts.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Breeaa

Green, I keep leaning towards boy but only because there have been so many girls born in the last year and a lot more coming! We've had 3 girls born in our family and a good friend had a girl. My sisters best friend is having a girl. 3 girls in our thread here!! So many many girls. I figure my odds are boy! Lol 

You're 8 weeks now!!!! How's the morning sickness? Are you having another scam soon? 

Dobs, those lines are definitely there!! Do you have any more frers? 

J, so excited for the new guy! Woohoo!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I grabbed another 3 pack while I was out getting food for my mom because no self control. I really want to skip testing tomorrow but I know I can't. I am just not ready to see another bfn.


----------



## claireybell

Morning girls

Its the 20th here all ready so at work later today i will be lurking for scan pics for Fern & Pacific hehee!!! So excited girls!! Pacific, if hubs is really adamant he wants to know the sex, you tell the scanner soon as you walk in that you dont want to know, bet they wont reveal! ;)

Breea toooo cute!! Will mil not take kids while u stay at home? Lotsa water & keep those legs up.. My ankle & feet swelled yukkers the other week when it was hot urhhh! 

Dobby i can so see lines on those clearblues hun! In the past when mine have been negative & not pregnant they have always been white blank neg!! I hope this one is trying to stick :thumbup:

J new blokey sounds just fab!! I love the beginings of new relationships, its all exciting! You get in there :hugs: 

MrsG hope the nausea has eased abit for you or some days less than others! Puppy cuddles are a must ;) Will you be having a 12wk scan aswell? Only 4wks away arhhhhh! You lil Raspberry today :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely will be popping in after work for scan pics!! Agreed just let them know you do not want to know, and I imagine they will respect that. Not to be sexist, but I imagine they weigh the mom vote more heavily on the know or not know scale. But I am omg basing that on movies lol

Re cbs, Mine used to be like that until the last three boxes I biught. Seems like they all gave this wonky line. Shrugs I feel sick to my stomach though. Trying not to vomit for the third time today. Granted I ate like poo.

So Bree and CB, I know you are two weeks apart so maybe the answer is obs... Who do y'all think will be popping their little boo out first?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs maybe you should take a CB+ with just water to see if it gives a line?

Fern when's the ultrasound?!


----------



## campn

Dobby- I see the lines on both! But I'm weary of those blue dye tests! The new FRER isn't the best either! Try the dollar tree one!??


----------



## DobbyForever

The dollar tree has also been stark white. I'm considering not testing this morning. My temp dipped a little and I have this icky gut feeling it'd just be another bfn.

I can't remember if I tried it with just water last time and what the result was. I do have one left.


----------



## shaescott

I feel so sick today... As in nauseous. Idk what's wrong. I got enough sleep... My t-shirt is kinda high cut today so that might be doing it. Turtle necks make me feel like I'm choking. But I swear it's in my throat AND stomach, it gurgled a few minutes ago, and my throat did the same thing like half an hour ago. It seems to come in waves. Idek what's going on.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae no Bueno :(. Are you really on CD 41? Did I miss a whole lot? I hope you feel better


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I'm really CD 41. But I'm likely not 24 DPO, I think those high temps were cuz I woke up later those days. So I have no clue when I ovulated. But my record is 49 days I believe so I have just over a week until I beat that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is Fern?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Here are this morning's batch of tests. Did a frer, dollar tree, opk, and water cb +. Would have preferred to do a fmu cb + next to a water one but I only had one test. Opk was close to positive. Everything else was bfn. I was cramping yesterday. Fluttering/ cramping. Dunno if it means anything. Shrugs. Feeling super disheartened. 2 frers and a stack of $ trees. I think I just need to ride this out. I keep hoping to see a line that isn't there and it's just too draining.

Pics go all of my fmu tests, fmu tests with enhanced clarity and vibrance, and then the water vs last night's test. I dropped both tests on my way back to room, and it was very easy for me to distinguish which one was which for labeling because one has a visible faint line and the other is stark white.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 13









enhanced clarity 10dpo fmu.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 10









water vs urine.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Hmmm Shae I know everyone else probably asked but did you mention this to your gyn? Because I thought you were on mirena and that's the one with the hormones/keeps you regularish? I get sick whenever my period is delayed. But I worry about you! Hope you figure it out soon :( hugs hugs

Hopefully at her scan buahaha!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the Mirena doesn't regulate you at all, it's very normal for it to be all over the place. But it might be delayed because of the stress from my grandmother dying. 

FERNNNNN


----------



## shaescott

Well your pee definitely had something the water didn't... Fingers crossed?


----------



## campn

Dobby I wanna punch those tests for you. You're only 10 DPO though so it's still early in the game right!? Just go with the CB now and keep seeing if your lines get darker cause there are lines on there now for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly it's going to drive me nuts but I am determined not to test for the rest of the day and tomorrow. If my temp doesn't drop at 12dpo I will test.


----------



## campn

I'm so so exhausted today. DH helps with no chores at all so I'm juggling DS and keeping a house somewhat decent. He even went and got himself lunch yesterday and got me nothing. 

I'm drinking coffee right now and trying to keep my eyes open, also June is almost over and my due date is going to be here so soon and I'm freaking out and not in the happy way.


----------



## shaescott

Camps I would flip out so bad at my SO if he did that to me while I was pregnant.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see the squinter on the comparison one! How frustrating.

I wish they'd just make a really sensitive digital. Pregnant or Not pregnant, super early, no need to squint and wonder.

What time is it there? PL? 

Fern? SA is ahead of me, and it's 4.30pm here.

I just realised today that now I can buy one of those maternity t-shirts with the rib-cage and the baby skeleton underneath. This makes me happy.


----------



## shaescott

I hope Fern didn't get bad news... Hopefully she's AWOL because she's so excited she forgot to update us.


----------



## campn

shaescott said:


> Camps I would flip out so bad at my SO if he did that to me while I was pregnant.

I know right!?? He must be mind numbingly stupid to pull one like that on me. He better sleep with one eye open from now on!

Fern hasn't updated her pregnancy thread either I just checked, maybe just busy!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I hope she's just so busy with her OH and her students!

Campn- I would have taken his food and eaten it!


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Definitely will be popping in after work for scan pics!! Agreed just let them know you do not want to know, and I imagine they will respect that. Not to be sexist, but I imagine they weigh the mom vote more heavily on the know or not know scale. But I am omg basing that on movies lol
> 
> Re cbs, Mine used to be like that until the last three boxes I biught. Seems like they all gave this wonky line. Shrugs I feel sick to my stomach though. Trying not to vomit for the third time today. Granted I ate like poo.
> 
> So Bree and CB, I know you are two weeks apart so maybe the answer is obs... Who do y'all think will be popping their little boo out first?

def not me i bet lol! although il be starting home rememdies from 37 wks :haha:


----------



## claireybell

im lurking for Fern & Pacifics scan piccies hehee


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Definitely will be popping in after work for scan pics!! Agreed just let them know you do not want to know, and I imagine they will respect that. Not to be sexist, but I imagine they weigh the mom vote more heavily on the know or not know scale. But I am omg basing that on movies lol
> 
> Re cbs, Mine used to be like that until the last three boxes I biught. Seems like they all gave this wonky line. Shrugs I feel sick to my stomach though. Trying not to vomit for the third time today. Granted I ate like poo.
> 
> So Bree and CB, I know you are two weeks apart so maybe the answer is obs... Who do y'all think will be popping their little boo out first?
> 
> def not me i bet lol! although il be starting home rememdies from 37 wks :haha:Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure you'll be first! I will be surprised if I went into labor anytime before 39-40 weeks. I can't go earlier than 37 weeks otherwise I have to transfer to a hospital. Nope, I'll keep it in! Stick a plug in there. :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies lol I'm loving all the attention :) scan was only at 4:30, ended up stuck in traffic on the way back.

First off dr asked me a lot of questions about how I feel, symptom wise & looked very worried when I told him I had basically no symptoms (well I gagged this morning over my morning oats & brushing teeth but decided it's just nerves!). Then we started the ultrasound and he spent ages staring at my swollen ovary (still swollen & huge follies where eggs were removed); before finally moving on to my uterus. 

So I have 1 healthy embie on board! Hb 150 bmp, 1,23 cm long, measuring exactly 7w3d as he/she should. 

I thought I would cry but I just giggled a bit and stared a lot, kept wondering if I should say something but couldn't think of much! It felt like a prank. A baby in my belly measuring 1,2 cm; that's a huge baby already to me! :)


----------



## Breeaa

Yay fern!!!! I'm so happy you have a healthy little babe in there! I knew all would be ok!


----------



## Fern81

Dobs- I can see a line on all the cb tests and a very faint one on the frer! Soooo hoping they get darker!!

Claire- due in a month!? Wow time flies (cliche but true!)

Shae- trauma can definitely lengthen your cycles. Sorry that your feeling so poorly. Hope it's not serious and that you can shake it off soon. Xx

Campn- yay for you stalking my pregnancy thread! <3 I would be livid if my hubby did that! Not buy me food/not helping? You deserve much better! Men are so clueless.... clearly he needs some reminding of who the queen is :).

J- oooh so glad you are enjoying your new manfriend! Honeymoon phase is THE BEST X

Hugs everyone else!


----------



## M&S+Bump

:happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern!!!!! Yay! I'm SO beyond excited for you!!!!!


----------



## campn

Fern- I'm so happy and relived for you hun!!! Sounds like everything is great and that heart beat is so perfect! Can't wait to see pictures!! Next scan is at 12 weeks or is it done differently over there!?


----------



## Fern81

Thanks everyone :) 
Campn I have the option to go for a 10week and then 12week scan but I don't want too many because I have to pay for everything out of pocket. So will only be going for 12 weeks.

Green do you have to go more often with the twins?


----------



## shaescott

FERN!!! I KNEW IT! I knew you'd have a healthy beating heart in there <3 any pics of the ultrasound?


----------



## wookie130

Fern! Excellent news! :happydance: Count your blessings that you're one of the lucky gals who don't experience icky symptoms in the first tri!!! I was not of the lucky gals with either of my babies. Blah. Great heartbeat and measurement, so that's wonderful!

Shae- Hope you're feeling a bit better soon. :(

Campn- I would be hostile if my DH didn't help around our home. It would suck. Is there any way you could light a fire under him, particularly since you're fairly heavily pregnant now?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- I also wanted to add I'm so jealous you don't have symptoms. I'm miserable over here. Probably enough for both of us!


----------



## DobbyForever

Half assed lunch reply

Fern I am so glad your little emby is measuring perfectly!!! Congratulations!!! Agreed that I want to see pics hehe unless you posted already

Shae jk jk I'm like the Jon Snow of mirena. Hoping this mystery cycle ends soon

Sorry to everyone else, we have a short lunch so will keep reading during prep


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn, big hugs! I would flip out (and have flipped out lol) on SO if he did that and I'm not even pregnant! Hahah. Sorry love. Men just don't get it. When my mom returned to work and my stepdad semi retired, he still did not understand that my mom does not have the energy to cook or clean after teaching 25 fifth graders and prepping until 5pm every day. Two years later and he is so proud of himself because he can make Costco Chicken Tikka Masala and rice LMFAO

MS! Omg that is hilarious! Pics when you get the shirt please and thanks!

Haha CB and Bree, you girls are funny. Well, hoping neither baby comes before 37 weeks and a happiest delivery when the do. I cannot believe we are going to have babies in this thread!

Fern cannot wait for your 12 week scan and so glad that your pregnancy so far has been easy, breezy, beautiful symptom wise :)

So now that everyone has said they see something on the frer, I am seeing it on the uploads from my phone. I'll pop back in to add the unedited full size of the frer to this post. I can only see it on the mobile. I posted in the testing that that I have to be pregnant or have a stomach bug because I had string cheese as a snack and I immediately (and still do) feel queasy. I ended up losing it. I also sat on the couch instead of a chair today, which I did a lot when I was pregnant with the twins. So crossing my fingers! Really going to try not to test when I get home but now I really want to lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## JLM73

*FERNN!!!*:happydance: Soooo happy for you!!!

*Campn*:trouble: I agree I'd have snatched his food and reminded him to think of "women and children first....and especially women WITH children FIRST":trouble:
ex- ass- hubs was JUST like that- thought it was no biggie his 8 month preg wife climbs a ladder 8+ hours a day to finish painting our 2 story foyer before baby came and fam and friends swarmed:growlmad: He was useless...

*Dobaliscious* As to your Q as to me getn real BD next cycle and not using cups...check out my chart :rofl:
We are pretty much in rabbit mode any night we spend together:bunny::haha:
Today he's bringing his dogs over to meet mine and will spend the night at my place for the first time - so long as the dogs don't cause a riot lol.
Gonna set his up in my master bath for the day, as a bullmastiff, yappy jack russell, and aging boxer with wiggle butt syndrome is too much goin on at once lol.


----------



## Fern81

Yep dobby I definitely see it. Very light but there and it doesn't move around when I tilt my phone ;). 

Green awwww I hope your body gets used to the hormones soon and that you can have a break from feeling so bad!

J- yep... miss the rabbit days! These days it's like Spock's love life for us.... every 7 years it seems.


----------



## claireybell

Dobbles def upload the edit one! My phone screen cover has scratchies on it & my zoom is making it looked blurred pffftt!!! Oooh really hoping theres a lil sticker in there ;)

Awwww Fern thats amazing, so happy for you hun :hugs: its crazy seeing it on screen & so tiny but it looks loooads bigger & seeing lil heartbeat hehe! Yay! Upon reading up, some ladies get zip symptoms of pregnancy so you are one of the lucky gals to escape Nausea/Sickness.. It really isnt pleasant ..

Hahaa J you saucy minx!!! I bet with how relaxed & high you are at the moment you'll get a bfp this cycle Lol! So glad things are going really well with you & new guy, you deserve it :thumbup: & your chart looks awesome aswell! Eeep!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific.. Still awaiting Lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I never edited it cuz it didn't seem worth editing. I will play around for a bit.

J love it! Get it on and get it in hahaha gl introducing the dogs! Mine have been fence fighting all day with the neighbor dog. On their defense, he started it. But my girls are like their momma... You can start it, but I will damn sure finish it.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, I'm still seeing it on that FRER!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see it on the FRER too - looks like my 8dpo 'evap' that I didn't see initially but was there once I scrutinised all the old ones after the line came up a few days later! FX!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol sorry it's hot so I put the dogs in the car and am driving home now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Here's the dollar tree I just took. It had some funky indents as the dye ran so I thought I saw a shadow of a line but I can't trust anything
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie, here is an edited frer. Still not seeing anything though lol and I trieeeeeed
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, hoping for you there is a shadow!

Hope everyone else is doing good?!

Fern, how did your scan go?

As for me, we had a good scan and baby was cooperating along my terms. It was bottom forward so hubby was a bit disappointed that the ultrasound tech couldn't give him a good guess. (I did allow the tech to tell hubby). 
Baby was wiggly, kicking my bladder the whole time and a hb of 147. We even tried me lying on my side to get baby to flip but no chance. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay for healthy baby! Poor hubs. He was probably excited the got the go ahead to know and baby said NOPE. Hehehe. Do you think when he does know that he'll be able to keep quiet about it? Do you have pics that you are comfortable sharing? I loooove ultrasound pics.


----------



## Breeaa

Yes pacific! If you have pics to share, please do! Yay for a good ultrasound!!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry, had to take a picture of the picture first ;) 
I am saying baby was working along my terms.s
Lol

And yes, I think hubby can keep a secret.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160620_150758.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby face hot dog! Yay!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- yay for a good scan! I think you're having a boy. Just my guess :)


----------



## Jezika

I've finally semi-caught up on this thread because I'm on vacation in Hungary and finally have time to rest and think now that I'm at my grandma's rather than at my dad's place (my dad is always go-go-go-go-GO so I had to go to a family function literally hours after my 9-hour flight, so I was awake for a total of 35 hours before I could sleep properly... and then I couldn't sleep properly anyway thanks to bloody jet lag! Anyway... I'm going from still-jet-lagged memory now, but let me respond to a cuppla things...

Fern - yaaaaaaay on confirmed bean! You must be so relieved. You know, I felt the same at my 7-week scan... I thought I'd cry with happiness, but I didn't really know what to think or do. Same at all my scans, really.

Dobs - Oh man, fingers crossed this is really it and not another CB eff-up. Although... the FRERs are showing more this time than before, right?

J - I've seen many posts about amazing loverboy but I missed how you got together! can you fill me in? So happy for you, though.

PL - Kudos to you for being able to not find out the sex. I'm dyyyying to know. my dad doesn't want me to tell him, though. I can tell my stepmom and little sister, and luckily in the Hungarian language there are no gendered pronouns so it won't be hard for them to keep it a secret. Also, have you tasted your feta yet?

Campn - Bloody DH! Mine would do the same thing, honestly. He's so great in many ways and just lame in others. I guess we have to explain to them how what we are going through is tough and how their actions can make us feel. Tbh we are both a bit too independent and selfish, so we could both do a little better (e.g., the other day I craved goulash soup so I made a HUGE cauldronful and barely let him eat any because I wanted it all). 

CB - Love your avatar! Can't believe you're so close now!

Breea - Ditto on being close... it's going to be exciting on a whole other level when ladies on this thread start popping 'em out. I imagine the preggars lot being on some sort of nine-month conveyor belt...

Green - Sorry to hear about the house. Any updates? And my first trimester was rough too. I've kind of forgotten about it now, but I remember thinking at some point that I'm going to adopt after this because it was so bad, and I never even puked. Every other day I'd get so nauseous that it would be a horrible task to figure out what I could actually eat and I'd be so tired that I could barely function. It didn't stop at 12 weeks, but definitely tapered off. Now I don't get tired much and only very occasionally have a tiny bit of nausea. It'll get better, I promise!

MS - That t-shirt sounds awesome. Are there any pics (even from online)?

Shae - This is quite belated, but congrats on the SATs!! Those are great scores (and yes, thanks for explaining, since we don't have those in the Canada or UK).

Flueks - How did the interview go!?!?!

Gigs - general love to ya. Hope stuff's getting a bit easier and that you're able to figure out seeing your friend with the newborn.

I think I'm only remembering people from the past couple of pages now, so sorry for those I missed.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, hope you are enjoying your trip to Hungary!! You should post a few pictures;) are you there just to see family or to hit some tourist spots as well?

Yes, I cracked my jar of feta and it's delicious! Creamier and doesn't break under the slightest pressure like store bought stuff. I did make one mistake of leaving it in the heavy salt brine too lonf so it's a bit more salty then I wanted it to be. Hubby and I have been eating it on its own. Ha-ha, I'll have enough milk this week to make more.
(Been wondering why the milking goat was giving less and less milk until we saw the baby from another goat drinking from her!)


----------



## Jezika

AFM (again?) I'm frikkin' huge for 16 weeks. Again, it's those ridiculous fibroids I think. Last Thursday DH and I heard the heartbeat on the doppler at the midwife's which was nice and reassuring. Bleeding stopped as soon as I had that u/s weeks ago so I'm feeling as positive as can be.

Oh, I booked the gender (sex, really) scan for July 11th and cannot wait! Literally EVERY SINGLE wives tale sign points to girl, plus Campn's expert opinion, as well as pretty much every single person around me who's claimed to "sense" the sex, which probably means we're having a boy.

We also finally announced on Facebook, with some resistance on DH's part. I don't post a lot of personal stuff on FB at all, but I thought it was an efficient way of simply letting people know. For some reason we both feel really awkward telling people, like we are putting them in a position to have to pretend to be really happy and amazed etc. I know it's stupid. Anyway, I made a cute little picture of our two cats and the little blighter from the 12-week scan saying Happy Father's Day to DH. Then before posting I had a weird feeling that my a$$hole ex had made a similar post last year, so I checked, and minus the cat thing, his wife had posted the same blurb almost literally word-for-word. It was SUPER freaky. I must have subconsciously remembered it? Anyway, so of course I changed it slightly.

Uh, f***ing hell, it's pretty hot here in Hungary but just now there was a sudden hail storm! Look how big the hail was. It's summer!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6024.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Please tell me you see the thin ugly line too?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## campn

Jez-LOL at eating all the food. I think that's so fair really, we are growing people, while they're growing bellies :p when is your gender scan!? If you're having one!? I constantly forget who is finding out and who isn't! I hope your vacation goes wonderful! 

Pacific- Yep I'm with green I'm going to guess boy too! I think that was my very first initial guess and it still is! Glad little one is doing great and sad hubby didn't find out, or did he but not completely sure? Could he like totally message it to just us? :p


----------



## campn

Dobby- I see it on the bottom picture!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez, yay for vacation and that was an epic catch up post. True story, I am so used to pictures of cm that before I read the post/ really looked I thought that had come out of your who ha :rofl: when you get a chance, bump pic! I love the whole everything says girl so watch it be a boy thought lol. Anywho glad you are having fun

PL, salty cheese sounds amazing! Mm so glad it is good enough to eat on its own. And lol about the little baby milk thief! How cute! Baby goats are f'adorable.

Campn, ok glad I am not insane. I'm not sure either way when I look at the test. I got excited because I thought the frer before this had a pink line but when I brought it to my face I couldn't see it. I am definitely letting my anxiety disorder get the better of me with the testing, so I am seriously banning myself until fmu. And even then I may skip it if I don't see a temp increase


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - definitely seeing a thin line, for realz! And HA! I've had such an impressive array of stuff come out my hoo-ha that it was understandably the most logical assumption.

Campn - Gender scan booked for July 11th. Cannot waaaaaaaitttttttttttttttt!!!!

PL - So the reason we came to Europe is to go to a friend's wedding in Tuscany (Italy, obv) but I decided to combine in with a trip to see fam in Hungary. I'm driving with my dad and sis and stepmum to Italy next Thursday and meeting DH there. Then we are there for a little over a week before we all drive back to Hungary for another week (DH only gets two weeks off). I SOOO WANT YOUR CHEESE! And loving the sneaky, greedy goat. I am that goat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Did you guys see that movie with the black goat? Black Phillip? My SO and I constantly make goat/ Black Phillip jokes because we went to one of those laser gun places and I made my code name Blk Phillip hahaha. It's extra funny because I'm black and not a boy. The guy at the counter stared at me for a second and then was like OK!

It just seems so thin and I can't see it irl. I only see it in the pictures on my phone. I cannot take another heartbreak. I just started to feel like me. Here are all three pics: no editting, clarity/sharpness, clarity/sharpness with a filter
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4561.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11









old frer not editted.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 16









old frer editted.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

Dobby- Big huge hug hun. I completely understand how a test could feel like it's dragging your heart on the floor and walking around with it. I can see a very thin line too <3 I hope it turns thick and pink!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. I need a hug. I went upstairs to look again and I can see the line but it is really faint.

I think my neighbor got an electric guitar. It is really annoying me. It doesn't help she is running an illegal daycare in there. I'm going to let SO loose on her next time he is over. Lol brb adding irritable to my chart


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I see it! I'm just so wary after all your light positives and not being pregnant.


----------



## OhHappyZ

DobbyForever said:


> Lol brb adding irritable to my chart

OMG this made me LOL like seriously!! The first weeks before O we don't really care, but then after O we add every little thing. Like...did I just feel a pinch in my abdomen? I'm adding that! :rofl: :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha Happy that is so true. I try to be good about it but most days pre O I just dgaff

Shad ty. I'm not getting excited until I see a good, strong line or a digital. Trying to manage my expectations. Not working very well lol.

Especially because SO confirmed the dark side of the moon pink Floyd album is one of his favs and I remembered they have a onesie at target that is on sale... So while I was out getting a new thermometer I bought in it sizes nb-12m. The nice thing is it is a light green so even though technically it was in the Boynsection I could put a girl in it and not feel judged


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, congrats on the little blob and cheers ro no symptoms! I'm going to say boy based on my personal experience of no symptoms.

Dobs, if I'm being honest, i see the faintest of lines but it looks slightly too far away from the other line....? Does that make sense? Maybe i'm just not seeing the right thing on my screen. But aren't you only, like, 8dpo? Still plenty of time.

Hi to everyone else....been busy here. Hope y'all are ok, i'll attempt a proper update later. For now, cd11 is coming to a close....can't believe i'm back in ther fertile window again already. I'm really hoping this is "the" month, since i really wanted a March baby...but my expectations are pretty low.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs! Hey you. I know exactly what you mean because I was thinking the same thing. I'm 10dpo now though. And honestly I know people get late bfps but if I don't see something in the morning I am having a hard cider and waiting for AF

Hugs hugs hoping this is your month! Sending all the positive vibes I can so you can have that March baby!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs she's 10 dpo I think


----------



## shaescott

Oops Dobs just said that haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Great minds think together ;) <3


----------



## shaescott

So a quick update on the nausea situation... I had eaten a little graze thing with dried cranberries, currants, and yogurt covered blueberries, but graze things are tiny so it likely just wasn't enough. I ate a cookie later and the nausea went away in minutes. Since then I've been fine. It was probably just an empty stomach causing it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad the nausea is gone! hoping you get more food in you though that doesn't sound like much


----------



## claireybell

Aww Pacific lovely scan profile, baby was looking right out at the scan probe as you can see the skeletal features hehe i have the same kinda pic at 12wks :) I really not sure about the sex hmmm... Gonna say boy based on time of conceiving but girl being by scan, Rileys 20wk scan he was flinging his bits everywhere & was very obvs haha! So poss girl.. Im poop at gender guesses unless its a definate nub at 12wk scan ;)


----------



## Jezika

Dobs what a cute onesie! I never seem to see baby clothes anywhere so as yet I've nor bought a single thing. I totally get you wanting to not believe anything till you see a proper line, but then again I'm STILL holding back emotionally after 16 weeks and wish I wasn't. It's so hard to control how we feel. My fingers are crossed for you of course, but if it doesn't work out this time I hope you'll find it heartening to know that your chances of pg will be much, much higher once you properly ttc, and it sounds like you've put that on the cards quite solidly.

Shae, glad the nausea is gone. And wow, I'm so impressed by your healthy diet in general!


----------



## claireybell

Jez hows the holiday lovely? Hehe excited for your gender scan :) Should the fibroids kind of disapear as the pg goes on?


----------



## claireybell

So glad the spotting/bleeding has stopped for you :hugs: 

Im currently in the Dentist waiting room waiting to in to have a Filling :shock: feeling abit anxious!!!


----------



## shaescott

Jez and Dobs that was just in the morning haha! I had avocado rolls and fried rice and hibachi veggies for lunch and 2 cartons of tomatoes for snack and avocado toast and some guacamole and then a slushie and some vanilla ice cream for dinner haha!


----------



## Jezika

Jayzus Shae! You're a health monster!

CB, it's quite relaxing so far, though weird weather. Looking forward to Italy later this week. How'd the fillings go? I've been avoiding the dentist lately. They're constantly hassling me to go for my 4 x a year cleaning. I never had cleaning done in the UK! Anyway, I'm finally flossing daily like they've been begging me to, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## wookie130

Shae- Do you like Graze? I thought about ordering a trial snack box from there, but I don't know. If I'm going to do one of those online order dealies, it'll probably be Dollar Shave Club. Lord knows I can use all of the help I can get to stay on top of shaving my body parts. LOL!!!

Dobs- I do see a very faint something on your FRER's, but like some others have voiced, you seem to get some type of line on your tests every cycle that you test...particularly on those blue dye CB's. :( It sucks, and I'm sorry it has to be such a mindf*ck for you. Hoping that the lines turn more pink, and thick for you!

Jez- Yay for getting your gender scan scheduled! I'm also glad the spotting/bleeding has stopped for now. Mine just kind of peetered out too, and it was a nonissue in the second tri, for whatever reason. I'm going to say it's a girl, just for kicks. Keep in mind that I couldn't accurately predict either of my own children! LOL!

Pac- I can tell nothing from your scan pic, but glad everything is looking healthy, and I'm sorry baby wasn't cooperating! I guess that was one upside to being of "advanced maternal age" in my pregnancy...I took the MaterniT21 blood test, and knew the gender by the time I was 10 weeks along, based on DNA material, rather than having to rely on a scan! :rofl: Will you be getting another scan, or a private gender scan to see if baby is more cooperative? If not, how do you feel about being on team green/yellow? I think if we were to have a third baby, we'd try to hold out on finding out the gender. We have one of each, so it would be nice to be surprised a third time. :)


----------



## campn

Jez- When I lived in the Midwest we got hail as big as your fist some years. Talk about doing lots of damage! 

And I'm in the third trimester!!! I keep thinking yay I'm having a baby, then think sh** I'm having a baby.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, i think i'm caught up, but can't remember everything...campn, i love Juliette's room and that little quilt is adorable. 

Dobs, i had that same thought about the pull out pregnancies ending up in cp's, but i think that has to be biased interneting. I see tons of people who say they used it and it resulted in "the 3 year old sitting next to me", etc....but it does seem that active testing threads end up in cp's a lot...at least in the threads i had obsessively read in post pull out Tww's.

J, that's great you've found someone with such puppy dog eyes for you! Have you discussed the donor situation yet? 

Shae, that's a lot of food! You must have a high metabolism. 

I'm doing my first painting class tonight. As in i'm teaching one...very small group though, only 3 ladies if everyone shows up. I want to get a feel for it and see if this is something i want to do as part of our business. 

:sex: 'ed it up last night. We finish and hubs says, "and now you're pregnant." Lol, i'm like, oh yeah, that was the one eh? And he says, very confidently, "yup." Only 11dpo so i doubt it lol, but here's to hoping he's at least got the cycle right :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Jez not really I don't really pay attention to what I eat 

Wookie graze is pretty good for little snacks. I can't remember who the vegan is, but they have some things where you make soup from a paste and it has fish paste and there's yogurt covered stuff so that's not vegan either.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I do have a high metabolism, yes.


----------



## DobbyForever

All tests were bfn so looks like the blue dye was just fucking with me. I am trying really hard not to fall into depression again so I probably won't be on for a while. I'll be lurking but not posting


----------



## campn

Dobby- DONT! You said you barely got a little drop of juice in there and SO is being extra careful so that's not even half a try! Don't let it get to you, I know saying that doesn't change anything but don't count this cycle in! Seriously woman I swear I'll go over there and shake it out if you. 

Gigs- Love their confidence, gotta give it to them. Us women constantly think there's something wrong with our eggs and our bodies while the thought something isn't perfect with them never crosses their minds. DH would show off how he only makes male sperm and I'd say "so you mean 50% of your swimmers don't even work!?" :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly I just want to lay in bed and cry all day. I'm tired of watching dumbasses get pregnant. I own a condo in the Bay Area, I have a masters degree, I make more than these idiots combined, I have incredible benefits at work that extend to my family, a family who will love and spoil my child... But no no you go and have kid friend from petsmart and friend from the hardware store or cousin who never finished high school or everybody else I know. Why is it that my coworker and I don't get to have a kid and they do?

Sorry for the name calling but if you knew them outside of parenting you would call them that too. And don't start me on the parenting. Talk about my best friend is an iPhone


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry. It just hurts so much. I should have known better than to trust the blue dyes again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- I agree 100% that's how I felt every month I still think about it and it drives me crazy. Huge hugs. You can pitty party all you want.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pity party has to wait until I get home from work. Well having a pity party in my car with my iced mocha and sausage mcmuffin from McDonald's. Only have it when zero f*s given


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Pity party has to wait until I get home from work. Well having a pity party in my car with my iced mocha and sausage mcmuffin from McDonald's. Only have it when zero f*s given

Heck that's how I celebrate! :D Dobby I'll say it's not your fault you're not preggo yet, I love you and it takes two to make a baby hun, this isn't your fault or your bad luck or anything. Ditch the condoms and pull outs!


----------



## shaescott

I'm sorry Dobs. Seriously somebody should sue clearblue for all these false positives. Damage to mental health?


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's hard to make a baby at the best of times, never mind when the other party isn't co-operating Dobs. Poke a hole in all the condoms. Sausage Mcmuffin party for the win.

My DH STILL talks about his 'super sperm' because his SA came back something like 200 million. Dude, it was over six years ago and you're old now (he turned 39 today) so give it up already :haha: I was told at 17 I probably wouldn't conceive without medical assistance so when we got pregnant naturally that just boosted his ego that he even managed to get ME pregnant when it wasn't supposed to be possible.

PL - baby milk thief. That's so adorable.

AFM - good vibes would be appreciated. I'm spotting and it has had red streaks in it over the past hour. Earliest they could get me in for a scan is tomorrow morning (and even at that, I fudged my dates a bit and told them LMP without mentioning that I ov'd pretty late, so they think I'm over six weeks because they don't even like to scan under 7 weeks, never mind at 5...) So I'm currently in bed with a 'threatened miscarriage' Happy birthday to my DH, indeed :( he reckons I bled before during one of the others but I don't remember. I don't know if he's just saying that to try and stop me freaking out.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm sorry... Good vibes your way <3


----------



## DobbyForever

sO said we can try in a year which was a compromise fixates he said three at first. Which is a year too long for me. They live in is from lion king just came on and I lost my sh*


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm glad he's starting to compromise!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS sending lots of good vibes your way hugs hugs hugs


----------



## campn

Dobby- Glad he can compromise! It's not like you're asking him to give up a leg. You are always understanding and compromising honestly he's so so lucky to have you! <3


----------



## campn

MS- I hope it's nothing hun, I spotted with Benjamin from 5 weeks until 10 weeks it was scary every time and the ER also diagnosed me with "threatened miscarriage". You're in my thoughts!


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS I'm sorry Hun. You're in my thoughts. Sending you lots of good vibes. 

Dob- only to be devils advocate... Didn't he say something like this before like we can try when...(fill in the blank) and then freaked out? I just don't want you to be strung along forever.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - so sorry hun. I'm so mad at those CBs and even those new style FRERs. They seem totally pants to say the least. Throw yourself as big a pity party as you want, treat yourself, do comforting things, whatever you want. I do agree with Campn though that if it weren't for the BS tests you weren't really "in" this cycle. Not that that's supposed to make you feel better, but perhaps it does a little insofar as you know your chances are increased enormously when you get a SHEDLOAD of sperm in ya REPEATEDLY in your fertile window. So SO is saying a year? Do you think you can stop testing till you properly TTC to avoid similar heartbreak? What did you tell him about using other means like the sperm bank in terms of timing? Sorry about all the questions. And when you do ttc, I'll bloody send you the old style FRERs from Canada if you can only get your hands on the sh*t new ones.

M&S - definitely thinking of you my love. I know how scary spotting is. Have you taken any cheapie tests or are you done with all that?

Gigs - I'm excited about the paint class! What are you going to teach exactly? You know it remind me of something here called Paint Nite where artists go to local bars, take a bunch of pained and canvasses and teach laypeople to paint a specific painting step by step while they drink booze. You (as in I) can select the location and specific painting from their website and then buy tickets in advance. It's so much fun, I have to say. If it's the kind of thing that interests you and doesn't exist already, maybe it would be a fun business idea? It's super popular and always sells out here, but I appreciate the demographics might be different.

CB - oh, fibroids apparently initially grow with pregnancy and then shrink back down to their original size again, which I think they're doing now.


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, prayers all is good with your little one. Hopefully it's nothing. :hugs:

As for me, hubby took an extra day off work which he used for inside renos. Laundry area is redone (from a closet with leaky valves to an open dry area) which I like a lot better. Now we are talking about taking down the rest of the wall that separates the kitchen/eating area from the living room. :)


----------



## Jezika

Ooh, PL, I LOVE open plan kitchen/dining/living. Doooyeeeet!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thanks ladies. :hugs: the pain isn't too bad although the bleeding has stepped up a notch to very light period style watery stuff and is making it on to a pad now. I'm still staying hopeful. And even if worst comes to worst, I have three perfect sproggits already and if this one isn't meant to be, then there was probably a reason. I have time, we can try again. Scan tomorrow at 10.20am although I'm only 5+5 so preparing for them not to be able to see much.

Jez, fibroids sound horrible! I'm sorry you have to go through that. I haven't taken a test since like 18dpo because I ran out of frer and the IC lines were shite.

PL - sounds great, but exhausting. DIY is such a chore! Good once it's done.


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Oh, that's always highly disheartening, and I'm sorry it's happening to you. I was a horrible bleeder with my son, and the reason why was never found...it was quite similar to what Jez on here experienced. Sometimes it was bright red, other times it was brown...it varied in color, and in "flow" (if that's what you want to call it). Take care, and be good to yourself. :hugs:

Dobs- I understand your discouragement completely...like Campn and someone else said, this was not an official "try" month, if that helps at all. What is it about ttc that makes all of the undeserving parents and "accidental preggos" come out of the woodwork in our sight? I remember how bitter and downright hateful I felt toward parents I read about in the news, or parents that I worked with, when they made really horrible parental decisions, or did things that indicated that they were less-than-stellar parents. It was awful. Having gone through pregnancies losses made that even worse...the failed pregnancies were more than that...it was hope dangled in front of my desperation, like a cruel teaser, and then it was literally ripped away, gone. :( I've been through some tough shit in my life. A horrible first marriage to an ex-con who lied to me about everything (including the fact that he had been in prison for nearly killing his two week old son), getting beaten by him, enduring his addiction to meth and crack, living in complete financial destitution, having to leave him out of fear for my sanity and life, having him OD and die...that was all actually less painful to me than my infertility and miscarriages, honestly. It was probably the most difficult thing I've endured emotionally, and really, I've been through some shit that was truly Oprah-worthy. Once baby fever kicked in after rebuilding the pieces of my shattered life, it was a switch I could not turn off. I hope your SO gets on board, and jumps into ttc with a head and heart that is "all in", so to speak, when the time is right for both of you. I know the time for you is NOW...and I hope your SO can take that to heart, if he's interested in staying in this relationship with you. I just hate when it has to be so damned painful for anyone, because I've been there. :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Make that bright red with tiny clots. Exactly like a period starting. I'm not so hopeful any more.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay open floor plan!

I'm not upset that we didn't conceive because I never thought we would. It was just that the blue dyes clearly had lines and then the strange bout of nausea, which is gone today. I would have been perfectly fine if the first three cbs didn't have lines.

I understand where he is coming from. He is rooted (bare with me) illogically in logic. Lol do you know what I mean? So logical you are no longer logical? There will never be a perfect time to have a kid, especially in his line of work and what he wants to do. He doesn't understand that sometimes you just get pregnant and let shit work itself out lol. I think it also triggers his PTSD because he was up for this same promotion when we conceived the twins, and he lost it because I was pregnant and losing my shit. That wound is fresh. He keeps saying this time can't be like that because he won't get a third chance. He only got this second chance because he won a $10 million deal working his ass off taking calls at 2-4am because the other team is on Austrailia and they were so impressed they told his boss, his boss' boss, and the CEO he is amazing and irreplaceable. He's also been the lead on 6/6 of their biggest value proposal wins.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS, can you call you again to see if anyone cancelled? Maybe stress the bleeding is worse now? Or will they just say go to the ER


----------



## campn

Dobby- Don't buy those tests again. They're very famous for their evaps just like those new FRER. Do the IC and save your money and once they seem to get darker and darker, do a digital!


----------



## M&S+Bump

The EPU is only open til 4pm, so I'm already 3rd or 4th on the list for when they re-open tomorrow. The maternity hospital said to phone if the bleeding becomes heavy enough to soak a pad in half an hour, or I get extreme pain, and they'd admit me for the night for monitoring and to see the doctor. It's not heavy enough for that and the pain is just period pain like. So nothing we can do but wait :(


----------



## campn

Wook- What a story! :hugs: you're so strong!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I second Campn. Don't buy the CB's.

I can kind of see where your SO is coming from, especially with associating losing out on his promotion with the miscarriage. But like you say, there's never gonna be a good time to have a baby. After this promotion, there'll be something else. And something else after that. Sounds like he works under huge stress, but you can't put your life on hold for work, it's not worth it.


----------



## Fern81

M&s- I really hope all is well hun. Sending you many hugs & positive thoughts! Please keep us updated. Xx

Dobby- I can't understand why you get light lines seemingly every cycle that you test!? I can completely understand why you are feeling depressed. I hope for your sake that you find a resolution for the whole on/off ttc/pull out/no sex/wth situation soon. Many massive cyber hugs!


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm so sorry the bleeding is picking up :(


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- :hugs: I sort of see where he's coming from...I just want to see you get your baby. :hugs: Those damned blue dye tests! Stay away from them - they're crap! Oh, and those curved handle FRER's are nothing to write home about, either. Ugh, they suck!

Campn- Yeah, I'm a survivor! :) I am just so lucky to have met my current husband, and to be able to start over with someone who is great in all respects. He really made me want to have children, because he was such worthy father-material! <3 My life now is like night and day, compared to what it was in my twenties. I do take responsibility for my former life, however...I had no business being with (and marrying) such a pathetic asshat, and a lot of the shit I endured, was because I chose to be with the WRONG (and I mean WRONG!!!!) man. But hey, we all have "one of those" in our past, and like I said, I was given another chance at a happy and respectable life. :) So, I'm grateful for what I have, and when I was going through the pain of infertility and miscarriage, I really had the BEST husband to support and see me through it all...it was rough, but we've been blessed.


----------



## shaescott

In New York for the wake and funeral. Cousin changed her shirt because her mom said she looked pregnant in it and she's 12 so not the best way to look lol and I looked in the mirror and realized I look pregnant too lol #bloated but tbh I'm probably always bloated


----------



## campn

Wook- Oh yes we all have one of those in our pasts, honestly I can't think of just one :p but one comes to mind more than the others, he was and still is so successful in like career and education but a shi**y person all over who would destroy anyone who crossed him. I remember being so into him at first and unable to "let him go" until that one night he was just so so horrible and mentally abusing to me I felt like I was completely cured of him forever after one call and a 2 years relationship. 

Shae- Aw that poor 12 year old her mom must have embarrassed her so much! My mom sometimes would say the dumbest things to me esp in front of strangers and I'd be like "why wasn't I adopted!?"


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Wookie. I am so glad you got your happily ever after. 99% of my exes were "one of those". :)

Shae, I am so sorry for your loss. I was just reading this article on Huffington Post that people should NEVER comment on a child's weight, good or bad. I had a best friend whose mom constantly told her that she was fat (she was not even! she was so skinny) and that she needed to lose weight. That girl has so many issues now because of it. I am on the bloaty boat with you. I'm always bloated once I eat.

My mom used to say stupid shit because she thought it was funny. Don't play hide and seek at night or the ghosts will steal you away. We found you in a dumpster covered in ants and one day the fly prince will return for you and make you his bride. So on and so forth. I finally looked at her a few years back and was like WTF mom. And she was like OMG I SAID THAT?! And when she did remember she would say things like how did you not know I was kidding? smfh. I love her though.

Also, I made a decision. So mathematically.. if I conceived around mid July then I'd have an April baby which is perfect because maternity leave would lead me to summer! Woot woot! So I will talk to SO after AF is done, and if he isn't on board TTC next month I am giving him one year to give me what I want. Like he said, right? If this time next year rolls around and I am not pregnant, I will leave and get a donor.


----------



## claireybell

Your poor cousin lol! Hoping the funeral is a lovely one as weird as that sounds when people say hope it went well, but meaning i hope it is a really nice service in telling her life, lots hugs & love xx

Oh M&S sending you lotsa hugs & that beany is still sticky in there! I bled browny to reddy from 5dpo right up until just before 12wks with Riley, please keep us updated tomorrow hun :hugs: 

Glad SO is starting to compromise on baby making Dobs :) just hope he sticks to it as he knows how eager you are to be a Mummy :hugs: 

My filling went ok at Dentist, didnt even need the injection as theres no nerves uptop at back, bonus! Was in & out done in less then 10 mins! Then me & SO went & collected the new buggy from the Store & buyed an all in one padded winter coat for baby girl 3-6 months & he buyed me some fancy flip-flops & then we had lunch out hehe all in all a good day ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw CB that sounds like you and hubs had a wonderful day! Glad the tooth stuff was not a pain and omg I can't even imagine a little baby coat. AH how cute.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Padded baby coats are the most adorable things ever.


----------



## claireybell

I ate so much food Dobs, my belly looked loads bigger 45 mins after eating haha! The coat is white but has loads of tiny pinky/turquoise flowers on it, like a mini Cath Kidston style almost :) i still look at all the cuuuuute boys stuff out of habit though Lol!


----------



## Jezika

Campn/Wook - yes, don't we all have guys like that in our past. I don't generally hold grudges (I sometimes wish I did), but I'm still bitter towards my a$$hole ex who has all the success in the world, everyone loves him for his charisma and he has a stunning wife who's a frickin' doctor, yet he truly is an emotionally abusive POS (or at least he used to be... not sure people change that much though). Yup, life is definitely not fair.


----------



## Breeaa

M&S, oh no! Hoping its just some random bleeding and the bean is sticky! :hugs:

Dobs, waiting is the worst when you really want something. I hope you get your bfp sooner than the one year you're giving him.


----------



## DobbyForever

CB hat coat sounds adorable! Any chance we can get a pic? I'm living through you all lol. I look at baby stuff and I don't have a baby. I will say the girls sections of stores have stepped up their game now that it is summer. I couldn't help but grab a pink onesie that says "I love that you are my dad" hahaha. So now I'm set either way for if/when/hopefully one day SO knocks me up.

Bree, waiting stinks. But I should wait anyway. I mean walking in the first week on my new job and saying hey great first day of school! P.S. I am 12 weeks pregnant! Probably is not the best idea and tbh if I lose this job I'm going to have a hard time finding a new one once it's public knowledge I used my former district.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have a pimple... Like right by my nipple. I didn't realize you could get pimples there


----------



## campn

Dobby- Great plan hun! You definitely have to take steps towards the life you want cause it doesn't just fall into our laps, though I wish so hard it did!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sued my former district not used lol stupid autocorrect. I'm just blah. I don't know. I was okay for like 5 hours. Now I'm just angry and sad. I just want to go to the store and hang out in the baby aisle or drive down to babies r us. But I can't justify buying stuff for a baby I don't have when I spent so much on tests. I don't know how to feel better, and I don't see my therapist for another 2.5 weeks because of summer scheduling.

Watching "Mistress" and this one dumb character being a fail mom.

QUESTION so I was watching "A Baby Story" and I noticed all the water birth babies come out suuuuper blue and (sorry) gross looking. Is that a water birth thing or do all babies really come out looking like drowned aliens?


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'd so go with you! Even if we don't buy anything. I used to go by it even not pregnant. You can always buy ONE thing, that's allowed! 

I also noticed that babies born in water do look bluer, I've no idea why, they're still receiving oxygen through the placenta, maybe just a shock reaction?? New borns come out super pissed off anyway :p especially at night!


----------



## DobbyForever

I decided to settle for another hard cider and now I'm looking at stuff on Amazon lol. I am saving my $100 gift card for baby stuff.

If whenever I conceive and it turns out to be a girl because the fates like to f* with me...
https://www.amazon.com/TeeStars-Uni...66555640&sr=8-3&keywords=game+of+thrones+baby


----------



## DobbyForever

Although I guess I should order some ics hahaha. OPKs and HPTs so I stop using the expensive store brand stuff.


----------



## shaescott

The cousin is fine haha it was her mom's shirt so it was too big for her, that was the issue. She wasn't calling her fat, don't worry. She wasn't offended, and she's quite happy with her chubby body, at least as happy as the average person is.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww glad to hear it :)


----------



## campn

Omg that shirt is just so so cute!!! And if you get a girl you'd be spreading those super sexy and exotic looks to a very lucky girl!

I saw this one yesterday. I may buy it if I find it cheaper somewhere.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn two days ago these were the ONE thing to make me feel better, and I bought that middle one in 4 sizes haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute! I saw a few of those on Amazon but none were that cute


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi guys!

Long-time lurker saying hi and joining!

DH and I have been TTC since July 2014. After 6 months of no luck, I saw an RE and got pregnant right away! Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage and I've had two more since. Now I've had a bit of trouble getting pregnant again, even with drugs, but not giving up hope!

I think I'm probably in the TWW starting today or maybe tomorrow so finally joining!


----------



## campn

Dobby I really hope you get pregnant soon. You've been wanting this for so long and you're more prepared than many pregnant ladies I know! You just need a baby now!


----------



## campn

Michellebelle said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Long-time lurker saying hi and joining!
> 
> DH and I have been TTC since July 2014. After 6 months of no luck, I saw an RE and got pregnant right away! Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage and I've had two more since. Now I've had a bit of trouble getting pregnant again, even with drugs, but not giving up hope!
> 
> I think I'm probably in the TWW starting today or maybe tomorrow so finally joining!

Were you in the September pregnancy group?? I think I remember you! I'm so sorry you're not having much luck, does the dr have any idea why you're having recurrent miscarriages!? I hope you get your rainbow really soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome!!! I am so sorry to hear about your losses and that things have been tricky. I second Campn, any luck with answers? Keeping my FXed crossed for you this tww ends in a sticky bfp!

Campn, i am so close to buying small essentials and just starting up on the spare room. I only stop myself because A- I believe a better product could hit the shelves between now and then and B- all I need is SO to go in the one day and see a half finished nursery and C- my superstitious friend says it is bad luck


----------



## campn

Donny- HAHAHA can only imagine SO's face if he sees your closet full of baby stuff, there'd be no turning back from that. Like when Rachel opened the door to Joshua with a wedding dress and yelling "I doooooo!"

But you're so on point, between the time I was pregnant/had my son so many brand new things came out that are much better that weren't there before.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love that moment/friends!!!! Yeah, I justify clothes by saying those do change over time so if there is something I REALLY want then I ought to by it now haha


----------



## Michellebelle

Campn, I was in the September group for a bit! 

Thanks for the welcome, Dobby!

No, they don't know why I've been miscarrying. The first one they think was probably a chromosomal issue, but the other two should have been fine. They even did testing on the third one and everything came back normal. And DH and I have both had multiple tests with everything coming back normal.

So who knows? The thing I'm doing differently is taking metformin just in case of any blood sugar spikes that could be affecting anything. But right now I'm just focused on getting pregnant again! Hopefully this month!


----------



## campn

Michelle- Have they checked your thyroid, and progesterone? Or maybe a uterus problem? My sister was also having recurrent miscarriages and they did an HSG test and found that she had a big septum in the middle of her uterus and couldn't sustain a pregnancy. Of course it could just be some rough luck and you're completely fine!


----------



## Michellebelle

campn said:


> Michelle- Have they checked your thyroid, and progesterone? Or maybe a uterus problem? My sister was also having recurrent miscarriages and they did an HSG test and found that she had a big septum in the middle of her uterus and couldn't sustain a pregnancy. Of course it could just be some rough luck and you're completely fine!

Good questions, but yes, yes, and yes. :)

My thyroid tests all came back normal, they actually put me on progesterone for my pregnancies just in case, and I've had an hsg and everything looked normal. I've also had genetic testing, tested for mthfr, and for any blood clotting issues (and a couple more things I think). Everything has come back normal. So it remains a mystery!

When I get pregnant again, I'm just going to try to keep my stress levels low and eat healthy and drink lots of water!


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh and DH had genetic testing and a semen analysis too! Both normal of course! So I think just some bad luck or something really weird they haven't discovered.


----------



## campn

Ugh Michelle that must be so frustrating hun. One of my BnB friends tried for 15 months and also everything checked out normal and she just got her BFP recently so you just keep trying. Were those cycles medicated with Clomid or another kind of medication?


----------



## DobbyForever

I am so sorry. I cannot imagine how aggravating that is. Love your attitude! Looks like hopefully we Oed CD 16?! Lol I know you said it in your initial post but seeing it on the charg just made it real


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, so sorry about the bleeding. I hope it's stopped and all is well.

Jez, yes, the painting is just like that... Instruction, booze, and i have the addition of little appetizers made from things on our farm/garden...it was good but would have been better if my friends didn't cancel last minute. I had one person show in the end. It was still enjoyable though. I'll be trying again next week, hopefully i'll get a better turn out.

Wook, dang girl, your history sounds rough, but it made me feel a little better. It just makes me realize that whole, "everyone is fighting a tough battle" phrase/theory is so true. And yes, we've all had "that" person, but i think they're necessary for us to really appreciate the good people.

Dobs, i really hope your conversation goes well. I know you're broody, and you're definitely ready, so i really hope it happens for you!

Mich, welcome! Have they checked for incompetent cervix? Don't you love how we're all trying to figure out your mysterious uterus?


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I missed a page because people keep referencing things I don't remember reading hahah


----------



## pacificlove

Hubby left tonight:( but now he'll only be gone for 4 days.

Ms, any updates on the bleed?

Mich, welcome to the group, sorry to hear about the mystery losses. :hugs: fx for your sticky bean!

Dobs, how did the conversation with SO go? 

Gigs, your art class sounds like fun, not that I have much skills in art, but I would have come especially if there is food involved ;)

Cb, love your new profile pic! :haha: 

I know there was more I wanted to comment on, but I totally forgot what it was.

So.. as for me: we brought the 7 week old geese babies to the ducks today as the geese are now bigger then the ducks! So far so good. Then we had to fix the duck run some more as the goats kept breaking in and destroying the fence around there. It was good for the ducks, but not for goats I guess.
I am sure there will be more farm adventures tomorrow;)

And baby has been kicking up a huge storm the last few days but always stops when hubby reaches over. As soon as hubby pulls his hands off, it kicks again :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Scan is T minus 70 minutes.

Still bleeding, looks like CD2 bleeding once the heaviest is over but it's still fresh blood. If I didn't know better, I would have just thought my period came a few weeks late. 

They're going to try abdominal scan first so I now have to hold and present with a full bladder - easier said than done after three babies!

Sorry for the selfish post.

Hi Michelle.

These are the tops I was talking about. There's a million variations.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## M&S+Bump

Even a twins one!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jezika

Hi Michelle! I know you're on the other threads I'm on. So glad you joined this one :D and good luck in this TWW!

M&S - I'm crossing everything for you. Please keep us posted. And I absolutely love those t-shirts. Great idea for those who have bumps during halloween too. I'm tempted to find something similar, though I'll probably be way too lazy to do anything over halloween.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nothing there. Back on Friday for more bloods, but they're more concerned with ruling out an ectopic than looking for a heartbeat.

I'm probably gonna take a break for a few weeks but I'll be back later. Don't have too much fun without me. Much love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, you aren't too far along so i wouldn't expect them to see anything on a scan anyway...but the bleeding is concerning. I hope everything is ok, and if not, i understand the need to take a break from here. But remember a lot of us have been there and we are here if you need support :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs said it best. We're here if you need it, but hoping for the best. I hope you get your beta back quickly today. Hugs hugs hugs

Pl congrats an a successful duck duck goose introduction! I love how baby is teasing husband haha. Hopefully baby will kick for daddy soon.

Afm... I think my body is prepping for AF. Keeps contracting like I'm bleeding but tmi alert nothing but air :rofl: temp has held for three days at 98.4. In the last 7 cycles, only 3 have been this high in 12dpo: this one, my jam one (lp 13 days with spotting 11 and 12 dpo), and my bfp chart. Not going to get ahead of myself though.

As for SO, he was flipping out about work. He just started his new role on Tuesday so I want to let him settle in before I drop this bomb on him


----------



## DobbyForever

This was this morning's test because I did, in fact, get ahead of myself lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

And my morning opk. Been like this for a week now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

M+S- I'm so sorry hun, I'm still hoping it turns out to be just normal spotting and your betas come back really good. We'll be waiting for you.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm sorry they didn't see anything, but hopefully it was just too early.


----------



## shaescott

My stupid bloating is making me look pregnant in my funeral dress. Except I'm kinda always bloated I think. Idk I hadn't been paying attention before but it looked like this yesterday too. Ugh bloating meh


----------



## campn

Goodness Shae!! Maybe try activated charcoal? It usually helped me.


----------



## gigglebox

You still look tiny to me shae! 

Dobs, what do you see in person on that frer? I see the faintest of lines but then again, those new frer suck. There, i said it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Shae I feel you! If you find a cure let me know! I read drinking water helps but it never helps me lol. Cute dress though!

Gigs I see jack shit lol. I thought maybe I saw something but pretty sure I am just bat crap crazy. Nothing I would call a line.


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Praying for you. I was a rather profuse bleeder in early pregnancy with my son, as I've mentioned a few times. With bleeding, it truly can go either way...for some, it indicates miscarriage, for others, it can be progesterone, a subchorionic hematoma, irritable cervix, etc. I also think it was just too early to see something. :hugs: Take care, and like others have said, we're here.

Dobby- I don't see anything now on the FRER's...what a mindgame, seriously. :hugs: When you are ready to go balls-to-the-wall with ttc, you sure have some cute baby gear! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I've been feeling pretty crappy this week and I thought Ms was picking up but I actually think it's the flu. I've had some really intense stomach cramping so I have appointment this afternoon to see what's going on.


----------



## shaescott

#CD43 ugh


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, still hoping and praying for a good outcome for you...

Dobs, I am not sure I see something? Good luck with SO.. hope he's cooperating. 

AFM, hubby and I Raven proofed the duck house yesterday and it's already paying off. For the amount of ducks we have getting one or two eggs a week is not right at all! The ravens have been going in and sterling all the eggs. Today I got 5 eggs! Which is a good start considering we probably stressed those girls with the work we did plus adding the geese to the flock.


----------



## Fern81

M&s - just so many hugs & good wishes. This must be such a hard time for both you and your hubby. I hope with all my heart everything turns out ok. Xxx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Guess we'll see what the bloods say on Friday. I'll find out Friday afternoon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs.


----------



## campn

M+S- I'm not sure how far you are, but they couldn't see anything when I was 5+3. There was an empty sac pretty much.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed with Campn. Are you going to try and get today's result earlier than Friday, or just wait until both are in?

AFM no official spotting. I do get some pink tinge if I push tissue up there a few centimeters. So AF will probably be here tomorrow right on schedule.


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs M&S.. Really hoping all is still ok in there.. Has the bleeding stopped now? I havent read back yet on some pages, sorry :( xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

5+6 by ovulation. Almost 7 weeks by LMP, which they seemed to be more interested in even though I knew when I ov'd. Apparently having a 30+ day cycle is considered to be irregular even if it's always the same length.

There was no sac, no nothing. She said she could see the lining of the womb was thickened but other than that, nothing to indicate I was ever pregnant at all apart from my positive tests.

I'll wait til Friday for both results to be in, my tests are still positive so I'd rather just see what both are so we know what it means, rather than having possibly one high number and trying to guess.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, still bleeding CB. Like CD2 or 3, not heavy but constant.


----------



## claireybell

Shae you look teeny to me :) but if your setioysly bloated Peppermint extract/tea or capsules are really good for that, i wonder if you have IBS maybe? .. Hope its not too uncomfy hun

So heres the baby onsies coat i got yesterday, our Cat wanted to be in the picture aswell lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3wbizlob.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

M&S that sucks waiting until Friday but by ovulation as you say 5-6wks, they never like to scan really under 7 on NHS do they! Really hoping its ooober early & just general pg bleeding :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed, I am hoping it is just early and normal pg bleeding. I think that's a good idea to wait for both. You are strong. Hugs hugs

CB, both the coat and your cat are cute hehe.


----------



## shaescott

CB I don't FEEL bloated, I just look it. Idky, but it doesn't bother me other than visually. 

M&S idk if you're religious or not (for some reason I feel like you're not) but I prayed for you (I know prayer isn't medicine but there's no medicine for this). I hope your numbers are still increasing and you have a ninja bean in there.


----------



## M&S+Bump

claireybell said:


> M&S that sucks waiting until Friday but by ovulation as you say 5-6wks, they never like to scan really under 7 on NHS do they! Really hoping its ooober early & just general pg bleeding :hugs:

I got scanned this morning - if I'd phoned earlier in the day they would probably have done it yesterday :) there's two big maternity hospitals with scan units nearby so short notice scans can be got. I go back Friday for repeat blood test to check what hcg levels are doing. Then depending on those results, another scan in 10 days or so.

That snowsuit is gorgeous, where is it from?


----------



## claireybell

Glad they are repeating bloods though :thumbup: 

Oh we found it in TK Max for like £12.99.. I love it haha! Usually not a fan of lots of girly pink stuff but couldnt help it ha ha! Just hope she doesnt pop out with a wee willy winky!


----------



## campn

M+S- I'm still feeling hopeful cause this happens too often, this Is why I swear off early scans cause they're nerve wrecking especially if they're mixed with cramping and spotting or so. 

Claire- Such cute snowsuit!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Love TK Maxx.

Nathaniel had a pack of vests covered in strawberries, and another suit which was apples and even had little puffs on the sleeves - I was determined they weren't too girly :haha: think I was a little in denial even though we knew he was a boy from 16 weeks and three other scans after confirmed it..


----------



## pacificlove

MS happy to hear they are repeating tests. Friday isn't too long to wait.

Cb, cute snow suit and cat! 

I cleaned our chicken coop. 3 hours and one sore lower back later...those metal sidewalk ice scrapers make an excellent poop scraper for chicken coop floors.


----------



## DobbyForever

Can y ou get mono from chickens? I helped an ex clean out the coop as a surprise for his parents and then BAM I had mono. He swears he never had it and his parents say not, but other than the chickens nothing out of the ordinary lol.

MS praying for your bean and your family.

TJ maxx ftr! We don't have any outside of the outlets which are too far for me


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thanks Shae. You're right, I'm not religious, and I probably radiate my disbelief from every pore :haha: so I'm not surprised you got that feeling - but DH is, very much so (full on happy clappy gospel singing Born Again Christian) and a lot of his family are too. I never turn down a prayer - I believe all the good energy radiates out and does something, whether you believe in a god or not. Energy can't be destroyed and has to go somewhere. And it can't hurt to keep your options open and have as many different people asking on your behalf as possible - one or some of them might end up being right ;) it's still a debate whether it was God or a fertility spell and moonstones that got us pregnant the first time round - DH credits it for his conversion but my BFF is a practising pagan and reckons her casting spells and giving me crystals to carry around had more to do with it.


----------



## Michellebelle

campn said:


> Ugh Michelle that must be so frustrating hun. One of my BnB friends tried for 15 months and also everything checked out normal and she just got her BFP recently so you just keep trying. Were those cycles medicated with Clomid or another kind of medication?

Previous cycles I did a Clomid and Follistim combo. This cycle I did Clomid and menopur to mix things up! Hopefully I'll be lucky like your friend!



gigglebox said:


> M&s, so sorry about the bleeding. I hope it's stopped and all is well.
> 
> Jez, yes, the painting is just like that... Instruction, booze, and i have the addition of little appetizers made from things on our farm/garden...it was good but would have been better if my friends didn't cancel last minute. I had one person show in the end. It was still enjoyable though. I'll be trying again next week, hopefully i'll get a better turn out.
> 
> Wook, dang girl, your history sounds rough, but it made me feel a little better. It just makes me realize that whole, "everyone is fighting a tough battle" phrase/theory is so true. And yes, we've all had "that" person, but i think they're necessary for us to really appreciate the good people.
> 
> Dobs, i really hope your conversation goes well. I know you're broody, and you're definitely ready, so i really hope it happens for you!
> 
> Mich, welcome! Have they checked for incompetent cervix? Don't you love how we're all trying to figure out your mysterious uterus?

Hi! Thanks for the welcome! They haven't checked me for that, but my understanding is incompetent cervix shows up in 2nd trimester miscarriages? :shrug: But I'm not positive! And I love that you guys are trying to figure this out! It is like a mystery. :)


----------



## Michellebelle

M&S, sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## claireybell

Big ol thunderstorm tonight in UK it just woke me now im WIDE awake!!! Thank god no work now until next Monday but last baby growth study scan at 0945 :) hoping il get a nice 3D facial piccy :thumbup: course il be sharing..


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhhh I cannot wait to seeeeee! And I LOVE thunderstorms. Hope Riley doesn't mind them. Do you take him along to scans?


----------



## claireybell

The thunders eased up now & just heavy rain.. With our extension thats going on, just walked into Rileys room to find a huuge puddle on the floor!!! :shock: all water thats come in dripped on his black out blind & onto floor, ive just put towels everywhere urhhh!!! 

Hes not a fan of thunder & it usually wakes him up but suprised hes still sleeping ;) im wide awake still, hot & have heartburn lol! 

No, no kiddies are allowed at the scan unless in waiting room accompanied by an adult but he'll be in preschool tomorrow, lazy ass mum will be driving 2 mins up the road if it continues to pour Lol!!

What time is it where you are Dobbles? X


----------



## pacificlove

Love a good thunderstorm, good thing Riley slept through it! I remember how scared I got as a kid but then all my parents talked about was how fascinating it was to watch the lightning. That got me over it, turns out they are fascinating;)
Hope the leak is an easy fix!

Looking forward to the scan pic :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I love thunderstorms too! We used to get them a lot when I was a kid. I don't see them as much anymore, but when I do, they always seem to happen in the middle of the night!


----------



## campn

We've hurricanes/thunder storms season right now and it's my favorite season. I love rain it's so relaxing, I couldn't live somewhere dry, but then again I couldn't take rain everyday! 

Benjamin also sleeps through them, but the Disney fireworks has made his ears numb I'm sure. 

We went to the pool today and it was fun although I felt so not sexy. My regular swimming suit barely fit with my bump! I'm gonna have to buy a maternity one.

Hope you all had a great Wednesday!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb, sorry about the puddle! At least it wasn't a piddle puddle ;). Buaha. And honestly I would drive rain or shine. Queen of lazy over here. It's 8pm on June 22nd.

Campn, I bet you look adorable with your bump but I can totally understand not feeling sexy. One upside to working summer school is no time for vacation or beach breaks with my friends. My body is not dobby approved bikini body ready.

Random, I changed Siri to a British man and I can't understand half of what it says now hahha


----------



## mrs.green2015

M&s- gig said it perfectly. So glad they're doing bloods. I pray it's just too early to see anything. Which I think it is.


----------



## pacificlove

campn, we get a lot of rain in the winter but the trade off is rarely snow. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

What is this....rain and ... snow? :rofl: the drought is so real


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, this wetness and rain stuff also brings us a colour in nature you may no longer recognize. We call it green :haha:
Just teasing you :hugs: I am not sure I could deal with year round drought, already dreading the summer when I'll have to go out and water the garden every day, twice.

It's raining here too, I keep thinking it's probably the last good rain until fall as we don't get very much or any rain in the summer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Cali is eternally green. It's the red, yellow, and orange we don't get ;). But yeah everything is drying up. It is so heartbreaking seeing once full reservoirs almost bone dry. :(


----------



## claireybell

Haha a 'piddle puddle' love it Dobs! But yes you are right ;) LOL british Siri voice annoys me, i changed it to the lady, more calm.

The loud thunder always makes me jump, used to scare the poopers outta me as a kid aswell.. But Riley slept all through & still sleeping now, he has preschool at 830-9 so il neee to wake him shortly, me on the other hand.. Zzzzzzzzzz soooo tired! Im gonna me moody today i bet lol! 

Camps i bet you looked radiant though even though your swim suit was a bit tight, i never buyed a maternity one just a huuuuge one from the store which still somehow managed to flatten my boobs & i didnt look pg :shock: i was abit mortified Lol! It was one of those ones with a lil frilly skirt piece as the top of legs in groin area are awful, varicose vein map its so disgusting, joys of pg eh ;-/


----------



## claireybell

Havent seen J for a few days.. Out with her new man no doubt hehe! It'll be testing time again soon eeep!


----------



## JLM73

:hi: CB!!! I am back for a bit- def waaaaay behind and YESSSS been hanging with my Future Hubs EVERY day and night:cloud9:
Hope you all are well, will post more later its after 3 am.
Oh and :witch: got me YAY so now me and my man can get busy with REAL BD :sex:
:wohoo: :bunny:
Yay for cd1- cycle 24:shock: :rofl:


----------



## Fern81

M&S - thinking of you x

J - great how things worked out... I'm glad you didn't get your bfp with donor and that you can rather try with new bf. 

Shae - I also ALWAYS suffer with massive bloating and got some nice tips over the years: Foods to avoid - anything with colorants/preservatives/additives/artificial sweeteners (unnatural substances can't be broken down effectively and cause inflammation and swelling). Beans, cabbage, broccoli etc. Sodas & soda water (air bubbles!). Chewing gum (apparently we swallow a lot of air when chewing gum). Grains (gluten) and lactose can cause swelling and inflammation in people suffering from gluten/lactose intolerance. Alcohol, especially beer and cider. Of course, those are just a few guidelines and should be adapted to the individual situation. xx

Claire & campn - I can just picture you in your bathing suits, lovely image! I will also be hugely pregnant in summer and plan to spend all my time in the pool (my maternity leave will more or less start mid November!) and I hope to look half as cute as all you ladies with your bumps are :).

Breeaa- I have to admit to downloading the pics of your knitted shoes & cap and sending it to my MIL as I'm fortunate to have one as talented as you :blush: she went to buy wool this morning!

Pacific - I keep hoping for a bumpy pic of you :)

Gigs - I would DEFINITELY have attended your art class if I lived there! It sounds like so much fun! Wish someone here would do it... Do you advertise online or hand out flyers? J maybe you can do a cooking class like that; wine and music with a few tables & clients making a nice meal under your expert tutelage ;) while having a nice night out! You could advertise at your markets :) sorry I'm getting carried away :) the entrepreneur in me.


----------



## gigglebox

How very odd we're all experiencing rain at the same time! It's thursday morning here and the storms kept me up all night and woke DS early this morning. He likes them unless the thunder is exceptionally loud, which it was this morning. Like, sounds like a cannon, shakes your house loud. Otherwise he's constantly trying to go outside during them.

I'm feeling crazy broody today. Having one of those "missing the babies I lost" days I guess. I really hope we catch this month but with my body being so screwy, I have no idea if it's even possible. I'm trying to stay as stress free as possible. I may try some meditation...in legal news, my bro will be sentenced within the next two months. Talking to my other brother, he thinks he'll get 15 years. I think his sentencing is going to be a stressful time so i hope i'm pregnant with a sticky baby!

Also, TK Maxx in UK is actually TJ Maxx in US. Same logo and everything...wonder why?


----------



## gigglebox

Fern lol, i love it! Hubs and i are constantly trying to brainstorm ways to expand our business. Our ultimate goal is to make all the money we need from home so neither of us have to work. It's just such a challenge since he works full time, and i have DS. Ideally, we will be doing this art thing, he will do side work on cars, and we'll sell farm goods. Problem is we need to make about $4-5k a month and it's hard to do since our business isn't established yet.regarding advertising for art, i've literally just started so i haven't really advertised yet.


----------



## claireybell

TJ Maxx really? Its a bargain store though hehe! Weathers stopped raining now but its soooo hot & sticky here uhhh!!! 

Ooh my 3D scan.. Pic coming :) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsztce6hhg.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Ah J yay now you can try with new boyf or future hubbard hehee!!


----------



## campn

You ladies are so so sweet! I guess what made me even more insecure was seeing so many beautiful and skinny girls sun bathing, but only a few more months and I'll get my body back (somewhat?) 

Claire- Awww she's so beautiful and all human like now, like actually baby looking! I want to go and get a scan at like 31-32 weeks hopefully by then mine will have some fat on her and look real hehe. I'd frame that and hang it!


----------



## DobbyForever

J! Awww on the one hand I hate to celebrate AF but I think it is great you can now try with your new man :)

Gigs that is tricky. When I worked in lower paying districts, I knew so many teachers who quit once they were pregnant. They would say "why am I working to pay someone else to watch my kid when I can just stay home and watch my kid?!" It's tough enough just factoring that, but kick starting a new business... Good thing you are a smart, strong cookie. Hugs hugs. Hoping for your sticky bean!

CB those are such cute facial pics! She is beautiful! Awwww cheek pinches all day :)

AFM AF was due today. I had a dream she started and woke up crying but my pad is completely dry. I had some minor pink spotting (just a bit on paper a few times when I wiped). To be weirder, my temp went up not down. After being up for a bit, I have more pink spotting. Heavier today but nothing I consider bleeding. I took it three times to be sure I wasn't crazy. I am not sick or sleep deprived, didn't drink... Unless my O date was wrong because I stopped charting but I did opks I didn't put in and nothing was near positive. Took a frer and absolutely nothing. . SO is coming over after work (he's depressed and told me last night that it's the feelings from the twinnies finally hitting him because he was feeling them but then buried them to support me). So I guess I'll just wait and see if AF shows up today/tomorrow. Dark green is this cycle, the rest are the last 5 cycles and the bfp cycle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn your pregnancy body is beautiful. You will get your oldvbody back. Hugs


----------



## claireybell

Squidgy lil cheeks & chin hehe! Est weight is 5lb at the moment :) 

Camps breastfeeding will def kickstart your after baby bod hun :thumbup: 

Oooh dobs you may not get you af... Fx'd ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty CB. I posted my 2016 chart overlay in my last post just now. Looking at that, I get really hopeful. But looking at the oddball cycles, it could still hit me tomorrow

So if she is 5lbs now did they make any guesses about her weight at birth?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Fern81

CB she is absolutely goooorrrrgeous just like her momma! Aaawww I can't wait to see what she looks like out in the light in just a few weeks. :)

Gigs - I advertised online SO MUCH when I started my own business a few years ago. I flooded Google SA lol. So many people rely on google/facebook and other social media sites to inform them of classes/fun events/small businesses etc. Mine is also a small, one-person business. I highly recommend squeezing every drop out of the interwebz hehe. In RSA we have Junkmail, OLX, Gumtree etc which are all free online advertising platforms. You just type in an ad and submit. And if you change the wording of your adverts, you can paste multiple adverts on the same platform.

JLM - more juicy detail please!


----------



## shaescott

CB she's beautiful <3


----------



## campn

One of my friends who has been calling me "fatty" since she found out I'm pregnant kept teasing me yesterday about how she just lost 6 pounds just like that, and how she eats so little and super healthy and goes on walks every single day. I know she loves teasing people, she even told me that she's convinced that she's so perfect and always right. :wacko:

I was like wow good for you! But why tell this to someone pregnant!?


----------



## campn

Dobby huge hug! Your poor SO too. I know it's so much worse when you burry your feelings down and refuse to deal with them. They just get worse and worse I'm sure then come out as panic attacks. Could you both see a therapist together for it??


----------



## shaescott

Camps if I was in that situation I would probably be arrested for assault, you fill in the blanks lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol seriously I cannot tolerate people like that. It's funny because my patience with kids is so high, but being a teacher drains every ounce of patience for adults. I tell people all the time if a second grader behaves better than them they have some serious issues to fix. 

We tried and therapy did not go well and was over $300/visit. Not worth it. So we just so individual therapy through our insurance


----------



## campn

She's really condescending often but I put up with her cause we've known each other for so long although when she says something stupid I just ignore her for days and days. 

Ugh I wish health insurance covered mental health way more than they do now, but unless you're a rich celebrity you can't afford $300 on weekly basis!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, that's low of your friend. Hopefully this kind of stuff isn't a common occurrence or I'd ditch her.

Cb, omg your little girl is gorgeous! I second the question: any guesses on how heavy she'll be at birth? 

J, we need to hear the full story on the new man friend! 

AFM, been having a sore right wrist for two days now. Woke up this morning and could barely straighten it out in pain. No idea what I did unless this is pregnancy related carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Michellebelle

CB, your baby is adorable! I bet you can't wait to see her in person!

Campn, sounds like your friend is a combination of insecure and jealous and probably teases to make herself feel better. You know you look gorgeous! Don't pay any attention to her.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- how beautiful! I can't eait to see her! I bet you're dying. 

Campn- your friend sounds jealous and insecure. Don't take it seriously. When people act like that I just remember they must need the attention because they have a low self esteem. 

Pl- my bff had that. Her doc said it usually goes away after pregnancy. Hers got better but still there. Hope it gets better soon. 

Oh and welcome Michelle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed about the insecurity thing. It's nice of you to stick by her though. So big kudos to you for that.

Pl so sorry about your wrist. Are you planning on getting it checked out of just going to live through it? :(


----------



## Breeaa

What the heck Greenie? How did you get to 8 weeks and 3 days already!! That's awesome! 

Campn, how rude. I would call her a b**** and tell her to get over herself. 

Pl, could it be from scraping poop? Lol before getting pregnant I redid my entire kitchen and woke up with a sore wrist one morning. Then I realized it was from regrouting which I didn't think was that straining but apparently it was. It went away after a few days. Hope your pain goes away. 

Omg CB! She's gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see her in pics and compare to her ultrasound. 

M&S, sending hugs your way!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- glad it's going fast for someone. I feel like it's dragging on already! I saw them for a second yesterday since I was already at the docs for the flu he asked if I wanted to take a peak-duh! They're both doing great. I'll get more detail at my official prenatal appointment tomorrow with measurements and heart rates.


----------



## Jezika

Green - eeeh, so glad you got to see the little ones! I also feel like it's been going fast for you. And you're the furthest along you've been so that's awesome :)

Campn - what a meanie. It stresses me out knowing people like that. Would you ever tell her that the things she says are hurtful, even if you know she doesn't mean them to be?

CB - I can't believe how clear that scan pic is! She's a beautiful little miss already <3

Dobs - $300 an hour?! That's incredible. Here the recommended hourly rate is $225, and that's in Canadian dollars an' all. Most will tell you not to go to anyone who charges more because it really does not mean they're better. But grrrr... it does upset me that such an important service is so inaccessible. I think I'll definitely do a sliding scale and hope to also do pro bono stuff. In any case, hope the chat with SO goes/went well.

PL - Hope your wrist gets better. I also wonder if you may have accidentally pulled something from poop scooping.

AFM, I'm in Tuscany! I drove with my dad, stepmum and my 11yo half sis from Hungary, across Slovenia (also, I didn't drive...). It took 10 hours with some stops along the way. It is absolutely stunning where we are staying. I've attached some pics. DH is arriving tomorrow and I can't wait for him to finally relax in such beautiful tranquility after a terrible work week. Also, for whoever asked for a bump pic weeks ago, here's one. I've already lied and said my due date is in September to strangers, and I won't hesitate to do it again. Bloody fibroids (and fat).
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-31.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









FullSizeRender-30.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1









FullSizeRender-29.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_6043.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez! Your bump is so cute! And I LOVE the pictures! I have heard it is beautiful in Tuscany, but never been. Super jealous! So glad hubs gets to come join you and relax with you!

And yeah.. it's insane. Unfortunately, everyone charged that amount. I ended up choosing this particular one because she claimed to have experience dealing with women who have pregnancy loss and couples with the same issues we were having as a couple. She was also highly rated on Yelp. She was a complete idiot. I saw her with SO far longer than we should have. Total waste of money. We ended up working through things on our own. I can't talk to him when he is like this. I have to let him be depressed for a few weeks then talk to him about it.

Greenie, so happy you got a sneak peek at your raspberries! That's so lovely! And happy they are both doing well in there.

At the request of a friend, I inventoried my stash... Which I had added to today when I was buying a gift for a pregnant friend. Because if I'm going to spend $25 on someone else then I should, by all logic, get to spend $50 on myself because I like myself twice as much as I like this friend. LOL I'm mean. I actually bought a lot because the entire store was 40% off. So I walked out with $54 after a $20+ savings. 

The inventory in a nutshell:
2 NHL blankets (Sharks and Canadiens)
1 pair of black sunglasses
3 pairs of 0-3m mittens
6 pairs of 0-3m socks
21 nb onesies (14 gender neutral, 5 girls, 2 boys)
20 0-3m onesies (13 gender neutral, 1 girls, 6 boys)
1 3-6m onesie
2 6-9m onesies (1 gender neutral, 1 boys)
2 12m onesies (both gender neutral)

And when I say gender neutral I mean they could be boy colors but do not explicitly say anything boyish so I would have zero qualms putting a girl in it lol. I never enjoyed pink/pastel because when I was a kid someone told me pink was a girl color, and I guess my inner sociologist has been there all along because I was not going to change my favorite color from blue to pink just to appease society lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Jez, it's beautiful! And i think your bump looks perfectly sized for your dates. 

Campn, i have a friend like that. When i was at my smallest, i went to a wedding she was also at, and she approached me and very loudly said, "omg! Your boobs are so small!" In front of several other guests. I call people like that "longevity friends". They are friends you keep because you've been friends for too long to end it...but if you met them today, you probably wouldn't deal with them at all.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Dobs, the elevated temp is so promising!! FX dear!!

Campn, I have a friend like that too. She tells me how she stopped eating carbs and stopped eating sugar and blahblahblah. We went to the pool over the weekend and DH asks me "she is so obsessed with calling herself skinny, why does she have a pooch?" Cracked me up!! I eat cake, I enjoy it, and I work out to maintain my body. It's so much more enjoyable than limiting yourself. I used to be anorexic so trust me, I know.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Happy! I'm wondering if I might just be sick and handling it well. None of my students are sick, but my dogs are sick. One just s* everywhere with blood and the other just peed everywhere, which only happens when they are sick.

Love the new profile pic! Not sure if it is new or I have just been oblivious lol. Love the dress with the little belt/waisty thingy.

Gigs, I love the whole longevity friend term.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Get shot of that toxic friend! Your life will be much better for it! People like that just drain your energy and do not contribute anything back - not worth it.

Jez - your bump looks absolutely perfect! If someone believed you were due in September they've obviously never been pregnant! But totally name any old month to suit the situation - so much easier. 

I totally forgot everything else, sorry.

Sitting up to watch the 'Brexit' results as they come in. I've phoned in sick already for tomorrow and have the options to extend til next week, if I want to pay my cover. So I'm planning on feeding my politics habit, then going back to bed after my appointment tomorrow morning.


----------



## campn

You ladies are all so sweet and understanding!! My son was low birth weight and it has been on my mind this entire pregnancy that I've to make sure I gain at least 25 lbs. I've gained 9 lbs so far and the weight bothers me honestly, but my priority right now is to gain it, and not be bothered by it cause I want a healthy normal weight baby. 

In the start of the pregnancy I told her that and she said you don't need to gain a single pound your baby will be okay, it truly amazed me. I want to look good and have a flat tummy but right now isn't the time and not my priority so stop with the weight talk woman. 

Happy- I love your picture you are so gorgeous!!! 

Jez- Yay finally a bump pic! It fits your body perfectly and its round and beautiful!


----------



## Michellebelle

Jez- love your photos! I was in Italy and Slovenia a few years ago and they are both so gorgeous! I'm a little jealous over here... :)

Dobby, I hope you aren't getting sick!

Campn, I say gain all the weight you want! A healthy baby is the priority.


I felt a little like I had a little pinching on my right side. I hope nothing is implanting in my tube!


----------



## shaescott

Jez- to me you look exactly where you are, based on your bump. Maybe even earlier. 

M&S- how's the bleeding going?:hugs:


----------



## campn

Michelle- Sounds promising! This pregnancy I felt implantation (though I had no idea that was it) but it was like a pinchy scratchy feeling on my left side that lasted maybe a few minutes!? Fx this is your rainbow hun!


----------



## pacificlove

Wow jez, gorgeous bump and scenery:) thanks for sharing!

As for wrist, it started before poop scraping... and it does tend to feel better in the afternoon. If it's still there next Wednesday, I'll mention it to the midwife. 

Today however is one of those days where I just want to get rid of all of the animals. Went to the feed store, bought lots of food, had them wrap it, etc to keep it dry from any rain. Then we got a big dump of rain, twice and most of the feed bags got wet and tore open when I moved them. That drew in the sheep and goats who thought "feast time" even though that feed is not intended for them. So I had to get the dog, so he could keep them away while I moved the feed. The dog was not able to keep the goats away, so had to lock them away. If everything had staid dry, I would have waited for hubby. Now I am sore and have told hubby "I am officially done lifting more then a couple of feed bags at a time". Sheep took a chance to get out too, at least the chickens have been easy today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle, agreed hoping it's your miracle baby! Safely in your uterus not tubes.

I'm in a foul mood. I told a person what was going on with my old job, and she's like 16 weeks pregnant. Which is fine. I deal. And she makes this big deal about how it must kill me that I went through all that with the twins and the job and here she is with an accidental whoops baby. I told her it was fine, I'm fine, and I'm happy for her. But she just kept going on about it and covered herself with pillows to hide her barely there belly and kept trying to go back to how hard it must be... I was like about ready to wtf her and kept stressing that her pregnancy was an accident. I'm pretty sure it wasn't malicious but it was annoying af.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks guys! I hope so too. I'm just a little worried I was feeling this at only 3 dpo. Someone on another thread said it could be my tubes contracting to move the egg along, so hopefully just that and not anything else!

Ugh, Dobby I feel for you. I've wound up chatting with several pregnant people lately who have gotten pregnant accidentally. It's so hard, but luckily they didn't know my situation. I can't imagine someone going on and on about it.


----------



## DobbyForever

My thing is I get going on and on if you didn't know... but if you know, why go on and on about how badly it's supposed to be hurting me? It was like she wouldn't be happy until I broke down crying, but I could tell it was in a "you don't have to lie to me and pretend to be strong" way. Or at least that's what I told myself so I wouldn't b* her out.

The tube moving theory could be a thing. I do get cramping down there pretty early as well, so that seems like a valid theory. But I have also had that feeling of fear and what if. Hugs. Hang in there! I forgot, are you an early tester?


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, Dobs, I probably would have snapped and said something like, "Oh? Do you want to tell me more about how shitty my situation is? Please, go on." I got the same thing from longevity friend with my brother. Just saying how much it must suck and how i must hate talking about it, and how hard it must be for family members....and i'm like, dude, stfu. Why do people do that? I mean, I guess maybe they're just trying to relate to an experience. It's kind of what we all do. It's what I'm doing right now in this post. But i guess when the other party hasn't experienced anything like it, they don't know what to do or say and they just come off like a c-u-next-tuesday, as hubs likes to say. 

And man, i swear, everyone gets knocked up when we're trying. I will thankfully say that everyone i know has already had their babies (there was a point where 1 SIL and 5 of my friends were pregnant), so i think i'm safe for now....but now i'm sad i'll be the lone person with an infant and no friends to have that experience with :/ oh well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs gigs! Thank you for getting it, and even if your irl friends don't have infants you will have us. That's one thing I love about this site. You are never alone or judged. :)

Pl, just read about the feed. So sorry! Take care of yourself for the rest of the day. You deserve a relaxing evening.


----------



## DobbyForever

OH MY FUCKING GOD my dumbass high school drop out moved in with her parents again dumbass bitch cousin is fucking pregnant again! She has been smoking because she hasn't' tested until today when she hasn't had her period since February


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry for swearing but if you knew my cousin. I can't even right now.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, are you serious? Hasn't had her period since February and she doesn't test? Was she hoping to go on "I didn't know I was pregnant"??

Just when hubby and I said let's try last fall, one of my co-workers realized she had been forgetting to take her pill yet jumped on her new bf of 2 months 5 times a day... what did I say to her all along? "Omg, so happy for you!" And "what a perfect bump, you should show that off some more" and "sorry to hear you puked"...
Sometimes I am too nice...

She had her baby last month.


----------



## DobbyForever

You are nice. I avoided complimenting her. I can't pretend right now. I'm livid and disgusted and depressed. She wanted to try as soon as her first kid was born, and I mentioned that gyns suggest waiting 6months but she never got on bcp. She had a few delayed cycles from breastfeeding, but her son is 18m now so she should have been testing regularly knowing they weren't using protection. It's just not fair.


----------



## pacificlove

If she was my family I wouldn't compliment her either..
Hubby and I have a special name for these type of people that are just dumb beyond recognition. Try coming up with one too for your entertainment on this situation;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- hugs. That all around sucks. The clueless girl and then the, let's say, "not so smart" cousin. I can't stand that. Any of it. I would have punched them both.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I don't like to judge but honestly I can't stand people like that. First of all, dropping out of high school is one of the stupidest things you can ever do and one of the easiest ways to ruin your future. Second of all, if you can't support another kid without moving in with your parents, don't try for another kid!!!!! Then of course there's the February thing. How???? How do you not realize these things?!


----------



## DobbyForever

To add insult to injury... That icing on the MF-ing cake... I have been in excruciating pain from 2-2:15am and 4:00-5:15(now). My temp dropped. So not only is AF here but she is coming with a vengeance


----------



## mrs.green2015

AF can be such a b! I'm sorry Dobs. I can't wait until you officially try so you can get prego super fast.


----------



## DobbyForever

My mother was the only good parent of her siblings, so all of my cousins turned out a little ... Out there. She's actually not even the worst. But yeah spoiled because my uncle always bails her out. He feels like it's his duty as a dad, and he hates it but he won't complain. My issue is her mom mentioned a part time job nearby, easy job, and my cousin said she didn't want to go to work part time and leave her kid. She refuses to even try to get a GED. Her bf has a high school diploma, used to work at a grocery store, and their new plan is for him to be a truck driver like my uncle because they wanted to buy a house in two years. When two years ago they couldn't even afford an older mobile home. But no no, you share a room in your parents' house with your bf and two year old so please bring another child into this world because it's not like your current kid isn't attached to a screen all day. He didn't walk until I noticed he was developmentally ready, and according to her he had been. I go out and buy him a walking toy. Three days later the kid is walking. Because her idea of a toy is a phone. Fml smh


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty greenie. I hope when we try that we do. I worry about the whole 7 cycles from before, but I think that is an SO thing not a me thing.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Beta results Wednesday 370 today 136 so confirmed miscarriage.

And Britain voted out of the EU. This week has been a s**t-show of epic proportions. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## mrs.green2015

M&s- I'm so sorry Hun. As gig said most of us have been there and know the pain feel free to vent anytime needed. 

Dobs- I know people like that and if seriously drives me the most crazy. How are you not obsessed with your own kid and want to see them learn and grow?!? 
And those 7 cycles were definitely a SO thing and not a you thing. 

I hope you both have easy days and get to indulge in whatever your guilty pleasure is. Hugs to you both.


----------



## gigglebox

MS, so so sorry about your loss :hugs: hope you're back here soon.

Dobs, sorry also for your uterus being rude. And your cousin...omg i don't even know where to start. Is she young?


----------



## campn

Dobs, I can't believe that co-worker! Wow! To keep brushing it in your face at how it's supposed to hurt so much!? Why didn't she just stab you right there and then!? I would so love to know what goes on some of people's heads when they decide to say things like that. I'm so sorry hun <3 

And then your cousin pregnant, I swear during my TTC time like Gigs said everyone was getting pregnant and announcing it! Most of them now already had their babies. 

M+S- I'm so incredibly sorry. I really thought you'd hear some good news. You're a fertile myrtle though I bet you get pregnant again in a very short time hun.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS, sending you the biggest hugs. I am so sorry for you and your family. I wish there was something I could say or do for you. Just know that we are here just like you have been there for us. We will be here for you through the pain all the way up to your beautiful sticky bean to live, laugh, cry, and love right along with you.

Ty everyone. I have work and I cannot even focus on what to teach. Thankfully summer school is only half day, and SO is meeting me at home. He couldn't help last night because he's so far down his own rabbit hole, but at least I can get some cuddles. He didn't come over last night because he forgot he had to be somewhere and I told him not to come over after because it's late.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I hope this doesn't sound insensitive but i'm glad he's finally upset about the loss. He can't fully deal with those emotions until he experiences them, so i am really hopeful that this means he's moving along in the healing process.

And hey, it's friday, throw in an educational movie and call it a day ;)


----------



## gigglebox

And here's some OPK line porn. Can we agree that this is a hair shy of positive? I'm cd15, think i'm looking at o day on cd17...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs. Got really excited because I thought that was an hpt >< I agree it is a hair shy. Cd17 is late for you though? Probably the stress hugs. Fxed you get that positive opk in the next day!

And not insensitive at all. I agree. He needs to feel it to heal so we'll see


----------



## Fern81

M&s- I'm so, so sorry. Even though you mentioned a few days ago how you are very grateful for your family, I can't imagine that it makes a miscarriage less painful :( please spoil yourself rotten this weekend and I hope you are both physically and mentally healed very soon hun. Xxxxxxx

Dobs- sorry stupid af got you!! This may be a dumb question but I suddenly "remembered" you are on bcp? Or am I imagining things??

Green- so glad you are over your 8week mark and all is well :)

Gigs I also thought that was a frer...!! Soon, I hope.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs - those FR opks get me every time! I always get excited thinking it's a hpt! Eek looks like ur about to ov fingers crossed for a bfp x 

M&S - I'm so sorry, by reading all your posts you come across a very strong independent woman, I hope you can find some comfort in those gorgeous babies you already have and get some extra snuggles tonight xx 

GREENY- aww how lovely u got an extra sneak peek at twinnys! Glad they're doing good! I had a feeling from day 1 ur where going to be a Mumma to twins and I think you'll have one of each x twins must be amazing I'm super jealous x 

Dobs- sorry for so many people falling pregnant around you so quickly, I just always think how special and longed for your little bubba will be, they will have an amazing mum, and I'm sure be very treasured, and of course have their own walk in wardrobe by the sounds of it lol! I love buying baby clothes they look cute in everything! 

Here is a 23+4 bump shot today, hello baby 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps that is a lovely bump! 

Dobs, cd16 for o is my average but anything between day 14 and 20 is normal.


----------



## pacificlove

MS, I am so sorry. :hugs:

Dobs, stupid af, I hope you can talk to SO soon about moving up ttc.

Gigs, looks nearly there, I'd start jumping onto the Pogo stick:) 

Keeps, what a lovely bump! 

I think I'll take a 20 week bump shot tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps, love the bump pic! And thank you for the kind words. Whenever my baby does come, (s)he will be overloved between my mom and myself. She is chomping at the bit for a grandchild, and I'm pretty sure I'll be the first to give her one unless my younger brothers have an oops. And they know I will kill them.

Fern, I was on bcp immediately after the twins because SO and I thought it was best. That only lasted like a cycle or two before I realized there were so many reasons being on bcp was dumb. So I stopped. But then I felt bad because SO wanted me on it, so I started. But then I remembered it's my body so I stopped again. LMFAO So I have been off it for like twoish cycles? I forgot :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- you're so adorable pregnant! I love it. 

Gig- like everyone else you tricked me. But yes I'd say positive tomorrow for sure. 

Dob- your Bcp story made me literally lol 

Pl- I'm excited to see a bump pic!

Afm- had my first official prenatal appointment this morning with my regular ob. Babies are amazing and actually measuring a day ahead, based on ovulation. But they're keeping my due date based on lmp so I'm almost 9 weeks. Holy cow! And the stomach bug is almost gone. So yay for that too.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs:

Dobs I'm sorry AF hit you :(

Driving home from work I got hit with sharp shooting pains in my vajayjay and intestines so maybe AF is coming for me.


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou for the scan comments lady birds! Im having lots of wedged foot under my right ribs at moment..! The scan lady reckons she'll be around 7.5-8lb.. As its 1/2 a lb a week they roughly put on, Riley was 4 days early & 7lb 5oz.. I think she'll be late & heavy ha ha! 

ahhhh beautiful perfect bumpies Jez & Keeps :) Jez your holiday snaps look lovely! 

Oh M&S so sorry for your loss my lovely, big hugs :hugs:

Dobby thats so rubbish about your cousin, sorry... So no pg since Feb?? Oh good god, breastfeeding & smoking? So what is she like 5 months gone then or abit less? Cant stand people like that! Feel your anger & frustration hun! When you & SO are right there to try, that long awaited lil bambino will be soooo loved & treasured :hugs: sorry af got you xx 

ooh a nearly positive opk Giggles :thumbup: bring it on hehe! 

The wrist pain sounds pg related Pacific, hormones swell up everything.. Hope it eases! 

Oh god Camps i used to have a friend like that, she drove me nuts with her 'im so thin now' & 'i eat really well' etc etc.. Eventually she got phased out, sounds awful but it started to get to me!


----------



## claireybell

Awww MrsG you saw your lil nearly 9wk twin beans again :) whats your official due date hun?

So glad your tummy bug is nearly gone


----------



## shaescott

Hm. My cervix is still high. It's been high for like a week or two I think. Idk check my chart haha. CM was creamy for a while then transitioned into milky recently and I recorded that as creamy and now it's just watery so... Idk I think that means AF soon? Also my cervix is always either firm or ROCK, it never gets soft. It's just firm right now... Anyway, why is that? Why doesn't it get soft?


----------



## shaescott

Green yay for healthy twinnies!


----------



## claireybell

I never checked my cervix Shae, even when ttc i never, i didnt really know what i was feeling for lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green, yay for healthy twins! Your fruit will change over the same day as cb and me ;)

AFM, I should really start to listen to myself and take it easier. I fell this morning while I was fixing the fencing around the duck food in my attempt to keep the goats out of it. sporting a bruise on each knee now.
Hubby said rest up.. so I vacuumed the house and went to pick the few cherries our tree had on the weekend. Looks like something ate them before I could. Ugh I guess the good news is, whatever ate them kept me off the ladder.
Now I wait for the plums to ripen


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pacific! You are one busy lady! Take the time to rest, I thought my two terrors kept me on my toes but all those animals sound like hard work (although I'm sure it's very enjoyable) x 

CB- how did I ever forget to comment about those gorgeous 4D shots! Theyre so clear she is absolutely beautiful how exciting x 

Shae- ur literally like the little ttc expert lol, I didn't know anything about hard/soft cervix before actively ttc, and even then it's only what I read on here! I wouldn't have a clue what I was doing, do you still think you'll be holding off ttc for so many years? 

AFM- just finished vinyling my bugaboo black ready for little miss , pleased with the result  x
(Left side is before-silver chassis... Right side is after it had been vinyled black) x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shaescott

Keeps yeah I think it'll be until after college, so yeah 2021 probably


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, what a cute stroller! Reminds me of the traditional styles. 
Those animals sure keep me busy, those days where they all behave well, nothing breaks, no break outs are very enjoyable. But since we are still setting up and improving our set up, those days are far too rare. I am hoping that by fall everything will be smooth every day! 
The goats will have met with their spouse, so not having to milk them will decrease chores even more!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- what a cute little buggy!

Shae- I have no idea lol I feel like my cervix moves on a constant basis. 

Pl- girl listen to your body Hun! Be careful. 


So here is a pic of my beautiful babies. Baby A is on top and baby B is on the bottom. I'm so in love.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pacificlove

This animal is pretty cute though, especially when sleeping.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160624_134349.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pacificlove

Green, awe!! 
Did you ever update us on how the grandparents to be reacted? I can't recall..


----------



## claireybell

Why thankyou Keeps :hugs: i luuuuurve your pram, really cute! Baby girl will be all snug in there :)

Oh Pacific please take it easy hun, i know its easier said than done but your bod is going through loadsa changes, your balance will soon get thrown off aswell, hope your ok though? .. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Awwwww Twin pics & kitty pic <3 LOVE!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thanks ladies. I appreciate it :hugs: I'm actually feeling mostly ok today - the referendum rubbish took my mind off things. The midwife who took my blood was crying when she was telling me results and I was like wth? Why's everyone crying at me when it's me that lost the baby? :shrug: hcg should be out of my system in a week or two and then we're back on ov watch. I'm actually a little bit excited to try again - I have a smart watch now with a heart rate monitor so I'm planning to use that instead of temping.

Yay MrsG! The scan lady told me that everyone thinks 12 weeks is the magic number but actually, once you've seen them at 8 weeks, you're on the home run. The majority of losses occur before 8 weeks :) I'm so excited for you. Are you still keeping the genders a surprise or finding out?

Sorry, it's taken me over an hour to write this already and I've forgotten what else I was going to say! Love you all!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, keeps, how did you do that to the pram? My chassis is all scratched from getting chucked about by luggage handlers :(


----------



## claireybell

Bless your midwife.. Im so glad you can see the silver lining M&S for ttc again :) its still tough xx


----------



## FutureMrs

Green look @ those twins!!! I am so happy for you :)

M&S so sorry for your loss, spoil yourself today you deserve it!

Claire your little girl is gorgeous like mama! You must be so excited to meet her :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok! Sorry AF got you Dobby :(


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, love your positive attitude but am still very sorry for your loss. It'll all work out in the end.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae wish I could help but I never checked/understood cp or cm :(

Green I love your gummy bears! Yay for 9wks!!! And yay for feeling better

Keeps that stroller is to die for. Love it!

Pl that still sounds like a lot of work lol

Afm so is very clingy and teary so no pity party for me. Bleeding picked up to medium flow a few hours ago. Lots of tiny clots and pain but not the end of the world. Just weird as I have never had bleeding this heavy with a high temp. Wondering if maybe the pain from last night has anything to do with it


----------



## DobbyForever

Ms curious to see how that goes. I had seen the thread about the Fitbit detecting so and pregnancy before hpts. Hugs. Glad you are processing well so far.


----------



## Michellebelle

DobbyForever said:


> My thing is I get going on and on if you didn't know... but if you know, why go on and on about how badly it's supposed to be hurting me? It was like she wouldn't be happy until I broke down crying, but I could tell it was in a "you don't have to lie to me and pretend to be strong" way. Or at least that's what I told myself so I wouldn't b* her out.
> 
> The tube moving theory could be a thing. I do get cramping down there pretty early as well, so that seems like a valid theory. But I have also had that feeling of fear and what if. Hugs. Hang in there! I forgot, are you an early tester?

I will be testing, but because I did a trigger shot, I have to test it out. So I'll probably start on Sunday and see the line get lighter and then hopefully get darker about 10 or 11 dpo!

Keeps, that stroller is adorable!

Mrs. Green, great news about the scan! 

M&S, sorry about the MC. You are so strong though! And I've felt the same way after mine... Okay, let's get this done so I can try again! It is a nice feeling to have that to look forward to.

Dobby, sorry AF showed. Just relax and take it easy! Sometimes you've gotta put yourself first!


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- you're so incredibly strong and positive. You're amazing! I wish I was half as strong girl! I've heard tons of stories about sticky babies after a mc. 
And yes my doc said something similar too. She said seeing a heartbeat that good as this stage is amazing and a huge mile stone. Another one is at 12 weeks, ect. She said pregnancy is a ton of milestones and we just keep pushing toward each one. It was kind of nice thinking about it that way vs thinking "ok I need to make it to 37 weeks" 

Pl- grandparents were thrilled!! My mil was so happy and crying and my mom was so happy and She went with me to the scan since DH couldn't and I think she fell more in love today. I think she was guarded from the mc's. 

RE Fitbit- totally true I have one. But it's not as accurate as temping in my opinion. I would occasionally have a higher HR randomly so it's kind of hard to tell.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs g, that is so sweet! Perfect reaction :) And even better mom was able to come to the scan when hubby couldn't. Always good to see or hear babies :) I also love seeing hubby's face light up when they scan:)


----------



## FutureMrs

What fit bits do you guys have? I have been debating getting the Alta!


----------



## Fern81

Green- lovely twinnies! <3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

M&S+Bump said:


> Oh, keeps, how did you do that to the pram? My chassis is all scratched from getting chucked about by luggage handlers :(

There is a lady on FB named 'peachy vinyl designs' she sells the pre cut vinyl with instructions depending on your pram she does all the bugaboos and a few others (mine cost £22 for pre cut Matt black vinyl for a cam 3) was super easy I'm not good with stuff like that at all xx

If your more confident u can just buy a roll of vinyl for £4 from wilkinson and cut to size yourself x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh Greeny, look at those little babies! And agreed 8 weeks is a great milestone! Congrats Mumma! I'm super super excited for you! I think I remember saying if u were to have twinnys you don't think you could wait to stay team green? Is this still true! Defo putting my wager on 1x pink & 1x blue! So happy for you!!! X 

How are we all ladies? X

Is it strange I still have ages left but can't stop playing with my pram, folding baby clothes and other bubba bits? I wasnt like this with my other two? I'm extra excited this time! - have put my pram infront of my French doors and the sun in shining through the hood, love the pinky glow it makes! Why hurry up October!!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

MrsG & Pacific we are coconut, Banana (and a Root beer hehe :haha: ) & Green Olive today hehe!!


----------



## claireybell

Awww how lovely MrsG, the gparents/inlaws get sooo excited with new babes on the way! & twins - dbl the love & excitement :hugs: 

My mum come along to the 7wk scan & she was in aww & then took her to the private 4d gender conf at 20+5, she was so excited :) i cant wait to see what sex the twinnies are eeeee!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so jealous. My mom has only been to scans where things were hitting the fan. :( she's never had a positive scan, so hoping next baby sticks.

Greenie I love that your mom got to see the twins. I know how hard a loss is on a grandparent and the wall that goes up, so I am thrilled she was there to see both and hear the doctors' good report. :). I forgot, are the twins firsts for either grandparent? Also hoping for a pinky-bluey package :) 

Michelle, keeping my FXed that trigger fades fast and becomes a bfp!

U.K. Ladies... I have to ask now. Is pram just UK for stroller? Lol or is it actually it's own thing.

AFM things seem to have fingered itself out. Temp is finally down. Pain with bleeding gone. So just going to ride this AF out. FXed SO will talk with me about TTC. My fertile week happens to be my week off AND my birthday will be around testing time. It'd be so nice to get a birthday bfp. Dreaming big. SO is like scary depressed. But I just have to remember every month without a bfp is more I can offer a kid and less work at my new job I have to miss.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, fingers crossed for you!

Cb, yay new fruit day, also feels like I have reached a new milestone, baby is half way there ! 

Also, I stepped on the scale yesterday and no weight gain yet, ok: maybe 1 pound...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

DobbyForever said:


> U.K. Ladies... I have to ask now. Is pram just UK for stroller? Lol or is it actually it's own thing.

A stroller is something that only faces forward, normally cheapish, and normally used with toddlers, they are basic pushchairs that usually fold in 1. (see left pic of a red stroller)

A pram, is something more versatile, you can normally attach a car seat, the seat unit normally pops off and can be turned to either world face or parent face, and usually come with a carry cot, most prams need to have the seat/carry cot/car seat popped up to fold them x

PHOTO - left stroller, right -pram x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Super positive! And this cycle my cervix and cm are doing the right thing! Still no O pain though, but maybe tomorrow which i suspect will be 0dpo...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, thanks for explaining, I have been wondering the same ;) 

Gigs, looks quite positive;) hope you are getting some good bd. Honestly I've never felt ov pain, so I wouldn't rely on it. Our bodies become so unreliable especially when ttc. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

PL did you...
Form banana? Form form a banana?
Peel banana? Peel peel banana?
Go bananas! Go go bananas! 

Lol oh man I have taught at too many summer camps.

Gigs, that looks positive so I agree today or tomorrow could be O but I lean towards tomorrow. Fxed!

Keeps thanks for explaining! I was wondering the other day if there erred different terms for those different types of strollers


----------



## Keepsmiling91

gigglebox said:


> Dont be alarmed it's just an OPK

hahaha love this! Those tests literally get me every time! Eek good luck! Hope this is ur cycle! X

Dobs- sure you've probably said before but, what's ur current ttc atm? are you using anything or NT/NP? X


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, you made me laugh.. while I 
Ate ate my banana

Waiting for hubby to come home tonight, I asked him to bring another drop sheet so we can start painting the nursery. Right now there are about 7 or more different color samples all over the room from the previous owner. Not to mention any previous painter never taped corners and put paint splashes over the floor.


----------



## claireybell

Fx'd this will be the ttc bfp cycle Dobs hehe!! 

Omg Pacific yes i didnt even notice that! Your half baked girly yay!! :thumbup:

Ooh looks positive to me Gigs eeeep!!!

Ooh my Baby Jogger Lite stroller fits a Maxi cosy Carseat aswell, suitable from burth with baby laying in the buggy :)


----------



## DobbyForever

We are ntkp (not trying, kind of preventing). The kind of being pullout. Right now, we have settled on 1 year. He wanted three, I wanted 0. I wanted to talk about moving it up, but he was so mopey this weekend. He has this telltale sign of stress where he picks his fingers, and when he is really stressed they are raw. Well, they are raw right now. So I want to be hopeful and have that conversation and have it go my way before this fertile period, but the honest truth is that won't happen. And even if it did my cycles are still acting up. The last period was normal but I Oed early, and this cycle I Oed late and this period is weird af. So idk. 

Gigs get off bnb and get on your man!

PL, that would drive me nuts. Is it tough to paint a room? I've painted the inside of a closet once lol.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Dobs.. Well, whatever happens, i hope you get some finished bd'ing in around your fertile window this cycle hun :hugs:

SO has come home drunk & stoned by the looks of it!! F**king annoyed doesnt even come close! His cousin smokes it & they were watching the boxing this evening, i left around 8pm with Riley & when SO smokes it when hes drunk its a nightmare! He gets all fliddy drunk, hes currently laying on the patio in the garden where its cool & cold slabs trying to cool down so he doesnt whitey out & then probs fall asleep! Which means i cant go to bed yet as il need to drag his sorry ass in the house! Honestly its like having a bloody teenager, he dont usually smoke it so im pissed hes in this state grrrrrr!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, so conversation didn't go quite as you had hoped. Fx he slips up with pull out method.
What about a tattoo for him, in memory of the twins. I saw some really sweet ideas online the other day and thought of you and SO. It might be a coping mechanism for him? Something in honor of the loss.

I have helped my parents paint their loving room years ago. This time it'll involve painting the ceiling too, so I am not sure how it'll turn out.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I'd be so mad and would leave him out there fkr the night. Maybe that's pregnancy brain but I have no patience for people who drag others into drugs, directly or indirectly.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL, ty. Conversation just didn't happen. He wouldn't have been open to having it and I didn't want to fight. Him being over was a way for him to de-stress, so I put his needs first for once lol. I WANT to conceive this cycle, but tbh it's a terrible idea. I'd be due around March 29th, and that's right as kids get ready to take the SBAC. Because I am at a new, underperforming school I need to be there for my students as they prep and take this test. If I missed it and they don't do well... I would not get rehired, I guarantee it. Unless I was a flawless teacher the rest of the year, but given how difficult all of my pregnancies have been I won't be. I'm just not waiting 3-4 years to get tenure and have my first kid at 31/32. I know that works for some people, but that is not going to work for me.

Are you painting the ceiling a solid color or a design? I hear painted ceiling and immediately think clouds lol.

CB, you are so sweet. I know how annoying that is. There have been times when SO comes back from a bad influence friend's house and reeks of weed. So happy they aren't friends anymore lol. But I agree, you are much nicer than me. I would have left him out there. I probably would have turned the sprinklers on him too hahaha. I'm so mean. I'm all for live and let live because I swear everyone in the Silicon Valley smokes weed, but I'm drug free and so is my house. 

OMG did I tell you about the coworker and her accidental pregnancy? So evidently what happened is she just turned 40. So she and hubs thought they were in the clear because she's 40, right? Well, she would get bleeding around when her period was due. She was getting pregnancy symptoms, but all of her menopausal friends said they got those and she was probably just pre-menopause. One day, she was at the doctor for pain and they scanned her and were like, "Did you know you were pregnant?" And she said she's not pregnant. And the doctor told her she was 12 weeks pregnant. And she went ghost white. They're happy now, and they had two boys and this one will be a girl... but yeah. I thought it was an amusing story. Better than my cousin's hurr durr story r_r


----------



## claireybell

Same here Pacific! He'll be getting the third degree tomorrow with a wrath of pg hormones! Maybe i should leave him out there! Hes a big boy & if it rains he'll get wet pfft!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahaha you should leave an umbrella next to him with a note that says, "In case it rains" hahahaha jk jk but you're pregnant. Don't drag him inside. You've got a lovely bunch of coconut to protect. Deedle lee dee


----------



## claireybell

Omg Dobby!! Seriously though, i read things about Menopausal babies all the time it really makes me laugh! If your still having some random bleeding later in the years when your sure your 'ok' , hormones do tend to pop eggs out here & there.. 

I'l go check on SO to make sure hes not puked or something & he is breathing but then il go to bed! He hasnt smoked weed in like 6/7 yrs just maybe an odd puff here n there but ffs when hes drinking its a nightmare, ohhhhhh!!!


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Hahaha you should leave an umbrella next to him with a note that says, "In case it rains" hahahaha jk jk but you're pregnant. Don't drag him inside. You've got a lovely bunch of coconut to protect. Deedle lee dee

Hahaa yeah i should wedge our big ol Golfing umbrella over him lol!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah, roll him on his side and all that jazz lol.

Right! I feel like that show "I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant" was like 90% early pregnancy bleeding mixed with pre-menopause. I guess she had a low laying placenta which caused the bleeding. The doctors were saying they were shocked to hear she only bleed every 3 weeks because I guess it usually bleeds more.

Oh so even though we're NTKP (cuz I'm now in love with this acronym) I went ahead and used some of my gift card money to buy some wondfo opks. $20 for 50opks and 20 pregnancy tests versus the $30 for 20 opks I usually spend at cvs then don't get me started on how much I spend on hpts... So I went ahead and bought two combo packs. They'll be here no later than Wednesday.


----------



## claireybell

Hes just crawled up the house & now asleep on kitchen floor with his coat over him Lol men, honestly!!! 

Its crazy isnt it?! Was baby all ok in there? Im guessing so.. 

Haha i remember watching that show once & thinking how could you possibly not know you were pg? Admittedly, a couple of the ladies were of 'larger proportion' & still with odd bleeds but surely you would feel diff & feel movement?! One lady was saying 'i thought i had bad wind/ibs.. So i went to use the toilet & suddenly a babies head was coming out' pahaha!! I just hope my labour is as painful as trapped wind :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man! That must have been good stuff! The last time I was crawling on the floor drunk was my 21st birthday! That was when I was young, dumb, and rolling in insurance money. The judge who presided (is that the right word lol) over my estate case when my dad passed made a ruling that I couldn't have my insurance money until I was 18. I somehow managed to get through school and what not with some left. My 21st was my last big spend before I put the money away somewhere safe. Dropped 6k on two people for one weekend: we stayed on the top floor of the Bellagio with a literal in room sauna and front row center tickets to Chippendales (I got pulled on stage buahaha). I was hammered because day one was before I was my before so the lady at the stand with the giant souvenir cup said to come back on my birthday and she would hook me up. So I went back first thing in the morning to get a cup as tall as I was. I asked for double shots instead of singles. So she would pour and go "Mix.... double shot... mix EXTRA FREE BIRTHDAY SHOT... Mix... double shot... mix... EXTRA FREE BIRTHDAY SHOT!" The total ended up being like 7 shots I think. Only time I was on the floor drunk lol Sorry memory lane

Glad hubs made it in though! Go rest and relax and chew him out tomorrow hahah


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa sounds like a good night Dobby :haha: ahh the chipendales, are they still about now? Just hot male strippers in the uk now lol

Yeah im in bed now, just perusing BnB, i can hear LOUD snoring snorts from the kitchen, i need ear plugs lol


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, wtf?! Sometimes men just have to act like boys i guess. And is "whitey out" like when they're so drunk they don't remember things? Because we call that "black out" here haha.

More in a sec, des is being a butt.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I think pl's idea of a memorial tattoo is a good one. 

This is the first werkend in awhile we haven't had to entertain anyone so yes, we've been getting in loads of bd. I worry about the lack of ov pains but maybe this is just what my body does now...?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yay for good bd! 

Cb, darn fkr finding his way in. I like dobs idea of leaving the umbrella with a note. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah they are still going. They are timeless. Just change the men and good as new. So sorry about the snoring! Agree with gigs that men act like little boys sometimes. SO says that men never stop being boys, their toys are the only things that change.

Gigs, sorry Des was being a butt. :( I do remember you mentioned for a few cycles that you don't get O pains anymore, so could just be your body changing. I agree with PL though that O pains are so unreliable. I had cramps before, during, after, sometimes never so I just discount them. In any case, so glad you are getting in lots of bd!!!

Sorry PL! I somehow missed the tattoo comment. That is definitely not a conversation I want to have we him. We have had many fights over his ash ink tattoo for his dead friend and what he will and will not ink. If he comes up with it on his own, then that's cool but I'm not talking to him about it. I f*ing hate that tattoo. Hated it from the moment I saw it which is funny because it's a phoenix and I usually like phoenixes.

ANYWAY my new annoying af neighbor is blasting her music. Do people really knock on the wall? Cuz it is so annoying. Three days in a row I can hear her music and it's like these are thick walls. I can't even hear my other neighbor when he plays music/ watches Warriors games super loudly. AND he always apologizes afterwards.


----------



## claireybell

Suprisingly SO is ok this morning.. Much to my dismay!! Kinda feel smug when hes hanging & love to say 'hmmmpf!! You get that!' Lol! 

Ooh yay Gigs! Really hope this is your month! Hope Des was to much of a butt lol

Hell yeah Dobby, knock on that wall ha ha!!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG! Des, wome me up about 5 minutes ago (it's currently 3:45am) to pee, and I HAVE OV PAIN! It's back and unmistakable! Left side. This is definitely it...My last two cycles have had shorter than normal lp's, but last cycle was the first in a very long time where i didn't feel ov pain whatsoever, which makes me think it was a weak ovulation (since i did have positive Opk's).

So yay! :happydance: officially 0dpo!!! Shit's gettin' real. I'm full of nervous excitement. Omg so nervous....ahhhhh!

Dobs, not judging, but just wondering why you hate the ash tattoo? Is it because of the ash aspect? Or the memorial tattoo idea? Or is it just a crappy tattoo? Actually you just reminded me, i wanted to do an art piece with my dogs' footprints. I saw the idea somewhere and loved it. I just want something of my boys other than the portrait i painted. I once saw someone who had painted a canvas, then put their dog's prints all over it repeatedly so it was very vibrant and textured. It was a cool idea...idk. Hard to explain but if i do it, i'll post a photo.

Des was overtired and just being a huge brat for the latter half of the day. Nothing crazy, just a lot of whining and fake crying, rufusing to eat dinner, etc. at the time i was typing, he was demanding a bubble bath i think. So i drew him a bath, but when i started washing him he got pissed off. I guess he thought i was just going to draw a bath and plop him in and leave him alone, lol. Hubs and i figured he was sleepy....we put him to bed about 30 minutes earlier than usual (despite his protest) and he passed out within 5 minutes of us leaving the room.


----------



## FutureMrs

What's the earliest DPO you guys have gotten positives!? Trying to decide when to test this cycle


----------



## M&S+Bump

Goodness CB, men just never grow up, do they? I got the joy of picking DH up from a party when pregnant with Joe - I'd left early and was already sleeping, he was supposed to get a taxi back. He thought it'd be a great idea to drink absinthe, dropped his phone in the toilet while puking and was too drunk for any taxi to take him. I had to go get him, and he spent the night in the bath with the shower running, occasionally leaning over to be sick in the sink. I made sure to get up bright and early and clatter about making as much noise as possible.

To whitey at least in Scotland means to vomit after drink or drugs - it refers to your face going white just before when you start to feel ill. Usually followed by passing out. 

My dad visited today and we told them about the MC. His one and only comment - oh well, I guess three's enough anyway! Gee, thanks Da. You always know what to say to make me feel better. 

CD5 here and bleeding has mostly stopped already. Hpt is still positive, but super faint, so my hcg must be dropping rapidly. I actually feel guilty that I just want it to be done so I can get on with trying to get pregnant again, as if I'm forgetting about the baby I lost. But it's hard to think of it that way - it doesn't even feel real. 

I booked some time to get a tattoo to commemorate this week - a tiny angel wing added to my back on the same branch of the tree as the baby charms are on, and a unicorn on the back of my arm - Scotland's national animal, with Alba Gu Brath underneath. Pledging my allegiance to the independence fight that's about to commence again..


----------



## M&S+Bump

FutureMrs said:


> What's the earliest DPO you guys have gotten positives!? Trying to decide when to test this cycle

10dpo this time round. Previous bfps were 11dpo, 15dpo and 17dpo.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh. My. God. What else is going to go wrong this week? This just happened - M&D's is about 10 minutes away from me. DH goes every week to play pool. My nephew just had his birthday there.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-ne...ami-rollercoaster-8286975?ICID=FB_mirror_main


----------



## DobbyForever

CB, awww boo. Not gonna lie I was kind of hoping he would wake up hungover hahaha. But I guess underneath that cynicism I am glad he feels fine and all is good.

Gigs, hope he let you go back to bed! Yay for O day! I'm really excited for you and I hope this is your cycle! In a nut shell, I f*ing hate that tattoo for two reasons: 1- Thai people do not keep ashes in the house unless it's part of a spirit house, and he is inviting her spirit into my house which is not cool with me. 2- Jealousy. Good old fashioned jealousy. I had asked him when he was initially depressed over the twins if he would get a tattoo for them, he said no. I asked him if we could get matching wedding tattoos, he said no. I asked him if he will get a tattoo for our children, he said no. My last ex and I had our family tattoo designed and ready to go (it was an ambigram of his name, my name, and the two kids names) if we ever reached that point. So this long story turned into a rant. Basically, it's against my culture to have her ashes around and I'm a jealous b*.

Future, the earliest I got a bfp was 8.5 days after DTD. My clear bfp with the twinnies was 10dpo afternoon.

MS oh my! I have never heard of a taxi not taking someone home. Uber and lyft, yes but I do guess they are the same thing. My question is, what do people want from someone that drunk then? Not everyone has a super sweet pregnant wifey to pick them up. And thank you for the going whitey! I was with Gigs thinking maybe it was just Euro for blacking out. That is clever, but if I say that around here people will get on their PC culture bus and think I'm being racist. I am so sorry about your dad's comment. People feel like they have to say something, but they don't know what to say. Sending you the biggest hugs. Do not feel guilty. It's a coping mechanism/ there's no point in dwelling. You recognize your feelings and the situation and move through it and past it. Some people just do it faster. That tattoo sounds super cute! Hoping to see a pic of it. Funny thing because I literally just learned last night about the unicorn thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes that is scary. :( Didn't have a chance to read all the details, but it is sobering whenever something like that happens at an amusement park. You go there to escape reality and destress and have this false sense of absolute security, but really it just takes a series of small, unfortunate events and tragedy.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh wow, that is terrible about the roller coaster!

M&S, love the idea of the angel wing tattoo. I wouldn't feel guilty about being ready to try again. Honestly, that was one way I've been able to cope with my miscarriages, by looking forward and being hopeful. 

Claireybelle, in a way, that's too bad about DH actually feeling okay this morning! When my DH goes overboard with drinking, I always do feel like him feeling bad the next day is a good lesson. Luckily, it doesn't happen too often!


----------



## Michellebelle

FutureMrs said:


> What's the earliest DPO you guys have gotten positives!? Trying to decide when to test this cycle

The earliest I've gotten a BFP is 9 dpo (last pregnancy). I've gotten them at 10 and 11 dpo too.


----------



## DobbyForever

I made the mistake of clicking on the June baby thread. One poor lovely lady hasn't birthed yet, so she asked if she was the last June momma in the group who wasn't either holding a baby or in labor... I had to resist the urge to make things super uncomfortable by responding with something along the lines of nope because I'm not holding my June babies. I'm out of baby stuff to buy that I can justify.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies! That is terrifying m&s! I stupidly tested at 7 DPO now I've wasted far to much of my time analyzing this test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

Future, I LOVE you for testing at 7dpo. But yes waaaay too early my love. Even with the bubs I had 8.5days post DTD, that little bean had waaaaay more hcg than it should have. Everyone swore I had twins, but I was only barely doubling in 48h. Hang in there! Don't test tomorrow! I say as if I wouldn't do it hahaha. I'll probably be testing at like 1dpo now that I'll be sitting on top of 40 pregnancy tests hahaha. I've decided (SO gets no vote lol) that if we agree to try and I conceive using these wondfos opks/hpts then I am naming the kid after the student whose mom bought me the gift card. 1) Because he was my favorite (yes, we have favorites) and 2) SO HATES him hahaha every day I would come home from work and he would be like, "Did D- hug you today?!" He brought me a ring pop on Valentine's Day hahahaha. :rofl:

Greenie, I was thinking of you because I just booked my pap smear for Wednesday. Totally going to go digging for those OSOM tests. Do you do it before the appointment (like when you change into the gown and before the doctor comes in) or do you do it after the appointment when you are getting changed again? I feel so bad that I am considering this lol but it's a free test anyway!


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol Dobby I swore to myself I would not test early this cycle, that I'd wait until I was late, honestly I don't know why I bother even lying to myself. Lol I also have cheapies but my logic is they won't pick up like a frer so not only do I torture myself I waste the expensive tests on the early days. Lol. Love that arrangement hahaha. Hopefully the kid has a good name at least ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs, I would call that a negative. At 7dpo it's not surprising, really :haha: my frer bfp, though super super faint, was obvious. It's really easy to see the indent line in them too!

It's too early, don't waste your tests ;)

Dobs - ash tattoos don't actually contain ash. The ash from cremation is mostly coffin, not human. And adding the ash to tattoo ink, all you're effectively doing is mixing dirt into the ink - the ash particles are far too big to go into the skin along with the ink, even if the needle actually managed to pick any up. It's about the same as rubbing the ash on yourself. It's really pointless and most tattooists won't do it. I can totally understand the jealousy though! Why is his friend so important that he'll go out and get a tattoo for her, but not for his own family or children?!

My DH didn't know about the unicorn and didn't believe me til I showed him the front of his passport!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS! OMG you just made my life!!! I love you. Hahah. One for the info on the ash. Two for validating my crazy. He had a SHITTY childhood, and she was the sister he never had. His parents and brother were abusive, he was bullied at school, and she was a neighbor he had grown up with. There was never any attraction or anything going on, but she ended up committing suicide. I just hated it because he would always compare me to her after our first loss and how she was more stoic than I was and never leaned on anybody... I would lose my s* and say that maybe if she had then things wouldn't have ended the way things did. That was usually the ending point of the conversation though. Looking back on it now, I think he might feel guilty and responsible for not being there enough for her. Anyway. We kind of just agreed to stop talking about it other than when it resurfaced after the twins. And seriously lmfao. I would move to Scotland just for that. I didn't read the history of how that came about other than Euro seriously believed unicorns were a thing back in the day.

Future! OMG I love your logic because it's my logic as well! I like his name. I's Dylan. The nice thing is that it is a D name and that's a tradition on my dad's side of the family. I was trying to stick to A's to honor SO's traditions, but since his fam kicked him out I don't see why I have to bother pretending I care.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm Dobs, maybe he totally regrets the tattoo and doesn't want to do it again? Idk.

Future, my first bfp with des was 10dpo, but it was sooooooo faint, like basically it just looked like the antibody strip. 11dpo was the first faint pink line i saw. With my suspected cp, it was 9dpo, but gone the next day so who knows. 9dpo again for this last m/c.

M&s, i'd love to see a photo of the tree with charms.


----------



## gigglebox

So SO's family hasn't talked to him at all still? Do you think they'll come around? Maybe you could do an A middle name. Atticus? I always liked that name lol..i'll never get a chance to use it now. I'm thinking about following the tradtion of names for my Dad's sake...he named my brother with his same initials, but that's the one in legal trouble and he'll probably never have kids. 

I like Dylan.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dylan is a great name.

Here you go Gigs. The tree of my life, my 30th birthday present to myself.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FutureMrs

M&S that is badass! I love it. Dylan is a super cute name dobs :)


----------



## wookie130

M&S- That tattoo is stunning! And I've been away camping with my family, but I was very saddened to see that you've miscarried. :hugs: I'm very sorry for your loss, and I'll say that you're handling it so well, dear. I do know what you mean about wanting it to be over so that you can try again ASAP...it's definitely a coping mechanism.

Jez- How cute is your little bump? You look great!

Future- The earliest I got a bfp was 9 dpo, and that was my son's pregnancy. :) It isn't as common as people will have you believing online...the vast majority of women will still be getting bfn's at 10 dpo, so yeah, 7 dpo is really much too early. LOL!!! Have I been guilty of testing that soon? Oh, ffs, yes. :rofl: I think a lot of us have tested ridiculously early. It's just part of the ttc rat race, I'm afraid.

Green- Your twin scan pics are amazing!!! Everything looks great thus far! :happydance:

J- Glad to hear you're having fun with your new flame! Sounds like you're having a great time together! :)

Dob- I too love Dylan. It's a great name!

CB- Your scan pics are gorgeous! You sure have a beautiful little girl cookin' in there!

Campn- Some "friend", eh? People can be very thoughtless.

AFM- Nothing terribly amazing happening in my neck of the woods. We went camping up north, along the Mississippi River, went boating, and frolicked on the sandbar...we go up to Lansing, IA, where Wisconsin, Minnesota, and Iowa basically all meet at the same point. :) We always have fun there. I'm currently 14 dpo, and probably gearing up to ovulate, but who knows? I may jump on DH tonight or tomorrow night. We're supposed to be going to a friend's daughter's 1st birthday party, but currently my own little ones are struggling to nap, so I don't know. My son is actually out cold sleeping, but my daughter is rolling around fighting it on the sofa currently. Ugh. LOL!!!


----------



## JLM73

:hi:
Just coming off :cloud9: to update where I am TTC wise lol
I am cd5....:witch: packing up as I type this, so in 3-4 days we will be :sex::sex::sex: like :bunny:'s :rofl:
Actually AF is the only time we haven't and that just means ME not receiving:blush:
hehe
Anyhoo- he's on board for TTC *Team Blue*- so gonna try that again this cycle, and if no BFP then we will likely try SMEP or something since we nearly DTD everyday anyhow :haha:

Things are going amazingly well- and uh yea....dude gave me a Promise Ring on like day 4!!:shock:
My birthstone with beautiful quartz and crystal around it ( see below)
Annnnd since that we have literally ordered wedding bands, and started planning a Masquerade themed wedding for later this year near Halloween :rofl:
Things are going crazy fast and we have literally been together 24 hrs a day since the day we met!
This is how it was with my first hubs ( engaged after 2 months) and lasted almost 12 years but still friends today!)
He lives an hour away, so we just shuffle our dogs over to each other's house for a few days at a time- we are at mine right now. He cooked an amaze-balls dinner last night of Pastalon...like Spanish seasoned ground beef, with a bit of corn, peas and green olives in a casserole dish, topped with a thick layer of super sweet and slightly browned Plantains :munch: OMG amazing!
He flat out told mom yesterday - I am going to marry your daughter by the end of summer and I WILL be your son in law.
LOL mom was prune faced as usual, but he talks with her a lot and manages to hug the ice queen quite often, so she likes him alot.

Anyhoo- oh yea- I mentioned before, but he has 2 master's degrees and 6 certifications for teaching. He taught 6th-8th last year, but is going to teach Special Ed Students this year:cloud9:
- so as he is off ALL summer, we are stuck together "like teenagers" as my mom is saying:haha:
Will suck once he's back teaching, but I will be starting our Worm Farming endeavor then, looking for a house ( FARM YAY!!!:wohoo:) with some land, for me to continue my pepper growing for sauces, and also I am gonna cram Spanish hard again ( He's Puerto Rican and fluent obvi)
And for those who fell off their chairs at marriage within the next 6-8 wks, it's on paper- for legal/insurance purposes, not to mention the next battle of court with ex hubs the Ass:growlmad:
DS LOVES him and is so excited to see him in the car when we pick him up! Ex hubs was there there with his mom, looking NONE too pleased that DS was all happy about the new man....wait till he hears about the wedding later :rofl: He will sh*t himself the first time DS says "My Step-dad..." I'm sure that will inspire MORE BS court filings weeee let the games begin! I am too happy to care :wohoo:
*The Citrine Promise Ring he gave me as a temporary but I said NO need to replace it!!*

OK off to play in the rain - weed puling time!


----------



## claireybell

Ah wow J thats awesome!!! That ring is bloody gorgeous you lucky girl! I never got a promise ring ever lol just an engagement ring & still nearly 7 yrs after the ring, not married haha!!! So glad hes on board for team blue aswell eeeeee!!! Hes super loved up <3 tis lovely :hugs: 

Future no judging at 7dpo testing... Ive tested 4dpo before :rofl: with the theory of 'well perhaps i ov'd a bit earlier?' Lol! I faint bfp this pg at 10dpo & with my son it was oober faint bfp at 9dpo :)

M&S i LOVE your tattoo!!! Its beautiful!!! Yoyr hubby story made me Lol! Phone down the toilet & then puked on it.. :sick: Blokes never learn do they!! 

Ooooh gigs!!! Did you get some 0dpo early hours bd'ing in hehe!! Hope your getting some in now!

We've been to a house warming bbq today, got home & upon showering Riley i have discovered he has Chicken Pox! Covered in spottyness & blisters, poor lil dude! Ive had it as a child really bad so im ok, think SO has had it but if not, karma is a beast! Lol! So no work for me this week & no baby stuff shopping as i dont want to risk being near pg ladies & newborn babies..! I'l go out & get Riley some Calamine lotion & Piriton Antihistimine tomorrow, hes so itchy bless him :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's a stunning ring J. And we're cycle buddies again :haha: CD5 here too.

No judgement on moving fast - we were engaged within six months, I was 18. Still stuck together, it'll be 14 years in December.

Poor Riley! At least it's summer time so you're not stuck indoors or covered in layers and layers of clothing.

Wooks, camping with littles sounds like my idea of hell - but I'm glad you enjoyed it :D


----------



## claireybell

Has the bleeding eased up M&S? ..


----------



## claireybell

& 14 years how lovely :hugs: me & SO will be 9 yrs this December! Crazy how fast it all goes?!


----------



## Breeaa

J, that ring is gorgeous. How sweet of him! Glad things are going so well. Hopefully you'll be spending 24 hrs a day with him around o time too to get some extra juices. 

Haven't caught up entirely but I will later. Hope all of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## claireybell

Nearly 33 wks Breea arhhhhh!!! Hope you & bumpy are doing well ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, bleeding is almost finished I think. Physically it's been very similar to a heavy but short period.


----------



## claireybell

Hopefully it wont affect your next cycle too much hun.. I dont mean that to sound harsh though, its awful when it can go on.. :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

claireybell said:


> Hopefully it wont affect your next cycle too much hun.. I dont mean that to sound harsh though, its awful when it can go on.. :hugs:

Oh, definitely - it could have been so much worse. I feel cruel for wanting to move on, but that one didn't work out and there was probably a reason so nothing to be gained from dwelling on it. I'm all cried out, time to get on with it now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've read everything and retained maybe a fourth of it. 

J- gorgeous! So glad everything is going so well!

MS- wanting to move on is completely normal Hun. Glad physically it isn't too rough. 

Dobs- I love you lol I take them when I'm getting dressed then I just walk out the door. 

I forgot who asked but no, we will not be staying team green with the twinnies. I just can't do it! 

We're officially announcing next week and I'm so darn excited! We're wearing t-shirts to our 4th of July celebration. DHs says "green twins coming soon" abs mine says "I don't always make babies but when I do I make two babies" with little feet prints. 
Then announcing on social media too. I'll be showing you what we're doing when it's done.


----------



## pacificlove

So exciting Mrs G! 

J, glad things are working out with the new man! You definitely deserve it :)


----------



## shaescott

Green that's so cute! And you'll be 10 weeks then right?

I _think_ AF is arriving, finally.


----------



## shaescott

J that ring is gorgeous. I'm so happy for you, it's so amazing that you've met someone that you've clicked with so fast!


----------



## JLM73

:cloud9: Thx Ladies! You all rock!
I promise to catch up tomorrow but the lil bit I just saw
:shock: *M+S* So so sorry hun :( :cry:
I am however glad your bod seems to be healing quickly, and I hope nothing is delayed next cycle for you !:hugs:
*Shae* YAY finally on AF lol

*GreenMamaX2* LOVE the shirt ideas LOL!

*Breeaa* yes Mr Man is down for babiessss! lol He just asked how many I want- and I said as many as I can safely have at my age- and he said GOOD! He's excited to be a dad and get to participate in all the daddy stuff full time:cloud9:

OK I promise to catch up tomoro- spent all day with DS and fam, and then looking for stuff to start our worm compost biz hehe

My man is serenading me with Beyonce's "Halo" using the *Smule Karaoke App*- you all should check it out - soooo fun! I did one the other day - Amy Winehouse - "Stronger than me"
*Check me out singing LOL first time ever trying Karaoke!*
https://www.smule.com/p/609900144_461268981


----------



## gigglebox

Hey J, whatever floats your boat! My late grandparents got married within 3 months of marriage, had 61 years together. That ring is beautiful! So you're a November baby, eh? My paramedic friend dated this doctor who got her a citrine pendant for her birthday. That's the only reason i remeber the birthstone for that month. 

M&s, love the tree and especially the multicolored leaves. I also love the concept of the charms, very cute idea. Also wanted to mention, when i had my m/c i felt very sad for losing a child in the future, you know, and the idea of what that pregnancy would have been like and having a winter baby, blah blah blah...but i never felt comfortable saying i lost a baby. I just didn't connect that way...i was more sad to lose the dream lf it, not the actual pregnancy. Does that make sense? The ttc break i took was due to the stress of all the ttc'ing, plus other stuff going on, not because i felt like i needed it to get over the loss. And i think it's totally ok, and it's also ok to jump back into the game immediately, or to break from it...it's a loss, and it will effect all of us differently. No real way you "should" be doing it....whatever makes you comfortable. On the plus side, since you weren't too far along, your cycles will probably not be impacted too badly.

Cb, poor little guy, i hope the itching passes quickly! I remember having it and being miserable. I despise being itchy...much rather deal with pain. Did you ask me about BD? We've gotten in plenty, been at it the last 3 days and a couple days before. Not sure if i've mentioned it but my periods are stupid long, like 12 days (with the last several being heavy spotting) so usually as soon as it's done i jump on that pogo stick because it's been so long! So i'm definitely covered :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

OMGOMGOMG GUYS! I almost forgot to tell you! For the first time ever, i was at whole foods today and they were selling JACKFRUIT! Holy canole, those things are huge! And spikey! I took a picture but it's on my phone. I'll try to remember to share it later. 

And where is this photo of green's babies? I can't find it :-k


----------



## claireybell

Awww i luuuuurve the tshirts idea MrsG hehe its fab!!! Im so excited for you guys <3 

Rileys not yet arisen, its 06:25 so im dreading anymore that have popped up, he had a couple in his hairline last night before bed.. Just praying they dont attack his face.. We shall see! I remember having it aswell when i was around 6/7yrs i think, in the Summer aswell, evil itches!! My Dad took me to the shop & i was covered eith Calamine lotion dried blotches everywhere i hated it but as it was Summer i could go in the paddling pool, too bad the weather is rubbish here at the moment :(

Yay for loadsa bd'ing Gigs eeee!!! Excited for you this cycle aswell ;)

Glad period showed finally for you Shae, its strange saying thst on a ttc/pregnancy forum Lol! But least you know where you are in you cycle again! 

My phone battery is about to die uhh! J, i will check out your serenade link after charging up hehee how excellent!!! Ive never been serenaded.. I embarrass easily Lol id crawl under the table & hide ha ha


----------



## shaescott

J that's sooo good is that really you singing?


----------



## gigglebox

It smelled like pineapple.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FutureMrs

Do you guys see a line here or am I crazy? L
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 30


----------



## gigglebox

It's really weird looking on my phone, looks like a really wide line...


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree with gigs. The line looks dark and really wide. 

Gig- I'll attach the pic of then again in a minute.


----------



## claireybell

Wow thats a huge jack fruit ;)

I see the same Future.. A really large line, have you took the test apart to examine closely?


----------



## claireybell

So i took Riley Strawberry picking this afternoon :) he was so excited hehe! Check out these bad boys :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpseexpwpti.jpeg


----------



## FutureMrs

Not sure how this looks out of the case
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Fern81

Future- I see that! Fx fx

Cb those look amazing. Like fake animated strawberries :) beautiful! 

J- omw love that ring. My birthstone too ;). I'm so happy for you that everything is going so well. Xx

M&s - don't feel guilty. That's your way of coping and not dwelling in the past- kudos to you.

Gigs- yay for tww and great timing!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks fern! I'm trying hard to not get excited because I'm afraid it's an indent or something. Will have to wait and see what the next few days bring :)


----------



## claireybell

Future i totally see that line!!! Ooooh is it a dbl box of Frers? Pee on the other one aswell Lol!! :test:

No.. Indents are usually greyish & visible, i can totally see pink line there :thumbup: 

Hahaa Fern i know! I photoshopped them in 'Chrome' so they are really bright but they were really red anyway mmm i need Cream or ice cream now ha ha


----------



## FutureMrs

I'm so tempted CB lol I've been peeingg all morning though So I'm afraid my urine will be super dilute but I might do it anyway. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Future, I see that wide line too, fx!!

Gigs, what is a jackfruit? Never seen that around here... didn't we have a discussion about them here a while ago? My brain is fried, only 10 am here and super warm, I think I'll take the dog swimming today.

Cb, yummy, fresh strawberries. We have one pot of strawberries here that throws us one or two a week right now. Ha-ha, hubby was hoping I'd make him strawberry jam. honestly they go straight from the plant to the mouth.


----------



## gigglebox

Future, i definitely see it, hope it gets darker!

Pl, i think it's the last thing on the food ticker for baby size. I had never seen one before.

Cb, those strawberries look soooo good!


----------



## claireybell

I luuuuurve strawbs at the moment! Those ones were so sweet, i ate them with ice cream ha ha! 

Pacific, are you sure there arent more each week but your not eating them all heheee :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

So I read but like virtually nothing stuck.. I am so tired I can barely keep my eyes open.

J, that is a beaut of a ring and so happy that you are happy!

Um... something about strawberries they look amazing and I agree they look so good they almost look unreal lol

Gigs I love how excited you are about the jackfruit <3

Future I agree I see it and it is pink. Can't wait to see the next frer! FXed

I am about to pass out so ttyl


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm sure my three were all watermelons in the last section of the fruit ticker.

I never saw a durian fruit or a coconut on it either though, they've obviously upgraded to exotics in the last few years.

Mrs, don't waste the other frer! It'll look the same! Pee on a cheapy if you need to test with something...

I ordered frers today. Debating opks but I have had decent ov symptoms the last couple of cycles and I always get bored of peeing on opks before I ov since it never seems to happen til CD20+ 

Bleeding has almost stopped and hpt is super faint. Don't think there's long to go.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks girls! When do you guys think it's worth testing again? I actually withheld myself m&s which is quite surprising lol


----------



## DobbyForever

MS glad to hear things are progressing quickly so you can hop right back on that TTC bus. I'm a big fan of opks, but it sounds to me like you don't really need them.

Future, when do I say you should test again versus when would I test again... when SHOULD you test again? If you can wait another day and a half, go for that. If not, tomorrow morning. When would I test? That second frer would be gone already lmfao


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, fx for your sticky baby on the next cycle. 

Cb, maybe there are more strawberries, but then there is only one lonely planter of them. Couldn't convince myself yet to put them into the garden with the slugs.


----------



## Michellebelle

Those strawberries look delicious! One of my favorite summer fruits. 

M&S, glad to hear things are going well.

Future, I see the line, but it does look too wide. Excited to see your next test!

Over here, I had a huge temp dip this morning. I checked my 3 BFP charts and I didn't have a dip on any of them, but have had dips on non BFP charts. So not feeling too confident, but we will see.


----------



## DobbyForever

Don't get discouraged yet! A dip on 7dpo is far too early in your lp to call yourself out. I only charted for one bfp and I remember thinking there was no way I was pregnant because my chart looked awful but I was haha.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Dobby! I'm trying to stay optimistic, but don't want to get my hopes up too high either.


----------



## DobbyForever

Of course! My bfp chart was some serious zig zag
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gigglebox

m&s, i wouldn't waste the money on OPK's if you have reliable other signs...unless of course you get pleasure out of seeing two lines. which i do, despite very obvious fertile signs...

about the charting, I don't know much about it at all...but I have read that the "implantation dip" is a myth, and temps do all sorts of crazy things in the tww and are as unreliable as all of our tww symptoms. So you're definitely not out!


----------



## DobbyForever

I am watching the teen mom 2 thing and they were talking about Netflix and chill. I used to get into so many awkward dates because I would say that on a Friday night I like to stay in, have a glass of wine, and watch Netflix... So guys kept asking me out and saying we should watch Netflix and chill then come over and try to bum pity bump. And I never understood it until Years later when I learned that Netflix and chill means hook up Lolol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol Dobs! I'm the same way I would way rather stay in on a Friday night than go out. People say DH and I are an old married couple.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here's the most recent pic of the babies gigs. 


Side note to anyone who got round ligament pain. It was bad the first couple weeks when I rolled over at night. Went away and now it's back when I twist and turn. It hurts like a b! Luckily only last a minute. I've heard it gets worse though. Is this true? How much worse?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie I love love love your scan pics. I know I said that already but seriously I think that first orenatsl scan is my favorite. Something about the gummy bear stage is just so flipping cute.

And right? I am such an old lady. SO and I were laying in bed cuddling and talking for a few hours on a Sunday morning and he jumps out of bed, "No! We've turned into an old, married couple!" Lmfao I had to explain to him that it's a good thing. Mail though my coworker today would ague married couples don't do that lol. I asked her now her date weekend went and she was like oh yeah know we had to do it because we're married now so we don't go out anymore.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i still get it now.. Even if i move really slowly to get up as i just cant manouvre very well now Lol! It pings & twitches, just try & move abit slower hun :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Haha Dobs & Future that other test wouldve been gone already with me aswell & out the store to buy more Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Love that scan pic green! Today's test.. 9 DPO nothing really to write home about. TTC is not for the faint at heart.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## wookie130

Future, I still see something!!! 9 dpo...you are early! But, I'm willing to bet there is something there, for sure!


----------



## Fern81

I can also see a shadow, hoping!! xx


----------



## gigglebox

Mrs, so cute <3 i agree with dobs, early photos are the best! I like when they can still fit entirely on the screen.

Future, i see something faint but no color. Hope it's pink tomorrow! You're still early!

I also learned about netflix & chill a few months back. How long has that been a thing?!


----------



## claireybell

Future i can see pink still but very faint, mine looked so faint on photo it was almost grey but it was there! Really hope it starts getting darker & you are feeling ok to say 'holy f**k look at this' hahaa!!!:thumbup:

I looooove the early scan pics aswell hehe oober cuteness ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Future, definitely see a line just not sure it's pink.. 9dpo is early, maybe wait 48 hours and you'll know for sure! ;)


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks girls! Fx it's darker tomorrow (because I know I won't be able to resist testing lol)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see it! Looks just like the line I had at 9dpo (which I didn't even see til the next day after a pink line at 10dpo because I had thought it was negative and binned it)

Will catch up tomorrow.

The rage is strong with this one today. My day mostly consisted of getting soaked in the rain (no need for your waterproof trousers, they said! It's nearly July, you'll be fine, they said! Uh huh. I should have known better...) and getting puked on and whined at - the whining not limited to the kids.


----------



## DobbyForever

Future agreed I think I am seeing something and 9dpo is super early. :)

Gigs apparently years! At least since 2013 because that's when it was really an issue for me, and I could not figure out wtf was going on.

MS so sorry you are having a shit day. Hopefully the rest of the day is better

Afm nothing to report. My life is boring. My opks get here tomorrow. SO is confirmed to spend every night with me next week aka fertile week. Just hoping I can get him on the ttc bus


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- I hope it turns into something. 

MS- sorry sounds like a crap day! Hope it gets better soon!

Dob- I hope he gets on the Ttc bus!


I also have nothing new to report other than my Doppler arrives Friday! So that's exciting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo that's exciting. Which one did you get? I ask like I know anything about dopplers lol


----------



## pacificlove

MS, I'll trade you your rain for our warm sunshine.. 24c and I am melting on the couch.
Sorry your day wasn't the best 

Dobs, fx SO is committed to staying each night and to releasing the goods in the right spot!!

Mrs G , Doppler sounds exciting;) how's the ms treating you?

As for me, super warm today (I know 24c isn't that warm but sure feels too warm). Took the dog over to the neighbors property earlier so he could have a swim. Our neighbor is a good neighbor: after not showing up for years she reappeared after nearly 3 years , introduced herself to us and gave us permission to use the land (5acres) for our animals. Seen her come back once since. I like a quiet neighbor ;)
Also, got another mw appointment tomorrow, hubby won't make it, so am on my own for that one again. We'll be getting results of the ultrasound.

If only ice cream would be considered a healthy meal. *Insert deep sigh*


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that is super awesome if your neighbor! We have a community pool but obviously no pets allowed. I'm hot, too. It's only 82 but it feels so much hotter

I mean ice cream is cream/milk based and that's calcium soooo arguably healthy ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- today it's 108F which is 42C. So I'm pretty much dying lol 
My MS still sucks but hey at least I know what to expect lol 

Dobs- it's the sonoline B. It's basically what I heard everyone likes so I got it. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Nice! Hope it works well!

Oh and pl can't wait to her how baby is doing


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, how are you still alive at those temps? Or have you permanently moved into the refrigerator? ;) I sure would :haha: 

Dobs, I am looking forward to the mw appointment too :) 
I guess community pools are common in the US? Here we only have the cold Pacific or a couple of over crowded lakes. The neighbors pond is an old gravel pit that is now a permanent pond and overflows into a seasonal stream that runs through our property in the winter. My ducks love it when they have clean running water for months at a time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh fun! I was thinking they had a backyard pool. Do you have to worry about snapping turtles or anything odd?

We don't have a lot of pools in parks unless, tbh, it's a less affluent neighborhood. I know one town I lived in, you used to be able to pay $2/family to use the high school pool in the summer and the proceeds supported their athletic departments. When I say community pool, I meant I live in a complex of condos. We have a pool and hot tub as part of our HOA amenities.


----------



## pacificlove

Rarely does anyone have a pool here... but we also don't have to worry about water snakes, alligators or snapping turtles. Worset threat is blue green algae in the summer. It's toxic and brought on by the sun.

As for pools, we have to use the ones at the community center :( one day, when I have won the lottery I'll built my own big pool ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

That's nice that you can swim happily in the ponds without worry. Every time I hear pond I think of Turtle Man from Animal Planet hehe. Or when I was in Thailand and my grandfather's brother had a snapping turtle just hanging out in this well type thing. I was like what's this turtle doing in here *points finger into the well* lol my mom tackled me so hard. She was like you dumba* (my mom swears a lot) that's a snapping turtle!

I feel like I like the concept of pools but I would never actually want one. Lol. I had a school project with one of those ritzy kids from up in the hills. If was a project with water and we had to test it so she says let's go to the pool. I start walking to the backyard because I see a pool, and she laughs. Why? They have three pools and she meant the one downstairs in the home gym bigger than my condo. We get to this room and it's a hot tub and one of those swim against the current pools BUT the entire room is decorated to the nth degree to look exactly like a Roman bathhouse including "windows" with hand-painted scenes of the coast like WTF I couldn't even deal


----------



## Michellebelle

I caught up, but too tired to comment much tonight. This week is dragging and I can't wait for the 3day weekend.

Glad it seems like everyone is doing well (except for the heat)!


----------



## DobbyForever

Well. TTC "talk" did not go well. He said it's the last thing on his mind. It's not even on the priority list. He wants to focus on work. It's not up for discussion. I say "talk" because talk implies I got more than "Can we talk about our sex and tryi-" out of my mouth.


----------



## TexasRider

Jumping back in again after reading lots and not commenting lol I wasn't in a very good place mentally. Super negative and what not with TTC in general. I'm trying to be in a better mood though. It's so hot here too and no rain chances im sight. 

Our remodel is going well but I hate staying at my mother in laws. She is seriously the biggest bitch I have ever met and she hates me... So yeah things are great....

My chart looks realy good though! I've never had a triphasic chart before so maybe I will have a BFP instead of AF come Sunday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex! Your chart is looking great! You are so strong for not testing yet! FXed you get that bfp! Happy the remodel is going well, but so sorry the MIL is being a monster in law :(


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, what will you do with the new found extra land? Yes, there is a community pool in a lot of apartment complexes and subdivisions. I had one in the neighborhood i grew up in, the apartment i move into with hubs, and the neighborhood where we bought our first house. 

Dobs, thought you were avoiding this month because of the timing of your due date? But if that's not a thing, i wish you the best of luck this cycle! Get that SO drunk!

Green, i can't believe you have two little olives in there already. 

Ms, hope your day improved! Who puked on you?

I held a baby today. This makes me nervous as hell....I soooo do not like the infant stage. Babies scare me. But the idea of another toddler melts my heart! Can't wait!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, sorry SO is being so resistant to "the" talk :( 
Your friend's plethora of pools sounds crazy. Did they hire someone to maintain them? They're so much upkeep! I can't even keep up with three fish tanks! 

Hi Tex! I'd love to see before & after photos of the remodel. You're not testing until Sunday?! Wow. Good luck to you!


----------



## Breeaa

Wow Tex! Your chart looks amazing!!!! How have you not tested yet??

Sorry to hear your "talk" didn't turn out well. :(

Green, it was 108 here too! It seriously felt like a freaking oven outside today when we were out shopping. 

Gigs, I saw this and immediately thought of you! I thought it was really pretty!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

I just said the timing thing to make myself feel better because I knew this was the reaction I was going to get. I'm just going to cry myself to sleep and put my big girl pants on tomorrow. I don't know how much longer I can keep smiling.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs it didn't go well. :hugs:
And wow, that is definitely overkill on all the pool! And here we are hoping to turn part of the seasonal stream into a pond... haha

Gigs: right now we let the sheep and goats onto a small portion near the back but I started thinking today if somehow I could find a farmer who might be willing to cut the grass and help make hay. Then we'll share the crop. Hay isn't cheap here... and the grass is in perfect height right now.
I can't remember where you are at in this cycle? I want tk think tww?

Texas , yay on renos going good, Hopefully good enough that soon you can escape mil? And I second the thoughts on before and after pictures;)


----------



## Fern81

Sorry dobs :( 

Green and breeaa- wow good job for surviving el nino heat with pregnant tummies! I'm going to live in the pool this summer; thank heavens it will be my long summer holiday basically mid november- jan!

Tex- please, please test! ;) looks so promising.

Michelle- I've not said hi to you yet! I've actually been stalking your journey on your ttc thread and wow you're strong to be carrying on after all your headache. Everything crossed for you! X


----------



## TexasRider

Believe me I would love to test. But if I can wait it out a few more days my temps will let me know if I am in or out. 

I will post a few pictures on here for you of what we have done so far. It's not much. Just some demolition...

Edit to add I will have to load the pics from my phone onto my computer and then put them here. It's too frustrating to add pictures from your phone on this site lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol, yes, photo adds are a challenge. For some reason now b&b only lets me upload one photo at a time, too. If i try adding two, only the last image i upload shows up.

Pl, i am 3dpo. Going to try to hold out to 10dpo to test. Right now i feel like i can hold out, but we'll see come 8dpo :haha: 

I forgot to tell y'all, i've officially launched my new business, the "paint & sip" thing. I did my first class last night and it went well! Had 3 students, all friends, and they were all very encouraging and all did well with their paintings. I'm booked already for September 12 (or there about) for a private party at a restaurant. This will definitely be interesting! If i can pull this off, it will be a fantastic supplemental income for us.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that sounds like fun! Please tell me the sip part is drinking lol

And thank you everyone. SO was supportive last night, but his mind is made up. So I guess I wait and hope he messes up. Or I could leave but I think I might literally die. FXed I have my pap today and last time it was hpv positive


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I'm sorry the talk didn't go as you had hoped. 

Today's test was a bfn so I'm pretty sure we're out this cycle. I'm so frustrated because i hate the fact that it's out of my control. And I'm making myself see things on tests clearly. The up side is my sisters wedding is next weekend so I can have a few drinks (not that I care either way) the down side is we can't try next month as it would put our due date right in the middle of DHs final exams so will have to wait until August. So disappointed right now I really thought my 8 DPO test was something and became to invested emotionally.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry future..i hope the pee sticks turn around for you still. You aren't out until af shows.

Gigs, the art class sounds like fun, fx it all works out!! As for testing, you can do it! 

Dobs, :hugs: I am right there with you hoping SO messes up. ;)

Texas, looking to your pics :)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs the business sounds so cool!!!! I've been considering making an etsy herbal tea business but idk if it's worth it because there's already multiple herbals businesses on etsy.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm sorry that the talk didn't go well. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, guess it's plan b--getting him wasted. Oh and slipping some of that pre workout juice to him! Yes, the sip is wine :) 

Future, so, so sorry :( that whole situation is pants, as they say! It's so hard, especially when you even have the slightest inkling you may be pregnant. And then you are kind of mourning the loss of an idea, which can be just as painful as having a physical loss. I've had cycles i wasn't pregnant that were just as emotionally upsetting as my m/c. 

Shae, you should definitely do it! If not the etsy route, maybe you could try farmers markets. We have a herbal tea chick at our market that does very well.


----------



## TexasRider

Pics may load sideways idk but 1st is hall closet blocking door- before
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TexasRider

And after we tore it out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah, Future, that sucks :( I have driven myself demented on more than one cycle with evaps and faint lines that turned out to be nothing. I'd love to be strong and patient and just wait til 14dpo - but it's never going to happen!

Tex - I don't know much about charts but damn - that one looks good! Fx!

Gigs - sounds exciting :) hope the venture goes well.

Shae - Etsy is the one place I sell where it feels like I actually get to keep some of the money. I don't sell a huge amount there but margin is much better than the likes of Amazon, their fees are so much lower! 

PL - banana! 

Dobs - I second just feeding him booze then jumping him. I understand he needs to concentrate on work - but babies take nine months to cook and it's not him that has to carry it... There is never, ever going to be a good time. You just have to jump in and sort it out afterwards when it comes to babies..

My day was better today - I wore my waterproofs and didn't get drenched.. It was a positively tropical 13'c here today - apparently some places in the Scottish Borders (south of here!) didn't even make it to double figures...

SIL has taken Nat to stay over because he has a cough and is likely to be up all night - so I just have my two good sleepers. I have wine, DH is going to badminton tonight so I'm gonna watch the walking dead and have a drink. And my bleeding has totally stopped now so we get to start practising for ov night (it's been over a week and I'm gagging for it :haha: )

It was Ella that puked, but it was a one off and she's fine today so she probably just choked or something.


----------



## FutureMrs

For your viewing pleasure! Thanks gigs and m & s. I honestly wish I could just be smarter about TTC and stop testing early to avoid the expense and heartache. But clearly I'm failing in that department. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TexasRider

ok so these before and afters are of the entry into our living room from our kitchen dining combo room we took out the spindles and the partial wall to make the opening bigger since we could not afford to take the whole wall down since it was load bearing and it would be so expensive.

second set of pics is the kitchen area. we already tore out the cabinets but we decided to take down the piece of sheetrock that came down about a foot from the ceiling so our cabinets could go all the way up to the ceiling instead of just up the bottom of the piece of sheetrock hanging from the ceiling. I think it is called a fur down? Anyway I am going to have custom white cabinets that go all the way up and i will have alot of extra storage. Plus I am getting granite countertops since i have a 45 degree angle really close to my sink and if I got anything else then the seam would split over time. This way I can have all one piece. Plus my sink is going to be undermounted. And I am going to have an "island" on wheels so I can move it where I need it. So fancy haha. Now I just gotta hope I do not run out of $$$ for the remodel lol

We are doing some other stuff like new floors and new interior and exterior doors and painting the whole house as well. And new blinds and light fixtures if we have the money.

Thank M7S. I just really hope this is it. But I am not going to test till Sunday. That is when AF is due so IF she doesnt show then I will test. Or maybe Saturday if I do not get the temp drop of death..
 



Attached Files:







house before and after 014.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









house before and after 024.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









house before and after 016.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









house before and after 032.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TexasRider

sorry had to repost the closet demo stuff since it was sideways and bothered me lol. that closet was a biotch to tear out as well. Demolition is nowhere near as easy as it looks on HGTV
 



Attached Files:







house before and after 008.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









house before and after 022.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pacificlove

Texas, demo/Reno looks good! Can't wait to see the finished product;) 
Hgtv makes it look so easy and QUICK! Half an hour to an hour for a full house Reno, check! :haha: I know in reality it still takes longer... hubby just tore out our laundry closet and now has to check if the rest of the wall can come out too. It would combine our kitchen/eating area with the living room. We'd remodel the entire kitchen, install a new pantry (which currently sits in this wall).. big projects. Oh and hubby's brother just asked if he could move into our basement for cheap rent and help with renos down there. Ugh, more renos.


----------



## DobbyForever

You all are the best.

Shae, I agree with Gigs. I say do it for fun and then see what you can sell on Etsy or the farmer's market. As long as you keep it a hobby and aren't trying to pay the bills with it, it could be a fun and not stressful thing to do. :)

Gigs, wine and painting sounds fabulous! What dpo are you again? I know you Oed not too long ago. And lol yeah I could probably slip him some preworkout, but unless he's already hammered he'll notice the taste. It's not getting the BD that's the issue. It's the pulling out at the end. Grrr.

PL how was your scan?! Did you go yet? It was you, right? I am so disorganized right now.

Tex, love the reno pic. When do you get to move back in again?

Future, bug hugs. Gigs definitely said it best. I'm so sorry that the tests are popping up bfn but I also want to echo you aren't out unless the witch shows. I know it sucks having to wait, but it is good that you and hubs are putting baby first already with timing if you have to go on to the next cycle. Great parents already.

I feel like I missed something or someone and I am sorry! I am so tired! They moved my pap back an hour which means I am most likely going to end up in traffic now driving home or I have to stay at my mom's and leave my poor dogs in crates for 13 hours. UGH


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sucks when they move appointments.. hope the commute isn't too bad. 
Mine isn't for a couple more hours and I am also waiting for the laundry to dry or am stuck wearing things that don't fit anymore or dirty clothes. :haha: it's all hanging out in the sunshine, pretty sure the sun and the breeze will be quicker then the dryer today.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- I can't move back in until the floors are everything else is done. I've got the floor scheduled for the week of July 25th


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- I can't move back in until the floors and everything else is done. We have to do floors last. I've got the floor scheduled for the week of July 25th so if everything else goes to plan and stays on schedule then we can move in that weekend.

Edit to add sorry for the double post I didn't realize I hit the post button too early and when I finished the post I realized it had done it twice lol

But yeah I hate staying here and there was no way I could go to my moms either... She didn't have the room


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. That stinks but the 25th is just a few weeks away! I say like I don't know it probably feels like an eternity

PL lol you can wear dirty clothes jk jk I looked at my legs this morning and was like hello yeti legs but I did not have the energy to shave my legs lmfao


----------



## TexasRider

I keep telling myself that too lol but sometimes it feels like years. Basically my whole summer will be spent here but it will be so nice when the house looks so good! and they are leaving July 8th for a trip to California for 10 days so that will help too!


----------



## pacificlove

I second that, July is just around the corner but any chance you can speed up the contractor?

Dobs, I have decided to shave everything while I can still see and reach at least throughout the summer. I have lived in the prairies in the winter where I did full blown yeti legs well hidden under long underwear;) poor hubby, I think he enjoyed the once a month shave :blush: :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg they put me in the one room without all the cabinets and stuff. Plus this is the same room they diagnosed me with my pregnancy ending cyst. Ffs can't catch a break


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG PL I adore you. I never thought about that. I was only 6 weeks and already telling SO that hair grows faster and darker during pregnancy and the will to shave decreases so he couldn't complain

Tex glad you get some time with monster in law out of the house


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw Dobs that is brutal. I hope your appointment goes well. Campn I hope everything is well with you! Noticed you havent posted in a few days!


----------



## DobbyForever

To top it off the doctor comes in and she's like "Actually, we have met... a few years back... at the hospital..." AKA the woman who had to perform my D&C for cyst baby! Like seriously ffs TTC Gods. Wth was that about? r_r But on the bright side I was in and out in 15 minutes. Everything looks and feels good, so just have to wait on the results. She said if it comes back HPV positive again then I have to have a cervical biopsy =/

And true that, Campn where you at? We have a few quiet ladies round these parts


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that's horrible all the way around! I'm sorry. I'm surprised they didn't biopsy last time. Oh and shaving... Ya I'm absolutely terrible at that. I forget ALL the time. Or I miss entire sections! Like what?!

Tex- sorry about mil. But those renos look awesome! It looks like Smaller changes (compared to the stuff I see on HGTV lol) but it looks like it'll open up your home a ton! Hopefully this month goes by really fast. 

I know I forgot people but that's all I can remember.


----------



## DobbyForever

I guess it's common for women to get an hpv infection and it clears up on its own within a year. I asked around and every friend/relative I asked said they have had a pap come back hpv positive then the next year it was negative. I had asked about it to several gyns because I have had abnormal paps before (though hpv neg). So shrugs she said the hpv thing comes back in a day or two. And something about having an hpv positive test doesn't mean you have hpv. I had the hpv shot back in 2008. Idk not gonna stress. I only cared at the time if it had been affecting my ttc and doc said no and I fell that cycle lol


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope it is all clear, Dobby! For most people I think it does. However, mine didn't, and I had a leep to take care of precancerous cells a few years ago. But I'm so glad I got it taken care of. So always good to get checked! (I had the hpv shot too, but I guess I had already contracted it)? 

But like you said, in most cases it clears right up from what I hear! So I'm sure your test will come back fine.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My new shirt ok wearing in front of everyone this weekend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TexasRider

Green- we didn't have a big enough budget for huge changes.... Only $24K left by the time we did our foundation. Floors were around 7K and the kitchen will be about 5K and then apoliances for around 3K and it all adds up lol. So we just went with what would improve flow as much as possible


----------



## Michellebelle

Green, that is really cute! 

TexasRider, the updates to the house are looking great! Glad you get a break from your MIL soon.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex-I would not want to do huge changes! Lol I think yours will open up the house beautifully!
And yes it adds up SO fast it's ridiculous.


----------



## DobbyForever

So much money! I hope and pray I don't ever have to do any big remodels here. :(

Green I loooove the shirt!

Michelle that's a bummer! And right why did we get the shot then?! r_r

My wondfos were delivered today! curious to see how they stack up


----------



## Michellebelle

Haha I know. I was like... Well that was pointless.


----------



## DobbyForever

Was it a long process dealing with it? My old insurance covers until the end of July and I don't know when my new insurance kicks in


----------



## TexasRider

Well the only reason we decided to renovate now was because the foundation was sinking and fast too... Our chimneys were leaning and stuff. It cost us $17K to fix the foundation. So when we went to the bank to refinance the mortgage to get the $$ for the foundation we got some estimates and decided to ask for renovation money and they did the loan. We had to get a 30 year mortgage instead of the 15 year we had previously. But our payment only went up $50 so I guess it's not too bad. Just gotta pay more interest.


----------



## Michellebelle

DobbyForever said:


> Was it a long process dealing with it? My old insurance covers until the end of July and I don't know when my new insurance kicks in

Not at all. Once they did the biopsy and found it, they scheduled me for the leep like a week or two later, but I guess it depends on your doctor. But I'm sure your results will come back fine and you won't have to deal with any of that!

I will say, my doc made me hold off ttc for 6 months after the leep. But I hear other stories of people who started trying right after theirs. I think I just go to extra-cautious doctors for some reason!


----------



## DobbyForever

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo omg 6months? I know that's half of SO's timeline. I hope it comes back negative.

Ty off to google leep now


----------



## mrs.green2015

Put down the Google! Lol nothing good ever comes from googling! lol 
It'll all come back fine Dobs so don't worry. 


Where is everyone? CB, Campn, J?


----------



## DobbyForever

https://youtu.be/R8bC-hWUCDw
This is me. Too late. I already googled and it says use a condom for 6 months to protect the cervix. Also it sounds awful. :cry: i am a big baby


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, fx it comes back negative. I have to experience with HPV so can't comment on it...

Mrs G,love the t-shirt! Cant believe you are already announcing haha we still havent done the Facebook thing...

As for me appointment: it went well and we discussed the ultrasound results. Only thing of concern is a low lying placenta if it's too low it's an automatic csection :(. The mw will get another ultrasound scheduled around 32 weeks to check on it. She said it was in the higher range for being low so tried not to make it sound like a real concern. She thinks it'll fix itself.
Also no concern for no weight gain yet :)
Hb still at 150


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot woot! Hoping the low placenta sorts itself out so you don't have to do a csection. You ladies are progressing what feels like super quickly!


----------



## DobbyForever

B*y post. 4 months no period and a stomach that looks like this... how could you not know? r_r
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'd be so pissed at her. Especially for not even paying attention and continuing to smoke! I'm sorry Hun. It feels like the Ttc gods are really kicking you when your down a lot. Hugs. 

Pl- hope it works itself out! As I'm sure it will. 
The Facebook announcement is kind of hard to explain so I'll be posting a pic here! I'm hoping to have it done Friday. But I may be too busy playing with my Doppler lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo can't wait to see it! I've decided that all this bad treatment they are giving me means I am going to get the smartest, cutest, healthiest baby boy whenever we do TTC.

I'm not losing any weight. I am biking, I changed my diet.... I know things take time but nothing seems to be helping. I know a few ladies here have had a lot of success with weight loss, any tips?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Two things make me drop weight. Cutting carbs and interval running. I basically did the dr.oz day off diet as far as carbs and portions go. I didn't mean to follow a diet but I read it and it's what I was doing. So I added the I shake because it was amazing! lol also running= the worst thing in the world but if I ran a minute, walked a minute ect.. I dropped more weight than just running or jogging.


----------



## Michellebelle

DobbyForever said:


> https://youtu.be/R8bC-hWUCDw
> This is me. Too late. I already googled and it says use a condom for 6 months to protect the cervix. Also it sounds awful. :cry: i am a big baby

Don't worry. It actually wasn't awful, and it is soooooo rare to need one. I'm just special haha. I have a lot of friends with hpv and I'm the only one I know that's had to have a leep. I'm sorry to even have brought it up! :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

You are so sweet. I just overreact to everything lol.


----------



## TexasRider

Agree Dobs- cut carbs. i lost a lot of weight with it but I've put most of it back on. I lost a total of like 35 pounds from January to May


----------



## DobbyForever

Mk. I tried to cut most carbs out. Even started ordering burgers (on the rare occasion I go out now) protein style! You never realize how yummy those buns are until you don't have them anymore lol. Will definitely look into the Dr. Oz. As for running... hard pass lol. No can do Magoo.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, she looks more preggers then I do... gosh, but if it's any comfort, most kids fall into the same pattern as their parents. Very few learn from the parents mistakes and those that do are rare.
You are much much smarter then that! 
What about the beachbody exercises? They offer a ton of different work outs and meal ideas. Even a maternity work out ;)

Mrs G, can't wait to see your announcement and get inspired to do our own 

Quick note of frustration: I texted hubby the short concern for csection and got nothing back yet, 4 hours later. Got lots of other messages re other things.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo is it impossible he skipped it? Or maybe he didn't know what to say and then forgot to respond? Maybe a gentle nudge that you were looking for some response/solidarity?

Will look into the beach bodies thing. I just miss my old body. I feel like if I get it back I will be less depressed.

I know you are supposed to show earlier/ more with kid #2 but idk. That looks second tri to me at least. I actually just realized I don't even know when third tri is because I never made it to second. :cry: I cannot shake the depression this week and my therapist is out of town. I just keep saying tomorrow will be better, tomorrow will be better, and it's not getting better.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, do whatever makes you feel better. Call her name's, etc obviously she isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.

I like the beachbody stuff, they have so many different work out routines, from the 20 to 90 minute work out. Hubby and I did the 20 minute one because that's all the time we could make. Beachbody offers a lot, from high intensity to low impact.

Oh and here are the newest results of fence vs me. Fence: 1, me:0 got a nice painful gash while fixing the fence that the goats broke down while I was gone. Stupid split rail fencing.

And hubby did finally ask more details about the ultrasound results. He asked "what is the placenta?" I thought he had read at least one or two things about pregnancy...


----------



## claireybell

Im here lovelies, been trying to log in when i can but with Riley poorly (although hes scabbing now yay) hes been on my iphone lots playing games, drawing etc do my battery kepy dying all the time! Uhh! 

So much to read back on lol! 

MrsG i looooove your tshirt, its soooooo cute <3 everyone will be so thrilled for you both :hugs: 

Pacific.. Poss csection & placenta.. I couldnt find what that conversation was about but is your placenta near the cervix? Or covering? 

I had to google hpv virus lol im very not in the know! Its quite common in uk aswell & you can get it without contact aswell i think.. AntiB's & other treatments usually clear them up :thumbup: couldnt see who wrote about it first off..

Dobby - Gorilla legs HAHAA!!! Lol! Suprisingly, i can kinda reach my legs abit but very uncomfy positions to try n shave them! My girl bits are like abit of 70's porn with trimmed bikini line at the moment :rofl: seriously cant see anything not even my csection scar unless i look in a mirror! SO thinks its hilarious, he named it 70's porn bush HAHAAAA!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Cutting out Carbs made my weight drop off me! I stopped eating Pasta, Bread, Potatoes & replaced it with Rice & wraps but wholemeal brown wraps, topped up in veges/fruit & i lost like a stone in weight - this was yrs ago though! But alcohol was my worst, id have wine most nights haha! But then i started suffering with stress/anxiety & the weight fell more off me & i looked ill :( took yrs to regain the weight! Thsts why i love being pg & putting weight on hehe i now enjoy a wee bit of chubb here n there ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, the placenta is near the cervix. Close enough that they want to monitor it. 

On another note, I got woken up at 1 am by a cat screaming her head off, assuming it was ours. I followed the screaming to find the tenants little grey cat under our kitchen table and our cat extremely unhappy. Can't blame her, her house! Then I locked ours into the bathroom and chased the grey cat through the house until I could pick her up and put it outside.Since no other windows where open I am assuming she must have done the awkward but not impossible climb in through the bathroom window. Now 1 1/2 hours later and I still can't go back to sleep.
Our cat has been snuggled up and fast asleep in front of me for the last hour.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My belly looks much like that after a pint of water.. If I haven't been to the toilet for a few hours, I look six months gone! :blush:

However, missing your period for four months but not bothering to test... Even if you are seriously irregular, if there was a chance you could be preggo, you'd test by then.

An ex-friend of mine found out at my house during a party, with my tests. We were upstairs talking about girl stuff in a group and ttc came up (we'd been trying over a year at this point with no luck) I said we were struggling because I have PCOS and no periods, and she piped up with oh, I think I might have that, I haven't had a period for three months! Haha, says I, maybe you're pregnant? D'you want a test, I've got some? Yeh, I guess, says she - I meant to get one but keep forgetting. And you can probably guess the rest. The party broke up quite quickly afterwards when she went back down and proceeded to carry on drinking (because hey, she was already drunk anyway so what difference did it make?) and I spent an hour on the stairs sobbing about how unfair it was and how she didn't f**king deserve to be pregnant, she already had a kid and palmed him off on her mum all the time and she'd only been with her boyfriend for like six months.


----------



## gigglebox

On page 1493, will catch up on the rest later.

Tex, the reno looks great! There seems like there were a lot of unnecessary walls in your house. I love open floor plans so i'm excited about it! 

Green, the shirt is cute! I'm excited to hear how people react! 

Dobs, i have a friend who has a ton of positive hpv tests, but it always clears up by re-check. Wonder why that is? I also had the shor, but if i remember, it was a series of 3? I only had the first one.

I'm 4dpo today...6 mores days to testing...i'm trying to brainstorm new ways ro tell hubs.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- You probably won't need the leep. Hoping you get a negative result back, and then no more worries. :hugs: 

PL- I had a low lying placenta while pregnant with Hannah. They fully anticipated that it would move up and out of the way of my cervix by 32-34 weeks, as 90% of low-lying placentas do on their own...except that I ended up being in the 10% whose placenta stayed put, and did not move up. So, by 36 weeks, I had a c-section scheduled for 39 weeks. You know, when it's planned like this, and you know what you're getting into, it's really not that terrible at all. I was scheduled to go in at 9:00 to get a room in L&D, and to get hooked up to my IV, and for some fetal monitoring, and by 11:41, Hannah was born. I didn't go back into the OR until 11:15 for my spinal, as babies kept being born, and L&D was BUSY! LOL! I believe the morning of Hannah's birth there were 9 other babies born before 11:15!!! So, if you do end up needing a c-section, please know that there is little fuss (I've had two of them 17 months apart), and that all will be well. I hope you're in the 90% whose placenta moves up and out of the way, however, so you won't have to bother, but I'm just letting you know that c-sections are NOT this doom and gloom thing that social media and the blogosphere make them out to be. They're generally very safe, routine, and easy, and honestly, I felt that both of my births were beautiful! Once you hear that little cry over the curtain, it's a game-changer! <3

CB- Hope Riley's doing better!

Campn????? *crickets* Where art thou???

Green- Love the announcement shirt!!! How cute!

Hmmm, weight loss. I eat "clean", which means no refined sugar, no processed or pre-packaged foods, no fake beverages (soda, energy drinks, sugary drinks), no bleached starches...you just eat REAL FOOD, mostly plants, and not too much. There is a sugar withdrawal/carb detox phase that sucks a whole lot, but once your body gets used to only eating FOOD (rather than food-like substances, or artificial ingredients), you genuinely stop craving processed foods, and sugar. When I want something sweet, I grab some organic fruit, or some homemade granola in plain whole-fat organic yogurt drizzled with raw honey. Fat is NOT the enemy. Sugar is!!! And bread is sugar, pasta is sugar, anything labelled "low-fat" is loaded with sugar to make it taste edible...even artificial sweeteners found in lots of "diet" foods (such as diet soda, or low-fat yogurts) are making us fatter. So, eat fat...avocados, coconut oil, real grass-fed butter, olive and grapeseed oils. These will NOT hurt you, and there are real benefits! If you focus on putting into your body things that actually belong there (i.e. REAL FOOD), rather than something out of a box, and focus on food as nature intended it to be, weight loss will happen, your blood sugar stabilizes, the nutrients in all of the produce you're consuming begin to fight precancerous conditions, etc., and you feel better! I know that when I eat something processed, it now takes my body a few days to detox from it. I do it mainly to keep up with my toddlers, who have more energy than I've ever had in my entire lifetime. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

PL not the best 12 hours. Stranger cat in the house sucks especially when you have a cat who is not inclined to share their space with a foreign cat. Haven't met a cat that was lol. Hope your hand is alright and glad hubs asked about your placenta. Haha what is the placenta. Men.

CB ty and hahaha 70s porn bush. I'm not eating a whole lot of carbs because I cut out bread and pasta a while ago. I cut down to black coffee and I barely drink anymore. Honestly, I have a banana for breakfast, I eat school snack with my kids, then have a wrap of literally just meat and the smallest but of cheese for lunch and dinner. I used to use lettuce to wrap it but I switch over to a whole grain tortilla. But that and biking for 3 weeks and nothing. If anything I gained a lb. 


I apparently missed an entire page lol but now I have to go to work


----------



## DobbyForever

Grass fed butter always make me laugh because I picture a stick of butter bring hand fed grass hahshsgok sorry seriously go to work now


----------



## claireybell

Ah i see possibility of placenta praevia.. Hopefully the more it grows it'll move right out the way Pacific :thumbup: 

Oh nooo Cat screams are awful!! Hope you managed to get back off to sleep..


----------



## claireybell

Haha 70's porn bush still making me laugh Lol! 

Just as Wookie said, planned csections arent that bad, they're very relaxed & chilled out, they even had the radio playing in theatre when Riley was born, i remember the Anaestist holding him up wriggling saying 'here is your baby' hahaa! I felt abit off my face tbh lol

Rileys started scabbing over yay! So i took him to the park, was lovely getting fresh air :)


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie and CB thanks for your posts on planned csection. Surgery and hospitals are just something I don't like but o will embrace it when I have to. Since I always look for positive things in a situation the good thing here is that they'd do it earlier assuming that I'll go well beyond the due date. My mom was with her first and mil was late with hers too (my hubby)

Cb, glad to hear Riley is doing better! I remember my mom hosting a kids play party for the entire block. All the moms agreed it would be so much easier for all the kids to have it at the same time and just be done with it ;) my brother brought it back from Mallorca when we were little.

Cat screams are bad, by the second one I had located the source. It took me nearly 2 hours to go back to sleep ugh. And our cat stayed snuggling with me until now. I guess I am hers ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah cats and I don't get along at all.... But we never had inside pets when I was growing up as a kid. in fact we never even had a cat outside. We had dogs outside but never a cat. Maybe that's why I don't care for them? Anyways my mother in law has one and when he's whining it's the worst sound ever.... Ugh. 

Chart still looks fab but I won't test until Saturday and that's only if my temp doesn't drastically drop. I usually get a huge drop and then AF starts the next day 

Tomorrow my daughter has to have a mri on her brain and has to be sedated. Her neurologist wanted to have it done to confirm there were no brain abnormalities cause by her birth defect. Still it sucks having to have her sedated again. 5th time in 4 years. And I'm going to wake her up early so she can have some breakfast before we switch the clear liquids. The last time we had surgery we didn't do that and she puked in the car 2 times on the way to the hospital. 

I'm just hanging out at the house waiting for a guy to give me a quote on fixing a broken window.... Hopefully it doesn't take a long time for him to show up....


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- so sorry about your daughter. It must be so hard to watch her have to do all these things. 


Can I vent/ complain a little bit? 
This morning I woke up just feeling "off" my uterus is kind of sore, but something doesn't feel right. And me being the anxious person I am, I'm stressing out. I'm sure everything is fine I just saw the babies last week. And maybe because we're starting to tell people but I just have this terrible gut wrenching feeling I can't shake.


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, sorry about your daughter, hope she'll be alright! Must be very scary for her and you having to go through all that.

Mrs G, hope it's nothing, can you contact the ob/mw for some sort of confirmation? The uterus does all kinds of weird stretching, twinging in the beginning. I tried telling myself: no bleeding, no terrible cramps it's all good.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I know I tell myself the same thing. I think my doc knows I'm a nervous wreck too. She told me last week "unless you have sever cramping where you're doubled over in pain or bleeding then the chances are everything is fine" does that stop me from worrying? Absolutely not. 
I think maybe it's a UTI when I went to the restroom the weird feeling was more intense. So I called and got a phone appointment. I was hesitant but let's me real my doc will find out sooner or later that I'm crazy so why not let her know now. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, that sounds like a good plan ;) 
I had to get some reassurance from my mw too. Last week I felt tons of kicks and punches, this week barely anything. Mw said it's perfectly normal and we don't start counting movement until 32 weeks. Right now baby has lots of room so depending on how it goes I wouldn't feel much. This is usually the time where the chord gets wrapped around necks. (Wait what!) To which she immediately said "30% of babies are born with chords around the neck, we just slip them back over as they come out ". Relief...

That scratch I got from the fence yesterday feels nasty today....


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific Oh god your poor cat. I'm sorry it was a rude awakening. I hope that your placenta fixes itself but I don't think planned C-section are bad. 

M&S yeah sometimes life is a real b $tch throwing what we want in our faces. Also so sorry dear about your loss.

Campn are you okay?! 

J glad you are having a great time with your new man and on board for ttc :)

Greenie, yeah I think you should get checked out especially if it's feels like uti. I'm so excited about your twins :)

CB :rofl: 70s porn bush. When is your due date again? I'm sorry riley is having a time with the pox. I had it at 18 and it sucked.

Dobby, I had abnormal pap but they either never tested or it wasn't hpv. I had to have colposcopy with biopsy, then I had paps every 6 months to monitor for changed. After nearly 2 years I had normal paps, then last may I had abnormal so I had colposcopy without biopsy as she was concerned I might have been pregnant. Mine was all clear in November though. I think coming off birth control did something. Oh and my pap last month was clear too. I'm sorry SO isn't there yet for ttc.

Fern hope you are doing well.

Tex I pray that everything looks good for DD. Also sorry you have to suffer with mil.

Brea, keeps, and Jez hope you are doing well with your bumps :)


----------



## shaescott

Green I'd definitely call, even if just to ease your conscience. Maybe convince them to let you go in for a scan. Argue if you have to.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs you will have to let us know your ideals. I love hearing about announcements. Oh and the painting and wine class sounds awesome :)

Wookie yes, I think trying to eat more natural, fresh fruits and veggies, lean protein. I do have a weakness for chocolate. I like dark chocolate the best. Milk and white chocolate taste too sugary.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- she ahould NEVER say that even if it is common! I would have freaked out!

Flu- how are you doing Hun?


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for the hiatus. Just needed a break ad it's hard to keep up sometimes. I have started tracking again. After having about 40 day cycles I had a 24 day cycle and want to know what my body is doing. I had EWCM Monday and Wednesday so I did opks both days. I had positive yesterday. We definitely have a chance. I think the fertilaid and ovaboost helped move O up for me to CD17! I stopped vitex, I wanted to try something different. I'm half heartedly ttc. I want baby but if not I get to drink and ride rollercoasters. So we will try and I will be happy either way. DH said he never stopped trying :rofl: 

Nonttc I don't know about the job yet. I'm feeling a bit more calm but I still want something else. I'll try to poke in more and keep up best I can.

Oh and Shae, I'm glad you finally got AF.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I'm in a much better place. Honestly the water gun fight 2 weeks ago helped loads. DH and I are planning on buying some super soakers.We bought water balloons too. I think just having fun and letting go helped :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so happy to hear that flu! Sometimes you just have to let loose!


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie yes sometimes we do. How have you been? 

Oh and Tex I just looked. Your chart!! I'm recalling hoping bfp when you test :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up when I get home. But lol I am trying not to die laughing imagining being the person who packed this box
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Fern81

Hi flueks! So glad to hear you are doing better. I was also in exactly that place before we started ivf.... it's great to know that life will be ok regardless & that having kids is not the only good thing in life. I still feel that way. You sound much happier.
Having said that, I still hope you get your bfp! :)

Green- I'm guessing it's twinnies stretching out all over the place! Hope you're feeling a bit less stressed & that the pains have subsided. Btw love the t-shirt lol such a fun idea!

Dobby- I agree 100% with wookie's eating plan for healthy weight loss. I struggled for years to lose clomid weight & when I started eating super clean in Jan before ivf, I lost 13lb easily (finally). That and interval training. Mrsgreen had also introduced me to a website "toneitup.com" with loads of fun workouts & challenges, all different types from cardio to HIIT. Lots of the workouts are free downloadable /printable too. And easy to do in the living room :).

Claire- thanks, I can't stop picturing the bush bwaahaha! Mainly because I can see it happening to me lol I NEVER knew pregnancy is so HAIRY! My poor face!! :/..... glad riley is on the mend. X

Shae- glad to see your uuuuubber long cycle is over!

Afm- feeling super overwhelmed. Just stuff between hubby and I. Again. Don't even want to talk about it, it's such a mess. I'm so worried about how all the stress will affect baby.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- I'm sorry Hun. I hope this passes with DH quickly. I've heard the normal stresses don't affect baby. It's the crazy intense life altering stress but even then it doesn't affect him or her much. But that's just what I read. 

Flu- oh I'm fine. Nothing new here to report. 

Going to do a urine test. And if it's positive obviously I'll get antibiotics. If it's negative nothing happens. The doc said if it's negative and I get severe cramping or spotting to go in. So if it's negative I'll probably lie and say my cramping got worse, because I'm just that crazy.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Fern, hope the trouble with SO subside soon. Pregnancy hormones sure drive us mad a little quicker then normal. I've blown up at hubby twice now for not understanding what I ment. 

G, fx to no UTI!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- lol my package looked exactly like that when I ordered all my stuff from Amazon! 

UTi test done. Will know the results in 4 hours. As odd as it sounds I hope it is one so there's a reason I am feeling off so I won't worry anymore. I'm pretty sure it's a UTI or symptoms I'm making up because I'm starting to freak out that were telling people. Again, I'm crazy. Lol


----------



## shaescott

Green there are home UTI tests. I've taken one before. I definitely had a UTI lol. The drugstore meds made my pee fanta orange.


----------



## shaescott

I'm a bit shocked. In Massachusetts you can legally have an abortion for any reason until 24 weeks. The laws you see don't quite specify, they say 24 weeks since pregnancy began. They actually consider that 24 weeks post-implantation. Are they serious? That's 27 weeks!

ETA: that's the no exceptions limit, after that is the danger to life and health exceptions, which are basically until forever.


----------



## campn

Hey ladies I'm so sorry I haven't posted, I've been reading though. Been a really horrible week for me, first with the SPD I've now which is pelvic and back constant pain and ache but I can feel my bones and ligaments separating and doing anything hurts, I bought a maternity support belt so it's helping a bit,

Also I failed my 3 hour glucose test cause two of my numbers were barely high so now I've to test my blood 4 times a day and I've been extremely upset and down about it. I've no idea what this is going to mean later as in the care I get. I just hope I don't have to get induced or require a C-section, and I hope they don't snatch her away as soon as she's born and take her to the NICU to test her blood sugar. 

Sorry this post is so emotionally charged and full of news. I haven't felt talking about it at all since last Friday when I got the news. 

I hope you're all okay <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh Campn! Hugs Hun. I obviously don't have experience but I haven't heard of it requiring a c-section and only induction if it gets really bad. I'm sure you won't have to do either! I hope your weekend turns better than your week did.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern, hello dear. Yes I'm glad I'm in a much better mental state. I do kinda hope bfp too. I feel mixed but something positive either way. Oh I'm sorry you are habing6a rough patch right now. :hugs: hope he comes to his senses

Greenie, :rofl: I understand why you are nervous about your babies. I hoe it's just a crummy uti that is easily treatable.

Shae wow, now I'm curious about TN law. I honestly never looked into it cause I never thought of it as really an option. 

Campn :hugs: I'm sorry it's been a rough week. As long as your blood sugar stays normal then little Juliette should be fine and no c-section. Also take all the time you need. Sometimes we all need a break:)


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I love the wondfo opks, they are so cheap. Such a life saver when trying to figure out my long cycles.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn sorry you have been so down.. as for the gd, don't stress about it too much. Easier said then done i know but it won't change it. You should be able to handle it with the proper foods. How is your practitioners take on this?


----------



## shaescott

Aw Camps I'm so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks here's a chart



Looks like TN is viability, so 27 weeks?


----------



## shaescott

Actually it looks like hospitals are starting to consider viability 22-24 weeks.


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, sorry anout the gd. I had it with my last pregnancy and I can tell you it's not as bad as it seems. You'll get used to it really fast. As for your care, as long as your numbers are fine there shouldn't be any concern. They may want to induce you but it depends on the dr. I went to 40 weeks and went into labor on my own, and had a successful vbac! No csection mentioned but they did talk inducing if I went past 40.5 weeks! As for baby, they will most likely check her blood sugar while they're doing her Apgar scores. They never took DS away from me, not once and he was 8 lbs 7 oz. Itll all be ok! Have you seen a dietician yet? 

Sorry fern. I think baby will be just fine! Hope you guys can patch it up soon!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- that's so good to know about GD not only for Campn but for all of us just in case. I'm at a higher risk all the way around, my weight and twins. Doc said to be strict with my diet which I am as much as ms will let me. But great info just in case.


----------



## pacificlove

Brea great post about gd! I agree, so helpful for all of us! Expecting or not.
My mw brought it up if I had read up on anything yet, I am sure I did, but couldn't recall anything during the last appointment. We left it at, "we'll worry about it when it's time or when we have to".


----------



## Breeaa

Don't let the weight thing scare you green. There are plenty of heavier women who never get it! As for your diet, that shouldn't determine if you get it or not. It has something to do with the way the placenta processes insulin. Of course you want to be on a healthy diet anyway so you don't gain too much but it shouldn't increase your risk. 

They said I was higher risk this time because I've had two heavier babies, was a little over weight and have had it before. My numbers were perfect! 

Oh and my friend had to use insulin to control her gd. She still went to 40 weeks before she was induced and had a successful Vbac also.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, you just mever knlw who will get GD. I ate like shit my pregnancy--waaayyy too much sugar. I probably had a pint of b&j's every other day. I gained 60lbs. But my glucose levels were so good, the doctor complimented me lol

Green, don't you get the doppler tomorrow? Hopefully that will help ease your mind. Definitely demand to be seen if you suspect a UTI as, if left untreated, they can cause complications. 

Hi Fluek! Glad things are imlroving for you. Hope you catch the egg this month!

Camln, so sorry about all the bad news. I hear GD really isn't as bad as it sounds though. 

Of course i forget everything else I wanted to say...


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Ladies!
Just popping in again to say I haven't fallen into a well:rofl:
Me and the new man....ahem- soon to be hubs on paper later today - Yesy I know LOL super fast moving but we literally have been together EVERY minute since meeting pretty much- got matching dragon tats 3 days ago- see below. We were goingto get the one on my arm, but stumbled across the more detailed one while pulling up for tats, so we decieded that would look more masculine on him- he's a big guy, and I got the less heavy version to look more like a female dragon :thumbup:
Since he's a teacher, he's off another month or so, and we are combining as much as poss to save $ for the wedding later this year, as well as for whatever house we move to. Will likely rent his older home out as an investment/income property.

I am now on cd9, so we made 2 trips to the local Adult Toy shop and spent Waaaay too much :rofl:
Got some cool things tho, so will def have :spermy: in the hotpocket!:happydance:
No supps for me this month, but I did grab him a cache of them ystrdy. 
He's so very accomodating and totally down with TTC craziness lol
He is very excited about it actually. So can't wait to officially get a +opk in a few days, and then be back in the TWW!

I am off to read a few pages then :sex: :haha:
Hey, we have new toys to test out! lol.
We took back an electrostim, as the bugger would NOT turn off and Owww those shocks were NOT the low setting lol.

So very nice to have a sexually open and adventurous man:winkwink:
Until later!<3 you all!

*My Lady Dragon hehe and his Manly Dragon*


----------



## claireybell

Campn big hugs hunni :hugs: as long as your bloods are kept on regularly you & wee baby girl will be all good! From what ive read inducements & csections arent always needed with GD, just take some time to absorb it all & speak with consultant, bless you xx

Spd i have this too its horrible :( if you happen to have access to one of those bouncy balls they help, im using Rileys big space hopper ball Lol! I feel grinding on my cocynx, sittin, standing, kneeling everything hurts! Hope hubby is helping :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow J you saucy minx & congratulations ahhhhh!!!! Hopefully dbl congrats in a couple weeks time with bfp :thumbup: Tattoo look fab btw! Cant wait to get me another one done ;) 

Have fun with your new purchases :haha:


----------



## JLM73

shaescott said:


> J that's sooo good is that really you singing?

Thanks Shae:blush:
Yup that was me singing lol. I didn't add any special effects - tho you are able to on the Smule App. It's become my new passion.
And hubs to be LOVES to sing- we went to Karaoke the other night and he called me out :dohh:
I sang Valerie by Amy Winehouse, and did ok for my first time ever! Thanks goodness there weren't many ppl there as we arrived late, and I quickly left the stage :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thanks for the chart. You are our researchers and tweaker :) 

Brea thanks for more info. I was a big baby but my mom didn't have GD somehow. 

J, when I met DH I knew that weekend I was going to marry him. I practically moved in to his place after a couple weeks and then we bought a house together 4 months later. It was fast but we just knew and it was comfortable for us. Oh like CB said you are saucy. No electric for me though. Glad thinks are still going great. Awesome tats :)

CB 36 weeks tomorrow! You will have your lil girl this month! I can't wait and I want pictures:)

Gigs, you are in tww as well. I think I remember you mentioning having O pain. How many dpo are you?


----------



## TexasRider

Eek girls this chart is killer! One more day and I hope it doesn't plummet tomorrow. Usually I get the temp drop of death on 14dpo and then AF starts the next day. I did wake up at 3:30 instead of 5:30 though. I had to wake up daughter to give her some food before the cutoff of 5am. So my temp was 97.52 but I adjusted it for my normal wake up time and got 97.95. I fell asleep around 5:15and after about an hour I took it again and it was 97.92 so fingers crossed the adjusted temp was somewhat accurate lol. 

I am also feeling kinda crampy and my lower back hurts. Which I never get cramps before AF and if I get any cramps at all its not until she has started. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I will check in later but I gotta get ready to leave for the hospital with daughter for her mri


----------



## gigglebox

Tex! :test: !!!! That looks really good!!!

J, congratulations! Did you tell you mom? Are you wearing anything fancy to JOP? Where is the tattoo on both your bodies?

Cb, so weird you're a coconut. I've only ever seen them smaller than a melon...

Fluek, i'm officially 5dpo today :thumbup: i plan to test wednesday. This weekend i'll be with hubs the whole time, so easy not to tesy given the fourth holiday, so tuesday will be the real trying time. I can wait a day! I think!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- so happy for you!!

Tex- that chart looks amazing!! I hope it stays up nice and high tomorrow for you. 

Dobs- I would never test on the weekends too because DH was there. So that usually helped me test later. 


So no UTI, got my Doppler yesterday and we played around with it. DH swears he hears the heartbeats. I'm not so convinced. However, my size and having a tilted uterus make it harder to hear this early so I'm not really freaking out. But I am worried with how I've been feeling. DH thinks I'm just anxious because we're telling people. Which honestly, might be true. But that doesn't calm my fears anymore. I haven't decided if I'm going in today or not.


----------



## campn

Green- It's really not about the weight, I've seen such skinny girls on the GD Facebook group I recently joined, and so many very heavy girls never get it at all. It's just all down to genes and how your body reacts to sugar. My bmi is still "normal" but with having a thyroid disorder I'm predisposed to getting metabolic disorders. 

Bree thank you Hun this is so helpful! I never thought I'd get it so that's part of the huge shock and disappointment I felt. I haven't met the dietian yet she's all booked until the 14th but I've started to count my carbs. I'm still adjusting to eating this lees carbs but I know I can do it cause I've eaten paleo before. Just getting out of the low carb flu!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- totally forgot about your thyroid problem! Still whatever the cause I'm sorry it sucks. And I hope it isn't too rough for you. I hope you feel better soon with everything you have going on. 
My doc basically told me my weight put me at higher risk so I just assumed. But I haven't done any research.


----------



## shaescott

Green I'd go in for a scan just to ease your mind. 

J omg!!! Congrats on the engagement and coming soon marriage!

Tex your chart looks so good!


----------



## Fern81

J- congratulations! ! My sister also got married within a year of meeting her dh and they've been happily married for 8 years, with 3 kiddos. If you know, you know! Here's to a happy forever with a kiddo or two in tow. Xx

Campn- so sorry to hear that! At least you are an intelligent and caring momma who will do whatever it takes for her baby. I'm sure everything will be fine in the end. 

9 weeks today; feels surreal.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh thx ladies :cloud9: 
You all are the bestest!:hug:
No one else will be allowed to see these pics, but I am posting some pics below of our wedding rings for you all. We are heading out shortly to have the legal marriage license notarized, and will do our Masquerade themed wedding either in October this year, or near Mardi Gras/Fat Tuesday next year!
We are both so silly excited lol.
BTW- we are both huge on medieval things- weapons, movies and shows like Game of Thrones, Spartacus etc. LOVE dragons castles etc, and DEF wanted unusual rings, so that is why our wed rings have dragon themes so to speak.:haha:
I am going to have my ring plated in gold with black antiquing in the back( I prefer gold over silver for the look), but here is the original look. And hubs ring is being handmade by a jeweler in the Ukraine- it is a Dragon theme as well, but in the Norse/Viking type, like their ship mast heads etc.
LOVE them. Mine was bought at a local Vintage shop that sells old clothing/jewelry from the 1920's, 40's etc, so the ring is sterling silver, but whatever the original stone was, was replaced with a Mystic Quartz.
It was $125, and hubs ring was $80! We are all about the look- NOT the cost lol.
My ring is not necessarily "dragonish", but I think the prongs holding the stone look like TEETH, or dragon talons, and the stone itself has faceted lines thru it like the Iris of the eye, and CHANGES COLOR depending what type light it's in, as I move my hand. Basically it is a fiery orange stone, but viewed from an angle shows blues, greens, and violets!! LOVE it lol.
So giddy :haha:
Ring pics below ( pardon any dirt under my nails...:blush: We are worm farmers now :rofl:)

*OHHH!! BTW my man makes awesome beaded jewelry- here is the antique look bracelet he made me like day 4 lol)*


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- love that ring! So unique and pretty!

Happy 9 weeks Fern!


No need for a scan as I have the worst ms I've ever had. I had to actually leave work because I couldn't stop it.


----------



## gigglebox

J, dang girl, you like your bling! That is a stunning stone. Yes, def want to see wedding photos!

Green, the world took this experience from you once already, so it's totally natural you'd fear it happening again. Huge hugs. 

Afm...

And it starts. A friend if mine who was on the pill just announced her pregnancy.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am so tired and haven't had time to catch up. Just wanted to say I had a dream that JLM was pregnant this cycle.


----------



## wookie130

J- Congrats on your upcoming nuptials!!! :happydance: Love the rings, and love that you're happy! :thumbup:

Campn- Aww, hon. GD sucks. I've had a couple of friends who went through that, and both had vaginal deliveries. I think the main reason why they perform c-sections on women who have GD, is if the baby becomes macrosomic, and becomes too large to safely exit through the pelvis without shoulder dystocia. Chances are, with diet, and close monitoring, all will be well for you and little Juliette. I know it's disheartening, but it's gonna be just fine! :flower: 

Green- No UTI is a good thing! Chances are, you're experiencing token twin first-tri pregnancy madness. From what I've read, you basically take all of the funky weird pregnancy stuff from a singleton pregnancy, and you multiply that times two. :wacko: If you don't feel better in another day or so, please do call your OB or midwife, and vent your insecurities, and ask to be seen. There's nothing like having a scan to ease your mind, and put a temporary stop to the mental anxiety of pregnancy after losses...believe me, they do understand, and you won't be the first worried pregnant lady they've ever had to pacify - it's part of their job, truly. :hugs: 9 weeks is really early for anyone to find a heartbeat on anything. I had a Sonoline B that I used with both H & O, and I never found either of them before 14 weeks...my OB couldn't even find Oscar with the office doppler at 12 weeks, so I then had to go for a quick scan to make sure he was fine. He was. :winkwink:

AFM- I turn 38 tomorrow. I've been doing some reading on the steep decline in fertility that occurs in a lot of women who are ages 37 & 38, and how I'm basically never going to become pregnant again because we only dtd once in a cycle...which means most of his swimmers are expired, old, and dead. I know that if I begin to jump DH more often, he'll know something is up, and most of you know that I'm trying to keep this ttc thing on the down-low. It's mildly frustrating, but I definitely do not want to lose sight of the two beautiful kids that I already have...a potential 3rd kid would be amazing, but I am so thankful for my daughter and son, I just don't want to become so broody for another that I can't focus on raising them...do you know what I mean? I mean, a lot of women would kill for what I have (even just 1 healthy child), and I have not forgotten when I was in that boat. Ugh. Blehhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Opk alert...

CD11, if the day bleeding began was CD1.

I tend to ovulate around CD20 - but started with the achy boobs and sex drive went through the roof which are my usual ov signs. I'm wary of relying on my body to tell me the truth so splashed out on some opks since I hadn't ordered any because wasn't planning on using them.

I know it's still negative but I've never seen one that dark before. Apart from the one positive one I got once. Could it still be left over hormones confusing the test? Hpt is negative (develops a squinter after time limit but if there's any hcg, it's well less than 12dpo levels) Or is it possible I'm actually ov'ing crazy early?!

Green, if in doubt, go get scanned. The lady that scanned me last week said next time I've to just phone them directly and come in at eight weeks and any time I want to for reassurance after that. Here they don't even attempt to find HB on a doppler til your 16-week appointment because baby is so small and hard to find before that. Sorry (though a little glad?) to hear about the MS.

J - congrats! Love mystic topaz, all my face jewellery is white gold with mystic stones. That ring is beautiful!

Wookie - happy birthday for tomorrow. All it takes is one, but I too have heard that fresh is good so regular BD is better for sperm quality. Is DH not up for ttc actively? 

Tex - testing tomorrow? Hope everything went ok with the mri!

Campn!! :wave: Sucks about the GD. Sounds like you have a good handle on it though.

Gads, I forgot the rest of what I read. Sorry ladies. It's been a long day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fern - baby's the size of the precious! That seems huge &#128584; 9 weeks. Time is flying.


----------



## shaescott

Hm does anyone know what size the lord of the rings ring was? Cuz I'm assuming like a 9 or so. I'm a size 5 ring though lol my size isn't carried by those street seller people, like ever. I'm not sure how big a size 9 ring is so I can't really compare it to my ring.


----------



## mrs.green2015

The ring has to be bigger than a 9. I'm an 8 1/2 and it's much smaller than a green olive. I would say closer to like a size 12, which is DHs size lol 


Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I feel better now. I swear the babies heard me (I know impossible) and they decided well let's show her were still here and have me the worst ms ever! 


All preggo or ladies who have kids. Did your uterus ever feel sore or tender? I'm sure it's because it's growing so fast. I read online some women around 13 weeks had a really tender uterus which was normal. I just like making sure. lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Apparently 8 or 9 is like 18mm. It doesn't seem so huge now. It's all curled up like a prawn as well so will look smaller.

I'm a ring size I 1/2 or J - my wedding ring is a J and it's a bit loose. Apparently a J equates to 4.75 in US sizing. Must have different 'standard' sizes here and there, it's fairly easy to find stuff that fits me here :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pregnancy is just a never ending march of body parts feeling sore or tender, I think. Early pregnancy for me was like the feeling after exercising or being unwell - a bit bruised and can't tolerate tight clothing or any kind of sudden movements or touch.


----------



## wookie130

M&S- No, he's expressed that he'd rather not have a 3rd baby. However, he's horrifically irresponsible with sex, and has admitted that if it happens, it happens. He has even been aware that he's unloaded himself in me during my fertile window, and didn't seem to be that bothered by the possibility. I will say that he has never had much of a sex drive. I mean, he does, but ttc (formerly) was a big strain and demand on him...he's soon to be 43, and we just don't :sex: as much as some of you youngin's. :) I suppose I could get him to unload a week before my fertile window, and then pounce him again in my fertile window, but yeah...he may think something's up. LOL!!!

Green- Glad to hear your babies are reassuring you! MS sucks, but at least it tells you that all is well, you know?

AFM- I have no place else to vent about this, so I'm going to do it here. My DH is irritating the shit out of me. Around this time of year, our town has a celebration, and a lot of his old buddies come home, and they get together, etc. However, what annoys me, is that when this is happening, he leaves me high and dry, and I'm stuck with the kids NONSTOP, without a break. Like today, he left at 8:30 this morning to go golfing with a buddy, and I hear nothing from him. Meanwhile, I'm unloading the dishwasher, picking up after the kids, dressing them, feeding them, packing a picnic lunch for us, walking them to the library, playing with them in the library, walking to a nearby park with them, and then fighting both of them to go down for naps for over two hours. Finally, they're both sleeping, he comes in loudly (after what I'd assume to be about 47 beers), nevermind that both of the kids are sleeping, and he tells me that a couple of his friends (who live about a block away) want us all to go over to their place once the kids wake up, and have pizza, etc. I am so fucking tired, I don't feel like going over there, and I'm not in a social mood. I tell him I don't really want to, and it's like he doesn't hear me, and he gets all whiny that they want to see me and the kids. FUCK THAT. I'm so sure they really care if they see me or the kids. I ask him what I'm supposed to eat, and he told me to bring some salmon or something over, and they'd put it on the grill for me. Ummm...how about NO!!!! I don't need anyone making any accommodations for me, and drawing attention to the fact that I won't be eating what they're having, etc. I'm just so annoyed. He's already had a lot of beer, and I fucking really can't stand him when he's been drinking like that...he gets all smarmy, and I'm uncomfortable with the children being around ANYONE like that - I just think it's common decency to not be all shnockered around toddlers, but who am I, you know? Ugh. SO. IRRITATING. I just hate that I'm basically a single parent when his buddies are in town, and that I pretty much have to shoulder the load, and then he expects me to have to work around his social calendar. It's bullshit!!! I don't want to go over there!


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I missed a page because everyone is talking about ring sizes... to chime into the pool mine is a 5.5. Not a 5, not a 6, but a 5.5.

Oh man so much I have to catch up on.... so I am sure I missed a lot

Campn, I am sorry to hear about the blood test results and that you have to keep getting tested. I wish I had some consoling advice, but I don't know anything about anything. :( Hugs hugs

Flu, welcome back! I like your plan of letting things be and happen if they are going to happen. Also, I saw you recommending the Wondfo opk and hpt combo to someone on an old post when I was googling OPKs, and I was like if Flueks endorses it then done deal! How fast can I switch over to Amazon?! ;)

Shae, idk anything about the laws either. All I know is that some states are trying to cut public funding off to PP, even for their non abortion services, because the states deem it unconstitutional. I just feel awful because I think people forget that yes that is PP's namesake, but they provide so many prenatal and non-natal services to low income families. I remember them footing the bill for me when I went to the ER with my first pregnancy because I wasn't a full time student (I only had one class) and my parents were mid-suing Kaiser for Obamacare to put me back on their plan so I had no money and no insurance/ know people who rely on PP to get medical treatment. I remember going there to get my birth control until I was ready to have the conversation with my mom to get it from Kaiser. Anyway ranting.

Fern, I agree. I am an anxious person because I was stressed in womb. BUT the level of stress my mom was under was extreme. My coworker had high blood pressure her entire pregnancy from work stress, but her baby came out just perfectly. I'm sorry things are rough with DH right now, and hopefully time will ease the troubles. If and when you want to talk about it, we are here for you.

Green, sorry you're not 100% on the heartbeat on your doppler. Hopefully you can find them soon. I think there is a bit of nerves, so I am hoping once you start saying the words and see how excited everyone is that you can enjoy the announcement. :) Hugs hugs

J, love the tats! Congrats congrats! As I said I had this dream that you called me to tell me you were preggo and I was like TOLD YOU all you needed was some thrusting power ;)

Tex, I agree... you have to test. You chart is baller.

Gigs, I am sorry. I know it stinks. You want to be happy but it hurts. Hugs hugs but that'll be you soon. Very soon! I'm sending bfp vibes to your uterus.

Wooks, I forgot... could you do opks and narrow it down more so then you can jump hubs just the once but be closer to O?

MS if you are 11 days from bleeding then you could be gearing up to O. Mine get dark close to O. I had a pretty dark opk today and I'm only CD 8.


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- thank you! That's exactly how I feel and I figured it was normal. I just like to be sure. 
I missed the OPK somehow. It's pretty darn dark to be leftover especially if you're getting a bfn. I might say its getting really close to positive. 

Wookie-men suck! I'm sorry. I think mostly they're clueless. It sounds kind of horrible but I've learned when DH is driving me crazy he doesn't understand what I mean or isn't even aware. And as far as bringing your own food- oh my gosh I HATE when DH says things like this. He has NO idea where I'm coming from when I say I hate to make people fuss about me. So I totally get it on all accounts. Feel free to vent anytime. 

Dobs-did you get the results yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooks, I agree with Greenie. Unfortunately, guys are so clueless. I wish I had some advice, but I don't. :( Other than just tell him how you feel but that won't get anywhere lol. At least it never does for me hahaha

I got all the STD stuff back and, shocker, I don't have any lol jk it was like meh you're down there so why not take one extra swab. No word on the hpv/pap though so I am wondering if I misheard her and I will get both of those next week.

AFM nothing new. Excited to have all next week off and to see this long awaited FB announcement of yours Greenie beanie


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha! I've probably hyped it up too much now. I'm working on it tonight, maybe if I get off my butt. lol 
I feel like if I tell my doc no to STD screenings she gives me a funny look so I always say yes haha

Kaiser is so fast I assume you misheard and she's doing it next week.


----------



## DobbyForever

She said h_v in a day or two and the pap in one to two weeks. I thought it was hpv but it was probably hiv as in all the std tests. Shrugs. But I feel the same way! Like they expect you to say you want it.

I'm sure the announcement will be adorable.

Oh and guess who decided to BYOC last night sigh. I am hoping for a short cycle though. My opks went from stark white to a fair line in the last couple of days. I know it fluctuates for me, but I would love a 24/25 day cycle after the odd 31 days
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Nvm... The pap came back normal but the hpv was positive. I have to have a colposcopy


----------



## TexasRider

Lol I want to test but I'm holding out for tomorrow's temp. Plus I have zero tests here at my miL house. I
Meant to grab the bag with tampons and preg test from my house yesterday but I forgot. So I guess depending on my temp tmrw I will either be buying a preg test or tampons haha. 

Odd thing is my low back and hips have been aching today and I know it's not cause of the mattress cause we have slept on it all week. Plus my lower abdomen feels like it's been doing sit ups all day. Very sore feeling... I'm going to feel like a moron when I get my temp dip tmrw.


----------



## DobbyForever

Your timing was so great though! Hoping your temp stays up


----------



## TexasRider

Me too Dobs! I've had a colposcopy done... It sucked balls. The dr said you will feel a slight pinch and it literally felt like the lady was trying to punch a hole to the outside from the inside of my uterus


----------



## DobbyForever

I think I may have had one before. I remember having a vaginal tissue biopsy in college. I think it was after an abnormal pap, but I cannot remember. I cried so hard.

I feel like shit now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry Dobs! I had that done once too. It hurt during but it was quick and not too bad. Hugs!

Tex- I can't wait to see your test and temp tomorrow!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it was quick and I remember shouting about how something so quick and tiny could cause so much pain lolol. But if my pap is normal they probably won't find anything right? Time to message the dr brother


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie happy birthday. Maybe you could look into Ovaboost to help your egg health? I'm 28 but I decided to try it out. It and fertilaid have seemed to work well. Find out in 2 weeks. Sorry DH is being a turd about your feelings.

M&S wow that's very nearly positive opk. Maybe it moved O sooner. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt your feelings.

J beautiful rings. So happy things are going great for you. You deserve it. Hope Dobbys dream comes true.

Dobby I hope you like them. It keeps me from breaking the bank. I always seem to have at least a ghosty faint line on opk. Oh and thanks glad to feel better and be kind of on ttc bus. Just letting things happen as they will.

Greenie I'm sure your lil ones are just making things cozier :)

Now to read next page..


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, the colposcopy is merely them looking in with the scope. I guess they want to see if they missed any abnormal tissue. It hurt but it wasn't awful to me. I never bled afterwards either.

Tex really hope your temp stays up and you get hpt with bfp ;)

AFM, terrible day at work. The therapists were aggravating me because I got really pissed. I felt my face go red. It's okay I calmed down. I got a scoop of chocolate ice cream too tonight ;) 

I almost bought wine. Today is the first that we can buy wine in grocery store :happydance: so if AF comes no driving to liquor store.


----------



## campn

I've no hope in catching up with this thread. How do you do that J!?? 

Green- Yeah the bottom of my belly is always so sore and tender to the point of pain at times but it's normal, your uterus and outer skin isn't made of steel it's just not used to carrying something in it! Look into buying a maternity belt once you get bigger. 

Wook- I'm so sorry. DH is exactly that way when he gets with his younger brother, they don't drink but basically they forget about everything and everyone and it's like I'm not even here at all. It pisses me off esp now that I'm pregnant. I've vetoed some of their outings on days I knew I couldn't handle much on my plate. I've no idea how single mothers do it, bless them they deserve heaven. 

Dobby- I'm so sorry Dobs, I don't know lots about hpv but I knew someone who has it and it didn't seem like a big deal at all. My DH had a colonoscopy few years ago and he felt nothing before or after. Worst part is the prep day before it when you gotta empty out. Ughhh

j- congratulations!!! I don't expect anything else from someone as crazy as you and I love it! <3 I wanna his pics now!! 


I'm feeling so pregnant and miserable :/ the third trimester is always the worst for me even though I was puking my guts out everyday on the first trimester. I really hope she's cooked by 37 weeks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I feel like Campn and Dobs just can't catch a break. I'm sorry girls!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ok our announcement is done.
I had to crop it to get it to upload. So imagine it now so squished.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 83.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## OhHappyZ

Omg mrs that is so adorable!!! What a cute puppy!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh Green that's so adorable! Let us know what kind of reactions you get!

Dobs, so sorry about the news. Sounds like they're just doing precautionary stuff though and you probably have nothing to actually worry about. I had a breast cancer scare a couple years back, had a biopsy and everything....truth is, age is on our side and it's so slim of a chance that it's actually something concerning. And for those wondering, the biopsy was cake compared to the mammogram! Omg!

Wook, what state are you in? It's so crazy to me how much different states vary with the liquor stuff. Here, you can get beer and wine at any grocery store, but liquor is it it's own store and regulated by gov. I was blown away when i learned Louisiana has drive through alcoholic smoothie joints! That would never happen here.

I'm not bummed about my friend's pregnancy yet, but i'm sure i will be the longer i'm not pregnant. So far this tww, my right boob hurts but the left is fine (same happened last month), but my skin is surprisingly clear for where i'm at in my cycle, which happened with bfp. So who knows. I've also begun cleansing my face with witch hazel so maybe ive just finally found the magic blemish cure i've been searching for for years!


----------



## claireybell

Morning lovelies

MrsG your piccy there is adooooorable hehe!! & you have 10wk Prunes today!! Its going so fast, you'll be in second tri in 4wks arhhhhh!!! But not before a lovely 12wk scan & we oggle over gender for the Twinnies :hugs: 

Mamograms Gigs - ouchy!!! I always dread having one of these done, i can imagine they painful!! Esp the bigger the boobs you have..! Ooh what DPO are you on roughly? Cant be long until testing day eeep!!! 

Camps :hugs: sorry you having a rough part of pg at the moment, just think in a matter of weeks your lil baby girl will be here gazing into your eyes :) try & rest when you can lovely xx

Omg J check out your new hand Jewels hehee & i love the beaded bracelet he made for you!! No doubt you both are having loadsa fun together.. Heres to ovulation hehe!!

Wook, seriously men dont get stuff! SO does the same every now & then & it infuriates me to point it keeps hoing over in my head so when he gets home i let rip! Probs not the best but we arent superhero women!! Ive had my sister 3 oldest kids before when they were younger before Riley come along & man they are demanding so feeling your grrr-ness! 

Sorry to here you need a Colposcopy Dobbles.. Ive read hpv can go un noticed aswell, are they able to numb you for it? Anything in that region is uncomfy bless you hun :hugs: im guessing your SO will need treating for hpv aswell otherwise it will be passed back to you.. 

Flueks enjoy your wine & big choccy ice cream scoop :) sorry you had a guff day & you have this wknd off! 

Im always quite fancying sweet stuff at the moment its terrible lol! I defrosted a Toffee cheesecake last night which looks divine.. The food grocery shop yesterday looked like it was full of junk food haha but i was hungry when i went shopping so its my own fault, i did buy some healthy stuff for meals though :thumbup: 

M&S id say your opk is due to be positive today :thumbup: esp if you hpt is negative now.. 

Honeydew Melon today :shock: 36 wks omg!! Had midwife yesterday, measuring 37 wks but baby was laying in a weird position so maybe that was it? Baby girl has started engaging... Eeek!! Head is just coming into Pelvis it would seem which explains my awfu pubic bone pain as shes right there! Her back feels back against my tummy so thats good aswell. Midwife asked if i had packed Hospitalbag yet lol.. Erm no!!! I will grab a couple things today & start packing this evening & then big baby shop next week :thumbup: cant believe im this close


----------



## claireybell

Happy your chart is looking great btw!!! 

Texas omg how have you not tested yet?? Have some at the ready this morning.. Hows your lil girl doing?


----------



## Fern81

Cb- a melon and 2L bottle! They are waayyy different sizes over here lol I bet your little girl feels like that full 2L bottle of soda! So sorry that you are still suffering with the pelvic pain; that sucks. Here's hoping the next few weeks fly by.

Green- super cute! We won't be doing a fb announcement or anything else (I'm very anti-social media except for anonymous bnb lol!), I guess we've told most of our closest family & friends already and the rest can just find out via the grapevine.... but I would love to have a small gender reveal party with a cake or such. Announcing is fun!

Texas -I can't wait for you to test.

Mrs J! How's the honeymoon? ;)

Wookie - happy birthday hun and sorry your dh is being such an a$$! Wow I swear all men are incredibly childish and selfish. We are clearly the more reasonable and "common sensible " ones, hormones, moodswings and all! Hope his friends leave soon so that you can have some rest.

On that note, I tried to talk things over with hubby but he keeps saying everything is my fault and refuses to work on the problem. It's much of the same that's been going on since we met and I realise he will NEVER change; because he thinks he is perfect! Uhhh I will just have to change how I cope with the situation. At least we're on speaking terms again and had a good day yesterday.


----------



## TexasRider

Omg guys.... I need to go buy a FRER or something. I'm at my mil and have no pregnacy tests here otherwise I would have already POAS. My temp didn't go down in fact it went up! Does anyone think I might not be 14dpo yet? I don't want to get my hopes up. 

Fern and wookie sorry about your SO. Men just don't get it and sometimes can't accept what they do is hurtful and inconsiderate and sometimes wrong.

ok I need to go back and read some more so I can respond more...

But EEK!!! My chart!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn sorry you are miserable:hugs: just a bit more to go

Greenie I love your announcement photo:)

Gigs, fx this is your cycle :) I love seeing people get bfps. I don't know what I'll do when I get one :rofl: Oh I mentioned wine finally getting in grocery stores. I'm in TN. I'm not sure if it was regional or statewide. We have some "dry" counties. Oh and yes DH drove to Louisiana last year with his dad and told me about drive through liquor stores. Mind boggling how different culture is in the states.

CB thanks dear. I saved th3 wine cause I wanted confirmation of O. I think I'll have a glass tonight. Happy 36 weeks! I'm so excited for Nuala to make here appearance:)

Fern I'm sorry he can't see his faults. Hell we all have them. I'm glad it's better though between you guys.

Tex you have to test asap!!! I do think you are 14dpo, your chart looks spot on girl!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Texas, your chart is amazing!

Green, your announcement photo is so cute!

Fern, sorry DH is being lame, but glad you guys kinda made up.

Dobs, take a couple of Tylenol or something before you go in. 

Campn, hope you're feeling better about everything! I have no experience with GD, but based on everything everyone has said here, sounds like things will be fine and hopefully you'll be able to have vbac if you want!

Over here... I have a pretty chart, but getting BFNs. So either my HCG levels are being really slow to rise, or I'm out this cycle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why haven't you posted a test get Texas?!? 


Ok I'll go catch up on everyone else now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bc- holy cow! 36 weeks?!?! You're almost there!

Fern- I'm sorry he's being a butthead but I'm glad things are slowly getting better. On a side note I was watching shark week- it's a week long program about sharks. Haha and I knew Cape Town had a ton of sharks but there was this little island reunion Islans in South Africa that apparently has tons of shark attacks. How scary! Are there just lots of sharks in general there?

Tex- waiting so impatiently here.


----------



## TexasRider

I have to go either buy a test or I have to drive to my house and get one. I'm at my mil and I didn't bring mine with me... Lol I'm headed out the door soon. Trying not to drink too much so I don't have dilute urine haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post will catch up at home. I guess my why can't we ttc now talk scared him because we are two for two BD with a condom and will be using them indefinitely...

And Tex I agree your chart looks accurate can't wait


----------



## gigglebox

Stalking for Tex's text...and wedding photos...


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh Dobs, I'm so sorry he put his foot down, so to speak. I qould just not being ir up again and hope he lets his guard down. So frustrating...i know he's traumatized but he was ok with it before...i know how frustrating it must be. And man...the broody feeling is oh, so real.


----------



## claireybell

4 wks eeee!!! Starting to get hormonal lol! 

Oh Texas your chart looks spot on to me! :test: :thumbup: excited!!!


----------



## claireybell

Honey dew melons are actually quite small aswell, must go by weight i think!


----------



## Fern81

Teeeeexxxaaasss :) ... no pressure ;)......

Green - robben eiland? Yep there are a lot of sharks here, I've seen sharks while scuba diving. The problem is NOT that sharks themselves are so vicious but that they are learning to see humans as prey. I'm blaming shark cage diving (human in a cage, feeding and attracting sharks), intense fishing practices/natural food source depletion etc. We are encroaching in their territory more and more so what else can we expect? It's not as if sharks have suddenly learned to walk & stalk us on the beach. I personally feel very sorry for sharks, my BIL is big on shooting & killing sharks with a home-made illegal weapon... just because it makes spearfishing easier for him; and he's definitely not the only one. :( 
You can come visit me and I'll take you on a safari :)

Gigs and flueky- fx you both have an embie developing!


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe the 2 liter is with the legs outstretched? And the melon is crown to rump?

Tex! WHERE'S THE TEST?


----------



## TexasRider

Lol headed back to the house in a few minutes with a twat. Haven't peed since 7am and I've had just a little to drink not a bunch. Hopefully it's not too dilute


----------



## DobbyForever

Honeydews are yum yum.

TEX where is the test!!!!

Gigs, I'm broody with you. I just got an email that Carter's is having a flash in store sale (trying to unload all their summer clothes/ 4th of july stuff) and I have a $10 coupon/ 10% coupon/ 20% coupon lol. But I can't justify clothes anymore because I can only buy 6m or up now, and I feel like at that point people expect you to dress your baby according to sex lol

J where are the wed pics? I want to make sure I have this right. Yesterday was the legalization of it but you plan to have a ceremony down the line once you save up/ get to planning.

I remember seeing Greenie's fb announcement! Adorable! Love the pup.

I missed a lot but I has to potty soooooo bai

Edit: Tex, that is possibly my favorite typo ever. Twat.


----------



## DobbyForever

dsaodhsa the anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Negative


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex, hugs. I'm sorry. I would have sworn with that timing and those temps you'd have a blaring positive. I hate to be that person, but are you sure nothing is there? You're not out yet, especially with this morning's temp.


----------



## TexasRider

Here it is. I wil give it a few more days and see what happens. Maybe since it wasn't FMU?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DobbyForever

Was it really concentrated? That could be it. PLUS where was my frer?! That looks like a dollar tree to me girlie.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm no chart expert but is it possible you o'd later than you thought?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs those carters sales are always so tempting! Just wait until the christmas sales....omg....i better be pregnant by then.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I might be seeing a hint of something. I'm no Shae but I feel like I see something when I fiddled around. Realllllly faint but something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

LOl Gigs, omg does it really get more tempting?! I love their clothes. Osh Kosh, not so much.

Tex, I'm with Gigs. My immediate thought was maybe a later O date but I keep looking at your chart... I don't know. I know the first few dpo were low, but I am also a slow riser. I also don't see a drastic shit until my later into your LP and at that point your temp is way too high for it to seem pre-O. And with your cm going from 3 days of ewcm to c... I'm banking on maybe a later implant so you just have to be one of those ladies who is a bit late to get their bfp? Crossing everything


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs you just got second best type-o hahahhaha


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO drastic shit.... hahahahahahaha my spell check on the computer/ auto correct on my phone have been failing me so hard lately


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I'm not too disappointed. It could be several factors. Dilute urine, late implant, later O etc. It looked kinda dark but I had drank some so maybe it was enough to dilute it some. 

Dobs- I ran to my house instead to get my tampons and the cheapies I had. If my temp is still high come Monday I will get a FRER. It's possible im only 12dpo or 10dpo???And I think my timing is decent as well for either of those days?
At least the yogi tea with the dong Qaui in it seems to be helping my Horomones and all that since I've had nice high Temps


----------



## Fern81

Tex I wish I could just GIVE you a bfp! Hope you still get it in a few days. Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww well you have extreme patience to wait for Monday. I just keep looking at your chart and that O day just seems so solid so f still xed


----------



## claireybell

Dobby a DRASTIC SHIT PahaHAHAAA!!! :rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

Fern you could be like Oprah! You get a BFP and you get a bfp! Everyone gets a BFP!! Haha


----------



## claireybell

:hugs: hugs Tex! Tbh i think Frers are most sensitive & you may only be implanting still :)


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I'm gonna give it a few more days and then test again if I don't get Af. I'm still hopeful since I've never had a chart like this before


----------



## claireybell

Your chart is looking ace Texas :thumbup: you are so good to not give in to poas again so quick hehe


----------



## M&S+Bump

You're so patient Tex, send some of that my way, would'ya? FX so hard for you.

Procedures ending in -oscopy are never much fun. But better to know these things than not. I get an annual endoscopy (aka the Alien face-hugger experience) thanks to my mother and her damn possible faulty genes. The genes are still under investigation but my stomach is to be monitored from now on.

Sorry for the selfish reply - it's been a looooong day. My boobs are hurting, but the pee stick is still as dark as yesterday so I'm gonna lean towards leftover hormones rather than anything more exciting... My surges don't last that long.


----------



## gigglebox

MS, you should probably jump on it just in case...sorry about the discomfort :/

Tex, I admire your positivity! 

Afm, skin remine nice which is a good sign, boobs are hurting (right way worse than left) which is a bad sign. Idk guys, i think i'm going to be exceptionally crushed this cycle if we didn't catch.


----------



## M&S+Bump

We're on it, Gigs. Got carried away on Thursday and he might've wasted some in the wrong hole.. :blush: but we've made up for it since. Mother Nature is sure good at hormones..


----------



## gigglebox

:lol: omg that's too funny!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs try not to let e symptom spotting get you down. I really hope this is your cycle. I wish I could say something to help with the anxiety/depression, but the only thing that helps me is knowing people care. So I care. Hugs.

MS lol at the wrong hole! But glad you were able to get some in the right hole as well. I suspect O is just a bit away for you. And sorry to hear about the endoscopies. :(. I'm sure I am overreacting but dr brother was unamused and not comforting like he usually is lol


----------



## gigglebox

:-k maybe he just wants you to "take it seriously" so you don't blow off the testing. I know a lot of people assume it's probably nothing so they don't bother moving forward with tests. Truth be told it proobably IS nothing, but better to be made sure than left wondering.

Thanks also for the kind words. It's so hard not to symptom spot, especially when my two confirmed pregnancies had so much in common in the tww. I'm already debating if i should test on tuesday or not (9dpo)...it'd be with a wally cheapie.


----------



## DobbyForever

I would do it.... So don't because I am irrational ;)

Yeah he said I need to get it checked soon and not ignore it just in case. But normally he sugar coats things lol


----------



## Breeaa

Tex your chart looks amazing! Hopefully you get at positive with the fmu! I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Fern, 9 weeks already? Woohoo! How's the morning sickness? Glad you and hubs had a better day. Hopefully it'll all blow over soon. 

J, woohoo! Way to hook him in. Congrats! 

M&S, wrong hole. lol 

Dobs, sorry about the upcoming colonoscopy. You did say colonoscopy right? I had a lot to catch up on. It sounds awful, but reminds me of a Bill Engvall comedy skit when he talks about having one. 

Campn, sorry you're so miserable! The third trimester is really rough. I just started getting mild back pain but other than that and some spd pain, I still feel ok. Try to take it easy! 

CB, woah! You're so close. She will be here before you know it! Woohoo!

Gigs, I'm rooting for you to get a bfp soon! 

I really tried to get everybody but I know I missed some. I apologize. I had to catch up on 10 pages. Lol 

Afm, had my midwife appt last week. I have another on the 12th (35 weeks) and then I'll be going weekly. It's getting real! I'm finishing packing bags and making lists of what I want to get done around the house. Baby is super wiggly, I guess i just feel it more since it's getting so big. I'm starting to get scared about labor. Pain meds aren't an option at the birthing center aside from nitrous oxide. The ring of fire is what I'm most afraid of. I've been watching "One born every minute" on YouTube and it's terrifying and exciting. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Breea the 'ring of fire' & pushing out piles is whats scaring me Lol but im rubbish with pain :shock: your 34wks so just behind me & the weeks will fly by aswell esp with weekly mw apts! ;) love One Born, i have a few recorded but not watched since April time.. Maybe i should start & just face the music lol

M&S ... Lol the wrong hole! So glad you got some in the regular aswell! You never know, ov'ing maybe lurking still, losses do weird things with our cycles xx

Sometimes symptoms are diff with each pg Gigs, fx'd girly :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

Phew! Finally caught up at 4 a.m. lol
Just finished some BD:sex: as we planned it anyhoo and did NOT expect to see a +opk so soon:shock:!
Kinda my fault as I was off a day- kinda celebrated the marriage legalization that night, :drunk: but didn't DTD lol - thot I was cd9 that night, but was cd10:dohh:
That opk was neg, as expected, but Saturdays was bling bling positive!:shock:
To top it off, I am not sure if it was a new soap or a new lube we tinkered with PRE-fertile window, but me girly bits are irritated grrr and it feels between mild itching at times and that pre UTI feeling :growlmad:
NOT amused. Gonna do a light betadyne douche in the a.m....well more around the outer parts, and hope that clears it.
My cervix literally went high and open last night in a matter of hours, so we shall see when the temp shifts:shrug:

*Gigs* forgot to say our tats are on both our left forearms by the elbow. Planned to do tat wed bands, but the guy we used has been in the biz over 23 yrs and gave the cons- blurring, palm side wearing away faster etc so we nixed that for the upper forearms since I already had the inner wrists done.

*M&S*wrong hole :rofl: Been there done that!

*Dobs* I love you woman! Hope your dream comes true for us as well!

*Campn*:wacko: catching up after like a week away is hellascious! but I take it a bit at a time!

*Tex* I agree you may have a llate implant. I was thinking your cd21?? where the dip is perhaps, so maybe not beingh fmu, there was not enought hcg for that cheapie to pic up - which is likely a 25-50 miu test:shrug:
Your chart is amaze-balls! I am super sure you will get that lovely bfp byt the look of it! Just climbing away !:plane:

Here's my opk pics below from cd 10/11 NOT 9/10 as I labeled!
Hoping I don't O until cd13 so we can get more BD in!


----------



## wookie130

M&S- LOL @ "wrong hole"...and yes, I typically do use OPK's, so that the one measily shot we have is well-timed. However, I ran out, and need to purchase more for next cycle, so this cycle I just bd'd on CD 15, as I typically ovulate on CD 16 like clockwork. Meh.

Texas- I'm holding out hope for you!!! That chart!

Campn- I hate the 3rd tri. HATE IT. If there is ever a time in life where one feels subhuman, fat, uncomfortable, exhausted, and fairly incapacitated, it is while carrying a human during the last 12 weeks of pregnancy or so. I can completely empathize with you, and I hope more comfy days are ahead. For your sake, I also hope she doesn't go overdue at any point, but with the GD stuff, your ob/midwives probably will not let that happen.

Fern- I can't believe you're 9 weeks already! So wonderful! :happydance:

J- Well-timed :sex: !!! Yay!

AFM- I'm probably like 5 dpo. I'm not terribly optimistic about this cycle, but whatever. We went out to eat last night at a fabulous restaurant for my birthday, and I ate myself practically ill. LOL!!! Oh well. It was a nice day, and I'm now 38. Hears to my ever-declining fertility! :beer:


----------



## shaescott

So I need you ladies' help. Remember how I mentioned that TTC and preg game I wanted? Well SO is going into video game design and he said he thought I should come up with more detailed concepts about it... He said there needs to be a way to keep score though so I need some little games incorporated in, like get the sperm to the egg etc. I need y'all to come up with little mini games for during the pregnancy?


----------



## TexasRider

We'll my temp is down some today... I didn't test today. I'm just going to ride it out and see what happens. Fingers crossed I have a Norma period and maybe I will end up getting pregnant before I have to have all those tests done. But if not then it's not a huge deal. It is what it is.


----------



## gigglebox

Hugs wook, you've proven to be fertile in the past to i hope it'll happen very soon for you! I think it may be a good plan to try and get multiple "donations" in a cycle though...

Shae, can you explain what you already were thinking again for the game? Maybe we can help brainstorm ways to elaborate on what you're already thinking.

Tex, hugs to you too. I think because of your avatar, i always read your posts in a sad tone. I can really appreciate your outlook though. It's sad and frustrating that ttc can take so long...but there's not a whole lot we can do. I'm trying to hard to have the "it'll happen, just a matter of time" approach, but it's very difficult!

J, are you guys having a honeymoon? What did your mom say? How does your son feel about it? And where are photos?!


----------



## DobbyForever

I just woke up. Cannot process.

J excellent timing keep up that bd. You should have him do one of those home sperm check kits for fun after your fertile window. Always wondered if they work

Bree OMG! I have "the final countdown" in my head now. Eep! And colposcopy definitely not colonoscopy. Thank goodness. I am not ready for a colonoscopy.

Tex hoping that temp pops back up. I know it is better to be a realist/prepare for the worst, but I got my bfp on a day my temp dropped and it kept going up and down. Hope the b* witch stays away

Shae will think on it too sleepy

That's all I remember sorry!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh and my wondfos have looked exactly the same for three days >< so much for an early O


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it was the game I suggested earlier where your character and their SO go through TTC and it doesn't show the BD obviously but has the technical aspects of it like the OPKs and temping and the testing. It would have difficulty levels of TTC so normal is 20% chance each cycle and you can adjust it or select a fertility complication or have it randomly select the chances for you. And it has the 25% chance of miscarriage and the chances of genetic and other abnormalities, pregnancy issues like GD, but you also have like scans and positive stuff too, but anyway I need to have mini games cuz otherwise it's just kinda there, it's boring. So for TTC my SO said a little make the sperm get to the egg game, but I'm not sure what to do during the pregnancy.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Can you guys check out my chart? I don't know what the heck is going on. I usually have an 11 day lp. Now im late and ics are still stark negative. So confused!!


----------



## shaescott

Happy- hm is def looks like you O'd when FF says... Maybe your lp is just adjusting... Or maybe you have a late implanter?


----------



## OhHappyZ

I have no clue. I know I o'd three days later than usually. And I've been testing like crazy with nothing but a squinter on an Frer, but it didn't have dye so I'm not getting my hopes up. I've spotted two times with nothing between and today my cervix is high, soft and open which is super weird.


----------



## DobbyForever

Late implant maybe? You had a random drop then rise a few days ago which could explain the neg ics


----------



## OhHappyZ

I sure hope sooooooooo. Gah I'm so nervous!


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> I just woke up. Cannot process.
> 
> J excellent timing keep up that bd. You should have him do one of those home sperm check kits for fun after your fertile window. Always wondered if they work
> 
> Bree OMG! I have "the final countdown" in my head now. Eep! And colposcopy definitely not colonoscopy. Thank goodness. I am not ready for a colonoscopy.
> 
> Tex hoping that temp pops back up. I know it is better to be a realist/prepare for the worst, but I got my bfp on a day my temp dropped and it kept going up and down. Hope the b* witch stays away
> 
> Shae will think on it too sleepy
> 
> That's all I remember sorry!

:rofl: I thought I had it wrong but was too lazy to go back in the pages and look. Lmao well thank goodness it's not the other!


----------



## shaescott

Happy I see you marked AF starting on FF, sorry :(


----------



## OhHappyZ

Yep. Stupid witch. She tricked me :cry: Worst cycle ever. Now I have awful AF pains and back pains while heading back from our road trip. Just counting down the miles till I can get a warm purring kitty on my tummy.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry *Happy* :hugs:
Also- :hi: to *Michelle* as I missed your official intro :blush:
My opk today is negative, and I have thoroughly managed to give my man performance anxiety :dohh:
Gah bad timing lol
And I thought live in penis made TTC easier :rofl:
I feel so bad for him, as he was so excited up to today, and I know it's wearing on him. We did DTD very late last night/early a.m., but not sure how much leaked out:shrug:
Was aiming for a def cup insert and reg BD tonight but hasn't happened either way tho he has made the effort all day...
I'm gonna just let whatever happens happens, and go with the flow....off to watch porn with him :rofl:
My opks below:


----------



## shaescott

J are you taking soy this cycle? It seems you're O'ing early lately.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, maybe you could have a mini game of guessing the babies genders by looking at scans. Like there could be 10 images and you had an option to choose boy or girl. Points awarded based on how many you got right...?

J, oh no! Hope he can get a bit more out for ya ;) is it possible that wasn't your true surge? Isn't it usually two days of positive opk's?

I'm so bummed...there is a giant pimple growing on my cheek. This is not a good sign. I was pretty optimistic but now i'm afraid i'm out yet again :cry: the longer this takes, the bigger the age gap between kids and i already felt like it was too big :( and who knows how much longer this could take. Ugh, if i just didn't miscarry...it'd be a mere 4 months from a baby in my arms :( 

Blah. I'm so over this ttc game. But there's nothing i can do but stick with it....uuugggh the waiting sucks! Im aching for my babe now :cry: 

The broodiness struggle is real.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, just remember that acne or pimples can be a sign of pregnancy too. Don't count yourself out until the witch shows.

Happy, sorry the witch showed for you, on to the next cycle. 

J, your man sounds fantastic! :) Beautiful tats too btw. Fx the live-in penis did its job this cycle otherwise it'll be a lot easier to get the juice next month. I am sure it's this month tho!!

AFM, had my brother come up for a visit, hubby did a break job on his car, and then he helped us start the tear down of an old outbuilding (had to stop as there is a pair of swallows feeding their young in the building). Then the men moved on to starting the basement renovation, tearing down the ceiling.
Also, happy to report that I am starting to win the battle against the egg stealing ravens. :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

What is the link between soy and fertility? I've mostly read that soy should be avoided when ttc, but some ladies in here have talked about it like a good thing?


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks pl, though i remain unconvinced. Congrats on your battle tactic! How many eggs are you getting now?


----------



## JLM73

*Happy*- we refer to Soy Isoflvones for TTC taken for 5 days just like a natural version of Clomid. It helps strengthen ovulation, increase chance of more than 1 egg release, and/or ensure mature eggs depending on which days you take it.

*Shae* I skipped Soy and Eve Prim oil this round, since I tried it 2 cycles in a row.
Just wanted to see how my bod would do post supps, as sometimes they kick you back in sync:shrug:
I am actually O- ing my normal time again. cd13 ( today)
And weeeeeee boy did we have lift off!!:plane:
I got an .8 temp rise this morning:shock:
And as a bonus- my hubs gifted me with a lovely cup of pickle juice this morning:winkwink:
I'm laying now with hips propped and all, will put the softcup in before I get up.
:thumbup: We decided to do both :sex: and cup insem since we weren't sure how much leaked out the first time in the midst of passion:rofl:

*Gigsey*:hugs: I agree pimples are def a preggo sign as well!
Sorry you are feeling the strain, but you are far from out this cycle Lady!
:dust: to us all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs to everyone

Feeling crappy. Opks are lightening not darkening so all hope of a short cycle is fading fast. SO is still putting a condom on then getting pissed at me for not being satisfied. Of course my whole demeanor changes. A- I want to ttc. B- the condom doesn't feel good C- it itches after we use them D- it would be nice to enjoy sex again. I feel like I am back in my old relationships where I got nothing out of dtd so I just lay there thinking about my to do list


----------



## gigglebox

:( so sorry Dobs. Wish I knew a solution...I just feel like SO is being unreasonable, given he was ok with it before. Hugs hugs.

And J, that temp is high! Maybe all this time it didn't work was fate, so you could get a bfp with hubby <3 Good luck this cycle!

Afm, feeling out. I did manage to not test today, but i'll most likely test tomorrow morning. I really wish we had more chances as this than just once a month :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I agree this once a month is bull. Logically, I understand where the PTSD comes into play but ffs. If I can swallow up my depression to play happy Suzy homemaker he could suck it up and give me a load. Ok apples and oranges but ugh. I'm being borderline (if not passed it) abusive though. He shouldn't be pressured into it. I just feel like his shrink needs to stop enabling him and get him to cope and move on.

Can't wait to see your test tomorrow! FXed!

And j I agree with what gigs said


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* AGREED! I actually feel better about NOT having had the donors work this past year+ now. Not that it would matter as the new man LOVES kiddos- ANY kiddos lol.

:growlmad: WTH is the deal with once a month chances grrr.
Hell Nature could at LEAST take away the need to bleed or make the egg live 3 days :rofl: Just sayin....

So we went to pick up DS today and ex-ass - his dad, came allll the way to the car to check hubs out :rofl: It was SOOO obvi, since ex-ass NEVER even walks DS out of the house- he has his mom do it.
He was none too happy. DS has been babbling about hubs I'm sure.:haha:
He will def have more to babble about as hubs just surprised DS with a new Baseball Glove, and soft training ball (DS's very first set). They are in the yard now playing.

*Happy* this is for you about Soy and TTC:
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25234421/soy_isoflavones_for_dummies

We are off to SeaWorld in a couple hours for a special 4th of July day.
Oh and Happy 4th to all you ladies!


----------



## OhHappyZ

Dobs, I have ptsd too. I can sympathize with him a bit. I promise you that he doesn't want to feel and act the way he does, but we don't have control. Over time it will get better. I am glad he is getting help. It helped me so much. Plus my dh is so supportive and that really really helped me a lot. I would blow up over nothing or get paranoid and he would calmly talk to me and work it out and it helped a lot. I have come leaps and bounds from where I was originally. My incident that caused it happened when I was a child so I have a bit different experience, I'm not sure what his is. But for me, the only residual issues that I have really are a bad memory (it gets very frustrating at times when I forget entire conversations or events, but sometimes cool because I can watch a movie over and over and it is like new every time) and for some reason it gave me issues with numbers (I get odd numbers and even numbers confused. Like I frequently switch 3, 5, and 7, which can be so frustrating because I do the accounting for my shop and I have to write everything down otherwise I will never remember it). So I know how hard we can be to live with and deal with, but your patience and understanding and support will help him tenfold what the counselor will help with. :hugs: You are a strong woman for sticking by his side and loving him for who he is, flaws and all.


----------



## shaescott

J I'm confused it looks to me like you O'd CD12 not 13. Explain? 

Anyone have ideas for that game thing? Mini games throughout the pregnancy?


----------



## DobbyForever

Noooo down with SeaWorld! Their fireworks shows are so god awful for their animals! I f*ing hate SeaWorld so much. I cannot wait to see orcas in the wild in Alaska as they should be. Sorry. I REALLY really hate SeaWorld.

But awwww for the glove and playing catch. That's cute. And lol at ex ass

Happy thank you. I needed that.

Shae no sorry been trying to figure out my .plans for the day and so is being unhelpful


----------



## JLM73

Shae I usually O overnight, and my cervix wasn't soft or wide open until last night around 10pm, so that fits my usual O date of cd13ish. It likely occurred in the wee hours of cd12 going into cd13, and I temp at 9am so that's enough time for the temp to shift :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbers* I hope SO pulls head from ass and gives up the juice willingly before your eggy pops! He needs to realize you all are young, but he was well aware of the age frame you wanted your kiddos!
I get the ptsd part, but you both have had this talk rinse and repeat soooo long now!
It's really not fair for him to stress you like this every cycle, especially after telling you he was on board....grrrr. That's my biggest pet peeve when ppl don't honor their agreements! sorry hun :hugs:
As for Sea World- a close fam friend of hubs invited us there like day 1 datingLOL
and we are mainly going to eat at the Sharks Underwater Grill Restaurant there, as the fam friend's daughter works there and arranged the tix and all:shrug:
Not sure if we will even stay for the fireworks, as we were just at a fireworks party 2 days ago for my Realtor/Friend.
The restaurant looks very cool tho - see below:


----------



## gigglebox

May have just caved and bought a 3 pack of frer :blush:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, the yesterday I got 14 eggs which made me happy, then in the afternoon we still saw ravens flying over our house with eggs in their beaks. They must be waiting behind the ducks behind just waiting for eggs to drop. today i accidentally slept in too long so the girls were locked up for an hour longer but was rewarded with 21 eggs! More bird netting is going up over the runs now.
I can't believe just how many eggs the ravens have stolen! How is your egg business going ?
And don't count yourself out of the ttc just yet for this month! 

J, that is a cool setting for a restaurant!


----------



## DobbyForever

That restaurant does look cool. I still hate SeaWorld lol gonna broken record that the same way I broken record wanting a baby lololol

Pl yay for 14 eggs!

Gigs I love that you caved welcome back to the dark side


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, lir egg business is miserable. We're only getting 3 eggs a day right now :( i'm not sure what to do, or what we're doing wrong, of if it's the molting aftermath and since they molted they're flight feathers, they may not lay for the rest of the season....

Dobs, you enabler you.


----------



## Fern81

Fx gigsey!

PL- 21 sounds good! Do you eat some or sell all?


----------



## gigglebox

ugh. just DTD and i'm sore after. this happens when I'm close to starting AF :( 

things just got a whole lot bleaker :cry: 

i'm so ready for this to happen. I hate that I have to keep waiting for factors outside of my control to "click".


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, we are selling our duck eggs. They catch a good price here, but compared to what the grocery store sells them for, I am way to cheap with my prices!

Gigs, yes usually the Molt will cause a break in laying but so will when the days get shorter. Keep your routine the exact same each day, and hopefully they'll come back. Days haven't shortened that much yet.


----------



## gigglebox

I know...we had 3 weeks of rain and it sent them into a premature molt. Since we had so much overcast, the daylight decreased and those damn idiots were like WINTER'S COMING! MOLT! And here we are. 

J, either I missed your response or you are dodging my question ;) what did your mom say about the marriage? And are you moving in with him?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that sucks... are you still having the overcast weather? Can you try to extent the daylight with other light sources? I know a lot of people in the northern parts of Canada do that to keep their chickens laying through the winter. 
When we lived in AB I extended my chicken coop hours too, mainly for the reason that I worked 12 hours a day and when I checked on the birds I wanted light. My eggs all froze before I got to them ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- sucks about the no production of eggs... Fingers crossed those birds get their act together pronto. 

Dobs- sorry Hun. It sucks when you and SO aren't on the same page. 

J- fingers crossed this is it for you and you get your baby with new hubby! 

Afm- still no AF but I didn't test. I'm still holding out. I feel like she will show eventually. I most likely didn't O on cd 10 then? I have no clue what's going on but I will give it a few more days and then test if she is still awol.

I'm absolutely beat from the holiday weekend and from working on our house. Got all the carpet ripped up this weekend and hauled out a few more cabinets. Now we wait on the Sheetrock guy and the door installer guy to finish their stuff and then we will get to prime and paint. The Inlaws leave Thursday on a trip and I cant freaking wait!!!


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, keeping my fingers crossed that just sore from a pregnant uterus! 

Texas, your chart is looking great! I hope to see a bfp soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, how did you not test yet! This is coming from the girl who didn't test until she was officially 1 day late...

I am under the watchful eye of the dog... his meal is prepared, just cooling off now, and he doesn't understand why it hasn't hit his stomach yet!

Brea: omg you are due next month! Did you ever post pictures of the completed nursery?


----------



## gigglebox

I second nursery pics!

Pl, we have lights up but it's not doing the trick. We might should try to lengthen the time again...

Thank you all for the positive juju, but i'm feeling pretty pessimistic. To top it off, i've been having stomach cramping all day, like you do with a stomach virus. Really hope that's not a thing i'll have to deal with.

Tex, can't believe your willpower! Hope you get that bfp, and if not, that af hurries up so you can get on with the next cycle.


----------



## TexasRider

I tested saturday and no dice. I'm thinking maybe my O date is wrong. I will give it a few more days and see if AF shows or not


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I've also read that egg production depends on what type of light you use. Your regular light bulb won't cut it but it has to be one of those real sunlight output kind of lights. If you do a search on the big chicken forums the topic has been hugely discussed. I can inbox you the forum name if you want. I don't recall the light type needed as I only aimed for low energy usage and having light in the coop when I needed it. ;) I think chickens require 14+hours of light to produce, I imagine ducks aren't that much different.

Tex, I must have missed Saturdays post.. your chart still looks fantastic, what cd are you on?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA lately. I've been reading along and will continue to but anxiety and depression has really been hitting me hard. So I may or may not post much.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, were you able to get results from the tests last week? Sorry you are feeling anxious, is ms also still hitting you hard?

As for the anxiety, etc I hear once you become a parent it doesn't really stop anymore. We just learn to live with it in different ways.
:hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> Tex, how did you not test yet! This is coming from the girl who didn't test until she was officially 1 day late...
> 
> I am under the watchful eye of the dog... his meal is prepared, just cooling off now, and he doesn't understand why it hasn't hit his stomach yet!
> 
> Brea: omg you are due next month! Did you ever post pictures of the completed nursery?

OH trust me, I know it!!! I'm counting down the days until I turn 37 weeks, which will be the 24th of this month. That's puts me in the clear to have the babe with my midwife in the birth center. Any earlier and I'll be a hospital transfer. 

No nursery for us! We have 3 bedrooms and each kiddo has their own room now so baby is with us. Plus we wouldn't know which took to put baby until after its born. I usually cosleep with my babies for the first year anyway. It's much easier with breastfeeding.


You're more than halfway PL! Pretty soon you'll be suffering in the last weeks. :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

Aww greenie? What's wrong? I know the first trimester is stressful but you're almost there. Could it be hormones getting you down? I hope you start to feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ladies pray for a positive opk tomorrow cuz today I celebrated the independence of some :spermy: into my who ha! And I highly doubt SO will have this lack of judgement a second time


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* I totally LOVE co sleeping and BFing! I have saved my co sleeper mini bed from DS just for this!

*MrsG* Sorry you are feeling down! I hope it passes quickly so your GIRL and BOY keep your spirits up!:winkwink:

*Giglette* Sorry about the early molt and egg decrease! I agree with* PL*- not that it's the same at all, but when I looked into breeding certain rare large lizards ( LOL) they specified you can NOT just use bright lights- it had to be UV emitting type etc. Hope the gals perk up on laying soon!

As for me and hubs- mom likely knows, but is staying in her lane for once- hubs posts a ton of FB posts with lovey dovey comments, so she can figure it out.
She likes him - it's just me she is bat shit with :haha:
We are looking into moving out to a lease to own, and renting his place out. He lives and hour from me and we have not been apart AT ALL for the last 2.5 weeks, so we pretty much live together at my house with dogs and mom, and his place 1-2 days a week. Once he starts teaching again this fall, I will stay at his place more to replace damaged/rotted wood, paint, tile etc while he's working, so we can get his place rdy to rent sooner.
We are looking for something with a bit of land - he's onboard for my mini farm as well- :cloud9: sooo love this dude LOL.

Also for those asking about pics- we didn't do any wedding pics- waiting till October .

Also:blush: I totalllllly found out why my vajay is wreaking havok with itching and irritation the last few days....
Hubs had a haircut and his goatee trimmed up the other day, and ever since then his nether kisses lead to me wanting to scrape my V skin off with a brillo pad :rofl:
He has very soft beard hair, but NOT after the short trim up eeek!
Just hoping the irritation doesn't lead to any vag bacteria/irritation etc.

Also my opk for cd 13 was positive again!?!
Anyhoo here's a pic below of me n hubs from cpl days ago...


----------



## JLM73

*DOBaliscious!!!!*:wohoo::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## DobbyForever

;). Definitely tried my patience with his drunk antics but the moment he promised me his swimmers I was like pour this man another momma wants to be a momma

Cute pic j! Haven't read anything will catch up after sleep


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs sorry about the ducks not producing the eggs. Also I hope it's not AF cramps and stomach bug.

Brea here's to your baby staying pit til at least the 24th :)

Greenie sorry about anxiety and depression:hugs:

Texas ugh your chart is like the worst cliffhanger. Also glad you get a break from MIL soon :)

Dobby :happydance: I hope you get positive opk today.

J, lovely picture. You both look so happy. I hope you guys get a bfp :)


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, is the forum byc? That's so crazy about the light. I've read on it before and people have said any ol' light will do. We have two led flood lights and christmas strands up. I'll definitely give the uv lights a try. I'm desperate and not ready to give up on this business yet! Although hubs is....he says it's too much of a pain in the ass. He wants to start running meat birds.

J, look at you two! So happy you're happy and you guys have a pretty solid plan in the works. 

Dobs!!! :happydance: :dust: I reeeaaallly hope you ov soon or this is a start of a new trend! Just don't make a big deal about it to him, maybe he'll do it again :thumbup:

Awww Green <3 so sorry about the nerves and such. I really hope once you see those little cuties again it'll alleviate the bad feelings. Too bad we can't buy at home ultrasound machines too, amirite?


----------



## gigglebox

Here's today's test at 9dpo. Wasted my last "old school" frer :/ i feel like there's an extremely faint something, but i think it's just the antibody strip. I think i'm not pregnant and fighting off a stomach bug :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## TexasRider

For someone who asked... Brea maybe? I am CD 27. Kindara thinks I am only 13dpo and fertility friend is still thinking 17ishdpo. I'm not sure anymore. I'm just gonna ride it out a few more days and see what happens...

Green- sorry you're so anxious dear. It sucks that when you've waited so long for something and then you get it you can't enjoy it. I hope the anxiety goes away soon so you can enjoy your pregnancy.

Gigs- I feel like I can see something faint but it could be my eyes playing tricks.


----------



## Michellebelle

J, you guys are so cute!

Dobby, great news about the swimmers! Hope you get a pos opk today!

Texas, good luck! Hope your BFP happens soon!

Over here, AF is about to arrive. I'm taking a break this cycle from meds while I get a pap and colposcopy done. Hoping everything comes back fine so we can ttc again next cycle!


----------



## Fern81

Gigs I totally see that!!! Fx fx fx!

Tex and also fx that you get a shy bfp. :)

Good job dobby on hopefully being in with a chance :).

Michelle - ugh sorry about looming af :(.

J- you look veeerrryyy happy :)


----------



## gigglebox

Another pic, i tried to mark the line with hair lol--i put it about where i see the line...but again, fairly certain it's just the test strip.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey* :-k I saw something before I even enlarged the pic, and it has a pink hue in a way....
You are the better judge IRL, but I really really hope this is your start of a BFP Lady!
I hope you are like Campn...she was convinced she was OUT and bam! lol
Also - I couldn't do meat birds after getting used to personalities etc. 
I hope the UV bulbs do the trick!


----------



## gigglebox

Smu, because i'm a true addict.

I totes have some sort of illness.

And mom just called and told me my cousin is pregnant.

Uggggghhhhhhhsnndndndnakkakejjedj.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to be selfish but the hangover is real which is bizarre because I only had 4 beers....

Gigs I think I see something but I am, as aforementioned, hungover so lol

Afm fmu opk was darker than the last two days but nowhere close to positive. I usually surge in the afternoon so hoping maybe a later test will be positive but it would be just my luck to O late again this cycle.

Tex agreed love the break from mil but sorry about the perplexing chart =\

Green, huuuugs do you talk to anybody about it? Aside from us or hubs? Sometimes just talking and being heard helps?

Michelle! We're colposcopy buddies!!! I hope it isn't AF though!

Ummmm brain fart....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I see a shadow of something when I zoom in on your wally.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Dobs. Not seeing much in person. Hoping beyond hope i see something better tomorrow...if not, this is going to be a rough period.

Also, that opk is getting close. If not this evening, maybe tomorrow? 2 days out is totally doable.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs I think I see something, fx this is your start to a real strong sticky line!!
as for the lights, there are controversial discussions about it, even whether or not it's ethical to do it. Byc is one of the forums I thought I'd read about it, but try some of the Canadian ones as we deal with some really short and cold winter days. (Alberta chickens etc) 

Dobs, fx the man juice had good to timing!

I slept terrible last night , kept tossing and turning for a stupid back ache.. it finally got a bit better when my body went across the bed. Good thing hubby work away from home ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed a convo about lights. On which topic I know nothing lol

He's sleeping over tonight. If the opk is positive I will see if he will donate again. Otherwise I won't push it until it is positive. I'm not going to say anything and just see what he does.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I think I see a really faint line on frer. I can't tell on walmart cheapie. Bnb really can screw up the image resolution though. FX!! 

Pacific glad back is feeling a bit better 

Dobby, FX you get positive today or tomorrow. 

Michele sorry about having to do colposcopy. They are uncomfortable but not horrible in my experience.


----------



## DobbyForever

I took a smu opk (1 hour later) and it seems a hair darker. I accidentally cast a shadow on it but I already tossed it so uggggh really hoping for a CD 13 0, I can work with 0-2 timing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap Dobs, that second one looks waayyy darker! Almost as dark as the control! Fx!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! My ovary is definitely waking up and crampy this morning so she needs to get on it!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles *that 2nd opk is def darker, much closer....maybe try some "party of one" sexy time?? I read a long time ago that it can urge the bod to become fertile sooner.
Also, good plan on not pushing SO, perhaps more libations:haha:
And worst case O-2 is awesome:thumbup:

*Gigs* I secong PL on all the reasons birds can be light bumped to lay. Even here in FL tropical breeders do it with parrots etc.
As for your test- STILL see that light 2nd line- I def saw it in the orig. as well.
I am so tickled for you hehe.:bunny:
What dpo are you?? I am oh so off task in keeping up with everyone!

Hubs is stressing financials atm since pay is once a month :shock:
NEVER heard of that in my county for teachers...nor anyone. 
We are gonna look at a couple homes today to try and get biz goin faster, and tenants in sooner!
I've been debt free 7+ years so I am soooo out of payment mode of thinking lol


----------



## TexasRider

J- I only get paid once per month as well. Around the 25th of each month. Depends on when the 25th falls sometiws we get it a day or 2 early


----------



## JLM73

omg *Tex *I sooooo applaud you all! I would NEVER be able to plan ahead and restrict like that, and I am not even a shopper! I just have the CLOUD for things breaking at inconvenient times!
He is stressing bad now- but he tends to spend at will more than I do, so I will be the CFO::haha:
More like secretary- Um boss...you know we have to pay such and such in 3 days....perhaps we should skip this purchase:rofl:

I don't mind. I rarely buy anything ( other than splurge food items) until something is broken hehe.

The sooner I can get us onto a non deed restricted property, the sooner I can start doing stud fees at $1200 each and getting paid to show other ppls dogs, but I have to have a indoor/outdoor kennel set up.

Market is a bust due to heat until this fall. My realtor offered me to work with her again, but I would have to get my license and I'm not really all that into it.
Will see- gonna do whatever I have to in the meantime.

Also for Sh*ts and giggles I looked up our due date if we conceived ystrdy - July 4th lol
I would be due March 27- Aries- and most importantly over spring break so hubs would be off work yay! lol.
The simple joys in life I tell you!


----------



## gigglebox

J, i'm 9dpo. Still early, i know, but my body is giving me signs that af is on the way, not a bfp :( i'm still hopeful, but quite doubtful. 

Also, i'm pretty sure my mom also got paid monthly when she taught. So will you be renting out rooms or looking for a house with a basement apartment or something?


----------



## TexasRider

Well thank goodness my husband gets paid weekly so that helps a lot. My check basically takes care of the 2 car payments house payment student loan and few smaller things. His is for the rest and food and gas lol


----------



## JLM73

We would be renting his 2/1 home out fully- aiming for college students as it is near many, and FL Southern College- which is popular. There are no basements in FL really- very rare as we have high water tables here.

We will def look for non deed restricted land - so far checking out a few manufactured homes that aren't centered on property- as they are super cheap VERY modern inside - fireplaces/ garden rubs granite counters etc, but in the 80k price range on 1-3 acres land- then we cna build a home on the other side over time, or older neighborhoods in his city- homes from 1950's-70s, but they own multi lots next to them so we can garden/dog kennel or build a rental home on 1 etc.
Just gotta see where we are heading. Hubs is willing to cash in all he retirement etc, but I don't wanna go there.
I am the one with reigns on the horses :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

J, I only get paid once a month. That's the norm around here. I hated it at first because my part time job got paid every two weeks. So it was like first check went all to bills and the second was my spending money. Now I just get one check and it all goes to bills... poop. Also, when you do conceive and he is ready to tell work he should ask about their paternity leave options. The teachers around here have EXCELLENT paternity leave. At my last district, it was 10 days before due date just like mom. The only difference is I think they get 3 weeks after birth rather than 6 weeks. But my district is willing to work out longer deals when you get paid but they do a pay cut (so basically whatever your daily rate is minus how much a subs daily rate is). I had a coworker whose daughter was due sometime in April, so he left for spring break the first week of April and didn't come back for the rest of the year. But yeah it was either the last working day of the month or the last Friday of the month. Definitely send us pics of any interesting houses! I'm with you though. I was one of the lucky few in my generation to graduate debt free, so I haven't had debt since the great financial rebound retail therapy crisis of 2010. So having this debt for a year had been killing me.

Well, I didn't have to push to have BD this morning. BUT as I suspected he is back to being freaked out and no :spermy: for me. The only upside is that I gave him down there kisses and he finished, but it wasn't a lot which is odd. But my suspicions that he didn't fully finish were confirmed when we DTD immediately. There was some definite twitching, but when he full on finished he pulled out. Headed over there tonight (change of plans) but if we even BD it'll probably just be pullout again. So O ovaries O like our baby's life depends on it!


----------



## DobbyForever

ok I know I am a poas (or opk) addict. Ladies! I think another hour and this bad boy is going to be positive!!!! I sure hope I don't get stressed and delay O
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Woohooooo! Go get yourself a massage!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I should I have like $150 worth of gift cards but I am trying to find a salon where I can get the most bang for my (or their) buck. I am like sitting here waiting to pee on another opk. Worse than poahpt


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs that is so positive! Can you get your man drunk enough that he forgets to pull out? Idk, I am at a loss for your man...


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, just get all dominatrix on him, and TAKE IT!!!! Bust out the whips and cuffs if you have to! Take what is rightfully yours!!! :rofl:

(But seriously, I hope you do get some today!)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, It'll definitely be blazing next time. I think this one is already positive...

I'm sitting here doing the thing. You know, researching the probability of a bfn 9dpo and positive the next....i know it's obviously possible, i'm just trying to keep hope alive over here. But i'm also trying to prepare myself for the inevitable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah no dominatrix would not work. He only tolerates having a sub and I only like being a sub. I also can't get him drunk on a work night so I just have to hope that last night's spermies made their way safely and can last. But we will see. 

Oh gigs. We have all done that search or some form of it. Hugs hugs don't go crazy! I have googled so many of those that I just see the same posts/threads over and over lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, just have the condom ready beside the bed, just poke a tiny hole through it before he gets there.

So, I just put our first 3 1/2 dozen duck eggs up for sale at the end of our driveway. :) *Squeal* let's hope they sell!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160705_115033.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I totally see a line there! 

Dobs yay for the pos OPK and the drunk :spermy:!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I'd count it as positive, way to go ovaries :dance: 

I don't think I could deal with only monthly payment check. That would really suck to me.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, I didn't know you have cayugas too! Or if i did, i forgot. Good luck with sales!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, mostly Cayuga's, not the best layers, but they and their eggs are pretty;) if I lived in the states I'd get my hands on some golden 300 from metzer.. air cargo is just a killer for me ;) my brother may be working in Seattle by next spring, so I'll try to have them shipped to his address and drive them over the border with me. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just glad teachers can defer pay because if I was expected to pay bills 12 months a year and only get paid 9 months a year... Nope lol

Honestly I have never considered poking a hole. Leave them in the glove box or a pocket... Yes. But I kind of feel like if you finished inside of me 13 hours ago then is it really all that bad if I poked a hole tonight?

Pl good luck selling the eggs! They look yum

Afm latest opk is lighter and I am not amused. I did eat and have a tall glass of milk. I wanted to wait longer but I was having tummy trouble


----------



## gigglebox

I wouldn't worry yet dobs, that last one looks really good.

Pl, will customs let you take livestock over? Metzer is where we got most our flock. We got 10 cayugas and 50 whilte layer hybrids. Not impressed....the white layers are a pain in my ass. I guess they're all pretty dumb but the layers escape a lot, then freak out that they're separated from the flock and try to find a way back in (this is just during the day in the pasture with our temporary fencing, they can't get out of the night time enclosure). And when they don't, they just scavenge around and mess up the garden. We actually wanted goldens but they are so frequently sold out!

I should edit that there are only about 5 white layers that consistently do the escaping thing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I forgot who asked. But no I haven't talked to anyone. Except DH and today I talked to my mom. I thought about talking to my doc at my next appointment but I'll be seeing a midwife, not my doctor. So I'm not sure. 
Aside but anxiety and depression I feel completely unattached from this pregnancy. Everyone is so excited and I'm just overwhelmed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green hugs. A first pregnancy after a loss/ttc/twins is a lot to take in all at once. I hope it passes so you can go back to enjoying your pregnancy. I would mention it to the doc so they can reassure you.

Gigs and pl I had a quail egg in my pho the other day and immediately thought of you two

This was the opk that worries me that maybe my body might be doing more if the gearing up then not Oing crap
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs any chance your surge is over?

Mrs G , I'd say talk to the mw, mine is great at reassuring me that all is normal. I felt baby kick lots one week, and not at all the next, apparently all normal and hb was at 150 five minutes later.

Gigs, yes I can import livestock. Provided there are no outbreaks of bird flu etc. In April I got 10 embden geese from metzer and in hind sight should have got some ducks too. Metzer gets health tested all the time, all that the birds need to "immigrate" is a health certificate which costs $80.
Have you thought about getting ducklings in the fall, have them feathered out before the cold temps hit and then they should start to lay in the spring. I think most people purchase hatchlings in the spring/summer so I am thinking fall.
And I totally have 4 or 5 escape artists too.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I agree! I think since you felt Ov pains earlier your surge likely has ended, but you are soooooo good on your :spermy: up in there :thumbup:

And BONUS score on the Nether kisses HALF finish as you knoooowwww he had active :spermy: still in his urethra- then Immed sex ups the chances they got shuffled outta there during thrusts :wohoo:
I'm excited for you!

As for house hunting- saw 1 "land" parcel that had sooo much overgrown groundcover we could barely make the long walk down the long drive to the P shaped lot....which we never saw due to mega trees:roll:
Waaay too much to clear big $$ with tons of very tall junky oaks.

Then we met a realtor near where he works and it was a home from 1928 which we thot was cool, annnd 3 total lots so lots and lots of space a shed, dog kennel, workshop all fenced and cross fenced but meh Ghetto hood, and LOTS of work needed- not to mention settling issues on half the house, and the rooms were basically an upper loft are and were legit like 8ftx6ft!? 
Not sure when the previous Hobbit owners left, but ummm....NO! not fixable :rofl:
And TRUST me I brainstormed hard for only $85k asking....but I can't do ghetto hoods...

My opks are alllll over the fricking place :growl: but since I have had the same high temp 2 days in a row, me thinks I O'd btwn cd12-13.
Not to mention the pressure is REAL on hubs :haha:
I am not saying a word- but he just feels bad he can't finish due to stress:shrug:
I think we ar covered tho with the 1 :sex: and 1 insem ystrdy am with NO leakage, and soft cup in for 12+ hrs.:thumbup:

*Gigs* when ya taking another frer?
I totally saw that faint line:bunny:

Here's my crazy multi +opks with neg btwn:wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

It's possible but I'm not sure. I only tested once yesterday and I haven't been temping because I have been drinking or sleep deprived so temping is pointless. I would love to think I had an early O and my surge is ending, but I just have this feeling that's not the case. I have had days like this where I get one positive and then that's it.... Usually ends up being a late O cycle. Or I might get positives tomorrow and O CD 14. Only time will tell. But this 3.5 hour opk this late in the day... I'm calling today a negative. One positive does not a surge make in my eyes

Sorry you weren't able to find anything worthwhile today but it'll happen. Also totally understand the performance anxiety but I think you are covered. Not surge why your opks are still positive o.o
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok I took a quick shower and came out and it has dried like this... Do I trust pic a or pic b? Because I know they darken as they dry but this looks close to positive to me
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Flueky88

Hmmm, it looks positive. I don't tend to notice negatives becoming positives. Curious to see your temp tomorrow. It's crazy but sometimes I get excited to go to bed knowing I get to temp and hoping my temp stays up during LP.

J wow I had weird opks one cycle. Positives after O. I used to refuse to temp but bbt don't lie ;) sorry house hunting didn't go the best.

Gigs so when are you testing again?
Greenie I would definitely talk to your doctor. Maybe find support group too :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm hoping I get a good temp. Our plans changed from him staying here to me going there, so hoping it doesn't give me a bad temp. And lol bbt don't lie is so true. I just don' want this to be like the other cycle where one night he decided to finish in me but then I Oed late.


----------



## pacificlove

J, sorry about unsuccessful house hunting. For the first property could you fence the perimeter (even just a couple strings of electrical fence on a solar charger) and release a few goats. Bonus if they are dairy goats for cheese making;) or meat goats and raise your own meat while they do their job. Totally the way I think, just thinking out loud here since I think you said you wanted a bit of a homestead anyway.

Cb, haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## JLM73

*PL* Great idea...we will see. They are asking $39,9 for the vacant lot, but it needs ALOT of tree clearing which is my prob. I don't mind ground clearing, as we can burn it etc. Goats or sheep would be able to be rented. But tree services here to remove the oaks obstructing the drive etc are way expensive. They are like 30 feet tall.

*Dobs* :growlmad::trouble: Don't make me drive to Cali and shake you lol
TEMP!!!! Just use the adjuster! It works fine despite :wine: or :drunk:
It will show your shift at the very least, and you could always take some off your temp.
But that's better than guessing and wondering in TWW!
Part of my .8 temp rise is no doubt celebratory :blush: but I have NEVER had a temp shift past .58 so that means the .8 is the real deal - subtract for :wine: lol

I hope you do get in another libation fueled donation :haha: to ease your mind!


----------



## DobbyForever

Guess which dumbass forgot her bbt thermometer at home... Face palm


----------



## JLM73

Oh nooooo lol Sorry dobbles....you can still see a shift in a day, no worries!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I did manage to bring my opk though so there's that


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, those lines are looking pretty good, add that to your cramping and i think you may be in the game! Do you check cm? That might also give you a clue. Watery or egg white consistency is a good sign. Sticky or creamy, not so much.

J, how big is the lot? I always wondered about renting goats and what you do if you don't have a fence up...we're considering goats but they seem like such a commitment, like a dog. I'm not ready for that yet.

Pl, did i tell you i got three sebastopols? I love them. We just had two go down with some weird illness (basically acring drunk) and we think they may have eaten tomato leaves. I was worried but fortunately one is fully recovered and they other is well on her way with not so much as isolation. I thought about culling this flock and starting anew in the fall lie you suggested, but we're so reluctant to do the whole brooding thing again. metzer has a deal though where if you buy 60 goldens or whites, they'll give you up to 60 males free. Hubs was thinking it might be an profitable way to do meat. 

For whoever asked, i knlw in my heart of hearts i'm not pregnant so no more wasting frer until i see evidence i'm wrong. I'll just use a wally cheapie tomorrow. Might do one more the next day but generally i can count on the 10dpo result, i feel.


----------



## Hopefulxmom

Hi Dobby how are you doing lady:flower:

Didn't mean to jump in, I have just been stalking this thread for a while and never posted:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Hopeful likes me the best! I got a shoutout! :p lol jk hey hey welcome to our madhouse

Gigs... You make me want ducks (which I orginally Freudian slipped as dicks lol). I'm in a very weird mood. I am hoping the pity party leads to a bfp. Sometimes you have to throw your hands up on 9dpo, curse and swear, and give up all hope to get that bfp.

I don't check cm because I feel like I will contaminate myself lol/when I do I can never reach my cervix haha so I gave up. I am getting some more o like cramping on my left side now so fxed. SO seems tired so I doubt bf will happen


----------



## Hopefulxmom

Hahahaha!!! too funny!! I see what you mean by madhouse, lol. I have been driving myself insane for the past couple of days so I am pretty sure I will feel right at home:wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Remind me again where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Hopefulxmom

I am 9dpo for another couple of hours (it's nearly 11pm here).

Wait aren't you 9dpo too?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, Sebastols are so cool looking , glad they are on the mend! 
I've seen the metzer deal but I wonder if it's really worth it. For the 300s they said the males don't hold much for a meat birds, I just wonder if one can get enough meat on them to make it worth it.

J and gigs, there is a company here that rents goats. They walk your property first taking out anything that is bad for goats. They set up temporary fencing, bring the goats and when they are done they take down the fence.
I have a goat in milk that doesn't have her kids anymore so that is a twice a day commitment. No sick days. However, my mom goat with her baby, if I wanted to milk her, I'd either separate the kid at night or tape the teats over night. If I don't want to milk, just leave them alone. As long as they have shelter and food, they are happy. However, they are much tougher on fences! 

Dobs, can't wait to hear if you got some man juice ! Hole in the condom, etc..


----------



## DobbyForever

Hopeful, nope. Gigs is 9dpo as well. I'm waiting to or possibly Oed lol. Jury is out because I bbt failed this cycle. 

PL, I feel like between all the feathers and teets this is a full time commitment. how do you keep them all happy?! I know you say goats are low maintenance but my idea of low maintenance is like... A plastic plant lol

I will update. Right now he doesn't seem frisky at all. I seriously considered going to my parents and digging through their drawers to see if my stepdad has Viagra but I feel like hole poking and Viagra are a line I just cannot bring myself to cross lol. Basically, if I can't look my kid in the eyes and say this is how you were conceived.... Then it's a no go. I did swap out his condom for my been in the car on a hot summer's day one too many days condom though lol.


----------



## Hopefulxmom

Lmao @ your condom swapping Dobby!!! That is hilarious!!

I took your advice and have been temping every morning since I Od (except I missed a couple of days this weekend because I was out of town). Idk if I missed a dip or not but my temp spiked up this morning.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, you go girl and I totally hear you on the feeling bad about poking holes and Viagra ;) you are a saint of patience with that man!
As for keeping everyone happy: if you keep the basics right (food, housing and water) then the routine keeps everyone happy. Routine is a big one for happiness. 
As long as we don't have any major repairs, break outs etc, no one really takes up a lot of time, just combined they do take a moment. Haha
I have also learned that for example I can't do duck feeding and lock up until the goats are in their barn otherwise the goats break into the duck runs fkr duck feed. I learned my routines quickly;)


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovelies just checking in! 

Have been busy buying loadsa baby bits, buggy accessories, new comfy clothes to come home from hospital in eeeek! I'l be buying more along with Carseat tomorrow ;) im working today aswell & started to feel pooped now uhhh! Sleeping & rolling over just really hurts my lower back & pubic bone, the only thing that'll help now is baby popping out ha ha! 3 more working days left at work woop woop!!

Ive still my 36wk bump pic to take, next one is 40wks if im still pg :shock: 

How you feeling Pacific? How often will Drs/Midwives be keeping check on you? Placenta reasons.. 

Apologies ive not read back just this page on bits & bobs

Welcome Hopeful :wave:

Fx'd Gigs for poas stick today :thumbup: 

Dobby haha the possible Condom tampering :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Soon cb!! Xx

Gl with this cycle dobby. Hope you have a short, successful surge and swimmers waiting.

Green- I feel the same as you a lot of the time. First of all don't feel guilty, it's totally normal from what I've read and everyone I've spoken to. Hormones are hugely to blame and feeling overwhelmed makes sense, who wouldn't be esp with twins on the way? My sister cried non-stop during her twin pregnancy and she is NOT an emotional person at all. I already suffer from depression, PTSD and anxiety so every emotion is just amplified in pregnancy. I find chocolate helps, long chats to dh or other supportive family/friends (unload!), also exercise eg walking (ESPECIALLY when I don't feel like it!) to force the production of happy hormones (endorphins). I really get it, please pm me any time, we are going through the same thing at the same time and I think it's very scary & overwhelming for both of us. Hugs!!


----------



## Fern81

Also stalking for tests from giggles, flueky and texas. Just btw.


----------



## gigglebox

As predicted, nothing to see here :( i may take one more test tomorrow morning, then i'm done this cycle. I'm so deflated. Definitely feeling like the "fertility gods" just don't want me to have another kid.

Dobs, much respect for not doing anything super shady to make a baby. I couldn't do it either...

I'm trying to go up and visit my friend soon who has the preemie newborn. I think she's having some difficulty coping with being a new mom.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## campn

Gigs- I hope it turns super positive very soon for you hun! Fx!

Dobby- Does he know you're ovulating? Maybe you can rush him into sex in another room away from his condoms and tell him let's try natural for once! I thought all men hated condoms! 

Claire- Can't believe you'll be technically full term so soon! I'm so sorry about all the pains and aches, I've been experiencing SPD that I didnt have with DS but basically yesterday I almost crawled to the bathroom no joke. I can barely walk when it gets too bad. I've no idea what I'll do those next 10ish weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are sweet. Sadly, even if we start downstairs and the condoms are upstairs he either moves us upstairs when he is close or sends me to get one. No dtd last night. He went to bed at 9:30! Poor guy. I napped all day but he was way more hungover than I was and he had to work. My opk was definitely positive so I expect to O tonight. Worst case tomorrow so O-2 or O-3 timing I can live with. Just not loving it for a boy. My cousins all want me to have a girl and I'm like f* you all to hell boy first!

Gigs a Wally cheapie at 10dpo never was positive for me, preggo or not. They want you to have one and you will. Sometimes that just have a better look into our future for timing or they make us wait to appreciate it that much more. Hugs. And hugs to your friend as well adjusting to being a mom is hard, but to adjust with a preemie is that much scarier. She'll catch on soon :)

CB Awww love it! Cannot wait to see you little one!!!

Pl omg I can just picture the goat break in and as you said definitely something you learn because it happened.

Hopeful, do you use FF? You can put your chart in your sig for us to scrutinize

Campn even when we are ttc he gets anxious so he asked not to know. He call tell because my breasts get rounder and bigger and my tummy a little flatter and my sex drive goes up (partially out if ttc mode but also just biologically speaking). We both definitely believe that human women also go through heat because basically he gets super attracted to me/ omfg you are hot here is my man meat as opposed aww aren't you pretty/beautiful. And ahhhh you're almost at the last 10 weeks! Crazy! Sorry about the SPD :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

Dobby your opk is super positive!!! I really hope you get some (okay lots!!) of juice tonight! 

The man meat line made me laugh so much! I think you guys are the most kinky couple on here! Well, J too but we all know that ;) 

Green- I'm so sorry you've been feeling so down and can't feel connected yet, we all struggle so long to conceive so we expect to feel so completely overjoyed whenever we do get pregnant and the truth is it's not always the case. You'd be surprised how many women feel exactly the same out there! Big hug hun <3


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I've been wondering if you might have popped already ;) so exciting!! I think hubby and I will start buying things this month. Beside hand me down clothing we have nothing yet ;)
Here in Canada we only get 2 ultrasounds with a standard healthy pregnancy. One at around 8 weeks and and one between 18-20. The midwife wants me to get checked again at 32 weeks. She explained it to me like marking an x on a deflated balloon, once you blow it up the x moves up. She was either really good at playing it down or wasn't very concerned. Haha

Dobs, keeping my fingers crossed for you that the earlier sperm donation works.

Gigs, you could still be early...


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! It has to be from the 4th or yesterday. We are not together tonight because he has a previous engagement. I'm going to play distant today. If I can get him to emotionally miss me then he miiiiight invite me over, but usually after hanging with his crew on Wednesday nights he just wants sleep and study. Only once has he asked me over after hanging with them.


----------



## DobbyForever

I really want to catch this month because my birthday is 11dpo. That would be the best birthday present. It's all I want for my birthday. Well... That and a cruise to Alaska but the latter is already booked and ready lol


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* NICE +opk!
I still think you are in days-wise, but gurrrrrl get over being shady! He agreed, then backed out then gave up the :spermy: again the other day so pfffttt he Soooo knows he put you in the TTC game this round!
All is fairgame to me then- so leave the condom upstairs and when he SENDS you to fetch one- POKE it!!!! LOL
Perfect timing and set up....just sayin...

FF graced me with SOLID CHs this morning :happydance: AND on the day I would count from so I am officially 3 dpo! :bunny:

:hi: *Hopeful*!! welcome! Grab a seat on the TTC :wacko: Bus lol


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. I'm coming to terms with being out though. At least i ovulated...and i have one more chance at the early spring baby i want. 

Dobs, it doesn't get more positive than that!

I always wondered about the hole in the condom thing...does it leak after he removes it? Would it split? Or is the hole so small he'd never notice? 'Cause i just feel like if he knew something was wrong, he's instantly accuse you, kwim?


----------



## TexasRider

Wow Dobs that OPK is super positive! Fingers crossed for O soon so you are in with a chance at least. 

Gigs- sorry about bfn. It sucks and I hope you get a BFP soon.

J- yay for crosshairs! Always nice to get confirmation. 

Afm I have no idea what's going on. Still no AF and I have no idea if she will be here tomorrow or not... I guess I need to get a Pack of FRER and test tmrw of she doesn't show. I have no idea where else I would have ovulated. So either I am way late or maybe I Od on cd14 and I am 14dpo today? No clue....


----------



## DobbyForever

tex that is crazy. Hope you get answers soon!

J yay for 3dpo!

No answers for the condom questions because I have the same ones. I think if it was just one and one from his collection he wouldn't. We have had one or two condoms break. It just couldn't be a regular thing lol. He would likely check the wrapper. Tbh I have a precision cutter and superglue. I can pull the condom out, poke it, and put it back in with a seam so tiny and smooth he would never know. It took me about 30 tries to perfect, but I can do it perfectly now. I wouldn't use them out of guilt but if that time comes that I stop caring lol like 28 is round the corner and our year is up then.... Yeah. Anyway he pulled out this morning and no round two so just have to pray for that 0-2 sperm.


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw I just watch a lot of CSI/Law and Order and have way too much time on my hands. I have a lot of crazy thoughts but i never follow through on them which my therapist says is all that matters lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, Alaska cruise eh? I am trying to convince hubby to rent an rv and take the scenic/ coastal route up to Alaska through the north west territories. :) It probably won't happen for another 20 years.. haha.

Gigs, do you provide your layer ducks nesting boxes? I am debating on trying but then my research also shows a lot of"ducks will lay where and when they have to"


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that sounds fun! I always wanted to do the RV thing but I am too high maintenance lol. My mom can't travel far and she is paying my way as a birthday present, so this way I am only dropping a grand instead of two (dog boarding/excursions).

I'm curious if I may have Oed last night because of the cramping. Will test again throughout the day. If I am still getting dark positives by dinner then O is today, if it lightens up by dinner then I Oed last night. The only reason I say that is typically on O day by 10am that cvs brand should be darker than that
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Wow Dobs those opk's are super positive!! So sorry your not getting any bd'ing in at the moment :( hugs! 

Gigs how sensitive are those wally cheapies? 

Texas ahhh get a Frer pack girly!! Awaiting some tests from you too hehe! 

Camps sorry SPD is getting bad :( its awful pain isnt it?! Just take movements really slowly, evenings are worse for me, i walk around holding my girly bits & hobbling like an 80yr old.. they hurt so much! Hugs :hugs: Me & SO attempted jiggy jiggy the orher night.. Omg OUCH! I had to stop after 5 mins & i cried i was in so much pain, no sex until after baby arrives now :(


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I'm going to confidently say you're in with a chance this cycle! Very excited for you. 

PL, I have a ton of nesting boxes (13 total i think). They use one or two of them, but they also lay all over the place. It seems it's pretty split between random dispersement and several laying in the same couple of nests (sometimes just dug out shallow spots in the mulch or dirt).


----------



## gigglebox

I think wally is 25miu, but countdown says 70% of pregnant people get a positive by 10dpo. I know i still have a chance but i'm not counting on it. 

Good news though! I got a spot in the farmer's market this week! It's like a huge application process and we were put on a "back up" list, you have to wait for them to give you a spot on a weekly basis. Now i'll be busting my ass trying to prep for Saturday.


Also, I can't believe I forgot to mention it but DS is starting preschool tomorrow! He is eager to go, however I'm not sure how he'll deal with me leaving him. He's just going for two half days a week to start. This is hopefully going to help with his speech as well as prepare him for more (or longer) school days in the future should this baby thing ever happen.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gigs ignore those percentages. A lot of that is inflated from women just guessing what dpo rather than temping. Hugs. How fun that he is starting preschool! 

CB awww I always wondered about that sex and labor thing... Just seems like sex that late on the game can't be fun


----------



## DobbyForever

Just did another opk. Granted I ate lunch and had about 12 fl oz of water 2 hours ago.... It's definitely lighter which makes me think there is a chance I did O last night.

How soon after O does your cm change? I tried to check it just now and last night after Gigs suggested, but I got the same stuff I always get: chunky and sticky and not at all stretchy and egg whitey. Still can't reach my cervix. Curse my short fingers
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

My CM used to change really quickly after i would ovulate Dobs, like couple hrs later! One cycle i was still wet/slipery in AM by afternoon just after 1ish i checked at work again in the toilets (like i would be casually doing this at my desk??! Lol) and it was sticky! Coould always depend pn how much fertile cm you have i guess? 

Fab news about the Farmers Market spot Gigs! Will you be selling just eggs or any other Farm foods/produce? 

Oh wow Des will luuuurve preschool!! He may abit upset when you leave him but he'll snap out of that withing minutes after you go i bet! His speech will come along in leaps & bounds aswell, plus.. Silver linings, some free mummy self time :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Geez, women, I got to page 1512 of 1521 and I'm regretting ever getting addicted to my games or like, y'know, sleeping! I missed you guys :hugs:

I so totally understand ptsd, anxiety, depression - I'm there. I'm medicated up to the eyeballs and been through shrink after holistic therapist after voodoo doctor to deal with the s**tty cards life dealt me..

Mrs G - :hugs: huge huge cyber-hugs (and I can't usually stand touching people, never mind being close to them - but if you were here I'd so cuddle you, hold your hand and feed you tea)

Dobs - get that man told. I get it, he's stressed, but I'll repeat what I said before - he's not the one that has to deal with it. He can concentrate on his work and you can carry on with making the baby - and if you put your life on hold for work, life will pass you by before the work is finished. And believe me, as someone who regularly put in 90+ hours a week, had precisely 8 days mat leave with #1 (as long as it took to get out of hospital) I know this. I still do it - I've missed every nursery concert, all but one 'first day', I wasn't there to celebrate first bike rides or first pees in the potty or tying shoe laces, I missed their first words and only saw Joe's first steps. Work will never cease. You only get one shot at life. I suck at it, I'm the shittest mother on the planet, but at least I gave my babies the chance to be here. 

Also, if you itch after condoms, you might have a latex allergy. He's an f'ing ass for putting you through that. I have no plans to ever go on any form of birth control ever again - hormones send me loopy and I'm crazy enough as it is. We'll be relying on 'natural' birth control and if more babies come, then so be it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

AFM (before I go back and read the rest)

CD16? In limbo - strong ov signs almost a week ago, but opks have all been the same 'almost positive' for several days so just leftover hormones I think. Did a frer yesterday which was totally negative so at least I know the hcg is out of my system.

Can't be pregnant for another three weeks now anyway til I get my tattoo finished :roflmao:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo love the ink!!!!

Well his asshole level was never up for debate lol. He is an ass. I used to never itch with them but it's mild and I think now that I pay attention to everything that I might be mildly allergic. But too bad for him cuz I got my load! It was a pitiful load but a load nonetheless.

I also do not believe you are a shitty mom. I used to do a lot of babysitting. My favorite was I babysat for a SAHM. I shit you not. Her husband was an attorney, they had a beautiful home in the Los Angeles hills. She had some health issues, but she would be gone all day hanging out with friends or going to Pilates. I used to drive her kids to and from doctor appointments... Saw her son take his first steps and get his first haircut. That's a bad mom. You missed out on those things because you were providing for your family. She missed out because she couldn't be bothered.

I looked at some pics of cm and what I had was definitely sticky last night at 8 and now. So I'm not sure what to think. Ugh why did I forget my bbt at home today?!

And gigs sorry forgot to say yay for farmer's market! Also curious what all you are selling

Speaking of I cannot wait to see "Bad Moms"


----------



## campn

Claire- HAHAHA god I love you! I actually do the exact same thing!! I thought I was the weirdest for doing this but it helps when I hold my bits too, I seriously have no idea how I'll make it to full term this way. I'm so glad you're almost done!!

Did you have SPD last time? This pregnancy has proven to be harder and worse at everything so far, now I really know I'm done with just two. 

Dobby- I wonder if sperm from the used condom can still be used? Add preseed and squeeze it up in a syringe? Of course that's only my evil self talking since I'm in pain right now. Lol.


----------



## wookie130

Selfish post warning:

I'm possibly 8 dpo...and I'm bleeding lightly, which has NEVER happened. I'm worried that perhaps I'm actually having a 24 day cycle for the first time in 38 years. I'm utterly exhausted, and have zero energy, yet I can't sleep. I've been a total rag to my children - I have zero tolerance or patience atm, and I hate it. I'm calling my OB office tomorrow. I'm worried that the soy (which I did NOT take this cycle) has messed up my clockwork 30 day cycles...my period isn't supposed to arrive until Tuesday next week, or that my low progesterone is causing a LP defect or something.

I realize that being 38 can often mean that my cycles are going to become irregular, or that I could begin experiencing hormonal changes. Ugh. I wish I knew what was going on. I'm not going to test until closer to my actual expected AF date.


----------



## campn

Wook- I think it's normal for most women to get a few weird cycles hun, I wouldn't think it's soy since it's probably out of your system by now, but there's no way to know for sure. My cycles have always been irregular so I understand the frustration! Have you tested!?


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbers* you are in my Lady!

*Gigs* still not putting you in with vague statistics! You are absolutely in Woman!

We looked at a 2.4 acre property with alot of potential today that would prob accept $125k offer, no deed restr. and we could have anything agricultural there.
It's an older mobile home tho- so debating using it until bldg something else or gutting it...
WIll see- the way things go here and investor will snatch it from us.
In an awesome neighborhood, not far from interstate as well.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to know now lol what is SPD?

Camp, he's one of THOSE guys who flush the condom. One time he blacked out with it on and I was so tempted to pull it off... Contemplated it for a full five minutes but just couldn't do it. I felt too much like a rapey situation, and that consent tea video taught me better.

Wookie, how much bleeding are we talking? Definitely ring the doctor.

My cycles have been a shit show since October.

J! Love it. What's the hesitation? I take home buying the same way I look at dating and follow the f* yes rule. Anything less than a f* yes is a no.

I'm really hoping them spermy made it in safely. It was such a weak finish that I honestly had to ask after if he really finished.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JLM73

*Campn n Dobs* Sperm from a condom can absolutely be used so long as there is no spermicide in the condoms!
Suck those :spermy: up and USSSSEEEEE them!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol we use the Magnum ones with lube but not spermicide. I made sure lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dovs, as his Sub maybe you should volunteer to flush it for him? ;) Just throwing out ideas for you .. haha


----------



## DobbyForever

omg I love you pl. sadly his paranoia level is so real. If I offered he would know something is up.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yay for O'ing! 

Gigs sorry about the bfn. Though my crazy eyes see something on the test lol

Camps although it wasn't from pregnancy I've had something like spd. I've had multiple incidents where out of the blue my pubic symphysis decided to pull apart slightly and it's painful as hell. Not sure why it happens, but it's happened a few times. First time it happened I was like "OMG I'm pregnant crap" cuz it thought it was my hips expanding ya know? But no, just the place that my hip bones meet attempting to pull apart slightly. Aka being assholes. 

J good luck with the lot/house hunting!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg no no no! I can't get on board the trick SO into a baby game. Sorry ladies! I'm just imagining if hubs poked a hole in the condom when he was ready and i wasn't...i would probably not be very happy, amongst other strong emotions... But i am all for him (the reluctant SO) slipping up, getting too drunk, etc. that's his choice. I think that may be the more successful route anyway, tbh. Plus if he ever finds out it happened at your hand, he'll be resentful af. Dobs, i know it's hard but i think you're doing the right thing.

Stepping down from the soap box lol.

J, go for it! You know what they say, location location location! 

PL, any experience with guineas? We recently got 5...man those things are stupid. And ugly. But kind of cute in a weird way.

Wook, i'll be over here crossing my fingers that you've just experienced implantation bleeding :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

He's going to resent me even if I fell from the Fourth of July fireworks. He's stubborn and so logical it's not logical. Honestly, I might not even tell him until 12 weeks. Let him get one certification down and calm and make sure it is a healthy bean before letting him in the club. He already had a mini panic when he saw my breasts this morning and said I had to be Oing today and launched into a series of what ifs...

but yeah. Not in the mood to go that route. And if I did I'd just leave. It's like cheating. If you reach that point where you could actually cheat then you have more issues than tissues and need to gtfo

Gigs, SO and I have a theory that the stupider the animal the cuter they have to be to survive lol


----------



## pacificlove

I totally agree, one shouldnt have to secretly get pregnant. When we lived in the oilfield many young women deliberately got pregnant. They thought it was a good way to secure a man with good income. Most of the time it didn't turn out good.
I remember hearing one story where husband and wife were trying and it just didn't work. Frustrated in his own relationship he went out and cheated. The girl got pregnant (deliberately?) But when husband went to tell wife, they decided to go after custody for the baby. After all, it was his... nasty!

Gigs, no experience with guineas, but am looking for some ;) I hear they are fantastic tick and other bug control. The previous owner of the property said in 20 years she didn't have any tick problems until this winter. Even my dog had one a few weeks ago. Are they as loud as the internet says?


----------



## DobbyForever

Whaaaat?! So the mistress got pregnant (possibly on purpose) and then the guy and his wife sued and won custody?! Now that's a story.

And lol for some reason I thought you were asking if ticks were loud... Oh man I should just go to bed

I feel like I am p*ing people off with my advice/experience/reality checks in other threads and I need to shut my mouth.... Like I didn't intend to upset people, but I seem to be... :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- sometimes people just get pissy for no reason. I have been on the other end and never replied but them realized an hour later I was probably being dramatic lol 
But basically in another thread we were talking about genders and who would find out. I said I would and apparently "gender" isn't the correct term? "Sex" is the correct term and I was told they're different and that I'd be finding out the sex, and that the gender was determined later on...
Anyway this person is actually super nice and I realized people (myself) just take things the wrong way. So don't worry about it.


P.S. I laughed really hard today it was awesome I haven't laughed like that in a pretty long time.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am not sure of who won custody as I didn't bother to follow the rest of the story, sounded nasty either way.

Reality checks can be good ;)

Mrs G, when I hear sex I think "yes please" dirty minds.. :haha: but I guess with today's acceptance of he/she/it/them/they as gender marker it's true.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao Greenie I am so a gender/sex snob. I try not to be but deep down I am hahaha. I still remember learning that in my sociology class and being like MIND BLOWN now let me be an ass about it to all of my friends haha. Sex reveal sounds so dirty though haha

Pl, I adore you. I love the way you phrased your post. Just made me smile haha.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol 
"You're in invited to the sex reveal of the Green twins"


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol! Right?! The immature sex Brain jokes I would make
"Come" to my sex reveal!

You're invited to a SEX reveal PARTY (but reveal would be super tiny)

Girl, you know we've been pregnant for a real long time... And now we're ready to lay it on the line... A gift real special so take off the top. Take a look inside.... Is there a dick in a box?

Side note... I had cramping on the right two days ago (but honestly that side has been a pain since the twins and it cramps allll the time) then left yesterday/this morning but now I am getting flutters/twitches on the right. i am unamused.....


----------



## Fern81

Green I actually saw that post and I think since it's a philosophical/political opinion no-one should force that point of view on anyone else. But that's just me, I often don't believe the same as other people but I will never force it off on them as scientific fact.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I'm the queen of pissing people off in threads. That crown is MINE. LOL!!! I'm a big c-section/formula advocate, and I've gone off on both of those tangents more than a few times on the parenting boards. I was even talking to a friend in her journal about which formula I was using with my daughter, and one of her other friends jumped me and told me that I was feeding my daughter "crap" and I was "poisoning her." Ummmm, no. You do NOT. I basically now don't go to the Natural Parenting section, home birth section, formula feeding section, and a few others, because I'm quite vocal about my opinions, and some people just can't (in the words of Jack Nicholson) "handle the truth." :rofl:

I had mild SPD Campn and CB...it sucked. I'm sorry you have to walk around holding your crotches. :rofl: But I say, if it helps, go for it. LOL!

As far as how much bleeding, it's not much at all. It barely makes it to my pad, and now, when I wipe, it's basically just some brownish gunk. This is discouraging, however, because my period this cycle was so long, and that was unusual also, and there was a lot of brown crap in the beginning also, which I found weird. Things have just been different, and that's just not me...my period is clockwork, and highly predictable, and this month has been OFF.

Green- LOL @ your SEX reveal PARTY. Clothing is optional. Kiddin'!!!! As far as what you're feeling...please know that after pregnancy loss, those feelings of being disconnected are completely normal. Hormones are probably severely kicking your ass right now as well. Once you begin to feel movement, and things become more visible, and they begin kicking, etc., that may help all of this feel more real, and like it is happening. :hugs: Don't beat yourself up about how you're feeling. You've had losses, and distancing yourself is a coping mechanism...you've conditioned yourself to tell yourself that something is going to go wrong, and it's your way of protecting your head and heart. But, rest assured, shit's about to get REAL with those babies. LOL!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Well it seems this cycle will be at an end soon. I got the temp drop of death today so either AF will be here tomorrow or later today. So I changed my O date even though it doesn't really match up with my cm. Come on AF so I can try again lol

Dobs- Sorry you're going through all this mess. It would be a lot simpler if he would either use condoms all the time or not. The "oops" stuff is annoying and allows you to get your hopes up and that's not fair to you. But it's also not fair to him to sabatoge things to where you could get pregnant even though he has a condom on. 

Green- glad you had a laugh yeaterday. Every little baby step helps and hopefully you will be back to your old self in no time


----------



## DobbyForever

lol wooks. There's this dumb crude humors show I love "2 Broke Girls" and in one episode they meet a girl who ends every other sentence with "I can't... I just can't." Reminded me of that. Wooks hoping the weirdness sorts out soon.

Tex agreed I just want consistency. It is so draining. I know the inconsistency comes from him wanting to make me happy and trying then panicking last minute. So I should be happy he is trying... It's just frustrating. Sorry about the temp drop :(

Afm temp matches up with previous 1dpo temps, so pending a few more temps I am confident yesterday was O. Kicking myself in the butt because SO invited me over, but he didn't get home until 11 and I stupidly booked a meeting this morning at 8 and was too considerate to wake him up by leaving at 6:30


----------



## TexasRider

AF is in the house.... Off to go sulk....


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs hugs. Sulk away and treat yo self.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Tex , your temps looked sooo promising all week! I guess onto the next cycle, fx for your sticky bean.

Mrs G, sex reveal party sounds like you are going to reveal all the dirty bedroom stories :haha: so wrong. 

As for me, the preexisting belly fat has turned into an official bump... it is no longer squishy but hard and isn't super comfy anymore when I accidentally sleep on my belly. sorry for the awkward pic, I was trying to avoid getting most of the bathroom into the picture (in need of renos to get rid of old pink tub, sink and toilet!!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160706_222624.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Congrats on official bumpity! And I hear you... My last sink was like sunshine yellow lol

Afm opk with fmu was very much negative so surge is over. I definitely feel more confident saying I am 1dpo after seeing it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TexasRider

I'm just super discouraged and having a pity party. I've been TTC for a year now and even though I've had some crazy cycles with most likely no ovulation I still feel like it should have happened by now... I will be fine in a few days but today im upset and I have to stay at my mil house all day cause i have nothing else to do.... And I'm broke lol


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles* you are sooo in Lady!

*Pacific* LOVE the pic, and I slept on my elly with #1 son all thru the preg till like 9 months!
Mom kept saying you are gonna hurt him, but that's not possible as they are surrounded by fluid, which moves as needed, and being an enclosed space, it can not compress them.

AFM my temp jumped AGAIN weird- and my cervix closed up tight right after temp shift so I am so awaiting testing!

*Tex* I am sooo sooo sorry for you Ladybird! I am on cycle 25, so HANG in there lady!!


----------



## gigglebox

PL, yes, they are loud when they start their alarming! They have a couple of annoying sounds, one of which sounds like a rusty bike wheel turning, or like a rusty swing going back and forth, or maybe like a broken bike horn...i don't know. And their alarming is like a loud "ACK ACK ACK ACK ACK!" Really fast....

Dobs omg, lol the "dick in a box" reference! I am going to have to remember that if i ever get pregnant again, and it's a boy. Also, congrats on the tww!

Nice bump pl! OK, all you pregnant ladies...this is something i did when i was pregnant, and i'm going to sound weird but i encourage you to do it lol. Go lightly push your bump against the wall. Sounds weird, but it's such a strange sensation. 

Afm...

Did two stupid things today. One, i bought another 3 pack of frer. Two, i used one knowing full well it'd be negative...and it was. It was such a tease, too...the dye lingered on the test line for a good bit of time, then washed away. Ugh. Guess it's on to month 8.


----------



## wookie130

Tex- :hugs: Could any of us talk you into going to see someone, now that it's been a year of ttc? I needed to...and I am so glad that I did, as it turns out I had a progesterone issue, and needed Clomid to kickstart my ovulation and get things going. I wouldn't be surprised if that is what is happening to me now. It could be something very simple that needs some tweaking, and there's no shame or harm in getting your lady parts checked out, and having some bloodwork done. :) 

Dobs- I was staying mum about the whole SO thing, but being who I am (look at my profile...I have over 12,000 posts on here - :rofl:), I feel the need to say something. I don't know about his PTSD, or what has happened to him, etc., etc., but I just feel that you two are on different pages when it come to starting a family. I think he doesn't want a family right now, and you obviously do. On one hand, it's not fair to have to beg sperm off of him, or to even have to joke about condom failure, etc...he simply doesn't want babies right now. I don't know anything about your SO, but I do know that he doesn't seem to want children at this moment. And then, there's you...you desperately want a child, and you are literally running yourself through the ringer with opk's, hpt's, timing sex, etc., etc. with a man who does not seem to want any part of it. I wish I could tell you to perhaps just wait it out with him, to see if he changes his mind, but I can't - you will NOT be able to turn your baby fever off. It's not like it's a light switch that you can flip, and it all goes away...I know this. You are going to continue yearning for a baby, and he's probably going to continue resisting it to some degree or another, and how long before that really takes a serious toll on your relationship as a couple? Honestly, it really is that black and white. You want a baby, he doesn't...and how fair is it to you to be with someone who dangles your desires out in front of you, and plays with your emotions, and can't commit to making a baby TOGETHER? And on that same token, how fair is it for him that you have to pressure him for sex, and sperm, and perhaps into having a child that he may not be emotionally equipped to deal with?

Look, I'm just throwing this all out there. I hope he has a change (and permanent) change of heart, and has some sort of epiphany that he wants to start a family with you, as badly as you do. And it's also very possible that if you do get pregnant before he's "ready", that he's going to fall into the role of a father quite naturally, and he'll do so without any regrets, and wonder why he didn't want a child sooner. But no one should have to go through what you're going through to get there...it needs to be a mutual thing, either way.

Now, all of that being said, yes, I am the wife who is ntnp, and jumping my DH during my fertile window. My DH doesn't really want another one, but he's also really aware of the fact that since I'm not on bc of any kind, and that he's not pulling out, that I could become pregnant. He's also just come right out and said, "If it happens, it was God's will," and things like that. He's even finished :sex: by saying, "There's your third baby, right there!" :rofl: I guess it's different for us, because we're already parents, and both he and I know that we're going to thoroughly love and embrace any child that is ours together. 

Oh, I called my OB. I have an appointment on July 27th for "abnormal uterine bleeding." :( Ugh.


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- I am Going to see my doctor but since my insurance deductible starts over September 1st financially it doesn't make sense to see him until then. Any tests I had done now would go to a deductible that is about to start over in a month a half. I can wait 2 more cycles until September and then start testing. I am going to get tested though.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, guinea fowl sound sounds annoying but funny. I wonder how much the neighbors would mind haha

As for sleeping on belly, it feels like as if you bunched up a whole lot of blanket under your belly and slept on it, or a soft rock of that makes sense. Plus baby likes to punch hard in belly sleeping position so all in all a little uncomfortable. ;) Really surprised how hard it can kick at 21 weeks when I am on my belly.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just for you Dobs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## campn

Goodness it's called a gender reveal! I can't believe some people! Ughhh can't say anything without it being politically correct or people will get pissed off. Which is totally fine with me, I do enjoy pissing off people sometimes. Gender reveal, gender reveal, gender reveal :D

Dobs, SPD is when the cartilage holding your pelvis together becomes out of alignment and loose, it's supposed to happen so you can push a baby out but sometimes it happens "too well". Pelvis helps you walk, get up, use your upper body and so many things I never realized! I've started doing some exercises so I hope it'll stop it from being too damaged. 

Wook- I'm a huge advocate for breastfeeding and urge everyone to do it but not because I think it's "THE BEST" but because I loved it so much and I want as many moms as possible to enjoy it too. Sometimes support is all you need to succeed, but I would never make any one who couldn't breastfeed feel horrible or guilty about it. I barely succeeded so I know you can do everything possible and still not be able!


----------



## shaescott

:haha: sex reveal party OMG while I totally agree that sex is different from gender, I don't think that we need to be concerned with that when it comes to babies. I also don't agree with the genderfluid and agender stuff, like I get transgender, that's how gender is different from sex, but normal humans have a mix of both male and female personality traits and many people have swings where they feel kinda guy-ish etc but that doesn't mean they're not their original gender. That's all I'll say about that though, because I don't want to be attacked lol. 

I'm totally having a gender reveal party when I have a baby, it sounds like so much fun! Tbh though I'll probably make it slightly adult humor, like pin the :spermy: on the egg and cupcakes with :spermy: wearing bows or bow ties lol

As for breastfeeding: I don't think anyone can really argue that breast milk is the best nutritionally for babies. But there is NOTHING wrong with formula feeding. Both pumping and formula feeding can help baby connect with their dad because he can feed the baby. So exclusively pumping I would say is nearly as good as breastfeeding. The only difference is that breastfeeding involved an exchange of germs and bacteria that allows mom's body to update the milk with stuff to protect baby. Otherwise, pumping gets the same nutrients and allows for baby/daddy bonding. Formula feeding, while admittedly nutritionally inferior, is still just fine for the baby and also allows for baby/daddy bonding. You're not poisoning your baby, he/she will be just fine. Baby is being fed, and that's what matters. 

Ok that's the end of my rants. 

Tex I'm sorry AF hit you :(

Dobs yay for confirmed O! Fx'd you're preggers!

J, interesting with the second temp jump. Maybe just your body reacting to conception?


----------



## shaescott

Ok I need CM help. Had sex last night around 9 pm. Just went to the bathroom. When I wiped I got this big clump of CM that was a mix of creamy and EW, but mostly creamy. I swabbed with my finger and got a clump of EW, it was like the closest to actual egg whites I've ever had. But then I swabbed again and came up mostly dry, it was just creamy looking residue kinda stuff. I guess I'll check again later. But idk if the EW was actually semen... It mostly dissolved into the toilet paper after a minute or two, sat on top for a little bit but not long.

ETA: my cervix feels pretty open rn


----------



## wookie130

Campn & Shae- When I say that I'm a formula advocate, I am by no means saying that women shouldn't breastfeed, if that it what they would like to do, and if they (and their babies) are capable. I desperately tried to breastfeed my first child, and it was a failure, due to a medical condition I have called IGT (insufficient glandular tissue)...all the support in the world would not have helped my milk production. What I DO advocate, is women doing what works for themselves, and for their babies, and while breastmilk IS nutritionally superior to formula, breastfeeding is not always what is BEST for a woman and her baby. A great friend of mine here on BnB developed a heart condition while pregnant with her second child, and her heart medicine is incompatible with breastfeeding. Obviously, what is best for she and her baby, is to stay alive, and on her meds, and that means she had to resort to formula. What is truly best, at the end of the day, is that the baby is FED. Had I continued at my failed efforts to breastfeed my daughter, I would have put her at risk of dangerous malnutrition, dehydration, and then a host of other awful things, so again, for US, the breast was not best, because she was never going to get the milk she needed from me directly. I formula fed my son right out of the gate, because I refused to put either of us through that again, and both of my children are healthy and intelligent, and could not be distinguished from any child who was fed differently as an infant. I get very tired of the lactivists telling me that I didn't try hard enough, that I didn't have the right support, or that I was feeding my child "garbage." Umm, thank you, but what I choose to do with my dirty pillows is my business, and my business alone, and please stop pretending that you actually care about my children. I happen to love my children (probably more than I love myself, as a lot of mothers can attest to), and I want what is best. No one is mothering better than me, because they choose to breastfeed. Breastfeeding IS a wonderful thing, but so is feeding your baby from a bottle, if that's what is working best for baby, and for the mother. I'm just not into shaming on either side of the fence, and unfortunately, there's still so much of that happening. So, that's my soapbox, and reiterating all of that is what makes me "controversial" on some of the parenting threads. Oh, and probably how I also refuse to bow-down to the sacred cow of the "Almighty Vaginal Birth"...that one generally bites me in the ass also. You see, to me, getting the baby "earthside" (i.e. ALIVE) trumps whether or not the baby emerged from the vahooty-dooty, or the sunroof. But apparently there are those who disagree with me on that. LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Wookie I totally agree with you there. 

As for c-sections, whatever is best for you. SO was born by emergency c-section, he's never complained about it haha! And if you would rather be cut open than push a baby out of your vagina, that's your business. It doesn't hurt the baby to come out by c-section. While I'm a big advocate of natural birth, I don't think there's anything wrong with other methods. I just think that natural birth is what's best for ME, that doesn't mean it's best for you or anyone else. Besides, I've never given birth, so I have no right to tell a mother what's best for her or her child when I don't have a child of my own. Even if I had a child I wouldn't really have the right to do that, but I especially don't have the right since I don't have any kids.

ETA: vahooty-dooty vs sunroof is the funniest thing I've heard all day


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i like your theory about cuteness vs. annoying level. Too funny and too true haha

Shae, no idea on the cm, or what i suspect is leftover man juice. Honestly, i think the iud has your hormones confused and you won't be able to find the cm useful until you're not on hormonal bc anymore. 

Green, when is your next ultrasound? I want to make a proper gender/sex guess. 

UGGGGHHH i hate this last couple days of a cycle, when you know you're not pregnant and you're just waiting to bleed and start again. 

Also, i like how we are scattered in our cycles so there's always someone soon to test. Who's next?


----------



## claireybell

Ah Tex sorry period witchy got you :( but as Wookie said, def a trip to Dr as its been a year it could shed some light on ttc for you guys :hugs: 

Hang in there Gigs that bfp will grab you very soon hun! 

Ohhhhh its Gender reveal ffs!! Why some people get all high n mighty about it! Even the scans are called 'Gender scans!'? MrsG hahaaa love that piccy :haha: i just copy & pasted this from Google of definition .. 

'the state of being male or female' its just another word for 'sex' lol

Oooh J i cant wait for you to start testing aghhhhh feeling good vibes :thumbup: yay for house hunting aswell! 

Awww can just see a bumpy Pacific :) love your shower curtain aswell hehe! 

SPD is awful when its bad, Shae thats rubbish you had this aswell, ouchy!! Tbh nothing really eases it! 

Camps, i never had any typical pg stuff with Riley, no SPD or anything! I was super smug about it Lol! I had most things this time pg! Heres to us holding our foo-foo's whilst trying to walk about Lol! X


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Wook "dirty pillows" hahahhahahahhahahahah


----------



## TexasRider

CB- im ok. Mostly lol once I have some misery for a few days I will be ok. I am going to make an appointment to see my Dr it just won't be until after September 1st. Insurance deductible starts over then so it makes no sense to have expensive tests done now when it can all go to my deductible for next year if I wait 2 more months. Who knows maybe I will get lucky in the next 2 cycles and not have to worry about it haha. 

I agree with wookie- I don't gives durn how my baby gets here as long as they are alive and healthy. I don't care what they eat whether it's formula or breast milk as long as they are fed and not screaming cause they are starving. I could never do a natura birth cause I am a wuss and could never deal with that much pain but hey if you want to then go for it!


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, yes! To whatever is best for mom and baby. While I have my own ideas on how to feed our babies, my body might fail me and force me to do alternatives. Whatever is best.
Same with giving birth, I want a natural birth and hubby just said "as long we have a healthy mom and baby in the end". My thoughts on what I want and what I can physically do, could be two entirely different things. If people only kept to their own business instead of getting involved into things they have no clue about such as how I birth, feed, diaper and raise my own kids. 
I worked with a lady who's thoughts were "if you don't do such and such (pick anything, any topic here!) the way I do them, you are doing it wrong". It went from raising chickens all the way to how we dry our bedsheets. In the end I only talked to her when I had to. Even work related... she was a bitter complainer. Personally I think those people that think they need to get involved into my business have nothing better to do or are unhappy with their own lives.
Bring on the hate ;)


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, and it's these kind of conversations that always lead to people marching after me with pitchforks!!! :rofl: I think it's always nice to be reasonable. I mean, if it's a woman's desire to breastfeed, she should have support, help, and tolerance. If it isn't a woman's desire to breastfeed, she should receive nothing less than support, help, and tolerance. Same goes with birth, although that one can be a bit trickier. Birth can be a time of great uncertainty. A woman with a low-risk, uneventful pregnancy, can go into labor, and fully expect to have a natural, med-free, uncomplicated birth. Except...sometimes that same woman begins to experience complications in one form or another, which then lead to more and more interventions, and then perhaps even a c-section...which could very well save her life, and her baby's life as well. Birth is a crapshoot, truly. I hear the adage about how "our bodies were made for this" and we have to "trust birth" and "trust our bodies." Ummm...I do NOT trust my body. Hearts go bad. Cancer happens. Lots of things can go wrong at any point in our lives, with our bodies. Birth presents a lot of different scenarios, many of which are highly unpredictable, and unforeseeable until the moment a woman is in it's grips...so, while I think birth plans are a nice framework to have, I think the best plan, is to expect the unexpected, try to remain calm, remain flexible, and know that the best-laid plans can change due to this or that...I think sometimes women who become too focused on the birth plans and the birth "experience" are the same ones who then succumb to birth trauma and disappointment. It is always entirely possible that a woman will NOT get the birth of her dreams, so it's better to focus on safety, and doing what is ultimately best for mom and baby. But this is coming from a gal that would have gladly done ANYTHING to get her babies here safely...and I did NOT care how that happened.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I have no idea. I have an appointment Tuesday I know I'm meeting a midwife, and not sure if I'm meeting my doc too. I just know it's a long appointment to go over family histories, ect. If they don't do one then I'll probably beg and scream and throw a fit until I get one hahah


----------



## claireybell

As long as baby is fed & arrives safely at the end of the day is all that matters! However us Mums/Mums to be choose to feed is completely personal & people should never judge :) my sister was unable to breastfeed any of 4 her babies, she just never had the glandular tissue in her boobs to do so but as long as baby is healthy & fed however, thats all that counts :)

Fx'd for next couple of cycles for you Texas :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

MrsG your nearly 3 months preggers waaaah thats gone fast!!! Scream for that scan girl hahaa


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, I am almost thinking of not having a birth plan. :haha: actually my plan is to head over to the big island to the mw center and from there we see how things go and what I feel like. If possible, I want little intervention and hubby to lean, relax and rely on.
As long as hubby is there, I think I'll be ok with whatever happens.

Mrs G, is your mw able to do ultrasounds? Ours don't, just Doppler. For ultrasounds I have to go to a specialized place here. They do x-rays and ultrasounds (all types) all day long and that's all they do. I think any doctor would sent us there.


----------



## campn

HAHAHAHA oh imagine scheduling a "sex scan!" :haha::haha: sounds so dirty! Gender sounds way more innocent especially when we talk about babies so I'll stick to that! 

I'm against mom shaming in all forms, I've a Facebook friend who constantly calls moms who do controlled CIO henious things, like wow get over yourself woman, don't need to tear others down to prove just how perfect you are. And whatever we feed our babies, they'll end up eating dirt at a play ground :p happy mom= happy baby.


----------



## pacificlove

Anyone else have advertisement for that new movie Pets popping up whenever refreshing bnb? I am on my phone.. so annoying


----------



## pacificlove

Ha-ha, campn I love your post! "Kids end up eating playground dirt anyway"... so true!

I remember growing up and some moms feeding their kids "healthy home made" and other buying the jars from the store. Talk about controversies.. big deal.
Although we NOW JOKE about my mom buying jars for my older brother as she was still working. After I came mom became a sahm, and made food for me at home. We joke as my brother grew well over 6ft tall and is a big muscular guy so we "blame" the preservatives in the jar . I stayed smallish at 5 ft 4.


----------



## wookie130

Campn, that's so true...the joke around here has always been that no matter how your baby was fed as an infant, he or she will end up eating a stale french fry off the van floor, a wood chip at the park, a booger, and any other combination of lovely things.

Pac- No birth plan sounds like a good plan to me! :) Going into it with an open mind will perhaps relieve you of any expectations, and help you just go with the flow!

I don't have the pop-up, but I'm using a laptop, not a phone...

MrsG- I can't believe your 3 months gone already! :happydance: That's awesome!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha!! Campn- I love you that is so the truth. Kids end up eating all kinds of crap. I often say this about my dog "idk why we buy his the fancy stuff he eats cat poop when we're not looking" lol just made me think of it. 


Yup almost 11 weeks. Once I see both babies again I think I'll feel better. People keep asking about them and I just keep thinking "if I still have two" I know it's horrible but I can't help it. 

Pl- I have no idea what they can do. Lol but it'll either be a midwife or nurse practitioner and I know NPs can as they have on me before. My appointment says its with "prenatal clerk" who I was told was a MW or NP and also my doctor. Soooo not sure. I text my girlfriend who also went here for her one year old to see if she remembers what they did.


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree. My opinion on things is you only know what is right for your life so just do you. I just don't like having my advice solicited then chewed out for it lol. Like don't ask questions you don't want answers to buaha

As for the SO conundrum, it's not black and white. He has a host of personal, family, and psychological issues. Plus, we were ttc less than a year ago. He knows I am not on bcp, he knows the risks, and he knows my body well enough to identify when I am pre-o (gearing up) and Oing just by looking at me. The timing is God awful, but I realized I cannot keep pushing back having a kid because of things like my job/his job or we'll be those tech couples who never end up having kids because of work. He wants a kid, but he wants it to be stress free (lol). So he doesn't want the stress of ttc, he doesn't want the stress of first tri with my history of first tri complications... But that's not realistic. But there is so much going on. If it was black and white, I would be fine waiting or if it was black and white then I would just leave. But because it is so gray and I have anxiety and he has PTSD/Aspergers/depression, that's where the stress comes in.

lol green at the sex party


----------



## claireybell

I kept getting pop up ads after every post or turnt a page a while back, it was a sexy lingerie bra ad lol

My mw only uses the doppler for heartbeat, no scanners at my surgery sadly :( think thats standard for UK apts..


----------



## DobbyForever

Legit at my colposcopy now ahhhhhh wahhhhh


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs :hugs:

Mrs G, I am sure you'll update us on how your scan went!


----------



## DobbyForever

I took two extra strength Tylenol beforehand and it stills hurts :cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry Dobs! I hope it stops hurting soon. When will you get the results?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm about as subtle as a brick to the face, it's one of my many endearing qualities :rofl: as a result, I've had many a run in with people on here and generally all over the internet and outside world. I'm of the same opinion as Dobs, if you ask for advice or opinions, then that's what you'll receive. Whether it's what you wanted to hear or if you get offended by it, that's not my problem. 

I'm all about the birth experience - for me. I had severe pnd as a result of Joe's birth being an all-mighty f**k up all round - but then, I genuinely believe that things would have been different if I had been listened to and taken seriously, and that crap treatment directly contributed to it all going so wrong. With Nathaniel, I had to do some proper foot-stomping but I got listened to, and the difference in everything was ridiculous - pain during labour, coping, recovery, mental state after - night and day between the two. I assumed with Ella I'd get something similar to Nat so didn't bother being as militant about it - and ended up fobbed off and denied things I knew were perfectly possible (going in the pool for example) and while the birth was ok, it was much more painful and out of control than it needed to be, and yep, you guessed it, pnd again.

However, that's what's right for ME - not what's right for others. If you ask my opinion, I will give it. I might not agree with yours, but I will defend your right to that opinion til I'm blue in the face. If your opinion is based on misinformation then I will correct you, but what you then do with that is up to you.

Except when it comes to piercing babies' ears with a piercing gun. As a professional, that is not up for debate with me. But it's probably about the only thing I believe mother doesn't know best about (smoking in pregnancy, that's another - but those two are the only ones I can think of)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaaw, Dobs. I'm sorry it's painful!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So questions ladies- I've been having bad neck pain that has given me headaches. Feels like I've been sleeping wrong but it's been a week and I've slept different positions, different pillows, ect. Anyway. Today it's escalated to a mirgaine. I read you can go to the chiropractor when pregnant so I emailed my doc just to be sure. And her assistant said yes just make sure to tell them you're pregnant. But then she said "if your headaches and pain persist she (the doc) would like you to make an appointment" so now I'm all confused. I was just going to go to the chiropractor but now I'm like ...should I go in???


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hahaha - just after commenting went on Facebook and this was on my feed. Appropriate :D

https://hurrahforgin.com/2016/07/07/the-shitty-guilt-fairy/


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> So questions ladies- I've been having bad neck pain that has given me headaches. Feels like I've been sleeping wrong but it's been a week and I've slept different positions, different pillows, ect. Anyway. Today it's escalated to a mirgaine. I read you can go to the chiropractor when pregnant so I emailed my doc just to be sure. And her assistant said yes just make sure to tell them you're pregnant. But then she said "if your headaches and pain persist she (the doc) would like you to make an appointment" so now I'm all confused. I was just going to go to the chiropractor but now I'm like ...should I go in???

I think they're just worried that your blood pressure could be high. I would definitely still go to the chiropractor, since you said you've been sleeping weird it's probably an alignment problem and not blood pressure. Heck I need to go too because of my SPD.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- so that's the weird thing it feels like I've been sleeping weird but I've tried everything and it's not help definitely not my sleep. But talking to a coworker I've realized it's probably allergies.... We have them horrible here in the Cali valley!!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- so that's the weird thing it feels like I've been sleeping weird but I've tried everything and it's not help definitely not my sleep. But talking to a coworker I've realized it's probably allergies.... We have them horrible here in the Cali valley!!

I slept pretty horribly in the first trimester, I'm not sure what it is but I think it was part me being anxious and worried. Now I just pass out cause I'm so tired. Do you have a humidifier in your room? It helped me when it was cool in our room and when I could breathe!


----------



## campn

I've only 75 days to go!?? Geez!


----------



## DobbyForever

Allergies are bad here. I would go to the doc before I go to a chiro, but that's because I know nothing so my first instinct for everything is to run to the doctor :(

I am getting close to getting used to it. Now I just gave this odd sensation rather than pain. Ty ladies.


----------



## TexasRider

That procedure sucks Dobbie. I hope everything comes back fine on the test results. Glad you're doing a bit better


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. Results come back next week, possibly two T-T. I feel like I had really rough/fast (thrust wise not time wise) sex. You know? That almost burning but not burning sensation you get? Lol idk but I'm just happy it is not pain


----------



## DobbyForever

Did not know this is what the XY in Google is about
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-ce...nettie-stevens-discoverer-of-sex-chromosomes/


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, depends on who you can get in faster with ;) 

I find sleeping with the window open helps me with allergies. Guess I am less allergic to the trees and grasses then the cat who likes to walk over my pillow to look out the window. Lots of people here have dehumidifiers in their houses but my nose still gets all dry and sneezy in the morning if I close the window too far. If only the darn roosters didn't start crowing at 4:30 am although it is too funny not to giggle in your sleep when the young ones are starting and hubby goes "what the he!! was that?"


----------



## Breeaa

Mrs green, there's no harm in going to the chiro! You should even if you go see your dr. It can't hurt and may help with any aches you have. 

Dobs, hope you feel better soon!

Campn! 75 days!! Youre almost there too! 
Im in a weird/off mood today. I'm in a lot of pain after today. I was on my feet too long cleaning. I keep getting lightening crotch, sharp stabbing pains and they're crippling. I'm so ready to meet this baby! 

Which I'm convinced is a boy. I will be so surprised if I'm wrong, but I was wrong guessing the first two so it's likely. lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- so close! Congrats!

Bre- sorry you're not feeling good. I have a feeling you're having a boy too. 

Dobs- relax and have a nice alcoholic beverage. You deserve it. Or if you're like me, just a gallon of ice cream lol 


So a couple quick updates. 
1. I'm going to the doc tomorrow and will most likely beg for a scan. It literally takes like 3 minutes so I don't feel bad asking. The doc did it when I had the flu so.... Lol
2. We found some actual possible houses were looking at this weekend. I can not wait! 
3. I FINALLY picked up my beautiful new gun and get to take it to the range this weekend. This really excites me because I want to be really comfortable around it for home defense. 
4. I can feel my uterus. Which I get isn't probably a big deal but it's super weird for me especially feeling it this early since I'm not super thin.


----------



## campn

Bree- Make sure you don't over exhaust yourself mama, I do that too then painfully pay for it later! But now even the smallest chores take me so much longer to recover from. My nesting is so over with! Can't believe you've so little to go!!

Green- When is your NT scan!? Shouldn't it be coming up??

So my overbearing old lady neighbor is back, she was in TX for a year and moved back here (I think I've mentioned her before) but ever since she's back its been a nightmare with favors:
-Can your husband help me unload the truck? (Her son and SIL were here)
-Can you watch my granddaughter? I'm busy and she's bored (it was 8:30 am)
-Can I borrow your lawn mower? Mine is in the garage but my garage is a mess too lazy to get it. 
-Can you go check my door if I left my key there can't find it!
-Can I borrow your charger? Left mine at my daughters (who is 5 minutes away) and too lazy to get it. 
-Can we have a chicken coop between our houses (against our HOA rules)
-Can we grow grapevines!??

I'm so so tired of her!!! I should change my phone number, or better yet, move! This happens on daily basis. I've tried often to tell her I can't really move around a lot and do things cause it hurts so much but she ignores it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bree I love you logic. I can't remember what my gut feeling was for your baby. Kudos to you for staying team yellow! Sorry about the Lightning crotch! :(

Greenie! Love your update! So many fantastic things for you! It never hurts to ask and you are so right it doesn't take long at all. They just have to wheel the machine in. Loooove that you found several possible houses. Are you going to do multiple offers or settle on one? 

No more pain but sleepy/warm to the touch.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn... If only there was a two letter word you could say to make her stop asking.... I use it all the time ;). Rhymes with glow or Jon Snow


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, all good news! Good luck with the houses!

Campn, your neighbor might just have to hear a few No's. Or can you ignore her phone calls for a while?


----------



## campn

I've been ignoring her texts then replying hours later with any BS reason but I feel so mean and rude doing this, but still I can't just say yes to every thing asked of me even if I wanted to!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I would just stretch the truth and tell her your doc just put you on bed rest so you can't leave the house or have company. And when she texts you stupid questions just
Ignore them until the next day. It pisses people off. I'm terrible at saying no so these are things I would do. Or DH would probably go talk to her
For me and say something similar lol 

Dobs- I'm glad you're feeling better but why warm to the touch? 

We would totally put multiple offers in if both are as good as they seem. We all know how that goes haha 

No NT scan for me I think... I'm going to talk to my doc more on Tuesday but I've read a lot of scary stories of people getting "high risk" and then the baby being totally fine. But please all ladies who have had experience I would love to hear your experience and opinions!


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are so nice. I'm mean and blunt lol.

Not sure. I just feel icky/ lightheaded.

No experience there. I'm the opposite. I get you "you're totes kewl" speech then BA bam!


----------



## campn

Green- I almost also didn't go for the NT scan cause I didn't want unnecessary worry but most of the time the tests come back great, you see your baby(s!) and hear the heartbeat and get sweet pictures to keep. I changed my mind last minute and booked the last appointment available and I'm glad I did! I'm sure your babies will be perfectly healthy and I don't see why you'd get any scary results hun! I know age is a pretty big thing and you're very young! If anything it was comforting to hear that my baby was healthy and doing great, they said "over achiever already!" And I was like "Yep that's my kid!" :p

I think from now on I'll just reply back so late so she kinda knows I'm a lost cause and the last to reply. Unless of course it's an emergency, which still, I'd rather she texts her own kids.


----------



## shaescott

Wow you ladies talked a lot today! I was working until 10 pm so I was pretty busy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm just worried about a false high risk reading. Because I know I am low risk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Greenie, I bet all would come back amazingly but I understand your reservations. Why stir up the pot when you know what's cooking is good. :)


----------



## campn

Green- I say go for it. If it's a false positive you'll find out eventually, if you get a high risk and something is wrong, you'll be prepared to face it and not shocked by it at birth, BUT I know everything will be okay so like Dobby said, don't stir the pot just yet! Easier said than done of course, there's nothing wrong about passing on the NT scan, only reason I did it was to see the baby honestly. 

Dobby- You're so full of wisdom today, is it bec of the colonoscopy!? :winkwink:


----------



## DobbyForever

Must be the extra strength Tylenol lol ;)


----------



## claireybell

Morning girlies

Ah Dobs i hope the unconfy pain has eased &/or disapeared today for you! Im sure results will come back all good, just procedural investigations! :thumbup: 

Heheee Camps you will be on the 10wk countdown reeeeally soon eeeee!!! 

The NT scan is standard scan & blood testing in uk usually between 11-14 wks i think, most ladies get theres around the 12wk mark.. But you can choose not to have the scan! They introduced the blood panelling along with it now as they have the technology to get more accurate results, where as before it was just the scan & sometimes gave false positive or the opposite..! Im sure your lil beans are growing perfectly & as long as your taking your Folic Acid daily its great excuse to see your twinnies again hehee!!


----------



## gigglebox

Dang, lots of pages....

First, was just going to agree on the "to each their own" thing when it comes to baby/child care, with my one exception of hitting kids. I'm pretty opposed to that... 

Second, Dobs glad you're not in too bad of shape. Hope it's even better this morning. I usually find my fear of procedures is way worse than the actual procedure.

Third, Green congrats on the house prospects! That's so great! I have a lot of thoughts about the 12 weeks scan, but they are conflicting lol. I had an abnormal scan with Des. In fact they didn't even bother sending in my bloods after they took them since the doctor said there was no point, there was clearly something wrong with the baby. I was high risk,mhad the whole gamut of fetal testing done, and in the end it was most likely a slow developing heart. By 22 weeks the problem corrected itself, and the fluid around his body that they found at 12 weeks was gone. The first doctor that did they scan made a completely incorrect guess and i was worried sick. Thought i was going to have to have the big "a". I was given 15% chance of a healthy baby at then end of everything.

It was a terrifying experience and ruined a decent part of the pregnancy for me, but i think i'd still do it again. I'm just paranoid that something legitimate would be wrong. The odds are so, so small though...i'd say also ask yourself would you continue the pregnancy if something is wrong? 

Kid's yelling for me, more later


----------



## Fern81

Seems like the 12week nt scan is strongly advised here. 
Having my first biochemistry risk profile blood tests today.... downs, trisomy 18 & 13. Hoping for the best.

Hope you are feeling better dobby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Morning!

i'm good. It stopped hurting a few hours/a nap later, but kicked up again when I got home and had to go up and down the stairs. On the bright side, the actual colposcopy/magnification part was clear. She said she there weren't any visible abnormalities or abnormal cells, so the biopsy was a precaution/to make sure nothing microscopic was going on.

Gigs. You are so strong :)

Fern teehee golden snitch love it. I'm sending good thoughts your way on that blood panel


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, glad to hear you are feeling better. Are you able to take a few days off work to rest and relax?

Mrs G, we did the genetic testing as there were a few unknowns on hubby's side. Take any results with a grain of salt like gigs said. They can mean absolutely nothing. Ask yourself why are you doing the genetic testing: would you terminate if something horrible came up? Do you want to prepare yourself if you decide to keep? Or does the outcome really matter and deal with things if you have to. Chances are, you and hubby are young and healthy so chances of anything are very very small.
As harsh as it sounds if something was to come up are you ready to deal with the financial burden for the rest of your life or the life of the children? 
I grew up next to a family with a very special needs child... he was so loved by the family but the things they went through while he lived.... I know that the family felt very relieved when he died around his teens from a lung infection.

Sorry, just sharing honest thoughts here


----------



## DobbyForever

I have all this week off for the holiday hehe :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl-I know exactly what you mean. We have a few family friends with children who have sever disabilities. 

The facts are we're young and healthy neither family has anything on their side to be conceded about so chances are that everything is fine. I'm it worried about anything being wrong really. I'm more so worried about getting a false "high risk" reading. Then working myself up over it and then everything being fine. 
DH does not want any sort of testing. So we probably won't. But I am sad we won't get the extra scan lol


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies- finally caught up phew!

*Camps* Your neighbvor needs to back it off a bit! Too much asking!
I agree she needs a NO now and again- even if a "oh,sorry! I actually don't have it right now!" Feel free to bat your pretty lashes afterward LOL

My chart is TRIphasic:wohoo:
Ok :rofl: yea like 2 temps at a time :rofl:
Actually I am intrigued that it jumped .8 after O then jumped ANOTHER .58 couple days later:shock:
Not expecting it to stay this high, but I ain't complaining!
Also, my cervix which last cycle became the frickin Motel 6- leaving the light on for whomever, and staying open over a WEEK, shut the gate daown tight RIGHT after O! So hoping that means something :-K

Not much else going on- looking forward to poas...thinking I'l do am/pm 12 hrs apart starting 9dpo since I have enough ICs left.

Off to pack up some of hubs books to get started getting his spot ready to rent!


----------



## DobbyForever

Does it cost extra or are you just opting out?

I always feel guilty because I am a bipolar carrier/have high anxiety and depression. My mom always said never to date someone who also has psychological disorders, but I did. So part of me knows my kids will come out at a very high risk of some social/psychological disorder. I feel guilty because I know how much it sucks to have it. :( but you can't help who you love. I feel so selfish


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- don't feel guilty. You can't help who you fall in love with. 
As far as I know it doesn't cost extra. Just a personal decision because I know how anxious I am. 

J- so happy everything seems to be going so well!


----------



## wookie130

I believe I got the NT scan with Hannah, but since I was of "advanced maternal age" with Oscar, I had more testing options for congenital defects/chromosomal abnormalities, etc. I opted to take the MaterniT21 with Ozzy, which is a simple blood test, and by the time I was 10 weeks along, I received a phone call that told me that I had a chromosomally normal baby, and the nurse then asked if I wanted to know the sex...heck yes, please! :rofl: If we have another, I'll do the MaterniT21 or the Verify again, although I may not want to know the gender. It was crazy knowing that our baby was a boy as early as 10 weeks gestation!

Honestly, MrsG, it's your call. If there is something up with one of the babies, you will learn it either through the NT scan (if it's actually accurate...I know often times, there are unnecessary scares associated with it), or the 20 week anatomy scan. Babies can have issues when the parents are quite young (as I've seen in my own profession...children with Down's don't always have aging parents), and sometimes older parents have children who don't have issues at all...i.e. ME. There are just never any guarantees. Really, the odds of anything being wrong are very, very slim, and it's entirely up to you if you want to see them now AND at 20 weeks, or just at your 20 week scan. I'm sure all is well with both of them! :hugs: If you feel it will cause unnecessary worry, it may not be worth it.

Campn- I'm glad I'm not the only person with one of those neighbors. I have an elderly lady living next door to us who is AWFUL. Her adult daughter just walked into my house one time...thank God I was wearing pants. LOL!!! The old hag has asked me how much I've paid for the house, we can't be outside for 15 seconds that she's not shuffling into our yard, trying to talk to the kids, referring to herself as "Gramma Doty." Little does she know that behind her back, my DH and I call her "Scroty." LOL!!! :rofl: She's gross. She's always smoking, and mowing her yard obsessively, and she likes throwing branches and sticks over her fence into our yard, because those trees aren't hers...they're ours. When I first moved in, she'd just walk right into my house, sit down on the couch, and expect me to drop everything and visit with her. Apparently the last folks who lived here called the police on her for trespassing. :rofl: She's gossipy, and rude, and I just can't even. Ugh. I have recently learned that her adult daughter who lives there with her was a former stripper, and if you've ever seen this person, you could not imagine it. It would be a nightmare, seriously. I can't imagine that her career as an exotic dancer was very long or successful.

Dobs- I hope you're feeling a bit more human. I've never had that particular thing done, but my SIL did, and she said it seriously sucked. :( 

AFM- The weird single light bleeding episode that occurred on 8 dpo lasted maybe an hour, and then faded to pale light brown, barely there stuff yesterday. Today is 10 dpo, and all of that pale brown shit is gone, even when I wipe. So, I have no idea, but I'm keeping my appointment on July 27th for "abnormal uterine bleeding." There has never been anything abnormal about my periods or menstrual cycles, EVER. My cycles are so ridiculously clockwork, that that alone is practically abnormal in and of itself. Even after I had my two kids, my period would start exactly one month after my lochea phase ended...like absolute clockwork. I know women who are over a year post-partum, and due to breastfeeding, and hormonal stuff, they STILL don't have a period, or anything regular to speak of. So, this weird 8 dpo thing is strange, and so was the light brown barely there stuff yesterday. The nurse asked me if I took a pregnancy test, and I'm like, "yeah...in the middle of yesterday, which was not with first-morning urine, and I'm only like 8 dpo." And she started to laugh at me. LOL!!! Oh well. I'm probably not going to test again until Tuesday, which is when I'm expecting the real AF to show her face...and I'll only test if she hasn't made an appearance.


----------



## DobbyForever

Welll can they do the scan and just not tell you? Lol probably not. Like check for measurements and growth but not do whatever testing/analysis?

J sounds like all good signs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooks I am glad you are keeping your appointment and your will to not test like an addict! Glad the bleeding has stopped and really hoping it just turns out to be ib!

I can't shake the lightheadedness but otherwise perfectly fine. I guess I feel guilty because his brother chose not to have kids for that reason, and I am putting myself over my kids' welfare. Idk. I'll get over it. I just sometimes stop and think about it and feel crappy


----------



## pacificlove

There was a few things I wanted to reply to but forgot..

Wookie: get a big great Dane! That'll scare anyone from just walking into your house and honestly those big dogs are just big cuddle monsters;) or get a mastiff..


----------



## DobbyForever

Or a Sheltie! They bark at EVERYTHING but are f'adorable lol. But the barking gets annoying so maybe not haha


----------



## wookie130

I currently have a basset hound, who basically just sleeps, groans, and farts a lot. :rofl: Worst guard dog ever.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol! I can picture that. I love my Aussie mix. She is sweet as pie. Total toddler dog (you can do whatever you want no f* given). But when she gets protective! Her bark is some serious big dog status and with 45lbs of pure muscle she would destroy anybody who means me harm. She almost broke down a fence the other day when the neighbor's dog growled at me.


----------



## campn

Green- Then opt out and get a private scan later! I know you're not finding out the gender but it'll be nice to get 3D/4D pictures anyways! 

Dobby- when I dated my anxious mess of my ex his anxiety and depression rubbed off on me so much and I suffered because of his suffering so in all honesty now I'm thankful that we never started a family together. I would be sinking right now and feeling completely alone and he'd probably be making everything a 100 times harder. We have no choice who we love, but we have a choice if we stay or not. Of course I couldn't see none of this when we were together. 

Wook- She's so like that! Every time she sees me now she asks me to show her "the belly" and anytime we are out grilling or washing the car she has to come over and chat. I'm really not the most friendly person in real life, especially not with someone who I've nothing in common with at all and a huge age gap, but the last few years I've always said yes to her but now maybe it's the hormones but I wanna say no you devil woman, no! :p


----------



## wookie130

Funny story, Campn, going along with the whole annoying-elderly-neighbor thing...

So, I had just brought my son home, and took a shower, put on my old granny flannel nightgown thingy, put Hannah down for a nap in her room, and then settled on the sofa with little 4 day-old Oscar for some cuddles, and to feed him. I had been home for like an hour, at the very most...

I hear a knock on the back door.

I open it, with the baby in my arms, ever so slightly (because I already knew it was Scroty), and she was all loud, and like, "Can I see the baby???"

My response was as follows:

"I have been home for an hour. No, you may not."

And I promptly shut the door in her face, and locked it. :rofl: LOLOLOL!!!!

She is apparently a very forgiving person, as she didn't seem to get that I find her really rude, tactless, and basically gross, because she has since acted like that never happened.

MrsG- I didn't know you were going to stay on team green with both the babies! You have some kind of iron will! Here I was, begging scans and shots of willies or vahooty-dooties all over the place! :rofl: Good for you, though. It will be such a delight at the moment of their birth to be surprised!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol campn, love that she has enough energy to come visit and chat, but not do chores for herself. Too funny. I don't know what i'd do...i also have an annoying neighbor. She's nice, as is her boyfriend, but she comes by and overstays her welcome and doesn't get the subtle cues that i want her to go home lol. 

Dobs, there is no guarantee you'd pass anything on. Also, i know some stuff can be inherited but environmental influences are also so, so important. Not trying to force my beliefs, so skip this part if you don't want ro hear it, but i do believe hitting can cause a lot of residual anxiety issues in kids (and adults). Plus the normal things, like being supportive, loving them, open communication, blah blah blah....and hopefully those issues don't come up, or if they do you can tackle them early. Also, as a sufferer yourself, you'll be able to see signs earlier and intervene, plus be empathetic, if your child has trouble with mental issues. 

Wook, i love bassets! And they way they always have dirty ears lol


----------



## claireybell

Wookie that old lady story & slamming the door in her face just floored me HAHA :haha: love it!! Its the kinda thing id do hehee! 

Wow your staying team green you have such good will power MrsG! Im rubbish, i like the idea of not knowing but when i knew the scan was coming up i just gave in lol! 

Rileys 4th birthday tomorrow on day of turning 37 wks :) just finished wrapping a couple of gifts, SO actually blew up ALL 25 balloons lol the lounge will be surrounded :haha: & he has one No4 helium balloon :) Have his suprise soft playcentre party 11-1pm tomorrow, he'll be an excited lil chimp hehe!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- Yeah. Rita's ears can be quite nasty. We have to stay on top of keeping them clean!

Dobs- You know, while I can understand the concerns you have about passing any mental health issues onto your children, it's important to know that everyone is damaged, whether it's by mental illness, or some other thing going on throughout the course of life. So, even if we try to avoid passing things along to our kids, we're going to inflict some level of SOMETHING crappy onto them, just through raising them, and making mistakes, and them having to endure our rather clueless parental errors at times. You may as well roll with it, I guess is what I'm saying. My first husband had a host of terrible issues...addiction, crippling depression, and he very well may have been bi-polar. His own father was, and ended up committing suicide when he went into psychosis. My current/forever DH has some issues with anxiety and depression, but he manages them well with a healthy lifestyle, but has needed some medication off and on, when things get tough upon occasion. We all have baggage of some sort. Any child you ever have will not be able to escape the bumps and bruises of parental imperfection, so don't let your SO's issues stop you from wanting children. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh we are NOT staying team green with two! I am
Already dying to know haha


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh theres been confusion!! Yay!! Find out that 'Gender Sex' ha ha


----------



## claireybell

So thought id share my uncomfy pokey out looking so slightly like 'im dropping' bump pic.. ;)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsnzc6lyi1.jpeg


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, you rock slamming that door in her face! Bassets are adorable! Especially as puppies when they explore the surroundings with the nose but the ears are way too long so keep stepping on them. My parents neighbors have always had bassets and "Luther" is just the most adorable #80 dog! He convinced me how funny they are :)

Guess I got really lucky with my neighbors, a sweet single 75 year old lady to the right, we chat when we see each other. A never ever there neighbor to the right and a 80 acre gun range to the back. They only shoot twice a week for 3 hours if that but a bit more on long weekends. Across the street, no one that I know of. And both our neighbours are in love with our animals and love "having them over" for a graze. 
Just have to keep the tenants in check once in a while.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, you hot momma! :) Adorable bump!


----------



## campn

Green- I thought you guys weren't finding out!! I'm glad you are though! I think they're boys :D I can't wait now!


Wook- Kudos to you! I seriously doubt she's forgiving but she pretends it didn't happen so she can still keep doing obnoxious things! I had a friend like that in college, she'd call someone and they wouldn't pick then she'd call over and over and over again until they answered cause she knew if she bothered them enough, they'd end up giving in! I can totally see my neighbor doing this with the baby too, so I'm praying she is so busy when I give birth!


----------



## campn

Claire- You are such a hot mama! This belly is so so gawjus!!! I hope you're doing maternity pictures cause you can so pull it off!

And oh yeah green, so looking forward for that sex scan :p GOODNESS!


----------



## claireybell

Thanku Camps & Pacific :)

Haha noooo Maternity pics!! Ive never really thought about getting any done really.. :-/ All my 4 weekly bump progressions are of the same kinda look, bra & background haha i do own other bra's just thought id pop that in there Lol! 

Hows your bumpy looking Camps? 

I wonder what fruit tomorrow brings on the ticker.. & the Geeky ticker, i love those haha!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you ladies. I needed to hear all of that. Hugs.

CB love the bump pic! Also excited to see what the tickets are tomorrow! And happy early birthday to Riley!

Campn lol I hope she is busy when you give birth too lol.

Greenie yay for finding out!

Lame reply... I am so tired. I can't shake it.


----------



## claireybell

Put your feet up & rest your bits Hun.. :hugs: X


----------



## campn

Claire you're full term tomorrow!? Slow down time! Weren't you just like 20 weeks just finding out the gender!? (I mean the sex :p) I swear I'll never get over this joke now :D

I need to take a bump picture, maybe once I turn exactly 30 weeks I'll take one! 

Dobby- You're a strong tough girl, you can get through anything! Also have you eaten enough today! I know colonoscopies can leave you feeling so weak and tired. 

One of my mom friends had a girl who is barely 3 months now so she sent me a box full of clothes that no longer fit. I'm going to have so many outfits I doubt we'll ever do laundry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

SO is over and keeps forgetting we can't have sex so he keeps working himself up :rofl: I have done nothing but eat lol

That is awesome!!! I had always hoped my cousin would give back all the crap I gave her kid... No! She gave it away or sold it! Like geez not cool. Love the totally amazing like mommy. Carters?


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> SO is over and keeps forgetting we can't have sex so he keeps working himself up :rofl: I have done nothing but eat lol
> 
> That is awesome!!! I had always hoped my cousin would give back all the crap I gave her kid... No! She gave it away or sold it! Like geez not cool. Love the totally amazing like mommy. Carters?

Seriously Dobs!? That's so so rude of her. At least keep it since it's a gift or give it back if you don't need it! I also gave my sister a bunch of girl clothes (since we thought DS was a girl) and I nicely told her you know if oneday I do have a girl please give them back cause I was attached to them. She never did, just left them back in her apartment back in Egypt and no plans of going back any time soon. Yeah some carters in there, also Gymboree and other brands!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that's really uncool of your cousin. I was be kind of hurt. But honestly, probably wouldn't say anything because I'm a chicken lol 

Campn- where's your bump pics?!

CB- absolutely gorgeous! What a perfect bump 


Just leaving the doctors. Apparently I have ridiculously high blood pressure. So going on meds. If I get a headache this weekend I have to go to the ER.


----------



## DobbyForever

If she was more well off/understood common decency I would tell her. But she isn't so oh well. Just don't expect me to get you crap this go round. Especially if I have my own baby to spoil.

Campn that sucks! That's so far away, too! Boo :(. I thought I recognized that shirt. I contemplated buying it cuz I'm in love with myself lol. Dunno if I ended up getting it.

Greenie sorry to hear about the blood pressure but glad they are taking it seriously and dealing with it right away. Hoping no headaches this weekend! Other than the hbp, how are the bubbies/momma doing?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, glad they are taking you serious! Just keep up your fluid intake so you don't get a headache from dehydration...

Gah, hate when people give away things you lend them.. my friend gave me two bags of clothes, pink, blue and gender neutral. I haven't looked through it yet as I want to wash it all first... but no point in washing yet as I don't have a dresser or similar to store them away in.

As for pi$$ing people or things off... I really got to the ravens this morning. Since I covered the small morning duck run they can't get at any eggs the ducks lay after I let them out of the house in the morning. Found 3 more eggs in the run and 4 angry squaky ravens perched closed by when I let the ducks into the big uncovered run at noon. 
Now I can't wait to cover the big run too at some point although I keep reading that ducks are supposed to be done laying in the early morning.
I love pi$$ed of ravens, serves them right.


----------



## campn

Green- wow Hun I'm sorry! No wonder you've been having lots of headaches! Is it pregnancy related or you've always suffered from kinda high blood pressure? I'm glad they put you on meds so hopefully it doesn't get worse.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol pl I hate Ravens and crows. They are different, right? Lol but yeah I bet they are pissed.

I mean in her defense they were gifts but still. She could have asked before she gave it away. We're talking upwards of $400 of stuff from me and $200 from my mom


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, apparently they are different but don't ask me. Someone at the feed store recently told me that we are allowed to shoot one but not the other and there are no restrictions to it. Not that own a gun but the thought has crossed my mind. Ha-ha oh they should be mad, I took away all their daily family meals. I suspect they have been eating ~2 dozen eggs a day for the last two months. I don't want to do the math on how much that cost me because at first I thought it was me caring wrong for the ducks...

As for clothes... time to start shopping. I started itching this week. Judging by what that same friend gave me for maternity clothes I don't expect much from the bags of baby clothes. Our first deserves a few new things ;) on the other hand I will ask my friend if she wants anything back before I pass anything on whenever that will be. She says they are done making babies


----------



## campn

Pacific that's very nice of you to ask her first. I told my sister (who is 34 weeks and pregnant with a boy) that if there's any outfit she doesn't like that she should give it back to me instead of giving it to someone else or throwing it. I've kept some of the sentimental clothes, I wasn't going to give her his coming home outfit or his blanket or any of that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I'm a sentimental person as well. :). Not crafty enough though to be one of those moms who make a quilt from baby courted though haha

PL good idea not to do the math. Clothes shopping is fun. Ish. Fun until you get the bill!


----------



## wookie130

Campn- My suggestion with your neighbor, would be to just answer the door completely topless with the baby attached to your nipple every time. Nonchalantly be all, "May I help you?" That absolutely SHOCKS and APPALLS women in that age group (most of the time, I'm assuming), so I'd go for that, and perhaps she'll stop dropping by to ask for favors! :) :holly:

CB- Seriously, how awesome do you look??? I love your cute little bra, also. :) Such a neat and tidy baby bump. 

PL- I kind of like crows, honestly. I've heard they're pretty intelligent. And, being the Midwesterner/Iowa girl that I am, I love country primitive stuff, which often incorporates crows. I have a big wall quilt hanging that it actually crow-themed. :) It sounds stupid, but it's actually really cool. As far as how ravens are different, I don't know...? 

Yeah, I wish people would be more considerate or thoughtful with the whole baby clothes thing. Honestly, with Hannah, we pretty much bought all of our own stuff, and it was all brand-new. And once she hit about 6 months, one of DH's co-workers gave up like 3 garbage sacks of the world's most outdated, fugly-frickin' baby clothes in the universe, and they smelled old, and they were stained, etc. Icky. We donated pretty much the whole lot of it. Oscar got a lot of descent second-hand stuff, and nice hand-me-downs from some of my friends who also had boys around the same time I did...there was like 5 of us pregnant with boys at once, and Ozzy was the second youngest baby born out of the bunch. So, we passed the stuff along to others. My neighbor (who homeschools with 5 kids who are 8 and under) inherited all of Hannah's nice stuff, and still does. :)


----------



## wookie130

MrsG- Where did I get you were remaining on team green? All I could think, was how strong you were to hold off on finding out what your babies will be. I'd make a prediction, but I never even predicted my own children correctly, so it's useless, really. :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Momma and babies are doing awesome! We saw them and they've grown SO much. Both were moving one even waved at us! It was adorable. 
They said they'll have to up my meds as the pregnancy goes on and they're working on the right dose now, starting me low then checking. 
I don't have high blood pressure but I asked why this happens and she said most likely I have higher blood pressure but it's fine. But now that my hearts working extra hard for the babies it unmasks the high blood pressure. I guess it happens more often than we hear about... Well according to the doc lol 
Anyways I'm on semi- bed rest this weekend. So I should be nice and bored. 

It's good to know about getting clothes from people if I don't like them or want them to ask if they want them back no honestly wouldn't even think about it. Because before kids when you get rid of something you just want it gone. Ya know?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love that you ladies think in so strong! Haha no not at all. Actually I never wanted to find out but when we decided we were I kept getting more and more excited and now I'm courting down! (6 weeks lol)

Campn- DH thinks it's two boys too! But I think it's one of each.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, you've got me wondering if i have a crow/raven problem. How did you know? The reason i don't think that's it is because we've only been getting 3-4 eggs a day, amd they're always in the same spots. Really odd thing today though, we had our first death. One of my cayugas :( i just came in this morning to do my routine and it was dead in the run. No feathers missing, bloods, nothing. Super weird....wondering if it ate something weird? Really hoping it's not something disease-y. But almost looked like a broken neck...i was thinking maybe an aerial predator took it out,but couldn't carry it? Who knows. 

Worked my butt off these past two days and paying for it. I got over the stomach bug or food poisoning, whatever it was, and now am developing a cold :( add to that i have to be up at 4:30am tomorrow for the market, PLUS it's a countdown to my period and....yup....tomorrow should be interesting.

Green, so sorry about the scare! I'm sure your nerves didn't help either. They can definitely mess with your BP. I'm excited you got to see the twins again! I'm decent and predicting, and i was thinking boy/girl, but i need to see the next scan to give my final answer :p


----------



## JLM73

*Greenbean* I agree with you:oneofeach: I hope you get your boy and girl!
Sorry about the high b/p I get it intermittenly and have been as highas 210/120 and felt perfectly fine:shock:
It's actually when mine drops I feel sh*tty :(
Years of tests and diff meds and no answer, so I take meds as needed:shrug:

*PL* Glad you solved your Raven issue- this is for you and *Gigsey*:
https://www.audubon.org/news/how-tell-raven-crow
Basi cally ravens are like mega size crows and usually just 1-2 where crows are flockers.

*CB* You are still so teeny!! LOL I'm sure you don't feel it being all crammed in there, but can NOT believe you have 3 weeks left!!!

*Gigs* Still counting you in :winkwink:

*M&S and Wooks * LOVE the annoying neighbor tidbits lol!

I just made steak and eggs for late dinner with gorgonzola quesadillas as a side :rofl:
Soooo stomach churny now even tho it was sooo good when eating it :sick::haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww j sounds yummy! Sorry about it not sitting well

Ravens are wicked smart. I remember seeing a thing on animal planet where they used crosswalk signals and cars to break open nuts they couldn't crack on their own.

Gigs I also am counting you in unless af shows. Sorry about the overdoing it though. Rest up! And sorry about the Cayuga. =\

Green I am also pulling for pinkie blueie


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry about the loss... do you have weasels in your area? They just make a small bite and go for the blood, tiny fing little creatures. We had them in the prairies. 
Ravens: I believe ravens think in a flock mentally so share information such as a good food source among the flock. At first they must have taken the eggs off site when I wasn't there, just in and out. Then we noticed a few shells around the duck area.
Then they got braver and started hanging out around the duck area..
Do you have snakes in your area? They could be going after eggs and won't need much space to get in either.
As for aerial predators, they'd still leave a mark I think, to kill a duck they'd still use talons. Even if you surprised them. If they can't take off with them, they'll eat the favorite part. The owl that was going after mine last winter, came while it was dark into the early hours. He took head, neck and chest every time.

Mrs G, that is so adorable, you got a wave!

Gotta talk to hubby about going shopping on the mainland soon ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, can you leave your ducks locked up until 9/10 am and set up a trail cam? Most of our eggs seem to be laid by 8:30...


----------



## shaescott

Green I'm expecting you'll have one of each :oneofeach:

CB beautiful bump!

Camps and wookie I would go crazy with a neighbor like that!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae Shae how is life post SATs?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs life is pretty normal, thanks for asking. I'm working mostly. I did do a college visit (well, 2) on Wednesday, and lucky for me the college I really wanted to like, I did. It had a really good vibe to it, if that makes sense?


----------



## shaescott

Hey CB I saw your bump pic and for some reason NEEDED to do an edit of it with a baby in the bump so here you go lol


----------



## gigglebox

Af is here, right on time. I'm bummed but i kind of made peace with it this month. At the very least, my LP is back to 12 days so that's good (after being reduced to 10 the past two months from stress).

Pl, i'm really doubting anything got in there, but i'm just recalling the electric fence was off that night so...maybe? But there really looked to be no blood or anything. No "fowl play", har har har. Might have to try the game cam though, see about those eggs...too bad we can't do the same in our uteruses hahaha

Ugh, 4:33am....gotta get ready. So earrrrllly, and i'm cramping, and feeling a little sick....zzzzzzz.

I'd appreciate good juju that my flow starts off light for the day at least. Don't know how i'll manage being the only one manning my tent and having to leave multiple times :(

Shae, nice visual ;)


----------



## JLM73

*Shae-* I LOVE it!!! So creative and cool!

*Gigs* ahhh! Phooey! :( I was really hoping you were IN....and I hope your flow is light as well! I always seemed to go back to mkt with the :witch: and or a stomach bug ugh!
I did however find 2 tampons and a thick pad allowed me to tend booth for many many hours :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, definitely doing the super tamp and pad trick. I'll probably break in an hour or so anyway to change it. This market, despite being one of the biggest in VA, is sucking for sales. I've only given out one business card so far :( i'm going to be so bummed if i don't at least break even :/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- good luck at the market today! And sorry about AF I hope she's not too much of a B. 

Shae- glad college searching is going so well. And cool edit!

Pl- how long does it take to get to the mainland again? You go by ferry right?


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks J & Green. Af is being merciful, thank god. Sadly sales are horrid. 1 hour left and i sold 2 jars of pickles. That's $14. Sadly the annual fee to do this market is $35, and it's $20 for each day you attend. 

Also, i'm up to my tits in quail eggs and haven't sold any. Plus i'm seeing tons of adorable children and pregnant ladies and my broody is flaring up.


----------



## campn

Here's my almost 30 week bump. My SPD is usually okay in the morning and then gradually gets worse over the day, when it gets too bad I hold my lady parts (I'm so so sorry for that image) and walk that way. It feels like someone held me upside down and tried to pull me apart from both legs like you do a cheese stick! DH thinks his semen can glue my vagina back together. :wacko: *cringe*
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs so sorry about AF and the pregnant googles. And the fair not being profitable. You would kill here in the bay. People are all about them local, organic farner's market. My cousin and her kids LOVE quail eggs.

Shae so glad the touring went well. I know exactly what you mean. You just know. Like your wedding dress or the man you will marry... You just click and know. When do you have to start applications?

Campn you and your bump are adorable! I don't understand how women can go to work lol. My coworker had two kids in two years and with both age worked right up to her due date! Totally made it look easy. Except this year she looked a mess because our boss was a b*. And that wives tale about boys add to your beauty while girls steal it was true with her. She was still gorgeous though lol

Ummm I feel like I am missing people.

Green, glad you saw the babes if I didn't say that already. Cannot wait to know!

Pl have fun on the mainland! I always think of my cousin when you say that because she lives in Hawaii

Afm not amused by my slow rising temp but so far this cycle seems to follow my pre-twins trend so maybe it's a good thing? I'm just terrified it will drop down and I will have a late o or worse anovulatory


----------



## pacificlove

Campn so adorable!!!

Mrs G, technically we have to take 2 ferries to get to the mainland. First a small one, takes 20 minutes, to the big island. The big island has everything except an Ikea... the big island is big, even has the capital for this province.
Then we have a few different spots to take a big ferry to the mainland, the closest spot takes the ferry 1:45 and it's all across open water. The ferry that leaves from the capital of the province goes through a bunch of the smaller islands with fantastic views! 
We've seen, orcas, dolphins and all kinds of birds of the ferry. Normally all boats leave the right of way to the orcas but there is one spot where there is no going around between a couple of islands. In that spot we one time had a hug pot of orcas to both sides of the ferry.

Gigs: pickled quail eggs!


----------



## wookie130

Pacific- I think Canada sounds dreamy, in about every possible way. My DH and I have half-joked about moving north, and becoming Canadian citizens. I want to bury my head in the sand lately at the shameful mess the U.S. has become...ugh. :(

Campn- You look wonderful! These last few weeks will draaaagggg (as you know well)...there was a meme on FB that says, the 3rd trimester of pregnancy lasts 463 days. LOL!!!! That's kind of true, however. It's a really LONG time to feel that uncomfortable. My DH got me this little massage roller-ball thing called an "Omni Roller), and he used to omni-roll my back, and thighs, and hips with it before bedtime, after a warm soak in the tub. It kind of helped, I think! 

Shae- Love what you did to CB's bump shot! That's awesome!

Green- I do hope you get a boy/girl combo...so, I'll be rooting for that for you. Having both a boy and a girl myself, I can say that both genders (please note that I said GENDERS) are equally awesome, for different reasons! <3 You can't go wrong, no matter the "flavor" of baby, really. I'm glad all went well at your scan! Just wait until your 20 week anatomy scan...they'll look VERY large compared to now! And if you get some 4D facial shots, you will be in awe...they will truly look like babies, and during mine, we could even tell who both kids were starting to look like between Brad and I, and everything...I could even see Hannah's hair billowing in the amniotic fluid...it was nuts! My bp used to shoot up during OB appointments also...nothing terribly alarming, but my OB chalked it up mainly to anxiety/nerves. Rest-assured that they'll be monitoring you very closely, seeing as you're expecting multiples. :) Babies sound like they're very happy in there. 

AFM- I was a moron, and I tested this a.m., at what is probably 11 dpo, and got a BFN on my crappy Bluecross cheapie strips. So, I'm probably out. AF will most likely show her nasty self on Tuesday. 

Little does Bradley know that at my OB appointment on July 27th, I'll be begging some thyroid and progesterone tests off of them. If P is low, I'll be asking for some Clomid. :) LOL!!!! :rofl: Oh well. He's getting more and more wishy-washy about not wanting a third. Today it was "we'll see." :haha: Oh yes. Yes, we will. LOL!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I love hate ikea.

And lol we will see! Love it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I start sending in applications this fall.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! FXed! Not that you need it


----------



## wookie130

I'm the same way about IKEA...love some things, HATE all of the particle board!


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, you wouldn't be the first American friend to say that to me! Ha-ha. 
Fx on getting that bfp soon!

As for BP, I know my mom always takes hers at home and reports to her doctor. He won't even take here anymore as it sky rockets every time she sits down in his office.

We just finished putting on the last of the colours we picked for the nursery. Going to let it dry and then hubby will paint on some grasses to blend the wall colours together. (Yellow and green)


----------



## DobbyForever

I never minded particle board. I'm just a prissy princess so the whole self serve thing was a pain. If I was just getting small stuff that's one thing. But I went when I was post mmc d&c, my mom also just had surgery, my stepdad is old and frail, and SO was out of town. Then they cracked my bed when installing it and gave me hell trying to arrange for a replacement... Not a good first experience


----------



## DobbyForever

PL that sounds lovely! Can we see a pic once it dries?


----------



## claireybell

Ah Gigs thats rubbish that period showed up, was it early early again? Sorry Market day wasnt very productive! Eggs are usually such a good seller at most Markets.. 

Omg Shae that edit bumpy pic is awesome thankyou :) you are truly talented with your pic editing skills :thumbup: 

Ah beautiful pic of bump & mumma there Camps! Shes cooking lovely :hugs: Hope the spd is being gentle on you this wknd hun.. 

High blood pressure is quite common in pregnancy MrsG, hope the meds are helping & your feeling ok now.. They like to keep check on it incase of pre-eclampsia mainly but glad you have some meds help with it! & you saw your lil babes aswell hehe lovely! 

J what day next week will you be testing? 

Im sure ive missed a couple, apologies girls.. My BnB on iphone keeps sticking aswell & the page keeps disapearing! So ive written it 3 times now lol


----------



## claireybell

Riley had a great birthday party today, saw his Nursery friends & he was so happy! Lotsa presents, he crashed & burned around 8 this evening ha ha! 

That just reminded me Gigs, has Des started pre-school yet? Did he like?

OMG my geeky ticker :rofl: Zack Morris cell phone PAHAHA!! I loved Saved by the Bell back in my young days lol


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, love your ticker! I am half a dozen bagels.. haha

And yes to pics, hubby is putting on final touches now while I am making quesadillas for a late lunch ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG I love the tickets ladies lol hikarious

CB so happy Riley loved his party :)

Pl can't wait to see!

Gigs that right I totes forgot about preschool


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* ahhh sorry the mkt was sucky, but on the side note :shock: to paying both and annual fee AND visit fee!!! Here it's $25-35/day or $100-$125/mo, or $200-$250/mo depending on which mkt!!

Glad the quails are doing well laying but is there anything you can byproduct them into??
Like decorative mini faberge eggs or Free Range blah blah?
SOap?? A frozen egg product etc?
I am all about making lemonade from lemons hehe


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Ditto :blush: I have "white coat syndrome" per my doc as my b/p skyrocjets as well when I am there lol\

*Dobs* I get the IKEA design, but am NOT a fan of floral. I don't mind self assembly, but HATE things that fall apart as I screw parts together ie: Particle board :haha:
I tend to just go there for looking, and eating in their awesomely priced cafeteria!
I also have gotten great bamboo plants etc there.

*SHae* you will def get in anywhere you like hun. They should be honored to have you!

Hubs asked today if I had enough hpt's :rofl:
I so love him- acts like a man- thinks like a woman!

Nothing new on home/land searches...still aiming to get hois spot rented so we are getting that bill covered each month!
We can't really jump on anything until then :shrug:

*Camps* you look GREAT in that bump pic Woman!!! I can't believe you are so close!!??


----------



## DobbyForever

How is your stash J?

Everything I have self assembled was particle board and nothing ever broke. I fail at assembling things though. Something is always askew.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I am missing pink assured tests but I cannot find them

Plus the 40 wondfos lol cuz I bought two of the 50 opk/20 hpt combos haha. Ty Dylan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## campn

J- Are you already married!?? I just noticed you said hubs *heart eyes!!!* I'm so happy for you!!!

Dobby- IKEA scares me! There's no way I could assemble furniture like that, even with DH's help, I think just being there at the store would give me anxiety. I do like their living rooms though, very Scandinavian and simple! I prefer our American kitchens though :D gimme that granite, that real solid wood cabinets and stainless steel appliances! 

Wook- I hope you get all the help you can to get you preggo! Clomid is like a miracle thing for so many women! I know it'll work for you!! Also how cool that you could see Hannah's hair during the ultrasound!! Benjamin had this dirty blonde fuzz and it all fell down by the time he hit 1 month old. I hope this one has more hair!

Claire- Happy FULL term day!!! I can't believe she'll be here in 3ish weeks!!! And what is a winter melon!? I don't think I've ever seen one before. 

Shae- I hope you find something great that you love so much! They'll be lucky to have you like J said!

Pacific- I want to see pictures please!! :D are you finding out or team green!? I keep forgetting!

So inlaws just took us to babiesrus and got us the travel system and pack and play we wanted! I'm very grateful for that! Benjamin was picking up all the baby toys and saying "I'm buying this for Juliette!!" He was very serious about it!


----------



## DobbyForever

You can pay for assembly and delivery. It's actually not bad. It's the wheeling your cart with a sofa/mattress on it through the line to the delivery dock that annoys me lol. I agree I am all about the American kitchen. Also loooove that the in laws spoiled you today! And how cute that Benjamin wanted to buy things for his sister.


----------



## DobbyForever

In the kitchen cooking the chili my man was supposed to cook but is conveniently now too sick lol and he is rambling about how good I am and how much it turns him on to see me being all domestic.. He said if I keep this up turn next cycle I might see more :spermy: bd if we don't catch it this cycle. I want to get excited but as we know I don't trust it til it's in lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- maybe just get domestic before ovulation? Lol worth a try!

Campn- yay for in laws! That's so awesome!


I know I forgot a ton of people but I'm exhausted. And absolutely starving. All I want to do is eat. But that requires energy I don't have lol 
On the plus side I've only had a few waves of nausea! So yay!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, yay for spoiling! Babies deserve the best.

Gotta agree, I love the North American kitchens, but then I grew up with a tiny 1 person German kitchen. Mom designed it that way when they built so she could reach every thing from her one spot. She is now living her American kitchen ;)

I am staying team green, hubby is allowed to find out but baby was being uncooperative at the ultrasound. 

I took a picture while it was still drying.. and hubby has been saying he has no art skills...
Now to replace the window, base boards, new light fixture, refinish the floors and eventually rewire the room when we do the house.

Ha-ha, the colours look really darker then they are.. and in 4 weeks we get to add the stickers/decals
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160709_154444.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute! Is it bad that I saw it and immediately thought where are the Pokemon?! Pokemon Go is ruining my life lol. What decals are you putting in again? And I love that whole reach everything from one spot idea haha. My kitchen is narrow so it's fine if I'm in there alone. I just feel like a big open kitchen is a sign I have made it in life lol. Do you do all of those renos yourselves?!

Green yay for the lack of nausea! Can hubs get you food?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs and J and Camps- at the college I really liked, I told the admissions counselor my SAT scores and my high school gpa and she straight up told me I won't have a problem getting into the nursing program. I feel like I'm already accepted haha but obviously I'm not.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awesome! It's pretty much all you have to do is apply and you are in deal. Woot woot!


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, my friend suffered from vaginal varicose veins this last pregnancy (oh yes ladies, that is a thing!). She said they made some support thing that helped her tremendously. Maybe it would help with your pain? Lovely bunp, btw!

Will cacth up on the rest later. Currently falling asleep typing.


----------



## Jezika

Hey ladies, I just got back from vacay. Wish I could've stayed longer. I'm not caught up at all so I hope I didn't miss anything major. Will try to catch up more soon. I'm just shy of 19 weeks but have a massive bump that makes me feel self conscious. Gender scan is on Monday. Cannot wait! Sleeping now finally... it's nearly 11pm here but nearly 5am with my jet lag. I think I've done pretty well! sorry for selfish post. zzzzzzz


----------



## campn

Dobby- I know he meant well but why tease you like that!? Grrr I'd have been like ok you go cook! But pregnancy makes me so blunt so normally I wouldn't say that :p

Pacific- Lovely and bright! I think it'll make the cold months much more tolerable. Living in Chicago that was on my mind a lot cause we had lots of gloomy and dark days. Also I wish I was American kitchen sized cause I'm 5'1 and top cabinets look like the moon to me! I hate using step stools so that's a lost cause!

Gigs- I love how there's something for every problem here!!! I wonder what this thing is called? Vaginal brace!? Vaginal support system!? :haha: cause the poor thing really does need all the support it can get for the things it gets put through!


----------



## shaescott

Jezika- well you probably missed J getting married?


----------



## DobbyForever

Trrrrruuue she did miss that!

Campn right? Dunno if it was a tease or true. We'll find out


----------



## claireybell

Haha Dobby i just love your pg Test stashes hehe! ;)

So glad you had a lovely holiday Jez & we need yo see your bump girly!! Dont be shy :haha: show it off with pride hun! Your a Mango :)

Lol J.. Bless hubbard!! Its sooo nice thats hes completely onboard aswell :thumbup: im excited for when you start testing eeee!!

Pacific those other Tickers are just hilarious, i look forward to seeing purs chsnge each week haha! 

Ive heard of Vag Varicose veins aswell.. Ouch! I have some on my 'inner lip' area :( but luckily not inside my vag! Never had anything like it with Riley as there was not alot of pressure as he wasnt head down!.. But look huge some days its just disgusting! I have them either side of my bikini line/groin area aswell, Midwife said lotsa ladies get them but will go as soon as baby comes along.. When ive been sat at work all day up/down from chair & then i use the toilet, the area almost feels numb its really weird.. 2 more days at work yay!!

Camps so nice baby girl got treated at Babies R Us.. Love that shop hehe!! Bless your lil dude, is he looking forward to having a new baby sister? Riley is, he keeps kissing my tummy & saying 'hello Nuala' awww <3 & saying 'thats my baby in there' hahaa love him!


----------



## shaescott

CB I'm just imagining a little boy saying that in an English accent and it's the cutest thing ever. Remind me, how old is Riley?


----------



## shaescott

Camps the vaginal brace thing is something like this, or at least this is one type. 


ETA: "for vulvar varicosities"


----------



## wookie130

Vulvar variscosities, vaginal varicose veins, etc. = OMG, HOW EFFIN' TERRIBLE, seriously. I would probably just ask to have my whole vagina surgically removed. :rofl: I'd be all, "Ummm, that's okay, I 
don't really need my vagina. Leave the peehole in tact, and I'll provide blowjobs for the rest of my life. I'm all set. Just remove the thing...NOW!

Jez- I can't wait to see what baby is!!! Good luck!


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I'll start 9dpo with the 10miu ICs, which is Tuesday

*Dobs* I have about 22 of those ICs left,1 Wally, and 1 FRER6ds.
I am gonna do ICs am/pm. IF I see something good on the ICs, I'll use Wally's until I see enuff to guarantee a good FRER line.
I'm skipping the MUST buy a zillion FRER thinking this time as I don't wanna stress or over spend anymore. 

I'm really liking my chart, so I'm hopeful. I snezzed my head off allll day ystrdy- in and out of home, and now have a cough this morning grrrr:growlmad:
Due to post nasal drip I'm sure but I hate coughs/runny noses!
Even Benadry didn't dry it up!

Also hubs is being moody last cpl days :roll: I'm ignoring it as I know he's stressing bills atm- but admittedly he sucks at not impulse buying and doesn't pre plan well on the old once a month paycheck, so I am trying to gently remind where/when I can, but for the most part, I'm gonna let him feel the heat this month of running outta $ early lol.
Mainly he WAY overspent on our initial outings, dinners etc, so I have been reeling him back in and cooking most our meals.
We have a ton of stuff in the house so really no reason to keep getting food outside!

He checked into some tutoring jobs as well that pay around $50+ an hour. He just hasn't contacted any of the ppl requesting him :wacko:
I'll get him prodded on that as well today.
I get that it's summer and he's happy to be off work, but that also means we only have a month to work on his older home for renting, AND get all our other "to-do's" sorted in a few weeks time!:shock:

My surro Twins Bday is next month, I can't wait to see them!


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks*:rofl: Vagilectomy:rofl:

I forget who missed the married part...*Shae*? 
Yup we are married on paper legally, but will do a Masquerade ball wedding later this year or near Mardi Gras Fat Tuesday time. If I end up preggers this cycle it will DEF be later this year as I am NOT doing a wedding with a newborn lol. 
I can work a belly into a masquerade costume.

He's a school teacher, and wanted to be sure I was covered on his insurance etc before he went back to work. Also so we can get our joint biz ventures started.


----------



## claireybell

Eeeee!!! Excited J hehee!!! How did your Mum react with the Nuptials to new hubby? Blokes love home cooked meals aswell, with your fab cooking he aint going anywhere :thumbup: How old will the Twins be? Will you see them in person? 

Shae, Riley was 4 yesterday! Hes sat playing with his birthday Lego at the moment, building trucks with his Dad ;)

Ooh Jez, are you finding out babies 'Gender - Sex' :)


----------



## claireybell

VAGILECTOMY!! Pahahaaaaa!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish 6am post

Feeling really down/out. My temp is really low. I know 4-6dpo is my typical secondary estrogen surge but this worries me. I was also bleeding this morning. Usually I just have brown spotting or grey matter (medicine) from the colposcopy, but I was red and bleeding. I've been feeling really bummed yesterday and today with the timing if I did fall/I'm worried O was messed up/the colposcopy messed things up


----------



## gigglebox

Is it heavy bleeding Dobs? Might be time to call the ob/gyn to make sure that's normal post procedure stuff. Have you ever had ib with your pregnancies? Have you taken any more opk's?

Jez, hello! Glad your vacation was enjoyable. I can't believe you're already finding out the sex! Does it feel real yet? 

Shae, thanks for pulling up that picture.
Wook, my friend said it's a pregnancy thing and the pain goes away right after birth, so that's good. No vagilectomy needed!

Cb, Riley sounds so adorbs. To answer your question, my lp/cycle was normal this past time, so that's good! I'm hopeful things are getting back to normal and my uterus will do it's job soon. I mean, ffs, uteruses are built to be pregnant! Some would argue it's our sole purpose--to reproduce! So frustrating that's it's such a challenge to do!

Sorry, ranting...

Forget who asked but Des went to school Thursday morning and he really enjoyed it. He will just be going Two days a week in the morning to start.

Pl, the nursery is cute! Were you doing th ebug theme? I can't remember...

Green, did you get any photos at the last scan??? Iwannaseeeeeee


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not heavy bleeding. I'd classify it as spotting by amount but there were three active drops that fell out. Nothing worth calling the gyn over. I have had implantation cramping with one bfp, but usually no cramping or bleeding.

So glad Dez enjoyed preschool! How quickly are you planning on transitioning him to 5 day? He's 3, right? Idk anything about kids until they hit 5 hahaha

Jez cannot wait to hear the gender sex (whoever said this first is genius it is so catchy) tomorrow! Rest up! Tell us all about your fun times though!

Green agreed did you get a scan pic the other day?

J I am also curious how mom is reacting. Is she on her best behavior knowing you are leaving soon and she can't pull her usual crap?

Feel like I missed a page... I took an opk yesterday and it was so negative. I'll take one now but I imagine it'll be neg. edit: yup still super neg. the bleeding stopped and now it's just back to residual blood. Shrugs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pacificlove

Jez can't wait to hear more about your trip. As someone who used to travel between Europe and Canada frequently, let me tell you that it is easiest to get over a jet leg by going right into your routine . Forget staying up late or sleeping on. ;)
And I second a bump pic! 

Cb, I love those tickers, but how the he!! did we get this far so quickly? As for varicose veins nothing surprises me anymore... I got stretch marks on my boobs! Do those cremes etc actually do anything?

Gigs, did you ever try pickled quail eggs, could me another market hit too! Did Des enjoy his days in preschool? Must be nice to have the house back to yourself for a few hours;)

So about 1 1/2 or 2 weeks ago I scratched up my leg on the split rail fence. The last few days it looked really red, like as if it was going to leave a big nasty scar. Not necessarily infected. I sent hubby a picture asking "does this look infected?" And he agreed with me to just leave it to heal. Well, last night I picked at the scrap and out pops this 3mm long splinter! No squeezing required, it just popped out with very little puss. Gross, but cool! 

As for baby room, we are doing a forest animal theme and glow in the dark stars on the ceiling. Since we have a whole herd of deer living here and deer walking through the driveway every day, it'll be a nature filled room ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Pl i can't wait to see the nursery finished.

Yes, i had pickled quail eggs with me but no bites. Two people checked them out, one was like, "hmmm." And put it back. The other said, "maybe next week." Ha. I love the things people say when they don't actually want stuff (i'm so guilty of it, too): "can i take a card?", "maybe next week.", "i'm going to walk around and come back." 

And eww to the splinter.

Dobs, dingers crossed it's ib. Wish you temp'ed this month! Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy f*. Omg!!! That is terrifying pl! I'm glad it came out but ahhhhhh!

P.S. Love the nature theme

The temps are ok to confirm o with the opk, but the fact it dropped so low today means I may not have actually Oed which worries me/ my bfp cycle didn't drop anywhere near this low ever. It just may be off one day (today could be 5dpo but based on the temp and opk darkness I think 4dpo is accurate)


----------



## gigglebox

I totally type-o'ed "fingers" but it made me chuckle so i'm not changing it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I saw that and giggled as well :)


----------



## shaescott

Haha J no I didn't miss it, Jez asked what she missed and I said she missed you getting married.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jjjjjj when are you testing? You have so many ics... Your chart looks good... 8dpo tomorrow... I'm a bad influence


----------



## mrs.green2015

I need to go catch up but drom what I can remember before my nap-

Pl- so cute! I can't wait to see it when it's all done!

Jez- welcome back! Tomorrow you find out!!!!! I really not sure what to think. Part of me thinks boy but anther part of me is like no it has to be a girl! Lol 

Gig- this is the most recent pic I have. It's at 8 weeks 6 days but measuring 8+5 because of late ovulation. Other than that I only have the very first scan. I didn't get any pics from the other day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Do you like pic collage? Mix gram is cool but ads every half second


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- were such nerds. Lol on another thread someone posted their announcement and my first reaction was "what app is that?!" Lol 
I like it a little enough. It does the job and not many ads but I absolutely hate that it puts the logo on the pic. I would rather use photo grid. Pretty much the same but no logo.


----------



## claireybell

I just love your twinny scan pics MrsG :hugs: 

Glad Des loved preschool Gigs! Riley used to run to me when id pick him up, now he runs away as wants to stay with his friends haha! Fab that LP was normal this cycle, i know its pants, when you think typically girls bodies are made for reproduction & it doesnt happen straight away :hugs: stress def doesnt help but i dont think us girls can help that when its all we think about when ttc! Heres to this cycle Gigs! :thumbup: 

Pacific id say the creams/oils work to help prevent mass stretch marks on the butt & bump i use a cheap version of Bio Oil, i have teeny lil white ones on my waist from Riley but non so far.. But i bet my boobs will get some when my milk comes in, they'll be mahooooosive again hahaaa!! 

Im hoping your spotting is some ib aswell Dobs :hugs: has the pain gone away now from your procedure the other day?


----------



## pacificlove

I am just glsd it was a Splinter and not a worm or maggot.. i always imagined those typr of things come out of woinds in the 3rd world countries.. 

Oh and I just picked 3 big bowls full of yellow plums. Mom is coming up tomorrow and we'll make yellow plum jam. A few more plums left on the tree as they were either out of reach or still not ripe.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg pl you are killing me with the wound lol. I guess if you look at it that way lol but still ahhhh

Greenie yeah we are nerds haha. That's what makes us awesome.

Gigs hugs I think about that all the time.

CB ty. I'm perfectly fine now. Just tired. I have been laying down all day


----------



## shaescott

CB I'm laughing at mahooooosive!

I'm currently looking through the 3rd trimester bump thread starting in 2006 God help me I have a problem


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love you! I go through the pregnancy boards all the time. I try really hard not to post but sometimes I just can't help it, and I'm waiting to get chased out with pitchforks lol

I got an indent line on my wondfos (I was borrrrred SO is studying) and I'm so mad at it


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am that weird person who enjoyed college anatomy classes. Dissections, etc

And yes I have been in second tri and 3rd tri boards reading mostly. Some funny stuff on there too :haha:

Dobs, are you officially in the tww? I can't remember if with the procedure you were counting yourself in or out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I like dissecting non human things. But human stuff grosses me out.

Supposedly colposcopy is safe during TTC and pregnancy, but I heard it causing miscarriages possibly as well. I booked it on 1dpo to avoid delaying O and any possible interference with implantation. So it shouldn't affect anything, I just can't interpret any bleeding or cramping.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs that is sort of good news;) 
I took human anatomy and we got to dissect lots of animal things. Most of the stuff came from a local butcher, so sometimes things were a little more mangled then we would have liked but it still didn't stop us from trying to reinflate a full lung stuffing the holes with our fingers..:haha:
Actually in grade 12 when we were talking about human reproduction one of the moms of the girls in class was a nurse in the delivery ward.. so we were able to get a human placenta into our classroom... you should have seen how exciting the teacher was about it as he was telling us "it was still warm when i got it this morning!"and then continued to stretch, pull, prod at it :haha: yes, the mom/nurse came and picked it back up when school was over.
In grade 12 I think we were all kind of grossed out bu it all :)


----------



## shaescott

Dissections give me mixed feelings. I dissected a cat in A&P and although it was educational it was sad cuz it had worms so I bet it was a stray.


----------



## mrs.green2015

The smel of the chemical they use to preserve the animals got to me more than anything. Dissecting wasn't a big deal for me either. 


So I just left the ER because my blood pressure was just as high as it was Friday. So yay. They upped my meds but hey I got to see the babies again. Oh and we got heart rates this time. Baby A was around 160 and baby B was almost 180. And they used the regular ultrasound so that was cool since they haven't been able to do that yet for my tilted uterus.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, yikes hope the meds start kicking in!! Are they going to monitor it regularly now? Do you think they'll be able to down the dose during the pregnancy or only after? Sorry I am clueless... :hugs: hope you and the twins are alright.
My guess is boy/girl for you ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

What PL said. Hugs hugs Greenie.

Btw you can totally request the videos/pictures from your ER scans free of charge. Just head over to patient records, fill out a form, and they give you a cd. Legally, they have to give you access to your medical records. That's how I got my little heartbeat video/scans pics from my ER visit.

Shae that is so sad. I couldn't dissect any full body mammals, but anything else was fine. Not that we were ever given full bodied mammals. Pig's heart and a cow eye in elementary; frog in 8th grade. My frog was a female. The only female in the room. My teacher was like you are so lucky look at her eggs! I was not amused. I feel that way when we catch female crabs. I usually screen them (I learned how to sex crabs in marine biology) but one day I was cold and forgot. My mom loves them because the eggs are tasty but I get sad. I won't eat tobiko either


----------



## shaescott

So I naturally woke up at 5:10 and since I have to get up at 8 anyway for work I temped cuz I wouldn't be asleep long enough... I normally temp at 8:15, I set an alarm. I didn't wake up for it yesterday for some reason and I slept til like 1 pm so I used a bbt adjuster. I did that for today and I got a temp rise of over a full degree?!


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* Mom just grumbled "well I guess congratulations are in order..."
a few days later. Hubs posted something on FB she saw- lol
I see the twins 1-2 times a year, always for the bday tho. They will be 7!

*Dobs* Sorry about the bleed- :-k That temp looks way too big a dip to me- I doubt hormones is all involved there! Any chance you were cold?? Or took the temp off time?
I'm sure the bleed is post colpo :hugs:
Mom is being 100% fake- anytime she has a chance to "get someone on her side" she does. Since hubs doesn't know her, I have filled him in, but everyone falls for her sweet helpless lil ole lady routine.
I busted her bad mouthing me to him a couple wks ago, and chewed her out, so he did get to see a bit of her real personality.

*Pacific* I am so glad it came out! Very cool what the bod can do hehe.
I had the WORST swelling on my gums once and thought GREAT...abcess! well after letting it go a day or 2, i felt a little point in the middle- :shock:
Sure enough a teeny fish bone sliver was sticking out!
Another reason I am NOT a fan of eating fish lol
I pulled it out with tweezers and the swelling was gone in a cpl hours.

*Shae* that doesn't seem right! bbt should adjust only .2 for each full hour earlier than your norm. Unless you just O'd, I'd discard that one lol


----------



## shaescott

J the original temp was 97.41 and so 3 hours is .6 added, it was just over a 3 hour difference, came out as 98.03 or something like that.


----------



## JLM73

:-k That's a huge leap lol Well could be O related I suppose:thumbup:

Keep forgetting to post pics from the HUGE lake by hubs house. He took me there for sunset the other day. 
The first pic was LITERALLY within 20 secs of walking up! LOL. I took 2 back to back pics with my phone, but only the first caught the bird passing hehe.
The sun disappeared in the horizon after like 1 min LOL. Super fast.


:-k*Shae* maybe the early waking messed with both of us :rofl:
I woke 3 hrs early ( and can't get back to sleep grrr) but my bbt was 98.23!!! so adjusted would be 98.83:shock:
I opted to do a very minimal adjust as that's just cray cray lol

*Dobbles* despite all those ICs I am hoping to have some left if this cycle is a bust


----------



## gigglebox

Stranger in a strange land here...never one for dissections. We had one day of it in my entire schooling, in 9th grade, but i was vehemently opposed to it. I was also a vegetarian at the time (well, pescatarian, i think is how it's spelled) so my mom let me arrive late to school that day with an excused note so i skipped it. My teacher was not amused as i asked her first if i could not attend and she said "no". She said i had to at least watch but didn't have to touch or cut anything. I didn't want to see it at all.

And now i'm a farmer and eat my own birds LOL. Still haven't killed any myself though! Speaking of which, glad to report no more unexplained deaths since the random cayuga. We are however thinking about doing meat runs with the quail....but we need a plucker and a way to package them (any ideas pl?)


----------



## gigglebox

Wow J, such pretty photos, especially that first one!


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is so cool about the fish none, gross but cool. Haha. 
Love the sunset pics, gorgeous:)

Gigs, I've read quail are easy enough to hand pluck at the right age. Too early and the skin tears though. Most people find it too tedious to pluck so just skin the birds.
Any more duck eggs yet?


----------



## Jezika

JLM73 (yes, I am using your full screen name) HOW AND WHEN DID YOU GET MARRIED?! Talk about how much can happen in three weeks!! Also, I was AWOL the time you met hubby, so I have no idea how you met either. Please please please pleeeeeease fill me in. Of course, I'm so happy for you <3

Not much time today, so just responding to bump pic request. This was in the morning so by evening it's much bigger. Will also keep y'all posted on gender/sex (!!!! I say this because it's not really gender, but I know that's the standard terminology for some reason) later on today. I had vivid dreams about the technician saying they won't tell me, saying they can't tell, and also saying it's a boy. So now I think it's a boy but soooooo hoping for girl (DH and I both).

Will re-engage less selfishly later, I promise.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-32.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wookie130

Jez- I can't wait!!!

J- I was hoping for a much more hilarious reaction from your mom. Perhaps that'll be when you announce your pregnancy to her! :haha: That view of the lake is beautiful. Nothing like a gorgeous summer sunset (or sunrise) view of the water...you can't beat it! :cloud9:

As for the dissection talk, I cannot do any of that. I was a vegan for almost a year several years ago, and while I am now a carnivore again, my conscience constantly sags because of it. I ended up talking Earth Science or some other thing in place of A&P in high school to avoid dissecting the cats and pig fetuses. I found that AWFUL, and I wanted no part of it. :(

AF got me this morning. Looks like my normally 30 day cycle became a 29 day cycle last month, and this month, it was 28 days. Also, add in some weird light brown spotting issues both months, and it looks like my progesterone is very low again. I'd be willing to bet I'm not ovulating terribly well. So...July 27th, we'll see. Ugh. I know those 2 days aren't a big deal to most ladies, but seriously, I can always accurately predict when AF shows, and I can literally mark her off on the calendar, and she arrives when she's supposed to...the dwindling by 2 days for me, tells me something is wacky. In the words of Doc McStuffins, "Time for a check-up." LOL!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, and to keep myself distracted, and busy, etc., I've been rather crafty lately. I drug out all of my soap making supplies the other day, and I've whipped up 3 different batches of coconut milk soap...grapefruit litsea, cedarwood orange, and a "sinus blend" soap for the kids to use this winter (eucalyptus, rosemary, and spearmint)...I may soap some lavendar orange valencia today, or perhaps some tea tree peppermint. I'm also trying my hand at brewing my own kombucha tea, as I'm tired of paying nearly over $4 a bottle for the stuff...I love it, and I seriously think it sorts my gut out quite well. My brew is on day 6, and tomorrow I'll be able to taste test it. We'll see!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, we have been skinning the quail but i really want to try them skin -on! Duck eggs are still suffering, got 6 today which is the most we've had in about 10 days. Was finally planning to get uv bulbs today but hubs has the kid's car seat with him at work :( we're having a lazy day in and Des is hooked on Zoo Tycoon. 

Jez, what a cute bump! I can't wait for your ultrasound photo. Let us guess before you tell us!

Wookie! We always have bucha in our house, i've never though to make it! Is it a difficult process? We have a fermenting pot thing, but haven't used it yet. I'm going to google that! Also, do you use glycerine in your soaps? Maybe we could barter soaps for canned goods. So far i'm doing pickles, next up is elderberry jam, and in a few weeks, salsa.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, I'll have to bug you about soap making! I have goats milk that I have been wanting to use for that but I can not find lye... from what I have been reading you must use lye for goats milk soap??

Jez, loving the bump! Some people just show earlier then others, I keep looking at is as "I get to use the expecting parent parking spot without judgemental eyes!" :haha: no I have not used them yet.. but the thought is there ;) so far I park as far away as I can just to walk more


----------



## TexasRider

Wow busy thread again lol. 

Wookie- wow homemade soap Sounds awesome! I would love to be able to do stuff like that. Hopefully the doctor will shed some light on what's going on with your cycle.

Dobs- looks like you temp is back up today! Fingers crossed that it stays up and you have a shot this month!

Gigs- sorry about the ducks and their laying eggs. I know nothing about raising animals even though we live in a rural area... 

Afm- AF has left the building and my temps look pretty stable so far. I hope I have a decent looking cycle this time. 

Remodel is going ok. We found a guy to paint for us pretty reasonably. Only $1200 and he's painting ceiling and walls too. We tried to get the ceramic tile up this weekend but the tool we rented sucked and we only got part way done. We found another option and hopefully that will work better tonight. I got too hot yesterday working with my husband and ended up throwing up several times and having a mild case of heat exhaustion. I feel much better today...


----------



## DobbyForever

Quality decreased a bit uploading to mix gram/bNb but not sure what to make of this morning's test. Got another weird line but I am way too early.

Sorry for the selfish post I am *theoretically* teaching coding right now lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

Omg tex! Glas you're ok. Where did you find your painter? Hope he's legit...we made a huge mistake hiring a stranger off craigslist. He left the lid loose on a paint can and i picked it up and accidentally spilled it all over our carpet...so yeah, ended up having to purchase all new carpets in the upper level of the house after i had already paid someone to come steam clean it (this was when we prepped the house for sale). I think ultimately the carpets helped sell the house, but i was not a happy camper at the time. 

Dobs, i definitely see something. Is that top photo tweaked?


----------



## DobbyForever

The top is not tweaked


----------



## TexasRider

Husband knows his brother pretty well. He's the same guy who installed and painted all our doors and trim. He did a good job too. We didn't think we could afford a painter but my mom is gonna pay him so she doesn't have to help us paint haha plus the paint job will look way better if done by a professional with a paint sprayer. So thank goodness no Craigslist to find a guy. That can be sketchy lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i hope that's the start of a line! 

Oh totes Tex, i learned that the hard way lol


----------



## shaescott

Ah Dobs if not for you only being 5 dpo I would say it's positive but I don't think it's possible yet... 

Pacific when you say expecting parent parking do you mean handicapped or as close as you can get without taking handicapped or do you actually have some special pregnancy parking spots where you live?

Just to let you all know, I'm doing a survey based on BMI on when you started showing so if you head over to the second trimester pregnancy forum you'll find it and you can answer the poll if possible thanks <3


----------



## Fern81

Hi all, so much to read!

Wookie- that sounds amazing, you HAVE to post your method/recipe for the soap please :).

Shae- oh so exciting! I hope (know) that you get into a college that you love. Medically it might interest you that most of the ivf ladies I'm in contact with (including myself) are quite bloated and swollen due to stims and we STAY that way... so all of us have big-ish bloat/baby bumps. At my 7w3d scan dr noticed that my ovaries haven't even started to go down in size. So yeah I look REALLY pregnant and was already "showing" some baby bloat all through ivf. Not nice but at the same time I tell myself it's maybe not all uterus but at least it's all due to pregnancy. Add that to my usual bloating... lol.

Dobby- of course I can see a line again... however I agree with shae it seems very early? Fx!

J- stalking eagerly for your tests.

Tex- wow hun take it easy
Xx glad you're ok. We're also remodelling but on a smaller scale. Knocked down a wall to make the kitchen open plan, painted the baby's room and installing a cupboard, trying to renovate the parquet flooring. Hard work!

Gigs- glad des is doing well at preschool! I also love zoo tycoon lol. Guess what; the paint & wine evening events have also kicked off in south africa apparently! News of good business ideas travel fast. :)

Green- uh hun sorry about the bp! Take care! Glad your twins are doing well. Based on hb differences I'm also guessing boy/girl. ;)

Jezika- ooh hope you have a lovely gender scan! I guess girl :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, I am also at a loss as the the huge temp jump. I would guess you are about to get really sick or you Oed.

J, it was ever so slightly colder according to the Sense but not by much. Sorry mom is being fake, but glad you had a chance to warn hubs/ he sees her for who she is. That lake is gorgeous btw! And fine fine don&#8217;t test yet meanie.

Gigs, that&#8217;s so awful you couldn&#8217;t skip! I have never heard that you have to watch. That&#8217;s not cool at all. And yay for no more unexplained deaths!

Jez, your bump is so cute!!!!

Wookie, sorry the witch showed up and that your cycle lengths are not being consistent. I agree that two days doesn&#8217;t sound like much but it really does make a difference when you are charting/testing. Hugs. Love the soap making though! Another crafty thing I cannot do lol

Tex, ty for stalking my chart. PLEASE take care of yourself while you are remodeling! It&#8217;s insanely hot over there!!!

AFthe test. I&#8217;m really not sure what to make of it. I worry because usually the false fainty lines can coincide with a late O. I know I had the cramps and the opks and the temp shift for three days, but I just keep having nightmares that I didn&#8217;t O and I&#8217;m Oing now and missed my window this cycle.

Shae, that sounds fun! is the survey on bmi for class or fun or both? We have expectant parking here as well but usually only places like a baby store (Carter&#8217;s/ Babies R Us) or a hospital.

I think I got most everything but I need to jet off to the dentist. UGH catching up on all of those appointments I didn&#8217;t get done during the school year.


----------



## JLM73

So yea, totally *Dobby'd* and tested on 8dpo:rofl:
Why not I have like 21 more, and I unintentionally did a 6+ hour hold:shrug:

Of course hubs has man eyes and sees nothing but I think I see a hair of a shade of a whisper?? Where's the squint emoji??
Hubs says wishful thinking :haha: No doubt as this is like 24 cycles now :dohh:

Not sure the upload won't kill it, but it's a 10miu IC


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* It all happened VERY fast lol.
We have not been apart since we met- literally.
We did just the legal married on paper thing. Met on a dating site, and basically grilled each other like 2 corporate CEO's entering a merger:rofl:
We basically did the papers at courthouse, and returned 3 days later ( waiting requirement in FL) and went to my bank for the notary to sign/stamp...so technically we married at the Bank:rofl:
We are not counting that really, as the masquerade ball will be later for the ceremony, and hubs was concerned about if I got a BFP and didn't have better insurance. He also wanted to get it done well before he starts teaching again next month.
Also LOVE yuour bump!!!

*Dobbs*:shock: I totally see that line Woman! Are you sure you aren't further along?? I think you are as you missed a chunk of temps before where O is guesstimated:thumbup:

*Wooks* Sorry hun :(

*Gigs* On any cooked bird, my fave part is the crisp skin lol. Ex hubs the ass used to not mind me taking all the skin from any rotisserie chix :haha:
So greasy but soooo good! Hope you find an easy way to pluck....can you use the feather for something artsy??


----------



## claireybell

Wow lots chatter chatter girls! 

J i think you have every hope or even more so of getting preggers now & esp this cycle with new hubs due to swimmers getting right up there at a super speed hehe & 8dpo us mega early ;) fx'd chick! Hahaaa J your mums comment made me laugh! I bet she struggled to say congrats ha ha

Ooh Jez excited to see scan pics & see if boy/girl hehee!! Gorgeous bikini bump you have going on there :thumbup: 

MrsG hope those meds get you bp down hun.. With regards to heartbeats on the twins, im going to say Girls! The lower hb for boys & higher for girls (although old wives tales i bet) was correct for me! 

Dobby i can see something on your test there aswell..! Fx'd it'll start getting darker for you in the coming few days!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where is Jez?! I can't wait to see what's she's having!!


BP this morning was 116/71 so it was awesome! Meds seem to be working.


----------



## claireybell

Oh & eeeeew to disection stuff gag!!! The only thing the Science teacher disected at school was a dead Pigs eye.. :sick: one girl in our class fainted Lol il always remember that! Im severly squeemish & its gotten worse as ive got older! I couldnt do it now not through morals but because id throw up & feel strangely light headed now hahaaa! God knows what im going to be like in labour! Lord help me!!


----------



## claireybell

Fab bp news this morning MrsG :thumbup: Nice & low! Low is loooads better! Mine is always super low pregnant or not, just take it easy when miving about quickly for lightheaded & dizzyness :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Glad to hear the meds are working Mrs. G!

So the tech didn't give me any pics that are particularly helpful to you guys re: guessing, but here are some surprise 3D ones that she did (who knew this is all part of standard Canadian healthcare?!). Any guesses before I reveal?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6344.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 16









IMG_6343.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

I see the whisper shadow j


----------



## claireybell

Awwww Jez beautiful & so clear.. I say Girl?


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is a hard one jez! But I'm going to guess Boy.


----------



## Fern81

Jez- I guessed girl earlier (I think I posted it lol!) Because I seem to remember you saying the placenta is on the left? Oh boy now I'm confused lol, c'mon do tell! :)


----------



## claireybell

Yes do tell hehee :)


----------



## JLM73

Arrgghh! Do telllll* Jez*!!!
Also, is that peach fuzz hair in the 2nd pic??:cloud9:
I am hoping you all get the girl you have been yearning for!!

Thx Dobs:winkwink:
Is it poss you are further along?? Thot you said poss 8dpo- I def see your line better than mine!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- better get in here and guess before she tells us!


----------



## Jezika

I'll wait a bit before I reveal, haha. But re: peach fuzz, I know right!?!?!?!? Is that hair!? At 19 weeks?! I was born completely bald (and yet have waaaaay too much hair elsewhere... NOW, that is).


----------



## JLM73

Here's how my test from earlier dried


*Shae!!* LOL Your services are needed!


----------



## Jezika

And J, that's super romantic and a crazy story. Congrats! I still maintain you should write an autobiography.

Edit: I *might* see a shadow of something too, but not sure. 8DPO is certainly early though! FX!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh I forgot to comment on the tests from today!

J- I'm not seeing anything yet. 
Dob- what's with all your weird lines?! I can even see a shadow there and I'm terrible at seeing early tests.


----------



## Jezika

Oh yes Dobs, I definitely saw a shadow there. I didn't think Wondfos generally gave indents though?


----------



## DobbyForever

I vote boy but do tell!


----------



## DobbyForever

I wouldn't say any further than 6dpo. My opks during the non temping period were are super negative


----------



## shaescott

Jez idk what to guess for you, I thought boy before but now I'm feeling girl. Do tell!


----------



## shaescott

Whoever said I might be getting sick, this morning I was feeling nauseous so I ate some cereal and felt a bit better and at work I felt nauseous to the point where I considered asking to leave but only for an hour, and then it went away. I had eaten a PB&J an hour before so I shouldn't have been hungry... My brain has been on fire lately because my CM levels have been higher than usual for any cycle so I'm like "totes pregnant" even though I'm "totes" not. 

J, I might see something.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and the BMI thing is just for fun.


----------



## Jezika

Okay, so the sex of baby is in the spoiler below...


Spoiler
So remember how I said that ALL the old wives' tale signs pointed to girl (Chinese calendar, nub theory, skull theory, Ramzi method, heart rate, feelings nauseous, getting acne etc.)? Well, at least in my case they were all proven true! Tech says we are probably having a girl as she couldn't see a penis anywhere and could see the three lines forming the labia. Fingers crossed she didn't get it wrong! Needless to say we're thrilled :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae sorry you weren't feeling well! :(

Jez congrats!!! I'm getting real awful at guessing. Not that I have any rhyme or reason, I just guess lol


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo:
*CONGRATS JEZ!!!!!!*

Also yes 8dpo is WAY early, buty I have 10miu strips and had a small dip in bbt a couple days ago:haha:
Figured why not:shrug:
Lord knows I have had enough lines fade away that I don't count them as a sure thing unless darkening significantly.
I'll test again with FMU tomoro 9dpo( todays was SMU). That will be over 18 hours from today's
I figure I got both my first squinter lines with DS and surro twins at 9dpo, but those were 15miu- these are 10mius:winkwink:


----------



## DobbyForever

J keeping everything crossed. I am really loving your chart


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats Jez!!


----------



## campn

Dobby- What the heck!? I see lines! What does it mean!? 

Jez- Congratulations hun!!! Beautiful pictures and what a beautiful little face! All my old wives tales both pregnancies were all true too! That Ramzi theory must be so accurate!


----------



## DobbyForever

Means the testing gods have a sick sense of humor lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I guess they do, that's just crazy!


----------



## DobbyForever

I really wonder if maybe my urine is just prone to causing early evaps :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* names??? I doubt your Princess will grow a Peter :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

I've been pretty quiet, but wanted to pop in and say congrats Jez! So exciting and she looks cute!

Dobby, fx for you this month! Things are looking promising!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh fun fact I have a cold sore from my bbt therm lol the dentist was like do you know you have a sore right here? When I am stressed I push it under my tongue too hard


----------



## JLM73

LOL *Dobs* Only you could sustain a BBT therm injury while TTC:haha:
Glad it's nothing too serious- maybe you need a new temp spot hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right?! I do always temp in the exact same spot so I'll switch to the other side tomorrow. She was super nice. I told her I was technically NTNP so she doubled up the X-ray vest and put the X-ray on the lowest setting :). But then she warned me about gum disease and premature delivery and I was like biyatch that's why I'm getting this in check now yo! Jk I just nodded

Ty Michelle. I want it baaaaaaad


----------



## gigglebox

Jez yay! The second i looked i said to myself, "GIRL." the. I second guessed it, then decided my first instinct is usually right :D i am so happy for you! I agree, names?

Ok now i gotta go back and look for lines


----------



## mrs.green2015

Really keeping my fingers crossed for you J & Dobby! 

Lol Dobs about pretending to be hardcore with the dentist. 

Campn- hope hourw feeling better or at least getting some rest. 


Afm- heard one of my babies on the Doppler today! And I have an appointment tomorrow. I asked the nurse today what happens in the appointment tomorrow and she said I'll go over all the family histories (boring) and that my doctor likes to do a scan also with measurements and stuff and I was score! So I'll have pics tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

LOL I can soooo see you saying that to her *Dobbles*:rofl:
Glad she took precautions:thumbup:
How's yer SO acting now that he doesn't feel the :sex: pressure?
Not that I think you have to be all domestic in exchange for pickle juice....but sounds like he has realized you have a good chance of Knocked Uppness this cycle!


----------



## gigglebox

Green, so pleased to read the bp is currently under control :thumbup:

J, i'm not sure what i'm seeing...i see something on the middle test but in a different spot than you marked on the first one. Whatever's going on, i hope it gets darker! Your chart is crazy abnormal. Have you ever had a cycle like this? I may suck at reading charts but i can tell yours looks fab!

Dobs, really hope this test is just the start of a bfp! So weird that you seem to get faint lines though. Do you drink a lot of apple juice? Apparently that's a thing.


----------



## gigglebox

YAY GREEN SCAN PICS!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs nope just water and milk. But oh man I do love apple juice. I miss sugary drinks T-T

I'm a punk on the inside only lol

Green yay for the Doppler working! Cannot wait to see your pics tomorrow!

SO lost his s* today and I was too tired to indulge his bs. So we are radio silent until he apologizes for being an ass cuz player isn't the only one with stress in the world r_r


----------



## pacificlove

Ok, I am reading newest posts first here..

Jez, congrats on girly!!! Wohoo :) 

Dobs, why is SO loosing his sh!t for? 

Green, yay for Doppler working:) will you be getting more scan pics! Wow, can't believe how many scan you are getting ;) here they seem to hand them out as often as someone wins the jackpot in the lottery..

Parents were here all day , dad worked on some projects for us and mom and I made jam. 10kg and 20 jars of yellow plum jam later.. they were tasty plums but made an even tastier jam :) I kept digging my spoon into the pot.
Today was also the first time where I felt baby kick while standing/working. So far it has only been when sitting or laying down :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay pl for little kicky moment! Never had plum jam or a yellow plum but both sound delicious! Glad you had a fun day with you parents!

SO is stressed at work and snapped at me over superficial crap. Seriously not in the mood today.

Got bored and did that water wash thing on today's hpts. Bottom was fmu and top was this afternoon's 3 hour hold. Wasn't concentrated. Hardcore tweaked though lol I have a problem
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

*PL* sounds delish!!! And oh myyyy that's alot lol!
I can't wait to feel baby kicks again- one of my fave parts of preg!

*Gigs* no worries on the shadow whisper line lol
Just hope it turns into SOMETHING bfp-ish AND sticky:haha:
And nope- this is one of my weirdest charts yet....like a couple similar temps, dip and jump....rinse repeat:shrug:

*DobDob* i STILL def see the line on the fmu, the other I can still see at edges

Hubs is hinting with porn playing:dohh:
I would so like to , and prob will, but O M G I still have the vajay irritation!!
I was hoping it would clear, and not sure if it's due to having more creamy cm than usual, but I am gonna suck it up and get some vag cream in the a.m.:roll:
I got an anti itch outer- which kinda burns before numbing, and I did NOT wanna use the in the vajay stuff but I think I am gonna have to.
Usually a light iodine douche would clear it, but I refuse to pay the $10-13 they want for it, when I literally need like 1 oz pffft


----------



## DobbyForever

What is porn play? Is that just fancy for watching porn then doing it? Lol. Or making porn? Just don't upload it to the cloud! ;). Your chart looks so petty this time though not weird at all.

I hate my neighbor god I wish the HOA would get rid of her


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can the hoa get rid of her? Doesn't she own the house? I never understood how that works lol 

Pl- this is supposed to be my 2nd scan but I got an extra one because of starting with my RE and with all the shit that's gone wrong they keep giving them to me. Like having the flu, I had cramps so he offered to take a look. Then high blood pressure, they had to make sure they both still had beating hearts since I guess that can really harm them. Then the ER we got lucky and the lady in the room before us needed an ultrasound so the machine was already in there lol tomorrow is my "12week" scan. So lucky I get to see them a lot unlucky with why I've been getting them lol


----------



## JLM73

LOL Dobbs Noooooo taping !!! I take no chances!! 
Watching it online good ole Porn Hub....something for everyone!

*MrsG* Can't wait for more twinny pics!!
Also- not that it's common AT ALL, but if you get a good 4d machine in there I was told they were over 90% sure DS was a boy, at 11wks 5 days!! We got a great angle where his "worm" was quite obvious LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

She is a renter breaking the HOA rules by running a business (illegal daycare) in her unit. Even as an owner, they can warn her and actually kick her out if she doesn't stop. They just are the laziest HOA ever but for $400/month I expect better.

Greenie don't twins get extra loving too cuz twins?

Lol j good call


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, sorry that's what I ment.. unlucky for the reasons why you are getting them but lucky to get them! Most women here only get 2 ultrasounds, I'll be "unlucky" enough to get a third for the low lying placenta. It'll be the decider if I get to go for a natural birth or csection. 

Dobs, darn your SO. Sucks when people can't separate work from personal life. 
Do my eyes spot a line, definitely on the bottom strip...

J, nice looking chart, fx! And yes please elaborate on the porn comment, lol. :)


----------



## JLM73

Oh *Dobs* Mayhaps someone should :telephone: the biz licensing dept and advise of concerns.... they usually come out and inspect - especially daycare type issues, as they are required to have certain health certs/training etc, and only so many kiddos per person, area size etc.
No doubt she will shut down immed as yuou can't run a daycare in a place not allowing it!

We are in a nice neighborhood and a lady ran a legit one here- no HOA rules against it, and when another neighbor lost a cpl customers to her, she complained to the HOA!
She opened again, but took a lot of legal hassle and persistence.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhhh Jez a Girl!!! Congratuals :hugs: i bet you & hubs are so chuffed <3

J forget to say about your chart on my other post OMG its looking awesome!!!

MrsG more scan pics arhhhhhhh!!!! Excited!! 

Rileys winky was SOOO obvious on his 12wk scan it was bobbed up everywhere & i just knew it was going to be a boy before the 20wk scan :)


----------



## Fern81

Congrats jezika! X


----------



## gigglebox

Morning y'all. Just dropped off Des at daycare and he grabbed my hand and cried. The teacher hugged him, i explained i'd be back and I left, also crying. I feel like the worst mom ever :cry: i hope i don't give him abandonment issues :(

Looking forward to more tests from y'all today.


----------



## DobbyForever

I usually don't like to mess with people's livelihoods, but they play an electric guitar/ blast music so loud all day until 11. And we have thick walls. I never hear my other neighbor unless it's like a hockey or basketball game and he always l apologizes after/offers to not be as loud. But the other day SO couldn't study without noise cancelling headphones. He actually came upstairs to bitch at me thinking it was me when it was her tv.

Gigs you are not the worst mom. He has to learn. It definitely sucks, but it's a right of passage. Better now than his first day of kinder


----------



## DobbyForever

No mystery line today. BNb is not letting me upload any size pic. So will try one more time then I have to get ready for work


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry there we go had to leave it loading forever
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, not seeing it today Dobby. I hope it turns around for ya, and if not, at least you have a game plan for next month, you sexy homemaker you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly after yesterday/how shitty he has been since his promotion the game plan for next month might be a gallon of ice cream because I break up with him. I'm so tired of all these false lines.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Awww sweet Des! I bet he'll have so much fun and love it before long hun! Ben starts school in August, never been in daycare or preschool before and he's almost 4! I think he won't miss me at all though! :p

Dobby- I've no words. Maybe that's the reason some women don't test so early, but that's something I've never learned to control. Every cycle when I was ttcing I'd get an evap or indent and get my hopes way up then fall back on my face. I totally feel you Dobs. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Oh Dobs no :( cant believe that ic was blank..! Hoping you start getting some more colour on them in next couple of days hun :hugs: 

You are not a awful mumma Gigs, & i have def cried leaving Riley when hes been crying aswell, its their detachment issue & i vet after a few mins without you & being in preschool he ran off playing :) Riley would cry when i would go pick him up as he'd realise he not seen me all day lol bless! It will get easier on both of you :hugs: dont feel bad, they love the interaction with other squiggles their own age xx


----------



## claireybell

30 wks my happy lil Cucumber Camps hehe <3


----------



## campn

Oh I meant to say HOA can't kick you out of your house, but they can fine you so much you'd be forced to sell. Honestly some of their rules are total BS and leave no freedom at all. Like the kind of grass we are supposed to have, which I'm allergic to! Also I always notice that some of the nastiest people are members of the HOA board. There's always some kind of fight going on.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - idk, I do think I see a smudge at the top where the line would normally be. I don't get what's going on, though. Did you get some proper, full-blown BD-ing action in your ovulation window this time around or was it pull-out?

J - sorry about J's Vajay-jay. I hope it all clears up. And yes, your chart is looking amazing! 

Mrs. G - can't wait to see the scan pics! I've also had a bunch more scans than I should have, four to be exact, but it's such great peace of mind.

PL - Your jam sounds amazing! When I was just in Hungary, my grandma was making apricot jam as she always does and I wish it was something I could do too. I'm definitely not set up for that though. Pics of the jars?

Gigs - awww, that must be so hard, but from what I heard it's a pretty normal reaction on both your parts? I'm sure it will be all fine and he'll end up having an amazing time. Keep us posted.

Claire - I can't believe you're so close! I cannot tell you how exciting this is!!!!


----------



## campn

Thank you Claire! I still can't believe you're already full term! Did you pack your bags, install the car seat!?


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and thanks for the congrats everyone! I still can't believe we can started calling her "she". It's really helped with bonding with her and finally chilling out. And dare I look at some baby clothes now? As for names, I've had a long-ass list for many years now that DH and I ran through a few months ago, but while we have a long shortlist, we haven't decided in any kind of proper way. We will start to, though. I will say we both like Marney/Marnie at the moment, but in Hungarian it means "to sting" or "to maul".


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs I just don't understand. I spend thousands on tests and take so many so why all of a sudden do I get three of my last four cycles to have false lines. I feel so broken right now

Jez we had proper bd O-2


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I'll echo the other girls and say hope that line turns around for you. :hugs: 

Gigs, no you are not a terrible mother, it's something all kids will have to learn. When I was 5, we had a new kid come to kindergarten and he cried and cried a d threw temper tantrums because mommy wasn't allowed to leave him. In the end he had maybe an hour alone left where he was either crying or an ahole to the care takers that is if he was left. I saw him again when he was in his teens now being a total a$$ to his mom. "Go away!! I don't need YOU!"
O guess it's a game of balance...?

Jez, yumm, apricot jam ! Hope you were able to sneak a few jars home? We split our jars, mom took 8 home and she left me 12. One a month so they last me until next year when we make more, right?
And yes, you have all the excuses to go shopping now ;) 
Hubby found a whole lot of black mold during the downstairs demolition so I have a feeling our Ikea trip will be delayed until August . He's so busy with the Reno when he's home right now.

Campn, 30 weeks ! Eek!! Feels like you just had your bfp, feeling ready yet? For me, I keep thinking baby is due just before Christmas (ok,. Nov 12 but it'll probably be late) and it's a long time to go until Christmas..

Attached: all the different jars of jam
.

And then this bald eagle showed up sitting beside my small chicken coop yesterday. We lost one of the young roosters in the grow out pen last week which hubby burried under a tree. Something must have dug it up as i found it out in open yesterday. Well it attracted turkey vultures and the bald eagle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160711_164846.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20160711_155857.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jezika

PL - whoa the jam looks delicious! And the bald eagle, wow! Are they dangerous to the rest of your guys?

Dobs - I'm sure you've already looked into this, but do you know what kind of things can produce false lines? Like I heard some kinds of cysts can, but I don't know if that's true. But I'd say that even if something like that is causing it, it's still pretty early for a true BFP right now, right, so a a proper one may still be on the cards.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I had my gyn look into cysts via physical and ultrasound exams for most of my cycles because of the pain/wonky cycles and history of cysts. I just want to crawl into bed and cry


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it's still super early for you so you could still be pregnant. Lots of hugs <3 :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Going to go back and read a little later but just wanted to post this.. I was in chemist and saw new hpts that I've never seen before so naturally had to get them. And since they were half price, I didn't feel bad testing one out even though it's CD22.. :blush:

And erm, don't really know what to make of it. Thoughts? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

MS I see a pink line for sure.

Thank you everyone I just have the blues and can't shake them. My biopsy cans back clear so I should be happy but I'm just meh


----------



## shaescott

M&S I see pink but I worry that it's dye run because it doesn't look like a line exactly, it looks like a smudge to me.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Sorry babes...but I totally still see a hint of pink line:shrug:
I wonder if you are just in that super early phase where hcg si barely hitting threshhold, and some tests are always more sensitive than other in manufacture...even same batches:hugs:
Hope SO pulls head from ass:growlmad:

*Jez* No worries on the names- old ManFriend gave both his girls Persian names:
Ahteesh=Fire, and Ahva= Peaceful Sound....well Ahteesh is VERY sweet, caring and quiet, and Ahva is a pure bulldozing, hell raising CONSTANT screamer when she doesn't get her way....Pick a name you can deal with hearing saying and spelling for YEARS to come :rofl:
I personally never met a gal name Angel who was less than :devil:
LOL

*M+S* I def see a pink vertical line!

*PL* Beautiful Eagle pic! Sorry about the rooster loss and Pet Cemetary Stephen King issue :shock:

OK best I got here- did FMU this morn, but had to run to get DS, and was out all morning!
1st pic btwn 7-10 mins- very wet ( see the die run still at top) 2nd pic is after it was well dried MANY hours later.

Not much change from yesterday, but at least I still see SOME kinda pinkish shadow on the wet.
Will do another Late tonight, as trying to get hubs moving booty to get working on his house!
We are missing so many nice properties cuz we won't be able to get a 2nd home loan without his place being rented!


----------



## pacificlove

M&s, there is def a line there. Hope it turns into the real thing! 

J, that's a squinter! Would be awesome if this cycle was it with the new hubs! And kick his a$$ into gear so you guys can live together;)

The bald eagle has left my chickens that are alive alone. But they are also under bird netting (although a bald eagle could easily crash through if he wanted) however my ducks are much more accessible. Knock on wood three times, so far I have lost no living bird to aerial predators. At 7+lbs, they couldn't just take off with them anyway.


----------



## claireybell

M&S is that one of those Viola tests ultra sensitive? Ive never had a line ir evap or anything on them so its looking good for you hun.. Is the line thickness the same through the test line? I cant see it properly..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Your poor babies pl!
A couple weeks ago DH had to burry one of my moms chickens. It was terrible. The land was so hard from the 100+ weather he didn't get her down far enough and something came and took her, even though he poured bleach on her and the top or the whole to try and mask the smell. My moms lives up agains a green belt/creek so it wasn't inside her yard and she doesn't know about it. But it freaks me out knowing most likely a coyote was so close to the house!
Dobs- I don't even know anymore lol but I hope you get a positive this month!! And if not, they make wine ice cream (with actual alcohol) I'm just saying... Lol 

J- I hate your pics. For some reason they're so much blurrier than everyone else's when I open them... Normal when small then blurry when large. Bnb doesn't want me to see lol so blurry I can't see anything. 

MS- I'm not sure. Dye run like shae said? How many dpo are you? I know you're only cd 22. 

Campn- happy 30 weeks!!

CB- have you decided on c-section? When are you having that little girl?!


Afm- my appointment went amazing! Babies are so active it's insane. I can't even imagine what it'll be like when I can feel them. 
Oh and I forgot pics! Haha she did an abdominal scan so it was a little blurry anyway. She usually just gives me a ton but then she started talking about genetic screening and I got nauseous so I was so busy trying to pretend to listen to her and not vomit I totally forgot haha


----------



## claireybell

Camps, i have buyed everything now apart from the cosy insert for the buggy & a water spray bottle & nibbles/drinks for my hospital bag as i forgot these today haha! But the Carseat doesnt arrive until later next week.. Cutting it abit fine i know but its because i wanted it in Red, if ordered the black one it would be here now Lol! Typical me!! I just need to actually 'pack' my mini suitcase/hospital bag now, last day of work tomorrow so i can leisurely clean the bedroom & kitchen. 

Oh i need to get a breathable Crib bumper aswell, quite liking Yellow for Sunshiney ;)


----------



## claireybell

Ah MrsG bless you, what genetic screening is that for? Or was it the standard NT at 11-12 wks? So glad the lil Twins were doing well hehe! Its amazing when you start feeling them pop & bubble move about in there & before you know it they're prodding you in the foo foo Lol! 

Im not having the csection now, attempting a vbac eek! Excited for labour though - odd i know?!! But.. They'll let me go 12 days over but wont induce after that, if shes not here then they will book me for csection :) i may aswell attempt a Vag delivery, i may suprise myself with how well i may be able to contain myself with the pain.. Or not HAHA!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh J that is a squinny squinter!!! Fx'd it slso gets darker eeeeep! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- lol you'll do amazing! Funny story my bff attempted a vbac with her last and at 38+6 when she started to go into labor she decided she couldn't do it and told the doc If she didn't get the kid out now she was going to wait until midnight for her to do it. (Standard procedure is no earlier than 39 weeks lol) it was hilarious! 

The doc was just going over all the types of genetic testing, what she recommended, and if she thought we needed to see a genetic counselor. Basically I just did what she recommended which was just some blood tests. I opted out of the NT because DH is really against it and she said sometimes it cost. Which is no biggy, except it's DHs insurance so all bills go to him lol so he wouldn't be happy if I did it behind his back.


----------



## gigglebox

MS, looks pink but it doesn't quite look like a line, more a smudge. Can you take another?

Dobs, maybe start looking into the donor thing seriously. If you're broken up within a month, then you have headway on it. If nothing else, maybe it will help you feel productive toward your goal. Good news about the clear test results though! Glad to read that.

J, hope that line gets darker! Are you guys closer to renting out at this point? Making good progress? I'm excited for you to get your farm on.

Pl, that is such a cool pic of the eagle! Glad he's not taking any live animals.

Jez, maybe you could go with a similar name if the meaning bothers you? Like Marley? Malory? Carleigh? Darlene? Idk

Des was totally fine and happy as a clam when i picked him up. All the kids said "bye" to him and he waved and said "bye" back and it was the cutest thing. Teacher said he was fine within a couple minutes and was playing with stuff, so that's good. I think i just need to be very clear with him that he is being dropped off and there are no mommies allowed.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I obviously have no experience but from what I hear from friends and family it's harder for moms than kids to leave them at daycare, school, ect. I'm sure he loved it after the first couple minutes.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, glad to hear the twins are doing good! 
I am thinking the turkey vultures got a hold of the chicken and then the eagle. The vultures can smell a dead animal for miles. I am not sure how deep hubby burried it, a foot maybe before hitting roots?

Cb, yay for vag delivery, what changed your mind to try? You'll do just fine whatever the outcome! 

Gigs, happy to hear Des is settling in well into daycare. I hear lots of moms love getting a few hours in a day back ;)


----------



## claireybell

MrsG hahaa that cracks me up!!! I can imagine myself getting to the point of 'GET THIS F'ing CHILD OUTTA ME' i dont want to do this anymore!! :haha: 

Oh i see, they dont do Genetic testing here as standard unless something is on family history they want to check for.. Fair do's on the NT testing, it is an optional test & you have to think - would it make a diff to how you feel after knowing good or bad? If nothing changes & you carry on theres no point :hugs: plus the cost aswell.. No one likes having extra bills lol.. Esp men :haha:


----------



## claireybell

So glad Des was a happy bunny when you collected him, he'll be chatting away about what he did bless him :) 

Jez i Love the name Marnie! 

I dunno what changed my mind Pacific.. I remember i was scared of the delivery with Riley but then was looking forward to it out the blue then was terrified as i never wanted a csection & being numbed from the top of bump downwards kinda freaked me out, started thinking the same about looking forward to not knowing an official due date, its less 'final' with a vag delivery although i still end up with csection depending on how the labour goes!


----------



## DobbyForever

Not sure if it'll show when it uploads. I cannot take this. My anxiety is through the roof. I hate these new tests and their indents
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Original
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## JLM73

*Giglette* so glad Des had fun and adjusted! 
We are nooo where near rdy to rent his place. ..had to Crack the whip today for him to sched contractor estimates lol. We will do the work ourselves, cosmetic really, but he can't borrow from retirement without proving need for repairs.
Totally planned to clear overthrown plants today but gonna be too dark after we slouch off for IHOP pancakes for 58cents a stack hehe.

*MrsG*:haha:
Sorry you can't see the super squinter. :(
Been here done this, so you won't need to worry if it doesn't keep darkening.

_CB_ soooo proud of you mana!


----------



## DobbyForever

You can always tell when I am replying from my computer versus phone hahahaha

K, getting out of my depressive anxiety hole to play catch up. You are all so sweet and supportive. Not to get all emo, but I could not have made it past the twins without you all. It&#8217;s been really hard, and it&#8217;s still a daily struggle. I guess that&#8217;s why I want the bfp so badly. It&#8217;d give my life meaning again. Which is super unhealthy. But everything has become so meaningless to me losing my job because of my babies and losing my babies&#8230;. I know it&#8217;s stupid. It was vanishing twin, but just knowing that briefly it was in there...

*Jez!* It definitely helps with the bonding to know the gender sex. I remember having an app and it asked for a nickname, and even just giving my bean a nickname was like awww you&#8217;re more real now. You definitely should dare to go look at clothes!!! Marney/Marnie is cute! Just means people can&#8217;t f* with her! Tough cookie! But I also apple the f* yes rule to naming kids/pets. Okay, I apply it to all decisions.

*PL!!! * That is epic! I would looove to see a wild bald eagle! I&#8217;m hoping to see one in Alaksa. But I guess if you&#8217;e seeing one then that&#8217;s not cool. I had this pest anenome in my saltwater tank from some live rock. I thought it would be fun to do the whole uncured and see what hitchhikers I got. I got some pretty neat ones! But the aptasia was annoying af!!! My friends were like all it&#8217;s pink and pretty! NOT! It&#8217;s invasive and kills everything!!! Love the jam. mm mm good.

*J,* have you and hubs talked about names? I forgot if you mentioned what ethnicity DH was. Unless you are now interchangeably using MF with DH lol. I associate MF with THE MF, appropriated abbreviated lol. I hope he gets his booty moving with finding renters! Not sure how up for it y&#8217;all would be, but my stepdad&#8217;s advice has always been to rent below market. He had a lot of people call in saying he was a scammer when I moved out of my old place. I rented for $1100, market was like $2400, and I think now he is asking like $1900. He rents a 2b1 house in Los Altos/ Palo Alto for only $3500, which you can&#8217;t even get a studio for that kind of money. But he never has issues with his renters complaining about anything (a lot of DIY or polite requests) and his rent always comes in on time. BUT he was a lawyer and most of his properties have been paid off for a while. So he didn&#8217;t have the need to rent market. If I ever get out of this place, I will definitely be using that strategy. As for the tests, I have to switch back to my phone because I can never see even clear bfps on my computer lol.

*Greenie* awww the chicken :( I wonder if whatever took it got sick from the bleach?  As for ice cream and wine, I have tried ice cream and kahlua (from Big Bang Theory lol) and was not a fan. What kind of wine and ice cream do you use? Awww sorry for the blurriness and no pics, but so happy the babies are doing well! Do you feel like you can tell them apart or do you have to wait for the tech to say &#8220;This is Baby A&#8221; and &#8220;This is Baby B&#8221;? I always wondered that. I also always wondered how prenatal testing works with twins because both babies blood mixes with the mom&#8217;s so how can you tell anything apart? 

*CB *holy shiiiizzzzz 18 days!!!! I love that whole wanting it in red even if it is cutting it close lol. Sounds like something I would do. Just remember Chris Rock&#8217;s sage advice from WTE: Trying having sex&#8230; Remember! Tweak the nipple! Hoping your little girl makes her appearance before 12 days over so you can have your vbac!

*Gigs,* yeah. There was a time before I met SO that I was reading donor stories and lmfao so hard. I just hate the idea of wasting that kind of money. That&#8217;s a good chunk of change I could be putting towards my kid, especially if I am going to be a single mom on a teacher salary. And that was before I had a $3000+ mortgage. And thank you for the positivity re: the tests. It is nice to not have the fear of cervical cancer looming over me now that I&#8217;ve let it settle. So CUTE that Des has little friends! Not surprised. It&#8217;s still a transition, but the fact that he was happy when you picked him up&#8230; definitely doubt you scarred him for life. I babysat a one year old who would scream himself hoarse and fall asleep at the door when his mom left. The parents were like just let him cry it out, there&#8217;s nothing you can do. So I get how heartbreaking that is, and I can&#8217;t imagine it being my kid I&#8217;m walking away from. You&#8217;ll be missing these days though when he just goes running out of the car gong, &#8220;MOOOOOM don&#8217;t kiss me in front of my friends You&#8217;re so embarrassing!&#8221; ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, doesn't Alaska have an abundance of bald eagles? I am sure you'll see lots along the coastal regions! 

Apparently I used to cry for a long time after my parents left to go out for dates or whatever. The poor older lady of a neighbor didn't know what to do. My brother said to her "just leave her to cry, Mom does it all the time"
Pretty sure it caused my mother to think she earned herself the mother of the year award when the neighbor told her my brothers answer to my crying. We still laugh about it now... I was very little and my brother is only 2 1/2 years older. Ha-ha 

I second wine ice cream.. or at least a Mr Mike's frozen popsicle. ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute story! What are mike's Popsicles? Like mike's hard lemonade? I used to mix those in with lemonade frozen mix to make slushies in the summer


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh. Really wish i didn't have a heart thing (i get crazy palpitations every time i drink). I could really go for getting drunk right about now...it just sounds fun. I hate not being able to even casually drink, and what i hate even more is people asking me if i'm pregnant. It's painful to say "no" and have them look at me like i'm lying about it :( i think they're finally getting used to it now though, thank goodness....at least my local friends are. My out of town friends still don't believe me since i did used to drink.

Wow sorry didn't mean to rant!

Dobs, you are still so freaking early. I think it might do you go to lay off the tests for a couple of days. When the test is positive, you will not have to second guess it. Not sure if this helps, but when i looks at the tests where i see a faint something, i say to myself, "if i'm being honest with myself, this test is negative." It kind of kicks out the crazy for a moment and i can honestly accept that the test is negative, and what i'm looking at is probably the antibody strip. That said, it still hurts like hell...but i feel better being depressed than anxious/nervous. I also feel better expecting af (i have never been one to want to wait for af to get me before i knew she's coming--1 line is better that blood to announce my failure that month). I get ya on the donor thing. Maybe J can offer some tips on doing it more cheaply? how is SO now that he's had time to cool off? Did he apologize?

Edit to add...i don't mean to say any of us are failing if we don't get pregnant. That's just how i've been feeling recently. Hubs made a joke to BIL recently about "shooting blanks" and i just felt so sad after he said that. Ugghhh 

At what point would you guys seek help? This is month 8 of us actually trying, month 10 unofficially...i can't believe it's been this long. August is when this thread started and when i had that first suspected cp. so crazy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- no ice cream wine is a thing! No mixing required! See photo below! I haven't tried it but I've heard good things about it! And I'm SOOO glad you're starting to feel better. So many hugs. 

As far as telling babies apart- totally can but not because they look different but because they're in different positions. Lol baby A is on the bottom closer to my pubic bone and baby B is on top closer to my belly button. They were side by side but moved. Doc said they probably won't move again for awhile.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, yes! Our liquor stores here sell them during the summer. Popsicles from hard lemonade. 
Oh and my parents usually offer Bailey's over any ice cream:)

Gigs, I think most fertility doctors don't think there is any concerns for well over a year of trying. 
Don't feel bad for ranting about not being able to drink. Is it all alcohol? Honestly I get allergies to some red wines, usually the oaked French red wines. I still enjoy the taste ;) but then get so stuffed up I can barely breathe.

Mrs G, si cool how twins still move around like that in the womb! You'll have to keep us updated as I have no idea how a twin pregnancy is different!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Gigs. I know what you mean about depressed versus anxious. The only problem is I can sit here and say I won't test, but without a roommate or SO here to literally hide the tests from me and keep me distracted I don't have control over my anxiety. It's a big reason why my psychiatrists have always wanted to medicate me. I honestly have no control over my impulses when they are bad. I can resist the impulse buy most of the time, but when I'm this strung out I can't pull out of it. Just clean up the mess afterwards.

I also hear you when you say "failing". It can feel that way even though there is really not a whole lot we have to do with it. Sure, we can time things right and do all the right things.. but so much of it is out of our control.

Has SO considered having his sperm checked? They have those over the counter tests now. Not sure how much they work, and it just does count. Don't think it does any mobility or morphology analysis. I know my gyn said a year, but the more I whined the closer to 7/8 months she got lol. If I didn't fall the cycle that I did, she was going to refer me to a fertility specialist. My other friend was told 6 months, but she is of "advanced maternal age" and has endo. I think it's worth bringing up to the doctor just to get checked to be safe. Why find out in three months if you can find out now? You mentioned Des was a bit of a miracle baby, could any of those concerns be back now?

Hugs hugs, I am rooting for you. And I am so sorry about the drinking thing and the are you pregnant. I just met my new coworkers and the first thing out of their mouths as soon as I said fiance was, "So when's the wedding? When's the baby?" Like stfu. I don't even know you. Lol ALTHOUGH to be fair I didn't know until joining this site how much of a faux paux it is to ask those questions.

Who's ranting now? ;)

Greenie, omg I think I say that ad somewhere once upon a time. If I don't fall, I am sooooo ordering some! That has my name all over it. Especially the part where I can piss off SO with my weight gain. Hehe like eff you I eat like shit. I'm eating lean pork and a freaking scrambled egg for dinner. Get over yourself. But awww that's cute you can tell. Do you think if they moved or weren't side by side you could still tell?

PL whaaaaat?! You live on an island and have cooler stuff than us on the mainland! Unless I'm just looking in the wrong places lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- we went once we had been trying for a year. It depends on your doctor and insurance but with Kaiser my gyno couldn't do anything Ttc related. So we waited the year and went to the specialist. 

Pl- that sounds absolutely amazing! Especially since it's 95 degrees right now. 

Dobs- I think if they moved I could make an educated guess on who's who. Baby B is constantly moving like crazy and waving his arms like he's dancing. While baby b just jumps a little. Mostly she's lazy lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I would ask J for donor tips, but I cannot do the donor saga. Plus, I do not trust people. If I went the donor route, I'd have to go through a "reputable" clinic. And even those I have my doubts about lol.

I was picking back up a friendship with an old flame who I always swear was using me as a beard, but now he is in a serious relationship. We would have made AMAZING babies. He's my one that got away. If he's actually straight. He was just so perfect, and I was so damaged. Timing never worked out, we were always in different cities....


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs & Gigs.. chin up girls! I am sending positive vibes to you both that this cycle is your cycle :)


----------



## campn

It's amazing how nosy some people can be to the point of being ridiculously over bearing. That's why I barely share anything pregnancy/baby related on Facebook cause as soon as I do I end up getting a million personal question. I also get curious and ask questions but sometimes it's much better to shut up. 

Gigs- I was going to go to my doctor and tell her we've been trying for a year after 6 months of officially trying. I was like screw that I'm 28 and my thyroid is shot! I really don't think you or your DH have any problems, but I know you've a septum (or something like it) so you never know if it could be making it more of a challenge? 

Dobs- It's effing hard to stop yourself I know! I'd cuss myself out as I rip open yet another test knowing it'll be negative but sure as heck I was going to tweak the sh*t out of it until I made a line appear, but it was only bringing me so much pain and so many sleepless nights, so I decided I won't look for squinters anymore, it's either there clear and bright or it's not! That saved me lots of heartache I totally believe.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. It's the what if that kills me. As much as I hate AF, when that temp drops and the blood comes it is such a relief to just KNOW. I'm so drained and only halfway through my lp. I need a distraction


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs and Dobs- I feel Ya. This TTC crap is hard. You try to be all upbeat and positive only to have it not work out and then you feel like crap. Others get their BFP and head off to have their pregnancy and you feel like you've been left behind. Not saying anything negative to any of the pregnant ladies. I am very happy for all yall I swear. Yall waited for your BFP too and I'm hoping mine eventually shows up. It sucks waiting though. I've been trying for a year now and no dice. I don't even get excited anymore. More like well it hasn't worked yet idk why it would work this time... Sigh.

At least I can drink. And I've been doing my fair share since I moved in with MIL. Thankfully only 3 more weeks and it's over! 

I went and bought new appliances today. Gosh it was fun. I really wanted a new washer and dryer too but I need to wait and see if we have any cash left in the budget after everything is done. I would rather have blinds than a new washer/dryer set lol


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh *Dobbles!!!* DON'T Do Internet donors lol, exe's that you can trust or paying clinic MUCH Better! And I would TOTES do beard donor cup thing!!!

Also Hubs is NOT ManFriend- be hasn't spoken to me since i hung up on him 2 months ago for wanting to dock puppy tails himself :growlmad:
Screw him!
So omg...only thing i got done today was an hour scrubbing hubs "dog room"
:shock: 2 hours scrubbing and bleaching wall to floor prepping for painting! 
I'm allergic to dogs too! 
Omg sooo much better hehe.
He kept trying to take over. ...nope,wanted it done thoroughly! 

Annnnnnd as he inventoried ammo in his human sized safe lol, i stood behind the open steel door. ...he handed me his 22 gun( one of MANY), i was like WHOA heavy. ..checked chamber. ..empty. ...handed it back safely, and as he put it back on the door POW!!
:huh:
NOOO Idea where the bullet went lol but we JUST talked about how deadly 22s can be :rofl:
Final Destination moment! 
Glad my karma is good lol
He was surprised how calm i was...:shrug:
I wad lik At least wait till you have life insurance on me...
:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG J?! How did you stay calm?!

I want to know if we just skip all the testing and just insem when I say would it cost less lol. Better yet. Can I just get the vial myself and I'll do all the hard work hahaha. 

Good on you for scrubbing that room! I hope you rest and relax and let hubs take care of you tonight! It's sweet that he offered to take over.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry for selfish post yet again but I fell off my bike tonight for the first time in seven years (slid on stupid streetcar tracks so that back wheel skidded one way and I feel on my left side, causing big bruises and scratches on my hip, elbows and the side of my knee) and now I'm in tears with worry that somehow it hurt the baby. I know she's cushioned pretty well in there but you always hear about how sudden blows and inertia can cause miscarriage.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Jez! Hugs. I had a similar experience followed by extreme pain and bleeding, but even then that baby was healthy until the cyst reared its head. Think of it like this... If Maci's baby can survive being in a car wreck where the car rolled three times and was totaled, your baby is most likely safe and cushy. I'd imagine if the fall had done any threatening damage that you would feel something by now/ fairly soon after. But I'm not a doctor. Just remember however you fell may have hurt you, but you probably subconsciously fell in a way that protected your baby plus the cushion... Hugs hugs


----------



## Jezika

Thanks Dobs, that is reassuring, though how scary for you! From my Google searches it does seem like it should be okay as long as I didn't fall on my belly, and I **think** I can still feel her occasionally moving around in there. I'm just so annoyed with myself because like I said I've never fallen off before (I went on a route I don't usually go because I went to some random place to meet a friend). Also the knowledge that after 12 weeks baby is no longer protected by the pelvic bone as uterus is higher... but I guess that would only make a difference with direct abdominal impact?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, hope all is alright and baby is ok. Any chance your care provider can do a check up? Baby should be nice and cushioned, don't read stuff online.. people tend to post way more of the negative stuff then the positive. 

J,i would not have stayed calm with an accidental shot going off beside me, OMG! And i trained dogs in Germany where they used to fire 2 shots into the air during the obedience part of the( training and )trials right behind you. I knew which part of the trial it would be fired on, and never flinched.


----------



## campn

Big hug to you Dobby and Tex. I know it's painful and I can't even imagine all the feelings that come with it. 

Dobby I think you're a fertile myrtle and have no doubt you'd fall pregnant so easily given the opportunity! Your SO isn't giving you that chance, I'm not jumping on him for it but I mean you've nothing to worry about in the fertilty aspect! Don't beat yourself up, you really haven't been trying since your miscarriage <3 

Tex- You're an angel for staying with your mil. I don't like others in my space esp someone like my mil who is so entitled and has a princess attitude lol. Are you still going to try to get medical help in September?


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed the Internet is full of extremist stories. People with normal, healthy cases don't typically post online. Hugs. Maybe ring your doctor just for reassurance?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I can usually feel baby kick within half an hour of eating, especially if it contained sugar. Have a bowl of ice cream or cereal and breath deep.


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- yes that's the plan. I would seek medical help earlier but really it doesn't make sense to do it right before my deductible starts over. Hopefully I won't need it but if it comes to that then so be it. I don't think we could afford to do IUI or anything like that ( I have no idea exactly how much an IUI is) but we could do some Clomid or femara if need be.


----------



## DobbyForever

When does your deductible start over?


----------



## TexasRider

September 1st. Our insurance plan runs sept 1-aug 31 which is also how our teacher contract runs. It's kinda weird since most people's insurance starts over January 1st


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> Campn- yes that's the plan. I would seek medical help earlier but really it doesn't make sense to do it right before my deductible starts over. Hopefully I won't need it but if it comes to that then so be it. I don't think we could afford to do IUI or anything like that ( I have no idea exactly how much an IUI is) but we could do some Clomid or femara if need be.

If you've met your deductible or most of it I say go soon cause then you'd probably get your IUI covered or mostly covered? I've heard that it depends on your insurance but it's generally not that expensive. Less than $500 I think. Hopefully all you need is clomid! It's the cheapest and least intrusive! Good luck mama!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotcha. Makes sense. Mine is July 30th which sucks because I am transferring to a district that does the Sept 1st. So not only will I not have health insurance from 7/30-9/1, I just realized I don't get paid between end of July and end of August and being that I live paycheck to paycheck... All I can think is thank god I worked summer school and I might just be able to pull out two mortgage payments if I'm lucky.


----------



## Breeaa

Jez!!!! Congrats!!!! She will be a beauty like her mom, I'm excited for you! Try not to worry about falling. Like you said, baby is extra cushioned. A ton of ladies in my birth club on another website have fallen, gotten into car accidents or even kicked by their toddlers. lol 

Claire, yay for Vbac!! I'm happy to hear. Woot woot

Texas, yay for new appliances. Buying new stuff always makes me feel better. I know you'll have a bfp soon enough! 

Dobs, sorry to hear about you and so. Not sure if you made up or not yet. I literally just went through 10-15 pages and I forgot half the stuff. Lol You'll bave hour baby soon enough too dobs! I always have my fingers crossed for you. 

J, hope that like gets darker tomorrow! Let's hope the new hubs has some super sperm so you can get out of the Ttc club and into the prego!

Green, glad to hear your babies are doing well!!! Would love to see more scans next time you get them. 

AFM, I had my 35 week appt today. I'm now going weekly. Did gbs test swab today. Fx it comes back negative. 

Midwife says baby's head is VERY VERY low!!!!! Which honestly I knew because of how much pain I've been in. Less than two weeks until 37. I can't go sooner or else I'm a hospital transfer. That would be no bueno! Im so excited and nervous. Jezs girl just makes me think boy even more. We need to even up a little.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Bree, is it typically to be so low with 5 weeks left? Movies always make it sound like the head is low then boom baby.

Sorry gigs asked too and I'll post but forget to type them. He apologized and is doing some major ass kissing, but I don't trust it. Call me jaded. He thinks I am pregnant. Like is convinced because of how I look/act, and he treats me much better when I am pregnant so as not to stress me out but it's not really him. If that makes sense


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- I have barely made a dent in my deductible- I think it's around $1200 for each individual and I am not even close to meeting it. We mainly have this "better" instead of the high deductible plan for my Daughter since she goes to specialists at children's medical center a lot. She meets her deductible pretty much every year. This one we are on has a copay for most stuff like doctor office visits and then deductible and coinsurances for like major stuff like surgery and mri etc. THey also don't cover Infertility treatments. Just the testing. So IUI wouldn't be covered at all for us. But I'm really hoping we won't need to go that route 

Dobs- ouch that sucks.... I remember my first year teaching and I didn't get a check till the end of September. I was dying.... when it finally came I was like wow I'm rich! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it'll work out because summer school is paid per session, and I didn't realize last check did not have the first session in it. So I should be ok. Just bummed because this was supposed to be my get out of debt check, but nope. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex, really hoping no iui!

Jez how are you feeling?


----------



## campn

Bree- Can't believe you're 35 weeks!! I remember DS being so low for weeks he was basically on my lap whenever I sat down and I couldnt even feel his head if I touched my belly cause he was this much into my pelvis. Walking around with a watermelon between your legs hurts! It makes for an easier delivery though!


----------



## DobbyForever

In before barrage of pictures... Sorry! I hate the single upload. FMU thought I saw a shadow irl but nothing I would confidently call a line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DobbyForever

Invert of original
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Invert after tweaking the pic (I stupidly didn't save the tweak). Well a screenshot because the file is too large
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Tweaked
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wookie130

I do see something faint on the last invert pic, Dobs, but it may be an indent line. Otherwise...my old eyes are failing me. :/

Breaa- My daughter was WAYYYYY low for the last several weeks of pregnancy. Her head was quite engaged in my pelvis, which actually made it rather difficult to get her out during my c-section. She's left with a couple of little birth marks on her side. The best way I can describe the way she was positioned, was that she gave me the sensation of having "pineapple crotch"...it felt like I literally had a whole pineapple pressing down on my bladder, vajaybird, everything. I did a lot of sitting on our exercise ball, and hands/knees stuff to relieve the pressure. Oscar was positioned much higher, during my entire pregnancy, but the little gremlin gave me a host of other lovely things. Third tri is brutal...or at least it was with me. Oofta.

CD 3 here. Icky. I'm having some serious issues with insomnia lately. I'm guessing it's more perimenopausal-esque shit knocking at my door. I kind of feel like a silly fool for actually thinking that my fertility has a prayer, in light of all of the weirdness I'm experiencing. A friend of mine told me to take Tylenol PM to help me sleep, but I'd rather not mess with that...but on the other hand, essential oils aren't helping me. I'm thinking that I need to cut out some of the coffee during the day...but currently, it's what is getting me through the mornings until naptime with the kiddos. 

Prayer my stubborn girl child doesn't resist napping...I really need to lay down, and try to catch some daytime sleep. I'm thinking she can lay in my bed with me, and we can multitask...she can catch a cartoon or two (or more...I know! Bad momma!), while this tired ol' lady tries to fall asleep for a bit. Hopefully she'll actually sleep too. Yesterday was a DISASTER with naptime, and it was no fun for anyone whatsoever.


----------



## DobbyForever

Not a bad momma to rest up. It's like an oxygen mask. If you don't take care of you and die then you can't take care of your kids. And you are not silly or foolish at all


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I think I see a shadow on the last tweak. Fx it turns darker over the next couple of days. 

Bree, omg, final stretch for you as well. You must be getting so excited:hugs:


----------



## campn

Dobs- I also see a line on the last picture! 

Wook- Aw hun I don't think you're premenopausal just yet! You're 38 not 48! Hopefully it's just that soy that confused your body a bit. Even fertility aside our bodies do hilarious things as we age. I often look at myself in the mirror and think "I don't know you!" To my body. Lol 

I couldn't cut coffee out either! It's the one thing I'll never quit #sorrynotsorry! Maybe you just need a better bed time routine, maybe a lavender bath and no screen time few hours before bed?


----------



## DobbyForever

Nw about the lines. I am having a hard the seeing them once they upload either lol but on the gallery I can see it clearly in the tweaks. Even my line skeptic friend (could not see lines in the clear blues last cycle) sees it. But a tweaked line is no line in my eyes.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I have a feeling clomid would do the trick for you. Which is cheap compared to other fertility treatments. We have 50% coinsurance for infertility specialist and each cycle only cost us less than $150. Of course that didn't include any of the testing but you said that's covered so you're good :) 

Dobs- I'm not seeing anything today. I don't even know anymore...

Bree- you're so close! I can't wait for you and CB to have your babies! I'm with you that yours has to be a boy with all these girls lol 


AFM- I have to do the one hour glucose test today and I'm not looking forward to it! And tips on not throwing y the drink. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Greenie, sorry no wisdom.. my mw only just brought it up at the last appointment and I think we won't be discussing it until the next appointment in 2 weeks.

Tex, hopefully you can get your hands on some clomid, it sounds like a wonderful affordable aid in getting pregnant. Fx


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, not seeing it and i have the same sentiments about tweaking the line into existence. Still, you are quite early and getting a line now would be really unlikely. There is still hope it'll turn around! Did you say how you and SO are doing? I think I missed it. 

Tex, Drink up gurl. I wish I was able to...It seems like the way people cope with not being pregnant is the consolation prize of being able to still drink. Wish I had that. Instead, I eat junk, and I'm getting fatter again. I lost about 45lbs in the year after I had Des, and I'm half way back to that point :( I really can't seem to find the motivation to work out again. And also the motivation to step away from the sugar. My god, i have a problem. 

Anyway Tex, maybe you can explain to a doc about your situation and they may be able to prescribe clomid without making you go through a barrage of testing. 

Campn, good memory about the septum. Evidently it's incredibly small and the doctor who looked at it said it would be unlikely to cause fertility issues. Even if it does, there's nothing i can do about it. There are two types of septums, one that is extra tissue that can be removed, and one where the actual wall of the uterus caves in to form the septum. That's what i have, and that's what can't be removed because it would make a hole in my uterus. 

If it's not crazy expensive, i might pick up one of those sperm count tests next time i'm at walmart. But i'm hoping it's just a matter of time before i get this sticky bean...otherwise it must be sperm issues or egg quality, since i know ovulation isn't the issue. Or maybe progesterone, but i'm doubting that...

But what do i know.

Also, I did an informal study some years back on here and found out b&b members' odds of getting pregnant are slightly higher than the stats put out there. I think they say about 20% a cycle, but I found it's actually about 27% each cycle :thumbup: to be fair this was only after collecting data from about 40 members for two cycles....but it made me feel a little better lol


----------



## campn

Green- Why are you getting the test this early? Because of the twins I guess? I say don't chug it and breathe between sips. It's really not that nasty so keep repeating that and your body will let you drink it. 

Gigs- Okay that's a great relief!! Maybe a sperm count is what you could really explore now!


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies. I called my midwife this morning and she asked me a bunch of questions and said it's a good sign that I've had no period-like cramping or bleeding. I'm going for an ultrasound in just under two hours just to make sure all is okay for peace of mind. I kind of feel bad because it's my sixth one this pregnancy! But I've spent most of the day crying just thinking about how I could've put her in danger, esp. since my emotional distance has been a defence mechanism so far and I only just let go of that a few days ago. I'm crying even now, even though I know it's silly. Gah!

Dobs - I feel like a saw a comment from you about this and now can't find it anywhere; it's driving me crazy (ETA: Oh I found it, it was from yesterday re: gender sex (ha) and bonding). In any case, I saw you HPT pic and I can definitely see a line on the tweaked one. But I get waiting till one is properly visible. I so have all fingers crossed for you.

Campn - what kind of stuff are people saying on FB!?

I promise I'll read comments better and be more interactive later. Arrrrgh. <3


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I'm sure you will be alright:hugs: Babies are not only in a well padded- much thicker walled than normal uterus, but the amniotic fluid totally absorbs as well.
Think of it this way...Since baby is floating in the midst of a "water balloon" with NO air around it, the uterus is like a super thick cushiony egg crate around the water ballon, so even if dropped from high up, the baby being inside both liquid, and the protective cushion keeps the "water balloon" from breaking or getting damaged in 1 particular spot.
To baby it likely felt like a mild tremor and perhaps riding a pool floaty gently back and forth lol. I can hear her saying "Wheeeee!":wohoo:

My mom was literally 9 months preg with me, and HUGE, and fell flat on her belly chasing the darn dog out the door :wacko:
She never bled cramped or anything, but freaked knowing my father would have been PISSED if she hurt me lol.

OK my fmu IC was not that interesting:coffee:
10dpo...will take another tonight- missed 1 last night as was scrubbing down hubs dog room!:dohh:


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- I see the lines on your tests (I ALWAYS see lines on yours) and also that short line on yours m&s- please post today's test! X But J I can't see anything on yours. Really thinking of all of you, testing is exciting but also sh*tty at the same time especially when struggling to conceive. Many hugs! !


----------



## wookie130

Jez- I'm very happy to hear you're getting checked out. Baby IS well-padded in there, but having suffered a minor fall in the third tri with my son, I can tell you that they'll be checking the placenta, so see if it's still well-attached, as that may be the primary concern. I'm sure all is well, but it's always better to be safe than sorry.

Campn- I am absolutely old enough (well within the age bracket, actually) to be perimenopausal...women can be in perimenopause a good 10-12 years before experiencing real menopause, and honestly, the way some things are feeling and going with me, I would not doubt it for a minute! Blech. :rofl: It's kind of strange to have a preschooler, and a child still in diapers, and to be wondering if I'm starting to experience issues with reproductive "maturity." :haha: Oh well. If that's the way it's gotta be, then so be it. There are people who reach 38, and have NEVER had children, and never will be able to, so I am grateful for what I do have, for sure! There was certainly a time when I never thought one healthy child was going to happen, let alone 2!

Pac- I do the cold process soap method, which combines melted fats/oils with sodium hydroxide (i.e. lye). For my liquid, I usually use frozen milk of some sort (I used to use goat's milk quite often, but I can't seem to find it in stores lately), and now I'm using coconut milk. My oils are usually olive oil, coconut oil, palm kernel oil, and castor oil. That combo makes a nice hard bar, with good lathering and conditioning properties. :) I avoid synthetic fragrance oils, and stick to using essential oils, and I never use any colorants, natural or otherwise. It's fun, but it's absolutely necessary to familiarize one's self with working with lye, as that can be extremely dangerous.

The kombucha's behaving thus far, too. I'm just using a gallon fermenting jar, a SCOBY I ordered online that came in starter liquid, organic black tea, and organic cane sugar. So far, it's looking like I have a nice baby SCOBY growing from the mother on the top of the brew...I haven't tasted it yet. So, it could taste like utter piss for all I know, but we'll see. :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobby, I see a line! But it could be an indent because it is still sooo early. The earliest I ever got a BFP was at 9 dpo. I hope this is the start of your BFP though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- yes I have to because of the twins. Doc said I have to do it now, if everything is 100% in the middle normal I won't have to again until 28 weeks but if it's even a little high or normal I'll have to go back every few weeks and do it.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, the biggest issue I have is finding the lye...i was told grocery stores used to carry it until recently but no luck even in the hardware stores. I found a supplier on the mainland but of course they can't ship it with the post as its classed as a dangerous good. Ugh.. my route will be essential oils too. 

Jez, glad they can squeeze you in for a check up. Please update when you can!

As for me, time for farm stories: did all my chores, goats last as always only to find that 2 of the goats have diarrhea. Who knows what they got into yesterday. She then stomped her poopy foot into the milk I just got from her. Instead of throwing it out I figured I'll try if the ducks like it. As I am approaching the duck run, I see quick hops that are not duck like. Gaaah! Ravens!!! In the f-ing covered duck run!!! One had an egg in its beak which it then dropped while trying to find the hole out. At least it showed me where it got out so fixed the error. They have been getting in through the duck house roof rafters and into the run.. my mistake as I only attached the bird netting to the rafters, not the walls which left a gap.. stupid smart ravens only took them a week to figure out my mistake.
I got 4 more eggs from the ducks while fixing the hole, which I left in the run just to tease and see if the ravens could still get at them.
And yes, ducks and geese like goats milk, lasted 3 if that.
I don't mind my animals being difficult when it points out an error on my part...


----------



## DobbyForever

J I see it in the first and last pic!!!!

Gigs I can't find motivation to workout either and I just learned if you microwave cake the chocolate chips and frosting melt to create absolute decadence. So let's be fat together. I think for you it is a matter of time hugs hugs hang in there 

Ummmmmm I forgot.

Jez don't feel bad about the number of scans. I know we just saw her but grab a pic for us anyway!

Sorry I am short/not getting everything. Work is pissing me off. My cousin won't shut up about her prenatal today. I watched a dog die on the freeway. Just having an I can't do it sort of day.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs hang in there. It gets better. And how did you ever find out to put cake into the microwave?? That sounds like a fantastic idea! I do that with peanut butter and chocolate... the only way I can eat peanut butter.


J, I definitely see lines on the first pic. Fx it's sticky!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I tweaked a little more


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cake in the microwave is absolutely amazing!! 
Dobs- it sounds like you're having a really rough day. I'm sorry Hun.


----------



## pacificlove

Grrrr, ravens still got in and took the 4 eggs I left behind.... I did some more securing and might just spent tomorrow morning hiding out by the ducks to see if and where they still get in... gaaah!

Sorry, very selfish angry post...


----------



## gigglebox

PL, wtf?! Smart little f'ers. Also, you don't eat peanut butter? But why?

Dobs, i cried last time i saw a dog that had been hit on the road. So sorry you had to see that :( 
I have never thought to put cake in te microwave, but i'm totes doing that next time.

Just got more chocolate. i fail.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just popping in again trying to catch up all on u chatty ladies!

Firstly I noticed Jezs signature so had to go back to find the scan photos and ..
OMG JEZ! Of course we knew you'd make a beatiful bubba but what a cutie!! And I agree, being able to say 'she' or 'he' personally helps me to bond too! I'm sure the doctor will agree with everyone on here and say baby girl was perfectly safe and protected in all her fluid x I liked J's comment of imagining her rocking about saying 'weee' lol, hope all goes ok and you walk away with a nice picture  

Dobs- I must have missed something but read J's reply about donors? hope you and hubs are ok, I agree with camps that when you both start putting 100% into trying I'm sure it'll happen very soon, it must be super frustrating when your ready and struggling to get hubs to commit, you have the patience of a saint, I'm sure it'll come in handy when dealing with devilish toddlers (I'm feeling this right now lol) sorry about ur rough day, that thing about the dog makes me super sad, I honestly cry more at dogs dying in films then people lol woops x

GREENY- how you feeling? Hope those twinnys are behaving and all those hormones aren't making you feel too rough! Pregnancy is amazing, hard, cruel, the best, and the worst thing ever all rolled into one, and your doing it times two! But.. You'll get twice the smiles, twice the cuddles etc very exciting x 

CB- eek ur getting so close! How u feeling about the upcoming summer holidays? I'm literally sh*tting it lol, I love my babies dearly, but the routine of pre-school, and having that much needed break to get food shop etc done will be missed! It's lovely seeing the staff every morning too, probably the only people to ask how I am so will miss that :-( perfect timing for u to have little lady and recover though eek!

AFM - I'm super excited! I have my 4d scan tomorrow! All my scans little lady has been shy so haven't had much of a clue as to what/who she looks like, hoping to get some nice pics tomorrow, going slightly earlier this time, my 4d with my 1st was so awful I didn't bother to do it with my second pregnancy (was 28w she was all squashed up and hiding behind placenta so didn't see much of anything)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Forgot to add Jez your due date is the same as my first borns (Lucy) she was due 5th Dec 2011, and came on the 8th Dec  .. Was lovely having a Christmas baby all the family get together so you can show them off, and have that well earned Christmas baileys! X


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps how are you already in 3rd trimester? Good luck with the 4d scan, hope baby plays along and share some pics if you feel like it ;)

Dobs, ravens are stupid smart... they drive me nuts right now. Apparently we are not allowed to shoot them we could shoot crows. Once the Halloween decorations come out I'll find myself 2 fake crows/ravens and hang them from the trees. I read that is supposed to keep them away...
And yeah, I am not a fan of peanut butter unless it is in combination with chocolate.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kick me while I'm down testing gods... Cuz that's just f*ing cool... WORST INDENT EVER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs sorry that sucks...still super early though I think. Fingers crossed the line darkens up for you.

I missed a ton today I can tell. I read it all but I can't remember much lol 

we had to take my daughter to the ear doctor... She was very uncooperative. It was a follow up from ear tube surgery in March but everything looks good and we don't have to come back till May of next year.

On the TTC front I seem to have some ewcm already??? It's only cd 7 for crying out loud! I'm fairly certain it's not sperm since I didn't check till just now and I bd last night around 10pm. My OPKs are packed up in a box somewhere in the garage but I'm seriously thinking about buying some cheap ones from the dollar tree.....


----------



## DobbyForever

Sighhhhh k moving to my computer to proper reply
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok... I think I got most of it but I have a headache so forgive me

*Wookie,* I know I said you are not being silly but that was a red light post lol. So I want to say again that I totally agree with Campn. I don&#8217;t know much about pre-keno other than I think my mom may be going through it (she jokes about it and we get periods young and meno young in my family). I hope you were able to get some rest this afternoon! Wook, what do you do with your soap when you are done making them?

*Campn,* I had such a hard time giving up my passion fruit lemonade but everything I read said passion fruit causes early labor. The drink itself seemed safe but I had to give it up&#8230; so I replaced it with decaf coffee. But when it was a day, ooo man. Sorry. Caffeine needed. ALSO omg 10 week countdown for you now too! AHHHH

*Greenie*, when do you get the results from the test? Hoping it wasn&#8217;t too annoying to take.

*Gigs,* we&#8217;re ok. I&#8217;m just in such a bad mood this week. He&#8217;s totally kissing ass but it pisses me off because it&#8217;s not him. I know he is just trying to cheer me up/ is convinced I&#8217;m preggo so wants me to destress but it&#8217;s not him so it just angers me. What a b*&#8230; my fiancé is being nice to me so f* him. r_r I need help lol As per the sperm, I agree you are clearly Oing. I couldn&#8217;t find it on the Walmart site (said it was temporarily unavailable) but Target has it for $39.99. I know they stock it in store cuz I see it all the time. Also, I love that you did a little informal study. I do feel like in my waiting threads most women end up preggo that one cycle.

*Jez, *it is so sweet that you care so much about her already. She is a lucky girl :) Glad you were able to get some reassurance.

*J, *lmfao at the wheee and emoji! 

*Fern,* you are so sweet. Love your encouragement. Post more about yourself though! I wanna know what&#8217;s up with Fern.

*Michelle, *ty. I feel so insane for testing so early. But that&#8217;s me. Lol. My earliest was like 8dpoish. dnadshuaihuw it does help that Caiteran(sp?) has that confirmed 6dpo bfp thread so then of course I started wondering if heeeeey is it possible lol

*PL,* ravens are so wicked smart. I mentioned before about crosswalks and cars to cram nuts. What they would do is take the nut to the crosswalk and wait until the cars were at a red light. They would then fly/hobble into the street and place the nut down then fly back to the sidewalk. The light turns green, the car runs over the nut. When the light turns red again, they fly back to the crushed open nut and eat it fast before the light turns green. Crazy! So glad you were able to find out where the gap was though! Hopefully they won&#8217;t get in again. Also, sorry about the goat diarrhea. &#8212; Just saw that the ravens got back in. What pesky a*holes. I&#8217;m usually not pro shooting things, but I would totally support shooting ravens.

As for cake&#8230; I got this chocolate ghiradeli cake from the grocery store but it has to be refrigerated. I didn&#8217;t want cold cake, I wanted warm cake. So I figured I could just toss it in the microwave for 15-20 seconds like a cookie. When I opened it, the chocolate had melted both on top and in between the two layers&#8230; it was AMAZING I will never eat this cake cold again.

*Shae,* that was super sweet of you to tweak it more! I love that we have a resident tweak master.

*Keep, *hey you! He and I are cool. Sorry you have a devilish toddler today! If it helps, my students were bat crap crazy today. I definitely cry more over dead animals in films as well hahaha. Hoping you get a fantastic video and pictures at your 4D! Are you using the same people as your first?

*Tex, *so glad everything post surgery looks good for your daughter! I can totally see why she was fuzzy. Ear stuff is so uncomfortable. :( Hopefully both of you have been relaxing after the good news. GO GET AN OPK! Lol. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Tex is the one o'ing, but i agree ;) i'm probably still a good 10-12 days out from ov. Sadly. I just want to be back in the tww again...

Totally see the indent. Those new frer are cruel, man. I really hope it's actually the start of a line! Ohhhh fingers so tightly crossed for you!

Hi keeps! Can't believe how far along you are. Seems like only yesterday you thought you had a tubal! 

And in other news...

des crapped on my couch. At least he hasn't had an accident in quite some time...and yeah, my disgusting dog licked it up :X


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs! I hate that!!! You yearn for O to just effing happen to get back in the tww but then the tww is murder! No rest hugs

Ty keep them crossed. I immediately thought indent because it looked too close but once I marked it and kept looking it was actually ok. But when I took it out ur free gray. So who the eff knows! Ughhhh

Omg he shit on the sofa?! Get it crap - couch; shit - sofa?! Sorry. How did that even happen?! I had a second grader just have a little nugget roll out of his pants once. Thankfully nobody else noticed and I just picked it up before he could get embarrassed.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that's gross.. the joys of having pets and kids... 

Dobs, I'll have to try it heated next time ;) yumm, chocolate cake! Do you guys have molten lava cakes in the USA? Good stuff
I totally cry over animals dying in movies...

Actually these days I have a lot of dreams about our old dog who passed away 5 years ago.. miss him so much, he was a fantastic dog. Always leaves me longing for him even more when I wake up.

Tex, good to hear your daughter has recovered well. Ear stuff is so uncomfortable. When she gets older she'll understand better and cooperate better.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that indent is real.... Holy cow. So sorry Hun. Enjoy the cake and if you need to go get more! lol 

Jez- your due in December? That seems so wrong lol like way too late. We might both have December babies! Mr doc said my goal is to make it to Jan 1 but we sha'll see. lol 

Pl- sounds like you need to pull out those Halloween Ravens sooner rather than later. I didn't realize Ravens were so terrible. 


Test was fine. Drink wasn't too horrible but the waiting was. The sugar made me so nauseous and gave me hot flashes. Should get the results tomorrow. Good news is though so far all my tests from yesterday have come back normal.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Don't you feel bad, my DS has done it when we started potty training him. Luckily no dog licked it. But I did die inside a little. Now whenever I dress up I just think that's so fake, you're not fancy, you've wiped poop off your couch. Oh guests welcome, come and please sit on our comfy couch! 

Dobby- I would tell him "yo fiancé, you want me to destress!??? Fertilize me!!!" :haha: but that cake sounds heavenly. I can't eat stuff like this anymore with my gestational diabetes and it blows since this was my last chance to pig out right!? Our bodies can be so disappointing at times. But thank you lawd for coffee so we can pretend we have energy we do not!

Jez- Goodness I'm glad you and your girl are okay!! That's why I said no way I won't bike, I'll stick to walks or swimming cause I already fall easily. 
Oh the Facebook rant it's usually just old or naturally nosy people who ask way too many questions. With DS I was getting comments every hour "Where the heck is this baby!!" And I wasn't even full term yet. So I haven't shared my due date online, I didn't even share what her name is.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl yes we do!!!! It looked just like that let me see if I still have the pic

And greenie the cake is gone lmfao. It was a small personal one that SO are like 9/15 of and I ate the rest over a few days. Yay for the tests coming back normal! FXed you get more good news tomprrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I forgot to say sorry about des! And dogs are SO gross. 

Dobs- holy carp that looks amazing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn you crack me up! All of it. Just hilarious. Btw I could totally picture you directing MIL to the poop spot hahaha

Dogs are gross. I was so glad when mine grew out of the let me eat sister's vomit phase....

And doesn't it look good?! I was like omg this is heaven when I opened the microwave. I was not expecting that! I know chocolate melts in the oven because I used to melt my chocolate that way before I got a double boiler... which is why I only nuked it for 15-20 seconds... but omg it was a good day


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow! Watching a baby story and I did not know you could take a drug and bcp to basically trick your body to think it is pregnant so you produce milk and you can feed your own baby even if you used a surrogate!!! Whaaaat


----------



## gigglebox

first of all, that cake looks scrumptious. If I hadn't loaded on sugar earlier, i'd be getting my own chocolate out of the freezer (just dove chocolate...the best milk chocolate). 

real talk ladies...

remember my idiot family member who likes cp and got himself arrested? well, he is out on bail right now. ((jill, if you read this and tell ANYONE, I will not forgive you!!!)) ((b&b ladies, I have a friend who internet stalks me))...so, said cp addict is suspected of violating his probation by doing the dumbest thing--he looked at cp on a computer that he has court ordered monitoring software downloaded on! what a f-ing dumbass!!! there's a warrant out for his arrest and my folks don't know. in fact, one of them just went out of town for a vacation to get away from this mess and distress with siblings. I have no idea what to do with this information. hubs said I need to stop trying to fix things and take things on...I think he's right. i'm just going to let this one go. i'm not going to stop what's already been set in motion. if the violation is just, he'll be in jail until he's sentenced to prison. the report does say "suspected cp", so maybe they made a mistake...but the warrant suggests it's legit. WHAT A F-ING MESS. but this whole thing has been in limbo, I think i'll feel some relief when he's away and I can go back home and visit my family and friends. I feel really horribly for my parents though.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I've never heard of that milk producing trick but wow I'm so glad such things exist. So many moms would really benefit from this. I'm glad the hot cake has made your day hun, you hella deserve it!!!

Gigs- You've a stalker!?? Why is she stalking you!? What's her name on here? Are you on good terms? Sorry I just find it so strange and as shady as f**k! 
So sorry about the cp news. What a complete idiot. I guess going to jail isn't scary enough for him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I am so sorry! I agree with hubs. There is nothing you can do to fix this. How did you find out? But yes that is dumb but I have seen people blindly walk into the street trying to catch Pokemon so this is our world....

Campn I wish it was today lol I polished that bad boy off like Monday haha


----------



## TexasRider

gigs--- don't feel bad my daughter still poops her pants every once in a while. Usually not much but still. She gets busy with what she is doing and waits till it's almost too late before she goes to the bathroom.... And eew about the dog lol I'm glad we don't have dogs yet... I figure daughter will get one eventually but not this year....

Dobs- sorry your SO is being fake. I hate it when my DH is being extra nice.. I'm like what is it and now much does it cost lol since it usually means he wants something...


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, your pokemon comment made me literally lol. I had to watch a youtube video on what it was today since i've been seeing it referenced all over my facebook feed for a couple days now. I wonder how many people have gotten themselves injured trying to catch 'em all...?

Campn, she's a friend from back home. I know her irl and we follow each other's journals on here, however i suspect she checks out my other posts because she creeps on people and she knows it and we all call her out on it :p 

Dobs, forgot to comment on the sweet side of SO. I also hate that sweet talk crap, or gifts. I DESPISE gifts as an apology. 

Oh i found out because all of his court documents (except warrants) are public and can be viewed online if you know where to look. My brother looked up addict's file to see if he had any new documents and saw this one, then he called me and told me so i looked it up for myself.

There's a f-ing fly in my room and it's driving me mad.


----------



## campn

Dobby oh I don't get the whole Pokemon thing! I don't see the big huge fuss. I think it's dangerous, you can get hit by a car, or someone could follow you through that map with your location all out there. 

Oh I've 69 days to go!? Kinky. ;) sorry but I had to say it.


----------



## gigglebox

69 days and the most phallic of foods!


----------



## Breeaa

Wow I can't keep up with you ladies lately!!! You are super talkative. 

Jez, glad to hear midwife was willing to give you and ultrasound to check on baby. Piece of mind during pregnancy is very important. 

Gigs, are you serious??? What the f???? Pure genius right there! :dohh:

Dobs, not really sure. My first tw never really dropped that I know of so this is new to me. Hopefully it means baby will come a tiny bit sooner! 

I see that line. I've got my fingers crossed it turns out not to be an indent.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Gigs. :( Hugs. Definitely treat yourself a bit tonight. And sorry about the fly! I hate that! Especially when they hide in the blinds. Ugh.

Campn LMFAO it's ok. If I had looked at the days left instead of the weeks then I would have made that joke for you ;)

Bree ty and interesting to see if baby 2 comes sooner rather than later. But not too soon! You hear me coconut? You have to fully cook in their first.

As for Pokemon... I love Pokemon. Up until the Black/White series, I had one of each game (just one color per series though, but I bought the others for my brothers so we could trade). I had hundreds of dollars of cards. I STILL know the lyrics to every song on the 2.B.A. Master soundtrack... I was excited for Pokemon Go, but between the server issues, sketchy pokestop/gym locations, disrespectful pokestop/ gym locations, obvious security issues (get hit by a car, armed robbery, invasive privacy or lack thereof...) And yeah ok people are out and about, good for you. But it's so disgusting seeing hordes of people walking around with their noses dug into their phones. SO and I went on a poke walk together and yeah it was cute, we took the dogs, I caught everything before him... but idk. I'd be much happier just walking and so would the dogs. I also feel like most people playing it just don't get the nostalgia. Watching pokemon advance from the gameboy to gameboy color to animations... to now augmented reality. It's such a testament to our technological advances and I feel like people don't get that. It's a bunch of posers. Like my mom. Who caught a pikachu and then promptly ruined their vacation by keeping her nose in her phone while they walked around Hollywood. GRANTED they have done this trip a thousand times but still. I got an SOS text from both siblings begging me to call her to stop because this is their senior summer.

Sorry getting off my rant box.


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm on the complete opposite end of the spectrum because I've never played it or know much about it really, but I completely get how something you loved from your teen days can come back and feel so wonderful. I just find it so weird that everyone is crazy about it and no one is bothered by the privacy part!? So American!! :D

Your mom sounds adorable though! She must be so good with navigating her phone, it takes my 58 year old mom so long to just get one text out.

Great minds think alike, my kinky kinky friend! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Campn I'm not that old! I was in 4th grade when the Pokemon TCG came out :p
I think we are just so used to anything on the Internet is not private. We can delude ourselves all we want, but everything we do is accessible to anybody who wants it. We let Facebook access our Google searches and phone data and location and so on... Same thing different company. I'm more disturbed by FB's blatant privacy invasion via ads or contacts from emails than anything Nintendo/niantic can do

Omg don't even. She barely used it but suddenly somehow figured this out! And omg she finally figured out how to send those fb emoji things and every other message has them. I'm waiting for her to find the gif section

;)

I am having really painful cramping....


----------



## mrs.green2015

I feel like I don't even know what's going on in the world. DH and I are so behind on the times we text and that's pretty much it! Haha I did get Instagram but use it once in a blue moon. And earlier this week I was taking to DH and said "I don't understand Pokemon what do you do?" We both downloaded it to try to get it and have up! Haha I never even got signed in because I didn't want them to use my google info so I just decided I didn't need to understand it and deleted it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I love you. There is a viral video of this guy's girlfriend who thinks you go down to an actual store to buy actual poke balls then use the app to locate actual Pokemon that you go catch and take home.... I can't believe anybody is that dumb.

But my cousin is confirmed 18w pregnant so yeah. People are that dumb.


----------



## Jezika

OMG what is this Pokemon game? I've seen it everywhere too and am definitely behind the times.

U/s was very reassuring as the tech showed the heartbeat and confirmed placenta looked fine (actually, she also pointed out baby "breathing" but I didn't understand her response when I asked how that was possible... is this related to the whole breathing practice thing that fetuses do with their lungs in utero?). I still sobbed before, during and after the u/s though. So damn emotional. Then I bought a bunch of baby clothes for the first time ever in an effort to not allow myself to shut down (because I still somehow believed there could still be something wrong... maybe because I've had pain/tightness in my lower abdomen all day, which is hopefully just the fibroids. It's not really possible to have u/s confirm all is okay and then for it not to be later, right? I'm the worst...). But seriously, thank you all for your reassuring words. They meant more than you know. <3

Okay, going form suckie memory now...

Dobs - oh man, microwaved cake is the BEST! Can't remember how I discovered it, but it works with many cakes - ones with chic icing on top melt, double chic chip muffins turn into lava cakes, chocolate croissants become even more heavenly... the list goes on. Oh, your story about the student's nugget reminded me of the malteser story from a while back, but there's no need to rehash. Fingers crossed for your BFP. I totes get the early testing, but that means there's still so much time. Hope the cramping is nothing. I was definitely crampy around them too if I recall correctly. 

PL - Those ravens! Gigs' story re: cracking nuts remind me of how frighteningly smart they are. It almost scares me. Didn't they used to make raven pie back in the day? Now there's an idea...

Keeps - Thanks for your kind words, and I'm so excited for your 4D scan! I hope you share with us :) Also, hearing about your daughter being born on December 8th has really sold that date to. You're right - it's a great time!

Tex - glad DD's ears are looking well. Poor thing. I have a friend who's had ear issues her whole life and was recommended similar kind of surgery, and even as an adult it truly sucked. Your DD is so brave, bless her.

Green - Re: due dates, that's so odd! When's your actual due date? We're 8 weeks apart, so surely it can't earlier than end of Jan/beginning of Feb? I'm so intrigued... But hey, can't believe you're almost at 12 weeks. Isn't that exciting!?!? and glad your tests came back okay. I just know everything will be fine. 

Gigs - The dog poop licking story is hilarious. The paradox of dogs never ceases o amaze me; they're so smart and in many ways humanlike, and yet they eat any old sh*t, even if it can kill them. As for news of your relative, that's just so ridiculous if it's true. I also agree with your DH, though. This is on the justice system now so the best you can do is trust that the right thing will happen and you can get back to as normal a family life as possible ASAP. How are you parents taking it all btw (if I may ask)?

Argh, so tired. Sorry for those I missed. But I do want to say you guys are all so awesome :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Go rest though! That's great that you went and bought some clothes. I bet they are f'adorable.

Cramping disappeared. It's been off and on for a few hours. I am so not ready to face tomorrow's tests. I can't bear another line being false.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and Jez pokemon go hasn't released in uk yet. Just us, Australia, and a third country. We're the beta testers woot woot


----------



## pacificlove

Geez, ladies I sign off for an hour and you chat away for 3 pages, haha.

Gigs, what a dumba$$ if that is true. Some people are just that dumb. Not that it is any consolation I imagine...

Dobs, that cake looks like heaven! I am just about to pop over for a slice. If I get diagnosed with gd it would be hell for me...can't imagine not eating sweets! Guess I'll know in a few weeks...

Mrs G, remind me again if your actual due date? So if doctors say they are hoping for you to make it Jan 1, how far along would you be?

Jez, glad to hear baby girl checked out good! Can't blame you for still being worried, maybe have a piece of chocolate? chocolate fixes everything for me ;) 

Halloween can't come fast enough, I have never decorated for it, so have to wait for fall to get my decoys.

Pokemons... I don't get them, never got into them as a kid when they first became popular and still don't have any interest for it. Hubby had to ban it at his work as he started seeing his workers walk into neighbouring businesses chasing pokemons during work hours. ;)


----------



## Breeaa

Ugh can I just vent right now. My 7 yr old has been doing this thing where she "can't" sleep every night. She whines and calls for us until we come into her room. I'm going insane. I don't know if she's having new baby anxiety and just wants extra attention, or if she's actually having sleep issues. I'm losing my patience. It's been 2 hrs since I sent her to bed! I'm still up because if I go to bed and turn the hall light off she will whine some more because she's scared of the dark. Btw, she has two damn night lights. 2!!!!!!! Her room is no way dark. 


So this is my daily struggle. Some days are better than others but my energy level is nearing 0! I'm ready to sleep.


----------



## gigglebox

Parents are having a hard time of it, but they said they mostly don't talk about it. It's the elephant in the room thing. 

I guess what i mean by me doing something is should i tell my parents there's a warrant for him? I'm afraid if CPA finds out they're coming for him, he might do harm to himself.

I guess the hardest part is we all keep asking ourselves "how could this get worse?", and then it gets worse. What would y'all do? Would you tell the folks, even though one is on vacation? Maybe just tell the one that's at home?


----------



## DobbyForever

My heart is breaking... I am spotting red blood with tiny clots. I have haven't had red blood for a few days. Some brown blood and even then not a lot. :cry: my tests are drying but I'm not feeling optimistic

Gigs I would tell them. And honestly he's do himself a favor to be cooperative and turn himself in. Is it non extraditable? Usually if it isn't there is a full on man hunt so I am surprised. But idk. It's stuff HE needs to figure out with HIS lawyer. Also if he hurts himself that's on him not you. You worry about you. Hugs

Bree sorry. I think it is new baby anxiety. My stepdad tough loved me at 8.5 when my brothers were born because I went through the same thing. My mom was very sweet and would say it was ok but he was like f* no she is too old. But it would be I heard a noise in the hallway or thought j saw something and worked myself up. I actually ended up sneaking into my brothers' room a lot and I would sleep in between their cribs because their breathing soothed me.

Lol pl I am very much the best day for Halloween shopping is the day after Halloween ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Bfns


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry :hugs: sounds like af might be arriving? Go have some wine and hot chocolate cake and then find yourself a new man.... 

Gigs, I like what dobby said, look after yourself first and do the things that cause you the least amount of stress. 

AFM, whish it was Friday and hubby was to come home.
Not even 7 am and I am hearing ravens.. bed is comfy but I guess it's time to start my stake out by the duck run.


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, i went through something similar around that time. It was door cracked and hallways light on or i couldn't sleep. I don't really remember why, but i slept like that until puberty when i started closing and locking my door constantly.

Dobs, so sorry about the bfn. What could the clotting be? I really hope SO gets his shit together by next cycle and you can do this properly. Or, alternatively, the bleeding stops and that bfp still comes along. It is still early yet.

Afm, i tried to contact my dad but he hasn't responded. A family friend was supposed to talk to CPA tonight, but CPA said "something's come up" so my guess is he may be turning himself in today. Mom's bday is tomorrow, and she's currently out of town. Timing couldn't be worse. Well, may pbe if it was christmas. Right? Like he gets all these gifts and then goes to jail so he doesn't open them and they'd all be under the tree? Yeah, that'd be worse.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's way too early for AF though. Even if I was 9dpo instead of 8, she'd still be 4 days off :(. I can't stop crying. It's too late to get a sub.


----------



## wookie130

Awww...Dobs. :hugs: Something's gotta give. :hugs:

Gigs- I have to say that I agree with Dobby here. I think you ought to say something to your folks, as hard as that is, I can't even imagine. I guess the way I see it, is each time he goes and sneaks a look at cp, no matter where, he's sort of re-victimizing the children involved in it, and he's creating the demand for it by viewing it...this is a crime each and every time he pursues it, looks at it, opens it up, etc. I am so very sorry he's putting you all through this hell. I just keep thinking, what if that were one of my children in those images? Or what emotions would be running through my head and heart if it were my child VIEWING those images, videos, etc.? Either way, I just can't fathom it. If he does harm himself, Dobby is right, you are not responsible for that...self-harm is a choice, and he chose to break the law yet again, reviolate the children in viewing material, and if he does something rash, it is how he's choosing to deal with his own behavior, and he'll have to own that...you will not be at fault for that, whatsoever. :hugs: Dammit, honey. I can't imagine what hell this is for you all. You will all move forward, and rise above all of this...what other choice are you left with? Again, I am sorry.

Breea- If it's any consolation to you, we're going through napping hell on earth with my 3 year-old daughter right now. She still really NEEDS the nap, for if she skips it, she is a complete HORSE'S ASS, and she gets all batty, weird, and basically just doesn't even know what she's doing. She is beginning to fight her daytime sleep routine horribly, however, and some of the lengths she'll go to to avoid the nap are just plain ridiculous. Now, I do think your little girl may be going through some pre-baby anxiety, or just one of those weird unexplainable childhood idiosyncratic things that some refer to as a "phase." I know this doesn't make it any easier or any less exhausting. And perhaps once the baby arrives (and you're up all night nursing, and shushing, and patting, and walking around anyway with the newborn), things will settle down with your oldest. And maybe not...but you'll be up all night anyway, so there's that! :rofl: Sorry, that was not helpful AT ALL, but...still! :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Cross-posted, gigs! I see you have attempted to tell your folks! Good luck, dear.


----------



## JLM73

Hi Ladies. I have to catch up, but here's my FMU tests from this morning....
I am Still the proud owner of a squinter and :coffee:
Hopefully it turns into a real and sticky bfp seeing as AF is due in 2 days...
Get your magnifying lenses out :rofl:

*Wet at 10 mins*

*Dried*


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i wish i knew what to say. You are hit particularly hard by bfn's and i think it might be because you haven't had a chance to mourn your losses, and each month feels like you've lost them again. I hope i'm not being hurtful, this is just me theory/observation. Is there something you can do to mourn and process the losses a bit? It seems like another pregnancy is the only way to heal your heart, but i think you need to find something else that helps ease the pain...have you done art before? Maybe a class or something doing something that brings your mind peace.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbers* Are you sure that was an indent ?? No color IRL??
Also Your chart looks GREAT!!:thumbup:

*Gigs* :sick: It's those kind of kid/pet moments that make me understand folks who DON'T have them :rofl:
And WTF??? Seriously with the cp again?? Yea...he ain't learnin...needs to sit at the Crossbar Motel for a while....sorry you have the weight of knowing, but I agree, don't try to fix/help.:hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbs* Sorry babes, just caught up but I think you are Way too early for it to be AF....sure it's not IB??
:-k I don't recall you having had early AF before...have you?


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't think you were hurtful at all. Sorry for being so self centered this morning ladies. I just feel like everytime I cry it out and start to feel good about life, something just comes and knock me back down. And I'm getting to be so exhausted. I haven't had a vacation in 5 years. I know life is hard and adulting sucks for everyone and I have so much to be grateful for... But I'm just tired and broken.

Krav was my therapy, but because of my shoulder injury courtesy of my asshole ex I can't do it anymore. I tried pound and hula and that crap where you stand on a balance ball and walking the dogs and cycling.... Poetry was my outlet in high school. But I don't have the motivation anymore. And I know it's just the depression talking and I'm supposed to just go through the motion until motion becomes habit and habit becomes enjoyment but I can't


----------



## DobbyForever

The earliest was two days I think


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I'm so sorry. I hope he turns himself in so he's away until sentencing. You deserve some peace in your life. Until then do whatever makes you happy. Even if that's eating chocolate!

Dobs- not that it's easy but try to put down the tests. These lines are giving you hope and then tearing your down. I'm so sorry. 

Pl- your life is exhausting. Lol it seems like every day you have a million things to do. And those Ravens are making it so much harder! Lol

Afm- glucose test came back good. It had to be less than 127 and mine was 50. Plus I heard both babies on Doppler last night. Baby A is still really low so I only heard her for a few seconds. But baby b is so easy to find. It takes maybe a minute.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL, stay in beddddd jk go check on the ducks. Yay for hubs coming home tomorrow.

Gigs, I think you did the right thing to call your dad. I'm so sorry about the timing. Sure, it COULD be worse but it does stills suck. There's never a good time for something like this. Hoping whatever came up is a good thing, and by good I mean path of least stress for you and your family.

Wookie, sorry about the nap hell but lol horse's ass. Love it. I dunno why but it makes me laugh which I need.

J, I am glad your squinter is still there. Hope it darkens up nicely in the next two days!

Greenie, I am so glad you are consistently finding at least one heartbeat but doubly glad you found both last night! And yay for the super awesome test results!

I know I need to put down the tests. I really do. But it really kills/hurts me when people say to just walk away from the tests. My mom was highly stressed when I was in the womb, and so stress/ anxiety is all my body knows how to live with. Telling me to stop worrying or put down the test is like telling a kid with Touretts to stop twitching or shouting out or telling a child with ADHD to stop moving and focus for 45 minutes or someone with a broken leg to walk it off. I'm a big advocate of don't let society/ mental health diagnosis define what you can and cannot do in life but the reality is that sometimes people just can't. The fact that I am only testing twice a day after these bizarre lines is a huge accomplishment for me. I usually test every single time I go to the bathroom.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I feel ya, the POAS addiction is real. I can't even judge, i bought so many frer's even though we're having money issues and i really shouldn't spend precious dollars on tests...Sorry Krav was ruined for you :( is there a way to do it modified? 

So my bro turned himself in this morning, and my whole family is aware. His bs excuse was he found an old usb stick and popped it into the computer and there was cp in it. He said he immediately pulled it out and destroyed it after he panicked. But he didn't tell anyone, or seek out advice from his lawyer, so i think it's a lie. I think he knew exactly what was on there and was trying to get away with a peek.

Of course my dad is buying right into his lies, even though he's a proven liar.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I am glad he turned himself in and as much as I wish they was the truth I think your gut is right. What happens now!

Ty for understanding. It's not just the poas addiction. I have an anxiety disorder. I usually manage it well but because I am so depressed right now I'm losing control and I feel helpless. I'm hoping acknowledging the problem is the first step to tackling it


----------



## gigglebox

There's the slim chance he'll be released if the court believes him, but most likely scenario is he'll be held in jail until sentencing, then transferred to whatever prison. 

I get the anxiety/depression stuff too. It's why i stopped ttc for a couple months, which just happenes to coincide with the m/c, which certainly didn't help. But i agree that it's good you have the awareness of what's going on. If you're like me, compulsive thoughts also go along with the anxiety, and i think that plays into the testing stuff...like...what if it's positive now? Or now? Or now? But i over think all the things...i'm working on that. 

My outlet is art. It's distracting to my mind, plus i have a physical piece of art to show for my efforts.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, forgot to say congrats on the glucose test! That's fantastic. I know i'm jumping ahead but when is the next scan?

J, i can see the lightest line but it's hard to see on those photos...i've gotta send you my macro lens :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- the next scan is in 5 weeks when we find out what we're having! It'll be a private scan.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I think that's something you relate to, which sucks because it is a shitty thing to live with but it is nice for me to have someone who has been there heard that. It was such a relief when my therapist told me to stop being so hard on myself. Everyone says it's been 10 months let it go... Just be happy... Just stop... And I feel like shit that I can't.

And sorry for your brother. That's rough. I'm hoping they can get him the help he needs and not just throw a consequence at him. That's one thing I hate about our legal system. Yes, there needs to be a consequence but their needs to be some sort of problem solving so it doesn't repeat.

I love your art! I've just got so much rage and sadness that the only healthy way it can come out is controlled destruction. I can't really modify krav enough/ the modifications would diminish the release I get. It's part release of negativity through hitting and part taking back power. Nothing felt as good as going from panic attacks/flashbacks when being choked to flawlessly getting out of them.

I'm feeling less emo now. Probably because I'm in work mode lol. But shrugs


----------



## TexasRider

Yay for passing the glucose test green! That's great news! 

Dobs- sorry about the anxiety and testing and depression and stuff. It's alot to deal with and I hope you can find someway to cope until you get your BFP. 

Gigs- I hope they keep your brother in jail. I'm sure it will help with the stress you've been going through. That's tough stuff I know.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty tex. Were you able to dig up some opks to solve the ewcm mystery?


----------



## TexasRider

Not yet lol I went to a training session from 9-1 and then promptly had to get my daughter and came straight home. Lol I may go later this afternoon after DH gets here and get some dollar tree ones it's lots easier going by yourself than towing a 4 year old who thinks she gets a toy everytime we go in the store.... 

Ps-she gets a toy everytime lol so that's why she thinks that


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- don't ever feel like you need to let it go. I'm pregnant with two amazing blessings and I still am mourning the loss of my babies. Especially the first. It was so traumatic, just like yours. The other day I cried for over an hour because I lost a child. You lost children, I don't know if that's something anyone can ever "just get over" the biggest hugs Hun. I've read of people doing things to help them mourn. For example DH got a tattoo, I've seen jewelry and all kinds of things. Maybe something like that can help you?


----------



## gigglebox

Green, your post is so touching. Huge hugs to you and dobs and all of us with losses. I think you make a good suggestion. 

Tex, i do the same thing at walmart with des. He gets a wood train. It stops him from throwing tantrums when leaving the toy section, and he behaves for the rest of the errand running.

Also, you're right, i think i will be able to deal with this better now, and my home town won't be off limits anymore, even though my list of people i want to see is dwindling after this. But des has been asking to visit my parents so i'll be happy to be able to do that again. 

Everything is still in limbo though, and will remain that way until he's sentenced and we know how much time he's serving and where. Remember folks, this is federal so he could be anywhere in the US territories.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, yay on the glucose test! How horrible did it taste? Can't wait to find out what you are having ;) I think I said my guess is boy and girl for you. 

Dobs, sorry about the anxiety and depression hitting hard... I agree, you need an outlet such as art, knitting or maybe a pet to focus on? Can't remember if you said you have pets? You are strong, you'll figure out what helps you best, we are here for support.

Gigs, I guess it's good news bad news for you. Be strong lady, hopefully the justice system won't take years to deal with his case.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I'm so glad des will get to go over to your parents again! Get some normalcy back. 

Pl- it really wasn't too bad. My office had lemon line or orange. I said "whatever people complain about less" and she gave me lemon lime. It was basically like a flat 7up with extra sugar and a little thicker. The bottom was the hardest because the sugar taste was really getting to me.


----------



## claireybell

Hi lovelies, have been trying to reply back for couple if days but been zzzzzZ & busy & yesterday was my last day at work, officially on Mat leave! :thumbup: Had midwife today & babys head is still only half way down into the pelvis so shes getting there just taking her time ha ha! But, baby Carseat arrived this evening hehe! Its a Red Maxi Cosy :)

Omg Gigs thats so crap again to hear about your bro?!! So glad he handed himsrlf in, you & your family certainly need the de-stress!! Hope your Sofa isnt ruined by the poop hun.. All part of potty training :hugs: 

Yay for both twinny heartbeats MrsG :) omg 5 wks until 'sex' scan Lol! So excited for you! Fab news that all tests comes back fine! 

Breea was just thinking, as your roughly 2 wks behind me, if mine is late & yours is ontime our babes will be born very close together ;) 

Keeps your in Third Tri now waaahhhh your pg is flying hun! Hope you & your girls are all doing ok! 

Sorry to hear about your fall Jez but so glad girly bubs us doing ok in there :hugs: 

Dobby, it could sooo be ib! Esp if way to soon for period! Hang in there & try to avoid testing at the moment so no disapointment.. Easier said than done i know hun! I was the worst for giving in on poas! 

Im sure ive missed comments, my memory is really shocking sometimes! :-/


----------



## gigglebox

You pregnant ladies better not abandon the rest of us once you pop! I can't believe how fast this past year has gone.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- sorry about the bleeding. I hope it's ib. 

J- I can't really see anything in your pics, I think the photo quality doesn't help. 

Gigs- sorry about your brother, but glad he turned himself in. 

AFM- SO's best friend had a seizure today, first time he's ever had one. SO was super pissy at me all day but I understand why because he was with the friend when it happened and he was terrified his friend might've died or something because he couldn't see him, it was family only. He woke up for the EMTs before being loaded onto the ambulance but was super incoherent apparently. I wanted to meet SO at the hospital but he got mad that I was pushy about it. I just, I've been through a similar thing, so I wanted to comfort him, ya know? When I was 9, my dad was driving me home from summer camp (day) and I was dehydrated so he stopped at an ice cream shop that was on the way home. He was setting up the passenger seat for me to lie down and he passed out and fell back onto the pavement, eyes rolled back into his head, blood started coming out of his mouth. He had bit his inner lip, but I thought he was dying like the people on the tv show bonanza, if they had blood coming out of their mouth they always died. Anyway, I found adults, they called 911, I rode in the ambulance, first time I ever rode shotgun. He was incoherent when he woke up as well, which was before he was loaded into the ambulance also. Point being, I know how SO feels and what he went through, so I wanted to be there for him but he wouldn't let me. Frustrated face. But it's ok, the friend is out of the hospital and back at home, everything is alright, and SO apologized for being so pissy, he was just so freaked out ya know?


----------



## wookie130

MrsG- I loved my doppler. That thing saved my sanity until my babies were big and strong enough for me to feel their movements. 

Dobs- I experienced situational depression/anxiety after my losses, and prior to having Hannah. I can tell you without a doubt that having a successful pregnancy was the ONLY thing that was going to heal my head and heart after losing the other babies. The grief literally consumed me, and I attended a support group, and also saw a private therapist who specialized in pregnancy loss...I would say that even though I sought out help and support, having my rainbow baby was what needed to happen for me to get beyond the sadness, anger, and feelings of despair. It was a horrible time for me...I cried every day, hated every pregnant person I saw (even though most were complete strangers), and I was obsessive about ttc, and fretted relentlessly over the possibility that I may never become a mother. What a dark, horrible time, seriously. I can say that everything changed the moment I had my 20 week scan with Hannah, and then everything changed yet AGAIN when I heard those first cries behind the curtain when I delivered her...seeing her for the first time literally erased all of the sadness away. I pray and hope that you get your rainbow baby at some point too...I believe that it is going to happen for you, but like with so many of us, sometimes it's just really hard to accept the timeline of WHEN it happens. We want it NOW, and when it doesn't happen like that, it is about the most frustrating feeling in the world. I guess the only advice I could ever give anyone, would be to never give up. If you give up, it definitely won't happen...and I don't know that your heart will entirely rest knowing that you didn't give it your all. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Hell no Gigs!! I'l be posting through the night whilst doing nightfeeds ;)


----------



## claireybell

Oh my goodness Shae.. Hope SO's friend is ok, do they know what caused it or is he on meds to keep seizures under control ?


----------



## campn

Green- I still think two boys!! Can't wait for that sex scan ;) 

Claire- Yay! She still has so much time to engage. I can't believe we'll pop one after the other very soon! 

Dobby- I'm so sorry and no matter how much I try to understand I'm sure it'll still not do you no justice. I understand about not being able to stop testing, I couldn't get it under control either. The one thing you can do that I promise will help is not look for squinters. It'll prevent the roller coaster of every cycle. That's why I love Wondfos though, you can test guilt free! <3 

Gigs- We'll still be here! Late and long night feeds! Although some of those I was so half asleep lol. 

Had an appointment today and decided to see another doctor from the practice since my original never listens and always in a hurry and I'm so glad I did! This other OB was super fun and chatty and went through my history which shocked me! She tested my thyroid just to make sure everything is still good, and scheduled me for a growth ultrasound at 36 weeks.


----------



## shaescott

CB- they don't know what caused it. I'm not sure if they gave him anything, he's never had one before... All I know is that he's home now.


----------



## wookie130

Shae- Awww...seizures are scary. About 90% of the time, they're harmless...even the tonic clonic/grand mal variety. Since I'm a teacher of the severe and profound population, I witness several different types of seizures a week, from several different students. They can look pretty horrible, but most often, they just leave the person tired, and needing to rest for sometimes quite a while after it happens. I hope they get to the bottom of whatever may be causing them for your SO's friend...I know it's troubling, but just know that he'll probably be okay.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I am thrilled you liked the other doctor! I hope things are getting slightly better for you. And it can't be two boys! I can't handle it lol 


Did I ever answer everyone's questions about due date? I can't remember. Anyway I'm technically due Jan 28th (40 weeks) but I'll be 36 at dec 31 so the goal is to make it to Jan. Well the first goal, second goal will be to make it to 38 weeks. Which they most
Likely won't let me go too far past. 
I looks it up online and most twins are born before 37 weeks, the majority being between 32-36 weeks.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, so if I am late and you are early, we could both be giving birth in December! 
I am technically due Nov 12, but my mom's first was 3 weeks late, as was hubby who's a first born. Totally expecting to go over the due date.

Shae, seizures are scary. Hope it doesn't become something regular for SOs friend. Sometimes it's just one trigger that needs to get figured out but I am sure he's under great medical care to figure out his plan of action.
ETA: hubby will figure out you were only trying to support him.. sometimes they just don't get it the first time something scary like that happens.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, i think men are "fixers" and if they can't fix a problem, they get frustrated. I'm confident his attitude had nothing to do with you. Glad he apologized. 

PL, three weeks?! Poor woman!


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, 3 weeks! Her obgyn just said to my mom "well if he isn't done baking yet..." but in the end just said "well I guess it's time we go get him". According to mom he never seemed concerned. Haha


----------



## gigglebox

That's so wild, that type of thing would never happen now. I think i'm thankful for that...i was sooo ready at the end, i couldn't wait and going over 4 days felt like torture (well, water broke on the third day and i delivered on the fourth day).


----------



## JLM73

Hi Chickadees- finally back home and here's my line porn for tonight...a smidge darker....hopefully fmu is better, but ICs are crap that close together so not expecting much more lol.


----------



## pacificlove

J, I still see it, doesn't seem to be getting darker very fast.. still crossing fingers and toes for you that this is your cycle.

Gigs, I know right? No doctor would let a woman go over by 3 weeks, but then were they as accurate with their ultrasounds and dating as they are now? That would have been 30+ years ago. 
Talk about uncomfortable, as tiny as my bump is, it is not comfortable to milk a goat anymore. I can still do it no problem. Hubby needs to built me a milking stand so maybe I don't have to bend over quite as far ;)


----------



## claireybell

Im glad SO friend is now home & recovering Shae, still scary & awful to witness i bet! My friends Son had a seizure when he little around 5/6yrs old, major dehydration apparently but my friend (his mum) always had drinks available on tables for him it was weird but scared the hoo-ha out of my friend! 

Haha yes! Pacific & MrsG you could well both deliver in December ;) 

I hope i dont go toooo far over! SO wouldnt mind as its gives him more time to get the Roof all sealed in & Weather tight for the extension upstairs & down lol! We had crap weather & rain came in but looking at weather, the next wk or so is looking really good, garden tanning time for me hehe! 

Hospitals/midwives would never let you go 3 wks over these days, scary to think they never mind too much 'back in the day' :shock: My Mum said with me, her Waters were trickling out continually for 2 wks!! Then contractions started, they never got her in for checks/induction or anything, she couldve got an infection or anything.. Needless to say, i was the biggest of her 3 babies Lol, 2 wks late weighing 8lb 11iz, i was chubby AS & i was back to back OUCH!! 

J i can def see a line on that last IC test you posted with the baby safety pin, fx'd it starts getting darker hun!! :hugs: & your chart is looking so good still eeee!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

claireybell said:


> Keeps your in Third Tri now waaahhhh your pg is flying hun! Hope you & your girls are all doing ok!

Am I in third tri already??!! Lol PL said the same thing but I thought it was 28 weeks? All though looked at my app and I can't believe it says THIRD TRI?! Is it different in UK to America or something re: how many weeks are classed as third tri? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

J- I see a line on ur most recent one! FX sounds like everything is falling into place for u! Now just need that bfp woo x 

GREENY- omg that's mad you'll be having ur sexing scan in 5 weeks! It's flying by! I'm putting my bets on 1 of each! X

CB- congrats on Mat leave Mumma! Let's hope this awful weather cheers up for ur tanning lol, I was over southampton yesterday, as they're baby bond clinic offers 4D HD, where as our portsmouth one only offers basic 4D, it was amazing I loved every second! 

Sorry for anyone I've missed - quick post just wanted to show off my baby girl 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Baby ella x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Love her so so much already can't wait to meet her xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Wow keeps, that ultrasound is amazing! So clear! Very cool.

J, wow look at that line! Fingers so tightly crossed! I couldn't see it before but i can on this last one so i think it's progressing! Eeeeeeee!

Cb, can't believe you could deliver any day now! We need a bump pic before it's too late!


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, amazing pictures! You must be over the moon happy!
I am in Canada and believe 28 weeks is considered 3rd tri ;) 

J, waiting for more line porn

Dobs, how are you doing today? I still keep thinking about the heated chocolate cake..

Cb, I second another bump pic! How far are the renos completed? Thankfully for us the renos are all contained to the basement and we don't even have stairs going down there yet. Eventually we'll be tearing out the living room wall and redo the kitchen but that's a away while we work on the basement. How are you dealing with construction?


----------



## wookie130

Keeps- She's beautiful!!!! <3 <3 <3 I love that they're in color!


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish red light got this but after time limit. Thought I had a shadow within the time limits but wasn't sure. Couldn't tweak much from the time limit. None of my other tests did this but then again I get f*ed with a lot

Will proper reply at work
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## campn

Dobs- I see a pinkish line on the bottom test! Fx!


----------



## DobbyForever

I am going to work m way backwards for 10 minutes because then my contract starts and I need to finish prepping lol

As for the test, the top was yesterday afternoon's and the bottom was fmu. I put the top one in for reference that none of my other Wondfos from the same lot/ combo pack did this. But I am trying to keep it in check lol. Spotting stopped mid afternoon but I am spotting again this morning 

I appreciate you all, and Greenie and Wookie your posts were so touching. Wookie, that&#8217;s pretty much how I feel at this point. The only thing that is going to heal me is time or a child. As for mourning them, in my culture we honor the dead by doing good deeds. Which I have done several times for all of my lost babies and fur babies. It definitely brings closure. I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s the twins themselves so much as the concept of motherhood. Idk. It&#8217;s hard to explain. But for the time being, I need to not talk about me lol.

PL, it&#8217;s sweet of you to check in. I&#8217;m just happy for the weekend and birthday extravaganza. I&#8217;m also thinking about cake lol

Keep, Baby Ella is ADORABLE! Love her little face. So glad your scan turned out well.

CB, omg mat leave!!! You are so close!!! AHH! I third the bump pic request.

Shae, I am sorry SO snapped a bit but you are a true saint for showing empathy to him right now. I&#8217;m so sorry that your father, you, and your family had to live through that scary ordeal as a kid. And I am so sorry for SO&#8217;s bestie. But glad to hear he is on the up and up.

J, I see the line as well! And I&#8217;m SHOCKED nobody has said that whatever in on the paper looks like a winky&#8230;.

Greenie, that&#8217;s what I was thinking. Because don&#8217;t twins typically deliver early? I feel like I heard that somewhere.

Campn, yay for the new doctor!!! Glad this one is more to your liking. :)


----------



## JLM73

OK drama of the cycle :roll:
Sooo...I took an IC with fmu, and didn't see much more than last night
:-k started wondering if these are duds, so WTF...let's use my last Wally First Sig....which is like 50 miu :haha:
:-k hmmm may be a hint of a shadow....
went to check cervix since AF due tomoro, before dipping my one and only, all determining, power of the Gods FRER....and W T F :cry:
bright pink gunk...
I say gunk because it is thick white cm like goop, BUT I used a miconazole vag suppository last night to end this annoying vag irritation for the past week...
It was my 2nd day using it ( out of 3 ) and I am confused now!
I have not used these before, so I am not sure if AF is truly coming because my cervix is high, firm, closed up tight it feels, and most the gunk is def from the med as it is white and melts in there:shrug:

*Have any of you ladies used the vag yeast suppositories?? and did you get vag irritation that caused spotting??
*
My other peeve is my lovely chart temp took a dive, but I also slept badly, due to sweating alot and waking alot.

Anyhoo, Line porn below, tho at this point, I think *Dobs *is much more in than me :cry:
Just when I THOUGHT I saw something on the FRER too...and poor hubs was still all smiley and giddy about last night's line, cuz he totally had hubby hearing this a.m. and missed the significance of "I'm Bleeding..."
Oh and Dobs- the "winky" is the end of a safety pin...didn't have my lucky 1944 penny then.

*Frer and FirstSignal *

*IC*


----------



## gigglebox

I see traces of stuff on your ic's,mbut not the other tests :-k well here's to hoping it turns around! Not sure about the bleeding, but if i'm being honest, spotting this close to af usually only means one thing for me, just a pre-cursor to her arrival:( hope This isn't the case for you though.

Dobs, I 100% see that line. I don't want to get your hopes up...but that looks promising to me...really hope it continues to darken! Edited to add, i looked again and the line looks gray-ish, but it's definitely there. Hope it gets pinker and darker!

As for family drama...bro was released back on bail, so i guess his story of accidentally finding cp on an old thumb drive was legit. He was being monitored, so i'm guessing whoever watching saw that it was only viewed for a second, then closed, which was his story. So i'm glad he told the truth for once....but I definitely have mixed feelings on him being released. Oh well.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Wow I do agree you've to give grieving more time, I had a friend who had a stillborn at 20 weeks and she and her husband had their own little "goodbye", which basically was just both of them going to the park and releasing balloons into the sky which I thought was so beautiful. Not saying that will make everything suddenly feel better, but it will acknowledge what happened to you.


----------



## DobbyForever

It helps. There's a festival on my birthday so that's another opportunity to do good deeds for my angels/myself lol

As for the line it looked grey to me at first but after I washed it with water it looked pink. The. I kept going back and forth lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm well it's certainly something. When are you testing again?


----------



## campn

Dobby- I don't want to get your hopes up, but it looks pink and not grey to me!


----------



## DobbyForever

J, just read your update. I have used vag suppositories before for yeast infection and it definitely messes with my cm. But not this particular one you mentioned. If your cervix is still up and closed, I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet. Hugs hugs

AFM lol I'll use a cheapie when I get home. I used up all of my curved frers, so I just have the one old frer and digitals aside from 3 Wallies, 1 veriquick, and then the bounds and bounds of wondfo. If there's anything promising I may consider busting out a heavier duty one.

Just trying not to get my hopes up because I've been there done that.
"Oh, I never get evaps on frer!" - gets an evap on frer
"I never get evaps or false lines on blue dyes, I love them!" - you all know how that turned out

So fool me once! Fool me twice! Not gonna fool me a third time.


----------



## gigglebox

I am waiting in extreme anticipation...darn this 3 hour time difference!


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO I am so f-ing tired. We took the kids to the park... smfh. I get off work in an hour but it's my grandmother's birthday so I am going to swing by her place to say hey. Which is conveniently right across the street from Target fml lol


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no. If you're anything like me, you'll really need some self control to resist the call of the pee sticks! Remember, you still have a ton at home and you can visit target later if you get lines warranting a better test...


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs! I totally see a line. Fx it darkens nicely! 

J, sorry yours didn't get darker. :( Hopefully tomorrow you'll
Have better luck with fmu. 

Claire, when's your due date again? I say we both just go into labor on the 31st because that's my bday. Hehe I'll be 38 weeks that day! 

Green, ahh! Can't wait until your gender scan. I'm gonna guess two boys too. We just need more boys on this thread. All are girls (I think?) and 2 mystery babies. 

Keep, sooooo cute! I'm jealous that we aren't getting pics but I want a total surprise at the same time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait so Bree have you not had pics this whole time or just for the last stretch or just not 3D/4d?

And gigs lol it gets worse she is out of wipes so I have to go get her baby wipes which means baby aisle lol. Self controllll


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Wait so Bree have you not had pics this whole time or just for the last stretch or just not 3D/4d?
> 
> And gigs lol it gets worse she is out of wipes so I have to go get her baby wipes which means baby aisle lol. Self controllll

I had two scans at 8 weeks and 20 weeks, the normal ones. No extras and no 3D/4D.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotcha Bree. Sorry! So hard to keep up with who did what once the moment is passed. Goldfish memory haha

Afm sorry to disappoint but I got nothing and my urine was daaaaark
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Closest thing I got to a line was when I accidentally pushed the stick into the wall and the lighting changed. Kind of felt the same way as this morning: that there was a shadow but I wasn't sure and couldn't get it in a picture. So I'm curious to see if there is an evap on this test as well. Untweaked and sharpness enhanced pics attached
 



Attached Files:







untweaked.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 15









tweaked.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gigglebox

How did it dry Dobs?


----------



## DobbyForever

There's an uber faint shadow but nothing like fmu dried. So this morning must have just been a true evap .


----------



## DobbyForever

Posted a poll in ttc and a thread, but I did the water test on all of my tests from yesterday and today. All my bfns stayed bfns, the evaps washed away, but oddly the only two tests with lines left on them were the Wally and Wondfo from fmu.  lol I know I need to stop. I honestly was going to skip testing tomorrow but SO will want to drink for lunch so need to be sure
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

I think testing in the am is a good idea, just to be on the safe side. That is super weird you'd just now get a convincing evap on a test you've used a ton of times before, but hey, stranger things have happened. Fx.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's happened to me though so idk. The symptoms are just so real. Wake up nauseated, starving, taking two hour naps when I get home, enlarged and tender breasts, bloated, either yelling or crying, and the dogs have become aggressive/overly protective and clingy. SO swears I am pregnant. Been saying it for a few days.

But yeah I would like one drink if I don't have lines. My gyn said technically you can drink within reason as long as you don't pee positive on a home test because the bean isn't fully implanted so it won't absorb the alcohol the way an implanted baby would.


----------



## DobbyForever

So what's new with everyone? I ask as I yawn and get ready to sleep


----------



## shaescott

Well all this cycle I've had increased CM production so that's new. And my cervix has been medium-high at its lowest all cycle, it's stayed up there. Not sure what's going on this cycle. Maybe it's my new medication? But I started it at the beginning of May so idky it would hit this cycle and not last cycle...? Idk it's just a lot more CM than usual. I got my period, there was a tiny bit of blood actually at one point I believe, so idk what's going on... Also been feeling crampy and gassy on and off since last night. I've had some random bouts of nausea but I think I was tired or hungry. My brain is constantly saying "you're pregnant" even though I'm not. I never took a test but I got my period so I figured I didn't have to.


----------



## shaescott

Oh I also got to see SO's friend today. He's feeling great. He doesn't even remember it happening. SO is still traumatized but he's feeling better. Unfortunately his sex drive is completely gone right now from the trauma and I haven't had sex in 10 days so I am very sexually frustrated. But I don't blame him, I understand why. I personally like sex when something bad happens because it distracts me and kinda calms me down in a weird way, but that's not how it is for everybody and I understand that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I totally get the finding comfort in sex thing. I'm the same way. SO is like your SO though and shuts down sexually. You're handling it better than I do! I get massively hangry (hungry) and sangry (sex withdrawal) and slangry (sleepy). That's crazy the friend can't remember it, but definitely a good thing. Some things just better left forgotten. So sorry SO is still having a tough time. Is he opening up about it to you/anyone? As for the cm, so bizarre. Did you bring it up to your gyn or just going to live with it?


----------



## pacificlove

J, dobs, I hope both your lines turn darker in the morning. Af stay away!!! 

Dobs, I like your term sangry.. hubby's coworker ( his wife) had their baby last night so now hubby of course has to fill in and stay an extra day. Gah! I usually pack all my sexual desires away if hubby is gone but then I had a dream 2 nights ago (those types of dreams get me literally once a year if that!!) so my body is screaming for him... Sad he's not here yet, need sex, angry he's the one who got roped into working the extra day.
These hormones are hitting me with tears because hubby was supposed to be home now. We'll have a 1 day weekend together now and hopefully a 3 day weekend in the future. Still sad


----------



## claireybell

Keepsmiling91 said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Keeps your in Third Tri now waaahhhh your pg is flying hun! Hope you & your girls are all doing ok!
> 
> Am I in third tri already??!! Lol PL said the same thing but I thought it was 28 weeks? All though looked at my app and I can't believe it says THIRD TRI?! Is it different in UK to America or something re: how many weeks are classed as third tri? XClick to expand...

I think it varys, i think its anywhere from 26 wks onwards hun... You have much planned with your girls next few days? Its gonna be hot hehe!!! Suuuuunshine i need some colour :)


----------



## claireybell

Happy 23 wks Pacific, Grapefruit & Mac n Cheese hehee! OMG im a Pumpkin!!! I was wondering when id suddenly get the 'larger' fruit.. & an Oscar statue ha ha!! Love it!! 

I'l do a bumpy pic shortly when i get dressed, we have a lot of builders/roofers & SO wondering around the upstairs of house now eeek! Pacific, all underfloor flooring is laid upstairs now so we can walk around but no stairs yet just a ladder, i havent been up there, SO wont let me being pg but Riley has haha! Today they are ripping the back of the old roof out & putting the new frame up :shock: so lots of wood will be thrown off onto the back lawn & its not safe for Riley to be running about, we'll be out all day today - well most of, think il make use of this 1-1 time before baby arrives, strawberry picking & the farm maybe or lunch in the park etc.. :) i need to get a gift for Riley to open from new baby at some point aswell! 

Ahhh Keeps what beeeeautiful 3/4D piccys you have of baby girl, shes so gorgeous!! I went to the same Baby Bond in Bedford place aswell at 20+5, did you eat any of those wrapped up Biscuits in the reception area? Omg they're addictively yummy haha!! 

J & Dobby i so want your tests to get darker girls .. Its so frustrating seeing lines that are so clear on some tests & not on others! Stay away AF!!!! One cycle i had 2 packs of cheapy 10miu strips that all had same light lines & then the frer which should of most def had a line was neg?! Was soooo bloomin confusing & annoying!! Hugs my girls :hugs: 

My younger sister got married yesterday, was lovely! Such a looong day though, Wedding was at 2pm & we never left until gone 7pm uhh zzzz! My feet were inflated at this point even though i wore flat sandals all day lol very attractive!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, looking forward to your bump pic. Were you in the wedding? I love weddings, wish i embraced mine more than i did. I was a bit heavier at the time and wasn't thrilled with myself, so i didn't get thrilled about wedding dress shopping even though i LOVE wedding dresses! Hubs and i agreed if we ever get down to our goal weights, we want to rent fancy clothes and get a photo shoot done. We were both heavy(ish) at our wedding because we had purchased a home a little over a year prior and gained so mich weight during that process. We were house hunting all the time (the market there was extremely aggressive) and didn't have time ti cook, so we ate fast food all the time. Add to that the stress of the hunt...oh yeah, we blew up a little. 

Anywho.

Dobs, hope the test is darker this morning but i know how those little suckers have burned you in the past :( hope this isn't a case of that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yesterday wrist sounds busy for the world! A baby and marriage!

Pl, that is the shits that hubs got roped into the extra day. That has got to stink for the both of you. :(. You're a good sport 

CB, sounds like a super fine day! What are you thinking of getting him?

Gigs ty I so don't want to test. My gut is screaming "you're an idiot you're not pregnant"

SO was supposed to come over yesterday but he whined to go out with friends, so I said ok. Then he blows up my phone from 11-2am because he wants to come over... Not. My. Problem. Luckily I was so tired and I tend to sleep heavily do I slept through fb message and calls and text. But I definitely heard the first call and ignored it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup. Totally bfn. No shadow no squinting. I am going to test with smu and a frer because now I am bummed and really want a mojito
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry Dobs. Treat yourself later, but I'm still holding out hope for you!

Gigs, I love the idea of a photoshoot! DH and I never had engagement photos or professional wedding photos done, so I want us to have some taken in the future too!


----------



## DobbyForever

Photo shoots are so much fun! Worth any penny when you have a great photographer. Keep and eye out for newbies who are looking for portfolio work or groupings/living social deals as well


----------



## DobbyForever

Super squinter? I think I see it irl but it's so faint I don't trust my eyes/the test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## DobbyForever

This is 5 minutes and the other was 10. Both have lines showing up in the invert filter and clarity enhancer
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Clarity pic for the 10m
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I know you say a tweaked line isn't a line but either way here's my tweak.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Shae!!! I love your tweak skills. I'm torn because I see it in person but it's like I hold it close and don't see it but as I go to set it down I do... And I'm torn because I was really excited about that mojito lol and now I'm playing the what if game and that means no mojito


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure dobs. Squinters ln those tests have gotten me before...but i do see the faint line...

J, any update on your end?

And to my horney friends....you do know there's a way to get the result you are looking for without a SO....right....? ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- idk I see what you're talking about but by 10dpo I think it would be darker. Ya know? I saw enjoy the drink. 

Gig- hahahaha! I thought the same thing. My poor DH is working so much he comes home and sleeps so this has helped me a lot lately


----------



## shaescott

Gigs honestly for me sex is about the experience more than the getting off. Most of the time during actual intercourse I don't get off at all, that happens during foreplay and on my own. Not sure why, but him getting off makes me happier than me getting off.


----------



## claireybell

Apologies for no bump pic yet lol i got dressed this mirning & completely forgot, me & Riley went to the Farm & beach today & had ice cream haha! But came home to see the back of our house now in full roof ripped off & new one going on mode! Piccy :) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsv8b0ndly.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Quite impressed & proud with SO! Hes very talented :)


----------



## claireybell

38 wks today bumpy pic! Shes laying funny as i have a trapped nerve in my right butt cheek! Lol! Ouch!

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsiyvaxhyy.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Shae im the same! I never get the big 'O' through sex! Always abit of foreplay or on my own :) 

Gigs i wasnt 'in the wedding' as having a part to play but Riley was a page boy, he was really well behaved which was fab! My sister & her new hubby fly off to Itsly, Florence on Monday for 2 wks Honeymoon, not jealous lol! He proposed to her there 2yrs ago, its so cute :)

Me & SO been together 9 yrs this Christmas & engaged 7yrs hahaa!! We wont get hitched until the house is done & baby is about 4/5yrs old now! I'l be in my early 40's then.. God i hope i still have an ok looking body & my boobs are still not hitting the floor Lol!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you & hubs should have your wedding vowels blessed :hugs: get down to your ideal weight as you say but im sure you'll look gorgeous whatever your wearing & get all dressed up & have a reception, Des would luuurve that & he'll look so cute in wedding pics with you both :)


----------



## claireybell

Trying to see from my bump pic if its dropped slightly? Its nowhere near as high up as it was.. I dont think ha ha! Her heads only half way into my pelvis! Completely filled this page up with me Lol sorry! 

Dobbles i never know what to see with the frer's.. I always think they should be much clearer than ic's but its annoying as it seems theres colour on the tests aswell!


----------



## campn

Dobby- I don't see the lines on the FRER but I def saw yesterday's on the Wondfos! Maybe just wait and see hun!

Claire- Happy early Halloween with your pumpkin :D you look great!!


----------



## claireybell

Hehe! Thankyou Camperoon :kiss:


----------



## claireybell

How are you doing today? Has any physio/exercises helped with SPD at all? I have the most painful butt at the moment! X


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry about the tests... Still hoping it turns around for you :hugs:

J, where are your tests?

Cb, lovely bump!! I can't believe you could "pop" any day now!!
Your renos (expansion?) Sounds huge! Having grown up in Germany, I know those Europen houses don't just get slabbed together with some 2x4s and plywood sheets like here. The id!ot that put up the walls in our basement had no idea what he was doing so we have come across a lot of black mold...

Gigs, I love the idea of having your wedding pictures redone :) we ended up using a friend of my parents who have us a really good friendship price for his skills. However looking back, I wish we had known what type of pics he would take. We only have the very traditional pictures, no fun wedding party pics. Yes, there are nice pictures but all boring so to speak. He'd take for ever to stage a picture as he only wanted to snap 1 not 20 for one good picture. Oh well... I have wonderful memories from the day.

Gigs, have you ever gotten a tiny duck egg? Seriously I had one girl lay an egg beside my foot the size of a quail egg this morning.

As for me: still battling it out with the ravens, I think I finally got a score in this morning. Rinse and repeat for tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

Okay ladies pardon the lack of punctuation but I'm using voice typing while we're in the car I'm going to try and post this morning's fmu pics and the SMU...
:-k ... still see the same faint line :shrug:
Still have the light bleed :(
*fmu*


*smu*


----------



## Breeaa

Woah Claire! Your ticker is giving me anxiety, just seeing the "14 days left". I'm almost having a panic attack! Lol 

Your belly looks a little lower to me! Do you feel a bowling ball in your vag yet? :haha: You're so close! Will your roof be done soon? You know what's really weird, I was having spd pain really really bad up until a few weeks ago and it just stopped completely. The only thing different is baby is lower in my pelvis. In seriously can't shake this panicked feeling. So weird!! lol 

PL, damn those birds! That reminds me. The other day I heard this loud sound and had no idea what it was. DS started looking up into our skylight and there was a massive bird up there pecking at it! It looked so big I thought it was a hawk or something but when I went outside there were 3 giant Ravens. They're assholes. Btw, I can't believe your 23 weeks already! Almost to the 3rd trimester!! Yay! 

Dibs &J, sorry your ladies lines aren't darkening. You girls seem to have to worst luck with those damn things and fake lines. I've still got my fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, we have mould everywhere in our house its rubbish!! Not so much at the moment as its summer (well if you can call it summer lol) Its a reeeally old Bungalow built turn of century i think or in the 1920's.. No insulation, apart from whats in our attic that SO had put up there! None in walls & damp gets in in the wet months, all on main corners of the house, so that needs sorting after roof & extension is sorted uhh its never ending!! 

J could the spotting be implantation spotting maybe? ..


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa a bowling ball in my Vag LOL!!! Hilarious Breea! Not quite.. But getting lotsa shooting stabbing pains here n there, my sister likes to call in 'Fanny Stabbing' :haha: 

I know, 14 days :shock: its weird im looking forward to the start of labour, im sure i wont do when i get going ha ha! Yours is only 29 days! Thats anytime for you really aswell :thumbup: 

You saying about your spd suddenly stopping, mine hasnt yet :( but i wonder if you may go into labour early then.. Not too early but a week or so before due date maybe?! Did it happen with your other 2 pg's? I never had spd with Riley, where he was breech he was just bobbing way above pelvis most of time.


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* I'm still holding onto that thread of hope that it's IB :blush:
But I haven't had much luck in the past with it turning out that way:(
Hubby did ask if it was possible that I was pregnant but got a period or if I may have had two and lost one. I told him that's always a possibility he didn't seem too bummed out about it and is already talking about trying harder next cycle, he's so supportive!
Still hanging on to the thread that possibly it's a late implant that was too close to AF start but could possibly still hang in there or IB cuz hubs bday is in four days and it would be really nice to hand him a pregnant digi...


----------



## claireybell

Am keeping everything crossed its IB for you J! :hugs: 

Digi for his birthday would be perfectly lovely aswell! Did you have any IB with any of your others?


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, mold sucks! Is it easy to get rid of the moisture? Talk about rainy England ;) for us I think we may have to dig up the foundation from the outside and seal it. Also, on the other side of the house the previous owners installed a commercial oven for which they took out the wall. The oven technically sits outside the house but covered and walled in with metal sheets. Yesterday she (the former owner) tells me: "oh yeah, when it rains a lot in the winter and the streams of water run down the driveway they usually end up running here into the kitchen under the oven".. no sh!ting!!!! You take out an entire section of wall in a low spot by the ground and you wonder why water gets in? Hubby is going to either loose it or shrug his shoulders when he hears. This stuff should not surprise us any more.
This lady also thought it was ok to "wash" out a furnace outlet in the floor with a bucket of water every time her cat peed down it. Sorry that's my rant..

J, I don't really see a line anymore :( sorry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Chatty day! Just popping in to say since his birthday is today and mine is tomorrow my time to read will be limited <3


----------



## DobbyForever

CB bump pic!!! Dumb ? How does your tattoo look when not preggo? Have I asked before lol

J I see it with smu. I can only add something in Mixgram cuz I dunno how to use my phone lol but I marked when I can see it and used an apple cuz team blue
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Hahaaa a bowling ball in my Vag LOL!!! Hilarious Breea! Not quite.. But getting lotsa shooting stabbing pains here n there, my sister likes to call in 'Fanny Stabbing' :haha:
> 
> I know, 14 days :shock: its weird im looking forward to the start of labour, im sure i wont do when i get going ha ha! Yours is only 29 days! Thats anytime for you really aswell :thumbup:
> 
> You saying about your spd suddenly stopping, mine hasnt yet :( but i wonder if you may go into labour early then.. Not too early but a week or so before due date maybe?! Did it happen with your other 2 pg's? I never had spd with Riley, where he was breech he was just bobbing way above pelvis most of time.

I never had it with my first two! My dd was breech too so she never dropped and with ds I don't remember anything more than some stabs here and there. Lol 

I am not sure if I'll go into labor early or not. I won't mind it of course, I'll be ready to go the day I turn 37 weeks, next Sunday!!! :happydance: It's so weird that mine just stopped. I was getting the stabbing pains in my vag but it's been a week since I've had those too. 

I don't think it's weird at all to look forward to labor. I was super excited with ds! I was so glad that I actually went into labor and was finally able to get my vbac. Im excited that you're going for one too! It's exciting!!


----------



## JLM73

*PL*no worries, it's faint in pics

*DobDob* Happy Early Bday!
Love the apple mark, and i saw it there too...
If i can get a decent pic of fmu and smu together after i get home from getting Chinese food, ill post it, as originally the smu looked daler than fmu, and it was only a 3 hr hold, but i drank a good amt of soda ...


----------



## DobbyForever

Mm Chinese we want get sushi tonight. This is gonna hurt my bank lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sushi is generally Japanese lol
I'm working until 10 tonight please kill me


----------



## DobbyForever

Ewe so late :(. Cooffffeee

Sushi is definitely Japanese. My auntie in law is from Japan and makes killer homemade sushi. I was jealous of J because she is getting Chinese and I am craving sweet and sour pork and chow mein... Mmmmm but SO wants sushi and since it is his birthday lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want sushi! But DH is so incredibly over protective I'm not allowed :( so I sneak it on lunch at work haha


----------



## Breeaa

Lol green! 

I'm not a fan of sushi but I eat runny eggs, lunch meat and red meats which are all "no nos". 12 weeks!!!!! Eeeee!


----------



## JLM73

Grrrr not sure why the mobile post didn't upload...THREE times now, but again...
We found out what hapened to the bullet hubs misfired the other night in his house....It went thru his man bag on the floor ( newspaper type book bag) and went into his portable battery charger LOL and rock on you food warriors! I ate sushi, seafood and various cheeses thru preg with no probs, and even followed Ina Mae Gaskins labor inducing tip to have "a drink to relax and start labor"


----------



## JLM73

bleh just went to the bathroom, and the :witch: is def here....
Roll on cycle 25 as you UK ladies say....
So much for surprising both ME and hubs...
Back on the Soy in a few days


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry about AF, J. I think you and hubs will have your timing spot on this time to get you your BFP! 

Sushi sounds amazing right now! You ladies are making me hungry, and I just had dinner not too long ago!


----------



## shaescott

TMI WARNING

For a minute I thought I was dying... Ok not dying but... I think I just have a very large hemorrhoid. I had to pee and I always try to poop a little and I felt something come out but it would stop at a certain outness and not fall into the toilet. I checked with toilet paper and at first I saw a little amount of stool but mostly just clear and tan liquid. I figured it was poo and kept straining. When I stopped pushing it would pop back inside. That seemed normal for a stubborn poo. When nothing improved I checked again and no poo, just mostly clear stuff. I was a bit confused so I used my phone camera to check out what was going on down there and I saw what looked like a flesh colored poop! ABOUT TO GET MORE GROSS I touched it and it felt like flesh too. I stuck my finger between it and my rectal opening and there was an end to it like my rectum was inside out. I thought my colon was coming out of my body and freaked out and woke up my doctor mother and she told me it was a hemorrhoid or a slight rectal prolapse but probably a hemorrhoid. Awkward but she still wants me to go to the doctor.


----------



## Aphy

Shaescott, I have the same thing and mine is a prolapse but mine is related to the total colectomy I had a couple of years ago. I often get bleeding with it though. Hoping yours is a hemorrhoid since its treatable! Good luck at doctors xxx


----------



## claireybell

Sounds like a Haemmorroid Shae ooober common! Although, i dont think straining to push poop out everytime you sit on the toilet is a good thing esp if your not having 'bowel movement' contractions.. Thats probs why the haemmorroids popped out! Check it out at Drs as they've seen alsorts lol but you can get some great creams over the counter or off the shelf to help shrink them hun :thumbup: Queen of Harmmorroid over her ha ha! Germaloids is a reeeally good one! Sounds grim but US may sell it! It numbs really quick aswell esp if painful :)

ohhh Happy Birthday to you today Dobby :hugs: hope you have a lovely day planned & you get spoilt rotten gawjus girly! 

Breea the stabbings are horrible arent they :haha: its a weird sensation! Well i hope we dont go tooo far overdue if we do :thumbup: If i go the full 12 days & still nothing, il be in for a csection..! I never knew one of your babies was Breech aswell Breea! How many wks were you when they discovered it? I was 38! 

Omg Pacific thats rubbish about water running in under the Oven?!! Is that not something you can get a pro builder in to take a look at? Maybe divert it from the driveway?! That terrible & she told you after you moved in!! Cheek of it!!

Cant believe af showed up J im sorry :( & omg you foubd the bullet Lol i wondered what the pic was & when i read & zoomed in i Lol! Is battery pack buggered now or does it still work? :haha:


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i think Sushi as long as its frozen first to kill off all bacteria & then defrosted thoroughly before you eat it its fine, although im not sure how restaurants do it as they could well get it in fresh! The only fish i eat being pg is Cod, Salmon & Tuna :) mmmm i want baked Salmon now lol


----------



## shaescott

Aphy I hope it's not a prolapse too thank you!

CB I thought it was a poo thats why I was straining lol. I normally push a little to see if I feel movement and if I don't I won't strain cuz there's no point. And I know what you mean by the contractions but I don't like to wait until I'm getting poo contractions cuz that means I have to run to the bathroom NOW. 

I'm currently working on a diagram to explain what's happening so bear with me, I have to label it.


----------



## shaescott

I just had to pee again but I couldn't get pee to come out until I'd pushed to the point where the fleshy stuff was partly out and then finally pee came out cuz you push using the same muscles for both I guess


----------



## shaescott

Ok the diagram is in the spoiler

Spoiler



Please tell me someone understands my diagram cuz I'm not an artist I used some pen and then a finger draw app lol


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, if it's kind of ballooning around the whole opening then it sounds more like a prolapse to me. It needs medical attention, but the earlier it's addressed, the better. So get to that doc!

Mmmmm sushi. I miss it so. I'm sad that I'm super broke :( we're struggling with money again. Sadly we've poured a bunch of start up money into several ideas that haven't paid off. The ducks are failing, no one wants quail eggs, the farmer's market was a flop, people aren't signing up for art classes...i'm just a bit depressed, and hubs is frustrated. I'm not sure what to do :( we're about $7-8k in debt (not including mortgage). Our monthly bills are exceeding our income right now, and this is mostly because the ducks aren't pulling their weight and the auail aren't earning us money, and we spend about $200 a month just to feed them (with maybe $40 back on egg sales). Pretty sad. I am just hoping the art thing picks up...it's the best thing we've got right now.

Thanks goodness our cars are paid off, but those both need maintenance:(

J, so sorry af showed :( but your odds are better now than ever so i really feel like it's just a matter of time! I also feel like it was really meant to be that it hadn't happened yet, and hubs is now in the picture and that's great that it'll be both of y'all's kiddo.

Dobs, happy birthday! What are your big plans for the day?


----------



## DobbyForever

Not only am I not pregnant. I'm on vacation away from SO during my next fertile week. And my mom is being a bitch for no reason so my plan to surround myself with people who love me is ruined. Worst birthday ever


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry Dobs. Maybe your mom will start being nice again before then. Are you at least going somewhere fun on vacation?


----------



## DobbyForever

I doubt it. My younger brother probably pissed her off complaining that he doesn't want to do what I want today and she just blows up for no reason. The only way she will turn it around is if my uncle or stepdad talk some sense into her. I cried myself to sleep, I woke up to cry at 3am, and I'm crying now. I'm such a hot mess. I'm sure SO will find a way to cheer me up....

Sorry for not catching up but for as many pages as I missed I need my computer and SO is snoring away on my elbow

I'm going on a cruise to Alaska for the first time. SO bought me a fancy pants expensive camera because I said I can't wait to get pictures of whales and was thinking of buying one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

The ic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Ummmmmm Shae go to the doctor please

J so sorry about AF :(

The sushi was amazing but we overordered. It was overpriced but great quality and a level of service I have not seen in a long time! The kind where the servers watch and anticipate your needs. Never once did they ask if we needed anything they just showed up with it. We ordered 7 rolls (2 regular and the rest special) and damage with a 20% tip was about 135. Which is definitely not a every weekend kind of meal but considering we spent $100 on a crappy lunch in half moon bay and it was SO's birthday dinner I feel good about it


----------



## claireybell

Ooh a cruise to Alaska, lovely!! You will have such a fab time hun you'll forget about your mum being a butt & not being pg this cycle, is there anychance you ovulated later? You couldve ov'd around 4dpo as your chart has a big dip then rise again? I can see the pics very well as in garden & the Sun is out :) Sorry your mums being like that, im sure she'll snap out of it :hugs: 

Shae, sorry i thought you meant you tried pushing for a lil poop & it happened to pop out & pop back in..! Def see a Dr to get it looked at & get a verdict on what it is! 

Ooh MrsG happy 12wks i just realised! Your growing some Plums this week hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

Missed the 12 w congrats Greenie!!!

Ty CB. I hope she stops being a butt by the cruise otherwise I will be riding solo the whole time. I'll enjoy either way. I can probably squeeze in a bd before I leave (cd11) and just pray for strong swimmers and another early O (cd 12-14). I was thinking that as well but the only reason I lean towards the crosshairs is the cramping and opks. My opk that morning of 4dpo was sooooo ghostly white there was barely even any test line


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh Dobs, I was hoping for better luck :( but think of it this way, if there truly is no chance this next cycle, that's really only 6 weeks away until your next available olen fertile window. That's really not that long in the scheme of things, plus sounds like there may be a chance before your trip. Why isn't SO coming for the trip? Is it a family thing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Family thing and he just transitioned into a new role (originally he was going to leave the company) so not a good time to ask for a week long vacation. I tell myself it is better timing due date wise but idk. I haven't stopped crying all morning because of this stupid mom situation


----------



## shaescott

My butt is still erupting with flesh when I try to poo lol so I'm going to make an appointment to see my NP soon. 

J and Dobs, so sorry this cycle was a bust :(


----------



## DobbyForever

How soon is soon? I'm worried about you especially if it's happening every time you go potty :(


----------



## wookie130

Shae- I would suggest going to your ER now, particular if you're unsure if it's a rectal prolapse vs. a 'roid. I've had hemorrhoids, and they were not really as you're describing them. You need to go now, for if you need surgery or some repair work, it's best to not have to wait for God-knows-how-long for an appointment. Go in now, sweetie. It doesn't sound good. :( Good luck.

Dobby- I probably wouldn't even try to ttc this cycle...I know it's hard to wait, and to give yourself a break, but perhaps it would be good for your head to take a break from timing, hpt's, line-eye, etc. If you don't try this month, there is no "what if" or any of the mental torture/anguish associated with it. Just see how you feel, and give yourself a little respite from the whole thing. :hugs: I know it's hard to allow yourself a little break when you're so focused on it, and determined to keep trying, but one cycle off isn't going to be a deal-breaker, and it just may be good for you. :)


----------



## JLM73

*Shae bear* :trouble:
Listen to the board elder lol STOP=; trying to poo each time you pee!
It's not good to strain as it will cause hemmoroids/worsen them, and what you are describing is a prolapse. 
As long as it goes back in, you are fine, but try not to strain:hugs:

Also, I know it is gross:roll: but check out a few "fisting" porns and you will see they pretty much force a prolapse for the folks in thsat fetish world ....
They go back in, but not good to keep causing them.

AFM...hubs is back on mens supps, I will started EPO today, and will start Soy again in the next few days...fun fun


----------



## shaescott

Wookie I could probably get an appointment today if I wanted to. My NP is one of my mom's best friends. My doctor mom says that the chances of it being a hemorrhoid vs rectal prolapse are about 100 to 1. I'm hoping she's right. She thinks it's a large hemorrhoid, but she wants me to see the NP soon just in case it needs correction. I'm not sure I'll be able to poo with it... I was so scared when I first saw it last night, I thought my colon was coming out of my body but my mom said it's just my rectum... My mom also woke up during her first colonoscopy with general anesthesia so I'm worried if I have to have surgery that I'll wake up during it... Merg. Idk it doesn't hurt or itch or anything and there's no active bleeding, I only saw some residue last night. Idk. I'll call my NP.


----------



## DobbyForever

J do I want to know how you know so much about fisting porn or just chalk it up to your er days lol. Yay for supes. I loooove how supportive hubs is to take them

Wookie I was thinking that. I'm going to leave it up to SO. The good thing is I'll have the vacation and setting up my new classroom to distract myself.

Shae if mom isn't too worried then I say don't stress but def get in tomorrow if you can. Unless you want to go today. Then go today lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, wishing you a very happy birthday! Hope your mom turns around and gives you a genuine hug!

J, sorry about the witch.. it only ttc was easy. :(

Gigs, sucks when the ducks aren't pulling their weight, been there. Ours finally pulled their weight for he first time last week. Now if only everybody who picked up eggs at the farm gate would pay for them! I'll be approaching some local small businesses next week. The golf course serves breakfast only on weekends so could easily supply them as well as a local bakery.

I have been loosing a lot of feed to the weather, the goats and some to the mice. Hubby is just about done building us a proper feed box.

Mrs G, yay for 12 weeks! Is the ms easing yet? Mine was spot on at 12 weeks that I had more energy and almost no ms. By 14 it was totally gone.

As for me, I have hubby home. And I am not sure if it was the extra bd we fit in this morning or fending off the goats from the duck feed but I am sore! Right in the hip to bum area.. didn't help that we then moved the remaining feed away from where the goats could get at it. Forcing myself to take a break, poor hubby was counting on my help with finishing the feed box. 
In the meantime, the goats are pi$$ed as I had to lock them away while we moved the feed (they would crawl over you while you push them away!) And it is now located where they can't get at it at all.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa Dobby i was thinking the same about J's fisting porn comment aswell Lol!


----------



## shaescott

J I looked it up and found "rosebudding". Oy vey. Why????


----------



## claireybell

Shae im going to have to Google Rosebudding now ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

Eew! :shock:


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't even want to know...

My mother did not turn around. She declined lunch and dinner options despite me hyperventilating crying and begging. So SO spoiled me rotten.


----------



## gigglebox

Such a lovely name for something sk (hopefully i'm not offending anyone's fetishes) repulsive! Eh, to each their own i guess. The more i hear about people's hidden fetishes, the more "vanilla" i feel, lol! And here i was thinking i'd done some naughty things! Ha!

Getting late, we had a bit of a crisis with poor des :( he's been sick all day, but he got to the point of a 104f temp that wouldn't break for over an hour, and that was after we finally pur him in a cool bath and gave him more meds. Thank God he improved, hubs was super worried and packed us a hospital bag. Des' temp finally went down a couple degrees, and He perked up and ate some food and drank. Checked on him about 40 minutes ago and he was sleeping soundly, no fever at all :thumbup: let's hope it stays that way and no one else get it! We all dosed up on elderberry syrup, here's to hoping it's the miracle medicinal plant everyone swears it is!

Can't believe it's Sunday. Where did the weekend go?

Ok, gonna end on a positive story. Yesterday, Des was on the couch with me and says, "oh no! A giant snow ball!" And he points to the ground where the pretend snowball is. I say, "oh no! I think you need some heat to melt it. Why don't you toot on it?" And then i looks over at hubs and crack a smile, because, you know, i was being goofy. Well, to my surprise, Des hops off the couch, turns his back to the "snowball", bends at the knees, and lets out a loud fart! Hubs and I could not stop laughing. He turned and looked at us and smiled, and since he was getting a reaction, he turned back around and did it again twice, lol. I still can't believe he did that on command. Farts never stop being funny in this house.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Dobs :hugs: why is your mom being such a "c u next tuesday"? Jeeze, hope she removes stick from butt by the cruise. So glad SO treats you good when it's needed. Hope your week only improves from here.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so sorry your mom is being a jerk. And you really don't want to know, no. 

Gigs that's so hilarious! Sorry he was sick though.


----------



## gigglebox

So quiet in here today....shae, how's the b-hole? 

J, any updates on house hunting?

I also require updated bump shots from the lot of you preggos.


----------



## mrs.green2015

This over on this end have been busy. 
Insurance finally has released DHs truck for repairs and took us out of investigation. So that's good! Still house hunting. It's miserable. I absolutely HATE it. Oh and I'm still super sick with ms. So that's my update. Lol

Happy late bday Dobs!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Re: bump photos - here's mine, 27 weeks today! My bump isn't as football/round as you lovely skinny Minnie's, I'm a bit of a chunky monkey this time round woops lol x 

How are we all? 

I've been having rough time with SO/my girls/bumps dad, such a idiot! 

Anyone else fearing the 6 weeks summer hols? 

CB- I most definitely ate my weight in those biscuits! The amount they charge u I wish I stole a stash! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Happy birthday dobster! Also how many dpo are you? I don't normally notice lines but I thought ur FRER had a pink line? Have u looked at it since? This pregnancy my FRER was so so faint I put it in my drawer with the rest of my negatives, I didn't see it until the next day which is what made me retest and saw a super pale line, I noticed the FRER took ages develop, like 40 mins or so later the line would be much clearer than say 10 mins past dipping x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Here were mine my first bfp was at dpo but so so faint I didn't even know, so next day FMU 11dpo if I looked at it at ten mins would also have assumed bfn again, but after half hour they get darker x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy reply I feel like s*. 

Greenie cyber hugs :(

Keeps cyber hug also boys are dumb :(

Gigs that is terrifying about des' fever!!! Glad he is on the mend

Shae bum check!

My mom got into it with my brother and her one flaw is when she is pissed at one person she goes off on EVERYONE so she raged at me over something I didn't do and I raged back. I called and apologized but she didn't then refused to see me. So my three brothers, SO, and I are going to dinner tomorrow but idk. I usually suck it up and be the bigger person, but ignoring your daughter crying on her birthday is some f* up bs. I don't know that I can be the bigger person on this one. Civil, yes. Bigger, no.

Af poas I am 12dpo. Been spotting since 8dpo. My breasts decreased in size overnight so AF looks like she is on target to show tomorrow. Ic was stark white with fmu. My temp was weird because I had a tickle in my throat and thought I was sick. At 3pm, I was at 98.79. At 8pm, I was 97.25?!


----------



## JLM73

Ok you cray cray women lol
I am NOT into fisting lol - I just noticed that being a med person, that almost every fisting vid shows the girl pushing her rectum out after ( prolapsing).

I am sooooo not into the idea.:sick:
But apparently it's a thing lol

Thx for those wishing me well. and those giving condolences ....I am gonna try soy again and EPO as well and have ordered 340 hpts with 20 opks from a brand I never tried - hubs is also back on his 10 pills a day supps lol.
I love him for hs dedication!
Hoping this works, as I am wearing thin after 25 cycles...


----------



## shaescott

Went to see my NP this morning. She did a rectal exam and said I have zero hemorrhoids and she doesn't feel a prolapse either. I had taken a pic of what it looks like so I showed her and she agreed it's not normal but she thinks it's just from constipation straining? So she's having me take stool softeners lol and she'll check me again in a month.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad everything looked good Shad but that's frustrating to not have a definite answer. Have you been able to potty since? Hoping the stool softener works!

J I hear you but now you have a live in penis with natural insem so hoping you don't have to wait much longer for that bfp


----------



## Aphy

shaescott said:


> Went to see my NP this morning. She did a rectal exam and said I have zero hemorrhoids and she doesn't feel a prolapse either. I had taken a pic of what it looks like so I showed her and she agreed it's not normal but she thinks it's just from constipation straining? So she's having me take stool softeners lol and she'll check me again in a month.

I went to a gastroenterologist who diagnosed my prolapse. He also couldn't feel it or anything but like you, I had taken a video to show him what I was referring to. Eventually he had to send me for a special kind of X-ray where you have to sit on a toilet like structure while they X-ray you (super embarrassing) but that finally indicated to him what the problem was. According to him a shortage of vitamin D contributes to it developing. You can go to physiotherapists who specialize in women's health and they can give you the exercises necessary to control it of it is prolapse. If the softeners don't work,maybe consider going to see the Physio lady. Hope this helps!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, glad to hear you saw your doctor ;) hopefully her remedy helps. No more straining or extra pushing!

Dobs, glad to hear you can at least count on your brothers. For now I'd say go for the silent treatment with your mom. You don't need that negativity in your life!

Mrs G, fx that ms eases up as the placenta (or is it placentaS in your case?) takes over. Have you had better days yet?
Still keeping our fingers crossed for your house hunting.

J, how is your house hunting going or still waiting for hubs to finish with his place?

Keeps, adorable bump!! 

As for me, I feel like I have popped quite a bit in the last week or so, but have maybe gained half a pound in weight all along...
We had some rain on Saturday, then sunshine yesterday and today. The humidity and heat.. yuck! Thankfully we do get the occasional breeze of the Pacific here.


----------



## gigglebox

J, I second what dobs said. Itll also be nice to no longer have the stress of finding a donor and all the drama that goes with it!

Shae, glad things are OK, and i think not straining is excellent advice!

Dobs, as you are the child, it's your mom's job to fix this--especially since her dramatic ass is causing the trouble.

Keeps, your bump is lovely! I never had a round one either. I had this flat spot in the front and always a loose flabby bit on the underside :shrug: it's this spot on my lower belly i've never been able to tone. It drives me insane.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I figured I may be an adult but in the situation I'm the kid and she is the mom. What annoys me is time will go by and she'll forget and go on like we're best friends (the point where I decide to be the bigger person and letitgo), but I'm not in the mood to do it this time.

It is awfully quiet though.

More about me lol my stupid temp is teasing me again. Not only do I have terrible luck with tests my charts like to mess with me too. Dark green is this cycle, the rest is everything this calendar year
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Then on top over everything from the 7 cycles ttc; dark green is still this cycle
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

So glad Des is on the mend Gigs, i never like it when Rileys ill but when they have high temps it scares the poop outta me! :hugs: Hahaaa toilet humour is always welcomed in our house aswell!! Farting on demand is a great trick Lol!!

Dobby hope your meal this evening is it?! Or tomorrow? Goes well! Try not to take it personally re your Mum, if shes renowned for being like it when shes annoyed let her whinge in her sulky pit!! She'll come around hun :hugs: 

Lovely bumpy pic there Keeps hehe! & yes you shouldve stashed some of those yummy biscuits haha! Fyi - they sell then in huuuuge packs in the £1 shop!! Shhh Lol

Hopefully your sickness will start to ease of soon MrsG, i bet your HCG is higher still as your carrying twins hun.. You can get sickness bracelets that help & heard good reviews on them :thumbup: 

J thats fab hubs is taking supplements aswell as yourself! Talk about dedication! Your bfp is just around the corner ;)

Good news on the non haemmorroid & no prolapse Shae, hope softeners eork so not to strain for No2's! 

Afm, fiiiiiiinally packed my hospital bag! Really?! I hear you say haha! Jyst couple things i need to put in there but all is done! My nesting kicked in today & i blitzed the bedroom, im feeling it now though, i hurt! :( & we are having a mini heatwave at the moment so my feet are bloody huge from swelling & im starkers on the bed right now, boiling my butt off, tired but cant sleep uhhhhh!! HOT!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay for packing your bag, pumpkin. See what I did there? So crazy there are only 12 days left!!! Sorry about the heatwave. It is actually a nice day today. Put my new plants outside for some fresh sunlight. Dinner was today but I moved it to tomorrow because I forgot my older brother flies in tonight and I want him to join us. :)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry I did read your story on Des. Glad he's feeling better :) funny potty humor! Kids seem to have a knack for that ;)

Cb! Yay for hospital bag, gosh any day now! We should all put our bets in now ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sigh. I think AF is starting soon. Had some red blood instead of pink spotting, so I bet she is going to show overnight.

And my dumbass cousin is having another boy


----------



## gigglebox

oh no Dobs! I know this is crazy but when people around me have babies that are the sex I want, I start feeling like my odds for that sex decrease. I feel the same way about people getting pregnant in general...that my odds for getting pregnant decrease when everyone else becomes pregnant. I know it doesn't make sense, but my brain thinks it's logical.

Green, so sorry you're feeling ill :( I'm sure you're at the tail end of it now though!

PL, picture!!!

afm, Des is doing better but he's got this rash on his elbow bugging me out. he also has a slight rash on one of his cheeks...but as I understand it, rashes after fevers aren't uncommon.

also, I got some students for painting class! only 3, but hey, I'll take it! Also, a friend of mine is thinking of hosting one with at least 6 students :thumbup: maybe this might be profitable after all! Still, I'm looking at those two classes to break even, then I can start calling it a win once i'm getting money back...we'll see...


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs do you think he had the hand foot and mouth disease? I think the symptoms of it are high fever and then A rash appears?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs I think that too but not when it is family. I read something somewhere that some families' ancestral dna makes them more likely to have certain sexes. My dad's side has a lot of boys. My mom's has more girls though :( =\ mi'm just mad that she gets to run off and have kids and I'm getting my period

Yay for the three painters! It's all about word of mouth so having three and a possible party (friend or not) this early on is great! I wish I could give insight on the rash, but oddly enough I don't run into a lot of infectious stuff other than common colds or lice around here.


----------



## Breeaa

Keeps, you look fabulous! 

Green, hope your ms lightens up soon! It really is miserable. 

Shae, glad you're ok. Lol I've been laughing at all of this butt humor. 

Dobs, sorry to hear about your mom being a pill. Happy late bday!! 

J, hoping 25 is your lucky number!


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, glad you got his fever down. It's always scary when they get that high!! Never heard of elderberry! I'll have to google it.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, wohoo for more students! Just keep spreading the word, social media, local kijiji and the likes. 
I have no idea about rashes either, except for what works against this rash I get right my thighs right now. Never had rashes until now.

We just had a thunderstorm move over us. They are so unusual here! What's even more unusual is that we had one just last weekend. Odd weather.

On another note, I set a total of 43 duck eggs (36 in one and 7 in other) in the incubators. Let's hope my drakes are doing their jobs ;) plus I had my hen in the breeding pen go broody, so stuck 9 chicken eggs under her. This is what happens when I get broody.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, i had this picture come up on my Facebook news feed. I thought of you and the cousin when I saw it. ;) Just to brighten your day :)
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1468902615088.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg my friend just posted a clip for a stand up comedy show on Netflix called "Baby Cobra" and I am dying. I am so watching it tomorrow 

https://www.facebook.com/netflixus/videos/10153761339393870/

Pl omg I love it. That's meeeeeeee except I sucked at trigs. I was AMAZING at proofs but sucked at everything else. One of my few C's in high school lol. Btw love thunderstorms and yay for eggies!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that clip was so true yet so funny!

Oh and as for math, I hated it! Didn't help that I only started having good caring teachers by grade 10 at which point it was too late. Teachers in Germany can not get fired, so they don't care if their entire class fails nor did they give us any additional help outside of class time. I was in for quite the surprise when my first canadian math teacher offered to spent his lunch break with me.. it was not a concept I understood or felt comfortable with.


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Gigs, sorry I did read your story on Des. Glad he's feeling better :) funny potty humor! Kids seem to have a knack for that ;)
> 
> Cb! Yay for hospital bag, gosh any day now! We should all put our bets in now ;)

That its def a Girl ha ha!! I think she'll go over tbh & be at least 8lb.. Jeeez :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Foot & mouth they usually have blisters/spots in & around mouth, on palms & soles of feet aswell as a temp, Riley had this when he was 2, was weird seeing random soots on soles if his feet.. He had them on his tongue & had to keep using numbing teething gel on it so he could eat :(

Sorry period is about to rear her face Dobby but yay for brother flying in, hope you have a lovely birthday meal & drinks hun! Get those glad rags on hehe :)

Not to complain about our heatwave we are having bit its 30degrees today :shock: its going to melt me but i will not complain Lol! I will get some colour on my round booty ha ha!! May even sit in Rileys paddling pool :haha:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

claireybell said:


> Not to complain about our heatwave we are having bit its 30degrees today :shock: its going to melt me but i will not complain Lol!

CB - I shall do the complaining for you - OMFG I CANT COPE!! it is too hot! I'm fat, hormonal and melting! I NEED air con.. Everywhere! Re: biscuits, omg thanks for the heads up, I am most definitely going to a £1 shop today to buy way too many of those! Lol - eeek how exciting about your hospital bag! I can't wait to pack little ladies first outfits, im confused on sizing though, babies are so inconsiderate they don't give us a heads up on date & weight! Like am I packing NEXT newborn (up to 7.5lbs) or up to 1 month stuff (10lbs) - first pregnancy I got it sooo wrong and thought 0-3 ment 'newborn' so brought all that and it hung off my 7lb 4oz girl so OH had to use the expensive hospital shop and buy lots of newborn lol, 2nd time I thought I'm experienced-I've got this. So packed 'tiny baby' and 'newborn' she came out weighing 8lb 8oz and it didn't even fit her for her 3 day hospital stay! HELP! Lol x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Also- Miss Inconsiderate baby, I'd also like a heads up on eye / hair colour please so I know whT colours will compliment you most beautifully? Will you suit navy's and reds? Or pastel colours? I need a sneak peek! X


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- Ugh, I hate when my kids run fevers...it sucks so much. Ozzy tends to run ridiculously high fevers, too...like the kind that start off relatively manageable, and by the time we're in the doctor's office, the nurses are ripping his clothes off, administering Tylenol, and applying cold cloths. That actually happened to us last winter...I took him in because I suspected an ear infection, and before we left the house, he fever was 101.2, and by the time we got to the doctor's, it was 104.7!!! Ugh. I know little kids can run higher temps and be no worse for the wear, but it's still frightening, and it has to be miserable. :(

Dobs- Sorry to hear about your mom. I guess you have no choice but to be the bigger person, but it's really so frustrating to know that she'll just ride it out, and then act like nothing happened, without as much as an apology for her behavior. Some people just never learn, I guess. That's too bad, dear. I'm sorry AF is going to show, too. The good news, is your chart overlays are nice, in the sense that your cycles look pretty predictable and regular, and that usually does bode fairly well when it comes to ttc, eventually. I see a distinct pattern in your cycles, and while I'm no OB or midwife (armchair midwife, maybe...lol), I do believe medical professionals would feel your charts look pretty good. Have you ever thought about going to your OB or midwife under the radar, and asking them to do a few simple blood tests, such as your prolactin, thyroid, and perhaps do a 21 day progesterone test? My cycles are extremely predictable (with the exception of the past couple of months), and even though my charts were AWESOME, and I had a clear thermal shift, good O dips, etc., it turns out my progesterone sucked, and I needed to supplement. :/ So, charting is a nice tool, but I no longer temp, because it wasn't really giving me the right hormonal profile or whole picture of what was necessary to get me pregnant, if that makes sense. Just something to think about. :)

MrsG- I wish I could tell you that the ms is at it's tail-end, but in my case, mine dragged well into the second tri (around 22 weeks), and while I then got a short break from it, my ms amped up again during the third tri with both babies. I'm sure it's a twin thing for you, really. I've heard that ms with twins can be pretty debilitating. You know, I was in the health food store the other day, and saw these ginger suckers/lollipops that I thought looked helpful for nausea. I know they make a thing called "preggy pops" too, which are suckers to help relieve the nausea/pukies. Some people recommend Altoids, which are those strong peppermints...they really didn't work well for me. For me, the only thing that kept it at bay was to keep a full stomach...I'd have to carry little snacks with me pretty much everywhere, and if I nibbled on stuff fairly often, it would help a bit. If I got too hungry, I would go over the edge, and begin puking my guts out. I'm a teacher, and there were more than a couple of moments when I'd be standing in front of my class, singing the "Good Morning Song", and I'd have to stop, run outside for a moment, and puke in the trashcan. Fortunately, my students are severely/profoundly disabled, and had zero awareness that anything out of the ordinary was happening, as bad as that sounds. :rofl: They just sort of kept on, keepin' on while their teacher was puking. LOL!!!! Bless 'em. <3

CB- Good to know your bag is finally packed! Did you sneak in some good snacks for yourself and DH? I brought a huge sack of gummy bears to rip into after I delivered Hannah, and shortly after I was back in my room after having her, and attempting breastfeeding, DH and I violated that bag o'bears like nothing else. :rofl: I think I had 8 thousand gummy bears, and probably 3 granola bars. Oh, and my MIL brought us a pizza later on, too. This is obviously before my clean eating days. ;) 

Campn- I hope you're doing well, sweetie. :hugs:

Shae- I'm kind of shocked they found nothing wrong. What you described sounded absolutely God-forsaken, if I'm being honest. Have you tried pooping since? Soaking in a tub of Epsom salts? Eeek. I don't know, hon. Hopefully your NP is right, and the stool softeners help. Up your water and fiber intake, for sure, to keep things moving, and manageable.

AFM- CD 9 here. Got some recreational rumpy in last night, which is not like us, but hell, why not? ;) At least my period was more normal this month. Perhaps it was the soy that fricked everything up.


----------



## TexasRider

Some OPK line porn for you ladies lol Finally got my positive OPK! Darkest one I have had in a few cycles. O should be later today or tomorrow since I usually have a shorter surge. But I'm not stopping the Bd till I get a temp rise!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Looks like maybe we'll be cycle buddies again wook. I'm 11dpo, and suspect ov will be delayed this month due to the stress i've been under the past few days.

Forget who suggested it but it's not HFMD. He hasn't had any sores. He started a rash on his cheek yesterday but both that and the one on his elbow are clearing up. He's in better spirits this morning and seems mostly normal, save a wet sounding cough. I really hope he's better tomorrow as I have family coming down, and he has school Thursday...i really need that time to clean up before class!

I'm also doing a quick mural on one of my kitchen walls. I'll have to show y'all when i'm doine...it's going to be birds and bird cages, very simple, no background.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for rec bump Wookie. Is that going to affect bd though? You mentioned usually you and hubs don't dtd much and if you jump him twice it looks suspicious.

I asked for tests and they said no because I am fine lol. So that's where they draw the line lolol.

Ladies I am bleeding. Bright water, thin as water consistency, no clots. It doesn't look like a period, I stood up and blood came pouring out of my vag for 5 seconds...

Sorry for the selfish post I am just so confused


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Tex! That is a strong line!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, that seems really odd. Did they tell you to look out for any weirdness after the colp proceedure?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex woot! Get it girl!

Gigs can't wait to see the mural. They said look out for the usual three: fever, extreme pain, and excessive bleeding but mostly in the first few days, I had crazy pain on my right side as I fell asleep. Couldn't sleep on it. Pretty typical of AF inbound these days. They said I could bleed up to a month but most likely not. SO and I dtd Saturday and it burned. Not so bad I had to stop him but bad enough I couldn't have sex after. I may ring my doctor. I have to hang out in that area anyway.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have woken up in scold sweat today and the last two days, but that usually doesn't affect my temp one way or the other.


----------



## TexasRider

Oh no Dobs! I hope whatever is going on the dr can help sort it out.... I have no advice or experience to offer though... I didn't have abnormal bleeding after my colposcopy.

Gigs- can't wait to see the mural! I hope Des is on the mend as well


----------



## DobbyForever

Decided not to see the gyn today. I'm not really in pain and I don't want a 20 dollar copay and 5 minutes of her time to tell me I'm just overreacting to getting my period lol. So I'm going to wait it out to see if this just turns into AF today.


----------



## wookie130

Tex- Get on that baloney pony!!!! :sex: That's a great + opk!!!!

Dobs- Oh...that sucks. Could it be AF, but the colposcopy (sp? sorry!!!) is just making it weird?

As far as the fun :sex: goes, I have no idea. My order of opk's comes in tomorrow, so I'll start opking on CD 11. Once I get a :) , I'll try jumping him again to see what happens. I don't expect to get a :) for several days (if not even for a full week), so at least DH unloaded the sperm once and will be recharging with some fresher "stock" for when I do the re-bedonkadonk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol badonka love it. FXed!

Idk my body just does weird shit every cycle. Abnormal has become my new normal


----------



## shaescott

Butt update. I bought the wrong stuff so I didn't open it and I'm gonna return it if I can find the right stuff. Still getting the prolapse looking thing when I try to poo. 

Vegan yogurt review: *daiya strawberry* :sick: Boooo * So Delicious strawberry* :happydance: Pretty decent, coconut flavor is noticeable but otherwise good.
I tried both at the same time lol


----------



## gigglebox

I think so delicious (or is it soy declicous?) makes an ice cream sandwich that is amazeballs. 

Dobs, that's a chin scratcher for sure :-k not sure if it helps but i've definitely had the weird watery pinkish blood thing happen before. Super gross, but i guess no more than bleeding out your vag is. Also, for some reason anytime i dtd whilst bleeding (like just spotting even), i get that burning unpleasantness. Thought it was just me.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs you mean this?

I haven't tried it but it sounds good!


----------



## gigglebox

Mmmmmmm yes


----------



## Jezika

****I wrote the below yesterday afternoon but had to suddenly run halfway through, and now I rediscovered it. The post is unfinished but thought I'd post it now anyway. Argh!****

PL - you've only put on a pound throughout your whole pregnancy?! I've put on six already! It's also neat to think there's a chance you, me and Greenie will all have December babies, though I think you'd have to be quite overdue!

Shae - your diagram was very helpful and just as intriguing. I have to say I was freak out by my own haemorrhoids when straining a few weeks ago, but it didn't seem like that. Then again, I didn't explore it much. I hope it goes away, though I do think a second opinion would be a good idea if it persists. I've had too many doctors insist nothing is wrong with me and then fob me off without providing any explanation for why I'm having pain/discomfort/whatever.

Greenie - This is from a while back, but oh yes, I totally forgot multiples are usually born early. It would be quite exciting if we had our babies around the same time, though of course I also hope your bubbas hold out till at least early Jan. As for my guess for sex (not that you asked)... I initially thought a boy and a girl, but I now think two boys. Actually... I take that back... boy and girl it is. Eek, I can't wait! So do we have to wait till then to see scan pics? I thought you had a scan very recently?

Dobs - sorry about all the line BS yet again, and happy belated birthday. I hear you on not feeling obliged to be the "bigger person" in this situation with your mum. I'm hoping that today she realizes how unfair she was to you and is accordingly contrite. I'm glad SO has been sweet to you though and that when your exciting trip comes around you can also have a nice time with your mum. Big hugs!

Gigs - Des's farting story tickled me so much! How thoroughly impressive - and not even one on-command fart, but a hat-trick no less! That's some serious talent. As for the business side of things, I'm sorry you're having a tough time. I hope it's one of those things where there's a dip before your business luck comes back up again. I know you were doing the at-home art sessions, but have you considered approaching local businesses (bars/coffee shops etc.) and asked about partnering with them? I know I mentioned this before, but check out https://paintnite.com. These venues could pull in the business for you, and it's win-win. But just an idea!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am really not sure, if you aren't in pain maybe a good idea to wait a day? Just don't hesitate to go to emerge if you have to in the end. Have fun at the dinner with your brothers tonight! :)

Cb, I do not envy your heat! I was so happy when it cooled off with the thunderstorm last night. I love a good thunderstorm not that the west coast here gets many or any at all. So I enjoyed the rare treat.

Jez, I am really not to sure how I've managed the 1 lb so far. I eat what I feel like. 
And I totally expect to go over the due date.. for some reason I keep thinking by 10 days.

Gigs, how is Des? 

As for me, still fighting the ravens but they do seem to keep their distance a bit more on some days. Thursday I am heading over to the big island, so will have a look of Halloween decorations are out yet, specifically a stuffed crow/Raven (which I will hang from a tree to look like a dead Raven) and maybe a scare crow.


----------



## pacificlove

:cloud9: :haha: I can see baby move now.. my belly moves when it kicks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I think that's the weirdest thing ever and slightly creepy and I can not wait until it happens to me lol 

Dobs- thinking of you today. I hope your birthday dinner is amazing tonight and lifts your spirits. 

Cb- I can't believe how close you are!

Gig- yay on painting classes! And that farting story about des is so funny. Farts are pretty funny in our house too lol 

Bre- how are you feeling? Still thinking he's coming early? (It has to be a bit right? Lol)

I know I missed a ton of people I'm sorry!

Afm- had a huge migraine this morning. Finally subsided to just a headache. I particularly think it was brought on by me forgetting my damn bp mess yesterday morning. Other than that just over here growing two babies. Pretty crazy were starting to talk about our gender reveal party already! The private ultrasound places around here start at 13 weeks but I'm trying my best to wait until 18 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lame reply... I'm tired so I am only responding to this page. Will go back later.

Greenie, thanks. My older brother just texted and asked if I didn't want the parents to come... I was like WELL ACTUALLY I invited them and they said no. So it's not a matter of what I wanted. 

PL, awww! I love it! I didn't realize you could SEE them move until my cousin showed me. It's definitely one of those things you need to be prepared to see before you see it. I felt really bad because I didn't exactly say the nicest thing. But it was the shock!

Back to Greenie, I agree that waiting is so much better. Each week you wait, the more defined your bubs will be and you'll be so much happier that you waited. When you say private scan, are you thinking 3D/4D?


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh Pacific bubba bump movements hehe!!

Ooooh Tex thats a fab OPK!! Get on it girl hehe!! 

Wookie hahaa love that gummy bear story hehe!! I have 4 packs of Fruit Salad Chewits mmmm & a bag of Haribo, couple big bottles of Lucozade energy & salt n vinegar snack a jacks mmmm! Ive hidden it all from SO or he'll munch it all edp Chewits Lol! Pizza sounding good to me right now ;)

Dobs i used to get random pinky blood dripping then stop, i hope it is period related, obvs i dont hope you get period hun but rather that than issues from your previous Colposcopy :hugs: 

Haha Keeps i did that! I took clothes for Riley into hosp for 'upto 1 month' & thinking how tiny that was, erm NO! It was so big on him, i have 1-2 newborn bits to take in with me, i guess i could get a couple more Newborn pieces :) Cribs all sorted, hosp bag sorted & bedroom clean & clear of dudt n catfur :)

I'l be starting on the Bathroom tomorrow.. Shouldnt take that long as its a small room & its mainly the floor that needs a good scrubbin! :thunbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

CB, remind me again the baby was low right? Trying to make my official claim on when I think baby girl is gonna be born.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i think the earliest & best time for gender scan is 16wks +.. Anything before can be mistaken. What date is your 16wk one booked for? Did you book one or am i going nad Lol! Is hubby excited to find out gender or is he not too fussed?


----------



## claireybell

Shes getting lower Dobbles :) her head was half into pelvis last Thursday but im getting more pressure in that area so im sure shes moving on down more.. Eek! In a couple of days il be back on single digits arhhhhh!!!


----------



## claireybell

Bump movement is like an american wave haha its a weird sensation but lovely!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- I think she'll come a little early. I can't wait to see her!
Oh and come clean my house! Lol 

Dobs- I'm sorry about your parents. That's just so ridiculous. They're the parents!! 
The scan won't be 3d or 4d because they recommend that later to see facial features. But I have friends who went for a private gender scan and if they can't see clearly they'll do 3d/4d to make sure.


----------



## claireybell

Haha yep make use of me girls!! Im struggling to clean if im honest, its difficult to sit, kneel & grt up n down uhh thats whats taking me so long! 

I hope shes not toooo late MrsG but SO wants her to stay in at last for another 10 days at least so he can get the roof all weathered in but hey ho.. She'll probs come before then to show him whos boss haha! 

They're pretty good at doing gender scans in 2D these days, it was quite obvs on our private one in 2D but i was just a few days shy of 21 wks then ..


----------



## pacificlove

Bump movement reminds me of those alien movies where things move under the skin.
Mom and I were talking about feeling movement last week, she said: and soon you'll be able to see it too. Guess she was right. Ha-ha

Mrs G, less then 6 weeks to find out then ;) are you thinking about names yet? Gosh, we are Terrible at names and have talked about the need to start talking about names. :haha:

Cb, pizza sounds good. How will you sneak that in? Do you guys have Boston pizza in the UK? They make a juicy beef patty, top it with salami and the pizza ingredients and then wrap it in pizza dough. Delish!! They call it the pizza burger. 
Haribo is the best, we always have family or any visitor bring some from Germany. That and milka chocolate.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, the pizza burger, this one has been cut in half and stacked ;)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20160719-145852.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

And now I want pizza, and a burger. 

Pl- that's exactly what movement reminds me of too! Aliens! lol 

We've thought of names but I think it really depends on what sex's they are. My favorite name is LilyAnne Louise. It's a play on the name Lillian. Which I love and is in both of our families but I always have to be a little odd. SO and I have super boring names... Other names we have thrown around are Joseph Donald (Donald after SO's dad who passed) and Aiden Michael. And most recently Lucas (unknown middle name lol)


----------



## claireybell

Ooh a pizza burger, looks quite yummy actually, never knew such things existed haha! No they dont let you order in take out in hosp but if we have a normal delivery, il want take away on way home - drive thru :haha: 

We really struggled with boys names but girls names were alot easier.. I kept lists on my phone of everytime i thought or heard a name i liked, of course SO turned his nose up at alot of my name suggestions, men!


----------



## claireybell

I LOVE Milka chocolate! I love the Daim bar ones mmmm dribble


----------



## claireybell

Love Aiden & Lucas :thumbup: Lucas was on my list but SO wasnt keen :( Louise is a great one, its my middle name haha & its a family name!


----------



## shaescott

Hello all, you were chatty!

CB- I can't believe how close you are! I think you'll deliver at 39+5. That's my guess. 

I think it was PL who first mentioned movement? I've seen video of it, I think it's super cool. 

Dobs I'm sorry about your parents :(

Greenie I can't wait for the anatomy scan ahhhhh

AFM I bought Metamucil like my NP requested. She said it tasted bad, she was right. I also bought some fiber wafers from that brand and they have almost double the fiber as the drink stuff ???!!! So I'm having one drink and one wafer pack a day instead of 3 drinks per day cuz hell to the no. I poured sugar into the drink to make it drinkable lol. Whoever asked, yes I have been able to poo since. Thank god.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I love those name. Lucas in particular. My brother has a friend named Lucas so I think that name is out for us. Super smart, witty guy, he's a lawyer in Berlin Germany now.
I am thinking to incorporate my grandma's name, Elinor into a girls name. Hubby thinks one name will do, but I also want a middle name. On my side of the family everyone has a middle name where as on hubby's side middle names are pretty much unheard off. Hubby's point also being "what, now we have to think of two names??"

Cb, omg, daim! I might have seen those at IKEA here...I miss a lot of the European candies. You should see me when I first walked into a grocery store during our last Germany trip a few years back. My eyes lid up like a kid on Christmas morning and just about bought one of everything incliding from the deli section. My favorite chips, do not exist here, I went through 4 or 5 bags in 3 weeks. And I was holding back in front of my bf (now hubby).
You could always just call ahead at your favorite restaurant and order take out. Most places let you do that here ;)
Favorite Milka's are the ones with yoghurt. 

Shae, yay for popping. ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Random pop in if my cousin is 18weeks roughly what month is she due? Too tired to figure this out


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, she's 5 weeks after me and I am due November 12. So that would put her mid December. 

Correct me if my logic is wrong


----------



## Breeaa

Yay for seeing baby move Pl! It's awesome to watch. I have a ton of videos saved. Lol 

CB, of course baby will come before those 10 days because why not. :haha:

Dobs, you need some chocolate and wine. Can't catch a break between fake lines, weird bleeding and drama from parents. 

Green, I started having migraines around the end of first trimester with all three pregnancies. Hopefully yours is just hormone related and not your bp! Set a timer on your phone for your bp meds if you notice you're forgetting too often. 

I'm feeling ok btw. I'm not sure if baby will come early honestly. I had an appt today and all is well! I got my Group B strep results today, negative! So happy I won't need antibiotics during labor, hopefully it doesn't sneak in between now and then without me knowing. 

I got really sick at Walmart today. I felt like passing out and had to run to the bathroom to potty... I think it's the magnesium I've been taking for contractions. My midwife said it would give me the poos. :haha: Then we got home and I felt sick again, but nausea and hot flashes. Baby better not be trying to come. I'm about to start timing my Braxton hicks contractions because I noticed quite a few. I need to make it until Sunday at least!! That's all from me.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yoghurt covered Milka choc mmm that sounds luuuurvly Pacific! You could always order online? Lol! Whens your next Euro trip hun? 

Glad your pooping ok Shae but eurghhh that the drink tastes like crap! No pun intended! 

Omg breea!! How long you been taking Magnesium for contractions & how long have you been having bh? Are they quite ouchy then.. Oooh im excited & intrigued! Sorry the stuff is making your tum icky though :-/ Did you labour early with last baby? They say your body starts 'clearing out' before labour due to start, i had cramps today & then kept farting lol so i new it wasnt that *sigh*


----------



## claireybell

I hate waking up in this heat busting for a pee.. :nope: i be awake for ages now i bet ohhhhhh


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Ooh yoghurt covered Milka choc mmm that sounds luuuurvly Pacific! You could always order online? Lol! Whens your next Euro trip hun?
> 
> Glad your pooping ok Shae but eurghhh that the drink tastes like crap! No pun intended!
> 
> Omg breea!! How long you been taking Magnesium for contractions & how long have you been having bh? Are they quite ouchy then.. Oooh im excited & intrigued! Sorry the stuff is making your tum icky though :-/ Did you labour early with last baby? They say your body starts 'clearing out' before labour due to start, i had cramps today & then kept farting lol so i new it wasnt that *sigh*

I've only taken it a few times when I noticed they were coming a little too frequently. I did take it last night though so it could be my issue today. They're uncomfortable and hurt but it's more an annoying pain. It's nothing like the real ones. Lol with my first baby I had preterm labor contractions but they never sent me into labor, with my second I went into labor and had him on his due date! I really have no idea where this one is going.

Lmao to the farting! Definitely don't think that's cleaning out.


----------



## claireybell

Oh i see.. Thats good then i guess, no 'proper' contracting painful ones! I have no idea what to expect :shock: but il suddenly have a mini panic when i notice pain & then il poop outta anxiety i bet haha!!

My bh getting more painful uncomfy lately, i have them hourly id say.. just were belly goes solid & i have to stop walking or what im doing until it passes as it feels like tummy will fall off? Sounds weird! :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, the yoghurt is inside! Yumm. Our next trip is probably still a few years off. However dad still goes a few times a year and I can give him a shopping list. ;) As long as I don't order kilo after kilo of chocolate. 

Farting is not clearing out but I imagine your body is gearing up ;)

Brea, fx baby stays in a few extra days, when did your first one make its appearance?


----------



## gigglebox

Looks like a doc appt. is in our future tomorrow :( des is still poorly, as you uk ladies would say. Any good juju is appreciated!

Also, i love Haribo gummies. I had a german au pair growing up who used to send us a box of german candy annually, and it was the best. There is nothing like Haribo gold bears made in germany! They are so much better than the ones they make in the states. Also, i get fun of for pronouncing gummy "goo-me", but hey, it's all i knew growing up. 

Cb, i'm saying you go in labor right at 39 weeks, deliver 39+1. And i'll have you know i've only ever guessed someone's birth date right once lol.

Names...so, i won't get into specifics, but someone i know with shady criminal history is amed Lucas, so the name is now tainted for me. That said, I've always like it and variations if it (Luca). I also love the name Luna for a girl, but we'll probably never use it. Our names have already been decided, i'm sure i've told y'all a million times (Ember Victoria for girl, Lennox (middle name TBD) for a boy).


----------



## DobbyForever

I tried but there was so much and I'm sooooo tired :(

Working backwards so bare with me :)

Gigs, omg :( Im so sorry Des is still under the weather. I hope that they can figure out what he has quickly and painlessly and treat it (also quick and painless) so he can be on the mend and you and hubs can get some relief. I love the names btw. :)

As for Haribo tummies. They are ok, but SO bought a bag the other day because they had some many commercials that he totally got mind*ed into buying some haha.

CB, omg I love (but feel bad about) the anxiety poo. Have to make sure my guess doesnt conflict with anybody elses. I also get the gut feeling you will be a 39 week baby, but more towards the tail end of it. I think girlie will say howdy on the 25th. Sorry about the heat :(

As for farting.. my aussie mix has the worst farts and she has been so gassy lately. They are so bad it smells like she actually took a s* in the house and I run around looking for poo that doesnt exist. I say this because she just farted.

Bree, oooo were getting cloooooose! Sorry about the mg though. I feel like I had some for something once and it was awful. If I make to the store tomorrow then Ill deffo be grabbing wine. No chocolate though cuz I only want that when I am pmsing lol Hoping baby stays in until Sunday.

Shae, glad to hear your pooper has stopped being poopy.

Family drama, dinner was fab. SO spoiled us all and me with even more presents. My mom had the nerve to tell my big brother she wasnt coming because she wasnt invited. UMMM yes you were dork us. Whatever. Im gonna suck it up later.

PL your logic is spot on. I just got a text it is mid December.

Dunno who wanted Aiden but I loveeeee Aiden. I want Aiden as well but spells -an not -en.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, hope dinner with the brothers wasn't spoiled by too many thoughts of mom. Call it sibling time.

Gigs, darn! Fx Des will start feeling better! Gentle hugs to him.

Haribo tastes different and better made in Germany ;) no corn syrup or whatever the USA uses... :)


----------



## Breeaa

Pl, first never came. I had a csection. 

Dons, chocolate is an everyday food. Not just pmsing. Lol 

It's been 2 hrs of BH ranging from 4-7 mins. Took a long bath, more magnesium and I am chugging water. I think they're finally starting to slow down though. So stressful! This baby is being a turd!


----------



## pacificlove

Fx it stays in a bit longer brea!

As for me, I have woken up with a stabbing type of pain when I turn at night. I think those are the times where I try to do quick tosses but hip and shoulders don't turn at the same time. I just wake up from the pain.


----------



## gigglebox

Chocolate is an "every hour of the day" thing here. I can't get enough...i have a sugar addiction though, so there's that.

I also like Aiden/an, however here it is a crazy popular name. My friend has an Aiden, hubs former roommate's ex gf had an Aiden they lived with, and I swear, every time i'm at a playground with lots of kids, i hear "Aiden" getting yelled by one of the moms. That said, I still really like the sound of it. But I also have this thing about nicknames and it can't be made into a nickname i don't think, and that would bother me.

Oh no PL, that sounds really unpleasant :( i kind of forgot about all that pain associated with just getting bigger. I remember in those last several weeks waking up every time i turned over because of pain, and having to pee a million times, and needing help off the couch....hmm, this baby thing isn't sounding as fun anymore LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I don't like chocolate. It's ok like once in a blue moon in small bits. I feel awful on teacher appreciation days because I end up with my weight in chocolate that I end up giving away or throwing away :(.


----------



## pacificlove

Umm, dobs, I can no longer talk to you after admitting you throw chocolate out. Just kidding ;) I can't stand licorice. 

Gigs, no pregnancy isn't all about the glow.. the last two weekends I have been feeling so bad towards hubby. You know how you wake up in the morning, turn to hubby for a kiss and I start gagging. "Love, please don't take this the wrong way, but please get up, brush your teeth and come back." As I am trying to hold back the contents of my empty stomach.
Morning breath has never been an issue before.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- I like chocolate okay but I woukd rather have like jolly ranchers or something... Starburst etc. But no kids think all teachers love chocolate so that's what we get haha

Gigs- hope the dr can get Des on the road to recovery 

Afm- im pretty sure that I ovulated yesterday since my temp jumped up .43 today. Hoping it stays up over the next few days so I can get my crosshairs. I haven't done a cm check so im not sure what's going on with that lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I also am not a chocolate person. I like chocolate cake and ice cream. But not plain chocolate. 

Tex- great bd timing too! Yay for ovulation!

Gig- pregnancy sucks. End of story. But I absolutely hate complaining because I'm so thankful to get here and so blessed to have two babies on the way. But all I want to do is shout how much I hate it.


----------



## wookie130

MrsG- Admitting you hate pregnancy is not an act of ingratitude for your babies. ;) We get it! While you love the babies, and are thankful they're in there, growing and doing well, the physical stuff you're experiencing is NOT FUN! I don't like pregnancy, either. There are certain things that I miss about it, sure. I even miss the hospital/OB appointments! :rofl: But the discomfort, the loss of sleep, the energy being sucked out of you, the weird aches and pains, the sickness, the incessant cravings of food, the heartburn, etc., it kind of leaves one wondering what there is to love... I did love feeling the baby move, and watching the weird alien-belly stuff. I miss the doppler. But I think the things I miss the MOST, are right after the babies arrived, and I had that snuggle time in the hospital rooming in with both of them. I loved the initial "getting-to-know-you" phase with the newborns...the snuggling, and rocking, and just staring at them. Their little squeaky snuffly sounds. :cloud9: It's the most precious time we get with our children. *sniffle* Okay. Now I'm just making myself all broody and weepy. LOL!


----------



## shaescott

On the chocolate thing, I'm actually not a big chocolate person either. Most of the time if I'm craving something it's a savory food. When it's sweet, it's usually fruit.


----------



## shaescott

Ok, short poll. SO and I are arguing about food at our future wedding. I want a completely vegetarian wedding because I don't want to think about death and the fact that I paid for it at my own wedding. He insists he wants meat at his wedding. I say his meat craving is less important than my deep-rooted ethical issue with meat, and everyone can eat vegetarian meals, lack of meat won't hurt anybody if we have plenty of food for everyone. He thinks I'm forcing my ideology on the guests. So, I need your opinions. Obviously we aren't planning the wedding yet, we've got 5 years to go, but this is bothering me. 

Poll: Do you think it is okay to have a fully vegetarian menu - when most guests are meat eaters - due to the bride's ethical stance on meat?


----------



## DobbyForever

Going to play catch up once I eat but here is my latest retail therapy. The geeky stuff is part of my new tradition (buy a piece from every field trip I go on), the Gymboree pieces were on clearance PLUS an additional 30% off, I couldn't resist the hooded towel and lmfao that bib is so true. The target stuff was also clearance. I have to use a new vacuum bag because my large one is full
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wookie130

Shae- Here's my take on a vegan wedding reception:

It's a way to say "thank-you" to your guests for attending your ceremony, and unfortunately most people are omnivores. LOL!!! 

However, as a compromise (consider it one of many you'll have to make for your hubby), you could have a 50/50 vegan and omni reception. You could do this a few ways...offer a pasta bar, where half of the sauces are vegan/vegetarian options, and the other sauces contain meats or animal products. You could have vegan cupcakes and a vegan wedding cake, and if you have the right baker, no one will probably even be able to tell. :) You could also offer vegan entrees or side dishes, and then have a carving board with some meats to offer as a main course, if guests would prefer some meat with their meal. Or, if you're going to do a soup/sandwich thing, 1/2 of the soups could be vegan, and 1/2 could contain cheese or meats, etc. Same with the sandwiches. 

Just an idea! There's no reason why you have to give up your ideals, but I do feel that your guests shouldn't have to subscribe to your beliefs, either. This way, everyone is fed, and happy! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree with wookie. It's obviously your wedding and you can so whatever you want but as a meat eater I would feel kind of pushed if all food was vegetarian. I'm not sure that makes sense. Lol I would have options for both to please everyone.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, I think there are plenty of meatless options that are delicious and served at weddings. I wouldn&#8217;t worry about &#8220;imposing your ideology&#8221; on guests; HOWEVER, it is also HIS wedding. So if the groom says he wants meat, then I don&#8217;t think you should force him to be veggie less. I&#8217;m a meat eater, and no subbing or excluding of meat will cut it when I want meat. I&#8217;m never satiated, I get cranky, and I get an upset stomach. You both have strong opinions on this, and you have to compromise or one of you has to give in. Does he want meat just for himself? Or is he voicing this on behalf of friends and family? I think it&#8217;s ok to have a fully vegetarian menu at a wedding (guests are getting a paid meal and free entertainment so their opinion does not count), but if the argument is between you and hubby and he doesn&#8217;t agree with a fully veggie menu then I wouldn&#8217;t have one. But I love meat. So I&#8217;m biased. I would try to get to the root of why he is so hell bent on meat.

Greenie, Wookie is so right. I f*ing hate being pregnant. It&#8217;s miserable! Cue Baby Momma Rant from WTE. There&#8217;s lots to love and lots to hate, and none of it makes you ungrateful or selfish or anything negative. It makes you human.

And ty Green and Shae for getting it! Like chocolate syrup or cake or whatever is cool but eating just straight up chocolate bars or chocolate candy is meh.

Tex, yay for timing and confirmed O! Got everything crossed for this cycle! And lol RIGHT?! You can even drop hints. Although, I do always get a ring pop from at least one male student a year. Which is both creepy and adorable. Last year, it was from the kid who gave me the Amazon gift card and I may possibly name our son after hahaha. SO HHHAAAAATTTTEEEED that kid! He was so jealous of him. I was always telling him the kid is offing 7 years old. :rofl:

PL, I didn&#8217;t want to be your friend anyway!!! Jk please don&#8217;t leave me. ;) I hate licorice but as a kid I loved using them as straws. Also lol about the morning breath hahaha. Do you have any idea what the pain is? :(

Gigs, I would call my Aidan &#8216;A&#8217; for short. Which makes me giggle because I always think of Pretty Little Liars when I say it. If you went for -an spelling you could technically use Dan or any relative of Dan for a nickname. His middle name would have been D- so I was thinking classic initial nickname: A.D. But I hear you. Whenever I think of a name, I stop to think about nicknames and if I like them. Or how the first and middle name sounds because when they are in semi-trouble that&#8217;s what you&#8217;ll be yelling down the hallway :rofl:

AFM, I would officially categorize my period as light. I feel super energetic and my back doesn't hurt and I have zero cramping. It's super weird. Like... a too good to be true period lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- what does the bib say? I can't see!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I just realized that because the original file was too big and so I had to do a screenshot. One sec
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Michellebelle

Aidan/Aiden is such a cute name!

Dobs, you are going to be set with baby clothes once you get a BFP! Those are all adorable!

Shae, I'd personally want meat! Hehe. I know vegetarians who have gotten married, but they've all had a meat option. But it is your wedding, so its for you and SO to decide what works for you both. Luckily, like you mentioned, you've got awhile to think about it and decide!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I love it! There's a maternity shirt that says "if these people are my family I'm never coming out" I want it SOO bad!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I'll forgive you because we are on the same page about licorice ;) :haha:
No idea what the pain is about, I am seeing the mw next week so will ask her. 
Love the bib!

Tex, yay for confirmed o, let the countdown begin! 

Shae, I agree with what has been said on wedding food. For meats you can always make sure your caterer uses ethical, organic etc sources for his meat. If he buys from Costco or superstore, skip him, but rather use a caterer that sources from the local farms. At least you know those animals were raised in green pastures, where either killed on site or trailered to the butcher in small quantities with minimal travel (usually within a 20-50km radius here) unlike the big chains who transport their animals in for hundreds of miles.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- great point about asking the caterer where he/she gets their meat! 

Also, about your pain.. I don't know much with pregnancy but is it round ligament pain? Or have you already been dealing with that?


----------



## claireybell

Could be ligament pain Pacific or early stages of spd maybe.. I have horrendous time rolling over at night, im all grunts & ouch's lol! But its not pleasant! 

Ive never been a really sweet toothed girl or LOVED chocolate but this pg i csnt get enough choc & ice cream stuff, each time i walk through kitchen im in the fridge getting chocolate Lol! Not sure what Haribo jelly sweets are made of here in uk but they are so yummy! Mmmm!

Thats rubbish Des is poorly again Gigs, is it another high Temp? Or sickness bless him :hugs: hope Dr can get him on the mend! 

I have to say apart from the acheyness & feeling sicky in first tri, i love being pregnant, after my food aversions went away aswell & you can eat again, everything just tastes bloody lovely Lol! 

Tex thats a definate temp shift there :thumbup: 

MrsG i'd love that pg shirt & have to get it aswell ha ha! I love the lil baby vest tops that say 'i just did 9months inside' hehe! 

Awww cute Bib Dobs :) im glad period is light for you hun & you got extra spoilt from SO! 

Shae we went to a Vegan wedding a couple of yrs ago & literally every single thing had to be vegan at reception including alcohol! It wasnt too bad & all guests attending reception were asked to make or bring along one vegan food dish, there was LOADs to eat & it was really tastey & such a good idea! There were some tastey currys had been made, allsorts! I made Potatoe salad made with vegan mayo ha ha! But me being a meat eater, i love a good mix buffet with chicken wings & mini sausages mmmm!

I hope i dont deliver on 39+1 thats very soon & its scary haha! Just before 40wks be nice, all of a sudden you'll see a random short post from me saying 'omg ...cm dilated' or f**k me contractions hurt! Lol


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the opinions girls, I appreciate it. I think a compromise of local humanely raised meat could work. I still won't be happy to pay for deaths, but like someone said, it's SO's wedding too.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, Mrs G: I am leaning towards round ligament pain. 

Besides the ms and aches and pains, pregnancy isn't that bad for me (yet?). 
I keep thinking of that movie "what to expect when you are expecting" and think who do I relate to the most? I've come to the conclusion that am my own thing. :haha:

I'd really like some sushi right about now... I know bad... But I saw someone eating it on tv


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol! I'm totally wendy on that movie, not the crazy baby obsessed pre- pregnancy (ok maybe a little? Lol) but the end pee her pants tell the truth on how much it sucks wendy! I thought I'd be one of those women who love pregnancy and talks to her belly every day and is active. Ya well none of that's happening because I'm either throwing up, sleeping, or miserable with a headache. Haha 

CB- I can't get over how close you are!! 

Pl- I've had round ligament pain since like 6 weeks. It's not too bad yet mostly annoying. I feel your pain girl!



LADIES!! 4 weeks until sex scan!!!! I can't even belive it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I do like the ethically source meat idea! It'll likely be more costly. BUT if SO just wants it for himself then maybe get him a humanely raised and slaughtered meat product and everyone else does vegetarian.

CB Awww I just hope you deliver before I go on vk in a week and a half. I'll still have data service but unless I spring for Internet I may not be on much. Who am I kidding... Those whale pics aren't going to post themselves to Facebook lolol

Green I love that maternity shirt idea! Must find! My coworker and I were talking today cuz she covered my class so I could buy the onesies, and she said she totally gets it because she buys maternity clothes.

I'm set onesies up to 3m onesies. So I am forcing myself to buy mostly/only 6m-12m now. I don't have any sleepwear but I never find anything cute.

Gigs, update on des?

Awww pl sorry about the sushi craving. I mean teeeechnically if you got it from a reputable restaurant with safe handling it's supposed to be ok. My Hawaiian cousin ate her weight in sushi and high Mercury fish. Her kids turned out ok. Except for being well... Her kids lol. Do you consider yourself a hybrid of the WTE moms? Or just totally your own...

I feel like I would be Squeaks (blanking on her name) the long term ttcer who is baby obsessed. The one who is hardcore no cell phone near the belly, breast is best, do I look like I want to drug my baby?! (Lol except I do, I'm sorry baby but the epi is happening if I can get over the whole needle thing). But definitely "it's not me it's the baby!" Haha anytime I farted or got hairy down there when pregnant "it's the baby stfu *cry* I'm not beautiful to you anymore *yell* maybe if you massage my ankle...zZz"


----------



## DobbyForever

Green four weeks today?! Crazy! Are you doing another fun announcement?

And lol I thought i would be a jolly pregnant woman too but nope.

Passed my first clot. Starting to look like a real af but no pain yet woot woot


----------



## pacificlove

Probably a combination with Wendy Aka "squeaks". Still waiting for my glow. Do I look like I want to drug my baby? 

Well, mw and I talked food very early on she said "well, I have moms that watch everything they eat the first time around and are eating raw fish, deli meats etc the second or third time around. Eat what feels right" I say "wohoooo" to that! After then talking to my mom who said "30 years ago we didn't have all those rules and look how you turned out!" I wouldn't feel bad eating a good sourced piece of sushi or seared tuna steak.

As for round ligament, I've had the comparable weak stabbing pains during the day for weeks, but night time and waking up from it is new.

Dobs, you seem so organized for all the clothes etc.. I keep trying to do my research for things and just get overwhelmed and give up. For example: We've decided to go cloth diapers unless we are out of the house. But there are so many different types. How to choose?
Do you think the cruise ship won't have free wifi? Never been on a cruise, but I rely on free wifi when traveling outside of Canada. ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Re the 30 years ago comment, right?M. Not to mention the health codes/sanitary codes/transport systems around food transport and handling have improved so much.

I am not organized. I do like research though so I guess I am part Jules. I LOVE the pamphlets on the walls at the gyno. It started with one onesie SO liked and it was on clearance so I knew it would be gone. That turned into a target clothes spree. And hen every time I go to target I just swing by that section to check out the deals. Problem with that is target rarely adds new stuff, so today I was driving passed the mall and I remembered they have a store there I wanted to check out. So I went and ended up looking at Sears, The Children's Place, Gymboree, Macy's, and one other store. I LOVE onesies because they are so cute so everything I buy is a onesie lol.i no pants, no sleepwear... i have a $5 rule with exceptions (the museum geek shirts were way overpriced but it's a memory and supports the museum) and anything I adore can be bought as long as it is at least on sale or my total purchase is under $30. But there is no method. Other than when I tallied up my clothes because I was worried I overbought for nb and 3m. I haven't updated though....


----------



## DobbyForever

sadly ncl does not have free wifi and it's something ridiculous to get it per day/whole trip. But since everything is already included and I'm not doing excursions except maybe one... I wouldn't mind springing for wifi. Lies they have free wifi poolside.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, who doesn't offer free wifi these days! Tell the cruise ship people to get on with the times ;) seriously, here I have wifi along side the road where I join the ferry line up to get off the island.. one of the internet providers even set up a number of businesses with wifi hotspots. Where I stop, I don't have to turn on my data plan...

I like your theory on baby clothes shopping.

30 years ago sounds like a long time ago, I feel old now :( things have definitely changed since then.


----------



## claireybell

Waah 4 wks until sexing scan ahhh im very excited for you MrsG! Do you have any 'feelings' of what they may be? :)


----------



## gigglebox

Green, i can't wait until your scan
And can't wait to see what bre's having!

Dobs, thanks for asking about Des. He's much better this morning. Still a cough but no more fever thank god. I took him to dr yesterday and they confirmed virus, so we're just waiting it out.

Unfortunately, hubs texted me from work saying he's getting sick :( hope he's at least well enough tonight to watch des for my class...


----------



## claireybell

So glad its a virus & nothing more serious Gigs! Not that im glad hes sick of course, bless him :hugs: 

I wonder if hubs is getting the same Virus as Des has? What class are you doing this evening?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol quick reply re wifi the bell is about to ring. They offer it poolside because if they offer it in cabin then nobody would leave their rooms and buy drinks lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh i'm guessing hubs got exactly what des had. Hope it's not as bad for hubs! 

I'm teaching a painting class tonight ^_^ 3 students, but two of them are strangers so i am nervous! Hope it goes well and this is the start of success!


----------



## claireybell

Oh you'll be great Gigs no doubt :thumbup: Hope hubs isnt as bad so you can take the class X


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx hubs doesn't get it as bad. Glad to hear the doctors figured it out fkr Des though.


----------



## Breeaa

Omg CB! 9 days left. You're in single digits!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I keep waiting for CB or Bre to post that they think they're going into labor! Lol


----------



## Breeaa

I'm sure I still have a few weeks unfortunately. All of these fake contractions are just teasing me! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs Hf with the class! Not fun hubs is getting sick so take care of yourself! Glad des is bettering

Soooo tired that's all I have for now


----------



## JLM73

Hi chickies....:coffee:
Nothing new/interesting here. Hubs bday was ystrdy and he was a downright jackass and ruined bday dinner :growlmad:
Literally left before we could even eat....
Then had the nerve today to suggest we eat at the same placwe:saywhat:
Whatevs....


----------



## gigglebox

Uggggh this week! Des is almost 100%, but i have scratchy throat hubs and now my back is messed up! I getting painful spasms down the side every now and again, and of course they came up today :( i've been working so hard on cleaning/painting the house that i know i've made it worse, and now i can't find my heating pad and i'm miserable...i'm so worried about teaching class tonight. I'm wondering if i can teach from a seated position...


----------



## gigglebox

J what happened? What was he so upset over?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, the class is for your friend and people? I'm sure they would be forgiving if you need to sit while you teach. I do it all the time lol. As long as you still find time to get up and give one-on-one feedback they won't care. Hope you feel better!

J boooo what happened? Re going back to the same place... Guys are dumb


----------



## gigglebox

The friend specifically requested this class date and painting. The two strangers are not friends of anyone i know. So i hope it isn't awkward...

Currently icing my back :(


----------



## claireybell

J what happened? I swear blokes have their hormonal weeks but without the period!! Hope you guys are ok though.. 

Oh Gigs no.. Do you have any strong painkillers you can take for your back? 

Ha ha no excitement over here yet.. Lotsa rock hard bh tightening tummy which then is feeling more ouchy down low but nothing that il ouch out loud about! Everythings ready for her now so im just waiting ha ha!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb, I read an article once that said men's hormones fluctuate like women's on a predictable cycle and they go through a milder but still very real "moody" stage like women lol. What is your favorite thing you have bought for baby so far? That thing that you are so ready to either put here in or show her or show off to friends (if you haven't already).

Gigs :( No words just sadness and hope your back doesn't give you too much grief tonight. They have wine and painting. If they complain, just double up on the wine hahaha ;)


----------



## claireybell

I have the crib all ready with lil bumper bales & a yellow blanket :) her new soft bunny or 'Mrs Rabbit' according to Riley lol is sat at top of crib in the corner hehe! Thinking im getting a Moses basket for our lounge now.. More shopping *sigh* ha ha! 
Have lotsa cute red & flowery outfits, just praying she def is a girl :haha: 

Is your period still being light Dobs?? What date do you go away on cruise holiday? Just thinking about your ovulation...


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute!!! Cannot wait to see her. Is a Moses basket like a bassinet? I hear that term a lot but dunno what it is lol

Nope. I bled A LOT overnight/this morning. Woke up having soaked through two thin pads, my underwear, and sweatpants. Murder scene status. Yhad to change my pad every 1.5hours until lunch. It seems to be lightening up now but it's dark red and clotty like it should be. I see CD 10 and CD 11, so I'll be sure to be those days. I leave cd 12 and don't come back until cd 19. =\. Don't know if I am more worried about SO changing his mind or missing O


----------



## DobbyForever

Or the fact if I fall my due date is smack dab at the beginning of SBAC testing...


----------



## DobbyForever

But my o has been all over
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, looks like the most likely scenario is o'ing around 13-15. What cd are you leaving for your cruise?

Painting class was great, despite only two students. They are already talking about booking me for a peivate class next month! I am so excited!

Unfortunately my back pain is f'ing horrendous. And i'm pretty sure i'm going to ov earlier than expected and i can't even get bd in because i'm in too much pain :cry: i am getting so many spasms, i can't get up from a sitting position, and i'm getting spasms so intense it literally paralyzes my body and i can't move...and then i start sobbing from pain, and the deep breaths of my gasping from pain are triggering more spasms. I had leftover muscle relaxers from last time this happened (although it wasn't as severe) and i took one, but it's not touching the pain this time :( tried an ice pack as well as soaking in a hot bath for 30 minutes...no dice, and i got spasms getting out of the tub. Not cool. If i'm like this in the morning i'm calling the doctor for stronger drugs.


----------



## JLM73

Hubs was late getting back, so late to dinner, then mom complained, he bought into her sh*t I was over both of them, and he paid for our drinks and went to the car with mom leaving me inside ALONE trying to make excuses to the server about where they went :growlmad:....yea Bitch switch FULL ON at that point.


----------



## DobbyForever

What makes you think early O? Would hubs he done for some insem if bd is too painful? Glad the class went well though!

I leave CD 12 early morning so CD 11 will be the last opportunity for bd


----------



## claireybell

You never know dobs, get some jiggy in before you go, sometimes all it takes is one time 2/3 days before ovulation :) Fx hun!! 

Gigs i really feel for you hun.. I hope you had managed to get some degree of sleep in the night! Def call Dr for some stronger painkillers :thumbup: sadly back issues ate something that just has to be waited out :( my sisters back goes every now & then & shes f**ked basically for quite a few days! How did you do your initial injury hun? Sorry about poss no bd this cycle... Awesome that class went well & they want to rebook you! ;)

Omg J thats s**ty!!! Hope you sort it out! Was it his birthday meal that was ruined & not yours! My Dad did that to my mum once & she walked out & left him in there but he started kicking off so dont blame her for walking out! Parenting blazing rows uhh! If it was mine, i wouldve stayed & got drunk on my own!! :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, I'm reading along to see what's happening in all your lives, just don't have anything interesting to post. I still don't really have any symptoms, my belly is just growing and I'm grateful to be loving pregnancy so far (especially reading what some of you are going through!). Will be going for my 12weeks fetal assessment scan on Monday, can't wait to see if baby is doing ok. 

Dobby- is there any way that you can switch to a different gynaecologist or reproductive specialist, or do your healthcare benefits require you to use the dismissive doctor? 

Giggles- that sounds so hectic! Hope you get some pain relief. Does it happen very often? 

Claire- all the best with your impending labour, it's SO EXCITING! ! Good luck....!!! Hope you have some funny stories to post on the labour story thread but, for your sake, no embarrassing ones ;).

Mrsgreen- sorry to hear you are suffering so much. Fx your symptoms let up a bit as you approach second tri. X


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. Waiting for 8am to roll on so i can phone the dr for a appointment asap. Forget who asked what but my back goes every few months. It seems to be nothing in particular. A few times it's been like this, other times it's been sciatic pain. This is the worst it's ever been though. Seriously, it's worse than the contractions i experienced in labor(granted i got an epi at 4cm, but it didn't set and wore off immediately). 

The reason i think i'm going to o soon is i had fertile cm yesterday and minor o pain. Hoping i get some quality pain killers today and can bd tonight.


----------



## shaescott

Hi guys sorry to be gone so long. 

Gigs I'm sorry about the pain, hope it eases up. 

Fern, I'm so excited for your scan!

Green, yay for only 4 weeks left!

J, I'm sorry your mom was a b* and upset your SO. 

CB, you're getting so close! Aaaaaggghhh!

Dobs, sorry about AF. Have fun on the cruise though! I've been on ncl, but I don't remember free wifi at the pool so you're lucky haha! And yeah the pricing is outrageous, and the wifi is a bit slow too. It takes forever to load videos and stuff, don't even bother. 

SO and I have been fighting a lot lately. Partially due to stress, partially because he doesn't know how to make goddamn plans!!! Ugh. I wanna take him to an aerial adventure park today but it's gonna start thunderstorm raining at 4:30 and they close when there's thunder (not rain though) and I need to know when he's gonna be able to get here so I know what to book or if we can even go at all and he has a doctor's appt and doesn't even know what time it is like stop relying on your mommy you're an adult.


----------



## DobbyForever

J, when you say Hubs bought into mom's bs you mean he sided with her?! I thought he knew she was a manipulator! Boo. So sorry you had to deal with that. I'm glad it was his birthday and not yours though. I've been there though. SO gets super entitled (well, more than usual :rofl:) on his birthday. I swear every other sentence is "I shouldn't have to deal with this on my birthday" and I'm like then STFU and let me do my thing hahaha. Men. Have things cooled down since?

Gigs, really hoping you get some better meds so you can bd tonight and catch that eggie!

Fern, I was just thinking about you and wondering how you are! So excited for your scan on Monday!! Can't wait to hear how bubs is doing. Re: my dismissive doctors. I can switch around, but they really aren't being dismissive lol I am a whiner. There is nothing gynecologically wrong with me. They indulge some tests because of my anxiety disorder; they'll even grant me unnecessary ultrasounds just for peace of mind... but they have to draw the line somewhere. Take this cycle for example: absolutely nothing wrong with me. I actually really like the group of doctors at my hometown clinic. It is well worth the 30m drive because the ones in my new town are awful! I totally feel like a patient number over there. They actually told me to stop coming into the gyno and to see my pcp because there is nothing wrong with my lady bits so if I think something is wrong I have to go to my reg doctor because they didn't want to see me anymore.

CB, I will deffo be getting jiggy. SO knows. Not just because ttc but we haven't done it in ages and I don't want to hit an iceberg and think, "I wish I had sex one last time before I died!" I'm not even joking or exaggerating. I may be one CD ahead because I keep going back and forth as to whether to label 13dpo as a light period. I did have to use a pad, but by the end of the day it was probably about a panty liner's worth of blood... plus the temp was still high... But it would make me feel better lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Shae boo! How long ago were you on NCL? It's my family's go to cruise line because we need freestyle dining lol. We've been cruising with them since 2009, and they have offered free wifi in pools and I want to say even lounge areas (but pools for sure). But that wifi was slow as dirt and I'm not a fan of trying to answer personal emails or FB in front of strangers on a public wifi. The room wifi was ok. Not great. But it was like $12-20 a day! I'm just so excited for a vacation. I haven't had one in so long.

OMG Shae. Do you watch "Devious Maids" because that reminds me of the new eye candy this season whose mom did EVERYTHING for him.


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, I'm sorry to hear you're in so much pain. I hope you get some relief soon! 

Dobs, you get that bd! Lol 

J, sorry about hubs and your mom. 

Fern, yay! Can't wait for your scan! 

CB, I came on expecting to see you had your baby. I just had a feeling, apparently I was wrong! XD


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all! Rx drugs kicking in as we speak :thumbup:

Hubs stayed home today which is amazing. Unfortunately Des is being really whiney today, partially due to a raw booty hole, and hubs is getting impatient with him. 

Dobs, does SO know he's gotta deliver a full shipment of swimmers?


----------



## claireybell

Haha nooo such luck yet Breea! DO is hoping she'll stay put until at leaat 40wks+ so the new roof is fully weathered in..! But i think i may buy some Raspberry Leaf tea teabags tomorrow, have 1 cup a day & see how i go! Has your ouchy bh eased up? Hope that Magnesium is doing the trick hun..

Fern yay for scan!! What date is it booked in for? I love 12wk scan piccys :hugs: i bet i fart or something in labour, SO was like 'Yeah i bet you s**t whilst pushing' hahaa! Id be mortified!! 

Hope Drs given you some strong painkillers Gigs so you ride that bd wagon tonight & tomorrow :thumbup: 

Dobby, lol! Bless you, will there be Icebergs on Alaskan waters then? Is it winter there at the moment? Im rubbish with seasons abroad..!

Wheres Campn? Hope your ok chick..


----------



## claireybell

Bless Des' butt!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww poor des! :(. And hubs too. I'm losing my patience with my summer school kids

SO promised me :spermy: and ttc but I only believe it once I feel it in my lady bits


----------



## Breeaa

CB, magnesium is evil. My poor body can not handle any more. I haven't taken any more since I haven't had regular BH. It's almost Sunday and then I will welcome any BH that feel like coming! 
You're almost to 40 weeks so I can accept that. I'm just ready to see your sweetness and hear all about your vbac. ;) 

Dobs, lol that made me chuckle! I actually hate the feeling of man juice in my lady bits, eww slimy eww no. XD 


Gigs, I sympathize with des. The magnesium has given me the same thing. Lmao Hope his little bum feels better soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs what did I miss! SO is on the wagon with you????

Gigs, I hope the back is feeling better.

I was gone from home all day yesterday so left the ducks to the ravens. I won that round and got a new record of eggs while gone! Sadly I forgot to close the last of the hatches when I locked the girls up last night. The ravens got revenge this morning and left me 3 eggs.. gah!!! Happy to report that we must likely picked up a food truck as a regular customer. All of the beef, bison etc that he uses is local so it wasn't hard to convince him to try out a dozen duck eggs. :)

Hubby is now taking his 3 day weekend so was able to come home with me last night. We had a bit of a scare last night. Usually our cat is excellent at coming home as soon as it gets dark but she didn't last night. I left her inside the house while I was gone so figured she was mad at me for being locked up. We called and searched, I was worried all night, woke up twice and checked if she snuck in... Thankfully around 4 am I heard noise from the bathroom window... It's not an easy way in for a cat, but possibe. She's back for now and has barely left the surroundings of the house. Who knows what she was up to last night. If she had chosen to come through the kitchen window I wouldn't have woken up.


----------



## gigglebox

I do wonder what those kitties do with their nights on the town! 

Meds are working, not eliminating the pain but taking the edge off which is good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol what is BH again? I want to say bowel something but I have no idea. Pretty sure I already asked but goldfish memory.

Breee I LOVE the feeling of man juice. It's honestly 99.9% of the reason I even both dtd. DTD is not fun for me physically. It's about the connection. And nothing says we're connected more than literally feeling (GRAPHIC) him inside you and then getting to walk around with him inside of you for the rest of the day. I can't even O if I know there's a condom or pullout involved.

PL it's ok. We're on and off the wagon so much I barely keep track anymore. But he did tell me like a week or two that he'd be willing to try this cycle. I was about to tell him this cycle is terrible timing but I caught myself. I think it's because he swore I was preggo so he kind of got used to the idea of me being preggo again. I did get a load when we last BD so we'll see what happens.

Glad you were able to figure out how to keep the ravens out! Sorry they exacted revenge though at the first chance they got. Yay for the food truck deal!!!! Glad kitty showed up! I have definitely been on the wrong end of that worry before! I used to sleep with every window open when kitty wouldn't come home so that I could hear her meow whenever she turned up. The worst is she was the type that comes when called, and sometimes even then she wouldn't so I knew she was far away or (in panic mode) I would think she was dead.

Gigs I'm glad you are getting some relief. Maybe by tonight it'll ease the pain soon/eventually :( hugs

Random baby product question: So I know now-a-days moms are all natural and organic for my kid blah blah. My district adopted a policy that we can only use Honest baby wipes because the other ones have harmful chemicals. But then the other day one of my mom friends was saying Honest Company is such a joke. Any thoughts on Honest/ other companies promoting healthy/organic/natural baby products? I can only think of like Babyganics, Honest, California Baby...


----------



## Breeaa

BH are Braxton hicks gigs. Basically practice contractions. They trick you into thinking labor is starting or is coming soon and then fizzle away and leave you upset. Hehe 

I haven't used honest wipes or diapers. We use pampers sensitive wipes. I wanted to get the free honest company trial but decided not to spend 6$ on shipping. Lol 

I have bought babyganics or whatever they're called. The diapers are super soft but haven't used the wipes yet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo I heard of those. How do you know when it is the real thing?/ hospital time?

I usually but Huggles lil smugglers and their natural wipes when j make diaper cakes because that's what my coworker said to get. But I know nothing. Like huggies versus pampers; graco vs chicco; avent vs Phillips UGH


----------



## campn

Ladies I'm here I've been reading and trying to keep up but totally overwhelmed! I'm thinking of every one of you and love you all! 

Dobby- I know so many moms really like honest diapers/wipes (for their cute prints) but I've no idea if it's worth the hype honestly. I see it all over Facebook but the moms are being paid to promote it usually. I buy organic and non organic so to me it's an overpriced company with no real difference than the other big companies around. I've read bad reviews on Amazon concerning their diapers how they don't hold much pee and constantly leak. I've never personally used it though so I don't know, and really their price keeps me away!


----------



## claireybell

Glad the BH have eased off Breea, oooh your nearly at '37wks term' hehee exciting times :) Ah im excited to see what sex your baby is hehe! I have a weird feeling i wont vbac, il go over the full 12 days & then il get sectioned i bet lol! Im hoping not too so i can experience some labour, am i mad?! :haha: Are you getting stabby shooting pains in your foo foo? I swear shes punching through nerves lol

Im a Nappy snob, i love using Pampers & honestly they were the only ones that never leaked & kept Rileys butt dry & nappy rash free! Have tried other nappies but they're never really dry at night! I have bumper packs of Pampers Sensitive baby wipes also :thumbup:

I hate the feeling of squidgy dribbly spunk in me lol! That feeling when it trickles out here & there for couple hrs later, i call them 'little visits from SO' ha ha! I text him saying 'just had a little visit from you' :haha: 

Glad those meds take the edge off enough that you can poss get bd in gigs! 

Kitty Cats are lil monkeys arent they?! I hate it when one of my cats goes a wandering & its out of character! Makes me really worry, i would wake early hrs & open back door shaking cat treats & biscuits box haha! Glad kitty came in safe though!


----------



## campn

Claire- Can't believe you're having her so soon!!! Where has the time gone!? I still remember your first positive pregnancy test with the kitchen in the background!!


----------



## claireybell

I know its crazy!! Im here already! Eeek! How you doing with things hun? Love your Avatar bumpy pic :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Dobbles I cant comment on the 'how do you know if there real contractions or BH ones' as ive never laboured, im guessing the real thing is more achey painful like period type cramps? Or not ha ha! Hell, i could be dilating now & id never know :shock:


----------



## campn

Claire- You won't go overdue. I believe in your uterus! Have you tried red raspberry leaf tea?? I've heard wonderful things about it esp for attempting a vbac! 

Oh BHs don't hurt, they just feel like your whole entire stomach gets so tight for a minute then they're gone. I compare them to a very bad bloat/indigestion. The real contractions feel like period cramps that come and go in intervals. I ignored mine so long that by the time I got to the hospital I was 4 cms!


----------



## Breeaa

When they are consistent and get more painful is when they say it's real. Some say they also get pain in their backs, but I don't remember that with my last birth until things got farther along. Braxton hicks shouldn't hurt, they are just uncomfortable. 

yeah there are a lot of brands to choose from but I go with what works for me instead of what others think is best. Some people like luvs diapers, but they always leaked with my kids. We use sensitive wipes instead of scented because my kids would break out. We have to buy aveeno for eczema/dry skin instead of Johnson&Johnson. I bought a graco travel system because it met my requirements (jogging stroller for desert roads, car seat wasn't too bulky, material didn't feel cheap). You'll have your preferences when baby is here! Don't worry about what other people say, in the end something that works for them might not work for you. It'll be a learning experience for you! Some people try 3-4 different brands of diapers before finding one they like! 

My fave diaper brand is pampers swaddler a because they're super soft and flexible but when baby gets bigger we switch to something more affordable. Kirkland diapers are pretty good, similar to huggies little movers which I like for older babies.


----------



## Breeaa

CB, you're vbacing for sure! I didn't think I'd have mine last time but at 40 weeks I went into labor! 

Campn, yes period cramps is a good description! I was trying to think of how to describe it but it didn't come to my mind. lol 

How are you doing btw?


----------



## campn

Yep what Bree said! Just do all those old wives tales that naturally induce labor! I've a few friends who had successful vbacs back to back! 

Bree- I'm good hun! Been pricking my fingers like its my job now hehe, luckily it's not as painful as I thought it'd be. My numbers have been really good so I hope they leave go into labor all naturally. How are you!? Getting so so close too! I'm a little jealous! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Well poop (pun intended) I was hoping for some one size fits all lol. I don't want to learn the hard way hahaha. I'd rather just benefit from everyone else's wisdom. ;)

Interesting info on BH. Hopefully one day I'll know them myself hahaha such a weird thing to wish for

CB I'm with Campn I cannot believe you are going to have your little girl any day now! I also don't think you'll go over and am hoping for your vbac!

Campn I also cannot believe you are 31w. Crazy


----------



## Breeaa

I remember finger pricking with ds. It was such a pain to remember 4 times a day! I don't envy you. I got so lucky that I didn't have it again this time. Yay for your numbers being good! I guess that means you're used to the diet now? You learning all of the ropes and recipes? I can't believe you're already 31 weeks! This is just flying by for all of us. 

Yep, almost there! Sunday is 37 weeks and my all clear date to go into labor for midwife!!! I'm so relieved it's almost here because I've been having BH and some nights they were 4-7 mins apart for hours. I'm like, that'll be my luck. Right before being cleared to go with midwife I'll go into labor and have to go to hospital instead. Almost there though. Then we can find out what this mystery baby is. Everybody needs to start making their guesses soon!! :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Bree I forgot my original guess so going with girl now lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I also was hoping it was one size fits all! Soon we're going to start stacking up on diapers while they're on sale. I mean we will need them with two lol 

Bre- I say boy, mostly because we have no boys here yet. I forgot do you have names picked out?

Campn- so glad you checked in and things seem to be a little better. Also, 31 weeks?! How did that even happen??

CB- I don't think you'll go over and if so, there's no way you'll go over by 12 days. 

Pl- I swear cats do that to drive us crazy. My baby goes out at night and sleeps all darn day. I try to keep her in but she's an escape artist. I think she goes out to catch bugs as there's lots of flying bugs out at night. 

Gig- glad the meds are somewhat working. Hopefully DH and Des (even though he's on the mend already) get better quickly.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Pampers in my opinion is a good place to start! But I've noticed every baby reacts differently! My son leaked with huggies but never pampers, while my niece leaked with pampers but never huggies. Maybe it's a body shape thing??

Bree- I'm still eating the same things! I told my doctor that and she thinks because I'm very small like short and small bones and not into sugary food at all that my body couldn't deal with all the sugar, while it deals just fine with normal food. I don't even drink juice! I'm not at all surprised that I failed! 

Are you ladies going to try any natural labor inducing remedy??

Dobby- I wanted to say hooray for SO willing to donate to the cause!! I did a little happy dance for you :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Body shape could be a factor.

Lol campn no dancing until I get my :spermy: and confirm O. But idk I have this good feeling


----------



## campn

Green- We must have posted at the same time cause I just saw your post! Time is going by so fast I can't believe you're finding out the sex so soon! I'm so so excited! How are you feeling hun? I also felt very miserable until 18-19 weeks then it got a bit better but there's always something new that comes up and ruins it. 

Also ladies, whatever you do, do not google images of babies crowning. Now my lady bits are all shriveled up inside of me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want to google it so bad now haha!
I move noticed new things pop up already. So glad we're having two in one. I don't really want to do this again. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

Lol I've been youtubing birth videos for months now. It doesn't bother me anymore. I am terrified of crowning though I've heard the ring of fire lasts a few seconds. Ahh still scared. 

Green, I think boy too! We do have names picked but dh doesn't like the boy name, I'm not budging though. Our girl name has been picked out for over a year now, maybe longer and I'm hesitant on it because it's so long. 

We have Nolan picked out for a boy and Aileana (Ailee for nickname) for a girl. I prefer Eilee (eye-lee) but dh hates it and he won't budge on the girls name. He has unique taste in names, when we were pregnant with dd he wanted Genevieve and I was like no! Lol We just need a girls middle name now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I'm glad you veteod Genevieve. I love Nolan and aileana. Very unique.

Greenie I forgot are you stopping with the two?

Oh Campn why would you google that? I actually thought about it but then came to my senses. Dunno why. I like watching the water births on baby story. Dunno how I feel about watching stuff on YouTube. Feels more personal lol

Btw does anybody else laugh at YouTube red? Like did not know about other less family friendly site names that sound like that? :rofl: you know one guy in that meeting thought it was bad but didn't want to be that guy who pointed out what it sounds like and have to explain how they knew


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm so confused... YouTube red?

DH wants two. I want three. But let's be real and see how two foes first lol 

Bre- I love those names!


----------



## DobbyForever

I forget what what it is but they have been advertising it at lot in theaters. Something about streaming movies and tv shows, I'm always too busy laughing at the name to pay attention.

Lol Greenie maybe once twinnies are ready to help out a third will start sounding good :). I looooved helping feed and change diapers when I was 8/9.

So my mom, as usual, no apology. Emails me to ask if I want a spa day before vk and that she bought me a sled dog excursion lmfao


----------



## campn

Bree - Ugh why do men think they can pick names!? :p they're not pregnant or pushing out a baby! Stand your ground! My sister is 36 weeks and every time she loves a name her husband is like nope, and I ask her how are you letting this fly!? :p 

Dobby- Cause I've no common sense! I will seriously Google anything scary just to annoy and scare myself, but really I googled it to send it to my sister who is having her first next month, cause I'm an amazing sister like that! In my defense she's constantly texting me disgusting things. 
I've no idea what's YouTube red is either. 

Green- I think you'll want a third cause having two at once will go so fast and then you'll miss that baby stage, I do wonder if I'll want a third but so far I think two is the plan. Just don't wait 4 years like me cause I feel like I'm starting over with every thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YL9RetC0ook
YouTube red commercial.

Lol Campn on the names. Luckily SO has never picked names out so I get to do whatever I feel like buahaha and omg Campn don't be mean to her! Jk jk. Reminds me of those birthing videos movie characters always watch and flip out over.


----------



## TexasRider

When e picked out my daughters name DH wasn't too happy with it but I told him I got 2 votes on name choice cause I had to carry the baby and deliver it.... He agreed to my
Name choice after that. Lol

I just want one more baby... That's it and I will be done....

No Way in heck I would have googled birth videos... I would have been even more scared lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex! I see someone got her crosshairs woot woot!

I like veto plans like in Friends. Idk. I just want to agree. SO things Aidan is dumb but cute why I wanted it, and he actually liked Aria. Problem is now that they fade his ok I dunno if I want them haha


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I got my crosshairs! Thank God! Today's spike was slightly less than the spike on cd 14 so I'm pretty sure I Od on cd 13. Either way I have good timing. 

DH and I have already agreed on names for the next child. Girl- Tara Lois and Boy -Travis Orlan. The middle names are family members names who have passed. Lois my aunt and Orlan was my dads middle
Name. 

I know what you mean though Dobs it's like once they say ok it kinda takes some of the fun out lol


----------



## shaescott

Lol on YouTube Red. You can keep videos playing in the background and extra stuff but it costs money. 

Breeaa I'm thinking girl for some reason. As for the name issue, SO hasn't put up much fight yet but I'm not pregnant so we'll see. He likes more traditional names though so he doesn't like Lilia but we have other reasons to discard that name.

Question: are any of you guys in an inter-faith relationship? Because I'm Catholic and SO is a non-practicing Lutheran but he identifies as Lutheran even though he's not sure he believes any of it. If any of you are Catholic, you likely know the deal with Catholic weddings. Full on 30-60 min ceremony, basically a mass and then vows lol. SO doesn't want a long ceremony (ADHD meds only do so much lol) but for the marriage to be considered valid and sacramental by the church we would need specific permission from a bishop to marry not in a Catholic Church. SO would prefer a Protestant church. BUT he refuses to ask for permission to marry where he wants because he thinks it's crap and it's his marriage not the bishop's and stuff like that. I understand the reasoning behind both points of view. I just want our marriage to be considered valid and sacramental by the church, when we finally do get married. Advice?

ETA: oh also I have to promise to try to raise the kids Catholic and SO just has to say that he acknowledges that I said that, he doesn't have to say he'll raise the kids Catholic. He's still uncomfortable with this. Also I think if I'm in an invalid marriage I can't receive communion?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex your timing is perfection!

Shae... That's tricky. Tbh I don't know a lot of successful inter faith relationships unless both parties aren't practicing or one doesn't care. I understand his point of not feeling like he should have to ask permission, but alternatively that's not your rules. Would you two consider two ceremonies? One in the church just family only to be valid and then the other wherever he wants with friends and family? I know you said ADHD meds only do so much, but maybe if you do it at your family's church the officiant can try to speed through things?

As for kids, was he raised around religious people? Sounds to me like someone has a case of rebelling against forced religion and he's worried about doing that to his kids.

It's going to be tricky to navigate. There's a reason people suggest dating within your political views, religious view, ethical views. But I used to be a hardcore democrat and SO is hardcore libertarian, and we used to fight. You both just have to figure out what your deal breakers are and everything else you have to compromise on. Once you find that groove, it'll work out. 

As for us, SO is atheist and I'm agnostic. We only fight about going to the temple because I don't see it as religious, I see it as part of my culture. That was really hard for him to understand. So our compromise was he respects the dress code and behavior standards, but he will not go into the actual temple with me or participate in blessings.


----------



## DobbyForever

What is involved with getting permission to wed out of the church? Is it something you could do without him?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- congrats on crosshairs and amazing bd timing!

Lol on SO picking out names. DH doesn't like a lot of names but he doesn't really offer up names I don't like. 

Campn- you're so mean! Lol I love it. You and your sister remind me of me and my best friend. We do stuff like that to each other all the time. 

Shae- I have no idea as neither DH or myself are religious. But what I can say is I don't think it would work if one of us was. To me I wouldn't worry about the ceremony. I would worry about the kids. If it's important for you to raise them one way and for him to raise them a different way, I just don't know how that would work. I haven't seen it but I haven't seen many try so I'm sure it's possible. Sorry I'm not helpful.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh Dobs- never heard of it. But more importantly I don't know what not hold friendly website or resembles haha I feel like such a prude!


----------



## campn

Shae- My entire family are Catholic and I grew up going to a Catholic Church but I've left the church because all those rules they had. They told me my DH had to take classes, and be baptized in the church for him to be allowed to marry me (even though he is a Christian) and we'd have to swear we'd raise our kids in the Catholic Church and I refused and chose to walk away and glad I did. 

It's a lot to ask of your SO especially if he isn't even a religious person and if he already likes his church so much. I guess it all depends on how strongly you believe and how much you want to stay in this church. I'm much happier at our non denominational church cause everything is so simple. We had couples counseling by the pastor and then had a simple garden wedding no fuss. It's a very touchy and sensitive topic and only you can decide what to do hun.


----------



## DobbyForever

I like campn's point that at the end of the day only you know what is best for your relationship. But I get wanting to get as much input as possible first hugs hugs

Greenie I don't want to get into trouble but basically there is a website to watch adult entertainment involving the words red and tube. It's pretty well known I thought or at least everyone I met knows it hahahah. Maybe I just hang with deviant people. Throw in the one with the play on YouTube with pron replacing one word and well... YouTube red sounds like a naughty streaming service. It isn't but lol

As for shooting down names but not offering suggestions... I do that with restaurants haha


----------



## DobbyForever

I still have the pooch from the twins/sad eating haha. Everyone keeps asking if I am pregnant and I want to just yell NO I AM JUST FAT JACKA**
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaescott

SO was raised in the Lutheran church but as he got older his parents stopped going to church except on Christmas and Easter. He doesn't really know what he believes at this point, but even as a kid in Sunday school he got into trouble for questioning things and pointing out why something didn't make sense etc. He doesn't go to church, and hasn't in years except when his parents go on Christmas and easter, they drag him along. 

Campn I'm not sure why they required conversion from your spouse, the Catholic church's official position is that you can marry a baptized non-Catholic and it can still be sacramental and valid, and only you should've had to promise to try to raise your kids Catholic, your husband should only have had to say he knows you said that, he shouldn't have had to promise as well. I think you may have had a bad parish? 

SO and I are somewhat different when it comes to political views. I was raised very liberal, he was raised more on the conservative side. However, it's become less of a problem because I've become more conservative (though still slightly liberal) over the years. I know he won't have an issue with infant baptism, I think that honestly he thinks our kids will get molested by priests and he thinks the church has too much power over its followers.


----------



## DobbyForever

I definitely think it's a power thing especially if he got in trouble a lot asking too many questions. But if you don't have to jump through a lot of hoops to get permission to wed elsewhere, he should get over it lol. You aren't converting him. I think asking permission to get married out of church is the compromise. Is there something else he has done for you that was mildly frustrating? It's basically that. You both sacrifice a little now to have the wedding if your dreams. It's the same as going to the wherever to get a marriage license when you think about it... I'm rambling so hope that made sense plus my autocorrect lately stinks


----------



## shaescott

Thanks girls. We'll figure it out when we get closer to actually getting married I guess. We've got 4 years and like maybe 3 months before its time to start planning lol


----------



## Fern81

Shae- it's good that you two are mature enough to start discussing these issues already; however in 4 years you both will have grown and learned a lot and hopefully by then you will feel comfortable with the decisions you have reached regarding the wedding, religion and how to raise your kids. Open lines of communication are very important. You are such a grown-up young lady, I know you will be a great mom and make responsible decisions for your kids. :) DH and I share the same faith and beliefs so I have no personal experience in different religious to weigh in. 

Dobby- your SO should put his constant promises in a contract lol. Thanks for explaining your dr situation; it just seems like there are more tests that can be done if you instinctively feel something is not right (especially considering your history of mc). Have you had a lap for endo, or been tested for clotting factors or immune issues like NK cells? Even genetic testing, etc? Doctors misdiagnosed my infertility for more than a decade (except for the obvious endometriosis) and I finally started insisting on other tests for things that were not clinically obvious.... had ALL my hormone levels tested, the whole spectrum of clotting disorders, etc. Turns out I have a subclinical clotting disorder which we would never have noticed otherwise. I still have to take baby asprin daily and was on immune suppressants throughout ivf. All this while my lady bits look perfect on an ultrasound and after each laparoscopy for endo, doctors used to tell me "now you will definitely be able to conceive".... yeah right. Even though anatomically I was fine, no pcos, ovulating on a regular basis; my biggest problems were on a biochemical level. Sorry for the essay but I feel SO FRUSTRATED on behalf of women struggling with infertility. 

Breea- I'm guessing boy for you and Pacific :)

Baby names.... oohh it's difficult for us! A lot of the names we like are English and then sound idiotic or pretentious in our language /coupled with our surname :). Eesh.

Oh one last thing Dobby about the tummy. Google pics of Jennifer Aniston's belly and her response to the tabloids making so much of it. I love her for it!!! My belly is exactly the same, I struggle with visceral fat/bloat and always look a bit pregnant. So many ladies have that same issue it's ridiculous that society expects a woman's tummy to be flat unless pregnant!


----------



## wookie130

Fern, I'm with you on the mc testing...I feel there is so much they can now do, it's incredible, and it's worth checking out if one can avoid further heartache.

Dobby- As far as those brands go...Honest Company is HIGHLY overrated. I absolutely HATED their diapers, and found them to be a step below Luvs, which have this awful papery/crepey feel, and are horribly leaky. Pampers are still the most absorbant, soft, and trim diapers, but they're also the most expensive. I hate Huggies, as they tend to explode that blue absorbant chemical crap all over. As far as wipes go, I couldn't use any on Hannah due to her sensitivities, and Oscar's skin will only do Huggies Naturals. I have never tried Honest Companies bath/hair/skin products, but I've heard they're really nothing special. I LOVE California baby, however. I shampoo my own hair with it once a week, and my kids still use the shampoo/body wash and hair conditioner as toddlers...it's really gentle, smells great, and doesn't aggravate their eczema stuff that tends to flare up. It's rather pricey, but it's good stuff! 

My BH contractions actually did hurt, and then I came to find out through about 800 different nonstress tests that I was having real contractions when I was pregnant from Oscar, from about 25 weeks on...when I went in to have my c-section with him, I was actually dilated and in early labor, and didn't even know it, as I had grown so used to the painful contractions being there on a daily basis. It SUCKED. LOL!!!


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Just checking in after much reading.
HUbs is snoring next to me :sleep:
He is diabetic and sugar was off last night ( which is what I also think led to bday dinner moodiness:roll: lol)
Anyhoo he couldn't sleep till like after 5 am and I am sooooo tired now gah...
He's only off work 1 last week then back to school.

Not sure how we'll manage the driving sched yet, as with the bday grumpiness with mom's normal nagging BS I was in NO mood to help do anything at his place to get it ready for renting. Thinking we best head that way this wknd...

He and I are fine, he just learned we to NOT take mom onm outings ... well HE learned...I larned looong ago :rofl:

AFM I'm on cd 9 - :witch: stayed a few extra days :growlmad: and I complicated this cycle by starting Soy a day later ( cd6) THEN running out ysterday and scrambling to find more...grrrr
So hopefully it doesn't cause too much issue this go round with O.

I am still waiting on my 20opks/30hpts I ordered on Amazon....
Praying they will arrive today- but they still say Monday grrrr...
Was hoping to avoid the early O/reg O time panic the soy caused the last 2 times, as I got multiple +opks, and hubs does NOT do well "finishing" under his own mental pressure of TTC

I told him from now on let's separate TTC - in a cup in the a.m.'s, with our own personal :sex: 
He seems ok with it. 
Really hoping it works this time as SERIOUSLY at cycle 25 and turning 43 in a few months I need this to work NOW!:brat:
No pressure that he was all....I'm so glad you are OK with having 3 kids :cloud9:
Meanwhile I was like :shock:....umm you do realize I am 42 right?? :haha:
Maybe I can at least get some twinnies like *MrsG*


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I think you will make it near the 40 wk mark. :thumbup: annnnnnd successfuly VBAC!

*Camps* Glad you are ok....wondered where our cheerleader went!

*Dobs* Soooo happy you are gonna get some :spermy: all up in your hooha before leaving...:-k Have you thought of using a softcup this time given timing?

*Gigs* YAY for pain meds! I hope they get your back into BD order, or at least damn close so you get some hoo-ha juice too:hugs: And hope Des is better!

*Fern* Was just thinking of you this morn! Glad you are doing well, and ooooooh scan so sooon!!!:wohoo:

*Flueks* Missssss your face!!!!:hugs:

*Bree* You aren't far off either! Glad you are free of mag soon! I had some preterm labor with surro twins, had to be admitted for 2 days of Mag, but nothing after:shrug: like 26ish wks...I used to work with them in L&D so all the monitoring and checking me constantly like "Let us know if you are hot...hurting....feeel. bad...short of breath...":huh:
LOL I was like I feel fine!!! You all act like I am gonna blow up!

*Pacif*SO glad kitkat slunk back in - gotta love cats lol.
ALso glad you have the food truck hook up!! Awesome deal.
I am about to interview with a new spot- indoor market, but the lady running it is making it hard comparing My pastries to cupcakes and such pfffft!:roll:
I'm gonna get in there and hit her with everything I got and see what sticks.
It's an indoor market rotating btwn 3 company bldgs so YAY for AC annnnnd steady biz, as I KNOW how much I looked fwd to our mkt when I worked in an office!


----------



## campn

Dobs- I'm a slight gluten sensitivity and any time I eat pasta especially my stomach would be twice as big. Bloat is so real! Even super skinny girls can look pregnant if they eat something that doesn't agree with them. You'd make a yummy preggo though! ;) 

J- Glad you're okay too! You go and come back and still so caught up on the thread! Hehehe hopefully your DH will learn to avoid your mom from now on, it's so nice of him to want to include her, that says a lot about him! 

Gigs- Thinking of you and sweet gorgeous Des! 

Shae- It's true you've such a long time ahead of you and you both will probably change a bit in the next few years. Politics and religion I feel are very fluid to an extent but our ideas and opinions constantly change!


----------



## DobbyForever

Y'all were chaaaaattttty last night this is going to need to be a computer catch up


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae I mean better to have those conversations now when you can rationally talk through it without the deadline of a wedding approaching in like 6 months ;) I agree with whoever said you are a real mature young lady. Sometimes I forget you&#8217;re 20.

Fern, I keep forgetting to either update my sig or add an explanation because my losses are all explained. All of my loses except for the twins are explained and unrelated. Things like ovarian or uterine cysts, conceived while using contraception (bcp/plan b), a thing called paternal rights when the dad is sexually and physically abusive because he was sexually and physically abused his entire life by what would be my baby&#8217;s grandparents&#8230; I&#8217;ve had tests done in my earlier 20s and they all came back stellar. I know things change, but I really do overreact a lot when it comes to that area. Even with the twins, let&#8217;s get real&#8230; I was under extreme stress and didn&#8217;t go on the recommended bed rest. I appreciate your essay and that you care enough to get heated on my behalf. But the sad truth is I&#8217;m a bit of a hypochondriac and there&#8217;s nothing wrong with me. 

Lol Fernie what English names sound weird in your language? I&#8217;m curious now.

Wookie ty for the info! Sorry your BH hurt :( How do you all work in third tri?! It sounds miserable :(

J low blood sugar can definitely create a monster. Hoping you both get some time to sort out his place this weekend/next weekend. And hahahaha I&#8217;m so glad my new district&#8217;s first day of school is August 31st buahaha. Sorry AF stayed late and hoping the little mishap with the soy doesn&#8217;t affect anything. Could you just not tell him when O is and pretend all bd is personal? Or will he pretty much figure out when a bouts you are Oing? Otherwise I like your idea of separating out personal bd and ttc bd. Gl at the new market interview!

I hadn&#8217;t thought about a soft cup but maybe I&#8217;ll look into it. Now that I have Amazon Prime I&#8217;m like WHAT ELSE CAN I BUY ON AMAZON! And then I look at the total and I&#8217;m like oh yeah I;m broke though hahahaha

Campn hmmm yeah everything I eat makes me bloat immediately! I wake up with a flat tummy. As soon as I start walking around it bloats a little. Then I eat ANYTHING and wha bam! Hello food baby. Lol ty. I&#8217;m so worried. No offense to my friends, but even my tiniest friends ballooned when they got pregnant. They were pretty huge. And I know that&#8217;s mean. But you ladies all have these cute little bumps. My friends were not like that at all. And SO is shallow. I want a cute bump.

Gigs, hoping your back is better! How&#8217;s the opk/cm watch?

Too all our quiet ones lurking out there/ too busy to respond I love you!


----------



## campn

Dobs my bump is def bigger than it was with my son, I think every pregnancy you just go bigger :D as long as it's round I think it looks so cute and beautiful! My DH is shallow too, he says I keep smacking him with my bump and I'm like well well how knocked me up!? 

Claire- I swear every time you aren't on and posting I think OMG she's in labor! I'm on labor watch for you! I seriously can't wait to see Nuala! I'm so excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

Who is Nuala? Is that the name cb picked or is this a cute Egyptian word for baby?

Campn I have heard that about secondary pregnancies buuuuut all my friends are first time moms and their bumps just swallowed them whole and early.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm mean. I'm just jealous/worried and blaaaaah


----------



## claireybell

Im here girls! Nothing happening ha ha! Just had a busy day, i need to read back to see whats happening :thumbup: just cooking dinner, well waiting for my spuds to boil, they taking ages urhhh!!!


----------



## claireybell

Finally a Watermelon!!! ;)


----------



## campn

Dobs- I think that's the name Claire picked out?? I'm sorry if I misspelled it Claire!!


----------



## Janisdkh

So I should read up on at least a few of the pages a little later but for now..

I AM BACK! My 2ww has not really started yet but I am close, and hubby and I have been letting go every day esp since my m/c bleeding stopped. If you ladies remember me, I had a B/O and passed the sac at 10.3 weeks June 12th with misoprotsol help.. I have been bleeding since up till July 19th (yep long time) I had so many ultrasounds, i can't even count anymore LOL
I am in better humor and positive things will go well this time, if we fall pregnant. I am sure I started a period about July 10 or 12th and finished 19th... Only because my 4-5 week bleeding was spotting up until the 10th it started to increase to a normal like period flow. A week and a half though prior to July 10th I had another round of miso because tissue was left. Now I feel good, all feels normal and even my CM seems great already :D Already slippery and my peak is not until the 28th.. That's if I am right, considering I supposedly only had one period, that I think anyways...

How are all of you? <3

(reading up in a bit)


----------



## JLM73

Hey *Dobbers* Nah we pretty much had the straight forward biz dinner thing from day one lol so we agreed to not BS each other and I let him know when it's go time, as he would be on it EVERY day if poss lol. He also is very very supportive and involved, so I don't need to fake him out.
I think it's just the stress of TTC, working soon, and nit seeing each other 24/7 as we have been...adjustment phase. No biggie.


----------



## JLM73

*Janis* so so happy for you!!:happydance:
SOunds like you are on track my Lady!! And soo so glad you are in good great spirits!!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Green- We must have posted at the same time cause I just saw your post! Time is going by so fast I can't believe you're finding out the sex so soon! I'm so so excited! How are you feeling hun? I also felt very miserable until 18-19 weeks then it got a bit better but there's always something new that comes up and ruins it.
> 
> Also ladies, whatever you do, do not google images of babies crowning. Now my lady bits are all shriveled up inside of me.

I never wouldve thought about this but im kinda intrigued lol! Maybe i shouldnt as im on labours doorstep :shock:


----------



## claireybell

My goodness that was a long 3-4 page reading ha ha & im sure il forget to comment on bits when i start typing in minute, just annoying as its on my iphone & the battery is getting lower uhh!! 

Dobby, are you going to take the Spa day with your Mumma? Dya think its her way of apologising without apologising.. Id love to have a Spa day, ive never been on one as its never really been my thing but i love having nails done so i could always convert :) Oh Nuala (Noo-La) is baby girls picked out name :thumbup: 

J will seperating bd'ing & normal jiggy jiggy not be more stressful to finish as required? Or have i misread/understood..? You def have more chance getting preggers now with new Hubs & regular relations hehe :) 

Breea im going to guess Boy! Eee nearly 37wks!! I love those picked out baby names aswell <3

MrsG i think girl/boy or Girl twinnies for yours ;) 

Texas look at your chart, BOOOOM! Crosshairs & perfect humpings!! Fx'd this is your cycle hun ;)

Campn your 10wk countdown will go soooooo fast!! I remember thinking that woth mine & ive blinked & its here :shock: & you spelled Nuala correctly :hugs:

Im def bigger this pg even though im carrying the same all around the front! I have a pic on my phone of me pg with Riley 4 days before he was born & compared it to the one i took last wk & im a good amt bigger! 

Im also eeeek about the 'burning ring of fire' but apparently & my friend has said it lasts just a few seconds & then the nerves are numbed by the stretching in that area you cant really feel much, i seriously just dont want to tear though! If it looks like i may do, id rather then snip me slightly & gimme a couple of lil stitches..! 

I bet i missed peeps.. :-/


----------



## wookie130

You can forget me ever crownin', people. That ship sailed with the first two sunroof babehs, and I'm not about to start bringing my vajaybird back into that equation. LOL!!!!

Janis- I do vaguely remember you. Glad to hear things are going a bit better. :hugs: You've been through some tough stuff. Here's hoping you conceive your rainbow baby soon! :)

CB- Whoohoo!!! Anytime now! I'm sure you're READY!!!! It's too bad they don't have any more fruits after watermelon for overdue babies. Like large pumpkins or something. :rofl: Love your girl's name btw...it's different, but very cute! I have a friend who is a La Leche League leader, and she's into all things birthy, and she has told me that the motion of window washing can set things in motion, believe it or not. So, go wash some windows. I have no idea if it's another old wives' tale or not, but hell, you'll be doing some nesting, and getting a bit of exercise in the process. LOL!

AFM- I'm on CD 13, and took a digi opk...and got my :) ... so please wish me tons of luck that DH is up for a random :sex: session tonight. He drove six hours today (and yesterday), so I'm hoping this all looks like an "I missed you" type of sex thing. That's how I'm going to approach it, anyway. I will need lots of vibes, because we only had sex like 5 days ago, which for us is borderline crazy. We'll see!


----------



## campn

Claire- Luckily your friend is right, crowning only lasts a few seconds but pushing feels good! It's when you're not pushing and waiting for the next contraction that you feel pain. DS entire body came out in one push, he was out and I didn't even realize, I just remember feeling this huge huge relief! I didn't tear but it's possible I do this time! 

Giving birth hurts NO matter how you go about it! C-section, with epidural, without, with tearing or without. I remember the two weeks after giving birth were so painful. I was running on pain meds!


----------



## campn

Oh wanted to also say I've a private 3D/4D scan on August 1st! I haven't seen this baby in 3/4D since 16 weeks! My doctor during the anatomy scan only did 2D. I can't wait to see how she looks like now. I want chubby cheeks!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- yay on the 3s/4d scan! I definitely plan on doing one of those. I've kind of decided to do everything possible with this pregnancy since we're not sure we'll have more I don't want to miss anything. 

CB- 39weeks! Are you doing anything to try and induce labor?

Janis- welcome back! Sounds like everything is starting to get back on track. 

Sorry for everyone I missed 

So I googled it... And it wasn't as scary as I thought! Lol but I definitely will not have pictures taken while I'm giving birth lol 

So DH is at a bachelor party all weekend and him and I have been kind of arguing all morning/ day because he was shady as F. Not that I ever think he would do anything but last nights activities with private stripers was sketchy. Not the fact that there were stripers... The events that led up to and after. Long story but anyway I'm taking full advantage of how nice he's being and have booked a private scan for tomorrow. Why? Because I'm insane and paranoid and it's $40 to see the babies and make sure they're healthy. So it's worth it to me. 
Oh also today I realized my taste buds have changed (or hormones are taking over?) and I had the most amazing sandwich full of things I didn't used to like. Corned beef. Pastrami, havartti cheese. And some other things I can't remember. Anyway I never would have ordered it but today it's all I could think sounded good.


----------



## pacificlove

Janis, welcome back, fx you'll get your rainbow baby this month. 

Mrs G, hopefully that is a sign that ms is on its way out! 

Cb, so close! You'll have to keep posting lots or we will all think you've gone into labour!

At this point I am not even worried about the individual parts of giving birth, more so the grand total of "will I be able to handle all this pain".
I've been a wuss with the sore lower back and hips I get when I over do it. 

Hubby helped me wrangle up the sheep today. We only have 4 and 3 of them don't shed their hair out completely on their own (they are not wool sheep, but hair sheep which have the benefit of shedding their coat). Since all of ours were culls when we got them to be our lawn mowers, they are of lesser quality and don't shed out completely on their own. Once we get into high summer I've taken the shears to them. Let's just say the shiest of them probably won't get near us for a while now although I tried ending the session on a positive note with some face scratches which they all love ;) 

That plus helping hubby unload a hot tub did my back in for today. I tend to do more physical stuff when hubby is home.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- you're so amazing for working so hard. I'm exhausted after looking at 4 houses for sell lol


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- yay on the 3s/4d scan! I definitely plan on doing one of those. I've kind of decided to do everything possible with this pregnancy since we're not sure we'll have more I don't want to miss anything.
> 
> CB- 39weeks! Are you doing anything to try and induce labor?
> 
> Janis- welcome back! Sounds like everything is starting to get back on track.
> 
> Sorry for everyone I missed
> 
> So I googled it... And it wasn't as scary as I thought! Lol but I definitely will not have pictures taken while I'm giving birth lol
> 
> So DH is at a bachelor party all weekend and him and I have been kind of arguing all morning/ day because he was shady as F. Not that I ever think he would do anything but last nights activities with private stripers was sketchy. Not the fact that there were stripers... The events that led up to and after. Long story but anyway I'm taking full advantage of how nice he's being and have booked a private scan for tomorrow. Why? Because I'm insane and paranoid and it's $40 to see the babies and make sure they're healthy. So it's worth it to me.
> Oh also today I realized my taste buds have changed (or hormones are taking over?) and I had the most amazing sandwich full of things I didn't used to like. Corned beef. Pastrami, havartti cheese. And some other things I can't remember. Anyway I never would have ordered it but today it's all I could think sounded good.

Omg Green twins!!!! Congrats <3 Oh gosh i am so happy for you <3 I remember you <3 

Ty btw :) I hope this cycle is a sticky one.. I have never tried to get pregnant right after a m/c


----------



## Janisdkh

Thank you everyone <3
I would have stuck around but since 6.5 weeks I till July I have been through so much worry :'( ultrasound, blood tests, doctor visits, misoprotsol x2 treatments, and bleeding for 5 weeks kinda hell :( I have never had a loss so long and so horrible. I was ready last week to give up call the hospital for a d&c to move on but then on my husbands birthday my (what i thought was my period after spotting this whole time) stopped :D and now I feel awesome! I missed chit chatting with everyone.. Congrats to those who were here when I was that had sticky babies <3 and good luck everyone <3


----------



## campn

Green- I cant believe you're days away from the second trimester! I swear it was just like yesterday when you were still in your tww not convinced you're preggo at all. Good thing your DH is making up for yesterday and you're right $40 for peace of mind is so so worth it! You may even get a guess at the gender!?


----------



## gigglebox

Green! You simply MUST get photos to share with the class this time! 

Cb and Brea, GET A PEDICURE. I'm telling you, of the three ladies I knkw who had pedicures in their last days of pregnancy, all 3 of them went into labor within 24 hours! Including MYSELF! I'm sure it's coincidence but hey, might be worth it, plus, pedicure! I remember telling my friend i'd come back and five them a huge tip if it work (i was 40+2 and desperate to evict that mega huge baby!). Well about 17 hours after my toes were painted sparkly blue, my water broke. I never did go back to give a bigger tip though...bad karma for me :/ 

Janis, welcome back! Sounds like you've been through the ringer, but i'm glad to see you've come out of it stronger.

For all you vbac-ers, good luck to you! I've heard positive stories, however my friend scared me out of it. She went for it, ended up pushing for 4 hours (baby just did not want to exit the canal), got a 3rd degree tear, and a slightly prolapsed colon from pushing so long/hard. All i can say is....eep. But i've also read positive stories. Campn's right, it's a challenge no matter which way you slice it. No pun intended!


----------



## gigglebox

Tthanks y'all for thinking of me and Des <3 he's better, but has the lingering cough still. Poor guy is stir crazy, and consequently being a brat toay. It seems to be usually when hubs and i are both home. I think he yells for our attention since we're ususlly just talking work stuff. 

Falling asleep whilst typing. Will catch up later, but in a nut shell, i caught des' illness, back is better but still getiting spasms...oh and i got bd in! Too bad i don't think nm i'm going to ov any time soon.s

Zzzzzzz


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- Hugs to your little man. :hugs: Hope he's as good as new soon.

Pacific- The idea of a pregnant lady wrangling sheep is kind of hilarious, I have to admit. But...lifting hot tubs? You're crazy! LOL!!! Just be careful, and take it easy! :)

Campn- Pics after your private scan, please! We'd love to see baby girl. 

Green- You too, we want to see those babehs! Do tell about DH. Inquiring minds want to know. :coffee: ;) All kidding aside, I hope he didn't do anything shady or too inappropriate. You seem to trust that it wasn't THAT bad, so, hopefully nothing outside of seeing some naked boobies took place.

AFM- Well, I we had sex! Yay! And the digi went negative already this morning... I thought I actually felt myself ovulate early in the evening before the sex, however, so I'm thinking I'm having really really short LH surges. It would have been much better timed had it been Friday night, but DH wasn't home, so meh. I do think we were too late, and I popped the egg shortly before we dtd. But, it is what it is. We had fun anyway, and it wasn't weird, suspicious, or anything. It was just nice. :cloud9: So, baby or not, all is good. Next cycle, I'm going to jump him on CD 12, however. My cycles are getting a bit shorter, but O is moving up a lot too, so I guess that's fine.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, bd'ing on o day is good! That egg doesn't start to deteriorate until 12 hours at the earliest, and it can take fast sperm only 30 minutes to get to the end of a tube, so you are definitely in. Either way, really happy for you the sex was good regardless of the intent :thumbup:

I just saw a ton of typing errors and non sensical jibberish in my last post lol. Sorry about that, i was falling asleep, actually i fell asleep for a few seconds a couple times, ha.

PL, i am scared ro get sheep after hubs told me about that disgusting thing they're prone to where bug burrow in their skin under the wool. *shudder*


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i got the red tube reference immediately lol. But i'll readily admit i'm no stranger to naughty videos :blush:

Shae, at the risk of being offensive....i've always wondered, and i've never had the balls to ask any religious folk, why are some "rules" of the church important to follow, but others aren't? For example, the bishop's permission and SO's acknowledgement of things...why is that so important to follow where as, for example, the rule on premarital sex isn't? I see this all the time, I had this crazy religious coworker who was basically a slut (several partners in a short period of time and she would send almost nude selfies to so many people), but she was always harassing us on our non christian ways. I just didn't understand it...i'm not judging, just very curious. My personal belief is to not harm anyone, and help others when you are able. I don't identify with any specific religion but we do celebrate Christian holidays. 

Bre, do you have pictures of baby around 16 weeks you can share again? I need a head profile to make an accurate guess ;) that said, i'm feeling boy for you.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs no offense taken, it's a legit question! The Church itself actually believes that premarital sex is a mortal sin, and that you can't receive communion until you confess it to a priest, and that includes trying to stop doing it. I don't personally believe premarital sex is a sin. The issue with the marriage rules is that its a sacrament, and without the proper permission it won't count as a sacrament. Sacraments are pretty important.


----------



## claireybell

Wookie the egg is viable 12hrs from release do you def in with a chance :thumbup: 

Yay for bd Gigs! Its rubbish you caught Des lurgy aswell, hopefully it wont linger about too much & you can get in some more jiggy jiggy ;)

Pacific your a packet of Oreos ha ha bit im sure baby is actually biger than that??! You must start taking it easy hun, all ligaments & muscles are loosening right up everywhere right now, id hate for you to give yourself an injury.. 

Camps yay for 3/4D scan hehe!!! How many wks will you be then? She'll be beautiful! I cant wait to see some piccys :hugs: and the not tearing bit and pushing feels good has eased my anxiousness a bit lol i dont mind pain afterwards as its copeable but during scares me, did you have Epidural or any drugs? I want to go as natural as poss.. Not a fan of having Epi as ive heard rubbish things of it not working & same from friends of mine, i dont mind a Spinal block as had this with Rileys csection but i dont think they'll gimme that as it only lasts a couple hrs or so & none cant predict the length of labour!

I think il be buying some Raspberry leaf tea tomorrow, although its kinda scary suddenly thinking it can bring on labour :shock: im a scaredy cat Lol! Last 2 nights ive dreamt i been in labour and/or waters going, lost mucous plug etc.. SO dreamt i had her last night, maybe its going to happen soon eek!


----------



## claireybell

Janis yay for being back on track :thumbup: sorry you had a stressful time getting here again :hugs: 

Ooh MrsG sounds like ms is easing right off, mine did when i suddenly realised i could eat loadsa yummy stuff again without the gag reflex!

Men & strippers at parties pfft! It doesnt bother me but bothers me when i dont know about it going on! Reap the nicey benefits from hubs ha ha! Ooh hope you get some cute scan piccys ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Missed s lot. Had a daycation with the fam bam will watch up on the comp in a minute


----------



## mrs.green2015

For rhe inquiring minds about DH- definantly didn't care that strippers were involved. The shady part is they were going to have them.. At their cabin... I wasn't a huge fan of it but the other wives we're straight pissed so then I get a text saying they're canceled. And then nothing the rest of the night... Even after I had text him. So I woke up a little irritated because we always say good night. Then the second thing he says the next
Morning is that they came. Then proceeded to call me and tell me about it. So I wasn't happy they were at the house (that's sketchy to me) that he oddly completely ignored me once they showed up until the next morning. If you want strippers just go to a strip club! Lol then everyone is happy.


----------



## campn

Claire- I'll be a day shy of 33 weeks! So I think it's a good time to go before she's so crowded in there and hard to see her face! 
I got an epidural with Ben and I do feel like it made recovery harder in a way cause my body didn't bounce back from the drugs, but I still think it was the right decision for me cause all during my contractions before the epi I got so panicky and I couldn't calm myself down and it really caused my blood pressure to go so high. Once I got the epi I calmed down and started to breathe again! I say go in with an open mind and know you can still get the drugs if it gets too hard and that's completely okay! 

Green- I'm against strippers and strip clubs cause I personally find it so so degrading, even hooters upsets me. I hate to think it's just a bunch of men getting a hard on watching those girls. I'm glad they didn't go to their cabin definitely need a line to be drawn somewhere, but at least you got a scan out of it! Win-win! 

Update on the nursery: I think we are all done! Still need to hang the wall book shelf by the glider but that's going to be it. I like that I put the effort but not TOO much or it'd be chaotic in a way. I also do still need a grey rug to tie all the grey together but ugh, I don't want to spend the money. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## DobbyForever

Janis, welcome back! I am so sorry to hear about the B/O. Glad to hear things with your body are sorting out so you can try this cycle!

J, I&#8217;m glad he is on board. I just meant maybe if he didn&#8217;t know exactly when you O it might relieve the anxiety? I know a lot of guys, mine included, can&#8217;t perform under the pressure of O (pun intended) shit! It&#8217;s O day! I know you two will figure it out and hopefully that bfp will happen this cycle! It&#8217;d work out nicely for you. He&#8217;d be able to get some paternity leave, he might even be able to negotiate something to be out the rest of school then you have him home all summer! 

CB, she doesn&#8217;t apologize. She&#8217;s never wrong lol. She just gets super mad and then is super over it a day later. It&#8217;s whatever. I&#8217;m not apologizing either, just picking my battles. I am going because I desperately need some pampering and I don&#8217;t have money. Plus, I do enjoy spending time with her when she isn&#8217;t raging. Also I dunno how I missed/ forgot about the name! Very unique! Cannot believe she is coming out any day now!

Wookie! I was thinking the same thing! It is too bad they don&#8217;t have cute ticker fruits for when you are overdue. Also congrats on the peak reading! Throw something sexy on and get it on! -Just got to the part where you said you DTD lol don&#8217;t forget the egg is viable for 12-24 hours so you could have still caught it! Either way glad it was fun :)

Campn, awww yay for the 3D/4D scan in a week! How exciting! AHHH that nursery is so adorable! She is such a lucky baby! Also love the owls. I have a teacher who loves owls.

Greenie, you are not insane! I would pay $40 to see my babies as well! Also, I wouldn&#8217;t worry about hubs. I&#8217;m sure he just doesn&#8217;t want to discuss the details and possible get the groom/friends in trouble. Whenever SO has his, I want to hear nothing and see nothing. Because he knows if I catch even the slightest whiff of stripper sweat on him, he&#8217;s going to have to have an alibi for where I was when that b* mysteriously vanished. I am horribly territorial. I don&#8217;t care what the occasion is. And that sandwich sounds amazing lol. But I mean I know lots of people who order private strippers and it does not lead to prostitution or anything shady. My only concern having a stripper at someone&#8217;s house is theft. I can totally get not wanting to go to a sticky, sweaty, smokey strip club. BUT this is easy for me to say when it&#8217;s not my man. Like I said. I am insanely territorial.

My only worry with giving birth is my vajay. Honestly, I&#8217;d almost rather take the c-section keloid scar. I know it&#8217;s dumb, but when SO and I first got together and he was a tool bragging about his escapades one thing he said stuck with me: that it was very different and significantly less satisfying sleeping with women who previously had children. I have this unhealthy fear of not pleasing him sexually. I should probably talk to my shrink about it&#8230;.

PL! You have to relax!!! Be good to your body! I&#8217;m sure that&#8217;s easier said than done because the animals have needs regardless of you being pregnant, but still. :(

Gigs, glad you were able to get BD in. What changed your mind about Oing? Also lol at you getting the reference! TY! I was beginning to feel all 50 Shades of Dob again.

AFM, I am so over my period lol. I'm still spotting! It needs to go away. SO is coming over tonight and he is ready to bow chika wow and so am I but I can't if I am still spotting :cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- that nursery is so gorgeous! You did a great job!!

Dobs- I'm sorry the period/ spotting is being so crappy. I hope it stops for you and you can have fun tonight! ;) lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks everyone <3 big hugs and kisses to all of you <3 


Wookie- Sounds honestly promising to me though, also a nice bonus on the bd time <3 

Clairey- I have never tried rasp tea, if it works please share.. I am known to go past 41 weeks :'( 

Green- strippers bothers me especially at a house.. I just can't do it :'( I am not strong enough.

Camp- Omg nursery of my dreams <3 Beautiful 

Dobs- Spotting sucks! Only recently hubby got over spot fear and if i am spotting he doesnt care to bd... Maybe your hubs wont care either? At 1st I hated it I was like nooooo I feel dirty :( but then in the moment, meh..... I dunno


----------



## Breeaa

Green! Yay for a scan! I hope they give you lots of pics to share with us. Strippers, just no. It's bad enough in a strip club but in a cabin? Hellllll no. I would be furious. Dh isn't that kind of guy though, thankfully. He'd be just as happy if I took off my clothes in front of him. Lmao 

Campn! Your nursery is gorgeous!!!!!! I love it so much!!!! 

Sorry about af still lingering dobs. She needs to hit the road!


Welcome back Janis! Sorry to hear about the mc. i hope you get your sticky rainbow this month!! 

Ooh Claire! Get that red raspberry leaf tea! Wot woot. I'm ready for you to go into labor. Lmao not much longer either way! 

Gigs, no ultrasounds from 16 weeks. I have them from 20 weeks but they're not great scans. I'll see if I have any in my phone. No pedicures for me, they creep me out. :haha:

Glad to hear des is feeling better! Lingering coughs are awful though. Hopefully it goes soon. 

Wookie, yay for fun bd! Sometimes you just need to relax and enjoy it! Ttc is stressful to me! 

Afm, I hit 37 weeks! Yayyyyyyy!!!! I'm thinking baby will come closer to 40 weeks but at least I can try and get things started now. Dh and I went on a walk last night and I had some BH after, they were a more uncomfortable than usual and lasted through the night. Woke up to them less often though. More walks to come and lots of ball sitting.


----------



## claireybell

Dobs, he may feel like that because they're not his children he has lovingly made with you.. I have no doubt that when you ate pregnant & have that gorgeous lil baba it will bring you closer together :hugs: 

Haha Breea il def be buying some of the Tea & drinking it cautiously Lol! Walking makes me have awful bh aswell! Hope yours leads to labour aswell :) 

Camps - omg beeaaaautiful nursery pics & very jealous haha! Its lovely hun, Juliette is one lucky lil gal! I reckon il be the same tbh, when my body is in pain, i get anxious & then my breathing gets abit eratic, then i panic & then my heart rate goes through the roof, i was the same with my Ectopic re the panic! its horrible do i know il probs go with Epi or something.. But im hoping the birthing pool is available, they only have 1 on the Labour Ward (high risk ward) & if its in use i cant use one :( 

Gigs, i would luuurve a Pedicure, despite the fact i am INSANELY ticklish on my feet haha! I may enquire into a local salon & see if my sister will have Riley for an hour :) id love a Gel french tip pedicure, although i have managed to do a bang up job painting my toenails lately, they are sunshine yellow at the moment! I can only paint my toenails & shave my legs in the morning before any food enters my tummy lol after that im fooooked :haha:

MrsG feel free to share scan pictorials :) :)


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, wow! What a beautiful nursery! 

I can believe we are now officially waiting for the birth of 2 babies in this group! 

Cb, I had my first dream about it being time last night too. Except doctors weren't sure if my waters broke so decided to keep me for monitoring over night. They hooked me up to an IV which somehow also got them my heart beat. When they wanted to attach a whole bunch more monitors I put my foot down "no, I want to be able to walk around!" I then laid down in a queen size bed waiting for hubby. Ha-ha...

Taking it easier today even though hubby is here. We have a spare bedroom that needs organization...


----------



## gigglebox

Lol cb! It's crazy how much a little food increases the size of the bump! Btw, i want one last pic before you do the labor thing! And i'll be really interested to see if you "coincidentally" start labor after you pamper your feet :thumbup:

Dobs, i'm the same, don't bd if spotting...but for me it's more of a comfort thing. For some reason any time i'm bleeding any amount and bd, it burns. Not cool. 

Campn! You did such a great job on the nursery!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Janis, yeaaah no SO and I are strict no blood. Although I was spotting the last time we DTD and it burrrrned! I have definitely DTD during AF (usually in the shower or immediately after one with towels EVERYWHERE in the PITCH DARK) lol. But it weirds me out and weirds him out. 

Gigs, it burned for me this last time!!! I can't remember about the other times because (let's get real) I was intoxicated and like 21.

Bree waaaaaaah you don't like pedis?! Oh man. I fall asleep during them nowadays hahaha. They are so relaxing. And, this is gross, I get a huge kick out of watching them scrub off my callouses and the dead skin. I'm so gross hahaha. Also your BH seems pretty regularish. Like they happen a lot. Do you think you'll make it to 40 weeks?

CB, I hope that's the case. He's so good with random kids on the street. Or non crying babies. TBH I wouldn't mind if we postponed him moving in until our baby was sleeping through the night... I really hope you get to use the birthing tub! I love gel frenchies! Except I'm super emo so instead of pink or clear and white I do silver and a black tip hahahaha. I'm with Gigs. I want one last pic before labor! Or better yet when you are in labor, "Hubs, did you grab the hospital bag? Good! Now take my picture for my BnB friends!" ;)

PL glad you are resting and lol I should send you a pic of my spare room. It is full wall to wall of disorganized teaching supplies.

AFM spent most of the morning so far putting away laundry and cleaning out the walk in closet so I can, you know, actually walk into it lol. 

Is anybody else amused/ interested by how many women in this group are close in Day of pregnancy? The weeks are different, but I feel like the day is close for most of our preggos.


----------



## campn

Claire- You never cease to make me laugh! You're too cute! I remember trying to paint my toes at like 38 weeks with Ben and the nail polish bottle getting knocked off and onto the carpet. It left a cute shade of pink on there :p oh well that house is owned by someone else now! I've been trying to wax my legs more cause it lasts longer but ugh it takes so much longer and it hurts! Still shaving down there though, which is like a chore cause I can't see anything! 

Bree- Happy semi full term! I know they've changed the rules in the US but really 37 weeks is still full term to me! I can't wait to see what you're having!!! 

You ladies hopefully don't disappear after you have your babies as I need you all to walk me through this! I'm so rusty! 

Pacific- I'm glad you're taking it easy today! I always end up overdoing everything then I regret it the next day cause I can't walk lol! 

Dobby- Oh no can't believe he said that about mommy vajjays! Kegels fixes everything down there! I actually enjoyed sex much more after having DS cause before that it was so tight and I never could enjoy it.


----------



## Janisdkh

Ok question, entering fertile supposed faze going by dates(cd 13) and the way I feel.. Anyhow .......... Half firm cervix, half like lips ? I think I have a nabothian cyst on one side too :( It's low positioned too but mine always seems low :/ Does the half/half seem normal going into my fertile days?

Btw LOVE how fertility friend has cute little hearts when you BD hahaha <3 

Dobs- lol I know how that is too! I think after 17 years and 5 weeks bleeding with almost no sex, we gave up haha


----------



## claireybell

Haha i did that aswell Camps wheni was pg with Riley but my nail varnish was baby blue! But it was knocked over on laminate flooring eek.. It came straight up but the polish remover left a 'Matt finish' look on a lil patch, oopsy! Its now covered with our matt in front room Lol! Ooh your brave with waxing!! OUCH! I used to scream in college whilst on my Beauty Therapy course with other students practising leg waxing on me!! Big woos me! Ive only been able to trim my bikini line area inbetween legs & around my csection scar anything else is a no no, cant see nuthin! It'll be a case of the midwives hacking through the bushes and saying 'oh look there is a head there' :haha: 

Oh il def be taking a couple snaps in labour hehe!! I will be taking another snappy at 40wks next Saturday, unless, i go into labour before hand & il grab a pic just before we go into hosp ;) really want that Pedicure now haha! 

Dobs i love diff nail versions of french tips :thumbup: ive had some Red tipped ones in the past they look fab! 

Ahh the pg dreams are very random Pacific, i love how it was a queen size bed hahaa!! i had one early on about having the baby & i didnt know where the placenta went?! Really bizarre! I remember having strange sex dreams when pg with Riley haha!

Janis, im rubbish with ov signs re cervix, i would get on the jiggy jiggy wagon hehee :)


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I agree, no strippers in the house however I have gone to the strippers with hubby before. It wasn't nearly as degrading as I thought it might be. Maybe it depends on the location. Actually some of them had some pretty neat "tricks".

Janis, sorry no wise words from me, however fx this is your rainbow cycle! 

Bd while bleeding, been there... I like it better in the shower as there is less mess to worry about or clean up later :haha: 

I had some af type cramps earlier... Not sure what that would be considered, bh?? Belly has also been feeling like stretching and sore today but it has noticeably "popped" out. 

Hubby is still working away in the basement finding lots of unusual things.. but in good news the stink of dead things and animal urine is almost gone.

Bad news is, my ducks seem to be going on strike. I am stress related... Gah, no break!


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh booo :( hope they're not going the way of my birds Pl!


----------



## DobbyForever

There's a fifth WTE wdition?!


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, yeah 37 is now considered early term I think. 37 is just my midwifes deadline so I'm happy that baby didn't surprise us and come sooner! 

Dobs, I think the baby will is wait until closer to 40 weeks which is fine with me. I can do 3 weeks and I don't think I'm as mentally prepared as I need to be right now. I think I'm ready but at the same time I can't imagine bringing a 3rd baby home tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

Pacific, what kind of cramps? Cramping can be normal. BH feels like tightening in your uterus. Like if you poke your belly it'll feel really hard and it kind of makes me feel out of breath. When I was a ftm I never noticed having them. I thought they were just the baby moving and I was feeling the baby's back roll across my belly lmao.


----------



## Janisdkh

Pacific maybe get some water in and put your feet up.. Usually BH is tightening but you can have cramps with it.. If you have no tightening then I doubt it's bh, but then again my cousin had BH on the monitor and had cramps but no tightening... Go figure hehe.. I Had them with all my kids. Water should help with the cramps.. If not and you get worried because they don't go away, then see what your doctor says. 

So far on the BD wagon ladies <3 Happily on it LOL Check my lil hearts :D Hoping to have some more fun the whole week LOL

https://scontent-lga3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13717351_10157152936170551_2860845871434794625_o.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Daaaaamn Janis you go girl!!!

Bree gotcha makes sense. Are you other LOs ready for their baby sibling? 7 and 5 are such great helper ages :)

I missed the stuff on the page before. But good news everyone! Spotting eased up enough to bd


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobs- Thanks :D and woots on the spotting easing up! Time to play! :D


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, they were the af type of cramps, didn't last long but did up my water intake... As our British friends would say "blody hot out today"

Janis, that is interesting, I will mention it to the mw on Wednesday. She did warn me about bh. Ha-ha. 
You go girl!

Gigs, I was thinking about you and your ducks as I was picking up my 6 sad eggs this morning. 
I did hang part of a black feather scarf (apparently called a boa!) To make it look like a dead raven which has kept the real ravens away as far as I can tell.


----------



## Breeaa

I get the af type cramps too pacific! I was told it's because your uterus is stretching. They suck though. :/


----------



## DobbyForever

PL interesting boa idea. And lol at the bloody hot idk why bloody makes me laugh so much

I tossed some preseed up in there after the fact just for good measure but my opks are super negs so totally a waste of time and preseed haha


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, that makes total sense! I have been "sore" as I. Feeling the stretching and pulling a lot in the last 2 days. Makes sense though as I have a belly now!

Dobs, Yay on bd, fx that so is actually sticking to his words as you get closer to o!

Just came across an interesting article claiming that scientist have found a way to reverse menopause and actually have women of 50+ years release good viable eggs.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Yep it's all that stretching and softening of the pelvis bones and pressure from baby on your nerves! It gets worse over time, I remember last time by 37 weeks I would cry every single day. I'm almost 32 weeks so 5 more weeks and I'll be bawling my eyes again! This time things are hurting much earlier though :cry:

My mom had 5 kids. 5 pregnancies. Like how!?


----------



## pacificlove

At this point I already admire women that are chasing after toddlers all day while pregnant... At least I get to lock all but 2 animals away for the night and don't get bothered much by them. ;) For some reason my body refuses to "kick" the cat while I am sleeping but have no problems kicking hubby! Thankfully the 90lb dog does not sleep on the bed. My body will go across the bed to avoid the cat...

Campn, look up German spelt. I have a little pillow that is filled with it and it's been magical the last 2 nights. Mom made it for me when I was under 10 against night mares and headaches and it always seemed to work when my head slept on it. Now I sleep on it when I am sore and hubby hasn't hidden it on me ;) found it just 2 days ago (yepp another unpacked box after moving) stuck it under my hip and have been able to sleep through the last 2 nights. No tossing and turning due to sore hips.


----------



## claireybell

Dobby yay for jiggy jiggy :haha: you go girly!!

Pacific, ive had random period cramps on/off all through but very mild, its like Camps has said with all stretching etc.. I had some early just before 20wks with spotting if you can also remember, it was my cervix stretching aswell..! Bh gets worse when body is dehydrated also ive read! 

I thought it was baby time last night girls! From just before 11pm until 12midnight she was going nuts in there & randomly every 5/8 mins my belly was going SUPER rock hard & they hurt!! I kept feeling bowel cramps aswell & was feeling sick before they started & really thought it was the beginning but it faded away & then i passed out! Ive had a trapped nerve in my right butt cheek again, going through my lower back & shooting down my leg, agony! I was crawling to the toilet at 245am :( struggling to walk without yelping like a dog!


----------



## wookie130

Awww, CB...I'm willing to bet you are actually in early labor, but when you fell asleep, it slowed it down, which it can. I'd be on high alert for some mucus plug making it's appearance, or perhaps your water breaking. You can be in early labor for quite a while before those contractions begin slamming you with any regularity. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, that's very interesting about the boa! I've never heard that but may have to give that a try, should i come across a cheap enough boa...although would it attract hawks, thinking it's easy prey or something? Hawks have been my bigger fear, although it turns out they've been earing my poor neighbor's chicks. My neighbor ended up shooting it...which is totes illeagle but hey, what was he supposed to do? The thing was smart like your raven, finding its way through fencing. 

Dobs, yay! Glad he's thus far keeping his promise.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, that is exciting! Sound slike sciatic nerve pain :( so sorry you're having back pain, too. It's so debilitating!

Mine's still in bad shape. My mom's coming down today to help me out since i'm still in so much pain with my stupid back. Also have this virus/cold thing so sore throat, runny nose, and no voice. Fun times.


----------



## campn

Claire- Sounds like things are starting to happen! Shouldn't we all starting placing bets on when you'll deliver!? I'm already betting on my sister delivering this week (she's 37 weeks today) but looks like she's about to go any minute!


----------



## wookie130

Campn- Good idea...I bet she'll be born on Thursday night, at 2:38 a.m. :)


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Dobby yay for jiggy jiggy :haha: you go girly!!
> 
> Pacific, ive had random period cramps on/off all through but very mild, its like Camps has said with all stretching etc.. I had some early just before 20wks with spotting if you can also remember, it was my cervix stretching aswell..! Bh gets worse when body is dehydrated also ive read!
> 
> I thought it was baby time last night girls! From just before 11pm until 12midnight she was going nuts in there & randomly every 5/8 mins my belly was going SUPER rock hard & they hurt!! I kept feeling bowel cramps aswell & was feeling sick before they started & really thought it was the beginning but it faded away & then i passed out! Ive had a trapped nerve in my right butt cheek again, going through my lower back & shooting down my leg, agony! I was crawling to the toilet at 245am :( struggling to walk without yelping like a dog!

Aww CB! Almost time I bet!!!! How are you feeling now, if you aren't in labor? Lol


----------



## claireybell

Haha well il take that bet! Nothing today :( CM looking creamy normal.. Im on all sympton alert :) just usual hard BH & nothing more but i have bern pooing more often, she must be pushing right down now so maybe my bod is gearing up to go!! Scary lol! 

Wookie Lol 2:38 to the minute exact! Id laugh if it was around that time! 

Ah Gigs its awful, hoping your back starts feeling a lil normal very soon for you! Thats lovely your Mumma coming down to help out :hugs: it'll be good for you to rest your back!


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Dobby yay for jiggy jiggy :haha: you go girly!!
> 
> Pacific, ive had random period cramps on/off all through but very mild, its like Camps has said with all stretching etc.. I had some early just before 20wks with spotting if you can also remember, it was my cervix stretching aswell..! Bh gets worse when body is dehydrated also ive read!
> 
> I thought it was baby time last night girls! From just before 11pm until 12midnight she was going nuts in there & randomly every 5/8 mins my belly was going SUPER rock hard & they hurt!! I kept feeling bowel cramps aswell & was feeling sick before they started & really thought it was the beginning but it faded away & then i passed out! Ive had a trapped nerve in my right butt cheek again, going through my lower back & shooting down my leg, agony! I was crawling to the toilet at 245am :( struggling to walk without yelping like a dog!
> 
> Aww CB! Almost time I bet!!!! How are you feeling now, if you aren't in labor? LolClick to expand...

Im getting there gradually.. How you feeling? Anything new??.. I bet you have bubs before me haha


----------



## campn

Claire- The pooping is an early labor sign! Your body is cleaning itself out! I bet she comes Friday! 

Wook- You even guessed the hour! I've no courage like that!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just popping in to say goodluck Claire and Brea, cant wait to see pics of your sweet little ones :)


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Breeaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Dobby yay for jiggy jiggy :haha: you go girly!!
> 
> Pacific, ive had random period cramps on/off all through but very mild, its like Camps has said with all stretching etc.. I had some early just before 20wks with spotting if you can also remember, it was my cervix stretching aswell..! Bh gets worse when body is dehydrated also ive read!
> 
> I thought it was baby time last night girls! From just before 11pm until 12midnight she was going nuts in there & randomly every 5/8 mins my belly was going SUPER rock hard & they hurt!! I kept feeling bowel cramps aswell & was feeling sick before they started & really thought it was the beginning but it faded away & then i passed out! Ive had a trapped nerve in my right butt cheek again, going through my lower back & shooting down my leg, agony! I was crawling to the toilet at 245am :( struggling to walk without yelping like a dog!
> 
> Aww CB! Almost time I bet!!!! How are you feeling now, if you aren't in labor? LolClick to expand...
> 
> Im getting there gradually.. How you feeling? Anything new??.. I bet you have bubs before me hahaClick to expand...

Yeah those poops mean baby is coming soon!!!!!! Do you have a plan on how you're going to do this? Are you going to the hospital right away or staying home for a while? 


Nothing here. Both kids have dental appts this morning so I'm up super early, well too early for me. No action at all here. Tomorrow I see my midwife again. 

Dh thinks either the 29th or 3rd. :haha: When he asked what I think I said the 11th.


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- I'm thinking Thursday night or Friday morning. I can't wait!

I'm half asleep and can't remember what else I read. But no ultrasound for me. Not until Friday. DH and I had some "catching up" to do ;)


----------



## Fern81

Ooohh claire, gl I think tomorrow! 

I had my fetal assessment today and all baby's measurements including the NT translucency are spot on. My new dr is a bit unfriendly but she seems well-educated.

So one thing I'm worried about is that I have low papp-a levels which can point to a problem with the placenta & restricted fetal growth, possible pre-term birth, pre-eclampsia etc in the absence of increased NT translucency. Dr advised me to buy a bloodpressure monitor and measure daily, also to increase my bloodthinners. I'm quite upset that we can't afford to get scans done more frequently but yeah it's ridiculously expensive.
So far the baby's measurements are fine so I'm not going to google papp-a levels and stress myself out.

And dr says it looks like a boy :) but my sister's daughter looked like a boy on 2x early scans so I'm not putting any money on it! We'll be happy regardless; will confirm at the 18 week scan.

Gigs, shame you're really being put through the wringer! Hope you feel better soon. X

Texas- ooohhh great timing! Wookie you too :)

Dobby- oh, many foreign names sound... well, less nice (to me anyway) in my language because they are pronounced differently. Eg Jonas and Adam. And some names are pronounced the same but sound weird next to our EXTREMELY non-English surname! Eg Phoenix (which I love, but almost died laughing when I said it out loud with our surname lol). Bear in mind RSA has 11 official languages and even for my language (Afrikaans) there are different dialects & accents so that which sounds strange to my ear might sound lovely to an Afrikaans person speaking with a different dialect. Conversely, some Afrikaans names sound funny or are pronounced differently by English people. We know a little girl named Alike. Pronounced as "ah-lee-kuh" in Afrikaans but, well, as "alike" in English. So yeah it can get complicated lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Get some Green!!! Ow ow!

Eee Cb! Things are happening! I thought she's be out yesterday so my guess is already null and void...


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Fern! Thanks for the positive thoughts on my situation, hope things ease up. So did you get a scan pic? Share it!

Afm, I have no idea if I ovulated, but I don't think I did yet. Cp is still really high and open, but cm is creamy/not fertile. Usually after o it gets lower and firms up. Also, my libido has been through the rough for days which is really abnormal. I had o pain earlier in the week, but i think the sickness came and stopped me from actually releasing an egg...guess we'll see. Cd17 right now.


----------



## Aphy

Fern81 said:


> Ooohh claire, gl I think tomorrow!
> 
> I had my fetal assessment today and all baby's measurements including the NT translucency are spot on. My new dr is a bit unfriendly but she seems well-educated.
> 
> So one thing I'm worried about is that I have low papp-a levels which can point to a problem with the placenta & restricted fetal growth, possible pre-term birth, pre-eclampsia etc in the absence of increased NT translucency. Dr advised me to buy a bloodpressure monitor and measure daily, also to increase my bloodthinners. I'm quite upset that we can't afford to get scans done more frequently but yeah it's ridiculously expensive.
> So far the baby's measurements are fine so I'm not going to google papp-a levels and stress myself out.
> 
> And dr says it looks like a boy :) but my sister's daughter looked like a boy on 2x early scans so I'm not putting any money on it! We'll be happy regardless; will confirm at the 18 week scan.
> 
> Gigs, shame you're really being put through the wringer! Hope you feel better soon. X
> 
> Texas- ooohhh great timing! Wookie you too :)
> 
> Dobby- oh, many foreign names sound... well, less nice (to me anyway) in my language because they are pronounced differently. Eg Jonas and Adam. And some names are pronounced the same but sound weird next to our EXTREMELY non-English surname! Eg Phoenix (which I love, but almost died laughing when I said it out loud with our surname lol). Bear in mind RSA has 11 official languages and even for my language (Afrikaans) there are different dialects & accents so that which sounds strange to my ear might sound lovely to an Afrikaans person speaking with a different dialect. Conversely, some Afrikaans names sound funny or are pronounced differently by English people. We know a little girl named Alike. Pronounced as "ah-lee-kuh" in Afrikaans but, well, as "alike" in English. So yeah it can get complicated lol!

South Africans - we always have to complicate things, even our names and surnames &#128514;
I'm sure you have nothing to worry about! Hopefully increasing the blood thinners will sort it all out. Doesn't help with the stressing about it part unfortunately &#128532; Fx it's all good!


----------



## Fern81

Hahaha Aphy you know it!! Where are you in your cycle? ETA and YEAH it's cold! 

Giggles - I bet you will just O a bit late this cycle.

Piccies: Nub pic for your viewing and guessing pleasure (dr guessing boy!) and two 3/4D pics of baby moving it's arms.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160725_1_2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 15









IMG_20160725_1_6.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 41









IMG_20160725_1_7.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## shaescott

Fern AHHHH beautiful baby! I think it's a boy at the point but I'm probably seeing the umbilical cord lol

CB I'm still guessing 39+5, which is Thursday I think?


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, awe super cute baby pics!!

Cb, my guess baby will be here before the week is up! 

Gigs, we have turkey vultures here that get attracted by dead things. Once the turkey vultures are here so are the bald eagles. Since the scarf (boa) doesn't emit the death scent it hasn't attracted anything yet. Not sure if I over paid for it since its not on my normal shopping or wardrobe items ;) I found it at party city for $10.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern is its head turned? I can't see the profile of the face, that's how i make guesses, no idea about the nub theory lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Pacific- That sounds interesting, reversing meno and having viable eggs later on in life.. Not sure I could do it but yey for science! Which part of Canada are you? I am in Gaspe Quebec :( So want to move to Ontario.. It's beautiful here but the language crap is getting on my nerves. 

Camp- I wish I had 4 pregnancies, 4 kids, no losses... :'( Lucky 

Clairey- You are so close!!! As for the nerve , that's sciatic pain.. Let's hope it goes away after pregnancy.. It's an asshole :( 

Fern- Oh my gosh beautiful lil bub <3 I cant wait till i can share ultrasound pics <3


----------



## pacificlove

Janis, when I reach 50 I am pretty sure hubby and I will long be done having kids ;) but still good research to share with those that are wanting kids later in life.
we are on the west coast, gabriola island. It's part of the gulf islands. I love the fall colours you get! Hubby and I flew out to the east a few years ago in the fall, we were a bit early but already so gorgeous!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- absolutely beautiful! I'm soooo happy for you! And so very jealous of your lack of symptoms. Lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Pacific- WOW you live in a beautiful area too! How is the job market there? I am on the Gaspese Coast(jobs are sucky) so all I see is water :D I have the ocean right outside my window too. I love area's where you can see country, mountains and ocean.. I live in a town by a port(paspebiac) and its perty.. I am from Montreal Quebec and I would never move back there.. Ontario I would, but I kind of need to be close to rivers/lakes/ocean like I am here so I am not sure yet about the move but if we do it's to Ontario. I won't be happy unless I have some sort of accessible body of water and many tree's though.


----------



## pacificlove

Janis, you'd love mount Washington which is an excellent ski area here on Vancouver island. From the top you can see the Rockies on the mainland, watch the boats on the Pacific and then when you are done skiing in the afternoon, drive off to play a round of golf down the mountain in the winter. I don't think any other places where you can combine winter and summer activities into the same winter day exist. ;) 
As for jobs, I can only compare it to AB, they definitely don't pay as much as in AB, but the quality of life is here. BC= bring cash
I loved Montreal, but don't think I could live there. Totally agree! Ottawa is just so big... Doea your job include the ocean?


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern! So happy your appointment went well!!! Your baby is so cute! I'm leaning boy, but I dunno. I thought I finally understood the nub theory but then I was so sure this one baby in the prediction forum was a girl and it turned out to be a boy! :rofl: Fails. I love that you can even legit see the walls of the womb. Technology is so cool.

PL lol when you say boa I always think of the feathered boas girls wear to their bacholorette parties hahaha

Janis did I mention SO's paternal side are Quebecois?! <3 I have a Canadiens bib, fleece baby blanket, and onesie hehe.

Still playing catch up.


----------



## DobbyForever

CB does sound like she's getting ready to come out and meet the world! I forgot my original vote lol... I'd love her to come on Saturday! I want to see her before I leave on my trip hehehe. I just have this feeling she will be here before I leave.

Bree I keep forgetting you are a couple weeks behind, so I'm thinking close to your due date. I like the 3rd. Because I like the number 3.

Green excited for your scan! And lol at catching up. Love it!

Fern I definitely think staying away from Dr. Google is a good idea. And I get the Alike thing. What's funny is I teach a lot of Global Citizenship/ am really interested in other languages so I did not even read it as 'alike' I read it the way it's supposed to be pronounced hehe. So pat on the back for me!

Aphy hoping clomid does the trick for you this cycle!

Gigs I'm so sorry. That sucks. It's definitely possible if it was bad enough that whatever tore through your house affected O. :( I say listen to your libido and get it on like donkey kong in the meanwhile.

Future good to see you even just for a pop in! <333


----------



## JLM73

Hi chickies
Just caught up reading and wanted to update. Soooo, this is my FIRST ever time using the "both" option for the Intercourse/BD section of FF:haha:
I'm a double X girl:bunny:
My cervix last night got high, softer and more open, and cm is watery which hasn't happened much in several months:thumbup:

Sooo....me and hubs got the :sex: on at like 2am LOL so that still counted for today, and I woke up to a temp DROP this a.m., so expecting to O today... 2 days earlyish due to taking Soy Iso again this mointh.

Pissed off that my OPKs stilllllll have not gotten here :brat::hissy:
I ordered them a week ago :growlmad:
So for the first time I have NO opk data to go on grrrrrr.
Didn't wanna buy any given the bulk strip order....grrrr gonna have to have hubs stop on way to dinner and get a $ one.
We DTD again this afternoon when mom left to run errands- so we didn't have to be all hush hush rawr baby LOL
OK off to take the dogs out!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha J look at you! Getting it at all hours of the day! Hoping hubs remembers to get those opks! I'd be really curious to see if you are Oing.

Mine are neg (shocker) but I really wanted SO this morning. Dunno if I just unleashed the beast or if it's a sign that maybe I will have another early O this month. I want to O Sunday. That would be perfect. Early Sunday or late Saturday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that's exactly what I (miss)used for my purposes.
Our opk looks like it'll be positive in a day or two.. fx your so stays on board!!

J, I'd love to just drop of my pile of opks for you.. 

So hot again today and it's supposed to get hotter by the end of the week. Sweating just sitting on the couch.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo I love hate summer lol. I cannot deal with the heat. Today wasn't so bad over here.

I'm thinking they'll go positive Friday or Sunday but they do seem pretty dark like it might even be earlier


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- sorry the heat is horrible. It's horrible here too! It was 104f (40c) today here. Absolutely miserable. 
How is it so luck cooler in the bay when you're so close Dobs! Lol 

CB- waiting for more updates!

J- hope that temp rises nice and high tomorrow!!

Dobs- I think you'll ov before your trip.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol it's only 84 here ;). Head over to SF and that sea breeze drops them down to 64.

Thanks greenie! I surely hope so! But not too soon! The soonest I can get another deposit is Thursday


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, how do you handle that temperature?? I think we had about 27 plus the humidity.. the sun is finally vanishing behind the trees and I get a breeze through the open deck door every 15 minutes.

The only one loving the heat is my garden...


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: Had a lovely makeup bday dinner at Kobe, got home and as I walk in the room hubs thinks it's funny to drop a huge fart :growlmad:
SUCH a mood killer literally- I abhor bad manners and he knows I HATE bad smells- way sensitive nose.
I literally walked back out....not amused- there will not be a 3rd bday today and my F-ing Opks did NOT come on time, and the $ store closed before we got back....
*sigh* he's apologizing like mad....I love him 99%...but he still has this 1% immaturity thing at 53 that makes me say :huh:Really????=;
I'm sorry but bad manners are never a funny thing to me....I don't do fart games....[-X


----------



## DobbyForever

Boys don't grow up, their toys just get more advanced ;). Sorry though that is a bummer


----------



## gigglebox

Awww sorry he ruined the mood J! Hope he makes it up to you. Sexually ;) 

Ladies, if you were fairly certain you didn't ovulate, but you had a small chance of actually being 3dpo, when would you test? I'm thinking I just haven't ov'ed yet. I'm getting increasingly frustrated that either emotional stress or physical stress is f'ing up my chances to conceive nearly every month -.- not. Amused.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs did you ditch the opks this cycle? If I was unsure I would *try* to wait until what I thought was 10dpo. But if I was unsure if O I'd be testing daily with opks in the meanwhile.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I agree with *Dobbers* and have you ever tried soy Isoflavones for 5 days? I am a regular O'er with no O pains, but I DEF feel O when I use it, so it seems to strengthen O as they say- like natural Clomid:shrug:


----------



## Breeaa

Lmao J! Sorry his fart ruined the mood.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry j he ruined the mood. Hopefully he'll make it up with a good round of baby making later. 

Gigs, I still wouldn't test any earlier then 10 dpo from the point of o just to avoid the frustration of seeing a bfn.


----------



## claireybell

Morning girlies

I had a long reply typed last night & then fell asleep & i mustve swiped my phone whilst holding my phone grr then all the reply has gone pfft! Im gonna read back quickly lol


----------



## claireybell

Ah sorry he ruined the mood J by farting of all things Lol! Thats something blokes never grow out of i dont think! Hope your tests arrive in post today though :thumbup: & he makes up for it! 

Dobby your opk may just be positive just before you go on your hols! get some more jiggle jiggles in hehe!! 

Gigs im terrible, i would always start testing around 8/9dpo sometimes earlier if im unsure on if i had ovulated! Would you ever consider a cycle doing a temp tracking? 

Afm nothing going on.. Just lotsa baby movements & bh but thats it, nothing like the other night & CM is just creamy!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- what haven't you gone into labor yet?!!

J- I'm sorry he ruined it with his fart. Boys will be boys. 

Gig- I'd probably start at 10dpo from when I actually think I ovulated. Because I actually hate seeing bfns. 


Something else I was going to say and now I can't remember. 
So it's almost 5am and I've been up for over an hour because I have a stupid UTI. A real one this time. Man I forgot how much these suck!


----------



## FutureMrs

J how does one know which days to take soy? Were on month three of actively TTC I am 7DPO and not sure how many times I can handle the TWW, you long time TTCers are superwomen.


----------



## campn

Gigs- I also think 10 DPO is a good time to start testing! I also second J on soy, but mostly because this baby is a soy baby so it personally worked for me. 

Future- There are so many articles on which days to take it, there are different options that give semi different results. I took mine from 2-6 and that worked for me.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks Campn, did it give you an early O? If were out this cycle (and I feel like we are, I just don't feel good about it) hubby is gone after CD 14 next month and I usually 0 on CD 16 which may mean were out that cycle too. So lame.


----------



## FutureMrs

Also where can one buy this campn, just like walmart or anywhere?


----------



## wookie130

Future- I bought my soy at a local health food store. I tried it myself, as I conceived twice on Clomid (once was a miscarriage, however), due to low progesterone...so I thought I'd give soy a try for our efforts in conceiving baby #3. Unfortunately for me, it kind of messed up my cycle for a couple of months, and I'm trying to get straightened out from it. So, it works for some, and possibly not as well for others.

CB- I'm still sticking with Thursday, at 2:38 a.m.!!! LOL!!! :rofl: 7 lbs 8 oz, 20 inches long! :) (See what I did there? I'm even guessing her size now! :haha: ) For the record, a lot of gals don't even have a bloody show, or lose their mucus plug until contractions become more active and regular...and you're at the point in which the ball can get rolling at ANY time. The pooping is a great sign that your body is gearing up. Go have some sex! Sex can totally get things moving along! Go do some :sex:, and then start doing some walking. Walking, and stair climbing! All of those things can induce labor! :) You're not overdue or postdate by any means, so it's all good...I'm just saying all of this IN CASE you want to try evicting Nuala...on Thursday, at 2:38 a.m., of course.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie nooo omg I haven't had a UTI in a minute damn ugh my last one hurt! Because nobody believed me. I went to my P.E. teacher (it happened first in class) and she told me I should go home (it was lunch after) and tell my mom because I probably had a UTI. So I go home and tell my mom and she's like cool we'll go to the doctor. So I get to the doctor's and they're skeptical so I pee in a cup, they test it, and say there is no blood or infection. I'm crying and yelling because i know something is wrong. Flash forward to 2am I am screaming in pain, my parents drive me to the ER, my urine sample was more blood than urine. The guy didn't even have to test it to confirm UTI. He was like wth how did it get this bad without you coming in? I was like A-HOLE I DID COME IN THEY SAID I WAS FINE r_r

CB not gonna lie I kinda thought you might be in labor when we didn't hear from you last night lolol

My opk was lighter this morning so we'll see. My temp hasn't done it's pre-O dip (usually dips down to the 97.4-5 range a few days out) so keeping my FXed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait Wookie how many stairs do you have to climb? I live in a two story house I climb stairs all day =/


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh thanks for the heads up Wookie! I should probably be more patient then as it really hasnt been that long, i would cry if my cycle got messed up as I am really regular. Maybe Ill be wrong about this month! FX


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs FX you get a positive before your cruise, which sounds amazing BTW! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, guess i'll be testing Monday if nothing else happens first. Pretty sure i'm out this month anyway after all this. I thought about soy, but i've read of it messing up so many women's cycles that i'm apprehensive to try it. Someone suggested temping...i'm tempted, but i never wake up at the same time and i'm not about to set an alarm just to interrupt my sleep.this is mainly because it takes me forever to fall back asleep.

Cb, we're all waiting in anticipation! Update us if you go into labor! None of this radio silence followed by "i had her!" Update two days later! Lol...only half kidding ;) 

Holy crap Dobs, that sounds miserable! Did it turn into a kidney infection? I'm very fortunate, knock on wood, to not have had a uti before...sooo doesn't sound like a thing i ever want. Green, have you made it to the dr yet? Get yourself in asap! They are evidently not good while pregnant.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback on my scan pics, yesterday was a very emotional day and I must admit I'm still rattled by the PAPP-A results.

Green I agree, get it sorted out asap, don't want to stress you out but a uti can sometimes cause uterine contractions so better safe than sorry. Xx

Gigs- how are you feeling? Yep baby's head was turned, I don't have a clear facial profile pic. 

Claire- on baby watch!!

After watching some birth videos on YouTube I'm even more convinced that I do NOT want my DH in there when I'm delivering! Except if it's a c-section; and then he's standing by my head, not my feet. I DEFINITELY don't want him to ever see and remember any birthing part of me! My brother told me many of his friends now attend the delivery of their babies with a GoPro on their heads to capture every second. My sister and I nearly died when we imagined it! Are we the only ones who feel this way?? Her hubby waited in the hallway when she pushed out her first and that's exactly what I would prefer...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, right?! It was so bad. I was fine. They gave me some meds and I took them, went home, slept the rest of the day, and was fine hahaha. Why do you think you are out? You've been keeping up on the bd right? Hugs. I'm so sorry this is so stressful for you. :(

Fern, I know right?! I really don't want SO in the room. We talked about it, and tbh I'm kicking him out or he has to stay near my head. I just want my mommy. He can see us after the sweat and poop has been cleaned up and baby is all adorably wrapped up with its little hospital beanie.

Wish me luck the bell rang


----------



## gigglebox

You ladies <3 thanks for your concern. Unfortunately i'm feeling worse, still sick, and back spasms are still happening. Fortunately i'm not getting the spasms that are crippling and excruciating anymore, so that's good. I'm sick though, which sucks. Dobs, i feel like my body is just going through a lot, I doubt if it's in any shape to support a pregnancy right now. It just sucks that illness and updated family drama seem to keep happening rigt around O time. For that reason, not sure if soy or anything would help me anyway.


----------



## campn

Future- It made me ovulate later but a much better ovulation. I think my eggs weren't the best quality or the most mature but soy gave me the push I needed and worked on the first try. I bought mine on Amazon. 

Fern- I would have been so sad if DH wasn't there! It's such an emotional thing and you def don't want to be alone and I know DH wanted to be present and see his child being born. It was amazing and beautiful and we both cried the minute DS was out and put on my chest.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks Campn :) I think I'll get some preseed to try this next cycle and go from there!


----------



## pacificlove

Another warm one today but at least there is a bit of a breeze!


----------



## Jezika

After well over a week, I'm finally caught up! Woo! I've been working on my Master's thesis, for which I have to complete a draft in less than two weeks and I'm still so behind and procrastinating like something horrific. In other news, I had my gender/sex reveal party just over a week ago ("Jezika's sex party", according to one friend's calendar entry) and it was nice. I couldn't be bothered to look into getting a gender reveal cake, so I just wrapped up some pink clothes in a pretty box and DH and I opened it in front of everyone (weird, I know). Everyone whooped and some of my close friends had tears in their eyes. It was quite touching, though I do hate being centre of attention.

Baby has been kicking a lot, though some days more than others. I can definitely feel from the outside now, and the other day I could see her slowly moving under the surface of my belly... it was SO freaky! And sometimes when it feels like she's doing somersaults when I'm focusing on work it's so disarming. But she's been a bit quiet these past few days, just a few jabs and rolls here and there, so of course now I want her to move more again and am started to worry (you know what I'm like).

Right, enough of the selfishness...

CB - you're days away from your due date, argh!!! My guess is Friday afternoon. I cannot wait!

Breea -can't wait to find out what you're having, and for you I'm gonna guess August 3rd...

Green - eek! Get the UTI sorted! They're the WORST. Honestly, I think that's a big reason I haven't had sex since conception **stares at lap in shame**

Dobs - re: UTI, you poor thing! How the hell did your urine show up as negative? I have repeatedly had the same happen too, and it's made me so angry because the docs have completely invalidated my experience. So they're telling me that crying in pain while I pee blood is normal? Grrr. I'm keeping FX that your OPKs turn +ve before you go off on your trip. So exciting that SO is seeming to be on board too :)

Fern - LOVING the scan pics! How was it to see baby look so babylike? As for the PAPP-A, I wasn't sure what it was, so I did Google it. For what it's worth, the only thread I read basically consisted of many people saying they Googled it and became terrified, but then ended up having perfectly normal babies, almost all of them of a healthy weight. I actually do have a friend who gave birth recently who refused ALL ultrasounds and other testing throughout her pregnancy so had no idea of any potential issues, and then in her 3rd trimester her midwife determined baby wasn't growing as much, so she did end up having an ultrasound to confirm and then had a c-section before her due date. Obviously stressful, but I think if there are issues like that in the third trimester, the chances of having a perfectly healthy baby (like she did) one way or another are extremely high. So please obv. do what doc thinks is best (that you're able to do, and trust that all will be well). Big hugs to you <3

Campn - can't believe you're third in line for labour. When I first "met" you, you were an "onion" and now **I'm** way past that stage, so I can't believe how fast time passes. Oh, and I LOVE your nursery. I'm so envious! Hope we can find a two-bedroom in our rental building before December so I can at least try to make a nice little room for baby. Oh, btw, just like you, I'm now worried baby girl will turn out to be a baby boy. I feel it would be just my luck!

Janis - so glad you're back in the TTC boat and feeling good about it! Oh, and for what it's worth, I could never discern anything from my cervical position. It never conformed to any kind of rules of ovulation, and I too think I had a nabothian cyst - or at least **some** of the time I could feel a little nodule to one side.

Gigs - sorry to hear you're still sick and in pain with your back. You've had a rough, rough few months for sure, but I am certain that soon things will get better and you will be in a much better place to TTC (IF you're not already successful this cycle!).

J - poor you re: the farting. I have to say I actually love fart humour. DH does the slurpiest and loudest ones in the middle of the night, but I only find them annoying if they wake me up. Of course, when **I** fart loudly and feel proud of myself, he thinks it's disgusting. Double bloody standards.

Pacific - glad to hear your belly's growing! I, too, and feeling a bit of occasional cramping and a lot of discomfort as everything is stretching. Are you feeling much movement? And is the boa thing you're talking about an actual feather boa? If so and you need more of them, I keep seeing them at Dollarama!

Shae - how are the suspected haemorrhoids?

That's as far as my memory goes for now. Love to all others, like Wookie, Future, et al.!


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and whoever was talking about names sounding silly in different languages, I think I told you guys about how a lot of the names I like sound stupid in Hungarian? And how my gran in Hungary said it doesn't matter, call the baby whatever we like, but then conceded when I pointed out that my favourite name of Luka would make "How is Luka?" and "Look at all that hair on Luka!" translate to "How is his/her anus" and "Look at all the hair on his/her anus!"? And then parts of other names we like sound like words for mauling, claws, liver and horse. Argh.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I ran out of time to go to the dollar store to look for boas. There is one right across from the ferry terminal but as we saw the ferry approaching we knew there wasn't going to be enough time. Next time.
I love your Luca story :haha: names aren't quite that difficult going English/German or German/English although some German names are nearly impossible to pronounce for the north Americans. 
Yay for movement! Isn't it weird to see the moves! I've been getting lots of kicks, punches, rolls, etc. Baby usually is less active as soon as hubby is trying to feel to ;)


----------



## Martinou

I definitely got pregnant on the 'withdraw' method. I'm about 6 weeks pregnant and only had a baby 4 months ago! Slightly freaking out and hoping me and baby will be ok especially as she was delivered through c-section. Anyone have any knowledge on the subject?


----------



## DobbyForever

Jezzzz you're alive! ;). That mega post. I'm gladish that I'm not the only one who has been through that! I had literally just gone before the doctor collected a sample so it was less bloody than the other times but still. Shrugs. Thankfully none since then.

Jez love that baby is moving and growing. Congrats on getting the draft of your thesis done! I do not miss graduate school in the least bit.

Martinou, welcome! I wouldn't worry about csection. All of my moms four kids (me included obviously lol) were csection babies. We were all healthy little clams even with me being a preemie. 5lbs of cuteness almost a month early ;). We have a lot of ladies here in this thread who had csections/ are pregnant now planning vbac (vaginal birth after c-section). And even though you had a baby 4 months ago by the time this one is fully cooked your body will be ready


----------



## shaescott

J lol if you have an issue with farts how do you want a boy? Lol boys fart so much, and they think it's so funny too. And if you think farting to ruin the mood is bad, my SO has farted DURING sex so I literally felt the fart. I've also farted during sex but not on purpose, from pressure build up. His was on purpose. Sorry, _they_. Multiple farts. 

As for SO in delivery room, idc how gross it is or if I poo or if my vagina looks creepy, SO is going to be in the room with me, holding my hand and taking care of me the entire way. I can't imagine him not being there, it just seems wrong. It's his baby too, ya know? I think he should witness the birth of his own baby.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - thesis is nowhere near done! that's the worry! And I lose a scholarship worth $105k + 6 months paid maternity leave if I don't defend on time. But I'm hoping my department won't let that happen, not least because they have to fund my PhD if my MA defence is delayed... You're lucky to be done, though. I have another 4,000 years of this.

PL - Yes! Every time DH puts his hand there, baby becomes still as a rock! And then when she DOES kick, he's bloody paying attention to the TV or something so misses it! The few times he has a felt a little jab, he seemed underwhelmed. Bleuurhgh.

As for having DH in for the labour, I can't remember who was against this now (Dobs, i think?) but could a compromise be that he's there but absolutely has to stay up by your head the whole time?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I am sure you'll get the thesis done! 

When baby stops moving under his hand he just says "it knows who's boss!" In you dreams Mr! 
As for not really responding to the kicks, hubby is the same, if I didn't keep telling him "it's kicking again" I don't think his hand would wander over. Maybe they just read too much about "don't touch unless invited" which would be true if he wasn't my husband.

Hubby during labor: he's my rock and support so will need him. however he does have the tendency to make fun of the expressions people on tv make during labor and delivery. Any of that and someone is going to loose his head. That's actually something I need to talk to him about although I am sure he knows.


----------



## Jezika

Hmm, hubby does touch my belly a lot, just never when she's kicking. Just wish he'd seem more enthused when he does feel it. As for the making fun of the faces, I'm sure he'd never do that to you. For a moment there I thought it might provide some much-needed levity if we did, but who are we kidding? I can be a monster even when I'm not in labour.

Here are some bump photos for anyone who's interested. One on left is 16 days ago, one on right is just now. Weird to see the growth over two weeks! I want to see others' bumps too please!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-07-26 at 6.47.16 PM.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JLM73

Just popping in to say my damn opk sticks did NOT come today either! :brat:
I am DEF leaving bad feedback on this amazon seller considering opks ate a Time sensitive item when purchased, and they stated i would get them 3 days ago :growlmad:
Well below is my $ store opk, positive! Wasn't sure if i was gonna like the new opks - Assured brand in a purple box:huh: but it worked as well as the previous New Choice! 
Feeling a wee crampy:smug:
Staying over at hubs house the next cpl days to get work done there, but ill be posting updates and temping. Tonight's mission. ..:sex::sex::sex:
 



Attached Files:







20160726_181917-1-1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3









20160726_181912-1-1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- you're back! Yay! So glad everything is going so well! Your bump is gorgeous! 
As for my "bump" I feel like the bloating is starting to go away. And I think actual bump is starting to take over. The
Problem is I just look like I gained 5 pounds in my stomach lol so in the in between stage still once I get an actual bump I'll post some pics. I haven't even taken one yet!

Future- I forgot to say welcome back! So glad you're checking in. I know ttc can suck SOOO much and I feel for ya! If does come in waves though, really horrible some months some months I would be super positive. I forgot, are you using opks or tracking at all?

Campn- I haven't commented on how adorable your pic is! You seem to be rhe perfect size! Not too big or too small. 

Gig- I'm happy you're feeling better with the back but I'm sorry you're sick now too! At least you've all had it close together and hopefully you woke keep passing it back and forth. 

As for DH being in the delivery room I couldn't imagine him not being there. I actually only want him in there, no one else. I think it'll be such an amazing experience together. That being said, he is in no way shape or form allowed to move away from my head. We were watching one born every minute last night and even with her goodies blurred out it was TOO much! Oh and also, we watched an episode with twins and the doctor had to reach up and turn the second baby and man oh man I think that convinced me to get an epidural lol


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, what a beautiful bump!

Mrs G, totally get that in between feeling! I kept denying my bump. Ha-ha

J, wohoo for positive opk, get on the stick and get your well deserved bfp!! Is there any way to track the package?
I am waiting for some dog supplies in the mail... And I keep wondering if the threat of our postal service going on strike is delaying it...


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez love the bump pics!!!

Shae lol at sex farts I am so sorry. I have been Dutch opened before by SO in the early days before I could read his face and run r_r

J that is so shitty about the seller! Glad you got your dollar trees and Hf bd

Lol I was not the only one not wanting DH there! Lol. I forgot who said it first. I told him he either stays near my head or gtfo. With his personality he won't be much support anyway haha. But I did get a nice load today and was able to get the preseed in before sex lol. Next bd schedule is Thursday, Friday, Saturday


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, your Luka=anus story made me laugh so hard. I haven't laughed like that in days. Thanks also for your kind words. Yup, things have been a bit hellish but hopefully it just means that life will balance out with some good stuff soon. 

Dobs, glad he's sticking to the plan! Has he chilled out about sex? No more panic attacks afterward? 

Green, I was of your mind set with Des on the delivery. I wanted hubs in the room and that was it. I had an almost emergency c section, and he was up by my head. The moment they pulled Des out, and we heard his first cry, we looked into each other's eyes and we both teared up. I wouldn't trade that experience for anything! Ok, i totally would for a large sum of money. But you know what I mean. 

Now that said, I'm a total momma's girl so i wanted her included. She hung out with me and hubs while I labored--I didn't allow my dad or in-laws in.


----------



## campn

Oh my hubby was on the side holding my leg back, so he did see some but not everything you know why!??? Cause my bit**y MIL butt her damn way in there stood right next to the doctor! She was my husband at that point! I'm so angry I don't think I'll ever get over it.


----------



## DobbyForever

True that a Gigs about life balancing out. Excellent attitude hugs

Omg I forgot to say I also loled so hard at the Luka translation

As for SO he still needs reassurance after but he is so much more relaxed. Not totally better but I think he's going to be like that until a healthy baby is born. I don't mind reassuring him and even now it's just a three sentence convo

And lmfao about the money trade haha.

I would let MIL in if she was part of the scenario. But three is my max. After that it's a circus. Three would be hard to manage as well


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Campn! That is shitty. You are so nice to her! I would have started singing "move b* get out the way b* get out the way! MOVE!" But even so that's such an intimate area. I only want a doctor down there.


----------



## campn

Jez- I wanted to say your bump is so beautiful! So smooth and round!! 

We plan on having a "give us our damn space" talk with the outlaws, mainly bec last time there was no space or boundaries that they respected and that caused so much stress for me. They basically didn't want me going to my room to nurse or pump. You know one big happy family. FIL walked right into my labor and delivery room (where you're NOT supposed to visit) with a huge grin on his face. I thought "wtf is he lost!?"

Dobby- I should have "accidentally" kicked her right in the face.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg but you see you just think those things. I actually eat them out loud. Haha

And omg you're 32w! I feel like yesterday we started saying 10 week countdown and we're only 20% through it!

Got a second batch! Ugh just wish I was closer to O


----------



## DobbyForever

And lmfao at kicking her in the face. I kicked my gyno once out of protective mode with my cyst pregnancy


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I would have kicked mil in the face. Heck, I don't even want my mom in the room. 
I'll sent a msg when I think things started to the grandparents and after that all outside communication is up to hubby. I don't think it'll be much, hubby is very private in that sense. He didn't even want my mom at the last ultrasound ;). 
I am ok with my parents visiting a few hours after delivery. Mil will have to rely on someone driving her to us. Either one of her boys (but the only one who lives at home could be out at sea) or a family friend. I have told dh that he is not allowed to go get her. It would be a 4 hour round trip and I don't want him gone during bonding time. dh seemed surprised, but he got the msg and I think once baby is born he'll be in full agreement.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> And lmfao at kicking her in the face. I kicked my gyno once out of protective mode with my cyst pregnancy

I seriously love you cause you're always so honest and you act on this honesty and sincerity. I just bite my tongue and let things that bother me be done to me then I blow up! I'm trying to work on it though, try to tell people nicely when I'm not okay with something, just so I avoid blowing up later! 

Also I've no idea how I'm 32 weeks. It feels just like yesterday I was barely 26 weeks, I must have blacked out those last few weeks.


----------



## campn

Pacific- Oh yeah your DH shouldn't leave you alone to drive her over, if she can't make it she can just wait until you're home and visit later. I really wish no one visited us at the hospital as I was busy and I was a mess emotionally and physically. This time we'll tell them you can visit the next day! If I even stay this long in the hospital.


----------



## Breeaa

Omg Jez!!!! Your bump is beautiful! Perfect!!!!! 

Fern, it isn't pretty down there but I can't imagine dh not being with me. It's such an experience and he wouldn't want to miss it! 

Dh is my support system. This time he will even be catching the baby (if I can't because I called dibs first). He is so easily grossed out by everything but the process of watching me go through labor makes him appreciate it and me more. He was really good with the last birth and this time I will need him even more being completely unmedicated. 

Gigs, I could not do mother in the room, or MIL. I feel it's more intimate if it's just dh and I. MIL isn't that kind of person, and my mother wasn't either. Just can't imagine! I'd have to have some good drugs. :haha: 

Omg campn! I would've been so upset and spewing all kinds of mean comments at her. Lol is she coming in again for this one? 

The one thing I regret from my first birth was that everybody came into the room right away, they were all waiting because of csection. I never got a chance to bond with or hold dd before they did. I'm still mad about it to this day.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bree you are so patient/brave! Team yellow, no meds. Love it! Sorry about the privacy thing. My cousin only had her bf and she didn't let anybody in until a couple hours later turn grandparents first then the rest of us. I think that was a good call. My only concern with mom in the room is she loves baby that I might not be able to get mine away from her lol

Campn lol we need to like find the middle of us. Sometimes my mouth gets the better of me.


----------



## campn

Bree- So true with the bonding thing. My inlaws booked a hotel right by us so they can visit us every single day from 9 am to 9 pm they were there, and all they did was want to hold the baby. Not once has my mil got up to unload a dishwasher or vacuum. They were there to hold the baby which should have been MY job and DH's and it effected our bonding and u basically had to beg them to take him so I can breastfeed him. 

Like you I'm still so effected by it to this day and it still really hurts. I should have said something. 

This is advice to all new moms, PLEASE have everything your way! I didn't think it'll still bother me 4 years later but it truly does.


----------



## pacificlove

Gosh, I think my parents have a good feeling of when to hand off baby or when they need to leave or help load the dishwasher or cook or bring a meal. Mil.. hmm. I have a feeling she'll just come to hold. However I am not shy to excuse myself and baby for feeding and naps ;) 

Campn, Brea, I can't believe that our parents can be so not understanding and just invite themselves in. I am happy that my mom has offered to stay with me after hubby goes back to work. I am not sure yet if I want to take her up on it.


----------



## TexasRider

My MIL was in the room during labor. We just kinda rotated people through. When I had to be checked everyone left except my mom and husband. But that was when I thought she actually liked me. She doesn't. 

Next time it's a planned c-section and I doubt my husband will even be in the room when it happens. He will just wait for the baby to be brought to him lol. 

After I go home I do not want my MiL to come to my house and stay. 

On the remodel front it doesn't look like we will be moving in this weekend. No floor yet and it may not even go in this week. Plus all our little projects are taking 2 times as long as I thought to get done... Sigh. My MiL is being a complete biotch and basically acts like everything I do to raise my child is wrong. It's so hard to parent with us living there cause she basically takes charge and when I let her my husband is told that I am a bad mom but if I try to do stuff then I am "overstepping" my bounds cause it's her house blah blah im over it...


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom offered to stay leading up to birth but said the first few weeks after she would visit to help with chores but not stay. Logically, she knows the boundaries and she will definitely help out around the house but she does get way overexcited for holding.

Campn I am so sorry it still hurts but your son loves you and you have a second chance to do things your way. Hugs hugs

Tex love that we're getting close to testing time!

Pl they were talking about goats and cheese and neat on buzzard foods with Zimmerman and I thought of you


----------



## pacificlove

Awe Tex, sorry mil is being a beotch. :hugs: any chance you can spent as much time away from her as possible? 
As for trades people, here we'd sign a contract before labor starts stating when work is supposed to be completed and if not there are penalties. Any way to push contractors that way into finishing?

Our renos keep getting bigger too, keep finding mold and things done way outside of code. We'll have to talk to the Baker as we'll have to shut down the commercial kitchen for a bit too.


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, sorry to hear about that. I hope you're able to bond with this baby before anybody invades. It really is important. Will they be watching your ds while you're in labor? I think that's what kept them with ds, they were watching dd so couldn't sit and wait. Lol 

Because we will be home 5-6 hrs after birth I'm having MIL take the kids over to her house until we're ready. Then dh will pick up the kids and let them visit first before anybody else! Plus my midwife won't take baby until an hour or two after baby is born so I have that immediate bonding! 

Dobs, I wouldn't call myself brave at all. I'm terrified. I know what labor feels like and with my second I got the epidural the second I was admitted and able. :haha: That's why I wanted a midwife this time, I can have the birth I want because pain meds aren't available and tempting me. 

Patient, I am far from patient! I am surprised I made it this far not knowing the baby's gender!!!! I'm so happy I did it though! 

Pacific, some ladies love having help right after the baby! My friends mom stayed for 2 weeks and she was super upset when she left. I however am very independent in that, I would be annoyed. My sister wants to come stay and I really don't want her to. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

Omg craziest story from my midwife today. She's helping another midwife in a clinic while the other is on vacation and a patient came in with a prolapsed bladder. Basically the dr that my dr suggested for my vbac this pregnancy, pulled out her placenta before it was ready causing the uterus to basically collapse instead of shrinking down naturally. Now her bladder is falling out and she keeps having to shove it back in, and has stitches in that area from tearing. Worst part, instead of dealing with the situation he dismissed her as a patient because she posted on fb what happened. She didn't even name any names but a nurse saw the post and told him about it. The poor girl had to find another dr who would help her instead of the jerk who did it. 

I chose to go with a midwife instead of that dr and I'm so glad I did. How scary!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Pacific- not sure if there is something like that here but we didn't use a contractor we hired out people ourselves. It's only a few days delay and that will give ua time to finish our little projects like installing new light fixtures and stuff. I already spend as much time away as possible but doing errands for the house and stuff I can't bring my daughter cause we have no indoor plumbing at this point so they watch her a lot and it makes me feel bad that I leave her so often. But there isn't much I can do about it. My mom watches her when she can but she's gona for work related stuff A lot and can't always help. In laws are retired so they have lots of free time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre- that's so scary!!' What a good call on your part to go to a midwife. and isn't that illegal on the doctors part to refuse? I feel like it would be! 

I'm so sorry you ladies have had bad stories because of moms and MILs. But thank you all for sharing because it confirmed what I was planning to do with my labor (if it's vaginal like I hope) my hospital is amazing and when your downstairs (in labor) you get to say guest or no guest (minus DH) about 2-3 hours after delivery and bonding you move upstairs where they ask you again guest or no guest. I have no idea if all hospitals are like this I only know this from my hospital tour with my bestie. The tour guide recommend if you don't want anyone in delivery to say no guest so you can have alone bonding time since they can't make a guest list and only invite those few people lol


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, that is scary! I can't even imagine being denied help by a medical professional! 

Tex, the good news is your renos are almost done! Keep contracts in mind for next time ;) (not saying that there will be ) keep looking towards that light of happiness at the end of the tunnel!

So hubby has 3 brothers and 1 half sister. The brothers grew up here with the mom here on the West coast and the sister is with dad and her mom in the east. So half sister had the idea last winter to go on a sibling trip which most of them couldn't afford. Hubby just said no, we are moving plus I'd bring the wife.
So apparently sister started msging again today about doing a sibling trip next March to Mexico. At least hubby was smart and said "some of us have significant others plus I'll have a new born at home and don't think we'll want to travel with a 3 or 4 month old". Love my hubby for plain saying no and including baby and me in his thoughts, pretty sure his half sister did not.


----------



## claireybell

Ive not popped yet lol! But been busy & tried replying, il reply back when im having lunch shortly but im so angry right now! 

My lovely new red stroller buggy of which i was told is compatible with my new maxi cosi carseat & ive buyed all adaptors etc & spent a mini fortune, turns out its not compatible! Its the only one in their buggy range that is just a stroller & now carseat will go in it & ive been advised incorrectly by the store that sells it! So my adaptors arrive & i go to set it up yesterday & what dya know, nothings fits!! Sooooo pissed off at the moment & being due on Saturday they best sort something out, thinking everythings sorted & now im stressed out!! I have receipts but none of the boxes the buggy came in, i reckon il have an argument on my hands but il post back shortly!


----------



## FutureMrs

Mrs.Green thanks love! I am trying not to spend to much time on TTC related stuff online because I become obsessive, I can't control myself. We are using OPKS, DH keeps reminding me not to stress and itll happen but for some reason I keep turning into a crazy person, I dont want to wait I want it now! Lol. Were both 29 and while I know thats not old DH wants 4 children so we'd better hurry it up! I really have a feeling this isn't our month and I've tried to set a reasonable goal of hopefully being pregnant by xmas so i don't put to much pressure on myself.


----------



## wookie130

Martinou said:


> I definitely got pregnant on the 'withdraw' method. I'm about 6 weeks pregnant and only had a baby 4 months ago! Slightly freaking out and hoping me and baby will be ok especially as she was delivered through c-section. Anyone have any knowledge on the subject?

Martinou, welcome! I was in a similar position as you, and I won't lie to you...having c-sections that close together can be risky. Your uterine wall was weakened by the first c-section, and perhaps on the thin-side as well. You will only be a good candidate for a VBAC if there were AT LEAST 18 months between your surgeries, for not allowing this lapse of time in between c-sections puts you at higher risk for uterine rupture, particular during the contractions you'd experience in a vaginal birth. Since your children will be roughly 13 months apart, your safest best will be a repeat c-section. I encourage you to really visit with your OB or midwife, and to ignore A LOT of "advice" on this you'll read on Dr. Google...there's a lot of unsafe "research" and "information" floating about on this subject, and it's best to trust your real-life professionals on this one. :hugs:

All of that being said, I was pregnant with my second when my first was 8 months old, and my children are 17 months apart. I was not a candidate for a VBAC, but my second c-section was about 8 million times easier than my first! I healed beautifully, and barely have a scar at all! One thing I will mention, is that while they were stitching me up after c-section #2, my OB mentioned how thin my uterus was...it was described as being "paper thin" and nearly transparent. This is probably due to my age, and the fact that my c-sections were closer together...this may be an issue for you also, and it will take longer for them to stitch you back together the second time around. :thumbup: Just a head's up on that one. Honestly, it was fine, though, because we just had long time in the operating room with baby snuggled up by my head, and with DH cuddling our new son. :cloud9: So, it WILL work out, and chances are, everything will be fine for you. :)


----------



## wookie130

As far as people being there for the birth:

I had my husband there with me up by my head, both c-sections. I was so terrified/nervous during both of my births, that I really needed the support, and HE needed the support of seeing my during the whole thing too. I wouldn't have had it any other way, and I don't think he would have stood for staying out of the OR, and not being a part of it. Sharing the sound of that first cry is a moment that we shared together, as corny as that sounds...but he is half of my daughter and my son, and it was HIS moment too. Plus, having had c-sections, he was able to hold the babies after they were done being cleaned, weighed, and their vitals and prints taken...and I could kiss and snuggle them too. :hugs: It was crucial bonding time for both of us. I wouldn't have done a thing differently.

As far as people in the room right AFTER the birth, I allowed it both times BRIEFLY...they got to see me and the babies as I was wheeled back to my room, and then really get a good peek at her/him, and then I promptly kicked them all out so Brad and I could bond, and have our privacy. No one was allowed to hold or touch the babies except us, until later in the day, if they came back up to visit us. For one thing, having people pass the baby around like a football is VERY disrupting to the baby, and it actually overstimulates them. Any time this happened with either of my newborns, I'd end up with a fussy, interrupted, unorganized baby (anyone with a newborn knows what I mean by this), and it takes a lot of nursing, mommy cuddling, and skin-to-skin to calm and reorganize the baby. I'm also a territorial, possessive, momma-bear type, and I really didn't want to share the snuggles with anyone. :rofl: I am a baby-hog, seriously.

As far as BEFORE I was wheeled back into surgery...sigh.

The first time, it was just me and Brad, and we had private time before becoming a family of three. The second time, my in-laws just invited themselves in, and sat, and tried visiting with me. That was horrible, but I didn't have the heart or the strength (due to nerves and pre-surgery jitters) to kick them out, and neither did my husband. If there is a third baby, we'll not allow anyone in the room beforehand. That was just too much.


----------



## wookie130

As far as a vaginal birth goes, and having DH or SO there...I would want him there, absolutely. My understanding, is that most women (and I could be wrong) in the throes of labor really lose any sense of modesty or self-dignity. Most ladies I've talked to tell me that they could have not cared less if DH or SO saw the poop, gunk, blood, mess, or anything else. Modesty tends to go out the window during these times, seriously. I know even after my spinal with both babies, I basically was letting it all hang out up on that table, and I did NOT care. The focus truly becomes the baby, and getting baby here safely, and comfortably, and how we're going to make it through this journey. Even after the birth, I could have cared less if my boobies were hanging out of my gown, or whether or not my pediatrician caught a glimpse of the holiest of holies while I laid on my bed. LOL!!! You're just running on hormones, adrenaline, and all kinds of other things that make you really not give two shits. :rofl:


----------



## campn

Bree- They'll be watching DS so I really think (or hope!) that will keep them busy as he is so demanding when he's with them. I'll be like oh go take him to the park! Or the movies! BYE! But I also want him to be the first to see and hold his sister after DH and I. He's going to turn 4 soon so I think something like this he could remember forever.

I can't believe that doctor's story! I would sue him and everyone involved. Refusing to help her out cause she posted a rant!? Come on. Have a heart! 

Claire- Oh my I'd be furious! They really better find a solution soon cause I used both the carseat and stroller right after we got home, it's not like a high chair that you won't need right away! Maybe you'll just have to get a whole other travel system, if there are no adapters!? Don't return anything until you leave with your new working system cause you may have to use the car seat temporarily if she comes soon. Sorry hun!

Wook- I think most people have seen my boobs after having my son! Some I was okay with, but like my MIL I didn't want her to see that, but hey she saw my vagina, boobs were nothing by then! But really last thing on my mind was what would DH think after seeing that. All that mattered was get the baby out safely NOW!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, i love the diversity in our group, so many different experiences and preferences!


----------



## Jezika

Aww, Campn, it's totally understandable why you'd gone along with MIL's boundary-crossing behaviours with DS. It's often hard enough to assert yourself in those situations (where the problem is with THEM, not you, yet YOU'RE the one put in a awkward position) when you're not discovering the completely new and overwhelming territory of having your first child. I think it's great that not only do you now know how you want things to happen this time, but that DH is on the same page. Maybe practice what you'll say in any of the situations you fear and just stick with it if/when the time comes - no explanations are needed, and if feelings get hurt, you're a good person for not wanting that (and I'd be the same), but it's not you who put them in that situation... and when the alternative is them completely encroaching on what you and DH quite rightly feel is best for you and YOUR baby, I think the hurt feelings are 100% worth it. Own it, girlfriend! 

CB - omg, please update us on the stroller situation. I'd be furious!

Breea - can't believe they did that to the poor woman. Were there any lasting consequences for her? I'm sure there were at least emotional ones at the time. This is exactly why all docs have malpractice insurance!

Wookie - all your birth stories are so interesting! Like Gigs said, I love hearing about everyone's perspectives.


----------



## Jezika

P.S. What does BH feel like? As in, is it 100% unmistakable tightening, and how long does it last? On and off I feel really tight and uncomfortable in my belly, but I don't notice any transitions from tightening to loosening or vice versa, if that makes sense. I just assumed it was occasional pressure of fibroids/bladder/bowels/uterus growing.


----------



## campn

Jez- Thank you so much hun! Last time I didn't want to create drama but it still did end up creating drama cause it wasn't a healthy dynamic! This is my last baby so I should get what I want for once! 

BH to me are so uncomfortable but they don't hurt, but it's like an extreme tightening of your entire belly and it gets so hard all over, they kinda take my breath away. At first I thought it's baby sticking it's body out against my skin but then I realized those are BH. I get 1 or so per hour and they don't last more than a minute.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hiiiii ladies!

I left off like 100 pages ago so really sorry I'm not up to date (no hope of catching up that much!) anybody want to sum it up for me, anything exciting happening?

I'm still in limbo, no period but bfn as well, no idea if or when I might have ovulated. I'm actually not that bothered - I'm too busy chasing Pokemon and drinking wine.

Other halves being there for birth, I couldn't have done it without him - it was just us and the midwife in the room third time round (first was c-sect and second a pool birth so nothing much to see) and he would have been devastated not to be there. He's seen me lying upside down in the back of the car, puking my guts up, he's been squirted with milk, he's held me as I cry so hard snot's running down my face. Not to mention the stuff we've done in the bedroom which I will leave to your imagination. And it really was the last thing I cared about. They could have waltzed a football team in tutus through the room and I doubt I would have noticed. 

I missed you guys :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

My mother in law is driving me insane and our remodel is delayed. My husband is ready to ask for our money back for the flooring we have already bought and see if Someone else (another business) can install some asap. But I told him that's not how it works. No one keeps that much stock in inventory for the floors we want. Ugh I am ready to be home 

On the TTC front not much here about halfway done with my TWW. Nothing exciting going on lol


----------



## campn

M+S- You've a very good one!! Keep him! ;) welcome back! 

Tex- I'm so sorry! I couldn't stand staying a weekend with my MIL let alone stay for weeks. I wish you can just ignore her but easier said than done. I hope your remodeling is over so soon!


----------



## claireybell

M&S hey :wave: welcome back girly! What cycle day are you on now then? Have some Wine for me hehe! 

So i ended up getting the Stroller/Carseat issue sorted all ok :thumbup: the store was great which i was suprised with as somethings they can be abit funny with! They themselves had no idea this particular buggy wasnt compatible & telephone the Manufacturers lol! Anyway, i got the same buggy make but upgraded, paid the amt diff as it was a better buggy & its def compatible with carseat! :) I just ordered my last 3 baby items from Amazon (love that store hehe) 

Awww Jez, beautiful baby bump pics! I can def see the bubba growth hehe! Will you be having anymore scans? 3/4D ones.. 


Omg Breea that Placenta story!!! Holy fook! How scary?! Seriously, some Drs really dont have no Pg/Maternity exp its shocking!! Specialist consultants & midwives all the way for me most def!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex we may be tww buddies, assuming i actually ovulated, which i'm skeptical of. If i did, i'm 5dpo. So sorry about the renos. I have never met anyone who had a smooth experience with one. We had hired a contractor to redo our kitchen before we moved in--we delayed our move by a month because he said it'd take 2-3 weeks and we wanted to give them extra time. No such luck...by the time we moved in, we had a gutted kitchen and lived off microwavable food and used our bathroom to clean dishes for a couple weeks. It was miserable. Months went by and they were moving so slow. Yadda yadda yadda, we fired them, were out over 13k with an incompleted job, and what was done was done incorrectly (cabinets installed crooked, missing soft closes on several of them, dishwasher wired wrong, leaking sink...). We were going to sue but ultimately it would have cost us more than we would recoop so we left it alone. I remain bitter.


----------



## claireybell

SO was at the csection for Riley, he sat by my head behind the sheet screen they put up, they dont allow you to see anything but that being said, SO is tall when sat down aswell, so he could still see stuff, his face expressions alone were enough to make me feel funny haha! I really dont care if he see's my expanding bits, he watched his other son being born, cut his cord & held him first so he knows what to expect! He was first to hold Riley aswell as i was laid out being stitched up & didnt feel comfy holding him until they were finished :) If baby girl is born 'au naturelle' he'll def be there seeing her come out & cutting cord etc, i would most def want him there as when i get all flappy & fliddy he calms me down!


----------



## claireybell

God damn BH's are mental in the evenings!


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, meant to ask, was her bladder falling out of her vagina, or urethra? I can't imagine the horror of having an organ falling out of your body. *shudder* malpractice suit for sure.

Yay cb! Glad the buggy situation is settled and now you can relax and just wait for behbeh.

Oh speaking of kitchens, forgot to share my little mural. Strait lines are hard!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TexasRider

Well the floors can't go in until a week from today. The warehouse is behind and hadn't even shipped the flooring yet. It makes me feel better that it's not the installer fault it's the flooring company. Anyway I'm about to cry cause I really wanted to go home soon. And now it's another week away


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm CD37. :/

Tex - builders suck. I can't understand why there's no good ones around that wipe the floor with the unreliable ones and make a fortune. They all seem rubbish.

CB - almost baby time!!


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, it's her actual bladder. Here I attached a pic so you can see. They can't do anything about it right now she just has to do kegals and try to strengthen her pelvic muscles and after 6 weeks they'll reassess and decide what to do. 

CB! Maybe they'll turn into real ones!! Woot woot!

I'm cramping a bit now. Ugh dh just left back to work from his lunch break saying he wishes I was contracting now. He didn't want to go back to work lol

Sorry if that's graphic to any ladies! I don't know how to put pics in spoilers...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Breeaa

Btw I love the kitchen mural gigs!!


----------



## DobbyForever

*Tex* so sorry about the reno taking longer and MIL. =/ And don&#8217;t feel bad for having to leave DD. You&#8217;re building a beautiful remodeled home for her. It sucks now, but it&#8217;ll just be a memory soon.

*Campn*, I agree with Bree. Put them in charge of watching DS. They&#8217;ll have their hands busy with him giving you the opportunity (and lol scapegoat excuse) as to why they can&#8217;t invade. I love the idea of DS being the first to hold his sister after you two. That&#8217;s such a beautiful thing. My mom has never forgiven my stepdad for not pulling us out of school when she went into labor. She sent him to come get us, they pull me out of class, he says my mom is in labor, we jump around, and then he leaves. The secretary and I were like&#8230; um&#8230; wtf&#8230;. hahaha worst part is he lied to everyone! He told me I was too young to be in the room ACCORDING TO THE HOSPITAL (lies) and he told my mom the SCHOOL wouldn&#8217;t let us leave. When she found out, the rage was reallllll. We just shrug it off as (ok sorry this is TERRIBLE) an American thing. ANYWAY I vote go Babyzilla.

*Bree,* what?! A matter of hours? I always thought women had to stay like at least a day if not a few. I know so little lol. I still think you are brave. As they say, &#8220;Courage isn&#8217;t the absence of fear, but the presence of fear with the will to go on.&#8221; - Anytime I hear that quote now, I hear the voice from &#8220;The Princess Diaries&#8221; lol And lol at hubs saying he wishes you were giving birth so he wouldn&#8217;t have to go to work. sounds like something I would say/ think haha

And wtf with that crazy doctor! I hope she sued the s* out of him! So much wrong there! I also hope she is ok now. Doctors are not supposed to be able to deny treatment for someone they know is suffering. It&#8217;s part of their doctor oath. It&#8217;s why they have those big walls and receptionist at the office. Because technically if you come in with a bloody arm and no insurance the secretary can send you away, but if a doctor sees you then they are obligated morally and (maybe even legally) to help. Not to mention it was his f* up to begin with! Good call avoiding him.

*Green*, that&#8217;s interesting. I hope you don&#8217;t have to go up the stairs lol. I&#8217;d be like f*ers! I just gave birth! You better wheel me to an elevator!

*PL* LOVE that hubs put the kibosh on the vacation. Some people just do not think about what is going on for other people.

*CB* I hope they get that fixed right away! I am so sorry! :( Best laid plans right? :( - Just saw you got it sorted. I&#8217;m a little miffed they made you pay the difference. They should have given you some sort of discount because it was their error and all that stress. But at the end of the day what matters is you sorted it out.

*Future*, hoping the relaxed attitude helps you conceive your beanie this cycle! I think pregnant by Christmas is a great goal!

*Gigs,* I agree! So diverse and definitely fun to hear everyone&#8217;s thoughts and practices. And that stinks about the suing. I agree. Lawyers cost so much and it&#8217;s such a hassle that sometimes it&#8217;s just not worth fighting which is awful. LOOOVE the bird mural!

*MS*, OMG I LOVE YOU. Playing Pokemon and drinking wine. SO and I went for a walk and he was like, &#8220;Don&#8217;t you want to catch your Pokemon?&#8221; I was like nah. I caught a Dratini at the beach last weekend. I&#8217;m done with the game now. :rofl: I thought Dratini was cute in the video games/ tv shows&#8230; but omfg how cute is it in Pokemon Go?! Totally need a plush for my little baby. OOO maybe a dragon themed nursery?! Sorry got off topic. Missed you boo! So sorry about the limbo though.

*Wookie, *you are so wise. And lol at the baby hog. 

Did not know that about *passing the baby around*, although it makes sense. I like that idea of letting people see then you can come back later. Especially the not letting anybody hold. I&#8217;d limit holding to SO, my mom, and myself. I would love to have an SO to share in the moment, but when I met SO and learned about him I knew off the bat that wasn&#8217;t the relationship I was going to have. I&#8217;ve come to terms with that. My mom thinks he&#8217;ll be different because it&#8217;s his, but I&#8217;m not putting my eggs in that basket. If he wants in, he can be in. If he doesn&#8217;t, my mom is my rock. As long as she&#8217;s there, I can do anything. 

As far as *modesty*, in the moment I wouldn&#8217;t care. But it would bother me after. Like when I ran track. In the moment, all you care about is winning. But then when I watch the video I am so grossed out by how unattractive I am running. Yeah sure shoulders down I look like a gazelle, but zoom in on the face and throw up city. Also, with SO&#8217;s autism I would never hear the end of it. I have a friend whose husband is the same way. They&#8217;re carbon copies but she&#8217;s about 5 years older than me so I get the benefit of her wisdom and experience with her man. In fact, she&#8217;s the reason I even bothered staying around.

Is the *before birth* a bother for anybody else? Thai people are super into family. So when someone goes into labor we all pile into the room until it&#8217;s time. Anybody who isn&#8217;t there we honestly FaceTime lol. My cousin had 9 of us in the room with her before birth. BUT she called me to tell me to come so I didn&#8217;t invite myself lol. I just wish someone had told me that 3cm is nowhere near time and saved me like 10 hours of my life lol.

*As for nursing/boobies*&#8230; my thoughts on that are the baby is hungry. I&#8217;m not covering up in the hospital so if you don&#8217;t want to see it GTFO. If you are not blood related to me, GTFO.

*AFM,* not much to report since yesterday lol. My temp did drop so hoping that's the estrogen kicking in and not because I bought a fan and had it on all night. It was mostly pointed at SO, and he always has a fan on over at his house and it doesn't affect my temp. My opk line is still very negative but there. I'm just worried because my work trigger aka ex boss b* will be on campus tomorrow and seeing her causes instant anxiety attack. Plus I got this dumb news from my new job that I need a pre-work physical (um since when?!) but I only have insurance for 2 more days and I can't go in for an appointment until after 1... So a lot of stress. Just trying to stay calm so I don't delay O.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i swear, if you were local to me, id have you painting murals on our bedroom walls! That bird cage pne a fantabulous :thumbup: 

Wow cd37 M&S.. Im guessing thats unusually long for you.. Could be the longer odd cycle because of you loss & your next one (if you not preggers :) ) be a proper cycle maybe.. 

Haha Breea blokes will use any excuse sometimes not to work :haha: my bh have eased off now but i would say they're def getting more uncomfy painful thana week or so ago, we'll see.. 

Just fyi, when i do start exp any goings on il be straight on here letting younladies know hehee!


----------



## campn

Dobby- The before is exhausting, I wanted to try to sleep and get as much rest as possible. I def didn't wanna socialize or chat! I know some cultures it's a thing, even here in the US I know some families stay there the entire time! I only want DH and only cause I get to squeeze his hand!


----------



## claireybell

Dobs have you done anymore opk's today? Is it Saturday or Sunday your alaskan cruise?? :) im so jealous lol

Oh SO said exactly the same as you re the stroller situation, he said they shouldve paid the diff or discount even but given as they usually never exchange without full packaging.. He moaned abit more but i just wanted it sorted, he made me cry LOL! He wasnt being mean or anything but my hormones are shit haha! If i knew the buggy wasnt compatible from the beginning i wouldve got a diff one anyhow :-/


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, hospitals make you stay longer but birth centers work differently! My midwife makes you stay 5-6 hrs after then sends you home. You come back a day or two later. I stayed 28 hrs with ds in the hospital and 2 days with dd.


----------



## claireybell

Campn dont tell the MIL until after Juliette is born! Unless they are having Benjamin? Or if they are, just dont tell thrm shes arrived yet ha ha! Il let my sister know & SO's brother as they're having Riley but thats it, ive already had 3 text messages asking about anything ohhhhh


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg CB I love it! Can you watch Benjamin, I have some final things I need to do before J arrives... K cool thanks btw she's here! Haha genius. As for opks I did it looks like poi. But if that temp dip was my estrogen then O can be anywhere from 2-5 days away ><. I leave Sunday early morn! Woot!

Bree oooo that's awesome I want to go home right away!

Campn Awww yeah that would make sense. I think I'll just feel it out then kick people out as needed lolol


----------



## DobbyForever

Afternoon opk pretty much the same as this morning. Which is good the levels are holding throughout the day which is a good sign. The dents are from my dog trying to eat it r_r
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Lol your dog trying to eat your opk :haha: 

Ooh hope you ov either Sunday or Monday that way you have a few days of jiggy leading upto the big 'O' ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ty I would LOOOOVE a Sunday O. That way I would have O-1, O-2, O-3, and O-5 timing! In a perfect world, a Saturday night O would be perfection. I think Monday is a bit late for me. All of my bfp cycles I had bd on O day, no more than O-2.


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG watching the Teen Mom trailer, MACI IS PREGNANT AGAIN WAAAAAAAHHHHTTTT


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I should have spoiler alerted that lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pFF9UPhmyw


----------



## campn

Claire- So glad that got resolved so fast! Now put your feet up, go get a mani and pedi and wait for sweet little Nuala! 

Dobby- Opk love!!! Is your SO donating this cycle!? ;) I really hope so! Do the puppy eyes. 

I wish I could go into labor and not tell her, but she's working now so by the time September is here she'd be back at work so can't keep Benjamin for long, so I have to be in labor for them to come over and pick him up! 

I've been politely sticking up for myself with her though! She used to bring her dog here who would go and pee and poop in every single room here and he's full of fleas! So I nicely told her you guys are more than welcome here, but not that dog :p I'm preparing a home for a newborn come on! Fleas!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I read all and will try to remember as much as possible. 

Dobs- she's already had her 3rd baby! Lol 

Gig- that painting is absolutely beautiful! 

MS- welcome back! I'm assuming it's just an odd cycle. They happen every once in awhile. 

Bre&cb- someone have a baby!!! 

CB- so glad you got that all situated. I get what your SO means by not wanting to pay the diff but I'd be like you where I just wanted It taken care of. 

Campn- I can't get over how your MIL acts. I guess I got super lucky with mine lol 

Tex- sorry renovations are taking longer and your MIL is being a pain. But good news is tww seems to be flying by! Lol 


I have nothing to update except that it is 111 F today which is about 44 C!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- fleas!! Come on just buy the meds! They're not even that expensive. My moms dog marks once in awhile and she is aware he can't come into our home when we get one. Crate, garage, or backyard. lol


----------



## shaescott

There is no way in HELL that my future MIL will be in the room with me when I give birth. I _might_ let my mom in, depends how I feel at the time. But at this point the plan is just SO and necessary medical personnel. No interns gaping at my vag thank you!


----------



## pacificlove

Fleas... Nope! So cheap to treat.. one of the things I don't like about mil house.
Tex, I admire you for being able to stay with yours for so long. I lasted less then half an hour when we saw mil last time. The cat urine smell when you walk into her house just about hit me.

Gigs, that is a beautiful mutial!! Love it :)

Cb, you still haven't popped ;) my guess is still towards the end of the week. Good thing the store helped you out with the buggy, maybe they didn't want to tick off a highly pregnant woman ;)

As for me, had mw appointment this morning. Hb still at 150 and belly is measuring slightly ahead at 25 weeks. As she was feeling the belly for her measurements, she says "you feeling that? How tight the belly is, feels like BH!"... I've noticed the belly feeling super tight sometimes but didn't really chalk it to bh. Guess who's smarter now!? 
We also had a long healthy discussion about gestational diabetes testing. It's basically up to me if I want to do it. MW wasn't really for it nor against it. Her attitude was refreshing and surprising so I am torn if I want to do it just to be categorized as no gd or gd.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww see Shae my brother had to do a gyn stint. I guess it is required even though he had no desire to be a gyn. I felt so bad for him/ the mom, but his first step birth was a stillborn :(. Neither he nor the mom were expecting that. He has seen patients diagnosed with terminal stuff, but that was he first time he experienced death and in such a horrific way (not that death isn't always horrific). Long story short, whenever I hear intern or residency I think of my brother. Plus, when I was at ucla they provided health insurance but the flip side was you had to accept it was a teaching hospital so I am really comfortable having strangers in the room if it is the sake of their education. In fact, my last yeast infection I told the resident, "first time looking at a vaginak swab? Well you're in for a treat today!" Lol

Cb I missed the crying thing Awww honey. I know what you mean. Sometimes the hormones just kick in and so do the tears.

Green wait who had their third baby? Maci? I thought she just had Bentley and ... Oh her name escapes me. Jade? And now this one makes the third? I assumed she hadn't given birth yet because in the trailer she just found out. I know she mentioned having pcos and it sounded like this one may have been a ntnp pcos oops. She's still my favorite mom though. Tied up there with Cate.

Campn that is so gross. I'm glad you stuck up for yourself on that. Just channel that inner flea rage when you set your boundaries for J's birth. And ty for reminding me I need to put flea crap on my dogs before I take them to the pet hotel.


----------



## Breeaa

Wow greenie! How is it hotter where you live? I live in a damn desert and it's only 109! 

Btw I'd love to have the baby. I'm so hot, sore and cranky. Bleh now I got the

Spoiler
liquid poos
. Lmao

Hopefully it's baby prep and not dehydration. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow pl I didn't know BH kicked in that early. Learn something new every day lol, yay for a good appointment!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Bree I see you found the spoiler button lol I adore you. I get the l.p. just cause hahaha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bre-that could be your body preparing! When's your next appointment? Will they check to see if you're dilated?

Dobs- ya this was her 3rd. I looked up the dates because I knew she got pregnant fast. She had her on May 31st of this year. She had Jade on May 29th of last year. I think she didn't even have get cycles back yet... If I remember correctly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Whaaaat you're right! I didn't even know! Lol I just watch the show, and I switched over to NPR in the morning car ride so I don't get my Celebrity Dirty on the 30 anymore hahaha


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, the mw warned me of bh at the last appointment which was exactly 4 weeks ago. Apparently they are common once you hit second tri. I don't feel them (yet?!).


----------



## DobbyForever

Crazy! I mean I guess I get it. But oh man. They must be like those mini earthquakes that happen and you never feel lol.


----------



## gigglebox

I only watched a bit of the first season of Teen Mom. I liked Maci because I remember thinking she was the only one that embraced momhood like a boss. And yeah, if PL is right with those dates...I'd be really upset too if I found out I was pregnant with my third whilst caring for my 3 month old. Oh helllll no. That's the sh nightmares are made of.

Bre, are you at the point where you're getting checked weekly?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg... I'm in heaven. The 14 day trend for Alaska is between 55-65!

Gigs, right?! I read a thing that said she found out two days after he proposed when she went in to get more bcp. The doctor did a pregnancy test just to be sure because of her PCOS/ irregular cycles and it came back pregnant. So she found out in midish January and gave birth May 31st. Her hpt was DARRRRK. So 4.5 months to prepare for a newborn with a newborn?! No wonder she looked stressed in the trailer. I'm sure she's handling it like a pro though. She has it super together.

They all have it super together though. Which I feel like yeah they are sending a great pregnancy prevention message, but I also feel like they make it look too easy sometimes.


----------



## Breeaa

Green & gigs, I saw my midwife yesterday and I'll see her again Tuesday. She won't check unless I'm in labor though, I don't really want her checking then either. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, I keep telling my sister I'm moving to Alaska for the summer. I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Bree I so want to like say eff this life and move to Alaska and become a mountain person. I love "Buying Alaska". And awww is it more like you hate how much she goes down there or the inconvenience of it or the modesty or just over it lol?


----------



## Breeaa

It's more that I just wanted a more natural take on things which is why I picked my midwife instead of an ob. They're less invasive and I trust that my body can do its own thing without anybody's hands in my vagina. Lmao She said she'll only check once during labor. She's very hands off which I love! Towards the end ladies can walk around 3-4 cm dilated for weeks so she doesn't see the need to check. With ds I was 3 cm at 38 weeks and went to 40 weeks!


----------



## DobbyForever

Got it. Makes sense. Does that pose any added risk for infection to be wandering around with a semi dilated cervix? I imagine it can't be a be thing if our bodies do it anyway lol.

I feel like a crazy person. I packed 20opks just in case. I was like 2x a day, if I pack anymore I'll feel even more nuts. But my opk just now is the same darkness as this afternoons. Toss in the "appetite", boobs are rounding out, and the stomach is looking flatter... I think O is just a few days away.


----------



## Breeaa

As long as your water doesn't break there's no added risk. You have a plug in there too, like a giant booger. Lmao I've been losing bits of it. It kind of protects the water bag I guess. 

When are you leaving again dobs? Are you a so dtd before you go?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeaaaah I forgot about the plug. It falls out like before you go into labor, right? Do you and CB still have yours?

I leave Sunday morning at the ass crack of dawn. We have BD plans every night minus tonight. Well, I have it. We'll see if SO can keep up. His swimmers are definitely not quality. I think that's why we missed the egg last cycle. I noticed it lately. And then I saw it and it was thick and very viscous instead of slippery and wet. So I don't think he is shooting as far and I don't think the quality is as good as his usual super swimmers. I don't think I'll be able to get preseed in beforehand either. It's a lot easier when I can just slip into the bathroom where it already is instead of trying to get it out of my bag and what not. He gets insulted/ hurt by it lol so I have to sneak it in. Like he feels emasculated if that makes sense.


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, don't you just love the hands off approach? I mean, I am sure 100 years ago we didn't have someone checking up there every 5 minutes!
Will you going to a hospital or the mw center for your birth? 
Mw and I discussed where I want to give birth today. I'll be at the mw center which is 5 minutes from the hospital and they'll even have a birthing pool! Wohoo!!

Dobs, totally loving the fact that you are comparing bh to earthquakes. :haha:
So jealous you get to spent time in decent temperatures :)

Oh And totally forgot: mw had me fill out the preregistration papers for the hospital! Things are getting real! She said, even with a home birth, she has everyone do that for just in case.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I have a selfish vent post. Feel free to skip. 

Our realtor pisses me off. We've been in so many contracts pur offers in, only to have something go wrong. We found a house we really like but it's at the top of our budget and will be a little hard once I stop working. Put an offer in, they countered, we accepted (today) they accepted our acceptance (also today) but just now we saw another house. Very similar to the other one just needs updating. Minor cosmetic stuff but over 65k less. So obviously we want to see it and possibly offer. This would significantly reduce our payment and make it much more comfortable for us. But our relator is being a pain in the butt. And trying get us to ignore it. I think it's just because he wants the higher commission. AND he didn't even tell us they accepted our acceptance until this other house came up. Why wouldn't he tell us?! For all we know they could have gotten a better offer before we accepted. So now I just feel like he's being sketchy and not looking out for our best interest.


----------



## Jezika

Hmm, Green, yes that sounds quite shady. Are you locked into a contract with the original seller though? If not, I'd just push that you want to check out the new house. It does seem like he might be motivated by the higher commission, or just doesn't want to be seen going back on an offer, but obviously it's more important that you guys go for what's best for you. 

Actually, some close friends of mine just had a horrible realtor experience too. The market here in Toronto for houses is absolutely ridiculous... barely anything is accessible unless you already have a LOT of money and even then houses are selling for an average of $400k over asking price. And prices are continuing to increase way above wages each year so it's not even feasible to wait it out till you earn more money. In any case, they FINALLY found the most perfect house and tried to make an offer before "offer day" the following week, which the owner declined because they wanted to hold out till offer day. Well, my friend went to show his mum the house a few days later and found a big SOLD sign outside. The owner had accepted another offer, which in itself isn't dodgy, but their realtor was obligated to inform all parties who'd made offers so they would have the opportunity to make a counter offer, but they didn't. The realtor could actually lose his license for that. And the worst part is that the amount it sold for was less than my friends were prepared to pay. 

Needless to say DH and I do not own a house in Toronto, though we did buy a townhouse-condo in prebuild... which looks like it won't be built for another 800 years...

Anyway, hugs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh green I am so sorry. :(. Realtors are always out for themselves. I haven't met one who isn't, it's a shame. I find that with commission based work in general. I worked with my stepdad and even then I felt like he was working for his best interest to just get me out of the family rental because $900 in rent versus $2500 lol. That is definitely some shady business. Did you already put in your good faith deposit? I would have backed out of my house (had instant buyer's remorse when SO said he wanted a different one after the offer was accepted because he didn't want to influence my decision!!! A**hat) but the good faith check was already in and clear. Or any other contingencies that maybe you can find a loophole out of contract? So sorry. I know this house hunting has been the shits.

Pl oooo that is getting real!

You know with kaiser is that stuff even an option? I never asked and they always just said you'll give birth at such and such hospital. I don't mind. Anything is a step up from being born in the battered women's hospital where they "accidentally" sterilize women. My poor mom. I was so worth it though hahah


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez what's the hold up on the build? Toronto is a'ight. I prefer suburbs. My ex-fiancé lived in Hamilton and I loved all the greenery and waterfalls just a drive distance. There was also this epic trail walking distance. I took my dog and she was in heaven!

As for your friend, that is insane! I really hope he loses his license. The worst we have here is open houses not happening or closing early because some tech Butthead goes in with an all cash offer over the asking price! Vomit. i'm still in shock I got my place under asking. And 2bedroom unit next door has a projected value of 70k over what I paid so I'm hoping the trend continues even though logically I know we are due for a bubble pop


----------



## JLM73

Hey ladies. Sorry for the radio silence lol, but I'm staying at hubs house for 3 days and totes forgot he got rid of Internet to dance $$ :wacko:
So today's opk was another $ store but old New Choice, also positive :thumbup:
I think we are good as we literally got in 3 :sex: BD in like 36 hrs lol.
I scooped any drippage into soft cup first 2 times, and wore it the recommended 12 hrs!
The last time was legit like 5am this morning :wacko: and it was uch sex play with me finishing 3 times to his 1 FULL cup lol:shock:
I kid but it came to like 2 syringes OMG LOL! 

Been a SUPER nice vacay from mom, and we walked a 5k track around a big lake here...
Been very nice, dogs are all playing well too!

Temped twice this am, but not sure such to use yet as we BARELY slept from 6am to 9am gahhh
,but tonight I'm feeling crampy in ov area so thinking this is it with 3 loads in, in the last 42 hrs of +opks.
Best try yet in the past 2 yrs yay!!!
Ystrdys and todays opks below
 



Attached Files:







20160727_164739-1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## campn

Bree- I seriously doubt you make it to 40 weeks! I think this baby is coming sooner than you think! Maybe 38 weeks!?? Since its your 3rd this is why I'm getting this feeling!

So there are those border control shows on Netflix. I watched the Australian one and now they've a Canadian one and geez, I knew the Canadian one would be full of American visitors and I can't believe the crap they try to smuggle into Canada. It's so embarrassing America!!! :haha: it's so fun to watch through! This guy from Texas trying to cross the border with 2 hunting guns, a crossbow and what do you call those animals you hunt and stuff!? Yeah it's pretty disturbing. Apparently he has no idea he's no longer in Texas! Yeeee-haaaa. 


Over and out!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Campn that's funny. I got so much crap once from immigration when the ex cheated and I took Friday off and flew out to Canada. They were like ummmm if you are a teacher shouldn't you be at work right now? I lit them up. I was like YEAH MY STUPID S*HEAD FIANCÉ CHEATED AND I WAS CRYING TOO MUCH TO GO TO WORK SO I BOUGHT A PLANE TICKET TO GO YELL AT HIS A* IN PERSON I DON'T WANT TO LIVE IN YOUR S* A* COUNTRY lol then I showed him the immigration paperwork we had started to get ex over here and went about my way.

I digress

J I think you'll O tonight and Woot on all the :spermy: glad you got a break from your mom and that walk sounds lovely

I also think Bree will deliver before 40


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Green, the house buying game is so stressful! Last thing you need right now! Are there any contingencies in your contract that you can get out of it for? I've learned that with doctors and realtors, you really have to be your own advocate! We got this house 30k under asking because i did my own research and insisted on low-balling an offer. Realtor didn't want to go that low but i insisted! Thank goodness i did.

Dobs, 20 opk's are totally reasonable, although o have a suspecion you're going to get your positive before you leave :thumbup:

Omg bre! You were walking around at 3cm?! I remember with des i was 1cm at 39 ish weeks, then at 40+3 my water broke. A day or two before i lost a huge chunk of mucus plug (omg, that thing is SO GROSS), and i remember thinking that be ause i lost the plug and my water broke, surely i'd get to the hospital and be 2-3cm...so they checked me and, nope, i was still 1cm! SO PISSED, and then it was a race against time because the waters went...and to do pitocin and everything...i finally had enough of the pain and asked for an epi only to discover i was only 4cm! That whole situation was an S show. 2 failed epis, failure to progress past 7cm, basically emergency c section, and delivery at 5:33am. I had barely slept. I struggled to stay awake for delivery, i saw DS through double vision, then immediately passed out on the or table lol.

Also, i love Canada. I want to go back to Quebec with hubs. I went with my brother and it was far too romantic for us lol, but still a really enjoyable time. We also went to Toronto and Montreal. All lovely places....and I got drunk off (omg brain fart! The wine with fruit...? It starts with an s?)...and i was yelling my very limited french out of the window of our car. Good times.


----------



## gigglebox

Border confiscation story...my mom had cherries taken from her when she entered California. Didn't know y'all had such crazy ag rules. They were just cherries she wanted to eat. She was very bitter about that, and still is when she tells the story lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Sangria!


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, I am sure I still have most of my plug. Bits have been coming out though so that's good! Oh yes, sneak the preseed in! It can't hurt! I'll keep my fx for you that you get some good bding these next few days. 

Green, I'd consider a new realtor. That sounds pretty sketchy. :/

Pacific, my midwife just opened a new birth center so that's where we will be! I'm excited! The tub is exciting isn't it? I hope it helps with pain. My midwife also has nitrous oxide available in case I "need" it but I told her don't offer it to me and I'll ask for it if I want it. She told me she and her husband tested it out the other day and it works. Lol 

Campn and dobs, you're too sweet for saying I'll go before 40. I'm dying here with this heat so Id welcome labor anytime now. 

I've seen the boarder patrol shows! They're nuts! Lol 

J, woohoo! Catch that eggy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Mmmm sangria is delicious!!!

I was very pro Murrica back then lol but if I did have to move I could totally do that Toronto area. SO and I tot with moving to another state where we could get a huge house and me be a SAHM whose job it is to go to Pilates lol but we like Cali too much 

Gigs your delivery sounds so awful :(. So glad des came out of it. Dunno if that makes sense. Like you go through all that so yay you get a great kid from it I'm tired


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and ty Ty I really hope so. Tbh I am sharing a room with my brothers so not really in the mood to do my bbt or opks on board


----------



## campn

The US seems to be the most forgiving on bringing food in cause my parents have brought pretty much everything you can think of! First time my parents came here my mom packed this jam jar that barely had any left in it (?) and some bread. Packed them in my dad's carry on. (Sneaky!)

Of course an officer had to frisk search the bag, he busted out gloves and inspected the jar carefully while my dad stood there all proud and arrogant like " hey, I've done nothing wrong! You can keep the wife."

In the end the officer nodded and put the jar back into the carry on (I'm sure out of sympathy) and let him pass. Dad yelled at mom like what the heck woman!? The jar is almost empty that wasn't worth it! So she got mad and threw it into the trash lol! She was like I was worried you'd get hungry (which really means I was worried I would get hungry!) 

But she's passed with huge liquid makeup bottles right in her purse. It wa jam packed she could have put makeup on everyone at the airport :p she always seems to amaze me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I always wondered about makeup! Come on now tsa step it up! Although the Adam ruins everything tsa edition was a big sobering lol

And haha about the hungry comment


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, that sucks about the realtor. Truly hope there is something you can do. When we purchased this place we were looking on 5 different islands which also meant we had 5 different realtors. We always said we were using more then 1 realtor, some were good about showing us what we had in mind others were too new at it or where totally off. And one was honest but "his" island wasn't in our budget.

Jez, I can't remember the last time I was in Toronto and saw more then the airport. Flying in at night it looks beautiful, haha! 
Hubby is from Ottawa, he says Toronto has a very competitive market.

Brea, fx for your sanity in this heat that baby comes soon! 
The only thing that has me wondering about the birthing tub is: how gross does it get with all those fluids coming out of us? Will I care?

J, fx to catching that eggy!!! Don't over do the man juices, if you don't give him enough time to "freshen" up it'll decrease his quality and/or quantity.

Forgot what else I was going to comment on..

In the meantime the cat has found something noisy to play with in my closet... Feeling so distracted.


----------



## wookie130

Well...looks like 2:38 a.m. has passed, and my prediction for CB's birth hasn't panned out. :rofl: Go figure!

Breea- Looks like you're gearing up, too! :) Yay! :happydance:

Green- I would be really quite hostile with my realtor if he/she pulled something like that. I'd be inclined to call him/her on it, and INSIST you see the cheaper house.

Jez- Your bump is beautiful!

Dobs- You know the couple from Teen Mom...I can't remember the girl's name, but they gave their first daughter up for adoption, and they both had screwed up families that dated each other? Why is she freaking out in the trailer video? I know she and her SO had another baby that they kept, and he's all telling her that she's not ready to be a mom...Whoa! I always thought they were so mature, and really were always trying to do their best...I'm going to have to do a bit of online research into what is happening with those two. Now I'm all curious. LOL! And then there's the one (Farrah) who made the "sex tapes" (i.e. PORN! :rofl:)...she looks like Sophia from Orange is the New Black (the transgender prisoner) in this trailer!!!! I always thought she was such a superficial turd. Her little girl is so beautiful and sweet, too...and I feel so sorry for her, that she has such a trainwreck of a mother. Ugh. What happened with Leah with the twins and her other daughter? I saw on some tabloid that she lost the twins in a custody battle? Huh...

AFM-

Went to the OB yesterday, to talk about my uterus, my shortening periods, and the weird mid-cycle spotting. She doesn't think I'm in perimenopause. I got a pap, which I really needed, and she's ordered a FSH, thyroid, and progesterone blood draw. She thinks the spotting is due to my ongoing issues with progesterone deficiency. I get the blood drawn on Tuesday. She also said she didn't think it would be a problem with my thin uterus to have another baby, but we'd have to do a c-section at 38 weeks, rather than 39. So, if progesterone is low, I'll be getting some Clomid! So, yay for that. I'm actually 4 dpo (I think), so we'll see.


----------



## shaescott

Good morning everyone! Past 2 days I've had cramping and shooting vag pains so I figure AF is coming... Yesterday I couldn't eat hardly at all! It was crazy! I'm having a teeny bit of spotting this morning (which for me is I see a slight tint) and I usually get that the day before AF starts. It's supposed to start today... But I'm a little confused about my O date because I didn't seem to have a real rise when FF gave me crosshairs and later it jumped up.... Hm. 

CB update? My guess was today soooooooo.....

We need bump pics from CB and Breeaa!

Green I'm sorry your realtor is a jerk. :(

Dobs fx'd for you to O sooner rather than later!

J yay for lots of BD! Fx'd!

Breeaa I agree with the others that you'll have your little one before your due date. 

Wookie I'm glad your doctor says you can still have a baby!

Teen mom stuff.... I never watched the first one, only Teen Mom 2, and only a few episodes. I wasn't super interested in it, I didn't like the drama of it all, I'm not a fan of reality tv. All I remember is one of Leah's twins had something wrong with her and Janelle did drugs.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i get what you're saying about getting Des out of all of it. The pregnancy was an emotional nightmare, and the birth was a bit traumatic, and we swore we'd never have kids again...but i'd do it all again for Des. And I know that whatever happens with a second pregnancy, I'd do it for that kid, too. So here we are :p

Also, I'm unofficially calling myself 6dpo, unless I start getting signs of delayed O and I have to restart my dpo's. I got O pain and all the cervix changes, but the pain was mild-ish so i assumed it didn't happen, however there is the slim chance the worst of the pain happened while I was asleep....i really believe it didn't though, but hopefully i'll be surprised. We'll see i guess.

Who was the fat teen mom couple in season 1? Amber or something? She was disgusting. The definitely painted her to be a horrible human.

Gotta get des up...school today! He's really liking it now :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Gigs- Are you testing 10 DPO!? I'm excited!! 

Claire- How are you!? No pressure on going into labor but I bet on Friday so if baby could hurry herself up that'd be wonderful! But no pressure! :p 
Come on Nuala, make me rich! (Okay hypothetical money here of course!)


----------



## campn

Wook- I'm glad your doctor is being so helpful and hopeful too about your thin uterus! And yay for not being pre-menopausal! I never did think you were at all though. Hopefully baby #3 happens before we all know it! How does your DH feel about it all? 


Do you ladies know what a "push gift" is!? I didn't get one last time and a year after I gave birth I was like wtf, where is my gift!? Would you do one!? If so, what would you like to get?


----------



## DobbyForever

Teen Mom skinny then I will see if I have time for ttc catch up

In a nutshell, Cate (adoptive couple) is struggling with severe post partum depression and I don't think the fact that baby 1 was given up is helping that. So she's having a hard time getting out of bed every day/taking care of her kid.

Farrah I used to hate until I stopped to really look at her life: her mom was physically abusive and can be verbally abusive, her dad is cold and distant, her parents split up, she's a teen mom whose boyfriend/first love/ probably only person she trusted died, and her kid is in perpetual confusion. I think when Sophia was yelling "I want to see my dad" and chanting "I want to die!" is about when I remembered this poor girl has been through hell and that's why she acts out the way she does.

Leah is not an OG mom so she's in TM2. She battled for custody all the time and eventually lost custody to Corey because she didn't have proper nutrition in the house, did not get the girls on time to school, and wasn't providing a stable environment. Whereas with Corey and their new wife Miranda/new child, they take really good care of the girls. They do still include Leah (let her take them to cheerleading and she gets them on the weekends) but their main concern was having consistency during the school week.

Amber went to rehab and cleaned herself up, really proud of her BUT then she started dating this old creeper. The kind that makes you shudder and hope Leah locks her door at night


----------



## claireybell

Haha Camps you crack me up! If it were real money id be in on that bet & doing my own membrane sweeps Lol eew! 

Nothing new going on my end pfft! SO alrhough is at work, acting like im a ticking timebomb :haha: i have midwife at 14:40 today - so 30mins time! Not sure what they do at a UK 40wk check as i had Riley at 39+2! Its all new..

Oooh Breea you'll def pop before me no doubt! I hate having internals at the best of times, never had one when pg though.. If hate it if i needed my waters popping, they use a speculum :shock: how damn uncomfy at 9 months pg uhh!

MrsG are hun that rubbish about your Realtor!! They really are all about commission & its very shady, as if a house had mould or bad things in it but was highly priced - would he still push for you guys to pu an offer on & not tell you about the issues?! Maybe change realtor?..! 

App braxton hicks occur when you not preggers aswell! I stsrted feeling them around 11wks this pg & around 14-16 wks with Riley! They get more & more uncomfy as pg goes on! 

Cant remember what else i was going to write..? My head is up my arse today lol! I'l do a bumpy pic in a minute though :) still dont think ive 'dropped' really though.. :-/


----------



## claireybell

Ive never heard of a 'push gift' but SO did make me runny boiled egg & toastie soldiers when i got back from hospital in bed mmmm ha ha


----------



## DobbyForever

K quick ttc catch up

Wookie glad doc have the OK for baby and hoping you catch the egg and not end up needing clomid :)

Shae no insight on the ch but I agree odd. So I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow o.o

Gigs that was super sweet and ty for getting what my tired mind was saying

Crazy to think we could have a baby in the thread in just a day or two

UNMM I think I missed someone but I am late now

Afm temp was high. No fan so the dip must have been fan related sigh. It was so hot I could barely sleep and stressed for work/ I leave my house today. Ughhgh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh push gift I want something to capture my pregnancy memory. I'm sentimental like that. Not jewelry because I never wear it. Like something I would use or see everyday like maybe a picture printed from our pregnancy photo shoot that will happen printed and framed to put in baby's room


----------



## claireybell

To look at me, you'd never guess im 40wks Saturday Lol!

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpst31gxdml.jpeg


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh Claire your bump is adorable! You look great :)


----------



## campn

Claire- I keep saying it, but you've the most beautiful bump ever! You could seriously model as a pregnant mom! Well too late now cause lil baby girl is coming tomorrow! Are you trying anything to bring on labor? Nips stimulation worked for me, but really the membrane sweep helped the most cause the next morning I lost my plug like 6 am!


----------



## FutureMrs

Have any of you had good success with preseed? Got some yesterday for the next cycle!


----------



## shaescott

Ahhhh CB your bump is so cute! It's small but it's not crazy small. Have you seen the pics of that model who looked like she was 10 weeks or something when she gave birth?


----------



## campn

FutureMrs said:


> Have any of you had good success with preseed? Got some yesterday for the next cycle!

Yeah! I used it with soft cups the cycle I used soy. I wasn't taking any chances! I do think the soft cups were more helpful though.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, it's so cute and neat! And to think this is your second pregnancy, wow! Did you have tight abs before getting pregnant? I've notice that seems to make a difference with bump size.

Dobs, i bet that newest opk dries a little darker. You're getting there!

To whoever asked, i'll test Monday if nothing happens beforehand to suggest i'm ov'ing really late...but today's cd20 and i've never o'd past this day in all the months i've recorded, so i'm thinking i may actually be 6dpo and i either o'd during the night or had another weak o. If i o'ed when i think i did, i only had o-2 bd and evening of o bd, so not so keen on my odds here. I'm feeling like i'm probably out...but i guess we'll see in a few days.


----------



## FutureMrs

Hmm I may grab soft cups too, if were out this cycle (and i suspect we are) DH will be leaving on CD 15 for a trip, I ususally O CD16 so anything to help my chances!


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie Yay for all the good news. Fx this doctor can get you pregnant! 

Cb, what a cute bump! Is it me or does it look lower? My guess is still on the weekend.

Gigs, stay positive. Remember if you do test Monday, it may be early.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cute bump alert!

Future my last bfp I used preseed after sex. Dunno if it helped but it was the first time I used it lol. I am trying to use it this cycle, especially with SO's swimmers looking the way they do =\


----------



## DobbyForever

I use 1-2g htw anything more and it leaks and annoys me


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty gigs but I threw it out lol. I am staying with my mom until our cruise so the opks went out with the trash

Sorry for the short triple posts. Red light posting lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks for your input Dobs! I am definitely going to give it a go, going to order some wondfo's if AF shows Monday too! I hope you get that blaring OPK realllly soon and some good BD before the cruise!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, had a thought...i've been on muscle relaxers and anti inflammatories this past week...do you think that could have an effect on implantation/keeping a pregnancy? Is it acetaminophen or ibuprofen that's safe in pregnancy? I guess i should switch over just in case, right? My back is feeling better (not 100%, but like 85-90). 

Alternatively, I started them the day I think I o'd, think maybe it made me not feel the o pain?


----------



## claireybell

I wouldnt say i had tight abs before pg but a flat tummy? Maybe thats why.. I think the black dress is decieving as black is very nice on the figure ha ha im more bigger in the flesh so to speak ;) well baby girl is 2/5 engaged.. So shes getting in but not hugely! They dont offer sweeps at 40wks but do at 41 wks, she asked if i was going to ask about getting one but i said no lol! Esp as she not engaged yet i just dont think it wouldve worked.. It only works 26% of the time aswell! Im booked next Friday for 41wks, she said i shouldve heard from consultant again as being had a prev csection, they usually discuss induction & booked csection so midwife will contact consultant tomorrow mirning :thumbup: 

Gigs, i know Ibruprofen is supposedly a no no when pg but only in large doses, an odd tablet here & there dont harm but i think its specific to take none in a certain trimester but not sure which one, i wouldnt have thought it would effect implanting though, esp think if you had a really bad cold/flu at the time of just falling pg & you take ibru/paracetamol & wasnt aware you were pg or trying, im sure it be fine :)


----------



## campn

Dobby- What did you mean by SO's swimmers looking the way they do?? I really have a good feeling about your upcoming cycle if he actually gives you a few good doses of man juice! 

Gigs- Yeah only Tylenol is safe; which sucks cause it does completely nothing for me. 

Claire- I asked for a sweep at 39+6 and the doctor was like sure! It's so different how things are done in every country though! It didn't hurt either, but really you get to a point that she can put her entire foot in there and you wouldn't feel a thing :p


----------



## Breeaa

CB will have the baby on Sunday, because it's my bday. :haha:

I was going to type more but I'm so hungry. I need to go eat breakfast.


----------



## TexasRider

Love teen mom.... Can't watch it till I get back home in my house cause MiL doesn't get cable... Thank goodness for my Dvr! 

I am 9dpo today don't feel anything but I'm really liking my chart. I think the herbal tea I have been drinking has been helping my horomone levels. It seems much more stable this month and last month compared to others. I'm not testing unless I don't get the temp drop of death... My temps are very reliable and the temp drop has never led me wrong....


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i had an injury at 4 dpo that required stitches. Doctor knew I was in the tww, put me on 2 different antibiotics and gave me ibuprofen (200mg) and I believe he said take 2 every 6 hours or as needed. That was my bfp month!!


----------



## claireybell

Haha a birthday baby Breea.. Could your baby though :thumbup: 

Lol Camps! A whole foot :haha: Midwife wouldve said yes if i wanted one but she was just checking as im nervous :-/ 

Ooh Tex look at your chart, looking nice & high again :)


----------



## gigglebox

Just found this blurb about one of the meds i've been taking: "Not recommended in women attempting to conceive as may impair female fertility" :cry:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, look at it this way: it said "may".. that doesn't mean it does. So could just be a way for the drug company to cross their T's and dot the i's so they don't get sued.


----------



## gigglebox

Guess we'll see. I just feel like there are a lot of odds against me this cycle :( i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## JLM73

*Future* sorry I didn't see your post until now I'm a few days behind here is a link below to the dosage for so basically it's a natural version of Clomid so it helps you ovulate stronger and have more mature eggs and better egg quality but also give you a chance of putting out more than one egg at a time.
You take it for 5 days but you start the dosage on whichever day corresponds to what effect you're trying to get
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25234421/soy_isoflavones_for_dummies


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob- they also say the same stuff about Zofran, the drug they give to women with severe morning sickness. My doc put it this way.
I have to tell you these risks and say it may cause birth defects. Have I ever seen any? No. Do I think it causes any? No. But they aren't going to do a drug trial on pregnant women or women Ttc. So we'll never have an answer for sure.

Which is why they say not to take so many different things. He said most of the time they just aren't sure so they basically always say not to take things. 


AFM- it feels like my life is falling apart. And yes I'm sure that's dramatic but a lot of big shit is going very wrong so I'm extremely depressed and just can't handle it all anymore. My stress level is off the charts and I wouldn't be suprised if it affects my pregnancy some how. Anyway I may or may not be checking in less.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, what's going on? I'm worried about you. Don't feel like you can't vent to us! We're here for you :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Mrs. G - hun, I'm so sorry to hear things aren't going well. If it helps to talk about it here, of course please don't hold back, but I know some distance is sometimes better. Thinking of you and hope things improve soon. And I'm sure babies will be just fine... lots of women are pregnant in times or enormous stress and depression. I know one woman who lost two close family members a few months apart right in the middle of her pregnancy and her little one was just fine. Big hugs <3


----------



## Breeaa

Hugs green! I think pregnancy hormones are making your stress worse. Not sure what's going on aside from stress with house hunting but everything will be alright!! Take some deep breaths, think about what's stressing you out and possible solutions. It helps me when I'm stressed. Whatever it is, it will pass. You'll all be ok! 

I had a full on hyperventilating panic attack with excessive tears last week because our new phone bill is 40$ more than we anticipated. It was ugly and I know most of it was hormones contributing to the stress.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, :hugs: feel free to vent, we all have done it and most likely will again ;) 
Whatever it is, feel like no one is judging you here and you are welcome to say anything to me!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green totally rant to us I rant all the time

I'm going to be quiet today. In a shitty mood


----------



## campn

Gigs- Don't say that!! Maybe there's sth to it though, the cycles I was convinced I didn't get pregnant I in fact did! Also yeah doctors just don't know how many drugs or herbs will effect us cause they don't study them at all and they take the safe than sorry approach. If you google pretty much anything it'll say don't take without consulting your doctor if you're pregnant or nursing. Like seriously even nursing!? Gimme a break! 


G- Big hug to you. I get it. I've had weeks where I didn't want to talk to anyone and went into hermit mode and didn't want to come out. I still do it, so don't feel bad. Stress isn't good for us but it can't be helped at all at times. You're in my thoughts <3 the babies too!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Sorry you're in a shitty mood too hun! Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday, maybe we all will catch some kind of a break. at least you can drink! ;) big hug!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs half the time Drs never know whats safe for pg ladies as nothing is ever trialed, unless its 100% proven im sure it be fine hun! My Dr always recommended against Herbal supplements but thats because they have no training or info about it so they always say no.. :thumbup: 

Oh MrsG please feel free to vent & offload & no doubt pg hormones are adding extra to the stress, you'll feel looooads better to vent it out, bug hugs whatevers happening :hugs: xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post will catch up in a moment. I'm in a bad mood because my car repair is three times what I expectd it to be! And I get my last paycheck until the end of September! tomorrow

The only upside is that my afternoon opk looks significantly darker than this morning/ the last couple of days so I am really hoping to start an official surge tomorrow and O Saturday! Trying not to count my chickens, but it would be perfect.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, I have to echo everyone else. A lot of times they have to say it can because of liability. Better to say it could happen than to say it is 100% safe asnd be wrong once. You know? And as mentioned, it's unethical to do studies on pregnant women or women trying to become pregnant so those studies, voluntary or not, would never be approved according to my psycologist. So they will never be studied fully. If it is a cause for concern, I say bring it up and see if there is a safer drug to use but everything is pretty much cat c or whatever

I'm also sorry you feel things are stacked against you. I think we can all empatheize there. I wish I had the magic words to take away the stress and pain and disappointment, but none of it makes me feel better so not sure how much it'll do for you. Just keep reminding yourself of what you said to me earlier about Des. That yeah it was a shitstorm but you came out with Des and you'd do it again in a heartbeat for this baby.

Greenie. Not sure if I said do you or not. But we are here if you need us and take care of you and those twinnies! I keep forgetting you have two in there and it's like a fun surprise whenever someone reminds me/ mentions them :) and re stress, you remember how shit my job was? My coworker was going through something similar, her doctor out her on blood pressure meds as well because she was stressed at work. She was a mess. But her daughter was born perfectly healthy and gorgeous. I was a stress baby, but you have to keep in mind my mom spent the last few weeks of her pregnancy with a 4 year old in a battered women's shelter. She barely slept because she was too afraid someone might hurt my brother. The food was crap. And what sent her there? My dad had been taught to abuse her and the breaking point was when he pinned her to the ground with a gun to her head, and that was finally the point when she realized he needed serious help before he killed her or me. So she left. My dad couldn't be on the room because of the restraining order. Not being able to see me born was the push he needed to get help. But my point is that's the level of stress that affects babies soooo hopefully that's not your life :)

Campn ty. I am a I ready for Friday. Everything aches. It's just the money thing bothering me and SO got all over me about it so we fought. I'm just at the point where I'm like take the car, do whatever, I just wanted to go home. I'm trying not to drink much because of SO's sperm consistency. We need every advantage.

Someone asked earlier about what I meant by the way his semen looks. I have noticed when he finishes it feels thicker than usual and it isn't going up as far. He pulled out one day and he had this leftover bit hanging off his junk. It seriously looked like a booger. We talked about it and he brushed it off, but I googled it and confronted him. It's a sign of poor diet and stress. He broke down and told me how he's been so stressed TTC that between that and the job he hasn't been to the gym, he isn't eating well, or drinking enough water and it's obviously becoming a problem if it's affecting his sperm quality.

Tex, love the chart!!! FXed!


----------



## campn

Dobby- Your mom is so strong! Such literally a hero! I can't believe everything she's been through especially being pregnant and in such a weak spot like that. That must be where you get your strength!! 

If SO's semen is effected by his diet I'm sure it's very reversible very fast! But yea stay sway from alcohol and caffeine a bit, also doesn't junk food and all that make it smell and taste bitter? 

Hope you get an epic +ve opk soon though! Hopefully his guys will be in order!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, interesting effect on his semen. But like campn said, should be reversible very quickly. Maybe feed him some watermelon fkr dinner tonight ;) 

One thing I dislike about living on a garbage pick up schedule is that if you miss it, you are stuck with your garbage for another 2 weeks! Gah!
When we lived rural in AB, we had a site with 5 big dumpsters that I could drop off all my garbage at any time of the day and it was on my way to anywhere.
Can you guess that I missed garbage day today!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol pl! We live down the street from a dump site and now know the joy of cheaper garbage removal and tossing it whenever the mood strikes. Ahhh the simple things.

Dang dobs, can't believe how much she went through. Reminds me of my friend whose mom's bf beat her senseless with a bat (he's currently in prison on attempted murder). Can't believe the men women stay with...i understand it, but it's wild. Thanks for your words, it's always good to remember i'll be so in love with the baby i waited for, a child that couldn't have existed if conceived any other cycle.


----------



## Janisdkh

Catching up here oyyy so much going on in just a few days....

Pacific- haha my life includes the ocean <3 I would so love to see all that.. Gosh i love the mountains :D I am actually an artist and hubby works from home but it's just nice if we ever move to have some sort of back up plan when it comes to jobs. 

Dobs- Squeeee no you didn't mention that :D Oh how cute.. So glad you are embracing it <3 Help me gtf out of here though? ahah just kidding, QC has it's ups and it's downs I guess.. On another note I love pokemon go to be honest but I have not been able to play much at all.. Hoping for your stark dark opk! 

J- :D Cm, high cervix and soft seems so promising.. Woots! As for hubs yikes mine is way immature and his business isssssss buying and selling 1980s till now transformers.. Why do men think it's always super ok to let one out at the worst times LOL 

As for iso? where do I get this? I have not really researched it and if it strengthens my O pains then woot.. I usually feel mine but since my loss my body is messed up I think.. I could have because of O pains o'ed on the cd13 (wet too) or the cd15(wet too) I had pains on the left on cd13 and on the right on cd15 and now im thinking it's possible I didn't O yet and I am today? So I could be 4dpo, 2dpo or O'ing today.. CRYYYYYYYY I wish I had some opk's..


Camp- I am so sorry :o that happened... I sadly don'y have a mother in law, she passed away when hubs was 18.. I did know her though and called her aunty(grew up with her) so I think she would be thrilled that he and I are together.. I am just glad I don't have a mil horror issue :( I do though well........have a fil issue.. he doesn't bother with my kids and just sends money xmas time.. No calls nothing :( Even after bonding with them for 2 weeks here.. UGH we are really angry at him

Gigs - LOVEEE the mural <3 I have a tree in my bedroom <3 

As for time with babies after birth.. I cut my god daughters cord, my sil was exhausted straight after birth just about and asked me to watch her baby in the hospital room.. I got to bond with her for 2 HOURS! I have this motherly instinct for her it's insane.. It's like she's mine? Is that weird?


----------



## gigglebox

Janis, that's pretty wild that you bonded with her! So neat. I actually wonder if this is why i had trouble bonding with DS...I didn't get to hold him first (c section, plus exhaustion), and it was probably a good hour or two before i saw him with strait vision and everything. He was taken immediately, cleaned, given to hubs, then taken to the nursery. I was having surgery completed, getting stitched up, in recovery, then wheeled to my room, and after that they brought him to me which was when i held him for the first time. 

Is there any way women with c sections can hold their babies first? I know we're all numbed up and laying flat so i understand it....but i just wanted him on my chest or something. Campn, this is similar to how you may have felt, i have this lingering sadness/bitterness over 4 years later about this aspect of Des' birth! Oh well.

Dobs, forgot to say I had heard of a "push gift" and was expecting one from hubs. He had no knowledge of it and got me nothing. This is why I was so attached to that glass I got from the birthing center, remember thar? The one that was broken a couple of months ago? As a matter of fact I told hubs I wanted a replacement glass for mother's day. He must have forgot :growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lame reply cuz I'm lame and exhausted

Gigs I do remember that glass! Boo on hugs forgetting. When you have your second baby you should tell them you want two lol. 

That's literally all I remember... And I hear SO's motorcycle pulling up


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I remember the glass story. 
I told hubby a few years ago the story behind mom wearing 2 rings. One simple wedding band and one big diamond, beautiful ring btw. She got that one after giving birth to her first. When I asked about of dad got her something for the second birth she just said "no, this one counts for both of you". 
I wonder if hubby remembers, but I am far from counting on anything, we barely do anything fancy for our birthdays or anniversaries.

Janis, look up denman island, little bit on the hippy side, but super nice. Gorgeous ocean views, you are so close to mt Washington which gets fantastic snow most winters. Then when you are tired of the white stuff, you head back down the mountain for some Pacific time ;) maybe watch some of the local orcas swim by the ferry on the way home. 
Living in AB the last few years, I got over my love for winter (although still love the white Christmas) so Mt Washington is a brilliant spot now if I get a snow craving in the winter.


----------



## Janisdkh

Gigs - Im not sure but I do know I have this crazy love for her <3 I would adopt her in a heart beat!! She's so bad tooo hahaha
As for c section mommas and seeing babies right away... I always thought they let you see them, kiss them when they just come out? If not shit man :( So sorryyy... That is tough not seeing your little one when just having him/her.. Hugs

Pacific- Defo looking it up! Thanks <3 I love and hate winter though LOL We have bad long winter months here below 0 :'( I think we had -30 this winter UGH so cold and I live in an old house so heating is insane.. It is so beautiful though, esp if you can see snow on mountains GAH drool <3

On another note SHARP twinges again! Wtf this is the 3rd time this week???? Defo ov pain but this time was stronger and lingered.Like really tingly sharp twingies. Maybe I am ovulating today, or maybe I am already on my way to being preggy... Who knows lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Pacific_ Denman island looks beauttttttttiiiiffuuuuulll <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Someone is getting performance anxiety.... Unamused

Oh and yeah my mom has definitely seen some shit lol


----------



## pacificlove

Janis, denman island was our second choice. Since we almost didn't get this property, we were serious about putting an offer in on an acreage there.
At the coldest we hit -38 two mornings in AB last winter.. thankfully it was a weekend so I only started my truck for the sake of seeing if the battery froze. Took 4 seconds of whining and it finally turned over. Had I known it was supposed to drop that low I would have plugged the truck in. (Which is something I never did as I didn't want to forget about the cord before driving off). All I can say is brrr, glad those temperatures didn't follow us to the coast!


----------



## shaescott

Dang it no Nuala yet, I lost :(


----------



## shaescott

Still no AF. I keep seeing these tiny pin prick sized dots of blood, like maybe 3 pin pricks in my creamy CM each time I check (every few hours). No cramping at all today. Appetite was back to normal today as well. I'll probably get AF tomorrow. If not I'm gonna be quite confused. I'll be most confused if the spotting goes away as well as not getting AF.


----------



## gigglebox

For c sections, yes, they clean and bundle the baby then hold it to you so you can kiss it or whatever. I saw him through double vision, kissed him for a pic, then they took him away and i passed out. He was born at 5:33am and since I had two failed epi's, the pain of labor was too much for me to sleep through, so I had been awake since the morning prior and i just couldn't do it anymore. I struggled to stay awake during surgery--i could have easily passed out (once they numbed me for the section and i couldn't feel contractions anymore). So i saw him a moment, but i was barely conscious. I do remember sharing his first cry with hubs, and i remember the sensation of them pulling him out (lots of tugging). But i don't remember seeing him. All i have is the picture of me kissing him, but i honestly don't really remember that moment.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, did he do his job? I hope you worked your magic to get him going. That opk looks like it might go positive today...

Shae, i never know what to say about your temps and stuff, but isn't everything pretty unreliable because of the iud? I know you want to get the hang of temping but isn't it kind of fruitless right now? I think it's just driving you crazy instead of providing any useful info. Technically you shouldn't be ovulating anyway...maybe just take a pregnancy test every now and then to make sure things are working as they should...?

Also, if you got pregnant, do you have to terminate it because of the iud?


----------



## TexasRider

My c section experience was awful. My epidural stopped working and I stopped dilating so we had to have the section. The go to numb me up and I feel nothing.... Except where they are going to cut me. They wheel me into OR get me on the table and start prepping me. At which point I say "Ouch! That hurts" and the doctor pokes out from behind the curtain and was like what? What hurts? And I said it feels like you're pinching me and it really hurts. Fast forward a few minutes and as they try to give me more meds the doctor pokes back out and says "Tabithas heart rate has dropped and we need to get her out now. You will feel it and then I will knock you out to stich you up". So I said "Ok do it" and that's litertally all I remember. I woke up in recovery all by myself with no baby. My husband never got to go in the room with me and he said he heard me scream then the baby cry and then they brought her to him... 

Hopefully my next one isn't as dramatic. Lol

As for TTC my temp looks good this morning but it's basically the same as last months 10dpo temp. It dropped pretty decent the next day so we shall see what my temp does tmrw on 11dpo


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex loving the temps! Hope the stay up!

Tex and Gigs I am so sorry you ladies had to endure that! I can't imagine how I would have reacted other than probably poorly resulting in injuring to myself and those around me :(

Shae I agree with Gigs. I didn't temp with my iud in but mine was non hormonal so I still ovulated. But I thought the hormonal ones blocked ovulation as well as prevented a physical blockage and thinning the uterus? Essentially all the perks of bcp with a wall to make your uterus great again lol couldn't resist. Anyway even if you are Oing, those hormones are going to mess with your body and temp and I think just cause confusion and annoyance more than insight into your cycle. BUT I'm not a doctor nor have I have your iud so take my input with a grain of salt

Afm no temp this morning as I didn't sleep until 3:30 and wasn't in the mood to reach did my thermometer plus I had the fan on right at us. Not amused with my opk. I know I tend to surge in the afternoon but it looks lighter than yesterday's. SO and I dtd but it was the most pitiful sex I have ever had. I am so disgusted by it/ myself for pressuring him. I'd be shocked if he lets me anywhere near his penis again this fertile period.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pacificlove

Tex and gigs, what a nightmare! Sorry you had to go through that. 

Dobs, fx this is your month! Judging by the opk your timing was great. I'd say reward hubby with a round of bj or hj or bd before you leave :)

Cb, check in time! Nuala on her way yet?

As for me, sleep has been terrible. Even though I sleep with that German spelt pillow (which has been great for hip pains etc) my mid back just keeps seizing up at night. It doesn't matter the position any more it hurts. Seeing hubby today, he is great at giving me hugs and cracking my back. (As long as it isn't forced it's approved). Really hoping it's the relief I need.


----------



## JLM73

Hey ladies. ..still at hubs house and no Internet sux for keeping up with you all lol.
Despite 2 great +opks and expecting it next morning, after next morning. ..I'm irritated i haven't had a temp Rise at alllllll grrrr, until this am, and it was a measley .3 :growlmad:
I know soy made me O a day late last time, so hoping i did overnight, and this is just the start of the rise:shrug:
This cycle is the MOST BD:sex: I've done ina row in 2 yrs!! FIVVVVE DAYS in a row :shock:
If you see my chart there looks like a gap, but the XX was only marked for accuracy by time, since we tend to get busy late night/early morning. 
:winkwink:
I'll try and catch up today. Hubs bought us sushi and Thai food last night sooo good!:cloud9:
I started painting the kitchen last night, will post pics later. Back later :hi:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

campn said:


> " hey, I've done nothing wrong! You can keep the wife."

Omg :rofl: hahaha I actualy love your dad for this brilliant! How random on an almost empty jar of jam though? Lol 

Just catching up so sorry if I'm throwing old discussions back into the mix, couldn't do the catch up on 30 something pages so started about 8 pages ago lol x


----------



## claireybell

Omg Texas, i dunno why they didnt knock you straight out given we have canulas in during labour/csections & then whip baby out? Takes seconds to put you under general.. Bless you! At least you & baby came out all ok though :thumbup: I went to a VBAC workshop few weeks ago, one lady there that had to have an epidural for csection & she could also feel them when they cut into her??!! OMG!!! I really not keen on wanting an Epi but prefer a spinal block at last minute if possible..!

Hehe J check you out 5 days in a row! I wish i coukd manage that.. ;) i cant manage f.all these days LOL! Can Soy affect temp rises maybe? I bet it'll continue to rise tomorrow :thumbup: 

MrsG hope your doing a bit better today hun... 

Dobs, SO's semen can def be changed around, i think its mainly dehydration, think if we dont drink plenty we provs get really iffy cm or not enough stretchy/ewcm, i know i never used to & ive a bad habit of not drinking enough fluids throughout the day! I do at the moment though

Gigs i remember the glass story aswell, maybe you should gently prompt hubby for another 'fave' glass :)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Future - I didn't use pre seed but used 'conceive plus' same type of thing just different name, with soft cups, and got bfp my second cycle of using it (had been trying around 8 months? 

Tex - chart looks great! I always admire your patience for testing! I have honestly wasted many a test at 5dpo just for something to pee on! X

Janis- oh that's so lovely the bond you have with your God daughter, I honestly believe the first hours/days are crucial, my first born I went through a lot with and wasn't sure if I'd loose her, so I didn't let myself get attached in the pregnancy and for the first year after, obviously I adored her, but always had that niggling feeling in the back of my mind that this could all go pear shaped, with my second, she was mine, from day 1, and I love them both exactly the same, they're my world, but my bond with my second is so much stronger, I find myself just staring at her in love, and I struggle to sleep cos I just wanted to cuddle her (i BF her until she was 2yrs 4months old, stopped when I got my bfp this pregnancy) so I'm sure that had some impact x 

CB- I was wondering if bubba had made her appearance yet, I'm sure you'll hate me for this but my guess is 40+4 , so next Tuesday? Girls are more stubborn than boys! Lol , will you consider a sweep if she's not here by ur next appt? I had a sweep with my 1st born on my due date, labour started in the taxi on the way home from the appointment (slow labour back pain, achey hips could hardly walk) by that evening was 4cm, 2nd baby I had the sweep at 39+5, waters went that night and she was born on her due date x I'm so excited for you! 

Brea! OMG another one who is so so close, not sure why think u may be an early one? 38+6 ? How are you feeling? X 

WATER BIRTHS! - 

So- 1st baby was normal delivery but with epidural, 2nd I begged for an epidural but MW lied and told me its on its way, but I was actually too dilated to have one, I'm so pleased now as I got to actually 'feel' giving birth and it was an amazing experience, so this time I'm asking for NO epidural under any circumstances even if I beg/threaten with violence lol, I'm considering a water birth? Anyone have one of these or have any experience?

We're now officialy third tri! Woo (I class it as 28w I know other places are different) x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Here's my third tri bump pic - 

And JLM- yay! Congrats on all that BD! Woo good luck, me and OH always Dtd everyday when I was in my fertile week! I definitely think it's the way to go! 

CB- forgot to add that bump shot! Omg why do u look so good so close to giving birth?! I swear that's not normal lol, your figure is amazing!

And of course JEZ - wowsers! Twit twoo! Also rocking the perfectly neat baby bump x so beautiful! Love the name Luca, shame it's an anus, hopefully a non-hairy one lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## TexasRider

Keep- you look so good! I swear I looked like a beached whale when I was pregnant.

I refrain from testing cause it sucks to see bfn and I know if I wait a few days then my temp will tell me. It's never steered me wrong on charts where I actually ovulated. I just wish I would hurry and get pregnant already. I really don't want to go through all the tests and stress that brings. If you take out all my weird cycles with no O I've only been trying for 9 cycles so hopefully we can have a miracle soon!


----------



## campn

Janis- I'm so sorry the grandpa is so deattached from your kids. It's two opposite situations yours and mine but both still suck, mine are no longer this overbearing but probably because my son is much older now so there's no big fuss over holding him. My parents kept trying to calm me down (and I dislike them for that) and they were like hey it's their first grandkid! And I was like so!? It's my first baby!!

Gigs and Tex- I'm so sorry you had such bad experiences! I can totally understand why you'd feel upset about it and grieve over it a bit. Those meds make you so groggy I'm sure. I remember my epi wearing off and my body felt like it was someone else's. I remember thinking DS feels so so heavy and he was only 5 lbs but I was so weak. I really hope and pray your next birth goes much much smoother and you get the birth you want! 

Keep- Such a gorgeous bump!! I can't believe how fast our pregnancies are going. Feels like I just blinked! 

Claire- I was betting on Friday!:cry:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- okay so with the mirena it really depends on the person whether they ovulate or not. Many women do ovulate on it. It's not the main form of bc for it. It thins the lining and creates a hostile environment for sperm by thickening the CM. The one previous cycle that I successfully temped I got AF right when I was supposed to! So temping also really depends on the person. You can still get pregnant on the mirena, although it is rare. My doctor yells at me for not using condoms because she has a patient who is pregnant on the mirena, she had had it for 2 years as well so it wasn't exactly running out of hormones yet. You do not need to terminate the pregnancy if you get pregnant with the mirena, HOWEVER you have an increased risk of ectopic pregnancy, and obviously that would need to be terminated. If you have a normal implantation and the baby is growing properly, you must choose whether or not to have the mirena removed. If you do not remove it, it could potentially grow into the child. If you do remove it, you risk miscarriage. At this point I'm not really worried about pregnancy, I just like knowing when to expect AF.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

campn said:


> Keep- Such a gorgeous bump!! I can't believe how fast our pregnancies are going. Feels like I just blinked!

Thanks! I know right?! I don't know about you, but I think this time, with it being no.3 my sensible head is telling me this really needs to be my last, so I'm trying to treasure being pregnant as much as possible which is just making it go quicker! Slooow down baby, it all goes too quickly, I'm already sad about bump not being a baby anymore and she's not even here yet! How hAve you been feeling? Last two pregnancies I was ok, this time around I've got that awful back/hip pain stuff and struggling to sleep at night x


----------



## gigglebox

Got it Shae. Sounds like temps are reliable, but i wouldn't put any thought into the cm then. Sounds like it will just be weird at times haha

Paint class tonight! First couple's class, should be fun ^_^ 

I'm happy to report my back is better! Good timing too because we're supposed to go kayaking tomorrow for hub's bday (which is actually today). 

Gotta get ready for class!


----------



## claireybell

Well ladies, 21 mins until im officially 40wks lol!


----------



## Breeaa

I'm still saying the 31st Claire!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh gigs let us know how the painting class goes! Excellent news with your back being better :thumbup: happy birthday to hubs :)

Oooh Keeps beeeeeautiful bump there chicky!! Haha i know right, my bump is so compact literally like ive swallowed a ball :haha: 

Its weird although looking forward to the next bit im sad il no longer be pregnant, silly really.. I felt the same when i was pg with Riley! 

Keeps im hoping to use the birthing pool on Labour Ward as pain relief but due to prev csection i cant deliver in it - being if i go into labour that is! Water & gas n air im hoping to use but we'll see.. Ha ha ha


----------



## claireybell

I really think il be going right over due Breea, i just cant see myself going into spontaneous labour but id like too ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selfish post. 

I'm in a very good mood right now because I just went for my "reassurance" ultrasound. I say it like that because it turned into a gender scan. The lady said I've been doing this 15 years and am rarely wrong. If I'm not 99.9% sure I'll have you come back on a week or two for free. So we thought $10 for a free gender scan?! Ok! Oh and DH told her not to write it down so we know. Anyone want to guess before I say?


----------



## TexasRider

I'm going to say 2 boys!


----------



## campn

Claire- I don't think you'll go crazy long overdue!! Trying anything to get things going!?? 

Green- I've always felt you're having two boys!!


----------



## Michellebelle

One of each!


----------



## Michellebelle

Green, I can't wait to hear what you're having! What a nice surprise that you got to find out today.

Dobby, I hope you catch the egg before your vacay.

Claire, I'd guess you'll go into labor on Saturday. We shall see! I'm usually wrong with those things though.

It's fun hearing everyone's birth experiences! It makes me think about what I'll want once I get to that point. It also terrifies me a bit.

Over here, not too much to report. 6 dpo and a bit too early to be symptom spotting, so just waiting around.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I feel like it's two boys but k want it to be two of each


----------



## Breeaa

Ahh green! One of each!!!


----------



## Breeaa

No green!!! Where'd you go?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol not two of each guess I am still buzzed from happy hour haha


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Lol not two of each guess I am still buzzed from happy hour haha

Y'know that line from friends "Honey she's a woman, not a gumball machine!!" :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol omg yes!

Ugh I'm like hungover. The downside to being a lightweight is I can go from buzzed to hungover in a matter of hours ><


----------



## campn

Dobby- I miss having a few drinks!! I'm really lightweight too anything more than two drinks I start feeling really weird and hate how I feel!


----------



## Breeaa

Me too campn, I miss my bubble baths with wine! I miss going to the wine store and looking through the hundreds of bottles. Lol 


Where did green go???? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## campn

Green you're torturing us! 

Do any of you ladies watch the bachelorette!? I just started watching the newest season so I'm like 2 months behind, but why are they soooooooo good looking!? It's just mean.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry ladies I had a rehearsal dinner to go to for a wedding tomorrow! Anyway.... 
It's two boys!

We are so thrilled! It was clear as day too. The best part was they were playing with each other. They're on top of each other, think bunk beds. Baby b was punching the bottom and baby a was kicking the top. It was so precious.


----------



## Breeaa

There's the boys in the group!!! Yay green congrats!!! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## campn

Congratulations Green!!! I'm so so happy for you! They're seriously going to be best buddies forever and you'll have two prince charming that will literally worship you! Soccer mom in the making!


----------



## TexasRider

Eek I was right?!? How awesome!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Green! That is so exciting! They will be such great buddies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww congrats green! Twin boys are so amazing! I'm bumming with my favorite twin boys on my trip hehe

No bachelorette for me sorry 

Got some actual sexy time woot


----------



## gigglebox

My paint class was crap, so glad to come back to good news here! Dobs got here deposit, yay! And Green, two boys!?! They are going to be the best of buds. So excited for you!

So, class...i'm 99% positive I'll never have a class worse than this one. It was at someone else's house, so they provided refreshments and alcohol for the painters...however it wasn't wine, it was a mix of hard fruity drinks and shot of liquor. The host failed to mention she didn't have a table to sit everyone at...so half of them painted on the floor while the other half sat on couches and painted on a coffee table. It was a couple's painting, so 3 couples painted an image together across two canvases (side by side, each had their own and they had to work together to make a cohesive piece) and two ladies painted a smaller version of it by themselves. The solo ladies were very nice and worked well. The couples....one was good and encouraging, one bickered a lot, and the last one....omg. They straight up fought, and the wife blamed the husband for ruining the picture. At one point she got upset and started crying and went into the other room and had to be talked down by the host. The husband stayed painting, and when i went over to ask if he needed help, he just said, "i'm trying to fix the things she's complaining about, that she messed up in the first place."

I told my friend if she ever wanted me to do this again, i'm going to have to charge more LOL.

The whole thing, that usually takes about 2 hours, took me 4. 

It's nearly 1am, i have to get up at 7 to cook breakfast for people before we go kayaking. Hoping it's a much better time tomorrow than tonight was!

G'night y'all.


----------



## Jezika

Oh my God Gigs, that sound hellish! But I'm glad to hear nothing at all was anything to do with you, just some bad host prep and a couple with issues. At least with the prep you can let hosts know what to provide in future and maybe have a spiel at the start about being supportive rather than critical if you do couples again. Jeez, though. I would've felt sooooo uncomfortable.

Green!!! Two boys! I couldn't decide between one of each and two boys, but I'm so happy to hear you're having two little boy buddies. I'm glad it's put you in a good mood too. It seems just like yesterday you were so disheartened and pained by TTC and now you're blessed with two little beauties. <3


----------



## shaescott

Green congrats on two boys! I'm glad you're so happy! Tbh I would be terrified if I was having twins for my first because it would all be new to me x2 but you seem to be handling it great! Your bouncing boys will be in your arms in no time! So exciting! 

Today my dad told me that twins run on his side of the family??? I knew my mom was a twin and the twin miscarried (super early on) but my dad said my great great grandmother had twins and the next part is a bit scary so I'm gonna spoiler it cuz green I don't want you to read it without warning especially since you're pregnant with twins...

Spoiler
My great great grandmother delivered one of the twins and the other never delivered and calcified inside of her!!!! So creepy and sad...
 Anyway basically my family has a history of twins on both sides (though kinda far back on my dad's side so idk if that counts?). 

Oh also AF arrived for those of you who didn't notice my chart change haha! I guess FF was right about my O date, huh.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

GREENY! Congrats on the two baby boys! How lovely, I was adamant you had one of each! Lol, I'm so jealous of the whole 'twin thing' id love a pair! Lol , I think it's so sweet when they're newborns and they comfort each other, and as toddlers make each other laugh etc, so so happy for you! X when u found out did any names feel right? I always found out our sexing scans the names just clicked x

CB- I'm still going Tuesday! But maybe early hours of Tuesday morning? Are you fed up now? It's so exciting not knowing! I keep playing around with baby Ella's crib lol, prettying it up, and folding blankets etc - oh sorry to ask but why can't u have a water birth after section? I'm definitely debating the water birth although it sounds strange I think it will
Annoy me to have wet hair straight after lol, like I don't want to be needing to blow dry and straighten my hair straight after giving birth, but I will NOT sit there with poodle hair lol (my first pregnancy in labour MW was laughing cos I was fake tanning and painting my nails lol) why not when you got hours to kill lol x


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, you're right, I do feel better knowing it wasn't me who made things so crazy...and yes, now I know I need to tell people they need a table, LOL! I truly thought that was one of those common sense things, but I guess I was wrong! 

Shae, since twins are made by either A, two eggs being released or B, an egg splitting, the theory is twins have to run on your mother's side of the family....although as I'm typing that, I'm realizing that makes no sense. 

Has anyone else heard that? Because I'm thinking if you have a paternal sided pattern for twins, and ...

Wait, maybe it's that if your SO had twins in the family, it wouldn't matter because the eggs decide, and his sperm wouldn't make the difference....but if you had a girl, she would have the genetics from her dad's side that might give her twins, right?

Wow i went to bed way too late and am up way too early to be typing anything. Sorry folks. It's 7am, I gotta go start breakfast for 5 people, plus Des, plus we gotta get the ducks ready, and my car cleaned out, and packed for the river, all in about an hour and a half, lol! Letting hubs sleep a little longer before i wake his ass up.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, also adding that one set of twins does not a trend make. If your great, great g'ma had them, it could just be "one of those things", but certainly nothing that "runs in the family". Also, no way any modern doctor would leave a twin behind! That sounds like an extremely rare incident, i've never heard that in my life. And i highly doubt it would happen to anyone now, unless the mother literally had zero ultrasounds during pregnancy.


----------



## wookie130

There are twins on both sides of my family...my father was an identical twin, and his twin brother only survived for about 10 minutes after they were born very prematurely. I can't remember on my mom's side who has them...but there is somebody. LOL!


----------



## TexasRider

So based on today's temp I feel like I am not pregnant once again this month. Basically the same trend on 11dpo from last cycle. Got a big drop last cycle although it was above cover I still got AF on 15dpo after it dropped below cover. Just feel like at 11dpo my temp should have stayed up a little higher if I was pregnant?


----------



## claireybell

Awww yay congratulations MrsG on baby boy Twinnues hehee!! Boys are just simply lovely & cuddly & they adore their mummies <3 

The way i always think is Fraternal twins being 2 seperate eggs is on Girls sude as its their body that spontaniously pops 2 eggs out, i guess identical teins with 1 egg splitting in 2 can be on either side? My old house mate dated an identical twin & twins werent on her side of family but she fell preggers & hey presto, 2 identical twin girls! But i have known Identical twins also that have had single pregnancies so i guess it goes either way..

Sorry the class was guff Gigs! Def demand more $'s next time ha ha! 

Keeps, after a csection with a next pg the like to monitor you more closely gor signs of uterine rupture, the ridk of it hsppening is a lot lower these days but they need to keep check on your labour & if any continual pain inbetween contractions! The lady at the Princess Anne, So'ton said in the 25yrs shes worked there, they've only gad one case of a Uterus about to rupture via a VBAC but then the lady was wheeled to theatre for her emerg csection! Awww do you have lotsa bits n pieces ready to go now for baby girl no3 ;) 

Everythings ready to go here! Still on full symptom alert lol but not so much as a twitch! Nesting cleaning done, crib & moses basket ready, clothes washed ready to be worn.. SO has cleaned car, roof is all weathered in & part tiled.. Annnnd relax!! 

Ooh Dobby have an awesome Alaskan cruise hun!! & yay for jiggy jiggy!!! :thumbup:

Texas, hope that temp stays high for you today! W


----------



## claireybell

Tex just seen your post inbetween mine! Thats not a HUGE temp drop, mine was up & down like that after bfp so i stopped temping! What dpo did your af start last cycle? Any symptoms to say its on its way? The lil temp drop could be coincidental hun .. :-/


----------



## TexasRider

No symptoms of AF coming. I usually get my period on 15dpo. So I have a 14 day lp which is good. The only reason I say I don't feel confident is because my post O temps this cycle basically mimic my ones from last cycle and on 11dpo last cycle I had a decent size dip like this one today and I got AF 4 days later. So I know it doesn't really mean anything and I could be pregnant I just don't like that it mirrors last cycle and I didn't get pregnant then so I doubt I am pregnant now.. 

I realize that doesn't make much sense lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy posting sorry I am so tired lately!

Gigs that painting class sounds awful. My mom used to tell us never sublet to couples because they either are lovey dovey or fighting lol. I like that couples painting idea. SO and I would bicker though lol sounds like you handled it like a pro!

CB still stuck with me one more night. ;) hoping to get one more load in tonight. I left my opks at home like a dummy so can't test for another 4 hours >< been getting a lot of fluttering down by my ovaries though

Shae glad your period showed and interesting that you are ovulating. Seems like it defeats the purpose of the hormones though lol as for twins I heard the same thing twins are supposed to run on the mom's side. Similar explanation to why dna ancestry testing is analyzed by your maternal mitochondrial dna I think but I forgot the science behind it and I heard it almost a decade ago. Twins are super common among Thai women. I mean they don't call them SIAMESE twins for nothing.

Tex I am sorry about the temp drop. You know your cycle better than me but you know my motto! Not out until AF shows!

Keep I saw your bump a but back and how seriously not to be creepy but your ladies and bump are seriously amazing. I hope I look at good as you all when iMm preggo


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and Tex I got my bfp on the day of a temp drop/talk to people whose temps drop and think they are out then get a bfp so hoping that's you!


----------



## claireybell

Nothing is ever 100% until the witchy woo arrives!! Keep positive Texas :thumbup: 

Ooh Dobs i hope you get some more jiggy in before you depart aswell hehe!! 

Just sat in my garden catching some rays.. My god its warm today! Im westing a dress but my bump & legs are burning hot eeesh!!


----------



## DobbyForever

CB you need to catch those rays while walking! I wanna see Nuala before I leave! Lol

And omg I want a Pokemon themed pregnancy ticker


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I know y'all are right. Just have to wait and see if she shows up or not....

It's supposed to be high 90's today with heat index of over 101. That's in F and not C. I don't know the conversion right of hand lol 

Hubs only works 1/2 a day today and then we are gonna go work on the house. We were supposed to go last night but he said he was too hot and tired so we didn't go. I was upset but couldn't really say anything cause griping to him about it doesn't ever help anything. Hopefully we can get a lot done between today and tomorrow


----------



## campn

Claire- Happy due date honey!!! I hated making it to 40+1 weeks last time but it meant a fully cooked and healthy baby! Now that being said, stick an eviction notice to your bump! I think she wants to be born in August!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Well so much for an early o. Opk was negative but at least darker than yesterday's fmu. Just so unamused. Hoping it turns around this afternoon and becomes positive for an O tomorrow. I don't think a Monday O or later is going to cut it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pacificlove

Green, yay twin boys!!! Congratulations :) so happy for you :) I thought you weren't finding out for a couple more weeks or did I miss something?

Tex, you aren't out until the witch shows!

Gigs, doesn't sound like a fun class but give it some time and you might start laughing about it. Have fun kayaking :) river or lake?

Dobs, if I don't check in again , have a blast on your cruise!!! Share pictures when you can!

Cb, haha, size of a Pokemon! That's too funny. C'mon Nuala!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL you are just POPPING along get it?! Because you're popcorn today hehe

Gigs agreed with PL hope you have fun kayaking! I love kayaking and I really want to do it out in the bay with the sea otters. Just never gotten around to it.

CB it's due date time! Come on out Nuala! ;)

I'll be checking in occasionally whenever I get some privacy. The truth is my family does not support me TTC right now, so I can't do a lot of testing/ posting around them without getting lectured. I'm like... UMMM I'm 27, own a home, own a car, have a job, have a committed partner who also has a job, I read pregnancy books and keep well versed on what not to and to do when pregnant... Get off my back people r_r I should be able to say I am trying and not be made to feel like I'm getting ready to go on 16 & Pregnant


----------



## pacificlove

Nice one dobs! :haha: 
I get what you are saying with the family.. my parents always said we dont need to rush kids. I am sorry, we are married, we own our property, we both have jobs, we are mature, etc so why not? "Because focus on your career first" When it came time to tell them they where all happy.

Actually, mom the big career first advocate, is now looking through her keepsakes of baby clothes to pass on to me!


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! Parents lol. They keep saying wait for this, then this comes and goes and it's wait for that... And ok I get it I have 8 years of quality eggs if you want to play the age card but just because I can wait doesn't mean I have to r_r. My back is KILLING ME I just cracked it bending over

Awww pl my mom got rid of all that long time ago. She only keeps a few things. Helps we were hecka poor so not a lot to keep around anyway


----------



## claireybell

i know, baby the size of a Pikachu made me Lol this morning ha ha! :)

I will be quite amused to see if she makes her appearance on 4th August which going by my last period date, that was her first due date but it was brought forward! Hmmm.. Lets aim for then if not before :thumbup: its weird to think i have a fully grown newborn baba bopping about in there! Need to take my 40wk bump pic for my collection ;)

Ah Dobs, sorry opk isnt blazing positive yet but still time for more baby lovin before your cruise hun! 

Pacific yoir tickers great also, size of a popped bag of Popcorn hehe! & your 'viable pregnancy day - 25wks' yay!!

Uhh parents indeed! & i agree with Pacific aswell, why not? Me & SO arent married but everyones circumstances are diff but as long as your happy :thumbup: i dont think parents always take all that onboard & forget that the much older you are, the somewhat more difficult it can become to get preggo!


----------



## wookie130

CB- Any day now! She'll come when she's good and ready! :hugs:

Green- Congrats on two baby boys! :blue: Boys are wonderful, and so much fun. They're silly, sweet, gross, hyperactive at times, and hilarious. I only have one son, but he's a keeper. <3 He has taught me great patience, I'll tell you that! Hahaha!

AFM- Ugh. So, my OB called me and left a message. After talking to me about how she felt it was fine for me to become pregnant again, her message stated that she went over my surgical/hospital report, and that yes, my lining/wall was quite thin, and that after meeting with another OB (whom I also like a lot, and know well), they decided that they'd take the baby at 38 weeks, and then she reiterated that the pregnancy would come with increased risks for uterine rupture, etc. She also reiterated that she could not tell me to NOT become pregnant, however. So...what the hell do I do with this information??? Would I be taking a stupid selfish risk by having a third, or would it be more a leap of faith? I don't know, and I kind of wish she'd just be blunt with me, and tell me if it's a bad idea or not. If she tells me to get my head out of my ass, or that it's too risky, etc., I could accept that I have two beautiful children, and I need to be happy with that, without risking myself or a third child. But I don't know that I won't be okay, or that it wouldn't be a wonderful decision for all of us to go ahead with a third pregnancy. 

I'm really torn, and truly am at a loss. I do not know what to do, and at my age, I don't have a lot of time to waste in making a decision.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Wookie i really am rubbish at advising about medical stuff but i bet you've been scouring every inch of Google stories re very thin uterine wall & rupture! Its def not selfish that you want a third baby, its a natural thing to want to expand our families esp after having one baby! I wonder if theres any natural/herbal something that can be took to help strengthen the uterine muscle maybe? Are they saying theres a more higher risk of it hsppening because the walls are thin & you've had 2 csections?.. Pg & birth is risky anyhow! Surely if it was that dangerous they would advise you greatly not too? You may just have to be on alot of bedrest for the later part of pg ' regular scans to check the scarring etc..


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg I am so pissed! I'm getting sick the day before my first vacation in years AND my opk was STARK WHITE!!!


----------



## claireybell

Your temp today is higher again Dobs, could you of missed the positive opk window dya think? You still had jiggy :thumbup: 

Ah nooo sorry your feeling poorly.. Start taking some meds hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Just seen you havent temped since Thursday!


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope lol having a case of lazy temping esp since my opks aren't showing a surge. I'm only cd11 so probably wasn't due to o yet but I am annoyed because I feel like I was gearing up and if I am truly sick it could delay o


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie I would request a face to face talk and just tell her exactly what you told us. I think it is hard because this isn't like I medically advise you to take this prescription or I medically advise you to do these exercises, this is the topic of bringing life into the world. So they feel less freedom to be blunt and make a decision for you. But just go in, ask for the risks and like hood and just straight up say I want your medical opinion, would a third pregnancy be safe? Is it something my body can realistically do? I would also talk it through with a trusted unbiased person.

But whatever you decide, neither is being selfish. Hugs


----------



## campn

Wook- I'm so sorry she just left you with conflicting opinions. It's def not selfish of you to want a third, how could that be selfish!? However I think it's important you get many opinions from different doctors first before you decide to go or not go with it. I know all doctors believe in completely different things like some are so against vbacs while others are so for it. 

Go for that second or even third opinion I say. Also being at risk of something doesn't mean it WILL happen to you.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, this is exactly what I did when I went in to see her last week...I bluntly came out and said, "Please just tell me if you think it's unsafe or a bad idea to become pregnant again." And, she told me that she didn't think it was a "bad idea" or that I shouldn't become pregnant again...just that with each c-section, I'm at higher risk, and given my age, the thin uterus, and this being my 3rd c-section, I'm at higher risk of rupture, or other complications (placenta accreta, etc.) than before. But, she told me that she'd absolutely prescribe me Clomid if I wanted to try becoming pregnant, and she just wanted me to know that it wasn't without higher risk than my other pregnancies. She also said that any pregnancy can be high risk, even without the prior c-sections, etc., and she said the biggest issue problem would be my going into labor...it's the labor contractions that definitely pose the risk of rupture to the uterus, which is why they'd take the baby a little earlier than they did before.

This is basically what she reiterated to me on the phone, but she basically emphasized the whole "higher risk" thing to me, and I do know she's correct. As far as HOW MUCH higher of a risk, it's truly an individual thing, from what I'm reading on the web about it. She sought out the second opinion from one of her colleagues (who is wonderful, I'd say...she helped me greatly during my stint with Clomid and anovulation before I had Hannah), and they both agreed that if there is a next baby, that he/she would be taken around the 38 week mark to avoid early labor, which thereby reduces my risk of rupture the most.

Ugh. I just don't know...

What's a bit alarming to me, is that I may be pregnant NOW, you know? I mean, I doubt that I am, but, there's the chance that I may be, seeing as I had some rumpy the night of my digi- :) . So...hmmm.

I guess where I see it as selfish, is the question of whether I'm willing to leave my current children without a mother in the name of having a third baby? Women have died (quickly, I'll add) from uterine rupture, and...if I'm at an increased risk (which after looking at the data online, isn't HUGE by any means), than what business do I have messing with fate like that?

On the other hand, so many women in my shoes have been fine. I don't know. I tend to think that if the situation were dire, my OB would just flat-out tell me that it was extremely dangerous, and that it is not a good decision. Perhaps they can't do that? I don't know.


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- I feel like if it were a "it's too dangerous" then they would tell you it's not a good idea. My husband has a cousin who has had 4 kids. After the 3rd and 4th babies came super early like the 25-28 week range and all kinds of complications prior to that etc they told her "do not have anymore" and wanted her to tie her tubes. She refused and got pregnant again. She went into pre term labor at 18 weeks even after having her cervix stitched and had a still birth. Since then there have been no babies: idk if she finally took their advice or if she just has not been blessed with another pregnancy since. 

I do think they are obligated to tell you the risks and if they felt it was too dangerous they would suggest not trying: the fact that they are offering you clomid to help you conceive should say something. They wouldn't give you medicine to help get pregnant if they felt like it was a bad idea.


----------



## campn

Wook- I think the plan to take baby out at 37-38 weeks is the best way to go then! Like they said, many things can go wrong even when you're pretty healthy so it's all a coin toss right!? Being over 35 and considered high risk will get you more scans and you'll be watched closely so please don't worry about the worst complications possible. She'd have definitely not even offered to prescribe clomid if she thought its that bad. She just needs to tell you all the risks cause that's her job.


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree and your gyns know the risk going in so they will be monitoring you up the ying yang. The likelihood of your uterus rupturing from labor and you dying from it, from my non medical perspective, seems like a perfect storm of events situation. You will not leave your children motherless and it does not make you selfish.

It is her job to make sure you know otherwise she gets in big trouble.


----------



## gigglebox

Agree with the other ladies, especially on getting another opinion. I understand you trust your doctor, but perhaps another doctor has more experience with it and can offer insight. Also, with the ruptures you read about, were those women already being monitored? Will frequent ultrasounds be able to tell if your uterus is getting "too" thin? And what point are these reptures usually happening? Maybe if they're on full term pregnancies, you may want to follow the advice of an early c section. 

Also, really examine your situation and really be honest with yourself and what your heart wants. I know you've said a lot you'd be ok with just two, but would you honestly? 

Afm...kayaking was fun! We all had a great time, then drove into the mountains and we went to an amazing brewery/restaurant for lunch, and a distillery after that. We ended up in the city at night and ate great food and had another couple drinks at another brewery before going home and crashing. It was a very successful birthday :thumbup:

The chick who hosted the painting party posted pictures online, everyone looks like they're having a great time, so that was good LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

I bent my opk and it turned out invalid r_r .....


----------



## TexasRider

Dobby that sucks! Ugh very frustrating when stuff like that happens.

Well my temp is up a little today. Not going to get too excited about it but it is nice to see it go up again. Not sure if my "dip" could be considered an "implantation" dip or not. It was a little over .4 of a drop and today it's up .28 from the dip. Just gotta see what the next few days bring. AF is due Wednesday so if my temp is still high that day then I will test.


----------



## claireybell

ooooh fingers crossed Tex!! A higher temp is def a good sign ;)

Gigs, hubs birthday sounded LOADS of fun!! I love that there was a distillary aswell! Did you purchase any bottled/corked drinks to bring home with you? 

Dobs did you get some last min bd in? Have a fantastic time on your cruise! I hope your feeling lots better today :hugs:

Officially overdue :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Dobs nooooo that sucks!!! I've had that happen before. Sucks ass. 

Tex- Your temps look so so good!!

Claire- How you feeling!? Do you feel like anything is going on? When do you see your midwife!?


----------



## Jezika

Claire noooo! My guess was yesterday. Fine. New guess is Wednesday late night. Again, I'm pulling that out my arse.

Gigs - glad you had a nice time; it sounds awesome. And I hope the Facebook pics bring you more business.

Dobs - sorry about the OPK... also, I think you're leaving today? Have a fantastic time and try not to worry about TTC. If worst comes to worse, it sounds like SO will be on board next cycle and you can move heaven and earth to ensure neither of you are apart from each other during the O window.

Wooks - I think these ladies have given you some great advice. It does sound like despite the risks, you'd be in safe hands and so the likelihood of something bad happening to you or baby would be pretty minimal (esp. if ruptured uterus is the biggest concern and it can be easily avoided with close monitoring and early planned c-section). What does your SO think?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I'm sick already lol. I went HAM on the dessert buffet and I feel like poo. I also stupidly packed my opks in my suitcase so I can't get to it until they open my stateroom ><

My last bd was yesterday afternoon. He was too tired after dinner and said we had just done it and 8 hours doesn't make a difference r_r. And I left his place at 5am so nothing this morning. I feel out. I don't feel anything that makes me think I am Oing soon. Technically it is better because one more month and I go from shit I'm due when SBAC texting starts to ahhhh everything is done and I can may leave into summer vacation


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for the selfish post I really feel like shit ><


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry you feel so horrid Dobs :( maybe it's for the best not to fall this month from the sound of things. Also, i think it's pretty positive that you don't have to just hope for it anymore :thumbup:

Cb, thanks! We didn't bring anything back though. Feeling anything yet?

Tex, yay on the rise! 

I'm testing in the morning but not expecting anything.

Oh, saw "Bad Moms" with a bunch of my mom friends. Definitely had funny moments. Not the best movie ever, but perfect for a mom's group outting.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Dobs, hugs my lovely! Sorry your feeling poop & low! I second what Gigs said aswell! But.. Just because you havent ov'd yet, doesnt mean the swimmers you've had wont lurk in the tubes for the egg release in a day or so ;) 

Next Miswife apt is this coming Friday afternoon.. Nothing going on! Im not feeling fruity or horny tbh but maybe i should put out just for the cause ha ha!

Hows you doing Camps? I think you should splash us another bumpy pic! Took my 40wk one this morning, its very pokey outty! Now i have the full collection hehe! But im sure il be adding a 41wk one :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Gigs what cd/dpo you on roughly??


----------



## gigglebox

Share the pic CB!

I'm, in theory, 9dpo. This is the longest i've gone without testing. Probably will in the morning.


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobs- So sorry your feeling down <3 Hope you feel better soon! 

Gigs- Hoping for a BFP early for you. I got a super faint one with my last pregnancy at 9dpo but it was a squinter. I can't wait to start testing.. In theory too, I am only 3dpo... I am going by my ticker even though I could be 5dpo :/ I rather just keep it at 3dpo in case.. I don't want to set myself up to testing way too early.. Hurry up 9dpo!

CB- Belly picts please <3 I love belly shots aww


----------



## gigglebox

So I did the thing, even though I said I'd wait until the morning >.< did something this time though--tested with hubs! It was actually kind of fun. Unfortunately no obvious line to see, however I think I see the slightest "whisper" line...but probably just me being hopeful.

What do y'all think?

Edited to add...i'm definitely not seeing a line in this uploaded pic :/ oh well.

I also realized my friend, who took a while to conceieve and had to do the iui procedure, was super concerned i'd get pregnant before her (she didn't want to be resentful). But here i am now, still not pregnant, and she got pregnant and has had the baby :( friends who knew we were trying awhile ago have been asking if we're still trying :cry: looks like it's probably on to cycle 9 (that is of actively trying--cycle 11 since we started trying).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Breeaa

I think I see something gigs! Fx for you!!

Damn CB, you were supposed to have baby on the 31st!!!! :haha: 

Dobs, relax and enjoy your vacation! Hope you feel better!


----------



## Janisdkh

Gigs I am not too sure, I don't really see anything.. Then again it's so late here and I am pooped..You still have lots of time before testing positive. I took a test too today but only to see if my hormones are back to normal since my loss and they are.. :D It was a negative! So if next week I receive a positive, I won't question it so much.

I am hoping for you hun <3 Looking forward to seeing another test from you soon xo


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I am definitely seeing something faint


----------



## claireybell

Oh i can def see something Gigs!! My phone - once again - the screen it scratched up to f**k after a new screen protector but i swear im seeing a line there!!! I'l be looking for your new pee stick piccy again today! ;) 

Aww sorry to disapoint Breea.. :( Im actually going to buy some Raspberry leaf tea today! I can only buy it in health food/diet stores. Normal supermarkets dont sell it! Ah you doing anything to bring on labour yet Breea?? 

I'l post the 40wk pic shortly ;)

Ooh Janis im sure the bloods will be all fine hun & looking forward to seeing some test piccys from you aswell hehe!


----------



## claireybell

J if your lurking - what cd you on now? Hope all is going well & you get that bfp this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

40wk pictorial! Just looking, i need to change my Avatar piccy to 'SHES LATE' Lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsmwco9ura.jpeg


----------



## Jezika

CB - eek! You're looking so good! And I'm petrified I will look like that, like, next week, meaning I'll be the size of a small country by 40 weeks.

Gigs - I wasn't expecting to see anything based on your preface, but I popped the pic open on my phone and instantly saw a faint line!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Jez you will love having the big baby bump! No stretchmarks either :thumbup: & weirdly enough, everything does shrink straight back :) have you started buying any girly bits n pieces yey? He he


----------



## gigglebox

Dang CB, you have a perfectly round bump and no stretch marks in sight! Well done! So looks like it's officially going to be an August Bub.

Thanks ladies, I am about to go test again, but I'm nervous!

Yeah, where is J? I know she's not lurking because she isn't the type to lurk without commenting!


----------



## gigglebox

Same super faint line. I think I'm just seeing the antibody strip :(

I really never imagined a second would take this long to conceieve :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 22


----------



## gigglebox

Here's at about 20 minutes, there "there, but not there" line. If i'm being honest with myself though...a real positive would be more obvious :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## TexasRider

I'm not really seeing anything but you're still very early in dpo so it could be you are pregnant just that you don't have a ton of hcg yet.

I feel you though. I didn't think it would take this long for us to get pregnant either.... I'm fully anticipating AF on Wednesday so I am not even gonna test early...

Here's hoping everything gets done in my house this week so we can go back home this weekend. I am tired of being in my MiL house and I am pretty sure they are tired of us.


----------



## claireybell

I know what you mean anout the 'there & not there' line but i do see it ha ha!Your 9dpo arent you Gigs? 

Ha ha i bet in the coming week il wake up to stretch marks! I have some really fine hairline white ones around my waist but around the back part which are slightly visible but they were from Riley, none so far with this lil madam.. Yet lol! 

Just been food shopping & stocked the fridge & cupboards just incase! I buyed some Raspberry leaf tea this morning, had jiggy this morning - still nothing :nope:


----------



## claireybell

Your temp is still up though Texas :thumbup: is af due tomorrow or Weds did you say?


----------



## gigglebox

Feel ya too Tex. i should be bleeding by Thursday. 

Well after I'm done self loathing and cursing my uterus, I think I'm going to try getting back into this weight loss business. 10 lbs in a month is a reasonable goal, right?

Cb i'm 10dpo.
Did you get your pedicure?


----------



## TexasRider

AF due Wednesday. I have a 14 day LP usually


----------



## Janisdkh

Gigs, I dunno now, maybe I do see something.... I HOPE hope hope!

CB- Gah such a beautiful bump <3 So pretty too... I am full of stretch marks :( I was like 105 pounds with my 1st kid and my belly got so itchy and I looked like I was preggers with twins. She really did a number on my belly lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Tex- Did you test yet? Sorry if you already said... I miss a lot sometimes on this thread.


----------



## TexasRider

No I'm not testing early. I'm going to wait and see if AF comes Wednesday. I should get a temp drop of doom either tomorrow or Wednesday. Some cycles it's the day before and some cycles it's the day of


----------



## claireybell

You can do it Gigs!! Will power :thumbup: 10dpo still early aswell!

Thanks Janis :) my bumps itchy all the time from stretchy skin it drives me nuts on some days! I just did the math on 105lbs, thats tiny weight, 7.5 stone.. If my calculations were right, 14lbs per stone..?! My pre pg weight was just over 9 stone lol! Im sure you tum & bumpy tum look lovely though <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey ladies vacationing/wifi fails aside, I've been very selfish in my posting. I know I said this cycle would have been all sorts of bad but I'm just saying that so I won't cry and ruin this trip for myself and everyone around me. My opk was almost white again today which means that one day stress + one day flu + traveling must have delayed O. I'm so depressed about it. And I know I can blame timing but I know SO is going to take it poorly as well because he tried his best.


----------



## DobbyForever

I see something in that 20m pic gig


----------



## DobbyForever

And super cute bump CB and love the avvy. I cannot believe she is making you/us wait. Must be too cozy in there


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, sorry, no i didnt get the pedicure, the local salon was quite booked but they said they call if a cancellation opens up! They'll probs call after ive had her ha ha! But my toenails are looking sunshine yellow & lovely :)

Ive made a nice lil home for her in there.. But now its time to move house, out i say out!! Lol

Ah you've not been selfish Dobs & im sure your SO will understand, sickness delays everything! Are you away all week? When are you back seeing SO? Im hoping your ovulation is reeeeeeally delayed so it happens when you both hook up again :hugs: hows the cruise going though? Feel free to share any awesome pics via your phone upload if your able too ;)


----------



## Breeaa

Hope the tea works for you CB. Your bump is lovely btw! 

I've been doing some walking and using my giant ball to bring the baby lower. Nothing yet. Last night after one of my many per breaks I thought I was feeling something new but nope. :haha:

Gigs I see the line in the 20 min mark test. The weight loss thing sounds like a great idea! It'll keep your mind off Ttc and hopefully make it less stressful! 

Sorry Dobs. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Its worse than symptom spotting in the tww this Lol! 

Ooh share us a bumpy pic Breea :thumbup:

Havent had any tea just yet, i was going to then i saw some fresh clotted cream & jam scones & they only go good with normal tea, so normal tea was what i had ha!


----------



## DobbyForever

At sea today so nothing on the vk update. Just enjoying. A small pod of dolphins swam by but they were too fast to get a picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## claireybell

Ah just keep snapping & i bet you catch a glimpse Dobs! Nice toes btw ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Nice Dobs! I was going to say, maybe keep super actice any busy and you may be able to delay O until you get back :thumbup: 

Bah, I'm obsessing over my "line" but in my heart of hearts it's negative. I'm so upset right now...the wait is so hard. My 30th is coming up in 2 months, which hurts because i wanted to be done having kids by the time i was 30, plus it's the month I was due with the miscarriage :cry: 

I'll probably test one more time in the am then cut my losses this month and start planning for increasing my odds next month...you know, after I stop moping.


----------



## DobbyForever

CB I put my toesies in the frame just for you ladies because A- there's s lot of pedicure talk to get your labor going and B- we always find the toes in hpt shots lol. I am not too worried because I have some wildlife excursions planned so I am sure I will get to cross a few animal encounters off the list soon

Gigs hugs. Hoping that line was true and totally feel you on the moping

They have comp body shaping am workouts and pay for TRX classes. I was seriously thinking some hardcore body conditioning could push my O back to when I get home but I want to enjoy my vk lol so instead of going to fab abs at 7:30 I was at the build your omelette bar instead :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

LOL! Well, heck, however you're going to enjoy vacation best!

Trying to submerge myself in art to bring positivity into my life and distract me from the baby making crap. Any suggestions on how to advertise? right now i'm on 3 different local face book classified pages as well as craigslist (which is like kijiji, PL).

What else can I do? This B needs some money.


----------



## campn

Selfish post but wanted to share a few scan pictures! 
She's so chunky!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Breeaa

Omg campn!!!! She's so beautiful! Those are great scans!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, you still have such a cute bump! And yay for no stretch marks! What's your trick? ;) My guess was this weekend, but I am now saying Wednesday.

Campn, awe! Not too much longer to go until you meet the little princess :)

Dobs, enjoy your cruise, looks like you are in for some fantastic temps especially with that fog on the sea! We are in for another hot one today.

Gigs, my line eye wants to see a line for you and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
As for the art classes... How popular or how attention does your local paper get?
Have your ducks started laying again? Mine are now in molt too, still get a couple eggs a day, but no where close to what we were getting before. I am just glad I set eggs to hatch when I did! 2 weeks left.

Sorry if I forgot anyone, we just had mil, bil and his gf leave. They ended up staying the night.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why hasn't anyone had a baby yet?!


----------



## claireybell

Lol! Im trying MrsG ha ha! Herbal tea & sex dont seem to be doing much pffffft


----------



## Fern81

Green you summarised it perfectly lol! How is you high bp? I'm also attached to a monitor a few times a day now urgh due to the low PAPP-A diagnosis but bp is fine just my heart rate that sucks. (Think it's due to the flu and things are really bad with husband and I again).

Dobby- enjoy every second and just do what you WANT, teachers almost never get the opportunity! Breakfast instead of abs? Yeah baby!

Gigs- nice that your business is expanding. I don't know what is accepted in your area but when I started my business I advertised on almost every online platform, like you, but then also printed a lot of flyers on my computer and left packs at the local video store, coffee shop counters & library, etc. So when people were standing at the counters waiting to be served they would read through my flyers out of sheer boredom lol and I actually got a few clients & referrals that way. Word of mouth will also be on the increase now! Fx for a line tomorrow x

Campn she is gaawwwjus!! I especially love the one where she is frowning :). Think she's going to look like you!

Claire.... all I can say is I hope it happens very soon now so you can have your vbac x


----------



## claireybell

Haha loving the build ya own omelette bar :thumbup: i LOVE omelettes mmmmm ;)

Oh MrsG your in Second Tri arhhhhhh!!!! :hugs:

Camps OMG shes goooooorgeous!!!! They always look chubber the 3/4D scans hehe! Cute & chubby babes hehe <3

How you feeling Fern? Your nearly in Second Tri aswell eee!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Right - my last name is Thompson, and I was about to say to CB.. 'Baby Thompson' but with ur last name and obviously didn't know it so was going to go off ur screen name and realised that made 'Baby bell' which is way to cute and love cheese so anyway back to what I was saying.. Baby bell.. Listen up! Time to get OUT! I need a funny labour story and a pic of a beautiful baby girl to coo over, I am not supposed to be sat here still envious over ur skinny mums perfect bump! Many thanks  

Camps- beautiful baby girl! Just like her Mumma, ur getting so close so excited for you, are baby girl was a Madame for our 4D, I always think Americans are always one step ahead of us on 4D / scans etc, they seem to get great shots x

Gigs- not trying to get ur hopes up but I've seen lines on every one of ur FRER, and my 10dpo this pregnancy was so faint I stashed it with the other bfn, then noticed 12hrs later there's maybe a little something there? (Looked just like urs) so retested 11dpo and low and behold super faint bfp x I always find FRER take a good half hour to develop anything worth seeing before 15dpo x I am eagerly sat here with everything crossed for you x

Dobs - ahh looks like heaven! Have a lovely time and relax the best u can  x


----------



## claireybell

:haha: Keeps thats cuuute, 'Baby Bell' hehe! 

Im also a wondering what kinda funny birth antics will go on whilst in labour like uncontrollable farts in a midwives face etc HAHAA!! How mortifying lol

Are your girls excited to have a new baby sister x


----------



## Breeaa

Green I am also trying. I'm miserable and ready to go! The humidity is killing me.


----------



## claireybell

Wish it was warm here.. Its sh**ty rain like 16degrees :( i like the heat, i can wear skimpy clothes & be comfy ;)


----------



## Breeaa

Ugh CB, it's too hot here. We don't have ac, only an evaporative cooler and it doesn't work unless it's dry outside. It's literally 85 (29° C?) INSIDE with humidity, humidity is the absolute worst. We don't have it often so when we do I'm miserable. I miss having ac. We're gonna have to put one in next year because I'm not putting up with this shit again. I'm too pregnant for this and my poor evap cooler is not helping much. :( I thought I lived in the desert where it's dry!!!! 

I live cooler weather.


----------



## campn

Dobby- Looks zen AF! I hope you're enjoying it and taking it all in!! 

Gigs- I see that line too so you're not seeing things! My first positive test with DS almost looked like an indent so I threw it away thinking hmm that's an indent but it wasn't! I'm tightly crossing my fingers that it gets darker!! 

Fern- She was smiling! She was yawning, practice breathing and move around non stop! Tech had my lying on my side to try to get a good shot lol. She did an X with her arms and blocked her face! 

Claire and Bree- I can't wait for you ladies to hatch! I can imagine how uncomfy you both are (gosh I know I am!) but they'll both be here soon!! 

Bree- I still can't believe we'll have another surprise with the gender!! Eeeeks! I think it's a boy, but seeing how many girls are on here I won't be surprised if it's a girl! 

Claire- You don't look 40 weeks at all! You're really that gorgeous pregnant girl everyone is jealous of! 

Keep- Oh I'm amazed by the quality of the scans these days!! With DS they weren't half as good!!


----------



## gigglebox

CB, go get your pedicure somewhere else! Or make hubs rub them! 

Keeps, thanks so much. I do appreciate any hope. I'll test one more time tonorrow morning then I give up this cycle.

Visited with my super pregnant friend today...it was nice but kind of depressing. She'd gotten pregnant and made it full term before i've even become pregnant...this is the second friend i can say the about :(


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, i want to see what the ducklings look like! My birds are picking up the laying, but not a ton. Honestly i don't think the ones who stopped are starting again, i think it's the new guys coming into lay (anconas and a couple runners, one welsh).


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, at least it's something.. still have the egg customers?

As for us, the neighbor that has been letting us graze our animals on her property just listed it for sale today!! It's 5 acres, with a big pond and a small cottage on it... I hope we can figure something out! I would hate hate hate for someone else to buy it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies!!!

Connection failing so just saw pictures

Camp she is gorgeous

CB sorry N is not coming out yet :(

Bree any baby news from you?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

claireybell said:


> Are your girls excited to have a new baby sister x

My eldest Lucy (she's 5 in December) is super excited, we have a little reborn dolly and she's been putting her in baby Ella's crib, and she goes on my pregnancy plus app, and knows how many weeks I am, and knows that at 40 weeks she'll be coming out (with abit of luck) lol she tells everyone,

We were over the park the other day and I looked round to find she was on someone else's picnic blanket and had joined another family! Lol , I thouht they've either got food or a baby, and as I walked over there were two baby girls on the blankets and she was pulling faces at them trying to make them laugh, she is very very excited, my other daughter just looks at me like I'm a weirdo/cannibal when I say mummy has a baby in her tummy lol x 


So my guess was wrong! I thought Baby-Bell would be here today x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

gigglebox said:


> Visited with my super pregnant friend today...it was nice but kind of depressing. She'd gotten pregnant and made it full term before i've even become pregnant...this is the second friend i can say the about :(

Aww gigs I totaly feel ur pain, I was exactly the same with my pregnant friend this time, I started trying about a month before her, she got her bfp 3rd cycle in (we were both due on the same day and both late) but mine turned into af and hers turned into her son lol, I met him at a week old (would have been ovulating) and I believe he's super cuteness triggered a strong ov that month cos I got my bfp 10 days later! We have a weird joke that it's her sons fault I'm pregnant lol, now when he's 26weeks Old, I'm 27weeks pregnant etc, so our babies are 1 week apart, until she's born of course x

Stay strong x I always find its when u least expect it that bfp creeps up on you x


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, i can't believe I forgot to comment on the scan! Those photos are so clear and she's beautiful!

Keeps, I had the same thing happen with DS. My friend had her son, and I found out I was pregnant days later. 'Course, with DS I got pregnant a helluva lot faster, ha. 

I knlw I'm just being hyper sensitive, and everything pregnancy related is going to sting for a bit, until I get that "sticky bean". I talked to hubs last night and I don't think he wants to pursue any fertility stuff. I said that I just didn't know if maybe there was something wrong, maybe i'm unable to stay pregnant this time around, to which he replied, "well it's a good thing we have one then" :( he just doesn't get it....not that i expect him to. I don't think men can truly ever understand the "need" we have. I've said it before... They just have a want, but we have a need for kids.


----------



## campn

Gigs- Thank you so much hun <3 

I can't believe what your DH said, mine told me the same exact thing too when we were still trying, even when I told him I'm pregnant he sounded a little irritated thinking of all the money we'll have to spend. They do not get it at all, and most things they say about the matter only hurts further so it wasn't something I talked to him about. I barely told him about my OPKS or testing or anything. 

You should take charge of your fertility though! If you want to do testing then insist on it and do it. Tell him well I've to trust my instinct and if a few tests will bring me peace of mind then so be it!


----------



## shaescott

Keeps I've been planning for ages to get a reborn doll when I finally am pregnant (aka in 5-6 years) for SO to practice on, because he's gonna need all the help he can get! Great idea to use one with your daughter to prepare her for baby! 

Last night I had a dream that I was pregnant with twins and I was like 20 weeks and I hadn't known because I was still getting my period and I'm so skinny that I guess I just thought I was bloated or something cuz I get bloated super easily... Anyway in the dream I found out cuz I had a flashlight pointed at my stomach in the dark in a mirror and for some dreamy reason I could see the babies when I did that, like it shown through my skin and showed the babies (kinda creepy lol)

Dobs I love cruises I'm so jealous! I wish I was at that omelette bar...

CB agh where is Nuala? Come on out baby, we're waiting!

Gigs I agree, guys just don't get it.


----------



## claireybell

Keepsmiling91 said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Are your girls excited to have a new baby sister x
> 
> My eldest Lucy (she's 5 in December) is super excited, we have a little reborn dolly and she's been putting her in baby Ella's crib, and she goes on my pregnancy plus app, and knows how many weeks I am, and knows that at 40 weeks she'll be coming out (with abit of luck) lol she tells everyone,
> 
> We were over the park the other day and I looked round to find she was on someone else's picnic blanket and had joined another family! Lol , I thouht they've either got food or a baby, and as I walked over there were two baby girls on the blankets and she was pulling faces at them trying to make them laugh, she is very very excited, my other daughter just looks at me like I'm a weirdo/cannibal when I say mummy has a baby in her tummy lol x
> 
> 
> So my guess was wrong! I thought Baby-Bell would be here today xClick to expand...

Awww thats sooo sweet! <3


----------



## claireybell

Gigs sorry hubs said that, kind of kick me while im down comment! SO saus something similar before i was pg this time about hiw he was just wuite happy with us 3 & if we had another great, but if not - no skin off his nose kinda thing! It hurts, men just dont get it at all i think! Is any kind of fertility testing covered under yur Med Insurance? Im sure you will def fall pregnant again hun but you could alwats pursue the further testing for yourself do you know its all ok in there.. Same as what Camps said! Big hugs :hugs: Theres a book also called 'Take charge of your Fertility' which has great reviews! I tried to get it ages ago but was out of stock! 

Hahaa Shae pregnancy dreams when & when not pg are always strange or creepy! Its because your so wanting a baby :) do it do it hehe! 

Aw camps your 3/4d pics do oober cute, i know i already commented but now its your Avatar piccy :)


----------



## TexasRider

Gig- men can be dumb. Thankfully my hubs hasn't said that in a while. He knows how bad I want another baby and I think it bothers him that he hasn't been able to give me one.

AF should be here tomorrow. 2 days of declining temps and tomorrow it should go below cover. 

i guess I should be thankful that it looks like in having normal cycles and maybe we haven't gotten lucky yet..but I'm not happy about the fact that it is taking so long for us. Maybe we are only supposed to have one child and no more. Ugh I'm wallowing now and I'm sorry. Give me a few days and I will
Be positive again


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, yes, we still have our two customers (the restaurants in the city) and we just give them as much as we can, which currently only amounts to a couple dozen a week. We have a few local customers chomping at the bit for more eggs but our restaurants take priority :/ 

Tested again today. BFN. It's over this cycle...going to look into this soy thing though for next time. I also might look into the sperm count test...although we did get pregnant once, and possibly twice with the cp, so maybe it's just me...

Campn, so sorry he wasn't as warm as you would have liked with the news :( reminds me of when i had appendicitis and called hubs to tell him i was headed to the ER for an appendectomy. Not once did he ask if I was ok or nervous or anything, instead he sighs heavily and says something along the lines of "this is going to cost a fortune." 

Blah. I'm in self pity mode. 

About the reborn dolls...i actually talked to someone on here maybe last year who makes those. Like, the designs them (i think models them from clay) and they make molds from her models to turn into the dolls that they sell. Wish i remembered her screen name...


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Tex, I'm so, so sorry we're in the same boat. Looks like we're in a pretty similar situation:( hope this mayhem ends and we can just embrace a healthy pregnancy SOON.


----------



## campn

My dad wanted to name their first born (my brother) a name that basically means "alone" in Arabic cause he didn't want anymore kids. He thought hey I got a son and that's enough, but my mom had a whole other plan. I really don't know if she had all of us on purpose but she had 5 kids (1 of her daughters died at 4 though) and I don't think my father knew they were even trying! She would just find out she's pregnant 3 months in and be like honey, I'm pregnant. 

Guess that's how the older generations did it!?? 

Gigs I think you should follow green and try clomid? It's one of the first "easy" things to try I think that costs so little money. 

Claire- You've made such a lovely and cozy home for Nuala she doesn't wanna leave! She's just so warm in there! Are you still able to sleep comfy?


----------



## Janisdkh

claireybell said:


> You can do it Gigs!! Will power :thumbup: 10dpo still early aswell!
> 
> Thanks Janis :) my bumps itchy all the time from stretchy skin it drives me nuts on some days! I just did the math on 105lbs, thats tiny weight, 7.5 stone.. If my calculations were right, 14lbs per stone..?! My pre pg weight was just over 9 stone lol! Im sure you tum & bumpy tum look lovely though <3

Yep I was thin, I was super active too and only 20years old :) Now I am 115lbs after 4 kids.. Hope to stay this small LOL 
My belly drove me so insane that i was causing an infection due to all the scratching so I had to force myself to stop. Looked funny when I slapped my baby belly to get an itch away. Not a crazy hard slap just a lil one.. Doctors orders hahah


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, hell to the no! I would die if i ended up with twins! If i was going to have them, i'd have wanted them as first borns. I can't imagine that now...

I am also nervous about the soy after doing some reading, plus knowing people's experiences. Evidently it's one of those things that can really benefit you or screw you over. I think my next game plan is weight loss. I'm not crazy overweight, and actually i was about 12lbs heavier when i got pregnant with Des, but it's worth a shot and if nothing else, I can feel good about the weight loss itself.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Clomid was cheap the pills themselves were like $10 BUT to get there we had to do about $800ish dollars in testing and then $150/ cycle for office visits. But some OBs do prescribe but mine didn't, had to use the fertility specialist. 


I'm starting to get a little upset that no ones had a baby!


----------



## gigglebox

Green, right? And dobs is on vaykay, and J is MIA, and it's wuiet and nothing is happening...

How are you feeling? And when do we get to see those sweet little boys again?


----------



## claireybell

Ah bless you MrsG.. I hope your not betting & losing money to cause you upset :haha: i can say this though, by next Friday she will be here whether she wants to or not! I'l be 12 days over next Friday! csection if anything! 

All that testing paid off though MrsG, your are a pregnant mumma of Twins ;)

Im still hoping the best for you Gigs & Texas! Gigs you saying about your hubs sighing re your appendicitis op & fees & not asking how you are etc SO was EXACTLY the same whilst i was waiting to have my ectopic surgery, Drs called him to say i needed to go to theatre explaining why etc & they needed him to collect Riley as he was with me, all i heard him say down the phone to her was how he had to finish this job he was doing! No f**k about me, still grates me know grr! Men sometimes! :nope: 

Camps, some nights sleeping are ok & some are awful i can barely roll over as my pubic bone feels like its being ripped apart uhh! Are your exercises helping your pain hun? Ooh was Benjamin there at your latest scan? Does he understsnd the whole new baby sister thing? :)

Rileys been a butt today & i been feeling mega hormonal, have felt like crying on/off all day its weird, part Riley stressing me out & mixture of knowing pg is ending soon its weird, although excited about baby Nuala lol no wonder my hormones are wack, nothing makes sense ha ha!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I feel like crap. My ms eased off for about a week and now it's back and a compete A-hole. I'm just already so uncomfortable I think mostly due to the heat. 

CB- I just wanna see some cute babies!

As far as depression it's still there but not as bad as it was. I think it's mostly hormones.


----------



## claireybell

Embrace those hormones hun :hugs: 

Aww i promise i will deliver in the next 11 days :)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb still no Nuala! She must be quite comfortable in there ;)

Had a wonderful breakfast got thirsty, had half a glass of orange juice. Well it lasted 30 seconds before i went uhoh!! Clear the path to the bathroom. 
I think I have come to the conclusion that my stomach won't handle large amounts of fluid before the first meal is digested.


----------



## claireybell

Oh no bless you.. & with OJ aswell!! Hope you were able to eat after Pacific


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Green :( sorry things are a bit on the miserable side. Pregnancy can be such a rollercoaster! I hope things start cooling off soon.


----------



## campn

Claire big hug hun! Those last few weeks esp after 40 weeks are such emotional times and to throw in another little kid you have to constantly take care of and everything else makes it such an anxious time. I cried every single day (not kidding) after I turned 37 weeks last time, so don't feel bad!!! 

I also hated when people kept asking oh where's that baby!?? So forgive me if I pressured you in any way! She'll come when she's ready! Go get your nails done!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb! You're a jackfruit! I knew one of those tickers had it. I was just showing a picture of it to hubs yesterday. I overheard someone at whole foods saying they taste like ham (???), said the vegans and vegetarians use it as a meat substitute.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, yes I was able to eat a bit later. Just a slow restart... 

Mrs G, embrace those hormones, don't think I have been on too much of a rollercoaster but I cried last week when hubby was considering trading my truck in instead of his. Yeah, it's a just a truck, but I love the comfort of mine ;) and it's been my dream car since I was a little girl. 
Trading my truck would have been an excellent short term financial gain, but trading in hubby's is better in the long term.


----------



## Breeaa

Soooo irritated. I was having contractions every 5 mins or so so we went on a long walk to try to keep them coming only to have them fade away shortly after getting back home. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Sorry I haven't caught up on reading. Is been a long day. I'll catch up tomorrow! 

CB I am sending you labor vibes! :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Gorgeous scan pic Campn! You'll have her in your arms so soon!

CB, sorry to pressure you... Having said that, it's Wednesday (mine and PL's second prediction day), so Nuala... my love... feel free to poke your little head out. I'll even go with EST over GMT to give you an extra five hours, so the deadline is technically 4:59am Thursday morning your time :p Jk... take it easy and enjoy this last few pregnant days/weeks!

Gigs - wtf re: BFN. Is it definitely so? Can't believe how many weird faint BFPs there have been on this thread. Big hugs. Good plan on weight loss goals though. I'm sure when you feel better within yourself (including once this sh*tstorm in your personal life starts to settle as much as it can) you'll be in a much better/healthier emotional place to conceive. 

Mrs. G - I've been irritable for three days straight, and today just felt like crying for no reason. I DID cry for no reason. Actually, often when our hormones make us cry for no reason, we try to subconsciously rationalize why we are crying, so then we cry over any old stuff... oh man, I'm so tired and boring myself so I'll stop. Sorry. You get what I mean.

PL - oh no, I hate puking. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Jezika

Breea! Does this mean it's time!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?

ETA: Oh my God, I'd put that in all CAPS but when it posted it took the CAPS out?! Why? Why won't they let me shout?!


----------



## Jezika

Also, DH and I are thinking we are going to call our baby girl Matilda.


----------



## Breeaa

Jez, lovely name!! I've always liked Matilda. 

Wel I'm still having some contractions but they're farther apart. I honestly think they'll just disappear over night so I'm gonna say no. If I get woken up tonight with them I'll update before heading down to the birth center. I think CB will go into labor first though.


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, doesn't sound like you have much time left, I say if you don't have her in the next 24 hours then maybe before the week is up?

Babies will come when they are ready, no pressure :)

Jez, I like Matilda, reminds me of the old fashioned names towards which I am leaning :) sorry, there are enough Mike's and Sarah's out there not that they are bad names.


----------



## claireybell

I agree & theres enough Daves & Claires aswell lol! Ooh sounds like baby is def getting ready in there Breea! Id def make a trip to birthing centre with all those on/off contractions :thumbup: 

LOVE the name Matilda Jez, tradional & pretty :)

Thanks Campn :hugs: 

Its ok everyone here keeps asking if anythings happening yet lol


----------



## claireybell

Gigs im sure ive been a jack fruit before aswell? Couple months back.. :-/ hmmm.. Not as tastey looking as Watermelon ha! Although i picked up a Watermelon the other day, good god they are heavy!


----------



## shaescott

As a vegetarian, I've heard that jackfruit is great for making pulled "pork". Never tried it though... 

Breeaa agh that's exciting! 

CB aw I'm sorry you're feeling so pressured :( 

I was watching Bones today on Netflix and the pregnancies of certain characters -- whom I will not reveal in case some people are even more behind than I am -- have made me super broody, and I almost started crying today because I don't have a baby/am not pregnant. Plus there's that dream I had about being pregnant with twins (shoutout to Green). Ugh. I need to be pregnant NOW but I can't be because we're 
not financially ready and SO is not ready emotionally. I can't go to nursing school while raising a baby, I know my limits. Merg. Sobs. I hate my hormones today.


----------



## claireybell

Awww Shae :hugs: your baby in waiting will be soooo worth it in few yrs time hun! Ive been broody since my early twenties when i became an Aunty! So glad i did wait as ive met some right turds of blokes inbetween SO - even though he has his moments Lol! 

We have a european/international food store about 15 mins drive away, km quite tempted to pop over & see if they have jack fruit ha ha


----------



## Flueky88

Hi ladies sorry I've tried to not be on much due to attempting ntnp. Not really working at ntnp but I'm not feeling as obsessed. Anywho I'm looking forward to baby Brea and baby bell making their appearance :)


----------



## claireybell

Hey Flueks! Hope you are well my lovely :hugs: 

I think even when NTNP you are still watching ALL symptoms of ov'ing & tww'ing! I know i would Lol


----------



## claireybell

Flueks your signature but just made me Lol.. But failing ha ha ;)


----------



## Flueky88

I decided to temp because I had a 24 or 25 day cycle when I first did ntnp so I was concerned about anovulatory cycle. So DH and I BD the past 4 nights so yeah we definitely have a chance. Ntnp is so not my thing :rofl: I don't feel as stressed or fussed though. I'm Oing earlier which may be the supplements I decided to try. Anyways I like that your baby is size of Pikachu. How's renovation going?


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, thanks, but sadly there was no line to even squint at yesterday. Definitely out, unless by some miracle my dates are off, but I really doubt it given all the signs. I should be starting af tomorrow. Love Matilda, especially because I love the nickname "Matty".

Cb, sounds like you may be right and Bre will be busting first! I'm quite surprised! I also hated when people asked, "So, haven't had him yet?" And I'm just like, "yeah, I had the baby, then stuffed my shirt and came back into work". Such an annoying question lol

I remember I had a moment of crying for no reason at about 6-7 weeks with Des. My coworker came up to me and said, "are you Ok? Why are you crying?" And I just sobbed and said, "I....don't...knoooowwww", then she laughed lol. I cry laughed.

So hubs tells me yesterday that he looked into sperm count, and one of the things he enjoys lowers his count, but he does all these other things that increases his count....and i'm like, i love ya dude, but all i'm hearing is "here's why i don't need to change my lifestyle" :( makes me feel like it's all up to me. I'm sure if i told him i wanted him to work out more or something, he'd do it...but i'm kind of in a "what difference does it make, nothing's going to work" self loathing attitude right now.

Ttc sucks almost as much as house buying. But both times we bought a house, it took awhile but we ended up with the right house for us, so maybe i need to adapt that thought process to ttc. 

CB. Pedicure. Now.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, what supplements are you taking?


----------



## campn

Jez- I love the name! It's super cute and always comes off as one of those "smart" girl names if you know what I mean!! 

Flu- Welcome back! I'm glad you're okay, been thinking of you! I'm sorry your plan isn't working accordingly but plans rarely do right!? September isn't far away now! 

Gigs- Wow so he doesn't want to change a few months of his life and lifestyle yet once we are pregnant there are a billion things we can't eat, drink or do!? EVEN after birth if we're bfing! Should I come with all this extra weight and sit on him!?? 

Bree- Ohhh this exact thing happened to me at 37 weeks on the nose. I got into the tub and all contractions died out. I was an emotional mess after that, but I really think it will not be long for you now. I think you'll surprise us soon. 

Claire- God you're so sweet! There are good things for being a bit late, they come out clean of that white coating thing cause they've already shedded it, and chances of juandince or breathing issues are so small and more brain development! You're just cooking a rocket scientist in there, she shan't be rushed! 

Shae- I'm sorry hun, I know what it's like to have this dream that seems so far and so impossible now, but really it's not impossible, but timing is a bitch! You'll be able to provide your baby and yourself with everything you both deserve once you've graduated though!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol campn! Sitting on him hahahhahahaha...and you make a fantastic point. I hate though that any changes he nakes now takes, what, 3 months to effect sperm? Ugh. Anyway I think I'm going to make him start exercising. We could both use some cardio in our lives.

Shae, shameful secret time...I was SUUUUPER broody when i was about 19, but i was dating this chick at the time. I used to fantasize about cheating on her with a guy for a one night stand and getting pregnant. 'Course back then I wasn't privvy to ovulation so it probably wouldn't have resulted in anything had I tried, LOL! Ha, can you tell it wasn't a good relationship? Thank god i found hubby!


----------



## wookie130

Breaa- I'm willing to bet your body is still "practicing"with contractions...if they keep slowing down after you rest, it isn't quite time yet. The good news, is even these contractions can help dilate your cervix, and get the ball rolling for when it's really "show time." :)

CB- Awww, she'll come when she comes, eh? I'm sure you're MORE than ready, and probably just want her out. :( Those last days are hard, and I imagine it's pretty difficult to be overdue. I made it to 39w2d with both of my kids, and I was DONE being pregnant with both...I just wanted them out. Nuala, this is your eviction notice!!! Give Momma a break, and make your entrance! :haha: 

Fluek- NTNP sounds like a good plan. :) Keeping everything crossed for you that it works.

Gigs- Go on some Clomid, and we'll be Clomid buddies! :) :) :) Actually, I'm still hemming and hawing whether I should really even be ttc at all, but something in the back of my mind tells me that I'm going to take the risk, and use the Clomid, and see what happens.

AFM- Got my bloodwork done yesterday. Still waiting to hear on the pap...I haven't heard anything, so maybe they only call if it's abnormal. I can't remember. Anyway, they checked my TSH, my FSH (which was weird, as my understanding is that the FSH needs to be drawn on CD 3, but whatever), and my progesterone. So...waiting for a phone call over the next few days to see how this ol' gal's hormones are doing. And, like I said above, if the progesterone level is low (which I'm expecting it to be), I could opt for Clomid. I'm just really on the fence. I'd hate to be putting myself at risk, just for the sake of a third baby. But on the other hand...there would be a third baby to complete our family once and for all. :cloud9: I've been praying about it, and something tells me that I may just take the meds, and see what happens. :) If it's God's plan for our family, it will happen. And if not, then it wasn't.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry gigs you are feeling out. Wishing you that the witch stays away!

Can't remember what else now..


----------



## TexasRider

I'm out... AF is here and being a biotch already. 

And no floors. She sent one of her guys to get it from Dallas today since it didn't come on the delivery truck yesterday. So they should start tomorrow. Not holding my breath on that one


----------



## pacificlove

Tex sorry about af... On to the next month with a clean slate. Will you be trying to temp, opk etc?

As for floors, renos suck... I hear ya. We are doing it all ourselves so things only get done on the weekends. 
Last weekend hubby focused on getting the mold out of the wall between the commercial kitchen and "our" side of the basement. This weekend we have my parents come up and plan to take out the ceiling tiles, insulation, mouse droppings and dead mice. If our side is any indication we'll see another 40-60 dead mice in the ceiling.
Judging by the things we have seen on "our" side of the basement, a contractor would have kicked us out of the house and costs would triple as he would not be allowed to just leave issues.


----------



## claireybell

Keep us posted Flueks of how this cycle turns out :thumbup: Renovations going really well but just dustyness everywhere, you clean & its back the next day! But keeps me busy i guess Lol! 

Oh Tex so sorry your period arrived :hugs: Have some Vino &/or some Ice Cream! If its Wine though, have some for me hehe! 

I tell ye its frustrating, 3 people text me today & before i opened my message box i knew exactly what they were going to say Lol! Ohhhhhh!!! 

I may have a free few hrs in the morning on Friday so i may take a stroll into town & see if any salons have any slots for feet work ha ha! 

Im sure all your results will be fine Wookie ;) & they will just monitor you lots more with next baby hun, try not to stress about the risk bit, if they really thought it wasnt safe & it was threatening they def wouldve said so surely :thumbup: 

Camps - cooking a rocket scientist hahaa love it!! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

My new best friend
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

I bought a onesie (lol like 8) that said I moose have a hug :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

CB and Bree how are you both still pregnant?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- adorable on two accounts- the whale and the onesie. 

Flu- hi!! Keep us updated!


----------



## pacificlove

Great picture dobs! And what a great purchase of a onesie. :) 

Cb, no pressure right? If only all babies came on their due dates! I am starting to get a bit nervous for November, can't imagine how you feel!


----------



## claireybell

Dobs that onsie sounds tooo cute <3 Whale pic is awesome! 

Pacific you due date will be here in a blink aswell hehe!! Ypu wont feel nervous near the end though, just looking forward to it & maybe had enough of being preggers ha ha! Are you having anymore scans done or awaiting the suprise now ;) hope you had no OJ sickness episode today.. :-/


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I get one more scan due to the low placenta. It's scheduled for around 32 weeks in September. I am sure hubby is going to see if he can peek at the gender. 
Mil was "tsk"ing me for calling baby "it" this weekend.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm sorry DH just doesn't get it. It can really hurt when they don't understand how you feel and show some empathy. Oh I'm doing fertilaid and ovaboost. I Od CD17 first time on it then CD19. I was CD26 to 28. So I'm glad my cycles are getting shorter. They don't smell the best and they are large capsules but I don't have trouble with them. 

Campn hello :) I think of all you ladies often. I will get on to read but it's hard sometimes to keep up posting and trying to distance myself from ttc a bit. Next month and gorgeous baby Juliette will be here. Your US pic is so lovely. Oh and yes plans rarely work out. Bahaha, I'm more kinda trying not preventing.

Wookie Oh I hope you get your 3rd baby to complete your family :) I think you should go for the meds if possible. You wouldn't want to regret not doing it years later :)

Texas sorry about that evil AF and evil MIL. Here's to moving back home soon!!

Pacific wow I can't believe how some people do these construction jobs. They should be fined and pay to fix it in my opinion.


----------



## Flueky88

CB I will let you know when I test. I'm going to try and avoid symptom spotting. It's the devil (like from "the Waterboy"). Glad renovations are going well just messy.

Dobby how beautiful:)

Greenie hiya. I'm so sorry you've been having a such rough go round. I hope your hormones level out a bit to give you a break. I'm sure it's double trouble with twins and the effects on hormones.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I was told by the previous owner that her (now ex) husband did all the work, he knew construction. I doubt that highly and would warn everyone of him if I found out who he is.


----------



## gigglebox

Always some shady ish going on behind walls and ceilings once you start pulling them down...

Dobs, beautiful photo!!!

Wook, yay for giving it a go! If i get desperate I may go the clomid route, but right now i'm thinking of the gym. Actually i'm thinking about dropping my bi weekly therapy for weekly workouts at the gym.

And..my freakin' hugely pregnant friend had her baby and didn't tell me. Wtf. I just saw her yesterday.


----------



## Janisdkh

Jezika- omg cute name! Love it <3

Tex- So sorry lovey :'( xoxox


----------



## DobbyForever

My new bff

The broody is so real lol worst I am definitely gearing up to O again. Temp dip and a dark but negative opk. So looks like I will O Friday meaning 0-6 timing and no chance to bd. Trying not to cry in the bus Ffs smh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Claire- Gosh I hate people. I started getting those messages all day and night starting 37 weeks! I was like guys I'm not even due yet! This time I didn't share when I'm due and when anyone on Facebook or real life asks I just say something unclear like oh early fall, or sometime in September. Only person I'm annoying about this is my sister but hey, it's her first and I'm way too excited to not ask everyday! :D 

Gigs- Your friend is such a jerk! I know people who do that and I don't understand it? Do they think they're the only ones who ever gotten pregnant and given birth!?? I've known some had kids like months later! My culture is big on that thing, you never see a bump or ultrasound pic or anything cause they're scared of "the evil eye" or how you'd jinx them. I'm like no screw you bi*** you ain't sh**! 

Wow. I realize I've so much bent up anger! Earlier I wanted to sit on your husband and now this. I'm so so so sorry!!! 

Dobs- This pic is UNREAL! Is it seriously real!? So beautiful. And I wanna see those onesis!


----------



## claireybell

Dobby that lil puppy is oooooober adorbs <3 

When are you back from hols? Still good your body is gearing up to ovulate though & not an 'annovulatory' cycle due to stress/illness :hugs: 

ooh Flueks i wonder because you ov'd lots earlier this cycle due to the diff meds/supplements your in with a better chance of conceiving ..! Truly hope so & def keep us posted hehee eee!!! 

Camps your allowed to bug ye sister its different hehe! Hows she doing now? Has she got very long left also? Awww Aunty Campn <3 i bet you cant wait! 

Pacific i always forget that you guys fidnt find out the babies sex! I bet Hubs will def try & sneak a peak lol although if its just to check the lay of the placenta it may be a quick scan of that only - much to hubs disapointment ha ha! I hope its moved up out the way for you :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Campn omg lol, you made me laugh. No apology required. And I do feel a little slighted but hey, what can you do. I'm dying to hear the birth story. She had the baby at home (planned). This chick is built for birthing. This is her second, the first she was in active labor for a total of 2.5 hours. Not sure about this one, but seeing as I saw her yesterday afternoon and the baby was born today, I'm guessing this labor wasn't long either. Both babies came at exactly 38 weeks (actually this one was probably 38+1). 

Tex, sorry af came. I'm right behind you, she'll be here tomorrow. Guess we'll be cycle buddies again, soon to be bump buddies, amirite?

Dobs, sorry your body wants to O now :( maybe get really really drunk to delay it :thumbup: at best it works, at worst you're too drunk to care. Also, that puppy is ADORBS. Did you want to buy it? Or steal it from whoever owns it? I'm finding that now that I'm broody but barren, i want to adopt a cat. TERRIBLE idea....but i want it. But not really. Or maybe i need to go love on my goose some more, even though he hates me.

PL, how to i get my goose to love me? I used to sit him on my lap and feed him clover but he still runs from me lol. I want him to come to me when i'm around and be compliant with me picking him up. Any ideas? I need some goose crack.


----------



## Janisdkh

I need a hot water bottle but I don't want to put anything hot on my abdomen :( I'm getting annoyed of these cramps and feel guilty about getting annoyed because it's possible the cramps are a good symptom and I want good symptoms :'( I am bummed with myself.


----------



## Janisdkh

Dob- Omg <3 So sweet loveeeeeeeeeeeeee the poochy photo


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I have faith in what my midwife said. She didn't seem concerned and had all kinds of reassurances that it would move. Otherwise it'll be csection which means absolutely no chance of going over the due date. (That's good news right? Ha-ha, that's me being positive ;) )

Dob, is that your new puppy?? Adorable!:)

Gigs, apparently my green shoe laces are goose crack, I can't walk in without the a$$hats chewing away. I have read though that if you get your geese too friendly they will turn quite nasty once breeding season hits. We'll see next spring. Did you raise yours from hatchlings? 
Gym sounds fantastic, I feel like it would be a great idea since I can't seem to get enough food into me today.


----------



## gigglebox

We got our three Toulouse as day olds from Metzer, and they're friendly towards me but they run if i try to pick them up. They are well enough with hubs, and they chase Des lol. But they were aggressive during breeding season (before the molt started), but not excessively so. One of the ganders did bite me, but that only happened once then he left me alone. Now the sebastopols, i got three at 3 weeks old or so, one died. The two left are not aggressive but they keep their distance. The one i'm sure is a male (Fluffball, aka, Fluff, aka Fluffykins) is the one I was giving special treatment to to try and bond, but no dice.

Janis when are you testing? Did you figure out where you are in your cycle?


----------



## Fern81

Just checking in on CB! Thinking of you!


----------



## gigglebox

Lord help me, i'm debating if i should pee on a test, even though I KNOW it will be negative. I'd appreciate some positive, late implanter mojo...hoping af doesn't show and my dates are wrong...

Will test in the am if she doesn't come. Wearing a pad in case she does!


----------



## wookie130

Fern- That's all I'm doing, too! LOL!

CB- I'm sure it gets old with the "You haven't had her YET???" remarks. I know I was annoyed by them, and I wasn't even due yet once people started asking.

Pacific- Your placenta will most likely move up and out of the way. Mine never did, but I was in the extremely small percentage of gals whose placenta wouldn't behave. Chances are, yours most definitely will. :)

Gigs- That sucks about your friend...sounds like perhaps she just wanted to lay low, have the baby quietly at home, and have some quiet bonding time with her family. That's crazy she was only in active labor for 2.5 hours with her FIRST!!! I wonder if she didn't just fart with the second one, and the baby crowned, if you know what I mean! :rofl: Sheesh, if only it were that easy for everyone!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG LOL! A fart baby hahhahahahahhahahha i can totally imagine that. Nice visual hahahhaha

Fern, you haven't updated us on YOU in awhile! What's up? How are you feeling?

Look at me, i'm on a stationary bike! I was gonna mow the lawn but it's raining :/ this is second best option. Also, re-dying my hair blue. I'm multitasking!


----------



## Fern81

I'm feeling pretty much the same thanks Gigs! Not really any symptoms, bump has deflated slightly but uterus definitely growing. Working really hard and having major marriage problems so I'm feeling quite overwhelmed by everything except the pregnancy.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, can't stop you from testing but doesn't matter the results at least you'll know.
As for the geese, I'd say keep trying with the food. The other thing is, how do you try and pick them up? Never come from the top or you'll look like a predator trying to pick them up. Just remember it could be that individual that is just not that into human interaction.


----------



## gigglebox

:( so sorry things are rough right now. The last thing you need is stress!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- so sorry things are so stressful. I really hope things, especially your marriage, get better soon. 

Pl- we need an updated bump pic. 

Gig- I forgot to respond to your DH and his swimmers. Don't let one thing he does stress you out. The chances are it won't even affect his swimmers. My DH did almost everything he wasn't supposed to do! Including (but not limited to) hot shower/baths, drinking, smoking, wearing boxer briefs and work pants and coveralls in the 100 degree heat outside all day for 10+ hours. And he was totally fine so don't stress hun!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, sorry things are rough, hope things get better soon. 

Green, I agree with you. My hubby still kept putting his laptop straight into his crotch every day and wore tight underwear. Could have killed him some days. 

And yea, I'll update with a bump pic ;) almost third tri now. What about a bump pic from you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- that's Insane! Wasn't it just a month ago you were making a trip to SO for some "goodies" lol 

I have yet to take a bump pic. I think it's pretty much all fat and I'm not thrilled with it. So I've been avoiding it.


----------



## gigglebox

PL, what other way do you pick them up?! They always walk away from me when i walk toward them, so i grab anyway i can, which involves a bit of a chase and then grabbing them (holding the wings down)...ok i think i see the problem LOL

Asw Green, thanks <3 it's probably one of those things, you know, where the things can have effects if done in excess. Which he doesn't have excessive "bad habits", so i'm not too terribly concerned....that said, we've both agreed to incorporate more cardio in our lives. Definitely can't hurt.

Still waiting for af. Sadly i've been thinking too mich about the meds i was on delaying O, or suppressing O pain so i didn't feel it, and giving myself false hope >.<


----------



## Jezika

OMG, I, too, remember PL going to get goodies, like, yesterday. And I'm pretty sure she was almost certain it wouldn't result in a BFP either. How time flies! And yes, bump pic please!

Mrs. G - I get feeling weird in the early stages about photographing bump. It might still be nice to document it for your own memories though since it's so hard to even notice the changes day-to-day, but they happen, especially with twinnies!

Fern - sorry to hear about your stress. I really hope you and DH can find a way to ease your problems. Would you both be open to reading some good self help books for couples? I've heard of a few recommended good ones. Glad you're feeling okay re: pregnancy though <3

As for unhealthy lifestyles and reproduction, I'm the biggest worry between me and DH. Annoyingy, DH has the best lifestyle factors going for his sperm. He runs every day (runs marathons several times a year), and sometimes even when I beg him to enjoy a single bottle of organic beer, he doesn't feel like drinking. Grr! Believe me, that was not me before pregnancy.

Damn, forgot everything else I was going to say. Gotta get back to writing my stupid thesis... maybe after watching an episode of One Born Every Minute...


----------



## mrs.green2015

So we found a house and we're in escrow! If for any reason this one doesn't work out we're going to rent but I really feel like we are finally going to move into a home of our own! The owner is an elderly lady and she's taken such good care of the house were not worried about inspections at all!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, crossing everything for you this time!! Hope you get the house!!! Make sure to tell all people involved you are expecting twins and they are not to mess with a highly hormonal woman! ;) :haha:

Gigs, :haha: I usually grab from the side or the back when they are eating, or shoo them from the front if they are eating my shoe laces. Always always grab around the wings, those things hurt when you get smacked into the face. 
I saw the foot prints today, ravens were digging into my duck run this morning.

Where is that J?


----------



## Breeaa

Green, I hope this one works out for you! We bought our house from an older couple and they kept it immaculate! 

Gigs, hoping she stays away for you! :hugs: 

Cb how are you feeling? 

Sorry you're having problems fern. :hugs: I hope you guys can resolve them soon. I hate rough patches.


----------



## DobbyForever

Screenshot of the onesies sorry catching up is hard the Internet is so effing slow!!!!

Enjoying wine and a view of some glaciers. Opk this morning was dark. I only have like one left. Temp was still low. I am so mad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that's all so cute!

Fern I'm sorry about the marriage problems :( I hope they get resolved.


----------



## claireybell

Dobby i luuuuurve those Moose rompers hehee!! 

Excellent news on the house find MrsG! Hope this one works out perfectly for you guys - ive never understood Esgrow? I may need to google this lol

Pacific i still remember your road trip to see hubs with Cake was it??! & then you were like 'bfp' ;) your coming into the home stretch arhhhhh!!! Exciting times :hugs: 

Hi Fern, sorry your home life is stressfull at the moment, hugs! Hope you & hubs sort through things very soon!

Not alot going on here, i currently have a mini foot wedged under my ribcage.. Lotsa BH but nothing that painful to think anythings going on! I have midwife tomorrow at 4pm, il probs be offered a sweep which i may go for, i have consultant on Tuesday next week, i shouldve been seen already to discuss a planned csection at 12 days overdue or induction but noone had contacted me! Midwife wasnt impressed by this as a planned csection shpuld have been booked already for next week should labour not spontaneously start by itself grr! 

Bh making my lower back ache at this very moment.. Hmm, il keep watch :)


----------



## Breeaa

Ooh CB!!! Maybe they'll turn into labor contractions with the back ache!! Fx


----------



## claireybell

I think it was the way i was sat.. Nothing since Lol! Will they let you go over Breea? Or induce? Hopefully not induce..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Come on baby Bell! Lol 
Escrow is basically when seller and buyer agree on a contract (price, time frames, loan type, ect) escrow is from the day you both agree until the day the house closes and becomes the buyers. It basically is a fancy wait to say waiting period where you get the loan stuff done, the inspections ect. At least that's how I understand it lol 

Bre- anything on your end?


----------



## Breeaa

Darn! I had the same thing the other night. I woke with contractions that were hurting my back and coming every 8 mins. I stayed up for an hour timing them and waiting before going back to sleep. I woke up and nothing. It'll happen soon CB! Hopefully before your midwife intervenes. 

My midwife will let me go to 42 weeks and then transfer me to an OB who will prob induce. I'm sure I'll go before then. 

Green, nothing today aside from some Braxton hicks. I'm in no rush though! I'm trying to enjoy these last days.


----------



## Breeaa

Oh wow green! You have two lemons in there!! Woohoo!!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Green! That is so exciting! Congratulations! I hope everything from here to close is very uneventuful :thumbup:

CB, back pain you say? :-k very interesting...i hope you find time to fit that pedicure in tomorrow! I'm telling you, it'll do the trick!


----------



## campn

Dobby- I'm seriously pulling everything for you that you get preggo this cycle! Those adorable onesis need to be on a cute chubby baby boy! Sticky sticky baby dust!!

Claire- Go for the sweep hun!! It got things started for me! Are you walking and bouncing on a birthing ball?? Tried sex?? Nipple stimulation?? I'd be trying everything I can think of now! 

So my sister is 38+4 and texted me saying she's been losing bits of her plug so hopefully something is happening there. We've all been holding our breath since she's got that umbilical cord problem so I hope her boy is out of there soon and all healthy.


----------



## claireybell

I googled Escrow MrsG & what you described is exactly how i read it :thumbup: 

Ooh exciting stuff for your sister aswell Camps, fx that strong lil babe in there will make his/her appearance really soon with no complications! i never realised you both were very close in gestation, how lovely <3 i dont have a bouncy ball or know anyone that i can borrow one :-/ i wont buy one though.. Had abit more sex, tea etc.. Nothing ha ha! Typical!

I def think you'll go before 42wks aswell Breea! Just a huntch, i dont mind if midwife wants to do a sweep tomorrow, i wont have anything done by consultant midwife next Tuesday though, def a no to induction! Sweep will only work if my cervix is favourable as they said or partially/all effaced otherwise its going to be very uncomfy for me eek! 

Im still hoping for free time in the morning aswell Gigs! :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- sending your sister and family SOO many good thoughts. I hope she has that sweet baby soon with no complications! Maybe it's the hormones but just thinking about everything you've said your sister has been through I'm so overjoyed she's getting so close!


----------



## JLM73

Hi:hi: chickadees! !
Sorry I've been AWOL!!
I totally came back expecting to see that Claire had delivered and Bri was on her way and baby girl is holding up inside that fort CB hahaha:rofl:
Nothing exciting on my end I'm still staying at the DH's house when DS is not there.
Mom is back to her backstabbing backbiting trying to gossip about me ways so the last thing I wanted to do was hang out over there grrrr
Anywho hard to catch up without the laptop because I'm having to look at my phone screen which is super small..... as for me I'm about 5 to 6 DPO didn't get any sleep last night so I didn't even temp this morning but I will definitely be checking in because we have babies on the way :wohoo:


----------



## gigglebox

Eeek J!!! Hi! Lovely seeing you back! Do get on that lap top and give us a proper update, complete with all the emojis!

Campn, positive juju to you and yours <3

And hey guys, if you can spare a little more positive juju and send it my way...really hoping by some miracle this is "the" cycle with a healthy, happy, sticky baby and the meds just delayed o...af isn't here yet. Once several months ago i recorded her arrival at 9:30pm, also with the notes, "hope crushing bitch" LOL...but only once in the past year has she arrived past 13dpo (it was a one day late). This is probably a case of that...

OH THE ANTICIPATIOn!


----------



## DobbyForever

Uggggh ffs I knew this was going to happen but I was kind of hoping it wouldn't

Sigh SO did not take the we're out talk well mostly because I blamed him for not coming on this trip but utxutctuxitcjcyiitx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, when are you getting back? If saturday, maybe you cna bd then and still be in with a chance?

Alternatively, i've been reading a lot on nsaids delaying ov, do you have any with you that you can take? That'd be ibuprofen, take the max dose, it might stall things (look it up, don't take my word for it)


----------



## campn

Gigs sending all the good juju your way hun! It's your turn and you've waited and earned it and you make absolutely gorgeous kids so it's not fair to the world, we need more! Maybe you can try soft cups or so this cycle before you try anything "serious"! 

Dobby- Nooooo hold on eggy! You're supposed to get fertilized this cycle according to my calculations! 

J- Welcome back! I think the babies are waiting on you! I'm sorry your mom has been crazy again so I second you staying away too! 

Green- Thank you so much hun! I've worried about her pregnancy more than I worried about mine, I'm so excited really hope this is the start of labor for her!


----------



## DobbyForever

Late Sunday.

There's probably some in the gift shop. But I'm mopey and broody because I saw a mom and baby sea otter and everyone here has someone and I'm by myself most of the day. I've been crying for an hour. I may just go to bed tbh...

Any babies yet?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, everything is crossed for you!!

Dobs, go out, sit at the bar and have a drink for me. Anything really, but Caesars are my favorite ;) 

J, seems like your mom is constantly on a rollercoaster with her emotions and attitude. At least you aren't a teenager stuck at home with her ;) how long until you move?

As for me: back is spazzing up a storm. Hubby flipped the mattress last weekend which seemed to help... For 5 nights!!! I can only sleep on my sides for so long before the spazzing starts, back is good plus I can use my special pillow but such an unnatural position. Ugh..

In other not so good news, I pulled bad duck eggs out of the incubator. 36 eggs to begin with, 4 that started to develop and then quit, and another 12 that were never fertilized. Just ugh! Guess I am keeping some more drakes out of this hatch. Let's hope the rest all hatch.


----------



## claireybell

I can only sleep on my left side at nights now Pacific, sleeping pn my right squishes too much inside however shes laid & on my back, waaaay too much baby pressure! But i get painful butt & hip from from laying on one side, i need to keep moving! Pg joys eh hun :nope: sorry about your bad lil eggs there.. Fx the rest will all be ok! 

Ah Dobs look at that OPK!! When are you actually home as Gigs said? Just thinking sometimes your fertile surges last a good 2-3 days before you ovulate so fx's egg stays put for just a day or 2 longer hun! :hugs: 

Gigs, you say period is due today? Pg bfp juju your way aswell :thumbup: let us know how your poas goes this morning ;)

J :wave: just ignore the mother battle axe! You know what shes like!! I bet you love that you can say 'staying round hubbys tonight' lol! Your charts looking excellent & check out your days of perfect timed jiggy jiggy!! Bfp juju to you aswell on few days time eee!! So much testing going on! Im excited!


----------



## gigglebox

No test for me this morning. Af came last night. :cry: but better she get on with it than be even later and delay my next month trying. Actually i wa sliterally in the bathroom at 4am to pee and thinking this, that i hope i wasn't going to waste a test, and if she was going to show i'd hope she'd hurry up and do it....then i wiped, and there she was.

PL, what day are you on? Can you canlde the rest to see or are you in lock down?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I'm sorry Hun! I think the meds messed up your ovulation.


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry to hear gigs. :hugs: You'll have your bfp soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I thought I'd have at least another couple weeks of good sleep without backache. Oh well, hubby is home tonight ;) 

Gigs, they have 10 days left, just hoping the rest hatch now. I was going to try and sell some ducklings but with this low fertility rate most of the babies will join my flock.


----------



## claireybell

Back rub for you then Pacific hehee ;)

Sorry period showed up Gigs :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's quiet today.. How's everyone doing?


----------



## gigglebox

It's been quiet overall recently :/ not my here, my brother has his court date coming up on the 23rd. My family's a ball of nerves....except me, i just want it to be done with.

Might go back home tomorrow for a quick trip to visit peeps, including babies. This is going to either going to increase my broodiness or scare me out of another...i hate the infant stage!


----------



## claireybell

I declined a sweep from midwife this afternoon as im a scaredy cat lol! Baby was still in same engagement but.. Me & SO had sex this afternoon after mw apt, well, not sure if you can call it sex, im sure it was like 30 seconds HAHAAAA :haha: he was horny & i wanted his juju for the cause lol so i just took it basically! Anyhow... Since then, lots braxton hicks & butt pressure?! Achey butt cheeks & achey lower back! Bit ouchy tbh.. There not regular but im keeping an eye on it! 

Midwife booked induction slot for next Thursday morning as i may say fook it & see what happens, then still see consultant on tuesday to discuss induction & csection! 

I wish i would just start going into labour already! Having some more raspberry leaf tea at moment, my sister said things could be starting very early stages & to keep a look on the butt pressure Lol


----------



## Jezika

CB - hooray for butt pressure! FX this is it.

Gigs - sorry about AF. How long are your cycles? I feel like you won't have long to wait?

PL - I always heard that sleeping on your back was a no-no during pregnancy because it can constrict the vena cava and decrease the oxygen supply to baby. I was so annoyed when I learned this because it is one of my most comfortable sleeping positions and it's been really frustrating trying only to sleep on my sides. But it seems like no one else follows this rule anyway!? Have I been unnecessarily robbing myself of comfort!?

Green - congrats on the house! Do you have any pics? I've always found escrow to be such a funny word...

Dobs - sorry the conversation didn't go well with SO. I probably would've been mad too if after finally getting on board with TTC we missed our window because he didn't want to join me on hols. Will you definitely be together during your next fertile window? Oh, and ridiculously cute onesies!

Breea - sounds like stuff will start happening with you too! Exciiiiting!

J - I cannot tell you how much I'm looking forward to your testing time, given your attractive chart.

Campn - awww you must be so excited and scared for your sister. I still can't believe your little ones are going to be so close together in age and you get to go through new motherhood together too. I love that. Does she live close to you?

Love to all else.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, AFM, I cried yesterday because I learned that my thesis defence date of Sep 16th has to be brought forward at least a week if I want to graduate on time, but my supervisor is overseas every other week in September, and end of Aug does not give me enough time to finish. I am waiting to hear if he can Skype into my defence the week before from overseas, and hopefully at a time when the two other busy faculty members on my committee are available, otherwise if I don't defend on time I will actually lose that $105,000 scholarship + 6 months paid mat. leave, and nor can I start PhD classes in fall. And my supervisor is either unresponsive or ignores important information in my effing emails. I'm so hoping it works out...


----------



## campn

Gigs- I had the worst newborn stage so I totally understand you, I'm terrified of this time but hoping for a serious miracle and redemption from how it was with DS. I always see those new moms with newborns and they look so relaxed, beautiful and happy and here I was looking like I was making out with a goat all night. 

Claire- It doesn't hurt I swear! A pelvic exam or a pap hurts way more. Hopefully what you're feeling now is early labor! The day I went into labor I could feel so off all day like something ain't right so maybe that's a good sign. 

Jez- you still sleep on your back? I can't breathe at all if I do! But I get how you can only sleep that way, for me it's always been sleep on my tummy that I'm most comfortable at. My sister lives about an hour and half away so I can be there as often as I want!


----------



## Breeaa

Ooh CB!!!! Butt pressure is good!!!! FX! 

Jez, sorry to hear, that sounds stressful. Im sure it will all work out for you though! Deep breaths!


----------



## claireybell

Im hoping it is Camps! Ive downloaded a contractions app, ive only logged last 2 bh, 7mins 51 secs since last one ha ha! 

I always end up sleeping on side/part onto belly.. & used to wake up on my back earlier in pg, id ssy its only been the last 6/7 wks i cant lay on back, too heavy & it starts squishing my belly! 

Thats poop about your studying stuff Jez! Really hope something gets sorted after all your hard work you've put in hun! :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Hehe thanks Breea, i have 3 logged ouchy bh on my app 7-8 mins apart eek! Scared & excited lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- get to doing some walking maybe it'll keep them going or turn them into real contractions if they aren't! Can't wait!

Jez- that's absolutely terrible. I'm sorry it's causing so much stress. I hope you get answers soon. I'll see if I can post some pics. 

Gig- I'm like you I would want it just over with too.


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for the kind words guys. I have to trust that it will probably work out.

Campn - I haven't slept on my back because I've been scared to, but you're right that it would probably feel uncomfortable so I wouldn't do it anyway (come to think of it, I guess that's the body's way of avoiding the whole oxygen/blood supply issue anyway). I did also like sleeping on my stomach, but I'd expected to still be allowed to sleep on my back.


----------



## Breeaa

Woohoo!!! I hope they keep coming!!!! Bounce on a ball of you have one!! Eeeeek


----------



## gigglebox

Ah hh CB things are happening! If this is a false alarm I will be very surprised! Also, glad hubs got in one last romp before that area is off limits for a bit :haha: 

Jez, my cycles vary, but usually in the 29 day range, give or take a couple days.


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Ah hh CB things are happening! If this is a false alarm I will be very surprised! Also, glad hubs got in one last romp before that area is off limits for a bit :haha:
> 
> Jez, my cycles vary, but usually in the 29 day range, give or take a couple days.

Hahaa if we can call it a romp :haha: 

I hope its the slow beginnings of the 1-4cm.. 

They were every 7-8mins, a couple were 4-5mins but its now been 10mins since the last one so who knows.. ! Il be disapointed if not aswell pfft! 

Breea i can now understand your frustration with them coming & going :nope:


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i been mooching about most of day & pottering around the lounge this evening.. I dont want to go to lay down but i can feel myself getting a lil zzzzZ, its 22:50 here! I bet if i get all dozey it'll dye off lol

Ooh yes share some pics if you can Mrs :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Claire if they're coming this often I really don't think they're BHs honey!!!


----------



## campn

I swear every time someone updates me that they think labor is starting I get turned on, like adrenaline rush goes through me! 

Not much update from my sister, she said she's feeling crampy so who knows!


----------



## Breeaa

I've had some sessions of BH that were that close unfortunately campn. :/ 

I think going to bed is a good idea CB. If they go away they prob weren't real labor contractions anyway and if it is real labor you should get some rest. They might keep coming and get stronger though. I have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## campn

Mine started 8 minutes apart so I went on a long walk and they got to 5 minutes apart so I went to bed and woke up at 2 am with them like 2 minutes apart! Things can go so fast sometimes! 

I agree with Bree, get some rest Claire just in case this is it, you're gonna need your energy! 

How you feeling Bree!??


----------



## Breeaa

I'm feeling ok campn. My back is a bit sore from standing too much today. I'm trying to take it easy despite feeling the need to clean the house. Lol 

DD is nesting I think. She decided to clean her entire room, even under her bed! She is seriously the worlds laziest cleaner but lately she's been sorting and putting everything where it goes. It's a weird change but I'm loving it! Maybe she finally appreciates having some organization.


----------



## JLM73

*Claire*:thumbup:
Sounding very promising! Exciting! !:dance:

*Gigsey*:(
So sorry bout the bitch :witch:
After making it to cycle 25:roll:
I'm not really looking forward to testing. ..
At least my 10miu strips finally showed up last week. ...too late for opks,but whatever.
Ive been spending every day and night with hubs for a couple months, and he starts back at school teaching in 3 days, but ill be back work mom while i visit with DS....will def be weird being apart, but looking forward to my nice NEW bathroom, large kitchen, and king sized bed! !! His 1952 tiny house with cramped old fixtures is NOT my style!


----------



## gigglebox

Dang J, check out that chart! Is there any way to do an overlay with other suspected positive cycles? I know you're not looking forward to testing, but i'm looking forward to it, regardless of the outcome. I just need line porn. I stop 11dpo, tex doesn't even test, and i'm not sure wook does eithe runtil she's late...so you and dobs are the only places i get my fix :haha: sure, i can see strangers' tests....but it's not the same!

So when hubs goes back to work, does that mean you'll come join us internetters again? You've been too quiet for my liking. Also, I LOVE our king bed. We started with a queen, got a kind, then when we moved we tossed it as it was a pillow top and beacme horribly mishapen. We went back to the old queen mattress we saved (for guests) and omg, sucked to go back! Then we "splurged" when we bought our house on a very nice platform frame, and then got one of those king size, rolled up, mattress-in-a-box ones off amazon. It's been surprisingly great! ,y only complaint is it doesn't fill out our bed frame entirely. I'm not sure if it's the frame or the mattress....but either way there's a gap between the mattress and frame side and it eats all our socks, like, you lift the mattress and there's a plethora of socks under it...anyway, We got Des a boxed mattress too and it's soooo comfy! 

CB, any update? I'm going to assume you're in L&D currently and will update with cute photos of squishy cheeks soon!


----------



## claireybell

Morning lovelies :)

Well, feeling rather miffed & deflated this morning, i ended up passing out on sofa to wake up to 1 bh around 12:30 last night before i made my way to bed! Nothing! Just abit achey this morning nothing else, never even woke in the night to pee which hasnt happened for ages pfft! Looks like today or certainly not this morning nothing will happen :angry: 

Roofers are here again today, SO promptly tells me 10mins ago that no washing can go on the washing line as they'll be cutting roof tiles, FFS! I could cry right now, wash basket is full & its a lovely sunny day grr!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww you poor thing! I'd be going mad, i already was at 39 weeks! I'm telling you gurl, get that pedicure!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I'll def be on much more when hubs is back at work lol. Yay for wifi and a laptop at my house!!
Also I can't overlay my charts as i refuse to pay for FF membership. I did long ago, but honestly each cycle with soy has looked great chartwise....:-k i think it makes my temps higher :shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Your in more with a chance of bfp then donor cycles though J as you & hubs are rabbits lol! 

Roofers have nearly finished so the washings on :thumbup: its soooo hot outside today so the washing will def dry oober quickly! Yay! I'd just hate to have an overflowing wash basket & then i need to leave for hospital, thats just the obsessive ocd in me ha ha!

Just took Riley strawberry picking & walking about those fields made me ache, might let SO treat himself later again & see if it does anything :haha: 

The only thing putting me off getting a Pedicure now Gigs is if i dont go into labour & then all my lovely fancy toe nail polish that i just paid for the midwives will remove it from big toes as they like to use toesnails to check stuff esp in Theatre.. Ohhh! SO is abit funny about letting me wander around out & about at the moment aswell, like im a ticking time bomb Lol! I only got out today as hes asleep on sofa this afternoon :sleep:


----------



## JLM73

*Claire*:rofl: ticking time bomb! 
Glad you will get wash done, but sorry about pedi!?
In the states they use fingers to check oxygen etc, so checking toes is odd to me lol.

*Gigs* def more chance than donor cycles, but mind you hubs last and only kiddo was 30 yrs ago ,and its not like we did a :spermy: analysis....so thats stilla factor possibly as he's 53 and im 42...we are :old: chickens....like 2 decades past SPRING chickens:rofl:
Also, hubs is being moody n snippy due to stressing going back to work annnnd no :sex: all week.
:bunny: mode for me was for TTC otherwise being snippy with me gets you NADA lol


----------



## campn

Claire I just heard from someone I know who had her baby like a week or so ago that her water broke same day she got her pedi done! Maybe midwives can only remove one polish off!? That sounds ridiculous how they wipe it off! Grrr! 

One thing that helped my big sister was that we all went to the play ground and she was swinging and sliding and later that night POP, water everywhere!


----------



## claireybell

I know right? Something like J said to do with oxygen &/or blood pressure & how the colour comes back on your nails quickly after being pressed? They smudged off my sisters & she was pissed as they never completely removed it all & she took ages doing her red nails lol! 

J im sure hubs swimmers are perfectly fine, blokes reproduce into there 70's or until death dont they? 

Does hubs like a glass or 2 of wine? Destress him & let nature (J) do the rest hehee


----------



## Breeaa

CB, go get the pedicure and pick clear polish!


----------



## claireybell

Id love to but colours better, i have a weird white patch on one of my nails at moment lol


----------



## claireybell

Arrrghh my tickers are the same now boo! Had a Babycentre email today saying 'congratulations your baby is 1 week old' ha ha


----------



## campn

Get something full of glitter that way they'd wipe once then give up :D can you do gel on toes!? I've no idea! 

And grrr baby center!! Don't they know some don't go exactly 40 weeks!? 

My sister said she's been having a few BHs but they're not consistent, but I'm like do you have your car seat put in? She said no. I asked, home going outfit? She says no. A name for the baby? No.

She's so so zen and relaxed, and I'm the complete opposite!


----------



## DobbyForever

Real talk I had this gut feeling Nuala would not come while I am cruising. I was hoping for before but I think she's waiting for me to come back ;)

I am ready just typing on my phone stinks/ I am sharing the Internet.


----------



## Jezika

I totally dreamt about Nuala! Isn't that weird? Actually, I also dreamt that I breastfed one of my cats, which is likely weirder...


----------



## Breeaa

Lmao Jez!


----------



## campn

Last pregnancy I dreamt I pushed the baby out and he was a bird...


----------



## Jezika

omg that's so poetic campn


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol and I thought my dreams were weird!!!!


----------



## wookie130

When I was pregnant with my son, I dreamed that I left him on a party bus to go bar-hopping, and I named him Vicky, and dressed him in a pink onesie. It was real-friggin' weird. :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

But I'm not sure that that tops nursing a cat, Jez. I'll give you that one. :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Jezika said:


> I totally dreamt about Nuala! Isn't that weird? Actually, I also dreamt that I breastfed one of my cats, which is likely weirder...

HAHAHAAA!!! Crying here :haha:


----------



## Jezika

The worst part is that I totally didn't question it at the time. I was like, "Yup, drink up my gorgeous little kitten." :blush:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa pg dreams are weird! Ive had random ones, i dreamt i had my baby aswell Jez but it was a kitten in my pushchair Lol no breastfeeding though ha ha! I also dreamt i was trying to jiggy up against a post ??!! Wtf thats about i have NO idea! SO thought that was Hilarious!!! Lol! 

Ah Dobbles, you back from your cruise now missus? Are your opk's still positive??


----------



## claireybell

:rofl: love it Jez!! I bet your boobs have started to produce colostrum now, mine had around 22/23wks, just lil squeezes in shower here n there ;)


----------



## Jezika

Really?! Holy sh*t. I should test that out.

Also, sh*t just got weirder... DH JUST asked me whether I'm going to let the cats drink my milk. I'm not certain he was joking. Oh my god... please don't judge us...


----------



## Jezika

Oh, just saw you also had a cat/child dream, and that Wookie neglected her child in the dream and reassigned his gender. I see I'm in good company.

As for rubbing up against random stuff, I've also had a number of dreams like that over the years, even ones that ended in real O (and not TTC O).


----------



## claireybell

I think i did have a dream 'O' aswell with the post one ha ha!


----------



## Jezika

Well, you know, at least in those dreams we're not technically cheating on our partners. I bet that post was super hot ;)


----------



## claireybell

Lol!! SO was like 'so does that kinda thing turn you on' :rofl: erm.. No! Not usually ha ha


----------



## wookie130

CB- Was he referring to us breastfeeding cats, or rubbing up against random things? LOLOL!!!!


----------



## wookie130

Because the answer is "both."






:rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Haha. Speaking of being turned on, didn't Campn say she gets turned on when hearing women talk about going into labour? ;)


----------



## campn

Jezika said:


> Haha. Speaking of being turne on, didn't Campn say she gets turned on when hearing women talk about going into labour? ;)

Yes!! Everything tingles and I get this adrenaline rush! Let's go let's go let's go! Of course when I go into labor myself I'm like "F*** this!!"


----------



## pacificlove

You girls are funny. 

I woke up in tears last night. Apparently I had been a guest at our old neighbor from 15 years ago but I had been a bad guest. The husband was ok after I apologized but the wife just walked out so the husband had to console me over his wife. Wtf!


----------



## Jezika

Is it a full moon or something!?


----------



## shaescott

Hm I've had some pretty crazy dreams, but never anything like breastfeeding a kitten. My dreams are usually either really weird or there's so many details and a million things are happening at once. Or both. The pregnant with twins dream was one of the most normal I've had. 

Poll: As a child, did you get the falling nightmare? Just a nightmare where you were falling forever? I used to get this dream where I was in some place with no surfaces I guess, it was like a white room with no floor or ceiling, kinda like empty white space, and I was sitting on my little twin bed and falling (with my bed) forever, there was no end. I wasn't a fan of that dream. Also one of the most normal dreams I've ever had.

ETA: no it's not a full moon. I checked.


----------



## claireybell

I think he was reffering to posts hahaaa!! How very random!!

My sister says everytime she watches One Born every Minute she gets period cramps & when i was timing ouch Braxton Hicks the other night she had them then aswell lol its strange! 

Ok girls - Mucus plug question! For anyone that has experienced theres going.. About 10 mins ago i felt a 'splurge' down there.. Grabbed tissue to find it was tons of creamy yellowy white CM but.. Slightly stretchy?! Not like ewcm stretchy but def stretchy but real creamy! Its never stretchy & havent had sex since not yesterday but day before...! Does it sound like it could poss be something? I know il have to wait & see if anything develops, was abit achey in bed this morning but thats it!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ok, so thought id just poke my head in and say hello

And I'm greeted with BFing cats, and camps giving birth to a bird, and of course our randy little-miss-over-due humping poles? 

Hah probably my most entertaining read of this thread were the last 3 pages!

CB- all this 'achey' feeling sounds like the start of it! I normally felt ouchy the day before labour starts, and when I lost my plug (tmi) it looked like the BFG had sneezed in a tissue! There was lots and generally clear/snotty, but that sounds like ur bodies gearing up for it! X 

What are BH like? I've never experienced them before! Both pregnancies I just started off with lower back/hip ache, that turned into crampy period pains then full blown labour, never had braxton hicks though x 

Camps- so so happy your sister is so close to the finishing line! Bless her what a relief to be so close, and how lovely you'll get to experience a lot of it together with your lovely babies x wish I had a friend/family member pregnant same time as me! X 

CRAVINGS?- 

So anyone eating anything strange?
My 1st ever pregnancy I used to chew a flannel, I'd dip it in a glass of water then bite it,

2nd pregnancy I progressed to sponges like what you wash up with, I cut them into small squares, and dip them in water and eat them!

This time around the sponge things getting bad, I can't stop! Part of my tooth has fallen out where Ive worn them down so much, when I went to the dentist after my second daughter he asked if I 'grind me teeth' I don't but I just said yes instead of telling him no I ate too much sponge lol

Help! the sponge struggle is real!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, isn't that called pica? I would definitely give your ob a call. May be a deficieny in some sort of vitamin that you need. Can you try to just suck on it instead of eating it for now? I'd be afraid you'll collect it in your gut and cause a blockage since it's not digestable. And get a non abbraisive sponge so you're not damaging your teeth. But these are temporary suggestions...def ask the ob.

As far as weird dreams, i don't remember mine but one of my b&b friends dreamt she gave birth to a loaf of bread attached to a string that was tied to a pencil. I remember this because i illustrated it for her in MS paint.

Cb, i'd be most "miffed" right now, if i were you, that i was now carrying a week old baby. Baby bell!!! Time to get out gurl!

Bre, when i lost my plug it was gross, a HUUUUGE amount of globby snot-looking stuff with streaks of blood here and there. What you're describing doesn't sound like it...but hope it's a good sign


----------



## claireybell

Gigs omg the loaf of bread HAHAHAAA!!! Thats bloody hilarious!! 

I havent had any odd CM since that this morning & dont really want to go pokung about in there.. I'l wait uhh! When i did google about mucus plug its exactly like you girls said, snot like & gloopy eurghhh!

Keeps hey loverly! I have to a agree with Gigs on this one aswell, anything craving wise that isnt food related you should def call Dr & Midwife about it, sponge is not digestable..! Maybe just suck the water out? 

Done abit ol light cleaning this morning & just sat in garden enjoying the sunshine :) glorious


----------



## claireybell

Gigs omg the loaf of bread HAHAHAAA!!! Thats bloody hilarious!! 

I havent had any odd CM since that this morning & dont really want to go pokung about in there.. I'l wait uhh! When i did google about mucus plug its exactly like you girls said, snot like & gloopy eurghhh!

Keeps hey loverly! I have to a agree with Gigs on this one aswell, anything craving wise that isnt food related you should def call Dr & Midwife about it, sponge is not digestable..! Maybe just suck the water out? 

Done abit ol light cleaning this morning & just sat in garden enjoying the sunshine :) glorious


----------



## claireybell

Not sure why its posted twice?!


----------



## Breeaa

lol gigs, I was reading your post and when you mentioned me and mucous plug I'm like huh? I don't recall asking about it, it was CB. 

CB my mucous plug was like gigs. It's was big and thick and mine looked brown(old blood?) with blood streaks. 

Keep, don't eat the sponge!! I've never had pica but like gigs said, it might cause a blockage. I'm imagining munching on a sponge right now. Lol pregnancy really does weird stuff to our bodies.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - the bread tied to a pencil definitely trumps the cat thing. I don't imagine you will have you MS Paint version of it?

Keeps - that's definitely pica, and apparently pretty common in pregnancy! As others said, please tell your oB or midwife and try to avoid eating those delicious sponge pieces! We covered pica briefly in my eating disorders course and I think I remember it seeming like it was linked to some kind of nutrient deficiency, like Gigs said, so definitely look into it!


----------



## wookie130

Bah!!! AF just got me. Effer of a beeeottttchhh!!!!  Oh well. It's okay.


----------



## claireybell

Ah sorry Wooks :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, ask and ye shall receive! See below.

Ahhh no Wook :( why does she have to be so cruel? it was late too, right?

Well I'm CD3 but feeling pretty good, got in a nice long walk yesterday, plus went rock climbing (indoor). Good start to this weight loss! I'm hoping for 7lbs down by next CD1 (or 4 weeks pregnant?)

Visited my friend with the newborn (well, one of them, didn't make it to the other's house)...definitely overwhelmed by all the baby stuff. but the baby was super cute, I just loathe the infant stage...but it must be done, because the stages beyond that are awesome!
 



Attached Files:







bundle of joy.JPG
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claireybell

Lol love that loaf & pencil painting Gigs! 

7lbs down in next 4wk is totally doable :thumbup: esp if your keeping active!

SO is not a fan of the newby infant stage either although i kinda prefer it ha ha! He feels the same as you, you can do more things with them as they get older :) each stage is easier than the previous but more challenging at the same time i find!


----------



## gigglebox

I agree, like that old phrase, "it doesn't get easier, it just gets different".

edit to add...it totally does get easier though LOL. 

For me, it's the sleep deprivation that is the hardest thing I've had to deal with (except for injuries/illnesses/surgery, obviously)


----------



## claireybell

Lol! 

I seemed to be able to survive on minimal sleep, only when he started sleeping through it knocked me out more as i were used to getting less sleep! It's gonna punch me in the face this time i know it eek!


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo: finally back to my house, big kitchen, bath, shower, and BIG BEDDDDD!
OMG i am sooooo not a tiny old non updated house girl lol
Anyhoo, gonna read to start catching up on laptop with wifi finalllllllly gahhhh
But I'm only 8dpo, so of COURSE i poas :rofl:
The ones expiring in 3 yrs gave me an odd line "part" and the older ones expiring in 2 yrs gave me an extremely faint evap:shrug:
Just glad to be in test window AND have two days/nights back in a big house!!
Hubs is missing me and mopey :haha:
I miss him too, but will LOVE the king bed sleep after the garden tub bath these 2 nights :haha:
Pitiful early line porn below..
 



Attached Files:







20160807_201317-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 11









20160807_201355-1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## campn

Welcome back J!! 8 DPO is still early so I'm crossing everything for you hun!! 

Been a busy day but I've been having irregular contractions for the past few hours. Now that it's calmed down and I'm sitting they're going away but I def want this baby to stay in for a few more weeks. Needless to say, I'm packing my hospital bag tomorrow.


----------



## Breeaa

Lol campn, that would be insane if little Juliette came before Nuala. Definitely stay in there! I bet she will though. I was having all of those contractions before 37 weeks and as soon as I hit 37 they all stopped. Go figure. 

J, let's see a bfp in a few days!! That would be amazing. 

CB, Nuala is really comfy in there. You need to get so to give her a pep talk. :haha: Not much longer though! I'm excited for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for big beds J! I love big beds. I think I'm finally content with the king we have, but hey, i wouldn't say no to a california king :D haha, dreams.

Bre and campn, every time i see one of you have updated, i'm like THIS IS IT!

J! Yay for your return right at testing time! I can't wait for the line porn! I see that very obvious evap, anything there before it was all evap-y?


----------



## shaescott

J I'm so excited ahh you better be knocked up!


----------



## Breeaa

Lol sorry gigs!


----------



## campn

Bree it's funny the same thing happened with my son but I was 37 weeks and had him 3 weeks later exactly, so maybe this is my trend and I'll have this one in 3 weeks!? You know I don't mind! ;) 

My body is always a bit ahead of western science. :p


----------



## claireybell

ohhhh Camps i hope your contractions settled back down & you had a good nights sleep hun! & omg to hosp bag packing! but its good to be prepared just incase :thumbup:

Anything else going on your end Breea?? But not literally 'your end' Lol

J birdy :wave: i can def see the evap line as you say on one of those test, nothing came up in time frame no? I'd be testing at 8dpo aswell hahaa its an addiction!! 

A friend of mine is on her first cycle ttc & shes scared to test?? Lol! She def had ovulated around 25/26th July going by all her pains & tons of ewcm & then cm went creamy after & she had 1.5 days of red/brown - she assumed was her period? Lol! Erm no! I told her if she hasnt tested by tomorrow im buying her a Frer & taking it into her work lol! Im itching for her to test aswell, her & her bloke are like rabbits so a fairly good chance she could be preggers! They're more like NTNP.

Nothing going on here STILL! Thing thats weird, shes reeeeeally active in there, not just squirms & fidgets given the limited room she probs has in there but mega movement everywhere, i wonder if shes not coming on her own because she has room to move about in there still & thats why my bod hasnt started labouring yet? My 12wk dating scan did put me ahead from 4th August to 30th July so maybe im not 'typically overdue' as i think hmm!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, what was your due date according to when you ovulated? Sounds like she's having a "i'm not going anywhere!" Dance party in there, lol

And ahhhh how can your friend NOT test?! Hmm i guess some people aren't as addicted to it as we are hehe


----------



## campn

Claire- Really those due dates are only estimations right!? Even if they're down to the minute babies all develop all different so you may not really be "overdue" like you said! I read that once baby is all ready they produce something that starts off labor. 

My contractions went away after a bit but I timed them and wow you think you forget what it feels like but it all came back to me, that start when you feel like you're about to have one, their peak and then their fall down when you start to feel relief again. When I was in transition that was the worst part cause they'd start all over my legs, back, tummy and was killing me.


----------



## campn

So she's 39 weeks today and went for a check up and they hooked her up and she's having contractions (apparently she feels nothing!) and almost 2 cms dilated so her doctor thinks today is the day, he said come back in 3 hours we'll see if any progress happened. She's high risk so that's why she's watched closely. Eeeek! 

She said this morning something told me to take the hospital bag and car seat with me to work just in case!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, i told her its a mass addiction hahaaa & she feel compelled to poas waaay before period is due eventually if shes not pg this time! :) 

I have no idea, i ovulated acc to ff on 11th November but it couldve even been the 12th.. Trying to find a due date calculator based on ovulation date as we speak/type! 

I completely agree Camps, they're ready when they're ready & then the brain signals go to get things started :thumbup: ooh yes thats what i were feeling the other night aswell, the peak tightness was really ouchy & then the relief when my tum wasnt hard.. Arrhhhhhh bliss! Im hoping that if i go for inducement they'll check me & im already dilating ha ha


----------



## claireybell

3rd August acc to ovulation date but my LMP edd was 4th august, pfft!


----------



## claireybell

OMG fab news about your sister yay!!! Hope things go smoothly for her Camps :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Cb have they scheduled you to be induced?

Campn, that is so exciting!!! This experience that you're having, of babies close in age with a sibling, is what i've always wanted. Sadly one sibling is going to prison and the other lives across the country :( 

I forgot to mention, i picked up some baby stuff at a yard sale saturday :blush: not a lot, just 5 receiving blankets and diapers (a pack of size 3, about 18 left in it). I also got a little plastic plate shaped like a fish for Des. $2 for everything! I love yard sales.


----------



## claireybell

They have indeed Gigs, Thursday morning 0730 up the hospital eeek! But i may just have the planned csection that day instead, consultant should advise & book this tomorrow for me unless i go naturally before Thursday, fx'd! 

We dont get many yard sales about but we do habe things called 'Carboot Sales' or 'The Booty' lol! Literally have any bits to sell out of the back of your car/van on a table & haggle for stuff! I love a good bargain hehe! Ah bet Des will love the Fish plate! Riley has a few funky shaped plates & a Superman plate & matching bowl ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes! Someone is having a baby! Hope things are going super smooth and fast for your sister Campn!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry to butt in but EEEEK IM OFFICIALY IN THE 10 week countdown! 30w today woo 

Camps - aww how exciting! Can't believe she's having contractions and didn't even know! Fingers crossed for today x 

CB- how you holding up? Fed up? Or just patiently waiting? 

Gigs- sorry if I've asked before how long have you actively been ttc for? X 

GREENY- how's the twinnys coming along? Do you feel as if you have a bump now? I can't believe your having two! X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just had to share a pic of my eldest Lucy because she's getting way too grown up and I just love her! She starts school in September! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Breeaa

Yay campn! Hoping all goes well and her delivery goes smoothly! 

CB, I hope she comes before then buy either way you'll have a baby this week! Yay!!! 

No action here. Dh is getting more and more impatient.


----------



## pacificlove

I am surprised no one has had their baby yet, but fingers crossed for your sister campn! 

Sorry gonna be a selfish post. We had my parents up here this weekend. Hubby needed some help to get this part of the renovation done. He was working on water lines, if he hadn't finished it I would have been without water all week so we invited dad up for a second labor person ;). Hubby got so into work mode that I only saw him briefly at meal times and even then he got up early from the table just to go work again. We bd'd once Friday when he came home but due to my parents being in the house it was quite restricted so to speak. Since mil and bil where here last weekend this was now the second weekend without any private hubby time. 
To top it off, the goats where on their worst breakout behavior and the dog was being barky (the type where no correction works) all weekend. By the time hubby had to leave, I was in tears. 
Hubby also discovered that the subfloor to our bathroom is rotting away.


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, she's beautiful!

To answer your question, we've been ttc since October, however we took a break march & april after the m/c.

Awww PL :( i hate when things go horribly wrong. I'm in the same boat with you -- hubs just called me, he took my car to work for maintenance stuff. Well, turns out i need a ton of work to include a trans flush, oil change, new rear breaks, a whole new set of tires, and a timing belt. 

And no one is signing up for the painting classes :( i have one later this month but the lady hasn't given me money to reserve the date yet :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- she's beautiful! Twins are coming along just fine. Nothing bew to report. I think I just look fat or farther along than I am.


----------



## pacificlove

Car works sucks gigs. Can hubby work on it after to save some money?
Fingers crossed people start signing up for classes. Soon you can advise with Christmas gift ideas, etc

It just feels like I haven't had any "real" hubby time. We always have visitors when he is here. And next weekend we are invited for a dinner thing so that will take us away from home for most of the day too. Sorry I am being a whiny hormonal woman..


----------



## gigglebox

He's working on it during his lunch breaks. I'm fortunate to be married to a mechanic, however tires and all the other supplies are expensive :(

Pl, that sucks. Can you pencil in some time for just the two of you? Maybe weekend after this one?


----------



## JLM73

Grrrr HATE when posts get deleted!!!!!!:growlmad:

Anywayyyyy....
Just a quick pop in to update as DS FINALLY got accepted at 1 of FOUR schools he was on the waiting list for grrrrr.
And they left me on hold almost an hour to say "Oh yea....open house is TONIGHT!"
Grrrrr now I have just an hour to get there, and hubs is not answering as DS is back with them until the a.m.
Soooooo not amused.
Anyhoo, nothing on my 10miu strip this morning other than the same "evap" look- too faint to even get a pic.
So hopefully something shows in the next few days as this is the first cycle I've had 5 :sex: in a row with soft cup after each time.

To top it off mom has a NASTY thick mucus cough, and DS is sick too:roll:


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, tires are a big ticket item.. my truck will need new ones by winter unless I "waste" my true winter tires that aren't necessary with our climate. Plus the truck fuel consumption goes up with with winter tires.

I was hoping to go to Ikea on weekend #4, but may push it back a week. By that time I'll be in 3rd trimester and we still don't have more then a painted nursery and hand me down clothes. Let's just say I am worried.


----------



## claireybell

Aww Keeps shes gawjus! Love her hair <3 

Oh & happy 30wk cucumber hehee!! How you feeling?? Im abit of both really, fed up & excited & sad its nearly over.. 

Ah MrsG i bet it looks like a lil baby bump going on there :hugs: 

Camps keep us posted about your sister! :)

Pacific i never started really buying things until 34/35wks & even around due date i was just setting up Moses basket! All will come together hun dont worry, all of a sudden you'll be like 'right lets get things sorted' 

I LOVE Ikea :)


----------



## claireybell

Your ticker Pacific.. Have no idea what a 'Double Gulp' is.. Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

PL - DW it will all come together! With having the other two girls I don't have a huge budget but I like nice things, so majority of bumps stuff is from Ebay? I just search what I need with in a 5-10 mile radius, then go collect if I win  her gliding crib is a £100 without mattress from John Lewis, I won it with JL deluxe mattress, white waffle crib bedding and a lovely cot mobile for £20, this is how I've got most of babies stuff x it will all come together though! Just don't think of everything at once and just do small bits at a time x 

CB- thanks chicken, were feeling good  I enjoy pregnancy, and like you just feeling sad that it will all be over soon and she may be my last :-( 

Gigs- I think this time took around 10 cycles, last 2/3 cycles I used soft cup and concieve plus , I'm sure that bfp is right around the corner x 

So here's my 30w bump pic, baby is most definitely not a cucumber and certainly takes after a baby rhino!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

I've never been to an ikea, but i need to go!

Yes ladies, no panicking allowed! I promise, all will come together Before baby is home. And if for some reason I'm wrong, you can always get necessities fairly quickly, and the rest will just kind of find its way into your house haha. 

As for me, i'm in love with craigslist. Pretty much everything can be found there! It's slightly harder now, but my hometown, where i used to live, has sooo many rich people just giving stuff away! If i see something i "need" i have my folks grab it for me. Also, we are an hour away from a major city and people there sometimes meet half way. Just throwing out ideas ^_^ i am frugal I guess, haha.


----------



## claireybell

Lovely bumpy keeps ;) baby Rhino Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, a big gulp is just a disgustingly huge cup for soda at the 7-11 (convenience store). I think it's 64ounces...?


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, don't worry, I don't know either! 

I can't remember who posted the picture of the adorable little girl! Just wanted to say "awe"!!

Gigs, for our first one I'd like a few things new but honestly I am getting overwhelmed when I just look at diapers, sooo many options. How do I know what works for us?. Hubby is no help, besides work the only thing on his mind is renovations. Don't get me wrong he does regularly ask how baby and I are doing, feels kicks, etc .. priorities I guess. 

And those forking ravens are still stealing eggs!! Here I thought I was getting less due to molting but no: I am getting less due to molt AND ravens! No idea anymore where they get in.


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, what a pretty bump!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Seriously? Still ravens?! How frustrating! We're battling rain again. It rains so much, especially at night, and the ducks won't lay outside in the rain.

So...no idea where the ravens are getting in? Holes in the fence? Gap in the roof? Did you catch them on the game camera?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you have no idea! Forking ravens... GAH! We don't have a game can :( the entire morning run is covered, I keep checking the bottom of the fence for dig marks and check the inside of the house for holes in the wire and netting. Feeling really stupid, I am getting outsmarted by ravens. 

In funny news for a change. The cat just woke up the baby. Normally she sleeps on the couch beside me but for some reason she is in my crotch snuggled against my bump, purring loudly, cleaning herself and baby started kicking. :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Did the baby kick the cat???

Ugh, i had a strong feeling that someone would go into labor today and i'm really sad i was wrong.


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp! Baby has also kicked hubby in the back when I was spooning him last weekend. I heard about it after I woke up :haha:


----------



## Jezika

Aw, that's so funny! DH drives me crazy with what I can only imagine are his lead hands, because he often denies feeling baby kick, even when she's busting through my belly in what seems like a mini rage. Hang on, I think I've moaned about this before on here. In cuter news, baby Matilda can be quiet for hours, but when I remember her and put my hand on my belly and call to her, she starts wriggling within seconds. Hang on, I might have mentioned this already too. Gahhhhhhhhhh this thesis sh*t is killing me...


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, I don't remember you saying either of those things,however i have the memory of a fish...

Regardless, the name calling story is so cute! You are making me so jealous, i reeeaallly love the feeling of baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Home. Depressed. I've never felt my babies kick so nothing to add. Pl i thought of you every time I saw a bald eagle or Raven and the tour guides would say the natives hate them because they are nuisances but tourists love them. Ran out of opks and my thermometer was packed so no temps. Just know that my opk was negative so I did likely O Friday


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, what gigs said.. I don't recall you saying anything. 
Love the name calling. I think I only know the middle name for ours if it's a girl ;) it's my grandma's first name and bonus is that it works in German and English :)

Dobs, you still got the juice within a few days of o, am I correct? So there is some hope. 
Totally agree with the first Nations there, ravens are a neusance! Ready to just about do anything to get rid of them!


----------



## DobbyForever

No. Bd was O-6 and O+2


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I'm sorry your O date was bad timing this cycle :(


----------



## Fern81

Dobby I know you don't want to hear this... but relax now during this tww, focus on doing things that make you happy, the stress of hpts can now wait a few more weeks. Hope you can find some moments of joy & laughter in the next two weeks. X

Pacific - your raven story makes me think of captain ahab and moby dick lol!! On a serious note, we are also really struggling with home renos. Our house was also "built"/ messed up by the previous owner and of course we're only finding out about all the serious & costly disasters as we go. Every time we start repairing one thing then 10 more huge & expensive structural faults show up. Urrgghhh I have cried about this house so much! I genuinely feel sorry for you that you have so little time with your DH. Will this change in the future or is it just the way his job works?

Gl with testing J!

Gigs- sorry if you've mentioned before but are you and hubby open to fertility testing and/or treatment? 

Claire!! Hun, enjoy your last few days before the madness start again. Hope you can relax as much as possible!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

PL- thank you, the little girl is mine! I grew her myself lol, she definitely has inherited my attitude/stubbornness, I believe she is an adorable 2ft bundle of karma for the way I was to my own mother lol! - don't stress about baby stuff, I used to google a lot of the best products with my first x second gets easier as you've learnt it all along the way, do u have any baby group pages on FB? There's loads of advice and stuff on there? I'm in a page with about 30,000 members and they all share mummy stuff x 

Gigs- I feel ur broodiness! I am broody pretty much 24/7, but soon, we would all of had our babies, and you'll be the one pregnant, whilst we're enviously admiring your first kicks and scan photos with our smelly puking babies lol x your turn will come! X 

J - good luck with testing too! Ur chart and BD looks great, excited for you! 

AFM- slightly worried, I've NEVER had bleeding before in any of my pregnancies, and today awoke to this, it's stopped now, was just there for about 5-6 wipes (I kept wiping till it was gone) - I rang the B5 ward and they don't seem overly concerned as long as baby is moving (I've felt her kick in the last hour hour) but I dunno, I'm
Feeling un-easy about it, plus my almost 3 year old jumped on the bed and landed on my side yesterday, it hurt and took my breath away, I don't know if the bleeding is now coincidence or not? I also told them about my daughter jumping on me and they just said because it's only a small amount of blood and it's stopped they're not concerned, have back ache and lower belly ache but I don't know if I'm now just symptom spotting! Ahh x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, if it were me i'd request an ultrasound/pelvic exam just to make sure, but if the bleeding stopped and she's still moving about, you probably don't have anything to worry about. Again, i'd still insist on an appointment.

Aww Dobs :hugs: maybe the reason isn't apparent yet, but i bet it's a good thing you aren't pregnant quite yet. Maybe the end of year stuff is going to be super stressful, i know you had already mentioned the timing wasn't ideal. I know (trust me, i KNOW) it sucks to have to wait another 4 weeks for the next try, but in the scheme of things, 4 weeks isn't too terribly long. Plus once you're pregnant the time is going to fly. Embrace non-pregnant life for now, as it'll be over soon! Drink, party, and have sex for sex's sake.

Fern, we are not pursuing fertility testing at this time. I believe in my heart that stress and sickness has been the cause of not getting pregnant yet. I think of the 8 months we actually tried, at least 4 of those I had serious drama and/or sickness happy right anout ovulation time. And one of those other cycles i got pregnant. 

Things are under control better now i think. I was just sick, so hopefulky won't get sick again this cycle. Brother drama is still going on, but his next court date is the 23rd and i'll ovulate by then, so nothing to interfere with it this time.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I am sure you'll catch the egg next time. When you hold your new bundle of joy you'll know why you didn't catch the other cycles. 

Keeps, has the bleeding stopped now? Has the cervix maybe been irritated? Such as some poky poky?
On a funny note, I am kinda hoping for a boy, because a girl would probably be a lot of payback for me on how I was as a child ;)

Fern, is your house a "recent" built? When we bought we were told this house was built in '93, as in it was barged over from the mainland. In the last 23 years it's been owned by one woman and her husbands. Husband one did hire some professional help and you can see it. He basically put in the foundation. Husband #2 was a professional who f'ed up royally. 
Only recently did we find out this house was actually built in '56. The house itself seems to be ok, just a few outdated things. Only the things that husband #2 touched are messed up such as putting up walls and ceilings and bathrooms in the basement.
Once renos are more complete I'll see hubby a little more. He works away from home during the week. That is my hope.


----------



## campn

Dobby, I'm so so sorry and I wish I could give you a real hug. I can't imagine wanting something this badly and it's a good thing that you want and out of pure love but I know you'll get there, timing can be a bit** that's so so true. Just hold on to what you want! I think most things I ever wanted seemed so impossible and far fetched at the time but I look around and see how so many of those impossible dreams are so real today! <3

Keeps- That's always worrying to see blood so I hope you called your midwife. I agree an examination and ultrasound should be done just for peace of mind and to make sure your placenta isn't bleeding or anything like that. <3 I'm thinking of you.


Gigs- Oh yes the stress can stop ovulation and fertilization! I used to think stress is a BS reason people give but just think how our body reacts to any stressful situation. Nature doesn't want to impregnante you (lols funny word!) if shit is hitting the fan in your life at that time. 

Bree and Claire I'm thinking of you mamas and sending you labor dust! Looks like my sister will also be waiting as nothing changed yesterday for her, she's pretty mad but I'm trying to remind her she's only 39 weeks and he'll come when he's ready. Of course I'll need someone to remind me of that if I go overdue! 

I'm sorry if I didn't reply to everyone but I'm thinking of each of you, feeling so miserable those past few days and so groggy this morning.


----------



## claireybell

ooh Keeps was it hospital or midwife you called? Which ever it was, id call the other & persist.. Maybe even lie a lil bit? So glad baby girl is moving & bleedinghas stopped but omg you in the home stretch now & they need to be checking you out??!! Grrr!! 

Ah Camps bless you, thankyou for the labour dust hehe! Feel bad for your sister starting/stopping! Hopefully it wont be long for her now though.. Not as long as i been waiting anyway ha ha! 

So had my consultant apt! She had a feel around in there & said my cervix is very soft but she couldnt quite feel to see if i had dilated anything as my cervix was poked right around back of babys head, she couldve poked abit more but i was getting very uncomfy & abit crampy so she stopped! But she said as its soft i can easily go into labour anyday & a good chance that if i get induced the pessary will work! Im still undecided, so.. Im booked this Thursday morning for Induction and csection ha ha! I need to decide tonight & let hospital know tomorrow to cancel one or the other eeeek s**t is getting real! SO is refusing to hump me later incase it triggers labour as he has work tomorrow, ffs selfish git! Or am i being selfish lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh campn, totes on the stress. It really messes up my body. Sudden stress gives me the shits. Extreme stress has caused me hives before, on several occasions. Ongoing stress caused me to have temporary blind spots in my vision. 

Sounds like your sister is ready to not be pregnant anymore!


----------



## gigglebox

UM, NO CB, you are not being selfish! You've been carrying that bub around for plenty of time.


----------



## claireybell

I know right?!! Think il try & sway him lol! 

& anxiety & stress gives me the trotts aswell esp when im nervous! Nervous poops :)


----------



## Janisdkh

Keeps, I would defo tell your doctor that your child landed on your side hard enough to take your breath away and hurt you and today you are bleeding. I would try and get seen asap... Thinking of you and hoping all will be ok..


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, whatever you decide it'll be perfect! 
Hope you can convince hubby for some sexy time. A phrase like "better lots now, because once baby arrives it'll be off limits for 6 weeks as per doctors orders". ;) Would probably work with mine


----------



## campn

Claire I know you want a vbac so I'll keep encouraging that! It really really sounds like she'll be here this week, being that low and having your cervix so soft definitely sounds like your body knows what it's doing and it's getting you there! Being overdue SUCKS but there's light at the end of the tunnel and you're so so close!


----------



## claireybell

I think she'll come on her own maybe but not before Thursday but fx'd for anything & i really have to think which ever way it happens, she needs to get here safely! With the induction they'll only do the Pessary, if nothing happens, they give me another one but if it doesnt do anything they csection you! They cant give you too as too much of the hormone thats in them as its too much stress on the uterus witha scar apparently.. But, if it works great but i could start dilating & not have contractions then they'll give me the hormone drip!! Ive heard awful stories about those drips uhhh!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa Pacific i may say that to him .. Or put on my sexy bedroom secretary glasses & etc etc... In hope he'll go ohhhh go on then hehe :haha:


----------



## shaescott

CB- obviously it's your personal decision, but I personally would go for the vbac and fight to keep them from cutting me open until absolutely necessary, I don't care if they're impatient. Of course, I've never had a c-section, let alone a baby in general. I would hope that I wouldn't have a c-section for my first in the first place, but I know sometimes things are out of your control, and other times things like pain tolerance trump going "natural". I have a relatively low pain tolerance, but my mom did natural births for both me and my sister, and she definitely had the option of epidurals and drugs etc. My dad made her a cd of calming music and she stayed in a hot tub at the birth center until they forced her out. She did do a lot of yelling, it was still painful, but that's pretty normal. She has fond memories of our births either way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps I agree that if it's stopped and no pain then you are looking good, but be pushy and do/say what you need to get an exam.

CB that's a tough call but I agree with whomever said you will make the right one :)

Gigs I definitely have seen firsthand what stress does to my temps/charts so it is definitely a factor. Are you going to his court date or just going to let your parents update you? Hugs

Pl I have had the same thoughts about having a girl and her being my karma for what I put my mom through lol

Afm the late O would have been good timing if we caught. I literally just need one week to do that testing. I don't want my kids taking it with a sub. I'm fairly low on hpts and opks all things considered and since I don't want to order more, I'm putting down the bbt and tests this tww. AF should show in 9-10 days and if not then I'll test. Otherwise just going to focus on getting my classroom set up


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I agree CB push for vbac. You wanted it this whole time don't let them pester you out of it unless necessary. My mom had all five of us via csection but she didn't have a choice. Her hips or something aren't wide enough to support birth leading to a high risk of head deformation/damage


----------



## wookie130

CB- You do whatever you feel is right. It's okay to want to try for the VBAC, if that's what your heart desires, and it's also perfectly fine to go for another c-section. There is truly no right or wrong birth, and just go with your gut, and know that the most important thing is that both you and baby are safe and healthy. It's a baby...it'll be beautiful and magnificant either way! :hugs:

Keeps- Go get an ultrasound. The only thing I worry about, is that you're seeing this after you had a little incident, so my concern would be that perhaps the placenta tore away a bit, or something of that nature. If you're feeling movements, and she's active in there, that's great. But, you're far enough along that you need to be absolutely sure that all is well after the incident with your daughter. They may also want to do a non-stress test on you, which is a piece of cake...I had to have 8 million of them with Oscar. You will feel so much better, and it will put any mystery to rest, if you just call L&D, and ask what they'd like you to do. :) Good luck! Bleeding (particularly in the 3rd tri) should always be checked out! 

Dobby- :hugs: Your time will come, honey. I know how discouraging this whole ttc thing can get, and it sucks so much. If it's not happening right now, it just isn't the right time. I know that sounds cliche as all hell, but that's because it's the truth. So the :sex: wasn't timed the greatest this month... I've had many poorly executed ttc attempts myself - some very recently! LOL! Dust yourself off, pull your bootstraps up (or in this case, the frilly or lacey lingerie, or ass-less leather chaps, if you're more into that type of thing), and get to :sex: next cycle. :rofl: Look, it blows, I know. It can be very suffocating, and it's something that I feel you grieving. Just don't stop trying. If you stop trying, you will definitely NOT have a baby. If you keep trying, and think of each cycle as a new opportunity, it just may pan out! You never know, but you have got to keep with it, and not give up on yourself or your dream of motherhood. Keep that hope alive, girl. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Claire- Don't read those scary bad stories! I refuse to read anything that is negative or full of complications, there's no benefit in reading things like that. You need your calm and cool throughout the whole thing so only read the positive stories! 

You can pull it off and you can do it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- you can do it! Just whatever happens happens that's how me doc told me to be with twins lol because you never know and I can see the same being with a vbac and overdue baby. 

Campn- I hope you feel better Hun. 

Keep- demand a scan! I would because idc how much I felt baby I would still freak out. 

Sorry half a$$ reply. 

Afm- I've been feeling all over the place emotionally and really taking it day by day. But today has been good because I've very very lightly felt babies last night and today. So that's exciting! There was something else I was going to say but I can't remember now.


----------



## pacificlove

Awe, yay for movement Mrs G!!


----------



## shaescott

Campn I sometimes like to read the negative stuff so I know what can go wrong just so I can make an informed decision. But you have to read the negative stuff for both sides for that to work. 

Green congrats on the twinnie movement! :twinboys:


----------



## campn

Green- I can't believe you're almost 16 weeks already! Yay for movements! I bet they start playing together, I've heard of that happening with twins. Can't believe a month from now you'll be half way done! I think twins tend to born earlier though!


----------



## claireybell

Awww baby movement MrsG thats lovely, double bubble hehe :hugs: 

Thanks ladies! Im a wooss with pain & ive nothing to compare it to so thinking of it as first labour! Me & SO just had some good bumping jiggy jiggy lol & omg now ouchy constant Braxton Hicks again eee fx'd! I may start them on my timer again if they start carrying on.. F**k me that one hurt!!! :shock:


----------



## shaescott

So today I was wearing a little bit of concealer and a little bit of contouring (not too much) and the lightest shade in my contour kit was my skin tone basically so I used some foundation that I had that was too light for me haha. I have some highlighter on the way (from Korea I think so it'll take a while to get here) but it's shimmery so i can only put it on my cheekbones, the other highlighting will have to be nonexistent or done by 001 foundation. 001 as in lightest color possible, which is what my mom got me years ago. I had to remind her that I was not as pale as her... She got me stuff for her skin tone. 

Anyway. I was wearing that makeup. And some of you know that my SO hates when I wear makeup and always complains. Today he didn't say a thing about it. I asked him why after a while and he said that I hadn't done my eyes (which creeps him out) and I wasn't wearing lipstick (he hates the taste) so he had no reason to complain, and that he didn't care that I was wearing concealer and stuff, whatever makes me happy. I think this might be progress. I'm still working on him, and he's far from perfect, but he's improving. 

My work had this thing where you get some quick medical tests done and fill out a questionnaire and you get a $50 gift card to the store. I jumped at the opportunity and so did SO. My levels were way better than his, ESPECIALLY my cholesterol, and I told him it was because I'm a vegetarian. Not only was my total cholesterol much lower than his, but my HDL (good cholesterol, you want it higher) was way higher than his as well. My HDL wasn't even "ideal", it was "desirable", likely due to me stopping eating fish, but his was "at risk". He said his family has cholesterol problems. I liked to use the results as a way to point out to him that I'm healthier because of my diet lol. My BMI was lower (but still normal), my blood pressure was lower (on the low side of normal, 92/60 or something, his was borderline prehypertension, 119/80). I couldn't compare my glucose to his because I fasted and he didn't. Both of us were normal. For some reason his nurse didn't do body fat composition. Mine was 21.4%, which sounds really high, but it's actually really good apparently. Normally for women my age is 21-33%.


----------



## shaescott

Oooooo CB maybe it'll be tonight!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay green for movement! The first flutters are so exciting.

Dobs, i think the relaxed approach for now is a good call. I will not be going to my brother's court date. This will be his plea hearing and then they'll set a date for sentencing. I will not see him again for quite some time, if ever.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG in just about 4ish wks your gonna be half baked waaahhhh!!!! 

Big hugs Dobby!! Next cycle will be yours my lovely! Esp now you blokey is on the wagon again :)


----------



## claireybell

Shae i hate it when people buy me make up. Two things i always want to get for myself are picking out clothes/shoes & make up! My mum did the same at christmas one year with foundation, it was super pale & i need something diff! Felt bad giving it back to her :-/ If you enjoy wearing make up, just wear it hun! Your a beautiful girl anyway but most girls like to enhance particular features on our face :) or do you wear make up but just not around SO? 

Gigs i think its a good thing your not going to the hearing, its just going to cause your more stress & interfere with ttc again!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, fingers crossed! 
Personally I am hoping to start labor on a Wednesday or Thursday! Then hubby can push for taking off the rest of the week plus the entire following week ;) technically he only gets a week after. 

Gigs, good call on skipping the court stuff. No reason to stress yourself more and I am sure someone will tell you the end result of this all. 

Shae, I don't really care for make up thankfully nor does hubby. Natural beauty ;)


----------



## campn

Shae if my DH told me he doesn't want me to wear makeup or hates it I'll be like whatevs then don't wear it! It's simply not up to him! If I like it and enjoy it, I don't care what he thinks. I don't care for his aftershave either :p 

Claire I almost want to bet that you're having actual contractions and not BHs! Your cervix is so soft for a reason, SOMETHING is going on! I'm also a lil wuss with pain (wouldn't deliver without an epi, sorry not sorry) but you just need to remember you gotta stay calm and breathe, it's something I didn't do and I think it made things worse. I hope you get a wonderful staff of midwives/nurses cause they'll tell you what to do to get through each contraction.


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- I hope these are real!! 

So for twins (at least according to my doc) the "due date" is still 40 weeks for dating and measurement purposes. BUT 38 weeks is full term and they won't let me go past that. So technically my due date is Jan 14, not Jan 28th making 19 weeks the halfway point. So needless to say it's going by incredibly fast!


----------



## pacificlove

Time is flying Mrs G! Especially once you get past first trimester, or so it seems to me ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, i was going to make butternut squash casserole for dinner tomorrow, but now i see your ticker and i'm like....i'm totally going to be thinking about cooking babies now, lol!

Eh, yeah, court...the problem that only a select people know is that of anyone offended/effected most by his actions, it's me. I found out he has personally done something to harm me and I am not ready to forgive him now, if ever. I don't want ro see him, I have no intentions of saying "bye" or wishing him well in prison or whatever you do in this scenario, nor do i want to see my mom cry over his stupid decisions. So it never was really a choice of not going, it's just kind of a no-brainer. It's so strange though...my parents know of everything but of course they're taking care of him until he's sentenced, so visits with my mom can get awkward. Mostly she avoids talking about him, but when she does...it's just strange, like she's talking about someone else, or like she's talking about him as if none of this stuff happened. I'll be sad for my parents, but relieved when sentencing is over so we can all adjust and fall into a new norm of life with a family member in prison.

Yikes, didn't want to rant but there it went...

J? Where you at, gurl? I want some line porn! I know you must be well into testing!


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - did he ever communicate with you after all this came about? Like apologize or explain or anything, or was it the end of all communication even from his end? You don't have to answer that of course. I'm just curious. And I really hope the sentencing will be like a door closing on this difficult chapter of your year/life. I honestly still cannot imagine the stress.

Sorry for lazy post... I read everything but got to get to sleep. I like this thread though. Whether you guys share ups or downs, and whether I respond or not, it's nice to feel part of this community and get away from my life for a bit and hear about others'.


----------



## claireybell

I'd be feeling the exact same Gigs! 

I timed those damn BH for well over an hr & they were roughly every 8 mins give or take a few seconds here & there, but as i get sleepy they tail off FFS! So again, i ended up going to bed.. Had a couple more that i could remember & then passed out! Its just a joke! So 'bump n grind' seems to def be doing something & i have to say they were bit painful last night, more so than the other night & i can def relate to those who keep going into hospital with 'false labour' im hoping that when i go in tomorrow morning i have already started dilating so the 1 Pessary will be enough to trigger proper labour! Feel like i have to try 'au naturelle' or il never get to experience it should we decide on a third later down the line but this one may end up in csection anyway you never know! Plus.. Ive buyed nibbles/food & drinks which are all packed in my hospital bag! Be a shame not to use them Lol! SO is supporting which ever i decide to do so f**k it! Induction it is EEEEK!!! Rant about myself sorry lol

Yes, where is J.. Want to see some pee sticks hehe


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Eeek good luck CB! Sounds like your bodies really gearing up for it! My 2nd pregnancy I was contracting regularly, went to hospital then they'd just stop! MW said it was really common, ladies just kinda freak when they get there so their body puts a pause on things! I don't think I'd ever walked up & down so many hospital stairs in an hour to try and get things going! Lol, good luck with induction, that would have been my choice too, child birth is an amazing experience/feeling, I think your right to try your best shot at experiencing it!

Just wanted to quickly update on the bleeding situation, so still no more blood since yesterday morning? Can't understand why it happened! I called them
Again and explained I wasn't comfortable being left with out being checked, so they put me on the monitor, there was an agonising 10 minutes when they couldn't find a 'trace' on babies heartbeat, she said she's sure she can hear it in the background but look concerned, two midwives later they found it, apparently she's transverse and tricky to find! (Hoping this doesn't mean she'll be breach) - got the all clear and went home, NHS are tight on offering scans, do u think the monitor is ok? Or would u ladies not relax until you've had a scan to check the placenta? At no point did the midwives mention the placenta, they just monitored bubs heart rate and movements? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## campn

Keeps- That's total BS! I would have definitely wanted a scan to see the source of blood! Where is it coming from!? Your cervix? Placenta? Just monitoring the heartbeat proves nothing, cause it means that baby is okay now but doesn't prove she'll be okay later. I don't want to scare you or anything but this is how I feel about it, you've come so far. Was the blood a bit mucousy? I'm hoping you just lost a bit of plug. 

Gigs- HAHAHA that would be weird if I cooked it! I can't believe all the emotions going through you and your parents now. My brother has always done shitty things and have always broken our hearts but not to that limit but even then, the things he's done were enough to have me and my sisters completely resent him. Like you my main worry is my parents and how hard they take it when he disappoints them. I've a son and can't even imagine how I'd feel. You love him and hope he'd change but at the same time the damage is too much.


----------



## campn

Claire I completely agree; you can always go for a section but trying for a vbac is still worth it, so you can later think well at least I tried and it didn't work out. Are you doing walking or bouncing? I think even getting into the tub may make your contractions stronger! Squating even! Either way she's coming in a few days!


----------



## gigglebox

CB, it does sounds as though things are moving along! If you don't go into labor before Thursday, I bet induction works well :thumbup:

Jez, I haven't talked to him since I found out some more serious things....i'll pm you. Unfortunately i don't have complete anonymity on this site as i do have a friend back home who occasionally reads my posts, otherwise i'd just spill it here.

Campn, sorry you can relate :hugs: having a crappy sibling is so rough. It must be so hard on parents, i'm sure they're blaming themselves or wondering what they did wrong.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, sounds like things are coming along. Fingers crossed. You are open minded about a natural birth and a section, either way you'll hold your little girl in a few days time :)


----------



## Jezika

CB - I dreamt that I logged on and saw a picture of you with Nuala!

Keeps - I'm in no position to give advice, though it's reassuring that baby is looking good. Did anyone at least mention some possible reasons for the bleeding (like a cervical cyst popping or something)? I'd maybe keep an eye on movement and if it noticeably slows then definitely go back to the doc. That's if you don't decide to ask for an u/s. I know how the NHS can be... I cried one time when a doc refused one, even though I was having the same kidney pains and repeated UTIs that I'd had three years before when an undetected abscess suddenly landed me in hospital for two weeks on IV, AND the docs back then had always recommended follow up. The crying did nothing. Ended up going to a different doc who actually had some empathy.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, pregnancy dreams are weird.. I dreamt that we had our baby but all we had was a hand knitted onsie that I came home in for our baby. Worst was that I didn't even know how to wash it. 

Ravens are still making me mad, but at least the garden is producing. First potatoes were ready to be dug up, beans are producing and tomatoes (not that many make it into the house, it's a plant to mouth thing, lol). Got a whack load of dwarf blue plums almost ripe and so are the figs. Never had figs before and it turns out I don't like them, except this house came with a huge tree.


----------



## campn

Pacific- All that sounds so delicious! I love figs but I grew up eating them so that's probably why. We planted a small fig tree last year but still nothing on it other than tiny buds so I wonder how long it'll take before it actually starts producing!


----------



## pacificlove

As I have learned, the fig tree doesn't flower, it just sprouts these buds along the branch. It looks like our tree is having an early crop as well as a second crop. However I have been told that our summer won't be long enough to ripen the second crop. 
I can't believe what prices people ask for figs here!! They sell for $1.50 each for the type we have!! 
Campn, how do you get over that super sweetness of the fig? I love chocolate and candy etc but figs are just too sweet. Haha


----------



## campn

I know they treat them as this super rare delicacy here and also super expensive! I know you can mix it with cheese, maybe cut it up in chunks and serve it with baked Brie and bread!? Some people put it on pizza but I've never tried this. Dried fig is SO good though, served with mixed nuts! 

I'm drooling right now.


----------



## campn

https://www.buzzfeed.com/christineb...ery-occasion?utm_term=.xm05vRAj6J#.jubW2OQP1p

I just had a big burrito bowl but I'm drooling again!


----------



## pacificlove

With brie might be an acceptable option. I might have to try that... Or with some proccuto ham?

So remember how a few weeks ago we were talking about gender/sex reveal and how sad that is.. well it gets worse. Just seen this on Facebook, but apparently we are to stop revering to babies and toddlers as he or she as they can not tell is their preference yet. Say babyself or toddlerself. How sad is that...


----------



## JLM73

OK quick update. I've had internet but deealing with psycho sick mom, and jackass ex hubs with him refusing to bring DS to the school he waas accepted to, I am OHHHH so not amused!!
He did finally bring DS to the school this a.m. but it's been atty heaven the last few days!
Waiting for DH to pick me up now.
Also I am SOooooo NIT oreggo as :witch: showed up 2 days early....


----------



## campn

Pacific I'm ALL for letting your kid decide for themselves what they want to be called (My son wants to be called Captain Hook) but come on, getting to THIS level is crazy and out of the norm. I saw someone on here weeks ago telling this mom not to put a bow on her newborn daughter or dress her up in pink! If we do that though, aren't we STILL deciding for them!? 

Oh I'll put 50 bows on my kid just watch me :p 

J- Big hug! I'm sorry hun, sometimes it feels like everyone is conspiring against us! Sorry the witch showed up!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- sorry Hun!

Pl & campn- wait what?! I know everyone is entitled to their own opinion but I just don't get it. I mean I don't care at all if mr son decides he wants to wear pink and play with Barbies but until then I plan an dressing him in the cutest little boy clothes and I'm sure anytime I leave them alone with DH ill come home to them completely in camo. However, that may have happened even with girls lol.


----------



## pacificlove

When our kids grow up they can tell me I was wrong, matter of fact they'll probably tell me I was and am wrong about a lot of things. Until then, they will wear whatever falls into my hands, pink, blue, yellow, green, etc but maybe not black ;) 
As long as the kid is happy and healthy who cares?

J, sorry af showed :hugs: chin up girl, even those of us that have a live in penis usually don't get pregnant the first month if we don't count your donor months.


----------



## campn

Isn't part of having kids and delighting in them is the dressing them up all cute part!? I mean I went to specifically shop for DS for every occasion and I squealed in his cuteness in a vest, bow tie and a beret for Christmas! 

Also seriously calling them "toddler self!"? If someone is calling their kid that I hope they can see a therapist for it cause the problem is their perception and not their kid's gender.


----------



## wookie130

CB - It's looking like induction is imminent tomorrow! Good luck to you, and have a healthy, joyful delivery...whether that be out the vahooty or the sunroof! Look, there's nothing wrong with trying a TOL (trial of labor) for a VBAC. Be prepared for the possibility of a c-section, and try to make some peace with that idea, and all will be fine. I mean, it'll either happen as planned, or it won't, and knowing how birth and babies go, if you expect the unexpected, your head will be in a much better place. :) Anyway, congrats in advance, and I can't wait to see how it all shakes down! :happydance:


----------



## Jezika

Well, my personal belief is that, for better or for worse, gender is a huge part identity, regardless of whether you identify as your "assigned" gender or not (or something in between). You can't escape that. Yes, kids can't tell us or even know which gender (or where on the spectrum, depending on what you believe) they identify with, but is it really healthier to just ignore ANY kind of gender identity? The vast majority of human beings do feel like their gender more or less matches their sex, so given that gender is so integral to identity*, why not go with the most likely gender until the child indicates otherwise? And in any case, when it comes to gender, I don't give two sh*ts about what colour boys and girls where. It's not colour of clothing that propagates the oppression of women or the expectation of men to withhold their emotions (and the many other ACTUAL problems with gender stereotypes). THAT'S the kind of stuff I care about, and calling my kid "he" or "she" certainly doesn't mean I can't address those important things when raising him/her.

* I know some people argue it isn't integral, and sure, I can perhaps imagine a future in which it doesn't have to be, but I think that there is no escaping it in today's society. Again, for better or for worse.

Sorry for the rant!

J - faaaack! What a biznatch! PL is right, though... even live-in penises = womp-womp. 

CB - Baby tomorrow! BABY TOMORROW! Or actually, in just a few hours for you maybe, since you're five hours ahead!!


----------



## campn

Jez- Completely agree! I think some people love to argue about it just for the sake of arguing, and just think that getting into debates about it makes them smarter than others or part of this huge thing. 

claire- I'm so so excited! I can't believe we'll see Nuala! I hope and pray you get the birth that you want, need and deserve and that it exceeds all your expectations! Baby bliss here Claire comes!!

Bree- How are you hun!? Been silent so my mind keeps telling me you're in labor!! Surely you must come on here and let us know first well right!!?? :p just kidding! 

Dobby- I'm thinking of you, I hope your days post cruise have been good <3


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls! 

Quick check in! Well, as adament as i said to hell with it about induction, i found myself booking a csection LOL! 

But.. Typically im pretty sure im in labour now!! :shock: 03:25 uk time here & since yesterday afternoon on/off Braxton Hicks that gradually got bit more painful, up until 9/10pm last night they started getting really painful lasting 40secs-1minute ish..! I fell asleep for couple hrs, just woke up 15 mins mins ago to awful tummy pain cramp lasting just over a minute & desp for a pee, OMG they HURT!! I was swearing rolling around on my bed, SO still asleep! Going to monitor for an hr & then call hospital eek! This could be it arhhh!!!!

Edit: forgot to mention i had Diarrhea twice yesterday, morning & about 1030 last night!


----------



## claireybell

If it is spontaneous true labour omg contractions reeeeeally do hurt! I may need more than gas n air hahaaa! X


----------



## claireybell

J whaaaaat?!!! Your periods are never early though are they??! Could it be the Soy affecting luteal phase?! Is it definate 'period' heaviness? How crap! Big hugs :hugs: 

Ooh just had another one 9 min interval & OUCH!


----------



## Jezika

Claaaaire eeeeeee!!!! What does this mean if it's true labour? That VBAC is still an option despite booking c-section? So excited for you!


----------



## Jezika

And please post a pic of you and Nuala as soon as humanly possible so that my dream can literally come true.


----------



## Breeaa

Claire!!!! Eeeeek! So excited for you to be in labor!!!! I'm doing a happy dance! Can't wait for an update!! 

Campn, I've been reading your posts but haven't posted because I'm lazy. Not in labor but had some diarrhea earlier and some Braxton hicks tonight. Probably a false alarm.


----------



## campn

Claire you're def in labor hun!! I think Naula will be in your arms TODAY! I won't be shocked if I wake up to a picture of her! I'm glad things started on their own! You got it mama! 

Bree- when did you go into labor last time!? Diarrhea is def a very promising sign! My sister is also 39+3 so I'm watching you both closely! Come on baby!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB!!!!!!! Yay!! I second Jez please post as soon as possible!! We're all dying here haha
Bre- I read your update and thought "bummer oh well she's still early" and then I look at your ticker your 39+3?!? What when? Like two days ago you were 37! Hopefully not a false alarm! Can't wait to see that baby boy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Only got back 3 pages 

My mom has a fig tree. Never ate one though lol

CB I hope it's labor and you can vbac! But either way excited to see an update of Nuala's arrival soon!

J so sorry AF showed up early/crazy mom and ex drama. :(

Bree also hoping you're getting ready soon. I also agree feels like I blinked and you went from 37w to 39!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, wishing you all the best for your delivery!! Happy and healthy momma and baby!! :) 
Post when you can, I am curious to know if you'll deliver naturally before they go in through the sunroof now?!


----------



## Breeaa

Campn, I went into labor on my due date last time. I'm actually hoping baby will come Saturday night/early Sunday when my kids are spending the night at grandmas. That way we can be like, surprise we had a baby over night! Otherwise I'll have to call mil to watch them if it's any other time. lol maybe I'm selfish but I don't want her knowing when I'm in labor because I don't plan on telling her or anybody the gender until our kids come meet the baby. I know that won't fly well with them so id rather avoid it.


----------



## Breeaa

I really don't want to go to bed now CB! Hope all is well. Maybe when I I wake up baby Nuala will be here!


----------



## shaescott

Ahhhh CB! Are you trying for w VBAC since you're in labor, or are you sticking with the c-section? I wanna see baby Nuala!

J I'm sorry you're not preggers :(


----------



## claireybell

Just waiting to be seen on Labour Ward now girls omg contractions really hurt!! Hearing other ladies screaming is making me nervous lol! 

On average the pains are 6.5mins apart roughly 40secs to 1minute .. They will check me to see if dilating etc


----------



## gigglebox

It's past 3am but i had to check on you cb! Omg hope everything goes smoothly! I remember finally giving in to the epidural, i was like, we'll i'm probably like 6-7cm because the contractions got so painful. Nope! Only 4! Still got the epi anyway.

I'll be more MIA than usual, i have my two besties staying here for a couple days, hence staying up this late. I'm going to be miserable tomorrow...


----------



## shaescott

Eeeeeee! Keep us updated CB!


----------



## Fern81

Best of luck clairey hun!!! You and Nuala are in my thoughts. Hope everything goes smoothly and that you can get some pain relief asap. Xxx


----------



## claireybell

Well, just been examined - 1cm! What a joke lol but contractions are like 5-10mins apart so its early & only reason i came in was because i were booked in, apparently my blood platelets are very low which can affect my pain relief i.e epidural.. They are doing my bloods to check them this morning ohhhh! But said i could go home after bloods been checked & see how things progress but they wont let me go to far as prev scar from csection they said..! 

Changed now, they putting canula in & want to break my waters poss, having a lil bit of pinky goo on tissue so my plugs coming out too eurgh! Lol

Thing is if they pop my waters contractions will be full swing & if i cant have Epi:-/ really like to use to birth pool :)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jezika said:


> J - faaaack! What a biznatch! PL is right, though... even live-in penises = womp-womp.

:rofl: the best description of a penis ever 'womp-womp' totally agreed!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww just caught up!

Good luck CB- I had to have my waters popped with my first as had been contracting for hours and was stuck at 4cm, it's not bad breathe on gas and it's over and done with quickly x

I hope labour is as easy and manageable as it can be, we're all thinking of you x

Camps- I agree with what u said, checking movements means squat, I want my placenta checked as the signs I had are also the signs of a small placental abruption (placenta trauma - daughter jumped on me
-red blood , small amount or lots - Yep,
-back pain/abdominal pain - Yep.)

I told them all this I can't believe they didn't even offer to check it! Will have to go back up there later it's a 5 hour wait to even be assessed and she said she can't promise they'll even scan me, and I have no one to watch my two kiddies (almost 3 and almost 5) wish me luck :-(


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Keeps :hugs: 

Waters broken, was actually ok.. Not allowed gas & air yet as they need to see if im 4cm or more uhh! Contractions are full on now! 

Keeps you had anymore bleeding or pains? Id be straight on phone really bugging them! Its terrible as they shouldnt assume all is ok & should be checking you out pffft!!!


----------



## campn

OMG Claire you're updating during labor! Look at you! You're my super woman right now! I hope you can get pain relief SO SOON! Be so proud of yourself. 

Bree- I hope baby comes then! That'd be perfect as the kids will be away, you won't have to worry about them! I'd love to go on a Friday too so we get 2 extra "vacation" time for hubby and the inlaws to watch Ben. 

Keep- Completely understand! They seem like they're just stingy and want to save on money, but a reassuring scan will take 5 minutes! I hope I didn't scare you xxx


----------



## Breeaa

I can't believe it's finally happening CB!!! And you're updating us while in labor?? You must be tough! I've heard the contractions are worse after your water breaks so hopefully they go easy on you. Any progress since your last check?


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry keeps. I agree they should've given you a scan to check the source of bleeding. Trauma to the belly is scary, especially when accompanied by blood. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck keeps! Let us know what happens!

CB, woohoo labor!!! The first baby of our group is coming! I can't wait to see her. Good luck to you! 

I'm confused though, why no epi after water's broken? I've never heard of that.


----------



## gigglebox

J, so sorry af showed :( what's with hubs?! He's being a difficult one lately, eh?

pl, had to say that my damn ducks are getting out and eating my tomatoes -.- not ammused! They ate every ripe tomatoe the day before yesterday, and i didn't see it until we went out to pick some to make salsa. Hubs wants to eat them.


----------



## gigglebox

The ducks, not the tomatoes.


----------



## Jezika

LOL Gigs. I definitely assumed the ducks. Maybe the switch the salsa for duck paté?

Kudos to you CB for keeping is updated mid-labour! I think that should be a contractual obligation for anyone on this thread ;)

Can't wait to hear about Nu-Nu's arrival! Thinking of you...

Keeps - that is just ridiculous, honestly. And what if waiting five hours is just simply not an option? I so hope you get seen ASAP, for peace of mind.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, thinking of you!! Hope all is well with you and Nuala! 

Gigs, duck pâté might make you feel better but I doubt the ducks will learn. Baby goat ripped off the cantaloupe plant and ate half of the broccoli starters before I caught her this Sunday. Add mad pregnancy hormones and it was not a pretty sight. Last night I trimmed the goats hoofs, I think she liked it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I'm seriously questioning having two boys in my belly. I really think it's a boy and a girl. I've been feeling that way but I was looking at the pics last night and one is for sure a boy but the other was harder to see. So I'm probably going back to get looked at again! I just don't want to announce it wrong.


----------



## campn

Green- Completely understand the uncertainty and doubts regarding the gender, especially since you got a very early gender scan. You're having the anatomy scan right? You'll definitely know for sure then! I also waited until mine to announce to everyone.


----------



## campn

Wait I said gender! I'm sorry! I meant the sex :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- idc what you call it! Lol we're having a party a couple weeks before anatomy so I just want to be very sure! Our tech has done it for 13+ years and she has amazing reviews. But I'm still questioning it. I think I'm going back next week. Lol I think DH wants me to because be kept asking me last night what I was going to do. I said I didn't really want to pay just for reassurance but I think it'll be worth it!


----------



## campn

Upload the scan picture? If she's very good and the babies were in a good position and the quality of the ultrasound was good I'd trust her, but for reassurance go with your gut!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'll post pics tonight! Hopefully I won't forget! lol one baby was in perfect position for a potty shot the other wasn't Ana we finally got him to uncross his legs but she could only her a side view. I think it was because the other baby was in the way or something I don't remember.


----------



## wookie130

Things must be picking up on the Nuala-front! Haven't heard from here in a few... :)


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie that's my guess, I keep checking back for a cb update. Lol, in the meantime I know that I'll have different things on my mind when and right after giving birth ;) 

Mrs G, go with your gut! Plus you get to see the babies again, nothing wrong with that ;) 

All our animals are going to be so disappointed when the Baker in our basement slows down in the fall. Today our chickens, geese, goats and one sheep got to share the peels, cores and End pieces of 80lbs of apples.


----------



## campn

Claire- I can't stop checking! I'm thinking of you and yummy little Naula! 
Hope you're both doing wonderful!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry I've been AWOL AF showed up 2 days ago really wasn't expecting that with all the BD we got in I really thought we had a good chance


----------



## Breeaa

I can't stop checking for an update either campn! 

J sorry af showed. :hugs:


----------



## campn

Lots of lurkers too!!! :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just waiting not so patiently over here!!


----------



## shaescott

I'm lurking too haha! Checking every once in a while for updates on little Nuala!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wooo, looks like I arrived back just in time! Can't believe there's babies coming immediately and in near future.

To answer the question about no epi even though waters broken - you need to be at least 4cm dilated here to get epi, unless you're being induced with drip. Laying back on a bed or giving epi too early can slow labour down, they like you to keep upright and mobile as much as possible.

Also, 10dpo today and this happened...

Should be around a bit more now that wine is off the menu and I'm back in baby mode again...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

M&S! You're preggers! Congrats! :bfp:


----------



## Jezika

Congrats M&S!!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats M&S!!!!! :) Also lurking for Nuala's arrival! Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Breeaa

Congrats M&S!!


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats M&S! 

And yes can't wait to hear if Nuala is here!

Afm we finally got into our house Monday night but we only have the basics so far. I'm off tomorrow and daughter is gone to visit cousins for the weekend so hopefully we can get a lot done unpacking wise...

On the Ttc front we better get to BD cause I'm getting ewcm like there's no tomorrow! Haven't gotten as much in as I want this month due to late nights moving heavy things like appliances


----------



## campn

Congrats M+S!!! Stick baby stick! 

Claire- You're probably "trending" on Facebook and Google now! We're all thinking of you and Naula! :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Wohoo, congrats m&s!! No tweaking or squinting required there! Sticky baby dust!!

Tex, that's fantastic!! Enjoy your newly renovated home and have a glass in celebration for being out of mil house! Or maybe some celebration bd?


----------



## Michellebelle

Just been lurking lately, as I don't have much to report, but wanted to pop in and say congrats M&S!


----------



## claireybell

M&S congratulations lovely! :hugs: yay!!! 

Sorry for later reply girls, excuse the language but im completely fooooked! :sleep:

I never got my VBAC :( but.. Gas & Air wasnt cutting it after a while & i was literally screaming the room down! So from the beginning of when my contractions started & then they broke my waters, thought i were progressing as pains were just horrendous, at 4:15 this afternoon i had only dilated 3cm!!! I was just devastated & burst into tears uncontrollaby! Surgeon & midwive advised that due to no progression, they will csection me! So although i was so upset i was thankful as the pain was unbearable, SO was really great & i kept shouting out 'Wheres the fucking Anaesthitist' lol! 

At 18:07 Nuala Claire was born weighing 7lb 14oz :) she looks just like Riley did <3 il just upload some piccies xx

We havent fb announced pr anything but family & very close friends know :)


----------



## claireybell

Heres 1.. 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpswpzbtgpb.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

and the collaged one :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsg6i6ncql.jpeg


----------



## Jezika

OHHHHH MY GOD MY HEART LEAPT WHEN I SAW YOU WERE THE MOST RECENT POSTER.

She and you are so beautiful it's bringing tears to my eyes!!

Okay, let me actually properly read what you wrote instead of just freak out. But I feel so honoured that we got to see straight after close friends and family :)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! BABY NUALA IS HERE!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## claireybell

Haha Jez your so sweet! :hugs: 

Shes snoozing at the moment in the hospital cot next to me & shes not moaned once, 2 pood nappies & breastfeeding going well :) shes so good! 

Have to say, Labour bloody well hurts, i cant comparr the pain to anything lol but its diff for every lady :)


----------



## Breeaa

Congrats CB!!!! I'm sorry you didn't get your vbac, labor is brutal! What a petit little girl at 41 weeks. She is beautiful! I'm so happy she's finally here!!!!


----------



## campn

OMG OMG OMG!! I know we are only cyber friends but this left me all emotional and in tears! Congratulations Claire! She is so so lovely and beautiful and you look wonderful! You sure you just had a baby!? :D 

I'm sorry you didn't get the vbac but you deserve 3 pats on the back for going through it without any pain meds! 

I'm having a huge rush of oxytocin right now! She looks like she's bfing!! How's that going!??


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou Breea :) Its ok, my body just wasnt meant to labour!

Now not long & im eagerly awaiting your baba to arrive eee!!! Anything happening? How you feeling??

Bf going really well Camps :hugs: not long & your beautiful lil girl will also be here shortly after Breea's baby eee!! Omg i photo coloured those pics, i look awful! No sleep last night or tonight so far, feeling lots better after a bed bath :thumbup: 

My iphone has low battery so if i dont reply back straight away, its died & il pop it on charge tomorrow morning whilst getting up n about!


----------



## pacificlove

Omg, congratulations!!! What a cutie pie!!!! And I'll second the thought: are you sure you just gave birth? 
Rest up momma while you have the help of the hospital staff ;) 
Congratulations again, so very happy for you and your family :)


----------



## Breeaa

Lol nothing here! Just trying to get last minute stuff done and keep house clean while I wait. I'm more tired than usual so maybe that's something. Plus my girl kitty is more cuddly towards me. Usually she wants nothing to do with anybody. 

I agree, you don't look like you just gave birth. I'm so excited for you!!!! Also slightly jealous that you have a squishy baby to cuddle.


----------



## JDsBaby

Long time lurker just wanted to say...

Congratulations to Clairybell!:flower: She is so beautiful! I agree you look amazing too


----------



## campn

Claire go and get some sleep when you can hun! Thank you so much for updating us but now your rest should be #1! :hugs:

Bree- I can't wait for you to have your baby too!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

OMG she is perfect CB, and you look better then I do on a good day! Lol Hot mama! If i wasnt broody enough.. I am not! Please let this be our month! I can't wait to see some more babes :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB she is so beautiful and you look gorgeous after birth :) big congrats

M&S congrats on :bfp: :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- oh my gosh she's gorgeous!!! And wowzers no wonder look at her smokin hot mom right after birth! Congrats!

M+s- congrats!!!!! 


Quick update from me- I called the ultrasound place and the owner looked at my scan pics and said both babies look boy to her. So I'm trusting the two professionals. I'll post a couple pics when I get our of bed. when does this magical 2nd tri energy come?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lame reply (just assume all of mine will be lame for a while)

J I feel you. It's the pits.

MS that is one gorgeous line! Congrats!

CB love that you were updating while in labor! Hella beast mode! Nuala is stunning and so glad to hear the poop chute and Bf are going well! Rest up

Tex hope you get that BD tonight

Pl duck is delicious those buggers better watch out 

Everyone else love ya


----------



## mrs.green2015

Baby B potty shot. 

Sorry it only lets me upload one at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Side view of baby A. Best view we got of him.
For those of you who can't tell the long things are his legs and above that is supposed to be his privates.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mrs.green2015

Baby B with the same angle as baby A in the previous pic to compare
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats CB! She is gorgeous and you look wonderful. Sounds like you've got yourself an awesome little one!


----------



## Michellebelle

Green, I don't know anything about reading scans, but based on your descriptions with the photos I'd say two boys too.


----------



## campn

Green- They both look very boyish to me! The side view is actually the most accurate, it's the nub shot! Definitely looks like a wiener to me! Boys oh boys! They're flashing it! :D


----------



## campn

To show you what I mean, they call it the angle of the dangle, if it's at 30 degrees or more to the spine it's a boy, if it's parallel with the spine it's a girl. 

Post it in the gender prediction and get more opinions! Or just go to another scan, it's another chance to see the babies too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

I see winky bits on both babies but I agree gender prediction section ftw


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, for the energy: any day now! I am having to control myself so I don't over do it. Today I swept the floor on my knees with a hand duster as hubby forgot to empty and bring up the vacuum from the downstairs renovation. (With all the mouse droppings in it, I don't empty the vacuum).
I'd say two boys too not that I know much about looking at ultrasounds since I didn't even look at mine. Haha

Dobs, duck is good, just to greasy! Hubby and I had duck last Christmas (turkey for 2 people, nope!). It was bought and it barely fed the 2 of us. We figured better try it before we butcher our own ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah unless you are eating it with rice (and even then) duck only feeds 1-2 adults usually. There is a way to make it less greasy. Don't ask me how. I just know when I go to 99 Ranch (Asian supermarket) I always ask for a dry duck 

Does anybody belief in contrast therapy for injuries? Icing then heating then icing? My pt and two massage therapists want me to do it but so just laughed saying ice on a nearly 10 year old injury was pointless


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, is that a cooked duck you get? When I made it the recipe said to flip it and let the fat run out every 45 minutes which was 3 times over the cooking time. There was a lot of "juices" that ran out. Made a delicious gravy though!
Dang, now I want duck... Or maybe just some baked chicken skins with my favorite spices.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it is cooked. I couldn't cook a duck if I tried. I know I super want duck now

My back has been hurting for four days now... Mild but it hurts :(. Feels bruised but doesn't look bruised


----------



## pacificlove

Ouch! Did you go down the water slide on your back on the cruise? I tend to hurt my back like that when going down waterslides like that. 

Oh man, this baby has changed its movement strategy this week. No longer the gentle poking around.. full on "let's stretch mommy from the inside out" . heck, I can feel baby "structures" (for lack of knowing if it's a foot, knee, elbow, hand, head, etc) through the belly. Baby seems to like my left side right now, belly is bigger on the left and there is something hard (back?) against the belly wall and something smaller near the public hair line (a foot?). Feels weird. Haha. Turning just now seems to have eliminated some lf the super weird being stretched from the insides feeling.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh CB!! - congrats on a beautiful baby girl. You look amazing! Enjoy every second!! X

M&S - Yay!! Bfp! Woo! How are u feeling about it all? X 


Just a quick post- hope everyone's ok! X


----------



## wookie130

CB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats to you and your family - she's gorgeous! :cloud9:

Drink her in, seriously. Nothing beats those skin-to-skin cuddles...those little snuffly sweet noises they make when they're brand-new, their lazy little facial expressions, their tiny fingers and toes...ugh! Sorry...seeing that pretty baby of your has kicked the baby fever into high orbit for the morning. LOL!!!

I'm glad she's nursing like a champ so far...the pooping is a good sign, for sure!

How are you feeling? Have you been up and about yet at all, or are you still pretty numb? I will say a prayer for you when it's time for you to take your first poop post-op. LOL! That's always...interesting. :rofl:

Anyway, she's beautiful, and I can't wait to hear how your son reacts to meeting her, if he hasn't already! <3 Take care, and God bless.

Campn, Pacific, Breea, Keeps, Jez, and M&S (yay!!!! :happydance: stick, baby!!!) - you're next!!! (Sorry if I forgot anyone!)


----------



## gigglebox

Yay CB! Baby Bell is beautiful! i know the process wasn't exactly your first choice, but at least you did get to experience some laboring. It sucks, lol! So keep the photos rolling in! Glad she's already latching like a pro :thumbup:

Funny thing is, I felt kind of bummed out when my friend recently gave birth and facebook pregnancy announcements and such, but for you CB i have no feeling of jealousy whatsoever, i'm just happy for you! 

M&s, amazing line porn girl! That's a fabulous line for 10dpo. Did you tell your SO? What was his reaction and how did you tell him?

J, :hugs: i'm so sorry this wasn't the month :( but i really feel like it's only a matter of time now. You have a proven baby maker live in now, so i know it'll happen for you soon. Hang in there! How are things with hubs?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, sorry about your back :( anything in the core sucks so much to injure! Hope it heals fast.

Pl, i think the type of bird also plays into the greasy factor. I've heard wild game ducks are greasier than domestic. We haven't processed our own yet but we do occasionally buy breast from the store and i don't find it greasy :shrug: 

Green, those totally 100% look boy to me! Eeee! Two little princes on the way! Reminds me, my friend with twin boys is having their bday party on sunday...uuuggghhh i'm so exhausted from my friends' visit these past 48 hours, doing anything right now feels like a task and a half.


----------



## Fern81

Congrats congrats Claire!!! I'm so happy you are both doing OK and that she's safe and sound!! Xx

And to you M&S, may this be the start of a happy and healthy pregnancy :).


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, good point on the ducks. I am supposed to have some hatch over the next few days, I do plan to keep a few drakes but some will hit the table so we'll see. 
On another note, we've had our road side egg stand for ~5 weeks now. At this point I am out ~$50, yesterday's loss of $10.50 sent me over the edge and posted a rant on the local community Facebook site. Turns out I got a lot of support and a few new customers. Now lay ducks, lay! Oh and don't pi$$ off the pregnant women!


----------



## M&S+Bump

CB, she's gorgeous. So squidgy.

PL - how does the roadside stand work? What's happening, are people taking eggs but not paying, or outright stealing money?

Green, look like little winkles to me too, but I vote another scan anyway (says the girl who had two scans in one day with Ella, NHS one and a private one JUST to make sure...)

I text DH while he was driving &#128514; He had only just left the house haha. He sent me back a smiley face :rofl:

I think at the moment I'm neither here nor there about it. I had an inkling from last week when I started having hot flushes at about 4dpo, and struggled to keep my eyes open on the way home 5dpo and the tiredness never lifted (not so bad if I'd been on the train but I was on my bike - not ideal for falling asleep on!) I am cautiously excited I guess - I'm not overly worried that I'll mc again, but I'm not as keen to shout it from the rooftops either as I was last time. That was my last FRER and I don't think I'm going to buy any more - great line progression meant nothing last time so no point wasting money. The line came up straight away so I believe it and have some ics and a CB for back up in a few days... Not like me at all to be so patient!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ms I love the idea of not buying more tests and just enjoying it. Testing is such s pain. Have you told the doctor?

AFm I haven't done anything. I've been nothing but lazy. The only thing that could have hurt my back was carrying around my electronics last Sunday all day because I didn't want to check them into baggage storage or kayaking last Wednesday but idk. It's not bad enough to take any meds but definitely annoting


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - I know nothing about contrast therapy, but if it can't harm ya, it's maybe worth a shit?

PL - Also keen to hear how roadside egg tame works. And I've been having the same baby movements recently. She's poking out to the left of my belly button (midwife thinks it's her feet) and there's another part of her down by my groin. She's been going wild today, and I feel violent kicks seemingly in every corner of my uterus at the same time!

Fern - how is everything going?

Keeps - did you get an u/s in the end?

M+S - that's a good attitude right there. I suspect things will be just fine this time

J - isn't life JUST like this? That the first time you have the highest chances is the time you get AF early? Fate has a sense of humour. But next time can definitely be a goodie!

CB - LOVE TO YOU AND NUALA!


----------



## Fern81

Jez- nothing new to report. Still no symptoms, just a huge bump and getting fat because I'm still ravenous all the time. And super tired. How is your dissertation coming? I would love to read it!

Green- there is no such thing as second trimester energy. It's clearly all a conspiracy to get us through first tri :/. I can't say if your babies look like boys because I have very little experience lol! I think they should have a cute little label at this stage :). 

Pacific sorry I've been meaning to answer- our house is old (60 year old brick house) and sturdily built BUT the previous owner made/built many, many nonsensical "renovations" and messed up all the interior fixtures of the house. Eg he built an upstairs shower out of ceiling board and tiled over it without waterproofing!? So after we used the shower for a month it started rotting & leaking through the ceiling. Now we have to repair the ceiling and rebuild the whole shower, starting by ripping out the bathroom walls. Actually all the tiling needs to be redone in the bathroom too, all the tiles are loose in the centre and started breaking as soon as we started walking on that floor. The kitchen tiles were placed right onto the previous vinyl flooring = came loose and now the whole floor needs to be redone. The interior walls were all repainted, 2 different types of paint on top of each other without prep in between so now the top layer of paint is peeling and has to be sanded off before we can repaint it. Etc etc etc. Stupid people! So expensive :(.

Claire- sending you good wishes for the newborn days! She is so perfect. :)


----------



## gigglebox

What happened pl? How did you lose money? Do you have to pay for the stand ?


----------



## pacificlove

Fern: I started calling people like that a$$hats but then I also call the geese that who will not leave my feet. Bathroom renos are such a pain. Ours has the floor falling out underneath it. Hubby wants to replace the water chugging pink toilet from 1957 (I kid you not!) This weekend.. so we'll see if I have a bathroom at all this week.

Dobs, hope your back is better soon! Rest up girl.

As for the roadside stand: it's just a cooler on a table that I put eggs, a money box and an ice pack in at the end of the driveway right by the road. Payment works via honor system. Lots of farmers do it around here and it works for the most part. Now having had this Facebook conversation, a lot of local farms only sell direct to the customer from their front door due to the same issue I've had of people just taking the produce and/or money.
We have lots of local farms that sell eggs, veggies, fruit, etc. It's sad that the honor system is starting to fail.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry all, AF from hell grrrrr.
I did however start checking some places online that I can get Clomid without a prescription I'm thinking that's going to be the way to go now.
Huge *CONGRATS CLAIRE AND NUALA!!!
*

Also CONGRATS *M&S!!!!*


----------



## JLM73

Sorry I'm a craptastic poster because I'm on my phone still just wanted to say congrats mrs. G looks like two boys!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I am dying at the maybe it's worth a shit


----------



## gigglebox

Lol dobs, i thought the same.

J, where did you find clomid??? Is it expensive? 

Bummer pl, people can be so horrible. I just hope whoever took the money/merch really needed it.


----------



## Jezika

Wow, I totally didn't realize I wrote that. But now I kind of prefer it as a phrase.

Fern - there's nothing wrong with uneventfulness. Also, I had a bump in, like, two minutes, and now with four months still to go, I'm scared I won't be able to get to out of bed soon... or fit out the door. As for my thesis (bless ya for asking), I handed in my first draft tonight. 70 pages of BS (which is not even that much, judging by other people's). It's the kind of research paper that could be good if I hadn't made it so shit. Happy to share, but it really is shit. The art is in hiding how shit it is. Sorry, I seem to be obsessed with the word shit. 

PL - can't believe people do that :( I bet they think, "well, they wouldn't have used an honour system if they didn't expect SOME to go missing." Or sure, as the admirably less cynical Gigs says, maybe they genuinely needed the eggs and could't afford them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl agreed with gigs that sucks. I have had my purse stolen, my iPad stolen, a bunch of stuff... My mom always tells me that usually someone steals because they need it more than I do. That ipad may have been entertainment to me but dinner to starving homeless kids whose parents lost their jobs. Most people are just a**hats but it made me feel momentarily better


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez yay for the first draft. I feel like everything is bs but I majored in sociology which is bs

So apparently you can make transgender and/or infertile sims now


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, sounds like you are having a grant time with your thesis ;) you'll be glad when it's done. 
How is the pregnancy treating you?

Gigs, I hope someone just needed them.. but then why take a full dozen or even 1 1/2 dozen when I do put out half dozens too? 
In good news, someone did pay up their outstanding dues. Found $15 and no eggs missing when I checked last night. My faith in people in this small community is being restored. 
Now if only those silly ducks where done molting.. I have 4 dozen eggs spoken for and half a dozen sitting in my kitchen. 

Dobs: with food being stolen I hope it's people in need, electronic devices i think it's people hoping to make a buck (hopefully for food?)
I remember mom telling me a story of how her dad always walking past a beggar coming home from the train station after work. Sometimes he'd leave him a bit of change. One day grandpa was late and he saw the beggar get up, walk around a corner and get into the back of a limousine. If that was 50 years ago, how bad have things gotten today?


----------



## campn

Dobby- Infertile sims!? Is that what they also call them? It sounds sad and I see it hurting lots of women. :(


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, I love the sims games!

J, I hope the clomid works first cycle for you!

Fern, I think until baby starts kicking pregnancy is pretty uneventful. Unless you have awful morning sickness. You'll have energy soon though! I think mine came back around week 18-20. Then left again shortly after. Lol 

Mrs- definitely looks like two boys to me! I think you're safe to announce. 

Jez, how's your pregnancy going? Anything exciting lately? 

CB, hope you're settling in and enjoying those new baby cuddles!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

wookie130 said:


> Campn, Pacific, Breea, Keeps, Jez, and M&S (yay!!!! :happydance: stick, baby!!!) - you're next!!! (Sorry if I forgot anyone!)

--omg I didn't realise there was so many of us now! Eeek, I can't wait till everyone on this thread is knocked up! X


----------



## campn

Bree!!! Where's baby!? no news from my sister either! Guess no early babies on here! I don't blame them, I'd love to snooze in a warm dark place and be uninterrupted during my kicks and jabs! 

How you feeling?


----------



## Breeaa

Feeling grumpy and annoyed right now. This baby needs to come now. Last night I couldn't sleep because my hips were numb from the weight of my belly. It's been going on for a while but last night was the worst it's been. The skin on my hips/legs has been sore for weeks because of it. I'm just ready to be done. I don't know how CB managed to go for as long as she did. I really hope this baby shows soon. Ds was born on his due date and I keep hoping I'll get lucky and have another born on its due date.


----------



## campn

You and Claire are super moms! I'm already complaining and bitching all the time I've become so obnoxious and annoy even myself! 

I think you deserve a warm bath tonight and maybe take a Tylenol?? I kept waking up every hour last night cause I was in so much back and pelvis pain.


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovelies!

Omg ive hardly slept lol!! Shes a very cuddly lil madam! Riley adores her <3 

Oooh Breea your a Watermelon.. 40wks tomorrow eeee!!!! Come on baby Breea we need to see you :hugs: Have lotsa sex, i swear my last hump is what triggered my labour even though i was devil woman possessed the last hr Lol! 

Im Def not a supermom camps haha! I wanted to moan but was sad about not being pg anymore its weird.. 

Going to have a read back in just a minute :) 

I collaged a pic of Riley & Nuala at same age, uncanny!! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsw2ldpmpu.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Have to say its lovely that i can lift & move my legs without spd! It wont be long girls X


----------



## claireybell

MrsG your scan pics are lovely, definate boys :hugs:


----------



## campn

Claire I was just thinking of you and was about to write you on here! She's just so so gorgeous! I love cuddly babies, I hope you can get some rest and a few hours of sleep very soon! I remember even a 2 hour nap made me feel like a new person! 

Lotsa love!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Ladies
Late checking in, but yay back home for 3 days.
Ex hubs was a TOTAL ASS last week not telling me what school he would show up with DS:saywhat: I literally threatened every legal action possible, and surprise DS waaassss where he was suppose to be. Grrrr that man is just an evil ass!
I nearly MISSED DS's FIRST day of Kindergarten over his stupidity.
Also have a boatload of school supplies I never got to drop off not knowing if DS woul;d be there or who KNOWS where.
Will check Monday with his teacher.

Also I always get CRAPPY AFs after usinbg Soy, so headaches daily etc grrrr
It's wrapping up now, but in trying to find a LOCAL Canadian pharm I can trust to get the Clomid, it Def won't be here in time this cycle as I am like cd5 tomoro, so just gonna do a supp free try again, tho I am really bummed I can't get the Clomid NOWWW:brat: LOL

*CB* Baby pics are gorg! But I really see YOUR face in Nuala's proifile!


----------



## campn

J, why don't you ask your doctor for clomid!? Have you asked and been told no??


----------



## JLM73

Cuz they don't take me insur, and hubs doesn't kick in until end of year, and will be Uber expensive!
Also my current insur doesn't cover the specialist nor the Rx:roll:


----------



## claireybell

Can you buy it privately from a Dr? Clomid that is.. Or is that privately via Internet? Either way go for it, twins hehee!

SO is going to have to watch Nuala after a feed today as ive had 0 sleep again last night :( actually just sat here & cried, shes falls asleep feeding & unlatches, il pop her in crib with wrapped blanket she been feeding with wrapped around her & still wakes straight up! So typically, no actual sleep since last Tuesday night uhhh!


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, sorry you're feeling so crummy these days :( you know what i'm going to say....PEDICURE TIME!

J, that's awesome you found a clomid source without having to go through dr's. Sorry you have to wait a month to try it but yay for it coming!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh cb that sounds miserable :( the lack of sleep in the beginning is seriously the hardest. I am soooo not looking forward to it! I'm sure you're doing great though! Crying is just part of adjusting :hugs: this stage is only just passing. Won't last forever! Hang in there tough chica


----------



## DobbyForever

Lame reply they don't label them. It's in the customize gender settings. Things like 

does your sim wear from the masculine or feminine wardrobe
can your sim pee standing up
is their body masculine or feminine
can they get others pregnant, be impregnable, or neither


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Gigs, you really forget how tough early days are :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Have you & SO seen each other much since your holiday cruise Dobs?


----------



## Fern81

Hope the first few weeks go by quickly for you Claire and that you survive! 

I'm seriously petrified of having a newborn. Everything I read and everyone I talk to makes it seem really hard and quite honestly, the picture I have in my mind is of a traumatic few weeks :/ please tell me I'm wrong! 

Infertile sims? When it's randomized by the game fair enough... but I personally think it's a bit disturbing to choose to impart a disease, even onto a virtual person.

Breeaa hope you have your baby today as you've been hoping to! Sending you a lot of positive thoughts for a speedy and healthy delivery. Xx


----------



## wookie130

Fern- It IS tough, I won't lie. But, somehow, in all of it's difficulty, it is the SWEETEST, and absolutely most precious time of your life as a mother, and it goes so fast, it's unreal. I love having a newborn, however...it's the toddler stage I definitely struggle with a bit more, to be truthful. The cuddles, the naps, the bonding time, rocking with the baby...it's just wonderful, and while it can be tedious (when baby is fussy, and inconsolable, the horrific sleep deprivation, the sore nipples, the 8 million poopy diapers, etc.), all of the tough stuff does get trumped by the loving awesomeness of it all. At least that was my experience. I know other people who really don't care for the newborn stage at all...but me, I LOVE IT, and absolutely savor having a tiny one to snuggle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed newborn is like awful awful awful then something amazing happens that makes awful not seem so bad after all. I would claim those words as mine but I stole it from the backup plan lol

As for choosing that, I think if it was paired with the family aspiration then that's mean but it is also a lot of people's reality. I know that I rarely create sims in my likeness, but when I do it bugs me that I can't find curly hair. 4 sim generations and they still don't have anything close to my hair. So for people who want a sim in their likeness and if they are infertile I could see that. Or people who see it as if their sims had a vasectomy or tubal ligation.

Part of me is unamused by the pc culture of it but the other gets it


----------



## campn

So sorry Claire! I know it's the most exhausting mentally, emotionally and physically, I'm not looking forward to it either, but it's one of those things you forget and miss once they grow out of it! Motherhood is insane! 

Ben was an angry newborn I always say :D you just touch him and he wails. Ungrateful kid!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Newborn stage f**king blows. I have no idea how other mums manage it, I barely survive it with a whole host of babysitters and a stay at home husband. I left a baby group when Nat was about six months old because yet again reading in the morning about how unbelievably tired they were because OMG this kid is still waking up for a 3am feed, why won't they sleep through - when I had again seen every hour on the clock as I had the past six months - caused me to throw my phone at a wall in blind rage, start bawling my eyes out and run downstairs to hurl Nat at DH. I told him to remove everyone from the house for as long as possible because if I didn't get some sleep, I was going to slit my wrists. Not deep enough to die, just deep enough to get hospitalised so I could get a rest. And that was WITHOUT the postnatal depression I had the other two times :haha: He never slept a full night til 2 years old. And still often wakes now.

Ella thankfully was a marginally better sleeper. 

Newborn stage - unless you happen to get really lucky and end up with a baby that actually sleeps (I've heard stories of sleeping all night at 8 weeks old but tbh, I don't believe them) is just about survival. Chocolate for breakfast, slings, never doing any housework, sleeping sitting up for half an hour and considering it enough to keep going...

Why am I volunteering to go through this again, again? :rofl:


----------



## campn

m+s: the stories are REAL! I know moms who their 2 months olds were sleeping 6-8 hours stretches! 

Even the pediatrician told me 50% of babies sleep that long at 8 weeks and I was like wow, not this baby!


----------



## M&S+Bump

6 hours is not all night to me :haha: 7pm to 1am is no good! (not that they did even that til much later...)


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, I'll be honest,mnewborn stage is rough times. The thing is, it's all the sleep deprivation. Every scenario you deal with would be so much easier to handle, had you been getting enough sleep....but you don't. So your patience is limited and your temper is shorter. BUT....the time flies by so quickly. And all the baby snuggles are lovely...and then one day, that little baby smiles at you and your heart melts because it's the first time they give you something back for all you've done for them. Truth is, you'll find you'd do it all again for them, even if in the moment you want to huck bottles across the room or punch the wall (i have done both). 

It can't be THAT bad, right? I mean, many of us are doing it again...

I'm actually afraid to play sims because i'm positive i'd get hooked on it. Same reason i've never played candy crush.

OH, dorgot to mention i did a thing yesterday....bought a baby girl outfit off the discount rack at walmart. I have never done that, i.e. Bought baby clothes before getting pregnant. I have neutral supplies, but not clothes...it was a pink onesie (spaghetti straps) and this cute shorts with strawberries, cupcakes, ice creams, stars, etc. on them <3

Also, i asked Des if he wanted me to have a baby, and he says, "Mommy! I want a sister!" I nearly bawled! I think even hubs' eyes started to well up!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww Gigs that's so cute that des is ready for a baby/sister :)

And lol 6 hours is not all night to me either. Even 8 is like naaaaah momma sleeps 9 kiddo


----------



## M&S+Bump

That outfit sounds adorable Gigs.

I gave up playing Sims after Joe came along - I couldn't afford to sit down for a short game at night and next look up at 6am, not having realised what time it was! I still miss it. I even have a plumbob tattoo.

Candy Crush is evil. But I'm now so heavily invested in it emotionally that I can't delete it - between that, another candy game, Restaurant Story and Pokemon, it's a wonder I ever look up from my phone... I played Candy Crush all through each labour! It's my comfort blanket :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ms pics or it didn't happen lol

Yeah I mean sims 1 and 2 an expansion would come out and next thing I knew I had been up all night playing. But 3 and 4 I get about 2-3 hours in and am over it lol

Oh and gigs pics of the outfit plz

My version of candy crush is futurama's game of drones


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry didn't read too far back.
Dobs, sounds like Des is ready for a sibling! 
Btw, my duck hatch went terrible. I have 9 ducklings but the last 2 were an assisted hatch. So disappointed. I looked into all of the unhatched eggs and they were all fully Developed, some had a lot of liquid in them and others still had their yolks not fully absorbed. I'd almost say they drowned in the egg but I never added water until lock down. :(

I play candy crush, actually I have been stuck on the same level for months so haven't played since yet I won't delete it. Haha.

As for me: baby has moved in under my ribs. I have felt kicks right under my ribs which would explain why I have been struggling to breathe of i slouch...


----------



## M&S+Bump

One of the girls at work has been stuck on level 400-something for ages - she asked me what level I was on, because apparently this one level was impossible... I had to check but needless to say 400 was a distant memory..


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't know anything about egg incubation (our one attempt at incubating our lizards' eggs was a dismal failure) but that sounds sad :( nine is better than none, though?


----------



## TexasRider

I just looked up my candy crush level.... It's 1176.... I feel like a loser now lol I am definitely obsessed. I don't play everyday but usually pretty close to that. Unless I get stuck on a level then it's a hiatus for a while.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha omg I love you ladies

Pl sorry about the lame hatch. 9 out of how many? :(

My drone level is like 256


----------



## JLM73

Hi all
*CB* get a Co-Sleeper!! it goes right beside you IN bed, low sides, baby can see you, smell you, you can keep a hand on her and most play music or the heart tones they heard IN the womb! They are pretty cheap! A MUST in my book!!
Also no worries.... Just think Babies have had 24 hr CONSTANT food/ temp maintenance and cushioning for 40 weeks...it's ABnormal to think they will adapt soon to being awasy from that.
And most Pedi's will tell you NOT to let a newborn sleep many hours as their blood sugar can drop in those early weeks, so I always did co sleepers, and mince ate every 2-3 hrs, but slept fine between as did I .
Our world is so much louder, colder, and smellier than what they knew for 40weeks! Like a new planet :haha:

As of right now I have been up 61 hours :shock: Insomnia sux without Sleep meds, but I know for sure I can't sleep without my newborn within reach- so co-sleeping is a blessing:hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*M+S* OMG OMG!!! I have been on restaurant story and Bakery Story for yearrrs!!! But totally ditched them for moths over the new game My Cafe!!!! You MUST try it soooo addictive!! With a really cool mysterious story line btwn all the reg customers characters!!!


----------



## Jezika

Ah, I've also avoided downloading Candy Crush through fear of addiction. I do play a game called Cooking Fever, though, which is maybe like the other restaurant one someone mentioned? I LOVED Sims (I think I had Sims 3 quite a few years ago), but didn't really have patience for developing story lines and relationships etc. I mainly enjoyed using the cheat for unlimited money so I could build amazing houses. I tried to recreate real houses too, which was tedious. Wish I still had the game, but probably wouldn't be conducive to ensuring graduation :$

PL - This hatching business sounds pretty complicated. How many eggs were you hoping to hatch successfully? Also, silly question, I know, but how do you ensure they've been fertilized? Do you buy them like that?

AFM, whoever asked about how the pregnancy is going, it's going okay. Just sucks to sleep in the heat (no AC in bedroom) and my bump as mahoosive, but baby moves a lot and I can often feel her little body parts poking out. A few times recently that I've slept on my right side, I've had pain under my right rib. Not sure if that could be anything to do with baby? My uterus is 24 inches high so it shouldn't be...?

J - shame we can't buy Clomid OTC here otherwise I'd mail some to ya. I did check, and I think only online places do it even here. Sorry to hear ex hubs has been a w*nker, btw, but glad the school thing *seems* to have worked out.

CB - Awww sorry you're not gutting much sleep. I'm sure(?) it can only get easier. Oh, and in your pic of Nuala she's wearing the same hat and onesie that I bought recently, so I showed DH coz it's cute to see what it looks like with a proper little baby wearing it :)

Oh, I hit the 24-week mark tomorrow, which means viability milestone! (Btw PL I was meaning to congratulate you on yours!).

Gah, I JUSt saw my supervisor sent back the draft of my thesis (my heart leapt), so I'm gonna assess the damage and hope I don't have to do too much. Oh man, I'm actually sweating with anxiety.


----------



## JLM73

OMG "Ramsay Dash"!!! just downloaded it sooooo funny - he scolds and curses you when messing up :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, let us know how the prof rated your thesis. He worked quick, so maybe he didn't find too much?
I hear you on the massive feeling and getting poked in all kinds of places. Yesterday's and today's heat is just unbearable. I hope the heat spell is over soon, although the garden is loving it and producing.
As fkr fertile hatching eggs: you can either crack a few open and look for a white dot with a bullseye. That means fertile. If it's just a white dot, the drake didn't do his job.
Method 2 is to start the incubation and shine a strong light into each egg after a few days (I usually give that a week) If you see veining it's developing. Or it will continue to be clear.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, i know nothing of incubation, or at least very little, but i think i've read developed embryos that don't make it could be a humidity issue? Sounds like yours may have been too high with all the excess liquid you experienced. Just a guess, but definitely worth looking into.

Dobs i'll get you that pic of the outfit tomorrow.

I'm only CD10 but already getting left sided ov pain. Womdering if i'll ov early this month? Or hopefully just gearing up for a super strong ovulation this month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, almost bd time! Are you doing anything special this month? Opks, temping, etc?
I wondered that too if the humidity went too high, but the incubator that does everything automatically, never went over 65% during the hatch... Ugh...

I think the 2 ducklings that have some yellow on them should be mixes, my flock isn't 100% pure Cayuga.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160814_182925.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jezika

Awww, they're so cute!

My supervisor didn't really rate my thesis, just made some changes and suggestions. Tomorrow I have to make the changes and then send it to the other person on my committee, who's going to do a WAY more thorough job than my supervisor, since he's not involved with my research so kind of approaches things from an outsider's perspective... and also doesn't know why I've done questionable statistical analyses, dropped certain measures, or really done any number of weird things that I had to do while trying to polish a turd, so to speak, so I'm sure he'll be highly critical. Then in two weeks I have to submit my final version to a third person who's never seen it, and give a 20-min presentation for my defence a week later to all three committee members, followed by being grilled about it for three hours. And whatever changes are suggested then, I have to make over a single weekend otherwise I won't get everything done in time to graduate. If the final reader suggests changing my stats on the defence date, I'm fooked. Might as well attempt to learn Mandarin over one weekend. If that happens, pulling the pregnant crying lady act is definitely not beneath me. Not that you asked or need to know any of this, sorry! Arggghh.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez*- Luv ya- wish I could get clomid in the states without Rx lol
I am gonna have to get it from Canadian Pharmacy....which from what I see is generally offshore/India/Czech Repub etc....:roll:
Why can't things be easy ....

I debated usuing Soy again ystrdy cd5 but opted NOT to as I am soooo over nasty AF/weird opks when I am normally cd13, and STILL seem to be near that with Soy.
It's just given me heavier AF, multi +opks, and temp shift normal time, but stays High so I keep getting hopes up :brat:
Booooo!

Side note- I am actually old enuff to recall the orig KFC ( chicken) commercials with the Original Col. Sanders- sweet old man...I find the NEW Col. Sanders Extremely CREEPY and annoying...


----------



## wookie130

J- Good luck procuring the Clomid. I'm still waiting for friggin' test results, and I'm on CD 8, so unfortunately, I can't use Clomid this month...I'll have to wait until next cycle. I ditched the soy too. I found it to be screwing with my cycles as well, and I feel like I'm only just getting back to normal.

M&S- I AM one of those women who had a baby who slept through the night (8+ hours) at 7 weeks- no lie!!! Now, I formula-fed her, and I think that made all of the difference. She slept like shit until we decided to move her into the nursery at 6 weeks...once she was in her crib, in her own room, she then slept wonderfully, for whatever reason. Now my son was a different story. We did co-sleep with him (we didn't bedshare...ummm, not into that AT ALL), but he slept AWFUL until damn-near 10 months. He only began sleeping 4 hour stretches at a time at this point. 

Oh, speaking of my son, he turns 2 today! It's his birthday! <3 <3 <3 We had his big Thomas Train party yesterday, and it was so much fun. We had both sets of grandparents over, and he chose to go out to eat at McDonald's for his meal (lol), and then we came back, opened 8 bazillion Thomas-themed toys (and he also got a Thomas comforter and sheet set for his big boy bed that he's not yet using...he's JUST about crawling out of his crib, so it'll be soon), and then had cake and ice cream. Once everyone left, both he and Hannah utterly collapsed, and took a 2 hour nap, which was nice for US. :) 

He's got his 2 year well-child visit tomorrow, and I know he gets tested for lead, but I can't remember if he's getting any vaccinations. Poor little mite. We'll see.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww wook <3 happy birthday Oscar! My son is also a train kid; totally obsessed. 

About soy, i've read a bunch of conflicting info on its helpfulness -- some swear by it, but some research shows it can really jack up your cycles. Thus, i'm not messing with it.

I'm not doing anything special for this month, although temping may be on the cards for next month. I toss and turn a ton at night though so i'm not sure if it'll be effective for me. Also if i make it another month, i'll be putting in a amazon order for opk's and hpt's. So nothing crazy this month, but next month i'll be pulling out the big guns.

Also, i'm going to try hard to lose some weight and not weigh myself until af is due, that way if i get a negative hpt, maybe i'll be uplifted by the weight loss...in theory.

Jez, what is your thesis on anyway?

Pl, what other breeds do you have? I think you told me but i forgot. Looks like maybe some blues or chocolate mixes there. I wonder if they'll keep the bib when their feathers come in...


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, it sounds like it could still be a lot of work, or not if the prof likes what he reads... My brother is currently working on his paper for his Dr title, I think he wants to be done by November, it's due in December. He's book smart ;) 

J, is it easier to get clomid from Canada then the USA?

Wookie, happy birthday to your little guy! Fingers crossed for you that the "terrible twos" are just a lie!

Gigs, there are a couple of runners, a Welsh Harlequin and one Ancona duck mixed into the flock.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- this isn't what you want to hear but I highly don't recliner just buying it online. Even with the best sites you'll have no idea what you're getting. It just seems too dangerous. The three times I for sure ovulated 2 times were on clomid one time was on black cohosh. I would start there. I've heard mixed reviews about soy but there's actually a published study about cohosh and clomid.

Pl- oh my gosh look how cute!! When I was younger we had two ducks (who knows that kind) and one ended up being male and they had babies and they were the cutest things ever!!! I will always remember them following their mom around just like in the cartoons. 


Everyone else sorry I'm really lame. We've been so busy and I've been so miserable I'm probably no fun to be around right now anyway.


----------



## FutureMrs

Wanted to pick your guys brain. I got a positive OPK yesterday morning and PM. We BD Thursday Saturday and twice Sunday. Last night I woke up in the middle of the night with a raging UTI, I'm on macrobid now. Opks are now still dark but negative. Do you think I ovulated still? Does this mess up our changes? Hubby is hesitant to bd today due to the UTI but if i try hard enough he will. What do you guys think?


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* No worries. I was in the med field for over 20 years,and we have local places that can test what pills are, not to mention PDRs ( Physician's Drug References) identify pills via numbering, shape color, stamping maker etc, so it's not too hard to ensure they are the real deal.
I would be getting Clomiphene 50mgs, and they throw in some free Viagra:rofl: LMAO hubs does NOT need it trust me but he wants to try it :dohh:
Like our usual 2 hr sessions aren't long enuff hehe.

Not sure if the Canadian pharm is easier, but I am about to call the local store front for one near hubs house.


----------



## campn

Completely selfish overjoyed post but my sister had her little baby boy today! Right on his due date! Her water broke last night and she told none of us, just headed to the hospital and had him today! She said she pushed for two hours poor kid! :D

He's so beautiful!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww congrats to your sister


----------



## gigglebox

Future, i'd bet you still ovulated given UTI's don't cause your entire body huge stress, like the way a cold/flu would. Just my guess though...did you have any other signs you may have ovulated?

PL, do you have drakes in all those breeds? I think the "tall" gene in the runners in dominant, and since they don't appear to runner-like, i'd bet they're WH or ancona mixes. I bet a cayugaXwelsh would look really neat, color wise! Can't wait to see how their feathers come in.


----------



## gigglebox

For dobs
The outfit that ensures the next baby will now be a boy LOL
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- aww yay!!! I'm SOO excited for her. Especially after all she's been through.


----------



## JLM73

*Camper....*:trouble: you KNOW we need ya to sneek a pic :haha:
CONGRATS to her so glad everything went well!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that is adorable! And I know how you feel.... After all that boy stuff I bought now I kind of want a girl


----------



## campn

Here's a couple! I'm in complete awe of this rainbow baby, it took so many tears and heartbreak for her to get here but he's finally here! 

Now I'm extra impatient to give birth!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## JLM73

Ahhhhhhh!!!:cloud9:

I soooo can't wait to get preggo! Just look at the shot where he's like WTF?? where did all this space come from?!?!:haha:
You can see how he was curled up by his lil feet bending up too Sooooo CUTE!!!!

STATS?? how big??


----------



## campn

J I know he's like in total shock! Like noooo it's so cold and bright here! 

He was 7 lbs 1 ounce and 20 inches long!


----------



## mrs.green2015

He's beautiful Campn! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jezika

Aww, congrats, Auntie Campn! He's a real cutie, and it really is so moving that he's her rainbow baby. Have you met him yet?

Future - the two cycles that I used OPKs, my surges were so short that one time I didn't even catch the positive before it went down again, but both times I definitely ovulated. I would personally bet you did ovulate. Oh, and I had awful UTIs too :( Hope you feel better.

Gigs - that is the cutest outfit! Look at the shorts! I should really post some of my swag too, but it's all folded away in a nice box. Oh, and for my thesis I set up a choir for people with Parkinson's disease in the hopes that it would improve certain aspects of facial expressiveness (it did in some ways), emotion recognition (unclear) and vocal quality (it did in some ways).

Wookie - happy birthday to your boyo! Sounds like my kinda partay, though boooo on the vaccinations :$

PL - yeah I'm pretty sure it'll be a lot of work yet. Good for your bro though for being so near finishing his doctoral studies. I still have 3-4 more years even without a kiddo. Oh, quick question - how often do you feel your little one's body parts protruding out? I feel and SEE her a LOT, and last night I honestly had two huge lumps protruding out of me... it freaked me out. I'm scared she's too big.

J - So wait, CAN one get Clomid in pharmacies in Ca nada(like actual storefronts) without a prescription? What's this about random offshore places?

Dobby - I remember wanting a boy up till about age 18, then being indifferent for many years, and in recent years desperately wanting a girl. Weird that I changed my mind, but I think now I prefer a girl because I'm so close with my mum, much closer than my bro is (and much closer than I am to my dad).

Damn, forgot everything else.


----------



## FutureMrs

Such a beautiful baby campn! Congrats auntie :)

Jez I seem to recall you maybe having a UTI when you got your BFP? Were you on antibiotics? I'm getting there, the onset is always so fast for me but I'm prone so I know what to expect atleast i guess lol


----------



## Jezika

The onset was always so fast for me too. It was only hours before it all turned agonizing, if that. If I remember correctly, I had some antibiotics that were pregnancy-safe from before my previous CP when I thought I had a kidney thing and bullied the doc into giving it to me and then didn't take them, so I just ended up taking those.


----------



## Breeaa

Aww campn! Congrats to your sister and to you, auntie! Im super jealous. 

I'll go back under my rock now and continue lurking. :haha:


----------



## FutureMrs

I'm on 5 days of macrobid which is supposed to be safe so fingers crossed were still in! Hubby always blames himself if I get a UTI post BD and I can't convince him otherwise so I don't think he'll bd with me today or tomorrow.. Hopefully X 2 on the day of O and 2 days prior was enough! He's starting to enjoy/ get more info TTC so I don't to pressure him in to it.


----------



## Jezika

Ooh, yeah, I think you'll be good. I read somewhere that leading up to O and then especially day of O are most important. Gosh, I remember being so upset with my UTIs because they were so agonizing that even the thought of having sex with one was torture, but then I was scared we'd miss the window and all would be for nought. Stressful! And this is bad, but it's probably not coincidence that DH and I haven't had sex since conception :blush:


----------



## campn

Thank you all so much! I can't wait to go and see him, but they're 1.5 hours away so by the time we get there visiting hours would be over, also I'd rather visit her when she's all home and comfy! 

Bree, I'm sorry hun! I'm sure it'll be any minute now though! It's your turn!


----------



## Jezika

...also, I just looked at my preg chart and we didn't BD after O day. And that was the cycle where the +ve OPK wasn't technically positive, just close and then faded.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Well the storefront appears to be nothing more than a low price way to get Rxs but you DO have to have a RX grrrr

But cruising Baby Center boards etc I found where many many ladies got real deal Clomid ( and got preggers) from Offshore Shippers.

Basically the meds are made in Canada/India mainly and their FDA rules are pretty high compared to US, some even better :blush:
So I'm gonna give it a whirl. I don;t wanna give out our credit card info tho, so we are gonna load the $ on a Prepaid Visa card.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish long story short was about to drink and was like why not test and why is it always me with the weird Photoshop lines?! I have to fully enlarge the picture on bNb :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DobbyForever

J be carefulM. I know you are but I had to say it cuz I adore you <3

Future that's adorable that he thinks he causes your Utis lol. And that he is enjoying ttc more. I also think your 0-2 and 0 day is good timing

Campn he is soooo cute! Love that her rainbow is here!!!

Jez sorry she feels too big for the womb. I would be worried too but I am sure the ladies here will say it is totally normal.

That's all I processed. I am so tired lately.


----------



## JLM73

Ok so ummmm..... :-k I'm 6dpo today. ...AF justttt ended, and decided to try out a new opk strip to have a negative reference point for when i should get a +opk, on cd12.....6 days from now, and WTF...
 



Attached Files:







20160815_171953-1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you for your input I really appreciate it Jez! You've made me feel somewhat in this cycle now, we were both pretty disappointed because we had put a lot of effort into this cycle (exercise, eating well vitamins, etc).

He's a character Dobs lol but I love him. He's from a really large family (baby of 8) and is definitely ready for his own little crew. Lol

Where are you non pregos in your cycle?


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:friends: Thx hun....but I have a Mad Scientist of th Board Image to live up to!!:haha:
It won't make it here for this cycle, so I'll have plenty time for the pill ID place here.
:thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Congratulations auntie campn!! So adorable!

Brea, I can't believe you are officially due now too! Keep us posted!! Pretty please :)

Jez, as fkr the movement. I remember telling my midwife around the 20 week mark that I could feel baby kick, but other days not at all. Her remark was that it's perfectly normal and that we don't start counting movement/kicks until some point past 30 weeks (I forgot the week she said but sometime past 30). So I choose not to stress but also know that I definitely feel more kicks when I sit down or after food. Havent felt much today, but it's also awfully hot outside which I have read can reduce movement.

J, I second dobs statement, be careful with offshore drugs. Discovery channel recently had a whole 2 hour long documentary on it.... By recently I think I am meaning within the last 6 months.
Just make sure it isn't made in a weird country and that it actually is clomid! 

What else? Sorry if I forgot anyone.


----------



## DobbyForever

I that is super odd to have a positive on cd 6 for you. Did you take a hcg test just to be safe?

Future I'm around 10dpo based on opks. I didn't chart because my timing was awful and just felt like relaxing this cycle. Had a mild backache for almost a week now. Girls are hug, SO can't stop playing with them. Super bloated. Irritable. Tired. But I'm always irritable and tired.


----------



## campn

J, you're ovulating this early!?? Or just one of those weird things!? Are you taking soy!?

Dobs, I swear I see something! Did SO give you lotsa swimmers this time!??


----------



## JLM73

No* Camps* I skipped soy this time and have had a normal bleed AF so no idea wtf is up with the pert near + opk on cd6:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

i wonder if the lack of soy means an early o for you. But yeah that opk is like a hair shy of positive/positive.

Campn he gave me swimmers way out of range. I almost wonder if I Oed late in relation to opks and Oed Saturday then we dtd Sunday night and caught it. Or maybe Oed two eggs 12-24h apart and caught the second one? I remember feeling like O was possibly Saturdsy but without temps i couldn't say for sure.

My tummy is killing me today T-T


----------



## campn

I really hope you ladies are preggos, we need some new BFPS here! I miss seeing those two pink lines! I was cleaning the bathroom cabinets and found my pregnancy tests; they already look so gross and old, I can't wait for you to find yours in 9ish months and look back on this! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, congrats! You must have posted about the same time i did last, as i never saw them and had to go back. Sooooo cool you'll have your bub close with your sister! I'm so jealous! Now that it's taken us forever to get knocked up, all my pregnant friends locally have already given birth. It sucks going at it alone but, eh, did it once, guess i'll do it again. And hey, maybe i'll meet some new moms with similarly aged babies. Anyway, love the pic of your sis, i can totes see the resemblance. 

Dobs, if you want my blantant honesty, i see a line but it doesn't look like it's in the right place. I don't know what that means though.

J, that looks positive to me. Did you take another yet? Again, i don't know what that means. Maybe get in some jiggy just in cass...but that would be super abormal and early to ov now, right? How is your cp/cm?


----------



## campn

Gigs, I understand how it can feel like you're alone doing this! But in my opinion, being pregnant alone is also great cause you'll steal all the thunder ;) my sis and I constantly joked about how we are stealing each other's thunder :p 

Also they'll be in the annoying whiny toddler age while you've a super happy and playful baby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Random any thoughts on what would cause a thick uterine lining outside of pregnancy? Some of my cycles lately my gyn comments that my lining is thickened


----------



## campn

Dobby maybe it's old lining from previous cycles that didn't shed entirely?

Edit to add: You mentioned you may have a mild cause of PCOS? That could also cause it, according to doctor Google!


----------



## M&S+Bump

My cheapo tests only just came up with a visible line yesterday at 14dpo, and even at that, it was super faint - 10miu my ass! At 11 and 12dpo looked like yours Dobs. 

The more I read about the US health system, the more glad I am for the NHS - Clomid is like $9 a course or something ridiculous like that, how can it not be covered on insurance?! 

Campn, he's lovely. So many squishy babies &#128525; 

Soy did f-all for me other than make me so antsy round ovulation that I couldn't even concentrate at work and counted the hours til I could go and jump DH. No bfp though :haha: 

Wooks, Nat was formula fed from early on (other two were boobie babies til 6+ months) and he was the worst sleeper out of the lot of them &#128555; We tried everything - only bed-sharing worked to an extent and I'd do it when desperate (often) but he was so noisy and wriggly that I didn't sleep well when he was there. I really think it's just something that's built into them. Ella is a morning sleeper (she'll sleep til 10am left to her own devices) and even as a newborn would sleep the longest stretch from the early hours to late morning - Joe slept great in the evening but would then be restless from 2-3am and wake early - and Nat just full on wouldn't sleep. He's still last to bed and up first. Everyone says he's lucky he's so cute cos otherwise he would have been taken back to the shop by now, many times over :haha:

Oh, and I'm on Candy Crush level 1570 :blush: just in case that makes any fellow addicts feel better. The other candy game I play, I'm level 1400-something, level 60 on Restaurant Story lol with 5 million something coins.. Addicted, moi? Never...

Joe started school yesterday. My baby isn't a baby any more!


----------



## wookie130

M&S, every baby is so different. Hannah couldn't have been easier, but Oscar was difficult. She rarely fussed, and slept so well at night, took 3-4 hour naps during the day, etc. He was fussy, never slept, and I ended up having to wear him most of the time. Now that he's a toddler, he's still my tough one. He's wicked smart...he counts to 20, knows all of his colors ans shapes, most letters in isolation, and is highly verbal. His intelligence makes him exhausting at times. Hannah's very bright too...but she can be reasoned with, and she's a pleaser by nature. Ozzy gives no shits. Lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww yay for Joe! School is fun. :). Did he enjoy his first day?

As for clomid and insurance, most people are insured through their employers who pick plans focused on preventative healthcare. Clomid doesn't prevent employees from getting sick and missing work, it helps women get pregnant and then they or their spouse miss work. So it doesn't really benefit the employer. My birth control FREE FREE FREE though lol I can get an unlimited number of IUDs in and out, brand or generic bcp... They give out birth control like candy

And today's fmu on bottom taken at 4-5m
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gigglebox

Seeing a whisper line.

How did it dry?


----------



## Jezika

Hmm I'm not seeing anything, Dobs. But it's always hard on my laptop screen vs. phone. Also, if you really are 9DPO (or even less!), that's pretty early.

I get why employers offer insurance like that, which is why I don't think the onus should be on employers. I was so thankful to have the NHS in the UK, though Canadian healthcare is also good of course. Mind you, in the UK you pay a small flat rate for any prescribed medication (what is it now, UK ladies? It was like 7 quid when I last lived there), whereas here you can still end up paying whatever the pharm companies charge for big brands. But then insurance through work covers most meds, so it's nice to benefit from both. Oh, and in Ontario, one round of IVF is now free (if you meet certain criteria), and I think that's huge. It's weirdly nice to know the provincial government gives a sh*t.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dried with a weird thin line I zoomed in super close. The odd thing is that thin line was not the line I saw earlier it is too far away or maybe not idk lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

And nw Jez I can only see them on my iPad or phone with max brightness on. I see nothing when I look at the files on my computer


----------



## TexasRider

My insurance doesn't pay for infertility treatment either but will cover the testing. I paid $9 out of pocket for clomid one time and didn't even file on Insurance.

Afm on cd 14. Super positive opk today and temp drop. I usually O on the day of the positive opk. So I feel like O day is today. I didn't get to BD last night we were tired lol


----------



## TexasRider

Here is my opk
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I hope this turns into a real line for you! I remember your timing for this cycle wasn't great, so would SO be game for next month?


I just discovered a huge spider in my kitchen. I hate big spiders like that... You know the size where you need hubby to take care of it. I put on my girl panties and put the vacuum up against it, if the dog checks in on me, you know it's a big deal/scream as you feel the spider move through the handle.
Now my vacuum is plugged up as i vacuumed up some other stuff (gotta kill it good with other flying stuff in the vacuum, right?). And refuse to open it due to that spider. 
Now calm down my heart...


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I definitely think o day is today! Yay!

Pl ty I'm not convinced of anything especially given the timing. But ty! He says he is good to try next cycle because one of his tests is done and the timing with my job would be perfect.

And re the spider I had one of those a few days ago. Not fun.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S*:haha: I had been playing Restaurant story for yearrrrs
I'm lev 99 with 42 mill + coins hehe so you are not in the nutcase zone!
I am in the same range on Bakery Story
:blush:Honestly I dropped them like 6 months ago to try Restaurant Story 2 and Bakery Story2 and I REALLY like these much better! More customer interaction, missions for cool stuff, no need to have gems to get certain items etc.

Annnn :roll: as of the last week ....I have ditched THOSE for My Cafe which is very cool, and has regular customers that you help with their mysterious stories- you can still decorate, and hire barristas and servers too!
:shhh: and my newest love is Gordon Ramsay's new game ! It's a mix of Diner Dash but Hell's Kitchen allll day LOL. He chews you out or cheers you on with "F***king Incredible!) lol ( it's bleeped a bit) But theres many restaurants with new recipes added thru out, and many food types- fast paced the higher you get, but lots of boosts, helpers etc 

OK enuff about my love of gaming lol
*Giglette* I will take another OPK this afternoon. Hubs is coming to get me for 4 days at his place this evening after he's off work. 
He was a horny beast BEFORE I left but I was sick, then had AF lol, so as it's been all of 16 days since he got any luvin- I'm sure he will be thrilled to oblige :winkwink:
My CP is firm closed hard, and creamy so not time yet 

Gotta work on having my sexy back :rofl: cuz I feel like a lazy slug!
I did lose 5 lbs the last couple weeks but mehh...That was cuz I barely ate the days I was migrainey....think it's the soy and my BP meds :wacko:


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, get on that Pogo stick! 

Dobs, yay for hubs being on board for another month, not that you'll need it!
And aren't those huge spiders nasty! I don't mind the small ones, there are tons of them here but I honestly can't wait to free range some guinea fowl around here.


----------



## Jezika

PL - that spider sounds terrifying, and the the thought of feeling it through the handle sent chills through my spine. Spiders ruined my honeymoon in Costa Rica. There were 3-4 in the bedroom every single night and no way to keep them out with all the gaps and stuff (it was an eco resort), so every night was pretty much spent in hysterics and begging hubs to track down every single one. Awful. Oh, and the staff were like, "Oh, they're harmless." Okay, yes, I know that, but since when has a phobia been rational!?

Tex - that's a super duper positive OPK! Go forth and multiply.

J - I'm so tempted to get My Cafe now, but scared it'll take over my life.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, that doesn't sound like fun at all!! I am so glad we didn't encounter that during our honeymoon in st. Lucia.. rainforests and banana plantations near by. But maybe the resorts semi feral cats took care of them?


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, hubs wants me to get rid of the guineas, lol! They were an impulse buy...but they are SO ANNOYING. they were squawking outside my window at 11:30 last night, and have done it at 5 am numerous times. We wanted them out in the woods to pick off ticks etc., but mostly they herd with the ducks, then sit by our porch waiting to be fed. Night before last they swarmed our front little garden and broke off several leaves on our zucchini plant. Today they finally wandered into the woods, so we'll see what happens...

Woohoo tex! That's a very bright line! I'm getting ewcm and ovary pain (left sidebeen there a couple days now) so i think i'm right behind you :thumbup: tww buddies again! I hope we are both seeing double lines in a couple weeks!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww hugs yeah they would be dinner lol

Jez yikes! That sounds awful! SO loves spiders because he says they eat hugs that are actually bad to have in the house so he rarely agrees to kill them for me. But this one was too huge and I was not talking no for an option lol


----------



## pacificlove

Apparently if you have spiders in the house it means your air quality is good.. I have lots of those tiny bodied with the super long skinny legs in the house and honestly don't mind them. They stick to the corners, catch a few flies here and there and never ever bother me. They don't run. Haha

Gigs, I hope those guinea fowl still proof your hubby wrong! There is a lady here doing a rescue of a flock of guinea fowl sometime.. still waiting for her. Apparently they have been free ranging over an acreage for months now.


----------



## TexasRider

I hate spiders.... Ugh like don't want them anywhere near me! 

Gigs- I hope so too! Timing would be great. A May baby and I wouldn't have to go back to work till August!


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* My Cafe is GREAT! And it does kinda have layover time where you have helped, fed, created every weird drink etc they ask for etc poss, and the Cafe will be full of the reg customers- but wen you touch them they will flat out tell you I won't need anything for an hour...I'll be here another 30 mins... etc :rofl: Like GO AWAY! Stop bothering me while I enjoy my Mojito Espresso Be-otch! :shock:
LOL So you really can only power it out doing tasks, orders, getting gossip etc with them for about 30mins to an hour, sometimes a bit more, but they all have jobs and will sit for whatever time they say, then leave- that's when I log off and come back in an hour- your staff will handle them while you are away:thumbup:

*Big Spiders* EWWW!!!! arrrgghhh!!! NO NO NO!
Despise them INSIDE, outside they are fine if NOT near me lol.
I will wrangle snakes NO prob before I want to deal with huge spiders OR "Palmetto Bugs" :grolwmad: Uh No B*tch ! Thats just a nice word for HUGE FLYING ROACHHHH!

Can I just say I had to deal with small med and *PALMETTO roaches *at hubs house :shock: No F-ing way was I sleeping in a house with them!
He -being used to a leaky, disrepaired tiny house that's 64 years old....had no problem only dealing with killing roaches as he saw them come out:saywhat:

I had my first official *Queen J Bitch Switch ON* moment :haha:
Poor hubs was so distraught thinking I was gonna leave him lol. But for reals HELL NAW I am not living in a house with roaches.
He was only using Borax Powder ( the old school detergent method) :roll: OUTSIDE the house. Nawwww boo boo![-X=;
So I swept the whole house, behind things , corners and all, and showed him like *20 dead roach* bodies, those little German kind ( are they really German:-k ??) reg size, and a couple of the mammoth palmettos (shudder)
He said:shrug: "yea but they are all dead"
( this is the point I need an *exorcist emoji*...where you all can visualize him standing behind me, me facing away, and I slowly bug my eyes out and turn my head around backward to Glare at him with a low growl...)

I then forced a smile, dripping with sarcasm I am sure, I said "Honey...each of these were babies and grew to FULL size in YOUR house, then BRED ....those are STILL in your house...."
He got the point...gah ugh :hissy:

Sooo we immed went to Home Depot, and got the REAL Boraz Dusting Powder, and I used MY Duster applicator from the Do It Yourself Pest place to literally MAKE IT RAIN in that mofo....Only it was Borax...NOT money lol.

I dusted inside every cupboard, under sinks, any leaking areas, behind and under EVERYTHING standing.
Thus far I have won the small fights, but I get up at night and see teeny babies here and there in the bathroom.
Soooo, Gonna do another inside the walls dusting removing alllll the outlet and switch plates ( sigh and grr) AND I got a 3 pack fumigator, cuz the attic probably has some *Mother ship Sized Ass Roach* in there getting pissed I'm killin her kids :shock:
I will NOT go in there, as he has not been in there in 8 years ( tremble) AND, being a 1952 house, I would literally have to crawl on my belly thru it....which makes it very hard to scream and run from such said Mother Ship Alien Roach Mama....
NOPE Just gonna slide the attic cover off, insert the fumigator, and close the hatch lol.

Will fumigate the house when we can leave and take the dogs for like 5 hours.

In less creepy news here's my opk from today ( bottom) It's LIGHTER than ystrdy :saywhat: This seems to happen to me each cycle AFTER a soy cycle :dohh: Just hoping I don't O before cd9 otherwise the eggy will be immature !

Hubs gets me to night, so he will def GET me tonight :sex: :haha:
I'm not mentioning much about O this round, just gonna do what I can, and hope Clomid is here in 2 weeks!


----------



## DobbyForever

J that is all sorts of foul. I had roaches at my last place because it was a duplex and they nested in my neighbor's had and came in through the pipes and cracks of the old house. Ew. So I esd also guilty of just kill on site. Took my parents forever to get them out of both houses once I moved out. I brought very few things from the kitchen and bathroom because of it.

Hf bding!


----------



## campn

J, are they everywhere!?? Oh god I'd go completely insane. I freak out if I see one come inside from outside, like those huge ones! They used to sneak under the garage and patio door but I've started spraying cedar tree oil and I haven't seen one inside in 2 months! I filled a spray bottle with vinegar and water and added 10 or so drops of cedar oil and spray along the doors, inside kitchen and bathroom cabinets and it repels any bug away.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs not to be creepy lol but I am. Was catching up on your duck adventures and caught a glimpse of Des. Holy moly he is tall!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, J...hell NOOOOOOOO. I don't know about the Palmetto cockroaches, but the German variety carry diseases, and they are almost next to impossible to get rid of. The reason why I know this, is because our school building had an issue with them last year, and we all learned far more about them than we ever cared to. If there is ONE roach or one roach egg (and believe me when I tell you it is seriously nearly impossible to get all of the roaches and eggs in one treatment...it will take several consistent treatments, over an extended period of time), they will completely repopulate to the same level in about 60 days. Ewwww!!!!!!!!!!!!! And if you're seeing them out and about in the daylight, that means they are overcrowding, and running out of room in their hidey spots. Check behind your fridge, and your microwave...they love to hide out behind there. 

Okay, so my arm hair is literally raised just thinking about them. Roaches are no friggin' joke. Hubs really must take this seriously, J. It's not something either of you can live with...and it's unsanitary, and totally not good to bring a newborn into...they carry cholera, dysentary, and pretty much anything that causes gastro problems...they're VILE!!!!! I'd be leaving the place, and bug-bombing it to high heaven. Then, I'd have the outside treated. And then, I'd keep doing that monthly, probably for the rest of my natural-born life. LOL!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Roaches! Gross! The closest I've come to one was a dead one, it must have crawled into my suitcase in st. Lucia. I found it when we were packing the last evening.

Campn, does the cedar oil help against spiders too?

All I want to eat right now is that bag of chips in my pantry... But hubby says take it easy: the more I eat now the less chips I get to eat later. Oddly enough I weighed myself this morning and weigh in at a pound less then at my last mw appointment 3 weeks ago.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie is right. I used to watch "Infested" on Animal Planet, and there were a few cases of roach infestations being so bad (though people didn't notice because they either never saw them or saw one scurrying about) that the adults, children, and newborns were getting sick. Wait. The scariest one was this couple had a newborn and he got super sick. So they took him to the doctor, and he asked if they had pet rats or rats in the house. And he was like dude your kid is super sick and we only see this when exposed to rat pee. So they call a dude to come over and he checks the house... they had a huggggge rat nest in the attic (they thought it was like squirrels on the roof) and the nest nest was right above the baby's crib. EWWWWW sorry sidetracked lol

So I took a frer so I could feel good drinking. Making one more batch of fondue and then my tradition is to drink the rest of my cheap white wine that I use haha. My eyes are playing the see it don't see it BUT I don't feel anything. My heart wasn't racing, I didn't get excited. Which tells me that even if I see something it's the indent and the test is bfn. My gut hasn't really been wrong the last few months, and my gut says have that wine!

First pic is 10m clarity enhanced, second is that one's original, and third was 5m with clarity enhanced.
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 17









orig.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 16









1.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol but pl why can't you eat chips now AND later?! I am a bad influence


----------



## campn

J I agree I think you need pest control cause it sounds like they've made the house theirs, I've always heard if you see small baby ones or eggs it means they're living in the walls, you can't reach them! They'll drive you completely crazy if you try to get rid of them yourself! 

Pacific, it repels spiders too! I think the smell is just too strong for any crawly thing, heck the smell was too strong for me too! Definitely give it a try.


----------



## campn

Dobby I used to watch it too! Oh goodness!!! Some of those episodes have messed me up forever! There was a house with snakes infesting the foundation, crawling over water pipes! The family first noticed the water tastes bitter and dirty. Another episode this apartment was infested with POSSUMS!! 

Possums must be the ugliest creature that has ever walked surface of the earth. 

Also, I see a second line but I can't tell whether it's the indent or a line! Is it pinkish in real life??


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn I remember the snake one!!!!! So nasty. I know I watched the possum one but not remembering it.

I agree about the wall thing too. Especially if it's the place you two were talking about renting out.

As for the line... sometimes it looks pink, sometimes gray, and sometimes I don't even see it lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, you know how i feel about tweaking lines into existence! I do see it, but my guess is it's an indent given its shifty nature. I need a shifty eyes emoji.

Yes, des is a little beast. I can't count on my fingers how many times people have guessed his age higher than it is and/or tell me he's going to be "a bruiser"...which is funny 'cause he's such a gentle kid. He doesn't rough house with the other boys. He'll run around etc, but he's the farthest from violent as it gets.

And ew, bugs. Noooooo thank you. I don't like any of them, but i'll tell you, i have a genuine fear of long legged centipedes. I can't even look at a picture of them. My old office had them...one ran under my desk and i screamed like a little girl and climbed on my chair, and called a guy on the phone intercom at his desk and had him kill it. Another time there was one in the sink in the bathroom. I just saw it and said, "nope", and walked back out lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I'm with you Gigs about tweaking especially with how tests are these days/the curved stupidity. I've been fluttery and cramping today which points to spotting tomorrow which would be on time for the first time in cycles 

And Awww yeah he does look older but I got a sweet vine from the two seconds he was on camera lol

OMG I would die if I had that at work. I hated our bug and insect unit visit city. Do you find you have less bugs around with the ducks?


----------



## campn

Centipedes are things of hell. We seemed to have lots of them back in Chicago, but they weren't huge, most pics I see of them they're usually gigantic! 

When I was like 39 weeks pregnant with my DS I was sitting down on the couch and one crawled on my foot, I jumped and screamed, and then I go to the bathroom and a big ass brown spider behind me. It was after a rainy day and usually they try to find shelter, but wow, two nasty bugs in one day, I'm surprised that didn't break my water.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew. Just Ew lol

Afm the pre AF cramping is real. I wouldn't be shocked if she came full force a day either with how bad these cramps are


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Ew. Just Ew lol
> 
> Afm the pre AF cramping is real. I wouldn't be shocked if she came full force a day either with how bad these cramps are

Fx she doesn't show dobs! :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, fx that the witch stays away. You know I am not a big fan of those early tests... They just tend to give us all so much false hope.. :(

At my old work we used to have snakes come inside in the fall. Nights were getting too cold for them outside.. haha. I like snakes, which made me the official snake catcher especially for the military veteran with severe snake PTSD that he brought home from Afghanistan. We only had gardener snakes, which are harmless.

Talking about things crawling up legs. I've had a mouse do that one winter. We knew we had mice, set traps, secured all food sources etc and things got better. However the following fall we decided to get a cat. :haha: guess who won that battle?!

Cb, if you are reading, I hope you and your family are enjoying Nuala!! :) Happy times!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey guys, I'm really sorry I've been MIA, had quite a few family issues and with work I've just been knackered!! Anyway, randomly got the urge to POAS and well... What the hell XD is it just me???

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsh3pkmmpo.jpg


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry been silently lurking lol x

GREENY- those are definitely two boys! I've joined a group on FB about nubs etc and everyone shares their scans. I would confidently say your team blue times two! X 

Roaches- please. Just no. I can't even cope! I don't think we have them
Here in the UK?? Or very unheard of anyway, but when I webt to Australia to see my nanny her cupboard was full! I freaked! Yuck yuck x 

So most people get the whole nesting thing, and like to bleach bathrooms etc, well every time I hit third tri, I decide its time to put loads of pressure on myself and redecorate! (We have a ground floor flat, my girls have the huge bedroom at the front, and living room is a small room at the back of the house leading onto garden) well I've decided to switch them around, meaning new carpet, late nights painting/wallpapering etc, with both the kiddies off school for summer hols wish me luck! We only just decorated my daughters room 2 months ago with new carpets etc, now I'm ripping it up again, I must be mad! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## campn

Dobs no I hope that witch stays away and the lines turn dark! Fx!!

Bree, I hope you're okay and not too miserable! (Says the person who has complained since 28 weeks!) 

Keep, how you doin hun? Did that spotting stop? Baby moving in there like cray cray!? 

Claire, I hope you and Naula are doing wonderful! I bet she already looks so different!


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty- I see the line! Hope it keeps darkening for you!!

Keep- yes you are crazy lol kidding but yeah I hated doing my remodel. It may not have been so bad if I had been able to stay in my house while we were doing it but that was not an option.

Afm- good temp rise today so I believe O day was yesterday and I have pretty good chances. So we shall see.

Hubs qualified for another cruise to Mexico in late October so I have something to look forward to. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if I finally got pregnant now and then went on the cruise pregnant.... Just my luck haha but at this point I don't care when it happens I just want to have another baby!


----------



## gigglebox

Kat, congrats!!! H&h 9 months!

Keeps, love the colors, and i'm SUPER jealous of the carpet. I miss carpet so much. We have hardwoods and, though they look pretty, i hate them. They are hell on the feet and they hve to be swept daily and they scratch and UGH.


----------



## claireybell

Hello my lovelies 

Sorry havent logged in for couple days, its all been zzzZ's, Milk & nappies Lol! 

Im going to have a wee read back having a rare moment, Riley has gone to gparents :thumbup: SO is asleep on sofa & baby on the boob so im catching up :) 

Hope everyone is groovy & apologizing now if i suddenly post about 4/5 times as eachtime i turn a page it loses what i type pfft!!! 

Nualas doing really well ;) shes actually been really good, feeding & then sleeping inbetween so gradually catching up on some sleep! I'l post a piccy i took yesterdsy of her, its like having a barbie doll Lol so many clothes choices ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Cutey of Riley & Nuala :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsz4fsczb6.jpeg

And another last one ha ha

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsxnuklexl.jpeg


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHHHHH CB!!! Your absence is forgiven as long as you keep the baby squee coming! So precious <3


----------



## campn

Claire, I'm so glad things are going well and that you're sleeping! Seriously a one hour nap can make it or break it those first few weeks! 

Naula is so beautiful and so so sweet! Riley looks like he's so intoxicated and so in love with her! This girl will always have a big brother to protect her!


----------



## DobbyForever

Not awake reply

Kit definitely bfp! Congrats! Sorry things are stressful!

Bree how are you feeling? 

CB I love the way Riley looks at Nuala <3

PL aren't gardens super fast though? Non venomous or not I'm not chasing after one lol or I may be thinking of garters idk

Campn how are you hanging momma bea?

Afm no AF but she isn't expected until tomorrow or Thursday (if going by the last few cycles). Saw a shadow on my test but two days post first shadow I would have expected a clear line so calling it just the strip and moving on. Especially since I don't see it in the pictures
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, I see that line! Wohoo, fx it turns darker over the next few days :)

Awe, CB!! She's adorable and so happy to hear she is letting you catch up on some zzzzs. 

Dobs, I don't know if they are especially fast. We have no other snakes here to compare them too. 
I knew nothing about them when we first moved to Canada. So my 15 year old self took our dog for a walk and he stepped on one, it turned into him and bit his leg (or so it appeared). Now this dog had super long hair, but I freaked, turned right around and told mom that the dog got bit by a snake. We looked for the bite marks (found nothing) and just kept an eye on the dog. I didn't find out until the next day when I told a new neighbor about this that they were harmless. Worry and stress for nothing. I doubt the dog even noticed the snake.


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies
I am doing all the pest control, painting, wood repair, base boats install, and landscaping MYSELF lol. 
Hubs has verrrrrry long days at school doing both tutoring and teaching special ed kiddos, and i haven't worked since we met due to all the crazy house shuffling
So i feel like a noncontributing SLUG:blush:
Besides, hubs spends money like water grrr, and this is saving us a ton.
I am fumigation the entire attic right now lol. 
Glad it's cramped and sealed tight! 
We planned to rent his place, which is why i am getting this stuff done ASAP!!
TRUST me I have NO plans having a newborn here.
The house is physically solid, he has just been a busy teacher slash lazy bachelor for yearrrs lol. 
He's an amazing man tho, so i can def overlook this part. Even when he's dog tired he will go mow the huge yard, fighting off mosquitos lol. 
And really i can ONLY get things done when he's out, cuz he insists on helping hehe.

We have found several nice pieces of land but need this home rented or SOLD before we can put in am offer. I'm still trying for renting, as even tho his pay off is very low, it would require alot to pass a picky inspector, annnd the extra income each night would be great.
Market value we would break even selling it, as it's a very small 64 yr old home, with older neighborhood. ..nothing fancy mehhh.

AFM cd8, opk later, still holding. 
Oddly i am expecting early O !
My cervix is high, opening, and softening already, and that opk 2 days ago was pretty near .
Ystrdys opk was lighter, so will see.
Didn't get home until extremely late last night and hubs had to work this morning and stupid me left my cell phone back at my house an hour away so I had to turn around and drive right back and didn't get home till 3 a.m. gahhhh, so no bd last night, but for sure today


----------



## pacificlove

J, we would do all that work ourselves too. Why pay someone else thousands of dollars for work we can do, right? 
Do you think the soy might still be affecting the current cycle?

As for me, I had to get some more bloodwork done. This tech wasn't as good as the other one I have had until now. Her poke is still hurting an hour later where as the other one I never felt nor did she ever leave me with a bruise.
And right now I have more duck eggs spoken for then my ducks are producing... Lay ducks lay, be done molting! Gah!!!
They say: if you ever think your life is boring, start a farm!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well pl I think anything sleeker and faster than my ball is not worth chasing haha. I had enough trouble staying calm to pick him up haha

J that's sweet if you to pitch it and get it done. Sad to hear that even in FL teachers have to work outside of their job to make it. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

I think my O date is off. In the 16 non pregnant cycles I have as ovulatory, only two did not have bleeding on 12dpo. They were in my early charting days and were 14 day lps, possible chemicals but doubtful. The 3 13 day lps I have had this year I was spotting on 12dpo. Granted the day isn't over yet

Weird evap looking line but it came up within the timeframe. Suuuuuuper faint goes from the middle of the U up to the E. Crazy hard to see but there. Not edited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to say 
*CONGRATS KITKAT!!!!*:dance:

*CB* Gorgeous pics!!! So sweet with big bro! !

Also i snagged hubs wedding band that took SIX weeks to get made from an artist in East Europe. ...
We went oddball lol
His is a super cool Viking type dragon series. 
We both love dragon stuff.
It's HUGE as hubs is a big dude, and it's like size 13??!!
Sterling silver. He's waiting for the bluish patina to build up hehe. 
He is so sweet and got our names and wed date engraved too.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20160817_203947-1.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 5









20160817_204115-1-1.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 7









20160817_204143-1-1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Breeaa

Just uodating you girls before things get too intense, my water broke alllllll over my bed. Contracting but they're not too bad yet. I prob won't update until later tomorrow after I get home.


----------



## wookie130

J- Those rings are so cool! Very unique and ornate! We live in an older neighborhood too...our home is a little brick arts-n-crafts-style home from the 1920's...I believe it was built in 1925. 

Campn- You're KILLING ME with the centipede/brown spider story. That is literally like a nightmare for me. The only thing that could have made that worse, is if a big black wasp came swooping in overhead. Wasps/bees/anything that bumbles like a bee or possesses a stinger are my biggest fear. Ugh. 

And a mouse running up my leg? FORGET. THAT. I'd just lose my sh*t, altogether, seriously.

CB- Ummm...please DO NOT apologize for being absent around here. I think we all understand that you're tired, and SLIGHTLY busy, and healing up too! Those pics of Nuala (especially with big brother) made me die a little inside. LOL!!! :cloud9:

Kitty- CONGRATS :happydance: !!! That's a super line! Hooray!


----------



## claireybell

OMG Breeea!!! Hope it all goes well & hugs to you! Def update when you can :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

YAY BREEAA!!!!!
Cant wait to know what you have! !!


----------



## campn

Dobby, I really really really hope it gets dark!! 

Bree, Omg I'm so excited for you hun, can't wait for your next update. 

Wook, oddly enough bees and wasps don't scare me that much, which is weird! But I really do hate bugs, and I live in the wrong state for that. Everyone is like yeah but they help the environment and my thoughts are, well cute fairies could have done that job. Ugh


----------



## Breeaa

Got super painful and close together after my water broke. We're on our way to birth center now. Starting to rethink natural birth! Lmao


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeeeeee ahhhhhh exciting! Wishing you a smooth delivery! So excited to find out if your baby is a boy or girl! Eeeeep! I cannot believe you did it and stayed team yellow!

J that ring is epic! Love it! Makes SO's look plain. Lol just a titanium band (I think lol I forgot but we needed something he wouldn't break working on his motorcycle/engineering stuff). It has three black sapphires. He said they reminded him of our family. I thought he meant the two dogs and me, but he told me he liked mine better because it was less sad. He said it reminded him of the twins and me.

Wookie my fear is having something crawl up my who ha. The closest to that was having a bee sting me like soooo close. Omg I screamed bloody murder. It hurt so bad. I was like 5 in a swimsuit and it stung me almost right in the vag.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh Bre yaya! Can't wait to see if it's a boy or girl! I don't remember my originial guess....but i hope you get whichever you want!

I think i'm o'ing tonight! Pain is worsening and cm is good (ew yesterday, gone watery now which is usually does day of o), and cp is high/open :thumbup: i am very positive this cycle but also afraid of the let down that comes with that when i'm wrong...oh well!

Dobs, we had this chick in school taht was rumored to have gotten a tick bite on her hoo ha when she had sex in the woods. She was henceforth knkwm as "tick twat".

I see that line...hmmm.... :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg tick twat lol that's so awful poor girl. The question is... Did the y let the tick stop them? Lol

Are you going to get in some bd tonight?


----------



## campn

Bree, I think and hope and pray your labor and delivery will go so fast for you hun! I've guessed boy and still think boy, we gotta balance the scale with all the girls!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ladies does your stomach spasm? My tummy felt weird and was noticeably spasming so I held my breath and it's definitely spasming


----------



## pacificlove

Brea! Wishing you a smooth delivery! I can't remember my original guess... You can so it girl! :)

J, gorgeous rings! Wow

Dobs, I only get an occasional twitch/spasm in my eye lid, usually triggered by stress. 

Gigs, yay for o day! Hope you get the chance to jump on hubby and that you catch that eggy!! 

I am trying out figs at my egg stand. Haha. And have to admit that I feel bad for charging money for something I don't even like. Apparently they sell for $1.50 each at the store, so I figured 9 for $5. 9 because that's what was ripe today. And I've given lots away to family and friends.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I finally ate a fig! It was gross.... So I tried it on a cracker! Still gross.... Lol but I guess lots of people like them. My mom complains that people steal them from her tree all the time. The backyard never yields fruit or veggies as well as the front so she planted it in her front yard.

Long story short hope that they sell! I think that's a bargain! 

My eye twitches as well. It's probably gas. Lol but it's so rhythmic and just keeps going


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:happydance:
Yayyy! We just got our bd in :thumbup:
First this cycle. Hoping O is soon rather than drawn out like last cycle when i kept thinking temp would rise the next day. ..then the next. ..then the next lol
:dohh:
Laying next to hubs, in the afterglow:haha:
He always helps hand me my syringe and soft cup after, since i syringe up any drippings and reinsert and soft cup lol. 
He's so cute! He insists on "holding the kids" (cup o goo) to keep it warm while i set up.
:cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg the hold my kids is hilariously adorable. Glad you got the bd in and agreed defying FXed for an early o with no drama this time around


----------



## Jezika

Breea - eek! Good luck, and I can't wait to see what you're having either! I think I guessed boy?

CB - gorgeous daughter you have there, and your kids are so cute together :)

Dobs - I'm pretty sure I've gotten random repetitive twitches in all sorts of odd places. Actually, I DID get them in my abdomen a few months ago. Very rhythmic.

J - lol @ drippings. Not sure why that made me laugh.

Kitty - Congrats! I hope it's the stickiest of the stickies!


----------



## Jezika

Oh, also, I wonder if any of you have some advice. I'm a bridesmaid in my best friend's wedding in a little over two months, and I'll be pretty much 8 months pregnant (and guys, FYI I already looks 8 months pregnant). She'd like us to all wear the same dress. She's been looking at empire waist dresses so that I stand some chance of fitting into them. Only problem is that when I spoke to staff at J Crew (just one of the places we're looking at), I was advised not to order anything online till three weeks before the wedding, because that's when I will know what size I need (and can also order a bunch of styles and return any that don't work). But there is no way I can make everyone wait till that late before a dress is decided on! Plus one of the other bridesmaids lives in Grenada and will need to get and make sure she fits into her dress somehow there, since she'll only be in town for the weekend of the wedding. 

This is stressing me out. I'm pretty sure all the empire waist dresses I've seen had a waist that's still a lot lower than my bust or has a thick-ass ribbon, and my belly protrudes a lot RIGHT from my bust onwards, so it'll look weird. Plus a lot of the dresses are like $300-400 and while I am happy to splurge on a dress I can wear again, it sucks to think I will have to pay that for a dress I seriously will only wear once, since when else am I going to be the size of a baby whale? Add to that the fact that my neurotic mum is freaking me out saying I'm going to die from standing for all those pictures or slip and fall on stairs (lol). What do I doooo?


----------



## pacificlove

J, that's too funny. Hubby and I usually joke about me keeping his gift only once so far. :haha:

Dobs, right? Figs are gross!! Our tree produces some insanely sweet ones, mom said they would be good with proccuto ham. 
Too bad about people stealing them off your mom's trees. Maybe a sign like " fingers off my figs" might help? Our tree is so big, I need a ladder to reach anything so maybe don't prune it for a few years?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, buy it to a size bigger then you need and just have it taken in a few weeks before. 
One of my bridesmaids was pregnant when we bought their dresses. Her baby was 5 months old and nursing at my wedding. My friend knew she'd have quite the boobs (and yes she did!!) But would be shedding pounds off her waist. She ended up having just enough fabric for the top, took it in at the waist and had to have it shortened too as apparently only tall/big people have big chests. ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

That's tough because there isn't a lot of wiggle room for someone else's wedding. I'm sure the bride is stressed out to the max, but have you talked to her? I know the amount of money sucks, but just think of it as your wedding gift to her and get her something cheap off her registry haha. ;). But there are plenty of cute, cost effective dresses that are not brand name or wait for a sale. Maybe sign up for the j crew email if they have one to keep an eye out for a coupon when the purchase time comes.

As for style, I'm not sure what the issue with the style is. Let them order whatever and then three weeks before order yours. J Crew is a huge chain. There's a million of them here in the states. Unless it's a dress that is going out of season/style I can't imagine them not being able to get it to you in time.

And if they don't worst case then you have a slightly different dress. You're super pregnant. Nobody could be mad at your for that. Except maybe the MOH if she's like you are stealing my thunder

Also if it is that stressful.... How good a friend are you lol. Could you just ask to be a guest?

Idk though because none of my friends are married. They just have babies. Never get married. Or those that have weddings are family only. So I'm not up on my bridesmaid etiquette


----------



## DobbyForever

Or, if it is feasible, but multiple sizes and return the ones that don't work if need be but you mentioned they are pricey


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> Got super painful and close together after my water broke. We're on our way to birth center now. Starting to rethink natural birth! Lmao


Lol this is what i said after an afternoon if gas n air :haha: seriously though, hoping everything is going smoothly for you xx


----------



## Breeaa

Baby was born 16 mins after we got to the birth center. I arrived 10 cm!!!! The whole car ride I was dreading being in transition and thinking how much more pain I was in and I was in transition the whole time. Super easy labor and delivery. I am in shock honestly. I feel great and after 3.5 hrs we were leaving! We're in the at now on our way. 

Btw it's a girl!!!! I am in complete shock and kind of disappointed that I was wrong. I was so sure it was a boy! She was 7 lbs 11 oz and 21 inches long. She has super long fingers and toes. I'll post a pic tomorrow after her siblings meet her. 

I seriously feel great! I cant believe I just gave birth!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy crap! I saw you were the last post and I was like lol what if she had her baby. Naaaaah that's way too fast. But what if... I should click and you did! Ahhhh

I am so glad it was a smooth labor and delivery! You are seriously a beast and I love it! And so glad you get to go home soon. Awwww

Congrats on your baby girl! You know in most East Asian cultures long fingers are a sign of royalty.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I just went pee and there was a pinkish color on the tissue. Not spotting but just like a pinge tinge to it if that makes sense. So no idea what the mystery line was earlier because pink tinge means I either spot tomorrow (today I guess) and get Af on Friday or Af is coming today. The former would match the last two/three cycles. I last wonder if something changed and now my lp is 13 days and that's just a thing. Shrugs. Anyway we'll see.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ignore my pic yesterday, line was gone this morning -_- what the frickety frack.

congrats breaa!! I'm glad it all went well, I can't wait for a picture!!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats breeaa!!!! I'm so happy that everything went well! Enjoy your lovely new baby girl :).


----------



## wookie130

Breaa- OMG, congratulations, girl! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm so glad everything was quick and easy! What a wonderful birth! <3 Congrats on another lovely baby girl. Any names picked out yet? Pics when you have a chance, please! Cheers to you and your growing family! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Brea, that's great news! Did you tear at all? So glad it went great, but sorry it's not exactly the sex you were expecting. Still, i know you'll never be able to imagine life without "her"!

Kit, wtf? That was such an obvious line! Maybe a cp?

Dobs, bummer :( maybe you do have a new lp length now. At least it's consistent...?

No bd last night but hubs played hooky today so will try to sneak it in soon !


----------



## JLM73

:shock: HOLY SH*T ladies!! Check out my. 67 temp shift this morning! !!! :plane:I DEF O'd early, and its gotta be the prev cycle soy use, cuz i didn't use supps this cycle, and you all KNOW I'm a very regular cd 13 O girl lol.
I'm only cd 9 today, and my +opk was cd 6!
Wow...mind..blown lol
I had mild cramps before me n hubs DTD last night, and left ovary pain this morning!
I literally was cleaning alllll morning-dog room, beds blankets, cages, bowls, so i didn't even realize how much my temp shifted OR the ovary pain!! DEF jumping him when he gets here lol
WHO am I TWW buds with??? *Gigsey??*


----------



## JLM73

:shock: *BREEAA!!!! OMG OMG*
That's amaaazing! Super fast labor! !
And you were already laboring and in transition and didn't realize lmao!:rofl:
YES pls! I'll take a labour like that! 
And omg o was JUST gonna guess girl when i saw you posted already! !! Her name??


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez I'm with pacific on the dress, before our chemical I ordered a dress while we thought we would still be pregnant, for the wedding I'm standing in next weekend, I would've been due in September. I just ordered 2 sizes bigger so I could have it taken in. Empire waist should be forgiving as long as the girls fit in! Congrats brea on your baby girl!!!! Sorry the line disappeared kit what the heck. j and gigs get it girls!!! I'm 3 DPO so we can wait together! Dobby I hope it's not AF showing up :(


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, omg congratulations!! So happy for you that you had such an easy delivery, I'll take one of those!

J, fingers crossed!

Kitty, sorry the line disappeared, hopefully that test is just flueky.

Gigs, get on the Pogo stick, I thought your opk was positive??


----------



## campn

Breeee!!!! OMG!!!! Congratulations hun! So so glad your labor was so easy and so fast! Congrats on your sweet little girl! 

When I slept I actually had a dream about you, and you said I had another girl! And I was like oh I guessed boy though! :D


----------



## DobbyForever

J that's so eaely but oh well. Glad you caught it!!! I would have totally missed it!

Gigs lol "sorry boss I can't come in today.... Because I need to stay and and (insert inappropriate sex joke" my wife today!" That was not the original joke but as I typed it I couldn't help it lol

Kit that is very off your line disappeared. I hope it comes back =\

Ummm I feel like I am missing something. Oh Jez I remember someone on a dress show saying always order larger because taking it in is easier than creating new fabric or something 

Afm no blood yet but got the temp drop of doom


----------



## JDsBaby

Crawling from under my lurking rock...

Congratulations Brea on your baby girl:flower:


Back under my rock now....


----------



## Jezika

Breea, congraaaaats! I am so amazed and impressed by your most perfect labour! Why can't all first-time labours be like that!? Enjoy your little girly... you know how I feel about girls so I'm so happy for you. And can't believe there are so many girls a-coming now (though Mrs. G is doing an admirable job in trying to even that out)! I'm very curious about any other team yellows now. Anyway, can't wait to see pics of the little lady, and also to hear what you're calling her. <3

As for dress stuff, thanks for making me feel better, guys. I think maybe I'm unduly freaking out. I was scared even of empire waist because with a couple dresses that I have like that now, the waist is like a thick strip and it is still so low down that it protrudes out over my bump, so it isn't getting the slimmest part of me that's JUST below the bust... if that makes sense. But from what I've read and heard, empire waist is still the best way to go, and like you guys said, order a couple of sizes up. I'm just scared she'll go for the $430 dress, and with having to pay for alterations on top of that (to take fabric in if I order several sizes up) I'll actually be spending not much less than I did on my own wedding dress, and I won't be able to wear this dress again. Did I mention I am a student and have a baby on the way :p I do think my friend will be understanding, though, (and btw we're super close), I just don't want to stress her out cost stuff, esp. when I'm already being a nuisance with my pregnancy.

Kitty - that's weird with the line disappearing. Possible CP? Or false positive? How are you feeling about it?


----------



## FutureMrs

Can I just say how much I hate the TWW girls lol. I'm 3-4 DPO and want to POS!! Ahhhhh


----------



## Jezika

Oh gosh, yeah, the TWW sucks. Just keep really busy with other things! Only 4-6 more days to go. You can do it!


----------



## FutureMrs

My husbands away right now I need him to distract me lol, luckily I'm flying to Nova Scotia Saturday for the above mentioned wedding. Unluckily I feel odd about testing at my parents, but if any of you know Nova Scotians, particularly cape bretoners everything, especially weddings and rehersal parties involves drinking lol, so testing definitely feels necessary. Atleast I'll be distracted there!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hang in the future! That's why I loved the wondfo combo lol I could poas to my hearts content and not feel bad haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez Awww well I think as long as you talk it out with her/ the j crew people you can come up with a solution that works for all. And NEVER call your pregnancy a nuisance to people. If she put you in her party for aesthetics then she's a b (do people do that lol cuz it's in movies all the time) but she asked you to be there because she loves you so it'll be ok. Re the funds... I get it. My bestie is irresponsible and I am always turning her down because she wants to go places. I'm like look $20 for admission then parking plus gas plus overpriced food... That's a $60 day I can't afford. We had a breakthrough when she was like how do you save money? And I was like love.... All those times I tell you no haha. But yeah it's a wedding. So you can't say no but definitely keep an eye out for store coupons or sales. I never pay full price anymore buaha

And lol future have tons of fun! For what it's worth every pregnancy I got s*faced at like 7dpo and my gyn said it was fine just to obviously stop for my health and the baby in the future haha better start practicing your coyote ugly beer chaser spit routine


----------



## wookie130

Jez- Definitely hope you're not in the $400 dollar dress-zone...that's horrendous to ask of your friends/family to pay for a bridesmaid's dress. Hopefully you get it all figured out! :)

J- What do you think is up with your early O? I mean, early is better than too late, but if it's TOO early, then I have a hard time understanding if your egg is mature enough to be fertilized, or to become a successful embryo, etc. I don't know...

Breaa- Hope you and baby girl are doing well! Looking forward to hearing what you've named her! <3

Kitty- Awww, hun. That sure looked like a bfp to me, really. Can you retest in the morning, with a different brand? Perhaps the BFP was a faulty test, or perhaps the one you used TODAY was faulty...it isn't too common that you get that kind of a pink line on a crappy/faulty test, however. Hopefully it wasn't a chemical, but if so... :hugs: Definitely use a different brand in the morning, and retest. You're not out of the woods.

Gigs- Get to it! :sex: Get 'em!!!! LOL!

AFM- FINALLY got my lab results today. I'd say that took long enough! Ugh. 

Anyway, FSH, thyroid, AND progesterone were all NORMAL!!! I about fell off my chair when she said my progesterone was at a 13 - that's the highest it has been on it's own...probably since I've been in my 30's. So, it's looking like I won't be needing Clomid after all. I am going back to my OB to have yet another discussion on how she really feels my uterus would withstand another baby...her phone message to me just had me second-guessing too much, and I want a clearer response from her face-to-face. I'm on CD 12 right now, and waiting for my digi :) ...I got it on CD 13 last cycle, so maybe tomorrow will be show time. We'll see.


----------



## DobbyForever

I almost asked my bridesmaids to buy a $400 dress.... Because they were forced on me (sisters in law) and I knew they couldn't afford it and it would cause drama and then j could choose my own bridesmaids.... Same reason I wanted a destination wedding. I'm kind of a b irl....

Wool that is wonderful news!!! I am so happy to hear that!!! Hopefully the convo is s good one and you get that smile! I'm thinking about going back to digi opks but I'm so broke and I don't get paid for another month and a half


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congrats Brea!! Sounds like a perfect labour! &#128513;

Kitty, I got a strong line like that - on the day I ov'd?! It was there before the control, and it stayed there, never faded. I read that LH can't affect a pregnancy test BUT on the leaflet for my super-early tests it said it can give a false positive around your LH surge. So maybe super strong ov surge?

I'm in Scotland so we pay no prescription charges either. Healthcare is just free, unless you go private. IVF is included (I think you get two shots of IVF proper now?) as long as you don't already have children. You pay national insurance as part of your taxation, but it's less than income tax - I for example pay about £2 a week, and that goes to things like police, schools etc as well as the NHS. 

Roaches? Oh hell NO. I'd have to move. Spiders don't bother me, we live next to a wooded area so there's a permanent spider-catching glass on standby. Anything that stings or bites though - ew. Mosquitoes I hate with a passion. The boys aren't bothered by much, but Ella is petrified of flies. 'Jungle' (bumble) bees are fine, she sits and watches them in the garden, but even a tiny fruit fly? You'd think she was being murdered by the screaming.

Sorry the witch is knocking Dobs, at least SO is on for next month!

I forgot everything else I read, sorry. I'm in a permanent brain fog of exhaustion and irritation and really struggling with my brain acting so slow! I thought I was tired last time, but this is on a whole new level. Hopefully that's a good sign!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Bridesmaids are supposed to pay for their own dresses? I got done &#128514; (I only had my bff and her dress cost £45 so I don't really care - and she re-paid the favour when I was her bridesmaid two years later - and my dress is black and I've worn it a dozen times since!)


----------



## Breeaa

Quick pic and then I'm off to take a nap. Sooooo tired. 

Here's baby Ailee!


----------



## Breeaa

She's got dimples!


----------



## JLM73

*BREEAAAA* Ailee is GORGEOUS!!! LUV the dimples. ...i only have one on right side lol
Congrats Mama! 

*Wooks* I am religiously a cd13 O-er, just any cycle I have used Soy Iso, the very next cycle OFF soy I O early :shrug:
I don't think it's a prob to O cd9, as Ive read many ladies with short cycles do.
They have a prob cuz with short cycles (short LP) there's not much time for implant before AF starts ...I have a 13 day LP, so as long as the egg was mature enuff to fertilize, my Lp will be long enuff for implant to finish:thumbup:
Hey, we are getting Clomid for the future, so worse case I have that to look forward to.
Kinda hoping ordering Clomid jinxed us in a GOOD way to be preggo and not need it :rofl:
I'll just save it for the future as hubs seems to think he wants 3 kids haha!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Bree she is so cute! I loooove the blowing raspberries picture!! She is going to have a gorgeous smile. Definitely rest up and can't wait to hear how sibs reacted to their new baby sister! P.s. Love the name

Wooks bridesmaids usually do. Which is why I am always baffled at brides choosing expensive, wear once dresses. I know in Jez's case it's because she will be 8 months pregnant, but if I have a proper ceremony then I would definitely pick cheaper dresses that can be worn multiple occasions.

J hoping you jinxed yourself and catch that egg and can save the clomid for your next baby!


----------



## Jezika

Breea - what a cuuutie! And I love her name AND the ridiculously cute onesie. Hope you have a nice rest :)

M&S - I've discovered that in the UK the bride usually pays for the BM dresses, but not in North America. There are some other interesting differences that I've noticed. For example, in the UK I feel like we are quite lax with gift giving, whereas in N. America there is very precise etiquette around the minimum monetary amount that you should give (it's funny - when we had an Excel spreadsheet of gifts we received so we knew what to write in thank you notes later, EVERY single Canadian guest had given money, and generously, whereas I'd say the majority of UK guests gave nothing or something small... but then again, they travelled to Canada. Mind you, I've now been socialized to the Canadian way of doing things, so when I flew back for my friend's wedding, I still bought lots of stuff off her registry). Another odd thing I found is that here when someone gets engaged and married, there can be up to FIVE separate celebrations... an engagement party, jack and jill/stag and doe party, bridal shower, hen do, and then the wedding itself. I don't know many people who have done all of these, and I'm glad because I would be broke having to spend as a guest on all of 'em!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh yeh. J - My Cafe sounds great, I'll give it a go if I ever get round to removing some of the photos from my phone to free up space to be able to download anything.

It's Restaurant Story 2 I play, which I much prefer to the original. Nothing worse than setting dishes to cook then forgetting to serve them and having them spoil &#128514;

Bre - she's adorable!!


----------



## Jezika

And Dobs, you're right. I actually wouldn't mind spending on a fancy dress as long as I liked it, 'cause it's nice to have something special that I could wear again. But obv. I wouldn't be able to do that with this dress, unless I pay even more to have it altered back to normal or something (on top of the likely alternations I'll need to begin with!). And I'm definitely like you re: saving. I've had friends ask how I have savings, and I'm like, "'cause I don't take cabs everywhere, only eat in fancy restaurants and order expensive bottles of wine a dinner." I had a friend a while back be really bitter with me for not wanting to blow money on some expensive outing or other when I have savings, so obviously I pointed out to him that a) that's WHY I have savings, and b) we're all entitled to spend our money on what we want, so I'll choose what to spend my savings on, thank you.

J - I downloaded My Cafe but it won't load, even ager reinstalling it. Maybe it's coz my phone is old and shit. I wonder what phone everyone has now...


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's insane Jez &#128514;

We did get quite a lot of money as gifts, as obviously we'd been together a long time by then and had a house etc so no need for the traditional 'new home' wedding gifts. But in Finland, where I'm from, money is NOT a gift. If you wish to contribute to a wedding, as parents and relatives sometimes do, money does not count and you must also get a 'proper' gift. It was at least when I was there, considered incredibly tacky to ask for money as a gift for any occasion. Registries were fine as long as it was housewares and practical items, as that's what wedding presents are 'supposed' to be.

Funny how much cultures vary!


----------



## Jezika

Definitely funny how cultures are different! Another example is how in a lot of Eastern European cultures, Hungarian included, it's tradition to do a "money dance" where the bride dances with all the men and they give her cash for each dance (lol, I just realized that sounds like just like stripping, but it's not like that at all obv.). But when I went on wedding message boards, a lot of women who weren't from those cultures were saying how they think it is so tacky and also rude to expect guests to give extra money (which is ironic given the five celebrations I mentioned earlier, two of which are exclusively arranged in order to raise money or get gifts). I wonder what other traditions there are that we don't know about.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* my Cafe just did a major update and since I don't have internet at his house it literally has not allowed me to play the game because it can't get past 22% of the update.
As far as phones I'm an Android girl and hubby is an Apple guy he has an extra Apple he's begging me to use but I refuse to do so I hate being tied to Apple especially after seeing all those people looking like zombies at the mall waiting for customer service outside of the store haha.
As for phones I am a die-hard Samsung Gal ever since I dropped one in a full puddle of water 8 years ago and didn't realize it for 15 minutes the phone works perfectly fine after I dried it with a heat lamp and they definitely were not waterproof back again.
Not to mention every Samsung I have ever owned has lasted Me 2 to 3 years I'm not one to jump on the newest phone bandwagon I basically go to a store that gives people money for once they turn in when a newer model comes out I literally get them in mint condition because the store refurbishes them if anything is wrong or scratched and then sells them at one third of the price.
Currently I am using the Samsung Galaxy S5 I am able to get the newest S6 active which is waterproof and shatterproof Lord knows I need it haha but I am holding out until I can afford the newest note because I want the larger screen for when I'm having people sign receipts at the market.
Not to mention I can play my games on a larger screen haha hugs is a die-hard Apple fan and has a brand new one in the box that he's begging me to use which I refuse to because all those people tied to Apple that I see standing outside the store every weekend waiting to get something fixed or get the hell out of me they look like zombies and I hate being tied to anything that I cannot just do what I want when I want


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh lazy reply cause I'm at work and stressed about new format for lesson planning. It's way more detailed than normal and I do electives so I shouldn't have to work so hard dang it.

Anyway J I am 2dpo so just barely ahead of you. Been doing the yogi brand tea that's called Women's Energy and I feel like it's helped regulate my cycles. It's got
Dong quai and some other stuff in it. I brew 1 bag per day in a coffee cup of water and then I pour it over ice. So good. 

Bree- she is so adorable!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I always forgot that on this site we can bee all over the world. I know that here money is also not considered a gift. The way people get around that is by doing honeyfunds. It is a money registry but instead of saying here's $200 it gives cute descriptions of things, I had one set up for through the Aulani hotel (I was dead set on staying there since they had just opened at the time) so they could find "activities". My friend did a money registry but customized all the items like "Buy my dog a day of play while we're away!" Or "buy us a night at our hotel!" But really it just gets to them in a lump sum and they do whatever they want with it.

As for parties for everything... Yeah. We North Americans like to celebrate everything lol. Any excuse for a party/ get together. I think it's because we're so effing stressed out. I was watching this work life balance America versus France, and I was like preach.

Like I get so jealous of women in other countries who can just go on bed rest and not care. Meanwhile my boss says don't even ask, I don't, I lose my babies, and then I still lost my job! Tangent sorry


----------



## campn

I'll have to come back and read up! 

But Bree!!! She's so beautiful and innocent! She looks so tiny too! I can't believe yesterday there was nothing happening at all and today bam brand new sparkling human. Enjoy your baby bliss, and rest!


----------



## Jezika

Campn - I think you're up next, right love?

Dobs - the work/life balance thing sucks in North America for sure, and I hear it's worse in the US than Canada. I so disagree with it, because it really doesn't have to be that way. And what a horrible thing for you to go through anyway, and then to have your experiences completely invalidated by your employer AND lose your job... arghh.

J - I have an iPhone 5S that I had for years. I do like Apple products because that's what I'm used to, but I'm not really excited about getting new models. A couple of my friend line up at like 5am on the morning of every single new iPhone release. To my shame, I did join them in that when I got this phone, but never again. I'm tempted to turn to Android because I agree they're great and even better in many ways, but I'm so used to how iPhones work that I'm too lazy to have to adapt. As for My Cafe, no idea what's up with it, but I'm annoyed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it sucks but oh well that's America lol

I have flip flopped between iPhone and Samsung notes/s#s I will say I only like iPhone because everyone in my family has one so convenience there but I do miss my Samsung


----------



## pacificlove

Omg brea she's adorable!! Love the dimples and the name!!

As for phones, we have Nexus phones. Still an Android but Google came out with the phone. Ours are now coming up to 3 years and you wouldn't know it.


----------



## campn

iPhone fan forever. My FIL used to make fun of me and say I drank their koolaid, now guess who has all apple products!? Their entire family! 

My iPhone fell and broke when Benjamin was 2 cause I was chasing him, so I borrowed my DH's android as he had just upgraded and hated my life, just awful and worst operating system to deal with. I've watched the apple conference every September since the 4S, and I'm the one who stays up late to pre-order the new iPhones. I don't even use Microsoft for computers anymore cause I love my MacBook much more. 

Their customer service is AMAZING! The Apple Store is right there full of people to help, which isn't something too available for any other brand.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just jumping in to say bre she is absolutely gorgeous! I absolutely love her dimples.


----------



## Jezika

Campn you're so right; I could never give up Apple computers. I tried to use the new Window's operating system from school a few years ago and actually could not figure out how to do a single thing. I have a 3 or 4-year-old MacBook Air right now that I really should sell coz it's gonna wear out soon, but I hate selling stuff online. I've also held back coz I can't decide between a newer MacBook Air and a MacBook (I can't lie... I love the rose gold cover of the latter, but I think MacBook Air is better value for what you get). And... I probably will get the iPhone 7 when it comes out, because I'm getting to the point where apps are starting not to work with my 5s.


----------



## campn

Jez, we can literally be best buds forever now! My MacBook is 3.5 years old but it works pretty well, but I also couldn't deal with a Microsoft right now, not that I was ever great at it, but I prefer Open Source or Mac for how user friendly they are. 

And yes I am next in line to pop. I seriously can't believe how fast this pregnancy went. I swear it feels like yesterday when I was charting and peeing on wondfo ovulation sticks like it was my job. I'm getting so uncomfortable but it's becoming so bittersweet to think this is probably the last weeks I'll be pregnant since we agreed to only have two. 

Also, I'm scared of having a newborn... Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Campn don't be scared. You'll be a pro

I do like Mac computers. I hate how needlessly expensive everything is and that they suck for gaming (game play and game accessibility) but overall I do like them.


----------



## wookie130

Campn, you'll be surprised how naturally it comes to you the second time you do the newborn thing. The first time, it was a learn-as-you-go-type-thing, but it'll all come back to you rather effortlessly with this baby. :)

I'm with you gals on Apple/Mac computers! I own a PC, but my school laptop is an Apple...and it's <3 , for sure. Definitely an Apple lover, here. :)

Breaa- Oh, my goodness, is she ever a pretty, GORGEOUS baby!!!! Those dimples, and that little sleepy smile...I just love it. Her name is pretty too!


----------



## gigglebox

Bre, i love her dimples. Adorbs!

Jez, what is a doe/stag party and the hen do party? Engagement parties here are lretty uncommon, usually the couples just have photos taken, if anything. Then we have a wedding shower, which is the gift giving stuff, then bachelor/bachelorette parties where the men and women split up and basically get drunk and party for their "last night being single" (which is stupid, since they're still monogamous at this point, but whatevs), then the wedding with more gifts.

J, we're tww buddies. I'm actually ovulating RIGHT NOW! Which kind of sucks since it's nearly 11pm, and this may just linger into tomorrow and make me 0dpo :( i want to be 1dpo! This must be one juicy egg though, the pain is definitely there and intense tonight. So yay for that! 

Someone asked Bout me and opk's but i didn't take any this cycle. I was just committed to staying relaxed and focusing mkre on exercising, and i guess it's worked so far! 

I love my apple peoducts. I have an ipad and did have a 4s phone which i loved, but it broke and i took a free phone from a friend, which is a 4 and it's kind of lame...so many missing features. But it's not bad, and i definitely love it much more than my samsung! I hated that thing.


----------



## Jezika

Ah, Campnm you'll be fiiine. You did it before with great success, so really you're a pro!

Gigs, from what I understand a stag and doe is where the couple throw a party specifically to raise money for the wedding, so sometimes they will sell "tickets" to the party and have money-making games and stuff, like a raffle or something. Hen do is British terminology for bachelorette. 

Guys, I just did a Google image search for "5 months bump" in the hopes that I'll feel better about how big I am, and almost every single pic I clicked on of women with bump sizes that resemble mine turned out to be having twins! Most women just have a little protrusion at this stage! I'm seriously worried now that I have too much fluid or gestational diabetes or will be completely immobile in a few short months even if nothing is wrong (btw, I did gestational diabetes screening yesterday, so FX all is normal). A week ago, midwife pooed-pooed my concern (maybe she didn't see it properly when I was standing up because of what i was wearing?) and said my fundal height is on track.


----------



## Jezika

And PL, where is that bump pic you promised, or did I miss it???


----------



## DobbyForever

I haven't seen pl's bump pic either!

Gigs yay for ovulating! And sounds like you are in for a good egg, especially if you've been taking extra care of yourself this cycle. Woot!

As for parties agreed. I have had engagement dinners for both of my engagements. The first he surprised me with a super romantic proposal. He definitely did it right. And when we got back from the waterfront park, his parents had some close family friends over and had cooked us a huge feast. With this SO, I knew the proposal was coming (I picked out the ring lol) so it was more like I told my family and they took out us to dinner on them for our engagement dinner. I'm an introvert so I don't see the need to spend money on a party. For other people I barely like to do something I could write a two second Facebook post about lol.


----------



## campn

Jez don't be worried about how your bump looks! It's like comparing how your fingers look to someone else! They'll never look the same. My bump looks different this time than the last time, and my bump and both bumps of my sisters look different than mine. 

Wook, I meant to say I'm glad all your results came back normal! That's one less thing to worry about so now you can just focus on getting preggo! 

Dobby, I'm like you. I barely even post updates on social media cause it makes me so anxious! It's weird cause on here I tell you ladies pretty much everything!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, lol! I like your style. We got engaged on a sunday morning, then celebrated with breakfast at ihop LOL

Jez, it's totally natural to worry about everything in pregnancy. But you knkw what? I'd be willing to be the professionals are right this time. I'm guessing there is nothing noteworthy about your size and that you are being silly! Women grow at different rates. I think most of it really has to do with if you've given birth before and how tight your abdominal muscles are. I had three friends all pregnant at the same time, one was on her second kid, one was on her third, and one was on her second oregnancy but third kid (previously had twins). The one on her third kid looked a month ahead of thes others, even though she was only a week ahead of the multiples mom--who btw looked about a month behind where she was, and the third looked about on target, maybe a couple weeks ahead. It was wild seeing how vastly different our bodies are during pregnancy.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yes wook! Congrats on your great tests results! I hope you get the final approval to move forward with baby making!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I agree with what gigs and camp said :)

Gigs lol the first family was super excited. They wanted to have an engagement party as well and I was like nooooo thank you. I love hate ihop lol. Mostly love. Just takes forever to get a table here.


----------



## campn

Dobby, I hope the witch is staying away?? I may have missed a post! 

Gigs, I LOVE ihop, every time I'm there (which is so so rare) I honestly have the biggest dorkiest smile on my face. I love how they've all the different syrups other than just maple sitting all warm waiting on wetting your pancake... Wow this escalated quickly. *zips mouth*


----------



## Jezika

Lol Campn. But what's iHop!?!?!? Not Apple related, I imagine... heh. So lame.

Wooks and Gigs, I'm a terrible board member. Yay on good test results and on ovulation (it's funny what Campn said, because while it's totally normal to be like "Guys, I'm ovulating AS I TYPE" on here, most of us would never state that on social media)!

Also, thanks for the reassurance, y'all. My mum told me I must've inherited hypochondriasis from her side of the family. I'm going to stop worrying for now, though I do feel really uncomfortable with this bump and all the tension and dragging it around etc.


----------



## campn

Hahaha good one Jez! I'm so looking forward to iPhone 7, I do my phone upgrades every 2 years so this is going to be so good. 

I can't imagine saying anything I say on here on Facebook, like the other day I mentioned how my lady bits have gone numb while I was sitting and that has never happened to me and it was such a weird feeling. Imagine posting that on your Facebook status! I haven't even shared the baby's name on there and barely post anything pregnancy related! 

Don't feel bad cause you're anxious Jez, we are all this ball of nerves when it comes to pregnancy, and even now that my son is almost 4, I'm constantly finding something to worry about.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, you are so right, I owe you ladies a picture. I'll try to remember that tomorrow! Did I miss your bump pic? 
I feel like i have ballooned in the last 2 weeks. No more hiding this bump. 
As for gd testing, I actually skipped mine yesterday. Mw didn't have any concerns and flat out told me it was up to me if I felt like I needed to be classified as gd free or not. Since she didn't have any concerns, I didn't stress with it. 

Our temperatures went over 30 today, just yuck. We did have a good breeze but it was a warm breeze so didn't help much. Even now I am having a hard time cooling down the house.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ihop is a gross breakfast diner type chain (international house of pancakes) on par with Denny's but something is just so amazing lol

Camp witch is dancing around cackling. Spotting and this lower backache screams I will wake up in a pile of blood


----------



## claireybell

OMG Breea you lucky girl on such a quick labor Lol! So glad it all went well. She is gooooorgeous <3 & has the most squadgy lil dimples!! I bet you other 2 children luuuuurve her! Dont feel bad about expecting a boy, i was getting anxious about having a girl & scared of feeling really diff compared to Riley but suprisingly it was just lovely :) 

& congratuals aswell Aunty Campn :flower: most excellent news your new baby nephew & sister are doing really well hun! 

Wow J your temp has SOARED sky high!! Really hoping this is your cycle! & i LOVE those ring photo's, its lovely having inside of rings engraved it def makes it more personal & holds sentiment :) 

I totally wouldve opted for one of those co-sleeper cribs aswell that you mentioned that lay next to the bed but we have no room in our bedroom & the only place to have our bed is in the bay window area of the room :( SO suggestee co sleeper aswell but i gently reminded him of space Lol! Shes feeding & sleeping great now although im still full of zzzZ's! 

Yes, Pacific & Jez we need updated bump pics, i really miss my bump - although my bump is now lying in the crib opposite me haha its weird! 

M&S how you feeling at the moment? I hope sickness hasnt reared its head yet.. 

Im still reading back lol..


----------



## claireybell

Also, i love the name Breea, Ailee, very pretty & unique! 

Wooks fab news on your tests coming back all normal :thumbup: 

I have the iphone 6S at the moment & love it but i always upgrade every 2 years because i can with a contract & i get silly excited about having a new phone hahaaa!! Have to say, the camera quality is fab aswell! I love all the colour settings you can pic before you can take the pic ;) 

Gigs get on the jiggy jiggy wagon girly!

Im excited to see more line porn from ya'll! SO really isnt wanting anymore children now, he said he's done his part for the 'circle of life' LOL! Although i would happily have another, maybe its just the pregnant thing, i really do love being pregnant but looking forward to hot holidays abroad in the coming yrs when Nuala is old enough & i can have wine mmm ahhh Wine how i miss thee Lol <3 

Kitty, cant believe that pg test line was a duff? Or unless its a chemical? When is your period due hun? What pg test did you use? It was so clear aswell, sorry.. :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

You ladies might remember me going on a binge and buying a few new gadgets... including the new Samsung S7? Then freaking out about switching? Yup... Still typing this on my iPhone 6+... DH took the Samsung because I just couldn't do it.

I do like Windows computers though - I've never owned a Mac.

Yay for ovulations!

Stag and doe sounds AWFUL! What a horrible concept - especially if you then have a separate bridal shower, hen do AND expect wedding gifts! I get it, it's expensive - but you can make it as cheap as you need to (My £5 plastic flower bouquet looks exactly the same in the pictures as the £90! real one I was quoted for - and I still have mine - and that left more money for the stuff that mattered) 

To be fair, I don't know many people here who could go on bedrest and not care. It's their legal right, yes, but if you gave a crap about your job, you'd do something to work from home. Unless you work for the public sector or a major chain or something in which case, most people don't give a crap when they're AT work, never mind away from it. To be denied it in those circumstances is just pure evil though. :(

I was the same size at 24 weeks with Nat as 40 weeks with Elisabeth. I wouldn't worry! He did have a bit of extra fluid but there was no cause (no GD etc) and it resolved itself after a while..


----------



## claireybell

I hope its not period Dobbles! Looking at your other charts you usually get temp drop & start spotting on 14dpo.. The silver lining, if it is witchy woo.. This new cycle could be the perfect ttc one for you & SO :) so bring on the ovulation! :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Jez i wouldnt worry about the bump size hun, its diff each lady & each pregnancy! My bump size was bigger this time to what it was with Riley & even then it was compact lol! It also depends on how the uterus is tilted aswell! Im more than sure all is ok, if your measurements are all ok i wouldnt worry, but you could always raise concerns with midwife/OB & ask to dbl check or the may do the GD test early if you really worried, bless you x


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post alert.

My ovary still hurts, this is dragging on and now i'm worried i'm not going to actually release the egg :( but cp is still high and cm is wet with a smidge of ewcm, so i have hope today is the day and this pain will finally leave me tf alone.

Also, i've slept like crap for daayyyyys now, like, probably closer to a couple weeks, and i was finally getting to sleep in (and hubs' alarm didn't wake me up, when it usually does)...then next thing i know hubs has his hand on me and is. In my face and says, "EVERY DUCK IS OUT." So i have to rush up and i went immediately outisde in my nightgown to herd ducks (hubs would have helped but he was late for work as it was).

I could have emotionally delt with the annoyance, but i then discovered they just finished off the rest of my prized black cherry tomatoes, the one crop i was looking forward to this year...there were a ton starting to ripen and now they're all gone.

This would be a great day for me to learn how to process one.

Oh look, there are a couple out again. 

Aaarrrggghhhhh

Oh and to top things off, Des is sick again. Sore throat and cough. If this gets me sick and screws me up with conceiving yet again, i might quit life.

And Jez...I think IHOP is similar to tim hortons, but no real bakery inside, more of a sit down with breakfast/lunch/dinner options. My menu fave is a chicken and spinich filled crepe with hollandaise sauce. Mmmmm.


----------



## gigglebox

Scratch that, in retrospect tim hortons is a lot classier.


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Also, i love the name Breea, Ailee, very pretty & unique!
> 
> Wooks fab news on your tests coming back all normal :thumbup:
> 
> I have the iphone 6S at the moment & love it but i always upgrade every 2 years because i can with a contract & i get silly excited about having a new phone hahaaa!! Have to say, the camera quality is fab aswell! I love all the colour settings you can pic before you can take the pic ;)
> 
> Gigs get on the jiggy jiggy wagon girly!
> 
> Im excited to see more line porn from ya'll! SO really isnt wanting anymore children now, he said he's done his part for the 'circle of life' LOL! Although i would happily have another, maybe its just the pregnant thing, i really do love being pregnant but looking forward to hot holidays abroad in the coming yrs when Nuala is old enough & i can have wine mmm ahhh Wine how i miss thee Lol <3
> 
> Kitty, cant believe that pg test line was a duff? Or unless its a chemical? When is your period due hun? What pg test did you use? It was so clear aswell, sorry.. :hugs:

I'm not sure, my periods have been all over the place, I used a superdrug one, I'm getting some frers this afternoon and will test again with one of those but I can't believe that line wasn't real, it's too dark :( xx


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, i'm looking at yoir signature...have you ever sought fertility testing? Have you been ttc since 2014?


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> Scratch that, in retrospect tim hortons is a lot classier.


Lmfao!!!! So true though. Did you figure out how the ducks are getting out? I am sorry.

Kit wish I had insight :(

Afm definitely a period but got my moping out yesterday. My neighbor is telling her clients I am a bitch. So hard to be like ACTUALLY her business is unlicensed, she's a nuisance, she's a bitch, she comes home high/drunk every week night and can't even open a door at 2am so she screams at her mom and threatened me twice!


----------



## gigglebox

Plugged some holes, but a couple find other places or fly over the fence. Last night though i didn't lock a gate, totally an oversight on my part.

Sorry af has made her appearance, but i am super pumped for you next month. Fx! And wtf is up with your crazy neighbor?! I'd probably call the cops on her :blush:


----------



## JLM73

Hey ladies I'm using voice text to type this message so hard and no punctuation haha. Hugs is talking about getting internet again because he can't do any of his school work when he gets home without it so hopefully we'll have it again soon when I'm here. He cut it off to help save money not that it has helped because he seems to think the way to go is to eat takeout breakfast lunch and dinner and especially when I'm not here he goes too expensive places not getting the non bachelor lifestyle thing.
Anyhoo just wanted to say that my temp stayed up yeah but on the downside I didn't get any more BD in because hubby came home being in a prickly mood last night. Not exactly the kind of thing that makes you want to do something with someone haha then to top it off he brought takeout which took out a couple hours to eat while watching a movie so by the time it was doable it was getting late and he kept falling asleep on the bed every time I walked in the room so I thought forget it. And furthermore my bullmastiff has decided to be a true jackass and not want to come in from his large yard every now and then which means I have to go out there in the dark and physically chase him around. So of course he did that last night and hugs little Jack Russell who can be quite the pain in the ass anyway decided it would be fun for him to run from me too. I'd have left both their bad asses out there, but my dog can honestly jump that 4 foot fence and his little wind digs under the fence all the time. So needless to say I was definitely not in the mood for BV when I got inside. Then have decided to get up with an attitude this morning because of last night he was asleep and I kissed him on the cheek to tell him I was going to go paint the kitchen since I wasn't ready to go to sleep yet. He somehow took that to mean I didn't think he was manly enough to satisfy me what the F????
And guys say women think weird. So all I can do so far is hope that the 1 BD we got in which should have been just before or at the time of o will be enough to get the deal done otherwise it's Clomid on the way.


----------



## JLM73

Oh I forgot to add to my Android status over Apple status hubs is an apple pie for sure but we keep running into little issues with his stuff where he ends up having to use my Windows laptop for Android phone haha I never have issues with my things. For instance he was over at my house the other night to pick me up and desperately needed to print out a bunch of paperwork for his students I said sure use my printer but he is not able to remotely print from his Mac Book nor is he have a USB port nor does he have a disk drive therefore he could not even use my printer the old school way and I have one of the most up-to-date models scanner printers from Canon. It's little things like these that keep me where I'm at between Windows and Android. However I will agree I cannot stand Windows 10 and I did not like Windows 8 either however the computer automatically updated it at some point grrrr


----------



## gigglebox

J is hubs stressed recently? Seems likes his undesirable traits shining through as of late. Hope he gets it sorted. Also, hope you won't need that clomid!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit, i'm looking at yoir signature...have you ever sought fertility testing? Have you been ttc since 2014?

2013, and no, we always said we'd give it 4 years because we are quite young, but I feel like we are going to need it, I don't think he's the problem, I think I am, I've never had regular periods, Ive had one year where my periods were 5 weeks but since I was 8 when I started apart from that one year my periods range from 2 weeks to 6 months!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have done that too, forgot to close the latch and I have 60 ducks greet me on thr lawn in the morning. 
When they all get out, no way can I herd them all back in at the same time, I need to split them into smaller groups and use my 2 runs to get them all into the same place. However, I have also since toughed them to come running for the shaking of my feed bucket and the call of "here ducky ducky ducky" and then toss the feed to the spot where I need them to be. That's how I get them into their house at night ;)

Other days I agree, just learn how to butcher.. some days I wish I knew how to process every single one of them..:haha: :blush:. if you ever think your life is boring, just start a farm!!

As for me, I am waiting for the junk guy to come pick up all the basement renovation debris. The first guy I tried last week kept getting confused as to where we are, i had to call him and then just didn't show. So we'll see if guy #2 shows up.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, sounds like classic pcos. I would def get checked.

Pl, we have about 70, i use the magic food bucket trick as well


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry tomthread dominate today. Just had to say...i'm booked for two paint classes next month already! 10 people each!!! That's HUGE. 

Update two, my ovary stopped hurting! Officially 0dpo! I'm filled with nervous excitement. 

Update three, des threw up :( poor guy, he seems to be OK otherwise but still...ahhh the first weeks of daycare, amirite?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs that's awesome about the classes &#128513;

Poor Des. Yeh, first weeks (and all the weeks, to be fair) are great fun :( aaaaaaalll the bugs.

Kit, sounds like PCOS to me too. Hormones being out of whack can also make you more prone to miscarriage. I would defo go get checked - PCOS is a blood test and a scan of your ovaries, easy peasy. I was diagnosed at 17 because my periods didn't start, and offered help with fertility treatment age 25 on the NHS (not that we needed it in the end - a few weeks before the consultant appt we found out Joe was on the way) I could easily go a year between periods. In the year before I fell, I'd had three.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yay for paint class students! Kids will be back to school, so moms have more "me" time ;) 

Hope Des feels better soon!

So hot again outside and barely a breeze. :(


----------



## wookie130

Kit- It most definitely could be PCOS. Or thyroid, or progesterone...all of which are fairly easy fixes. PCOS is a bit trickier than thyroid/progesterone imbalances, but perhaps a bit of Femara or Metformin (I can't remember which one at this point) could be the trick! :hugs: I'd go get checked out. You've been trying for quite a while, and while you seem to be conceiving, they don't seem to be sticky beans. :hugs: I've been there, hon. There's a lot out there that can be done, and all you have to do in the beginning is make a phone call, talk to your OB or RE, and get some preliminary bloodwork taken.

Dobs- Sorry AF got you. Scratch that cycle, and get going on your next plan of attack. Which I imagine involves attacking SO for some every other day :sex: !!! LOL! Jump him. Take what's yours. :rofl:

Breaa- What do your older children think of Ailee thus far?

CB- Are you getting any rest? How are you healing up?

Campn- Yeah, these baby forums give us license to overshare like crazy, and what's hilarious, is that no one bats an eye whatsoever. There are times when I've seen some gals on here post photos of their CM, so that they can get others' opinions on it!!! LOLOL!!! :rofl: Can you imagine posting a photo of your EWCM on FB, and being all like, "What do you guys think...is it looking fertile?" LOL!!!


----------



## campn

Wook, oops! Guilty! I'm fairly sure I've posted a cm picture on here! *monkey covering eyes emoji* it was the cycle I got pregnant too so maybe it brings good luck :p 

J, you still watching documentaries on YouTube!? There's this English tv show on there called "bringing up baby" and it features a few first time moms following different methods to take care of their babies. It's SOOO entertaining! Each method has a mentor who comes and teaches the women what to do. Each mentor follows a specific book, one from the 50es, 60es and 70es, the one from the 50es is so so horrible! That's when moms would leave their kids outside to sleep in their strollers!


----------



## Jezika

Well, I've definitely shamelessly posted an entire montage of blood-stained CM shots, albeit behind a spoiler window, as though that somehow makes it not completely public...

Speaking of oversharing, I've been meaning to report that two nights ago I had THREE orgasms in my sleep. THREE! My non-preg norm is 1-2 a year max, and then in pregnancy it's happened quite a few times, but THREE times in one night? Oh God... it probably is 'cause I haven't BD'd in 5.5 months. That's terrible, isn't it?

Kitty - I agree, I immediately thought PCOS when you described your periods, but of course it could be other things. I think it's definitely worth getting to the bottom of it now. I'd hate for you to have more heartache, and there's a lot that can be done

J - Did you mean to say your hubs is an "apple pie" or did you mean "apple guy"? I really hope you meant apple pie. And sorry he's been moody lately. Hope he shapes up.

Gigs - wow re: the class signups! What do you think did it? Did you end up advertising elsewhere? Do you know/get to find out how each registrant heard about you? Also, I remember reading something this morning where you were venting. I can't remember what it was about now, but I remember thinking, "Gosh, that IS frustrating." Oh yes, the ducks eating your prized cherry tomatoes! I would have been LIVID.

PL - it's been so hot here too. It's actually the first summer that I've pretty much not enjoyed a single bit, and I usually love me some summer.


----------



## gigglebox

Regarding the class...my friend is a manager at a restaurant and she set up the classes. She's well known in the community and had no trouble getting people to sign up. It was going to be just one class but the response was so overwhelming she had to add a second class.

I was quite livid about the 'maters, but then i realized that i was extremely lucky i just lost a bunch of produce rather than thousands of dollars worth of birds.

I was a straight horn dog when i was pregnant Jez, right around that same time. It was all i could think about. It got to the point where hubs was frustrated with me always wanting sex lol. I chilled out around 29 weeks i think.

Well since you orgasmed THREE TIMES, can't you conclude that sex is probably ok? The "big o" didn't knock baby loose as feared....maybe if hubs takes the gentle approach.....?


----------



## Breeaa

Ok I've read all of your girls posts! I am having a hard time responding to them like I would like to. 

Jez, I had multiple orgasm dreams with the last pregnancy too! So weird! Maybe it's because is been so long for you. Dh and I didn't dtd much while I was pregnant. I just wasn't up to it so I guess it's a good possibility that's it!

Dobs, sorry af showed. What a b****! Hopefully you'll have better luck this cycle! 

Wookie, kids are loving their new sister! I can't seem to get them away from her. Lol 

CB, how are things with Nuala? 

Gigs, hope des feels better! It's no fun to see them sick. 

J, hopefully you won't need the clomid after all but I think it's awesome you're going to try it! Can't hurt!

Kit, I had friend who struggled too with multiple losses. It was hard watching her go through them. :hugs: I hope your sticky baby comes soon! 

Afm, I'm having cramps from hell. Miserable ugh!!!! This must be in return for having such a fast and easy labor because I swear some of these are worse than the labor pain. Milk came in so I also have giant sore boobies, and raw nipples. 

Baby is great though! She's been so sweet and has barely cried at all. She slept great last night. Hoping to repeat it tonight. My poor poor boobies though. To make it worse I had a lump grow during pregnancy (it's pregnancy related and has happened with all of them) and it's huge now. After my milk came in it grew just massive. It's like having a potato inside my boob so they're completely different sizes and I think the lump is making it harder for her to latch on that boob. I can't remember how long it took to shrink after my ds was born but hopefully hormones will start to drop and it'll shrink back down to nothing. It's really bothering me though. :( Looks like I have one side E boobie and one double F. :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Breea feeling you there on the booby pain & sore nips hun!! Im guessing your usung nipple cream? Im using Lanisoh in the purple/lilac tube, bloody awesome stuff! Nuala made my left nipple bleed in first couple days urhhh!! Swear my nipple was gonna peel off Lol! Im guessing cramps are a good thing as its the uterus contracting back to normal size? I get it when breastfeeding! Im just mega tired & struggle to stay awake whilst feeding zzzZ other than that baby girl is doing really well & now sleeping between feeds! Your doing a great job aswell, keep it up new mumma :hugs: 

Sorry Des is poorly again Gigs, the joys of preschool/day nurserys but its all good really as its boasting his immune system ready for school, Rileys had loadsa bugs & ailments since staring day nursery at 1yr old but its better than getting them all when at school :thumbup: hope he starts feeling better soon. Woop woop for 1dpo yay!! Roll on 1wks time for testing ;) 

Kitty, def worth speaking with Dr about getting blood work done to check for hormone levels & pcos, they should do this first off as you guys been ttc for over a year! Ive never had evaps on the Superdrugs own tests, this last pg my first pink dye test was a Superdrugs one! Have you started period now or still nothing hun? 

Weather is just enormously sh*t today, rainy AS! But looking forward to nextvweek as its reaching 25degrees on Weds eeee!!! Garden, paddling pool weather :) il getvthe sunshade parasol out & get me legs out ha ha


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think you can be forgiven for not replying Bre!! Glad to hear it's going well on the sleep front. Afterpains - Christ, how did I manage to forget their existence again? Is it true they get worse each time? (I've only had two normal deliveries, first was c-section) Hopefully the boobies and the lump calm down soon. Warm shower and hand expressing the worst of the rockiness might help?

Gigs - black cherry toms? Is that right? I've seen yellow and green ones but never black &#128525;

Jez - what the heck were you dreaming about?! :winkwink: I always think sleep orgasms are the body's way of telling us we're deprived and need to get some. Pregnancy sex is the best. So much extra blood down there.

Campn - I thought I'd seen bringing up baby but that doesn't sound like the one I've seen. I'll need to look that up! PS - you're not supposed to leave the kid outside to sleep in the pram? That's the only way Joe would nap! The rain on his raincover was particularly good at putting him to sleep :haha:

We had a couple of days of summer this week, it was glorious. Back to cold and rain again now - had to put the heating on last night.

Slightly freaking out this last couple of days - I've had a lot of pain and cramping and my boobs don't hurt much. I'm still exhausted and CB Digi said 2-3, which is great, higher than any of the others at this stage... but scan day (31st Aug) can't come fast enough. I'm even wishing for the nausea to kick in so I have some symptom that doesn't just feel like my period is about to start.

Currently lying in bed with a 2-yo in a princess elsa dress (her, not me - I'm in a Guns n' Roses t-shirt) singing Wheels on the Bus complete with hand actions and attempting to explain my tongue piercing (she accepts my ears having 'castles and flowers' lip is another flower and septum is 'ringnose' but the tongue baffles her every time) Mum life, yo! :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for the support guys, I really appreciate it, Still no period, but the line looked pretty light so it might have been early positive, I still need to pick up my frers from the chemist, I'll do that now! 

M+S you sound like an awesome mum!! I'm still wondering whether my kids will puzzle over my tattoos


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Kit- I'm totally confused! I've been lurking trying to catch up, and saw that line for sure?! Wasn't even questioning it 'turning into a bfp' it was one?! how many tests have u done since and what brand? I always found super drug to be very reliable x have everything crossed for you x

BREE!! - aww beautiful baby girl congrats! Those dimples though! Omg she's perfect, I so envy you staying team yellow, made it all the more exciting! X and omg I forgot about those awful 'contractions' when breast feeding in the first week or so, they're awful! Dreading those! X 

Camps! I finally got a consultant appointment! They didn't scan me because still have bled since that one morning 11 days ago, and she's wriggling around lots. The lady checked my blood pressure, also said my bump would be 'rock hard' if I'd had a small tear? And said its grown textbook perfect so no problems (measure 28w at 28, now messuring 31w at 31 etc) - I feel a lot happier after speaking to her, I feel she didn't just breeze over my concerns and really listened so I'm feeling reassured now! So how do it feel being NEXT?! how exciting!! X 

AFM- bump has always been laying transverse, and at my appointment on tues they said she's now head down (I'm 32 weeks on Tuesday) but omg my bump feels so different since she's moved position! Before I was very round, with all her kicks sticking out sideways, now I feel so much relief and my bump seems to have shrunk? lol, but now I have no idea what she's doing but it literally feels like she's 'scratching my bladder?' Or grabbing it with hands or something? I know this would be impossible but it's the only way to describe it! It's a horrible feeling! The girls dad packed his stuff and walked out on my again on Monday! Whilst I'm mid decorating, half way threw half term with a 2yr old, 4yr old and 31 weeks preg, yeah thanks asshole! X


----------



## kittykat7210

I've done 4 superdrug, and a frer, only positive I got was that first one, it's ridiculous that's the darkest line I've seen for ages, even my chemical in April was lighter than that one! There's not even a hint of line on the frer This morning.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Congrats Brea!! Sounds like a perfect labour! &#128513;
> 
> Kitty, I got a strong line like that - on the day I ov'd?! It was there before the control, and it stayed there, never faded. I read that LH can't affect a pregnancy test BUT on the leaflet for my super-early tests it said it can give a false positive around your LH surge. So maybe super strong ov surge?
> 
> I'm in Scotland so we pay no prescription charges either. Healthcare is just free, unless you go private. IVF is included (I think you get two shots of IVF proper now?) as long as you don't already have children. You pay national insurance as part of your taxation, but it's less than income tax - I for example pay about £2 a week, and that goes to things like police, schools etc as well as the NHS.
> 
> Roaches? Oh hell NO. I'd have to move. Spiders don't bother me, we live next to a wooded area so there's a permanent spider-catching glass on standby. Anything that stings or bites though - ew. Mosquitoes I hate with a passion. The boys aren't bothered by much, but Ella is petrified of flies. 'Jungle' (bumble) bees are fine, she sits and watches them in the garden, but even a tiny fruit fly? You'd think she was being murdered by the screaming.
> 
> Sorry the witch is knocking Dobs, at least SO is on for next month!
> 
> I forgot everything else I read, sorry. I'm in a permanent brain fog of exhaustion and irritation and really struggling with my brain acting so slow! I thought I was tired last time, but this is on a whole new level. Hopefully that's a good sign!

I've only just read back to this, maybe that was it, but I kind of hope not because we didn't dtd for 3 days before that test XD but hopefully it means my period is on route CD 47 here XD


----------



## M&S+Bump

Keeps, that sucks about baby daddy. What an asshole.

If the last six months has taught me anything it's that false positives are a lot more common than we're led to believe. I don't trust a line now unless it's backed up by a different brand, and preferably a digi. I've had at least five real lines, not squinters, that weren't real after all. 

My kids aren't phased by the tattoos at all, probably because I've always had them &#128513; Joe asked whether they wash off, but when I said no, he asked why not, because his do? So I explained kids' temporary tattoos and adult real ones and that was that. I've never actually had a child react to them in any way except possibly mild interest at the pictures. &#128513;


----------



## JLM73

*Cb* when i said Co sleeper, i meant the very small IN the bed Co sleeper. See pic below. 
All the baby supply stores sell them here. 
Most have maternal heart tones sound or lullaby that plays softly for like 20 mins, and a soft nightlight
Sooooo nice for a quick midnight change and on the boob lol
See below
 



Attached Files:







50305523.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wookie130

Keeps, I can't believe your SO. What a shithead, seriously. Any man that can just take off on a woman when she has a toddler, a preschooler, and is pregnant with #3 is a coward, and probably just needs to stay GONE. I'm sorry. :hugs: I know you need lots and love and support (and an extra pair of hands to get everything done) right now...but do not rely on him to provide any of that for you. Do you have family that can help you out, or some close friends who can lend a hand now and again to give you a break, or let you take a nap, etc.?

:hugs: That's no way to live, or to raise your children. Your kids deserve better than that, surely. :hugs:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thanks wooks! Ahh it's the same cycle rinse and repeat been happening for 6 years, I don't need him when he's around he's like my third child anyway, doesn't support us financialy, emotionally etc, way too much to go into but I'm just happy I have my lovely girls I literally adore them! I'm very close to my mum now but she suffers with bad mental health/abusive relationship/eating disorder etc so I'm more like her support rather than the other way around lol, I don't really have any friends just 1 I see once a week or so, but she has her own little
Boy to take care of, It's more just a selfish point of view, this sounds crazy but I LOVE labour (sure BREE & CB are gritting teeth as I say that with it so fresh In their minds) lol- but it's the adrenalin, emotion, everyone messaging asking if babies here yet, all the excitement and then meeting this new life! It's incredible and addictive! For most of us we only get to experience this a few times in our life? This could be my last? I wanted it to be as perfect as it could be! And now I feel lost as I no longer have a birthing partner, I wish he could have just kept up the 'family' thing for 8 more weeks so I could selfishly get the labour I've waited so long for! X


----------



## gigglebox

Omg keeps! What happened? Did he tell you why he left? You said "again", maybe it's time to lock the door behind him for good this time. I hope you have some support there :hugs:

To whoever asked, black cherry tomatoes are just really dark red/purple. This variety of them is super sweet and delicious, almost like it's got a bit of sweet apple flavor, and then they're bite size and.....*drool*


----------



## Keepsmiling91

J- love the mini co-sleeper! Never seen them here before! So glad ur popping in more regularly now! Missed ur post and colourful emojis! X

CB- how are u and nuala doing? Does it feel amazing to be able to breath and lay on your back/shave legs/ paint toes etc? I'm not envious at all I sweer! Grr! Lol x

Jez- do u have anymore bump pics? I can't imagine you to be big at all! Especially with ur lovely figure! Maybe you just feel huge because ur used to being a lot smaller? X

iPhone/android debate? - iPhone all the way for me! I recently treated myself to a refurbished Apple Mac pro and love it! I must admit I'm addicted to my iPhone a little much! (Currently have the 6+ I love it's huge screen!) 

So with BREEs new arrival we definitely need some boys on this thread! So who of the lovely ttc ladies are hoping for what sex? I know dobs is team blue! X


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can't remember who had the dream about breast feeding their cat..jez?
But OMG I had that dream last night?!!! That's so weird!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg that was hilarious! Hahaha I think it was jez? With her multiple orgasm dreams
And breast feeding cats? I wonder what weird and wonderful noices her OH must get woken up to! Lol

I'm going to jump on the strange dream bandwagon and admit I did give birth to
My sausage dog the other day! Of course i was asleep whilst it happened!


----------



## JLM73

OMFG hubs is sooooo on the fecal roster :growlmad:
We were grocery shopping. ...which i pay for 100%
And he kept trying to buy crappy junk food and cereal, so i would say that's not good for your blood sugar hun ..m (he's diabetic on insulin ) well we get to the car, and as we're putting groceries in the trunk, he mentions his computer is there. 
It's Florida. ..so like 100+ degrees in there. I said you left your computer there? ?
He then says "well some of us work for a living. .."
:huh: :saywhat: :growlmad:
WTF !??!! SO i am pissed and Im like oh wow....I've only been working on YOUR house every day. ...he gave a half ass apology later and said it was mean, but SORRY, I'm a firm believer, there's truth in every joke and/or sarcastic remark. 
Grrrrrrrrr
Maybe i should be LESS available


----------



## Jezika

Breastfeeding cats and triple sleep-Os... my goodness, your'e right... I AM messed up.

J - sorry again that hubs is being insensitive. Did you sit down with him afterwards and explain in calm and rational tones (ha!) that paid labour should not be valued above unpaid labour, that both are clearly essential, and that if that's how he's going to view a mother's unpaid childrearing (though I hope he doesn't) then that's going to cause some serious problems? 

Keeps - sorry to hear your SO walked out again. I really hope you can work something out that will be the best for you and your kids in the long run, but it's great that even in these difficult circumstances you're their rock <3 Oh, and here's a bump pic. This was at 23+6! I SWEAR it's bigger than your 30-week bump pic on your profile.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Jezika

Speaking of bump pics, PACIFIIIIIC!

I'm off to Babyland soon to check out some merch. It'll be like someone from the 1800's going to a luxury car show.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* you look gorgeous! ! NOT huge! 
Really you look great. 
And noooo way can i be that cool with what hubs said lol. My ex hub used to put my biz down as "not work" alllllll the time, regardless of how many bills i paid. Hubs asked later if i was mad at him, i lied and said no since i go back to my house for 3 days starting tonight, but honestly. ....painting HIS whole house, exterminating his whole house, buying all the groceries, doing our laundry AND managing the dogs all day every day, not to mention, sweeping 4-5 times a day annnnd mopping = not working? ?
:growlmad: F that

*Keep* so so sorry hun :hug: you prob have LESS stress without him tho, and if he misses the newborn fun then pffft, screw him, his loss!
I know it's hard, but honestly I'd take a single mom great experience, over a bad one with an A-hole. 
Been there, done that with my ex.
Stand by your user name KEEP Smiling. ...best revenge, and best motivator for your kiddos.


----------



## wookie130

Keeps - It sucks, babe. :( I just think that it's probably pretty horrible for the kids for him to be in and out of the scene like that. Better to have no father, than one who plays mommy like that. But I am sorry you've lost your birthing partner. :hugs: Thinking of you during this tough time.

Jez- Yeah, your pregnancy dreams. Just...yeah. :rofl: I wish I could O while I slept. Oh wait...I don't sleep, so there's THAT. :rofl:

This momma needs some wine today. Or some Southern Comfort. I haven't picked my poison yet, and bedtime (for the kids) is only about 5 hours away yet. LOLOL!!!


----------



## gigglebox

wtf J?! Why is he being such a dill hole? Is everything going OK otherwise? Blunt question time -- do you still feel confident in your choice to have married quickly? Sounds like other than these recent spats your life goals are pretty similar...i'm just wondering what's up his booty.

Jez, I'm on the hunt for my bump progress photos when I was preggers with Des. You don't look abnormally large to me. I was trying to find shots because I feel like I was running big, but so far I just found these photos of my feet -- first pic is my pregnant, swollen feet (if you can call them that) at 39ish weeks, the middle pic was me when I had this day of "calm before the storm" at about 39+5, I just got up from the couch without any trouble and all my swelling went down, then it came back the next day lol. The last pic is a couple days after I came back from the hospital. Notice how quickly my crazy swelling went down?! Also note my blue toes--that was after the pedicure that put me in labor :haha:
 



Attached Files:







feet.JPG
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, such a pretty bump!! So perfect :) I love your dress btw!
Gah, pictures! Ok coming up.

Keeps, that sucks about hubby. I totally agree with what j said: take a great single mom experience over a bad one with hubby. Keep on smiling :) 

J, men don't see the things we do once they leave. To them sweeping the floor equals half an hour, walk the dog, half an hour, cook equals one hour... So there is 2 hours, what did you do the other 6 hours? Stupid, but I figured out that this could be their logic. One word: MEN!

Hubby is home and sanding the hardwood floors in the baby room. Then on to staining.. and I think we are finally heading to Ikea next weekend! Wohoo!!! Baby purchases here we come!!


----------



## gigglebox

theeerrrrre it is.

Jez, see the last row. I was BIG.
 



Attached Files:







bump comparison 2.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## claireybell

Keeps Lol giving birth to a sausage dog :haha: i never had a dream like that this time but i did mention a few good pages ago about dry humping a lamp post LOL!! Really odd ha ha! 

Tbh i was always able to shave my legs throughout :thumbup: but toe nails i need to re do so they look kinda nice in my fancy Accessorize flip flops :) 

Its weird, i did enjoy labour up until the last hr or so until i was a screaming monotone mess & i could think was 'just kill me now i dont give a f**k' haha! But its a lovely emotion rush after i did love that! Sorry about your bloke though Keeps, what a prime turd hun!! I know you say hes always been the same over the years on/off but you dont need that crap whilst pg esp with 2 older squiggles! You'll get more done on your own hun! & why doesnt he help with child support is he not working??! 

Ooh J that kind of co-sleeper! Looks fab :) ive also never seen them here in uk but im sure they'll probs sell them via Amazon.. They go in your bed then? We only have a dbl bed otherwise id def consider it, they're a great idea! :thumbup: how cheeky of your hubs to say that comment pfft! In agreement with Jez, paid or unpaid labour still has same values in my eyes & your a parent aswell already! Im sure he didnt mean it in a way of being fired directly at you hun but it would make me snap a bit aswell, i always find if hard to bite tongue! 

Jez your bump is perfectly fine & you look gawjus, you radiant mumma you <3 

Gigs & you with your lovely bump progression photos :hugs: my feet are still a lil puffy aswell, damn water retention.. Its going down though! Yey! 

Pacific, IKEA!!! happy purchasing hehe i love Ikea! 

Night feed taking ages tonight, shes very windy, im waiting for a giant fart before putting her down or she'll squirm for ages Lol! Heavy eyes.., zzzzZ's.. :sleep:


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - now I'm worried I'll have to buy a bunch of new shoes for the winter! I don't want tooooo! But thanks for the bump pics. I'm starting to feel better with everyone's reassurance, but still worried about how big I'll be by wedding time and for when I have to walk to school twice a week right up till my due date.

Speaking of the wedding, I don't know whether I mentioned that for one of the two final options of dresses, it will still end up costing $350 (Canadian) because delivery from David's Bridal in the US is bloody expensive (plus tax), and then if it's no good we have to pay for shipping again to return it and will not even get the 13% tax back because it's ridiculously complicated (we've tried with other returns to the US before). And if the dress IS good, I will still have to pay $100+ for alterations, bringing the total to something ridiculous for a dress I really cannot wear again and will never be able to sell. The other option of dress is cheaper and much easier to acquire since you can ship it for free and then take it back to the store here if it's no good, but this particular dress would require complete butchering in order to fit me, due to its cut, which is extra $$$ and again, I won't be able to wear it again. I think my only option is to suck it up that I'm going to have to part with a ridiculous amount of money and try not to think about how I should be spending this on baby. I'd actually feel less bad about that than about telling my friend I don't want to be a BM or insisting she lets me wear a different dress. But grrrr.

CB - she must have the cutest farts. I've been farting like a trooper today, but grateful to be releasing a TONNE of pent-up gas that's probably been making my belly bigger.


----------



## campn

Jez, you look so gorgeous and that's a beautiful bump! I had a dream recently that I gave birth and it was a dog! I kept saying hmm my child looks weird and not like how I imagined, but maybe because the fur is wet? :p 

Keep, I'm so glad baby is fine hun! I guess you're done with scans now?? So sorry about your girls' daddy, he sounds like a dead beat who you should just set free. I so understand how hard it is to really move on though, especially that you have to deal with him still since he's your girls father. You're so strong though, you're doing great. 

M+S, I thought you're kidding at first! No I would never let a baby sleep alone out in the yard in a stroller, I just can't wrap my head around it, sorry! I'm more of attachment parenting approach. 

Bree, so sorry about the cramping hun, I had it so bad with DS the first 2 weeks or so, especially whenever we'd nurse or I'd pump. Are you taking any pain meds? 

Claire, sounds like Naula is such a breastfeeding champ! I'm sorry about the bleeding and pain, are you using nipple cream? I used mothers love and it was such a lifesaver. Packing it in my hospital bag! 

J, boo to that line your DH said! You're such a hard working woman and you definitely can be independent and pay your bills yourself! 

Dobs, so so sorry the witch showed up. Really was hoping it wouldn't. Maybe this cycle go all out!? Like preseed and softcups? 

Green, when's your next scan!? Are you still going to go for a confirmation? 

Gig, beautiful bump! Can't believe that's little Des boy in there! Your poor feet though! Mine got this bad with DS too, but I was like 40 weeks by the time it happened.

I finally went and met my little nephew! He's so beautiful and sweet, he barely cried or even woke up! Just sat there sleeping and smiling and letting out tiny whimpers. He was 7.1 lbs at birth but honestly I felt like he was more like 3 lbs lol! I forgot just how small they start out.


----------



## gigglebox

Dawwww tiny babies! Des was 9lb 2oz, really hoping the next one is also big. Any smaller and they just feel so fragile!

OHHH!!! I keep forgetting to tell y'all--they finally carry digi's with weeks estimator at my walmart!!! $14 for 3, i feel like that's reasonable-ish. I'm going to grab some if i ever see double lines again.

And for whoever asked about the sex preference of the next baby...i'm jinxing things but i reeeaaally am hoping for a girl. Hubs wants one too. I was pretty indifferent about it because i thought a younger brother would be good for Des, but now that he has asked for a sister, my heart is pretty set. I'm a bit afraid of gender disappointment now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I decided not to get a confirmation scan. And I had a scan yesterday. I'll have one at every prenatal visit because it's twins so they check on them plus check on the fluid levels (I guess that's been a bigger problem with twins?) oh and at 24 weeks I'll start going every two weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Any pics from yesterday Green? And do we get a bump pic from you yet? Also, how are you doing? I've been thinking about you.


----------



## claireybell

Cutest farts.. Erm NO LOL! Seriously, they sound loud like whoopi cushions haha :haha: they always make me laugh though, terrible toilet humour me ;)

Aww Camps did you take any Aunty/Nephew selfies you can share? Yes yes hehe! You really forget how teeeeeny they are! So delicate but they more resiliant they we think <3 

Gigs the Shettles method for ttc a girl worked for us :thumbup: but i think even if we had a boy id of been so loved up, i must say its very weird cleaning up a girls bits after a dirty nappy, so many creases Lol! 

Ooh yes MrsG a bumpy piccy please hehe! With Multiple pregnancies you'll be suprised how much the care is diff to a single pregnancy, they'll be so many more people to hand at delivery! Awww cant wait until they arrive <3


----------



## claireybell

Go buy them Digis Gigs! Theyvmay sell out really quick & only be a one off sale in there :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat7210

I keep hearing good things about the shettles method, I want a girl so badly but to be honest I'd be happy with a baby!!


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty- I'm the opposite. We really want a boy this time so we have one of each. But if it's another girl we will be happy too. I am at the point of "I don't care what I have I just want another baby" as well.

School starts tomorrow and I will have 140 students this semester. I guess I should say I am prepared but I'm not. It will be good once I get through the first few days and get into a routine. I don't have my own classroom so I have to travel and go into empty classrooms for different periods. I have like 8 class periods but I have to go into 6 different rooms to teach those classes. Guess I should be happy that I have a job....

Tww is going ok. Temp is still climbing. I keep expecting it to kinda level off but it hasn't done it yet. 

Gigs- the digi weeks ones are awesome. I didn't get any with the first pregnancy but I may this time.


----------



## claireybell

Kitty when i found out i was expecting a boy i have to say i was a lil disapointed but my SO doesnt know this! I so wanted a Girl but boys are sooooo cuddly & gawjus, although i wanted a Girl this time & when they said Girl at the scan part of me wanted a boy haha its weird! Babies are just scrummy in general <3


----------



## campn

Kitty I also wanted a girl so bad the first time (and also this time since this is our last) but seriously once you have them, and see how precious, sweet and innocent they are, you seriously do not care what gender they are! 

I started disliking their gender once DS got into all the monster trucks :p 

Claire, it hit me once we drove away that I took no pics with the baby! But I was so busy spending time with him to even think of it! I got one of him with DS though! I'm going over there again next weekend so def will take some then! 

DS loved him!! He kept giving him kisses and he was so gentle with him, told me oh mommy the baby is so so cute and so sweet! Bless his little heart.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## claireybell

Awww such a cutey photo Camps. Your DS is so handsome, his baby sister is going to be so pretty :) he will simply adore her aswell by the sounds of how he is with his lil cousin <3


----------



## gigglebox

awww campn that's adorable! he is going to be an amazing big brother! I bet he'll be super sweet and protective. I'm hoping for the same thing over here!

Fingers SOOOO TIGHTLY crossed!


----------



## wookie130

Campn- SUCH a cute photo! Looks like he was made to be a big brother! Mine are so close in age, that I had 2 kids under 2, and Hannah REPELLED him at first...she was such a baby herself at only 17 months old, that she had no clue why we were doting on this small squirmy new creature we brought home. Now that they're 3.5, and 2 years old, they are literally the BEST of friends. I often catch them sitting with each other, with their arms around each other, or hugging. It's awesome. I just hope they're always this close. <3

Selfish post warning:

So, I think I have a wee (no pun intended) bladder infection going on, and it may be delaying my O. I'm on CD 15, and I've yet to get my digi :) on my opk's...last month I ovulated on either cd 13 or 14...so, here I wait. I'm taking cranberry supplements, drinking water, and drinking nasty cranberry juice. Ack!!! I hope I won't need an antibiotic, but we'll see. Hate pee problems!!!


----------



## shaescott

Keeps, I'm so sorry your SO is such an asshole. I know that it'll be tough with the girls, but tbh I would change the locks and if you're married divorce him and try to get sole custody of your girls. Nobody likes a deadbeat dad. 

Kitty I'm so confused about your test. That's so crummy.


----------



## shaescott

Wookie, blueberries are actually better than cranberry juice for that, little known fact that my doctor mom taught me.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, your Ds looks so proud of his sister! Precious!! :)


Sorry selfish post, I am so upset. While letting the ducks out this morning I must have lost one of my earnings. Just a small diamond stud that hubby gave me. We sifted through dry duck poop, feathers and dirt for hours and couldn't find it. I really liked the earring nor was it a cheap one. It is now officially considered lost and me upset about wearing something nice.
Goats broke a necklace I wore a few weeks ago and now the bird netting over the duck run that got stuck in my ear lost me an earring. Apparently I can't have nice things. :'(


----------



## Jezika

PL - aww, that truly sucks, and I know the feeling. I somehow lost a beautiful and expensive rose gold charm that my BFF got me for my 30th last year... just realized it was missing from my bracelet when I cam back from hols a few months ago, and I don't even know how it happened because other charms would've had to come off first for it to come off. Still upset about it, now that I think of it... :hugs:

Wooks - Sorry about the bladder infection. Gah, I hate them so much. I constantly had them during TTC. Hopefully you'll be sorted soon though and it won't affect too much.

Gigs - Is Des feeling better now?

Campn - Ben is just gawgeous!! And I concur that he will be an amazing big brother. I think that's maybe one of the benefits of waiting till the sibling is that age? They can get a lot more involved 'cause they understand more and maybe develop a different kind of bond.


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies
Sooo. Decided to take an opk since i was bored and have a ton and :shock:
WTF??? Positive as F!!??
Very confused now, but since this coincides with my usual O I showed hubs and even he said blaring positive. 
Soooo I begrudgingly got the quickie in, so we are def in TWW...he's still being pissy here and there. ..
Seems to coincide with whenever he had to drop me back off a few days :roll:
I get it, but HE'S not getting that attitude towards ME does NOT get you laid lol, which is the other reason he gets prickly. ...
Going a few days without nookie lol. 
So i feel good we got a bd in since we are apart next 3 fairs.


----------



## shaescott

J I'm glad you got another BD in. Sorry hubs is being a jerk, but hopefully he's just having a bad week or is stressed out. Maybe his sugars are off when he's pissy, that can do it.

PL, sorry about the earring :(


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, so sorry :( i lost my engagement ring so i definitely empathize. Hopefully it eill turn up.

J, welcome to the tww! I guess there's a few of us in it together this month. Us, i think wookie, and tex, right? 

Kit and Dobs, what's your status?


----------



## campn

Pacific, I'm so sorry hun! I've lost diamond earrings before that my mom bought me for my birthday and it completely broke my heart. She ended up buying me another pair but now I barely wear them cause I'm too scared to lose them again. I really hope you find them! :hugs:

Gigs, Wook, Tex and J, I'm so waiting to see a BFP from you ladies! Make this cycle count, have sex everyday! :) 

I've a 36 week appointment tomorrow and a growth scan, dr will do the group B strep test and check for dilation, but I'm not really expecting anything. Meanwhile I'm doing more baby laundry, waddling and dealing with daily cramps. 

Jez, I really think it's a good age gap esp that he goes to preK for a few hours now, and he understands that he can't throw his body on the baby or poke his eyes! If I wanted more kids I wouldn't recommend that age gap though!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks ladies.. and sorry about your jewelry losses too :( they totally suck. I have never lost something expensive like that before. Truly hope that none of the ducks find it and eat it. :(

Ladies, we need some good strong sticky bfps. Some good news please?


----------



## TexasRider

Believe me I would love to add to the bfp count... Fingers crossed this one is my cycle. But if not I will do my best to keep trying! 

I didn't really want a 5year age gap between my daughter and a future sibling but that's just how it happened. So I'm hoping it's only a 5 year gap and not a 6 year gap!


----------



## JLM73

Me again:roll:
Just realized my uber positive opk from earlier never went thru. ..sux to think i went from almost 5dpo to 0 grrrr but whatever as long as i get a bfp that sticks! 
Fell asleep earlier after ass ton of sushi! 
Hubs future best man invited us out (who's a woman lol)
I'm so glad hubs is not one to judge ppls sexual pref.
Anywho, i ordered a Philly roll, expecting smoke salmon and cream cheese like usual here in Tampa uhhhh yeaaaa....RAW!!! I DON'T do raw, usually a cali roll, shrimp or chicken tempura etc....so gave hubs all my raw meat, and ate the rest, plus chicken satay with peanut sauce. .mmm
Anyhow, here is the +opk from earlier. ..hope the :spermy: work as i don't see hubs for 3 more days!
NOOO idea wtf was up with temp rise then!?
I'll gladly take twins like Mrs G tho lol
And *Giglette* no I don't regret marrying so soon! 
I love him to death, he just needs to get out of the 10 yr bachelor mindset!
 



Attached Files:







20160821_161154-1.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh im so pissed!!!! Just wrote a posted reply & pressed prev thread instead of post FFS!!! Grr


----------



## claireybell

Hey J :wave: thats a blazing positive if ever there was one :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i hope your earring shows up in the couple of days hun, in scattered birdy poop or something! Did it def fall on the ground? I know ive had studded eartings come out before & they've got caught on my clothes & got wedged in a cardigan.. 

Camps OMG 4 wks left girly arhh!!! So excited for you :) 

Excited to see some poas lines & bfp's this cycle girls!!! Eeep


----------



## kittykat7210

If it's precious you could always hire a metal detector to go through the poop with? I know it sounds daft but it might be worth a shot...


----------



## gigglebox

Kit what's the update on your tests???

J, i am SOOOOO VERY jealous of your sushi! I haven't met a sushi roll I didn't like, except the spicy ones. Spice doesn't agree with me. I had a sandwhich two days ago that had some jalapeños snuck into it. It was hot but i ate it anyway because it tasted good...i'm still suffering the consequences two days later! Just fire belly. No "curry bum" thank goodness :haha:

Also, yay for the pos opk! Super weird with the temps though :-k

Tex, i'm with you, if we get pregnant this cycle it'll be almost exactly a 5 year age gap. DEFINITELY more than i wanted :( but having an older helper has its perks, plus i'll have breaks with him in school...but i'm really worried they wont bond as kids like i did with my siblings. Oh well, can't change it now. I just hope i'm not waiting much longer to actually get pregnant with a healthy baby.

3dpo...tra la la...


----------



## FutureMrs

7 DPO here so I'll be POS soon for your viewing pleasure! Fx for all of us in the 2 WW there has to be atleast 1-2 BFPs :)


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit what's the update on your tests???
> 
> J, i am SOOOOO VERY jealous of your sushi! I haven't met a sushi roll I didn't like, except the spicy ones. Spice doesn't agree with me. I had a sandwhich two days ago that had some jalapeños snuck into it. It was hot but i ate it anyway because it tasted good...i'm still suffering the consequences two days later! Just fire belly. No "curry bum" thank goodness :haha:
> 
> Also, yay for the pos opk! Super weird with the temps though :-k
> 
> Tex, i'm with you, if we get pregnant this cycle it'll be almost exactly a 5 year age gap. DEFINITELY more than i wanted :( but having an older helper has its perks, plus i'll have breaks with him in school...but i'm really worried they wont bond as kids like i did with my siblings. Oh well, can't change it now. I just hope i'm not waiting much longer to actually get pregnant with a healthy baby.
> 
> 3dpo...tra la la...

I took a frer and absolutely no line so not pregnant, stupid instant evap :(, I took my temp this morning and it was high, like standard post O temp so hopefully I've actually O'd this cycle!! But don't worry about a big age gap, my mum and her sister are 8 years apart and are still thick as thieves at 53 and 61!!


----------



## gigglebox

Future, you are right, we are due some more bfp's!

Kit, sorry it didn't pan out :( good luck for this cycle! Yay for ovulating!

I watching the teen mom og show on hulu. The first episode made me selfishly cry...catelynn and tyler were all "we're ready for a baby!" And then instantly get pregnant :growlmad:


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I was pretty sure it fell onto the ground. Even checked inside my bra. But now I am wondering if that is truly where I lost it.. if I lost it somewhere else, I doubt there is any chance of finding it ever :(

Kitty, good idea. I think I might try and find something magnetic and go over the ground, feathers and duck poop again. 

Gigs, 5 years might not be your ideal timing even if the kiddos don't bond right away but chances are they will at some point even if it's when they are adults. My brother and I "only" have 2 1/2 years between us (he's older), yet we were never super close. I was 15 before I realized I had a brother and that he was a good idea to have around. Only a few years ago did we start acting like adults as in catching up, checking in with each other and even visiting.
My guess is that this stuff totally depends on the kids on when or if the bond happens. Don't stress about your timing.


----------



## Breeaa

Hey girls, just catching up on the last few pages! 

Future, almost testing time! Fingers crossed for you! 

Gigs, I remember watching that episode of teen mom. She got pregnant so fast and I was a bit disappointed because they had all of these plans made that they didn't really get to. You'll have your bfp soon! I just know it! 

Btw I know how you feel about the age gap. Dd and Ailee are 7 yrs apart and I would've loved for them to be closer to have the same sister bond I did with mine. I'm sure des will bond with the baby though. It'll be different but they'll still love each other. Just different interests! 

J, hope you get some Twinnies! What would hubs think? I'm so jealous of green. 

Campn, you're so close!!!! Are you feeling ready? I already miss being pregnant. The wait for baby is awful but it's also one of the best parts. I wish I could do it again, already. What does your ds think about having a new sister soon? 

Kit, sorry about the bfn. :hugs:

Afm, nips are sore from breastfeeding. Baby is great! I can't stop cuddling her. Ready to be pregnant again. Kidding!! I do miss it though.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Brea, those dimples make my freaking day.


----------



## campn

Bree how can she be this adorable! I can't get over those smiles and the dimples! So sorry about your poor nips, but she's breastfeeding good right? That's one of my biggest fears right now, cause it was my biggest struggle with DS. He is really excited and so protective already, doesn't want anyone touching my belly, including DH! I just hope he doesn't regress once she's here. 

Gigs, I haven't watched teen mom in ages! I prefer 16 and pregnant anyway, are there any new seasons of that? I need to get watching something soon cause I'm getting bored and antsy now. I really hope you get your turn soon giggles <3 you've been so strong and wonderful and remind me so much of my little sister. She also did have that super special uterus! Hers was pretty divided though. 

I had my 36 week appointment and a growth scan today, baby is in the 31 percentile so she's still on the small size, but since I'm short and small, it's a good size for me the doctor said. I'm 1 cms dilated and my cervix is half way soft and baby is engaged already. It could still be weeks from now, but it's encouraging to hear.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey ladies still playing catch up!

Re the age gap, I am sooo close to my younger brothers because I was 8.5 when they were born. I changed diapers, warmed up bottles, and helped raise them. We are so close, that when my brother was talking about who would take him to college for move in day and my stepdad said it's for parents only (as in no your gf of three years cannot come) he turned to me and said, "I really want you to help me move in. Will you come to move in day?" And guess what? I did!

Gigs, I think they cut a lot out for tv timing. I don't know if falling was easy for them or not, but I don't think it happened the way they presented it as we're ready and same episode they're pregnant. Hugs

Bree congrats! I had a feeling you were going to deliver while I was out and about! She is so cute! I agree those dimples are amazing! Lol jk I remember she came before I disappeared


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl so sorry about the earring! That sucks and I hope it turns up :(

J that is super positive. Glad you got in some bd but sorry he is being a man child

Wooks I am so sorry you might have a bladder infection. Hope you get that smile soon!

Hoping we see some bfps soon!

Campn DS is so adorable with his cousin and I agree he has all the makings of a fantastic older brother

Afm hectic weekend so I didn't have a whole ton of time to throw my pity party. O will likely be anywhere from the 31st to the 5th, and SO has cleared up as much of his calendar as possible to be with me during that time. Really debating getting advanced digital opks this cycle


----------



## M&S+Bump

Is it just me or is B'n'B slower than the last week of pregnancy today?!

Campn - nope, not kidding &#128513; Out the back, in the pram, it was gran's tip and it works wonders. I will add that our garden, while a decent size in UK terms, is a postage stamp compared to most American gardens.. and it has a 6ft fence all round. We left a window open and could actually hear them better when they were outside than if they were upstairs in the cot. 

Aaaw at all the baby photos. So squidgy and adorable.

Who's next to test - Future? Can't wait to get some squinting at line porn. I'm still testing occasionally but it's not so exciting when you know! One last digi to do later in the week then scan next week, fingers crossed there's something to see!

PL - sorry to hear about the earring. I am terrified to wear my good rings out after losing one. The only expensive jewellery I am confident of is my septum ring because that sucker needs tools to remove :haha:

Age gaps - my brother is three years younger and it wasn't til we were 21 and 18 that he started to resemble a human. I'm quite looking forward to seeing what a bigger age gap is like, the kids are old enough to understand and help!

Afm - did I actually wish for nausea the other day? Gah. Take it away already. Heartburn and queasy city over here - thankfully mostly just first thing in the morning, late at night and if I don't eat frequently enough.

Test from this morning. Test line is darker than control! Woop!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats MS! Always a good feeling when your test line is darker than the control

So this is odd to me. This has never happened that I can recall. I'm mid AF and it seemed like she was coming to an end. I was barely bleeding yesterday and even thought BD was on the table last night or this morning. But I just went to the bathroom and I have more blood on my pad than I did all yesterday. Then, when I wiped it was such thick/clotty blood it was that dark red almost black color. . Like my period was ending and then my body was like never mind there's more!


----------



## campn

M+S, yeah it makes sense that tip was from your grandma! I think it came out in the 50es! I've always seen them do it when I watch "call the midwife" which is an amazing show! Glad your test is so dark now, def sticky bean! 

Dobby, I love your family, all of you just seem so close knit and very supportive of each other! About AF, my body has certainly done that a lot, AF is such a biatch in all seriousness. Hopefully it's just shedding really good this time!


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, wohoo! Congrats on the bfp! :) Yours is the start to all the other bfps to come (gigs, dobs, Tex..). Sorry about the ms hitting you so early. Honestly junk food helped me the most... As my mw said "plenty of time to make up for it later". Eat whatever works.


----------



## campn

Gigs, I'm watching teen mom og now bec of you! Poor Catelynn I feel like she's still really struggling mentally because of giving up her first baby? Also I just saw she wanted to try for a third child, I just wonder about the dynamic, is she doing this cause she regrets giving up her first? I wonder what her first daughter will think when she grows up, will she wish her parents kept her esp seeing they had more kids right after?

I'm analyzing it too much.


----------



## campn

Pacific, you're in the third trimester now!?? I just noticed! That's so crazy it feels like it was just yesterday you got your BFP!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Campn. As an avid Teen Mom-er, let me fill you in on the sitch...

C+T have always wanted a big family, T especially wanted some crazy number of kids. Probably overcompensating for their crappy childhoods. So them wanting to get on the train to try for the third now that Nova is over a year old makes sense.

C+T gave up their kid because they were ill equipped to take care of her. They hadn't graduated high school, they knew going to college with a kid wouldn't happen for them realistically. They didn't have the support that other teen moms had. Throw in the volatile relationship with their parents, and Butch going to jail. They didn't want to have a child grow up in a home like that because they grew up surrounded by that.

To say she had a kid right after giving one away is a bit unfair to the couple. They waited about 5 years before they started trying. And in that time they figured out their education situation, bought a house together, got engaged, C's mom cleaned up her act finally... They were finally able to provide a stable house for a kid.

The adoptive parents seem like nice people, and C+T do see Carly annually. So I'm sure when she is an adult it is an honest dialogue they can have. It's a painful situation no matter what, but I'm sure Carly will understand. And if she doesn't then all she has to do is what 16 & Pregnant / Teen Mom/ Teen Mom OG.

So my point is in the 11 years they have dated they always planned on having a big family. She's not trying to compensate for giving up Carly. She struggles with diagnosed anxiety and depression, and her post partum hit her very hard with both pregnancies but I think they featured more with Nova because with Carly you can attribute it to the adoption but with Nova it was just flat out PPD.


----------



## campn

Dobby I had no idea! I don't watch like I said in one of my posts, I seriously watch 1-2 episodes per season! I had no idea Carly was already 5! Poor Catelynn with the pp depression, she is such a sensitive person it seems and has been through so much!


----------



## gigglebox

Dang Dobs, you must be a fan! I was not aware of the additional stuff regarding the desire for a large family and mental challenges. I do really like tyler's mentality of wanting to break the cycle of f'ing up, and be the opposite of how his dad was. I think it's really admirable that they gave up Carly. It actualy hirs a bit close to home as a friend of mine had ro give her daughter up at 18, then later went on to have a son with her husband. Super sad about the daughter though, it was a closed adoption so she didn't meet her again until she was 18, which actually just happened this past year. They had an awkward start but now chat regularly and my friend is just smitten with her! It's a really sweet ending to a tragic start (my friend was pressured into adoption by her parents).

Anyway...Maci is stilla BA mom, and Ryan (right?) is, like, arrested development at age 15. I feel sooo horrible for Bently and legit get upset on his behalf. Gary is a nut bar, but i have some respect for Amber for getting her s* together...although who is this dude she's with? Was he just an obsessed fan she fell in love with? That Amber tattoo is some intense commitment ish. And Farrah....gosh, can you blame her for kind of becoming a bit of a wreck? She's been through some stuff, man. She's a pretty smart and decently functioning human considering....especially with that bat S crazy, plastic surgery addicted mom of hers! I hated her in season one, and still do now (the mom). Her daughter is adorbs though.

I think the covers everyone?

Yet again, in my crazy mind since (spoiler alert) maci & catelynn both have girls, i'm loke, darn, my chances have gone down again! It'll totes be a boy now!


----------



## campn

Gigs what do you mean about maci being a BA mom, why? She always came across really good to Bently but I've only seen a few episodes! Is she and Ryan bad to him??


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I have seen every episode and most multiple times. I like rewatching shows as a brain break/ to find things I might have missed before. I like playing connect the dots hehe.

Campn, I think she meant BA like badass in a good way lol.

Gigs that is so rough for your friend! I am happy to hear they are reconnected now and have a good relationship. That was what got me tearing up when the adoptive parents said hey she could turn 18 and decides she wants to have a relationship with you and forget all about us.

As for Amber, I think that guy is bad news bears. He is definitely an obsessed fan and I think as a former addict and at his age he is a master manipulator. Gary is obviously still in love with Amber and settled for this new girl who seems so nice. I will say I hated Amber originally but she has really grown on me. It was so easy to hate Farrah because they didn't really tell her story. But once you realize the abuse and of course losing Derrick... It's insane she functions at all.

And lol gifs just remember that they had girls like last year/ months and months ago. According to my chinese gender now is the season of boys!

I'm not flip flopping. This period is starting to hurt. I usually don't have this weird burning sensations past cd 1. My flow keeps stopping then starting up again


----------



## DobbyForever

But yeah definitely sitting here waiting for the new season to start hehehe


----------



## campn

So I just saw Maci is pregnant again!? That pregnancy test scene is so fake and scripted though LOL! While she was sitting there on the bed there was a legit preggo bump! 

Bently is the sweetest kid!


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it was scripted the same way that C+T's was scripted when Teen Mom OG started. It makes for a dramatic opening of the season lol.

BUT! Maci does have PCOS. That's why baby Jade was such a welcome surprised. I believe she was diagnosed after she had Bentley. This pregnancy was a shock to her and she was far along when she found out. She had gone in to refill her birth control, and the doctor said I want you to do a pregnancy test before I give you more bc (standard) and it came back positive. So they had to script something for the show so it wasn't like oh hey btw we're pregnant like it was with baby Jade lol. I think they were trying to capture the fact that the couple really had no idea, but it just came off as super fake lol


----------



## DobbyForever

He proposed 1/19 and she found out not too long later. 21weeksish. Her announcement was on Valentine's day. Baby was born May 31st. Intentionally leaving off the sex so as not to spoil it hehe. I think she plans to tie her tubes after

But yeah she found out in a doctor's office. Not in her home bathroom.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm pretty much obsessed with teen mom. Except Farrah. I want to punch her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol greenie. Are you watching right now?

Ugh I miss SO. It's getting so hard to say goodbye when he leaves.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg when she lifts her arms up for a picture at the engagement she has a clear bump! I feel like when my cousin sent a pic of her stomach saying how fat she was and we were like ummm that looks like a bump go take a test


----------



## pacificlove

I don't watch teen Mom.. I am waiting for some of my guilty pleasure shows to come back this fall. 19 kids, sister wives...

Campn, i know, 3rd tri.. I am really not too sure how this happened so quickly. ;) Maybe it's this energy burst that sped me through the second tri.


----------



## claireybell

I dont watch any of those teen mom/16 & pregnant things although they are shown on Sky TV.. I feel im now missing out ha ha! 

Sorry AF is being a turd Dobby! Maybe your bod is giving you a really good clear out this cycle, mines done it a few times in the past! All the better for that really good rich thick endo lining for growing baba this cycle :thumbup: glad your SO is around alot this cycle for ovulation eeee im excited for you :)

Between me & my sisters theres roughly 3 yrs each way as im the middle child! Theres less of a gap with me & younger sister but im closer to my older sister! Inlove my other sister to bits dont get me wrong but we dont have a lot in common & to be quite frank, shes abit up her own arse & i want to slap her sometimes!


----------



## claireybell

Camps - fab news about cervix starting to soften & gradual dilation! Woop! Officially 4 wks left aswell ahhhh!! How you feeling? Nervous, excited, scared.. Mine were ALL of the above ha ha! 

You may also find re breastfeeding, baby girl will latch & feed much better/sooner than Benjamin! I know Nuala has! I was never told this with Riley but if you bf them skin to skin it regulates their temp & they feed better & then clothes them up & give them other boob! I now been doing this since midwife told me about it & she feeds great! Better than what Riley did! 

My milk supply is crazy! Rocks for boobs when its near her feeding time & she stirs & then my boobs start hurting ha ha! I just soaked through one of my breast pads through to my bra pfft have now washed it & its drying on the washing line!

Same as you Breea, i miss bump aswell :) such a gawjus baby girl you have there! Those dimples are precious, Nuala doesnt smile that much yet or if she does im sure its trapped Wind LOL! 

Gave baby girl her first bath last night with some coconut oil melted in the water, she smells divine hehe & she never cried or squeaked or anything, she loved the warm water! No wonder she stayed inside if me until the last minute ha ha!


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi Girlies! I tested today.. I think I'm 8-9 DPO but I'll probably test regularly this week since there's loads of wedding festivities and I don't want to drink if we get a positive, I think I see maybe a shadow on this test? I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I feel different in this TWW, better then I usually do. My boobs are usually huge and tender and oddly enough they feel fine right now which is different for me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gigglebox

Ugggh Gary drives me crazy talking so much crap about Amber in front of their kid! NOOOO!

Sorry...lol

CB, this is definitely a guilty pleasure show. I wouldn't say you're missing anything though!

That's great advice about skin to skin breastfeeding! I'll have to try that if we ever have another...Des was horrible, he had the capability to latch,mbut he would refuse to and i think it's because the damn nurses basically insisted on giving him a bttle almost immediately. 

Dobs, i don't know what the deal with your bleeding is, but i have noticed my body does weird crap ever since we've been ttc. Even last cycle i had one of thos giant gross clots and i was like...wtf is this? To the point where i'm immediately like, "cp?" But my clot i passed with my actual miscarriage was much lighter in color...so i think it was just "one of those things".


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not seeing it future but if it's there irl that's very promising!


----------



## FutureMrs

It's sometimes there when I look gigs sometimes not lol. Side note wretched this morning when brushing my teeth, hopefully my mind isn't that cruel. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed Future! I got symptoms before I got a clear line with the third pregnancy.

Thanks ladies. I just want her to be done lol. My temp was super lie this morning so I am going to do an opk did good measure.

True is I don't even know if I want kids/to get pregnant now. It could be the depression talking but idk if I want this anymore. I don't want anything anymore.

Gary is a dick who tried to use his daughter to manipulate Amber. You would think they would stop trashing each other in front of Leah, especially with how Leah is now walking around playing them against each other. Both of his kids turned out so cute though.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, that sounds like depression talking, maybe hormones...i get that way too after all these tries, especially after my period. 

So...update...

Brother pleaded to one count of his charges, he's looking at 15 years. He was taken into custody and will get officially charged on nov 15, then transferred to prison. Of course, the last thing the asshole does before he's taken in is tell my brother to tell me he wants to say sorry. I knew he'd pull that shit, in fact i was going to tell my other brother to tell him not to say any shit like that but i decided against it.

This whole thing has been a mind f*, i just am glad he's finally in jail at least but now i'm afraid he's going to try and contact me. Maybe one day i will forgive him but i can't deal with his shit right now and i'll do the healing on my time, not his. 

So many emotions right now...sorry to vent.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs I am sorry gigs. Maybe just screen your calls? I would think he will try letters rather than calling, so maybe out hubs on mail duty? And let people know. My uncle pissed me off royally and I made the decision to not speak to him. I knew he would try to get to me via my mom, so I told her just tell him that our relationship is between him and me and I'll talk to him again when I decide to talk to him again. She isn't part of it.


----------



## gigglebox

That's a good call. I hate this whole thing, it stirs up all these emotions i thought i was over...i realize i have some unresolved resentment towards my parents. This was just such a huge traumatic event for me and they were unable to be there for me since they had to be there for My bro first. 

Thank God for my husband. 

Anyway my dad wanted me to bring des up this weekend, i'm just not sure if i can handle it...

Ugh. I just hope i'm pregnant so i can have a bit of light in my life right now. I guess really i have to make my own positivity...i hope to see some lower numbers on the scale. I am working out more now but i just don't feel like it's enough.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry to hear that Gigs. I can only imagine how it feels to get that apology after all this. I wouldn't want to hear it either. There is clearly no way sorry can even begin to cut it in this situation, but perhaps the fact that he's said it is still 0.00001% less shitty than not saying it at all, notwithstanding its uselessness or how it makes you feel of course. Also, I hope since he won't be around your parents' house anymore, you can work on things with them a bit.

Dobs - I've had odd cycles like that in past... like one or two with clots so big that they were actual discernible chunks of lining! And I have no idea why. And maybe one or two cycles that were stop and start... or just stop. But these occurrences were super rare. I'm sorry depression may be affecting your TTC mindset. You know how fate works though, right? It'll be when you stop wanting it that you fall pregnant.

Breea - i can't believe how smiley she is, seriously!

CB - great tips on breastfeeding. I swear it's so hard to know what to do these days with so much conflicting info out there, and not just with breastfeeding, but everything! Like should I be stopping the cord from being cut straight after birth? I hardly ever see them wait on OBEM, but apparently it's bad? Argh!

PC - Not sure if gold is magnetic? I could be wrong, but I feel like it isn't? In any case, I hope you find it. Would contents insurance cover it, or is it not worth the claim (or more a sentimental thing anyway)?

Campn - can't believe you're so close! I want to know how you're feeling about it too. It's also so weird that for many months there were no births in this group and then suddenly everyone's giving birth around the same time. Definitely seems to come in spurts, hence I'm certain we're due for a bunch of upcoming BFPs.

Future - I can't see anything on the wondfo but then I wouldn't expect to on this computer. 9DPO, at least to me, is still early though. I've only ever had negatives then. Super-FX for you!

M&S - Glad things are looking good! When exactly is your scan?


----------



## Jezika

Oh, AFM, I had another O in my sleep last night. This time I dreamt - I kid you not - that I was riding a penny farthing up a hill, and it felt really, really good. It's not the first time I've had a sleeping O because of a bike-riding dream in pregnancy, even though bike riding definitely doesn't turn me on. Oh, and to whoever asked what I dreamt about for my triple-O (M&S?), for the first two I dreamt I was using a vibe, and the third one I dreamt I was being intimate with a totally random female classmate from undergrad (to whom I am not even attracted). Weird.

As for my latest source of pregnancy anxiety, I am so scared that Matilda will get tangled up in her umbilical cord and kill herself. I know, I know, that's dramatic. But she's SO active in there and constantly spinning, and then I wonder if she's in distress. I was briefly reassured by some articles online that say it's so, so, so, SO rare and cord-around-the-neck is super common and babies come out just fine, but then freaked out again when I saw the comments sections were filled with parents who believe they'd lost their babies exactly because of that.


----------



## claireybell

Future, if i zoom waaay in a can see a very faint hazey something.. Def retestbin morning or later afternoon after a pee hold! My tests always gave better lines PM or 2/3rd morning pee!! Fx'd hun :thumbup: 

Big hugs Gigs :hugs: just when you kinda do things to take your mind off everything, something about the case pops up & it causes you anxiety & grief! If he was to contact you, it would be letters i expect! You could always leave collecting the mail to your hubs so if theres anything there he can bin them or put them away?! Fx'd this is the cycle that will bring your silver lining to all the shit thats going on at the moment! 

Dobs you are meant to have babies hun! I think your feeling low from previous exp of it & the highs n lows of your SO wanting to ttc/not ttc! When you get that bfp again very soon, you'll be over the moon <3


----------



## claireybell

Oh Jez, they do that in the hosp i had Riley & Nuala, esp with csections, unless emergencies obvs, they leave the cord attached & pumping for a few more minutes as its eases transition for baby :) 

Aww hun, if Matilda was distressed you will have less movement! Nuala was stupid active even in labour, thats why they advise after so many wks pg to start recognising routine & number of movements a day etc.. Less movements indicate possible probs but generally its a lazy baby ha ha! Lotsa movement is a great sign :thumbup:

Jel of your 'O' dreams! I need some ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I am not sure if it's magnetic.. at least I still have the other earring to test the theory. Not sure if insurance would cover it, but I have a feeling that hubby wouldn't want to bother insurance for something "small". After all, we live on the west coast when a huge earthquake is way over due. You know what I mean?
Speaking about weather phenomena, where we used to live they had funnel clouds /tornadoes touch down on the lake last night! Our property isn't far from the lake, but luckily no damages.

Future: fingers crossed! I am not sure if I can see it, but truly hope this is your month :)

Gigs: I'd just let everyone know that you don't want any contact from him, it'll have to come from you first! After all, he is the bad guy that wants your forgiveness. Can't force that with a couple of extra apologies! 

Dobs: don't give up on your dream!

As for me, looking big! Don't mind the pink bathroom sink from 1957! It's on the way out. :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20160822-205230.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20160822_220701.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jezika

PL - whoa, that funnel cloud pic is super scary! Were you skyping with family at the time? So cute how they're all sat there watching. And your bump is so sweet and compact! Puts mine to shame, and you're more than three weeks ahead (cue renewed anxiety re: excessive fluid, gestational diabetes etc.). Oh, and we have that same pink but in tiles all over our disgusting bathroom (old rental apartment). And the supers only ever repaint the old peeling bathtubs instead of completely replacing them because they don't have any more pink tiles to do the retiling. Uhhhh, retiling everything in white is just fine, thank you!

CB - I was always reassured by her movements (and freaked out when she was quiet) until I read ONE line of just ONE random online article that decreased movement OR excessive movement can indicate distress. Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies.

Jez, giiirrrlll you need a prenatal massage and to calm that active mind of yours! I feel bad for those ladies who unexpectedly lost their babies in utero, however i'm sure they were desperate for a reason and commented on an online forum as a way to cope. haven't all of us with a loss been there? We just so desperately want a reason, but sometimes it just happens.

What you describe with baby just sounds like a normal, active baby and if anything indicate you're going to be in for some rough wide-awake-at-3am nights! And did you see my bump?! I was enormous. You can't go by looks, we all carry differently. Any your ob said your uterus was measuring fine, right?

Yikes pl! That is freaky! Love your bump pick! And look at those perky ta tas!


----------



## Jezika

I know you're right, Gigs. My mind is just ridiculous. I'm not losing sleep over it or anything, but it does syphon some excitement away from it all. And what you said is so true - this little lady will be up all night when she's born, I bet!


----------



## pacificlove

:haha: gigs, sorry it was a no bra day ;) I have boobs without using a double push up bra!! The things that excite me... :haha:
As for the funnel cloud, one of my friends posted a video of it all, this is just a screenshot of the video.
The scary thing is, that area goes on "tornado warnings" a few times a year but everyone just shrugs their shoulders or laughs it off. It never comes to anything, ever! Scary!!

Jez, we have the matching pink bathtub and toilet...the toilet has a stamp in the back of the tank from 1957. 
As for movement: this baby has changed its tactics on movement about 3 weeks ago. It's no longer the cute bubble feeling, but rather a "let's see how far I can stretch out" type of thing. Also depending on how busy I am and what we are doing I'll feel more or less. 
The one thing that worries me is that I haven't gained weight in 4 weeks. We have a mw appointment tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

K I am the only noob I was hoping someone else would ask what is skin to skin breastfeeding and how is it different from what I thought was the only way to bf lol. I thought you just stick the baby near your boogie and call it a day :rofl:

Gigs if you are uncomfortable then don't do it. Is it not wanting Des around your parents? Their house? The trip? I say isolate what bothers you about the request and see if there is a way around it. If you can't, there is no shame or guilt in saying no. I completely understand being resentful of your parents. My mom always worried that my brother was resentful that she didn't protect him from a bunch of stuff. He only advice I have is to be open and honest with them about how you feel. Keywords how you feel versus what they did (or didn't do). It may not fix things, but now that your brother's stuff is being dealt with you guys can focus on you.

Re cords I read or heard someone that almost all babies are born with the cord around their necks and doctors just unwrap it really quick before the parents see and freak out lol

I think it's part depression. Part I am so broke right now. Part I feel like if we try we will fall this month and I'm not sure I'm really ready. I don't know. I just know I have been glued to my couch the last three days instead of in my classroom. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg pl the tornado is scary but so cool! Glad no damage. And lol at the 50s pink sink. I had a 50s yellow sink at my last place hahha. Your bump is so cute!!

And I agree with gigs. We need a reason to justify a loss, but sometimes there just isn't one so we start making connections. Like with my losses, there's no evidence to say it was the bcp or plan b or what have you that caused my losses but it makes me feel better to think it did.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I'm sorry you're feeling depressed. I am 100% with you with depression and anxiety. DH is getting a cold and I almost an hoping I get it so I have an excuse to stay in bed all day and night.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, part of it is the resentment toward my parents (especially my father who is in serious denial) and also staying in the house where my trauma happened. I haven't been there since i found out the severity of everything and i'm Afraid it might trigger some bad feels.

Anywho, I know your mind is in a bad place right now so i wouldn't make any decisions. That said, i think you may need to work out some sort of plan/distraction to execute if/when your period shows. These are your lowest times and you need an outlet to combat them, i think.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, did you feel this way prior to pregnancy? Is it hormone induced? I think you should really talk to the ob/gyn about your options with battling it. I don't want to get all momma bear on you but you need to get it sorted before the babies come.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I'm 99.9% sure it's from work. And hormones of course don't help. But I consistently have anxiety attacks revolving around work. I talked to my doc Friday. She suggested a couple classes through my insurance. I've signed up for both. Her option was meds which I don't want anything to do with. I would rather quit my job than do that. But we're in escrow so I can't until it closes. And even then I don't want to quit so I can get maternity leave. So I'm just stuck for now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie Awww I hear you. Remind me of the quote from bad moms when she is like sometimes I dream I get into an accident where I have to be hospitalized for a couple weeks so I can lay in bed all day, have food brought to me, and what not lol. I hope the classes help. Have they offered individual therapy? Even if it's just to vent and come up with strategies. I know kaiser hates to give adults individual therapy so they try to get you to go to group instead.

Gigs. Maybe ask your parents to meet you and Des elsewhere? Like a day at the park or somewhere fun? That way they can see Des but neither of you have to go to the house? You don't have to be ready to go over there.

Afm.., that's the other part of it. I told SO. There's a lot of things that are going to hit the fan in the coming weeks, and I don't have a plan. I don't know what to do anymore to be happy. And that terrified me. It took everything I had to make it through this last year. I feel like I am one bad news bear away from losing myself entirely. I just want to move. live a subsistence lifestyle with my dogs and just disappear. I'm so tired.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, they live 2 hoirs away and my dad want to take des to a train expo up there, which means an overnight stay because i'm not making him sit in a car for 4 hours in one day if i don't have to. Whatever. I'll figure it out. They may not want me to visit so soon anyway.

Also, i wish i knew what advice to give you. I don't remember what helped when i was majorly depressed...except maybe forcing myself to do the things i used to enjoy. I hated putting in effort, but if i could just get myself past the hump of starting the things, actually doing them was enjoyable. 

Also, when you're feeling good, write positive notes to yourself. That way, when shit gets rough, you have a reminder that things aren't always shitty, and you were happy once, you can definitely achieve it again.


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I hope you start to feel better, you too greenie and gigs, your all such sweet girls and really deserve the best.

Selfish post: a pm test!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs sorry gigs. But I agree you will figure it out. Just do whatever you feel is best for your family and nobody will fault you for it.

Future I DEFINITELY see that line. It's a bit dark so I can't see if it is pink, but I see a line!

I haven't been happy for a minute. I was hippyish taking my brother to college. But even that I wasn't truly happy. I was happy last night when I woke up from a nightmare and found myself in SO's arms. But it's not far to keep leaning on him. I know that's what partners are for but I've been leaning on him for so long. I know you are so right Gigs. That's what my therapist says. That I have to just force myself to do things until it feels good again. But I am so alone. I just wish someone was here to help me. I feel so isolated in my stupid house with no SO and no family and no babies. I have some stuff I was supposed to drop off at the thai temple but I am so scared to face the abbot because he can always see right through me and I don't want him to see how broken I am,


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, what would happen if the Abbot sees how broken you are? Sometimes we try to be strong by keeping things in as much as possible, or we think if we let it all gush out that we won't be able to control it or to control ourselves, but is that what would happen? What exactly would that look like? And if it does, how bad would that really be? (These are genuine questions).


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, a yellow sink? Gosh, I can imagine that would look worse then pink!
As for depression: you still have us to talk to. I haven't walked in your shoes but I think gig's advice is excellent. Do just the things that used to make you happy.
I had a talk with hubby on the weekend. We were talking about our housing market here, would we sell if the right offer came up etc... I haven't felt like a house being a home since I left my childhood home at age 15 for our big move to Canada (i do consider Canada my home). He was very supporting and surprised to hear thwt. For the last 2+ years I have taken hubbies vows to heart "home is where the heart is, and my heart is with you". Thats how I get through when I don't feel at home in my own house. 
What did SO say when you talked to him?


----------



## DobbyForever

I just feel so pathetic. Like I need some literal hand holding right now. And then my poor dogs are feeding off of my depression and getting depressed themselves.

Here is a pic with my old sink in the background. Does not do it justice but you get the idea. The bathroom was the only place I had good enough lighting to get pics with my snake so that's why I am modeling in the bathroom with my snake lol.
 



Attached Files:







10988547_10203792341422693_1160554937180920008_o.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

He just always thought I was destined for greatness. And he always tells people I'm his daughter and he's always so proud of me. And it's like great I lost my job because of a pregnancy gone wrong and now I'm depressed and I'm a hot mess and blah blah. I just couldn't bare the look of disappointment. I get enough of that when I look in the mirror.


----------



## DobbyForever

SO tries to be supportive and say he'll be there for me, but he's running ragged and it slips out every now and then. He's getting tired of carrying me when he's also barely carrying himself.


----------



## pacificlove

Awe dobs, you and the snake are adorable! Do you still have it? 
Cyber hugs and hand holding coming your way! When do you see so again?


----------



## gigglebox

You think he would judge you rather than support you?

My goodness lady, you are one foxy babe. Even standing awkward with that questionable sink in the background, you look yummy ;) 

Also, is it possible you need a change in therapists? Are you guys jiving OK? I'm considering this myself actually...i'm giving her one more go then i think i might try to find someone else.


----------



## gigglebox

Future, i see a shadow but not sure on color. Fx!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sadly I had to give up the snake when I moved. I surrendered him to a snake rescue that either adopts them out or takes them to an educational sanctuary. I had too many pets so I had to rehome three when I moved into this condo.

The abbot would say something wise and try to bless me, but I just don't want to see that look in his eyes. I'd rather it be disappointment than sadness, and I can't deal with either.

I like my therapist but she is 30m away no traffic and her schedule is pretty busy. So I don't get to see her as often as I like. The center here deals with a lot of drug rehab patients and I get really uncomfortable waiting in the lobby since they tend to explode in the waiting room.

SO was due to come over tonight but I told him to take care of his shit. I'm at a point where him being here won't help so no point in him coming over.i


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs do you see a therapist through Kaiser? I know they offer it and I've thought about it since I actually have that coverage.


----------



## DobbyForever

I do. They don't do weekly individuals unless you are really effed up. They try to wean you off to either once a month or get you into a group. They prefer to focus their weekly individuals on teens who are high risk for suicide. It's alright but like I don't do group therapy. I'm a private person. And I'm not getting on medication. I use it mostly for like spot treatment. When I start feeling maniac depressive I call to book an appointment. Part of my scheduling issue is it has to be between 3-5, and everybody wants an appointment at that time. And unlike your gyn you can't just see whoever. They really want you to only see your therapist.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, I get why seeing disappointment or sadness as a reaction to you is hard to bear. I don't know this man of course, but it doesn't sound like he'd be the kind of man to be disappointed in you (as far as I interpret the word, which I agree with Gigs involves judging you negatively). The things that have happened to you cannot even accidentally be mistaken for being your fault, so the judgment part to me doesn't make sense. Sadness, on the other hand, maybe. I mean, you're right, it IS sad, and even sadder because it's so unfair, even though we know better than to always expect fair when it comes to life. I'm sure yo know this, but as aversive as it is, it's okay to feel sad. I don't know how you can not feel sad (or angry, or any other relevant emotion that perhaps presents at different times), given some of the things that you have been through. But I think it's possible, though admittedly extremely hard, to accept and understand those emotions while also moving _with_ them, even if that entails doing some scary things, like risking situations where we might be judged (because actually, maybe we CAN handle it, or maybe we are assuming what will happen and the other person will in fact give us much-needed support) or going out and doing things that have at some point brought us at least some pleasure (because even though we're not sure we have the physical or mental energy to do these things and the prospect of it being all in vain makes it even worse, maybe it WILL offer some relief, albeit brief). Sorry for rambling... I guess what I'm saying is that what you're saying makes perfect sense (every kind of response, rational or not, has SOME rational explanation) but sometimes our own defence mechanisms end up paradoxically contributing to maintaining our negative experiences, and I honestly think that one of the biggest challenges we face is a) acknowledging that, and b) acting contrary to what every inch of us is telling us what we should do. 

Oh man, again, I'm sorry. I doubt any of this is particularly helpful and I don't want to assume how you're feeling or tell you what you should do. For what it's worth, you've shown yourself to be such a caring and beautiful person (inside and out, as evidenced by the snake/bathtub pic), and I think because of that we are all rooting for you, as we all do for each other. If it helps to talk on here, please, please do. Sometimes just imparting the crap is somewhat therapeutic in itself.


----------



## gigglebox

I have nothing to add, but Green I wanted to say I really hope the situation inproves at work. Do you have any obligation to stay after maternity leave is over or can you quit at that point?

Afm...
1. My dad called. I can't even right now. I just ignored it. 

2. 4dpo and i'm dying to pee on a test. Roll on Sunday!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you ladies. Sorry I ran out of steam so I took a nap.

Gigs ignore away. But if you are going to ignore for more than a few hours it might be nice to shoot your dad a courtesy text so you're not completely ghosting him. And oh man the tww poas desire


----------



## gigglebox

I'll call him tomorrow. Trust me, he doesn't need a courtesy text. He's super aspie so normal social courtesies aren't necessary.

Yeah, the poas struggle is real. I got excited though, i was originally thinking sunday was 8dpo, but it's 9 which means testing time :thumbup: i'm going to be super bummed this month if it's negative though :( i felt really good about everything but i can't wish a second line into existence. Hubs also made a comment on a second kid tonight...i know he wants it. Ugh i just hope my body can deliever! No pun intended!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotcha. Sounds good to me!

How was your timing this month? I remember it being good but what was it specifically? I'm really pulling for you, and it sounds like all three of you are ready steady.

I get the same way with opks now. It used to just be ahhh can't wait to poas. Then it became ahhh I wish AF was over and it was time to start peeing on opks.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww thanks dobby. I'll have to check later


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fingers crossed for Sunday!! I know we can't really rely on symptoms, but feeling any?

Dobs, i am not sure what else to add that hasn't been said yet. In the meantime I am sending you lots of cyber hugs :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. I am going on to force myself to work and cleaning tomorrow then SO comes over. So hoping tomorrow will be better.

Omg I hate the Bridget jones' baby trailer lol. I'm so bitter


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, funny situation, SO doesn't want me there on move in day. Glad you were close enough to your brother that he let you come. Honestly I'm quite tempted to break up with him because he won't let me come. I told him how important it is for me but he's put his foot down.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I'm so sorry about all your brother has done, and has put you all through. He's where he needs to be now (unfortunately). :hugs: Lean on your friends and family to help you sort through your feelings on this...it's like he took a little bit of all of you to prison with him. :( It's so difficult, I'm sure.

Dobs- You are so pretty! I think you definitely need to keep trying for babies, honey. You'd have GREAT LOOKING children! LOL!!! As far as how you're feeling, it sucks, I know. :hugs: Honestly, though, there is NOTHING wrong with you looking to your SO when you feel this way...sometimes we just need someone to hold us up for a while, while we get back up, and pick up the pieces. No shame in that, whatsoever. Of course, you have to find a way to cope, and like Gigs said, forcing yourself to live, and to have a routine, and to do the things you enjoy doing (even if there is little joy in the act of doing them now) is crucial. I hear you on the broke thing right now. I'm 7 days until payday, and both DH and I are barely scraping by this month. This too shall pass, really. I've lived in literally abject poverty during my first marriage (like, we had no food at times, nor electricity, etc.), and I try to remind myself that right now, our needs are met, and we really are doing fine in most major senses of the word. :hugs: You'll figure this out. 

Campn- Glad you got a good scan! Baby's getting ready for her grand exit here in a few weeks!

AFM- I'm STILL waiting to ovulate, I think. The bladder infection (which I'm still fighting) is probably delaying the egg popping. I think I'm cd 19 today or something.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, so we BD'ed o-4, o-3 (both pm) and o-1 (in am, as i was certain i'd o that day but didn't until the day after). Hmmm...i was thinking i got bd in closer to ovulating :/ i hope it was enough and did the trick. As for symptoms, nothing i can count on. My boobs were extremely sore two days ago but stopped hurting yesterday, but that has happened before. The only other symptom i've had during positive cycles was decreased acne in the tww (usually my face explodes with pimples) but i've been having breakouts since before ov, and i think it's from working out/increased sweating, so no tip offs there. This is definitely just a "wait and see" cycle. I'm feeling pretty positive but i'm cautious, as i've been "sure" before and just got my period...so we'll see.

Aww wook, evil uterus!!! Maybe it's time to see the dr and bring out the big guns? Just make sure they know you're ttc so you don't have meds mess up your chances. Is it painful?

Dobs, today will be better :hugs: do you like to shop? Retail therapy always helps me :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMrs

9 DPO test, this is one of those clear blue early tests, supposed to be one line on the test. I think there kind of new? I am running out of manis and pedis pre wedding so this is a super selfish post! I almost testing time for you as well gigs! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no! Not a blue dye! :haha: i again see a hazy line...not sure on color :-k


----------



## Fern81

Future I can see a shadow on both those tests. Fx!


----------



## DobbyForever

Future I see a bit of a shadow but i haven't seen/used that particular test before

Wook you are so sweet. I'm just annoyed because I was debt free for two years and now my savings is empty and my credit card maxed. I live paycheck to paycheck because of the mortgage. And I don't get paid again until 9/31. I can't afford the cobra health insurance either so if I fall this month I have to pray nothing goes wrong. Blah

I forgot what else I was going to say... I overslept because I couldn't fall asleep until like 1am ugh


----------



## pacificlove

Future, I think I can see the shadow too. Fingers crossed!! 

I am back from my midwife appointment. Babies heartbeat is 136, definitely thinking it'll be a boy. ;) I asked her if she could tell babies position which she wasn't too sure if at 28 weeks she could tell. Anyway, she confirmed my suspicions of feet under the ribs and head by the pelvis, baby is on my left.
She has now also switched my appointments to every 2 weeks!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Future I see a line as well! Hopefully it gets dark FX


----------



## FutureMrs

Mid afternoon urine! I feel fairly confident about this test!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## gigglebox

Omg future! That is 100% an early bfp! :happydance:

Wow pl, third tri already! 

And campn is going to pop any day!

Time is flyyyying! This thread is officially 1 year old!


----------



## TexasRider

Future I can see it if I zoom in! Looks good and I hope it gets darker!

Afm 8dpo and my temps looks ace. That tea is helping a ton. I will never scoff at herbal treatments again lol


----------



## campn

Future the pic is blurry but I do see the line hun!! I hope this is it for you!! 

I'm so swollen and everything hurts, I really hope I go before 40 weeks cause I feel like my back is going to snap in half! Trying to finish up all the laundry, hospital bag and pack a bag for DS since he'll stay over with the grandparents. 

More zika transmission now in Tampa, so it's getting so close to Orlando where I am. My OB was saying it's going to get so much worse, so preggo ladies please be careful!


----------



## DobbyForever

Future I see it as well!!!

TRX glad the tea worked out! Can't wait to start seeing your tears!

Pl congrats on the good news and seriously crazy how close you are to having a baby! Ah! I thought at 28w it was supposed to be obvious but I know nothing like john snow

Also fern I was happy to see you post :). You live! <3


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, my mw suggested the chiropractor today. I told her about the pain I have in the back of my right leg after sex which she thought was sciatic pain. We laughed that only sex seems to bring it on for a few hours after. She said that one could have thrown the pelvis off balance even falling as a child and then we wonder why labor is slow. My mw has lots of women go to the chiropractor after delivery and it then becomes clear why labor was slow! 
When she asked how I sleep (interrupted with lots of backache) she highly suggested I'd see a chiropractor before delivery. If it helps with delivery and relieves the sore back, I can see why she thinks it's a brilliant idea!

Dobs, apparently babies are still quite small at 28 weeks. If I had more chocolate cover around my midsection it might have been harder for her to feel. I guess she also didn't want to bring up my hopes in case baby was no where to be found ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Chocolate cover?


----------



## pacificlove

Chocolate coating, chip layer.. the layer of food around most of our midsections we are all struggling with ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG lol I love you. You can have some of mine. My body was banging two years ago. Thanks fb for that reminder r_r


----------



## pacificlove

Lol, I started the pregnancy 15lbs heavier then I wanted. ;) 
Years ago, I had abs to show off. :(. I remember when hubby saw that for the first time and his reaction was along the lines of "hubba hubba". Eventually I am hoping to get them back, but having worked 12 hour days for the last 3 years didn't help.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl I feel you. We'll get there again!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, to have our former bodies again! I'll say though, i was looking my best AFTER i had DS. I was 10 ish lbs heavier than i am now before i got pregnant, but lost all the baby weight plus 30 lbs in the year after i had him. Wish i'd kept it off! Instead i've gained back 20 of it :blush: oh well.

Future, any more tests?


----------



## DobbyForever

Daaaamn how did you get it off?!

I was just telling my friends I used to be able to do like 60+ push-ups in a minute and over 80 crunches in a minute.... I just tried and I hurt my back doing a 30 s plank (used to be minutes!), 20 crunches, and like 20 push-ups lol


----------



## TexasRider

I lost like 30 pounds on a low carb diet about a year and a half ago. Unfortunately I have put like 20 of that back on. My husband seems to enjoy where the weight settled which is mostly in my butt and boobs so go figure. He tells me I am beautiful every day but I don't really feel beautiful haha


----------



## pacificlove

Some day dobs.. some day. Take it easy girl, don't hurt yourself trying to get fit ;) 

Gigs, how did you get that much off? I have been reading on how much weight some women loose just in the first couple of weeks (some said 20 lbs!) So I am hoping to maybe be at my starting point or close to it. Haha. So far I am up 5 lbs... I thought it was odd, but the mw had no concern today.

Tex, what a good hubby you have. I have been feeling extremely large (fat, being the word i use) and mine keeps correcting me to "baby bump".


----------



## campn

Gigs, I also lost so much weight and got down to 105 lbs after having Benjamin! I think mostly due to breastfeeding! Best diet ever! 

I'm having lots of stabby lightening crotch feeling down there, I feel like someone's stabbing my cervix from the inside! I think she's getting so low so her head is pressing on my nerves down there?


----------



## claireybell

Camps i had this in the last few weeks loads & right near before labour! My sister used to refer to them as 'Fanny daggers' LOL


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Camps i had this in the last few weeks loads & right mear before labour! My sister used to refer to them as 'Fanny daggers' LOL

Hahaha!! That is so genuis! That's exactly what they feel like! I don't remember them with Benjamin, but I remember pressure near the end. Hopefully I'll lose my "fanny snot" here in a week or so!

Hope you and your sweet little lady are doing wonderful!


----------



## claireybell

Future i can still see hazey line but i think even the cb early ones arent that sensitive! I didnt get a really bold obvs line with my cb until days after period was expected! Il be now checking out your Frer test pic hehe! 

Ahhh Pacific now your mw apts will be every 2 wks your pg will fly by in a second! Eeee not long!! Looking forward to seeing more baby pics & test lines on this thread! 

Omg has it been a year already Gigs? Waaaah thats gone crazy fast!! :shock:


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> claireybell said:
> 
> 
> Camps i had this in the last few weeks loads & right mear before labour! My sister used to refer to them as 'Fanny daggers' LOL
> 
> Hahaha!! That is so genuis! That's exactly what they feel like! I don't remember them with Benjamin, but I remember pressure near the end. Hopefully I'll lose my "fanny snot" here in a week or so!
> 
> Hope you and your sweet little lady are doing wonderful!Click to expand...

'Fanny snot' :rofl: HAHAHAAAAA Camps thats bloody hilarious hahaa!!


----------



## claireybell

So had health visitor yesterday & Nuala now weighs (compared to last Tuesdays 7lb 12oz) she is 4kg - 8lb 13oz lil piggy shes piling on the chunk Lol! But.. She has Thrush in her mouth thats why last few days shes been grumpy & feeding lots on/off bless her! She has passed it onto my nipples aswell! Uhh! So i have boob cream & she has drops for her mouth 4 times a day bless her! Im hoping it starts working soon as dont want my milk supply interrupted as feeding is going so well..!


----------



## campn

Oh Claire I had thrush too and it was a horrible feeling, my nipples constantly burnt! I got an ointment for it from my dr or but it barely helped, but then I read about gentian violet and after one application it got SO much better. It is so so messy though so use breast pads on you and coconut oil around Naula's mouth if you decide to use it, it'll literally stain everything but it will heal you so incredibly fast. 

I hope you can kick its butt and it goes away very soon so you can enjoy your breastfeeding sessions!


----------



## gigglebox

I lost 20lbs the first week lol, i was so swollen with fluids while pregnant! I lost another 20 over a couple more weeks and then sat at about 190lbs. From there, i started eating clean, eating LESS sugar (didn't cut it completely out though as i love it too much), and worked out at least 30 minutes 6 days a week, which could just be a long walk with Des strapped to me, or on my stationary bike, but often it was running/walking. I also went to the community rec center every wednesday as my "me" time where i'd either swim, do the indoor track, or elliptical for an hour or so. Once the weight fell off it was easy to stay motivated, however i had a goal to lost x amount by my friend's wedding. Immediately after the wedding i let everything go lol.

Now i'm trying to get back into running.

Campn, i think you're spot on with your sespected pain.


----------



## FutureMrs

Well got my positive! It's early still 10 DPO and I got nothing on a wondfo but two positive FRERs so I hope it's not some cruel joke.. I'm trying to remain relatively unattached right now because I'm afraid of another chemical!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kittykat7210

I used to be super thin, like 87lbs but I've piled on the pounds and now sit at 108lbs, I'm not even pregnant and gained so much!! I hope when I do get pregnant i won't end up massive, it's so hard to lose once you've gained! I want to be fit and healthy before I get pregnant but I don't know how realistic that is!

Future that is so positive!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you Kit!!! We're excited and nervous! Lol I hope your month comes really soon love :)


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Future yay! Go ahead and get excited! What i learned from my m/c is to embrace the pregnancy, no matter how short. If it's going to end, it'll happen regardless of how you feel about it. Might as well be happy! It probably won't end and then you'll feel silly robbing yourself of that initial joy. Yay for two lines!!!

Well, i weight myself and haven't lost any weight in two weeks. So, i went to walmart and indulged in sugary treats :blush: i have no self control. Des is at school and i am watching reruns of Top Model and eating Half Baked ice cream.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats future!


So I felt baby B last night. Like an actual kick. It was so crazy. I got up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night (shocking I know) and when I laid down I felt some flutters so I started to pay attention and then BAM full on kick or rolling around as I felt my actual skin move I wanted to wake up DH so bad but he's sick so I didn't bother


----------



## gigglebox

Wow green!!! That's so cool! Those first kicks are the best. Do we get a bump shot pic yet?


----------



## TexasRider

Future that is an awesome line for 10dpo! Congrats!

I'm right behind you at 9dpo but I'm not testing till AF doesn't show. I usually get a massive temp drop the day before so I will know by my temps if I am pregnant or not.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you guys! I feel like it's definitely a decent line for 10 DPO! Texas your will power has me in awe. Lol I hope this is your month too!


----------



## FutureMrs

I did a dumb thing and took a digital and am now worried I somehow got a false positive? On two regular FRERs.. Ugh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## campn

Congrats Future! That's very pink! :) 

Gigs, I've no idea how some people cut out sugar completely, I don't like sweet food but I've to have creamer in my coffee and that has sugar in it! Kudos to them, but life is too short for cream-less coffee! 

Green, oh I miss those flutters! I'd always freeze after them and be like was that real!? Was I imagining!? So so sweet. Enjoy it hun, they'll get bigger and you'll be their punching bag!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you campn! I won't lie I am terrified, I'm trying to just relax but I know it's super early and AF isn't due until Tuesday which scares me so much. I will honestly be devastated if something happens.. But I know like gigs said there's nothing I can do and I should try to enjoy it.


----------



## TexasRider

Future don't worry about the negative digi. Their threshold of hcg level is higher than a frer. 

I only hold off testing cause the bfn is more depressing to me than the temp drop honestly and I would rather just wait for the temp drop


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you campn! I won't lie I am terrified, I'm trying to just relax but I know it's super early and AF isn't due until Tuesday which scares me so much. I will honestly be devastated if something happens.. But I know like gigs said there's nothing I can do and I should try to enjoy it.


----------



## Fern81

Tex- aww it would be so cool if you get your bfp too then you & future will be bump buddies!

Congrats future, that looks like a good 10dpo line! Leave the other type tests alone until 14+ dpo. :)

Green- awww enjoy those exciting kicks and flutters! I keep thinking I'm feeling baby move but it might just be in my head.

Weight gain... I piled on the pounds in the first trimester. About 13 pounds! But so far it's stabilized. I've been so hungry and feeling faint/lightheaded if I don't eat so I just gave up and am trying to eat healthy even though I have to eat a LOT! I'm also stressed about losing it all but hey, baby's health comes first.

Dobby- good job getting so to clear a baby-making schedule for you guys. Fx!


----------



## campn

Future the digi is definitely less sensitive that's why we all use the FRER early on cause "supposedly" it's the most sensitive when you haven't missed a period yet. Tuesday is still far away so it makes sense you'd get a squinter and a negative digi! 

Like gigs said, you can't do anything to prevent what could happen, but it'll only deprive you from the happiness you should be celebrating right now! :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- I've also gained 13 pounds!

Gig- I plan on taking a bump pic Saturday but I've said that the last 3 weeks so we will see. I'm huge.


----------



## pacificlove

Future that's a nice double line. I always thought those Digi ones werent as sensitive. 

My mw just called with the results from the latest blood tests... Apparently I have low iron and should go on a supplement. Now to research what they means and entails..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I think that's pretty common. I know a few people who had low iron and they just took a supplement and never had any problems.


----------



## gigglebox

Makes sense. You're basically growing a parasite that is stealing all your nutrients. 

Green, 13 lbs is peanuts, i bet you're not nearly as huge as you think!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, 13lbs isn't much, I always thought a pound per week of pregnancy, plus you are growing twins! 
Thanks on the reassurances on the iron, I'll go to the pharmacy tomorrow. 

I just picked two big strainers full of figs... Half of it went up for sale by the road. (Can't believe how well the few I put up earlier this week sold) If only I liked them. Now it's too hot outside to do anything more.
Time to rehydrate.

Edit to add:
Jez: my mw commented on my "small" belly too. However she was surprised to find how far up my uterus goes. I guess I carry up, not out.


----------



## gigglebox

I can't take it guys...i'm not going to be able to test until 9dpo, and that would have to be at my parent's place...i might cave and use a cheapie in the morning, even though it's only 7dpo :/


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, don't do it! Maybe wait until 10 dpo instead? I think 7 dpo is just to early, dont set yourself up for disappointment. (Sorry just trying to protect you from yourself ;) )

32 degrees outside still no wind, ice cream only helped for 20 minutes and it did try to melt away in my bowl. Can't wait for fall!


----------



## wookie130

FutureMrs said:


> I did a dumb thing and took a digital and am now worried I somehow got a false positive? On two regular FRERs.. Ugh

Don't worry about the digi. The digis are not NEARLY as sensitive as the FRER's...Wait until next week, and try taking a digi again. Those are NOT false positives on those FRER's. That's actually a super line for 10 dpo! Congrats, hon!

I'm on an antibiotic for the bladder thing. Not even gonna ttc, for fear of making it worse. It's cool. :) I've been having some doubts about having a #3 lately...but :blush: I don't know.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh pl, my mind is set, i'm definitely going to pee on something tomorrow LOL. Honestly though, it won't bum me out, i don't get upset until i see a blank test at 10dpo. Then i'll have myself a pity party :haha: but i usually start at 8dpo, and i won't be able to sneak one in until the next day at 9dpo, so i'm just getting in my fix while i can :thumbup: 

Uhoh wook, our old friend doubt is visiting you and Dobs! Maybe go back and read some old posts as to why you guys wanted this so much..?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, kind of like peeing on a stick while on the period :haha: it's an addiction ;)

Wookie, sorry about having to use antibiotics.. while you might have your doubts now, you'll never look back once baby is here. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

I had a whole post typed out & then i fell asleep feeding ha ha & when i woke to post it the page had expired ohhh!!

Congratulations Future hehe! Blazing fab positive there at 10dpo! My 10dpo frer was soooo faint, yours is def a sticky one :thumbup: Also, Digi's are nowhere near as sensitive as Frers or early tests! You'll get a 'pregnant' reading around when your period wouldve been due or just before as HCG wouldve risen lots more by then :) aww im so excited for you :hugs: 

Thankyou for that info Camps re Thrush, il see how the drops go with Nuala & if they not working to great i may google that Violet plant you said about :thumbup: the cream i have for boobs is all fine though! Have you had any other symptoms go on down there? .. 

Pacific my Dr gave me (and im still on them) Ferrous Sulphate - Iron supplements as mine were low aswell, platelet levels are usually lots lower in pg aswell! The Iron supps didnt make me constipated either, more regular if anything! You'll feel less tired :thumbup: 

So, a funny thing happened the other night, i fell asleep on sofa & Nuala was in Moses basket in lounge with me, when i woke a few hrs later.. I was in bed HAHAA!! Baby was STILLin Moses basket in lounge sleeping soundly! SO was snoring on sofa aswell... But i find it amusing that i sleep walked to the bedroom, whooopsy bad parenting Lol! I then got her & she woke for her feed ;)


----------



## claireybell

And i think i may have slight Cystitis! Last couple of days my pee has been reeeeally hot but not quite to the point of burning, il be buying Cranberry juice & extract today ohhh! My body is full of ailments post pg Lol


----------



## wookie130

Well, to clarify, the desire to have a 3rd remains, but common sense is filling me with doubt that it's feasible space-wise, or financially. These have always been considerations, but, I'm really on the fence about it all right now.


----------



## gigglebox

Got cha wook, that is understandable. Did you ever get that second opinion on your uterus?

Ok, did the test. Feel like i see a hazy something but eh, only 7dpo! Next test will be Sunday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I hope whatever you are seeing continues to darken.

I'm so glad it's Friday I can't stand it. 10dpo and only a few more days to go. Looking back at charts my temps are right around where they usually are for 10dpo and I've gotten a drop in temp on 11dpo and then a gradual decline until AF day and then the temp drop of doom right to the coverline so it will be interesting to see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee Tex i hooe we can finally be bump buddies this cycle! Fx for us both!

Future, any new test we can oogle?


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, there is a great threat that got revived in 3rd tri on what the movies don't tell you post pregnancy. 60+ pages but an interesting almlst scary read especially for us first timers. Maybe you should add? 
Glad to hear nuala is letting you have some sleep ;) 
As for iron, besides wanting to sleep for 10 hours a night ( my norm is 8) I don't really feel extra tired. Out of breath yes but I thought that had to do with how high up my uterus is. Apparently iron is needed to transport oxygen.

Gigs, fingers crossed that the line turns darker
My line eye wants to see it... :)

Wookie, totally understand. Just remember the first year isn't the most expensive one and finances can change for the better too.

Tex, looking forward to your pee sticks ;)


----------



## FutureMrs

Took a wondfo today! Saving my last FRER for tomorrow as I'm with my parents until Monday when hubs and I fly back home! I'm pretty happy with these lines, really hope AF comes and goes Tuesday. I'll probably do a digital late next week! I had a rehersal party last night and so had to do the fake drinking lol Saturday should be fun, I did tell the bride so she can help me a bit, it's hard standing and not drinking so I'm anticipating questions. Gigs I def see a haze similar to what I was seeing myself around 8 DPO. Texs I hope this is your month too! I want some may baby mamas with me!! And thank you everyone, I have a good feeling about these lines this early on but I'm still remaining cautiously optimistic! I hope tomorrow's FRER shows progression!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## gigglebox

hmm you know when I was pregnant with Des, I was super exhausted in the third tri. I assumed it was just because of my size, but I was winded everywhere I went, I had to stop bothering with the steps at work (thanks elevator!), etc. I wonder if I had low iron? They never checked it as far as I remember...

PL thanks for confirming my crazy :haha: i'm sure there's nothing actually there but line eye is a powerful thing! I'm hoping for an evap to analyze later :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

yay tex! that is a good line!

As far as not drinking goes...I have palpitations when I drink so telling people I have heart issues exacerbated by drinking shuts them down pretty darn quickly. Also, there's the old "i'm on antibiotics that I can't mix with booze" excuse.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs I think you mean future has a nice line lol


----------



## claireybell

Future eeee another clear line there!! :hugs: 

Ooh i think il look for that thread in Third Tri Pacific ha ha! I can add my lil comments about sleep walking & nipples spraying milk like a cow when the baby cries ha ha :haha: 

Gigs i can actually see an oober faint haziness there!! Fx'd its lots darker on next pee stick :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Fx'd for you aswell Tex! Your chart is looking great again ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, my boobs have been leaking for weeks.. the things they don't tell you about pregnancy could fill a while threat too. :haha:

Future good line again!! Fx for awesome progression!!

Gigs, crazy is a compliment :) ;) 

As for me: Ikea trip tomorrow!! Wohoo!!


----------



## gigglebox

I've still never been to ikea! I wanna go!

Ladies....my boobs hurts, my face is breaking out, eating habits are normal...these are all bad signs :( i'm hopeful but worried! I guess i need to have some faith!


----------



## claireybell

Im hoping that they are all pregnancy signs this cycle Miss Giggles!!

Great signs your boobs have been leaking though Pacific! Mine had colostrum when i squeezed me boobs but never leaked :thumbup: start using breastpads ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I read a trick about saying you are on antibiotics or on a diet as a no I can't drink lie. Great line! Haven't caught up yet


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies i haven't been on here in ages. I wasnt ttc and stopped coming on but you know how it goes, lol you get prego, think you're prego, mc, or catch baby fever and this is where you end up! have missed this group! I started lurking through the threads and i just love this group best lol 

Cb congrats on new baby, i remember you getting your BFP!
PL love your ticker, congrats to you also!
Giggs, sorry for your loss. How are your duckies? Ikea is my happy place btw, you def need to go.


AFM....I delivered my son Luke at 15 weeks this last sunday. I posted my story in 2nd tri losses if youd like to read. I want to try again as soon as possible, and i know this group here understands and wont think im crazy.


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh my gosh still praying I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you get another positive very soon love!


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs and Texas goodluck today! Hoping to see something from you both!

AFM dreamt all last night I kept getting negative tests now, and woke up without any real symptoms, I'm honestly so scared it's ridiculous. I just don't trust that this is really happening for us. With that said here's my 12 DPO line!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## kittykat7210

That's a fantastic line future!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Future that is awesome line! Yay!!!!

Afm my temp didn't go down today! That's huge since most of my charts have a declining pattern in temp from 11dpo on down to 14dpo when I get the drop of doom. So the fact that it actually went up a bit is so encouraging! I'm still not testing until Wednesday when AF is due though.... Ok maybe Tuesday if I dont get a temp drop but still. Only a few more days to go!!'


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post alert

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## gigglebox

I got sick this morning after drinking my iced coffee, which is HIGHLY unusual...so i snuck away for a test...

As i was saying...

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 45


----------



## TexasRider

GIGS!!!!! Awesomeness!!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Wth I just checked in; yay GIGS!!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ikr?! Details later. I'm in a state of shock. I'm only 8dpo!!! I'm feeling good about this one :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhhhhhh OMG Gigs!!! Go girl CONGRATULATIONS!!! I knew i could see something on that other test hehee!!! Sooo thrilled for you :hugs: <3 

Future, awesome line hehee!!! You & Gigs will be due the same week ahhhhhh sooo excited eeeep!!!! 

The only way is up Texas ;) Sooo eager for you also to get a bfp this cycle!! 

Stills, hope you are doing ok.. Im so so sorry for your recent loss hun, my heart aches for you <3


----------



## campn

OMG giggity!!!!!! What what what!!! Only 8 DPO!??? That's cray cray!!!! Congrats hun! <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- OMG yay!

Tex- excited for your test in s couple days!

Future- beautiful line. 

Still- I'm so sorry Hun. I have no words.


----------



## claireybell

Congrats on 18wks sweet potatoes MrsG :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Still sending you the biggest hugs. I am so sorry for your loss. We're here for you.

Future love the line!

Giglettes!!! Yes!!!! I am thrilled! That is one beaut of a line! Have you told hubs yet or are you still in shock?

Greenie yay sweet potatoes!!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yes Gigs, have you told hubs yet??


----------



## DobbyForever

The doubt is gone from me and now playing tricks with SO lol. So we'll see what happens. Started my advanced digitals today and hoping that I won't get a ton of flashing circles again


----------



## TexasRider

Well good luck dobs. I hope you actually get to Ttc this cycle and SO doesn't back out


----------



## campn

Still, I'm so heartbroken for you and read your post. I can't even imagine all the feelings and thoughts but I pray that God heals it all and you're blessed with another healthy pregnancy and get your rainbow baby. 

Luke is such a sweet name.


----------



## claireybell

Stills, i just read your post also, my heart is breaking for you.. i can only imagine what your going through hun, massive massive hugs & love <3 Heaven is truely a more beautiful place now your lil Luke is there safe & sound, i feel so sad for you :hugs: Your in my prayers xx


----------



## wookie130

Still, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: Fly high, Baby Luke. <3

Gigs- Holy shitballhair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoohoo!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Congrats...and that line at 8dpo is FABULOUS!


----------



## claireybell

Holy shitball hair :rofl: HAHAAA


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you to everyone, this truly is the best place to be when dealing with this kind of stuff. :thumbup:

Omg Gigs that totally made my day!! Only 8dpo? Amazing!!!:happydance:
Fx for oober stickiness! Did you tell dh or are you gonna wait for darker lines? 

Future thats a fantastic bfp. I totally get your feeling of disbelief, i was the same way. Let yourself get excited girl! 

Tex fx your temp is a good sign! Woohoo for testing day!

Wookie i am dying holy shitball hair omg bwahahahaha:haha:

Dobs just jump him. Don't even mention ttc. Go get some scandalous lingerie and boom. Baby making. No lie thats my plan haha:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I am gonna wait until a solid smile to jump him ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Ooohh you're using digis? I was thinking about using them just to see if i even ovulate.


----------



## Jezika

Giglington! That's a ridiculous line for 8DPO! Must be some hardcore fertilization action right there. I'm so chuffed for you, eeeeh!

Future - GREAT line progression! Forget the digis... FRER all the way since it's early days.

Texas - so glad the temp pattern is a promising one. Let's see if we can make this a BFP hat trick... I had a feeling there'd be a spurt of BFPs. And I must say, your temping is very impressive. It's so consistent that I bet your interpretation is more than accurate.

Dobs - glad you're out of the uncertainty zone, but hope SO's own doubts don't put a spanner in the works! 

Stillpraying - I'm so sorry about your loss. I can't imagine either :( it sounds like you have a lot of strength and resolve, and I'm sure a sticky bean is right around the corner :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've been AWOL with Joe starting school and an unfortunate new addiction to online slots... :blush: sorry ladies!

Still - I'm so sorry for your loss :(

Gigs!!! Only 8dpo?! Holy Mary, that's a great line for so early! I'm so happy this was your month after all the awfulness you've been through.

Future - your 10dpo FRER is waaaayy darker than mine and I didn't get a cheapy line til after period due. 'Mon the May babies! (I'm due 24th April but at 11, 12 and 11 days overdue as a past record, I'm fairly confident I'll go to May)

Dobs - sorry to hear you're feeling crappy. Medication was the turning point for me, after suffering almost constant depression for 15 years - it took various forms but boiled down to the same demon no matter what it was diagnosed as. I did every talking therapy and mindfulness and awareness course under the sun but tbh - I think it's a chemical imbalance in my brain, compounded by some unfortunate life experiences and not helped any by my attempts at self medication. I know what has happened to me, I can explain my personality and fears, I know what has led to what. None of that helped until I gave in and took the pills. I know it's not right for many people though. PS - I love the snake!

I'm loving the pastel sinks, ladies! I live in a built-in-2006 modern brick box, with no features, identical to the all the others in the street. I'd love a kitsch rockabilly pad but you know, children - everything has to be wipe-clean right now and Fisherprice rules our world.

CB - thrush is f-ing awful. If the cream doesn't clear it up, or it feels like it comes back next week, straight to docs and insist on anti-fungal tablets - ridiculous loading dose for two or three days topped up with a lower dose for a week. So many doctors don't even know that breast thrush exists, or think the cream will fix it always - like vaginal thrush you often need it cleared internally too. Me and Nat suffered for two months passing it back and forward and fighting to even get anyone to take it seriously, til I ended up just stopping feeding him because I just couldn't take it any more. I had to tell the doc how much to prescribe (she said - are you sure? That's the same dose as fungal meningitis! Yup - it's on your own page on the NHS website) but by then it was too late for us. 

Nice to know gentian violet works though - we use that in the shop to mark the skin before piercing haha. If it happens again, I'll steal a bottle.

Jez - to worry is normal and just shows how much you care and that you'll be a great mum. :hugs:

AFM - it's coming up to the same duration as the MC happened at so I'm a little paranoid. I have many more symptoms than I did last time though - my boobs still hurt and all I can stomach is pizza, I'm a sleep-walker and I have a blinding hormone headache almost constantly - and I also got a 3+ on digi on Monday at 5 weeks exactly, so it's all looking as it should. Scan on Wednesday morning, though I'll only be 6+2 so don't expect to see much.

We have a child-free night tonight but all that it will probably mean is I fall asleep on DH on the sofa trying to stay up late, instead of just admitting defeat and crawling to bed at 10.30pm..


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs so happy to log in and see a beautiful pink line! Congrats!! Sending loads of sticky dust your way. 

Still, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Ms, how exciting that you're having a scan soon!


----------



## puma1986

Hey everyone! I was hoping I could join? Most of the ladies in my thread have gotten their BFP or have given up so I've been logging on to check a mostly inactive thread =( 

As for me, I am 29 (30 in November!) and I have an 8 year old son from a previous relationship. My husband and I have been TTC for 6 cycles and am expecting AF in in four days. My husband has an autoimmune disease called ulerative colitis and has had to be on large doses of prednisone (which adversely effects motility and morphology) and I found out that I have a strong positive anti nuclear antibody titer (basically my body is attacking itself). I've read that having high ANA increases the chances of miscarriage and CP. :( I'm feeling extremely sad and hoping we conceive this month. If not, it is unlikely we will be trying anymore because we don't want to risk passing an autoimmune disorder down to our kiddo. I am wishing everyone tons of baby dust and love!


----------



## campn

M+s- I laughed so hard at "I'll steal a bottle!" You dangerous criminal you!! :D 

Tex- Your chart looks so so good I'm getting butterflies! Is it weird that ttc still excites me!? My sister who just had her baby was talking about having 3 more, and urging me to have more, and I said, dude, let's just get this one out first! Good luck hun, I hope this is your BFP!

Dobby- I haven't asked in so long, but SO is all into ttc again then!?? Hope you catch that egg and get yourself a sticky bean!


----------



## campn

Puma- Are you seeking any medical help?? I honestly wouldn't give up trying even with the (very small risk) of passing an autoimmune disease. With most autoimmune diseases you can still live a perfectly normal life hun, plus you can always pass other diseases you don't even know you're the carrier for, your chances are as good as any of us!


----------



## puma1986

Awe thanks Campn! I feel the very same way that you do. My husband, you actively struggles with a disease feels differently though. He said he could never forgive himself if it was passed onto the baby. When we found out that the odds where low we decided to try anyways. But now that I have signs which indicate an autoimmune disorder, too, he's become hesitant. 

I have a Rheumy appointment scheduled for November! I'm hoping they'll be able to shed a bit more light on this issue. 

I appreciate your kind words. We will know something for sure about the results of TTC this month. My fingers are crossed. :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't know what autoimmune disease is, but I guess I always lean towards the thought that almost anything is better than no life at all. There's a hereditary cancer gene running through my family (yearly endoscopies, yay!) but I'd still rather have lived and inherit a disease than not have lived at all. Obviously I hope with all my heart that I haven't passed anything on to my kids, but that's life...

Campn - does it count as stealing if I already own everything in the shop anyway? :rofl: I regularly sneak packs of toilet paper from the store room if I've forgotten to buy it for the house (we get it from costco so it lasts for months and then I'm out of the habit of buying it!) I sneak it out hoping no-one else sees it and gets any ideas :haha:

I'm so excited for all these tests coming up. We're on a roll ladies :D


----------



## campn

Puma, I have thyroid autoimmune disease and pretty much all the metabolic diseases! They're usually easy to control with medication, I understand your husband feels bad, but that's life we sadly don't get any guarantees how our health will be. My dad was the healthiest person I've ever met and then he got liver failure from infected dentist equipment that passed hepititis C to him. 

Keep trying! And fingers crossed this is your cycle!!


----------



## campn

DH has been annoying AF, I literally can not stand him. I'm trying to distance myself by being in a different section of the house cause he's seriously getting on my nerves. Could be partially hormonal too but he's being so insensitive! Why would he want to risk his life angering a 9 months pregnant woman!? :shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

Omg Gigs!! Congratulations :) I am sitting here waiting for the ferry with hubby so this was excellent to check in on!

Still, so sorry for your loss, but you are in a good place here for support.

Puma, I agree with what's been said, have you had any testing done? Although depending on where you are, they make you try for a year before giving help... :S

I forgot what else I read.... We spent a bunch at Ikea, got almost all we were looking for.my feet are sore!!


----------



## TexasRider

Puma- totally understand where you are coming from. My daughter was born with a serious birth defect that could have been genetic. It's called craniosynostosis and hers was bilateral coronal. Most children with her type have some sort of genetic syndrome. We have had all sorts of genetics tests done and they can not find any defects in her DNA that caused it. We were worried about having another child with the birth defect but really the next child will have the same chance as she did which is roughly 1 in 150,000 or so if I remember correctly. We talked long and hard about Having another baby but came to the conclusion that we wanted her to have a sibling. 

So here we are. I am hoping my temp continues to stay up. I bought some Walmart cheapies today so IF it's still up Tuesday I will test...


----------



## puma1986

TexasRider said:


> Puma- totally understand where you are coming from. My daughter was born with a serious birth defect that could have been genetic. It's called craniosynostosis and hers was bilateral coronal. Most children with her type have some sort of genetic syndrome. We have had all sorts of genetics tests done and they can not find any defects in her DNA that caused it. We were worried about having another child with the birth defect but really the next child will have the same chance as she did which is roughly 1 in 150,000 or so if I remember correctly. We talked long and hard about Having another baby but came to the conclusion that we wanted her to have a sibling.
> 
> So here we are. I am hoping my temp continues to stay up. I bought some Walmart cheapies today so IF it's still up Tuesday I will test...

Woah. Your temp is very similar to mine. I hope your temp continues to remain up as well! You're very close to knowing. 

Thank you for sharing your personal experience. You truly cannot be 100 percent sure about anything. Even perfectly healthy couples have children with genetic abnormalities. Much in the same way that you want your child to have a sibling, I want my son to have one, too. I come from a broken family. My husband son and I have a beautiful, awesome, and healthy relationship, but my son expressed to me recently that he is very sad that he doesn't have a brother or sister. 

Only time will
tell. Thank you ladies for all of your support and welcoming me into your group. I look forward to getting to know all of you better :)


----------



## Jezika

Welcome, Puma, and sorry to hear you have some difficult decisions to make. It's such a personal decision to make of course, but I hope if the risk is low you wand DH will get on the sam page and continue with TTC. It may be a stressful journey, but it sounds like it would be such a blessing for your guys in the end. Are you testing soon?

Campn - Add my husband to the For Sale ad, because he's driving me crazy too. We're at my mum's, and he just walked out of our bedroom loudly saying, "Well, maybe you shouldn't be touching your ass hole," so that my mum and her bf could hear! SUCH a misleading statement! This x 100.

PL - What did you get in Ikea? I love Ikea!!!!!!!!!!

Gigs - I honestly still can't believe you haven't been to Ikea. You are surely a rare species.

M&S - bless ya for your nice comment. Fingers crossed you get over this sketchy period and can put your mind at rest. I remember just how anxiety-provoking that time is (and for me it didn't stop till, like... oh no, wait--).


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I use the clear blue advanced opks. I like them, but my cycle lengths jump around since the twins and so it makes them useless. I get too many flashing smiles because I test too early. So I waited until cd 9 since that is suggested for a 29 day cycle. I wanted to wait until tomorrow for good measure since last cycle was 30 days but they were taunting me lol. When used at the right day, I like them cuz they give you a heads up. Basically the flashing smiles are the beginning of your fertile period and then solid is your super good timing.

MS thanks. And lol I hear you. I was super into my Vegas for a while until I lost 120k coins and never got them back haha. As for medicine, now that I am back in my classroom I am feeling better. :). So once again my therapist was right lol. Hope you enjoy your childless night and hoping the scan reassures you!

Puma welcome! Sorr to hear about the autoimmune stuff. My brother has an autoimmune thing and ITP. It hit him really hard middle and high school, but now he is doing much better. Honestly, advances in the medical field make living with such things so much easier these days. And there's no guarantee you will pass it on/ you don't know how severe it may or may not be. Please don't give up. It is noble of you, but it will work out. Fxed for no af! And I get where your hubs is coming from. I come from mental illness and my SO does as well. So we worry a lot about bringing a kid into the world who has a higher chance of a social disorder or depression or anxiety disorders.

Campn, he was and now he is getting all stressed again. So I just avoid the topic at all costs. We haven't done it today because we got in a huge fight because he was disrespecting my mom and that shit does not settle with me and he was like have fun being on your mom's team. So I'm mad at him and he is stressed so I doubt be tonight. I just don't count him as on board until I get some sperm during my fertile period lol.

Pl congrats on a successful shopping run! Put those feet up and relax!

Lol Jez and campn sorry your hubs are testing your patience

I hate ikea. Mostly because I hate the whole self service thing. I hate furniture, I hate putting it together and moving it(probably from moving 4x in one year during college and having to take everything apart and put it together). I want to go and point and say I want that and that, swipe, sign, and have it delivered and assembled lol. I do like the price though. I think I walked out less than 1.2k with delivery and assembly for my queen bed (frame, boxspring, mattress), my L shaped pullout couch, and something else. I forget what. Like some small stuff here and there.


----------



## JLM73

Hi all
Slacker ass post as I have not caught up:blush:
Back home for a few days, so yay internet!, but booooo my mother is on her broom!
*Giggley*-Bits OMG :wohoo:!!:dance:
I am sooooo thrilled for you!!!!
*Future *you too! and *Still*- so sad for you, but you have a great attitude!!
:roll: Nooooo idea what DPO I am as FF snatched my CHs back after that late +opk....well on time really gah:dohh:
I'm guessing 5dpo if I go by my norm. so I'll just keep using up the 10miu strips.
UCrampy tonight, so hope thats a good sign...otherwise I'm ambien and OUT!
Oh and my damn lip piercing decided to get infected MONTHS late ....WTF....


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes sorry about the chart confusion and piercing and mom :(


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post again :blush:

I'm out of town at my parent's place and have been driving/visitng people all day, so this is the first time i've had a second to sit down and type!

So...as y'all know, i tested yesterday knowing it'd be blank, but the optimist tried testing again last night since i wanted ro get in my fix before going out of town. Again, i saw the slightest haze, but figured i had line eye.

This morning, i was soooo wanting to pee on something but said to myself i'd stick with the plan of waiting until sunday. Well, hubs was wrapped up in a vide game, and Des was watching him, so i was thinking about testing, but still leaning towards not....until i had my iced coffee. You see friends, i never drank coffee until a week ago (save a couple extreme days at work where i was exhausted and needed caffeine to make it), and i've had an iced coffee or two each day since. This morning, i was sitting on my couch drinking it, and when i got to the end i immediately felt sick, like i was gonna puke. I said, "my stomach's messed up, i'll be in the bathroom" which is universal code in our house for "i have to poop, leave me alone for a few minutes", though of course i need not make a poo poo, i need to pee on a stick! So i grabbed a wally world cheapie, and went ahead...things were looking blank at first, and i just knew i'd see something if i gave it time. And i sure as shit did. I had a big stupid grin on my face and jumped up and down, lol.

So this whole time, like for a couple weeks, i had devised a plan how i would tell hubs. We've recently gotten into playing chess against each other, so i thought it'd be cute to write "we're pregnant" on the board under the pieces, so as he played and moved the pieces he'd reveal the message. Well about 30 second after i saw that line, that plan went out the window. I ran like an exited child to hubs and he looks at me and goes, "what? You're pregnant?" And i said, "maybe! Come take a more expensive test with me!" 

So he follows me into the bathroom and i hand him the cheapie. He is, like, inspecting this thing, holding it in different light, and i say, in my best samuel jackson voice, "i knkw it's hard to see but trust me, there's a mutha fuckin' line on that mutha fuckin' test!" And i tear open the Frer and dip it in the pee cup. Hubs laughs at me and says, "this is funny. You're, like, having fun doing this" and i say, "i know! It's an addiction!"

So we stand over the test and at first it looks negative, but slowly that very obvious line develops, and i get giddy.....but then hubs gets quiet. He says congrats and hugs me, but then he got all weird and distant. I think reality hit him! I just told him to do whatever he needed to do to get in a better head space because i need his support. I left him and he was a little better, but we've been talking via text and on the phone and he sounds much happier now. I know he's going to be fine by the time i get home and i'm excited to finally have him be excited and dote on me :thumbup:

SO....i "knew" this whole month that it would probably be "the" month, but i didn't want to say it 1-to not jinx it, and 2- there was one other cycle i felt this way, and i wasn't pregnant...but this month, i never had a doubt, except for a couple second here and there. I was saying to myself two days ago i already knew, i just needed to wait for the tests to confirm it. Stupid, right? Also, the weird thing is from the start of this journey, i had the numbers "5" & "8" in y head. Well the m/c was cycle 5, and now we're in month 8 (August)...maybe that's a stretch and trying to put meaning to something meaningless, but there ya go.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, was it you who pircahsed things from ikea? I demand photos.

Ok, i forget new girls name...puma? I remember the key icon. Whatever it was...welcome!

Still, so, so sorry to read of your loss. Welcome back to the ttc bus! I hope it's not long before you have a healthy pregnancy!

Campn, any news in the birthing area? And what did hubs do? Squash him with your bump.

Uggghhh i forget anything else...


Except Green! You still owe us a bump shot! You too pl!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs looooove the story! And the chess idea was cute but I totally think sharing that first frer is just as adorable. Glad the shock is wearing off and hubs is embracing it. When are you thinking of doing a digi?


----------



## Jezika

Gigs, I'm pretty sure I felt more awe and excitement reading your BFP story than when I had my own.

Dobs, okay, yes, the self service thing is a pain, though I do admit I get a kind of rewarding pang of excitement when I find the right box on the shelves, and while the assembly is undoubtedly laborious, in my more optimistic moments I look at it like a giant Kinder Surprise egg for adults. I mainly just like sitting in the show rooms and then taking pics while looking all casual so it looks like I live there. You know, for shits and giggles.

J - things are better with hubs now?


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i LOVE that story of your bfp! The bit about the Samuel L Jackson voice floored me!! 'Its there mutha fucker' hahaaa!! Im so sooooo happy for you guys :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, did the Ikea you went to have a food dept aswell? Ours in Southampton has one & you can loadsa stuff & i have couple bags of their meatballs in freezer mmmm probs not healthy but who cares Lol! & what did you buy?? :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Piercings playing up might be a good sign J :) Mine always flare up at the beginning of pregnancy..

Had to dig my Sea Bands out today and currently lying in bed trying not to puke, but now I can't stop thinking about Ikea meatballs and their liquorice fudge...


----------



## gigglebox

I swore i wouldn't test my parent's place...then i woke up and was like "oh yeah! I'm a pee stick addict!" I'm so happy to see the line is darker than yesterday. Def had a moment of fear while the test was developing. See below! It's on the night stand next to me and even though it's only been about 15 minutes, the line dark, not quite close to control color but getting there!!!

I'm not sure i'll do a digi...but probably. I'll continue with frer too as i need to see the line exceed control to feel good about things.

Speaking of feeling good...i'm pretty sure this is the pregnancy that i'm going to get fucked on, symptom wise. I'm already getting sick from coffee and thinking of certain foods mkaes me want to boot. I also lose my appetite when i'm pregnant, most food just doesn't sound good. I'm at my parent's place and i usually have bagels and lox for breakfast, but i think i have an aversion to the lox (something else that tipped me off on 7dpo as i love the stuff and craved it my entire pregnancy with des).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay Gigs :happydance:

Can't believe the colour of that line, so dark already!

Lox - boke. I looooove salmon cooked, but smoked, the texture is just icky. Although right now even cooked salmon sounds icky. I'd take the bagel though and coffee seems to be ok so far too, thank goodness. Pizza all the way for me.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs that's an awesome line! Wish I could have the unshakable certainty that this was my month etc.

Well my temp dropped today yes it's above cover but it will most likely continue to descend until my period starts.... Another unsuccessful month. I guess it's time to start making appointments with the OB for more testing.... I was really hoping I wouldn't need it. This is so unbelievably frustrating. Never in a million years did I think I would be trying to get pregnant for over a year with no success.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs great line!!! Woohoo! Texs my fingers are still crossed for you!


----------



## gigglebox

You're not out yet tex! You said "more testing", have they tested you for things already? What about SO?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- holy cow that line is so dark. And I know I know I need to take a bump pic I want to do it really close to the exact week but I change on Saturdays and we're always so busy. Yesterday we weren't but I was in so much pain. Sometimes these boys like to go super low and even having underwear on kills me. Can't wait until I'm gigantic I'll be miserable. 

Pl- I totally understand. DH and I are so young and healthy (except I'm overweight) I never in a million years thought we would need help! The whole process totally sucks at first but I'm so glad we went ahead with it and even with the cost it's so worth it (x2!)


----------



## TexasRider

Well back in December he did a bunch of blood work to test horomone levels when I had a 63 day long cycle that was ended by 10 days of provera to bring on my period. All those came back normal. So now I think we need a semen analysis and an hsg to check my tubes and I'm not sure what else really... Maybe he will repeat the hormone panel?


----------



## campn

Gigs- Holy cow this line is only 9 DPO!? And I thought I had a good 9 DPO line! I'm just gonna guess twins right now! :D twin girls! So happy for you giggy, you've waited and waited and you did it!!! Good job uterus! 

I'm reaching the end of my rope now, which is pathetic since I'm not even 37 weeks yet, but everything hurts, my clothes don't fit, people easily piss me off (husband included) and I can't find the energy to be patient with my son and I feel horrible about it. 

I've been having lots of BHs and losing little bits of plug, a week ago I was 1 cm dilated and my cervix was half way soft and baby was engaged so tomorrow I'll find out if there's any progress. I want her to stay in there as long as she can though, if only it wasn't hard!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn I was thinking twin girls too!

Tex I am so sorry. I think getting the testing done would be good insight. I can empatheize. I didn't think it would take 7 cycles to fall post iud or almost a year since the twins (I know SO wasn't always cooperating but still). Hugs

Green so sorry the boys are being boys already lol but boys do love their momma

Campn excited to hear the update tomorrow! And just remember it's not you, it's the hormones/baby. Did you ever watch charmed lol? When phoebe was pregnant was baby evil source Cole? And she kept attacking Paige? And she'd look super guilty and say things like it's not me it's the baby

Afm my opk would not develop! It was so weird so I hadn't flushed.... I dipped it in there so we'll see how messed up my test result is lol. Well the test line is definitely darker than yesterday's but still empty, which makes me feel good that maybe I did test on time and won't get a long week of flashing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

Dobby, oh yeah I remember this episode so well! I love charmed! And I love that you live in SF like them!! 

I have a new found respect for the black widow spider right now. I'd have bitten his head off long time ago :p 

Your test is getting dark fast! I hope this is your cycle too Dobs, you and Gig would be due so close together!!


----------



## FutureMrs

That opk is getting dark fast dobs!! Fingers crossed! Campn I can't believe how close your getting!!! 

M&S how are you feeling love?

Gigs were bump buddies!!!! When's your estimated due date?

AFM I have very little symptoms other then some nausea on and off, I'd almost rather have all symptoms all day, I can't seem to relax and enjoy this and I feel doomed honestly. It's awful. My lines are way darker then they were with my chemical and hopefully that's good but there's some part of me that just believes I won't stay pregnant which is breaking my heart. Ugh the mind is an awful thing. Definitely no signs of AF tho who would be due tomorrow, I generally spot in the couple days leading up to her. Trying my best to remain cautiously optimistic.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* yup hubs has been better. I think it his man period lol, so when it nears time for me to go back to my other house- he gets moody, and sarcastic which does not put me in the mood lol so he's learning....slowly lol.

*Gigs* you asked back when if I still would have married so fast. YUP. 
I love him and he wants to give me the world, but he's super smart, low key until someone pisses him off :rofl:
Hell of a gun and knife collection eek!
AFM my chart is Sh*t with a side of extra cow dung!
All the moving back and forth didn't help, and My Ambiew wore off half thru the night, so I am literally a walking zombie gah.
*M&S* hope you are right about my lip ring being bfp related- came outta NO where. Bad thing is the back is embeded, :roll: SO it keeps oozing puss - gross! from the front.
Gonna have to cut the back of my lip just enuff to get the round back out.
Ultimately I wanna salvage it so been cleaning with peroxide until I get the nerve to cut it :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, so happy for you!! That is a fantastic line!! :)

Mrs G, you still owe us a picture of the bump ;) 

So Ikea: we got lots of little Knick knacks of course because who doesn't? We also got a crib, change table and office desk and filing cabinet for hubby. We also wanted to get a storage closet type thing for the nursery but they were out of stock on what we wanted.
So we walked in and immediately went off path (you know how you are supposed to follow the arrows) as we spotted the baby section. Then we walked on, now no idea where we were in relation to anything. Picked a few more things and it became time for lunch. We only did one full loop trying to find the bathrooms and food court. 
Cb, I had the daim cake for dessert, so yummy!!!
After lunch we did another quick round and then on to the downstairs section where they have all the little stuff. I had to take a break. My feet at this point where killing me plus BH kept coming. Hubby had to point out a bench on display for me to sit on as I didn't even realize it existed so people might sit on it.

Felt better after a few minutes so we went on to the warehouse. Everytime hubby picked up boxes I sat on the lower shelves. Haha. The bottoms of my feet where red at this point. Baby gave me such a good punch while down there even hubby turned around when I said "ouch!" Probably thought I walked into something...
Thankfully no self check out, but we did find someone had left a step stool by the till line up, which hubby kept moving forward for me as the lone moved. :haha:

Now on to assembly!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg j are you cutting it out yourself?! Glad hubs is learning lol

Afm my o pattern seems early (11-13) then late (15+) so I am due for an early cycle. I was insanely horny the last two days but I got that around this time last cycle and had a late o (though it may have been the travel stress and Dramamine) idk I want to do a wondfo because of the whole toilet bowl dip issue lol just in case my toilet was the one ovulating ;)

Campn not gonna lie SF is pretty awesome! Haha. I love living in the bay suburb though. SF and SJ easy enough to get to

Future I'm sorry the pregnancy doubt is plaguing you hugs hugs

Pl love the step stool and not following the arrows lol. Can't wait to see the furniture all assemblies


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later...for now...the exhaustion is real.


----------



## JLM73

Both a shameless AND shameful wishful thinking post
You don't EVEN wanna know how many 10miu sticks i used BEFORE wasting money on a frer pack:roll:
Not to mention mom tagging along did NOT HELP. .....GRRRR so effing nosey
 



Attached Files:







20160828_151832-1.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 21









20160828_145929-1.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## DobbyForever

J I think I see something uber faint on both tests in the first (less bright) pic

So both opks were slightly darker compared to yesterday so really hoping for and 12/13 o but trying to stay realistic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think I see something on the IC in the top pic, but nothing in the rest, sorry :(

FX for O soon Dobs.

Who even follows the arrows in Ikea? I only use them to find the way back when I get lost! Sounds like a productive trip :D

It was my mother in law's 70th birthday today so we told her about the baby. Everybody kept commenting on how pale and tired I looked :haha: I managed dinner and dessert, but dessert was pushing it and I had to make my escape soon after to come home again and lie down. I also discovered that while it's wonderful that baby girl has learned how to poo in her potty, instead of doing it in her nappy at night then waking up, emptying said potty is really no fun right now. On the plus side, the potty will make a handy sick bowl if it comes to it.

I am so tired I can't keep my eyes open but I need to attempt to finish my brother's birthday present for tomorrow. I am crocheting him a Snorlax (pokemon).


----------



## JLM73

Yea DObbers....I'm the crazy be-otch gonna fix the lip ring myself.
Basically i just need to use another earring post to make a small opening on the inner lip, so I can push it back thru a bit.
Orajel is lovely! lol.
Not in the mood just yet as mom has made EVERYone's sushi order uber complicated, when we spelled it out oh so simply:dohh:


----------



## wookie130

J, aren't you only like 5 or 6 dpo? :rofl: If so, save those FRER's, woman! Never waste potential pregnant urine on the expensive tests. Cardinal ttc rule #223.


----------



## JLM73

I'm betw 12 and 6 dpo9..... i had two very positive opks:shrug:
So all I can do is hope for the best:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

J you're crazy and I love it. Please don't hurt yourself lol

MS yeah I can't imagine cleaning out those kid potties. So gross haha


----------



## kittykat7210

I keep thinking about potty training my baby from birth, rather than using nappies all the time, I heard about it from a mum on a programme and have been researching it and I think I might consider it, it would mean loads of potty emptying but so many less PPP explosions to clean up, and they'll be using a proper toilet at around 18months, no nappies and no potty emptying! It's tempting!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sounds interesting Kitty :)

I think I must be a bit odd - I preferred nappies haha. Now that the boys can toilet themselves it's a bit easier but still means searching for toilets when out and about - and Ella needs taken and it all takes a lot longer than changing a nappy. No poonamis to deal with though right enough. And a lot less stinky!


----------



## TexasRider

We transitioned quickly to the big potty with a smaller potty seat on it. That way all I had to do was flush. She was 3 before she was potty trained. She had zero interest before then. Supposedly girls are supposed to train sooner and easier but my girl didn't get that memo!


----------



## kittykat7210

To be fair apparently 3 is average though!


----------



## puma1986

My son was fully potty trained at 18 months. He wore a diaper until he was about 15 months and then I spent deliberate time working with him and he was trained 3 months later :) Reward systems are an awesome thing! Every child is different of course and learn at their own pace!


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty my friend did that very successful. Saved her a lot of time washing diapers and money for disposable ones. Her result also was that the babies didn't feel like using the diaper anymore and would rather avoid thr wet feeling. Almost like they learn to hold ;)

Oh and nevermind, we didn't get the change table.. they were out of stock :( 
Crib and chair weren't too hard to assemble. Helped hubby with his new desk and I am now building the office storage thingy (whatever that's called). Hubby is replacing the light fixture. We found a really cute one in blue with clouds on it and just fits our decor ;)


----------



## gigglebox

PL, I definitely want to see your swag. Did you tell us what the nursery room theme is? I feel like I've asked before...bad memory.

Dobs, fx for an earlier ov. What dpo are you? have you been temping? I peeked at your chart and it just looks like you stopped at 5dpo....surly you're not taking opk's at 5dpo...are you?

J, I see the faintest "whisper" (as we like to say) on the cheapie, but I also know I've seen that dude there before...so I do hope you keep testing and something more definitive pops up!

hmmm potty training...I tried with Des at 2.5 years and he just completely rejected the idea. He peed all over my living room and I just said "screw this" and threw him back in a diaper. We were living in a rental at the time, so I waited until we bought our house and moved in there before I tried again. I think it was a little before he was 3.5 years, and he rocked it. It was a LOT easier. the pooping was a bit harder to get down, and he still has accidents here and there, but over all I am really glad I waited instead of trying to force him into it early. 

Kit, I am quite intrigued by the potty training at birth thing...what's that about, in a nut shell?

OK, for those of you screaming "twins" at me, keep your curses to yourself! Definitely not what I want for a second pregnancy! Save that juju for J!!!

Honestly though, my line is here early but it's getting dark at a normal rate, I think...so I think this one was just an early implanter :thumbup:

and I definitely bought a 3 pack of frer and a 3 pack of digis w/ weeks :blush: no one tell hubs, lol!

that's it though. I'm done. If I really get the itch, I'll just get a wally cheapie.


----------



## StillPraying

Yeesh, I don't check the thread for a day and I have 3 pages to read!

PL glad your ikea trip was successful, I love their baby stuff. We have one of their cribs and a highchair from there. Lol I must be weird then, I love following the arrows Cuz I love looking at everything. 

On potty training, we introduced my dd to the potty around 18 months and she was completely trained before she turned 3. It was hard for us Cuz dh and I both work.

J when did I miss that you got married? Gonna have to read back through this whole thread, I think I stopped coming on around Dec... lol

Dobby are opks worth it? I kinda want to use them this cycle to see if I ovulate. I'm just barely bleeding now, just old brown stuff now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

What do Braxton hicks feel like?


----------



## StillPraying

Mrs I would describe them as if you were flexing your abs then relaxing them periodically. Like your belly gets hard then relaxes. They generally don't hurt but some women say they do. I mostly found them to be annoying.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, we are doing a forest/animal theme. We still have to decal the walls and replace the window in the nursery, going from the 60+ year old single pain window to double.

Still, we normally follow the arrows too, but saw the baby stuff and totally went off path :haha:

Mrs G, bh feels like the belly going super hard on you. I didn't even notice until I had one while the mw was going over my belly and she said "oh and there's a bh contraction"... And I thought "oh that's what those are". I figure I missed a lot in the beginning, now they are getting harder to ignore. Like still said, annoying. 
I tend to get them with walking, which I hope is a great way to start labor when i want to deal the eviction notice. I also tend to get them just around the time when I am done doing animal chores...

J, that infection doesn't sound good. Hopefully you can get rid of it before the bfp! Talking about which, I think I see the line... 

Everybody is getting their bfp this month!!

Dobs, haven't heard much... How are you hanging in there?

Sorry if I missed someone, I can't recall what I just read...


----------



## campn

Green, they feel like super tightness around your entire tummy, like when you are so bloated and lose your breath for a minute. They don't hurt, but they take your breath away at least for me. I used to think it's the baby sticking it's body out but then it hit me, nope! Now when you get one, they're hard to miss. 

Gigs, I was kidding, promise! High hCG could def mean it's a girl though, everything I read points to that fact. 

Went to my niece's 3rd birthday today and when I got home I saw all my tagged pictures on Facebook, and CRINGE! It should be illegal for people to take pictures of you if you're 9 months pregnant! Everyone kept telling me oh you look like you're bout to pop! THANKS GUYS, yeah thanks a lot! I only have over three weeks to go! *insert very angry face*


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Campn i was so irritated with people at the end who pointed out the fact i was "still" pregnant. I wanted to punch them all in the face. "Still pregnant?" "Wow, you're huge!" "You look like you're going to pop!"

POW, SMACK, STAB! But i am "too nice" (eye roll)... Just did the ol' fake smile and, "yup."

Also, hubs said the dreaded "t" word without me even mentioning it! WTF YOU EVIL DOERS?! He's like, "it'd be cool! Plus we'd only have to pay one hospital bill. More bang for your buck!" Lol! He did point out it would be rough in the start but be pretty cool later when they're a little older. I definitely agree....but still, if the choice were mine, yes uterus, i'll take one healthy girlie to go, please!

J, i definitely pierced my own ears 7 times. They sell the piercing studs at the mall a lot cheaper than paying to have them done, so i just did it at home. Just took a little muscle! The lobes weren't too bad, it was the cartilage that was horrid. I don't suggest messing with that in a home setting. Sadly all but the original two closed. Wish i still had at least my second holes. Oh well.

Side story, i first got my ears done professionally (i think i was 12) and soon after i was allowed to take out the studs, i put in some dangly earrings. Well you know how there are those small plastic backings that go on dangly earrings just so they won't fall out? I had it snug up to the back of my ear. Well after several days of wearing them, i went to take them out and found the backing was missing. I figured i dropped it and attempted to remove my earring...but it would not budge from my ear. It was super excruciating and i figured my ear was infected and swollen. I took both earrings out and decided to let my ears heal. About a week later, i was just mindlessly tugging at my earlobe for whatever reason, and all the sudden that backing fell out. My ear had previously closed up over the backing, which was why it was so difficult/painful to remove the earring. 

So. Gross. And yes, there was a small hole in the back kf my ear that i think eventually scabbed over. Ewwww.i had all but forgotten that happened.


----------



## DobbyForever

I like following the arrows to look at everything. Set new life goals for how I want my house to look when I'm not broke AF lol

Re opks, I like them. Bit pricey but I like the heads up for O. I have used fr, cvs brand, CB advanced, and wondfo. Bang for your buck, wondfo opk and hpt combo lasted my poas ass for three cycles! But I don't actually like their tests. The cvs store brand is my favorite. CB advanced is neat when it works but because my cycles vary up to a week it doesn't always work right.

Gigs I am CD 10 today. Tbh I am relaxing with temping. I only temp once I see my lh surge to confirm O. I start opks early for fun and I forgot why that day I took one. Had some o like symptoms and wanted to rule it out.

Gigs and Campn you are so nice. My auntie asked if i was pregnant and I lit her up. I was like "No, I'm just fat. Thank you for the reminder that I am fat."

And gigs I agree just teasing. Probably just a girlie early implant :)

Pl I'm alright just chugging along choo choo


----------



## campn

Gigs, twins are the cutest thing when they're dressed alike and grow to love each other and super close, but if you only want one more that plan is kinda thrown out of the window! One hospital bill now, but double everything forever! I also got super mad when someone would mention twins, like I can barely handle just one! 

I haven't told many people my due date, learned my lesson from last time when I would get non stop texts and calls and people acting angry I haven't had the baby yet!? I just say the most vague things like, due in early fall... Sometime in September.. Sometime in 2016, someday :p 

Dobby, haha I love you! Honestly so many times I do blurt out what I'm thinking exactly and it does shut them up, but today I've threatened to sit on people for example :p I think I need my filter more cause people were starting to sit further from me :D which isn't all that bad when it's so hot outside and you're sweating bullets even with the AC on!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that's gross with the earring! 
I had mine done professionally too, around 10 or 11 I think. Dad would not give me permission until my godmother gifted me some nice earrings. You know the kind that have a little latch that close to the hoop that goes through the ear. I didn't like wearing them too much as they kept getting caught in the dogs hair when I snuggled him but always was able to pull away :haha: then one Easter I gave grandma a hug (who was my height) and the stupid latch got caught in her fancy wool sweater. She didn't realize it on time.. so that hole was a bit bigger for a good number of years.... Last time I wore those earrings.

Dobs, have you looked on Amazon for opks? I got mine there for cheap, cheap. If I remember correctly the pack I bought contained 50 opks and 25 hcg pee sticks. Paid ~$17... Compared to what else was available to me, i thought it was cheap. I got pregnant the first cycle after that big box came into my home...

As for rude pregnancy comments: if I had the guts fkr it, I'd definitely ask them rude questions back.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, you are too funny and I love it! And I should so take a lesson from you :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

PL are you gonna keep the window?? I've seen so many pretty projects on pinterest with old windows!!

Camp I can do you one better about photos, I'm in the military, and when I was prego with my first girl I was about 8 months at the time of the Marine Corps ball. I had to wear the most awful maternity dress uniform....if you Google USMC maternity alphas you will see my pain.

The idea of twins is cute. The idea of being prego with twins terrifies me.

Dobs I am the same way. I was super sick with Luke and people would be like "why do you look like a zombie?" I'm prego, do you have an excuse for looking like an idiot?

AFM....it's been a week today since I delivered Luke and so I POAS to see and it's still positive :( man this is the only time I ever got upset by a BFP :( sorry for the pity party moment.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't caught up very well because I spent all day with DH on a very needed day trip to the beach 

But gig... Sorry to burst your bubble but it's not one hospital bill! Well it is but the price is twice the amount! Lol ya we have stupid insurance and the co-pay for hospitals and stuff is way high but we pay like nothing throughout the year so it's still worth it in the end. Anyway one would cost us around $2200 (c-section or vaginal) and two will now cost us $4400 (either way again) luckily out Max is $3,000 out of pocket. we found out a couple weeks ago when a paperwork nurse told me to call and find out because she heard they charge double! I was in shock! Like especially a c-section y'all are already in there just take the second one out. I really don't think you're having twins but I thought this whole bill thing is crazy and thought I'd share how stupid the insurance is.


----------



## Jezika

Mrs. G I'm in shock. I know I've banged on about this before, but going to the hospital to have anything done not for free (well, I guess it comes from taxes) is just so alien to me. It's almost hard to believe that's a thing. And what if someone is pregnant and genuinely can't afford the hospital bills? But yeah, the double c-section charge is just even more jokes.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Like Jez says, what happens if you don't have insurance or any money and are pregnant? 

How the heck do you guys afford to get sick? Or anything? $3000 is a huge money &#128561; 

Potty training, we just waited until they started having dry nappies. Tried with Joe at about 2.5 and it was torture! Accidents all the time and he hated it too. Put him back in nappies and left it. Then when he was ready at just short of 3, it was literally just out of nappies and into pants and that was it. Nat was about the same, and he night trained as well not long after. Joe is 5.5 and still in pull ups at night. Ella was youngest at just over two to potty train but she's been the longest transition too, using a potty rather than straight to big toilet and the pooping issue.

My word, Still, that is one UGLY uniform! Sorry to hear it's still bfp - mine was as well and I was nowhere near as far as you were. It takes a while to fall :hugs:

You girls are giving me the fear with this self piercing thing. Anyone who uses a gun to pierce ears is not a professional. Professionals use needles. Ear studs are blunt and cause massive tissue trauma going through when used to pierce, hence the issue with imbedding etc - the skin is so damaged that it over-reacts and grows over everything.

I'm so tired I think I might cry. And just as I was about to start getting ready to escape (ie go to work) DH came back from the school run with the news that the power is out at the shop and he has to go. Hoping it's just a fuse or something.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Also, in other news, I am now more pregnant than I got to last time :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Good morning ladies, and welcome to your daily line porn!


Campn, you are too funny. I'll also be vague with the due date, since it's the day after my crappy brother's bday :dohh: i don't want people making that connection.

Yeah i think my max out of pocket it 5500, which is outrageous...i'll have to do what i did for my appendectomy, which is set up a payment plan with the hospital. That's what you do if the patient is broke, they just ask them to pay what they can in a payment plan. If the person legit has no money, or maybe refuses to give their info, the hospital eats the cost. Why do you think costs are so high? You aren't just paying for you, you're covering others. Same with why insurance is so expensive now with affordable care act, they just passes the buck on to people like us :( even with such a high out of pocket max, i still pay almost $300 a month premium. And i shopped around!!! Lower premiums mean even higher oop max (they go up to $12500 i think--can you imagine owing that?!)


----------



## gigglebox

M&s that's great news! Are you relaxing a bit now? Also, if i'm ever in a place where i'm taking anyone to get pierced, it'll DEFINITELY be a professional piercer, not some chick in the mall who sells cheap junk to little girls. Knowing what I know now...wish i had done the same for myself. I also tried to gage my ear on one side and was stupid about that, did it too fast and just ended up with scar tissue and now my holes (which are both healed to a standard 18 i guess) are slightly lopsided. Oh well!


----------



## JLM73

*Still* Thx for the recall, but it was July 1st and really fast was wanting a wed this October, but thinking I'll push back to Feb/March-tho not fond of the FL weather then :roll:

Lips ok, ust oozing lots, so hoping it will be a keeper with constant clean/sterilize for a day or so ....

Annnnnd the coup d'gras (sp??) I still have no consistence temps due to tossing and turning ALL night again! 
Also, I am DAMN pissed hubs got me one of those $100 visa gift cards, and stupid me, I used some for biz items, and nooooow there isn't enuf to get the Clomid:dohh: this is so F'd on my part.
And my FRER and OneStep stick are both looking blank :hissy:


----------



## claireybell

Been trying to reply & say hi since yesterday but so zzzzZ :sleep: then i had my reply typed at 4am'ish this morning but fell asleep & lost the page Lol! 

Fab frer line progression Gigs :thumbup: so excited for you!! Im feeling girly vibes ;)


----------



## claireybell

How much is the clomid J??


----------



## DobbyForever

The answer to being pregnant and no insurance you can apply for Medicaid (free). There are low cost clinics and things like planned parenthood who provide services to low and no income families. However Medicaid is paid in small part by taxes and large part charging paying clients double. So my health insurance costs me almost 1k now so my cousin can have free health insurance because she and her boyfriend are deadbeat parents. Lol clearly a sore spot.


----------



## pacificlove

Potty training, my friend who did it right from birth recently told her daughter at age 2 " ooops, we are out of diapers!". She just went "ok mom". A couple of accidents since but my Fri says it's been great! 
When my older brother was 2 1/2 I showed up and apparently that was enough for him to say "I am the big brother now, I don't need diapers anymore". Mom says that was brilliant!! Haha

Still, sorry about those bfp sticks.. :hugs:
As for the window, we'll probably just try and get rid of it. Although Canada seems to make it harder and harder to get rid of construction materials.. 

Cb, I was just wondering when you'd be checking in... Omg I can't believe I am getting closer and closer. Scary!!

As for hospital bills.. I can't imagine having to pay a different amount for my delivery then my neighbor just because we have a different income.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> PL, I definitely want to see your swag. Did you tell us what the nursery room theme is? I feel like I've asked before...bad memory.
> 
> Dobs, fx for an earlier ov. What dpo are you? have you been temping? I peeked at your chart and it just looks like you stopped at 5dpo....surly you're not taking opk's at 5dpo...are you?
> 
> J, I see the faintest "whisper" (as we like to say) on the cheapie, but I also know I've seen that dude there before...so I do hope you keep testing and something more definitive pops up!
> 
> hmmm potty training...I tried with Des at 2.5 years and he just completely rejected the idea. He peed all over my living room and I just said "screw this" and threw him back in a diaper. We were living in a rental at the time, so I waited until we bought our house and moved in there before I tried again. I think it was a little before he was 3.5 years, and he rocked it. It was a LOT easier. the pooping was a bit harder to get down, and he still has accidents here and there, but over all I am really glad I waited instead of trying to force him into it early.
> 
> Kit, I am quite intrigued by the potty training at birth thing...what's that about, in a nut shell?
> 
> OK, for those of you screaming "twins" at me, keep your curses to yourself! Definitely not what I want for a second pregnancy! Save that juju for J!!!
> 
> Honestly though, my line is here early but it's getting dark at a normal rate, I think...so I think this one was just an early implanter :thumbup:
> 
> and I definitely bought a 3 pack of frer and a 3 pack of digis w/ weeks :blush: no one tell hubs, lol!
> 
> that's it though. I'm done. If I really get the itch, I'll just get a wally cheapie.

Basically you recognise your child's signals for needing the toilet and put them on a potty or hold them over a toilet in a held squat position. It's easier to wipe as there's a lot less mess and like some one said they tend to reject nappies and prefer using the toilet, it's basically to not let them get used to going in underwear so as soon as they can control it, they go to the toilet! Saves a ton on nappies and wipes as well as reducing nappy rash and skin problems! Xx


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, are there any precautions i should be taking as a pregnant farmer? Like the way you're supposed to avoid kitty litter?


----------



## FutureMrs

Did anyone have light cramping early in their pregnancy? I'm officially four weeks today and AF is officially late, no spotting or anything and got another great positive today but still feeling panicked!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific your nearly on the 10wk countdown arhhhhhh!!!! Exciting eeep!! How you feeling? 

I been in zombie feeding mode today, moody & emotional urhh! I feel bad for Riley as hes being very testing & i been snappy as hell, to top it offive had my pj's on ALL day & its a lovely sunny day i could cry tbh! 

We started potty training Riley the wknd he turned 3, he was showing signs for couple months & using the potty at day Nursery so when we started he got it straight away, was very lucky! I couldnt be dealing with 2 lots of nappy/dirty bums to clean up now :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Gigs wear gloves if changing cat litter or just avoid it full stop! But if you've been around cats most of your life you'll probs have that immunity to that disease the poop can carry, ive always been ok :thumbup: 

Future i had aches & cramps & uncomfy twinges really eary on & on/off most of this pg, everything stretching! Scared me because of my tubal loss but i think its all to be expected & the aches are normal :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

FutureMrs said:


> Did anyone have light cramping early in their pregnancy? I'm officially four weeks today and AF is officially late, no spotting or anything and got another great positive today but still feeling panicked!


I got light cramps in all my pregnancies, and even though I miscarried all of them apparently it's completely normal to experience 'pulling' as your uterus expands ready for the growing baby, like I said I was told it's completely normal so I honestly wouldn't worry!!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i don't own any cats, was thinking about the farm animals :p

Future, i had af-like cramps bad with my son, i'm gettng them again now mildly on and off (for days). Tooootally normal.

So...you gonna share that line porn of yours??? 

Tex, what's your temp doing today?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yep, cramping pains here too, each time.

I guess I'm a bit more relaxed, mostly because I have symptoms, as unpleasant as they are. Still dreading the scan though, convinced it'll be too early to see anything and it'll lead to a fortnight of fear waiting for the next one...


----------



## kittykat7210

Slightly selfish post, been umming and ahhring about going back to education, I want to be a midwife and have been thinking about it for a while, but I'd have to also go back and do more A levels as well as a degree. In total (because I would take my a levels one a year to carry on earning) it would take 6 years, but I definitely want children before 6 years from now. Can you have children and do a degree at the same time? Or should I wait to do the degree until after kids have grown a bit and we're a bit more financially stable?


----------



## FutureMrs

Today's test just for you gigs! This is my last test that I have, we flew back from my parents this morning so I think I'll allow myself one more FRER and a two pack of digis. Although I wish I had the will power to just not test anymore.

Thanks for all reassuring me re. The cramps

Kitty my hubs is still doing his degree! We just decided we couldn't wait anymore, mind you he'll be done in April but I also know lots of girls who have had kids while in school. I definitely think if your passionate about it it's worth pursuing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- yes completely normal.


----------



## gigglebox

Nice line future! What dpo are you? 

Kit, babies are tough, but if you have a strong relationship, you can make it work. Can you knock out some classes now/while you're pregnant and pause if you need to and resume later?


----------



## kittykat7210

I've been talking with hubby and he thinks that I can do my a levels during pregnancy then go back to uni when kids go to school maybe, like I said it's an and goal to be a midwife and if it takes 10 years then it takes 10 years, I wish when I was 16 I knew this info!! I would already be a midwife if I did it then!!


----------



## FutureMrs

14 DPO today Gigs! Going to take my first weeks digi tomorrow AM! Trying to resist doing it now lol!


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- temp is stable. Didn't really decline but didn't go up either. It should tank tomorrow though if I am going to get AF. If it's still decently up I will test but I doubt it will be. Wow I sound so positive and upbeat don't I lol.

I've thought about going back to school to get my masters so I can be a librarian. In Texas you can't be a school librarian with out a masters and a certification test. It would take at least 3 years to do so I may wait and start in the spring of I don't get pregnant. I don't know. I'm just kind of torn on what I want to do.


----------



## kittykat7210

At the moment I earn an okay amount of money for our lifestyle, and we can afford a child without any trouble, but I feel like I'm wasting my potential, I got good GCSEs and did a diploma in a subject I had no interest in just because I was forced to take a subject when I finished high school, despite not knowing what I wanted to do. 

It's a hard one though, I want to do well in life and achieve my goals but I also want to raise my family, and if I'm studying money will be tighter, and I don't know that a child will be in the best interest of both it and us! 

If you want to be a librarian why not! I didn't even know they did degrees for that kind of thing! I feel really uneducated!


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs, when do you plan to see a Dr. & have betas done. My NP gave me a lab requisition for betas when I saw her after the chemical in Jan but I don't know if I should just see her first.


Texas I hope your temp stays stable!


----------



## campn

Dobby how are your OPKS?? Any positive yet?? I'm cheering you on!!

We also tried to potty train DS when he was like 2.5 didn't work, then at a little over 3 I was so done and I was like no we are doing this like it or not, to be honest I'm so glad I waited cause he totally got it and had maybe 3 accidents the entire time. Pooping we just had to praise him and encourage him over and over but I think the entire thing took less than a week. I think if I didn't wait it'd have taken longer. 

Gigs, I'm loving those porn lines, ahhhh!!! It'll be darker than the control line so soon!

Claire, I can see myself going thru that with Benjamin and nursing the baby, I'm trying to explain to him that sometimes he's going to have to wait a bit until mommy takes care of the baby so I'm really hoping he gets it. I can see if our boys were younger it'd have been even harder though!
I hope you can get a break! 

So today had my 37 weeks check up and I'm 2 cms dilated! It sounds exciting but I know it means nothing. She said my cervix is still in the back though like behind my pubic bone, not sure what that means? It was hard to get to she said.


----------



## Jezika

Future - I echo the slight cramping being totally normal thang

Kitty - I think the school thing depends on a number of factors, like finances (as you mentioned already), how old you are and when you imagine yourself having kids, how demanding coursework would be etc. I also wish I'd known what I wanted to do straight after school, but I only ended up embarking on my undergraduate degree at age 24 and from that point onwards it would be another 10 years before I'm in a position to properly start my chosen career. I always aimed to start having kids at around age 30, and I think for me it will hopefully work out well since my undergrad and now Master's are out of the way, and PhD is a lot more flexible in terms of timing, plus they are happy for me to take time off and also take things slower. It sounds like for you it might be a good idea to tackle the A Levels ASAP while you're TTC and see how that goes, and then look into the feasibility of starting a midwifery degree if you end up having kids. There might be part time options and they may allow some leave so you can just resume when baby is a bit older. That's of course assuming the financial situation isn't prohibitive.

Re: US healthcare stuff - I totally see how messed up it would feel to be paying such high premiums just because others are deadbeats. It can be similar when healthcare costs are included in the tax system of course, but the difference is that every single working person will pay towards them, plus it's waaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper anyway than any plan in the US and you will never have to pay a penny out of pocket for medical procedures (though in the UK I believe there is an option to go private if, say, you want to have some kind of surgery sooner or something... is that called a two-tier system? Not sure). I think that part of the problem is that healthcare is privatized in the US and so is way more expensive? I know that the NHS in the UK and similar systems in other countries are by no means perfect, but I think I'd much prefer it to the tremendous financial hardship that's imposed on people and the stress and nuisance that must undoubtedly come with that. Anyway, I truly feel for you guys. Those are some shocking figures.


----------



## kittykat7210

Jezika said:


> Future - I echo the slight cramping being totally normal thang
> 
> Kitty - I think the school thing depends on a number of factors, like finances (as you mentioned already), how old you are and when you imagine yourself having kids, how demanding coursework would be etc. I also wish I'd known what I wanted to do straight after school, but I only ended up embarking on my undergraduate degree at age 24 and from that point onwards it would be another 10 years before I'm in a position to properly start my chosen career. I always aimed to start having kids at around age 30, and I think for me it will hopefully work out well since my undergrad and now Master's are out of the way, and PhD is a lot more flexible in terms of timing, plus they are happy for me to take time off and also take things slower. It sounds like for you it might be a good idea to tackle the A Levels ASAP while you're TTC and see how that goes, and then look into the feasibility of starting a midwifery degree if you end up having kids. There might be part time options and they may allow some leave so you can just resume when baby is a bit older. That's of course assuming the financial situation isn't prohibitive.
> 
> Re: US healthcare stuff - I totally see how messed up it would feel to be paying such high premiums just because others are deadbeats. It can be similar when healthcare costs are included in the tax system of course, but the difference is that every single working person will pay towards them, plus it's waaaaaaaaaaaay cheaper anyway than any plan in the US and you will never have to pay a penny out of pocket for medical procedures (though in the UK I believe there is an option to go private if, say, you want to have some kind of surgery sooner or something... is that called a two-tier system? Not sure). I think that part of the problem is that healthcare is privatized in the US and so is way more expensive? I know that the NHS in the UK and similar systems in other countries are by no means perfect, but I think I'd much prefer it to the tremendous financial hardship that's imposed on people and the stress and nuisance that must undoubtedly come with that. Anyway, I truly feel for you guys. Those are some shocking figures.

First off I want to thank you for your detailed reply, I really appreciate it! 

I've never said to anyone on here how old I am, because I'm worried about people judging me on my decision to start trying young. I have been working since I was 13 and in a full time job as well as studying since 17, I became a manager of my old company at 18 and only left due to relocating for my partners job to a place that I couldn't stay in that company, I have been in my current job for 1 year. My partner and I have been together for 6 years and have been trying for 3. I know we can wait, but we both don't want to, we have a house and a car and good jobs and decent savings. But I feel unsatisfied by my current job, I don't want to get to 24 without children, it's just not for us to wait that long. But I also would like a rewarding career, real rewards not just doing a good job and earning enough, I want to feel like I'm helping people...


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i see no harm in starting early on kids if you're in a stable relationship and financially independent. I say go for baby!

Future, i'm not sure if they'll want me to have betas done, but maybe given my previous loss...? They're supposed to call me tomorrow to set up my "confirmation appointment", but if it's just to charge me $40 to piss on a stick i'm going to lose my shit. Hoping they'll just book me for a 6/7 week scan. 

If you have the referral already, might as well use it, or call dr and see what order she wants things done in...?


----------



## Jezika

Kitty, that's totally understandable. Though I will say there'll be people who want kids at any point between teenage years and the latest age at which woman can still conceive (that's a span of, like, 30+ years!!!), and there's obviously never an age that is categorically right or wrong. Some people think waiting till 30 like I've done makes me super old, whereas I know others who'd feel like they haven't even lived life properly yet or gotten to their desired level of financial achievement if they started having kids as early as 30. And as you kind of suggested, way more factors are involved that have no direct link to age, like stability of the relationship, financial security etc. And I don't think the education/career/kids decision is ever easy regardless of age. There are pros and cons of every situation. One pro of having kids younger is that if you do pursue further education later, you'll still be pretty young by the time you're qualified to do what you want. If you'd rather start a career later than have kids later and your finances are in decent shape, go for it. The best for you is whatever is best for YOU, and I doubt anyone on here will judge you :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Plenty of young mums here, Kitty - I was only a couple years older than you when we started trying although obviously life had other plans and I was 26 by the time Joe came.

Re: the studying - follow your heart. Money comes and goes, and is not the be-all and end-all - being comfortable is nice but you tend to manage whatever happens. Being happy is more important. Easier to study before babies arrive so I'd start sooner and get as far as possible before kids and while pregnant - then you can decide if it's feasible to keep studying or wait til kids are at school. If it's what you want to do, any hardship will be worth it in the end :)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, as for farm animals, just be more aware of who might kick or head butt you (horses, goats, cows etc) and that your reaction time might be a bit slower. I don't think you have any of those? My mw ok'd me for heavy lifting such as 40lb feed bags, just be aware of how you lift them, especially after 20 weeks.
As for looking after the poultry, I haven't slowed down my chores. My flock is healthy so I don't have any health concerns for me. I think at 15 weeks I cleaned the entire coop top to bottom and it's due again. 
Listen to your body, it'll let you know when you have to break up chores into smaller chunks or come up with easier solutions. 
As your balance changes, try to keep your pathes even and clear... Yeah I have fallen a few times or dropped things.

I am still trying to figure out how to care for them all after hubby goes back to work. Baby will be 1 week old. Can I do it? The first week I'll ask hubby to look after them, but then it's all me again.

Edit to add: slipping and falling in duck poop especially on a rainy day, is a real thing!! Be aware!

Cb, I know, almost in the 10 week countdown.. beside getting a little nervous thinking about that I have been great! Beside the constant backache when I go to bed, not much to complain about these days ;) 
And the iron supplement has helped, I haven't needed a nap yet.. :haha: and I continued putting up bird netting over the duck run and then picked more figs.

Ladies, nice line porn!!

Kitty, I'd say go for the degree, I know some colleges and universities here offer child care at a fantastic rate!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks pl, only birds here. I'm so screwed, i've already fallen on my ass today LOL! Hubs probably won't allow me to lift feed bags, so no worries there.

And a ergo carrier with infant insert will be your best friend. Just bundle that bub up, strap it on, and do them chores! Or do them during naps


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, with my hubby being gone during the week, there is no way I can get around lifting the occasional feed bag. (If I do a lot I do get sore so stopped that). I didn't think hubby would let me lift any, however I made sure to ask during the intake appointment, so far the only one hubby has attended. 

Any thoughts on doing wraps versus ergo carriers?


----------



## gigglebox

I've never used a wrap. I loved my ergo, but those things are expensive! Definitely seek out a used one if you go that route. I was thinking about getting both and using the wrap for more casual occasions like visits with friends or non-strenuous things, as i've heard the wraps can slowly become loose as you're using them.


----------



## campn

Pacific, I've an ergo too and love it, although I've heard the Tula is more comfy and has a ton of gorgeous prints and accessories they constantly come up with and mothers go batsh** crazy over them. I'm very OCD though so that's why I like the ergo, mine is a plain black one and I'm more than happy with that. 

I bought a moby wrap to try out this time, will update how it's like once baby's here and I use it for a while, but baby wearing is amazing, I love it. 

Kitty, no one should hate on you because of your age or when you want to have kids or what to do with your life, sounds like you've your life together and in a good relationship, there shouldn't be an age bracket to having kids, I know so many amazing wonderful young mothers who have like 4 kids and handling it like complete bosses. Motherhood is a gift just like it is a calling. 

I had my son at 24 and I felt I was too young to be a mom, esp when all my friends were traveling around or doing their masters degrees, but I couldn't have done anything better or more valuable with my life than be a mom even though it's the hardest job there is. 

Sometimes people are forced to wait due to lots of things even if they truly wanted kids early on, but I'm glad I'm doing it while I'm youngish, cause, it's physically hard!


----------



## pacificlove

Gah, why are there so many options for baby gear! 
I think a wise investment is also a good baby monitor for us. So while baby naps I can feed the chickens which are closer to the house. Feeding ducks, geese, sheep and goats: Baby wearing .. I can't imagine having a stroller for that.


----------



## Jezika

PL, tell me about it. Deciding on this gear is like a logic puzzle where there is no happy medium between cost, space, utility and length of use. What are you thinking re: strollers? I'm trying to avoid having to buy a stroller + bassinet that fits to stroller that only gets used for 2-3 months + car seat that is only good for a newborn unless we get a bigger one that fits more ages but won't fit to stroller + crib + some sort of co-sleerp type thing for the first few months + pack 'n' play for later on. And that's just in the sleep and transportation category. And don't get me started on bathing options... Apparently I need a mansion and endless disposable income? How do you guys do it!?


----------



## StillPraying

That is one thing I love about being active duty military. I've never even seen my hospital bills. My Healthcare is pulled from my paycheck each month and covers me from childbirth to cancer. Dobby I totally understand your sores pot, my sister gets so mad when anyone starts talking about health care for that exact reason lol

JLM oh so you are waiting to do a wedding then? Making sure I'm on the right page haha. Be careful about that piercing lady, I know someone who had to have hers cut out because she didn't get the infection cleared up. Scary! Have you done clomid before?

M&S is it you that has a piercing parlor? Yay every day still prego is a positive! Till you get to about 38 weeks.then it is torture. Haha

PL before you throw it out check it out on pinterest. I'm telling you there are some amazing things you can do!

Gigs yay for digi!! Personally I love beautiful pink lines more than digis. Lol those are lovely lines. So true about line port lol


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I have no idea. Apparently we need to be rich as we need all of those things according to media. How did moms 100 years ago do it without all the add-ons!?
And wow, I just noticed you are at 26+ weeks! I feel like our time is flying by now. 

Still, I'll check it out of you insist ;) Google will have to do, I have no Pinterest account so it's a bit dicey getting good information off that page. 

As for the perfect age for having kids: my parents always said to me "don't rush, you have time, put your career first". I was very nervous telling my parents. Mom's reaction was better then I could have imagined but dad seemed put off. According to a conversation with mom a few days later, dad was pissy about something else and had already told one of his friends with the statement "timing couldn't have been better for these 2". So between the 2 statements where about 2 or 3 months time.. big wtf question mark over my head...
Honestly, it's all up to you. No one can tell you any different!


----------



## claireybell

I wouldve loved having a baby in my twenties but never met anyone decent enough to settle with :-/ i met my SO when i was 26 nearly 27! Dont get me wrong he stil has his idiot immature moments of being a boy lol

Theres no ideal age for baby making, if it feels right just go with it :)

Im very tempted to get a baby wrap/sling but they look so complicated to wear.. Im scared id waste my money with it & end up not wearing it through getting stressed & in flap with the amt of wrap around bits lol


----------



## StillPraying

I had my first at 20 and my 2nd at 23. I want to have all my babies before 30 as I have a terrible fear of not being able to bounce back:blushes:

CB I loved the moby but it was kinda complicated. My 2nd baby hated it tho but loved the carrier, I forgot what brand we have I'll have to look. 

PL how do you not have pinterest?! 

Anyone know anything about gender swaying??


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh wow, I've been so scared for two years to let people know my age, and I feel like that was very silly!! I'm actually really touched that you guys have been so supportive about it!! So thank you everyone! And I definitely think I'm going to go for it and do my education at the same time, I am intelligent and have done a similar level of education before so kind of know what to expect


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, we lucked out with DS as he was the first grandchild on both sides of the family and was spoiled! Hubs and i also worked full time so needs for the baby were a non issue. I also had anazing health insurance through my work so the bill was teeny tiny too. For this one, we'll be getting most things off craigslist/local classifieds and reusing whatever things i've saved from DS.

Still, i'm with you, i def prefer the lines. The reason i spent money on the digi was because it has the weeks estimator and i think seeing that progress will ease my mind, but i also love me some line progression! I only have 2 frer's left...thinking about grabbing cheapies but i don't want hubs to get mad at me. With DS he had to put his foot down on buying tests lol (i think i was 28dpo when i finally stopped).

Kit, glad you made a decision you're happy with :thumbup:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just thought I'd poke my head in and say Hi ;-) - then see all these BFPs!!! Congrats ladies!! You both got super strong lines so early! so so happy for you both!!

CB - the struggle is real! Going from 1 to 2 kids is hard work, at first you could just attend to Riley's needs right away, I breastfee my second (Daisy) for 2 & half years, and it was time consuming, my eldest would want a drink, or me to fetch her something and I couldn't as was stuck with daisy on the Boobe! Keep at it though, your both doing amazingly by the sounds of it!

So camps!- the countdown is on! How exciting that your next in line! How you feeling Mumma? I'm normally ok with pregnancy But this time
I'm so done with the heat! Hurry up winter! Xmas trees, twinkly
Lights, cosy blankets and rain!! X 

Age - like still praying I was 20 with my first, 22 with my second, and got my bfp this time with no.3 at 24, all though I'm now 25  I liked the age I concieved mine at, the early I start, the longer I hopefully get to spend with my little chikas xx

Here's a 32w bump shot - allthough now 33w - eeek exciting! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FutureMrs

Just popping in with today's tests before I go back to sleep, I'm exhausted lol. But man keeps you are such a gorgeous mama and Prego!!! Look at you girl! Everyone in this group is insanely gorgeous! 

Okay some line porn for y'all, I'm done testing until my next digital next week, maybe a frer later this week if I don't do labs. AF is officially late now and I'm really excited about this progression!! I was so happy to see 2-3 weeks, does anyone know how much hormone is actually required to give the weeks estimate?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry ladies school starts this week and I keep biting off SO's head so no bd yesterday. Been reading but too exhausted to respond.

Re age to have kid. It's more are you ready to have one. I agree it is a personal opinion/decision. As a teacher, I just wish more people would ask "am I ready to be a good parent" and less "am I ready to have a kid". Because I know lots of people (friends, relatives, parents in the community) who say yes to the latter but not the former and it shows in their children. Or people having kids who didn't stop to ask either of those questions.

As for O I am still getting low circles so my early-late pattern theory was wrong lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I think we are both ready to be good parents, but I also think it's a hard question to answer until your child is with you.


----------



## FutureMrs

Definitely agree Kit and dobs, I've enjoyed our child free life this far and I won't like I am a bit jealous we won't be able to pick up and leave in terms of traveling the way we used to. We're both 29 and I kind of think the longer you wait the more into that child free life style you are living. There's no right or wrong answer just whatever is best for you :)


----------



## campn

The good parent readiness thing is, you'll never feel like you are! I still look at my beautiful son and think how in the world do I have a little sweet boy? I don't deserve this! I'm not perfect enough! So yeah, I've never felt ready in that regard, I still don't! 

And the baby gear is ever so changing! It's been 4 years since having my son and so much has already changed and so many new brands and inventions came out, no wonder our parents feel so shocked when we tell them about baby gear or something. 

Keeps, you look so gorgeous!!! You're right behind me right!?? It feels crazy to think she can be here anytime soon, I'm a little scared and I feel so rusty, but I was able to swaddle my nephew fairly easily last weekend so maybe I do remember a little! If not, just fake it til you make it, don't let your mil or the nurses smell your fear, they feed off of it :p


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, that is some great advice about the fear.. haha, mind if I use that too? Gosh, i feel like I have no idea what we are doing. 

We walked into Ikea, looked at the cribs and had one picked in 10 minutes. Meanwhile there was an asian couple that kept going over and over the same crib. With our multiple walk by's, I think we saw them 4 times. So they spent an hour or more looking at the same crib?? Did I miss something in the decision making process?


----------



## campn

pacificlove said:


> Campn, that is some great advice about the fear.. haha, mind if I use that too? Gosh, i feel like I have no idea what we are doing.
> 
> We walked into Ikea, looked at the cribs and had one picked in 10 minutes. Meanwhile there was an asian couple that kept going over and over the same crib. With our multiple walk by's, I think we saw them 4 times. So they spent an hour or more looking at the same crib?? Did I miss something in the decision making process?

Oh yeah I've seen THOSE parents. You're picking a crib, not picking out a college for your kid! I understand if they were googling things or reading reviews, but just looking at it for an hour? She must not be far along yet, cause I can't stand up for that long :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was talking to DH the other day about parenting and not only is it our first but our first and second! We pretty much decided the "fake it till you make it" approach is our plan lol


----------



## gigglebox

Aww you guys will digure it out! I will say, the most terrifying moment is when then send you home from the hospital. I remember the nurse came out to help us put Des in the car...when that seat "clicked" in and she walked away, my stomach dropped. But we figured it out! It was actually nice being able to fall into our own routine instead of the nurses/doctors giving all their differing opinions/advice.

Ok now i'm getting nervous again recalling how i felt post c section...eep!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still faking it here and on #4 :haha:

Baby gear - you don't need most of it. 

Pram with a bassinet - waste of time unless you have a teeny tiny baby and use it for them sleeping in in the house too. Within a couple months that baby will want to sit up and see things. One with a car seat attachment or one that folds various ways will be more useful. My Bugaboo Bee+ is from Joe and I have the newborn nest for it to make it suitable from birth. 

Sling/wrap/carrier - one good one that you are comfortable using - I use a mai tai sling - cheaper than a structured carrier, less faff than a wrap, can be used front and back. I did have a gorgeous wrap in a Tardis print but literally used it once because it was such a pain to tie on.

Bathing, cleaning - nothing required unless you really want a separate baby bath. C-section mamas might find separate bath easier so no bending required - or stick 'em in the sink or a basin :haha:

The only thing you can never have enough of is clothes :haha: especially sleep-suits, bibs, muslins. And dummies if using :D there's never one anywhere nearby when you need it!

Always remember too that the shops don't close or mail stop running after baby comes, if you find you need something, you can still get it afterwards. My NCT group leader unexpectedly gave birth to her fourth three weeks earlier than she was expecting to, and at three days old he came to his first baby group meeting in his sister's pyjamas and no socks on :rofl: she thought she had weeks still so had NOTHING ready!


----------



## M&S+Bump

And yes, it's me with the tattoo parlours (two of them)

Scan tomorrow morning, eep!


----------



## FutureMrs

M&S i am excited for your scan!!!

I literally know nothing about babies, so here's hoping we figure it out as it goes along, I also have no idea what you need I think will invest in a good stroller and baby monitor. Our lives will be pretty up in the air at that time as were hoping to move back home then, which is about a 35 hour drive from where we currently live so I honestly don't know if Ill even make a nursery here because regardless will be moving where ever hubby finds work shortly after baby is born. Its definitely going to be a chaotic time.

Got my first beta drawn today, do another in 5 days then 5 days from them. First appointment is Sept 21st!

I have 0 symptoms, which scares me a bit other then being tired and having cramping on and off I feel really good. What about you gigs?


----------



## Fern81

M&s yay we're both having scans tomorrow! If baby cooperates we'll be finding out its gender :). Gl with yours!

Future- I also had almost no symptoms; even now I have very few and am just growing bigger and bigger. It's stressful at first (I know I complained about it a lot!) But it's really a blessing in disguise. Many ladies on my pregnancy group are suffering.

Green have you been having suspected Braxton hicks? I've been having loads of painful uterine contractions for the past week and a half (feels like calf muscles cramping & then my whole uterus cramps up into a sore ball) so I'm definitely asking dr about that!

Dobby I forgot, have you started with opks yet?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh wow fern do you know I've been meaning to check in with you because last time i saw you (it's been so long since I've been on here) you weren't sure if it had stuck!! I'm so glad you're pregnant!!


----------



## claireybell

Fern whens your 20wk scan?? 

M&S eeeee what times your scan tomorrow?? ;)

Keeps you look booootiful hun! Your bumpy is just lovely <3 

I can still remember first night home with Riley, he was all chilled & i remember thinking 'ah this is so lovely' then i had a shower, SO was snoring loudly & heard Riley screaming in his moses basket! I honestly felt so un prepared & i couldnt get him to stop crying lol! But.. You do just kinda figure it out as you go! & it gets easier!! Im def more chilled with Nuala :thumbup:

Kitty you can so do the schooling & ttc! Yay!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Scan at 10am! So afternoon time for Fern, 10am for CB and whilst you State-side ladies are hopefully still sleeping!

Yay Fern, fx baby is a flasher! Do you have a preference?

I had a strong girl preference all along but now we have E, I don't mind at all what it is, and hopefully staying team yellow. Either way is awesome :D


----------



## gigglebox

First prenatal confirmation appointment" is this Thursday morning, where I will be begging for a scan to confirm baby blob is in the right place, and there's only ONE of HER :haha:

My boobs hurt, i'm still feeling sick after i drink iced coffee but drink it anyway...nausea in general after i eat, starrrving but nothing sounds good (this has happened each pregnancy), mild

OH FAKE CRAB! I'm gonna eat that!!!

Mild af like cramps here and there.

Also, i had held an infant once briefly before i had des, and that was the extent of my baby experience.


----------



## kittykat7210

Just as an update we are out this month, AF has arrived in full force two days before my birthday!! Evil -_-


----------



## Jezika

M&S - that's some real talk there re: what's actually needed. I kind of got to that point a few weeks ago, and then visited some stores and became so overwhelmed and convinced that I needed all these things, so it's nice to be brought back down to earth. And it's true - it's not like once baby comes everything will be closed. I'm sure friends and fam (and DH) will help out too if something is needed. Good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Fern- what's your guess?! For some reason I feel girl for you, even though there are already so many of 'em on here.

As for stories of bringing babies home, I love hearing them. I just can't imagine. And ditto on having no clue whether we will be good parents or not. I always feel a bit awkward when friends tell us "oh, you'll be wonderful parents," 'cause I'm like, "what on earth makes you think that? Even I don't think that!" In fact, in many ways DH and I positively suck at life. But as y'all said... that feeling is probably normal. I do know that we will love the sh*t out of this kid, though.


----------



## campn

Gigs, where's your ticker!!!??? ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Loving them is the most part.

Helps to feed them occasionally too, or they make a hell of a lot of noise :haha:

Sorry AF showed Kitty :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- definitely thing I've been having a couple! I actually went to my doc today because I was in a lot of pain and it turns out it's the weight of the babies (already!!!!!) so since my Amazon doctor also has twins she gave me the down low on the best support bands so I'll be investing in one of those too. She also reminded me to drink lots and lots of water. It's still warm here and she says he less water I drink the more Braxton hicks and pain will most likely come. What are you thoughts on your bundles sex?

Gig- our pre-pregnanct experience is very similar. I just recently have been getting more lol can't wait until your appointment!

MS- I also can't wait until your appointment! Will they do a scan?

Campn- what's your guess on babies arrival? Hopefully sooner than later. 


AFM- I feel like I have a lot to update but not sure what I've already said? So here goes a list and ignore anything you've heard already. 
Thursday is my first pregnancy stress class that my doctor swears by. I'm nervous and excited. 
Next Friday is my anatomy scan but I just had a quick appointment today and they're both doing amazing. My doctor actually said "no wonder you're in pain and uncomfortable look how active they are!" 
I'm in so much pain already. There's no way I'll be able to survive until 38 weeks. These boys are heavy!
House crap is going fine but has been extended by a month because the stupid appraisal people don't want to go out to the country. It's really bullshit and annoying. So now we've agreed to start buying new furniture and nursery things BEFORE we move since when we finally move I'll almost be in the 3rd tri. 
And I think that's it...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I guess my baby experience is about the same as yours pre Des and I am liking the "fake it til you make it" approach. 

Mrs G, does that mean you are now officially house owners?
Btw: my mw was saying 37 weeks is considered full term, one less week to worry about ;)

Can't wait to start sorting through the baby clothes we have here and go do some more shopping with hubby in the next week or two. Although I have a feeling baby will arrive well past due date, I feel like I am running out of time to get prepared.

As for taking baby home: Everytime I pay my toll at the ferry I wonder if they'll make us pay for a newborn on our way home.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, i hope they don't push things out any farther! I know you'll want to get in the and prepare things for the boys.

Fern, i'm feeling boy for you.

Campn, i'm just gonna take a frer in the morning and make sure the line's still there before i get a ticker :blush:

Edit to add, i am definitely getting some cheapies thursday. The lines help me stay calm! Maybe also a higher miu test...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here's that bump pic I said I'd post weeks ago... I just look like I'm one of those people who carry all their fat in their stomach lol oh well it'll get better eventually.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

No way green! That looks like an obvious starter bump to me!


----------



## pacificlove

That is a cute baby bump G!! Definitely the start of that ;)


----------



## campn

Gigs, I'm sure it'll be super dark tomorrow hun!! Can't wait! <3

Greenie, you look GREAT! I think I had a bigger bump at that point with just the one baby! Own it! ;) 
Oh and I think I'll go into labor probably 39-40 weeks, I thought I'll def make it to 40 weeks but lately everyone keeps telling me it looks like I'm about to pop any minute so maybe they're right! 

I hope I'm not ignoring any one! I'm reading everything I promise, my sinuses have been acting up so everyday I get a pretty bad headache so I apologize if I haven't replied to someone!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs test away! Anytime I would get nervous that I wasn't really prego I'd pee on a stick. Haha. 

M&S That's so awesome that you have tattoo parlours! I have 5 tats and always wanting more haha. 
Well since you are the expert, we are thinking about getting our dds ears pierced for her 5th birthday but I thought only malls did little girls piercings? 

Funny bringing baby home story but my DHs mom (a nurse) said that when she was being discharged with her first (his sister) that she panicked and begged the dr not to send her home with the baby because she didn't know what she was doing! Haha

On baby gear, the one thing we never had enough of was burp rags! Highly recommend stockpiles of rags.

Kitty sorry AF showed, what a shitty b-day present! :hugs: 

AFM a little concerned that DH is not on board with TTC right away. When I ask he just doesn't really say anything or changes the subject :shrugs: but I finally stopped bleeding and we ended up dtd today and he didn't pull out so we will see. I'm gonna assume I'll ovulate this month and my o day should be during our 1 week beach vacay next week. Getting my lingerie ready haha


----------



## claireybell

Camps your a winter melon! Hope she arrives ontime or a lil bit before :hugs: are you guys all set for baby girl?? 

Test away Gigs!!! I love seeing line porn hehe! 

MrsG lovely 18 wk bumpy! Def a baby bump starting there, mine was same size for 18-20wks :thumbup: 

Still, hubs will come around.. Its probably all sinking in still, if he finished inside of you earlier though im sure hes not against ttc again :hugs: 

Ahh Kitty sorry about the stinky early birthday present, Periods do like to suprise us so pffft!


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks CB. I'm just not gonna push the issue and just obsessively jump him haha. How are you healing up?


----------



## campn

Oh yeah when they hand you the baby and you're like okay so now what!? What am I supposed to do? I don't know! How do I keep it alive?? 

But seriously, this time I'm going to have my poker face on cause last time some nurses were bitchy if you acted scared or unsure, they don't let you decide things and force things on you. 

Claire, is a winter melon like a regular watermelon? I've no idea! Probably should google it! We are ready as in she has whatever she needs here, but I'm not ready mentally! I thought 9 months were supposed to drag, how is it almost baby time already!? 

How is Naula doing!?? Riley adjusting just fine!? Mama healing??


----------



## Fern81

Green that's an awesome twin bumpy! Yep I asked dr too (had a massively tight painful contraction right as I was laying down) and she also said it's just braxton hicks... phew glad it's normal but it's uncomfortable to be sure!

CB I'm only going every 6 weeks so my next appointment will be at 24 weeks. We'll do the anatomy scan and I think the glucose test then. Are you doing OK? Thrush better yet?

Campn - aaawww it's so exciting, can't believe Juliette is almost here. Time flies by way too fast.

Kitty - if I had my way I would also have had kids young; started trying at age 22. Unfortunately it didn't work out with my fertility issues and this bub will only be born when I'm 35 :wacko: go figure. Go for it :).

OK chickas we had our gender scan and......!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160831_1_1.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## M&S+Bump

Just a quickie to update as I'm at work, but we have a Blob! And Blob has a heartbeat and is measuring approx 6 weeks so right on track.

Still - many professional piercers do children's earlobes these days, some from as young as 3. Our own age limit is 8, but tbh I think by 5, most kids know their own mind. Ask at studios near you, make sure a gun is not used (some cheap places still bizarrely do this while calling themselves professionals) and tbh, if you can't find anywhere, this one is worth waiting for. A huge amount of the problems people think are normal with ear piercings (infections and irritation, sensitivity, itching etc being the milder ones, stuff like imbedding being more serious) are actually the fault of gun piercings and/or the inappropriate jewellery which they put in (full of grooves, great for bacteria, too short for initial piercing, and cheap materials) I had mine cut out in the end because they were so problematic - lopsided and scarred, no good for stretching and always irritated. My piercer just pierced my second holes over my existing ones, with a 2g (6mm) needle to take away all the damaged tissue, and scalpelled the bottom two sets into one big hole :haha: my ears are much happier now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Fern!!! Yay!!! I was right! How are you feeling about the sex?

Omg MS, did that hurt like hell??! Sounds horrible! Yay for blobby!

Afm...i was so nervous this morning that my test was going to be faint. Thanks goodness, that wasn't the case! The line started developing as soon as the pee hit it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ahem, I'm just gonna admit right now that I don't know what I'm looking at, Fern.. :blush: Girl? 

Yay Gigs, that's a fantastic line :D It wasn't the most pleasant piercing experience of my life... There's pictures but they're a bit squeamish :haha: the scalpelling was super easy actually but the 2g piercings were brutal.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks! 

Gigs I'm very happy. I was secretly hoping for a girl but thrilled with a boy too. Actually I'm just very happy to know what it is, and to know that he is still doing so well & growth and all on track. Now it feels like I can finally bond with him. Yay for a nice dark line for you!

M&S - THAT my dear, is a baby penis! As opposed to the 3 lines of the girly hamburger. With femurs on top and bottom (potty shot taken from right underneath/below baby's bum). And... 2g piercings? People are brave :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah, I see. My two boy shots were from the side :haha: and the girly one, tbh I couldn't see anything at all but the tech was so certain that I just went with it!


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Fern!!! :)

Glad your scan went well m&s! 

Great line gigs!! When will you stop testing? Hope your appointment goes well today!

AFM, God the fatigue is real, I don't think I've ever felt so tired, don't know how those of you with little ones do it. Did you guys give up coffee? I'm trying to but I don't know if I'll survive lol. I work two jobs so usually 60 hours a week and I am doubting I'll keep up at this rate!


----------



## campn

Fern!!!!!! Congratulations hun!!! I love my little boy and so crazy about him and wouldn't replace him for any girl in the world! You'll love it, dressing him takes 2 minutes cause he doesn't care what to wear. Just think one day your daughter in law won't like you cause your son will be always obsessed with you! :hugs: 

Gig, I think this test guarantees two tickers, not just one!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, congrats on a little boy!! So sweet!!

Ms, awe and yay on a healthy blob ;) has ms kicked in for you yet?? Fx first tri isn't too hard on you.

Gigs, that's is an obvious line! :) Are you waiting for bloods to give us a ticker?


----------



## TexasRider

Fern yay for a boy! I really want a boy this time but now heck I just wanna be pregnant. 

Gigs awesome line lady!

M&S yay for one healthy baby! 

Afm temp didn't go down so I took a test and bfn and then like 15 mins later AF showed... Damn... Roll on to month 13 or 14 I can't remember. Gonna talk with hubs and see if he wants to wait a bit longer or start testing now.... Part of me wants to start now and most of me wants to wait a few more months and see what happens lol I guess I am always the optimist


----------



## Fern81

Thanks everyone! I'm just so happy today. :) thanks campn that's so nice to hear :) xx


----------



## Fern81

Ugh texas that sucks. I swear when ttc and you want AF to show up, just do a test. The Murphy's law of ttc :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- yay more boys!! I was a little disappointed at first that I didn't get a girl but now if they told me one was a girl I'd be crushed because I can't imagine NOT having twin boys. Lol it takes awhile to sink in. 

Ms- so glad your scan wenr so well!

Gig- that's one heck of a line. 

Tex- I'm sorry Hun hugs.


----------



## Breeaa

Fern! Congrats on the boy!! Boys are awesome, I love my little mamas boy. So excited for you!!!!! 

Gigs, that's a gorgeous line! :happydance: 

M&S- so glad you got to see a little blob and heartbeat! Yay!! 

So sorry af showed Texas.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Boys are awesome :D just throw tracksuit bottoms at them and they're ready, whereas Ella is a 'want my princess dress' girl and woe betide if the dress she wants is not in the wardrobe - it's currently adorable because I love dressing her up, and she's also easy to distract, but I think it'll get old quickly...

Yes, MS is here... constant nausea like all the other times. Reassuring but tiring!

Sorry to hear AF turned up Tex. I would probably go get the testing procedure started if there's no reason to wait - it might take a bit for referrals to go through etc


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Oh yeah when they hand you the baby and you're like okay so now what!? What am I supposed to do? I don't know! How do I keep it alive??
> 
> But seriously, this time I'm going to have my poker face on cause last time some nurses were bitchy if you acted scared or unsure, they don't let you decide things and force things on you.
> 
> Claire, is a winter melon like a regular watermelon? I've no idea! Probably should google it! We are ready as in she has whatever she needs here, but I'm not ready mentally! I thought 9 months were supposed to drag, how is it almost baby time already!?
> 
> How is Naula doing!?? Riley adjusting just fine!? Mama healing??

I think it is like a water melon or like a big ol Marrow or something lol! Healing well, nualas not sleeping zzzzzzZZZZ!!! Im soooo tired!! Eeee im so excited for you though!!! Get on the jiggy jiggy stick Camps & bring on that labour Lol X


----------



## claireybell

A wee snoozy pic <3

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsvuk3rrke.jpeg


----------



## campn

Claire, ahhhh I can't get over her! She can mend a broken heart just looking at her!!! I'm sorry you're not sleeping Claire, I'm going to join you here pretty soon. 

Last night I started feeling some contractions, they feel like pins and needles and a fire sensation of being stabbed in the back and the lower tummy, but they faded away. I had some plug when I wiped this morning so they've gotta be changing my cervix! 

I'm not ready though. Stay in kiddo!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I think you'll have her at about 39 weeks!!!

CB- she's so beautiful!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- I think you'll have her at about 39 weeks!!!
> 
> CB- she's so beautiful!

39 weeks would be perfect! My sisters are betting on when I go into labor, well hope they win! I should be betting too!


----------



## claireybell

oooh exciting stuff Camps hehe! I'l keep my fx'd that she stays in until 38.5wks lol!! You'll be doing your night feeds whilst il be doing morning/early afternoon feeds ha ha & most of that chat will not make sense as we'll be deliriously tired still :haha: 

Ah Tex sorry about period showing :( a friend of mine was ttc for ages & had perfect temp rises for ovulation & always like clockwork hot her period spot on time each cycle! When she got tested it appeared that her body was gearing up for ovulation but wasnt releasing any eggs! 2nd cycle of Clomid (first cycle was a chemical) & she fell preggers!! :thumbup: Sometimes out the blue our bodies just need a lil help! Def worth a check as its been just over a year hun :hugs:

Wow gigs thats a blazing positive girl!! :)

Yay M&S so glad scan went ace!


----------



## claireybell

Cant wait to see all the new babies on this thread ahhhhh


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, sorry af showed. With the timing it takes for referrals maybe a good time to start looking into clomid? Maybe Mrs G can fill in the knowledge on timing...

Cb, sorry you and Nuala aren't getting many zzzzs but look at that cute innocent face :)

Campn, sounds like your body is getting ready for the eviction notice ;)


----------



## Breeaa

Aww CB she's so adorable!!!!!

Does she have a stork bite in between her eyes? My older DD had one when she was born and ever since I see babies with them in the same spot all over.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww CB! You have the best candid photos. I love your avatar pic, i really hope i can get a shot similar to that!

Tex, so sorry she showed :( i think looking into it now is wise. You'll be kicking yourself in a few months if you find out all you needed was clomid or something similarly simple. Well, at least I would feel that way! If it won't bother you to wait then definitely do that.

Campn, i wish i remember when i lost my plug in relation to my water breaking but i think it was a short period of time, like a couple days. The fact that you're already a couple cm dilated, plus the plug loss....i bet you go into labor during week 38! 

Ok ladies, ticker has been added! I also picked up 3 more walmart cheapies, and i am committed to making those the last tests i buy. So i have those, 1 frer, and 2 digis left. 

When do y'all think i'll get 2-3 on a digi? I was thinking of taking one tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## FutureMrs

I got mine one day after AF was due gigs! Your lines really dark I dare say you'd get one now!


----------



## campn

Giggy, with how dark your lines are, I think you may even get 3+ 

Ladies, I'm starting to think I won't post baby pictures of Juliette, there's this lurker on here who always lurks, and I read today one of her posts and she was talking about me saying how seeing my ticker upsets her and how it should be HER who is about to deliver (she was in my pregnancy thread but had a cp) 

Not only does that completely hurt and break my heart considering I've always tried my best to be supportive, but it scares the hell out of me that someone could be wishing bad things on me or on Juliette. I know everyone deals with a loss differently, but her way is scaring me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- That's absolutely terrible! I'm so sorry. I always get a little weirded out by people. On the Glow app (I'm sure most of you have heard of it) people have posted about someone stealing their pics!! I'm like what?!!


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Campn- That's absolutely terrible! I'm so sorry. I always get a little weirded out by people. On the Glow app (I'm sure most of you have heard of it) people have posted about someone stealing their pics!! I'm like what?!!

She has actually taken a screen shot of a lady on here who had twins and posted it somewhere else without that lady's permission and without the lady even announcing she had the babies. I found that so out of line to be honest.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Giggy, with how dark your lines are, I think you may even get 3+
> 
> Ladies, I'm starting to think I won't post baby pictures of Juliette, there's this lurker on here who always lurks, and I read today one of her posts and she was talking about me saying how seeing my ticker upsets her and how it should be HER who is about to deliver (she was in my pregnancy thread but had a cp)
> 
> Not only does that completely hurt and break my heart considering I've always tried my best to be supportive, but it scares the hell out of me that someone could be wishing bad things on me or on Juliette. I know everyone deals with a loss differently, but her way is scaring me.

That's really really strange. Sorry campn. I'm sorry for me too because I was so excited to see baby Juliette!!! I understand your reasoning though. I get that she's upset since her due date month is here but how can anyone say that it should be me instead of her? Be happy for the other person. :shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's just too weird! I do not understand people. I completely understand but like Bre I am sad we won't get to see her beautiful face!


----------



## gigglebox

That is suuuper weird campn. I've deinitely felt like "i could have also been having my baby this month", but never "that shouldmhave been me". Who does that?! Is it someone you know in real life? 

Jeeze, if i had a friend announce my pregnancy before me i would be livid. That would be friendship ending.


----------



## Fern81

Campn that's really sad. I'm also not going to post pics of my son, not even the name we've chosen. I don't even post stuff on fb.... I suppose baby pics might end up on there thanks to the grandparents but I'm going to ask them not to. See I've had a problem with a male stalker a few years ago. People are too unpredictable :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's so bizarre campn! I get it, loss is upsetting, but it's not YOUR fault. It's not like there's a finite number of babies and because you got one means she doesn't.. And why is she fixating on you in particular? I'm sure there's lots of other girls due at the same time :/

Creepy....


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies for understanding, I wasn't going to post anything about it but I thought it'd be rude to not tell you why I feel wrong about sharing baby pictures. Maybe there's a more private way to photo share!??? 

Gigs, I don't know her in real life at all so I don't know why she'd pick me, I've always been so nice to her. 

I hope she gets her forever rainbow baby and find so much happiness in that baby, I understand sometimes we say things we don't really mean out of hurt. I'm just going to try to ignore what I've read.


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg campn that's bizarre! I'm sorry love, you are such a sweetie so it's sad she's chosen to fixate on you in that way.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ugh I really want to email my NP again to ask for the beta results, I had already emailed her yesterday and she said shed check today though so I don't want to seem like a crazy person.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn that is so weird, but I totally understand your reasoning.
The online world is getting to be a shady world :(

Future, does that mean you'll be doing a ticker now?


----------



## FutureMrs

I am still really hesitant honestly PL, I'm still so nervous. I think once I reach the 5 week mark I will! Our chemical ended at 4 weeks 5 days so Ill feel better then. Such a worrier lol


----------



## gigglebox

Future, how were your tests looking with the m/c? 

Campn, i think you can privately messages images, not sure if you can make group messages.

I stupidly wasted a wally cheapie. I just wanted to see another line...but i wish i'd waited until the am so i could have a test the same say as (i think) a blood beta.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs they were super faint, my frer was light (almost a vvvfl) on CD29! I do have great lines this go around and my CD 29 test line this go around was as dark as the control line. I think its the lack of symptoms that's making me really nervous. My hormone's definitely seem to rising and the lines progressed well so I really hope those are all good signs! I'm just a bit of a control freak and i feel like this situation is so out of my control.I really wanted a good beta to ease my worries, I do a repeat 5 days from the last one then again in another 5 days so hopefully I'll see some good numbers!


----------



## FutureMrs

If you don't mind me asking gigs did you get strong positives with your chemical?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Future the only symptoms I got was tiredness and hot flushes til nausea kicked in last week at well over five weeks. Some people have strong symptoms from before bfp, some get none at all. I know it's hard not to worry though :)


----------



## FutureMrs

I am honestly being a bit unreasonable. every time I go to the bathroom Im terrified I will see some form of spotting, but I just don't know how to shut my mind off, hopefully at some point I will just be able to relax and enjoy it as pregnancy is something I've looked forward to for a while!


----------



## pacificlove

That worry is normal though I think future. I just tried to reassure myself by thinking "no blood, no cramps, all is good".


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks PL! I think I will feel better as time goes on or I get some sort of confirmation from a Dr.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- I didn't have any symptoms until 6 weeks and I have twins! And once it kicked in I was absolutely miserable. You have plenty of time to feel sick lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi. Exhausted.

Fern congrats on the winky!!!

Green love the bump pic and it definitely does not look like belly it looks like a cute bump!

Gigs yay for a strong line and happy to see you enjoying your pregnancy

CB Nuala is too cute! Love the sleepy pic.

Future congrats on your blob! It was you... I think. My brain is tired

Campn I agree with gigs I think you will labor in week 38 based on what you are saying. I also get your not wanting to post pics. Tbh I won't be posting many post birth pics. The world is crazy. I also hope that lady meant it more like it should be me as well. I know you all saw my depression and need to withdraw when my former bump buddy was active. It's hard to face that reality of due date coming up. But you are super sweet and don't need that drama.

I forgot who AF showed for but I am sorry and agree if it's cycle 13/14 I would push for all sorts of exams to get some insight

Afm fighting with SO. We haven't even spoken today, and usually after a fight he calls me right away to make up before bed. Ugh. I also think stress is fucking with my O. My opk looks a smidge darker but not enough to think I am trending in the right direction esp with no flashing smile


----------



## kittykat7210

Campn I do kind of get where she's coming from, my cousin had her baby a month after peachy was due, and inside I was screaming, she also used the name I was going to use, not that she knew that but i did feel like that should have been my baby, same age almost exactly and same name just broke me a bit. Of course I would have never said anything to my cousin and I was really happy for her but I just was in pieces, and it's hard because when she starts school and things I won't help but think that that's when mine should have started and things like that. But I would never wish ill on her or anyone else for that matter, and I think pointing it out is hurtful and a bit out of order, because there's no need to make someone feel bad about having their child.

The main problem is I still can't face visiting her. My other cousin (apparently we all breed at once) had her daughter last December and I always visit her and I'm really excited to because I can disassociate it, but with the other one I just can't even bare to say her name or ask about her because it truly breaks me.

Sorry if it sounds informal I'm desperately trying not to use names!!

Fern, congrats on the boy!! How exciting!! We'd love a boy but we are struggling to agree on any boy names we like! We have loads of girls names but no boy names!! 

Dobby, I'm sorry you and SO are fighting, it must be really hard for you!

CB, Nuala is the sweetest!! I hope she gets better with sleep soon! Sleep deprevation is no fun for either of you!


----------



## campn

You ladies are all just amazing I've no words! I know many of you have had losses too and I'm sure so many feelings come with that. <3

Dobs, big hug hun! I'm sorry you guys are fighting, I think he'll call and apologize though, but if not and that opk starts getting darker, you should call him! We need to get you preggo now!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just tired and unamused by his attitude. I'll get over it quick once that opk gets dark


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry you and so are fighting... Never nice. Hopefully not anywhere near your o timing? 

Kitty, hubby and I are the same. We can come up with girl names (no favorites yet) but no boy names. 

While waiting in the ferry line up coming back from our Ikea trip I found this online calculator that would take the gestational weeks and hb of baby and then give you a gender guess. This online tool said boy for us (29 wks, hb of 136) but 4 weeks earlier (hb of 150) it guessed girl! Hubby had a dream very early on it was a boy, I recently had a dream that hubby announced a girl to me and handed it to me.. and all I could think "crap, I don't like the name you love".

Ladies, do you ever loose the desire to leave home during the pregnancy?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I don't have a desire to leave my house! Lol between the heat, being uncomfortable, and stress I'd rather curl up with my puppy all day.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's ok. He apologized and called me pretty. So we good lol.

Dude pl I don't even want to leave now!! Lol my feet are like wtf is this 9 hours of walking crab you are pulling. I feel like shit right now. Pants off and door dashed dinner. I should put pants on although I wouldn't have to tip the delivery guy haha jk jk


----------



## campn

Pacific, I'm like that one friends episode, outside bad, inside good! 

It's so hot, hurricane week, swollen and everything hurts so going out now is like torture. 

Dobby, yay so glad he called! And heck yes you are so freaking pretty! And I'm like you, pants what!?? It's so hot for pants!


----------



## pacificlove

Hurricane! Hope you are safe! 

We have drastically cooled down here.. even rained all last night. If it wasn't for the wetness it would have been a perfect day for outside chores. 
I was supposed to head over to the big island and do some groceries today. Just didn't feel like leaving home... Deep sigh.... I am going to wait for hubby now so we can do a big trip with baby stops on the weekend.


----------



## gigglebox

So dobs, what did you guys fight about?

Future, my lines with my early m/c were pretty light. Here they are, this is 9, 10, 11, and 12.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn you're sweet. My work pants are a size four to be loose. A year ago I wire size 0 pants. I took mine off because I'm too big for them now :(. I put floosy dance pants on instead lol


----------



## gigglebox

...versus this time around, 8, 9, 10, and 12
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Aww dobs i love comfy floosy dance pants! Ooooo or yoga pants. Have anything sassy written across your butt?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh he wanted me to throw him a parade for being supportive, but the way he phrases it is really emotionally abusive. And I get he needs reassurance from time to time, but sometimes I am not in the mood for that. So this time it was about money. He had bought some stuff for me that I never asked him to buy and kept saying how he has been carrying me. And I'm like you asshole. I pay my own bills. And last I checked you were supposed to move in a year ago and pay your half and I budgeted for that, so don't start. And then he called me an ingrate. And I was like oh hell no. 

Bit of context, his last ex dated him for over a year then broke up with him out of the blue. When he asked her why, she said she never loved him and was using him to pay for things because she was in Grad school. So when she graduated and landed a job right away she just dumped him and threw it in a face that she was just using him for money and serial cheating on him.

Pl did you ever figure out the ikea assembly?

Gigs your line now is soooo much darker! Love it! And no just grey. I used these for color guard in college. They were a lot looser lol


----------



## DobbyForever

And especially because I stay in my financial lane. I know that I have a checkings and a savings and all my money.... Anyway so he is the one always pushing to go out and I tell him I can't afford it. I try to do things like pick up movie tickets on an early bird special every now and then, but I literally had 700 of credit left to last me I til the end of next month. Luckily I did miscalculate a summer school paycheck so I got 2k this morning that went right to the credit card. But the big issue was my mortgage is paid every first and HOA every 15th so I had to pay two mortgages and two HOA fees off of one paycheck not including living expenses for two months (7200). If I hadn't taught summer school I would have been royally screwed


----------



## campn

Pacific- It sounds more scary than it is, hurricanes here are the norm and many actually welcome them cause they help with the heat lol! Just stay home during them! (Of course with my luck, I'm always on the highway during them!) 

Gigs, I'm loving that line porn! Still so so escalated for you!! Did you tell Des??

Dobby, oh please tell him to get over himself geez! You're so independent and you seem to have your finances under control. Tell him you've been putting up with his crazy episodes and he simply isn't rich enough for THAT lol. It's pretty obvious you love him for him!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Camps thats so creepy??!! & im sure theres other ladies that were pg/had babies at around the same time!! I understand that experiencing a loss is simply heartbreaking but i could never say that shouldve been 'my baby & not hers'.. Maybe shes quite depressed?!! I think private messages can have pics attached if you wanted to share with us girls only, :hugs: no pressure of course hun :)

Are you & SO all ok now Dobster?? Hope your bod starts the ov'ing soon i have a good feeling this is your cycle eeee!!! ;)

Ah thanku girls! I cant help taking snoozy pics of her, i have loads of Riley asleep & still take them now haha i cant help it! I have a sleepy collage pic if Riley somewhere lol! 

Breea, yea she does have a huge stork mark in back of her head same place as me & Riley & ours are still there! Does your baby girl have any? On the front of her face inbetween the brows sadly is a birthmark :( its fairly light at the moment but more visible when she cries/gets upset.. I hope it fades as she gets older & doesnt look reaaally dark, time will tell i guess! Hows your lil lady? I hope shes sleeping for you :)


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Omg Camps thats so creepy??!! & im sure theres other ladies that were pg/had babies at around the same time!! I understand that experiencing a loss is simply heartbreaking but i could never say that shouldve been 'my baby & not hers'.. Maybe shes quite depressed?!! I think private messages can have pics attached if you wanted to share with us girls only, :hugs: no pressure of course hun :)
> 
> Are you & SO all ok now Dobster?? Hope your bod starts the ov'ing soon i have a good feeling this is your cycle eeee!!! ;)
> 
> Ah thanku girls! I cant help taking snoozy pics of her, i have loads of Riley asleep & still take them now haha i cant help it! I have a sleepy collage pic if Riley somewhere lol!
> 
> Breea, yea she does have a huge stork mark in back of her head same place as me & Riley & ours are still there! Does your baby girl have any? On the front of her face inbetween the brows sadly is a birthmark :( its fairly light at the moment but more visible when she cries/gets upset.. I hope it fades as she gets older & doesnt look reaaally dark, time will tell i guess! Hows your lil lady? I hope shes sleeping for you :)

She has a tiny one on the back of her neck just like her brother. I thought Nualas looked like my DDs stork bite which is why I asked. I'm sure it'll fade, plus it gives her character! My little is great. She's getting to be a chunk and sleeps great, of course she sleeps with me so that's probably why. Trying to get her sleeping in her crib which is right next to my bed like a side car. She just doesn't like it for some reason. Sadly my 7 yr old has been causing me more sleep issues. :growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol we were looking at compatibility stuff and everything was like it's a one sided match with the Entj getting the better end of the match up haha. But we're fine. We're just bith stressed and snapping like snapping turtles.

I really don't know what is going on with my body. I have never been cd 13 and not gotten my flashing smile. Gonna go peek at my old charts. But I'm probably not going to o until cd 18 again ughhhhh

Omg campn driving past a hurricane sounds terrifying


----------



## TexasRider

Sooo I had a talk with DH and he wants to wait a few more months before we do testing. I guess I'm ok with it. I would kinda like to start now but I feel like we may be getting close. My cycles are more regular now etc. I think I go in January for my annual and I will bring it up then if I'm still not pregnant. So it is what it is.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex sorry hubs is not on board with testing but hopefully the regular cycles will bring a bfp so testing is unnecessary.

Ok what is a stork bite lol


----------



## campn

Claire, that's awesome I'll have to check that out, cause I still really want to share pics with you ladies since you've all been there since day one, and you've all shared your baby pics too. She's probably depressed and I would be too so I can't blame her there, but I would never think I should be pregnant instead, it's not like I stole the baby she was meant to have. 

Bree, what's going on with your big girl!? I hope she's okay! I still can't believe you ladies now have babies! They were just in your bellies and you were sharing bump pics, and now they've their own little stories. 

Dobby, completely normal the snapping part, when you're so close to someone this has to happen sometime, people are messy, so relationships are messy. 
Are you stressed out maybe that's why O is waiting longer?


----------



## DobbyForever

I had an anxiety attack two nights ago. First day of school was today. My classroom is toxic/filthy. Then the usual stress of it all. It was a bad enough attack to delay o.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, has your SO not realized that you are not his previous gf? 

Tex, sorry hubby isn't for testing yet. Some men are a bit weird about it though... Because what if it is them?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- did he give you a reason why not? I couldn't imagine waiting longer when we got to the year mark. 

Dobs- sounds like normal relationship stuff. I'm glad you two have talked. I think it's stress causing a delayed o.


----------



## TexasRider

He just said he's not ready to go through testing yet and he wants to keep trying naturally. I think it bothers him and he thinks it's his fault since it happened so fast last time. So maybe he's afraid it will be a problem with him... 

I've honestly almost resigned myself to the fact that my daughter may be an only child. But I'm going to give it to the first of the year and if no bfp by January when I go for my annual I will say something to my dr and get the testing going. That way we can at least see what our options are and go from there. And then there is nothing my DH can say cause we will have been trying for almost 18 months by then


----------



## StillPraying

Tex sorry about AF. Maybe hubby would be okay with just you getting testing? I think you are right that he's probably bothered by the idea that it could be him. But really it could be you and something super simple to correct!

M+S yay for blob! Very reassuring to see that. Thanks for the piercing info, I'll definitely research around. I'm in southern California so I doubt it'll be too hard to find someone :) 

CB such a pretty baby :) 

Gigs when will you be going to the dr?

Campn I'm so sorry you have a stalker type person. I'll be honest when I see others with the same due month I had I fall to pieces on the inside. But as others said, would never say something like that. Some people just don't know how to cope, or honestly I'd say just weren't raised right. You could report it to bnb if it makes you any more uncomfortable!

Dobs sorry about the so. Sometimes I think men need a reality check and women need space. Are you guys TTC or just NTNP? A stork bite is a redish birth mark newborns get. They eventually fade away. 

AFM thought I was done bleeding, nope came back today with a vengeance. Ugh. Did see OB tho and all of my test results were normal which means whatever caused Luke's death was most likely chromosomal. Which is reassuring in the sense that it isn't likely to happen again and that him passing was for the best as something was probably wrong with him. :( still sucks though :(


----------



## campn

Tex, I agree with the other ladies, waiting until the year mark is long enough, maybe you can start on your tests first then? If he does have a problem with him, it's much better to catch it earlier than later cause sperm problems only get worse over time. At least if you do your testing its something you can cross off your list? 

Still, I can only imagine what it's like for you! You have all the right to grieve and mourn that and you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel that way, she can't help how she feels I know that, just sad and dissappointed on how she described it all. I'm not going to report her, she already has lots on her plate. 

I'm glad your tests came back with reassuring results, I'm happy it won't happen again and I really don't think it will, hopefully the bleeding stops soon and you can start trying again.


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Claire, that's awesome I'll have to check that out, cause I still really want to share pics with you ladies since you've all been there since day one, and you've all shared your baby pics too. She's probably depressed and I would be too so I can't blame her there, but I would never think I should be pregnant instead, it's not like I stole the baby she was meant to have.
> 
> Bree, what's going on with your big girl!? I hope she's okay! I still can't believe you ladies now have babies! They were just in your bellies and you were sharing bump pics, and now they've their own little stories.
> 
> Dobby, completely normal the snapping part, when you're so close to someone this has to happen sometime, people are messy, so relationships are messy.
> Are you stressed out maybe that's why O is waiting longer?

She's been doing this thing where she makes every excuse she can think of to prevent her from going to bed. Some nights it takes her 3 hrs to fall asleep or she'll have this tantrum/breakdown because she wants attention. Frustration is an understatement. I sometimes just cry because we've tried everything and she still does this every night. She's been up probably 5-6 times tonight and it's now 2.5 hrs past when she was sent to bed. Luckily there's no tantrum.


----------



## Breeaa

My 5 yr old ds is the best though. He's been amazing! I'm thankful he's so easy.


----------



## campn

Bree, I'm so sorry hun that's so exhausting! At least with a newborn you're not arguing and losing your breath. Do you think the sleep regression is caused by the new family addition? I hope she realizes there's no point in what she's doing and starts sleeping normal again. Is she back to school yet??


----------



## pacificlove

Still, I am sorry you are going through this.. I too can only imagine. Big cyber hugs. :hugs:

Bree, sorry no real advice here, just now there's most likely lots of other parents that are going through that too. Honestly I think I was one of those kids too. Eventually I learned about books and cassettes. I'd look and later read my books under the night light in my room and quickly run to bed if I heard someone approaching. I was also a super early riser so just turned on the cassette player in the living room and listened to the stories on the quietest vOlume ;)
I remember my best friend fell asleep to the same cassette stories I woke up with. Listening to the stories is what kept her in bed.


----------



## Jezika

It's soooo late and I'm getting worse rather than better at going to bed at a decent time (it's 3am now and I have to get used to going to bed early so I can be up at 6am in one weeks time to get ready for my stupid thesis defence), so just a quick, lazy post.

M&S - yay for a nice bean with a good HB!

Fern - congrats on boy! When I saw the potty shot, I was like "penisssss!"

Future - Honestly, I was so, so anxious and paranoid when I got my BFP this time around, and obsessing over every wipe (though it didn't help that I DID get intermittent spotting throughout the first trimester, which has resolved now). For me, the anxiety eventually dissipated as time wore on, so I hope it's the same for you. The anatomy scan definitely helped as well.

Campn - I'm sorry this other person's post made you feel crappy. Through pure coincidence, I'm pretty sure I read the post you're talking about before catching up with this thread, and honestly, I didn't take her words as meaning anything negative towards you at all (assuming it is you), just that she feels she should've been in the same position as you (not instead of you). Since reading your post, I can definitely see how it can be taken a different way, but I'm hoping it was meant the way I took it, since it would mean there really is nothing against you and you wouldn't feel so crappy. <3

In other news, I went to a performance by the Parkinson's choir that I was involved with (that I started for my research last year) and won a beautiful quilt for Matilda in the raffle. I also caught up with 15 or so choir members, and I swear 90% of them asked me whether I'm having twins after I told them my due date. Grrr.


----------



## wookie130

Texas- :hugs: You do what you both feel is right. If it were me (which it isn't), I'd have myself tested, and DH/SO at the same time...that way you're both in the same boat. But, I can understand wanting to give it a bit longer too. :)

Dobs- Yeah. SO's. That's about all that can be said sometimes. 

Campn- That's too bad about the lurker. Like, she lurks in this thread? I'm not sure that she meant that statement to come off as creepy as it actually did...but it was NOT a nice thing to say, for sure. I am way guilty of posting too many photos of my children on FB. I probably need to stop, for their own privacy and security, honestly. You just never know who is going to do what with the photos these days.

Gigs- Your lines are INCREDIBLE!!! So extremely dark! Hopefully that means this is a nice sticky baby, and the hcg is soaring! :happydance:

Future- I was on high alert toilet paper watch during all 4 of my pregnancies. Of course, two of them ended in miscarriage, and with my son, I was a pretty heavy bleeder during the first tri, and no one really ever understood why that was happening. It's hard to relax, I know. In fact, I won't even bother telling you to relax, or to enjoy every moment, because that can be quite impossible in light of all of the "what if's" that are probably running through your head. I'll just tell you to take it one long day at a time, and for every day that nothing terribly eventful is happening, is another day you have as a pregnant lady. Will you be having betas done? An early scan?

AFM- We didn't even ttc this month...my O didn't seem to be happening, and if it did, I suspect it was somewhere in the CD 20 arena, which is weird. I have no idea when AF is coming due to this. Honestly, I'm at a place with my kids (and this may be because the new school year has started, and my daughter just started 3 year-old preschool), and Oscar's becoming more independent, where I'm really just quite tired right now (work is overwhelming me at the moment), and not ttcing this month due to the bladder infection was fine with me. I keep worrying about money, too. I mean, we're usually quite stretched from month to month as it is with kid-related expenses and groceries, etc., and I can't imagine having to add a car payment (as we'd have to buy a mini-van, and our current cars are paid off), and more daycare expenses to the mix. It just seems rather impossible. And now a third baby feels kind of selfish...as I worry we couldn't afford the activities, clothes, type of food, etc. that we can provide for them now, and that we'd all collectively suffer. IDK. We're also thinking of a private school for both kids once kindergarten times rolls around, and that's major as well. Hmmm.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies! First appointment in 1.5 hours. 
I did not tell Des yet as he parrots a lot of things i say, and i'm afraid he'll tell people before i do, lol. We'll tell him after our family has been told.

Campn, i was thinking, maybe she's not as cruel and strange as we're judging, maybe it's just easy to say harsh things like that because it's the internet where feelings kind of fly uncensored sometimes. Trying to give her the benefit of the doubt...

Dobs, hooe y'all can both feel better and get the ttc ball rolling again in time for that eventual O, which is hooefully around the corner!

Cb, we have birthmarks that run in the family. My mom has them, i have a ton, des has a big one on his arm and small ones (fairly unnoticeable) on his face. I'm really concerned any furture babies will have a big one on his/her face, and i knkw that can be hard as a kid (even though i think it's so cool!). We'll see...


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez and wooks i honestly would be a crazy women if I was spotting so I hope I don't, I feel insane already lol. I think with every passing day I definitely feel a bit more confident that this pregnancy will work out and I'll definitely feel much more reassured after a scan. I'm finding myself nervous to do the things I usually enjoy like working out and sex because I'm scared something will happen. I had my first beta drawn Tuesday, I emailed the NP yesterday so hopefully I'll get that number back today, then repeat Sunday or Monday, then again on Friday. My first appointment isn't until the 21st so maybe she'll do a scan then?

Jez your bump is beautiful! I bet you were just small prior so it's more noticeable! I honestly can't wait to have a bump but already am worried about bouncing back which is silly!

Gigs good luck today! I'm curious to see what your beta is! Did you test today?


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies, I'm going to stop talking about this now cause it's getting bigger than I wanted it to get. She can say what she wants, that's her right I'm not going to censor her. I just wanted to explain why I don't feel good sharing pictures on here not knowing who could be screenshotting things.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok campn, conversation done. :)
Feeling any closer to labor? Lose any more plug? I was explainging losing plug to my soon to be SIL, her reaction was priceless. "That is digusting" lol

My appointment was...uneventful. My doctor is new to the area, i'm her first patient at this facility so that's kind of near, but she had different policies at her last office, including not seeing patients until 10-12 weeks! I was like, oh hellllll no. So after much convincing, I talked her into a scan at the end of the month. She said, "it might make you more nervous because we may not be able to see anything", mind you this will be 7 weeks i think, so she should definitely be able to find something...i was just like, "ok, i'll keep that in mind so if we don't find anything i won't freak out". I stood my ground, haha. More like i look like the over concerned nervous wreck patient lol. 

No betas taken, but i did test this morning. I also refused the urine test at the office since i literally just took one that morning.


----------



## gigglebox

13dpo, wally cheapie, wet. Dried much darker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## campn

Gigs I woke up feeling so off and strange but right now I'm having lots of tummy aches, maybe I just ate something that didn't agree with me. With my son I kept getting contractions all day and I was in complete denial though so we'll see. 

Oh yeah you mention the plug and sh** hits the fan!!! :D 

Glad you insisted on that scan! 7 weeks is a perfect time for one, not too soon that you can't see the fetal pole or hear the heartbeat, and not too late that you sit there wondering, and we can still use Ramzi theory at 7 weeks! Betas are only good if you've been spotting or can't see anything on the ultrasound, so right now you don't need them really.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, she was saying it didn't matter because we had no plans for a repeat draw, which makes sense.

I know i can't assume but i'm fairly confident i have a left sided implant, considering i ov'ed from my left and that egg implanted so soon, i doubt it had time to implant on the right....but maybe?


----------



## FutureMrs

Campn so soon!!! You must be so excited!

Gigs do you have a gender preference?


----------



## Jezika

Future - total ditto! I was so scared to have sex too, which then turned into a bad habit and I'm still dry after 6 months. That's probably why I now appear to be having sex dreams half the week :blush: I was also obsessed with my symptoms, like literally checking how tender my boobs were 100 times a day. It was maddening. I couldn't enjoy pregnancy at all (btw, my sore boobs were intermittent and then went away completely pretty early on, which had also freaked me out). But after a few weeks the anxiety just turned to not paying much attention to the pregnancy and avoiding feeling too attached, which all changed at anatomy scan. Then I finally let go (but still with plenty of anxiety over different things of course, like is she moving enough? Too much? Will she tangle on the cord? Still worried...). It was hard, but I don't actually mind because *hopefully* it'll be fine in the end and that's all that matters. I also never had more than one beta done. I actually didn't mind that, because I think I would have obsessed over it. Just take each day as it comes, and remember that every day the chances of things going wrong decrease (oh yeah, I was also obsessed with referring to a chart that had % risk of MC at each DPO, eek!)! When will you get a scan do you think?

Gigs - good for you for talking her into 7 weeks. I had mine at 7 weeks. That's also not standard but they did it because of previous CP and I think my doc knew I was neurotic. But seriously, those lines at hawt sh*t. I'd be surprised if this wasn't a sticker. Oh, and I think Campn may have guessed Matilda's sex from my 7-week scan? Can't remember, but either way she was right.

Tex - sorry about AF and about having to wait for testing. It does sound like maybe DH is scared that it'll be confirm his fear that something is up with him and so he's buying time and hoping he doesn't have to face anything like that. Would you do your testing on your own a bit earlier, just to do your bit? Is that even possible?


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's so funny to see you guys discussing scans at the doctors' office etc. Here they only scan if there's a problem or has been a problem previously, otherwise you get one at 12-14 weeks and one at 20 weeks and that's your lot, unless they are worried about growth or breech later on. And you go to the specific scan department at the hospital for it, all hospitals don't even have maternity scan depts, never mind doctors :) guess that's what they can afford when they charge for it!

Midwife isn't usually interested til 9-10 weeks either and the only reason I go earlier to both doc and midwife is because I've got medication adjustments and specialist referrals to deal with. I never even saw a doctor the first two times, just a midwife at 9 weeks!

Gigs, those lines though... 

Sorry to hear SO is being an ass Dobs.

I'm knackered so can't remember what else I was going to say.

I slept a solid 7 hours last night, and had a two hour nap - and I'm still struggling to keep my eyes open and it's only 5pm. DH just doesn't get it - it's not that when HE is tired or sick, you never hear the end of it, but if I mention I feel sick he's like 'oh, why?' and acts as if it didn't happen two minutes later. I forgot how unsympathetic he is about pregnancy. It's so weird because usually he treats me like a princess - breakfast in bed etc Maybe because we haven't had sex for like a week - it's the last thing I want when I feel queasy and finally manage to get to bed, but to him it's a reeeeeaally big deal. I don't know how I'm going to cope tomorrow with all three kids, two separate school/nursery runs and a playdate for Ella so I won't even be able to get a nap.. Some day off, I'd get more of a rest at work.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez how do you NOT have sex while pregnant? I'm constantly ready to go. If I wasn't exhaust all the time we would probably do it every day. It's just even more amazing while pregnant


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol Jez I feel like we're a lot alike, however we've DTD twice this week but I'm nervous everytime which makes me feel awful. I worked out for the first time today so hopefully that was okay, for those of you who continue to work out during pregnancy what do you do?


----------



## pacificlove

How do you not have sex during pregnancy? Just the memory of how much better it got (and it was brilliant before ;) ) puts me back at wanting it..
Although the last few weeks my sciatic nerve has been acting up after :( so a bit of a downer. And last week I even had a small bleed after which I'll mention to the midwife next week. Not sure what this weekend will bring, it's a long weekend here too.

Ms, it's the same here, I got 1 scan around 11 weeks to confirm a healthy single pregnancy and then another at 19 weeks to confirm good development. For most pregnancies that's it. I'll be getting another one at 32 to check on placenta location since it was low at the 19 week scan. Hopefully I'll get another good look ;)
The mw wasn't even going to try to find a hb until early second trimester. I want to say 16 weeks?


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm ready to go all the time!! It's hubby who can't do it very often, he's got a small patch of ED and I feel really bad for him! I want to go every day but he can barely go twice a week!!

But I couldn't imagine going a whole pregnancy without!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, i would go MAD if i had to wait until 12 weeks to make sure there's even a baby to be seen! Like especially if it's a mmc and you find out it passed weeks ago...that would be sad and i'm a bit worried about it. I'm trying to just have faith but the reality is my first pregnancy was so crazy i'm bound to be a worry wart for this one. With des, i got my first u/s about 7 weeks, next at 11ish, then weekly or every other week scan until about 24 weeks, then every 2-3 weeks there on out. He was a very well documented baby!

I haven't dtd in a week or so, also nervous :blush: i know my lines are good but i can't shake the fear!


----------



## Michellebelle

Haven't posted in awhile, but I'm excited to see so many new BFPs!

I'm 10dpo today and getting negatives. I'm keeping my fingers crossed so hard I get a BFP in the next couple of days. I was SO hopeful at the start of the TWW, and now I'm feeling a bit down. 

I got pregnant 3/4 cycles when I did injectibles last year. This year, this is my fourth cycle using injectibles and no BFP yet, so I'm worried something has changed with my body since my last miscarriage.


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry Michelle :hugs: those damn negatives can be so disheartening. I hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## campn

Michelle, I didn't get a BFP with my son until 13 DPO so don't feel defeated yet! I hope you're surprised with a BFP so so soon!


----------



## campn

Jez, I'm with you! I just don't have the energy to have sex! But the orgasms are much more powerful! I was getting them while sleeping all the time! 

The doctor suggested sex to jumpstart labor as well as walking, and I looked at DH and was like, walking it is! I can't even think of one good comfortable position to get this done! 

I love how you're referring to your little girl by her name already, it makes it so much more real, right!??


----------



## Jezika

Yes, definitely makes it more real! Although DH is still like, "Are we DEFINITELY calling her that?" Well, we didn't sign a contract. I also wrote Matilda into my thesis acknowledgments. It'll now be funny if she turns out to be a boy. Actually, maybe funny is the wrong word...

As for sex, oh man, I've always had libido problems in every relationship I've had. After about a year I just lose interest. Every. Single. Time. And I've been with DH for almost nine years. This isn't to say I don't enjoy sex, I just don't crave it and do fine without it. I hate seeing pregnancy articles with headlines like, "Just can't get enough of sex?" That's so not me. Poor DH. I do feel bad. I think he's scared to make advances now through fear of rejection. Anyway... that's one of our two major relationship problems so I won't bore you with it (in case you're wondering, our other one is my tidiness... or lack of, rather... but I read an article recently that said that people who go to bed late, swear a lot and are untidy are extremely intelligent, in which case I must be Einstein).


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and here's a bump pic for you from today so you can see why I'm concerned about how much bigger I can possibly get with MORE THAN THREE MONTHS TO GO.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jezika

Ooh, also, the bridesmaid dress problem is finally solved. There's this Toronto-based company called Henkaa that was started up by a woman who was voted one of the top 100 female entrepreneurs recently, and they make one-size-fits-all convertible dresses. The options for styling the top part are honestly endless, and it's soooo comfortable. Plus actually much cheaper than other BM dresses, which take forever to be ordered and cost so much in shipping, then need alterations etc. Plus we can just return this to the store if we change our minds rather than pay to have it shipped back. So so relieved, and now we can all wear the same dress :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6784.JPG
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## pacificlove

Jez what a pretty bump! And nice dress too! That is def something you can wear again.
Has your mw or obgyn started measuring yet?

I am relieved to say, that it is sweater weather here :)


----------



## campn

Jez, I honestly think your bump is perfectly fine, very round and very pretty, not big at all in my opinion, plus you'll go weeks without noticing any difference in it as it grows in spurts! That dress is gorgeous! You make a very hot preggo! 

Pacific, I'm jealous! All these fall things are starting to come out and here we are blasting the AC, although July was much hotter 100 degrees days, it's been 90es and 80es lately.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Campn and Gigs! I'm trying to keep up the hope.

Jez, that is such a cute bump! I wouldn't be worried. I've known people to have bumps that size who were less far along than you!


----------



## gigglebox

Jez!!! Omg you look like a maternity model! I love the dress!


----------



## claireybell

Jez you look stunning hun! & a perfectly cute sized bump, not massive at all! ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Perfect bump Jez, and plenty of room to stretch yet. You get to a point where you think it isn't possible to get any bigger without your skin splitting, then hey presto! You get bigger! The dress is fab.

There's a chill in the air here too, a winter chill as opposed to the Scottish general chill that is present at all times. I'm quite looking forward to it this year, apart from the fact that it's my birthday on Monday and I'm oooooollllldd (32)


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez your bump is literally perfection!

M&S are you from Scotland? So jealous! Lol

I feel like crap, warm/cold with goosebumps hope I am not coming down with something!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Just out of interest I dug out some bump pictures, I think these are all from Nathaniel.

16 weeks, 20 weeks, 30 weeks, and 36 weeks. I went to just shy of 42 weeks and continued to get bigger after the last picture - it's a wonder I didn't topple over any time I stood up, tbh!
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









292169_340377906023409_100001536074159_981785_491442918_n.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5









photo (3).jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 8









photo (5).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## M&S+Bump

Future, I'm not originally from here but we moved to Scotland when I was 16, yes. I live just outside Glasgow.


----------



## campn

Wook, also another beautiful bump! You ladies are such beauties!

Here's my full term bump, already much bigger than my bump with Ben! I'll try to find a picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies you are such pretty models with your bumps! Meanwhile here I am in mat jeans, t-shirts and large sweaters... :( I guess that's the clothes that are convenient running a farm ;)


----------



## campn

Here is 37 weeks with Ben! Don't mind my mad photo editing skills, apps were so new 4 years ago! ;) 

Pacific, I'm sure you look beautiful hun, I don't even put on pants anymore!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 9


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pants are over-rated...

I have one pair of mat jeans but I always grow out of them by week 30 at which point I revert to DH's tracksuit bottoms and pyjamas...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selfish post-

Had my pregnancy class to deal with stress and anxiety and I walked in happy and excited and left sad and depressed so I'm going to say it didn't work! My huge stress is work to the point where when I think about it I get panic and anxiety attacks. The other ladies were dealing with finances and having their second kid while dealing with life stressors. One lady was really depressed ans overwhelmed and I just wanted to hug her. But then there was this huge discussion on unrealistic expectations (latching right away, perfect labor, calming babies quickly) which I think it's a great discussion but I left there feeling really overwhelmed and that I won't be able to handle twins at the same time I'm dealing with all the postpartum issues and I left with 0 insight on dealing with my anxiety attacks. So now I'm just googling how early I can leave work on maternity leave.


----------



## campn

Green, completely understand and get every single word of your post. I've never dealt with any anxiety until I had my son, before that I was able to shake off any troubling emotion, and no one prepared you for motherhood, no one and nothing can, you just get thrown into this ocean when you can't even swim and have to figure it out one day at a time, but you WILL figure it out, 

You'll find ways to deal with every problem that arises, I promise you. Be ready and open to asking for help when you feel overwhelmed, people will want to help you and they won't think you're troubling them. If you feel like you can't cope, see a therapist, I wish I would have done that instead of living in denial about it. 

And don't feel bad or ashamed by your feelings, here I am doing it for the second time and I'm scared shitless, it just comes with the territory, you're going through what so many of us go through. 

Big hug, we are all here for you, and the entire forum, Google and lots of professionals waiting to help you. You're not alone mama.


----------



## pacificlove

I agree, pants are overrated.. I just don't want to scar other people for the rest of their lives :haha: 

Green, sorry the class wasn't constructive for you. Maybe instead just take a regular prenatal class or yoga class? Something that is much more positive. And as for going on mat leave: here your doctor can have an influence on how early but it will also subtract time from the end to add to the front... Especially with twins, I can imagine your doctor wants you taking it easier earlier.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, so sorry :( i had this happen just yesterday, went to see my shrink and just left feeling worse after thinking about everything all at once. Of course it will be overwhelming if everything ha to be tackled at the same time! But it won't, you'll figure out basic care while still at the hospital and settle into your own routine at home, and you'll watch those two beautiful boys sleeping and try to recall, unsuccessfully, the life you had before them. And you will be off work, so no worry about it stressing you then. I really hope you can take leave soon. In the mean time, prenatal massage.

Ladies, any thoughts on dying hair whilst pregnant?


----------



## campn

Giggles, I've done it before as most things I read said the dye doesn't cross the placenta, just make sure you're in a well ventilated area, try not to get it on your scalp if you can. 

I've been wanting to dye mine ombré but I read pregnancy hormones can change the color of the dye so I'm just going to wait on mine.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have no clue but did recently see a discussion on that on one of the trimester pages. It might be back a page or two. It was either second or third trimester... Sorry i am no help. If I didnt read it now, i can't Recall (sorry Ladies if I ever forget to reply to one of you ;) )


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I think it's fine especially the boxed kind from a store because it has less chemicals or something like that than the fancy stuff they use at salons. As I'm writing this I realize this is all hear say and probably not even true lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I had looked into this because I was hoping to be pregnant but wanted to highlight my hair for the school year. I believe first tri is a no, but early second tri is ok. Definitely let the salon know and ask to be seated near a window or with a fan blowing or both so you have ventilation. But I really can't remember so a Google search or email to a gyn sounds like a good thing to do. 
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/hair-dye try this article

Campn adorable! Is that his homework lol

And I agree you all make pregnwncy look adorable. I also agree the f**k pants! I'm not wearing pants. SO and I just took a two hour nap. It was beautiful.

Greenie I am sorry. I think when you are dealing with a lot it is good to talk about it, but talking about it and not getting an immediate resolution does not help. I would go back to your gyno and tell her you need 1-1 and the group made it worse not better. But my mom can always tell when I had therapy because I would come home all short tempered and red eyes and what not. Same with couples therapy. I could go in holding hands with so and all is good and then we left screaming/ignoring one another. 1-1 May not be better but because your needs are so different from the group because of twins sounds like you need 1-1 or a twins group.

I only went back one page cuz I have a ton of grading. I must be stressed or the nasty crap in my classroom labeled bad for reproductive systems is messing with me, my opks have looked the same all week and my digitals haven't even detected estrogen rise yet! I'm not amused.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think the problem with the group was that they are all stressed by life.... I.E. Having a toddler and about to have another baby, finances, moving. Mine is directly related to work and the atmosphere there. The micromanaging, the constant having to explain myself multiple times a week, working hard and getting no where. Oh and the whole I think they're trying to push me out thing. Work does away.. So does my stress. I can handle life. I'm really not stressed about anything else, my husband is absolutely amazing, we're getting close to getting into our house, I'm pregnant with two healthy little babies. Life is good. Work is miserable.


----------



## campn

Dobby, yes that's his homework! He was so so proud of it so he ran to show it to me and wanted to be in the picture, to show off and all! ;) 

Green, I think you mentioned you're quitting?? If so then way to go, to me it's not worth the trouble of risking a mental breakdown, but that's my own personality, I want my peace.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I won't be going back after the twins are born. Day care is way to expensive here plus I commute. I don't want to quit before though so I can maternity pay. However, if they push meds and won't take me out within a month or two I will quit and loose the maternity pay before risking a breakdown or taking meds.


----------



## DobbyForever

Vent to us! Hugs. I think trying to stay until mat leave kicks in is good if you can. But definitely not worth s breakdown. So if you get to that point just quit and don't look back


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and Campn that's f'adorable


----------



## gigglebox

I was wondering what that was campn! So cute.

I'm in a wedding mid Oct, i know my har is gonna be some nasty faded blue green color so trying to figure out what to do with it :/ i think i'll be, what, 2.5 months? Hmm.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww you'll ge cute no matter what. But I agree with Campn just be careful I guess colors can turn out weird when pregnant


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, don't drive yourself crazy just for maternity leave money. Hopefully your doctor can be persuaded to write something up. 
I've been in your shoes, keeping a job just waiting for x point in my life. Meanwhile I sat next to a lady who had "getting fired from a job" on her bucket list. She only had a job to not kill her husband during the long winters at home. Financially she didn't need the job. So frustrating for everyone else needing a job and keeping their fingers crossed they weren't going to get laid off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew pl that is so ugly of a person :(. I know a lot of people who work beyond their health/age because they have to :(

I'm so tired of having sex. But I feel like I have to force myself to do it until I o. It's such a disgusting/depressing feeling. I just wish I would o already.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Ew pl that is so ugly of a person :(. I know a lot of people who work beyond their health/age because they have to :(
> 
> I'm so tired of having sex. But I feel like I have to force myself to do it until I o. It's such a disgusting/depressing feeling. I just wish I would o already.

Dobby I'm sorry but this made me laugh, have you seen bridesmaids?? That blonde mom was complaining about the same thing, she said something like I just want to go to bed without being penetrated! 

Ttc is exhausting, the sex part got so old fast for me, esp with having a kid at home not always easy to time dtd with that positive opk that would turn negative so fast! 

Green, I'm with whatever you decide and what makes you truly happy and comfortable, my sister has to go back to work in 4 weeks and I know her heart is breaking as she'll have to leave her newborn with her mil who she doesn't completely trust, but really I wouldn't trust anyone with my baby either. She can't quit because that's how the mortgage is paid. 

Gig, I honestly think you'll be fine if you dye your hair, run it by your doctor just for your peace of mind.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yes and I love that character/actress. Ughhhh I just don't understand it. I get 2-3 of highs then I o the second peak day so I should have gotten a flashing by now even if I Oed at cd18 (peak 17 and 18, then 16-15-14 should be flashing). Ughhhh

Mortgage is a b.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh dobs what cd you on? 

When you get that bfp in the coming week you'll be on top of the world ;)

Everyones bumps piccys look fab!! <3 

MrsG i hope the weeks go fast to your Mat leave & getting in the house hun, stress when pg is never good! :hugs: 

Gigs you could always pop along to a salon & ask advice & get them to do a few strand tests of colours.. Id think it be ok, highlights are generally fine aswell as they dont touch the scalp :thumbup: my sister was having her hair coloured when preggers & it was all good !


----------



## DobbyForever

14. My o was flip flopping from like 12-13 to 17-18 so I was hoping after my normal period I would be in the 13-15 range. If I don't get a flashing by Monday I might ask for an us


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, she wasn't a nice person to begin with. If you weren't doing things the way she did them, you were doing it wrong. From raising kids to how and what I feed my chickens, what kind of vacations we took to how bills get paid... Apparently I did it all wrong. :haha: at some point I got over it, just avoided conversation and thought "scre8 you" when she opened her mouth because I ate a tomato that I bought at the store (it didn't come from a precious garden like hers) for example. 
Sorry my rant...

As for o, keep jumping so dobs. You'll be preggers before you know it and then you can retire from the stick for a while ;)


----------



## campn

Dobby, I'm a big believer in irony, you know the cycle I got pregnant this time, I ovulated 5 days late, and I always ovulate late anyways, but this was like CD25 I think and I thought there's no way in hell I'd get pregnant. So who knows? Maybe the lack of a sign is a sign! It's your turn now Dobs, so yep jump on him like you're getting paid to! :D

Pacific, oh she sounds like such a treat. I can't handle people like that, I just completely shut down and withdraw. I don't care how right they can be, I need to do what I'm comfortable with first.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew yeah no fun. I'd like bring her store bought treats every week and act like they were homemade/home grown hahaha jk ish

We've just had so much sex I feel loosey goosed down there lol. He enjoys it so I must be crazy. His swimmers aren't as strong. I used to barely have spillage and now most of it spills out. Sorry I am whiney. Tbh if I don't fall this cycle I am going to take a long break before ttc again.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hair dye while pregnant is fine - the main problem is that your skin and/or hair may react differently to the dye so you may be sensitive to it when you weren't before or it may not take as well, or take stronger than usual, so you end up with a shade that may be different to normal. I did full peroxide bleach and dye (my natural hair colour is fuchsia pink and it requires bleaching white to be the right colour as my head wants to produce this medium brown colour which is so not me) all through each pregnancy, didn't notice any difference.

Mrs G, what do you do? Here the earliest you can trigger mat leave is 29 weeks unless the doctor signs you off, in which case you're on sick leave first (less money and can affect your maternity pay too if it brings down your average wage) then maternity at 29 weeks. They probably know you're not coming back and are unhappy there and that's why they're making things difficult for you :( 

No advice on the ov thing unfortunately Dobs - in the time I was tracking, mine was anything from CD20 to 30 and that's it a lot more regular than ever before :haha:

I went to bed at 10.30pm last night and I still feel like death this morning. If I go any earlier, I will wake up at 1am if I manage to get to sleep at all. I think I'm going to cry..


----------



## FutureMrs

Took my last FRER today, or atleast I hope I can resist buying more and don't really see the point in continuing to test. I have one my digi for next week! Was so happy to see that test line darker.

Dobs I'm sorry O is all messed up, I really hope it happens soon for you!

Gigs from what I've read it's generally thought to be okay!

Mrs G I hope you get it sorted that sounds like a horrible situation you should do what's best for your mental health though. Do you have short term disability in the Us? Could you go off until your mat leaves starts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fern81

MrsGreen I get where you're coming from. Group therapy just depresses me more and I don't see the point in listening to other people's problems when what I need is a coping strategy for mine. Group works for many people but not for everyone hun. Hope you are feeling better today. Could you possibly see a life coach?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, if his stuff is running out, doesn't that indicate he's well hydrated? Maybe it's a good thing. I'd also suggest maybe a day's break from bd'ing, as i've read too much sex can hinder things. Honestly for me, the reason i "knew" we had a better chance this cycle was because it was the first in MONTHS where i wasn't stressed at all about family drama or hit with sickness. Stress is such a horrible burden on our bodies...if you don't fall this month, which it sounds like your timing is going to be great so it may just happen!, maybe hold off until your stress levels are down and ttc becomes relaxing and fun again...? I don't know, clearly i didn't take that approach lol. 

Future, that's a great line! I tested today too with my last frer, and unless i see them on sale, i think this is it. I have two tests left, one wally cheapie and one more digi.

Got 2-3 on my digi today, which is right on target :thumbup: my frer test line also looks like it's getting darker than the control, so i'm happy with that!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Where's J?


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs when is the 3+ supposed to happen on the digi? Should I get it next week? Or is it the following week? And great line btw!! It's so reassuring to see progress!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay to tests ladies! They both look excellent!

Ms I am sorry about the sleep :(. So keeps me up late so I feel like death in the am

Gigs no idea. I know thick sperm is a sign of dehydration and we had that issue last cycle. But spillage, from what I understood, is your bodies first natural selection process. The vaguna actually contracts in a way to push sperm out not in. That way only strong, mobile sperm reach the cervix. And it's an uphill battle from there lol.

But I am in a better mood because I got my flashing smile today. Looking back on my charts my flashing smile has lasted anywhere from 1-3 days, but usually 2-3 so FXed for a cd 17 o!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay dobby!!! The end to bd fest is in sight LOL! I have a good feeling about you think cycle!

Future, i found a study on the cb hcg levels. You can expect 3+ once your levels hit about 3000. According to the study, the first recorded 3+ was in a woman who had levels at 2103, however other women with the same level still got 2-3 weeks. All women had 3+ when their hcg hit 4176. By my very raw and likely inaccurate math, that point is around 21dpo. Ish.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs you are good at this!!!! Lol I think I'll take my last dig next Tuesday or Wednesday then, I took this one this Tuesday. It's driving me nuts my doctor will not get back to me about my beta, I'll be 21 or 22 DPO Tuesday so fingers crossed!


----------



## campn

Future, awesome line hun!!! You can stop testing now if you want, but I know I didn't until I just ran out, and still I've two CB digitalis! 

Gigs, I didn't get 3+ until I was almost 6 weeks! Those estimators are really just for gigs (no pun!) 

Dobs, maybe try to orgasm after every session, or keep your legs up against a wall? Those two ways will keep the juice in there. I also used a soft cup the cycle I fell (so Claire of me to say that!) :haha:

So it rained and rained and rained all night long because of the hurricane here, mom called me freaking out, poor her she is such an anxious person so she thinks a hurricane is like a tsunami probably, but I tried to explain its completely okay and we are inside and safe. It does feel so cool and fall like today so yay! (Can't believe they named the hurricane after Harry Potter though) :D


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks campn!!! I'm starting to get excited! I've been a bit nauseated today and I'm kind of loving it lol, my husband is really excited and it's rubbing off on me. 

What did the name the hurricane?? That's hilarious! Lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I got 3+ at 22dpo :) and haven't tested since even though I've got some cheapies left.

I even got brave enough to start looking at maternity clothes on eBay. I think I deserve a few new dresses this time round, the last ones I've worn all through three pregnancies and I'm sick of the sight of them! :haha:

I found a t-shirt that says 'don't eat pumpkin seeds' for Halloween :D


----------



## campn

Future, they named it "Hermine" so people are like you idiot, you spelled it wrong! 

Happy Labor Day weekend to my US peeps! I hope you have a super fun one! We're throwing Benjamin's 4th birthday on Sunday, his birthday was yesterday. We're doing a big dinosaur party theme, cause brother is crazy about them.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, that hurricane name is too funny. Just be safe!! When is it expected to pass?
And happy birthday to your little guy Benjamin! :)

Ms, definitely indulge into some new mat clothing ;) I have a few hand me down pieces and bought a pair of jeans, shorts and t-shirt. I have a feeling by the time I can retire those after the baby they'll be very well worn. Maybe I'll dig up some of the XL size hand me downs... although I can't stand those.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - yay for flashing smiley! I hear ya on the sex thing, but on the bright side this is the first time (from what I recall) that SO has been totally on board the BD bus AND the timing has been good. That's HUGE! Oh, and as Camps said, you could always finish yourself off after. I definitely did that while TTC. Much less pressure and took like 2 seconds (I can't O under pressure). I know that makes it more clinical, but I felt like you gotta so what you gotta go, y'know.

Gigs - no idea re: dye as I've heard so many conflicting things, so I've personally chosen to stay away (same with a bunch of other chemicals, like nail polish and perfume, just to be safe). But i know it's different if you already have dyed hair and don't want to just leave it to grow out. I did see some hair dye brands in all-natural health food stores or something. Could check those out. No idea if they're any good though, obv.

PL - Where did you get your mat pants from? I've only been wearing dresses and leggings since they're the only comfortable things I own, but I will have to buy proper mat pants for the fall/winter, and I hate buying pants as it is, let alone special ones.

Green - sounds like you have a good plan re: work, i.e., trying to stick it out as best you can for mat leave but bailing if it nears the point of no return. But just remember that either way you won't be having to stay there beyond a few more months, so there's light at the end of the tunnel! How much mat leave do you get, btw? I feel like if you were getting 6-12 months like in many places (here at least) then you might feel more compelled to stick it out, but if it's more like four weeks, you may decide it's just not worth it.

Sorry if I forgot anyone. And THANK YOU for all your sweet comments re: bump (all your bumps were definitely lookers!). I'll be sure to come to this forum any time I'm feeling down about myself :)


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, check thyme maternity for jeans. Mine are so comfy! They are sized like normal jeans but are supposed to fit throughout the entire pregnancy. (I can confirm that in 10 weeks)
I started wearing mine early on and people couldn't tell the difference. ;) Nor did I pay an arm and a leg.. I think I bought these on sale for around $30?


----------



## Jezika

Cool! Thanks, PL! turns out there's one in Toronto that I might check out :D


----------



## pacificlove

That's great jez! I know the store in Victoria is always too happy to order things in what they don't have in stock ;) unless you want to order off their website.


----------



## wookie130

mrs.green2015 said:


> Selfish post-
> 
> Had my pregnancy class to deal with stress and anxiety and I walked in happy and excited and left sad and depressed so I'm going to say it didn't work! My huge stress is work to the point where when I think about it I get panic and anxiety attacks. The other ladies were dealing with finances and having their second kid while dealing with life stressors. One lady was really depressed ans overwhelmed and I just wanted to hug her. But then there was this huge discussion on unrealistic expectations (latching right away, perfect labor, calming babies quickly) which I think it's a great discussion but I left there feeling really overwhelmed and that I won't be able to handle twins at the same time I'm dealing with all the postpartum issues and I left with 0 insight on dealing with my anxiety attacks. So now I'm just googling how early I can leave work on maternity leave.

Oh, I'm sorry you're feeling stressed, anxious, and overwhelmed. :hugs: I know for a fact that you can manage twins, as they'll be your first babies, and so it will truly be your parenting "normal" if that makes sense. I think it would be much tougher to already have one child, and then add twins later. 

Is there someone at the meeting you can connect with (like a facilitator, or another mom-to-be) to talk to one on one about your anxiety? How about your OB/midwife? Good for you for at least trying the pregnancy class...at least you're actively trying to address the anxiety. Perhaps the meeting wasn't the right avenue, and your OB/midwife can point you in a different direction.

As far as work goes, will you be going back to work after your maternity leave, or are you planning to stay home with the boys? I can't remember what your plans were...but I do know that if you feel your job is placing too many physical demands on you and putting your health or your babies at risk somehow, you could speak with your medical practitioner, and see if they could write you some type of excuse, or talk to you HR department at work, etc. :hugs: It's going to sort itself out, I'm telling you! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- here you get 4 weeks before due date and then 6 weeks after baby is born and 8 weeks I think if you had a c-section. Then there's other things too that I don't actually understand and need to talk to my ob about because I think some of paid and some is unpaid.... 

Wook- I will not be going back to work. I'll be a stay at home mom with the boys for at least a year possibly two or more. 

Campn- how are you and Juliette doing?

Dobs- yay so close!!!


----------



## TexasRider

We don't have paid maternity leave. FLMA basically says you can take 12 weeks by law and they can't fire you. But the law doesn't say they have to pay you for it. So if I get pregnant once I use up my paid sick days I will be docked a day's pay for each day that I miss. Our district gives us 35 total $60 days instead of charging us our entire daily rate which for me is like $ 200ish and they spread it out over 3 checks so you don't get screwed so bad. I've also got disability insurance that will pay me 2/3 of my salary and not take taxes out so if I have a summer baby I basically come out slightly better since I won't lose time from work and I still get disability.


----------



## FutureMrs

I cant believe how short mat leave is for you guys, we get a year in Canada usually. I think European countries are even longer!


----------



## pacificlove

Gah, 2 hours later I have my goats back from the gun range and the electric fence reinforced. Stupid animals.


----------



## gigglebox

At my job when i had des, it was 8 weeks for vag delivery, 12 weeks for c section, and i didn't get paid a damn thing. Still a little bitter about that...the newborn phase was a stressful time!

Don't judge guys but i'm totally watching JTV right now. It's nostalgic for me...i used to watch sooo much of it on those late nights with Des when he was a newborn. I actually bought a couple things from it! Such a sucker i am lol

Pl, what's going on with your goats?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eight weeks after c-section?! I wasn't even allowed to drive my car til 12 weeks after!

Here, you get nine months paid - the government pays it to your work who pass it to you through your pay. Then you can take another three months unpaid, plus you continue to accrue holiday all through this so you can then tack your holidays on after and get another five weeks. The first six weeks are at 90% of your pay, and the rest is at minimum statutory maternity pay (was about £120 a week last time, I think - not very much but better than nothing!) and many places like NHS pay more than that. After your leave, you have the right to return to the same job or better, if yours no longer exists. You can technically be made redundant while on leave but only if say, the whole company is closing down. It's very difficult to get rid of a pregnant worker or one on maternity leave without getting sued.

The father gets two weeks paid paternity leave as well, and there was talk of being able to split leave for example mum takes first six months, then goes back to work and dad takes the remainder of the leave entitlement (they can't take it at same time, only one parent at a time) but I don't know if that came in yet, it was talked about a few years ago.

I seem to remember in Germany you get a full two years, and it's paid. In the Scandi countries it's a year or more too, and their childcare is incredible and very cheap also - here you only get a free nursery place once your child is three, and it's only for 15 hours a week, so either mornings or afternoons five days a week in a council nursery. Private nurseries usually allow you to put your 15 hours towards however long you have your child in and pay the rest.


----------



## DobbyForever

Teachers get one week before due date and like 6 weeks after paid I think. You can negotiate more but usually they will do your daily rate-the sub's daily rate for up to 12 weeks

Campn hermine was on my cnn students news and I thought about you!!!

I feel like pooh lol we were up late


----------



## JLM73

:blush: Hi Ladies....
so sorry for being blatantly AWOL, but I'mm pretty sure I just had another chemical:sadangel:

I got a faint line twice on eve & night of what would have be 8dpo with my 10miu tests and another stronger line with fmu 9dpo. I got sooo excited I ran out for a FRER6ds 2 pack and was so happy it too showed a line ( with the same 9dpofmu), but it was very faint, yet very pink.
Well hubs was on his MAN period again ( work stress) and I decided NOT to mark it on FF, as he can see my charts, and didn't tell him either. 
I figured once he was "off the man rag" in a cpl days I'd have a GREAT set of lines- I even got one on the Wallyworld 88 center!
Welll, glad I didn't mention it cuz the line is gone from all but the 10miu as a shadow :( and I started light bleed ystrdy, med ny noon, heavy all night and still heavy and clotty nasty junks today- cramps like a bit*h too...
So onto cycle 27:dohh:

I'm good mentally- just wasn't meant to be that time- but Bitch switch is FULL on and mom is being extra nasty cuz I stayed in my room the last 2 days with the door closed...WTF:saywhat: it's MY door dammit!

Pity party over- off to jar some sauces....Hubs should be here soon, and I need my game face on lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh J hugs I was wondering where you were. Sorry your mom is being a b to boot. It does seem like you and hubs are at least trending in the right direction and that bfp is imminent.

Afm I am getting moody/anxious. I conceived the twins 9/10. =\. Part because if I conceive I will be paranoid. Part just sad. Part scared of some "Unborn"/j--- wants to be born now bullshit lol


----------



## JLM73

*DObs*:friends:
I feel ya on the anxious...FF said cycle 27 and I was a mix of 
:cry::saywhat: and :brat: with a side of :gun:
I gotta get some clomid....


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry to hear that J. :( You really need your sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## StillPraying

JLM sorry about the chemical. Do you have to be prescribed clomid?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Firstly - OMG JEZ , your hubby is one lucky man! Your incredibly beautiful and literally have the perfect figure, your boobies in that silvery/grey dress are amazing! - I literally have no idea how people can make you feel like ur bumps big etc, I'm guessing well jel? Lol - as for the staying up late, sex is a chore, and housework doesn't quite come naturally - u could be my twin! X love the name Matilda it reminds me of the film- and like the character I think you'll have an extremely intelligent little girl with a very quirky sense of humour x 

CB & any of my other UK ladies? - how you liking this weather? Omg I love it! Feels all wintery with the rain, I got excited because it was dark before 8pm! Me and my girlies have been watching Disney films with blankets and candles on, roll on winter!!! 

Camps- bumps beautiful! I agree with other ladies I'm thinking late 38 or early 39 weeker for you! Fingers crossed x 

Here's a bump pic - eeeek I can officialy say I'm due next month now woooo! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Also it's my baby shower next Sunday, I want to feel nice but fee thrumpy in everything! 

What do u ladies think between these two dressers? With nude strappy heels? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And just to make ur choice harder - I'll throw another into the mix... HELP!!! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wookie130

Love the third dress! With black or red strappy heels!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ha. I literally just put that third dress on my watch list on eBay yesterday! Second red heels.


----------



## M&S+Bump

And I'd struggle to picture you looking frumpy in anything Keeps!


----------



## gigglebox

I love the hounds tooth dress!!! Red heels, yessss


----------



## gigglebox

J, sorry about the cp :( silver lining, you ovulated and you and hubs' bits are clearly compatible! Will you have clomid in time for next cycle?

Dobs :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god I've just scratched the side of my car all the way down a post :'( I've never damaged any of my cars and then 5 months after getting a nearly new one I proper scratch the shit out of it because of a stupidly tight car park ramp and some dick head behind me far too close so I couldn't reverse. I have no idea how much it's going to cost and how long its going to have to stay like this because I can't find any garages to do it :( I swear to god I'm breaking down, it's so bad :(


----------



## gigglebox

Aww kit :hugs2: it's just a car, don't beat yourself up over it! Is it still functional?


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh it's just a deep scratch really, like I don't even think it's dented it's just it's really upsetting day after my birthday on my period really depressed crap that I didn't need!

this is it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wookie130

Kittykat- That sucks! Body work to a car is so expensive!

J- I'm sorry you had a chemical. :( That truly sucks. :hugs: Be careful with the Clomid...while you can try it, most fertility specialists strongly advise against trying Clomid longer than 3 months/cycles over the age of 38, due to some issue with it screwing too much with estrogen or something of that nature. I would also start on only 50 mg, since you're not being monitored, so that you can avoid over-stimulating your ovaries.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I know, I'm hoping it won't be more than £200, just to spray it white again but they always charge too much!!


----------



## JLM73

*Still* Yes I have to have a Rx for Clomid here in the states, and our insur does not cover any fertility treatmt or meds.
I can order it from off shore without a script- but the hassle is finding ANY damn gift/moneycards that we can get HERE and use outside!
Literally JUST got a card from Walmart (AGAIN) and read the whole pkg this time as the first would NOT allow out of US purchases...and NOW as I try to register it says NO outside US use 
WTF:growlmad:
Complete BS !! I needed to buy the Clomid Noowwwww
Ugh- 
*Gigs* no Clomid won't make it on time...especially with the Money Card BS
*Wooks* I def was not planning to used the Clomid higher than 50mg/5days, and only enough for 2 cycles. 
Thx for looking out for me tho:hugs:
*EVERYONE* Pls note the Walmart Reloadable Money Cards -Visa, Mastercard, American express- Are TEMP cards and where/how/and for what they are used is restricted until they MAIL you a different card with your name on it after 7-10 days:huh:

So silly as the whole point of NOT using mine or hubs bank cards were to PROTECT our own bank accts in case some one out of country tries to use our numbers etc...
Grrr /double Grrrr
(Rant over...)


----------



## PrettyInPinkx

Ive gotten pregnant with the pull out method before- dd#2 was conceived that way- surprisingly too since it had worked for us for like three years- oh well we. Wanted another baby anyways (we wantwd to start trying in november of last year but i ended up pregnant in june instead)


----------



## DobbyForever

J that sucks! So sorry the card headache :(

Kit soerm about the car but glad you are ok.

I feel like death still and may be getting sick. So sorry if I missed anybody.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugggghmy temp is 99.06 which means the headache, nausea, and fatigue is an oncoming cold. Fuuuuck if this delays O I will be pissed!!! My opks aren't darkening at all. Been like this for over a week and if I was going to get a peak tomorrow it should be darker
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TexasRider

I feel you Dobs on the sick part. My child and hubs have had a pretty nasty cold and I think they have passed it on to me. I'm all stuffy headed and have a headache. 

Sorry about it delaying O though. I hope it gets on track soon for you. I hope you feel better fast!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, guess we all might be miserable together. We're on red alert, might have a stomach bug in the house. Hubs and i both got struck with liquid poo this evening, so we'll see. I just hope Des doesn't catch it! So far i just had one bout and was fine, hubs is a bit worse....hope it just passes quick and our bodies fight it off before it gets worse. Or maybe we just ate something weird...

Hope y'all don't suffer too badly. Dobs, maybe take a break from bd'ing to let your body rest and fight off your illness, then pick it back up if the tests start darkening. Remember camon got pregnant o'ing cd25 so i wouldn't worry to much about the lateness of it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well tonight is a rest night. He's feeling sick too so no bd. I just ugh. I'm tired. I have a bad feeling we are going to miss this egg, too.

I'm shocked so many of us are sick. Seems like the wrong time of year


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry dobs. I hope you feel better. Hope you don't miss the egg. 

We've had a bug in the house too. Both bigger kids have had colds all week. Coughing and sniffling all over. Then I caught it and I'm terrified baby will catch it. She's slready snorts, can't imagine her being anymore congested. 

Gigs, I had the same problem. Not fun. Hope you and dobs feel better.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Bugs all round here too - boys are coughing (not good when Nat was already hospitalised last month for pneumonia) Ella was sick last night too though I'm hopeful it was just too much rubbish food and excitement.

DH is hungover - no sympathy for him.. and I have 'morning' sickness which actually is almost non-existant in the morning and gets worse through the day, peaking at night time til I cry and take promethazine which eases it and knocks me out. Going begging to the doctor to prescribe something tomorrow cos while this is an OTC medicine, it's expensive enough that I don't want to keep buying it if I can get it for free.

The house is a tip and school uniform hasn't been washed so I have to drag myself out of bed now to go do housework.. :( it smells so bad in my kitchen I don't want to go in there.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry, pity party for one there..


----------



## gigglebox

We had a really drastic weather change (which is pretty common in this area--virginia weather is super bipolar), and i'm wondering if that didn't screw with people's immune systems. 

Hope y'all are feeling better today! I feel fine so far, not sure about hubs as he's still passed out.

M&s, sorry you're miserable with morning (not) sickness :( i'm not bad yet, just got waves of wooziness here and there.

For those of you with m/s, how early did it start/stop?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kicked in around middle of week 5 this time. Can't remember before but I think it was probably about the same - not immediate but wasn't long in arriving.

With the boys, it disappeared as quickly as it had arrived, quite early with Joe, I think week 11-12 and a bit later with Nat. With Ella, I was still getting almost constant nausea til week 16 and then it started to ease, and disappeared properly after 20 weeks. I thankfully don't really get heartburn so at least once the MS is gone, that's the gastric problems over with usually.

I don't remember feeling this bad before but DH reckons I did. I didn't take anything for it the other times, just wore my acupressure bands, so I think my tolerance and patience is what's lacking this time, I'm too tired to be doing with it! :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

A weather change definitely brings on bugs, I think.


----------



## gigglebox

Line porn! I'm officially out of line tests...but i'm about to go to walmart for cream so...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JLM73

:roll: sooo Insomnia from hell...been up 28 hrs and No chance of napping as I am getting DS and working on my sauce stock.
And it wasn't even 830 am, and my Wicked :witch: mother is flying high on her broom:growlmad:
Can't wait to get back to hubs.
Also he was spose to come over ystrdy morning ( he's off wknds) and ALLL day I waited for him- he finally text in the afternoon that he would be there soon:roll: I knew he was up to sumthin ( not bad stuff) 
Turns out he was trying to *trade in* his Prized New Dodge Challenger (5 mos old) for a 370Z for him AND a Nissan Xterra for me ( which they don't make anymore) :shock:
He literally spent like 5 hours there haggling the deal, but couldn't get them to agree ( he tried many other model combos too) but it didn't work.
I was like :cloud9: for him thinking of me- trying to get me an SUV for market/dog shows/getting away from mom, but on the other hand Thank GOODNESS it fell thru debt wise. He has huge sudent loans still that are going to come off deferred payment soon ( he has THREE masters degrees LOL) OMG ...I soooo need to start back to market. There's 3 a week on his side of town, but def need 2 cars :-k


----------



## JLM73

*GIGS*
OMG beautiful!:happydance::wohoo:

I started Soy Iso today :roll: hope I get lines like yours soon after! lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks J! 

Omg, that much lack of sleep would either send me into a panic attack or turn me into a raging B.

I thought you had a car? Or is it not big enough?

How are the sauce sales coming along?


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel better but SO is whiney. His temp was a little low but normal and he was being a baby. I pretty much told him to stfu and tossed NyQuil at him. I feel fine lol. But no BD. Not that it matters. Still flashing and my opks suck. CD 18 has been my latest O unless it was cycle after loss. The only after 18 o was a cd 25 in March, but that entire chart was messed up because I was having panic attacks every day because ex boss was in full b* mode. I geared up to O three times (total of 5 peak readings- 15/16, 18/19, 24/25)) before I Oed on CD 25 going off my lp rather than temps 

Gigs looooove the line porn and lol at getting more cream/ tests

J I second gigs questions and comments

MS sorry hubs is hungover and the m/s is hitting hard/all day :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I got morning sickness around 6 weeks thru 15 with dd1, never got it with mc, then got it 4 at weeks till I delivered with dd2, and got it at about 8 weeks with recent mc. Lol at getting more tests! 

Dobby sorry your body isn't cooperating I'm on the same page. *sigh*

J how sweet of him to try that! But as you said, good he didn't since it wouldn't be great financially. We're looking at trading our Subaru in for a bigger suvs.

I'm getting so confused with all the lovely new babies and beautiful bfps. Who all is still ttc on here?


----------



## DobbyForever

I was sick up to the early end with all my pregnancies. I actually had an alcohol problem after the first because hangovers reminded me of morning sickness/being inebriated helped numb me to the pain. It was a baaaaad two years.

Still sorry your body is also not cooperating :(. Where are you in your cycle?

I feel better because I googled wondfo opk progressions and most looked like they were light then just out of the blue went to positive.


----------



## gigglebox

I've have had that experience dobs, where it just exploded with color one day.

So walmart was sold out of tests!!! They had one cheapie, which i avoided because i know they stay dark as the control for awhile. They also had one 2 pack of clear blue for $10, which i couldn't rationalize. And that was it. I haven't seen the shelves this empty since the weeks following new years, haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's crazy! I understand the cheapies being out but not the other tests. Not cool walmart


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok sorry I know I won't shut up about my opks. SMU was way less concentrated than fmu (1.66h between) but the opk is darker so hopefully will get a positive tonight which would give me a perfectly within range o of cd 18
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

Ten minute mark and I can live with that shade
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs n Dobbers*
I'm flat exhausted...now up 33 hrs :sleep: but waiting on hubs who got out of bed at nearly noon, and STILL has not made his way here- so totally missed seeing DS...:roll: Not thrilled about that, but knowing him he is car shopping or Xmas shopping ( he used his return $ for a broken watch band thingy from Best Buy yestrdy to buy DS like $150 in xmas gifts):huh:
Seriously- he's a shopaholic lol. He got him some Virtual reality gamer goggles that you blue tooth with and a mini robot! He opted NOT to get the 5 yr old a DRONE, as he will crash it in the lake for fun ...I gotta luv him even when I am like WHYYYYY? ARe you spending money. At least it's for me and Kids.

AFM sales are NIL for like 2 months now :blush: I have been a lazy ass, and honestly Mkts my side are super slow, and he has THREE a week in his area, but I have yet to vend there as I wanna check them out for 1, and 2...I literally am spending half the week at each house (80 miles apart).
As for the car Mom and I have been sharing HER suv for a cpl yrs, which was her idea, but she won't let me take it to the markets in his area and be carless....even tho my 25 y/o son is here with her daily and he just bought a new car ( engine blew on the other) so she's just pulling puppet strings as usual.
She also tried to talk hubs into letting her "help us buy a house" He told me yesterday - :shock: I was like Oh HELLLLLL NO! That's the "carrot" she dangled for me to end up stuck here with her!

Once hubs house is fixed and rented out, hubs and I can easily get by on one car. He wants to come to the markets with me to vend ( he did in the past selling jewelry he made with ex wife) and during the week, I can drop him off and pick him up as teachers at his school are not allowed to leave campus during the day :huh:?? 
I would just prefer my own car really- I like to go when and where I need WHEN I want lol:haha:

I've already walked to the main strip mall $ store, antique shop, McDs etc almost each day- like 1.3 miles one way.
He actually complained I went in the rain one day :rofl:
I was like what? YOU didn't get wet ! LOL I like the rain, and I am still learning WTH is near his house...:blush: annnnd I found the liquor store :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:thumbup: on that OPK! Looking good!
I however just realized while shuffling btwn both houses each week- literally I have a carry on suitcase, back pack, laptop bag and purse EACH trip grrrr- I LOST my 10 miu strips!!?? I had like 25 of them in there - so annoyed


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww J that's sweet of him to do that. Did he get that sphere with the force bracelet? I saw it on tv/at fry's and was like why god why do I not have a kid to buy this for haha

Sorry about the strips situation. I hope they turn up

A lot of jobs/schools do that because even if you are on your lunch break your job can still be held liable if you get hurt a lot of the time.

Opk watch: still dark but no cigar
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DobbyForever

By itself at 11m getting nice and close (sorry but y'all are literally gonna get opk pics every hour for the rest of the day lol)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, I'm quite excited by your OPK pics!

J, sorry about the witch. I hope the soy doesn't mess with things and you can get your hands on Clomid soonish.

Keeps - honestly, you're too nice! And ditto on the third dress - definitely a winner, and I agree with red or black heels

Kit - sorry about the scratch and that you had a crappy bday because of period :( But happy belated bday. My bday was on Aug 28th.

Gigs - I think you asked about MS. I think mine started from about 6 weeks and got really bad really quick (but I didn't puke), and then started getting veeery gradually better from 12 weeks onwards and probably stopped by 15 weeks. I still get a bit nauseous very occasionally though.

PL - what's up with dem goats!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Jez. :)

Congrats on your rutabaga! Love the way that rolls off the tongue lol. Did you enjoy your bday?


----------



## kittykat7210

Happy belated birthday jezika! Didn't realise it was your bday as well! Xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Kit - oh no re: car! It doesn't seem to bad though but I know how horrible it is when u get ur first (hopefully last) scratch -'ouch x did u do anything nice for ur bday? X

Dobs- yay on some darkening OPKs! Do u think O will fit in ok around any future BD? X

Gigs- wow lady! Ur testsnare super dark! Couldn't be happier for you! When will u have a scan? And my head hurts so I can't work this out but what will
Be ur rough DD? X 

BRAXTON HICKS - ok so I know what they are, and you Preggo ladies talk about them quite often.. But I've never head them! I Feel like I'm missing out lol, I want fake painful cramps ( I think?) lol - what are they like? Are they that noticeable? Could I be missing them? Third pregnancy and nada.

Edit to add : flicking through old pics, that's my eldest Lucy! She's going to be 5 on Dec 8th, and tried all her uniform on today ready to start school next week - queu emotional wreck -
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg how adorable is she/that jacket/her in that jacket?!

Ty well sadness because my 3:30 opk was very light. =\. I'm hoping to be tonight. So says he is on board but we are both feeling crappy again so we'll see if we can physically manage


----------



## DobbyForever

No more opks tonight the last two were light. Annoyed AF
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## campn

Dobby, mine would change back and forth in the same day! Are you holding in your pee at least few hours?? Mine would go from blank to very positive in one day. You BDing!? 

Gigs, lovely dark lines! Those are hard to get on cheapies too! 

Jez, happy birthday hun, I read fast so I hope I read that right! :) 

Keeps, You're so gorgeous! Lovely bump hun! And your little girl is literally the cutest!!! 

Bree, sorry your kiddos are sick, here too! He must have caught it at school, I hope I don't catch it, going into labor already sick is going to suck ass. I hope you and your littlest don't catch it!

Claire and Green, hope you're both are doing wonderful ladies! 

Been a few crazy busy days! Threw Benjamin who is sick and grumpy his 4th birthday today and dear Lawd, I was so glad when it was over cause he wasn't in the best mood. There's literally no other time to throw him a birthday party though. The cake was Jurassic Park theme, strawberry with raspberry custard filling so it was SO GOOD! We did lots of grilling too. 

Now I start my meals by looking at everyone around and saying "Don't judge" as I point to how full my plate is... 

I hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, she's Adorbs! Ugh, I know I need to not be hoping for a girl so much but, goodness, I really want to do the girly outfits! The girls stuff is infinitely cuter than boys! I'm hoping if I don't have a girl this time, my inlaws that just moved near us have one when they start trying next year. I'd be happy doting on my neice and being the "cool aunt" :thumbup: 

Dobs, hope it gets nice and dark tomorrow. Get your pogo on, grrrrl!

J, how do you even deal with your mom's crazy?! 

Campn, that was likes des' 2nd bday, he was such a butt and made me regret throwing a party. I'd be even more irritated if he was older, when you have to pay for other kids, too (for us, his first and second bday's were more adult centric, he didn't have any friends yet). That cake sounds soooooooooo good, i'm laying here at 3:13am craving it cause it sounds amazing.

Speaking of cravings , i got an overwhelming, take my breath away craving for egg nog yesterday. I can't wait until it's in season! Won't be quite the same without the splash of rum but oh well :haha: still good!


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobby, I hope you get a pos opk today! Were you able to bd last night?

Campn, that cake sounds incredible. I'd eat that for breakfast right now!

Gigs, I have two nieces and they are adorable! If I don't have any girls, I'll definitely just keep buying them cute clothes!

AF showed today, so onwards to next cycle! I had no idea I'd be in this journey for 2+ years. Hoping it works out soon.


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs my Opks seemed to vary through the day too, maybe you already o'd? Or will still tonight! 

I was out camping all weekend and am to tired to read back really far lol, I'm 5 weeks exactly today and took my last digital, only got 2-3 weeks so I'm kind of freaking out and I didn't want to buy anymore digitals. I should've waited a few more days but now I'm worried :(


----------



## TexasRider

Future- doesn't the weeks estimator mean from conception? If so then then the 2-3 weeks would still
Be ok. Cause it's 3 weeks since conception. Maybe you're right at the roll Over for 3+ But just under it so it gave you 2-3 Instead of 3+? Just a thought


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle so sorry AF showed. :(. Hugs

Campn the party sounds lovely! Sorry Ben was grumpy.

Future I agree with Tex re the weeks things. It's not an exact science with them. Try to not let it freak you out.

Afm waiting on my opk now. My temp was very low this morning and I didn't even have the fan on so hopeful for a solid. My surges have never been short. My sorry is that when my opks flip flopped like this my O was delayed. And since I was sick =\. We did bd twice last night.


----------



## FutureMrs

Texs it does! I think I'm close based in what I've read, I've taken it apart of course because I'm crazy and my lines look comparable to others at 3+ I might buy one more just for piece of mind. I really wish my doc would just tell me my levels I can never get a response. Going for my second beta in a few minutes here! Here's the test lines apart if anyone's interested!


----------



## FutureMrs

Whoops actually included the test this time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh another flashing smile. I'm fucked because starting on cd9 works for a 29 day cycle and right now I am looking at at least at 31 day.... My opk is almost white. I started a second reader. This is so stupid.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Future can you ask for your levels when you go in


----------



## FutureMrs

Ah dobs that's so frustrating I cannot imagine how annoyed you are. Your body is being cruel to you.

It's done a bit weird where I live, I don't actually have a family doctor I have one I see through the maternity clinic, however most blood work and stuff is done at the lab in the hospital, so I'm at the mercy of her answering my calls or emails. I've already emailed twice and I don't want to seem totally insane and email again. However I probably will now that I can ask about this beta and for a comparison as well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. I just can't believe this is happening. First the delayed O so I missed the egg last cycle. Now this crap. I feel like the universe is telling me I can't have one.

Never feel insane or annoying. That's your baby in there and they owe you some answers! Lol but hopefully once they have both they will get back to you soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yesssssssssssssssss

Oddly enough I still consider that wondfo as neg
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Yesssssssssssssssss
> 
> Oddly enough I still consider that wondfo as neg

Woohoo!! The fertility gods have forgiven you!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry I've been MIA... More soon. 
Cyber hugs all around, especially those coming down with colds or flues, af showed or still wait for o. 

Someone asked about the goats: they have access to the neighbors property which they are supposed to graze. However the goats will jump or crawl under the electric fence to graze the rest. they then wandered over to the neighboring gun range from there. I found a post on our local Facebook site saying our goats had taken up residence there. 
A day later I was messaging with the gun club member that posted it and she said the club president wants is very thankful as the goats topped the thistles which prevents them from going to seed. All good here.

Then Friday evening our little cat failed to come home when it got dark. Normally she is brilliant at coming home when it rains or it gets dark. She was gone for 2 rainy nights, we kept searching and calling for her, checked road ditches and left Windows open when we left the property and at night. Sunday morning I lost it, as in I broke down crying over having lost another "thing" (remember the earring from 2 weeks ago) when I couldn't find the string that I use to hold the duck gate shut. Hubby was just so calm, but he was right: not much we can do once a cat decides to wander off...
So in tears I finished my chores, but I wanted to check 2 more locations for the cat. My truck and the neighbors empty building (we are allowed on her property). As I walk up to my truck i see a lot of cat hair over the driver seat (thinking "I must have had more cat hair stuck to my back then I realized when I got the mail on Friday"). One more pointless call for our cat and up pops her little head in the window! I rip on the door handle only to see that it was locked (I don't ever lock my truck at home) dash into the house, yell "the cat, the cat, I found her!!!" And dash back outside to release the cat from her prison.
Friday evening while doing chores I opened my truck door for literally 5 seconds just to grab something and she must have jumped in! So the cat spent 2 nights in my truck, locked herself in and only left me a few extra clumps of hair. Caused me lots of tears, almost a hoarse voice from all the calling, sleepless nights, thoughts of how she might have left the property or worse this world. 
Meanwhile she was comfy in my truck...


----------



## JLM73

:hi: ladies! 
Soooo, ystrdy hubs was to come over and took forever grrrr....then texts me he'll be here in FIVE mins, be ready to go to the beach!? :saywhat:
I literally busted ass allllll day in the kitchen, and made my first food of the day...a tuna sandwich, and didn't get a bite arrrggghhhh!:brat:
I was NOT amused! 
He's Puerto Rican, I'm black and Portuguese. ...I DON'T do beaches without a shade tent, chairs, cooler of drinks lol, so i was less than thrilled. .
Plus it was 3pm here in FL and hot as hades! 
We had this come up before and i was l like DUDE! I need advanced notice! 

Butttt i bit my tongue, threw my messy hair in a bun, and decided since my legs were actually shaved for once :haha: (I'm lazy about leg shaving since i don't wear shorts, and he LIKES the stubble:huh: lol)
I threw on a long solid black casual sundress. ..like grounds length- i don't do short dresses due to alot of vericose veins.- and literally $ store flip flops .

He got here and was stressed and didn't wanna be around mom:thumbup: Let's RIDE! 

The beach is like an hour away, and he barely spoke, i chatted away, guess he gets anxiety sometimes and needs to get to the water-his fave place to de stress. OK
We went to eat at his fave beach place had great food and a sangria pitcher, then headed to watch the sunset. 
We did all this on one of our 1st dates :cloud9:

Long story longer :haha: It was 30 mins to find a parking spot, and he was road raging:roll:
But after we started joking about this old bat who took 20 mins to leave a parking spot lol, he loosened up, and we had a GORGEOUS sunset!

Spent the night with him, and the stupid :witch: who was almost gone CAME BACK! Grrrrrr:growlmad:
He spent the night setting up a DRONE he bought for DS and came to bed late.
Wellll Mr man always cuddles, but started hinting at other things. ... He always sleeps nude, but I had on T and undies. I was like umm you knowww I'm still on my period? ? He didn't seem deterred. ...
Anddddd let's just say with the tampon in, there was no non bd bd, but he made sure I was happy lol
I returned the favor, and we all lived happily ever after! The end!:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20160904_192917-1-1.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww PL big hugs. Sorry the kitty gave you a scare, and glad that gun-goat story didn't end with "And then she said thanks because she had goat for dinner!" They ate goat on "Yukon Men" once so I guess that's a thing some people do.  Looking at a goat doesn't look like it would be tasty but I guess if you live in Alaska and your freezer is empty then goat will do. They traded a prized sled dog for like 3 or 4 goats.

Campn ty! I am SO insanely relieved. We got a BD in today and so we have O-5, O-3, O-2, O-1, and I am hoping to get the BD in tomorrow and O+1 as well to seal the deal.

Ahh power is out so J will read in a minute


----------



## DobbyForever

J LOVE the sunset. I'm glad after all the crazy you two were able to enjoy the beach. That's such a bummer AF came back. Hate that b*. Good for you two finding ways around her lol I haven't given SO the non bd bd in a minute. Maybe now that we are going to be in the TWW I'll let him play in the backyard. Maybe.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, your bd timing sounds excellent! Fx you get your sticky baby this cycle. 
As for goat, apparently there is a goat meat market.. no idea how it tastes though.. maybe similar to sheep/lamb? 
Happy endings with my goats and cat. We kept her inside all day yesterday and today she has ventured outside a few times for brief periods of time.
The silly thing is, I saw the cat on Friday evening around 7:30 (it is dark by 830 now) and she wanted inside. I thought quickly finish this and then take her inside. So when I was done half an hour later the cat was gone. It got dark and she didn't show. For ~36 hours I was beating myself up over not letting her inside when she was at the door.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah that stinks but don't beat yourself up. Cats are scrappy. I like lamb, never had sheep though. Is it yummy?


----------



## gigglebox

Omg pl! Your cat! I would have definitely had that super relieved/super pissed off emotion mix going on. Glad you found her safe and sound! Good thing it's cooler and she didn't fry herself in the truck! That would have traumatized me for sure.

Dobs, did the opk darken again? Guess we'll see what the temp does to confirm o....?

J, glad you got in some fun sexy times even though af was trying to ruin the party!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, I got a peak at 11:30 this morning. My wondfo a few hours ago was about the same darkness, and I would have called it negative so still wary a bit. I'd do another digi but I only have one other holder out. The rest I have to go dig through my bags to find. But all of my urine today has been really diluted. But that has never affected my opks in the past. Idk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok now it's not positive.... Ugh I'm going to chalk it up to a bad sample and just see what the tests/temps look like tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh tha's right, i fogot you had the positive, but a hair positive with the wondfo. Well here's to hoping it counted and you'll officially be in the tww tomorrow. The waiting to O is sooo much more stressful than the tww, imo.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles *I hope you ARE about to or DID O, cuz your jump n hump timing is AWESOME! So so glad your SO is making the effort this round! And "play in the back yard" :rofl:

Anyone know if you can do Soy Iso AND Black Cohosh??
I can;'t find anything except menopause sites saying YES do both grrr
I am considering it as they are both considered phytoestrogens from all I am reading:shrug:, but soy I am taking cd 3-7 ( which I've done like 3 times now sigh) and I have never used black cohosh, but read to take it cd1-12 (woops) 
Basically it seems I would have take cohosh up to my usual O day (cd13) soooo I'm kinda thinking if they only overlap a day or 2 seems doable:shrug:
I am at wits end :brat: soooo sick of charting and no sticky. This is cycle 27 gah FML...
I mean I am like 2 months from being 43, and had DS 6 years ago on first try at age 37! I know sooo much changes with egg quality in 40's, but I am CONSISTENTLY Oing per BBT for 2 yrs now so WTF?? It HAS to be an egg quality issue with me, as you alll know I have used several diff donors over those 27 cycles, and now hubs:shrug:
I'm just cray cray enuff to think maybe using BOTH soy and cohosh is the Mule Kick my ovaries need to make some good quality eggies AND B cohosh is supposed to help implant as well :-k
Now where is my Mad Scientist Lab coat....I have an experiment to ponder:haha:


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovely lady bugs! havent had 5 mins to scratch my butt past few days so im checking in on night feed :) 

Yay Gigs on food ticker!! Whats your official due date according to a calculator? Sometime April? 

Positive opk Dobs woop!! Lotsa jiggy jiggy i see from your chart aswell, looking good for this cycle hehee! Im sure your hpt's are at the ready :haha: 

Afm im pretty sure ive also now got a UTI :( need to call Drs in morning uhh!! My pee's been feeling reeeally hot since i came outta hosp with Nuala but its got worse, me & SO attempted sex yesterday morning & couldnt get him anywhere near me & now peeing is mega painful! Just another frikkin ailment to add to the list :angry:


----------



## claireybell

J so sorry about your chemical :hugs:


----------



## campn

J, I could be wrong but from what I remember is that you only try one at a time, so you don't mess up your cycle! 

Dobby, I really think (and hope!!) you will get a BFP this cycle. Maybe throw in 1-2 more BD sessions in the next few days, even after you get your CHs! I was always skipping that day and the month I didn't, I got pregnant! 

Claire, Ohhh I'm so sorry! I felt like everything was crash and burn with my body after I gave birth last time, which was so discouraging since I was happy to be done with pregnancy and get my body back! I hope it clears up so soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg CB sorry you can't scratch your butt. I feel bad but I giggled at that expression. Sorry about the possible UTI :(

J I have no idea but I would just say don't go too crazy with the home remedies 

Gigs yeah I have no idea. I have had one off peaks the day before my peak truly surges. The only weird thing is my temp was veeeeery low I almost expected to O today. I had some cramping but nothing to write home about


----------



## gigglebox

J. I've never heard of cohosh. I hope it does the trick! I know you're sick of this song and dance. So sorry again about the chem but happy hubs' swimmers appear to be good!

Dobs, keep us posted. I have a good feeling!

Aww cb, so sorry you're missing out on "me" time, and i hate to hear you're battling a uti on top of it! Ugh! No fun! Hope they can give you something to clear it up lickity split.


----------



## DobbyForever

Camp I agree. Every one of my pregnancy cycles I DTD on O day. Twins was O-3 and O. SO is running out of steam and :spermy:


----------



## pacificlove

J, no idea about cohosh, I'd say don't do both, you don't want to mess up your cycles too bad.

Cb, sorry about the uti. Ugh, healing and that. I have to giggle at how quickly you and hubby are back at (trying to) dtd! 
Knowing my hubby he'll want me to listen to doctors orders of 6 weeks...

Dobs, fx! The cycle we conceived I had the opks going darker over 3 days, day 3 was definitely positive but didn't see hubby until day 4, did no opks that day. Day 5 they were blank again.
As for eating sheep, they call it mutton which has a very strong flavor that isn't necessarily pleasant to some people. That's why you'll only find lamb in stores. Lambs mature quick enough to butcher weight that it isn't worth it to raise it to an adult for meat. The meat ratio doesn't get better with age. Ewes may only be kept as future breeding stock. However even then, many ewes give birth to twins and triplets so your profit margin is good enough that not all ewe lambs will be kept for breeding stock. 
Sorry, that's the long answer ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks pl! I like long answers hehe. Has crocodile and kangaroo but not sheep. But now that you say mutton I have heard of it.

I'm just blah. SO says he is in the mood for tonight but I am exhausted


----------



## pacificlove

I'd definitely try kangaroo and crocodile, haha. I've had antelope which a co-worker got somewhere in the US during a hunting trip. 
Moose, deer, elk, bear, bison.. I'll say, they look pretty in nature, I'd rather not have some of these animals near me alive ( far away in nature is good) but they all taste good. My hunting friend agrees with me, if you can't appreciate them in nature, you shouldn't have them on your plate. ;)

Take tonight's round, or in the am just to be sure you are covered ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats dobby on the positive opk!!! Fx you O and catch!!

Pacific glad the goats weren't shot and you found the cat! Our cat doesn't like us very much, or anyone for that matter she's a very antisocial kitty XD so if she doesn't come home it's not really a worry! 

Claireybell so sorry about the uti, hopefully you can get it cleared up!! 

As for trying foods I haven't really tried any weird ones! I've wanted to but never had any opportunity unfortunately! 

AFM, I had a weird 4 day period (NEVER happens, they're always 7-10 days except the odd time they're longer, but never ever shorter) but it was seriously heavy first day so I doubt pregnancy, I have really bad stomach cramps which means I probably have a bladder or kidney infection again -_-


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kitty, is it defo stopped? Mine sometimes did that, would be shorter than usual then stop for a day or two, then come back again. Sorry to hear you're crampy.

CB, impressed at trying to dtd haha but sorry about uti. Your body is trying to do tons of stuff at once so it's no wonder you're a bit run down!

PL - glad the cat was found safe!

We have a restaurant here that basically all they do is strange meats - you pick your meat raw and take it to the chef and he cooks it in front of you. My mum also went through a stage of experimenting when I was a kid, so I'd already tried kangaroo, ostrich and shark (revolting) but got to try lots of others at this. Zebra was delish. I also really love reindeer meat, it's quite common in Finland, we got it for school dinners sometimes when it was hunting season. Reindeer meat and cranberry sauce, mmmmmmmm. Totally seasonal for this time of year.

Nat ended up in hospital again last night and had to stay over this time. Second ambulance ride in two months :( I think he has pneumonia again and was struggling to breathe, all better now after oxygen and steroids but it's still awful and scary how quickly it comes on. 3pm yesterday he went out to play, by 6pm he was struggling to stay awake and grey and by 8pm he was in hospital.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Also I bought myself a birthday present yesterday - the best maternity t-shirt I've EVER seen.

Worked out that if my dates are correct, I have every chance of having a baby on Star Wars day (May the 4th) which is tremendously exciting.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Kitty, is it defo stopped? Mine sometimes did that, would be shorter than usual then stop for a day or two, then come back again. Sorry to hear you're crampy.
> 
> CB, impressed at trying to dtd haha but sorry about uti. Your body is trying to do tons of stuff at once so it's no wonder you're a bit run down!
> 
> PL - glad the cat was found safe!
> 
> We have a restaurant here that basically all they do is strange meats - you pick your meat raw and take it to the chef and he cooks it in front of you. My mum also went through a stage of experimenting when I was a kid, so I'd already tried kangaroo, ostrich and shark (revolting) but got to try lots of others at this. Zebra was delish. I also really love reindeer meat, it's quite common in Finland, we got it for school dinners sometimes when it was hunting season. Reindeer meat and cranberry sauce, mmmmmmmm. Totally seasonal for this time of year.
> 
> Nat ended up in hospital again last night and had to stay over this time. Second ambulance ride in two months :( I think he has pneumonia again and was struggling to breathe, all better now after oxygen and steroids but it's still awful and scary how quickly it comes on. 3pm yesterday he went out to play, by 6pm he was struggling to stay awake and grey and by 8pm he was in hospital.

Yeh definitely stopped! I haven't had a speck since Saturday, it's now Tuesday! 

Oh my god that's so scary, glad nat is okay! i couldn't imagine it, very scary!

M+S that is a fantastic shirt!! I am seriously jealous!! Where did you find it?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I got it on ebay but think you can get new on etsy etc


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg M&S so scary, I hope Nat is on the mend! Sickness is scary but sick LOs is the worst! Ps. Obsessed with your shirt!! Lol 

Claire I hope you get your uti sorted. They are absolute worst! You are a brave women for attempting sex lol.

Dobs I hope you got some BD in last night!

Kit hope AF stops being a jerk and gets herself figured out.

PL sorry about your kitty, although I'm glad you found her unharmed!!

Gigs how you feeling?!

AFM I got my 3+ today at 5+1! Finally!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post.

The annoyance continues. Morning digi was flashing although the stick could have arguably been pos. My opk was negative. Temp was up .3 with a fan on. Officially over it. Will do a set of opks after work and then saying f* it all. My brother is in the hospital
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, is Nat's breathing issues related to asthma maybe? With how quickly it comes on, I am just wondering.. my hubby has asthma, and for him he has more problems with it during season changes. Either way, hope he's on the mend!

Kitty, I am sure your cat has some kind of feelings for her "can openers" ;) 
Ours has a few dog like behaviors, goes for walks with us when we do chores across the property, has chased the ball with our dog (although nearly got trampled by the dog) and comes when you call her. Considering I got her off a local listing "free, to give away" listings off another farm, we got very lucky with her. I pulled up at the farm and the girl walks off into a shed, comes out with the kitten, hands it over and here I am going "umm, thank you... Anything you want to know? Anything I should know? Has she had shots, etc?" The whole "kitten transaction" took 2 minutes.. we got very lucky with her!!
Oh and I am not a cat person, but have gotten rather fond of this little one!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, odd, I'd still call that positive? Did you get a good session of bd last night or this morning?

Future, yay for the 3+!!


----------



## gigglebox

Future, yay 3+! I'm feeling ok, getting waves of wooziness and headaches here and there. I'll take my last digi tomorrow i guess. I once again resisted the impulse to purchase more tests whilst at target today. But ooohh man, did i want to! What day did you get your first positive?

Dobs, that blue one looks positive to me....odd. 

Oh forgot to say, i have had goat and was not impressed. Repulsed may be the better word to use. Just tasted like bad meat...i've had alligator (good, but spicy), squirrel, deer...worst thing ever though was deep fried pig intestine. If you are ever offered it, spare yourself and say no!


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I got my first positive at 9 DPO! Which was CD 26, I'm now CD 37! I think? Lol something along those lines! I also was out today at Walmart and managed to resist. I think ill stop testing now if I can lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Future and Gigs, put the tests away! Now on to the even longer wait for the first ultrasound and mw/ob intake appointment ;)

As for goat, I'd try it but if it's that terrible maybe it's meant for the dogs? 

And who in their right state of mind would serve fried pig intestine?


----------



## gigglebox

It was at some asian buffet. Where's the vomit emoji?


----------



## pacificlove

Well that explains that ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I have decided my wondfo opks suck ass. I still consider that negative.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap look at the difference! That's totes positive. Get your bang on, gurl!

And for the record, my m/c i only had sex o-3 (but had pull out sex day of o), an this time closest to o was o-1 in the am, o happened the next day in the pm. Jus' saying...


----------



## DobbyForever

Exhausted reply lol

Future so happy for your 3+! I always do a double take because your tests have the Spanish on them as well and I'm not used to seeing it.

MS so sorry about Nat. That is terrifying. I hope he is alright and, while I wouldn't wish something to be wrong, I hope the doctor's figure out a treatment plan so your family doesn't have to repeat this :(

I forgot who bought the Star Wars shirt but I am nerd so I love those things hehehe

And ol I like your Gunter friend mentality. I love Yukon men (my new obsession) because they really respect the animal, use all of it, offer a prayer for it, and talk about it like the animal gives itself up to you to eat type deal.

All the characters in my shows are pregnant. Spoiler list incoming

Spoiler
April from Mistresses, Ally from Pretty Little Liars, Maci in Teen Mom....

As for bd I marked us down for a pm bd but I am so tired I have no idea when it happened. I think afternoon because I know it wasn't evening. I was too depressed. So it had to be the late morning or early afternoon.... Unless I marked it incorrectly.... I am really good about the time though so anything after noon is pm so it would have been after noon... 

Lol edit so I am dumb I was staring right at my notes and we DTD 27 hours ago


----------



## JLM73

So. ... Yeah. 2 weeks ago I used some mud mask scrub I never used and my lip piercing got irritated. The next day I looked like I was punched in the mouth! WHOLE left upper lip like 2inches thick no joke and piercing Sooo tight I could not remove it Argghh!
Did icing and antiinflam and it went down by the next day, but piercing still irritated and too tight to remove. So I religiously rinsed it with peroxide, then bacitracin, and it was getting better...till 3 days ago - holiday wknd of course :dohh:
To make it worse, the ball fell off, and the threads were BARELY showing so I couldn't replace it, and threads irritated it more.
--Now you all *KNOW* I am the ex medic who WILL do procedures lol, so I set up my sterile kit- hemostats, blade, needle, clamp, gauze etc etc, numbed up the back of my lip and was determined to take it OUT to solve the problem...:shock: WTF!?
In the few days it was super swollen, the INSIDE skin grew over the backing arrgghh!!!
Seriously??? This thing has been healed for MONTHS!!!! TRUST me I cut and searched for the backing determined to remove it, and after like 1/4" deep cut NO backing to be seen??

I managed to get a ball back on when the swelling went down, but then
It began oozing some fluid, then a wee bit of white fluid every few hours :dohh: grrrr
Had to keep the routine thru the hol wknd, and as each day passed, my piercing slowly began sticking further and further out!I was like NO WAY is my inner mouth skin growing sooo fast it is pushing this thing out the front!!
NOPE- seems there is a lump BEHIND the backing ( which is now embedded) that got big enough to push the piercing almost ALL the way out the front, but the backing is waaay too big to come thru, and not yet close enough anyhow...

Al over a NEW NATURAL mud face scrub wtf:growlmad:
Finally got into doc this afternoon, and she gave me Amoxicillin for 10 days...
Great, what I wanted. I also have to follow up in a month to see if it's gone back to orig place or if I need oral surgeon to cut it out ( my lip is too thick at the lump part to tell, but she seems to think once the lump has broken down, the piercing will lay flat again. I hope so.
BIGGER concern- *Have any of you ladies had amox during pre-O phase, and did it affect your O???*

I JUST started Black Cohosh today, which was hard to find here and will be pissed if it works and the amox F's me this cycle:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







20160906_184100-1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Soooo j I remember you saying you were going to dig out a piercing but I have no idea what I'm looking for in the pic lol


----------



## campn

Future, love the 3+ oh yeah mama! Should I test too!?? :D 

Dobby what the heck wondfo!? I've always trusted and used them! Hope you got lots and lots of man juice! 

I'm just sitting here bouncing on my ball like its my job (not a pretty sight when you're literally a whale) but I feel lots of stretching down by my cervix so hopefully it's a good sign. It still didn't hit me that I'm having a baby here very soon. Lots of feels, fears and tears.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, is it making a small tent out if your skin?! Oh hellll no, that squicks me out man! I hope it doesn't have to be surgically removed!


----------



## gigglebox

Awee campn you'll do fine. I spent time with babies recently, it's amazing how things just come back to you. Plus little man will be a pair of helpful hands this time around :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

J yikes. Just yikes. I was on antibiotics like a week before O with my first pregnancy. It's how I wound up pregnant. I was super sick and the antiobiotic did not mix well with my bcp. I Oed around CD 15 so as usual. But that just my experience. I would ask the doctor and esp ask if it interacts with the cohosh

Campn you are not a whale!!!!!

Gigs how are you feeling?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that test on the right looks so positive! Fx this is your cycle!! 

J, what gigs said! 
Crazy for cutting it out yourself, but then I'd probably do the same. 

Campn, another tww ;) wishing you an easy delivery!

As for me, I have been feeling baby pushing against my bladder, especially when walking which makes chores (such as feeding the ducks which are at the far back corner of the property) just that much more uncomfortable.


----------



## campn

Gigs, when I saw my nephew it took me a bit to remember how to swaddle him! I know we both have very similar situations with having older babies, so I'll def let you know how it all goes! I'm Ben's whole entire world now, so I hope he takes sharing mama well. 

Dobby, you're too sweet!! I went to old navy to find a dress to wear for Ben's birthday and dear lawd, shopping should be banned if you're 9 months pregnant! My butt was extending out so much, I can balance a bowl of noodles on it! (Only assuming, haven't tried yet :p) 

J, OMG beauty is pain! What the heck! My skin easily freaks out so I do much better if I take so little care of it (which is strange) but some skins do better the less you put on them! I was on antibiotics during ttc and ovulated just fine! 

Pacific, oh you're so clever! I've never thought that this IS really my last tww!!! Eeeek!!!
The pressure on the bladder is so real, sometimes it takes me a while to even get to pee cause my bladder is so squeezed I've to move my body around to just get it in the right position to pee! Almost like when you've a pinched water hose.


----------



## JLM73

LOL *Dobs* it's the metal post and ball sticking out of the far side of upper lip, and yeah tented a bit.
I'm not squeamish obviously being on the ambulance since 19, but TRUST I have all kinds of numbing agents BEFORE any cuts. And back then- I literally could SEE the shape of the backing, so it was like a very shallow slice but WTF?? It never came thru like a mirage!

My doc said the cohosh was fine but to avoid things that strain liver- alcohol, aspirin etc, as cohosh can strain your liver as well:shrug: but I stopped my daily low dose aspirin a few days ago anyhow.

I'm more annoyed that everywhere I go, ppl do a dbl take at the post sticking off my face:roll:...feel like I should hang an ornament off it or something to make it look like it's purposeful!:haha:

*Dobs* Trust the digi over that damn wondfo for sure lol, and YAY you are sooooo full of :spermy::rofl:

Oh me and DH played with the drone he bought DS the other day and um yea... nothing like that sucker flying 100yds away and crashing over a wall, and NOT being able to figure out which F'ing hood it's in :rofl:
You should have SEEN the mad dash! He was driving like he was in a Bond movie, screeching around curves, and me Tucking and rolling out of the moving car to RUN along the 7 ft wall, LITERALLY jumping to hang off the top and scurry up with my feet trying to see the name of the street sign LOL
(ok I ran from a slow moving car...no tuck and roll) but it took some searching - didn't know he paid like $300:shock: No wonder he was in a panic- crazy ass!

We finally gps'd the name after I took the last leap and scurry my arm muscles could handle(I'm 5'6", wall 7 foot lol)
Finally I read the name OMG drama...my legs are still sore, and my arms SHOOK for like 30 mins after :rofl:
We did find it, just as a dude on a bike was coming up to it.

Hubs Idea- put If found call this # for $50 reward
:saywhat: I was like OH helllll naw! It was like 10 mins, and if bike dude found it and called I ain't paying his ass $50 for 10 mins LOL

Gotta run and make Candied Bacon!! Hubs just text he's on the way, and I get to be there 5 days!!!!! So yeaaaa baby! Gonna :sex: every day thru cd9 likely lol
DH is always down....wasn't gonna temp, but since this is first time on cohosh:roll: gonna temp....at least I have alot of opks still.
I usually O cd 13 ...so will figure something , but will be back at hubs cd12-cd16


----------



## claireybell

J is your lip finally healing now then? Sounds painful.. Im a wimp with pain lol! 

Gigs - fried pigs intestine..gag!!! :sick: 

Aww camps your not a whale!! Your a gawjus lil watermelon hehee! Fx'd it wont be too much longer hun :hugs: 

M&s omg hope your lil dude is feeling loads better??! Its terrifying when lil ones are poorly, more so if breathing is concerned! Would hospital of done an Asthma check on him? Ps i LOVE the tshirt & May the 4th be with you due date hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Cb getting any more sleep?

Forgot to mention that I think I broke out dryer in the midst of a big laundry day. It kept buzzing when I turned it on and then the heating element in the back kept glowing orange in the back when I opened the door. I ended up moving the dryer forward and unplugging the mean machine, then calling my dad (since hubby wasn't responding quick enough from work) who agreed with me. Big fire hazard, don't use until hubby has a look at it.


----------



## claireybell

Still not seen a Dr yet fx'd il get an Apt tomorrow if i call between 8-830 :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Getting a lil more sleep :) not much though :-/ that being said, nualas sleeping in her crib at moment & im chatting on BnB lol!! Your on 10wk countdown now Pacific eeeee!!!!! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

PL, never a dull moment over there, eh? Is it too cold for a clothes line?

Dobs, thanks for asking--I'm ok, super bloated today (which i think is due to eating fast food last night---arby's curly fries *drool* and a big mac--yes, i hot two places LOL), and my boobs HURT! Des headbutted me in the right tit and it was so painful. This is unusual to me because the lack of boob pain was my tip off for my m/c, and minimal pain was what happened with Des. I hope it doesn't mean i'm going to come into milk early and have to deal with milky boobies way before i need to!

J, weren't you opposed to the drone for that exact reason!? LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Btw, hubs made another joke about twins tonight :growlmad: not cool! The thing that freaks me out is before I had Des I had a toooooon of dreams about having multiples. I really hope this isn't things coming to fruition long after the fact!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, it has actually been rainy here.. and my ducks stopped laying too (insert growl here). 

Funny story about leaky boobs... Mine have been leaky for weeks, probably since about 20? And hubby knows! So last weekend he was giving my nipples some action but then he also stopped within a few seconds. (You ladies can guess what happened?) By the time our session was over I had forgotten about the short nipple action. So the next day I asked him what his phone app had been saying about pregnancy in a totally different conversation and he said that it was talking about leaky boobs that week. He then admitted that he got a taste :rofl: I just about fell off my seat laughing. 

Gigs, my boobs where total off limits for hubby in first trimester. Glad yours are giving you all the right signs of a healthy pregnancy :) 

Cb, I know less then 10 weeks left. Scary!! These days I feel like i am really needing to get things ready... And I am so far off. :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

LOL! Omg that's too funny. Rumor has it breast milk is all the rage among athletes these days...


----------



## StillPraying

Haha funny milk story for yall (I have many) so after dd1 we had my in laws in town so I was able to drink with hubby for the first time post prego. I didn't realize my tolerance was nill and wound up quite tipsy. Of course hubby was drunk and we were fooling around in bed....he got a little rough and squeezed my boob. There was an audible POP and dh got SPRAYED in the face lol


----------



## campn

Claire, how is everything going!? I'm counting on learning from you and Bree on how to handle more than one kiddo! I hope it's easier than you thought! I really hope you guys are doing just wonderful!

Pacific, I've never leaked! I feel so left out :p it always worries me and I think wow my milk will never come in, and even at the hospital I had to squeeze so hard to get colostrum into Ben's mouth! 

Gigs, ouch! I remember those first trimester super sore boobs! My body would get all warm and anxious every time something rubs them even a bra. Also enjoy your cravings!!


----------



## campn

Still, I hope that didn't ruin the fun :D I've always told DH to stay away from the region cause it just didn't feel good while I was breastfeeding. Felt so weird.


----------



## pacificlove

Still, that is too funny! Trying to imagine his surprised drunk face!! :rofl:

Gigs: just start talking triplets and see if that shuts him up. Since my hubby couldn't attend our first ultrasound due to work I said "we get to find out if it's one two three or more babies". Afterwards, I said: yepp, I know if it's one, two or three babies. I got another text msg saying "3????" I was mean and did let him wiggle until we spoke in person! Serves him right for not attending :haha:

Campn, don't feel left out. I don't leak much, yet I always have to wear a bra now for fear of a drop of colostrum leaking through a shirt and walking around with that!

Gigs, when my boobs got that sore my best friend was to go braless (didn't leak that early thank God) or a maternity bra. Those things are comfy!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i never had boob pain with Riley until at least 3-4 months along! With Nuala i had it loads sooner like less than 6 wks & maaaan my nipples were killing aswell!! Could be girly signs :hugs:

Pacific i really didnt start getting organised with baby bits until 35wks+ lol! But we hav limited space in our house at the moment for storage etc & my thoughts were if everything gets set up it'll get all dusty really quick so i left it to last minute ha ha my lazy assss!!!

You will be just fine Camps! & just take it all in your stride hun! Oh & make sure cupboards are stocked well with Coffee LOL! I ran out the other morning & cups of Tea just werent cutting it!! It is easier now than when she was born but somedays i struggle to get sorted esp when shes crying! With Riley being that much older hes been kind of OK tbh re attention but he has his moments! You'll be doing great however tired, teary & sh*t you may feel on odd days :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Oh i used to have to wear my bras when dtd after having Riley as id always start leaking haha! SO didnt find this a turn on :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I actually never leaked with my first pregnancy either, but even now i can squeeze out a drop if i really try. My supply was ok after birth, not great, and it tanked FAST. Partly i'm sure because des refused to latch.

Well i took my last digital and it still says 2-3. So, later on i'll do what an poas addict would do and take it and last week's test apart and inspect them for progression. Also, i totally bought 2 $tree cheapies yesterday :blush: but for real, i need that scan!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm, the difference is negligible :-k i'm sure it doesn't mean much though. Top is from a few days ago. Bottom is from this morning, smu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs you should get your 3+ soon by the looks of that!


----------



## gigglebox

Nah, not going to buy any more digis.


----------



## FutureMrs

They are definitely a pain in the ass, when is your first scan anyway? I don't see anyone until I'm 7 weeks 3 days I wonder if they'll scan me? I did finally hear back and she said my betas are good and going in the right direction. I have one more to do!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Actually hubs feared DS flying the drone into the lake lol, DS had already gone when hubs lost it over the wall 100yds out and 20ft up grrr
Turns out they have to be calibrated when you first start them and they are damn squirrelly until then. ..damn thing still isn't calibrated after over an hour trying
Honestly hubs tried the virtual reality goggles and said they were shit so that's how he ended up with the drone, an exchange. ..and extra honest. ...HE is the only one playing with it lol, DS just fetches after each crash (mannnnny) and i am the lookout. ..tho he ignores me every time i say STOP, LAND IT!
Hard headed men. I am doing the 2.2 mile round trip walk to the store, as hubs version of " went grocery shopping" means juice and soup for work and cereal. ..wtf. ..it's a busy road with shady ppl...thus no emojis lol. 
He also filled the beach wagon with books. ..so all have is a small cooler bag to carry a gallon of milk, salad, rice, chips etc back so I can have something the next 4 days grrr. I think this DEF earns me a stop for a real drink on the way back lol. 
I am also painting all the dingy 1952 cupboards and drawers today and making dinner, and got outta bed at 6 JUST to make him eggs toast and coffee. ..then tale 3 dogs out etc....this is the daily routine when at his place 
:-k ok one emoji to say after typing that. ..2 drinks lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! Glad betas looked good. I have an appt on the 29th, nurse was fine with a scan but (new) dr was reluctant. I am going to beg for it though. "PLEASE PROBE MY VAGINA!"


----------



## claireybell

Nothing like a bit of Vag probing LOL!


----------



## FutureMrs

Okay wait lol is vag probing the only way?!!


----------



## FutureMrs

When can they see/hear heartbeat without vag probing. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure, but defintely by 10 weeks


----------



## JLM73

With DS they did an abd scan with a4d machine at 11w5d and tech told me she was over 90% sure it was a boy, but this was 6 yrs ago lol


----------



## pacificlove

Yay on good betas!

I am seeing the mw in an hour, feels like I just saw her... Every 2 weeks right now and I think at 36 weeks she'll see us weekly.


----------



## gigglebox

Getting close pl!!! Are you feeling boy or girl?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, we both are thinking boy but so far have only discussed girl names. :haha: the middle name is set for a girl. That's how far we got so far.


----------



## kittykat7210

Pl I've just noticed your ticker, is the Cheesecake Factory a real thing then? I thought it was made up for Big Bang theory? X


----------



## StillPraying

Lol kitty Kat yes it's a restaurant!


----------



## campn

Pacific, can't believe you're 30 weeks!!! That's when it starts to fly by! 

Had my 38 week appointment, I'm 3 cms dilated and cervix is soft and low, the doctor could feel her head she said oh it's so low I bet you pee every few minutes! She doesn't think I'll make it to 40 weeks so that's good. 

Dobby and gigs, I'm catching up on all the Teen Mom OG!!! We'll need to discuss it again!


----------



## kittykat7210

Fair enough, learn something new everyday XD I literally thought it was a made up restaurant for a TV program with a cliche name XD


----------



## OhHappyZ

kittykat7210 said:


> Pl I've just noticed your ticker, is the Cheesecake Factory a real thing then? I thought it was made up for Big Bang theory? X

Oh it is so a real restaurant, and it is amazing. You want to eat all the cheesecakes, but then read the calories, (ONE SLICE HAS 2000 CALORIES?! THAT'S A DAYS WORTH!!!!!!!) lol but it is delish. Good food too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well today looks like O day. Temp went low again. Opks are super positive. From top to bottom: 3:30pm yesterday, 6:45am today, 4:00pm today. SO and I probably won't bd tonight or tomorrow.

Will catch up on my iPad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

K well can't say much in the way of leaky breasts lol. For such small girls mine bounce a lot so I have to wear a bra despite only having Bs that could pass as As

And lol to the Cheesecake Factory. It is definitely over-caloried, over-priced, and overrated. But you still can't help but love it. I almost applied for one in Beverly hills when I was in college, but three employees told me it was not worth it. Then I did some searching online and it seemed to be a theme, and since I didn't really need the money or drama I withdrew my app.

Everyone keeps saying good looking betas but I seem to have missed that post and I have checked three times. I have a huge headache :(. Future was the one who had betas done, right?

J lol men and their toys. I love the whole for you-for me gift. I do those all the time hahahaha

Oh and gigs I don't think that difference is neglible. I can totally see it. I think you are just getting so high that it doesn't show as easily, ha know? And lol I agree start tossing out triplets and see if he keeps joking.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, I didn't know it was a real thing either! So thank you to those that made me a little smarter today!
A good heavy calorie slice of cheesecake sounds good right now ;) 

Campn, I bet you won't be long now! Isn't 4cm considered active labor?
My mw offered that she would do stretch and sweeps at the 37 week appointment and check at 36 weeks.
We then also talked at length about the 3rd stage of labor, doing the hormone shot or not, etc. 
And my concern about getting hubby here on time. She made me feel better and said getting hubby here on time is not my full responsibility. He needs to take some or there is a small possibility that he could miss it. 
I like my mw :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww pl I agree that is totally his responsibility fully. You just worry about getting you there on time hahshs ;)

And thank you for reminding me to campn. I agree. My cousin was 3cm when I went to the hospital for her baby's birth. So if she is super head down and you are 3cm I'm still banking on you delivering this pregnancy week


----------



## FutureMrs

Campn you are so close!! I'm so excited for you sweetie.

PL I can't believe how close you are as well! So many babies coming soon!

Dobs yay for o!! Your timing seems great anyway!!

Gigs are you done testing? My anxiety keeps telling me to test, the rational side of me keeps telling me it's a waste of money.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty it just freaks me out to not have the o day timing. I had to guilt him pretty hard last night. We were so tired. I also had been sweaty so tmi my lady bits weren't all that pleasant. He made a crack then laughed so hard he farted while we were doing it! It took everything I had to remind myself we needed that bd for timing sake and not to push his ass off immediately. But it was pretty late (11:30pm) so it is less than 24 hours. And the last three days I took everyone's advice and finished up myself after

Future was it you who got betas done?


----------



## FutureMrs

Hahaha dobby. Farting during sex is such a turn off. Atleast you got it done girl! I have everything crossed for you!

I did I go for my last tomorrow! She did tell me they were rising appropriately but didn't say what they were. I may probe a bit more Friday once she has the results from the last one!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Glad to hear that!


----------



## campn

Pacific, I think 4-5 cm is when it's active labor too, you gotta be contracting too, but if you're that dilated, I'm sure there are contractions! 
with my first I was a nervous wreck cause DH commuted an hour by train to Chicago while we lived in the burbs, and I couldn't drive! So that last week I was so scared I'd go into labor while he's at work, luckily Ben was good and I went into labor at 2 am! Usually you can wait a bit especially if it's your first! I hope your hubby is there with you though, but like your mw said, that's for him to worry about! When you get closer to your due date, keep him updated every morning on how you feel in case he needs to stay home.

Dobby, yay on your big O day!! I still really think this is your cycle, maybe I'll deliver and you'll get pregnant, we gotta keep passing this torch! :D hopefully your cousin had a short labor?? 

Future, thank you hun! Appreciate your sweet words! 
About testing, as long as you've tests, why not!? I wouldn't go and buy new ones if they're getting darker, cause at some point they stop getting any darker! :D


----------



## campn

Dobs, hats off to you! If it wasn't for ttc I would have also kicked my DH off, but he's burped and DROOLED during sex before. The drool is somewhat of a compliment though right!? The burp? No f*** no.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Campn how sweet would that be if you delivered the day I get a bfp? That'd be freaky awesome hahah.

Her labor was a day. She went from 1cm to 3cm really fast, but then it just stalled. I think they had to go in and break her water and she got like the max dosage of pitocin. Her delivery was super smooth. Not long at all and she said not painful. She was up and walking without assistance within an hour.

I love our thread. I know technically Gigs is the op, but I just want to say I'm really glad we are all taking this journey together.


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> Dobs, hats off to you! If it wasn't for ttc I would have also kicked my DH off, but he's burped and DROOLED during sex before. The drool is somewhat of a compliment though right!? The burp? No f*** no.

Right?! I was literally repeating "it's for the baby... It's for the baby" over and over for the rest of the session lol. He got the cold shoulder after though.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, so proud of you for finishing that round! Farting would have been a turn off for me and trying to open all the windows! Haha, smelly or not!

Campn, glad Ben behaved until night! My hubby stays out of town during the week. The mw too said "usually there is lots of tine especially with the first one BUT there could always be an exception"
We still have to wait out the ultrasound at the end of the month to get the official go ahead for a natural delivery. :( Mw reminded me of that today, so that one was a bit of a damper.

I can't think in full sentences today, I hope I make sense...


----------



## campn

Dobby, I love all of you girls so much, you're literally the best. So many struggles here but I've never felt there's any bitterness, just so much support and I love how we can talk about anything, not just babies! 

So thank you gigs for starting this thread!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL remind me again was there concern that natural birth may not be on the table for a reason or just the usual?

Campn right? Not gonna lie I get bitter towards other people but I never get bitter at the ladies in this thread. Cue high school musical "we're all in this together"


----------



## pacificlove

I love this thread too, it's so diverse :) 

Dobs, my placenta was too low at the last ultrasound. It was within a 1-2 cm margin of the cervix. Anything above 2 and I'd be clear for natural delivery otherwise scheduled csection.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I remember you saying that now. I'll keep my Fxed!


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- sure hope you catch your egg this month! Lord knows you've been through the range of everything and you are due a bfp!


Afm nothing exciting going on here. We should be getting into my fertile phase soon but honestly I'm not feeling it already. I'm tired of going balls to the wall so to speak and not getting any closer to a bfp. We have a cruise coming up to Mexico and I would prefer to not be pregnant on it. We aren't going to avoid per say but I'm not going to just be all about the BD of you get my drift. And if it's meant to be then it will be and I will have to cover myself in Deet so I don't get bit by Zika virus mosquitos. And I need to lose some weight cause my thighs are doing the chub rub thing and it really hurts. Not looking forward to no carbs but I'm starting on Monday.... Ugh I'm gonna miss my beer 

I do struggle with bitterness sometimes. Not towards any of the ladies here, y'all all deserve your babies and bfps. sometimes I feel like I have nothing positive to say and instead of looking like a total biotch Or a Debbie downer I don't say anything at all. I do read everything though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex my chub is doing the rub too :(. I miss carbs as well. And I think we all have those days where we follow but just don't have it in us to say anything. Everyone in this thread is so caring and understanding, so it's nice to take a break and come back like you were never gone. :)

Re the ttc. A cruise sounds lovely! How long is it? And just which parts of Mexico? I want you to fall but I also want you to be able to enjoy yourself full out. So I'm torn lol


----------



## campn

Tex, I completely understand hun, you're a super lovely lady who wishes everyone well, and I get not having anything to say sometimes, I know we all get that way too, you're only human!


----------



## TexasRider

It's a leave Thursday afternoon back on Monday morning cruise to Cozumel Mexico. The only place you really need to worry about the mosquitos is in Cozumel cause there are no bugs on the open ocean. It's at the end of October so plenty of time still. We aren't going to necessarily avoid but even if we h e good timing I doubt we would get lucky and fall since I haven't any other month.


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, hope you enjoy the cruise! It sounds lovely and totally get the wanting to be but not pregnant. It's called not trying not preventing ;) put the pee sticks aside. :) 

Dobs, thanks :) weeks ago the mw had no concerns about it being an issue. She even said of its still questionable she'll get me rescanned a bit later. I think she just wanted to remind me of it since we had been talking about home birth and out of hospital births so much.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo tex hf in Cozumel! Are you going to the ruins at all? We stopped there on a cruise once and took a boat out to the tulum ruins. So pretty!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobby your fart story cracked me up OMG lol that would have been the end for me. Cudos for pushing thru lmao

Texas I'm in the same kinda boat. I read every day but don't always say much because I'm wallowing in self pity and not trying to push that on anyone. I wason this thread back when it started and while I'm so excited for so many bfps and much deserved successful pregnancies, it also stings a little if that makes sense. Hopefully no one takes that the wrong way! Your cruise sounds so awesome though so hopefully that lifts your spirits!


----------



## campn

Still, I can only imagine, I'm always amazed by your strength though, something like that would have completely destroyed me forever, but you chose to fight instead. I don't always like talking about loss cause I've lost a sister who was 5 and saw my mom grieve all those years and when I talk about it I don't know if I'm helping someone or not, I wish I knew what to say to them that will actually help them, but I figure not much I can say to help, so I just pray silently for them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. I know that everything people said to me to help or console me never did anything. Sometimes it just made things worse. So i never know how to help anybody or what to say.

But I second campn. Still you are so strong. And I get what you mean. I've always been one in the tww thread to leave that first cycle. So being in two threads going on a year now or one is even a year and a half... It stings watching girls come and leave and come and leave. Like noooo you left without me/ you forgot me. Inset cute little anime kid holding a teddy bear on the ground with big sad eyes as everyone drives away


----------



## DobbyForever

I want it so bad. I just tossed it in to the due date and I would be due 5/31 which is perfect. I would only miss the last few weeks of school and have all summer. And considering it is an evaluation year for me, by then I will have proven myself.


----------



## campn

Still, I just realized I called you Keep instead, I'm sorry! Labor brain?? 

Dobby, I think I want it for you more than you want it for you, if you can actually believe that! I would never leave you behind though, you're too cute!


----------



## pacificlove

We've all been in a boat where we just read. I've never been in the same boat as any of you, but even the months of not trying due to hubby working out of province it still stung. Everyone was posting pee sticks and here I was 5/6 weeks at a time without hubby trying to get pregnant... 
I am not the one to judge any of your feelings but choose to support all of you.


----------



## DobbyForever

My autocorrect sucks worse than usual lately r_r

And lol labor brain

Campn you're so sweet. Take about too much cuteness in one person.

Pl I remember that. That was so tough. Didn't you end up falling because you had some lunch time bd one day?


----------



## campn

It's good to realize that everyone struggles, sometimes its fertility, or finances, or depression or whatever, we all struggle even if in a different way, so whenever I feel like I'm getting jealous or bitter I just remind myself of that. It's even harder on Facebook cause you know all these people and see so much of their personal lives and I fall in a rut when I compare myself and just imagine they must have magical happy lives which ISNT TRUE. 

So I know we have many iPhone fans, who is preordering!? I'm due for an upgrade at last.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs the ruins are mostly on the main land and to get an excursion there you are literally on a bus for over 4 hours to spend like 2 at the ruins. So what we did last time is rent a scooter and Rode around the island by ourselves. We went to the beach too and we had so much fun. Even better is DHs boss paid for the cruise and we only have to come up with spending cash. It's an incentive he gives out to hardworking people and he's gotten it 2 years in a row now. The boss and his family comes and they invite like 2-3 other couples as well.

I would like to miss next yeAr cause of a baby but we will see. 

I appreciate the no judgement thing on no replying cause I beat myself up over not replying. Just feel like I should be more supportive I guess.


----------



## DobbyForever

No ty lol. Switching back to Samsung when my next upgrade comes up. I'm probably up now though.

And the fb is true. I just look at all my cousins' fb and remember how shitty their lives are but their fb looks picture perfect la de da.


----------



## StillPraying

Ew I hate Facebook. I don't even have one because of those reasons and I can't stand the constant religious/political/racial/band wagon wars that never end. 

Samsung all the way for me. Love my galaxy. 

Tex that's an amazing incentive! I've never been on a cruise but they look fabulous. 

Thank you for all of your kind words. This is one group I find hard to let go of.


----------



## StillPraying

Lol at dobs anime character


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo Tex that is awesome! That's the one sucky thing about being a teacher. I get jelly hearing how my techy friends or people in other careers get bonuses or trips. Yeah I do my job for the warm fuzzies but I would love a little incentive now and then lol

Still don't ever best yourself up for doing what you need. <3


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I joined my hubby in this province 3 months later. He still works 1 1/2 hours away from me (which beats 18 and a time zone). And yes, I had to get the man juice on his lunch break. First month back at it full time trying after a few months break and a big move.
I am a firm believer that sometimes things happen for a reason.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. That is so much better. I'm Glad you got the man juice hehe. Your ticker makes me so hungry haha. I love cheesecake. I know this conversation already happened but I had to circle back to it.


----------



## campn

Dobby that egg must have gotten fertilized cause you're already talkin cray cray! I've been hearing all those new Samsung phones are exploding!??


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm a bit worried about another two egger. I got some major cramps earlier today. And I just got hit with another round just now.


----------



## campn

Dobby that would only double your chances! It doesn't necessarily mean you'll get twins, since some fertilized eggs don't make it.


----------



## DobbyForever

True. The only doubt I have is they all came from the same side and normally if I have two eggs i feel it on both sides.


----------



## StillPraying

Phones exploding?!?!?!?! What???

Dobs hopefully it doubles your chances! I find it amazing you can feel ov. Idk if I just don't pay enough attention or what lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought the new iPhone battery was so hot it burned people lol. Or was that a joke from a movie? I don't even know anymore lol. I feel like it was a joke in a movie.

I used to be able to feel it. But honestly now I just feel cramps all the time. It's more intuition like something feels different about a particular cramp. It's warmer and more fluttery and lasted about 15-30s and then I get this sore feeling later in the day. But it's probably just trapped air lol. I just like to think it is O. The closest to confirmation was when I thought I felt O on both sides and lo and behold vanishing twin.


----------



## campn

Still, I've been reading news now for a few days that the be Samsung note 7 has been exploding. I guess there has been more than one accident and people are pretty mad. They're even banning them at airports now! 

I didn't feel ovulation at all the cycle I got pregnant, it was always hit and miss with me though. I remember reading sometimes you ovulate on one side but still feel it on both sides, like an ovulation effect kind of thing. 

Is it fall yet where you are? It's hot here just not as hot. Any pumpkin spice fans or you cringe when you hear it's out?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hot as balls still


----------



## Fern81

Dobby I hope your fertilized egg is on its way down right now after the marathon bding and unpleasant farty sex! Maybe start baby asprin now & for the next 3 weeks, my dr swears by it and even if you don't have clotting issues it helps make the endometrium more susceptible to implantation ;). Fx!

Tex the cruise sounds amazing. I obviously also don't always post (previously also when feeling down and now there's just not much happening in my pregnancy and I feel weirdly guilty about posting in a tww group sometimes; I know it doesn't make sense because this is more like a "life" group than a "tww" group)... sorry, rambling! 

Jlm my bil crashed his stepdad's drone into the ocean on its maiden flight. Hilarious!

Gigs if you have such different symptoms this time maybe it's a sign you're having a girl :) idk? Holding thumbs though!


----------



## Fern81

Also havent heard of exploding phones!! Geez!
Oh and LOVELY spring/summer weather here after a terrible winter.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, I don't have my geek on this week, what's a tribble? And holy, when did 18 weeks go by for you? How you feeling?

Dobs, all fingers and toes crossed for you, hopefully double the chances!


----------



## gigglebox

Pic now, proper response when i'm not on my phone.

Just a $tree cheapie, i have one more then i think i'm done.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

I physically couldn't check in last night (per my pre-bedtime routine) but i had a craaazy bad headache (possibly migraine), light was killer and i was sooo nauseated. I tried to sleep it off but my headache woke me up about 11:30, so i cabed and took tylenol. Thank god it did the trick.

I had a successful painting class last night! Yay! This local restaurant might have me as a monthly regular for parties, which would mean some much needed extra income.

Dobs, yay for a definite positive! Welcome to the tww! Fingers crossed for you. Maybe you just had a pwoerful ov with a strong egg :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Fern it's unbelievable that you're almost half way there! <3


----------



## StillPraying

I'd be livid if my phone exploded! I have a galaxy tho so hopefully I'm not in that group of possibility.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs that's fantastic about the extra painting classes! And that is one strong preggers line ;) 

As for me, I have to get my hands on our local newspaper. Apparently our goats and their adventure to the gun range last week made it into the paper!
Either this island doesn't have much to talk about or it was one of the more exciting/unusual happenings.. life on the farm continues...


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is an old topic but I absolutely love this thread and you ladies. Everyone is so amazing and supportive. 

Pl- your goats crack me up. I can just imagine them wondering around. 

Campn- I'm still thinking it'll be in the 39th week because I always guess too early. 

Dobs- yay on the tww. 

Fern- when's your anatomy scan?


----------



## Fern81

Green- only when I'm 24 weeks (because I'm only going for scans every 6weeks), so that will be 14 oct. And you? How are you feeling & work wise?

Pl I know, time is going by wayyyy too fast. You are in the home stretch! I have no idea what that animal/alien on my ticker is lol. Big star wars fan but not really star trek!

Gigs- so glad your business is taking off.

Aaawww dh just felt our baby kick for the first time!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- mines tomorrow! But I just had a prenatal appointment today so I saw them quickly today. They're doing good. It seems like it's going by so fast. At 24 weeks I'll start going every 2 for a prenatal appointment and quick scan and I'll also be getting a growth scan through the hospital every 4 weeks starting at 24 weeks. My doc told me today most likely I'll be out of work at 28 weeks which is so exciting I can't wait!


----------



## campn

Green, 39 weeks sounds pretty good! I keep worrying about complications with her if she comes early, but I know whenever they come naturally it's when they're ready and cooked well, but still my fears with jaundice or breathing or eating and all that stuff! Most of my September group had their babies, in August!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I don't think she will have any problems at all! But I totally get the fear of complications. I'm basically preparing for complications. I'm assuming they'll come early and I'm assuming they'll spend time in NICU because that's what happens and I want to be prepared.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I totally get the fear of complications. Hubby had 2 coworkers whose wives where pregnant. Both babies where born early and one of them is still in hospital. (It had the intestines growing outside and they had to take a lot out in order to try and get them inside the body cavity which has caused more complications then anticipated). 
Good news for you is that you won't have to put up with work stress too much longer!

Fern, awe, baby kicks! It gets even funnier when baby kicks back at hubby during sex :haha: 
Star wars, yes, star trek no. Hence my question. Bring on next week, hopefully something we all know ;)

Campn, September just started, where all the babies born much early? Baby will come when it's ready ;)


----------



## campn

Pacific, they just went into labor! A few were induced but mostly just babies coming early on their own! 

Green, totally get your fears, considering there are two of them but it helps when you talk about it with your doctor, I've been asking my doctor so many questions since I've been diagnosed with GD, and it has calmed lots of my fears.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, i hope you share pics of the newest scan! I think it's good to be educated since multiples do typically involve a little nicu time, however twins complications do tend to be minor.

Campn, aren't you technically at term? At least by old standards? I bet she'll be fine <3 

I told my parents today, and recorded their reaction. My mom accidentally said, "thank you" lol


----------



## TexasRider

Green- you're in America right? I saw something on my news feed from another twin mom talking about Huggies has a program for multiples where they send you coupons for free diapers for quite a while. Obviously it won't take care of the total bill but it will help. I think you have to send copies of birth certificates and I'm not sure what else but it's worth a Google search about it. Every little bit helps!


----------



## campn

Green, yeah I'm early term, 39 weeks is full term now, but really they just came up with these new rules because the doctors were getting babies out before they're ready, if you go into labor naturally they're ready obviously. 

How did they react!?? Tell us! Also OMG your mom is SO ME!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I never remember any questions when the mw asks "so, any questions Today?" I usually remember things during the conversation and throughout the appointment. 

Gigs, that is too funny but glad to hear your parents had a good reaction. Are you telling Des now?


----------



## DobbyForever

No energy. 4 hours sleep. Stupid so wanted sex at 2am. 2am!!!!

Gigs omg I love your mom

Pl lol goats gallop in gun yard!

Fern yay for baby kicks

Campn dude it's almost game time 

Greenie it's ok. I worry my kid is gonna get haunted by demons. So worrying about perfectly normal things sounds normal to me. So glad you get to leave work soon! Woot

If I missed you I love you my head is killing ne


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao dobs haunted by demons. That's epic.

Gigs yay for telling parents! So she was saying thanks for more grand babies??

Pl did they put a pic in the newspaper?


----------



## pacificlove

Still, no pic. Our local paper is about 6 pages big and has a "smiles and snarls" section. My goats got a smile and thank you from the gun club president ;)
This island doesn't have much to talk about i guess. :haha: just glad they didn't make the front page.


----------



## campn

Dobby, big hug hun, my head has been killing me all night too, what's the deal?? Hormones I bet... BFP for you, labor for me! 

I've a feeling I'm delivering this weekend, I just tried to insert evening primrose oil down there as it ripens the cervix and I barely put my finger in there and I felt my cervix, already so low and in the birth canal. Is it normal to feel so nauseated!? It's like going to take a final exam.


----------



## claireybell

Man i been poop lately with checking in, sorry.. :-/ just not really getting a break to sit & read my phone!! & when im feeding Riley wants my phone every 2 mins. 

Camps in the uk 'active labour' is anything over 4cm.. I only reached 3cm & just didnt progress & that was after nearly 24hrs of my contractions starting & having waters popped!! Eeee i reckon you'll start contracting any day now :) Another BnB user i know she went into labour at 38wks & on Nualas due date 30th July & had her baby that day, he had no probs with breathing or anything being a lil early! I think you'll be fine if you started to pop now :hugs: so excited for you! Is Benjamin excited?? 

Gigs thats funny you Mum saying thankyou Lol! She probs overwhelmed that her baby Girl is having another baby <3

Dobby your soooo gonna get preggers this cycle hehee!!! The fart story cracked me up lol (sorry no pun intended) it is kinda a mood killer sometimes, i let put a massive 'fufu fart' once after having some doggy style loving & as i laid down i let put the most enormous pflappy sound :rofl: still kills me now HAHAAA!! I wasnt able to continue as i was in fits of laughter :haha:

Hope your anomaly scan goes well MrsG & Fern :thumbup: im sure they will & please post pics ha ha i love scan baby piccys :)


----------



## claireybell

Ooh thats what i was going to comment on! We not due our iphone upgrade until next August uhhh but i just seen an email about the new iphone 7 & it comes in a smooth matte black, LOVELY!!! & its splash & waterproof! I want one now lol! But yes, the newest Samsung phone which was released just a handful of weeks ago have been exploding & melting & causing fires whilst being used and on charge! It was on the News on tv & Samsung have started recalling them!! So far out of the thousands that have been sold, theres been 35 cases reported! Eek! Thats alot of insurance money for Samsung to pay out for should anyone sue so they retracted them all until the issue is sorted, have a Google about it for info :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Not even 3 am here and I am wide awake.. had to pee and now my backache is bad enough that I can't go back to sleep...


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's 3am here I've been up for an hour. I went pee, ate almost an entire subway sandwich because... I was hungry. Now just bored. 

Campn- that's so exciting!!! Keep us as updated as possible. Sounds like she's almost ready to pop. 

Dobs- I forgot to comment on the fart. It's hilarious lol I have to admit I've done it. But I pretended like I didn't and went with it. Haha I asked DH later and he said he didn't even hear it and he's not the kind to lie and save me the embarrassment. He would have called me out on it. If it makes you feel any better the two times it happened it was amazing sex and I think I was just letting myself go a little too much lol 

I will definantly post pics tomorrow (well today now). after the anatomy scan. I'm just praying they're both still boys lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, i do fufu farts about every time with doggy style! I laughed so hard the first time that it took seceral minutes to recover and get back at it. Now we just move on as it's expected lol

I was up a million times last night too, busy brain and des. Ugggh sooo tired. I'm glad it's the weekend and maybe i can get in some sleep!

Hope eveyone with a headache feels better by the time they read this. 

My parents are happy. I knew they would be but i really hope this encourages them to move closer! Anywho, we're telling some of hubs' family tonight, and i'm not sure when we're telling des...probably after we tell hubs' family. I just don't want him to blurt it out to people. 

After my scan at the end of this month, i plan on making a video of everyone's reactions. Do you think it'd be weird or distasteful to include hubs' reaction for the pregnancy i lost? I didn't record him this time.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Ladies!!
We have INTERNET again!!!!! :wohoo:
full out emoji time :rofl:

Sooo this cycle I started soy iso on cd3 and finished yesterday cd7- supposed to increase chances of mult eggs and all being mature -FX
Annnnd:blush: being the mad acientist that I am , and almost 43, and on antibiotics grrrr I went ahead and did the black cohosh too- so will be on that thru cd12 or O verified with BBT.
I couldn't find any med studies saying NOT to use both, and as I am more than likely pre-menopausal (shudder) the perimenopause natural med sites all showed using BOTH soy and cohosh helped return estrogen, LSH, and FSH levels to pre meno levels sooo :shrug: We shall see.
Either I get nada like the last 26 cycles...or I get Quads :rofl:
Hubs has the number of 3 kids stuck in his 53 yr old head for some reason :huh: 
I doubt I can pop out 3 more singletons as I have yet to manage ONE in the last 2 + yrs, so :oneofeach: would be most welcome....oh and hubs was Team yellow, now has traitor'd over to team Pink :haha:
He wants a girl cuz all the commercials/movies showing them doing cute things with their dads blah blah...:roll:
I wouldn't mind but I want my *BLUE* first:thumbup:
EVERYthing I have for baby up to 3 yrs ( bed, carseat, stroller,hi chair etc) works for either girl or boy ( jungle theme) BUT ALLLL the clothes I have from newborn to 5 yrs are boy for sure. 

Anyhoo GUES WHAT!?!?! For the first time in years I have *TRUE EWCM* !!!
I have had semi stretch before but this was out of nowhere- waking this morning ( my 1st temp morning due to hubs keeping me from sleeping with a zillion alarms grr) I got up and felt wet and was like hmm...and omg it's clear and stretches like 4" easy!! Craziness!
Someone on cohosh posted it helped cm but I didn't count on it.
OHh and alsooo My lip piercing stuck out FULL length but wouldn't come thru the front ugh! So I clipped it short with wire cutters ( OW!) 
Then last night I went to try and clip more off, and thought hmm, it's leaning...so I pushed it down more ( no pain) and Bob's yer Uncle!:wohoo: fell right out!
Amazing what the body does lol. Moved it from INSIDE my lip alll the way out !

I have a lump on my lip now the size of a :witch: mole :haha: Hope it goes down!
I have like a week of antibiotics still - ugh giving me diarrhea ugh:sick:= NOT sexy lol


----------



## campn

I slept so poorly last night too! It's not even a full moon yet! What's the deal!? I wanted to preorder the new iPhone but the websites (Apple and Verizon) were crashing 3 hours before it even started! Plus it's California time so it would have been 3 am here! Nope! I could try now but it might be sold out already, oh well it'll come out in the stores soon. I could also trade my current phone in and get credit for that! 

Weird labor dreams and then I'd wake up to pee and lose more plug. I definitely need a nap today. 

TGIF everyone!


----------



## JLM73

Ooooh* Camps*!
Plug bits!!! Exciting! Are you dilated??


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for internet!!! Glad that piercing finally came out. Yay for ewcm! Hope you got/get bd in while it's around!

Campn, i will be surprised if your waters don't break soon after losing all that plug. J, this lady over here is 3CM DILATED!!! If you don't go soon, i'll eat my hat.


----------



## JLM73

:shock:
OMG *Campenator*! I just read back to catch up on my laptop! Thx *Gigsey* as well for fillin me in!
Camps I think you will go this wknd too! Get to walkin/bouncing/sexing :haha:
How exciting!

I am a die hard Samsung Gal and soooo want to Note 7. All my phones get wet dropped ALOT and work for years! 
Hubs has Iphone probs all the time:shrug: 
Not to mention he can only use certain carriers, my bill is $35/mo unlimited EVERYTHING his is over $100!
The new note probs are due to the batteries, not the actual phone, so I imagine they just need to revamp the battery type.
That's the prob with all these super techy devices! They require such strong batteries- and exploding batteries are very common in many devices- my son's vape blew up while charging once, and another just when he was using it:shock:

I hope we ALL get preggers this go round :dust:

*Fern*:dohh: on the drone to ocean maiden voyage :rofl: and :cry:
I had NO idea they were soooo hard to get going - man!

Me n hubs are going to his fave pub tonight- it's Dog Days hehe so gonna drag my skittish bullmastiff out there to help with socializing- can't take him anywhere without tons of ppl stopping to pet him.
He's very friendly, just stresses crowds and pants like a fool- but oh well- dog shows are crowded lol

This diarrhea is annoying as hell, as I need to get the kitchen painted! Can't be much left in there.

AFM I didn't think about the fact that with hubs teaching hours, he's wiped out and in bed by 10 pm, so we have only :sex: 1 time the last 3 days! And those :spermy: AIN'T getting to Candyland from that end LOL
No matter my opk ystrdy was mega negative- hubs said they look equal:saywhat: 
I mean neg as in the Test line is faint as F*CK...*Note to self...hubs is NOT to view any poss squinters on hpts :haha:

I am hoping to O at my usual time cd13, cuz if I get some tonight(cd8) and tomoro(cd9)- which I WILL lol, then Sunday we see DS but hubs leaves me at my house and goes back home (so he's gonna have to get in some bathroom time, and pass me a cup dammit lol (cd10), Monday(cd11) he will be away from me, and Tuesday(cd12) he will pick me up that night to come back to his house, Wednesday should be O day (cd13) and I'll have him gimme some cup love in the a.m., then bang it out after work...
Sooo doing *Dobby Math* ( breaks out the chalkboard)
That means We would have :spermy: in the Oven:
O-5,O-4,O-3,O-1, and O day covered :thumbup:
Hubs tends to stress and make it hard to finish so not sure how I wanna approach all these days yet lol
We've done it Sun and Wed night this week, but I didn't chart them as there was no Man Juice up the baby maker either finish...I'm sure tonight and tomoro will be easy to get in, as he was HIGHLY amused by my EWCM when I showed him this a.m. before he left for work LOL


----------



## JLM73

OMG Grrrr :growlmad: WTF??
Can someone tell me how the hell to make a f.txt file from being downloaded to my computer after EVERY reload or page I click??
I've never had this before! It's making a zillion txt file copies on my computer!!


----------



## gigglebox

I love how into the process he is. My hibs wasn't too interested haha. I didn't tell him when i was fertile either, just jumped him, so maybe take that approach? If he know it might be too much pressure...although no faking it with the cups lol


----------



## JLM73

Yea, I thot about that but he likes to be included, and will know something is up if I jump him 3 days in a row lol. not that he minds. He doesn't admit he feels pressured, but I know as it takes him for e v e r to finish lol. 
He is really good about telling me when he's close tho as ...ahem with nether kisses, I can't always jump in the saddle on time, and end up scooping some into the cup LOL.
He's not shy at all tho about ttc...he will ask ME "do you have the cup" when we start messing around LOL.
Hell I could just hand him a cup and say - duty calls! and he would come out 15 mins later and hand me a cup o goo lol. OMG if I brought my microscope for ferning he would set up a lab :rofl:
He saw the opk I left on the toilet top last night - as he came home RIGHT after I poas, and I couldn't move it- and he was like "so it's go time?" LOL
I love him so - silly arse. the test line was BARELY showing. Holding now to take another in case the soy/cohosh combo makes my opks squirrely and/or due to the fact we will be apart my usual pre O day :(
I've been crampy since ystrdy but I'm sure it's the supps.
Regardless, my mission is to get as much :spermy: up in the Hotpocket as I can from now (cd8) thru O day at least. 
Badly timed Man periods, and mom BS made use only DTD during fertile window last 2 months, so I don't want him thinking that is the only time I wanna :sex:

*Gigsey* I am soooooo happy you are knocked UP !!! I keep having to look at your ticker!!

On a side note - there are a zillion mosquitos at hubs place!! Literally ALL day! Everytime I go out ( recycle bin, laundry room etc) A couple come in! grrr
I I gave up swatting them and just spray them now when I see one fly near me LOL- they drop like rocks.
Still ZIKA eeeeek!!!:shock:


----------



## pacificlove

J, yay for ewcm and Internet. Glad to hear the piercitfell out.

Campn, rest up well. Fx it won't be long for you now!

Mrs G, I was definitely hungry too but didn't want to get up for fear of waking up even more. I debated the bananas for a snack.
I was up for well over an hour too, once back asleep I had odd dreams. 
Hubby gave me a rounded screw to put in my mouth during oral?? Wtf! Then I grabbed a bigger one when I went to jump on top of him. Messed up...
Good thing he's coming home tonight, and hopefully I won't be too tired for a good round.


----------



## claireybell

Eeee your getting closer Camps!!! Come on baby camperoon, make your debut <3

Glad your piercing fell out J :thumbup: fab on the natural EWCM!!! Get some jiggy in hehe!! 

MrsG what times your scan? Or your there now.. Im sure they are still boys & willy dangly bits are hard to miss on a scan i guess.. but if not, you will still be overjoyed :) looking forward to a piccy! Hope the Subway was yummers lol


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:-k Waaaay early I know, but I totally have a lil girl vibe for you hun!!

Thx all


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs your moms response is adorable. I can't wait to tell our parents!! 

Campn that sounds so promising!! wishing you a smooth delivery love! Your sweet baby girl will be here in no time!


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs do you have a gender preference! I kind of agree with jlm I'm feeling girly for you!


----------



## StillPraying

JLM did you figure out the text download thing??? It's doing it on my phone!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I def have a girl preference, but will of course be happy with another boy. 

Sometimes i hate the ads on this site.


----------



## gigglebox

Double post


----------



## TexasRider

Glad the piercing fell out J. Hope this cycle is it for you!

Camp- not long now! I bet you are so excited and ready to meet your little one!

Afm I have some ewcm today but haven't been BDing much. Between sickness and tiredness from work I don't have high hopes this cycle but maybe that's for the best since I would rather not be newly pregnant on our cruise. I would be about 8 weeks IF I got preggo this cycle. Now the October cycle wouldn't be as big of a deal since I would only be 4 weeks preggo if I got pg that month since the cruise is Oct 27-31 of course that's when my AF is supposed to come argh.... Last pregnancy I didn't start getting sickness till about 8 weeks.


----------



## JLM73

*Still* no :growlmad:
I've never had this f.txt download prob before and REALLY tired of deleting them all grrr


----------



## mrs.green2015

Quick update. Got a few pics but of course they weren't very helpful to the tech lol but both definantly boys!! 

Also about Florida and Zika. My doctor asked about my travel plans and advised me not to go there! Makes me worry for you ladies down there!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, so both are still boys? ;) Post pics if you feel like it!
I don't get to see ours until the end of the month, right now the mw and I just poke at the baby to figure out position :haha:

And scary stuff about that Zika virus. Did you have any plans to go down there?


----------



## JLM73

Cd 7 and 8 opks for no good reason lol
Hoping my ewcm hangs around 5 more days
 



Attached Files:







20160909_164249-1.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Idk J, looks like it's starting to get close...


----------



## FutureMrs

Im with gigs JLM doesnt look like your too far off!

Anyone check their cervix in early pregnancy? I feel like mines a bit low and firmish? It seems to still change positions all day, is that ok?


----------



## pacificlove

I agree j, couple of days tops for your positive opk. 

Future, pretty sure I stopped feeling up there as soon as the bfp hit... Sorry I am no help, but I would think that things are constantly changing.

Yesterday I spent 45 minutes grooming the dog and paid for it with achy sleep. I have a feeling digging up a few pounds of potatoes just did me in again. Good thing hubby is coming home, hopefully he can adjust the back.
Tomorrow we plan to do some fencing to keep the goats in better. I was looking forward to it, but I doubt my back will like it.:(


----------



## DobbyForever

Caught up but oh man I am too tireddddd to reply so will reply later


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm concerned that my temp isn't rising and even though my opks are definitely negative they seem way too dark for 1 and 2dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, isn't temping not as reliable when you have bad sleep, a warm bedroom, stress, etc?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok. Mini reply.

Campn. You are so having her in the next few days!

J lol that you remind my crazy sperm math. Those opks do look quite dark but is it just because they are dry? In any case glad you got some killer cm! And agreed it's wonderful how involved hubs is.

PL don't work too hard

Gigs I would run it by him first and see his he feels. Or maybe do a re-enactment? 

Greenie yay for more pics! Sharing is caring!

Future you were worried about cervix. Wish I knew but my cervix is ever not present except during bd when it's hanging low.

If I missed you I am sorry


----------



## DobbyForever

pacificlove said:


> Dobs, isn't temping not as reliable when you have bad sleep, a warm bedroom, stress, etc?

Yeah and that worries me too. My pre O temps are low. And the only time they were this I was so stressed my o was jacked/anovulatory. =\. The worst is I can't temp tomorrow. SO goes on a long ride bright and early so we have a 5am breakfast date, a full hour before temp time.

1dpo was my sleep deprived which usually yields a slightly higher temp and today I woke up late


----------



## mrs.green2015

My boys! Baby A did not want us to get a profile shot ao we for him facing down.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sorry baby a was being a poop and not smiling for the camera. Love the pics! They grew so fast! It's crazy.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, temp anyway and maybe adjust it if need be?

Pl, you are working to hard! Take the hint from your body and relax! That said, i'll be in your boat soon enough...not long before the sun rises and sets while hubs is at work, which means i'll be sole caretaker of the quackers :/ 

Told the inlaws tonight. They were very excited! My MIL was kind of smiling saying "[My sister] is going to be so upset"--her sister is suuuper jealous as she has one son who is in his 40's and never wants kids haha


----------



## gigglebox

Also, MIL told des he's going to be a big brother, and he said again tonight, "i want a sister!" <3 consider my heart melted. I'm going to have some serious gender disappointment if it's a boy! Not really...but probably a little. Ugh i feel guilty saying that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gender disappointment is real and don't feel bad admitting to it. I know you will love your bub no matter what, and that's what matters. Look at Tyler on Teen Mom. He was soooooo bummed when they found out it was a girl. But he loves that baby. I am pulling for a girlie for you though!


----------



## campn

I've only read this last page so I apologize in advance! 

Dobby, my BFP cycle I didn't get that temp jump until a day or so later, which is weird and I still don't understand but it happens, I obviously ovulated through! It's probably like what pacific said!! 

Pacific, I agree hun, rest up! I hated being told to rest, but then my body was like, sister you better listen and rest. I just feel so guilty and useless if I sit around doing nothing and feel so unproductive! 

Green, oh such sweet sweet pictures! The profile on baby B is so darn cute! Button nose!!

Gigs, glad the announcement went great! I was pretty set on girl too, I would have taken it pretty hard if it was another boy, but I know over time I wouldn't have cared at all, I actually started mourning not having my little Ben all over again, I know you'll be more than fine whatever you get, but I hope you get your girl! Des could be on to something! 

Not much going on here, but pressure and lots of BHs, I actually had trouble typing all this up cause I couldn't breathe! I hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## JLM73

Just back from a night out with hubs- he always does this! Gets cranky later in the night cuz he's tired and gets snippy- I don't DO snippy...No reason for it as a grown ass man able to communicate and think before speaking.

Anyhoo HAD a great time before that - was a dog event downtown, then his fave pub, then ate at a cajun restaurant, then he surprised me saying - let's go to a Drag Show!
Sure I'm game- well we got there like 2+ hrs before show, and he was like 8 drinks in from before ( he's 6 ft over 300 lbs so he can take it but was def waaaaay tipsy)
I told him I was driving and for once he didn't argue which tells me he was waay gone lol. He started complaining that we still had an hour for the drag queen show and I was like -um YOU wanted us to come here! SOoo he hung in there- I am waaaay smaller than him but my tolerance is def much higher lol- I only had 2 drinks at the pub, and 1/2 of one at dinner knowing he was going deep.
Anyhow drag show was pretty good, crazy of course, but he wanted to leave before the end. ( It was Bear night lol) 
So as we are leaving I feel a COLD wet hand on my arm and half jump half pull away, and this young girl says - Hi OMG your hair is so cool, I really like it , and you are gorgeous, and I really LOVE your hair!...I exchanged some small talk and thanked her, complimented her lip ring, and said we were leaving and she hugged me...happy folks in there. 
Hubs thot it was someone I knew. LOL I'm like umm NO I am in your town not mine!
Then relayed the convo to him since he stood by for the whole thing, but apparently didn't listen:roll:
He thot he was driving and I was like um NO considering your blood alcohol is still up whether you feel it or not, and if either of us go down, I am thinking Teacher gets DUI makes a worse headline LOL.
Anyhow, home now and he got snippy I took too long to open the door- grrr- mosquitos ALL over it and yea, ZIKA grrrr....Then his jackass jack russell knocked all kinds of furniture over, and wouldn't stop barking ( a habit hubs encouraged and is annoying as F)....so needless to say I am not EVEN in the mood for BD....
ugh, rinse and repeat of last month.
I expect a + opk in the next couple days....WTF is it with dudes doing DAS ( dumb ass sh*t) right when we need to BD???


----------



## campn

J, what a night hun! I'm sorry your hubby was snippy, like what the hell, do men not outgrow the "grocery shopping tantrum" phase ever!? You're going out to a club man, mellow out! I've never been to a drag show, heck I've barely been to a regular club or bar, I'm just too boring and I get so uncomfortable so fast! 

They haven't found any mosquito infected with zika in Florida yet, or any sick babies even so honestly, I feel like it's really not that much of a threat like I thought, plus it's cooling off AT LAST so it's not going to be something you've to deal with hopefully J! Until then, doesn't hurt to use bug repellent, I do cause I swell up if I get bit!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Green, i'm such an ass hat, didn't even comment on your pic!!! Your bous look so cute already! I always wonder i how they are in the womb is a reflection of thwir personality...like maybe your one little boy will be more shy.

J, wth?! I hope after you posted that he chilled the f out and you got your bd. if not, maybe morning bd?

Campn, did you know the term for people allergic to mosquito bites is skeeter syndrome? Ha! Des has it, but fortunately now they just swell up. They used to swell and then blister.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy 5am selfish post

I don't think I ovulated. Temp was 97.7 at 5 (an hour 15 before temp time). I adjusted, but I know in my heart that doesn't change that much from 5 to 6 because I used to temp at 5. Even adjusting, only 97.95 at 3dpo is way too low


----------



## Breeaa

Green! What a beautiful ultrasound! So happy you got to see them even if baby a was being stubborn. Congrats on the half way mark!!

Gigs, I hope you get your girlie too! How sweet that des wants a sister. <3 My ds wanted a baby brother and cried on the phone when we told him it was a girl. Oh broke my heart but he loves his baby sister so much.

Campn, sending you labor vibes! You're so close!

I'm rooting for your bfp dobs. 

I didn't fead all all pages as I am backed up and I'm rocking a baby at 530am. Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- I don't know if this will be any consolation but 97,95 is about the highest my post-o temps ever got, including when I'm on progesterone. Plus, the cycle with my first suspected cp (2 fpl and AF 4 days late), my temp took 5 DAYS after ovulation to start rising higher than 36,0 C! My reproductive specialist told me to stop stressing about temps; there are just SO many factors that influence them. It seems to me that you did O going by your increased temps and + opk; fx that it's the case! I still recommend baby asprin! X


----------



## DobbyForever

J maybe the ttc pressure is subconsciously messing with him so he is more tense l these when you get to O time? I remember you mentioning he gets anxious about the finishing part/worrying he won't perform. He should be way more careful drinking and driving. That's a fantastic way to lose his credential. They are very intolerant of that because we are government employees.

Bree! Loooooove the profile picture!!!! Hope you got to go back to bed!

Campn I vote like Monsay. Maybe Tuesdat. But me thinks soon :). Sorry you couldn't breathe :(

Green I was wondering the same as gigs. I wonder if baby a will be more shy once he's born.

Gigs you said something I wanted to say something about but niw I forgot haha


----------



## JLM73

Thx all- I burnt off energy cleaning a bit last night and managing dogs, then took a hot shower...I was in NO mood when I got out, but he was being luvey dovey:roll:
He did ask if I was OK before the shower as I was sweeping like a mad woman :haha:
I just said no, the boys are annoying me ( which is what we call the dogs lol)
HIM included I wanted to say, but was trying to keep BD lines open.
We DID actually BD:sex: and mind you dude is 53 with minor health issues so "things" sometimes take finagling, but for the FIRST time ever, he "finished" INSIDE with no finagling:shock:
He even pointed it out lol
So hoping that is the new trend, as the more he stresses, the worse it makes things when we DTD, even tho we always get it done- takes much longer.
So here's to hoping last night's BD got his mind straight to "finish" inside everytime, so we can skip some of the cupping:thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Fern! I'm just used to going above to like 98.0-98.5 range. My temps overall are lower. The nights are cooler but idk. I feel really off lately about this cycle. I was so sure this was it but then my gut changed around cd 10. But the pattern (not numbers) does look consistent with previous Os and I get an O of cd 20 for all settings, and FAM and research give crosshairs

Although I do feel better because I noticed my periods were normalizing and this pattern fits my pre twins pattern more than my post twins
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot J!!! Sounds like he is on the way to knocking you up!


----------



## JLM73

I agree *Dobber* he usually stresses finishing/pleasing me, but I think the drinking made him more snippy sarcastic- which I always call him on- along with the long day and ttc pressure.

Just to clarify he did NOT drink and drive- I wasn't gonna let him ( damn car is push button start with Fob) so not like I can take the keys, but there was no complaining, he went right to the passenger side after I made the comment about Teacher DUIs on the news lol.

He kept saying he was sober and I was like NO hell your not! The body processes alcohol at a rate of .015 per hour....you had like 3 drinks and 5 shots....you are NOT sober even if you feel like it you wouldn't pass a breathalizer!:growlmad:

So all is good now. We are headed to the :gun: range so hubs is in the gun safe unloading the arsenal lol. Dude is ready for the Zombie apocalypse lol he is an expert marksman- so we are taking 3 rifles a shotgun and 3-4 handguns :shock:
Back later!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey now! My car has a push to start button! Lol jk I know what you mean. I'm glad he has you to balance out the snippy man child moments.

HF! Do you have a gun bag thing? That's a lot of guns to carry lol

My friend posted a picture saying legal gun owners have like 12m hubs and 12 trillion rounds of ammo so if we had a gun problem then the country would definitely know sbout it lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Guns are the biggest stress reliever ever! Plus you feel totally badass when you leave the range. Between the two of us we have quiet a few. 

Campn- it sounds like you're getting close. How ya feeling today?

Gig- gender disappointed is totally real so don't feel bad at all. Love the announcements! So glad Des is so excited too. 

Bre- you're little girl is absolutely beautiful!! Love your pic. 

I'm forgetting people but I can't remember. 

As far as them having personalities our tech yesterday said she's met lots of twins after delivery and they have similar personalities that they had on the ultrasound so I fully expect Baby B to be a trouble maker and baby A to be my sweet shy boy.


----------



## Jezika

Hi lovelies. Sorry, been a bit bizzay with school and stuff.

Green - Can't believe how much they've grown! Remind me, have you thought of names yet? I feel like yes? Also, glad it looks like you'll finish work earlier.

Dobs - My post-O temps were always slow to rise. Maybe the fact that this cycle has been weird and different is a good sign?

PL - You need to start a reality show about your farm life. Also, I went to Thyme Maternity yesterday and was disappointed they didn't have any discounted stuff instore 'cause it was a small store, but I did buy some nice jeans for the fall. $70 with tax, but whatevs. More important to be comfy. Also, what are you birth plans? Will you have meds/epidural? Can't remember whether you said.

Gigs - Aww how cute is Des for wanting a sis'. Don't worry - if you find out it's a boy you'l have a lot of time convincing him how awesome it will be to have a bro (and it really will be).

J - 3 drinks and 5 shots!? Holy hell! Thank goodness you were there to dissuade him. Scary stuff. When are you testing btw?

Breea - Your profile pic is just adorable! Honestly, I wonder all the time how people get their babies into perfect poses like that. Do they need to be heavily sedated and carefully positioned (jk!!!)?

Campn - Can't believe you're so close! Soon you'll meet Juliette and she'll get to see her beautiful new room, eek! I'm gonna guess... idk... Wednesday morning. I always guess too early and I would guess later but I'm thinking 3cm dilated means it'll happen pretty soon?

Future - I will personally never try to interpret cervical position ever again. The few times I checked during TTC, I had now idea what was what and it never made sense. The few times I checked in first tri, it was nothing like it was supposed to be, but Google said it changes all the time. I think it's really nothing to be concerned about, esp. as long as u/s shows cervical length is fine.

Sorry if I forgot anyone!


----------



## Jezika

As for my updates:

- I successfully defended my Master's thesis week, yay! But I do have some "minor" revisions to make. When one of my committee members mentioned he noticed my dedication to Matilda in my acknowledgments section, I started crying(!). A lot.

- Had midwife appt on Thur. Like PL, I am now having them every two weeks. Speaking of PL, I can't believe we are so close! Also, I was measuring at 29 weeks instead of 27+4 which is what I really was, which only put me two weeks behind you!?!? I know that's still fine, but I KNEW baby was probably big. Luckily my GD screener came back negative though. Not entirely convinced, but oh well... I guess I can keep eating copious amounts of dessert.

- I preordered the iPhone 7 Plus. My friend is a ninja with the best ways to get it early, so we avoided site crashes by ordering through the App Store app on my phone. Gonna pick the phone up instore on the 16th. I have a neat little half-hour timeslot to pick it up (and might even guilt people with my bump into letting me go ahead in the timeslot lineup?). I just need to figure out now whether I want to pay full price for the phone or invest hours and hours in phone calls to my phone company (Rogers - cue booing from Canadians) to try to get a two-year contract that doesn't end up costing me more than my current plan + outright phone cost. All the starting plans seem to be $100+ for the iPhone 7, which is ridiculous! I would actually be paying $500 EXTRA for the phone over the two years than if I bought it outright from Apple (because my contract is much cheaper right now). It's daylight robbery, I tell you. Phone plans are so much cheaper in the UK (no idea what they're like in the US... probably cheaper too). Anyway, rant over. It's my graduation present to myself either way...

- One of my cats (the good-looking asshole) keeps getting into a box of Matilda's clothes, and he chewed through the netting of a beautiful little tutu thing that by BFF bought for her. That piece of sh*t.

- Been having more orgasms during sleep. Still nothing on BD front. Maybe I will dress as a pregnant nun for Halloween after all.

- Still so hot and humid here. I cannot bear it. I have hated every moment of summer and cannot believe I am looking forward to fall and winter.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- will eBay change your due date? My doc said after the first scan they won't change my due date at all because babies grow at different rates. So even if I measured two weeks ahead they wouldn't care lol


----------



## Jezika

I'm not sure eBay has any say in my reproductive affairs (lol) but you're right - I don't think it changes my due date. I do wonder whether she'll be "ready" a bit sooner, though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez you are killing it

And I feel you re asshole cats. I kept my prom dresses for sentimental value in closed dress things in a closet. I decided to donate them but no no my cat had ripped her way into the bags and tore them to shreds. I guess she decided if I couldn't wear them again then nobody would :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hi ladies!

I've been down with the cold so apologies for not keeping up. I just went for a quick pre-dinner nap at 4pm and woke up in the dark four hours later - oops. Tiredness is kicking my ass.

Jez - yay for masters and new phone! Boo to the cat.

Dobs - I'm no chart reader but does a dip followed by a sharp rise like that not usually signal ovulation? I trust opks more anyway and those were definitely positive!!

Campn - any niggles yet? Baby watch, woohoo!

PL - second what others said - rest up as much as possible. You're more prone to injuries right now and that's the last thing you want for going into labour. Lol @ goats making the paper.

J - glad the bar came out naturally. We've cut them out of people before in similar situations and it ain't pretty. Lip heals quick though. Any more opks?

Future - I've never checked cervix at any point so nooooo idea. I'd imagine like the rest of your body it's pretty up and down right now though. I doubt it'll tell you anything useful now til it is labour time!

Ah... I forget. Sorry everyone else, I'll get you next time.

AFM - Nat is back home with an official asthma diagnosis as we already guessed. Summer is most definitely over - it was beautiful and sunny today and warm in the sun but bitterly cold when the wind hit. I kind of feel as if yet again we had barely any summer before it was over again. I'm sure it used to be better than this. Oh well, hashtag scottish problems. Bring on Halloween! 

I'm fat, sick and nearly dead. Maternity clothes are down from the loft. I can't remember the last time I ate anything green. Nipples hurt, which is new! First midwife appointment on Monday.

DH has picked out our new car, since we need a seven-seater again now. Not sure where we're supposed to find £12k to pay for it, but it is beautiful for sure.. A shiny black Honda Crossroads.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, boo on the cat but glad to hear your thesis was well taken!! 
I can't believe you didn't find any good offers at thyme maternity. But now that you now your sizes, shop online, maybe there's a few good jeans offers there?
Feels so real when you hit 30 weeks, doesn't it? My belly was measuring spot on this week, have you gained much weight so far? I can keep on eating too, only gained 6lbs so far, but mw wasn't concerned.
As for birth plan, we are headed for the mw center. However I have to wait out the ultrasound at the end of the month just to be sure we can do that. Mw has already given me all the reading and supply lists for an out of hospital birth. What about you?

We only got 1/3 of the fencing done today, the stupid auger wasn't working so it slowed us down significantly.

Mrs G, can't remember if I commented but awe on those boys!!


----------



## JLM73

*G-Mama*:blush: apologies! So rude of me not to tell you how Friggin CUTE and adorable your boys are!! I love the personality thing. My surro twins are opposite in utero! The one that was crammed under my ribs and never showed her face is the talkative feisty one, and the one that was down low all wiggles, and always showed her face- stuck out her tongue etc is the shy one LOL.

Hubs and I have had a busy day from Gun range to Eat, then 2 trips to home depot to get back porch light switch changed to an Outlet/switch combo so we could run a cord to a MUCH needed bug zapper!
Gah the mosquitos around the door here!
Then he re wired the outside laundry room light so we can SEE now when we go in there lol:roll: How the hell he's gone all these years without these things!?!?

I am Soooooo glad to finally have a hubby that can FIX things! I swear I did it all my prev 2 marriages!
So he has declared he will do ALL yardwork ( other than landscape whiich I claimed) and thank GOD as I hate doing grass/weedeating etc) and he does all our electrical repairs! 
I handle all the plants/flowers, painting, decor, cooking, and general housekeeping.
He is good about doing his own laundry, and helping with the dogs tho:thumbup:
He's in the bath now...def need some :sex: in ( hehe I have dangled the carrot to keep him BDing daily by telling him there is a good chance of having a girl with our current BD timing:shrug: which is true) He's like :shock: REALLY!?
lol...he's funny. But we both agree any girl of ours has to be a badass like momma- no foofy girls! He said she will tell ppl " My daddy has a shotgun....and I know how to USE it!" lol
So I can live with a rough and tumble girl:smug:

*Jez* YAY on thesis!!! and Iphone pre order!
I am not testing other than opks- I am cd 9 and would normally O cd13, but with the Black Cohosh will see...damn forgot to get preseed! grrr

My opk today was the same if not a bit lighter than ystrdy and my pee was SUPER concentrated! I can smell the antibiotic or the cohosh in my pee :sick: so gross!

I just plan to keep trying to get :spermy: daily until O confirmed ( and I forgot to temp today :doh:)

Off to paint for a bit, then jump hubs!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh happy hubs jumping J ha ha!! My SO does all weeding/cutting lawn as i hate doing it aswell! I like to just sit in the garden NOT work in it lol! Check you ladies out with the gun firings!! Id be too scared to hold a hand gun eek im a woos :shock: 

Anyday now Camps eeeep!!! :hugs: sending good smooth natural labour vibes your way!

Tiredness is a killer bless you M&S.. Embrace the pg symptoms & hormones, dont feel bad about napping as sometimes its the only thing that works that you can function in pg! Yay for new 7 seater :thumbup: 

Aww Gigs thats so sweet, bless Des & no pressure lol! Gender disapointment is real so dont feel bad about anything! I had it with Riley & a lil bit with Nuala, although i was shocked & thrilled it was a Girl, there was a small part of me that was gutted it wasnt a boy as thats what we are used to, im feeling girly vibes for you though :) Riley kept saying he wanted a sister aswell! 

Awwww lovely scan pics MrsG! Hehe always one mischievious babe that wont cooperate lol! Your half baked yay!! 

Well done on school thesis Jez!!

Breea i LOVE your avatar pic! Hope she & yourself are doing well & your catching some zzzzZ's between nightfeeds ! Have you got any routine down yet? I havent eek! Im scared as Riley officially starts school this week on Friday :shock: 

We had some newbie baby & family pics done 2 wks ago just like yours Breea, still awaiting them to be finished & edited! Excited hehe!! 

Doing 03:30 night feed zzzZ! Me & SO have been arguing last couple of days about crap & nothing really, he says im miserable & hes being no help! With crappy sleep & Riley adding to the stress it kinda just blew up in our faces & screamed at him about how he would feel tired & hormonal & not wanting to do alot if he was feeding a baby himself, then i had the comment ' you dont HAVE to bf' asshole! Her thrush in mouth still lingering around so shes more whiney, but she doesnt settle that well when SO tries to soothe her with cuddles so he doesnt really cuddle her much now :( probs a bonding issue but made me feel crap about the bf comnent, butt face!! Rant over Lol

Dobs you def ovulated as you got the temp rise :)


----------



## Jezika

J, you're so lucky to have a hubs that can fix things. Quite rare these days, I swear... at least that's the case with all the men I've dated :blush:

Claire - sorry you and SO have been arguing. I can only imagine it's tough at the moment so it's probably quite normal. I worry about similar things happening with DH, like him not getting how hard it is. Will you share the pro pics when you get them? Would love to see.

M&S - Aww I hope you have more energy soon. I couldn't believe how shattered I was in first tri, and I didn't even have kids to look after, nor was I sick. Hopefully it'll be better in a few weeks. Hope Nate is on the mend too and the asthma will be easy to handle.

PL - yeah I was thinking of ordering from the website now that I know my size, but the different styles I tried on fit very differently, plus I only get free shipping if I spend over $99, so I'd be mad if I ordered something, paid for shipping and then it wasn't good. It's okay, though; my friend bought me some other maternity pants for my bday, so I'm hoping to get by with too. As for my birth plan, no real idea yet and whenever I briefly mention it my midwives are like, "Oh, we'll discuss that nearer the time." But I'm thinking epidural in hospital. I'm not shy about wanting pain relief. FX you get given the all clear at your scan re: placenta position! Oh, and I can't believe you've only put on 6lbs, woman! If I were you, I'd take that as a sign to be eating ALL the pies! I've put on over 20lbs I think, and most (but not all) of it seems to be belly. I wonder if I have a lot of fluid or something (and of course I worry about that).

Uh, I've realized we've not seen Shae lately. I think last time I read a post from her she was having a tough time with SO. Hope she's okay. Shae, if you're reading this, holler at us!


----------



## Jezika

P.S. The hypochondriac in me wants to share that since I got pregnant I've had these kind of grey wartlike things on my bump, like four of them. They do look like skin tags but they're super flat (not hangy) and feel kind of dry and scaly. Not sure if it's only like that because my belly skin is stretching them flat. Anyway, one big one on the bottom side of my belly has been dry for a while so a few weeks ago I picked it (couldn't resist) and it kind of got a tiny bit bloody and scabbed over along the edge that I picked. Just checked it out again today with a mirror and it's got a couple of tiny black specks on the edge of it. Surely that can't still be scab from weeks ago? My paranoid mind is like, "is it cancer?!" The only thing making me feel better is that I have three other similar ones that are a bit smaller and don't have the black bits (but I also didn't pick them), so I'm hoping they're all the same benign thing, whatever they are. Can anyone relate?


----------



## campn

Jez, here if you do the monthly plan and trade in your older iPhone you get $650 that goes towards your bill! It's a new promo thing since companies are starting to get too competitive and literally hand out phones for free! 

J, glad you got a guy who does yard work! I couldn't do nothing outside, I hate outside and getting dirty, especially in this Florida weather! Now lovebugs have come back, those are so gross, so not just the mosquitos, but at least they don't bite! 

Claire, huge hug! It's the lack of sleep, tell hubby even if she was bottle fed you'd still be getting up and losing sleep, he shouldn't disrespect the fact that you're trying to do a beautiful thing, he should be supportive! DH and I also had huge fights cause I felt like I was doing everything and he was all checked out. Juggling two is even harder! I'm sure there will be lots of arguing when Juliette is here... It's a pretty hard phase but it'll pass hun! Sorry you're still dealing with thrush, I remember it really doesn't go away easily. <3 watching Netflix helped sooooo much with the night feeds! 

So not much going on here! I've no idea how I can walk around dilated to 3 and not go into labor! Her head is so so low it hurts so much! I hope she doesn't come tomorrow though, I realized it'll be 9/11 and I don't want that to be her birth date. Also hospitals are super packed during the weekend! So yeah next week hopefully, but obviously it's all up to her!


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* :hugs: Sorry your man caught the Man Period! They just DON'T get alot of what we gp thru Sooooo frustrating!!!!
Hubs was a we snippy and impatient for the HOURS of electrical work we were doing, and I called him on it several times- yes it was hot, and he was tired, and stressing not getting shocked blah blah- but several times (being an ex firefighter) I would suggest a better way to do something, or ask if he wanted A instead of B and he seemed to debate just for the sake of LOL.
I held my wrath and just checked his attitude and voice tone each time - He does suffer anxiety so I am getting used to his minor frustrated moody times:roll:
I just approach it like I did with my patients lol. 
I must admit it felt damn good to say Seeeee! everytime HIS plan for something fizzled and what I suggested 45 mins prior ended up working Brill :smug::haha:
Very sorry your dude is NOT getting the struggle....Perhaps WAKE his ass up EACH time Nuala wakes you, and wake him AGAIN when you get back to bed just for 1 night's taste of how it feels to be sleep deprived!
I did that to mom once with my insomnia lol.

On a side note, my hubs is so cute hehe, I'm typing away in the dark ( early a.m.) as I am up to get brkfst made and pack to go back to the witch's lair for a day 1/2, and he's sound asleep with his hand on my knee.
As I said before ( and since I found some medical papers he had filed in the family room) he apparently has diagnosed depression and anxiety- poor guy :(
So it's a nightly thing that he literally cuddles me alllll night, or will wake long enough to put a hand on me then fall back asleep lol. Too funny.

AFM Hubs was super apologetic after his snippiness- as I had the cold shoulder going, but I wasn't bothered really- just making a point - and as we sleep nekki ( I've only started this since him and only when with him) BD is easy enuff to muster :haha:
I didn't have to do more than come from the shower and "slowly" oil my skin up ( I don't use lotion) but hibs was all touchy feely - he knows we needed to BD but also he is very affectionate, and I could tell was trying to get back in good graces LMAO
Anyhoo- let's just say we got the BD in - and it was ALOT in the hot pocket LOL
Did I mention he was trying out new moves and O M G ...amaze-balls :cloud9:
He is funny after too - he always starts reviewing how much he felt come out, and how forceful etc :roll: Teachers hehe
I'm just glad he is not stressing TTC atm and is finishing INSIDE not cupping, and oddly:-k even tho he "hangs out" in the vajay for 5 mins or more to ensure "the boys" as he calls the :spermy: stay in there, I have NOT had any leakage afterward!
Like nothing leaks out for hours! Good thing I guess ( oh and further early a.m. TMI) I am soooo glad his man juice does NOT have a rank ass smell like usual- mild I would say :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

:roll: Side note - Reallly regretting not temping ystrdy a.m. ( forgot and multi wake ups) I slept fine last night but temp is MUCH higher than 2 days ago!?
Not quite where my post O temps usually are (low 98's) but this surely will baffle FF grrrr... I opk'd the last several day, ystrdy did one at 1 pm and another at 10 pm only because my cervix is already high, med-soft and open for sure, with ewcm....WTF? And they are absolute negs. Like the testline is not even half the strength of the controls.
At least I know the gate is open for the :spermy: so they damn well better be waiting on the eggy! I am cd10 now, normal O cd13...honestly hoping I O at least a day early given all the supps!

**Anyone know if antibiotics mess up opks? I just thought of that as I can SMELL it in my urine! ewww! especially the concentrated pee for opks


----------



## StillPraying

Jlm I wouldn't think they'd mess up opks, although I know some can affect O date, but since your temping I think you're good with that :shrug: lol maybe consult the dr google.....does he have to be on medication for anxiety/depression? My DH struggles with it to, but his reaction to most things is to pretend I don't exist or be angry, so I think you got the better side with your dh :) 

Clairey :hugs: I've been in your shoes girly. I just kept repeating in my head "this too shall pass". It's so hard when you're so tired. I also caved and asked family to come stay so I could take naps!

Campn sorry you're in that uncomfortable stage. Have you tried squats? I did like sumo squats with dd1 and it wasn't as uncomfortable as walking.


----------



## Fern81

Green- missed your baby piccie for some reason; gorgeous boys! My sister has identical 1yo twin boys and they have such different personalities. It's a joy to get to know them better as they are growing up. 

Campn- eeekkkk! Hope you are doing ok. X

Jezika- no help on the tummy skin issues hun but congrats on your master's!


----------



## claireybell

Jez, i bet its pg hormones making your skin do odd things! I had weird skin patches & random spots & skin tags on my neck, its strange! Both happened when pg with Riley aswell as Nuala but they just 'disapeared' within 2wks of having them both?!! If your worried, could always get Dr to have a quick look?

I have to say this was the 'after bit' of having a baby i was dreading & tiredness really does make you get at each other! The first 6 months or so of Riley being born was awful! Most people say it brings them together but i think it pushed me & SO apart, we rowed so much we almost split it was crazy?!! I think because we werent having 'us time' as its all on baby! But obvs we sorted it out, i was scared its gonna happen again but fx'd this zzzzZ stage will be over in a few wks when she drops a night feed.. Im hoping Lol!


----------



## claireybell

Camps i hope baby stays in & doesnt arrive 9/11.. All aches n pajns will be relieved after miss juliette arrives :)

Awww bless your hubs J, falling asleep with his hand on your knee <3 haha love that oiling up your legs gets him thinking thngs for jiggy lol


----------



## claireybell

ooh the lady should be finishing editing baby/family pics tonight (Sunday eve) & she sent a quick pic of one she was currently doing.. Awwwww! Nuala was 16 days old here <3

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpspplchqri.jpeg


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, 16 days?! Hard to believe it's been that long!

Got a call from ob/gyn today, they're moving my scan up a week O_O so thursday after next. So soon!!! I'm nervous as heck already :(


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I agree omg!! over 2 weeks since Nuala came ????

So we go to BestBuy today ( electronics store) cuz hubs says he needs to "take care of a couple things" lol:roll:
He literally bought me a new lap top, as the battery in mine had a critical fail ( died) months ago, and I had to keep it on plug all the time- not portable and then the screen got cracked = lovely black dye lines across the entire left side - so I couldn't see some pages etc lol. I was sucking it up as the holidays are near and I would ratherfocus on my kiddos, and he got me a new laptop today!!
Like $300 but much better than my 4 yr old one, andhe tried to get me a new Samsung note but the recall replacements were not in stock...so he got DS a new tablet for now- he's so sweet!
Badside= our not even 1 day old bug zapper is no longer working grrrr:growlmad: so we will have to return it or use an older model double grrrr!

Anyhoo laptop and tablet wrking well, but OMG hubs soooo dropped the ball on TTC today! I still don't have a + opk, so not so worried but grrrr! Any other day hubs could "contribute to the cause" like a boss!
Today I was like "I need your services sir , in a cup or I can help"
Usually a cup invlolves him and phone porn....but omg, he said "help me" and I "finished THREE times and he stillllll could not put a thing in the cup, and was not at the point I could jump him to get it IN....:roll:
He said he was not feelin it....mom is here of course , which is WHY I said "go in the bathroom "
So NO manjuice for today, even tho FF says "am" it was literally 130 a.m., and I won't see him for over 36 hrs - grrrrr soooooo irritated!
I paid $25 for preseed Annnnnnd did the O before and allll WTF....
He apologized for letting me down, but honestly he was being distracted looking at the friggin TV every few mins! :growlmad:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs scans terrify me now too :hugs: just keep telling yourself that you get to see baby and try not to think past that!

Jlm sorry he didn't contribute! How close to O are you? I'm useless at reading charts.

AFM I got watery cm yesterday and today! :woohoo: I'm not sure if I'll o anytime soon but I'll take cm over all that bleeding! Today is 3 weeks post delivery and I only have the faaaiiintest positive still.


----------



## StillPraying

Ooohhh Clairey she is such a doll!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay still! I'm glad your body is starting to get back to normal. Yeah, when i was pregnant w/ DS they gave me a 15% of survival with a healthy child, so every ultrasound including and beyond 11 weeks was so terrifying. I would get nervous for appointments then brace myself for the worst news, only to feel relief and do it all again in 2 weeks. So i guess i'm a bit traumatized...but that's good advice, i just need to chill out and go with it and no over think what could be. 

J, bummer! What was on tv that was so interesting?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i hope you can Relax a bit durong this pregnancy, especially once you can feel baby start kicking. 

J, antibiotics mess with birth control pills which are hormonal. So maybe they could mess with o too since that is hormone based? My train of thought...

Jez, could you order online and return to the store if things don't fit?

Cb, that pic is so adorable!!

Sorry, don't remember much else that I read. Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## campn

My waters just broke an hour ago, heading to the hospital soon. Please send me thoughts and prayers, I'm a little scared.


----------



## StillPraying

Aaaagghhh campn I'm so excited for you! Don't be scared hun it's going to be great :hugs: I'm praying for you love. Just try to relax and sleep as much as you can in hospital! Keep her in till midnight so she can have a September 12 birthday. Post back when you can!


----------



## Jezika

Ah, Campn! Thinking of you! I'm sure all will be well <3


----------



## JLM73

*Campn*:wohoo: YAY!!!! I am soooo thinking of you my Florida buddy!!!
I can't believe Juliette is on her way finally!!
We did guess this wknd hehe, but I am sure you made 9-12:thumbup:
OMG can't wait for pics!!!
Hope all goes smoothly, and quickly!

*Gigs* I had the TV on in my room to muffle any :noise: lol
Our house is all tile and sound carries very well.
I purposely put it on Animal Planet River Monsters as hubs doesn't watch it...so of COURSE he starts watching it:growlmad:
He admitted he was distracted and asked for another channel- so I did the news, and he STILL kept looking/listening to the damn tv!

He literally has been able to "do his thing" with me sitting right next to him on the bed- by watching porn on his phone, which is WHY I suggested from get go that he do it that way in the bathroom ( I have the master bedroom). He was already in the damn bathroom when I suggested it but noooo he wanted me to help- and sorry- but I more than did my part!

*Still* I am using Black Cohosh this cycle, but my body seems to still O around cd12/13 no matter what I take, and Sunday was cd10 fro me, and I won't see him again till night of cd12:growlmad:
My goal was to get all the :spermy: in there I could this cycle, and even threw my die hard Team* Blue* timing out the window....and the ladies here can telll you that's :saywhat::shock::huh: for me lol.
I'm just aggravated as he knew well in advance he would need to get the cup thing done today to cover the 36 + hrs we will miss Monday into Tues, and tho I charted BD Fri and Sat - those were both "finishing" post midnights- so technically STARTED BDing Thurs/Fri nights, which was too early really for when I should O.
Today and tomorrow were the critical ones to cover cd12/13 O, as given LAST weeks performance/his work sched, he's too tired to do anything by 10 pm, and that's when we would be meeting up cd12...
Grrrr
He blamed it on doing it "2 days in a row" as well ( 24 hrs apart)- and I was like :saywhat: dude is known to go 5 days in a row no prob- so I know he was just stressing, and I try to keep it low key- but at 27 cycles dammit- GO time means Gooooooo! lol


----------



## claireybell

Camps arghhhhh im ooooober excited for you!!! It is scary but you will be fine, our bodies as females are made to have babies! :thumbup: Just remember theres drugs & epi if you want them!!! Praying for a safe & smooth labour hun! 

Omg J your hubs is so sweet! New Laptop & a Tablet for your son! Niiice hehee! We soooo need a new laptop uhh ours is sooooo slooooow - snails work faster! You still got x2 lots of jiggy in so far so thats fab! He probs feels bit weird bd'ing with you Mum in the house.. Understandable! Although, am i odd that it wouldnt bother me whilst ttc & id still want some Lol!! 

Yay for scan Gigs :) im sure it will be fine & everything looks fab n healthy!

Nuala is actually over 4wks old now, 5wks this Thursday :shock: crazy?!!! Shes chubbed out lots i think, mini chub rolls appearing on her thighs hehe love squidging them :haha:


----------



## JLM73

OMG BnB is annoying me!
First I get an autosave copy of f.txt file still EVERY time I post, refresh the page, or click a page! 
Second I noticed the "quick post" box is gone at the bottom of each page, which forces me to hit post reply = ANOTHER damn f.txt file autosave on my computer!! 
I JUST got this computer and don't need all these stupid files bogging it up!

OMG just remembered this computer is a Dell like my prev ones , but instead of the typical 500gigs memory, it came with 1 Terabyte:shock:
Crazy how tech is going up so fast!
Still gotta have hubs transfer my files from the old to this one
Luckily he's not at all jealous and totally understands my multi donor use in past couple years cuz I KNOW he will come across pics and info on them LOL
I kept a detailed file for each in the same folder as all my hpts /opk pics 

*Campn* hope you are cuddling your gal, and not having a prolonged labor:hugs:
Also you MUST tell the water break story! I never had mine break naturally so I am always fascinated by when and how someone's broke lol

I went to bed early so am up early bleh, but at least I got to speak with hubs before he starts classes for the day:thumbup: He kept saying he misses me :cloud9:
I'm sure as he's eating cereal and I typically make sure he has eggs over medium and toast, or sausage biscuits and gravy etc for breakfast :haha:
And I NEVER ate over easy/med eggs in my life! Thought they would be gross, they actually aren't bad, but I did have to master them, as I like mine well done and they cook FAST! Like 2 mins if that!:wacko:

I reallllly hope I get a semi pos / pos opk today, as I am now cd11, and usually O cd 13 ( cd 12 if early). I would feel alot better about the :spermy: lifespan if I get a +opk today.
not to mention I will be able to get some :sex: in tomoro night- and he better finish:gun:
He won't be able to blame it on mom, dehydrated, needs a days rest blah blah :ignore:

*CB* I can't believe little N is that old:shock:
I am glad she will start spacing her feeds and give mummy a break but :( my fave stage is when they are newborn and squishy and teeny!
Not the crying, restless, gassy, can't sleep part, just when they first come out and still curl up like they are in the womb when you snuggle them :cloud9:


----------



## JLM73

OK *Jez* you reminded me!
ROLLCALL!! Where's *Dobaliscious*?? and yea, what happened to *Shae*?? Busy with school perhaps?? And anyone know what happened to nurse *Flueky*?? Did she take a break? On another board???

And side note WTF is up with my temp?? I def had not a single +opk, and NONE even 1/2 as strong as control, so why is it up already?? I am wondering if it's the black cohosh?
Soy seemed to make my temps a bit higher but not like this!
I can't overlay my charts but looking at last 3 cycles, my immed post O temps shifted to 97.8, 97.9, 97.75...
From cd8 to cd 10 my temp shifted up .63 degrees up to 97.74!, and today is 97.69 still WTH??
If I stay up tomoro FF will for sure put my O day as cd8/9 which I don't think is right...
:-k even if I put out mult eggs which is totally poss using soy and cohosh, that would make the first egg 5 days early and immature, but still would have expected a +opk


----------



## gigglebox

Campn!!! Omg yay!!! I hope everything is going well/went well! I hope you're able to pm pics as I'm dying to see her and how she compares to the 3d scan <3 my water broke too with Des--isn't it gross?! J i'll type the story for you next time i'm in front of a keyboard.

Next time you're in the shower, fill your mouth up with water and close it (don't swallow). Then, just open your mouth so the water just spills out. That's exactly what your water breaking feels like lol. I didn't hear the infamous "pop" though.


----------



## JLM73

LOL Gigsey Just notice your "mood" = shocked LOL
I know when I worked in L&D the ladies who came in with their water broken ( never understood ppl saying "waters" broken...:huh: are there more than one water filled sac in there? lol I mean twins yea but with a singleton, weird)
Anyhoo those ladies had this initial gush, then constant trickling when they walked etc it seemed. 
I will say we had ALOT of ladies come in saying they thot their water broke ( usually preterm) wearing a pad and all, and when they checked the fluid with paper ( like a litmus paper) they were quite embarassed to find it was only pee that had trickled out :blush:
It was super common! I can immagine weak bladders and all that pressure causing it, but thankfully I have never had it with mine- not even the surro twins, but then twin A was crouching breech, never full head down- wish she had been as I would have been able to attempt vag delivery ( sigh)

:wohoo: OHHH!!! Forgot to mention- there are very few and far btwn birthing centers here in central FL, but there IS one in hubs city!!! We passed it, and it triggered a memory of a surrogate friend long ago mentioning that bcuz no docs vbac after 2 c sects here her and her hub were driving all the way to hubs city ( an hour away roughly).
I soooo hope this is our cycle as I am dying to tour the place and make sure they accept our insur ( at least partly hopefully) or have reasonable fees, and ensure they will VBA2C FX on that one or I will be a home birthing, neighbors calling 911 as they think I am being murdered next door mama:haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Pee stick porn! Positive opk today so I should O either today or at latest tomorrow. Hubs knee is hurting so if we get it in tonight I'm gonna have to be on top... Lord knows I'm too fat for that... It wears me out lol but I may have to suck it up and do it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Yay J!!! Why not tour it now?

Awww tex, get some!!!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yes m! I second that J! Camps do tell us how & where your waters popped.. Mine were broken in hospital, boring Lol! But when i thought they had all drained out, i stood up & more flew down my legs.. Just like a relaxed stood up pee ha ha

Nice positive OPK there Tex ;) jump on board that jiggy stick!!


----------



## claireybell

How you feeling Gigs?? Is your sickness more dya think than what it was with Des or stronger food aversions?


----------



## FutureMrs

Yay campn!!!! So excited for you!

Texas get some girl :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Ps. How do I get a ticker guys?


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, oh yes, i basicalky have mild nausea all day and i i don't eat, i feel faint and sick. So far this has been worse, symptom wise, than Des. With him pretty much all i had was acid reflux that was easily controlled with tums.


----------



## gigglebox

Also, i posted on first tri but no response...the balls of my feet have been killing me. I already hated my hardwood floors but do sooo much more now! Do y'all think this could be pregnancy related? Seems too early but i haven't done anything strenuous to injure them. Also i tend to step hardest on my heels and they feel fine :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Furture, click on any you see and like (or google it) andyou can create one on their websites, then you have to copy and paste the code into your signature. You access the signature in your user control panel tab ("user cp" at the top of the page)


----------



## JLM73

*FINALLLY!*wohoo
Just a hair off, so it will be positive by later today....annnnnnnd hubs couldn't finish ystrdy, and we are apart another 30+ hrs :growlmad:
Now i have to hope the :spermy: from 36 hrs and 60 hrs ago are /stay viable:roll: which puts me in Team Pink range, OR that I don't O before 30 hrs, which would put me more Team Blue with slim pink chance...
Either way I just hope we :brat: Catch the damn EGGGGG!
 



Attached Files:







20160912_115641-1.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JLM73

Tex :wohoo:
Get ta Ridin!!
Hoping mine looks like yers by tonight!
Hubs offered to drive to me again today, but I said no just tomoro right after he gets off work. I don't want the build up of having all the preseed, softcup, pre-BD O etc again today and having him not be able to finish due to mom being here[-X
Cuz i will choke him LOL


----------



## claireybell

J i have that theme tune in my head now 'catch the pigeon, catch the pigeon' lol but singing catch the eggy haha! Yay for positive opk ;)

Gigs just wondered as my pg was worse & more symptomatic this time than with Riley! Thinking as they say sometimes when carrying a Girl symptons can be stronger :) not sure on the painful foot thing though.. Have you googled to see if pg related ir just a random?!

Future, if you google pregnancy tickers, they direct you on their websites & then you copy n paste the link given into your signature on the cp page on BnB :thumbup:


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> My waters just broke an hour ago, heading to the hospital soon. Please send me thoughts and prayers, I'm a little scared.

Campn!!!! Good luck Hun! You'll do great. I'm so excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Campn wishing you all the best for an easy delivery! I'll patiently wait for your update ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- hope all is well and you're just taking in the beauty of Juliette and holding her close!


----------



## Breeaa

CB, routine???? What is a routine??? Lol we sort of have a routine down but it's difficult. Luckily they're old enough to dress themselves in the mornings. They do need lots of reminders to continue getting ready vs playing. 

Nuala I lovely! Newborn pics are the best. 

Yay for a scan date gigs! Woohoo! The first scan is terrifying but I'm sure all will be perfect! 

Fx J! Yay for the birth center! 

I had two giant pops when my water broke. It's was insane. They gushing water. &#55357;&#56881;Then as I was going more huge gushes. It was so much and so warm. Lol 

Ailee is almost 4 weeks. I'm so sad. Can't believe it's going so fast. I wish I could go back to being pregnant on that last day and do it all over. She's starting to smile at me now though, just barely. Her eyes are definitely blue, how strange that all three of my kids have blue eyes and I have brown. Dh has some strong genes. She loves being rocked and loved on and has the most pitiful cry when she wants to be cuddled. She's been sleeping ok, only a few nights a week I have to actually get out of bed to rock her. Otherwise it's boob in mouth and back to sleep. :haha: 

Oh and at 3 weeks she had already gained 2 lbs. chunky girl! She's probably at 10 lbs now. 

Hope you're all well. So excited to hear about your labor campn!


----------



## Fern81

Breeaa, Ailee is absolutely gorgeous. And Nuala too, Claire. I adore the cuddly innocent look of teeny tiny babies! <3


----------



## StillPraying

Tex woohoo for opk! Hope you get some or already got some! :sex:

Gigs that's a weird symptom, but it definitely could be, pregnancy does weird stuff to our bodies.

JLM sorry about the hubby's troubles. Do you think he's just stressed about ttc? 

Clairey I'm cracking up over "jiggy stick" :rofl:

AFM still random spotting and lots of watery cm. Not sure if I should bother with opks since I still have faintest + on hpt :shrug:


----------



## TexasRider

We got some this weekend. Saturday and Sunday to be exact lol if I can manage to go until my temp rise that will be good idk if I will
Be able to


----------



## gigglebox

Regardless tex, you're in with a chance!!!

Still, is the dr monitoring yoir hcg to make sure it's decreasing properly?


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* I have the same plan - minus today when hubs and I are separated:(
I plan to ride him like a circus pony until temp rise:haha:
Then I'll just ride him like a birthday party pony :rofl:

*Still* you can still get your LH surge AND O even with a bit of hcg on the tests, watery cm and spotting etc.
I personally would cause I'm a nosey control freak about my body lol

Hell if women get preg that first 4-6 weeks after having a full term baby, I am sure you will be right as raiin very soon :hugs:
Also- you are an amazing woman to be right back in the game after the loss:thumbup: Truly amazing- so proud of you!

*Gigawatt*1- I DEF think you are having a girl, and that's why the hormones are wreaking havoc already.:hugs:
On the foot issue- I tend to walk around both houses ( all tiled) barefoot, and my feet start to hurt after a while if I'm wallking/standing on the hard floor for a bit, but I went to walmart and got me some of those super cushy house shoes with cute stuff on them- the ones that are like 2" thick and fuzzy- so you literally are walking on a huge piece of soft foam, but like 2inches thick lol. I got a black pair with the Superman logo in bright Pink, but they say Super Woman. I LOVE them!
They are both silly and comfy, and warm in the winter for the cold flooring, but I find them not too hot for summer here in FL, as both houses have the a/c cranking all day btwn post meno mom and hubs literally has a built in heater lol ALWAYS hot (looking forward to winter snuggling lol):winkwink:


----------



## campn

She's here you guys! She was born at 7:56 am! She's 6 lbs 1 oz, and 20 inches long! Labor was scary, her heart rate kept dropping and I was minutes away from being rushed into emergency c-section but the doctor decided to wait 5 minutes and watch her heart rate, then he checked me and I was 10 cms, I pushed her out in 15 minutes! No tears! 

I know I said I won't share pictures, but you've been with me through it all. She looks so much like Ben!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh my god what a perfect little princess Campn. Congratulations!!!! Shes gorgeous just like mama. Enjoy those baby snuggles!!


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations campn!!! Omg she's beautiful, and looks just like your scan pic! That's so cool! Aww what a tiny little bundle <3 i'm so happy for you that labor was quick and, best part, no tears!!!

Enjoy all those "firsts" and get some rest!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh Campn, she's lovely! Teeny tiny 6lber.

So glad everything ended up ok and you avoided c-section.

Catch up later on rest. Can't keep eyes open (9.30pm, so rock n roll - already had a nap today as well)

Had midwife today, same one as last time :) got blood taken for iron levels and promise of her making sure I get the pool this time round since they wouldn't let me in with Ella. Same consultant as the other times as well, she's a crazy natural birthing hippy type, I love her.


----------



## Fern81

Aaahhh congrats campn!! So so so glad it all went well! She's just PERFECT. <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn she's absolutely beautiful! Congrats momma!


----------



## Jezika

Awwwww campn! Juliette is perrrfect! Brought a coupla tears to my eyes. And check you out with such a quick, albeit scary, birth! Enjoy her, momma!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh wow she's so beautiful!!! Glad no tears, teeny little girl!! So sweet both me and SO are so happy for you!!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Camps she is sooooo scrummy <3 perfect lil princess! enjoy your newbie snuggles & well done on delivery :thumbup: its crazy how much lil sisters look like their brothers! Congratulations :)


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa said:


> CB, routine???? What is a routine??? Lol we sort of have a routine down but it's difficult. Luckily they're old enough to dress themselves in the mornings. They do need lots of reminders to continue getting ready vs playing.
> 
> Nuala I lovely! Newborn pics are the best.
> 
> Yay for a scan date gigs! Woohoo! The first scan is terrifying but I'm sure all will be perfect!
> 
> Fx J! Yay for the birth center!
> 
> I had two giant pops when my water broke. It's was insane. They gushing water. &#65533;&#65533;Then as I was going more huge gushes. It was so much and so warm. Lol
> 
> Ailee is almost 4 weeks. I'm so sad. Can't believe it's going so fast. I wish I could go back to being pregnant on that last day and do it all over. She's starting to smile at me now though, just barely. Her eyes are definitely blue, how strange that all three of my kids have blue eyes and I have brown. Dh has some strong genes. She loves being rocked and loved on and has the most pitiful cry when she wants to be cuddled. She's been sleeping ok, only a few nights a week I have to actually get out of bed to rock her. Otherwise it's boob in mouth and back to sleep. :haha:
> 
> Oh and at 3 weeks she had already gained 2 lbs. chunky girl! She's probably at 10 lbs now.
> 
> Hope you're all well. So excited to hear about your labor campn!

It goes mega fast right??!! Nualas 5wks this Thursday :shock: shes a milk monster aswell & ALWAYS falls asleep on boob.. Wakes up upon laying her in crib tut tut! 

I still have no 'kinda routine' either Lol


----------



## Breeaa

Congrats campn!! She is gorgeous!bim glad you shared a pic and I'm loving them toes!!!! When you settle in and get some time let us know how labor went despite the scary part. So happy for you!

I agree with CB, little sisters do look like brothers. Ailee looks just like her big brother. <3


----------



## JLM73

OMG!!*Campenator!!* She's a total DOLL!!! I sooo sooo love the teeny ones!!
Glad your GD didn't make her mega sized! Oooohhh :cloud9: she's so darn precious and perfect! Guess all those days at 3 cm she was just "taking a peek " LOL
Congrats to yoou and hubs, so glad it went well, AND that the doc gave her a few mins vs the rush cut! And quick pushin mama:thumbup:

AFM....hubs just called with bad news. Seems tomoro is open house at his school. They literally have been in school a month LOL wth?? I figure you should get to walk the school and meet the teachers BEFORE school starts like my county pffft.
Sooo that means he won't be able to pick me up until late tomoro night:dohh:
DS just got picked up, so I am gonna make the long haul to hubs house to ensure we get a BD in tonight, then drive alllll the way back later tonight:roll:
I will kick my on arse if we miss the egg this cycle for lack of meeting this one day so off I go :plane:


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- shes so adorable and tiny! My daughter was 7 and 1/2 pounds and she was 3 weeks early! Omg she would have been 10 pounds if I went full term.

Enjoy your new baby snuggles. 

J- open house suck the end. Good luck with the drive. I'm the same way. I would be so upset if we didn't BD so I guess I'm gonna tough it out on top... And then take Advil lol


----------



## claireybell

J how far away does hubs live from you? 

Ooh look at us all online together! Lotsa us :)


----------



## claireybell

Im actually quite intrigued as to how much Nuala weighs.. Just a little over 2wks ago she was 8lb 13! She must be at least 10lbs aswell! Lil porkers these girls ha ha :p


----------



## FutureMrs

So many baby girls on this thread, PL do you have any guesses to what your having?!


----------



## claireybell

Future you have the fruit ticker :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats, Campn! She is adorable and I'm glad everything went well. Now rest up and enjoy the snuggles! :)


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, omg what an adorable little girl! Congrats and well done momma!! :) So happy to hear your doctor wasn't in too cut happy and decided to give you 5 extra minutes!! 

Future, we are guessing boy but will take either one home ;)

As for me, I am pissy here. Our neighbor, the one who is selling is high on her horse. Her property has 3 different tiny structures on it (one contains the bed, another a kitchenette and bathtub, and an outhouse structure), her property also has a large pond which used to be a gravel pit. She's trying to sell her property for more then we bought ours (ours has a y functioning cottage, and 1400 square foot house plus same space in the basement). 
If it doesn't sell, she might rent it out too, she is thinking double then what we get for our cottage!!
She claims she's had 2 people interested so far. If it does sell for her asking price, good news for us, we could turn around and sell for 100k more then we just bought for as is without doing any more renos! 
Also, someone must be really stupid as her property value is estimated 100k less then what the owner wants for it.
Wait and see I guess.


----------



## JDsBaby

Congratulations Campn!:flower: She's beautiful!


----------



## StillPraying

Campn so glad you shared a pic she is perfect! :flow: :flow: 

Gigs no they're not, I have an appointment at the 6 week mark which is in Oct, kinda like you would a full term. How's the nausea? I had it with both girls so fx it's a girly sign for you.

Clairey don't you just love when they get all milk drunk? The cutest. 

PL don't let it get to you, she's probably just crazy. People were probably interested till she told them the price!

Tex it's all for the cause! Hang in there girly it'll be worth it.

JLM:cry: thank you :flow: it's really the only way I can focus on losing a baby is to focus on making a baby if that makes sense. I think I will try opks and just see what comes up. Not sure how I'll tell if it's positive or just hcg :shrug: My hpt was pretty light so hopefully low enough to O. Sorry you have to drive for bd but at least you will know you gave it a shot rather than just missing it! You can totes sing that Celine dion song I droooove all niiiiiggghhhtttt hahaha sorry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy post as I also have back to school night tomorrow. F* 14 hour work day. Ugh.

Campn! Congratulations! She is stunning!!! And so glad you had a smooth delivery after a stressful labor. And that she was not born on 9/11! Enjoy your baby! Crazy to think she's here!

Bree and CB also crazy how quickly your bulbs are growing. Love that they are starting to smile at their mommas!

J gl getting on it! Sorry about the man drama

Tex go take a ride on his disco stick!

Gigs sorry about the feet :(. I also think girl for you like j said about the hormones

Still j summed it up perfectly. Hugs

Everyone else love ya sorry cuz I missed a page and now I'm sleepy lol


----------



## claireybell

Fx'd you ovulate soon Stills.. completely understand the logic of ttc again & it helping to ease the pain of your loss :hugs: 

Oooh Dobby check out your chart hehe! When do you plan on testing & what tests do you have?? :)

Milk drunk babies are so cute! Nualas head flops back when shes in Milk zen, sometimes i havent realised when my eyes have got heavy when feeding her & then ive looked down & my milk has made a lil puddle in her eye socket hahaaa ooopsy bad Mumma zzzzzZ'ing :sleep:


----------



## DobbyForever

My stash is pretty lame this go round. I have like 2-3 wondfo hpts lefts, 4 curved frers, 4 gold digis, 2-3 weeks estimators, and the Bluetooth one. Oh and like 8 Wally. I got the 3 pk and Wally yesterday because I had 1 frer and like 2 wondfos and I would not survive on 4 tests. The digis are useless to me without a line


----------



## TexasRider

Lol Dobs I think I literally have 1 hpt in my whole house. I fail at Ttc and testing lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, that lady gaga reference isn't getting past me!

So i think i may have a meat aversion...wtf. This is so foreign. Last pregnancy was a sinch. I reeeeaaaalllly hope i don't get morning sickness (any worse than it is i mean)! The tiredness is a struggle, although i managed om today. The nausea is annoying...most food sounds too gross to eat. I'm craving creamy things (milk, rice pudding, insert inappropriate joke here haha), not sure what that means :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Tex you are just more sane

Gigs I'm so glad you caught that. I was like damn I'm probably dating myself here jk lol but I wasn't sure anybody would catch it. <3. Sorry this pregnancy is so much harder :(. And lol re creamy cravings. I am hoping that because it is so different your little girlie is in there

Pl I agree btw that she is likely full of s* or had interest until she said the price. But! I would love for her to be right and the market be in your favor

Oh and CB I'm already wasting cheapies lol you know me. Had a phantom über faint yesterday that dried white but nothing at all today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StillPraying

Ugh dobs no thanks for back to school night. Hopefully it goes by super quick for you!

Okay so I've never used opks so someone help me out. Top is opk bottom is my super faint positive hpt from yesterday. It's literally a squinter.
 



Attached Files:







20160912_202302.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pacificlove

Still, you have a brilliant mind set, I have everything crossed you get your sticky baby!

Gigs, as my mw said, don't worry too much about food in first trimester, eat what stays down, you can make up for bad choices later aka second and third trimester. Dont stress about food.

Cb, that's too funny, I laughed. Bad me... 

Gigs and still, worst part is she now blames us for lost sales... She gave us permission to graze our sheep and goats in the back lf her property. She knew we'd put up electric fence to contain them. So because people couldn't walk the entire property, they walked away. 
Honestly, if I was that interested in buying something, I'd ask for access. Whether that's a locked up shed, building or a fenced in part of the property. 
Meanwhile our animals actually cleared the unwanted shrubs on half of the back property. Since she no longer wants the animals over there she is now paying someone to remove them.


----------



## StillPraying

Gaaah when bnb posts before you finish. :wacko:

Clairey I've done that once or twice hahaha. But hey breast milk has healing properties, I've put some on my dds sunburns and eye infections, sounds crazy but it's legit!

Tex it just means you either have to hold off until day of AF :saywhat: or go get moooorrrreee lol

Gigs sorry for meat aversion. Is it all meat or specific types? I couldn't stand chicken with my last pregnancy.

Dobs I literally chased your pic around my screen trying to look at it.stupid phone :growlmad: are you gonna test in the AM?


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo: we just got our BD in:wohoo:
Hubs had Chinese food and a movie waiting when i got here, and LOOKY what was on the bed when i got here:cloud9:
(They're on the whole bed but BnB won't allow full pic boooo)
 



Attached Files:







20160912_221242-1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## StillPraying

PL that is ridiculous! Her loss for free land maintenance! I'd ignore her, kill her with kindness like "oh I'm so sorry you haven't sold yet"....aka you're an idiot and probably need to do some research in real estate.... :wacko:

JLM oooommmmggg how romantic!!!!! :sex: woohoo let the symptom spotting begin!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobinski* Hubs wants me to ask if you got "highly effective" on your evals?
Hubs is pissed his admin half assed his evals and scored him JUST below highly effective- missed it by .05....not amused


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Dobs, that lady gaga reference isn't getting past me!
> 
> So i think i may have a meat aversion...wtf. This is so foreign. Last pregnancy was a sinch. I reeeeaaaalllly hope i don't get morning sickness (any worse than it is i mean)! The tiredness is a struggle, although i managed om today. The nausea is annoying...most food sounds too gross to eat. I'm craving creamy things (milk, rice pudding, insert inappropriate joke here haha), not sure what that means :-k

Gigs I had a severe meat aversion with Ailee! All I could eat were carbs and cheese until well into the second trimester. Lol lets hope the meat aversion means girl!!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, you are probably so right... I just don't like when I know someone has a problem with me.. I should charge her rent as she's currently living in my head rent free! 
I talked with hubby and I am thinking that her realtor is just blaming us for not having sold yet. instead of admitting that she let the owner post the listing for 100k too much. 
Wait and see what it sells for i guess. 
Edit, the property we bought was on the market for months! Our realtor told us people didn't like the fact that there is a gun range right behind us. Doesn't bother us as they are quite restricted for what hours and how much they are allowed to shoot. Here guns aren't very positively seen.


Brea, my best friend was carbs too. Bread, oh the large quantities of bread that I ate.. sometimes I would run into the kitchen right after waking up and grab a slice of untoasted toast just to avoid the nausea and eat it in bed. :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yeah gigs i bet you have a wee girly in there :)

Stills, ah my sister said that about breastmilk aswell, i bet its the antibodies or something?!

Lol Dobs thats still a good stash & no judging on the testing already hahaa ive been known to poas at 4dpo :haha:


----------



## JLM73

_Breeaa_ so do tell! :-k How Dooo they get babies into those cute poses??


----------



## claireybell

My photographer said up until 3wks old they are still mega snoozy so you can basically mould them into any position :) we used a covered bean bag for most of ours <3 anytime after 3-3.5 wks old they are suprisingly loads bigger & more aware of voices/looking around..


----------



## campn

Thank you all so so much! I still can't believe she's here! 

My water breaking story, all day I had BHs that were a bit uncomfy but nothing huge, I was thinking I definitely have another week to go! I was in bed all ready to sleep then I felt something gush in my undies, I thought oh maybe more plug! I felt and my undies had water all over it, got up and continued to literally gush (I think my floors are forever ruined lol) went to hubby who was still watching tv, my water broke! Everything went so fast after that. 

Claire, I've joined you and Bree in the late night feeds! She's using me as a pacifier right now, I'm tired but won't complain at least she's latching!


----------



## Breeaa

Glad she's latching well!! Eeeek! I'm so excited for you campn! Love the feet avatar. Love me some baby feet!

J, dh helped pose her somehow and then it was edited out. The others she was so sleepy that it just took carefully positioning her and hoping she'd stay.


----------



## DobbyForever

J my first school was my first year teaching and I got effectives. My second I was revalued by my admin and a union teacher. My admin was missed because of cyst baby so she marked me ineffective while my other eval marked highly effective. Last admin we did learning, progressing, met and she said she rarely gives vet teachers met. First year was all progressing then second year started as all progressing until i missed school a lot from the twins and low and behold my p turned to l. She would literally write "excellent management cstp whatever" then give me an L on that cstp

My advice is he can write a addendum within ten days and send it to hr contesting his rating just be careful going down that road/how he phrases it. Definitely talk to the site rep first


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I would bd to be safe and keep watching opks

Pl I agree they are just blaming you for their mistskes. Sorry :(

J glad you got your bd in

Campn yay for latching!!!!

Bree that's adorable I always wondered the same thing and kind of explains why the babies seem to be asleep in all my friends' photos. Do you wait for them to be asleep or coo them to sleep or are they just asleep all the time


----------



## Keepsmiling91

OMG camps!! Shes here! And early! And tiny!! (I'm not envious at all) ahh so jealous! Lol x congrats Mumma and on what sounds like a super speedy delivery!! any pain meds? 

PL- I agree with everyone else! Blaming you for her mistakes! What a doush! X

CB- aww beautiful Nuala! Love her pic! Better your super excited to see the final results! I have my girls booked in a pumpkin shoot on 1st Oct (I'm thinking knitted tights, chunky knitted cardis in lovely autumn colours! Can't wait!) 

BREE- LOVE ur avatar piccy!! I've booked a shoot for when bump is here I'm hoping my pics are just like yours and she positions well x will prob go around 10days - 2 weeks old x

JLM - love having u back and all ur colourful posts always make for an entertaining read! Roses on the bed too cute! & by the sounds of it he's into his geeky techy stuff! (He's a keeper!) 

Still- echo what everyone else says ur super strong! And I totally get how focusing on making a baby would help with the pain x lots of love to you xx

And yeah - where's shae? x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

AFM - was my baby shower yesterday, had a lovely
Time and bump was spoilt, spent ages trying to find a dress online that would look half decent on my whale of a body and ended up wasting money on 4 dresses before buying a last min one 2 hours before the shower started that thankfully I felt was more 'me' 

Having a hard time- my eldest (Lucy) started school on monday, both my girls were going to nursery together, now my eldest goes into school at 8.40 crying for her sister, and how she wants to go back to nursery, then at 9am it starts again when i drop my youngest (daisy) to nursery and she cries for her big sis and clings on to
My legs etc (que - heavily pregnant, emotional wreck of a mother breaking down in tears in the playground after dropping both girls off) I hate separating my
Little ladies! And of course daddy ditched us weeks ago so just me doing it now x 

So now camps has popped am I next? Eek hope so! 

Re- waters breaking , my first born they were popped in hospital using the dreaded hook! , second time, I was asleep in bed around 1am, then felt a huge urge for a wee so ran to the loo where they just literally just gushed in the loo! Was so exciting! Can't wait for labour! It's addictive!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Another baby shower pic! Just want her here now! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Re: food, i have no interest in any meat but beef actually makes me feel queasy when i ate it. Actually i had a burger that was good going down, but i later felt like i was getting a stomach bug, then the next day i waited too long to eat, then had this like steak sandwich thing at outback that i felt pretty crappy after eating. Also, i was scarfing down these fake crab meat stick things just last week, but now i can hardly stomach the idea of eating them. Fortunately nothing's made me puke yet.

Oh and i just had a bagel with (barely any) cream cheese (not by choice, the jerk at dunkin skimped on it) and my stomach feels starved lol. I'd eat more but nothing sounds appetizing! Arggghhhh!

Ok done ranting.

Still, that definitely looks positive but could be picking up hcg. Hope it's ov time though! Obviously hcg in the system won't stop pregnancy, right? Isn't that how the trigger shot works? 

Dobs you're still early but i swear i see a faint hazy something :-k 

J, omg! How romantic! So nice to get actual flowers, not petals, so you can gather them up and still enjoy them in a vase <3 

Campn did you get an epi or anything to help with labor pain? Did you get any sleep in?


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps look at that perfectly round bump! So sorry your POS baby daddy has been a prick and left you completely high and dry. You're doing AMAZING. Heck, i broke down dropping my son off on his first day and it was just him!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I feel like if I was to walk past a heard of elephants, they'd pick me up and take me in as one of their own lol x 

Omg how horrible is it! Can I ask what year he is in now? Did it get easier? My girls have a 22month age gap and are inseparable! My eldest Lucy really worries about her younger sis (she'll be 3 in 3 weeks) if we go to the park she introduces her lil sis to new friends, and at nursery helps her with toys etc, she said "but mummy, what if the boys kick daisy at nursery? Or what if daisy is sad and misses us mum?" OMG breaks my heart! I know it will do them both good, Lucy shouldn't be worrying so much about her sister she should be a care free 5 yr old! And daisy needs to stop relying on her big sis but it's very hard x

How are u feeling about impending bump? I'm so happy for u x ur tests have been super strong I am in no doubt you will be posting a scan of ur Ickle jelly bean at ur next appointment - but we're mums and I'm sure ur worrying! I hope
It comes around as quickly as possible for you! I'm also feeling team pink for you x


----------



## gigglebox

And now, the onsie i saw at goodwill i couldn't resist! Gender neutral as hubs doesn't want to know the sex! Even if it's twins! Or triplets! Oh yes, i threw that out there and he didn't skip a beat. Just said "that'd be awesome" lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, the first time i dropped him off was so rough because he was crying and so was i. They next time i cried when i got into my car, and he had sad face but didn't cry. Third time was reallymuch easier, and it's just gotten better since. He get excited to go now and actually asks to go to school.

And omg, not an elephant at all!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Keeps OMG how precious that they're do attached! It'll get better when they get used to it :hugs: lovely bump, you look gorgeous!

Gigs...not awesome. Triplets would be terrifying! Ugh that was me with all my pregnancies, this sounds good to eat....and now I'm sick. Hopefully it's a short phase for you!

Campn that's amazing how your water broke I have also never had that happen. Enjoy breastfeeding hun, it's hard but so worth it:flower:

PL eventually they won't be able to blame you when it's been forever and the place still hasn't sold. 

AFM well dh wouldn't bd last night, said he was tired and wanted to sleep and "we just had sex last night, we have sex like every other day." :saywhat: what MAN complains about that?!?! Gonna take another opk today and see. From what I understand hcg doesn't stop ovulation/pregnancy once it gets below a certain number.


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> Keeps OMG how precious that they're do attached! It'll get better when they get used to it :hugs: lovely bump, you look gorgeous!
> 
> Gigs...not awesome. Triplets would be terrifying! Ugh that was me with all my pregnancies, this sounds good to eat....and now I'm sick. Hopefully it's a short phase for you!
> 
> Campn that's amazing how your water broke I have also never had that happen. Enjoy breastfeeding hun, it's hard but so worth it:flower:
> 
> PL eventually they won't be able to blame you when it's been forever and the place still hasn't sold.
> 
> AFM well dh wouldn't bd last night, said he was tired and wanted to sleep and "we just had sex last night, we have sex like every other day." :saywhat: what MAN complains about that?!?! Gonna take another opk today and see. From what I understand hcg doesn't stop ovulation/pregnancy once it gets below a certain number.

My man complains about having sex, he has a really low sex drive, always has done and I think if I didn't ask all the time we'd only have it once every 2 weeks -_- as it stands i'm lucky if I get it 3 times a week!


----------



## JLM73

*CB & Breeaa* Thx for the baby posing explanation, makes sense. I have the habit of carrying mine about the house alot when they are in those first few weeks, as I LOVE that squidgy squishy initiial first weeks when they are like play doh lol
And they are quite Sleepy Dwarf those first weeks!

*Still* That opk was absolutely POSITIVE hun! So you are Oing very very soon.
Your hubs best not pull the tired deal today again :trouble: or I may have to make a drive to the westcoast ....lol
I think you are covered, but you and I KNOW we want to feel REALLY covered!:hugs:

*Gigs* yes :cloud9: was Very nice to get actual roses! And they are minis! Called Teacup roses- so they look perfectly like large roses but mini- I made them into a bouquet ( more than a dozen) and am gonna see if I can use the root stim on them to plant them- would be uber romantic to get them growing and plant them at our future house!

*Keep* You ROCK woman! You are handling everything like a BOSS - F him for missing out on all these precious once in a lifetime moments with the girls!
Also, I think it's adorable big sis watches out for little! However, I think it's a good thing for kids not to be co dependent, and to learn to be self suffucient...explore the world thru their own eyes etc.

I think like Gigs said - they will get better, and instead of sadness they will soon be eager to share their day's events with each other :hugs:
Maybe that will help- My DS is a bit of a drama king at times, so I literally take the stone face/smiley no big deal attitude when intro'ing him to new things.
So maybe when you drop off the older, say " OK Big Girl, have a great day and do lots of fun things so you can come home and tell Daisy allll your great stories!"
and for the little "Ok my Pretty Girl, have a great day and lots of FUN so you can tell Lucy all your GREAT stories later today!"

Then they kinda feel like they have a "job" lol. My DS loves to say "I'm off today" on the wknds :haha:
I learned long ago tallking to kids in the ER and ambulance while they are freaking, if they feel they have some control, or a task to accomplish/help with, they really seem to do better!


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty :hugs: have you tried getting him to take any natural supplements that help? My dh wasn't always like this....I think it has to do with recent problems we had in our marriage. *long story*. Anyways due to all of the drama sex just feels forced with him now. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## StillPraying

Jlm i love the planting the roses idea!!! That is the sweetest!


----------



## kittykat7210

I haven't but I might start, it frustrates me quite a lot and doesn't help my self esteem, but he insists there's nothing wrong haha!!


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty my friend had that same issue and she got her hubby to take maca root. She wound up PG after he was on it for one cycle haha she swears by it.


----------



## JLM73

*Keep* forgot to mention- you look AMAZING in your pics, and that fitted dress in DEF youooo!
AND as it is so fitted, I can firmly back Gigs in the vote your bump looks GREAT, and you don't at all resemble a whale nor elephant...more one of those buxom pin up gals from way back when, when women actually kept weight and curves - hot mama:winkwink:
Boy is your ex man missing out :rofl:

Just did my a.m. opk and it's light again :huh: I am hoping it's due to some fmu mixed in there. I'll do another later.
I have had short surges before, so it is poss that I O'd last night, and surge dropping this morn:shrug:
My temp finally crashed from the joyride it was soaring at, which I am happy about, as that should be a sign I O'd last night, or am now:thumbup:

I'm sure hubs is worn out, but I'm gonna try and coax 1 last BD outta him tonight.
If I am O'ing now ( a bit crampy) then we will get the :spermy: in within the 12 hr window of egg hatch :haha:
Soo wish I could check my cp right now, but I have the softcup/preseed in from last night's BD still for the recommended 12 hour hold. Gonna snatch it out in a couple more hours.
Then I'll opk after we get DS from school:thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Jlm is the cup thingy uncomfortable??? Lol at coaxing one more bd out of him. Why is it men all of a sudden have to be coaxed when it's us wanting it?! It makes me crazy :wacko: 

Why is it they say no fmu for opks?


----------



## gigglebox

J, i guess your temp will tell the story soon enough! LOVE the idea of you planting the roses! Let me know if it works.

Kit, there's no way it's you, you're a total babe!


----------



## campn

Gigs, I spent 3 hours in triage with no pain meds, I got the epidural at 5-6 cms and by then I was in tears, lucky I got it then cause I went from that to 10 cms in an hour.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so jealous of all the babies... I don't want mine our yet because I obviously want them to bake as long as possible but man oh man I want to cuddle my little boys so much already.


----------



## pacificlove

Keep, I don't see a whale, i see a stunning pregnant woman!! You look amazing :)
As for so walking out, screw him, his fault for missing out on the birth of his baby and on many mile stones his kids will achieve. 

J, awe on the flowers, great idea to plant them!

Kitty, sorry hubby isn't as driven. Like others have said, would he be willing to take a natural supplement? 

And thank you all for your kind words re: neighbor. Trying to get over it. Hubby says to take a deep breath and we have nothing to worry about. Trying!

As for good news, I am arranging for my goats to meet their "husband". Haha. Just have to figure out the right timing. 

There was something else I wanted to say, but I forgot...


----------



## JLM73

I just finished using take root powder to plant the 20 roses hubs had waiting on the bed for me last night:thumbup:
Hoping most survive and root, as I'd really love to plant them at our future home, and bonus:cloud9: memories if we also manage to get that bfp from the night of the rises! 

*Keeper* Sorry pre O brain lol. 
Forgot to mention my surro twins were needed together from birth until a couple yrs old, but then had needs side by side, same room today at 7,but their parents were given the option to keep them in classes together or separate them once they stated school, and they chose to separate them so they could become more independent, and develop their own friends etc.
They are thriving now, but struggled the first week.
 



Attached Files:







20160913_130530-1-1.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm so jealous of all the babies... I don't want mine our yet because I obviously want them to bake as long as possible but man oh man I want to cuddle my little boys so much already.

YES. I know i have quite a ways to go....but i soooo felt this today.


----------



## Breeaa

Green & Gigs, l am jealous of you girls. I miss being pregnant already. Having her here is amazing and I'm so in love. I miss her kicks and the mystery of what she was and what she would look like. I miss waiting for labor and wondering if every Braxton hick contraction was the start of labor. Lol

It'll go by super fast for both of you, until the last 3 weeks. Those are the longest. :haha: green you're already half way there! Gigs you'll be in the second trimester before you know it!!! Enjoy the pregnancies for me!


----------



## claireybell

Keeps you look amaze balls Girl!! Looking really radiant aswell, not long for you either eeee!!! Your such a trooper doing it all by yourself & being heavily pg hun! The tears at preschool/nursery get less & it gets less emotional for us mums aswell :hugs: 

Love the lil feet print Avatar Camps! Lil mini cheddars i like to call baby feet hehe! How did your hubs react when you flew in saying 'my waters have broken!!'? Glad Juliette is latching on just fine, less stress off your mind! Are you in hosp still or home now? 

MrsG & Gigs your babes will be here before you know it ;) cant wait for all the babes to arrive eee!!

Nuala is currently snoozing on me slumped on sofa, Riley wrapped her up in his Starry baby blanket aww she looks just like Riley did as a baby <3


----------



## claireybell

I second that Breea, i reeeeally miss being pregnant aswell :( SO doesnt want anymore either.. Boo


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> I second that Breea, i reeeeally miss being pregnant aswell :( SO doesnt want anymore either.. Boo

I've got a napping babe too. I really had to convince dh to have one more, that's why or kids are so spread apart. I would've had them every two years if I could. 

Dh said he would love to have more if we ever came into more money. Financially 3 is all we can do right now. Kids are expensive


----------



## claireybell

They are indeed! SO finds it really stressful whilst they're babies & the crying! But he's already had 3 even though he only see's our 2 ..! I think in 18 months or so i could poss convince him again lol but we'll see, i maybe enjoying my sleep again too much at that point ha ha! :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Hubby and I were talking about that and age gap on the weekend. I think when baby is about 1 1/2 we'll start trying again.. sounds crazy since the first one isn't even out yet! 
We don't want a single child as we both grew up with siblings nor did hubby want an age gap like between him and his next brother (4 years). 
Child #3, not discussed yet.. haha.


----------



## TexasRider

Good plan pacific. We never wanted a large age gap but here we are. New baby will be 5 years age difference at least. I hope that's all but who knows at this point. 

We wanted to try sooner but my daughter had to have a major surgery at 2.5 so we waited until she was 3.5 to start trying and now she's 4.5. I wouldn't have thought it would take so long this time since it didn't take long with her but oh well...


----------



## FutureMrs

Everyones little babies are so sweet!! I am honestly terrified lol, I hope I'll feel less scared of parenting as time goes on.

Schedule for my first US next Tuesday then first Dr. appointment Wednesday! Gigs whens your first US? Soon right?


----------



## DobbyForever

First holy hell you ladies talked a lot today lol

Second just popping in before I get all showered up for back to school night gag. I was bored and tested on a two hour hold because why not. I'm not feeling anything but like I sayd boredom. I am really hoping this isn't the indent line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DobbyForever

Original cropped do you can't see as much of my messy counter :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh wow Dobs I see it! How many DPO?


----------



## JLM73

:-k hmmm afternoon opk just a hair off positive too...
I'm still mildly crampy, and with today's temp drop i def expected today tobe "egg on the playing field" day, still fo....I'm gonna keep these 2 marked as+ until i either get a blaring opk or temp rises again. 
Gahhh the pre O is def more stressful than the TWW. :wacko
At least in the TWW i can think I'm preg until the :witch: shows and know there's nothing more i can do to change if it worked. ...in the pre O I'm driving myself batty with :-k well 1 more bd....more preseed... softcup again....temp again bleh
 



Attached Files:







20160913_175453-1.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4









20160913_175518-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - not sure I see much, but as before, laptop screen sucks for squinters but also, hello, 6DPO!!!

Future and Gigs - can't wait for your scans!

Gigs - I'm so feeling girl for you. I, too, had serious meat aversions, and that later extended to cheeses for a while. I could only really eat fruit and candy and I felt sooooo nauseous but never puked. Did I read correctly that you guys won't find out the sex!?!? (I'm just being selfish 'cause I really don't want to wait to find out what you're having, ha).

Still - I love your avatar! So funny (and we must've been born at the same time ;) )

Kitty - I feel like I'm your hubs coz I have always had a really low sex drive, and I think after years of it making him feel bad, now he's just accepted it, hence not having sex since conception, which makes me feel bad even though only initiation is an issue for me; I do enjoy it a lot.

J - you can make rose stems grow roots?! That's some voodoo sh*t right there. I sooo hope it works. Keep up updated!

Keeps - you look stunning, love, and like everyone said, you're doing an awesome job. What kind of stuff did you do/have at your shower? I'm loping for inspo.

Current mums, did you find that your little ones' behaviour at all resembled what they were like in the womb?

Was gonna write more but I have to go do the dishes before DH comes back from running and kills me for not having done them. I've also been designing a phone case for my silly new iPhone even though I should really be doing school work (and dishes).


----------



## gigglebox

Future you'll feel more ready the further on you get :thumbup: especially when you're miserable at the end and just want them out, lol!

Hmm J, will be interesting to see what happens...

Dobs, I see it on the tweak, but you know how i feel about tweaks! Hope it gets darker!


----------



## gigglebox

My scan is next Thursday. >>>I<<< will be finding out the sex, but no one else will!


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed J!

Gigs how are you finding out so early?! I thought the blood tests were only accurate 9 weeks or later.

Future I'm 6dpo :rofl:

I'm not holding my breath. It's easier to see on the original on my phone but irl my eyes are playing the there/not there game so makes me lean towards the indent line


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs my eyes want to see the line, everything crossed it turns into the real thing!! 

Tex, live happens. You might not find the age gap ideal, but such is live.
My dh rarely talks to his brothers now (4-8 years difference), they don't have much in common (except with one) but the boys weren't raised on the same level of "communication is important" that my family values. I think that is one of the reasons why my brother and I talk way more often then hubby and all of his siblings combined. 
We'd have game nights, and hubby's family movie nights. To me, a movie night eliminates all need to talk and laugh together when you are with family. All just depends on how they are raised and family values. Not saying one is more right then others but those are the big differences i have noticed.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I can't see anything BUT I'm hoping it turns nice and dark in a couple days!!!

Keep- you look amazing! Not like a whale at all!

Texas- I know the feeling. Never thought it would take us 13 months. 

Pl- I think that's a good age. If we had one we weren't going to prevent a second at all. Haha now that seems crazy. 


So ladies my boobs have always been a little dry up near my armpit. I usually put my face lotion on It if it gets too bad and it's fine. But I noticed my areoles are SO dry. Is this normal?


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs, 6dpo.....lol I love you and you're my hero. Idk why but on my phone I have to chase damn pics around! Annoying!

Future yay for us! Keeping my fx you have the perfect scan :)

Gigs....but you're sharing with us right?!?!?

Jez all hail the coffee Queens lol I cried when I had an aversion to coffee last pregnancy hahaha as to your womb question, my last dd 100% how she was in uterus. She would do this thing where she'd streeeeetch out then kick kick kick kick super fast. 18 months old and finds it hilarious to do this to everyone :dohh:

JLM:hugs: girl you are a 100 MPH this cycle! Lol you're wearing me out! Hahaha. 

AFM did another opk this afternoon and it's negativo so I really don't think the hcg gave me last night's positive :-k


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh still I forgot to reply to you opk. I definantly think that was a real positive. From everything I read in the past a positive OPK comes after a noticeable hpt and since yours was a super squinted I'd say it's safe to say it was a real positive.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, bring on the lanolin. Hormones do a lot of things to our skin, nipples etc..
As for siblings, have you and hubby talked about a possible 3rd then? ;)
When are you getting the new house now?

Still, love your profile pic, too funny! 

Gigs, are you sharing the info with us? Totally get it of you don't, hubby is hoping to find out at the next ultrasound (the one where they are wantkng to confirm placenta placement). Not sure at all if they will peek for him but hey: hubby is finally coming for another appointment! 
I am still team yellow.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm debating about telling y'all...the problem is i don't want to get into the habit of calling it whatever sex it is since i need to hide it from hubs. I may heavily allude to which it is, as long as you all continue to refer to it as if you don't know :haha: 

Dobs, those were two separate questions i was answering, definitely not finding out sex yet! Not for several more weeks anyway.

Regarding age gap, i also panicked at the larger age gap (ours will be just over 5 years) but i agree with pl, it's all in the upbringing. It seems there are people with small age gaps who hate their siblings, and those with large gaps that love their siblings, and everything in between.

Pl will that be hard not knowing, even though hubs knows?


----------



## StillPraying

Mrs thank you! I'm counting it as positive and today as 1dpo just so I can feel normal. I already know AF may be suuppperrr late even if I'm not prego.

PL yay for hubby coming along! I always preferred when dh came. Will you be able to hold out if he knows??

Gigs I'm 100% team "it." All ya gotta say is "I can't wait for ballet" or "can't wait for football" or something along those lines :wink:

I agree that it's in upbringing. My oldest sister and I are 5 years apart and we are super close. My 2nd oldest sis and I are 3 years apart and....no not at all close lol my girls are 3 years apart and inseparable.


----------



## claireybell

Eee next week scan ahhh! So is it a chromosomal blood test that is also being done Gigs of which you'll find out the babies Sex? Is that a standard testing with your insurance or will you be paying private for peace of mind..?

Jez, Riley not so much had same uterine personality but Nuala does! She awake wriggling most of time just like now zzzzZ!! & def in third tri she had constant hiccups pretty much like now ha ha! 

MrsG get some lanolin cream, its fab! Best thing for ya nips & esp if you may breastfeed! Lanisoh or Lansinoh or however its spelt, its wonder creamfor nips! :thumbup:

Pacific your brave letting your hubs find out gender if its visible on next scan .. I know my SO would constantly make comments on purpose & then act like it wasnt his fault! Not long l until baby day any ways eee!


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh gigs i misunderstood, only you alone will be finding out, is that secretive or hubby just doesnt want to know if its boy/girl..


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs doesn't want to know. I need to know because i'm afraid of gender disappointment and need time to digest it before baby gets here. I don't want to find out when he's born and risk bonding issues.

Not sure if we'll do genetic testing...i want to and i don't. I'm only even thinking about it because of my previous experience. I think i'll have the option at my next scan at about 11 weeks, so i'll see what the scan looks like before making a decision i guess.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I'll play along and call baby "it" for you. ;) 
As for me, if baby cooperates this time and hubby gets to know the gender, I'll probably end up bugging him to tell me but he knows to better not tell me, if you know what I mean ;) 

Cb, I trust hubby can keep a secret. But as the ultrasound tech said last time, I have total veto power ;) so I will barter hubby knowledge for a good backrub or something... Haha or a bag of chips. Hmm
Very interesting about uterine personality not necessarily coming out in outside life... Now I wonder what this baby will be like.


----------



## claireybell

Completely understandable Gigs :thumbup: thats why i wanted to find out the gender with Riley years ago! 

My god im soooooo tired this morning, struggling to keep one eye open to message uhhh :sleep:


----------



## JLM73

Just a quick laate night early am post..hubs had alooooong day and have it 200% but could not finish:(
Now he's only getting 3hrs sleep before work :dohh:
Also, rushing to leave my house i forgot my laptop cord, ID,and several other things grrrrr
Including my bbt therm gah&hh Just when i need to see if temp rises to confirm O:brat:
Hubby totally took me out at *midnight* to 2 diff stores for a new one lol, gotta love him!


----------



## JLM73

Gahhhhh! After hubrs :tryathon" i got a measley 3hrs sleep! And figures cp was hi soft open when i checked after failed finish on BD :dohh:
To make matters worse, when i converted my temp like usual, i get a rise of.38.....so now I'm in O limbo, as i don't know if it's up from the short sleep, or O Occurring and it not being enuff time for the full rise to show arrrggghhh!
My gut says i O'd but not enuff time passed for the rise to go over. 4 yet :-k
Poor hubs will be exhausted today at work. ..he's snoring away trying to get an extra 45 mins, and jussssst as I'm being quiet to go make brkfst, some fool calls his phone from Cali and hangs up! Its 3 am there!!! Offf to make pancakes


----------



## gigglebox

Awww J :( sounds like a rough night for you both. Definitely seems like the pressure to perform is causing the issue with finishing. Wish i knew what to suggest :-k also, i randomly got a phone call at 2am from new york the other night. Sooo not cool.

Cb, sorry about your lack of sleep too! Just hang in there, those sleepless nights will be over before you know it :hugs: 

Does anyone watch "Awkward"? (Dobby I'm looking at you) I had a dream last night that Matty Mckibbin was actually the father of this baby, lol. For the record, i have zero attraction to his character. Also, he was sleeping with Jenna, Sadie, and Val. And he didn't want anything to do with the baby. Man whore!


----------



## JLM73

Lol Gigs! 
I had a way crazy dream a week ago that I was married to Kevin Hart the comedian! 
I have NO idea where that came from lol and all my dreams are totally real life type realistic...i adore him as a comedian and think he is HILARIOUS, but I hadn't seen anything with him in almost a year! ?

After i got up this morning, was very crampy, like when my cp is moving, not uterus, more deep in the vajay
My cervix feels more closed:huh: So maybe i did O last night/ystrdy:shrug:
Hope so as that would mean hubs last deposit was within 24hrs of the egg:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Oh *Still*:dohh:
So sorry love! Forgot you asked about soft cups. 
They are very comfy! Made of soft silicone usually, but here they are btwn $35-$45 and i refused to pay that. The ladies here will tell you I am the mad scientist of the board, so I made my own lol
I used a baby bulb syringe-snot sucker ...i just cut the point end off and some of the bulb so it looks like a small bowl shape. 
I actually forgot mine the other day, so i made a new one, a bit deeper than my first, and it ROCKS!
It fits over my cervix annnnd help any drippage along with a good amount of PreSeed!
Here's a pic. I left it in a bit over12 hours ystrdy,walked, ran, jumped, sat, not a drip lol. 
:thumbup:
* the edge looks jagged, but its very soft silicone, and i didn't have my tiny scissors to smooth the trim lol
Cost me like $3 bit my first was at a $ store.
 



Attached Files:







20160914_085808-1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

Lol gigs that dream made me chuckle!! & so the weird pregnancy dreams begin :haha:

Omg J check out your homemade soft cup :thumbup: your def covered with bd & i reckon you have ovulated :) haha i LOVE kevin hart! Me & SO watch his stuff on youtube! Makes me laugh so much ha ha


----------



## TexasRider

J- yay for O. I figure I either Od yesterday or the day before. Either way I am covered with BD. But if I don't get preggo this cycle no biggie. I have a cruise to go on in late October and I would rather not be preggo then. If I am it's ok but if not that's fine too lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs any update?
How many of you are in the tww?


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*:dance:
Def looks like you O'cd13! That's my usual O day, and i felt right ovary pain like 11-12 last night, so I'm thinking I O'd somewhere btwn last night/this a.m.
(cd12-13)
I usually never feel O pain unless doing supps, so I'm REALLY HOPING that means the black cohosh helped kick out a super healthy mature egg (or 2) lol
Me and hubs would LOVE :oneofeach:
Wish we could have got one last bd in last night (2am this morning) but I'm thankful for what we did get in the baby maker:haha:

Poor hubs was REALLY trying to finish, kept getting very close, and just couldn't finish. ..he was exhausted tho after being up 21 hrs, and needing to be back up in 4 hrs ,poor fella
I can't fault him, but TTC when tired, after 3 times this week wore him out mentally too I'm sure *Gigs*:shrug:
I made him a big breakfast of pancakes, over medium eggs, toast and strong coffee, and packed his lunch up with extra coffee in the thermos, so he didn't have to do anything but shower and dress. 
I'm not gonna press him for another BD.
He really does give 110% to ttc and NEVER gives me flack about trying to BD...or go out at midnight to get another bbt therm cuz i forgot mine at my house:blush:
Gonna make some wonton soup and crab rangoon with fried rice tonight for dinner since he's been such a team player.
I also have Indian Butter Chicken with Jasmine rice for Thursday night, and Moroccan Lemon Chicken for Saturday night. Fridays we usually hit his fave pub.
Intl food week lol, just noticed! :munch:


----------



## TexasRider

J- I bounce back and forth here lately from 13 and 14 on O day. Hubs and I don't get to Bd as often as either us would like but it only takes one and who knows maybe the not as much approach will work for us. Honestly it will be my luck that we get preggo this cycle and I am preggo on the cruise. When I conceived my daughter I had just bought tickets for supercross in Feb and I told him when I ordered them. You watch I will be big fat and preggo when it's time to go to super cross and sure enough I was waddling all around cowboys stadium in Arlington that day lol


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*
:thumbup: You are well covered on BD as well! I know you don't ant to be prego on your cruise understandable
Hey...Everyone else:shh: don't tell her, but I Soooo hope Tex is knocked up on her cruise :haha:
I'm wiped out! been doing the house wife thing for almost 6 hrs now! I made brkfst, ran the dogs around the yard fed and watered em, did dishes, swept the whole house ( all tile) then mopped it, fixed all hubs broken dresser drawers ( all off track) - which led to him throwing ALL his clothes on the floor:saywhat: Massive pile, so I washed all our towels and bath mats first, now doing Load ONE of the heap from the floor, load TWO to follow, and I'm hold 1 more hour for an opk phew!
I am Sooo making myself a :wine: with lunch!
only geting about a 2 hr break before I have to start all the slicing dicing prep for din din ....I'm busy as a 1 legged man in an ass kickin contest!
:-k but I'm kinda diggin the housewifey thing over 9-5'n it :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs where aaaaarrreee yooouuu I was looking for a test!

JLM you sound like an amazing house wife! I would love to be one *sigh* and I sooooo want to learn how to make wantons!!!! I have working drawers and hubby still throws clothes on the floor. :growlmad: but aaaawww at him going out to get a new but! :kiss: OMG your soft cup is genius! Yeah I wouldn't wanna pay 30+ for one either. 

Tex at least with this cruise to look forward to you're a little more neutral about catching the egg :flower: I'm with JLM tho, I hope you're preggos. :haha:

Gigs I'm 2dpo today :happydance: I kept my last faint positive so if I get a BFP I can make sure it's darker then that one.


----------



## JLM73

:happydance:
Finally got my blaring +opk where test line is a bit darker than the control! That usually happens for me ON the day of/night after O!!
Yay!!! I should have temp increase again tomoro, so I can FINALLY be a TWWer :bunny:
 



Attached Files:







20160914_115652-1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## claireybell

Love that rabbit dance wiggle emoji ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Fab news on 2dpo Still ;) 

Tex i hope your preggers aswell hehee! I always hope ladies get pg when ttc :flower: 

& yes Dobs.. Anymore poas taking place??


----------



## TexasRider

Well I wouldn't be crushed if it happened lol. it's just not ideal which usually means that's what happens for me. If I didn't have bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## gigglebox

Haha tex, murphy's. Or sod's law as our uk ladies would say!

At the playground with des. I'm totes one of "those moms" on her phone *gasp* ds is is so gentle, it's emotionally hard for me because boys are always so rough with him and he can't speak as well as them :( he still has fun though, so that's good.


----------



## Janisdkh

I suck, I don't post much here but I try and read everything :( 

Well this was unexpected as my symptoms are not strong, no breast pain, no nipple pain. I do have some nausea especially this morning but I keep it at my eating habits lately suck.... Umm I am dumbfounded :o Had no idea this happened this month!!!!!!!!!!

I was supposed to get my period on the 9-10th :o Took a test and WAS NOT expecting this at all..

We said if it doesn't happen this month we are focusing on our business instead. 
Well it happened and here is hoping its our rainbow baby <3 3rd times a charm right?


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Janis! Congrats! H&h 9 months!


----------



## wookie130

Campn!!! Congratulations! :happydance: Glad to here you're healthy and happy!


----------



## claireybell

Ah wow congrats Janis :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats Janis!!

Just got the results of our 20 week scan and everything looks good. It's starting to get more real that were actually going to be bringing two babies home in a few months.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay green!!! That's great news! How are you feeling, physically? You must be showing like crazy now.


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> Congrats Janis!!
> 
> Just got the results of our 20 week scan and everything looks good. It's starting to get more real that were actually going to be bringing two babies home in a few months.

So exciting x2 my gosh what a blessing <3



Thanks everyone <3 HAD NO idea omg :o really felt it was going to be a neg


----------



## crazy4baby1

positive or evap line ladies? this test was taken yesterday during the afternoon ( 12DPO) and then this morning I took the same test and it came out negative. i've been having dull aches in the mid area of my pelvis and some cramps on the left side. nipples are sore to the touch and so are my boobs i'm currently late today. CM is watery and white tmi but it happens opinions pleasseee!!! :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I'm exhausted. I nap almost every single day. Where is this second tri energy? I need to take a bump pic but I'm so lazy! Lol


----------



## Janisdkh

crazy4baby1 said:


> positive or evap line ladies? this test was taken yesterday during the afternoon ( 12DPO) and then this morning I took the same test and it came out negative. i've been having dull aches in the mid area of my pelvis and some cramps on the left side. nipples are sore to the touch and so are my boobs i'm currently late today. CM is watery and white tmi but it happens opinions pleasseee!!! :D

When you test did you happen to look at it, pick it upon an angle or anything before the dye cleared? Line is off to me... I am hoping its a positive but its so far down and I see some dye leak too maybe. Can you get a better picture with the test under a bright light and dont use a flash :D

Hoping for you!


----------



## StillPraying

Wait so who all is in tww now? Dobs, jlm, tex, and me? Kitty are you?

Tex I'm the same way. With DD1 I was supposed to deploy to Afghanistan, with Luke dh and I were separated! That's just how it goes I guess lol

Gigs I think it's awesome that you still bring him to play even if they are a little rough and bigger talkers, it helps him to grow and not be afraid :) 

Janis congratulations that's so exciting! Fx for a sticky bean. Will your Dr's be giving you anything extra?


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats Janis! Wishing you all the best for a sticky bean!!

Crazy, I am no good at telling if a test is good or bad, sorry. Hope this turns into your bfp! How many dpo are you?

Mrs G, sorry the energy hasn't caught up with you yet. Have they tested your iron levels recently? Just a thought, glad to hear that the scan went well, considering they won't let you go to 40 weeks, more then half way there to meet your boys :) 

AFM, I bought some cute fleece today, so will be making a baby blanket in the next few days. Not sure yet if a cuddle blanky for later or more the size of a receiving blanket.. input ladies? 
It'll be the type where the edges are knotted together.


----------



## Janisdkh

StillPraying said:


> Wait so who all is in tww now? Dobs, jlm, tex, and me? Kitty are you?
> 
> Tex I'm the same way. With DD1 I was supposed to deploy to Afghanistan, with Luke dh and I were separated! That's just how it goes I guess lol
> 
> Gigs I think it's awesome that you still bring him to play even if they are a little rough and bigger talkers, it helps him to grow and not be afraid :)
> 
> Janis congratulations that's so exciting! Fx for a sticky bean. Will your Dr's be giving you anything extra?

Thanks! Nope they wont, they said because I have 4 healthy children that they feel there is no need. I don't suffer from prog issues or cervical issues .. So far yet anyways so here is hoping all is well. 
They had me on folic though and being that I eat tuns of fruit, I get folate that way too so I am hoping that helps. I know my nails are killer hard and long now though :D

I am just glad I been taking the vits for 3 months now... :D Even though I am not a vit kinda gal.. I do hope this baby will be ok


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi loves. I have a lot of catching up to do lol. I'm about 10 pages behind. I have a bit of a headache, but I am going to do my best to catch up so hang with me.

In the meanwhile, selfish post. 7dpo, my temps are higher now that we have been sleeping with the fan off. So I am thinking it was the whole fan thing. Took three tests because I'm crazy haha. Wondfo was stark white, frer was stark white, but something kept catching my eye on the Wally. I'm not seeing it as well in color on the computer, but in before barrage of pictures.

Order goes original, clarity enhanced, black and white, stacked (same order top to bottom), then the invert of the stacked.
 



Attached Files:







original.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 12









clarity.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 10









bw.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10









stacked.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12









inverted stack.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, i definitely say make it bigger. Des has had the same blanket since birth and he's starting to outgrow it, but it's the only one he'll let us put on him at night. Wish it was bigger now...

Janis, at my first prenatal appt. my ob said she was happy to hear i'd already been vitamins. She said taken them after you're already pregnant isn't as effective.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, something is DEFINITELY catching my eye....reminds me of my hazy "something" at 7 dpo. Fingers so tightly crossed!


----------



## StillPraying

Janis keeping my fx :flow:

Dobs I knew you wouldn't let me down lol I see something on the non edited ones wooo exciting!!

Gigs that's pretty good to know about the vitamins! I'm taking those and prenatals (spinabifida may have been the cause of my recent loss)

Crazy id retest the line just looks off, but it could just be from tilting it or being a cheap. Retest!

PL I vote big blankie. Cuz babies don't care as much about blankets but toddlers loooove cuddly blankets lol at least mine do...:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

K this is as far back as I can go. Tired lol

Crazy, the line does look off but the control tine is also off. But the test does look more off than the control. Thats super pink though so I would have expected fmu to be equally positive or at least have some sort of line. Hoping AF stays away and you get a true bfp.

Green, I agree with pl. If you are feeling overly tired, I would ask to have your iron checked just to be safe. You take a prenatal though right? Because it does have more iron in it than the daily so =/ I just remember when I was overly tired they went straight to check my thyroid and iron levels. Also, so glad to hear your boys are doing well. Its none of my business, but as a teacher I always suggest separating twins when I am asked for my opinion. I would never tell a parent how to parent (ok not never)

PL I love how like creative you are. You get shit done. I dont know the difference between a cuddle blanket and a receiving blanket soooo yeaaaah :) I just know I want to see pics :)

Janis LOVE that line! Really hoping this is your sticky bean! 

Gigs, I agree that you are a strong momma to still take him. It definitely will build his confidence and help him learn how to navigate. And lol at the *gasp* phone. Thats why I loved Bad Moms. Like stfu. Nobody is perfect.

Tex where are your crosshairs?! Looks like you Oed to me CD 13 with excellent BD timing. Youre totally going to be preggers on your cruise lol <333

J woot for the positive opk! Thats so interesting that yours gets that dark AFTER O. FXed! And agreed I love that rabbit wiggle. Also kudos to you. I dont mind cooking or dishes or cleaning the bathroom but omfg I hate floors! I hate vacuuming and sweeper/swiffering or getting dog hair off the couch. That I cant do. And SO is super old school from his insane parents so he rarely helps. He only does when Im super stressed and hell like unload the dishwasher and take out the trash and expect a parade. Im like HEY ASSHOLE you said you would vacuum if I did everything else and guess what?! Ive been living here for 11.5 months and you have not once vacuumed! But then when I bring it up I dont live here LIKE dont even get me started on that bs. Sorry. Tangent. ALSO LOL omg I love your homemade soft cup!

Still lol sorry. Im just tired AF!!!! Long days at work this week and starting to feel it because I am all over my students like white on white. Also LMFAO at your coffee bean avatar!

CB I love K Hart!!! I bought a You gon learn today! shirt during his What Now? tour. I so want to wear it to school one day, but I would have one kid who gets the reference and then another kid goes to YouTube and next thing I know Im in big trouble lol.

More J, K Hart went on tour last year all across the US. Hes also been popping up in a lot of movies lately, so guys been really busy. Hes definitely milking it. Something you two have in common ;) <3 Sorry couldnt resist the BD joke my ming is perma gutter

Gigs lol yes I watch dumb junk but I actually do not watch Awkward I dont watch a lot of commercials so I have seen them start for the show but I fast forward through it. But lol at the dream. Also lol I see that you were answering two different questions now but I do hope you will tell us. And I think you also said you have some irl friends on here so Ill settle for a private message :)

PL hoping hubs doesnt spoil it! I know mine would haha. He cant keep a secret when he wants to and he slips info out a lot.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hindsight now that I see gig's advice about going big... I agree. There is something so magical about a baby blanket lasting a kid's entire life. I have a blanket from when I was kid and slept with my parents. It got messed up in the wash after my friends used it during a sleepover not knowing it was sentimental, but I don't use it. If I got sad in college or missed my dad, I would cuddle it. SO also has a memory blanket. His grandmother made it for him and he keeps it draped over the edge of his bed just to have there. Adults love their blankets so go big!

And omg Gigs. I was watching this video where the cast of stranger things tries 90s stuff. And this poor girl from Europe just dumps the ENTIRE bag of pop rocks into her mouth and was flipping out hahahaha

Ty Still and Gigs. If I had just taken the one test, I would be excited. It was still there 20 minutes later. But the other two being negative just makes me question it/ my eyes so much


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- I will get crosshairs tmrw. When I am 3dpo. I already cheated and it gives them to me tmrw. I feel you about school being crazy. It's been 4 weeks and I'm still super busy. But we have some new admin (superintendents) that have been piling shit tons of paperwork on us that is redundant and pointless. I feel like a secretary instead of a teacher at this point. 

I see the hazy thing on the Wally test so I hope you're getting your bfp this month! 

I forget who asked about the blanket but I agree about the blanket. Make it big. They can play on the floor with it fanned out and it will be big enough for a bigger kid too when they want to cover up with it. Besides if you have a shower you will get tons of smaller baby blankets.


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks everyone <3 <3

Gigs- Thanks sweetie <3 Makes me feel better

Dobs- OMG! I think I see a line!!!!!!! plsplspls let this be <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh tex boo!!! That sucks! My new admin is way less paperworky, but they have made a lot of jokes about not hiring people back based on student performance and that makes me uncomfortable. I've always had good tests scores, but it just sits gross in my stomach. Also, the HR super sat in our union meeting and was censoring our union reps! TERRIFYING not to mention super illegal and NOBODY batted an eyelash at it.

But yeah we are mid week 3. Today was like the 10th day of school and half of those have been minimum days. I'm just irritated because we have carved out intervention time, and to me that's like... why? You should be doing intervention with every subject throughout your day. It's redundant to me and keeping me from doing my minutes and what I want to do. And considering the school has been getting 50% or more not meeting benchmarks on their SBACs and I'm transferring in from a school where our kids killed the SBAC with flying colors... you would think they might want my opinion on shit. Like when I say Lexia and AR are f*ing stupid and outdated and have only been used in my underperforming schools. Sorry. It's seriously take a deep breath. I already have my kids writing three times as much as they have been.


----------



## Michellebelle

Wooo Dobs! I don't know much about teaching or testing, but you sound like a badass.

J, hope you Oed and caught the egg!

Congrats Janis! I'm always thrilled to see another BFP pop up.

Texas, I secretly (ok not so secretly) hope you get pregnant this cycle too!

Over here, I had an hsg yesterday to see if they could figure out why I'm not getting pregnant and to see if I had any d&c scarring or blocked tubes. Nope! Everything looks normal. So hopefully it works out soon!


----------



## claireybell

Glad HSG was all clear Michelle :) have you had any bloods done to check hormones etc? Or sticky blood?


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle yay for the hsg coming back normal! And also glad that there isn't any scarring or damage. Of course, I don't want something to be wrong but I also know it's nice to know the cause so you can treat it and get preggo. But it sounds like doc is confident you can and will get preggo soon?

Lol sorry. I just get super heated. We don't have a veteran teacher on our team, so the principal elected this woman. And she's really know it all type, which I have had on teams before but those were women who have been teaching 20+ years and had great results. I have a hard time being told what to do when A- I know what she's telling me to do does not benefit my kiddos and B- she said herself that what she marked a 4 got a 1 on the SBAC and started crying and feeling bad about how she did a terrible job for her kids. I'm like hello Einstein! Insanity is doing the same thing twice and expecting different results! I honestly dropped my 5th graders down to 2nd grade writer's workshop, and the output is already incredible.

And here are the wondfo and frer. Neither are editted. I played around in photoshop and can edit my way into a questionable line, but we know how those lines played out for me the last few cycles lol
 



Attached Files:







wondfo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 20









frer.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## gigglebox

Major line eye over here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well you all know I'm bat shit crazy I did another Wally on a 4 hour hold. I did drink a bit so not as concentrated as the last test. But I still swear I see something. The picture is grainy because the first test I did upstairs in the makeup area with my brightest light and this one I did downstairs in the bathroom with not great lighting. No editing
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## DobbyForever

Same test 15m later in the bright light room. So tired I'm not sure if I tweaked it or not lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## pacificlove

Ok, second attempt at typing this out on my phone. for some reason bnb refreshed the page and. I lost my nearly complete post...

Dobs, I see the line on a few of the tests too. Keeping everything tightly crossed!

Michelle, yay for good news. Hopefully you'll get your sticky bean soon. Be strong :hugs:

Thank you all for the input on baby blanket, I'll go bigger. Not adult sized like mine, maybe crib size?
Yeah, I have a fleece blanket that I use during the winter months. So comfy and warm and mine has a shaggy dog print all over it.. I am thinking about making a star wars themed one for hubby for Xmas, he's always cold.. and baby will get a yellow+teddy bear fleece blanket. 

Mrs G, to add to the low iron discusion: even if you are taking a prenatal vitamin right now, it may not be enough. After my mw saw my results, she told me to double up on the iron supplement on top of prenatals.
My only complaint before was short breath (which I thought was baby squishing my lungs) and starting to take afternoon naps again. 
I now notice a difference in my breath if I accidentally forget to take the iron.


----------



## campn

Hey ladies! Sorry I'm unable to keep up these days, but I read when I can!

Green, congrats on your healthy boys! Don't blink, they'll be here before you even realize! 

Gigs, how you doing hun!? Symptoms hitting yet!??

Dobby, I also have a major case of line eyes, I def see something on those tests!!

Wook, thank you hun! Hope you're doing great! 

Picture of miss Jules and her cousin Manny! They're less than 4 weeks apart!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

How precious!!!!!!!! OMG they're f'adorable!!! I always hear stories of kids who are so close to their cousins, and mine suck lol. So I hope MJ are the best of friends!!!!

PL yikes I'm glad you and your gyn were able to figure out you needed more iron. Being short of breath when you have as much to do with the animals on top of being preggerific sounds like hades. You are such a strong momma!

As for the tests... I just got a stabbing/fluttering cramp that only lasted about a second. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but my second to last pregnancy I had the same cramp the evening of 6/7 dpo and got my bfp a day and a half later. I just won't believe it until I see a line I don't have to squint or tilt or edit, especially given how shitty my luck has been with tests. I'll test again in the morning. I just hate testing in the morning because then I end up spending 30 minutes staring at the test and editing pictures instead of getting ready for work. Like today I brought a stack of grading home because Thursday folders go home tomorrow and I wanted to send papers home so I don't look flaky. Ask me how many papers I graded? 0 :rofl: After I just ranted about how great of a teacher I am


----------



## Breeaa

Pl, I say bigger! You're not supposed to let baby use a blanket when they're little anyway so if it's recieving size I don't hunk it'll beg much use later unless as a lovey. I'd say crib size is good if you have enough! You can use it much longer!

Dobs. I keep seeing lines! Fx they're really there. 

Campn, sooooo cute! Juliette is gorgeous! So happy you're sharing pics.


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeee not sure when you changed your avy but ahhhhhhh I just want to snuggle her!


----------



## JLM73

[BPacific[/B] I agree with the other ladies, big blankie for extended use:thumbup:

*Michelle*Thx! And congrats on that awesome HSG result! Hope you get that bfp asap!

*Gigsey*:hugs: Good for you taking Des out with the rough and tumble! He will grow from it,even if he can't express himself as easily just yet.

*Dobber* WTH is it with school admin?? Hubs had an interview for a district position coming up,as his admin is being shady and not posting certain vacancies as to they are holding them for certain ppl:growlmad:
Soooo hope he gets this new position, as we would be able to move a bit closer to where my current home is,and save on gas with all the commuting. He would be traveling to diff schools thru the day, but he's happy as a clam driving rather than locked inside all day with no real lunch break! And I second gigs! I see faint lines on them, so i REALLY hope it's your Rainbow time! Lord knows you timed bd excellent! 

*G-mama*Are your boys both head down or vertex/breech? Also will you be doing natural or c sect if you know? 
Twins fascinate me. ..I still can't believe you are already TWENTY weeks:shock:


----------



## pacificlove

Bree so cute! It looks like cousin is currently a quote a bit bigger? They grow so fast.. enjoy!!

So far the vote is 100% bigger blanket, so it will be ;) 

J, would be nice to have hubby home for lunch. Hope it all works out! 
Work politics are no fun...

Oh and this baby has been kicking all over the place.. I am thinking I might be carrying a starfish or octopus. Getting kicked into the left hip bone and under the right lung at the same time, next thing it's the bladder and left over the belly button.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot bigger is better ;). Lucky baby

J FXed for that new job! Sounds like he definitely needs a change of scenario and love that it would bring him closer to home


----------



## StillPraying

Holy Moses I start typing and there's already another page up!:shock:

First off, I already have a plan to go on the voice, win, and then ill pay dobs to be my girls private tutor Cuz schools here suck so there's that.

Anyways:coffee:

Dobs I see pink on wondfo and something fuzzy on the wally, nothing on frer. I hate I know everything people. Just got one in my office and I already despise her. Hopefully she figures herself out soon so your kids can get what they need.

Campn fantastic swaddling! They look lovely :cloud9:

JLM I hope he gets the job! 

PL this pic is for you and the blankie discussion. My best friend made"froggy" blankets for both of my girls when they were born. I never encouraged the blanket obsession but in my girls eyes the froggy blanket is the ONLY blanket lol
 



Attached Files:







20160914_221716.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg still you are so sweet. Tbh I just smile and nod and teach on.

Sorry about the know it all =\. I wish them on nobody

Also I would totally give you the OMG your kids are too cute discount


----------



## pacificlove

Still, your girls are so cute and I am loving the blankets, they look so fuzzy and warm. What are they made from? 

Ugh, know it all coworkers, been there! Best is to ignore them and only talk to them when you have to and it's work related. 

Apparently I wasn't obsessed about blankets as a kid but I did have a pillow that went with me to any sleep over ;)


----------



## Jezika

Gah, I just did the worst job of skimming, so forgive me, but...

Dobs - I TOTES see lines on the wondfo AND FRER, and this is with my sh*t screen. Also, 7DPO, hello!!!!!

Campn - that pic is just too much. Too. Damn. Much. I can't...


----------



## DobbyForever

PL best work advice ever.

I was blanket obsessed my whole life. I wore it like a nun and dragged it everywhere including the dinner table. Didn't grow out of that until like 17 haha

I used to turn on the heater in winter and sit near a vent while watching Saturday cartoons and my mom would wake up because it would get hot and I'd be in the living room sitting in my heat tent. Drove her nuts

Jeeeeez noooo you were supposed to be my voice of reason and say you don't see it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

On the symptom front I had AF like cramping yesterday. It really felt like she was coming on. And today and yesterday insane amounts of sticky cm. also I have small girls as we know so when I wear lingerie with a built in bra I cheat and leave mine on. I actually had to take my bra off because my girls hurt being in two bras and I actually filled out the built in


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Dobbles i can see a hazy line on that last test for sure, just like Gigs hazy pne she did before her Frer was blazing positive couple days later eee!! Fx'd hunni, please be a sticky bambino :hugs: 

Pacific that made me Lol your carrying a starfish/octopuss :haha: You'll miss those comforting kicks when baby is here, its weird?! I dont miss the foot under ribcage though! 

Stills, your squiggles are beautiful! They look so much alike aswell :)

Omg Camps sooooooo cute, cousin cuddles <3 Juliette is gorgeous just like her Mama!!


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> On the symptom front I had AF like cramping yesterday. It really felt like she was coming on. And today and yesterday insane amounts of sticky cm. also I have small girls as we know so when I wear lingerie with a built in bra I cheat and leave mine on. I actually had to take my bra off because my girls hurt being in two bras and I actually filled out the built in

Sounds gooooood on the boob front for preggers Dobs hehe!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> Wait so who all is in tww now? Dobs, jlm, tex, and me? Kitty are you?
> 
> Tex I'm the same way. With DD1 I was supposed to deploy to Afghanistan, with Luke dh and I were separated! That's just how it goes I guess lol
> 
> Gigs I think it's awesome that you still bring him to play even if they are a little rough and bigger talkers, it helps him to grow and not be afraid :)
> 
> Janis congratulations that's so exciting! Fx for a sticky bean. Will your Dr's be giving you anything extra?

No I'm not, I might catch any non pregnant people on the next one though, I tend to have 60 odd day cycles at the moment, but that could change very quickly haha! but who knows what my body is doing, I sure as hell don't XD


How quickly do you guys talk though!! I go to sleep for 8 hours and 4 pages have been added XD


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I just read/. Skimmed like 4 pages and it's almost 2am so forgive me. Lol 

Pl- I bet it's so uncomfortable with your little one moving like crazy but I can't wait! I bet it's so reassuring. 

Dob- I'm going to be real with you I hardly glanced at your tests not because I don't totes love you but because I rarely see anything so I'm waiting until 9dpo to see your bfp :) I can't wait!!
Oh and what do you mean separate them? Sleeping, school? I don't think you said or I missed it lol 

Still- that picture is so cute of your girls. 

Campn- I love your pic too! She's do beautiful and that picture cracks me up. Her face to me says "mom idk about this dude..."

J- as of last week baby A was breach and I don't remember what baby B was., breach I think? But a couple weeks before that they were both head down. So they're still moving around a bunch. As far as delivery goes it's be a last minute decision I'm sure. If baby A is head down I'll probably try vaginally but with two it's anyone's guess how it'll play out. Lol I just don't want baby a vaginally and baby b c-section!


So iron talk- doc checked my levels of a ton of stuff a couple weeks ago and everything was all good. I get more bloods drawn between now and 24 weeks (they're just waiting for me at the lab) which I think might include it again so now I'm thinking I'll go sooner rather than later. 

Sorry to everyone I missed!


----------



## JLM73

*G Lady* sounds good! I was just curious. ..i think with my Surro twins being in T position, it caused them not to be able tot turn as easily since A pretty much b pointed B up top, and A couldn't flip with B curled just over her head:haha:
Rib s p r e a d kicks were THE most painful! That and twin B had hard head under left ribs CONSTANTLY last tri with hard hip bones under right ribs, like DEEP under! A was crouching breech so when she"stood",it rammed;B in the belly and she would startle and insta stretch OWWW! Rib spread!

*Pacific* You have a baby:ninja: in training. ...don't mess with the mojo lol, and oddly, i swear i just typed HER mojo totally subconscious! !?
Went back and changed it lol

*Mrs G* forgot to add,that short of major complication, once twin A is out, (cringe time) they can usually reach in there and grab/turn twin B:shock:...i recommend pain meds before, as it may be a 40 yr old virgin "Arggghh! KELLY CLARKSON! !" moment lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jezika said:


> Keeps - you look stunning, love, and like everyone said, you're doing an awesome job. What kind of stuff did you do/have at your shower? I'm loping for inspo.

Aww thanks Jez! I think us Brits don't go all out like the lovely US ladies! You do everything better (Halloween, Xmas, baby showers etc!) 

My MIL organised it all, we had a nice buffet, cupacakes etc, and just a few friends (I like to keep things small so I can get round and really talk to everyone) we sat in the garden and gossiped about all things baby and bump was given some lovely presents (blankets, practical stuff, outfits etc)

Here's a pic of my girlies sticking their fingers in the chocolate fountain!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Keepsmiling91

JLM73 said:


> al roses! And they are minis! Called Teacup roses- so they look perfectly like large roses but mini- I made them into a bouquet ( more than a dozen) and am gonna see if I can use the root stim on them to plant them- would be uber romantic to get them growing and plant them at our future house!
> *Keep* You ROCK woman! You are handling everything like a BOSS - F him for missing out on all these precious once in a lifetime moments with the girls!
> Also, I think it's adorable big sis watches out for little! However, I think it's a good thing for kids not to be co dependent, and to learn to be self suffucient...explore the world thru their own eyes etc.
> 
> I think like Gigs said - they will get better, and instead of sadness they will soon be eager to share their day's events with each other :hugs:
> Maybe that will help- My DS is a bit of a drama king at times, so I literally take the stone face/smiley no big deal attitude when intro'ing him to new things.
> So maybe when you drop off the older, say " OK Big Girl, have a great day and do lots of fun things so you can come home and tell Daisy allll your great stories!"
> and for the little "Ok my Pretty Girl, have a great day and lots of FUN so you can tell Lucy all your GREAT stories later today!"
> 
> Then they kinda feel like they have a "job" lol. My DS loves to say "I'm off today" on the wknds :haha:
> I learned long ago tallking to kids in the ER and ambulance while they are freaking, if they feel they have some control, or a task to accomplish/help with, they really seem to do better!

Oh JLM thank you! Such lovely things to say! I did as you said and set her little goals etc, and she went off a lot better today! My youngest is still doing the tears at nursery, she's totally lost with out big sis looking out for her! I know in the long run it'll do her good though x


----------



## JLM73

:plane: :shock::plane:
Holy temp jump! And that is without a full bbt adjust as I had to use my 3am temp due to hubs bolting from bed at 5 due to massive leg cramps, he even had to put on his tens unit! 
Glad i had at least the 3am temp with 3.5 hrs sleep to work from, as i def O'd! And hubs 5 am bolt and yell with lights on immed ruined any chance of an accurate reno lol. Of to make brkfst!


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobs- I swear I see something, hopefully not line eye grrr I have looked at so many tests last night and this morning that it's like a line is stuck in my eye. :'( 

Camp- Omgosh <3 what beautiful babies <3 

Keeps- You look amazing in your av btw <3 Love it! 

Thanks for the grats <3
I really thought I was out.. I was staying clear of the forums a tad LOL Stupid me


----------



## JLM73

BABY LUV:
*:Campenator* OMG how adorable they are together! Juliet looks all snuggly and as big as her cuz!?

*Still* LUV the froggy blankies!! I love when lil girls have semi tom boy things lol. They are quite content by the looks of those sweet faces! 

*Keep* your little ladies are just gorgeous like mom! Future models there lol. And A+ they figured out the quick n easy way to get the chocolate faster lol. 
And kudos to you for keeping the party small! I HATE going to someone's event, ands never getting a moment to speak with them grrr!
My first wedding I never say to eat my dinner bcuz despite my enormous princess style gown worn hoop and all,I insisted on making it around to EVERY table to speak with, greet, and thank our guests! 
It was a dinner cruise on a yacht, so most were sitting. Me and new hubs will have our proper wedding near mardi gras/spring break,and it will be a masquerade themed party, with prizes, karaoke etc,add I want the guests to have FUN...it will be more hectic, but I will absolutely thank everyone via microphone on the karaoke stage lol

*Dobinski*Hubs totes agreed you did the wise thing with 5th graders back to 2nd read thingy. He also says thx to all wishing him well on the upcoming interview. ...darn he told me the job title and i forgot
:-k something Specialist, but basically he will be driving to diff Schools throughout the day. ...Staying Specialist maybe? ?
Oh and psssstt....:shhh: but. ....
:test: lol


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHHH BABY SQUEE!!! Campn, they are so precious! That's so awesome you had them so close together. I'm hoping my SIL will get pregnant soon! 

And Breaa! Your new pic is soooo cute <3

Forget who asked but i'm feeling meh. Boobs still hurt and srill queasy most of the time...no true morning sickness (puking) yet. Oh and i feel sick pretty much all night and then it's hard to choose food to eat in the morning.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not awake enough to get my eyes to focus so only got through greenie's post.

Sorry! In my head it was clear haha. Separate cribs, same room. My brothers shared a room until my older brother moved out for college and they were 6 years old. Dunno if my parents would have separated them earlier. I meant school though. A lot of parents I have seen do kinder together then separate first grade, but the amount of anxiety that causes is way worse than what I see when they are separated in kinder. My brothers did preschool together and then different classes right off the bat. They ended up still having the same group of friends and are very close, but our schools were smaller (my graduating class was the largest with like 500 people) and we do a lot as a family so we are tight knit. Most twins I see find each other at recess.


----------



## DobbyForever

J is it Teacher on Special Assignment? TOSA? They basically coach other teachers.

I mean if my strongest writer was writing a mid second grade, giving the binder paper and saying go wasn't going to work. And wasn't! I kept getting 5 sentence stories!!! And the long ones had zero details just lists of actions or stories with unecessarily parts. So planning across five pages is helping.


----------



## gigglebox

....but where's your test....?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao gigs I love you. I still have a hazy shadow on the Wally but nothing on wondfo and frer. The dye hung around so long on the free but ultimately no line. On my phone so I collage stacked orig, bw, and invert
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

Here is the original alone the collage came out in crappy quality
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry two more posts then have to shower. Frer had a line very close to the control. The quality decreased going over to Mixgram so hopefully you can see it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FutureMrs

Quick post at work but definitely seeing something on the orginal dobs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wondfo and lol see this is why I hate am testing. 40m of editing and staring and now I am ten behind schedule
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gigglebox

I don't see it on the frer, but i think that may be a picture quality issue. I see a haze on the wondfo though...

I HATE those disappearing positives!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Gigs! I was hoping for a more clear haze this morning, but it looked exactly liked last night's haze. I know it takes time but lol. I'm starting to get that excited feeling in my gut. I was shaking taking the pictures this morning. Not as bad as I usually do when I see a line, but enough that I dropped the wondfo. I haven't gotten that feeling with my false lines the last few cycles. The other thing is my chart is zig zagging a lot. I know it's just due to turning off the fan the last few days, but it reminds me of when my bfp chart was up and down and up and down versus steady rise.

As for the frer, it's definitely an upload picture quality issue. I can see it on my phone and irl. It is a squinter, I have to pick up the test and really focus on just that area. I missed it at first because I was looking more to the left where I would have expected the line to be. It's still there and hasn't disappeared. I know the new frer lines are close, but this seems even closer to me.

Anyway I officially need to put pants on and go to work and start staring at the pictures on my phone lol. I mean TECHNICALLY I don't have to be there for an hour and it takes 5 mins to get there, but I have more writing packets to run off and a poster I want to make... even though TECHNICALLY I have prep today and no yard duty.... lol jk jk going to work

K sorry for being self centered. I will reply to all you beauts when I get home


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Oh no no! Anytime anyone has peestick, scan or baby pix it is REQUIRED they selfishly and multiply post! :thumbup:
And i totally see lines on the Wally and the Wondfo even tho i am out in the blazing Fl sun, with glare from hell on my phone! 
I kinda see the frer but it's too bright here and the line is a wee close? ?

I'm pretty sure hubs said Staffing Specialist, but it's exactly what you described, helping teachers get right lol. 
He'd be good at it. He's a great instructor, and knows his job very well.
He's taught Elementary, middle, and Special Ed, and has certs in 6 diff areas for teaching. 
Frankly i think btwn the bad admin this year, and the huge batch of spec ed kids they gave him- he has 3 classes of his own students, all Oppositional defiants, Aspergers, or ADHD mixed with other emotional issues, and he has to travel to diff classrooms all the other periods:roll:
Frankly after like 15yrs, i think he's burnt out on the same ole same ole...
He showed me a vid he made in class, on the sly, that showed his worst student totally disrupting the class! Bad ass is the O.D.D. kid and literally refused to sit down as hubs calmly keeps directing him, and reminding him of consequences, and the other students look on bug eyed, he shouts "You're an asshole!":shock:
Without missing a beat, hubs said "Yea, ok, but I'm still going to need you to get back in your seat..."
He didn't, so hubs continues his lesson, with the other students answering questions, and O.D.D. kid grabs his chair and flings it across the room! !??
Hubs told him to go get it, which he ignored, then i hear hubs continuing the lesson, as badass paces glaring at hubs, then starts packing his things and leaves the room. **Mind you hubs is 6ft and 300lbs of authoratative but appropriate tone. 
Hubs have him a referral. ...so he's been a bit better.
There was even a parent sitting in the room!
Can some one type #I'mGoinToJail???
Cuz in would have gone off....i HATE badass kids!
Oh and last week a kid brought a knife to school, so now he's in Juvi lol
MAN they don't pay you all enuff! !


----------



## StillPraying

Before anything :rofl: @gigs..."but where is your test " bwahaha I love you ladies. 

Dobs I didn't see it on frer at first, but I don't trust off center tests. I 100% see it on the cheapies, and I don't believe in giving false hope. :flower:

Mrsg okay so I don't have twins but just thought I'd share. When dd2 started daycare she had twin baby girls in her class. Well you don't move to the pre-toddler class until 15 months and walking well. Well 1 twin moved and the other wasn't walking well enough so had to stay. It.was.awful. those little girls cried for 2 months straight until the other one was able to move. I know if I were a twin mom I would separate them at school so they could be individuals and not "the twins" as we had several of those in my high-school growing up. Hope that helps. :thumbup:

Keeps your little girls are so sweeeet! Love the bow in her hair! Your shower sounds lovely! 

Kitty oh I wasn't aware! Do you know why they're so long? Sorry if you have explained this all before, I was MIA from this thread for like 6 months :wacko:

PL they're made from that minky fleece stuff, dd1s (yellow blankie) has cotton on one side but my friend did double fleece for dd2 because of how worn the cotton seems to get. 

JLM the temp shift is good right? When will so know if he gets the job? Oh and your wedding sounds like the party of the year! Loooove masquerades!

Thank you all for the compliments on my girls, they were all messy from the beach lol


----------



## gigglebox

J, omg, way to go hubs! Sounds like he handled that like a champ. ODD is lne of my biggest fears...but also when i hear of kids having it, they're usually from tumultuous or neglectful home lives (like acting out to get attention kind of thing, to the extreme) :( poor things. 

Dobs, I love that excited feeling! That "I think I might be...!" feeling. I hope it doesn't let you down! The af cramps a bit before af is due is very promising :thumbup: I'm getting excited for you.


----------



## StillPraying

OMG jlm I'd be in jail with you. Your DH is a saint to say the least!!! I do agree, it's mandatory to post multiple pics so we can all analyze obviously. 

AFM 3 dpo today...had some weird af cramps yesterday and diarrhea (sorry tmi) yesterday.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, keep posting, we need to analyze those tests with you. 
I only get to dip pee sticks into cups to check for gd and protein at every appointment. *Sigh* not nearly as interesting as you hope for no results.

J, your hubby sounds like a saint... Men are just so much more calm in those types of situations. So admirable!

Still, I love fleece. I made a blanket for the dog years ago and it has held up fantastic. 

So 2 weeks ago our cat was missing for 2 nights only to be found locked into my truck... Turns out she didn't learn her lesson as she had no hesitation to jump right back in as I unloaded groceries yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160914_150928.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- she's so cute!! I'm totally obsessed with animals right now. I really want another kitten but I love having my little girl be my baby. But DH dos just recently convince me to let him get another dog! I think I'm crazy. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, obviously her last experience there wasn't at all traumatic. Such a cutie though! I miss my cat :(


----------



## gigglebox

Uggggh this food thing is so annoying! I have to b for a second. I wake up feeling ill, i take forever to figure out what i can eat that doesn't make me feel like i'm going to hurl when i think about eating it, and then i eat and my stomach continues to growl like i'm starved...so i eat more, then BAM, all of the sudden i'm so full i'm uncomfortable. Then it's anyone's guess if whatever i ate will make me feel sick after.

I hope these are healthy pink problems!


----------



## Janisdkh

gigglebox said:


> Uggggh this food thing is so annoying! I have to b for a second. I wake up feeling ill, i take forever to figure out what i can eat that doesn't make me feel like i'm going to hurl when i think about eating it, and then i eat and my stomach continues to growl like i'm starved...so i eat more, then BAM, all of the sudden i'm so full i'm uncomfortable. Then it's anyone's guess if whatever i ate will make me feel sick after.
> 
> I hope these are healthy pink problems!

I have this same problem almost.. The last two days.. I am actually scared to eat LOL When I do eat till I am satisfied I feel sick again.. Water does not help, if I chug water i am well sickly always... 

I am scared of nausea though.. With my other kids I had none, my son I had maybe a few bouts of it. With my BO's I had lots :( I did have sore boobs and nips though but this time nothing. So weird how slightly different it is.


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobs- I think I see lines... Omg I can't wait to see your tests tomorrow or the next day(if you are)

So exciting!


----------



## StillPraying

Psssh Janis she'll probably take another tonight, am I right dobs? It's okay....I'm 3dpo and I'm like. ...maybe I should:test: haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao still I am literally thinking how long til I go home to poas

But I just popped in to say I'm f*ing tired and want to go home. Lol. I've been so on it all morning with my teaching I have zero energy and lunch ends on 3m


----------



## Jezika

Skimming again, sorry...

Janis - I forgot to say congrats. Congrats!

Dobs - Believe me, I'm not one to want to give you false hope. I really did see those lines on the FRER and Wondfo yesterday, though, so I definitely believe the FRER one is there (though I can't see it today). I see some haze on the wondfo. Made me go back and check my wondfo progressions pics and I was reminded how I saw NOTHING even at 9DPO. And you're at 8DPO. Hello, 8DPO!!! There's soooo much time for that shiz to darken up. Getting cautiously excited for you...

J - I can't believe what teachers out up with. Also not sure how I could handle kids with ODD. It would be seriously challenging to remain calm and consistently maintain empathy, even though they're the way they are through no fault of their own.

Gigs - omg can you tell us the sex covertly and we all promise never to raise it ever again? 

Still - don't dooooo ittttt (re: testing)

PL - every other day this kid turns into an octopus. It is SO unsettling, esp. during the night. She does some proper freaky-ass sh*t in there. Oh, I LOVE your cat pic. Seriously love! What's her name?


----------



## claireybell

Basing your symptoms gigs on how my pg was with Nuala, girly ickyness def eeep! 

Hope your day at work goes fast Dobs so we can see more :test:

Just watching 'Straight Outta Compton' i LUUUURVE it!!! ;)


----------



## Janisdkh

Stillpraying and dobs - LMAO I badly wanted to test at 6 dpo... I even pee'd on an already used test after my negative at 9dpo LOL Just a few days before my positive.. I swear I saw a shadow line.. I SWEAR! I know this addiction all too well :'(

I have agoraphobia so it's not like I can just head over to the store when I want LOL Sometimes I have bad bad days :( Like today. Hubby is the one who usually gets my tests hehe darnit.. If I could I would buy 10 each time I go


----------



## Janisdkh

You know whats good about not insanely testing and thinking I was out this month :o Testing at 4.5 weeks and already skipping just about the 4th week of worry!!!!!! I am I think safe from a chem pregnancy at least.. GULP


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, what about a slice of untoasted toast for the early morning wake ups. Honestly if my nausea had carried on longer I would have invited a loaf to sleep next to me.

Mrs G, puppies, kittens get one of each! Haha. Although puppy would be a lot more work ;) if the two grow up together, they'll love each other. I think that's why our cat/dog combo love is one sided. We've had the dog for nearly 8 years now and the cat for 1 1/2. So the cat is in love with "her" dog and the dog at best accepts her.

Jez, isn't it freaky how much space they still seem to have to act like an octopus? 
The cats name is Coconut. Hubby and I could not come up with a name for months after we got her.. we kept calling her kitten or kitty. One day we sat down and I said we rEALLY need a name, to which hubby responded " I don't care what we call her, kitten, cat, kk, coconut, I don't f-ing care". So I said, fine "coconut it is". 
I just hope we'll be better at picking names for our kid(s). :haha: 
What's even funnier is that the cat listens to her silly name.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific your Cat is sooo cute! Shes playing peepo in the car hehe! I love Cats, more a Cat person than Dogs i have to admit, SO wants a Dog after the Cats pop it but im not keen... :-/ 

Im always Kitten broody! I love them <3


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> Before anything :rofl: @gigs..."but where is your test " bwahaha I love you ladies.
> 
> Dobs I didn't see it on frer at first, but I don't trust off center tests. I 100% see it on the cheapies, and I don't believe in giving false hope. :flower:
> 
> Mrsg okay so I don't have twins but just thought I'd share. When dd2 started daycare she had twin baby girls in her class. Well you don't move to the pre-toddler class until 15 months and walking well. Well 1 twin moved and the other wasn't walking well enough so had to stay. It.was.awful. those little girls cried for 2 months straight until the other one was able to move. I know if I were a twin mom I would separate them at school so they could be individuals and not "the twins" as we had several of those in my high-school growing up. Hope that helps. :thumbup:
> 
> Keeps your little girls are so sweeeet! Love the bow in her hair! Your shower sounds lovely!
> 
> Kitty oh I wasn't aware! Do you know why they're so long? Sorry if you have explained this all before, I was MIA from this thread for like 6 months :wacko:
> 
> PL they're made from that minky fleece stuff, dd1s (yellow blankie) has cotton on one side but my friend did double fleece for dd2 because of how worn the cotton seems to get.
> 
> JLM the temp shift is good right? When will so know if he gets the job? Oh and your wedding sounds like the party of the year! Loooove masquerades!
> 
> Thank you all for the compliments on my girls, they were all messy from the beach lol

Haha it's okay, I don't mind! But to answer your question I'm pretty sure I have undiagnosed pcos! 

Pacific, our cat loves to sit in the washing machine for naps, so we have to be really careful not to stick washing in and set it off when she's in there!! But yours is so so adorable! 

Gigs, I had really bad morning sickness with peachy, I had ginger biscuits by my bed so as soon as I woke up I ate a few and it seemed to help a bit! Little and often seemed the best tactic, I had a few fail safes as well Big Macs (oops) was one that I hated but it was one of the few things I could keep down until 11 weeks! I couldn't stand egg of any description and the smell of popcorn made me ill (still does :( ) I really hope you can find something to help soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I say you compromise and get one of each. Haha.. I am such bad influence :haha:

At this point the only reason why we don't have more animals living inside the house is hubby's asthma. Breathing is important I guess ;)

Kitty, washing machine! I wonder if yours knows that thing fills with water? Does she like water?
Ours kept sitting in the bathtub the other day after I turned on the tab... Yet she dislikes rain. She also loves watching things go down the toilet. She's a strange cat! 
One of the stranger places she has explored is our fireplace. The fire had died, I opened the door to scoop ashes and refill and in pops the cat. Ugh, she came out with only a few ash spots minutes later and it's not even a big fireplace.. :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't think she does, she hates water!! My old cat loved water, you couldn't get in the shower without her trying to get it, and if a tap was running nearby she'd stick her face under it XD her name was dizzy, she was odd because she had a lazy eye and she ran diagonally forward, so with her back legs trying to overtake her front legs... All the time!

But fireplace is a new one!! At least it wasn't lit!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, yes i'll devise some code to subtly tell y'all the sex, or pm you. I was strongly feeling girl, now it's kind of switched, hubs says it's one of each LOL

Yes, i'll probably end up with something edible next to the bed...


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I keep checking for your pee stick lol

Jez I'm resisting. Barely. Plus I'm afraid if still seeing a super faint positive from my loss and then I'd obsess over is it? But since positive opk I know I'm 3dpo 

Janis what is agoraphobia?

Pl what a pretty kitty! Love how the name came about that is epic.

Kitty washing machine? I'd end up washing my cat somehow if she did that! Are you or (have you)going to see a Dr about pcos? My close friend had that but she has a baby boy now:flower:

I have a Ragdoll kitty and she is....neurotic. she insists on sitting in front of the TV anytime it is on and obsessively cleaning her self for everyone to see and hear:growlmad:


----------



## kittykat7210

I keep meaning to go to the doctor, but if I go I lose that blissful ignorance that I have nothing wrong with me!! Im kind of scared to go Incase they tell me I might not ever have kids, I know it's silly but it's hard!

Aww I love ragdolls, my cat used to clean herself to the point she was bald on her belly/groin but she calmed down and it grew back which was good!


----------



## JLM73

WTF man:saywhat:
ANOTHER + opk???? I was hoping for a neg to match ovulation, but maybe a 2nd egg??
I usually O cd13, temp drop was cd12= O
with rise cd13 and another huge rise this a.m. so wtf??
Gahhh.... currently making Indian Butter Chicken with Basmati rice for din din while hubs naps post work so hopefully his nap will give him energy to :sex: lol
 



Attached Files:







20160915_191842-1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## StillPraying

Hey jlm 2 eggs is better than one!

Kitty I know what you mean. I think I'll forever feel that way about ultrasounds. But look at this way, it may be something much simpler than pcos (which is also treatable) and might be a quick fix or maybe a round of clomid to do the trick! 

Gigs if you tell us we can be here to support you if you have any gender disappointment feelings. I had that with dd2 and ladies here on bnb really helped me. I know I'll need it if I have another girl lol buuuut I'm keeping my fx that you have a girl and we can all go eeeeeee eeeeeee like Clairey does haha


----------



## Michellebelle

J - get in that BD!

Kitty, I bet you have a simple case of PCOS. My guess is that you'll have no issues getting pregnant on something like Clomid or Femara. 

Gigs, I'm so curious to see if you're having twins!

Dobby, I hope your blazing BFP shows up soon! I'm not surprised you haven't gotten a strong line yet. Still soooo early! 

I am so happy the weekend is almost here! It's been a busy week and I just want some relaxing time with DH and also get some housework and cleaning done around here!


----------



## pacificlove

J, hopefully a double egg pop!? Fingers crossed again for you this month.

Kitty, that is too funny, I have heard of people taking showers with their birds but never a cat. Dizzy sounds like he was quite the cat! 
As for getting tested, be positive, like others have said, the solution could be so simple and lead to a healthy bean so quickly. Even if the results aren't what you want, there are still other alternatives to getting a beautiful baby. 

Still, our cat does that too! She uses the tv signal receiver box (which gets a little bit warm during use) as her perch. The words "down in the front row" mean nothing to her as she blocks the center of the screen.
Did you ever figure out why your little one is ripping out fur? 
Years ago I used to cat sit a Siamese for a neighbor, if the cat got too lonely she'd rip out hair... Thinking back a pheromone diffuser might have helped her more.


----------



## DobbyForever

K have to reply page by page cuz on my phone and too lazy to select all then copy then paste

J damn. Hubs is good for dealing with that. I'd be like nope fts admin get him out now. I draw a line at table flipping it chair tossing. I'm not taking a chair to the face for anybody lol. But yeah gigs is right sadly and I'm glad hubs handled it with patience 

Pl fleece is lovely and lol and the cat

Gigs and Janis sorry your tummies are giving you the run around :(


----------



## DobbyForever

I am also perpetually animal broody so my advice is get them all!!!! Lol. Honestly I'd have so many pets if the HOA didn't limit me to two haha

Janis I have agoraphobia/claustrophobia. I don't like feeling like I can't move so I freak out if I'm in an overcrowded small space.

K blanking. Starving so off to make nothing near as fab as J's dinner 

In the meanwhile here is my afternoon Wally. Not getting the excited feeling and sometimes in some pics the line seems off so now I am doubting what I am seeing. I had to just keep saying only 8dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs there you are with my analyzing fix! I still see it tho.

PL what is a pheromone diffuser?

I just ordered piiiizzzzzaaaa:wohoo:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo is the pheromone thing part of the meet your goat hubby?! Cuz if it is that sounds mad scientisty/fun

Still what kind of pizza?! Mmm pizza


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs just papa Johns, chicken/bacon/bell pepper for dh and I, sausage/pineapple for the girls.

My dd told me yesterday that she wants another baby :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yum! I made a garlic cheeseburger. Ended up being more delicious than anticipated lol

I'm sorry love. Hugs. I know that's tough when the kids ask, so praying for that sticky bfp soon for your little lady


----------



## StillPraying

She's much too grown for 4. But really it's helped, she saves me from having to answer people. Her teacher asked if everything was going well with the baby and I froze, but Caroline just jumped in "the baby didn't have a heartbeat so he went to heaven with Jesus."


----------



## DobbyForever

That is so sweet. I agree it's hard seeing someone so young really SEE life/loss. Sounds like you did a great job explaining it to her.

And hugs to you. I remember all too well how much the "how is the baby" "how far along are you now" when people didn't know stings so another big hug


----------



## pacificlove

Still, bless your little daughter, what a sweetheart for having that answer on her tongue. 

My goats were a$$holes tonight, serves me right for treating them with apple peels and cores from the Poe baking lady. Mom goat got so excited she put her front feet into my back a few times following me into the barn. Stupid thing. Caused me do dump it all on the floor so now they won't eat the stuff "were it's dirty!"

Pheromone diffuser: pheromones are a natural "happy hormone". The diffuser looks like a night light plug in thing with a hormone filled compartment attached to it. The cat pheromones don't affect people or dogs and you just plug it into a wall outlet in the room the cat spents most of its time. 
When I worked in pet retail years ago, we sold lots of them to owners of unhappy cats. I'd say we had an 80% success rate with them to making the cat happier.

And your dinners sound amazing, where can I invite myself?;)


----------



## DobbyForever

So... This tmi story is not for the faint of heart


Spoiler
I had an upset tummy so I had to go potty. But I also wanted to catch my urine just to check the concentration and possibly poas. So I go to do my business and usually I can force the pee out before the poo, but this time the poo was like NOPE but I started peeing so out of sheer desire to catch the urine... I moved back a bit and I just shit all over my toilet hahahah


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo jk jk I thought it was like get the goats in the mood lol :rofl: that still sounds nifty though. And so sorry about the excited goat kicking! :(. What a butt

And you don't ever want one of my burgers. I try all the tips online but my center is ALWAYS pink a little


----------



## gigglebox

Aww still that both breaks and warms my heart. I really, really hope your "rainbow baby" is right around the corner! 

I wish i could get a cat but hubs put his foot down. Basically the only way i'd be able to get one at this point is if i was infertile (because i was like if i can't have a baby, i want a cat") and the cat was adopted as an adult and declawed. I'm morally opposed to declawing so it'd have to have already been declawed when it was surrendered. 

Dobs, i totes see that line, but is it thin? It's definitely in the right place though...

I want pizza. No judging but i totally had a lunchables pizza thing for breakfast lmao


----------



## gigglebox

Lol dobs! I'm pretty sure i eather damn near or actually shit on my own hand before in a similar situation. Edit to add, specifically my thumb whilst holding a cup for a catch.


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> Cb, I say you compromise and get one of each. Haha.. I am such bad influence :haha:
> 
> At this point the only reason why we don't have more animals living inside the house is hubby's asthma. Breathing is important I guess ;)
> 
> Kitty, washing machine! I wonder if yours knows that thing fills with water? Does she like water?
> Ours kept sitting in the bathtub the other day after I turned on the tab... Yet she dislikes rain. She also loves watching things go down the toilet. She's a strange cat!
> One of the stranger places she has explored is our fireplace. The fire had died, I opened the door to scoop ashes and refill and in pops the cat. Ugh, she came out with only a few ash spots minutes later and it's not even a big fireplace.. :haha:

Haha Cats really do sleep anywhere! One year in the Summer when i was growing up i walked in the bathroom only to find our cat layed curled in the sink basin :rofl: i guess she was reeeeeally hot as the basins are cold lol


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies you crack me up about your popping stories... Pretty sure I've been there too but I might be in denial and not fully remember. 

Gigs, that's too bad about the no cat... Maybe try again later? Or when hubby wants that new expensive tool... 

And no judgement on pizza... Domino's makes a fantasticly greasy bacon pepperoni pizza.


----------



## claireybell

HAHAAAA Dobs that just floored me :rofl: 

I can see something faint on that test hun! Still early though, fx'd the hcg is dbl'ing up :)

Awww Stills, bless your daughter, children are so sweet at knowing what to say, that brought a tear to my eyes :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

I could really nibble on a pizza just now lol & its 03:47! 

Hoping Nuala isnt too demanding with her feed in the morning as its Rileys first day if school Reception year! I cant be late.. Im fretting i dont have everything sorted for him! & its peeing with rain, so a nice rainy school run uhh typical!

Shes been asleep since 9pm'ish some i wondering if she's cutting out a nightfeed now maybe??! Still though, ive got more sleep again tonight :)


----------



## Jezika

Lol Dobs. Reminds me of my malteser story.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I remember that! :rofl: omg I love all of you for understanding that ttc: shit gets real

Gigs you should like get an outdoor cat and act like it's just a friendly stray. But it's probably annoy the ducks lol

What is reception school? 

Gigs again right?! I feel like they have all been thin. Like dye is just pooling in the indent of the outer rims of the line. Idk. I'm unamused lol

I caved cuz I'm dumb lol. Tbh I think I didn't want to see a bfn tomorrow morning so I wasted it now. I saw a line when I first looked, but the more I look the more I realize it was just line eye.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs.. I wanna see that one but I am on my phone, so let's blame it on that.

Btw, brilliant idea on how to get gigs her cat!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol pl you are sweet there's nothing to see haha.

I'm just getting anxious because I feel like fmu is going to either confirm these lines meant something or show they were bull, and I'm not emotionally ready for the latter


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I lived off pizza lunchables with dd2! And there's always ways to convince the hubs on animals. It's like convincing them to ttc again :haha:

Dobs I'm dying :rofl: oooommmmggg. Winning. Lol why does the test have a weird water mark on it? Isn't tomorrow 9dpo? That's not out at all. Oh and I like my burgers a little pink so....

Clairey :rofl: peeing with rain??!!! You ladies are too much OMG

Thank you all for being so awesome :kiss:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah dude I love pizza lunchables! Extra cheese plz! My adult friends were like microwave it, and I'm like biyatch plz! I didn't have a microwave when I was 7 at school so I don't need that crap now!

Still I like stuff pink but this is like just ever so slightly too much pink that I get the runs after lol. Or maybe that's just in my head.

I know a bfn or shadow at 9dpo doesn't mean i'm out, but two days past my first shady haze and it means I can rule out the haze as the beginnings of a line.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbers* omg i laughed so hard lol, hubs shook his head and said he can't believe we talk about EVERY thing lol
On the burger lower the temp,and use a loss if using the stove, the heart taped in will help cook the center
:thumbup:

*Gigs* i 2nd the Oh wow....look at that stray. .:cat:

I just got in another BD, hubs is so into ttc, i just showed him the blaring opk and said, maybe a2nd egg :shrug: so i got in bed all lazy and he's like let's go! Lol
All went well till the fumble at the end, he came out at the critical moment-more my fault, i shifted, and so some :spermy: went in,some out :dohh:
Scooped the goo into the cup that's always on hot standby, and syringed it in with some preseed, then the softcup. ..craziness
I should get CH Friday morn, but if i get ANOTHER + opk, ill be baffled! And will have to go buy more opks lol


----------



## StillPraying

So ya know when you read something...and then you get curious so you Google, then ya fall down the rabbit hole? :bunny: I just read a ton of stuff on the chance of twins being increased after a MC. Anyone heard/read anything on this? 

Jlm that's awesome that he's so into it! I just sorta jump dh and he doesn't exactly resist ya know? Lol

Oh yes and to add to the sharing of kitties, this is my Sophie. Yes my cat is prettier than me:-=
 



Attached Files:







20160915_202213.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kittykat7210

Omg she's beautiful!!! (But I highly doubt she's prettier than you!) aren't cats supposed to reflect their owners?

Anyway this is dolly the water-hating-yet-washing-machine-loving cat XD
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

:plane::plane::shock:
OMFG!! ystrdy I had a .66 temp rise, and this a.m. anoth .67 rise!!!! Serious mountain climbing here! !
I have NEVER in 6 years of charting had a bbt this high! Not even when I was sick -and I'm def not sick now, just finished antibiotic, and our bedroom has a fan on alllllll night due to hubs built in heater lol and the a/c is always like 75 76...much colder than my house with mom, so this is a real deal temp WOW!!
I'm really hoping that means a2nd O:bunny:
And WTF FF?? No CHs???

Still your kitty is gorgeous mom has one like that i bought from a beer for her bday 10 urs ago! Called a Birman ( not Burmese)
They look like yours, long haired Siamese look but MUST have 4 white feet per standard.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aww loving the kitty pics! Although I'm more of a dog lady, (this is 'Minnie' our almost 6yr old Miniature Dachshund) my youngest is OBSESSED with her! 

CB- has Riley just started school? Lucy started Monday and it's been awful, keep faking being sick, crying in the mornings, the. I drop her sister straight to nursery after and it took two people to get her off me today she was clinging to my top crying! It's been awful! They loved nursery when they were together, since they've been split up this week it's been a nightmare :-( 

JLM - woo! Sounds like ur well covered for BD timing! Do u think maybe telling a little porkie about when ur ovulating may help with hubs pressure? Maybe say u OVd a week before u do, so all pressure is off on actual fertile week? I never shared any of my fertility stuff with the girls dad, I don't even think he knows what an OPK is lol 

JANIS! Wooo!! Congrats on that bfp my lovely!!

Gigs - God first tri is rough! I normally like brown seeded bread with avocado for breakfast, but first tri I literally lived on white bread buttery toast? (Not normally something I like!) it was all I could eat! Roll on that placenta taking over and giving u abit of a break, sorry if I read wrong but I'm also confused with the gender thing, so are u finding out sex super early with the blood test? X 

Camps!- aww that pic is gorgeous of the two little cousins! Juilette inspired me to go get a snuggle wrap yesterday! It's super cute will upload a pic on my next post x I love her name so much so pretty x

Dobs I swear I can see a fraction of a darker line today! I got my BFP this time around at 10dpo on a FRER, and it was so light I stashed it away as a bfn, went to throw it out that night so see 'something' retested that night to a darker bfp! With my early FRER BFPs I had to leave them a good 20mins to develop into something worth seeing, by the looks of ur posted test the pee hadn't finished going across yet? What did it look like half hour after testing? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And here's bumps 'Juliette inspired' snuggle wrap lol x looks so cosy i actually want one!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TexasRider

So glad it's Friday ladies.... No joke I woke up at my alarm to temp and I was oh yay it's Saturday... I'm going back to sleep.... And then I was like wait no it's not... It's Friday. So up for work it is. I'm glad it's Friday though. If this would have happened and it was only Thursday I would be so disappointed!

Temp is doing good. I seem to rise for a good 4-5 days and then level off in the high 97s maybe even a low 98 here and there. 

J- dang holy temp rise- I know when I woke up this morning to temp I felt warm and flushed so I knew it was gonna be pretty high for me but dang I would feel feverish if my temp was that high! Hopefully it means good things for you!


----------



## claireybell

I will share a couple animal pics in a min aswell :)

Had to share, Rileys first day of school today piccy <3 

I was fine & Riley was excited, no tears! & then a little boy was crying & cuddling his Mummy.. That was it, set me off & i could feel myself going Lol! I had to leave thdn ha ha damn hormones! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsxktzkzeg.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

This is our slinky black cat 'Molly' christmas morning couple yrs ago, the flash goes off & her eyes glow ha ha very witching considering shes playing with a mop lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps1pyhzmcd.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Bloody ell J your temp!!! Sky high!! Woop :thumbup: get that eggy


----------



## gigglebox

J, i don't mean this in a sexual way at all but i think your sexcapades would be hilarious to watch sometimes. Like a censored made for tv version...and i still laugh at the spilling of the cup in that car that one time lol

Dobs, microwave the pizza?! Blasphemy!!! The idea of that makes me want to gag. Those things were meant to be eaten cold, damnit! 

Yeah, one of the cat rules is i could get a barn cat but there are a few problems with this. 1, i'm afraid it'd attack or stress out my ducks. 2, the geese might attack it. 3, it might get in fights with the feral cats we have in the woods. 4, it might get hit by a car as we live close to a 55mph road.

I am enjoying all your kitty pics though <3

Dobs, yeah that test looks weird. Is it still developing? Glare? Can we see a pic now that it's dry? I think testing after work is a good idea, especially since it's the weekend. 

Afm, i'm going on a girls trip this weekend to the beach so may be MIA. 

Tex, I hate when that happens! The only time it's good is when you think you have to work but it's actually the weekend, or you think it's earlier in the work week but it's actually closer to the weekend.


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg Claire he is so precious!!! What a cutie.

Loving all the furbabies pictures! We have three pups, they are wonderful but it will be a handful once baby arrives!

Dobs FX that a line darkens up for you sweetie!

J look at this temp!! I hope this is your month!

Sorry everyone else, I am so frigging tired. I always envisioned myself as someone who would breeze through pregnancy but man these first few weeks are trying and I am starting to feel like a shadow of my old self who used to be able to juggle it all. I can barely keep up with work now let alone the gym, dogs and my husband. I'm feeling like a bit of a failure and like I am neglecting everything else but I am so frigging tired always. Anyway selfish rant!


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwe cb!!! Riley is so handsome!!! You can tell he's going to be beating the ladies off with a stick later in life! Des has a uniform too--they are just so precious all dressed up.

And lol kitty with a mop


----------



## gigglebox

Awe future, don't feel like a failure! Growing a human is freakin' tough!!! I feel ya though...i was starting to get back into running, but now i get winded walking up the steps :( it's just really frustrating, but our bodies are doing an amazing thing right now. Like seriously. You are MAKING A HUMAN. That ish is bound to take its toll on your body's ability to function.


----------



## claireybell

Dont feel bad Future, its bloomin tiring being pg esp in the first few months! Baby is taking all energy & goodness from our bods! 

Aww Gigs, what colour is Des uniform? Riley loved the fact he played on a Paint programme on a computer today ha ha :)


----------



## gigglebox

He has to wear khakis and either a burgundy or navy blue polo <3


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies you are the sweetest!! Hopefully the fatigue passes in the second tri! Thankfully I have an understanding hubby who supports my daily naps. Lol. Im working a 12 hour shift today which may kill me but thank god for weekends off from both jobs.


----------



## kittykat7210

Future honestly you're doing amazing! I'm rubbish at pregnancy, I just want to sleep all goddamn day and I'm moody as hell! But gigs is right you are making a human being, they complicated like nothing else! There are around 37.2 TRILLION cells in the human body, and you are making them!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobs- You made my freaking morning :D That was just funny as heck.. The things that happen to us woman LOL
I was so hoping for a line today :'( but I cant tell on the latest test. *cry*

Keeps- Thanks sweetie <3

J- Sounds so hopeful omfg! Hoping for you xx


----------



## JLM73

*Keep* LUV the snuggle wrap! So putting that on my list! Minnie so so CUTE!!

*TEX* omg your chart looks fab!! Straight upward!! And awesome BD timing!
I scrolled down to your chart from last cycle,and it started arching over by now, anddd looks like you've shot up MUCH higher this time without it starting to level off:thumbup: Woohoo! Can't wait to see your :bfp::wohoo:

*Clairey* OMG what a handsome lil man! 
So adorable! I only have a distant pic of DS in his chair, taken from the hallway, as his jackass father was still playing games as to what school he was taking him to:growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww y'all have such adorable kitties! And love doxies!

J no idea why your opks are still positive that temp is up and away lol and thanks for the burger advice :). And yup we talk about evvvverything lol

Tex yay crosshairs!!!!

CB Riley is so dashing! Woot first day!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs there was a glare so I tried to get it so the glare was to the right of the control line if that makes sense lol. I have a dry pic. I could see something faint irl but I was so sleepy and it didn't show in the pic so hopeful thinking. I hope you have tons of fun at the beach!!!

Future you are not a failure hugs. Like everyone said you are literally growing a human inside of you. Shit it hard!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## JLM73

*Future* Ditto the other gals, especially the scince fact from *Kitty*(You go girl! I love science facts! !)
Future, making another human to walk the planet is no joke! And like *Gigsey* said, you are totally being invaded by an alien who's little tentacles are literally digging into you to reach your BLOODstream, abd further rob you of nutrients and oxygen:huh:
I know right!?! But it's all true! Babies are all about THEM and getting what they need, not sparing us any energy etc. 
Glad your man understand the nap necessity. 
Lol my hubs says i do too much every day, and i should fit in a nap since i don't sleep much either:haha:
Once I'm preggers he's not gonna let me do crap lol i can already tell by our daily battles over Caryville things like groceries:roll:
:hugs: Nap on mama!

*CB* Love that pic! ! The glowing eyes are so cool with the mop and all lol! 
My next kitty will be a solid Black with Green eyes! Always wanted one! 

*Gigs* OMG I would make a mint of vids of my sexscapades lol And yea the spilt cup was epic, and am epic fail lmao. 
As for the barn cat idea you should TOTALLY do it!
Cats sleep literally like 18-22 hours a day! Sp long as you get a kitten/young cat and start them in the barn from day 1 they will be fine with your birds, and they will learn which birds to avoid, plus cats are tough and FAST so they can run for safety. 
Generally, fixed cays don't wander much if they were fixed young, and females wander much less than Toms.
I'd say get 2 female shelter kittens, so they have a buddy to hang with, and set upa pen for them in the barn, until they are a few months old and gradually let them out.
That way they become bonded with the barn as home, and where they eat, and it will also allow them to acclimate to your birds movements smells and sounds and vice versa for the birds. 
I wouldn't get declawed ones tho for outdoors
Google Barn Cat Breeds, and you will see the ones best suited to barn life. 
Much like dogs, cat breed differ alot in personality. 
Some are very home bound, and laid back with other animals, but may still chase vermin. 
Once you find the right breed, you can always check the rescues as well:thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Here is this am's test. I can see the shadow but it's still squint worthy. I'd call them all bfns if the camera and photoshop weren't picking them up. I know hcg takes a min to double, but all of my babies just exploded out the gates with hcg. Idk. I just keep saying I am only 9dpo. And SO wants to come over which helps me not test. He gets bummed seeing the negs do unless it's gonna be a bfp to have to test around him. Ughhhhhh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 25


----------



## DobbyForever

And I agree unless your cat is indoor only do not declaw it, especially in a more rural setting. Like dropping a kid in front of a bear. That's their best defense (scattering up a tree) or offense (cuz who hasn't felt the sting of a cat claw when the cat wasn't even trying lol)

Not that I am for declawing cats. I'm like if you didn't want a pet with sharp ass claws go get a hamster ;)


----------



## JLM73

*Dobber* i still see something faint :-k

Hubs is at his job interview now. So excited for him!
I really do think he'll get it:smug:

Ok totally gonna add to the gross yet hilarious poo stories from ydtrdy Spoiler for the squeamish!

Spoiler
Sooo....i just finished my antibiotic of10 days, and it has wreaked havoc on my stomach in the way that every a.m. i wake to my stomach gurgling and cramping, which means RUN to the bathroom, as it will be somewhat explosive lol. The kind that leads to accidents in yer pants if you don't make it lol. Soooo, as I jump up to use the loo :shock: Hubs is in there, and I can see thru the slight slit in the door he left open, he's ON the pot! Mind you this is an old 1952 2 Bed ONE bath home :cry:
Time to get creative. Luckily it's still kinda dark here at 6am, so I TOTALLY decided to go camping style, but improvised lmao. As my stomach is threatening me, i raced to the kitchen, filled a pitcher with hot water, and ran to the back porch. ...well there was a nasty bucket, and an old empty HUGE pickle jar. :-k ....
I have pretty good aim, so I unlock the outside laundry room door to be a shield just in case (back yard is wooded around, and dark back there). I put the water in the jar had a handful of paper towels too, squatted and let loose! :rofl:
Thank goodness for good aim lmao! 
I did however have to shift forward a bit so pee went in as well :roll:
Omg....Glad the "play ground" is so close to the "septic tank" as a comedian once said! Just shy of the jar opening LOL
*Gigs* add that one to the sexscapades tape Out takes lmao:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm i see a line but i also feel like the quality is in question on this pic.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and i would NEVER put a declawed cat outside!!! That's the condition for an indoor cat


----------



## gigglebox

LOL J!!! Omg i could never, i would just tell him to hold it and gtf out of the way!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotcha gigs!

The quality isn't as great because (and this is another reason I don't trust what I see), I can see a faint shadow in the bright room (where I usually take my test pics) but it won't show. But I can see it so much better irl and in pics where I go to the not as lit bathroom. So the lightbulb in there is a more cool orange dim thing versus white and bright and the pics in there turn out grainy.

J loooove that story! Never pooped outside.

Here is what it looks like in the bright room. The line is soooooooo faint on my phone/irl that I doubt it will make it through upload. But then the only thing is I always take a zoom pic and a eye level pic in both rooms for every test, and even on previous tests I haven't had shadows in the bathroom before so idk. I'm just over it lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DobbyForever

Or pull a bridesmaids and poo in the sink :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm still having trouble seeing it. Are you seeing pink irl?


----------



## DobbyForever

It's pink but soooo faint


----------



## DobbyForever

But idk. Honestly I have two Wally left for 10dpo fmu and 11dpo fmu. I may get a three pack frer at the store later, but I'm just not feeling it. Other than waking up starving and big booberrellas... Idk. Shrugs


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hello my loves!

I've been reading but this baby is really kicking my ass so no responses...

Can't really see anything on the cheapie Dobs, but thought there was something on the FRER? Hard to tell on phone though. Guess we'll know for sure by the end of the weekend!

J holy temp jump!

Future the first trimester drains the soul out of you. You just need to do whatever to survive the next few weeks and it'll get better, hopefully.

CB lovely pic. Hope Riley got on great at school! Joe just started a few weeks ago and is loving it!

Still yay for ov! 

Janis congrats and welcome back :wave:

Gigs MS sucks. Big time. There's barely anything I want to eat anymore (McDonalds chicken wraps, watermelon, peaches, grapes and coffee and ice water is about it) but if I don't eat, it's even worse. I'm up to two travel sickness tabs a day and the effect isn't lasting as long as it did... Hurry up placenta!

Loving the kitty pictures. My old lady Louis (she's 11) to go and live with my dad as hubs is allergic. No furry pets for us!

Sorry, I'm forgetting people I know. I hate this brain-fog. I'm not used to thinking so ineffectively!!

Had midwife appointment, and my blood tests came back low on folate so I'm on 5mg folic acid a day now and a bit worried that it might have hurt the baby that I didn't have it earlier. 5mg is like 10x the usual pregnancy dose. It explains some of the tiredness and shortness of breath as well, iron needs folate to work properly or some such. Hopefully it starts working soon.


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, i think it increases your chances of issues but it's definitely not like a "if you're defficient, you baby WILL be screwed" kind of thing. Glad they caught it though! Hopefully it gives you an energy boost too.

Dobs, if you're seeing pink, that's a darn good sign!!! Eeeee

Afm, just had microwavable mini pizza amd came as close as i ever have to puking...now that feeling's gone and i feel starving again and i want more pizza lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't read but in the spirit of animals I had to post this pic of DH and our big baby. After my darn meeting I'll catch up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## StillPraying

Insomnia is killing me. I can't sleep. And when I finally do I get 3 hours. I cut back IMMENSELY on caffeine and I'm still struggling. :sleep: 

OK I have the coffee, I hope I don't forget anyone.:coffee: 

To all those suffering in first trimester, I feel for you. I hope it all passes super quick. With dd1 I felt better by 15 weeks. Eat what you can keep down and sleep as much as you can. 

Future when I hit 8 weeks I said screw the gym and just went for walks.

JLM that is epic. And very creative! Also why I want more than one bathroom, thank goodness the new house has 2! Woohoo for temp jump :happydance: I suck at charts but even I know that's an awesome sign!!! When are you testing??

Gigs I second the 2 barn kitty idea. I don't recommend older kitties for barn animals, as like (I think Pacific?) Said, the kittens grow up in the environment. On declawing, when I bought Sophie the breeder beeeegggeeed me not to declaw her. 

Dobby :hugs: Sorry it's not an obvious line but I still see it and you consistently have it so I doubt it's a fluke! Only 9dpo. Try to wait for tomorrow:flower: with dd1 I didn't get a positive until the day after AF. I seriously thought I was crazy.

Kitty I love the kitten OMG so little!

Clairey your Lil man looks so awesome in his uniform! Loooove uniform schools!

M&S glad they caught the folic acid thing, were you not taking any or did you just need a much higher dose?


----------



## JLM73

More kitty pix, these are the two little bittys that scampered out from under the dumpster behind the store ystrdy. (Close up pix)
Sooo cute. At least the employees are leaving water out for them and food i hope. 
The black calico ram back under immed. The tiger tabby went to go under but stopped shy out of curiosity lol. 
Once i threw the chicken, t they both ran over and devoured it,and stayed out. 
Really hope they make it and mom is still around. They look to be about 5-6weeks
 



Attached Files:







20160915_121342-1.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 7









20160915_121802-1.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

FML! :saywhat: Whhhyyyyy is my opk still positivvvvve??:brat: Tho I see the test is no longer darker than the control. ..
I'm ignoring it even tho hubs plans to get it on again today, as my cervix has lowered to med height, and is soft, but feels closed:shrug:
I'm sure we'll :sex: later, he took the day off and tonight we'll hit his fave pub...gonna be a relaxed day!
 



Attached Files:







20160916_122738-1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still, I need a much higher dose than normal. I have problems with anaemia and have been diagnosed with folate deficiency before so when I was so unbelievably tired I kind of suspected that was what was up and asked for bloods earlier than normal.

What are these lunchables you speak of? I'm intrigued. Pizza flavour all the things.

Also, declawing cats? I assume that means what it says - I didn't know that was a thing!


----------



## pacificlove

You ladies where busy talking, I'll try to remember lots. Haha

Cb, Riley looks so adorable and grown up! 
Love black kitties, I grew up with 2 black brothers, fond memories :)

Kitty, omg I thought your kitty would at least be sleeping on some dirty laundry not directly on the drum! 

Loving all the pet pictures, I'll have to get one of my dog next ;) haha

Whoever posted the ragdoll pic (I can't remember, sorry). Long hair all the way, haha. Even my dog is long haired ;)

Gigs, my previous work was all highway frontage, 100km/hr with lots of semi truck traffic and oil traffic going by. We regularly saw coyotes and owls yet the cat was smart enough to stay clear of all. Even all the bad fluids that a large heavy duty repair shop puts out in a day. With 15+ mechanics walking around and 1-2 welders, the cat did really well.
Our cat leaves the poultry alone with the occasional attempt to pounce on something. More so if she gets into the runs behind me. 
Our cat was raised in the house though and spent 6 months or more inside away from all the animals. I doubt she'd chase them if I had raised her in the barn.

J, omg your stories... You should write a book! 

Dobs, I totally see that line!


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> Insomnia is killing me. I can't sleep. And when I finally do I get 3 hours. I cut back IMMENSELY on caffeine and I'm still struggling. :sleep:
> 
> OK I have the coffee, I hope I don't forget anyone.:coffee:
> 
> To all those suffering in first trimester, I feel for you. I hope it all passes super quick. With dd1 I felt better by 15 weeks. Eat what you can keep down and sleep as much as you can.
> 
> Future when I hit 8 weeks I said screw the gym and just went for walks.
> 
> JLM that is epic. And very creative! Also why I want more than one bathroom, thank goodness the new house has 2! Woohoo for temp jump :happydance: I suck at charts but even I know that's an awesome sign!!! When are you testing??
> 
> Gigs I second the 2 barn kitty idea. I don't recommend older kitties for barn animals, as like (I think Pacific?) Said, the kittens grow up in the environment. On declawing, when I bought Sophie the breeder beeeegggeeed me not to declaw her.
> 
> Dobby :hugs: Sorry it's not an obvious line but I still see it and you consistently have it so I doubt it's a fluke! Only 9dpo. Try to wait for tomorrow:flower: with dd1 I didn't get a positive until the day after AF. I seriously thought I was crazy.
> 
> Kitty I love the kitten OMG so little!
> 
> Clairey your Lil man looks so awesome in his uniform! Loooove uniform schools!
> 
> M&S glad they caught the folic acid thing, were you not taking any or did you just need a much higher dose?

Haha she's a perma-kitten, she had really bad stomach issues when she was a kitten, that's as big as she gets, she's 4 years old!! But yeh she is sweet!

And yeh she wouldnt want clothes anyway, she likes the drum! We got her a catbed once, she slept next to it -_- or moved it out of her favourite spot on the floor!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs your a lil rainbow sprinkle :) aww i bet Des looks lovely in his preschool uniform

M&S so glad they found the deficiency now, im sure baby is all fine & dandy in there :hugs: Riley LOVED school this morning & has been telling everyone about it.. Glad your lil dude is enjoying his reception year aswell 

Cute Daddy & doggy piccy there MrsG


----------



## JLM73

*CB* so glad he enjoyed school! My DS also loves school, but literally thinks it's his"job"
He always says I'm off today. ..on weekends, and the other day after picking him up,on the car he said "So. ...mom, how was your day? " :haha:
And when i ask him that he says, My day went quite well! Lol stuck a lil man, but he stated talking REALLY well at 1.5 yrs, very early, full sentences, ands since he's tall (48inches at 5 yrs 6 mo appt:shock:) everyone always thinks he's older. 

*Still* sorry missed you Q! I usually start testing around 8dpo, since i have 10miu tests, and i figure if i implant at earliest 5dpo, then 8 dpo os 3 days later for hcg build :shhh: that's what i tell myself to have an excuse :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, lunchables are a prepackaged kid's lunch thing. Basically it has 3 flatbread rounds, a package of pizza sauce, and shreadded cheese on the side (and a few pepperonis if you choose) and the point is the kid assembles the "pizzas" for lunch. If you get the larger packs, they also come with a drink (usually a pouch type thing you stab a straw into, generally fruit punch flavor) and like a piece of candy. Talk about the least nutritional lunch you could give your child! But my god, those things are tasty. They also sell crackers and cheese packs, and i don't know the other ones. I've only ever had the pizzas.

And to remove the claw, you actually have to sedate the cat and also remove the bit of bone where the claw attaches, otherwise it just reforms. It's evidently incredibly painful for the cat, not to mention takes its ability to do things it's born to do (like scratch).

ETA: i totally caught my IRL friend stalking this thread so sory, no gender reveal on here unless it's via private message!


----------



## DobbyForever

Post and run symptom update

I have two HUGE zits today (usually I breakout a day or two near AF because my skin gets oily but nothing this gross), I found myself literally out of breath mid teaching three times today, and I was hungry and got nauseated and almost threw up on a kid. Luckily I just heaved a little and passed it off as a bad cough but yeah lol.


----------



## JLM73

Finally done painting that damn yellow in the kitchen gahhh never again! 
We chose a very pale yellow just to brighten the space as it's a very small kitchen, but that wall extends into the tv room so i had to continue the yellow there as an accent wall:roll:
I am def doing the tray of the house alllll off white! That way it's easy to touch up btwn tenants. 

Hubs wanted me to thank everyone who wished him well on the interview. There were only 2 other interviewees, as the county here has a rile only the top 3 candidates can be interviewed, by the 3 person panel, and they have strict deadlines as to how long jobs can be posted, and notification is 1 week post interview. His other 2 competitors were ladies, one whom he knew and worked with in the past, so he's not concerned about her, as she's apparently disorganized and doesn't have much variety in her experience. 
The other lady he didn't know, and is concerned about, as he said the district has had a trend lately for hiring heavier older women,usually ethnic as they apparently had complaints about men getting all the upper positions:shrug:
I tools hubs no worries, the job is HIS. He is one of the most diverse and experienced teachers in the county, and began his career in this same type position:coolio:
Also at 6 ft 300+lbs, he's a "heavy set" guy, and is also "ethnic"-Hispanic, so I'm puttin it out to the universe that he has the job in the bag! :smug:
Off to get my dragon tattoo touched up- my skin doesn't hold the red well:roll: then pub and pizza time!


----------



## campn

Keep- Eeeeek!! That's the cutest! I love those Velcro swaddlers, they work like a charm and so helpful when babies are tiny and wobbly lol! She'll look so cute in it!!

Claire- Awww Riley looks so big and so handsome! I can't believe how big our boys seem now, I didn't notice it too much until I had Juliette, I lift Ben up today and he felt massive!

Green- Such a sweet pic! Your dog is definitely no longer a puppy though! can he tell you're pregnant yet!? My dog could with Ben!

Dobby- I'm so impatient! Can't wait to see that fo sho pink line, that was our deal, I pop one out, you start one! 

Gigs- Geez with that stalker, there should be a good way to block someone on here so that they don't see anything you post at all. Sorry you're dealing with this! 

Hope you're all doing great! I haven't been getting much sleep so please forgive my short replies, my brain is all over the walls :p


----------



## StillPraying

Campn love your avatar, so sweet :cloud9:

JLM oooommmmggg tattoo I'm so jelly I want to add to my bird one so bad. Hopefully your dh gets the job. That kinda crap annoys me. Your race/gender/sexual orientation etc should not come into play for a job. That's ridiculous. 8dpo is not too early to test, just too early to say you're out :thumbup: weird about the opk....maybe just hormones messing with the test?

Gigs that sucks you can't share! Hopefully you can pm us or we'll think of something. 

Dobs fx fx do not test tonight! Wait for tomorrow!!

M&S I second the other ladies, glad they(you really) caught it early on!

Afm...4dpo and hungrier than normal. That's always a symptom of SOMETHING for me because I'm not a big eater. I have coffee for breakfast which dd1 lectured me on how that is "so not a breakfast".


----------



## claireybell

Lol Stills, girls are such know it alls ha ha! 'Coffee isnt breakfast mother!' :haha: 

Hahaa J Riley always pretends hes going to work just like daddy to build things, cracks me up!! Boys are just hilarious!

Cuuuute avatar piccy Camps :) my brain is splattered also its all fine.. Omg i know i could always pick Riley up before but now he seems like a ton weight & i struggle! :shock: hope breastfeeding going well still, rest when you can.. I cant believe i just said that knowing you probs not with Benjamin running about! I know i can never rest uhhh! :nope:


----------



## pacificlove

J, fingers crossed for your hubby. From what you have said about him, I have no doubt he didn't nail his interview! 

Campn, love your new profile pic, so sweet, how old was Juliette there?

Gigs, I agree, isn't there a way to block another member from seeing your posts? Maybe something you can check in with the mods?

Dobs, your symptoms sounds very promising, gosh I have everything so tightly crossed for you and j...

My goats have booked their vacation ;) off to meet their hubby for a few weeks in October. And then 5 months later: babies!!! Hopefully... Haha

My feet hurt.. you know that expresion "pregnant and barefoot in the kitchen". Definitely me today, made buns and apple pie. Still to come: apple sauce and mozzarella cheese (last time cheese making before I let my milking goat dry up)


----------



## Janisdkh

So ladies I am stuck, found a bunch of fleas on my dog. I check her often but some reason I did not check her in a little over 30 days and look what I get :( I am more into the whole natural cleaning of the house but I have a feeling having so much carpet(upstairs and down) it wont work.. I may need to bomb my house and give my dog major treatments, and now i am scared to death.. Even if I stay clear of the house for 12-24 hours do you think ill be ok??????
So many stray cats around my house that we feed and I know they caused the flea's.


----------



## kittykat7210

Janisdkh said:


> So ladies I am stuck, found a bunch of fleas on my dog. I check her often but some reason I did not check her in a little over 30 days and look what I get :( I am more into the whole natural cleaning of the house but I have a feeling having so much carpet(upstairs and down) it wont work.. I may need to bomb my house and give my dog major treatments, and now i am scared to death.. Even if I stay clear of the house for 12-24 hours do you think ill be ok??????
> So many stray cats around my house that we feed and I know they caused the flea's.

It might not be the cats that caused the fleas it's more likely to be another dog your dog has been in contact with, I know it sounds silly but cat and dog fleas are different, whilst you dog could be infected with cat fleas it's more unlikely as cat fleas so prefer cat blood and will always choose cats over dogs

Also if you can guarantee to clear your dog of fleas adult fleas will die without a host within a week no matter how new they are, it's the larvae and eggs that are the problem, so if you have another place to stay for a week without too much hassle, Hoover the house and take the dog for a week (hoovering encourages larvae/egg hatching, so does putting wet towels on hot radiators to increase the warmth and humidity of your home), everything should be dead with no chemicals... Also if you have a carpet washer (or if you can hire one) it will do wonders!!

Like I say it's the pre adult stages that are awful, if you can stay out the house for a week AND get someone to spray your home it will be loads better, but fleas are awful to get rid of!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

If you only found some fleas ON your dog then giving him flea medicine like advantage or frontline should do the trick. I wouldn't go to the extreme of bombing your house. Plus most of them don't kill the larvae that kitty was talking about. Quality Flea medicine will kill both.


----------



## Janisdkh

kittykat7210 said:


> Janisdkh said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I am stuck, found a bunch of fleas on my dog. I check her often but some reason I did not check her in a little over 30 days and look what I get :( I am more into the whole natural cleaning of the house but I have a feeling having so much carpet(upstairs and down) it wont work.. I may need to bomb my house and give my dog major treatments, and now i am scared to death.. Even if I stay clear of the house for 12-24 hours do you think ill be ok??????
> So many stray cats around my house that we feed and I know they caused the flea's.
> 
> It might not be the cats that caused the fleas it's more likely to be another dog your dog has been in contact with, I know it sounds silly but cat and dog fleas are different, whilst you dog could be infected with cat fleas it's more unlikely as cat fleas so prefer cat blood and will always choose cats over dogs
> 
> Also if you can guarantee to clear your dog of fleas adult fleas will die without a host within a week no matter how new they are, it's the larvae and eggs that are the problem, so if you have another place to stay for a week without too much hassle, Hoover the house and take the dog for a week (hoovering encourages larvae/egg hatching, so does putting wet towels on hot radiators to increase the warmth and humidity of your home), everything should be dead with no chemicals... Also if you have a carpet washer (or if you can hire one) it will do wonders!!
> 
> Like I say it's the pre adult stages that are awful, if you can stay out the house for a week AND get someone to spray your home it will be loads better, but fleas are awful to get rid of!!Click to expand...

I forgot to add that my cats have them too. I am pretty sure it's from the cats or some dog coming on my property :( My dog is an indoor dog too and so are my cats so this angers me.. 
I vacuum daily, I wash daily, no one has any blankets but a sheet on the bed and one pillow. I have an 8 bedroom house, with 2 living rooms, a dining room, a studio and three bathrooms. Most of it is carpeted.. I am noticing now more flea's I am SO angry right now :'( I washed my dog so much the last week.. I cant seem to sit im always catching them with the lamp trick, sock trick you name it.. washing crap :'( I am so over it. 
Sadly I can not stay away from home for a week. I have 4 kids who go to school and my moms house is so small and she has 2 other adults living with her. 
Hotel/motel is a no go $$$ 
I think i am going to bomb the house and use pet treatments by the vet but I don't know how safe I am being pregnant and staying away for at least 12-24 hours. Do you think I will be ok? Has anyone went through this and was still ok? Luckily the fleas where I am are not full of diseases... That is just one thing i can live at peace about..
Here is what I looked up

"Fleas in cats and dogs are normally one of two species, either Ctenocephalides felis, the cat flea, or Ctenocephalides canis, the dog flea. However neither is host specific, and while the cat flea can infest dogs and vice versa, both can infest humans."

FECK EWWW


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty is right about the eggs/larvae. We had a flea epidemic, and had to bomb our house 3 times. Also had to get flea prevention meds from vet because the stuff you get at the store DOES NOT WORK. Tried every brand.
I don't recommend you being there even after 24 hours. I never said anything to anyone about this but I really wonder if that caused me to loose luke. We bombed 3 times and that stuff is stroooong. I was setting them off and got sprayed in the face a few times.:nope: and we'd go back home after, I think like 6 hrs.


----------



## pacificlove

No reason to bomb the house ;) put the dog back on flea treatment and if you are worried about carpets most pet stores sell sprays that you can spray throughout the house. They look like a hairspray bottle, but get sprayed like febreeze


----------



## pacificlove

Here on the west coast our winters aren't strong enough to kill fleas in the winter. 
Fleas will always be around here, stray cats or not so have my dog and cat on year round preventative unless there is a month where it calls for snow.

And yes, fleas can bite people, at worst you'll have a reaction to their bite (usually a bit smaller then a mosquito bite) and it itches. However fleas won't live on us as we don't make a good host. (No fur).


----------



## TexasRider

When my daughter was born we had some cats take up residence under the house(pier and beam
Foundation not slab) anyway the fleas got in the house and it was so hard to get rid of them. Vacuum and bombing while I was in hospital etc. what finally worked for us is a pill the vet has called Comfort. Basically we gave it to the dog and the vet explained that as fleas bite the dog the fleas die thus not laying eggs and eventually they faded out and we never had any problems. The vet said it was 100% safe for our baby (no spraying around a newborn) and the dog.Our dog was treated with frontline as well.


----------



## Jezika

DOBS - Okay, I'm still only on page 1814 but my battery is about to die and I didnt want to delay saying "WTF, am I the only one that DEFINITELY saw lines on that FRER? Honestly... idk whether it's coz my laptop has been on low brightness mode, but faint lines are CLEARLY there. I'd put all my life savings on it, 'cause I doubt I've suddenly developed line eye after seeing nothing many times. Anyway, that is all. Don't want to get your hopes up. Just saying it's so damn clear to me."

Also, I got my iPhone 7 Plus and it's underwhelming.


----------



## Janisdkh

StillParying- I am sooooo sorry for your loss omgosh.. :'(

Pacific - Do those spray cans work??? I have seen them around actually

Msgreen- Thanks looking up those meds


----------



## StillPraying

Janis my kitty is on revolution which is AMAZING. I definitely recommend getting prevention meds from a vet and not the store


----------



## Janisdkh

Texas- Thanks looking into those too!!! That really reassures me actually


----------



## Janisdkh

Stillpraying- thanks sweetie..

I am writing all this down and showing hubby when he gets home. We will win this battle!


----------



## Janisdkh

I have to say now though.. YOU LADIES ROCK so thank you muchies <3 I feel so much better now <3


----------



## pacificlove

Janis, I have never used the spray cans myself, but sold them regularly at the pet store (4 years in a privately owned pet store ;) ) I assume they work well for a bad house infestation in combination with flea treatment from the vet. They weren't cheap back then. Don't get the petstore stuff for your pets. Although some dogs still get reactions to that stuff, not nearly as much or nasty as the cheap pet store stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

This was at 7m. I thought I saw something faint irl and in the pic, but I'm not confident on color. I emailed it to myself and am having a hard time seeing it on the computer.

I know I said I wouldn't test lol but target had a save $3 and only had two packs and I was set on having a three pack, so I bought two two packs which meant had an extra test lol 

I have a huge headache. So I am going to make dinner then hop on the computer to reply
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Janisdkh

Saw a line before and after inverting. :O PLSSSSSSSSS Let this be <3 Oh how exciting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah but in the bright room I don't see it and now that I know the Wally lines in there can't be trusted I need to see it in both rooms :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Janisdkh

DobbyForever said:


> Yeah but in the bright room I don't see it and now that I know the Wally lines in there can't be trusted I need to see it in both rooms :cry:

Damn that other test the line was perfectly on the same angle and in a good spot too ughhhhh .. 
I think I am getting my addiction to tests fed with yours <3


----------



## pacificlove

Gosh dobs, this is now 9 dpo? 
My line eye sees something, but is it pink?


----------



## DobbyForever

It doesn't look pink to me. Dunno if it's just so light I don't see color or it's just an early evap or indent.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs. There is a line on that test .


----------



## DobbyForever

Still lol I love you. If I' not pregnant then I am sick (said that before and been sick). I drank water. I want to puke. I eat string cheese. I want to puke.


----------



## gigglebox

^i concur, but i can't tell color :-k

Still, real talk, the loss you had was most likely due to chromosomes, or some abnormality that was completely out of your hands. If chemicals had ANY effect, it'd likely be something like a birth defect, if anything at all. Please, PLEASE don't put any fault on yourself! :hugs: we all want to find reason for things that have gone wrong in our lives but unfortunately, sometimes they just do for no reason at all. 

Sorry but I just couldn't move on tonight without saying something! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

And I'm just saying, it's not my usual mountain shape
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright! Caught up! Pretty sure my food is cold but that's ok! lol

MS, don&#8217;t stress at all about the folate. You&#8217;re doing it now and that&#8217;s what matters. Just remember everything else came back swimmingly. So don&#8217;t worry about it. Especially being at just under 9 weeks. My coworker and cousin didn&#8217;t even realize they were pregnant until 15+ weeks, and they are both due in Dec. Their babies are perfectly healthy, no deformities, nothing and they weren&#8217;t on any supplements. Just remember that women were giving birth loooong before these vitamins and studies came out. Hugs. Hoping it helps with the tiredness.

Gigs awww I always hated that feeling of starving then nauseated when you actually have food in front of you. Hugs. Sorry the friend is peeking. She just cares. But I want to know so you know I will be hitting you up when the time comes via pm.

Green super cute pic of hubs and the doggie :)

J DSAGUDASUDAS the kittens!!! I love kittens. Strays break my heart because I cannot keep them, the shelters never take them because of overcrowding, and animal control just whacks them off :( Trying out your lower heat and longer cook time on the burger so hoping it works. Still have no idea what is going on with your opks :( That temp screams O but I guess keep on being just in case? Keeping FXed for him! I can totally understand that. There is this idea that males get fast tracked in the district, but he sounds like he knows what he is doing and I hope they see that! When does he hear back? Have fun at the pub!

CB so glad Riley had a great day!!!!! I tell kids their job is student. I remember being an adult and filling out forms and it said occupation and I asked my mom if I fill out unemployed and she was like eff that! You&#8217;re a student! So I tell my 5th graders that their job is student and mine is teacher. I show up and do my 100% at teaching, so I expect them to give their best learning.

Re lunchables&#8230; thought us American kids might enjoy this one
https://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater...ill-understand?utm_term=.xd8GN1wm0#.ftr5ewmVW
Though Lunchable Confessional: I always use my finger to spread the sauce like a barbarian lol

Re cat declawing I read the same thing with Gigs. They have to be sedated and it is incredibly painful when they wake up/ for a long time because a portion of the bone is removed.

Campn! Glad you popped in! Hope you get some sleep soon! And agreed the avatar is so cute!!!

Still OMG I had coffee for breakfast today! I was like f***** I don&#8217;t want to make a sandwich (lack of toaster so I just have a half sandwich or whole depends on my mood). So I just had my coffee and I was laughing to myself that SO would say coffee is not breakfast. <333 So adorable that DD1 was looking out for you.

So PL you send your goats to the man goat? Sounds like a lot of work. They should send him to you lol. I&#8217;m so lazy. Feel free to mail any of that deliciousness over to me!

Janis. I have had fleas on my dogs before. Usually when I forget to apply their meds for a week after the month is up. I&#8217;ve never had them so super infested, but I do have carpet and I just throw medicine on them and the fleas disappear in a few days like Greenie said. But idk. And I have heard the thing Janis said. That fleas have a preference for cat vs human vs dog blood. Because one time I told my vet I thought the fleas from my dog would get all over me and she assured me that is not how it works lol. I use Frontline Plus or Advantix II. I buy the four/six pack (two dogs) and then I alternate of two months of one brand then switch to the other. Otherwise the fleas come back even with meds if I use one too long.

Jez you are so sweet. Sorry the iPhone is underwhelming. What about it isn&#8217;t living up to the hype?


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I hope you caught prego-itis and not something nasty from one of your kids. Um that lunchables link literally just showed all of my problems my first year in the Marine Corps Cuz that's what I lived on hahaha I see a line and the wall you put it against in the other room makes it hard to focus on a line Cuz it has lines lol

Gigs thank you :hugs: you know how it goes, we all torment ourselves with the what ifs!

PL oooooo goat lovin lol 5 months? Damn wish it was that quick for us!!!! 

Jalanis forgot to mention, if you like natural methods I read that using essential oils will help get rid of them. My dd2 was getting bit by them and I did lavender on her and no bites!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I had them wipe their desks today for the first time cuz I keep forgetting/ I don't mind germs. Especially after watching this!!!!
https://www.iflscience.com/health-a...elapse-shows-antibiotic-resistance-in-action/

Still awww that stinks but you did it! I'm too self centered to do anything like that hahaha


----------



## StillPraying

JLM are you on any medications? I just read that certain medications can cause positive opks??


----------



## DobbyForever

Could it be the cohosh and soy combo?


----------



## gigglebox

Side comment, i did a kids painting party tonight -- 3 9 yo girls and 1 6yo. She was kind of..........demanding lol, but the 9yo's were so freakin' cute. Between them and a couple adults that joined in, i made $240 in an hour and a half. Not too shabby! As i tell hubs, that's stripper money right there! Woot!

Must be the cohosh. I'm going to look it up.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Gigs sounds fun! And yay money! Just curious, was the 6 year old related to any of the 9 year olds?


----------



## DobbyForever

TMI AGAIN

The D is so real right now. Starting to think I have a stomach bug. I cannot remember the last time my A was this angry lol. I've been on the pot for like 10+ minutes


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, it was one of the 9yo's bday party, the 6yo was her little sis


----------



## gigglebox

I had a coworker who used to say, "my butthole feels curious" lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobs - Hope you feel better :( *secretly hoping its due to pregnancy*


----------



## Michellebelle

Hope you feel better, Dobs! And I definitely saw the line on the first of the two images you posted. I hope this is your month!

Gigs, glad the painting class went well! $$$$$$

Over here, I'm annoyed. I had a hsg on Tuesday and have had brown spotting. I hope it goes away before my opk turns positive. The nurse said it should go away by the end of this weekend, but if it doesn't or gets worse to tell my doc. Ugh, annoying.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Hope your burger came out well! :munch:
Thx re:hubs. I'm sure he got it,but he's prob mentally prepping for any let down. 
They are suppose to notify him in a week.

On cat declaw, I'd never done any of mine in the pass, but they were all indoor/outdoor. But with the 2 Siamese i have now, they were shelter kittens when i got them 10yrs ago, but they honestly were never going to be outdoor cats, and aren't, and no matter WHAT i tried natural, tape, sprays etc They were destroying my leather couches, and also scratching up everything including the kids, and shredding carpet. 
I did have them declawed at about 6 months, and demanded the vet give me pain meds, but truly they took it in stride! No moping, no limping, not even paw locking! They ran and jumped and chases like normal:huh:
They had no healing issues, and 10 yrs later they still try to "claw" the couches, and carpet and blankets! 
They occasionally play fight as they are VERY close, but as declaw is only the front paws, they kick claw each other with their hinds legs and howl and run lol. 
Honestly i HATE litterbox changing, so i will def have indoor/outdoor kitties in the future. So no more declaw will be needed:thumbup:

We stopped on the way home at a $ store, but they closed at 9:growlmad: REALLY? ? On a Friday? ?
Everything seems to close early in this city! 
Will grab one tomorrow before lunch time.


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> I had a coworker who used to say, "my butthole feels curious" lol

:haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Michelle* I had an hsg yearrrrrs ago, and spotted a few days, but it shouldn't affect your O.
Likely it's irritation near the cervix :hugs:

*Dobbins* I absolutely saw the line on your frer! 
First pic very clearly


----------



## claireybell

Sorry you feeling poorly Dobbles.. :hugs: im so hoping its preggo hormones giving you ickiness & the trots hun!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks J! I hope it stops tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Sorry Michelle! Hugs

J boooo dollar tree. I think ours closes at 9 as well though.

Gigs omfg I love the butt curious thing hahaha. Interesting. Maybe jealousy? Littlest kid syndrome? Shrugs in any case sounds like you had fun. Hopefully in 6 years you'll be doing painting with your girlie and her friends ;)

The watery friend is gone but now I am cramping mildly. I hate my body


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I hope you feel better. I almost want to say I see a shadow on the frer...

Michelle- I'm sorry you're spotting. They told me it's normal when I had my HSG. 

Re lunchables- yum. And lol at that link Dobs it was like all my feelings in one post. Although they were a rare occasion in mr household as my mom was convinced they were terrible for us and a waste of money (ok maybe she was right but that only made me want them more!)

Re cohosh- it doesn't cause positive OPKs as I took it with my first miscarriage, then again a few months later two months in a row and I never got a positive OPK or ovulated for that matter lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I pretty much lived off them lol. My stepdad said my mom wasn't allowed to get up early and make us breakfast to teach us responsibility.... I was 8.... So I went to school without lunch because I was always too tired to make lunch in the morning. My friends had to share their lunches with me. Everyone thought I was a poor black girl. I was like no, my stepdad has a case of not his bio child. Because my younger brothers left for college and he packed for them. So if she bought lunchables, because old school dude never opened the fridge except to grab orange juice, I could just grab one in the morning. And when she stopped buying them, I just snuck them into the basket/on the conveyor because age would buy two carts of food each trip. By the time she noticed she was too tired to give

Lol sorry still bitter


----------



## StillPraying

Trying not to symptom spot but i cannot get full. I eat then im starving. Eat more, still starving. Im like a bottomless pit!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! Hope it's a good sign though!

I try so hard not to symptom spot but just read this "The cramps resemble menstrual cramps, so some women mistake them and the bleeding for the start of their period. The bleeding and cramps, however, are slight.

Besides bleeding, a woman may notice a white, milky discharge from her vagina. That's related to the thickening of the vagina's walls, which starts almost immediately after conception. The increased growth of cells lining the vagina causes the discharge."

Definitely been having AF cramps all evening/here and there the last few days. And every day since 7dpo I have a ton of that white discharge on my panties


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha just flashed back to my Caesar salad dressing cm with the twins and how you all looked at it. Truly no such thing as tmi on this site


----------



## gigglebox

Still & dobs, your symptoms both sound so good! Dobs you better believe i'll be sneaking onto my phone during girl vaycay to look for the latest test tomorrow!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

mrs.green2015 said:


> I haven't read but in the spirit of animals I had to post this pic of DH and our big baby. After my darn meeting I'll catch up.


Omg GREENY! What is this dog?! They are the most beautiful doggy I've ever seen! Love the spotty ears! What's their name? X


----------



## M&S+Bump

Only on page 1818 and will catch up in a bit but

DOBS I see a LINE (probably old news by now since that was 8 hours ago but omg!)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

JANIS - I'm not sure how dangerous 'bombing' the house is? We pet sat a kitty whilst owner was on hols, and it had flees!! My youngest Daisy was around 2 weeks old when the council came out and bombed our house, we went back with in 12 hours no probs  and fleas all gone! X and WOW - ur house sounds amazing!!! Where abouts do you live? X 

Jez - oh no! I have the 6+ and love the huge screen, dying
To get the 7+ , why has it been abit of a let down? x what GB did u get? I looked at the max storage on the 7+ only costs £919 lol ouch - maybe not! 

Camps- oh my god avatar!!!!!!!! Juliette is amazing!! Love the coral colour on her! And thank you for the inspiration re: swaddled wrap! It's super soft and fleecy, just itching for a newborn to snuggle in it now!! X 

AFM - 35 weeks? Still?! I think I may have been pregnant for ever! Lots of things going on in the next few weeks , kids adjusting at school, my youngest a 3rd birthday party so focusing on that etc, bump is due exactly two weeks after my daughters 3rd birthday, and her birthday seems to be coming round quick! so hoping that'll help pass the time! And it's almsot my fav season! AUTUMN!! Woo!! Took pooch and kiddies for a nice walk yesterday, love all the Orange leaves! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Keepsmiling91

School pics - here's my munchkin Lucy in her uniform, (she'll be 5 on Dec 8th)

Forgot to mention - JEZ - we shared the same due date for our first born baby girls! Lucy was due 5th Dec, I went into slow labour on my due date and she was born 2:50am on the 8th Dec! X loved showing her off to family/friends over the Xmas season! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JLM73

Ok total side note, i Gabe hubs an hour long full body massage last night after the pub,was like 2-3a.m.
Amma guess he decided to pay me back waking me by eating breakfast. ..not on a plate RAWR:winkwink:

Ok back to ttc lol. .
*Still* Nope! No meds at all, except my normal prenatal and vit B, been on those years and years:shrug:

Afm temp drop today, but back to my normal range post O :thumbup: Also finally got CHs! :wohoo:
I'm really thinking 2 eggs released, thus the double temp spike :-k
FF put my O cd13, my usual day, but i am still thinking cd 12/13 night, so ill likely start testing 8dpo :haha:
I should have 20 10mius waiting for me at home. 
I've decided i won't tell/show hubs until i see an undeniable blaring line AND can get a digi to work
Have a reveal plan, but won't post just yet in case he's Athlone here lol

On the iphone 7 hubs has the 6, and said he will never own another iphone once my #1 son showed him this meme :
 



Attached Files:







f91d5f9b5e759c25de66425eb3ff4997ce823823d3e0615991efb2fad382eec9_1.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs you are sweet :). Have fun on your trip!!!

MS ty! 6 hours is old news in this thread :rofl: it does move. I can't believe we are almost at 20k posts

J woot! Hope it was two eggs! I know you have your eyes on twinnies. Does hub ever read the thread without you? I know sometimes y'all read it together, which is adorbs. And lol at the meme. Auxiliary cords always worked for my iPhone. I have one from 2009 and still world. When I can't do NPR or the music on radio sucks I just use Spotify on my phone. But yeah the whole "do you have a charger? No, an iPhone charger? No! An iPhone 6 charger!!!" Just annoying lol. But I feel that way about pcs. Sure Mac need extra cords and you can't game for shit but everything j do for work is so much easier on a mac


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw don't sit around for my test lol I'm skipping fmu and testing with smu. I'm getting anxious because it's so close to the year anniversary of my bfp with the twins and I got my official bfp ready to jump and scream at 10dpo with smu =\

Symptoms woke up nauseated. I sneezed and holy hell did it hurt where I was cramping last night but that went away quickly. And I know temps don't mean anything but my chart doesn't look like my others


----------



## campn

Oxytocin hit me hard the past two days when my milk came in, I was bawling my eyes non stop over everything (so unlike me, I don't cry!) 
Also I'm already sad that this is my last baby, we agreed to only have two but it's going by so fast and she already looks so different! 

Time is cruel, it goes so slow when you don't want it to, and flies by when you beg it to linger. She's getting more alert now! 

Sorry I truly suck at proper replies right now, but I love you all and read every thing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8915.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Michellebelle

J, happy you got crosshairs! Hope you did release two eggs to give you double the chances!

Keep, your daughters are so adorable! Autumn is my favorite season too. Love the cooler weather, sweaters, and crunch of the leaves!

Good luck with today's test Dobs! 

Over here, the spotting seems to have lightened up a bit! Hopefully it stays that way and disappears completely today. Still getting neg opks. I know it will turn pos sometime in the next week, but not sure when!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah keeps I think I forgot to say how cute! Love the fall picture and Lucy looks so happy and cute in her uni!

Campn I'm soery Hun. It sucks. I feel like I blinked and my brothers are in college! I miss their chubby cheeks and baby laughter. Enjoy every moment! I know you are. And she is such a looker already! Better get hubs a shotgun!

Michelle yay the spotting stopped. Hope you get that positive opk soon


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs. I woke up and was like meh maybe sleep a bit more but then I was like no oooooo dobs test! I got up got the kids settled with blues clues, made my coffee....and no test. Lol daaaammnnnn it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao I love you so much. I decided last night as I was falling asleep I wanted to use smu. I only have one wondfo left and three frers, and I never got good lines with fmu on frer. So currently laying in bed watching "Sisters" waiting for it to be at least 3 hours. At 2:45 right now


----------



## campn

Dobby, here too! I kept going back pages hoping to see your newest test!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol sorry. I am at 3 hours now but there is a 40m left of the movie so I may just try to hold it more.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs why smu? I thought fmu was supposed to be best?


----------



## DobbyForever

Supposed to be and for all other test brands it has been, but my frer fmu has always sucked. At 11dpo (day after my 1-2 weeks) I had a stark white bfn with fmu but I did a dollar tree and had an obvious line. My smu had a nice line. I was crying so hard because I thought I had a chemical


----------



## StillPraying

The reason I ask is because somehow I seem to get better lines at night? But everyone is all fmu fmu! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I read something that explained it and it made sense. I will try to recap. your hcg is always increasing so when you use fmu, you are using a mixture of the night before and that morning so overall it's less hcg than just purely that morning? There was all this math involved and it made sense but it also doesn't make sense lol.

I think fmu is just concentrated and you want concentration. But you can manipulate that by limiting water and waiting. Idk lol. Just what I read somewhere years ago


----------



## StillPraying

I'm not a big water drinker so maybe that's why it works better for me haha weird.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh t minus ten minutes I'm not ready to do this :cry:


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs you could always wait till tomorrow!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* sorry about the trots. ...i feel ya after 10 days of uber antibiotics :sick:
And i totes think of you EVERY time i see a feta vinaigrette :rofl:
I think all my +opks are from more than 1 egg, due to soy cohosh combo. ...yay! I am holding for an opk today now, for one at $ tree while hubs is doing his tutoring for a ladys son who owns the Chinese restaurant we frequent. 
Heading to a gun show right after he's done! :wohoo: Hoping to find one I like for myself, as hubs are locked in the safe all the time :roll:
He was actually LATE to school the other day, just to turn back and make sure I was ok, as some "unsavory" ppl as he put it were driving around the hood :haha:
I had my ringer off, so he panicked and came back lol. ..like they are gonna choose the house with a Bullmastiff, 90 lb boxer, and yappy jack Russell, and the muscular "Black" girl lol. 
He said he would start leaving the 12ga shot gun out..then suggested the gun show today, so i can find one. ...:roll: add that to the $175 be just spent on a new Vape, top, and oil...cbd which reduces anxiety? ? Hemp oil basically. ..yea....too much money grrrr but if i find a gun in like today, i AM getn it!
I want my own, not his 38, 40, 45 revolver, 308 rifle, 2 more scooped rifles, and shotgun :shock: and he's SOLD many since we met....he slso currently has 5 knives on him at any time. ...lol frickin Rambo! 
He also sleeps with the 40 or 45 under the pillow each night....i male sure there's no cartridgein the chamber, NOR is it pointed toward my damn head lol.

And reference your "play in the backyard" comment the other day lol, hubs some me up with nether liars, THEN came outta the bathroom and decided to play in MY backyard! 
Now I readily admit I have NEVER been a fan, at all! But (no pun...) hubs has "techniques" that when combined with other"touches" ate Hella- nice:shock:

Total TMI that he is becoming fascinated with attempting minimal fisting (front or back) that is like fingers, not full hand thankfully. ....it is an odd mix of :shock: and Ooh La La! Which i would never ever have expected! 
:blush: Tho i do feel like i just F'd a Belgian Stallion after at times :rofl: oh and yea. ...air gets up in there:blush: But thankfully only comes out AFTER on the loo pot! Lol
He's a crazy man....that makes 3 finishes for me this a.m., 1 for him. Go team :dance:


----------



## StillPraying

Jlm you should write 50 shades of J. :rofl:
Re guns, dh sleeps with our (MY) shotgun beneath the bed. Why more opks?


----------



## DobbyForever

Everything was bfn. Going to see what photoshop says but irl I see a lot of nothing.


----------



## JLM73

*Camps*At 42, I've had 3 kiddos , and 2 surro babes, and i can NOT tell you how ecstatic i was to heat my 53y/o hubs say he wants us to have 3 kiddos:rofl: i love that man! 
I have always felt so very sad saying such and such would be my last kiddo:(
He hasn't placed a limit, and even tho we are older and it's much harder, it's very comforting to know neither of us has declared The End...
If you truly want another, coax your DH into it in another year or so! Hell i readily admit, if HE didn't feel the need to get snipped, then he can't say sh*t if we NTNP ( on his end heh heh) and i get preg with av3rd :shrug:
Of course my DH lives on Whatever it takes to male me happy, makes him happy lol, and that is one of the reasons i love him so:cloud9:
I always planned to have 4-5 kids....well 10 when i was like 15 and naive lol, but i think we will def try for 3, tho there best be some multiples in there given our ages! 

*Dobber* I have Always Believed fmu, anatomically IS a mix of urine from the day/night before, and the higher hcg urine from the new day.
Mathematically, if you average a 6 and a 9, you get 7.5 ....if the new day was just 9, you've a better chance of seeing something than 7.5 :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

StillPraying said:


> Jlm you should write 50 shades of J. :rofl:
> Re guns, dh sleeps with our (MY) shotgun beneath the bed. Why more opks?

LOL Still! I wanna do another opk to chart a sef neg after all those darn pos ones!
Hubs sleeps like a bear in winter hibernation! His blasting annoying alarm goes off every week day, and he just sleeps thru lol. 
So yea....ill keep my own gun under my side of the bed lol, NOT the pillow....not sure if you read back when we met, but hubs, an expert marksman, wad showing me his guns from his HUGE gun safe (5 ft) and after he "watched" me cock the 38, he took it back to replace in safe and for SOME REASON firrrrrrred it! I felt the floor shake by my feet! Thankfully, it went Away from both of and hit his work bag, killing his portable charger lol.
I didn't flinch. Thankfully i was behind the steel sage door:roll:


----------



## pacificlove

Busy ladies!

Dobs, hope you didn't get come down with the flue etc from last night. Looking for this mornings pee sticks ;)

Dobs, yay on the money maker last night, that is awesome :)

As for declawing cats, you'd have a very tough time finding a vet here to perform the surgery. Our province has recently banned docking and cropping of tails and ears. Even the veterinary boards are on board to not perform these surgeries anymore. :) Wohoo!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I always got better lines with either SMU or night time, especially with FRER! I'd just try not to drink much for a couple of hours and hold hold hold! - wonder how many TTC's end up with water infections?! Lol

Omg camps- I think I may be in love with Juliette!! She is so perfect! Congrats Mumma on making such a beauty! X 

CB- how are u and sweet baby Nuala? are u enjoying this autumny weather? I LOVE it! Especially when u have a newborn to cosy up to! Ohh bring on those darker evenings can't wait! X 

dobs, I didn't get my bfp this time until 11dpo and was so faint (10dpo when I look back on it was bfp but I didn't realise until I put it infront of a lamp until the light shon threw then realised it was pos)


----------



## DobbyForever

Against the light
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DobbyForever

Was having issues with glare so that could just be glare
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for the triple post computer is downstairs

Going to go throw myself a pity party. SO wants to come over And I don't want to see him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, kids look so sweet in their school uniforms! It's quite common in the uk, isnt it? We only have very few expensive private schools that require it and most of the time it's kids from parents with lots of money that are sent there (so the kids carry their noses quite high as "they" are rich). Not schools our kids will attend. 

Dobs, I thought your timing was perfect this cycle? Don't be discouraged yet, still early!!

Edit to add: someone asked why not bring the goat hubby here: they stink!!! Terribly!!! Apparently they will pee all over themselves as that increases their attractiveness.... So they stink, I am expecting for my girls to stink for a few days after their return. 
Boy stinkyness, sounds fantastic (sarcasm), glad we only have to put up with body odor on occasion not for mating. :haha:


----------



## campn

Keeps, your daughters are such beauties!!! And I'm so obsessed with how you dress them up super super adorable and heart melting jaw dropping gorgeously! 5 weeks to go now! It'll FLY by! I swear I still feel like I'm in that pregnant mindset, can't believe I'm no longer pregnant. 

Dobby, I still see something on the tests, and you ARE still early! I test even after AF cause I'm like hey, maybe it's IB!? I'm sending you all my previous sticky baby dust!!! 

J, your hubby sounds lovely! I'm glad he's willing to have a big family with you! It shows that he's very serious you know? Some men get married but never really get serious if that makes sense! I'm still young so you never know, 3 kids is still the average number anyway right!? I'll see how I'll feel when the terrible twos hit :D


----------



## FutureMrs

I'm with campn dobs I see something especially in the second picture. Still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

J hf at the gun show. Hope you find one you like

Thanks ladies. I'm a wreck. Temp drop and spotting are due in two days which marks the one year bfp. But I looked at the line an hour ago at about 30m. It's just an indent. There was no color at all.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs sorry about the test. But it doesn't mean you're out! Are you going to test tomorrow or wait till spotting is due?


----------



## DobbyForever

Not sure yet. I have two more frer (everything else is digital) and I REFUSE to buy anymore. If I test tomorrow it will be a fmu test. But honestly i think if I can skip tomorrow then that would be better for my sanity


----------



## StillPraying

Definitely skip it then. Besides, it means a chance for a stronger line on Monday!


----------



## DobbyForever

I mean, let's be real, I'm probably going to test even though I know I shouldn't lol :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

It's okay I'm 5dpo and planning on taking one to see if I have a complete negative yet. Why? Cuz I need to poas. Hahahaha


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* i agree with Wait till fmu....sorry about the squinters still :hugs:
But truly, there could be a huge diff btwn today and tomoro. I generally test am,pm 12 hrs apart, cuz that's how i saw NADA with DS in a.m., a super maybe there squinter 12 hrs later that night, and 12 hrs later, next morning fmu, i had a true reliable squinter with color. It still took a couple days to have a proper bfp, and those were 15 miu:shrug:
Hope tomorrow's test has a proper undebateable line so no pity party is needed, and anniversary can be happy! 

As for gun show, thousands there and everything that caught my eye was like $2500 lol
There was a GORGEOUS gold played gun, with black gross {drool} over $3k!
There was an awesome blue metallic as well, but gah $2700 :dohh:
After walking around both rooms a couple hours, i narrowed it to 2, hubs kept being wishy washy add to which was better grrrr, so i choose the heavier all metal 45cal with compensator (less kick) $500over the tad lighter Taurus 9mm, which had replaceable grips, but was composite (plastic) $300....well wouldn't you know they announced the end of the show at 5pm, and the dealer said SORRY! and took the gun away:growlmad:
I understand strict gun law sales, but WTF when the customer is ALREADY mid purchase! ???:brat:
Now i have DS tomoro back at my house, so no way can i make it back to the show....

At the tattoo place now, and the artist has a major attitude,WTF because HE didn't show up ystrdy, and wanted my touch up appt only :saywhat: He's not doing ANYthing right now, and i am NOT paying someone else to fix his missed ink spots!

Bad day worse, i bought a cheese burger to give the 2 kittens under the dumpster, since we were at the Plaza, and the black calico girl was no where to be seen:cry:
Cats rarely have just 2 kittens, so I'm sure the rest were killed, probably raccoons grrrr, but she was very 2 skittish and hides immed, and the dumpster is less than 4 inches from the ground, so hard for predators to get there....mom was no where to be seen again either! 
So i just gave the meat n Cheese to the tiger kitty, who wouldn't come out today, and frankly looked very sad or tired. Someone left water and dry food out, but its cheap $hit that's very hard. He ir she really needs canned food!
I so want to snag the last one but we have 3 dogs and ill be gone 2 days, where my huge mean cats are, so i just have to hope he/she makes it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still it's ok. I get you lol I was testing at 5dpo

J sorry for the shitty day. You think mid purchase they would have sped it up! Way to lose out on a sale. And sorry for the pissy tattoo artist :(. Hope little kitten hangs in there! I definitely try dry food then dry food mixed with water then canned food when I find a stray. If all that fails, I will even buy the formula and bottle feeding kit to cover my bases. So hard to feed them though. Only one stray, who I ended up fostering (actually they were abandoned and my coach found them) ever let me help. Every other stray was like F* you and f* your food too!


----------



## JLM73

FINALLY !!!!! A negative opk!!!
 



Attached Files:







20160917_201034-1.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobs-- I see a fainter and then I don't.. So confusing but so exciting! 

Keeps- I love in Gaspese, Quebec.. So beautiful here :D And so country! My house is 115 years old.. Big and old and not modernized at all really lol
We are hoping to buy it next year <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot for negative opk! Hoping you get multiples j!

Janis lol that's how I feel but the problem was I kept having glare issues that look like lines until you zoom in. And when it dries it was totally just indent no pink. Tomorrow will be tell tale. I hope you can buy your house! Sounds like you really love it!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your Frers are negative Dobs :( i really thought there was a line on them last ones you just posted! Those Frer indents are sh**ty!! I know its been a year nearly since you were last pregnant but it will def happen again for you hun esp as your actively ttc again only of late :hugs: Plus, 10dpo id still early aswell..

Ah Keeps you girls look so cute in those piccys of school uniform hehee! Not long to go for you eeeep the next few weeks will be a blink! I do love Autumness but i just love Summer Lol! Nualas doing well, weighs just over 9lb 9oz now & has started growing out of her 0-1 month & Newborn clothes :( lil chunker! 

Yay for Negative OPK finally J LOL! How weird is it saying that in a ttc pg forum? :haha: but with well timed bd i really hope this is your cycle :)

Camps big hugs hun :hugs: im still havin days of random tears still here n there! Todays been one of them & SO been out ALL & day & night & just walked in drunk like 2 mins ago, he'll be getting a grilling in morning considering he said on phone he was calling a taxi on the phone to me at 9pm last night! Ass munch! SO def doesnt want anymore kiddies, its so sad & final but i cant imagine not EVER being pg again :( i love being preggers! 

Stills, your symptoms sound great! Feeling full & empty & hungry etc.. Ive poas more than i like to admit at 3/4/5dpo hahaa its terrible! Something about seeing that dye washing over that stick gets me everytime :haha:


----------



## claireybell

J you should take the kitty home.. That lil tabs one is a beaut! Stray cats/kittens make me sad, i get all kitten broody.!


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG cb I love you. You're so patient with hubs. Lucky guy. Hope he makes it up to you tomorrow! And ty for the kind words. I just feel like something isn't working right in there but everything comes back fine =\

There is a part of me that is like ok after this pity party there'll be a bfp because it always works that way lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Every detector setting gives me a different o date....


----------



## StillPraying

Jlm sorry about the bad day :hugs: and I don't wanna think about the kitty, I'll stay up all night over stuff like that. But yay for negative opk!!! Woohoo moving on!

Janis I loooove old houses it's my dream to renovate one! Hope you can buy it!

Dobs 10dpo is still early. And like J said, 12 hours makes a big difference!

Clairey you understand my poas addiction lol sorry about SO, that would infuriate me! 

AFM I tested to see if I got a bfn so if I get a BFP in a few days I'd know it's legit....wasn't bfn. :nope: And now I'm doing that awful thing of well is it darker than the test I took on Sunday? And I just don't know and I'm going crazy :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Still big hugs. Can you post a pic of it? I wish I could hug you for real. The loss loss of post loss testing is hell. Stay strong.


----------



## claireybell

Hugs Stills.. Can you do comparison piccy? Remembering your other test has dried right out.. :hugs: 

It will def happen again for you Dobs i have every hope for you! <3 sometimes takes a couple of tries when avtively ttc! 

I have Nuala asleep on me at the momentmaking funny snuffy dreamy sounds & SO snoring like an effing pig! Im so pissed at him! Think im gonna have to have words as hos drinking is happening alot lately, its not fair & its starting to piss me right off! Tempted to push him out the bed, turd! Lol


----------



## StillPraying

I know the lighting sucks sorry they may all look bfn to you lol
Top is Sunday, bottom 3 are today (yes I'm insane).
They all have color tho the camera makes it look gray and the middle 2 dried yellow. If it's just the same, I could say okay maybe it's not gone. But that top one is from a week ago now!!:nope:
 



Attached Files:







20160917_205338.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## StillPraying

Clairey I'm sorry you're having such a time with him. Is it stress that's making him drink more? 

Dobs, what do you mean different O dates?


----------



## JLM73

*Claire*:shock: OMFG I'd beat his ass, or luck him out! WTF is going on with him? ?!!
He needs to pull head from ass and get his priorities straight. I understand the need for a break now and again, but coming home the next day???:saywhat:


----------



## claireybell

I can see the faint lines on the others Stills.. Could very well be the hormone still dropping :hugs: i know thats not probably what you wanted to hear .. When you had that positive opk did you have any other ov symtoms? Just think the LH thats detected is also present in pg aswell if your hormones are dropping still, hang in there though :)

Uhh maybe, although i dont see why he stressed, im the one doing everything at moment & pretty sure im coming down with a cold as im aching everywhere & my eyes hurt. Wish i could de stress & say f-it & just go out drinking lol!


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh i know J! Il be letting rip tomorrow! Ive had a crap day today (well yesterday) stressy, feeling ill tired etc & tears, its all added to how pissed i am at him!


----------



## JLM73

*Still*:-k That bottom one looks a tad darker to me than your top test! Hope many dpo are you? ?
Exciting! !
You had a verrrrrry pos opk, so i think b you O'd


----------



## StillPraying

Clairey thank you. I just hate seeing it and not being able to be excited. Tomorrow will be the 4 week mark and i really thought itd be bfn by now :nope: yes i had watery cm which is why i took the test, also had some spotting which i read is common during post mc ovulation. I didnt think the test was picking up hcg because next day it was negative. 

Well even though youre mad maybe try talking to him before you grill him lol poor thing you sound like you need a break. I don't recommend drinking tho cuz a hangover with 2 kids is utter HELL and sucks donkey dick. Trust me.


----------



## StillPraying

Jlm based on that opk i think 5? But i only did the 1 opk. The spotting was before that which would make me 7. Uuugggghhh lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hoping it's a new bfp. It looks too static to me to be dropping. I also love that you tested three times in one night. Woman after my own heart <3

CB I'd push him hehe but I'm mean


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and re O dates
Advanced says I Oed cd 24
Research says CD 22
Opk and FAM say CD 20 (which is here I left it based on a combo of opks and temps)

And since SO is over the fan is on so if my temp drops I won't know if it is AF or the fan


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- as usual I really hope you get a true bfp. Especially with this crappy anniversary looming. Please take care of yourself /spoil yourself a bit!

Stillpraying- I can't imagine what you are going through but you are one tough lady. Sending you super ++ vibes too xx.

Cb- husbands can really suck sometimes, I'd definitely have a serious chat with him re drinking. Mine is being such an a$$ that I'm staying with my parents atm but that's another story. I can totally empathize though.

Loving all the baby pics!! 

I haven't felt my baby move after my last fight with H. Only once on Friday and nothing since; and before that I'd been feeling him several times a day for the past few weeks. I'm so worried that all the stress has done something to him :(.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your hubs is also being an Ass Fern, men sometimes! How you doing though? Your over half baked now arhhhhh :) Do you have a doppler you can use?? Im sure baby is a fine in there hun & changed position & its completely coincidental that hes moving less but if you are worried & less movement in pg should always be checked out hun :hugs: 

Stills - Sucks donkey dicks HAHAHA!!! Id never drink with a newbies esp as im feeding her, hangovers uhhh!! Ooh sounds like you poss did ovulate then, fx'd :) When my friend had a mc at 11-12 wks it took a good few weeks before her test was Neg & she had a D&C but she def never ovulated or had any Ov symptoms like yours! xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

I need to start taking notes, man.. 

CB - I would've said wake him at 8am with some really stinky breakfast and make sure he feels his hangover, but it's already 11.30 so... hope he is ILL though, rotten pig. That is not fair in the slightest and if he said he was calling a taxi at 9pm and rolled in at 4.30am, there is an issue. Very disrespectful - he's got a family now, time to grow up. 

Fern - like CB said, probably just that he's flipped over in there, but defo go get checked out! Sorry your DH is being an ass too!

Dobs - fx it's just too early still - pos opk comes before ovulation, can be as much as two days before, so here's hoping. 

Still - they all look the same to me. :( I had pos opks with squinters on hpt but they stayed positive for days so I knew it wasn't real. Your symptoms sounded so positive for ov though! Maybe time to get some blood testing done to see which way the hcg is headed?

School uniforms - these are the norm in the UK, very few schools are non-uniform. I hated it as a kid but I see the benefit now. We moved back to Finland for a year when I was 14 and on my second day of school, one of the 'cool' girls asked me what brand my jeans were. They weren't Levi's and she didn't speak to me again for the rest of the year. A uniform doesn't totally take away that sort of thing but it sure helps a lot. Joe's school is quite strict, a bit stricter than I think necessary (5yos are required to wear shirt, tie and blazer) but it makes it easy to get him ready in the morning. It makes my heart hurt telling him to tuck his shirt in when he wants to leave it out but I guess it's good to learn that lol. We make a picture walking to school, me with my shaved head, DMs and 'Alcatraz psycho ward' jacket and him in immaculate ironed shirt and tie with his hair gelled and just so :haha:

Campn - aaw, that teary stage blows. Hang in there. There's so much cool stuff to come that can only happen if she gets bigger. I know that feeling though - I never was able to say 'that's it' and even now that I'm struggling being that bit older and really not enjoying this bit, I can't bring myself to say 'this is the last time' Most of my friends were certain after two that they were DONE and really seemed sure about it. The rest of us have 3, 4, 5 kids and counting :wacko:

J - your tattoo artist sounds like an ass. If HE didn't show for the appt, he should be the one re-arranging it and trying to accomodate you. Touch ups are a pain because you have to do your full set up and breakdown and you don't get paid, but they're a necessary evil if you wish to keep your clientele. It's his work walking about after all, it's in his interest to make sure it looks as good as it can. Lol at DH's 'breakfast' - mine tried that he'd get kicked in the face - he knows better than to wake me up! And guns - I grew up in a country with guns and hunting and such but man, am I glad they don't have them here. You need a license as of this year for an air gun in Scotland, after one too many accidents involving them. It's a criminal offense to carry a weapon of any kind, being caught with a knife will land you in police custody. Even having a screwdriver or similar on your person would require some convincing explaining! I wouldn't last a minute somewhere where I felt like I needed a weapon for defense. :( And I live in Glasgow which was named 'murder capital of Europe' a while back!

I know there was more... I really need to get a note pad for this!


----------



## JLM73

Well, I'm back to my normal temp altitude:plane:
Based on prev charts, by 5dpo, I'm generally staying btwn 98.1-98.4....
I woke up sweating twice last night ugh, and hubs keeps the a/c cool plus a fan on us :wacko:
Thus i always use a wool blanket when here. 
My only other"symptom" to spot lol, is night before last, I had to get up FOUR times to pee!!??
Last night Twice. ..mind you all, I have a camel bladder for real, and despite how much i drink in the day, i RARELY pee more than 3-4 times in daylight, and NEVER EVER overnight, since i don't drink much before bed for that very reason! I have insomnia already, and HATE getn up to pee cuz I'm wide awake after. 
I didn't even have a drink for the 3 hours before bed the night i peed FOUR times! And the drink i had was 3 sips of fruit punch:shrug:

Back to my house with mom the next 2 days, bleh. ..
At least i can look forward to starting tests Wednesday morn. ....well as long as my crappies came!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hot flushes was my 'something's up' give-away with MC and this one. I don't remember them from before but when at 5dpo I was sweating and everyone else seemed fine, I had an inkling which proved correct. (I'm a human ice block :haha: ) So I knew this time when same happened again at 4dpo and then I was struggling to not fall asleep on the way home 5 and 6dpo (on a motorbike - not usually a great mode of transport for a nap)


----------



## claireybell

Oooh your symptoms J sound very promising eee!!! What day you planning on testing?? 

Riley goes to my old first school & i love the Red uniform, like you M&S i hated mine at school but itd def needed :thumbup: 

Uhh ya telling me! He is hanging & had to get up to go fit some Skirting boards at a clients house :haha: Hes asleep on sofa now but Rileys being loud... Ha ha carry on my boy lol! I agree, i said to him i have no issue with him drinking, hell one of us should as i cant really bit what pissed me off was that he was so drunk he dont remember talking to me at 9pm & then never called a cab as he was too drunk, told him to buck his ideas up as im getting fed up & its not fair! He did look sheepish & he apoligised but what annoys me also is that its a dry sunny day here today & we couldve gone out this afternoon let Riley run off some energy & i can get out the house aswell but instead hes sleeping pfft! Oh well.. Im not cooking dinner, he can pay for take away ha ha ha


----------



## DobbyForever

Read but no energy to catch up. There is NOTHING absolutely nothing on my frer. Laid flat, held up, in the sun, shade, makeup light, regular light, tweaked.... Nothing and I was crying about it all last night and this morning and add this to the sucky husband list he said an easy solution to our stress and conceiving was vasectomy!!! So now he's back on do we really even need kids bandwagon


----------



## DobbyForever

All I have to show for anything is this stupid indent line with no color after 20 minutes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dob that's one hell of an indent line... And it's darker than your indent line from yesterday. Are you sure there's absolutely no pink?


----------



## DobbyForever

Absolutely no pink. The next picture I can zoom right up on it and it is white. I also don't see pink irl. I'd post it but I deleted it from my phone and threw the test in the garbage


----------



## DobbyForever

If I up the vibrance it doesn't show pink :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Michellebelle

Aww... I'm sorry Dobs. Remember a lot of people don't get their BFP until 12 dpo or later. And this is your first cycle really trying! If you got your BFP the first month of trying, I'd say you were a really lucky lady! I think there is only a certain percentage chance of getting pregnant each month, even with fabulous timing. So just remember that even if it doesn't happen this month (and it still could!) there's a great chance you'll find yourself pregnant in the next 2-3 months.

Hopefully SO will be on board too! Do you think it's possible with you getting upset, he just doesn't want to see that, so if you guys aren't trying he thinks that will go away? Or that this puts more stress on him and he thinks maybe it's his fault? You obviously know what will work with him better than anyone, but maybe taking the attitude of "oh well, if it doesn't happen this month, I'm sure it will in the next couple of months!" would take away stress on him and keep him in the mood for trying?

Either way, good luck, and I hope your BFP shows tomorrow so you don't even have to think about this. :)


----------



## JLM73

*M+S* i hear ya on no weapons, but that would never work here because all of the criminals buy their guns illegally so that would make it much much easier for them to rob people!
The tattoo artist did come out and apologized several times but we did have to wait over an hour because the lady running the place scheduled him for a tattoo without telling him and two piercings lol
We're just leaving them up movie with your son so I will post pics later of a before and after the parts that didn't hold the ink were black before and I had him change it to read this time


----------



## DobbyForever

If I'm not pregnant SO is done and getting a vasectomy. There is no next month. Unless I leave him and at this point I don't even want to ever ttc again.


----------



## Michellebelle

Wow, is that a definite? That seems really harsh if that is the case.


----------



## JLM73

Here's before and after pix of my fore arm tattoo
It was all black with red only on the face and pupils. 
Since the dragon "horns" lost all the black coloring (inside the horns) but kept the black outline, i had him change the horns inside color to red, so it matched hubs more-more color. 
It's not sore at all, but starting to scale a bit despite Curel/Lubriderm, but that's what mine always do lol. 
You can see the red horns now, vs black horns then. 
I like it !
 



Attached Files:







edited_IMG_4804-1.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_5345-1.jpg
File size: 180.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo: *TWENTY FIVVVVVE* packs of 10miu deliciousness were adopting me when i got home:wohoo:
BUT.....stupid TestKitWorld company in Kentucky packed them in a simple flay fold cardboard carton that had NO tape, AND huge gaps where you can easily read what they are :growlmad:
Since mom didn't call per usual to say i got a pkg, which is rare. ...that means she's snooped grrrrr!
 



Attached Files:







20160918_145633-1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## StillPraying

J yay for testing supplies! I can't wait for you to start testing! Ugh for mom snooping though. Nosy thing.:growlmad:

Dobs that seems so extreme. This is the only cycle you've really been ttc in a long time, the average is within a year post bc. I know how much you want to have kids, I just don't think you should give up so soon. if he isn't on board maybe it's time to let him go. 

Fern try drinking cold juice and laying down. If you don't feel anything within an hour you really need to go in.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs *:trouble:
Time for the board elder to speak up again. 
If he is making a unilateral decision like that KNOWING how badly you want children, he's an ASS! SELFISH as hell, and I'm sorry, but you need to LEAVE him. 
It's always easier to stay in a bad situation you are used to and muddle thru, than take steps to start anew. You are GORGEOUS, and SMART. ..i assure you from this major issue conflict repeatedly, your SO is NOT your soul mate, and tho you want to help him and not hurt him, HE is repeatedly hurting you!
The solution is not to give up TTC, a baby is your DREAM right now! The solution is to leave the person who doesn't care about your dreams, and true happiness, and FIND someone who wants what you want. 
Children are our legacy, if we don't have any, we cease to continue in the future so to speak. Our line, dna, whatever does not carry on for us in future generations. I KNOW this is important to you and your family. ...I'm sorry Dobbles :( but i really think it's time you move on and move forward to find the man/woman whomever, that shares your dreams! :hugs:


----------



## Janisdkh

*Stills*- omg hoping here! I hope it's not left over hcg though :'( 

*M&S*- I had hot flashes yesterday.. Was so sweaty, hot I ended up puking :o 

*Dobs*- I have to add that you have had way too many lines to even consider them all being indents , evaps etc.. If they are, I will be at a loss for words. SO rare! I hope you guys don't give up :'( I know how much you want a bub.. 

*J*- OMFG I am jelly! I was supposed to order those after my m/c now I wish I did :( Love the tatt btw <3


----------



## M&S+Bump

J - much bizarre that the colour would fall out of the middle but the outline was ok. Was it only just touched up today and it's already scabbed like that?

Boo for snoopy mama. Yay for pee sticks.

Dobs. A vasectomy after only one month back trying, especially after all the heartbreak you guys have had and him knowing how important this is to you, is not the actions of someone even remotely sane. I will fly over there and BEAT his ass to a pulp if he gets the snip or even demands to stop trying and you don't instantly walk out of that door.


----------



## DobbyForever

He didn't really want kids in the first place. I'm so far down the rabbit hole of depression I don't even think it's worth it anymore. I can give all my boy clothes to my cousin. God knows that poor kid is ducked and needs it. There was a lot more to the convo I just don't have the energy to get into.

Sorry mom snooped J. Yay for getting your dragon touched up

Fern I want to echo still.

I will stick around though


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs. I know you're down and I've been there before. But sometimes, not wanting the same things (big things!) Is a sign that it's time to move on. And honestly, stopping ttc and giving up is going to throw you to the bottom of the rabbit hole, trust me, I know from experience. Look inside your heart and ask yourself, will you TRULY be happy never having a baby you get to bring home? Never being called mommy? For someone who has tried so hard and lost so much it isn't fair to yourself to let it go.


----------



## JLM73

*M+S* yep got it done ystrdy,already scaly:roll:
Despite said lotions i was told to use...
My body just does that lol
FORIEGN INVADER!!! Lol that's why after months, first irritation of lip ring, it sucked it inside, and forced it out the front:haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

No dobby, I'm sorry I've kept quiet about this but nah ain't happening. No way are you allowed to stop trying or I will come over and whoop your arse so bad. Just because you are with the wrong person, doesn't mean you shouldn't find the right person. I get it, you're scared and feel you are in too deep. Well there is no in too deep, you're a strong woman who deserves to be with someone who shares your values. I was with a guy (engaged to) a guy who didn't want children, and for ages I convinced myself that I didn't want them either, but it ate away inside, I ended up madly depressed and severely underweight. Since I left him and found my current man I've never been happier, he shares the same values as me and we just work. Sure he's annoying sometimes but he's a man. But the point is that he shares my core values, kids, marriage and adventure. You deserve your forever baby, and you definitely deserve a man who wants that too. Imagine if you had to spend the rest of your life (we're talking a lot of years remember!) with the guy who wouldn't even give you your deepest desire, a man who prevented you from being happy for life. It's a sad existence and i think I can safely say from everyone here we would hate to see you sad forever dobby. 

I'm sorry if what I've said is harsh but I can't sit back and watch you suffer any longer. :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dunno what Curel and Lubriderm are :haha:

Get some coco butter on it, or bio-oil. Moisture is key, scabbing is bad, lifts the colour out! (Mine always do that too though, my body hates ink)


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not like that. I'll explain another day. I'm just tired. Just trust me that I'm not afraid to leave a bad situation. My mom has this saying about relationships that you can't ever be in the person's shoes, so no matter what they share or don't you won't have the full details. So things might look bad when they aren't or good when they're bad. I should add the vasectomy came up as a somewhat mutual option. It was more the way he said it that was assholey cuz he just blurted it out.

I really don't know what I want in life. I've been going through the motions. The truth is I'm a person who should have just killed themselves, but I don't believe in suicide because it hurts so many other people. Especially my brothers who are at the most critical time in their lives. I feel nothing at work, I feel nothing at home, I feel nothing when SO brings me cookies and rubs my ankles and tells me I am pretty. I don't feel anything anymore. Let alone can't remember the last time I felt happiness. And I thought getting pregnant again would fix that because I would be living to make my child smile and happy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ms they are lotions. I don't like curel because it is goopey and liquidy. Lubiderm is good but I use suave. Makes my skin softer and smell better :). Dunno what the context was cuz I'm self centered


----------



## DobbyForever

I took my last frer because I don't want to waste all morning staring at it. See something in the pictures which is bizarre because there is nothing irl. Pics weren't until 10m and I have seen my indents form as early as 3m. So I'm just going to wait an see if at shows Tuesday/Wednesday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

Bright room
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I truly hope you don't go through with that. Maybe taking a break from ttc, maybe ntnp, but not so extreme as to a vasectomy or birth control. And no one is someone who should have killed themselves. No one. 

As for lotions for tattoos I prefer lubriderm.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs if you tell me it's an indent all virtually slap you


----------



## DobbyForever

These are seriously all indents. I shit you not.

I just want to go away. like a month long vacation to relax and center myself but the mortgage doesn't pay itself.


----------



## StillPraying

What you need is a new hobby or revive an old one. That's what helped me. Also Maca root for the day and passion flower to help sleep. They really do help. Those just don't look like indents. All of my indents I see them at an angle, not straight on like that.


----------



## Janisdkh

How can they all be indents! I have taken tunsssssssssssssss of tests and I must have gotten maybe one indent or two max.. I am annoyed with your tests being all shitty for you and I HOPE these are soon to be BFP's.. Don't give up :'(


----------



## Janisdkh

Hhaha had to edit it.. I wrote " I am annoyed with you" by accident when I meant annoyed with your tests being all shitty for you... Blurgh LOL sorry


----------



## M&S+Bump

I could have written all that a year ago. :hugs: literally every word, except the suicide bit because if there's one thing I'm more afraid of than life, it's death.

I know I've said it before and I know it's not for everyone, but Prozac gave me back a life. I don't know if it's MY life because I don't remember a time before depression tbh, but it's more than I had before. I feel now. Often crap, but it's better than numb. The side effects were hideous, the side effects coming off (if I ever do) will no doubt be hideous but I'd take them all and then some. I can no longer do the alternative.

Kids help make you smile but they don't fix what's broken - you just end up feeling even more useless because what kind of monster could possibly be unhappy when look how beautiful these babies are. That was my experience anyway.


----------



## StillPraying

Well if it makes you feel better dobs I have lines that aren't bfp either. Top is last Sunday, bottom is today. It's the same line that just won't leave.
Still don't think yours are indents tho.
 



Attached Files:







20160918_143515.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Michellebelle

I totally get wanting a vacation, Dobs. Month after month of BFNs and miscarriages drives me crazy sometimes. To top it off, my dad passed away suddenly from cancer earlier this year. The only thing that has helped me from depression is focusing on a hobby other than ttc and work. I'd love to get away for a vacation.. But I feel you on the money issue, there's just never enough. That's why I second focusing on a hobby just for you that will make you happy. 

And please don't give up on kids if it is what you want. I love my DH, but if he didn't want kids and didn't respect that I want them, I'd be gone.


----------



## wookie130

Okay, okay. So I'm not technically TTC baby #3 anymore, nor am I really trying to ntnp, etc...a third baby is just starting to seem like a stupid whim at this point, and it really makes no sense me. It's just looking FAR less appealing than it once did, and I'm finally gaining some clarity on the whole thing. I'm so blessed to have the two kids that I have, and our budget is stretched, and our home is stretched, etc. A third may just break us all. So, there's that.

But the REAL reason I popped on here, is not to yammer about myself or a third baby, etc., but it's to just say what I need to say to YOU, Dobby.

I've spoken my mind on the subject a time or two, and you've always come back and kind of retracted some of your statements or sentiments on SO, and tried to justify why you remain in the relationship, etc. That's fine, and you're right, none of us are living with you in the relationship, and all we have to go on is what you choose to share on a web forum, and I'm sure there are a lot of things we don't understand and realize about why or how you work as a couple, etc.

HOWEVER:

Why would either of you consider a vasectomy??? Why on Earth would that be some kind of a mutual decision?

First of all, you're depressed, and that's awful. I'm sorry, honey. It sounds like before you procreate at all, or continue on your ttc journey, you work on YOU, because a baby will never make this better. EVER. If anything (and I'm speaking as a seasoned mother here) it will make your depression about 8 million times worse. Motherhood can be isolating. It can by lonely. It can throw your hormones into such a mess that the emotional turmoil can be unbearable. The love you feel for your child CAN be overshadowed by mental health stuff, and mental health stuff coupled with crazy hormones can be a disaster. So, my big disclaimer to you is to get your head figured out for YOU, before you bring a new life onto the scene. A baby cannot and will not fix this. :hugs:

Secondly, your SO. Now, I don't know you in person, nor do I have some window into your relationship, etc. But, I think I hear you saying you know when to walk away, and you would leave when the time is right...but for some reason, I don't believe you. I think he's dicked you around with all of this ttc stuff, and while he may not want children in the first place, YOU DO, and perhaps it's more of an incompatibility issue at this point. Your dream is not his. That's okay. It doesn't make him awful for not sharing your dream, nor does it make you awful for wanting something more. You know there's someone out there who would actually give their right ass cheek to have a baby with you, don't you??? There is someone out there who potentially yearns for this WITH YOU, and will do anything and everything to help accomplish this WITH YOU? I'm afraid your current SO isn't that guy, no matter how much you want it to be. :( 

Don't deny yourself of what you want. Work on you (not just for any future baby you may be having, but for YOU YOURSELF), and realize that SO may not be the father of your future baby. I know we're working on limited info here, but what you have chosen to share with us does not convince me that this is the relationship that is best for anyone involved.

A vasectomy, ffs, really??? You're posting hpt's, and in the same breath, posting about mutual vasectomies? Please, please, please!!!! I urge to you try to get honest with YOURSELF about your relationship with this person.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sorry for the tirade. I just hate to see people wasting precious time on living a life that is not authentic or meant for them...I did that for far too long in my first marriage, and I would hate for anyone to have to go through that!

Anyway, good luck to you, Dobs, and to everyone on here!

Congrats on all of the new babies, and good luck to all of you in the future! <3 <3


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie youre awesome.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm just gonna second what wookie said.

And major :hugs: your way, Dobs.

J, your tattoo looks fab!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you ladies. I'm just lost. Completely and totally lost, and I don't have the time to figure things out because I have too many people relying on me and bills. I miss who I was/who we were before the twins. I wish I had never gotten pregnant a year ago. My life was picture perfect. I'm going to go into lurk mode for a few days. I love you all. Hugs


----------



## DobbyForever

Before I lurk I feel like still's bottom test is darker


----------



## Janisdkh

*Stills*- Are your tests all the same batch number? If that is the case and the dye is weak, all your lines will be weak. I have had this happen and I was pregnant. I changed the lot number and bam a much darker test! HOPING for you


----------



## StillPraying

Im thinking of getting some frers and taking them a few days apart to see. Whats a lot number?


----------



## campn

Dobby, you say we can't understand everything that's going on, but I do understand and know that you're meant to be a mama, you're meant to go on and have as many as you want and rock at it! He could go and get the snip now, but believe me, you'll end up leaving him, cause that desire to have kids will never ever go away. 

I'm so sorry you're going through all of that, you're so loving and lovely and don't deserve this.


----------



## Janisdkh

Stills- The lot make number on the box or package.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, lots since I've stepped away...catch up later, but 

Dobs, I just wanted to ask if you might look for a new therapist? Maybe they coukd offer some alternate perspective on your situation. You're right that your family would be beyond consolable should something happen to you, but I'm sure they'd also be upset if they knew how depressed you are. You owe it to them and yourself to try and improve your mental state, and right now what you're doing isn't working.

So maybe switching up therapy? Increasing it? Tryin exercise like a spin class or yoga? The hobby suggestion is also a good one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Krav was really helping but I don't have the time or money for an exercise class. Not to mention the kinds I like (high intensity) are too hard on my shoulder. Therapy is too far. The Kaiser here treats drug rehab and convicted people and I feel really uncomfortable at their facilities. Idk. I'll figure it out eventually.

I want a baby for all the wrong reasons. I always have. And now that I'm older and wiser I'm not sure they are good enough reasons to bring a kid into the world.

I'm just as bad at not posting as I am not testing.

Still on the packaging it should say the expiration date and lot number. It's like a quality control batch number


----------



## Janisdkh

Stills- forgot to add.. Means they are made in the same lot, same time :D :D


----------



## kittykat7210

wookie130 said:


> Okay, okay. So I'm not technically TTC baby #3 anymore, nor am I really trying to ntnp, etc...a third baby is just starting to seem like a stupid whim at this point, and it really makes no sense me. It's just looking FAR less appealing than it once did, and I'm finally gaining some clarity on the whole thing. I'm so blessed to have the two kids that I have, and our budget is stretched, and our home is stretched, etc. A third may just break us all. So, there's that.
> 
> But the REAL reason I popped on here, is not to yammer about myself or a third baby, etc., but it's to just say what I need to say to YOU, Dobby.
> 
> I've spoken my mind on the subject a time or two, and you've always come back and kind of retracted some of your statements or sentiments on SO, and tried to justify why you remain in the relationship, etc. That's fine, and you're right, none of us are living with you in the relationship, and all we have to go on is what you choose to share on a web forum, and I'm sure there are a lot of things we don't understand and realize about why or how you work as a couple, etc.
> 
> HOWEVER:
> 
> Why would either of you consider a vasectomy??? Why on Earth would that be some kind of a mutual decision?
> 
> First of all, you're depressed, and that's awful. I'm sorry, honey. It sounds like before you procreate at all, or continue on your ttc journey, you work on YOU, because a baby will never make this better. EVER. If anything (and I'm speaking as a seasoned mother here) it will make your depression about 8 million times worse. Motherhood can be isolating. It can by lonely. It can throw your hormones into such a mess that the emotional turmoil can be unbearable. The love you feel for your child CAN be overshadowed by mental health stuff, and mental health stuff coupled with crazy hormones can be a disaster. So, my big disclaimer to you is to get your head figured out for YOU, before you bring a new life onto the scene. A baby cannot and will not fix this. :hugs:
> 
> Secondly, your SO. Now, I don't know you in person, nor do I have some window into your relationship, etc. But, I think I hear you saying you know when to walk away, and you would leave when the time is right...but for some reason, I don't believe you. I think he's dicked you around with all of this ttc stuff, and while he may not want children in the first place, YOU DO, and perhaps it's more of an incompatibility issue at this point. Your dream is not his. That's okay. It doesn't make him awful for not sharing your dream, nor does it make you awful for wanting something more. You know there's someone out there who would actually give their right ass cheek to have a baby with you, don't you??? There is someone out there who potentially yearns for this WITH YOU, and will do anything and everything to help accomplish this WITH YOU? I'm afraid your current SO isn't that guy, no matter how much you want it to be. :(
> 
> Don't deny yourself of what you want. Work on you (not just for any future baby you may be having, but for YOU YOURSELF), and realize that SO may not be the father of your future baby. I know we're working on limited info here, but what you have chosen to share with us does not convince me that this is the relationship that is best for anyone involved.
> 
> A vasectomy, ffs, really??? You're posting hpt's, and in the same breath, posting about mutual vasectomies? Please, please, please!!!! I urge to you try to get honest with YOURSELF about your relationship with this person.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for the tirade. I just hate to see people wasting precious time on living a life that is not authentic or meant for them...I did that for far too long in my first marriage, and I would hate for anyone to have to go through that!
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you, Dobs, and to everyone on here!
> 
> Congrats on all of the new babies, and good luck to all of you in the future! <3 <3

I meant this^ but my post sucked balls compared to this!! Well done you phrased it so much better than I did!!!


----------



## TexasRider

So I don't check in for most of the day and the sh*t hits the fan. Dobs- I have no advice to offer or anything new to say other than what the ladies have already said. My heart hurts for you and the situation you are in. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that you find peace with whatever you decide to do. 

J- my first tattoo I had done leaking ink for like 2 days and then scabed over like that. That dude didn't know what he was doing apparently cause when I got it redone by a kick ass tattoo artist I never had a problem with scabs or "leaking" I really want another one but I keep saying to myself as soon as I make the appointment and pay the deposit then I will get knocked up... So I've been putting it off...

My boobs hurt... Like just the nipple/areola area but still they ache... Too early for it to be a symptom but still noting it In the chart


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex hoping it is a good sign!


----------



## campn

Dobby, don't we all!?? Honestly, what IS a good reason to have kids!? I could see having a third, and I'm not sure even why!


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, any update? 

Cb, Juliette is so freaking adorable. I had that same rocker with Des <3 

I'm back from the beach; it was a lot of fun despite not drinking. There was a smidge of mamma drama but nothing i was involved in :thumbup: one of my friends is breastfeeding. We were sharing a room and she was just dumping the milk (after pumping), so i actually took some from her. Why? Because i have read it's a miracle cure for acne, and my face is breaking out like crazy. I'll let y'all know how it goes! Because it sounds crazy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs have you ever watched the kardashians? There was one episode where Kim steals kourtney's milk to put on a rash on her leg and your story reminded me of that lol


----------



## campn

DH is pissing me off! How do you ladies feel about your SO going to his parents when you have problems!? I don't involve my parents (only because I don't want them to worry) but he goes telling mommy and daddy HIS side only! 

I've tried so so hard to keep our marriage private, and now I feel cheated and almost violated!


----------



## TexasRider

Well I would be upset cause my Inlaws don't like me anyway. So anything he said negatively about me would make it worse on me and he knows that. They already think I am a bad mom for -insert stupid reason here-. And it constantly changes like they have to have something to gripe about and then she wants to call me and try to be nice. Ugh so fake!

I talk to my mom about him sometimes but she's my best friend. if it's major stuff then I don't say anything but when he's in a pissy mood I often just say he's in a bad mood etc. we rarely fight and we get along most of the time.


----------



## DobbyForever

I run to my parents when my bfs and I fight. They usually side with my so cuz I'm crazy though lol. But I know how you feel. Hugs


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I'm so sorry about everything you are going through.. Ill echo what everyone else has said, you deserve real happiness you are such a lovely person.

Campn I would flip. That's a big no for me. I also keep our relationship private and I would be furious if he ran to his mommy with his problems. (No offense anyone) I just think people never forget the bad you say about your partner especially since we're all naturally a little protective of those we love. I'm a firm believer in adults dealing with their problems with each other.


----------



## StillPraying

Fern any update? 

Dobby I hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Texas it's never too early too be a symptom:winkwink:

Campn yes I'd be mad. I understand if it's something serious but really most things do not need to be told to the parents. 

Gigs good luck with the milk experiment that stuff is amazing. Glad you enjoyed the beach!

So here is my test from this evening.... now I'm even more confused then ever.
 



Attached Files:







20160918_191037.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, that's a tough one. I would say test in a couple of days to see if it gets darker. After my last miscarriage, I think it took 45 days or something to finally have a not pregnant hcg level. But they do say you are more fertile after a MC... So it's possible this is a true BFP! I have my fingers crossed for you.

Campn, I'd be pissed if my DH did that. Luckily we rarely fight, but when we do have a little misunderstanding, I keep that stuff private and just work it out with him.


----------



## StillPraying

Today is 4 weeks post delivery. I was testing once a week and only getting suuuuper faint lines, but that was on Walmart cheapies and wondfo. Now this isn't faint, I was expecting a squinter. Just frustrating. I'm going to take one tomorrow night and see if it's getting darker.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haven't really caught up. But just wanted to send the most cyber hugs ever to Dobs. You're in my thoughts Hun. Sorry no advice just love.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am really hopeful this is a new pregnancy. I wasn't as far along as you, but it took about 2-3 weeks for all of my hcg to be out and tests to go blank. I ovulated at 31 days after I lost the twins. So fxed

I'm find. I just handle upsetting news poorly. Now that I processed it I'm fine


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I do think I got a bad batch of wondfo tho. 

Dobs I don't handle disappointment well either. You really should try Maca tho, it has really helped me and dh and no blah side effects. I hope you can work things out without doing anything drastic :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

One more selfish post.... 
We may or may not be crazy but we expanded our family today.


She's half blue tick hound and half redbone coon hound.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## StillPraying

Mrs g OMG so cuuuuuutteeee awww I want a puppy so so so bad. But luckily dh is the sensible one in that matter because we defff don't need one right now lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie she is insanely cute!!!

Still ty we'll figure it out


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G so cute. But you're mad :haha:

Dobs - if there's something that works, make time. Prioritise yourself because if you break, everything goes to s**t anyway. 

Campn - if stuff goes wrong, I'm more likely to run to DH's family than he is :haha: My mum died when I was a teenager and my dad is kind of an asshole. DH's big sister is my surrogate mother :haha: and there is no such thing as private in this family. It took some getting used to but I quite like it now. Always have someone to vent to.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh yes, and Still. Frer are more sensitive than the other types so makes sense that the line would be much darker on that.

It took me about four weeks to test negative and I was nowhere near as far along. I MC'd June 21st, and ovulated Aug 1st, after over a week of blank frer. Don't want to be negative nancy but I would be cautious.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, my opinion is, if your hpt's don't get darker, you should should get bloods done to see what's going on. It's good that they've gotten fainter but i'd be concerned that they're consistently faint, like they're just staying at a level. Does that make sense?

But hopefully it's just a new pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, i would never go to family with hubby issues because i wouldn't want them to think negative about him. He would never do that either, but i would be livid if i found out he had.


----------



## Janisdkh

Stills- I would try cheapies again to see if they get darker, or even another frer in a day to see if that gets darker. Maybe call in? Have you had an ultrasound to see if everything cleared? I had a loss in June my levels were at over 115000 for 10 weeks and they dropped down to zero fast in about 4 weeks or almost 4 weeks.. I remember testing after my period in early july to see if it was neg and it was.. I even still had tissue in me come early July which I had to have another round of miso to get it all out. Have you ever had a negative since your loss? Gosh this is all confusing.. You should get bloods done to see if levels are going up .. GL


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you ladies. Everything I've read says is should be gone by 6 weeks so if I don't get a negative by that mark my Dr's appointment is the same week. I'll take the other frer tonight or tomorrow, if it's staying the same or getting more faint I'll know it's left over. I actually feel more calm now because I read up a lot on it last night and it was 50/50 on which way it went but I'm going to assume it's retained for now.


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls

Was trying to reply at 4am but ended up passing out whilst feeding, whoopsy Lol! 

Sorry about your SO Dobs & not wanting to ttc again, does he know the % odds each fertile window? But your not out yet as Af is still staying away! Vasectomy is abit dramatic as its so final & you do want babies.. Im sure its stress on his part creeping in, bug hugs lovely :hugs: 

Camps id be pissed at my SO doing that! I know my SO has spoken to his friends in past when we've had issues & then his friend said to me 'i hope 'i' worked through MY issues' wan**r!! I know SO always tells only his part of story so its guff when blokes discuss issues with others pffft!! Hope things settle down hun.. Forgot to say, latest pic of Juliette is beautiful <3 

Forgot what else i was going to mention as i cant remember from early doors Lol! But.. We had our scrummy baby pics back so il collage & post a couple at some point this afternoon!


----------



## claireybell

Heres just a couple i collaged <3 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscm4pavpg.jpeg

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsoubgebpz.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

In love with her feet & toes LOL! Cuteness!!


----------



## StillPraying

OMG Clairey how sweeeet:cloud9:


----------



## Janisdkh

Omg such sweet baby photo's <3


----------



## FutureMrs

Those are so amazing Claire!!! Such a sweetie.

Green the more pups the better in my eyes! Lol what a cutie!!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, absolutely precious photos <3 

Green, your pup is adorable, but yes, you're crazy!


----------



## claireybell

MrsG cuuuuuute puppy <3 

Thanks girls :) there were loads & cant decide on which to keep so we're having them all on USB stick Lol


----------



## TexasRider

CB- so cute- not helping my massive baby fever lol

My nipples still hurt... That all haha


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey* Welcome back! Glad you had fun- minus the lil drama, AND I soooo was gonna retell the Kardashian story *Dobbins* said LOL. I think Kim said she had eczema?? But she said it was clearing the rash up!

*Still*:-k Have you taken ANY frer before while testing out the hcg??
Cuz that line strength would be a decent amount of hcg!, and if your wondfos are less than 25miu, than they should be showing alot more than those barely there shadows we have seen. 
I still think your last pic with the week old strip at top, and the 3 in the same day below def looked to be DARKER to me than the prior.
I know you timed your BD well as we spoke of it around, and WHEN you got that def + opk, so I think you may be growing another bean!
I def see the line on the FRER without enlarging even, and it seems pink...do you see the pink IRL?

*Campenator* I would chew him a new A hole!:trouble:
There is NOTHING worse than when a spouse foes spreading marital PRIVATE biz! And to me EVERYthing btwn partners is PRIVATE- short of "We bought a new car...house...or a preg announcement:growlmad:
That is some Bullsh*t allllll day!
Not to mention it is JUST like* Future* said:
<<I just think people never forget the bad you say about your partner especially since we're all naturally a little protective of those we love. I'm a firm believer in adults dealing with their problems with each other.>>
What he is doing is selfish, and immature as hell. You don't run to mommy and daddy with only YOUR side of the story.

How did you find out? Did they say something to you or him?? Cuz if they commented and that's how you found out I would flip the Bitch Switch full ON and say "I realize he is your son, but I would appreciate it if you tell him NOT to involve you in our private mariatal issues, as you are only getting ONE side of the whole story, and that is not fair to me, as part of your family."
Sorry sweetie:hugs: How's lil Miss doin??

*Tex* Sorry about your tattoo nightmare yikes!
Me and hubs have matching tatsfrom just before our whirlwind marriage LOL
(yes ...I STILL have to think back that all that happen in just a few weeks:wacko:)
I'll repost the pic..
Since I have the "female" Dragon, mine is smaller and much finer line size than hubs/..... He also has HUGE forearms lol so mine was scaled back, and his enlarged on the templates.
My tat guy has done nothing but tats for 23 years, he's got a stellar portfolio, and it's hubs reg shop. He admittedly used a "rounder/rounding"?? needle the first go round, due to the very small spaces he was coloring in, and told me to come back for any ink loss etc. This time, by the feel of it he filled in with an outline needle, as it felt much sharper??:shrug: SO I think that is why I have the scabbing so soon. Just like last time, the outline area scabbed quickly, but healed fine underneath, so I am not concerned.
I like symmetry and so does hubs, so we are both scoping out our next tats for the other forearm.
Hubs wants ( currently...he changes his mind alot lol) The House of Stark family crest type thing from Game of Thrones ( OMG killer show!!), with this cool wolf he found, that appears to have dragon scales where the fur is. I'll post that as well.
*Our matching tats*


----------



## Fern81

Re the reduced fetal movement I had: 
All is ok with baby. I phoned dr this morning after almost no movement for 3 days; they had me counting kicks and then go into labour ward from which I was referred back to dr for an ultrasound. She did an unscheduled anatomy scan to check if all is well. By the grace of God he had suddenly produced a huge amount of amniotic fluid, which must have happened right around the time I got hit in the stomach (because that's when I couldn't feel him anymore), and it protected him & placenta from any damage. It also stopped me from feeling his movements for 3 days so far. She did put me on anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds (very low dose & pregnancy safe) because I was so upset & crying about baby & my husband and worried I'm a bad mother for exposing my child to all the stress... and she said I need to take it easier. 

Gigs- glad you had a good time! 

Dobby- I saw such nice lines on the last tests?? Hugs....

Green - that's a super cute pup!

Gl to the rest of the tww'ers... stalking for your bfps as always!


----------



## JLM73

*Game of Thrones - House Stark*


----------



## gigglebox

That is an intimidating looking wolf! 

I've never seen the kardashians. The reason i'm trying it is because a friend of a friend i met at a party was telling me how it was the miracle cure for her eczema (am i spelling that right?). I've read it also works wonders on acne so i'm giving it a go as nothing has ever worked.

Fern, so glad everything is ok! Also, it's nice you got an extra scan

3 day countdown to my first scan...i'm so nervous and excited!


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*:thumbup: Sound good!! And your chart looks promising as well!

*Dobs* You too! Your temp went UP a bit even!! I so hope you are knocked up big time, and SO can chill the F out and stop stressing you further.
Also, ppl think I am batsh*t wanting another baby at nearly 43 lol
Sure me and hubs could travel alot, sleep more, have more $$ without more kids and yes I have 2 older kiddos 25 and 19, but I WANT a baby- it, end, period, full stop! So you don't need a GOOD reason...the heart wants what it wants right??lol
We women have vacant spots in us sometimes, and they need to be filled to the best of our ability.
You are a strong, beautiful woman, with a good career. Not only do you DESERVE to be a mother, but you have alot to offer and pass on to a child.
Your chart is fab!:dust:

*Claire*OMFG sooooo precious!!!! And I too am obsessed with lil baby feet! LUVVV them!

*MrsG* ROCK on woman! I am a big believer in 2 pets, that way they have a buddy, and once the girly is outta pup stage, I think the 2 will keep themselves occupied while you tend the boys! LOVE her color!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey*:wohoo: can't wait! !

*Fern*:shock: did i miss something! ?!?
I know before the IVF you and hubs had some issues, but did i read correctly? ? He hit you in the stomach? ?
Omg hun! Been there, done that with my ex hubs:hugs: so sorry you are going thru it as well. 
But MORE thrilled to hear baby made a nice cushy setup lol and that you left and are at your parents:thumbup:
And Lmao at the text below your baby ticker about stretch marks and vericose veins! 
I have tons of those veins on my left leg ugh


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbleganger*:-k was just looking at your chart (again lol) I'm wondering if that dip on 10dpo was an implant. ...
I mean 10dpo is only 1 day off from THE most common implant day, 9dpo...
Just a thot. ...did you:test: today? Cuz your chart is amazing and your temp went UP!

Ughhh :dohh: only 4/5 dpo and now that i don't have/need opks i sooooo wanna poas!


----------



## gigglebox

I can't wait for more of you ladies to start giving me more line porn. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry just catching up now. I hope you are getting things with So sorted... I no real smart word advice to add from me this morning, just second what everyone else has already said.
Mental health is very important, so worth the extra drive or money in my opinion.

Mrs G, what a cute puppy, you go crazy girl for getting a puppy before twins! What's the name?

J, good looking tat!

Cb, Nuala is looking so sweet! Is that from the photo shoot? 
Gigs, interesting about the breast milk helping with acne/eczema. Please update on how it works ;)

Campn, I agree, no running to family about relationships trouble. That stuff is private. 

AFM, hubby and I made firewood yesterday. He did the chainsawing and I sat in front of the splitter splitting the logs. We never finished, but omg my back is still sore today. Today is a day of recovery.


----------



## Jezika

Not been able to properly catch up so please forgive me for potentially missing stuff.

Dobs - I'm sorry to hear of the problems with SO. Big hugs on that front and I'm glad you're feeling a little bit better(?). The only thing I will say - assuming I understood correctly - is that if you say you were perfectly happy before your losses last year, it seems what you're going through is pretty much ONLY tied to that (and, by extension, problems with SO)? Strikes me that solving the TTC/SO problem will be most useful in getting things back on track (whatever solving those problems may look like - fixing things with SO? Leaving him? Continuing TTC? Addressing the trauma of your losses?), versus there being some big, long-standing independent issue that you need to solve first? Oh, also you asked about the iPhone 7 underwhelmingnesssss. Well, it's WAY bette than my 5S, but not that much better than the 6S, I think. I'm glad it's waterproof and the camera is definitely better, but the main thing that I've enjoyed is the new operating system, which of course isn't exclusive to the 7, plus I compared a pic taken on my mum's older Samsung, and I swear her photo is less grainy. Close-ups are great, though, and the stereo sound thing is pretty neat.

Fern - so glad all is good with your little one! It's so hard not to worry. I hope your stress levels come down soon too <3

Mrs. G - you ARE crazy, but I love it. The doooog is adorable. It's funny, 'cause I was on the subway the other day and this young woman sitting opposite me had a cute little chihuahua, and I thought, "Gosh, I wish I could have a dog, but I know they're such a big commitment and so much hard work," and then I realized faaaaaaack I'm getting a baby HUMAN in a few months... talk about commitment and hard work! So really, a dog or two is a cinch :) More pics please.

Campn - Juliette is such a bae just like her momma. Oh, and yes I would be livid with DH if he ran to his parents with our problems. He doesn't share stuff like that with his parents, thank God, and if anything I'm more likely to do that with my mum, but I know it wouldn't be fair to him. I echo what J said in that I think it's fine to share problems with friends - we all should have a good social support network - but with family they will never be fully objective, and if they already have resentments towards you that's just going to make your relationship with them (and with DH!) that much more difficult down the line. If he knows that, his respect for his wife and not wanting to make family life more difficult should trump his in-the-moment desire for validation-seeking from people he knows will always side with him anyway. What did DH say when you talked to him about it?

Still - glad you're in a good place re: viewing the HCG levels as 50/50. I do have my fingers crossed for you!

Gigs - whoa, I'm glad to learn about the milk/eczema thing, as I have terrible eczema on my hands from time to time (and acne, actually). DH has eczema all over his body and has been struggling with it for several year now, so he may have to fight Matilda for my milk (btw, I've had no sign of colostrum at all! I'm kinda of envious of ladies who do).

J - Nice tattoos, though I missed the proper deets of the tattooist drama. The wolf with scales is cool - definitely looks intimidating!

Sorry for everyone I missed. In news with me, there's not much to say. I've been lazy since my thesis is done and my classes don't require too much work yet. Matilda is still super active and I've gotten a bunch of videos of her kicking up a storm... they're quite fascinating! Been helping plan a bridal shower for my friend whose extremely difficult MIL forced my friend's sister (whose other sister committed suicide just three months ago) to single-handledy organize and pay for a bridal shower because SHE wanted to invite her friends to a big bash even though my friend did NOT want a shower (this an MIL from hell, btw... sooo many terrible stories and my friend's fiancé does nothing to remedy the situation). Weather has cool down but I still spend my downtime sitting on my couch half naked, sweating non-stop. I could eat an entire patisserie, too.


----------



## Janisdkh

Tex- I always had sore nips when pregnant and sore boobs early stages when not.. I think sore nipples is a good sign but maybe that's just in me. Hoping for you! 

J- So cute matching tats! Love them


----------



## Fern81

Oh no no J luckily he didn't! I got hit/injured by bumping really hard into a cupboard door that blew open while rushing around the corner carrying an ottoman :dohh:
However, we have other major issues that's why I moved out for a while. 
..........men........

Love the tats!


----------



## Fern81

Campn- I totally agree with you. Even though I'm staying at my parents for a while I did NOT tell them about the dh drama. It has nothing to do with them or my inlaws! I would also be livid if my husband did that. Geez he needs to be way more supporting. Sorry hun! :(

M&s how's the nausea?

Claire- absolutely love your pics. Greeting card worthy. X


----------



## JLM73

*Jez*:haha:
Matilda made me smile since that's what I called my old Mustang. ...miss that car so much:(
I could eat a patisserie lol and I'm not even eating for 2 yet.....that i know yet lol. 

Just thought about it,this will be my last Pub fun with Hubbard. ...hmm. Oh well so worth it for a:bfp:
They don't serve food, but you can bring food there, and there is an amaze-balls pizza place across the street! NY style anndd Chicago style, and TONS of topping combos and literally like 30 pizzas on display so i am always like {insert drool emoji lol)

Oh ok, so prev i said i came up with a bfp reveal idea for hubs, but yes for who ever stated, he reads the posts over my shoulder sometimes lol,at work now so I'm gonna share with my lovely lady bugs! 

My hubs is Rambo in disguise lol. ...always has at least 4-6 knives of diff types concealed on him at any time, AND sometimes a gun lol. 
*I* can't even tell most days, but homey don't play lol. 
Anyhoo, he's a knife fiend! So i am gonna place a digi showing preg inside a knife sheath and present it like the knife i got him on his bday :winkwink:
We use the back door at his house. ...that sounded dirty:haha: 
So when he comes home from work, he will enter into the kitchen, where our breakfast nook is. I'm gonna leave it there on the table, sheath with test inside. 
NOW mind you, he will not see the test initially, but being uber OCD on knives, he will open the sheath to check craftsmanship:roll:
Then likely be will bear hug me. ...just shy of breaking ribs lol


----------



## JLM73

whoop whoop temp recovered HIGH!:wohoo:
Hoping that dip was implant and I can start testing Soooooooon!!!
I am so going thru POAS withdrawal!!!

On a sadder Note - Hube fwd e an email with subject line "You did not get the position" :saywhat:
WTF unprofessional sh*t is that???
Serioously! The email itself was a kind let down, but WTF is with that subject line???
Grrrrr :growlmad: I told him to change districts....so over them.
He sent me :told you so: bcuz as soon as he saw the "heavyset black lady" ( I'm half Black- don't take that as racist lol)
He said he knew they would choose her...
I am so sad for him, as that is complete BS that he has done the same work before for them, annnnd he has more degrees, certifications, and years of experience than the other 2 he was going against!
HE also has tenure over them, as there is no tenure now, but he was grandfathered in from the old system, which is why he doesn't want to come over to my county....grrrr so irritated

***Correction....I am 5/6 dpo


----------



## Janisdkh

Wooot J good luck! Exciting <3


----------



## JLM73

*JANIS* Thx ! have you taken anymore tests???

Oh and just sent ex hubs a reaming email ( yet tactful) about how one sided our communication is considering we are co-parenting :growlmad:

DS just pulled a note from his pocket- all hubs phone # ONLY.
When I asked why he had that- he said bcuz he threw up this morning and those numbers were to be called if he got sick again:saywhat: WTF !?
It's MY visitation day with him! And my number was not included at all!!!!
Not to mention, ystrdy, when we picked up DS he had a scrape on his cheek and his chin....When I asked what happened, he said he was jumping on the bed, and fell off hitting his face on a table....That's a significant fall to make 2 scrapes in totally diff parts of his face!
I am sooooo peeved, as God forbid DS gets 1 minor nick on his knee or small bruise bumping his elbow- he expects me to tell him, so WTF?
He's such an A hole....he really needs to stop breathing and leave the O2 for the people with common sense on the planet.....:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* phew! I was gonna have to have my friend who JUST flew to South Africa ystrdy Hem his arse up if he hit you!
So glad all is well with the mini-you!

AFM my stress is like 15 out of 10....
ex-ass is messaging me about how I am not an attentive mom, and don't communicate etc, bcuz I sent HIM a msg that he didn't let me know DS threw up this a.m., and about the 2 scrapes on his face from jumping on a bed, which ex-ass is trying to say hapened at school. My son speaks VERY well, so I believe him over lying ex ass...
Gahhhh....get the jail bond money ready....:growlmad:


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies:hi:

JLM love the tats and OMG I can't wait for you to test!! Sorry for your dh, but it's very true, qualifications come second to diversity. Totally not fair to him and UNPROFESSIONAL email.:growlmad: and your ex seriously sounds like he needs to be high fived in the face with a chair.

Gigs eeeeeee Yay for 1st scan!! Hope you share picks!

Fern so glad baby is okay, and I hope you and your SO can sort out your issues. 

Tex I hope it's a sign for you!

Dobbles I hope you decide to test again soon :winkwink:

Jez your poor friend! I'd have told her off lol

AFM.....waiting to go home and test but dreading it also......last night's line was super obvious and definitely pink and dried even pinker. I wish I would have done a frer before so I could compare but I only did cheapies and my bad batch of wondfo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Baaaah too much reading hehe long day

SO and I had a long talk last night and we're good.

Afm getting mild AF cramps so I expect that despite a high temp AF will arrive on time tomorrow or a day late Wednesday


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, every time I've gotten a BFP I've had cramps beforehand. Fx for you!


----------



## Janisdkh

JLM73 said:


> *JANIS* Thx ! have you taken anymore tests???
> 
> Oh and just sent ex hubs a reaming email ( yet tactful) about how one sided our communication is considering we are co-parenting :growlmad:
> 
> DS just pulled a note from his pocket- all hubs phone # ONLY.
> When I asked why he had that- he said bcuz he threw up this morning and those numbers were to be called if he got sick again:saywhat: WTF !?
> It's MY visitation day with him! And my number was not included at all!!!!
> Not to mention, ystrdy, when we picked up DS he had a scrape on his cheek and his chin....When I asked what happened, he said he was jumping on the bed, and fell off hitting his face on a table....That's a significant fall to make 2 scrapes in totally diff parts of his face!
> I am sooooo peeved, as God forbid DS gets 1 minor nick on his knee or small bruise bumping his elbow- he expects me to tell him, so WTF?
> He's such an A hole....he really needs to stop breathing and leave the O2 for the people with common sense on the planet.....:growlmad:

You know whats funny :D I JUST took a test actually and it's even darker now that I waited about 8 mins.. I took the photo just as the dye went through though :D So the line is a bit lighter then it is now but it is darker then my 1st weeeeee :D My pee was also diluted and pretty much almost clear like water. I was reluctant to take it but I did anyways and am happy with the result. 
I was going to buy one tomorrow but hubby surprised me with one which is rare.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, what do you mean you're good? Are you going to continue ttc?

J, i would be livid if ex hubs returned the boy to me scathed and without a good explanation. 

Still, fingers crossed for you that it's noticably darker! Just out of curiousity, Is your dr ok with you ttc so soon?


----------



## gigglebox

Yay janis! Looking good!!! 

J, i forgot to comment on the (lack of) tact from the interviewer! Omg that is so...tactless!!! Next time dye hubs' hair black and give him some gold chains, maybe he can have the italian flair going for him :thumbup: some bronzer might not hurt...


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks :D

For some reason all the dollar store tests I have taken the last 3 years always came out this dark and never any darker..I remember with my other kids they were much darker.. I wonder why :o still love them though :D


----------



## pacificlove

Janis, that looks very promising, fx it's your sticky bean. When can you go in to get tested? 

Dobs, af stay away!! And yeah, what's good with you and SO?

J, wow that is rude and tactless from the interviewer. Was hubby maybe overqualified for the position? Something better will come along before you know it.


----------



## Janisdkh

Im waiting :) I am too chicken... I will call at 6 weeks ;) I had negatives since after my period in July so for sure its a new bean.. With all my losses feck it...

Here is a pict of my two tests.. I normally test the shit out of tests lol I have another two but one was , now that i think of my dates, at 7dpo and 9 dpo and both neg.. The 9dpo might have had a shadow line... Who knows


----------



## StillPraying

Thinking they're the same so hopefully it'll be bfn whenever AF shows, the average seems to be 5 weeks so maybe next week she'll show up!
 



Attached Files:







20160919_195750.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Janisdkh

StillPraying said:


> Thinking they're the same so hopefully it'll be bfn whenever AF shows, the average seems to be 5 weeks so maybe next week she'll show up!

Sweetie I think you should go get an ultrasound or tested.. Either not everything cleared or you are newly pregnant. It can happen!
tbh you should be lighter already I think anyways, but then again I can be wrong


----------



## Janisdkh

Stills- Would love to see a new wondfo taken to see if the line is darker ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Oh janis i didnt see yours, your progression looks lovely!!!! Sticky bean vibes being sent your way!!

Thank you, i have an appointment on 7 October which is just after the 6 week mark so if i still have positives or no af ill see what my ob recommends. I thought they would be much lighter because i tested on a Walmart cheapie at 2 weeks and it was super faint. But i guess thats frer tho lol


----------



## StillPraying

And to answer your question gigs, my ob said because there was nothing wrong with me that caused the mc, we could try once we felt ready and the bleeding stopped. They recommend after 1st af for dating reasons.....probably to avoid my issue im dealing with now lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Can't wait for our newly preggers round if appointments

Janis excellent progression

J there are no words. Hugs. Bull. But glad your temp recovered.

Still I agree can you get a serial done? 

Missing peeps sorry long day. Trap is especially killing me. SO is on Team Dobby so he supports me through whatever. Just don't know what I want. Still getting the AF cramps so tomorrow will tell. The only odd thing is my ladies have ballooned. Even SO was like they're huge and veiny but they've done that before. I'd post a pic but bNb won't let it upload. I'm not testing just going to wait out AF. My last three cycles I had a 13 day lp so based on that she isn't due til Wednesday. Also not convinced I Oed because I remember 1dpo I didn't have a single post o symptom


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* LMAO Italian Flair! Hubs is actually quite tan for a Rican!
I'm just pissed the hel off that they are blatantly putting ALL women in their current vacancies, instead of who has the experience and the credenials for the job...

*Janis*YAY:dance: you've got a bean in there!!! Hope I get a line like yours in a week or so! Do you have a Walmart near? I love their 88cent cheapies!

*Dobber* I second *Giglet*....you're good to TTC again?? I sure hope so!

*Still* That's a steady color, which to me is similar to when IVFers test out the trigger AND are newly preg. I agree with *Janis*, should be lightening, not staying similar. I think and hope it's a new bean, who's hcg is battling with the dropping hcg from before=thus the similar looking tests!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I think less testing will destress you some, and Sooooo gad SO is Team Dobby, but wherrrrre is your charrrrrt!!????
I need chart crack! lol
I really hope your crampiness is bean diggin in!


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I'm still holding out hope for you because my boobs ballooned the day after conception took place, no o symptoms or anything, but my boobs had never done that before, I never used to get any period symptoms, but anyway I was in pain (convinced I had tumours actually) went to the doctor a week later who did a pregnancy test which was negative. 17dpo and I got a positive pregnancy test!! So I'm still thinking (and hoping) this is your month dobby!


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks ladies <3

J- I am headed to walmart today but its a 2hr30min drive LOL We are going to shop all day at some different stores. Where would those tests be btw? I looked the last time and I saw no cheapy tests :( Do I have to ask for them ?


----------



## gigglebox

Janis they're with the other tests, usually near condoms...and monistat lol. Just realize what a funny combination of things that section is. Good progression btw! Did you ovulate late? 'Cause we have darn close to the same due date but you're about a week or two behind my tests :-k

Still, sorry to be a pest but i really think you should get blood drawn. The reason i suggest it is because if there's leftover material, it could cause an infection. Also, you may need medical intervention to remove it, and that may set you back in ttc. That aside, which frer is the newer one? The one on the bottom looks a smidge darker, but if it's the older one and dry...well i'd wait to compare until the new one is also dry. I really hope they're just getting darker!

Dobs my boobs also got bigger right before my bfp. I went to get my towel after a shower and my boob was rubbing against my arm when i reached. The girls are small, so the fact the were noticable at all was really weird for me.

Now the dang things are slightly fuller and look like f'ing road maps (veins).


----------



## StillPraying

:holly:Dobbles oooooo for bigger boobies that is definitely a positive lol glad SO is on your side! Maybe NTNP while you kinda take a deep breath? And on that note I should expect your test on Thursday then? :thumbup:

Janis the cheapies in my Walmart are always on the top shelf for some reason lol hope you find some! 

JLM that's the way of the world now. They do it in the military all of the time and it sucks. I feel for your dh. Hopefully anew position for him will open soon. Maybe they didn't want to give it to him because he's the only one who can handle having chairs thrown at him :haha:

Gigs lol at roadmap!! I always get that when breastfeeding lol
and I don't think you're a pest at all. I appreciate the honesty. bottom test was the new one. Gonna peak at them this morning and see how they look completely dry. When I spoke to the triage nurse they said as long as I don't have a fever or pain that motrin won't help then I should wait until my 6 week follow up.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: ( just like that emoji for the morning look hehe- I'm actually avoiding caffeine this cycle- just kinda happened, not planned)

*Gigs*LOL "the girls" molested your arm!:rofl: Def a good sign for most ladies !
:-k just occurred to me that mayhaps less endowed ladies get that as a regular "tell" compared to bigger boobage folk??

*Dobs* I'm still hoping your bigger Boobage means a :bfp: is coming your way!
:dust:

*Still* LOL I'm sure he is one of few teachers that doesn't blink at a chair being flung hehe. I am still voting your hcg is going upfrom a new bean, as your prev lines checking for hcg pre O were SUPER faint, and those now aren't faint at all!
Also, your +opk was clear as day, blaring, AND you had perfect BD timing:thumbup:
Also, 6 wk appt isn't far off. I'm sure you can address any concerns of retained tissue/constant hcg then....but really hoping you get to tell em you are preggers again!

*Janis* the Walmart 88 cent tests are called First Signal, and each test comes in a purple and white box...oddly, usually on the top shelf LOL. If they are out, ask someone to check the scanner thingy to see if there are more in the stockroom, as they seem to be stingy putting many out !
Here's a pic of the box:


----------



## gigglebox

Got cha. Well they'd know better than me! And whaaa? The bottom test is the newer one ??? Because it definitely looks darker to me...


----------



## JLM73

*Dobber* just stalked your chart 13dpo! annnnd :plane: consistently HIGH flying eeeek!:wohoo: You KNOW you are our reg line porn giver!!! When will you :test: next??
No pressure.....:blush: well, a little :haha:

*Still* How did your 2 tests look now that both are dry?
Pics pleeeeease!!

AFM- been crampy all day ystrdy, and today since I got up:happydance:
I am not a cramper, so hoping like hell the Bean is diggin DEEP!
:blush: also I totally started using my 10miu cheapies:rofl:
My after thought reasoning is
1- I have 25...
2-I needed to pee on SOMEthing, and trees will send me to jail...
(well, unless it's like the movie World's Fastest Indian...)
3-I needed a reference for what an evap would look like...
which basically there wasn't one per say- more just a IS there something there?? haze.


----------



## gigglebox

J, you know you're violating some rules here by not posting a picture of said test...


----------



## JLM73

Sorry *Gigs*:blush:
Figured I'd add my ridiculously early tests for those loving the Where's Waldo type search for haze lol. 
I am 6or 7 dpo....i think 7, but FF put O a day later, bcuz my first rise was .38, not .4 or greater. 
Sooo now that today's dried and despite my chronic line eye lol, i swear today's test "haze" is darker than ystrdys ?? And ttc crazy math says if I implanted 2 days ago at 5, then double would be 10....min threshold for my 10miu test...:-k
Next:plane: to batsh*t leaving in 5 minutes :rofl:
(New test on top)
 



Attached Files:







20160920_101130-1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 14









20160920_101400-1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 12









6-7dpo Neg.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Janisdkh

gigglebox said:


> Janis they're with the other tests, usually near condoms...and monistat lol. Just realize what a funny combination of things that section is. Good progression btw! Did you ovulate late? 'Cause we have darn close to the same due date but you're about a week or two behind my tests :-k
> 
> Still, sorry to be a pest but i really think you should get blood drawn. The reason i suggest it is because if there's leftover material, it could cause an infection. Also, you may need medical intervention to remove it, and that may set you back in ttc. That aside, which frer is the newer one? The one on the bottom looks a smidge darker, but if it's the older one and dry...well i'd wait to compare until the new one is also dry. I really hope they're just getting darker!
> 
> Dobs my boobs also got bigger right before my bfp. I went to get my towel after a shower and my boob was rubbing against my arm when i reached. The girls are small, so the fact the were noticable at all was really weird for me.
> 
> Now the dang things are slightly fuller and look like f'ing road maps (veins).

Not sure if I ovulated late :( I only tested at 9dpo and 7dpo both negative. Tested again 5 days after my period was due and it was positive.. A nice one too :D Which I am sure I could have gotten a positive at 11-13dpo if I tried.. Period was due 9-10th.. I thought I was out :( I am a 30 day cycle also so thats another 2 day diff


----------



## Janisdkh

J- I see something faint in that first one :o 

Kk off to walmart I go :D Be back wayyyy late


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, i think i'm just crazy. For some reason i thought your sig said you were due the same time as me.

J, i totes see a haze, especially on the top one....hope it darkens!


----------



## claireybell

Yes J im seeing faint summit summit on top one aswell.. Test again lol i miss poas! The cramping is a great sign! I never cramp before period is due & i had cramps & low back ache for 2 days 5/6 days before period was due, i tested on that 2nd day & had that hazey line on the test i posted on here! Eee! Fx'd

Stills, the bottom most recent test to me looks darker.. Maybe as the top one has dried but how they both looking now together they both dried out? Really hope its a new lil bean in there :hugs: 

Dobs.. When you poas again hun?

Gigs hahaa boobs like road maps! All routes leading to Nipple Lol! This is my boobs at the moment :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Good morning ladies :coffee:

JLM the middle and the negative definitely have a hazy something on them OMG fx fx fx I love early testing!lol great math, I totally agree lol

Attached is the pic this morning of the dried tests.
 



Attached Files:







20160920_080522.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JLM73

*STILL!!!!*:wohoo: OMG OMG!!! That "19" test is DEF much darker than the prev!!! Go bean Go!
CONGRATS are in order I do believe!!!:bunny:


----------



## TexasRider

Still- I feel like it's darker? Fingers crossed its a new pregnancy!


----------



## Fern81

Still- needless to say that looks promising.... please be a bfp!


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you, still trying not to get too hopeful.really not feeling hopeful since I called OB and the triage nurse mad me cry basically saying that it's normal to get positives and that my levels will still be elevated and basically there is no point in doing blood work. So....I'm just going to let it go for now and wait till my appointment on the 7th.


----------



## FutureMrs

Selfish post. Had our first ultrasound today, of course hubby took the worst pic lol. Anyway we got to see baby which was super exciting!! I'll share the photo he took although I'm not sure what I'm looking at lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Whoops here is the pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## claireybell

Uhh triage nurses pffft!!! That bottom one is most DEF darker! Yes its true to still get positives but they should be same colour strength or lighter.. Did you mention to her about ovulation Stills? Just think, in a couple days time if the next test is blazing positive you are def newly preggers hun :)


----------



## JLM73

*Still*:growlmad:Sorry the triage nurse was a b*tch!
I have a medical background, and I can honestly say some of them are High Horse riding know it alls, who DON'T!

Now, yoooou have something to compare visually, that MEASURES hcg, so YOU in fact have more insight on this subject than the rude nurse.
Clearly the line from 18 is much lighter than 19, so that means hcg went UP.
We all break down hcg at different rates post loss, so her guesstimate of whether or not you would have high numbers still is nothing more than a guess.
If your numbers were still high, you would have MUCH darker lines the past week.
She's a dolt...
Just keep smiling, and know that your day is going better than hers:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Is that the sac there future? Lol! Im rubbish aswell ha ha! Did u get any prints? Aww congrats again on lil jelly bean <3


----------



## FutureMrs

lol. Just noticing the photo is labelled right ovary. Typical man. Hahaha


----------



## claireybell

I agree J ;)


----------



## FutureMrs

No I should've asked lol I was just honestly so nervous and we were in and out in less then 4 minutes.. Free Health care for ya! Lol


----------



## claireybell

FutureMrs said:


> lol. Just noticing the photo is labelled right ovary. Typical man. Hahaha

Haha! Aww hubs got trigger happy with camera :haha: bless him


----------



## StillPraying

Oh future Yay for bean!!! How exciting!!

Thanks ladies. Idk. I think I'll wait a while before I take another test. I'm not counting the wondfos Cuz I think they were a bad batch. Maybe I'll go get some cheapies and compare lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still I would take another frer in two days and compare it to today's. But it definantly looks darker! And sometimes people have no empathy. I'm sorry Hun!

Future- congrats on the scan! 

Gig- your scan is Thursday right? Can't wait!

Dobs- I'm hoping AF does not arrive tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed. Also glad things are working out with your SO. 


Afm- my life is a mess well at least emotionally. My work is getting worse by the day. This morning I got an email and k literally had to hold back my tears from the stress. 
Also my babies movement is so random and light I'm not even sure I'm feeling them anymore. I emailed my doc but she's off today of course. And all I want to do is go lay in bed with my puppies and cuddle.


----------



## JLM73

*Future* CONGRATS!! I turned your pic and zoomed a bit, but it gets very blurry :(
Assuming this is a transvag US? The sac looks to be the black circle up top....but then I see one to the right as well :rofl: Hoping they woulda mentioned if two!


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol definitely only one babe! He actually didn't have to do transvag which was a pleasant surprise! He did warn us he may but baby popped up right away! I'm fairly thin but I dunno if that helps? 

Still I hope this is your BFP sweetie! Fingers crossed.

Greenie sorry you are feeling so stressed!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhhh STILL can't wait to see it get darker!!! Whoever said it remids them of pregnant women after trigger, i say i concur! 

That's crazy about the bloods. Obviously this is why you need serial bloods, to see what the levels are doing. Durp.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry :blush: just did like 4 revamps on the 2nd pic, so pls scroll back up to my post of* Future's* US :blush:


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh I think your right J!!! At least that looks like what he showed us lol. Your the best!


----------



## JLM73

*G-unit*:hugs: Sorry work is giving you a hassle!
Twins are tricky. You likely have less movement as they are a bit crowded. I recall many days with my surro twins when they didn't move much at all, 3rd tri I was HAPPY to get breaks from constant movement with 1, the other, or both OWW!
Maybe when you get home and relax a bit, drink some sweet cold juice, and lay still for about 30 mins...you should feel them better then, than while dealing with all the stress at work!

Thx *Future* glad to help a bit.
I have a bit of a labeling obsession:haha:


----------



## JLM73

:shock: Just occurred to me hubs is picking me up tonight!
Gahh! I am gonna have to go into stealth testing mode:shock:
Oh wait....I need a blank decoy test to set out everyday!
On it riiiiiggght now...I'll just dip 1 in water, and rewet it each morning:haha:

*Gigs*that was me about Stills hcg being like testing out the hcg trigger, and a new bean making it at the same time, the crossover effect lol. 
:-k I think that happened to *Fern*!


----------



## pacificlove

Future yay on the scan, I lol'd on the trigger happy hubby. Sorry you didn't get a better pic. When is the next scan? Just remember to ask for the print outs. I have to pay an extra $15 here for them, but it's worth it IMO. ;)

Mrs G, try not to worry about the movement too much. At around 20 weeks with one baby my mw said they have lots of room and depending on position you may not feel much for days.
Like j said, maybe your twins are just starting to get crowded. Or they have moved so are taking jabs at each other not you ;)

Gigs, when is your scan? 
Wasn't it professor dumbledor (from harry Potter) who had a scar of the London underground train system on his legs which he thought was quite useful at times? That's what my boobs remind me off :haha: not scars but veins and stretch marks so maybe the baby will use that map to find the nipple to latch on to. :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific & Claire*:rofl:
All roads lead to nipple and use the map to latch:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww green somehow i missed your post. Did you find out when you can finally get out of there? Yes, my scan is first thing thursday morning.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg LOL nipple maps hahahhahahahhaha


----------



## FutureMrs

PL Your in Canada right? I wasn't sure if we were allowed. I def will next time but I'm not sure how often they do them here? My first doctors appointment is tomorrow so I'll hopefully find out more then!


----------



## Fern81

Yep yep crossover from trigger to bfp happened to me. And not feeling my baby move much anymore. (As it happened right after I had an accident, I was worried about it but like I posted earlier it was just due to lil man producing a LOT of amniotic fluid for the past few days and now he has to grow into the big "pond" that he has created!). Green- how many weeks do you still have to work? Can your dr prescribe something for stress? X


----------



## mrs.green2015

I will leave at 28 weeks most likely. And doc can perscribe me something but I'm really against it. I woj quit before I took anything.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Only a few weeks to go Mrs G :hugs: hang in there. 

Fern - most days I feel like death warmed up despite anti-nausea meds twice a day now (because I'm deathly phobic, not because I'm actually that bad - lots of ladies have much worse) Had to leave work early yesterday and I never, ever do that. Counting days to second tri...

Still - bottom test is defo noticeably darker. I thought that even before both were dry. 

Lol @ fake neg test to put hubby off the scent J.


----------



## TexasRider

M&S- I feel ya. My sickness was awful with my first. I had to take zofran to stop it. Sometimes I even had to take it 2 times cause I threw up the first dose immediately after taking it. Like you could still see the pill... Ewwww 

I'm hanging in there. Nothing exciting Going on. Chart is basically the same as last month. Tired of seeing awesome charts from me and no bfp... Ugh


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* yup...I am also the board "sneaky tips and tricks" lady:ninja: lol
That's the bad side of having an SO who's as into TTC as we are...he watches EVERYthing, and asks daily if I tested, and given our usual routine- I leave all the strips on top of the toilet daily, so we can compare them:roll:
Sooo, he's learned and asked ALOT about TTC and how it all works, and read up even, BUT he hasn't really memorized what dpo I start testing on hehe.
So my gameplan is to tell him I won't be testing early, and will start testing Saturday, which would be 10/11 dpo ( then I ONLY need to leave the 1 fake test on the toilet). He won't push it, he's easy. I'm hoping like hell to have a super sticky :bfp: BEFORE then, and hopefully enough to get a Digi to work[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
That way I can set up the reveal with the knife sheath and bow type thingy.
If I can't get a digi to read by Saturday, then I will have to wait till I get back from my house Tuesday the following week- which is fine too- just as long as I *GET* the sticky :bfp::brat:

*MrsG* Not long to go! Just curious, is there a reason you are leaving at 28 wks?
I was clear to work thru my due date with my surrotwins, and actually worked til 39 wks-sched section:roll:
I even went on a cruise at 22 wks LOL, climbed at 10 story lighthouse in Mexico too- phew that was some work!
Just wondering....but given your job stress, I would beat feet at 28 wks too!


----------



## pacificlove

Future, the ultrasound place my mw uses doesn't allow for any kind of picture or video taking but they do offer a print out... For $15!!! Money grabbing B's!


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: OMFG....Where is *Jez*:rofl:
I had never even heard of this candy until the story about what looked like one "rolling across the floor"
I'm playing a game app called Food Quiz, and it shows you packaging for food items without the name, so you guess the name. ...and omg look what came up...
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-09-20-17-01-44.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

:-k where's my *Dobber*??
Not used to going pages without seeing her anime avatar! 

*P* Money hungry indeed! Taking advantage of mothers at such vulnerable time with such once in a lifetime treasure:growlmad:

Oh and found out there's 2 birthing centers annnnd a midwifery center! :dance:


----------



## Jezika

J - you're welcome, since I assume my poo story helped you get that question right? ;)

Pacific - daylight robbery! I expected more from Canada!

Future - yay for seeing little beanie! I'm also in Canada and the tech handed me a bunch of pics (for free) at every scan except one random emergency one (I've had five) without me even asking, the first being at 7 weeks. Just ask, I guess.

Mrs G - sorry about the stress :hugs: just try to stick it out a little longer if poss, and cuddle those cute doggies each time you get home. Also, I was always told fetal movement before 28 weeks is highly erratic, hence they don't even ask you to monitor before then. Even at 29 weeks Matilda has crazy days and less active days. Not sure if it's the same with twins, though.

Still - That looks super promising! I think the triage nurse was looking at things pretty simplistically in that if you're still getting BFPs, it's likely just the HCG in your body. I don't think it even crosses their minds that we are comparing the darkness of the lines, so I'm not surprised she just gave you the simple (yet unhelpful) answer.

Tex - Crossing my fingers for you!!!!

Big love to errryone else.


----------



## FutureMrs

Man what the heck Jez! I feel annoyed by my tech now, lol FFS. I also dont think he had the volume on the machine at all, wouldve loved to see if we could hear the heartbeat, I did see that bottom wave form thing flickering but still. Im not certain that was why. Now im sitting here at work over anaylzing that there was no HB. Thank god my appointments tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- don't stress! (Funny coming from me huh? Lol) really though I'm sure everything was awesome. Super weird to me they don't give you print outs though. 

Pl- that's insane that you have to pay!!! 

J- 28 is just what my doc said when I asked how long I'll work. She said she would take me out earlier if something was wrong and might push it to 30 if everything is perfect but abs said she knows how uncomfortable it is since she had twins too. Of course j have the option to work longer but why when I get maternity pay?! Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Ugh just went to the bathroom and had some blood when i wiped, a small amount but alas I now feel terrified and hopeless.


----------



## Jezika

Future - I have never, ever heard the HB at an ultrasound appt, so don't worry about that! I only ever heard it on a doppler at the midwife quite a way into the pregnancy. As for the bleeding, I know that is super scary... I had it on and off throughout he first trimester and was constantly stressed and worried by it. Of course I don't know whether something is wrong or not, but chances are if you JUST saw that the bean was fine, all is probably well. Chances of MC reduce substantially once a HB is confirmed. And actually, I remember my bleeding first started straight after my first scan, yet I didn't even have a transvaginal u/s. Was it bright red blood?


----------



## FutureMrs

It was bright red, no tissue or anything of that sort, definitely doesn't look like what I have when I'm on my period. Was yours as well? There really was only enough for one wipe but I am not feeling any calmer. With my chemical I was also at work, which is where I am now and I feel like its happening all over again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry j just been super tired/busy with these kiddos. And unamused by my stupid cycle. I took a cb weeks since it is the most sensitive of the digitals I have laying around and got not pregnant. At this point, I think my o date was wrong. Because i have had four out of 15 cycles where my temps were still high at 13 dpo, but I always had spotting. So I have no clue what is going on. If temp doesn't drop tomorrow and AF doesn't show then I have to assume o date was wrong and then I have no idea when o would have been


----------



## DobbyForever

And right on cue there's the spotting I literally just checked 5 minutes ago


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - argh, that is frustrating. How are you feeling about it?

Future - I think the first time for me it started with CM that was increasingly tinged with brown, and at other times throughout the first trimester it alternated between bright red and mucousy, bright red and watery and brown mucousy (usually small amounts but occasionally big gloops). No one ever told me what was up, but I put it down to a sensitive cervix (btw I didn't even have sex or do anything else to irritate it). The only feedback I ever received was to only start worrying and getting checked out if I filled a pad with blood in one hour (or something like that) or if the bleeding is accompanied by BAD cramping. You could always give your practitioner a call and see what they think? Btw, that's exactly how my chemical the month before had started too, so that freaked me out as well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk. I'm still in denial. The spotting is only when I wipe so there's always that dumb what if it never picks up or what if it goes away. I'd do a tmi pic post but on my phone so sorry just gonna gross you all out lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

And I know it's not supposed to mean anything/have had it before and not been pregnant but I thought it was weird there were three lines
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, how have you gotten 5 scans? I can't remember, did you have complications in the beginning? BC seems to hand ultrasounds out very rarely comparably ;) 
And yeah, that's why I am calling the place here that does the ultrasound B's because they take advantage of women like that. Of course I am going to pay for first memories .. grrr!
I saw the hb during the first ultrasound (not heard), and I have heard it at every mw appointment. 

Future, I hope your bleed means nothing... The few times I got internal checks in the beginning, apparently I was spotting too. Never enough for me to notice, and normal according to my mw. 

Green, sorry your job is shi!!y at the moment. If you can, get signed off early, even if you have to exaggerate on how uncomfortable you are.

Dobs, sorry... I hope that's not af!? Maybe a bean digging in deep?


----------



## TexasRider

Unfortunately Dobs I think they always have 3 lines. I could be wrong of course. Sorry girl. I hope things are ok with SO and you can still Ttc. DH and I are more not trying not preventing really even though I still temp just cause I like to know what's going on.


----------



## FutureMrs

Def see those 3 lines so weird dobby!

Jez yea we also haven't had sex, I did finally get back to the gym Saturday Sunday and today, I dunno if I'm just over doing it? I see her tomorrow so I guess it can wait unless it picks up in which case I'll goto hospital after work. I don't have any cramping and there definitely isn't enough to fill a pad. I dunno I'm a mess right now I'm so irritable and stressed.


----------



## Jezika

PL - I had a scan at 7 weeks (possibly earlier than most due to previous CP and general neurosis), at 12 weeks and 19 weeks, and then two additional ones due to freaking out about bleeding and falling off my bike.

Future - I'm glad you have an appt tomorrow and try to stay as positive as possible till then! <3

Dobs - I'm not familiar with digis so no idea what three lines mean, but I'm hoping the pink is just bean snuggling deep too.


----------



## DobbyForever

They always have three lines. The one on its own has to be super dark to register 1-2 weeks. The three are darker than the three have had it in the past/some tests I never have the lines just the control. But I always trust the readout. I'm just tired. Drained. And I feel like a b not catching up but I don't have the energy


----------



## gigglebox

Future, light bleeding/spotting in the first tri is super common, but i'm glad you'll be reassured tomorrow.

Dobs, so sorry af may be on the way. I hope you can find a way to get into a better mental state by the time you're ready to try again.


----------



## DobbyForever

I won't be trying again. So if AF shows tomorrow then I won't be a mom. At least that's what I was thinking while I was tutoring a kid today.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks all of you, I really appreciate all of your support. It's not something I feel like I can share with my friends or hubs so it honestly means more then I can say!


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - With all the heartache of your TTC journey, I can understand why you feel like that, though I'm glad you're acknowledging that this is how you feel NOW. Down the road, you may feel differently, and all of that is okay.

Future - Let us know how it goes tomorrow. Everyone's always here for each other, which is so reassuring.


----------



## Michellebelle

So much going on today!

Still, today's test def looks darker for me.

Future, fx everything is ok. I'm sure it is, esp since the scan went well.

J, hope your BFP shows soon so you can surprise DH! Those cramps sound promising.

Over here, not too much. Just waiting to O. Opks are still neg, though should be pos in the next couple of days.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*they do always have 3 lines. ..i got excited long ago when i opened it and had dark limes, but from what i read online the lines measure different things. .. :-k I think 1 line measures hcg qualitative to Trower the preg/not preg, another line does LH poss??
And a third triggers the weeks to change depending on its darkness.

Had me convinced back them too:(

I really hope you just take a break from TTC to get things sorted with SO, and get back at it. You really were meant to be a mom, and you are in the prime years for it! Hell, SO could be the prob...
Have you thought about getn Clomid from your doc? 
Then you will DEF know you O...


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks Michelle! I will definitely let everyone know how tomorrow goes, just went to the bathroom and no sign of blood this time so not sure, but still nervous as hell


----------



## StillPraying

Future:hugs: I'm sorry about the bleeding keeping my fx that it's nothing. My SIL had spotting with all of her pregnancies and she has 4 kids.


Dobs :hugs: I'm sorry hon. I truly hope you decide to continue TTC.

Found out new frer apparently give false positives? Didnt know because they were right for my last pregnancy. Anyway Tested with a dollar store cheapie and neeeegaaatttiiivveee. Which is still kinda good Cuz I now have a BFN at least. And I'm not technically out yet as I'm 8 DPO. So we'll see :)


----------



## StillPraying

Jlm love the decoy test plan, so awesome lol 

Greenie sorry you're having a rough time. Hopefully it will get easier for you. Working whilst pregnant is rough but I can't even imagine with twins!

Gigs hows morning sickness? Any better?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs :hugs: don't write off ttc fully just yet. Feelings change, so hopefully this is just how you feel right this moment, frustrated as you havent got that bfp yet...

Gigs, I thought of you and wanting a kitten tonight... Haha. My young chickens (about 20 weeks old) are from a hatchery as chicks and have been incorporated into the main flock for a few weeks now. They haven't free ranged since plus I wasn't sure if the ravens were stealing eggs. Cleaning the coop today, they all got out and then gave me a hard time going back into the coop at sunset. The cat was watching, occasionally she'd have a chicken walk right up to her face, inches away!! That made the cat get up and walk away, she was uncomfortable with that situation. :haha: yet as soon as a chicken walked faster then a walk the cat would start stalking and eventually pounce. The game went on and on.. chicken teasing the cat, cat pounce, chicken teasing, cat pounce. What's even funnier, the older, non hatchery birds had no interest in the cat nor did the cat have interest in them.
Eventually I was able to round them all back up into the coop.

Jez, I remember now.. pregnancy brain getting the best of me. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

I had a much longer period of not feeling sick today, thanks for asking! I still haven't figured out what works to keep it at bay :-k 

Dobs, I feel confident you'll change your mind in the future when your head is in a better place. I hope everything turns out wonderfully for you :hugs: 

Still, i think it's just that some people really see the antibody (test) strip much easier on the new frer's and think they're positive. What you had was definitely a true positive.

Afm...

Proud mommy bragging time! So yes, my little baby has a speech delay, but it turns out he can read already! We read to him daily obviously, plus he has this new ap, "endless reader", that he's IN LOVE with. Hubs out of the blue grabbed a book and had DS read it, and to hubs' surprise he read 80-90% of the words. We were both skeptical, since it was an old book, that he had just remembered what it said and was just reciting it. Well today i brought home a brand new book he's never read (a Dr Seuss beginner readers book) and same thing! I'm such a proud momma bear tonight <3


----------



## gigglebox

Omg lol PL, that must have been so amusing to watch! Next time take a video!


----------



## StillPraying

No gigs i got bfn on wondfo and a firstsignal cheapie. I even read a thing where a woman dipped her frer in WATER and got a bfp. But im OK cuz i still have symptoms and im 8dpo with no af yet, so not out :) not buying any more of those weird curve handle frers tho. 

Glad youre feeling a little better. I never found the one thing i could use to keep it at bay either lol
I just stuck to stuff that was easy to puke up :haha: and that is amazing your ds can read!! Omg i would have cried.

Pl you definitely need to record that lol too cute


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* your chart is lovely hun, hoping that did 7dpo was your implant:thumbup:

*Dobber* Your chart is still awesome with a side of dammmmn! So I am hoping it's just IB from bean digging finally! Deffo looks more pink tinged than red spotting per say:hugs:
:-k re stalking your chart- the only other O dates I would guess would be where your 2dpo, and 4-5dpo are marked...

*Future*:shock: No no no! Hoping you just overdid the gym thing as well! You would be surprised what little straining of any kind can cause spotting, as everything is engorged with blood down there now:hugs:
Can't wait for your appt to give you the much needed reassurance all is well!


----------



## FutureMrs

So cute gigs!

Thanks J, havent had anything further so I really hope thats a good sign but that appointment cant come sooner. Im debating getting a doppler, how soon do you think I would hear HB?


----------



## JLM73

*Michelle* Your mountain range temps tickle me :haha: I love the consistency of them, not like my jagged arse chart! I am however using 2 diff BBT therms now:roll: A no no I know, but I am NOT leaving one at one house or the other, and really both have shown some hi and some low temps so :shrug: I am just noting on FF which therm I used to see if a pattern develops.

*Janis* Where are ya woman?? Hope you scpored alot of wally Cheapies!

*Still* fear not lady! FRER are MUCH more sensitive than $ cheapies! Those are usually 50miu, so they would show much much later than a FRER.
Not to mention you got TWO frer showing darkening lines. The false +s ppl complain of are usually squinters, and NOT darkening, so I still think you are good!:hugs:
Plenty of time to darken up

*DobDob* :jo: woman nagging again lol
Please don't express to your SO that you DON'T want kids. Seriously! He tends to react severely at times with your TTC , and you don't wanna give him a valid reason to go snip himself! I agree with "FEELINGS CHANGE"
You really wanna be a mom, and there is no way in hell as young as you are, that you are gonna look at preg women, or ppl with babies for the next 70 years, and not feel that ache in your heart instantly!:hugs:

*Gigsey* Alot of preg women swear by Ginger things- Ginger snaps, Ginger candies etc. Also Sprite or 7 up....emetrol is OTC as well- lemony taste.
Hope the girl bean backs down the hormones a notch lol
And kudos Des Man!!! Maybe he's like an African Grey Parrot- best talkers in the world, BUT they spend the first year or so LISTENING, not saying a word- just learning then BANG they are off to the races!


----------



## JLM73

*Future* I have a doppler, I was able to find DS's HB at about 10 wks...took about 20 mins the first time, but once yoou find it, you will know the landmark for next time...until they are bigger and move all over lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Hm I should probably wait on that and not induce anymore stress. lol I'm really happy it's been 6 hours and not a speck more so hopefully all is well and it was just some fluke!

Speaking of where's flu?! I think she was going to Disney world right!


----------



## JLM73

ok weirdness! I have never had a high softt closed cervix in the tww!
Hoping its a good sign, althowith DS my cer was low/med height and firm varying the first 8 weeks...

Also still haven't managed to sneak a test from my bag so i can poas before hubs is outta bed....I'll have to :ninja: mode since he doesn't get up right away lol- like a kid who doesn't wanna goto school, sos the Teacher :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that is so cute! How did you teach Des to read at such an early age?
Btw: my mom was very concerned when I didn't start talking either. It was her dad who said to her "don't worry, some day you'll be glad when she shuts up!" Turns out grandpa was right :haha:

And I'll definitely try and get a cat/chicken interaction video next time.. stupid chickens. They where the Rea chores took an hour instead of the usual 30-45 minutes which should be less now that I no longer milk the goats in the evening (trying to dry her up).

Anyone here raise or planning to raise kids bilingual?


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly, the kid has a crap ton of books and we read at least a couple a day at bed time, more if he wants. I think the key is finding out what they like (my son is OBSESSED with trains) and getting books that reflect that interest. My mom, a retired English teacher, started him early on letters and he thrives off of the praise he gets when he correctly identifies them. So i think he just really enjoys it mostly for that; he seems to know that what he's doing is impressing other people. His strong suit is identifying things, like before he was four he knew all his letters and the sounds they make (all uppercase and almost flawlessly with lowercase), shapes (including things like octagons, hexagons, spheres), and colors (including gray, pink). Once he gets his talking down, this kid is going to be unstoppable!

Future, glad the spotting has stopped, whatever it was!

Eeee J i'll be stalking for tests today!

Dobs, fx af stays away!

PL, no plans to do the bilingual things yet...maybe when he can speak better. I actually was thinking about taking ASL with him since I've wanted to for awhile and never did. So that might be in our future.


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> Gigs, that is so cute! How did you teach Des to read at such an early age?
> Btw: my mom was very concerned when I didn't start talking either. It was her dad who said to her "don't worry, some day you'll be glad when she shuts up!" Turns out grandpa was right :haha:
> 
> And I'll definitely try and get a cat/chicken interaction video next time.. stupid chickens. They where the Rea chores took an hour instead of the usual 30-45 minutes which should be less now that I no longer milk the goats in the evening (trying to dry her up).
> 
> Anyone here raise or planning to raise kids bilingual?

We are planning to raise our kids bilingual hubby with French and me with English, there are some good books on the best ways to do that aswell :)


----------



## Fern81

Gigs- love that you got Des to read & to love reading. Honestly I get so many students struggling with science lessons simply because they can't read the info or questions properly. We then have to spend a lot more time on remedial reading than on understanding science concepts! 

Pacific- yep we definitely will. Everyone I know who speaks my language is bilingual because English is one of the most common RSA languages; but then most of the cultures in RSA speak their own "home language" too. TV is mostly in English and it cracks me up to hear my niece play Barbie in her broken American English... because of course all the barbies & Disney princesses on TV and movies speak with that accent so why shouldn't hers!!! Lol!!


----------



## JLM73

I'm huge believer in teaching kids to be bilingual, especially as it's a huge plus in alot of job positions now. I am trying to relearn the Spanish I forgot, and will def push DH to teach the baby Spanish as well. 
Not sure how that will fly as he seems to have an aversion to speaking Spanish? ? Bad memories from child hood i guess:roll:
Whatever, my mother didn't teach me Portuguese, and now i can't speak to ANY of her family, ands everything they pay is in Portuguese:growlmad:
No point learning it as very rarely does anyone here speak Euro Portuguese, most Brazilian. ..not the same! So Spanish it will be, atty least i can hear/watch it on various radio and tv channels


----------



## gigglebox

J you know what i'm gonna ask...


:test: ????????


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah cause gigs knows better than to ask me to test early lol. Ain't happening. I'm like the most boring ttcer there is


----------



## gigglebox

Lol, i was literally thinking about that, how you are the most disciplined tester on this thread! When is af due?

Still are you testing again? Any frer's left?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* i bane to crop them first, and i am speed walking along a busy highway so not the time to do it haha. I'm running late because hubs was running late I get up every morning at 6 to make sure that he has 3 over easy eggs 6 pieces of toast and either hash browns pancakes for biscuits and gravy on the side trying to keep some variety there this morning I did sausage on the side none of that was the problem he forgot that he never stop to get cash for the man coming at 10 to fix our bathroom tub it has a couple cracks in the tile that needs to be hidden and it also needs to be totally replaced so it's like 500 bucks. I'm not amused as he had plenty of time yesterday to get the money considering he never let me know he was coming to pick me up early then got pissy that he was going to be too late to return a boat we bought our dear son that doesn't even work to HobbyTown to exchange for another one seriously??
I was the one being cool and he got his man period pissy attitude as usual he has a lot of anxiety and does not handle stress well and I told him I don't handle prickly this attitude nor Snappy comments well so yesterday he was not on the good list definitely on the Fecal roster.
He did fill out by the time we got back home and we watch some movies together but of course he gets up this morning and decides he needs to run and get the money so I can pay the man today okay no problem, so why not go to the nearest bank and just eat the $2 fee no way he goes clear across town at the time that he normally would be sitting at the table eating breakfast so he is not late then sits in a line at the bank, for 20 minutes!
He then text to tell me on my way which clearly means another 25 minutes across town which is clearly putting him at not even sitting down for breakfast until 745 he normally has to be out the door no later than 7:30 in order to make it to his class in time and set up so no doubt he was late as fuck
I told him yesterday I understand you get stressed and it kicks your anxiety up but when I tell you to trust me on something you need to trust it and do it that way because every time you go against and do your own thing it ends up costing us extra money or making you late to work or cost an extra time somewhere else MEN!
Now him being behind schedule set me totally behind schedule so I'm speed walking to the store to get things for dinner because once this guy starts working on the shower we won't be able to use it for 24 hours and it's A6 hour job so it's not like I can run back out to the store later and get dinner ingredients... yesterday was just ridiculous this though because the visit started out fine when he came to pick me up but I was literally just mixing the ingredients for crab rangoon so I could leave some for Mom and number one son and take the rest with us and he could not even bother to text or call to say that he was on his way to come get me so I would have done things in a different order, instead he just shows up ringing the doorbell like a madman which of course set the dog off and I didn't have any of my things in the suitcase yet and had literally just laid the ingredients out for the Rangoon without even mixing anything nor folding it into the rappers yet.
Yet he was able to send me to text messages as he drove linking me to music videos grrr
We only had 30 minutes to get to the store to return the small toy boat that we plan to use on the lake it's not working at all straight out of the box which is BS but, we were wanting my side of town and I am very familiar with how long and at what time of day it will take you to get somewhere from A to B with traffic.
I told him we only needed 15 minutes to get there as all of the traffic is coming the opposite direction at that time of the day of course he copped an attitude and refuse to talk in the car when I asked him what was wrong he said because now I don't have enough time to return the boat and you're making me drive fast knowing I can't get there on time:saywhat:
I'm sorry but how about you stick to your side of the road and tell the times it takes to get somewhere when you're in your city but I damn well know my city as I have grown up here over 35 years!
He was in total dick and asshole mode and I was not amused partly because he did not eat since 11 a.m. and now we're talking 8 p.m. so then he decides to get fast food and suddenly like the Snickers commercial goes back to his normal lovable self and I told him you are a walking example of the Snickers commercial...
Then he tried to be playful later pulling my ear and pulling my hair and I shoved his hand away and told him I'm not in a playful mood it's going to take me longer to come down after the attitude you gave me then it took you to take a couple bites of food and feel like normal and I also said you need to learn to trust me when I tell you that we have enough time to do something or how to get somewhere or how to do something because every time you don't you end up seeing that I was right we are supposed to be a team!
Any hope all is well now once I get back to the house I just had to call the guy and tell him I would be about 15 minutes late because I had to run to the store.
All I know is that that is 242 last night and this morning with hugs starting some silly shit so he better have his head on straight and out of his ass by the time he gets home tonight considering I am putting a lot of time into dinner and not only that but breakfast each morning as well as packing his lunch and a full thermos of espresso coffee...
Add painting the house landscaping and taking care of three dogs all day to that list and that's pretty much my day which I don't mind and he usually is extremely appreciative of but he has to learn to check his own moods!
Cuz when I check them shit gets ugly lol

*GIGS* I did manage to sneak a text in this morning at 6 a.m. it's the same Purple Haze as yesterday nothing stellar I can't see out here in the bright sunlight to crop the picture Eckley and load it I'll do it as soon as I get back to the house


----------



## gigglebox

No worries, don't stress yourself about it. Sounds like you've had a chaotic time! Jeeze, i'd be livid. I love my hubs ao much and rarely have complaints but i def have the same issue with him, in that he is a grumpy A-hole when he's overly hungry. Fortunately it's a rare occurance...though one time it happened and we were on the way to dinner and i just HAD to stop to rescue a stray dog...he was not happy with me lol. It delayed our food adventure by about an hour and a half. It's a long story but i ended up sleeping outside on the porch with the dog (i had dogs so no inside time, plus he was FILTHY), and i took him to a shelter in the am.

Wow...tangent lol


----------



## StillPraying

Ladies :coffee: DHs phone died last night and we woke up late. Shooouuullld be getting ready for work but.... ya know. Priorities.

Future glad the spotting went away, :happydance: hopefully they'll be able to give you some more reassurance at your appointment!

Tex you have amazing willpower my dear. Lol 

The daycare my girls are in introduces sign language at 15 months but then stops it in preschool? I'm going to ask about it today. My brothers kids are bilingual and it did make it harder to understand them, and it took longer for some of them to actually talk, so keep that in mind so you don't worry there's something wrong with them lol 

Okay gotta catch up Cuz I didn't read everything


----------



## JLM73

just throwing this out there now that I am home on laptop- will still have to muddle thru phone to post test pics=nothing spectacular.
I had a good time chatting with the Tile /tub guy, as he is not originally from here and I was able to fill him in on many of the critters native to here!
Sounds like $500 to redo tub and repair tile cracks, but $790 totoal to resurface the tile ( painting it all white and repairing cracks) but that sounds the better route for money and looks...
Seems as tho renters will see a much cleaner look via resurfacing....
Gahhhhh more $$$$ out!
I really can't blame DH at all as he had a really bad relationship last round, and he slumped into a depression that kept him from keeping everything up....been there done that....I just want him to chill out a bit and trust me, I've gotten MANY repairs, jobs etc done as a single mom etc...
Anyhoo, my hpt and cp, cm same as ystrdy...


----------



## FutureMrs

Selfish post: just finished my appointment, it wasn't wildly reassuring. She wasn't concerned really with the spotting yesterday but thought it was weird the us tech didn't tell us a due date or anything. So she wonders if we're behind. She tried to call them as she didn't yet have the report and of course no answer. So I'm in a state of course, she did another beta while I was there to see how it was should have it back by the end of the day. I'm an anxious mess ugh.


----------



## pacificlove

J, hangry is no fun.. my hubby gets grumpy and quiet. When I ask what's wrong, he keeps claiming nothing is wrong. Yeah right! The only thing one can say is "men!"

Still, my friend tough her kids sign language. We were having breakfast with them one day and their boy was just on the cusp of misbehaving (so I thought), dad threw some signs across the table and the kid stopped right away. It never made anyone uncomfortable or interrupted the adult conversations. I was impressed.

As for bilingual: we'd raise German/English. Hubby is gone for 5 full days a week so plenty of time to get the German in. I am almost worried that 2 days a week of English with dad might not be enough before our kids start kindergarten.

Future, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## FutureMrs

You speak German pl? So cool!

My np just emailed and said my beta today was 107,786 which she says is good.. Still waiting on the US report.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm sure they would have said at the time if something was up, Future. I was like 3 days behind at my early scan and she said it's not really accurate til later. Glad the spotting stopped!

No pics attached J!

As for bilingual, I had great intentions with Joe - then PND struck... My Finnish is slightly stilted because I don't exactly get a chance to practise it, and it's much easier to speak to someone who speaks back... So I gave up because I decided speaking to him in English was better than not speaking to him at all. We have no intentions of ever moving there, and the usefulness of a language with way less than 10 million speakers worldwide is debatable, especially when weighed up with how ridiculously difficult it is to speak...


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks M&S. I would hope he wouldve! I was just finally starting to relax lol


----------



## pacificlove

Future, that seems like a great high number! 
You'll probably never know what the bleed was about, but if it had been something serious I am sure they would have had you come in right away. As long as it isn't major bleeding or cramping, breath!

We left Germany when I was 15 and my parents insisted we continue to speak German at home. It made the learning English (besides what I learned in school, which was knowledge one could throw out the window) take a lot longer. 
My parents and I still speak German, I am sure they'd insist their grandkids would speak German with them too, especially dad. My brother and I will mix languages. Depends on where we are and who we are with. :haha: 
I still feel like I am loosing the language.


----------



## StillPraying

Going to read through and respond to everyone but wanted to put this here for you all to analyze. 18th 19th and today's frer (got a new box Cuz I was worried till jlm explained sensitivity *thanks*) today's is SMU on like a 2 hour hold not sure if that matters. It's lighter than #19 but still darker than #18 so I'm mega confused by that. I'll be testing with another cheapie tonight since I got a bfn on it yesterday. But happy note is that rude triage nurse did pass my message to my OB and she ordered me betas and I got a draw done today.
 



Attached Files:







20160921_130713.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 15









20160921_130455.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh still I am glad your having betas done! 19 is definitely darker then 18 I agree! Super confusing!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I speak to my dad in Finnish but even he's getting a bit rusty now, and he has colleagues to talk to! I was 10 when we left, my brother 7 but his is actually a bit better than mine because he went back for a few months for compulsory national service a few years back and picked it back up. I could be better but I hate reading it, it's such an ugly language :haha:

That's good about betas Still! When will you find out?


----------



## gigglebox

Still are then planning to draw them again for a comparison? 

Future, dr iffices love scaring the crap out of us. I'd bet money everything is fine!

I have to put the ducks to bed and i super don't wanna ;____;


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks Gigs! I hope so, I am sure I will hear from her tomorrow hopefully. Honestly I am so grateful to be pregnant and feel so lucky and cannot wait for that baby, but man this is a stressful experience, I constantly have a headache from being worried, common second trimester.


----------



## pacificlove

MS, I've heard finish isn't an easy language. Hope you and your dad get to practice lots ;) 
My dad loves speaking German, as soon as he knows someone speaks a word of German, he'll have a hard time going back to English.. *insert eye roll emoticon* 
My hubby now understands a few words here and there but it's frustrating for him when dad keeps switching back to German during conversation.
Off on a rant here, sorry!

Future, fingers crossed for tomorrow, I am sure all will be fine! 

Gigs, your appointment is tomorrow too, isn't it??


----------



## DobbyForever

I fully support teaching kids to be bi/trilingual by 5 years old. All the research backs it and research shows it is so much easier to pick up a language young. One of my mother's biggest regrets in life is not teaching us to speak Thai, and as an adult I studied it in college but I can never read fluently or carry a conversation. And what they teach in school is so not authentic. So definitely sign/speak another language.

I only went back a few pages, sorry ladies. I graded my BOY assessments and I feel like crap. These poor kids. I have two TWO that passed the END OF FOURTH GRADE assessment. And by passed I mean barely. I consider passing 85% (my last school was 90%), and I had one get 86% and one get 83%. The rest were in the fifties. We were talking about intervention and I was like... half my class is two grade levels behind. It's ridiculous. Like wtf have these kids just not gone to school?! And how has this been allowed?! I'm so livid.

Anyway. Future glad the beta came back well.

Still so glad the doc is getting your betas done!

J can't wait to see your next test

Gigs hope you get a pic and share tomorrow!

Everyone else sorry. Between this cycle and these kids I am just so emotionally burned out. Temp dropped and I'm sitting around waiting for AF to show. The spotting is the exact same as yesterday. Only there when I wipe and so little I would miss it if I wasn't checking for it. So I expect AF will show in my sleep which I hate.


----------



## Janisdkh

Dobs - that bleeding, I am hoping it is not af and I hope you don't give up. I almost cried reading your comment on not being a mom :'( Stay away AF!

J- LOL I was gone all day shopping yesterday, got home at 11pm , put everything away and tried to sleep.. Got about 4 hours.. Got no cheapies :( I am so sad, i could not find them. Maybe we don't have them at Canadian Walmart :( I am gonna go buy some Dollar store ones though in a day or two shhhhhhh dont tell hubs  
Btw soft and closed cervix sounds GOOD to me!!!! When preggy it becomes engorged and soft/closed. 

Gigs- I had some nausea off and on but TODAY took the cake :'( I felt sick no puking but today was worse.. I was so scared to eat :( I ended up eating garbage ramen noodles and felt better? WTF.... I am usually a raw fruit veg eater or smoothie drinker in mornings. 

Kitty- That is smart. I am in Quebec and we all suck at french in this house and it's the 1st language here... Ugh I wish I had french friends growing up so I could teach my children french. The school here suck for it

Still- So glad you got betas done honey <3 19 is darker ! Hoping for you~

Update on me.. Yesterday while shopping all day my cramps were harsha dn the back pain was so horrible. I have never experienced that this early before in my pregnancy.. I mean I felt like I was 30+ weeks LOL 
Today too I just wanna come home and sit on my asssssss...


----------



## DobbyForever

Janis sit on your ass. No shame in that. I do it all the time lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, hope af stays away for you. 
Sad about these kids, will they be able to catch up with you this year?
And thanks on the bilingual comment, great coming from a teacher ;) 

Janis, I have never seen Walmart cheapies here either. Amazon was my best friend for cheapies. Or the dollar store, but Amazon was still cheaper ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I have no idea what she is doing tbh. Teasing me. I posted in ttc for insight because this light spotting with that temp can mean very different things depending on which setting I put my detector on.

And back to bilingual as far as el goes, the only time my kids who didn't have English as a primary language struggled in class are the kids whose parents are either not fluent in English OR not fluent/literate in their home language.


----------



## gigglebox

Here, here! I took two (short) naps yesterday. I'm also having the shit food cravings :( and i'm STARVING almost constantly, even in the midst of eating. My stomach is growling right now. I'm really not trying to be one of those people that have to eat crackers in bed but it might come to that :( i came very close to puking this morning. I mean, it felt like it was coming up then stopped in its tracks. I really hope this doesn't get any worse.

Yup, i have my scan in the am right after i take DS to school. I am getting nervous....things just don't come easy for me, so i'm really fearing something like a molar pregnancy. I just have to keep reminding myself that i already went through hell with DS, and had two losses, and that doesn't mean this pregnancy is doomed, in fact odds for a normal pregnancy are in my favor....but it's hard to calm an anxious mind, as i know you all know. 

Hubs is still rooting for twins and even told his mom that.

Dobs, i really hope af stays away. I always hated the night time, sleep interrupting arrival :( i wore a pad to bed if i expected it. 

I went to a thrift store for kids stuff today and got several gender neutral onesies <3 i hope i didn't jinx anything!


----------



## FutureMrs

Goodluck with your scan tomorrow Gigs! I am excited for you!

Janis get all the rest you need girlie!

Dobs I hope AF stays away for you! Esp over night thats just cruel!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gigs it's going to go swimmingly hugs but I understand the worry. Any chance we can see the onesies? :)

Honestly I want her to either come or not but make up her mind. This cycle is dragging


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow! One healthy girly bean! 
Oh and don't feel ashamed to bring crackers to bed or a load of toast. :haha: hubby and I are still arguing on who brought the chocolate chips to the bedroom. I have no recollection of bringing them myself.
Chocolate was a good rescue too if I felt the pukes coming on too fast ;)

Dobs, hope you get an answer and not this limbo sh!t... Still crossing everything af stays away!!
As for el, I would still consider myself fluent in both languages. So would try and speak only German Monday to Friday, English with hubby when he's home and try to encourage our kid(s) to only speak German with me and English with hubby.
Guess at some point I'll have to go digging for some of my old children books at mom and dad's.


----------



## DobbyForever

Good plan to me! And kudos to you and lol re chocolate chips

My mouth is killing me! I have a sore from temping and I chewed up my cheek. Unamused. I think AF is gonna show because the spotting stopped for a couple hours and now it's back twice as much. Ugggggh I hate waking up in a pile if blooooooodddddd sorry I am feeling whiney lol


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs fx for a smooth scan tomorrow :flower: hope you get some good pictures too!!
Dont worry if its crap food. Eat what you can keep down. 

Pl thats amazing youll be able to teach German to your kids! My grandfather is from sweden and he always says he wishes he would have taught his kids more:thumbup: and i love the dad correcting his kid in sign language. Im going to look into that, ive been finding myself yelling at my 4 year old and then i hate myself for it.:nope:

Dobby dear that made me think of a period meme that said "aw cute i woke up in a puddle of my own blood" lol disturbing but kinda true. Im rubbish at charts, what does the temp drop mean? Still keeping my fx for you :hugs: my grandmother was an ESL teacher and she said the same thing about how the ones who struggled were the ones who's parents weren't fluent or literate in either language. 

Jlm i was dying over "hoe on laptop " :rofl: assuming thats a typo? Good luck with your renovations, that can be so stressful i know. Your dh is lucky you're experienced with handling that type of stuff. :kiss: 

Future sorry your appointment wasn't as reassuring :hugs: but your numbers sound like everything is on track! Sounds like you really got a lame technician who just hurried through. Hopefully youll get another soon? 

Ms im going to youtube finnish, im not sure how it sounds lol but im fascinated by languages and accents. What is compulsory national service? 

Janis sorry no luck with tests. I once droveto 3 different Walmarts looking for them:blush:

AFM now that the test is dry its lighter than the others. Does it make a difference being on an almost 2ish hour hold?. BFN on cheapie. But hey, im 9dpo and no AF:coffee:Idk when ill hear about my betas, all rude nurse said was that dr ordered them and that it depends on what my levels are what they do? She sounded annoyed that I got them :growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

Speaking Finnish reminds me of confessions of a shopaholic. I love isla Fischer lol

Still what is up that nurse's butt?! And lol yup that's me. Pre twins my af was a brunch visitor and as a kid she came at 1pm on the dot. And by kid I mean under 25 lol

Gigs I agree eat what you can and don't feel bad about it.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs she thinks im crazy for wanting blood work done 4+ weeks post delivery since i have positive tests.....i guess im wasting her time?

Lol under 25. So now the witch is a nocturnal visitor? Rude.


----------



## DobbyForever

I guess but ugh I don't like her lol

And the upside to charting is I know (like gigs said) when to pad up. Cuz it isn't a little trickle. It's like a glacier calving


----------



## StillPraying

Me either, shes so rude. Like wtf you care if i get a million blood tests? Younarent drawing it!!

Lol my close friend in high school used to say "THE FLOODS CAME!!"

Does it matter how long you hold before testing?


----------



## DobbyForever

It can especially if the concentration was not as dark

So SO went to an mc function and stinks of some bitch's perfume. I want to murder him. I told him to shower or go the fuck home. Fucking hate his motorcycle club


----------



## StillPraying

Do you think it probably was just some girl wearing too much?


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - hmm what is up with the perfume? Did he say anything about it? And I hope you get some clarity one way or another re: POS AF tomorrow.

Still - yeah, why does this nurse care so much? it's not even like taxpayer money is paying for these tests, presumably.

re: bilingual stuff, DH really wants me to teach Matilda Hungarian (also difficult like Finnish, and also not particularly useful) but I'm apprehensive about how hard that will be when only I speak it and she won't spend so much time around my family to speak it. Also, although I'm fluent because we spoke it at home as kids, my fam left the country when I was 5 so my grammar leaves a lot to be desired. PL, you're lucky since you must speak German pretty well. Still not decided what to do, but DH did half-heartedly start Hungarian lessons on Duolingo (highly recommend this app - it's free), but I doubt he can/will persevere. Why can't we both speak a useful language, like French or Spanish (good for you Kitty!).

Falling asleep now, so sorry for being a lazy poster.

Oh, Gigs, can't wait to hear about your scan!

And Future, I'm sure the measurement stuff was just fine... I feel like it's pretty early on anyway, so to see bean means the dating can't be too far off, surely.

And J, I hope Dh gets his attitude together! Mergghhh!!


----------



## kittykat7210

It's not me that speaks French its hubby, he's almost Fluent where as I suck XD I try really hard but I'm just not great, I could probably get by in France fairly well! 

Sorry dobs if AF is here, please don't give up though! But I must admit it made me think of this...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, I believe Hungarian is a related language so similar structure to Finnish - Finnish and Estonian both grew from Hungarian I believe.

Confessions of a shopaholic was a disgraceful butchering of the language - I had to listen really darn hard to decipher what they were supposed to be saying. 

Gigs and Janis - eat whatever stays down!! Noodles aren't that bad. I've progressed from crackers by the bed to a tube of Pringles :rofl:

Sorry to hear AF impending Dobs - fx it's short and painless. It's one thing I really miss from pre-baby life - my PCOS was so bad that I usually had 1-2 periods a year. It was bliss.

Good luck at the scan Gigs! 

Be back soon - off to the doctors with Nathaniel again. He has hurt his knee. I feel like I live at the doctors' surgery.


----------



## JLM73

Ystrdys test (bottom) cropped
Sorry, Gave myself a lovely case of heat exhaustion worth TWO walks to the store, and hubs was a straight A hole when he got home, as he was stressed about trying to fix the leaky tub faucet. ...that i told him to fix WEEKS ago grrrr
 



Attached Files:







7-8dpo.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gigglebox

Not seeing anything J, but that's prob cause my screen's brightness is all the way down as it's 6:30am.

Kudos to all of you who speak more than one language. I tried to learn French in school but did horrible, and when i discovered there was a degree i could get that didn't require a FL i dropped out.

All i'm fluent in is pig latin :blush: useless now, but i look forward to the day when one of the kids discoveres it and tries to use it in front of me thinking i don't know it lol. Me and my siblings used to talk in pig latin in front of my parents, who did not understand it hahaha

Ok, this is a gross confession but my savior last night was heavy cream. When i got up, i just took a swig of it and it coated my stomach and calmed it instantly.

Hey, who was it on here who had the pica issue and was eating sponges? Any update on that?


----------



## gigglebox

Waste of time, trying not to cry. She "tried" an ultrasound but it wasn't even transvag, and i had to BEG (with tears) for that. I'm so upset wasting money on this appointment.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobber*:growlmad: That's Bullsh*t! Even if some skank poured the whole BOTTLE on, the smell won't be on him unless he was hugged up on her....
OMG...I'd have booted his ass out!
Also- saw your CHs moved and dotted, but the new location doesn't sit well with your BD timing...
Do you think it's right?? Cuz you may have missed the window if so :(
Also, I think your SO seriously needs to get an SA, as you have obvi gotten preg before, and with your well timed BD last several months, nada??
:-k...hope he's not reading up on how NOT to get a girl preg like 1 of my ex donors did! Whole message boards about guys overheating their "marbles" and lubing with spermicide, or taking the male pill grrrr

*Still* yea Ideally you want your pee to be super concentrated, like apple cider looking lol. I hold as long as poss before testing, but 3-4 hours with NO drinking is usually good enuff, but weaker than fmu still


----------



## JLM73

I got rid of the 2 blurry pics and marked just above ystrdys Hendrix-purple haze lol.
scroll back up, it's uber faint...working on line up for todays pic...


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs that would make me so mad omg!
Gigs I'm sorry they wouldn't listen to you :( that's very frustrating, when is your first Dr appointment?
Jlm I think I see the haze on the bottom test! Fx!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't think he cheated to clarify sorry lol. There are a handful of women in the club that are no threat to me for several factors, and they are the type to cake on perfume and makeup. I know they hug a lot in the club. I have a coworker in the club and SO knows that so if he'd cheat it wouldn't be with/at club stuff plus he cares too much about it to shit where he eats. It was more like when a male lion smells another male lion lol. Fts. 

Afm AF decided not to wake me up. I did start dropping red blood when I sit to potty but the overall amount I still class as spotting not light period. I'm sure she will show full force today


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs she didnt do the scan???


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Yea WTH?? I thought that was the point of the appt??
how frustrating

*Dobs* Glad to hear no overnight Af ANNND your temp didn't go any lower, yay

Pics in a few....still Hendrix- Purple Haze lol:roll: but I'm cramoy still:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

:-k in the multi line up, i think today's haze is a bit darker. ..hope so!
 



Attached Files:







8-9dpo.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 53









8-9dpo2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 51


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I had visible heartbeats at 6 weeks with my pistachios, and that was with a standard tummy ultrasound! It's sad because they died later that week but there were heartbeats therefore there's no reason you shouldn't have been given a scan!


----------



## JLM73

ok WTF?? I changed 2nd pic and now I can't click them to enlarge grrrr frickin BnB...off to the store hike! couldn't carry it all ystrdy lol.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ugh some light spotting again... I'm so over this


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, back t WAS my doctor today. Basically she walks in the room and says, "i know you were hoping for a scan today...." And seriously, i said i was begging her for a scan. So she very reluctantly gets the machine, then just sets me up for a regular u/s. So after struggling with getting the machine to work, she finally tries to look for a minutes and just says, "sorry, i'm not really seeinging anything. Like i said, you're still early." :growlmad: and i said, "yeah, with my son at 7 weeks you could see the heartbeat but it was with the transvaginal ultrasound." She straight up ignored my comment. I also was explaining to her why i was so concerned, with my horrible first pregnancy, and she says, "oh." Like are you kidding? I just told you the saga of my kid having a 15% chance of survival and that's all you say?

Soooo livid, the u/s was the whole reason i went. Such a waste of time and money. It was a $35 copay, lord know what the insurance will charge on top of that. I'm definitely switching doctors. That's on my to do list today.

J,mimcan't enlarge the pics to properly ogle:(


----------



## JLM73

Gonna re post the pics and hope that B&B gets its head out of its ass and lets people enlarge them...
*Gigsey* that's a total crock of shit just knowing that you suffered a miscarriage she should be wanting to check things early....lazy ass....glad you are finding a new doc!
 



Attached Files:







20160922_095318-1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs, that's crap. I had an easily visible heartbeat and that was on an external scan like Kitty, and she measured the baby at 5+6! I can't believe that she would bother going through a half-assed attempt like that, if the machine is there just do the damn scan.

J - I feel like I see something? My eyes are crossing trying to squint at my phone :haha:

Future :hugs: do you have a second beta still to get?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs that sucks.. sorry! Stuck up doctors! Hope you can find a new one that listens. 

Dobs, if hubby came home smelling of someone's perfume I'd be livid! Not saying he ever would, but there are some ground rules to follow in a relationship. Like don't come home smelling of perfume. 

J, I am on my phone and don't really use it either. Hope the haze you describe turns into the real thing :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I'm sorry. I hate that. All she did was make you feel MORE worried. Stupid doctors. At 7 weeks with my mc they couldn't see anything on an abdominal ultrasound because of the position of the uterus. But with a transvaginal they saw baby and heartbeat. 

Future- sorry about the spotting. I would call your doc because although it happens I was told sporting is never considered "normal". That being said many women have spotting and have healthy little babies! Unfortunately what you're describing is exactly how my first miscarriage started. You're in my thoughts Hun. 

Dobs- sorry AF showed!

J- not sure I am seeing anything just yet. Fx it darkens!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, i've been a mess. Hubs gave me tough love about my stressing not being helpful and that made me feel guilty. I'm ok now, but unfortunately the only ob around here associated with the hospital i want has mostly male ob's, which i REALLY don't want. So i can either keep with the apathetic B, or switch to a group practice with male doctors that could, for all i know, suck just as much. Plus i'll have to again pay for the meet & greet appointments at a new practice.

A rock and a hard place.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- sorry your dr was not nice. I agree find another one that makes you feel at ease. My dr won't make an appointment for you to be seen for pregnancy till after 8 weeks. Then they do trans vaginal ultrasound in office

Dobs- sorry about AF. Boo

Future- if you're worried about the spotting go to the ER maybe they can do a trans vaginal scan as well?

J I can't see anything but my eyes are terrible unless it's a mega easy to see line

Afm I am hanging in. Temps are awesome. Chart is awesome but if AF is coming my temp will start declining soon. So the next few temps will be important. So glad it's Thursday and almost the weekend. Super busy this weekend though. Bday party for my sister in laws nephew. It's her sisters 2nd kid so we aren't related to him but we still go to each other's kids parties cause we are connected if that makes any sense. And then Sunday the same lady has a baby shower for her 3rd kid we are going to. This lady has had 2 babies in the same time I have only had one... So yeah...


----------



## FutureMrs

No second beta yet, she did tell me my ultrasound looked good and measured exactly at 7+1 which is what I was Tuesday, so I guess I should stay positive until I have a reason to not be. This is definitely tmi so I apologize, but I kind of have to stick tp around my finger and look for my cervix to actually see any blood, so it's possible I'm just irritating it I guess by continuing to do that, I know it's gross. But I'm so compulsive now I can't stop checking.


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like abusy weekend ahead of you, tex. When is af? Can't wait to see your test.

J, now that i've had a proper look i see a faint something on your test...but i think it looks thin?... :-k

Ugh. Sick and headache. Def having a pity party for one over here.


----------



## M&S+Bump

You might've scratched your cervix and poking at it is irritating it further Future. Try and leave it a few days and hopefully it'll stop?


----------



## PrettyCow

Hey guys! I'm new to the site (and new to tcc), but I've been watching you guys in a super big creepy way. I found this forum bc I am currently in my TWW and because I'm not super detail oriented, I didn't realize it began in September of LAST YEAR. Oops! So I wanted to ask, what's your due date, gigglebox? And does anyone have good advice on how to pass the time during these two weeks? This is our second cycle trying, but I'm not sure if I even ovulated this month after having a chemical lady minth.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- AF is due Tuesday and nope no test for my unless my temp doesn't drop... Then maybe Monday... But doubtful...


----------



## Jezika

Sorry for selfish post... I just got back from midwife appt and have to run straight to work, but I'm measuring over 34 weeks when I'm not yet even 30, so midwife is concerned I may have excess fluid and/or big baby (all of which I suspected). I've also put on 26lbs of almost entirely bump! They're sending me for a special ultrasound to check the fluid and any other abnormalities and I might end up getting referred to an OB if it is a fluid issue. Of course googling excess fluid turns up tonnes of horror stories and now I'm petrified and on the verge of tears.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hi Pretty!

Jez - excess fluid usually is just that, and that's all. They were freaking out with Nathaniel's fluid levels, and I ended up being scanned every two weeks, he was also transverse til quite late on because of it - but no cause was ever found and it resolved itself before birth (and then they were freaking out that the levels were low! smh) The only adverse thing to come from it is the amount of stretch marks he gave me because I was mahoosive!


----------



## M&S+Bump

And Tex... that chart, though... How are you feeling?


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez I am thinking of you sweetie! I'm sure everything will be fine!


----------



## TexasRider

I feel fine no symptoms or anything honestly. My skin is breaking out so that sucks. The last time I got pg I didn't have any symptoms till like Saturday before my AF was due to start on Wednesday. So I mean I guess it's possible I am pg but more than likely I'm not.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Pretty! What are you doing to check ovulation? I'm due early May.

Jez, my fellow anxiety sufferer, try not to worry. Excess fluid is not necessarily indicative of anything. Remember that the stress your under is going to effect baby too, so try to calm your mind. I hope your next appointment can make you feel better! Maybe a prenatal massage?


----------



## gigglebox

Tex i have a crap ton of pre-af symptoms, did leading up to bfp and still do (sore vag after sex, acne, sore boobs).


----------



## campn

Quick post, 

Jez, my sister and I both had more fluid than normal, and we both were normal. Sometimes it just happens! Is your glucose normal?


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, welcome to bnb and our chat happy group ;) when are you expecting af? 

Jez, when is your next scan? Easier said then done, but try not to stress and don't Google anything. Hopefully it's all just extra fluid and that is it.

As for me, getting a little nervous about the ultrasound next week myself. It'll determine if I am allowed a natural delivery or if I am going back for another scan later and csection.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I have PCOS so I never know when my cycle will start or when AF comes... Well I started AF two days ago with mild cramps.

Well yesterday a weird symptom started, I have a very strange painful pressure feeling in my abdomen and I can even feel it down between my vagina and butt..... I thought maybe gas or I had to poo but I have done both and no relief. 

Anyone know what could cause this? It's not excruciating pain but it's enough to bother me. 

Also normally my boobs stop hurting once my period starts and they still hurt like heck!!!


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies. It's good to hear so many have had the same. But isn't it still a bit crazy to be measuring four weeks ahead by fundal height? 

Campn - Were you measuring ahead too? GD test came back normal, but I still do suspect she's bigger than normal. I do have big babies on my side of the family, and the way she sticks out sometimes and how much I felt her move so early on makes me think she's pretty big. I really hope it's just that and a bit of extra fluid, but Googling excess fluid is so scary :(

PinkCupcakes - Welcome! I'll be more inclusive in future posts, I promise!


----------



## StillPraying

Future you definitely need to stop, you probably are causing it.you dont want to get a bacterial infection from putting your hands up there either. Leave it be!!

Gigs you definitely need a different dr. As for male obs, mys sis prefers them as she says women are never sympathetic and always think you're being dramatic and therefore not take your concerns seriously, which is pretty true. 

Jez dont assume its bad news, it may be nothing to worry about :hugs:

Tex you're not out till the witch shows hun :hugs:

Dobbles how are you? ??

J the pics have a glare that makes it hard to see.:shrug:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Anyone know the answer to my question by chance? I hate the unknown!


----------



## gigglebox

Pink, if you suspect pregnancy, take a test!

Jez, sounds like she might just be big. I love big babies! I hope this one is close to DS's size (9lbs, 2oz)


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez definitely hoping it's just fluid and all is well

Gigs that is so aggravating I am sorry. Guys aren't bad but I hear you. I much prefer a woman and playing the new doctor when pregnant game sucks. :(. Hugs. If you stick with her maybe just heart to heart her? Idk

J I sorts see it on the bottom test but I can't enlarge it

Future glad all measured well and doc feels reassured all is well

Pink no idea what would cause that sensation sorry :( 

Afm definitely AF now. Took all day to fill a maxi but definitely got a nice flow. The odd thing is I am bleeding normally but I have no backache, no fatigue, and no cramping at all. Not that I'm complaining lol. I'm just really confused because I wonder when I did o (j that's when you saw the dotted line) I was playing around with my settings to see if any made sense. Research does (cd 20$) and the lack of bd could be why we didn't catch, but my opk was totally negative. I don't want to believe that it was a cp (what else would explain a 14 day lp when I am usually 12/13) or short lp of 10/11 days. But now all settings say I Oed cd 22 two days after my darkest opk


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs... If only ttc was easy and we had some kind of viewing window to our ovaries. :( 

Pink, sorry I don't know much about pcos. If you suspect pregnancy definitely take a test, doesn't hurt to pee on a stick. Could it be a mmc? 
Or, like me: while ttc I was paying much closer attention to any symptoms so feel like there was more then. Or blame hormones. Our bodies constantly change.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude pl we're going to go on labor watch in a few weeks! Crrrraaaaxzzzyyt


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, sorry she showed :( really wish there was a straight answer as to what happened. So are you officially out? Or maybe wait and see how you feel in a couple weeks? Do you have any opk's left?

I'm so jacked up today. This has been the worst day so far.


----------



## Janisdkh

Stills - If I could check other walmarts I would be happy too hahah :D The problem is the closest one is 2hr30mins away from us and the next closest is about 6 hours :o 

Gigs- was hoping to hear of an ultrasound today :( 


J- I think.......then again not sure .. I might have line eye. HOPE those lines that you see get darker. 

Futur- sorry about the spotting honey :( I know how worrying that can be but it's best you stop checking girl xxo

Jez- Good luck sweetie <3 I remember a lil before 20 weeks when the doctor thought I had twins, or too much fluid but when I had my ultrasound all was well.. Normal size baby, normal fluid etc... Don;t worry so much <3 Stress is worse esp at where you are in your pregnancy <3 

Pretty- Welcome!! <3 

Pink- I felt the same way with my last 2 pregnancies.. It felt so weird that I felt I needed to push on my crotch to relieve the pressure.. Was an odd odd feeling in my uterus, I hated it.... GL!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs sorry the day was so f*ed :(

Definitely out. And definitely not trying anymore. Not ordering more opks, no more hpts, tossing the bbts. SO is getting a vasectomy next week.


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome pretty!

Welcome pink, i saw your tests on your thread, have you tested since? 

Dobs sorry the :witch: showed. But im glad shes not being overly cruel. Maybe opks arent reliable for you? What brand were you using? 

Gigs :hugs: im sorry. That really does suck.

AFM got into it with dh who is being a jerk for no reason. Took another frer today, line is the same as before. Its literally like the hcg is stagnant. Gonna do a cheapie in the am.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs thats so extreme. ....why???


----------



## TexasRider

Wow Dobs that just sounds so final.... Like how do you know you won't change your mind in 5 years? Are there doctors around yalls area that will for sure do it? I know docs around here pretty much refuse until you're in your upper 30s and I think you're like 25 or so? How old is SO?


----------



## DobbyForever

Still did you get the beta done/results? I probably missed it. Sorry hubs was being a jerk

Tex SO is 29 and will be thirty next year. Considering he asked 4.5 years ago and him being almost 30 and me going with to give the ok I think they'd agree

I used the same ones: wondfo and clearblue advanced digital

I'm done. Going to tell my cousin to come get the clothes and calling it quits. Wait a year or two sell the condo for a small profit and move into a loft in the city with SO and the dogs and call it gg


----------



## StillPraying

No they didnt call me today. Half expecting them not to call.
Digis never worked for me for some reason. Man dobs that just seems so sad. I hope you are sure. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lame can you call them?

Meh. Shit happens and I move on and deal.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, what were your reasons for wanting a kid?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Janisdkh said:


> Stills - If I could check other walmarts I would be happy too hahah :D The problem is the closest one is 2hr30mins away from us and the next closest is about 6 hours :o
> 
> Gigs- was hoping to hear of an ultrasound today :(
> 
> 
> J- I think.......then again not sure .. I might have line eye. HOPE those lines that you see get darker.
> 
> Futur- sorry about the spotting honey :( I know how worrying that can be but it's best you stop checking girl xxo
> 
> Jez- Good luck sweetie <3 I remember a lil before 20 weeks when the doctor thought I had twins, or too much fluid but when I had my ultrasound all was well.. Normal size baby, normal fluid etc... Don;t worry so much <3 Stress is worse esp at where you are in your pregnancy <3
> 
> Pretty- Welcome!! <3
> 
> Pink- I felt the same way with my last 2 pregnancies.. It felt so weird that I felt I needed to push on my crotch to relieve the pressure.. Was an odd odd feeling in my uterus, I hated it.... GL!

Yes exactly you know what I'm talking about,thank god I'm not crazy. But what about my AF I'm having? Could it not be AF? It is lighter than normal but not considered spotting.:wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

I didn't want to be alone and wanted something that was literally born to love me. Something whose whole life revolves around me and it didn't have a choice in the matter. I have abandonment issues in case that was unclear

I wanted a kid because people said that's what people do

I wanted a kid because my brothers were adorable but I am close to them and can be close to their kids


----------



## PrettyCow

Gigs I was using OPKs when I got off of the pill in may, having consistent day 11 Ovulation, but this month I had all negatives in the days before and after it was supposed to happen. I haven't done temping but maybe I should for the next time? 

Dobby, I'm sorry that you're DONE done. Getting knocked up isn't as easy as my mom made it seem when I was in high school.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I def suggest temping. It clears things up so much.

And so true. They made it seem like mean girls. If you have sex you will get chylamydia and die! But pregnant instead of chylamydia


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, a vas seems so final. My thoughts are there may be a time when you work through those issues and still have that desire for kids, maybe for "the right reasons". My opinion ultimately doesn't matter, but i just can't believe you can go from desperately wanting a baby to writing it off forever in 2 weeks...and then to disregard or deny the fact that your opinion won't change back as easily. Maybe this is some psychoanalysis BS i'm about to spew but it almost seems like you're upset with yourself for not keeping a pregnancy, and a vasectomy is kind of like a punishment. "If i can't make or keep babies, i don't deserve to even have a chance to have them" kind of thing. I'm only saying this as a sufferer of depression; in my worse states of mind, i would always think in absolutes. 

Whatever you decide, i hope you stick around and continue to chat with us!


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - just curious, but why so soon with the vasectomy? What's the harm in waiting at least a few months in case your minds change?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, aren't vasectomies usually planned out months in advance? It just seems like you two are jumping the gun a bit too fast. Sorry my opinion... 
Maybe think about it for a little bit before you make such a hasty and final decision?


----------



## StillPraying

What gigs said dobs. 100% we all care about you and want the best for you. There are much better options than a vasectomy, i get maybe not ttc right now, but thats a very permanent option, and leads no room for changing your mind.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'll definitely stick around. I adore each of you. He wants me to sleep on it and talk about it in a few days, but my mind is made up. I don't want to wait because in the meanwhile what birth control would I have/use? And you all know how my anxiety kicks in with the what ifs so rather snip it, accept it, move passed it

We've discussed it before and during our ttc time. I know it seems sudden but it isn't. I've actually been hinting to my family/outright telling them for months now it was coming. These two cycles were our Hail Mary and we didn't catch.


----------



## campn

Dobby, I'm so sad to hear this, like legit sad, it seems too extreme and too fast and I don't believe that you're okay with it whatsoever. Don't make huge decisions during an unstable time, and definitely don't make them this fast. I learned that a good idea will remain a good idea even if you waited on it, so how about you instead decide to postpone the snip? If you still feel the same way in a month or two, then it's a good idea. 

My fear is he'd go ahead with it and you'll fall into a very deep and hard depression, please be careful <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm really ok with it. It's a mutual decision and I asked him to.


----------



## StillPraying

Theres a million types of bc, including the one that started this thread, pull out method. 2 cycles is really not long for trying. They say to give it a year post bc. Why not give it that?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, what still said, 2 cycles isn't long at all. :(

I am just so worried for you that you will catch baby fever again in a month or two...


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not trying anymore. I don't want the possibility at all of falling pregnant. I'm quite literally done. I know I am not sharing a lot so it's confusing and I love that you all care so much about me, but it's ok. Really <3


----------



## StillPraying

Okay Dobbles i wont bug you anymore on the subject unless you want to talk about it :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs - tbh a loft in the city and a dog sounds pretty good right about now to me (well, cat, not dog) I'd be surprised if they snip SO so quickly though. Two days after your pos opk is a perfectly feasible ovulation time.

Jez - I've never once had my fundal height measured, even with Nathaniel or Ella when they were worried about size. It's not common practise here because it's unreliable. 

Cupcake - that was a totally normal sensation for me during AF, sorry. Not every time but common enough.

Pretty - do I remember right you have PCOS? I forgot already. If so, opks are unreliable for us PCOS'ers, our hormones are f**ked, hence PCOS. I permanently had a positive opk and did not ovulate. Temping would be a good idea to keep track of your cycles! :)


----------



## claireybell

Hello my lovelies, i havent really had a chance to reply & chat in the last couple if days, so havent really read back properly..! Just wanted to say Dobs, sorry af arrived & you wont ttc anymore, i feel sad for you but only you guys can make the decisions, big hugs :hugs: i know in the uk they dont just do Vasectomys unless your over a certain age & you have a few children already, if your SO is definate on this i hope he doesnt struggle to get it done. Please pop in still <3 

Nualas been cluster feeding last few days & nights, feel like i cant do anything without the child hanging off my tit :rofl: shes at her 6-8 growth spurt so im guessing this is the cluster feeding! 

Im still trying to read back a few pages & catch up on a read ;)


----------



## claireybell

Jez hope all ok with your special ultrasound hun! Excess fluid literally is just that, just think how much water weighs, im sure everythings great in there hun! 

Gigs, what a shi**y ass Dr!!! Most ladies are lucky if a pg is detected abdominal by 7wks & a trans Vag one def woukdve picked up your lil pink sticky bean! Esp if baby was implanted much lower down, my friend who has been pg 3 times has had to have Vag scans with each off hers before 8 wks because of low down implanting & a slighted tilted back uterus! I know its easy to say 'try not to worry'! Are you booking another scan with another Dr? Given the stress & issues you had with Des pregnancy you would think they would monitor you closely again early on?! Tut tut! Some Drs are pants!! 

Future i hope your spotting has eased up..


----------



## gigglebox

I don't know what i'll do. Think i'll try around again today and see if any offices will do a private scan. I tried yesterday but only found 4 offices...there must be more than that, right? 

Ugh i'm still steaming about it.

Dobs, what about an Iud? I think they have a 5 year life. Nothing permanent and he can get the ol' snip at that point if you're still certain. I know there is a small risk with it but there is also risk with the snip, not just still a slim chance of pregnancy but complications for him, including being in a lot of pain afterward for months.

Wondering also, what are the housing costs like where you are vs. a place in the city?

Cb, you comment about a baby on your tata makes me giggle and i have an image of her just dangling from your boob lol


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo..... My temp this morning was super high... Especially for me and especially for 11dpo....a .32 increase to be exact.... Trying not to get excited but since I started charting in January I have have had very few O cycles that get post O temps that high and never on 11dpo.... The next few days should be interesting to see what happens....


----------



## gigglebox

Ooooh tex!!! Isn't this what they call "triphasic"?


----------



## wookie130

Dobs...sigh. I've spoken my mind on the whole thing. It is my hope and prayer that you're being honest with yourself about this. If not, you may be living a life filled with regret.

CB- How is she between the 6-8 week stage already? I'm sure she's dangling from your tit at this point. I found my babies to reach their fussiest stage between 6-8 weeks, and after that, they became more social, smiley, and content, for whatever reason. <3 

Gigs- Yeah, for the majority of women, that was too early for an abdominal ultrasound...It's actually closer to 9-10 weeks that one can have an abdominal, and for some ladies, it's even closer to 12 weeks. A transvaginal ultrasound should have definitely provided the necessary view, but it sounds like the nurse (or doctor) was incompetent with the machine, and the machine was quite possibly acting up. Is there any reason why you're having such anxiety? Have you been spotting, or having excessive cramping? Find a different doctor for sure, and beg a transvaginal ultrasound off of her/him...you have every right to have peace of mind during your pregnancy. :hugs: Good luck, and I hope you get in right away. Early pregnancy (well, pregnancy in general) is such a worrisome time. I was a hot mess with both of my kids, so I definitely understand. :)


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so I apparently coughed "wrong" I don't even know how to describe it but anyway I felt an overwhelming need to puke... Mouth watering the whole Nine yards. Dry heaved a few times and thought I was fine. 5 minutes later I felt it again and this time I threw up 2 times... So I've either got a virus or I'm preggo. I've never thrown up for random reasons....


----------



## wookie130

TexasRider said:


> Ok so I apparently coughed "wrong" I don't even know how to describe it but anyway I felt an overwhelming need to puke... Mouth watering the whole Nine yards. Dry heaved a few times and thought I was fine. 5 minutes later I felt it again and this time I threw up 2 times... So I've either got a virus or I'm preggo. I've never thrown up for random reasons....

Ohh! This does sound promising!!!!! How many dpo are you, Tex?


----------



## TexasRider

I'm 11dpo today


----------



## gigglebox

Tex are you going to test???

Wook, my pregnancy w/ DS was very terrifying, he was basically expected to die. It was a very stressful time...then i have a c/p (which by the way my doctor had never heard the term ?) and a m/c under my belt. Add to this my partial septate in my uterus....and i just have a fear constantly looming that something is going to go wrong i guess. I'm feeling like things are fine, especially with sickness now starting to kick my ass, but i just like the reassurance. Plus i wanted to see which side it implanted on :blush:


----------



## PrettyCow

m&s- no PCOS. I do have ovarian cysts that I feel all the time being off of birth control, which makes it hard to feel ovulation. 

I might be leaning on you guys for the temping, I've read about it but I tend not fully understand things until I've done it a bit. Even though I don't think i O'd this month, I took a HPT this morning, even though I'm not due for AF until Monday. It was a no go.


----------



## PrettyCow

Also Dobby, I've heard great things about the BC Shot


----------



## M&S+Bump

Getting you confused with someone else then haha Pretty, sorry! :D

If AF due Monday, a hpt could work today, if it was agood one - a cheapo would probably not show anything for a couple days yet. 

I don't feel ovulation either but can tell by cervical mucus and the post-ov symptoms usually.

PS - the shot turned me into a monster. A fat monster - it was awful and I came off after six months. Worst BC I've ever been on and I've done them all. 

Tex, sounds promising! 11dpo? Go get a frer... Is the sickness gone now or on-going, and do you have any other tummy problems? If it was a bug, you'd probably be getting pain and the runs as well..

Gigs, I'm surprised there's so few scan places - even in my titchy town there's a private scanning place (and bearing in mind most here are at the hospital and private places mostly exist for gender scans and 4D gift type packages) and if you go into Glasgow there's several.


----------



## TexasRider

Nah I'm not gonna test for a few more days. And yes if I put in a few more higher level temps on FF it says my chart is triphasic as of day 23 which is yesterday I think...


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, i reeeeaaaaally hope those temps aren't just messing with you!

Ms, there are private scan places if you're further along. They're all 3d/4d scanners slash photographers, lol

Oh and here here on the depo shot being horrid! I had one dose of it, was an emotional beast for the first several days, and then bled/spotted for 120 days straight.


----------



## PrettyCow

I retract my shot suggestion...&#128563; Haha


----------



## pacificlove

Ok, I am going to ask: what's triphasic? Please explain the meaning of it in ttc:shrug:


----------



## Jezika

Same here re: depo shot... constant spotting and then HAIR LOSS (not in good way) for many months after coming off.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol pretty! Sorry haha

Pl, it's when you have your pre o temps all in te same range, post o temps in the same range, then a third higher range that supposedly is when you've conceieved.


----------



## FutureMrs

Quick post because so much work to do today.. Dobs I hope your really okay with that! And if you are we of course support you. Your so lovely and supportive to everyone else.

Texs I'm literally in awe of your ability to not test. Lol 

AFM spotting has not happened at all since that one time yesterday. So fx! For sure felt some symptoms last night but mine have never been that horrible anyway. So fx all is fine!


----------



## Fern81

Future hun please stop checking your cervix, it introduces loads of bacteria which can end up being a much bigger problem than spotting. Glad your spotting stopped. Xx


----------



## FutureMrs

Fern definitely going to stop, I think I needed to hear from you ladies that it was bad practice! It's definitely helped me sit back and think about what I'm doing and why :) I have absolutely nothing to gain from it that's for sure


----------



## Fern81

Tex- eeekk!!!! Fx!

Gigs- I was always firmly against male gynaecologists until the first male dr I ever saw was the one who finally got me pregnant after 12 years lol :) and he never made me uncomfortable. Get a different dr, that one sounds incompetent. You don't want a useless dr caring for your baby, what if they misdiagnose something important etc. X


----------



## StillPraying

Good morning ladies!

Yeah I'm another depo victim, bleed for 3 months. Haha sorry pretty!

Gigs that's crazy most of the private ultrasound places here do early scans to let you hear heartbeat etc. 

OMG tex that sounds super promising! You're amazing being able to hold off testing!

Ms I believe it is cupcake who has pcos? 

Well at 4 weeks 5 days the witch decided to show. Not bad considering that's only 3 days off my standard 30 day cycles, so maybe I'll just go back to normal. So funny, I was testing with a cheapie and when I looked in the cup I saw a tiny fleck of red... then I wiped and I was like oh well that's gonna be negative :rofl: damn wasted the test!


----------



## TexasRider

Lol I don't feel amazing ladies just realistic and I would rather be hopeful that I could be pregnant instead of crushed that I'm not. If that makes sense at all.


----------



## PrettyCow

That totally makes sense to me, Tex! Last month after seeing the early positive and then it just disappearing... it just sucks. I did promise my husband that I wouldn't do any early testing since I was so disappointed last month...but I made it longer to test than I did last month &#128579;. 

Giggles I agree that it would probably be worth your peace of mind to find another doctor, especially after having struggles. 9 months is a long time to feel worried!


----------



## JLM73

Ok *dobs* the :jo: bitch of the board is gonna get Harsh, Real, and Real Harsh...
You all have NOT illiminated the fact that SO may be the PROB!! Not youuuu!
I'm sorry but you are simply cutting yourself short, and in the LONG run will not be happy you did.
You WANT to be a mom, and were MADE to be a mom...selling yourself some half ass version of "it's ok, I'll want what he wants" is total submissive BS:growlmad:
You WILL only be happy when the partner you are with wants what YOU want!
Seriously....


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- In light of all you've experienced, I completely get it. I needed reassurance scans due to miscarriages early on, and it was a very anxious time. Oscar's pregnancy was difficult. He had a single umbilical artery, and it was thought that he only had one kidney, and was going to be an IUGR baby. I bled until I was 14 weeks gestation with him, and began having REAL contractions with him beginning at 25 weeks, off and on. Cue the weekly nonstress tests, ultrasounds every 2 weeks, etc. It was intense. So, I definitely feel you. A friend of mine had a uterine abnormality, and after about a dozen (no lie) early losses, she had the problem surgically corrected...she went on to have 4 children! Yeah, most private scan places in the states are for fun...so you won't be able to book one of those before 28 weeks or so. But, if you're willing to drive to a nearby area with a better/bigger hospital, try to set up an appointment elsewhere for a reassurance scan. You will feel somewhat better if you can at least see that so far, everything is going well with baby. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Jeezus wook, sounds like your pregnancy was even worse than mine! At least with Des I got the "all clear" about 25 weeks (although i continued seeing MFM doc every 2-3 weeks for the rest of my pregnancy). I'm so glad everything was ok in the end.

Well, i decided to switch doctors within the same practice. The other ob doctor is a male, but he was my doctor before i got pregnant and i love him. I talked to the office manager and explained to her what happened yesterday. I'm not sure if they'll re scan me properly, but either way i'm glad i told her what happened. Mostly i was just pissed that i came in and paid for a scan i didn't get, so hopefully they can make it up. She said she'd talk to the nurses and my doc and call me back next week. Regardless, i'll be seeing the doc i like going forward, even though he's a he...but he really listens to me and i like him a lot.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, thanks for explaining that, :haha: kinda makes sense.
Glad to hear you were able to switch doctors. Fx they'll rescan! 
My first doctor was a he too, such a sweet Jamaican guy. Always complementing me and saying "I wish my son brought home girls as sweet as you" and then complemented my mom on me during her appointments. Haha he was the doctor that gave me my first pap smear, bc pills, etc...


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, I'm so glad you're seeing a different doc! Hopefully he'll have you rescanned!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs glad you may have got a scan sorted, I'm rooting for you! 

Future fx the spotting meant nothing, if it's stopped it definitely didn't mean anything!

Don't think I've welcomed the new ladies, so welcome!!

As for me I think I'm going to take the plunge and go to the doctors, and in getting a new kitten in a week!! He's ginger and we are calling him OJ (like orange juice) but I'm so excited!!! Xx


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs glad you're seeing a Dr you're more comfortable with! They should definitely rescan since you paid for it!!

Kitty oooooo kitty yay! Haha I love orange kitties!! OMG when are you going?? Yay I'm so happy you're going!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- so glad you changed doctors. I never wanted a man Ob/gyn BUT my RE (fertility doctor) was a man and I loved him so much. Both DH and I walked out of our last appointment with him (our first scan with the twins) and looked at each other and said we were going to miss him. He was absolutely amazing. And I was surprisingly comfortable with him examining my lady parts. 

Dobs- just wanted to say I'm glad you'll be sticking around! 

Kitty- yay for more kitties! An orange kitty so I assume it's a boy? Fun fact: Orange female kitties are super rare but if you get one they're usually the prettiest ever because they usually are lighter with more white but just all orange. On the same note- Calico kitties are usually female too!

I forgot a ton of people sorry. Hugs to everyone else. 

AFM- life over here is just getting more and more stressful everyday. But thankfully I have DH who is amazing.


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw kitty a new kitten is so excited!! I bet you'll be happy once the appointment is over :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies! I'm really glad i called as i was really hesitant.

Kit, yay for a new kitty! Do you have others?

Green, in the farming world (at least for birds) we call that "sex linked". Sorry things are so stressful. I hope the time between now and no more work goes by fast!


----------



## PrettyCow

I love the fun fact about cats! I am learning so much here! &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs yay for 7 weeks!

Green thats so interesting about orange kitties! A close friend of mine had a girl orange kitty named zoe, she reminded me of a cream sickle with all the white flecked through her fur


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats kitty on the new kitty! Looking forward to pics

Gigs can't believe you are 7 weeks already! Yay for new doctor. Kaiser usually does prenatal one between 8-10 so hopefully even if they don't fix the scan issue they get you in soon for an official appointment can included :). I want to see your gummy bear

Still sorry af was a tease and showed. Sending lots of bfp thoughts for this cycle

Tex hoping all these good signs mean a bfp is just around the corner.

Cb not sure what cluster feeding us but sounds exhausting. Hope hubs is taking care of you!

Greenie sorry the pregnancy/life is hard right now but glad to hear hubs is supporting you through it :)

Sorry if I missed anyone the thread moves so fast as I only make it a couple of pages.

Afm life is good. Little brother called me from college just to chat! Love that kid. His twin has been gone a month and not a single text r_r. Love him too lol. This is also the best period ever! It's already slowing down. I am actively bleeding because I see it drip out when I potty, but there's barely anything on the pad. And still no cramps, no backache. I actually forget I am on my period because I don't feel anything :)


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs thats how my af has been other than being super sleepy. Not bad at all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Glad she isn't being a b. 

That's so weird, too. I am normally exhausted during af and I gave so much extra energy. I really think it has to do with getting off the bus. I just feel so much happier overall


----------



## FutureMrs

Guys! Those of you with dopplers, did you find they were more anxiety provoking or a relief? Also when did you first find the hb?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- more anxiety than worth. Even now at 22 weeks I tried mind for fun and for annoyed I couldn't find the heartbeat. If I hadn't seen my babies yesterday I would have been in a total panic. I did find the heartbeat around 11 weeks I want to say? Can't remember exactly takes a ton of time.

Dob- so happy you're happy. Like truly so happy for you!


----------



## StillPraying

Future i thought about it but honestly i know id obsess and wind up in the er every other night because I couldnt find it. Most i know who had one didnt find the heart beat until 10 weeks or after.

Dobbles glad you're happy :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks for your input girls! Since I'm already a bit insane I should probably avoid it lol, so tempting tho.

I'm glad your feeling happy dobs, that's what's most important :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree don't do it. Th first tri board is riddled with women freaking out that they can't find the hb at home. Or at least wait until like passed 11 weeks


----------



## claireybell

Hi Pretty & welcome :flower: 

Future id def wait to use doppler until at least past week 10 :thumbup: no stress is always a good thing esp when preggers! :)

Sorry your period caught you Stills, at least you know where you are cycle wise & start fresh this cycle hun & look out for ovulation in couple wks! Fx'd it'll happen for you this cycle :hugs: 

Glaf you are happy Dobby :) cluster feeding is where babies feed lots more often in between their usual feeding pattern, their way of boasting Milk supply esp witha growth spurt! Its tiring but im taking Iron & multivits tabs :thumbup: 

Males Drs are usually alot more gentler, sympathetic & nicer Gigs! No doubt he'll scan you ;)

Awwwww kitty hehe a lil Ginger tom cat, ginge kittens are goooooorgeous! Please post pics, it'll add to my kitten broodiness but i dont care ha ha! So glad your seeing Dr about ttc <3

Roll on your Maternity leave MrsG!! 

Pacific, when you going on Mat leave?? We'll all be on baby watch with you soon eeeeee!! 

Ive forgotten peeps, apologies.. X 

Afm hahaa yes nuala would hang off me every sec of the day if she could Lol! But.. She slept 10:30 last night until 4am!! Woot woot!! Im sure its a one off but fx


----------



## kittykat7210

This is he as requested, we don't get to pick him up until next week though! He's a it older than standard kitten age but he's still adorable and quite small!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Fern81

Aaawww kitty he is gawjus!!! I LOVE cats. Mine are my babies and sleep in my arms lol. Enjoy your little OJ from next week!

Claire- gl with the cluster feeding it sounds hectic.

Green- glad your boys are doing well. Just 4 more months for us...!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG KIT TEHHHH!!! It's official, i'm jealous! Ugh I want one again! Maybe I can convince hubs down the road to get one that doesn't shed. My uncle had two Rexs and they were so sweet and soft, and didn't shed. 

Dobs, with such a tame period I think it's safe to say you def did not have a c/p. I always wanted a second but i'll tell ya, I felt really relieved after we decided to go on a break. Well, ok, after the miscarriage (we decided before but caught that cycle anyway). So I can relate, thr lack of stress surrounding it is SUCH a nice relief.

J, i forgot to comment but grrrrrl, Dobs' pic ain't no anime, it's Powerpuff!

Still, sorry af showed but great to know you're cycle is as expected and the opk worked! Maybe now everything will expel and those tests will finally be blank.

I forget what else I was going to say.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- glad you are happy! 

Meh im not really a cat person. I think they are cute and I don't mind being around them but when I was growing up we never had cats as pets and never had an inside dog either. Of course DH has always had inside dogs and he wants to get one for our daughter. So I guess we will see when it actually happens.... Joy...

On the Ttc front my temp is still high for 12 dpo. It's not as high as yesterday but I also got up several times last night. Once to pee and then again to comfort daughter cause she woke up crying and finally I woke up with a Charlie horse in my leg that I had to stretch out. Either way it's still 98.0 this morning. So only a few more days and then I will test if my temp doesn't tank.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, my fingers are so crossed for you! Yeah, the dog will grow on you if it's sweet. Just consult your resident dog experts here first (me and J) and i'm sure we can recommend a breed that won't annoy the piss out of you! Mutts often have great personalities. I would steer clear of any small yippy dogs, like pomeranians, papillons, bichons, mini poodles, etc. No jack russells, unless you want something high energy. I love my French Bulldog mix, he's as sweet as can be and pretty smart. I love my boston terrier, but they are f'ing crazy, especially as puppies/adolescents. 

Is there a breed you had been thinking about? Size? Temperment? Grooming requirements? You have the ones that shed a ton and need to be brushed out a lot, ones that shed less, and ones that have hair instead of fur (like yorkies, shih tzus, poodles) but they need to be groomed every so often.

I could go on but i'll stop there lol


----------



## TexasRider

Lol no we haven't really talked about it much other than he wants to get her one. It wouldn't happen till summer anyway cause that's when I will be home a lot to be able to take it outside and stuff. Most likely a smaller one and probably a mutt to start with since she doesn't always like the dogs and cats she meets when we visit friends and family. I don't want to spend lots of $$ on a pure breed dog only for her to spaz out about it and not want to have a thing to do with it. I want a dog that doesn't shed a ton and prefer one that doesn't yip...


----------



## StillPraying

Tex definitely research breeds so if you get a mutt you can know about the breed traits that may show up. I don't personally recommend any form of terrier but that because i had a yorkie and unless you are home to train them they are a nightmare, and they have to be brushed every day unless you shave them. But omg i cant wait for you to teeessst!!!

Kitty oh goodness hes so cute!!

Gigs im honestly super relieved to have the not knowing over.

AFM....we may have to get rid of our kitty :cry: she wont stop peeing on things! Bathroom rugs, the couches, laundry pile, etc. Cat piss is awful and impossible to getvrid of the smell. DH is furious now because he already hates cats and this am i found pee on the couch when she already pissed on tge the other one just the other day :nope:


----------



## PrettyCow

Oh I'm an all animals person! We have two cats and two Great Danes and I always want more!! 

Still- one of our cats was doing the same thing for a while and we were trying everything to stop it! That's when we got her cat #2 and it almost stopped it completely. 

Question: has anyone had any weird symptoms or no symptoms before the BFP? Maybe I'm just exhausted from the week and it's totally normal to be crying at the blind auditions on "the voice"...


----------



## StillPraying

Pretty i love great danes!! Such beeeyuuuuttiiifull doggies! I mentioned what you said to dh and he said yeah but if we get another and it doesnt stop we're stuck with 2 cats. :nope:
Awww i hope thats a symptom for you!!!


----------



## PrettyCow

Honestly my brain says it didn't happen this week and I told myself not to get excited at anything, but that's not going so well. Got a BFN yesterday, &' not going to test again until Monday (maybe)


----------



## Jezika

Still - sorry to hear your kitty is peeing everywhere. Do you have any idea why she's doing this? Could she be sick? Under stress? Did you try the feliway diffuser thing? Is her litter tray not "clean enough"? Sorry if you've mentioned before. I've had a tonne of fosters and have had this happen a few ties. I also gave one of the kittens I fostered a few years ago to my mum, and while he was fine using the litter tray in my tiny apartment, he started peeing in all sorts of places in her huge house, starting with the bath and then progressing to beds (the worst!!!) and rugs when he was stopped from going in the bath. Ruling out any medical conditions, she'd put him in the (large) bathroom) overnight with an empty litter tray and he seemed to be fine peeing in there and pooing in the normal one (weird, I know). Then she'd let him out during the day and monitor him, but sometimes he'd still pee on a rug or carpet in the basement. Interestingly, they moved house after about four years and now he doesn't do this at all in the new house. Mum thinks maybe because he could smell so many other cats in the old area and it stressed him out. Anyway, it's definitely super frustrating when it happens and also sad because apparently it's the number one reason people give pets up, which I do get, 'cause it can drive you crazy. Sorry for the essay!

Gigs - I had missed your post about the u/s fail. How bloody frustrating! I'm glad it looks like you're getting it sorted, though. Did you already mention when the *actual* one with happen? Also, I wish I could give you one of my cats. He's so beautiful and super cuddly but a REAL handful, I think because he's understimulated in our apartment. I always say he'd make a great farm cat with all his energy and curiosity (though may not be good news for poultry). We're trying to find someone to take him just for while Matilda is tiny because it's hard enough keeping up with him and his cheeky behaviour as it is.

Future - I tried to get a doppler but for some reason it seemed impossible getting one here, other than a rental place that I felt charged too much. I'm glad I didn't in the end because I think I would've been unhealthily obsessed with it and it would've stressed me out more.

Tex - FX your great chart suggest exciting things! As for dogs, I LOVE mutts. I remember when I was in Hungary recently and loving seeing all sorts of mixes of dogs. They looked so interesting. Here everyone seems to have a pure breed so you just see the same kind of dogs everywhere.

Kitty - Congrats on Kitty! OJ is an awesome name. Can't wait to see pics when you have him. If I had my way I'd have a giant house filled with cats.

Dobs - Glad you're in a better place <3

Green - hang in there! Before you know it, you'll be free from work and can devote yourself to two perfect little boys that you and DH created.

Gotta run, but <3 to everyone else


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I had one pregnancy where I had symptoms two days before. I got a stabbing pain that felt like I was jabbed with a hot sewing needle right in my uterus. I went on ttc boards to ask if it was implantation and got lit up by bitchy people saying you can't feel implant/ovulation cramping (I mentioned I felt cramps about 6 hours after bd that I thought was o). I started getting nausea that night and hard the next night/morning after but kept getting bfns. Then they lit me up saying you can't feel symptoms that early (the pain was 6 days past bd and throwing up feeding my dogs was 9 days passed). But lo and behold I shut them up pretty quickly when I came back that afternoon with a clear frer line, a yes on a gold digital, and a beta of 7. Everyone here was supportive and helpful but man the ladies on the bump are cranky. I get ttc brings out the worst in me but still. No need for that.

Kitty I love him!!! He looks like the kitten I fostered!!! Ugh I loved that cat. My brother bottle fed him at night for me and I bottle fed him during the day. I introduced him to solid foods and taught him to use a litter box and how to cover his little dooty with sand when he was done. Named him Kii short for Kawaii Ii or cute flame. The adoptive parents declawed him and changed his name literally the two things I asked them not to do.....

Tex definitely keeping FXed. They did a study where they measured oxytocin levels in dogs and cats when around their owners. Dogs literally do love their owner more. Lol. I read it on iflscience the other day

CB thanks for explaining and woot for sleep!!! Hoping it's the start of her sleeping through the night!

Still how long have you had the cat? Has the peeing been on since you got her? I would google and try some solutions. You may have to treat her like a puppy. When I first got my kitten we had to quarantine her to the back room. It was like walkin kid sized with a bathroom connected. Luckily where our gaming tv and computer was so I spent most of my day there anyway lol. But mine didn't have litter issues like most cats do. But I guess the idea is to watch them until they reliably go on the box before opening up the rest of the house. I also had an ex whose cat refused to use the box is it was dirty at all. So he went once then would go everywhere in the basement until it was cleaned again. But yeah google it and I'm sure there are ways to retrain. Going back to my kitten I used to let him explore within arms reach and anytime he went to pee I scooped him up and in the box he went and I would literally take his paw and cover it. Only took a day before he'd jump into the box on his own. I had to watch him anyway because my cat haaaaaated him lol definitely jealous they never fought once when he moved across the street but while he lived with us haaaaate


----------



## StillPraying

We've had her for over 2 years. She never did this in our first house but in our second she did but i had a newborn at the time and her box was way too dirty. Now in this apartment shes doing it again and her box isnt dirty. She goes in her box but will randomly go elsewhere! However the lady above us has like 5 cats. Ive been googling and dh agreed to try a few things before getting rid of her, but i only have until the 15th because we are moving to a new house and he says if she does it in the new house (yay no more apartment! ) she's gone :cry:


----------



## FutureMrs

Texas your chart looks fabulous!!

Sorry about your kitty still, hopefully you can figure something out. Ps congrats on the house!

Sorry things have been stressful green but glad your hubs is so supportive!
 
J have you tested?!

Enjoy your weekend ladies :)


----------



## pacificlove

Still, the only effective product to get rid of cat urine smell is called nature's miracle. It's a natural enzyme that breaks down the pee. 

Cb, I never found a comparable job here (remember we moved provinces this spring), most of them would pay me half of what I made in the other province. So for now, I don't work, thank God I have a supportive hubby ;)

Kitty, OJ looks adorable, congratulations on the new addition! Hubby came with a love for orange long haired male cats.. hence ours but a female. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl is that the red sorry bottle?! Omfg I love it! Everything else either smells awful after or doesn't get rid of the stain. I swear by nature's miracle!

Still could be stress from changing locations/changing family status. Moving into a quieter, bigger space might be ok or might be worse. My cat went to indoor only when we moved into a condo. Idk what it was about that place but she become overly paranoid. I hope it all works out and you can keep her!


----------



## JLM73

Gahh Hubs is on the Man rag again today...keepsdoing stupid lil shit...
I am off to sneak a test and start Wontons Soup dinner...


----------



## JLM73

NOTHING spectacular for 10-11. Dpo....
 



Attached Files:







20160924_124424-1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 16









20160924_161935-1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 13









20160924_161940-1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm, not seeing it now :( maybe a little on the first pic


----------



## FutureMrs

J I also see it on the top test, nothing on the not the others though! Sorry love :(


----------



## gigglebox

Ok now that's on the ipad i see something ver obvious in the center pic :-k

So it looks like bread, cheese, and cream is all i can stomach right now. Fantastic. So mich for not wanting to be a sausage like i ended up last time. Blahhh.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I feel you.. Have such an aversion to all things healthy lol. I generally live off chicken and salads and the idea of eating chicken makes me want to die.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry might be another brand? Nature's miracle comes in a red/white bottle and red/white label unless they changed it in the last few years ;)
When my parents moved into their house 13 years ago we could smell cat urine Everytime the sun shone through a certain window. We narrowed the source down to one spot and mom tried all her housewife techniques to get rid of it, nothing worked. We were just about to rip up the carpet when the pet store suggested nature's miracle. Smell has been gone since!

Btw, once a cat has peed in a spot, it will keep going back to that "toilet". You'll have to illuminate the smell of it in order to tell a cat "not a toilet spot". 

J, I can't really see it.. what's it look like in real life?

Tex, fx for you!! You are my kind of girl waiting to test until after af is due ;) I tested cd34 I think when I only. Once had a 33 day cycle. 

AFM, sore now.. finished this round of making firewood. I split the rest of what hubby had bucked last week and then we stacked it all into the wood shed. Filled my truck bed 2 1/2 times... First two times almost overflowing full.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww gigs you look fabulous so even if you were a sausage with des (which I don't believe) you look fantastic in your duck videos so even if you sausage this time too (which I also don't believe) you will still look amaze balls.

But I do love me some cheese and bread. I would live off of it if I could mmmmm cheese and bread. Drool

J I see something in the middle and last test. Sorry hubs is man rag time. I'm also on an iPad and that middle one seemed pretty obvious to me right away it caught my eye


----------



## Breeaa

Is. even a while since I've checked in! Wow, seems like a lot has happened

Dobs, hugs! I'm glad you're happier. Ttc is very stressful. I think it's good you're no longer trying for the moment. Who knows how you'll feel in a year or so. 

Omg kitty! Your new kitty is soooo cute!!!! 

Still-Natures miracle or whatever it's called works great. My damn kids locked the cat door once and ours peed on the couch, it was the only thing that worked and now we can't tell there was ever pee there. Poor kitty tried waking us up several times that night and we thought she was just bekng a pain. She held it all night before going on the couch the following morning. I still feel bad. Lol 
*Try taking kitty to vet! Sometimes peeing in other places can mean UTI or something else.*


CB, having the opposite issues. lol isn't eating enough and my boobies are so engorged most of the day. Painnnn

To everybody else, I hope you're all doing well! Hope we see more bfps and ultrasounds! Pretty soon we will see more babies!

Campn, hope you and Juliette are doing well! <3

Ailee is getting chunky. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeeeeah this one :). Love it! Been using it for about 5 years now :). We have the occasional revenge pee if I don't get up to let them out
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, that's the stuff! Haha, guess it comes in a red bottle in the US! 

And to whoever was deciding on getting a puppy, yes there will be accidents while housetraining, definitely have a bottle handy ;)


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> Aww gigs you look fabulous so even if you were a sausage with des (which I don't believe) you look fantastic in your duck videos so even if you sausage this time too (which I also don't believe) you will still look amaze balls.
> 
> But I do love me some cheese and bread. I would live off of it if I could mmmmm cheese and bread. Drool
> 
> J I see something in the middle and last test. Sorry hubs is man rag time. I'm also on an iPad and that middle one seemed pretty obvious to me right away it caught my eye

I promise you i was HUGE. I showed pics (me in labor) to my brutally honest friend who said it didn't look like me, then said i looked like a sumo wrestler! Lol! I gained 60lbs with that pregnancy but i was sooooo swollen, a good amount of it was water weight. After birth and settling back into home life, i only gained about 20. The rest of the 40lbs was all baby and fluids.


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks ladies ill try that stuff. She just went to the vet, so no uti etc. She doesnt pee in the same spots so i think its the cat ladys collection upstairs making her crazy.

This is the period from hell. Im in so much pain and bleeding enough to feed an army of vampires. I saw my grandparents and aunt today, one glass of wine and i was buzzed and still in pain. Oh and to top it off, dh doesnt want to ttc "right now". Which is code for i just don't want to tell you no. His reason? "Lets just get moved in and then we can have this conversation" yeah....last time he said that i didnt get him to try again until a fucking year later. Im a mess right now.


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww... Maybe DH is just rattled and hurt from the mc? I know after my MCs I was always ready to try right away, and even though DH agreed to, I think he wasn't in it mentally that first cycle like I was. Hopefully he'll get on board!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man so took me to endless apps at Friday's and I got three drinks. The buzz is real


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs! We need more drunk texts! 

Poor des woke me up, he sounds like shit :( it's been a few weeks since his last illness so we're overdue (thanks preschool!). Now of course i'm terrified i'm getting it. I feel the slightest sorness in my throat and my lymph nodes def feel swollen, however they aren't painful...

Still, sounds to me like he may be grieving and maybe isn't ready for actively trying again yet. Perhaps a firm, "i need to have this conversation sooner rather than later" is in order. Try to be understanding if he needs a break, but kindly remind him that you'd still be well on your way to a baby if the loss didn't happen, plus he now has another 9 months from conception to get used to the idea if he's not feeling ready immediately. Sorry you're going through this!

I woke up from a dream where we had a gender reveal party and the baby was a boy (a guest held up a card that just said, "xy"--significant because that's how i found out with my son, an email from my dr that just said "xy means boy!"...but that's a story for another day). I started to cry because i was so convinced i was having a girl. And now that i'm awake, and even though i had a dream it is a boy, i guess i'm still "feeling" girl. I was really strongly at first, but it kind of faded, and i'm feeling like it again now. I told hubs about this before, you know what he says? "That's because you're having one of each" lmao! He is really set on twins lol


----------



## StillPraying

Brea are you pumping at all? Dd2 was that way so i pumped after each feeding to get the excess out. Made it so much better, plus i got a lovely freezer stash of milk built up!!

Dobbles wish i woulda drank more wine and gotten on your level lol

Gigs your dhs answer is the best comeback ever. Im gonna die laughing if hes right!

Im just going to leave it alone for now. Im so emotionally drained. Im chalking October up to a no go and just gonna have a pity party over here with my chocolate milk. Give myself a night of feeling sorry for myself that i should be 20 weeks pregnant and not dealing with any of this shit.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: sometimes with pregnancy, babies, and loss, you just have to do what you can to survive. You drink the shit outta that choco milk, gurl.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still, I hope you mean adult chocolate milk and mixed that shit with some Kahlua! That looks misspelled. Anyway I'm sorry. Hugs. I know exactly what you mean though. It gets easier with time but it feels like a chip is missing. Just last night SO made a passing comment about my empty rooms and how I may as well gotten a one bedroom on the other side of the bay... I was like dude don't even finish that train of thought 

Gigs 60lbs or not you look fab. And omg if you do have twins I would love to see hubs reaction lol. Still feeling girly for you

Btw bree glad you popped in! <3 you

As for drinky texts considering how strong my drinks were I was a big disappointed. I got buzzed really fast (empty tummy so I was half a drink in and feeling it) but it faded really fast. Like by the time I got home I wasn't feeling it. Also AF flow slowed which is weird because booze is a diuretic and always makes my flow heavier. She was wear a loner yesterday and no pad overnight. Other weird thing I wipe and still get bright red blood, so if I'm bleeding why is nothing making it's way to the pad/underwear?  guys are so lucky lol


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- poor Des! My daughter has a nasty runny nose but so far nothing else has come of it. I hope he feels better fast 

You guys my temp is still up! So either my chart is teasing me or this could be it! I've been charting since January and I've never had a chart do this before.....


----------



## Michellebelle

Fx Texas! I can't remember, when are you planning to test if your temps stay high?

I got a positive opk FINALLY. I'm ready to get my BD on!


----------



## FutureMrs

Still girl you have been so incredibly strong it honestly amazes me, and so supportive of everyone else despite what you've been through. I'm thinking of you girl! I am sure your Dh will change his mind and you'll be preggo in no time, your in my thoughts!

Texs when will you test!


----------



## TexasRider

If it's up tmrw at 14dpo I will test. And by up I mean around 97.9ish since that's where it's been for the last few days. If it goes below that then I won't bother to test. I hope this is it!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

gigglebox said:


> Hey, who was it on here who had the pica issue and was eating sponges? Any update on that?


Hah gigs that would be me! Still at it unfortunately - eating about a sponge or two a day, and I don't mean chewing them, I eat the whole thing including the green fuzzy bit! My teeth have officialy had it after last pregnancy of sponge eating and again this pregnancy, I've taken big chips out of my teeth I'm dreading going to the dentist! At least I know in a few weeks time I'll never think of a bloody sponge again!!! 

FUTURE - re: dopplers, YES! Love them!! Just don't buy one too early so you can't be tempted panic yourself, anything from 11 weeks plus I'd say is a good idea! There's been times even now when bumps quiet and I pop the Doppler on and it's so lovely to here, it also seems to get her moving to, so with hearing her heartbeat and usually a big kick to get it off her- they definitely have my approval! 

Tex- your patience amazes me! Your chart looks so promising! Do you use OPKs along side temping? Can I ask how old ur daughter is? X

Gigs- wow! To be CHARGED for an u/s appt then not get an U/S that literally takes the biscuit! I thankfully haven't suffered a loss yet, but I feel your anxiety problems, every pregnancy I've always had a scan around 6 weeks, then paid for lots of private scans in between x I hope u get a scan soon! It's hard to believe that pink line until you've seen it on screen! - oh and you seem like abit of a dog expert? We have an almost 6yr old female miniature dachshund...I ADORE her and love cuddling her but she STINKS! Like really stinks! Can you reccomend any remedies (shampoos, toothpaste, cleaning regimes etc?) I would like to snuggle up with my Woofney this winter without a peg on my nose please!! X


----------



## TexasRider

Keep- she's 4. Will be 5 in March. Yes I use opks too. But I reliably O these days on cd13 or 14 so I don't bother to test until like cd12. 

Believe me I want to test I'm just not wanting to see a bfn so I wait as long as possible to test since my temps usually tell me when AF is on her way but so far this cycle it hasn't dropped since I Od. Usually by now my temp is declining instead of holding steady.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex exciting! Hope this is it! I can only see your last cycle chart for some odd reason but I see what you mean that one declined at 12dpo. FXed!

Michelle yay for positive opk!

Gigs forgot to say so sorry Des is sick again. I would talk to his daycare about how frequently he is coming home sick... I know places like preschool and school are germ factories but they need to do a better job keeping sick kids at home and sterilizing things. He should not be getting sick every couple weeks. Any time a kid complains of not feeling well, I immediately have their temp taken. If they have a fever they go home and I wipe down their desk myself and have the other kids wipe down their desks. Hope you don't catch it!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry ladies, was so far behind I wasn't ignoring the newer posts just had to post before I forgot my replies to the stuff I had just read ten pages back lol

Kitty- beautiful putty cat! I love ginger cats! interesting fact about gingers mainly being boys? Never knew that! (Sorry forgot who it was)

Big HELLO  to the new ladies!! 

Aw tex your LG is close in age to mine (she'll be 5 on the 8th Dec) so has ur LG just started school this September? I love that u can hold out testing! And I like ur view on it, my glass is always half empty so I tested early as I'm a negative nancy and don't want to get my hopes up so like to know either way, not sure that warrants the 6dpo cheapies I used to burn through! Lol

CB - omg BFing! God I forgot how much they literally are hanging off your boobies! Does Nuala take a dummy? Because I exclusively BF with my youngest daisy, she would NOT take anything artificial (dummies, bottles, sippy cups etc) I planned to BF for 6 months, that goal moved when she would point blank refuse the teat on a bottle, ok - I'll give you to 12 months little Madame then it's no more boozum for you! (We ended up getting to 2 & half years old and she was still on my boobe!) friends and family who knew thought I was weird, I would have thought it was weird if someone said that to me, but she was my Daisy, and that was our special 'cuddle' time, and I was honestly sad the last few times I fed her, knowing we had to stop! she's now almost 3 and still snuggles into my boobes, I'm petrified about BFing bump that I will upset daisy :-(

J- I just want to say I totally admire you, all the advice you give, and what a totally strong woman you are! Love ur posts! X

Still- my heart breaks for you, I'm so sorry about OHs fears, to be honest my girls dad was never on board with TTC, I've just never mentioned OPKs or 'ovulation' to him before- he knew I wasn't on the pill, but he just didn't know each time he was getting so lucky that week cos it was my fertile period! Lol- I think something's about our bodies I like to leave for these forums where I can go into as much gross detail as I like! Lol 

Erm brea- congrats on making the most beautiful baby girl ever, like seriously! She's adorable! I love your avatars what a little beauty x


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, is it her coat or breath that stinks? Coat is easy, just give her a bath with good smelling dog shampoo. I sometimes use good smelling dandruff shampoo on my dog since, sad to say, the stuff is usually tested on animals anyway :/ just be careful around her face so as not to get soap in her eyes. The breath thing is a little trickier. You can try tooth paste but she probably needs a professional cleaning and then maintenance with dog toothpaste at home there after. You can of course try it at home first so you're not spending a ton at the vet if you don't have to.

Now the vet will tell you the dog SHOULD have a pro cleaning anyway...bad teeth can lead to poor health problems as bacteria is swallowed and distributed internally...but that's obviously up to your discretion. 

Tex, i'm about to go chart stalk you. I reeaally hope this is it this time!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and des woke up totally fine. He coughed once and that was it :shrug:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

AFM - sorry I don't pop in a lot, but when i do I like to post like 10 things and hog the thread! Lol- I do read everything though x

Had midwife on Friday (bumps being measuring perfect everytime 32w at 32w appt, then 34w at my 34w appt and just measured 36w at my 36w appt) she had a good feel and said Yep she's head down and that's her bum sticking out just under ur ribs (which is what it feels like to me too) but then pulled out the Doppler and HB was so faint down in my pelvis, but then very loud and clear up high by my ribs- which she said was odd and now concerned that she may be breech, so waiting on appt for a scan- so preying she's head down! I do NOT want a section at all! I'm a single parent to my 3yr old & almost 5yr old, I have to lift them out of the bath, car seats, daily and get them to school everyday Hoover etc, I literally cannot have a section! X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs- ahh thanks for the advice, it's abit of both! I took her to a pamper place, glands done, nails trimmed, and scale and polish on her teeth (well the doggy version) but the vet said she really struggled to clean the teeth she was nervous so she couldn't do it! I think her long floppy ears aren't helping x


----------



## JLM73

OMG ....i have felt like worn out nauseated dog shit, since ystrdy:( to top it off ,i literally listened to hubs snooooore for 8 hrs straight, got not a lick of sleep. ...so add a side of fresh cow manure to the aforementioned pile....I'm crampy too.
Sorry about the crap pics, but hopefully there is reason for how i feel. ....i dont even wanna THINK about food. ..makes it hard to do meal prep. ...:sick:
Puked bile and acid 4 times so far just sipping juice. ...headache from hell too....
 



Attached Files:







20160925_111242-1.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 15









20160925_114513-1.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 13









20160925_114521-1.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 10









20160925_111238-1.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## TexasRider

I took screen shots of the previous 2 charts before the 2 that show up
On my FF acct I don't know why it only shows 2. Maybe cause I don't have the pod membership?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TexasRider

Anyway both are posted not sure what order they posted but now you should be able to see all my charts from this summer when I started drinking the women's energy tea to help my horomones.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

Sorry for more I didn't label them so I'm really not sure which is which the top two are newest and my phone keeps duplicating them for some reason

**the single test strip is ystrdys
 



Attached Files:







20160925_111148-1.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









20160924_161940-1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5









20160925_111228-1.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5









20160925_111238-1.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs i wish it was adult chocolate milk lol but honestly im afraid if i get drunk ill really have a melt down. Glad AF is being chill, i suspect the witch is too busy trying to kill me to bother you much :haha:

Tex omg cant wait for you to teeessst :happydance: and what is this woman's tea?

Michelle woohoo get to bding :sex: 

Keeps omg eating sponges? Lol my aunt ate sidewalk chalk:wacko: and my dd1 is also close age, she'll be 5 in January. Hope your dd isnt breach but she still has time to move over!

Gigs glad des isnt sick! My daycare had a confirmed case of hand foot and mouth going around :sick: so far my girls haven't gotten it fx 

J sorry you're feeling shitty, but fx its cuz you're pregos!! I feel like I see something but its not completely obvious yet. How many dpo?


AFM im just angry and taking it all out on dh. Just seeing him pisses me off. I'm tired of his not talking about shit and having no idea wtf he wants because he wont talk about ANYTHING. Like get the fuck over yourself and being too scared to talk about anything. Im done with it.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm just seeing the haze j, but i'm on my phone. What are you seeing IRL? 

Still, you definitely need to talk to him or that resentment is just going to grow.


----------



## pacificlove

Still, fx your hubby gets his shit together.

J, I'll have to look at your tests later to spot the line. Fx you aren't coming down with the flue, it's the season :(

Michelle, yay, happy bding! Lol

Keeps, like gigs said, you'll have to determine the source of the smell. Mouth may be the harder fix. Coat you can look at short term solutions such as baths. Could also be a food issue. My dog is on a good quality food and has never stunk or needed a bath in his nearly 8 years. 
I compare pet food to our food, cheap Walmart brands are like McDonald's, they fill us quickly for little money, give us a sugar rush and make us feel like sh!t after. If I do it too it too often, my skin suffers


----------



## JLM73

*Still* I'm 11dpo per ff, hoping something comes glaring soon as 11dpo is shipped to be the most common bfp day. ...
Also, still can't eat, and feel like dog shit. ...so taking an ambien nap after DS gets picked up,in exhausted! 
And really sorry your DH is being and Ass! Some days mine is in jack Russell annoying play mode when i CLEARLY don't feel well, and am glaring at him:roll:
Today he decided the look of death warmed over MUST mean i felt like being jabbed in the ribs on the couch, when i JUST came from puking grrrr....now vape clouds in the face :growlmad:
Seriously? ?
Big self centered kids. ...

*Keep* in my experience small dog breeds teeth go bad earlier :(
My 3.5 lb show chihuahua literally had tartar ENCRUSTED on all his teeth by 4, and later the next owner had them all pulled, so it didn't affect the jaw bone! 
Lil guy never complained, but I'm sure hard food hurt! 
*Gigs*addressed the foods part for bad breath, but fuzz butts also get skin/body odor from some foods, supplements, table scraps etc usually stinky farts too bleh lol

*Tex* your chart is F-ing AWESOME! can't wait for your BFP pic !! 

Afm I can def see the pink on this morning's fmu and smu, stashed them and downplaying as hubs is here, and he nevvvvvver sees squinters or faints. Typical man brain expecting line to match control from get go:roll:
I'm gonna take another layer tonight, 12 hrs apart...hate that ifinalllly see something only 2 days from af due....been there, done that


----------



## JLM73

*Keep* also forgot i rarely have to bathe my dog
But when i go i use baby shampoo, as the no tears and gentle formula is safe for them, eyes etc,oh and some uber good smells! 

*Gigs * IRL it's a very faint pink line just above the card reader marking arrow....i like that card!


----------



## TexasRider

Still this is the tea. It has dong quai and nettle leaf and some other stuff in it that is supposed to help regulate the females system. Since I've started drinking it I've noticed more ewcm and better temp shift for O and more stable Temps both post O and pre O. So I guess it's working. I ran out earlier this week and haven't went to the health food store to get my next few boxes yet since I don't think you are supposed to drink it if you are pregnant. So I was going to wait for the temp drop of doom to show up before I bought some more...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JLM73

Not sure these at much better but i needed something to relieve the annoyance of hub ducking to hide out in MY bathroom knowing mom is being annoying and that i don't feel well:growlmad:
Seriously like go sit in the closet scrolling your iphone!!! DON'T take up a sock woman's toilet! !
 



Attached Files:







20160925_141813-1.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 12









20160925_141822-1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11









20160925_141827-1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6









20160925_141831-1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

Soooo can't wait for tomorrow's fmu... these ics dry horrible! No line retention! !
Here's dry picsof that last one roll on tomorro for real fmu.....course if it's just this faint on what should be 12dpo....i will scream. ..
 



Attached Files:







20160925_161608-1.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 2









20160925_161605-1.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8









20160925_161600-1.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









20160925_161532-1.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: even negs aren't impressive, sorry had to save to comp before making negs...best 2 I think


----------



## gigglebox

J, i'm only one my phone so i'll have to have a proper look later on the ipad.

Keeps, did you talk to you dr about the sponges? Also, i'm just really curious, how did things go down the first time you tried it? Like, what in you knew that a aponge was what you were craving? How did the thought process go?

Also, hubs is now having second thoughts about not knowing the baby's sex. He's wondering if i want to do a reveal party


----------



## FutureMrs

What are you thinking gigs? Did you what to know?

J I see the haze still, I hope you get something definitive tomorrow!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yes, i absolutely want to know. I don't want to risk gender disappointment they days he's born


----------



## FutureMrs

I feel you my hubby wants a boy so badly, here's hoping!


----------



## JLM73

I hope I get a clear bfp tomoro too:brat:
Itaken 2 ambien over 6 hrs, and NOT even a damn NAP!
This isBS, I soooo need some sleep...
Since I finally managed to hold down some water,and ravioli...like 3 mini ones :roll: and dog is all set, I JUST wannnna sleeeeeep
Gave up for now, and am streaming season 1 of True Detective with Matt Mcconaughey and Woody Harrelson- it's really good!


----------



## pacificlove

Fx for you j! 

I read but didn't retain anything else I just read. Hmm..

So instead, Friday was mw day, bump measured 32 1/2 weeks at 32+6. Close enough I guess. Hubby came home early, so he could come too for the first time in months. Next week is ultrasound and hubby asked the mw if they could tell us the gender then. So apparently they won't just look at the placenta like they are supposed to but they'll look at everything. Full report on growth, fluid, etc. Got him excited. 
Also the mw keeps mixing us up with where I want to give birth. She keeps saying and even wrote in her notes home birth, when my plan and words have always been midwife center. We've discussed this before. Anyway, my mind is open, because if baby decides to come quickly and at night, I'll be giving birth at home anyway. We live on a small island.

Hubby replaced the window in the office today, practice for replacing the baby room window. Whoever installed it in the 50's sure did a hack job. For now the new window is in, just needs the trim work done. Oh and the glass broke too during the taking out portion.


----------



## pacificlove

One more selfish post, I had 3 friends and family members request bump pictures this week. 
Since we haven't even announced on social media, here is the picture I'll be sharing tomorrow. Taken at 33+1.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160925_172238.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific
Great news!!* Alove the dual hand belly pic ahhh!

*Gigs* finally remembered to point out your occasional Freudian ref to baby as "he"
lol, i still feel :pink: for ya!


----------



## gigglebox

J, that's because there'll be no GD to "get over" if it's a she, haha. But i'm feeling girl too...will really be having a time of things if i'm wrong. But i'll get over it. Ultimately i just want whatever will be best for Des, so i'll leave it in fate's hands and just have faith i'm given what i need, not what i want.

Pl, cute bump pic! Hubs always say that construction workers on homes just slap stuff together, then hide all the shoddy work with trim. Definitely accurate in our experience with both homes.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, so agree with you! Both of the homes we have owned now have had bad work hidden behind trim.
Since hubby and I both aren't married to this home, I have a feeling we may be moving again in a few years. 
Maybe we'll find our dream property next and built our one home.


----------



## kittykat7210

Goddamn it, I'm so annoyed, apparently (according to FF) I ovulated on Friday XD CD 23 which is WAY earlier than it has been for the last few months which means I am not pregnant this cycle, due to NO sex occurring at all!!


----------



## TexasRider

So... Tested this morning and it's bfn.... So disappointed. I will post a pic in a second.... Either my O date is wrong or my temp drop is coming tmrw. Or I need a different test. I used a Walmart cheapie but on 14dpo you would think it would be accurate...


----------



## TexasRider

Here is the test.... White as fresh fallen snow...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* :-k I know I have used those soooooo many times, but I swear I see the infamous :haze: right where the T is....Those are no where as sesnsitive as a frer!
Most list them as 50miu, uness your barcode on pkg spec says 25miu.
Last I recall Wally stopped adding the miu info...
when in doubt FRER it out :hugs:
Your temp is still in the nice high range :plane:


----------



## JLM73

*Kit* Can't see yer chart, but FF is not the end all be all- trust me after 7 years of using it LMAO.
I am regular as F without supps, and I still have had to force CHs on a good few charts :hugs:
Really hope yours is off, ...did you do opks?
I trust them over FF computing irreg cycles ANY day!

*Gigs* I hear ya on the gend disap. I really have lucked out with my 3 using gender sway - got what I tried for each time. This time would be a toss up with DH as we are just getn it in before true +opkAND thereafter till temp jump- not to mention the recent new supps etc.
Truly I would have GD if I have a GIRL! Reason being is I have been there don that thru 2 marriages, and despite my FIRM rule of boys and girls be raised with the same rules and firmness...men always melt and cave easier for little girls, which makes ME the bitch for just trying to enforce the rules we already set:growlmad:
Not to mention teen boys have bee waaaaay easier than worrying about girls in this day and age...and thank goodness my girl is sweet laid back - not a fashin freak etc ugh. SAved tons there!
Most my friends have girls, so they are always pulling their hair out for all the screeching screaming all day, and asking me HOW I keep managing boys :haha:
I was gonna yellow it out with hubs, but 1- we both wanna know and 2- after watching a few movies with little girls battibg eyes and the dads caving like wet paper bags....he said AHHH! I wanna Gurrrll!.
:roll: yea....that would def be gender disappointment for me.
Off to go pee on something...I had to take a 2nd round of my sleep meds last night just to stay asleep 3/4 the night and I'm still up early as hell.
Glad my temp is UP tho if nothing else. Been sweating all night ugh so need a shower...

Where fore art thou Lady*Janis*?? Hope you are ok!


----------



## Michellebelle

Tex, was soooo expecting to login and see your BFP. I think you need to try a different test. Your chart still looks too good.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, i totally see the haze J's talking about :-k you don't see it irl? This reminds me of the line on dob's test that time she was like "bfn" and i was like, "grrrl, there's a line on that". I'm seeing it...

And j, i see it on yours too now that i'm on the ipad. I'm glad you're up early! Maybe i can see your test before i get DS out of bed! And i get ya on the girls. My hubs take no bs from anyone and has a bit of an empathy problem, so i don't think he'd be soft with a girl at all. In fact, he'd probably make it his goal to toughen her up and give her some "manly" skills, like car maintenance, gun handling, etc.


----------



## JLM73

Grrr I see even LESS this a.m....i accidently dipped the 1st IC too deep so had to use up a 2nd...and other than the same VERY pink haze- which only photos as a shadow NADA! pissing me off as I def expected to seeeee a nice line by now 12/13 dpo...
I'll add pics to this post in a sec...using laptop and phone has pics...
**Top test is ystrdys, bottom 2 todays fmu
 



Attached Files:







20160926_073003-1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 4









20160926_073013-1.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4









20160926_073257-1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 5









12neg3.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Aww j i'm sorry :( we're due for a bfp, really thought one or both of you would get it :(

Although tex is still in the air in my book


----------



## TexasRider

When I zoom in on my pic maybe I see something??? Or maybe it's just cause I want to see it. 

Anyway I gotta go buy some tampons today and I will pick up a pack of frer too and if my
Temp is up tmrw I will use a frer instead of the damn Wally cheapie... I'm such a cheapskate lol


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* Just found a First Signal wally new under my sink
They are showing as 50 miu :roll:
And in their opinion, "use as early as first day of missed period" = day AFTER your period was due , so I still think frer is the key for you. Some ppl don't have betas of 50 for several days after missed period!
CYA factor I say on their end...
I think *Gigs *had near nothing on her Wally compared to frer??

AFM- just realized FF has had m:e on friggin FAM mode AGAIN which I have to change every damn month now :growlmad:
So I switched back to advanced and it puts my O date where I suspected- The USUAL 13 dpo, so I am 13 dpo today :(
Only good signs is I felt great, took the dog out for a 5 min slow walk, and by the time I came in I am dizzy, and felt like dog sh*t again...
Figured I def need to eat as I had almost nothing ystrdy, and dbl sleep meds surely hanging over.
As soon as I planned some nice eggs, then started feeling dizzy, and decided Quick cereal, with minimal milk so I can test with smu later and literally ONE spoon in :sick: instant nausea, even had a hot flash and broke out sweating...OMG feel sooo much worse now...and to top it off I've sneezed twice ( allergies) and doubled over as I get a stabbing pain near left ovary....going to lay in front of the fan...dying a slow death...


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry J :( that sounds miserable.


----------



## FutureMrs

Texas charts still looking great so fx! That's gotta mean something!!

J I hope you get some answers in the next couple days! We definitely should see a BFP around here soon!


----------



## StillPraying

PL lovely bump picture! I always wanted to do cute pics like that! Oooooo are you going to find out gender then? I'm terrified of home birth lol 

Gigs I feel ya on GD. If ever I convince dh to ttc again we will have to try to gender sway because if we got another girl I think his disappointment would destroy me!

Tex I for sure see something on that test but what j said is so true. I thought I had a bfn Cuz of cheapies but then had positives with frer! Definitely retest. 

J sorry or maybe not sorry you are still feeling sick lol since you had more than one positive opk how do you know which day was O?


----------



## TexasRider

Some of my friends on a FB group tweaked my tests I will post them. I can only do 1 per post on my phone so it will be 2 pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## TexasRider

And here is the second one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gigglebox

Do you see it now?


----------



## TexasRider

I feel like I might see it. But honestly I think it's my eyes playing tricks lol. maybe its self preservation so I don't feel as bad if I get AF. But my hubs did ask me if I was sure I wasn't preggo after I started crying at a commercial last night...


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, I thought I saw the haze on the first pic ypu posted. Fx!!

J, hope you feel better soon!!

Still, I don't want to know gender, but hubby does ;) 
As for home birth, I may not have another option. Although the mw says first births are usually slow and we'll have lots of time to decide if it's time to leave. Between 11pm and 6 am the only way off island is via helicopter in a true emergency.


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* I def see it even MORE post tweaks!:dust:

*Still* your BBT shoots up the day after you O, so that's how I narrowed mine down, and where FF gives crosshairs...click the gthumbnail of my chart- or Tex's :winkwink:


----------



## StillPraying

PL is there a local midwife or someone who comes to assist or are you legit on your own?

J when is AF due?


----------



## pacificlove

Still, I have a midwife here on the island. I'll give that to this small island, we have family doctors (that are still taking clients which is a big one here in this province!) And a midwife. 
The midwife is going to be on vacation right around my due date, but she has assured me that she is available for the birth.:)


----------



## JLM73

Still dues today, I have a 13 day LP :(
been crampy today but no :witch: yet thankfully as I can NOT handle this along with the dizziness and migraine that have come back every time I exhert myself...
I fell like dog poo AGAIN, and mom being in squirrel brain mode is making me keep repeating things- then yelling them after 5-6 times Sooo not helping.
Seriously- she facebooks all F-ing day but suddenly comes ranting about a windows update! SO F-ing what?? Let it UPDATE! then she didn't understand what "put the tablet down and leave it alone!"
Then she insists the house will burn while we pick up DS if she leaves it charging
:saywhat: It's a BRAND NEW friggin tablet that she charges EVERY night...which is at 95% battery right now....seriously :gun:
To top the sundae with a rotten cherry Ex-Ass scheduled a mandatory mediation to try for full custody...YET AGAIN!
I'm so :gun: mode mentally atm.... they all need to go have a cup of STFU! Go sit in a corner somewhere and SIPPPPPP IT!!!! TOGETHER!!!


----------



## PrettyCow

JLM how long are your cycles? I did aFRER yesterday and got nothing. I'm due for AF either today or tomorrow. Last month was a 25 day cycle instead of 24 so we'll see. I'll probably test again in the morning if I still have no AF symptoms. 

Pacific what island are you on? And God bless your patience to not know the gender!!!


----------



## PrettyCow

Also, Tex, when is your AF due?


----------



## TexasRider

AF is due tmrw if my O date is correct. I am 14dpo today. And I have a 14day LP usually. But based off temps I could possibly only be only 13dpo but I doubt it. 

I was reading about doubling rates and i don't really understand it well. Someone care to enlighten? Lol I'm dumb today


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* hcg doubles every 48 Hours roughly so if you start at 2 which is perfectly capable then it would take 2 days to get to four , 2 more days to get to 8...some people naturally have 5 to begin with so you may start at 5 or higher which means it would show earlier on a test. 

*Pretty* I'm 26 days clockwork, 13 day LP , which is today so that means af due today for me


----------



## StillPraying

Tex HCG should double between 12-48 hours. So if you have a level of 5, in 48 hours it should at least be a 10. Some women's levels double faster than others. 

J how is he trying for custody again? Like on what grounds???

Pl that's good you'll have the midwife available!


----------



## TexasRider

Got it. So the fact that I didn't get a bfp on the Wally test with a sensitivity of 50 miu is no big deal then.So it could take a few more days for it show up.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex it makes sense that you didn't. Those aren't really very good for early testing unless you happen to be one of those whose HCG gets really high really fast


----------



## TexasRider

The only time I've ever gotten a positive was 15dpo with my daughter it was an obvious line but it was a frer and it was in the evening of the day my AF was supposed to show.


----------



## JLM73

Okay crappy as B&B deleted my entire post after I was trying to post new pics of the SMU test I took right before running out the door to get dear son comma don't have the patience to retype it all but I'll try to repost the pictures here too busy trying to find my wandering mother in Walmart. Fahh I'll do it at home


----------



## M&S+Bump

Quick post as going to cinema shortly but I'd say both Tex and J, you're still very much in! Those '10miu' strips showed zilch for me til 13dpo (frer clearly positive at 10dpo) they lie! Lol! And the walmart cheapy is really low sensitivity - remember how faint Janis's (I think?) was days past AF due. 

Feels weird to be happy that someone is sick (it's the worst thing in the world as far as I'm concerned) but the pukes sound like good symptoms!

I wanted a home birth with Nat but was talked out of it due to the problems the first time (never wanted to set foot in a hospital again and had panic attack the first couple of times had to go for monitoring as that was the first I'd been back to the maternity wing since Joe) - and I'm kinda glad after I saw the mess created by natural/pool birth :haha: the midwives clean up but still... was much nicer to just get out the pool and into a clean room and bed instead of having to worry about my floor or mattress!

Catch up later with all y'all! Away to watch zombies...


----------



## JLM73

Okay so very very sorry for the delay but you would not even believe how much dealing with 75 year old mom is worse than dealing with any tantrum-throwing two-year-old who hasn't had a nap in 3 days I literally have to repeat everything 6 times and she starts talking over me then doesn't understand why she doesn't know what the answer is the question she asked!:growlmad:
She has single-handedly doubled my blood pressure and manage to make a migraine hang on for an extra 5 hours!
Not to mention my cramping is like 5 times worse and I usually don't cramp before AF so every time I feel wet TMI sorry I keep wiping and thankfully have nothing but cm... and *Gigs* I totally understand you're starving but so nauseated you can't even begin to think of taking a bite out of anything so so hoping its preggers and not the side effects from the sleep medicine and the stupid migraine that won't go away....
Dog poo x 10.... sorry for any typos as I'm using voice text I'm hurting too bad to sit and type this out on my phone
The first two picks below are when the tests were still wet with SMU and the next two picks are now that the tests have dried several hours later....couldn't afford a frer. ...only had $6 :( and was too busy ducking and dodging mom in the store trying to get to them self pay check out using a handful of change...
 



Attached Files:







20160926_122521-1.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 14









20160926_122526-1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12









20160926_154621-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6









20160926_154625-1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mamajaiy

Need advice ladies...10 dpo just BD'd with DH and I'm spotting a TINY bit. Has this happened to any of you as a good thing or not?


----------



## JLM73

Hi *Mama*:hi:
Beautiful pic btw!

Spotting is totally normal after BD, and pre AF- tons of engorged vessels down there and tissues are sensitive, also could be implant bleeding! Welcome!


----------



## JLM73

Ok...all I ate ystrdy- very grudgingly was 3 Mini Chef Boyardee Ravioli, and ONE slice of Cheese....MANY hours apart, and nearly NO fluids...bad I know...
Today- had ONE bite of shredded Honey wheat, and could NOT eat anymore:sick:
After alll the Walmart Drama and mom irritating the piss outta me....annnnd getting DS situated with homework, and lunch, and hot chocolate ( we got drenched after store)...UGH still could eat Nada!
I literally JUST ate my first thing, and you will not believe what I am scarfing down AND loving the taste of :blush:
Tuna Salad sandwich, extra mayo, extra provolone cheese, and tomatoes on Whole Grain bread....with grape soda....WTF....Not only had I best be pregoo...I better have quads in there, so I can close up shop:rofl:
I have had a child at 19, 24, 37 ( surro twin girls), and 38 and 11 months, and NEVER been sick a single DAY:shrug:
unless something changed that much in 5 years...I am a hot mess right now...
Wasted my $6 on a Wally brand - blue dye ( comparable to frer from day OF expected period:roll:)
Cuz I just needed SOMETHING besides these damn ICs...
DS leaves in 45 mins

Oh *Still* my Ex-ass typically drags me back to court to try for full custody anytime he's bored and pissy...this time, I think it's me being newly married out of the Blue to him, and the fact DS goes on and on about howw great new hubs is, and how he always runs to him, annnnd yells I love you when he leaves to hubs :haha:
We've been officially divorced since 2014...he needs a man in his life, but is too afraid to disappoint super Christian Parents ( at 45 yrs old :huh:) so he will never admit to them his true sexuality- didn't bother me, and I've known him 30 year...
I'm prolly the ONLY one who really knows, and that's only cuz I slept/lived with him, and dated him 3 yrs, married 5 after that, and he's never had a GF longer than 4 months in his life ( insert jackass emoji)
Not cuz he's in the closet, bcuz he's a super depressed, bi-polar Abusive, A-hole who WON'T take the meds his docs recommend:growlmad:

*Pacific* I'm not familiar with island life, but do they bill you for the emergency copter?? Cuz if not/insur covers I would TOTALLY fake the F outta heavy bleeding with sharp abd pain- you bleed some in labor anyhoo, and NO ONE can judge yoour pain but YOU, and those are symptoms of probs in labor - partial abruption etc, which no one can deny without an emergency scan:winkwink:
Sick as I may be, the emerg med field was my life- and you know I am the tips and tricks :ninja: of the board lol
Worst case fake out- red food color or cherry Kool aid on a pad:shrug: No one's gonna TASTE it lol


----------



## Mamajaiy

Thank you JLM!!! 
I am hoping for IB. I was a regular here 9 years ago and just got back on the TTC train. This is my favorite forum and I'm looking forward to the friendship and BFP's


----------



## JLM73

Ok. ...i know we all hate blue dyes, but i used it,and see a2nd line, so last line porn from me today. ...someone else take the baton lol

Test was still damp btw ( see control line)
 



Attached Files:







20160926_165032-1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 16









20160926_165021-1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 14









20160926_164935-1.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## pacificlove

J, short answer is yes. Medical transport is heavily subsidized here. It's an $80 flat rate fee, ground or air. Doesn't matter if the ambulance drives you half an hour to the next hospital, or literally picks you up from next door.
Also if you requested an ambulance, they are allowed to skip to the front of the ferry line up, same with my mw.
And, because not all specialty services (such as ultrasound, or special doctors) are available on the islands, our health plan covers ferry trips for medical appointments. There is a form the practitioner fills out and I hand it over at the toll booth for a free ride. ;) And since most people combine their medical appointments with the big grocery trip etc, it's a double win. ;)
Same will apply for when I give birth on the big island, since its for medical reasons, no ferry costs. 

Wow, I see that line j! Hopefully just a late implant?


Pretty, I am on the west coast of Canada, gabriola island. It is part of the gulf islands.


----------



## JLM73

*Mama* NP and Welcome back!! I'm the crochety elder of the board at pert near 43:roll:....and emoji junky lol
Hang with us...best forum ( raunchiest and most entertaining and supportive) on BnB!

*Pacific* Thx for explaining! Do you think it's worth either saving the $80 aside in advance, or even a hotel near your due date/when you start feeling near labor/dilating?
First labors are usually long tho :(
Mine was 21 hrs at 19, 16 hrs for second- surro twins sched c sect at 39 wks, and I was dilated to 3 with them!
and DS was around 7 hrs active labor after pitocin induction at 40.2 for high b/p 
Went natural to 9.5 cm and his heartrate CRASHED to 40's - double nuchal cord...I will NEVER beinduced again ugh


----------



## Jezika

Tex - I am so glad I wasn't the only one that saw a faint line. Thought I was losing my mind with seeing all these BFPs when others couldn't! It's definitely not just you, though. Makes sense this 50miU Wallys aren't showing much. Shame you don't have some wondfos. I think they're pretty sensitive. So hoping for you!

J - I definitely see a haze on that most recent one, and saw it on a couple of previous ones. What ICs are the ones that look like wondfos? And sorry you're feeling sick. I hope it's preg!

Still *ETA: I meant Keeps!!* - ditto on have you spoken to doc about the sponges, and also the question on how you first got the idea that they might be yummy! I have to say that while I haven't been compelled to eat anything odd, since third trimester I have being going CRAZY for certain smells... like the smell of damp, plastic file folders, laundry detergent... SOOO many non-food things. And it drives me crazy, like I have to get away from the smells because I like them so much that I feel like I can't get enough of them. Maybe if they were edible I would try to eat them? Do you think chewing on ice cubes would do anything for you btw?

PL - glad you'll have access to a midwife, and cute bump pic indeed. It made me do the heart-shape hand thing on my own bump and then feel all soppy.

Gigs - I feel ya on gender disappointment. You have no idea how many people (inc. strangers) have declared "you're having a boy" when they've seen my bump over the past week. It's getting annoying and worrying. DH and I discussed how we feel like we will genuinely mourn our little girl if she turns out to be a boy.

Mama - Welcome! Here's hoping that was some promising bleeding :)

AFM, no news on when my scan to check fluid levels will be, but I am feeling less anxious. I do think there is no way I will make it to my due date though. Gonna go hang laundry out now.


----------



## pacificlove

J, I have definitely thought about it, but I have too many animals here to look after ;) plus a dog who picks and chooses who his friends will be (bit of an ahole at times). I am open minded, but like you said, first labors tend to be slow. Counting on it ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, you should definitely share that pic ;) 
Have you found any nice maternity or nursing sweaters anywhere in Canada?


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I'm :jo: but I think it was *Keep* that was eating sponges??
I wondered how she looked at one and thot mmmm yummy too lol
btw *Keeper*:trouble: don't go cloggin up your innards with all those scrubby sponges lol...Pica is usually about texture more than taste ( I know a complete Conrnstarch ADDICT!) eww...maybe find a texture similar in a food:shrug:
Or make some Blondie Brownies with green icing:haha: jk

Not the same I know. One of my fave smells in the world is Gasoline! I def avoid when preggo, but man I def sniffed a bit too close in the lawn mower a time or too when younger, and even half passed out once!:shock: scary sh*t!
I have abstained since that episode couple decades ago:blush:
Still love the smell tho!

Apparently hubs applied for another teaching job he didn't tell me about in his crappy - bias district and didn't even get an interview this time!
Now he thinks everyone has it out for him cuz some guys at school on a golf cart didn't wave back :saywhat: I feel bad- he beats himself up ALOT on things- feels like his way of softening any bad news- he's stillll waiting for me to get bored with him and leave :roll:

Anyhoo- I told him - They could be having a bad day, or ANYthing NOT to do with you! Maybe they're mad you drive a better car!? ( he has a 2016 Dodge Challenger)
And he said - most teachers there drive Mercedes or BMWs....
So I said well THAT doesn't sit well to cry we need more pay now does it??
Seems to me the 2 A- holes at the golf cart coulda just been CONSTIPATED from eating crappy school lunches, cuz they spend too much on their CAR payments to get good Food!

He knows I am right, but I could tell he felt kinda down still...Can't wait to move him to a NEW, better position, that respects 3 friggin Master Degrees...Who doeeees that?? THREEE?? Crazy man....lol

*Pacific* Sorry ...forgot about your critters!
Truly I know only ONE woman who's first labor was like an HOUR!:saywhat:
ANd she was quite "fluffy" if you know what I mean, and admittedly "ignored" her regular interval low back pain :roll: ....her fault....I'm sure your babe will give ya plenty of signs!

*Jez* forgot to say I trust your Scan over strangers staring at the shape of a constantly changing bump on the street!
Everyone thinks if you are tight and round it's a boy ( WRONG- CB proves that) or that if your face gets big= girl - Only happened to me with Singleton Daughter at 24, cuz I ate nonstop and gained 60 lbs! DIDN'T happen to me with the Girl TWINS at 37 lol, cuz I didn't have room to eat much at a time!
Fluid changes often too...ignore the nosey street predictors :hugs:

And OMG if I have to explain to my mother ONE more time WHY there are Ads around her facebook screen and game apps, that she KEEPS wanting to press ( like YOu have a Virus or Your memory is FULL press here) Calgon...for real....woosahhhh...
Where my *Dobberganger*?? :(


----------



## gigglebox

Jez...i'm serious...call tlc, you need a show! Hope you're feeling better. Turns out i'm being saved by crescent rolls. I ate them all mkrning and felt awesome. Went out to lunch and tested the waters with other foods....not a good idea. And since i ate 4 new things, i'm not exactly sure which food made me want to hurl. Back to bread for the evening.

Welcome mama! J hit the nail on the head for suggestions about the bleed. Hope it's ib!

Tex, i'm excited to see what happens with your test tomorrow. 

J, i am having trouble seeing the line, but regardless...blue dye....'nuff said. Hope the pink gets darker!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I think all I hate for the first like 11 weeks was bagels. It was literally the only thing I could keep down! 

J- sorry I'm not seeing anything. 

Pl- I'm sure labor will be even longer than you want because that's what babies do! (Whatever they want lol)
Oh but my mom did have me within 20 minutes of getting to the hospital. Haha she did have a 40ish minute drive to get there though.


----------



## pacificlove

Ah, well... I just asked my mom on how hers went... She never started labor on her own.. from the time of getting the drugs to having her first born in the hands: 4 hours!! And he got stuck on the way out, so they used the forceps. She was nearly 3 weeks over due.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am freaking exhausted. Sorry. 

Tex I'm definitely seeing something l so FXed 

J I see the blue dye but you know I hate those tests

Everyone else sorry. Whenever So is over I only get 6-7 hours of sleep. I tried to read but nothing is sticking. <3. Nothing new. Work. Eat. Sleep. Bleed. Still spotting. Which makes a week now that I have been bleeding. Two spotting, three bleeding (medium and two light), and two more spotting. All fresh red blood, not old and brown. I may go see my gyn if it doesn't stop in 48 hours


----------



## TexasRider

Frers have been bought... 2 pack for 8.98 with a $3 off coupon so $5.98 for 2 tests. I also may no may not have peeled off all the other $3 off coupons off the other boxes in case I need more.... Lol

If my temp is still high tmrw am I will test again...


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Tex I love you!!! Although I get so angry when I see the $3 off coupon sticker on one side then flip it over to find the coupon is gone :(. But usually if I go far back enough I can find one haha


----------



## StillPraying

Jez not me eating sponges haha!!

Ms yeah no thanks on cleaning all that. I'd be too tired and dh wouldn't do it lol I had to have a blood transfusion last time so it's not even an option for me anyway lol

J I see it but I had a obvious bfp that was false with blue so they make me nervous. Your ex needs a hobby that doesn't involve court. 

PL very cool they subsidize all of that! My first was about 18 hrs, 7 of which were in the hospital, I stayed home as long as I could. With dd2 I had to be induced because of preeclampsia and idk how long it was, it felt like forever. 

Welcome mama!


----------



## gigglebox

I hate how all the frer coupons are rebates. I also hate how the used to be buy one get one. 

Dobbers, hope nothing fishy is going on and af leaves you alone likenow.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Sorry I think you asked what my ICs were that looked like wondfo...
They are BlueCross Test Strips 10miu, made in Hamburg, Germany, but shipped from a bulk test supplier in North US, as I didn't wanna wait over 10 days like the last set I got off Amazon from UK .
They actually had 4 to 5 star rating for most part:shrug:

*Dobber* <3 and :hugs:

*Tex* You sly thing you! My kinda girl! Tho I do feel bad , so I usuall only take 1 extra coupon...2 if alot. Here they have stopped instant $3/$4 offs :( boooo all rebate now...which I have like 20 to claim...sadly
 



Attached Files:







20160926_221135-1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TexasRider

I only took like 2-3 coupons honestly so there were still a few left on some boxes. 9 times out of ten the Wally cheapies are bought before the frers are at our Walmart so I didn't feel too bad and they don't expire till 3/17 so hopefully I don't need them but if I do at least I have a few extra.


----------



## claireybell

Cant wait to see your test tomorrow Tex (or today?! Time diff lol) Your chart is looking fab, can def see the haze line on that test!! Fx'd hun :thumbup: 

J i can also see those hazey lines! ;)

Uh just tryint to stay awake to type..


----------



## claireybell

Pacific my friend is on baby no3, all quick labours, she had her first in like 2/3 hrs start to finish, labour can be very unpredictable lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I've had this intuition that something got f*ed up when I lost the twins. The pain, the weird cycles, the O all over the place. I'm over it.

I hate the rebates! I never get mine. I think Campn says they work for her but I'm not hunting them down over $4. Even if I need that $4 lol.

Tex I hope you end up not needing them!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, that's scary to me! In that case hubby would never make it here on time. However, the mw has said our bodies can stall labor. So if I truly feel like needing hubby, my body won't give in until hubby is here. 
I just realized less then 50 days to go:saywhat:
I am hoping my body will give me some indication that things might happen and or that hubby will be coming home at night 

Tex, fx for your test in the morning, your chart looks just too perfect for it not to be a bfp!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl I think with how active you are, you could stall. My coworker worked up the the Friday before her due date and then went into labor Saturday night/gave birth Sunday morning lol. She went from totally no action to birth as soon as she stopped working. Her doctor said that is pretty common cuz your body is looking for the more ideal time to give birth


----------



## JLM73

*Campn* check in pls!! lol

*Pacific* yea humans still retain some of our primal instincts- stressing out slows labor ALOT, kinda like when a gazelle has to get running until safe t birth lol

*CB* miss yer face!

*Dobs*possible - have you bugged your doc for a HSG? make sure nothing new blocking a tube? You def BD /O well mingled, and chart shifts...

Finally got my 12/10 migraine to 8/10 last cpl hours, and timeto walk the dog at 1 am, so I can sleep in grrrr....can't wait for a mega yard and dog door! So they can self service!


----------



## JLM73

They only do rebates to blow ppl off getting the discount cuz they count on laziness, but F that- I did like 10 one time cuz I was pissed at spending over $100 on FRER- was all the receipts I could find, but I TOTALLY got a check in the mail unexpectedly ( I forgot) after 3-4 weeks for like $40!:shock: 
I was JUST out of money for tests too :rofl:
Funny thing is the rrebate check is just a real check you deposit, and doesn't list FRER anywhere on it- just some rebate central blah blah or such - which is good cuz my mom feels the need to fully READ the sender of everyone's mail before handing it over :growlmad:
So I just deposited it to my acct and used it on something totally diff lol.
Was very nice....I am due another $40-50 eassssily now.

Rebate for FRER is Uber easy-
Online fill out name/addy for the check, submit and you get a code to write on the receipt- snap a pic of the code on the receipt and your done! Rinse and repeat!
*** Here's the direct link to their page- more rebates on there that AREN'T on boxes AND you don't NEED a box marked rebate to GET the rebate - just click!
https://inmarrebates.com/FIRSTRESPONSE/Step2.aspx?manufacturer=33200*



And dammit I just had to redo my whole siggy cuz it got stuck at ttc 1 yr 11 month 3 wks ??? wtf I wish that was all....cycle 27 here :roll:


----------



## M&S+Bump

If it makes you guys feel any better, frer here are £10.99 (about $15) for a two pack if you buy them from a shop (cheapest I found online was £7.50 for two) You get a coupon inside on the leaflet for £1 off the next box.


----------



## pacificlove

J, dobs: that makes me feel better. Lol.

Gah, 3 am, can't sleep.

As for coupons. There are whole tv series about couponing in the states. People walking out of stores with hundreds of dollars of free groceries. Meanwhile here in Canada, I'll be happy to spot a buy one get one 20% off. :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

No test. Temp drop of doom this am and AF was waiting on me as soon as I finished peeing this morning.... Roll on to the next cycle....


----------



## JLM73

*Texxxx!!* :( Nooo!
I was soooo hoping today was our day!!! SO sorry babe- don't recall if you have said but has your SO ever had testing done?? Your temps soar every month, so you def are O ing per BBT...:hugs:

AFM could NOT sleep either despite sleep meds...fell asleep at 430 am, and RIGHT back wide awake at 730...temp dropped a bit but still higher than most I had first 8 wks with DS, but literally by like .1 degree :(
It's weird I know, but whenever I take BBT a few mins after waking, and even sometimes 30 mins after waking AND walking around, my temp is always LOWER than 98.6...weird, but the prob is I don't know if it's the low sleep, sweating with fan on, or AF doom that lowered it.

I have to pee, but have only been holding 3 hrs 45 mins....KNEW I should have just held that pee at 4 am grrrr...
Woke sweaty and can't wait to shower....but that will DEF make me pee sooner arrgghhh...

*Pacific* Yea that show Extreme Couponing is INSANE- most women got like $400 worth of groceries for like $40:shock:
I went on a mission after I had DS and became a SAHM to coupon EVERYthing- but since FL doesn't do couponing Doubling like up North, nor have some of the stores from the show, I averaged 40% off shopping trips, and the most was like 75% off a few trips!
Becomes addictive, and is sooooo Nice having toiletries for FIVE years now lol:thumbup:
I literally scored enuff that I haven't bought pads, shampoo, toothbrushes, shampoo, soap, lotion, bodywash YET - five yearrrs! Just have to store in a cool dry place ( hall closet)
And only THIS year have I had to start buying deoderant and laundry soap!:haha:
Soooo nice having your own mini store shelf of like 20+ of each item in a designated spot...I also keep 2-3 of each cleaner, sponges, paper towels, soap shampoo etc under EACH bathroom counter, very convenient...
I told hubs it's a MUST when we get to the next house to have a storage space- so I can get back at it!

:roll: Oh yea- that show ALSO is the reason coupons have become extremely regulated in when /how they can be used in the US- and the digi coupon craze- One lady on the show got busted Using coupons on camera for things like Shampoo, to get food etc- barcodes overlapped ALOT then- and the brainiac figured out the pattern and could even print her own changing just a barcode:roll:
Honestly it was ALOT of work to save that much- like hours a day of sorting printing and hitting say 5 of the same stores in a day due to limits per cuctomer- but hey- 1 6 hour day, and $200 later I had enuff toiletries for 5 years, just hitting every CVS/Walgreens I could find!
:-k note to self....get couponing!


----------



## JLM73

Testing this old file of DS 2010 BFP to see if BnB shrinks it... as I can't overlay charts...
 



Attached Files:







BFP-2010.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

Just avg'd all my BBT's from the cd14 big temp rise til today (last 14 temps), and my average temp has been *98.51* post O so far...

With DS post O avg for the first 14 days post O was only *97.63*
So my temps have been .88 higher this cycle than when I got my BFP with DS
:-k still hoping that's a great sign, tho as you can see with DS I must have implanted around 6dpo, given the faint BFP night of 9dpo, with stronger BFP 10dpo on 15miu strips...

Did *Campenator* abandon us?? CAMPS!! We need Juliette updates!!


----------



## TexasRider

No he hasn't had any testing done. He wanted to wait a few more months back in August when we talked about it and I agreed to wait. I think he's afraid it may be him that has a problem. 

I mean it's possible our time just hasn't come yet. Technically it's only been 12 good cycles that we have been trying. If I throw out all the wonky ones with no O that I had around this time last year. I've only been temping since January and I have been able to confirm O on all those. But the last 3 months have been really consistent so maybe I am heading in the right direction...


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, so sorry af showed. Was it late too? If it were me, i'd try to convince him to get checked out just to make sure everything is ok. If you wait a couple months and then find out it's him, will you be bummed you didn't test sooner?

J, when is af due?


----------



## TexasRider

No she was right on time for O in cd 13 and a 14 day LP. 

I'm not sure how I will feel if it's him. We can't really afford to do iui or anything (I don't think) I don't wanna do it this month cause our cruise is coming up and then it's the holidays. And his insurance is different than mine so his deductible starts over in January and that's when my annual is so I'm ok waiting a few more months until then and if it doesn't happen then I will be like ok look dude we've been trying a year and a half now. Time to get checked and hopefully he will come around.


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like a plan. Maybe in the mean time you both could take some fertility supplements?


----------



## JLM73

Grrr F-ing BnB and this damn DOVE ad at the top just deleted my post for closing the ad WTF:growlmad:

*Gigs* Technically AF was due ystrdy, but 1 day off isn't really late to me, as it's not like I start a certain time of day and my Ute doesn't have an alarm clock that I know of :haha:
Today is 14 dpo, and I usually O cd 13 like clockwork, despite most supps, and start AF 13 days later ( LP):shrug:

I just started cramping again about an hour ago- cramps ALLL day ystrdy till night- stopped till now. So really hoping I am just that rare late case of late implant/slow hcg rise that will catch up...[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust

Also I think *M&S* mentioned that her "10miu" ICs were crap and FRER showed way before them?? I'm starting to think that is the case with mine as well, since technically they can stamp 10miu on them so long as you get even a SHADOW- FDA doesn't require a min DYE depth of color...tho IMO if you say 10miu, then your dye should at LEAST show a test line 25% of the control at that miu grrrr...

Also....:dohh: TOTAL amateur hour move on MY part...I likely wasted my first 18 of 25 ICs by dipping them 10 secs, as that's what all my prev ones had on the paper, and getting them from a place I bought before I totallllly didn't read the actua IC WRAPPER ( verrry small print) which says dip FIVE sec:dohh::dohh::blush:
BUT I dipped this mornings for FIVE secs, and same pink haze, so I'm thinking the 10miu is BS like *M&S* said

Hubs keeps asking about if my period started as he is still hopeful, so when I say cramping he says :( Ohh... ( he doesn't know you can cramp for other reasons) so plan is- I am gonna get some money as usual for dinner/brkfst shopping and grab a frer 3 pk)...
:-k gonna have to feed him a line about supps messing up cycles etc I guess.
Hate to do it- but IF I'm gonna show him any tests it will damn well be a digi NOT faint ass IC haze:growlmad:

*Anyone* know if the CB digi weeks has a lower threshold than FRER?? Like would a digi pick up to at least say "pregnant" with a FRER6ds having a squinter? Or does the FRER need a decent line for a digi to just say preg without the 1-2 wks??


----------



## FutureMrs

I definitely don't know for sure j but when I had my chemical in Jan I had a barely there line on a FRER, I debated if it was there or not, and got the pregnant 1-2 on clear blue. They seem pretty sensitive! I'm in Canada though but I'm sure it's all the same if anything better on your end!


----------



## JLM73

OMFG sooo over Bnb deleting my posts before they go up....

Tex sounds like a good plan like Gigs said.

I had hubs take male sperm enhancing supps the first and third times we have tried ...He is very into TTC- but hates the supp part...WHY you ask?
Because of side effects, or the taste etc....:trouble: noooo...Because he's a Big Man Baby lol.

All men are. They don't understand why WE get so torn up/stressed over TTC for a while, but don't ever hint THEY may need to do some work on their :spermy: LOL
It's like the worst offense to their ego

Hubs doesn't give me grief really, and has even stated he has only had 1 son, 30 years ago, and at 53, HE may be the prob, but I know men don't often have as many issues as women by nearly 43 ( me) and after 27 cycles, and multi donors of diff ages...I'm sure mine is egg quality, BUT it never hurts for the man to keep the :spermy: in top Olympic form lol:rofl:

I don't even Ask hubs, when I plan for both of us to supp it up on a cycle I literally hand him a handful of pills with his coffee at breakfast...he makes a frown, but takes them lol. At least he does take his mens 50+ daily sup without me asking.

If this cycle is a no go tho, I AM gonna insist he makes a doc appt for gen check up- as I KNOW he has gained weight since being with me ( my food) and he's diabetic. so I just want to make sure despite the 10 year age gap ( which I LOVE) he is around for the *60* more years I told him he owes me :rofl:

:-k.... I'm gonna have to just make him get me a FRER pack on the way home tonight, and tell him I'll take it in the a.m.- which I will...but totally gonna switch out the strip with an old blank one, just rewet it lol.
He just checks it out on the toilet top after I leave the bathroom- usually like 30 mins after since he's like a Kid who doesn't wanna go to school and never gets up right away LMAO


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Future*!
Knowing the US they cost cut EVERYthing:roll: we are prolly getting all the "rejects" from the hpt makers :rofl:


----------



## PrettyCow

Sorry about your AF, Tex! I'm waiting on mine. Every cycle since getting off BC in may has been 24 days, then I had a chemical last cycle and it was 25. Today is day 26 and still nothing. Test this morning was negative so I'm sure it's coming for me. Is it weird or normal to have cycles start slowly getting longer?


----------



## PrettyCow

J what supplements do you do for hubs? I'm on a prenatal but I'm not sure if should be doing anything else. 


Also, I can only get on here sort of sporadically, but I do read everything and try to catch up. I think all of you ladies are absolutely amazing and I love reading your stories!


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, so sorry af showed. Your chart looked so promising!

J, that's crazy about the couponing. Here if you do find a coupon, they are all limit 1 per customer or something ridiculous low. $1 off for a $10 product. Better then nothing I guess.


----------



## JLM73

** skip below if you don't want to hear me explain couponing to Pacific
*pacific* ugh yea coupons have gone crappy since tug darn show showed ppl clearing aisles of all of an item. Generally you want to sign up for Printable coupon sites, some limit the# you can print, some don't. But on BOGO (buy one get one) offers you can almost always use 2 "one per item coups. .. so if something is 2 for $5, use 2 - .75 cent off One item coups = $5-$1.50, so you get 2 of the item for $3 / $1.50 ea technically. That's how you work it, and, of you have to repeat on a 2nd/3rd trip, or take a friend etc to use another set for you. 
This is best for long shelf/freezer items...thus how i have not had to shop for toiletries for 5 years lol. 
Oh and coups run in cycles, condiments coups in summer, or picnic time, spices, and canned fruit around the holidays, and they're also sites that have done all the work for you and will tell you in advance what coupons will be out the next weekend which stores to get the best deals at to stack them or use them. 
Basically, I aim to stock up on paper products as well as toiletries as those can be stored for years and don't really expire they only have expiration dates because it's required by law but as long as they stay sealed in a cool there usually are fine.
All the body wash deodorant shampoo Etc that I've had all these years I literally got in two weekends of couponing so I did a lot of trips back and forth and actually it was pharmacies that had the best deals on cereal deodorant and name-brand shampoos that I would never pay those prices for I would have expected it to be more at other stores but pharmacies seem to make the best deals on them for couponing.

Gonna try and post my test, as my data is out...in car Rider line waiting for DS no Wi-fi here.

*Pretty/B] I don't recall all the names for the men's supplements I actually look them up online and just went to a couple natural health sites but I know General daily vitamins of course saw palmetto zinc extra vitamin C and I can't remember the other sorry I'll have to look it up. They weren't that expensive but literally it was like 225 pill if you buy the cheaper Brands because they have lower milligram doses and supplements require a pretty high milligrams for that.*


----------



## campn

Hello ladies!!

I'm so so sorry about not keeping up! She feeds ALL the time so I'm constantly holding her can't do any decent replies and I feel guilty if I just post about myself and not reply back to each one of you. I miss you all so much!! 

Here's a picture of Juliette, she surpassed her birth weight at 2 weeks old so that's so relieving, at least those sore nipples paid off!

I hope you're all doing great, and again I'm so sorry and I miss you guys a lot!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0004.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 14


----------



## campn

Still gotta figure out how to post more than one picture through my phone.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0031.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

Here's my faint line again from this morning. ...def skipping ICs from now on!
Def will look for bulk frer online instead. ...tho that usually means they are within 6 months of expiration etc...oh well, can't be worse than BS 10 miu strips:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







20160927_130525-1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- she's absolutely beautiful! Even more than she was the last time you showed us a pic! 

J- I still don't see anything sorry. 

Pl- when is your scan to see if you can deliver naturally?

I'm missing a bunch of people I'm sorry!

Will be on my way to the doc in just a few minutes not for an actual appointment but for a preterm birth program. I have to meet with the nurse and then have weekly phone appointments with her to monitor labor signs. I know I technically have a ways to go but this is starting to get WAY too real!


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg campn she is so gorgeous!!! 

J still seeing that haze! Hope you get something on FRER tomorrow!

Greenie that is insane do you feel like it's flying by?!

For those Florida girls, are you guys at all concerned re Zika? What's the general perception there? We are debating a little baby moon to Florida but I'm a little nervous!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* no worries it's very faint, and BnB is not only blurring it a bit on upload, but it's lost the hue as well on upload:roll:
I can't be bothered to go into my enlarging prog that doesn't lose quality, as it is really faint.
Cramping this morning, stopped, then came back for last few hours, so hoping and praying a :ninja: bean is diggin in... and cervix was closed and med/high this a.m., more cm

*Future* Not really a concern for most living here...Media loves to SCARE ppl to get rating with BREAKINg news :haha:
And if you are vacaying in a urban place/theme parks, beaches There really aren't mosquitos until dusk/dark, if then, and even then only in places with lots of plants/humid soil etc for them to hide in all day:shrug:
The open beaches generally are breezy, and mosquitos don't really hang around there
I never even use bug repellent unless at hubs at dusk-dark, cuz there are lots over there due to lots of ppl having bushes/higher grass where they can breed/hide...standing water in buckets etc:roll:
Hubs exchanged the bug zapper we got ( turns out he broke a wire with his hand work...nothing was wrong with the zapper, was the plug) BUT he got the 1.5 acre one now, right by the porch/door/laundryroom door, and NOTHING comes there now...well, not comes there and lives:rofl: 
He loves shaking out all the fried bugs each morning lol, which are more gnats/few moths, and flies than mosquitos...but Nah you can vacay here !
Come on over!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

gigglebox said:


> Keeps, did you talk to you dr about the sponges? Also, i'm just really curious, how did things go down the first time you tried it? Like, what in you knew that a aponge was what you were craving? How did the thought process go?

It started off with my eldest, I was in the bath when I was pregnant and started sucking a flannel! Then the last few months of that pregnancy I was never seen with out a pint of water and this blue rag dipped in it, I'd suck it and chew it, and even rip corners off the blue rag and eat it lol! 

Second pregnancy I have no idea how it progresses to sponges but it's happened again! It seems the further along I get the more intense the need for them! It sounds totally ridiculous and laughable but honestly it makes me miserable! My teeth always hurt (I've never suffered sensitive teeth but have worn them down now) I've suffered a very nasty tummy bug the last 36 hours, thankfully its passed now, but I was on the loo and puked (thankfully bathroom is tiny and my bath is right next to my toilet so that's where it went!) I tried washing it away with the shower and was shocked and upset to see just how much sponge I'd eaten in 24 hours! And I thouhht I was chewing them into tiny pieces! But they're big chunks so im really worried about my insides, I'm now almost 24 hours sponge free, I think I need a token or something lol 

(Please see gross after-sick sponge photo for what was left after I washed away the yucky puke)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- I don't think the Florida ladies are concerned since I THINK there's no local cases? But my doctor advised me not to travel there just to be safe. 

Keep- you poor thing! That sounds miserable but I definitely think you should talk to your doc.


----------



## FutureMrs

I think the CDC is saying there is local cases but only in Miami, but i could be misinterpreting it I just read it quickly. We have some travel vouchers wed love to use but everywhere warm seems off limits. 

Keeps what Greenie said, you should talk to your doc! I wonder if theres something your lacking?


----------



## pacificlove

J, thanks for explaining that. Sounds like a lot of work, but also worth it. So once you have stocked up on everything for 5 years, what do you do? Stop couponing? Tv made it sound like an addiction.. sorry my ignorance!

Campn, Juliette is just getting cuter and cuter! Are you getting any sleep?

Mrs G, my ultrasound appointment is Friday but I think it's the mw that will relay any information at the next appointment the following Wednesday. I don't think the ultrasound tech is allowed to say much as the specialist looks them over after. I'll try and ask questions anyway. Haha
Totally get it, once the doctors, obgyn, mw starts talking birth, it brings the end so much closer! 
Are you feeling lots of movement now?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jez! - as strange as this sounds I'm feeling yah on the 'damp' smells! Damp towels, damp laundry, OMG delicious! (DW not eating, just getting my sniffing fix!) and the usual one - bleach! Cleaning the bathroom is so much fun (seriously I need to stop getting pregnant and get a life) how are u feeling? With baby no. 2 (Daisy) I had soooo much water! My bump was rock hard and disgustingly uncomfortable (she was also 8lb 8oz and came early hours of her due date so quite a good weight!) the relief when my waters went before I even gave birth was amazing! It honestly felt like I'd lost 2 stone just in my waters! I wouldn't worru about too much water, but if there wasn't enough water x


----------



## gigglebox

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=238281&d=1311248710

J, this was my ic vs. frer with DS at 12dpo.

Keeps, plleeease talk to your dr, if you're lacking in some nutrient and can get supplements it may stop the cravings. God job trying to stop! 

Campn <3 that sweet, sweet little girl, awww


----------



## Keepsmiling91

PL- beautiful bump pic! Love it! I literally cannot believe your 'stranded on an island' I'm sure it's not quite like that lol, but I'm in a city where it's 10 min drive to the hospital, 5 mins to the midwife centre, food superstore round the corner etc, I couldn't imagine helicopters and ambulances on ferrys! Madness! So will ur MW give u a home birth pack just in case? Will u have access to gas and air etc? And I've heard of the stalling labour too! My first I was contracting to the point of crying, (didn't realise I was already in slow labour all day with back pain/ hip ache/ period pains etc) then around 1am it was so intense I was crying / struggling to breathe threw them, got to hospital and nada! Apparently like J said it's the deer in the headlights thing! MW said of all the drama getting to hospital etc, ur body freaks and they just ... Stop! ******* body never made me
Climb so many stairs! I should have walked out of that place a size 6! Lol x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry ladies - I was like 10 pages behind so was replying to old stuff I didn't want to forget (want ignoring the new stiff I'm finally caught up!)

Haha thanks gigs! It's ridiculous, it's a bloody sponge! It's so annpying/ stupid! But after what I puked up no more sponge! Lol how are u feeling?! I so get the GD thing! Every pregnancy I kept everything crossed so tightly for a baby girl, I used to call bump 'HE' all the time and mentally prepare myself for a boy! God that sounds so awful, I adore my younger brother (10 yr age gap) and majority of my besties are gay men, I like the boys! Lol, I think it was more I know how to do hair bows, and ballet, and I love shopping and coffees and lunch dates, straight men are a foreign species to me (all my 3 girls have the same dad) and he isn't great I've basically been a single mum from day 1, maybe if there was a man involved who wanted kids as much as me id love to have given him a son to do the daddy-son things with? But for now, it's me and my girls, and our female sausage dog 'Minnie' and that's how I like it! - when will u be finding out? X 

JLM - omg I love ur stories about ur mum! Refusing to leave the house with out charging the iPad even though it's on 95%, and hiding from her in the shops! Hahahahahahahah I think we all have one of those in the family! And ur hubs is way too trusting, if someone handed me a handful of pills and said drink up with my coffee , I think I'd be a little suspicious! I love ur views and what a strong mum u clearly are! I'm one of those mums who has all the right ideas, but falls for those soppy eyes! Little b*tches play me and they're 3 and almost 5!!

GREENY- how u feeling? Kudos to you for carrying two woman! I've had enough of the one! Lol eviction notice is Officialy being served! Does it feel strange when they move? Like can u tell which is which? So exciting! x 

Camps - omg omg Juliette, I'm so in love with her! She is perfect! I bet your absolutely smitten!

And my fellow hampshire lady CB - how are things? Are u getting excited for this cosy weather as much as me? newborns & snuggle weather = heaven! X 

AFM - I have a presentation scan tomorrow as baby maybe breech! Wish me luck please! MW says she feels head down but HB on the Doppler was so loud up high, and barely there in my pelvis which indicates she may be the wrong way up! Naughty bubba I CANNOT have a section with a 3yr old & 5yr old to take care of! X


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks keeps! :) 
So far the mw thinks we'll have lots of time to make it off island during ferry times. I'll see if her mind changes once I tell her how moms labors went (not that it has to mean anything)
Fingers crossed for you that baby girl just hasn't dropped yet. 
If it does come down to csection, do you have any support around you?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Wow- it all sounds very exciting! Sounds like you've been discussing all of your options already and have a plan in set! Not long for you! And yes 1st labour does tend to take a while, I was 4cm for 36 hours with my first (I resemebled the exorcist after lack of sleep etc hadnt slept in 2 & half days by the time she was born plus the drugs etc ) second baby waters went but wasn't contracting, was in active labour (4cm) for around 3-4 hours before she was born x 

Ok I'm sorry ladies, I can edit out all my 'uglies' on a photo but I have no idea how to do it on a video- so can u please squint ur eyes, ignore my lumps, bumps and bit of nip slip, and tell me where u think baby is laying? I've just done this video and this is where her HB is loudest/clearest, it's basically exactly the same position as it was Friday at my midwife appt x 

Video here -- https://youtu.be/UIm4b58Tz2o


----------



## JLM73

*Keep*:rofl: yourrrr posts are so hilarious
"Little b*tches play me and they're 3 and almost 5!!" and "******* body never made me Climb so many stairs! I should have walked out of that place a size 6! Lol x"
:rofl: Also, I HOPE baby plays nicely and is NOT head upward:trouble:
I wondered too- 1 does MW do external version- feel OK delivering breech?? - or do you have Mum /fam that can help right after you come home?
My C sect with twinnies was a breeze! Was up and walking later same day- slowly, but also pumped/nursed 1, changed a few diapers, but the pain pump the first few hours after csect was nice !
DS was an unexpected emerg c sect, and the hack ass doc was NEW and I DID NOT want her but had no choice, she did the cut in a new spot, and made it bigger grrr then STAPLED it shut like Frankenstein!- It got infected a bit took like 10 + weeks to be able to sit up in bed/turn over without feeling like a LIGHTER was put to my scar- WITH narcotics- which I never take post surg:growlmad: 
She did a horrible job!
I think you will be fine with an experienced doc:thumbup:


I have been cramping for a few hours, then a break for a couple hours, then cramping again a few hours....:shock: OMG! I'm in LABOR!!:haha:
J/K...but ever so thankful that this is VERY unusual for me, and SHE who I shall NOT name has not visited, just a bit of extra cm when I feel ...ahem...Damp down South:blush:

*Campn* Sooooo Glad you posted pics she is GORGEOUS like her mama!!!
OMG precious. Sorry I showed DH and he melted ( ya know wants a girl lol) but he said She is beautiful!
Luv Luv Luv the early stages, when they are soooo cute sleeping!! Glad she is feeding like a Champ too!
Hope your Hub is not being mean to you as before, and realizes what HARD work you are doing!<3
Maybe you can get one of those slings you can nurse in? I mean REALLY, we MISS YOU !!! lol

Yes *GreenBean* Are the boys beating you up from inside??
I felt the surro twin move all the time EXCEPT when I tried to tell someone to feel them... they would FREEZE- Ugh! The nerve! Like a game to them lol!
But when I was third tri there were more huge bulges and large rolls, as I think there was no room to jab/kick in the T shape they were in, so they just tended to s t r e t ch every 30 mins or so hehe.
Did you do a bump pic recently??
How are ya feeling?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- glad to hear no more sponges but if you get the urge please call your doc because as gig said it could very well mean you're lacking something you need that ho don't even know about! Hopefully baby girl isn't breach. How do you feel about a c section if you had to?

Pl- good luck at your scan! I know the techs can't say anything but it always makes me crazy! They're like stone faced too so you can't even guess by their facial expressions! 

Gig- wow that cheapie and frer are a huge difference! Mine weren't that different at all. Actually with my chemical I could see a faint line even. 


Thanks for everyone asking about the boys. They're doing awesome. I'm exhausted, every single second of every single day. Lol especially with a puppy and toddler aged dog. But they're both so happy it was definitely the right decision. 
I can tell for the most part between the two when they move unless the movement is REALLY low then I'm not sure as one is on my left side of my stomach and one is on the right side of my stomach. 
So today the nurse is having me start doing kick counts already and preparing for labor like what?! We aren't even in our new house yet and babies so tiny. But I get it they want me to watch for signs so they can stop it if it starts.


----------



## JLM73

*Keeper* Just saw yer vid ....and actually you noting it made me LOOK for the nip slip lol...sorry
She may be head mostly down, but not engaged?? Like where you are listening is her upper back, with her head curled toward your lower right but OUT of pelvis?
You are still a bit early ( I know you served her papers :haha:) and it's poss for her to wriggle her self down and back yet to engage that head and stay.
I don't think she is totally transverse unless you feel a HARD round ball on one side and little alien nubby kicks total opposite, but even if you have time to "Bounce on that ball like it's your job" :rofl: Campn said that!
I tried to get Twin A to turn literally laying inverted like hours at a time - ugh hard to breath! Even tried the gentle oil on the belly "massage" in a circle pattern to turn her - which I managed, but as I said with Twin B up top in T shape but curved OVER her head, she would always go back ( ** DON'T do this if you aren't sure where the head is lol) 
If you lay flat ( mostly) on yer back and wait for the "fluid/baby" to flatten a bit, you may be able to "feel" from the outside-kinda ccup for hand and press down a bit like you are doing a scalp massage??, but basically you are looking for a hard "ball", the butt and pelvis are not hard, and very narrow compared to the head, and limbs...well She will move em if you feel any hehe.
Oil or lotion helps a bit.

Great news Greenie! I think she just wants to CYA and make sure like you said - I had a few short term preterm episodes with the twins...like LOTS of braxton hicks turning regular if I was too active, but I just drank water/rested and was fine ...it was around like 26'27 weeks?? That I actually was admitted , as I had to go to NSTs twice a week ( fetal monitoring) routine post 35:roll: and they saw regular good sized contractions on paper, which to me only felt like big BHs...I got Mag sulfate over night, and put on No work/Bed Rest there after ( yea right I was painting a house all day, and caring for 2 older kiddos...several pets, dogs etc hehe, but never had an issue again until they were Evicted at like 39weeks:shrug:
Ya never know I guess!

DH is not feeling well- been having right abd pain which I am NOT happy about- since 7 hours!!?
Hard headed men! He stayed at work, and he's laying down now to see if it goes away :dohh:
Really hoping it's nothing but right, sharp abdomen pain, that is more when moving- deep breathing, less laying, but tender belly...sounding like a gall bladder thing, no shoulderblade pain tho so not sure...he does NOT eat the best and is a stressball! I told him DR APPT asap!
Hoping it passes...


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, I know you are in the UK, but the Canadian board for labor and delivery has recently amended their believe that breech babies must be born via csection. They admitted that doctors aren't properly trained to deliver breech babies naturally and are going back to delivering them natural. This coming from the gynecology something rather I forgot the details.. :haha:
But keep that in mind.


----------



## Michellebelle

J, does he still have his appendix?


----------



## JLM73

far as I know, but that's usually lower left abd pain, that later can feel medial or moving right. it's upper right, where the liver is, but in a small spot likely gall bladder...IF he isn't downplaying things....I'm PISSED right now as I spent over 20 year working in Emerg medical as a medic and he told e to call him in an hour as he was laying down...apparently he got up felt the pain MUCH worse, and DROVE himself to urgent Care instead of the F-ing ER without even telling me! WTF?
I told him when he called GO TO THE E.R. 
Urgent care is for minor emergencies, and they don't have full out scanner, CT , US, radiology etc and labs are limited, and take longer WTF - got IRRITATED with me, snippy and admitted it was due to pain, but TOTALLY blew off what I said and stayed there....We are def having a come to Jesus Tallk :trouble: as soon as I figure what they tell him.
Worst off is an E.R, will delay pain meds until they know the cause of the abd pain, as they should, so nothing is masked, and Urgent Care may give him something that makes him thinnk it is gone.
He keeps saying it's gas:saywhat: YEA that's what alot of seriously ill patients say...gas MOVES after 7 hours, especially if you take a crap 1-2 times aday!
NOT gas staying in the same spot...
So furious and I'm an hour away, and have no idea where he even went grrrr


----------



## Jezika

J - eek, that sounds pretty stressful for you (and hubs, of course). I hope it all turns out okay, but yes, why on earth didn't he listen to someone with years of medical experience? People can be so stubborn. FX all is well, hun. Keep us updated.

Keeps - you poor thing re: puking up sponge. I'm glad it's made you realize you should stop, though. I'm sure it's really tough. Defo hit up the doc. Pica in pregnancy is more common than we think, so they should know what to do. Oh, and try not to be around the bleach smell for long, even if it smells amazing - it's not good for us! As for your story about fluid, that so sounds like it will be me! I'm glad to hear all was okay with you and DD. Internet is scary when looking up excess fluid, but hopefully it's perfectly fine most of the time. I still don't know when my u/s appt will be. I had something else to say but now can't remember... It wasn't this, but re: confusing you with Still, for some reason my mind groups the two of you together, like "keep still" even though I know exactly who each of you is! OH, now I remember! I was gonna say that at my recent midwife appt they couldn't get a good position to hear the "clippety-clop" heartbeat, which they thought was 'cause maybe the umbilical cord was in the way (cue anxiety on my part). I had no idea wtf that meant, but I hear it on your video! Unfortunately, I'm the worst person to ask about what it means in terms of location, though.

Campn - Oh man, Juliette seriously melts my heart. I am also getting to the point where I can just about imagine the love for these gorgeous little creatures, so it makes me well up. OH, I was meaning to ask how the in-laws thing turned out re: Juliette's birth and then afterwards, since I know you were a bit worried about that.

Gigs - I think if I had a TLC show it would only be watched by half a dozen bored and unemployed anglophiles, but thanks! When is your scan btw? I know you said but now have no damn clue. Oh, and you're right about trusting the scan. That's kind of what annoyed me most. Some of these ladies (mostly the older ones) who declared I'm having a boy basically did so with such confidence and, dare I say, ARROGANCE, that even when I mentioned REPEATEDLY that the u/s showed girl, they just had a look of smug pity, as though I was being naive for trusting medical science. Mergh herggh herghgh I'm actually angry again now. Like, f*** off!! Sorry... sorry... I've been having anger issues in pregnancy... dum-dee-dum...

PL - I've been trying to avoid maternity stores, because at least the ones near me are in a stupidly posh area where they charge $3,000 for two threads tied together. However, I did buy a couple of big sweaters in Suzy Shear that I really like; they're super comfy and made of decent material. I'll probably wear them with my two maternity pants. My bump starts so low that it's super uncomfortable even to wear normal leggings, and even my underwear cuts in too high... like maybe I should be going commando in order to achieve adequate comfort levels?

Tex - sorry to hear about AF. I think you have an amazing attitude re: TTC and the future. I have a feeling something will work out, for whatever a random stranger's "feeling" on the internet is worth ;)

Green - wow, sh*t's getting real, huh? Looking forward to hearing how the appt goes. And how's work btw?

Gah, I'm sweating suddenly for no good reason so will sign off and send my love to everyone else I didn't mention 'cause my memory capacity is fooked. But I will leave you with a cool pic that I took on my new iPhone 7 of the Toronto skyline (it's a huge file so I just took a screenshot of a smaller version). I think I paid bloody enough to get a device that takes good bloody pics, y'know?
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-09-27 at 7.35.27 PM.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JLM73

Awesome Pic Jez and thx- I'm even more furious cuz hubs is in A hole mode and bickering with me by text about how bad the pain was for him to drive to the clinic and Not call me :saywhat: Also he didn't even go to the nearest place WTF??
I told him Uh NO and you are WRONG! You would be pissed id I had something serious going on SEVEN hours, then drove to an urgent care and didn't say a word to you till after! If it was that bad yoou call 911! Not drive- not to mention his fancy ass touch screen car has hands free dial- NOoooo reason he could not call me on the F ing way
add that to taking like 4 times asking WHERE he is before he gave me the address ...
Soooo on the fecal roster right now....
Frankly I hope they let him stew in pain for a few hours...they at least are doing a gall bladder scan ...


----------



## Jezika

So he's staying in urgent care for now?


----------



## Jezika

M&S - you inspired me to buy this halloween shirt from Amazon... Clearly made for shorter people since this suggests Matilda's snuggling my saggy boob, but whatevs.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7663.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 10









FullSizeRender-7.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I love the t-shir over a fantastic bump! And the Toronto skyline pic was with your phone? That is gorgeous! Last time I saw Toronto was from an airplane at night ;)
As for underwear, I've been commando the last while. I didn't want to spent $20 on 2 pieces of string times that by a weeks worth of underwear. We sound similar there :haha: I feel like I should pick up some cheap, larger then needed granny panties for after delivery.

J, hope your hubby is alright. Did you hear anymore from him? 
Mine has done the same thing, told me hours after the fact that he stopped at the ER on his way to work because he couldn't breath. Chest cold plus asthma, not a good combo.


----------



## Janisdkh

Update on me.. I am in pain :( The last 48 hours almost. Its a stabbing electrical pain in my neck so either my tumor is back in my ear or I hurt my neck and am suffering some nerve jabs. If it does not go away I will call in.. I am still preggy yey! I do want to test again as I barely feel pregnant apart from bloat, sometimes nausea and sometimes sore boobs but they barely hurt at all.. My appt is on the 11th of Oct at 8.4 weeks and I am sure I will get an ultrasound considering both my last pregnancies were blighted ovums ugh....

Pink- I am not sure honey.. Sorry I did not respond earlier.. Took another break from bnb.. Now I am trying to catch up tonight. 

Dobs- Lots of love and when it comes down to it, we all back you up xxoo

Kitty- What a sweet cat! I love cats <3 I am swamped though, 4 cats, 2 kittens(long story) a dog husky mix and 2 leopard geckos which I plan to get more and more and more of <3 

The best best best pee scent remover and I will say actually any scent remover lol especially a male cat in heat spray is peroxide and water.. Cheap / chemical free. Also awesome stain on carpet remover <3 

Pacific- Beautiful bump <3 <3

J- You invert photo looks pretty good and so do your blue dye tests! I so so hopeeeee

Tex- I thought I seen something slight on your test :( I am so sorry AF showed. 

Campn- Juliette is so beautiful <3 

Keeps- Hugs hugs hugs honey, so sorry about all that. Have you researched pica? Not sure if you said anything on it. I am trying to catch up lol it's been a week haha.


----------



## StillPraying

Laaaawwd I missed a lot I see! Apologizing in advance if I miss anyone.

Campn oh my goodness she is the sweetest thing! :cloud9: talk about adding to my baby fever lol

Keeps glad you're trying to stop. Definitely talk to your Dr, pica can cause serious complications (knew of a lady who ate wet paper towels) 

Jez love the Halloween shirt! Had one with dd2 that said let me out lol on underwear I bought cheap ones in a few sizes too big, but then went commando lol

JLM my word talk about a difficult man! Hope it's nothing serious. When are you taking a frer?

Janis I hope they give you an us for your peace of mind! Will you be getting your neck pain checked as well?

PL lovely bump :cloud9:

Texas:hugs: I'm sorry love. But I do hope you enjoy your cruise! Cue the Margaritas!! :wine:

AFM the :witch: is pretty much gone. So dh had said he didn't want to ttc this month but has made comments about "when I get prego again" so I'm hoping that since we are sticking with pull out I may still be somewhat ttc lol but I do need everything yall know about swaying boy. I wouldn't mind another baby girl but dh so badly wants a boy that I can handle the idea of him being disappointed:cry:


----------



## Breeaa

Woah, keep! You're already 37 weeks???? Where is the time going???? Almost baby time for you! So exciting. I will keep my fingers crossed that baby is head down. 

J, men are so stubborn. Hoping to see a good line tomorrow! D.C. For you!

Campn, omg Juliette is just beautiful! <3

Green, I'm glad they're starting to monitor you more closely! Yay for being cautious. I'm sure those boys will stay in though. I'm so excited that you're almost in the 3rd trimester. Woohoo!! Almost double baby time!!!

Gigs, hope you start to feel better soon!

Still, I hope this is your cycle!! :hugs: :dust:

Afm, I'm good. Baby is good. She has been super smiley lately. She will look into my eyes while I'm talking to her and just smile. Big dimples and blue eyes. Can't get over her. She also studies my face. I feel like a weirdo when I'm cuddling her and just smelling her. :haha: Babies smell so good.


----------



## JLM73

Thx all....As of now 4:47 am...I have been up over 24 hours, not showerd in 36 nearly, ( was getting in when hubs pulled his I'm at Urgent care BS call...annnnd I am literally heating a Siracha Chicken pineapple pizza, as I have not eaten in about 16 hrs....

I was fuming as I drove to the Urgent Care. Made it in time for hubs getting WHEELED in a chair out, and he was all Hi Love!:growlmad:
I played nice, , but when they left us in the lobby to await results...yea...no bed, and he was doubled over in pain still...I gave him "sarcastic yet syruppy" sounding reminders as to WHY he should have listened to his exMedic of 20+ years wife.

He tried kept placing his head on me but and asking me to pls be sympathetic :ignore: But I was cold shoulder as I was still Pissed.
Seriously.. 7 hours of stabbing pain, and 15 min drive to Urgent Care and I am the LAST to find out?? Where do they DO that??

We got the results and NOTHING- not gall bladder, nor liver, nor appendix...so the doc was stumped. He did have a bit of blood in pee ( like miniscule on labs) everything else fine, and his urine had sugar in it...He's diabetic and NEVER eats right nor on time pfft.

Anyhoo, I said nothing, doc sent him off quickly with a shot of Toradol.
Mind you we have TWO cars there, and I need to drive back 45 miles to get my stuff, and dog, then 45 miles back to his house. He insists he can drive.
I argued NO, hell no, and said do I nee to call the doc back in- and he said yes, and when I asked the doc to pls tel my hubs who JUST got the Toradol IV not even 3 mins before- never had it , and hasn't been long enough to make sure no reaction...The jackass doc Oh SUrrre! He can drive!:saywhat:
That was part 1 of hubs getting hauty. He then hobbles, stopping every few steps to the parking lot, to which I follow telling him *I* will drive his car with him to his house, and we will come back for moms ( It's Brightly lit and a huge facility really with 3 security guards standing where I parked by the door)

Hubs REFUSES to move from in front of the driver door! :growlmad:
I literally ended up cursing him out in the parking lot, and telling him straight up he was being a F*cking Asshole, and I did not drive almost an hour in heavy rain, just to follow him home and let HIS dogs out, sweep, and mop the muddy ass floor...u have no idea what I came home to....and literally turn RIGHT around, shop for groceries at 1 a.m., just to drive back to my house, get my stuff, dog and drive alllll the way back! WTF!!!
I was beyond enraged! I literally raced around the house flinging thing to sweep mop under/behind, and reminded him I need $ for the store.

When I went to leave I coldly gave him a peck on the cheek and said be back in a few hours- planned to take my time! He hugged me and Said I didn't mean to make you mad
I said YES you did, as if I TELL you you are being an asshole, and you continue doing it, it's on purpose. I then pointed to his Masters in Psych and said And THAT piece of paper says you know EXACTLY what you are doing...out the door returned like 4 hrs later lol.

Wandered Wally world for 2 hrs 1am-2am, then drove slow.
I was actually calm when I got back till I saw how many things were messy AGAIN!
W T actual F*CK!? He apparently let the dogs out again, and they muddied the whole floor again...the kitchen sink is full of dishes again, and NO dishtowel in sight ( we have 3) So I can't dry them, and random empty boxes of cereal, used napkins etc all over W T F !? I am NOT the friggin maid service for 4 a.m.!!:brat:

I was JUST muttering to myself like a crazy woman, and got paper to write him a note when he comes hobbling - naked from the bedroom and hugs me- WRONG timing, I literally gave him an earful and he just hung his head.
I literally noted EVERYthing the last few visit he had done that are TOTAL "Lack of Consideration/Respect" ( kept repeating that)

Like - the place being just as messy after I was only gone 4 hours, and he left a sink full of dishes, for whom?? Oh yea ME, and WTF are the dishtowels ( to which he replied What dish towels:gun:)
And the fact that I couldn't take a shower even cuz he replaced the old leaky showerhead with some weird arse looking one that has NO obvi way to even make the water come out! Annnnd last time I couldn't take a shower cuz he had used MY towel to clean the dirty bathroom floor!? ( I only use a black towel due to burgundy hair dye run off)
And further more he has been a argumentative A-hole all day today, and the last 4 days I was here as well.
I also come home to find his 2 fave liquors on the counter...half full...big bottles, so I am sure dum dum partook of THAT along with his Toradol, and told me he took tramadol, and NOW feels pukey:ignore:
seriously Bitch switch ON, Sympathy mode Non Existent! 
OMG....sorry really needed to vent:bush:

I do have a FRER 2 pack, so I will take one in a few hours and hell no will he hear if there's a line!
Which LOOK at the time!? I'm never gonna get an accurate temp now, and to top it off, I had the slightest pink tinge last time I peed :sadangel:
No idea if it's all the stress, all the lifting- back is killing me, or IB related of just the :witch: deciding to play a nasty 2 days late for AF kinda trick...


----------



## Fern81

Wow J are you having regrets?


----------



## gigglebox

Jeeze J, sounds like some chaos i would not even want to deal with. To play the devil's advocate, if he IS in that much pain, maybe he was doing the bare minimum for himself to eat, let the dogs out or whatever so he could get back to laying down. He definitely needs to make this all up to you though.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, that photo of the skyline is amazing! I've been to cn tower a couple time (so pretty at night!) but never been in it. I also amost drunkenly hooked up with a guy there but my drunker friend starting getting sick and swearing someone drugged her, so i left the guy and went to our hotel to tend to my friend...who just had alcohol poisoning, she was def not drugged. She is 5'4"ish and was about 115lbs as the time and slamming 8% abv beers all night lol

For the best though.


----------



## JLM73

Morning ladies, finally took my sleep meds after 5 am and was asleep by 530ish
Took the frer when i got back up Zzzzz
Was a def 6.5 hour hold with 2 sips to swallow the pills, and apple cider pee....whole lotta nuthin :(
Guess the ICs can't be blamed. 
I swiped inside with a wad of tissue after using the bathroom. Straining and all, minimal brown blood smudge on paper. ...still not amused nor hopeful anymore as frer is nuthin.
Doesn't help hubs comes out saying Maybe its menopause. ....thx. ...preciate it....:finger:
 



Attached Files:







20160928_094338-1.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8









20160928_094208-1.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 3









20160928_094350-1.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5









20160928_094304-1-1.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Oh helll no he didn't go there!!! Judy chop to the balls.

Sorry this month is looking like another wash :(


----------



## JLM73

Thx Gigs. ..just charted my morning adjusted temp via phone which takes forever, as SOMEONE decided to add a huge office and Web program to my computer I didn't need , which is now causing an hour of updates. ...:growlmad:

Annnnd temp drop of doom.....F me sideways. ...

*Jez * AWESOME pic!!!! I've never been, it looks like a city from a futuristic movie! 
Also :rofl: at the Halloween shirt! !! So funny you look Great!


----------



## PrettyCow

Holy shit, J! That's some stressful shit. Sometimes I tell my husband that he's too old to use the excuse of "I didn't know you'd be mad" . The hell you didn't, buddy! 

I need help. I still have no af. I was going crazy, so I left work to get a test bc I'm just not a patient person. Took a digitial for the first time and the response was.... A QUESTION MARK. Wtf?!! I read some reviews online for this particular test and one woman said that she tore it open to see the lines so I tried that. When I started to open it up, it changed to YES+. 

Please bring me back to earth and tell me it's just malfunctioning. I can't test again for a few hours and it's driving bonkers


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh man pretty what the hell.. I would be testing again because I'm crazy lol.


----------



## Janisdkh

Stills- I am hoping they will give me one, if not I will push for it considering my history of three blighteds. As for my neck I will wait some because I have had this before. 

J- Oh my gosh you poor lady. That's a lot of stress :o


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty, POASA lesson 101 -- always pee in a cup and dip your test in that in case of a faulty first test! I'd be going mad...but that test sounds busted, i'd say test again and maybe grab a pink dye test.

Janis, hope the pain resides and it's nothing serious.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- exactly what gig said! Always pee in a cup JUST in case! lol I would be going crazy though. 

J- don't hate me.. But is it possible he's right?


----------



## FutureMrs

Ok guys help, my clothes are already feeling super tight, particularly my jeans.. isnt it a bit early for this? I am starving all the time and I know I am eating more then I should but seriously.. already? I feel like I literally should try to lose 5lbs before the second tri starts.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry I have been MIA, I've been abit busy today with...

OUR NEW KITTEN!! 

He's only 2kgs he's tiny!!

Please ignore my face, it's tired and rubbish XD

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpso6igmfcx.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsp2eup0us.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps0fl17f1u.jpg


----------



## Fern81

Kitty! Your kitty is so cool. Look at him all at home! Hope you enjoy many lovely years of cuddles & company. 

Future- sounds just like me... I became ravenous as soon as I got pregnant and picked up weight fast in the first tri. Had a bump/bloat since day one. I couldn't even try to eat less because it would make me feel really faint. So instead I just tried to eat whole grain and nutritious foods for the most part! My weight gain has slowed down in the second trimester though and my appetite is back to normal-ish. Don't worry too much. Baby just needs some energy to do all that developing and growing! Plus, a lot of weight goes into the amniotic fluid that's forming, boobs, extra blood, etc. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dawwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jezika

Future - I showed super early, which is odd for a first time momma. I was pretty sure it was bloating for the first little while though. Are you worried about it? Everyone's different!

J - Oh man, it stressed me out just reading all that. It also reminds me of the kinds of issues I have with DH but packed into one giant, intense event. In our relationship I'm the messy one and it infuriates him, but then he infuriates me when he lacks common sense or just fails to think of me (the using-your-towel-to-clean-the-floor thing is exactly the kind of thing my DH would do - in psych it's called [unconscious] passive aggression). He has good intentions with keeping things clean and tidy, but he does SUCH a bad job that it drives me crazy. And he does stupid sh*t like uses the dish-cleaning sponge to wipe stuff off the floor or he repeatedly fails to screw the lids onto bottles and other things so they leak, despite me telling him 100 times not to do that. But then his comeback is that at least he makes SOME effort. It's not an entirely unfair point. Anyway... back to you... I feel you, and it sounds like you need to have some calm conversations and put some plans in place to make sure you're doing better meeting each other's expectations in relevant realms. I do like Gigs' devil's advocate piece though re: could it be he's in pain and therefore doing the bare minimum, and that your reaction is being exacerbated by the whole urgent care incident (and maybe more recent history of him being slobbish?). In any case, hugs, and I hope you sort this soon. Also hope that it's not AF that's reared her ugly head.

Gtg, will write more later...


----------



## FutureMrs

Ahh atleast I am not alone Fern! Hopefully it slows down in the second trimester, I definitely need to start making healthier choices too which I think would help.

Jez I just feel really uncomfortable, I am really tall at 6'0 and I've always been between a size 2-4 so I'm pretty lean, the idea of gaining a bunch of weight is unnerving to me, I mean I am happy to for the cause but I already feel the pressure of getting my body back right away. I usually work out 3-4 times a week I've just slacked since becoming pregnant because I am afraid of everything, I'm hoping to pick it back up soon.

What an adorable Kitty!!!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Still - it's so silly I don't think I need to talk to a doctor as baby is due in just 2 & half weeks I just need abit of will power and to stop eating bladdy sponges!! Lol- hah I get all snobby/snooty about other people's habits - "like your friend ate paper towels? Gross how could she do that?!" (Whilst I'm sat here munching on bright pink sponges like its the norm! Lol (I'm not actually but thinking about its making my mouth water... No... STOP!

JEZ - eeek love ur top! And baby Matilda snuggling into saggy boobes! Lol! Hey we can't all be skinny and tall like you! Speaking of that- what's the deal those LEGS?! I thought when u get pregnant ur arse and thighs join in on the fun! Seriously, You look incredible and I'm disgustingly bitter! First thought- woah Matilda's popped out and getting big! Then checked ur sig- 30 weeks?! What? When? How? I have some strange feeling there will be something special about Matilda (I think this is partially ur fault bevause of her name always makes me think of the Matilda from the film) I think she'll be so clever/ witty and really special! 

JLM- hah, first of all why did I know it would be you to take a sneaky peak at the nip slip? :rofl: secondly - I'd love to give you some lengthy sound advice like Jez about men but this is all I got -(and it seems most accurate in my experience) Men are arseholes, Women are the superior sex, soz not soz.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Secondly - here is the most boring scan photo I've ever seen, but for me - it's by far the best! Because .. That really boring fuzzy circle is the top of Ella's head, and if you look - the scan was being done right down in my pelvis! YES SHE IS HEAD DOWN! No c-section, and no doctors trying to force my baby to turn with their hands! I'm so happy woop!! The scan was awful (done on a portable laptop machine) it was fuzzy, they left the lights on so I literally saw nothing from the glare, and it was over with in 2 mins! But I'm so so pleased she's in the right place! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And just to celebrate I could hardly crack open a bottle, so cracked open my my pretty car seat covers I had made and finally dressed my car seat ready for little miss Ella, they're very pink, and probably not to a lot of people's taste, but they're so me! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

You made that?! Impressive! And also lovely and super girly <3 

Fern, thanks for commenting on the weight gain as i'm also already feeling like a whale. Had a cry about it to hubs, feeling like crap all the time and yet all i can load into my body is more crap. I managed a smoothie for breakfast today (didn't go over great, but not terrible) and a salad for lunch (after i ate a hot pocket, lol) which is a partial victory for me :thumbup: but i still feel bloated and shitty, and i'm sure it's just being pregnant but also all this bread.


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies
*Fern* no regrets he just needs to stop being a complete A hole every time he is hungry, tired, hurting etc - dude - you are 53....I am 42 and have bulging discs and chronic migraines from it and hurt EVERY day...get over yourself!
He literally just looked at me typing like mad and said ..."Love you..."
mm hmmm cuz he is not diggin the J Frozen Shoulder, and mine is NOT cute like the movie...

*Green* I have been charting meticulously like 7 yrs and always can verify O, so not menopausalat 42, if anything porr egg quality, but I have taken many diff supp regimens...I think I just have to find the right combo...and as I said hubs could stand to get in better health for sure, especially being 53, diabetic, and not having had but 1 kiddo 30 yrs ago, so gonna have to be a joint effort.
I don't care that he said Could it be menopause...it's the fact that he STUPIDLY said some dumb sh*t like that knowing how bad the prev night was and that I was already not speaking to him.
He was being more naive than smart ass- but I already told him we BOTH need to go get checked out...
Also he has YET to get the OTC sperm count test which is like $45 bucks here, but hey, if he can drop $180 on a new Vape and oils...I don't wanna hear excuses.
I took the high road when he asked was it meno and said Maybe!... then silence
He said- I was really looking forward to having kids... thats when I told him we both had to get checked out.

Honestly, I think he is trying the oww oww I'm hurting thing still to try and get sympathy as I am still not cuddling with him etc as usual, but I already told him I don't do wishy washy - bitch at someone then 5 mins later try and hug them like it's all good:roll:
So oh well. Was REALLY looking forward to him goin to work tomoro...now he's hobbling around again and said he's calling out again garrhhh!!!
I am Sooooo walking to the store and leaving his arse here for a while.
I take care of EVERY one better than myself, but he has yet to truly apologize for his childish inconsiderate behavior, so what evs

*Gigs* don't bail him out lol, he is just messy- like artistic/mad professor with the lab where he can never find anything. I am similar, but ONLY in my room, not the whole damn house, and I NEVER mess with anyone else's things.
He's done this a few times, but never so bad! Like a dog chewing shoes to get ANY attention , even bad attention :growlmad:

*Janis* YAY! you are still sailing along preggo! Was worried about you when you disappeared!

*Pretty* Ooh Exciting!! So how late are you for AF?? And yes ALWAYS pee cup and wait for test to finish....then poss use 4 more types on hand if you see something :rofl: anyhow re-:test:

AFM no outward bleeding, cramped all day earlier, but it's been a stressful 2 days 
I have had spotting if I check my cervix- like on my finger, so I put in a plug anyhoo(tampon) :shrug: Que sera sera...
Nothing I can do to change anything- can't really be fussed as I never got more than haze.


----------



## JLM73

*Keep* I a THE most team BLUE person here ( decide Dobs) and your car cover is GORGEOUS!!!!
Ella will be a Princess in a beautiful carriage lol.

And I agree- WOMEN are supperior to men - we actually THINK before acting- even if viscious it's because we MEANT to be lol
Hubs has been single a long time, well prev relationship- was a very odd chick - whom we see every week at his fave pub as she glarrreess at me lol- she's his age, and constantly looks pissed:roll: but apparently they were together many years but she never wanted to be more than hang out buds ???
I get she is Bi ( he said) but umm, yea, kinda 2 ppl not wanting the same as he wanted wedding, marriage, kids etc, and she never did. 
Oh well. I keep reminding him lol THIS is marriage you HAVE to consider your partner in everything!
So yea...he's in Come to Jesus Training.
I didn't sleep in the bed last night as he was snoring like an Ox , then whiny cuz he took too much pain med and was nauseated lol

I slept in the reliner after scarfing my pizza:sleep: only like 3 hours again grrr- this house is too damn bright by 6 am!!
I'll snuggle with him tonight and he will be back to his lovely self- But I'm making a point he will need in this marriage- Treat me as YOU want to be treated back- cuz he certainly doesn't like my Bitch mode! It's NOT nice- quiet, scathing retorts, and cold all day...I think he's stewed long enuff today.:haha:


----------



## PrettyCow

I I am either 2 or three days late. I went back to confirm, but I've been 24 days with last month 25 days and I'm currently ending cd27. Still trying not to get hopes up bc those BFNs sting a lot. I will have to try using a cup now! I am lucky to have such experts around. Also, when I think about your husband, it reminds me of the way my mom can get a certain look on her face and it scares us all. I hope someday I can master a look so scary it takes all the stupid things right out hubs mouth.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty, sorry if i already asked but do you use opk's or anything to note when you ovulate?


----------



## JLM73

*You COW* :haha: sorry, I couldn't resist - it's I withe the scathing looks and remarks, hubs is not at all quit with stinging remarks or looks at all lol

I think that sounds promising....even tho your test went wonkers, I have never heard for the end result being +, usually stays blank, confused, ?? or "loading" symbol...
Even if I am looking at cycle 28, I hope EACH and every one of you succeeds with a BFP NOW !...I am not greedy. I have had 3 of my own children, sinble, marriage 1, arriage 2, and 2 surrogate twins whom are thriving. I hope hubs and I can have 1 if not a couple yet in our older years, as he has NO relationship with his 1 and only son of 30 yrs due to bad relationship and a career traveling alot ( Flying) when his son was small...
I still hope we can! But if nothing else, I will continue looking up supp regimens that have worked for women my age.
I am still gonna try Black Cohosh, again next time as I read a whole article on a woman with labs sayong she has like no eggs hardly left at 43, but succeeded at a baby at 43+ with black cohosh pineapple etc.

Someone I think *Still* asked about boy sways- I have done 2 successfully.
You need an alkaline enviro, so they recommend a light baking soda douche before sex, :sex: as close to O as poss... day of NEAR +, and +opk, there is also a list of alkaline foods to eat- mostly meats, salty I think, but you can find it online easy. Also having the Big O, before BD will naturally cause the body fluids in the vajay canal to be more alkaline, less acidic. 
I have had 2 boys trying this method :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMrs

J, have you heard of Ubiquinlol? I started taking it the cycle we conceived for something else, but I read a lot of women who started taking it and conceived shortly after!


----------



## claireybell

Why can men be such butts sometimes eh???!! & not talk about things! Glad you let hubs stew for abit J!! 

Jez, i LOVE your bumpy pic halloween top hehe! You look so good! 

Kitty im officially kitten broody now <3 love love love lil ginge kittens, they make my heart melt hehe & you look lovely in the pic also - not tired at all :thumbup: 

Camps awwww Juliette is soooo gawjus! Hope your doing ok & bf's still going well :) i know its major tiring first few wks & hubs is helping out somewhat! My zombie zzzzZ haze is just starting to lift, yay! Hows Benjamin with new baby girl? 

Keeps your carseat decor is adorable! Looks like a transportable fancy moses basket hehe! Very cute :) looking forward to indoor snuggles with the squiggles now cooler weather is setting in! Actually looking forward to christmas more this year even though Nuala will be like only 4 months old ha ha! Glad baby is not breech :thumbup: ECV procedures are a lil uncomfy & dont always work as i had one with Riley, so yay for head down woop woop!! 

Future i started bloating around 10wks which second time around i still thought was early! Lotsa water retention i guess! If you dont want to buy Mat clothes yet, do the elastic hairband thingy with the trouser/jeans buttons, works a treat & saves buying new clothes for at least another month or so. 

Hope your doing ok Gigs & sickness isnt getting you down.. :hugs: 

Not long MrsG & you'll be on Mat leave yay! Lotsa put ye feet up time & prep for twinnys arrival hehe 

So im thinking about intergrating the bottle with the breastfeeding, Nuala just cries to be soothed & fed what feels like ALL the time! I know shes getting enough as her nappies are full & very yellow alot but she never sleeps inbetween either & i do wonder if shes not taking that extra bit of Milk to keep her zzzZ & satisfied longer! So, i may even start expressing aswell, least i know what she'll be getting.. & SO can do a few feeds etc! May do a formula bottle for her later in evening to see if she goes abit longer through the night :) Cant believe shes 7wks today :shock: 6-8 wk check went well yesterday for both at Drs & she weighs just over 10lbs now haha lil turkey!!

Tex im so sorry period showed! Was so sure this was your cycle hun, :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*CB* OMG already 8 wks!! Careful with the bottle! depends on the babe, but bottle s are MUCH easier for them to feed from, and sometimes ruins BFing! Happened to me with #1DS at 3 months, and again with DD at 7-8 month ( both when I returned to work!) SUCKED badly as I got so engorged! Last babe DS was 100% boob baby and I NEVER had a prob with him feeding nor engorging etc, but I was a SAHM as well .
IF I can ever have another I will be 100% boob again! was soooo nice having no formula bills and being able to get him to nap like THAT just putting him on boob when cranky and Zzzzz:sleep: LOL like a knockout drug hehe- milk coma!

And noooo idea how it is men and women both get 26 chromes and men are SOO immature and DIFFICULT!!! I swear babies are easier gahh

Now I am going thru- "I'm going to bed,..."
Me- Ok well I'm not sleepy and dogs have to go out still...
him- well....you can LAY with me until they go out
Me- I'm not laying in a dark room staring at the ceiling listening to you snore lol
Him :( Well you can have the TV on I can still sleep ...
Me- uh ok...( packing up my computer) 
Him - Nevermind, you don't habe too
Me-??? :huh: uh what just happened??
....men= big ass KIDS


----------



## claireybell

Haha at least with babies after feeding, bum change & cuddles falling asleep you know why they're moany! Men indeed! Hope you manage to get some shut eye after dogs being let out J :)

Oh i know re bottle feeding, my milk seens to spray out at the moment lol i just want to see if she'll start going longer at night & be abit more mellow in the day with a full bottle amt whether its expressed or formula, i dont get anything done in day its awful as she wants me ALL the time, sometimes i cant even get 5 mins to poop or shower Lol! Joys eh :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Uhh SO's alarm for work goes off in an hour :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## StillPraying

Cb i introduced formula bottle to dd2 because I had to and my supply went way down and it doesnt help them sleep in my experience. Both of my dds were like that, needing to nurse for comfort but they outgrew it. When theyre so tiny that's really all they want.


----------



## claireybell

Thats what i think will end up happening possibly Stills.. ;-/ Riley started sleeping through abit better when i did it with him but he was just over 3 months! Hmm..


----------



## PrettyCow

Giggles I had used opks every other month and always been ovulating around day 11, but this month I got negatives and stopped testing on the 13th, which was cd12. I guess it's possible I ovulated later but right now I'm wondering if I just didn't ovulte at all and that's why I'm not getting a period... does that sound like a thing that can happen?


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Mornin all...
My temp jumped all the way back up to 98.52 this morn :shock: but F it -- tampon from overnight confirmed Light bleed for sure, and with the Ute "tingle cramps" I usually have during AF, I'm not even gonna play the "what If ..." game this go round.
I have a measley 5 ICs left, and 1 FRER, 2 Wally cheapies, and 1 Wally Blue Dye
:-k biggest "stash" I've had in a long time :rofl:
I'll likely order some REAL Wondfos in a few days, as those seem to be the ICs most you ladies trust, and I have yet to get that brand:shrug:

Hubs snuggled me ALL night and kept doing the happy sighs :haha: 
Def think it's stress all around, he just needs to learn to re channel his AWAY from me lol. I just scarf super junky food :munch:
Off to catch up and start morning routine- doggies are squirmin! Stomach growlin!


----------



## JLM73

*BC & Camps* Breastmilk is like baby CRACK :haha: They become total addicts lol. DS was strictly BF the first 4-5 months, and I started those wee baby starter foods, which he seemed to like ( tongue pushing most back out as all uncoord with spoon hehe) but he absoLUTEly was all about rooting for the nip and pulling on my shirt everytime I was holding him. Literally he ate every 2 hrs for the first month or 2, and until 6 months was STILL every 3-4 hours! But I somehow made it work. 
All the research shows our milk literally changes chemical makeup- nutrients etc, based on how often baby feeds, and with DS I def could tell when the growth spurts were Man!

*Pretty*:test: lol When I have had a funky digi, I've gotten blank / error screens, never a + Pregnant after!! 
Also, even in anovulatory cycles, your AF should still come near reg time if you are a fairly reg gal- cuz the hormone levels in the LH part (post O) will still shift to trigger AF


----------



## StillPraying

CB I guess it just depends if you're wanting her exclusively breastfed and how long you are wanting to nurse her for. Dd1 happily switched back and forth from breast milk in bottle or at breast. Dd2 did at first but then we had to add formula at 9 months because I didn't have enough to send with her to daycare. It all went downhill after that. Everyone is different so you do what you need for your babies :) 

J sorry the witch showed her unwanted self. What supplements are you taking for egg quality?

Pretty I'd test again with a pink dye. I personally don't like digis. Even if you don't o you should still get af as just said. 

Kitty when are you going to Dr?

Afm...i havent said anything about ttc to dh but last night we dtd and he pulled out. then he says "i only pulled out Cuz we aren't going to bed right now so I didn't want you to be all messy" :saywhat: so maybe he's not completely against ttc right now :shrug:either way I'm gonna do the alkaline thing just in case.:winkwink:


----------



## gigglebox

Probably late ov if you're regular. Missing o completely and not bleeding is the less likely scenario i'd say.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ooh sounds hopeful Still!

Sorry AF showed J, and I feel ya on the man drama :(

Pretty, CD11 is quite early for ovulation so I would be more likely to think you ov'd later rather than not at all - don't waste your money on digis, even the best ones aren't very sensitive. If you want to spend money on a test, first response 6 days early wins every time. And why haven't you tested again already? :rofl:

CB - little uns just eat all the time, regardless of boob or bottle. I think this whole 'contented sleeping babies' thing is a total myth. Out of desperation I stopped BF Nat at about 14 weeks (we had other problems with it too but I did hope he might sleep more than two hours at a time as a result) - worst thing ever - instead of just sticking him on boob and lying back down, I was then up making bottles every two hours instead :hissy: I know some people that swear by a bedtime formula bottle but it did sweet FA for any of mine and introducing formula or even expressing just tanked my supply. You don't get as much out when expressing as when feeding direct so for me it just made it worse - milk supply went down and then they just wanted to feed more to try and bring it back up..

I did read everything else too but have a pounding headache so didn't absorb.

Had screaming fight with DH late last night because I didn't want sex.. He takes rejection VERY personally and just will not accept that feeling sh**ty, sick and tired means I REALLY don't want it and it's not that I don't love him. We have sex at least 3-4 times a week even now, he is NOT deprived but because it was usually every night, he's being pissy about it. I'm so tired of the same old fight. He was even moaning that the other night I turned my head away and wouldn't kiss him and it wasn't a good lay - no f-ing wonder, I told you I was feeling sick and my back is sore, I couldn't breathe and you stank of wine!! And you still insisted on pushing for it! Do you blame me? His demanding sex no matter what just makes me feel like a piece of meat and think he doesn't love me, m and my refusing makes him think I don't love him. Damned if you do and damned if you don't.

Then add to a crap night's sleep a miserable day, shop landlord threatening court if I don't pay the rent, and our own tenants not paying rent and I was not a happy bunny today. I told the agent she was a despicable human being (they sent a solicitor's letter last quarter because I didn't reply to them within two days, because I was off work with the MC - charged me for the pleasure and didn't even have the courtesy to reply to the e-mail I sent explaining) threatened to evict OUR tenants if their arrears aren't cleared and up to date by Christmas (it's DH's brother and his family, and I know it's not that they don't have money, but because they choose to do stupid s**t like spending £1000 on each of their three kids at Christmas then not paying their rent for two months because of it, spend £80 a week on cigarettes etc) We're last on their priority list because they think it's family and they always get bailed out so don't need to take responsibility for their own finances. No more. I'm sick of being the one always paying for everyone else. If they don't pay, I'm selling the house and they can find somewhere else.


----------



## PrettyCow

M&S I tested this morning and got nothing. I'm not sure what's going on, but I contacted my aunt who is a nurse practitioner aNd she didn't seem to worried so I'm going to try to not be. I know cd11 is early but my cycle is only 24 days, with the exception of last month being 25. 

Are pink dye tests better than blue? I know hubs got some today for me but I'm not sure what kind. I really do feel surrounded by experts!


----------



## gigglebox

Blue just always have a haze on them, even when negative, which can look like faint positives.

Holy drama m&s! I don't even know what to say. Sounds like threats are going to be the way to go with the fam. Regarding hungry hubby...sometimes with hubs when he want it and i don't, i just let him have at it and tell him to make it quick lol. Sometimes i get into ot anyway even if i wasn't feeling up for it, or he just hops on, then hops off and is satisfied. Hope that's not too dirty....

Afm...getting af type cramps today :/ nothing severe, but i am paying attention to them. I also have this sick burning feeling in my stomach like i ate a whole head of garlic. Not cool. Even my mouth tastes a little onion-y. Also, my slack ass doc's office still hasn't called me about my appointments. Grrrr


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Have you been over active maybe- thus the cramping? Recent BD? ( not to be nosey, just thinking of cramp causers) :-k You ARE a hair from 8 wks tho, and even tho I usually felt NADA when preggo, I do remember the Ute being achy irritable around 8 wks ( stretching growing thing??)
Likely just that....you know the Triplets need more space and all :rofl:
jk :hugs:

*M&S* Rock on sista! I know they are fam, but they are def taking advanatage and leaving you in a lurch! Not fair!!
I think your plan is perfect, and hope you're able to get all caught up soon!
As for your man- BS! You are allowed to say NO. Especially when you don't feel well.
You are a ballsy gal- give him a "Come to Jesus" talk :trouble:
Let him know direct what you just said to us:
*His demanding sex no matter what just makes me feel like a piece of meat and think he doesn't love me* and my refusing does NOT mean you don't love him!

Every night is excessive for long term couples with a life, kids, jobs lol.
Hell many men would :gun:for 3-4 times a week.
Me and hubs were rabbitish:bunny: the first few months- outside AF, but that's the new love thing. I think also he mentioned being deprived for several years his last marriage, so he kinda had that in the back of his mind that - if the :sex: slowed down in frequency, then I must be bored, unhappy, not finding him attractive...impending gonna LEAVE him :huh: LOL.
I did have to really chew him out one night that ME suggling/kissing/hugging/TOUCHING your F-ing shoulder does NOT mean let's F*ck!! I think intimacy is more important than just sex and roll over... He agreed, and we have never had a prob since!
He literally will caress me in the morning and kiss me and then say :shock: This is NOT about sex lol Like he's paranoid I think that.
It's cute, but it's been Soooo very nice being a very affectionate/PDA/touchy feely couple WITHout the sex pressure!
He knows if I want it clear I am purposely initiating as I'll just grab his crotch :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I definitely had cramps from like 7weeks- even every now and then now. Doc reassured me it's just stretching.


----------



## JLM73

*Still* there's a lot of regimens for egg quality, and I am gonna hit em ALL up this go round lol ( tho I left my black cohosh at the other house:dohh:)

But my longtime standing ones are Vitamin B complex daily, Prenatal Daily ( since 2006 has the folic acid as well), and after AF I start daily low dose Aspirin- helps get the ute lining ready for implant

I am also gonna do Black Cohosh 120mg cd 1-12 ( started 5 days late last time cuz I was doing Soy Iso :roll:)
Cohosh is supposed to help egg quality/Ov.
(soy isoflavones does as well depending days taken-5 days only, but you choose soy OR cohosh- I did both and no bfp lol)

I recently read about a 43 yr old who got preg naturally, so I gotta find her posting again and do her regimen- no caffeine/alcohol, eating pineapple core etc...

I will do WHATEVER this round as this is ...sigh....*cycle 28 of TTC* for me :cry::sadangel:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had cramps too this past couple of weeks, occasionally so bad I've taken painkillers for it.

Gigs - that's my usual approach to it, just let him get on with it because it's easier than arguing but sometimes I'm just like dude, gtf and stop touching me! Last night, it was already 11.30pm and I knew I was up early today. Obviously THAT back-fired as it was 1am before I got to go to sleep. He made no effort to do anything romantic or to get me interested, just made some wise-crack about sex being good for pain relief, then got all huffy when I said not tonight.

J - we've been together 14 years - believe me, we've had that talk just about every which way round it's possible to have it. He just does NOT get it - to him, it's the same as if he was to not hug me and physically turn away if I tried - which he actually did once for a day on some stupid attempt to show me what it was like. In my book, the two are totally different - sex can be affectionate but it is NOT comparable to a hug. It's not the way I show affection but no matter how I say it, he refuses to accept that and the same fight comes round every once in a while.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I always got a lot of cramping with all of my pregnancies :hugs:

Ms I think I'm your hubby lol if my husband isn't physically affectionate or turns away sex I take it to heart even when I try not to. But sex every night? Good lord he needs to go to the gym more to get all that out hahaha


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I definitely had some cramping last week that made me nervous too, its resolved this week so I am sure its just part of the process! I hear you though, I have virtually no symptoms which I shouldnt complain about because I feel good, but it makes me nervous!


----------



## TexasRider

My husband and I aren't exactly "active" a lot. Once a week max unless it's my fertile time and then we try for every other day or better during then. And sometimes we go like 2 weeks with no sex. By the time we get kiddo to bed it's 9 or so and then it's showers and stuff and I try to go to sleep by 10 since I get up at 5:30. We try for weekend sex though but that doesn't always happen. Sometimes I back out and sometimes he does. Neither one of us takes it personally though... We are both just tired lol


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah, finding sexy time is tough, especially with kids and jobs.

J, we actually dtd last night, so that makes sense, my uterus is probably mad at me lol. 

LADIES! I have a redo scan on Tuesday!


----------



## Janisdkh

I cant wait for my appt.. Lil nervous but not as bad as my last pregnancy.. Hury up Oct 11th!
So as you know I have been in pain since Monday. Today I am sooooo much better! Last night I was crying so bad because of it and I said I would call my specialist today but I am better now... I need to know something.. I have been taking tylenol and the knock off version every 6 hours or so. Please tell me this is ok :( The last I took was 5am this morning.. I have had like only 11 stabby jabs in my neck/ear the last 12-13 hours.. Compared to having about 3 a minute this is really gooooood.. 

Kitty- Beautiful new kitty <3 Gah so sweet

Keeps- Omg that is beautiful.. Spoiled in pink <3 I LOVE pink anything for girls. 

J- Yep still around and hopefully until baby is born and more :D Hubby and I are super cuddly but I cant seem to spoon or cuddle with him without him thinking we are gonna get is on :( I really love intimacy without the sex part and sometimes that is all I want. When i initiate :D I will bang on the floor over his man cave and he knows I freaking want to get down! Or I will say "baby I am going to go take a quick bath" He knows what that means :D Or I will just grab his crotch too hahaha

Clairey- I miss the tired nights, no time for myself daily days :'( especially a babies cry :'( So worth it.

Gigs- I have cramps now and then, sometimes a pressure like slight cramps.. Lil annoying.. Drink water and put your feet up. It should help the cramps pain.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selfish post sorry ladies. 

I THINK I'm having Braxton hicks. I kind of loose my breath and my uterus feels tight but when I touch it, it feels tighter than normal but not that tight. However I think that's because of my layer of fat. So question is this Braxton hicks and if so how many is too many? I've had three already since I've been relaxing for last hour and a half or so.


----------



## Janisdkh

mrs.green2015 said:


> Selfish post sorry ladies.
> 
> I THINK I'm having Braxton hicks. I kind of loose my breath and my uterus feels tight but when I touch it, it feels tighter than normal but not that tight. However I think that's because of my layer of fat. So question is this Braxton hicks and if so how many is too many? I've had three already since I've been relaxing for last hour and a half or so.

How much water do you consume daily? Dehydration can bring on harsher cramps, braxton hicks and real contractions if you don't drink water. I would drink a bunch of glasses and put my feet up. I dont think you should be getting many braxtons now though. Hugs


----------



## claireybell

I second that Janis! MrsG, dehydration or alot less fluids can cause more/stronger braxton hicks! Unless they are abit painful & more than just uncomfy they are completely fine & normal! I had them from 11/12wkz with Nuala, sometimes 3/4 an hr randomly esp when sitting down & paying attention! 

Cramps all normal Gigs, i know we all say that when not pg/ttc & its diff when we get them ourselves but for 8/10 wks i had them aswell, remember one eve it was so strong i panicked as it was a few wks away from scan, but all was ok :thumbup: ahh yay for re scan eeee! :)

Thanks girls, i think now i just need her to be more satisfied after a feed during day, i seriously cant get anything done, night feeds are tiring but coping on minimal sleep but daytimes she never sleeps & screams for booby ALL the time! If she ends up on bottle fulltime i think il be ok with it as long as shes happy & i can see how many ounces! My milk seems to spray out when she pops off the boob so expressing with electric pump should be ok :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Are you returning to work?
Also, B milk does not hold them long because it is so easily difested, compared to formula- that's why BF poo is MUCH less harsh than formula Poo:sick:
There's alot of unused chems/ingred in formula since it is "one size fits all"
Maybe you can try starting her with a couple ounces formula, then switching to boob?
That way she will have the denser formula to get thru as well as your nutrish B milk, which will change with her as she grows.:shrug:
I wouldn't do it the other way around, as if you offer boobage first, you can't really measure how much she has in her before the formula, and she may turn her pretty nose up at the formula LOL.
But if she really hungry, she will devour the formula, and as she's a booby babe she will not likely turn down the boob after:winkwink:


----------



## Janisdkh

CB- I breast fed all four of my kids and they would go crazy hungry sometimes 30 mins after a feeding. It was so draining.... It's normal esp early on...Eventually your milk will sustain her because you will produce what she needs and she will go longer periods without needing. The more you nurse the more milk you produce. xo


----------



## JLM73

Is anyone in the TWW or testing soon? I am entertaining the :witch::roll:
full force, can't wait for her to be gone already. 
But I have totally lost where you ladies are in your cycles :blush:


----------



## claireybell

I was thinking of just an odd 1-2 bottles a day to start, see how the expressing goes, if not alot comes out as like you say the boobs get used to how the milk already flows out, not going back to work until May next year as 9 months paid Mat leave ;) Im just finding it all abit much this time around if im honest with you, i know she aggitated alot whilst feeding esp near the end of the feed like she cant get the hind milk out quick enough Lol lil piggy! Ive also started seeing lots saliva around her mouth so wondering if shes started teething? Riley was around 7/8wks & was boob & bottle from 3 months because teething got so bad he made my nips sore, he couldnt get milk out properly & he was hungry!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yes! I miss peeing on tests lol! If i had one in my drawer at home id so pee on it to see if my levels were 0 ha ha excuses!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your period arrived aswell J! Def keep taking the supplements :hugs: still cant believe your hubs brought up 'Menopause' :shock:


----------



## kittykat7210

Mrs g if you're worried maybe call your midwife and ask about it, I have no experience with Braxton hicks, so can't offer any advice apart from that I'm afraid...

This is my chart, it doesn't look like my Normal ovulation but it does look like ovulation?? And my boobs hurt and are abit swollen... Plus getting a few cramps and quite bloated for last few days
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Fern81

Mrsgreen- I get uncomfortable, frequent BH all day, every day. My uterus goes rock hard and feels crampy. I'm definitely not dehydrated as I drink at least 2L of water every day but I know dehydration can bring it on. Feels like my uterus is just overly sensitive and contracts from baby moving, full bladder, sex, me touching my tummy, randomly during walks or when resting... idk. Very irritating. But my dr says it's still in the range of normal so I just have to accept it! 
However. Any time ANYTHING bothers you, phone your dr. A lady on our pregnancy thread lost her baby recently at around 21 weeks and it has us all so upset for her sake :(


----------



## Fern81

Oh kitty that does look like O temps and symptoms.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Fern, do they know why the baby passed? That's sad and terrifying :( also, did you get a 3d scan and not share with the class?!? Fore shame! 

Kit i'll defer you to the temp experts but your signs of o definitely seem spot on. Maybe an unusual o is a good thing? When will you test?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- how incredibly sad! I would be devestated. Do they know what happened? One of the ladies on my thread was pregnant with twins and she delivered one early around 18ish weeks I want to say. I couldn't even imagine. My heart hurts for anyone who lost a baby especially so far along. 

Kitty- definitely see a temp shift but I know what you mean by not looking "normal" but normal is overrated anyway! You sound like you Ovd and that's the most important part!

Gig- next Tuesday is so close im so excited for you. 

CB- I'm most likely going to have to do bottle and breast so please keep us updated on your situation it'll help me out down the line. 

Thanks lafies for your advice. I definitely drink a lot of water so I doubt dehydration and I was actually laying down when they started but they went away. I'm just going to keep an eye on it and talk to my doctor on Thursday. Can you belive I'm going every two weeks now?! And they'll start checking my cervix next week to make sure it doesn't shorten. Holy cow!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks green, i'm excited but a little perturbed i have to go through the nerves all over again. 

Yup, you're closer to the end of your pregnancy than the beginning but you still have some time left. Have you started the nursery yet?


----------



## StillPraying

Green I got never ending Braxton hicks with dd2, my Dr told me that as long as they aren't in a consistent pattern not to worry about them but definitely mention it to your Dr to be safe :) 

Gigs omg yay so glad your getting a new scan! This will be with new dr right? 

J I'm in the waiting to O, not sure when to start opks.

CB don't beat yourself up. Do whatever you feel is best for your family. I personally don't recommend adding bottles unless you have to because it seems to make things harder. But that's only my experience. Have you tried anything for the possible teething? My babies became booby monsters when they were teething for sure.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- nope! We should be closing on our house next Friday and move in the following weekend. Once we're settled then I can finally start the nursery!


----------



## PrettyCow

I I'm still waiting on AF. Another bfn today at 3-4 days late. I am beyond frustrated and I wish I'd I'm not pregnant I could just get going on the next cycle. I casually mentioned to a friend at work that I read about some women getting really late BFPs and she kind of jumped on me and told me I'm not pregnant and to give it up, so I'm in a pissy sort of sad mood. 

Gigs I'm glad you get a new scan!!! Good luck!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys, I thought I might have but it just doesn't look the same as usual, but yeh considering the last 5 cycles have been 60+ days I'm happy it's more normal!! I'll try not to test until the day but I know I'll probably fail at that XD xx


Prettycow I didn't get a positive until 17 dpo with my first pregnancy, I wouldn't give up yet honey I know people who didn't get one until 24 dpo so honestly don't listen, that was quite a nasty thing to say!!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Ladies, i am so many pages behind now, some day I'll catch up again, but for now I'll be present again.

As you know we live on a small island. We have another really small island in front of ours that is so close the big main island thwt they ran the cables over the ocean. then it goes over the ocean floor to supply our island. Well a crane loaded onto a barge took all down 3 days ago between the tiny island and the main island. Because the little island isn't accessible by car or ferry, they had to chopper the new lines back and forward. Overall, we had no power for 44 hours and because we are on a well, no water. Still waiting for our landline and Internet to come back on. Our property is in a dead zone so I have no cell phone reception there any other day either. Heading over to the main island today for the ultrasound, so I am catching up on emails, Facebook, news, etc while waiting for the ferry.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg pl! I'd be livid! How's the temp in your house? It's starting to get chilly up there, isn't it?

Still, yes this scan will be with the dr that i actually like. I was talking to friend about the last uktrasound she suggested maybe the dr was used to other people doing the u/s at her old office, and she doesn't usually do them, and probably mever early scans. She probably had too much pride to tell any of the staff at this new office she can't operate the equipment. I thought i was a good theory.

Green, omg closing!!! So exciting! Is this your first house?


----------



## Fern81

Congrats on the house Green (finally, you must be so relieved!). 

Gigs- can't wait for your u/s. Every scan I've had (4 so far) has included a 3d and the 12week & 20 week emergency also 4d scans. Lol even my 7week scan was 3d... so I have a 3d pic of the yolk sac :shrug: . Hope you get a fab scan.

No unfortunately I don't know what happened to the poor lady & caused the loss. She has taken a step back from bnb after the loss, which we all understand of course. 

Pl- what did you do for water?? Do you have bottled or could you buy?


----------



## campn

Claire, as someone who exclusively pumped for more than 6 weeks, I advise against it! It was a non stop pump, feed, wash bottles, sterilize, and repeat! You may think now it's less work but your work will only double! Plus your supply will go down because a pump isn't as good as a baby sucking! now that Juliette is breastfeeding, I look at my pump and stick my tongue out, it's way easier! Also formula is harsher like J said, especially since she's only been getting breast milk, so it may backfire and make her gassy and colicky and then you'll be even more awake at night! 

I understand how exhausted you are though! I would just give her a pacifier cause it sounds like she just wants to suck for comfort! Maybe just pump once a day like a big bottle and give it to her at night time?? That way you maintain your supply, get a nursing break at night, and she'll avoid gas and reflux from formula!


----------



## campn

Claire, are you wearing her during the day!? This will allow you to get things done, and being so close to you will comfort her and she won't need the boob as much if that makes sense??


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* YAY for 2nd scan and p-nut M&M!!

*CB* If lil Nuala is struggling for hindmilk- then no no no ! [-X=;
Don't pump more than she nurses, as pumps no matter how great and expensive ( AND I have the double Medella that simulates fast/slow sucking) A pump mainly gets fore milk- which is the watery part. It will get some hind milk, but NOT totally drain the ducts deeper in the boob of all the hindmilk, which tells your body :shrug: No need to up the hindmilk yet...

I know you are at wits end, but I agree with *Camps* formula may cause extra issues...Oh and not sure how she is with the occasional spit up, choking while feeding on spraying milk or nose spit up even - but formula inhaled = possible pneumonia, whereas breast milk inhaled is easily reabsorbed by the body.

And :shock: OMG!!! Such a looong paid Mat leave(faint) Sooo jealous!!
NONE of my jobs ( Police, Fire, Hospital, Mayor's ofc) had ANY paid mat leave! I literally had to plan ahead and not take a single sick day for like a year+ and even then my checks only lasted until DS was about 8 wks :(

*Kit* LOVE your kit pics the other day- :blush: forgot to say! And YEP! I think you O'd! Lots of things make BBT all overthe place, so the shift of .4 (F) or more post O is the main point of temping...pretty useless from then on. Yea it's nice to see a lonnng high chart, but I've had many and womp womp (* Tex* :howdy: back me up lol)

*Still* If you have a fairly reg O day I'd start opks about 4 days before. Mine is pretty damn reg cd13- so I start opks about cd9 or 10.
If you aren't sure about your O, catch some $ tree opks and if you see ANY kinda 2nd line keep taking em??:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

*PL* :shock: OMG what a freakin disaster! Literally!
I'd be camped in front of a fireplace lol?
How ya feelin?
How's ya critterz?

*PrettyBovine*:haha: F your friend! Sorry that was a sh*tty thing for her to say to you!
There are ALL kinds of late BFPs! Just like* Kit* said! As your friend, your friend should not be dashing your hope!


----------



## gigglebox

U/s scan now, details on how i got it later!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## TexasRider

Yes. My charts always look pretty awesome here lately and yup bfn every time. If I ever get a crazy ass chart that's probably when I will get my bfp haha


----------



## Breeaa

Green, hope the bh stay away! I would always get them while dehydrated so like others said, continue to drink lots!! My midwife had me take magnesium tablets when I started getting to many bh. You could bring it up with your dr if they continue and see if they think it's ok. They give you wicked poos though. XD congrats on closing btw!! 

Gigs! How exciting that you had a scan! Let us know details when you get the chance. 

Sorry af showed J. What happened to you trying clomid? Still thinking about it or thrown that idea out? Sorry about dh. 

Cb, could Nuala be going through a growth spurt? I agree with camps and the pumping. I have never exclusively pumped but even from time to time is a lot of work. lol I'm just lazy I guess. I hope you find something that works though. Ailee always wants to be held so I just wear her around everywhere. Now I'm addicted to buying wraps and I want to spend a fortune on them. Dh disapproves. Haha 

Campn, how's little Juliette doing?

Pl,that sounds awful.


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg she is gorgeous Brea!!

Ahh Gigs looks good!!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, so...i've been having this cramp that feels like a gas pain in my lower right side for over a week, but it comes and goes and is generally mild. This afternoon, it hit harder than it had before, same spot, and reminded me of the pain i had right before i got my appendix out. So i called the dr's and they told me to come in immediately (it was about 4:30 and they closed at 5). So i rallied as fast as i could and with DS in tow, i headed in. Thank goodness my normal doc was working :thumbup: he did the ultrasound first (external, and surprise surprise, he saw the bub AND got the heartbeat! That other doc officially sucks). Then he did an exam, and the odd thing is my right ovary evidently feels enlarged, like there may be a cyst. Weird thing is it didn't hurt, my pain is to the side and above it, and also i'm certain i ovulated out of the left ovary, so why does the right feel cyst-y? So now i'm basically under watch, i probably have a cyst that is NOT a luteal cyst (meaning it wasn't formed from an egg being released), but there is a slim chance that i may have a twin pregnancy with the other being an ectopic. I'm not too terribly worried though because the pain isn't constant. No idea what's going on though...

Funny thing is he took a measurement of the fetus and said it was 1 week 2 days ahead O_O he said it may be because it was an external ultrasound, and maybe my dates are wrong (not likely) and he's not going to chance my due date unless it's showing the same thing as the next scan.

Also, funny story, when he came in the ultrasound equipment was left in disarray, including having gel still on the wand thing. He was pretty mad, and called a nurse in to show her and spread word that this is NOT how you handle the equipment. She said, "i'll tell the nurses but all we do is wheel it in and out of the rooms". I can't help but wonder if it was the new crappy doctor i saw last time.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs glad they checked you out! I had a hemorrhagic cyst with dd2, sounds a lot like what youre describing! So maybe twins eh?? :winkwink:

Oh Brea shes so sweet!!:cloud9: love the gummy smiles.

Pretty that doesnt sound like a good friend at all. Who the hell says that?

Fern your poor friend :cry: thats so heartbreaking. Losses like that are devastating.

CB does she have a hard time with the spraying? 

PL that sounds insane! Do things like that happen often?


----------



## Janisdkh

Fern- omg so so very sad :( How heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your friend :( 

Gigs- Woooots on the ultrasound, how refreshing to see bubs all well. From having multiple pregnancies and children, i have learned that ultrasounds can be off a week or so either way.. They always catch up to normal dates sort of later on though so I would just go by LMP or conception dates. So happy for you and I am so sorry you had a scare. 

Bre- What a beautiful lil baby <3

So 7 weeks today, started my baby bump picts and hubby and I bought two tests today :D He was alll for it this time. 7 weeks and tested and saw the MOST DARKEST lines ever. Very nice progression if I put them all together <3 I am over the moon. 
I didn't eat lunch or breaky this morning and ended up dry heaving in the bathroom. My mom is staying with us for the last week, so that was interesting trying to keep her from hearing me. We wont be telling my family until after the ultrasound LOL 
Drove around despite my pain... I did take tylenol so pain was bearable. Anyhow on that note I called my specialist about my neck/ear stabbies and he is away on vacation, so I ended up calling my family doctor and he is seeing me Monday. Cross your fingers my tumor is not back and I wont need surgery.. Shit I mean I am pregnant how the heck can I do that? 

Test pict time! 
I took both of these at the same time, and both were different lot numbers. So dark :D Like the control lines <3


----------



## campn

I'm trying to catch up so bear with me! 

Jez, you've the most gorgeous bump mama! Absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to see Matilda here in a few more weeks!!

Green, congratulations on the house! I'm so so glad that's finally over with so you can start getting things ready for your boys! And your puppies! 

Gigs, beautiful scan! I'm going to stalk you until your anatomy scan, I'm sure you're counting down the days!! 

Keeps, I hope you're feeling okay and not too uncomfortable yet! Hoping to see your littlest in October!! 

Bree, I can't get over those dimples and those cheeks! I'm so impatient I want Juliette to get her cheeks soon! She's starting to fill out more! 

Jani, amazing lines! Congrats in case I didn't say it before, my brain is like a busted boiled egg :D

J, oh I'd be so annoyed too if my DH expected me to pick up after him, which he does occasionally and I get lots of bent up anger about it! Men are like kids though, you've to train them and constantly remind them! 

Still, hope you're doing great mama! 

Fern, my heart is breaking for your friend, I can't think of anything more daveststing! Juliette's heart almost stopped twice during labor and I honestly would have lost it forever. I'm praying hard for her. I hope you and your boy are doing so well and hope he's moving a lot more now!

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone, DS gave Juliette and I a cold so we're both feeling like crapand there are no meds I can give a newborn, it breaks my heart when she cries cause her voice is all gone!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg brea, she is so adorable!

Campn, you poor things :( i hope she's resting a lot so you can rest, too.

Pretty, hope she was just trying to give tough love and not actually hurt you. That's pretty harsh.

Janis, your test looks great! That's what my last tests looked like.

Afm, i'm a little bothered that the reality of being pregnant still hasn't hit me yet, despite seeing and hearing it (almost wrote "her") today. Ooh that reminds me, doc says he's pretty sure that baby is on the right, which I think means boy by Ramzi's theory, right? :/

Eta: never mind my Ramzi comment. Evidently that's a theory to look at at 6 weeks, and it's not the fetus, it's the implantation spot within the black space shown on an ultrasound. So, irrelevant...

Chinese calendar says girl....lol


----------



## claireybell

Aww Gigs your lil jelly bean hehee! Congratuals again my lovely <3 Dates are always off abit at this early stage as they grow at diff rates, i was dated 3 days under 7wks at my early scan & then put forward 5 days at 12wk one! & poss was twins??! Waaaah & your hubs was jokingly saying about Twins aswell, spooky! 

Congrats on the boldest test lines ever Janis :) they look awesome!! 

Breea OMG gooooorgeous Ailee! That lil smile makes me melt :love: Nualas been smiling & cooing cute noises loads lately but not took any pics yet as i get camera out & the stops, typically lol! I never thought id love having a girl this much :) 

Pretty, i cant get over your friend saying that??! Mega harsh! Not everyone gets bfp's early or just as period is late, some ladies are well over a week late before they get theirs esp if implantation was later :thumbup: Also, if you ovulated slightly later than you think esp if not temp tracking & you been baby dancin theres always a very high chance your preggers & its just abit early still :hugs: 

Nuala is a Milk machine & has no probs guzzling the milk, burps easy & now has lotsa dirty yellow nappies & no gagging with the amt if milk coming out, that girl gulps lol! I havent buyed a sling or anything as Camps & Breea have mentioned although i was considering it .. :-/ but rhen i dont want her to be able to settle only on me all the time, evenings are tough when i want a shower & food as she only wants me & not SO! She just screams until she gets me & its all getting abit stressy. I think the whole start introducing bottles will be starting to get her off the boobs now, she has a dummy/pacifier but spits it out sometimes when mummy comfort & boobs are wanted! Im actually feeling ok about her going onto bottle but ive not even had half hour to wash & sterilise everything ready yet!! just finding it abit more harder this tine around, i thought it would be easier but i dont have all day to sit around feeding, school runs, shopping etc.. Il find the happy medium.. :)

Ahh Camps sorry you & your babies have a cold! :hugs: do you have a saline nasal spray/drops that can ease Juliettea stuffy nose hun? Hope it passes really quickly! 

MrsG yay for pending house move!! Cant wait to see your Nursery decor when you start hehe!


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* Easy tip for getting a shower in- I used to take DS in WITH me, even let him nurse briefly as I rinsed him in the water if he hadn't eaten, or feed RIGHT before, then have a baby seat/carrier etc right outside the shower draped in one of those Baby towels ( with the hoodie in the corner of it??) So I would wrap him up, put him in the seat, and the nice water steam plus snuggled in towel - he was quiet as a Church mouse by the time I washed up and got out. 
The sound of running water really soothes them.
Also if DS is watching her while you are in- tell him No ifs/ands/ or buts- snuggle her up and take her outside! Even on the patio etc if weather permits- something about the change of temp/atmosphere :shrug: always seems to shut the crying down like a switch lol

*Jan* AWESOME lines! Super sticky!!! Yay :dust:

*Gigsey* so glad they brought you right in! Scary! But glad it appears to be just a cyst and not a preg issue - phew!
Congrats on the Bean pic :haha:

*Breeaa* O M G !!! Super Cute-aliscious! Those eyes! that smile! Those dimples!!! OMG so darn pretty!! Get the bat ready lol:trouble:

*Keeps* Hope you are doing ok!

AFM nothing interesting- this is my Heavy AF day :roll:
Bled thru to bed on wake up- BOLTED from the bed cursing, was literally a drop on the sheet but still :growlmad: My hubs was a woman for sure in another life lol- he just came to the bathroom - murder scene and asked for stuff to clean it, trying to tell me it was OK, no big deal :cloud9:
I handed him the peroxide and he was like :huh: Then said COOL! I'm gonna use that as a project for the kids at school ( images of parents complaining about blood/peroxide experiment hitting the news :dohh: lol)

We went to see* Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children* tonight- LOVED it - very Harry Potterish- tho by Tim Burton:thumbup:
Earlier today I started with making pancakes mmm so fluffy...and huge lol, and sausage and eggs- and dinner was Eggplant parm and Garlic Provolone toast...:roll:
Totes forgot about hubs comment ystrdy that he has gained 15 pounds :blush:
My bad LOL.
I did however make him WALK with me to the store-2.6 miles roundtrip, and not even 5 ft from house he asks if I'm SURE I don't wanna just drive :saywhat:
Gah- NOOO! lol SO he walked, but I could tell he was not amused- whatevs- that's what he gets for taking 3 days off! Day 1 and 2 were legit from stomach pain, today pfft he just wanted to get to the wknd=5 days off - gahhh. 
Anyway, we got back from the movies at like midnight, and I could not STAND to look at the muddy floors- damn dogs come from outside and have to go thru the WHOLE house here to get to their "room" grrrr:growlmad:
SO I have been sweeping and mopping, and he fell asleep so I folded his laundry, then he says - can't I do that tomoro :trouble:
I'm like uhhh...you had allllll day to do this lol and I am tired of looking at dirty clothes piled on the floor! ( he throws them on the floor NEXT to the basket grr)
Then he says - UGH! SO I said fine YOU put it away - he grumbled again, and said no no you can do it- and i said Ohhhh Nooooo...I have OTHER things I could be doing !
Then he said - OH my God.... like* I'm * bugging HIM lol.
B* I'm doing YOUR sh*t lol.
Anyhow I walked away saying - I'm not doing anything diff than I do everyday- except you are usually at work lol so GO back to work, so I can get stuff done without hearing you complain :haha:

Men...Now he's sitting in the recliner next to me - sighing every few mins cuz he's tired and waiting for me to shower so I can go snuggle with him:roll:
JK I love the snuggles, but I ain't tired so he should just go :sleep:
I'm tryin to update my Ladies!!


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds frustrating but i can't empathize. Hubs and i both live like bachelors, throwing laundry wherever, mixing the colors and whites, crap on every surface of the house...we're classy. I do usually give it a good clean every other week or so with the declaration that we need to KEEP it clean, but that usually lasts 3 days max, then shit starts to pile up again.

I'm actually going to see miss peregrine's today....believe it or not, with my jailbird (prison bird?) brother's ex gf. I think she's been wanting to talk to me about things but i'm not sure what to say...poor thing was dating him for well over a year and they were throwing around the idea of marriage. Thank god she dodge that bullet! But in that time she became close to my family and his friends so she still hangs out occasionally. I haven't seen her since before the arrest.


----------



## campn

Claire I'm so sorry you're so exhausted hun! I keep missing being just pregnant sometimes! I feel like I was cheated cause I went into labor 8 days early, 8 days I could have just slept and sat on my butt :D you gotta do what you gotta do and what keeps YOU happy and sane! 

Happy October ladies! I love those fall months, even though here in FL they still feel quite warm! This is when I miss living in the Midwest!


----------



## campn

I'm still catching up on the thread so I maybe discussing things pages ago! :D

Pacific, that's insane! Hopefully that's a very rare occurrence?? This happened here before but only for like a day or two where we'd have an outage and we'd just pack and find a hotel cause even the water would be out! I hope everything is back and working now! 

How's Dobby?? Has she been online?? I miss her!


----------



## VanyasMama

kittykat7210 said:


> Prettycow I didn't get a positive until 17 dpo with my first pregnancy, I wouldn't give up yet honey I know people who didn't get one until 24 dpo so honestly don't listen, that was quite a nasty thing to say!!

Thank you for that. I needed to hear it. Sorry that I only drop in here when I am freaking out. I just can't keep my mind on the ttc all the time or I will go crazy. 

So this summer I was dealing with a lot of health challenges and was not going to try till everything was back to normal. I am right now 20 days past when I expected to O. My partner and I BDed well after what I thought was my green week. I thought nothing of it till my expected AF day arrived with no AF no pms, no I'm about to start feelings. I had twinges a couple times that day that could have been implant. Now I am 12 days past BD. Still bfn. &#128577; I would be over the moon happy if I caught this rainbow but there is also a chance it is just menopause starting to mess with me. 

On pins and needles until I get bfp or af.


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Claire I'm so sorry you're so exhausted hun! I keep missing being just pregnant sometimes! I feel like I was cheated cause I went into labor 8 days early, 8 days I could have just slept and sat on my butt :D you gotta do what you gotta do and what keeps YOU happy and sane!
> 
> Happy October ladies! I love those fall months, even though here in FL they still feel quite warm! This is when I miss living in the Midwest!

I def feel abit unglued some days esp if its a day where shes not slept much! Does Juliette sleep much hun? Thats the thing, see Nuala does fall asleep but mainly only in my arms or randomly SO's but soon as you sloooooooowly put her down & want to cut your arm off instead of moving she wakes Lol lil chimp! So thrilled that our babies are here healthy but was def an easier time when preggers without it sounding awful :shock: The bf on demand doesnt bother me really its the non settling & non sleeping inbetween! Yesterday she woke 4am & snoozed slightly on me for 30mins & i got her to sleep in her buggy for 40 mins or so in afternoon but other than that, awake ALL day eeeesh no doubt over tired bless her! 

Hows Benjamin with Juliette? I ber he adores her, shes so pretty Camps <3


----------



## claireybell

Hope you enjoyed the movie yesterday Gigs & that the rendezvous with your bro's ex girlf wasnt too awkward..


----------



## gigglebox

It was actually really enjoyable. The visit, that is. The movie sucked lol! J led me astray


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa! Ive not heard of that film.. Im a Bit out of touch with cinema films at moment! 

Glad you had a nice time in general with the ex girlf though :)


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> campn said:
> 
> 
> Claire I'm so sorry you're so exhausted hun! I keep missing being just pregnant sometimes! I feel like I was cheated cause I went into labor 8 days early, 8 days I could have just slept and sat on my butt :D you gotta do what you gotta do and what keeps YOU happy and sane!
> 
> Happy October ladies! I love those fall months, even though here in FL they still feel quite warm! This is when I miss living in the Midwest!
> 
> I def feel abit unglued some days esp if its a day where shes not slept much! Does Juliette sleep much hun? Thats the thing, see Nuala does fall asleep but mainly only in my arms or randomly SO's but soon as you sloooooooowly put her down & want to cut your arm off instead of moving she wakes Lol lil chimp! So thrilled that our babies are here healthy but was def an easier time when preggers without it sounding awful :shock: The bf on demand doesnt bother me really its the non settling & non sleeping inbetween! Yesterday she woke 4am & snoozed slightly on me for 30mins & i got her to sleep in her buggy for 40 mins or so in afternoon but other than that, awake ALL day eeeesh no doubt over tired bless her!
> 
> Hows Benjamin with Juliette? I ber he adores her, shes so pretty Camps <3Click to expand...

Ailees the same way cb! Have you heard of the 4th trimester? This explains it well https://https://www.google.com/amp/s/sarahockwell-smith.com/2012/11/04/the-fourth-trimester-aka-why-your-newborn-baby-is-only-happy-in-your-arms/amp/?client=safari

I've given in to it. All three of my kids have done this. It's really a pain but it's only supposed to last about 3 months or so. I just wear her during all her naps and set her down in between while she's happy. Such an inconvenience but when I put her down I barely get 5-10 mins before she's awake again. I get 2-3 hr naps when I'm wearing her. I'm ready for freedom but enjoying the cuddles while it lasts, as tiring as it is.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*?? I liked the movie- but then I am not a Harry Potter adict, and saw the trailer months ago so I knew what to expect. Hubs kept saying it was critiqued to be a mix of Harry Potter and Xmen( when they showed them as kids). I didn't think it was bad...no doubt there will be a sequel or 2.

Nothing new here...2 am and just finished hubs brkfst /lunch prep for Mon Tues, and tomoro a.m.since I'll have min time before we leave in a.m. to get DS.
AF has slowed a bit thankfully, but still here for sure.
SO odd my cp remained HIGH this time, even now on AF:shrug:
Hubs is singing his arse off the last hour on Smule app recording songs lol...I just wanna go :sleep:

*Breeaa* I agree - we usually think of how OUR lives have changed after birth, but poor minis! They go for temp control, with 24 hr room service to Damn it's chilly, and Where the F* is my waitress??:haha:
Not to mention squishing them thru a small canal etc.
I think wearing is a great idea. So far I have been lucky all mine could be pput down while half asleep, and just pat them on the back till they were fully out- which kept them from feeling the need to be in my arms to sleep, but with DS I just put him in a Bmilk coma, and set him down asap lol. IF and when I get another, I will DEF be wearing him/her.


----------



## gigglebox

J, i guess it wasn't quite what i expected...though i'm not sure whati expected. I thought the acting was poor, i HATED the dad, and also wonder what happened to him...last we see him the kid is running away from him. The movie was also a bit on the disturbing side! Especially the toy corpse. Like wtf is that?! I usually LOVE super power movies but i dunno...wasn't feeling this one. On the plus side, it was visually stimulating and i loved the house they stayed in. I have more critique but i'll leave it there in case anyone else is planning on seeing it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Afternoon ladies, quick catch up while I eat my pills and drink my coffee and try and put my human face on for a family birthday party, yay (not in such a good place right now - so a houseful of the clan gathering was so not on my agenda for today til DH announced it this morning)

All these babies are just delicious!

I think with each baby I've just given in more and more to just holding them permanently. The housework can wait or if it really has to be done, DH can do it. Food and shopping can be ordered online. Imma just sit here with this baby on my shoulder and the rest can wait. Slings were also great for when I needed my arms or had to go outside.

I saw the trailers for that Miss Peregrine's but I don't fancy it. The floaty girl's shoes are epic though, where can I get a pair? I can take or leave the x-men and the only 'superhero' movie I actually loved was Deadpool, I'm more a sci-fi type.

Wishing the speedy departure of the witch for everyone (or arrival or bfp for those in limbo) where's everyone at?

AFM - winning at online gambling but not so much at life. I've made more than a week's wages this week which is nice, just for playing a stupid game. My jeans wouldn't do up, had to use the ol' hair band trick. DH and I are back to normal after a couple days fighting. I have one staff member sacked, another on sick leave, and a third on annual leave next week - did anyone invent cloning yet as I need to cover all these jobs, in two different locations.. added to that, we're all up as witnesses in court on Friday for a theft last year, which I can't wait for but the timing sucks! So much drama, I'm exhausted. 

My scan date came through for next week :) Nausea has died down a lot, so I'm feeling another boy - but looking at scan piccy with Ramzi theory it says girl, I think? Any experts on that around, J? It was an abdominal scan at 6 weeks and the baby is on the right of the gestational sac in the picture, quite distinctly so. Don't know if I can last team yellow til the end :haha:

How's my early preggos feeling, Gigs, Future, Janis? Sickies staying away? 

Keeps - baby watch time!! And so many not far behind.

Hope you're all well, sorry to anyone I forget, I do read everything but I don't even remember where I put my bank card :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

I'm here still spoting which is driving me crazy.... 

And I had yet another friend announce their pregnnacy on Facebook today.... Thats always nice.... I mean I'm happy for her but damn I'm ready to have another baby myself....


----------



## campn

Claire, she will eat and sleep (usually) during the day, but at night time she's wide awake screaming non stop for 3-4 hours. Nothing I do will soothe her, she'll fall asleep on the boob and as soon as I put her down she'll wake up and scream, I'm starting to think she's colicky and it's exhausting! I've been holding her all the time even when she's asleep cause I read that helps colicky babies. 

Like Bree I also just surrended to the fact! I figure it'll be easier on everyone if I stop fighting it! I've cooked once since she was born and I amazed myself when I did the dishes :p


----------



## campn

We are decorating for Halloween today! You know since 85F screams Halloween! Anyone else decorating yet?? 

Jez, I forgot to say I got my iPhone 7 plus a week ago and like you said, very underwhelming! I feel it's just like the 6 plus!


----------



## StillPraying

Campn we arent decorating since we move in 11 days. So sad cuz halloween is my faaaavorite! Baby wearing is the best. Both my girls lived like that lol My sisters ds was like that until she gave up and began co sleeping. Lol

Tex im in the same boat. Cycle day 10 and still bleeding. Im sorry about having to hear more announcements when you're waiting for your turn :hugs:

MS youll be getting a scan next week? So exciting!


----------



## FutureMrs

Campn I am so jealous you get to be part of fall in FL! To be honest I'm just jealous you and J live there. Hubs finishes his engineering degree this April and if we can't find a job where our families live I would love to move there! Although we are Canadians.

M&S I'm glad your nausea is dying down and I hope the party is okay!

I'm a bit sad to hear that movie isn't great!

Afm I feel really good m&s thanks for asking, aside from being tired and bloated I wouldn't know I was pregnant which is a little scary. I have another appointment this week because my BP was a little high at the last one and she's going to try and find the heart beat on the Doppler which would be amazing so I hope she can! It would perhaps sink in a bit then!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm not decorating at home because tbh I'm too lazy to do Halloween - if I decorate, I then have to allow trick or treaters in, and take the kids to do it - but I did just realise the other day that I can decorate at the shop (since I feel like I live there anyway) which'll be fun.

Spotting is the woooorst - can handle full AF flow but once it gets to the is it? isn't it? stop start stage I'm so over it. Eternally thankful for the PCOS that left me without periods for all of my teen and most of my 20's.

Yep, 12-week next week - already! Eek!

When do you go on your cruise Tex? :)


----------



## TexasRider

We sail out October 27th and will be back on Halloween. Unfortunately I will also be due for my period at that time. It's gonna suck to be on the cruise on my period.... I mean I could hypothetically get pregnant but let's be real.... I will be on my period....


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Yea Tim Burton did this so fo course he like the undead/dead thing and creep factor :haha: Victor ( corpse upstairs- whom I think they left ??) was best friends with Enoch ( the one making the beasties) but he was killed by one of those creepy stilt walker things. I think it was his morbid way of still having his friend around?? Altho Victor sheds a tear for Miss Peregrine...so maybe he's still somewhat around??
I found the little girl carrying things amusing :haha:

*M&S*- yes her boots are amazzze! lol...but if they instantly weigh her down...how the hell does she walk so easily??

I found the time keeping part very interesting tho- knowing at exactly what hour/min for an event....can someone ask Miss Peregrine when each of us gets our BFPs?:rofl:

Hubs is in bed napping at my house, as DS just left, and hubs went from stomach prob to sore throat and cough:roll:
DS also has his first "school" caught germies- coughing as well....Where's the emoji for the Hazmat suit?? 
Thankfully yearrrs on ambulance and ERs gave me hella immunity to most bugs... 

AFM AF lightening, usually a 5 day thing with a day of spotting, but I started back on Black cohosh, and Eve Prim Oil, skipping soy iso as honestly I have taken the min, the increasing 5 days, and max dose 5 days in several diff cycles and wommmp wommmmp ...Nuthin!
I even used soy iso WITH cohosh last cycle and Nuthin!
So gonna JUST do cohosh until cd12, and EPO, as I can def use better cm consistently! Hubs is also taking his :spermy: supps, and wanted me to post a pic showing what a Gold Star pupil he is on the TTC team hehe
 



Attached Files:







497025830-1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TexasRider

And it gets even better.... My friend got off her BC last month and bam
Pregnant...... 1 stinking month...argh....


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*:saywhat: and :growlmad:
Even with DS, when I got off BC it took me 3 months...and I thought that was fast


----------



## DobbyForever

Sending you big e hugs Tex. I feel you. I'm honestly really glad my friends all pooped out babies in the last year so nobody is trying. I felt like every week during the cycles before and after twins it was all baby announcements all the time.

J I think the tear came out while Enoch had him reanimated and Peregrin just wiped it away when she came up not too long after. The movie was ok. We went on a matinee so two tickets were $14 for reserved seating and leather reclining chairs, which was fine. Had we paid full price (just over double) I would have not been amused. It definitely got the right ratings (avg 50%) I didn't read the book so I wasn't attached to the story going in, but I got the sense if I had I would have been let down. The acting was subpar and I felt like they reigned burton in

Sorry for not posting. Just focusing my energy on work and non ttc things. I'm really happy and finally dropping the stress weight. I do follow along and read but tbh there's so much going on I just don't have the energy to type up the long responses. <3


----------



## campn

J, there must be a bug going around cause DS caught a pretty nasty bug and we all caught it. We like to call him the plague cause he walks around spreading germs :p then "mommmyyyy a kiss!!!" 

Good luck this cycle hun, seems like you're doing everything you can and bfp is on its way!! 

Dobby, completely understandable! I'm glad you're okay!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn just curious when DS is sick do you try to keep him away from
j or do you take the germs are germs and everywhere anyway approach


----------



## campn

Dobby, it's near impossible to separate them since he lives here, but I try to keep him off of her which doesn't work all the time! She got sick, and I did too, she's going to catch every bug he brings until she builds her immunity. Poor girl! :(


----------



## pacificlove

Wohoo, back online! Internet and phone lines came back last night, took me a bit to read up plus hubby and I usually do things together on weekends so not much time to type answers ;)

To those that asked, we loose power regularly during wind storms and it was a first for cables going over the ocean or ocean floor bed. Normally when power goes out during a storm, we'll have it back within a few hours (unless it's late in the evening, then crews don't get dispatched until morning due to ferries).

Hubby and I did some online shopping this morning, baby car seat, baby monitor and some cute clothes on the way! 
Baby monitor has a big range, so I can feed animals near the house while baby has a nap and still have ears on baby ;) that is the hope anyway.

Ultrasound on Friday was great, we have a little thumb sucker! Still no idea on gender, I think hubby may be a little frustrated :haha: I do regret asking to get a print out of the thumb sucker tho.. hb was at 134, my guess is still boy. 
About half way through, I started feeling really hot, nauseous and light headed. When I made a comment to the tech "quite warm in this room isn't it?" He thankfully caught on and had me lying on my side... Baby was putting too much pressure on my blood vessels cutting off circulation! Turning onto my side was instant relief. 
Good news also is, placenta seems to have moved! He did say the specialist would take exact measurements during his viewing, but he thought we were in the clear!

Sorry selfish post...


----------



## claireybell

Glad your doing ok & contently happy at the moment Dobs :hugs: 

Big hugs Tex! Your sunshine rainbow baby is just waiting around the corner <3

Camps Riley has already brought home school germies aswell, he has a snotty common cold & cough, bleuuugh!!! Keeps trying to hug & kiss Nuala but hes avoiding her lips thank god Lol! Well, any bugs she catches after this Thursday will soon be greeted with Calpol & i already have saline nasal spray at the ready :thumbup: Big hugs aswell hun, Colic is very stressful, sounds like Juliette may have it esp if its same time most days crying & it going on for hrs! Bless her! Does she enjoy being bathed, lotsa warm water can be soothing for them, Nuala stops crying when we baby bath her :) Gripe water & Infacol can always be tried aswell hun, suitable from birth, takes a few days to kick in i think.. Used it with Riley before every feed boob & bottle! 

Breea that link wouldnt work, kept saying page not available! Sorry Ailee's going through same stage & things as Nuala! Def a 4th trimester type thing (im going to google it) we know it will pass mega quickly, just abit stressy in the moment.

I have everything crossed for you this cycle J birdy :hugs: def no harm in lots supplement taking /thumbup: sometimes mother nature needs a lil help thats how i like to see it! 

Nualaslept from 9pm until 415am! I woke up to my boobs massive & leaked all in my pj's top LOL! Joys ;)


----------



## claireybell

Yay for Internet again Pacific :)


----------



## claireybell

So glad your placenta seems to of moved up out the way aswell Pacific :thumbup: awwwe thumb sucking in the womb is sooooo cute <3 Have you started on decor for babies room yet? Babies hb does seem typically boy by the 'old wives tales' but you never know! Im excited to find out hehe!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, yay for nuala sleeping a bit longer! Fx it's permanent, but not the leaky boobs! 
Hubby and I had a late day shower today after which I debated the wearing of a bra or not. I decided my leaky boobs weren't worth it to go without ;)

During the power outage, I had time to make the baby blanket. It turned out the perfect size for the crib!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161002_210639.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## campn

Claire, my weird sweet child o mine HATES bath so far. I don't understand what kind of girl hates them :p I think she just gets too scared!! I'm not sure if we have infacol but I'll look at the pharmacy cause I'm desperate! I do gas drops and gripe water few times and not lots of sucees. Just painful to see her crying. 

And yay for Naula sleeping this long!!! Atta girl!! I hope you also got to sleep this long, but you probably got worried if she's okay the entire time LOL! Also leaky boobs are the new normal, the first week I walked topless, my nipples were on fire and sore that anything touching them hurt, and now if she sleeps longer than usual both turn into fountains. Oh the joys of motherhood!


----------



## Breeaa

We aren't decorating either. We aren't usually home since we're out with the kids. It seems unfair to decorate and not offer any candy. 

Futuremr, so jealous! I was miserable until 12-13 weeks. I'm glad you're skipping out on the misery! 

M&S almost to second trimester!! Where is the time going? How are you feeling? 

Glad you're less stressed dobs!

Campn, aww I hope you all feel better soon!

Cb,sorry link didn't work. I couldn't get on the actual site from my phone so I had a feeling it wouldn't. I'm jealous Nuala slept so well!!! That's an awesome stretch! Ian in the leaky boob boat too. 

Pl, such a cute little blanket!!! Glad to hear placenta moved. 

It's 1251 here and I'm just rocking my squish. 2nd night she's gotten up in a row. Usually it's eat and back to sleep without getting up.


----------



## claireybell

I'l post back shortly.. just managed to get some smiley snaps from Nuala hehee! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8282_zps3sfgjrqe.jpg


----------



## campn

Claire, she is such a beauty!! And a copy of Riley!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, same sentiments here about the movie. I had free tickets and watched in a new theatre with the recliners so it was at least a cozy viewing! Did have to pay $5 for parking and a $1.50 surcharge, but at least not full price still. I didn't realize it was a tim burton film until the day before. I realize that i've been pretty disappointed with all his recent movies in similar genres, like Alice in wonderland, charlie and the chocolate factory...and i know this was years ago but i couldn't even make it through Big Fish.

Tex, so, so sorry you're going through the announcement crap. I had a friend who was kind of upset when i told her we were ttc because she had been trying and feared i'd get my bfp first. Well, she got pregnant and gave birth before i even got my bfp. Also had that group of girls who were all pregnant and due around my loss. It's tough but i know there is a bfp in your future, just a matter of time :hugs:

So...i did the "bad" thing and had lox on my bagel yesterday *drool* omg i want more soooo bad, but i'm going to try not to eat anymore, or at least keep it limited. I know there's a lot of conflicting advice on smoked salmon, what do you ladies think?


----------



## campn

Tex, I totally missed your post in the ocean of posts, I'm so sorry your friend got her bfp this fast, I'm sure you're happy for her but it's hard not to feel sad over it <3

Gigs, I know preggos who ate raw sushi! From what I understand is if you've been eating it pre-pregnancy and from a clean trusted place and never had issues, you still can.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm not like bitter about it just really sucks that I have been Ttc for over a year now and some one who is older than me can just stop their pills and boom next month pregnant... Sigh


----------



## campn

TexasRider said:


> I'm not like bitter about it just really sucks that I have been Ttc for over a year now and some one who is older than me can just stop their pills and boom next month pregnant... Sigh

Some women ovulate from both ovaries every cycle! So their chances jumps up to 50% every cycle! I'm a believer in things balancing themselves out Tex, maybe this hard journey will lead to a BREEZY easy pregnancy, labor and delivery!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I agree with campn, go ahead and eat. I take the advice on what to eat with a grain of salt. If it comes from a trustworthy source, I'll eat it. ;)

Tex, your turn will come. We all have our own problems and issues to deal with wether or not they are obvious or otherwise known to those around us. 
And then there are those that get pregnant while they are on bc pills and forgot to take a few (like my coworker).
Pi$$er, but I know she went through some real rough times before.
There are reasons why things happen the way they do, sometimes we just have to wait a bit longer for the answer.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I'm really sorry Hun! I know the feeling (I think we all do) it's miserable. You went to be happy but really you're bitter. I get it. I really hope you seek advice from a doc sooner rather than later. It could be such a small fix like it was for me. 

I can't believe the amount of beauty of these little babies! Campn, CB & bre you made some beautiful little girls! I can't wait to see some more soon. 


Afm- I'm so grumpy and bitter today. The house closing was pushed back until NEXT Friday, the nurse screwed up my appointment with my doctor for Thursday. I'm so uncomfortable and miserable plus is cloudy so all I want to do is cuddle in bed and nap.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I literally craved sushi with dd2 and ate it several times a week. A lot of other countries don't even have that restriction on raw foods like US does.

Tex :hugs: it's the same for me except I really am kind of bitter about it :blush: but it's almost cruise time for you woohoo margaritas and pass the Cuervo!

Clairey omg what a sweet smile I just wanna squish her

Campn do you get in the bath with her? That was the only way dd2 liked them at first.

Breea we are normally out with the girls too but where I live most people leave out a big bowl of candy saying please take one, Cuz if they didn't there would be no trick or treating since everyone here has kiddos.

AFM....cycle day 11 and still bleeding *sigh*. Took an opk yesterday to see and it was almost positive??:shrug: My body is a mess. Today I was driving DHs truck with furniture in the back. Someone cut me off on the free way, I slammed on the brakes and the coffee cart slammed into the rear window and shattered it :dohh: 350 dollars to fix it :(


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I totally saw the Nuala pictures and forgot to comment: shame on me! She looks just so sweet and innocent!! :) Cuter by the day too!

Still, is the witch visit usually that long for you? 
Sorry to hear about the broken back window. That sucks..
My former coworker (50+) once pulled over to help another young guy (early 20s?) Out. The guy went into a snowy ditch on a cold day. Young guy had a strap, they hooked it up and it snapped during the tow and flew directly into my friends heated, slide open back window of his new truck. The young guy insisted on paying for it, and my friend just thought "yeah right". When he pulled into the repair shop he was so surprised that the young guy had actually followed him and then insisted and did pay in full for the back window! 
Someone raised that kid right!

As for Halloween, I doubt we'll get kids. Long driveways and long distances to walk between houses isn't really an area kids want to walk, they'll choose the more densely populated areas.


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh my Claire that face.. she is so adorable.

Texs I totally get how you feel, I really hope you get your BFP soon sweetie, exciting your cruise is so soon that sounds like alot of fun! I'm going to ask my doc if she thinks cruises are a good option while prego with the Zika issue.

PL your island sounds super cool! Sounds like a gorgeous place to live!

Still I hope AF frigs off soon, and that you get your positive OPK and DH is willing to give up the goods!

Im thinking of everyone else! Hope all your weeks are starting off well!


----------



## StillPraying

No AF normally is 5 days. I'm now going on 11 days. I don't get it.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, unfortunately our bodies can take some time to adjust following a loss :/ hope "she" stops soon and you get that positive opk!

And man, i'd be absolutely livid if someone cut me off and caused that much damage. I'd probably follow them and bitch them out.


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks gigs. I guess it's better to wait on ttc if I'm still out of wack. DH says he wants to when we move so that's comforting. Maybe a turkey day bfp :) 
It was the craziest thing I could see the hole in the corner of the glass about the size of a golf ball. But as I was driving I could hear it crumbling like when you step on ice. When I got to my apartment and got out of the truck the door closing caused it to shatter and I screamed lol


----------



## pacificlove

Still, that sounds like getting a rock chip in the windshield. First it's just a chip, then it spreads with heat and cold or on the closing of a door. Ugh. 
Will insurance cover it? We've always opted out of it, as our deductible was $500! Costs less to get it replaced without insurance. ;)
Fx the bleeding eases up. Turkey day bfp sounds great :)


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou my lovely lady bugs :hugs: she really is Rileys double! I collaged one of those pics with one of Riley just a lil bit older and OMG Twins!! Its uncanny! I may post it in a minute actually :) 

Stills, sorry your body is still bleeding hun, it wont be long & your bleeding will stop & your body will prepare for ovulation. Some bleeding can last abit longer for first period after a loss of any kind, its like our bodies have a good ol clearout and start regrowing the healthy endo layer ready for that next emby! Wont be long until your in your new Place and ttc again yay! :hugs: How annoying about your truck window! That would oober piss me off! Hope it can get sorted soon! 

:hugs: Hugs Tex! Your time will be here very soon for your sunshine baby hun! Mother nature can be cruel sometimes & have no reason why it can take some if us 1 cycle to fall preggers & others that much longer, no rhyme or reason for it?!! I second what MrsG has said though, please dont wait too long before seeing the Dr, sometimes its the easiest of things to be helped out with <3


----------



## Fern81

Hi all. Loving all the posts & pics of the new babies!

Pacific I'm also feeling boy for you.

Gigs- 2 months already!?


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah,mbut those first two weeks barely count ;) but yeah, it's already been about 5 weeks since i found out. Still can't believe it. Hubs still thinks it's twins and we'll find out at the next ultrasound, lmao


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- didn't you already have a scan a week or so ago? Most likely they would have seen twins of there were twins. They saw mine at about 6 1/2 weeks and it was very obvious.


----------



## FutureMrs

Fern sorry things aren't going well with your hubs, I hope they improve!


----------



## campn

Still, thank goodness you're okay! What a total ass!! So sorry! 

Fern, what did he do!? My DH always picks the worst times to act like a child, sometimes I actually felt like he was acting like a 16 year old who wants to ditch responsibilities! 

It's been an awful few nights, non stop crying from midnight until 3 or 4 am for a colicky baby. I'm trying colic drops and hoping that helps. Last night I couldn't stop her crying so I just joined her! To make things worse inlaws are like when can we come over again!!! We need to come ASAP! Like sure come and join us in our crying parties, we don't sleep but sure, it'll be fun!


----------



## Breeaa

campn said:


> Still, thank goodness you're okay! What a total ass!! So sorry!
> 
> Fern, what did he do!? My DH always picks the worst times to act like a child, sometimes I actually felt like he was acting like a 16 year old who wants to ditch responsibilities!
> 
> It's been an awful few nights, non stop crying from midnight until 3 or 4 am for a colicky baby. I'm trying colic drops and hoping that helps. Last night I couldn't stop her crying so I just joined her! To make things worse inlaws are like when can we come over again!!! We need to come ASAP! Like sure come and join us in our crying parties, we don't sleep but sure, it'll be fun!

Ugh campn, that sounds miserable. I can't imagine having a colicky baby. Does she do it every night? Does it start around a certain time? Ive never experienced a baby with it. I hope the colicky drops work. There's a YouTube video that people keep suggesting called baby got colic. It's supposed to help calm baby. I've never had to use it though. 

I had a good cry last night too campn. I left her with dh yesterday morning and it ruined her whole schedule. He kept putting her down and knows she doesn't sleep unless she's held so her first morning nap was all but 20 mins when it's usually 3 hrs. It ruined her later naps plus I had to go grocery shopping which she slept through. Anyway, I was up until midnight trying to get her to sleep. The first time I put her down she woke right back up. An hour later I put her down and nursed her and she started falling asleep and then she pooped. She poooooopedddddd. I didn't want to let her sleep in a poop so I changed her and what do you know, she's back awake. Dh ended up taking her because I was not in the best state by then. I keep feeling like I might have some sort of ppd.


----------



## campn

Bree, big hugs hun! Ben was such a happy baby who would just eat and sleep and I thought I must be so lucky! I'll check those videos and also thinking about going to the chiro cause I've heard people swear by it. She will do it 3-4 times a week like out of no where! 

I'm so sorry you had a bad night too, I also left her with DH and he just let her cry in her rock and play while he was on the computer, I went and told him she wants you to HOLD her, not keep her company! 

The exhaustion and sleep deprivation will make any mom feel depressed, especially when we're not getting lots of help. I hope we both sleep better tonight. <3


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, hope you are alright. Are they issues you and SO can fix? 

Campn, maybe allow the in-laws over, give instructions and go have a nap yourself? Not sure what your relationship with them is.
Knowing my mil, she'd just want to coo and hold a happy baby or sleepy baby and act like she's the best baby sitter. 
Gah, I think I'll only allow visitors when hubby is home so I don't have to act like happy hostess and happy mom at the same time or at least until things settle.

Since the mw won't keep us long at the mw center, it eliminates having to deal with visitors there. Now we just have to figure out when we'll allow the first visitors into our home.
What did you ladies do?
I am off on a tangent here...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry you ladies are having it rough with the babies! Wish I had advice.. But sometimes crying parties just are necessary. 

Pl- obviously we haven't had this issue yet but we talked about it before. With one we were thinking two weeks (our moms would have already met baby in the hospital but probably no one else) I wanted to get to know my child on my own before all these people came. Plus DH has a huge family and probably would have been a never ending revolving door. With two I still want it just us if possible for a week or two but I'm also not crazy and know I might need help with meals for us and other adult duties like dogs. I'm planning on doing as many frozen meal preps as possible before babies arrive to try and help that. I figure housework and everything else can wait.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I started on the freezer meals. Last weekend I even made a double batch of my favorite chocolate chip cookies and froze what we didn't eat. At least something to serve with coffee. 
I even keep trying to stock the pantry with snacks, but keep eating them :haha:

My mom has offered to come up during the week while hubby is at work which I haven't accepted or declined yet. Yet my brother seemed to think it was a 100% yes when we talked about it. Not sure what mom is telling people.
Hubby will take a week off after baby is born, and then back to the old grind of being gone Sunday evening until Friday evening.
Pretty sure our parents will be upset if we don't let them come up during the first week :( first grandchild on both sides and all...


----------



## claireybell

And..... she sleeps!! Finally after 2 hrs of crying, being sick because crying got her in a state and then hungry again, Nualas just passed out! She has a cold aswell now, stuffy nose & gammy eye so its all abit much! With all the crying, SO just mooched off to the lounge for some quiet, yeah thanks for that babe! Ass munch! 

Big hugs Breea & Camps its hard work :hugs: Crying is def needed sometimes, it relieves stress and built up enotions, damn those hormones! Ive had many a day crying on/off! Breea both Riley & Nuala do that nappy thing, i dont think ive ever changed a sleeping babys butt & they stay asleep!

Re visitors when baby arrives, i had noone in hospital which was lovely as i looked awful but had my mum & her hubby pop up with Riley the very next day! Most people waited a week or so before coming around but i dunno what it is that gparents are desperate to come invade??! & SO's step mum thinks she ALWAYS knows best & it annoys me!


----------



## claireybell

Breea i Googled about the 4th Trimester & omg its so true!! I was instantly relieved & comforted that literally all babies are like this, although at the time of crying & not able to get on and do stuff, makes you feel like your the only one!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

campn said:


> Like sure come and join us in our crying parties, we don't sleep but sure, it'll be fun!

Oh camps bless you! Sorry but that did make me laugh! Lol- 

I totally agree with the 'just giving in' thing and doing what ever you can to survive those first few months! DD1 I tried to do
Most of it the 'right way' and tbh it put too much pressure on me, trying to get her in a routine, putting her in her crib at night and for naps etc (was living with my in laws at the time so you listen to everyone else's advice, where as DD2 I finally had my own place, and took a much more relaxed approach and done what worked for us! We co slept (still do now and she's 3) I brestfed till she was 2 & half, and just let her fall asleep on the Boobe then we'd cuddle all night, now neither of us can sleep with out being snuggled right into each other! I try to put her in her bed, but I was just sit waiting for those little pitter patter of feet to come up the hallway and snuggle into Mumma! Life isn't promised, I could die tomorrow, so if I want to snuggle my baby girl, or have a lazy morning watching crappy cartoons under a blanket rather than getting on with errands I will, pressure off and I'll do what works for me and bump when she decides to make an appearance (SOON PLEASE!!!)!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Bree! Omg I remember that struggle - do I wake the baby that just took me forever to get to sleep to give them a clean tooshie.. Or not? of course I always done it but no chance would they settle again! Lol 

PL - both times for me all visitors were welcome up the hospital, and the first drive I done when bringing baby home from was straight to my In-laws, I couldnt wait to show her off! - with a newborn I like to get out the hosie, walk away from the toys and chores, and sit round other people's houes drinking their tea, and eating their biscuits, and let my kids pull all their toys out, then leave and move onto the next house for desert! Lol - rather this have the stress of people coming to me, I love pushing my pram about and getting stopped "ohh look at that tiny baby" makes me proud as anything! X

J - please can u move in with me! All those yummy dinners, and fixing things/decorating, then caring for the doggies, keeping the house up together, whilst being a mum/wife and keeping your mum in check?! You actually amaze me! I always imagine your a fantastic mum 

CB- baby Nuala is a little darling! Making me so jealous! Sorry to hear about all the germies, my house has been the same the last 10 days, it's like we all tagged teamed at being poorly so it felt like someone was always sick! Finally on the mend now allthoigh it's 04:50am and csnt sleep meh 

Gigs- yay for scan! Congratulations- such a lovely feeling once u have that scan and know there is a bean, with a HB and in the right place! I always felt like I wasn't allowed to believe my BFP until I saw it on that screen! x

Sorry to the lovely ladies I missed xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Forgot to add it my was my babies (Daisy) 3rd birthday on Monday! Can't believe it! She's my whole world, I swear Im literally obsessed/in love with her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## campn

Bree and Claire, it's good to know we arent going through this all alone! I've been hearing so many stories and moms doing the most desperate things to get baby to sleep and stay asleep! I know in just a few more months things will be easier!

Keep, sounds like the sweetest thing with your baby girl! And I completely agree 100% they're only this little and this willing for a very short period of time! DS still likes giving me pecks and I remind myself to enjoy those kisses and hugs before he gets into his preteens where he'd rather be caught dead before mommy gives him a kiss!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, your daughter is precious. And wow, can't believe baby could be here any day! Are you feeling like anything is happening down there?

Campn, did the drops work? You and Breaa are freaking me out, lol. The early sleepless night are what I'm fearing most and what scared me out of a second for so long. On the other hand, i can't wait for baby to get here for the early cuddles and sleep sessions between the boobs.

With Des, not having visitors wasn't an option. My Mom was with me and hubs through labor (but only hubs for c section), then he went with Des and mom joined me in recovery. After that every relative in the area visited in the next two days. When we got home my inlaws kept coming unannounced and i had to put my foot down. Eventually we got the balance of it all figured out. This time my parents will prob stay with us (we moved since DS) and watch him while hubs and i do the hospital thing. We only have one pair of inlaws near us now so i'm sure they will be fine.

What i'll probably do different this time is bring baby out of the house earlier. Those early days are so isolating!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just wondered if you ladies could give me some feedback on downs and trisomy 18 testing, did you do it and regret it? Not do it and regret it?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I didn't do it future because I didn't want to get a false "high risk" result and cause unnecessary stress and worry. Don't regret it since it wouldn't change anything with us but I know many people are glad they did it the testing. Sorry that's not very helpful lol


----------



## Janisdkh

Selfish post sorry :/ I will have to catch up tonight.. 

At least I am pain free now. I had my doctor appt Monday and he told me I need to see my specialist but from what he can tell i have no ear infection. Probably my tumor is back or I pinched a nerve in my neck.. hence the stupid stabbing electrical pains in my neck for a whole week. I am just so glad its over now and I can stop living on tylenol. He reassured me taking them is ok for the baby but still, I am a paranoid mess. I also got a referral to see my doctors colleague which he specializes in natural ways and coping methods to dealing with agoraphobia/anxiety etc.. So that should help me. I am going to change my appt with him from friday till a later date because I feel for my anxiety sake that a new doctor so close to everything that is going on is just tooooo much for me. 
Still preggy :) Still lil nausea here and there. If I keep fruit in my I feel fine though :) So as soon as I wake up I eat a banana. 
My nipples on the other hand omg they both hurt so bad LOL 

Took a belly shot at 7 weeks and due for another in 2 days. Excuse the flat ass I am thinking the darn tights were too tight! HAHA unless I am just telling myself and it's gone flat UGH

I already feel bigger so I am sure the next shot we will see some more bloat.


----------



## campn

Gig, she slept without screaming for hours thank God, not sure if it was the drops or just luck! I know I was scared shi*less too! Honestly I don't care about waking up every 2 hours for a feed as long as she goes back to sleep, which she wasn't doing! If I take a nap we cosleep in my bed and it instantly helps.


----------



## StillPraying

Campn my sister ended up 100% cosleeping because it wasn't worth all the stress and screaming. I always cosleep with my babies in the beginning. I work too many hours to deal with all that.

Future I didn't because they are very inaccurate tests and didn't want to stress over what ifs. Not only that but dh and I wouldn't change our minds if it had come back a higher chance etc. Everyone is different tho so do it if you feel it would be beneficial to you, just remember it's not a yes or no positive negative test.


----------



## campn

Still, we tried to cosleep with our first and I made the mistake of telling his pediatrician and she said "you wanna lose your son!? There will no longer be Benjamin if you do!" Of course when you're a first time mom and your baby is 3 days old and your doctor tells you, you will kill him you stop it. Looking back that was a horrible thing for her to say to us.


----------



## campn

Jani, beautiful little bump! And your flat butt will probably get rounder as the pregnancy goes on, my butt is round and it got so much more rounder it was hard to get into pants! 

Wish us luck you guys, hurricane is heading our way and it looks pretty mean. Inlaws, brother in laws and FIL's mom plus like 10 pets may be staying with us cause they're right by beach. I'm buying lots of beer (for me)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck Campn keep us updated! And I love that you specified the beer was for you. Lol have one for me! (Or two since I'm baking two that makes sense right? Lol)


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks for your input girls! Yea it seems your odds of getting a false positive are higher then getting a true positive, I actually know two women who did. Ill talk to DH about it when his exams are over and see what he thinks, I am not necessarily jumping up and down to do it, I dont know how the information would really benefit me other then making my pregnancy more stressful.


----------



## pacificlove

Still, I love your theory on you visiting instead of visitors coming to you! 

Future, if I remember correctly, we only the first stage of testing? Just remember that results could mean nothing at all. Now I really can't remember if we did the test.. gah, pregnancy brain!

Campn, please be safe during the hurricane! Hopefully it'll loose its power out on the water!

Janis, beautiful bump! 
Fx it's not the tumor back, maybe even something hormone pregnancy related?

As for me, had another mw appointment just now, hb still at 140 and baby weighed 2417 G at the last ultrasound. According to the growth charts, it's spot on. Although then my mw said, ultrasounds are not very accurate, so give or take a pound. :haha:
And the placenta has gone from 1 -2 cm away from cervix to nearly 5! 
We also talked a bit about natural herbs to help labor, etc she gave me her recommendations but also said, "I don't like to talk too much about it as it gives moms the impression that they can't do it on their own". 
I love my mw!

We also talked about what if my labor does not start on its own (like my mom's) and she said, inductions can work, but she is not afraid to pull the plug if the cervix isn't ready to dialate( before a csection is needed. )
About 2 years ago, she had a mom pregnant with twins that she sent for induction at ~37 weeks. She and the obgyn agreed things weren't happening so sent mom home for a few days. 2 days later it worked and she had twins born naturally.


----------



## FutureMrs

Goodluck Campn!! Stay safe!

PL here they do the labwork and then the transnuchael ultrasound (excuse my spelling lol), then if you get a high change you can do the amino I believe?


----------



## pacificlove

Future, I feel like i want to say you are in Canada? 
If I remember correctly (and don't quote me on it ;) ) they did 2 blood tests at specific times during pregnancy, they compare the numbers and draw their results from that. If anything of concern comes up you can opt for deeper blood tests (is that right?) and amniocentesis. I think that was procedure/protocol here. They won't offer deeper testing unless you did the first testing. 
I think we did the testing, my mw had a good point when she said: raising a very special needs child is very expensive!! We also have our age, ethnicity etc all going for us. Something to consider.
I grew up next to a very very special needs boy, who died in his late teens. I am not sure I could do what his parents did. 

Hubby filled me in on his co-workers premier baby on the weekend. skip if you are sensitive: Hubby's coworker had a baby a few months ago now. At her 20 week ultrasound they found that babies organs were developing outside of the body. The advice they got was that it usually resolves itself. Well it didn't so they ended up with an early csection. Baby has gone through many surgeries now, and will have a permanent IV which feeds directly into her heart for the rest of her life. They were able to take her home for the first time last weekend. This case is so severe, that the life expectancy is 1 1/2!!! There is only one other case as severe as this one where the child is now 14. So sad...

Sorry sad post ... Just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## Janisdkh

Campn- haha I think my butt went flat this past year, i dont know.. but it is different nude and in jeans so maybe it's just the pants. I should have tested a few other pants before taking the permanent shot.. Oh well hahaha I usually have a big lower back arch and a sticking out butt :/ I swear if its leaving because I am aging FECKKKKKKKKKK no! Time for exercising! 

Pacific- thanks sweetie.. never thought about the whole preggy hormones thing :o I wonder!!!! I was though vacuuming an 8 bedroom house 2 x daily.. I could have really messed myself up from that too. I am going to look up neck pain and hormones :D Thanks!


----------



## gigglebox

We had the chromosome testing done. They drew my blood, then I had the ultrasound for the nuchal translucency screening. Well, his NT fluid was so mich that the doctor told me right then the baby probably wouldn't survive, and they didn't even send my bloods off. The horrible dr who had no bedside manner told me to call my ob to schedule a termination. I opted to get further testing done and, despite a pretty severe "marker" for an issue, he was diagnosed with no problems at all. I had a MFM high risk dr for the rest of my pregnancy, who caught an odd sounding heart on an earlier ultrasound. He said the heart may not be functioning right and that may have caused the fluid built up behind his neck/back. Well, whatever it was, it resolved on its own and he was born perfectly normal and healthy with no issues related to the NT scan at all.

All that said, I may do the more simplistic test this time anyway,but that's because i lersonally wouldn't be able to raise a very special needs baby, and also some of those chromosome abnormalities are not "compatible with life", meaning they will survive pregnancy but pass away after birth, and i know i couldn't do that.

Sounds terrible, but that's my view. That said, the odds of anything going wrong is super low, and all of us will likely have very normal and uneventful pregnancies.


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg PL that is so devastating, I cannot imagine being in their shoes. Those stories are so scary.

I am in Canada too, Ontario.. I am not sure if thats why its different? I am sure I could tell my doc I only want the labs though if I chose that.

Gigs I feel the same, I really don't feel equipped to look after a highly special needs child. However I know I couldn't abort (just my opinion I believe its every womens choice though), what a horrible experience you had, I can't imagine what that must have been like I feel like I would have a difficult time enjoying my pregnancy with that constant worry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popped in to give my two cents. I think if your mind is set on what you would do in the event of positive or negative results and it is free, then do it. The people I don't suggest it to are those who aren't sure. If you know termination is not an option regardless of a special needs situation, the extra time to prepare emotionally and financially and academically before baby comes is good. If you know you can't do special needs for whatever reason (I can't because I see it every day in class and I just could not emotionally or financially go home to that), then obviously you would have to know asap.

I would look into false negatives more than false positive. Maybe I am weird but I would rather be told shit will hit the fan and then it doesn't than be told it was fine and then it hits the fan. Take the twins, it took me a year to process it to the point where I can just simply function. Because it went from being fine to shit the fan.

Anyway hope that made sense.


----------



## StillPraying

I'd just like to add that tests are not 100% accurate. I personally know people who were told their babies had this disease or that condition would live or not live and turned out to be completely wrong. But in the end you do whatever helps you stay sane.


----------



## Jezika

Hi loves. First, a selfish post:

You may recall I was worried that I was measuring 4 weeks ahead at my 29-week midwife appt, so they sent me off for a scan to check amniotic fluid levels (which, when excessive, according to Dr. Google, could mean a thousand terrible things... just perfect for my anxiety). Well, I had the scan on Tuesday this week. They gave me a report sealed in a an envelope to give to my midwife, but the resident sonographer did reassure me that everything seemed fine and that I just have fibroids (not new news). Of course, I opened the report to have a look, and from what I can tell everything seems to be in normal limits. Amniotic fluid is on the higher end of normal but still within the normal limits. Everything else (like current estimated weight - 4lbs, femur length, abdominal circumference, head circumference, heart rate etc.) all seem to be in normal limits. So it's probably just my fibroids and a bit of excess fluid that is causing my big belly and so much discomfort. The only interesting thing was that femur length was in the 33rd percentile. Is she going to be a shorty after all? My family is tall and I have long legs, but DH has shortish legs, ha!

Also, in Campn's style, I made them double check the sex, and both the resident and supervising sonographer independently checked and confirmed that they definitely see labia and no testes/penis. Yay!

Also, Tilda was moving about a LOT. Her HR was 155, which is kinda high, no? But then she was pretty active. Pacific, it definitely makes me think your little one's a boy.

The past few evenings I've been SO miserable. I thought maybe Tilda would come early 'cause I was convinced she was massive, but while she is a bit above average, she doesn't appear to be a monster by any means (even though the measurement could be 15% out in either direction), so I doubt she'll come early? I CANNOT IMAGINE ANOTHER TWO MONTHS OF THIS. I was writhing around last night in such discomfort. My belly is so heavy, my back and feet hurt every time I move, I sleep poorly, I can no longer walk decent distances and can barely dress myself. How will I cope when Matilda is going to do most of her growing from now onwards? And she is SO active so much of the time that it's really uncomfortable! Oh and I have a disgusting haemorrhoid and periodic heartburn. It was a dark day when I purchased Anusol (mostly because I resent the parabens it contains, but also because of the product name, which surely is the worst marketing move ever?? Though obv. not).

Actually, I have a freaky video of her protruding and kicking wildly in my belly if anyone wants to see it. It's a YouTube link and there's no way of linking it to my anonymous account, only my personal one with my full name on it (I suck at tech and tech sucks back), so let me know if anyone is interested and I'll pm you the link.


----------



## Jezika

Okay, I spent days catching up on the entire thread but now only remember the more recent things...

Future - Weirdly, if I was made to think about the trisomy testing in the way it's being talked about here, I would've considered not doing it. At the time, I just said yes to anything that was offered and never once thought of the ramifications, oops! I had the stuff done that PL mentioned (blood and NT scan) and of course because it came back fine I can say now I was relieved.

Campn - Glad J managed to settle a bit. I heard colic can be so difficult to deal, bless the little babes. It always gets better though eventually, so hang in there!

Janis - you look great! I promise you no one here is judging you by your bum, which looks lovely anyway, so don't sweat it :) Good for you for keeping up with bump pics too. I started out strong, positioning the camera exactly in the same spots each time, wearing the same things and creating little handmade signs. Then I got lazy and now I take a pic every now and then. Matilda will know exactly how lazy I am when she grows up :$

PL - That is such sad story. This must be the coworker who you mentioned went into labour just fairly recently? I can't imagine being in that situation, to have to say goodbye after that amount of time. Just heartbreaking.

Damn, I reached the end of my memory capacity. <3 to all.


----------



## DobbyForever

I want to weeeeeee (see not wee but thought it would make a good laugh to leave the fail autocorrect)


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, glad to hear things are on track for you. 
Btw, my mom swears by hazelnuts for heartburn. I've only had to deal with it twice, triggered by Mexican food :( but I have a large bag of walnuts sitting on the table for a healthy snack. (Uups, it only lasted a few days as they were so good!)
Hubby has 2 coworkers that were expecting, both of which were premies! We are feeling very lucky as this has been a textbook pregnancy with minimal weight gain. I hope hubby's coworker will find some piece and comfort in this difficult time.

Hubby and I are guessing boy too ;) hb was 140 today and baby was active. it's been under 150 consistently for quite some time! We are finally writing down a few names, but nothing yet where we say "that's it for a boy or girl". I do have a middle name for a girl that is an absolute yes other then that we are still at a loss.

And yeah, same boat as you, kicks are getting painful, these days I am getting them lots into the pelvis as well as around the ribs. I keep hoping baby will drop out of the ribs soon for my comfort and breathing room. Instead the mw has me going for bloodwork to check on iron levels again since i went on the supplement. In guess still a bit early for dropping


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg jez Tilda is like making waves with your tummy!!! That is crazy!!!! Love it. But tbh my fav part was the ending

Spoiler
save the ice cream!!!


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, you hit the nail on the head - that was my number one priority. It was Cherry Garcia with clotted cream and strawberries (i.e., just ridiculous). Also, I just realized I sound really annoying in that video.

PL - ooh, hazelnuts, eh? Does Nutella count? ;) Also, are you gonna keep the baby girl middle name a secret or could you be encouraged to reveal it to your fave forum-goers (presumptuous, I know)?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, if we ever met in real life, I think we'd get along great! I love your nutella comment and have Totally wondered myself the same question. Probably worth a try, chocolate fixes everything as does bacon, right?? :haha:
And a girls middle name would be Elinor, after my grandmother.

I missed the video link!?


----------



## gigglebox

I totes want to see alien belly.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, wahtever you do, don't start researchinf femur length or any measurements. DS had a femur in the 50% i think, but his head was in the 97th!!! You can imagine. Internet said he was messed up for sure, but i calmed down after my doc seemed unconcerned. 

And yes, the emotional strain of DS's pregnancy was rough and i was detached from it for awhile since he was given a 15% chance of survival. I think that's why i haven't really attached myself to this pregnancy yet, because i'm waiting for the next scan which was the one when shit hit the fan, as dobs says ;) 

I recorded my whole emotional experience in a thread on here if anyone's bored enough to read it.

In other news, my damn back has gone out again. The spasms aren't quite as painful as last time, thank god, but i'm hobbling around like Lurch. Of course i can't do my normal anti inflams and relaxants cure so i'm stuck for now. I have a painting class Saturday and have no idea what to do about that...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I want to see! Those kinds of videos freak me out and fascinate me at the same time. 

Pl- how sad for them. I hope the doctors are wrong I can't even imagine.

Campn- hope the storm isn't too bad! You've been in my thoughts today. 

Dobs- hi! Hope all is well on your front. Love to see you check in. 

Gig- sorry your back is all messed up again. I always mess up my neck so I totally get it. When is your next scan?

Okay I'm exhausted now. Love to everyone else. 

Afm- 5am right on schedule for my early morning two hour awake time. DH leaves for work between 3-4 and I'm awake every day for 1-2 hours after he leaves. After taking the dog out, getting water and trying to get comfortable again I always end up here. Lol 
Have another prenatal appointment today and I'm 100% convinced I'm going to get some kind of bad news. Nothing major just maybe told to rest more. I've just felt off and my whole stomach has been so sore and painful plus a lot of Braxton hicks. I should mention though that 99.9% of the time my "feelings" are wrong so I'm really not worried. I do however, think it's insane I'm almost 24 weeks and going every two weeks now.


----------



## gigglebox

Time is fuh-luh-iiiii-ing!!! I'm sure your scan will be great and maybe she'll advise what to do to chill out the braxton hicks. To answer your question, next appt and i THINK scan is the 19th.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - Oh, don't think I didn't Google femur length and see all the stuff about downs. Surprisingly, I didn't get too freaked out, probably because (and I like that this is topical given the recent convo) all the other testing was fine, plus I'm pretty sure 33rd percentile is close enough to average, and the other measurements were only slight above. I guess no one's gonna have a baby with bang-on 50th percentile for everything, right? But your comment reminded me that I was going to ask you whether you went back to that awful doc who advised you to get a termination with DS and told him/her how wrong he/she was? Isn't that the kind of thing a lot of people sue over?! How bloody terrible for you. No wonder you're trying not to emotionally attach yet. I was kind of the same with far less reason to.

Mrs. G - I get the feeling-something-is-wrong thing too. It's been getting better since **most** of the time I've been wrong, so I'm learning. But we're both so close to the end now that before we know it we'll have these wrigglers in our arms, so hang in there! OH, and I think I have Braxton Hicks a lot too, especially when I walk. It's so uncomfortable, but I can't exactly stop walking (I may eventually). I didn't think it was dangerous, though?

PL - I'm sending the link via private message to anyone who asks, so that my real name isn't "out there" on this forum. I'll send it to you now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- oh Braxton hicks are not bad at all! They're actually super common. They're just making my so sore and it's so painful so walk already because I'm so sore. 

Love the video! I forget we're all from around the world and all have different accents lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Jez! DON'T TOUCH MY ICE CREAM, CAT. 

I can't wait for that stage of all the movement!

When I got the "all clear" for genetic testing, I did call the office of that initial ultrasound and sent a lengthy letter to the office manager. I'd have to go back to my old thread and see what his response was exactly, but i know it was such a non-apology apology, like, "I'm sorry you felt that way" kind of thing.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Future- I think having the test depends on what it would mean for you- I had it done everytime and personally wouldn't think twice about not having it done, I'm not sure what I would do depending on the results, but if it came back high I would like to know and want the time to prepare rather than find out at birth x

JANIS- wow! Hot Mumma! Look at that figure! It's amazing! glad the pain has eased now and hope you get some answers soon! 

Gigs- I'm so sorry you had a rough first pregnancy, I also was disattached from
My first for other reasons, so my second was extra special as felt I could enjoy it - she's literally made me the happiest person ever! When you say 19th is that of this month for ur scan? if so not long at all! hopefully you'll get a good nub shot lol x

BRAXTON HICKS- ok what are these? Well I know what they are but am I like the only person who's never experienced them? I feel like I'm missing out on something! Third pregnancy and nada! Girls send some hicks my way so I don't feel left out!

Oh and gigs - to answer ur question- I'm as boring as ever, nothing go on! Having sex twice a day as someone mentioned semen helps soften the cervix or something? My first laboir started on my due date around an hour after my sweep
Second labour around 6 hours after sweep my waters went

So I'm not expecting much until I have a sweep- but they won't do it here until at least the day of ur due date, and my next midwife appt is at 40+2 boo!

Had midwife today she's 1/5 engaged, but she said with ur 3rd the head bobs in and out of the pelvis right up to labour so doesn't mean much! 

Finally got the stuff for my hospital bag today- my 3yr old daisy was pulling along a basket full of maxi pads and breast pads lol - now to pack
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Beautiful pic keeps <3 your due date is my bday so I'm rooting for that day! Woohoo Libra baby! We're the best ;p


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, NO THAT IS MINE! :haha: constantly defendinf the good food around here too. Stupid, untrainable cat! 
I watched the video as our baby was doing very similar movements. 

Newest pregnancy side effect: cracking sternum/ribs from stuff being pushed up and around apparently. I keep hoping baby will drop out of the ribs soon!

Keeps, beautiful picture! You look gorgeous :) interesting your mw won't offer sweeps yet, mine said she'd try weekly from 37 weeks on. If baby is ready, it'll work.
Braxton Hicks make your belly feel really hard. I often don't feel them and at worst have been uncomfortable.
I always get them when I lie down for the mw, it's like a cue for them. Walking and chore time is also when I get them. 

I've had the feeling of things not being right or that I can't do this. Most recently I feel like i need to read ALL of the parenting books. Feeling so unprepared.


----------



## pacificlove

Ok this is weird ladies... I know i let the cat outside. Yet she's sleeping beside me now. We are missing a step here. Wtf!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selfish update. 

Just heard from our realtor and even thought we were supposed to close any day now we're are no longer buying a house. He said because we were late on one credit card payment that it dropped out score over 50 points? I don't know how that's even possible since technically it was late but I called the card and explained what happened and just arranged two pay two payments together which they said was no big deal. Anyway now we're homeless and since I had a doctors appointment right after getting this news my doctor is incredibly worried about me and making me talk to a professional.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Green!!! Can you talk to the cc company and see if they can do anything like retract their report? Worst case scenario, can you extend the lease where you are now?

I can't believe this is being dropped on you so last minute. :hugs: i hope everything turns out ok


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I don't even know why or how it would be on the credit. This literally just happened weeks ago and were being told this from our stupid idiotic real estate agent. Oh and nope we can't because we're living with my mom! Which was was supposed to be temporary until we moved into or new house.


----------



## FutureMrs

Hugs green, i dont know how it works in the states but doesnt it seem odd its coming from your realtor and not your bank or broker?


----------



## pacificlove

I agree with future, how does your Realtor have that kind of information? 
Here you would hear that from the broker or the bank directly. That is confidential information on what your score is. Plus, if it's only a few points, they should be able to squeeze it through regardless.
My advice is, don't panic yet, if you are financing through a bank, switch to a broker, he'll find you the best rates and talk sweet to the lenders for you. 
Hopefully the parents will let you stay a bit longer and try to extent the deadline with the seller.


----------



## FutureMrs

Selfish post! I just found out my baby sister is prego too!!! Due a month after me exactly, ahhh I am more excited for her then myself I think! Lol


----------



## StillPraying

Florida ladies I hope you all are staying safe with this hurricane!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I agree, contact the lender directly to see what's going on...especially if you don't trust your realtor.

J, i see you lurking. What's the cycle update?

Yes, hope y'all bare the storm ok. Just saw they're thinking it might loop back around and hit you guys twice :( hope not!


----------



## JLM73

WHEW! Man that was alotttt to catch up on!
I was inn ghost mode a few days due to leaving my charger at the other house, and my phone is a pain to post on!

*Keep* Yes you can come to all meals daily lol- hubs has gained 15 lbs tho :blush:

[BJez[/B] I wanna seeeee the baby wiggle!!:brat:

I am sooooo the slacker B* this cycle! I started out so well, even temping thru AF and now I didn't temp a few days...nor chart much :dohh:
Yea....Rocket Scientist left the therm at the other house too.
Had a doc appt today which is the ONLY reason I was able to retrieve everything- and yea, have felt like dog poo alllll day as my b/p was Sky high and the doc gave me a THIRD b/p med:saywhat: I already feel crappola on the other 2 which is WHY I told her I wanted something diff...NOT an add on- and when I say sky hi I mean literally 191/121:blush: Yea....I never do anything halfway:haha:
It's been an off and on WTF is the cause 2007....I literally do INTO the ofc telling the med assist....OK...my b/p will be very high...don't freak lol
I actually feel worse when it's NOT high:shrug:

Made Thai lettuce wraps for dinner, been a messy hassle taking 3 dogs in and out with this constant rain-
Other than that annoyance, sweeping and mopping 3 times today....storm isn't too bad here...I'm further West than *Camps*

*CB* OMG !!! What a beauty!!! Nuala looks just Riley<3

*Dobs* I'm right there with ya on genetic testing- especially at my age. 
Hubs and I have agreed quality of life is very important - not just for the baby, but OURS/our other kids etc. Severe handicaps weigh heavily on everyone- including the time away from other kids- I have never opted for an amnio, but I will likely do one from here on out.
I like to know what to expect, good bad or ugly.

:-k Can't recall other things to comment on right now lol
Im only on cd8 and my left Ov was aching earlier...and I have not a single opk :rofl:
Hope the $ store is open tomoro...


----------



## StillPraying

J....with no opks??? Say whaaaaaaat????


----------



## pacificlove

Future, awe! You and your sister will be able to share so much!

Florida ladies, please be safe! Fall is here for us with its first small storm tonight, nothing like you but I do expect power to go out at some point. Which reminds me that I still haven't refilled my water jugs from the big outage last week. 

J, good to see you online. I missed your posts ;) how is hubby recovering from his recent ER visit?

Afm: My hubby caught a nasty cold. I hope he won't be contagious when he comes home tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

*PL* Hubs is doing great, thx for asking.
So far we got a whole lotta nuthin goin on here:shrug:
Like a constant annoying light rain, with a couple light gusts earlier.
Hubs did have a small tree branch on his car hood, but luckily nothing major...
We heard a bang outside, figured it was the gate slamming, so My hubs goes to check it out....in his underwear :rofl:
He is armed a plenty, so I HAD to point out the one time he WASN'T :haha:
SO he took the gun....still in his undies LOL 
He's so funny.

*Still*:blush: Yea...I am a total slacker this round...28 cycles is wearing on me lol. I will be temping in the a.m. gonna go molest my hubby :sex:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so sorry green. I wish I had some advice. It does seem odd that the realtor told you and not the bank. I understand the bank telling your realtor, but my mortgage lender always told me important things. She only contacted my broker stepdad when I was busy and she had my permission. You are a strong woman and I know it sucks now but I know you will figure it out.


----------



## DobbyForever

My deadbeat cousin who is with a guy that brags to her face about cheating on her is pregnant. He has three kids with his WIFE (not divorced) and she has three kids with her HUSBAND (also never got divorced) because it is the only way she can get health care for her kids. Her solution? Divorce him and get on the state because, like my other deadbeat pregnant cousin, she can technically say she is a single mom and lie to the system to get welfare. So there's that.


----------



## StillPraying

Ughgghhhhhh dobs as if I wasn't already feeling sick that makes me want to throw up.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* You have quite the mover in that belly!! :ninja:
And LUV the :cat:
So pretty!

Sorry *MrsG* about the house. I agree the whole deal shouldn't be scrapped over such a petty thing. Sounds like you need a mortgage broker to salvage the deal. They wheel and deal like mad. 

*Dobbles*:saywhat: Soundin a little Jerry Springerish!
Gah how irritating someone like that is poppin em out

AFM finally got our first official BD in....hubs def made me work for it lol


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Ughhhh bad timing this month!
I usually O cd 13.....annnnd as bad luck has it....I will not be with hubs cd11, or cd12:growlmad:
He picks me back up the night of cd13, but that's late in the game, and not a guaranteed finish trying to rush and pressure him


----------



## Jezika

***Selfish fist paragraph*** - it's nearly 5am and I'm bloody awake and basically have barely slept at all (J, how do you do this!?). I've been almost bragging recently about how I've not gotten sick at all during my entire pregnancy so far, while seemingly everyone around me is sick left, right and centre. Well, karma has definitely got me now, 'cause I feel f***ing terrible. I've had a pretty standard but agonizing sore throat and then congestion this week that really impaired my sleep and made me moan non-stop, but last night I had so much mucous constantly dripping into my throat and lungs that I simply couldn't (and can't) stop coughing and hacking. If I accidentally fall asleep, I wake up choking. Earlier, I was actually scrambling to get on my hands and knees while gasping for air and almost puked on my pillow from the violent coughing, with tears streaming down my face. DH CONTINUED TO SLEEP SOUNDLY BESIDE ME DESPITE MY CACOPHONY OF IMPENDING DEATH, ONLY ROUSING BRIEFLY TO UTTER "SHH." Piece. Of. Sh*t. Anyway, I can't sleep and I'm so hot and uncomfortable and my chest and throat are killing me and there are no meds that I can take in my apartment. And what the hell is pregnancy-safe anyway?

Green - I am so, so sorry to hear about the house. I can't believe that is happening. I have no good advice re: house stuff, but it sounds like the other ladies have good ideas about checking with the broker. I know it doesn't seem that way now, but I'm sure in the long-run something will work out, not that that makes things better right now <3

J - yeah she's a feisty one. Also, sucks that you're missing prime BD time. This might be a novice question, but is it out of the question to home-freeze sperm? Wow, that probably is a stupid question isn't it. And also now in my sleep-deprived state I'm picturing spermsicles (sperm pops?).

Florida ladies - please stay safe! I just read more thoroughly about the hurricane and it sounds super scary!

Dobs - I don't know what to say about your cousin except I can't imagine how it makes you feel since it's infuriating enough for an outsider.


----------



## gigglebox

J, get him on o-3 and o day and you should be covered. It may be beneficial to work outside of your normal bd window, maybe it'll be the switch up you need :thumbup:

Ooooh Dobs that enrages me so much!!! First of all, those poor kids! All of them! And not just to see their parents being wreckless, but to now have to go through a divorce too...and i absolutely HATE people who swindle the system so they can be lazy sacks and shitty people. Welfare's bad enough when people don't actually need it (I won't get started on my hatred for the welfare system) but it's other programs like this too that drive me crazy. I used to work in workers' compensation (for people who get injured in their jobs, for those who don't know). I have read HORROR stories of people losing function of a number of their body parts, seeing coworkers die in front of them (ptsd claims), etc. People that need financial help. Then there are people like the one asshole who claimed ptsd because he was a bus driver and a passenger peed in a cup and dumped it on him. SERIOUSLY? And people lie all the time, like "i have a horrible back injury!" And they they are caught on surveillance leading heavy grocery bags in and out of their cars.

Ok rant done.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, so sorry you're feeling like death :( i hope whatever it is passes quickly. Maybe call the ob about what you can take. All i know of is tylenol, however i think they have some anti nausea meds they can get you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- anti nausea pills are available just talk to your doc. Also unisom is safe to take during pregnancy. If you need sleep I highly recommend it. My doc told me to take it in the beginning of my pregnancy when I had bad ms and the flu! Really is amazing. Also Vicks vapor rub for congestion! Not sure about this one but I know it works amazing. I don't see why it wouldn't be safe durin pregnancy. 


Turns out my realtor may have done some shady/ illegal things. Doing more research today but if he did we will be sueing him/ his campany for all the money we've put out so far that we won't be getting back. Approx $2000. And depending how far back it goes we will be sueing for more since this has essentially wasted an entire year of our lives. And today the rental house search begins. Not a huge deal but having two dogs makes it much harder.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Green! That's terrible! Has he been stealing people's deposits? That is so not right. So then what of the current house? Can you contact the relator for the seller?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- my mom has a realtor she trust a lot so we're talking to her a little bit. So far the illegal things are switching lenders without notifying us and acting as a broker and relaying all info to us. There's a broker in him office who was our broker BUT we never worked with him directly or the lender at all. It also looks like when we were "approved" we might not have been and he was just saying he could get us approved. Which means that $2000 we spend on appraisal and inspections was spent by us given wrong info. I'm seriously fine with not buying a house at the moment I mean we're really young (24 &27) we have great careers and babies on the way. I'm happy with our lives but I'm also realistic in that the California housing market is insane and super expensive. The fact that we were approved in the first place I was surprised. Anyway we spend a year of our lives dealing with this sh$$ and it's all been for nothing. Thankfully were getting our deposit back.


----------



## JLM73

Quick All about meee:brat: post before I get on pancakes, and then we head to a movie:shh: And before hubs gets out of the shower so I can talk about him :haha:

We DTD late last night after midnight, and it was drawn out as hubs just wasn't quite getting there. I didn't even tell him about being inthe window so no pressure.
This morning we lazzzzzed around in bed and HE initiated BD:shock:
I was so thrilled as I was still getting "souvenirs" now and then reminding me his shot hit the target lol, but this morning was much more relaxed and hot really, and:yellowcard:
:brat::saywhat:
I finished TWICE and he didn't at all:dohh:
I know it's his mental block to figure out but dude,...sometimes a gal just wants a quickie!

Oh and I'm cd9 now and cerv is already hi open and fairly soft
Left ov was achy last night for like an hour:shrug:
so off to get an opk for sure today.
Oh and temp was over 98??
Off rant lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

PL- omg ur so lucky re: the sweeps at 37 weeks! Everytime I've gone into labour it's always been a few hours after my first sweep, I think it's a UK thing here, as a rule they won't do any sweeps until the day of your due date or after boo! 

Green - oh greeny I'm so sorry to hear of all the trouble your having getting on the property ladder! It's something I don't know much about so I can't give advice, just that I'm sorry and hope it all works out for you x 

Jez - oh no! I swear everyone's getting that nasty tummy bug/ flu virus type thing! It hit me hard all last week and still feeling 'wheezy' now, get as much rest as possible x 

J- I agree with gigs, maybe the switch up a few days outside ur usual window u need? X 

Gigs- aww didn't realise u shared the same bday as my due date! Allthoigh I'm keeping everything crossed she comes before please!! 

AFM- so this will sound like total bullsh*t now after saying I've never experienced them etc, but I honestly in all 3 pregnancies have NEVER experienced one BH in my life, then last night I started having contractions, they got worse so I even started timing them (around 40 secs duriation and about 4 mins apart) I started dashing around at midnight packing my hospital bag etc, then took paracetamol and had a lay down and woke up in the morning to nothing, so I'm assuming must hVe had my first BH experience - meh so disappointing I tboihht she was on her way ! X


----------



## JLM73

*Jez * So so sorry my dear! I have lived with insomnia longer than I cared to admit, and certainly after DS was born as ex ass was straight crazy and I didn't wanna wake up DEAD lol so I slept LAST.
My doctor finallllly saw the light and wrote me a RX for TEN mg ambien- gahhh :dohh: 3 years later! I had been on 10 mg for over 2 years when she met me, so 5 was BS!!
My b/p med made me feel like total seasick dog poo allllll day- constant waves ANYtime I got up to walk around, sweep mop....did I mention THREEE dogs and a hurricane!!??
So F it- I am not taking it till later today and HALF the dosage.
I still feel the woozy effects .

*Green* Me and 1st hubs had to sue a lawyer as he botched our HUD statement, never said a word that we could NOT afford the loan we were getting, annnnnd took our file to hide at his home:growlmad:
Civil atty's usually take a 1/3 of the winning, but you pay nothing up front. How shady!

*JEZ* VERY VERY careful on which unisom you get for sleep! The bottle I grabbed that was "non-habit forming" has *10 %* alcohol!!!???:saywhat:
That's what ex ass hubs latest rant is about in court, cuz he got the judge to order testing for drugs/alcohol and the F-ing UNISOM came up!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, glad you are getting things sorted. 
I'd say buy now while you both have incomes and can both go onto the financing/mortgage together if needed.

Jez, sorry you got the plague. I have a feeling hubby is coming home with the same thing today, hopefully I won't catch it. Not sure what is ok to take, maybe check with your midwife?

J, I am crossing everything for you again this cycle. Maybe going for slightly different days will be your winning ticket? You have a lot of patience.

Dobs, all I can say is wow! 

As for us, I was right about loosing power during the night. Apparently it went off just after 10 (I was already asleep) which means they don't dispatch repair crews until morning. Power came back around 8 this morning. Second time in a week nlw we were without power, water, phone and internet.. this is getting old.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry for The selfish post- 

Ok I think I may be experiencing my first ever Braxton hicks again? Belly keeps tightening and going hard but no painful almost like butterflies and it lasts around 30-40 secs - so tips to bring on labour?

What is best? DIY Orgasm or actual semen? 
Nip stimulation? If so how do I even do this? Lol like roll it around like a booger? Sorry best I could come up with..
Walking? Jumping?

HELP! Get this baby out!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps that does sound like Braxton Hicks ;) I have heard good things about nip stim, but have no idea about the actual mechanics behind it :haha: thanks for asking the question I was going to ask in a few weeks!

For me, walking usually brings on bh, I would think that might be a great way to start labor.
Officially on baby watch for you!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- I have no idea of experience Im sorry. But lol on the booger comment that actually made me giggle out loud.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh keep PL is right! Walking. My hospital actually tells women to walk. If someone comes in and isn't dilated enough they tell them to walk around the hospital a few times and come back and get checked.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh. Sorry I disappeared again. I do read everything but I'm sor busy between work and doing stuff at home that I barely have time to post. 

Looks like we will have more babies soon though! Almost done girls!

Afm- cm is starting to get stretchy, my bbt chart is crazy looking so far which isn't usually. But oh well. So glad it's Friday!


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post.

Something ate my favorite goose, the only bird I actually cared about ;___;

Blah. Those damn birds were expensive, too. $65/each, all were sick, 2 died from their illness but this last one was OK. She started bonding with me and hubs since her flock was all jacked up and out other flock didn't accept her.

Grrrrr.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry to hear about your goose :hugs: any idea what got it? 
A lot of predators we have up here will keep coming back until every last bird is gone. Hopefully you can figure out where it got in and how to keep it away.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - aww, that's so sad. So you just discovered the remains? :(

Keeps - I'm excited by Official Baby Watch... hoping it happens soon!

*If I may ask you ladies for some advice*: I went to pharmacist, explained how I'm congested and choking on mucus throughout the night and need something pregnancy-safe. Pharmacist gave me an expectorant. When I got home, I saw on the bottle it said "do not take during pregnancy or breastfeeding unless directed by an physician." The main ingredient is guiafenesin. Google tells me it's category C in risk (cannot be ruled out), and one study found link to neural tube defects and other increased risk of some kind of hernia in baby, but study methodology was flawed and it wasn't clear whether the results were ben significant, plus other studies found nothing. Also apparently it's one of the most common medicines used in pregnancy (9.2% use it... in UK?). Anyway, do you think I should take it? Wouldn't it likely be safer in third trimester since the sensitive period for teratogenic effects is (presumably) over? I'd only take it a couple times probably.


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: sooo a man walks into a bar. ...20 mins ago. ...Time to have the Lack of Consideration Talk again with hubby he's suppose to be picking up a check double grrrr


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* i think first tri is most common time for formimg birth defects from different medications usually in the third trimester you can get away with other things that you couldn't take earlier.

*Gigs* sorry about losing the geese congrats on the tater tot tho!!

Me thinks you need a dog that's designated to farm guard Duty:dog:

Oh and also turns out hubs lack of consideration hinged on the fact that his ex-girlfriend who never wanted to get married or be serious which is why they broke up decided to confront him about how hurt she was that he never let her know that he and I have gotten married even though he told everyone in the world on Facebook before


----------



## DobbyForever

J it gets more jerry springer sorry I forgot HER three kids are not her husbands. When she was 18ish she married this 40+ dude and had two kids who were clearly his. They start serial cheating on each other. And she has baby three. He breaks up with her because he thinkss the baby isn't his cuz he looks super white. They get a paternity test done that my cousin insists proves he was the dad BUT he refuses to let the boy in his house or pay for the boy. He takes the girls though and is happy to pay for their stuff. Then she remarried the guy she cheated on husband one with and they eventually break up because she was constantly cheating on him. That's the one she is still legally married to. And you would think the baby three was his but it isn't which means it was a different guy she had been cheating with.


----------



## DobbyForever

J I agree with gigs that o-3 and o are great! That was my timing with the twins I think.

Jez so sorry the sickness caught up to you :(

Green I think he is being shady or illegal. I hope you get your money back and then some for the trouble. That's ridiculous.

Gigs I hear you. Some people r_r


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl sorry the power went out again. Seems like it is happening a lot lately. Hopefully gets sorted soon

Keeps Awww you are getting super close though! All I can think of is Chris Rock yelling tweak the nipples! lol

Gigs I am so sorry about the goose. Any ideas on what it could have been and how to stop it from coming back? Hugs


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, your cousin sounds very frustrating, especially to someone who is trying to legitimately raise a family such as yourself!

Dobs, our power outages are more common in the winter. Yay for old trees, lots of trees and above ground cables. 
Btw: I have heard rumors that our power and cable companies will be suing the company that tore the lines.


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting if they are successful would you/the other residents get any money?

All of my cousins are like wtf. My poor grandmother gave up her life to come to this country and this is how they repay her.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, time for a reality check for those cousins? Or maybe a little late?
The cable companies have already said they would be reimbursing us for the days without service.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's good :). 35 weeks tomorrow!!!!

Yeah too late. I stopped lecturing them. They tell their parents who tell my mom and then my mom tells me to stop being high and mighty haha. but even my mom stopped trying when she was like read to your kids and they said no


----------



## StillPraying

Dobbs it's too bad you can't just adopt her kids lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol their kids wish. Poor things. Sigh. They were like HAVE KIDS HAVE KIDS you would be such a good mom and we're all having kids. I was like UM no. Although vasectomy was momentarily postponed and I did get some sexy time in. But since I am not charting or doing anything oh well. I took a spare opk I found for funsies and both lines were super light. It was weird. Just not gonna think about it and move on haha


----------



## JLM73

:shock: cd 9 ....+ opk yay maybe I'll O a day earlier:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







20161007_202850-1.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

That sure is a positive opk fxed j


----------



## pacificlove

That's a nice positive opk j! Fx!!!

Dobs, fx for you as well ;) may I ask why the hold up now? I think it's brilliant btw ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly he got slammed at work hard and so he forgot and I forgot lol and then we had sex and I was like ummmm maybe I should remind him to wear a condom. But I assumed he would just pull out. But then he didn't and we haven't talked about it lol


----------



## StillPraying

J it's so pretty lol and you did already get some bding in yes?

Dobs those poor things. I do not by any means win mother of the year but that is just another level of awful. So are you NTNP technically?


----------



## DobbyForever

I was under the impression we were like hardcore not trying. That was our last conversation. So this bd I am not gonna bring it up and stress him out over nothing. The opk had a huge dye run though and I'm not giving in to morbid curiosity and buying more lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6966.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I really want to egg you on and tell you to give into the curiosity lol but maybe when it dries you'll be able to see


----------



## DobbyForever

It dried with that run still there. I may dig through my boxes to see if I have any other opks that fell out of a box somewhere. I misplaced like 15 at some point lol


----------



## StillPraying

Ugh hate when that happens!! Well all I'm saying is an opk never hurt anyone...:wink:.....actually the warning label does say not to stick it up your hooha so I retract that statement. Some genius had to have done that and injured her lady bits :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right?! But that idiot probably made a lot of money suing them haha

But yeah I mean either I did o and I'd be sad I missed it, I haven't yet then I stress over whether I o in the timeframe, or I o but out of range. So I am just gonna Schrödinger's cat this one


----------



## JLM73

*Still* yes we BD very late Thurs night, but "finished" after midnight so I charted it as Fri Am...when HE woke this a.m., as I tossed and turned and sweat all night even WITH 10 mg ambien:roll: he initiated BD again, but he couldn't finish.
I've just come to hope for the best as it's part an age deal, health thing, and mainly he stresses and pressures himself WAY too much lol
So we got 1 BD in about 24 hrs ago, and I told him he owes me a cup of :spermy: and I ain't helping :haha:
Honestly he likes me to help, but that's when he seems to stress and struggle to finish:shrug: He does much better solo for TTC:thumbup:
I leave Sunday so I'll be happy to get just one more in , as I half ass charted this month any how.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I can see that line fairly well despite dye run so I am still pullling for ya!
and misplacing hpts/opks SUX arse! I still can't find the ones I lost last cycle grrrr.
I got 3 $ tree opks today, but honestly was expecting a "close" or halfway test not the blaring positive I got....works better for us timing wise since I won't be with hubs the 2 days before my usual O or alllll day of O:shrug:
I just hope I don't get like 4-5+ opks again this month :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

J, that is one blazing positive opk! Think the supplements moved up o?

Dobs, most likely scenario is you're not in the fertile window, but i guess we'll see. That is interesting that he didn't pull out :-k maybe in his heart of hearts he's not ready to call it quits? Did you look into mirena? 

Thanks for the sympathy about the goose. I think a hawk snatched her up. No sign of her except a small pile of down feathers :( she was a loner and always wonder by herself, so i'm sure she was an easy target. The three large geese are all too big for predators around here (except dogs) and aerial predators probably wouldn't go for the ducks because there are too many for one to be singled out.

In other news, i can feel my uterus now. I thought i could but wasn't sure, but we had quickie bd this morning and he was definitely pushing it up :blush: very weird sensation. 

Also my boobs aren't hurting for the first time and it's kind of worrisome :(


----------



## JLM73

not much goin on here, hubs is lazing in bed snorrrring lol. I think he's only half asleep:winkwink: wanting a cuddle
Hubs came in last night and sprawled out ( always naked) and just waited for me :huh:
I meanwhile was still sweaty, still had to let the dogs in feed water etc AND mop the floors - I also was finishing a delicious potroast with lots of veggies so um , [-([-X I totally told him AGAIN - Um I was NOT kidding Sir....you owe me a cup, and handed it to him :rofl:
He was bummed and said he likes when I finish- so I caasually said - yea well THAT is not gonna make us a baby, cuz when I "help" you just focus on me and usually stress when it's your turn...you do better solo for TTC:flower: (exchange flower for cup:haha:)
Anyhoo, I left him in the room to sort it out, and he complied after seriously like an 45 mins of changing between computer porn, then his phone...and I left him in the room with the door ajar, house dark- me playing a game on my phone in the other room lol and SERIOUSLY he **sighed** sooo loud I sh*t you not like EIGHT times:saywhat:
Dude- men- porn....it's not that bad lol.
Anyway, plan to take today off- may regret it later but whatevs...I'm not feelin like it at the moment, and temp dropped today, so hoping that means eggs out! I lay allllll night with a towel propped under my arse, hoping the man goo and pre-seed stayed in- which it 90% did so :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

J fxed!!! Hope that temp drop means O but you are covered either way :)

Gigs I'm sorry. I'm hoping whatever it was stays away :(. As for mirena I had a paragard iud and it was miserable. That's what I was on before ttc. It was uncomfortable during sex and totally fucked up my uterus. No more iuds for me ever


----------



## DobbyForever

And yay for uterus-ness! 9 weeks was always my favorite week because they look so cute. Did you get your scan? I can't remember if I saw it


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, it was just a fuzzy blob. I think the next scan will be on the 19th. Should actually look like a human at that point...

The scan i got though definitely makes me feel like the last doctor didn't know what the heck she was doing with that machine, considering this doc found baby and heart beat with ease, while she struggled and it was only a week apart. 

J, way to lay down the law! Glad he complied and you got the deposit. Now you can jump him freely and not stress the finish.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - I remember my boobs stopping being sore at some point in the first trimester. I would OBSESSIVELY check for soreness throughout the day, freak out when they weren't sore and then be sooo relieved when they were. But then the soreness petered out and went completely. They've not been sore AT ALL since. So try not to worry!

Dobs - I like the laissez-faire NTNP attitude. It sounds like neither of you would be devastated if you fell pregnant, and eliminating the stress of TTC is a good thing. 

J - Does DH watch a lot of porn generally? I heard men who watch porn can really struggle with climaxing. Some interesting psychological thing. I'm hoping your early O leads to positive thing :) And thanks for the meds advice. I did end up taking the expectorant and I think it helped because I could finally sleep.

PL - glad your power is back and you're getting some compensation!


----------



## JLM73

Off to coupon but just wanted to post today's opk...it's close to +, but ystrdys test line was a wee darker than the control in today's is it just barely lighter than the control so it's fading :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







20161008_132711-1.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jezika

Oh, I finally decided on and bought a stroller, and also ordered a crib and mattress. Sh*t's getting real. I was SO excited about the stroller, and possibly even more excited about how I could fit all my bags and a tonne of groceries in the basket thing underneath when I rolled it home. Fricking expensive, though. And people gave me some weird looks for pushing an empty stroller.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, what stroller did you get? We are debating but I doubt we'll get a lot of use out of one, maybe a little?

Our car seat arrived yesterday, post ladies comment was "ah, and looks like it's just in time too". Well thanks captain obvious!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- my boobs stopped hurting just about the same time. And went away for the majority of my pregnancy. Every once in awhile they'll get sore but overall I'm pretty good on that front. 

J- yay for positive OPK!!

Jez- congrats on the new baby gear! I can't wait to start getting stuff. But first we
Need a place to put it lol


How do you really pregnant people do daily lift? Especially you PL you do all kinds of stuff! I'm so so so exhausted. All I did was go to breakfast, target ans the frocery store and I'm laying on the couch exhausted. Plus a little light headed and my pelvis is KILLING me. Seems like a good time for a nap if only I could get my puppies to calm down and nap with me. 
In other news we will see just how bad this house deal messed with our credit. We're filling out an application for a rental tomorrow. It's incredibly cheap (only $1300) and in our home town so our families will be close when the boys are here. OH and they said yes to the dogs already! So please please wish us luck on getting it.


----------



## claireybell

Hullo lovelies! Eurghh ive got a stinking awful Cold & have had for a few days now its horrid :( ive logged in then logged out where i been so drained! 

Ooh what Stroller you get Jez? You should see if it has carseat attachments so you can clip it straight on! We did that on our Baby Jogger stroller & Maxi Cosi carseat, attachments for them £26 on Amazon :thumbup: 

Ah MrsG im sorry to hear about the house, thats crappy! But def weird that info came from your realtor guy & not bank?!! You'll be settled with renting in notime before those gorgeous lil babes arrive :)

Keeps not long left eeeeeee!!! Braxton hicks getting more regular & ouchy? I remember i was trying to determineif my braxton hicks were really uncomfy or were they starting to get painful lol being i never experienced labour pains before


----------



## Jezika

Green - I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you that it works out! How come the place is super cheap? And it's great they're accepting your dogs. I soooo know how hard it can be to find landlords that accept pets. Sooo discriminatory, hmmphh. Oh, and as for lifting and things, I don't need to do a lot of that, but I totally get exhausted from doing simple things like, uh, walking and bending. Bending is especially terrible. I mopped the floors today and it was agonizing and has been for weeks. I'm sad that walking causes me so much pain, because it's my only form of exercise. Re: lightheadedness, just make sure you're not lying on your back when you rest because of the pressure it can put on your vena cava (can cause lightheadedness... I think PL also mentioned this re: her scan).

PL - We got an Uppababy Cruz after deliberating between that and the Uppababy Vista (the Vista can be transformed into a double stroller if we have a second within a few years, but it's a bit heavier and bulkier so we'll just cross that bridge when we come to it). The baby can either face you or face away from you, which I like. And a friend is loaning us their Uppababy bassinet to go with it. If I lived in a rural area like you, I might also think about not getting one. We actually have the opposite situation, where we don't have a car, but we HAVE to have a car seat in case we need to take baby places in a cab or friends'/family's cars. OH, we also bought a wrap since we'd like to carry her around as much as possible. I'll post pics of the swag!


----------



## claireybell

Nice opks there J :) get on that humping pogo stick Lol! 

Try not to worry Gigs, my boobs had days where they were less painful & couple days later BAM ouchy again! I kept poking & prodding them lol! Whens your next scan date?


----------



## Jezika

Pics of stroller and wrap, and we ordered this crib: https://www.amazon.ca/DaVinci-Jayde...5960929&sr=1-1&keywords=davinci+jayden+4-in-1

There's a seller on Etsy in Toronto called Goose Moose Caribou who makes the FUNKIEST crib sheets, stroller blankets, stroller liners and other stuff. I can see myself totally outfitting the stroller with her beautiful stuff. Can't remember if I posted before, but the third pic is of the stroller blanket (beavers) and crib sheet (foxes).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7931.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_7826.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4









IMG_7198.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :flow:

Green, good luck on the rental! Was the house near family? That is exactly what you need in those early days, so maybe all the trouble was for a reason.

Hi CB! Love seeing you pop in :) can't believe Nuala is nearing two months!

I ate a huuuge Taco Bell dinner tonight...I feel like I should go slip into my maternity jeans, LOL. I feel so gross. I can. Not. Wait. until I can eat like a healthy human being again.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and PL, I'm sure the postal person would've said to me, "Looks like just in time for the triplets!" ;) 

I know, I know... I'll stop going on about my giant bump.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs i looove taco bell!

Jez aww little forrest animal decor is absolutely adorable :cloud9: love your kitty in the stroller pic :haha: is a car not really needed where you live? Try squatting instead of bending :thumbup: good for preparing for labor too!

Clairey "humping pogo stick" :rofl: sorry your sick hun. The flu is going around here, so far only dh has gotten it. Also have an outbreak of measles in our city! :nope:

Green so sorry about the house situation! Realtor definitely sounds like a shady character! Glad youve found a rental tho, fx you get it! We had a rottweiler and literally NO ONE would rent to us :nope:

J :happydance: for a good deposit lol are you thinking youve od then based on fading opk?

AFM. ....had my 6 week postpartum appointment yesterday. It was awful. I couldnt keep back the constant stream of tears. My dr is almost 30 weeks along and was clearly uncomfortable around me:-( i explained to her that after bleeding for 24 days i had 9 days of no bleeding, then it started again and ive bled for 2 weeks since. they did a pregnancy test which was negative so she said its not retained matter from mc. Also said the bleeding was not af as you have to have 20 days of no bleeding for it to be af, but that it was from stress which also means i have not ovulated:growlmad: so shitty. On top of that dh told the dr in a very annoyed tone "well she hasnt stopped bleeding so she cant get over it" :cry: that one stung.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, nice swag! We'll use the car seat as a carrier and then a wrap like you. I'd have to get some off road version of a stroller :haha: my friend has already said she'd get me a wrap, so we shall see ;) 

Mrs G, I think I have this second and third trimester surge of energy which helps me do stuff. 
Lifting, I lift as if I had a sore back, very carefully and slowly. Use your legs, not your back.
Plus, if something needs to get lifted now, I have no one else to rely on. However if it can wait and it's a lot, I will wait for hubby.
The trick is knowing when to stop, I have yet to learn it :haha: too much energy.
Fx on getting the rental, any news on the house you were trying to buy?
As for resting and still feeling tired, ask your doctor to run your iron during the next blood screen. 
As for getting light headed, are you lying on your back when it happens? The boys may just be putting too much pressure on your blood vessels. My body seems to have adjusted to pregnancy and I now sleep mostly on my left side which I believe is what is recommended anyway.

Cb, sorry you got sick. I am a big believer in lemon and garlic for a natural aid. 

Still, sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I sleep almost entirely on my right side. It's the only way I'm comfy. But my right side of my pelvis near my back is absolutely killing me. Usually a couple pillows between my knees helps relieve the pressure but it isn't going away today. 
The lightheaded is just random. I think I'm always standing but sometimes not even doing anything. Today I was standing in an isle looking at shampoo... Then once when I stood up from the couch but I definantly didn't stand up fast. And breathing is getting hard. I even have a small wheeze when I'm out of breath. I feel like all my symptoms are of people who are like 40 weeks pregnant. No idea what's going on. 
Oh and iron is good just had It checked last week. 


Still- I'm so sorry. That sounds like a horrible appointment. I'm sure the continuing to bleed does make it even harder to help you move on. Can you do anything to help you say goodbye? Obviously your loss is 100000x worse than mine but doing something to say goodbye helped me. You're in my thoughts Hun. 


Whose having a baby next?? Keep and PL? I can't wait to see more baby pics!

I'm also going to take a bump pic today. I'm going to force myself!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* (elevator music) waiiiiitinnnnng lol

*Still*:hugs: I'm so sorry! That's rough- my primary doc couldn't see me multi time cuz she was on "maternity leave"....didn't like hearing that one after a poss chem, and her not willing to do any fert testing nor clomid....grrr
Yours is even worse SEEING that belly annnnd WTH hubs:growlmad:
Tell him next time we are comin for him :trouble: not nice!

*Jez* DH doesn't watch porn alot....I suppose more when he was single- his is def a mental deal as he even tried male rx meds but didn't help any- those mostly help you maintain ahem...the flagpole- so you CAN finish- tho you totally can without being UP lol
His issue is not being able to finish...and def he is way too much in his head /distracted etc- cuz he is always super ready to go, and turned on, but just can't "release" if you will. Not just when TTC, he just has his days:roll:
Mostly I think, and bcuz he always asks, if he pleases me- yea ummm, I think 2-3 O's EVERY time for ME is enuff :rofl:
Somedays I just don't wanna be the one gettin pleased , and he gets worried thinking I am not into him etc:roll:
We talk openly about it, but sometimes it seems nothing I say is gonna make him NOT worry lol.
Then he worries at TTC time the reason we haven't fallen is HIM blah blah...totally more likely ME, after 28 cycles....I just need dude to chill , and enjoy the ride....literally :haha:
We even went to an Adult toy shop, ahem, and he bought SOooo much stuff ( 2 trips lol) and I was like dude relax - you're good, great even- we don't need all that- he was tho the ONLY man at the counter looking for oil to make him finish "faster" :rofl:
All the other guys looked at him like Whaaaaa??:saywhat:
I just smiled:smug: Pissed the liquid did NADA at $25/bottle grrr


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish/lazy post cuz visiting my grandmother 

J I also heard the porn climax thing. But I am glad you got your deposit and opk is fading!

Jez cute everything! Cute house cute stroller cute wraps!!! The 

Forgot who said the almost time comment but yeah microaggresdion fail 

Green I wonder the same thing. You are all such strong women.

Arm found my long lost opks lol. I haven't Oed. My reader was high and my opk was not positive. I'm cd 17. I doubt SO and I will do it again so no harm no foul. His swimmers are not suited to longevity
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6975.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

So um yea today is semi pub food day lol
This morning slow cooked pot roast n veggies, with crispy potatoes and eggs, and we missed lunch shopping, so repeated more slow cooked pot roast with veggies, but over jasmine rice,, and i needed to use up the Thai veggie wraps, so why not!!?
Have them too:blush:.....such a greedy glutton, and i cook waaaay too much :munch: lol
 



Attached Files:







20161008_185441-1.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

J you can come cook for me any day

In other news lol this happened
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6978.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gigglebox

J, i can't keep my eyes open but i wanna sleep eat that. Looks soooo goooood.

Still, so sorry about the appointment. Not very tactful of hubby, but sounds like he's being protective and frustrated for you, which is sweet. So stress is their best guess for what's going on? I really hope your cycles resume soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs when did you dtd? And i thought we weren't going to do this this month? Tisk, tisk! :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ikr! Blame him!! I assumed pull out was imminent lol. We DTD at like 1am on Friday. There was a LOT of leakage. It was bizarre. I leaked forever, too. And if my surge just started i'll likely O in 36 hours. So that's o-80 hours


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait my math was super wrong. If I had a positive tonight I will O afternoon/evening tomorrow. Which is 2.5 days


----------



## claireybell

I know its crazy, Nuala is 8+3wks already or officially 2 months on Tuesday :shock: She has her immunisations Tuesday morning... preparing for mummy tears aswell Lol they caught me out with Rileys aswell! 

Gigs i couldnt wait for the yukkiness & food aversions to pass & start eating good healthy food again (in between the chocolate urges lol) i really craved lotsa salad stuff this time & soups! & anything cheesy mmmm! Weird i loved Salmon when pg but ive had it since and it doesnt taste as nice, i can taste the dirty Sea of it :haha: 

Oooh Dobs you have positive opks aswell :) however your cycle turns out this month hun, i hope you & SO are happy <3 

So sorry Stills that must be awful :hugs: your cycles will return to normal in the blink of an eye when your not even thinking about it i bet! Big hugs xx

Omg Jez i LOVE your crib stuff <3 esp that Foxes one!! Oober cuteness!! 

I had more sleep tonight considering my yukky Cold bleuuuurgh! Nuala slept 930ish until just after 4am ;) its currently 5am! I feel loads better & i can breathe through both nostrils yay! Only prob now is my right one is dripping like a tap uhh il be walking about house today sporting the sexy look of tissue stuffed up my nose so i dont keep wiping it & make it sore Lol! 

Me & SO actually dtd first time on Thursday evening although my prescription foy my mini pill is in chemist still! I experienced my first ever 'pull out' method! He had suprisingly good control although my stomach had the brunt of it :haha: sorry tmi!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh forgot to say also, i rented a baby sling on Friday so hopefully things wont be as stressy in the daytime! She perches quite nicely in it :) 

& Nualas been having 2 bottles a day aswell as the breastfeeding & is getting on lovely with it! Her last feed at night between 8-10pm & a morning feed around 930! She still wants the boob inbetween so thats nice :) i have her on the Aptamil 'Comfort' formula which is better on babies tums, formulated for babes with Colic & Constipation just incase she has any issues with the milk but shes all great :thumbup: shes more chilled after the morning one aswell & even sleeps between sometimes <3


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom asked if I was pregnant because I was hungry and took a bite of a cookie then ate a pickle then had some coffee haha. I was like no... But thanks for calling me weird. It's not my fault! The cookie was unsatisfying and then I saw the pickles and I looooove pickles and I had already made the coffee

Cb that is insane!! She is growing up so fast. I hope the vaccines go well. Are the mommy tears from seeing them react to the needle or the growing up or all of it? Also this is us. There is no such thing as sexual tmi or ttc tmi or just tmi haha ;)


----------



## claireybell

Lol! I love pickled gherkins mmm

Oh mummy tears from her crying from the needles.. then il get upset seeing her being upset i bet haha!


----------



## JLM73

:roll: Only got 4 hours sleep and LOTS to do in the next hour before leaving back for my house for time with DS.
Was hoping for temp rise, but no....another drop....So now I am at O-2, O-1 timing, which will likely be it for the cycle, since hubs is snorrrring away next to me, and last we tried to DTD or even have him solo the deed at my place with mom, it was a no go totally- wasted preseed and all...not amused, as if today/tomoro are O that's all I got...
If I HAVE already O'd last night or as of now 7:45am- then we are at best from O-24 & O-48 
But if the egg has NOT popped yet, then I am looking at as bad as O-36 (noon) or O-42(6pm), and O-60hrs or O-84hrs (1st BD would be 3.5 days ado at worst):roll:
Really hoping O was NOW or before, as stomach ute is a bit odd feeling....like when cp changes, but It was def high open and soft as of 1 a.m. this morning....
go :spermy: go!!

*Claire* LOVE the pic!


----------



## gigglebox

I cried when Des had shots, too. It's mom guilt for putting them through pain. Obviously it's for a good cause but it's hard to watch :( 

Jez, those sheets are adorbs! I am going to bookmark them in case we have a boy (we will do a fox theme).

Speaking of which, I keep feeling like this baby is a girl and I'm afraid of setting myself up for disappointment. But i keep referring to it in my head as a girl, and when i try to think of it as a boy it just feels wrong. Guess I'll find out in a couple months or so. The wait feels so long!

Also, i woke last night to my boobs in excrutiating pain and they felt 2-3x their normal size, lol. Back to minimal pain this morning, thank goodness.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs and J, if you recall when I got pregnant with the m/c i put ttc on hold right before O, but we got one last BD in 0-3 or 0-4, and that did it. Fx!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, I forget, do you have a preference for gender? I have one of each, and it's lovely. If we ever did have a 3rd, I would be hard-pressed to pick which sex I'd prefer...both are wonderful, really.

MrsG, I don't think you can use the experiences of women pregnant with singletons as a barometer for your twin pregnancy...you're going to feel everything amplified, and then some! Carrying two has got to be tougher than one. So, you're going to be more achy, sore, tired, etc. ! I'm sorry about the house...that sucks. I'm glad you have this back-up rental, however.

Jez- Love the baby gear! You have great taste! The stroller is fabulous! Is your wrap a K'tan or a Moby? I had a K'tan, and I had the wrong size, so it just never worked for us. I did end up getting a beautiful Girasol wrap-conversion ring along that I loved, and it's been now used by 3 other babies since! I also have a couple Tula' s that were heavily used once my babies were big enough. 

Cb- Sounds like the colic situation is getting figured out. Hannah had some issues with reflux, and that was tough. I do think things in general begin smoothing out by 12 weeks or so...their little systems seem to start adjusting to life outside the uterus, I think.

Still- What a sucky appointment. I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hugs. You know most mom's instinctively know so hoping your gut is right. I also know no matter what you will love and cherish your baby so hugs hugs. But I totally get it. I have spent some time in the gender disappointment thread feeling awful about thinking things like I would rather not catch that month than have a girl. 

J hope you O now! Or find a way to sneak man juice. Please try to sleep more. Aren't there studies about less than 8 hours is no good for ttc? Both ovia and FF really push getting 8.hours.

Wooookie hiiii!

Afm the twins were also 2 and 3 days before peak with a pm on the second peak day. I am seeing SO tonight but with his stress level I doubt we will bd. And if we do i'd be curious to see if he gloves or confoms this time around. I do feel like because we decided not to ttc that I'm obligated to tell him about the opk though. Especially since I didn't O yesterday. My temp was 97.75 yesterday and 97.72 today. So today is likely O day as long as this am's opk is good. I will say I never fell on actcle without O day bd with SO. And we did not catch on any cycles with 0-2 timing or last month with O/1 and 3. But he is back in shape and eating well going on a month so hoping his swimmers have bounced back


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup opk test was slightly darker than control which means O is tonight/wee early hours of tomorrow. So poll time. Knowing it was SO's responsibility to either snip it or wrap it (we both have condoms at our places) if we bd tonight, should I inform him I am highly fertile? Or just let sleeping dogs lie and see if I wake up to puppies lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6979.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I personally wouldn't unless I really didn't want kids myself because he is an adult and knows how babies are made. 

Gig- holy cow wonder what your boobies were doing in the middle of the night. Not letting you sleep that's for sure. 

CB- I can't believe she's 8 weeks!!! How did that even happen?!


Nothing new to report here. I'm 24 weeks so officially "viable". I'd really like these kids to move up higher in my stomach. They're so low it's painful after a couple hours standing or really doing anything. The majority of the kicks I feel are WAY low but they're also both breach so maybe that's why I feel the kicks so low? Not sure.


----------



## claireybell

Possibly breech or they could be punching you low down MrsG?! I know when Riley was breech i always felt his head push up into my ribcage.. its no less painful having feet wedged up there either lol! Yay for your V day :hugs: 

Hullo Wooks :wave: 

Dobs i have to agree with MrsG, he kniws how babies are made! If you do happen to fall preggers this cycle you could always say you didnt know about ov'ung - like didnt have your 'typical' symptoms! If you hadnt of peed on an opk would you have known about ovulating this soon? ..


----------



## claireybell

Gigs we dtd 3 days before ovulation & the day before.. on some level i thought it maybe a boy as thinking of shettles method but then the bd days before mustve been where the girl swimmer was up there waiting :) As your sickness/aversions are more so this pg im still going with girl hehe :pink:


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I hope they move soon. Are you still working?

Oh CB I forgot to say your new pic is so precious!!!

Ty ladies. That is true. As far as would I have known, my O day has been anywhere from 11 to 25 and terribly inconsistent all year. CD 18 has happened most frequently but honestly I was expecting another late O. I haven't had O symptoms. Actually had early pregnancy symptoms because of this bug that went through my classroom AND I thought the being sick would have pushed O back as well. So long story short I could have guessed O would be around this time but I didn't expect it to be


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs I'm of the what they don't know won't hurt them school of thought. If asked outright, I don't lie, but I don't always volunteer all the information I hold either.

Mrs G - can't even imagine the discomfort of double the kicks. I do love it, but sometimes it fricking hurts and I've been known to prod and push from the outside to move tiny body parts away from ribs or pelvic bones.. not much you can do when they decide to batter your spine though :( Sorry to hear about the house, sounds like a super odd situation - our credit is far from perfect but we managed to borrow (at the time) five times our annual income with only a 10% deposit :O - it was a few years ago now right enough.

CB - glad Nuala is giving you a bit of rest. Time is flying! 

J - I always become starving hungry reading your posts for some reason. Hmmmm. My dinner is in the oven but not ready for another four hours and I've gone too long without eating and feel pukey now but I would still eat that picture... Fx for the swimmers.

How you feeling, Gigs? When do you find out pink or blue? :D both sexes are wonderful but I defo feel you on the GD - I cried all the way home at 16 weeks with Nat because he was undeniably a boy, no room for doubt on that scan! Then cried in the scan room and made her check every possible angle with Ella - and even though all scans confirmed girl, the first words out of my mouth when she was born were 'is it definitely a girl?' (followed by 'Christ, she's TINY!' 6lb 8 as opposed to my two 8lbers before!) It was one of the big reasons we ended up with them so close together. I don't know how I feel this time - my sickness is improved so I'm thinking boy, and I started off without a preference but now I don't know! Don't know if we'll last on team yellow either... :haha:

I stayed up til 1.30am reading last night - paying for it today! I've rarely made it past 10pm this last few weeks! I need a holiday... but fat chance of that haha.

My 12-week scan is on Wednesday..

We went to court on Friday but it was adjourned due to the prosecution producing some bit of evidence the defense hadn't had a chance to review. Five hours wasted sitting around waiting to give evidence only to be sent home and told to come back in December. On the plus side, the thieving little cow looked sick when we bumped into her on the way out - I stared her down and she didn't know where to look. I was looking forward to having it resolved but it's obviously having more of an effect on her than us so maybe I don't mind her having to squirm for a bit longer...


----------



## TexasRider

Wow y'all are busy this morning! It's finally feeling like fall here and I love it!

Just a little under 3 weeks and I will
Be on our cruise. So excited I can't wait! It's CD13 for me and negative opk. Pretty close to positive but not quite. So I will probably O tmrw. Our child is staying with mother in law cause my sis in law with her 2 kids came in from Tennessee and is staying there. My kid loves her cousin and they play well together plus she's out of school
Monday and I have a work day so she will stay till Monday afternoon. Lots of time to get some BD in.

My sis in law also told me she's gonna try to have another after her baby turns one. Knowing my luck she will get pregnant with #3 before I get pregnant with #2. Well I guess technically it will be #4. Since she has been pregnant 3 times but she had a miscarriage about 3 months before she got pregnant with her now 8 month old. 

Dobs- I wouldn't say anything either for all the reasons everyone else mentioned.

J- hope you get your temp rise soon and your BD timing works out for you. 

Still- sorry your dr was not supportive. I hope your cycles get back to normal soon.


----------



## gigglebox

I forget who asked but I would love a girl. If not me, then i really hope my SIL has a girl when they start trying next year ('course she wants a boy haha).

Dobs, i think it depends on what you want. If you really truly are done trying, then you need to tell him if you don't want to risk it. If you want a last "hail mary", then a don't ask, don't tell policy is suitable. But then i think you need to keep your mouth shut about it, unless you end up pregnant. No need to cause unnecessary stress or freak him out. I almost think he's willing to "try" as long as he doesn't have to think about it.


----------



## StillPraying

Ladies :coffee:

Tex that sounds like a nice break, having your dd stay with family. We almost never get that opportunity lol are you getting excited for cruise? I hear you on everyone else getting pg im just waiting for my sister in law to announce a 5th baby :dohh:

Ms eee are you excited for scan?? Sorry court wasted your time. It seems like cases always get struuung out for months on end.i apparently missed the story behind this lol

Dobbles im more concerned that youre getting your hopes up and then if it doesn't pan out you'll be devestated:nope:Will you be ok either way? Im keeping everything crossed for you! Bwahahahaha wake up to puppies :rofl:

Clairey your pic:cloud9: man time flies! Glad her feeding/sleeping is going well! I loved having a carrier, my girls lived in them. I make dh go in for the shots it destroys me lol

J i wonder if sleep is messing with your o. Since mc i have insomnia and i think that is linked to my cycles not going back to normal. Go :sperm: go! Is there any way to kind of hide ttc for him so he doesnt know and doesnt feel pressured?

On gender disappointment : i disagree with mom instinct on gender. I just KNEW my first was a boy. Until the 15 week scan said girl. Gender disappointment is hard. I was sad for abit after dd2s scan showing another girl. And It made this last loss even harder because he was a boy. Im terrified of getting pg and it being another girl, because it would just destroy dh. But in the end, you will love your baby and you will love who they are. 

Gigs When are you finding out? Hopefully having such a different pregnancy this go round is a sign of a girl :thumbup:

Wookie how are you? :hugs:

AFM: im actually in a good place as far as the loss. Yes im still a little down and madly jealous, and certain things do get me but im not clinging to it. Im honestly just frustrated with my body that IT isnt letting it go. Thank you all for being so supportive :kiss:


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex cruise countdown! So excited for you!

MS sorry about court. Never liked court drama for that reason. But yay for 12 weeks!

Still biggest hug.

Afm I think don't ask don't tell. He is super stressed and if it is then it is. I will be happy either way. The timing is good. Money is good. I'll leave it up to fate
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6983.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_6982.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg it let me add two pics! Did bnb fix their mobile uploads?


----------



## JLM73

Will catch up shortly as hubs hogged my laptop allllll morning grrr but Yay my opk was def fading ystrdy, and def faded ALOT more, and neg for sure today.
Here's hoping the egg IS healthy, and on the field!
 



Attached Files:







20161009_133529-1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed!!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Still* you ROCK on handling all you've been thru!:hugs: But I already gave you my schpiel about being AMAZING!<3

I can't really hide TTC from hubs as I have no income for months now :blush: so I can't really test without him knowing lol.
He doesn't really stress TTC performance as much as getting ALMOST to the finish line and clearly starts overthinking things as to whether he is pleasing ME atm :huh:
I mean I greatly appreciate that he ALWAYS makes sure I am taken care of like twice min per session, but DUDE! We have a mission! 
:plane: I've got your flank covered, and just when you need to "launch the missile" you decide to have a heart to heart about pleasing me?????
MAYDAY! MAYDAY! We're crashing:shock: :haha:

I have literally had to straight grab his hands - shove him away areas etc, cuz he is NOT good at multi-tasking ANYthing in life- so TRUST me if he's focusing on the vajay and "ooh , maybe I can get her there a FOURTH time..."
No way is he in the zone mentally to get himself there:nope:
I just hope this time WORKED so we can just have horny pregnant:bunny: sex :rofl:
No pressure then- I'll just say Meh....maybe next time for YOU, but my 8 times were GREAT! ( totally kidding- I'm not a selfish lover)

*Dobs* Oh NOOOOooo!:growlmad: HUSH![-X SILENCE!:-$ Say nothinnnnnng![-(
1- Puppies are awesome....make some lol
2- He is a GROWN ass man, who knows all about sex, anatomy etc.
3- He KNEW and KNOWS where the man BC is and how to put it on, and you told him lonnng ago it was B.Y.O.C. mode!
4-He knowwwws how badly you have wanted a baby, so if he didn't wear a raincoat...he knew the risks, and was not fighting them.
5- I agree with *Gigsey*- I think he may want to keep trying deep down, but does NOT wanna discuss it- so enjoy the leakage, bask in the after puddle :rofl:

*Gigs*Totally feeling :pink: for you...always have since your :bfp:
Besides *PL* is feelin :blue:,* MrsG* is totally taiking up 2 :blue: slots with :twinboys:,* Dobber* and I are always rockin it hard for *TEAM BLUE*...cmon with 5 possible Bluesies....you are soooo a Pinky!:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sooo I'm not team blue lolol. I mean I am because there's like $500 of B'Oy clothes in my closet lol but the idea of a mini me is growing on me the more time I spend with my mommy lately hehe haha

But yeah j that's nice but not when ttc lol I never O I can't relax enough/ focused on my partner


----------



## TexasRider

Off topic rant about Inlaws. Today they are doing a cookout. Originally they wanted to eat at 3/30 but my husband had something going on and couldn't change it. So they changed the time to 5:30 and asked me to make a dessert and some baked beans. 

So I bust my ass all day cleaning and laundry and stuff and then do my cooking. Get the beans in the oven after making the dessert and I get a text at 3.30 saying "chicken and stuff got finished early.... Come over as soon as you can" and "we will save you some" but we aren't gonna wait on you to eat. 

Ummm excuse me?!? I have a huge freaking pan of baked beans that no one is gonna want to eat now cause you ate 2 hours early cause you put the food on the grill too early cause that's when you wanted to eat and you didn't give a f*** about anyone else. 

I so don't even wanna go now. I just want to stay home and keep my dessert here. and my baked beans lol. But really you couldn't wait? Like we had discussed? I'm never making any more food to take over there again. Such BS!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude that was super rude of them. If anything, they could wrap And reheat. :(. Maybe keep the beans and take dessert later? Just to play nice. Hugs hugs

Afm I forgot how fun peeing on opks was haha. I love that shade of blue lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6986.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Tex I'd be so livid and offended if i were you. 

Dobs, that is one blazing positive! Let us know if you get some more tonight!


----------



## TexasRider

Well I calmed down after we got there. Everyone basically sat down and ate again and most of it was gone by the end of the evening.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm glad you were the bigger person and all ended well. :)

Gigs trust you all would be the first (and only) to know if I get laid tonight lol. I did wear a dress I bought yesterday that does all the right things without being sexual and I have his favorite teddy laid out for bed. I'm not expecting him to bd though he is super stressed out


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* WTF rude as helllllll!?! They were way :yellowcard:

*DObs* You have the 1st child team :blue: fam and always have been whennnnn did this change???!!? lol
Trust me little mini me's are cute and all, but Daddys girls can end your more than 1 kiddo dream FAST;;;take it from the 5 kidder- 3 being mine, 2 being surros lol
Nooooooo....don't fall into the Single child hole! I HATED it, both surro girls are spoilt rotten, and DD can STILL get away with murder and her dad is like ":smug: Ok...yea your mom is batsh*t...."
Don't ....fallll....!! LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I had a dream one night about a little girl and woke up and was like you know I wouldn't mind a girl. SO's personality makes daddy's girl a definite not happening lol. And I loved my dad but my mom was my mom. Granted she has 20 years on him. I had love for theee people: my mom, my dad, my brother.

But I am getting ahead of myself lol. We'll see if and what the sperm have to say about it


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg why do they always go in the basement?! ><


----------



## claireybell

Omg M&S your 12wks thats gone crazy fast!! Im very excited about your scan tomorrow hehe! Will you be posting pics? :)

Ah Dobby, girls are lovely! I never thought id enjoy having a girl so much, i guess its what you get used to..


----------



## claireybell

and omg Tex that was so rude about inlaws & the food thing!

MrsG i was just thinking that it'll go sooooo fast these next couple months & christmas will ge here and then its babytime <3 when in Jan are your boys due? Beginning, middle or end of the month?


----------



## JLM73

*DObs*:huh: Basement....did I miss a post?? Or is that a ref for SO putting :spermy: up the back gate?? lol

*Tex* how ya lookin on the bd front? ( yes I'm alllll up in yo biz lol)
Hoping you both O'd annnnnd got soldiers swarming the place!

I think ALLLLLL the preggos here were on warp speed!! Crazy how fast they went!! I can still recall each of your - :cry: I'm still :bfn:, and OMG :bfp:, then OMG s i c k !!!!....a c h i n g!!!, BLEEDING!!!! even, and look at this beautiful baby!!!!
So so fast!!!
Which reminds me *KEEPS!!!!!??*

*Dobs clarify*:brat: Did the sh*t go down?? Not??

*MRS.GGGGGG!>!?!?* Did I miss the promised BUMP pic???

And afm officially 1dpo with a :saywhat::huh::shock: (insert faint emoji) 1.41 temp rise?!?!?!?
( ok:blush: part of that was :wine: lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Happy thanks giving to my Canadian girls!! Hope you all enjoy your turkey!!


----------



## TexasRider

No O yet. Got the BD in last night and will tonight as well. I feel like O is today. Still have lots of ewcm so we will see. 

Holy cow J what a temp spike!


----------



## gigglebox

Future, i like that i can ogle your ticker to see what's next for my sizer thing. I keep forgetting how close we are.

Tex did you set up a FS appointment? I can't remember what you decided.

I agree that this thread needs some line porn and some bump photos!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- thank you for keeping on top of me! That's why I told you ladies so I would have to take one lol. I'll do it tonight!
Congrats on 1dpo. 

CB- 40 weeks is Jan 28th BUT 38 weeks is full term and I don't think they'll let me go past that. And that is Jan 14th. However, our goal is to make it to 36 weeks so they can be mostly all done baking and that's Dec 31. I'm kind of hoping they'll be here end of December but I also want them to keep baking.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex woohoo getting all the bd in! But um ruuuuude on the in laws front! Seriously people common courtesy applies here! Glad it all turned out okay tho. I probably would have been majorly bitchy the entire time lol

J :rofl: up the back gate omg. And your warp speed montage :rofl: bwahahahaha 

Dobbles i may be biased but girls are a blast! To be honest i wouldn't mind another girl but dh wants a boy so bad that it makes me afraid to get pregnant again. 

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving!


----------



## FutureMrs

We are super close gigs!! Although I feel like it's going by slowly I can't believe at the end of this month the first trimester will be over. I actually have two friends and my little sister expecting within the month of my due date too which is fun!


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Sooo I'm not team blue lolol. I mean I am because there's like $500 of B'Oy clothes in my closet lol but the idea of a mini me is growing on me the more time I spend with my mommy lately hehe haha
> 
> But yeah j that's nice but not when ttc lol I never O I can't relax enough/ focused on my partner

Dobs!!! You're back!


----------



## JLM73

DS is on his way out, so I will be bored again :(
WHERE are our POAS girrrrls????
I am past opks , neg ystrdy, and waaaaaayy too long to poas for hpts :haha:
Ugh...time to go be FAKE friendly handing DS odd to ex Inlaws :growlmad:


----------



## shaescott

Hi everyone! I'm so sorry I've been MIA, I kept meaning to come on and then I got busy again agh! Nursing school applications have been sent in to 7 colleges, and I'm working all the time. Campn, congrats on baby Juliette's arrival, I'm pretty sure I've been gone so long I wasn't here for that wow... I love you all and I'm so sorry I've been gone! You guys have gone through about 200 pages since I disappeared so I can't read through all of them, so if anyone could give me a quick run-down of the latest, that would be great ](*,)


----------



## JLM73

*SHAEEEEEE!!!!*:wohoo:
Asked about you sooo much!!!

*Nuala* has been born- 8 wks I think ( from Claire) and GORGEOUS!!!

*Juliette* Another Stunner!!!!(from Campn) From my home state Florida!!!!!!

*Keep* is like O'ing and F'ing :haha:

I am stilllll TTC cycle 28 - 1dpo

*Keep*??? Due any second but waiting to see when she births(ed) her NEXT beauty queen!

Not sure anyone recalls Lost7 (Lost9) who left, but she is awaiting a home birth with #7, a boyyyyy who she is like EIGGHT days overdue wth!?!?!?

*Still* is the woman of STEELE! still pushing thru and supporting after a loss

*Fluek * has been AWOL as long as you :(

*Dobs* is still a boss b*tch, and we all HOPE she hapnd to have lucky leave it in :sex: right before O:shhh:

*PL*is closssse and still working the land like a mad woman lol

*MrsG* Twin boys are doing AWESOME- but she's house hunting

*M&S, Janis, Future annnnnd Gigs* Totally knocked up :wohoo:


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, we've been wondering where you were! Where do you work?

Gosh, it's hard to remember everyone to give a run down...

Me and future got pregnant around the same time. Dobs declared she was done with ttc, her SO was on board, then he slipped her a deposit anyway :haha: so she's in the tww. Keepsmiling is close to due, and she's MIA so maybe gave birth? 

Umm...help me out ladies i suck at this lol


----------



## JLM73

I got ya Gigsey!!:winkwink:
....well mostly lol


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Breeaa has a GORGEOUS babe as well :blush: my bad


----------



## shaescott

Thanks so much J and Gigs! 

Gigs, I'm just a cashier, I don't have any degree yet so I don't get to have a fun job. Tbh it really sucks and I work at a wholesale club so people get SOOO much stuff, plus we don't have bags, the cashiers legit have to pack everything back into the cart with no bags and just hope for the best, and the people can bring bags or boxes if they want but otherwise nope. Oh and I'm on the same side of the belt as the customers unlike every other place ever so that's weird. On the other hand, I've heard lots of customer horror stories from friends who cashier at regular grocery stores and I haven't really had any issues with customers. It's just boring af and I feel like I'm losing brain cells every time I show up for a shift. The lack of mental stimulation is really bad. And for the love of God, would the Halloween castle blow up thing shut up and stop screaming and roaring ugh it's right next to the registers agh! OK END RANT. 

I'm super nervous about college applications. I've sent in the 7 I mentioned earlier, and my transcripts and everything are sent, and I've even got the FAFSA done and processed and sent to the colleges... But now I have to WAIT. And as you all know, I am not good at waiting, just like we are not good at waiting during the TWW. Except for college, it's usually more like the two MONTH wait, sometime even three or four or five or SIX months... 

Anyway, enough about me. Congrats to the newly preggers, the new newborn mamas, and the growing bellies! And :dust: for everyone else haha!


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- we are gonna wait till January and even then testing will be with the OB for now and not the fertility specialist. I figured with the holidays and cruise and what not it would be hard to work around the dr schedule and my schedule. it's only a few more months till January so that's what we decided


----------



## DobbyForever

Update then running to work. No bd. We got into a huge fight and I went to bed early. Now I remember why I hate ttc lol I am such a raging b around o. Surge is over but temp is still holding at 97.72 so shrugs
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6994.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StillPraying

Shae! Hi! Good luck with the college applications! Ugh sorry your current job is boring. If I had a job like that I'd probably become very sarcastic with loads of inappropriate humor....oh wait....I do. Hahaha

Gigs did dh decide if he wants to know gender?

Dobs so about 1 or 2dpo?

J I'm still in daily opk testing and keeping an eye out for CM. So no line porn from me. 

Keeps??? Did you pop??? 

AFM I do have good news. So I told DH how if we want to try for a boy we would need to dtd on ovulation day, so technically we would really only be "trying" one day a month.....and HE AGREED:wohoo: so it may take many cycles but I'll take it!! Anyone ever heard of cassava? J?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- yay for officially trying one day! It might take longer but hey at least you're still in the race!

Shae- welcome back! Congrats on the college apps! How are things with you and your SO I know they were up and down last time we heard. 

Campn- where are you?! Hope the hurricane wasn't too bad for you and your family thinking of you. 


Below is the continuing of the house hunting saga so skip if you don't want to listen to a rant some more lol 
Turns out while we were in the house hunting process they did hard inquires on our credit a ton of times! I think mine was 5 and DHs was 7! 7 hard inquires in such a short time really screwed with his credit. We have the app out for the house but since DH just learned about this he called to let the landlord know and explain to her what happened. The good news is other than one late payment we have nothing negative on our credit. So I'm hoping she is okay with it and still lets us rent. The other good news is we found another house who will accept our dogs. So a back up plan possibly. The second house isn't as cheap but we will take anything at this point. Okay my dog has his nose in my face with his toy wagging his tail. I guess it's time to play lol


----------



## claireybell

Shaaaaaae hulloooo my lovely :wave: Cant remember how long you been away for but J is now hitched hehe! Hope college/uni apps go well ;)

Ahhh yes, Keeps maybe in labour arhhhh im excited!! 

J, i went 12 days over.. well, was in labour on day 12 anyway, eurghh hellish!! Excellent temp rise :) 

Hope you dont go overdue MrsG, although i think with multiple pregnancies they dont usually let you go over do they?! You could even have new years day bambinos <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- I don't think they'll let me go past 38 weeks because of still birth risks and growth restrictions which I'm thankful for since I'm already SOO miserable!


----------



## claireybell

You'll feel so much better once on Maternity leave though, no work stress & you can chill out & get ready :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Green so glad you have a couple rental options! Sorry you are miserable but I agree with CB and hope that things ease up once you see on mat leave. Hugs

Shae you live! Congrats on getting the apps done! Can't wait to hear all the good news pour in!

J yay temp rise! Keeping everything crossed for you

Still I'm sorry you feel the pressure to deliver a boy. I hope you get your blue bundle soon!

So temp wise I didn't O. Dunno if the frer just isn't as sensitive because I took another CB and damn. Trying to play nice with SO but I have resigned myself to this last ditch effort being a test of will lol. The second pic is just to show that the line popped up as soon as the urine hit it. I have never seen that (granted I usually have holders but I lost three and one broke and the last two still have smiles)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6996.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_6995.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

*CB*:rofl: to *Shae* !!!!
OMG has she been gone soooo long she doesn't know I'm married ???
I soooo can't recall!!!
*SHAEEEE*!:brat: you can't pop in, then ghost lol

*MrsG* excellent back up plan!
And that is BS they checked your credit soooo much!! It def drops your score as it appears you sre applying for multi things!


----------



## DobbyForever

Those are my thighs not balancing the opk on my ass. Promise

Speaking of ass the basement was a horror movie reference j lol not sexual


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbins*:huh: I need a road map as to Control/test...I have never used those digi opks:blush:
On the other hand, sorry you and SO fought before, but maybe he will nail ya just at the right time??:haha:
And I sooooo thought that was like porn with your last opk pic "cheeks" lol


----------



## JLM73

:shock: arrrggghhh!!!!:shock:
JUST saw a commercial where First Response says "try OUR lubricant..."
PRE-SEEED!!!! arrggghhh!! I had no idea!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah preseed is fr

The test line is the super dark ass one lol. Throwing a corset and garters on as we speak


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay ladies I have a selfish post/ question. There's a chance my boys will be born before Christmas. Christmas is my FAVORITE! So their first Christmas I want to have cute outfits and buy them things even though they don't know I know and it's important to me. So since we won't know until the day of should I go all out and buy these things just in case they come early. I mean statistically I think it's like a 50:50 chance.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* no offense, but I sooo hope your boys are totally baked- which means NO Xmas babies!! Hoping you get full baked New Years baes, as when babes are early, tey have LUNG/breathing/O2 issues!!
I had n surro twins 

at like 38.5 and the BIGGER of the 2 was in NICU 3 days with respiratory probs tho the 4 lber wa A-ok:saywhat:
I want your boys HEALTHY!!!!
*
Dobs* no words....

I made eggrolls tonight, and mom is being a major B
while hubs is in moping mode, and I am iritated exhubs can drag out court.....oh ya...and DS turns 6 ihn 2 days, but I don't get to see him that day ...... I hate FL


----------



## TexasRider

I say buy it! Keep the receipt and if it's a no go then take it back. They will take stuff back even if it's holiday stuff if you have a receipt I think? Or you can sell on like a swap shop type thing on Facebook. We have tons of local ones for our town.


----------



## DobbyForever

Can you buy multiple sizes with a gift receipt then return after you know lol

Omg the corset hurt and no shits given from him


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm sorry. But I think you should rethink this whole no ttc thing. It's obviously still important for you.

Tex- good idea we have tons of those too. 

J- I obviously want them totally baked too. But they won't let me go past 38 anyway because of the risks. All the twins in DHs family have been born really really early and never had problems so I'm hoping they have strong strong genes just in case.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I agree, just keep the receipts and do check that they allow returns on seasonal times like that.

Still, was it you who said hubby is on board for ttc one day a month? 
Anyway, that's all it took for hubby and me. I watched my opks get darker over a few days, and the day after it was the darkest I saw hubby for a booty call (he works out of town). No opk on bd day, but it was blank the following day. I'll let you know in a few weeks of it's a boy or girl!

Shae, welcome back! Good luck on the applications :)

Dobs, sorry about SO again. Technically you are still in the tww aren't you?

Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian girls!

As for us, we went to see our families yesterday. By that I mean we saw mil first, who went straight past her son towards me (or so I thought) but headed straight for the belly... So I went for the hug. :haha:
Then early dinner at my parents which was nice.


----------



## Jezika

Argh, for the first time ever, I lost a post I had typed. I guess I should just be pleased it took this long to lose my lost-post virginity.

Forgive the following brevity (or possibly "you're welcome" is more appropriate).

Shae - Welcome back! Good luck with apps - I just know you'll be fine; you're a smartie. Also, I always used to pass time in retail by getting chatting with customers. It was quite fun and most were v. friendly and receptive. Updates on me: just started my PhD, am freaking uncomfortable coz my bump is massive, so I can't wait for Matilda to arrive. I also have haemorrhoids. 

Dobs - FX for you, though I hope it's not going to bring the stress back.

Tex - the in-laws story made me angry but I'm glad it turned out okay.

Mrs. G - the credit thing sucks. I get why they do it, but it's so unfair 'cause people get scrwed so easily. As for outfits, yeah get them and return if not used!

Still - yay for on-board! BD once a month sounds perfect to me... hehe.

Re: gender/sex intuition, I think it's so hit and miss. Like Gigs, I had a strong feeling it's a girl despite being petrified I'd be wrong, but I've also known people to be convinced they know what it is and it's turned out the opposite.

Re: whoever asked where I got the wrap from, I think it's a local company called Human Mother or something similar.

Okay, it better post this time, damn it.

HAPPY THANKSGIVING, FELLOW CANADIANS!


----------



## DobbyForever

He pulled out so there's my answer on that


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I thought from a few days ago.. nevermind me.

Jez, that might have been me asking ;) :haha: I've since had a friend who did baby wearing volunteer in getting me my wrap and of that falls through, hubby just sent me a link for a friend of his that makes them too. 

Gender intuition: everyone seems to think boy including hubby and i for us. Everyone would be quite surprised if this one turned out to be a girl. Hubby and I joke that we'll be screwed trying to raise a girl judging by both our attitudes :haha: ;)


----------



## StillPraying

What do you think? Positive or?
 



Attached Files:







20161010_193638.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Still that left line is darker. Not by a whole lot but darker. I'd expect a positive within a day. Unless that is the test then it's positive lol

Pl you will be an amazing mum to a boy or a girl no doubt about it

I mean we had sex 3.5 days ago but his sperm isn't known to live long. So not really expecting anything there.

I have an obsessive personality so it's not so much that I want to be ttc more that once I break the seal I have to know or test compulsively


----------



## gigglebox

Still, that definitely looks positive to me!

Dobswhen did you o? Today?

Uuuugh can't remember everything and i'm so tired but sickly hungry all of a sudden :(


----------



## StillPraying

Hopefully I can convince hubs to give me a shot but I don't think so lol wish me luck on that one lol

Dobbles all it takes is one haha :winkwink: 

PL I think you'll be fantastic boy or girl!! Are you hoping either way? Love that mil went straight for your bump haha

Jez post loss virginity :haha: love it

Mrs totally get em Christmas stuff! It's fun and you don't have to buy a lot of things lol 

Texas are you in tww? 

Keeeeeps??????


----------



## TexasRider

My temp will tell Me tmrw but I think today is O day. We will see what my temps do over the next few days

Hubs didn't wanna bd tonight cause he said his thighs were sore from this weekends BD. So I had to be on top for most of the session but we got it done and I just pray my temp goes up but either way we are taking a break tmrw. At least I think we are lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty sure I just Oed. The cramps are real

Gigs hope you aren't too sickly :(

Tex yay for cowgirling up! Get it?! :)


----------



## pacificlove

Still, we are wrapping our heads around having a boy but I still call this little one "it" or "baby". I really hope there won't be any disappointment if it's a girl now...

Not that we are worried about about being bad parents, we joke a girl will give us a run for our money ;) to word it differently. 

Tex, fx this is your cycle. Sometimes we just have to do the work ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gooooot it :)


----------



## TexasRider

Looks like O was yesterday. Got my spike this morning. Great timing again this month so we shall see what happens. AF will be due the 25 and we go on our cruise the 27th. So excited about the cruise....

Dobs- I get it haha it wasn't too bad and at least We didn't finish that way but dang I'm too old and fat to be doing that all the time. Hubs was like omg I'm hot- you gotta get off me lol


----------



## JLM73

*Still*mAssuming the test line is left =OHHH so positive hun!!!!

*Tex*Awesomenessssss!!!! You are right therrrreee!!!
I have to go lay down.....B eotch mother is on a rant this morning and I told her off...


----------



## gigglebox

J, what did your cray cray mom do now?

So...old habits die hard :haha: so i guess this is the hook effect? I only got one test so can't experiment with a diluted second test.

In other news I'm feeling stupid broody today. I just want my baby. I want to hold him/her. And as of today I couldn't give a poo what the sex is, I just want to cuddle it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, fx! 

J, what did your mother go off on this time?

Selfish post now: got woken up by some additional chicken squawking this morning, when I looked out the bedroom window I saw a raccoon chasing after a couple of chickens in the chicken run. 
Farm fashion saved the chickens life. Hubbys Rubber boots and my bathrobe.
Looks like 2 young raccoons that went up a tree and at least one adult.
Went inside, grabbed the dog, did chores and started fixing up the chicken run. Can't believe how early (730am) I am out fixing stuff.. gah!
Oh and same raccoons probably got my favorite breeding rooster the night before.


----------



## claireybell

Ah i never tried the hook effect with Nuala.. kinda wish i did ha ha i miss poas! 

Oh no, did they get many of your chooks Pacific?


----------



## claireybell

I should poas just for fun hehe ;)


----------



## shaescott

Haha J and CB I haven't been gone that long, I knew J is married! 

To whoever asked, SO and I are doing well. 

Super busy and exhausted and stressed over waiting for college answers agh this will take forever.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, thank God I didn't loose any today. 
Have you ever seen a 8month along pregnant woman in rubber boots 4 sizes too big, attempt to run? Farm fashion saves lives ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- glad you caught them in time but the imagine of a ready to pop pregnant lady in huge man boots is making me giggle lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg pl hahhahahahahha we NEED a picture!

Good on you for scaring them away.

I haven't seen any crows around recently and my neighbor says he's seen a giant hawk around :( probably what ate Fluffins.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, at least Hawks won't steal your eggs and a little easier to keep out. If your runs aren't covered, I've heard if you run fishing line or string across at less space then their wing span they won't go in. 

:haha: little late for the black rubber boots and light blue fluffy bathrobe picture.
But these are 2 of the culprits. They look young to me
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161011_075417.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrs.green2015

They look mean! 

We had an opossum in the yard the other night trying to steal chicken eggs. Dogs went out and not sure if the dogs killed him, or he was playing dead, or stunned. Anyway DH went out and killed him. He's been terrorizing the chickens for weeks now and he was laying in the yard and they're mean! So he had to go.


----------



## Jezika

QUICK SELFISH QUESTION:

Do you think it's a really bad idea to have a baby shower two weeks before my due date? I'd already have all the big items like stroller, car seat, crib, diapers etc.


----------



## TexasRider

I think it's ok. I had a friend who had a baby shower for her 3rd baby and she had her baby shower a week before her due date and she was fine. Besides if you go into labor early then you could always have the baby shower afterwards and then everyone could see the baby. If that's what you wanted of course


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, they were hissing and growling at me from way up in the tree. They are mean!

Jez, go right ahead. I know in Germany they don't do those early showers like here, late is better ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post cuz report cards suck 

Wtf is this bullshit?! It's not as dark as yesterday afternoon but seriously I have had solid smiles since Saturday 6pm!!! That's 3 days of smiles!!! And usually the oh hoes away as soon as O so now I think my body is broken
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6998.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StillPraying

Or maybe your opks are expired or got something on them


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- you're supposed to stop testing after a positive!! It can stay positive for a few days. That's why they say to stop testing!

Jez- I think it's totally fine. I usually see them between 35-38 weeks. Mines at 28 but that's only because of the holidays and the whole twin thing. Lol my MIL is terrified I'll be on bed rest.


----------



## DobbyForever

They can't be. These are ones I misplaced back in August so they are only a couple months old. I keep them stored in their foil in the box in a reusable bag in my spare closet. The only other things in there are the oodles of baby clothes. My doctor has messaged me twice but I don't want to read it lol. Vucuicrixkch


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol but green I always keep testing. It's me. I pee on opks until 4dpo then switch to cheap hpts


----------



## mrs.green2015

I know it's an addiction! But but the test down and slowly back away. lol and read your damn message girl! If she messaged you twice it's probably important.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just don't want to see what it says.... =|


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I see nothing wrong with having a shower at two weeks before due date. What are your reservations? If anything, you'll know what you are missing and can be specific on what you need/would like. But that's just me.

Pl omg those raccoons are so cute except they are evvvvviiiiillll. Glad you didn't lose any birdies 

Still what is the opk like today? Or did I miss that. Someone Oed but I forgot who. Tex?

Gigs :(. Hope whatever it is moves on and away :(

Green daaaang up hubs is brave lol


----------



## TexasRider

I Od yesterday. Got my spike today


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot woot! Are you going to test before your cruise?


----------



## TexasRider

Well my AF is due on Tuesday and I leave for the cruise on Thursday so yeah if AF doesn't turn up then I will test. And I have a box of FRER in the house! Haha it I don't test early cause it will just be negative


----------



## DobbyForever

Always admired your restraint. :). I want you to be able to drink but I also want you to be pregnant lol

I did some digging and 4 days of lh surge is not looking good. My doctor just messaged once, the others were flu shot stuff. I'm worried because I'm not oing. Read a lot of cysts causing 3+ day surges =\. I had a .2 rise today but that's not enough to signal o for me. FYIcticit I messaged her back. If I don't see a temp shift tomorrow/ are still getting string positives I am demanding an ultrasound


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs definitely get it checked out. Cysts are no fun! 

Tex I'm torn. I want you to get a BFP but at the same time....margaritas and drunk cruise sex sound pretty fun....lol 

Jez I had mine just shy of 36 weeks and coincidentally got induced that night because of preeclampsia lol just have a back up plan in the event that you have her before that :) 

PL love the raccoons but they definitely are mean. Do yall have coyotes?

Gigs sorry about the birdie :( I love the name fluffins tho lol 

AFM....look how pretty this opk is!! Right is control line :thumbup: and dh agreeeeeed to dtd so any boy making suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







20161011_175447.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Supppposedly hitting it from the back allows deeper penetration which ups the chances ;). But that's just hookum so ask j lol. Gl! Glad hubs is good to go! That opk is super dark!


----------



## Jezika

Still - have you watched The Great Sperm Race on Youtube? It covers all the gender sway stuff in there from a scientific perspective (or these ladies could just tell you).

Tex - sounds like a win-win to me; you'll either be preggers or can drink it up on your cruise... right?

Dobs - am I right in thinking cysts can also cause false +ve HPTs?

As for baby shower dates, thanks for the advice. I think Ill go ahead and do it then. i think the concern was having baby before then and then making our registry redundant if we have to get some of the stuff on it before the shower. I do like the idea of having the shower with baby if she comes early... if I would feel like it? Who knows. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## StillPraying

Jez you could do a meet the baby party instead, but it just depends how much you want her around people and their germs bleh. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Agree with Still. If she comes early just cross out shower and write welcoming ;)

And yeah cysts can cause fake positive hpts. They haven't for me. The only time I had a cyst and positive hpt was when I was pregnant, but the other weird lines I had ultrasounds done and no signs of active/alive/current? Lol or recently ruptured cysts


----------



## gigglebox

Some doctor told me cysts that cause positive hpt's are possible, but pretty uncommon.

On the topic of baby showers...my bestie wants to throw me one in March. That would be 32-34 weeks. Is that too early? She lives out of states but will be in town during that time.

Regarding the hawk, i'll be annoyed if it takes any more livestock, but i won't be sad. Fluffins (aka fluffykins) was the only bird we've had that I cared about/had an emotional attachment to. 

Green, how did i not know you had chickens? How many?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo btw I also second watching great sperm race it's informative and funny

I also did not realize greenie had chickens!!! Lol

Gigs I think they have to be pretty big or like lots of them or something idk I could ask my doctor brother but then he'all ask why I want to know lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I think 32-34 weeks is great! But I also know nothing so :)


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I didn't loose any birds last night, but lost 2 out of my special breeding pen the night before :( lost the rooster and a young hen just ready to start laying. Sucks when you raise and feed them for 20+ weeks, then said bird feeds a predator .. 

Still, the only real predator we have here is raccoons, eagles and ravens (which have been stealing eggs here). Every couple of years we'll have a bear swim over from the big island.
Nice opk! I'll let you know next month if the boy swimmers did swim faster for me ;) 

Dobs, glad to hear you checked the message from your doctor. Hopefully a cyst would be easy enough to deal with to get back on the ttc wagon. If that's what you want.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just want my body to be normal and predictable again. I miss my 27/28 days like clockwork. 

That does suck. I feel that way when a kid leaves mid year lol like I spent all that time teaching you and you finally started to get it and you leave?! Whhhhy ok it's totally different. More like spending 50m doing report cards to realize there was one technical mistake that erased all the work r_r

I am still amazed you stayed team yellow!!! So excited to find out in just a few weeks


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, probably all just as frustrating...

As for team yellow, according to the ultrasound tech, baby never cooperated. ;) I gave the tech permission to tell my hubby, but hubby swears the tech has now twice said "baby is in the wrong position" aka not cooperating. The gender also never makes it onto the report, so I think no one knows.
I think baby is already listening to mommy ;) 'dont show us what you are".
My theory is that there are so many bad surprises in the world, that I am creating a good surprise for us/me.


----------



## StillPraying

PL I wanted to do that, team yellow but I'm so terrified there would be gender disappointment at birth. I think it's Sweet that you are staying yellow tho. But your one times the charm gives me hope. 

Jez I watched the great sperm race, it was fascinating! Really opens your eyes on why it may take so many cycles. Also makes me think gender swaying is still really 50/50 lol my only concern with doing a later shower is I did mine at 36 weeks and I was already so uncomfortable it made it harder to really enjoy the shower lol but I was also very sick so I guess that part depends on the person

Gigs I think 32/34 weeks is great, leaning more to 32 weeks personally. You don't really have to worry about going into labor yet and you're not miserably uncomfortable yet. Plus if it's special for your friend to do it that makes it even better!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, I am trying not to attach myself to having a boy or a girl. One of the reasons why i keep saying "it" or "baby". While we do feel more and more boy, it'll be a huge surprise if it's a girl or it'll be a "my gut was right!" Boy.
I think mil once tried to tell me off for saying "it" months ago, but I feel it's better then saying "fetus" or attaching myself to a "he" only to be disappointed with a girl as I am attached to boy. Or vice versa.

I don't know if my ramble makes sense. :haha:


----------



## claireybell

I can understand your rambling Pacific haha! I wouldve loved to stay team yellow, if we ever had a third id def like to stay team yellow, now we have one of each i can say i probs wouldnt have gender disapointment that time! That being said, i have no self control when it comes to Scans LOL! I have the sudden urge to say 'Yes' when they ask would you like to know the sex?! Ha ha! 

Jez hell no its not too late - have the shower! 

Gigs, thats perfect timing for a baby shower i think :thumbup: 

I had a suprise shower from my sisters when pg with Riley, was lovely, i was about 36/37wks then, it was all fresh cream scones with fresh strawberries, cakes & soft drinks, i loved it <3


----------



## claireybell

Stills, yay for boy bd'ing :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- yay for bd!

Gig- I think that's perfect timing!

RE chickens: technically they're not mine they're my moms and technically I hate chickens so there's that. lol she has 4. She had 5... Until my dog thought one was a toy, she survived only to become egg bound and ended up dying. She was a huge B though. So....


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and to finish the evening off with the story of my late afternoon entertainment provided by the cat and the dog:
Cat decided it was a smart idea to bring a life mole inside the house and share the fun with the 90lb high drive herding dog. (Moles are a bit smaller then a mouse, look like a mouse but have a pointy nose). Since it was already injured, it never stood a chance at survival so i let nature take its course aka the cat.
Even after the mole passed away and I had put it outside the cat kept bringing it back inside!!. She then continued with flinging and bringing it right to the dog which made the dog even more excited to help the cat while I am trying to hold the dog back, trying to relax him. It worked until the mole landed in front of him again.
If the cat was trying to teach us a hunting lesson, I think we failed in her eyes. As crazy as the dog got, he just sniffed it or tried to paw at it (never on it!) And I put the mole outside a lot... 
And the dog is a herding dog.. not a terrier or any other breed that knows how to kill vermin hence my boy just poking at it with his paws and nose like the crazy dumbdumb he is.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol pl cats are always doing weird stuff!! When I was younger we had a cat who was a true hunter and he always was bringing in lizards, snakes, mice. And of course they were almost always alive! I think you're onto something when you say the cat was teaching you to hunt. Thinking about it that makes a lot of sense with how our car acted. Luckily now my baby just eats bugs lol


----------



## shaescott

I echo everyone else's thoughts on when to have a baby shower. 

I emailed the admissions person at my top choice college cuz I wanted to make sure they received all my materials cuz I've heard horror stories... Everything is set with them. I also found out that they don't even start LOOKING at applications until early November, and I'll receive the decision by December 15th at the latest, but ugh that's TWO MONTHS aaaagh! It's cuz they're waiting for 1st quarter grades for the normal applicants aka the high school seniors. I remember another school telling me like a year ago that they get back to you in like 2 weeks tops unless they're on the edge with the decision so they're waiting for 1st quarter grades... They're rolling admission. But yeah so I'm waiting to hear from them. I should probably email them to make sure they got everything too. Agh I'm stressed. *bangs head on wall* *too lazy to look for that emoji in the list*


----------



## shaescott

Oh, and my cats are indoor only, but one of them likes to catch and torture mice that end up in the house, usually they're babies :( He never kills them, he gives them internal bleeding and organ damage so they just lie there until they die once he's done batting them around and biting them. He doesn't eat them or anything. It makes me sad cuz they're so little and I just want to hold them and cuddle them as they die to give them a sense of love but I know they wouldn't understand what I was doing. 
I'm just too empathetic towards animals. It's why I'm a vegetarian. I can't eat animals, because that means I'm paying someone to kill an innocent animal and chop it up. I don't even care if they were treated nicely before death, how would you feel if your caretaker suddenly turned on you and slit your throat? I absolutely think it's important to advocate for better conditions for animals though because given the choice I would rather them be happy their whole life except that last day than for them to be sad and tortured their whole life. I just wish their was a third option where they don't get killed at all. Ok I need to stop preaching. Sorry. END RANT.


----------



## gigglebox

I feel you Shae, I was actually a vegetarian (well, I ate seafood, so i think that's a pescatarian) for 3 years. The fact is though, they don't have thw higher thinking we have to think that way. Especially birds. Oh my god are birds dumb. Anyway, if they are humanely treated and killed, they don't even see it coming. Not that I'm trying to change your mind...thing is, every living creature has survival instinct. But honestly, on the farm (especially if you raise your own to ensure health and humane treatment), i'd rather my birds die with one swift axe chop while they're munching on fruit than get taken out by a disease or predator where not only are they dying painfully but their bodies are wasted.

Regarding cats, my ex and i had 6 in our townhouse, and a cat door. I remember one morning I came down to the kitchen and the cats had massacred 6 mice. It was a blood bath that yours truly had to clean up. Fun times. :X


----------



## JLM73

Sorry ladies, took the day off lol
Mom decided AFTER I helped her figure facebook yet AGAIN at 730am that I am ungrateful, and never say thank you....
Anyone who truly knows me would be :rofl: at this....
So I listed alllll the things I had helped her with in 3 days that SHE never thanked me for=I chewed her out...

*Still* I am die hard team BLUE as the ladies can tell ya- there are many low acidic diet lists out there, but I have swayed Blue 2 times, and got boys, and swayed pink once and got a girl....basically I stick to the science end- doesn't guarantee pink/blue but ups the odds.
Male sperm are sensitive to acid- and women are naturally acidic in the vajay juice- so I have done mild baking soda douche's in the past, as alkaline is BOY:spermy: friendly.
If you wanna go more natural, time the spermy deposit as close to +opk/O as poss. Male sperm swim faster, so they get there quicker, BUT female spermy live longer.
Also having the big Org before spermy get up in there also creates more alkaline fluids in the vajay/Ute...

*Jez* You can TOTALLY have a shower as late as you like!

ok ....gotta run....mind fried, and hubs ex GF from his teen years wants to meet for lunch ....yeah weird huh lol
They actually have been friends like 30 years lol. :shhh: I think she's his SPY lol


----------



## DobbyForever

So temp held cd 17-19 at 97.7, cd 20 had a .2 rise to 97.9, and today jumped all the way to 98.36. So the question is did I O yesterday or two days ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7016.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StillPraying

Got bd in last night :happydance: Honestly don't think I have much of a chance but I'll take it over nothing lol but yall saw the pretty opk, so i think i got timing right, and did have the big o as j says :thumbup:well if this cycle is a no ill probably try more boy swaying stuff. I'm defo doing epo next cycle, it's like mc ruined my cm. :nope: Sorry long rant.

J how many dpo are you now?


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I think your timing is perfect! Fxed!!!

Found this odd. New holder and got an empty circle with a clearly positive still positive stick
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7017.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs what does the empty circle mean?

Still, better to try then not! Are you still spotting?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, that's very true about the way you raise birds. While I would not be able to raise animals for meat, I do think that it may be the nicest option. Most backyard hens are treated nicely I think, unlike in factory farms. So while I couldn't do it, I respect those that kill their food nicely rather than buying food that was killed not so nicely. 

Ok so does anyone have or know anyone who has potbelly or miniature pigs? For years I've wanted to have miniature pigs as pets, because they're so smart and they love to cuddle! But I worry that a properly breeded and fed mini pig will accidentally crush my child, or that it'll be so big we won't be able to control it. They can get up to 160 pounds! I weigh 120! I figure as long as I don't leave my child alone with it, it should be fine, but if it tries to sit on the kid idk that I would be able to pull it off cuz it's so heavy! Also I want to get at least 2 because they're social animals and I think if I got 1 on its own it would be lonely and depressed. Advice?


----------



## gigglebox

What about a kunekune or juliana pig i think they're called? They are cute and stay very small


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, here's an interesting article i came upon with some things to consider regarding pig ownership https://www.vetstreet.com/our-pet-e...en-i-hear-a-client-bought-a-teacup-pig?page=2


----------



## shaescott

I believe kune kunes are on the bigger side as far as mini pigs go. Julianna's are often small due to inbreeding or starvation :( but it really depends on the breeder and the pig. And I'll read that article in a moment, thanks!


----------



## shaescott

Turns out I've read that article before haha! I looked on petfinder and there are a bunch of potbelly pigs on there. But I can't get pigs until after I get my degree and a house, so right now it's just dreaming tbh.


----------



## StillPraying

Just found out I can get on bnb on my work computer! :shhh:
Only on this thread is there a discussion on mini pigs and commentary on predators stealing farm birds:haha:I love it.

Shae I don't know much about mini pigs, but I would think as long as piggy and baby weren't in the same living spaces (or left unattended together obvi) a pet piggy would be pretty fun.

Dobs maybe the digi opks don't read them the same way.:shrug: Did you google it?The left line is the test line right? Maybe try a different brand with pink dye and see what it does. I would think the first temp rise should have been O, yes? I'm not too savy on charting. 

Greenie :rofl: just your whole tone in saying your dog ate the chicken but the chicken was a b....I cant hahahaha.

Clairey that shower sounds awesome! Did you have one with Nuala?

PL I agree, "it" is much better than fetus. Fetus is a medical term that just sounds cold to me. Saying "my fetus" honestly sounds kind of disturbing! I referred to all my babies as it until I found out gender. I cant wait for you to get your lovely surprise!:cloud9:

J what is a baking soda douche? I read there is a baking soda drink but that sounds dreadful to me.

Gigs I finally stopped bleeding on the 7th, but did have minimal pink spotting on the 8th/9th. Dr said I have to have 20 days of no bleeding for AF to show so based on that I'm assuming the 27-30th.if she doesn't turn up I'll be testing on Halloween because I actually have zero tests in the house lol I don't want to piss DH off by buying any either. 

For those of you who have had it, what does ovulation pain feel like?


----------



## pacificlove

I'd say our cat eats a lot of her kills, not all, but most which also means we have to deworm her as mice tend to have worms. Yesterday's kill is now gone from where I put it, so I think it did get eaten.

As for killing our own birds, I have yet to raise enough to make it worth while but it does feel good to eat your own grown food ;) 
Next year will be a real test, when we have goats to send off... Our girls are meeting their husband this weekend for a few weeks, their hubby is of the meat type, so any boy offspring will be headed for the meat market for sure. Question just is if we raise them and send them off, or if I sell them early for someone else to raise for meat.
Even if we raise them for dog food (lots of people here feed raw), there is decent money in that alone. Sorry my rambling thoughts..

Dobs, what does the empty circle mean? Does it mean the end of the surge?

Btw, if I am gone again for a while, we are under weather alert again. They are expecting 3 storms to hit us between tonight and Saturday evening. So probably more power outages.

Still, yay for bd!! Fx


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I thought you were moving to an island to get away from the crazy weather but I think you went from very very cold to very stormy! lol good luck with the storms. 

Shae- no idea on mini pigs sorry. But chelsea on teen mom has a pig... So there's that lol

On raising food. DH wants to eventually raise pigs and cows to eat but I'm obsessed with cows. I think they're so cute so I just can't. We do get most of our meat from butchers who raise locally and humanly though. We live in a county town so there's a ton of dairys and farms raising animals.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, our winters here are rainy and we'll get a few storms throughout. 3 in a row is a bit unusual. 
I grew up in the country too, mostly dairies around us. So any calves were handled a lot, so adorable! My friend and I always went into the stalls and groomed the babies. I could never eat those. 
On the other hand, most beef cows or cows meant for butcher are rough and mean animals. I am ok with eating them. Haha


----------



## Jezika

Shae, I kind of feel the same way as you, though I'm comforted by and agree with what Gigs said, i.e., they don't tend to have the same capacity for higher thinking as us, so while we can sit here and feel sad reflecting on how awful it must be to be kept just for food and to be taken away from our families and then slaughtered, animals don't have that capacity (that's not to say they don't feel fear or suffer emotionally). In many ways they're lucky not to have that capacity, because it means they're free of all the psychological BS that humans have to put up with in terms of worrying and feeling sad about the past and/or future and what it all means. They just truly live in the moment, so if they have a good life and die quickly and painlessly, in many ways that's arguably better than dying slowly and painfully of natural causes. Still, DH and I are advocates for changing the way animals are regarded by society as a whole, which is super interesting from a philosophical perspective and not necessarily incompatible with omnivorousness.


----------



## campn

Trying to catch up on the thread, I'm so sorry! I got 4 hours of sleep the past two nights. Nothing is helping Juliette's colic, saw her doctor today and I swear she wanted to give me a hug cause I probably looked like a mess! She said I could give her probiotics few times a day but just to ride it out. 

She's so stinking cute though. I love her so much! 

I'm going to keep replying throughout the day(s) as I catch up on the thread. Love you ladies! Sorry I've been so selfish. <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0449.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhhhh!!! Just keep giving us baby squee and all is forgiven <3


----------



## claireybell

Awwwww Camps, shes a beaut <3 power through hun, theres light at the end of the tunnel, your doing a great job :hugs: 

Pacific hopefully there wont be any or minimal power outages, stay safe in the coming storms! 

Stills, i never had a baby shower with Nuala! Considering we needed to buy lots from new, my sisters never took the hint Lol!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, she is beautiful! Hopefully the probiotics will help Juliette and you get some better sleep!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- she's absolutely stunning! How are all the babies on this threat so beautiful?


----------



## gigglebox

I know right?! No awkward ugly babies here! It'll probably be mine :haha: i remember everyone said DS was cute when he was born, but looking back he was a swollen uggo. I thought he was the cutest thing I'd ever laid eyes on though :haha: mom eyes!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol gig!!! My kids will definently be funny looking! DH was the funniest/ weirdest looking baby I'd ever seen. And I straight up looked Asain. Not awkward or ugly just like they mixed up the wrong babies. My grandma even asked my mom if they did because I was obviously Asain and both my parents are super white haha


----------



## pacificlove

Omg Gigs, you are so right! No ugly babies on this thread! Which reminds me, we haven't seen keeps in a while..

Keeps, did you have your baby?? 

Mrs G, I am sure your boys will be handsome! Are you getting any 4d scans done for a sneak peek?

As for us, lots of bh today, but I don't think I have been drinking enough. And the tons of weird pregnancy dreams are back.
The sun is now gone behind the clouds, picked up a little wind this afternoon, we'll see how the storms roll in later this evening.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Green Des also totally looked asain!!! My coworker later told me she wanted to ask if my husband was Asain but she didn't want to offend me lol

PL, getting so close!!! Nervous yet? Or are you in the "I don't give a shit, just get this baby out" stage?


----------



## DobbyForever

The open circle is low fertility or not lh surge detected. You automatically get one whenever you start a new cycle UNLESS you have a peak reading. They did end up drying a hair lighter than the test though so the reader is more sensitive than the naked eye.

Shae, I have no idea about mini pigs. All I heard was that pigs are not as mini as people think, and they are a lot more work, too. Pigs are farm animals or lots of land animals to me. But if you want one, you strike me as a capable person who would do your due diligence. So have at it lol. Not that you need my permission haha. Two of the teen moms have pigs. One's is cute and she trained it well. It was a terror as a piglet though. The other one they gave it back because they could not handle it. I think they said it cried more at night than their baby.

Greenie lol the tone I agree is funny. I feel like I vaguely remember you telling us about the dog eating the chicken.

Still, my O pain changed. It used to be a quick stab of a pain in my ovary. Now it like burns and lingers and comes and goes in waves. It's weird.

PL stay safe during the storms! Don't worry about us. We'll still be here haha

Greenie cows are f'adorable. I enjoy cows.

Gigs lol stfu your baby will be adorable. But I do think it's crazy that everyone's baby on her is super cute.


----------



## StillPraying

Campn shes so sweeeeet!:kiss:


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG camp how did i not type that J is so cute! Sorry about the colic though :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and if I put in a fake temp of 98.4 tomorrow FF puts me down as CD 19 O which means we had O-3 timing with an O day pullout. So I guess I am 2dpo and *technically* in.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, more nervous because I think we aren't ready.. still need that change table and get the clothes put away..that type of thing.

Dobs, thanks for explaining the opk stick. 
We'll stay safe, still waiting for the brunt of it all but I doubt it'll be anything like what just hit you guys down there.
Fingers crossed for you, sounds like you are still hoping for that bfp? 

Shae, don't know much about mini pigs, but do your research on the "breeder" and ask to see parents or you may end up with a full grown pig! I've been to some poultry and livestock auctions where people sold mini pigs. They grabbed very little interest there and usually sold for under $50.... 
I want some real pigs at some point, apparently they are fantastic at working over the land. Instead of running a machine to work under roots and shrubs, use pigs!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's weird because I would like it but I also know that once I told SO about the opks he started pulling out/avoiding sex completely. And I'm not sure how he would react to a bfp and I deserve a happy reaction. You know?

Pl you still have a few weeks :). Do you have the table picked out?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, we had one picked out at Ikea, expect they were out of stock when we were there. I now have a friend heading to Ikea this weekend, so hopefully she can pick it up for us.
Ikea for us is a day trip, or $200 in shipping, nor does that location allow for prepaid pickup! 
I really hope my friend can get it, we've seen similar ones in other stores closer to us, but for some reason they are all double the price!


----------



## StillPraying

I love ikeas changing tables!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I hope they have it! That is so nice of your friend


----------



## StillPraying

Positve opk Tuesday, super positive yesterday (test darker than control) and still positive (test same as control ) today. Had weird pains this am so would it be safe to assume i ovulated this morning?


----------



## pacificlove

Still, do you normally feel the o pain? Definitely sounds like you o'd this morning. 
Get the jiggy in if you haven't already!


----------



## DobbyForever

Normally I would say yes but I had lingering o pains and lingering lh this cycle and another cycle before. I'm on day 5 of positive opks, but the darkest was Monday and since then it has been going down. Ff seems to think I Oed the day of the darkest positive. So most likely you Oed this morning or overnight. Either way I am still liking your timing


----------



## StillPraying

Im afraid to ask dh since hes in a bad mood and agreed to "one time" a month lol.:blush:
I never noticed o pains before but i did read your body can become more sensitive to it the more pregnancies you have. But what i read described what i was feeling. I also read that o can be more painful post delivery or mc. I took Tylenol cuz it was pretty intense. Hopefully the timing pays out :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting. Would make sense. My o pains have gotten totally in your face/ more frequent (before during after) with the last two pregnancies. They are so intense I think I have a cyst but I don't


----------



## StillPraying

Its crazy the changes your body will have from pregnancies. Its like once we experience it, each time our body becomes more sensitive to becoming pregnant and being pregnant.


----------



## Jezika

Hmm, bizarrely I always envied long LH surges, since mine would come and go sometimes even without being as dark as control, leaving me to wonder whether I even O'd or not.

PL - which change table are you going for? And if I don't have room for one, what do I put on my bed to change her on? Are there special change pads or something?

Campn - sorry to hear you're having a tough time - I'm sure it will get easier soon! And it must help that she's ridiculously adorable!

AFM, I cleared out a drawer today for Matilda's clothes and thought you might like to see my collection. I don't think we need more clothes? Do any of you think something is missing? E.g., my mum says we need some of those sleeping sack things (I'm sure they have a proper name). She also said something about a vest. What is a vest? Apparently I don't have one in this collection. I think I just failed parenthood 101.
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-10-13 at 1.16.23 AM.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

Jez such a fab colourful bubba clothes collection :) i know the sleep sacks, 'Gro Bags' or just baby sleep sacks, they are great! I just started putting Nuala in hers & she sleeps more soundly! She hated having blankets over her legs & if she falls asleep in it whilst laying on you, they are not going straight onto a cold cot matress which makes them stir :thumbup: def worth getting a couple! Plus she would slways kick the blankets off, was ok back in August but now its alot cooler at night & her hands are always frozen when she wakes but her body is warm ;)


----------



## claireybell

Cold hands & feet are completely normal in babies just fyi :)


----------



## StillPraying

Oh my daycare uses sleepsacks for the infant classes, i love those!!


----------



## TexasRider

FML close co worker is pregnant. Due in April.... I started tearing up cause everyone else around was like you're next cause they know I've been trying for a long time... Im over this


----------



## pacificlove

Awe, sorry Tex. We all know it'll be your turn soon so don't let that get you down. 
I had coworkers betting on when I'd be knocked up.

Jez, it was a change table with drawers and cubbies underneath. Called stuva. 
Ikea also have the top pads for the change table which are super lightweight and you could probably just move in and out of place.
We also got a special mattress cover that goes in-between the mattress and sheets. So if baby or the growing toddler has a soaking through the sheets accident, it won't soil the mattress.

So first storm of 3 was just a lot of rain through the night. Storm #2 is supposed to hit us sometime later today.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi Everyone!

Haven't posted in a little while, but I've been reading and staying up to date!

Just ended an unmedicated BFN cycle where I did an HSG. Everything looked good, so I'm back to a medicated cycle this time. As always, trying to remain optimistic (even though it gets harder and harder with each BFN.) :(

Campn and Claire, loving the photos of your little girls! They are both so adorable! Campn, hoping the probiotics help her!

Jez, that is a great collection of clothes for Matilda. All the outfits look so cute. 

Tex, I know exactly how you feel. Everyone I know keeps popping up pregnant, some who admit they weren't even trying just had a fun, drunken night with their spouse. My cousin who just got married a few months ago is pregnant. And everyone keeps telling my husband and I what great parents we would be, and it's like.. THANK YOU, WE'RE WORKING ON IT. A lot of people don't seem to realize it's not as simple as just wanting it to happen. 

It WILL happen for both of us soon though.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the pig advice everyone!

Still, are you saying that your hubby hates having sex or something? My SO would never want to go a month between sessions, he prefers more like once a day or more... Y'all need to get back into the habit of making love, not just having reluctant sex for baby making. I don't mean that in a rude way, so I'm sorry if it sounds rude.

Cute babies! It's true, we haven't really had any ugly babies on this thread that I can remember. I was a pretty cute baby, just saying ;) SO was pretty weird looking in middle school (but weren't we all?), cute as a little kid, and I can't remember what he looked like as a baby, I haven't seen a picture in ages. Puberty definitely has helped him out, every year it seems he gets handsomer when I look at old photos. I definitely look better now than in middle school, although my hair had these gorgeous curls in my freshman and sophomore year of high school, 8th grade too, likely from puberty, and now my hair is back to light waves. It's annoying. However, my hair is much easier to handle without the curls, so that's a positive note. The curls weren't always attractive, it was about 50/50 sometimes. 

Oooo hey we should post our baby pics of ourselves as babies! And those with newborns and other littles should compare their baby pics up their baby's baby pics! It's so cute when people do that, my 8th grade science teacher showed us pics of her and her daughter as babies and they looked so alike!


----------



## shaescott

I was an orange baby haha! I also had reddish hair.


----------



## shaescott

I wanna share more pics but they're all too large for bnb apparently, I kept getting a "file too large" message except for that one I posted. There's one of my laughing that's super cute, and a smiling one in the same photo session as the sleeping one.


----------



## StillPraying

PL hope the storm doesn't cause any damage. I love ikeas baby furniture. Is that the changing table you can later use as a desk? They had one in gray that I just loved! For baby/toddler mattress I went with the plasticy/vinylish covered ones, I was afraid of it getting ruined or smelling like pee lol 

Texas :hugs: I'm sorry hon. I feel like everyone around me is pregnant, some with due dates that were close to mine and it sucks. But hey I'm still excited for you to go on your cruise!

Michelle I hope the hcg cleared everything out for you and it happens super quick! What medication will you be doing?

Lol Shae no no we have sex more than that, but he didn't want to full on "try". We use pull out so I got him to compromise that he doesn't pull out on O day since that's an increased chance of boy. So we dtd all the time but we only TRY once a month if that makes sense.

Jez. Now that I watched the great sperm race I'm envisioning a million people in white clothes racing inside me :rofl:
J and dobs where are you? 

Anyone heard from keeps?


----------



## pacificlove

Still, we are having more clouds move in right now, so I assume the next storm isn't too far off. Got the wood stove going, so the house is nice and cozy. ;)
I don't think this changing table converts, but I am ok with that, more looking at storage options.

I didn't want to go with a vinyl topped mattress for baby for breathability issues. Plus we have a lot of humidity here which can cause mold etc. (I was going through my old closet at my parents this weekend and lifted a big plastic storage bag off a plastic storage container. In between was one wet black sweater!! It must have drawn up all the humidity from the room or something as there is no other water source in a closet!.'.) 

I was just asking about keeps yesterday... She must have had her little one! :)

Michelle, hugs to you. It'll happen quicker then you think! All fingers crossed for you!

I haven't shown this cute little onsie off yet. Unfortunately i didn't pay close enough attention, it's sized 3-6 months... But what I love is that we actually do have sheep.

And omg...the cat just kept on meowing at me, so I let her back outside only to realize she left a half dead mouse out there! .... And she just flung it off the deck into the tall wet grass underneath.. grass too tall and wet for the cat to retrieve her mouse. Too funny
 



Attached Files:







1476393180292-1175384435.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## StillPraying

Awww love the onsie!! We don't typically have humidity here but I'll have to remember that since we're hoping to move to east coast where there is tons of humidity! We had a wood stove growing up, I miss it! It's finally cooling off here but it's still in the 70s lol


----------



## claireybell

I'd love the temp here to be in the 70's ;) i love summer, always seems everyone else in the uk moans when we get a good spell of heatwave yet they moan when it rains alot?! Uhh no pleasing some i guess!! 

Ah Shae thats a fab idea with our own baby pics & then collage with our own bubbas.. i was a wee chubba hehe! Your baby pic is adorable <3 Nice lil orange tan you have there :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Wow, I'd call that warm especially for middle of October ;) 
My brother will be moving to California next month, I am sure he'll miss all the rain we get during winters on the west coast of Canada :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's been in the mid-high 80s here this week. Luckily we're getting some rain this weekend so it'll cool off. 

Pl- we got similar mattress covers, well we registered for them. I didn't even know there was other options besides vinyl until we registered.

Oh speaking of registering someone bought something for us! I get that's the whole point but it still amazes me and makes me feel so loved when people buy things for us. Lol this is the first purchase AND the invites for the shower haven't even gone out yet. Just maked me feel so loved. Lol 

We didn't get the first rental. It is such Bologna. DH has a couple bad things on his credit from a couple years ago. The landlord said he "makes too much for have anything on his credit" like what?! He makes to much to have made a couple mistakes when he was younger and didn't make as much?? We make well over triple the income restrictions she had and was going to put down a HUGE deposit between security and the dogs and still she said no. It makes no sense to me. So we'll keep looking. Please keep us in your thoughts it's been very stressful. 

Sorry for the lengthy selfish post.


----------



## pacificlove

Wait what, Mrs G? Your landlord is allowed to look at credit scores?? Pretty sure that would be illegal here.. as a landlord we pretty much have no rights. I can check references before and ask for half a rent as damage deposit.
And those in between mattress protectors have been out for years ;) my mom used them with us 30 years ago ...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- what?!? That's insane? A lot of places here you need a small fortune to rent. All places I know of check your credit and For this house rent was $1300. To move in you have to pay 1st months rent (duh) so $1300. Plus the deposit is twice the amount of the rent so $2600. Plus an extra deposit of $750 per dog so $1500. So essentially we would be giving the landlord $5400 before even moving in and $4100 of that would be a security deposit.


----------



## DobbyForever

in Cali they can run credit, and the applicant has to pay for it. They have to provide a copy of the report if requested though. I have only had one apartment complex ask (but that was the only time I didn't rent from parents lol). I am more concerned about that deposit. I know the pets make things different but I thought they were capped at 2 months rent for deposit, meaning worst case scenario you owe first month plus two months. I've never seen anybody ask for two months for security deposit. I only asked for one month/was asked for one month. Your new landlords sound like greedy assholes. 3 months PLUS 1500....


----------



## pacificlove

That's crazy Mrs G! 
We have a small cottage on our property that we rent out for $800 a month. So damage deposit was $400
If damages exceed that we'd have to rely on insurance to bail us out. I'd much rather take a bigger deposit as tenants would be more likely to treat the place with respect.
Those housing rules vary from province to province. In Alberta we could take a full months rent as damage deposit... But still no credit checks! That seems crazy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green that is beaucoup illegal in California

"Almost all landlords charge tenants a security deposit. The security deposit may be called last month's rent, security deposit, pet deposit, key fee, or cleaning fee. The security deposit may be a combination, for example, of the last month's rent plus a specific amount for security. No matter what these payments or fees are called, the law considers them all, as well as any other deposit or charge, to be part of the security deposit.89 The one exception to this rule is stated in the next paragraph."

Basically your security deposit is a combination of anything that does not exceeed two months rent. so they cannot charge you that $1500 for pets. Straight from the DCA gov website but keep in mind if you go in at them about it they may just say ok then we won't rent to people with dogs. I would talk to an attorney


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that's crazy! I didn't know that. I vaguely heard something about 2x the rent but I figured the animal thing was a whole different animal. (See what I did there)


----------



## DobbyForever

The exception was the application fee and there are rules on that. But yeah they cannot do that. But like I said they could just say ok then we'll go with someone else or idk. I wouldn't know what advice to give.

And lol I do see :)


----------



## shaescott

Still thank goodness you still have sex, I was worried there! 

Post your baby pictures ladies!!! Don't let me be the only little orange oompa loompa on the thread!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Shae, I have no baby pictures of myself here, they are all with my parents, plus my comparison wont be here for a few weeks ;) (hopefully)

Although I had a number of bh just now while feeding the dog. So who knows


----------



## claireybell

So heres me & my younger sister, i think i was about 4ish here.. Rileys age! And the other i was about 9/10 months old & Riley here again, more resemblence to me, he looked nothing like his Daddy as a lil boy Lol! I will collage Nuala ones this morning after school run :). 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8303_zps5wgb75wq.png

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8304_zpsnabvy4hy.jpeg


----------



## claireybell

Both my babies have my ears aswell, love that hehe <3


----------



## shaescott

Awww Claire he looks just like you! It's so cool how that works out. It's odd though that he didn't look anything like his dad as a baby. I've heard that babies usually hold stronger resemblance to their fathers when they're really little as an evolutionary way to make the father stay cuz he knows it's his kid or something lol but maybe that's just some weird myth. My dad looks a lot like his dad did at his current age, but idk about as a baby... I haven't seen any baby pics of him to know whether or not I looked like him. But what's really weird is that both my parents have thin lips, even when not smiling, and I have full lips (although they're much thinner when I smile), so genetics are weird. I definitely got my mom's red hair gene though. She had red hair from infancy all through college and med school before it turned dark blonde from age. I don't have red hair, but I had reddish hair as a baby that turned dark blonde after the first few months or so. So I know I have red hair in my genes, even if it isn't expressed anymore. I got my dad's body type and height too, so I'm certain I'm his kid haha! Well, my mom is 5'5" and my dad is 6'7". I'm only 5'8" (though my ED stunt in my freshman year of high school may have contributed to that), but my little sister is only 11 and she's 5'6"! So she's gonna be like 6' or something! Yay genetics, huh?


----------



## claireybell

I know its crazy isnt it?!! My mum said even when he was born & Nuala was born they both looked just like me! I never thought my Dads side of family have strong Genes but we clearly do lol! Riley looks alot like my Dad did as a boy! Oh i heard that aswell like how babies look like their Dads just after their born so the Dads can see its their child, weird how nature does stuff like that.. how crazy about the Lip thing, you must have a grandparent with plumper lips :thumbup: We both have the Red hair gene on my side & SO's family although Riley is blonde but Nuala has lotsa Red in her hair, love Red hair esp on girls! She'll be my lil Gingernut cookie hehe <3


----------



## M&S+Bump

Morning ladies!

I don't have any baby pics of me - I was a baby in the 80's in the middle of a deep recession, we had no money for cameras or film.

I'm not sure what my credit was like when renting (I have so many cards, loans etc because of the business, but equally dozens of defaults and late payments - so it could go either way) but they definitely credit check here. To avoid it, I paid a full six months' rent in advance each time (plus deposit and fees) then at the end of the six months had option of paying the next six months or being credit checked to move to monthly payments.

12- week scan went great, the baby wouldn't keep still long enough for her to take the measurements, it was bouncing and kicking all over the place.

That's been about the only positive thing for this full week. I am in bed before 10pm every night, lights off and asleep, which is causing fights and is very not like me. DH has been reading scare stories about SSRI's during pregnancy but if this is me WITH them, I can't even imagine the blackness without.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, east coast is my stomping grounds :haha: what part are you considering? 

Green, maybe he just meant you owed two months rent up front, half for the first, month and half for deposit? That's the standard where i used to live anyway. Add to that a $500 pet deposit (not necessarily refundable, depending on where you rent) PLUS additional cost monthy per pet, usually $50. I think credit checks are pretty standard.

Dobs, how are you feeling? When are you testing?

MS, was your med cleared to keep using by the dr? If so i don't see the harm. Congrats on your good scan! I've got a check up Wednesday but I'm not sure if they'll do u/s or not. I have a lot of anxiety surrounding this one since it's when shit hit the fan with Des. Also, right before i got pregnant with des (i think before ov'ing that month) i had major anxiety and took a klonopin pill to chill out. Not thinking, i had to do the same thing the month i got pregnant this time. I always wondered if it caused anything (it's class D drug) and i'm worried since i accidentally did it again. Hopefully it was just a coincidence and doesn't mean anything....i definitely have not taken anything since being pregnant.

Cb, does he have hubby's eyes? I def see your face shape and mouth, but your eyes differ.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, Gigs, I'm actually prescribed double the dose that I'm currently taking (40mg a day, I only take 20) with full clearance from my consultant for that and my beta-blocker for anxiety. If I stick to the half dose, it's not as effective but the anxiety isn't as bad either so I don't need to take the beta-blocker at all - it was ok'd but obviously the pregnancy I took it, I miscarried... so I've tried to avoid it as much as possible.

I don't imagine one tablet of anything at all would be likely to cause serious problems. Klonopin is a benzo so if anything, I would've thought the problem would be addiction/withdrawal for the baby if it was regularly taken through pregnancy. I'm no doctor though, and I certainly no that 'what if?' feeling!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not testing actually lol. I have like 2-3 CB weeks tests so I'm just going to wait out AF. I doubt the sperm lived long enough and not in the mood to see bfns. I'm due on the 23rd so if AF is a no show I will test the 24th. My bbt is low so I am unamused. Not as bad as last cycle but not as high as I would like
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7028.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

Finally got caught up....spent last night in agony and whining. ...had a lovely crash off my bike ystrdy, and have a HUGE hematoma over the whole back of my right calf. 
*Still* not site what dpo i am, stressing less this cycle and my chart is mega ugly. ...
Gotta go tinker with FF as I'm sure it set my analyze mode back to FAM instead of advanced. ...so annoying
 



Attached Files:







20161014_094001-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

I think I'm about 5dpo....i think the Black Cohosh made me O 2 days earlier than normal:shrug:
And stupid FF did reset my mode to FAM which i HATE as it causes youto wait for SIX temps hace risen before you get CHs....
I may have to force mine anyhow given how jagged mys are


----------



## pacificlove

Wow, cb! You and Riley looked so much alike! And I've definitely heard it too, babies are supposed to look like dad after birth. 

J, that looks like a nasty bruise, hope it won't give you too much grief and that you have a good bruise creme in the house.

MS, yay for a good scan. Will you have to go back or was the tech finally able to get good measurements?

As for us, tons of rain again over night and some wind but not nearly as bad as expected so far. Worst storm is supposed to hit us tomorrow.
The only concern I have is a big old growth tree right in front of our house that has been dying from the top down. It's leaning towards the house and I've been trying to get a professional to have a look at it but they are all busy when I called them spring through summer.
Due to its size, location and power lines around it, we won't touch the tree.


----------



## StillPraying

Both of my babies looked like DHs dad as newborns, but now they both look like me. Lol

PL scary about the tree, is there any way to just take a few branches off the side it's leaning towards? Might help weight wise. My dad had to do that to one of the big juniper trees by their house. Not experienced enough to fell it around power lines/houses so he just trimmed up the side it was leaning towards :shrug:

J what do the ch represent? That is a nasty bruise! Did you ice it? Poor thing :hugs:

Dobbles if AF is a no show you can test with me on Halloween :) 

Gigs & ms I was on zoloft during my pregnancy with dd2. They lowered my dose basically enough that I didn't have emotional freak outs (I have borderline personality disorder). The pharmacist when I was picking up my refill didn't want to give it to me because I was pregnant! I was so humiliated until a senior pharmacist came over and told the guy that low doses of anti anxiety/depressant have not been linked to mc/defects. They are however linked to colic so that's interesting. Taking it one time isn't enough to do any damage gigs :hugs: 

Gigs dh is from NC so we would like to move there but the people with the powers are saying Quantico VA. 

Ms glad your scan went well and you saw a healthy wriggling bean :cloud9:

Shae both of my dds were born with red hair. Dd1s turned completely blonde by the time she was 2. Dd2 still has very red hair so we will see if it stays. DHS beard is red when he let's it grow out lol 

Clairey Riley has such lovely eyes :cloud9:

AFM 2dpo:coffee: still had a positive opk yesterday so mega confused. We got the keys to our new house yesterday (military housing) and it's HUGE :shock: idk even know what to do with all that space!!


----------



## Janisdkh

Oh my god I gotta stop being a lazy reader/poster lately.Granted I have been extra busy BUT hey :( When i get behind a day or two I get discouraged and go longer LOL Derp Janis NOT cool right. 

We saw our lil baby on Tuesday and all is well. Heart beat was strong. I was measuring smaller by 6 days which is odd but maybe that's why i didn't have a positive early on.. .Maybe I ovulated late? I don't know but I have another scan Nov 8th to date better :D Plus they told me it's because I have a flipped backwards uterus so the scan waves cant reach the baby well and can measure smaller :) 

My friend is also sending me a doppler woooohoooo and I just have to pay the shipping today. Excited! 

My mom and dad after we told them! They were soooooooooo happy <3 


My ultrasound <3 As hubby calls it, our lil mermaid lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

The promised bump pic and it's only a week late.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JLM73

So after a hellacious slooow rode to the store, surprisingly, i was able to pedal, but was MUCH sorer walking thru the store. 
Granted, i was in there over an hour lol but ouch...had to get stuff for dinner-Coconut Shrimp, and planning a big salad with mixed greens, sprouts, carrots and turkey, worth some crispy onions and raspberry vinaigrette. ...trying to make more healthy meals as hubs doc just upped his insulin, ands wants a barrage of labs,due to his gaining 15lbs in the last month:blush:
My bad lol. 
Ugh...i am sooooore!
On a side note i had to go to the ladies room like 4 times while shopping just to wipe the excessive creamy cm...ugh.
Hopefully it means something this cycle, cuz its annoying! 
On another note, never too late to pick up another bad habit lol. 
Below is a pick of the new vape hubs gave me last night. 
I'm not a smoker, but like the occasional hookah, and since i luv the flavor of the Key Lime juice *I * chose for hubs a few weeks ago, which he balked at :roll:
I have been vaping MUCH more the last week....
:dohh:
Guess that's his revenge for the weight gain lol. 
It's small and pretty, but he put Coffee flavor in it, and waaaaay too strong bleh!
I switched it to key lime :shhh:
Gonna take a while for that coffee to wear off tho
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1476465019431-1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to mention no idea what hubs was thinking. 
I don't neeeeeed nicotine, so of courrrrese he neglected to get my vape with No nicotine:roll:
Yet another reason I'm not using that coffee flavored juice

*Still*sorry keep forgetting to answer you!
CHs = crosshairs on our charts,they are red and basically mark where the charting program thinks we ovulated (see Dobbers,I don't have them yet)
Also baking soda douche is basically for swaying for a boy, it lowers the acidity of the vaj canal, but it's very very little with plain water. 
I skipped it this time. 

I did try to ice my calf but it was already so sore and swollen. I had to hobble home pushing the bike worth groceries over 3 blocks.
I can't even lay it on the bed grrr.

*Jan*luvvvvvv the gummy bear pics! !!
How high was the heart rate?


----------



## pacificlove

Still, the lowest tree branches start at about 30 feet up and just hang low, so already a ladder thing and they are as thick as a hand (so chainsaw to cut). A ladder would be much too dangerous if the cut off branch was to fall into said ladder. Gah, if only the professionals would come already, climb the tree, delimb it and then they'd have to take it down from the top. It's an old growth cedar tree. Don't get me wrong, I like the tree, old growth tree should be protected, but this one has me worried, so I need the opinion of the professional if it's necessary to take down. If it does, we'll have firewood for years to come ;)

Janis, awe!! 9 weeks already! Congrats on the little olive! ;)

Mrs G, that's a real bump!! So perfect :) :)


----------



## shaescott

Ahhh J no nicotine noooo! Is the key lime nicotine-free?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez and my other Canadian pregnant ladies.. just an FYI.. of you ever start looking up free baby stuff and wonder which ones work or are a scam: Nestle works! 
While I will try to breast feed only, I figured I'd better have some in the house just in case which is why I signed up. (If I don't need the formulas, I'll pass them on)
We got: 4 small glass bottles that have ready to Feed formula with nipple
A bottle
340g milk powder
2 samples of Huggies diapers
Cetaphil skin cleanser samples
A diaper bag
Guides
And coupons

Anyway, I am impressed.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161014_114411.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Janisdkh

Thanks ladies!!!!!!!!! <3
J- that looks painful omgosh be careful girl! 

Lil baby heart beat was 150s.. Hubby did the math as they did not tell us. The tech was too quick with everything.. I just wanted to enjoy it all. As soon as I saw the baby I cried straight away! Having to losses with empty sacs the last three years I needed this baby to be there. She could have been more sympathetic. She seems grouchy too because the nurse who clocked me in and looked at my file pushed for me to have an ultrasound so i was like in the way I guess :/ GRR anyhow...

It was 9 beats per 3.2 seconds and hubby came up with 150s around :D YEY! They said the heart beat was beautiful and consistent!

I should be 9 weeks but baby seems small because of my possible retroverted uterus so by next scan on the 8th of Nov we should get a better sizing :D and due date!


----------



## JLM73

*PL*:thumbup:
Nice freebies! And yea, tree sounds like alot of work. I hope a pro gets to you soon!

*Shae* no nicotine, hubs have 6%.
Apparently he was aREAL smoker prior, so vaping had changed that. .thank goodness, cuz i HATE cigarette smoke smelling up stuff, and smoker breath eek!

*Janis* ohhhh exciting, I'm thinking a little girl mermaid if you follow the high heart rate thing

I've been a slug since i got home lol. ...don't feel like making dinner:brat:
Hubs would get takeout in a heartbeat, but we reallllly need to start saving $$
Lots more bills soon :dohh:


----------



## pacificlove

Well the power has flickered on/off once so far and it's getting windier and still raining. The silly cat keeps wanting to go outside only to turn right back around. Now she is goomg crazy in the house, launching herself at the dog (who very much likes his space from the cat) and just full of trouble. Sigh..

My phone for now will remain plugged in so I'll have juice later when (not if) we loose power.

Janis, what are you feeling, girl or boy vibes? Ours started off in the 150s but has since always moved lower with each appointment.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry ladies I haven't caught up in a while! Had like 20 pages to catch up on so made like my 4 year old and just looked at the pictures! Lol

Which brings me to - Camps - oh that Juliette just gets more and more beautiful everyday! 

CB- omg Riley is ur double! So handsome! X

Dobs - wow blazing positive, and I heard to stop testing once u get ur pos OPK as people's surge can take different amount of times to leave our body x

GREENY - beautiful bump! I have no idea how ur carrying two babies around but hats off to you! X 

AFM - sorry I wish I was positing a pic of my lovely
Newborn but no - instead have some snot! lol

So have been trying everything, sex, orgasms, bouncing on my ball, long dog walks etc, little ladies staying put! But finally woke to some plug this morning, wasn't a great deal but enough to make me run out the bathroom, undies round my ankles, to take a pic and send to my BFF lol, 

So... I shaved my legs today, and my noo-noo, so this baby has around a 12 hour window to come tonight, before the bristles strike! If she does not fit around my shaving schedule I will not be happy :-(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And here we are today - 3 days before due date - come on baby ella! The snot got me excited :-(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, mucus plug sounds promising. You went MIA so thought you would have had your little girl now.. :haha: no pressure here. 
My mw Seems to believe in castor oil from our last conversation :$


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo promising fxed keeps that she comes soon :)

Lovely bump greenie!!!

Cute gummy bear Janis and the grandparents look so happy!!!

Pl ew for power outages. Our storm just hit and I am so thankful it was after we dismissed the kids but annoyed cuz the dogs won't pee outside now ><

Still lol I would not make it to Halloween if af was a no show lol

I feel like I missed people so sorry if I did!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh j that looks painful hope it doesn't hurt and sorry about FF being laje


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, hope your storm isn't too bad. Ours already has died down, now we wait for the third and strongest in the series. It's supposed to hit us some time tomorrow afternoon.
The north half of the island did loose power, we are pretty much centered on the island but are attached to the power grid of the southern part of the island, so far we are lucky ;)

Got enough rain now that our seasonal stream that runs through the duck run is starting to run again. Gotta send hubby to clear it off all the debris that the ducks put in there this summer :haha: before it floods everything.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that is so lovely that they have a stream to frolic in!!!

It's just rain it bad at all but means I can't go to my mom's because the dogs hate rain and won't go outdoors so accidents become an issue


----------



## StillPraying

Keeps and all you other ladies close to eviction, DO NOT DO CASTOR OIL. Tried it with DD1 and it was AWFUL I had super painful cramps and diarrhea for days and NO baby! My MIL is a nurse (40 years) and she has horror stories of women who DO go into labor because of it, hard pass on diarrhea on the delivery table. No thanks.
No to mention to this day i cannot stand lip gloss *shudder* texture just makes me think of that awful oil gag


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes. Just yikes.

I can't believe we are just days away from another baby!!!!!!!!

Afm bored af lol. So I did what every insane person does and overlays some of my charts. The resemblance is uncanny. I have this odd sensation down that like I am gushing watery cm but I'm dry . I'm sure it's all in my head as usual
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7030.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs what is a chart overlay?


----------



## Jezika

Keeps - eek! Hope this is it! Come on, Ella!

Green - beautiful bump indeed, and I'm so glad you finally shared!

Dobs - that IS uncanny. Are you thinking it might just be a BFP cycle?

Janis - yay for HB and gummy bear. I wish they were more sensitive with you, though. Any guesses on sex?

PL - how did you get this free Nestle stuff!? Where do I sign up!?

J - sorry to hear you fell off your back (i can relate). As for vaping, with my weird affinity for smells I would probably get hooked on that stuff. I did used to vape prior to prior to pregnancy and have a super-expensive vaporizer, just not for that stuff ;)

AFM, so my asshole cat (not the lovely-natured Siamese one) startled while I was sitting on the couch earlier and ran across my bump. All four sets of claws dug right into my belly and made me bleed. Looks like some Freddy Kruger stuff. Afterwards, I sobbed for half an hour. Not entirely sure why... I think because it was so upsetting to think Matilda might have been harmed, plus I've always been concerned he'd run across my belly, and DH I have also talked a lot about finding him a temporary hoe while Matilda is tiny, but now I'm thinking he will always be a risk around kids. I just don't trust that cat, but DH kept insisting that since I wanted him in the first place, I'm responsible for him... forever. I don't disagree, but our daughter's safety (and my sanity) comes first. Problem is, he's such a handful that no one will take him, even though he's so cuddly and truly a stunning cat. A friend reluctantly agreed to take him temporarily, but I'm beginning to think that if we can't find him a nice home after that, we might just have to get him declawed and keep him, which is something I am vehemently against. I hope it wouldn't come to that though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still chart overlay is a FF VIP feature. I bought a year long thing when they had a twitter coupon of buy three months and get the rest of the year free deal. Basically you can put charts on top of each other to compare them. You can lay them to pin at cycle days or ovulation. I always do ovulation to check post o temps.

Jez not really lol. I'm nauseated, bloated, fatigued, and hungry all the time but that's pretty much my life all day every day haha

Jez I am sorry. My cat was unpredictable like that. Sweetest cat, loved me endlessly. But if cats could be bipolar.... I hear you, children's safety comes first. If you keep him, maybe just make sure he in never in the room alone with the baby. Maybe keep a squirt bottle nearby and a quick spritz in the face. That's what I did with my 40lb dog who wanted to play with the 6 pound kittens. I literally had that spray bottle in hand until she learned you don't chase/freak out the tiny cats. Which was pretty tough because both of my dogs are herding breeds. Inevitably, Matilda will be scratched or bitten. So you have to make that call if you can stomach that. Yes, you are responsible for him but you are responsible for your daughter. Maybe look into nearby cat rescues or sanctuaries? His persona makes me think a trip to the shelter is death row. Or consider making him an outdoor only cat


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* sorry about the cat attack! Just keep in mind they are never 100% our of their wills nature, tho we humans love to think so, pets are still animals, And we have to do what we have to enable for them to live with us-keeping both them us,and our children ands other pets safe. :hugs:
Out of our 3 dogs, i coups easily leave the 130lb mastiff with a baby, the 90lb boxer nope, cuz he's a grouch and would snap if pestered, and the lil 20lb jack Russell is an annoying racing jumping nightmare daily, who works both other dogs up. He loves kids but is way too hyper, and things incessant barking iscute,and jumps constantly digginh inclaws. 
And if you even schools him he shreaks like you are killing him:roll:
Three a reason he was brought back to the shelter SIX times. He's an ill breeds, ill socialized anxiety ridden, Co dependent MESS.
hubs fell for a cute face n sob story. 
Sorry, but just as all families differ, so do animals- not alll fit together:shrug:
I've made it clear to DH all of the dogs will have a new set up next home. 
Can't have a baby crawling thru constant mud track etc.
And lil yapper Will have an anti bark collar on in the future. 
His newest "fun" is terrorizing the neighbors pis be chewing their fence and non stop barking, which has now begun to be a great GAME for his cohort my bill mastiff. ... who had his weight easily shakes both are chain link and their 6-foot wood privacy fence to the point you think it would bend or fall. I'm sick of traipsing out through the big backyard into the wooded area just to get something to throw at them and make them get out of there because they are so determined at each other and the neighbor could give two shits.
So as of now the dogs have very limited outings whenever I hear the other dogs are not out because the neighbor makes no effort to help the situation so they have their own dog room food water toys etcetera

Next house I hope to have the setup I had in my previous house in the country where there was a true mudroom extra large with Alondra room attached and another small office space all to the sides of the dogs literally had like 50 feet by 20 feet of running space. With my dog allergies they won't always have to have limitations in the house as no dogs are allowed in the bedrooms or carpeted spaces.
Otherwise they are living a stellar life compared to those I see chained outside to trees or cable runs with some cheap plastic dog house with water flooding it.

AFM MyChart is a hot mess I don't know if it's even worth continuing to Temp I'm never going to get crosshairs when everything is zigging and zagging so badly I'm using one thermometer which is the newest one I'm taking my Temps at the same time or doing minimal adjustments when needed as I always have all these years and even if I'm a bit chilly some nights I sleep under a wool blanket so it has never affected my temps like this before bleh
Anyway off to make sausage biscuits and gravy with turkey bacon even though the Applewood thick-cut was definitely calling my name:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

J do you get crosshairs on any setting? Maybe if you fix O date to not be an open circle? Take out some initially high temps? Then when you get crosshairs just put it on manual with those settings and pop the temps in? My only concern is your charts have always had a clear shift, but this one is staying around pre O range because your pre O was higher than usual, so maybe that's throwing off FF. Doesn't help it looks like you had your dip today. I say keep temping. The crosshairs will show up eventually hugs hugs


----------



## Michellebelle

Jez, I don't know too much about cats, so I'm no help there. DH and I were just talking last night about how much we want to see our dog with a baby. She should do really well. She's around kids sometimes now and is really great with them. But you never know! Once we do have a baby, I'll be watching her like a hawk the first month to make sure she behaves.

J, that breakfast sounds sooo good. Come cook for me! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle does your gyn practice/nearby shelter offer any new baby established dog courses? It's a totally different game when it's your baby joining the pack, and they can give some really good advice. But it is 21st century so Google works. My younger dog will let kids hang on her, but she can be really needy when we are at home and definitely uses her weight to her advantage lol

And still here is the pic of the whole overlay.

I will be curious to see how this plays out because of the 18 cycles I have charted, the post O pattern so far only resembles the bfp cycle.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7032.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7033.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- great advice on looking into classes for you and your dog to prepare for a newborn. My dogs are pretty good and my older one is gentle when he needs to be. He's 65 pounds and plays with the puppy less than 10 pounds so gently. He also knows the word easy which is great! We started teaching him that as soon as we got him because we knew we wanted babies. 

Jez- I really wouldn't worry about the kitty running across your belly. The claws suck and hurt but my dog said it was fine. I asked about my 65 pound dog jumping because when we first got pregnant we were still teaching him not to jump.


----------



## Jezika

In some ways our cat should easily find a nice home; he has a LOT going for him, but he's just naughty, bored and sometimes skittish. He'd be a great outdoor/indoor cat, since I think his boredom here is because our apartment is pretty small and he definitely can't be let out. The problem is if I'm honest with people about how he is, they wouldn't want a cat that scratches furniture, gets fur everywhere, and is generally really cheeky. And keeping an eye on him even now is so hard that with a newborn and sleep deprivation it will be far too much stress and worry. He's also incorrigible! No amount of spraying or shouting will teach him not to do something. He still lies across the dining table when we eat and creeps up to our food and tries to discreetly swipe at it when we're not looking. That's even after spraying, shouting and repeatedly pushing him off the side. On the other hand, he is way cuddlier that our other cat. You can pick him up and he flops in your arms and purrs like mad. Our other cat is less cuddly but is just such a sweet little gentleman. I'd be cautious with him being around Matilda of course, but he's tiny and barely ever does anything cheeky.


----------



## Jezika

Green - your dog said it was fine? Well, he WOULD say that. Lol ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Jez you beat me to it :rofl:

Yeah that's tough. I got nothing lol. But I thought all cars scratch furniture. Mine had multiple 6' cat trees and still went for the couch. Luckily it was just one loves eat and so we moved it outside (cat door) and when my parents bought a new couch she ignored it and went for the one outside.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Man I should really proof read. Oh well



Jez- unfortunately that just sounds like cats. They all have some bad habits. And cats don't react to punishment. They don't understand it so your cat probably just thinks your crazy when you shout and push him off the table lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Greenie i don't read mine and lately my autocorrect isn't catching anything


----------



## Jezika

I've owned and fostered probably around 20 cats in my lifetime and while most of them have occasionally damaged something, pooped and puked in places or just been a general nuisance, some have been so much better/worse than others and also respond better/worse to training. This one is definitely up there, but I could still put up with it if it wasn't for having a baby in a small apartment around him. Our other cat is like an angel, but we did go through about 17 foster cats before realizing he was uncharacteristically good for a cat and then adopting him. Our nuisance cat we adopted from a vet that was displaying shelter animals, so we didn't get to know him first. He deserves a better home anyway, one in which he isn't so bored and that matches his energy levels.


----------



## claireybell

That really made me LOL! 'My dog said it was fine' :rofl: 

Baby Girl will be fine Jez :) When you set your Moses basket or crib up before Matilda arrives, let your Cats have a sniff around & maybe attempt to look in it so they get used to it otherwise they'll more so want to when baby arrives, if they've had a nosey around they'll be less intrested to wanna jump in with baby in there, although our 2 cats arent even phased with Nuala..! 

Omg J your leg :shock: hope it heals quickly :hugs: 

Ahhh Janis lovely jelly bean piccys there <3 

M&S yay for wriggly bambino hehe! Do you have to go back to get measurements again? 

MrsG such a lovely twinny bumpy going on there!! I bet your looking radiant as ever

3 days omg Keeps!!! Lol about excited Mucus plug! So excited for you eee!!! Me & SO had a big sex sesh the day before my labour & i swear thats what started it off! I didnt enjoy it much lol but i was determined to get something started :haha: lovely bumpy pic aswell ;)

Yes Riley does have my eyes :) they are grey/blue just like mine, SO's eyes are a very light turqoisey looking blue, lovely! Ive still yet to collage a pic of me & Nuala! Im so rubbish with keeping social lately, apologies girlies


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish symptom spotting. SO and I went to dinner for our anniversary. I had one drink (shame on me) and got three sips in before I felt sick. Took one bite of the sour cream and threw up. SO keeps grabbing at my ladies and I want nothing to do with him. I know symptom spotting is dumb because lots of things can make you feel icky. I did have a lot of cramping this afternoon but I'm always cramping these cycles.


----------



## JLM73

So. ...long story later, but this is the mess of my hand after trying to get the neighbors unruly ass pits (2)
Noses out of our fence. ...
I have ZERO prob with any breed, including pits. ..i have owned them, but they are a terrier, and ALL terriers are dog aggressive by nature and don't back down. You have to train them to fight that instinct. ...NOT A GOOD MIX when coupled with a jack Russell TERRIER instigating, and my Bull Mastiff bringing back up.
This is the 1st time EVER i could not get my dog away from the fence, and the FIRST TIME i saw their 2 pits, one of which is a preg girl. ...lemme just say, i fear NO dog, but even being hit with tree limbs theirs kept coming at the fence and ended up bloody...thankfully hubs hip is hurting bad, or likely he'd had come with a gun. ...
Too 5 hours to have the Come to Jesus talk worth the mom, as only young kids had been there to manage them. ...not amused
 



Attached Files:







20161015_151343-1.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 8









20161016_001908-1.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Dobs.. fx'd :hugs: i hope you werent too sick.. :-/

OMG J!!! Jeeeze look at your hand?!!! Hope you've had a Tetanus shot! What was the Mums reaction when you spoke to her? I hope she didnt give you a load of trashy verbal!!


----------



## Jezika

Whoa, J! How exactly did that happen?! Did their dogs get through your fence?!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps! Any update???

I've been sooo busy this weekend with my BIL and SIL's wedding events (hubs and i were both in it). The bride put the whole thing on by herself, which was a baaad idea. It was a beautiful and enjoyable wedding, but she was stressed the f out, and the ceremony was an hour and a half late starting. The officiant couldn't stay so she ended up legally marrying the two (the groom face away from the bride) before the ceremony, then my FIL stepped in and married the ceremony. I think in the end bride was a bit embarassed by the way things went but all the guests were very understanding and it was a beautiful day, plus the site was right next to a playground so all the kids were totally content. 

Re. Vaping, i love it. I bought one after all my family drama so i wouldn't buy a pack of cigarettes. It's so similar to shisha, which i also freaking love, and if they had vales years ago, no doubt i'd probably be addicted to them instead of cigarettes. Obviously i'm not smoking now...i don't think they have enough research out on the effects of it. I'm wondering what horrible shit they'll discover about its effects several years from now...

J, holy crap, that battle wound is intense! Did you try the hose? I was known at my old job (dog daycare) as the bottle thrower. Any time dogs starting fighting, i sprayed first with the water bottle, and if that didn't work i just threw it at them. Most of the time they were confused and stopped or were startled by the noise when it hit the ground and stopped (long enough for us to jump in and separate them). But sometimes, nothing short of prying them off each other would work. I bet a hose would be effective though...

Everyone jumped on Green for the dog advice, but no one saw dob's "i thought all cars scratched the couch" comment :haha: made me laugh.

Yay Janis! Cute bean pic!

MS, did i miss yours?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs brave bride lol glad it all worked out in the end :). And I was laughing to myself about the cars. I was going to go edit it but I thought i'd rather see if anybody else saw it

CB ty hugs I was and am miserable. Poor SO felt awful because I "looked miserable and sick". I got home and my stomach was so upset all night, and right now I am bonding with my toilet. :(

J I can't even. I know my dogs fence fight with whatever dog the new neighbor has behind my parents' house. There would be bloodshed if the fence wasn't a solid wood fence over ten feet. And you can bet the second the fight finished i'd have animal control up their ass because their dog always starts it (as in the second I open the door to the backyard he is already trying to break down the fence). But luckily they usually grab him pretty quickly and I would talk to them if I lived there but I only go every now and then. I'd feel bad but theirs is the only dog mine fight with. And agreed, our dog break up was spray water from a bottle, spray water from a hose, air horn, and citronella as a last resort.

My chart for funsies. It no longer looks like my bfp chart lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7038.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Re pits I think all dogs are only as good as whoever raised them from 4 weeks to 6 months. I would never have a pit because I wouldn't train it well enough (my dogs get away with murder) and when you have a breed that is stereotyped so negatively and people only focus on the negative then you have a responsibility to that breed to have the best behaved dog in the world. Kind of how I feel about being black. I'm representing my ethnicity, a lot of people in my hometown had seen maybe two black people before high school. So I had to do my best to show them they were wrong to jump to preconceived notions about blacks ESPECIALLY blacks who came from slave descent

I also feel the same way about kids lol not gonna lie I use a lot of dog training tricks on kids:rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Geez, J. I think I'd have left the dogs to it - but I really hate dogs so I'm probably not the right one for training tips! 

Sorry you're sick Dobs!

You didn't miss the pic Gigs, I forgot to take a photo on my phone! 

Don't need to go back til the 20 week scan, she got enough measurements to be happy with - dated me a day ahead but obviously the baby wasn't behaving so I think I'll stick with the original dates since I'm pretty sure of when I ovulated. Doesn't matter anyway since they can't induce me (I wouldn't let them lol even if they wanted to, and they don't want to because of the previous c-sec) so baby'll come when it comes.

I'm feeling marginally more like a human though phoned in for tomorrow to say I won't be there - it's October half term and my SIL took the kids up north for a few nights so I'm taking advantage of the peace..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8901.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pfft, why's it sideways?!


----------



## FutureMrs

Selfish post.. 

Wanted to see if you guys had any advice/suggestions.. my husband is in his last year of his degree, finishes in April and baby arrives in may. In any case he's extremely stressed out and did poorly on his first midterm (like really poorly) and more or less went off on me about adding stress by being pregnant and that his life is moving to quickly and he hates everything.. you get the point. This is unlike him, he's such a good man and I'm honestly so lucky. That being said I don't know how to support him right now, we barely even talk about the pregnancy because he's so stressed, we haven't told our families and he doesn't want anyone to know because he doesn't want the added pressure. We moved for him to finish school to a remote area in northern Ontario and I have no support myself so I literally live and breathe him in an unhealthy way. When he's down and out it devastated me. Any suggestions to help him cope or to just be a little more supportive of him? Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## TexasRider

Future- my husband does that sometimes too. I probably don't handle it the "right" way but I usually just either just lay it all out they way it is or internalize until he calms down and apologizes for being an ass. Sorry I can't help more. Neither one is really great but they are his feelings and he has to work through them. 

Sorry you're sick Dobs- it sucks when you don't feel good on your days off.

Afm- I am 6 dpo and nothing going on here lol about halfway through this TWW so that's awesome and only 11 days till our cruise! Eek!!


----------



## JLM73

Ok on laptop again so I can type mucccchhh easier!
Basically, hubs has about a 1/4 acre backyard- fully chainlink fenced- 6 ft, no holes un it etc.
The RENTERS- ghetto as hell- who live next door, have always had ONE pitbull- whom I never saw until ystrdys incident. I would hear him bark whenever the kids get home from school and let them out ( yoiung kids like 8/10 and maybe 6??)
Well until recently the dogs at most yapped at each other thru the fence ( Oiur 6ft chain link, Their 6 ft privacy). 
It was getting to be more and more- but I CONSTANTLY run straight out and IMMED yelled for all of them to be quiet.
Basically it was a game to my bull mastiff Romeo- who NEVER ever barks unless someone is at the door or something is wrong- One of the main reasons I chose the breed- it's even in their Breed Standard that they are a quiet but protective breed.
I can go months literally without a peep ( till now :roll:)
So last week I noticed the dogs yapping Alot more, which was pissin me off. Mine ONLY go out for about 30miins-hr run/poop etc., and they pretty much leave theirs out when the kids get home, early a.m. etc :growlmad:

So last week we found where hubs JRussell had dug a bit near the fence- but their dog ALSO had dug his side of the fence- luckily the 2 were not lined up, tho squeezing under a solid wood fence and a chainlink, would be hard...

SO last night- whilst finishing my Asian Salad and TRYING to cook sesame rice with chicken:munch:....WTF:shock:
I hear the dogs barking thru the fence, BUT I hear my quiet Romeo NON STOP going offf!! First thing I thought is ahh sh*t one got thru or they grabbed hubs jack russell thru!
***Oh and for the hose/spray suggestions:rofl::rofl: Have you seen Cujo??
Basically the neighbors own TWO now, not one very aggressive, bred from fighter Blue and White Pits, and I think adding the female ( prego) to the yard is what upped the aggression.

I literally grabbed a 6ft long 2 inch thick tree branch hubs cut down, and jogged the 1/4 acre ( thus no hose) hauling it overhead, fully intending to smack MY bullmastiff over the arse with it( sounds mean but once you get near, he will dodge like a boxer, race around you and go right back to it)I was SCREAMING HEYYY! ROMEOOO! STOPP IT! all the way, and once there- he usually runs when he sees the stick, but nooooo - he never even looked my way- so SMACK over his arse- the limb, broke- the jack russell ran off about 5 feet but stayed to bark.
Well I keep a short handle only leash on Romeo to grab him easier- and I was FUMING- so I used all my 145lbs to snatch him from the fence, which spun him around toward me- not even ONE second later he charged the fence- body slamming it- visciously barking at the pits- teeth and all:shock:

So THIS is the mooment I was like :saywhat:
Not onnnne pit, which I was jabbing in the Nose and mouth with what was left of the stick, but a SECOND blue and white pit literally on the BACK of the first:huh:
well NO amount of yelling, norhitting the fence, nor jabbing their noses/mouths=they just pulled the stick from me
So being fearless, and picturing either
1 The J.R. - who was back in the fray- getting a leg ripped off thru the chain fence holes( he kept placing his feet on it to stand despite snarling jaws alll over...)
or 
2 The young kids ( who were calling their male Zeus) being currently ignored by both pits- perhaps the pits would turn their aggression toward them if they got closer :shock:
I went back in and told hubs what was up and grabbed a large baseball bat we have.

I then marched back out- hubs had our dogs inside now, but the pits were stilllll attacking the chain fence and trying to dig there- Oh helll naw
I starting swinging the bat bashing the chaiin fence each time they lunged- cuz NOW they were agressing toward me- not dogs.
The female ran off after I'm sure a stinging nose smack ( from fence recoiling) but Zeus kept charging me and snarling and growling at me.
So I was like C'mon Beotch! You got the wronnnng one today!!!:brat:
1 last lunge and smack, and he walked off too.
Now I noticed my hand pooring blood- full pic below un cropped- hubs took those after he assessed the fence and moved a full sheet of plywood there to block anymore bites thru there...

I have 10 total slashes, top 3 are the worst- but I got them while the pits bit thru the fence ( picture noses thru holes from 1 and the other just took full mouth wide open bites, not caring if the chain was between his teeth).
Likely I was slashed by one while poking the other - they tag teamed me lol.

My solution- we ARE going to buy a can of OC spray from the police/Army/Navy surplus. He said just take the shotgun....not trying to end up on the news killing them, and poss buckshot hitting ours- they were way too close the whole time mouth to mouth...
OC is stronger than the old mace on a keychain- it's what cops use- and I personally have been there to tend cops victims lol Just smelling THEM makes us cough, gag, tear up eek.

So next battle - I march out, yell STOP IT and NO, then anyone still in the brawl is gettin a snoot full.
It wears off after a while, but hoping that "OMG! Lord help me PLeaaaase" Burn will teach them to stay OUT of that corner.

THREE trips later over 5 hours, the jackass mom finally came over to speak with me, and she was bitchy! I showed her my hand over and over and she never said sorry or asked if I was ok till she was walking away.
I was hella calm, but VERY stern about her needing to fix HER side so this never happens again.
She's a tenant, and admitted the dogs are some BF of hers, and that she can't get Zeus to come when called blah blah :ignore:

Next time I have ANY issue with those mutts, I'm just calling the po-po out. I am trying to avoid neighbor wars for now, but SHE has been warned....she finally asked if I was ok at the END of the talk:growlmad:
And by the look of the preggo female, she has milk in already....greeaaaat backyard breeder for $$, cuz they were crammed in 1 med size crate when I was at the door, and she looks to be due very soon= pups outside, in the dirt, fleas and tons of mosquitos...and mom will be even MORE aggressive...
*Before and After*
 



Attached Files:







Hand1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5









Hand2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

MS I have no idea why bnb flips some pics but your sideways baby is still super cute. Remind me again if you are finding out the gender.

Future, he has the case of the stress bug. He probably feels like a failure both with you and with school, which makes him think he is going to fail as a father. Sometimes, we have to put our own needs aside to support our partner through tough times. My suggestion is to continue to be the bigger person. You have to build up his confidence, remind him to take one thing at a time. But do also let him know (in a calm, caring tone) that you need him to dial into the pregnancy. Maybe just small things here and there to show he cares. Like set aside one outing to look at baby stuff or give a two second opinion on nursery things. As for telling family, maybe just tell him at 12 weeks you are announcing and want him to be a part of it by you are doing it either way because you need your family. The best advice I can give is hold his hand (figuratively) through his stuff but be honest about your needs as well.

Tex ty I ate the leftovers and got sick again so I'm thinking it's the food because nothing for breakfast or my morning snack made me sick. Yay almost into single digit countdown! Are you, J, and i all 6dpo?


----------



## DobbyForever

J still no words. You are a better person than I am. I had my neighbor evicted for being rude and loud and running a daycare. I know you have medical background so I'm hoping I don't have to tell you to get that looked at pleeeease they don't strike me as the type who keep up on vaccines and health conditions


----------



## JLM73

*Dobber*:friends:
I have had a tetanus in the last year, and as for the cuts, they are doing well, just the top 3 on main part of hand that I keep hitting on things, or placing grocery bag straps on errrrr...so they are a bit puffy...worst case I get rabies and get to make a REALLLY cool Youtube page that will go viral :rofl:

I haven't eaten since pancake brkfst, and just some grapes for lunch! Starving for ???something but not sure what yet....regretting leaving that yummy Sesame and chicken rice behind at hubs lol.

And hubs reply to my suggestion for OC spray for the pits was - welll I left the shotgun out for you:huh:
I would never do that unless a last resort- not their fault they have sh*tty owners, nor one is preg, and I can't imangine killing 2 dogs right in front of the kids :(


----------



## JLM73

separate rant:growlmad:
I just saw where like a weeeeeek ago hubs posted something on FB that was privately discussed and made ME look bad whether he meant it to me or not....another reason I HATE FB, so I just had to text him and remind him not to air some of his personal Sh*T on FB- I mean dammit man! You KNOW you have like a zillion "friends" on FB and co-workers- my MOM etc Why the F would you say some dumb sh*t to make ppl think it's ME you are posting about- and damn sure not clarify WHO he was speaking of.....


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah that's not something a kid bounces back from but remember they are jeopardizing your health and safety. Hopefully she does something to prevent it from happening again.

Sorry about the fb. I used to be really bad about airing my dirty laundry on fb so I can't really say anything lol pot calling kettle black. But SO rarely uses it and I've gotten better so no harm there anymore. Hopehubs gets the memo to do all his bitchy face to face like everyone else lol


----------



## JLM73

:rofl:*OMFG I'm about to peeee myself*:rofl:
WHYYY?? Have you UK ladies NEVER told me of this it is THEEEE funniest commercial I have EVER EVER seen and what a GREAT invention- I'll take 200 cases!!!:rofl:
https://youtu.be/9XsYlPb75JM


----------



## DobbyForever

Control the shit-uation lmfao I feel like that should be an inspirational quote position


----------



## claireybell

HAHAHAAAA!! Omg ive never seen this :rofl: I must lead such a hidden life Lol


----------



## claireybell

Eurghhh FB! I really hate it also when people just update crap with one liners but then people ask 'ooh hope your ok' then they slate someone publically pffft! Like call your friend & have a general rant! Too much bitching online! & its like text messaging, it can be read so many diff ways & not always how intended!


----------



## JLM73

So right CB!
I am sure hubs is moping, but gonna let him stew at home....i'll tell him g'night later![-(

Even worse is I only just saw what he posted after like a weeeeek!
I tend to "post and ghost" on FB- I refuse to become addicted or have it be my 1st and last read each day- nor do I feel the need to post everywhere I go, and all my damn biz!
Hubs didn't name me, but when he says he has an issue with a close fam member:saywhat:
He is LITERALLY estranged from EVERYone in his fam cuz they are greedy rude as ppl- so as his WIFE I AMMMMM his only "close fam member"!!!:brat:

Then today AFTER he leaves he posts about losing a close friend to cancer:saywhat: again??? How are we together alllll day - getting along fine, and he posts this AFTER he leaves without saying a word??
I know who the friend is- she lived in Cali- and was a teacher he knew from online only- but WTF???


----------



## pacificlove

J, those bites don't look nice... I speak from my own experience, please please be sure you cleaned them really well! Although dog bites don't get infected nearly as often as cat bites, it is no fun having to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics every few hours when this turns into a blood infection!

Jez, sounds like my type of naughty cat ;) lots of character you describe to me! Have you watched any of the jaxon galaxy cat stuff? He seems to be able to get even crazier cats under control.
As for the free Nestle baby things, I just googled the link for you. Let's see if this works on my phone. ;)
https://www.nestle-baby.ca/en/register/begin

Can't remember what else I was going to say..
Our storm has past, not nearly as big as they expected, a few fallen trees on the island, we did loose power for a few hours. Our energy company was smart enough to dispatch crews before the storm even hit! Hubby and I spent the evening playing a new card game by candlelight, pretty sure he cheated on the second round :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl that is so cute!!! How romantic! Glad the energy company wised up :)


----------



## gigglebox

J, that is definitely an American product. They sell it at drug stores around here, or Amazon. 

Awww MS! So cool! I think skull theory says girl. I've never got the nub theory...i think my scan's Wednesday. I keep forgetting about it.

Pl, sounds like a lovely low key night.

I'm 30 tomorrow...i got totally overshadowed by the wedding so it doesn't feel like my birthday at all.

I was so sick today....i've read if your ms goes away early, it will come back with a vengence and i definitely feel like it has :(

Any suggestions on headache relief? Tried tylenol and cold cloth behind the neck.


----------



## JLM73

*PL* def scrubbed it clean right away- after letting blood pour for a bit lol- I tried the ole snake bit movie trick :winkwink:

*Gigs* I don't personallly care for peppermint smell- but every holistic person I know rubs peppermint oil on their temples/...I would think lavender oil on my pillow more soothing


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs no advice other than bring it up to your doctor. They can give you something. I had one appointment literally lights off and on the table in fetal position once because the headache was so real.

Also happy early birthday! Sorry it doesn't feel special but hopefully hubs will change that. And can't wait to see your scan!


----------



## JLM73

After midnight here and I am off to sleep soon so I can try and get a believable temp:roll:
:cake:*HAPPY BDAY GIGSEY!*


----------



## pacificlove

Happy birthday Gigs!! Hope hubby spoils you or maybe has some special plans ;)
My ms went away at spot on 12 weeks and honestly I am feeling very lucky as this pregnancy has been very easy... Besides ms during the first trimester.
Fx your headache goes away, I sleep with a small pillow that is filled with German spelt. It seems to help with headaches when positioned under the head or sore spots along neck, shoulders and back. Have you had enough food and water today? ( Usually those two are my main triggers) but if it's persistent or comes often enough mention to your doctor

J, bleeding is good. Hope you won't have too much swelling and bruising? Ice it lots but you probably know that. 

Dobs, they definitely hyped up the storm to more then it was... Trees did come dow near us, but all the storm did on our property was knock a few small branches down and knocked over our recycling box.
But I guess because they hyped it up so much, every one prepared.

Has anyone else ever got one sore spot on the ribs during pregnancy? It's right under my right boob and it's just that one spot that is quite sore. Could it be the ribs spreading and a muscle or something getting hurt? Just about ready to hand out the eviction notice
.. and talking with hubby this weekend, he's ready to have this baby too. So, we'll be upping our weekend sex frequency and take all the mw suggestions on how to make baby come after the 37th week.
We bd'd this afternoon and I had bh for hours after. A good start I think. Haha


----------



## StillPraying

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIGS:cake: sorry about tge headaches,weird but i found a small cold coke and Tylenol seemed to work

PL glad storm wasnt too terrible :thumbup: good luck with eviction 

J i despise fb so im not much help. Dog fight sounds awful, and if those dogs are being neglected, especially a prego one, maybe call an animal shelter? That commercial was hilarious :rofl:

MS love the scan pic! Whats the skull theory? 

Dobs sorry you got sick, that is the worst!

Future sorry your dh is having a rough time. Honestly i usually give mine some space and maybe get him something small to let him know im thinking of him and there for support. You said you liveand breatge him in an unhealthy way....maybe try finding some activities or hobbies of your own to take some of tge pressure off of him?:hugs:

Tex yay for cruise countdown! !

Keeps hope you're doing well! ::flower: cant wait for baby pics!!

Soory if i missed anyone, been moving all weekend :wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Had this disappearing doozie today r_r taken at 3m dried totally bfn. I was so good not testing but the dumb coupon I couldn't resist lol. Saving test two for AF due date
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7054.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 21









IMG_7047.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, testing time already, how did that happen! Maaan, time is flying. Hope you're feeling a bit better today!

Happy birthday Gigs!! My 30th is about the only memorable one I have - DH took me away on a surprise night away to Edinburgh and lunch at a Michelin star restaurant - then we had lots of wine and he dropped me off at 10am in Glasgow and I spent my actual birthday getting tattooed to finish my back piece.. aaaalll day.. with a hangover. :haha:

I don't see a nub on any of these pics, Ramzi theory also said girl as much as I could figure it out.. Symptoms say boy! :haha: I was a nauseated mess til about 18 weeks with Ella and it has already almost worn off like it had with both the boys.

We weren't going to find out but I think DH has changed his mind and as the time is rapidly approaching I don't know if I'll be able to resist.. 

Headaches - caffeine actually helps paracetamol work faster, hence the cola helping, Still :) I'm the worst pregnant person ever and take codeine if paracetamol on its own doesn't do it. Then aspirin (I have to take that daily anyway from now so..) And if coffee, water, pills don't knock it out then it's bedtime.

Future - tough one on your hubby's stress. Depends how nice you feel like being... I have very little sympathy for people complaining of stress unless their circumstances are extra-ordinary - doing badly in exams, he just needs to figure out why that happened and resolve it. More study, different method of study, are his tutors inefficient, is he struggling with the subject in general - everything is fixable.

The baby, strictly speaking he has almost zero to worry about or think about there, so no sympathy for that - it isn't due until after he graduates, right? So that stress will be gone by the time the baby comes - as for not announcing cos he's so stressed with other stuff? Boy needs to learn stress management before his life gets full of responsibilities.

What you can do, I guess depends on him - ask him and see if there's anything that would help. My method for it would be to ignore and carry on, but as we already established - I'm missing a sympathy gland. It's not fair that he's taking it out on you when it's nothing to do with you - he needs to make an effort as well.


----------



## StillPraying

Ms i don't understand any of the theories. Lol i love finding out tho, i like planning for a specific gender.what is your daily asprin regimen for? 

Dobs did you take a pic of it dry?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't really understand them either and am very doubtful about how useful they are but it's fun to guess. 

We found out every other time so purely for a different experience I wanted to not know this time - we already have everything for either sex anyway!

Doctor put me on aspirin because Ella was so much smaller than the boys - apparently, if in doubt, blame the placenta, and aspirin as a bloodthinner helps the placenta work more efficiently or something? :shrug: I think she was just small because that's the way she is - she's still 9th centile at almost 3, but perfectly in proportion height and weight wise and ahead in development milestones so it's never done her any harm :D she's just my teeny princess!


----------



## JLM73

Mornin ladies....nuthin goin on here
Hand is min swollen, just right next to biggest scrapes, not any where else on hand.
It's sore, but not bad at all...till I whack it on something:dohh:

Didn't make it 2 steps to the kitchen and mom races out of her room with her USUAL greeting for me "J, look at this- this thing is not working!"
She's still blaming her brand new tablet for HER inability to get around on Facebook:growlmad:
ALL she does is read, Like EVERYthing, and comment .....Rinse and Repeat :dishes:dammit grrrrr
My chart this month is b*llSh*t:brat:
I am using ONE bbt therm and it's lower than norm then spikes randomly- nothing else is diff!!!
Hell the last 2 cycles I used a diff bbt therm per house, and my chart looked hella better than this one.
FF won't give CH's - so I used opk mode and got a dotted line:roll:
Better than nothing.

:witch: not due for another full week, and minimal test stash:
2 ICs, 1 FirstSig, 1Wally blue dye, and 1 frer
Not messing with the blue dye First sig, or frer till AF due[-X[-(
using ICs for fmu in next couple days I guess since FF has me O for cd10 - which is too early to me, heck my big dip wasn't till cd11! And even THAT is 2 days early for me.
My opk was UBER + that day and fading the next day so I know that part charted coerrectly.

BD was well timed....unless I got bogus + (darker than control) on cd11, and didn't O till cd13 norm....cuz that would mean O+1 timing :wacko:
At hubs age, and being diabetic, I'm not even humoring myself that his :spermy: easily live up in there more than 1-2 days.
They may LIVE 3-4 days, but doesn't mean they have the strength by then to penetrate the egg
Great Sperm Race is Sooo real:cry:


----------



## Jezika

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIGS! Are you doing anything special for the big 3-0? Last year for mine I basically had a children's garden party with a bunch of games and colouring books and dry ice and a tonne of musical instruments to jam with. Plus craft beer kegs and a BBQ. Fun times.

Dobs - that FRER is so odd! Am I seeing it right that there's a clear line when wet but it disappears when dry? How many DPO are you?

J - jeez, I don't envy your dog/neighbour saga. My only complaint about our neighbours is that the guy loves to sing so loudly that we can hear him from our living room, and he's soooo bad (but kudos to his tenacity).

Future - not sure what to suggest, but from purely my own experience as a mature student I think it's important to have a good school/life balance rather than plough into schoolwork alone, because I find that doing so makes you more stressed, less efficient and creates a lot of problems with your partner (definitely been there/done that). I think carefully helping him troubleshoot what he needs to do to do better at school (like M&S said) is a good start, and how you can support him on that. But also trying to get his buy-in on the fact that not only is your unborn child no less important than his schooling, but that it's healthy for him to acknowledge and be excited about that - and the two things aren't mutually exclusive! I neglected my relationship with DH so much when I was finishing undergrad because basically I had to gets A+s and jump through hoops to be competitive for grad school, and I've never felt stress like it. I really wish I had calmed down and figured out how to work more efficiently while still actually enjoying my relationship (which would've decreased my stress levels and helped me work more efficiently). In my experience, students can spend so much time concerned with their performance that all joy is sucked out of their lives and it paradoxically affects their studies. So yeah, maybe talk to him about how he can be smarter with his time and with his resources to improve his schoolwork while also making time for you and for baby stuff. He's already expecting that your being pregnant and everyone knowing will somehow impede his school performance, but I don't think that has to be even remotely true. He needs to get out of that mindset, re-align his priorities and manage his stress better. Jeez, if I truly believed what he believed, I'd be freaking out too! I'm sure his school stuff affects you too (just based on how hard it was for DH, and he actually had other social supports), so I hope he can find a way of seeing that as well and having some compassion for you. Okay, so I just totally garbled all this; sorry if it doesn't make sense and isn't helpful. I'm so sleep deprived!


----------



## JLM73

*Future*---->> Yea...what* Jez *said lol She's the psych person of the board!
I agree tho you have every right to announce so YOU have more support, and don't feel chained only to him- with him not being able to give the support you need.
And agreed with *M&S* ( i think it was) time to Man up on his end, and find better stress mgmnt HIMSELF as she is right he is going to have more responsibility AFTER baby, so he should be darn happy he is due to grad BEFORE baby.
:hugs:
We can only do so much for others/spouses- we can't be their 100% fixer of life, nor can anyone be ours! He knew what he was getting into TTC annnnd with school.
He knows the timeframe to get things done:gun: Chop Chop!
Sounds like he is not making good use of downtime/hometime and needs better methods for retaining what he's learning - recording/notes/webstudy whatever!

*Dobs* so sorry forgot to mention your FRER!
I TOTALLY see that line in the wet pic, tho it looks tweaked a bit??
NOT the line just the red is enhanced whereas in the 2nd pic it's not as enhanced/filtered??:shrug:
I can STILL see the faint line in the 2nd pic- no doubt, but just wondered if giving both pics the same filter-majiggy would help you see the 2nd better??
I don't have any tweak stuff other than labeling and negative mode :haha:
Where is our resident Tweaker* Shae*??


----------



## JLM73

Grrrrr FRER changed their rebates cheap bast*rds!:growlmad:
REALLY????? I have like 20 FRER boxes from this year, and it's ONLY letting me get ONE $4 rebate for ONE of the many 3pks, and ONE $3 rebate for ONE of the many 2 pks....
Poor customer service...I am done with them - seriously!
No problem TAKING all that $$ from me, but oh Forbid I try to get a measley $40 or so back??
They cut the check no prob last year. I literally have 1 frer left, and it can ROT until I KNOW I will see a blaring line.
Screw them! I binged on hours of following a youtuber TTC using the name :
thecatzmeeow very interesting chick, and gorgeous girls- had 3 mc's as well
but she swears by ClinicalGuard ICs as she has never had an evap or fake bfp in Two years with them, and has done comp hpt vids with frer and them and I could def see her faints which progressed nicely into a sticky- she's like 17/18 wks now- another Girl lol which she is thrilled about BUT she found that out at a 12w5d gender scan place! Her doc thought she was nuts ( her mom gifted it to her)
I don't doubt her as I foound out DS was a BOY at 11w5d in my 1st doc ofc visit:rofl:
the tech was over 90% sure and his boy bits were just sticking up there!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you ladies for all your input, I really appreciate it! I went out and got him some goodies yesterday and he seems better today. I think his fear is he wont graduate (which is unlikely but his self esteem is taking a beating). Hes finishing up his engineering degree and they have to meet alot of requirements. However your all right he knew what the outcome of TTC would be, I just think he did it to make me happy, he would have waited a couple years if it was entirely up to him. I think like you said Jez being a mature student is alot more stressful, I dont know as I have never been there but I know its put alot of stress on us as a couple, luckily we have a good foundation. I will say I have never seen him this way, and hes been through a decent amount in his life and coped with those situations well. He apologised last night for the things hes said and I just pray he does well on the remainder of his exams and gets back on track. So thanks again for your advice girls you guys are the best! I never feel like I can talk to my friends/family because I feel like once you taint peoples view of someone its hard for them to forget and I am a fiercely protective/private person.


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs 100% see that line in both pictures!


----------



## StillPraying

I caved :blush: but in my defense I all of a sudden HAD TO HAVE GRAPES. And so then there were frers just there at the store....:wacko:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=602792


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, I'm pretty sure I see a clear line! Only 6 dpo though, wow. Are you gonna test again in the AM?


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle I could be 7dpo. Not entirely sure. I think I will test in the AM because I'm afraid of false positives with frer. Never had one personally, but did read a lot on them. It came up within 5 minutes so I really don't think evap. :shrug:


----------



## TexasRider

Still.... I feel like I see a line!!

Afm 7dpo today and my chart is again looking on point... But a pretty chart does not a bfp make.... 

Happy Bday Gigs!!

Off to read and reply....


----------



## claireybell

Eeee!! Stills thats definate pink on that line there hun :thumbup: Congrats :) def poas in the morning!! Have you taken the test strip out of the case & examined up close on the underside of the strip? It'll def be a pink line on there if its positive & your worried about it being one of those indent crappy falseys...


----------



## claireybell

Happy big 3-0 Gigs :hugs: welcome to the club :)


----------



## claireybell

Stills re pee now lol i want to see another test haha!!


----------



## pacificlove

Still I see that!! Fx this is it :)


----------



## Jezika

That is TOTALLY a pink line! I feel like so many people on here get super-early BFPs. Mine never showed till way later. Maybe it makes sense... lazy mum, lazy eggs ;)

Tex - can't believe you're almost in testing territory too! Eek!


----------



## JLM73

*Still* I absolutely see it, is it poss you O'd earlier- I recall you had a cpl + opks ...no?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wanted to say happy bday to gigs before I forgot and the day ended. So happy birthday!

Still- I hate to be the only one who questions it but... It looks like light is coming through the back of the test which has led to many false positives with women. Fx it's a real bfp though!


----------



## TexasRider

Lol Jez- I'm a total loser. I won't test till AF doesn't show up... So no pee sticks to analyze from this girl haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS! I'm lacking the sympathy gland, too! Omg I felt so bad laying into my class today for some, honestly, laziness. Also yay for team yellow!

Re the line it dried totally bfn/indent. The second pic I posted wasn't tweaked at all and taken at 3.5m. They were the same pic just bnb rotated it. The red one was with the carmine filter. It's not testing time but I have been so miserable lately (starving, nauseated, fatigued, hurt my back scooping poo, emotional) that I thought I would test just in case my O date was off haha 

Dude I never get my frer rebates so I gave up lol

J ugggh your hand makes me so sad/mad :(. Sorry your chart is wonky =\. Sometimes I hold my therm in my mouth for 15 seconds before I push temp. In winter/cold rooms it can mean the difference of 97.7 and 98.4

Gotta post page by page on my phone
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7097.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

Still holy sheet!!!! That's so a pink line!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy birthday Giglett! Hubs best spoil you today!


----------



## DobbyForever

Curse of the indent lol ok it didn't survive the upload but I had a terrible indent lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7111.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14









IMG_7113.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StillPraying

:flower:Thank you ladies im trying not to get too excited. Really want to use my frer...but then i only have one...but i do need to run to the store for dish detergent :haha:lol yes J i had 3 days of positives, i was going off the day i had o cramps. Greenie good point, im gonna look at it now that its dry and see.

Dobs are the indents whiteish?

J ive always wanted to use that emoji:dishes: lol could the cohosh throw off temps? And yeah frers prices went up too!! :growlmad: i found out the gender at 13 weeks with my last 2 pregnancies :) 

Jez that sounds like an awesome birthday! DH turns 30 next year :shock: 

Future hope things get easier soon :hugs:

Happy birthday gigsy, hope youdid something loverly :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol. Never noticed the doing dishes one. It's totally white. How does your test 
look now? And I vote for getting more and a cb weeks :)


----------



## JLM73

*Still * You could be a cpl days further than you think, and that would match an early :bfp: 
I used cohosh last month and temps looked great....no idea what's up!?
*Dobbins *:-k
I totally see your faint line but LEFT of your markers
 



Attached Files:







Dobs.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 12









Dobs2.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

That's so odd. Is there any chance you haven't actually Oed? The last three temps seem awfully low, and if that's the case I wouldn't want you to miss it.

And I see it with your marker but that isn't where I see the indent irl. Shouldn't they be in the same spot? Cuz isn't an ident just a sunken in test line? But idk. I'm so exhausted. Been trying to stay up since 6 so I don't wake up at like 3am


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs/J i totally see the line j is seeing!!

The line on mine looks darker dried now ill see if i can get a pic. If i go off first pos opk im 7 dpo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Caiteren(sp?) got a strong positive st 6dpo. I was skeptical of the chart but her ultrasound was spot on with FF so it does happen. And there was only one bun.


----------



## StillPraying

Well the mornings test will tell if it's legit or no...


----------



## DobbyForever

Excited!!!! I'm off to bed. The exhaustion is real


----------



## JLM73

*Still* I can't wait:wohoo:
for you either *Dobbles*!

I have never had an an Ov cycle in my 6+ years charting other than preg with DS lol
I am thinking it's batsh*t mom gettn up at all hours to lower the AC, then raise it again then lower grrrr
When I'm at hubs I always take temps with a grain of sand cuz he snores like a bear off and on, and wakes me constantly reaching to make sure I'm there and/or snuggle thru the night:cloud9:
So I don't mind that, but def breaks my sleep up even with my regained Rx for 10mg Ambien.
His doc gave him a sleep med too- it works, but he's just a bad sleeper in general- doesn't help I have a king size bed and he's a big guy- and he has a Twin bed cuz of the size of his teeny 1952 bedroom:roll:
Every week there is making me UP my list of MUST HAVES on the next house
large kitchen...4 bedrms...VENT fan in bathroom :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies can't wait for your morning tests. :)

As for me, I have misplaced my iron supplement.. or hubby has since he moved a bunch of stuff around on the weekend. Short breath here I come until I can get to the pharmacy.


----------



## wookie130

FutureMrs said:


> Selfish post..
> 
> Wanted to see if you guys had any advice/suggestions.. my husband is in his last year of his degree, finishes in April and baby arrives in may. In any case he's extremely stressed out and did poorly on his first midterm (like really poorly) and more or less went off on me about adding stress by being pregnant and that his life is moving to quickly and he hates everything.. you get the point. This is unlike him, he's such a good man and I'm honestly so lucky. That being said I don't know how to support him right now, we barely even talk about the pregnancy because he's so stressed, we haven't told our families and he doesn't want anyone to know because he doesn't want the added pressure. We moved for him to finish school to a remote area in northern Ontario and I have no support myself so I literally live and breathe him in an unhealthy way. When he's down and out it devastated me. Any suggestions to help him cope or to just be a little more supportive of him? Sorry for the long rant.

To be quite honest, it actually sounds like he's just saying things out of stress, and he made those comments about the pregnancy because he's taking it out on you. Had he actually done well on his exams, and things were hunky-dory in the school-department, you probably wouldn't be hearing him say these things at all. That being said, I'd probably just give him his space, and I'd worry far less about how to be more supportive, and more about not being a doormat when he decides he's going to air his grievances across your back, or as in this case, across your pregnant belly. You've upped and moved for him, and it sounds as if he's made some sacrifices for him...now it's time for him to shoulder his responsibilities, study more, apply himself, and try again on his exams, if possible. You both have a baby on the way, and YOU need support as well, and there's nothing wrong from expecting that from him. It's a two-way street. His life "moving too fast" is a ridiculous statement. Take it from the old lady typing this reply...all life moves too fast. Appreciate that there will be setbacks, complications, roadblocks, and just outright fuck-ups, dust yourself off, pick right up where you've left off, and try again. Your pregnancy is a joy, Future. Don't let anyone take that from you. Your baby is precious miracle, and his failure at school does not diminish the joy that baby brings you now, or in the days ahead. Support him, but demand support for yourself as well. When your child arrives on the scene, hopefully this will all be made much clearer to him, that he has a greater responsibility to others than he does to just himself. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Still!!!! Waiting for that test...I totally saw a line on the CDTP link.

Keeps??? Buehler???? :rofl: Hopefully that baby is in your arms by now!

Happy 30th, Gigs! :birthday: I had awful headaches too, Gigs. Thank your hormones for those. They suck. :hugs:

J- Oh my Lord, your hand!!!! :( That looks so painful. Healing vibes to you, dear.


----------



## JLM73

:shipw: S.O.S.! S.O.S.!
6 days away from AF due date and my temps are stillllll crashing WTF???
The only thing new this month is I started back on my old BP med, but that should not affect hormones ! I have been on and off it for years!!:cry:


----------



## gigglebox

I am waiting in anticipation of more tests! So far I'm seeing faint lines on 'em all...Dobs i see them in the spot J marked.

Future, i think it's human nature to less stress from one part of your life seep into other parts. I remember when i was a couple month pregnant with DS, hubs was stressed at work, and probably a little freaked out by the idea of his first kid, and he says to me, "i'm not ready to have a kid." I just cried and said, "IT'S A LITTLE LATE FOR THAT!" :haha: it was rough at the time but now we can look back and laugh. Just be as supportive as you can...his mood is going to change once he sees the physical changes in you, like your baby bump being obvious. It's such a different experience for them because it's an abstract thought until they are born, whereas you have been effected by the pregnancy before you were even pregnant.

Thanks y'all for the bday wishes <3 it was ok. Hubs wanted to take me on a short hike and then shopping in the next city over. Well, he read the description of the hike wrong (he said it was an easy 5 minute hike to a spectacular view) but it turned out to be a moderate, 1 mile straight up hike that took an hour to get to. I was not prepared for it at all...in fact i had not eaten since breakfast which was a bowl of cereal five hours earlier and i was GASSED before we made it. At one point i just stopped and started crying because i was exhausted and so hungry and i just sobbed to hubs "everything's so much harder when you're pregnant" lol. But i made it, and the view was spectacular in nearly every direction. It was humpback rocks if anyone is curious to google it. Anywho we didn't have time to shop, so we just grabbed a quick bite to eat and went home. When we got there my mom surprised me with cake and balloons which my son picked out <3 it was really low key and enjoyable. Hubs also insists he'll still take me shopping so we'll see :haha:

In other news, my scan is tomorrow and i'm getting so nervous...


----------



## shaescott

Ah happy late birthday gigs!

I've edited the test pics, posting in a min.


----------



## shaescott

This is Dobs'


----------



## shaescott

This is still's


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:hugs: ahhh sorry the stroll turned into a HIKE
Hubs sounds like he planned a great thing tho!
And I am sure he will take you to shop or :trouble: from us lol

*Shae* YAY the twek master is back

AFM gonna go sell WHATEVER I have laying around so I can get some damn clomid!
I am annoyed and worried with this chart looking so erratic :(
I will be 43 next month, and mom claims to have started meno at 43 ( but she's a drama queen who exaggerates for attention too) 
I would really like to be sure I am not headed that way so off to ebay/craigslist!


----------



## gigglebox

J, if you can google search "craigslist clomid" i think it'll pull from all states, that way you can maybe have them ship it if there is nothing local...is that allowed though? Meds on craigslist?


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you Shae :flower:

Dobs I definitely see the line j marked.

J I'm sorry your chart is a mess:hugs: have you tried cassava? I've read great things about it.

AFM...test still had a line this AM but it was much lighter so I'm thinking that's not a good sign. Yesterday's dried darker and was even more visible. This a.ms is more of a squinter.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my goodness gigs I am so sorry! I feel like that is one of those things you laugh about later. Much later.

J i'm just baffled 

My temp dipped to 98.14 (a .3 dip). If it goes up and stays up I may consider testing. One deterrent to buying tests is I run into students a lot at the store so I'm not really up for buying more tests and all I have are digitals
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7121.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I got a bfn on 11dpo with my frer with fmu. I thought I was having a cp but my dollar tree was blaring. So hope it's just fmu blues

Thank you Shae! And while I see it it does look too far to the left and thin to me. So I'm not trusting it yet.

Clomid requires a scrip, no? If so, it would be beacoup illegal to sell it/share it/do anything other than take the prescribed amount yourself. But I think narcotics is a bit busy with the heroin epidemic to worry about people selling fertility aids


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, based on your dpo, maybe implantation dip? 

I've been feeling so crappy lately. Obviously my brain likes to get all symptom-spotty but we all know I'm just sick or something.


----------



## gigglebox

J your chart is baffling.

Dobs, I'm rooting for you!

Still, i had better luck with SMU. Maybe try that? Also do you have walmarts near you? I have been pretty happy with their cheapie tests. My first faint but there bfp was on one of those at 8dpo.


----------



## TexasRider

I feel ya on the dip Dobs- mine went down .31 today at 8dpo. Just gotta see what happens since I've learned most times temp fluctuations mean nothing for me. AF should show a week from today if she's coming. And then cruise on next Thursday! 

Ah still I'm hoping it darkens for you. Try smu like gigs suggested


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*(insert handcuff emoji) lol Yea mega illegal in the US to get damn near ANY med without a Rx(shh) tho I am NOT opposed to someone accidentally ...shipping...me any of their leftovers:haha:

*Still* I haven't tried cassava yet, but soy iso - many times even WITH black cohosh, cohosh with pineapple cores...opks, preseed, softcups, BBT for YEARS now, cp cm monitoring, prenatals since 2006, low dose aspirin, B complex daily, no caffeine/alcohol/smoking ( till last weeks vape but no nicotine), not overweight (5'6" 142), eat healthy cereal, and lots of fruits, salad daily, and grainy breads...even have a microscope for ferning :wacko:

I think I just have older eggs- not horrible ones cuz my labs I got cash were fine, and not progest prob ( except this month maybe??) as I always have charts confirming O...I am just wanting CLomid as that's the first go to for most fert docs, and my insur- and hubs new one in Jan. doesn't cover fert:( stuff
I figure if I can clomid up a COUPLE eggs instead of 1 a month, maybe one will stick:shrug:

*SHae*:hugs: sorry you are poorly- as the missing *CB* would say lol
which HOW are you new mommas doing??*Camps?? Keeps??*

*Dobs and Tex* FX those are implant dips for both of you- perfect timing
Mine is crashing too many days for implant grrr
And hubs of course said early O maybe early period:growlmad: I am ONLY 9/10dpo....counting from the "early O" so my LP shouldn't change that much- nor should my ALWAYS 26 day cycle go to 20 days- cohosh did not alter any of it last month


----------



## Fern81

Happy birthday Gigs!!

Excitedly stalking for more tests- I see lines on both dobby and still's!


----------



## shaescott

Fern!!! Where have you been? How's the little teddy bear?!


----------



## StillPraying

J the reason I ask is because cassava is supposed to help with egg quality. Might be worth a go since it's much easier to come by than clomid. 

Tex almost cruise time wooohoo!! 

gigs I grabbed some cheap tests at the grocery store so we'll see. I'm trying to hold it now to see if I can get a good test, which is hard since I feel like I have to pee every 10 minutes. weak bladder. ive never gotten a false bfp on a frer. If that is the case I swear I will never buy one again.:cry:

dobbles are you testing anymore or waiting for AF?


----------



## gigglebox

*throws tantrum*

Where are the tests?!?!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao I log in to gigs' tantrum lolol i'm not testing. Who am I kidding. I want to get a two pack but I know I'll test tonight if I do ><. And I don't want to test tonight. I want to wait and see what the temp does tomorrow morning 

My symptoms are gone though so shrugs


----------



## Fern81

Shae- he's huge and doing well! :) thanks for asking! I'm just swamped at work; (only for about 4 more weeks then things will calm down) so I'm reading along but not posting much. Glad to read that you are also doing well, hope you're not getting ill though! :).


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, I love your 24 week poster. Baby is the size of Mr Burns teddy bear!

Today I am making use of the commercial kitchen in my basement. What would have taken me 5-6 hours in my kitchen upstairs without any down time, has only taken me 2 or 3 downstairs with down time.
By downtime meaning, I get to sit while things bake instead of trying to keep up with the work.


----------



## claireybell

I want to see more tests :) :)

Im having a veeeeeery tired day uhhh! Up 3 times last night, then Nuala projectile s**t over the bed mid nappy change LOL of course at 3am i wasnt impressed..! Ive been a nodding dog today with feeding zzzzZzzz

Keeps - you popped that baby girly out yet?? 

I managed to collage my baby pics with Nuala, we look abit similar but nowhere near as uncanny as me & Riley look alike Lol


----------



## claireybell

J your chart is crazy at the moment! I hope crazy different means BFP!!! :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Heres the collaged bubba pics :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8321_zpseiunncuc.jpg

And had to share this one, SO stuck a Mini Cheddar to Nualas head :haha: 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8322_zpsqi8v8sy6.jpeg


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, Nuala is just adorable! The cracker cracked me up. As my hubby says, when they are this young we can dress them up and do funny things to them without having to pay the price.. those pictures will be worth gold when the kids are moving out some day. :haha:
So does Nuala look more like daddy as a baby?

Keeps, wondering about you as well! Have you had your wonderful baby girl?


----------



## DobbyForever

Caved to peer pressure. 8dpo. 3 hour hold. Wasn't as concentrated as I would have liked but not dilute enough that I felt like I wasted a test. All the same test taken at about 3-5 minutes in various positions/walls lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7125.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 15









IMG_7123.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 19









IMG_7124.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 16









IMG_7134.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

*CB* suppper CUTE!!!! She is a beautiful "Ginger Snap"!!
I think she may stay red headed for yoou!!

***Oh and I know many of you discussed Red Hair a week or so ago, but did you know there is really no such thing as RED hair??
I learned in college genealogy class, that "Red hair is actually just the way light refracts due to the MAKE UP of the hair shaft" !?!
So cool.So thus, some ppl are redheads as babes, but as they get their "adult hair" the texture changes = the color changes. Actually happens with alot of colors - Toe heads, blonde to brown etc.
( I know this sounds weird but as a Black person- welll half lol- I can attest to the fact ALL Black babies are born with "good" hair - smooth, silky, shiny- and later most turn to course texture. So that's what They mean by texture hair shafts changing as one grows):winkwink:

*Doblette*:growlmad: YOUUUU are our reliable :test: porner!!! How could you let us addicts down???? jk :friends:

*Gigs* I'm either 10/11 dpo tomoro and managed to evade mom in Walmart and RUN to the register with 2 wally cheapies before she checked out:haha:
Funny thing was NO line and I run RIGHT into the cashier who KNOWS I have been buying an arseload of hpts this last year :shock:
SHe said "UGH! Stilll trying???"
I was like :shhh::shhh: I'm trying to keep my MOTHER from knowing!!
She laughed, and thankfully crazy mom wandered up 5 mins LATER to the same cashier- who smiled at me, but said nothing PHEW
Oh so my question Gigsey- How faint was your Wally :bfp: ??
I can't recall if it was a hazy squinter or very undeniable...help an :jo: lady out! lol


*Still* just read on Cassava and it's debated alot :-k
seems it is better to eat the raw food than the pills but the taste/texture is bleh to many lol, and some say it raises progesterone?!

Prob with this is one lady did get a BFP in 2 months of taking it, but naturally Stopped eating it after the BFP and miscarried a few weeks later :(
I'm concerned if it DOES up progest- it's not something you want dropping in levels after implant :shock: ....I'm still gonna hunt for Clomid if I can get my old rings sold to cover the rapid shipping- since I will need it within a week if I am to start on cd3...


----------



## DobbyForever

And their inverts. I am going to go to the dollar tree later with a $5 I found doing laundry lol because I am not buying another box of frees. Coupon or no coupon lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7136.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7137.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7138.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7139.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:blush: JUST saw your pics....I still see a faint line - Do you IRL??


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I totally see that faint line... Boy oh boy, I hope this is it for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry had to switch to my computer because I missed so many pages lol

*Tex *I don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m more excited for your tests or your cruise lol. I love that we&#8217;re so in sync though hehe

*J*, my bodybuilding fiancé says there is no such thing as healthy cereal. I asked and begged. He said they all have either too much fructose or carbs and that I should only eat cereal when I absolutely have no strength to get up and take two minutes to make eggs. So my meal plan is: three eggs at 7am (I&#8217;m most active in the am so he said to eat a lot), a kashi bar at 10am, a peanut butter (adam&#8217;s organic/natural pb) and freshly sliced banana sandwich at 12:30pm, a thing of light string cheese at 3:30pm, protein based dinner at 5:30pm, and then I&#8217;m supposed to stop eating because I go to bed at like 9:30/10. He said I can have a snack between dinner and bed if I am hungry, but only if I feel like I need it. And when I say &#8220;he lets me&#8221; I mean I asked him to help me because I felt like I changed my diet and saw zero results. Turns out everything I was eating was wroooong lol

I also hope you can get your hands on some clomid next cycle! Or, better yet, not need it! Early period just does not make sense to me so hoping that isn&#8217;t it.

And LOL I have DEFINITELY done the dodge, run, shop, pay, and hide my shopping bag with fam hahaha. Also had the still trying/ why do you have so many hpts conversation hahah. Tales of TTC

*Fern! * Thanks for checking in! You&#8217;re passed the halfway mark! eeeeee. 

*PL* yay! I remember you saying you were looking forward to using it when you bought the place. So glad it makes baking so much easier for you!

*CB* I am so sorry. Too bad there isn&#8217;t a poo pouri for projectile baby shit. That cracker shot is epic. I agree. That&#8217;s some prime move out day stuff. My mom gave me about 20 pictures when I moved out. She was crying because when i was a kid they couldn&#8217;t afford to get pictures developed so she didn&#8217;t have a lot to give me. But it was so sweet. I have it with me still :)

*Keeps* is super quiet, I&#8217;m waiting for her to come back and announce that baby is here!!!

*Re the test,* I see it but I don&#8217;t see it lol. Like sometimes I do and then others I don&#8217;t&#8230;. Sometimes it looks pink and others it doesn&#8217;t&#8230; My theory is that the weird super faint lines are that conception took place. My gyn said that once tests are so sensitive these days that if your fertilized egg produces enough hcg you might get a super squinter. And that the dip today means little egg is going to try to implant. But this is all just baseless theory lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I also don't trust lines until my skeptic friend sees them and agrees hahaha. She doesn't believe in squinter or editting so until I have a line she can see I have zero faith in anything I catch on camera


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg ew someone beat me to the dollar tree! I'm stuck with veriquik vomit


----------



## DobbyForever

This is what it looks like now. I feel like a thread hog lol. Grr the lines were lost in the upload
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7148.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 20









IMG_7149.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I'm sorry I don't provide pee stick porn for you ladies lol. I just don't see the point in teating early since my temps never lie.

Some of you may remember me talking about how my aunt got murdered by her grandson in December almost 2 years ago. Well he finally signed a plea deal about it today and he got 35 years. For murder.... Now granted he was 17 when he committed the crime so he's not eligible for death penalty but had it went to jury it probably would have been way worse on him. 

I'm not exactly thrilled at the lightish sentence but at least we don't have to go through the pain of a trial and stuff. Just sucks that you can get a heavier sentence for selling drugs in our county than murdering someone


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex big hugs. I agree. Our justice system is so messed up. Didn't some high profile case just pop up earlier this week with a 20 year sentence for murder? I know you can't really come back from a 20 or 35 year sentence and some people see that as punishment but it is so stupid on some many levels. I am glad you get to skip trial. Courts suck.


----------



## StillPraying

Cb cuuute pics! 

Dobs whats with veriquik?

Well i believe i officially got a false bfp and with a frer. :cry: 3 other frers bfn. And 2 cheepiescwith weird dye runs. The bfp i got was definitely pink and not even a squinter and it showed up in the right time frame.:cry:


----------



## StillPraying

Tex :hugs: im sorry love


----------



## DobbyForever

Still can you post pictures? I thought you said this am was there but light not necessarily bfn :(. Hugs. You're still early

I just don't like it lol I like the white cassette or even the pink one


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry still... :hugs: any chance the bfns are faulty?

Tex, I never tested early either. Not worth the frustration in my mind. 

As for me, pretty sure I am missing a rooster. Who knows where he went. Grrr. The door to the chicken run is a bit loose, so if a chicken or two fly into it, they can take it out. They have only done it once before, well they did it again Today and now I am missing a rooster. Ugh. He was "only" the spare to the spare of the heir but still. Hope he shows up in the morning and won't get killed by raccoons tonight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol the spare to the spare. I hope he turns up!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i def say that Nuala looks alot more like her Daddy than what Riley did at this age, although my Mum says she looks like me haha! I guess eveyone see's diff :) ooh you only have 25 days left :shock: 

Im getting really excited that 2 more babies are due on this thread anyday arghh!!! Newbie bubba pics <3 

J thats quite intresting about baby hair, most babies hair falls out & has diff re growth colour/texture, i know Riley did! He had darker ashy brown colour when he was born, by 8wks he was a lil old man completely bald LOL! Was a good couple months before it grew back white n fuzzy :) Aww yes, i think she'll be my lil gingersnap biscuit hehe!

Dobbles i can totally see the lines in that middle pic & the latest uploaded one which is dried out! But its still early in tww so theres lotsa time for them tests to get BAM dark!! 

Sorry about the evap Stills :hugs: 

Tex, omg i mustve missed that story about your Grandparent??!! Im so sorry, how awful! Bigs hugs


----------



## TexasRider

Speaking of heirs and spares anyone watch The Royals? It's on E! And I am Sooooo ready for the new season. It doesn't come on until December but OMG it's a good series!!! So scandalous!


----------



## DobbyForever

CB you're giving me baby fever with your baby hair stories lol 

I'm just uggggh can't deal with fake lines. I want an answer one way or another. One weird thing I was going potty and while I was enjoying myself I felt like a searing hot needle had been jabbed into my uterus area and held three for 5 seconds then it totally went away. I've had this before and been nothing and had it before and gotten bfps so it could mean nothing or something lol 

Tex yes lol I forgot where it left off though


----------



## shaescott

Noooo still I'm sorry :( it's possible that you had a chemical or maybe you just got a bad batch with the bfn's?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I edited and marked. I know you won't believe a test until it's obvious but come on, I still gotta tweak, it's my job haha!


----------



## StillPraying

Well i decided im ordering more cheapies. I can't control myself not to test early and frer are way too expensive not to mention obviously gone downhill. At least i can poas daily without throwing away 13 bucks for a 2pack! :growlmad: i dont think chemical honestly. The 1$ ones i got at the grocery store were way too runny to even analyze! 

Pl im sorry about your rooster but i was dying over the spare to the spare to the heir :rofl:

Tex no i haven't, i just finished watching all 10 seasons of friends...feels like part of my life is gone :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Friends is amazing. I watched a friend's documentary. Apparently Courtney Cox-Arquette was facing real life fertility issues right around the time they were writing about Monica and Chandler :(

And I still maintain there is time for that line to come back

Ty for editing Shae. I have one more frer (target only sells two packs now) and even though after coupon they are $3/test I couldn't justify buying more than one box for the crazy testing I do. So frer fmu tomorrow then veroquiks until AF either shows or no shows


----------



## DobbyForever

These were taken at 5 minutes. No editing other than cropping. Something was catching my eye irl and in the pic but not sure
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7189.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG_7190.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 15









IMG_7185.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## StillPraying

SHAE TWEAK THEM!!!! dobs I feel like something catches my eye but I can't focus on it

That's so sad about Courtney aka Monica

Okay so here are my frers taken apart, please note the weird dye streak on all of them? Also my grocery store cheapies that are just odd. Went to Walmart hoping I'd get some cheapies and the one I went to they keep all of the pregnancy tests LOCKED up?!
 



Attached Files:







20161018_204138_opt.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 19









20161018_204240_opt.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

I lost my reply...

She had multiple mcs while filming that season if I remember correctly. She did eventually have successful ivf.

Still I hate that. I used to get my tests at the grocery store because the extra dollar or two was worth the convenience but then they started locking them up ><. Which was good for me because then I realized how much cheaper target is haha

I definitely see something on that bottom cheap test though. I know it has a bit of a dye run but idk. That line.

Afmy tests I see it most in the left pic. I took it from eye level and then cropped it super close. I kind of see something in the middle one.


----------



## shaescott

Ugh I've been trying to sleep for an hour and I can't. I'm not used to this, this never happens to me... Maybe it takes up to 20 minutes sometimes but not an hour! I even tried playing relaxation music for 20 minutes! Ugh!!!!

My phone is way too bright in the dark, it hurts my eyes and I can't see the tests quite right. I'll tweak them tomorrow morning if I can't tonight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Turn the phone offffffff and go to sleeeeeeeeeep :(. Sorry you are having trouble getting to bed

Still in my head we high fives and then went back to back and nodded our heads like yeeeeeah when you said agree with dibs lol


----------



## shaescott

Still I see a line on the bottom Walmart-looking test just like Dobs does.

Dobs I didn't pick up my phone once except to put on that music that entire time, otherwise I was in complete darkness.


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao dobs i was definitely thinking of us nodding to each other like "yeeeaaah" lol thetests dried all discolored and weird. I ordered some clinical guard so they should be here friday!


----------



## shaescott

Still, just a warning, clinical guard tests are tiny. I've used them before. They work fine, but they're really small and thin, so not as ideal for squinters I think.


----------



## StillPraying

Ooo good to know, thank you! I should be 9/10 dpo so hopefully they wont be too squinty. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies, order your cheapies from Amazon! They'll be at your doorstep in a few days. I got something like 25 opks and 15 hcg sticks for under 20 bucks with free shipping. (Maybe there was more in the box, cant remember). 

Tex, sorry I ment to comment on your grandmother. Sorry for your loss, let's hope he's locked away for good. 
Honestly, I've seen of cases here where they claim a mental health issue and get away with it... So sad, so wrong.

Spare to the spare didn't show up, stupid coc$! 

Shae, you should be able to turn down the brightness of your phone screen. I have an Android so of i swipe from the top down, twice, I have a few quick functions come up. Top One is a bar where I can adjust for brightness but also a flashlight, wifi info, etc. 
Turning the brightness down also saves a bit of battery ;)

What else?

Got yet another mw appointment tomorrow morning.

can't think straight these days.


----------



## claireybell

Omg i LOVE friends! Im pretty sure i could quote every episode ha ha! I heard that aswell about Courteney Cox, she has a daughter now i think..?!?

I def see that line on the cheapie bottom cassette test! Is that a dye run one the ?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for me appointment!!! Time flies

And still lol same wavelength :)

And I agree especially when you have prime. You blink and it's here. I would order everything on Amazon except theft around here is big so I have stuff shipped to my parents 30m away. Not risking shipping hpts to work haha 

Have y'all seen the exploding shit package prank? One guy was tired of constant theft in his neighborhood so he planted a decoy lol


----------



## StillPraying

I ordered mine from amazon. 7 bucks for 20 tests, be here in 2 days.....gotta do the mad dash to beat hubs to the door so he doesn't see :rofl: 

PL yay for mw appointment....only 25 days...so close!!

I told hubs no show could replace friends so he says "well well start at season onw and watch em all again" lol

Dobs that guy is a genius. 

Sweet story to share: so we moved to a new house, its huge with 4 bedrooms! Hubby wanted girls to have their own rooms....my 4 year old cried and cried and we found her asleep on the floor by her door. My 19 month old has not slept well since moving, constantly waking up crying. So hubs finally gave in and the girls were sooooo happy to be together again. Both were so excited and chattering/giggling almost an hour before falling asleep:cloud9:


----------



## JLM73

Argghh MUST reply now or I'll forget it all lol

*Dob* I STILL see a faint line on the dried pics, and def on *Shae's* tweak, and yesss its her jobbb lol <3 ya Shae!!

*P to the L* :cry: I hope you didn't lose the spare to the spare to the heir but OMG totally pictured you with hands on hips like &#12298;sigh&#12299; Honey! Unpack a spare rooster!!:rofl:

*CBelle* Baby girl is beauty-muss!!
I and all my kiddos came out looking like The Beatles lol, serious wigs on, and NEVER lost any, other than DS...on both sides of his head worn down from sleeping, but curly soft mohawk in the middle by 5 months! Was uber cute, and everyone thought I cut it into that style lol

*StillP* :shock: not sure which cheapie is newest, but i absolutely see a line on far right, and very faint in mid one, frer i also see lines, but i "think" top looks darkest ???
Sorry dumb arse meeee yet AGAIN left my lap top at home grrr! So on small phone screen. ...in dark with Dim light-hubs has an interview tomoro afternoon, took the day off,butttt got in bed early :roll:
So i can only brighten my screen a few secs at a time before he starts waking hehe

AFM arrgghhh! Sooooo screwed to sneak a test in a.m.!!! Hubs didn't tell me he had this interview till late today, gahhh:dohh: so he's gonna be clingy as F till 1pm!!
I seriously may have to sneak a cup o pee to the kitchen and use the walmart cheapie- as he will only be away from me showering quickly while i make brkfst, and we only have ONE bathroom gahhhh FML!


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* that's awful about your Gram, but trials are hard, 35 years is great outside a jury but still nothing for taking her life! !
I hope he has to serve ALL of it, and that he's haunted daily by what he did! 

*Dobs* i HATE veriquick cuz of the pale dye, but chick, i def see a line on middle pic!!


----------



## pacificlove

Ah, 25 days left and sh!t is getting real. I still don't have a change table to wash and put away baby clothes away. My friend cancelled her Ikea trip but my parents said they wanted to gift us a change table. Wohoo!! Of course mom thinks they have plenty of time since her first was nearly 3 weeks late.

J, good luck to hubs for his interview and same to you for sneaking a cup :haha: 

I love friends and can't believe how "old" that show is now. I had no idea about Monica real life infertility problems. It seems like a lot of shows will marry a character if the actor got married in real life too so that they don't have to hide a "real" pregnancy a few seasons later. 
One of my favorite shows, the actress married in real life and on the show. On the show she and hubby decided to wait a bit before kids. Well a few episodes later she announced a pregnancy. Seriously??

Still, that is so sweet about your girls! 

My throat is starting to feel sore, hubby was still fighting his cold last weekend so hoping my body didn't betray me.


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo, i was hoping for tests and y'all didn't diappoint! I'm seeing faint lines all over the place. Stills, sometimes if you drip too much pee on it, it back washes onto the cheapie tests, maybe that's what you're seeing? Dobs, i'm seeing lines but i've also seen similar on my own bfn months, so who knows. Time will tell!

J, my wally cheapie positive was a very faint pink. Here's a link to the pic but it def was pink in person https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=585605

Tex, so sorry he only got 35. Agreed though, his life is definitely over. Once he gets out there aren't a whole lot of jobs or anything that will hire an ex con, let alone a murderer. It's going to be a huge struggle to adjust to whatever our world looks like in 35 years, plus make a living for himself.

Regarding the hair stuff, DS was born with dark, nearly black hair. It's part of the reason he looked so asain. Over a year or so it turned light brown, now it's more like a dirty blonde. 

I have an appt today. I think i'm getting an u/s...hope so. My understanding though is i'm too early for any gender guesses though :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Lol pacific I know about brightness settings. It was on the lowest possible brightness and it was still too bright.


----------



## shaescott

I could not get up this morning, it was awful. It took forever. I'm so tired now too. Idk what's going on, but since Saturday I can't get up in the morning.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fmu tests have to post and run. 

Had this beautiful pink line then the test dried and it was gone r_r. I do see something but with the glare on the tests it makes it hard to know if I am seeing a line or a weird glare. =\. Only edit was to auto correct exposure

VQ was bfn and yesterday's dried into an evap.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7214.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 16









IMG_7215.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_7211.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

This was the line I saw while it was developing. It is consistent where I see my maybe line but idk also temp is up from 98.14 to 98.28
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7201.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JLM73

*Giggle* Thx! At least i know what to look for now
Managed to sneak and pee, fiddle in bathroom 5 mins but couldn't see anything but hubs only has super bright window light on BR or yellowish old house light grrr, he started waking so i ran the test to the kitchen and hid it! Lmao
Gonna recheck it while he showers!


----------



## JLM73

:shhh: SUPER stealth fasssst pic post :bfn:
He's coming but I'm thinking that perhaps yesterday is actually cd9 for me not 10 like FF thanks and that would mean it could be the most common implant day which would make sense that my temp went up again today with CD 10
 



Attached Files:







20161019_103516-1.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Dry st 30m that frer line is so faint I don't think the camera got it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7220.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_7218.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## StillPraying

Dobbles I don't think the camera got it.

J I'm confused on your CD 9/10?

PL do hospitals where you are go that far past your due date? Here they don't let you pass 2 weeks overdue. At the military hospital they schedule you an induction for 1 week over unless you say you want to wait until 2 weeks over.


----------



## pacificlove

Still, I don't think my mw will let me go over that long ;) that was my mother 30+ years ago with her first. She was already hospitalized a few days prior due to higher blood pressure they wanted to monitor.

Dobs, I thought I saw it on the second picture but now I am doubting my line eye. Fx

Gigs, good luck for getting that elusive ultrasound today!! Hope you get a little bit of peace from it!

As for me, less then 2 hours to go until mw appointment. Group b strep test today..


----------



## JLM73

*Still* on my chart in siggy, if you click it you will see where the dotted line is is where fertility friend thinks i O'd, but you can see the next day temp went lower. You confirm O with bbt Rising .4 deg F or more, which would be 2 days after FFs red line. 
So based on that big rise in temp, I should have O'd cd11. FF thinks cd10...so that's why FF is saying i am 11dpo today, and i think I'm 10 dpo.

Per studies, 9dpo is the most common day for implanting, 11 dpo the most common day for faint bfps.

Also, many ladies get an implant dip in temps, if my guess is right that i O'd cd11, then ystrdy i was cd9 with a poss implant dip, and rose back up to 98 today. It males sense to me despite the prev ugliness of my chart. 
But that means i won't see a faint bfp for like 2-3 days. ..
Which would be when AF is due. 
Sorry for the loooong explanation lol, i like to be thorough:haha:

*Dobs* i still see the faint line, but we all know bnb takes away some quality on upload. 

*Gigs* i hope you get a scan!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I was so certain of lines yesterday and today i can't see them :-k 

PL, hope your appt goes well. Sorry to hear about the roo :( if nothing else, it's just frustrating putting so much money into an animal that a predator gets to eat :growlmad: 

Afm, i'm in a mild "holy shit i'm having a baby" freak out. I definitely take for granted how easy my son is now...i'm scared of hitting the reset button on everything! I'm sure it's a bunch of factors, including DS being a trying little sh!t recently, plus my lack of sleep last night, plus the ultrasound today which has me so nervous since this is the one where we got such bad news with DS. 

Hebdkdjagagabbsb. Add to that my dirt ball brother sent me an apology letter and i don't know how to (or if i should) respond. Too much today.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, if you don't know how or if to respond, put the letter aside for a few days or weeks. Think about it and talk to hubby for advice.
I had a message on Facebook from a friend this summer and I did not know how to respond. Luckily i was able to run things that over with hubby and then a week later with my brother (we grew up with this person) and he helped me word out a friendly yet stern response. 
When is your appointment? I am heading out now.


----------



## JLM73

Gahhh, hubs FINALLY left for his job interview with his old boss/friend so i FINALLY got a chance to pull my test back out and examine it in proper/many kinds of lighting. ..
All i can say is I am stuck btwn :shock: ::-k and :huh:
I am not claiming anything as:
1 you ladies KNOW how many times I've had lines that fade away or vanish
2 I'm hoping this isn't an evap, as i took the test 3.5 hrs before these pics...
All are untweaked...cuz i don't know how lol
But i def see pink/purple...
Pics are in natural daylight outside, and brightest light for our 1952 kitchen...
 



Attached Files:







20161019_132945-1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 16









20161019_133238-2-1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 22









20161019_133338-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 18









20161019_133442-1.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## claireybell

I agree with Pacific, put the letter aside or away until your ready to reply or not reply.. :hugs: you def dont need the stress today of all days! I had the baby freak out aswell, suprisingly Riley hasnt been as much of an attention seeking turd as i thought he would be, he has his moments though! You'll be fine Gigsy, you'll xombie mide through those early wks, my haze is just lifting ha ha ;) Hooe the scan goes lovely today for you both! 

Stills, i think J meant 9/10 dpo not CD lol


----------



## claireybell

Omg J you have so gotta line there :) :) you got anymore tests to redip in the pee pot hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

J I see it

Holy f* my kids are pissing me off today


----------



## StillPraying

PL and gigs good luck with your appointments today!

J :shock: please take another test like meow.

Here are mine. The one on black was taken like 4 minutes after taking. The one on blue was like almost 15 minutes?
 



Attached Files:







20161019_100523_opt.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 25









20161019_101910_opt.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## pacificlove

J, your test is pretty obvious. Really hope your line gets stronger!! Gosh, it IS your turn!!

Still, not sure I can see your line. Hmm, I am on my phone however... Fx!

Gigs, we need an update on your appointment?

As for me, my official guess is boy, heart beat was 126 and it was active, so lower end of normal which if you believe in the old wives tale indicates boy.
Appointments are now weekly until baby comes and my mw can start checking me. I think I will let her, just so we have a small idea of when baby will come since hubby works out of town. For my peace of mind.
I even walked out of the appointment with homework. Have lots of good sex ;) haha


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eeeeeek, can't wait for tomorrow for all these tests :D

Another bad day for me today - I'm considering going to the doctor to see if I should up my tablets. Don't know if I should just wait til I cut back at work to see if that helps. I love my shops but sitting behind a reception desk full time is killing my soul and my back.

In other news - I can't possibly be feeling baby already... can I?


----------



## TexasRider

J I feel like I might see it? Hope it's for real!

Dobs- I feel you. Mine are hacking me off today too. Almost done though... Stupid questions are a killer for sure. 

Sorry I'm not more fun in the test dept. but my temp did come up at least a little bit. Trying to get all our ducks in a row for Mexico and gosh I wish it was tomorrow I am
So ready for vacation!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I feel you with the reality of a baby kicking in, scary stuff. Lol I am not sure I am cut out for parenting simply because we love travelling and such, living a rather selfish life which will be an adjustment since were a little older but we will both be fine! I hope your appointment goes well!

J.. that line is so obvious I really hope you test again!!

Still I am also on my phone and having a hard time seeing anything.

Dobs I need to go back and creep your tests!

M&S I hope you start to feel better love! I am still finding the fatigue intense as well.

PL, your so close its crazy!! Ahh you must be so excited. I feel boy vibes for you!


----------



## pacificlove

MS, when are you able to cut back with work? If it's as soon as next week, I'd wait it out, but if it's a few months away maybe not worth the stress? And can you cut back on the meds once you have less stress in your life?
I've heard of some moms feeling baby that early, especially if it's not the first ;) I think I started feeling things around 17 weeks for sure. 

Future, kids never held my parents back. They took us traveling all over Europe (we grew up in Germany) and then later to vacation in Canada until we moved here. Truly lucky, but don't let kids be an excuse. Hubby and I do plan to take the kids to Europe some day ;)
Thanks for your boy vibe input, seems like everyone is feeling boy for us. Of its a girl, some people may be disappointed?


----------



## Jezika

Oh man, I'm so tired. Being having some real sleep issues lately, which means I'll look like an zombie whale for my BFF's wedding on Sunday.

Shae - SO many people I've spoken to have had sleep troubles lately. I've heard many people say it must be to do with the hunter's/super moon or whatever it's called.

J - I can totes see a purple line? I have all appendages crossed that this is it.

Dobs - I defo saw lines on your HPTs from a few days ago, but most recently only on the one that I think you said was still wet. Remind me - how was BDing looking this month?

Tex - sorry about 35 years, though as you said it's definitely good to avoid the trauma of a court hearing. Do you think he's at least contrite about what he did?

CB - Nuala is soooo sweeeeeeeeet! And I love the mini cheddars pic (or whatever it's called?).

Still - hope you get some clarity on the HPT situation. I personally swear by wondfos, which are so cheap and easy to get on Amazon. 

PL - I'd say you're doing pretty well if all you need is a change table! It's nice of your parents to get it for you. I bet they're getting pretty excited, no? And honestly, if you're not having a boy I'd be so surprised. I know it's an old wives' tale, but I do believe the heart rate thing. Matilda's was 146 bpm again today and even went up to 156 at some point when she was milling about. Btw I tried to sign up for the Nestle thing, but it just would go straight back to the registration page after I pressed submit, even though nothing was missing!

GIGS - I CANNOT WAIT TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR APPT.

Future - glad things are a bit better with DH. I was meaning to say what Gigs said as well about how sometimes guys just can't relate to the idea of having a baby the same way as we do. My DH is the same.

M&S - sorry you're having a tough time. Maybe see if things do get better before you decide to up the meds? As for movement, I heard that the more kids you have, the quicker you feel it. I've definitely seen other ladies unequivocally say they felt movement close to 12 weeks, so I really don't think it's outside the realms of possibility. I swear I felt little taps at around 16 weeks, and this is my first kiddo.

Fern - sounds like you're doing well! <3

AFM, I forgot to say that I ordered a crib last week (Amazon, naturally, and it shipped super quickly) AND BUILT IT PRETTY MUCH BY MYSELF **pouts and inspects nails nonchalantly**. I only got DH to hold a couple of parts towards the end while I tightened bolts on each side. I admit my back was killing me by the end of it. See pic below, and note the cutest crib sheet in the world now on the mattress. 

Oh, and in other news I had MW appt today and have some protein in my pee, but they're not concerned coz my BP is fine, though they did test me for UTIs, which involved me peeing all over BOTH my hands, the toilet and the floor. And my bump is measuring 35 weeks (though I'm 33w 2d IRL). We have our second hypnobirthing class tonight.
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JLM73

I'm actually just finishing an hour of shopping hubs said his interview went well but then my dog started puking while we were on the phone and he started getting all frantic and giving me an attitude about it not a big deal but he freaks over everything when it's just the situation...
I am literally loading at least 60 pounds on to the back of my bike if not more and now headed all the way back home 1+ mile

Hubby offered to pick me up because he's been home for a while but I was like I'm good... I'm taking advantage of the fresh air and sunshine so that I can chill out before I get home otherwise I will chew his ass out for giving me an attitude on the phone about something so stupid.... dogs puke all the time they eat weird stuff they eat grass big deal!

Also thank you everyone about seeing the lines I am not going to be testing again today I will test again with fmu as I have very few tests left. Hubby only gets paid once a month at the very end of the month and he spends like crazy and never thinks ahead so we are literally in the negative for the last week and two more weeks and back to using credit cards which already have high balances on them.... so then there's that which I don't want to chew him out about yet again but he never thinks before he just starts buying stuff and swiping cards
So other than a can with a bunch of coins in it we literally have no money for me to spend on more test
And even if this is a bfp and a sticky I am thinking I'm not going to say anything to him until well past AF due just because I want to be sure and also I'm not appreciating his attitude lately
Work stress and he's also stressing the money situation however he's the one that caused it because I don't have access to the account nor the cards didn't want it
I can get money from him anytime I want to but my point is we're supposed to be saving and trying to get this house fixed up and ready to rent...

You literally cashed in like $4,000 off of his retirement fund like 2 months ago and the only thing we managed to get done was having the bathroom tile reglaze.... he literally kept going for takeout food taking me to movies going out sightseeing and spending tons of gas driving back and forth to the beach...

So after weeks and weeks of me saying we need not to go out so we can save the money to remodel apparently it is all gone:growlmad:

At least I managed to get all the paint I need to redo the outside bricks for the house as well as the kitchen and bedroom

Sorry about no punctuation but I literally am using voice text as I load up to go home


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, that is a cute crib!!! Nice find :) 
I believe my mw said a trace of protein at this stage of pregnancy is normal. I get to pee in a cup Everytime and dip a stick for glucose and protein. My protein is usually right between nothing and trace if you really want to see some colour.
Weird about the Nestle thing, I can't remember now if mine did the same but got an email about a week later saying it had been shipped.
What's the hypnobirthing class like? I tried to sign up for a birthing class here but the woman never confirmed it for me, so we are now going in blind so to speak... 
So with your bump measuring ahead do they think you'll make it to the due date?


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Gahhh, hubs FINALLY left for his job interview with his old boss/friend so i FINALLY got a chance to pull my test back out and examine it in proper/many kinds of lighting. ..
> All i can say is I am stuck btwn :shock: ::-k and :huh:
> I am not claiming anything as:
> 1 you ladies KNOW how many times I've had lines that fade away or vanish
> 2 I'm hoping this isn't an evap, as i took the test 3.5 hrs before these pics...
> All are untweaked...cuz i don't know how lol
> But i def see pink/purple...
> Pics are in natural daylight outside, and brightest light for our 1952 kitchen...

Just popping in to say omg! That's the best line I've seen from yours J!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!!!

Edit: checked with higher saturation and it's soooo pink. This has got to be it J!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0517.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

J, I'm seeing a line...and now that I'm thinking back I can't remember if I got evaps on wally cheapies or not :-k regardless, I see it!

Stillp, I'm seeing one on yours too...on the first pic anyway. The second one I'm having a hard time with as I'm on my lappy toppy and it's too small for me to properly ogle.

my appointment went great :thumbup: hubs joined me and DS was there too, so we all got to see baby <3 s/he's measuring at 11+2 and heart rate is about 160. We decided to skip the NT screening this time around since it was a mess last time and will do genetic screening bloods next appointment at 15-16ish weeks.

I got video and screen shotted a photo, but it's on hubs' phone and he has to send them to me. stay tuned...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, so happy for you that the appointment went great! :) Even better that dh and Des got to come along! Now I can't wait for your scan pic. So, any guesses on the gender?


----------



## gigglebox

Still a bit too early for any proper gender guessing! Here's a front shot.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

K selfish post then popping over to the comp for proper reply. No edits other than slapping on invert and bw filter. I see a thin, faint line but idk if it's just my tired eyes
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7259.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 16









IMG_7260.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_7261.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

And the vq blurry because the line only shows when I take the pic from eye level then crop it down. No edit, edit, and invert of no edit
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7272.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StillPraying

Oooohhh gigs look at that gummy bear!!! :cloud9:

Dobs i see the frer line in invert, and the middle vq.

J i want you to :test: soooo bad!! Lol im out of tests till my cheapies show up. Exhausted today and a runny nose :( im soooo tired.


----------



## DobbyForever

*PL* sorry about the friend canceling but glad your parents ave your back! :) PL I guess that would make sense lol. I never considered the whole syncing pregnancy or marriage to the actor/actresses&#8217; real life goings on. Hope you don&#8217;t get sick! Yay for a good appointment and boy guess! And LOL at that homework.

*J* yay for the interview! Not yay for the puke. Do you worry he&#8217;ll see the pics when you post them though? Lol because doesn&#8217;t he like to read over your shoulder from time to time

*Shae* :( Also hope you aren&#8217;t getting sick and feel better soon

Awww *Gigs* sorry for the mini freak out and DS being a bit less than perfect lately. I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll love his little baby sister (see what I did there universe?!) so much that he will be a good role model and try to help out. Re your brother, do whatever you think is right. I teach my students how to give a genuine/thoughtful apology, but I also teach them that sometimes an apology does not fix things. The other person might not be ready to accept it, and they may never be ready to. So all you can do is A- think carefully before your say or do anything and B- not repeat the same mistakes. So totally up to what you want and don&#8217;t feel pressure to listen to anybody who may push you one way or the other. I like PL&#8217;s advice of getting another person&#8217;s advice/ help with wording.

Yay for the scan!!! Was Des excited to the see the baby? That high heartbeat. Doesn&#8217;t that bode well for girlie? And omg your baby. I teared up a little. I think SO and I might have the come to Jesus talk. I want a little beanie.

*Still* I definitely see a line on the 15m one and pretty sure I see it on the black one as well.

*MS* I have heard that secondary pregnancies can be felt earlier but don&#8217;t quote me. Sorry you&#8217;re not feeling too hot :( Hugs

*Tex,* I gave a quiz and not a single person got more than 25%. I was like WTF HAVE I BEEN TEACHING YOU FOR A MONTH?! You didn&#8217;t do a single thing I taught you that I watched you do yesterday!!!! WHHHHHYYY. I didn&#8217;t even let them finish. It was bad. And their behavior tanked this week, too. They have a sub tomorrow and if they give him the run around&#8230; Goodbye in class fall festival.

I forgot who asked about *kids on vacation*. People think I am insane, but I told them I didn&#8217;t want to go on vk now. I&#8217;d rather save the money, wait for the kids to be school age, and then go. I never wanted to vk on my own. I love traveling with family. All of my vacations were with my family.

*Jez *BD sucked. O-3.5 and a pullout on O day. LOVE the crib and crib sheet!!! And sorry you peed all over yourself. At least you&#8217;re gorgeously pregnant. I pee all over myself and I have zero excuse hahaha


----------



## StillPraying

This afternoons test, my last one. I officially think I'm just seeing things. Took this like 3ish minutes after? Okay going to catch up on all I missed.
 



Attached Files:







20161019_170324_opt.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

I *think* I see it


----------



## StillPraying

Maybe you can convince him to ntnp?


----------



## DobbyForever

The problem is he can always tell when I'm ovulating so ntnp never really works out because he figures out when I o and either commits and we don't fall or pulls out and we fight.

I want wine. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Marked them
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7279.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7280.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_7278.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StillPraying

How can he tell?


----------



## DobbyForever

My breasts change significantly, so does my overall energy, sex drive goes up, and my body overall changes. The study that men find ovulating women more attractive is definitely true, and he definitely picks up on my hormonal changes around o.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* i can't see the frer well, but DEF see the veriq, and they are weak ink so HOPING O-3.5 worked! 
Also was it a reeeaal pull out, or maybe some dribbled. ...or more than 1 round without peeing btwn???
Soooo hoping for ya!!
Oh and I'm not souring around hubs for him to peek, he is all into tv so he's oblivious lol

*Still* i WISHHH i could test. ..well i could, but I've drank a ton of juice since I've been working on the house, and biking all day :wacko:
How many dpo are you thinking you are again?

I AMMM gonna bike to $ store in a.m. after hubs goes to work with some change for 2 hpts...they will either be assured or veriquick....maybe 1 of each, but i only have enough for a couple grrr

I wil be 11dpo tomoro, per MY count, ff says 12dpo, so I'm REALLY hoping to see def lines, so i can just Knowww :brat:


----------



## DobbyForever

It was pro pullout

J I agree I want to see yoir next test so get on it lol

I can see it well on my iPad/phone. The Mixgram I can only see on my phone. I'm just over it. I think this is just more glare or indent


----------



## DobbyForever

Went through all my charts and I haven't had a chart with two dips bounce back. The second dip stays low/ drops down until AF. And even those were just 2/18 charts. Ughhhh


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, how would SO react if this is your bfp? I definitely see the faint on the latest uploads. 

Gigs, awe, look at the little ferrero rocher.;) Is ms easing up for you yet?

J, can't wait for your tests in the morning. Hopefully a clear answer!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* i seee it


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk. Honestly. I'm not excited to tell him if it is. He flunked his second test so he has to retake it. And I don't handle pregnancy well and he's finally over his ptsd from the twins. I honestly think given his level of stress it might cause a huge a panic attack that will cause him to bomb his test which will cause him to resent me and yeah.

Or maybe I am overanalyzing/overthinking lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I wouldn't mention it to him at all unless you're absolutely sure, and even then maybe wait until the time feels right.

I'm seeing faint lines, but you know how I feel about those :blush: I really, really hope it turns into something though. 

Still, a hazy something it catching my eye. Remind me again what dpo you are?
and Dobs, what dpo are you? How's your chart looking?

CAMPN, roll call! Just wanting to see how you're doing. please drop us an "i'm not dead" line if you see this :)

I'm facebook announcing tonight :) Green, I think you're the only one who will see it here. Let me know what you think :)


----------



## gigglebox

oh PL, yes, MS seems to be easing up. It was kicking my ass a couple days ago but now it's like officially real MS, meaning I just feel sick in the morning. I'll take that over feeling sick all day!

Jez, I also wanted to say I love your crib! I really want to paint ours white. if baby is a boy, we're doing foxes too. I think i'll do mermaids for a girl.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I wanna see the announcement *insert whiney tantrum*

I saw Campn on the lurker list the other night but when she didn't post I figured she was busy. We love you campn!

I'm still wondering about keepie

And thanks gigs. I agree on waiting and the faint line. I feel like tomorrow is do or die. Either the lines are real and I get some solid confirmation tomorrow or I get bfns and can wait for af will edit to add chart
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7282.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

:Dobs: i 100% agree!! If this turns out to be a sure :bfp: i will wait to tell him until after he knows if he got this job he interviewed for today- hopefully he will know by Mon??
AND i will also wait till he gets paid again at the end of the month, so he won't be stressing financing. 
Hubs is 110% for ttc even if we were broke lol, but he has anxiety, and def over thinks things, and suffers self doubt alot about providing well (still believes in hubby providing everything for the family, like his father).
He's very intelligent and a great provider, but def an over thinker! 
Gah can't wait to test in the morning! !!
Soooo hoping for darker lines. ...I'm gonna do another wally cheapie and my lassst 10miu (supposedly) IC...not really impressed with this brand tho. 
I have one frer left so even if i have def stronger lines, I'll wait to use it, as i can't afford another box right now,


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh Dobs, maybe I'll upload it to our youtube channel for you :) it's just my inlaws' reactions and u/s footage. 

I will be stalking for tests tomorrow! I think we share the same sentiments about 10dpo...fx!


----------



## DobbyForever

J awww yeah end of month sucks hard. Hopefully he gets the new job and pay day hurries along with a nice line to show :)

Gigs we definitely have the same thoughts on 10dpo. Especially if that dip on 8 was implant. I don't have any AF supplies but I feel like if I buy them I am inviting her in lol

I would looooove if you upload it. Maybe link only if you don't want everyone in the world seeing it


----------



## DobbyForever

This is my last about me post tonight lol

I did the charts like mine for post o temps and bd. 45% pregnancy charts and the two that are scary like mine (late o, bd was O-3, and temps) were both preg charts. They were so similar I had to keep checking to make sure I wasn't looking at my charts
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7286.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7287.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

Dobs i can def see somethibg there on the edit pics!! :thumbup: You could always wait abit before telling SO about being preggers when you get that blaring bfp :) :) it be less stressy for you both i reckon! :hugs: 

Ahhhh Gigs oooober cuteness with jelly baby scan <3 so glad it was all ok & you can relax abit now :) did they give you an official due date?? That hb sounds very girly!! Nualas wad around 150-160 st the early scan apts & high 140's after that! Rileys was always between 120-140 never higher


----------



## claireybell

J i cant wait to sed your next test eeeep!!!!

Keeps, hope to see and update of 'omg im in labour' anyday now lol or lil babe has arrived! 

Camps, if your lurking again i hope you & Juliette are doing well :hugs: 

Nuala just finishing her feed yay! Sleep time for me Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

His test is the first week of November so honestly I might hide it until he passes. If there is anything to hide.

Gigs come back I want videeeeeoooo

Night CB! Hope she lets you get a good night's sleep


----------



## campn

I'm playing catch up!!! Juliette has been better, we swaddle her and give her a paci so the crying has gone down thank goodness! She's starting to smile a little too!! I'm so in love with her! 

Ben got sick and got better right away but I got the flu now! It's awful, my head hurts, my nose is runny and constant coughing! 

Dobby, I hope your talk with SO goes well hun, I'm glad he didn't get the snip like you guys agreed last time I read! 

Jez, I'm glad you don't have preeclampsia! That's scary but you're going to be full term so soon I can't believe it! The crib looks so good all set up and I saw the pic of the pajamas and looooved them!! Girls are so fun to shop for! 

Gigs, so so happy the scan went great! What a relief, you totally deserve it!! What does des think!!? I can't guess the gender from the angle but I'm hoping it's a little girl ;) how will you announce on FB!? So so fun and exciting time!

Cb, Naula is getting so big and getting out of that exhausting newborn phase right!?? Juliette is losing some of her newborn reflexes and it's making me so sad!!! 

J, I hope your DH gets the job hun! Glad he's not too scared by finances, that definitely takes strength and faith. My DH is the complete opposite!


----------



## campn

Pacific, you're about to having your baby!! How are you feeling hun!?? I hope you're still feeling good, those last few weeks are hard and emotional but exciting! 

Still, my eyes are "flu tired" but I swear I see something on those tests!!

Keep, where are you!? Hope you're okay!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aghhh your avatar pic!!!! It is crazy how quickly babies grow. I love the little nb outfits. So tiny!!! What are nb reflexes lol

Btw ladies my friend needs to do a survey for her psych class. She needs to interview/survey new moms (babies less than 18m) to get insight on their days after birth experiences. It's due the 23rd and I'm waiting for the questions (we're all betting on when she will send them lol) so i'll harass you when I get them

Ok I lied I tested and I swear I see something irl and in pic. Faint but it shows up in every filter (in before barrage to prove my point #arentyougladbnbfixedtheupload) The last one is no filter
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7309.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7313.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_7311.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_7307.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12









IMG_7318.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, definitely see the line, remind me how many dpo you are?

Campn, sorry you got sick. I am fighting hubby's cold off right now. You know that first tickle you get in the throat, that's where I am at.
Yepp, almost done here. Still feeling great, beside a new pain in my ribs, quicker back aches from doing things and I am still looking after all our animals every day. ;) Not really slowing down.

Cb, interesting about Riley's and Nuala s different hb. This baby started off in the 150s and has since always dropped a bit with the lowest today at 126.

More later, call time with hubby


----------



## StillPraying

Reflexes are little things NB babies do, like the little chin quiver/chatter (for no reason), startle reflex, etc. It's part of their "newness" lol

I see what you are seeing. I got some wallies!! So I'll test in the am


----------



## StillPraying

PL maybe all the farm work will send you into labor lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl idk how you do it. I was shoveling dog poo after the rain and I was tired after two scoops. I seriously thought about you and wondered how you did it. Superwoman! Are you... Going to call him while you try on lingerie? ;). lol I want to see that movie but nit pay for it. I love Isla Fischer.

I'm 9dpo.


----------



## DobbyForever

I still feel like I need a YouTube video I have no idea what you are talking about, I just remember my brothers being chubby hahaha


----------



## campn

Dobby, like still described some! Also grasping your finger with their fingers AND toes! The rooting with her head looking for a nipple, pushing their hand in their mouth when hungry, smiling in their sleep, and those sweet little noises they make when they're sleeping or content. I think you should find a baby and go get some cuddles! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I should but everybody's babies are grown. My cousin is due in like a month and a half though. I guess I have to wait haha. But I do remember the finger holding. I was like look mommmmmm my brothers love me and she totally Santa claused that like Nope that's just what babies do lolol


----------



## DobbyForever

Kind of like the day I learned that cats reaching out to you from inside cages at shelters isn't them reaching into your soul lol


----------



## StillPraying

Reaching into your soul :rofl:


----------



## campn

Here's a picture of Juliette I took yesterday, she was being so alert!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0730.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## StillPraying

She's got some lovely eyelashes!


----------



## DobbyForever

She is too adorable! I agree those lashes are so fetching! She looks so much like you. Can't remember if you weighed in on whether she looks like you did as a baby


----------



## shaescott

Agh so many tests! Can't wait for morning!


----------



## campn

Her eyelashes are beautiful! My mom was just telling me how I looked exactly like Juliette when I was a baby! My FIL was saying how she has his feet! Like really? Do feet even have features yet!? :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao about the feet. That's hilarious. And how sweet that she looks like you. Another reason girls started to grow on me. I want my baby to look more like me than SO. My family is significantly more attractive haha :rofl:

Symptom spotting: I wanted to eat raw meat. I put it on the skillet, looked at it in all it's red glory, and actually drooled a little/contemplated eating it raw. It was so bizarre.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae are you feeling better?


----------



## pacificlove

:haha: feet features, that can't be a real thing! 

Dobs, not sure how I do it either. Lol. I guess because I never let pregnancy slow me down to begin with, I feel bad for all the moms struggling with pregnancy or being super sore that they can't move around. One of the reasons why i rarely ever post in my birth month, every one is complaining how they are "soooo done" and here I am looking after a farm going "this ain't so bad". But yeah, time to get on the sex train and see if we can get things started. Hubby asked tonight "are you ready for being a mom then?" And I just said "might as well, little late for backsies now". My mw thinks it'll be a normal birth, at normal speed at a good timing since everything else has been by the books so far.

Campn, wow is she ever alert looking and so beautiful :) 

Dobs, if it was a nice steak: you know it needs to be pink inside ;) pretty sure hubby once undercooked our steaks and we were lucky it didn't moo at us from the plate :haha: tasted so good!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I have heard. It was not nice steak. I'm on poor man's diet so it wasn't the worst steak but it was the steak that was on sale!

And aww yeah that's tough but I am glad things haven't been too bad. I do think a lot of that is on your though so don't sell yourself short.

Also every time I see your ticker I get so hungrrrrry tuna with provolone toasted on Italian herb bread with onions and mayo and olives and jalapeños..... Mmmmm


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* lol on your fam looking better. And raw meat:huh: you must be preggo with a velociraptor:rofl:

*Gigs* LOVE the gummy bear! !! Sooo cute, i still day :pink:

*Shae* none of my kiddos look like me as a baby, and i was a chubber at 8lbs 15oz!

*KEEPS* ??? Update pls! Really hope all is well with you! !

And ugh sooooo thought i had one last frer but nooo
Must have used it before. ...


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL, meant to say that rib pain in one spot is normal (at least I had it every time and mw said it was nothing) I felt like I was forever digging a foot out of the same bit lol. I love the third tri, the only one I felt knackered with was Nat but that's because I was so heavy - with the other two, I would happily have done another couple of months :haha: that ticker makes me so hungry... might be a subway for lunch.

Campn - she's beautiful. I always got sad when they stopped doing the elbows out, knees curled up snuggling thing when you pick them up under the arms. So cute. 

Dobs - just brown the outside then wire in :haha: if it doesn't bleed when you stick a fork in, it's overcooked!! Fx this is it.

Jez, cute crib. Close up of the sheet?

Stalking for tests... 

I should be able to cut down my physical presence at work from the first week in November, as long as the receptionist who is on sick leave is fit to come back (she had a knee op) I hope it will help some - my underlying demon is depression, but physical tiredness adds to it. One of my main symptoms is tiredness as it is so when you then add actual tiredness on top, it's not good. I just want to go to bed and get up some time after Christmas, maybe. At least my insomnia is better - it used to take 2-3 hours to get to sleep every night and I'd toss and turn and wake up all night. Now I'm lucky to keep my eyes open past 9pm and while I still have some restlessness and waking in the early hours, I tend to go back to sleep quickly too. Silver linings an' all that...


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i'll try to upload later today. I just went to sleep after posting last night haha. 

Campn!!! Omg she's so adorable. Thanks for checking in and providing baby squee! So sorry you're "poorly", i hope you feel better very soon!

M&S, I can definitely commiserate about the sleep issues. I can fall asleep just fine but i wake up a lot at night and sometimes, especially recently, it takes me soooooo long to fall back asleep. Last night i was dozing and a text woke me up at 4:20, I was awake well over an hour. Night before that I was up from about 1:30 to 4:30. It's so frustrating! DS is in school this morning so i'll def be napping today if i can.

Anyway i hope your help is well enough to come back. Does she sit in a chair?


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> His test is the first week of November so honestly I might hide it until he passes. If there is anything to hide.
> 
> Gigs come back I want videeeeeoooo
> 
> Night CB! Hope she lets you get a good night's sleep

Nope Lol! I had all of 5 mins.. i think the lil minx is teething :(


----------



## claireybell

Oh my Campn she is so precious <3 Glad Juliette is doing lots better but sorry you have Flu :( plenty of juice & multivits & drugs Lol! I've still got lingering yukky sinus crap bleeurgh!! 

Jez i forgot to say i LOVE your crib & matress sheets, gawjus!! 

Eagerly awaiting more test pics hehee!! 

Nuala still does that funny lip quiver thing like when your cold & your teeth chatter :rofl: its hilarious with their little lips hehe! Still squeezes the finger in her palm, she coo's lots now aswell, heart melting :)


----------



## JLM73

*CB* teething already! Eek!

Afm hubs is all flustered this morning, and keeps forgetting things, and coming BACK! 
The first time i had JUST entered the bathroom, turned to get cheapie from hiding spot, and in the corner of my eye:shock: Hubs in the doorway! 
Forgot his coffee thermos:roll:
Then he popped back in just to say goodbye again:huh:
So i waited a while to poas. 
:-k looks the same as ystrdy, but im waiting for it to dry, as ystrdy the test pics were dry.
I like apples to apples:haha:
I used my last 10miu? IC, i see something faint, will check it again as well when dry
:shrug: Still no def answer, grrr

*Camps* Jules is sooo frickin CUTE
something def had her attention!


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, ah thanks on the rib info pain. I did mention it to the mw yesterday and she didn't show any concerns either. Hopefully when baby drops it'll become a bit more bearable.
November is not far off, fx your receptionist will be back soon. 

I've always had excellent sleep until a few months ago. Now I wake up anywhere between 1 am and 530 am, am up for 1-3 hours and might go back to sleep for 1-2 hours depending on how early I woke up. I don't know how you ladies survive long term with insomnia. Since hubby sleeps horrible on this mattress too ( mine is probably just pregnancy related) we'll be looking at getting a new mattress in the new year. It's one of the recommended steps for sleep improvement but they also said don't buy a new mattress during a major life changing event, such as pregnancy, changing partners etc. 

Cb, they grow up so fast, don't they! 

As for me, my face feels like it's getting sick. Time for lots of tea today and fight hubby's cold off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol j I am so tired I thought you meant apples to apples the game and I was like um ok random lol.

MS subway wavelength! I have one literally across the street next to a 7-11. Thankfully broke and lazy or subs and nasty ass hot dogs all day.

Gigs lol nw I went to bed as well and I'm in a meeting all day.

Afm laying around waiting for 6am. Dumb cats woke me up at 5 fighting. Usually I go back to bed but today my body said no. I temped at 5:45 but prefer to wait for 6 to be accurate. Thankfully laying in bed doesn't throw off the temp. Only getting up and out of it for a while


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to disappoint but I have a whole lot of nothing. Thought I still saw the faint haze on the vq but nothing on frer. Temp is up so I'll test again tonight with a frer but then it's vqs all the way until AF is late or shows. If she is late i'll use my last frer
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7346.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7344.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_7342.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 9









IMG_7325.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I think i still see the faint haze on the second test. Fx


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I'm trying to stay realistic. But then the voice inside says well you never had two dips before, your temp went back up, last time you didn't get a bfp until 10dpo afternoon, and the other time it took two full days after implant (almost to the hour based on cramping and subsequent nausea) to get a line. I have never gotten a fmu bfp my entire life as the first bfp. It's always afternoon or evening with a clear bfn in the am. So much for realistic


----------



## DobbyForever

The voice is also saying hm I want a spoonful of organic peanut butter I don't really like JK let's throw that right back up


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Dobs :hugs: if this isn't the cycle, i hope SO can get on board with still trying, or ntnp. I think wanting him to get snipped comes from a place of not wanting to feel the disappointment of bfn's anymore....but i think a child is in your future, i think you are one of those people "meant" to be a mom.

Anywho i see super faint lines but i remain suspecious  

J, can we get a wet pic too?


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- my line eyes are awful so I'm not going to judge haha. But if everyone else sees something I hope they are right!

J- hope your test shows up something when it's dry too. 

And for me and my no testing self I am 10dpo. Chart looks ace but only time will tell


----------



## JLM73

Sorry for the delay today is line is still there but it looks lighter than yesterday so I'm not amused feel like deja vu...:(
I did get an assured test from the Dollar Tree that has a very very faint line but I cannot get it on camera and the Flash drowns it out
I also use my very last I C and it is just showing kind of a hazy second line I'm not really impressed with these ICs anyhow. ... sorting pics now


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I agree with what gigs has said. You are ment to be a mom! 
The only way I like pb is in combination with chocolate. Reese's cups or with nutella for breakfast ;) 

J, can't wait for your uploads. 

Tex, fingers crossed for you as well. 4 mlre days until af is due?


----------



## StillPraying

Good morning ladies. Joining the Germ fest with this nasty cold I've obtained. 

J need to see pics! 

Dobbles it's that is it there? haze. I'm in the same boat. Not gonna bother posting mine from this am. But it makes me feel better about drinking an energy drink today to stay awake through the pointless brief I have to attend.


----------



## TexasRider

It's dueTuesday I have a 14 day LP so Monday is 14dpo and then AF starts Tuesday on what would be 15dpo


----------



## JLM73

:brat:
Ok i givvvve!!!! I have literally sorted thru 100s of pics on 3 test types while doing chores and everything is too F-ing faint for the camera to really get a good pic!
I am seriously waiting for AF in 2 days to not show, cuz all i have left is ONE $store assured. There was a line on it at the 5 min mark, but the darn view window was too small for a good pic, so i opened the case...but the dye is bright as hell to the RIGHT of vthe test line, so i think my cam kept focusing on that grrrr
My blue dyes have lines, but i know most ppl don't like them. These are the Equate (walmart) version of frer.
Today's wally cheapie had a much lighter line

Ugh...11dpo per me 12 dpo per FF....really hoping i don't need these stupid tampons in my bag ...
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-20 16.12.36.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 16









20161020_135418-1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 16









20161020_135341-1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 12









20161020_112028-1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14


----------



## campn

Greenie! How are you twin mom!?? I haven't seen much updates but I could have easily lost them during lurking. I bet you're feeling non stop movements now?? Are you able to distinguish which kiddo is doing what and where!? It was hard with just one baby to figure out whether it's a foot or an elbow so it must be double the fun with two! 

M+S, glad your insomnia is getting better! Pregnancy when you've kids is so draining I used to pass out cold once my head hit the pillow and wake up in drool the next day! Make every night and every nap count cause my eyes are burning as I type this and looking forward to a nap! :D


----------



## campn

J, I see lines too! I don't like the blue dyes tests either but I also see it on the first pink dye! Hope the witch stays away.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I just mostly lurk. My life is completely hectic so I don't even think about being pregnant most of the time, except when I'm getting up and walking, and peeing all the time lol 
I can feel them every day now sometimes more than other but it's pretty reassuring. And yes I can tell the difference! Mostly because ones on the left side of my stomach and ones on my right side so it's pretty obvious. They've been in the same position since around 9 weeks, side by side and breach. 

J & Dobs- you know how I feel about squinters. But on your last pic J I think I see something on the top pic?


----------



## wookie130

J, I feel like I see something, but on those blue dyes, it's possible they're evaps, which SUCK.

Campn- Baby J is so beautiful!

CB- Nuala is a beauty, also! I love when they start "talking" and cooing. :cloud9: It's music to a mommy's ears. <3

Still stalking for Keeps' update!


----------



## pacificlove

I so agree, we need a keeps update ;) 

J, I definitely see the haze on the blue dye test. Fx!!

Mrs, good to see you pop in ;) how is the housing situation coming along?


----------



## pacificlove

36+5, I got photo bombed!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161020_152448.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Bfns. Have a ton of work to do.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7379.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 15









IMG_7382.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

PL and Gigs, you ladies are so sweet. People do say that a lot. And I must not be a wicked witch in the classroom because half my class hugged me at dismissal/ when I went to get them for a drill haha. They were like PLEEEEASE COME BACK TOMORROW WE NEED YOU AND MISS YOU! hahahah My poor sub. Sweet guy. I'd call him again. But he is very mild mannered. And my kids definitely test.

J I totally see all those lines. Fxed!!!! When are you taking a digi or a frer?!

Tex your restraint is amazeballs as ever. Are we just a few days away from cruise then? I remember test date and cruise sail off are close.

Still I hear you about the energy drinks. I want one so bad. I was literally falling asleep in meetings today, and I still have too much work to nap.

Greenie that is so cute that you know which is which!

Wookie I love when you pop in. How are you?

PL love the bump!!! So cute! And the red on those trees! And hello friend!


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- we leave a week from today. I am so ready to have a break. My kids are super trying right now. But I've got 8 classes so about 136 kids total I see everyday..... Fingers crossed they are good for my sub haha.

It's not so much restraint as it is if I tested now and had bfn I would be hopeless at least this way I still have a little bit lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I totally get that. I give my subs my phone number so every time my phone buzzes I'm like this better not be my sub.... Lol

I hear you. I feel pretty hopeless right now. Please the work I was doing is falling apart >< ughhhh tired


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, the Kids obviously love you!! 
Thanks on the complements :) my dog is a cheeky goofball, love him ;) had him longer then hubby :haha:

Tex, jealous of your trip! Hope you have a great time :)
That is a lot of classes and kids to teach! What grades are they in? I've never had more then 6 classes in a day... Even in Germany where we didn't have semesters so had all 12-14 classes rotate through the week. Classes like math and English we'd have 3-4 times, and other such as PE, geography, history 1-2 a week. We'd have 4-6 different classes per day.


----------



## TexasRider

I have 4 things I teach. 2 6th grade garden science classes.... Some made up class with no curriculum so we just kinda do whatever. 3 6th grade art classes 1 6th grade reading tutorial class and then 2 8th grade computer classes 

Oh and I don't have my own classroom so I have to go into other teachers rooms when they have off periods and it sucks ass.


----------



## DobbyForever

The lol ok he has this face like he's sneakily cheeky

Tex that sounds like a lot of work


----------



## pacificlove

Wow Tex, that's a busy schedule for you! 
In Germany, it was the class that had its own room and the teachers moved around. I was so surprised that the students move from room to room in North America when I started here ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

I like it. Gives the kids a chance to stretch their legs and see their friends. I still do carpet time in fifth grade just to give my kids a chsnge of scenery


----------



## TexasRider

It's not really since they are electives no one really cares what we do as long as everyone passes and most of them don't hate it.... Except the reading class but it's only 20 mins long (we do it during tutorial time) vs the normal 45 min class. And they bought a computer program that gives them a diagnostic test and then build ms a learning path based on what they need help with and that's what we do 

I mean yeah it sucks that I don't have my own room but at least I'm not teaching a subject that takes the dreaded STAaR test every year. That thing is a piece of work....


----------



## DobbyForever

True that. I miss second and not worrying about the SBAC lol


----------



## claireybell

J i can see lines on all of recent Test pics, sooo hoping they all get darker :thumbup: 

Pacific you have the cutest bumpy going on <3


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* :dohh: i wish, i legit have zero funds for more tests let alone frer....and they pissed me off with their new rebate limit. ...plus I'm thinking of its harder to see good bfps on cheapies, I'd feel better when lines progress to blaring on those. I won't ever buy a digi again until i DO see a blaring dark positive:nope:
Wasted waaay too many in the past and they hurt much worse seeing "Not Pregnant" ughhh

*PL* love the bump and the bearded "dog" lol
My eyes caught him right away lol

*KEEPERRRR*:brat: we are all doing here! Worried about you! !
*CB* i sure hope so!

All you teachers- much props {fist pound emoji}
I have no patience for bad arse nor bratty kids lol. 

*Still* are you still testing? ? When's af due for you hun? Mines tomoro per FF , Saturday per my count (or late Sat night into Sunday)....
Praying for a Hail Mary bfp, cuz i have a 13 day lp, and time is drawing nighhhhhh!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks cb! 

J, his beard is actually quite short at the moment, he scratched most of it off to the point of bleeding as we were figuring out food allergies. Winning now and it's all starting to grow back. :)

Hats off to you ladies teaching!


----------



## campn

Green, so glad you're okay hun! I've been lurking too since I want to keep up with everyone but it's so hard to type when I'm nursing on stop :D I'm glad you can distinguish! You can learn each of their personality! 

Wook, thank you hun!! How are you!?? Is baby #3 still on the radar!? I sure hope so! :) 

Pacific, such a cute bump!! I miss touching mine! 

Bree, I know you're also crazy busy but I'm thinking of you mama!


----------



## DobbyForever

I swear a typed a reply and it just vanished into thin air


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs it vanished into cyberspace 

Campn hope you're enjoying the baby snuggles :cloud9:

PL we had a dog with food allergies that would scratch until she bled, it was awful. Love the bump :)

J join me in the frer boycott. First they make stupid curved tests, I fall victim to a false bfp, and then they up their costs while lowering rebates! :bike: I never do digis until I get strong lines and completely pass period. Seeing not pregnant is awful. 

9dpo here and keep getting a hazy something there? On wallys, then it turns into a very mean looking evap :nope: I'll use my last one tomorrow Cuz I'll be 10dpo and then Nada till my cheapies show up. So mad because I should get them 2 days from Tuesday since I have prime but my confirmation email says Monday?! :saywhat: thinking AF will show on the 27th but could be later.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk here is the survey. She needs it back by Sunday night. If anybody is up to it and had a baby less than 18m, we would love you forever. There are a lot of questions, so don't feel like you have to write an essay. You can pm me if you don't want your innermost thoughts out there

Mom's First Name: 
First name and age of youngest child (must be under 18m):
Ages of other children in the family:

Questions (regarding pregnancy of youngest child)

Prenatal
1. How did you learn you were pregnant?
2. Did you receive prenatal care during pregnancy? When did it begin?
3. What did you do to take care of yourself during pregnancy?
4. What was your experience like being pregnant? (Favorite, least favorite parts?)
5. How did you learn about what to expect in labor?

Labor and Delivery
6. How did you know labor had begun?
7. Where did the birth take place?
8. Who was present during labor? Who was present during the delivery?
9. Did you give birth vaginally or by cesarean section?
10. Were drugs administered during labor? During delivery? Who made the decision?
11. Was the delivery considered normal or were there complications? (Please describe complications if any.)
12. What care and attention did you receive during labor and after delivery?
13. When was the first time you were able to hold or touch your baby?
14. How would you describe how you felt during labor? During delivery? After birth?
15. Did the birth go as you expected?
16. In what ways do you wish it went differently?
17. How long did you stay in the hospital? 

Caring for a Newborn
18. Were there concerns about your child&#8217;s health and development that were brought up by medical professionals? Were you concerned about anything?
19. What was your favorite part about the first few days home?
20. What was your least favorite part about those days?
21. Do you feel like you bonded with your baby quickly?
22. Did you feel supported by others? Was it the right amount of support, too little, or too much?
23. What do you wish was different about those first few days at home?
24. What advice would you give new moms?
25. Are there any concerns about your child&#8217;s development now? Who has the concerns? How are they being addressed? 

The End- Thank you for your time!
=======================================================================


----------



## pacificlove

Still, thankfully my boys food allergies where easy enough to figure out as we make our own dog food so I can pick and choose every ingredient. It was just a matter of figuring out the triggers and eliminating everything else that wasn't in his meals already. Chicken, yam and carrots seem to be his main trigger plus some smaller ones I am still playing with, All 3 of the big ones are such a common allergen in dogs. 

Dobs, I don't think I'll have a newborn by Sunday, so I don't think the survey applies?? ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I sure hope you do not qualify. That baby has some more cooking to do in there. As excited as I am to hear your labor story/the sex/ the sex that brings on the labor lol jk. My two cousins did it so she is covered but I want to get someone who was actually trying and took care of themselves for comparison

Re my missing reply it'll have to wait until tomorrow cuz I am sleeepy.


----------



## wookie130

Campn- No, baby #3 isn't happening. It's really okay. I really just kind of came to peace with it all on my own. Financially it's stressful to think about as we're already stretched with 2 kids, and space-wise in our home, it's not going to work...and we're NOT moving. We own our home outright, and don't care for another mortgage. Honestly, though, it's fine...it's pretty tough right now with the two we have. My daughter's starting to become a tattle-tail, and my son is 2, and he's strong-willed, and some nights take a real toll on my sanity. LOL!!! Adding a third person to the mix right now almost sounds like torture, really. It's getting harder right now, not easier, for whatever reason.

Dobs- I just pop in 'cause I love it on this thread. :rofl: I've been busy with my teaching too. My class is quite a mash-up of abilities and challenges this year for sure. I'm a special education teacher, and my gang of four are all fourth graders this year. I have two associates. So, 3 adults, and 4 kids. This ratio is necessary, however, because my kids are severely/profoundly disabled, and most have multiple disabilities. I have a student who is ambulatory (he walks), and is completely blind, and also has severe autism. He is a challenge, and has behaviors. I have a student with severe FAS (Fetal Alcohol Syndrome) and he's drug-effected, and although his intellectual disability is seemingly mild, his behaviors are pretty severe, and I often have to call the BERT team (Behavior Emergency Response Team) to come and have him removed, restrained, or deescalated. I have a deaf-blind little girl with CHARGE syndrome...she's in a wheelchair, nonverbal (but uses a communication device), profound intellectual disability, a cochlear implant on one side, a hearing aid on the other, and she's fed through a g-tube. My other little boy is on the autism spectrum with ADHD, and a moderate intellectual disability...overall, he's my easiest. Most days are insanely busy, and we're running around like chickens with our heads cut off. :rofl: Today is Friday, however, so we're going to attempt to have a relaxing day. It may or may not happen, depending on what's going on.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooks, you are incredible. I have always held SE teachers in high regard. What you do is beyond beautiful. Your kiddos are lucky to have you. Definitely sounds like your plate is full. I hear you on the Frdsy lol. So ready for the weekend

Afm I feel like shit. I woke up three times because I felt sick to my stomach. I think I am sick. Apparently not pregnant though
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7414.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 12









IMG_7412.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

Stalking for tests...

Wook, I don't know how you do it. I admire you so much--that has got to be one of the most mentally challenging jobs that exists.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh Dobs :( so sorry, but I hope this month has given you a renewed perspective on the ttc game. How are you feeling about it?


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I remember why I didn't want to ttc. I'm stressed, miserable, exhausted, bitched out SO for no reason and now I don't get to see him, I'm incredibly depressed.


----------



## TexasRider

Most likely I am not pregnant either. Temp down some today and should steadily decline till AF day. Oh well at least I can margarita it up on my cruise....


----------



## gigglebox

That makes sense...and I still believe it's not ttc'ing, it's the disappointment of not being pregnant, which completely makes sense. Going through the roller coaster of emotions is so rough as is having hopes crushed month after month...and it's especially hard when you're already predisposed to depression. Maybe the goal should be to tackle the depression, and make ttc secondary. I don't know if you remember but i stopped ttc for a couple months because the anxiety of it was overwhelming. I felt much better when i got my head in a better space. I also started putting my main focus into working out instead of ttc, and that's when i got pregnant this time.

Just my food for thought.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex sorry for temp dropping but woohoo for margaritas! This will be a fabulous break for you.

Dobs:hugs: I think it would be different if yall agreed to consistently ttc for a set amount of time. Because technically, they say it's within a year on average. It took 5 consistent cycles with dd2, with several sort of attempts prior to those cycles. Bfn are depressing, but trying is honestly about all that keeps me going.

Also dd2 just hit the 19th month mark lol


----------



## StillPraying

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=604033 this morning's test. Idk. But on a good note my cheapies showed up this AM!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Girl you pregnant


----------



## StillPraying

I don't know if I trust it. It seems grayish and ive been getting pretty bad evaps on these. But I'm trying not to pee so I can have a good hold to take one when I get home.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Still!!! That is such an obvious line. Are you taking a cheapie???


----------



## pacificlove

Still, yepp, there is a line!! Wohoo, fx it gets darker over the next few days :)

Tex, sorry about the temp drop, hope it means nothing but if it does, hurray for margaritas! Have one for me! 

As for me, slept terrible last night. Something happened with my sore spot under the ribs which I now feel every time I move my torso or sleep on the right side. Every turn was painful last night.


----------



## gigglebox

I have a theory on tests, i think peeing a lot but not intaking any more fluid is the way to go. It flushes out diluted pee while makin a more concentrated sample. I think this is why smu is always better than fmu.

Just a theory though...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- everyone will tell you I never see lives and I can see that clear as day. Fx for you!

Selfish post:
Just leaving my doctors and a couple not so great things 
1. Both babies have not moved at all away from the breach position which they still have time but my doc basically said we need to prepare for a c-section mentally since they usually flip back and forth and my boys don't flip at all. They still can flip but are running out of room quickly. 
2. Baby b is growing slightly slower than baby a. So we just have to keep monitoring it and can be totally normal but I'm a little worried. 
3. Good news! Nov 4th is my last day of work. And I'm on vacation for a few days so only 5 or 6 working days left!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs so would that mean the longer I hold my pee the darker it should be or clearer?


----------



## StillPraying

greenie yay for countdown to maternity leave! I think preparing yourself mentally for a c section is wise. With DD2 I was mentally preparing myself for no pain meds as they didn't think I could have an epidural due to low blood platelets.


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure on pee color, but i know darker is best for testing so that means dehydrating yourself a little ;) 

PL, sorry about the discomfort finally getting you! I remember those final weeks. I got horrid sleep as i woke up from pain every time i flopped over. Which was a lot. 

Awww green don't worry! It's so typical to have one twin hog all the goodies and be the larger one. Totally normal. Also, i hear planned c sections are not that bad. My super pain intolerant friend had one and she had no complaints. I will probably opt foe that time time around...


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, yay for only a few working days left! That's awesome, you'll be able to relax so much better. ;)
As for twins, I too have heard that planned csections are much better then emergency. Just keep in mind "whatever is best for babies and mom" with your birth plan. 
And I agree with gigs, one baby will hog more nutrition then the other. I am even thinking of puppy and kitten litters. You'll always have one chubbier and one "runt" in each litter. Ok, maybe I am working this wrong, hopefully you know what I mean by my post.

So remember how our goats escaped to the gun range this summer? Well, I just had a 20 minute phone conversation with the club president. We touched base on a few things, etc and it's all good between us. A few years back a neighboring subdivision and individual neighbors sued the gun club on fear based tactics. Lead was one of the concerns. 
Gun owning ladies: is this lead from rifles, guns etc ever been a concern of yours?
Our gun club has to do environmental testing etc.. 
Honestly I am not concerned but if some day we sent our goats back there for shrub clean up, maybe it is?


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies, totally forgot hubs had tickets for us to go see a concert tonight Post Modern Jukebox. ...if you don't know who they are Google/YouTube them. AMAZING group who sings modern songs, but songs them in the style of totally different eras like a 2015 doing but they dress and sing it like it's the 1940's etc. Sounds weird but AMAZING. 
here's a link to one: Maroon 5 "This Love", sung 1940s style. .
https://youtu.be/GP5gywy-AWQ
Anyhooo...that means he's OFF work today :dohh:
So since I'm 12dpo my count and 13dpo FF count, worth AF due today/tomoro. ..of COURSE that last $tree test was calling me!!

:-k something was catching my eye but omg the Assured strip was waaay off on alignment! The control line was BELOW the C, so since the test window is so small, the test line was alll the way extreme right! 
I opened the case for the pic at 10 min mark exactly. ..being a control freak :blush:
I see a faaaaint line on the 10 min wet pic, but it does as a haze that's hard to photo. ... still in limbo:brat:
Wet pic first, then dry
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-21 14.32.24.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 16









2016-10-21 14.31.23.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## StillPraying

I definitely see something j, a pink something! 

PL I've never had any issues or concerns with lead from ammo....and I'm in the military lol DH says it's not the same kind of lead.

AFM took one of my clinical guard tests (don't recommend, way too tiny) and bfn. I hadn't peed since like 7 or 8 this am but I did drink coffee and an energy drink because this cold is killing me and I could hardly stay awake. So would that have possibly caused a bfn? Not gonna drink anything then take another later.


----------



## JLM73

F-INGGGG BNB!!!! Lonnng reply deleted and I'm on my damn phone a-hole site! !!

*Still* yes darker pee better=more concentrated, like *Gigs * said. And that is a DARK line hun!!
Was it wet when you took the pic? Cuz if so i highly doubt that's any evap! !! Exciting! !

*Tex* so sorry about temp drop, but i hope it recovers and proves you wrong. I went on a cruise pregnant, and there's TONS to distract from drinks, and if you are preggo, not a baaad reason to miss out lol

*PL*glad u figured out the food allergy thing! 
And on the environment thing with the range, hubs is an expert marksman, and had a range we go to not even 5 mins away. 
Theres a zillion shell casings on the ground from the souring area, but they sweep them up regularly. As for the field area, I'm sure lots of bullets/projectiles. .. I asked him about contamination,and he said yes the lead can eventually seep into the water table, and that would be the concern. Here they had a ruckus about it, and lead was in the soil when they tested it, but they decided the cost ofa full bio clean up greatly out weighed the cost of the land (owned by the county), so they opted to just dig out all the burm dirt and replace it each month, as that is where 95% of the bullets end up after hitting paper targets here. 
My thought is, everywhere has pollution of some kind, especially in the air,and rain places it into the spill anyhow, which means it gets in all root,grass, plant etc :shrug:

*Dob* i still see something faint on the frer. ...starting to wonder if you have some odd hormone stuff going on in your LP each month as you always seem to get lines that we allll see at some point and multi + opks!?!
STILL hoping its a :ninja: bean! 

*Tex* you ARE an angel for helping SE kids like that! 

Oh and btw Hubs JUST got the official email and call that he got the JOBBBB!
Now he's stressing leaving one for the other :roll:
He will be working for his old boss/friend at a Learning Center for severely disabled children JUST like *Tex*! It's his fave type of teaching, and what he started with/has most certs in. 
I'm so thrilled for him:smug:
He goes tomoro to meet the teacher who's leaving and his new boss/friend at the classroom, as the teacher is leaving behind some things and he can figure what he wants/needs etc.
Same pay, but his school will be a step closer to my other house, and the area we hope to move to :wohoo:


----------



## DobbyForever

Green yayyyyy for just a few more days. I always thought one twin grows smaller/more slowly. There's always a big twin and a little twin. The little twin with my brothers is still physically smaller than his brother. Omfg they are so handsome I miss them wahhhhhhh


----------



## DobbyForever

I am so tired I keep reading and not understanding. I seriously am miserable. I have been trying not to vomit all day. Ugggggh kids and their germmmms


----------



## gigglebox

Ewww Dobs where's that teacher immunity at? Hope you feel better.

J, congrats to hubby!!! That's fantastic news!


----------



## TexasRider

J-I'm a regular teacher. I think it was wookie who was the SE teacher?

Yay for hubs getting the job though. Did he get a raise with it? Hope so that would help y'all out a lot.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Thx, i def saw pink at 10 min mark just really faint, and it dried barely there, so I'm hoping it turns into something Real. 
I never had preg sympts, even when i carried the twins, but i have def had extra cm daily for the last 5 days or so,TMI, but i literally feel wet then have to stop and go wipe. ...I'm sure wearing underwear woul help :haha: but i never wear them under jeans or the pj/yoga pants i wear around the house. 

*Dobbleganger* sorry you don't feel well:hugs:
When's your af due? ? Maybe there's a diff reason your immunity is down? :winkwink:
Is your temp still up??

Thx *Gigsey*he's still stressing lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- when you talk about your brothers is makes me even more excited for my boys :) 

J- yay for hubs!

Pl- I probably wouldn't worry. The pile J refers to is at every outdoor range I've been to and I belive they all replace it occasionally? The shells land by your feet and (here at least) it's known you pick up your own shells. For skeet and clay shooting (shot guns) ours here are lead free as they are used a lot around water and when shooting the BBs go everywhere. 

Uh I forgot what else...


----------



## campn

Still, like Dobby said, gurl you're so preggers!!! It's faint but it's pink! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!!

Dobby, so sorry! Big hug! I've been sick for a month! Whenever Benjamin gets sick, I get sick! I've no idea how teachers pull it off. Applaud! 

Green, there's still so much room to move hun, your doctor can't predict this, there's lots of time, also most twins I know there's always one that is a bit behind but it has nothing to do with their health or development! Even tiny babies can be so healthy! It's easy to worry esp with two, but I've faith you all will do great!


----------



## JLM73

Whoops!:blush: Thx *Tex* lol i thought i had the right name after i realized i originally typed "Keep" :rofl: but i was subliminally thinking of her, really hope she's ok 
*Wooks* go read what i wrote to Tex :hahah

No pay raise as he's still teaching for the county, but much better location for our future plans, and a boss that is a friend and whom he worked for prior. ...current boss is always nasty and trying to dump stuff on him Even to he's been with the district 15yrs

I told him he MUST play Spanish tutor to our kids as i def want them bi lingual:thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Green in before twin pic barrag

Pic one: twin boys LOVE their momma PLUS my boobs looked amazing in this picture hahahah
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DobbyForever

And they loooove their brother
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

So much love
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs for real thought your mama was holding a ferret:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Bffs (you can tell which one takes after my mom and me lol)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Here is a hint as to who takes after me lol officially done with the photo barrage
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

You have such a cute family! And your bangers are lookin' fine in that photo O_O


----------



## gigglebox

Speaking of nice tits, i've discovered "skin wars" on netflix and i'm hooked.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex big hugs. I&#8217;m with you. I may go get a margarita tomorrow night. Too miserable to go tonight lol. How long is your cruise? Who knows. Maybe you&#8217;ll make a baby on vk. I kind of wanted a cute story like that. &#8220;Oh, you were conceived while we were on vacation/romantic getaway/whatever they put in movies&#8221; lol

Still I zoomed in on my comp and that definitely looks pink to me. And LOL it does look like a dead weasel/ ferret of sorts. It&#8217;s just the fluffy part of her hood hahaha

PL sorry about your ribs. Are they feeling better now? Re the lead, I don&#8217;t know much but my concern would be goats eating something. But I know nothing on this subject lol

Gigs I agree. That&#8217;s why I like to test after work. I usually only potty during lunch recess or sometimes not even after snack recess, so I&#8217;ll get home with a 3 hour hold minimum. Plus, my new site doesn&#8217;t have a water cooler! And I refuse to drink from the fountain so I always forget to bring water and when I do I either leave the water bottle in the classroom or forget to drink from it. As far as concentration goes, darker means more concentrated from what I understand but several gyns have told me as long as it has some yellow to it then it should work. I know I&#8217;ve given some pretty dilute samples in clinic and been shocked I got a yes. One did come back &#8216;unsure&#8217; though lol

J, I still see something! And yay for the new job! That&#8217;s never fun to transition but I&#8217;m hoping it goes smoothly and he enjoys it. As for my tests, I think it&#8217;s a glare/ lighting issue that makes the indent stand out more. As for immunity, mine sucks all around. Idk. Maybe. Maybe not. I&#8217;m not counting on it being anything. The odd thing is my temp is totally fine. I&#8217;m not feverish but I feel sick. Like night sweats/ chills/ nausea. All the things that normally make me think uh oh fever but I&#8217;m not running one.

Campn

Re my ttc. Idk. I&#8217;m just so tired of it. I just know something is up with my body since the twins, but all my scans and tests come back normal. Idk. I&#8217;m just over it.

Re the survey, turns out she only needed one and I got five lol so no worries.


----------



## DobbyForever

What's skin wars?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- gorgeous family!! I love how close the twins are. 
And RE Ttc I don't understand why you don't talk to your doctor. the stress is what seems to be wearing on you. But it seems to me that taking kids off the table is not the right option for you. Maybe your SO but not you.


----------



## TexasRider

Cruise is a 4 nighter. We sail Thursday around 4 and get back early Monday morning. Since my AF is due on Tuesday I will be on my period for at least some of the cruise so no vacation baby for me lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I have talked to six different doctors. They all say the same thing. Your tests are perfect, your uterus is perfect, it takes time, you're so healthy, *insert teacher from peanuts here*


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kaiser has to refer you to a specialist after a year of trying. We had been trying a year and only 4-5 months after miscarriage. OBs don't know that much about fertility as odd as it sounds. They just run a couple hormonal test and look at your uterus and if it looks fine they assume it is.


----------



## DobbyForever

They won't refer me because I have gotten pregnant/have had losses. If I hadn't fallen with the twins when I did (7 cycles) she was going to go ahead and refer me early. But I did. And then it become your body needs time to heal and it can take months to get regular again and it can take a year. So from this point they are telling me get back to us in 7 months of trying


----------



## pacificlove

Interesting about the military using different amount.. I didn't know that...

J, congratulations to hubby on scoring that job :) told you something better would come along ;)
Good point on the other pollutants. Complainers will always find something to complain about, if it isn't slugs it would be the noise, or traffic, or... Many people here heat with wood during the winter (sinve it's so much greener!?) Yet they complain about having to cut trees down and the smoke some fireplaces make. No winning on this island. Honestly I have never lived in a place where people are so much into their neighbors business as here...

Mrs G, I do believe that what they are allowed to shoot here is quite restricted, not that I understand much about what they write about shooting different ammo on their website. They could be talking about quantum physics for all I know. :haha: 
I am glad I can run this past you and j! 
Apparently the environmental testing they have done here has all been in the clear.

Dobs, I doubt the goats would pick up any shells or whatever you call it. The concern would be whatever leaks into the environment over time that the goats then consumed during their visit. Even if they did, I think my bigger concern is any hidden lead in my own home from the 50's....

As for ribs, they feel better when sitting up on the couch during the day, dreading the tossing and turning during night time now. I might try taping them if I don't get any improvement.


----------



## DobbyForever

And not seven months. Seven months of actual trying. Which doesn't work for me because a- I don't want seven months of hell again and neither does so and even if I did b- I'm not tenure and I'm not losing a third job to being pregnant and due during the school year.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love fresh off the boat

"I don't want to run our house like a business... I like that they need me to. I don't want a stranger taking care of my family. I want to be the one taking care of them, and then resenting them for not appreciating it." :rofl: that was so my mom


----------



## claireybell

Dobs cuuuute family pics there <3 & have to agree with Gigs, your boobs look fab!! :)

MrsG i wouldnt worry too much at this stage as still loads of time for them to move about in there.. but if a planned csection is needed it will be fine, i can say that planned csections are lovely compared to ones when your labour with them! I know after experiencing both, i know id prefer a planned csection than labour lol! They are more relaxed & the healing after is quicker i think :thumbup: i was up the next morning & minimal pain. Very common that one twin is more greedy bigger than the other hehee!! Yay for impending Mat leave woohoo!!!

Stills that def a line on that last test :) eeee!!! Ive always thought any pee's after fmu are better aswell, my fmu pee never really gave me very much in a test! 

J thats great news on hubs new job, congrats :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs can't you just say you've tried for 7 months? I wonder if it's a progersterone issue. Did they ever check that? The only thing that sucks is I'm sure they'd want SO to do some tests, and my guess is he wouldn't be up for that...or would he?

Good luck with the sleep PL!

Oh and Skin Wars is a body painting competition. Hubs usually hates the shows I like but he was getting into this one :haha: Also, we really enjoy Fresh Off The Boat but we haven't been watching as diligently this season. I think we're like 5 episodes behind. Hubs loves the Huangsgiving episode.


----------



## claireybell

A family friend of of ours she had no problem falling pregnant but always seemed to miscarry at early stages (always before 20wks) after a silly amt of mc's they finally checked her blood & it turned out her blood was more sticky & thicker & it was preventing free flowing blood to & from the placenta :( poor girl had so many losses but pushed to be seen by a specialist, think she was given Asprin & something else to take & her last pg was fine, now has a 4yr old son :) sometimes it can be something so simple that our bodies need help with <3


----------



## DobbyForever

They checked. Prog came back perfect every time. SO would not be ok with testing. And I don't think it is him, he's knocked me up twice. 

Agreed pl hope you don't toss too much/get a pain free night's rest

Interesting concept for skin wars. I'm a sucker for contest shows haha


----------



## gigglebox

Dude. Check it out if you have netflix. I also tried to watch "Steampunk'd" but i wasn't impressed. I only watched one episode though....my philosophy is "don't knock it 'til you try it twice" so if episode two doesn't grab me, i'll let it go.


----------



## campn

Dobby your brothers are completely adorable! How old are they!? You've awesome genes in your family! We need to get you preggers asap!!

Speaking of tv shows, sister wives is on Hulu! Now I get to binge watch while silently judging! :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn right?! I can't get over how handsome my bros are. My older brother was a stud in high school, but his auto immune thing totally effed with him and then the meds and his depression. So he lost his confidence :(. He reminds me a lot of Kevin Hart. But my mom always looks at us when we gather for family stuff and says the world is lucky she had so many kids because we are all good looking. Or she'll claim them as her genes because she's the common thread among her four good looking kids haha.

They're 18 now. Those pics were mostly when they were around 10ish. This was their middle school graduation 6 years ago. So sharp. That was my first post pregnancy pooch moment. I was unamused. Each preg that pooch gets bigger and harder to lose ><

And lol I love watching sister wives and judging. After the scandal it just wasn't as interesting. The drama got like tooooo serious, you know? Lol

And gigs mine is you get 5 minutes to get my attention or I'm changing it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs ive seen that skin wars on Netflix, but i havent tried it. What is fresh of the boat?

Dobs. You may hate me for what im going to say but i can only wait so long for J to give a tough love speech. :haha: it DOES take time. Ever wandered over to the LTTC boards? Woman on there recently got a bfp after 3 YEARS of ttc. Look at J, shes going strong after 2+ years and honesty shes one of the reasons i refuse to be negative if my cycles dont pan out. I know how you feel about your body being broken some how after the twins. I have it in my head that every other baby for me WILL be a loss. I know its hard hun and i wish the losses didnt happen to you or that it wasnt so complicated with your SO. But everyone on here can see how bad you want this even when you say you dont.we all know how hopeful you are even when you think your odds arent high. Its been a year since your twins. Go back to your dr and tell them its been a year and nothing, tell them you've been trying and want to verify that theres still nothing wrong. Then you need to have a come to Jesus talk with SO. Get him to compromise. I got my dh to agree to only on o day. That could take a million cycles but its still trying.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, did you take another test yet?

You knew I would ask...


----------



## StillPraying

Bwahahahaha you know me gigs. I definitely did. More of the "is something there? Haze" The line i got this am was fmu so ill try again tomorrow morning. I went to the dollar store today and cracked up that hpts are next to home Marijuana tests :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! I saw that too! What a time to be alive!


----------



## StillPraying

Also to add to my frer boycotting, a box of 2 frer is 21.99 at Walgreens :shock:


----------



## gigglebox

WHHHAAAA?! Dude, it's $13 at our walmart for a three pack! Kmart over charges too, but i think it's 12-13 for 2. 20+ is outrageous!

I think the most i've paid was $19 for a 3 pk, and only because it was the old style.


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah i think theyre cheaper at Walmart but seriously, 20 + is ridiculous. You can't find any of the old style. I used to love answer brand but i cant find them anywhere either.


----------



## StillPraying

Even the blue dye Walgreens is 16+. Ugh. I dislike southern CA.
 



Attached Files:







20161021_212259_opt.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Walgreens and cvs are insanely expensively for hpts. It's the same up here in NorCal as well


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I don't hate you. it's just hard because as much as I share, I can't really express everything I think and feel. Yes, I love kids and I was raised in a way that I am very nurturing and motherly. My mom and I always get that feedback from principals that we interact with kids in a way that can't be taught. But that does not change that I don't want to try, I don't want any more doctors visits, I don't want to keep talking about it with SO. My coworker, the other destined to be a mom but has PCOS and endo and advanced maternal age, officially decided to stop ttc permanently a few months ago. Sometimes life just screws you over and you move on. I will be just as happy and fulfilled being cool auntie when my brothers have kids.


----------



## StillPraying

I understand wanting to give up the stress of it. Just maybe consider ntnp, and see if your SO can do the same. No opks, no temping, just let it all go. I'm only worried that if you give it up completely you'll regret it some day:) and you're right, sometimes it just doesn't work out as it should. Look at all of the crackheads and government parasites who shouldn't have children but do. If things were how they should be you'd have several kiddos and I'd still be prego right now.


----------



## wookie130

Still, I think you're pregnant. Did you know that the purple and white dollar store test you posted on CDTP is actually a 50 miU test? You won't get anything on that test at all unless you've got at LEAST 50 miU of hcg in your urine. It looked pinkish to me too, and not gray like an evap...


----------



## gigglebox

Well said Still. "Government parasites" made me laugh. It's so true though, sadly fertility has no moral code. 

I am excited to see your test this morning!


----------



## TexasRider

soooo..... Huge temp rise this am. Took it twice cause I didn't believe it. This happened last month around 11dpo and I still got AF so we shall see what happens....

Still- agree. The Wally cheapies suck cause they aren't as sensitive. FRER are high at cvs and Walgreens here too. Sometimes it's hard to get tests at our Walmart cause they suck and run out and don't order right. Either that or we have a ton of government parasites having babies. Probably a bit of both.... There is quite a bit of "have more babies get more food stamps and free housing and stuff" people in our town. I'm talking 25 year olds havin like 4 kids already with 3-4 baby daddies. It's awful:...


----------



## DobbyForever

No tests this morning/this weekend. AF due tomorrow (although based on temp today she won't come until Monday). If she was coming on schedule tomorrow then it would have dropped today, but my four 13 day lps I didn't drop until 13/14dpo usually 13. Spotting due tonight though. It likes to make me think I have a chance then show up right before bed.

Or the high temp is sick lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7456.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7457.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7458.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Still ntnp would be the way to go if I didn't have crippling anxiety. Look how much temping and opking and testing I did this cycle as soon as SO said btw I didn't Dr snipped yet. I'd need like daily therapy

All of my cousins are gov parasites as you know. Most of my students are as well. I honestly have to remind myself sometimes that it's not then but their parents' doing.

Tex really hoping this isn't a chart tease again


----------



## gigglebox

I'm useless with the charts. What am I looking at there dobs? Are these just cycles that are similar to your current one? 

Agreed, I hope af isn't being a tease, Tex. That said, if she is, I really hope you have any amazingly amazing cruise! Know that I am jealous! I think hubs and I need to start saving for some sort of all inclusive resort vacation. Anyone know how much those run?

OMG LOL I totally just read my own ticker as "baby is the size of a butt hole" ahahhahahahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## gigglebox

BTW dobbles, I uploaded the video to my ducky youtube :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Still can't wait to see another test!!

Dogs and Texas FX.. so envious of your cruise Texs! 

J where is your test!!!

Gigs from Canada anywhere from 1000-2000 per person, i would guess its less for you guys? We actually have a 900 credit to use for travel south that needs to be used before the end of June, racking my brain with how to do this lol. When can you travel with your infant?


----------



## DobbyForever

We like to do cruises with NCL because they do freestyle cruising so you can eat whenever. They always have a 24/7 place, a buffet, and several restaurants. The restaurants are either formal sit down of a certain type of food or you can pay for more dressy casual restaurants. Tips are included in your daily service charge so you just keep ordering and don't have to worry about tipping people. They also have other pay for it stuff, but they have a lot of free gimmicky events. As long as you have a strong will to say no, they can be fun and usually get a free drink or little trinket from each. Each port they have shops you can go to to get free charms. And of course you can book the excursions through the ship or on your own. But I know a lot of people who just pay for the cruise and enjoy amenities or free things and have just as much fun. They now have a real time app where you can view your bill in real time so you don't lose track. One vk I went in with a 2k budget and walked out closer to 5k. I was hammered the whole time and not paying attention hahaha.

The Bahamas ones are short and sail out of the east coast, but if you go off season they can be really affordable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Re my charts the first was it overlayed with my all of my13 day lps to show that having a high temp today means nothing lol

The second was overlayed with my most recent regular length lp of 12 charts to show that if Af was scheduled to show up on time tomorrow it should have dipped today

And the third was overlayed to my bfp chart just to toss that into the mix.

I'm not feeling sick now that I am up and about so I'm ruling out being ill as the cause of high temp this morning


----------



## JLM73

:boat:*Tex* I'm still hoping you are sooooo knocked up and will enjoy your cruise but not the drinks:haha:

*Still* i vote 1 you post your fmu test AND take a smu cheapie hehe. I think you are the last dpo here? ?
Also thx for mentioning me in your Dobby advice:flower:

*Dob Dob* i think you need a come to Jesus talk with SO about ntnp, SERIOUSLY! as in you 2 may do your thing whenever, and he is NOT allowed to pull out! :gun:

I know you have anxiety and stress and feel broken, but F giving up. ..I've watched month after month as you hope and make effort despite when your SO waivers and keeps you in limbo, and when he says NO, but then for whatever reason gives you the :spermy: in a carefree moment, or :drunk: Whatever. .. you are sooooo excited and hopeful again. 
Obviously having a baby with SO is your dreeeaam!
So why slam the door on what YOU want and deserve in life, as well as what your fam annnnd SO would no doubt be thrilled with later? ?
28 cycles looking at 29 coming SUX ASS and is crushing, but i just accept the challenge and make quitting NOT an option! It, all end, full stop NOT an option! 
I haven't ever heard you try other things except preseed. ..perhaps try some herbal help (not weed lol)
Soy, Cohosh, daily low dose aspirin after af to help implant, some of those pineapple diets:shrug:
I just know i am a stubborn B*, and so are you!
I recall when you are ready to put SO on the CURB if he didn't get inboard ttc:haha:
So try anything but giving up!! You are still so young for that, and if you and SO part ways in the future? ? You are really gonna resent giving up this achievable goal. ..it IS achievable for you still, as anatomically and hormonally you are GTG:thumbup:
So perhaps aim for things that improve lining quality, or implant, I think that's the key for you babe:hugs:

*Gigs* :blush:your ticket makes me wanna eat your baby. ...but not if it's a butthole:rofl:

I am allll out of tests but gonna small to $tree when hubs leaves for his new school mtg at 3...
Can anyone tell mevif $ tree white case or pink case is better?? They both say assured!?
Here it looks like they are simply discontinuing the white ones, as there are alot more pink cassettes on shelf? ?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg! Gigggggs! I love it! Putting my specific reaction in a spoiler for those who have not watched yet

Spoiler
Loved the egg idea, and lol at your SIL. That would be my reaction. Like you want me to open this whhhhy? I'm letting someone else open theirs first lol. So cute! And I loooove his mom's reaction! And of course the little beanie at the end. Very cute and well played there. Hats off to you. I also liked the music. I feel like people make their music so loud or the focus in videos, but yours was really subtle and complimented the video in just the right ways.


----------



## DobbyForever

I want to make it clear that SO wants what I want. That's where we left things. I told him to go get snipped. This isn't coming from him. The truth is I have a happy, fulfilled life as is. A kid would be great but I'm not going to be heartbroken not having one. I grew up defining myself to people as a mom without a kid, but that's just not how I see myself anymore. Which is why ntnp would be perfect. If it happens then it happens, if not I won't be upset. But ntnp is not an option. The only way I could ntnp is if SO lied to me and said he got snipped but never did. Otherwise I'll stress myself into depression again.

And lol about the butthole thing and j eating the baby not the butthole. Priceless.


----------



## DobbyForever

Getting pregnant is like getting a raise right now. Sure, more money is cool and would make life better. But I'm perfectly fine with the amount of money I make right now, and I could be happy with it for the rest of my life. If that makes sense. Lol.

I had these thoughts about a year ago with my therapist, and she said not to make any decisions while I was massively depressed. We circled back to it now that I'm feeling good about life, and this is what I honestly truly feel with all the anxiety, depression, codependency, abandonment issues not on the forefront of my decision making.

I am 27, so if I change my mind in the next ten years I will make it happen. Promise.


----------



## JLM73

Oh and just FYI for no real reason I opened up the box for the Dollar Tree White cassette test the other day because I noticed there was a lot of writing inside the box I was pretty impressed how detailed they are with the scientific process of how a Dollar Tree test work this is on the shirt brand. It also mentions that the white cassette is 25 Mi you and advises to take it the first day after your missed. Even though the outside of the box says from the day of your expected period


----------



## DobbyForever

J I just noticed that, too! I was going to crack open the vq box to see what it said on the inside but I was too lazy lol.


----------



## gigglebox

that "from the first day of your missed period" is such tricky wording...they don't really make it obvious that they mean that day AFTER the day you expect your period to start. Sneaky sneaky!

Dobs, thank you! You just reminded me, I have to put a creative commons license quote in the description box about the music (def forgot to do that)...not sure how I'll find that song again :-k but it's from the youtube music library. That thing is super convenient. 

and LOL J at your donut vs. butt hole. hahahhaha


----------



## StillPraying

I'm sorry but I can hardly breathe over baby vs butthole right meow :rofl: oh laaaawwd ahahahaha


----------



## StillPraying

Oh and I did 2 clinical guards this am. One with fmu at like 4 am when dd2 woke up, and then one at 830 when I finally woke up. :bfn:

Gigs I wanna see the video!!


----------



## JLM73

Lol on the oh lawwwd ! Said alot down south
*Future* Hubs is still sitting on his beee hind instead of heading out, grrr, :shhh:i totally snagged a $ from his wallet to get a $ hpt hehe. 

*Dobs*gotcha on how you feel now, and awesome you are in a positive mind frame
On a diff note, cuz I'm nosey lol, i assume you still plan to be with SO in ten years, so IF you change your mind, what do you plan to do about ttc?
Vasecs can be reversed, IF enough tub is left to rejoin, but he doesn't strike me as the type to get a reversal once done, and from what i read best chances are immed after reversal, as scarring can potentially block up the tunnel again:(
I dated a guy willing to do one for me but because of the iffiness of whether or not it would work , so I opted not to stay in their relationship.:shrug:
It was more important to me to not close doors on kids in the future. ...well in general in life lol. I don't like being limited as to what i can do with, nor the direction i can take my life path later. 
Would you consider adopting then? Would SO be ok adopting? You do seem a mom type as a teacher and in general, so I'm sure you'd be great, whether yours bio or not:thumbup:

*Still* sorry about the bfn, but you still have time. 
Are your cheapies supposed to be 10miu??
That's the only ones I've ordered, and truth be told, i don't believe it anymore as I've seen waay too many ladies get obvi bfps on other 25miu tests and the cheapies are still barely there:growl:


----------



## StillPraying

J hurry up and buy a test! Yeah supposedly these are 20 Miu. I feel like I see a haze but they're so tiny it's hard to really ogle them correctly. If this cycle doesn't pan out I'm definitely going back to wondfo. I just like them better. They're hazy but big enough to analyze. I had to talk myself out of buying a frer today when I walked my girls to the mini store....so tempting though. Boycotting. Boycotting. Boycotting!


----------



## DobbyForever

Basically ttc is turning me into Rachel from the girl on the train


----------



## gigglebox

I totally boycotted frer...then caved the next month :dohh: i never got flase positives on wondfo. Don't know what a positive looks like though...but i hear good things. I like frer for progression but they're hard to trust for early detection now. I've def seen the squinty lines on them the months i wasn't pregnant. Never got it on the old style. 

Still i'll send you a link :)


----------



## DobbyForever

If I decide to have kids I would break up with SO.

J can't wait for your next test!

Still I like Wally so hoping the new tests just aren't as good and that line comes back

I'm so sleepy. Think I am getting some AF cramps but no bleeding yet. Usually starts around 6 though it 8. Once it waited until 10 right as I was going to hed


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg charts like mine is ridiculous

Pretty much 45-45 for post o temp and intercourse pattern

Actually skewed towards pregnancy for O day, intercourse, and post o temp 

But just bd pattern is 28%
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7466.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_7467.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I loved the video omg!! 

J where are you with le test? 

Dobbles just waiting for you to relax like haha F U beyatch I have arrived!!! Sorry. I'm on cold medicine. 

In other news I have a positive opk?? I did one to use as a marker for my hazzes on this cheapy...but it's positive???? It dried even darker. WTH. The pic is of the tests still wet at 5 minute mark.
 



Attached Files:







20161022_133915_opt.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting. I do her positive/strong opks right before AF. What I found is if you do them consistently and they progressive get darker those tend to turn out to be bfps than women whose just reared up positive one day. But there's nothing scientific here. That Wally line was so clear. What dpo are you again?


----------



## StillPraying

Based on darkest opk I'm 11dpo, based on O pains I'm 10dpo. I stopped taking them before so I have no clue what they were looking like before. I just took the one cuz i figured id get a faint enough line to use as a marker. I'm thinking of finding a ruse to go to Walmart: wink:


----------



## DobbyForever

Do it! I'm going to Target once I am done with these chores. My concern is I will go and get back and start spotting right on time or that I really Oed a day later and was out before I was ever in


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, ladies! I have my fingers crossed for you all J, Dobs, Tex, and Still (sorry if I'm forgetting anyone waiting on a BFP). It's about time we had some more BFPs around here!

I'm waiting on O. I'm on injectible meds this cycle, so lots of shots. And it is sooo expensive. I really hope this works, cause I don't think we'll be able to afford much more of this. My insurance just laughs at covering anything fertility-related.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm still in shock that we have babies on this thread. Time has really just flown on by. Michelle I hope the mess do the trick right away! Did they say when you may O?


----------



## StillPraying

That's awful that insurance won't cover fertility expenses!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still did you go to Walmart? I went to target :p


----------



## StillPraying

I went to the grocery store and totally caved lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes!!! I adore you.


----------



## DobbyForever

I really have to pee but it's only been about an hour and I had a tall glass of water


----------



## StillPraying

I think I'm gonna wait for the morning....idk if I can take another bfn today lol


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* :af::af:!!!!

*Still* the opk look very close, but just shy of equal, so i agree worth Dobster....see if it gets darker tomoro lol. ...I'm the mad scientist. ..and curious
Oh and i absolutely see pink on that hpt riggght under the opk test line

Gahhhhh! 2.5 hrssss of my life couponing at grocery! ! Went to $ store first to snag two tests before hubby manage to catch me at the grocery store in case he got done early with his meeting...
Well I rode my bike to the store and by the time I got done with all the great deals and coupon matching I literally had three times as much stuff as my bike could possibly carry!
I ended up having to call hubby and tell him I needed him to bring the car so he could load up the trunk and it was already dark so of course we loaded up the bike as well so I didn't have to ride back home because I don't have a bike light here nor does the sidewalk continue all the way from the store to the house:roll:
So here it is 8:15 o'clock and I am just starting the dinner I was supposed to start at 5 I am such a slacker B* today on dinner lol and we rolled out of bed late so I didn't even get breakfast on the table until noon which was eggs benedict...
Was pretty proud for making that and yesterday French toast from scratch which was awesomeness!
Last night before the concert was spring rolls in the rice wrapper which is the gooey white thing if none of you know what I mean not the fried ones and teriyaki chicken with rice and veggies that was amazing as well.:smug:
So I have really outdone myself the last couple days until this moment.... just as we put the groceries away I realize I forgot in my two-and-a-half-hour shopping trip to get one red pepper and onions to go with the brats sausages I'm making tonight:dohh:
So of course my generous husband said he would run to the store and get them for me and I thought perfect I can run and use one of my dollar test without him knowing !! Then :dohh: moment number two of stupidity I realized that I left my coupon holder in his car which also has the two-test I stowed away so he would not see them gahhhhh :brat:
Now I have to wait for him to come back before I can actually sneak off to the bathroom to take one grrrr
It should have only taken him five minutes to run there and back but the problem is I did so well shopping with coupons that we earned $0.20 off per gallon gas so now he's running to the gas station instead of coming right back home:roll:
I literally have been holding my pee 4/7 hours now and only paid half of my bladder out at about 5 o'clock absolutely no fluid since this morning.
I'm hoping the test will show something better than that faint pink Haze I saw yesterday...

Anywho I'll take it as soon as he gets back which hopefully will be in the next 30 minutes but just wanted to share my drama as well as my success as well as my secret to getting concentrated pee without killing yourself with a full bladder all day :rofl:
I figure if I held it for 3 hours and only let half of it out and kept the rest in then the remaining four hours with no fluids for a total of 7 hours should equals and pretty concentrated pee.... in mad scientist thinking anyway lol


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I need a reality check I keep shoving tp up my hee (Thai for vag) to check for spotting and it's bone dry and uncomfortable lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg J you are hilarious. I love your stories. You are making me hungry and I also forgot to buy food for dinner. Because I wanted to get the frers from target since they half the price of grocery store and have the $3 coupon so I got 4 for $12. But then I was too tired to go to the store so I just bought bacon and coffee from target since I have eggs. Totally forgot about dinner. Oops.

Anywho can't wait to see your test!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobbles you're going to scratch yourself and cause some spotting lol

J lmao. Woman you really should have your own show. Well I shall await not so patiently.

Opinions: How long of a hold is a good hold?


----------



## DobbyForever

I think I did that once :rofl: I don't push hard or too far in but yeah. Been cramping a lot for a minute so probably about to waste $4

Depends how much you had to drink. 2-3 hours is solid to me but I pee in and check concentration before opening a test. Bout to do that now at about 1.5 hold. I should wait but I really have to pee


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf guys? I come back from class, there are not one but THREE of you teasing about testing, now two hours of inactivity and no tests for me to ogle?!

Fore shame.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* i have a hall pass, hubby all up in my biz lol
Surprisingly, he only asked last night when we try again, and i said a couple weeks, he never asked if i tested st all this time!!?? Lol
I still have a faaaaint pink line on the $ tree
Per FF the hag should be here, but :af: so far!
Yay, by my count tho, she has alllll day tomorrow. ..
Someone pass me the ":witch: Away"!
I only posted the closed case pic to show how far test is from control. ...gotta run! He's comin :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-22 22.17.22.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 26









2016-10-22 22.22.08.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 20









2016-10-22 22.20.11.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 17









2016-10-22 22.18.46.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## gigglebox

I totally see it J! Especially in the last photo. Fx this isn't another case of the vanishing line! 

Thank you for placating me :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry SO wanted to cuddle. More glare indent issues. Unamused
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7493.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 11









IMG_7496.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

J I see ALL of them!!!! Holy cow!!! What's the next test plan?


----------



## FutureMrs

I see it to J!!! Fx for you love!

Ladies with doppler, when did you first hear the hb? I'm still debating buying one, we won't have another ultrasound until 20 weeks (atleast I think?) and because I've been feeling so good I feel like I need reassurance lol. That being said there's so many other things I could buy for $70.00!


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, I have an appt tomorrow to check follicle growth, so we'll see


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

*Future* i have a basic hand held doppler, same price range, and i found DSs HB at 10 weeks, just took about 15 mins laying still, and it was low IN the pelvis, but galloping away. ..i loved it!

*Dobs* I'm still broke, but gonna scrounge some change for a couple wallys if i can. :shrug:
Def no frer money, and I'll save any $ of that amount for a digi weeks pack if i still see lines in the next few days. 
Hubs takes me back to my place tomoro (Sun),so i can have my visit time with DS:dance:
Soo hopefully lines get darrrrrker and if so ill tell DH next week. ...since he got the job and since his payday is my bday-Nov1 .
I was supposed to be born on Halloween, but my bat $hit mom thought it was a bad omen and refused to deliver me until the next day-Nov 1st - all Saints day :rofl:
She was in labor alll day and night Halloween, but i was transverse so no way i could come out the vajay! 
She told the doc NO csect till the next morning :saywhat:
Way to risk my life holding off the anti Christ mom:rofl:

Anyhoo, here's my receipts from my loooong couponing tonight. Spent $64.80, SAVED 52.22!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20161022_224429-1.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 2









20161022_224429-2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StillPraying

Oooommmmggg j!!!!!! I totally see that one without even squinting! OMG omg omg!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Still* i sure hope so! ?
I really really am, but def Not getting excited as i really haven't passed my af window, and even tho my temps the last 3 days have stayed level, i have had a CRAZY:WACKO: up till now:shrug:
So I am trying not too get to excited yet, Lord knows in these 28 cycles of 100% dedicated, try anything and everything ttc, i have had lines then they faded away so just HOPING[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Can't wait to see your next test cuz i absolutely see your pink test line! !!


----------



## DobbyForever

I think my o date is off. I have no spotting whatsoever. The closest thing I have to cramps is gas. But since I have no spotting at all I have to think my o is off.

Aug cycle - spotted 11 and 12 dpo with af on 13
Jul, June, and May cycles- spotting 12 and 13 dpo with af 14
April/may cycle - spotting 10 dpo and 12 dpo with af 13
March cycle- spotting 11 and 12 dpo with af 13
Feb cycle- spotting 10 and 11 with af 12
Jan possibly anovulatory with spotting "12dpo" and af 13
Dec/ was spotting 12 and 13 with af 14
Dec also possible anovulatory with spotting the day before period
Oct spotting 11 and 12 with af on 13 (first full cycle after twins)
Pattern before that was spotting cd 12 with af 13.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle hoping all goes well tomorrow!

And j that would be so cute to announce then! Like hey I got a present for you even though it's my birthday


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies - sorry selfish post! I haven't been able to get on here in like a week so lots to catch up on!

I'm here to announce the birth of my beautiful Ella Louise, born at 4:44am on Tuesday 18th, weighing 7lb 7oz, she is absolutely beautiful and I'm so over the moon!

We both had a rough time, gas & air natural delievery, but she had a 'true knot' in her cord and came out blue and not breathing so was whisked away into intensive care, there have been lots of tears this week, one step forward and two back it felt like, but we're thinking (hoping) she's comig home today! I lost a lot of blood (retained placenta) I went to the loo 24hoirs after having her and pushed out something they say was almsot the size of another baby, after a biopsy it was the rest of my placenta, 2 points off a blood transfusion but taking iron tablets and trying to keep strong so can get my girl home! 

Please keep everything crossed for me today, it's 7am and the consultants will let me know by midday they're decision on getting my girl home! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Keeps! Sending so many hugs! I am glad that you and Ella are on the mend. I will keep everything crossed she gets to come home today. You are definitely strong. Hugs. She is absolutely precious!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Such a peaceful sleeper awww


----------



## wookie130

Keeps, I KNEW you had that baby...you were just too quiet! Congratulations to you, and to your girls on your new addition! She's just too gorgeous, seriously! Sounds like it was a rough labor and delivery...the cord knot is scary, as is the retained placenta. I consider you both very fortunate, really. I pray you're both able to come home today, and get some good snuggling/bonding/nursing/rocking/cuddling time, and that your girls can love her up too!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Keeps Congratulations shes a beaut <3 <3 i also had a feeling that you had her because of the quiet-ness :) well done you on natural delivery, big hugs to you & baby girl & hoping she does come home today! How scary with that cord knot :shock: but glad shes doing loads better :hugs: How could they of missed that massive part of placenta?? Was it not checked thoroughly after delivery?! Rest up & keep your strength my lovely xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I am officially done testing. I'm just going to wait AF out. Still no spotting. No cramping. Temp did drop .3 so it may be on it's way down, but it is still way above cover at 98.3. I thought I saw something on this am's test and it shows up faint on my lavender paper, but when I hold it up to the light there is nothing. Attached my chart three unedited pics all within 5-7m.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7541.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG_7542.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 17









IMG_7543.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

*Keeps *YAY:wohoo::dance: Soooo glad you and lil Ella are doing well! And oooh a true know!! Scary!- someone was doing flips in there early on :haha:
DS had a double nuchal cord ( twice round his throat) and bottomed to 40's HR as soon as I started to push!! =emerg c-set with much blood loss= NOT fun nor a good memory. But we were fine as you and lil Princess Ella!
How do hier sister's like her??? They must be oohing and ahhing all over her with future plans lol!
I knew you must have had her as well, just was worried not hearing from you Pretty lady!
CONGRATS!!!

*Dobs* I STILLL see that line wtf????
Your temp is still much higher than mine even with the drop, so I am still rootin for ya!:friends:

I did manage to sneak a test on the last $tree today and TOTALLY left it hidden behind a box in the kitchen at DHs house :dohh:
He never cooks so he won't find it but grrrr....now I can't inspect it better than the zillion pics I photo burst this a.m.
I still see the same type very faint pink line as ystrdy, and my temp went up a wee, - I'm thrilled it's leveled out after the craziness...
Going to go sift thru all those pics and hope 1 caught the fainnnt line in the ugly kitchen light:roll:
ALSO I am going to add my OWN CHs on my chart now- FF won't give them to me at all no matter what setting , and I just checked back 8 cycles and my coverline has always been between 97.2 to 97.4 per FF, so I am going to set my cover line at 97.3=right in btwn, and move O day to cd 11, which was where the temp dipped, then had the huge rise the next day ....so FF:finger:

Oh! and DH agreed to take me to wally to get 2 88 centers :happydance:


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Keeps!!!! Your birth sounds so scary though!! I'm glad mama and baby are on the mend!

Dobs I see a line? Do you IRL?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg j I love your emoji use truly an art pics pleeeeease

I really don't know. I lined them up and the line is in the same spot both times. I only used natural sunlight. Two different rooms though. The line looks obvious but I don't really see it irl. So is up so gtg


----------



## StillPraying

Keeps :cloudnine: she is exquisite! So glad you made it through a rough birth! Will be praying for miss Ella to be able to go home. Have your other girls met her yet?? 

Dobs I see the line in both pics? 

J hopefully fixing the chart yourself will help? Can't wait for your wally tests! 

Not much for me. My opk is still dark (weird). I have a darker haze today but still no obvious line.


----------



## JLM73

*Still* what miu are your cheapies?


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Keeps!!!! Your birth sounds so scary though!! I'm glad mama and baby are on the mend!

Dobs I see a line? Do you IRL?


----------



## FutureMrs

I dunno why my post was done twice? But random question, my boobs feel suddenly smaller then they have felt since getting prego yesterday and today, does that happen? I've lost a couple pounds I'm not sure if that's why? But naturally it makes me worry like everything else lol


----------



## StillPraying

Future when you lose weight you tend to lose it in your butt/boobs first so maybe that's what happened. 

J they say 20 but I really think it's a lie.


----------



## StillPraying

Today's opk and test :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







20161023_093202_opt.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## FutureMrs

Totally seeing a line on the hcg test still! Yea hopefully, I mean I have no reason to believe any things wrong but I worry about everything in life so this is no different.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thank you so much everyone! After a nervy few hours (consultants were running behind) we got the all clear! My baby girls first breath of fresh air!! Couldn't be happier im so in love x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## JLM73

Accidentally deleted the best picture these are the only two that showed anything at all besides the one I deleted have to run literally launching a rocket with DS and hubs
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-23 13.09.08.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 12









2016-10-23 13.06.41.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

J and Still I am still seeing lines!

Keeps holy f* matchy matchy cuteness overload. Yay on bringing Ella home!!!

Future agreed when you lose weight the boobs and ass are the first to go


----------



## StillPraying

Someone stop me from buying wallies or dollar tree. Cuz hubby isn't home but told me I could go to Walmart to buy a wreath and a doormat....uugghh These clinical guards suck for proper obsessing!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm a bad influence so I see nothing wrong with getting a few wallies. I still have like 10 vqs (the latest was bfn).


----------



## JLM73

StillPraying said:


> J they say 20 but I really think it's a lie.

:haha: they must be made by FRER:rofl:
And I um :blush: say that 88 cent each is a steal...so I can't discourage either...hell I'm about to go get 2 myself lol

*Keeper* AHHHH: :cloud9:
What a fashionable gal!! Gorgeous mama made hat, lovely carrier cover, and that dangling pacifier!?
Love love love it


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, congratulations!! What a cute little girl, I am glad to hear you are both on the mend!! Love love love!!

J, I def see a line on the first pic you posted. Fx!!

I saw a couple more lines if only I could remember who's they were... :blush:

Weight loss: boobs and ass go first, but also remember if you are building muscle, it weighs more then fat which is why it may seem that you work work work out, loose inches, but don't loose a lot of weight.

Oh and :sex: Friday evening and Saturday morning gave me af type cramps, hope it's a good sign!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL! Exciting!!! 20 days left! Do you think you'll make it to due day?


----------



## DobbyForever

Just had the sex test and I definitely had a bunch of pink spotting after so looks like FF was off a day and I'm out. Which is annoying because even my skeptic friend said she saw the second faint, pink line this morning


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, could just be an irritated cervix? Fingers crossed!! 

Pretty sure I will make it to the due date, doesn't mean I won't try to make it come earlier :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs have you ever gotten spotting just because of sex? 

PL good luck!!! I'd say cramps are a pretty good sign! 

J did you take a test? 

I went to Walmart and was like okay I'll get 4 but then another fell down so obviously it was meant to be hahaha!


----------



## StillPraying

*I got a line on my cheapie!!!* :shock: gotta go try and get a pic!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol pl you are the one on orders to have good sex, right? Are you ready like NOW or are you hoping for week 38 or week 39?

Maybe. My down there is irritated and burny. We haven't done it in a minute and it wasn't exactly vanilla lol but realistically the .3 dip and the spotting means I'' really 12dpo and everything is on schedule


----------



## StillPraying

There's one on the wally too


----------



## DobbyForever

Still ahhhh I wanna seeeeee

And I have when not preg and I have after sex when preg, but this was like 5 wipes of spotting


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry for shitty pic gonna try to get a better one.
 



Attached Files:







20161023_134402_opt.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 28









20161023_134536_opt.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## FutureMrs

Still your totally preggers!!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Took it out of the case. Of course. It's hard to get a good pic of the clinical guard one it's so tiny.
 



Attached Files:







20161023_140054.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## TexasRider

Still! I'm pretty sure I see it!!! Fingers crossed it gets darker!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I see it on all three!!!


----------



## JLM73

*STILLLLLL!!!!*:wohoo::happydance::wohoo:

Hope I get the same! I'm just finishing a FIVE hour hold NO drinks....reminds me OH SH*T left 2 sodas in the freezer:shock: back in a bit!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I used to put sodas in the fridge to cool them quickly but then I forget and they explode everywhere haha


----------



## DobbyForever

I stacked my line this morning against my twins bfp. It's not anywhere as thick so idk what it was but it was not a line
  



Attached Files:







IMG_7576.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* If you look at your pics your control lines are diff thickness as well
I find that in ALOT of frer that some have nice thick lines with darker controls, other thin lines and thin controls....they suck for consistency in manuf.!

I *THINK* I also see a line on my wally....well, no I DEF see it, but it's faint, but I'll take it over vanishing lines!!
I just photos burst like 100 pics in diff distances, with falsh without etc, at the 3 min mark and the 5 min mark, gonna get some later when dry as well....let me go crop and compare ...again! lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I didn't notice that lol

But I love that strategy. I do it especially in the morning with my fmu test so I can crawl back into bed and do all my cropping and checking in bed hehe. Can't wait to see yours J!


----------



## StillPraying

Lines also get thicker the older the test I think. Mine from Luke looks darker and thicker than the recent frers I've attempted. Idk starting to feel frer is almost as bad as blue dye.


----------



## DobbyForever

Stilll when are we getting a digital?


----------



## StillPraying

Not till halloween


----------



## DobbyForever

But but buttttt ok :(


----------



## JLM73

Bnb giving me a hassle even tho i KNOW these pics are cropped small enuff grrr :growlmad:


----------



## Breeaa

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Hello ladies - sorry selfish post! I haven't been able to get on here in like a week so lots to catch up on!
> 
> I'm here to announce the birth of my beautiful Ella Louise, born at 4:44am on Tuesday 18th, weighing 7lb 7oz, she is absolutely beautiful and I'm so over the moon!
> 
> We both had a rough time, gas & air natural delievery, but she had a 'true knot' in her cord and came out blue and not breathing so was whisked away into intensive care, there have been lots of tears this week, one step forward and two back it felt like, but we're thinking (hoping) she's comig home today! I lost a lot of blood (retained placenta) I went to the loo 24hoirs after having her and pushed out something they say was almsot the size of another baby, after a biopsy it was the rest of my placenta, 2 points off a blood transfusion but taking iron tablets and trying to keep strong so can get my girl home!
> 
> Please keep everything crossed for me today, it's 7am and the consultants will let me know by midday they're decision on getting my girl home! X


Keeps, congrats on the beauty!!!! How scary that's must've been but I'm glad both of you are alright. Hugs!!


----------



## DobbyForever

J that's lame. Sometimes I get around that by taking a screenshot but it is less quality 

Brreeeeeee <3

Afm spotting has completely stopped. Nothing on the pad I put on 4.5 hours ago, nothing when I wipe, and nothing when I push in a little...


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs. You are going to scratch yourself lol I don't wanna do a digi and see not pregnant:nope:

J I use countdown to pregnancys photo resizer:thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Stills i can soooo see them lines & Dobby yours aswell!! I have to say just like J did - line thickness is the same!! :) 

J when you re peeing?? I can see fainty lines on your aswell! Bring on the pee concentrate lol

Future hey!! My boobs are always first to lose weight & look abit floppy.. im sure all is completely fine! I didnt notice my boobs suddenly looking pg big until at least 4-5months with both mine & then it seemed to just happen overnight lol! 

Breea hope you & Ailee are doing well :)

Im sat perched in bed doing a nighfeed! Nuala started waking in night twice a night again these past few nights & ive felt it uhh! Cant believe shes 10.5wks already :shock: shes sooooo smiley though hehe!! 

Hope everyone is doing groovy ;)


----------



## claireybell

Dobs stop pushing ye fufu about Lol

Still i think i didnt do a digi to at least 6wks with Riley & not one at all with Nuala.. i really loved peeing on a good ol Clearblue + & seeing 2 bright blue lines haha ahh the lil things :)


----------



## JLM73

*CB* Growth spuurrrrtttt!!
Glad you are doing well tho!

*Dobs* maybe he just knocked the bottom outta ya hotpocket for a bit :shrug:
...not necessarily a BAD thing :bush:

Stillllll trying to uploaddddd- it's BS I upload from my phone direct...gonna try to upload from my laptop now that I fwd the pics to my email and labeled with paint WTF BnB....grrrrr


----------



## JLM73

My my my....how EASILY the same size pics upload from my laptop now
:finger: to BnB lol
Below 3-5 mins ( not sure of order but darkest is 5 min)


----------



## claireybell

Definate lines on those tests aswell J-bird! :thumbup: Are you def 14dpo & not less dpo? Only isnt your LP usually 13 days?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww CB if you can sneak a smiley pic I would looooove it :)

J I still see those lines ugh I am so excited for you!!!! 

And lol ladies I'' not really pushing. Pretty much putting the tp right on the opening and giving the slightest pressure. Not like sticking fingers up in there promise ;$


----------



## StillPraying

J!! OMG omg omg! Take a pic out of case pleaaaase


----------



## JLM73

Lol and these are now uploading again from my phone:roll:
These were taken between 10-15 mins
 



Attached Files:







20161023_191407-1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 21









20161023_191409-1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 18









20161023_191426-1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 13









20161023_191434-1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

*Still* weekdays your plan on testing now if digi is Halloween? 
Also I'm curious. ...is your cheapie strip darker than the wally test?? If not you're prob right about not being 10miu!


----------



## JLM73

*Claire* FF think I'm 15dpo, I def am no less than 14dpo, had verrrrry faint lines ystrdy and poss 12dpo, but today's the first non squinter. 
My vision is sh*t close up now ....I've turned into one of those :jo: who has to hold things at arms length to read :rofl:
I accidentally left my magnifying lens at DHs:dohh: and i use it to inspect EVERY test i take for lines, but this time i don't need it !
Now i just have to hope for stickinesssssss!


----------



## StillPraying

J no my wallys are more obvious than ics. The ics suck and are impossible to take a pic of. Much prefer wondfo. Don't buy clinical guard. Lol


----------



## StillPraying

Tonight's wally [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







20161023_182737_opt.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## gigglebox

Omg!!! All these lines! I see them all over the place. J, i was having trouble when they were in the case but def see them outside of the case. Still, yours looks like my first positive test did! Do you have any frers left? I knkw you're boycotting....they'r e good for progression though...

Dobs i was even seeing a line on your frer. Do you have any pics from you 9dpo with the twins? The one you said was negative?

Keeps! Congratulations! What a beauty. I'm so sorry for the scare, but glad everything seems ok now! Thank you for the pics <3


----------



## JLM73

*STILL*:happydance: sooooo preggers!!! Congrats from me and. ...grrrr i wont say get a frer, but they do show progress well it seems
Everyone hates blue dyes, but i LOVE the color, and still have a faint line on the one from a couple days ago, but its the wally version of frer, like $6 for 2 i think. 
Oh :shhh: the walmart market by me where i got their cheapies today of course has frer, and :shock:
$3 off INSTANT coupons! ?!
I totally snagged one, so i can maybe. ..some day. ...when not pissed at them....perhaps. ...use it on a3 pack:rofl:


----------



## campn

Dobby, what sister wives scandal? That catfish story!? I don't blame her one bit, she's clearly mistreated and feeling so lonely and neglected! I wish it wasab actual guy and ran away with him :p

Keep, omg!! Congratulations!! She is so so beautiful! I'm so sorry you had such a scary experience! Please try to get some rest! 

Still, I see it hun! I really think this is it!


----------



## DobbyForever

J and Still omg!!!! Lines lines!!!

Gigs here is my 9dpo test and 10dpo fmu that I could not see irl until they sat for two days.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7599.JPG
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_7600.JPG
File size: 11 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7601.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_7542.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

J I was hoping you said you snagged a frer pack lol

And yeah catfish. I just felt like it became all about the catfish then all about nothing and got bored lol 

So now I watch toddlers and tiara drama


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* nope! lol I felt pretty :smug: jjust walkin off with a $3 off coup to use at my leisure since frer is being so A-holish with rebates now!
They actually put the $3 off coups on the TWO pack boxes:saywhat:
Why??? they are like $8.98 where they would get more money back putting them on the 3 packs for $12.98!
It occurred to me that since I have seen NO instant coups on frer in over 6 months, perhaps that's something they tell the stores to do when the exp. date gets within a certain window??

*Still* so excited for you! How long do you plan to wait to tell hubby?
Given his comment in you Dr appt about you bleeding and not getn over it" grrr If it were me I'd wait till blaring lines/digi says PREGNANT

I have a zillion ideas of how to tell hubs, but regardless if a sticky bean, I would wait until my bday Nov1, that would be over a week from now...only prob would be how to play off :af: that week :-k
He cares NOT if I have full out AF and would still be all up in the Cherry Kool-Aid so to speak...:sick: o that sounded ewww lol
But considering we did NADA this last 5 days together due to his job stress and crazy schedules, I am surrre he will be after me later this week.
Guess I could blame it on the herbal supps:shrug:

*CB* i :think" you asked about me being 14dpo and only having a 13 dpo LP usually??
Forgot to answer that- yes I am clockwork 13dpo, and the least I could be now is 14dpo, and will be 15dpo in 45 mins :haha:
I need Bean Glue :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Mine didn't dry nearly as dark as *Still's* but I'm glad i can still see it!
The bottom was the 14dpo test, top couple days before
 



Attached Files:







20161023_214319-1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## pacificlove

Omg, I go away for a few hours and I come back to all this line porn!

Still, so preggers!! Congrats :)

J and dobs, I so see lines on these too. Fx they turn darker :)

Dobs, I think baby can come any day now. At 37 weeks, my mw won't stop labor any more and she's willing to help things get started. Since my mom never had labor start on its own (nor did she have bh contractions which I do get lots of) I am ok with helping things get started. ;) Since everything has been by the books for me, my mw does think things will happen naturally for me.

So funny story from this weekend... Since our baby goat (who btw is weaned) is alone right now, because I decided she's too young to get bred, she's screaming for the other goats all day still looking for them a week later. Hubby had the brilliant idea of putting a leash on her and taking her for a walk with the dog when we do chores.... I think my husband is turning into a farmer, a soft hearted one to boot :haha: seriously all his idea!


----------



## StillPraying

Ommmmgggg J if we get to be prego buddies my life will be complete :rofl: 

I'm not sure when I'll tell him but definitely not until I skip AF time frame and get a positive digi. Ill probably grab like an ept or Clearblue in a few days...still really resenting frer for driving me looney.

RANT WARNING:
I'm in Uber clean everything organize everything mode but still under the weather so having to take a Lotta breaks. We still have stuff at the apartment (random boxes of clothes and what not) so I made a trip there tonight and wore myself out haha but anyway, I finally got Luke's things (his little urn and a pretty box that has his ultrasound pics etc)....dh kinda hurt my feelings because I asked him where we should put it, in our room or on one of the decorative shelves in the living room and he looked horrified and said "I definitely dont want it out here (living room) or in our room. it can go in the library room" :cry: It's not Luke's fault he's in a damn box and I don't see how he's anything to hide. It's not like I wanted to dedicate a fucking wall to him or build a shrine!! :cry: I literally just sat down and virtually ran to you guys because I don't want to start a fight with him.


----------



## StillPraying

PL that is the sweetest thing about the baby goat, that's something my dad would do lol she's gonna end up a pet!


----------



## DobbyForever

J it definitely looks darker tonight! I think you can blame it on the shops.

PL hoping things get going naturally! How does someone stop labor? And omg that is so cute about walking the goat! One time we were playing soccer in Portola Valley and this woman let us pet her mini horse that she was walking with her dogs lol


----------



## pacificlove

Still, sorry about the insensitivity of hubby :hugs: just remember people deal with loss in different ways. Especially miss carriages have only recently become a more open topic for women... sounds like your hubby might be uncomfortable to discuss it or even tell people about loosing a child?

As for our baby goat "Vroni" (short version of Veronica), she's definitely a pet. ;) And will be one of our milking goats in 2018.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Still hugs. I am so sorry he was insensitive. I've definitely been on the other side of this (telling SO to get his friend's ashes out of my house/wishing every day he would get rid of the tattoo) and on your side (fighting about where to keep my cat's ashes), so I don't have any non hypocritical advice lol. Just lots of ehugs. Is there a chance he is lashing out because he is hurting and doesn't know how to express it? Like maybe he meant not in here because I don't want the daily reminder of what we lost? Sounds to me like he buried things down deep to move on with life but he didn't actually grieve properly.


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you, now I don't feel completely insane,and it definitely isn't something I want to fight with him about. Idk he's weird about the whole thing. It hurt him pretty bad I know, he was so excited about having a son. But he is a guy, and also not one to show emotion. Maybe it is that he doesn't want to be reminded. I read somewhere that most people don't like to talk about infant/pregnancy loss in fear of bringing up painful feelings for those people, but mothers want to talk about it in fear that their babies will be forgotten. Idk where I will put his things. Maybe on a shelf where I can see it but DH won't likely notice. *sigh* it's a strange emotion to be caught it.


----------



## DobbyForever

That thing you read sounds pretty accurate. I think you should give yourself credit for walking away and not fighting. I forgot that Luke would have been his first son, and while I know he loves his girls I can totally understand him being that much more excited about having another man in the house. Maybe look into jewelry? There are some cute things you can out small amounts if ashes into that don't even look like they hold ashes. Or maybe just something you can have engraved and keep with you. I just hope he sorts through his emotions properly so he can be excited with you this time.


----------



## JLM73

*Still*:shock::trouble: RUDE!!!
ok now that I got that out I think you hit it on the head that most don't like to talk about losing babies/kids...it's the ultiate grief and saddness. Adults we know may die young of disease or something wreckless/accidental, but babies/children just hold such innocense and that feeling of unfairness that they didn't get a chance to ( insert thought here).:hugs:
I also think like *DObs* said, I think he tried to push it aside and avoid grieving, and now is stuck being uncomfortable with anything related to the loss.

I say, find a nice corner, and if there isn't a shelf, hang one, and place your keepsakes there. Somewhere you can pass and smile, or stop to pay tribute.
I also love the idea of the pendants/jewelry that holds a bit of ash.
And if you can hey go all out and make a small garden with his name on the garden stone! They even sell encapsulated stones that are beautifully made for display, and since they are sealed, can be a garden stone. So when you tend your garden, or just sit and watch butterflies flutter by...you can think of him

I think your hub may be easier to speak with about Luke once he knows you are having another. Men def put up walls 

Getn sleepy, off to bed since I am hoping to finally get 8 hrs sleep!


----------



## Aphy

Posting so I can follow the thread. Congrats on all the BFP's!


----------



## claireybell

I cant wait to see all the more tests hehee!!

Ive just checked into a big ol soft play centre so Riley can burn off some energy! Hes been abit much all weekend lol! So im taking advantage of chill time & a sleepy baby & free wifi ha ha!! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8361_zpsldtnpyxd.jpg


----------



## claireybell

Stills, sorry hubs was being insensitive, kinda sounds like exactly how my SO would be aswell! Maybe as like Dobs has said it wasnt meant in an insensitive way :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

CB- Nuala is lovely! There is nothing more perfect than when they are sleeping...they just look so PERFECT!

Still- :hugs: From my own experience as a loss mom, I find that my husband and I handled it very differently. I think to me, I was losing a baby, and losing the chance to be a mother - I mourned the loss of the baby itself, and the hope that it gave my life. It had literally been ripped away from me. The grief was utterly tangible, and time was NOT healing the wound for me at all. Really, the only thing that did, was having my rainbow baby, Hannah. For my husband, while my miscarriages were losses, and he was grieving in his own way, I think sometimes men don't experience it as deeply as we do...the pregnancy wasn't happening to their bodies, the bonding that is experienced through pregnancy doesn't happen to them directly, and they don't truly feel like a father to the life growing within us, as many don't feel the weight of their role until they hold that baby for the first time. I'm sorry he reacted the way he did, but I don't feel that he meant to hurt you deliberately. I think people handle loss differently, and as Luke's mother, you feel an intimacy to the life he led inside of you, and a special relationship with him that no one else understands...not even your husband. You want to honor and remember Luke, even if no one else gets it, or understands that he too was a member of your family. I do think you should just sit your DH down, and explain to him how you feel, and let him know that you feel that YOU are honored by Luke's presence on the mantle as his mother. That is worth putting on display. He was a part of your lives, and as a family, he should be remembered, and not hidden. <3 :hugs: Good luck. I know exactly how you feel.

*Oh...and I think you are well and truly pregnant!* :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, i can't believe you're so close to delivery! Seems like only last week you snuck away to hubby's work to get some boom boom in the truck :haha: i'm still feeling boy...

J, i'm excited to see more tests this morning.

Dobs, your test resembles your 9dpo test to me, but i know it doesn't make sense with your dpo :-k af still staying away?

Keeps, Wookie already said what i always think, in that pregnancies are so abstract for fathers until the baby is physically here, where as mothers are bonded, sometimes before they're even pregnant. Is it also possible your hubby would feel the same way about any ashes, not just Luke's? Maybe he just finds it morbid to have them on display and he's uncomfortable with that aspect of it, not necessarily the loss itself. Hope that made sense...

Future, are you feeling any more movement? I think i felt my first movement/quickening at 13-14 weeks with Des. 

And now my rant...

I've been sleeping like crap for well over a week now and i'm not sure what to do. I wake up several times a night to pee, and enevitably one of those times i'll be awake for over an hour (sometimes up to 3 hours) just trying to get back to sleep. I'm so frustrated and i think it's shortening my fuse during the day when i'm dealing with Des. 

I may try a diffuser of essential oils and see how that goes...but does anyone have other suggestions? The over active bladder situation is the worst. It's not like this during the day though. Maybe laying down is putting additional pressure on my uterus?


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in to say temp dropped to 97.91 so I am out


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs did af show then?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I usually stop drinking by 7 pm which then gets me through most nights without the need to pee. As for the nighttime insomnia, I have a mind numbing game on my phone that usually allows me to pass out after a while.
And yea... The last 8 months have just flown by now! Or so it seems

J, dobs, we need new line porn! Hope the witches have staid away.

Cb, Nuala has already changed so much!! So adorable :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I haven't gotten out of bed yet lol I like to lay around for a bit. She usually either shows overnight or full force mid work day


----------



## gigglebox

:( doesn't af have the worst timing?! I mean i guess there's no welcome time to start bleeding but in the middle of a Monday sounds pretty shitty :( I'm sorry Dobs. I was thinking about your ttc'ing...what if you just quickly told SO that you don't want to close the door on ttc, but you don't want to discuss it either. You wan the spontaneity of a loose load without planning anything--like you essentially want to leave the ball in his court but you don't want to discuss it?


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs i like gigs idea. AF is a straight beyatch. Ive Had her show up a day early while I was in my dress uniforms, getting inspected! :growlmad: 

Gigs my drs told me totake Tylenol pm or unisom for the insomnia during my last 3 pregnancies. 

PL so close!!

CB i just wuuuuv her :cloud9:

Welcome Aphy:flower:

Thank you ladies for your kind comments, i feel a lot better about it. Im going to wait until we have more unpacked before I decide where to put them :hugs: 

Anyones kiddos dressing up for Halloween?


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I think it was M&S who said she felt some movements possibly, I've felt nothing thus far! That would be super reassuring though!

Dobs I'm sorry AF showed, she's an ass!

Still sorry about hubs, I tend to agree with what everyone else is saying regarding men and losses.

Can't wait to see more tests!!


----------



## claireybell

Im hoping your temp drop is a random early pg one Dobs & it'll shoot back up tomorrow :hugs: 

With peeing in the night Gigs, for me it never mattered if i stopped drinking hrs before bed, id still pee twice a night lol but thankfully it settled around the time my sickness eased off around 11wks, hopefully yours will do the same :) Is your house warm/cold at night? I did sometimes find id wake up more if i felt abit cold esp in these cooler months.. maybe some bed socks? 

Pacific I LOVE your food ticker -medium pizza ha ha! Quite fancy some pizza now yummers!


----------



## claireybell

Future, only couple more wks & your second Tri yay!

Stills Riley will be dressing up for halloween but hes away with his grandparents the wknd before so he'll do halloween party thing with them, we were never allowed to trick or treat growing up, mum thought it was all begging pfft! I missed out on lotsa fun :( i know its not begging & its fun but probs why im never fussed by it Lol! One year i stuck a post it on our front door saying 'no trick or treating please' ... really suprised our car on driveway didnt get covered in s**t HAHAA!!


----------



## TexasRider

Hey girls. J and still I can see line on your tests. Hope they darken soon! 

Dobs- sorry AF looks like she's coming. 

And still my daughter is gonna be a witch for Halloween. She picked her costume out herself...

Afm- AF is due tmrw. Chart looks somewhat similar to last month and I should get my temp drop of doom tmrw but if not then I will test in the morning. 

They are doing victim impact statements for the murderer today at 3 so I'm going to that. It sucks having to deal with the emotions and stuff but at least after this it will be somewhat over. 

Only a few more days till we cruise and man oh man I can't wait!!!


----------



## claireybell

Slightly jealous of your cruise holiday Tex .. have an awesome time :)


----------



## JLM73

*Aphy*:hi:
Feel free to grab a seat on the :wacko: bus lol

*Clairey* Nuala's a DOLL! and GREAT idea getn some of Riley's energy out so you can prop your feet up as well!:thumbup:

*Dobs* I'm sorry :( I think you are the most charting/notating/mad scientist lady on here next to me...so you know best your charting history.
I can't overlay mine as I refuse to pay for FF membership, but mine never really have a pattern given months of insomnia, then crazy hours if hubs is off vs shorter sleep when he works :wacko:
:hugs:

*Gigawatt* I agree with *PL*, as a loooong term insomniac, I actually sleep with the tv on all night- muted, but on this UBER boring news channel that loops the SAME news every 15 mins or so :sleep:
I also have many games on my phone that I eventually fall asleep playing ...like last night....woke up with the game still waiting for me to make a move, it's called BubblesIQ. It's one of those ball matching games where you have to aim in the right spot to shoot the colored ball and make matches. It's actually super fun, and gives you an IQ as your score, but since you can play it over and over even after you lose, it works for zoning out to sleep.

I took my last wally this morning with fmu, still see a line- not much change but I "think" it may be darker than last night???
Gonna crop and sort now, back in a bit


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, after the emotional roller coaster this weeks sounds like the cruise will be a much welcome break! I hope you have an amazing time. What does the victim statements process entail?

And for the jail bird in my life...i wrote him a nasty letter but didn't send it yet. I was debating it but i think i want him to know how i feel. So i'm just letting it sit and i'll revisit it later for any revising before sending it out. 

Aphy, hi! Welcome to the thread! Give us a little background on you when you have a sec ^_^

Still & J, any new tests???


----------



## gigglebox

Re: sleep...i am one of those weirdos who has a cool house with the fan on but i'm toasty snuggled under my goose down blanket :) if i get a screen in front of my face in the middle if the night i have no hopes of passing back out. But for some reason i pass out on the ipad when i'm ready for bed without hesitation...? Hubs wants me to do a sleep study and I'm like, pfffft, with what money?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Great idea- he NEEDS to hear how you feel from what he did. He never told you on his own without the court involved- so therefore imo he is NOT sorry- just the "sorry he got caught" thing:growlmad:
Plus if you just accept his apology without saying how you feel- he wiill likely go back to telling himself "see, wasn't that big a deal..."
You are doing the right thing sitting on it tho:hugs:

Victim impact statements are ROUGH- lots of tears and anger usually.
It's where family members get to stand in court and read letters or say how that person's loss has affected them- others, kids, etc and the murderer will sit and listen.
Judges sometimes use them in decision making I think as well

*Tex* I agree WELL timed on your :boat: cruise!!:hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I skimmed like 15-20 pages and here's all I can remember:

Keep- congratulations!!

J&still- I hope those lines get darker. 

Gig- my sleep was horrible until like 16ish weeks. Then got a little better and now it's worse. I tried everything. Nothing worked. Even stopping drinking long before bed time.


----------



## TexasRider

J yes that is exactly what's going down today. He's already signed a plea deal so the statements won't effect his sentence in any way. I guess it's just for our closure.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs have you tried any natural supplements for sleep? I'd try unisom though, it helped a lot with my prego insomnias. I'd take one, start doing laundry and :sleep: I think I missed the story behind the jailbird in your life gigs, but I'd definitely say hold the letter so you can be sure you have everything said that you want said.

J do we get pics of said line? I felt mine was darker, my IC was definitely darker. Thinking I may take another at lunch time. I live so close to my work now that I can go home for lunch!

Tex omg so jelly you get to go cruise this week!! :wine: I hope your court stuff ends soon so you can be done with this mess. sorry love :hugs:

Clairey what is he dressing up as?


----------



## JLM73

Stuck in car with mom and sun glare is unreal! 
Hope this pic at 3 mins shows line on upload
It was taken just after extra ink passed test line
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-24 13.19.39.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## JLM73

Will post other pics when I get home I'm in the car right now still
Also Mega Jump up today with ordinarily use the adjuster but that makes 98.87 which is way high so I opted to use the actual even though it was 2 hours early which is still 98.47


----------



## shaescott

Tbh I've noticed that lines pop up that aren't there in real life. Like this test I took yesterday. (I've been extra tired and emotional so I was just testing out of curiosity). Though BnB might ruin the quality and make it look completely blank, like it was in real life.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry J I'm not seeing anything. Good luck though!


----------



## StillPraying

J the dye is weird in that pic so cant see if there is a line? it looks as though there is a white line?

Shae you so confused me just now. are you saying like line eye or that sometimes photos look like they have a line when they really don't? Have you been tracking your cycles at all?


----------



## shaescott

Still I mean sometimes photos show stuff that isn't there. You can't really see it as well with the bad quality but there was a pseudo line in the pic. 

ETA: no I don't track my cycles much, I just update FF on weird CM and when I get my period and when I dtd. My cycles are all over the place because of my mirena.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I do what j does. When I wake up in the middle of the night I play bubble breaker, first it'll fully wake me up and then get so tired over it that I can fall asleep again. 

Tex, big cyber hugs, hope today will be able to give you some closure. 

Our cat just had the cutest 1 1/2 hours of snuggle time with me. I really do think she'll love having a baby in the house ;)

And I totally forgot: last night hubby was trying to bug me by blowing raspberries onto the belly. He pulled back quickly as he saw baby kicking a few inches away from the spot that he got. I started laughing so hard as I felt baby kick right where his mouth had been. I thought baby kicked him into the mouth and that's why he pulled back!! :haha: he says he didn't feel it, he must have pulled back just in time not to get kicked into the mouth. Lol 
Our baby has fight and won't take sh!t ;) I think we'll be in trouble.


----------



## StillPraying

So I'm either 12/13 dpo...this was taken on a 2.5 hour hold (no drinks) photo is at 5min mark. Should I be worried that it's not very dark??
 



Attached Files:







20161024_115224.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Aphy

Since even I can see that line,you probably don't have anything to worry about (I usually struggle to see lines that other ladies seem to see). 12/14 is still early so I'm sure it will get darker in a couple of days. Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## JLM73

*Still * That's AWESOME for a wally test- I don't think they show progress well tho-* Gigs?*
Going BACK to sorting pics....frickin moms buggin the sh*t outta me making it MUCH harder than it needs to be to have conctrete curbing installed around our plant beds:brat:
Seriously- she drives me MAD asking my opinion, having me talk to Installers, then fights me on EVERY thing I say is best! I DO repairs at home she has NEVER and is clueless, even the installer kept backing my logic but STILL she argues grrrr.
She wallked across to compare with what the neighbors got and I told the guy she is gonna drive you NUTS, and walked off, he just laughed.

sorting pics...


----------



## DobbyForever

More only about me. My period is making a poor showing. Had some spotting so far, enough to wear a liner not even a light pad but no active droplets/bleeding. No cramps. Other than a backache it would feel like an ordinary day. Spotting is still pink not red. I feel like she is going to come hard with a vengeance tonight ><


----------



## gigglebox

No, they aren't very good for progress. Here's a link to 8 vs 12 dpo https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=587155 considering hcg should have quadrupled in that time, and considering my frer lines were matching on 12dpo... Also i never got lines on walmart test where the test line was darker than control.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, still hoping it's a bean digging in..

J, my mom is very similar. She'll ask me about dog training, nutrition, etc only to do things any other way and then wonders why it didn't work. Frustrating, I hear you.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Stills thats def not a squinter!!! Get a blue dye test i love those :) 

Aphy - welcome :wave: 

I cant see much on that last one J as the dye still clearing.. :-/

So im on the mini pill (hate mini pill) because im now part breastfeeding/formula feeding.. today i SWEAR i had ov pain on my left side, kinda crapping myself as we had sex this morning :shock:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb! Maybe take an opk? How long have you been on the pill?


----------



## pacificlove

Aphy, welcome to this wonderful group :)

Cb, oh boy, already! Any point in using an opk to confirm? 

Still, I'd say use a different brand :) that test is so positive!


----------



## claireybell

Only been on it couple wks give or take i think eek!! Could either be that or maybe bad wind? Lol! But it was on/off for couple hrs & was thinking ouchy!! Usually when i ovulate i get twingey pain for a few days, nothing this afternoon though..! As Nualas now doing formula & boob inbetween i was thinking about doing the combined pill & just do straight formula but i think i may get some opk's tomorrow just to relax me lol! Really couldnt deal with being pg so soon or again just yet, SO would go nuts :shock: im probs panicking over nothing but id rather be sure :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*Still* I too love blue dyes hehe.
A nice change from pink alllll the time! Wally has their version of frer, 2 lines, not +/- but bright blue ink.
As strong as that wally cheapie is, I am sure there would be no blue dye evap worries:thumbup:

OK sorted allll my pics finally, and sadly I don't think most lines will make the bnb upload:(
I took most pics from 3-5 mins trying to see progress, but didn't take many at 10 mins, just an after pic of today's strip next to last nights....which is a hair darker but wth only like 12 hrs pffft.

I'm gonna hold out until tonight to run back to the storre, so I don't have to worry about mom tagging along- she doesn't like to go out at night, and couponing is the PERFECT reason to go.

Gonna grab some more wally cheapies and TRY to resist the FRER with my $3 off coup :haha:
 



Attached Files:







15dpo1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 12









15dpo2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11









15dpo3.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9









15dpo4.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 15


----------



## claireybell

& im pretty sure i been taking it within the 3hr window it says too.. actually, does the mini pill prevent ovulation? Im thinking not actually, pretty sure i read that it thickens CM & makes the endo layer diff, maybe ov'ing is normal on it then? I nay read the info on google again!


----------



## JLM73

Now that I see them post upload, today's pics are for the squinter Master class:rofl:
I think the last comparison pic from last night to this morning is best to show it's darker, and I STILL have to close my eyes half way to focus on the SHADE of the line rather than try to find sharp edges:shrug:

*Dobs* I'm stilllll hopin for ya!!!

*CB* :shock: Not that you'd have that worry but I have a friend who had 2 babes in the SAME year that way


----------



## pacificlove

J, that's what we call Irish twins ;) 
As for the sticks, I am on my phone, and am thinking bnb failed with the upload if you see something in real life.


----------



## JLM73

*PL* yea i barrrrely see them after upload :roll:

And Irish Twins :haha:
I have heard that but totally forgot! sad it happens so often/did that there's a name for it lol


----------



## shaescott

I just wanted to show an example of what tweaking can do to a test. I'm 99% sure this test is negative, because I saw absolutely nothing in real life. Then something showed up in the pic and I tweaked it to see how I could get the fake line to look. This is a progression of how much tweaking I had done. The first is untouched except for the marking the line.


----------



## Breeaa

Just popping in to say hey! 

Claire, Nuala is so beautiful!! She looks so much like her brother! Strong smile resemblance. I'm not sure ok the mini pill. I was on it after my 1st was born but sucked at taking them. lol

J, i can't see those lines on my phone but I saw the others. 

Dobs, sorry temp dropped but I'm glad you're back! &#128522;

Gigs, how have you been feeling lately? How far are you now? I had he same sleeping issues you're having. I would wake up and be up for hours. I sometimes took have a unison or benedryl for it. 

Still, you're totally pregnant! Congrats!!!!

Pacific, so we're on baby watch for you now!!!!! Yayyyyyy

Texas, so jealous you're going on a cruise! Hope you have lots of fun! I missed the part about court and a murderer?? I will have to go back and look. 

Afm, I have an almost 10 week old girl. She's such a happy baby and is starting to enjoy looking at her toys on her play mat. She's finally giving me a break from time to time. She's sleeping great, with me in bed though. I was terrified the other day when I woke up at 4am and noticed she hadn't woken up to nurse since 10pm. here's a pic for you girls! I haven't posted one in a while. Hope to see more baby and NFL pics from you girls soon!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0641.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireybell

Breea Ailee is gaaaaaawjus <3 look at those eyes, hair & cheeky smile!! Heartbreaker indeed :) Nuala can sleep from 7/8pm until 3am some nights - isnt it lovely though when they start sleeping long stretches?!!

J - oh god really?!eek! Hoping my opk tomorrow is negative! So need the normal combi pill


----------



## JLM73

Just a quick warning on Unisom ladies
CAREFUL ! if you look at the bottom of this label. ..*10% Alcohol *
This is causing me much drama in court papers as i started using it while out of ambien earlier this year, and it popped up in a 80 hour test i agreed to to prove I'm NOT doing anything wrong. 
Ex ass stillll mentions it in every paper he files!
Why the F they put 10% alcohol in a "non habit forming" OTC sleep med is baffling!
 



Attached Files:







20160607_121411-1.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* :cloud9: SHe is BE U tee fulllll!!!!
OMG gorgeous EYES!!! and full hair like all my kiddos had!
And dimples!!! omg too cute!!


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> Just a quick warning on Unisom ladies
> CAREFUL ! if you look at the bottom of this label. ..*10% Alcohol *
> This is causing me much drama in court papers as i started using it while out of ambien earlier this year, and it popped up in a 80 hour test i agreed to to prove I'm NOT doing anything wrong.
> Ex ass stillll mentions it in every paper he files!
> Why the F they put 10% alcohol in a "non habit forming" OTC sleep med is baffling!

I haven't seen this but I took the tablets not the liquid. Half of a tablet was enough to knock me out. Lol


----------



## Breeaa

JLM73 said:


> *Breeaa* :cloud9: SHe is BE U tee fulllll!!!!
> OMG gorgeous EYES!!! and full hair like all my kiddos had!
> And dimples!!! omg too cute!!

Thanks J! I'm so excited because for the first time somebody told me one of my kids looks just like me. I'm still hearing how much she looks like DH though. I had that one moment though. :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, how has it been 10 weeks already?! She is beautiful!! Happy to hear she is starting to let you sleep :)


----------



## JLM73

Heading to the store shortly to coupon/snag some more cheapies
Here's a pic of last night's test and this morning's - both fully dried.
I can see this morning's is darker, but assuming that is more a fmu thing than big change since wally cheapies don't seem to change much over 12 hrs:shrug:
I'll take it! Along with :af:, extra- creamy cm for 7 days now= many wipes a day (eww), and the oddest... sensitive nip tips when my arm brushes them !
Not the boobs at all, just the nips. They are sore if I push in on them while in a bra too...
I def don't get ANY nip sympts usually.[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







15dpo dry.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae idk but I see a line on that top unedited pic...

J the top was this morning, correct?

Bree she is so cute!!! Those eyes and dimples!

I just looked at pics will read soon. Every inch of my body aches and I just passed two super small clots like barely pebble sized. I think I am in for a rough night ><


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha they look like rat droppings so gross


----------



## shaescott

Dobs there's nothing in real life on mine. 

ETA: Do you see it in the edited ones too? I figure you do... But yeah I saw the faux line on the unedited when I took it and was like whaaaat cuz in real life there was nothing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Those are wondfo right? I think I had some from my combo pack that did the same thing. Nothing there irl but in pics. Shrugs and hugs


----------



## shaescott

Dobs they're "easy @ home"


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol that name idk why but it makes me giggle


----------



## shaescott

lol yeah they had good reviews and were cheap so I got them.


----------



## shaescott

While I was on my hiatus I had a 56-ish day cycle and I was freaked out cuz my previous record was 49 so I bought the tests and nothing, nada.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I am so sorry. I gave a victim impact statement for my ex and while it was anxiety and bull up to it, I did feel empowered giving it and afterward. Especially since the judge chewed him out when I was done. I felt heard and reassured.

Gigs I like the write it out but not send it. Hugs

Aphy welcome welcome to the mad house


----------



## shaescott

Crap I totally missed what's happening with Tex... I hope you're okay Tex!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I think that is a fab line. Definitely darker than the last

CB I agree take an opk

And Tex wanted to add my ex also took a deal, I did it because i couldn't get him to civil court so my ro expired and I was worried that if he took a deal I wouldn't have a criminal ro. The judge extended my ro and said it would be valid regardless of what happened with his deal/probation and then threatened to have him thrown in jail if he so much as breathed in the same neighborhood as me again haha


----------



## DobbyForever

So Shae still no AF or did she show?


----------



## shaescott

Oh Dobs, AF came CD 56 or so. I'm on a new cycle, CD 32 lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo gotcha gotcha


----------



## TexasRider

Shae- my cousin murdered his grandma -who was my aunt- back in December 2014. Him and his girlfriend stole her purse and car after that and went on a spending spree and got caught in OK in a hotel. He's been in jail all this time and finally signed a plea deal for 35 years in prison. He was 17 when he committed the crime. Anyway today we did victim impact statements and it was rough. He basically showed no remorse and he looked like haggard hell. Anyway I don't think prison will be good to him and I'm really kinda ok with that. 

He has to testify against her in court if her case goes to trial which will
Be in January but I'm hopin she pleas out too....


----------



## StillPraying

Wooo trying to catch up! 

Re unisom i take the pill form, not sure about the alcohol thingy, I'll have to look at mine. 

CB the pill doesn't stop you from ovulating, I'm sure you're good as long as you've been taking it consistently :thumbup:

Shae does Mirena make you have such long cycles? 

J I can see them, are they more obvious in person? 

AFM I fell asleep during lunch. Was late going back to work and could not concentrate and kept messing up things I never mess up. So this was on like a 4ish hr hold with not a lot to drink.
 



Attached Files:







1477355769933-745188211_opt.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh yeah they will not be kind to him. Prison is not nice to people who commit crimes against kids or people that raised you. Why would hers go to trial and not his?


----------



## DobbyForever

I see it still but I hate those tests get a freeeerrrrr


----------



## StillPraying

Tex omg that's awful :hugs: I'm sorry hon but I'm glad he will be away in prison and hopefully with the court stuff over you can find some peace :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gross tmi play by play of my bleeding that I know deep down doesn't mean anything lol. I just had the WORST back pain of my life. I actually could not get up or move for the last hour, which was fine. Had my dvr and ipad and fb on my phone. Out of nowhere, it disappears so I get up to let the dogs out and to go pee. I pass another tiny clot and then literally a string of blood. I've had thick menstrual blood before, but this was like seriously passing a slow moving shoelace. It took over a minute for it to slowly come out and then when I wiped there was barely anything on the tp. 

So on that note i'm going to go make cookies from scratch and have a beer lol the not momma is throwing herself a pity party


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh I had a post and it looks like it disappeared. Anyway the district attorney says her lawyer feels like she has a good chance of getting off. All of her plea deals she has been offered have been turned down. Maybe when trial gets closer she will accept a deal too. She knew what was happening and didn't do anything to prevent it. And then ran away with him to OK. Texas doesn't have an accessory to murder charge so she is charged with murder and burglary of a habitation due to the theft of the purse. So even though she didn't pull the trigger per say she's still being charged with murder.


----------



## shaescott

Ohhhh ok Tex I remember that, I just missed the victim impact statements going on.

ETA: I see the local news reported on it. At least C is going to prison for a long time, he'll never get a life back, ever. And hopefully A will get some decent jail time as well.


----------



## DobbyForever

"Chapter 7 of the Texas Penal Code makes a person liable for the criminal acts committed by another individual. The Code begins by *abolishing the distinction between an accomplice and a principal actor when it comes to criminal activity*.

Prohibited Conduct or Actions
The statute making it a crime to knowingly assist or aid someone in the commission of a crime is rather broad in the language it uses to define what is prohibited. As a result, there are many forms of conduct that you could engage in that might result your being charged with committing a crime that was actually committed by someone else. Examples might include the following:
*Driving another person to or from the location where a crime is committed*
Helping to hide a person who is wanted by the police
*Receiving property known to be stolen in order to hide it from the police*
Lying to the police to prevent them from discovering the identity of the person who actually committed a crime
Providing money, equipment or information to aid in the commission or concealment of criminal activity
*You may be charged without even being at the location *where the crime is being committed. You might also be charged for *giving assistance to a person who commits a crime whether you do it before, during or after the criminal act*. For instance, lending your car to someone you know is aiding and abetting if it is to be used to commit a robbery or to elude the police weeks after the actual crime."

Unless the first words out of her mouth when they were caught were "I want my lawyer" and she has a good attorney, she's pretty f*ed. I would not take my chances with a trial on that one. They don't have to prove she did anything other than know he killed his grandmother and robbed her and was with him afterwards hiding.


----------



## shaescott

Oh *Still* about the mirena, I have some that are like low 30s and then some that are mid-high 40s. The 56 was abnormal even for me. But yes it does cause the irregularity. Before the mirena I was fairly regular, consistently 29-31 day cycles.


----------



## DobbyForever

I miss regular periods :rofl: words I never thought i'd say


----------



## shaescott

I just wanted to let you all know that *I received my first admission decision* from a college this afternoon, and *I have been ACCEPTED to Norwich University* in VT. I'm so excited! It's my 2nd choice school, so if I don't get into my first choice I'll be happy with Norwich. It's actually a military college but they have the option of being a civilian and they have separate dorms with a bridge between them to symbolize "bridging the gap" it's cute. Plus their civ dorms are all new and modern and their food is decent.


----------



## JLM73

*Still* I see it on the blue YAY! And I am pretty sure they are lessss sensitive- maybe check your insert???
Which brand is that? Wally +/- or the real EPT?
I just grabbed some more wally cheapies, and the wally 2pk version of EPT...AS frer 2 pack was calling my NAME with that damn $3 off instant coupon, but NO lol.
You can prob get a line on frer, but I don't feel confident with my lines still being light, that they will show much for me=JADED lol

And yes I could see my lines much better irl than after the upload.
Will cheapie it again with fmu tomoro and if something better than today, I'll use 1 of the blue dye wally ept ones.
I like seeing +s :haha:

*Shae* I know there are many ways to MAKE lines show using evaps, but not really a point to fool yerself:shrug:
I saw the very faint on your unedited test like Dobber said.
I don't have any editing/tweak programs, so I'm not familiar with the diff filters, but I think the line shows more in your last edit due to the increased Red quality??
I try to stick to just taking mine on my phone, and uploading from there.
I will say tho, that sometimes taking the pic helps me see the lines "better" bcuz I can't see anything close upanymore (like within 18") without it being blurry. SO when I get that "something is catching my eye"thing, the photo actually helps, cuz I can make it brighter than my bathroom light, and enlarge it so I don't have to hold it at arms length and squint:rofl:
Also, some ppl don't see colors the same so an obvi pink line to one, may be absent to another, but the camera won't lie.
I have that issue with very faints- so using a flash on every pic- which is bright white works...
If I see PINK after the flash washes things out, it's def pink when I upload:thumbup:

*Tex* Glad your ordeal is over. Your cuz'z GF maaay regret not taking a deal cuz alot of states are NOT playing anymore with skipping access to a crime and making EVERYONE equally charged, as they were there, had knowledge of said event(s) and did nothing to stop it/help/report it.
Works for me!
I am a diie Hard "First 48" fan, and Texas is one of the cities they film in , and yea- they ALWAYS tell ppl in interrogation room they are getn the SAME charge as rthe one who pulled the trigger:gun:! Then they look like :shock: lol.

AFM sooo tired after getn more with sales/coups than intended!
Got 4 dozen Large eggs for $2.12 (.53 cent eacccchhh!!!)
Annnd went for 1 cereal deal, but found a better one - trying to buy ONLY healthy cereal ( hush Dobby lol- your SO is not here) Cuz last time I indulged hubs with his fave- Cap n Crunch with a coupon deal he literally ate:munch: the ENTIRE BOX ( xlg box) in TWO damn days!!! Dude is diabetic too WTF!?
I told him never again!
SO I got 4 boxes of Honey Bunches of Oats on 2 BOGO deals, and had a coupon.
Got 1 chocolate, 1 strawberry, 1 Vanilla, and 1 Pecan- had no idea they had so many flavors!! All 4 boxes came to $5.70($1.43 per box!!)

Anyway time to cut more coupons....never ending lol


----------



## shaescott

Also totally off topic but my nose was hurting in one little spot so I went to look in the mirror and I had a little whitehead there so I went to pop it and I had barely touched it when it squirted my mirror and it was a weird mix of EWW and COOL! It just have been really unhappy, pressure built up inside of it. Otherwise it wouldn't have shot out of me with the force it did, especially since I'd hardly even started to squeeze it. (I actually have comedone extractors and tools like that cuz I have a slight obsession).


----------



## DobbyForever

So my friend aka line skeptic who broke up with her bf of like 5+ years because he wanted kids now and she wanted to wait like 8 more years... who doesn't save and is my age and still going to state school on financial aid she periodically forgets to apply for and works part time as a cashier at a pet shop whose bf is like 30 and works as a stocker asks what preg test I recommend because she's late


----------



## gigglebox

Still, i forgot, did you ever test negative after the tests were positive before? I'm seeing your lines but remember it's best to compare with the same tests taken at the same time/circumstances. 

J, I've lost the line :( how's it looking irl?

Breaa, if i ever did the genetic compsoing of a child (I never would, I think it's freaky) I'd totally give them dimples. How cute is she?! Do your other kiddos have dimples? Do you?

Dobs, how very odd.....maybe you got a fertilized egg but failure to implant? I have no idea how to explain a clot but no bleeding.


----------



## pacificlove

Congratulations Shae, you are smart, I never had a doubt you wouldn't be accepted! Watch all the others come in now :)

Dobs, haha, let me tell you I am not looking forward to 9 months of missed periods catching up with me. The mw even suggested to pick up extra thick cotton pads, not the woven plastic feeling type (if there are stitches they can get stuck in the woven stuff).. talk about a reality check.

Still, I totally see that line.

Tex, just big cyber hugs to you.


----------



## shaescott

Omg I just recently reached 1k posts! I have graduated from "Active" to "Chat Happy" and idky I'm so excited about that but I was always wondering when it was gonna happen and I've finally made it out of just "Active" and yay lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae wooooooooot that is so awesome! You are a smart cookie and your #1 choice would be dumb not to take you, but glad you have a solid plan b :)

J I love your couponing skills

Awww PL I hope no stitches and yeah I beat the break from periods was nice but back to reality buahaha

Also Shae I love that pop of a good zit almost as satisfying as pulling out an ingrown hair haha


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> Omg I just recently reached 1k posts! I have graduated from "Active" to "Chat Happy" and idky I'm so excited about that but I was always wondering when it was gonna happen and I've finally made it out of just "Active" and yay lol



I never noticed those! Haha omg I'm an addict I feel like I need rehab BUT I have been on like years and years


----------



## JLM73

*SHAE!!!* Congrats!!! That's huge!!
on a side note, my 1st choice Waaaay back when was Xavier Univ. in New Orleans- cuz it looked like a castle to me when I was on a tour bus :haha:
But my dad flat out refused to let me go even tho I had a full ride academic scholarship!:growlmad: My dad was a control freak, and mom gave me zero back up despite being in Nat'l Honor society annnd Spanish Honor Society...
ANNND to add insult to injury- I thought for SURE they would let me go to the next college that accepted me...DUKE University!:nope: I was only 17 when I graduated so couldn't sign my college papers without them.
dad refused yet again- and my mother backed him over me!
So I bailed on college for a year- then went to Comm. Coll here to become an EMT rather than a doctor :rofl:
SOmetimes the decisions parents make really redirect their kids future path:growlmad: SO I wanted to jab mom in the EYE today, when she comes outta her room asking if I want this...
MY acceptance letter to Xavier University from 1991!? WTF??? That means she was in my sh*t even back then cuz I KNOW I kept that letter!:trouble:

On a better note, my DS got his FIRST report card today! He got On level/Satisfactory for everythung, AND 2 Awards- 1 for Honor Roll and 1 For Good Citizenship!!:smug: That's my love bug!


----------



## shaescott

Omg PL I can't even imagine having stitches in lady parts let alone them getting stuck in my pads! That sounds absolutely awful! I guess I'll just pray for you that you won't need stitches? My mom tore for both me and my sister :/ she tore upwards with my sis and didn't get stitches cuz it hurt too much cuz they were trying to stitch up her clit... She tore down with me so she got stitches for that one.


----------



## shaescott

Omg J I can't believe your parents did that to you!!! You should've gotten emancipated or something with a full ride like that... I would never forgive my parents... Wow you got into Duke? Was it super hard to get into back then too? Cuz I know it's super hard to get into now...


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude J that's so insane


----------



## JLM73

*Dobinski*:rofl: ingrown hair or zit pop:rofl:...but so TRUE!
My 1st hub used to LOVE me getting the junk from blackheads on his back every now and then! Was like a scavenger hunt but now sounds so :sick: lol
I even found a ziplock bag in one of my old bins in the garage with fuzz in it :-k
Then I almost died laughing when I recalled it's 1st Hubs belly button LINT!:rofl:
He seriously seemed to GROW belly button lint! Not in a gross way, but he would legit come out of a bath or shower, and lint was STILL there LMAO!
It started as a joke one day - like how the hell do you get IN water and the lint stayys???
So I would check every couple days, and more lint!
It's FLORIDA! we wear T shirts all the time NOT sweaters! so where is it from??
Then I decided to bag it for a month to see how much I could get lol like harvesting a cotton crop LOL...:shock: oh wait...I can't pick cotton! :haha: jusssst kidding!!


----------



## shaescott

*J* I've tried to tackle SO's nose but he's broken it before so he says its sensitive. Aka I can squeeze crap outta my nose but if I try to do it to him he complains about the pain, like it reminds me about what they say about birth ITS NOT PAIN ITS PRESSURE! (Although birth is like a freight train trying to go through a tunnel that's a bit too small for it and with blackheads it's a much smaller scale so stop being a wimp SO!) But yeah every pore on his nose has stuff in it I think, cuz his nose is just a bunch of little black dots for pores! Ugh. And ewww on the belly button lint!


----------



## JLM73

:-k yea...I am sure Duke was hard to get into...my bestie got into Yale- I applied there 1st and got rejected:(
As for Duke I honestly don't recall ASKING/applying- they sent me a letter, and I filled in the app, and had mom sign since dad was difficult- figured once they accepted me on Academ. Scholarship full 1st year, renewable thereafter if grades stayed up- Dad should have done back flips, but No- if something wasn't HIS idea, the answer was NO. 
Now if my Mom had talked to him, he would have agreed, but she flipped on ME and took his side!:saywhat:
You would think they would be proud, but they just refused, with no reason given, other than they didn't want me to go out of state to school?? And back then USF wasn't sh*t! A locally known college only! That was my only option per them.

I did really well on the SAT, and ASVAB- so I legit had a Black LAWN leaf bag in my room, and just tossed in a few letters a day from colleges asking me to apply. I didn't even SORT thru them until near end of Senior year! LOL It was an insane amout- full bag! I only dumped it out to pillage for a letter from Yale to join my buddy- which failed. Then I went on a tour to New Orleans and saw Xavier and fell in love with the look of it, and that city- dug again and found the full ride letter.
I have never even taken the ACT lol. Wasn't required back in those days to get in a college...either was the S.A.T. other than the Ivy leagues/major colleges, but it was "recommended" the only reason I took it:shrug:
The high scores on ASVAB sections got me CHASED daily by the Navy recruiter:roll:
He literally waited for me in the lunchroom every day lol
I hated the blue top and khaki pants with the red stripe- The Marine dress uniform was sharp- but he never gave me the time of day- nor did I see him talk to ANY girls- only guys pffft. Army and AF recruiters were very nice, but I really wasn't interested in military back then...
Hell back then career day was nothing more than A policeman, Nurse, and maybe an accountant:huh:

Shae LOL yessss train thru the smaaalll tunnel , and men SUCK at pain hubs is the BIGGEST baby- yet the day my hand got mangled - he was freaking and I was like - I'm fine!
My leg bruise looks HORRID now 10 times worse than before- still hurts when I put pressure on my calf, and when I first stand up- walk too long.
Also it's now made my ankle a Kankle- and swollen to the foot??
I have a doc appt in the a.m. so I'll let her see it then


----------



## JLM73

Here's the original pic of my leg bruise from the sidewalk courtesy- bike fall, and how it looks now over a week later!
Shouldn't it look BETTER?? lol
 



Attached Files:







Leg1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









Leg2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StillPraying

Re tears: i had miner tearing with dd1 but it was inside so i only felt them when i peed. Dd2 no tears but i was using EPO :thumbup:

Re college: never had the money so joined military, ill have the gibill when im done though :) 

Shae congrats on your acceptance! Also on becoming a chat happy member :haha:

J it was a store brand. Im just afraid of frers now....

Gigs yes i got negs when my secondary bleeding started, as well as with drs test. Also have had negatives on frer besides that weird evap one i got.

Dobs its always the worst people that seem to pop up prego :hugs: how annoying


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, your "evil" laugh made me laugh.. :haha: I'll enjoy the end of my break from worrying about ovulation, periods, etc.. for now. 

Btw: hubby and i have talked about age gap. So... We'll probably start trying again in 1 1/2 years. Scary! Haha 
you know what I mean if we can avood Irish twins ;)

J, depends on how long the internal bleed happened. mine usually get worse over a few days, stay for a day and then get better. How is your dog bite healing?


----------



## Jezika

I'm not up-to-date on thread yet as have been swamped with friend's wedding, but just doing a sneaky ninja pop-in to share this video that made me laugh so hard - MAKE SURE SOUND IS ON! https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/585849384921082/


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg jez
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7619.PNG
File size: 216.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> Still, i forgot, did you ever test negative after the tests were positive before? I'm seeing your lines but remember it's best to compare with the same tests taken at the same time/circumstances.
> 
> J, I've lost the line :( how's it looking irl?
> 
> Breaa, if i ever did the genetic compsoing of a child (I never would, I think it's freaky) I'd totally give them dimples. How cute is she?! Do your other kiddos have dimples? Do you?
> 
> Dobs, how very odd.....maybe you got a fertilized egg but failure to implant? I have no idea how to explain a clot but no bleeding.

She's the only one of them with dimples. Wasn't expecting it at all. I have one dimple and it isn't very prominent so it's probably not from mw. Dhs grandma has dimples, I hate saying that because the kids already look more like him and I want them to resemble me more so I'm just going to pretend they're from me. &#128530;


----------



## JLM73

*PL*Your ticker tickled me that right now you are officially the Pizza Delivery Lady :rofl:
Makes sense re the deep bleed- def had a hematoma lump after it happened - lump still partly there, and it's still really sore after I lay for a while then start walking, or if I lay it flat
I have a doc appt- gonna ask for hcg test since she said I can't take my bp meds when ppreg, 

I didn't tear in any deliveries, but doc just straight cut me and episiotomy it was sore whe n I wiped or sat a while but not terrible


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, that video is too funny, it just showed up on my feed as well and shared it with hubby. 
Ladies, turn your volume up! 

I could really use a 3 meat type of pizza right now...

J, sounds like a deeper bleed. I've had one from working in -20c outside and i slipped ( didn't even fall!) But I assume some cold blood vessels popped and i had a nasty painful bruise on the inside of my thigh for 10+ days last winter. I didn't even notice it until the next morning when I could barely make it into my truck. (Yay for long John's and not actually looking down your own legs in friggin cold winters)

As for tears or episiotomy: ouch to both.
Hoping to avoid both... Our list from the mw on what to bring does include oils for perinial massage.


----------



## shaescott

Omg Jez that video :rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

AF showed right on time. Bring on the booze. Only 2 more school days to make it through.....


----------



## JLM73

*PL* OUCH on that temp! I would die from that lol
No doubt the tissues were tight and vessels fully contracted on that bruise!

*Jez*:huh: and :rofl: I had NO idea there were so many variations of being pregnant ( checking my spelling) lol
And LOVE the one about 14th and still asking???
Oh and the burn a Luigi board :rofl:

*Tex*I'm shocked and so sorry! Your charts are always the BEST looking!!
Do you think it coould be your man? Cuz your chart looks like your body is doing the right things:shrug::hug:

I'm sooo tired - to bed late and up early for a doc appt-must remember to ask for a beta tho I know they will only do a qualitative :roll:
Had a HORRID dream ( and mine are like 4d 100% realistic) that I went to pee then wiped and more and more blood on the TP :(
I had a :shock: moment last night snagging tests off the shelf. Literally the min I started grabbing them- SQUOOSH! warm and wet down below! I was like NOOOooo! Ahhh mannnn!
Usually I take all tests from the boxes, and stash just the actual tests in wrappers, with 1 set of instructions, but I opted to leave them closed in case I needed to go right back in lol. Wiped in the car (ew) but thankfully just more creamy cm phew!
Also my temp jumped up again:thumbup:
off to poas so hopefully I can post pics before doc appt!
wish me :dust:


----------



## pacificlove

Oh man, sorry Tex! But bring on the booze cruise! Enjoy :)

J, -20c was our average in the midst of winter... I woke up to -38c on two mornings, glad it was a weekend as I forgot to plug in the truck but I was lucky enough that my truck is reliable and it did start after 5 seconds of trying to turn over. If I wasn't driving a truck or something with a smaller battery, my battery probably would have frozen.


----------



## shaescott

Aw Tex I'm sorry but you'll have a better cruise right?


----------



## gigglebox

Tex :hugs: drink a tequilla sunrise for me! 

Omg Jez, hahahha --see Dobs? You HAVE to reproduce to cancel out all the stupid! 

Any news tests today ladies?


----------



## TexasRider

Yes J I've considered it is hubs. I'm looking into maca supplements. He said he would take whatever I gave him that I thought would help.

So I'm lookin either maca root or fertile aide. Maca seems to be more reasonably priced so idk. Any opinions? 

J- really really hope this is it for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex they have otc sperm checks now at like cvs and stores like that. Not sure if they work but if he is down and you don't want to go full on fertility clinic sperm analysis


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm suprprised j hasn't gone mad scientist and looked at hubs sperm under a microscope lol <3


----------



## TexasRider

Well when I go back to my OB in January we will set up my tests and they will order an SA for him too. Just thought it couldn't hurt for him to have some more vitamins and stuff cause his diet is awful.... barely any Fruits and veggies so the fertile aide or mace which contains some vitamins should help quite a bit


----------



## StillPraying

Tex dh and I both took maca, 2nd month on it we got pregnant with dd2.


----------



## JLM73

At the doc
She's only willing to give me a urine hpt :growlmad:
My pee will be smu and is def concentrated. ...hoping their dip strip is low miu AND the tech waits long enough to let it fully process!
Ystrdys wally top, todays bottom
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-25 10.58.55.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## shaescott

Ugh J I would've argued with her until she gave me the blood test. The usually don't look closely at them and if they're not obviously positive they tell you it's negative.


----------



## JLM73

Doc said negative:growlmad: She thinks their tests are 50miu wtf??
Cpl more before i get outta glare on drive home and can properly see the rest...
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-25 11.41.01.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 12









2016-10-25 11.23.51.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 16









20161025_092532-1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 15









20161025_092557-1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## StillPraying

Top test is yesterday's taken at 4pm. Bottom is this morning around 7am (5hour hold cuz i went pee at 130 am) Concerning it's not much darker or am I being paranoid? Don't mind my camis I took the pic in the car before I went in to work lol
 



Attached Files:







20161025_080643_opt.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## shaescott

J you need to demand a blood test and flip out about it at your doc


----------



## Aphy

Still,tests wouldn't be darker 12hours later,it needs time for the hcg to develop and double. I think your lines look good! Test again in a couple of days xxx


----------



## Aphy

Got my smiley face (+opk) tonight right on time...DH going to have to perform the next few days &#128514;


----------



## StillPraying

J I see your lines on the wallys, did you show your dr? I agree with shae, definitely need to demand a blood test. 50 miu seems so high for a DRS test!!!

Aphy thank you, I'm so afraid to get my hopes up. I've never really done line progression other than with DD2 but that was because the only chance I had to test was FMU and as soon as I got a digi I stopped testing lol.And woohooo for smiley faces, get to bding! when is AF due for you?


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: totalllllly found a frer 2 pack in my 20+boxes under the sink while trying to clear out that ridiculous mess! 
Thankfully still had my dark yellow smelly pee:sick: sitting on the counter so of course i dipped
( fine print- this act in no way hinders my boycott of purchasing more frer:blush: as such said box was purchased? ??ago:shrug:)

I still see the faint line on wally cheapie, and see super faint but pink on the frer...hopefully it uploads. ..I'm souring in room waiting for doc gonna beg for a blood test! Back later with other pics
 



Attached Files:







20161025_084646-1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 16









20161025_084750-1.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 14









20161025_090028-1.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 13









20161025_085735-1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## shaescott

J you demand that test woman!


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> I'm suprprised j hasn't gone mad scientist and looked at hubs sperm under a microscope lol <3

Doth thou temp meeeee>?!?!? lol
I have a microscope...don't think 1200 mag will get it for sperm tho:-k
( note to self- look into that....)
Hubs agreed to do the cvs one. I will likely have him do it if this cycle is a non sticky bust.
One of my donors did one fromm CVS as he was like 52?53?
He had a great count, the tests do work, but I thin they are like $45


----------



## JLM73

Uggghhh! just saw my frer uploads and I can't see a dang thing on them there! I see them on my phone no prob....I hate BnB....
I think if you have your pic the right size for upload, they should NOT lower the pic quality still:growlmad:
Oh well saving that last frer I found for like Friday/Saturday fmu...


----------



## StillPraying

J I don't see it on frer other than I think I see it on 3rd pic? FRER is so hard to photograph and I don't trust them :sulk: but I agree, since said test was already purchased it does not violate frer boycotting.


----------



## JLM73

*Still* I see your + no prob:thumbup: and it does appear half a hair darker, but maybe cuz it's wet??
The only time I have seen a change in 12 hrs was when I had 15 miu strips with DS. They were the real deal, and I saaw NADA at 9dpo am, 12 hrs later verrry faint bfp 9dpo pm, 10dpo am def light bfp, 10dpo pm def bfp!
I really wish I had charted what brand those were *sigh*

*Shae* she says they ONLY do blood if they get a + urine test:growlmad:
And they don't use low miu to rule out early loss ( chemicals)...
C Y A is what I heard...


----------



## Aphy

That's ridiculous J! I see a light line on your 3rd pic. Any chance you can go to a different doctor at a different office?


----------



## StillPraying

J isn't AF officially late now?


----------



## shaescott

J if you're willing to pay a pretty penny for it, you can order one for yourself online and go to a local lab and get it done. 
https://shop.personalabs.com/product/pregnancy-test-quantitative-hcg/


----------



## JLM73

*Aphy* I wish! My ghetto ass insurance won't cover anyone but primary doc, unless I change docs, and that takes time. I know what I am seeing IRL so I'll humor her and hope I can go back with a blraing ass digi and be like IN YER FACE! :haha:
I'm just gonna wait it out. They are getn darker just slowwwwwly lol
Patience is a virtue I need to work on heh
I skipped the direct phone upload and emailed them to myself, and marked where I see the faint pink.
Hopefully BnB will be kinder...if not bleh I am waiting till Fri fmu at soonest to redo that last frer, as I'm NOT buying more of those!
*Still* - agreed on not trusting them to show sh*t early anymore!

And OMG my mother is in extra annoying mode today- keeps asking things she already knows the answer too :brat:
** Markers may be off a bit as pics were taken leaning a bit left to cut the flash glare**


*marker off line right of marks**


----------



## JLM73

Bleh- quality still cut...I gotta go pick up DS!
I have other pics to crop and sort from the Wally this am when I get back


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* there's a place here you can walk in, cash only but like $140...that's alot, i can wait lol

*Still* yup officially 3 days late per me, 4 per ff, and I'm a clockwork 13 day lp, 26 day cycle:thumbup:
Plus my crazy temp leveled out since faint lines, and jumped up ystrdy, and again today, so it means something imo


----------



## StillPraying

So I'm at the store because dd2 got sent home with diarrhea (she's hardcore teething) and so gonna get her some teethers.....now the question is to frer or not to frer?


----------



## JLM73

stillpraying said:


> so i'm at the store because dd2 got sent home with diarrhea (she's hardcore teething) and so gonna get her some teethers.....now the question is to frer or not to frer?

YESSSSSSSS !!! :blush: i mean ....purely to check if they have ....been checking quality assurance. ..ya know... not breaking our boycott really just kind of spying:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

J can you upload to countdown then link us? I've always had better luck there.

My personal experience with a slowly darkening test was not good :( that said, I have read tons of stories from ladies who said they had slow progressing tests and everything was fine.

My suggestion is to google the teat brand name and "progression" and you should get some images for comparison purposes.


----------



## shaescott

Ohhhh Gigs is right J, try uploading to countdown!


----------



## JLM73

Haven't uploaded there in forever, will check it out when i get home, with the late showing of my lines it would have had to be a later implant, so long as hcg is strong enuff to stave off :witch: I'm good waiting
Would have been nice if i had serial betas but my doc is not keen on doing things your insur doesn't cover:roll:


----------



## pacificlove

If in doubt, always have a pee stick handy!

In other news, i got my raspberry leaf tea and nettle leave tea in the mail today. It was a mw suggestion.
Bring on the contractions? Now only to find the tea pot, I have no idea where it went after our move..

Also, our cat is going crazy. Its raining outside and apparently I am to be blamed!


----------



## gigglebox

You b! Making it rain like that!

PL when you ripen a bit more, try a pedicure. Me and two other friends are 3 for 3 on labor starting within 24 hours, however your body needs to be good and ready. I also took EPO the day before, per a suggestion from a friend who swore by it.


----------



## shaescott

I posted that test from a bit back on countdown to see what people think lol. If y'all wanna check it out if you didn't when I posted it, here's the link. 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=605265
But it was a few days ago and to my knowledge I don't have any symptoms so... Plus it's not like I'm late, cuz I can't be late, cuz I'm irregular. I didn't temp this cycle so I've got nothing. But come on, we all know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*lol stir crazy :cat:
Mine stay outside when 90+ degrees even-!
They sometimes stay out there with light rain, anything thunder storm ish they run in lol. 
I have one of those glass inserts for the sliding door with a dog door in it, but use it at every house for the cats to go on porches to litter box pee yew lol and since they are declawed. 

I still have 2 wally cheapies, 1 frer and 1 wally blue +/-
:-k likely gonna just stick to the wallys the next 2 days until i see something much darker


----------



## pacificlove

:haha: Gigs!! 
I have a mw appointment tomorrow, the mw did offer to check and I am torn to let her or not. Probably a good idea to know where we are at since hubby is out of town, but then is there a point since its still so early.. ugh

J, summer weather our cat loves, her first snow winter last year, not a word of complaints and just staid inside. Light rain, she sometimes still goes outside, but runs from cover to cover. Pouring rain, she'll turn around in the door. Cats!!
Did you say your period is officially late??


----------



## shaescott

PL yes J is late!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why is it allowed for pregnant women to get colds?! I'm just over here trying to breath. The worst part is hubs is sick too. We both work up sick yesterday and he's just downing all kinds of meds while I can't do anything. 

Pl- I would hey checked because I wouldn't be able to not know how close I was. 

Still- anymore tests?

J- not to be a huge downer so don't hate me but... Are you sure you ovulated your chart looks so different than previous months.


----------



## Fern81

First of all congrats Shae!!! Woohoo! :) I get what you mean with the hpt. Won't it be ironic though if you were pregnant lol.

J- sorry I see nothing :( hugs!!

Pacific- so excited to find out what you are having! And so little time left!


----------



## StillPraying

Pl id want her to check. I highly recomend epo!!! 

J i think being late is a good sign, the entire time ive been on this thread ive never seen you more than a day late:thumbup: i love using countdowntopregnancy, even if its just to use their photo resizer.

Is there a difference in frers now? The box i grabbed says 6 days sooner on it?


----------



## Fern81

Still- yessss frer!!

Green- how are you in general hun? Can't believe we are 6months already! Just the other day we were dieting & doing toneitup and HOPING for a ltttc/struggle to conceive bfp... how our lives have changed. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Green, hope you feel better soon! All I do for colds and flu is hot lemon and garlic and it has worked well for me every time. (Hot lemon is just lemon juice mixed with sugar and hot water)

Fern, we all feel boy... So... Who knows :haha: how are you these days?

Have you seen the adds for pee sticks that now connect to an app to give you your results? Crazy...


----------



## shaescott

PL whaaaaat? I want thatttt! 

Omg guys remember that idea I had about the diabetes-like finger prick hcg blood test?


----------



## shaescott

So I looked up how a glucometer works. Turns out, you prick your finger (duh) and like apply your blood to this little strip inserted into the device and it has a chemical on the strip that reacts with the glucose in your blood and causes electrical currents and the device measures the strength of the electrical currents to give you your blood sugar level. Unfortunately I don't think there's a chemical that reacts with hcg that creates an electrical current based on the concentration of hcg lol, so I guess that wouldn't work.


----------



## shaescott

Have you guys heard of the method of using blood on an HPT? You mix a drop of water with some blood from your pricked finger and dip in the stick lol. I'm bored af so I'm gonna try it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I forgot to say congrats! That's awesome news about the school. 

Fern- overall I'm just tired and sore from pregnancy. I can't stand or run around town for long without taking breaks. The boys are so low the weight of them really hurts after awhile. How are you feeling? 
It's crazy were almost in our 3rd trimester!!!


----------



## JLM73

*CALL GUINESS!! HELL HATH FROZEN OVER AND SURELY PIGS ARE FLYING!*
:shock: ex ass actually GAVE me one of my son's first school pictures! ?
(Insert fainting emoji here lol)
 



Attached Files:







20161025_163745-1-1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StillPraying

Aaawwwww!!!!! J so handsome!


----------



## shaescott

Pricking your finger is a lot harder than it seems


----------



## pacificlove

J, so handsome, I agree! 

Mrs G, have you started wearing belly bands yet? Or even taping the belly with sports tape?
https://diaryofafitmommy.com/kinesio-taping-during-pregnancy-techniques-for-the-pregnant-belly/

My uncle's gf is a physiotherapist and a big believer in sports tape. Lol, she's even used it on her horse when he had a back injury ;)


----------



## StillPraying

I read up on blood on hpt, the results are typically inconclusive because the blood doesn't react with the dye as well as urine. 

AFM I'm really not feeling confident now. BFN on frer. I don't think the odds are looking in my favor. I'm 13/14 dpo. I've had multiple positives on first signal as well as 2 generic brand blue dyes. :shrug: I have 
1 frer, 2 Clearblues, and 1 clinical guard left.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I've tried it all. Nothing seems to help. Bought a few different kinds of bands too, maybe made it slightly less painful.


----------



## shaescott

So I didn't do the blood just I got dizzy while trying to prick my finger lol, I'm a wimp. Couldn't get even close to enough out of me. I just did urine, but I wish I hadn't cuz I drank a lot today and this was my 4th time peeing today lol. Looks negative but I'mma get out the flashlight


----------



## pacificlove

Don't know of you saw Mrs G, I went back and edited my post with taping link. ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Shae is it possible to even get pregnant on mirena?


----------



## shaescott

Still it's very possible haha, but very very unlikely. My NP told me she has a patient who recently got pregnant on the mirena after having it 2.5 years. And you'll find lots of stories online. It's super unlikely though, I'm really just teasing myself lol

Either way, anyone want no-line porn?


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* I am hopeful that this chart NOT looking like the other 27 that were bfn/chems is a GOOD thing lol.
I have never had an an-ov cycle in these last 28cycles, and have always O'd after opk line darker than control (strong surge) which was cd9 ( 2 days early). 
--Cd 10 was technically a +opk, but the line was no longer darker than, control so I knew the surge was going down.
-- And cd11, the opk was MUCH lighter, def negative.:thumbup:
I was still on black cohosh up to cd 13, so I figure thats and the sudden stop likely jacked up temps...really they say BBT is to confirm rise after O and then you should STOP temping, bcuz sooo many things affect temps...We just don't lol.

I def got crampy O type pains - charted in FF cd10/11/12
Sorry the boys are testing your pelvis! 
I guess I got lucky with my surrotwinssince twin A had the lower floor all to herself, while her sis was stuck in the attic :haha:...my ribs def paid for it later tho

*Pacific* I am officially 3 days late from my count (temp drop cd11 then rise on chart) and 4 days late from FFs count (cd10)
Other than the being late- which 99.9% of the time I never am, I just have ALOT of creamy cm thru the day, and sore nips, not boobs just nips!

*Still* I don't think FRER is as sensitive anymore- when I called their line months ago the agent REFUSED to tell me what miu they are now- she just kept saying "that's proprietary information, and we are not going to give that out" in a super syrupy sweet FAKE voice- over and over!:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* if you search you tube for "pregnancy test blood " there are a zillion vids of those ladies who are many months preg and bored just trying every thing on hpts.

I think your glucose type stick machine idea is great- it would just have to be a qualitative likely?? There has to be a chemical that binds to blood cells/blood proteins somewhere, which would give the + for a qual test :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*Below is my BFP chart with DS, you can see the temps were just as :wacko: before implant/solid BFP, and the temps were lower than I am now for almost 8 weeks....so I am still hopeful...
I am also guessing my coverline right now based on the last 6 months usual coverline so who knows lol
 



Attached Files:







BFP-2010.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

Here's today's test, although I drank a lot today so... Yeah its :bfn: with a slight faux line from the camera. 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=605317


----------



## pacificlove

J, hopefully this is it for you!! Could it be the cohosh lengthening the cycle? Crossing everything for you


----------



## StillPraying

Shae its hard for me to analyze tweaked tests cuz feel like i see several lines :rofl: then i feel dizzy. 

J your chart looks like a roller coaster. Can you get a positive opk if no o? 

Debating...should i take my Clearblue tonight and tomorrow night or fmu tomorrow and fmu Thursday? Will probably get another 2 pack as well. And use last stupid frer on Saturday..... Really hoping to do a digi on Sunday or Monday.no chance of getting to dollar store or Walmart right meow.....


----------



## shaescott

Still I would do mornings. 

And I totally feel you on the multiple lines thing!


----------



## StillPraying

I never get as good of lines with fmu, but with consistency of timing itd be good. *sigh* i want out of damn limbo lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- I'm a huge believer in only using FMU especially when trying to compare lines.


----------



## pacificlove

Yeah, for hcg tests I only did fmu. Opks I have heard afternoon pee. Seemed to work when I did that as I got my bfp that cycle


----------



## JLM73

*Still* usually on an an-ov cycle you will not get a +opk at all, or one that is close but not quite equal. Equall lines usually means a strong surge, line darker than control, even stronger.
I'm pretty sure I O'd. I usually don't have any O pain, but do get Ovary pain when using Cohosh.

*Pacific* Last cycle I used cohosh and it made me O 1 day early(cd12), and have AF the next morning/overnight btwn 13/14dpo- so not really late.
-- Cycle before that I used Soy AND cohosh lol and I O'd perfectly on time- cd13, but got AF 3 days EARLY! only a 10 day LP!!

So at 3/4 days late, this is the latest AF on cohosh, and earliest O...if I go by 13 day LP, which should stay the same even with an early/late O...I am 3 days late - my count- 16dpo:shrug:
I've definitely seen lines on the wally's FRER I don't trust for early testing anymore - I don't care WHAT they claim on their box now[-X


----------



## StillPraying

I hope you get darker lines soon J. What's your plan for testing?

I'm thinking chemical for me. Got another pack of the store brand blue dyes so I could test around 4 like I did yesterday and it's very faint. So I'll use my Clearblue in the morning and Thursday morning, that should be a pretty good indicator.


----------



## DobbyForever

Man you ladies were chatting


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw j I saw it on the Wally but not sure about the frer. But I officially hate them because that line I had two days ago was unmistakeable and yet here I am filling out a pad overnight and at work lol. And yay for school pics. What a handsome man

Shae I have heard of the blood and seen some posts on here about it. No thank you lol.

Pl I actually have one. When they first came on sale they had a $5 off coupon. I also thought I may have been pregnant that cycle so I was hoping to use it. Been like 4 cycles now and it's just sitting there. I finally watched a YouTube video because that's the closest I am going to get to using it. Also good luck with the tea! I vote let her check because I'm curious heheh

Still I agree hcg takes time so don't be worried about lines darkening and all that jazz

Aphy yay on the smiley face! Get that bd!

Sorry if I forgot anyone trying to get two minutes of rest before back to work


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I still see that test... And I saw the last one... And I can think of at least three women on here who had pregnancies while having mirena... Are you sure you're not pregnant?


----------



## JLM73

*Shae *LMAO :rofl: Dobby totally is puttin the whammy on ya with the mirena preggo thing lol
I've had IUDs 2/3 times in past- never a hormone one, always copper. I trusted them 100%, and my period stayed regular as a rooster lol
but I always thought preg with IUD scary due to poss MC and the poss of embedding in baby:shock:

*Still* ignore the frer result- they suck arse early lol
We were just investigating anyhow :winkwink:
I plan to use cheapies till the wheels fall off ( AF) or I see some nice dark wallys then I will add the last blue dye, THEN the frer last- digi to follow :haha:
I think you are prob best doin only fmu.
It's naturally strongest due to you sleeping and the body works ( organ wise filtering blood etc) while we sleep a bit more- thus fmu being much darker than our pm pee usually:thumbup:
You are DEF not out till the wench shows!:hugs:

*Pacific* LET the MW get allll up in the hotpocket!!!!:brat:
Some ladies dilate a month + to 2 -3 cm...I'm pretty sure* Campenator *walked around dialted enuff for Juliette to stick a hand out n wave at the passersby for a couple weeks :rofl:
Many ladies have contractions after a good check- are you going for Mother Nature firing the starter pistol or is she gonne try and strip you? :flasher:
Oh wait....not that way, I mean when they run a finger round inside the cervix to separate your membranes a bit= kickstart labor??


----------



## JLM73

Ok hectic time over, in car with hubby, a friend of his passed away-friends uncle so he's bummed. ...a definite bfp by weekend would be great for lifting his mood. ..
Anyhow, he's driving so i finally got back to the fmu wally pics i took this morning definitely btwn 8-12 mins, so for sure not evaps. Please tell me you all can see THESE otherwise I'm not only line eyed but pink line eyed:haha:
 



Attached Files:







20161025_082918-1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 19









2016-10-25 11.41.01.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 19









20161025_083527-1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 19


----------



## StillPraying

J those look like miiiinnneee!!


----------



## shaescott

J they're really light but I can see them. 

Dobs I can't see anything at all in real life, so I'm pretty darn sure I'm not pregnant. Although knowing their was a mirena pregnancy in my doctors office recently does freak me out a little lol, and she was only half way through, 2.5 years... But since there's nothing on the test irl I'm gonna say that no, I'm not pregnant. But if I start puking I'll take another test haha! Though tbh my mom is basically a pregnancy detector so she'd probably tell me. Well, she says she would tell me to take a test.


----------



## pacificlove

J, I love that emoji! Haha
And yes, the mw did offer to start doing sweeps at 37 weeks. 
And btw: according to my last cycle my due date is November 5, then the dating ultrasound put it to the 12th. Now when Nov 12 rolls around I am still pregnant, I'll be considered 40 weeks not 41 and over due with intense thoughts on how to make baby come. That thought Made the mw happy. ;)

That line is definitely there, late implant?

Still, fx your line gets darker by morning. Are you officially late now?


----------



## StillPraying

PL no won't be officially late until Thursday passes. But since I haven't had an af since my loss she could be as late as Nov 1st. I had my membranes swept 2x with dd1 at 39 weeks and 40 weeks lol


----------



## gigglebox

J i definitely see it! Stick in there beanie baby!

Ugh, just had bd w/ hubs,m2 big O's, and now i'm all crampy :( not bad,mbut def like a lot of af cramping (which happens on and off anyway). I'm probably ok, right...? They aren't painful, just uncomfortable.

Uugggh...sickness was hitting me again today,mand my food aversion has been baaaaad. I can't wait for that aspect of pregnancy to be over. I am sooo looking forward to eating clean again.


----------



## JLM73

*Giggsey*:hugs: You should be fine! I remember ahem- Self pleasure big O's with DS as ex ass was NOT interested in sex at all when I was preg...well not really EVER lol
And OMG the tightening right after was really kinda OUCH!!!
I always worried- same with surro twins, but never had a prob!
Just consider it a BH stimulator and the fact that you are directing a TON more blood to baby :thumbup: To them it's no more than a hug with all that fluid around them.

Thx all. The pic is still much lighter here than on my phone but I give on that lol
I actually have to dim the brightness on my screen to be able to see it better. The light washes it out:shrug:
Hubs is coming from the shower! Last he asked if AF was late I was all welll like a day - but it's the herb supps...plus doc said negative...
In his world a Doc's ruling is like THE end all be all lol
We know better of course- fricking 50miu test!??
Anyway- I just gotta not grimace now if he tries to mess with the nips cuz they are really sore!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I think as long as they aren't painful and no bleeding it's normal. If it doesn't go away maybe do check with your mw. 
You are almost into second trimester! My ms went away at 12 weeks for me, and by 14 I had no more bad days and have been full of energy since. 

Talking about energy, I need to do laundry, but the dryer broke... With our high humidity and lower temps, nothing dries here on its own in the winter.


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls i passed out laying on my phone whilst trying to type last night lol! 

Just fyi - blank white negative OPK & PG test strip, pheeeew!!! Im outta the water :) 

Shae i did see a line on that test you posted, maybe do another if you start feeling odd lol but... that being said, some ladies dont have any early symptoms & dont realise they preggers!! Ive heard of mirena pg's aswell.. :-/

Havent read last couple of pages as passed out but Nuala fell asleep 930pm & woke up at 04:40 yay!!! Now i want mooooore sleep ha ha

Gigs i had crampys every single time after an 'O' all the way through but more so in the earlier days, its were uterus is lots biggerand you feel the crampy contractions more! Does one have a mini bump yet??

Pacific we're all on babywatch for you know heheee :) not that i wish you to have a looong drawnout labour or anything but first labours arent always necessarily slow, just be alert for any really acheyness in back aswell as cramp feelings as you could be dilating & not even know.. u dont want to get caught off guard with sudden contraction & be so far from hosp :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

gigs- Totally normal to cramp up after an O during pregnancy. It's fine, common, and harmless.

PL- Baby watch has begun!!!

J- Definitely seeing some lines. Hmmm.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :hugs: i don't remember anything like this with DS. Also, i was typing whilst being on the verge of passing out and i saw i was hitting the "m" instead of the space bar a lot :haha: i reread my post like mr garrsion, m'kaaay?

PL, that makes me feel. I've been so offput with the farm animals and wonder how the heck you do it. Right now i let them out in the morning and hubs and i take putting them away, but soon it'll be all up to me for both shifts because it'll be dark before he gets off work and i'm dreading it. Hope i have some of that energy you mentioned by the time that happens!

Also, i agree, get checked!

Edited to ad...my "bump" is not hard, but i imagine it's pushing my fat and bloat out, so i'm definitely looking larger. Where as i used to kid of hold my gut in, i'm just letting it hang out now. I can not WAIT until i have a proper bump and can start wearing maternity shirts showing it off! I think i'm still about 4 weeks away from that. My amazing bro got me a $100 gift card to target for my birthday so i'll be doing some shopping this weekend for for comfy clothes.

Also i have a gala (omg i know right? What broke ass person goes to galas?!) this weekend and i need a cocktail dress. None of my dresses fit me now :( really not trying to spend a fortune on a dress i'll probably only wear once so i'm trying goodwill first!


----------



## JLM73

Today's wally. ..not much change but there, keep hoping for a big jump in darkness, maybe tomorrow, it's not fading, so that's something. ..
Keep doing the hcg math of hcg2-3 at implant, 2 days layer 4-6, 2 days layer 8-12, 2 more days 16-24....
Good reminder how slowly hcg can go up, as the examples above would take about a week, and STILL have hcg less than the 25miu listed on all my tests...craziness ...all ican do is keeeep testing and wait:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20161026_062558-2.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 13









20161026_063436-1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeping my fxed j

Sorry ladies life is kicking my a** right now. I am so miserable. Extreme fatigue. Everything makes me want to vomit. My boobs hurt. If I wasn't on my period/charting I would be in my gyn's office demanding a blood test. And report cards are coming up so I have one protect after the other to grade. Will catch up soon


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*:hugs:hug: Sorry babe:(

I am trying to get my log in info for CDTP cuz this reduced qual on upload on BnB is stupid ridiculous. I just looked at the 16dpo gallery and of course there are some uber obvi bfps, but I am REALLY surprised how many bfps are VERY light there at 16 dpo!


----------



## Flueky88

Hi ladies sorry it's been so ling. I was feeling super down about ttc and scheduled appt with FS for January. However, God seems to have had other plans for me. I got my :bfp: at 13dpo. I'm so happy I nearly cried when I saw the lines. I will try to upload pictures. 

Still and J I'm sorry your lines are being stubborn. FX for slow risers but healthy babies.

Tex enjoy the cruise.

Dobby sorry about the bitch witch. I hate her.

Gigs, I hope you can find a cocktail dress for the gala. I've never been to one before.


----------



## Flueky88

The FRER was at about 3 minute mark but dried even darker. The other 2 at about 10 minutes. Also I got 1-2 on digi. I did it because when DH first saw lines he was like, "Yeah but they are faint"
 



Attached Files:







20161026_103003.jpg
File size: 164.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TexasRider

Flueky- great lines Hun congrats! 

I'm definitely feeling down about Ttc but I'm gonna have a great time on my cruise. Looking nice at running tests in January as well when I see my OB. Going to order my husband some maca when we get back from Mexico so he can start taking that and maybe it will help


----------



## JLM73

*FLUUUEEEEKKKKKK!!!!!*:wohoo::happydance::bunny::wohoo:
I have been WONDERING how you are!!! Apparently GREAT! And so are those LINES!!!!
CONGRATS!!!!

OMG GREAT lines def knocked up lol:hugs:
Soooo missed you woman!!!

*Tex* I'm so sorry hun :(
You may actually be able to get the Maca in Mexico much cheaper! It grows in South America - so maybe!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Fluek!!! Huge congrats! I hope this means you'll rejoin our party now :hugs: so what cycle attempt was this?


----------



## Flueky88

Tex thank you. I wanted to mention I did fertilaid and ovaboost for 4 months. DH did fertilaid for men for 2.5 months. I hear macaroni is great too though. I hope that you get a suprise bfp like me and don't have to go to Dr about testing.

J I missed you guys too. I would read some but not log in. I just felt like a failure. The forums made me feel worse and every cycle that didn't work was a let down to me and others. I think I'll come more regularly now. &#128512; Oh and thank you :hugs: 

Gigs, it was my 13th cycle. I had 1 that was anovulatory and one I suspected that was. So actually 11 attempts? 


I called my gyn and have appt on Halloween for urine and blood work. I didn't ask what they are checking. Probably hcg and progesterone. I'll ask when they check. Anyways, I have to buy more frer and digital signal today. Thankfully, I'm off work today for working last weekend. Oh and I'll probably test Friday or Saturday. Maybe a cheapie tomorrow but I don't want to get scared about if lines are dark enough or not


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah I will check Mexico and see. But sometimes you gotta be careful cause the stuff they sell is fake.... Either way hubs diet is very bad no fruits or veggies at all so vitamin deficiency is probably an issue. Hopefully it will help and we catch. If not I will do my hsg and other tests in January sometime. And have an SA done for hubs.


----------



## claireybell

OMG FLUEKS ARHHHhhhh!!!! Huuuuuge congrats my lovely thats fantastic news eeee!!! You need to get a ticker hehe!! Will you now be a regular on here? :) so excited!!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky that's a fantastic line! Congrats :) so all you had to do was book that fs appointment? ;) 

Gigs, I have been simplifying my chores all summer. What used to take 45-60 minutes now takes 20.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, also thank you &#55357;&#56833;

CB, thank you so much. Yes I will plan to post more as I'm feeling better. I may wait for a ticker but will probably get one soon. I'm glad you got more sleep last night. That scares me about newborn stage.

Pacific, I know that's what I told my husband. Haha. Oh and I can't believe we are fixing to be on labor watch for you. It seems like yesterday you had that ulterior motive taking that pie to hubby ;)


----------



## claireybell

Haha oh yes, Pacifics pie booty call hehe i remember that!! :)

Flueks, the newborn sleepy nights pass really quick but late pg preps you for it with uncomfy sleepless nights :thumbup: & your bod gets used to running on less sleep. So happy for you guys :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Ladies:coffee:

Tex I hope you don't have to do any tests,but if you do I hope it's something super simple. Cruise time tomorrow!! :happydance: I definitely recommend maca for both you and DH...or macaroni as flueky put it:haha:
If you have vitaminshoppe near you they have it :)

Flueky congratulations:happydance: your lines are perfect! Can't wait to see the digi!!

J love cdtp, don't even have to crop my photos anymore! My lines don't seem to be changing either :nope: I didn't think slow rising hcg was a good sign?

Dobbles:hugs:

Gigs I laughed at your what broke ass person goes to a gala?? :rofl: I recommend ROSS of you have one near you! What is the gala for? Target has awesome oversized shirts that make great maternity shirts that are cheaper than their maternity stuff:thumbup:

Clairey glad the little miss is letting you sleep more and that your O scare is passed lol no Irish twins for you :winkwink:

Here's this mornings test....really not thinking all of these faint lines are a good sign.
 



Attached Files:







20161026_075224_opt.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaescott

Flueks! Congrats!

I have a question for you all. Is there a medication you can get that thickens uterine lining? Before the IUD my periods were always on the light side so I might need it in the future.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, thanks for the clothing tips! Not sure if i have a ross near me but there is one in the next city over near where i pick up duck food :thumbup: and actually now that i think about it there is a target right next to it :thumbup: :thumbup: guess i know what i'm doing tomorrow haha

And about your lines...i don't want to sugar coat so I'll say they do remind me of my early loss lines :( i just want to be honest. On the plus side, this definitely means your body is ovulating again which is amazing considering after a second tri loss it can take aaaagges for ov to start again. Hopefully it's just a slow hcg producer though, which can happen!


----------



## StillPraying

I appreciate the honesty gigs :flower: im really thinking it does look like a chemical. If AF shows by the 1st ill know thats what it was.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Shae i believe there are natural supplement you can take, as well as baby asprin.


----------



## pacificlove

Still, I see that line and I am keeping my hopes up for you. You need a sticky bean :hugs:

It's funny how quickly 9 months went by, yet at times it seemed to take for ever. 

Let you all know what the mw says this afternoon ;)


----------



## JLM73

Baby aspirin thins your blood and makes implant easier- 
I have been on it for over 6 months for high B/P , so it's just a perk on ttc

*Shae* if you thicken your lining your AF will be heavier.
Honestly you can't really compare what you have now to what you will have after Mirena is out since AF changes as you get older, and Mirena is what is giving out hormones right now affecting your AF. Once it is out, you will have a change in AF flow/frequ again, so best to reassess then. Things may be fine then!
My first partner on the ambulance for many years had TWO day periods!?!:saywhat: I was jealous as F*! When she got married, she popped out 3 kiddos no prob over 5 years, and STILL has 2 day periods :roll:
So flow sometimes has nothing to do with fertility.
There are also ladies that are still having light bleeds when they O and they implant fine:shrug:
The female body is a conundrum lol

AFM NOT impressed with CDTP for these photos either! 
I can see the pink on my closed hpt pic np, and it is GONE there totally. I can also see the thick faint line on the open test pic np on my phone ( have like 10 pics that show it, and can still see it irl) but it is NOT showing at all on CDTP
I think the resizer is good, but unless lines are fairly strong, I don't think it will show the contrast any better than BnB....

*Tex* Yea I wouldn't get the supps in Mexico- tho a friend of mine orders gout meds from there for years now for 1/4 the $ they charge here, annnd it's OTC there!
Gout doesn't just stay away- esp the way he eats/drinks so it's the real deal meds.

I was actually meaning you should try to grab some fresh maca root from there. I know I saw it on many a cruise in the markets.

*Still* I totally still see your line, just not sure how fast those progress either:shrug:
They usually say hcg doubles in 2 days avg, some sooner, so tomoro should be darker than ystrdys given that will be 48 hrs:thumbup:

Honestly your lines have been darker than mine so if anyone's going Chemical bound it's likely me over you !


----------



## M&S+Bump

2000 pages!

Congrats Flueks. Same happened to us as well - 18 months, a few weeks before fertility consultant appt - two lines :haha:

I'm reading along but every time I sit down to write anything, life happens...

My receptionist came back a week early so I've been off since Saturday.. but it doesn't feel much easier yet, tbh.


----------



## M&S+Bump

14 week bump. About the same size as I was at 20 weeks with the others :haha:

Definitely feeling movement now too, flips and prods, the prodding has been going on for a couple of weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8937.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Ma you were the one i was supposed to ask about quickening. Feeling anything?


----------



## Flueky88

CB good to know. I'm a bit of a diva with sleep. :rofl: Oh how is Riley handling having a lil sister?

Still, I'm sorry they are still faint. I really hope that bean can produce hcg like crazy soon. If not I'm sorry and do something fun to help deal with AF. Oh and I didn't realize autocorrect changed maca to macaroni:rofl: 

Shae, thanks. I think progesterone helps thicken the lining. Not really my expertise. You were drinking pomegranate juice before to thicken it weren't you?

Alright going to next page cause my memory stinks right now.


----------



## gigglebox

Posted to slow! Yay for feeling baby!


----------



## Flueky88

J :hugs: I hope you also get a bean really putting out the hcg. As I said to still you should do something nice if AF shows. A margarita was my favorite AF therapy.

M&S thank you. I wonder if it's because we semi gave up hope of happening without help. Also, I'm so happy you have a sticky bean this time. Happy 2nd tri &#128512;and beautiful bump.

So I called our infusion pharmacy because I hook up and unhook chemotherapy. They said as long as no contact on skin but I should err on caution as some error could happen and to have another nurse do. So I guess I'll need to spill the beans early. I just want supervisors to know for now. We are not telling family yet. We will cross that bridge later


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I tried pom juice but no increase in flow. J, I know it'll make it heavier. It's insanely light right now though so I wouldn't mind. Before the mirena it was light, one super plus held 7 hours!


----------



## StillPraying

Shae i asked my dr about that once and they said type of period isnt related to fertility unles irregular. :shrug: 

Flueky just being nosy but do you have a specific reason for not wanting to tell? 

MS lovely bump!! How exciting feeling movement!!

PL good luck with mw appointment :flower:

J im on baby asprin due to preeclampsia with dd2 as well as losses....idk some studies saying it could help prevent both. Idk but it cant hurt lol

I read up on faint lines and it just seems to be mixed reviews going either way :shrug: i have my test for this afternoon to take around the same time i took the other ones of the same brand. Also my Clearblue for fmu tomorrow. If AF shows tomorrow or by Tuesday ill know. So that way by nov 3rd ill know if I can get trashed at the ball :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Congrats flueky!! <3


----------



## JLM73

*Still* sounds like a good plan, but if you saved them from the day before (48) hrs - compare those two! That should give you a better idea than comparing only 24 hrs apart. Seems to me lines only change alot on frer in 24 hrs :shrug:
I'm saving my FRER for FRI a.m. cuz if I finally see something darker than the one from Tues, there will have been 72 hrs in btwn, THEN I'll believe the darn FRER
Which test types are you taking this afternoon?

Having an early pity party and eating EVERY bit of junk food in the house :munch::haha:
Just did some reading up on Diabetes and unfort it too can affect :spermy: quality but not motility- if it's been going on a long time, which I think hubs said like 8 years??
He just changed to a new insulin, and his sugars still bounce all over but don't seem to go below 240's:(
No bueno. He is upping the dose daily per the doc, till it stabilizes, but I'm concerned his no really staying on top of it has affected his fertility:shrug:
I found a mens health webpage about it - debating sharing it with him as he will just get bummed out and be moody- so likely not...
It mentions diabetic neuropathy ( permanent nerve dmg) - I've always known about this being in the med field most my life- but didn't even THINK about it causing infertility in the way that if nerves are dmgd in the man parts, it can cause issues with :spermy: lift off- if you know what I mean- some can even be pushed back into their bladder rather than out the normal path:dohh:
I know hubs has probs frequ with "finishing" - not DOING but the big finish and the article DEF mentions alot about permanent nerve dmg causing that ...
It also says meds etc will not help, as the nerves are simply unable to transmit the impulses required...gah...gonna have to get on him about his junky snacking !
Cuz it will only get worse!:trouble:
Guess I should plan to stick to natural and cup deposits for future ttc efforts...Who knew I woould be MARRIED and still using donor cups :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, cool ticker! 

Ms, what a pretty bump!! Show it off, most of is don't get to show off that early ;)

Afm, I have to pee, but the cat is sleeping across my belly with my legs proped up behind her back while I've been having af type cramps for the last hour. Can I blame the raspberry leaf tea that I had with breakfast for that?


----------



## pacificlove

Awe :( mw appointment got cancelled... She's at a home birth on the big island. So either tomorrow or Friday now.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm pl, very interesting. Are they getting more intense? Are you timing them just in case? 

J, i wouldn't mention it if there's nothing he can do and it may bum him out. Encouraging vitamins for him, and Tex your hubs too, can't hurt!

Speaking of vitamins! TTC ladies--look into magnesium. I take it because it's good for the heart and was worries it wasn't hindering my bfp, but when i looked it up it turns out it can aid in fertility :thumbup: 

Gala--i forgot to say, it's a march of dimes event at this very nice hoity toity restaurant downtown. My friend has premie triplets and was fundraising for MOD this year, and we used our farm to set up a fundraiser and helped raise $130 or so, so she invited us as guests to this gala she'll be speaking at. It's free for us and we'll be fed a several course meal from local chefs/farms so it should be amazing


----------



## Flueky88

Still, not telling just in case we have a miscarriage. DH too I think is worried because of the chemical I had. My line was no where near as dark then though. FX, I can't wait to see your tests.

Fern, thank you. Also I love that your baby is size of thorns hammer.

J do you think you could get him into exercising. Along with diet it can really help his glucose levels. Could his dr order a SA?

Pacific thanks, I thought the geeky one was neat and not one you see often. Sorry your appt was cancelled at least you know your mw should be there for you when you go into labor :)


----------



## StillPraying

Flueky i figured that was the reason. That was my reasoning with dd2 but my sisters found out because of stuff i was pinning on pintrest:haha: next time we will tell our parents once its confirmed because i want all the prayers and support i can get.

Gigs i thimk magnesium is on the sway boy list too lol 

Pl sorry your appointment got canceled, red raspberry leaf definitely makes you crampy, hopefully it leads to real contractions!

J great idea, maybe ill use the cb on Friday if AF doesn't show tomorrow. I dont think id show dh the info, but maybe say you want to go on a fertility diet together to assist with ttc!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I've had bh for months now which is why the mw said don't start the raspberry leaf tea until 37 weeks. She had a good feeling about that one ;)

MS, now I look forward to how your ticker changes every week, so... Post often ;)
As for the mw, I love mine! She is taking a vacation between the 10th and 24, which she booked before my dating ultrasound. She has confirmed that she will still be there for me which warms my heart.


----------



## claireybell

Shae i read that as 'Porn juice' not Pom juice :rofl: 

Oooh pacific, are they just quite uncomfy or abit ouchy? I remember trying to determine 'are they painful or just uncomfy' but mine were contractions in the end Lol! I quite enjoyed the Raspberry leaf tea & its great for toning uterus & helping to regulate contractions, you can drink it in labour aswell, make ice raspberry leaf tea :) 

M&S aww your bump is lovely! Fab news on early movement 

Flueks i love your ticker hehe! Riley loves having a baby sister, hes so funny he says things like 'Mum i love Nualas head' hahaa :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek* He actually lost alot of weight just before I met him- was super motivated at the gym /diet etc- then he fell in love:serenade: and ( insert crash and burn sound here) LOL
I brought my GREAT cooking- but by NO means always healthy- and he has NOT gone to the gym since we have been together- can't believe we have be married almost 4 months :shock:
We agreed to start going to his gym after work, but he picked up 3 afterschool tutors a week to earn more $.
He is literally sprawled across the bed right now sleeping- just got here 15 mins ago, and has to leave again in 20 mins- Dinner is Mexican Lasagna:blush:
NOT healthy- but I'm haveing a pity day LOL

*STILL!!!* Check out this link to legit LATE BFPs like some ppl urine tests NEVER work for ??? WHat witchery is this???
https://www.essentialbaby.com.au/forums/index.php?/topic/500621-late-bfps/


----------



## wookie130

Still- I sure hope it's not a chemical, but unfortunately, it may be the case. I was seeing some very clear lines on your tests, however...could you go get some hcg beta blood draws 48 hours apart? Then you'd know for sure... :hugs:

M&S- Yay for feeling movement! I loved it early on, and then in the third tri, it was like, "Oh, C'MON ALREADY!!!!" But I had a couple of babies who would sit directly on my bladder, kick me in the cervix, and create lightening crotch that you would not believe. Third tri was a shithole for me. :rofl:

Fluek- :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Such beautiful news! Sending all types of sticky vibes for this baby!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations Flueky!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I'd say they were just uncomfy and went away after ~1 1/2 hours. The mw instructions are to set a timer (say 30 minutes in the beginning) and count how many contractions come. Apparently that's how the hospital here does it, they don't count the how many minutes apart but rather how many per every 10 minutes.
For now they just come and go as they please. Still early ;) 
Good to know on the labor contractions and the tea. I'll throw a bag or two into my "birthing center bag" ;)

Wookie, did you ever have your babies feel up your pelvis? My bladder is a punching bag these days but also baby likes to scrape along the pelvis, talk about a weird feeling!


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* I think CB used the Raspberry Tea without success?? Sounds like it's working for you tho :thumbup:

O M G! Not sure if any of you have seen it, but hubs literally has a movie collection of like 2000 dvds, and O M G :shock:
He ask me about titles of notable ones, and I have seen 98% of them as I used to get Netflix back in like 2006 when they first started mailing out movies. I paid like $17/month and got 3 movies mailed to me at a time, and would EASILY watch 2-3 on my days off, and mail them back immed, so another 2-3 would be in my mailbox within a day or so. I was DEF earning my fee by watching like 15-20/month :haha:
BUT I also worked nights in L&D, so on Fridays when I got home, I'd catch a catnap then head straight to the theater at $5/movie before noon- and again on Sat and Sun if there were enuff interesting new releases lol. The nurses considered me the movie critic, and would ask me what was worth seeing every week.
Welllll that means I had seen almost everything that came out for several years...
I digress... lol
So O. M. G.!!! He asked me about Caligula ( 1979) and :shock::shock::shock:
It is a STRAIGHT PORNO!!!!
For you ladies that like porn or SUPER show it all movies - yeaaaa....Caligula should be in your Library.
It's based on the historical Roman story of Caligula- but OMG...no words...I seriously had NO idea lol.
They hold back NOTHING!:shock:


----------



## JLM73

*STILLLL!??*What happened with your afternoon tests??
Here's a diff page of posts of ladies with failed hpts and some neg BLOODS that ended up bfp....craziness- I get a couple quack jobs posting this, or people who have no clue where they are in their cycle but WTH?? There's Tons of them having the same issue:shrug:
https://www.babycenter.com/400_has-...-af-was-due-and-later-gotten-a_9977014_789.bc


----------



## JLM73

Where IS everyone?? I know *Dobs* is likely enjoying gonna chillax and have a drink or 2, but where is everyone else?
*Still *did you test hun?

AFM I have purposely kept my fingers OUT of the vajay- didn't wanna entice the :witch: lol, but figured WTH and checked my cervix- and it is high, def Closed, and pretty soft :shock:
My nips are still really sore- just the tips, not the areola or breast area- which I never ever have, and the extra creamy cm continues, so at this point I am just hoping I will be one of those 19dpo BFP stories :haha:
-- and humor me- not that it necesarily matter but my temps are all higher than BFP with DS, but the pattern is mimmicking...
I had a good temp rise after O with DS, then 2 dips after- like this time
- I also got my first real temp shift UP with DS's chart on 16dpo, then a drop 17dpo and back up 18 dpo...like this cycle. So interested to see if I bounce back up tomoro a.m. ( wish I could overlay grrr)

So will keep testing with fmu till I see something, one way or the other
 



Attached Files:







BFP-2010.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

StillPraying said:


> Gigs i thimk magnesium is on the sway boy list too lol

well shit, I'm having a boy for sure :dohh: :haha:

J, I always say "love makes you fat". Hubs and i both hit an all time high on our weight around the 2-3 year mark of our relationship. When we met he was in the best shape of his life. I was no skinny mini but I was pretty average, with a little extra. I ballooned to nearly 200lbs, and he got up in the 260's.


----------



## gigglebox

J my cervix was exactly as you describe following my bfp, including creamy cm. now it's so high i can't reach it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Who is relaxing lol I have been grading non stop between breaks/at home all week. I only stopped to make dinner. I still have 12 more personal narratives to grade tonight. Don't get me started on classwork. But I have to get these narratives done tonight because I told them I would have them done last week lol. But in my defense they are long and I have to do two different rubrics (one that is kid friendly and goes home and one that is teacher friendly and stays with me). Soooo tired..... ><

And once I finished this batch off I have another batch of projects due 11/4 with a quick turnaround on those as well. I scheduled my formal veal for late November hoping to avoid stressing myself out too much so as not to risk yet another late o which is the norm now. I may talk to so about trying this cycle or wait him out to see if he gets a vasectomy or not. 

Fluuuueeeeekkky I am so thrilled for you! I was just about to pm you to check in! Yay!!! Beautiful lines and congrats on the digital!


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Gigs*! and LOL at Love makes you fat!
Unfortunately I have stayed about the same- but was needing to drop about 10 lbs when I met hubs- but I eat ALOT of salads/fruit btwn my indulgent brkfsts and dinners lol- HE has zero control and really eats just to eat - bored, stressed ...it's THERE etc:haha:
He is actually way overwt at 6 ft 345! But had gone from 360 to 310 when we met...He blames me for 15 lbs of that lol the rest cuz he gave up the gym/3 mile walks a few times a week ( around a HUGE lake here- it's a trek)
Not sure he could look ok at 245 with his build- he's husky, but he def needs to get in the upper 260/275 range at least, especially with his diabetes and having had 2 neck surgs from a motorcycle wreck way back.
DOn't get me wrong- for such a big guy he is strong as hell, and pretty active most days- just taking in too many carbs/calories!
I liken him to a Rhino- bulky but a powerhouse:haha:

I'm hoping the signs I DO have are a good thing
:-k honestly- other than my faints that faded with my chems- I haven't seen a STRONG BFP since 2010 when DS was conceived.
I def don't believe alot of those "10miu" strips for sale on the internet are truly that tho- cuz the lines should NOT be weaker than OTC brands pfft.
The most curious thing to me is my sore nips! This is my 3rd time using Black cohosh, and it's only cd1-12, so NO reason I should have sore nips now if I have never gotten them before.
Even last year when I had weird boob signs- it was a chemical cycle, and it was tingling up the SIDE of my boobs by armpits NOT the nips at all!??


----------



## StillPraying

Definitely a chemical. Started spotting. I don't typically spot pre AF but that was before MC so hopefully that's not my norm now. Going out to dinner and getting a drink. Sorry didn't reply to others who posted I'll read and repost later.


----------



## DobbyForever

Which means no drinking for me because I'll get sloppy lol and start failing all of them


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I am so sorry to hear that. Big hugs and definitely enjoy that drink


----------



## JLM73

*DOBBER!*:trouble: DON'T make me drive to Cali and Beat you!
Tell SO nowwww that you don't wanna close the door totally on ttc! You know darn well you want a lil Dobby!
Don't let him go get one when you told him to in a time of frustration!
You were hoping and testing up to and right after light pink spotting!
:brat: Don't make me BEAT YOuuuuu! lol
Go! Shoo! Tell SO nooowww!
You two are young - no reason for such a permanent decision.
Honestly he can just condom up again if you wanna take a break or wait a while
Now c'mon in- Group :hug: :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Still*Ahhh...:( sorry hun :hugs:
I hope it's not a new norm for you either!....wait you are early! Any poss of IB??


----------



## pacificlove

Still, sorry. Hope it's just a bean digging in deep. 

J, your cycle sounds so odd. Can you convince your doctor for bloods now? You are what, 5 days late?

Dobs, grading sounds fun, not! Go for the glass of wine ;) more fun!

As for us, I definitely spotted a flea on the dog today. And he's on flea meds! It just proofs to me that all this stupid chemical stuff just kills part of the cycle, not everything all at once and it's done for a month... I am on a war path now.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* I am 5 days late by my count, 6 days late per FF
As for your pup- I am in Florida- Flea/Tick heaven even in our "winters" and I have not used flea/tick meds in literally 15 yearrrrrs thru over 12 dogs lol
I just add garlic powder to each bowl of food- they love it, and apparently it's a natural flea repellant:shrug:
Cheap too- they sell Garlic Powder at the $ store even!


----------



## DobbyForever

I would do wine but I don't have any and my back hurts too much to go get some

And idk. Sometimes I look at kids and think that could be fun. Others I look at them and think why. Idk I'm exhausted and can't think straight and I'm back to grading in 5m


----------



## pacificlove

Second attempt:

J, I haven't even thought of garlic powder, thanks :) honestly my dog has so much long hair, I wonder how infested he is that I was able to spot a flea on him. For now I have put some of my natural mosquito spray on him. Been wondering why he's been extra itchy the last few days to the point of scratching out hair. (Been wondering if it's food allergies again but looks like he's been reacting to flea bites)

And I so agree with gigs on the married fat. Haha. I was in such a good shape when I met hubby 7 years ago. We got married 2 1/2 ago and I was ok. Now add pregnancy weight and I am the "fattest" I have ever been. Hubby on the other hand can pig out any day and not gain an ounce.

J, can you demand bloods now??


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed J can't you ask for bloods at this point? I forgot how long ago you were at the doctor's. Kaiser will do bloods if you are a week late with a neg urine test.

Also I seriously just had the shortest period ever.  I had the spotting after bd on Sunday, Monday I had spotting then super heavy overnight and at work Tuesday, then Tuesday afternoon was light bleeding, and now I'm back to spotting. I marked Monday as light bleeding just to end the cycle on FF but it was really more spotting.


----------



## gigglebox

still :hugs: so sorry. but I do think your intuition is good, it really does remind me a lot of when I had my early loss; that despite reading a lot of success stories with slow darkening bfp's, I just kind of knew mine was not going to be one of those. I had a much better feeling this time around (although of course I still have my nervous fear in the back of my mind that shit's gonna hit the fan :haha: but I think that's normal?)

J, what about you, any new test to ogle? I agree, bloods sound warranted. Maybe if you have to go in take a pic of your test too, so you can be like, look, I know what your shit tests say but here's the one I took at home, bitch!

Dobs, when J said "you know you want a little Dobby" I def just pictured you with a house elf holding onto your leg hahahahaha


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* that's a very weird cycle!
Hubs kids went off on him in class, like 3 started
yelling at him/name calling, and another teacher had to step in so he could focus on the one that caused it = 3 referrals
He has been in a pissy ass mood since he got home- Sooo not in the mood to deal with it!
I have bitten my tongue many times, and flat out told him -Drop the attitude! You are not aggravated with ME and I am trying to help you.
His blood sugar was 445 when he got home! He waited too late to call his doc office re: the new insulin not working at 50 units, and they don't have an answering serv??? Who doesn't>???
He's been quiet mainly which is not like him, but irritating me cuz everytime I ask/suggest something he just looks at me and doesn't answer till I ask AGAIN and I HATE repeating myself when I know damn well you heard me!:hissy:
He didn't eat more than a couple bites of the Mexican lasagna cuz his sugar was up ( before tutoring)- I TOLD him to eat more, as he decided to self medicate and give himself like 20 units of his OLD insulin, and I told him he had to eat but nooooo
He didn't get back till an hour LATER than I expected, and said he was hungry.
So I said EAT you took extra insulin- he ignored me- cpl hours later he looks fine - takes his sugar again and it's dropped all the way to 165! 
No wonder he feels like crap! He is soooo frickin hardheaded! I was a Paramedic 20+ years and dealt with diabetics alll day everyday grrrr!:growlmad:
As soon as he saw the lower# he decided to milk it so I heated his food up AGAIN, and he complained it part was cold:saywhat:
I'm like DUDE! Eat the damn hot side and I'll reheat the other side later!!
When he was done I said go take a bath and lay down- cuz frankly he's getn on my nerves! lol
He whined he can't cuz he has to take his sugar again in a bit (insert glaring emoji)
I was like TAKE a bath... I can bring you the glucometer later...
He finally went Grrr Men are such damn babies!!
I swear he just likes to do things the hard way!

I will NOT be going to bed till he is snoring lol.

*Pacific*Hopefully it was just a couple fleas that forgot to make the left turn at Albuquerque :haha:

*Gigs*LMAO house elf!:rofl:

And NOPE my doc flat out refuses to do bloods- she was alot more willing/sympathetic before she got preg and had her baby earlier this year :growlmad:
If I could get a decent line, I could just goto my old OB/GYN- they only take my insur IF you are preg, as they can't refuse pregos care I guess??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selfish post-

This crap has gone into my chest despite be trying to do everything to prevent that from happening. Any advice on how to get it out of my chest?


----------



## JLM73

Oh and I was JUST at her office ystrdy lol I don't see her again until Feb for yearly physical/ labs

No matter once I confirm preg she will boot me off to the OB anyhow- they don't see pregos :haha:

*MrsG* you should have a bit of relief with Menthol/Vapor Rub- I hate Vapor rub but cough drops with menthol come in great flavors- Cherry/ Citrus/ Strawberry/ Tropical and good old Honey Lemon!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, is Vic's vaporub safe during pregnancy? Sorry the cold is turning nasty on you.. steam baths? Just head under a towel over a bowl of steaming water with some Vic's in it?! And breath deep.

J, men are babies... Hope yours gets his shit together. I've had a serious conversation with mine about asthma. I now know Everytime when he's struggling to control it again. Even the times he's had to seek medical help and he'd rather not have me there or am too far away to just pop in for support. But it did take a tearful heart to heart conversation.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacif* yea, omg I have asthma thank goodness it's only triggered by allergies- not activity - hubs STILL tried to sit up to retake his sugar- I repeated that I will BRING it to him lol - so he's in bed ---with the light on----on his phone checking FB :dohh:
Hard head- I will have NO mercy when I drag his ass outta that bed drill sgt style come 6 am:haha:
Oh yea- steam/towel is a good idea!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs the grading sounds like a miserable time lol Totally picturing the teacher off of a Christmas Story :haha: sometimes kids are fun dobs, but a lot of times i look at my own kids and ask whhhyyy??? Lol 

J those stories are pretty crazy...neg blood tests :shock: say whaaa? I know nothing of cervical positions so am of no help there. Cant even find mine :rofl: but id say being so late is a good sign obviously lol very interesting about the garlic J! I may try that when we someday get a doggy again....the dollar store sells everything...Marijuana tests, strange pictures of unicorns with beards....:shrug:

Pl ugh on fleas. I dealt with an epidemic of them this summer it was awful.

Mrs G i saw a bumper sticker today that said got twins? Totally thought of you! 

Gigs :rofl: you said house elf and i pictured the harry potter dobby saying "dobby must return to ttc crazy bus...." bwahahahaha i read that losing weight before a bfp can sway girl? You were focusing on that before this bfp right? 

AFM....well id be lying if I said i wasn't gutted. And like every desperate ttcr i googled and tried to rationalize it all but the truth is that i knew it when the tests didn't get darker. Idk if im technically early or late even. I was told i couldnt count my last round of bleeding as a period as you have to have 20 days of no bleeding for it to be af. Which i technically didnt meet since tomorrow would be 20 days. If my body returned to a regular 30 days as always, she should have shown up around the 1st. So far its just pink when i wipe, and one spot of brown when it started. Obviously its not IB because ive been getting positives. *sigh* :thumbup:

And this pic is forlove makes you fat comments bwahahahaha
 



Attached Files:







208174-This-Could-Be-Us-If-We-Didn-t-Like-Cake-So-Much.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pacificlove

J, hubby's asthma is triggered by seasonal changes and allergies. Even new pets. Hoping our kids don't inherit his lungs ;) any of your kids have it? Interesting is that mil has it and 3 out of her 4 kids got it. Kid #4 has nut allergies and only one of her asthma kids grew out of it.
Give your hubby the sh!t got real talk.. as in he now has a wife that very much cares about his well being.
Lady, you need to get bloods done!! Can you book an appointment with your ob based on the faint lines an no af?

Still, love the pic... I could totally be that woman if I didn't love food so much :haha: 
Fleas suck, so itchy now myself. All in my head... Gonna make up a water vinegar solution for the cat and dog tomorrow.. apparently fleas don't like it?
Are your tests still getting lighter then? It does sound like your body is trying to work


----------



## Flueky88

Lazy post because insomnia is real right now but I'm tired if that makes sense. 

Yes love makes you fat, I believe it. DH and I both gained weight after getting together.

Still :hugs: sorry hun. I hope your cycles can get back on track now.

Greenie, I second what Pacific and J recommend.

Dobby ugh maybe weekend will be better. I don't like thinking about work once I'm home.

Anyways going to try to sleep for an hour :S


----------



## Flueky88

So I couldn't resist. It was technically smuggling with a 3 hours hold. Only did the IC though. I'm happy with progression so far.
 



Attached Files:







20161027_052730.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I'm glad you posted another test because I was going to ask :haha: progression looks fabulous!

Omg Still, hahahha yep that's me! Except replace "cake" with "carbs"...omg i was craving sushi soooooo bad last night. Maybe i can get some this weekend with hubs...

Afm I looked back over my letter to Mr. prisonbound, revised it a little, and am sending it out today. I hope the guards or whoever don't read it as it definitely mentions specifics of what he did to me, but eh, not my problem. I'm also a bit purturbed at my mom as i KNOW she gave him my address in the first place after i told her i did not want to talk to him. I made it very clear that the decision to communicate is mine, and he better not reach out to me again. I'm feeling good about it.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: mornin ladies...
I used my last wally test this a.m., still a faint line, darker than ystrdy, but not amused as had some pink bleeding on TP this morning :roll:
Also dogs got into it again this morning, while still dusky outside. ..frickin pitbull :growlmad:
He cut my mastiff twice on the nose biting thru the chain link again, and it took me like 5 mins to drag my 125 lber away from the fence long enuff to break their eye contact. 
Their dog is pulling boards off their wood privacy fence on their side which gives him literally about 8 inches of space to squeeze through and that puts him between our chain link fence and their wooden fence which again is only about 12 inches of space if that I have no idea how this big dog keeps managing to do it but he's vicious as hell, and this morning he pressed his face so hard against our chain link the mesh was literally wrapped around his face that's how hard he was pushing trying to get through.
Hubs can't get the pepper spray until November 1st when he gets paid until then I'm going to hope all the wood and pallets I stacked up in the corner to keep him from coming through as well as block their view will have to work.... otherwise he is about to get introduced to a button and it's one of those metal extendable ones that the police carry hugs has like 4 of them here , cuz I am not sticking my hand back near that fence again trying to separate them!
Only one scratch on my upper arm today and honestly that's from one of the bushes or tree limbs that are in that corner where they keep meeting up.
Send hugs over to talk to the lady and her reply was we're working on it my reply to that is bitch you had three weeks:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-27 10.00.21.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 15









2016-10-27 09.58.57.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 13









2016-10-27 09.57.36.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## claireybell

Can totally see lines there J & i didnt need to zoom, really hope bean is digging in well esp with the spotting :hugs: ahh your poor doggy, did you need to take him to the Vet? 

Lovely test progress there Flueks hehe! Tiredness is evil! Mine kicked in majorly around 15/16wks uhhh! It does ease off though :)

Gigs, if the guards read letter & dont pass it on, will they send it straight back to you? I dont see why they shouldnt let him read it as theres nothing dodgy in there with ref to drugs or anything!


----------



## claireybell

Stills, that pic :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

J what the hell it is def getting darker! Nooo pink spotting!!!


----------



## pacificlove

J, af stay away!!!!

Flueky, nice test line! So glad I saw that this morning ;)

Gigs, good for you! Are the guards allowed to read letters? I thought they just check mail for drugs, weapons, etc... Not that I know anything about prison life.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* nope my doc says got to my GYN- but my GYN doesn't take my insur UNLESS preg- we change to a new one in January- so I will wait and get my betas then :rofl:
Healthcare SUX lol I refuse to pay $140 for the local cash test[-X

Your vinegar mix sounds like a good plan! How's the tea working?

*Still* I am STILL holding out hope for you- maybe a 2nd bean implanting?? Or the first digging deeper- implant is a process over weeks, not actual a single day event- and your very light/brown spotting along with it being early still sounds IB related:thumbup:
I had spotting this morning as well, well def pink on TP - nothing since, so I am still holding that last thread:haha: Don't make me drop the threaaaddd of hope!

*CB* Nope! He's a rough n tuff UK breed- Bullmastiff- he is happy as a clam- 2 - 1" slices to tip of nose from that pit biting thru the chainlink gaps and my boy trying to protect hubs Jack russell ( partners in crime lol) Hoping they heal without a scar- cuz dog fight scars and showing dogs don't go together well :(


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek* Awesome progression!!
Sorry you can't sleep - mind racing or just zoned out insom?
Maybe a nice bath with lavender or vanilla bath beads?? or lavender oil on the pillow?:hugs:

*Pacific* I don't think asthma is necessarily passed on. My drama ass mom claims to have had it as a kid and outgrown it- more likely she just had allergies to something on the island in Cape Verde:roll:
I think I had alot of probs with it as a kid cuz
1- we had a dog when I was born till 12- and I am allergic to some dogs- especially with dander all in the carpet ( typical 80's thing full carpet homes)
2- Both my parents smoked like chimneys! ( chimnies??sp?) so no doubt that didn't
help, so as an adult- I never smoked ( non nic vape now lol thx hubs) but my asthma NEVER bothers me- I have flovent inhaler daily- albuterol for any wheezing- which only happens when I go to the vet/some ppls homes with dog(s) and carpet.
Is your hub on anything daily? I used to use singulair-or claritin - both worked well for allergy related asthma, but flovent is all I use now.

Oh and NONE of my kiddos have asthma, so I am happy about that!

*Still* That pic is Sooooo true! I could LIVE in a bakery! Just set me up a cot in back! I literally have dreeeams I am in a bakery with limited $$, and can't decide which things to get :rofl:
Napoleons, Fresh baked Breads, Italian Rainbow Cookies, Marzipan, Black Forest Cake, Cheesecake, Turnovers, Bread Pudding, Linzer Cookies, Rugelach:munch: omg...drooool


----------



## shaescott

J my mom has mild asthma, neither me nor my sister have it. But she does have migraines and we both have them. Both parents have depression, I have it, sis is too young to tell.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae * hopefully that means it's gotten outta your family line for pass down :haha: Sadly- it seems psychiatric med hx does tend to be passed on more commonly :( Hubs suffers anxiety and depression, I don't have either in my fam that I know of- only 1 cousin who was born with learning probs- don't think they really bothered to diagnose back in the 70's for general developmt delays like hers:shrug: she doesn't have Downs, or Autism, but her speech is very garbled, her eyes are somewhat off- One is what they used to call a "lazy eye", and I recall when she was around 16ish?? she acted very immature- more like she was 6, but with little/garbled speech...
Far as I know she is still alive- they live in S. Carolina somewhere, but everyone is getting older and doesn't speak much anymore. She should be in her 50's I think.
She wasn't a preemie that I recall from old pics, but you could always look at her photos and tell she was a bit different.
Could have been something inherited from her mother ( married my uncle) as we literally have Zero birth defects in our fam on dad's side. But perhaps just random - as her brother was totally fine?? And CUTE! I was bummed when I was told you can't marry your cousin! Should moved to the hills lol

Mom only has 1 sister who died very young- teens I think, but she had an illness- not sure if acquired or a genetic issue, but hey....when ya have 21 kids lol- I think the odds are you eventually have ONE with health issues :rofl:
Yes, my mother's father had TWENTY ONE children! Like 5-6 moms- married None of them, and mom only has 1 full blood bro, but he did pay for ALL of them to get college educations- Go Grand Dad!

Don't wanna jinx myself, but no more spotting yet, and nothing on TP...just small amt pale brown when I wipe internally:shrug:
pic below of test after it dried- just a pink streak where line was earlier...may not make the upload tho...
 



Attached Files:







18dpodry.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 14









18dpodryNeg.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

Test Post


----------



## shaescott

J I still see it on your tests


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is very interesting. I don't think back in those days they believed in allergies or asthma although it does seem to be more common now a days.
I asked my mw is there is anything to watch out for it if we should have an air purifier when we bring baby home. Her response: babies don't show this stuff until ~6 months but since it is growing up with these animals chances are even lower that baby will develop allergies or asthma to our animals at least.
I grew up in the country, visited and played on dairy farms, drank raw milk and never had allergies until it was all taken away. There has to be something to those studies.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs bahaha now that I'm getting a second line I actually enjoy testing. I plan to test tomorrow. Not sure if I want to do IC only or add FRER to the mix. Also I'm sorry you are having to deal with that issue in your life :hugs:

J Oh no, that dog is unsafe. I love animals especially dogs but it sounds as though it needs some training, different environment, or put down before it seriously harms or kills someone. Also, I see lines on your tests. I'm anxious for tomorrow's test. Oh and I wake up from being bloated and then have to have a BMW and then I'm just excited about my tests that I can't go to sleep again. However, I'm exhausted right now so here's hoping it goes better tonight.

Pacific thanks. I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking it's good progression. Did you have mw appt today?


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, still waiting for the mw to call to rebook it. I am guessing that the home birth took its time ;) I am hoping she'll rebook for Friday late afternoon so chances are hubby may be able to come.

More tests the marrier!! 

J, ment to comment on the dog saga. Try some black pepper along the fence. So that if they take just a sniff they get a load of pepper up their nose which might discourage them from even going near that spot. Sounds mean but if it helps?
I also see the faint but barely. Hope the spotting means nothing, just keep your fingers out of there so you don't irritate the cervix now ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh PL makes a good suggestion! I KNOW you have some hot peppers around, can you spare some on the fence? Make a diy spray and try it before having to get a pepper spray? Or even just some vinegar in a squirt bottle to use when they're actively fighting?

Not sure about the letter. He's being held in jail for now so maybe they're more lenient with the mail? I just suspect it'll cause problems for him if someone who has no sympathy for his type of crime reads it. I'm really not trying to concern myself with it though. I needed to say what i said. No one is saying the hard stuff, everyone in his family are just acting like his actions aren't that horrifying. The main theme is telling him "i love you but i don't love what you did" or some form of offering support despite not being ok with his choices. F that nonsense. That POS dragged our family name through the mud, caused me some serious psychological damage, plus humiliated his girlfriend...

Sorry, ranting now. All i can say is his sentencing is nov 15th and thanksgiving is going to be awkward this year!

Also...help me, i consumed nearly an entire small papa johns pizza by myself today :( it was so good...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you show that pizza who's boss!! :haha: 
As for your brother, that's nothing to be thankful for, so hopefully he won't be topic over Thanksgiving. 

And good idea for the fence! Black ground pepper to the ground and a hot pepper spray to the fence itself. Reaply often as it weathers off with rain or excessive sun. Have it in a squirt bottle and use for the next fight. Of you don't want to use hot things, use vinegar or even citronella.

Wohoo, mw rescheduled for tomorrow. She had a birth yesterday morning and then another this morning. She's just on her way back to the island, checks in on yesterday's baby and then she could have seen me. I said, take your time today, lets do tomorrow afternoon. So the new appointment is at 430 which means hubby should be able to come along :)


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey*mmmm pizza. ... I'm making chicken marsala with onion pita, but pizza sounds better to me right now haha
Kept meaning to say and forgetting to type that they do read the incoming mail in jail and prison just to make sure nobody's planning any big breaks or anything crazy haha
They pretty much just came through and I'm sure they're used to getting a lot worse than whatever you wrote that he definitely needs to hear:hugs:
If anyone should be giving him the what for and the earful and the ass-chewing it should be you because you were a victim everyone else is just on the outside and didn't go through what you went through

*Pacific* those remedies usually work for regular dogs but two problems it's way too humid here so anything that you put down dry instantly is wet the next morning and losses affect and two pit bulls could give two craps about anything including pepper spray unless it's directed right into their nose and/or eyes!
Unfortunately there is a reason people have been using them for years as fighting dogs they just don't give up no matter what including broken bones I have seen videos of some really horrific fights where people are standing there cheering these dogs on and both of their front legs are literally broken up.
They really aren't a bad breed great family dog great with kids however they do require a strong owner you cannot just throw them in the back yard and let them grow up doing whatever they want whenever they want as Terriers they naturally are fearless and very bold and will do whatever they feel like without guidance.

I own a triple registered US champion and International Champion American Staffordshire Terrier which on his UKC papers stated he was in a PBT basically a pitbull but he was the most loving dog in goofball as ever he also lived with 428 Chihuahuas depending if I had puppies a very ornery outside cat, and a Great Dane and a African grey parrot.
Never once did I have an issue with him fighting another dog or attacking any animal whatsoever but then again I was constantly form with his training and consistent.
I still remember the day we moved to 2 acres in the country here and my neighbor raised baby cows for the 4-H program at school. He always had a fear that my dog may get loose and do something to the calves, but Mojo was a big goofball in literally licked the baby cows noses through the fence all the time:rofl:

*Fluek* if it's been 48 hours or more as of tomorrow I think a frer will give you a very nice line:thumbup:

*Still* any more spotting hun??
Hoping not and hoping it was implant related still

AFM no more spotting just a little more of the light brown in the CM but I am out of Wally tests and how he spent his last couple dollars on candy bars:roll:
I have $2 but I'll have to make a bike ride in the morning to go get to from the dollar store unless I can convince hubby to run there tonight...
:dohh: what am I saying nevermind I don't want him to know I am still testing as far as he thinks the doctor was right saying it was negative so I'm going to leave it at that.
Will also probably tell him I started bleeding this morning that way he won't be suspicious about anything this weekend


----------



## JLM73

Darn this old memory of mine lol
The paper thing on the fence for the ground is a no-go here in Florida due to constant humidity and dampness on the grass and fence in the mornings as well as constant brakes on all day long however it you all gave me a great idea I do have a buttload of Portuguese peppers back at my house and I can surely make a hell of a pepper spray out of those they literally are in the ghost chili family!!
Hate to waste them on that stupid mutt next door but I definitely have been the victim of their burn they are literally the size of a Tic Tac and we'll set your mouth nose and eyes Ablaze for the next 10 to 15 minutes as well as anything you touch on your face even after washing your hands unless you really scrub hard and use a lot of soap! 
They don't sell them here in the country that's why I'm keeping my crop to myself and use it in my sausage but that is an awesome idea a couple blasts of that and he definitely will have to walk away for a little while:rofl:

Going to post a picture of Romeo's knows now that the bleeding has stopped from this morning as well as some weird Invasion of the Body Snatchers plant that is actually almost the height of a tree but is actually a weed scary!
 



Attached Files:







20161027_142936-1_70.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8









20161027_142607-1_70.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

Me again lol gonna post pics of my cm/old spotting? ?
Been a while since I shared a TMI pic :haha:
I'll add a spoiler box for those not wanting to see it!
I did one outside since kitchen light is so yellowish, and another against a red bag to show it's not red
Hubs is home :shock: so behind on dinner lol but hey he's late and didn't text grrr

*Fluek* your ticker changed! Yay! Also WTH is a Water Bear from ystrdys pic??
It looked like a mix btwn a close up of a tic and a Manatee:haha:


Spoiler


----------



## pacificlove

J, that's a pretty weed. Lol
You might be able to get away with store bought jalapeños, make sure to use the seeds in your potion ;)
My boy had a big dog bark at him from behind a solid wooden fence. As it was icy, I let go of the leash. Mine ran up to the fence and stuck his nose under. As I pulled him back I noticed blood just flowing off his nose. He had scraped off a good inch of nose skin...2 weeks before I was taking him on a 2500+km (one way!!) trip to his breed specialty. So for the specialty, he had a white scar over his black nose. If a judge didn't know, they might have seen it as a disqualifying fault. Lots of explaining to do that weekend as the breed standard doesn't allow for anything but a black nose.
Noses bleed lots, but they also heal well.


----------



## StillPraying

J hope your spotting stays away and you can get more tests! J you gotta google waterbears, I had never heard of them until that kid show Octonauts that my girls love lol Your neighbors dog sounds awful. Have you contacted authorities? I mean enough is enough!

Gigs don't let his garbage ruin your Thanksgiving! And I'm sure anything you said was justified. If you were honest and told him how you felt, there is no wrong in that. You are not obligated to be kind or sugarcoat things because he his family. 

PL glad you got an appointment and hubby can go! sounds like babies are being born all over the island :baby:

AFM the witch has arrived full force...and just in time for one of my coworkers to tell me she is pregnant :thumbup: I don't care if I didn't have 20 days of no bleeding. close enough, I'm calling it AF. I cannot wait for the 3rd so I can dress up, go to the ball and get trashed. utterly wasted. Really don't think I'll be an early tester anymore because this sucked. Ya'll should see the test I took yesterday afternoon before the spotting. I was like wow maybe it is getting darker....JUST KIDDING here's the witch! sorry, I'm a tiny bit bitter right meow.


----------



## campn

This chat moves pretty fast! 

Bree, isn't she lovely!??? (Thinking of the song now!) but wow she is quite the looker! She is so gorgeous!!

Cb, love naula's sweet sleeping picture! I love how peaceful and how chunky she is!! 

Fleukyyyy!!! I've been thinking of you often and I'm so happy to see you're preggers!!! Congrats hun! <3

Shae, congrats on getting accepted to your college! That's wonderful news! Be sure to celebrate big! 

Hope all the preggos are feeling wonderful, and ttcers, best of luck chickies! We need more bfps!! 

Juliette is starting to look less like a baked potato and more like a human! She's been smiling more and more and getting so big!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0895.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific glad mw rescheduled for tomorrow when DH can be there.

Gigs, sometimes we all gotta pig out. I do it sometimes, and I wasn't preggo.

J I guess I will see how much darker IC is and go from there. Definitely planning of FRER Saturday if not done tomorrow. Also I didn't know what a water bear was either. I guess I still don't will have to Google it. Oh and as long as spotting doesn't turn red and heavy it's a good thing. 

Still :hugs: I hope you have a great time on the 3rd. Totally deserve it. Do you temp? I noticed my bbt was higher than normal at 13dpo and FF said it was possibly triphasic so I decided to test for the heck of it. Early testing is too hard for me. Wondering if false BFN or I know some people get bad evaps. I never had one but I didn't look at tests after time. 

Campn, Juliette is beautiful just like her mom. You must be so proud. Oh and thank you. I thought of you all but it was just too painful for me until I got bfp. :hugs: let us know how you all are doing when you get a chance :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg campn, she's such a cutie!

Still more :hugs: to you. I had the same thing on my mc, darkest test, lines almost matching on 18dpo -- right before the "flood" started. I tested again a few days later just to make sure it was getting lighter again. I'm sorry you're going through this but it's also a great sign that you're fertility didn't suffer :thumbup: did you ever tell hubs?


----------



## gigglebox

J that's what my ib with des looked like, i had it about 10-14 days after bfp i think. Def not before.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* Oh no! I can just imagine at a show! Not to mention if you have any snipey ppl pointing it out to the judge as a DQ :roll: AKC folk can be very petty.
Romeo didn't bleed much- but they are 2 good slices- not gaping tho.
Bullmastiffs are a VERY tough breed- they were used for guarding estates way back when - The night watchmen's dog- and back then were only dark brindle- natural night camo. Romeo is a Fawn brindle- as I don't really like the dark ones, and showing is always harder with dark dogs.

I want to find a show quality female to breed him to to keep a Fawn Son. He's a handful at 3 and I was away from 5months to 11 months and my slacker older son and mother LIED to me, and said they were taking him out daily to socialize... so, not sure if he will be able to even be shown, but I will def do it before he's gone, just to have a CH/GrCH on the pedigree, and will ABSOLUTELY show his son from puppy age- so at least I can show he produces champs...
My mom STILL doesn't get how much she ruined his future by lying! Refuses to admit it- just says he's untrainable! He is smart as hell- that's the problem- mix Smart, playful, 130lbs of all muscle and stubborn...:nope:

If shouting his name right by him, and a sharp slap on the hindend don't get his attention ( 50/50) I will grab his collar- then an ear- I don't have to pull it- just hold it- he will stop moving IMMED lol. 

Hubs told me "I don't like to hit dogs" ( meaning a smack on his butt when he's charging the fence outside-body slamming it and NOT listening/backing off).
So I let hubs "handle it" one of the many times the dogs were barking nonstop at the fence ( couldn't see each other that time).
Hubby tried to yank Romeo and could NOT budge him lol, and hubby is 345 lbs 6 ft. Then hubs tried to grab his jack russell to bring him in since he was the main barker- initiator, and Romeo charged Hubs knocking him ON his ass in the shrubs :rofl:
He was cursing up a storm! He then got up swinging wildly at Romeo trying to grab him yelling NO! NO! and Romeo thought it was a game and kept getting just in reach , ducking and running gleefully around the yard lol.
Hubs was furious.
I grabbed a big stick, opened the gate, walked in toward Romeo and said STOP! NOWWWW! with a glare. He stopped, and when I said COME HERE NOWWW! he did.
And we walked back in. Now hubs just lets me "handle it" lol.
Romeo has to KNOW you will correct him, then you really don't have to do much- otherwise everything is a game:roll:
He was SUCH a cool, easygoing laid back pup- would have been 100% diff and a CH by now had he actually been taken out of the house that 6 months!
I use food alot to make him come to me- he's a food whore :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

That's good though J, food motivated dogs are so much easier to train. He's such a cutie <3 my inlaws just got a blue heeler pup (though I suspect, unbeknownst to them, it was a puppy mill pup) and it's giving me puppy fever. They're such a pain though...i've been getting my fix coming over daily this week to let her out while my BIL and SIL are working. I made the mistake of taking my frenchie over yesterday. I thought he would like having another dog to play with (he likes our boston but i thought he'd enjoy puppy play). Nope. He was terrified of her, and she wanted to play so bad! She kept trying but he snapped at her twice, the idiot. That dog is all bark and no bite. He's also terrified of our geese, lol.

Fluek, any symptoms yet?


----------



## StillPraying

Of course,now that the red Sea is drowning me I get a line on a frer. *sigh* really hoping this is not a long AF. Gigs were your tests negative when the bleeding stopped? I've never had a chemical before. 

Flueky no I don't temp, I tried once but it made me crazy and since I don't have consistent times I go to bed or wake up, plus dd2 still wakes at night, its not as helpful.


----------



## shaescott

Still I'm so sorry :(

J, sorry about the dog problems :( I have an Aussie doodle and she's a sweetheart. She can be a bit rambunctious but she won't bite, not even if you stick your hand in her mouth. She might press down lightly with her teeth but never enough to hurt you. But with other dogs... Well, we've only seen her with a smaller dog, and she was very dominating. Not angry or violent, but like trying to be on top of the little dog basically, saying I AM BOSS and we didn't want that to continue so the two dogs were separated. 

CAT ISSUE: one of my cats is in the hospital. He's about 12 or so, he was shelter so we're not certain. He hadn't been eating and the vet thought he had a hairball blocking his digestive tract and gave him laxatives. He pooped but still wouldn't eat. Turns out he was having trouble breathing and he had some kind of mass in his chest. Today they called and said the mass was growing and we had them biopsy it and it was fluid, not solid... It was a bloody cloudy fluid :( not sure what that means, but they're sending it to a lab to be tested. He's still not eating voluntarily, they have to put a syringe in the corner of his mouth and squirt food into his mouth. We lost a cat the summer of 2015 and one of our cats had thyroid surgery this summer (she's recovered wonderfully) and this cat had a leg injury that seemed to have healed but they thought it might be cancer... But since it seemed to heal they didn't check it anymore. Our poor kitties have had a lot of health problems lately, not sure why :( anyway, any of you who do prayers or good thoughts or positive vibes or anything, please send them towards my cat, we don't want to lose him :(


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Ahhh I LOVE frenchies! Those lil bat faces! and cute butts hehe
I DEF want one in the future! My cuz has one and they constantly post pics of him on FB sometimes in outfits and he alwasy looks like "...Really??..."
So cute!
I haven't had anymore red bleed today- no more brown either.
Hubs keeps hinting he wants to get BUSY, but uhhh NO! 
I just told him - I'll hool you up, but I'm bleeding lol- not that it ever stops him- but I don't want ANYthing up in the hotpocket to start the bleed again!
Honestly I have normal AF usually and very regularly...
6 days late today- my count, 7 dyas late FF count...funny thing is WTF I have a triphasic lookin chart AFTER O???
We have not :sex: since I last charted it, so def not late/secondary O with implant etc so :shrug:

*Still*:(:hugs: I'm so very sorry Lady! Was Sooo hoping for you!
I am still in limbo ...I am out of cheapies and will NOT use that last frer yet, nor do I really wanna use the Wally blue dye version of EPT yet...gotta wait till 9a.m. tomoro when $ store opens and get 2 more tests....maybe take one tomoro and another on Sun or Mon if no more bleeding. If not darker by then I will truly be baffled as I am never more than a day late.
Also yesss ! All those posts about ladies not getn bfp with hpts and some not even with bloods until like 6wks, 8 wks, 11 wks:saywhat:
But there are Sooooo many they can't all be off on their counts!
One I read has had that prob with 3 pregs, and they said her body processes hcg oddly to the urine, but they could detect it in the blood!?
Scary! Imagine all the things ppl take/do in those weeks they wouldn't if they had known!
I'm really sorry again, but I hope you realllly enjoy your party and :drunk:

*CAMPS!!!* Been wondering where you got off to!!
OMG look how bigg!!!! She did NOT look like a baked potato lol- not nice Mama!
She's adorable with those cheeks, and always looks so alert! How's your hubby/son doing with her? Hope she's less fussy and givin mama a break!

*Fleuks* I'm so glad yer back with us!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I was under the impression that when it is that early the lines went neg before the bleeding started. I think you should retest in a couple days. You may just be losing one of two or be one of those AF but then bfp success stories


----------



## DobbyForever

Do you mind posting a pic?


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* DEF sending your kitty healing vibes and wishes and hope it's nothing serious.
Not sure how he was getting around before, but 12 isn't per se old, but it can be for some breeds...Ppl breed som much for profit in this country that unfortunately it's taking a toll years later on breeds and mixes :( Dogs annnd cats
My mother has a Birman that is part of the Siamese Cat background and should live a VERY long life- but he is Insulin dependent diabetic- tho he's gone from 7 twice a day down to only 2- apparently cats usually start remaking their own insulin after a while?? ( well most not all) He's been on insuling many years now, and used to be a chunker, but is so skinny and frail now :( and he walks like RoboCop LMAO so I call him GrandPa or RoboKitty:haha:
He even got an eye infection that never really healed and I FINALLY told mom have his eye taken OUT! She was sad he wouldn't have pretty EYES anynore:saywhat:
Batsh*t arse- he was suffering! He was fine after the surg, but sounds like Darth Vader sometimes when he breaths due to it affecting sinuses.
Cats are very very resilient, and heal quickly, but they also take a while to show pain as well...

*Still* OMG! What a true BITCH :witch: for you to get a line AFTER on the frer WTF!? So sorry hun :hugs:
I do agree with Dobber tho...With Chems lines usually fade - then you bleed...
:-k may be the loss of 1 of 2 beans tho!

OMG there is Soooo a flexeril in my life in the next 5 mins!
Hubs thought RIGHT when dinner was ready was the time to take down the 2- 20 ft trees that have been hanging over the carport the last FIVE yearrrrrs!:growlmad:
Needless to say I believe in team work, and as much as he says he doesn't need help...I am def the "problem solver" and quick thinker in getting things done efficiently and SAFELY lol. I thank all my years in Emerg Med and Fire Dept for that knowledge!
He legit was gonna just cut the 20 fter LEANING over the carport with a chainsaw at the BASE arrrghh! I made him climb our very short ladder and cut starting AT the roof line , and in the right order to not collapse it...:roll:
Once that was done- he decided the 2nd Dead 20 fter needed to come down "real quick"
Argggh:shock: WTF hubs!? It was a straight tree but had hella limbs at the top that would have fell right on the power line to the house!!
It's the old 1952 setup with overhead cable/power/phone lines all running from pole to house...We would have been sooo F* 'd! Cuz we can't afford any repairmen till Nov 1st!
Sooo I climbed up the ladder TWICE and used my handy fire dept knot skills to lasso a rope over that one and let him saw while I directed it away from the powerlines:thumbup:
In the end I made him stop 3 times as the OLD rope broke, then I thot best to lighten the top by having him cut a side limb onto the carport, which let all the weight left- go in the direction I was pulling- But really he never got to saw! It was sooo dry rotted I just yanked and felled that sucker to the ground LOL TIMBERRRR!
He always tells me I'm the man in our relationship, cuz I am always like DUDE! How the hell did you NOT fix/maintain ( insert item) like 10 yearrrs ago???:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Juliette is so adorable!! 

J, I hear you on the showing of a darker dog. Same applies for briards, tawny is preferred in the show ring as is a cropped ear and my boy has natural ears. What's even worse is that many judges think a natural hanging ear is incorrect (they don't know it needs to be cropped to stand!) Canada is catching on, but I would never be able to put a Ch on him in the states. 
Thankfully our Canadian specialty was small (maybe 20 dogs?)and everyone was supportive. The British judge they brought in even put a "Sel." on my dog ;) it was a special selection where they pick the top breeding stock based on character and looks.

Gigs, frenchies are funny, but boy so they have character! 

Shae, hope your kitty will be alright. Maybe something that antibiotics will kill off?

Afm, so the mw appointment is at 430 tomorrow thinking hubby should be able to make it... Well, he says don't count on it. Gah!! Apparently his work might expect him to stay until shift end. So much for all this overtime he puts in any other day and havjng a wife who's just about ready to pop, you'd think work should let him go early.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- your DH sounds like mine. Works and works and works and never asks for time and hates taking time off. The only days he came to my appointments was the very first one because we knew we were getting a scan, the anatomy scan, and a class for parents of multiples next week. Which I'm making him since it goes over what to expect, NICU, ect. 

Still- a pic of the test?

Campn- she's a beauty! The look on her face is priceless. Whatever she is looking at she isn't too sure about lol 

Sorry for everyone else I missed. Still so sick.. It's deep in my chest and nothing is helping. Plus when I don't feel good I get hot and sweaty. So it's raining outside and I have the AC on because I'm dying. Not to mention all the coughing is killing my stomach muscles. As if they're already not sore enough from carrying around two big ol babies. 


On the plus side we found a rental and moving in next weekend, same weekend as my shower. It's not ideal. It's a duplex on a ranch living next to the owner but we'll have our own place and it's mega cheap so we can keep saving for a house.


----------



## wookie130

That's pretty cruel of AF, and the FRER, Still. It is a bit weird to get a line after AF starts...UNLESS (and I'm not one for false hope, but I'm merely sharing due to what happened to me) you're not really having a period. I began bleeding (quite heavily) within 24 hours of getting my BFP with my son, and I was sure I was having another chemical or miscarriage. It was just like my period...but my hcg kept rising and doubling. A few weeks later (and several days-long stretches) of medium flow bleeding, there was a beating heart on the ultrasound. Now the little "threatened miscarriage" is sleeping soundly in his room, 2 years later, after running me through the ringer all evening. :rofl: Just thought I'd put that out there. I would take another test in 48 hours, and if there's still a line, I would call your doctor.


----------



## claireybell

Stills sorry period showed up, sometimes the first cycle after a loss can be abit awry & out of sync :hugs: CD1 & only couple weeks until ov'ing hopefully! Lots if love <3 

Pacific hope mw apt goes well today! SO never went to any of mine with Nuala & only went to 20wk scan as he was working pfft! Will she offer you a sweep dya think or check any dilation? :)

Aww Shae bless your kitty! I hope she gets better real soon & its somethibg AntiB's maybe able to resolve! Its heartbreaking when pets are poorly, big hugs :hugs: 

Fab news on rental accomadation MrsG! I know its not ideal but with the twins being due in January you need some kind of settlement :thumbup: where you having baby shower to? Hope your feeling abit better with your Cold lurgy! Is steam breathing helping to shift anything off your chest?


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie sorry you're sick, I got sick like that and my Dr approved mucinex something, cant remember which one.maybe call yours and ask? I know benadryl is approved and it does the same thing cold meds do in drying congestion out. Glad you found a place, even if it's temporary:)

Shae will be praying for your poor kitty:flower:

PL hope your DH can make it!

J you and your dog trilogies lol I'm hoping you'll test soon! 

Wookie that's an Amazing miracle story! Although I'm sure it was horrifying to go through at the time!

Thanks ladies but I really don't think I'm one of those rare stories. I'm bleeding very very heavy. I think my body just hangs on to the hormones honestly. It's got me completely exhausted tho. I fell asleep on the couch after dinner :haha: I plan on testing when the bleeding stops just to make sure I'm good to go to have a few drinks at the ball. I hardly ever drink so 2 glasses of wine and I'm giggly lol


----------



## StillPraying

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=606075

it's much more obvious in person. Came up in 5 min....took it on maybe 2ish hr hold?2 days ago my frer was negative.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie that's quite the story! Makes you believe in miracles all over again.

Mrs G, yay for new living quarters. Very happy for you and just in the nick of time ;)
As for working hubby's, just ugh! I get it, it earns bread but maybe show me once in a while that you are as committed to the family as you are to work?!
He's come to the first appointment and one about half way through. He's also come to 2 out of 3 ultrasounds but I believe his motive was to find out the gender which I wasn't going to find out. It was a come to find out, or don't come and don't find out.
He'll have to proof to me now that he can drop work at a phone call when baby decides to come. I have my doubts...

Cb, I have a strong feeling that my hubby will attend even less appointments when we have a second baby... "Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt" type of mind set. 

Still, sorry af showed. Cb makes a good point. Hopefully your next cycle will be the sticky bfp :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

This was yesterday's test before bleeding.
 



Attached Files:







20161027_221250.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shaescott

Still, CDTP seems to have killed the quality BUT I could still see the line. And on the blue dye one too. I would go crazy, I can't believe they're getting darker even after you started bleeding... Tbh the hormones may have just not caught up. I would test in 48 hours on a frer to make sure the hcg is going down and not up. Not that that's happy, but you don't want to drink a bunch then find out you're actually pregnant.


----------



## shaescott

Regarding my cat: unfortunately he's been on antibiotics for a few days now. The liquid is still accumulating. They don't know what it is yet. If they can't do anything more for him but he's not in a ton of pain, they're gonna send him home to us to be with us for the last few days. Hopefully they'll figure out what it is and be able to fix him, but we don't have very high hopes :(


----------



## claireybell

Oh Shae im so sorry.. big hugs hun, at least hes not in any pain so thats a good thing i guess xx

Still omg yes i can clearly see both of those test lines!! I wonder if it is a chemical? So sorry :hugs:

Pacific you got that right! SO only attended 1 apt when pg with Riley but both scans.. been there done that attitude is very correct! Some Men eh pfft!


----------



## claireybell

So this day this time last year was the first day of my last period & the cycle i fell pg with Nuala, a year already!! I remember thinking 'right!! This is gonna be the cycle' & it was haha! Makes me feel sad that its passed so quickly


----------



## wookie130

I do see that line, Still, albeit a pretty faint one. Oscar WAS a miracle. It was not an easy pregnancy from the get-go, the first big roadblock being the weird mystery bleeding. It never ended up being a subchorionic hematoma, or anything identifiable. I did bleed during my pregnancy with him off and on for the first 14 weeks...it was very discouraging. I think Jez on here experienced quite a bit of the same during the first tri with her baby, too. It happens, and sometimes it's not well-understood why or how. :hugs:

CB- Those milestones are sad, but at the same time fun to remember...babies grow too quickly, that's for sure. I love the newborn stage, which may make me weird, I don't know. Those cuddles are the BEST. I'm now lucky if I can get anyone to sit with me EVER for more than 5 minutes. LOL!


----------



## Flueky88

Still that makes sense, bbt is easier without LO. Well I agree it's odd it got darker. Usually a chemical goes negative once bleeding starts. I hope you are one of strange cases of AF but pregnant. I'm curious to see your next test.

Shae, poor kitty. Definitely praying it gets better :hugs:

Pacific and Greenie, bahaha, I'm more of the one hating taking time off work. I do try though. DH is sad I'm not going with him to vascular to discuss surgery on varicose vein. I couldn't help it though. I will be off for surgery one way or another though.

Pacific hopefully he will be able to make it.

Greenie sorry your still ill but mega congrats on finding a place. You will find a house you guys love for you 4 &#128512;

CB I was thinking about that last night who was pregnant around this time last year. 

Oh and J I'm glad to be back. I hope you have a better test today :)

I will upload my line porn on next post as I don't want to lose replies


----------



## Flueky88

OMG ladies I think this is it!! :cloud9: FRER as dark as control on AF due date. Once again these were SMU on 3 hours hold. I woke up to pee. 

Did someone ask about symptoms? I'm very bloated late hours of the night and a bit constipated. Also very thirsty. I have an occasional cramp from uterus. I think that's it. My breasts are fine for now.
 



Attached Files:







20161028_064007.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 12









20161028_064138.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Fluek!!! Your progression looks amazing. And thanks for more line porn, you know I love it!

Still, my darkest line was the day i started bleeding but my blood hcg showed my levels were going down. Remember urine is on a delay, the hcg hits it later. I agree that testing again in a day or two is a good idea, and yes to contacting dr if lines are still showing.

J, i'll have to look at your chart again but any way a strong swimmer may have been hanging in there for your suspected later o date?

Shae, i hope they figure out what's wrong and can fix it. :hugs:

As for me, crazy but i feel good this morning! I feel motivated! And i'm craving a smoothie! I even ate salad last night. I had ground turkey too but it didn't sit well :/ 

Also, i found my progression pics of my bump with DS. Now i'm scared, lol!

And this time last year was our first month officially ttc.


----------



## JLM73

*Still* Great advice from* Wooks* Some women do bleed pretty heavy and still carry to term! When the embryo implants it sends out chemicals to let the body know it is there, but they also prevent that location from shedding, so it is poss to bleed from around the implant site, but bean remains in the bunker:haha:
I agree - I def see both lines...and yes, pls test in 2 days to see what's up in there! Maybe it's a :ninja: bean??

*Pacif* Wow a Sel is a GREAT award! Sounds like your boy is awesome conformation-wise- and as A guard dog lol.
You don't see many Briards here in shows.
Personally I always start with the local dog registry- started and run by old timers who were sick of AKCs politics- but they run the shows JUST as AKC does- only ALL breeds around the world are permitted- so you see some really cool ones there in big groups! Like the Xoloitzcuintli ( Xolo-Cholo for short) They can be aggressive too, and the "red" version is very pink and fair and needs sunscreen here or they burn- and sweaters for cold states obvi LOL

*Shae* I'm so sorry about Kitty:cat: Hopefully he's not hurting, just feeling under the weather...On another note are they able to drain the mass? Or did it refill after? Poor baby :(

*Wooks* That must have been a reallly stressful preg! Glad it all worked out fine tho

*Claire* Oh wowww...can't believe it's been a year! I still remember you posting that BFP!

:plane: ( followed by a trail of smoke) MAYDAY! I'm going dowwwwwn!
Huge temp drop this morning- but I only got 4 hrs sleep so not sure what it "should" have been:shrug:

*sigh* off to the $ store on my bike...


----------



## JLM73

All these 1 yr anniversaries!

*Green* Forgot to say CONGRATS on finding another place! Sorry yoou are still sick- can you use Mucinex/Guaifenesin (regular, not DM)?
If so they sell it at the $ store even! It's a mucus thinner- DM version has cough suppressant I think- but I and many ladies use it pre O to thin cervical mucus and help get ewcm


----------



## campn

I'm so annoyed, inlaws have been asking to babysit since Juliette was 3 weeks old! Constantly harassing us, even though they've visited us almost every weekend since she was born! Who in the world asks to babysit a newborn!? She's colicky and only the boob calms her down! I barely ever pump cause I HATE it! 

Last night they texted DH saying we'll come over Halloween night to babysit her while you take Ben trick or treat. Geez! What if I the MOTHER had plans to take my only daughter, my last baby on her first Halloween out and dress her up!? 

I don't even trust them, they're awful people who I've cut off before and they've spanked my son before without my permission. I don't know how to handle this, I don't want drama but they need to back off!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I vote skip testing and see if you can get a beta today and repeat Monday. I know two days is the ideal but three is fine. I see clear lines on bkth and they look much darker than your previous lines


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn just say no. Seriously put your foot down (respectfully). It's your house, your baby, your life. She asks and respects permission not dictates if. I do suggest tellingbhuba before putting the foot down. Trust me both of my uncles baby mommas had to do that to my overbearing grandmother and she still loves her grand kids and wants to see them. My mom kept her mouth shut and let my grandmother go crazy. Guess who calls her and visits her? the other two. She gets on my last nerve. I park my car in front of her house when I visit just to know if they start getting on my nerves I can just leave.

Sorry typing in the dark and autocorrect sucks lately


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, i had a similar problem with hubs' family with DS. I made him deal with it. Our problem was they never called before coming over, they showed up all the time paying no mind to when Des was napping -.- huba told them they needed to ask us before coming over. His dad and brother got so offended that they stopped talking to us for a little bit -- which was fine by me! So maybe have hubs tell them you guys felt like you haven't had enough time just as your new family unit to bond?


----------



## claireybell

Hell no Camps! Gotta agree with Dobs & just say NO!! Esp as shes breastfed?? Now even with Nuala being 11wks ive only let my sister sit for a few hrs one eve whilst ne & SO went out but she had a bottle that night, no way if she was still 100% on the boob! Id be pissed if my inlaws did that!


----------



## campn

It's crazy how they think I owe them!? Being grandparents doesn't make them her parents! I've let DH handle it so far, I won't deal with it myself cause they're such drama queens. If we need their help, we'll ask! 

Gigs, oh gosh that's like everybody loves Raymond! If my inlaws pulled that off I'll be soooo mad! At least they've knocked the door right!? I need to change the lock on our garage opener cause they know it! 

Dobby, I swear boundaries keep everyone happy and in check! I've completely let them walk all over me in the past and it only created endless problems, if boundaries were more clear it could have been avoided. 

Claire, I trust my own family WAY more but even then I wouldn't let them watch her since she can get very inconsolable when colic or hunger hits, she'll take a bottle sometimes but she mostly nurses for comfort and I hope my MIL doesn't try to shove her breast into her mouth :p she's crazy I wouldn't put it past her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boundaries are good. Mine just does shit like they are coming over for Christmas I already told my church and bought the food and presents. Btw I don't care that it's your birthday (my mom's). Btw send spending money. Btw I want them the whole two weeks vacation. Btw you are buying the plane tickets. I was like b* who do you think you are?! To which my mom said without her your dad wouldn't be here and without him you wouldn't be here so play nice. Gag


----------



## campn

Dobby was your mom just scared of her? I was scared of mine for a long time, cause she'd always go after me with complete attacks and blast it all over facebook. One time I deleted her off facebook after a huge fight then she went on facebook saying I'm holding Ben away and denying her the right to see him since she's not on my facebook!? HER SON is on facebook too, he's free to post a million picture of Ben! 

they won't pull that on me again!


----------



## JLM73

Gah been holding since 2am...biking back from dollar store. Apparently hubs has been sneaking and raiding our coin jar. ..barely enuff change left for 2 tests:growlmad:
I opted to get the pink/box cassette hpt cuz it looks like $tree is phasing out the white ones. 
Still Assured brand. ..all info the same EXCEPT the new pink boxes do not state what day they base their claim of 99% accuracy. ..:-k
Older ones-white cassette say from day of expected period, but inside the box says day AFTER expected period. ..
These newer pink boxes give NO specification for when they are supposed to be 99% accurate, not even inside the box. ...hell not even the asterisk indicating Read the fine print lol. 
Hoping they are More sensitive or the same as the white cassette and not lessss sensitive:roll:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- holy cow! They sound crazy. She's a parent, at the very least she should understand from a breast feeding perspective. Let alone it's her first Halloween! Whatever your plans are for her I can see why you'd want to be with her, she only gets one first! 

Gig- you gained a lot of weight with Des right? Is that why your bump pics scared you? I've gained more than j would liked to have already but it's whatever I don't eat bad and the doctor hadn't said anything so I'll just keep doin what I'm doin. 

Still- with my chemical I got a strong positive the day of bleeding. Actually pretty similar to yours, maybe slightly darker. I'm sorry no loss is easy but I think it's a good sign for you that your body is trying to get back to normal.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh question for everyone whose very pregnant or been very pregnant. 
I've slept on my side for weeks now with a pillow between my knees and under my bump for pelvic support. It's worked great until recently. I kept waking up with hip pain and had to keep rolling into my back. Anyone have anything similar of can think of a way I might get some relief?


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm not sure Green. I used a body pillow with success but it sounds like what you've already got going on.

Ooooh yeah, i gained 60lbs with DS! But i dropped about 20lbs the first week after delivery, and then quickly lost about 15-20 more with no effort. I was just so insanely swollen, as was Des when he was born. I was wearing slippers as my primary shoes at the end. This time my dr is telling me to try and keep weight gain around 25bs...pretty sure i'm already 10lbs deep into my quota :haha: but if this morning is any indication of how i'm going to start feeling, i'll be able to hopefully start eating more healthy foods and start walking again :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Green I had SPD so this was a problem here too, I've heard chiropractors help greatly, I'd just roll back and forth, just move carefully, keep your hips and legs close together and inward, and try more pillows!


----------



## JLM73

:hissy::brat:*OMFG*:hissy::brat:
WTF is WRONNNNG with meee??
I literally just did THE biggest F-up EPIC fail at POAS!
I ONLY had 1 wally blue dye (EPT version) left...and since I can still see a faint line on the $tree test, I decided to use the blue dye NOT the last frer

OMFG what an idiot I am, I decided to bring my pee cup to the kitchen since it has the brightest light in the house over the sink....sat down to dip the test, and immed dunk it into my *COFFEE*:dohh:
WTF???
I snatched it out of the coffee, yanked the absorbent tip OUT and quickly cut ahead of the coffee wicking up the tip material...great now I have less than half the tip:dohh:

Oh well, supposed to dip for 20 sec, and it's this am's fmu in the cup- 9 hr hold!
So I decide to use tweezers the hold what's left of the tip to dip in fmu ...20 secs late I go to pull it from the pee, and DROP it into the pee cup- :hissy:
I tried to grab it out, and it just kept avoiding the tweezers! I decided to dump the pee since it has been in there waaaay more than 20 secs, and I still need to open the test to insert it, as it will be too short to actually stick outta the end- no biggie- I've opened a zillion test cases so I can figure where to put it....
NOPE- had it with the tweezers, and promptly DROPPED IT *AGAIN!!* right into the dirty dish water ! WTF :brat: WTF is wrong with my handsssssss???

I am cursing like a sailor and then some and decided to use the dropper from the $ test to apply pee to the Wally brand EPT....
DOUBLE NOPE! Cuz my dumb ass DUMPED the pee trying to get the damn tip out!!!!:hissy::brat: :dohh::cry::growlmad:

More screaming and cursing....

I decide to go to squeeze out ANY pee that's still in my bladder since I haven't drank anything- got some, and SOAKED the now dishwatered piece of tip BACK into the cup- legit like 30 secs more...

Turn around to put it in the case and....wait...where the F* is it??
I haven't left the damn kitchen where the F* IS IT????
Tore the table and counter and trash apart for 5 mins, and FINALLY found the test case IN THE SILVERWARE DRAWER!? WHYYY the F* did I put it THERE of all places????:hissy:

open the case, find the spot for what's left of the absorbent tip, and put it in... close the case- lay it down and wait...
and wait....
andddd waaaait:saywhat:
After all that it was NOT enuff pee to even START the dye going across:dohh: grrrrrr ( insert me turning into hulk emoji)


Sooo I opened the case AGAIN, and the pee tip was ON the test strip, but the big dry dye patch was way left of it- pee not moving....

Soooo I yet AGAIN, tilt the cup as there is not much pee, but enough to cover the end of the case- thus touching the absorbent tip = NO idea how much longer to leave it in there, but I was counting and by 10 the blue dye started across the window, so I took it out and laid it down...very wet....
SOO unamused with myself and stupidity now...

Despite the sopping mess and mannnny F* ups on my part, there's a faint line there as well.....going to sort pics and kick my own ass for a bit....


----------



## JLM73

*Green* I too suggest the loooong body pillow from Walmart- like 4ft or more long. Baby stores also have S shaped or other curved ones to go under head, bumo/hip, and btwn knees all at once.
Personally when I carried the surrotwins I had to sleep Sitting UP lol.
I used one of those pillows with side armrests- from Wally, made for sitting up in bed to watch TV, but I also had like 2 more behind me ( 1 in front of the armrest one, 1 behind neck/head) and I'm pretty sure I had small pillows under each arm then :sleep:
I had HORRIBLE acid reflux- not painful just gross - as twin B was crosswise under ribs and when she moved it literally forced whatever I ate up my esophagus again :sick:
To think of it now I musta looked like some fussy Queen sleeping sitting up with all those pillows cushioning all my extremeties LMAO

*Gigs*:blush:... I wanna eat your baby again...sorry lol
And I totally just scarfed 2/3 of a frozen Tombstone pizza:munch: stress eating over F-ing up my poas moment:roll:
Ooh ...forgot I made Oatmeal raisin cookies this morning too! Must go get...

*Camps* If your hubs doesn't back their pushy asses off you WILL need to put BOTH feet down and say 
1- Thank you but No thank you ( DS was born Oct12, and you best believe he was rockin a costume at 19 days old lol
2- Explain that Juliete is a BOOB baby- NOT a bottle baby, and you prefer not to have anyone babysit her right now- not even your OWN family ( then they can't feel like you are just against THEM)
3- She's still colicky and the doc says Breast is Best ( who cares LIEEEE if ya have to!)

Seeing your grandkids is a PRIVILEGE earned ...NOT a guaranteed RIGHT!
I have told my mother MANY times Once I move out, you will see DS MUCH less! And you darn well better make the DRIVE to see him, cuz I'm not trekking after yoou for every visit ( she never ONCE came to see my older 2, and we were 10 mins away!! I had to bring them to see heeeeerrrr)

*Still* I think they are def darker lines, and I think *Dobs* had a great idea!- Will your doc draw bloods? Tell him/her your bleeding like AF but your tests are still getting darker. Maybe it will spur his/her curiosity to do betas:shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg j, hahahahah hope you can laugh at this later! I'd be so frustrated though! Looks like being a mad scientist helped this time :thumbup: and good thing hubs wasn't in the other room or something!


----------



## StillPraying

Omg J I'm sorry but :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: omg im laughing so hard tears are coming out and some random Marine poked his head in and asked if I was okay bwahahahahaha omg. Idk if you can trust that test now lol Does the temp drop mean AF will come then? Or is it just from rubbish sleep?

Gigs hopefully you'll be able to eat healthier soon. It's hard in first tri. It's like a permanent hangover, all you want is greasy garbage:haha:

Greenie I had hip pains in pregnancy too, I did the pillows like you but then made dh sleep close to me so I could lean on him without rolling completely on to my back.

Campn your inlaws sound a little on the psycho side. But to be honest, I just would refuse to acknowledge any of that. That is your hubbys place. Just say "thanks so much for the offer, but we already have plans." And with a new baby that still only wants the ninny (my families word for boobies for babies haha) why would anyone not understand not wanting to leave her? ridiculous. 

Flueky your lines look gorgeous!:happydance:

AFM lol J, ninja bean. No I don't think so. before I read all of your advice of wait a few days and test... I used a wally this AM and same line is there. not lighter not darker. I've never had a chemical before so I find it very confusing. I had a 9 week loss, and didn't test after (I was very young and new nothing). 8 week loss the tests were negative a week after the bleeding stopped and I had bloods to confirm that one. 15 week loss yall were with me for and I didn't get negatives until almost 7 weeks after delivery. I'm telling you my body just hangs on to the stuff. I'm not testing again until AF is gone, and that is so I can verify that I'm good to have a few drinks on the 3rd. You all have been so awesome, thank you:flower: Thinking I may skip TTC for November, or maybe take out early testing. Idk.

ETA: I cant get bloods done unless I go to ER. I'm required to be seen by Navy and my medical (clinic) wont put in for bloods on a Friday. I'm not authorized to call OBGYN, I have to have a referral from my medical. So if I'm still getting a line after AF I'll go talk to the Corpsman and bat my eyelashes for a blood test haha.


----------



## JLM73

*Still* lol Bat away ! Bat away! I keep forgetting about you being military and all the protocols! Sounds like a good plan tho!

*Giglette* :-k to some up with the ONLY other time I could have O'd, would be cd19/20ish on my chart...but HIGHLY unlikely as hubs 53 yr old, diabetic :spermy: would have had to have one Spartacus :spermy: live for *6 to 7 days*!?!
It's possible, but highly unlikely given his health/age...and way overweight etc- all factors that drop sperm quality...
IF that occurred due to some Odd alignment of Stars, Planets, and Gummy Bears holding Mushrooms...then I would be 9/10dpo today...which would NOT explain the earlier faint lines, may works for the last cpl days lines, and would make sense why my temp leveled out cd21-26, then went up a level, but today would be a hell of a dip

but I seriously think the stats of sperm living 6-7 days in us is for those 18 yr old whipper snappers:jo:

IF by some crazy arse chance the Gummy Bear holding a mushroom DID occurr- I better think of a damn special name for tTHIS baby lol cuz it would be miraculous!


----------



## campn

Hahahaha J!!! I hope this is your pregnancy brain! Was those coffee beans pregnant though!?? I never thought that coffee is probably the coffee beans pee! I shall never look at my coffee the same way again! 

my mil has gotten extremely depressed every time I either announced I'm pregnant or given birth, I think she misses it all and always wanted a daughter, but she needs to distinguish the difference. 

Still; that's the cutest word I ever heard for boob!! I love it!! That's how I'll refer to it from now on! 
I hope your line darkens still cause it was there!! I had days go with my tests not darkening at all but it's all confusing. Why are you skipping November!??


----------



## StillPraying

My nieces name is Milagros which literally means Miracle, because she was a miracle baby. We call her Mili =)


----------



## JLM73

*Still* That's so sweet:cloud9:
Also I say you DON'T skip Nov. just avoid early testing:thumbup: We neeeeeeed you here TTCing!!! lol

*Camps* She needs to get over the fact she never had a girl! She's not in that stage of life anymore! She's a GrandMother NOT Jul's Mother, and she needs to admit Grandparents don't get full mom access to babies!
Ugh I would have gone off!

So not sure how many here remember Lost7 , but she had her baby boy AT HOME after 3 c sects! She's inspired me to insist on NO 3rd csect!

Well if you recall she was *THE* official poas addict-* Dobs* is only like 1/3 her level :haha:
She is 17 dp birth and testing out her hcg since she always has like 100 frer/Wondfo it seems lol.
Her test pic today is crazy... lol she had a faint bfp on ystrdys 16dpo frer and today decided to try breast milk and it's MUCH darker- I am so amused from a mad scientist perspective!
 



Attached Files:







HPT.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pacificlove

J, the daughter of my mom's friend just had her 4th natural after 3 csections.
As for briards, there aren't any here to compete against either but at least we can get points from group without breed points ;) the few times I showed here I had a GCh huge Bouvier in the line up on front of is each time.. so we got totally overlooked. No chance with my lanky young boy :haha: good experience though.
Sorry, your pee stick story made me laugh! 

Campn: I agree with what everyone else has said. Dress Juliette up and take her along, if you have to take grandma along too?

Mrs G, sorry no real advice, but my mw suggested the chiropractor when my sleep was getting terrible. However I kept forgetting to book it during the day and eventually the pains stopped again. I figure baby moved into a better position.

Sorry if I forgot anyone else... Can't remember what else I read.


----------



## campn

Still, don't skip November! The month I almost skipped was the month I got pregnant with Jules! I love how fate just sits there and laughs and laughs at our plans! 

J, I remember her!! I don't think she comes on here anymore, but it's crazy and brave what she did, I personally wouldn't cause I'd have chickened out but wow! Doctors really do complicate everything just because they don't want to get sued if something bad happens. 

Pacific, oh they drove here which is an hour away to go trick n treat with us last year, it was really weird... it's like they want to relive all they did with their own kids, but it's unfair to us! My MIL doesn't even let her mil spend the night at her home, and doesn't even let her into her kitchen! 
I can't believe how close you are now!!!


----------



## JLM73

*PL* Thats rough competition!
I had that prob with My Am Staff Mojo- alwaaaays had this massive red male just in front of us who was quite impressive, but so OBVI on some kind of steroids- each muscle bulking out separately, and bulging higher on the left and right of his spine:saywhat: Amstaffs are to look like this, not the 2nd/3rd pics... Impressive- but there are breed standards for this very reason :roll:


----------



## claireybell

Omg J :rofl: sorry... re the test dipping in coffee lol! I havent done that exact same thing but when i was pg with Riley i really fancied a fried egg & we had one tiny bit of olive oil left to cook it in, anyways i put my cup of tea down on worktop alongside the cracked egg which was also in a cup.. can you guess what happened!! I grabbed the tea & chucked it straight in the frying pan LOL! Maaaaan i was sooo pissed at myself! Needless to say pg hormones kicked in & i threw the cup across the kitchen, ooops! :shock:


----------



## JLM73

*CB* LOL I'd have thrown EVERYthing across the kitchen were it not one of my only 3 tests left!

On another note- one of hubs 2 dogs SH*T alll over the floor in the dog room! Super watery diarrhea! WT actual F!? They JUST came in from being outside over an hour!
The whole house reeks and I HATE bad smells- I sprayed bleach spray all over it- 1/2 killed the smell but it now stinks with fumes grrrr. I DON'T wanna use our only mop on this!....


----------



## campn

CLAIRE! LOL! I think fat ass me would have poured the egg right after anyway, hey it's a complete meal that way!! :D


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i was so annoyed!!! It was all curdled together :sick: 

Oh noooo J animal diarreah is gaaaaaag!!! All windows open :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Camps, fat ass you?? Erm no!!!


----------



## campn

J, noooooo don't use your mop!!! I'd have gagged so hard pregnant or not pregnant! DS had runny poo just weeks before having Juliette and it was everywhere and I was seriously ready to move out! 

My son did play with dog shit once before when he was 18 months old.. smeared it everywhere... yea shit happens!


----------



## campn

Claire you're so sweet! Luckily my fat ass is slowly shrinking.. I no longer get stuck when I open my car door and try to maneuver my belly and bum out without hitting the car next to me! :happydance:

Lovely lovely picture of you and little baby Naula! I think her and Riley look so much like you!!


----------



## claireybell

Lol Camps you crack me up, fat ass getting stuck in the door :haha: 

I remember the Benjamin dog poop story, wasnt it all over the wall or something? Oh J noooo dont use your mop!!


----------



## StillPraying

J ew sorry about the dog mess :sick: not cool. I always use something I don't mind throwing away to clean that kinda stuff. like wash the floor by hand with rags I just throw away at the end. OMG lmao gummy bear holding a mushroom?! :rofl: and wow breastmilk truly is amazing lol 

CAMPN coffee bean pee :rofl: you guys are killing me omg my abs hurt. Why would she get depressed? That is so weird, you mean like jealous that her time is over? WTF grandparent time sounds like a blast to me! and yes ninny works out pretty good to have a name for it other than boobs when you have older kids lol 

Clairey bwahahaha threw the tea in....do you drink more tea than coffee? I love tea but I usually forget about it when there is coffee available. :haha:

If I get a cold hard stark white negative when this AF is over, I'll be fine with TTC in November. But if I still have faint positives I'm just going to skip it because honestly, never ending miscarriage followed by chemical... maybe my body needs a skip cycle to really get rid of all of the HCG hanging around. :shrug: I don't know that I can NOT test early you know? besides it makes the tww less miserable. Definitely just gonna get some wondfos tho so I don't waste so much money... cause oh man if DH knew how much I spent this cycle :blush:


----------



## JLM73

Yea totally had to as DH is the most ill prepared man EVER! 
He owes me a new mop...also can't access the friggin outdoor faucets cuz he let thorny shrubs grow ALL in front of both over the last 8 years:saywhat: SERIOUSLY?!?
I told him ystrdy - You are cutting ALL of that down tomoro!(Today) of course he's still at work when I needed it- had to wash the mop in the tub...I am SO NEVER living in a fixer upper AGAIN! At least not one from the 50s with ONE damn bathroom:growlmad:
I pouuuurrred bleach on EVERYthing, but I'm still making him clean the tub again- he takes baths here I refuse!
We JUST had the entire tub/shower reglazed, but it is a TINY tub, and sorrrry but I am spoiled on garden tubs for my last 4 houses[-([-(


----------



## JLM73

Here's a quick pic of the Walmart version of EPT 6 days sooner blue dye test it's definitely darker than the one three days ago despite my best efforts to drown it in p as well as dishwater this morning:haha:
This is after it was fully dry


----------



## campn

Still, it's a long story but when I announced I'm pregnant with my first she was going through menopause when she was almost 50, so she had a complete mental break down... I remember going with her to target at 8 months pregnant and she stopped the car and kept crying and crying saying how she no longer get a period, I can imagine a huge change like that would make anyone emotional, but she made it seem like she was still wanting kids! 

When DS was born it got even worse, no one but her could hold him or she'd throw fits and threaten to kill her self. So this time when I got pregnant again she went and bought a puppy and a kitten to fill that void... really I'm scared of her.


----------



## StillPraying

campn she does not sound like someone I'd leave alone with my children :shock: 
lol although last night after finding out my coworker is pregos I did beg DH for a puppy hahahahahaha

J I totally see the bottom one the top one I'm confused by, is that the coffee one?


----------



## JLM73

*Camps*:shock: That's real batsh*t stuff...DON'T leave her with Jul lol ...no really :shock:
I went back and added a neg pic to my test before this post

Top test same brand 3 days before the bottom one ( today- the coffee/dishwater one:roll:)


----------



## pacificlove

Camps that is one crazy mil! Don't leave your kids alone with her. Seriously...

J, are those tests after the coffee dunk? :rofl: sorry ih had to... 
Wow, that's a muscly dog! No wonder judges would prefer that. Same with that big professional handled Bouvier that would always show up in front of us. We always made the group ring, as mine would always take breed being the only one ;) Felix hates being shown so only got a handful of experiences, but the next one will be going into the ring as early as possible. Judges seem to like shaggy puppies ;)

Still, maybe instead of ttc go with ntnp for November?


----------



## claireybell

Stills, i def drink more coffee a day than Tea as its quicker ha ha! Drinking tea when pg with Riley before my aversion kicked in :sick: 

Ahh yes i can see something there on that bottom test J! Had your spotting stopped??


----------



## JLM73

*PL* Agreed on shaggy pups:thumbup:
Romeo grew 5 lbs a week, sometimes a couple inches a month- way too many gangly stages for me to predict a show a month or more out!
Actually I cut off the coffee:haha:
That's the dishwater...only I wonder if the line would have been darker had I not botched the hell outta it:-k

Yea the dog my Mojo showed against looked like that tree climber. I still got his CH and Int'l champ ( the kennel club flies in foreign judges so you can get that) in 1 year, and he started showing at like 6 months lol
But that muscular beast- I just resigned myself to always being placed behind him 2nd for group- Mojo always beat everyone but him ( best of Males) he always beat best pup, and best female, just not best male. 
I did however have two proud moments!
1- Mojo BEAT muscle mutt one show! The judge had us go round, then pinted him first, Mojo 2nd and so on - took my usual spot waiting for ribbons and exit- and the judge said - "Wait...No ....YOU" and pointed to me and waved his hand for me to go in front of the muscle mutt:shock:
I was like Who...MEEE?? lol
The owner/handler was PISSED!
Another time we had a hurricane coming in a cpl days- so was mega stormy. Went to a wknd show- stayed in the motel next door, and many dogs freaked at all the windy gusts outside the bldg ( large Storage type metal bldg- with arena) and the poor longhair breeds were a mess coming and going to the show, or on bathroom breaks.
Mojo could not give 2 sh*ts lol- happy as could be!
He performed well...but jumped up and snapped at the judges HUGE corsage!:shock::dohh: It was a very small German lady- The crowd literally gasped!
The judge and I knew he went for her flower, but the crowd thought he snapped at her face:dohh: She laughed- ruffled his head a bit and sent us on- I was soooo ready to chew him out- but ya know :blush: can't in the ring.

She actually gave us Best in Show BOTH show days! That's what finished his CH:smug:

The Int'l judging when they flew in judges was awesome! Literally you present your dog to the judge by yourself, they check them like a regular judge ( except Fila Brasileros- NO ONE touches them but owners)
they go down a checklist of the standard, and put it in a folder then you walk away
and nervously await the awards when you get your folder- got his Int'l champ in 1 day lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, aah dishwater stick! Well I still see it. Hope you have a stick left for tomorrow? Has hubby caught on get that af is late?
BIS is a wonderful accomplishment! Especially as an owner handler! 
And yeah, I once showed my boy during a big rain storm. The grooming building had nice concrete floors but it wasn't attached to the show building which was a riding arena (so all sand!). Thankfully the briard coat is hair, so all dirt falls out as he dries, I just had to get him into the show building early enough. Imagine trying to find double dew claws through wet muddy legs...
One of my proudest moments was when I was competing in IPO obedience in Germany with our previous dog. We beat out trainer... As they were calling up names I sat through 3rd placement, and was already tensing muscles resdy to get up for 2nd as they began calling it but called the trainer! Should have seen her face! She did recover her face when they called us up for first place. Too bad the trainer had a sore face for a bit, but I was so proud!! 14 years old and winning obedience competitions...


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and hubby won't make it to the appointment. Insert pouty, mad face... So much for trying to accommodate his schedule!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Since dogs are being discussed you all know how obsessed I am with mine....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pacificlove

Awe, Mrs G, so cute!! Have your dogs changed or caught on yet that something new is happening?


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww campn she sounds a little loosey with the screws ya know. My mom wasn't afraid of my grandma. It was just she was raised very thai and to respect your elders and family comes first, and she always felt guilty because my dad loved her a lot so especially after he died. She pulled the same shit like you're keeping my grand babies away from me. My mom always held her composure. And even when I found out the crap she said about my mom being fresh off the boat and shit, I didn't talk to her for a few years. From like 18-22 I didn't bother returning her calls or visiting her even though I lived 30m away. Idk but yeah put your foot down. If she wants to be petty then let her be petty and say what she wants. Block her on fb. Ignore it. If other family asks then just politely explain it. But you don't have to put up with that level of crazy and that level of crazy only responds to a firm boundary.

Green love the dogs

Af everyone else... I got nothing. I'm running a fever. Had like 4 kids out this week and it hit me hard today


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- the white one is my baby boy who we've had for almkst a year since he was a baby and he definitely is easier with me than he is with anyone else. He jumps on me but doesn't put any weight on his front paws plus he follows me around constantly so I think he knows. The other one we got when I was already pretty far along 4-5 months so I doubt she knows. 
How did your appointment go??

Dobs- it's going around hard right now. I'm sorry it's hit you. 



What's everyone's opinions on the flu shot during pregnancy?


----------



## wookie130

Campn, I don't know. I don't know that she sounds like a wack-job or anything, but as far as the pressure to babysit, I'm with Dobs...just tell her no. I mean, you can be nice about it...but boundaries are so important. I've had to do it with my in-laws...it wasn't easy, and I'm sure there were hurt feelings, but the bottom line, is they are not the mommy, and they don't make the decisions!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I'm surprised you didn't get it already. Kaiser actually encourages pregnant women to get them. BUT you need to do it through your gyn not pcp. The flu shot they give to pregnant women is different I think. So the gyn nurses will give it to you. I was scheduled to get it done at my first prenatal but when I went in early for bleeding they had me do it then, especially being a teacher.


----------



## DobbyForever

You need to pull a Jen Lopez from monster in law and just be like advice will be given when asked for!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- well 4 weeks ago my doc wanted me to get it I said idk... Then my last appointment I said okay but they forgot so I left. Lol and my next appointment is Monday and I know I need to decide.


----------



## campn

Green, I got the flu shot both pregnancies (I'm actually due for another one) but I know catching the flu during pregnancy is a big no no since that could get to the baby's brain and whatnot so I always accepted it. When I had a simple cold while pregnant my doctor put me on meds right away cause she was worried it turn into the flu or even pneumonia. 

You should research it more though if you're not convinced. I don't give the flu shot to my kids, I've only given Ben the nasal spray.


----------



## campn

Thank you all ladies for your input on the MIL dilemma. You are so right, I'm their mother and not her so I should follow my instinct and do what's right for my kids, I won't try to compliment her and use my kids to please her! I've learned though no matter what I'll do she'll find a way to be unhappy with me, that's fine with me, I'm not trying to please her.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I've never got the flue shot and the mw never brought it up either. Baby will get antibodies through the breastmilk. 
To me, there are a few "professionals" who take a guess at this year's strains of the flue, make up a potion and call it the flue shot. They've got it wrong before, so I am not a huge believer...

Campn, don't worry about mil not liking you. If you had to make everyone like you, you wouldn't be happy yourself. 

Afm, appointment went well and surprise surprise without hubby. He sent me a text message half an hour before saying that he just left work. 
My BP was a little higher then usual, but mw isn't concerned. Since I usually have morning appointments she blamed it on the time of day. Haha babies hb was 140. 
As for the interesting stuff. We discussed a sweep and just said if it feels right let's do it. So 1 cm dilated and things are starting to change. She was able to feel the head, but not soft enough to do the sweep yet. She figures I'll still be pregnant next appointment. Haha


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i had flu shot when pg with both of mine, its highly recommended as catching it when pg if it gets really bad can have awful effects on baby even death apparently so il always say yes! They prompt it here in the UK! You dont get any after effects from having it done - well i never did, Riley has it done but its the nasal spray for kiddies :) 

& omg adoooooorable doggy piccy <3 i bet your dogs def sense the pregnancy, probs why the white one follows you around bless hehe! I know my Cats were more cuddly & always wanted to come sit on my lap & nudged my belly bump with their head awwww it waa kitty maternal instincts :cat:

Camps - Monster inlaw film springs to mind ha ha!

Ahh yay Pacific! I was only 1cm when i was in early labour for hrs so :thumbup: sorry hubs missed apt! You never know, your cervix can soften & labour starts really quickly! My consultant couldnt feel my cervix that much other than saying it was soft as it was tucked around back of babies head, 2 days later when my labour started they could feel it straight away! So fingers crossed hehe


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling poorly Dobbles, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

Quick laaate post of this morning's fmu $ test (PRE other tests coffee dip lol) went waaaaay deep making dinner- took houuurs! Hubs got paid, didn't say until AFTER he went spending $ knowing we have NO extra $ the next month, as we need to catch up :growlmad:
I chewed him out about lack of communication again
He has been a broken record that he doesn't get paid till Nov 1st and here has been paid TODAY and goes spending, before we discuss the budget grrrrr

Dinner was amazing very complex Orange and Sesame Chicken Fried Rice, with home Chicken Eggrolls
I wad in over achiever mode after he pissed me off and made him WAIT 2 hrs for dinner :haha:
At least ONE of his purchases was pepper spray! 
This is my faint pink line on $ Tree test at about 10 min mark
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-28 22.00.13.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie I'm pro flu shot. I wasn't going to get it with dd2 but at the time our hospital had 3 prego women in labor and delivery because of flu and extreme complications because of it. The shot is changed every year based off of the previous years strain (it adapts/changes). Our kids daycare requires flu shot or they can't attend. 

Campn you are not responsible for her happiness! She'll get over it eventually.

AFM went to a trick or treating event with the munchkins (they looked so cute!) And of course run into this chick that I do NOT like and oh look she's like 8 months prego. Ughgghhhhhh. I want to move to the East Coast. I'm over this crap.


----------



## JLM73

Finally cropped them all
Pink test = $tree
Blue dye is walmart version of EPT6ds
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-28 22.00.13.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 9









20161028_145427-1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 13









20161028_141328-1-1.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11









20161028_145014-1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StillPraying

J can you open dollar tree one? Those cassettes make it hard to see


----------



## DobbyForever

J is there a reason your temp dropped so much? I noticed it was an open circle


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* LOL I can just see the trainer's face LMAO
But hey- sign of good training No?
What breed was your dog in Germany?
And double dew claws wow I can't imagine! What's the purpose/orig purpose?
Most dogs shown AKC have dew claws removed at 2-3 days old- I do my pups myself - to insure it's as quick/pain free as possible, and it makes a cleaner looking leg from front view, as well as none snagged later on blankets etc.
But those where Chihuahuas...
I know there are a couple breeds that must keep dewclaws...my boy has them- the breeeder never gets them done- luckily his are very tight against the foot/leg - a real pain to clip tho! And they grow so fast and super curved!
:hugs: Sorry your hubby won't make it to the appt!

*CB* I only had pink when I wiped at fmu ystrdy morn- the rest of the day 1 brown wipe and NOTHING more! I had to wipe inside a bit to keep seeing a small amt of tan- not even dark brown...
Nothing all day today but creamy cm- just checked and inside a tiny amt of light brown- but I have been rippin and runnin allllll day, and JUST sat the last 30 mins!

Hubs is not suspicious as last he heard Doc said my test was negative ( urine 50 miu :roll) and I told him last night I was bleeding...which is kinda true...
Today he's pissed me off, and is still irritating me tonight!
He's getn a cold from his students and is milking it, hoping I will take care of him 
:finger: NOT TONIIIGGHHTT! lol
I only have 1 $ tree left and a frer, and he is off all wknd and will be on me EVERY where I go, so not sure I will get a chance to get more before Sunday eve :(
Lines not nearly dark enuff to waste my last and only frer to be bought for now.

*Mrs G* OMG how cute- puppy butt! lol
He's so big, and she looks so small! Love the snuggling!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still i'd invite you to pity party with me but it's more like death by cold day party.

In other news apparently short heavy bleeds with 6/7days of spotting is my new period. On the one hand my debilitating cramps on gone... on the other wtf


----------



## JLM73

*Still* Sounds like a good get together- till you saw HER! ugh
That's the worst - someone you don't like being preg ...just ugh!
I have never gotten the flu shot in my life and despite being on ambulance, at hosp etc working with 100s of ppl with it I have NEVER gotten it! ( knock wood)
I figure everyone I know who gets it feels crappy or run down for a few days...Ain't nobody got tiiiime for all that!:haha:

*Dobber* Not sure why I got that drop, was NOT thrilled about it after so many nice plateaus...I did the open circle cuz despite 10mg Ambien- I went to bed at 2am and got up at 6 to make brkfst arrghh- was sooo tired!

OHHH! couple things I keep forgetting to mention:
1- My doc only recommended the standard for the deep bruise on my calf that's spreading- R.I.C.E. - Rest, ( yea right), Ice (duh) Compress-Ace wrap...I prefer a compression stocking- and Elevate ( it still hurts then if pressure on calf- or back hurts, or leg falls asleep) and she wanted me on Ibuprofen daily...
Welll I pretty much blew off EVERYthing until the day before ystrdy- took Ibuprofen- only that day and wasn't hurting- the NEXT morning I had the spotting :-k wonder if that had something to do with it??

2- Saw 2 News reports the other day regarding babies
A- studies show regarding SIDS deaths the Amer Pedi Assoc now recommends having your baby in the SAME room as you, but in their own bassinet/co-sleeper etc for the first SIX months- it's proven to reduce SIDS - still recommend placing them on backs ( I must admit mine NEVER went for this- best DS would do is occasional side, and I use an in the bed co-sleeper so I felt ok with him sleeping on belly all scrunched up with his butt in the air):cloud9:

B- Florida had it's first reported case of ZIKA in a preg woman- she is Hispanic and doesn't know where she got it but did take a trip to one of the Zika countries. She looked to be like 8 months preg on the news- not sure, but she was diagnosed at like 16 wks:shock: So far all her scans are normal, but they said they have to wait until after the baby is born to really judge if there were any affects to the brain
...SCARY:shock:


----------



## DobbyForever

J sleep more. 8 hours good for reproduction sleeeep

Speaking of I give in to the cold. Bring on 14 hours of sleep please


----------



## JLM73

omg! BnB SUX so bad for photo upload!!
my blue dyes DEF show blue- I even posted 1 earlier today that SHOWS the + so how the hell do I repost the SAME pic and it doesn't show the line???
:finger: I'm diggin this emoji lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs and Green, I'm about to board the SS Feeling Like Shit with y'all. Des has been stuck with his lingering cough, but his runny nose is gone. Well yesterday he coughed in my face, literally getting his spit on my mouth :growlmad: i knew it was only a matter of time. Well I was hit with the scratchy throat tonight, which is my telltale "you're about to be miserable" sign. Just in time for the gala. Oh joy...hope I can stave it off with vitamins. 

Regarding the flu shot...I don't feel strongly about it either way. All i know is I got it once in my life, and I got the flu a couple weeks later, lol.

J, I'm sorry but I'm not seeing the lines now :( also, I keep forgetting to ask about that penny. That thing looks like it's been through some stuff. I've even made a backstory for it in my head, like it's this lucky penny and the date on it has some significance and it's always in your purse/wallet/pocket.

Green, your pups are so adorable <3 I love puppy squee about as much as I love baby squee!


----------



## gigglebox

Almost forgot! I found an unopened walla cheapie test! What do i do??? Should i use it with diluted pee to test the hook effect? Or save it for post partum testing?

Also,do y'all realize this thread has over 20,000 replies?!


----------



## JLM73

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test606364
Tried what you suggested, i can see the + on their site


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs * it's not showing on BnB try the link above...I just HATE using their site cuz I don't WANT ppl voting on it lol I know what I see/don't see IRL, and some of them literally glance and vote- or just read the time pic was taken and vote Neg for anything over 1-10.....sorry but we all know darker lines usually stay better than faints when drier
Sorry you are getn sick! Vit C!!! and Zinc

The penny LOL - this is just one I grabbed from the can to focus- don't wanna keep taking my ring off- it's hard to get off- But at my house I use a penny as well, and few cycles ago noticed the date on it is 1944! so if you every see that- you know I took the pic there! now THAT penny has some history to it lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, the double dewclaws on the briard are quite attached. While they don't have movement through muscle, they have lots of tendons that attach them to the leg. As the dog does tight turns, he will use them for additional traction. In 15 years of double dewclaws, we've never had a torn claw. It is part of thw standard btw. 
Our first dog was a briard x old English sheepdog, he was a wonderful dog!!. He sparked our love for the briard.
I do think your line is getting stronger, I can definitely see it on that pink test.

Gigs, sorry you are getting sick..
As for the test... Tough call, have one for both? Lol, how quickly does hcg leave the body after a full term pregnancy anyway??


----------



## JLM73

*PL* Thx- I am really starting to question if BnB changes their upload quality based on user load??
Cuz it makes no sense I uploaded one of those 4 pics earlier today, and if I go back can SEE the +, but the *same* pic as part of the 4 pic post tonight is really not even showing the +???
Very cool explanation about turns and the double dewclaw, makes sense. I know some dogs groom like cats- Basenjis mainly and they use the dewclaw when grooming themselves on the face/head.
*Fun dog fact- They are the only breed with only ONE cycle a year for breeding...and everyone knows they have no bark- but they do make a weird yodeling whiny sound:haha:

Also I keep seeing times where some of us can see each other's lines easily and other see Nada- not thinking in a line eye way, but wondering if it is the devices we are viewing on>?- cuz I noticed I can see some of my posted line pics on my Galaxy phone (S5) but on my brand new Dell laptop, when I view the same posted pic it's not even there??
So now I'm wondering WTH is up??:huh:

I totally stumbled on a new multi miscarriage lady with a youTube channel called Shannen Oak- hooked lol, starting at the yr ago MCs and her fertility checks et- her hubs is a double amputee due to HEEL cancer on the 2nd:saywhat:
He is hilarious tho- very cute goofy fun couple- but the TTC struggle is real...


----------



## gigglebox

Wow J, talk about reality tv! How many viewers does she have? And heel cancer?! That must be rare. How unfortunate :(

I still can't see it but had the same thought, maybe it's my ipad and not your test. Especially if you see it irl. And i know what you mean about voting on the test on cdtp. My biggest peeve is when people vote evap when the poster clearly states it was taken within 15 minutes.

3:50am....my throat is noooot feeling good. Lost my appetite last night too (skipped dinner to my own astonishment) so wondering if this is going to be an intense cold...

Random thought, did y'all know I have a thing for betta fish? I used to rescue them. I was starting an unofficial rescue before the ducks came along. I have a ten gallon tank in my room that was split in half. One side had my betta Haribo in it (not a rescue but an impulse buy) and the other half had sugar (a rescue the pet store gave me for free because he was about to die). Well that was...holy crap i think two years ago i got them? No, must have only been one year....anyway Sugar never could swim, he had an issue with his swim blader and his buoyancy was all messed up, so he always sank. Well he finally kicked the bucket the other week. I took down the divider. Now Haribo is happy as a clam with a 10 gal all to himself.

4am rants are weird. Sorry 'bout that....the tank is on my night stand so i was just watching him swimming...


----------



## gigglebox

PL you're a pumpkin! How appropriate!


----------



## FutureMrs

Fluek congratulations!!!!

Still so sorry love! Thinking of you!

J excited to see your lines today!

Dobs green and gigs I hope you all start to feel better!

I got a home doppler last night which at this point is causing me more concern and consuming to much of my time. I think I found babies heart beat really briefly but then it disappeared. I feel like it should be kind of easy at this point no? I'm a pretty small person but I just seem to find my own heart beat everywhere


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- it's so low... Like incredibly low. Look at your hair line, or where a hair line would be if no hair lol 
And press pretty darn hard with the slightest movements ever. Sometimes I just kept it in the same spot and just twisted it to point in different directions. It's all about patients. 
Also many women don't even find it until later on anyway.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed Dopplers are a pain at any point. Lots of tri 2 and tri 3 women who could find it stopped being able to find it.

Gigs I hope you feel better! The flu shot is supposed to make you sick once lol then you don't get sick again. Depends on your immune system. My family never gets sick after the shot. I have a terribly weak immune system so I get the shot, get violently ill three days later, then am fine. I usually just skip it. Usually school districts offer it for free but I am too lazy to drive to the DO to get it. And unless I am already at Kaiser I am not waiting in that long line for a shot lol

J how was your test this am?

Ugh I feel like I am missing people. 11 hours of sleep after resting all afternoon and I feel so poopy. Finally caved and took DayQuil


----------



## Aphy

Been sitting with a migraine since yesterday, a 2day migraine is no fun &#128548; Can't drink anything strong enough to actually help with it And of course this would be the one weekend where we are rushing from one function to the next,all with loud music etc. will add a photo of DH and my Halloween look.

I don't care what FF says,as far as I am concerned,I am 3dpo and I am sticking to it! Time going so slow...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2368.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies, I'll try again tomorrow or maybe later today. I have an appointment Wednesday so I'm sure she'll try herself. I wish we got more ultrasounds in Canada lol. My sister and friend have to wait until 20 weeks to get their firsts!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew wait until 20w?! I would go batshit!

Aphy I think you are 2dpo and your o day was cd 16. Love the couple costume! My bfs were never into that/I never go anywhere lol


----------



## Aphy

Thanks for looking Dobby! We also usually don't but DH is djing at a Halloween festival so we were sort of obligated this year


----------



## StillPraying

Happy Saturday:coffee: discovered Gilmore girls is on Netflix :happydance:

Aphy love the Halloween makeup! We usually do family themed costumes but that didn't work out this year so I settled for Jacko lantern leggings lol idk a lot about charting but dobs is typically right:thumbup:

Future they don't do dating scans? I can only speak for military hospital but we only get 2, one for dating and then one at 20 weeks. Don't let the doppler stress you out!

Gigs I despise those people who vote evap like that, or ones who put negative when it's OBVIOUS it's positive. :growlmad:

AFM the witch has been awful, last night I got sick to my stomach. Woke up today and AF has turned to brown and wally is negative! So I hope this means that's over and it won't be a long drawn out mc type thing.


----------



## FutureMrs

Yes it's crazy here! Unless you say you don't know when your LMP was you usually don't get one until then! Unless you pay for a 3D scan!


----------



## FutureMrs

Funny my husband wanted to try the doppler, found the Hb in under two minutes lol. Meanwhile as a nurse I couldn't find it


----------



## FutureMrs

It's similar here still! I got a dating scan in Ontario, my sister and friend are in Nova Scotia and seems they don't do them there!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aphy hope you Hf! And not feel poopy. But yeah I think with the positive a couple days before and then the temp dip then two high temps. Once you have a high temp tomorrow then ff will give you crosshairs on cd 16. How negative was that opk on cd 16?

My mom banned Gilmore girls. We watched one episode together and both agreed by the end of it that it was an insanely unhealthy mother daughter relationship. I was a kid and could tell that was an inappropriate role model for a mother.

Future glad your hubs found it. And that is a bit ironic that he found it easily.

Still hoping Af stops being a raging b.

Fam how often can you take DayQuil? I feel like it worked for an hour and now I feel like shit again. We have a carnival today and I need to show my face. All of my kids are expecting my parents and me, and I need the facetime with the principal. Af spotting is now brown so hoping it is gone by tonight. Over this week long period bs lol


----------



## DobbyForever

CD 6 and hoping this means I won't O late again and actually O between 12-16. But it's been a minute since I used these ones and I don't remember what my cd6 usually looks like
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7633.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

Just a quick post much work to do at house today, and day started with MY dog having diarrhea with a bit if blood. .. hopefully not coccidia from contact with mutts next door:roll:
Hubs tested the peppers sprays this morning since they are from Army Navy Surplus, they work fine after couple spritzes, but then i heard hubs scream:shock:
He came running inside. . It's gusty today and the wind shifted suddenly=face full of O.C./Pepper Spray Combo
Bhahahaha:rofl:
Karma for him being a difficult ass ystrdy, annnd spending almost all this month's $$ to pay the bills up front, rather than WAITING till each was due, in case something came up! Grrr:growlmad:
On a side note I chewed him out about not making TTC as big a deal to him as to me re Clomid, cuz he was spose to order it 6 wks ago dbl grrrr
Them he felt bad, so we JUST ordered 50 mg Clomid from the online pharmacy! 30 pills for $37, $7 shipping insurance, and $25 for express shipping 3-8 days:dance:
It won't be here in time for this next cycle, but the one from thanksgiving to Xmas. ..

Below fmu today still had the faint pink line, so i decided to use smu on the last frer, and jussssst before i got to the frer....huge continuous cramp, peed for smu sample and Big dark long chunky clot of tissue :(
Frer jinxed me...it's been an hour since and i still have that 1 continuous cramp going, tho is wearing offa bit. ..i put in a Plug. ..:sadangel:
So like all of you my darkest lines were ystrdys +, even hubs sees it and he nevvvver does! 
Oh well. ..Move over in the Pity Party Booth *Dobs* and *Still*, and pass me a :wine:....
 



Attached Files:







2016-10-29 14.13.25-1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7









2016-10-29 14.16.52-1.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 9









2016-10-29 14.11.06.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

J :(. Hugs. You can come hang with me on the sick pity couch if you don't mind the germs lol. I was telling my mom she shouldn't come over because I am sick and she laughed because she is sick, too. So hahaha. Too late for that.

And lol at hugs pepper spraying himself sorry but that is funny

And sorry about the clomid slip but glad it is on order. I hope you a- don't end up needing it and b- can get a refund if you don't use it


----------



## claireybell

Im just reading back, Riley grandma just sent me a pic of him dressed up for halloween party hehe! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8412_zpsflh0kazw.png


----------



## wookie130

Pretty creepy! <3


----------



## JLM73

*ClaireB]Super Cute!!

Future lay flat on your back, and put the tip of the doppler just barely above your pube bone ( where a hairline bikini c sect would be lol)
Like Mrs G said also- but don't move it around, just keep the tip still on you, and move the handle slowly left and right and a BIT up and down- but give a cpl secs at each location for the maching to catch up!
If midline is no go, same height, put tip on Left above pube bone kinda where O pain would be ( above groin crease??) repeat the sweep, and again on right side if still not found.
You will need to give yourself at least 30 mins-hr at worst, but once you find the little gallop, you can always check that spot for many weeks to come- or near it.
Also LOTS of sono gel!! It should have come with the doppler, but that's what helps transmit sound- reapply if needed!
**- also despite your volume being up it may be low volume on the HB gallop since it's soooo tiny

Will read all later- just had a blow up with hubs over his constant smart ass tone and facial gestures whenever I suggest something to him, or we are discussing money, spending, how to fix something - I've told him to check that sh*t before and really let him have an earfull!
We are all good now- he apologized and acknowledged he's misdirecting stress/anxiety etc...

Off to work in the yard!*


----------



## Aphy

Dobby,I unfortunately use CB digital ovulation kits so all I have are smileys vs round circles. Guess it doesn't really matter what day I am,I promised myself I wouldn't test early this cycle &#128514;&#128519;


----------



## campn

Dobby, it's already darkening quite a bit hun! Hopefully that means you'll O on time this cycle!! Are you getting enough swimmers each cycle or still very hit and miss!? 

J, I'm so sorry! Glad you plan on drinking :p pass it along mama! I hope clomid gets there so so soon and works out for you!

Claire, wow! I'm so so scared Riley! :D do you guys also celebrate Halloween!?


----------



## claireybell

I usually dont bother with Halloween but the grandparents wanted to dress them up as hes away until tomorrow evening :) i do have a lil black & pink tutu type onesie for Nuala saying 'Daddys under my spell' hehe very cute! Do you have an outfit for Juliette Camps?


----------



## claireybell

Im enjoying a luuuuurvly cold beer this evening! Alcohol tastes amazing when you havent drunk in months hehe ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay beer!!!

I loooove baby Halloween stuff so keep those pics coming

Aphy gotcha. I only ask because usually mine don't go neg until after o so the temps definitely point to cd 16. Maybe it was like early hours o. Idk fuzzy head

Campn I mean idk what we're doing at this point but I'm going to just see what happens. The good thing about Oing on time would be that SO wouldn't be as inclined to pullout. So I guess technically I'm back on the sneaky ttc bus? In my defense, he had the green light to snip it sooooo not my fault!

Also I feel bad for getting a realtor's hopes up, but a unit in my complex is up for sale as of last weekend. I just wanted to know what market was looking like. I bought mine last year for 442 when asking was 450, and they are asking 505! Not that it means they will get that but it is kind of nice to think that my property might have gone up 50k in one year.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* that's a really cool idea with the betta rescue I tried to read them many years ago and had a pair of each color manage to have babies several times but they are very hard to keep alive with the very milky formula they eat early on and then you have to switch them to brine shrimp which used to be sold when I was a kid as sea monkeys and those are really hard to keep up as well.
I actually only had one beta by the time I was left breeding is hard because the males will try to kill the females and I always feel bad for them here because sitting in those tiny cups at the store especially Walmart I'm positive the employees forget to feed them sometimes!
I love the crown tail bettas they're really pretty.

The lady I'm following -Shannen Oak- had like 4500 followers i think?
I soooo wanna start a YouTube channel. ..but hubs can be too silly at times and our channel would be me telling him to STOP lol
Gonna do my own, he can make occasional appearances :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* i still :shock: every time you mention how much you paid for your place (insert faint emoji)


----------



## DobbyForever

lol that's so funny because the fact I got it under asking is a miracle/I bought here because it's the only place I could afford this much space. 

There was a British couple I liked to watch but I forgot her name so lol oh well


----------



## Flueky88

Ugh I can't focus too much. So I'll post what I retained.

Aphy lovely couples costume &#128512;

CB riley looks scary &#128561; baha I bet he's loving it. My 4 y.o. nephew was Batman and his mom the Joker. My 10 m.o. nephew was Nemo, so cute.

J so sorry about AF. She is a cruel mistress. Sorry hubs has been aggravating too.

Greenie, the flu shot does not contain a live virus. I would recommend getting one as complications from flu could harm babies. 

Dobby those home prices are insane. I just couldn't imagine. Here's hoping for ntnp bfp this cycle :)

Campn your MIL is so awful. I'm glad you are standing up to here, way to go.

Still sorry about AF again.

Pacific sorry hubs didn't make it to your appt.

Future I've heard it's tough finding heartbeat. I thought about getting one but I think it'll cause my worry than ease it so I think I'll pass. However that's crazy how few ultrasounds you get so I can understand wanting something.

Okay I think that's all I managed. I don't want to post test as I worry about bothering people. I will report I got 2-3 on digi this a.m. &#128512;


----------



## DobbyForever

We love line porn in this thread. Or word porn in this case lol yay for 2-3!!!!!

Yeah I mean I get it but I don't get... I blame all the tech companies with their inflated incomes ruining it for everybody else lol. The unit next door rents for $2600/month. My mortgage plus HOA is 3200/month. I live paycheck to paycheck (if I am lucky). So hoping my condo increases in value is the only "savings" I have atm. SO could not wrap s head around the fact that my savings has the minimum amount and by end of month I have $100 in my checking ><


----------



## claireybell

Future it can be quite difficult to find hb before 12wks esp if placenta is Anterior (front) you'll find it eventually :)

Yay for 2-3wks on Digi Flueks hehe!! Do the pic do the pic ha hawe love it! 

Omg Dobby your mortgage is $3200 is that before any other bills/outgoings?! :shock: i bet your apartment is luuurvly though :)


----------



## DobbyForever

2800 mortgage
400 hoa fee
175 for cable
20 for gas and electricity 
80 for home and car insurance

Dog food runs me about $130 a month (one large bag of royal canin per dog) plus their flea and tick mess every 3 months is another $40ish avg

Then I feed myself lol, gas, I don't even shop. Because I can buy new clothes or buy frers lolol :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I would give up kids for John cena just saying


----------



## claireybell

Lol you crack me up :haha: i remember ttc/poas for Riley & ALOT of my wages went on frers.. SO would go nuts if he ever knew the amt i spent on test Lol!


----------



## claireybell

Im googling John Cena.. dunno who that is ha


----------



## claireybell

Ooh hes cuuuute!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

He's so good to Nikki. And I would love morning coffee and formal dinner once a week and that house. He's old school gentleman. And nice to look at lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby you're making me miss having cable and all the good bad tv shows that come with it. Honestly i just wish i had hgtv back...and maybe diy network.

Riley is so cute/scary! Love that he's dressed up. Halloween is in full swing here, the city had some event so i saw all these kids dressed up <3 soooo cute! I fail boated Des' costume but I don't think he notices or cares, so that's good :thumbup: 

Still sick over here, but trying to fight it. I'm really nervous about the charity gala tomorrow...not sure if i'll be able to stomach the food :( on the plus side i found a dress! It looks like a black sack over my body with no shape at all but it'll do, plus it's baggy enough that i won't need to buy another dress later in this pregnancy if i need to dress nice for something. And it was only $30! Thanks t.j. Maxx!

Dobby, lines are looking good! I hope you get a dose of pickle juice and well timed o! I love that you're kind of casually sneaking onto the ttc bus without paying the fee. Ok that was a weird metaphor. 

Future, my own doctor couldn't find the hb on a doppler the other week. Don't be discouraged! I am tempted to get one but i'm hoping to feel some movement here soon. I'm still having trouble "feeling" pregnant. Right now i just feel fat.

Fluek! I demand test porn!


----------



## Jezika

Hey loves. Sorry for a bit of AWOL. Busy with school and general laziness. Thank goodness for $6 Uber car pools during rush hour to get me to school. Definitely starting to put on weight now that I don't do my 7km school walks :( (way too uncomfortable).

I only skimmed a few pages, so apologies but...

Flueks! Yay! You're back, and I see big congrats are in order! <3

Gigs - sorry you're still sick. I see you're at 12 weeks though - that's a milestone! Hopefully baby girl will ease back on the nausea front from now on ;)

Dobs - loving the sneaky TTC bus. Also, here we call the subway the TTC, so i feel there's a Toronto-related joke in there somewhere...

CB - Riley's the cutest little monster!!

Has anyone heard from Keeps btw? Did I miss her having her bubs??

And I'm spent...


----------



## DobbyForever

Spoiler alert I am so thrilled Brie is finally pregnant! She's exoecting a little girlie. I'm hoping they cover it in total divas in December


----------



## claireybell

Happy 35wks today Jez! Feeling anything yet??

Yes Keeps had her baby girl on 18th October :) there were couple of issues but all ok now i think.. if you keep skimming back i'd say 20pages or so you'll see the update, baby girl is sooo cute <3


----------



## claireybell

Jez, page 1971 is Keeps update :) it was waaaaaay more than 20 pages to skim back hahaa sooooo much chatter on here


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i LOVE TK Maxx! Glad you found a dress for the gala tomorrow & the fancy food doesnt make you gag :sick: You should post a pic of you dressed up :)


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I mean I'm sure wages are much more than here but it blows my mind. I've never watched the bella's show. I always imagined John being an a $$ I think because of his persona on wwe. I do remember seeing brie was pregnant. I bet she'll be so cute since she is so tiny. 

Gigs awesome deal on the dress! I hope you feel much better for the gala. How long do they last? Or planning on staying? Also I agree with CB about posting picture.

Jez omg I can't believe you're almost ready for labor. Is school going well? Oh and thank you:happydance:

For dobby and gigs. These are my 17dpo tests.
 



Attached Files:







20161030_061759.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3









20161030_061631.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes, i'll have to see about the pic...i'm feeling so horrid about my appearance right now...

Awww Fluek!!! I don't think My lines ever got that dark before i stopped testing. They were dark but i never saw them reeeaaally exceed the control line because i ran out of frer and the walla cheapies never got that dark for me. I tested at 7 ish weeks hoping to see it but then i got the hook effect instead and the line was lighter like my 12dpo test :dohh: i'm so happy for you. Your type of story is my fave, like you all but gave up and were about to go for help and BAM. what made you test?

Feeling a little better this morning but we'll see how the day progresses...the event is 4 hours long so i'll go for as long as i can!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes four hours. Take some Tylenol love <3. Pics of the dress plz

Fluek yay for test line darker than the control!! That is always such a great feeling!!! And cena is a bit jaded from his divorce and kind of anal retentive (he likes things to be a certain way). He reminds me of a nicer version of SO lol. I'm really curious to see her. I know I could just google but it ruins the fun of finding out in the show haha.

Ummmm what else

Officially feverish my bbt this morning was 98.5 and that only happens when I am running a fever later or post O


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, awww, well I hope the gala goes well and you're able to hold out during it. My bbt was really high at 13dpo, I had PMS from hell, and a back aches which I don't get during tww. I was going to test regardless though and thought my body was probably just playing cruel joke on me.

Dobby, yeah it is an awesome feeling. Ah I can see that of him. I'm sure divorce would jade anyone though to a point at least. Sorry about still feeling like crap, feverish. Oh and I was thinking when are you and SO going on your cruise?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Fluek you either were gone way too long or you are thinking of Tex. My cruise was first week of August and SO did not go because he is an asshat. Some shit he says and does just pisses me off and then others it's like you're the nicest guy in the world.


----------



## DobbyForever

When is your first appointment?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I was gone too long and forgot. Sorry he didn't go with. I do hope Tex enjoys her cruise. I've always wanted to go one on. I go tomorrow for labs and then I guess they will schedule appt. The appt is 330 so pretty late in the day


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw I bought these for my cousin's baby but her shower isn't until late November so if I get SO onboard and we fall then I am totes keeping them :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7645.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs you are going to look gorgeous! Do you feel like your showing?

Flu those lines!!! Beautiful!

Dobs omg they are so cute!! I'd prolly keep for myself. Lol

Question: when do y'all consider the second trimester to start? It seems to vary in different places. And when did you guys announce? I don't really plan on doing an official Facebook or anything but to friends and family?


----------



## DobbyForever

This sounds more morbid than I mean it lol if I ever made it that far, I would go the traditional 12 weeks.

I have two friends (my bestie and cousin in law) who are my line spotters/early pregnancy advisors. They are always first to know outside of bnb. SO knows when I have digital confirmation. I used to tell family right away, but they are so negative that I won't tell them until later from now on. But I have never wanted to announce until I knew the sex. 

As for work, I would wait 12 weeks. I always told because I was so sick. But I lost two jobs to pregnancy so my job will be lucky if I tell them at all at this point lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby those outfits are adorable. I really hope you get your rainbow baby. 

Future, I think it's 13weeks. We plan to announce to family at Christmas when I should be 12 weeks and u/s should be done. I already told supervisors as they need to know when they are safety concerns for me and know I'm not just refusing assignment for no reason. It's very hard not to tell though.


----------



## FutureMrs

Nurses are always outed Flu! Lol I used to work intensive care and no one could ever hide it! I just captured babies heart rate so good on the doppler 143! I'm so excited lol I think will do it this week as I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Future do you have a special announcement planned? If so, you know y must sharesies


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs sorry totally disagree re Gilmore Girls. I truly hope i have as good of a relationship with my girls at that age. We could never afford a home in California. At least not here in the San Diego area:wacko: 

who is brie???

Flueky yay for digis!! So official when you see a digi.

Gigs i hear you on hgtv....hubby is getting cable for football and of course the one channel i wanted we wont get :growlmad: ill just be watching fixer upper on amazon *sigh* 

CB riley looks horrifically fantastic!

Future since 40 weeks divided by 3 is 13.3333333, i didnt consider myself 2nd trimester until 14 weeks cuz im a negative nancy like that lol But a lot of drs/people vary from 12-14. So really you can just pick :winkwink: to my family i will tell after getting a digi because i want all of the prayers and support I can get. Friends/announcing will wait till first ultrasound :)


----------



## DobbyForever

We can agree to disagree :). I think they have a very close relationship, but closeness should not be confused with healthy. The mother is incredibly immature, unstable, and asks her daughter to basically step up as the mother. The daughter has to grow up way too fast and be the mature one who takes care of her mom. It's really quite sad. Idk. My psychiatrist also was not in favor of the show. Rory isn't composed, mature, accomplished because of her mother. It is very much in spite of her mother. She became those things to be the opposite of her mom. Yes, she loves her and they are close. But like I said close does not healthy make.

CA is insane. I'm not even in a sfh. It's a condo. Which I wouldn't mind but right now I am treated to the surround sound of my neighbor's football game. r_r

Brie Bella is a wwe diva lol. She has a twin, Nikki. She just really wanted to be a mom but obviously wrestling isn't conducive to pregnancy, and her husband had some health stuff. But he was forced into retirement and she retired so they were finally able to focus on having the family they always wanted. I just feel bad for Nikki because she wants marriage and kids, but John was like nope. And now her sister and sister in law are pregnant/having kids. They're 32, and I just don't see john changing his mind. Another way he reminds me of So. Bad childhood, ugly previous dating history, and while he would make an epic dad it would take yeeears of convincing. But john also seems more stubborn than my so so Gl to you Nikki.

Oh and yes gigs hgtv is amaze balls. I used to love house hunters until I realized how much ca sucks lol I was like wtf you can get a mansion for 500k everywhere else?! Meanwhile an empty plot of lot (like not even acre) sold three blocks from my mom's for almost 2 mil. Like wtf. Wt actual f.

Still I like your math logic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Actually idk about John changing his mind. He was day one no kids, no marriage. So at least flip flops lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Here's the kind of stuff you get for about 500k here... and no maintenance fees monthly (we pay £110 a year for common grounds maintenance and public liability insurance for the street and I seriously grudge paying it!)

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-34695315.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-60066902.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-44043399.html

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-55172795.html


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'll catch up on rest tomorrow :)


----------



## DobbyForever

That last one with the stables is epic. They're stunning!! Though I must say each and every one looks straight out of every horror movie ever. Also isn't the euro worth way more than the dollar these days?


----------



## Jezika

CB - thanks for the page ref re: Keeps - I'll check it out now! And no, nothing happening with me as yet. My friend claims I look like I've dropped, but there's nothing notable going on other than Braxton Hicks and a lot of discomfort. I think my belly's stopped growing so wildly (remember I was worried I'd be maaaassive?).

Flueks - Holy lines!!! So excited for you. And no, I totally can't believe that labour is around the corner. School is keeping me busy and I have an exam on my due date, but overall I'm taking on way less than my classmates.

Dobs - So does this Nikki person really want kids? I don't watch WWE, except I do have an old work friend who worked in the IT department who's now a super famous wrestler.

M&S - those links just make me want to move back to the UK, and to the countryside. Definitely waaaaaay more affordable than London too, of course. 

HGTV, arrgggh I LOVE ITTTTTTT.


----------



## wookie130

M&S, I am drooling over those properties, seriously. I live in a tiny arts-and-crafts-style brick home from the 1920's in a small college town in Iowa. It needs some work, but there are things about it I love, and I own it outright. All I pay are property taxes and insurance!

Future- I had a doppler, and it was heaven-sent for relieving anxiety. I could not find a heartbeat prior to 14 weeks with either baby, however, but once I found the right technique, I used it daily. It's great for later on, if you're experiencing reduced movements, or baby is having a quieter day...I loved it! 

Fluek- Great lines! Everything seems to be going well. I waited quite a while to tell people about my second baby...I was over 16 weeks, I believe. Do you know roughly when you're due?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'd post pics but I'm too lazy to switch to my phone. Seriously I have had so much DayQuil and my temp is still up and I am miserable. My students who had this were out an entire week. I'm on day 4. Ugh. There's nothing special. No curb appeal. Boring, plain interior. But it had 3 bedrooms and when you're carrying twins, 3 bedrooms sounds mighty nice. Even if it had been just the one it would have been nice to have a spare room for the dogs or an office. But nope. Just use one for storage and one is still empty. Really wishing I had just gotten a one bedroom closer to my mom now though. Ugh.

I do get paid well for a teacher. I work for a district that is probably top 5 in pay in this area. I am making 15k less than I would have if my psycho boss wasn't psycho, but I make do. I also expected SO to move in and take some of the burden off, but he wants in on the deed if he's paying rent and I have no intention of putting him on the deed and now I kind of like the whole not living together thing.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs if you only saw one episode how would you know thats accurate? Definitely dont get that from the show but maybe thats because i can relate to the mom. I'll definitely take her story of raising a kid after being pregnant at 16 over any of the "teen moms". I dont think she is the way she is in spite of her mom, cant really speak on making her grow up too fast since the show begins with Rory at 16. I admire The way the mom handles a lot of things with teen issues, and have taken a lot of mental notes for when my girls are older. 

J where are you???? Any updates on tests?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I dunno what the euro is worth, we don't use it here :haha: I think it's about the same as dollar these days, no?

I live about 15 miles out of Glasgow city centre, so not quite out in the sticks hah - most of those houses are not far from here. Our 4-bed detached, built in 2006 I believe, cost us £180,000 in 2008 just before the market crashed. We owe the bank about £140k still :( and pay £921 a month mortgage (need to remortgage for better rate - it was only just over £700 before our deal ended)


----------



## DobbyForever

I watched like a season or two later when they were on as reruns and I was bored and my mom wasn't home. There were things like her having to drive home from college to pick up her intoxicated mom and put her to bed.... Her mom having crying fits in her lap... The malnutrition.... The undeserved b*y attitude towards her parents... It was just so off putting. Like grow up. You have a daughter. And she's kind of a brat, too.


https://www.buzzfeed.com/natalyalobanova/oy-with-the-poodles-already?utm_term=.brMBN9O0O#.kmD8zdqNq
https://people.com/celebrity/gilmore-girls-lorelai-worst-parenting-moments/

But my licensed family psychiatrist absolutely loathed how the show idealized and romanticized a very unhealthy mother-daughter relationship.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo ms I thought that symbol meant euro on the listings Lolol jkkkkkk.


----------



## claireybell

I never looked like i had dropped tbh but i still went into spontaneous labour! Fx'd you dont go 12 days over like i did :shock: 

Future yay for finding heartbeat :) i always class 14wks as second tri.. 

Dobs those outfits are sooooo cute! I would so keep them aswell hehee! 

Rileys now back from his long wknd away full of beans bless him! He looks all big & different its weird?! Probs as ive just been looking at only the baby these past few days!


----------



## Flueky88

Future where do you work now? Is this your first baby?

Still, I know it was awesome seeing 2-3 weeks on it. I'm loving the fab progression too. I've never watched Gilmore girls, one of my besties did though.

M&S those are beautiful. 

Jez, thanks. That's good that you've had a lighter load. Have you figured how long you will stay out of school for Matilda yet?

Okay I'm awful so I'm going to read latest page then reply to it


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie thank you. So based on my O date it's July 6th but by lmp June 28th. I'm kinda hoping it'll be June as our deductible begins anew July 1st. I mean not too early but last week of June is fine. I understand why people don't tell til later. I honestly would rather tell and if the worst happens have support instead of attempting to hide grief. DH is more reluctant so I'll keep my mouth shut.

Dobby maybe you will get over it faster. I hate being sick. I told DH I really hope I don't get any colds and especially the flu. 

Still AF arrived for J. I think she probably has the AF blues. I think most go a bit ghosts at beginning of a new cycle. 

AFM bloating, constipation is improved. My face is resembling a pepperoni pizza and I'm so darn tired. The naps this weekend are spoiling me. Oh and I really feel like I'm carrying a girl. It'll be exciting to see if intuition is right, just have to wait a little over 3 months.


----------



## FutureMrs

Flu I do occupational health now! I've been doing that for about two years, I miss the intensity of icu though. This is our first baby, will be a huge transition but we're really excited!


----------



## Flueky88

Future that's cool. I thought about ICU but too many string emotions there. Yeah I know I'm getting ahead of myself but I'm a "planner" and I'm trying to think about back up plans if step MIL won't watch baby. I'm hoping she will. If not will see if DH being stay at home dad or me seeing more patients a day but only working 3 days a week. Anywho, I've got some time. Bahaha everybody please don't judge me for already thinking about these things


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cb that can totally happen! Sometimes my students go away for a weekend and I'm like WHO ARE YOU?! You got new clothes and a haircut?! And they're like no... lol hahaha

I forgot who asked but Nikke DEFINITELY wants kids and marriage, and I can tell by the way she talks that she thinks in time John will change his mind. And he keeps telling people that he told her from day one he does not want to get married again or to have kids. She's kind of kidding herself. Like me hahah. Like yeah we COULD be happy with just our man but the moment they say yeah let's have a wedding and kids we'd be like angels have come down from heaven singing lol

The outfits were in a section that was labeled clearance but turned out not to be! Another reason I don't want to give them to her. They were like $10-15 each! and after I gave her $300 of clothes for her first kid that she gave away without even asking me?! Like wth! 

K... dizzy again and forgot who else I wanted to say hi to... :(


----------



## JLM73

I'm still in pity party mode after a long day of hubs to being oblivious to what a chemical really means, mom being a lying be-otch, and ex ass hubby refusing to let DS participate in either Halloween nor the story book parade at his school tomoro... miserable *******...DS was looking fwd to it too- can't wait till he's old enuff to see how much his dad causes him to miss out on...
*Gigs*...for youhttps://www.facebook.com/TheNatureBook/videos/500533603475410/


----------



## DobbyForever

It's getting worse. I can't remember anything and my vision is blurry. I can't read the time off of the tv even if I squint and focus. I feel really light headed and weak.


----------



## DobbyForever

It took me six hours to watch a movie because I kept having to rewind it. Some parts five times before I could remember what happened...


----------



## Flueky88

J, sorry it's a crappy day. I don't think men get as attached with chemical. I'm sorry he's not understanding. :hugs:

Dobby for real go to a dr/walk in clinic. Blurred vision is not a good sign. I would have someone drive you. This does not sound like a cold at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't want to risk infecting anybody :(. And I have to go to work tomorrow :(


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish bathroom picture post. This is the shapeless dress. I tied a sash around it to give me shape.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gigglebox

...and my nearly 13 week baby/bloat bump.

Proper response in a few.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gigglebox

Because i can never seem o remember things...let me multi-quote.


DobbyForever said:


> Btw I bought these for my cousin's baby but her shower isn't until late November so if I get SO onboard and we fall then I am totes keeping them :rofl:

Awww so cute! I love the gray/white/color combo. We've decided if we have a boy the room will be wolf theme, and i def want white and gray with teal or blue accents.



FutureMrs said:


> Gigs you are going to look gorgeous! Do you feel like your showing?
> 
> Question: when do y'all consider the second trimester to start? It seems to vary in different places. And when did you guys announce? I don't really plan on doing an official Facebook or anything but to friends and family?

Yes. See above.

13 weeks is second tri in my eyes. I announced with Des at 8ish weeks because I had an early scan at 7ish weeks, but this was with friends. Family knew almost immediately. I facebook announced at 14 weeks and asked for prayers since the 12 weeks scan looked bleak and i didn't want to wide spread announce and then have to explain things.

This time i told my brother immediately, a few close friends, then my parents a week later. Close-ish friends knew about 8 weeks after my early scan, then i facebook announced at 11ish weeks with my video after the last scan.



StillPraying said:


> Gigs i hear you on hgtv....hubby is getting cable for football and of course the one channel i wanted we wont get :growlmad: ill just be watching fixer upper on amazon *sigh*

If you are a diy/hgtv junkie like me, might i suggest salvage dogs? It's on amazon but not prime :growlmad: but they do have the first season on netflix. It's good stuff. They have 6 seasons but i can't rationalize paying for it on amazon.



DobbyForever said:


> Oh and yes gigs hgtv is amaze balls. I used to love house hunters until I realized how much ca sucks lol I was like wtf you can get a mansion for 500k everywhere else?! Meanwhile an empty plot of lot (like not even acre) sold three blocks from my mom's for almost 2 mil. Like wtf. Wt actual f.

This reminds me of the story of my grandparents, who owned a little house in CA when my dad was young. The sold if ro under 100k and moved on (military). Earlier this year my dad looked up the lot on a whim, and it was for sale for over 3 million--turns out google put their headquarters down the street so all surrounding real estate is stupid expensive now.



DobbyForever said:


> It took me six hours to watch a movie because I kept having to rewind it. Some parts five times before I could remember what happened...

Um...this sound really bad Dobs. Have you been keeping up with fluids? You sound severely dehydrated. Are you ok now?


SOOOOO, the gala...
It was so fun! Not at all what i was expecting. They had food from 7-8 local chefs at buffet style tables around the room. Each chef offered 2 bite sized tasting dishes, so you just eat as much or as little as you want. At the end you voted for your favorite dish and favorite presentation and those chefs got a trophy.

They had an auction going on and hubs and i bid on a 6 month gym membership valued at $445--we were the only people that bid! Opening bid was $136 so that's what we got it for. I was planning to use it after baby but they have a stipulation on it that is must be used within 6 months :( 

The theme of the party was "bad pants", and hubs was like a celebrity with his flashy, metallic green pants. Everyone was stopping him and telling him how amazing they were. 

I felt like a fatty but not too terrible. I grabbed this satin sash off another dress i had, tied it around under my boobs, and gave myself some shape whilst displaying the bump a little. The dress was about knee length and had a chiffon overlay.

I'm glad we made it but we were a little late, as i wne to the mall with my mom, des, and SIL first...well we split up to do stuff, and my mom got lost and her phone stopped working, so we lost communication and couldn't find each other for 30-40 minutes. I was freaking out imagining the worst, like my mom had fainted and someone took des...i was crying at the mall like an idiot lol. In the end it was fine, there was a cocktail hour before the event so we didn't miss any speeches or anything.


----------



## claireybell

Glad the Gala was fun Gigs & food seemed quite good, did you eat much? You look lovely btw & good call on the sash, clearly looks like a mini growing baby bump there <3


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you look amazing! Loving the sash, excellent addition to the dress. ;) 

Dobs, dizziness doesn't sound good, make sure you aren't low on sugar or dehydrated. If those don't help, you need to see a doctor asap!

J, sorry your day wasn't too good... :hugs:

Sorry if I forgot anyone. I kept reading but had no time to respond over the weekend.
Hubby was home and then we had my brother and his gf up for an overnight visit. Took them to a provincial park for a hike, but could only make it to the view point, not the bigger hike along the beach as the tide was in. As we were at the view point it started to rain but the sun came out. We got some amazing pictures with double rainbows in the background that came out really well in the pics too. :)

And the real pi$$er this weekend: hubby and I went to the grocery store Sat morning, I left my wallet at home. As we walk back out, I figured we needed some wine in the house for our visitors. We walked over to the liquor store, picked our wine and went to pay and the lady went "I need to see both your IDs". So we joked, that I'd just wait outside, but apparently not good enough. The lady got quite rude about her way of asking for Id, so I walked out. I had enough. Even if I was under age, I sure as hell wouldn't drink when pregnant!! Hubby wasn't buying the alcohol for me!! Who the heck is she to judge!? I am 28 and hubby is turning 31 soon... Here, anyone who appears to be under 25 can be asked for Id. After I left, hubby did tell her how rude she was, and we drove across the street to another liquor store and I stayed in the car! We won't be goong back to that store for that rude clerk...

The good news for this weekend: my brother brought the change table which we assembled this afternoon. Then we sorted through all the clothes, washed them and tomorrow I can sort the rest into their locations. We are ready! (I think)

Hubby and I die bd before he left tonight and it must have irritated something.. spotting after for about 2 hours. Seema to be going away now...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161030_140015.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 15









IMG_20161030_211549.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## campn

Fluek- beautiful like porn! Your line is darker than the control line now! I'm so happy for you, I know we've all been wishing and praying for you! Can't wait for all the other ladies wishes to become true. 

Dobby- I wholeheartedly HOPE you get to keep those cute outfits! Come on plz plz plz little baby boy! (Or girl if you no longer care!)<3 love you!!

Future- I think it starts 13 and 3 days!?? I just go with 14 weeks like many websites say. Making it to 12 weeks was a huge deal to me though! 

Gigs- Well look at this hot mama! You look so beautiful and yes you GLOW!! Lovely bump!!

Pacific- Completely in love with the nursery! I hope this baby comes at the perfect time for all of you, I think I voted boy!?? 

I hope all of you girls are doing great! I'm trying to type fast before Juliette wakes up but we finally dtd for the first time tonight. I'm going to be 7 weeks postpartum tomorrow and I gotta say it was pretty good, didn't hurt at all really! With DS it was so painful until 3 months in at least. I think pushing for a very short time and not tearing helped so much. Do your kegels preggos!!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks campn! I think pretty much everyone has voted boy now including dh and I:haha:
Yay for a good round of bd for you ;) makes me feel hopeful that post partum won't be too scary...

Btw: love your profile picture, so adorable! Is Juliette letting you sleep a bit longer at night yet?


----------



## claireybell

How rude of that store clerk Pacific pffft!!! Theres simply no need for rudeness, you should complain! I have to say i do love getting asked to show ID lol im like 'thankyou - you truely think i look under 25' hehee i dont mind looking 10yrs younger hahaa!! LOVE your nursery pics, the foxes are ooober cute :)

Yay for jiggy jiggy Camps ;) Kegals help looooads! Mine def did! Although sex is still uncomfy, its just gonna take abit of time to get back to normal, although we only jig like once a week at the moment if im not too tired Lol


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i think we need to see your lovely 38 week bumpy :)


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, you look beautiful in the dress. I think the sash was a great ideal. Glad you and hubs had a good time and family was okay.

Pacific, love the nursery. Oh and there was a liquor store that did that to both DH and me once. It was strange. They've only done it once too.

Campn, thank you. Yes now for more miracle bfps for sure &#55357;&#56836;

CB are you guys saying keels while pregnant or after labor?


----------



## campn

Fleuke, you can certainly start now!! It's like preparing for the marathon!! I gotta start again cause pushing a baby will certainly effect it!


----------



## campn

Pacific- She sleeps okay ONCE the colic crying is finally over :/ 6 weeks is peak week for colic so we are now over it! She's getting a little social now with smiling and cooing, so finally a few more emotions than her fussiness.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies <3 i just kind of felt like a fatass but hope people are assuming at this point that i'm pregnant (i mean people who don't know me and wouldn't already know), but it's not obvious enough that anyone would ask.

The law here is everyone in the liquor store has to be id'ed, ever if they don't approach the check out counter. 

Fluek, start kegels now! I swear they're the reason i never had issues with a leaking bladder. I know lots of moms who leak when laughing/sneezing, etc. not this lady! However i hear the second is the one that does your bladder in the worst so we'll see...


----------



## Jezika

How does one do kegels?

Dobs - how are you feeling? What you went through sounds worrying. It doesn't sound like my migraines, but they sound just as scary - when I get them I can't see properly and have huge auras/blind spots in my vision, sometimes can't speak, memory goes effed up and parts of my body go numb. I don't even get a headache (btw if anyone thinks it sounds like a TIA, I don't think it is). Anyway, please confirm you're okay!

Gigs - you looked stunning in the dress pics, and definitely preggers! Glad to hear the gala was a hoot, though not the scary mall experience leading up to it. Are you going to use the gym membership now, then?

Fluek - There's nothing wrong with planning ahead! I think that's great! In answer to your question, I'm planning on taking 9-12 months off school completely. I've arranged for 9 months right now but may extend to 12. I always imagined myself to take off a year. My scholarship only pays 6 months mat leave, but another 6 months without should be okay, I hope. Also, I was totally thinking girl too when you said pizza face. Did you have a preference?

CB - ah, you didn't drop? My mum thinks I haven't dropped. She says you should be able to put a hand on your belly under your boobs and your belly should be flat if you've dropped. No idea whether that's true. Her highest kicks are definitely lower down, though.

PL - IDing jerks like that really annoy me. I get it, they want to be cautious and can be in big trouble if they're not, but do they REALLY think you're 18 AND drinking while pregnant? 'Cause THAT is the only thing that's actually illegal (no?). Sometimes I think they just get on a power trip. Btw, the nursery looks awesome (also the cat). Bet you can't wait till he arrives ;) Do you have any guesses on dates? And in answer to a question you asked ages ago, I don't think the midwives think I'll give birth sooner just because I was measuring ahead. And I think the gap has closed since anyway. Please share bump pic!

Campn - so glad Juliette is less colicky now and that BD was a pleasant experience. I'll definitely do some kegels once I find out how :D

Sorry for anyone I missed. Now have to prepare to teach an intro psych class to undergrads tomorrow as part of an elective teaching course I'm taking. I HATE public speaking so not sure why I agreed to this.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs and campn thank you for the advice.

Jez, you can Google kegel exercises and it'll explain. It helps strengthen pelvic floor muscles. I always recommend to old ladies complaining of incontinence. That's good you'll be able to take time of school. I wish I could take a bunch of time off work. I don't really have a preference boy or girl. It be cool either way. I'd have the first baby girl or we could have a protective big brother. So neither will be a let down.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Morning ladies!

I've been reading so I'm caught up on you all but I'm going to miss a bunch in my reply so please forgive me. 

Gig- I still feel like people don't know whether I'm pregnant or fat lol some people have large stomachs so I think people just don't say anything. You looked smokin got and just like you have a little baby bump! 

Dobs- how are you feeling? Hope you feel better soon. 

Campn- I hope her colic gets better soon. Poor baby and momma! 

Jez- any labor signs yet?


AFM- have my 28 week appointment today, it's early but it is what it is lol I've had some cramping and stuff going on for the last couple weeks and although nothing consistent im sure it's shortened my cervix so I'll find out today. I get it measured every other week to check for pre-term labor. If it's shortened my doc will but me on a light duty kind of routine. 
Other than that... We move Saturday and I have SOO much to pack. Baby shower is also Saturday and I'm so excited and have nothing to wear. Oh and we got some nursery furniture yesterday at ikea!


----------



## pacificlove

I'll say, I don't mind getting Id'd, I take it as a compliment just this stupid clerk got very ride about it. Pretty sure hubby and I don't look 18, pregnant and married...?

Campn, glad your little girl is letting you sleep a bit more now ;)

Mrs G, hope the cramps mean nothing for you, stay in there babies! can't wait to see what you got at Ikea?! :) All our furniture came from there too. 

Jez, you don't have much more time left either. Hopefully you won't have to write the final while in labor?! Would they let you reschedule it?
I am guessing sometime between 40 and 41 weeks for me. According to my last cycle, due date is November 5th, but the dating scan put it to Nov 12 which is the date the mw and doctors use. So according to the last cycle, Nov 12 would put me to 41 weeks but the mw will say 40.. :haha: 
So if it still makes sense to you, I don't think this baby will be all that 'late' since it'll be over 40 weeks by Nov 5. ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- oh I forgot! I absolutely love your nursery! We're doing a similar theme for our baby shower. Our nursery is more rustic though. 
We actually bought some stuff from the as is section and aoent half the price and decided to turn random pieces into nursery pieces. For the price of a dresser we're getting a dresser and changing table. Once it's all done in a couple weeks I'll make sure to share pics! My goal is to have most of the nursery done in a couple of weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Kegels...so if you go pee then stop yourself mid stream, that's the same action you do for kegels. 

Pl, your nursery is cute! Eee i can't wait to see how everyone decorates theirs ^_^


----------



## Flueky88

Lab appt went well. They didn't draw betas but I'm not concerned so I didn't ask. My first u/s is 11/17 so a little over 2 weeks. I went ahead and took the day off work. Ugh, I'm tired and may get ready for bed soon. Or just a nap.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's crazy. Here they only care if they know you are drinking. SO made a crack about my champagne and the cashier was like sorry now that I know I have to see hers as well, otherwise only the person paying has to show. Sorry she was rude. But omg check out that nursery!

Campn yay for pp bd! Glad it was enjoyable!

Gigs you look so cute! Love the sash and I'm totally irrational like that as well so you good

Um um um I forgot. I feel better. I didn't get up other than to eat or potty yesterday and slept 11 hours. So I feel better today. No fever in the am either temp was 97.79 :). I was also starving and eating a lot which usually is my body's tell tale we're about to kick this cold out sign


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed a whole page lol bbl to read it need soup


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, can't wait to see your nursery pics! If we had an Ikea closer to us I think we may have decorated a bit different too. It turned more into a whatever they have in stock. 

Flueky, glad to hear the appointment went well :) are you leaning boy/girl? Any preference? I can't remember... Are you finding out?

Dobs, glad to hear you are feeling better! Drink up on the soup and sweat the rest of the cold out. 

As for me, my back starts to hurt so quickly now :( I only got through folding 2/3 of all the baby clothes before I had to stop. Still trying to figure out a going home outfit. I've laid out a few options so far, so I'll get hubby's opinion on the weekend. Should make it that far, right??


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby so glad you are feeling better. Here's to tomorrow being even better.

Pacific, sorry back is hurting more quickly now. I hope you have baby before your mw goes on vacation. As for me, I'm leaning girl. I don't have a preference though. I'm definitely finding out. Much respect to the team yellow peeps out there.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs love your facial expression in your bump picture lol and yes baby #2 is the one that does your bladder in. Glad you enjoyed your gala and why do we not get a pic of said shiny man pants?!

J :hugs: in the pity party with you and dh totally doesn't get the chemical thing either. Ugh Maybe Thanksgiving BFPS? 

PL so close aaaaagghhh exciting!!

Dobbles sorry you're sick again. You should consider adding zinc supplements to your diet, it's supposed to help fend off sickness. highly recommended for teachers apparently lol


----------



## StillPraying

Flueky are you going to pay for an early gender scan? I did it all 3 times and they were right!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah fluek are you doing any early screening? Or gonna wait it out?


----------



## Flueky88

Still, I will probably hold off because I need to pay my car loan off. I owe $2000. So extra money needs to go to that and with Christmas around the corner. At my next visit we discuss payments and insurance. At least we should meet deductible as DH will most likely have surgery for varicose vein by end of year.

Dobby, what does thou mean early screening? Like u/s before 17th then no. Any sort of medical testing screening, most likely. The lady drawing my blood said she had to draw extra labs because my insurance required it. It was standard HIV, CBC, titer for measles, and blood type. I'm actually very curious to find out my blood type. Really hoping I'm Rh positive too. Anywho, ugh now for another tww. Work should keep me busy though so I guess that helps. 

I think I'm going to use my last FRER tomorrow. I'm wondering if it'll have the hook effect. Probably won't do anymore after that until Friday when I hope to get 3+ on digi.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, my mw is doing a staycation and had assured me that she will be fully available during her vacation. However all her regular appointments will be taken over by another mw. 

Hope baby cooperates for you when you find out the gender! I didn't want to find out, but hubby did. It just never cooperated ;) 

I like our girl name picks better so far. :haha: but am feeling boy


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl can I just say I love that baby is a pumpkin and it's Halloween?

Fluek early like the blood tests that tell you the sex as well

I still haven't read that other page. Too many words


----------



## campn

Jez, it's that muscle you control when you pee, that tight squeeze, hold, let go on and off for a few times each day. If you control it it also maes the big O better and easier to achieve! Ay ay ya!

Dobby, I'm glad you're feeling better hun! Now you probably going to ovulate very soon! 

Halloween was fun, we were out for an hour or so, there were a couple really scary houses that Ben didn't like, he kept yelling and complaining and said "That's disgusting!!" Glad to know my son is a white 78 year old woman :D he'd go to the next house and complain to them LOL. Oh and if he rang someone's door bell and they didn't open he'd get so mad! "stupid people they're not home!" I think he's a bit of a drama queen! :p
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1139.jpg
File size: 65.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StillPraying

I did early scans at 15 weeks for dd1 and 13 weeks with dd2 and Luke , they were like 55 each? Totes worth it tho, I loved finding out early!


----------



## kcheaven5

Hi all! I know this original thread is old but it piqued my interest! We've successfully been using the pull out method for years and it has always been 100% effective. But now I'm 9 days late... no sign of AF or pregnancy and I've had 3 BFN. I, too, was wondering if I could have gotten pregnant even though he pulled out like usual. The 3 BFN are telling me no but there is still doubt in mind until AF arrives. I'm never late!


----------



## claireybell

Hi kcheaven :wave: & welcome! 

We all still chat away on this thread from pull out, ttc, food lol

How regular are your cycles?


----------



## claireybell

Oh & what tests did you use?


----------



## claireybell

Camps i luuuuurve the Halloween outfits! Your little darlings are super cute<3


----------



## claireybell

Have to say kegals really do work & after baby no2 (never bothered with them after i had Riley as he was breech & he was just bobbing away upright in there, no pressure on my bits) What i thought that time i had pee infection when SO & i tried having sex at 3wks after Nuala arrived & it reeeally hurt, i had a slight bladder/urethra prolapse going on & Dr conf that! Reason sex hurt was because everything had movrrd down & part blocked my opening :shock: i got upset & thought omg i need an operation but after 5wks more of Kegals its moved back up! Its reeeeally common apparently! It must've prolapsed after she came out the sunroof as right up through labour & the day before all was ok.. its all the extra pressure down there!

Wow ive hogged this page alright Lol!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, your kids look so adorable :) so I guess you figured out the mil situation for tonight then? 

Heaven, welcome! Could be a number of things in play here. Did stress effect your cycle lenght?
Also what tests did you use? Are they all the same brand or even batch number? Maybe you have a bad batch of tests?

Cb, that is so good to hear! I know I am such a slacker on kegels right now...


----------



## claireybell

I never did them when pg though Pacific, maybe i should have.. i always forget, i mean i never sit there & think oooh i need to tense & hold myself ha ha but they work :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, your face in the second photo cracked me up! Lol! You look great! Second babies make their bump appearance much faster than our first babies do, for sure. I was showing with Oscar by the time I was around 10 weeks. The uterus has a wonderful memory for pregnancy, seriously.

J- :hugs:

Pac- The nursery looks great! 

Campn- Yay for post-partum comfy :sex: !!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, honestly I remember them maybe once a week :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

I've been searching high and low for pics from the event but can't find any :( some photographer was taking pics and definitely snagged a shot of me and hubs, but i don't know how to locate it. I'll see if the ambassador family that invited us knows.

Campn omg they are so cute! This was the first year Des really got the concept of things and was really excited to go. He was so excited to see all the kids with pumpkin baskets like his and he was also so pumped to get candy in said bucket. The whole thing made me really excied for him to go with his sibling in the future and for Christmas! I think this will be the first year he really gets that, too.

Dobs, how are the opk's looking?

PL what names are you thinking?

J, what's your status? Af for sure? And how did you tell hubs? I agree that men don't really get it. Even when i got the horrible news with des at nearly 12 weeks, hubs was just like "we can try again." He was right, but he was so damn logical about it while i was a blubbering mess! 

I had a dream last night I went into labor early at 33 weeks, but the baby (a girl!) was 8lbs 3oz, lol!


----------



## TexasRider

I'm back.... Way too much to catch up on.... 

Long story short the boat broke and went down to one engine. We got back 12 hours later to port than expected and I didn't get home till 3am. Now I'm at school working today and I wish I was at home...

Had fun on the cruise but dang I am sooo tired and grumpy today. It would have cost me $200 to stay home today due to our "no more than 3 absences in a row with no doctor note policy" ugh


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in to give kc advice lol will post later after work to everyone else

The pullout is definitely not 100% effective but is pretty effective with guys who really have self control and know their bodies. Most pregnancies I came across were from women whose man may or may not have pulled out in time or they did it twice without washing or urinating in between, but you never know. If you are 9 days late and bfns, my guess is you ovulated later than you are used to. Lots of things can disrupt a random cycle. I used to be 27 days down to the hour clockwork, then one day I woke up and I was 24-26 days, and now I can't even predict o within a week. And of course I had random cycles here and there that were off. I would definitely go see your gyn and tell him/her you are over a week late and request blood work. Be sure to specify that you want a quantitative beta not a qualititive test. That will give you a definitive answer. Hope that helps! And welcome!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, opk looks the same lol. I don't start the digital ones until tomorrow and usually that first day is always an empty circle since it is establishing a baseline.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7657.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I'm so sorry ladies, I always leave my browser open on the last page I was on so I can catch up with you ladies... Well thought I'd pop in and then saw I was 60 pages behind!!! So I just skimmed!

But I did see the best news ever! Fluek! I am so so happy for you after how patient you've been! Congratulations my lovely x 

And still, I couldn't read everything but I saw your lines and then your signature, I'm so sorry my lovely your such an incredibly strong lady xx 

So I'm sorry to hog the post but wanted to share some pics of my lovely Ella but it only lets me do one at a time so here goes! 

We had a shoot the other day at 10days old, I was laughing at her dad saying shed poop on him (nakey baby shoot) and of course, whilst she was snuggled tightly and nakey into me, I felt the sudden warmth down my arm/chest, no it wasn't the mothers tingly warmth of love, the little cow bag only peed on me! And the photographer just laughed and said "don't worry it won't show in photos so we can carry on?!" Brilliant... So I spent the afternoon covered in pee! 

Ella is amazing, totally content, breastfeeding like a dream (I'm loving raiding the kids Halloween sweets whilst the lbs fall off! Only perk to breastfeeding.. Eat what you like!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And my pro breastfeeding photo! 11 days post partum..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And of course ... Another ella piccy x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I'm cd4, it's my dang bday- and when I showed hubs the bfp tetst he could easily see, and explained bleeding red and passing clots/tissue. he totally blew it off and said Oh well, getn closer...:growlmad:
I then told him - don't think you are grasping the full gravity of the situatuion here! and explained to him a chem MC
....
He still was like COOL...we are close...:growlmad:
WTF do you not get about the fact this HAS happened to me 3 ties before, and CAN happen over and over!?

Mom is on my last nerve cuz she can't ull head from ass to figure out how to fill out a money order form, even AFTER I tell her each step.... and ystrdy we found the PERFECT house for the set up we need, right in the center of town - by all retaurants, theaters, stores etc, 2800sf older home with mother in law, 2 huge a/c/heated workshops, One set up as a photography studio- a hobby of hubs, and a HUGE lake view of a Private lake and long dock on 1.8 acres...
ofCOURSEEEE it's under contract.


----------



## kcheaven5

Thanks Dobby! I've been reassured by so many moms on here that I'm pretty positive that I'm not pregnant. Now it's just a horrible waiting game! I wasn't tracking ov so I don't really know when I ovd but the only time I've ever been more than a couple days late was when I was pregnant with my son so I was having a hard time believing I'm not pregnant. The pull out method has worked for us for almost 10 years and when we wanted to conceive it took one cycle of not pulling out and BAM my son was here. Thanks for your advice Dobby! I'm going to wait it out as long as I can stand it and get into the dr if AF doesn't come in the next few days.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww J :hugs: hope your birthday turns around and hubby does something amazing for you! Just let him be, vent to us if you need to. Men just have such a different experience with pregnancy that they aren't able to process it like we do. Hugs hugs. And can you put a back up offer on the house just in case the current one falls through? 

HOLY CRAP KEEPS! Look at that flat tummy! Dang girl I've never looked that good on my best days let alone 10 days pp! And Ella is absolutely adorable! I am longing to hold my own little bub so badly now!

Ladies, question on names...

Of course these are always subject to change but we came to two names we really like for a,boy, one I was thinking of this weekend and it's really grown on me. Boy name one that were have been thinking of for a bit: Lennox (Irish, as is Desmond). Second, newer name: Levin (German). We don't have to do an L name but it's kind of a nod to my Dad's side of the family. 

Also, I was thinking about an "H" middle name to keep in theme with my dad, BUT my jailbird bro is also an LH. There's no doubt children aren't in his future so I know he can't carry on the tradition. Do we do it for my dad sake or ask my other brother if he'd like to? I have a name I like (Hayes) but I don't like that he'd share initials with my bro, but I do like he'd share them with my dad...thoughts?


----------



## pacificlove

Happy birthday j, like gigs said, men have such a different view on early pregnancy. 

Keeps, wow!! You look amazing for 10 days pp! How much weight have you lost? 
And Ella is so precious :) what a cute little snuggle bug! How are her sisters adjusting to her?

Gigs, I like your name choices. As long as you don't name it after jailbird, I don't see a problem with sticking to tradition. 
Personally I love tradition, but all the men's names in our family are very strong German names which I doubt hubby could pronounce properly :haha: or any other non German speaking person. If we are having a girl, I am using my grandmother's first name as a middle name. She passed away right between Christmas and new year's last year.

Afm, I definitely had some contractions after half an hour of nip stim last night (couldn't sleep, great time killer!). The cat was sleeping in front of me, so only one got attention :haha: they were ouchy, but only lasted 5-10 seconds. Not sure how often they came but they did stop eventually.

Oh and I had a dream that I had the baby with my parents present in a hotel room. When I woke up in the morning, I couldn't recall anything and had to ask mom through the bathroom door on what happened. Lol


----------



## campn

Gigs- Awwww that's so sweet des! What was he dressed up as!?? I think our next Halloween it'll be one of the best since he'll be 5 and hopefully better tempered and Juliette will be one so it'll be fun to dress her up!

Keep- Totally precious Ella!!! And that tummy you're killing it! :D I'm back to pre-pregnancy weight but I'm still soft all over! 

Pacific- Yep! DH said thank you but she's coming with us since this is her first Halloween! I'm so glad I no longer say yes to things I don't want! 
I hope your contractions kick back up, this is how it was for me a few weeks before my water breaking!


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee any day now PL! Maybe bring hubby another lunch treat to get things moving ;) so what are the names???


----------



## gigglebox

Des wanted to be James from Thomas. I had bigger plans for his costume but ran out of time. Just painted what you see.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10


----------



## campn

You made this yourself!? Awesome job! And he looks so sweet and obedient! I had to ninja myself to take one picture of Benjamin where he's actually looking!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you did great making the costume!
Lol, I've definitely thought about heading to see hubby, but he's been quite busy at work so I am not sure he could leave for lunch?
We did bd moments before he had to leave on Sunday which left me bleeding. Tmi: I think it just looked like more due to residual sperm coming out too. 
Been having very little brown spotting since. Hopefully all good signs that the cervix is thinning out ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, he is definitely a good kid who listen well enough, most of the time. He doesn't leave his bed in the morning until we get him or yell across the house "you can get up now!" (We did NOT ever make a rule like this, he just does it on his own). We keep a container of chocolate in a low drawer to give him when he poops in the potty; he even gets himself a piece when he earns it. But he has never tried to sneak a piece.

I keep saying we're so screwed with the next one. S/he is def going to be our crazy kid!

PL, was the...eh...aftermath of sex stretchy? Maybe it's the start of your plug loss?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that's why my parents went for a second kid (aka me).. the first one was so easy ;) 
And I am going to say nothing stringy.. spermy more like it :haha:
Seeing the mw tomorrow morning, we'll see if she detects any changes.
Hubby was just saying last night he's ready for baby to come. He almost turned around when I msged him about the bleed. Bless him, but I told him to keep going.


----------



## gigglebox

I hope s/he comes this weekend so you don't have to worry about where hubby is. {{{Water breaking vibes!}}}


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks Gigs :) the mw will attempt another sweep tomorrow, so we'll see where we are at.
One of the bil said he wanted to come up for a visit this weekend but we may cancel last minute. We shell see.


----------



## StillPraying

Hi KC welcome to the nuthouse. As about 99% of the time, I agree with Dobbles that it could be something random. What kind of tests did you use that gave you all of the BFNs?

CB no one minds if you page hog haha. That's awesome that the kegels worked, makes me think I should probably take them more seriously... lol out of the sunroof:haha:

Tex $200 to play hookie is not worth it. lol So glad you enjoyed your cruise! 

Keeps Ella is adorable! little chunkamunk I love it! Totally with you on the perks of breastfeeding! great progress mama you look fantastic!

J I'm so sorry he isn't as understanding as we'd like. Mine just looked at me and said "oh". So I didn't bother showing him the vanity drawer full of faint lines:nope: Turkey day bfps for us hon!:hugs: Happy Birthday hon, I hope you get to do something fabulous:cake:

Gigs I vote you do the initials in honor of your dad. Forget your bro, a tradition would still be very meaningful for you dad I'm sure. Whether or not your brothers decide to carry on said tradition is up to them, I still think its sweet for you to do it also. Des looks so cute!

PL love the idea of using your grandmother's name as a middle for a girl. DH and I pick middle names before we pick first names, as we always use middle names as a tribute to family members. So both of our girls' middle names are after family members. Do you have any picks for boy names? Hope the spotting is a sign of getting closer!

Camp so glad you were able to enjoy your Halloween MIL free!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, right now we only have two options for boys and I am not feeling 100% about them. Maybe I have tobweed the baby first? Options are Ethan and Logan
I too love the idea of using family names, but my family tree goes back to the 1400s of all German names (that just don't pronounce properly in English) and hubby doesn't want to use any of this family names.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhhh PL, Logan is one of my FAVE boy names!!! Unfortunately for me it's off limits as not only is it a name of a kid in my group of mom friends, but it's my best friend's dog's name :( but Logan gets my vote :thumbup:


----------



## Jezika

Sorry, lazy post, but Gigs I love the name Levin. It's unique but modern and meaningful to you guys and.. I love it! Also like Lennox, which is cool, and apparently it's unisex. I follow a fitness woman (technical term?) from Australia on IG who had a baby girl called Lennox and I love that they call her Lexy (btw I'm not interested in fitness; I just read about her being told her bump was too big around the time I was neurotic about the size of my own bump).

PL I think you mentioned the names before and as I said before they're great choices for your little boyyyyy (not that anyone needs my approval!).


----------



## StillPraying

PL Ethan was one of our choices when talking about boy names! Also loved Eli or Elias.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lets see what I can do before the headache kicks in. 

PL my problem with baby names is I always associate them with students i have taught or kids I know with that name haha. So not that my vote matters, but Im Team Ethan haha. My cousins kid is Logan. Named after Wolverine. And maaaaan did SO get on her for naming her kid after a comic character AND getting the name wrong. He joked that she should name her second son James. I thought she was going to slap him hahaha. I do like Logan though. We call him Lo (low) for short. Hope the sweep does the trick!

Jez are you deciding between Lexy or Lennox?

Still, I like the whole pick a unique name for the first name and use the middle to pay tribute. That was my plan (not that SO is yet aware or have a say should we reproduce) to pick a name and then the middle name would be my dads if a boy or my moms if a girl. Also, i love you and hope this isnt insensitive. Your sig says 20016. :(

Speaking of the second baby being a terror reminds me of the Reba episode where Cheyenne is pregnant a second time and freaks out that her second baby will be a monster because her first baby was so sweet.

Gigs LOVE the paint job on the costume! So killer that you can do things like that! As far as the initials, do what makes you comfortable. I struggled for a long time because my brother and I share initials (DMB) and all of my uncles were D names. I have an awful relationship with my grandparents, but my dad sure did love his parents despite the crap he was out through (he ran away at 15 and was emancipated by 16). So if my dad were alive I know he would want me to keep up the D (trying hard not to make a gross joke), but its just not me. So do what feels right to you.

J agreed I hope things get better and hubs spoils you rotten tonight. Men are silly sometimes.

KC, a whole nother week?! That patience lol.

Keeps daaaamn look at your flat tummy! And daaaaamn your boobs. Love it. Also! How cute is Ella!!! And lol at the pee.

Tex hugs. Sorry about the engine and lack of sleep. I hear you. Sometimes it just is not worth taking the day off financially. Im glad it was at least fun and relaxing before you got back. Rest up and details when you feel better!

AFM I feel better ish. Fever is still staying away but I get random hot flashes. OPKs are holding that darkness which is typical. I did pick up my advanced ones today. I was so mad because they were out of the 20 pack, but then I found it behind all the other stuff. Someone had clearly hidden it. So sorry to them! Buahaha. Im temped to start an afternoon holder along with a fmu but they are so gosh darn expensive. SO and I have lots of plans to hang out over the next two weeks since Im needy and its our anniversary. He asked what I wanted. And I was like sperm. hahah I figure thats my way of telling him Im ovulating soon. So well see what he does with that. He just got quiet and then I changed the subject :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Before this my O was cd 12, cd 18, cd 13, cd 14, and cd 14. I miss those days. Opks were fmu on top and 2 hour afternoon hold on bottom.. My stats before losing the twins. Notice how it doesn't say jack about irregular cycles :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7692.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7686.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3









before.png
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4









after.png
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wookie130

Keeps! Ella's so lovely & chubby! She doesn't even look like a newborn! You look awesome, too.

PL- I'm dying to see what kind of baby you're cookin'. Get some more rumpy, and see if we can get it rollin'. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Dobs :hugs: honestly your new trend is more like my cycles..lthey vary a lot, but my lp was usually 12 days, with the occasional 13 and (once) 11 thrown in. As long as LP is roughly the same, there's nothing wrong with that, fertility-wise. How is SO doing with his health? I'll be quite curious to see how he acts in the coming (teehee) days. Also, yay for adding your chart bag to your signature! I like to ogle even though I don't totes understand them :blush: 

Jez, when I saw you type "Lennox", I read it as "Lox", like the fish :/ Now I'm kind of turned off the name, lol! Also because my SIL also thought Lennox was a girl's name :/


----------



## DobbyForever

True. I guess I should just be thankful that my lp is fairly consistent and of good length. I just missed the short cycles tbh. I mean my EDD possibilities from went from early July perfection to early August not so great... 

His health is better. He's not sleeping well, but he is eating better and back at the gym. His swimmers aren't insanely thick or thin like before. So hoping all is well there.

And we'll see. I see him tomorrow and I know he's ready to BD, so I'll be interested to see if he pulls out after my little comment. But it is also early in my cycle and he is used to me Oing late. Shrugs.

And I was thinking y'all might want to obsess over it and it's so much easier than posting screenshots every day.

Back to names... I have only heard of Levin as a last name. I think he went to an Ivy League, too lol. So votes for Levin. I could totally see Lennox going either way, but I have only heard of it once in "Melissa and Joey"

Oh and I misread that as turned on so I was like why is Gigs getting turned on by lox... must be a pregnancy thing :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Id typed a reply hrs ago & fell asleep & then the page just refreshed & i lost it all ohhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Love all the names! 
Pl- you haven't thought of any girl names?

Dobs- I'm very curious to see what your SO does.....

Campn- your kids are absolutely adorable! Good job for standing up to mil (even if DH did it lol)

Keeps- your look amazing! Your little princess is so beautiful too. 


Afm- my alarm is about to go off and I'm sooooo tired. Who thought having my last week of work, moving, and baby shower all in one week was a good idea? So much work to do so much sleep needed. 
But two doctors appointments today. Hopefully baby B has caught up to baby a weight wise.


----------



## gigglebox

Green will you get more pics for us to squee over?

Dobs your lox comment, lol! I'm so horrible, definitely eating it despite it being on the "no no list". Also, did you have names decided? I can't remember. 

Did your headache come back? Mine did :( i really wish i could take excedrine. That stuff is a miracle drug.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I second gigs get some pics for us to love on pleasssse. And it is a busy week but then you get to relax all next week :)

Gigs I am almost all better just residual throat and headache stuff. Sorry about your headache though. Tylenol does crap for me so I feel you. 

lol I mean in this day and age the likelihood of you catching something from it is so slim so no judgement.

I had names decided but i flip flop/never discussed it with SO. I wanted to keep up his A tradition as a peace treaty to his family but given it has been two years and they don't talk at all... so for that I would have gone Aria or Aidan. I loved Aria is PLL: she is beautiful, creative, and driven. Everything I want for my daughter. Aidan is from that show with the vampire, ghost, and werewolf because SO is just like Aidan so we had this running joke when we went to Starbucks that I would tell them his name was Aidan and he would tell them I was whatever his gf was. D names Dylan (SO would never agree he was so jealous of this second grader lol) but nothing for a girl that I like yet. Other names i liked aka kids I liked lol Fiona, Ethan, Haley. I considered Arwin because my dad was Darwin so Arwin then my mom's for the middle name. Idk. I was really attached to Aria but after so many losses I stopped feeling things towards names because I never made it passed the nickname stage


----------



## DobbyForever

My cousin is due in a month and she is crying in pain because her vag hurts so much. Like she can't even get up to walk around and it hurts laying down. Some nights she can barely sleep. Her doctor says it is normal. I'm not convinced. Thoughts?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok trying to reign in my excitement that I may actually have a normal O this cycle
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7697.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7698.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, my friend had something very similar with her third. It was actually vericose veins in her vulva, and if your cuz has the same, they make support harnesses that relieve the pressure. My friend said it was a god send...might be worth a try?

I love Arwin. I'll reserve my feelings on Aidan :haha: suffice to say I LOVED it the first time i heard it. Then i heard it again...and again...and once was at a playground with 3 at the same time...LOVE Aria. Used to be on my short list, but my top two now are Ember and Alice. I don't know why I love Alice so much but I do :p

I forgot to say your opk yesterday looked nearly positive...same today. {{{spermy vibes}}}


----------



## campn

Dobby, yay for feeling semi normal again and yay for the opk darkening much more, I'll drink to that!!! So what's the plan? Sneaky BD!?? 

Gigs, awww he's literally the best! Not that I don't love my crazy 4 year old but man I wish he'd listen half of the time! He was so embarrassing yesterday when we finally made it to vote early and he stood by the exit door not letting voters in or out. Wonder if one of the candidates talked to him or something :p 

Green, yay for maternity leave and shower, but I understand how exhausting both can be. Best of luck today at your appointment hope it goes great! 

Claire, hope you're doing good hun!!

Today is my birthday, and it's already starting out as a bad year, but hoping baby cuddles will help.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1241.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh campn, those eyes!!! Happy birthday! What's gone wrong?

Sorry Benjamin was being a butt. I hope he didn't make too much of a scene!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, happy birthday! The year has just started, lots of time for it to turn around, :hugs:

Dobs, yay for normal cycles. So what's the plan for this month?

Gigs, hubby was just suggesting alice this morning but I vetod it. It was the name of grandpa's life partner many years after his wife passed. We called her grandma, but in the end the relationship was not the best.
I am like dobs, I keep associating names with people I know.

Afm, mw appointment went well, although it did start off in the dark until they had the generator going. (power outage).seems like baby keeps having growth spurts. I made the mistake of looking into the mirror last night and went "holy I am huge!"
Still sitting at 1 cm dialated, and cervix is favorable. Sweep didn't feel nearly as uncomfortable as last week :) I doubt it will work, but we are trying and it's still early so to speak :haha: feeling a little crampy.
I took a different way home and saw the tree that was laying across the power lines causing half the island to be without power again... It's not even that windy here...
There is another tree down blocking half the road closer to home but no lines near it.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I like lennox but cant decide if its more fem or masculine. Levin I see as Levi which I like so I think I'd like that one. Arwin makes me think of the lovely ladies in Lord of the Rings. Aria has been overdone where I'm at, right there with every form of bella. Also I almost lived off of sushi while pregnant with DD2 and it was fine. US is one of the only countries that bans so much fish. 

YAY I think AF is gone. Apparently my AF is now 7 days:growlmad:


----------



## pacificlove

Still, 7 days isn't too bad, I usually have 6... Will you be trying this cycle?

Green, we need to hear how your appointment went?

As for me, it took an hour or so after getting home, but some fresh bleeding and clots. Fx it's a good sign.
And gotta share this cat/bump pic from right now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161102_124327.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Pl that pic is so cute! And yay for progress! Hey, you never know, i think my water broke when i was only 1cm...maaaaaybe 1.5 at best. We need a proper bump pic! And do yourself a favor, do NOT attempt to see what your vagina looks like. They just look shriveled, purple, and angry. It's not cute.

Still count you blessings, my bleeding tapered off and on and lasts a total of 11-12 days :(


----------



## StillPraying

PL woohoo for something stirring down there! love your kitty/bump pic. 

Campn Happy Birthday:cake: I hope you get to do something fun today :) What a sweet pic, so alert! 

Gigs I ADORE the name Alice! Also love Hadley (best friend's name) and really wanted to name DD2 Eloise. 

AFM I may be on the sneaky ttc bus with dobs :haha: I'm glad the bleeding didn't last but then my lines never did get too dark so I dont think my HCG was all that high. AF is normally 5 days for me but I'll take 7 over my last bleeding episodes that lasted weeks on end! Planning to start OPK today because I'm not sure how soon I'll O.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, true, haven't done a proper bump pic in a while. I am only 38 weeks, so there is time. And thanks for the advice, I'll be sure not have hubby sneak a peek either! :haha: 
So your first labor started spontaneous with water breaking? I keep reading stories where the doctor broke it at 6+ cm...

Good plan still! Any chance you can get hubby on board?


----------



## StillPraying

My water had to be broken by the drs with both of my girl's labors. never experienced the water breaking thing!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah, it's a whole story. We went out to eat at 40+3 and hubs made me sit on a towel. I was like, "honey, that stuff only happens in movies. It's so rare in real life." Well we made it home, and within three minutes of arriving i was laying my fat pregnant butt on the ouch and i felt the gush. I ran to the bathroom and screamed "BABYYYYYY!" lol

By some miracle, no womb juice on the couch.

But we still have that couch and I like to point to the spot and tell people when they're sitting on it, "that's where my water broke!" :haha:


----------



## wookie130

The bleeding and clots kind of sound like the beginning of SOMETHING, Pacific. Can you go for a check soon? I know you mentioned you're getting a sweep...but I can't remember when.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Quick selfish update. 
Ultrasound went amazingly. Well kinda. Our tech was the same tech who scanned us with the first mc. She was so nice last time and today she was so incredibly rude. DH asked if ahe could tell us he weights and she said yes at the end. And then a minute later he asked something like what's it looking like and it came off sounding like he was asking for the weights but he phrased it wrong and meant what is the tech looking at today? And her response was "well like I said I will tell you but I have to actually do the exam first" I interrupted and explained to him they were measuring and checking for growth. Anyway she was overall rude I think she was just having a bad day. 
Their weights were awesome!!! Baby A is 2 pounds 5 ounces and baby B is 2 pounds 4 ounces. So B is catching up!


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie so glad baby b is catching up! Sorry tech was rude. It doesn't matter if you're having a bad day. In a profession like that you should always be polite and professional. Did you get any pics?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs :haha: 

Wookie, today's bleed was after the sweep. It's gone down to brown spotting the last few hours, I doubt I'll go into labor in the next few days. Next appointment isn't until next Wednesday now. Maybe sex can get things rolling this weekend ;) but it'll probably just make me bleed too.. 

Mrs G, that's great news about twin b catching up :) too bad the tech was rude, but at least you still got good news today! How are you doing on the name front for them?
We are doing terrible with boy names... Ethan or Logan are our top choices so far. If our kids ever ask "what was the toughest time in your relationship?" We'll have to say "naming you"... :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes Green, what is it with medical professionals having bad bedside manner?! I hope her days got better and she feels bad for being a B. Great news on the u/s! 

Ladies, try the name section of this forum for ideas. I might go for more opinions :p


----------



## campn

still, yes I second that mama! I'm waiting for a few bfps in November, it's seriously the sweetest month! 

Green, that's such awesome news! So glad those boys are chunking up!! Are you buying those funny and cute twin matching outfits!?? I'm so sorry the tech was rude, it's so nice of you to give her the benefit of the doubt, it must be hard for her to tell many pregnant ladies some bad news on daily basis. I'd have given her the stink eye :p 

Oh about water breaking, it was a completely different experience! With my first I had contractions first for hours then my water broke mid labor, this time my water broke before I had any regular contractions, with water breaking you know for sure it's baby time, but it was SO messy, to me it was a huge gush everywhere and continued to trickle for hours, I changed 4-5 pads in less than 1 hour, and sitting at the hospital waiting to be checked in wet undies and pants wasn't pleasant!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh i forgot about the hours of trickling. They said mine hadn't broken all the way when i finally got a room, so they popped the rest (with the "crochet hook" lol) and i wasn't so drippy after.


----------



## DobbyForever

So he did not pull out


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, wohoo!! Are you near o??

As for water breaking, I am hoping mine will break first giving hubby time to come home...but who knows. This whole "anything could happen, every labor is different" is just so unpredictable.. I am wishing for that window to have a look ..


----------



## claireybell

Yay Dobs :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I had my waters broke & its the oddest sensation like having a massive pee but you cant hold it in ha ha! Although i was abit reluctant to let mw do it at first since she showed me what they use :shock: certainly did speed up & regulate my contractions but it never did jack s**t as i still only dilated 1cm more after 6hrs urhhh 3cm total after 20 something hrs in labour :( i loved having the spinal block reliiiief :)


----------



## claireybell

Hey Jez :wave: i see thee lurking lol

Camps happy birthday lovely :flower: beautiful pic of Jules, shes so alert!! 

Fab news on both baby weights MrsG :) one twin will always be slightly heavier but its great they are both around the same weight at the moment! 

Stills your bod will be gearing up for ovulation very soon if bleeding has stopped now yay!! 

Ooooh Pacific sounds like its odd bits n pieces of the mucus plug, fx'd it wont be too long now hehe!! 

Keeps lol about the baby photo shoot pee story :haha: i was only literally looking at some pics on fb the other day of baby photo shoots where they poop & pee over the parents, hilarious hahaa!! Ella is just gawjus <3 hope shes doing really well! 

So Nuala is 12wks old today OMG how the fffffff did that happen??!! Im getting her weighed this afternoon as shes a lil turkey hehee!!

The latest pic of Nuala in my glasses ha ha 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8406_zpssetnotoq.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Dobbbbbs!!! :dance: you're back in the game! Looks like SO is on board. I'd say let it ride and don't bring it up to him. I think the both of you want it but don't want the pressure of it. I'm thrilled for you!

Omg CB! Sooooo adorbs! 

What a lovely page to wake up to this morning!


----------



## M&S+Bump

My water broke at home with Joe but only after 3+ days of full on contractions. Never got past 5cm with him so I hear you on the blessed spinal block CB :haha: 

With Nat, they tried to break it at about 8cm but the membrane was too tough and I couldn't lie down for long enough for her to keep trying. It broke in the pool during pushing - I pushed out a big bubble of water and thought it was his head :rofl: was devastated to be told nope, just the bag of water that hasn't broken yet! 

And Ella was born still inside the caul. My body sure doesn't like letting those membranes break :haha:

I did read everything but not much new to add that hasn't already been said!

Loving the baby pics, so adorable.

And yay for AFs vacating the building!

We went trick or treating (or guising, as it's called here traditionally) for the first time this year, then played the 'we ate it all' prank on them the next morning. Joe cried - Ella laughed at him crying - and Nat just smiled and went 'oh, OK! Can I have a banana?'


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I've been AWOL everyone! Got AF and was fighting with SO, so I was a bit moody and stuff. SO and I are okay though, no worries.


----------



## DobbyForever

I keep seeing my water broke and think people are going into labor :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Dobs! Sorry for the trickery. 

Speaking of which, m&s that is cruel! I hope you recorded it :haha: Des gets mad if he even thinks I sample any of his candy, I can't imagine what he'd do if I told him I ate it all...I'm too scared to try lol

Hi Shae! Glad you're no longer in af limbo.

Afm...I'm sooo sick of feeling sick. I'm looking forward to this weekend, hoping I still don't feel like doodoo. I'm having a girl's day/night Saturday to finally celebrate my 30th :thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Woohoo I'm going to a ball tonight!! So excited to get all dressed up lol okay sorry now to respond.

Gigsey I hope you enjoy your birthday celebration! Hopefully the sickness is all girl :thumbup:

Shae sorry you're having a rough time hon:hugs:

Ms that is hilarious :rofl: can I have a banana?! 

CB omg the cuteness lol 

Dobs yay!! :happydance: yes how close are you to O?

AFM dtd last night and he didn't pull out(yay dobs and me!)....not gonna ask lol my cold took my voice so I sound like I smoke 12 packs a day. Well gotta take the girls to daycare so I can go get my dress and I gotta go buy shoes :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Still I want to see the dress!!! I had to do it so now it's your turn :haha: 

Where are you in your cycle? Yay for bd!


----------



## pacificlove

Wohoo for all that sneaky bd!!

Gigs, have fun at the bday celebrations. Is ms still kicking your behind? Hopefully it will ease up soon for you. 

Still, yepp, we need to see you all dressed up! Or at least the dress and shoes ;)

Afm, I finally packed my hospital bag... I think it's still missing a few pieces such as cell phone charger and snacks/food but I am getting there. Considering we are ready to have this baby, I am too far behind :haha:
And I am still spotting and loosing blood clots, tmi: nothing fresh tho...


----------



## gigglebox

Are the clots normal? Eeeee can't believe you're next to pop! And. How old the already born babies are!!! So crazy.

I'm still battling headaches and nausea, but worst is my food aversion. Nothing sounds good. And I feel horrid when I don't eat, plus it fuels my headaches, so I'm stuck in a catch 22.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I can't wait to see your little one! It feels SOO close now! We have names! Michael &Maxwell. So we'll call them Mike & Max for short. I really like your names! They're both pretty traditional without being way over used. I hardly meet anyone names Ethan or Logan. No girl names? What happens if baby comes out a girl?! lol congrats on the hospital bag packing!

Dobs- I kept thinking the same thing about everyone's water breaking lol congrats on the bd! I agree with whoever (maybe gig) who said I think you both want it but are scared. Scared of the what ifs, the pregnancy itself, and the pressure. But I'm thrilled for you. 

Shae- welcome back. 

Campn and CB- I can't even belive how beautiful your girls are. 


I forgot everything else. I'm slammed at work today (some by my own fault for procrastinating) but now I need to go do my glucose test which I've been putting off since Monday. I don't wanna!!! (In my most whinny voice)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, my first trimester was just eat whatever makes me feel better.. chips, apples, granola bars, bowl of cerial with yoghurt, toast (!!) and more toast. Hubby threw out a few foods that I couldn't even think about without feeling puky. Like a whole tray of mushrooms
The mw agreed too, plenty of time to make up for bad choices later.

From what I read, the clots are normal.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and yes for everyone who asked I got pics. Which honestly kinda suck. But I'll see what I can post. We're doing the 3D one soon too so you'll get those pics too


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I love your name choices! 
For a girl our choices are Julia, Lilian (or Lilly), Hannah or Olivia, and middle name Elinor. But now that I have typed them out, I am not sure if I am convinced on any of them except the middle name choice. Like I said, we are doing terrible...

How long until your 3d scan? Can't wait for pictures now! Hope I won't miss them :)


----------



## gigglebox

3d ultrasound! :happydance: awww Greenie those names are perfect for twin boys! 

I know, I eat what I can but what do you do when NOOOTHING sounds appealing? I had a late lunch because I couldn't figure out the answer to that question, and the consequence is, you guessed it, another headache :growlmad: i ended up eating a hard boiled duck egg and a mini pizza but it was too late. :eyeroll:


----------



## gigglebox

PL, i love Lilian! 

I think I'm really feeling Levin...but struggling with a middle name now. I kind of like Emmett but then all three names will have 2 syllables...I thoughts the flow might be better with 2, 3, 2 or 2, 1, 2. Maybe Everett? Ugh...guess I shouldnt fret since I don't even know the sex lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I love all those names PL. Logan and Lillian especially.

Gigs, when nothing sounds good, the answer is toast. Or plain crisps or crackers. I would say I hope it wears off soon, but mine went ages ago so I'm convinced it's another boy because I was sick much longer with Ella, up to week 18 I think.

Got me thinking about syllables in names and apparently we have a 2-3-3, 3-2-3 and a 4-2-3 - so I don't think it matters. Middle names never get used anyway, so go for whatever you like :haha:

Still - pictures or it didn't happen (the dress, shoes and party that is)

Likewise Mrs G. Hope glucose test was ok - I only had one with Nathaniel and it was alright, other than not being allowed to eat before it. Got to have one this time because of the PCOS (why that didn't matter before, who knows)

PL - you probably won't need half the stuff in your bag but a phone charger is a must! :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

My middle name is Lillian and I have a nephew Everett:) Gigs don't worry too much on syllables, if you like the names that's all that matters! 

Greenie love Mike and Max.

Okay did my hair and makeup. Taking a break before my girls get home and then the fight to get in the dress :rofl: will definitely post pics :) here's the shoes I just got and am in love with
 



Attached Files:







20161103_150105_opt.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

Double straps?! Sexy ;p I'm a sucker for straps and buckles.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg new neighbors kids are out of control! They were literally standing in my walkway taunting my dogs, who were probably another minute from breaking down the door and eating them alive. So I teacher voiced them. Fts.

While I am happy for the :spermy: I am nowhere near O. Opks are holding right where they were so O is still up in the air. My monitor was still open circle today though. Which works out because SO isn&#8217;t back until Sat anyway.

Gigs I hope you feel better soon/ especially before your girls&#8217; night! I also have a headache I cannot shake. It&#8217;s so bizarre. Idk if it&#8217;s because I haven&#8217;t taken a break at work in two weeks because I&#8217;m letting the kids catch up on work. or the lack of sleep or getting sick again. But ugh it hurts bad. Ah Gigs 12 weeks! You&#8217;ll know the sex in a blink of a eye. Getting into predictable scans time!

Shae wb! Sorry that you were fighting but glad all is sorted now. <3 

MS I agree I love that banana comment haha

Still I love that we are in this sneaky bd/ttc mode together buahaha. Hf at your ball! That&#8217;s always fun to get dolled up! Pics if you don&#8217;t mind! Totally see why you love the shoes.

PL 8 days to 40 weeks! Crazy!!! Worst case someone can go get something for you and hoping your hospital stint is short-lived. PL I will _always_ choose any form of Lily ;)

Green I love the double M names! I am partial to Michael because, hehe, one of my twin bros is Michael :).

CB and Campn seriously how cute are they?!?!?! Thank you for sharing pics. And CB I can&#8217;t believe she is 12 weeks already!


----------



## DobbyForever

Morning opks (darker than yesterday) but afternoon isn't very inspiring
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7717.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

They both look good to me Dobs :-k maybe Saturday or Sunday o? Sorry you can commiserate with the headache :( i think mine is due to both hormones and probably bad sleep. Thanks for suggesting that, it didn't cross my mind.

I'm about to go soak in the tub and read Harry Potter, but I had to come on here and tell y'all what hubs said. We were talking names, and he's like "Levin's ok." I'm like, seriously?! I thought you liked it! And he says, "Well you've only suggested Lennox and Levin." I'm like, no, I suggested tons of names! "Like what? Connor?" Yeah, Connor, Levin, Lennox, Emmett, Jasper-- then he cuts me off and says, "Why are all the names you like the names of either 78 year old men or, like, young men that are hackers in England?" LMAO I haven't laughed that hard in awhile.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol gigs at hub's comment. Was he like EXCITED about Levin or just neutral and wouldn't mind it? You won't need it anyway because you're having a girl.

Forgot to say greeeen when do we get 3D pics?

This headache is seriously killing me I might take tylenol...


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, found te cure for tonight. A long soak in a warm bath that has epsom salt and lavender essential oil in the water. I feel like puking but the headache is gone :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that does sound lovely but my tub is too dirty to soak in. Been too sick to clean it and I am freaky weird about sitting in tubs. I'm that person who legit showers before getting in the tub and showered again after


----------



## wookie130

PL- Ahhh, so it's the sweep causing the spotting. Makes sense. For the record, I have a Hannah, and she's fabulous. ;) Boy names are way more difficult for me, for whatever reason.

Campn- Awww....little punkin!!!
CB- Love the glasses picture...she's adorable as well!

Shae- Sorry you and SO had a little rift...hopefully you're on the mend now. Fighting with our fella's sucks.

Green- Yay for both boys' growth! That's wonderful, and they're plumping up quite well in there. I'm sure that's reassuring!

Still- I love those shoes! Very nice, and I'm sure they'd look good with a lot of different outfits!

Tex- How are you doing?

Dobs- Look at you all sneaky ttcing. I did that for a while, as you probably remember. DH never really did figure it out, and I was taking 2 opk's a day, peeing on sticks all over the place, etc. Now that I've given up on the baby #3 thing, we're experiencing a sex drought. I mean, that's fine. We're both super exhausted, busy, and preoccupied with our kids. But I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever feel horned up again. LOL!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, my mw said the same thing, girls being easier to name.... 

Share, sorry to hear you and so had a fight, glad to hear things are good now, maybe it was even for the better? 

Gigs, wohoo for your headache solution :) hopefully it carries through for a while!

As for hospital bag: honestly it doesn't contain much.. loose clothing for post birth, gummy bears and granola bars(more snacks to come), massage roller and I think I'll add a few bags of raspberry leaf tea and can't forget the phone charger.
I have a diaper bag packed for the baby too.
Since we are planning on a birth center birth, the mw said we don't need to bring much. My bag is based on her suggestions.
Depending on the time of birth, we'll be going home the same day. The mw will then be coming into our home every day to check on us until baby starts gaining weight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Wookie :(. I do remember. His libido was always a bit hit or miss, but a full on drought :(. Is Oscar having the terrible two stage? Or just life in general? Mayhaps a surprise kids are being babysat and Marvin Gaye on the stereo? Hope it comes to an end soon

My throat is itchy again ugh x.x


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- I'm hanging in there Lol. Just got some BD in and I'm about to fall asleep. I still haven't caught up from the near all nighter I pulled Monday night into Tuesday morning when we were driving back from Galveston. Thank God tmrw is Friday and my in laws are gonna take my daughter to the movies sometime Saturday. They are gonna go see the Trolls movie. My daughter asked her Opa to take her so I guess we will let them... Maybe I can catch a nap then lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nice shooooooes! :D

Gigs, do you get migraines? Just wondering because that's how mine and my mum's always ended - blinding headache for days but then vanished instantly but replaced by intense nausea - my mum actually used to vomit but at least it marked the end of the pain.

Wooks, sorry to hear about drought. The answer sadly is, probably not unless you work at it - the more sex you have, the more you physically crave it, and the reverse. In a long term relationship especially with children, it has to be prioritised and worked at, or it falls off the radar. That's fine, if both of you feel the same, but if one is interested and the other just never is, it can cause problems. We had three in less than three years but still the longest it has ever been is six weeks, and that was without intercourse, we still did other things to stay close - and it was only under doctor's orders post c-section with Joe and after stitches with Nat. I actually cried with every attempt for a few weeks and we had to REALLY work at it before the pain stopped and feeling came back properly in the franken-fanny (fanny here referring to the lady parts, obviously) Nathaniel actually tore me a new one :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hope you manage to catch a break Tex!


----------



## gigglebox

I agree with the above. I also have the same as the above...longest we've gone without was post c section. I also don't dtd on the rag, and if y'all recall i bleed for 11-12 days, but we make up for it the rest of the month :thumbup: 

Does he maybe have some sort of issue with getting "it up"? Or just no libido? I'll admit, in my most desperate attempt when i was horny as hell and hubs wasn't, i put porn on the ipad, handed it to hubs, and when to take a shower lol! I think i just told him to be ready on the bed when i was out :haha: that's only happened once though. Girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. 

Dobs, i'm with you on the tub but i was desperate...no time to clean it. I did shower after though haha.

M&s, never formally diagnosed but yes i do get migraines. For me they're usually extreme with light sensitivity, sometimes with nausea. I def had one...tuesday i think it was? The rest of this week has just been a headache.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex did you O on cd 9?! You marked E and that temp rise?


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo.... I know I don't have a ton of temps this cycle cause I didn't temp while on vacation but I think I may have Od yesterday..... No opk cause I haven't bought anymore lol got a pretty big temp rise today and my temp isn't usually this high unless it's post O. 

I also didn't take my tea to drink over vacation so idk if me not having the tea cause me to O early? Ugh idk. Either way at least we got one BD with good timing....

We don't dtd very much maybe 1-2 times a week at best and then it could be nearly a week and a half in between sometimes too... Just depends


----------



## DobbyForever

K lots of grading because headache chased me into bed at 7:30 lol

But I'm really excited. Digital opk was a flashing smile (hoping I don't get 4 like the last few cycles) and the cvs brand was allllllmost positive. Just a hop, skip away. That one always hits positive 5-12 hours before my solid smile. And I get SO to myself tonight and tomorrow and Sunday morning
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7724.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7727.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ooooh, the timing! :happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

The ball was at a casino so dh took out a little cash and we got to gamble a bit which was fun! I turned 5.00 into 175.00 at the roulette table,:happydance: then we played blackjack which was super fun too. DD1 told me I looked like a princess, and some old lady at the casino also told me that lol The ceremony was very moving and they showed all of the uniforms of the Marines from 1775 to present day in a pageant. Very cool. It was a lot of fun and we did the deed last night and no pull out......hmnm....lol okay now I'm going to go read and catch up lol
 



Attached Files:







20161104_082043_opt.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 22









IMG_20161103_223557_opt.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gigglebox

*_* omg Still!!! You're a total MILF!!! Dayum. I am in love with that dress! And your hair looks amazing! 

Tex, guess we'll see what the next temps say...fx!

YAY DOBBERS!!! O is imminent. Stave of that dang sickness! Even if SO changes the game and pulls out, you're def in this month from the other night. Happy humping this weekend!


----------



## Aphy

Still,you looked absolutely gorgeous! So glad you and DH had a great time!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, wow!! You look gorgeous, love the dress and the shoes :) and yay for bd!

Dobs, no getting sick, keep up the hot tea drinking, honey, garlic and whatever else you do... Sweat that cold out!! You need to get some more bd ;)

Nothing new here... Or that I can think off


----------



## wookie130

The sex drought is totally my fault! Lol! DH has no performance issues...he just turned 43, I'm 38, we both teach full-time, we have two toddlers, and the problem is that we're just not making it a priority, I guess. We're so frickin' tired all the time, seriously. Like utterly shipwrecked by the time the babies are in bed. We literally just veg out for 10 minutes, and then go to sleep. :rofl: It's okay, really. Perhaps I'll jump him this weekend. &#128512;


----------



## wookie130

Still, you're a goddess!


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, good luck this weekend. Hubby and I have gone through droughts, if I go without long enough it's almost like you forget how good it feels so i stop craving it. Add work, etc on top of that and yeah... There are periods in life where it just takes a little more effort. 

Sooo.. not that it is any of my mother's business of where I give birth but she keeps saying things like "stay in hospital as long as you can" and "take the epidural!!" I just nod and smile when she mentions the hospital. So today she messaged me confirming the hospital name we'll be using? (Birthing center!!) Probably planning their first trip up to meet the baby? Gaaah!! Not that I need her approval, but she wouldn't like the idea of birthing center which is why I haven't really corrected her.


----------



## StillPraying

Phew long day and just read to catch up.gotta open my Dr pepper for this Cuz it's hard responding on my phone. 

First off....where is J?

PL why would it matter to your mom if you go to a birthing center? If you don't want her to visit while you're at the birthplace just say they don't allow visitors or you can tell her you and dh want it to be private until you go home or whatever day you decide you're taking visitors. 

Wookie I vote jump him this weekend lol droughts aren't healthy for your sanity :haha:

Dobbles good luck on the bding this weekend! Hope you get some perfect timing!

Tex so on to tww then? 

Gigs my migraines are like that. I usually self medicate with sleep medication to knock myself out lol

AFM thank you all for your sweet comments, it really was fun. I think dh and I are ntnp? Cuz I made a comment that we should ntnp since he doesn't like the idea of "trying" and since then dtd 3x with no pullout:shrug: opk is still negative. Hoping it stays negative until dh comes home Sunday (he's in NC for the weekend to surprise his best friend on his 30th bday). 

Today's opk
 



Attached Files:







20161104_161226.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Wookie I hear you. Hope you get some adult alone time this weekend

Still you are so beautiful! And sounds like you had fun! Hoping the ntnp helps with the stress and leads to bfp

Aphy I'm liking that 8dpo dip then rise so fxed

Pl I like it just smile and nod and then do you.

Afm afternoon opk was super light so I may still be looking at a couple days before peak. Unamused. But it was light in the afternoon yesterday as well. I want to be those women who get 1-2 days of flashing then boom o lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7732.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Why is blue getting darker but pink is getting lighter?

Get some Still!!! You and dobs sound so similar with your SO's, like, i want a baby but i don't want ro talk about it or acknowledge it's happening :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, fx it gets darker by tomorrow, then you'd still be in the running from the other day. And good luck with SO giving up the juice this weekend!!


----------



## StillPraying

I used to get a lot of ewcm but now I don't have any. I started spotting today which is weird but hopefully not my new norm or something. I think dh is afraid to say let's try because of the losses and me being sad everytime it doesn't pan out. I really want it to happen this cycle because I will still have my Healthcare coverage for an August due date, as that's my last month in the military. If not I'll have DHs unless he decides to get out of the military. It's up in the air. So if not this cycle ttc might be postponed. 

PL how are things progressing?


----------



## claireybell

Gigs your now an ice cream scoop hehee :) i hope your headaches ease right off, they just make you feel guff :nope: 

Stills omg you beauty <3 & well done on your $175 winnings!! I def think ntnp is a less stressy way if trying 

Fx's Dobbles yay!!! Get some jiggy in this wknd with your man!

Pacific just do what you feel is best with! Maybe alot of older folk just assume we should have babies in hospital because they did & thats were the drugs are lol! I dont think birthing centres have Epidurals though if you did request one - or do they?!


----------



## claireybell

Stills i very rarely get ewcm either that why both times getting preggo i used Conceive plus ;)


----------



## StillPraying

I was looking into maybe epo? It's supposed to help produce more?


----------



## TexasRider

Still- depends on tmrws temp... But I think I did O.

I was gonna try and get some more BD tonight but hubs has a nasty ear infection and he feels terrible. He went to the walk in clinic today and they said if it's still stopped up Monday he has to go see an ENT and have them puncture his ear drum and suck all the liquid out... Fingers crossed he gets better one way or the other.


----------



## claireybell

Oh & pure grapefruit juice is meant to be great to help produce lotsa ewcm aswell :thumbup: 

Tex i bet you did ov :) maybe the 'less is more' scenario with regards to his swimmers.. ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes Tex O hope it clears up. Having it punctured sounds way less than fun :(

Agreed PL anything stirring over there?

Gigs woot for ice cream! You're tri 2!!!! Where did time go?!

Still I feel like I always have creamy or watery discharge and what few times I checked my cm it was never ewcm. I agree maybe conceive plus or preseed would help

Afm had amazing bd. Like we actually high fives after because it was like next level lol we're dorks. I misplaced my preseed/was not expecting to bd this early so I didn't get any in until 30m after bd but I figure it can only help the stragglers lol

J wherever you are coooommmeee back


----------



## Jezika

Wookie - sadly, I don't think anyone here could beat my BD drought. It's so true about falling out of the habit and not craving it. It's been on our agenda to address it but no luck so far. Hope it gets better for you guys soon!

Dobs - ooh! A saucy, saucy session is very conducive to fertility apparently, so whoop! And I'm the same re: having a bath - the bath must be spotless and I will shower beforehand coz I hate the thought of soaking in my own skank. I don't shower afterwards, though, unless it's to wash my hair.

Tex - hope hubby's ear gets better. I hear ear stuff is just awful :(

CB - Hiiiiiiiii!

Still - What a stunner! And I agree with... Gigs(?) great hair! (And shoes, and everything else). FX with successful ntnp...

Gigs - Again, I LOVE Levin, but I do think you'll be needing a girl's name :) Also, your nausea experience sounds a lot like mine with the food aversions and headaches and all that. I could only stomach fruit and occasional random stuff. I really hope it dissipates for you like it did with me. Are you averse to taking anti-nausea meds? I gave in an took them when it got bad, and they did seem to work. I was so miserable before that. Feel terrible for women who have it throughout. I had decided to adopt if we ever have a second.

PL - You're soooo close! Oh, my mum is the same re: hospital and epidural. I am in fact going with both, but my compromise is the hypnobirthing classes, which are making me approach the whole labour thing with quite a positive and un-anxious attitude. Are you not taking maternity pads/nighttime pads for your "hospital" bag, or do they provide them at the birth centre?

Speaking of hypnobirthing classes, I'm so glad we're taking them, and from what I've heard from others and from research, they really do speed up labour, decrease pain, and make the overall experience a lot less stressful. We also really like the couple we're doing the classes with. Last session we joked about feeding the other woman's placenta to our cats :blush: Obviously.

Green - Mike and Max are perrrrfect! Pics please!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa Lol to 'high fiving' after great bd Dobs :haha: 

Wookie yeah bd drought, ours is fairly dorment just maybe once/twice a week jobby.. i do enjoy sex just not as much as SO lol & like you say when your busy doing things & sorting out babies its not priority one!

Jez hello lovely :))) ive read great things about hypnobirthing - i think i even saw an episode on One Born every Minute :thumbup: Anything happening your end yet?? 

Ooh Gigs forgot to say i love the name Lennox (Len for short) fab name! 

I really love Harrison for a boy aswell but my friends boy is named that & our other friends its their surname! & Mike n Max are awesome MrsG :)


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, if I recall your dry spell was sparked by fear for m/c, right? I highly suggest trying to work it in before baby comes! Regarding the nausea, it's annoying but tolerable. I don't want to take meds if I don't have to. I actually had a really good day yesterday until about 8pm when I took to long to make dinner. It was glorious. I was able to tidy up a bit and do some much needed chores, like cleaning the kitchen. 

Dooobbbbssss woooooooohooooo!!!!!!! :dance: get some girl! 

As for us...got some morning bd :blush: one of my fav types 

Ahh thanks cb! i like Harrison, however I'm not such a fan of the nickname "Harry" :/ I've only known one Harrison...but he transitioned to a female...not sure what her name is now...?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm also a Harrison but not Harry fan lol

Yay for feeling better/morning bd!

Jez agreed try to get it in (get it) before baby comes

Ugh sleepy. Opk was still negative and flashing smile =\. Not sure we will bd today. We tend to be more night owls unless he is super wanting it but if he got it last night nope. He had previous plans so he leaves later today and I forget when he comes back
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7734.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StillPraying

Not sure who started the Harrison thing but I do not think because you pick a name you have to have the nickname. For example, my dd1 is Caroline. And she is called Caroline. Not carrie, carol,etc. Katie (dd2) everyone asks if it's short for something. Nope. I liked the name Katie, not Katelyn,kathryn,etc. So if you like Harrison, and don't want harry, go for it. I love harry though because of Harry Potter and that just makes me happy.

Dobbles remind me what the flashing smilies mean? Fx for more bd tonight! Lol love the high fiving.

Gigs I love how accomplished I feel when I get the kitchen clean!then I see the rest of the house :wacko: morning bd! Don't remember the last time I did that.... hmmm....

Jez good luck with the hypnobirthing classes! Glad you are enjoying them. Lol well they say eating the placenta has all kinds of health benefits so maybe it'd give the cat a health boost :haha: 

Tex so sorry about dh! Is he doing any better? Ugh puncturing it doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## claireybell

Yeah not a Harry fan either ha ha! SO LOVES the name Alfie but i know tooo many of them!


----------



## claireybell

Stills does her name get nicknamed to Caz? My friends does ha ha! 

Awww Nuala is reeeeally chatty hehe! Lil yabberer! Rileys loving the conversation :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Smu opk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7738.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_7740.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh exciting dobs!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Do you ladies consider that positive inam torn


----------



## TexasRider

In the second pic it totally looks positive to me Dobs! 

Still- hubs is about the same with his ear and being a major douche right now. I think it's due to pain and he's just being grumpy. The puppy still has an accident every now and again and it really frustrates him and then he yells at her and that doesn't help the situation either... 

I'm staring my low carb diet again tomorrow after a grocery run. Not looking forward to it since I miss potatoes and bread something fierce but I gotta lose some weight. Maybe that will help us conceive....

Temp is still a bit higher than pre o temps are usally and cm is creamy again so I'm leaning towards O Thursday or Friday. Which is still early. I'm usually a cd13-14 O kinda girl.


----------



## StillPraying

It looks pos to me dobs. I've seen some ladies on here who use fmu for opks as that's the only time they get positives? :shrug: 

I'm starting to think my body is literally just f$!%ed :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex men are babies with pain. I have definitely yelled at my dogs when sick though =\. Sorry to hear things aren't improving with his ear. Good luck with low carb. SO says I can have carbs for breakfast because of my metabolism so I get my carb fill with kodiak cakes in the am. Also super odd with the early O. Curious to see tomorrow. FF hasn't given you crosshairs just yet.

Still I only use fmu until they get dark or I get a high reading on my digital then I use opks 2-3x a day.

I think my body is trying but failing because I keep cycling between positive/near positive and neg. But I am thinking I will O before cd 18, which is nice. The first pic was at 3m and the second was when it was fully dry about 20m later


----------



## Jezika

I'd call that positive, Dobs. Mine certainly never looked more positive than that, but maybe that's me.

CB - Nothing going on here at all, just an active little girly. Getting excited, though. And wish you could do a video of Nuala chatting!


----------



## claireybell

Officially 4 weeks left Jez :) 

Im not sure how id upload a video link from iphone?i wonder if i email it to myself & then view it & copy n paste it here? Or i wonder if Photo Bucket does video uploads aswell? Im gonna check ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Photo Bucket does yay!! Im going to try & get a chatty video snippet today & upload hehe


----------



## claireybell

Those opks def are positive Dobs! If they not looking it irl it could be the test brand itself with rubbish dye maybe?! You having ov pains/twinges?


----------



## gigglebox

I agree Dobs, positive :thumbup: have you taken any more since?

Still, what's going on with your body?

Tex, sorry you're having to deal with hubby's grumpiness. Those ear issues can be miserable. I had an going fever for days and finally went to dr where they immediately diagnosed ear infection. Is he having any dizziness or anything?


----------



## TexasRider

He wasn't having dizziness or anything just a ringing in his ear and his head felt all stuffed up. He said he was feeling a bit better last night....

But then my daughter woke at 3 crying inconsolably saying her ears hurt. Gave Motrin and like 1 1/2 hours later she fell asleep. We had tubes put in back in March but I'm pretty sure you can still get ear infections. Oh and our local pediatrician office doesn't do Sunday hours anymore so it's either wait it out till Monday for an appointment or take her to a "minor" ER we have here in town. Ugh this should be fun either way since she hates people looking in her ears.....

Got crosshairs today but I had to put in a few fake temps before O that I didn't really do since I was vacation otherwise it wasn't gonna do it.


----------



## DobbyForever

They look positive irl but just shy of it in the pictures so I get confused. We didn't bd last night. He wasn't in the mood and I didn't want to push too hard without a peak yet. Waiting on my opks now then back to bed

CB love the new avvy pic! And agree would love to see a chatty video 

Jez four weeks for real!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex which ones were faked?


----------



## DobbyForever

Digital came back flashing (more sensitive than my stick opk)

Cvs opk came back positive. I'm out of cvs ones and not in the mood to invest $30.

So hoping smu or afternoon urine gets a peak which would *hopefully* mean O tomorrow night. As of right now puts me at 0-5 and O-3 (we knew SOs swimmers are not built for longevity) so hoping to get some O-1 or O timing. Third pic is the dry pic at 20m
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7753.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7752.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_7755.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TexasRider

Cd7 and cd8 temps were faked. I didn't take my thermometer with me on vacation lol. I started temping again on Wednesday which would have been cd9.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm hm I agree. Especially since you said your cm went back to creamy after. The only other possibility I see is CD 12 but not if you had ewcm those other days. FXed!


----------



## DobbyForever

The only concern I have is if I O tomorrow my due date is 7/31 and my dad died on 8/1. I would really be upset if I fell and ended up with a baby born on the day he died


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah cm was creamy yesterday.... So we shall see what happens!

Aww Dobs that does suck with the timing of things.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I just turn into a depressive mope those few days and I would hate for my kid to feel like I wasn't excited for their birthday. But maybe it would make me more excited for that time. Idk.

I just hope I can get some bd tonight. The stress is kicking in with SO so his libido is gone and I would bet tomorrow he won't want to bd after work and before gym


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs almost no babies are born on their due dates so I wouldn't focus on edd. Fx for some o day bd!

Tex sorry for all the ears issues going on at your place. Hopefully they both can see a Dr soon. 

CB love the new avatar pic! 

AFM I started bleeding again. So not really sure what is going on. To be honest I have no idea if my "af" counts since it wasn't 20 days of no bleeding. *sigh* i miss my never changing 30 day cycles. I'm gonna keep doing opks and hope.theyre reliable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still that seems odd. Maybe ask the gyn? How much bleeding are we talking? Idk that I would count it as AF when you're so early in your cycle. Are you currently using opks?


----------



## StillPraying

I meant the day AF first came with chemical, it had been 16 days of no bleeding. Now 3 days after I thought that was done, more bleeding. It was enough to have a pad on all day. Opks aren't positive yet.


----------



## DobbyForever

My brain is not processing this morning lol I need a visual. In any case, maybe just residual bleeding from the cp? That happened to me once. Had a late, weird period then it stopped and picked up a few days later. But I don't know that it was a cp


----------



## DobbyForever

Solid smile with smu :). Now to just make sure I get bd in tonight
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7759.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StillPraying

Woooohoooo go get em dobs!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kids have a funny way of dragging you along with their excitement Dobs.

Christmas was always a bad time for me because a) Finns haven't quite grasped the concept of happiness during religious holidays - every religious event is pretty much just to reinforce that you are defo going to Hell no matter what - New Year and Midsummer are for celebrating (ie getting so hammered that you can't stand and fall out of your boat and drown or fall asleep in the snow and freeze to death) and b) my mum died on Boxing Day - it was 15 years ago this year but that's the kind of s**t you don't get over.

It's only since kids came along that I've even allowed a Christmas tree in the house and last year I not only bought it myself, but we put it up a full two weeks before Christmas (shock horror) AND hung lights on the front of the house.

Fx for some bd tonight! :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

MS lol I just say the egg and eevee thing. Explain lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pokemon :haha:

The highest you get in the game is 10km but that doesn't quite cut it for pregnancy I thought. And I'd quite like another girl, and our girl name shortens to Ava ie Eevee.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol KK that's what i thought but I wasn't sure


----------



## StillPraying

Wait MS now I'm confused. Eevee is short for Ava which is short for something else? I love Evelyn, which also gives Evee


----------



## pacificlove

Just checking in...

Dobs, your opk looks fantastic, all fingers crossed SO is willing to give up the juice tonight!

As for me, we spent yesterday shopping. Costco, needed duck feed, etc. Lots of walking which caused lots of noticeable bh, and a definite shift in pressure down below. 
Still feeling the pressure and cramps this morning


----------



## DobbyForever

Walk mooooore and bd make sure he tweaks the nipples!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wooo, PL, sounds good!

I would pronounce Ava as Ah-va but I think most round here would say Ay-va, which is close enough to Eevee :D Our girl name is Aveline.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Hi all finally back home- doing the feeling like sh*t, 3 day migraine post AF, and insomnia for 2 days... 
and stomach bug as well...yay....will catch up when I feel a bit better sitting upright
DS and hubby's obsession with launching a toy rocket wore me out:growlmad:
rocket 10- humans ZERO


----------



## gigglebox

Wooohoooo Dobs get some juice in that jar!!!

I just woke up from a nap. No idea how long I selpt but I def feel like going back to sleep. Zzzzzz

M&s, i love evee! That will actually also be our girl's nickname, i.e. "E.V." since those would be her initials. I also reeeally like Ava but it's my ex's sister' name. Slightly awkward.

J, sorry you feel like doodoo :( have you started opk's yet? What's your game plan this cycle?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, also was thinking a birthday near your father's death date would kind of be lovely and poetic. I am so sorry for your loss, despite how long it's been. You too m&s, and anyone else who has lost a parent.


----------



## pacificlove

Omg, so we decided to give the dog his very first bath... His coat has always been in top shape, he never stinks or feels dirty but we've had a flea infestation so figured we'd wash the dog and give him some itch relief (pretty sure he's allergic to the flea bites). Worst decision ever.. as we started using the shampoo, hubby couldn't breathe anymore (he's got asthma), and I started to cough. As soon as the dkg was rinsed, hubby took his meds and I could barely breathe and I've never ever had issues like that. As soon as I could I went outside for fresh air, hacking my lungs out. Back in the house, no better. We took the dog for a nice walk which helped my lungs but it was better if dh had the dog. We let the dkg run through the stream and then rinsed him again under the garden hose before coming into the house. 
Back inside now and breathing is still a bit harder, just the weirdest thing for me to react like that.
And the shampoo we used was a natural, non itch, allergy friendly pet shampoo....


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl that's awful :(. Any chance that whatever was in the coat you are allergic to? Especially if you haven't bathed him before and weren't expecting it. All sorts of environmental allergens can get up on there. Hope you can breathe soon!

J also hoping you feel better. Also curious to know your game plan/eta of clomid

Gigs ty. It's not so much that I miss him, but miss the idea of him. I had a wonderful dad, do not get me wrong. He was a fantastic husband and father. But I just get said when i think about what I never get to share with him. He'll never know I bought a condo or what I do for my job or be there for those moments with grandkids. There's a part of me that's also scared if I have a boy on his death day that's some paranormal juju I don't want to deal with lol

Get some rest gigs! Sounds like your body is telling you to slow down today 

Ms remind me again what your nationality is. I notice more western tend to say it as long a whereas more eastern/Europeans lean to the short a.

Back to me still got a solid smile and kind of hoping for more of a late tonight or early morning O tomorrow rather than tomorrow night
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7761.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Haha, Dobs, with a possibility of natural labor giving me the same date as prisonbird's bday, i totally get you on the bad juju! It's definitely making me lean toward a planned csection. 

Ahhh keep sharing those beautiful lines!


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh daughter has double ear infections. Pharmacy is being super slow so I just brought her home and I will go back and get the meds later. We waited for over 2 hours and still not ready. I'm switching pharmacies next time. 

Poor kid hasn't eaten anything all day and barely drank anything too. No school for her tomorrow either...


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex so sorry! That is crazy! Can they just call you when it us ready? That is crazy for you to have to wait like that with a sick kid :(. Hope she gets something down

Gigs remind me when is your next appointment? Nub time!


----------



## Jezika

Tex, poor kiddo. Hope she gets seen to ASAP.

Dobs, I'll be creepily crossing my fingers that you get pickle juice tonight. Which reminds me - earlier this week i got actually pickle juice in my purse from a pickle I'd wrapped in cling film and I was wondering why it had sounded dirty in my head. Then I remembered you guys.

PL - that's so odd. Are you feeling better now?

CB - Chatty video!

Does anyone know if I will need a baby monitor, and if so, what kind? There are so many out there, with sensors and cameras and stuff! Wtf!?


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, i loved the video monitor for des as a baby. When he got older we just got a cheap ($20 i think) audio monitor that works just fine. I'll be usin the video one for baby again.

Dobs, next appt is 11/29 but no ultrasound. I'd beg for it but they're like $100! There's a private u/s but they charge $75 and hubs put his foot down :( this means I won't find out until mid to late December ;___;


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, :haha: real pickle juice in the purse. That is too funny!
I think you had asked earlier about bringing maternity pads. I believe the mw said the center has a good supply, but I am bringing a pack for the way home.. depending on ferry times, we may have to wait an hour in the ferry line up plus 20 minutes ferry ride.

Breathing is better now, hubby was thinking maybe it was triggered by any protein that the fleas emitted as they died... No idea really. I still saw a flea on the dog just now, so will repeat the bath tomorrow, but outside under the cold garden hose not the bathroom bathtub. Just in case it is the shampoo, I don't want to be in an enclosed space.
Hubby was breaking out in hives over his hands too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez lol pickle juice. My parents had just audio ones and they were fine. I babysat for a couple once and I liked having the video and audio. That way I could look up every now and then to make sure the baby was still sleeping. Just make sure if it works on a wifi connection to change the password! I saw a video about neighbors fucking with each other pretending demons were stealing the baby because they didn't password protect their monitor.

And lol about the pickle juice in the purse. Sounds like something I would do and I would make it dirty lol. I really hope I get pickle juice but idk if so will be in the mood. One of the riders went down so their ride went long which mean he is emotionally and physically going to be exhausted, and when he says no then it's a hard no.

Gigs that is so lame! Are they any trustworthy groupons or living socials or something! I want to make a prediction lol. I'm starting to get not too shabby at it.

Pl yikes about the hives! I had to give a shelter dog a flea bath three times before all of her fleas were out. She ended up passing from parvo :(. I was so mad at the rescue. Like I get you're trying to help but keeping dogs in conditions where they are infested with fleas and parvo... Not helping.


----------



## DobbyForever

Someone promised me pickle juice! Fxed as I am getting some o cramps. I can't believe I am Oing on time let alone SO pickle juice.


----------



## gigglebox

I've never been so excited for a couple other than myself to have sex :haha:

I'll call the ultrasound place tomorrow and see what they can do, if anything, for my cheap ass. On their website they claim to be fairly accurate on the sex from 14 weeks! So we'll see...I just really want to know!


----------



## mrs.green2015

We going out the sex of our boys at 14 weeks!

Yay for o and juice Dobs!

Okay I'm going to bed now. Long long weekend. Moved into our new place plus baby shower yesterday plus 28 weeks pregnant. I'm exhausted.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that is exciting about the man pickle juice!! Fx :) 
Man, that is so sad about the shelter dog... I guess not all "rescues" truly do all good :(

Mrs G, you'll have to tell us more details about the shower and your new place! You are done work now, aren't you?

Afm, still crampy on and off (this better mean something!) And yes we did have a good morning bd session ;) even if with all this crampyness I'll make it to Wednesday, which is another sweep day, (aka mw appointment) so hopefully more likely to work because hope is that the cramps mean progress. hubby was sooo ready to stay home from work before leaving tonight and kept saying to the belly "so ready to come out yet?"


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww pl that is cute. Hoping Wednesday is unnecessary or that the sweep does the trick

Green agreed details on the shower/the move when you are rested and woot being off of work!

gigs lol right?! I get so excited for people's bd or opks and what not. Hopefully the ultrasound place can hook you up with a deal. Ask if they do cash discounts

Afm got my pickle juice! Felt awful as he really was not in the mood but duty calls


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am excited to hear about your successful bd session! Wohoo, raise those hips up and don't let any juice escape. ;)

As for hubby, he's working on his own tomorrow, the help he hired is off on Mondays... So in other words, hubby would love even more to just leave as he'll be runninf his behind off. Lol
I'd hate to call hubby back home too early or for false labor.
Btw, with friday being remembrance day, which is a civic holiday here, it's a short work week for him.


----------



## Jezika

Oh my goodness, I didn't even realize that getting pickle juice in my PURSE made it 100 times funnier! I feel like I let myself down on missing that one...

Dobs - whoo-to-the-hoo! From what I recall, it's been rare for you that timing has worked out perfectly, so I'm keeping all of my appendages crossed that this'll do the trick! 

PL - so do you think you won't go over 40 weeks? Our hypnobirthign instructor told us that 50% of first-time babies are born before 40 weeks and 5 days so I'm trying to not have my heart set on going into labour anytime soon. And do you think your cramping is contractions? Eeek, how exciting! Also... you guys get Friday off? I don't think we do in Ontario, boo.

Gigs - I'd almost seriously consider starting a small crowd funding initiative to pay for your ultrasound; that is how badly I want to check out the sex of what you're brewing.

Oh, going back to the sex thing with DH (or lack of), I was meaning to say that while it started out as a fear of provoking more bleeding in first tri, it also relates to longer standing issues, but also practical ones like he ALWAYS falls asleep early, usually on the couch in front of the TV while I am a night owl, plus I got UTIs a lot, I'm fussy about being clean and showered beforehand, I worried about not getting enough sleep, I'm lazy etc. etc. etc. Probably need some therapy to solve this tbh.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, considering my mom went Almost 3 weeks over due with her first (but she Also never had bh) as well as my hubby was 2 weeks late (another first born) I wouldn't be surprised if this one was late...
Since I do have bh and was 1cm dialated, etc my mw thinks labor will start naturally for me where as my mom was induced.
At this point I am thinking baby will show up with decent timing. Whatever that means. also, according to my last period, due date is the 5th, but the dating ultrasound pushed it back to the 12th...

As for remembrance day, hubby's work chooses to close, public and government places will also close and everything else might just reduce their hours of operation. Is it not a holiday in Ontario?

As for the UTI, has this just been a while pregnant issue? Can't remember... sorry


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Jez! Crowd funding hahahahah. I wish I was closer to my friends down here, I might try that. Like, "contribute to the cause and join in on the ultrasound!" Maybe in my home town, but that won't work here. Although you did just give me an idea...i should check up north, too! I'll be up the day before thanksgiving...

Regarding sex,mmay e it's something like exercise. Like, you need to just force yourself to do it once, then you see how good you feel after and it makes you more motivated for the next time? I don't know....just a thought. Maybe something to try before you do therapy.

Yay Dobs! Ahhhhhh let the tww begin! Oooo i think i might go use my last test...but alas, no real desire to do it. My pee stick addiction has ceased it seems. But i still like looking at everyone else's!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm Finnish, Dobs, living in Scotland. 

The Finns pronounce everything exactly as it is written. Exactly. The Scots... erm, don't :rofl: (look up Scottish/Irish names for an example)

Hooray for pickle juice!

What takes a pharmacy so long, Tex? :O Here, the only reason it would take two hours is if they have to order the medicine in from another pharmacy!!! Hope DD and DH feel better soon, ear infections are no fun.

Yay for new place and baby shower Mrs G!


----------



## gigglebox

Useless comment...i am craving bagels and lox, and straight up raw brownie batter something fierce.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sounds like someone has some sweet cravings! ;)


----------



## JLM73

Ok atttempt 2 with less detail after BnB failed post....

*Still* hoping for a thanksgiving baby for you, as I have already decided I am out cycle 29- the first ever I have not been able to make attempt.
It's due to my sched not lining up with hubs for O and the fact I have truly half assed my charting so if you peek you will see I haven't been temping, no supps, no opks etc...truly not feeling this cycle or the routine anymore- 2.5 yrs is a bit much for going strong each cycle- and I have drama with ex ass hubs in court next week...

Clomid is ordered but no def deliver date yet, so hoping it makes it for a Dec cycle and bfp.

*Keep* I'm confused...didn't baby daddy bail earlier in the preg?? I thought it was just you n the girls. Change of heart?
Eitherway- beautiful pics, your weightloss and Ella are both Stellar

*Gigs* Youe are in no way huge- and 2nds show much faster- I love the dress choice and the hair! What color is it technically? I have sadly ignored my hair for months:roll:
Also fab job on the costume!


*Dobs* OMG totally agree with *M&S* those gorgeous estates are the kinda thing you can have here in Florida for the 500k's range!
If you are just outside city you get that kinda house with alot of land, if more suburb, just a super nice home in gated community, you can even get waterfront homes in that range, tho a bit smaller if set on beach front touristy area

*Fluek* you totally nailed it- post AF blues awol....and for some rreason always a damn multi day migraine and stonach issues

*KC* wecome to the craziness:hi:

*Camps* belated happy bday :cake:
Mine was spent in a blur watching movies in my womancave as I didn't see hubs for 2 more days- due to sched DS for glasses, and he had a school movie night as well.

I still have more to catch up on...
*PL* you are right there...
*Breeaa* did we ever get a pic of your lil one, and/or recent update?? I'm lost in the fog...:sadangel:


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: J :hugs: i hope you're able to chill out with a relaxed month of no pressure and enjoying BD when the mood strikes, instead of doing it on schedule.

Dobs, my sweet tooth isn't all that crazy actually. It was muuuuch worse with DS.

Ugh, u/s place is $75 and it's the cheapest one :( next step is to beg my dr for an earlier anatomy scan than lat dec. maybe I can get it early dec instead...


----------



## TexasRider

M&S I have no ide. THey said they were super busy.... But the ear drops come in a box and the oral antibiotics were just waiting to mix up. It shouldn't have been over 3 hours...

The ear drops were crazy expensive and there was no generic available. We got coproduction and it was $195 for them. If it had been earlier in the day I would have called the minor care clinic and asked for a different type of antibiotic drop but I just paid for it and left. Lesson learned though....

Her left ear is draining all the pus and liquid out the tube so it's really gross looking. Right hasn't started draining yet but hopefully soon...

No school for her today but I had to come to work. A lot of teachers are out today due to band state marching competition (kids in band etc) so I thought it would be hard to find a sub.

Sorry about no ultrasound gigs that sucks. 

J- sorry about timing. Maybe a month break will kinda reset stuff and then you can do clomid and it will work


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, maybe if you do end up with the later ultrasound in December, put the results into an envelope until Christmas morning :) just a thought...

J, nice to see you back. Sorry about the schedule not aligning this month. Hopefully it'll take the stress out of ttc, and you never know, maybe this will be your cycle.

Tex, glad to hear your daughter is starting to feel better... 3 hour wait for some drugs seems ridiculous. Here it's usually halt an hour.. an hour tops if they are busy.


----------



## M&S+Bump

$195 for some antibiotics?!? Jesus, Mary and Joseph. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## TexasRider

I know I nearly died.... But at that point I had a crying hurting child who had started throwing up due to no eating most of the day and she looked so pitiful. I was hungry and ready to go home. So I paid for it and left. We have the drops and oral antibiotics as well. 

I'm switching pharmacies and hopefully we won't have that problem anymore


----------



## Jezika

I nearly died too! That expensive for a child!? Shouldn't be legal... I hope it makes her feel better, though. I can only imagine how difficult it must be to see your child in pain.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex do you have a costco near you? My dog' been on anti siezure med for 10 years and costco has always had the best price. You don't need a membership to use the pharmacy. 

Ladies...they opened a Wegman's here. I'm in grocery store heaven.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, what is Wegmans? 

And I was right about hubby... He wasn't even at work for 3 hours before checking if I was doing jumping jacks yet :haha:

I could really go for some Christmas cookies right about now.


----------



## gigglebox

I can't wait for xmas goodies!!! And the decorations...eeeee!

Wegman's is the Taj Mahal of grocery stores. It has a pub inside, they make pretty good sushi, and they have hot and cold food buffets (pay by weight). They have an enormous selection of food including many organic options, and an entire natural food and supplements section. Their beer and wine section is the largest I've ever seen in a grocery store. Their produce secrion is giant and they have a spectacular seafood section (including a lobster tank!). Des' favorite thing is they have a model train running on a track suspended from the ceiling. Oh they also have an inpressive florist section.

I could go on.


----------



## TexasRider

No Costco.... It's over an hour and a half away. Boo....

I looked it up online and that particular brand of drop is just that expensive. Next time we will ask for a different kind. If I had known it was that expensive when we saw the doctor I would have asked for a different brand then. 

Good luck with inducing labor pacific!

Jezika- it's kinda like the Epi-pen... Pharmaceutical companies set the price of their products so if it's in high demand they raise the price. If you gotta have it then you will pay whatever you have to get it and they know that... I think you can get injectible epinephrine but your doctor has to write the prescription a certain way or you get an Epi-pen. There isn't a generic for it.


----------



## Jezika

Tex - I thought that might be the case, but still sucks. I think in Canada you also pay whatever the set price is (unless your insurance covers), but in the UK it's a small set fee for any prescribed medicine. It was less than $10 when I left the UK.

PL - I've always and frequent UTIs and especially during TTC... they were horrific, so I think that put me off. I've not had any in pregnancy, so it must've been BD-related :( As for due date, okay, I'm gonna go ahead and make a guess coz the time is so near. I'm thinking November 16th for you, based on nothing other than a fleeting "feeling". As for Friday being a civic holiday... no, I don't think it is in Ontario. I still seem to have class then.

Gigs - Wegman's sounds amaaaazing and now I'm getting all excited for Xmas stuff. I was waddling through The Bay (Bay Trading Company... idk, kinda like Bloomingdales maybe?) the other day and their Christmas displays made me so excited. Kind of like the effect Marks and Spencer in the UK had on me, but here they go even more all-out. OMG I just want to eat a tonne of cookies and drink mulled wine and roast marshmallows and be by a fire (even though it feels so hot here and I'm constantly naked and sweating when I'm at home even without heating) and listen to Christmas stuff and eat more cookies arrrrghhh.

Tomorrow I will attempt to bake banana and choc chip muffins for a baby shower pot luck that DH's work is throwing us the following day, and then attempt not to eat them before said shower.


----------



## pacificlove

Wow Gigs, sounds like quite the store! 

Jez, honestly I am a bit surprised that many stores have already brought out the Christmas stuff. I worked in pet retail for 4 years but we never brought it out until the 12th of November. 
Although we are guilty of buying Christmas lights and some candies from Costco last weekend. 
So excited to decorate the house this year, inside and out! I couldn't convince hubby to hang lights the last few years... I guess -20c or colder wasn't convincing ;)

Good luck with the muffins, maybe make a double batch just in case you sneak a few :haha:

Tex, yeah I agree. Pharmaceutical companies set the price and we are stuck with them. Hubby has 2 different meds for his asthma, one a rescue and one a preventative. The rescue costs $20, but the preventative is $100 and he's supposed to take it daily (not that he does). Breathing is kind of important to live and the pharmaceuticals are taking advantage.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I ordered some new bedding today for all of us for Christmas :blush: I've gone from the Grinch to Stepford Christmas Wife :haha: Was in Costco a couple of weeks ago and the only reason I didn't buy the whole shop is because I literally had 20 minutes to get kitchen roll and clingfilm for the shop.

Big pharma are immoral. I have no idea how those guys sleep at night, it is disgusting. 

Down in England you pay a flat fee of about £8 per prescription, unless you are under 16, retired, on benefits, have certain health conditions such as diabetes or are pregnant or within a year of giving birth. Obviously the NHS still pays the drug company but everything is generics because it's in their interest to keep costs down.

In Scotland, prescriptions are free of charge to everyone. It even extends as far as your pharmacist being able to prescribe stuff for kids, pregnant women or elderly for 'minor ailments' - calpol, colic medicines, heartburn remedies, cold and flu stuff etc.

I'd actually prefer a small charge to stop people from abusing it and getting stuff prescribed they don't need as I'm sure there's better uses for the money than prescribing someone a 20p box of paracetamol or £2 anti-nausea med etc - but I'm very grateful as someone who takes regular medication that I don't pay.


----------



## DobbyForever

J agreed with Gigs. Hope you can have a relaxed month. Sorry about the headache. :(

Gigs that stinks. And lol at the group funding whoever brought that up. This Wegman&#8217;s place sounds legit.

Tex total empathy on wanting to be out but knowing subs would be short. Sorry about the ordeal at the pharmacy, but glad you got all the medicine and stuff you need to help her feel better.

PL lol that hubs checked in already and I have a cookie craving as well!

Jez lmfao I feel you! I always bake stuff for other people and wish I could eat some myself hahaha

I used to have bomb insurance and never paid for anything prescription. I don&#8217;t know what it is like now though. Before all of my prenatal stuff would have been covered. The only expense was like $25 for early testing and $500 for labor/delivery. Everything else was like covered covered $0 lol. But I know my insurance now is more expensive and less coverage. r_r

AFM saga. I am unamused by my opk. It&#8217;s been staying at the same darkness for the past 24 hours. I&#8217;m a little concerned I may not have Oed despite the cramps yesterday. My temp was up .2 today, BUT I did have a margarita right before bed and the daylight savings really effed with my sleep. SO is not in the mood to come anywhere near me today so I think last night is all I&#8217;m going to get this time around =/ Pic was yesterday smu (11:30am), yesterday evening (5:30pm), today fmu (6am), and today afternoon (3:30pm).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7773.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Re: Wegmans, it is amazeballs. So much so that the grand opening had police escorts (which were there today during the lunch rush to direct traffic) and the employees had to park off site to accommodate customer parking (they were shuttled in). Every single register (and I think there are over 20) was open, so I heard. 

So really, none of you have been to a Wegmans? Not even my east coast ladies? Hmm.

Dobs, that is odd about the opk...hope you get a temp rise and a negative test tomorrow.


Aww m&s so excited the xmas bug got you this year! I'm excited to get decorations up but I won't do it until Thanksgiving. Growing up we always watched the Macy's thanksgiving parade, and at the end was Santa who symbolized the start of the xmas season, so i guess it's in my head that decor is not to go up before then.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, fx for a clear opk tomorrow. 

I am excited for Christmas this year, first time in 5 years I get to spent it with my family and it's the first time for my hubby!. We have some German traditions that my family does. So excited :)

My parents don't put up the tree until the 23 of December. It started off like that as we used to spent Christmas in Austria, so no tree at home and school went until the 22nd but we'd put it up in our b&b room in Austria.


----------



## gigglebox

Ooohhh PL do you hide the pickle in the tree? That's one of our traditions (glass pickle ornament) that my dad does from his childhood years (my granddad was stationed in Germany, thus the traditions and my father speaking German...plus I think it's in our blood?).

I know it's early but i want to feel movement soon. I think it was exactly at 14 weeks with DS...


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I haven't heard of Wegmans but it sounds fabulous. Is it expensive? They do gender determination at 13 weeks here, I paid 55 the last time. Love the put it as a Christmas present idea.

Re Christmas tree we always get ours the day After Thanksgiving:) 

Dobbles your timing still sounds good! I usually get 2- 3 days of positives on opk. Your timing still sounds really good though!

J so glad to hear you are still around. Really hope your clomid comes soon. No meeting so halfway for a cup goods? Lol :winkwink: enjoy your break hun 

Ms totally agree paying a fee for meds to prevent abuse and waste but definitely think pharmaceutical companies take advantage of people! 

Tex hope your Lil girl and dh feel better soon. I'm so sorry you had to pay so much, that really is absolute fraud! How many dpo are you now?

AFM opk is still negative which is fine because even after a weekend away dh wasn't interested. I'm really annoyed with him and annoyed with myself for being overly sensitive. But he was gone the whole weekend. I heard almost nothing from him and he didn't even kiss or hug me when I picked him up from the airport. Even when we got home absolutely nothing. :cry: I probably sound ridiculous


----------



## claireybell

Hey gals! Been trying to chat back but ive been soooo tired these past2 days again zzZ! 

M&S prescriptions are £8.40 here uhhh but i dont mind paying usually esp if im ill but love being exempt at the moment hehee! Waaah your over 16wks eeeep! I cant remember are you guys finding out boy/girl?? ;)

Tex i hope the meds kick in quickly for your lil girl, bless her heart! Its awful when they're really poorly, :hugs: 

MrsG how was the baby shower? I hope you & those babes got spoilt rotten hehe!! Any pics??

Gigs what is this Lox you are craving?? Sounds like a type of cheese Lol! Hope you get a scan soon :) 

I been trying to get a video of lil miss being chatty but she seems to stop each time i get the phone out ha ha! I do however have a video snippet of her doing the lip sucking thong hahaa! 

Ive probs forgotten peeps sorry lovelies..


----------



## pacificlove

Still, that's not ridiculous at all. After a week away a hug and a kiss is the minimum.
Weird question maybe, but does your hubby do any form of self pleasure while he is away? Mine doesn't and it sure ups the ante after a week away ;) neither one of us does, "all my pleasures are yours" is my motto.

Gigs, no pickle in our tree, but for us it has always been the "Christkind" that brought the presents on Christmas Eve.

Cb, I just adore your new profile pic!


----------



## claireybell

Ah hugs Stills :hugs: blokes dont always tend to thibk about stuff like that, i know SO doesnt! He went off to work yesterday & not so much as a kiss in cheek nuffink :( i think our hormones kick in sometimes & just makes us feel poop! Im sure you guys will get some more bd in again very soon, your body is just trying to get back to normal hun, sorry for neg opk.. it will happen again soon <3


----------



## claireybell

Oooh christmas chatter heheee we put our tree up usually 1st December or the wknd nearest! I need to get some new tree lights as the new multi coloured ones i got last year you can hardly see them, pfft!!! Hiding pickle in the tree??! I think i missed something hahaaa sounds saucy! :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Omg Pacific your days away ARHHHH!!! & a Watermelon eeeee!!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol you ladies sound like the lot who say after thanksgiving has decorations up :rofl:

Still not ridiculous at all

So I managed to get some pickle in so I feel better


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I think we'll put ours up mid December. I just don't want to be tired looking at it by the time Christmas rolls around ;) haha

Yepp.. days! Been feeling af type of cramps on and off. Definitely more on on Sunday after a good session of bd.


----------



## claireybell

Yay!! It wont be long & baby will be here! Cant wait to see her/him :hugs: all crampy aches are all good signs :thumbup: keep up the humping lol i know its difficult & uncomfy but every bit of pickle juice helps ;)


----------



## pacificlove

No pickle juice until Thursday.. :( but I have another mw appointment on Wednesday morning. I can get a sweep then. She did one last Wednesday too, but I guess the cervix wasn't quite there yet. I just had spotting and cramps after.

Dobs, glad to hear you got your pickle juice! Excellent timing this cycle :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I put fake temps in for the next two days and I get crosshairs for O on cd 14 (yesterday) which would be 0-2, 0, and 0+1 :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dang, Dobs! Good for you!

Omg lol I didn't even think of "our" pickle reference! You hide the pickle ornament in the xmas tree and the first person to find it has good luck for the year. I think the award for finding it might be different in different families.

Cb love when you drop in! Can't wait for the video.

Aww Still :hugs: i'd be totally offended and hurt. I get butt hurt if i don't get a kiss before hubs leaves for work though...

Wegmans has decent prices, lots of store brand cheaper products, too. I'm not sure about this one but the one where i used to live even had a daycare room to watch kids while you shopped.

PL, just realized you're at the last fruit! Cray.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay let me attempt to catch up. I spent all day today relaxing then grocery shopping I'm so exhausted still. And it doesn't help that moving at all kills my pelvis. Plus when I do anything more than a few minutes I get AF type cramps. 

Dobs- I'm so freaking excited for you and your bd sessions.

Gig- never heard of that store but it sounds amazing. What's it similar too? The food sounds like whole foods or the nugget. 

Pl- I can't belive you're going to have your baby boy soon!!! I love how excited your DH is, even if it's a little but because he wants to leave work lol our DHs sound super similar. 

J- maybe a month off is what you need. Fx Clomid comes in soon. 

CB- your avatar is so precious. 

Still- not ridiculous at all. I'd be the same. DH will do something similar occasionally and it really hurts my feelings. But we made a rule years ago never to leave without a kiss. So I get woken up at 3am for goodbye kisses lol 

Sorry if I missed people I know I did. 


Baby shower was really nice. I feel so thankful that we have so many people who love and care about us. We got tons of clothes even though we really didn't want any because we have like 8 totes full of clothes already. Only a few things off our registry that we actually need so we have a ton to buy. I'll look for a pic if I can find one. I'm huge at this point.


----------



## claireybell

Aww MrsG i bet you look blooming radiant though <3 cant wait for piccys!! 

Gonna try & upload missy doing doing that lip thang ha ha


----------



## claireybell

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/th_trim.DCA732A4-7F25-4315-898B-080ABE027290_zpsphfvetg2.mp4

Hoping we can view..


----------



## claireybell

Nope we cant arhhh such crappiness!!

Lets try this one! 

https://vid1204.photobucket.com/alb...4-7F25-4315-898B-080ABE027290_zpsphfvetg2.mp4


----------



## claireybell

Yay it works haha! Video image is slightly fuzzy (HD my ass) but its biewable :)


----------



## claireybell

Oooh i got some chatter hehe 

https://vid1204.photobucket.com/alb...7-80F0-4484-AB8E-C8C49A99B778_zpss9nzbd5z.mp4

Cant view it grrr!


----------



## M&S+Bump

No, we're not finding out the sex this time round, if I can hold out at least :haha: found out all the other times, because of gender disappointment but I only have a very slight preference this time so would be interesting to stay yellow.

In other news, I have found a miracle eczema cure - haemorrhoid cream :rofl: I have horrendous eczema on just two fingers, one on each hand - nowhere else is affected at the moment but the fingers are completely covered from nail bed to knuckle, and especially the palm side is so itchy. I wake up at night because of it and had literally clawed it bloody last night - ran out of steroid cream to put on and was desperate for anything at all so stuck some Scheriproct on it figuring at least it's an anti-inflammatory of some kind. Woke up this morning and they're both normal colour and normal size, and only just starting to itch again at mid-day after putting the cream on at 5am &#128563; turns out it's both a steroid and an anaesthetic!


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwww she's so cute! Can't view the chatting but the tongue thing....lol <3

Green, wegmans is in a class all it's own lol. I guess it's similar to wholefoods, but you can get "normal" name brand stuff there as well. But they have extras like the florist and a bakeware and tableware section, etc. it's just more epic.

Also, i hate when people insist on giving clothes. I know it's "the thought" but when i specifically said don't do it....grrr. Same thing happened to me with Des. Any gift receipts? ;)

Uggghhh. I could be misdiagnosing myself but I think I experienced gallbladder pain for the first time last night. Anyone had this that can share what it feels like? For me it was cramping that was localized in one spot, on my right side right under where my rib cage stops, maybe 5-6 inches from the center of my body, so kind of in the front. It happened lasy night around 2am, then was there when i first woke up at 6:30 but it seems to be gone now. Reeeaaalllly hoping it's nothing, or any treatment can wait until next year.


----------



## claireybell

Haha miracle Eczema cure! Which one was it? We have some in bathroom cabinet i wonder if we have same one lol! I had no will power to stay team yellow, i wanted to but gave in lol! fx you do :) 

Arhh i know for sone reason the chatty one wouldnt view? Maybe as its a slightly longer video maybe?? Hmm! 

I hate it when people just push their old baby goods on you without asking! Really grates me! & then if you dont like any of it esp bags of clothes you have to get rid of them grr! 

Hope its not gall issues Gigs.. theres no way it could be trapped air pockets?


----------



## M&S+Bump

From what I know of a few people around me having had gall bladder issues, they said pain was like being stabbed through the ribcage with a hot poker - one of the girls at work kept ending up in hospital on morphine because of it before she finally had it removed last year.

I loooooove getting people's old baby stuff! Bin bags full of clothes is my favourite, especially if they don't want them back so I don't need to keep the stuff I don't want. Have no problem getting rid of stuff to charity! Ella just got three bags of shoes from a girl at church in the size she's wearing and the two next sizes, and she'd put in a bag of clothes but only stuff that still had its tags on. I sent a message to just give us everything she's getting rid of next time, tags or no :haha: Waste not, want not'


----------



## DobbyForever

Opk still super positive. I have a doctors appointment today to ask about my ovulation bs. I know they can ultrasound to see if you popped recently/still have an egg in there but what other ways can they confirm O?

Actually now that I have given it time to dry it is clearly lighter than yesterday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7777.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_7773.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think they can take bloods Dobs, and tell from that?

That last one's definitely lighter though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Greenie thanks for popping in! Can't wait to see your bump pic! I'm sorry you didn't get more baby stuff. I always worry about that because not only do I have a shit ton of clothes already, I'm very peculiar about style. I much prefer disposables. And whenever I have asked people, they say they want diapers or actual things not clothes. So I always go out of my way to either get make a diaper cake, buy disposables, or buy from the registry!!! Like come on people. The person is literally telling you want they want?! Don't deviate :rofl: When I wrote lists to Santa about what i wanted and I said I wanted pound puppies did my mom show up with Barbie? Hell no! ;)

CB she is so cute! Haven't watched the vid yet though


----------



## DobbyForever

MS ooo eczema miracle! my brother suffers from it something fierce, I feel so bad for him. He got the shit end of the stick :(

Gigs hoping the pain goes away. I know nothing of gall bladder what not.

I might have to do an opk at work.... or one later tonight but I'm going to call it negative for now. All of my holders are still smiling so I have to wait at least 5 hours, but I imagine that stick might not have registered as a peak. FF says I need a temp of 98.1 tomorrow at least to confirm O for Sunday. It is the only day I had cramps in the evening, but that was only about 8 hours after my peak reading/lh surge started.


----------



## StillPraying

:coffee: mooorrrnnniiing.

Dobs hope your appointment gives you some answers. Fantastic bd timing!

Gigs no advice on gallbladder pains sorry. The only person I know had to go to the hospital because the pain was so intense. Hopefully it's nothing though.

MS I totally agree I love getting hand me downs lol excellent cream discovery though, good to know! Good luck staying team yellow! 

Clairey that video was so sweet lol love little babies :cloud9:

Ugh I know I'm missing people but I'm on my phone and it's harder to read everything. I know I'm totally being butthurt over it but he was gone the whole weekend. So then it makes me paranoid. Idk, I'm probably insane. Anyway....CD14.


----------



## TexasRider

Still- I'm 5dpo today. Not feeling super positive about things but that's ok.

I'm on day 3 of law carb dieting and it's going ok so far.... Fingers crossed I can start dropping weight fast lol 

Dobs- hope you get some answers and they don't just brush you off!

Gigs- I've heard gall bladder pain is like super intense and painful. So hopefully that's not it....


----------



## gigglebox

No idea Dobs, that's all I know of :/ 

I love hand me downs....anything free works for me! But when i tell people not to BUY clothes, and they ignore the request when there are other necessities I need...that irks me a little. 

My understanding on the gallbladder is you can have attacks that land you in the hospital, but you can also have lesser pain episodes that go away, which is what i suspect i had. It was an intense, sharp pulsating cramp, but it went away.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex can you eat any carbs? How much weight are you trying to lose?


----------



## pacificlove

Chatty ladies this morning! I'll try to remember:

Green, too bad about ppl just giving clothes, hubby and I have purchased most of our things. The first couple bags of clothes we got from a friend, we had to sort through and get rid of quite a few stained items. Since then we've said "no thanks, we've got what we need" to her. We got so many clothes from her, hubby said "I don't think she did laundry" and, just bought new stuff.

Cb, that video is too cute! Almost like she is blowing kisses, little charmer! :)

I can't remember who said "miracle eczema cream". During the summer I got heat rashes between my thighs. The midwife suggested extra washes and oatmeal baths. Honestly, Everytime it got wet, it just burned more. Finally I got desperate and tried penaten cream and it was my miracle. I figured if it's safe for baby bums, why not my thighs

Gallbladder: my mom has had issues with hers. For her the attacks where so bad, she couldn't move. Usually they would be triggered by any kind of fat I'm her diet while she waited for surgery. She had a hard turn for what foods were accepted during that time.
I now too have a stabbing/burning pain under my ribs, very localized to one spot. I don't have a lot of room for baby in my abdomen, so we figure it's the baby that is pushing organs around which is spreading the ribs. I might have torn a muscle or ligament in that spot during a stretch...


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I'm eating some carbs but it's coming from veggies mostly like broccoli and cauliflower etc. im not eating potatoes or fruit or pastas or bread etc. 

I weigh around 185 right now so I want to drop to at least 160 and if I can get lower I will.


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like a good plan! I was about 165 when we were trying, but the first month i made weight loss my priority instead of ttc, we fell. Hope you have a similar result! I lost a couple of lbs but am now up to about 168-169 :/ no idea how I'll only gain 20-25lbs total! I'll be happy if I can stay under 200 full term (instead of 230 like last time O_O)


----------



## Breeaa

Hey girls! It's been a while since I've checked in. Still waiting for PL to pop! I've read the last 5 pages or so but that's as far as I got. Baby is keeping me busy. 

Good luck with the next sweep pl! Hope it gets things going for ya!


----------



## DobbyForever

Well now I feel dumb because my opk (that I peed into my work water bottle and did in my classroom) was totally empty circle so I not only had a textbook surge of two days but I Oed textbook cd 14/15 haha.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm glad it was totally textbook! I get the feeling silly thing but I'd rather feel like that than to have any issues. 

Gig- I think you'll stay well under 200. I really do. Try not to stress Hun. 

Bre- glad you're checking in! I hope you get more sleep soon. 

Tex- those diets always work really well for me. I'm sure you'll do amazing!!! 


Finally adding a couple ultrasound pics from last week. This one their heads are together then a face pic of each.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs.green2015

Baby B
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

Baby A
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks Brea! Any day now for us. Trying not to read too much into the cramps and the backache that has returned.

Dobs, sounds like you o'd right on time. Wohoo for the best timing yet! All fingers and toes crossed :)

As for us.. quick rant:
Still battling fleas.... Gave the dog another bath today (under the garden hose!) And I still spotted more fleas on him now that he is drying. (Picked off dead fleas off him too). I am now switching the flea meds on him. Program didnt do much.. so I checked with the vet and on Amazon for Frontline and advantage and they wanted $250 for a 6 month supply!! The American Amazon wanted $80 for the same stuff... I found another Canadian online source for $110 including shipping and taxes... It shipped within an hour of placing my order! The battle continues as I am placing bounce dryer sheets where the dog sleeps, washed all the bedding and vacuumed the one carpet we have.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- the only thing that works for us is frontline or advantage. I'm sure it'll do the trick. We need to get some actually. Not bad enough to see any fleas but we're in the country now so better be safe than sorry.


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes, that is pricey! We buy the larger dog dosages and split the dose between dogs. The ingredients are all the same, it's the amount that differs. Soooo much cheaper that way.

Ahhhh Green! Those little heads together <3 also saw the quilts your mom made. Holy crap, she's got talent!!!

Yay Dobs!!! Totally IN!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- it was actually DHs grandma who made those! Aren't those amazing?! I'll have to take pics for everyone to see on here. She also made teddy bears and a few other things for the boys.


----------



## gigglebox

O_O
Wow! Lady's got talent!!! I didn't see the stuffed animals!


----------



## claireybell

Aww look at your boys MrsG :hugs: can see the face on the second pic aswell hehe :)


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, awe, I love the pic with the heads together. As kf they are already planning mischief together ;) 
And yes, need pics of teddy bears and quilts :)

Gigs, good idea... But my dog is ~90 lbs so already needs the largest dose.


----------



## DobbyForever

How long does it take for your cervix to close? Gyn says my cervix is "slightly open" still


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie they're so cute! Love their little noggins together :) 

PL sorry you're still dealing with fleas. They are the worst. Have you tried any of the home remedies? Dawn dish soap and vinegar for washing dog? 

Dobs so excited for your timing! Have you stalked up on cheapies yet? 

AFM here is today's opk. Opinions? I'm super down because my dog, whom I gave to my close friend, has bone cancer :cry:
 



Attached Files:







20161108_154552.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pacificlove

Still, so sorry to hear about your dog... If you have time check out "smiling blue skies cancer foundation". My friend started it years and years ago and has excellent support. If you need any support for supplements, cancer diet, etc it's the place to be. My friend recently received an honorary doctorate for her work in canine cancer studies from the university of Guelph.

I'd say that's a very positive opk!

I haven't tried dawn yet, I'll probably give it a try tomorrow or the day after. My dog loves to chase the water yet from the garden hose and with his thick hair I was struggling to get him soaking wet :haha:


----------



## Breeaa

Super sweet ultrasound pics green!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl those prices are insane! I cringe when I buy my flea stuff but $250?!

Green awww lovely pics ty for sharing. Did you get your 3D done?

Still that opk looks positive to me. So sorry about your dog :(


----------



## gigglebox

Still :hugs: 
That opk looks positive to me! My fingers are so crossed that you, dobs, tex and J get thanksgiving bfp's...at least one of you, but preferably all!

A couple things i forgot...
Lox is smoked salmon.
J, the color of my hair is aqua, made by ion (got it at sally's).

Dobs, doesn't mean much, maybe it's closing up after o. Did she do any tests to see if you ovulated?


----------



## Jezika

Wow, this election is going nothing like I imagined.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Me neither. It's a country divided again :( wish we could have someone to bridge the gap.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I've been gone again, but I've been reading occasionally. I got an acceptance into a nursing program yesterday! Also SO and I have an anniversary this Saturday. 

RE: ELECTION
WOW it's really close right now. Tbh I think once California is counted Clinton will win. But at this point anything is possible.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs lol at the bfp... Statistics say one of us should fall.... The odds are in our favor haha

RE election.... Wow is all I can say.... I'm torn between exhaustion and wanting to stay up and see how this turns out....


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats Shae!!! Although we all know what a smart cookie you are ;)


----------



## shaescott

Tex I think I'm gonna stay up for it despite work early tomorrow morning. I'm stressed out and idky cuz I honestly hate both the candidates but idk. I'm a die hard liberal most of the time but when it comes to this election I'm completely torn.


----------



## shaescott

NOTE: Nevada has correctly predicted the president every year since 1912 except once in the 70s.


----------



## shaescott

After California electoral votes being counted trump is still leading. He might actually win.


----------



## gigglebox

Time will tell! But let's not ruin our thread with political malarky. 

I felt like such a mom today. Me and three other moms were sitting at the playground and while our kids ran around, we were discussing the awesomeness that is Wegmans, lmao


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, feeling like you.. results won't just affect America. Not sure I'll stay up for results, but I'll probably wake up in the middle of the night anyway so can check them. 

Gigs, lol for mom moment. At some point I'll have to find some other moms, make mom friends, etc. I haven't really met a whole lot of ppl since moving here.

Shae, congrats!


----------



## gigglebox

PL do you have any facebook groups or anything? It's popular here, like "parents of (your area)" or expectant mom groups. Sometimes the local city will have resources on mommy and me classes, etc.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think I'm official in the "no sleep" phase of this pregnancy. I'm so uncomfortable, restless, and I have to pee. Even though I JUST went.


----------



## gigglebox

I hope it doesn't jack your bladder up like it did mine. I've had that problem since having des (weak bladder, basically i can pee then pee again within minutes....and yes, it happens during the night). Honestly though i have a suspicion part of it was due to a poorly placed catheter when i had my epidural. It never felt right...


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Shae! Will you accept or wait for more offers?

Gigs, I respect your wish to not ruin this thread with political talk. Emotions can certainly run high! So in other news, lol @ all your previous dozen or so posts gushing about Wegmans :D Apparently there's one in Niagara Falls, so now I wanna gooooo.


----------



## claireybell

Shae thats fantastic! Well done you :) 

I have to say - i dont miss having to pee every 5mons to sit down for the relief of a 1sec trickle! 

Lol Gigs! Getting that Mummy moment, i get lots of those now doing the School run each day & chatty with a couple of other Mums, we all discuss boys with same attitude at 4yrs old & how even the best stain remover doesnt get out the black pen marks on their school jumpers haha! 

So sorry to hear about your Dog Stills :hugs: Thats a very positive OPK their :thumbup: 

Tex hows your daughter feeling?

I think Nualas having a 3 month growth spurt, third night in a row shes woken twice for a lil snack uhh so tired!


----------



## gigglebox

Jez how far is it? I'd hate for you to go and feel let down!

Awww CB zzzzzzzzz is she mostly sleeping through the night already?!


----------



## claireybell

Mostly she is now Gigs, falls asleep between 8-9pm last bottle & awakes at 4ish, the other week it was 4:25! Still early but thats 7-8hrs :) given she doesnt really sleep in day hmmm lil minx!


----------



## claireybell

When shes waking in night i feed her myself though not formula.. the health visitor did say about it but it'll pass quickly & just give her an extra feed


----------



## claireybell

Gigs your practically in second Tri :)


----------



## gigglebox

...i think i just felt first baby twitches....

I think it was exactly 14 weeks with DS (first flutters), so it's early as shit but with how "in tune" I am with my body...eeeeee! Oh it's so hard in the start to tell between body twitches and baby flutters! But it's right in the spot where my uterus is bulging the most...


----------



## shaescott

Jez it's not my first choice, it's pretty expensive and it's in a city (not a city like Boston, but more of the local city kind of thing, it has a level 1 trauma center so it's city enough), I'm not a fan of cities or expensive stuff. They offered an $18k per year scholarship but it's still about $36k per year with that. My top choice I haven't heard from yet, but hopefully I get in there, it's like a rural part of a city, super small campus, and much less expensive. We'll see what happens though. I should know by Dec 15th at the latest about my top choice.


----------



## claireybell

Ahh gigs thats excellent!! I bet it is baby <3


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, 3 am morning pee just as predicted... Cramps are back plus an active baby pushing into the lower parts of me. 

Gigs, I think someone told me there were mommy Facebook sites for our little island. I should look into them. See of there are any German moms too, would be nice for our kid to have German friends to speak German to when we are raising "it" bilingual.
Wohoo, for early baby movement!!

Jez, now I have to google Wegmans.. I wonder if there are any on the west coast!
Nope: seems to be a mid Atlantic area thing...

Ugh.. my boobs leak with the good cramps. My bedsheets will never be the same again :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Pl your boobs are leaking?! How long has that gone on??? Omg, you're so close!!! IT'S GONNA HAPPEN SOOOON!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl I agree sounds like soon for you! :)

Gigs aww I hope it was the baby. And aww at your mom moment in the park. That's super cute. Also thank you for keeping us on point. I'm going to disconnect from FB for a while because all of my friends are turning on each other. It's so ugly. I'm luckily out of it as I don't post political things being a teacher, but whoa damn. My friends sure do lol

Shae congrats on the acceptance! I know it isn't first choice but always nice to be accepted :)

Still hope you got that bd in!

AFM daylight savings is screwing with my sleep. But I did have a high temp this morning so FF put me as Oing on Sunday the day of my first positive and cramps. I'm not convinced but it's an excuse to test a day earlier. Someone asked if I stocked up on cheapies. I did not. I have decided to not go testing crazy this time around. I have two frers leftover from last cycle, two cb digitals, and a handful of veriquicks. So I'll still be testing a lot just not the whole like 2-3x a day.


----------



## StillPraying

Bd in and I'm in with a chance:happydance:

Thank you for ceasing the political stuff as I will have to be hearing about it aaaallll day as the coworker I share an office with violently hates this new president. 

Dobs I like your testing plan. I've decided I'll be only testing with fmu, and I'm only using my cheapies unless I get a really good line.

PL good signs!!! Aaaaahhhh!!!!

Shae congrats on acceptance but I do hope you get into the college of your choice.

Gigs eeeeeee hope it was baby! What week are you considering 2nd trimester? 

Clairey it sounds like Nuala is sleeping better at night, that's fantastic:)


----------



## TexasRider

I forgot who asked but daughter is much better. Stuff stopped draining out of her ear and we are continuing antibiotics. Hopefully we kick the infection and it doesn't come back. Usually what happens is she gets ones and then it keeps coming back every 2 weeks for the most part...

I am 6dpo today and my temp is finally starting to get a little higher. Just have to see what happens...


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Still for getting in the bd! :dance: i was considering 13 weeks second tri, but i guess that's really subjective...at 14 weeks, i'll be in "official" 2nd tri soon enough! 

Tex, curious, i know you're dieting but have you started an exercise program?


----------



## TexasRider

Not really. I know I should but I walk a lot during my day going back and forth to different classrooms. Last time i went low carb I lost 35 pounds just by cutting carbs alone. So I'm gonna see how it goes and then add in excerise if I need to.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't want to go to work and deal with coworker. I'm at medical doing my annual health screening Cuz I'd rather do that than deal with her. 

Tex glad to hear your daughter is doing a little better and temp is rising.


----------



## Aphy

It finally happened after 13 cycles!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2500.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StillPraying

OMG APHY congrats!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, glad to hear your daughter is feeling better. 
And woohoo for temp rise, fx!!

Still, I totally get your want not to go to work for a co-worker. I just don't say anything, or walk away if biting my tongue is getting too hard. I have left the lunch room a few times because of political talk.

Aphy, congratulations!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!

Gigs, my boobs started to have small leaks (like a drop at a time) sometime in the summer especially if they got some extra attention from hubby. Haha
But in the last week or so... Definitely more, like leaving slightly bigger then a gallon milk jug cap spot on my bedsheet this morning. Sigh

Just over an hour for the appointment


----------



## pacificlove

Appointment cancelled... My mw is at another birth on the big island. After that, we are her last November baby. So probably will reschedule for Thursday or Friday. :(


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Aphy!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats Aphy!

Uggh PL, I'd be so frustrated since you keep getting pushed to the back burner. Hope she can fit you in soon.

In the mean time...breast pads?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i don't terribly mind it. If baby is still hanging on by next week I'll have to wait less days for the next appointment. Plus, if she reschedules for Friday, hubby can definitely come, Thursday might be a stretch. 
But I'd still like to know if there is any progress....


----------



## campn

Thank you guys for keeping politics off here! What a fresh breath of air!

I hope you're all doing wonderful!

Pacific, can't wait for you to have this baby!!

Claire, Naula looks exactly like Riley now! Beauty!!

Green, love the scan pictures!! I'm sorry insomnia hit, try to take short naps if you can. 

Dobby, what happened this cycle!?? Ovulated yet??

Gigs, when do we find out the gender??

Sorry I haven't been on much ladies, reality of having two kids is catching up! Juliette is 8 weeks old already! She's doing better with colic and sleep and breastfeeding is such a breeze now!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1358.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aphy- congrats!! 

Campn- it thrills me that breast feeding is going so well for you. You had a pretty hard time with Ben didn't you?

Pl- I'm so excited for your appointment I'm selfishly sad you aren't getting one today. Fx she reschedules for Friday. 

All I want right now is sweets. Cookies, ice cream, cake. But my stomach can't handle anything :( guess I'll just nap.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, 8 weeks already!! And so gorgeous :) happy to hear she is doing well and breastfeeding is easy for you :)
How are you doing post partum?

Mrs G, sorry to hear about your sweets craving and not being able to have any... I am trying to think of alternatives for you here. Yoghurt over cerial? Or instead of making popsicle out of fruit juice, use yoghurt?
Yoghurt is dairy, dairy is protein, protein is good.. my train of thought ;)

I can't wait to have this baby either. Officially in the uncomfortable stage with backaches being back.


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies!!! It was so hard with Ben I had to pump exclusively for the first couple of months but I'm glad I didn't give up and kept going. This time I had lots of nipple bleeding and peeling but it has all improved by 4 weeks. Right now I don't pump but like once a week at most, and haven't done any formula (with colic and reflux it would have only caused more problems) 

Recovery this time has been a breeze compared to with Ben. I had very minimal bleeding and postpartum pain, I also lost the baby weight but definitely have more to lose. At my 6 week postpartum check up the doctor was like oh ready for #3! Geez, calm down! :D

I know you ladies are getting so uncomfortable but enjoy it, try to, you'll miss those kicks I promise!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- I know I'll miss the kicks. Sometimes when they're not active I miss them haha but I won't miss the crippling pelvic pain where when I get out of bed in he middle of the night I will literally fall if I can't catch myself on the wall. It makes it really fun when I'm rushing to take the puppy out before an accident. Lol 

Pl- oh man yogurt sounds SOO good now. Thanks for the ideas I think I'll be trying some of those.


----------



## StillPraying

PL hopefully the increase in leaking is a good sign! Sorry your appointment got cancelled, hopefully hubby can go with you on rescheduled one, or you just go into labor and don't need it! And I have been doing a lot of walking out of rooms due to the annoyance of political drama. 

Campn such lovely big eyes! she is stunning! glad to hear things are getting better as shes gotten a little older. 

Greenie when I got to the stage of wanting but being too full I did popsicles. fruit ones, fudge ones, creamsicles, etc.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ooft, I'm fed up of your politics and I don't even live there :rofl: I'm just looking forward to the uncertainty devaluing the dollar so I can afford to buy supplies again - the whole Brexit debacle wrecked the pound and it still hasn't recovered. 

Sounds like good signs PL - and any which way, you've got like two weeks max left! Baby tiiiime! My boobs leaked from way before 20 weeks with the first two pregnancies but not as bad last time and nothing so far - I did bf so I wonder if that clued my body up to when it's actually supposed to make milk and it knows it's pointless so early? 

Campn, she's gorgeous!

Mrs G, great pictures. Is that you off work now?

I'm definitely feeling baby wriggles, most days now. It's kicked up a notch since the weekend too. Missed my first consultant appointment, oops, but it's rescheduled to next week. And my referral for the antenatal mental health team came through and that's in a couple of weeks. I've to go and see what they can do to help 'my struggles' - not sure what they intend though unless they're offering a full time nanny, cook and cleaner to help me, and a load of money to stop the business being so stressful :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Re: Boobs leaking, not had any such leakage, just a bit of attractive yellow crusting (colostrum?) from time to time.

Aphy - congrats!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months indeed :)

Green - I'm right there with you on the pelvic pain and needing support when getting out of bed. It's absolute agony even to roll over in bed, and I would definitely collapse if I had nothing to hold onto when I get out of bed to pee 4,000 times during the night. Hang in there!

Campn - What a stunner! I'm glad all is going well. I can only imagine how busy you are with two kiddos. Is Ben still enthralled with J?

Still - could you tactfully ask your coworker not to talk about the election stuff because you need a break from it? I think that's totally understandable. 

PL - Sorry your appt got cancelled, though I hope hubby can go with you now.

Tex - glad little one's ears are a little better, poor little lady.

Gigs - yay for movement! 

CB - I forgot to say I loved the lip-smacking video with Nuala! Shame the chatty one didn't work, though I can imagine it's just as cute.

Keeps - if you're reading this, I forgot to officially say congratulations!!!


----------



## Jezika

AFM, today I went to a mini baby shower pot luck that DH's work wanted to throw us. This being Canada, his coworkers are from all sorts of cultural backgrounds, so everyone cooked an amazing meal from their culture and it was all so delicious (btw my choc chip banana muffins barely got touched, which is fine coz, you know, MORE FOR ME). They got us a super expensive box of chocolates (which I was disappointed to see is still laden with artificial flavours, colours and trans fats, boo), and a gift card to a baby store. So sweet and generous of them. My actual baby shower is on the 20th. In other news, I think I had some cramping for the first proper time last night, though it was very brief. Last hypnobirthing class is tonight. I'm sad that it will be over. I better read the accompanying book now to make sure I'm prepared for a "relaxed, gentle birth." Sorry, I'm just going on some stream-of-consciousness tangent now...


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, :) have fun at the last class! Apparently my mom tried doing classes when she was pregnant and jjst fell asleep during the classes. After a couple of them, she decided she could nap much more comfortable at home ;) 
Glad to hear you had a good time at the baby shower! 
And you could always freeze some muffins for later if there are too many left (is that even a thing?)

Still, the hope is that eventually the election stuff will settle at least a bit... 

As for hip pain, I am lucky enough to have escaped that. However my night time tossing and turning still has to happen in stages or else I have sharp pains in my ribs or belly. Ligaments aren't too happy.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez enjoy your last class! I hope they help you in labor. My coworker didn't say anything, she was just cold and rude today which just made things uncomfortable. 

PL it will eventually die down, but it's annoying hearing all of the complaining and declarations to leave the country, or bashing of the competitor etc. 

Ms glad to hear someone benefits from the insanity here :rofl: yay for baby wriggles!

AFM LOOK HOW PRETTY THIS OPK IS!!!
 



Attached Files:







20161109_162547.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Can't help but find it amusing that my fortune cookie actually had a fortune instead of a dumb saying and it said this :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7783.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs hope your messenger is a pee stick :winkwink: 

Still, how did the rest of work go? The political talk will be old news by next week. And WOW that opk!!!

No luck on moving my appointment up, and the ultrasound is $75 :( what would you guys do? I really can't afford it...grrrrr


----------



## FutureMrs

Random question but did any of you experience leg itchiness at all? My lower legs are so itchy its driving me nuts!


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up tom but gigs it depends how far off the next scan is. I am a bad influence because I'' throwing the $350 to find out at 9 weeks


----------



## claireybell

FutureMrs said:


> Random question but did any of you experience leg itchiness at all? My lower legs are so itchy its driving me nuts!

Future let your mother midwife know as it could be OC - obstetric cholestasis! Something to do with the liver & it can have bad outcomes! My sister had it with her first baby & her legs, feet & hands were soooo itchy all of a sudden! They do treat it! Def mention it! If not it could simply be extra blood flow or a reaction to something hun.. :-/


----------



## claireybell

Mother midwife??! Pahahahaa :haha: bloody auto predict!!


----------



## StillPraying

Future I'd give a call if it's noticeably itchy. I got itchiness on chest and belly, legs I think is different. Is your skin dry? 

Dobs I second gigs that your messenger is a pee stick!

Gigs do you have something you don't need you can sell to pay for the scan? Have you tried any neighboring cities to see if they are cheaper? Maybe ask families to pitch in and in exchange they can attend? If not early scan when would you find out?


----------



## StillPraying

CB omg I didn't even catch that :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Pacific my wake up pee schedule was always to the minute at night aswell uhh & when you finally go hardly anything to get up for lol bless you! Hope you get seen by mw soon though..

Camps omg Juliette is soooo gorgeous <3 she really does look lots like Benjamin also! How is he with her? Well done you with bf still :) Nualas on 5 bottles formula a day now with a breastfeed at 4am (feeding now - well shes passed out haha) & if shes fussy in the day from not finishing her bottle i offer the breast to soothe her, seems to work!

Wow Stills lovely opk :thumbup: 

Hehe Dobby you have crossshairs eee! Roll on testing in a few days time ;)


----------



## Jezika

Future - now that you mention it, I did have an itchy rash think for a little while on one of my ankles, and more recently they both itch when I take my socks off, but I think that's because my ankles are a little swollen and the sock elastic leaves itchy indents. I'd never heard of it being linked to cholestasis, eek! 

Dobs - if I remember correctly, you mentioned a friend is pregnant and has a tonne of pain in her vajay? Well, days after you mentioned that, I started getting horrible pains in my vajay every time I move. I have no idea what that pain is. Pelvic bone? ligaments? It's bloody awful though and makes moving around even more uncomfortable than previously.

Gigs - if you really can't afford it, I'd either just wait or see if I could tactfully convince some family members to band together and contribute to it as a type of early xmas gift? What date would you find out (for free) otherwise?

PL - the relaxation exercises in hypnobirthing class totally make me drowsy, yet I struggle to do them effectively enough at home to send me to sleep. So class actually got cancelled today because the instructor, who's also a doula, had to attend a birth, but I'd waddled all the way there by the time I realized, because my stupid email messed up on my phone and she'd texted my landline so I never got her message. All in all I walked 7 agonizing kilometres today.

Actually, I'm going to repeat that, because I believe kudos is due. I WALKED SEVEN AGONIZING KILOMETRES TODAY. AT 8+ MONTHS PREGNANT. I'm a fricking hero. Never again, though.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, yikes! At least no one can accuse you of not getting enough exercise ;) hope you get to rest up for the rest of the day/week. 

Gigs, I like jez idea. If you wait longer, it's just more excitement building up. 

Future, I'd definitely mention it to your practitioner in case it is something serious. Through the summer I had heat rashes between my thighs that were soooo itchy. The fill in mw (the one that was supposed to cover for mine in case she actually went out of town around my due date) suggested oat baths and just keeping the area extra clean.. anytime the spots got wet they just burned and itched even more. Good thing I only had that mw once!! I got desperate and the only thing that worked was penaten cream.. i figured if its intended for baby bums and their rashes why not my thighs. My miracle cure.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks everyone :flower:

Gigs, sorry the scan is so expensive privately! Maybe they get a cancellation?

Dobby- I see crosshairs! woohoo!!

Jezika- you are superwoman to walk 7km in your condition! I hope DH gave you a good foot rub thereafter


----------



## claireybell

Aphy congratulations lovely! Completely forgot to add that :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Jez all that walking will certainly get things moving haha!! I always ended up getting awful braxton hicks everytime i walked anywhere near the end! Is the pain in your Vajay like stabbing pains? All the pressure on the nerves my mw told me, my sis called them 'fanny daggers' :rofl:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aphy- congrats on the bfp! Even prettier on a digi woo! 

Jez - 7km & heavily pregnant! Ouch! Well done you! I'm terrible I rely too much on my car x and thank you, I just saw ur congrats post  

CB- omg that video of nuala doing the kissing thing I love it! Can't wait for Ella to start interacting more, she just found her voice yesterday and has started talking (well making the funny bird noises that aren't crying) how are you all? X

Gigs- I only went back ten pages, what is it your wanting a scan for? Just a wellbeing check or sexing? I went private at 16w for sexing and loved it! I just stopped feeding the other kids to justify the cost! (Joking obviously... sort of) lol

Dobs- I haven't completely caught up but went back a few pages and read you got in some well timed BD and textbook perfect OPK & a encouraging fortune cookie! Week good luck my lovely I'm so hoping for ur BFP x

Shae - congrats!! Hope you get ur first choice I'm sure you will x 

I didn't go all the way back through the pages, anyone know how Janis is? X 

So my little darling Ella is now 3w & 2d old! It flies by! We had a scare with her on Sunday, I was BFing her whilst watching a film with my other two girls, I looked down and her eyes had rolled back in her head, I took her off the breast and all the milk poured out of her mouth down her baby grow and she was floppy like a rag doll and not breathing, I tried waking her and calling her name but her eyes wouldn't focus and her breathing was so shallow, I totally freaked thankfully her dad called 999 and done CPR on her whilst waiting for the ambulance, when they came they told me to strip her to get monitors on, and the cold seem to of brought her round and she started crying, after an over night stay and some tests (all clear) we were allowed home, she's been diagnosed with silent reflux , I've got her a wedge pillow that seems to be helping - she also has a horrible cold and currently resembles a snorty pug, she's getting very frustrated trying to feed but can't breathe through her nose x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0180.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Wedge pillow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0330.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And just another of Ella because I can't help it x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0328.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

OMG keeps! That is terrifying!!! I am so glad everything turned out ok but my God...I would be a blubbering mess! What is silent reflux? Awww poor thing, hope her cold is gone soon. Ooh also, someone had asked about hubby and I'm curious too, thought he was out of the picture? Glad he was there though.

Jez, you are a machine! I hate walking out to the duck run and back :haha: and that's a good suggestion, maybe I'll ask my mom for an early scan as an xmas gift. I'll also try maybe selling some art prints...

Re: scan, I could technically find out sex as early as next week but my actual anatomy scan isn't until Dec 29th, which I think is about 22 weeks. Frankly I don't want to find out 7-8 weeks from now! That's torture. I'm telling you guys, I'm not going to be able to properly bond until I know the sex. Bonding for me involves imagining life with him/her when they arrive and I Have such a mental block on that since I don't know the sex. I know wthat sounds dramatic but it's true.

Forget what else i ready but lol at fanny stabs :haha:

Oh yeah Dobs did your cuz figure out the vagina pain thing?


----------



## Aphy

Thank you Keeps! Your scare sounds absolutely terrifying! So glad Ella is ok but I am sure your nerves are still recovering

Thanks claireybell :flower:


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I know you want to find out asap but what happens if you do pay for the 14 weeks scan and they don't see anything or can't give you a for sure answer and when you go back at 22 weeks it's different than what you were told earlier? Would that be worse than just waiting till 22 weeks? 

I would just hate for you to be out that money and then it either be wrong or they can't even tell you at all...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Terrifying Keeps! Glad turned out ok.

Gigs, I wouldn't go at 14 weeks but would defo shell out at 16-18 weeks even if it meant cutting back on something else. Although they were a bit unsure even at 16 weeks with Ella and I didn't believe it til confirmed at 20 weeks (and still didn't reeeeeaally believe it til she was born) 

Future, I'm SO itchy, especially at night time, it's awful. My legs are the worst, and my head - I shaved my hair just to see if that would help but it didn't :( I've had it the previous times as well and think for me it's just skin gone haywire, mine is super sensitive at the best of times. All my bloods have come back normal.

Still, which is the control? :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I found out with my boys at 14 but wasn't truley convinced until 20 lol I even called the place and double checked, because ya know... I'm crazy lol most places will have you come back in a week or two for free if the can't tell. 

Keeps- how terrible!!! I can't even imagine so glad you and her dad are quick thinkers and we're paying attention. And poor baby. Silent reflux and a cold. :( hope she is better soon.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm thinking of going between 15 & 16 weeks. The facility has a guarantee, if they can't figure it out they bring you back in and if they are wrong they refund you I believe.


----------



## Fern81

Pl - all the best with your last few days and I hope your labour goes really smoothly! 

Gigs- on my 12 week scan the nub was super obvious. My sister's u/s gender scan was wrong twice though.... Hope you get a nice clear shot.

Green- third tri baby yeah!! Geez it's uncomfortable! :) :) can just imagine how you must be feeling!

Keeps- I had goosebumps reading about your scare. How horrible. So glad she's OK. <3

Annnddd soon the testing commences again; fx for good news!


----------



## Fern81

Oh and CONGRATS APHY!! Btw I did end up choosing a name no-one seems to be able to pronounce lol. Hope you weren't anyway near the floods yesterday.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern don't tease us like that! What's the name?


----------



## Fern81

I've sent you a pm gigs :)


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, that is scary! So happy to hear your little one is ok now. 

Fern, thanks :) feels like this last wait just has an open ending... At least the bfp tww you now the day where you start testing. ;)

Gigs, can you maybe teach an extra class for the extra money? Hope baby cooperates, if you remember, ours never did ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Jez sorry your class was canceled, that's definitely annoying.

CB fanny stabs :rofl: the things you say

Keeps that is absolutely terrifying! I'm glad it turned out okay, poor thing. Since you are bfeeding, when my dds had a stuffy nose I would rub vicks on MY chest so that they could breathe it in while nursing, it really did seem to help.

Gigs can you ask your dr for an earlier anatomy scan? Here they do them at 20 weeks. Maybe they could do the same for you? At least then it would be before Christmas. I totally get the bonding thing. I'm the same way. 

Tex the private scan places are very accurate now. I looked up the statistics and they have a running of 98% accuracy (United States, not sure on other countries) . It's absolutely amazing how far ultrasounds have advanced. I did them with all 3 of my babies, and with Luke I was just barely 13 weeks! Generally, if they cant get a good picture in order to find out gender they will have you come back at a different time to try again free of charge. 

MS I totally thought I had the test upside down when I looked at it. the test line developed before the control even started! sorry you're miserably itchy. Have you tried any homeopathic remedies?

Fern! Name choice! Please share!

PL hun how are you feeling?

AFM unfortunately no bd on the day of that beautiful OPK :nope: hoping the night before will do the trick. Counting today as 1DPO? Had this weird orangy-pink tinted creamy CM today.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Night before is perfect, no? Let's the swimmers get right up in there and be ready when the egg pops.

I don't believe in homeopathy so I wouldn't waste my money on it :haha: I'm eating Piriton like it's going out of fashion!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, I meant to say in last post, fanny stabs reminded me :rofl:

All the ladies suffering groin/pelvic pain, make sure you get checked out for spd - physiotherapy can really help if it's that, and they'll want to know for labour as stuff like pushing in stirrups can be really bad for it and have it drag on post-natally.


----------



## StillPraying

Opk still positive....does this mean the egg is still hanging out?
 



Attached Files:







20161110_103703.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pacificlove

Still, it doesn't look as dark as the control, so is the surge maybe over?

As for me, I am getting af type cramps on and off.

The mw called. She is either going to see us Friday, or come for a home visit with her back up mw on Saturday. Since we've already met her once, my mw is going to call me back again later to book us in. Just depends on if the back up mw wants to meet us again.

And the birth she was attending Wednesday morning, well that baby was finally born at 2 am this morning!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, the opk test line is on the left O_O Keep I giess you're just having a long surge?

And omg, what a long labor! Oh yes, this does excite me more to have a planned c section on the horizon. Ds was born at 5:33 am and I hadn't slept since the night before. It was brutal.

No dice on moving the appointment up :( the office is adamant the appt is at 22 weeks :(


----------



## pacificlove

:dohh: should have looked a bit closer, I feel stupid now:haha: in that case... O today or tomorrow is my guess? Get another round of bd just in case anyway!

I gave my dog another bath, with dawn dish detergent, Hopefully that will do the trick. I had a feeling to take the phone with me and wouldn't you know it, my mw calls as I am in the midst of shampooing the dog...
New appointment is Sat morning with the back up mw at home! I guess mine is now on vacation:nope:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs that sucks. Idk hun, to me it would be worth the money, but I don't know your finances. What does your hubby say?

PL do you not like back up midwife?

Dh is dealing with health stuff so no bd...and I felt the o pains while at his Dr's appointment. Strange that I get those now after all the pregnancies I've had. If I had them before they definitely weren't as intense. Trying to entice him now before we have to pick up the girls.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry still no catch up been reading but just ahhh report cards

Still hope you get that bd today 

Gigs agreed wait until 16ish week if you are selling out $

Aphy congrattttrs

AF my cousin nope her vag still hurts. Her gyn says see her pcp and her pcp says see her gyn. Supports don't help. She tore her vag with baby one and it never healed up. But she wants another vagina birth. Shrugs

I think the dollar tree doesn't sell the cassettes anymore her

Pl did you get your final sweep today?

Keeps that is scary but glad the wedge pillow is helping! And adorable pictures :)

Fern I am also curious about this mystery name 

Sorry if I missed you on my phone/starvinnnng


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I'm curious about the name too.

Gigs I'd talk to DH about it and see if he can help you figure it out. It sounds very important to you so I would try to get it done.

Pacific sorry about midwife issues and not seeing your normal one this week.

Still maybe you are Oing today. I'd test tomorrow to make sure it's negative.

Dobby sorry you are busy grading but congrats on well timed BD. 

Keeps so glad she was alright. What a scare. I have to renew my car in July next year when I'm due, guess I'll try to do it on June and I'll freshen up again. I think they changed techniques up anyways.

Sorry my brain is fried and I don't remember much else. I'm doing fine. Just tired and hungry. No MS so far. FX that stays away. Anywho, have a good rest of the week ladies :)


----------



## pacificlove

Still, back up mw has some outlandish ideas.. but I did like her. She would have ok'd me to give birth in my goat barn.... Where ever mom is most comfortable is her motto.

Fern, fx that ms stays away for you! Makes me want to say boy ;) 

Dobs, no I did not. I am seeing the back up mw on Saturday with a home visit. Hoping she'll be just as happy to "give away" the sweep as my normal mw ;) my normal mw is now on vacation..


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for no ms Flueks. And congrats on week 6! 

Pl sorry I missed that :(. Hopefully you get the sweep on Saturday. Hubs will be back then though, right?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- back up midwife sounds cool as far as giving mom control but there has to be some boundaries right? Lol 

Flu- glad there's no ms! Hope it stays away. When's your first appointment?

Does anyone else hate kick counts? I absolutely hate them. They make me more nervous and give me more anxiety for nothing. I know both boys are good in there I don't want to over analyze it. Okay sorry rant over.


----------



## DobbyForever

What's a kick count?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- you have to lay down (or I guess sur in whatever position you want) and wait until you feel 10 kicks, you gave up to 2 hours. For me if I don't feel 10, or feel both babies, I have to call a labor and delivery nurse who will tell me to come in. Which I get the point of but I just don't like it. My boys are being really quiet right now I've only felt baby A a few times.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo that sounds stressful =\. How often do they expect you to do them?


----------



## mrs.green2015

They wanted me to do it twice a day! But I do it once because... I figure the stress is worse than not doing it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah twice a day seems crazy but idk that's me. I totally get the stress. Are they really concerned of something or just precautionary?


----------



## claireybell

I never bothered with kicks counts as Nuala & Riley were wriggly ALL the time.. i think i may of did it once with both when they were quiet but thats it, its just something else to get stressed about, dont get me wrong i understand why they do it & i can imagine its a bit more tricky determining if both babies are wriggling about together in there! I wouldnt stress to much with it MrsG no doubt your boys are great & some days they are just more sleepy as they're growing lots :) 

OMG Keeps how terrifying hun :hugs: so glad Ella is ok now! If shes able to be wedged into a baby bouncer/bouncy chair after a feed this really helps aswell


----------



## Fern81

Green- my sister said that she felt WAY less movement with her twin boys that with her singleton dd, just because they had less space to move. Poor you, I don't envy you having to do kick counts all the time.

Sorry gals I'm not going to post his name on here cos I'm paranoid :) feel free to pm me if you want to know!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fern, you have a Nintendo in there :happydance:

Mrs G, I'd never heard of kick counting done like that, only to keep an eye on baby's patterns and if you notice that they're being much quieter than usual, then go in for monitoring. I guess you can't be too careful with twins but twice a day seems excessive especially since you feel them anyway and can tell which is which.

PL - I want your midwives :haha: Mine is great, and my consultant is a total doll and just as whacko as me about the whole birth process matters thing, but she'd only step in in labour if there was something going wrong and she happened to be around or on call. I'm kicking up a fuss for specific midwives at the hospital this time (again) though cos last time was rubbish. She wouldn't let me in the pool even to labour, because of previous c-sec even though that was Joe and I'd had another since who was actually born in the water.

Flu, yay 6 weeks! :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh FF moved my crosshairs to cd 16! I stopped using opks once they went negative and I assumed my slightly open cervix was closing up Tuesday and that I Oed monday but ugh. Timing would be O-6, O-4, O-2, and O-1 but it means waiting longer to test


----------



## JLM73

:hissy:
THIRD TIME POSTING
I am soooo over losing posts to BnB Pop up ads and full page drop downs!
I am deathly stomach churning ill, so this is a real pain- just check my chart...I feel worse than some back alley mutt who thought it was a good idea to eat from the dumpster with the fuming bottles with skulls and crossbones:sick:
This cycle was to be a scratch due to bad timing , being lazy, and honestly just waiting for next cycle so I can use my clomid!

Me and hubs legit have not DTD in weeks, just stress , injuries, bad timing so this was NEVER to be -
I legit had no plans to do anything but shuffle him off to work, and LAY DOWN!
Well he gets all up on me at like 5am and I was like ugghhh- must be the cold weather...
So murphys law I was like Cold weather makin ya frisky, and he says no - a day off:shock:
Totally forgot he got today off:dohh:

So I guess we are in the TWW with a snowball chance:shrug:
I mean hell I did the opk and left it blaring on the counter- neither of us discussed it even- i temped this morning before he jumped me, but it was dark, so I had NO idea my temp shot up that much!
FF even GRACED me with a red dotted line - confirming I O'd- now I just have to hope the :spermy:survived my :blush: um...mouth transfer into a cup to syringe the boys- and surely some spit back in LOL...
It was all very very unplanned and I only thought of the mouth save last sec too- hubs was ready to wipe the boys away!
so yes, another JLM :spermy: Saga
And IF they survive all that, and my egg lives long enuff, and they swim like hell....I just mayyy be in the TWW.
I'm still looking more fwd to the Clomid arrival that squinting at hpts:roll:


----------



## DobbyForever

J hope you feel better! I woke up today like effffff what am I teaching in math but then I was like hell yeah no work. SO works though so lame. Will you be testing at all this gi round if you weren't really trying?


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, was going to post last night but i had another migraine attack :( sooo nauseated and it hurt to look at the screen. Headache is finally tapering off, I think...

Green, I also was never told to do kick counts with DS. By all means, follow the advice of your doc...but my personal opinion is mothers have good gut instinct, and you'll know if something seems off or they've been too quiet, at which point you would I'm sure get checked out. I have a different dr this time so I'm curious to see what he'll suggest.

Omg J...Kudos to you, girl. I've done thay twice and nearly threw up on hubs the second time. Never again!


----------



## JLM73

having a lazy day in bed with hubs bingewatching movies
still feel like shit.
I only have 1 frer, so there won't be early testing this go round for me- no budget for it
prob a wally cheapie at 10dpo.


----------



## Flueky88

J your sagas are the best. I do believe saliva kills sperm though but you never know. Sorry you are so sick. Hope you feel better soon. 

Dobby your timing is still good. Honestly I think the 2 days before O are better because sperm are ready and waiting for that egg. 

Thanks, M&S just trying to be positive. I feel like we all know when somethings wrong and I don't have that feeling.

Fern I'll have to pm you later.

Gigs sorry for migraine. Did you have them before pregnancy or is this new?

Greenie, I go for my ultrasound next Thursday, 17th. Can't wait. 

Well I best finish my work day up. So glad my day went fast. Got a nursing student to get vitals and such :) so I could be the lazy computer using nurse lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol fluek I love it. I forgot did you already tell work you are preggs? I remember someone saying as a nurse you tend to tell earlier fir safety precautions.

Afm I made a thread. Looking at the pattern, I agree with cd 16 but having a cl of 98.1 instead of 97.8/9 coupling with the mostly closed cervix that day I just don't buy it.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh Fluek! Can't wait for your scan!

Yes, I did get migraines but not often at all.

Dobs wish i knew what to say about the chart...but you look like you're well covered with bd! Have you tried tracking cm?


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy crap gigs I swear you were 13 weeks yesterday how did you get to 14?!

I have tried but I can never reach my cervix/ whatever I pull out is never ewcm even on o day.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby haha might as well have them do something or they ate bored or feel useless. We both enjoy getting done earlier. I've told my supervisors and they haven't told. I notified because of safety concerns. Oh and I know it's kinda gross but as far as cervical mucus, I had EWCM on to after bm. So I never did internal checks.

Gigs congrats on 14 weeks. P.S. that steak on your ticker looks amazing. I'm drooling. I can't wait for dinner.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol I was thinking the same! A steak with mashed taters...mmmmm

Dobs, similar to what Fluek said, if you kind of bare down like you're doing a bm it can push cm down, or if you're checking internally do that and it can kind of push the cervix into reach.


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* LOL I'm not concerned - if saliva being in with sperm was guaranteed BC there'd be a whole lotta guys hocking into vajays lol
I figure my saliva ph isn't too off from cm- given the ferning saliva tests etc, :shrug:
Preseed should have balanced the ph as well
This wasn't a planned TTC month anyhow so it will be luck if at all.

*Keep* OMG scary! And Inever freak over any med situation, but she's so young!! Glad all is well, and the wedge is fab!

*MrsG* Awesome pics !!

*Aph* HUGE CONGRATS! :dance:

*Still* I think you have PERFECT timing! So excited for you. I thinkn you O'd today when you felt it- I generally O the day the opk is darker than control!

*Gigs* :blush: I wanna eat your baby again lol so yummy after 2 days of stomach ill...Hope you are able to work out an extra class to have peace of mind

*Dobs* look at that chart woman! Guess SO is on board YAY!

*Fern* I LOVE original names!will be in touch cuz I'm nosey:haha:


----------



## JLM73

Sorry if I forgot anyone - I legit dredged over pages for 5 hours trying to watch movies with hubs, and laze about sick

And someone said it before but here I am all excited about the Clomid finally here, and Murphy's lawand the Universe would laugh in my face with a BFP from a last moment, spit and syringe move :dohh:
Guess I'll know in about 12 or 13 days:rofl:

And OMG can't believe how time has flown for *Babies Juliette, Nuala, and Ella!!
*
*PL* :shock: you are due!

Oh yes and* Breeaa*??


----------



## JLM73

OK someone asked about a lady who had been TTCing and posting here-* Janis*??
Just came to me- does she still lurk?? Pregger?? Still TTCing?
I just went back like 60 pages and can't find her old stuff:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for clomid! I would be amused if you end up not needing it hehe fxed

I cannot remember her last update =\

Pl is due annnnd quiet today. The anticipation


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm I can't recall the last thing Janis said :-k

Was today pl's due date?!

J i hope you end up not needing it! Do you have netflix? Have you seen "Stranger Things"? It's a fantastic binge watch show. I can't wait for season 2!


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* hope you are doing well and RESTING!!

*Gigs* I have not had netflix since it FIRST came out and they mailed you so many movies at a time, and They are lucky I didn't bankrupt them I watched so many a week lol
I have heard of Stranger Things - Trying to catch hubs up on many many great movies he somehow totally missed :huh: Huge blockbusters and classics- he JUST saw revenge of the nerds today for the FIRST time- had never even HEARD of it :saywhat:
I'm totally hooked on WestWorld right now, and I just added Kevin Hart's new series:
*Hart of the City * Check that out Dobbers


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lazy selfish post. 
I'm exhausted but had an amazing day. DH surprised me with a day off and we spent all day doing fact stuff. We got cribs, car seats, and a diaper bag!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww green yay you know we want pics

Technically pl is due tomorrow but close enough

J I will look into it I need another show to follow


----------



## JLM73

Awesome day *MrsG!*

OMG totally forgot to mention I spent like 2 hrs doing hubs feet tonight- I usually clip them etc each week, and we do the joint foot massage thing...but tonight I planned to do his routine foot thing- as he is a man, and tends to neglect his ( not dirty at all, just prone to chipping up nails etc) sooo I did the regular clip and was putting on antifungal ( an old habit of mine) and being diabetic I don't want poor circulation issues etc- well he actually being silly asked what color I was gonna paint them:huh:

Dost...thou...tempt Meeeee???
I told him don't think I won't! I whipped out my nailcare bag with like 20+ color polishes and said - I got red, blue, green, silver, pewter, gold...
I was joking but he said OOoh Pewter! Likee my car!

:blush: well over an hour and half later the pewter was NOT light enough for my liking, so I did metallic silver with Black over...didn't like that- did the 2nd foot black, and in the end I painted 1 foot Electric Royal Blue:thumbup:
He's such a goofball he thinks he's gonna wear that to the car show we are going to tomoro:rofl:
He's snug as a bug, rolled in his blanket snoring away....with 1 set of Black toenails, and the other set Electric Metallic Blue :rofl:
I love him....but tomoro I am removing that- or he has to wear closed shoes LOL


----------



## Aphy

JLM hahahahahahahaha! That's classic! Hope you took a photo? Have fun at the car show...I would leave it on and make sure he wears open shoes just to see people reactions!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg J that is hilarious


----------



## JLM73

*Aphy* my hubs is a total shameless clown in public he totally would rock crazy toes lol
Best pic i could sneak without waking him
 



Attached Files:







20161111_234702-1-1.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa J thats hilarious :haha: sorry your feeling poorly, get some well deserved rest hun :) you should french tip his nails ha ha!! 

Ooh is Pacifics due date today? My cousins wife due date today & shes just been fb messaging me shes had a 'show' & mild contractions omg im excited haha! Shes labours & delivers reeeeally quick so i reckon baby will arrive today :pink:


----------



## Jezika

Super tired here, so forgive my forgetfulness...

Aphy - I can't remember if I said congrats, but congrats!

Still - Any baby!??!!?

Fern - I'd love to hear the name via pm. Glad it sounds like things are going well

J - Nice work on the toes and congrats on the Clomid. Hope it makes the different you're looking for, but also hope you won't need it thanks to Murphy's law (sod's law)!

Keeps - your scary story Ella gave me goosebumps too. Is silent reflux very dangerous, then? So glad she's better. I still can't get over how scary that is.

Gigs - I totally get the bonding thing with sex. And good call on selling some art or doing a session just to raise funds.

Re: kick counts, I've only explicitly done them a handful of times since Matilda is pretty active so there's really no need to count. If' I'm concerned, she usually starts moving around after a few pokes, talking to her and... shining my cell phone light at the bottom of my belly! Our hypnobirthing instructor gave us that idea. Apparently sometimes it's used to entice breech babies to turn head down, since they follow the light? 

Had my third-tri u/s today (that's my 7th of this pregnancy!). It was uncomfortable and a bit meh since they made me strip, whereas most other places haven't, they didn't tell me the results, and gave me one photo of Matilda's face in 2D where she look alike a legit alien. If I hadn't had a nice, human-looking 3D facial shot of her at 19 weeks, i would honestly be concerned that she has an alien face. 

Oh, my midwife said the vagina pain thing (which really seems to be in the pubic bone) is pubic something-or-other.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Symphysis pubis disfunction (SPD) - physiotherapy can help Jez. Although not long left to go either!

Hahaha J. 

Re: Janis, I did some stalking and she hasn't been on BnB in a month. She's 13 weeks pregnant now according to her ticker and last checked in here to report scan and HB :)


----------



## gigglebox

Green, holy moly, you're 2ish months from delivery?! How?!!! And Janis, you're nearly ready to go! Crazy that by the new year this thread will have 2 shiny new bubs, and 2 more shortly after! Remember when NONE of us were pregnant?! 

J, that is too funny. I definitely vote to let him rock the open toes. Also I can't remember if I've seen revenge of the nerds. Was that the same director who did weird science?

PL! You're keeping us on the edge of our seats! Update soon!

Afm, my uterus seems huge. They say at 16 weeks the too should be half way between your pelvis and belly button. Well i'm 14 and it's an inch or two below my naval O_O


----------



## TexasRider

Gosh y'all talk so much it's hard for me to keep up and reply. I read everything just don't always have time to reply.....

J- nice to hear from you again. Lol at hubs toes. My hubs won't even let me near his feet much less paint them. 

Ah only a week till I have thanksgiving break.... Can't wait! So ready for a break from these kids. Even though I just had one with the cruise.

I'm 9dpo today and my temp is pretty good. Only about a week to go for AF to show.


----------



## JLM73

Reposting my part of a name /spelling discussion I was having with Fern!
We've touched on this a while back. But I HATE when you take time to give a child a name that MEANS something to YOU- and others just botch it without even trying to pronounce it correwctly:growlmad:
Also hate when they insert unwanted opinions - ex- Oh that's a girls name not boy- ooh I hate that name- ugh that's not pretty enuff :ignore:

I have a super common name:roll: so all my kids will have at least unusual spellings.
I helped a friend with his daughter's first names- Both Persian, as he wanted specific meanings ( tho neither fit their personality now lol) but he battled me forever that in the US ppl just do NOT do difficult/foreign pronunciations ! Ugh
He finally saw the light and went with my spellings adding extra AH here and there 
to get longer sounds - ex he wanted ATISH ( pronounced AH-TEESH in Farsi meaning Persian)
Neverrrr gonna happen here lol in FL with all the southerners she would be AD-ISH for life lol. So he went with my spelling of Ahteesh.
The other was AVA, which he insisted was AH-VAH' emphasis on the 2nd syllable
( meaning pleasing sound) - again I said she will be A-va here, which I liked but he didn't, so he again chose my spelling AhVah- weird but it makes ppl pause long enuff to usually get it close:shrug:
( I'm gonna repost just my part of this to Boards- we've had this discussion before on names but I HATE when ppl pronounce my son's name wrong - Che' t (French sounding Shay) Ppl down south are so used to the nickname CHET- which I hate they call him that when just reading- skipping the accent and gap before T...
He doesn't care - but if he SAYS his name they look twice and usually remember!
Humans lol

*Re: Janis* Perhaps she has just moved to the trimester etc sections, and is having a H&H preg! Hope so! Thx Researchers lol

*Hubs* thinks it's great you think he should rock the nails lol so he plans to- I told him then they are BOTH gonna be Electric Blue- not that blotchy Black !
Gonna do mine Blue as well- ahhh- sappy coordinating couple :rofl:

The parcel serv. updated clomid is HERE- but at my other house.
Past the point in this cycle, but I will def be storing it VERY carefully to ensure we
1 have it for baby- if Sod's Law fails :winkwink:
2 have it for NEXT baby in case anything goes wrong (eek)
3 have it for a sibling project

I know most ladies take it 3 months - I think *Aphy* 4 months??
The place I ordered from has multiple quantities, but I chose 60 of the 50mg- that way I can start at the 50 mg 5 day thing, and if that doesn't work after the 2nd month....I can double the dose to 100mg the 3rd month.
Hell if it hasn't worked by then at least I will be firmly on hubs new insur and have saved enuff to see a specialist:shrug:
Cycle 29 now ....cycle THIRTY next month- will be first Clomid trial :dohh:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific hope appt goes well. Update us when you can :)

Gigs I think things like that progress faster 2nd time around. I may be wrong but I think where it's stretched out before it's easier to stretch second time. 

J I think I'm the only weirdo thinking his diabetic feet look good. I've seen some bad diabetic feet though:rofl: 

M&S how are you feeling.

Jez so sorry your last ultrasound pic wasn't good. Glad you had nice one in 2nd tri that was 3d. 

CB huge congrats hope her labor goes smoothly :)

Texas ugh I hate the mind game of tww. It's like we'll I might be and you get excited. Then you're like nope no way did it work now I have to wait for AF


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex fxed! And I get it. We have two days then yhree mm days for conferences. My wed and Thursday I have conferences from 1:30-6pm but Friday my last one ends at two hehe and we get the whole week off! So excited

Gigs I second fluek I hear second pregnancies the uterus stretches and grows and shows much faster.

J are you thinking sibling project? I forgot. I'm torn on name pronunciation. On one hand, nobody pronounces my name correctly and it is spelled exactly the way it reads. So I stopped caring at a young age. On the other as a teacher i'm always telling kids to call each other by the names their parents gave them. What bothers me if I try my best to say names correctly but I'm tone deaf so culturally specific names I tend to say like an American, and it does irk me when people get mad at me for pronouncing it like I'm American. I don't go to Thailand get pissy with people who call me Deanne because their pronunciation rules. Or my brother has a Thai name but my mom has never once told people to pronounce it the Thai way. Idk I say name your kid whatever makes you happy just not fart monster


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs, how do you tell where your uterus is? I can't tell til much later and even then only if it cramps (like after dtd lol) 

Tex I was just thinking that about your chart. Everyone's cycles are whizzing by so fast. Looking good...

I'm alright Flu, thanks. The worst of the tiredness seems to be lifting a little (I can stay up past 9pm) I have developed a permanently stuffy nose and nose bleeds. Oh, the glamour. Got a load of appointments back to back the next few weeks then back to court again for the thieving employee and hopefully they won't adjourn this time.

The name game - I have some very strong opinions on it for which I have been banned from BnB before when I made them known not very tactfully (cos y'know, subtlety is such a strong point for me) so I won't go into it more than that I have an unusual spelling of a very common name - not unusual at all when I was given it, traditional, Biblical in fact - in Finland. In the UK, not so much. It is FIVE letters and my MIL still spells it wrong after 14 years. (and I got off lightly - my brother's name is Antti Pekanpoika - Pekka being my dad's name so his middle name translates to Pekka's son - again, tradition) 

Note the traditional spellings of my kids' names - the most outlandish being changing to an S in Elisabeth. Also note they are all long with various nick-name options. This should tell you all you need to know about how I feel about my own name and unusual spellings in general :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Hey all! I'm on baby watch for PL! 

Aphy, congrats!

Yeah, kick counts. They're pretty important, but more important, is the ability to recognize an abrupt or drastic reduction in movement. It's tricky, because the bigger baby gets, the less room they have, and the less movement you feel anyway...but I did bust out my doppler quite a bit toward the end of both pregnancies for this reason.

Fluek- Glad to hear all is well so far!

Greene- Hang in there! Those last several weeks are tough. I can't imagine two little baby boys fighting for space in there.

Afm, I am going to ask for prayers or vibes for a little girl (just shy of 2 years old) who goes to my kids' daycare. She just got diagnosed with stage 3 renal cancer. It's horrific, and truly my worst nightmare as a mother. She's precious, and her family is positively devastated...we don't know a lot yet, as we're waiting on the results of the biopsy. 

:(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ms you were banned?! You bada**! I love it lol. Glad the tired phase is coming to an end. I made a comment once about initials on here and the uproar was huge. I was like dude I am entitled to my opinion/experience which is what she asked for. But I learned from asking around that I was apparently in the wrong because nobody wants your actual opinion on names. You're just supposed to smile and say it's cute. So if I ask opinions please give me your honest ones kthx

Wookie definitely sending positive vibes for her and her family.


----------



## DobbyForever

I really think something is happening on pl's front. She usually posts multiple times a day and now she hasn't even been on the lurk list. Methinks we will have a baby soon :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've been banned more than once Dobs :rofl: only the once for the name boards comment though - you're right, people only want opinions that are the same as theirs, usually - and I don't do that, if you ask for my opinion I will give it :haha:

Initials are very important, as are potential nicknames, how the name sounds in various accents (our acid test - yelling it from the door in broad Glaswegian to tell your kid it's dinner time) because you just KNOW that the one variation you hate is what will stick (Lizzie - not Ella, or Beth, or Bella, or Elisabeth - f**king Lizzie :rofl: Thankfully she hates it too and will correct people now! Which has resulted in all of us calling her Lella-bub because that's what she would tell you before she could pronounce it)

Wookie, truly any parent's worst nightmare. Stage three is bad but still treatable though, right? The poor little mite.


----------



## FutureMrs

I'm curious too gigs how do you feel where your uterus is?! I feel huge right now honestly, I definitely won't be able to hide my pregnancy at work much longer, I have a lot of pains in the side of my stomach, especially if I stretch or reach for something. I'm going to go try and get myself a couple Mat shirts and a pair of pants, was hoping I would be able to get away without until 5 months lol. 

That poor family wook I will say some prayers for them.

PL where are you!


----------



## gigglebox

So, to feel your uterus just lay flat on your back and press on your lower abdomen. Your uterus feels like a hardened ball/mass under your skin, whereas usually it's all squishy down there. You can kind of tell where the top of it (fundus/fundal height) starts, which is where dr's measure it. Let me know what you ladies come up with! And if you aren't pregnant yet or are early, feel it now so you know the difference when it starts to grow. I was feeling mine at about 10 weeks, though obviously much smaller.

Wook, that is just heartbreaking. We have a child in our community battling cancer too. I really hope she pulls through. I have read that children with cancer have higher rates of survival that adults, so hope the odds are on her side.


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh thanks gigs going to try this! Obviously I shouldn't ask about weight but how much have you ladies gained so far?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think my uterus is up just underneath my navel.

I haven't weighed myself since before pregnancy and don't plan to til maybe two weeks post partum :haha: DH and I both agree that I've lost some weight the last few weeks, whether that's from bloat going away or not having been near a Burger King for a while I don't know. But I don't feel as squidgy as I did. I was the heaviest I've ever been going in to this pregnancy (about the same as immediately after giving birth to Joe - about 145lb) so I'm gonna live in denial for now and deal with it afterwards :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

Do you feel like your showing M&S?


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi everyone! 

I've been a little quiet lately. I was doing injectibles last cycle and they made me ovulate before my eggs were mature. So a total bust of a cycle (and an expensive one). I was pretty bummed.

I'm doing injectibles this cycle again, but a couple of doses of something that keeps you from ovulating so we make sure my eggs are mature before I trigger. Really hoping this works!

Dobs, I'm so happy your timing looks fantastic no matter which ovulation date you have!

J, it's great you have a slight chance this cycle! Hubs toes look nice! :)

PL, soo close! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## DobbyForever

That's so crazy Michelle. I'm sorry to hear that. It's too bad you still had to pay for it. I get it from the doctor's perspective but still. I am glad they have a fix for it. Keeping my FXed for you this cycle!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Have been showing for weeks Future. Baby #4, body was like 'oh, this again...' and ballooned instantly :haha: I can't even wear my DH's jeans any more, strictly stretchy waist-bands only.

This pic is from 3 weeks ago!! I'll get an up to date one at some point.

Sorry to hear cycle was a bust Michelle. That sucks, fertility meds don't come cheap :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8937.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh look at that bump!!! I love it! The upside is you look totally pregnant and not in that weird is she just gaining alot of weight or pregnant stage? Lol

Sorry to hear that Michelle! I hope this is your cycle! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww ms what a cute bump! can't wait to see a current pic. My cousin was the same way. She showed so early with her 3rd and 4th.


----------



## campn

M+S and Dobs, I was also banned on here before when I was preggo with Ben, it was a misunderstanding though, so I contacted the main mod and she unbanned me thankfully! 

I'm also stalking for Pacific!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ladies! So scandalous! I was only banned once when I created a second account because I forgot the password to this one, but a quick email fixed that.

Campn I still cannot get over that J is two months old


----------



## DobbyForever

Off to my mom's today since my little bro who went off to UCSD is back for the long weekend. I'm thinking I may swing by their dollar tree to see if they have any assured tests. I've never gone there for tests, I used to go there for sticker books since I taught close to it and taught first grade so it was like stickers for everything! Otherwise I'll have to pop by their Walmart to get their tests. I'm just not amused by veriquick.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eeeee, nearly testing time :D

I've been banned a few times because I was naughty :rofl: the name incident, one time for posting a link when apparently I didn't have enough posts to post links :shrug: and at least once because I saw red and my 'oh no you DIDN'T just say that to me' reflex kicked in - like the time I was deep in PND hell after Joe, posted on a thread about birth experiences and some silly little girl started whining at me not to come on and post my 'horror stories' just because I wasn't 'strong enough' to follow through with my birth-plan and ended up with a c-section. She herself had an amazing totally unmedicated birth right up to 7cm when she 'finally' accepted the epidural after like 6 hours and feels that scare stories aren't helpful to others. :rofl: I tore her a new one... (84 hours in labour followed by emergency c-section because he nearly died, and the first painkiller I was allowed was the spinal block 20 mins before he was born - not for want of begging but no epidural because I showed signs of infection and no anything else because Joe's HB was erratic - followed by 8 nights in hospital on IV antibiotics, not being able to touch my baby til he was three days old, by which point he'd had two lumbar punctures and they thought he had meningitis - I'd say I'd been plenty strong enough and was entitled to a moan)

I got a month for that and actually ended up not coming back on til I was second tri with Nat :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Im also stalking for Pacific aswell hahaa!! 

My cousin popped her baby girl out at 12:25 this afternoon on her due date :) it wasnt even a 12hr labour & she said it was mega quick & by far her most painful in all 3 of her babies :shock: was only 3cm around 8:9am this morning aswell & then quick dilation, lucky girl!


----------



## StillPraying

Clairey how fun your dd will have a cousin close in age!

Ms you scandalous thing! Lol but man that is quite a birth story! I had a traumatic birth with dd2 and my group of ladies here had some first time mom's who all "politely" requested I didn't share if it was less than perfect. I abandoned bnb for a while after that until I had a pregnancy scare when dd2 was 9 months, which is how I ended up on this thread originally lol 

Dobs good luck with finding tests. How many dpo are you?

J so glad you're back on! Lovely pedicure work lol how many dpo are you?

AFM I'm confused by opk so I'm unsure how many dpo I am. I think 2?


----------



## DobbyForever

So Walmart is either out of frers or hiding them, most likely the former. There is a target across the street. On the plus side this one normally only has a handful of 88c but today they had put 40 so I snagged a poas amount to last my 3x a day until AF is due :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww congrats to your fam cb!!! What a quick labor. Hope she didn't year or anything!

Dobs what day are you testing? Are you sticking to the original o date? I still love wally cheapies. 

M&s that sounds like a horrible experience. I thought mine was bad...failure to progress, 2 failed epi's, DS' heart rate going crazy, my bp going crazy, and emergency c section. I was exhausted; i delivered at 5:33am and because the pain meds failed i didn't sleep at all, not since the night before.

Looking forward to a planned section this time, methinks!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Dobs!!! Nice score :thumbup:

Hmmm I don't remember how I first got on this site. Probably a question about pulling out, HA!


----------



## DobbyForever

CB congrats to your cousin! That stinks that it was painful, but glad she has her baby safe and sound and quickly!

MS that is terrifying so I totally get you snapping in general but that one particularly.

I'm either 4 or 6dpo. I like to start compulsively testing with cheapies at 7dpo. I took one now just for he thrill of sneaking around my parents :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

My whole lot of nothing at 4/6dpo haha. Just realized sink pic was still wet st 5m so here it is dry as well
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7813.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7833.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - LOL @ thrill of sneaking around your parents

Gigs - tried to check fundal height just now but I ate soooo much that it's not comfortable pressing around there. I do remember feeling it creeping up from my belly button months ago though. Was kind of freaky feeling it.

M&S - Oh yes, that's the pubic thing they mentioned. I actually see people mentioning SPD on here all the time but until now thought it was some back pain thing. It's been a bit better the past couple of days. Fingers crossed it stays that way. Midwives recommended massage or acupuncture and I agreed it would be a good idea, but I'm way too lazy. And wow re: the comment about your awful experience being a result of not sticking to your birth plan.

Wooks - that's so heartbreaking, I can't even imagine. I really hope the little one pulls through. Kids can be so, so strong.

It's so exciting to think something must be going on with PL! Can't wait to hear from her.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, anyone have idea for baby shower games? Mine is on the 20th. One thing I will be doing is giving everyone a piece of paper and getting them to draw an animal with pencil and sign their name. Then, when I have time, I will go over the drawings with a fine black pen, scan them into to my computer (i.e., just take a picture of them), turn them into vector graphics and colour them in on Adobe Illustrator, and then have them printed and framed as a collage of animals for Matilda. Basically it'll be digital art created by all our friends and fam (and actually I can get family overseas to do the same but just e-mail me pics of their drawings, which I can just print and then trace over). Soooo easy to do!


----------



## pacificlove

Scandalous posts on here, love it. To me it feels like the lady posting "don't put your bad experience on here" should have been banned. Same, if I want your opinion, I don't want it sugar coated. Is that coming from the parents that expect their kids to get a participating trophy??

J, yay for clomid, hope you won't need it next cycle ;) and lol for painting hubby's toe nails. 

Cb, congrats aunty cb!!! So few babies are born on their due dates :)

As fkr us, we discovered that the raccoons found a way into our duck house... 3 dead and 2 more injured this morning. So not a good morning for us. One duck was so badly injured, hubby had to dispatch of it :(

Mw was here just after 10, apparently my mw didn't do any notes for what my cervix looked like last week, so the fill in mw didn't havr anything to compare it to today :haha: she did say 1-2 cm dialated and I've been crampy all day. Cramps are getting a bit stronger though. And yes, she did do a membrane sweep, and no bleeding after it. 
What was also interesting, she didnt have a Doppler, but rather a stethoscope lookalike thing to hear the hb with, I forget the name. 

After hubby and I went to the hardware store to pick up materials for the final duck house built and improvements for the current version. Had some good cramps (gonna call them cramps, not contractions for now) whole out shopping.
Hops and back hurt now, so we are relaxing for the rest of the day.


----------



## M&S+Bump

You know you're a crazy TTC'er when someone posts a pic of a test that is almost physically impossible to be positive and you still enlarge it and tilt your phone this way and that to squint :rofl:

Yay for baby CB - that's great progress! The faster, the more painful in my experience too but at least it's over quickly!

I don't blame you Gigs - no sleep then newborn is hard! Joe not so bad because he was in NICU so while I had to get up every three hours to pump, at least I got to sleep in between. Nat was born at 2am on Monday morning and the last sleep I'd had was a nap on Saturday early afternoon. Ella was 6am and again, I hadn't slept the two nights prior, my body does love the nocturnal 'false' labour then everything fizzling out by the morning...

I'm of the opinion that forewarned is forearmed - I wish I'd heard a lot more bad experiences before my first! It would definitely have helped not to feel so alone. Although it's not necessarily a bad thing - I'm a bit rabid about 'birth experience' and control these days, but with the result that I know that I have control over the situation, and what a difference that makes to absolutely everything - pain, recovery, mental well-being after... with Joe I had no control. With Nat, only specific, hand-picked midwives were allowed in my room - no doctors, no mention of procedures until I asked, I had a room full of visitors and we were laughing and chatting so much that people kept peeking in because they didn't believe it was a labour room. There was genuinely no pain, I felt absolutely no need for anything until it was pushing time. I was in full control - all the way through the pregnancy if anyone tried to tell me what I was 'allowed' to do or what was hospital procedure, if they couldn't back it up with sufficient facts, I just refused. It still makes my blood boil when people say 'oh, my doctor/midwife won't let me...'

With Ella I let it slip with the result that I felt undermined and not prepared enough while in labour and exhausted to start fighting - I should have done it beforehand. And hey presto - it was much more painful, I felt frightened and didn't cope as well and ended up with PND again.

I'll be prepared again this time and they'll know I'm coming :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay PL you're alive! Sorry about the raccoons :( 1-2cm at this stage is great for a first timer!

Get as much rest and sleep as you can in the final days :)


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, a woman should be in control of her birth. That's why I love our "hippy" midwives here on the west coast ;) I am so happy to hear you were able to control it the second time around. 

Jez, if you watch 19 kids and counting they have had some really good ideas for baby shower games. One I liked in particular: take a chocolate bar and melt it into the diaper. Then your guests will have to guess what it used to be... Your chocolate bar options are almost endless... :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Quick selfish rant. 

This morning was not fun. First the dog was howling as I was trying to leave the house. Would not stop despite the bark collar (I guess it wasn't working) so I was running late to meet DH at my moms house (long story) to go to our 3D ultrasound. Dog wouldn't stop and it was too early to let get bark it out. Finally took her to drop get off at my moms while we went. My mom lives maybe 5 minutes away. And while we're on our way the dog poops!!! Not only poops but steps in it and gets it ALL over. Luckily I was planning to get it detailed anyway but come on!!!!!! She never does that kind of stuff!!! And then! We drive ALL the way to the ultrasound place (45 minutes away) for her to tell me she can't see anything.. She said I'm too far along and since they're breach she can't even see their faces. I was super confused since I get anatomy scans every 4 weeks and they have to be able to see everything how can this tech not see their face? And wouldn't breach be easier since their heads are higher up and not wedged in my public done? 
Needless to say I spend all morning crying and upset because things just weren't going right. 

I'll be back to catch up ladies. Off to organize the nursery mess.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Have each of your guests take a piece of string/tape measure etc and guess the circumference of your bump, that's always good for a laugh :D

Yeh, PL, it makes me so sad hearing about people wanting VBACs but their hospital 'not allowing' them, or being told to stay on their backs on a monitor for their labours etc etc - I know it's different over there and your doctor could technically refuse to have you as a patient - but it goes on in the UK as well - I was initially told I wouldn't be able to eat or drink anything in labour and would have to have a cannula inserted when I was admitted, as well as continuous monitoring (which apparently meant lying on the bed - something I already knew multiplied the pain!) even though my chances of a succesful VBAC were exactly the same as the chances of a first timer having a succesful vaginal birth. I was no more likely to need a c-section just because I'd had one before, but I was to be prepped for one 'just in case' as soon as I went in. Hahahaha - no. I relented to the monitoring, but had a waterproof and wireless monitor which came in the pool with me. I lay down for about 10 minutes during the entire labour, to be examined and for them to try to break the water (unsuccesfully) the rest of the time was standing, on the ball or against the side of the pool on my knees.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Mrs G :hugs: hope the rest of your day went better. Will you be able to reschedule the ultrasound with a different tech?
As for the dog mess.. yuck! Buy hubby some "nature's miracle" from the pet store and the mess will be gone as quickly as it happened! One of our dogs a few years ago had diarrhea in my parents.. we ended up having to stop along the highway to clean it up. Luckily my parents always have some travel water and paper towels in their cars, but it was so stinky. I forgot to say, we were on a day trip to the mainland to get to Ikea... And thr dog had what I would call "stress diarrhea".

MS: I've read a few birth stories from the Ina May Gaskin book. The ladies stories go as far back as the 1970s and they are truely horrific which is then how they ended up with Ina May for following births. I had to put the book down and stop reading it even though the stories focus on good stories.
In the UK, do you have the option of out of hospital births?

Forgot to mention: my belly measured at 37 weeks. Baby officially dropped.


----------



## JLM73

*PL* YAY for droppage! and WTH :shock: you are having a 15 lb turkey??? :rofl:
So so sorry about the duckies:cry:
Hope you can catch or stop whatever it is!
I'd be pissed off and on stakeout with a :gun: overnight!

*DobbDob* You rock the free world for deals and stashes!!

*M&S* I toooootally brightened my screen, enlarged Dobs pics annnd tilted my screen with squinting :rofl:

*CB* CONGRATS!!

*MrsG*:sick: Oh myyy....I'd be livid...perhaps up the strenght on the bark collar- or crate her:shrug: I'm a huge fan of crating- that sounds like separation anxiety!
Also I paid for a 4d scan pkg for surro twins to make a surprise book for the parents, and even being in T alignment, bottom breach- we only got part of ONE face, or hand etc I had to return like SIX times literally! Thank goodness with the $140 pkg of like 3 visits- from 6-9 months, fully video'd with music, and several printouts, OMG like seriously- I went like SIX times - no extra charge thankfully, but each of those was MANY tries in a day-( go sit and drink sugary juice, go for a brisk walk and come back, let's flip you back and forth and push HARD )
it was six Loooong tries.
At least you know you have modest lil men :haha: :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol j not really. But I figured 88c a test and next week I am staying with my mom for the holiday so that is the grocery money I would have spent hahaha. But I am happy target seems to consistently have the $3 off coupon so I got a three pack for $9.

Greenie that is ridiculous. I agree with pl that nature's miracle is epic! Love that stuff. And I agree with j that is sounds like anxiety possibly. I am also a big fan of crating, though my old neighbor used to tell me that my dog howled the entire time I was at work regardless of crating or roaming the house. So shrugs. I don't know if she howls now but my new neighbor doesn't complain. Haha

As for the scan, that seems crazy that she couldn't scan you. And for her to say it's because you have twins and are too far along... Didn't they know that when they booked you? Sounds like a cop out for her lack of skill. I sincerely hope they either refunded you or rebooked you. I hope the rest of the day was better!

Ms and J I did as well because a faint, thin line caught my eye. Which is what prompted me to look at the test 30m later and just now and realized the first pic did not dry yet. But I agree. I enlarge and squint and zoom and tilt any time anybody posts a picture even for early teets haha. It's like reflex.

Pl I am so sorry about the raccoon. Did you catch it? That is an awful way to start the day. Hugs. But yay for dropping! Hoping those cramps turn into contractions.

I wish every mom could get the birthing experience they want. The movies and tv shows make it look so easy and perfect.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and Jez I don't really know any games. We just did easy stuff (40m lunch break) like guess the due date charts, write a note to the baby or sleep deprived mom on a diaper, whoever says baby. My cousin played a game at her showed where you had to carry an object between your legs then try to "give birth" to it in a basket relay race. If you dropped it you got a five second penalty. We've done guess the mom's belly size with string if you're not sensitive ant that. My friend and I won because we were 9 and we just made it big enough to fit around the both of our waists. I love the chocolate thing. I saw it on "Playing House" and the brother makes a face and says, "I think mine is actually poop" hahahah. Have you tried Pinterest or YouTube for ideas?


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* AWESOME bumpage! Def show earlier each preg from what I recall:

*Wooks*:hugs: REALLY sending good vibes - so crushing!

*Still* frickin FF says I am 1 dpo, but moved my line over today grrr
see my chart in thumbnail in siggy- I should be 2dpo today- we only :sex: once and I am waaaay tired after walking miles at the car show-hubs being pissy I'll be gone most this week ( ex-ass court drama finally going to mediation)
and with charting you typically Ov the day BEFORE your temp shoots up...I been charting for yeaaaaaarrs lol and that's the point - the rise is spose to signal you O'd.
My opk was blaring that day with test darker than control, which is also usually my O day- neg the day after:shrug:
it's whatever for now tho- too early for me to test, and not buying any wallys till 10dpo at EARLIEST- don't wanna see any :bfn: earlier than I gotta with such low chance this month.

Even if I find out I'll make hubs wait till closer to Xmas...major money bickering today as he will NOT stop trying to spend $$ on sh*t we DON'T need- already own etc!:brat:
I was EXHAUSTED after all day in blazing sun here and NOTHING to eat allllll day- and RIGHT after "the money talk" he says - let me take you to the Chinese Buffet:saywhat:
The ONLY one he likes is high end, and JUST lunch is like $30 for two:hissy:
W T actual F??
So I repeat my $$ rant- he says "you're right" then I spend an hour fighting Wally crowd to make us the BEST meal I can for $10=
8 Tortilla Bowl Chicken Tacos over spinach and rice, with salsa cheese etc etc
AND black Beans and Rice with Onions sauteed in Butter garlic....He says It was delish then promptly parks his ass in front of the TV...wondering WHAT I am washing in the kitchen:saywhat:.....grrrrr:finger: mode tonight LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Omg I LOVE the idea of the digital art made from family & friends! i'm totes stealing that idea! I was going to suggest the candy bar in a diaper game :) never played but also saw it on 19KAC. At my shower we played a game where you had to smell (and sample, if you dared) baby food in jars where the lable had been torn off, and guess the flavor. We also played "pin the sperm on the egg".

PL, sorry about your ducks :( hope you didn't lose any that were too special to you. 

Green, ewwwww. Dog poo stench is the worst! Sorry about the scan :( hope they didn't charge you.

J, coincidentally i ended up painting Des' toes today :haha: just the big toes as hubby was giving me a disapproving look (although Des wanted them all painted). Silver, if you were curious ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

J is your ff set on Opk? It said o was the day after the positive and no cl usually only happens to me when it is on opk mode. But I agree it should be the day before.

As for hubs sorry he is still spending recklessly/didn't help with dishes. I gave noticed some guys are thick and you have to spell it out for them. Like mine I was sick and mentioned going to get a drink and asked if he wanted something. And he asks me to bring him Gatorade. And I'm like um a hole you have been watching me drag myself around all day you should offer to get it for me AND I should get the Gatorade. But I also know if I just asked him he would. Guys are weird.


----------



## JLM73

The dinner he LOVED but acted like dishes MAGICALLY go away, pots empty into tupperware by themselves...and what do you mean there's trash???
grrrr
 



Attached Files:







Chicken Tacos.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* YES Y chromosomes make the knuckles drag a bit...Double Xers IMO have picked ours up a lot lol

Also no my FF is def on advanced. I have been on it for yearrrs and for some reason last year it started making every new cycle for me FAM mode - oh hellll no I ain't waiting for CHs thru FAM- I always immed override cd1 from FAM to Adv.

Ystrdy FF gave me the dotted line...today solid but still a day off IMO:shrug: and :finger: again to FF lol ( I love that emoji today)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol that emoji is awesome as is your $10 dinner win! As for FF no idea


----------



## pacificlove

J, there has been a video going around on Facebook that totally reminds me of you. The guy thinks he owns a magical dinner table as all his dishes disappear at the end of the day.. it's a joke. :haha:

As for raccoons, I am ready to poison them. They got into my chicken coop the night before.got woken up at 1am by chicken screams. Had a whole family of coons going after a chicken. By the time I had the last of 4 out, the poor chicken had died. And my lovely husband didn't even notice that I had left the bed let alone the house with a loud swear...

Everything is reinforced once again!! Live and learn

And I better not be birthing a 15lber!!


----------



## JLM73

HAD to share the link to this funny vid about dogs as we all love some kinda animal. ..i love dogs and cats,. ..but this vid shows cats are a tad smarter lol

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1674638209469580&id=1398236190443118


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg pl that would suuuuck your vag could never come back from that lol


----------



## JLM73

*PL* OMG ! That's a def sunroof baby and LOl on that Magic Table- I just want a magic sink- does the dishes, dries and transports to the cabinets :haha:

I know I asked before but what about a XL barn cat/dog/electric wire around perimeter of the bird barn? Or better high lighting on motion sensor- should only take a couple bright flash attempts to back em off, so hopefully doesn't bother chickens/ducks for just a cpl nights

I love animals, but raccoons can be NASTY and def are smart and persistent buggers!

*Dobs* lol


----------



## JLM73

just looked at my prev 6-8 months of FF setting my avg coverline, and it's always 97.3 to 97.4 
:-k So with my TTC OCD , and believing FF already had my O day off, I set my coverline a bit higher than the prev 8 months, just for the next few days- to 97.45...
will reassess it then using advanced mode etc, but no amt of tinkering with adding neg opks after that + is making a diff right now :roll:

even setting it at 97.45 my temp Rise is .16:shock:
So I def think I O'd, plus cd13 is my normal O day 99% of the time without supps
....hell I could even set my coverline as high as 98.20, and STILL meet the required "*.4 or higher rise for O confirm*" per FF and I KNOW I've *never* had pre O temps average that high...in 8 years lol:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

The thing I hate most about predators, mainly foxes and raccoons, ks that they're so damn cute! Vicious little things in adorable packages.

J, lol! I reposted that video to my page. I think we could all use some humor right now <3 i love the dogs that give it a try and then are like "nope."

Also, agree with Dobs, sometimes men need instruction. Like, very specific instruction...but they're usually happy to oblige.

Afm, illness continues. Headache earlier went away, thank goodness....but i have 
, i guess, a head cold? Congestion, sniffles, sneezing, scratchy throat, enlarged lymph nodes. So much fun.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigawatt* sorry you are still ailing :( I think nasal/sinus issues are very commonduring pregnancy

Hubs is past instruction today I have checked his bitchy attitude soooo much- I am OVER it lol looking fwd to a few days with DS at other house! gah!
And agreed predators generally have they cute factor- like a lure lol

I LOVED the dog n stairs vid- some going backward, tho those belly slides should catch the male bits OUCH!
Pups I feel bad for as they just have no idea wth happened to the ground! lol

I don't mind helping instruction suggestions, but when you ask and blatantly ignore, or make me repeat it 20 times :growlmad:
If I want something to instruct that much on evrything- I will personally take on hubs whiny yappy neurotic Jack Russell- who understands nothing but causing chaos each time we run all the dogs in or out grrrrr:hissy:
No thanks he's a fruit loop lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs :(. Hugs

J lol at the happy dog thing. I definitely think you Oed and you never know that spit may not have killed them off. Picturing spit raindrops with sperm dodging it with super speed pulling a make a man out of you moment lol

I must not be pregnant because I was trying to pick guavas for my mom and I couldn't smell anything! I had to keep calling over my stepdad to double check the ones I was picking. On the other hand I cannot stop eating. I'm constantly starving and have peed every 1.5 hours.


----------



## JLM73

DObs LOL I can totally see the :spermy: dodgin the spittle :rofl:
maybe the guavas weren't best quality??


----------



## DobbyForever

There was a mix of not nearly ripe (totally green, no smell) and then overripe (squishy af). The first one I picked was perfect, but after that I couldn't smell anything. My stepdad swore he could, and I can smell the guava on my hand right now. Idk. I probably should wash my hands...


----------



## claireybell

Been trying to read to catch up, ive been sick at 3am this morning :sick: felt icky before bed & woke up bleurghhhh! Lots better know though :) 

Gigs nasal stuffy headness is really commonin pg, i had it! Pregnancy Rhinitis its called, every cold takes twice as long to vanish! Hope the headaches stop though, i can never function properly when i have a headache! 

M&S was it you who said was told not to say how bad your labour was on a BnB board?? Thats rubbish! Its a pg/baby forum & sometimes i like to hear the worst case type ones, everyone knows labour isnt easy & painfree! Just read it & deal with it ;) 

Dobby your chart is looking lovely :) 

MrsG maybe the twins are now facing inwards hence the no scan pics of faces or anything? If they are still Breech at term, dont worry if its end up in a planned csection, its so calm & less stressful! & you'll most probs have a really lovely tiny tidy scar :)


----------



## pacificlove

Sooo..pretty sure my waters broke at 1 am... Contractions are there, short, but definitely need to breathe through them. 2 am now


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay PL! Go baby! Go baby!

We can pretty much do what we want here with regards to birth - home birth is actually encouraged as an option for low risk mums, even I could have had one if I'd really been set on it. My hospital is fine though. There's probably private birthing units and midwife led places but my hospital essentially is a midwife led unit anyway with pools etc. And I like the option of drugs being there even though I probably won't take them :haha:

Sorry to all the sickies!! Glad you feeling better CB. Gigs, are you taking anything for your headache and sinuses? I'm bad and just take all my pre-pregnancy meds inc decongestants etc - the only one I don't take is the prescription sleeping tablet but I don't need it anyway :haha: couldn't live without my Vicks Micromist right now, nose is constantly blocked.

J, I take it DH wouldn't take well to you taking over and managing the money? We have a joint bank account but DH never looks at it. I bailed him out of about £5k worth of credit card debt when we were quite newly together and ever since then, I just deal with it. He has a card but tends to check with me for purchases anyway and mostly just sticks to any cash we get (we rent space at the shop cash in hand to a seamstress, and DH brother lives in a house we own and he usually pays rent in cash too) You may have noticed I'm ever so slightly a control freak and he's too careless with money! 

Chinese buffet 2 for $30 sounds incredible (that'd be a risking-food-poisoning type place here - our fave restaurant we don't get much change out of £80 for two) but can you please come live with me? Those tacos, drool.. I have a spare bedroom and a dishwasher :rofl: and plenty of small children for you to pet.

As for cute predators, that's why cats are always so pissed off - they're God's perfect killing machines but only weigh 8lb and we keep picking them up and kissing them and put bells and bows round their necks :haha:

Mrs G, that's rubbish about the scan and doggy bleurgh. If it's too late to get good pictures then they shouldn't have accepted the booking!! 

Dobs, what's a guava? I often feel like a total creep standing squishing all the avocados - even worse when someone else comes to try and pick one - do you warn them about the ones you already checked? Do you leave them to it? Hahaha. Although not as bad as the crazies who just TAKE ONE without trying any of them &#128561; It might say ripe on the box but we all know that's a lie!


----------



## JLM73

*PL* YAY!!! is it still trickling now and again?? Usually it does after the initial gush
So exciiiiiting :wohoo: Hope you have a peaceful labor and deliver easily!!
I LOVVVVE Ina May Gaskin- she's considered THE most authority on natural birthing from back in the hippie- days she even had traveling buses to deliver the hip women- walked them in the woods- said do what you feel your body needs, and even have some :wine: to bring on/ease early labor :rofl:

*Dobs* yea all that mixing fruit would make it hard!!

*M&S*LOL:rofl: don't tempt me to move LOL. You'll be like :saywhat: who the hell is this Chick on my doorstep??:haha:
I try to cook interesting meals- it's nice to figure out the restaurant quality stuff cheap at home- as I am a food WHORE lol

Gah I am suffering literally went to bed exhausted- hubs was all snuggled up to me, but SNORED soooo loud and erratic I literally left the damn room for the recliner at 3:43 am- but damn house is so small I was 1 room away and he STILL sounded like a boar mixed with a grizzly and a chainsaw with the door shut!!!
GRRR I was pissed - 10mg Ambien didn't work at ALL for that non-sense.
Everytime he would stop for a bit I thought ahhh- but he would start as SOON as I drifted off, and if I nudged him he just grumbled and began grabbing and rearranging one of the Zillion pillows he insists he needs to sleep...
ALWAYS yanking the one from under MY head :growlmad: ( they are XL pillows....like 8....on a single bed.....seriously- Princess and the Pea arse...)

He came dragging out at 7 to apologize profusely but damage is done- I get no naps with mom and DS, and will not get a chance for sleep for another 16 hrs!!
= 40 hrs up...yay

I'm more pissed I'm not sure after 2 days of this how much it's affected my BBT!!!:brat:


----------



## JLM73

stilll no coverline from FF and it moves O up again to cd14- day of HUGE rise
pffft- back to override...


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry, skipped over everything to say

OMG PL I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!! Can't wait to find out what baby is and see pics! Painless & speedy & healthy vibes to you!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Bump pic 17 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8978.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

MS looooove the dress and the bump! So cute! Also you crack me up

PL I almost yelled in excitement then I remembered it is 6am. Cast your final :blue: :pink: votes! I vote mother's intuition :blue:

K my screen is too bright so I will return when the sun rises


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh if I got up to pee at 12:30am and it's 6:30am, is this fmu still or smu?


----------



## M&S+Bump

FMU Dobs, 12.30 is still the previous evening :haha:

I vote boy too for PL! If it's 6am over there, something must be happening since there's been no post since 2am :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

I'll go with boy, 8lbs 3oz :thumbup:

Hmmm Dobs that's tricky but I'll say fmu.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww M& S what a lovely bump <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Look at gigs guessing weight as well!

Well my fmu was stark white lol not that I expect much else haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7894.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FutureMrs

Good luck PL!!!! I'm so excited for you and hubs!

M&S your bump is gorgeous!

Dobs I have everything crossed that this is your cycle :)


----------



## FutureMrs

I feel like given that this is our first I am a bit early to have a proper bump so it might just be bloat but this morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2015.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## FutureMrs

Also I swear my dogs are usually normal.. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg future I don't know what I love more: your bump, the dogs, or that pile of clothes. Woman after my own heart <3. Maybe a mix of bump and bloat? Idk how early people show versus bloat

I'm a bit torn now... I think I am going to break up with SO. last holiday season was perfect. We spent breakfast with my family then he went off to his. This year, he is being a jerk so my parents uninvited him and he's being a jerk to me. I love my family and I want to be with someone who loves them, too. And I want in laws who at least fake like me/actually like me. I still want to be a mom. But like... What if I break up with him and then get a bfp? Or do I really stay with him just because I'm pregnant? I'm getting ahead of myself but idk. He told me last night he doesn't actually want to be engaged and doesn't wear his ring unless he's with me and that he's feral and doesn't actually enjoy the stuff we do together. He didn't even say he loves me before bed and he knows how important that is to me. I just feel like ever since he joined his stupid motorcycle club these dumbass idiots his age got in his head. Like he wants to live in their clubhouse with them and do drugs and drink and be stupid. Meanwhile he can't commit to living with me? Like had he not possibly impregnated me I would have said f* you I'm out right then and there.


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw Dobs you are so sweet! We have three so it should be really fun adding a baby to the madness, luckily they are all sweethearts and love little ones so hopefully we don't see a shift in their personalities!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww future that's sweet! My puppy did not pass the baby test in puppy school. She was like baby... Can I chew on it? Everyone else's dog was scared shitless of it, and mine was like OM NOM NOM crying baby doll. And my sheltie growls every time I watch videos of my cousins baby and he starts chattering or crying sooooo lol. Can't wait to see how your dogs get along with baby. Ahh I hope it's those cute baby dog relationships. My friend has that with her pibble and baby. So f'adorable.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm voting girl :pink: for PL since everyone is voting boy lol

Dobs that's pretty brutal. I don't recommend saying with someone because you are pregnant. Especially if he is that unstable. Maybe take a break from him?


----------



## Aphy

Dobs,I'm sorry SO has become such a jerk. You deserve much better than that. Even if you are pregnant, if he keeps treating you like that then you aren't going to be happy which would affect baby as well. I think you have to make some decisions about what you are willing to accept. Do you see chance to ride out his potential 'midlife crises' or would it be better to move onto something which might be more stable. Either way,only you can decide what's best for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Well what freaks me out is he was this way when I first met him and then over time I kind of softened him and he opened himself up. If I had never seen him act this way, I would chalk it up to midlife crisis. Idk my stepdad is just always like rawr rawr two parents rawr rawr. And even he said you know my opinion of him has changed. I used to think he would commit and he a good husband and father and now I don't and that was without bringing up what happened last night. I'm going to sleep on it for a week. I'm just going to spend my entire week off at my mom's and put a little distance there for now


----------



## Aphy

Sounds like a good idea Dobs,gives you some space to think


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I think distance is probably the best idea.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs... I will spare you my opinion. I think you already know how I feel. :hugs:

PL!!!!!!!!!! It's time!!! I'm also going to vote :blue: Good luck for you both, and hopefully the next time we see you on this thread you'll be a momma, cuddling your new little bundle! Godspeed!


----------



## DobbyForever

I love you, Wooks :) :hugs: 

I know I keep checking to see if pl has had her baby hehe


----------



## gigglebox

I think a break would be good, especially because presumably by the end of that week you'll know if you're pregnant or not and that will impact your decision/give you more to think about. My thought is, if he's being this emotionally abusive now, he will probably be really noncommittal to a baby. Bottom line though, with this and all the past rocky history, my opinion is it may be time to end things, regardless of your pregnancy status. Wondering though, why hasn't he ended things if he's so unhappy?


----------



## Jezika

PL - eeek! the time has come! I can't remember what I guessed now for date. Either 12th or 15th (either way I'm wrong). But I'm gonna guess 7lbs 2oz for weight and boy, of course. Hmm, maybe my new date/time guess will be midnight tonight (not going to specify timezone in order to increase my chances of being right).

Re: bump pics - lovely bumps, ladies! Mine attached below from my friend's wedding recently. I looked huuuuge.

Dobs - I'm so sorry about SO. I'm glad you know you don't deserve that sh*t, especially when you are so ready to commit and take the next step and he's not feeling the same. Time apart to think things through is probably a great idea. And it sounds like you're okay with putting plans to be a parent on hold till you find someone who's completely on the same page as you and will be kind, sensitive, supportive and committed throughout the whole process (unless you want to do the single-parent thing, which of course is another option that more and more people take).

J - your DH in bed sounds a lot like mine (except the snoring - these days that's me). He bloody flings the pillows about violently, and needs like 500 of them... he will just snatch my ONE pillow from under my head, COMPLETELY pull the covers off me, and then this morning he asked why the sheets had completely come off on his side of the bed, concluding that it must be because I take up most of the space in bed (uhhh, not only does that not make sense, but he frequently pushes me all the way to the edge of my side of the bed and it's quite obvious that his flailing at night is what pulls the sheets off). Anyway, this is why when we have Matilda in bed with us in a cosleeper thing I will be putting it on my side and not between us.

Sorry, I forgot everything else and gotta get on with schoolwork now, booo.

Oh, thanks to those who gave idea for baby shower games! I screenshotted them and will probably use them!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-10.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Jezika

...and yes, I did strategically cut off my arms and face in that picture, both of which have been expanding ever since the development of my sweet tooth and inability to walk to and from school.


----------



## Aphy

Jez,that's the cutest bump and that dress was gorgeous!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Jez I love your cropping lol. You do not look huge. It's the way the dress falls. I know they suggest that type of dress for pregnancies but it does then emphasize the size since it isn't form fittin. I love your bump and think you totally rocked it

As for him. Idk. Tbh being pregnant would be more of a push for me to leave. I don't want him being abusive to a child or being abusive to me in front of a child, and I'm ok doing the single mom thing. But all the studies show a kid is much more successful long term with two parents, and I know my stepdad will disown him/her and I wouldn't get the happy pregnwncy I deserve. Like my cousins my mom fakes happy for them and she was never happy for me. She always said you're my daughter I have higher standards for you. I just would want everyone to love my kid as much as I do.

I just don't understand. If he was going to start pulling away then why skip the vasectomy and bd around O unprotected?


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs probably because he has legit stopped caring what happens, and therefore has become reckless. Sorry if that sounds harsh you know I love you.


----------



## Michellebelle

I love seeing all the bump photos! You ladies look gorgeous!

Dobs, good luck with whatever you decide. I had a previous relationship where I kept going back and forth on whether to break up with him. We just weren't super compatible, but I was comfortable with him and we didn't really fight. In the end, I ended it after three years and right away I just felt a sense of happiness and relief and wondered why I didn't do it sooner. Maybe to spare his feelings? Either way, imagine you do break up with him and then try to imagine how you would feel. If it's a sense of relief or an excitement for the future, then I think you have your answer. Either way, I don't think I personally could stay with someone who said those things to me. I need someone to be all in on our relationship. Big hugs.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh! And I guess boy for PL. Hope things are going well and hoping for an easy birth for you!


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez your bump is perfect!!

Dobs I have been in a relationship where my family was not accepting of my so because of how he treated me, and was terribly rude and said awful things about them. I used to worry about leaving the room if he was with them or even bringing him to my home. My now husband is really close to my parents, it's a complete 180 and I can't tell you how nice it is. He spends weekends with them if he's back east and I haven't gone. His love for my parents and my parents for him has made me that much closer to both of them. You deserve to be able to bring him to events and have him and your parents looking forward to seeing one another. Also you are much more likely to be physically or emotionally abused while pregnant, so his behaviour may get worse. You deserve that great love (not to be sappy) and he is out there! You have so much to offer the right person and people don't usually change.


----------



## StillPraying

Due to the relationship I'm in now I 100% agree with future. People don't typically change but they can get worse, and usually do. And take it from me, if he's emotionally abusive to you he will be to your kids. But you know we are on your side no matter what.

Still on baby watch for PL ...am I the only one who voted girl? Lol well someone had to.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol still were you? I thought there were two but I also may have just saw your post twice haha

I've run it passed a few family members they all do the supportive do whatever makes you happy they kind of hint they would like to see us break up. To quote my mom, "I want a son in law I can love and who is going to give me grandchildren... soon! I want to be a grandmother!" Lol


----------



## Flueky88

J sorry about not sleeping cause of DH. My FIL snores soooo bad, I would drink when DH and I were sharing a hotel room so I could fall asleep.

Pacific Yay yay I think baby is coming. I'm going with majority and voting boy. 

CB glad you are staring to feel better. I hate being sick. I'm a big baby in that dept.

Future, jez, and M &S loving the bumps.

Dobby I would think on it and ultimately you have to decide but I think you deserve someone that truly loves you and wants a family with you. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Tough call Dobs. It sounds like the things y'all wanna do are far apart. Like if all he's wanting to do is party and be irresponsible and all you want to do is settle down then maybe you're better off apart. It's a huge decision. I remember when I left my now ex husband we had been TTC for 6 months and I was like woah what if I'm pregnant. But I decided being a single mom would better than raising a child In that environment so I left. My period came right on time and I was so relieved. Keeping you in my prayers and hope you make the right decision for you whatever that might be.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex how many dpo are you?


----------



## TexasRider

I'm 10dpo at least.... I could possibly only be 8dpo since my temp spiked and then went a little lower the next day and back up the day after and then kept going up. but Im pretty sure at 10dpo. I will test on Friday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh that's right I forgot about your temp crisis. Man I don't know how you hold out. Idk what dpo I am but I'm already peeing on a cheapie every morning haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed Tex!

Afm I thought I saw something but then I don't. Been having AF cramps for three days. But it also just looks like a shadow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7930.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 17









IMG_7932.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_7933.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## StillPraying

How many dpo dobs?


----------



## DobbyForever

Somewhere between 5-7dpo :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Bwahahahahahhaa you are my hero


----------



## DobbyForever

I had cramps two days ago with that dip and the what ifs started playing lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg the birth scene in how to be single lmfao "is that poop or a baby?!" "*leslie Mann as the dictir* it's not a baby...". Haha PL thinking of you! Hope you have long since delivered and are just resting and bonding


----------



## JLM73

Hi Ladies omg :sleep: looooong day!!! You know hubs kept me up alllll night, so I've officially just sent him off, annnnd I think my MARRIED neighbor has a cruch on me :rofl: He legit sounds JUST like Obama, and keeps talking to me outside lonng chats of drones and cooking with puppy eyes and KEEPS coming in for hugs!?!? WTF?? LOL
Been here for almost 4 yrs so WTF is up NOW?? lol
Wife gives me the side eye too- she used to be nice :dohh:

*M&S* OMG - Tats, an awesome bump, ANNNND a topknot???Whhhhaaaaat??
You rock!! I finally dyed my hair after months of neglect- red, but i HATE the runoff ugh...like a murder scene everyday in the bathroom:haha:

*DobDob* I feel GREAT about your chart double dip AND BD timing/amt
And gurrrrrl:shock: step awayyyyyy from the FRERS this early LOL
That's that Cali Teaching $$ :haha:

*Future*:wohoo: Oh noooo Lady- that is def a PROPER bump!! And my Degree in Photo Background-ology detects a furball :dog: CUTE!

*Dobs Pt2* Uhhh:huh::saywhat: and oh hellllll naw! Your S.O. has several :yellowcard: issues there! I recall the coming from moto club and smelliing like some Chick's perfume - Oh helll naw- he needs to be dumped- does sound like he's wanting a diff future- take your BFP and do you! You don't HAVE to have him in particular to enjoy your bfp- and a baby- Pls don't let him keep crushing you in diff ways annnnd making you put your baby dream off! :hugs:
You are too awesome - badass- and beautiful of a chick- maybe he needs to know you WILL actually leave-- and is feelin himself too much !
Drop him- The old - if you love something - let it go- 
If he doesn't come back- he's a fool, and his loss!
You WILL have plenty of fam support and love for your baby to make up for that grrr I wanna drive to the West Coast and :trouble: his ass now- he seems to keep NOT appreciating your LOVE more and more, and being less and less what YOU and your baby will NEED...sorry off my SO rant....for now :growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

Future, that is totes a legit bump. If your thin, which it looks like you are, but don't have suoer tones abs, that thang will pop right out. That's about how large mine feels, like a large cantaloupe...except i have flabby padding all around it :haha: when i suck in or lay flat you can better see the shape.

Jez, i remember you frerting about the dress but it looks glamorous and absolutely luxe! I love it.

Dobs, i thought your mom was totally on board with you being a single mom before? Or am i remembering that wrong? Regardless...I'm seeing a hazy something on your test in the right spot...

J, sounds like your neighbor wants what he can't have :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, She would rather me be a single mom with a sperm donor than have a kid with SO. Her preferences go: married to someone who is not SO and have a kid, have a sperm donor kid, have a random person's kid, have SO's kid.

J, lol it's because I they had a coupon and the target at my mom's only has 3 packs. My target only had two packs. So I have four frers left. Plus they miscalculated my pay rate the last two months so I am going to get a bonus ths month/ I figured the money I would spend on food during the holidays is not happening because I am going to my mom's.

Re the neighbor, they were probably getting it on and she was like honey what can I do for you to spice up our marriage? And he was like anything? And she was like yeah anything. And he was like well you know our neighbor.... END OF CONVERSATION lol

And yeah idk. That's it too. He's become increasingly more feral and my spider sense is off, and it has never been wrong. Granted every guy I dated cheated on me. So it's hard to be wrong when you're batting a hundred. But let's say he isn't. I don't trust him anymore. And I don't want to spend my life wondering if he is. Idk. I might just dump him now.


----------



## JLM73

I guessed lonnng ago and not changing cuz I'm just catching up from allll day- but I still am guessing :blue: for *PL*

*Dobs and Gigs* Great idea on taking time away to be with loving Fam and :-k yeaaa...why HASN'T he ever broken it off thru his tantrum phases??
My DH is 53, and def still a big kid lol but even after 2 failed marriages and several bad relationships he has NEVER done the midlife thing ( I'm 10.5 yrs younger)
well...:roll: he is still adjusting to NOT getting a new F-ing Dodge Challenger EVERY 6 months, annnnnd spending like a single guy INSTEAD of a married guy who has tons of student loan to payback now:roll::roll:
But he absolutely appreciates everything I am and do AND deal with from him lol
...I say enjoy the week off- and enjoy that upcoming BFP- stress free! You can't make him be what you want, stay, nor be a great hubby or dad- so go with what you feel is best for YOU:hugs::friends:

*Jez* OMG woman you look like a GORGEOUS Greek Goddess from a movie- not HUGE - You got a long awaited healthy human IN you lol
But you look AMAZING in that dress!!
And my DH sleeps naked every night- with a fan full on him and 2 blankets of his OWN on his side- that he is huddled in by morning:rofl:
Meanwhile I am freezing and mummified from min ONE in my OWN blanket ( did this after he stole blankets like yours when we first married) AND my hubs is sooo 50% a chick as he is a total cuddle bear ALLLL night usually
I love it cuz he is a Puerto Rican heater so he helps keep me warm:haha:
The bed is against the wall, so he sleeps over there, me on edge- as he "cuddles me to the brink of falling lol. When he's ticked me off- he doesn't get as cuddly but will be dead asleep, and constantly sleeps with a hand on my arm, side something- even if I get up to leave due to insomnia- it's only a matter of time until he come stumbling out to search for me - like radar hehe
It's romantic MOST nights but the pillow snatching, and edge "cuddling" and DEF snoring bear night NOT cute at alll:growlmad:
He does jump quite a bit in his sleep/sleep talk which wakes me instantly...also not amusing as I always jump up like -WHAT?? WHAT happened??

*Dobs*:blush: yea...me again lol- I like what *Michelle* suggests about thinking if you would feel less stress/some relief
You can TOTALLY do single parent- and the RIGHT guy will step in as a great stepdad
My hubs is soooo much better to DS that DS's real dad!

And F* the studies babe- I grew up with 2 unhappy parents faking it for my sake- I totalllly would rather have had them happy and separate! I always felt their tension!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I LOVE your mom's comments to you :rofl:
and awesome and smart on the 3 pk over 2 pk- :-k you just reminded me I have that smuggled $3 off instant coup somewhere...damn my boycott...but I have NEVER bought tests from Target, as there is only one within 20 miles here??
...may have to avert boycott given 
*I GOT MY CLOMMMID today!!!* It's actually Fert50 (clomiphene 50 mg USP) - 30 pills!! WOOT WOOT:wohoo: Annnd they threw in FREE Viagra:rofl::rofl:
Hubs is stoked about that lmao India ROX!!

*Gigs*LOL I told hubs about the neighbor as they were spose to fly drones together today but it was a hectic day and didn't hapn...hubs said he is flattered by anyone that wants me- cuz he knows I won't betray him- he's sooo F*ing a romantic chick in a big burly Body :rofl: I love him

*Future* why is you "currently feeling" Worried??
Sorry- I've been up 39 hrs...:rofl: insert delirium emoji

*Dobbles response 237 LOL* re:neighbor--I am Black ( and Portuguese) and 99% dated/married White/Hispanic, He's Black- married to a white German ....opposing likes there lol 
And :rofl: OMFG your take on his convo with WIFE!
I totes fell asleep for like 10 mins last night before the snore assault, and had a fuzzy ambien dream that my hubs keeps trying to get me to speak to manfriend again ( whom I have NOT spoken to since like JUNE??) bcuz he has a secret Cuck fantasy for me to be with ex-manfriend! I woke up like :shock::saywhat: and was like oh F*....WTH Ambien dream haze!!...Cuck=Cuckold Lifestyle....look it up ppl....look it up...SMH and LMAO


----------



## DobbyForever

Greek goddess! That's what I was looking fur. Yes, Jez. Totally ethereal. Greek goddess status.

Yeah we had a chat and agreed to some space then we'll hash it out. I'll know by then if I am pregnant or not. I'm just terrified that I'm not pregnant and break up and have to navigate that world again, I'm pregnant and going to be a single mom, or I'm not pregnant and stay with him and who knows if things get better uuuuughhhh. I meant it when I said I wish I could just have a baby with myself and that was totally socially a thing


----------



## DobbyForever

J it's cute you think I don't know what cuck is ;)

And lol at that ambien dream. Yay clomid!!!

Fire escapes look terrifying


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs that definitely describes me! I am very tall, 6 feet and lean but not at all muscular. Lol I have been lucky and not really had to work to stay thin so after baby might be a bit of a shock. 

J so glad you got your clomid!!! And a little treat! Lol I am not worried I set that when I was spotting in week 7 and should really change it lol


----------



## StillPraying

Idk dobs most of the female marines I work with are single moms. Almost all of my friends with kids are single moms. You can be like Jlo in the Back Up plan and get a sperm donor then meet the love of your life and he totally fill in the dad slot :)


----------



## StillPraying

Yay J so how does the clomid process go?


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Givin you the :winkwink: I KNOW youuuu know what a Cuck is lol
I totally had a guy wanna date me from match.com yrs ago to live that life and he wanted to go DEEP full out cuck :shock:
I was like ummm....Nooo lol
Don't wanna involve a kid with that fetish/LS

And mmm hmmm I KNOW you knew cuz I never forgot when I first got here and you posted a pic of your "closet"...wardrobe, and ahem...accessories...:blush: lol

*Still* I'm gonna follow this schedule starting on cd3(thrucd7) as if I ovulate 5 -6 days later I would O cd12/13 which is closest to my norm...see below options tho:

*Q:How long does it take to ovulate after Clomid?

A:Starting on Day 3, 4 or 5, take pill (s) a day (50 mg/pill) for 5 days.* You are expected to ovulate between 5 to 10 days after stopping the last Clomid tablet(s). 3. You should have frequent intercourse (every other day) the week before and including the suspected day of ovulation, (cycle days 9-18).*

And uhh yea...hubs damn well better find some porn he likes cuz I am NOT down for 2 hr sessions EVERY time - I'm :jo: lmao
He's not really into porn, but he KNOWS I expect him to CUP it every other day! or any 2nd times per day


----------



## StillPraying

Is so all revved up and ready for the bd madness?


----------



## JLM73

*Still* he's ALWAYS revved it's just he takes forever to "finish" 90% of the time cuz he legit makes sure I am taken care of first....and he can NOT multi task lol so I will really have to put the[-X[-(=; on his overconsideration
NOT that I am complaining, but seriously, we *never* have quickies, everrr, cuz he is too busy trying to give me 2nds, 3rds, FOURTHS!!!

He wears me out some days lol, I am like DUDE just finish:brat: this is TTC not marathon prowess!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol do you ever just tell him? I do. I'll be like I need you to finish now (in sexy voice) and then I'll talk about ... Stuff... And why I can't wait for it. And when that doesn't work I just straight up say I'm tired or in pain and he has to finish soon or not at all :rofl: the other thing I do is drink before a marathon session because I don't care as much but that's not really conducive to ttc sooooo

Yeah the sad thing is we never use any of it anymore. We haven't had good, kinky sex in a minute.

Ummmm dude the first time I went on match I had like 5 dates a week with super quality guys. But the second time it was like ew. Eharmony was all Ew. Okcupid was also all Ew. I didn't know Netflix and chill was a sex reference so I had that as my thing I like to do on Friday nights :rofl: and I was like why do these guys keep trying to have sex with me?! Found out years later hahahaha


----------



## TexasRider

Lol on Netflix and chill... Funny story. My 8th grade class were supposed to be coming up with a top 10 list of things they would rather do than drugs. they wanted it on the list so I added it and as class went on they kept laughing about it so I did a quick google and then I had to light into their butts for trying to pull a fast one on me...


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao omg tex I seriously laughed out loud on that one. Oh god but also Ew cuz aren't they only middle school?!


----------



## JLM73

*DObs and Tex* LMAO on both accts
I personally wasn't dating much when netflix n chill was started- more donor searching :haha: But for real- I personally LOVE to netflix(binge watch) and chill- so me n hubs do it ALL the time- no sex involved until after if we want- he's a total couch cuddle/:munch: buddy that's why he is soooo the one for me ..
cept his place is so small...there is no couch :rofl: we end up scrunched on his lazyboy recliner...well he fills the recliner, and i either snuggle from the arm or sit on his lap sideways so we can both reach our snacks on the tv table hehe....He always jokes I am a dude in a girls body- wrenching things, using chainsaws, climbing the roof etc, and he is the "chick" cuz he's super affectionate- snuggly/cuddly, and always asking if I'm happy with him, that I am his world etc....he is a total geek as far as math, history, odd facts, and movies/music...
Sent me a quote earlier from a James Bond movie:
"I have no armor left, because you stripped it from me...whatever is left, whoever I am, I am yours:" :cloud9: he does stuff like that daily- so I can't stay mad at him for silliness here n there


----------



## StillPraying

Holy hell one glass of wine and I'm feeling toooaaasssty.....


----------



## TexasRider

I had an 8th grader 2 years ago who got pregnant. Granted she had been held back at least one year so she should have been in high school but still. She told me she was pregnant and my legit response was "oh honey I'm so sorry" but I see her on Facebook and she seems to be doing ok as a mom. Has a job etc But 8th graders know way more now that I did when I was their age.


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah in 8th grade boys and girls only held hands and that was exciting.


----------



## JLM73

Kids now are WAY too grown early- sorry but I still don't see reason for 5 yr olds with cell phones of their own, nor 8 yr olds on twitter/snapchat etc 
Too easy to get accts everywhere and they learn/share/try too much without realizing longterm consequ's:(
It won't go back to the old days, but prob is THEY grow up way early and repeat that type parenting usually ...sad to me, and I was the girl who secretly watched Dr Ruth at night at like 9, and knew EVERYthing about sex by 10-11 so I was corrupting other kids by telling them how things REALLY go down:rofl:
Didn't help my first real childhood neighborhood had NO girls- so I rode bikes with them/made forts, caught bugs ....and played the "I'll show you mine..." game way early- even spent the night at my BF's house- who was a BOY at like 10, but in a guest room once- still can't believe my OLD school super Catholic Mom went for that :shock: 
we totally planned to sneak in the hall to kiss ( the most we would have done then at 10 lol) big deal then, but we both chickened out and fell asleep:sleep: lol

I hope *PL* is cuddling a lil one right now!


----------



## DobbyForever

I remember in 8th grade having health and one kid was like we're too young for sex, and the health teacher was like WELL STATISICALLY some 10-13 year olds are having sex. I was like say whhhaaaaatttttt. I mean I guess I get it. The hormones, the pressure, the not knowing, the sometimes bad home lives. I'm glad she's hanging in there Tex. Crazy what kids know these days. 

Still I want wine baaaad. I know technically a glass wouldn't hurt anything but blah. You know getting toasty off of one drink was a sign for me ;)

I'm watching blended again and it still makes me laugh haha


----------



## JLM73

*Teachers/Artsy folk/and GIGS especially* Hubs gave me a set of art pencilsas well as a Puzzle/Mystery books called "Querkles Masterpieces"
It is soo frickin cool! I cheated and looked in the back to see what each pic turns out to since I want to do one for him and frame it as a gift:haha:
But I think there are diff types- students would prob find them fun depending on age/grade!

https://www.querkles.net/#intro


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah I'm already a lightweight but damn one glass? And I was drinking it while eating!

I think it's sad how fast children grow up now. I'm loving the innocence of my girls, believing in Santa, fairies, and that the characters at Disney are real.


----------



## DobbyForever

How fun! We don't have an art program and my kids LOVE to color. I seriously printed out some coloring pages on Friday and they lost their shit with happiness.

Still fxed it's a sign and not just good wine lol

And I hear you. That's part of why I want kids. I want to watch them experience the world. Like I was whale watching and these girls lost their shit (I really like that expression lol) whenever the whales would surface. Or like you said the Santa and tooth fairy stuff. We used to tell the twins (once they started catching on) that I actually worked for Santa, which is why sometimes things had my handwriting or we had santa's special wrapping paper. My mom was so awesome. She would give us gifts wrapped in Santa claus paper from Santa and it was always the thing she knew we wanted most, and then we'd get gifts in all different wraps from her. Or all the trips to Disneyland with my dad and my mom. Like how good a parent do you have to be to stand in line for an hour to see Mickey Mouse? Lol. One time she paid for a charger breakfast but didn't tell us and I looooost it when Pluto came to out table to hang out with us.


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: OMFG They did it AGAIN!
This product has THE best ads!! I never skip them- the posh accent with the Phrasing:rofl: I can't even!!!

https://youtu.be/5B4dKk_h0gw


----------



## DobbyForever

Although my mom admitted she would fake character signatures in my autograph book sometimes when I wasn't looking hahshs

J where do you find all these random videos lol


----------



## claireybell

OMG Pacific!!! I hope your labours going well and/or your cuddling your bambino right now! Im still saying :blue: 

Futur & M&S such gaaawjus bumpys you have :) 

Sorry about your SO Dobby.. distance & break will def clear your head hun, personally if my SO told me he didnt want to be engaged & didnt want to wear rings etc .. well!! Byyyye!! Thats just not nice at all! 

J lol omg your neighbour totally has a thing for you.. shwiiiing!!! Lol!!! Why is it blokes do that, the second you are taken all the flirtiness starts?! Oooh your sooo gonna have clomid twinnys hehee :hugs: 

Jez luurvly bumpy also, that dress is gawjus & im sure you look radiant & not chubber from the sweet tooth :(


----------



## StillPraying

OMG J I didn't even think of twins! Clomid +number of pregnancies + age=defo twins!!!! AAAGGHHH when is AF due for you? 

Dobs your mom sounds like how I try to be. An HOUR to meet tink and her friends and it was hot as he'll. Dh paid a ton to take the girls to goofys kitchen. Love love love taking them to disney. Gotta find the pic of Caroline with cinderella. You'll melt. 

Random but coincidentally I named my girls Caroline and Katie. Don't ask where Katie came from. I saw the ultrasound, they said girl, and I said katie. No clue. But since they both have c/k sounds, if I have a girl, which I think I will, I think I'll stick with it. What do you all think?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww hey now. You are just as epic as my mom. You're killing it. And I would loooove to see that pic!

I like the idea of names with something in common. My dogs are both K names. It's cute. Like sibling bond no matter where you go in life you are always connected. I'm partial to a C because the kardashians ruined ks for me lol


----------



## Jezika

You guys are honestly too sweet. I don't think you'd be using the words "Greek goddess" if I'd not cropped my arms and face. I admit the dress is fantastic for pregnancy though, and there are SO many ways of wearing it. Highly recommend. Also wearable outside of pregnancy.

Damn it, I forgot half the stuff I read but let's see if I can remember.

Dobs I totes think if you wanted to do the single parent thing it would be perfectly fine, if it's only real the social acceptability you're worried about. I agree it's probably ideal to have two supportive parents who stay together, but sadly it's not common these days anyway. Like J, my parents did not have a healthy relationship and I actually wanted them to be apart. Things were much happier. I love my parents lots but was ultimately glad my dad worked overseas most of the time as I grew up, since they technically stayed together just for the sake of my brother and me, and if he'd lived at home all the time it would have been even worse seeing them together. They finally divorced when we were 19 and 22. Anyway, I'm sure you'll decide what's best for you.

Re: Netflix and chill, I only recently heard of it and did not realize till you guys said that it means sex. I'm honestly realizing that I'm getting to the age where I'm totally behind all these fast-moving social media phenomena. The ONLY thing I can cling to is that I've known what cuck is for a while. Yay!

J, check you out with all your admirers! And you and DH are so sweet. I am definitely NOT appreciative of the cover and pillow snatching at night, nor the encroaching on my space. I actually get really vicious.

Still, I hope the hot feeling is a good sign. And I like the c or k name. Do you have any specific names in mind?

AFM I was in tears earlier. I think I mentioned I get ocular migraines, and ones in which I also can't speak, read or comprehend properly. They usually go away after an hour though, but this time it lingered for four hours and kept coming and going. I was texting a friend who was freaking out because NONE of my messages made any sense, coz I really couldn't type or think. Took me forever to write a simple message and it was still wrong. It took me five messages to articulate that DH was with me so not to worry. I simply couldn't type coherently, and yet my non-speech-related thinking was completely normal. Very interesting on a neurological level, but it dragged on so unprecedentedly long with the blind spots and numbness too that is freaked me out. My friend did try to call me but I didn't answer it because I couldn't speak. I couldn't even watch westworld, listen to podcasts or read simple Facebook posts because none of it make any sense. Anyway, sorry for going on. Apparently it is more common in preg, and I've always been one of those unlucky ones that also gets the speech shit.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh jez that sounds awful :(. I'm so sorry it lasted so long. Glad it is gone now. You're on the <25 day countdown though woot woot!

I feel like I could. I'll be 28, I have a three bedroom condo in a quiet neighborhood, by school age I will be teaching in the best school in my city and can take my kid there, I have the money to make it work... I guess as far as single parent I should rephrase having two loving parents. They may fight with each other or divorce or die, but kids who know both their parents love them turn out much more successful. I feel selfish. Plus I want my mom to enjoy her grandmother experience.  Her friends aren't judges but the town she loves in is.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I get on binges with youtube vids- you know how you search/watch a subject and after they suggest similar- yea....I totally do that for HOURS sometimes the same topic all day lol And thus Ads galore- which I skip usually but that poop-ourri thing has hilarious vids- The funny pet stuff is usually FB shares from folks- but I post n ghost so I always have like 60+ notifications:rofl:

Currently I have been OCD watching/subscribing to the "live testing" vids- I am now following like 15 chicks LMAO- If they get a bfp after a long TTC etc, and they have an interesting story- femara, IVF etc- last one is a New Zealander- and just found a UK gal who's title was "Live test 7th baby" and she looked young...I'm nosey so if the catch my interest I wanna know more and literally subscribe, go to their earliest vids and kinda scan interesting titles they have on their vids.
One poor gal was SOO excited every bfp but had mult. miscarriages, and hub is a Afgan. Vet who lost a leg to an IED, THEN got multiple recurrences of cancer in the other leg ( from skin graft) - opted to cut that one off too- But they BOTH have such AWESOME personalities!! That's the Shannen Oak girl I posted about the other day

The joys of insomnia lol


----------



## JLM73

*Jez*:haha: picturing you elbowing hubs in the face and getn all MMA LOL
You too on the "cuck" knowledge ( evil grin)

*Still* OMG yea, me n hubs would welcome twins, but on the otherside that would DEF put me in the 99%+ ( guessing) mandatory c sect or insur won't cover sh*t:roll:
I really wanna try and vbac after the catastrophe c sect /healing with DS!
Also my hubs is 53, and had only 1 kiddo 31 years ago! He never really got to be involved at appts and experience much as he was away working alot to suppport them- 1st wifey was also just lookin for a Green card back then- so the baby nailed her stay, he was a young sap, and soon as she had baby she bailed on hubs and refused to let him see his son anymore!
He was working the airlines and away ALOT so she had plenty of time to keep kiddo away and thus hubs and his son do NOT have a relationship at all :(
He's searched for and contacted him many many times ( he's in the military) but his son Thinks hubs was a POS dad that didn't want him and refuses ANY contact...
Very sad and still tears hubby up DAILY ...I sooo wanna find his son and be like LOOK dammit:trouble: stop being immature- ppl lie, and ppl change- yoour Dad obvi loves you to keep trying to contact you 30 yrs later!! 
Makes me mad...I still may contact his son on the DL if I can find him...dunno...not wanting to open a can o worms and open old wounds :shrug:
So I more so want a singleton to give hubs the natural birth/no drama experience ( he stresses everything lol) 
Plus I could use clomid for a quick turn around sib 6-8 months later...it doesn't expire for like 2 years lmao. 
I got preg with DS FIVE months after haveing the surrotwins:blush: was spose to wait 18months-2yrs pffft- my doc knew I healed fine, and she dbl stitched my scar, so she wasn't concerned. 
He was to be a VBAC till his HR tanked from cord around neck twice :growlmad:
But they also induced me for 2 days late?? and I think that stressed him alot too, poor lil guy


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* you are sooooo set to do the single mom thing! You will rock that shizit:thumbup:

*Jez* OMG how awful! Like a ministroke thing:shock: Glaad it's gone, scary stuff hun!:hugs:
and WESTWORRRRLD!! :wohoo: OMG I'm soo addicted!!

*Still* I'm only 4dpo today so AF not due for 9days lol
I have been crampy last cpl days tho not sure WTF waaaaay too early for any bfp stuff...
On similar names- I just HAPPEN to have 3 kids with C names even tho they are pronounced diff. Che't (shay) Cierra, and Chase.
I don't want a C name at all really again cuz I'm not Duggerish :haha:
But I really like Caden...hubs wants his middle name which he pronounces with a very Spanish flare as Cesar ( Say-Zarrrr) :huh:
I'm like ummmm NO cuz everyone will say Caesar ( like the Dog Whisperer) and they will THINK we were all hoity naming our kid after Julius Caesar:rofl:
I just can't lol.
He likes Sebastian which I can handle...


----------



## JLM73

Wow...I was last woman standing and first up?? lol no way
Soooo aggravated- took the dog out at 2am so I could take sleep pill and sleep in...
yea tossed and turned, and woke at 445, 625 and 725...gave up grrrr
I hate this crap!
Not to mention my chart looks so blah blah that I am thinking we are out this month- which wasn't really a planned month for TTC...
Timing was not optimal anyhoo, as it's very poss the egg was already done being fertile or degrading- I mean my eggies are old to start, so optimally we usually try to be in O-2/O-1 for sure, and usually O day so just gonna keep binging movies and staring at my clomid packs :haha:
On an odd note I dream vivid and weird always all night, but somewhere in there was a dream me n hubs took a hpt, lost i on messy bed sheets found it with pee dropper stuck IN it?? and pee dribbled on bed- he was grossed out, and I was like dude....there's been much more on these sheets lol:roll:
Weirder part I pull the dropper outta the test window of a wally cheapy that is soaked, THEN we started counting the 5 mins LOL
But we saw a squinter and were like WHAAAA???:shock:
I do like those dreams , but I'll chalk it up to watching hours of live hpt vids on youtube last night annnd it's a reminder to NOT take the clomid cycle hpt On the bed, nor leave the dropper stuck in the result window full of pee:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, please be careful...those symptoms sound dengerously similar to pre-e. I'm glad your better now though...

Regarding young girls having sex...*sheepishly raises hand* i was soooo not ready but i was a mess, wanted to impress my oldest brother (which sounds really weird but in my mind this was an "adult" thing to do so i thought it made me seem older), i had previously been the victim of sexual assault and my home life was a bit tumultuous as my bro was getting into trouble and my parents were going through a rough patch in their marriage. Perfect storm for making bad life choices.

My opinion is open conversation with your kids is key. If they seem like something is up, question the shit out of them about what's going on (i suddenly entered a goth stage and my parents just assumed it was a phase instead of investigating). The problem was they were so wrapped up in their marriage issues and my oldest brother, they didn't notice me (or maybe didn't want to deal with it). So there you guys go, a cautionary tale for your kids.

J, i remember i had a weird bfp dream with this kid where the frer had ads running across the result window making the positive line hard to see. It was my first bfp dream since trying, i think...i had them all the time before DS, but had them 4 nights in a row leading up to my bfp with him.

That querkles thing looks so neat!


----------



## campn

Getting on here is a nightmare with all the ads! I can't log in! I've to keep refreshing over and over, I know I must have missed pages I'm sorry ladies!

Future and M+S, you've beautiful bumps, I miss my bump, now I'm just left with my mommy tummy! 

Dobby, I'm so sorry SO is acting very childish, I don't know what's getting to men and motorcycles, my girlfriends husband just bought one when they're living pay check to paycheck then I found DH looking at one, he's so vanilla so I just laughed my butt off. I hope you find the wisdom to know what to do and the strength to do it <3

Jez, yes total goddess!!! Your mini episode sounds scary, definitely bring it up to your midwife!! 

Green, I'm so happy you're feeling movements but insomnia freaking sucks, you won't have it post babies though, you'll just pass out with your face glued to the pillow with drool lol

Gigs, so are you going to try to find the gender early or you'll wait??

Claire, keep and Bree, hope you mamas are great, I know you're all so busy caring for tiny babies, I'm thinking of you.


----------



## wookie130

Jez, I know you mentioned you get the ocular migraines, but at this stage in pregnancy I would NOT mess with it even for a second. Please, please, please call your midwife or OB/doc right away to see if it is somehow related to possible pre-e, or if the migraines aren't somehow being triggered by pre-e. I am 600% certain that your medical team will want to know about these symptoms as soon as possible. Don't wait, and good luck. :hugs:

J- What Clomid protocol are you going to use? I used 50 mg days 3-7, for the best of both worlds...it brought forth a few eggs that were on the healthier side. I got pregnant my first cycle on C, but it was an early miscarriage. My 3rd Clomid cycle (3-7) yielded Hannah, my first rainbow baby, and that pregnancy was supported by baby aspirin (until 28 weeks), and vaginal progesterone suppositories (until around 15/16 weeks). Good luck! And I'm hoping the Viagra doesn't translate into 6 hour chafing sex sessions!!!! LOL!!! Repeat after me..."If the goin' gets rough, use Preseed." You don't want to be starting any campfires down there, seriously. LOL!!!! :rofl:

PL- I'm going to assume there's a baby, and if not, you've got to be getting quite close to push time. :) Still on team :blue: for you. Hope everything is going smoothly thus far, whether or not baby has actually arrived. I know these things can take time, particularly first babies. They love to keep us on our toes! <3

Dobs- I would agree with those who say that it's far better to be raising a child on your own, than to have the child stuck between two partners who are not meant to be. Children sense conflict, even if it's civil, and kept in private. They also know when a relationship is loveless, or without any warmth or affection... I'm one of those moms who feel that it's important to gross your kids out with random public displays of affection in front of them from Mommy and Daddy. They learn that in a relationship or marriage, that M & D have a special love, and that makes them feel secure, and safe with both parents. I feel that it can be quite unfair for kids to stay together "just for the kids"...because ultimately, one or both parents end up being quite unhappy and unsatisfied in that relationship, and that translates into behavior that trickles down onto the kids in some way. Would you consider doing a sperm bank in the future if you and SO don't pan out? I think it would be kind of liberating in a weird but amazing way, for some reason. I don't know, though. Hmmm.

Green- The insomnia sucks. That was one of my worst pregnancy symptoms. It's actually the first thing that happens to me when I'm pregnant...I stop sleeping, and then it's all "Uh-oh, time to take a test." LOL! Now, don't take this the wrong way, but honestly, with twin boys on the way, this is probably your body's way of telling you that you will NOT be getting any sleep for a good long time. I hated pregnancy insomnia, but if you can imagine feeling any more tired than you do now...well, once you have to sleepless squirming snuffling newborns that want to eat on their own schedules and can't self-soothe...oofta. :hugs: My heart goes out to you in advance. That level of exhaustion will make this seem tame, I'm afraid. I always told my husband that I was FAAAARRRRR more tired after the babies arrived than when I was pregnant and not sleeping. At least now, laying there doing nothing is still an option. When you have to rock, pat, shush, feed, burp, change, walk the floors, sing, bounce, etc. for 5 hours out of every night, and scarcely a break in between...that is mind-numbing, military-style sleep deprivation right there. Now that my kids are preschoolers/toddlers, I am finally sleeping again, and everyone is on track for now. But, my little boy is about to be done with his crib, and go into his toddler bed, so the overnight hell will probably pick back up. And the old adage of "sleep when the baby is sleeping"? IGNORE THAT. Because if you actually did that, breasts won't get pumped, bottles won't get washed or prepped, poop laundry won't get stain treated, laundry wouldn't get washed, no one would get supper going, and mommy would never get a shower or a cup of coffee. So...yeah. I'm being a negative Nancy. However, despite all of the sleep deprivation, the exhaustion, the comatose shuffling around the house in the same underpants for 2 days straight - it really will be the most beautiful, precious, memorable time of your life. I know it doesn't sound like it, but I would relive those little baby days again and again. And it is as hard as everyone makes it out to be. But it's also better than words can describe. <3 You'll know what I mean the first time you get to actually watch your boys sleep...there just isn't anything more stunningly perfect than that.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not sure...hubs has put his foot down on the private scan. It doesn't help that i have a public painting class this Wednesday with NO ONE signed up :( i bought all these stupid pumpkins for it, so I'm out that money too. I will ask about one at my 16 week appt but if it's the standard $160 regardless of how detailed the scan is, there's nothing I can do except wait. Which reeaallly bums me out because I wanted to announce to my parents at xmas. Oh well.


----------



## TexasRider

Blah work..... I'm ready to be off for vacation. I can read periodically at work but posting is harder

I'm 11dpo as far as I can tell. AF should be here Friday and if she's not then Sunday. Since I guess I could have Od either cd 10 or 12. Not testing early as usual so Dobs or keeps or J will have to keep y'all in pee stick porn heaven.


----------



## pacificlove

Well, our new baby boy arrived this morning at 4:44 via emergency csection!
After 22 hours of back breaking back labor we decided to head for the hospital from the birthing center. Contractions were hard so I gave in to pain management. Still only 2-3 cm dialated :( after the epidural it had been 24 hours since my waters broke, spiked a temp and babies hb was just racing away. The doctor and nurses where great in that they analyzed the data and tried everything to bring it down for hours before they suggested csection. By the time we made it to the operating room, I was 8cm but babies hb was still too high.

More later, my phone is nearly dead :)


----------



## Jezika

Just a quick post but will write more later. Re: pre-e I will mention it to midwife and also to a doctor at some point but I'm 99% sure it's not pre-e. I've had these things since I was 12 and the visual disturbances are always multicoloured zig zags of light. The speech problems are a bit more rare (and hence sometimes hard to distinguish from a TIA) but still normal for me over the years. It's not confusion as in pre-e either, just something messed up with processing language. I can think just fine as long as I'm not trying to read something, write something or speak. And my BP has been on the low side for weeks. I will still mention it though coz it lasted a lot longer last night than usual.


----------



## FutureMrs

PL Congrats on baby boy!!!!! :)) so excited for you and hubby!


----------



## Jezika

PL I just saw!!! Baby boy! Congraaaaaats!!!!! Aww I hope you're healing well and he's safe in your arms despite the unexpected c section! Pics and name when you can <3


----------



## wookie130

pacificlove said:


> Well, our new baby boy arrived this morning at 4:44 via emergency csection!
> After 22 hours of back breaking back labor we decided to head for the hospital from the birthing center. Contractions were hard so I gave in to pain management. Still only 2-3 cm dialated :( after the epidural it had been 24 hours since my waters broke, spiked a temp and babies hb was just racing away. The doctor and nurses where great in that they analyzed the data and tried everything to bring it down for hours before they suggested csection. By the time we made it to the operating room, I was 8cm but babies hb was still too high.
> 
> More later, my phone is nearly dead :)

Congrats to you on your new little son! I actually predicted a baby's gender correctly for once! Go me ! :rofl:

I'm sure your exhausted. Both of my c-sections were planned, but my first was my hardest. I know if you've had a tough trial of labor as you did for an extended time, it can definitely be a tougher recovery. As hideous as it may be, try to get up and moving (with help) as soon as the numbness wears off. It will be difficult, and go slow. Short distances at a time. The sooner you move, and the more you do it, the better off you'll be. &#9786;

Any names coming to mind yet? Are you completely smitten with little man? He had a harrowing entrance, but you're both here, and healthy. Congrats again to you and your family!


----------



## Aphy

Congrats on your baby PL! So happy he is finally here. I hope you are recovering well and can't wait for pics and more details


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations PL! Sorry your experience wasn't as you hoped but that's childbirth for you, never goes according to plan. 

J I'm so excited for you to start clomid! Weird dream lol 

Gigs sorry on the scan. But if you find out after Christmas you should do a gender reveal/new years party!

Jez I agree with mentioning the migraines to your Dr but I had preeclampsia and never had that if it makes you feel better :) however if you get tested request a urine test because they didn't diagnose me earlier in my pregnancy due to my bp being fine whenever they checked, mine only elevated at night apparently!

Dobs test today?


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Pacific! Sorry to hear that you had a bad labour experience but hope you heal soon hun. Enjoy your lovely cuddly sweet little boy! Xx


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats PL! I hope you're recovering well and enjoying the beautiful chaos that is being a new mom. I can't wait for pics and the name!

Green, wookie is telling it like it is :haha: those early days are brutal, but they pass soooo quick. 

Tex, fx for you this cycle!

Dobs, I'm awaiting your test...tra la la...


----------



## campn

Yay congratulations Pacific!!! We all guessed boy didn't we!?? I'm so sorry things didn't go as planned, my labor sounds so much like yours. I'm glad you're both doing well and all nice and safe! Please rest all you can and don't worry about doing updates <3


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks*LMAO campfires! :rofl:
Yea we always preseed ...reminds me - I need more! but I'll paste the protocol I'm gonna try and why- was lost in pages and pages back lol, and I'm lazy today

<< I'm gonna follow this schedule starting on cd3(thrucd7) as if I ovulate 5 -6 days later I would O cd12/13 which is closest to my norm...see below options tho:

*Q:How long does it take to ovulate after Clomid?

A:Starting on Day 3, 4 or 5, take pill (s) a day (50 mg/pill) for 5 days.* You are expected to ovulate between 5 to 10 days after stopping the last Clomid tablet(s). 3. You should have frequent intercourse (every other day) the week before and including the suspected day of ovulation, (cycle days 9-18).*

And uhh yea...hubs damn well better find some porn he likes cuz I am NOT down for 2 hr sessions EVERY time - I'm lmao
He's not really into porn, but he KNOWS I expect him to CUP it every other day! or any 2nd times per day>>

Wooks- how many days did it take you to O after your 5th Clomid dose?
I'm hoping doing cd3-7 keeps my O really close to my norm of cd13!
Otherwise that's morrrrre long BDs I gotta do lol- hubs stresses the more times we add on, then it takes even LONGER for him to finish :dohh:

oh and* Dobbles* I WISH I could just tell hubs to FINISH NOW:brat: and or whisper freaky sweet nothings to him - but he is always so worried about ME that he would just stress that I am not happy witth his performance or some other such manish worry - and would NOT finish at all ( he's done it before lol in prime O time)
and I do NOT need him stressing in our first Clomid round...
So really I literally just have to "ride it out" lol or do one of his other go tos I know he will eventually finish with...but it's just when it's GO time he does this, cuz he already has anxiety about letting me down somehow, and O time is just dbl pressure for him.
In the first cycle or 2 I could literally tell him ummm... your up this time dude, hand him the cup, and sit on my side of the bed while he porned it out and finished ALONE next to me and he would pass me the cup like nothing :rofl:
We both have no shame I guess, but he can't do that anymore for sure, and last time I left the room even, but still took him so long solo that I was thru half a movie when he yelled he was done LOL.
I think it was super "no biggie" to him in the first couple tries cuz he genuinely thought it would work the first cycle or 2...umm NOOO lol
Now I think he is worried it's HIM, so it's taking him longer and longer to finish when it's game time:(
He's a worrier by nature. But we are both stoked about the Clomid arrival finally so I think he should perform better....may break out some new lingerie or toys or some such sh*t LMAO


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh congratulations Pacific <3 i guessed a right gender for once haha!! Eagerly awaiting name & pics hehe! Sorry your labour didnt go as planned but as long as you & baby are safe & healthy is all that counts! Much love :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yaaaay PL! Back labour is hellish. Sounds like the right call was made if baby dude wasn't doing well with it. Enjoy the snuggles and all the assorted.. erm.. delights of early motherhood. If you ever considered a boob job, you'll get a trial run of what that would look like in two or three days :haha:

Yay for Clomid J! Yep, topknot and tattoos - my hair is growing in at the moment and the longer strands keep sticking to the sides, velcro style, so scraped well away like a pineapple is the only option.

Re: teenagers and kids having sex - I've found a vast difference in British vs Scandinavian/European attitudes to sex and naked bodies in general and I can't help thinking that has something to do with it.. I don't ever remember NOT knowing how babies are made, and by age 5 or 6 we were having open conversations about it. Nakedness was everywhere - every house has a sauna, as do public swimming pools, and it is normal practise for friends, relatives, neighbours etc to come round and have a beer and a sauna. At pools, you must remove your swimsuit and shower before the sauna as evaporated chlorine is toxic. As a result, I'd seen my full family, men and women, our female neighbours and my full class at school totally starkers by age 8 (we had a female teacher only so everyone had to go in the same changing room) Imagine my surprise when we moved here and my new friends hadn't ever even seen their own parents naked, and school sex ed aged 12 was the first they knew about periods and sex. It's such a prudish country that it's no wonder that as soon as hormones start whizzing around, some will experiment - must be even worse now with kids getting old before their time thanks to the internet. Education and openness takes away the taboo and therefore some of the excitement.

My SIL stayed with a friend of a friend on their travels in the US this summer. They were given the family's daughter's room to sleep in. Her iPad was on her desk and my SIL picked it up to check something on the internet - to be confronted with links upon links of seriously hardcore websites. The web history was nothing but. The mother vomited when shown what the daughter had been looking at.

She's 8 years old. They had never even spoke to her about sex yet.

It's a terrifying world we live in (although I suspect there's something more sinister going on that resulted in that behaviour, and at that age, why does she have completely unrestricted, unsupervised access to the internet? But still...)


----------



## StillPraying

Ms that is very disturbing! But I also agree with the questioning why an 8 year old has unrestricted access to the Internet. Curiosity plus Internet leads down some dark paths. I do think the stark differences in culture definitely have something to do with it. Makes me think harder into how I want to have that with my girls.

J hopefully the excitement of clomid will get your man going :winkwink: I read somewhere that preseed sways boy. This true?

Dobs.... test???


----------



## campn

M+S, where in Scandinavia!? I've a huge obesession with Scandinavia and their culture like those winter prints and Vikings! (I dated a Norwegian guy so I got too close to their culture!) I'd love to live in Norway. 

So funny story, Juliette had her checkup and we noticed her labia is getting a tad fused (which is very normal, I never heard of it though) so the doctor prescribed an estrogen cream just so pee doesn't get trapped and cause UTIs. So DH goes to pick it up and the pharmacist asks what is it for!? Usually only older menopausal women get this. So DH is standing there surrounded with like 5 women waiting and he's trying to explain about vaginas!! :haha: he said I'm never buying pads or anything like that! He's so embarrassed!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm from Finland, campn :) slightly different to Norway I believe (I've been to Sweden and Denmark but never Norway) but not that far off, culture-wise. Very different to here :rofl: but I don't miss -30'c, no daylight for weeks during the winter or the snow! I don't actually miss the midnight sun in summer either, or the mosquitoes, but other than that summers are nice there. Norway's very expensive, I hear. 

Lol @ DH :haha: and nosey pharmacist! That's private, mind yer own business :rofl: he might have been undergoing a sex change or anything!


----------



## JLM73

*PACIFIC MAMA!!* Woman you kicked ASS to handle back labor that long!!
I had it with DD as she was "sunny side up" (occiput posterior) O M F G!!!
The back of babies skull literally is on your lower spinal/pelvic nerves the WHOLE time they decend!! Agony! Is that what your lil guy did???
And :shock: I truly always felt boy for you.. and I guessed everyone else right I believe except whomever shared a pic where we mostly said boy and it was a girl:blush:
I think that was *Fern??*

*Tex* your chart is rockin the free world again woman! But I think I am the furthest from testing compared to *Still* and others :shrug:
I only had 1 BD on O day(or after O night) and it was a saliva swimmin, preseeded cup/syringe session :rofl: Plus I'm only 4dpo...with a sh*tty chart that seems to be dropping rather than riding :roll:
Yours however is climbing like a BOSS!
If you are NOT :bfp: this time...I'm totally sayin it's :spermy: check time :thumbup:

*DOBBYYYYY!* You are slackin on the line porn!

*Camp* PMG epic LOL! He probably needs therapy- but umm HIPAA! stupid pharmacist!!


----------



## Fern81

Lol no J I shared a "textbook" potty shot and everyone correctly guessed boy ;)


----------



## Jezika

Fern, you're getting so close too! How are you feeling?

J, eek, don't say that! Im pretty sure Matilda has been sunny side up for weeks.


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks J- makes me feel so proud my charts are kick ass.... Now if I could just get a bfp that would be great. Hubs is gonna get an SA whether he likes it or not come January when I start all my testing if I'm not knocked up by then. At least that way we can see where we stand and make informed decisions from there...


----------



## JLM73

*Fern*...:blush: I'm :jo:....i claim immunity from having to think back too far lol

*Jez* Your gal can still rotate no prob:thumbup:
It's common for babies to turn, as their heads need to be a certain angle to fit the pelvic opening...My DD was born on her due date ( as was #1 son) and she was 8lbs 6oz, chunky and long, - no one ever mentioned about her being occiput posterior, and I was a medic and read EVERYthing about obstetrics and delivery, went to lamaze etc to try the natural thing ( plus when I was orig premed I wanted to be an OB lol)
I always thought they rotate thru the hotpocket crown:shock: apparently not all.
I will say that the night I went into labor- as I was unable to sleep, and 1st hubs had to work in the am, I sat down stairs watching tv and just noticed a strong back ache but = normal for 40 wks preg so pfft...
Then I started craving McDs fries lol so I drove and got some- n back to the couch and tv...back still hurt, but thennnn it occurred to me:shock: labor "can" start as a back ache- later I noticed the "strong back aches" were like every few mins
YUP- had to wake 1st hubs up n say "It's Time!!!" lol
he was so groggy and all - time for what?...
funny cuz he was a medic too- so when I said labor he was like a bug eyed frantic fool!
Not sure how *PL*'s felt- but the "back ache" turned into excruciating back pain that felt like my lower spine was being slowly pulled apart on some medieval torture rack- and really no break - just HORRID, then 2-3 mins of agony, then HORRID repeat Xs 4 hours, and finding out I was NOT even 4 cms:saywhat:
CHECK PLS! I was done- epidural, and the next pt of my vid shows me munching ice and sipping sprite like it's a picnic :rofl:

I think Matilda will turn for you tho-you are taller than me for sure, and hell you walked 7kms the other day!!??
So def fitter than I was then!

*Tex* Damn right he should! Get em woman!


----------



## M&S+Bump

That what she said ^^ is an accurate description of a labour with a posterior baby - there's things you can do to turn them though prior to labour (get on your hands and knees, mainly - gravity!) and many turn on their own just before or during.

Aaand epidurals help too - I was just the unlucky one that exhibited a pile of infection symptoms not conducive to having a needle stuck in my spine, apparently, and got to suffer that s**t without so much as a paracetamol. I was inhaling the gas and air as if it was nitrogen I needed to breathe, not oxygen! And it only got to the really bad stage when they forced me to lie down and that only lasted like 2-3 hours before they just cut him out instead because I didn't progress from the 5cm I had been when I walked in. It's kinda funny now, how badly I behaved, kicking and screaming. :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

In other non ttc/labor/pregnancy news.... I've decided to dye my hair red.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S*:haha: I soo love your descriptives
Come to think of it - I was PISS*D with DD after all that breathing prep/lamaze class, natural labor books, annnnd the hosp tour saying you can dim lights and walk, and use a ball use music blah blah 
When we came in all full of hope and geeky - birthing ball, spiny back massager etc
it was like a bait n switch!
Bright lights, bustling nurses, STRAIGHT to the bed with IV, straps for monitors, the loud machines, told we can't do ANY of that cuz I had to stay on monitor in bed for the first several hours, AND not even ice chips/water???
We were like :shock: and me :cry:
SOOO a crushing hopes /dreams experience, then you are right- the pain became horrid, once I was forced to lay still and NOT move much for a "good tracings"
Then when I said I want to get UP!!:brat:
They told me DD was "sleeping" and the tracing non reactive- so had to wait 2 more hrs!??!?
I was just tears streaming, but silent and pissssed lo
I was jabbing my belly when they left the room like 
WAKE UP WAKE UP!!
Yet another reason I want to have naturals from now on if poss...
all 3 of mine were some kind of drama in hospitals:growlmad:
My only LOVELY experience was surrotwin planned c sect...
even tho Twin A ( bigger one) swallowed meconium and went to nicu a cpl days
The parents had waited like 16 yearrrs for that moment, and were Soooo happy- so it was :cloud9:

*Jez*...On yer Hands and Knees...NOW ( insert dominatrix emoji) lol


----------



## shaescott

Just spent like 40 minutes reading through haha, wow. 

PL, congrats on baby boy, sorry about c-section. 

Jez you look gorgeous. 

Dobs, it really sucks, but I think it would be best if you broke up with him. 
J, yay for clomid!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs where aaaaarrreee yooouuu


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats PL! Enjoy and soak up these first few days!

I can't wait for more line porn too! I haven't even Oed, so my testing is SO far away. Even when I do test, my lines will be fake because of the trigger shot. I just picked up the meds today that keep you from ovulating until you're ready. SO expensive. Ugh. I hope we get pregnant this cycle, because I don't think I can do this again.


----------



## StillPraying

GL Michelle! Are you testing out the hcg?


----------



## Michellebelle

Probably. I'm so impatient! And then I'll squint at all the tests wondering if it's any darker than the previous day's test.


----------



## Jezika

Good luck, Michelle, even though it's a little while till testing time. It'll fly by, I'm sure.

Re: horrible hospital experiences, it reminds me of some of the stuff I've been reading in my hypnobirthing book where (mostly "back in the day") medical professionals wouldn't have been dreamed of letting their patients have a natural labour. The idea was absurd, but apparently everyone is still quick to intervene now, and then chances of complications increase more and more. The book emphasizes that as long as there are no complications for the get-go, the woman's body knows exactly how to birth, and it's the unnecessary medical stuff and the fear it induces in women that end up stalling birth and then requiring even more interventions. I'm not speaking to the veracity of this stance, of course, but it does appeal to me at face value, if not just to keep me from being so freaked out. Of course, I am still going to a hospital and still likely going to have an epidural if the pain does become too intense (as well as be open to anything else that is deemed medically necessary). Hopefully my midwives are down for all this.


----------



## Jezika

Also, a while back some of you mentioned horrible birth stories. My own view is that I probably wouldn't want to hear them right before birth, but I definitely think hearing what can happen is helpful both in terms of being fully informed and also to know that stuff can and does go wrong, but in the end it's almost always okay (plus you can learn from other people's experiences and also share in them rather than thinking you're going to have a fairytale labour and be thoroughly shocked it you don't).


----------



## DobbyForever

I was at this thing called work getting chewed out by my boss! I almost cried. She came into my room and was like you have 15 kids getting Ds and Fs in Writing. And I was like yeah.... so? And she was like maybe you need to ask yourself if it's you. And I was like UMMM let me tell you something. My highest writing score was a mid third grade. HIGHEST and they have all grown at least half a year. Most of my kids have made a year's progress in one trimester. But when you make a year's progress and started the year off at beginning 2nd, you're in 3rd grade! That's two grade levels behind! SO YES I gave the kid an F in writing.

And then she was like why did you give them Ds and Fs for behavior. And I'm like because they have a STACK of bench and behavior tickets. And she's like we don't give Ds and Fs in behavior. And I'm like SO basically you want me to give them a C which is passing which means there aren't behavior problems so they can go on thinking that all the benches and calls home and whatever are actually ok? Whatever. Annoyed.

Anyway. Moving on. Still I totally know that beach!!! I think. There's a beach right next to our beach that allows dogs. Ours doesn't and is a private beach technically, not that there is anything stopping anybody from coming onto it. But do you mean the one that is on Via de la Valle near the fairgrounds and race track? This is so exciting! We normally go there for Turkey Day but my mom was like eff that I want to have my babies at home haha.

Kk off to reply to everyone else haha


----------



## StillPraying

Yes dobs that so is the one!! So sorry you had a rough day hon. Hope you can relax, definitely have yourself a glass of wine.

Jez I had a textbook perfect experience with dd1. But then had the birth from he'll with dd2 lol anything can happen. I think as long as you are open minded and flexible you will be fine. 

Michelle when will you start testing?


----------



## DobbyForever

*PL *congrats! I&#8217;m sorry labor was so hard on you. Glad the doctors did everything they could before pushing a c-section, and that everything turned out alright in the end. Get lots of rest and cuddles in, and cannot wait to hear more about how your little man is doing.

*Gigs,* sorry about the u/s. I say definitely ask for one at your 16 week appointment. Maybe ask nicely and if they say no persists. Say mother&#8217;s intuition you would like a scan to ease your mind as it is causing you some anxiety. Idk. You know my moral compass does not point north on finding ways to get scans sooooo :)

*Tex.* Almost there! Hang in there until the end of the week! Do you get the whole week off or just a few days? And I agree loving your chart.

*Jez,* I am glad you are bringing it up to the pros. Better to get an opinion on it and be safe.

*J* lol my next suggestion is to fake it! I&#8217;ve done that too :rofl: Squeeze them keels, moan like none other, and just act like you did. I&#8217;m not ashamed of it. Sometimes a girl just wants to go back to sleep.

*MS* I agree I think knowing about it and not being fascinated by it once you hit puberty helps. But idk. Does anybody remember that video at Disney about reproduction?! I swear it was a thing! I remember getting off of this boat ride about innovation and in the exit store there was a cartoon about reproduction! I remember seeing cartoon sperm going into a cartoon egg!!! Nobody believes me that this was a thing though.

I agree the internet is dannnngerous lol. 

*Campn, *that is effing hilarious. I&#8217;m surprised she asked him why he was getting it, seems a bit personal for counter talk hahah. But oh man. Hahaha

*Still* I want pics of this! Are you dying it all red or just red highlights? i had red highlights but they have since faded. I might have a glass of cheap wine. I do have to go to the store to get food for dinner so lol. YES! That's so crazy! Small world. And no big. I left a stack of my trimester assessments showing their growth on her desk all passive aggressively hahah.

*Michelle* fxed! And we&#8217;re here to help you squint and compare triggers if you want :)

*AFM *Sorry ladies! No line porn from me because I have nothing. Nada. No shadows. No indents. A whole lot of nothing today. Just cramps. The AF cramps are back. I really don&#8217;t feel pregnant. It&#8217;s weird. Like I would bet money I&#8217;m not pregnant. Something in my gut says so. :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol my tests were so bfn I didn't even bother photographing them today

My afternoon test (1.5 hours later)
My fmu frer (11 hours later)

The Wally fmu had an evap now lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7982.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 20









IMG_7981.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## StillPraying

Is the line on frer evap or indent then?


----------



## campn

Dobby, I see second lines on both!???


----------



## DobbyForever

They're indents lol sorry should have forewarned


----------



## campn

I hope you're wrong! I want to do a little bfp dance!


----------



## JLM73

:shrug: I got nuthin :rofl:

I keep reading thru but I think I posted soooo much ystrdy, I got jack to add really but randomness, like:

I took a wally earlier cuz TTC crazy made me re-eval last cycle, thinking MAYBE I didn't O cd 11, but rather cd20 ( click thumbnail below and scroll down to follow this craziness...)
That would mean I actually COULD have had a 53 yr old SUPER :spermy: waitin there for SIX days- so when the egg popped he raped it!
And thus I actually stopped testing when I bled THINKING it was AF, but REALLY it was 11dpo, and I thus *missed* the bfp that would have shown had I tested during my Pity party, and 6 days of light to heavy IMPLANT bleeding , and Today I actually would be *27dpo*...nevermind those crazy temps pffft...

Sooo I totally made an excuse to get out of the house without mom to fax something I didn't cuz she is tech UNsavy, annd doesn't realize ppl can SCAN and email documents.... and um yea- ran to Wally for 4 cheapies, cuz worse case I can save 3 for the Clomid cycle...and um yea:blush: total :bfn:....
...Don't judge me! ( crawls away while everyone is on the floor laughing hoping they won't notice the level of TTC :wacko: cycle 29 is straight CRAY CRAY...)


----------



## JLM73

Oh and *Still* I dyed my hair RED last Saturday before the car show, but it's the kind that looks dark red ( and will wear off fast) but in the sun looks like I have super hero hair :haha:
I'll post a pic when tomoro - last one it was wet so not as fiery...

*Jez* You do and take what you need during labor - no pressure no guilt

And I will say this- I can break an arm and be like whatevs, but ANY stomach pain and I am hating life let alone labor which is a pain that just can not be imagined, as it is this crazy organ inside us trying to evict another human lol, and there is not a damn thing we can do to really make it be nice!

I will say this- If you really focus on the things you said about hypnobirth ( I read lots of hippy Ina Mae Gaskins) but same theory and it WORKS!!
If you don't get stressed/freak, and just keep thinking of it as getting thru ONE contraction at a time... you really will feel MUCH less pain like seriously it's doable- cuz I did it with DS, and made it to 9.5cm!?!?! and that was being induced with Pitocin ( hard contractions).
You have the perfect mindset hun:thumbup:
I had a cpl "dammit" moments on long contractions, but I made it like 8 hrs by focusing on getn thru ONE at a time, and Ina Mae says - envision the womb opening to allow your baby to come thru to you- so it really really is what got me there.
I never had a screaming, kicking thing.
Also not sure about the hospital there, but these bed lay normal, or they could sit me up like a reclining chair so that helps dilate you faster with baby coming down easier, and when time, stirrups pop up etc, I think that helped alot too.


----------



## campn

J I'm laughing at your little run around!!! I hope this is your last and the magic cycle!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I second J. You do you. No mom shaming here. You know what is best for you and your baby and don't let anybody tell you otherwise especially when it comes to the birth of your child.

J lol omg I have some that as well so no judging haha <3. Especially with some of my light bleeds

And campn. Hit post by mistake lol I hope you are right. I wish I had snap a pic this morning but it looked so bfn. Let me check my deleted files. I really don't see anything on the Wally though


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I must have been sleepwalking I did take photos I just didn't tweak. These there the am tests at 5-10m
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7977.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 25









IMG_7972.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## StillPraying

J we are all guilty of doing that at least once! 

Re hair I'll take before and after pictures. Hoping it doesn't turn out purple lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Mine did that once I was pissssed I called and was like you need to fix this s* I am not having my first day of school with purple hair. The first pic was the purple.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7984.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 22









IMG_7985.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 22









IMG_7986.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok now I'm confused I forgot my low battery was on so my screen was dimmed and now that the brightness is up I see something but then I upload and see nothing uggggh
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7987.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## StillPraying

Your hair is so long dobs I'm jealous. My hair was super long until I had an emotional freak out with dd2 and chopped it all off :cry:

This is my hair color now. It doesn't look so bad in pic but in real life it's awful. And idk decided red would be fun.
 



Attached Files:







20161114_191443_opt.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JLM73

Okay nowhere near as Glam as Dobby in her photos, and I certainly have done nothing to my hair but pull it back today in a messy frizzy way, but the first pic shows how red it is when the light hits it the second pic shows what it looks like out of the light ...very different
Both pics taken today lol


----------



## StillPraying

See I like how red looks different in different lights! I think it's fun! Did you do yours yourself J?


----------



## DobbyForever

I literally never cut or trim my hair lol it's curly usually and the curls never seem to change length.

Still I like your hair color! You cray. But I am excited for your red

J I was fresh out of the salon in both of those pics. The first I did drive home windows down though but the second was like right out the door haha. You look beautiful and I agree with Still I love how red looks so different in different lights


----------



## JLM73

I did Still- it's literally like $3.99 or somethin from Walmart - 
I usually use Revlon Colorsilk $2.97/box lasts a month -6 wks for reds, but all other colors stay well.
This is the next version same brand but their new Stronger version to last longer??
Reds always bleed badly for me, cuz I have to wet my hair each morning to get smooth curls, but I did their $2.97 Lightest Golden Blonde for 2 yrs and it doesn't fade at all! The burgundy lasts well too but is purplish- I had that last...

This is the red i just used
 



Attached Files:







haircolor.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JLM73

Thx...I gotta be cheap on haircolor...cuz my wife ...i mean hubby is a shopaholic :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Tonight's tests. I autopiloted and accidentally opened a frer I set out for fmu ><
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8013.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 16









IMG_8017.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 17









IMG_8019.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## campn

You ladies are such babes! Dobby I can't get over your completely adorable dimples huuuunee!!! 

Please never mind my Santa hat, but my hair used to be purple red and then I covered it with black and it's been fading so the red has given into this amethyst color. I'm going next weekend to get a blonde ombré highlights so hopefully it'll take well over this.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1639.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## StillPraying

OMG CAMPN YOU ARE GORGEOUS!!!

um. So my hair being that it was a mix of brown and dirty blonde....turned purple. And pink. With bad blonde streaks. Definitely NOT allowed in my current profession! So I made a mad dash to target to get color oops. I'm sitting with it in my hair now and my scalp is burning!

Dobs I don't see anything on those, but I am so impressed that you did 3 lol


----------



## campn

Still thank you hun you're too kind!! 

I'm so sorry your hair didn't turn out as you wanted, this is one of my biggest fear like when they wash you off and you're sitting there in front of the mirror with the towel all ugly looking and waiting :cry: I have cried once and told the owner THIS ISNT WHAT I WANTED when my highlights came back orange! 

I used color oops too and dawn dish soap, I hope you get to your color, sometimes it's a process!


----------



## StillPraying

I just don't have the money to get it done. Down here it costs like 120. And I just paid for dd1s dance recital stuff, plus all of the holidays and we are saving for Disney. *sigh* my stylist would kill me.


----------



## StillPraying

Color oops is turning my hair orange?


----------



## DobbyForever

Still noooo I'm sorry your hair decided to mutiny :(. And yikes about the scalp burn. I hope it works. I totally get the hair color at work. I had one district make me sign a contract that if I dyed more than half my hair OR used an "unnatural" color I actually needed district approval. Not shitting you.

Campn I second Still. So cute. I'm looking back and forth from your avy of J to you and hubs better but that shotgun now

Aft tests I see nothing. Had the infamous disappearing line on the frer and the vq the line was too far right, then in the right spot, then just gone. I'm really crampy. Like I feel like AF could show any moment


----------



## DobbyForever

Um. Still. I don't even know how to help on that one. :(. Dr. Google time?


----------



## claireybell

Wow you ladies are all gawjus!!! 

My labour with Nuala i was thrashing legs around & screaming for hours, was awful! Was pissed i couldnt get pain relief other than gas n air! I remember thinking how each contraction went awy & the relief but then it be back in like 2.5mins! Im with you on the kicking & screaming M&S! :thumbup: Are you natural labour this time around or csection? I cant remember.. :-/ 

Loving the line porn Dobby hehee! I hate bloomin indent lines on tests pffft but otherwise could def see lines! Its still early :) 

J was you neighbour flirting anymore with you yesterday? Lol 

Omg Camps :rofl: your poor hubs haha!! But the pharmacist shouldnt be asking what the creams for??! Cheeky mukker!! Is the labia thing common then? Hope you & squiggles are doing well! Will you be buying matching christmas jumpers for Ben & Jules? I know i am whether Riley likes it or not ha ha


----------



## StillPraying

It's literally in our uniform regulations and grooming standards. We aren't allowed to have any unnatural colors or dye hair a color that isn't complimentary to skin tone (but no one goes that route for fear of an EO complaint lol) 

Dobs how long of a hold? 10dpo is still early.


----------



## claireybell

Im getting my hair chopped & re blonded in 2wks time, its needed! Havent had anything done to it since beginning of June! I cant wait :)


----------



## Jezika

I know I knew this already, but you ladies are even more stunning than I remember (and Still, the back of your head is hawwwt). Sorry the colour didn't go well. Did you take any pics of how it turned out, even though it wasn't how you wanted? It actually sounds pretty cool, though obviously not if you were going for red. Hope it gets sorted ASAP! I'm always so scared to do home colours coz I just know I'll mess it up.

Dobs, interestingly I'm having a hard time seeing much on the most recent frers, but the one you posted where you were like, "look at this bfn, kids," I was like, "hello! Line! Blatant line!" I don't know how those *******s can have evaps?! Are we sure they're evaps? I forgot how addicting looking for lines is. My faves are frers and wondfos, not that anyone is asking...

Thanks for advice and support re: birthing options. Indeed I'm trying to go in as relaxed as possible. I've met actual women who claim they've had ZERO pain (not necesssrily through hypnobirthing, but that too). Nice thing to aim for, but I'm happy to be realistic.

Ooh, going back to hair, I'm cutting my hair short next week. I know I could just tie it back when Tilly-poo comes, but drying my hair is an annoying pain in the ass and takes forever, plus gets greasy after two days, so I'm looking forward to quick blowdries in my future. Omg initially my phone corrected that to blowj_bs. Definitely no Freudian slip there.


----------



## StillPraying

How short are you going cb?


----------



## campn

Still, mine definitely turned orange too, I guess it breaks the molecules of the dye down but I think it may take a few tries to get back to your color. What color were you going for? Let me just tell you I don't look good ginger :D 

Dobby, I could see something on those tests but I'm sitting in a dark room, I hope that frer has the pinkest line! 

Claire, I know so nosy! I think because he said it's a baby she asked, but I wouldn't have told her personally, DH isn't chatty to strangers to whenever someone talks to him you can tell he's panicking! YES I AM! I'm buying my niece, nephew, and my kids all matching pajamas!! I'm so excited!


----------



## StillPraying

OMG Jez blow jobs bwahahahahahhaa what have you been chatting about on your phone?! Lol how short are you going to go?


----------



## Jezika

That's the thing! I don't even know think I've mentioned BJs this YEAR, and we all know how prudish iPhones usually are with swear words one DOES usually use (okay, well, me).

I'm gonna go for a chin length bob with side bangs/fringe. One of those bobs where it's longer at the front. Had the same person cut it like that many moons ago and I loved it. She's the best for bangs, just sadly opened her own salon on the other side of the world (other side of town. Hello, uber).


----------



## campn

Jez omg I hate autocorrect! It's ducking stupid!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez haAha bjs.

Campn love the matching pj idea!

Still how are things looking?

CB yay for hair day soon! Spa day!

Re the hold... I honestly have no idea. I have been so tired/forgetful the last few days. It may have been 3 hours with a glass of milk and a glass of water or less. I left my house at 5:15, left my grandmother's at 6, went home to cook dinner and finished at 6:42, watched tv and tested at 8:15. I know I went to the bathroom at least three times before I left him, but I don't know when. I don't know if I peed when I got home or at any point. It's driving me nuts that I can't remember


----------



## claireybell

The best for bangs hahahaa that really tickled me! I love that type of hair cut, i had it years ago, i bet it'll look lovely on you Jez! 

Yay!! Camps you gotta get s piccy of all of them together in matching tops :)

I'l only be having an inch off the length but having loads of choppy layers all over with full head highlights instead of t-bar/roots!i just want something slightly diff & i can just throw my hair up out the way with bits that wisp down for the school run, i never have time to faff about with my hair in morning bit id like to look somewhat nice not like ive rolled straight outta bed :haha: 

Hahaa blowjobs must be a common word on text chat these days for them to put it in smartphone auto correct dictionary LOL!!


----------



## claireybell

Whenever autocorrect kept changing my words,i just kept tabbing back & deleting it, eventually it stopped doing it! Drives me nuts!


----------



## StillPraying

Well hopefully fmu will bring unmistakable lines dobs

Jez aw that sounds so cute! I always have bangs. 

Campn I was going for like a dark auburnish red and I got easter tye dye. Then color oops turned it orange but I have super purple toner shampoo so we will see what happens. At this rate I just want a color I can be seen in uniform with!


----------



## campn

Still, I've always mixed two different colors, maybe you could try that


----------



## claireybell

Make sure you get 2 colour packs Stills :thumbup: it'll look lovely no doubt! :) 

Nuala slept from 9ish last night until 4:45 this morning!! Yay!


----------



## campn

claireybell said:


> Make sure you get 2 colour packs Stills :thumbup: it'll look lovely no doubt! :)
> 
> Nuala slept from 9ish last night until 4:45 this morning!! Yay!

Atta girl!!! I'm so glad to hear this! A tad jelly but that's ok right!?


----------



## JLM73

*Still* I never use oops- with what you ended up with you likely could use a cheap walmart $2.97 revlon like I mentioned, but in a Dark natural red. It will overtake the pink/orange and purple easily, BUT will slowly wash out a bit in a cpl weeks, laving a lighter natural red. 
And eeek Chem burnss NO NO lol Use some kind of oil on your scalp before bleaching stuff like oops, it will still work on your hair to get you the color- minus the burn.
Trust me I have naturally black hair and def use straight 40 peroxide and Sally's Platinum blonde bleach :shock: on my shaved sides/back monthly.
But to get the bright colors, I have to bleach my whole head, then Immed do the color ( thus the :shock: if I don't use oil btwn the 2 processes).

Use a red like this over whatever oops gives you etc:


I always recommend bleaching lighter then doing a color over it - best way to get the closest result when drastically changing, but bleach is harsh so don't do it often lol.
I learned all I know from Sally's Beauty Supply- they rock, and stuff is pro and not too expensive.
I used to buy big bottles of the developer there for like $10, but it literally is enuff to recolor your hair for a year! Just go back for whatever color you want- which is small bottles by the hair swatches and they are like $3 to $8 depending on brand and color:thumbup:
I've been switching up color for YEARS! 

I chopped my hair short last year ...wait early this year :rofl: specifically so I can bleach and keep changing to whatever color, and not worry that I'm frying long hair IYKWIM....course hubs wants my hair long :roll:
I'm like dude YOUUU don't have to deal with tangled curls!
I'm growing it out, but keeping it shaved underneath and sides a bit.
When pulled up I have red on top, with blonde below usually, but when down- total business look hehe.


----------



## JLM73

*Camps* you sooooo have the Naughty Santa look on yer face :flasher::haha:


----------



## claireybell

JLM73 said:


> *Camps* you sooooo have the Naughty Santa look on yer face :flasher::haha:

Ooh la la :haha:


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i saw this & thought of you hehee!! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_8466_zps0ufnhvaw.png


----------



## M&S+Bump

Perfect attitude Jez - fear is the mindkiller, and it definitely makes everything feel worse. When you're afraid, you produce adrenalin which blocks oxytocin, slowing labour down and meaning your body doesn't get its natural painkilling hormones. All harks back to the cavewoman days, fight or flight - if you don't feel safe to labour here, your body shuts down so you can flee somewhere safe. I'm one of those women - went from lying on a bed, kicking and screaming with Joe because I was afraid and out of control - to 18 months later, sitting bouncing away, having a laugh and chatting to my visitors (not allowed visitors in labour but as far as I was concerned, if I didn't get to do what I wanted, I was going home and they wanted to keep me in hospital - so it was my way or the high way :haha: ) occasionally stopping to concentrate as my breath was taken away - but that's how it felt, like the breath was squeezed out and it'd take a minute to relax - no pain. I felt a bit shaky at one point so wandered across the room to get some biscuits and juice cos I thought my blood sugar might be low - turns out that was transition :rofl: she examined me shortly after and I was fully dilated.

J - sounds like we had the same first labour - complete with 'baby is sleeping' and being forced to keep lying there.

CB - the above probably answers that question but I'll be VBACing it again, hopefully more like Nat's birth this time and not a repeat of Ella. C-sec was the first time and I knew we were having more babies (and I had something to prove to myself) so a repeat c-sec was never an option in my head.

I'm another 40% bleach then colour on too even though my hair is naturally fairly light brown - you'll see why in a sec.. only pictures I could pull up on my phone lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hair right this minute - the sides and back are usually clean shaven but I've been lazy... the rest is tied up in a ponytail at the top, it's just past shoulder length.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8980.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## M&S+Bump

And my natural hair colour..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8984.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## M&S+Bump

And back when I actually had a full head of hair..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8985.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Loving your Pink hair there M&S ;) Hope you get another smoooth vbac labour :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Ahh lovely wedding pic!! I love photos with the Greyscale & colour mix!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww love the pink hair ms! And agree I love that style of pic for your wedding picture.

Still glad your hair isn't orange. You ladies are so savvy on here. I refuse to do my own because of the curl situation.

Speaking of J I hear you about curl management. I let mine do their thing and had a brush out session once a week lol

Afm back still hurts, still cramping. This morning's test. Decided to skip frer today. If I get down to one left I am more inclined to buy some lol. So I have two and may test tomorrow idk. There's this glare that makes it look like a squinter but it's not there I swear
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8034.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 24









IMG_8032.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## TexasRider

Not seein anything Dobs- but my line eyes suck. 

12dpo today. Temp still hanging in. Only a few more days. It would be awesome to finally get a bfp but more likely AF will show up. I sound so upbeat and positive


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Omg .... all these days horrible sleep in a row have definitely caught up with me but I have way too much to do in prep for excess mediation tomorrow to even think about taking a nap or resting...
On a side note has anyone else noticed that Walmart has changed their first signal box when I went to get for last night I almost overlooked them because I was looking for the old purple box LOL
 



Attached Files:







20161115_094553-1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Aphy

Texas,your temps are really looking good this cycle!


----------



## wookie130

I'm not seeing any lines either, Dobs. What dpo are you?

Loving all of the fun hair colors! I haven't colored my hair in YEARS. I'm a natural golden blonde, but I am getting some stray greys popping up recently. I'm a pretty low-maintenance gal. I shower, let my hair air-dry, wear deodorant, and make sure my oral hygiene is up-to-speed. When I'm not teaching, I'm a t-shirt and yoga pants/sweat pants girl, for sure.

Oh, and in other news, I've been off work the past two days, due to having pneumonia. I've had a couple of weeks with a crappy croupy cough (which I got from both of my kids), and then I've just been working through it at school. Finally last week, I lost my voice entirely, and then I had some very long and stressful work days/nights with parent-teacher conferences. This year is pushing me to the max stress-wise, and I just wasn't taking care of myself, so now here I am, with pneumonia. I'm on a heavy-duty antibiotic, steroids, and the doc wanted me to use some of Oscar's albuterol in his nebulizer. Ummm...I only used the nebulizer once, due to it jacking me up so much (I was shaking, and my heart was racing), that I really couldn't stand it. So, just the steroids and antibiotics for me, I guess. I can't believe I how often my son had to be on steroids and the albuterol nebulizer treatments when he was an infant...he had double pneumonia and RSV (which landed him in the hospital at 6 months of age for an entire week), and then at 7 months, he contracted bronchiolitis, which landed him in the hospital AGAIN for another full 7 days. That was such fresh hell, I cannot even tell you. He had to have IV's in his head, and he was so fussy and agitated (NO WONDER- that albuterol coupled with the steroid is like snorting 4 lines of blow off a biker's naked ass)...I don't know how I coped. It was horrible, and he couldn't sleep in the pediatric bed/crib in the hospital room up in the peds unit...NIGHTMARE. 

So, my daughter is also home with me today, as she puked up a little bit this morning. She's now slurping on some Pediasure frozen pops, watching Frozen, and singing "Let it Go" at the top of her little croupy-sounding lungs. :rofl: <3 her. Bad mommy, I shipped my son off to daycare, as he seems to be fine, and they're taking the tots to a little tumbling class at the rec center, which sounded like too much fun for him to miss. 

I'm working on deep cleaning the kids' bedroom, the entry way, and the back hallway...I'm having my family over for Thanksgiving on Sunday, and I have to get this place sparkling, and in shape for company! I love making Thanksgiving food, people. We do it completely from scratch, and very traditional-style. Turkey, mashed potatoes and homemade turkey gravy, homemade dressing, scalloped corn, green bean casserole, homemade whole cranberry sauce, rolls with cinnamon/honey butter, and pumpkin and pecan pies. <3 I can't wait. I think Thanksgiving may be my favorite holiday next to Christmas. 

Green- You have got to get those twin onesies! Those are too adorable! Will you be dressing the boys alike or differently while they're babies? I always thought it would be fun to dress twins alike while out in public, but perhaps differently at home, lest I begin confusing the two children. LOL! But, I'm a bad mom like that, I guess. 

Tex- I'm really rooting for you to get your BFP soon, so that you can avoid any testing in January. Not that it's always a difficult fix...my issues weren't. I just wasn't ovulating terribly strongly, and I got set up with a small dose of Clomid. That's all it took for us.

OHHH!!!! J- That reminds me! When I did Clomid days 3-7, my OB actually put me on a prescribed sex regime to maximize my chances the last cycle I did it, when I got my BFP with Hannah. I was due to ovulate on day 15, so I was to have sex on days 11, 13, 15, and 16. It was enough, and it worked! So, I'm passing this info onto you, so that you see that sometimes less is more, and that it is NOT recommended to have sex daily in your fertile window...try this on your Clomid cycles. It took a lot of pressure off of hubby to not have to perform daily, and it was a little bit more fun, and relaxed this way. Good luck!!!

PL- How's that little baby boy doing? Does he have a name yet? Is he nursing like a champ, or are you still figuring that part out (it can take A WHILE, so don't fret...my daughter never did get the hang of it!) When are they going to allow you all to come home? Take care, and congrats again! :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap ladies. I tried to catch up last night but passed out eith the ipad in my lap.

Dobs, I totes see a line on the FS...hmmm...

Regarding red hair, that used to be my color of choice...until i developed an allergy to it. Now if i use it my entire head and ears break out in hives.

I've got my own hair dilemma too...do i bleach and re-dye blue? Dye it back dark brown? Leave it alone? Or bleach and dye gray? I'm already going gray ladies. I'd estimate 30-40% gray hair, and it's not just at my crown or ears, it's everywhere. And am i ok to bleach/dye whilst pregnant?

In other news, prison doomed is getting sentenced today. US is requesting a 25 year sentence O_O he's hoping for 15. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## gigglebox

Scratch that, sentencing moved to the 18th.

Wook, i hope you feel better soon -- and the family too!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs it's not recommended to bleach your own hair whilst pregnant because of the fumes/toxins. I personally wouldn't bleach while prego, but you could talk to a stylist about it, or ask your OB if you do want to do it yourself. 

wookie so sorry your sick. My girls have had RSV/Pneumonia before and it was absolutely awful. Thanksgiving is my DH's favorite holiday also. I'm actually going to start trial runs of roll recipes to find some that are deemed worthy enough for Thanksgiving dinner. 

J I hadn't seen the new boxes! good to know when I progress to those.

Tex I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. What dpo do you normally get a dip signaling AF?

Dobs waiting a few days is always good. Are you temping right now?

AFM I am seriously despising my coworker today. :growlmad: My coffee made me sick to my stomach?


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - I definitely saw something on the one on the left. Who knows whether it's a line or an indent, but I see ST.

M&S - that's totally the kind of birth I want! It always makes me feel comforted to hear real stories of relaxation helping vs. reading them in a book. I'll aim for that but be open to any other developments. As for your hair, the pink was so cool! Though I'm a bit confused... did you say it's your natural colour? That's extraordinary if so, haha.

Tex - I know your temps are always exemplary, but hopefully this is the moneyshot. And if it's not, I just know that testing and the new year will bring that girly of yours a little brother or sister quicksnap.

Wooks - Oh man, so sorry about the pneumonia. That stuff sucks for sure. I was in hospital on IV for two weeks when I was 19 with pneumonia (caused by a kidney abscess). The only thing that helped was a nebulizer, though no idea what was in it. Hope you feel better soon. 

But re: Thanksgiving... I SWEAR when I read what you will be cooking, my face gradually dropped and tears pooled in both eyes, no joke. The part with the cinnamon roll with honey thing just sealed the deal. I covet food like that at the best of times, but today is the worst time to have read that because I have almost nothing to eat today because...

DH bloody forgot to tell me that there's been a sign in our apartment lobby warning that the water will be off all day today. I've been home all weekend and yesterday so I did not see. Did he tell me? Of course not, 'cause half the time he lives in frickin' La-La Land. So I got up to pee and realized there was no water. There's also barely any drinking water in our water jug... just a tiny bit in the kettle and in the coffee machine. The few bits of food I could make for lunch need water (e.g., pasta). I can't even go out and get stuff because I've not washed my hair in five days so it's sopping with grease, am covered in sweat from my sweaty nighttimes and can't even wash my face or brush my teeth. If times were tough, obviously I'd still go out, but I would feel far too self conscious. Thank God I didn't have any appointments today, or else I'd have to cancel them. I'm actually pretty concerned that DH failed to mention this, because he does stuff like this so frequently. He struggles with any kind of forward-thinking or forward-planning. I fear he's the kind of person who would leave with his kid and only realize on the other side of town when the baby cries for food that he left EVERYTHING of the kid's at home. And then that makes me worried that I will be one of those mums that doesn't trust their partner with their child or belittles them. Sigh :(


----------



## Jezika

Oh missed some...

Gigs - my personal choice has been to hold back on bleach and dyes while preg... maybe till after BFing too, not sure. But I agree with Still to just check in with a stylist about it if poss. I'm guessing some chemicals are better or worse than others.

Still - ah, you make rolls too? So are these, like, typical cinnamon rolls? Maybe I'll make them my next baking project so I don't feel so left out.


----------



## M&S+Bump

A hat or scarf and a quick wipe-down with a baby wipe and you're good to go Jez :haha:

I thought all men did that with not telling you things and leaving the baby's things at home - DH took one away with him once, left the bag at home and didn't come back for FOUR hours - I was like, that baby doesn't go longer than 90 minutes without eating when with me, how did you manage four hours without it turning cannibal and eating your hand? :rofl: (thereafter we kept a baby bag with carton of formula in it permanently in the car)

Re: bleach and dye while pregnant, as I mentioned before, I'm a straight 40% peroxide girl - my hair has to be as white as possible before dye or it goes patchy. I'm 19 weeks pregnant in the wedding photo :) according to my research, the main problem is the fumes, but tbh you don't want to be inhaling bleach fumes pregnant or not, so it's a ventilated area process anyway. Also, your skin and/or hair can react differently to before, so colour may cause an allergic reaction even if you were always fine with it before, and it may not take to your hair the same. Patch testing is a good idea.

Pink is what I consider to be my natural hair colour. I don't feel like myself with anything else. The fact that the hair that is produced by my head is a brownish shade is by the by - I've had pink in various forms for about 10 years now :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Jez! I'm sorry about the food talk! :( I hope you get the water thing sorted as soon as possible, so you can have a hot bath/shower, and make yourself something to eat! I concur with M&S, though, some baby wipes, deodorant, dip your toothbrush into the tiny bit of drinking water you have and brush your teeth, change your underpants, scarf and hat, and you're good to go. :rofl: Get out there and grab some yummy take-out somewhere. You're eating for two, after all. ;)


----------



## campn

Gigs, bleaching is fine while pregnant, it doesn't cross the placenta just make sure you have a fan on or open a window. That said, pregnancy hormones may make the color take differently. I'd go with browns cause I think you'd look super lively in it!


----------



## campn

And this is my hair when it was purple red, I really enjoyed it, but it is high maintenance due to fading, but worth it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1792.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

Gahhh lawyers drive me mad! Waits till the day BEFORE the damn mediation to ask for a zillion forms AGAIN in diff detail than the 2 hrs spent on them last night:brat:

To top that off W T actual F*ck is going on with my damn temps!?!??
I have never ever ever...in 7-8 yrs charting had a temp continuously DROP after O!?!
Even if I didn't DTD or have a donor that cycle- my temps ALWAYS rise and may be like a mountain range but never a continuous decline!!
I have been uterus achey for days noW! Since Saturday, and still right this min, and I have taken NO supps this cycle to alter anything- only my B Complex, Prenatals, and 81mg Aspirin which I do EVERY day...WTF:hissy:
AF is not due for 8 more days, and I am NEVER earlier than like a day...
This :plane: is gonna end up in the water:shipw:


----------



## gigglebox

Campn your hair is so gorgeous. I have the jealous.


----------



## Jezika

LOL @ "I have the jealous"

M&S - Got it, re: natural colour. It really is a stunning colour. As for DHs being forgetful about these kinds of things, I'm not sure whether that makes me feel better or worse. Are they trainable? If not, I want a refund. Just kidding... I shouldn't be sexist. I do hope having a kid will put responsibility more at the forefront of his mind, though. And how DID DH manage to swindle not feeding the kiddo for four hours!?

Campn - lush colour there too! Now I really wanna colour my hairrrr.

J - are you sure it's not your sleep messing with temps? Or I guess that's status quo by now?

As for popping out for food, naaah, I'm far too lazy and self conscious. I have a couple bits I can eat here, mostly fruit.


----------



## JLM73

*Wook* Thx! i planned to do every other day IF it permits- remember I live away from hubs Sun-Tues :roll:
If my O is lookin like it will be dicey- I'm hittin him up for the 3 days before or whatever I am with him. So :-k You did Clomid 3-7, and the doc expected your O 8 days later?
That's helps, as the protocol in general says like *5 to 10 days after last dose *
Which is a pretty big window! And I will be screwed if it's not 5-6 days after that cd7 dose, cuz that's when I usually O.

Also, did you temp during? Did Clomid affect your BBT??
Mine has lost it's damn mind this cycle grrr

*Jez* I've had insomnia forever, and on/off Ambien the last 5.5 yrs, and my craptastic sleep has never affected it before.
Remember each moonth I have some weird time of ambien not even keeping/gettin me to sleep like hen hubs snored me out the other night :growlmad:
But every month I just have a cpl days that I can't sleep and end up awake for literally 40-70 hrs :rofl:
I was just up almost 48 hrs from last Friday thru Sunday...(insert zombie emoji)
I am exhausted but even when I finally crash WITH Ambien, something makes me pop wide awake and I will look at the clock and it's been 30 mins UGH!:dohh:

*Gigs* :haha: I have the Jealous...You REALLY need to watch an episode online of the cartoon "Teen Titans Go" my DS watches it but I love it - they have a character Starfire- who speaks EXACTLY like your I have the Jealous , syntax issues lol

*Dobs* let me repeat my epic line from before
WTF Dobby!? There is totally a line there! ( I see it on the wally just like Gigs)
FX Babe-lette!


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* The pink ROCKS! Love that style as well. I may shave mine up higher later...right now just the basic undercut which I upkeep myself or have hubs/older son do ...which is due for some bleaching to blonde :roll:
Trying to wait out some of the red run off, since that just makes the blonde turn pinkish orange...

*Gigs* GRAY GRAY GRAY!!!!! I have alwayyyyyys wanted a huge gray chunk since the 80's when it wasn't even cool and WAAAY before Xmen etc, but back then hair coloring for black hair and being 13 was very limited lol.
Everyone was like Gray streak :huh: but hell yea! I like to be different!
I saw these at walmart and recommended to my artsy funky daughter lol
 



Attached Files:







pastels.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks* sorry you are ill- but STILL cleaning/scouring?? You are a machine! High Five- sounds like something I would do...then collapse in the hall and wake up in the E.R> like Oh hell no! Where's the A.M.A. forms I gotta GOOOO! :rofl:

Oh and LOVVVVE to eat Thanksgiving/Xmas feasts- but since I make elaborate food alll year NOPE lol. I started the ritual with mom and ex MIL that NOONE cooks- we go to 1 of 2 FULL Southern Holiday layout Buffets here! No cooking, No dishes- we get the SAME homestyle cookin, with Alll the fixins including those Honey Butter or Cinnamon Butter Rolls Pecan Casserole etc etc, - eat till totally gorged - but get to laugh talk enjoy each other's company, then leave the dishes to them, and go home to slip into food comas :rofl: And yes- they provide to go plates as well!
My MIL balked at this the first year- but bit her lip as she is not as assertive as me- I told her try it ONCE.
Now my ex- MIL's entire fam comes down and they ALLL do it LMAO
Love I started a trend for a wench I don't even like, cuz she is a phony!
But me and mom and whatever fam comes do the same

....Now ....my conundrum is flirty neighbor man invited us over for Fried Turkey, and the traditional with alllll the sides :haha: I was like ummm... yea we do this buffet thing...remember...I told you last year?...
He ignored that and said "I fully expect ANY of that good cooking you have been doin for your hubby and mom that they don't eat...Bring it right over here!" And camme in for the 3rd ...awkwardly a bit too long hug in that 10 min convo:blush:
Dude is in greta shape for a guy who's probably about 58?? But I totally noticed each hug got a few secs looonger, and that he was rubbing my back and full front hug with my boobs smooshed on his chest LOL I was like AWK-WARRRRRD!
Not even the semi side hug- full on :dohh:
I am NOT sitting across from side eye wifey even with my mom there! 
Me thinks, she may add some "special sauce to MY plate..."

*Jez* listen to *M&S* Quality baby wipes work GREAT! I carry them constantly to wipe sweat here in FL, and to use whenever I gotta run somewhere urgently if I am sweaty/oily...Hell if they can clean poop off a baby butt without a bath:thumbup: sweat is nothin. Plus you can choose a scent :haha:
No but fer reals- who cares! Throw on a hat- make a bun, or better yet just walk like dragging one leg and doin the Elaine twitch dance thing every now and then- people will be too distracted to look at yer face/skin/hair lol

*Camps* you have always have gorgeous hair- you should be a hair model...seriously- there is such a thing- and they film alot out of Orlando. I used to do acting for like 20 yrs and had to alwayyyyys drive to Orlando.
Hell they style your hair for FREE professionally ( talking wash condition, blow dry, curl if needed, gloss it up etc) and they pay STUPID amounts- they even had me wear Braided hair to show how shiny this product makes your hair and it was a frickin WIG! :rofl: And they were AWARE it was a wig!
But for real girl, your hair is like some Princess ish- 500 strokes a day thing!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow okay. I kind of caught up. I skimmed what felt like a million pages. I'm sorry in advance when I forget a bunch of people. 

J- good luck with the clomid! We all know I'm a huge advocate for it. Lol 

Campn- holy crap woman I forgot how incredibly gorgeous you are! And your hair! So jealous. I have super thick hair too so I can get it to look like that but it takes WAY too long. 

Gig- I'm sorry sentencing for pushed back. I know you bad you want this to just be done, as done as it can be. 

Dobs- another hottie! Good luck with your tests in the next few days. Also regrading SO. Do whatever your heart says. Only you know what's best. Hugs Hun. 

Cb- Nula is a sleeping champ! Those outfits are so cute! Where did you see them?

Tex- fx your tell stays up the next few days!

Pl- congrats on your baby boy!!!!! I skimmed every single page looking for a pic. I didn't want to miss it! I hope we get one soon. You're a champ momma wishing you a speedy recovery. 


Okay I'm out of steam. 

AFM- doctors appointment today. All is going well. Babies heart rates are right on track, blood pressure is great, cervix didn't get measured she did a hand check vs. the ultrasound measurements. Cervix is closed and long. But both babies are STILL breach. She said it looks like we will be having a c-section. They can turn still but it's not likely. Other than that... I've been working on the baby stuff and will be showing pics soon of the nursery. I still need coming home outfits but hospital bags will be packed soon too.


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie are you feeling okay about probable C-section? Glad to hear babies are still doing well though:thumbup:

J that's a pretty cool tradition though! LMAO at awkward neighbor, yeah I think you best avoid them and their fried turkey. And good BD plan, how will that work with you two not living together? meet half way for a cup at McDonalds?? lol

Jez at least fruit is a healthy option lol

Gigs "I have the jealous" is now my new favorite phrase. Thank you. I shall now spread that one amongst my minions like the chicken pox.

Campn. please stop giving me the jealous. I gotta find a pic of how long and pretty my hair was....until my stupid break down. Now it's like it just wont grow.

AFM I'm somewhere between 5-7 dpo so I'm gonna go with 6dpo lol my hair turned out very odd but actually kind of pretty. :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Have not caught up and probably won't until later as I am not ready for the 15 conferences I have tomorrow

But I took a frer and did my due diligence of picture and tweaking. I didn't see anything in the original but a nagging voice said to invert it and I see a line clear as day. my brightness is all the way up but idk I think I'm crazy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8050.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 29









IMG_8051.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## StillPraying

Doooobbbbb omg omg I see a hazy somethings!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I have so much work I want to cry


----------



## FutureMrs

Ahhhh i see it on both Dobs!!!!


----------



## JLM73

*DobDob*:hugs: on the work and YEPPPP! I still see a line, like your wally
I am the board "marker" lol I marked where I see them
**Keep in mind I can tell by the Oval shape of the test window being smaller on the left, and wider at the right that the pic is not taken dead straight on- which kinda has to be done for faints- so just wanted to note why the marker may seem further left than expected...
FRER are alllll about the spacing btwn test and control ppl! :rofl:


*Stillness*...you are in flagrant violation of speaking of Odd but cool hair, and not posting current pic-age...:trouble:
As for the Clomid/House shuffle/:sex::shrug:
Hubs house is in another county and almost an hour away, I will straight up make a drive and a booty call, and ravage that ass showing up in some sexy Linger-eee if need be:flasher: :haha:
The harder part will be guessing WHEN I shall O- guess I will go with deposits cd 11and12 skip 13, then every other day, since I tend to O 99% of the time on cd13 regardless of what supps I take...
11 and 12 will cover cd13, we shall rest on the 14th day hehe, and if BBT hasn't confirmed O, every other day from cd15 till O!

His paychecks are gonna fall very very weird the rest of year, as they break up his checks around holiday breaks:saywhat: so at some point he goe almost 6 wks without pay! WTF??
I wanted to have him use one of those :spermy: count tests for home from CVS, and he would, but not sure I wanna spend $45 near holidays on it :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- let's see a pic of the hair! 
I'm
Totally fine with a c-section. My motto this whole pregnancy has been "they can come out whatever way they want as long as they both come out the same way" lol if I was having one I think I would really want a natural vaginally birth so I Winslow be upset but because I prepared myself for this possibility at 6 weeks I'm fine with it. 

Dobs- I can't see anything but when can I ever? Lol I hope it is positive though!!! Keeping my fx for you


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright, caught up while I was cooking/eating. I made broccoli beef because I pretty much just have broccoli and beef this week for dinner. It's nice when SO isn't here because I can eat the same thing for dinner all week. Makes shopping cheap and easy haha. Not going to lie, it was amazing. I made it an hour early because I was starving. And now I want to puke. =/ I've never made it before and kind of just winged it so no idea how my stomach would typically react to this dish. As for my dpo, I am somewhere between 7-9dpo. Not sure if I want to use a frer tomorrow as I only have the one now. Still have a ton of VQ and FS though.

Awww *Tex*. I understand it because I feel like your charts tease quite a bit, but I am hoping this time is not a tease and brings a bfp!

*J!* I noticed that last time. They had a few old, purple boxes and a ton of the new ones. The worst part was the re-did the shelving so they moved the tests from the pad/feminine care aisle to the pharmacy area. And then they had the name brand tests and cheapies in one section but then a cheapie shelf with all pharmacy items that were 88c. So I found the 88c shelf and got confused trying to find the other tests. r_r

*Wookie* I am so sorry! Rest up and take care of yourself! I&#8217;m glad DD has the strength to sing and isn&#8217;t letting her sickness keep her down. And lol sending off DS to daycare. As a teacher, I get PISSED when parents do that because I always catch it. But I&#8217;m sure I will do it as a parent lol. How do I know? Because I drop my dogs off at doggie day camp even when I know they have contagious diarrhea hahaha. You&#8217;re a total boss to be cleaning.

*Gigs *I can&#8217;t remember what the books say on when it is ok versus not. I just remember at some point it is (second tri I think?) and to tell the stylist and sit in a ventilated area of the salon and yadda yadda. I agree with Still that it not supposed to be done yourself at home though. Or only do highlights to avoid the scalp. And what campn said about how the color may come out funky. But ask the gyn beforehand. Sorry the sentencing was postponed at to the day after Thanksgiving?! Wt actual f.

*Still *what did your coworker do? Hoping the coffee aversion is a sign! Glad your hair is finally cooperating!

*Jez* I missed this food talk lol also I HATE when that happens. My parents had a leak so they would turn off the house water at certain times of day, but they forgot to tell me so I woke up and peed and it wouldn&#8217;t flush then tried to shower and noppppe. And it&#8217;s not like the sink makes the nicest noise when you turn it on sans water. As for leaving your kid somewhere, I am picturing when Joey and Chandler left Ben on the bus lol. I&#8217;m sure he will get it together when baby comes. It&#8217;s just a matter of focusing. I second Wookie use the water as an excuse to treat yourself to some yum take out. I would say DoorDash something but I don&#8217;t know that y&#8217;all have DD over there.

*Campn *do you curl your hair or does it seriously just fall naturally like that? I always wanted curls like that.

*J again lol* I have no idea what is going on with your temps. Other than the one opk in the chart did you do any others? I&#8217;m a bit worried that you might not have Oed, especially if your body was taking supps then you stopped. But you&#8217;ve been off and on them so idk. Your last cycle had a bit of dip in the beginning though so hopefully it just pops right back up. And lol re the neighbor. He is getting a bit too friendly. I would definitely keep an eye on your plate ;) Also when you said someone putting &#8220;special sauce&#8221; I thought you meant *cough* you know like dude neighbor would say something creepy like &#8220;Now I&#8217;m inside you&#8221;. I say that every time I watch SO eat my cooking because I get anxiety he won&#8217;t like it so he freaks out and is like &#8220;What did you put in it?&#8221; HAHAHA creeps him out every time. Still halfway meet up ? reminds me of the good old cup in the car days.

*Re Teen Titans *and I have the jealous: Do you mean that alien chick with the like pink hair? Lol I&#8217;m a Raven fan.

*Greenie *yay for the excellent appointment! I don&#8217;t know anything about twins and turning. My mom had all c-sections. But I am so excited to see pics of all your baby swag! Crazy that you are already nurserying and hospital bag packing! Eep!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks for marking it J! I thought I did take it straight on. But I have noticed lately some of my pictures aren't coming out totally straight/ flat. It's weird. Not sure what is going on with me lol

And lol I love that I WILL ravage him haha <3 Holiday teacher pay is so stupid. I always get a maintenance fee from my bank for not getting a deposit because the way it works out I always forget and make the deposit when I get paid so I end up with two payments in Dec or something weird. Each year I bitch about it. And every year up until last year they waived it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Totally random thought-

Does anyone watch food network or cooking channel? I never have but since I haven't been working I've been obsessed with them and Chopped Jr is the saddest show. These little kids just want to be amazing and then they get chopped!!!
Sorry random but DH isn't home so you get my random thoughts lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that sounds so sad!!! I have watched some reality shows. Was really into Top Chef or the wine one. I love the Travel Channel food shows. But imagining how much it sucks for the adults, I can't imagine being a kid and getting chopped.


----------



## StillPraying

Don't the kids who win on chopped Jr get a culinary scholarship though?

Okay now my vape is making me sick? 

Dobs I vote cheapy tests tomorrow, save frer for 11ish dpo. 

Greenie glad you're in a good mindset for c-section.


----------



## StillPraying

Don't mind the crazy hair it was in a bun all day. My roots turned out super coppery colored. Any advice on how to fix?
 



Attached Files:







20161115_181837_opt.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9









20161115_181843_opt.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Is it weird Still that I like the roots that way? I like it! Also like your messy bun hair. Mine you can clearly see where the scrunchy was hahaha.

I would love to say the frer until like 12dpo or even AF due date 13dpo. Or just not at all. I have conferences tomorrow so wasting 30m on a test in the am (tweaking and peeing and waiting for try) is like no thanks. I have to be fresh. I should probably not wear jeans to work. But there are so few shits that I give...


----------



## StillPraying

Lol I just worry the roots don't blend with the rest? Dh doesn't like it but I give up with that ha.

Maybe skip morning test and test in afternoon?


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Yea Raven rocks, but Teen Titans in general is funny as hell...I love the adult humor, and odd thing like when Raven finally showed her legs :shock:
or when Cyborg sings that song over and over :

Oh and I 2nd cheapies till further along, save the frer-age lol
I DO think you are 9dpo tho:thumbup:
Oh and I switch to advanced mode again...no CHs grrr, tried FAM mode for the hell of it- FF gives me the "we don't recommend " blah blah msg :ignore: and WTF it gives me CHs:saywhat:
FF is whacked!

In FAM mode it also DID keep my O on cd13 We :sex: once the whole cycle and it was a.m. AFTER O, so hope the egg was still in play ...

*Still* you can get a bit of a color close to the rest, and just brush on the COLOR but DON'T mix it with the developer in the box, rinse it off, in just a couple mins like 2-3...basically staining the root area a bit darker, which roots usually are
BUT seriously, like 1-3 mins, and since it's hard to make it around fast enough!
1- I would only touch up root where you normally part your hair, and the edges, F the rest
2- SKIP messing with it- it actually looks fine IMO:thumbup:

*GreenBean* Maybe I can luck out like you and get :oneofeach: lol
Honestly me and hubs would likely be done with that as if we get a single on Clomid, I will be using Clomid again when that one is 6 months old!
They would end up 15 months apart, which we are fine with, but it's rough on the old Ute lol...on the other hand, I carried twins to term, had a c sect and got preggers with DS 5 months after ( planned). My OB said it was fine since I tend to heal from surgery no prob:shrug:
The reason for the short gap of course- I would be having the first RIGHT before I turn 44 next yer, so a sib would have to be in the oven at 6 months after, and I would be having THAT one at over 45...yes ...I am THAT woman :rofl:
Actually I am in pretty good shape for 45, and LOVE bein pregnant- never had a bad one...My bigger concern is hubs being 10 yrs older...he would be 55 with 2 kiddos under 2:wacko: He thinks it's great and wants 3 ! WTH lol

Oh and Green- Awesome you are fine with c-sect! BTW- my twin c sect heal was amazingly easy! I was up and about a few hours later, pushing the basinet etc- legit sore, but not at all very hindered, just move slowly.
DS was the KILLER c- sect cuz I git the new doc that had no F-ing idea what she was doin:growlmad:

Annnnd just for me and Dobs amusement...Cyborg sings...
https://youtu.be/gCY-Npnh0FY


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J I actually get turned off by adult human in shows marketed for kids. I don't mind adult humor in adult cartoons, but the teacher in me cringes when it is in a "kid's" show haha

FF is annoying I have decided. Idk what happened to advanced mode but I feel like it used to be reliable and then a few cycles ago it stopped. Mine's on FAM as well.

I'll use cheats in the morning. I spend less time analyzing them lol

In random news my up and coming RB in fantasy football got an injury and was dropped!!! Wtffffff


----------



## JLM73

LOL Dobs- FFootball? You are a dude lol

By adult humor in a kids cartoon I DEF didn't mean raunchy or inappropriate- I refuse to watch Adult Swim on Cartoon Network, and when I worked Pedi ER the poor sick kids there all night- frickin Adult Swim came on at 10! and of COURSE every TV in Pedi ER was on cartoon Network...it was totally inappropriate to me...Ii felt like they shoulda made an adult cartoon Channel separate from Cart. Ntwrk:growlmad:

I mean adult humor as in how Toy Story, and most 3D animation films have the chars say things Adults get from when THEY were kids, but kids today wouldn't, or things that an adult would find hilarious but goes over a kids head...almost ALL kids films have been doing it forever now, as I guess they figure adults like me are not fans of sappy cartoons, that dredge on, and I finished my popcorn, nachos, candy and drinks like 30 mins in:roll:
Most have simple things now - like characters farting, or like Inside Out- the little girl ran off naked and they showed her do a little kid booty dance ( not twerking).
I was wondering why my son always stuck his little booty out after a bath and wiggled it lol It's from That movie !

Ang Gahhh...:dohh: sooo ready to poas, and have like 5 days :brat:


----------



## DobbyForever

My lady balls are pretty big lol my team was undefeated then lost two weeks ago by one point and last week by 3 (because ESPN said michaels would play come to find out they dropped him! So I had basically no rb!)

See I disagree. I think parents (or hospitals in this case) should change the channel or impose bed times. I didn't watch adult swim until I was in middle school because my bedtime was 9. And even then the REALLY bad stuff was on after 11 lol. Plus with parental block. Idk. It's stuff like puss in boots (where the first thing is him sleeping with a cat and forgetting her name drunk off of milk and catnip) or basically every joke in pitch perfect, and then my students are like hey I watched this over the weekend and jaw meets floor

They just used to be more subtle with their jokes. Like you said kids wouldn't get it but adults do.

And lol I hear you. I want to poas before I even o haha


----------



## DobbyForever

I have this annoying pressure in my vag. Like you know how it feels when your muscles are sore and achy? My vag feels like that plus bruised plus just overall heavy.. but I haven't had sex in over a week or ridden bike or done anything to agitate it. That's probably the best way to describe it when you ride a bike for a long time after not riding a bike for a while and the next day your vag is angry. That's me lol uuuugggh I want to to go away I can't sleep


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I have that pressure too! It's also ij my butt (tmi? Lol) but mines from two gigantic kids sitting super low. Just want you to know you're not alone!



Insomnia sucks.


----------



## JLM73

I went to bed at 2, and up at 530, but Hey! That counts for 3.5 hrs to temp right??
Cuz it recovered lol.
I hate court! Mediation yet AGAIN cuz my ex-ass will NOT stop trying for majority custody pfffft.
He's been denied 3 times...FL forces you to mediate before you can see the judge, which is such a waste of timeand money cuz he never agrees to be fair on time sharing with DS, and I am NOT giving my kid to that psycho more than 50/50, since he's not even the one watching/caring for him 90% of the time! He works ALOT, so DS gets left with is parents and ummm...the only thing FL has go right yet in fam court- is Parents timeshare with each other NOT granparents....he thinks DS should sit with his parents all day everyday, and I am HOME?!?? Not goin for that - they are all batsh*t and I don't want them warping DS:growlmad:


----------



## wookie130

J- I did not temp, but I still charted my opk's (I used smiley digi's, as recommended by my OB during my Clomid cycles...50 mg's is rarely a high enough dose to screw with the opk's, but it can and does happen...). Yeah, I'd definitely go as close to every other day as you can with :sex: ...

Greenie- You got this! Planned c-sections are EASY PEASY, seriously. I am such a chickenshit for medical procedures, and while I was nervous as all get-out, the IV was the worst part for me, both times...the IV was worse for me than getting the spinal. The spinal sounds a lot scarier than it actually is, and you won't be able to see what they're doing, and it literally only pinches for a second. My one suggestion to you would be to hunch over as far as you're babies allow it while they have you sitting on the edge of the operating table, so that your spine protrudes out as far as possible. That makes it easier and faster for everyone, and if all goes well, the spinal only takes a few seconds, really. It's FINE. I'd say the recovery can be the hardest thing about a c-section, and honestly, the sooner you can get up and moving after the numbness in your legs and feet wear off, the easier your overall recovery will be. My recovery with my daughter was t.ough, but I was numb for far too long, which made me unable to get up for about 12 hours after the surgery. With my son, I was up about 5 or 6 hours after having him, and it was a breeze. I was using a walker to get to and from the bathroom myself by that same evening. By the next morning, I was able to walk up and down the hallway pushing my son in his isolette. So, recovery can vary, and you never know, you may do a lot better than you're expecting to. Honestly, the hospital stay both times was fabulous for me. My husband was able to take the babies off my hands to change diapers and outfits when I needed a little rest, and otherwise, it was just snuggling/feeding/bonding time. It was precious, both times. :cloud9: I was definitely ready to come home, and recover on the couch with my boppy pillow, breastpump by my side, and baby in my arms, but I did cherish those first days in the hospital snuggling with both of my children. <3 Once you arrive home, things do get harder for a while...trying to get baby on a schedule, the sleepless nights, etc. You got this, though! C-sections get a bad rap, but honestly, I loved mine, and I wouldn't have had it any other way!


----------



## TexasRider

Blah Temp drop. Not our month again.... Well at least I can continue my diet and lose some weight. gonna swing by the health food store and get me some more tea and get hubs some maca to take. Only a few more months till January


----------



## shaescott

Aw I'm sorry Tex :(

J, good luck with the mediation. 

Green, I'm sure the c-section will go perfectly. 

Dobs, not seeing much on the tests but it's early. The pain could be a good sign?


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, the times will fly by. And once you're pregnant, this whole time ttc will feel so irrelevant. :hugs: hope the temp goes back up though!

Dobs, I am test stalking again :blush: also I get the appeal of football but I could never get into it. I do however enjoy super bowl celebrations, but that's mostly because food and secondly because commercials....

J, will there come a time when DS gets to pick who has custody?

Wook, all sound advice on the csection. I'm hoping a planned one will be easier than the emergency one. Question, do they still put in a catheter? That's my biggest concern. I hated it last time.

Dobs, not sure what I wrote for the sentencing date but it's this Friday.

Also, hubs said that SIL mentioned in passing she might be pregnant...? ? Makes me realize all women aren't ttc crazy 'cause if I suspected it, I'd already know one way or the other, kwim? Should I ask her or just wait? Maybe I'll ask next time I see her...I still have a test leftover I could offer her...


----------



## DobbyForever

Mostly selfish post as I need to get up for work 

Green I was thinking as I was typing that you having twins probably know exactly what I mean :hugs: solidarity

Afm here are today's tests. I decided to take the frer because I have to go to the store anyway and $6 is the least of my problems atm lol. Today's  moment brought to you by the bfn vq that has a thick line in the right spot in the invert
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8089.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 17









IMG_8088.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_8087.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 20









IMG_8084.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 21









IMG_8085.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

My fs dried with a pink line curse of the upload fail quality but it is there
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8102.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 20









IMG_8103.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wookie130

Dobs...hmmm. Mayhaps.

Gigs- Yeah, you still get a catheter. They insert it after you're numb, though, so you won't even know it's there. &#128512; Getting it removed is never amazing, though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- really really really hoping it turns to a bfp in the next couple days. 

J- sorry you're dealing with court and ex. I know it's never easy 


Re: C-Section. Although we know it'll most likely be c-section but unfortunately it most likely won't be scheduled unless I go to 48 weeks then it'll be easy peasy scheduled. Otherwise I'll probably start going into labor on my own then a c-section, or something will come up on a non-stress test ect ect.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I thought they tend to schedule twins early not late? I had always heard they schedule c sections for around 37-38 weeks with twins because they don't want them in there past term. But I can't remember where I heard this

J I don't understand why he goes to mediation and won't compromise or budge. He does know mediation means a willingness to agree outside of court, right? Hugs I am so sorry he is being a poop

I haven't read last night's post so brb popping to the page before jk just saw the time :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Green can I assume 48 weeks was a type o? Lol :haha:

Dobs, I'm seeing faint lines all over the place. What did they look like irl?


----------



## campn

J, omg you're so so sweet!!! I wish I could model but let's be realistic! You used to act!? What did you do!?

Dobby, I'm also seeing fainty lines! ESP in that last dollar tree test!! Oh and the first pic with Santa hat it's my non styled normal hair, the one where it's red was right out my hair salon blow dried!

Gigs, omg my jaw dropped at your ticker (vegetarians/vegans warning) but I love love meats and steak of course is my favorite!! Now I'm seriously hungry!! 

Green, I think twins are considered full term earlier than singletons! I'm sure it'll be magical no matter how they come into the world all healthy and happy! Have you picked names for both?

Juliette is 9 weeks old and almost 10 lbs now; still very tiny, 16th percentile, but she's happy and healthy, colic is getting better.
She's all smiles and loves cooing!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1805.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Sorry the first one is sideways!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1817.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol guys! I really need to start proof reading! I meant I'll only have a scheduled c-section if I make it to 38 weeks. 38 weeks if considered full term by my doc for the the twins. After that it puts too much strain on me and can cause other problems. If I go into labor or anything before that I'll still have a c-section just not as calm. lol 

Campn- she's absolutely gorgeous! And as long as she's healthy and happy I wouldn't worry about her weight.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn. She is beautiful.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I feel like I saw it best on the wally set you posted. Also agree about adult humor. Disney does it okay as their humor isn't inappropriate, dream works is awful in my opinion. Pitch Perfect is NOT a kids movie!! People let their kids watch that?!

Campn Love her! such bright eyes!

Greenie are you excited to have everything scheduled? FX you make it to 38 weeks!

Gigs would SIL be upset if you asked her about being prego?

J you are brave lol. I don't want anymore kids after I turn 30 because I am afraid I wont bounce back and im too vain for that :rofl:

AFM 6-8dpo and I thought there was a hazy something on this ams wondfo but nothing I could get in a pic so oh well. Off to the gym meow.


----------



## wookie130

I can't believe how long they're letting them cook, Greenie! I suppose that's good, though. &#128512; 

Campn- Oh my! Such a little beauty!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobber!?*:shock: Yessss do tell!? WTF IRL?? I totally see the pink on the wally , F VeriQ...and I totally see the frer as well:shock:

*MrsG* Thx Mediation is :finger: dealing with him everytime, more below
But as for sched twin c-sects- mine were sched for 38.5:shrug: I think they try to get around 38/39 wks most places, but depends on twins stressing, starting to not grow as well( placenta probs) frequ contractions etc etc .
I had lots of contractions "runs" lol, and was TRYING to go into labor but no dice :haha:
Those girls were comfy:munch:
The morning of my sched C-sect, they told me I was contracting alot, tho I didn't feel those lol

*PL* Hope you are doing/healing well- as is baby boy! No pic yet :(
Need a little boy pic for us team Bluers:haha:

*Gigs* you will be fine in the sched sect, I don't mind IVs - not big on needles in my back lol, but I've had 2 full out epidurals, no prob - but UGH sooooo numb it feels like pinching someone ELSE lol
The spinal- same thingy in the back, but they don't always leave a catheter in, just one big dose that will wear off in a few hrs:thumbup:
By the time I was closed up, cleaned up, back in recovery, then to a room im Mother/Baby- I could actually move a bit!

*Campenator* WHATEVER! You tottttally could be a hair model!!
Great money too. Think "Pantene Commercial" They usually are showing long flowing hair, fanned, flinging, or just a hand running thru etc.
It's not the same as regular modeling. Kinda like there are foot models, hand models etc- ads just want that "part" showing.
I was a foot model once for "dry skin" lotion...well I didn't havvvve any lol, so the before was "created" by using an oil removing soap- then rubbing alcohol, then I literally dusted a bit of powder in the crevices, toes etc :rofl:
"after" pic was actually taken BEFORE I did all that ....yes - Ads were BS then, and mostly photoshop now, but hand, foot, hair models- still very much a biz:thumbup:

And OMG Juliette totally has Momma's eye's gonna be a mini YOU<3

*Dobs* Court here requires you go to mediation for EVERYthing before a court date is filed. He has refused to budge/agree to ANYthing at all 4 previous mediations.
My atty filed a motion to bypass and go straight to hearing and the JUDGE denied then quoted this huge legal-ese requiring ALL cases to attempt mediation prior to sched a hearing/trial:growlmad:
So =
1- NOTHING accomplished - he wouldn't agree to stop trying for Sole custody

2- He wanted a Guardian Ad Litem(sp?) assigned, and their ruling final- which I was ALL for- Bring IT - then...he added he wanted ME to pay for it:saywhat:
It would take a couple months to complete given how complex our divorce has been, and almost FIVE years of back and forth with him, mom etc for them to investigate- plus interviewing EVERYone I know, teachers, co workers etc about me and DS ( I was still all good) but hellll no I can't pay up to $14,000 for that!?
When the mediator said it we laughed , and were like - Ummm NOOO!
And this is how the REST went:

*My atty*-"We were gonna request that HE pay! She has no income and he knows that!"
*Mediator*- Well...he lost his job , so ya know he isn't able to either...
*Me & my atty* :shock: :saywhat: That's news to me LOL! WHEN did this happen???

*Mediator*...:blush: Oh...I thought you knew:blush:...I probably wasn't supposed to tell you that...

:rofl::rofl::finger: to ex-ass:rofl: 
Karma finalllllllllly! Even after we knew we were gonna divorce I tried sooo hard to help him find jobs higher/better than his $58k/yr Ops Mgr since he was a miserable ass. Annnnd instead of bailing on that big house/mortg- with JUST his name on the loan, I planned to stay as long as needed till the market came up so HIS credit wouldn't get screwed/ he wouldn't take a huge loss when selling early...
But noooo! He has screwed me over at EVERY turn for 4.5 yearrrs
:finger: KARMA finally- where the hell have you been for 4.5 years?? ANd you owe him some morrrre lol...( where's the bending over smackin that ass emoji??)


----------



## Jezika

Wow, J, sounds like some tough times with ex-poobags. Hope the latest mediation doesn't get dragged out. What a waste of time.

Dobs - not seeing lines right now, but I'm on my laptop in a cafe and can't do my usual inspections. Also, I DEFINITELY have that weird pain/pressure, but also have a Matilda pushing right down there.

Tex - poo re: temp drop of doom. If December doesn't work out, I'm telling you, 2017 is your year. I'd bet good money on it.

Still - lol @ "going to the gym meow"

Green - Do you have any feelings about how long you will go? Like an instinct? If I'm overdue we very realistically could have our babies around the same time - you were right!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigsey "the Jealous" is already spreading like wildfire. hahahaha.

J I think the fact that he cant agree on anything should really say a lot about him. Why is he so hell bent on sole custody?


----------



## JLM73

*Still* He is a selfish B*stard who acts out of spite and is STILLL trying to get some kind of joy in his pathetic life by making mine hell- which he can only do thru DS, and therefore hurts his son as well, bcuz he is hell bent on making me "pay" for divorcing his abusive ass. 
In short- he's a D*CK lol
He has ALWAYS been an A-hole - and since I am an extremely loyal person, and will try to make a relationship work well past the wheels falling off, by any means I can- I don't think he believed I would ever bail on his sorry ass...and I DID.
So the only thing he can do to make himself look better- cuz he was and is a sh*tty dad, and was a sh*tty and abusive husband, physically, mentally financially etc...he HAS to go to court and keep filing bogus crap filled with lies , to TRY and make himself look better.
He HATES me- and anyone associated with me- and with my super fast marriage this past summer- he is furious that I am happy again with someone else who has accomplished so much more than he ever will, so JLM MUST...PAYYYYY in his deranged world :rofl:
Still- that'll learn ya to ask ME a Q and expect a simple answer:haha:

On a funny note- me and my atty didn't find out he lost his job ( no idea why-layoff, fired??) but both our attys always chat and yuck it up before any hearing, mediation:roll:- used to P me off like HEY:growlmad: you are on MY side and I pay you- stop talking to HER!!
But after 4.5 yrs of this, I've come to realize - they are both attys, and we are just biz, so they don't have to hate each other.
I still think his atty needs a damn makeover lol
she comes to court in ill fitted clothing, stripper platform heels, and her hair is always a hot mess, with raccoon eyed makeup:huh:...WTF...you make like 750k take home a year easy...stop at an effin Fantastic Sams and TJ Maxx be-otch!!

Seriously...FOUR years this woman has been a hot effin mess and runs a very large firm now!
My atty is friggin fine! Sharp suits and shoes, 6 ft 4ish, muscular- but in a fit, runner way, and OMG:cloud9" he is like olive complexion, Black hair well styled, and these GOLDEN eyes I have never seen on ANYone! Like a cat!
Always laid back, but funny, no BS in court- knows his ish, and ...did I mention damn fine!??

That prolly pisses ex ass off too lol. Honestly I was spose to get his wife- but she gave him my case THANK YOU wifey! lol
I get eye candy everytime I'm on the stand! :rofl:

As for kids after 30? Woman please lol you are in the military! If anyone can bounce back you can lol. I had 1 at 18, 1 an 24, SurroTwins at almost 36, preg with DS 5 months later, so I was 3 wks from 37....pffft I actually am in better shape NOW than when I had DD at 24- porker preg lol ate on the ambulance non stop, then sat on my arse in a doc office...my heaviest weight and preg.
DS is only 6 and just started school but I can't wait for a baby(ies) again!
He was so smart so fast- very independent early :( but still my love bug<3

Honestly I am in crap cardio right now, but my body in gen is not bad for 43:shrug:
I don't dwell on it- just active around the house/yard- I hate gyms, and I eat 50% junk 50% healthy...no one believes I am 43 but I def feel the diff from 33 :haha:
I'll find some pics...


----------



## JLM73

Ok fun comparison pic time
Here's pics of me modeling at age23, on a cruise at age33, and today age43
:-k I guess I see why ppl recognize me from high school still, and I'm like and you arrrrreeee....??
*23* 

*33*

*43*


----------



## campn

J, you're completely gorgeous and hella sexy and perfect at all ages!!! And total milf!!!


----------



## StillPraying

OOOOW OOOOWWW hellloooo JLM!


----------



## claireybell

J your such a foxy lady!!! Rar! :)

Camps omg Jules is simply delicious i want to eat her :hugs: 

Wookie hey there!!! Nice to read you hehe

MrsG my cousin is expecting twins one of each in a few wks time (surro twins with a lady in usa) he sent me a pic of twin outfits so i googled twin boy onesies as i thought of you hehe! Amazon has some good ones aswell :thumbup: 

Dobby i totally see a fuzzy line on the wally one ;)

Tex im sorry your temps dropped hun.. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Stills how many dpo you roughly at? 

Crazy thinking that this time last year i was in my tww & eagerly awaiting to poas hehe!!


----------



## JLM73

Thx all- I guess I need to stick to the regimen of not wearing any makeup but eyeliner, and rockin the greasy look, or not washing makeup off my face before bed ...and apparently Aveeno Age Defiance face cream works...without opening the lotion more than once every 6 months :rofl:
I am NOT by any means one to do what I should with skincare...nor what I eat/drink:blush:
but then again they say :wine: preserves things...:haha:
Now let's see what adding vaping to my regimen does for me lol

Actually- I must say - been here a lonnnng time and I haven't seen pics of ANY of you that I was like :shock: OH DAMN!{cringe} lol
Aha! It's this thread that is the key :winkwink:

Hubs had to have a training lecture....he's in this habot now where he leaves work at like 4:30, and I don't hear a dammn thing from him???:growlmad:
WTF man? I was like um...why have you started this habit of not texting or calling to let me know when you are on your way?? I got stuff to plan...
of course he apologized but damn....Men! lol
He is picking me up tonight since I am here an extra day due to court, so yea...I kinda need to know how soon to throw all the laundry I didn't do this week into a suitcase!:rofl:
Who besides me would pack a suitcase full of DIRTY clothes lol:dohh:

But for real...it's a killer packing to stay at one place then the other every 3-4 days ...NOT happy to know I have to keep doing it another 3-4 months since we won't have a trial date till then grrr


----------



## JLM73

oh damn! *Tex* sorry love! I keep forgettin to tell you :hugs: about your temp!
Don't wanna point fingers...but I 100% don't think it is you hun:nope:
Hopefully the maca will get it done before a battery of tests!

*Camps* I think you asked what kind of acting I did?
I started working on the ambulance at 19, but have always had acting(film/TV) as a dream job since like 12. I went to an agent then with my folks and my dad said hell no cuz he was a cheap ass, and swore buying headshots was a scam:roll:
So once I was like 22?? I started doing anything and everything I could, but FL is a sh*t state for acting- mostly non-union work, so they can treat you like crap= sit on a hot set outside for 12 hrs , and never get used or just be in background for a sec, and a sandwich for lunch for like $300!
I did the grunt stuff in the beginning, but luckily I had this amazing memory then, that I would memorize an entire read/script as I drove there ( can you say procrastinator lol) or, they hand you a script when you walk in to "cold read" and ppl fumble like mad cuz you haven't seen it before, but so long as I had 5 mins to skim it I would walk in , without a script, and just have it 99% down...was a very odd but useful talent.
I also, am easy to work with, not bothered by anything on set ( delays, weather, people flubbing lines) and not at all start struck, so it got noticed and I was quite busy! But I kept working FT on the ambulance, and couldn't leave for NY/LA- was a single mom:roll:
My parents also never considered acting a real job- tho my mother kills herself 35 years now not to miss damn soaps!:saywhat:
Most the chars should be like 80n now, and have dies 5 times, married 6 times, and are STILL trying to get pregnant lol but she thinks soaps are so interesting...pfft
Anyhoo- my biggest stuff was many Amscott commercials, Before CVS it was Eckerd Drugs, and I was in many many of their employee training vids, and :-k many many cutting room floor incidents grrr..Like Changing Lanes with Ben Affleck, The Punisher with Travolta and Thomas Jane, and stayed in LA a whole week to film a movie called Getting Hal, that went to screening, but had legal issues with name cuz Shallow Hal came out the same time, so it got delayed, then never came out- I found a link to a Torrent copy one day online, but they pulled it before I could download it (sigh)
--Apparently I was NOT meant to be famous lol
And now hubs says DO IT! But youtube has changed the whole game- anyone can become famous there now so meh!


----------



## StillPraying

Between 6-8 dpo and bfns bfns for days lol


----------



## JLM73

I'm gonna POAS fmu Sat= 9po for me...I have very limited tests, 3 wally cheapies and ONE frer from last time, so if I don't see a REAL line- the frer STAYS in the wrapper lol.
I'll use a wally, Sat fmu, Sun fmu, Mon fmu frer TBD:haha:
I have NO money other than $20 left on a bday wally giftcard, and THAT is for my BFP surprise announce to hubs and a digi when I finally get one :roll:
he's here gotta roll!


----------



## pacificlove

Meet Logan Russel *last name* :) born at 4:44am Nov 14 via emergency csection. Russel is after hubby's grandfather.

After 22 hours of back labor (I think j had talked about it before?) With contractions every 2-5 minutes that didn't get me anywhere we decided to go to the hospital. Logan's head was basically working against my back with each contraction. At the hospital I did opt for the epidural, but had to wait for the anesthetist for what felt like forever. Hubby said I did say some funny stuff on gas and air... :haha:
On the epidural they monitored babies hb and it never looked good. Always way too high. Contractions did slow down so they gave me one single dose pitocin and the doctors, nurses and mw agreed that something wasn't going right. Baby wasn't handling labor well at all. But I got to 6 cm. So we made the decision not to wait too long and go for the csection. When I said my final agreement "ok, so baby is coming out through the sunroof" the whole team just gave me a weird look and then laughed, apparently they never heard that term or had someone crack a joke at this stage...
On the table the doctor checked again, and I had gone to 8 cm very quickly. However with the babies hb that high, he wasn't sure if our precious could handle a natural delivery.

Logan weights a stunning 8lbs 5 oz, and is 55cm long!! Newborn clothes barely fit him. 0-3 months it is.

Sorry if I don't make sense.. we just got home a few hours ago ;)

Logan is feeding well, even my milk is already coming in
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161114_191156.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Michellebelle

Awwww he is adorable, PL! Congrats!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- he's so so handsome!! You did so awesome momma congrats!! 



Some asked our names. Michael & Maxwell will be their names. DH and I both have M names too so it just kinda worked out. Max doesn't have a middle name yet. It's between three so it'll come to us eventually lol


----------



## StillPraying

Ooohhh PL he's so perfectly chunky!! Sounds like quite an experience, glad you were such a good sport about everything. Enjoy these early days mama :)


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwww PL he is precious <3 and I love his name.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry ladies not feeling well today but I had to say gorgeous baby PL!


----------



## Breeaa

Congrats on the beautiful boy PL! So happy for you! You're so strong for going that long with back labor. Hope you're not in too muvh pain! Enjoy the newborn cuddles! <3


----------



## campn

J, I truly admire your character for that, you're so hard working and a go getter and you don't give up, you're on cycle 29 and I really don't think you ever really complained, you just keep on fighting! I love you!!

Pacific, your labor sounds just like mine, my blood pressure dropped, I stopped progressing at 6 cm and her heart got extremely down they kept looking for it and rushed in there with the ultrasound, the doctor thinks the cord was wrapped around her neck and I was also almost rushed into an emergency c-section but they had me switching position and she stabilized, they gave me pitocin and that got me 10 cm right away. Honestly I've been trying to block it out cause I only remember crying and freaking out and everyone around me panicking, laying my bed all flat and putting an oxygen mask on me. 

Logan is beautiful and I'm so glad you're both okay, that's all that matters! Hope you're healing well and nursing going great!!


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks J. At this point I don't know what to think other than maybe we just aren't meant to have another one. A few more months and we will see where things stand and what options we have etc. 

I'm not sure if it's hubs or not.i tend to think yes maybe but we got preggo so fast the first time and his diet and stuff really hasn't changed much since then. Definitely gonna try the maca stuff and see if it helps at all. Heck it can't hurt


----------



## claireybell

Aww Pacific he is just soooooo beautiful <3 Well done on 22hrs without pain relief you trooper!! Hope your healing well & take it easy! Enjoy all the newborn squidgeyness xx


----------



## StillPraying

Campn mine was like that with dd2 they kept rolling me one way or another and I had to push her out laying on my side. Very weird. 

Tex dh and I both did the maca and that's how we got dd2.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fuuuuuuuuuukkkkk omg holy crap ladies ladies ladies omg I wish I had j's emoji skills
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8121.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 39









IMG_8120.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 36









IMG_8116.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 42


----------



## campn

Dobbyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## campn

Is this for real!???? Omg!!!!!!!! Dobby!!!!!!!


----------



## campn

Omg I knew I wasn't seeing non existing lines 2 days ago! I told you I hope you're wrong cause I want to do a BFP dance for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Omg dobbbymcdobleton!!!!!! Aaaaahhhh!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

My last conference ended at 6:30 and I had to pee so bad so I rushed home instead of getting frers. I took the vq and wally expecting to see nothing, and I started to walk away and lines popped up right away on both. They were soooo faint, but no mistaking them. I was kicking myself in the ass about not having any frers, and I decided to use my cb weeks just in case (spare myself the trip to the store) but I was not expecting to actually see pregnant. I seriously keep checking it because I feel like I am dreamin (not that my disbelief has stopped me from going ticker crazy)


----------



## StillPraying

OMG dobby I'm literally running around my house and dh asked what I was smiling about lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I like legit screamed at my class today and even they were like wtf Ms. B why are you so pissy today? Ok they didn't say it like that but lol. Seriously today has been such a perfect day. I just want baby to stick. Stiiiiiick


----------



## DobbyForever

StillPraying said:


> OMG dobby I'm literally running around my house and dh asked what I was smiling about lol

Still you are adorable! I have definitely gotten weird looks screaming over everyone's bfps on this site


----------



## campn

I'm so so so freaking happy for you Dobby!!! I may have teared up a bit, but my God you deserve this!!!!! So here's a legit CONGRATULATIONS MAMA!! You're pregnant!!!! There's an actually baby in there!


----------



## StillPraying

Aw your poor students but I'm sure they'll forgive you lol so what are we doing for progression tests ma'am? Bloods? Also baby asprin regimen or anything?


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats Dobs- happy for you


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't like to take anything unless a doctor tells me to, so no plans. I want to go buy some frers but I am sooooo exhausted. And it's terrifying because I run into my students every time I am out. One time I was so tired I was bitching about how crappy my teammate is and then her student jumps in front of me and says hi. The worst part was his mom was halfway across the store, so I was like how long have you been following me?! And he just smiled and ran off.... But explaining why I have 4 frers. OH MAN you know what I forgot to do before I dumped the pee?! Take that new frer digital! I was going to video it and post it for you ladies. The nice thing is I have all next week off which means I'll be back in my hometown, so I can go to my regular gyn. ALTHOUGH I did really like the one I saw last week here in my new town. Rambling. Ummm so I may go in and see if I can get some bloodwork done. Or do a sly I need a pregnancy test and hope they screw up and run bloods since I have one they keep forgetting to delete because my pcp did it and didn't put an expiration lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg! OMG! OMG! Dobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

The Wally dried so beautifully
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8127.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so freakin excited for you! I just want to cry and hug you!!

Also I'm sooo bad at seeing lines I didn't even see them in your first post!


----------



## campn

My goodness what a glorious pink line! I don't think I'll ever tire of seeing positive pregnancy tests!

Plz do a video sugaaa!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I had to use the facilities with diluted urine so I did not want to risk it. I'll do a two hour hold and if that line looks better I will do it :)

Green I wasn't really seeing them either. I'm seriously in shock.


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats dobby so happy for you :) Keep us posted and lots of line porn ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Congratulations dobs! And on a digital too!! Now for j to get knocked up on clomid ;)

Campn, I forgot to ask the surgeon if the chord was wrapped around... According to the last ultrasound it was. However his blood pressure spiked to over 170!!

I had spent most of my epidural time on my left and they gave me a booster button if I needed a top up which I pressed once as I felt the lower back pain again On the right side and my left leg got incredibly numb, as in nothing left to it. I did mention that to one of the nurses and she said "yepp, looks like all the epidural is going to the left side". She then helped me go into my right side which caused the other leg to go numb over time, so they helped me go onto my back which caused Logan's hb to drop into the 90s..
So back onto my left... And it went back into the 170s


----------



## FutureMrs

DOBBY!!!! OMG CONGRATS!!!!! AHHH :))

PL your son is gorgeous!!! Good job mama!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobby PLEASE ask your ob about baby asprin because of your loss history. PROMISE YOU'LL ASK!!!

PL 170 is so high! And for a tiny baby too!


----------



## DobbyForever

I will but none of my losses were progesterone related. Cysts, medications, abusive molesty ex... the twins my gyn said when you lose one it puts the other at risk, I ignored bedrest suggestion, and my boss was causing me daily anxiety threatening me that I honestly feel like I lost them because of her.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think they recalled the weeks estimators again!!! There are none anywhere!


----------



## Jezika

DOBBY OH MY GAAAAAAAAAAHD!!!!!! My DH was like "what's wrong with you?!" when I saw your tests, and I hadn't even gone back a page to see the digital at that point. I have no words, truly. I'm so excited for you. PLEASE do a video!!

PL Logan is just gorgeous and you're such a trooper! How are you recovering and what does DH and your fam think of the little guy?


----------



## Jezika

Let's get you nice and relaxed over the holidays to brew this mini Dobs <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, even amazon is saying it&#8217;s unavailable&#8230; Why does this happen every time I get a bfp? =/ I just hope it&#8217;s back on the shelf by next week. It&#8217;s so weird because I went to work and the moon was out, and I was feeling this sense of calm. My mom&#8217;s nickname for me is Moonshine, and I looked at the moon and felt this warmth. I even texted my mo just to tell her I love her. And when i sent it, I smiled and the moon and just thought it was a sign that I was going to get a bfp today. I&#8217;m still holding my urine to do that digital because how embarrassing if it popped up neg hahaha. But seriously it has been a perfect day: the moon, short teaching day, potluck at lunch, 14 conferences and not a single pissed off parent, and to end with a bfp.... I love it.

K finally time to catch up now that I am done talking about me and being self centered.

*Green* LOL at the 48 week typo! Hahaha I am so glad you are not going to 48 weeks! You know my thoughts on Michael, best name for a twin boy ever! I love my Michael. I just saw him last week. He&#8217;s reached that age where he would rather hang with his girlfriend than us aka the having sex age r_r So cherish the pre sex years!!! T-T

*Tex* I am still hoping your temp jumps back up. You know the motto. Also I know how that feels. Honestly, I was starting to feel that way. Maybe it&#8217;s worth not waiting until Jan? Maybe just push it up so you know now?

*Gigs*, I think FF is stupid. A waste of time especially when there isn&#8217;t any money involved haha. But SO watched football every Thursday and Sunday he is here and wanted me to be more involved, so we joined a few leagues together. The last time our teams played, I killed him. But we play again this weekend and he is set to beat them both. :( So there go my bragging rights. Also, glad it&#8217;s before the holidays. I hope that way you can process over the weekend and enjoy Turkey Day with your fam. AND LOL &#8220;if I suspected it I&#8217;d know either way&#8221; RIGHT?! Like what do you mean people don&#8217;t poas?! My friend and her pregnancy scare, she tested bfn and I was like what do you mean you&#8217;re not testing again?! Her period was 8 days late and she only tested the once. She was like yeah it was blank so I threw it away nbd. I asked when she was tested again and she asked me why tf would she test again hahah

*Wook *if this bean sticks I&#8217;m probably going to need a csect. My mom and I have narrow hips, so she had all of her kids via csect. I really want a vaginal birth because I keloid and I hate my mom&#8217;s scar. I would absolutely die if I had the same one. I already have one perpendicular scar on my stomach, so I know it will keloid. I would never be able to wear a bikini again. First world problems.

*Campn *I am hardcore jealous of your hair. And holy eff J is so cute! I forgot, are you doing a nickname for her? I loved Jules on Psyched.

*Still* omg it came out while I was teaching 2nd grade and most of my class saw it in theaters. The trailers looked safe enough. I thought it was geared towards middle school, but then I finally got around to watching it and I was like even the tv censored version was waaaaay too racey! Then I watched it uncensored and was like nope. Lost me at bologna boobs.

*J *you are so vibrant and full of energy I see you rocking it as a mom this time around just like before. I&#8217;m with Still though. I&#8217;m too vain to go passed 30 haha. And this (if it sticks) is likely to be my only kid because god knows I am not letting a man anywhere near my child until (s)he is old enough to talk and tell me where the bad man touched him/her on a doll if SO and I break up.
Re court&#8230; that sounds like a waste of money and time and I&#8217;m so sorry you have to deal with that :( I agree with whoever said that DS should get some say in it because I&#8217;m sure he sees how dumb his dad can be. And daaaaamn J looking good then and now.

*Re gymming*I haven&#8217;t been to the gym in a minute. I don&#8217;t even walk my dogs anymore. I should probably do that or I&#8217;m going to keep getting faaaat I ate TWO lunches today. Stupid thanksgiving potluck. The problem was my prep was at 11:30 so I went to the office to copy stuff and it smelled so good that I sat down and ate&#8230; but then the bell rang and the 5th grade teachers came in so I ate again&#8230; and then I hate apple and pumpkin pie. Lol The food belly is real. So was the food coma. I was like thank god these kids didn&#8217;t finish their test (this is when I yelled at them). I was like, &#8220;ARE YOU SERIOUS?! Of all the days in the year you pick today, TODAY?! The day I meet with 14 of your parents? That&#8217;s the impression you want to leave with me?! Are you serious?!&#8221; Then I can&#8217;t even-ed them and told them I wasn&#8217;t helping them anymore hahaha. Worst teacher ever. I seriously can&#8217;t believe that happened.

*PL,* I didn&#8217;t know your last name was last name. Ok I&#8217;m not funny. Aww yay for deciding on Logan! I like how it just rolls off the tongue. Logan Russel. I always wondered how that worked. If most babies are born around 8 lbs and the nb stuff is only up to 8 lbs then wtf. I felt awful because I bought someone a bunch of cb stuff and then he couldn&#8217;t fit it after a week! I hope she returned it to buy stuff, but I doubt it. Anyway back on point, Logan is so handsome!!! Thank you for sharing with us! You have to update to an age ticker now :)

*Flueky* I hope you feel better :hugs:

*Jez* :) I have a really contentious conference tomorrow. Like I invited an admin to sit in on it because she has already yelled at three people this month, and tried to get her kid taken out of my class. Thankfully his academics are improving, it&#8217;s just that he annoys the shit out of everyone and doesn&#8217;t mind his own business. But once that is over smooth sailing!


----------



## Fern81

CONGRATS DOBBY!! Great news!!!!! Please please please take baby asprin; all my fert doctors said it will never hurt the baby (the dose is too small to have an anti-inflammatory effect) and it thins the blood just enough to prevent micro-clotting & helps along placental formation. It can ONLY help prevent early loss, not hinder!! All my fert dr's patients as well as my ob's pregnant patients take it!! I read back a bit on your posts and that heavy/full/pressure uterus feeling was one of my first symptoms too. In fact one of the only ones. Must mean good things to come, hoping "boy" for you of course :)

Pacific- I'm soooo happy that you and Logan are both doing well!! He is a gorgeous little boy :) 

Tex, still and J- sending you all sticky bfp vibes. Fx that you also get your miracles.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk I will send my doctor a message tonight and see what she says about the baby aspirin. I'm just so scared to do anything. Like the butterfly landed on the rock so there was an earthquake in Tokyo status scared lol.

I'd actually be happy either way. Walking through the girl aisle and seeing how much I love my mom, and seeing how annoyed I am losing my boys to their dumb girlfriends r_r. I mean I know a girl will do the same thing but when she's pregnant she's going to be yelling for mom! When that baby is keeping her up at night, MOM! And I will be there every time. And I'm comfortable dressing her in boy clothes (lol let's get real, I'm selling the clothes and buying all new ones). I just have this gut feeling after all this boy boy boy I will have a girl.


----------



## campn

Dobby you're such a fertile myrtle, I doubt you'll need any meds mama! Yeah I'm calling her Jules!! Some people have called her Julie and I gave them a serious case of stink eye!! So how are you going to tell Mr. SO!??

Pacific, you're literally describing my experience, they also kept switching me back and forth, I couldn't rest at all cause I had to lay in a special way to keep her heart rate stable. I'm so so proud of you and know how terrifying it must have been!!

Yes J, Tex and Still (I'm so sorry if I'm forgetting someone) it's your turn now!!


----------



## campn

Dobby I'm also guessing you're gonna have a girl!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

We might be out of luck ladies. I held it for 2 hours but I ate and had a glass of milk right before I held and it is super diluted. I'm not getting anything on my frer or first signal.

Nvm the free just popped up


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuukkkkk omg holy crap ladies ladies ladies omg I wish I had j's emoji skills

No way dobs!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy I checked in again tonight. Wooooo


----------



## DobbyForever

K I made the video. I forgot the password to that account though so resetting it now hahaha

It's ten minutes long so I won't be offended if you don't watch it but you do see my dogs in the beginning. Uploading now


----------



## DobbyForever

Line porn while you wait
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8134.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 27









IMG_8133.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 32


----------



## DobbyForever

https://youtu.be/I0Xf-1JSr_k

Here y'all go. Re telling SO I am not. I want his unbridled, unfiltered truth about what he wants and I'm not sure if I want him as the father figure. So once we hash it out, I will tell him.


----------



## campn

Okay I had to pause few minutes in to tell you omg you sound so so cute Dobby!!! And your dogs are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Only cuties allowed here. It's a rule ;). I can't sleep that test got me all worked up ><


----------



## Aphy

OMG Congrats Dobby!!!!!!So So happy for you!!!

PL, Gorgeous little man you got there! Glad you are recovering well and getting a hang of everything!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Doooooooobbbbbyyyyyyyy!!!!! :happydance: OMG I can't believe it. And a 1-2 already at 10dpo!

PL - what a handsome chunky monkey. Love his name.

I'm another one that had to do the side to side thing - more accurately, they would shout at me to flip, I would cry, then they would haul me over. Every time I moved it felt like my bladder would burst with the pressure. I was screaming at them to just cut him out and once the doctor eventually agreed that yes, we should do that now, my response was 'oh thank f**k, can I have some drugs now?' Then I was busy with the next contraction and missed the doctor replying with 'no no, no time, we just cut' and making sawing motions with his hand - apparently I laughed at him (I don't remember) but DH nearly punched him :haha: then he laughed and said 'sorry, sorry, joke. I'm just off night shift - don't worry, you'll get a fresh one for your surgery, not me' :rofl: 

I'm so glad I stopped in this morning. I've been feeling crappy, not sleeping, itching all over. Had the most pointless consultant appointment ever yesterday - midwife took blood pressure, and blood because of the itching, and that was it. No HB, they don't do that this early. Couldn't understand why I was still 'high risk' after two normal deliveries. Brought doctor in, she said she was happy with me to do my thing 'you know as well as anyone by now' waterbirth? Yep, we're happy with that, write it in your plan. Is that all? The only difference with you is you can't be induced and we'd like you in hospital - yep, that's fine, it's too messy for at home and I wouldn't consent to induction anyway - great! We'll see you at 40 weeks then. Make an appointment with your midwife for 7 week's time.


----------



## claireybell

Omg omg Dobby congratulations ahhhhhhhh!!! <3


----------



## claireybell

I think not telling your SO straight away is a good thing, less stress for you & thats what you need in the early days :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobby! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Huge congrats! I am so excited for you. What great news to wake up to!

Okay, I'm calling it. You're starting the next wave of BFPs. 

AFM, my temp jumped this morning, but I know I haven't ovulated. I've only had neg opks, it's too early in my cycle, and I'm taking meds that keep me from ovulating on my own. I just had a terrible night's sleep I think. I woke up and my heart was racing from weird dreams. 

I've got an appt today to see how my follicles are growing! I'm hoping for good growth! I'd love to ovulate a few eggs to give me a better chance of one of them sticking.


----------



## claireybell

StillPraying said:


> OMG dobby I'm literally running around my house and dh asked what I was smiling about lol

Haha i shreaked omg & SO asked what i was excited about aswell hahaa!! Yay Dobs ;)


----------



## claireybell

Love your video Dobs hehe!! Is that a Frer digi Gold one? I just found that the gold one sensitivity is 18miu but theres nooooooo doubt your preggers girl :) please please spk to Dr & do the baby asprin!!


----------



## claireybell

M&S probs because of the csection it will always be high risk no matter how many vbac's as the scar will always be present.. cant believe she never did hb though esp at 17wks, mw's down South always do them after 11/12wks.


----------



## Amy101

I'm new to this but I;m going crazy and need some input PLEASE!! Im 31 TTC baby #3 for 6 months after tubal reversal, had HSG and have one open tube!! My AF is die 11/20

So ladies, I'm 12 DPO today (I'm not going to get my hopes up), but yesterday I had temp drop and automatically counted myself out... but yesterday afternoon I went to the bathroom and notice pink tinged CM but have not seen it again.... I was cramping right after as well, and now my temp went back up today (12 DPO).... I hope this is a good sign! If my temp stays up, I'm testing Saturday .... AF is due Sunday! What do you guys this? my LP is always 14-15 days long... I been TTC for 6 months and been BBT for 5 cycles.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* SUPERB pain handling on back labor at ALL let alone an unbelievable 22 hrs :shock::saywhat: I'd have been the exorcist- head spinning, speaking in another language, spewing green pea soup :rofl:
AND GORGEOUS!!!!! YAY our first baby boy pic!!!!!
LOVE the name !!! SOOO proud of you! 

*Campers* ahhh <3 THX hun!:friends:

*DOBBBBYYYYY!!!!!!!* I KNEW it !!! I tolllld you I clearly saw that frer!!!
It was JUST like last time I said the line I restated the other day!!- WTF DOBBY!?! There is totally a line there!!:rofl:

OMG You have no idea the Hurcules! Hercules!https://youtu.be/PxYQQoYfMtQ I was chanting a la the Klumps over here BEFORE I even got to the digi!!!! I LOVE IT !!!!You soooo deserve it!!!!
Now enjoy it mama, and DON'T allow it to rush you into a decision with S.O.!
I say you have your meeting after the week to reassess what HE wants and DON'T bring up baby in that convo, unless he says he wants to be with you, and marry, and have kiddos etc! He has always been prone to doing things for you he didn't really want to, then telling you waay later and breaking your heart :hugs:
I don't want him around my DobDob if he doesn't truly wanna be there, and stressing you now that you FINALLY got your dream baby!!
You can always involve him later if you so choose- but please please please...DON'T tell him, let HIM tell YOU what he wants- and he wants to end it- LET him go without knowing!!! for now anyhow....cuz if he CARED whether or not you got a BFP, he will ASK!!!:hug::dust::friends:


----------



## Flueky88

Amy, so hard to tell. My bfp chart had a dip 5dpo and the kept climbing which was different. I didn't have a drop that late in mine. I try not to read too much into charts until it doesn't drop on usual day. Also, I've never experienced IB. Once I saw pink a day or two later AF arrived. I know some women that it's a sign. So FX for you!

Oh and I just wanted to say everyone on this thread is gorgeous. So jealous haha ;)


----------



## claireybell

Hi Amy! Your chart looks fab :thumbup: Have you had pinky cm in the past 6months whilst ttc? Fx'd this is implant spotting :) When you test get a reeeally sensitive pee stick :)


----------



## claireybell

Happy 7 wks Flueks ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Amy I think your chart is great. Good timing, dips when you would expect them. Hoping for your bfp! As long as the spotting stays away it all sounds good

Everyone else a proper reply coming after conferences. I have one before school, one during my prep period!, and then another like 11 after school but here is my line porn. I'm happy with fs and vq. I know I always test lighter with fmu on frer but that always freaks me out.

If this is twins again I am going to lose my shit. Like I kind of want twins but I'm like too broke for twins atm especially if I break up with SO.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8137.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG_8139.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 15









IMG_8142.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_8144.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* Your charts EVERY month are F-ing TEXTBOOK, I am 99.9% positive the prob has to do with your other half...sorry, but think about it...your charts CLEARLY show your temp shifts "confirming O" every month, and your sustained high temps post O CLEARLY show you are producing enough progesterone:thumbup:
I don't think he has a count issue per se, but motility and morphology on :spermy: can EASILY change over a few months even due to ANY thing besides diet!
More drinking, smoking, hormone change with age, and especially enviro factors ( fumes, smoke, chemical exposure even ONCE to a substance can take monthsss to clear the system) and it takes 3 months for sperm to fully mature, so think back 3 months time or more!
It's not you I am certain! Unless your tubes both became magically and totally blocked...and that's not likely:hugs:

*Dobs* You rock! Smart cookie:friends: I agree make him spill his desires/intention before ever letting him know- hell he pulled the doesn't wanna get married thing AFTER knowing how much he free Willy'd it around your O KNOWING you want a baby more than ANYthing! So if he CARED/CARES he will say it is something he wants with you- having a baby- without saying it only bcuz you said you are already preggers :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Michelle*:shock: DEF call your doc cuz that is a massive jump for not O-ing!

*My DobbleWobble* is Soooo KNOCKED UP! :happydance::wohoo:
I once read that some ladies metabs slow so much while asleep, that their kidney function changes enough to NOT have as of certain chems processed into their urine overnight- hcg being one of those:shrug:
Makes sense as to why some ladies get better BFPs after fmu!!
Gahh friggin 7 dpo....c'mon Saturday!! I so so am ready to test and move on to my Clomid!!! It's callin my NAMMMEEEE! :rofl:

*Amy*:hi: Welcome- to me your chart ROCKS!, and I have been charting over 7 yrs!! Yours looks GREAT! I agree use a sensitive test when you start, but I def think you can test and get a faint BFP in a few days if your chart foretells what it seems to be :thumbup:

*DOB DOB* please repost your BFP chart for this cycle- the mad scientist wants to analyze your probable day of implant, since it was likely 3ish days ago :haha:
Thanks Lab Buddy!


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao dobs "I'm terrified of vacuums" omg I was dying. So that test is not as sensitive?! For that amount of money it should be like 10miu! I'm with you on the hair,I just don't care anymore lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I got lazy with my symptoms but any out of norm cramps I did put in

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27f3c3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8147.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Apparently my little Flashlight (a- love the song from pitch perfect 2 b- my brother was sunshine I was moonshine so grandbaby can be flashlight) does not like scrambled eggs for breakfast =\


----------



## TexasRider

thanks J. Just really down about the whole process today.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobberific* THX! The mad scientist in me thinks your 7dpo mini dip was implant dip possibly, since the 5dpo dip was too early and likely the estro dip, and the dip 9dpo was too close IMO for bareeely there leines 9dpo, but BAM lines 10dpo...
I think the 9dpo drop was just your bean getting into a Zen yoga position, like Ohmmmmm.....I am heeerrrrrreeee.....Ohhhmmmmm ( insert crossleg styled bean emoji with hands out, and finger together al la meditation lol)

*Tex* trusssst me I know:hugs: do you usually have your temp come back up like today tho??


----------



## TexasRider

And I don't really have time for super long replies today lol so if I'm kinda short and to the point please forgive me. Just down in the dumps about Ttc and work is always crazy


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- you're so cute with the flashlight thing. I love it. I really want to watch your video but as soon as I turned it on my dog thought someone was in our house that's not supposed to be abs barked and it's just too early for all of that lol 
Also, I wanted to say that I hope this helps give clarity to your SO situation. Whichever you decide I hope it helps make the decision easier. But not telling him at first I think is a great idea you do not need the stress. 

Amy- welcome! I don't really like relying on charts. If you have an "implantation dip" statistically there's more of a chance of pregnancy than not. However, there's really no such thing (according to all the reading I did in fertility friend) either way good luck!


AFM-
What's everyone's opinions in iron supplements and when to take them. I've been doing it at night with all my other pills but I decided to try it this morning instead and I slept better last night. Probably a coincidence but just curious.


----------



## gigglebox

HOLY SHITBALLS!!!

Dobby I knew I was seeing lines!!!!!!!! Your video was cute but that dramatic music while waiting for results....that was too much lol. And by the way, you have the voice of a Disney Princess. And your dogs are adorbs. Can't wait to see continuing darkening tests from you ^_^


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I had to double up on iron so took it with dinner and breakfast. Since it does or can mess with your stomach, definitely take it with food. I'd try a few more mornings and see if the sleep change is permanent ;)

Jez, you are due next! So exciting :) 
My parents ended up house sitting for us since we were gone for 3 nights... Instead of home the samr day like we had hoped. So they came by every day at the hospital. With mom there, dad hasn't had much chance to hold Logan ;) 
Mil is coming with her bff on the weekend, she has seen pictures and says yepp looks like one of us. My mom too says, Logan doesn't look anything like me or my brother at this point. 

J, I was about to rip off the nurses head or hands and did tell her to stop twice as she was trying to put on the blood pressure cuff mid contraction. I think when hubby said "you better wait" she finally did wait. Lol, I was mad... Turns out we share a first name (and mine isn't common!) And are both from Germany. We bonded over that, spoke German around 1 am when hubby was sleeping and I'd woken up from a nap.. she wasn't a bad nurse after all... Ooops. But yay for epidurals ;)


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - Gigs is right - total Disney princess voice, and your dogs are soooo cute! (But you're cuter). And that b*starding fancy bluetooth First Response better deliver my baby for that much money! How DARE it BFN on you!?

Green - I've been battling with iron supplements for a while now. I stopped taking them and then my midwife told me off so now I'm taking them again. They're such a pain and the constipation is causes is bad news for my haemorrhoids, plus I always got heartburn/stomach ache at night with the pills. I actually started taking sachets (liquid iron) at night together with some vitamin C to help with absorption (liquid better for constipation apparently, but costs an arm and a leg). But I think it's perfectly fine to take iron pills in the morning as long as you avoid calcium while it's in your stomach and can take it with vitamin C. I don't **think** it's a problem to take it with other things. 

Tex - I can imagine how frustrating it must be to have charts that look promising every single month but to still be in the dark about what's going on. Is there any part of you that's hopeful about being able to check out what's up with you and SO with some testing? From what I've seen, taking that step is a difficult one emotionally, but it finally removes some question marks and opens some doors. Hang in there, lady love <3

Amy - Hiii! Ditto on what Green said re: implantation dip and what other ladies asked about whether spotting is usual for you. I do hope this is it for you though!

Uhhh there are 15 people chilling on the thread. I wonder whyyyyy **coughDobscough**

In other news, I have periodic gut pains and gas, boo. And Matilda is swishing around.


----------



## TexasRider

J is not uncommon for it to kinda hover around the same temp as cd13 and then tmrw it should drop and I will bleed. Unless I am really 12dpo instead of 14. Then it would be Sunday that AF is here. 

Bottom line I'm not pregnant and I know it and it sucks. Sorry I feel like such a Debbie downer.

Really hope its something simple that can be fixed. It may very well
Be SO but if he checks out ok then idk what will happen. Then it's like well y'all are both good to go and we have no idea why you can't have another baby


----------



## JLM73

*DobbleGanger* O M F G!!!<3<3<3
I totally loved you before and after hearing/seeing your vid, I sooo wanna roll out to Cali and smuggle your ass back here to FL!!
You are sooo F-ing CUTE!!!! and WTF on that bluetooth bullsh*t???:growlmad:
You know- yours is like the THIRD vid I have seen where that thing effs up somehow! RECALL time!!
Seriously!! One girl never got past the timer- another could NOT get ANY of the instructions! You could see the app open on her iphone/ipad, and her friends ipad even, but NONE of them had anything you could press to advance to the next screen! Just the welcome screen kinda??
I tell my hubby all the time- sometimes things get too techy and don't work whereas the good old fashioned way does.
Cuz I believe your blaring multi POAS :bfp:s allll day over that really cool app that ended in :bfn:
I mean WTF?? Can you imagine if you weren't TTC savy, and paid all that money for JUST that one test thinkin it would give the definite right answer, so you didn't need OTHER kinds, and :bfn:, then you have a pity party and go hard all wknd at the bars???
Total lawsuit!


----------



## gigglebox

I bet people pop on this thread all the time, see that it's over 2000 pages, and then are like "nope."

Sorry about your pain Jez :( hope it passes soon. Can't believe how close you are to delivery!


----------



## FutureMrs

Okay dobby your pups are so cute!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm at work making copies... so.... my parent cancelled (sorry no she no showed) again. I told admin to call her.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* Just peeped your chart again and :-k looks quite poss you could as easily be 12dpo not 14dpo...
Personally I always use our resident cheerleader Camps as the example lol, she was so OUT, and down, and defeated and like :brat::cry: and TOTALLY got a bfp not long afterward...so ya never know:hugs:
I've seen many a great chart =bfn, and many a :saywhat: how the hell did THAT turn into a bfp!??

*Aphy* has a chart that dropped to coverline area and is clearly BFP as hell lol
They say you aren't supposed to temp post O conform, but we all do of course...my bfp chart with DS never was triphasic at all, frickin rocky mts before O bigtime, and post O a VERY slow short climb that did mini zigs but around the same level...
BUT if I compare THAT def :bfp: chart to all the ones I have had this year alone...my BBT runs much higher - so coverlines much higher, which makes me have to wonder if when I finally get a bfp, will my BBT be even higher, or tank down and maintain where DS's was?? cuz that would put it at/just below my current normal coverline:wacko:

And my chart this month WTFx2 with a twist and a twirl??
I have never in 7+ years had a chart steadily drop in temps after O!
Seriously - last night was the first COLD night I have had this year, cuz we use heat like mad at mom's, but I'm at DHs and polar bear didn't turn the heat on!! So when I did, it doesn't warm this drafty ole non insulated house hardly at all!
grrr
I personally am as Campn said the never giver upper ( in any area other than TTC it would be considered bein an Obstinate, Type A, Control Freaky, Ornery Arse Beotch who doesn't know when to back the F off:haha:)
So thru that trait- I STILL bestow upon you my bfp hope vibes for THIS cycle :hugs:

*Dobber* So I text hubs OMG OMFG DOBBY is pregnant!!!!
So thrilled for her after blah blah blah...! And mentioned how you and S.O. were on a break and will rehash soon but not tellin atm as you wanna hear him out etc...
The Y chromo carrier comes back with - Poor Dobby :(
:huh::saywhat:
I am like nooooo CONGRATS Dobby lol The point of the msg wasn't to hear him out, it was that she is PREGNANT!!!!
:dohh:...men


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just a quick funny-
I just had some cereal and the empty bowl is resting on my stomach (still holding it) and baby B kicked so hard he almost knocked over the bowl! It scared me too lol


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Just a quick funny-
> I just had some cereal and the empty bowl is resting on my stomach (still holding it) and baby B kicked so hard he almost knocked over the bowl! It scared me too lol

Hahaha what an attitude already! He's like umm not a table how dare you!? Juliette did this when I'd rest my phone on my belly, ben didn't have such utero attitude. Lol! 

Tex, I really hope you get your answers hun so the doctors can get you pregnant ASAP, you already have a child so it seems like everything was going good and maybe some hormone slipped or maybe it's not even you!


----------



## JLM73

OMFG you know I always post funny ads I come across when I'm cruisin youtube
for all my fellow *Game of Thrones* Addicts- musssst watch!!:rofl:
https://youtu.be/S_EuNmQOpbw


----------



## claireybell

I love your ticker Dobby... baby the size if facisl stubble Lol! 

MrsG take Iron supps with Orange juice or anything with high Vit C as it helps to absorb the Iron loads quicker :thumbup: i never had constipation with mine, they were 200mg 1 a day, & it went the opposite but ye poo looks black (tmi sorry haha)


----------



## StillPraying

Dobbleton glad you are waiting to tell SO. I agree you'll get a much more honest response about what he wants without flashlight being a factor. But if you're moonshine, bro is sunshine, why isn't baby starshine? Also love that song from PP2! prefer the movie's version to the other singer already forgot her name. I'd definitely send a complaint to the company re frer or as you say Ferare :haha: and what parent just doesn't show?!

MS they don't due heartbeat at 17 weeks?! And you don't have another appointment until 40 weeks or did I misread?? UGH that appointment sounds dreadful im so sorry hon :hugs:

michelle maybe the meds are giving you weird dreams? FX for your appointment! Hope you're right about the wave of BFPs lol

CB digi gold are 18 miu?!

Amy (Welcome to the madhouse) I'm impressed that you haven't tested yet at 12dpo.

Tex I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I totally can relate. Are you still planning on doing testing in January? It's okay do be a Debbie downer when you are feeling down. No one expects you to be Chelsea Cheerleader when you're obvi not feeling cheery.

greenie my OB told me to take my iron in the morning because it can boost energy, maybe that happened for you?:shrug: lmao at cereal bowl I wish you could record that!!

PL glad you ended up liking your nurse lol and I agree, yay for epidurals! I had to labor all night on Pitocin and magnesium with dd2 it was such a relief to get the epidural!

Jez lol at "swishing around" :haha:

Gigs oh definitely. They're like "um these chicks all KNOW each other and what not" haha 

AFM last nights (6DPO?) weird haze if you care to see:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=611509


----------



## gigglebox

I think my prenatal is "rainbow" brand, they're plant based and i think it helps with absorption. Never been sick from them and never had poo issues.

Lol campn "utero attitude" hahhaha. Hreen, glad you didn't lose your food. Des just would kick like crazy, we used to say he was having a "pants off dance off" in there. He still kicks like crazy :haha:

OMG THESE ADS! I have never wanted to go to Hong Kong or eat m&m's LESS than I do when I'm on this site!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks for all the iron advice lafies!

Still- my doc never said when to take it but I remember my friend always took it during the day and it boosted her enegery so that's how this train of thought happened lol glad someone actually heard that from their doc. I never see lines so I'm no help but I did take a look lol 

Dobs- just watched. OMG you're scared of the vacuum? I LOVE vacuuming! It makes me so happy. 

Also because she's being the "good one" today I thought I would show you all how cute little Bella sleeps. She curls up by my public area and usually rests we head on my belly but today she looks like she's hugging it. It gives me so much joy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs your voice is beautiful! So is your face!! I'm so excited for you. What a bummer the test showed a no, I wonder what the sensitivity on those ones. Im gonna guess girl. I know you said boy at first but are now fine with either. I just picture a mini you with those curls! 

Jez, you're next to pop right? Are you ready?

Green, you're getting so close! I can't even imagine how uncomfortable you are or will be soon. 

Campn, Juliette is already 2 months old??? Where is time going? 

Pl, hope you and the little are getting some sleep and cuddles! 

Afm- Lil Ailee is 3 months old today. How in the world did that happen?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yep, apparently 17 weeks is considered too early these days to try and locate a HB. With Joe, we first heard it at 9 weeks at the doctor's. The other two, it was at the 16 week appointment. I think she was just being lazy.

I have a few appointments Still but don't see the consultant (OB) til 40 weeks now - which is normal - if I wasn't 'high risk' I would never see an OB at all, unless there were concerns. I have an appointment with the antenatal mental health team in two weeks, and scan on the 9th. And I've to book in to see midwife around 24 weeks - then I'll likely have an appointment at 32, 36 and 40 weeks.

Tex, absolutely don't feel you have to put on a face. It is not normal or healthy to be little miss sunshine 24/7. I know how hard it was ttc with a known fertility problem, never mind when everything seems fine but it just isn't happening.


----------



## wookie130

This is the best news, Dobs! I literally am sick as a dog, and when I saw those lines and that digi, it made my day × 100!

PL- Logan is gorgeous- such squishy cheeks already!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry to everyone I missed, I'm not doing great at holding on to information today.

Joe came home from school with a permission slip - the school is having a NAIL BAR come and do the children's nails. Is it just me or is this a slightly odd thing for school, for 5-year olds? Fair enough if they're interested and have a go when mum is painting nails or whatever, but for example in my house, they've never seen a bottle of nail polish and it just isn't a thing. What's next, fake tans and educating them about designer trainers?!


----------



## Aphy

A nail bar for 5 year old?! That's ridiculous! What happened to finger painting?? So much for age appropriate activities at school I guess

Hope you feel better soon wookie!

Green,that is so cute how she is holding your belly!


----------



## campn

J, I'm the only one I know who doesn't watch game of thrones, I did watch the first season, but honestly I do fear for my humanity if I watch it! LOL! Same with Vikings!!! I hate gruesome scenes!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Green, that's cute!! And yay for official food shelf status. :haha: just proof that you have strong babies in there!

Logan kicked just as hard and wouldn't you know it, he was already trying to crawl onto my chest during the first skin on skin while they were putting me back together on the or table. Impressed the midwife and nurses, apparently there aren't too many babies already lifting their heads and pushing up with their legs at least then 5 minutes old?

Jez, enjoy the last few weeks!!

We are doing better with sleep now that we are at home. The hospital didn't support cosleeping, and Logan didn't like the crib. The second he went down, he'd cry, so usually one of is would be awake to hold him. Mostly me, I have the food...
Much better last night, I actually got a 3 hour stretch


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- a nail bar? That does seem a little odd. I know some parents who wouldn't be okay with that unless they had the kid friendly paint. Actually when I was about 5-8 I had my first pedicure but it's because we started annual trips to Hawaii and my mom would go get one and it was a treat for me. So once a year I was spoiled lol but coming to school just seems odd. Maybe I'm jealous? Lol 

Bre- 3 months?! How did that even happen? Wasn't she born like 3 weeks ago? 

Gig- how have you been feeling Hun?


Super quick bump pic I just took since I felt gigantic. Please ignore the messy messy messy nursery.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TexasRider

Yes testing in January. I figured it would be pointless to try and line stuff up during the holiday seasons with doctors being out etc. plus who wants awful news about being infertile around Christmas....

Thanks for the support guys. Most of the time if I'm feeling blue I try not to voice too much cause I don't wanna take away from all the upbeat vibes here. But it means a lot to me that y'all have my back and let me moan about it lol


----------



## gigglebox

Tex :hugs: I hope the solution is a simple one. Maybe check out the long term ttc section success stories? Those always helped me a little. But of course you are always welcome to vent here!

Green, you actually don't look that big to me especially for being 3/4 the way through with twins! Thanks for asking about me; emotionally I've been dealing with a lot this week but physically things are a bit better. I'm still getting headaches in the evening but that's getting better. 

Unfortunately I'm back to waking up a million times at night. At least it's not taking me forever to fall back asleep but i'm not feeling very rested.


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* Personally I don't consider it moaning/whining at ALL! 
Afterall this is the TWW- gen chat, AND most of all TRYING to conceive!
I'm thrilled when ladies who've been hangin here get theor bfps, or finally learn the "fix" and damn sure it's a place to vent, and get support most of all:hugs:<3
Personally- I used to hang in the waiting to test threads for each month, but that to me was depressing/annoying at times due to new ladies coming in Like HI I'm on my first cycle ...is this a bfp ( insert blaring bfp pic) then when we were like uh yeaa!
They were just ghost- never heard from again :shrug:
Or more so the ones that were actually whining that they had tried TWICE and wanted everyone to coddle them about how lonnng they had tried:saywhat:
That's why I've been HERE for over a year, and haven't gone back to those- I also hated when you got a bfn, a new thread started EVERY month!
If I had gone to 29 diff threads for my 29 cycles by now I'd have lost it by now or gave up :haha:

I'm happy for ANY lady who wants and gets a bfp- but there were just too many ladies posting in the wrong threads!

I love this thread, and you ladies...not moving...out...nope...can't make me ...:munch:


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* :blush: sorry to be a pain today lol, but I FINALLY found a vid for a lady and hub who got preg naturally after being dx infertile, that I saw the other day!
Here's the link- lots of supps tho so me n hubs haven't tried this yet, cuz we are gonna try the clomid, but her supps/research sound amazing- not expensive either
https://youtu.be/nJlPjW7kHBo


----------



## gigglebox

Ohh I agree J! This is the thread I consistently spend the most time on. I was on one last year of ladies who started ttc the same month as me (Last October) but once they got their bfp they moved to first tri, never to be seen in the thread again, leaving the rest of us still trying without support. That's why I like this thread, so many with babies in hand and the support is still here! 

I do still stalk the pregnancy test threads though :haha:


----------



## JLM73

mrs.green2015 said:


> Also because she's being the "good one" today I thought I would show you all how cute little Bella sleeps. She curls up by *my public area* and usually rests we head on my belly but today she looks like she's hugging it. It gives me so much joy.


:rofl: sorry, but does your hubby knowww you made that area public??
lol sorry...you gave me the giggles!


----------



## TexasRider

I will check it out when I get home J! Thanks.

Those people always annoy me a bit too. So I stopped joining those threads as well. I've been following 2 lately and then the other one fizzled out cause nearly everyone got preggo and then bnb started having lots of pop ups so it just kinda died and now I just have this one. I can't bring myself to post on Ttc boards cause other than supplements I feel like I know what's going on mostly. Cm? I know how to tell what kind I got. Bbt? Ive done that for over a year now. Etc 

But I will give the ltttc boards a look though


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- omg! I'm the worst with typos!!! I really have to start proof reading! Thanks for catching that it literally made me lol after a very long day already. 

Tex- I forgot to comment to you. Ttc sucks. Heck, life sucks sometimes and we all need to vent and dare I say feel bad for ourselves sometimes. I know I do. Please feel free to vent as much as needed in here. I agree with the other ladies one of the many reasons I lie this thread. I really think you will have an experience like mine. Once you get testing you'll do something that'll be an easy fix or just a little boost. I see another baby in your future. 

Gig- I'm glad you're feeling better physically and the rest I think will fall into place soon. I'm sorry it's all still dragging on. And just about 16 weeks is when I started sleeping a little better, for a few weeks at least.


----------



## pacificlove

Awe, Green, twin bump! You don't look huge at all! 

J, I stuck to this thread because you ladies supported me through my ttc, mine wasn't nearly as long but we did take a break, etc and I had a place to vent. You get it... I am here for all you too!

Tex, I am still keeping my fingers crossed that the specialist will have a simple solution for you. January isn't that far away.


----------



## gigglebox

M&S i forgot to comment on the nail bar; i think that would be really cool...for 13 year olds. It's really strange to me to do it for 5 year olds. Not to be sexist, but what are the boys supposed to do? Are they also participating? I think bringing in someone to facepaint would have been a better idea.


----------



## JLM73

:blush: ...sooo....ya know what happens when you spend an hour watching YouTube vids of girls who claim to have gotten bfps at 7dpo?....you end up poas-ing, and then checking, and rechecking the test cuz you think you see something....then you tell yourself you DO see something, then you think you are nuts, cuz its ONLY 7dpo....but at least you will have a "baseline test. ..ya know. ..just for science sake....to compare future tests to...:blush::haha:
 



Attached Files:







20161117_185402-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 16









20161117_185347-1-1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10









20161117_185210-1-1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10









20161117_185300-1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## campn

I remember stalking this thread for a while too last October/November and I was too shy to jump in and join but you ladies are so warm and welcoming to everyone! I got lots of bad vibes from other threads where jealousy was a legit thing but here every one is seriously happy for everyone. You ladies rock!!! 

J speaking of YouTube, remember when I told you about Harto?? (Hannah Hart) she's an openly gay girl on YouTube who makes those hilarious cooking videos while dunk, she wrote a book and I bought it right away and still reading it and loving it!! She's so awesome I think you looked her up right!??


----------



## gigglebox

Drunk cooking channel? i'm totes gonna have to look that up. 

J i see something faint but you know how i feel about dry tests...


----------



## campn

gigglebox said:


> Drunk cooking channel? i'm totes gonna have to look that up.
> 
> J i see something faint but you know how i feel about dry tests...

I think this is the first time I've had a crush on a girl!! :haha: we share the same birthday!


----------



## DobbyForever

I cried in one of my conferences and the mom was like wtf is wrong with you I'' not even that excited lil


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I know I know lol

*Camps* Oh yesss! I am subscribed to Hannah cuza YOU lol
LOVE here humor!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol dobs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh but seriously one of my kids got honor roll and the hug she shared with her mom was beautiful. They were both crying and I was like I want that.

I lost my computer. Took it to bed but now I can't find it anywhere so I can't reply lengthily. And I left my iPad at school so stuck on my phone


----------



## gigglebox

Booo i hate using the internet on my phone...even thought that's what I usually am doing :/ not right now though! I'm in bed on the ipad waiting for your test pic Dobs! Wanted to see before I pass the f out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Gigs here are the last night versus tonight tests. Darker but not much. I'm just used to twin progression I guess.

Green your bump and dog are so cute! Love the sneak peek of the nursery

Tex hugs I want a proper reply for you but I don't want to not say anything. I get not wanting to spoil the holidays so really hoping you get answers or a bfp 

I forgot who asked why not starshine. We would joke my younger brothers were starshine. It never stuck, but I want something totally unclaimed for my bean.

A bail bar in school is stupid AF. Waste of time. Chemicals. Stupid. Sorry
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8166.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_8168.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_8170.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

That is fantastic progression! And omg i love first signal.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty gigs I was scared from this am being lighter but breathing easier now. I booked my prenatal for 12/23 (8w2). Seriously considering u/s stocking stuffers, but I also know my family won't be supportive so idk. I really wanted 7/8 because the panorama type tests are I/a and bloodwork around 9/10.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's amazing progression Dobs!!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby * that is GREAT progression !! And MUCH darker for 24 hrs!

*Gigs* Agreed on LOVING first Sig...me thinks they are not far off from the new FRER ...sad given the price diff!


----------



## claireybell

Fab progression there Dobby! Lol damn pg hormones :hormones: & that rush of crying never goes afterhaving the baby, mine never returned to normal after having Riley haha!

Awwwww MrsG you have the loveliest twin bumpy!! & considering ye nearly 30wks with 2 babies id say your not huge at all! Just lovely :)

M&S yeah that is kinda weird a nail bar visit to school??!! I bet a few parents will query why??! 

Ahh thats so lovely Pacific, its a natural survival instinct a few babies ive read about climb up to boob, my niece did it & my sis was in shock & thought she was seeing things lol drugs n all :haha: Infact, both Riley & Nuala when i was fully bfeeding them, how i prop them on shoulder to rub back etc they would both lean & wiggle down to my boobs lol crazy!! 

Oh i luuuuuurve this thread, i agree with posting on other ttc threads before & noone comes back for chats etc & disapears! Not here :) i just love chatting with you girls, my BnB cyber friends <3 the only other thread i used to chat away on where there were 3 other ladies, we set up a closed private fb page as it was easier to chat & as babies were all born within a month of each other its nice to keep in contact as such & upload bambino pics ;)


----------



## claireybell

J i can see hazey lines on yours aswell!! ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed the first signal is really nice. I was seeing shadows on it before the frer. Which reminds me J I was on here posting 7dpo tests having the there not there I have to be crazy because I am only 7dpo as well so fxed!

Awww agreed I love our thread and that the mommas especially have not disappeared. Love you ladies


----------



## TexasRider

I'm sure I will get a bfp eventually(see positive thinking!) I went shopping and bought myself a present so I feel a bit happier. Just gotta realize that the timing may not be right yet and when it is it will happen. I'm going to do my Best to be happy and cheerful during the holidays and enjoy Christmas with my daughter. This is the first year she's been like super super excited and always talking about Santa and putting up the Christmas tree. 

I really do love this group and I don't know why I was so hesitant to jump in and talk before I actually did. I stalked for a long time before actually posting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay cute! Christmas we kids is the best. Well minus buying presents. I feel bad for my mom back on the day where you stood in line for hours fighting off other parents. Now you can just Amazon it haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek glad your appointment went well! what does 7 weeks look like? I'm debating going in a week earlier and just taking a day off of work


----------



## DobbyForever

One more for gigs line porn. The CB digital battery died so curiosity killed the case
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8174.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## campn

Dobby you a real life godesss honey! Look at those tests!! Your body loves falling pregnant in the fall I noticed!? :D when's your due date!??

Claire, how are you doing mommy!?? How is Riley doing with Naula now that the novelty wore off?? 

Gigs, it's a pain coming here on my phone which is what I usually do since it's the fastest option with a newborn, but those pop up ads just ruin my life! There's no X that I can click on! I just keep refreshing!


----------



## DobbyForever

You know it is freaky all of my bfps were fall/winter..... If o was cd 14 then July 30th. I really want a July baby. Not just because I want as much summer vacation with buns but I love being a July baby myself

And lol novelty wearing off I love it. Is Ben still fascinated with his sister?

The ads on the phone are brutal

Btw the dark blue is the control. The bottom line triggers the 1-2, the top and bottom have to be darker to hit 2+ (The bottom should be darker than control), And they both have to be super dark to get 3


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I LOVE you mad scientist bud:friends: with the line break down for the digi! I always got confused!
And yes YOU helped my delinquency of teting at 7dpo lol. I legit asked you to repost your chart to see what it looked like back at 7dpo cuz I KNEW I saw lines on yours!
That nagging eye catchy thing that you just feel is there:thumbup:
Can't wait for your appt!
Has your doc said anything??Knowing how long you tried to get her to keep checking things out for you?

*CB* Geeky fact, but long ago ( 70's I think lol) they put newborns on the floor and their moms around them with other BFing moms. EACH baby made a strong effort to turn toward, and wriggle in direction of their OWN mom!
Their vision is poor right after birth, and their ears need to dry out some, but their sense of smell is good to go!
Not that they could "crawl" but they all turned their head appropriately right or left, and arched their lil backs feet kickin trying to find "that delicious smell" :haha:


AFM almost 1am, officially 8dpo, but just peed, so gonna hold for a fmu wally until 7:30ish- when hubs goes to his last day of work at this school:dance:
Next week he's off for holiday brk, then the following starts his new school!


----------



## Aphy

Dobby, how on earth did you manage to lose your computer in bed? :haha: That progression is looking fantastic!

:hugs: Tex

PL, he definitely knows what he wants, he will even go fetch it himself if he has too :haha:


----------



## Twag

Just wanted to say hi :wave: I have read all 2110 pages and I am a secret stalker of this thread I hope you don't mind :blush: :wacko: I am not TTC or WTT but after being on BnB so long and now not knowing where I belong on here I stumbled across this and have loved following all of your journeys :thumbup:

Huge congratulations to the ladies that have their LO's and those that are preggo and a HUGE congratulations to Dobby and J I hope it is your turn soon :dust:

Anyway I am going to go back into the shadows now as I have nothing to input :shrug: but I will be lurking :blush: :ninja:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hi Twag :wave:

I'm so glad I'm not the only one that thought nail bar was just a bizarre activity for such young children. DH put it on Facebook and most of the responses were 'oh, it's only a bit of fun' (no, it might seem like fun but it is just brainwashing - indoctrinating small children to the vain, narcissistic ways of this f**ked-up world - maybe I'm overthing this now? :rofl: ) and apparently other schools do it too?! They have something on Friday called Golden Time and the children choose an activity for it - they went to the cinema last week. Nail bar is on the list and that's what they've picked.

Gigs, boys participate too. Oh, if it was limited to just girls, I REALLY would kick off about it :haha: Joe wants his nails done orange.

Dobs, that's awesome progression for only 24 hours :happydance:

Mrs G, you're defo not huge - pretty sure I was that size with just the one in there!!

As for other threads, I occasionally have a wander, but I never last long. I can't stand how neurotic people seem to be, fretting about being a day or two out in their cycle, or having absolutely zero clue about how their bodies work, and then in the pregnancy forums it gets even worse! Some girl in second tri yesterday fretting and losing sleep over worrying because two of her family members occasionally get cold sores and the herpes virus can be deadly for newborns. So she's composing a text message to send to everyone putting a blanket ban on people kissing baby's face. Other people were suggesting she should put up notices on the room door etc (how long are they planning on staying in hospital?!) - fair enough, the actual concern might be legit, but talk about overkill - nobody in their right mind is going to kiss a baby with an active cold sore, and she has half a pregnancy and birth to get through first before this even becomes a concern, there's quite a few much bigger issues she could be worrying about :haha: and speaking about people who get the occasional cold sore as if they're lepers is just offensive lol, some perspective, please.

I can't resist replying to these people and then come across as rude, cos y'know, subtle as a brick.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, and those of you plagued by ads, have you tried clearing out your phone's cache and cookies? Erasing the browser history and all the tracking cookies Google puts on there can help. I get ads galore on my computer on BnB but only very occasionally on my phone!


----------



## Flueky88

Ugh poor responses because yesterday was so busy and I can't remember everything.

Tex it's alright I think we have all had a Debbie downer moment. Or more for some, like me. I really hope you don't need testing but I'm glad you have that lined up. Our appt was scheduled in January as well as we didn't want to be depressed about results over holidays.

M&S a nail bar sounds so silly. We never had anything like that. 

Dobby, fab progression. My lil jedi just looked like a peanut shell basically. So I would hold off til your 8 weeks, maybe look a little better. Also, maybe it's my pudgy belly but the couldn't see baby jyst tge sac, using abdominal ultrasound so they did the vaginal option. It felt so weird when she went to check my ovaries. I'm hoping my 11 week scan will be abdominal and baby looks like more of a baby (I think so). Alright gotta get ready for work. Oh but I don't think I'd updated this thread, I did measure as I thought from using O date and heart beat was 151. 

J I hope you get bfp by end of this year. You too tex and still.


----------



## claireybell

J i love geeky facts hehe! Amazing how babies sense of smell leads them to their own Mama's milk! Lol agggggges ago in the 70's! You maje it sound ancient times :haha: im on 2yrs shy of being a 70's baby :) 

Ooh Dobby is you due date 30th July?! This was Nualas aswell.. although she clung on for another 12 days before rearing her gawjus lil face <3. 

Camps im doing good mumma, how are you getting on hun? Riley still lives cuddling Nuala, he keeps saying things like 'when Nualasolder.. blah blah blah' haha bless him! Hows Juliette with sleeping? Hope your getting some good zzzzZ's in at night :)


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Twag! I do believe we have some mutual buddies here on BnB! ;) I'm not really TTC either, but I'm a fan of this thread as well!

I'm still so excited for you Dobby! Stick little bean, STICK! :dust:

Tex- Your turn is coming, I know it....whether it be with or without help. Hey, I needed some help getting pregnant after having my miscarriages. It just wasn't happening. Hang in there, and keep your eyes on the prize!


----------



## gigglebox

Twag, *in my creepy voice* joooiiiin usssss.

Dobs, were those frer both still wet when you took the pic? If so they look nearly identical to my 8 & 9 dpo tests. The difference was quite noticable when they dried. How are they looking now that they're dry? Also, the longer you can wait on the scan, the more you'll be able to see. 

J, agreed on first signal. If we do this thing again, I'll probably just stick to those and spare myself the money of buying frer's....ok, maybe one box for old times sake. 

M&S, i think we all worry about crazy irrational things when we're pregnant so i can't judge. I'm have an irrational fear that if this baby is a boy, it might grow up to be a pedo because my son reminds me of my oldest brother, and this baby would be a second born brother with damn near the same due date as my pedo brother's bday. Crazy, right? I might be slightly traumatized...

Tex, drink some (many) drinks for me this holiday season. I swore last time I'd never be pregnant over the holidays again because I hated being sober around all my crazy relatives, especially while they were drinking. And here I am again...I REALLY miss my egg nog and rum. And yes, there is something special about this Christmas then for your little one! This will be her last one alone to be spoiled all by herself, right? You can take her to all of the holiday events without worrying about feeling too ill/exhausted, and next year you'll be juggling a baby. So embrace it and have fun :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Also...I had a group on here years ago with DS and we moved it to Facebook. I'm not sure what happened but once we moved it, things got catty and people left the group. It started out as I think 8 of us, then dwindled to 4 and the group is basically inactive. I keep in touch with a couple of them but we don't talk like we used to at all.

J, i know hubs went to work...where's the test? :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- sure hope you're right. I would love to have a little one for next Christmas. 

AF is here and being a biotch and my Hubs is being a giant douche. Happy days. We are supposed to be kid free tonight and I don't feel like doing anything fun.... Just watching Big Bang theory on the couch. That's all I wanna do....


----------



## DobbyForever

J she was so busy congratulating and updating me on their new system that she never answered my question about baby aspirin haha. I adore her. I guess the do a phone appointment before 7 weeks then the first prenatal at 7-8. The phone is new to me.

Aphy omg I have anxiety so I misplaced stuff because I don't focus. Throw in all I can think about is being pregnant. I think I probably put it in my work bag by mistake, and I didn't bring it home yesterday. Because I cannot find it anywhere haha

Omg Twag I love you. Seen you around and you are always welcome to pop in. :). Also I feel so famous lol like people enjoy reading our convos like this is the view. Hehe

Ms the only thing I can think is that kids are freaking the eff out in school and don't learn work life balance so they are trying to do something stress free but it sounds like bs to me. It's not the frequency that I get ads it's that they take up the whole page and format oddly so I have to shut down my entire browser on my phone and restart

Awww Fluek little Jedi! Kk ty I want to at least see limb buds. Something about that just gets me going emotionally. I've had successful abdominal scans at 6w but I looove the detail of transvag.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex you should go out. I know you don't want to, but if hubs stops being a fouche (typo but I like it lol f*ing douche)it'll be fun. I agree enjoy the holidays and drink because I agree with Gigs, next year you'all either have your LO or be preggo :hugs:

Gigs the first was wet but the others were dry. They do look much better now though. Just waiting on this am's tests.

CB that is so cute that Riley is planning adventures with his sister!


----------



## Michellebelle

J, lets see some test porn! 

Dobs, sounds like you're already getting pregnancy brain with misplacing your laptop. :haha:

Tex, I'm glad you're feeling a bit more positive. I always get super-depressed towards the end of my cycle when I realize it hasn't worked. If only it were easier to get pregnant! Anytime you need to be sad and vent, I totally get it.

M+S, a nail bar for five year olds seems a little strange. But :shrug:

Who's next up For baby watch? Is it Green and Jez?

Over here, I had a few good sized follicles yesterday. I had two 17s and one 14.5. And then a bunch of smaller ones that won't mature in time. I'm doing more meds and going back on Sat. I hope all three are mature and pop to give us the best chance of getting preggers.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yes J are you testing today again?? ;)


----------



## claireybell

Tex you should totally go out & have some Wine & get your groove on & make use of child freedom for the evening :) Sorry your period got you hun :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Twag!* ( drags you back into the room):haha:
No need to go back to lurk- hell if you breathe, eat, have pets, pick yer nose lol you DEF have things to chat with us about!
This bus is all over the road...:blush: We keep forgetting when it's each of our turn to steer, and kinda veer off here n there ...
HUGE props to you reading allll those pages lol
Then surely you know I'm the oldest:jo: of the board at 43, and have been ttc the longest I *think* at 30 cycles straight BUT *Fern* I think was like 12 years??:shock:
I am also the thread's obsessive pic labeler, mad scientist guinea pig, and hold title for using the most emojis...ever ...cuz I like to be animated:haha:

Anyhow thx for wishing us all well/congrats/luck
But now we wanna know about YOU :friends:
Pullup a chair!

AFM- I took a wally cheapie this morning- went to bed at like 2am, gt up at 5ish to temp, start brkfst- but today is hub's LAST day teaching at his current school where the admin SUX, so had to wait till I chatted long enuff that he was running very late - to ensure he wouldn't pop back in for something lol.
Anyhoo- that means I didn't poas till like 830am so like 6.5 hr hold and omg it was sooo concentrated it was ORANGE :sick:

So the wally has the same verrrry faint line- waiting for it to dry to compare to ystrdy eves dry one- which def has a very faint "purple" line, sooo why not roll the dice on the LAST and only frer I have coveted for 2 months??
I did, it has a lline- but is sooo faint I would think indent IF I hadn't taken it apart at 15 mins, while still mega wet, flipped it over, and there is no indent physically...soo, yea...waiting to get dry pics of that as well.

DH should get paid today YAY so I am gonna tell him I have no tests and need to go to wally, then grab some more cheapies and a frer 3 pk hehe
:shhh: he has NO idea I had *any* nor that I have been testing!


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle fxed all three are ready! That would be excellent!

I'm putting the tests away for a few days. I'll be at my mom's so I can't compulsively test and compare, but I am happy with the progression this morning. I'm not even sure I want to take tests to my mom's at all. So last pic for a while. All the lines from this box dry funny looking but oh well not overthinking it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8186.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, your tests are looking SO good.

J, I saw that your temp went up a bit this morning. Fix it's a good sign!


----------



## JLM73

*MBelle* :happydance: OMG that is awesome news!!! THREE!! I can't wait to see what your next report is, that high temp worried me! Glad the med to prevent O worked:thumbup:

*Twag*Sidenote- I just peeped your siggy and :shock: you sure like pushing the 42 week marke eh?? Must be real comfy in that Ute lol
And secondly, your Izzy has the same Bday as my momma- Vets Day!
Scorpio Love woot woot....tho I pologize for one of My "people" testing you as a parent and being waaay to sneaky :haha: it's just the Scorp way :shrug:
It's also why me and my mom butt heads constantly!:roll:

*Dobaliscious*:happydance::wohoo: Absolutely sweet progression!
Did/Is your doc repeating betas this time?
Obvi you are dooubling or more, but I always am curious what beta correlates with what frer darkness, cuz they are so diff now with curved handle!

Gonna go check my tests- should be dry but honestly still extremely faint whatever I see, so more looking fwd to tomoro and Sun= 9 and 10 dpo.
I got my first faint but def there bfps with surrotwins and DS on 9dpo, but def showed well on 10 dpo:thumbup:

I have the oddest feeling?? Like just an odd overall feeling and ute feels achey here n there. but just diff- not really crampy- just "noticeable", like Hey! I have a uterus in there! lol:rofl: ok I am officially losing my sh*t
Especially given the charting- temp def recovering, but doesn't change the fact we :sex: AFTER O per BBT...but wouldn't be a typical TTC :wacko: month if I didn't grasp at straws eh? hehe


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*...drooool....yer baby.....droool....LOL
Congrats on a Cinnabon-Baby!


----------



## gigglebox

Looks good Dobs!!! It looks just like my 10 dpo frer. I skipped 11 dpo but at 12 the lines about matched. I think it's sticky!


----------



## DobbyForever

Found my laptop! In my work bag in my classroom!

Yay gigs cinny roll


----------



## DobbyForever

Also no betas unless I cramp or bleed and y'all know how not shy I am about faking a cramp to get drawn. I may pop by the lab to do a rest and see if that blood was still on file but they may have yanked it by now


----------



## M&S+Bump

Looking good Dobs :D

It'd be sod's law if you were pregnant this cycle after all that effort the other times and this cycle's dtd once spit and insert J :haha: Eagerly awaiting test pics...


----------



## shaescott

Sorry been reading and not replying. 

DOBS! CONGRATS!!!! That progression looks gorgeous!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, it seems like you just found oit yesterday... How is baby a cinnamon roll already?? 

Michelle, I think you had asked? Jez is due next, with just over 2 weeks to go. And I think then we wait for twin arrival! I believe mrs G had said they won't let her go to 40 weeks (37???).

As for me, milk is in and the leakage is a real thing. Sooo much milk for that little boy. 
Logan still doesn't like to sleep on his own, so he gets to sleep on one of us for now. Avoids a lot of crying and we all get more sleep ;) hopefully at some point we can put him down. His car seat is the only place that works for good naps (had to take him for bloodwork yesterday), as soon as he goes in, he sleeps.
Something to work on.
Incision site is healing well, but still quite sore and tender. But I am keeping the painkillers to a minimum


----------



## JLM73

Still working on a frer pic as i didn't take the pee tip out earlier, and its drying, but sooooo faint whatever is there might not make the upload
Here is the first signal 8dpo wet which also may not make the upload and then the strips for 7 & 8 DPO dry
8dpo a bit darker, uploading one from the phone the others from laptop so if you don't see all 4 pics give it a couple seconds I'm editing the post

*Wet*


*Dry*


----------



## gigglebox

Ikr right PL?! I can't believe in another month I'll be about half way through. 

J, I see it! Hope it continies to darken and STICK!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Gigs- ok may wanna go back and look at my pics- BnB wasn't adding the 4th which I just got to go on the post....and labeled:blush: ...cuz I obsess lol

*M&S* I know riiighht??? Sod's Lawx10! Cuz not only would this single BD - POST O, have a :spermy: that survived the spit in a cup, suck up a syringe, then squirt inside the hot pocket ( with preseed) but on top of that I JUST finally got CLOMID after wanting it for 6 months :rofl:
...Hey if it IS a true BFP and sticky ...I'll take it!


----------



## FutureMrs

Great line progression dobs!!! J I think I see it! I hope everyone else is well! Sorry for the lame response, swamped with work my next day off is December 23rd and I am so exhausted already!


----------



## Twag

J I see that :)

I will do a proper message Monday as i have 2 poorly little people who are keeping me on my toes :(


----------



## JLM73

Sorry for the delayed frer pics, but honestly I think first sig is using either stronger ink, or miu is more reliable!
The frer line is VERY faint, looks pink tho, but I literally had to try every light/window in the house! They were all either too bright= washed out the faint line, outside WAY too bright, and inside lights are ALL weak or super yellow tinged due to the walls being yellowish...ya know old house, old paint, crappy fixtures:roll:
I was painting but hubs and the dogs have splattered every wall I worked so hard on with food, drool, dirt etc, so I told him I refuse to repaint/continue till we move OUT lol.

Anyhoo- hope BnB is kind and the frer makes the upload, I think the 1st pic and Neg show best, the other 3 meh, but after hubby gets home I'll have more frer, and first sig.
I plan to use another 1st sig late tonight when I can sneak away from him, and another fist sig and frer fmu. 
Here I was thinking I would be back at my place 3 days, and test and scrutinize without him knowing and IF I got a real deal, could plan a great surprise for next week when he gets me but NO! Tottttaaallly forgot about you teachers having next week off gahh :dohh:
In emerg med, working holidays is the norm/given most the year, so yea...no way I can test without him knowing!. 
:-k I will likely ask him to come back here Sun night, as his dogs will not fit in his Challenger with my Bullmastiff...aha!
That way he will spend Sunday Night at his place, and not be back till sometime Monday with his dogs :wohoo: That means I can have ALL Sun night AND Mon morn to test/analyze!
:muaha:


----------



## campn

Twag, hello hun! Cute cute kiddos you have!!! 

J, I see it too!!! Fx you pull a Dobby!!! :happydance:

Claire, I'm sleeping more! Jules wakes up twice a night (sometimes once!) so that has been amazing. DH will watch her in the morning after her morning feed and I go back to bed, I turn into this total B when I'm tired so that's why he's been helping :D 

Dobby, they're darkening so fast! Atta gal!!!


----------



## JLM73

Gah it was a resizing hassle for a few kbs, but I uploaded the same pic to CDTP, since they have the options to invert, greyscale and brighten...I see why Shae and Dobs like tweaks lol
anyhoo- gotta do some laundry...hubs will be here in a couple hrs, and NOTHING to eat here either!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=612013

*CB* Awesome getn more sleep! Glad the Bitch switch got DH involved more :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific glad he is doing well and you are healing well it seems.

Campn awesome on more sleep. Yeah I'm a bit of a diva about sleeping. DH will probably be waking up and letting baby BF while I'm knocked out, but who knows lol

Future not off until 12/23?! Holy crap you need a day off before then.

J, I see a really faint line on first signal. I'm not seeing it on frer but those early lines on frer are really think it's harder to see if think. FX for progression and sticky bean this time. You and dobby seem to have had the cruelest time with faint lines.

Michelle, awesome and also I forgot. I want you to get bfp before end of year as well :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to pee and it hurts but I don't want them to suspect anything. This 2.25 hour block with no break is death. My kids go to science so I am kid free in 20m! Four parent conferences after school but pfficially on break after that woooot

Will catch up at home


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- did I mis your post about a getting a scab done? So excited for you and do glad everything is going great!

Gig- time is flying by!! 

Pl- glad milk is coming is better to have too much than not enough. Keep us updated on the c-section healing. 

J- good luck with the lines.


----------



## campn

Pacific, looks like I completely missed your post mama I'm sorry! I was a leaking faucet that first week, hopefully it'll all adjust soon though, J slept on me the first 4 weeks, her colic made her inconsolable! It's hard! Try to catch naps any way you can, let chores pile and don't care! Now you and Logan are the priority! 

Flu, how are you doing hun!??? I think green means your scan!?? :haha: for a minute there I was like what scab!? What did I miss!? :D

Sooo had to share this pic of Ben with his little native Indian hat! (It's on backwards lol) but he looks so cute thought I'd share!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1898.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs if your kids are as clueless as some of our 6th graders then I'm
Sure you're fine. Preggo co worker wore a t shirt the other day that said pregnant hair don't care and kids were still asking if she was really pregnant. She's halfway along and barely starting to show.


----------



## wookie130

Campn- I love Ben's headband! My daughter has a turkey headband they made in preschool, which is adorable. I love all of the little crafts and art projects! You sure have a sweet-looking little boy there.

Dobs- You need to pee when the urge strikes you. Just slap a Depends on it. :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Dobby amazing progression love! Agree, First Signal is amazing. Yay for appointment booking!:happydance: I did the order everything on Amazon for Christmas last year, wont be doing that this year. I really enjoy going and picking gifts out for my kids. It wasn't as fun with Amazon. Strange on timing of BFPs, mine were all spring/summer. Are you telling your mom while visiting?? RECORD IT IF YOU DO!

M&S I agree that a nail bar is weird for that age group. But the kids chose a nail bar?? And I'm with you on the whiney-ness of other threads. I avoid the TTC ones for the most part because I find the "am I pregnant" thread/questions obnoxious. 

J I definitely see something on first signal! Not so much on frer but then you know how I feel about frers:coffee: And we're the same DPO again haha. I think we are syncing:haha: 

Twag, kudos for managing to read the whole thread!

CB love the sibling love :cloud9: I'll have to find a pic I have of DD1 reading to dd2 when she was a newborn 

Gigs facebook is evil like that lol parting groups/friends everywhere. But omg yay for 15 weeks! 

Tex so sorry for AF hon. I really hope you can do testing soon and that its a simple fix.

Michelle yay for good follies!! 

PL glad to hear you're doing well. Don't worry about where he sleeps etc. Right now it's all about everyone getting as much sleep as possible. :sleep:

Campn Ben is such a little cutie!! love his shirt.:thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I was like. I have a scab?? Oh scan!! Haha. I didn't really say much on this forum. Yes I had ultrasound yesterday. Measuring 7week 1 day. I was 7 weeks based on O date so I was on track. Heart beat was 151 so very reassuring to me. I'll try to post pic shortly.

Campn same as above to Greenie. And Ben is such a cutie him and Jules are going to be heart breakers ;)

Texas sorry about AF :(

Dobby you have to pee. You don't need to cause a UTI. I think kids are clueless about those things. Maybe I'm underestimating them.

Still when are you testing??


Okay I'll try to upload picture after this post


----------



## Flueky88

Here's lil jedi :) just a little peanut but I'm so in love:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20161118_164331.jpg
File size: 160.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## StillPraying

Flueky awwwww love ultrasounds! so tiny =) I've been testing everyday. BFNs of course but I'm pretty sure I'm 8dpo today. Also found out my Wondfos are 25 miu.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby!?* i went to two different Walmart's over here to get the clear blue weeks and they are not on the shelf and there's not even a tag for them so apparently there are on recall everywhere I imagine it not just a regional thing :(
Ended up getting a regular clear blue digital with the countdown on it which basically just says pregnant not pregnant do you happen to know what the MIU is on these??
I don't want to open the box to find out in case they restock the weeks I will exchange it


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, awe!!

Campn, thanks. I am happy to hear that this will adjust! My mw saw my boobs this morning, and apparently they have reached level "wow" ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Still thank you. It's amazing how tiny he/she is but has a heart beat. Oh I really like the wondfos. I never got a false positive. Well it's still so early. FX for you.

J, I think those are 50 miu sensitivity. They aren't as sensitive as weeks estimators. So glad I got mine last month. I wonder if it's cause women freak out thinking I should be 4 weeks not 2-3 based off from O date.


----------



## DobbyForever

Freaked out over a test but getting a beta. Basically looked at it before it was done developing and freaked out and emailed my doc/called the advice nurse. By the time I looked at it and realized I am likely flipping out over nothing, she had already ordered serial betas lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I seriously love you. Every time I tested I literally freaked out before the pee even ran over the test!!

Flu- I love your little Jedi. He's so perfect. I'm guessing boy because one of our boys was a HR of 151 early on too. Congrats momma!


Seriously guys I know I need to proof read but I'm going to be real with you. I'm on my phone always and 95% of the time I'm rushing to finish because my phone is dying or I'm running after a dog for something lol so be prepared for more funny mistakes from me. Haha


----------



## Amy101

This chart is different because the &#128070;&#127997;&#128071;&#127997; Are jagged, usually my chart looks like slow steady slips. I never seen pink spotting in the 6 months of TTC... my temp is still up and I'm 13 DPO.... if my temp is still up, I'm testing tomorrow with FRER with FMU!! Thank for the reply!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, when are you getting your betas done?

Cute scan, Flueky!


----------



## JLM73

Quick pm poas post cuz hubby is literally sitting 1ft away, so no way to label these where i see the line. ..8dpo pm just fyi 12 hrs after 1st posted today

Had to sneak n pee, then take these pics in btwn food pics in kitchen lol I take pics of each dinner for my catering file. ..
Anyhow, here they are. .I'm very excited to take fmu frer in a.m., got a 3 pack tonight, and reg cb digi 2 pk, since digi wks is NOWHERE to be found! Grrr
 



Attached Files:







20161118_194602-1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 19









20161118_194549-1.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14









20161118_194407-1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 14









20161118_194047-1.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad you are having betas to ease your mind :) let us know how it goes. Oh and always happy to see line porn.

Greenie thank you. I can't wait to find out boy or girl. I'll be happy either way. Oh and it autocorrected "peanut but" to "peanut butter" earlier. I happened to catch it ;)

J I can't tell on this batch but it may not be as concentrated either :) looking forward to frer.

Amy I think different for each person can be a good thing. I don't get backaches before AF but I did before bfp. I know backache can be a sign of pending AF for others. Please update us tomorrow. FX that temp stats up. Is tomorrow 13dpo? How long is LP usually?

Michelle thank you. I can't wait for next scan when jedi looks more like a baby :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright! Got my laptop so back in business!!! Buckle up ladies.

*J* yay for hubs&#8217; payday and the new assignment after the break! Do you two have any plans? Love the geeky bf fact. I&#8217;m seeing some lines, J. I see it best on the invert and greyscale I really hope this turns into your bfp. Makes a good ttc story :) I think the cb weeks are recalled. CVS, Target, Walgreens, and Walmart aren&#8217;t shelving them. And I tried to just order it off of Amazon and it says currently unavailable so *shrugs* The only way would be to have it shipped from a private seller from like NY, which is like no thanks. I hate it because the same thing happened to me last year so I never got to see a 2 or 3+ but in the grand scheme of things it&#8217;s not the end of the world. I just like to put it in the journal and take a picture with the date. I don&#8217;t think those are very sensitive so I would be hesitant to use it early. Min 25 miu if not 50. I&#8217;ve only ever used Gold Digitals, which are way more sensitive. Just saw your tonight FS and I DEFFO see a line on that last open case pic and I&#8217;m on my comp where I can&#8217;t see s*

*MS* I love you that you go ahead and reply. I try to stop myself. Like just walk away Dobby Just walk away. I also am not a fan of the could I be/ am I threads. Like lady please, I&#8217;m not an hpt. If you had unprotected sex poas and if it says neg poas again in a week. And YES I hate the &#8220;is this a bfp?&#8221; when hello two clear lines not even a squinter. I get mildly irked at bfp announcements in the TWW and the Testing forum. Like there is a forum for that for a reason. They drove me nuuuuuts Like I&#8217;m happy to celebrate with you but not when I&#8217;m sitting here squinting and tweaking. Let me come to you. But I&#8217;m a hypocrite because I post dumb ish all the time.

Lol *Fluek* you did not I just saw your update in your preg group and was like call her out! ;) I also was wondering what a scab was hahaha. Your little jedi is adorable!!!! And I&#8217;d annoy you all with tests. I seriously test a min of 3x a day. I was on the phone with the nurse and she was like, &#8220;Ok, so when was your first positive?&#8230; Mhm and how long ago was the lighter test?&#8230; Ok have you tested in between? &#8230;&#8221; I laughed out loud and was like lady I test 3x a day minimum. She had a good humor and was nice and said if she had as many losses she would be testing every minute of the day as well. But I am down to a handful of FS and two frers. So I&#8217;ll do a FS in the am but I am going to space the frers out so they are 15dpo and 18dpo. I&#8217;m 12 right now. I&#8217;ll probably do the 15dpo when I go in for bloodwork. I like to take a test and then have my blood drawn within the hour to see how the line matches with the beta.

*CB *awww that&#8217;s so crazy that she&#8217;ll be a year old when I&#8217;m due! I sincerely hope not to go over at all. I think it is off a day because looking at temps I still think CD 16 was a possibility which puts me at 8/1, my dad&#8217;s death anniversary =/

*PL* you rock momma. Glad things are healing up nicely and gj being tough and limiting those painkillers! I admire you. Did you get the results from his bloodwork? Was it just routine stuff?

*Future* wtf your next day off isn&#8217;t until 12/23? Please say typo for 11/23

*Campn* that is so sweet that hubs takes the morning shift so you can get some rest, and yay for Jules getting close to making it through the ight! That&#8217;s my biggest worry is that if my baby wasn&#8217;t sleeping through the night and I go back to work, there is no way that I will function. I don&#8217;t know how women do it. Ben is so cute in his hat. Was it shipped in from India? Did he write &#8220;Made in India&#8221; on it? :rofl: lol jk jk I just like effing with people about pc stuff cuz I&#8217;m from SF Bay where we just ooooze pc to the point of vomit. Everyone I meet is like PC Principal from South Park.

*Re the pee situation*, it&#8217;s not the kids I worry about. They knew I had to pee. I held it for 40m from the time it began hurting. I was rocking . They were like dude just go&#8230; but I have a few boys who will go crazy plus legally I cannot leave them unattended. So I would have to call the office to have an adult come watch them. I had no issues with that at my last school (but maybe I did because look how that turned out). I ended up sending them to recess 5 minutes early, parked on half in the cafeteria for hot lunches and the others with a yard duty who was like duuuude just go nbd it&#8217;s two minutes early hahaha. I peed for a full 30 seconds.

*Still *I agree there&#8217;s something fun about taking your kids to the mall to meet Santa and watch their reactions to toys in the store then sneaking back later to buy them. Ah. Childhood, I&#8217;ll record it if you want to watch me get sworn at by everyone in my family and cry. They will not be supportive. My mom will come around and the older of the twins will come around, but my stepdad has no problem icing me out and my younger twin might. My older brother I&#8217;m not sure about. You&#8217;re still early so fxed! And I hate wondfos lol. Sorry Fluek! Those shadowy evaps killed me

*Green* I never proofread. I figure y&#8217;all know what I&#8217;m trying to say hahaha. I&#8217;m just overly sensitive because AF is due tomorrow and today would be the day I start spotting, so I panicked. I am bummed though because I had to go to the lab by my house since it was too late to make it to my usual clinic near my mom&#8217;s, and the lady epic failed to find my vein and she said they don&#8217;t process them in house like my clinic does. So that means I&#8217;ll have to closer to the 24 hour mark than I&#8217;m used to.

*Amy* that sounds really promising! Keeping my FXed!!!

*Michelle* lol I was like walking to through the lobby of the hospital while posting that. And I DEFINITELY do NOT want to birth there. I hate this clinic because it is so huge (feel very much like a number) and it treats a lot of drug and rehab people. Not a judgement, but like I get uneasy around people who are unpredictable like that. Especially since I am pampered by my cushy affluent neighborhood every department fits on three stories with a t shaped hallway (so you walk down the hall and turn left and you are in the pediatrics lobby turn right and you are in the obgyn lobby).

*Re Appointments* I am so annoyed with the advice nurse I spoke to. So I WAS right about not being able to get the flu shot without a gyn's order so stupid b* there. And she booked my prenatal, but the gyn just reminded me it's phone appointment and then they book the prenatal because they have to talk to me first and there's two appointments (one with gyn and one with family planning) and they usually try to book those back to back, so I might not be able to get that done in the same day or they might try to move my appointment. Unamused


----------



## FutureMrs

J I also see it on grey scale! Looking forward to tomorrow's!

Dobby yay for betas!!! There fun anyway! Lol

Awww Fluk look at that sweet little bean!! 

Nope guys I mean 12/23 gah.. luckily I do 8 and a half hour shifts and it 12s but now doing 10s on the weekends! More savings for babies arrival! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Daaaang you go momma! That's a great way to look at it


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sometimes I feel guilty cause I don't respond to everyone. I feel selfish doing that all the time. I never got evap when in 10 minute time limit but I didn't really early test either. I wish I knew when I could have gotten my first positive but oh well. Hey to each their own. Oh that's funny about your conversation with nurse. I only used wondfos daily cause I wanted to prevent any freaking out. I need to test out more hook effect tests as I need to waste some that expire before due date.

Future wow that's insane. I'm lazy, I'm paid per visit if my day falls apart, I've not really cared and just want to get home so I can chill a bit before passing out. Maybe 2nd tri I'll get more visits/day.


----------



## pacificlove

J I see that! Without edit!

Dobs, the testing was for jaundice. His levels at the hospital required follow up, then yesterday's test went up (still in the follow up category but they went down today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo right pl ty I remember you mentioning that. I'm glad today's went down :)

Fluek don't feel guilty. We all have our moments and tbh as much as we talk in this thread it is hard to catch up.


----------



## StillPraying

Bfns for me so having a drink

Will respond later, my phone is dying!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry still but you are still super early so I'm still rooting for you


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I don't remember mentioning it on here :haha: sooo... Really I did? Such a baby brain....

Still, sorry hun, but yeah still early. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

And I am always typing and responding from my phone...


----------



## TexasRider

Yay for drinks! I bought some vodka and mixed it with crystal light so no carbs.... 

Fluek- I don't respond to everyone all at once either hell I am lucky to respond to at least 2 in a post....

Thread moves fast and I don't wanna be the loser that comment about something that was discussed like4 hours ago and the convo has since moved on hahaha

Just got paid today but damn already broke. Pay period fell funny and hubs had a bad week at work so not as much cash from him = broke. It will all hash it's self out though. But I'm a bad worrier and it's got me a little stressed. Thank god I have Christmas money to buy baby girl some presents. One less thing to worry about haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs came across this in my book
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8203.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_8204.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I hear that is amazing! Never done it. Sorry about the money in money out situation. Glad there's still money for presents :)


----------



## claireybell

Awww Flueks look at your lil jelly bean scan piccy hehee lovely mama :)

J omg i can totally see light lines on your last test uploads, cant wait to see your Frer pucs eeee!!! Fx! 

Pacific both of mine were slightly jaundice but just keep feeding him & it disapears! Hope his blood work wasnt too traumatising for you both :hugs: re sleeping, a drive in the car is always guaranteed to get the babes to fall asleep, i did it alot with Riley ha ha! Fantastic your Milk has come in, i had major leakage for ages & kept soaking through my breast pads into my bra - joys! 

Dobby just pee girl Lol!you'll give yourself backpain & a UTI if you hold it too long, its a beast peeing in early pg! 

Hope you enjoying your vodka Texas hehe! 

Stills, your still early testing too hun, give it couple more days :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I heard the same Dobs re hair colour, avoid dyss as the touch scalp & its chemical absorption but highlights/lowlights are ok as it doesnt touch scalp! Uhhh cant wait to get mine done next saturday yay! New hair before crimbo woop!


----------



## TexasRider

Eh we will be fine money wise just feel like we rob Peter to pay Paul so to speak. But we always make it and have at least a little left over so that's something. When tax time comes around we should get some cash back and I will use that to pay down our debt. That will help out lots I bet 

I'm gettin my hair done Wednesday as well. Nothing crazy but it will be nice to have non faded hair for a bit lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex pics when you get it doooone please

Lol idk maybe I am just so nervous from the last bitch boss and having such a late due date. Thankfully my only formal observation is in a week so long before I have to tell her, so as long as I do well it will be fine. Most days I only have to hold it 45m or worst case 1.5 hours but Friday's I don't have any prep from 10-12:15 and I messed up and drank 32 oz between 9:30-11:00. I was just so thirsty


----------



## DobbyForever

Beta came back far earlier than expected! 59! I was 43 on 11dpo and 147 on 13dpo with the twins so I'm happy with the number.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that is awesome!

Cb, that is pretty much what the mw said. Just keep feeding and it'll resolve itself. She would not have sent us for the second test if she didn't have a case from a few weeks on her mind. She had to have a baby flown to the children's hospital on the mainland.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161118_202410.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Aphy

That's impressive Dobs,so happy for you!


----------



## Clover_child

Hey yall!
So i need your guys help. I got my mirena out this month and all sorts of weird stuff has been happening and I dont know if its a little bean or if its all in my head. This is our first month ttc. Ever since ovulation I have had headaches, cankers sores (which i never get), extreme trapped gas or gurgly gut, constipation and loose stools back and forth, heartburn, moody as all get out, ewcm for the past week, pressure in my pelvis (don't know if this is just trapted gas), random bouts of nausea after I eat, burping and a little bit of stomach contents come up, congestion, and hot flashes, and lots of snoring according to my poor DH. Currently right now I am 14 DPO. I took a hpt on DPO12 and it was a bft. 
Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## M&S+Bump

If a test on 12dpo was negative, the options are you're not pregnant or you're testing too early. By 12dpo 80%+ will have a positive result although by no means not all. How are you tracking/confirming ov? The Mirena works by basically using hormones to suppress ovulation, wreck the uterine lining so it is thin and inhospitable for implant and altering the cervical mucus. It usually takes a good while for the body to recover from it, up to a year is totally normal. It might be that this is your body just reacting to hormones normalising again. Test again in a few days.

He's beautiful PL :) milk leakage is good, better too much than too little. It'll calm down in a few weeks usually! 

Mmmm... vodka. It's 10.47am and vodka makes me vomit these days but what I wouldn't do to just go to the pub all afternoon... even though it's something we never did even before children :haha:

Pictures of all these new hair-dos, thank you please. 

Awesome numbers Dobs :) when do you get the next one?

I see a line on the last test J - but I'm not the most reliable judge - I could see lines on a blank piece of paper..

We have two child free nights - just waiting for SIL to come and pick them up (hurry up haha) and just in time, I had the worst sleep ever and DH is coming down with the cold. I think I'm going to drag us out for dinner tonight no matter what.


----------



## DobbyForever

Clover, i agree with MS. Not to be discouraging, but I only had my paragard (the non hormonal alternative to Modena) in for two months and it took several cycles for my lining to recover/7 cycles to fall. But! I am a slow healer. When in your cycle was it taken out? I still Oed because it wasn't hormonal and I shocked my body by pulling it out a few days before so my body did not O for another three weeks. I would have suspected pregnancy due to the long cycle and symptoms, but I temp so I knew I hadn't even Oed yet. Most likely, unless you are temping, you haven't Oed when you think and still have a chance. People do get late bfps, I have never been one. A negative test on 11dpo, for me using frer, has always been a bfn cycle. Fxed for you that you get your bfp soon.

Lol ms I love you. I used to be able to drink allllll day. But now I'm one and done haha. Three on a frisky night. But I love the wanting it just because. Sorry you both aren't feeling well but yay for SIL to the rescue!

Afm 3:30am and i guess the 3am potty breaks are starting and I am starving! But sheer laziness I am not going to get food/I really don't want my body thinking 3am is an acceptable time of day to eat.


----------



## Aphy

Wow,sounds like most of us ladies are giving ourselves a well deserved pampering. I'm going to hairdresser 03 dec for roots touch up and cut. Haven't cut my hair in almost a year so my tips are horribly dry

Clover,I agree with Dobby regarding the options after having mirena removed. You could either be pregnant or else it's your hormones trying to sort itself out. GL!


----------



## gigglebox

So much to read...I used to stay awake at night for about 30-45 minutes on the ipad catching up on whichever sites. Now I'm passing out with the ipad in my lap within 5 minutes of laying down.

To anyone following/curious, my brother got 17 years. I have a lot of feelings about it but none I can discuss publically. I felt so beat down yesterday, I was dealing with this and trying to talk to my two best friends, but somehow politics got mixed in and they both basically attacked me instead of offering any support. Rather not go into that for obvious reasons, but in the end they apologized but I haven't responded to them yet. Then hubs was irritated with me over something stupid, and despite knowing exactly how my day had gone, he chose to bring it up then and got snarky with me over it (it was just that I tend to make comments when I buy yummy food/drink to share and he consumes the majority of it). Again, it was stupid, bad timing, and after I just went to the bathroom and started bawling because it felt like all my allies were mad at me, he apologized and admitted it was a bad time to bring it up because he knew I was in a fragile state. I'm still a little bitter this morning though...

I just said to him "this poor baby", because I feel horrible for all the bad juju I was pumping through my body yesterday...so I was feeling guilt on top of everything. 

Anyway.

Fluek, I'm so excited for you and little jedi! They say once you see the heartbeat you can breathe a bit easier as your m/c risk goes down.

Dobs, great number for your hcg! Can't wait to see where it's at next. You mentioned you took another test but you didn't post. Tisk tisk.

Awwwww PL!!! Keep the baby squee coming! Seriously, I knkw this sounds crazy but it's helping me to see cute boy baby pics. His eyes are beautiful...and those squishy cheeks! Side comment, Des' head was enormous too. I'm not sure he would have made it through the canal, at least not without a large amount of damage. I can't recall his exact measurements but his head circumference was in the 97th percentile! He's always had a big head but in the past year or so his body has mostly caught up. He's never been able to wear child sized head gear, like no hats. In fact he couldn't even wear a knit hat in the hospital because they didn't have any big enough :haha: wondering, do you have polish in you? Hubs and i both do, plus he's got the german and scottish in there, so we joke we just breed 'em big. Even this one is already measuring nearly a week ahead as of the 10 week scan :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry you had a crappy day Gigs. :hugs:

17 years doesn't sound like much for what he did, even with me being used to UK sentences which tend to be a lot shorter. But at least he's locked up and not getting out any time soon.


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, sorry for the blah day. Some days it just seems like nothing goes right, huh? Luckily it's over and hopefully today is really lovely to make up for it.

Dobs, fantastic betas! 

PL, ahhh Logan is just too adorable!

I'm about to get blood drawn and head to the doc to see how my follicles are looking. Fx I still have several good ones!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ok it feels like every time I disappear, I come back to a :bfp: !! I think I'm going to start vanishing more often!! *Congrats Dobs!!* That's fantastic news!! I bet your heart was pounding when that line started to pop up! And you got a + on the digi so early woop! Betas looking great too yay  x

Gigs - woah, just poked my head in and seen your 15 weeks! Erm when did this happen?! I swear everyone else's pregnancies fly by but your own feel like forever! By the end I started adding up all my pregnancies and was like, I have offificaly been pregnant for 27months! Kid- time to vacate! .. how are you feeling? So sorry you had a rough day yesterday, you have so much to look forward to with xmas, and impending newborn squishes! They're the best!! X 

Camps- omg Ben is seriously cute! What a gorgeous boy.. you make beautiful babies! Do you think there will ever be a third? X all though a brother and sister are pretty perfect! X

Flueks- love the scan! So happy for you, must have been amazing seeing baby for the first time! And great news that all your dates seem to be adding up! That :bfp: always seem to have a way of creeping up when you least expect it! Normally when you forget abit ttc, or at least that's how it was for me! X 

J- love that fact about the babies all heading to their own mothers breastmilk! Their instincts even at such a young age are amazing! A doctor told me the other day the reason we started kissing our babies was because we wanted to pick up our children's germs when they were poorly with a cough/cold etc, so we would catch it, and then when we feed them our breast milk the antibodies would help make the baby better, not sure if it's true but I liked it! X 

PL- congrats on a beautiful boy! He is a little darling! Well done Mumma! X

CB- how's things? Are you hibernating like I am? Lol, all I seem to be doing is chucking comfy food in the slow cooker and enjoying this cold weather! I'm really struggling not to drag the tree out! Lol x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Afm- thanks everyone for your messages about Ella, it hasn't happened since, I was so nervous for the first few days after I couldn't enjoy her, thankfully now I'm feeling more relaxed again! She's getting so big so quickly! She turned a month old yesterday, and getting more nosey everyday! Her little eyes are always following me, and she's getting a lot stronger starting to hold her head up! 

We had the pics back from our newborn & family shoot, I'd love to show them to you but just trying to save the £300 to pay for them! Ouch lol, and it's my eldest 5th birthday on the 8th december, the bank of Mumma is running on empty lol 

Sorry please excuse me whilst I spam the page with Ella -
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0846.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0877.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Mummy's girl
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0471.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific so glad his level went down. I'm glad they were making sure. Better safe than sorry. Also, Logan looks so adorable:) I'm sure you are one proud momma.

Tex sorry about money being really tight. I've never heard of mixing crystal light and vodka but that's an ingenious ideal if you like vodka. Tequila or wine for me :) 

Dobby that's a great beta this early on! Also, I went to bed at 11, woke up at 12 and 530 to pee. I'm just glad I fall asleep fast. I wake up every morning around 5 to 530 to pee though.

Clover I third Dobby and M&S. Hormones can get really crazy post birth control. I didn't get regular periods for 6 months. Not sure if it was my body or vitex normalizing it. I would test weekly until period arrives or bfp.

M&S enjoy the children free nights :)

CB thank you. How are you doing? How is Riley and Nuala?

Okay I stink and don't remember most recent page.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs so sorry about your shitastic day. I hope that you can start to heal more with him locked up. I'm sure it's so difficult, I just can't imagine. Glad hubs apologized. I can't believe your friends made it political. I wish people would just chill the f out. Also, I wish we were having cinnamon rolls this morning. Oh and yes I heard the same about mc rates dropping quite a bit after heartbeat. It's relieving to know though.

Keep, so glad Ella hasn't had any more episodes. I love that look in first picture like wth you doing momma! Yes I started thinking I'd never conceive without help. Maybe it relaxed me enough during tww?


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle good luck, hope this cycle works for you :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I fall asleep for 3 hours and there's a whole page lol. That's why I love us.

Pl btw I can remember if I said how handsome Logan is. You posted s second pic and he is just so pinch his cheeks, eat him up dapper.

Gigs, I am so sorry for the shit day. :hugs: my book said that the occasional extra stress day is fine so do not feel bad at all. I have actually never met another baby whose mom stress has affected the kid. My mom straight up lived in a battered women's shelter the 7th month of pregnancy and delivered me in the 8th a few weeks early, so I have anxiety. I actually function better with stress. I think it even alluded to a little coping with stress can be good . I was tired when I read it. In any case, I'm glad he got 17 and will be away from your kids in a way where you're not the bad guy making the decision to keep them away. I am so sorry for your family though. I know it can't be easy. And eff that with hubs! I'd bitch, too! My food fight is we order takeout, and I looove leftovers because we're thai you don't throw away edible food. So we always over order and have enough for one meal after. If he goes home, I take it to work and eat it. If he stays, I leave it for him to set for lunch at his request. Then he never eats it! And then it goes back and we have to throw it away. But re yum food we literally stick it between us, cut a halfway mark, and claim territories. So I get you. I don't post every test because I started with forty and only have 5 left lol
Click here to see your poas request tests on pg 8

Michelle I really hope all three eggs have matured! Fxed keep us updated :)

Have to flip back to see who else I missed brb


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg wth I lost my edit....

So short version Aphy I would just get the all clear from a gyn. There's mixed info out there about doing roots in first tri, but most say it's fine. Pamper time! I had to bail out of nails with my mom because the place we go to isn't ventilated well, and I'm just not in the mood to tell them I'm pregnwnt because they gossip and will tell my mom. So I just said I can't be there that early lol

Keeps hoping no more scares. She is so cute so spam away! I love the pic of the two of you together. My mom is a Christmas baby, so I get it. December babies either get shafted or psrents are shelling out two parties and two presents in that month. Lucky for my mom's parents they don't celebrate Christmas in Thailand. I was there once and was like wtf my heathen family I love you but presents?! Tree?! Food?! But I guess that's like the total antithesis of most Buddhism non materialism if you think about it lol

Afm I have extra money coming to me this paycheck and next. The didn't verify my two years of experience from other districts. I finally got them to do one, so I get that reimbursement this paycheck. They still haven't called the other but that means a second one in December. I want to do the visibility test, same company that does maternit21. I don't want something comprehensive because I get it for free with Kaiser, so paying for it twice is dumb. I'm hoping that because this tests just does the two screens and gender it'll be cheaper. Right now the panorama will run me $350 in cash (but I also get an ultrasound) or $700 by credit. So if it is cheaper than $300 I will go for it. Their lab is much closer, in the town next to my hometown. The panorama gyn is almost an hour away. I'll be on winter break though I think so end of day not a big deal but still.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I also just realized I gave the nurse the wrong lmp and I ovulated early so my appointment will be 8w5 not 8w2.


----------



## Michellebelle

Three eggs mature, so I'm triggering tonight. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Such good news I am so excited!!! So you trigger and that means O in the next days? You bd and then fxed?! Ahhh so excited for your three eggs!! Will you be tested the trigger out?


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes, definitely testing the trigger out. I'm too impatient! 

Doc says I should ovulate Sunday or Monday, so BDing for the next three days. DH better get ready. :)


----------



## Jezika

Eeee so much to catch up on!

As I think I mentioned, I'm also getting my hair cut on Wednesday. Tex, CB, Aphy(?) and anyone else, defo post pics! I'm going short, but after all this talk of highlights being okay, I wish I'd done that too. So expensive, though. I also tip 15-20% so after a cut and highlights it's painful walking out $250-300!!!

Michelle - that's great news! So what's the next step after triggering?

Dobs - great betas... when's the next one? And I'm glad you're coming into a little more money over the holidays. Just think, now you have an excuse to rival your collections of boys' clothes with mini-Dobs clothes.

Keeps - Ella is soooo adorbs. Makes me think of Matilda and wonder what she'll look like. So glad you've not had more scary stuff happen. 

Gigs - sorry about the stressful day you had. It sounds like you were dealing with a LOT. Honestly, I cried and freaked out on a number of occasions over waaaaay less, and then felt so bad for baby. Hormones were all over the place. Interestingly, I've been way more chill in third tri. I think it helps to feel baby moving, like knowing she's there's helps me put life BS into perspective, as well as the excitement of getting to meet her soon. Are you feeling proper movements now? I know you mentioned you'd felt something recently. Oh, and I get SO mad when's DH eats majority of yum foods that I buy for us. We legit argue over cheese and chcocolate. He guzzles them 80% of both and then has the audacity to call ME greedy when I moan about him doing it! Dude, I just want my fair share!!!!

PL - Logan is such a handsome (yes, a handsome; a bit like "the jealous"). I love his eyes! Also, what does his t shirt say on that last pic? It looks like a fun one. And how is it going with sleeping with him on you guys? I feel like we'd end up doing the same, but I worry about smothering her or something. I'm highly anxious about that though, even though from what I heard it's almost impossible to avoid falling asleep with baby on you.

Still - sorry to hear about the bfn, though I do concur it's still early. Fx!

Flueks - I'm jealous of your single pee break. I pee 3-4 times a night. It's ridiculous. Sometimes I'm lucky if it's only twice, but those are times I'm only in bed for 5 hours. I guess it's good practice for BFing...

Campn - way to go for Jules sleeping so well! That's great after such short time, no? Gives me hope, since I've been mentally preparing for never sleeping again.

Sorry for those I forgot, which I know is quite a few... I'm running on 2 x 5 hours' sleep and going by memory.

AFM, my baby shower is tomorrow. Quite excited. I also told midwife about my migraines and they're confident it's not preeclampsia, but I'm glad I checked in with them. BP is definitely normal still and protein looking good. They said I've dropped and Matilda's head is firmly wedged downwards. Otherwise they think she's ROT (kinda sideways but facing front a little and head down?). I'm still not looking forward to exposing everyone to my haemorrhoids and amazon jungle during labour, nor the weirdness of my fibroids when they're all poking out.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the kind words ladies. 

Mich, extra super positive good juju and luck to you!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, no regular movement yet and since the little flutters are so sporadic I'm questioning if that's even what they are. I think they started to become obvious and more regular at about 16 weeks last time so hoping for that. Now I'm getting a weird sensation where my uterus feels like it's hallowed out and stretching...hard to explain.

Hope your shower is really enjoyable! Have you checked the registry to see if you got anything good? And someone's got to be the patient with the weird body quirks :haha: my friend who has a unicornate unterus told me how the doctor performing her c section called in a ton of medical staff and students just to ogle her weird uterus lol


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps she is just so sweet!! 

No ugly babies on this thread! But I am totally biased ;)

Gigs, I have no clue what they said his head measured at... But I do remember one of hubby's first comments was "he's a cone head"... Seriously, a stewie Griffin, not sideways, but back to front ;) it did go away within hours!
For me, it didn't even register that we had a boy until hubby repeated the doctors announcement... I was in my own space even though hubby tried to distract me with conversation during.... :haha:
Just remember, what ever gender you get, it'll be perfect once "it" arrives! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Jez that's how I feel about waxing. I go in and tip 15% cuz she does such a lovely job and remembers my life even though I am only in once every 6 months. But add all the services up and I walk out $130 out for just hair removal lol. That is painful in more ways than one :rofl:

I'm terrified of it being a girl because that's another few hundred on clothes I wouldn't be able to resist spending. My mom bought my cousin a $150 pack n play for her shower, so I can probably expect to smile and cute my way into her buying the crib. I might have to do a combo changer and crib instead of having them separate lol. Mom's intuition is saying girl though. You know how I used to get super excited about boy clothes and the girls clothes made me want to vomit? I'm suddenly finding myself really drawn to that section and the clothes. I also find myself thinking I can't wait for moments like that with my daughter, and it's getting harder to picture a life with a boy.

Matilda dropping means she could come soon? I know I have asked this before lol but pulling out my Jon snow card. eep for your baby shower! 

Mich you go get it girl! I hope hubs slept well last night ;)

Gigs I like that idea of checking the registry. I think I would want to be surprised lol.

Oh and re follow up beta I was going to go in on Monday. I'm on the fence about going first thing in the morning to be closer to 48 hours or at exactly 72 hours. Either way I love the doubling calculator on CTP. I have a 9:45 phone appointment on Monday and then an 11am dentist appointment so I'd either have to go first thing in the am or just wait it out until 5.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think cone head is normal after a long labour PL! Hours stuck in the pelvis and all that.

Jez, midwives and doctors don't give a hoot - it'd need to be something really interesting :haha: Shower tomorrow, how exciting :D

Dobs, how early can you do the blood test? 

Michelle, that means three eggies will pop, right? Eek! FX :D how do you feel about multiples? A friend of ours had frozen embies left over from her first IVF so they put in two for the best chance - her triplets turned one a couple months ago :haha: a singleton and a set of identical twins. She had four under two!

Argh, I forgot what else.

Eyes boggle at these salon prices - I have clippers at home so DH does my hair, but if I didn't it's £5 at the barbers :haha: a proper hair cut is £20 or £25 and waxing runs at £18 for full leg, £5 for eyebrows, £10 for underarms, £15 for bikini, individual prices, package deals are discounted - and that's in a fancy salon :haha: and people think Britain is expensive.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS if you're doing beta, the blood can be detected as early as 2 days after implant. Since they are measuring the exact amount of hcg in your bloodstream, they can pinpoint it down to 1 hcg miu. It's just a matter of the blood being in mom's blood, which takes a day or two. If you do the qualitative (yes or no) that takes longer since most doctors threshold is 25. But the hcg in your blood is usually higher/ easier to detect that urine for reasons idk.

Your friend is a beast! Four under two! Super mom right there.

I had a bf once (hipster, dunno what I was thinking) who used to pay $250 once a month to get his hair styled. He would have to take off work and drive two hours to get to this one person to do his hair. Like so stupid.

PL I second MS I heard cone heads were normal/common. :)

Michelle also curious how you would feel about multiples.

Omfg my dog is such an idiot. She's eating some staples I accidentally dropped on the floor. I think I got them all but ugh that's the last thing I need is a vet visit because she ate a staple >< I thought I had grabbed them all but I guess a small part had broken off. She keeps making faces/ noises like she has some in her mouth but I don't see any. Jk I pulled out like 5 more >< I think that's all of them ugh


----------



## StillPraying

Holy cow I skip the thread for an evening and there's like 3 pages! :shock: so sorry if I miss anyone. 

Gigs I wasn't here for the details of what happened with your brother (you don't have to share or reshare) but I'm sorry you are feeling so sick over his sentencing. Hopefully after some time passes with him locked away you can start to heal. I hate the days when it feels like everyone is against you! Wishing you a lovely weekend:flower:

Dobbles I was going to say I feel girl for you. And I may be biased but I love having girls. Am I right Keeps? :winkwink: I hope your family comes around when you tell them. You think your mom will really cuss you out? 

Keeps such a sweeeet baby girl. :kiss:

PL :rofl: at he's a cone head too funny

Not sure who's baby needed testing for jaundice? Pl? Dd2 had "breastfeeding jaundice" had to have a million blood tests and a liver scan and be put on meds. Not fun.

Michele so excited for you!!! Are you stalked up on tests for testing our trigger to bfp? 

Mad jealous of all of you ladies getting your hair done. Mine is a hot mess but can't spend money on it with holidays and dance recital coming up. Be sure to share photos!

Tex I was drinking cranberry and vodka "high five" lol

AFM I mentioned my dog has bone cancer. Well the friend whom I had given her too is going on vacation for 2 weeks so I get her back today! So happy. Gonna get my doggy fix. 9dpo and bfn.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I meant the screening and gender bloods Dobs.

Girls are awesome. Boys are awesome too but Ella is definitely mummy's little snuggly princess. God knows where she gets the princess bit cos it sure ain't me, but she's so cute. Nat will cuddle if he's tired but Ella will just come up and lie on you for no reason.


----------



## DobbyForever

If I tell her 1-1 it may be better, but the last time i told them I was pregnant I got cursed out by mom and older brother. In a public restaurant. No shits given. I've dropping hints to my mom that I want a baby and it will be happening soon, and she's been dropping them right back that she does not want me having a baby with my partner. My stepdad outright has said he does not support me being a single mom or having the partner be SO. He is the type to be like I want nothing to do with your kid. My mom will come around. My brothers are tough. One wouldn't say to my face what he thought. The other will. He has already said if I want to be a single mom I should wait until I'm 30 because I'm still young and can find a guy who wants kids wholeheartedly. It's going to be a shit storm. Part of why I aways tell my friend first. I need someone who is happy for me.

Still yay for doggy fix! Enjoy the puppy snuggles. 9dpo is still early as you know.


----------



## DobbyForever

M&S+Bump said:


> I meant the screening and gender bloods Dobs.
> 
> Girls are awesome. Boys are awesome too but Ella is definitely mummy's little snuggly princess. God knows where she gets the princess bit cos it sure ain't me, but she's so cute. Nat will cuddle if he's tired but Ella will just come up and lie on you for no reason.

LMFAO ohhh I was wondering. I was thinking you already knew the beta spiel hahaha. The earliest you can get them done is 9 weeks, but most gyns suggest waiting until 10 as sometimes the 9 week come back inconclusive. I left call me back messages for Harmony, Panorama, and the VisibiliT (MaterniT21) people. Otherwise I'll just call back during their business hours. I am off work from 12/23-1/8. So I would love to get an appointment the first week of January (I'll be 10 weeks Jan 1st, give or take two days). So I'll probably request an appointment on Wednesday the 4th to be safe in case I did O Cd 16. The results take about 5-7 days.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry no tests yet ladies, took first sig and frer with fmu, same very very faints but fs *looks* a hair darker, frer :shrug: Still sooo faint it's debatable. ...
Anyway pics later, as i totally mixed up days, packed and all to go back to other house cuz its SUNDAY 
got up early, made sausage biscuits n gravy with extra sausages, eggs, fresh biscuits....m THEN as we are about to eat. ... :huh:
Hubs FINALLY reminds me it's SATURDAY :rofl:
Yea :blush:

On a separate note, i am sooo blessed to have a hubby that is so ttc supportive, I sh*t you not, i sat at the kitchen table WITH hubs, and disassembled allll my hpts, took pics of them, reassemble them and kept scrutinizing and not a word lol :cloud9:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J that's hilarious. I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that! You know my feelings on frer with fmu so if you're seeing something at all that's a good sign. Fxed! I'm glad he is supportive. You deserve it. What are his thoughts on the lines?


----------



## Jezika

J - your hubs is defo such a good sport. Btw I've been meaning to beg you to start a YouTube channel! I'd watch!

Actually, you too Dobs!

And Dobs, I totally agree re: having a girl. I want the relationship I have with my mum. As for crib/change table, we're not getting a change table at all. I just got some simple change mats from amazon and figure we'll just lay them on our bed and change her there. As for telling your fam, sorry if you said, when are you thinking of telling them? I'm sure they will come around, like you said, though it's a shame they can't be on the same page from the get go. They wouldn't question you but keeping it though, right? As for Matilda dropping, I guess it means she's moving into position, though I don't think it's suggestive of any particular timing. I have a feeling I'll be overdue anyway.

M+S - it'a interesting to hear you say DD is more cuddly. I always hear mums of baby boys saying, "but boys are soooooo cuddly," and I always find that odd. I don't know why boys would be cuddlier? Not saying girls should be cuddlier; I'd imagine it just depends on the kid. But I've heard this SO many times as a reason to have boys over girls.

PL - I'm glad the cone disappeared, though i do always find it cute and funny how misshapen babies' heads can be. Such versatile things.

Still - 9DPO! Of my two BFPs, both were still BFNs at 9DPO. And I loooove Wondfos. I know I rave about them all the time... I don't even know if it was you who mentioned using them this time.


----------



## DobbyForever

They have been very vocal in the past about wanting me to not keep any of my pregnancies. I have had to make that choice because of either extreme abusive relationships or my health, and my mom has supported me through that. But the one where I lost my bean to the cyst, my mom was really upset and said she never wants to go through her daughter having to do that again. I briefly considered telling them on Christmas with the 8 almost 9 week ultrasound, but tbh I may wait to 12 weeks. Especially if I get that appointment for bloodwork the first week of Jan. I'd like to be able to say I'm expecting a ___ when I tell them/people. I might ask my mom to spend some time with me and tell her before I tell everyone else.

Re changing table I agree they are overrated lol. We've always just changed babies on people's beds or whatever flat surface was closest :rofl: If I keep the baby in my room, then I won't. But if I go ahead and place baby in its own room I would want one simply to take up space hahaha. Which is stupid. But I'm stupid like that. hahaha The problem with the rooms is I have two other rooms. One is right across the hall and the more ideal room, BUT it shares a wall with the shitty rental unit who never rents to nice people/ has construction AND it has attic access and every scary movie ever says no baby nursery in the room with the closet attic access hahaha. The other shares a wall with my super quiet neighbor, but it closer to the top of the stairs and a few steps further.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't know why they say that Jez. Joe was independent from very early on and now just pushes you away or wriggles off lol - he'll be wiping kisses away just shortly :haha:

Nat is definitely more affectionate, he was a very clingy baby and defo still snuggles when he's tired, upset or under the weather. He's the only one out of the three that's ever tried to wangle his way into our bed to sleep with any excuse.

Ella though is on a different level - maybe we encourage it because she started off being cuddlier and it's just went from there, who knows. But if you sit down next to her, she snuggles in immediately. Hangs on to your legs and puts her arms up for a cuddle. Comes and lies down on you. Very cute.

Changing tables are defo over-rated. I didn't even use a mat unless it was a stinky nappy or I was out somewhere. We all just change babies on our knee lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, and people find it hard to resist a baby even if they arrived in less than ideal circumstances, hopefully family will come round Dobs :) Even if they give you a hard time initially!


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, cone heads are normal so to speak especially for babies that sat low like that for a while.

Jez, hope you have fun at the shower! 
My midwives highly encourage cosleeping, everyone gets better sleep. Last night I actually got a couple of 2-3 hour stretches of sleep between feeds. I was also able to put him down on the mattress and keep him between my arms and logan stayed asleep. Starting to win here ;) my sleep has changed, I no longer turn with him in my arms...
I think I just felt very discouraged at the hospital, especially the first night.. they kept waking me up for things every hour (blood pressure, temping, meds etc) or Logan did.

Now, we are waiting for mil to show up. I hate when ppl announce they are coming, but don't give you a time


----------



## StillPraying

Okay with dd1 I didn't want or need change table. With dd2, we had a house with no carpet and trying to change her on a mat on the floor was impossible what with dogs/cat/toddler. So after one pee incident on the couch (with a change mat) dh said no more and I bought a change table. Loved having the shelves for diapers and stuff too. So I think it depends on your situation/location.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm fine with multiples, as long as it doesn't compromise the health of anyone! (Though if it was multiples, I'd hope for just twins. The thought of more is a bit terrifying!) But if I get pregnant, I doubt it will be multiples. I've had multiple mature follicles before that either haven't turned into any pregnancy or have just been a single on a scan.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, in your case, I think the longer you can wait to break the news, the better. Heck, with Ozzy, I didn't break that to my family until I was around 15 weeks along, and by then, I was more than showing and everything, seeking as my first child was only 8 months old. Look, even though your family may not support you NOW, once Baby Dobs arrives, I promise you they will let bygones be bygones. 

Hmmm. Girls vs. Boys. I have one of each, and both are pretty amazing. I would say that they are worlds apart in personality, temperament, energy levels, etc., but those are MY kids, and you're gonna love any ol' baby no matter pink or blue.

I had the MaterniT21 screening, but it was because I was over 35, and it was encouraged. It took about 8 or 9 days for the results. Can anyone do them upon request now? If so, that's awesome!

Changing tables. Used with baby #1, as she was cloth diapered, and the darned thing was great for storage. I never once changed baby #2 on the thing, and we 86'ed it by the time he was 4 months old or something. Lol! Baby #2 is not quite potty-trained yet, come to think of it. Huh. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are lovely :). I guess part of me is enjoying it so much I don't want to risk spoiling it. Haha. I'll tell them eventually. When I come over for thanksgiving with a 3 month old! :rofl: jk but only slightly haha

Thanks for the input re changing table. I agree overrated but nice when you have one. I babysat for a couple and they had a playpen with a changer downstairs but an actual changing table upstairs. The shelves and drawers and changing standing up were nice.

Wookie I can't get it through Kaiser because of my age/no family history so try as I might they said no. The test has to be ordered by a gyn, snd the companies get a lot of patients from Kaiser calling. They refer you to a private gyn in your area and if they are willing to accept as a patient for the one test they'll do it. It's an easy couple hundred lol you do a scan draw some blood don't have to deal with the aftermath.

Michelle not gonna lie i'd love to see another set of twins


----------



## DobbyForever

J, walmart online will still ship/sell the weeks estimator. Free shipping as well. I'm going to forgo it though because the fastest it could get here is 11/28, and by that time I won't be at my mom's anymore/ I'd be way post the point for a 2-3. Not worth the $15 for me.


----------



## Breeaa

RE changing tables, I didn't have one with my first two and was fine. I don't have one this time either but I do have a changing mat set up on top of my dresser. It's proving very useful. That's the only place I change her. My abdomen muscles weren't as strong before this pregnancy so when I lean down my back kills me trying to get back up. Having it up higher so I don't have to lean over is so much easier. I can also just sit on the bed with a mat too and I'm fine but having everything in one place is much more convenient and less back breaking. Lol 

Dobs, love your food ticker! 

Jez, yay for baby dropping!!!! 

Babe woke up. She has her second half of first set of shots yesterday so she's really cranky. Got to run.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Quick selfish update before friendsgiving (thanksgiving with our friends which I'm SO excited for) we went on a hospital tour today even though DH and I got one with our parents of multiples class we wanted our moms to go since there's a big chance one of them might be taking me to the hospital since DH works in the Bay Area, about 2 hours away (near Dobby!) anyway, while we're there u get super dizzy and hot and clammy. Just NOT good. So DH makes me go to triage which was a big mistake because they won't just take your blood pressure. You have to be monitored for 20 minutes. Well guess what when you have two babies in there they don't exactly stay still for 20 minutes. After 3-4 attempts a doc came in and just did an ultrasound to double check. Both were great (still breach) and my blood pressure was just a little low. So doc changed my dosage. But then the doc said "ya those babies aren't turning. Sorry about that" so just one more person saying I'm having a c-section lol AND THEN I'm gettin up and feel kinda wet 'down there' and I figure it was sweat.... I was really hot lol so I wipe with the towel they had and it was yellowish. DH asked if I peed myself :( which I didn't it was just discharge but kinda weird. So I asked, they said it was normal. But I've had a ton of discharge since. I feel like it's not normal. But I'm not having contractions or anything...soooo... I guess it's all good. And off to eat turkey I go.


----------



## StillPraying

Mrs g sorry you got stuck in triage forever but good your meds got adjusted accordingly. I had gushes like that with dd2 so I think it's probably okay but if you still feel it's not normal tomorrow definitely call in. Enjoy friendsgiving!

Dobbles my Walmart here does not have cb weeks on shelf either. Maybe they are phasing them out? 

Pl glad you're getting more sleep. I loved Co sleeping!

Brea sorry little one had to have shots, that's never fun.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh yes. Here's my 9dpo bfns. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20161119_144418.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 12









20161119_144348.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JLM73

*STILL??* I stopped baking my hubs surprise cake for this post lol
WHAT am I seeing at the marks??


----------



## gigglebox

Oooo i agree, dobs or J should totes to a video blog. I'd definitely watch (well, I'd tune in to dobs to losten to her princess voice). Or dobs maybe a podcast?

J, waiting for your tests...

Still, i'll pm you on the charges re: my bro. You can respon on this thread or pm, whatever, just don't repeat on here what i tell you please :) 

Green i'm surprised they didn't just double check to make sure it wasn't amniotic fluid :-k hope it stops...sounds...unpleasant lol. Enjoy friendsgiving!


----------



## gigglebox

Darn J, my line eye is failing this time...not seeing anything :(


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs those are my tests she edited. Lol 

J i can see those in person just can't tell if there is color hahaha you stopped the cake process?!


----------



## DobbyForever

I lost my reply because my mom came home and I had walked away from my computer with this tab still open. I WAS LIKE NOOOOO FFFUUUUUUDDDDGE close it close it close it and panicked and quit the browser hahahah

Bree ty for the input. I'm leaning towards just getting a changing mat to go on a dresser. Also booo for shots. They stink but I guess a necessary evil.

Green I saw bay area and I instantly perked up haha. I was like she's so close and yet so far! Haha. Sorry about the dizzy spell and that the triage people kept you so long. Not gonna lie, I was kind of hoping it was pee. Urine makes me laugh. Like from the WTE movie haha. "Janice, I peed myself.... like a LOT." "What's this liquid? ... on my butt. I peed myself! Cuz I'm pregnant!" :rofl: I love that scene. Hf with your friends! I never did a friendsgiving. I was always like PEACE B*ES! I'm going to Solana Beach with my family!

Still and J I have to look on my phone. I didn't realize blurred vision was a sign of early pregnancy, and it would explain why my vision has tanked the last week. I was actually about to book an eye appointment.

Gigs/everyone you are too funny with this Disney princess thing. I did that record your voice over disney scenes and I HATED it. I like the way my voice sounds in my head but when I hear it on tape gag. It's so high pitched. Hahaha. I'll think about it. I have to do some research and see what people talk about. I definitely want to do a old wives tale video when I'm further along. I can probably do a first prenatal video, have to ask my doc if it's ok to film the screen.

Had a nice chat with my irl friend who knows. She's so supportive. Exactly what I need. It's her birthday and we're going to Petroglyph in Los Gatos, and I told her I'm going to paint something for the baby's nursery and she was like if you want to tell people they would all be supportive and not tell. So I may something on it. But idk. It's just so early. They are people I could lean on if something goes wrong. I'll sit on it.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigsey re your bro, thanks for sharing with me. I have 2 brothers (that I know) and I can't imagine. I'm glad the process is over now at least.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs tell as many as you want. Support is so needed when. You're prego. Especially if you occasionally turn into a basket case lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Still something is catching my eye on the ic


----------



## JLM73

:roll:
Sorry ladies, my poor 2.5 yr old Galaxy phone battery is dying a slow death lol
Literally takes HOURS to charge up like 25% wtf...
Anyway...I am not doing any more frers today/tomor, but will do one Monday
:-k debating fmu or not, as I feel if I wait till SMU ( for me that's like 3-5 pm :rofl:) then I will have more hcg IF it's even then, but on the same note- AF is due Tues anyway, so Monday fmu should def show something more on a frer if what I see is anything at all :roll:

So over frers in general aas a brand since curved handle. And the commercials Irk me so! "the only one with a curved handle, to fit your hand, and a 50% wider tip, so you won't miss!"
:saywhat: Be-otch ...everyone holds straight handle tests JUST fine, F* your curve:brat: And WHYYY are you pissing on yer hand ANYway???
LOL...ok...totally happens...but that's why I DIP them...hell I have taken first sigs on the DL in bathrooms and thought fuuu***KK...forgot I need a CUP to sip the dropper in!?!...:shhh: have TOTALLY peed INTO that small white foil wrapper to use the dropper= pee on hands :rofl:
I think I actually PEED on like 2 stick in my life, like 15 yrs ago and immed noticed "splash factor eww" so I'm a dipper for life...unless I'm peeing in a foil pouch:blush:

*Jez/Gigs* thx re: youtube channel- totally been planning to do one, but waiting till after tax refund to get a good camera- hubs lost his gah:dohh:

I have a few vids recorded of me singing with intermitten silly commentary lol
I would link one, but it's on the laptop I used before hubs bought me this one, and MUCH like Dobs, can't recall my youtube password...so yea...there's that...
I will likely base mine on general, me n hubs daily fiascos, and me cooking- also a fiasco usually tho they end well lol.
Funny story- we were out Alll day- bank store etc - oh creepy twilight zone - to be cont. story to follow.- anyway- finally get home starved...I start working on a salad, while hubs goes to add cheese to our frozen pizza ( I always add extra) - I kept saying I got it- but he wanted to help ...fine... I look over JUST in time to see him sprinkling shredded Colby Jack on the pizza with precision form - like Niiiice...:huh:
he totally forgot to take the plastic wrap off the pizza and was just cheesing the hell outta it :rofl:
He realized after a few secs!


----------



## JLM73

Oh and waiting on phone to get over 20% so I can use flash, dark in here...

*Still* YES stopped mid surprise Coconut Cake for hubs to mark n post your "bfn" pics lol I swear I see something like on Dobs early on!


----------



## DobbyForever

I get piss on my hand whether I am peeing on it or in a cup :rofl: and the wide tip makes the pee splatter everywhere!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I hope she doesn't see this/get mad lol because I don't mean it to be mean but I have a gutter mind. There's a user luvspnk and I know she means loves pink but the first time I saw it I read love spunk (aka man juice) lol and now I can't unsee that


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I thought it was luv spank so don't feel bad. 

OMG J I have totally peed in a foil for first signal lmao


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, tell your wife to stop making you splatter pee everywhere! Easiest solution  also, that was what I read too :blush: 

Still, thanks...it was definitely a huge shock to our family. When the investigation started, he jjst told us he had a CP addicition, so we were all supportive (not that we were ok with it, but just trying to be understanding) thinking he was going to get possession charges, some probation, and maybe some time in jail. Then his actual arrest/charge happened and we were blown away, like "how can this get worse?" And then that last bit of info came to light and I was just like nope. Can't support this guy anymore. And since I was the only one personally affected, my family has been in denial and tiptoe-ing around the subject regarding me. it's just a very difficult situation, but no one knows how to navigate this, right? 

Ahh didn't realize that was your test!

J, tisk tisk! Aren't you supposed to be keeping hubby healthy? No surprise cake next time!

Dobs...i would not tell your fam as a surprise, especially on xmas, in case their response isn't favorable. Maybe tell your mom first with the disclaimer that you have news, and although it's complicated you are extremely happy and hope she can share in your joy before judging. Or maybe tell her Juno style, where you word vomit that you're pregnant but immediately tell her your plans for baby and how you're going to be an amazing mom and maybe how you're going to decorate the nursery haha


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe it's supposed to be "loves punk"?


----------



## DobbyForever

In a foil?


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - I'd totally get a change table if I had extra rooms, because of the extra storage too. If it turns out you can afford it (or, I'm hoping, your fam and friends end up wanting to shower mini Dobs with endless gifts), definitely do it! What's Petroglyphs btw? Some painting place? And I was wondering, will your family expect you to drink over the holidays? I think it's a good call not telling them till you know gender, if you can wait. It would surely be so real for them by then. Are you going to tell SO (former SO?) by then? I can't remember what you said now, sorry! And I also read it as love spunk (and strangely thought nothing of it) till you pointed it out.

Green - I totally get the yellow gushy discharge from time to time, today included. It's quite watery and it's a LOT. Midwife says it's fine. Been months now. Hope you're feeling better btw?

Still - I didn't want to get your hopes up and say I might've seen a line, till J et al., confirmed it... so I still say 9DPO is nothing. Let's talk at 11DPO.

J - I always add extra cheese on pizza too! And extra herbs, onions, tomatoes and other bits. Love that sh*t. I'd probably give the plastic packaging a miss though. Oh, that reminds me of the horrific time I accidentally baked a pizza with the polystyrene base still attached. Couldn't eat the damn thing due to fear of toxins. Quite a low point, let me tell you.

PL - I'm totally down with co-sleeping, though we have a little in-bed bassinet thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I love you I just saw that and changed it hahaha <3 

I may pull a Juno. And definitely thinking I will tell mom first for back up. My brother wants to move in so I don't know when but I would need to forewarn him. I'm a bit torn. Since I found out I don't want him living with us. I'm prettt sure bad things happened to me as a kid but I don't remember when/who/if it happened. But he also shows signs of something having happened, and you know what they say about research and repeating it. I also worry having him around. Honestly, he's a bad example/doesn't make good life choices. The upside is he is very cleanly and an insomniac who would agree to help with feedings at night. He used to bottle feed my foster kitten every two hours at night so I could sleep. The downside is if I tell him no he might go into depression. Ughhhhidycykclhcyi

Jez petro is a ceramics painting place. You pay for the piece and they supply the paints and fire it for you. They are also chill and let parties bring wine and snacks no charge. My family will expect me to drink but will appreciate me not. I can just say my therapist said stop drinking totaling and they won't ask questions


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am for the change table if you have the room and need storage. 

G, glad things are good with the twins. Having just gone through a csection.... It's not that bad ;) plus now a days you'll most likely be able to have a vaginal delivery with following babies. 
Recovery: keep up with pain meds (not catch up) especially the first few days and have hubby do all the lifting.


----------



## JLM73

Ok 100% real story to follow ...entering ...The Twilight Zone...like Rod Serling...NOT Bella ...

Sooo, you all knowwww I am sooo the Queen Insomniac...but any time I sleep- I mean even a catnap...I DREAM like instant- vivid, I am therrrrre!
I love my dreams...so as a kiddo, and few times an adult I see similar things to my dreams a la deja vu...

So last week while at MY house, I dreamt one of my crazy dreams...
I often dream places over and over, so when I start the dream, I recognize th place from prev dreams and know OH SH*T...this is the horror dream ,...oh this is the place with the farm animals.. blah blah...
Weird, I know....don't judge me :haha:

....Grrr hubs is like a big kid...first had to HIDE the cake ingreds from him AND chase him away in store...NOW he will NOT stop going in the damn kitchen where it's cooling to frost and apply toasted coconut grrr...

ok, back to dream- soo, dream starts...hmmm, where am I :huh:
Night time (bad sign in my dreams) ...I am in a field...but lots of big oaks, no lights, but lit house in distance, and a barn...I go to the house- filled with guys ...maybe 6?? I walk in- they look at me, keep talking, watching tv etc...odd...I start walking thru the house thinking what is this about...then thru a window, I see a car come off the main road and pull up to the house, guys bail out lights still on...guys from inside bust outside creaming/yellling...I am like what the hell??
I watch from inside, guys from the car start SHOOTING all the guys from the house, who are running back in, and around the outside:shock:

I DUCK AND RUN... back to the dark field, and into the barn, then up to the 2nd floor loft of the barn! I look out the loft opening and watch as the car dudes search to make sure they have killed all house dudes:shock:
I keep hiding in the barn as they approach, but then I can see blue lights coming from way down the road, and hear sirens...They haul ass in the car..cops chase- other cops stay at the house.
I race down to the cops, and tell them what I saw....then creep across the street to join a gathering crowd...End pt 1...

Dream continues- BRIGHT daylight...I am inside a workshop with my realtor checking it out, as it is big, and she thinkk it may work as a small roadside store/dog kenneling biz etc...
I lean out the huge slider window- like the drive thru type- and look about 30 ft ahead to a busy 2 lane road, and down I see where cars have pulled in, up to the window, and back out from the prev biz. COOL!
I look left, 2 pump mom and pop gas station- good to draw biz for me, look right, country road...1 house in the distance...1 in front of me...nice and peaceful!
I turn to her and say this will WORK! People can pull right in from the road or gas station, and right out! Where's the house ??
She smiles, I trun and go out the workshop....Beautiful day ...Huge grandfather oaks...
...:huh:...:shock: I KNOWWW this house!!! Old country house...few steps up to the huge front porch, pale yellow cream color!!! OMG ! THIS is the house that had all those murders !!( I was telling her) Then I said that's why it hasn't sold! I bet we can get it at a good price!!
She agreed. Then I turn and see thee same barn I hid inside, and past that a fence, then acreage, but no idea how much....End dream.

I promised I would draw this place it was sooo perfect a layout for the cooking biz store, and the dogs, and growiing my peppers!Well I never did as I had a VERY busy day with DS...about 1 am that night I finally said F- it...I gotta draw it as I am forgetting the layout..
Sketched it see attachment...
 



Attached Files:







Dream Drawing.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

J that dream lol I feel like I should be listening to it while watching a stick figure cartoon version while you narrate lol


----------



## JLM73

Ok....so today...I told hubs how I used to get off work years ago at the fire dept and drive for hourrrs with a big cup of coffee down EVERY side country road and dirt road I could find to see if land was for sale by owner, or an older home with land etc.

I mentioned it this morning to hubs, who said sure...

forgot about it till mannny hours later after the bank and errands...and last sec...then I told him it needed to be near the interstsate due to DS's school hours/visits etc.

He turned down a street...nah too suburb...next one...nah houses too close together... third street ...much better...houses like and acre or 2 apart, curving road, def more country, but only 2 miles from the interstate...stopped at 2 duplexes on the same property...roughly 50ft apart, curved driveway...1 for rent, realtor sign on the 2nd...nah... cool for having tenants but not what we need...kept driving and as I look from my phone in the mirror passing the house, I see 1 had a porch...cool...
kept driving down the S curve road...more big properties, nice set ups, but nothing for sale...

So coming back I see the house porch better and said that's a nice porch for rocking lol, and hubby said get the # off the sign, but nah don't need 2 duplexs- he said mom can live in 1 and I glared at him lol

He pulled in and I look left...House...Yellow cream color...steps leading up to a big covered porch...

Look right...Wait...that's no duplex...that's a WORKSHOP!
I start telling him about my dream, and start getting excited...appears the property is for sale or rent!

We race around looking and it has a huge workshop with a U shaped covered drive thru...and a set or tire tracks going from the main roas next to the property and fence!!!!
We look in the house and it is beautiful!! Totally renovated, wood floors, modern kitchen baths, 3 bedrms 2 baths, granite counters!!
I was like a kid on christmas! Then I kept going over the dream, snapping pics, HUGE lot, and on a LAKE but needs trees cut to have access/view...OMG you all have no idea how freaky...then I am like This is IT!! This is what I sawww!!!
It is just missing the gas station and the barn I hid in!!
( hubs thought the workshop may have been close but it's just 1 story, no loft..)
After 20 mins of OMG photographing I get the pic of the sign, and start to email my realtor for info with my phone almost dead, and then...





I look waaay back...behind the 3 oal trees ( see my drawing...eery) and I see a yellow cream bluilding...not part of this property...
It's a barn...2 stories tall, with a loft, and top opening...
:shock::shock::shock:

WT actual F*CK!?!?

You have noooo idea how cool/cray cray and excited I am!
I didn't even know it was lakefront due to overgrowth blocking the view!
AND ...it was built in 1925!!! I loooove old houses!!! ( with modern insides :rofl:

Realtor sent me the MLS info, waiting for the selling realtor to discuss poss lease to buy, so we can get hubs place empty!
I'm tired of re-doing paint etc after dogs paw everything up,or lean their dirty selves against freshly painted walls!
Wish us luck! Not cheap, and still small- tho twice the size of Hub's place- but would be soooo worth it!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm confused is the realtor stuff still part of the dream or is that irl lol


----------



## JLM73

OK finally going to sort this am's hpts's tho not much diff from 8dpo...I am totally out of FS tests :(, if I don't have time to stop in the a.m., won't have a test till later in the day due to DS visit, and nosey momma :roll:
Saving the frers for every other day till AF due Tues.
back in a bit!

NO realtor is REAL!! I found the house today LMAO! SAME color SAME property layout but barn belongs to neighbor!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo well fxed it all works out with the house!!!

And fxed when you get your tests 

I can't fight off sleep anymore so night night


----------



## Jezika

I'm guessing the second part is real life? if so, that is freaky AS. And what of the murder!?

Also, I like the dramatic intermission...

ETA: I just saw realness confirmed.


----------



## JLM73

LOL Yes Pt 2 was today- all real...no murder there I'm aware of BUT hubs was curious and found where a NEIGHBOR on the same street murdered his bro- shot him and then called the cops trying to say self defense but was busted ( SAME street just past the S curve!:shock:)
THEN when dude was in jail, someone felt safe enuff to tell about a 13 y/o girl he killed for "disrespecting him"... They went to the prison to ask hi he said SURE I'll show you where we buried her- but he said the dead bro strangled her with a garrote then he and bro ( supposedly) burried hr in back of their property...later he dug her back up and was pulled her teeth from the skull, one by one, but couldn't find her bottom jaw in the grave :shock: eeeeek
yep..news story said they did indeed find the toothless skull with , and jaw WITH teeth, and body- so no murder there but apparently like 16 years ago...same street few blocks away ....freaky sh*t all around!

marking pics....back hurting gah


----------



## StillPraying

Guess no vodka cranberry tonight?
 



Attached Files:







20161119_203038.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 39


----------



## JLM73

ok finallllly posting todays frer and first sig progression ....ignore tonight's 9dpo (9P) I scraped it trying to get some dirt off the test :roll:
It's also not as long a hold - 9A=fmu def darker than 8dpo tests, and the 9dpo pm this eve...
Frer...meh...ya know- I "see" a line, and it looks pink, but not much darker than ystrdy...
***just a note, I was OVER trying to fight the flash and the glare off the frer plastic front, so I flipped the strips over to take the pics, so today's frer is on the botto, but looks lik a 6 since I had to flip it over:roll:
 



Attached Files:







9dpoNov1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 17









9dpoNov2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11









9dpoNov3.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JLM73

:dance:MUUUUHAHAHAHA *STILL*!!!!!! OMG I was riiiight!!!:bunny:
I knewwww I saw a line!!!! Worth stopping the cake!!!!
Comgrats [email protected]!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Lol I freaked when I saw it and dropped it like 6 times. Really hoping it's not a mean wondfo trick.

As for yours, I hate frer and have no faith in them so there's that. However I totally see it on the other test (fs?) Especially your fmu one.


----------



## Breeaa

StillPraying said:


> Guess no vodka cranberry tonight?

:happydance: omg!! Congrats still!!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Fx it's there tomorrow with fmu!


----------



## Jezika

STILL, I BLOODY WELL KNEW IT, I SWEAR. And I'm telling you, those Wondfos are reliable. Aaand that's a bloody great line for so early!

J, why you hate Wondfos?!?! But also, you know what I think of 9DPO testing. I spit in its face.


----------



## Jezika

Oh J, that is a really disturbing murder story.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez we can't all have self control, that would not be fun. Lol wondfos never lied to me before, but they do have a is something there? Haze on them no matter what.


----------



## Flueky88

J that's freaky. I don't think I could live there, but if you like it and feel comfortable that's great. Still so early J I hate how bnb degrades pic quality.

Still that's a bfp. Congrats momma.


----------



## StillPraying

Wait J I'm confused, I thought the murder part was just in your dream?!


----------



## Jezika

Still, oh don't get me wrong, I tested at 9DPO too, I just spit in the face of 9DPO BFNs. And I know what you mean about Wondfo line-eye. I remember looking at a test once for what must have cumulatively been literally hours on end. It was maddening!!!


----------



## Jezika

Oh and I think the shooting murder thing was in J's dream, but the murder of the 13-year-old did happen, just in the same neighbourhood rather than in that same house J saw (from what I understand).


----------



## StillPraying

I actually think wondfos gave me perma-line eye but then maybe that also could be from testing at like....oh idk 4dpo? :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

No judgment here, my love. Unless maybe you told me you test straight after BDing. But I bet there is someone who HAS done that.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh I totally did that one time. It was like 2 days after I lost my vcard....didn't know much back then haha.


----------



## JLM73

Sooo....it's after 1am....guess what me and hubs have been doin for over an hour???
...inventory:rofl:
Yea...oh and pics for you lady shooters. ..look at the size of this ammo:shock: zombie apocalypse man lol
And yes....that's our sexy bed....rumpled sheets blankets....and ammo lol. ..
Disregard that huge gun on the top of pic. ..it lives on the bed at night lol
 



Attached Files:







20161120_011257-1-1.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4









20161120_011447-1_60.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jezika

Eek, I am so not used to seeing real people with guns.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- congrats!!!


J- oh that's nothing. We have soooo much. What's that for a 223? You should see the 7mm we have. Insanely large.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I don't hate wondfos?? lol I've never used them, but would!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:hugs: Hope today is much much better!

*Camps* belated OMG How HANDSOME Ben is!! All your wee ones have your eyes mama!

*Keep* ahhhhh what a beautiful lil lovebug! SHe is so fair haired too!

*Pacific* eeeee he looks so alert! And I think his highly squeezable cheeks make the cone effect an after thought- he is tooo cute!

*MrsG* Hope you feel better now!

Michele :wohoo: Yaya fir 3! sooo excited for you!


----------



## Jezika

J, apologies for the wild accusation of Wondfo-hate. For some reason I thought you'd said you didn't like them. I will ask, though, why don't you order some?

Can anyone tell me why I've suddenly started snoring?!


----------



## claireybell

Its pg Rhinitis Jez, i never snore but when pg i did, all blood vessels up nose get enlarged acc to my midwife & you get stuffy etc.. i was disgusted when my SO said i started snorning hahaa as i never do! Oh unless i have an actual bad Cold! 

Omg theres toooo many pages to catch up on, ive been falling asleep trying to read & reply :sleep: 

Just want to say sorry you had a stinky day yesterday Gigs with court/bro etc. :hugs: dealing with the s**t & grief it causes only gets easier with time i guess xx


----------



## claireybell

Jez 2 wks left arhhhhh!!! Anytime now my lovely ;)


----------



## Fern81

Aaawww congrats Still!! Stick please baby!!!! <3 I absolutely love seeing new bfps and always get so excited for the mommies :) especially ltttc or ttc after a loss mommies.

J- yep insomnia leads to crazy dreaming, I recently learned that it's because we insomniacs wake up so frequently, we don't always go through the normal stages of changing brain waves (from theta to alpha) but rather wake up abruptly, closer to REM sleep and thus remember our dreams better & they feel more "real" if that makes sense. Same reason as why pregnant women suddenly feel as though they're having more vivid dreams, apparently they're just experiencing the same dream/wake cycles as a chronic insomniac because of the frequent night-time peeing and waking! I found it so interesting. My dream life is insane and often leaves me feeling exhausted upon waking. 

Changing tables: I'm SO not spending an extra few thousand on that. I will pack a nappy caddy on my bedside table and change him on the bed.

Boys vs girls cuddliness- my sister's daughter hates cuddling; of her identical twin boys one is super cuddly and is always hugging & kissing and lying on someone's lap while the other one runs away when you want to pick him up and struggles to get away if he's held. Thus I personally think it's all to do with personality and not much with gender. (Hoping my son is a cuddler!!)


----------



## FutureMrs

Still Congrats Lady!!! Cant wait to see todays test!!

Gigs I hope today is better for you sweetie!!

Everyone else, sorry I am currently a zombie and really regretting picking up all these 6AM weekend shifts. We had a huge snow storm this weekend too to make matters worse, almost 20 CM, i feel like its to early for that crap all ready! I did have a lovely date with my hubby last night though, I am cheesing big time but I just adore that man.

Someone mentioned cloth diapers, I am debating doing it due to the cost efficiency, what was your experience like!


----------



## Aphy

Wow, missed 8 pages overnight! That's why I love this group! I know I have already forgotten half of what I read but what I do remember I will put:

Still,definitely no cranberry and vodka for you!!! You are prego!!!congratulations!

J,that nightmare sounds so vivid and terrifying and then to see it the next day?wow!!' But sounds like you have found your dream home,I really hope the realtor gets it all sorted


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez cuz baby is a pumpkin now buaha so you must snore! Jk but what camp said sounds legit hehe I have always snores but people say I have cute snores ^.^

J that's some creepy a* shit lol. Are when the zombie apocalypse hits I'' heading to you and Green kthx

Still I knew I saw something!!! I am so excited for line porn! And to be close in gestation. 

Future awww for date night! Love it! Sorry about the snow. I never understood the appeal of snow. Sure it is pretty and fun to play in, but the driving and the shoveling and the car getting too cold to work. Noooo ty

Fern, i agree. Both my brother and I were cuddly until my dad died and then we were like nope don't touch me anymore. My brothers were super cuddly ahhhh the feels. Until they date! When they date the cuddles stop!!! I was like wtf that's cool I only changed your diapers a*holes (we swear a lot in my house lol) but lol.

And I flipped out because I forgot you meant rands and I was like wth is it made out of elephant tusk and lion's mane fur?! A changer would run an extra few hundred for ones I like, but I got an unforeseen $400 bill yesterday so now I'' like a*es that was nursery money! r_r


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :hugs: the "bff's" apologized yesterday and asked if we could start over and just discuss the brother thing...I'm like, you guys have made it clear you're pissed and judging me, why on earth would you think I feel comfortable talking to you right now about something so personal? I did not respond, don't know when/if I will. 

But enough about me...

STILLLLLLLL OMG THAT IS A VERY NICE BFP!!!!!!!!!! And SO cool you and Dobs will be true bump buddies! Who was it that said dobs was starting the next wave of bfp's?

J, i see it on the 9dpo am text best :thumbup: fx! And sooo crazy about your dream. The house sounds lovely. That's quite disturbing about the girl though :( glad she was brought to justice though.

Fern that's very interesting about the dreams, and makes so much sense especially since I have insomniac sleep tendencies. 

Also, I have that blasted pregnancy stuffy nose bullshit and it's annoying af, especially to wake up with a sore throat because you have to breathe through you mouth as you sleep. Grrrrr


----------



## TexasRider

Still! That is so awesome! Looks like no more vodka for you for a while! 

Don't worry I will pick up your slack haha. 

J- super creepy but awesome at the same time. Hope it works out so you can move!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Still! Wooooooo! Happy dance! I can't wait to see you and J's morning tests. 

J, what a freaky dream! And then to see that house in real life. Crazy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I am glad they responded and apologized. Politics are always hard but this election definitely stirred up a lot in people. I honestly didn't support either candidate and educated myself enough to know Trump was going to win and why, but even just explaining it to people they get so angry. I saw a video that summed it up perfectly. It's some British tv personality going on a vent about it. Spot on. Try not to take it personally. You have us to talk to in the meantime.

Sorry about the stuffy nose :(. I have a sore throat as well but that's from turning the heater off, leaving the window open (my dogs had that wet dog smell going for them), and being a mouth breather at night lol

TBH I had a dream that Still and I took our kids to the Wild Animal Park together and they were just a week in age apart the night I got my bfp. My spidey sense was like she's pregnant! But I didn't want to say anything in case I was wrong but buaha I'm right!


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh, and I wanted to add... wondfos are great and SO cheap. I think it works out to 50 cents a test or something crazy like that! I've used them since starting a TTC, cause otherwise I would have spent waaaay too much money on tests. I order mine from Amazon and then don't feel guilty about testing early or spending so many testing out the trigger shot.


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely best bang for your buck. I got my 50opks and 20hpts for like $20 then free two day shipping since it qualified for prime. I literally tested every time I peed and felt zero guilt lol


----------



## StillPraying

Well first signal was bfn and opk was positive at 10dpo so maybe I shoulda drank the vodka lol but thank you to all of the well wishers. 

Jez it's dobs who's a wondfo hater due to the hazy lines in early testing haha

Dobbles coolest dream ever! I hope youre right.No more line porn from you?

Gigs glad they apologized but definitely wait till you aren't stinging from the incident to respond.

Fern I wouldn't spend that much either lol. The one I bought was secondhand for 45.00. With Luke I had my eye on a 20.00 one from Ikea:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Line open coming right now Still ;). TBH I am not happy with the 12-14dpo progression. I used a 1.5 HR smu (just couldn't hold it anymore/was thirsty) for today. Compared to Fs fmu and frer 3hour evening hold (always my best hcg levels). Let's just say I am very happy to be doing a follow up beta tomorrow. It's darker but not as much as I want and I'll check again when they are really dry. The frer line did show up before the control and that didn't happen two days ago but idk. Unamused

Still my first sig wasn't positive until the evening. There is a clear, pick, thick, in the right spot line on that wondfo. Opks pick up lh AND hcg so if it is positive then it could be picking up your hcg so chin up
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8256.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8254.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I think your progression looks fabulous!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty it looks better now that the tests are dry. I updated the pics but idk maybe because the 10 to 12 was such a huge change that 12 to 14 didn't seem as big shrugs we'lol see tomorrow


----------



## StillPraying

I see a huge difference. My Dr told me never to read to much into how fast the tests darken because there are too many factors affecting them. it's not like blood that gives you a definite number with no factors affecting it. As long as they are getting darker and not getting lighter or staying super light I think k you're good :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I also see a huge difference and think they look great! Try not to worry to much, easier said then done of course!


----------



## DobbyForever

I am loving my new rack though :wohoo: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8258.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao me too :shock:


----------



## M&S+Bump

With that sort of progression Dobs I'd be really surprised if this was a chemical. Really surprised.

Still, first signal are like 50miu, no? That other one was so clear. Stick to the same kind :haha:

Future, I cloth nappied, mostly - three at once at one point. Unfortunately Nat was so allergic to everything that I couldn't find a washing powder that didn't bring him out in a horrendous rash so it fizzled out because I had to get sposies for him, Joe only had one at night and it was just getting a hassle to do such a mixture. Not to mention my DH always defaulted to sposies if there were any in the house, it was so annoying. I still have them all so think I'll give it another go this time round, might as well. It works out cheaper as long as you limit your stash to just what you need and don't go mad buying pretty ones (like I did) :haha: There's a cloth nappy forum on here I think. I'm also thinking of investing in some cloth san pro (probably in conjunction with a moon cup) for after pregnancy - when my periods were few and far between it didn't seem worth it but they have been a lot more regular this past year or two.

I have the stuffy nose thing too and constant sneezing. My nose keeps bleeding because of it and it's gettimg beyond a joke now :( 

I think you guys were pretty screwed either way with the election. It still confuses me that out of all the educated, brilliant people in the US, it somehow got narrowed down to that pair! Wtf? Trump just spoke whatever the spit brought into his mouth (ie whatever people wanted to hear) as we say and racism and any kind of hate-mongering is an absolute deal breaker for me but I'm glad I didn't have to make any choices! I think it's a sign of the times - the Brexit vote over here was exactly the same kind of protest vote. People want change. 

My newest coffee delivery arrived today. I was so excited for apple strudel coffee but sadly it just tasted like coffee with a faint hint of biscuit (cookie?) no cinnamon or apple to be detected. The pods are super-pretty though and look nice on the counter so I forgive it.

We were going to put up Christmas decs this weekend ready for the kids coming back tomorrow but been too lazy.

I weighed myself :hissy: Stupid lol. I've put on over 15lb already, oops.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed it's all a sign people want change. I think South Park really hit the nail on the head. We have become so obsessed with PC culture that left/liberal mentality has actually become dangerously close minded to other opinions. People felt unheard/unable to think what they want. Idk. Honestly our president doesn't have allll that much power. I live in SF, bluer than blue. Nothing is going to change lol. Except maybe Obamacare goes away and my healthcare premium goes down

Sorry your coffee didn't meet expectations :(. I just stick to my pete'a French roast, Brazilian, or Big Bang. I drink it black like my souuuuul


Also it's not thanksgiving yet lol put the Christmas stuff awaaaaay
Ms I mean that's like <1/week. Aren't you supposed to put on 25-40?


----------



## StillPraying

Please. I beg of you. No politics.


----------



## DobbyForever

Good catch I get into it. Usually I get my politics fix with SO

It's creepy quiet in target lol there's like 5 shoppers here


----------



## FutureMrs

Still lol. I think your politics are fascinating to us non Americans.

M&S are you finding out babies gender? Our anatomy scan is Dec 7th and I am having gender anxiety! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhh future that's right around the corner!!!!

Was out buying cables to surprise my parents who don't understand an hd tv with hd cable receiver needs an hdmi not component cable and was rewarded with finding this giants onesie for $2 on super sale! Also rebought the book because my dog chewed up the one I bought for the twins
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8260.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_8262.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FutureMrs

I know I am kind of freaking out a bit lol, I feel like we've identified with baby as a boy and will be really disappointed if he or she isn't. It almost makes me not want to find out. Ahhh I love that Dr. Seuss book!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

We don't have Thanksgiving here therefore that statement is meaningless to meeee :D Christmas is in full swing right after Halloween in the shops. 

Politics is fascinating. I don't understand the US system at all lol. I barely understand it here, and disagree with most of it - the whole notion of royalty and the House of Lords and such-like is ridiculous to me. To be able to have a say in the laws just because of what family you happened to be born into without ever having to do anything to qualify just seems so wrong. At least Trump was actually elected, rightly or wrongly, which is more than the leaders of the UK can currently say for themselves (apart from Scotland) 

I never understood what Obamacare is - I thought it was supposed to be a social healthcare thing but from what I've heard, it seems to have just ended up more expensive for everyone? Which kinda defeats the whole concept..

We're not finding out gender this time - it's actually really nice to not have to think about it at all :D our scan is the 9th! I had such strong gender preference/disappointment before, I never even realised at the time how much stress it brought to the pregnancy. And this time, I genuinely couldn't care less :D (I think it's a boy though)

25 to 40lb in the whole pregnancy, yes. Majority in the third tri. So if I'm already half way there then I'm on target for 60+ &#128561; That's what I gained with Nat and man, it was hard to get back down...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Might be better to find out Future, at least that way you have time to get used to whichever it is, before baby is here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Quick rant then bbl to respond for real

I have been lied to! I did an experiment where I left the component cables in and the hdmi in and paused the channel. It looks the effing same!!!! r_r


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, your progression looks great!

Still, I agree use the same brand as before! The one you used this morning probably has a much higher threshold for picking up HCG. You're pregnant. :)

I want to put up Christmas stuff! I try to wait until after thanksgiving to even start listening to Christmas music, but I've definitely been guilty of listening to Christmas tunes this past week. Oops.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I feel so untechy, I don't know the meaning of any of those words Dobs.

Michelle, one of our artists has Micheal Buble's Christmas album on her iPod. All year round. It was a bit surreal during the summer :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Okay quick post on way to church. 

Ms our system is just as wack and if you really dig into it it's not much different than having royalty. Obama care really only helped people who does not have a job or barely made anything. It screwed everyone else. Especially small business owners!

Will read rest and post later. Here's wondfo on like an hour hold + coffee.
 



Attached Files:







20161120_101530.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## StillPraying

*don't ugh.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol touché ms we'all pretend I said the 25 days til Christmas hasn't started. But I get you, it's so fun! House of Lords sounds epic though lol. Politics so using a spoiler

Spoiler
Our system is interesting but yes it is nice to vote cuz taxation without representation don't fly over here! My SO showed me this great video about why voting never ends up working though. Obamacare means everyone has health insurance but what people don't realize is that those of us who pay for healthcare end up paying more so people who can't afford it don't have to pay. So basically I now pay almost 3x as much for health insurance so my unemployed baby factory didn't graduate high school cousin can sit on her ass and laugh about she gets Obamacare for free so it doesn't matter how many kids she has. One of rob Peter to save Paul but Peter doesn't have extra money to spare so Peter gets pissed the eff off at the government and elects Trumps to get rid of it lol. So many people heard get rid of OC and were like done deal here's my vote. Why past the post democracy does not work https://youtu.be/s7tWHJfhiyo


----------



## DobbyForever

Still there is a line!!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I have a friend in Minnesota who runs a cafe - all his employees get healthcare (workers comp? might be remembering wrong) but him and his wife have had no healthcare of any kind for a year now because they can't afford Obamacare OR their insurance premiums.

And there's definitely a line on that there stick :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Carmine and invert filter. Deffo line! You better say thank you when you go to church! ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8266.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_8265.JPG
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_8264.JPG
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

What MS that's bull like not cool I thought the whole point was for everyone to afford it idk I actually have never voted :rofl: I always forget to mail in my ballot


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao dobby I had dh read your spoiler and he wants me to screenshot it to post on his instagram lol :rofl: 

I felt so relieved when I saw that line. Gonna take another after church so hopefully longer hold will help but I am drinking coffee....so....lol thanks dobbles for editing for me!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I'm glad he found it amusing :)

Definitely take another! And np I have the free photoshop app on my phone so I literally just clicked the filter and hit save haha no real editing needed on that line


----------



## JLM73

Gahhhh:growlmad:
Mom and Hubs are pissin me off today! It has been FOUR straight hours of them talking over me, not answering things I repeat at higher and higher volumes till the point of WHISTLING to them like dogs for them to actually look acknowledge I am in the damn car/room and THEN I get :huh: What?...
OMFG:hissy: 
I am soooo ready to leave both their asses sitting here together and just go sit in a coffee shop with a nice Chai Latte and a magazine!!!
WT actual fu*k???

Mom always talks over everyone but hubs is in rare F-ing form with the hubby hearing today- and I'm sure it's bcuz I chewed his ass out earlier!

I decided to make a stop at my dad's cemetary and let him see it as it is GORGEOUS andd very peaceful- with a winding stream, large old oaks, a gorgeous tribute area to military , a Garden of innocence for Angel Babies :cry:, and lots of gazebos and benches under trees to sit in...also a huge Mouseoleum ( totally had to just look up what order the vowels were lol)

So we are not even 1 min into walking to my father's "boulder" ( I'll explain in a sec) and I'm trying to point out the layout of the grounds to hubs, and WHAT do I hear from hubs direction while his phone is in his hands???
F*cking POKEMON GO!!:saywhat: :growlmad:!!!!! OMFG! I was like Really???!!
And he says :huh: What?...
I said DON'T do that here! That is disrespectful! They even had to place signs at all the cemetaries here to stop ppl looking for Pokemon, while ppl are visiting lost relatives, and friends!
He friggin KNOWS this as like 5 months ago- when we actually played the damn game- he KEPT wanting to go in diff cemetaries and I was like ummm NOOOO! We are not playing a damn game amidst mourning ppl having funerals!!!!

Fastfwd to today, when he hasn't even PLAYED the damn game in 3 months!! You decide TODAY?? The first time I have been to my father's grave in like 6 months, and want to take you... there THAT is the time to renew interest in the F-ing game>?>?

I literally tried to be stern but nice, and he kept making excuses ( it's for DS, I'm just looking blah blah):ignore: And I tried to grab the phone away, but he was too fast and said OK OK I'll put it away! And he put the ph in his pocket....

5 mins later....*BLING*....5 mins later *whoosh*....So again I am like REALLY???
WHYYY is it still on??? So he goes to take the phone out, as we are passing a Soldier memorial, and instead of turning it OFF, starts silencing it:growlmad::hissy:
I was like SERIOUSLY!!! Turn the damn game OFF!
He kept smiling and saying I ammmm...but not doing it so I greabbed the phone again, and when he snatched it too, it broke the flap that covers the screen ( picture a Kindle cover.. . open like a book cover to use, close the flap like a book cover ) 
It fell to the ground ( the flap from the phone cae) and HEEE got mad at MEEE:saywhat:

I could not give 2 sh*ts ! How friggin RUDE and disrespectful, considering where you ARE but the F-ing rudeness to my mother, my dad, and MEEEE!

He's moping hours later like a kid now...I care NOT!
To top it off lines on SMU at 1330 ( yea ...cuz no one does ANYthing but me- feeding dog, getn lunch ready for DS, getn OUR lunch, getn DS packed to go to his Dad, taking the dog for a wlk to Poop...) NOTHING!
So him and mom can literally :finger:
I'm over them BOTH today...
SMU first sig verrrry faint line still, not darker...got 3 this morning.
Frer fmu was that squinter line thing again...pics later since I am charging my really crap battery in phone, no $ for another and DS killed it....


----------



## DobbyForever

J I am in full support of you going to get a latte. I thought my mom was bad with Pokemon Go. Like we'll go out somewhere as a family and she's ignoring us on her phone. Or at the dining table at restaurants if they had a pokestop that is lured. But Pokemon Go-ing while you are going to visit's your wife's dad's grave... not a good call there, dude. The phone breaking a bit/ falling is totally his karma. Sorry that the lines aren't darkening just yet. :( And that you don't have money for the charger. If it helps I spent $40 on cables that didn't help but I already took them out of the bag so I can't return them. Or can I?


----------



## DobbyForever

Eep excited! Just found a 2 pack of weeks estimators unexpired, unopened for $10 with free shipping guaranteed to be here on or before Saturday. The seller has over 2,000 reviews with a 99.7% approval rating. I'm hoping it gets here sooner rather than later. I would like to get a 2-3 before a 3+. I have only ordered one other thing off of ebay and it was a Nidoking pokemon card back when I was like 10 hahaha. I'll be 4w6 on Saturday and but it'd be 10 days from the 1-2


----------



## StillPraying

J omg I'd murder your dh. How absolutely insensitive and disrespectful!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still less type more testing hahahaha


----------



## StillPraying

Dh decided we needed to eat at Buffalo Wild wings so now I'm holding it thru lunch.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mmm BWW. Who I wouldn't punch in the face for some mozzarella sticks and chicken wings.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* thx! And SURE you can return them! just reseal the pkg with stick glue/elmers as needed! I return ANY crappy stuff and just tell them when I opened the pkg it was broken , and tell them SOMEONE must have returned a broken item, and they don't say sh*t - especially Wally lol.
:blush: I may or may not have been privy to using ONE stick from a frer 3 pack and perfectly resealing such said plastic wrapper:blush:

Hey the next person can return it again :rofl: ...I claim extreme LTTTC stress lol that was like a year ago!

*Jez* I never have time to wait for wondfos! I get 10miu ones here but from Like NY or closer in 2 days, last time I ordered from them from UK wondfos got here TEN days later!! wtf was supposed to be 5 days! That was Amazon too!
Also I legit had NOOO $$ to spend- wally cheapies are just 88cent ea, so I scrape change from wherever lol
Today was bottom of purse and cup holder in car= $3.50=3 tests :thumbup:

*Fern* Yay another boy! Balancing the thread hehe. Thos I tottttallly think *Dobs* my prev Team Blue buddy is having a :pink:GURRRLY! And she is gonna be soooo in LOVE with her!:winkwink:
VERY cool facts about chronic insomniacs! Makes total sense!
I too feel utterly exhausted after some all night dreams! Like I seriously was physically doing all that running around!

OK J's weird Paranormall experience 2- so while at the cemetary, I was explaining to DS why there is a section od babies who dies - called the Garden of Innocence...
I kept it upbeat and said- well some were not strong enuff, and some were sick, but now they are Angels and they get to play together!
ALL the small graves and markers ( like 60) had toys, and dolls, and cars on them and MOST of all, the front row had PinWheels! Sooo...DS looked a little confused and a bit like "gotta GO!" lol so I told him - don't walk over them, or take their toys, but yoou can say Hi:hi: ...They can see you, but you can't see them...

(* For the record, I am not a religious person, and abhor modern organized religion and all the glitz, financial crap and contradictions- BUT- I am spiritual in the way I believe there are powers greater than Us, and that we Don't understand how/why everything works- NOR do I feel the NEED to know, explain it, nor name it)

He was like Cool, and it was still and beautiful, and peaceful- then DS said "Hiiii"...."Hiiii Angel kids...." And A gust of wind came from NoWhere and ALLLL 5 pinwheels started spinning FULL speed like mad!!:wohoo:
It was so frickin cool! I told DS seeee! they are saying Hi back!
Then he laughed, when the pinwheels stopped...all quiet again, so I said "say Hi again"...and DS did, and nothing, then he said HIIIIII! really loud and waved and WHOOOOOSH! another gust and pinwheel spinning and whirring like mad for the next 3 minutes!!!:wohoo: we both laughed!!! I told him the Angel Babies were saying Hi again, and playing with their toys...we carried on, and saw the Olllld part of the cemetary from the 1800's ! Some sooooo faded there's nothing on them!
30 mins later, when we got to the car, I thought Darn it! I should have filmed that!
I literally left mom, DH, and DS in the car and said BRB...I speed walked to the far rear of the cemetary and it's windy as F!
I start to video the pinwheels, which are spinning like mad, AND turning on their STICKS in the ground!! and explain what happened before, and they STOP! Like dead stop...not slowww, just STOP...I even said ok, they stopped, that's really weird! on the vid lol.
So I ask them to spin again for like a min, and finally whooosh they are going like mad again! as I end the vid, and walk away, they slowed, then stopped
Was a very cool experience!


----------



## shaescott

Wow a lot has happened I see!

A bit late, but on changing tables, I always planned on using the top of a dresser. 

Jez I can't believe you're due so soon, I remember when you first joined the thread when your first cycle was :bfn:

Still, I saw the line that you thought was bfn haha! Stick bean stick!

Dobs I forget if you've told SO yet or not? I know you're waiting to family but can't remember if that includes SO. Or are you still planning to leave him?

AFM weird thing, BDing with SO last night and we did it for like 2 minutes and then decided to move to the shower for some fun (don't worry he didn't finish in 2 min lol that would suck) and when he pulled out of me he picked off a little chunk of CM and the base of his equipment was WHITE and COVERED in creamy CM like wtf? Normally it's just arousal fluid that ends up on him, but not today! Idk what was up, I figure maybe I just have extra creamy cuz I'm post O? Idk. Haven't been tracking it at all.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Chicken wings... mmmm. 

I would defo return something that wasn't as described. 

Aw bless the angel babies playing.

Only 10 days to arrive from the UK is nothing J - the Amazon 'delivery estimate' is just that - you can safely ignore the date it gives you unless said item is by courier (UPS/DHL) I send stuff to the US all the time, and 2-3 weeks is the average - it can take 6+ weeks.

Can't believe you've only ever bought two things on eBay Dobs. How does one live without eBay? :rofl: It's where I started my business, long long ago. I've been buying and selling on eBay for 15 years - back in the days before Paypal, when you had to send a cheque in the post to pay :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg *J* you are so sneaky! I love it! The seller does offer returns at their expense if you are unsatisfied and it is protected with the money back guarantee from Ebay so I'm not too worried. The seller also posted pics instead of just using one from the internet, and I tend to trust that.

Also I love hate that supernatural coincedence s* like it's cool but also like NO THANKS. My mom, last time I was preggo, told me that when we visit my grandmother that I have to announce when I walk in that my baby is not theirs and they cannot take my baby's mortal vessel because there are so many dead spirits hanging around in there. Like geez wtf thanks for freaking me the eff out, Mom. It's not like I don't constantly hear, "J--- (yeah I won't even spell the name) wants to be born" all the time from that stupid movie about the twins and the Jewish demon and ugh where's the salt?!

I'm going to lose my s* with a girl. Like lose it hardcore. But with SO looking more and more likely to be out of the picture, that's one less person to please with a boy. And my mom is so grandchild starved so won't care at this point. I think I can safely say a girl would be a lovely addition. She's just going to be dressed like a boy for a while hahaha. Well, idk. I may take pity on my cousin's baby and give him all the clothes I bought. He's due 12/18.

Speaking of remember how I was like b* didn't know (even though she wanted to get knocked up and said she wasn't using any protection PP on purpose) and so she smoked all the way up to the day of her positive hpt? And her mom still smokes around her even though she quit? She had her appointment the other day and guess whose baby is measuring really small lengthwise for his due date? r_r Gl kid. Gl

*Shae* I have not told him. Based on how he's been lately I can predict what he is going to say, and I'm not in the mood to hear it. And I figure wait until we've figured out if we want to be together. We were going to wait until after my little family holiday/ he does this important thing for work so we are both in a more relaxed place. We talk daily for a little bit, but he mostly just studies and I just enjoy my family time.

My mom is so cute. They left overnight to go to SF, and she was like oh no! Are you going to be ok? There's pizza in the fridge. Are you sure you'll be ok all by yourself? I was like mom... I'm 27 with a car, cell phone, and credit card/ have been left alone here loads of times as a teen. I'm sure I'll be fine lol


----------



## DobbyForever

MS 6 weeks?! Crazy talk. Easier to fly over there and pick it up yourself! lol

Lol idk. I just go to the store and buy it. I like instant gratification. I hate waiting for things to be processed and shipped. Plus, I can only ship things to my mom's house which has always been a 15-30m drive away as an adult/ with work hours like not worth it. I'll just go to Target. Lol. I have used PayPal to pay for cosplay outfits my designer friend does for me. But that's about it


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* That could easily be from HIM, I've dtd many times- diff guys in my life ( *insert lady from Game of Thrones- SHAME *ding ding* SHAME *ding ding* :haha:)
Anyway, guy's semen can be chuny globs, but after a cpl mins of heat/room temp, it liquifies...actually natures way of having some :spermy: in a "pod" so they can not swim until it liquifies :thumbup:

Changing tables- I NEVER actually bought one nor saw the need HUGE house, or small townhouse lol. nearly ALL decent baby bags come with a thin changing pad, and I use THAT, EVERYWHERE even at home!
super easy! Can wipe it or wash it, but even super poops and rolling babies, I NEVER had a prob. Use it on the floor usually, or bed, but also couch, hell at the mall, those changing tables are damn hard! so there too ( not to mention SOME women do not put anything on there while changing their kid:shock::sick:

I haven't even used cribs other than DD...and converted her to pack n play shortly after SOoooo much easier!- you can break it down for travel in <1minute, easy carry bag, sets up in <1 min, ANYWHERE- houses, driveway, beach!!, and the kind I get HAVE a part that flips over the top to MAKE a changing table, then flips down so NO extra space taken!
Oh and they have diaperholder/wipes holder hanging on side as well!
And LOVE LOVE LOVE the bassinet feature! It's a piece that covers the WHOLE top like a moses basket you can use the first several months, then remove when baby is more mobile, so it's deep like a crib/playpen!
Soooo easy for an all in one but space saving I had this one ( but in green/brown jungle animal print- kept it so I can reuse it! Unisex)
 



Attached Files:







packnplay.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaescott

Lol *J* he hadn't finished, I thought I specified that. It was when he pulled out so we could move to the shower. So it couldn't have been semen. Definitely me. Besides, I'm pretty used to his semen, and it's always clear and liquidy.


----------



## claireybell

Omg omg if id of carried on trying to read this morning i wouldve seen Stills BFP ARhhhh! Congrats my lovely yay!!! You & Dobby will have matchig due dates hehe :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae omg I missed that first of all omg I did think noooo he finished in 2 mins?! But then I kept reading haha no idea on that one. I haven't seen that before

J I did always wonder why the need for cribs with those all in one pack n plays. I just like the aesthetic/ability to convert to a bed in the future with cribs


----------



## M&S+Bump

That looks super handy J.

I regularly order stuff from China that can take 3 months to come :haha: There's not that many things I need like, yesterday, and I'm fairly good at planning ahead for buying stuff.

I'm watching the Freddy Mercury story :( so sad, such a waste.


----------



## StillPraying

Ms I've NEVER bought anything on ebay. 

J do you not have amazon prime?

Dobbles your mom will defo come around I think. No one can resist a cute prego lol are you dreading your talk with so or more like meh at this point? If you decide to be done will you still tell him about baby or no?


----------



## DobbyForever

I would tell him to tell him. But idk. I feel meh probably because I know where the conversation will go. I'm just still in my happy bubble.

Designated survivor is getting so real lol if this black dude gets murdered i'll be sad


----------



## StillPraying

Or never tell him dobs and it would be like a movie scene where he runs into you at the grocery store at 20 weeks all cute baby bump lol

Okay so keep in mind I drank an entire iced coffee and Dr pepper with lunch. Top is how the earlier test dried. And then one of new test alone, still wet as wondfos take 5848484884 years to develop.
 



Attached Files:







20161120_135415.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 20









20161120_135518.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## StillPraying

Am currently drinking nothing. Trying to make it to 2 hrs to retest.


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes! Hold that pee! :haha:

But seriously, the new test looks pretty light, but I definitely think that is because it's so diluted. While I'm excited to see more tests, I think you'll see it be much darker in the AM with fmu. :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Politics

Spoiler
dobs, ibsaw that video of the irate british dude and was like THIS. SO MUCH THIS. I'd go for lunch with a group of friends and the majority would start talking politics and be like "did you hear Jenny's voting for so and so?" And they'd all exchange looks like Jenny was the scum of the earth. And I'm over here in silence because they never asked me, always assumed, and it'd be all bad if they discovered I agreed with Jenny so i just stayed silent. 

Regarding obamacare...I got f'ed by it from the start. I changed jobs for a higher pay right before ACA happened, and all was good until ACA and suddenly my premium exploded to where it was a financial mistake to have switched jobs. Fortunately we moved DS to hubby's insurance and things evened out...but then we moved. Hubby's work is great for employees; they pay about 150/paycheck for gold (that's the best with the lowest out of pocket max and low copays), and his job pays half. ACA says his job has to make insurance available to his family, and his job does...but they don't pay anything towards it, and because of that it would be an additional $600/month for me and des! So i had to go on my own, and I have silver and still pay $300/month, but my deductible is so high. Des is on temporary insurance because it's cheaper, but found out recently we may get hit with the non-insured penalty anyway because of that. And to put the out of pocket max into perspective...it's going to cost me about $7000 to have this baby next year, and that doesn't include anything related to prenatal care paid this year because it doesn't roll over.

Dobs, your progression is so close to what mine was if you ignore actual dpo and just go from first positive. Here's 8, 9, 10, and 12 dpo for your reference :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed that sounds like some super diluted pee. Hold and no more liquids lol


----------



## gigglebox

Still there is still 100% a line there. Afternoon diluted pee? Yeah, comparison is a bit void!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs. Eeeffff that insurance crap. And I am in the same boat as you where others are talking shit and I'm sitting there in silence thinking "uh no I don't agree with that but laaaawwd if I voice my opinion I will have to suffer the abuse so I will be silent" 

Holding but I have to pee so bad and I haven't drank anything. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs Politics

Spoiler
I mean... Jenny is the scum of the earth and so are you! Jk jk seriously jk. I have seen families and friends torn apart over the election. It's crazy! I find it a bit hilarious that CA is acting exactly how Texas did with Obama won. Omg especially the "if you voted for Trump you don't care about me" bs. I'm bisexual, black, female teacher and I am not offended by anybody's vote. I hope things settle soon in general but among your friends.

So sorry about the insurance. I used to only pay $200/month for me but now it's almost $800

Also thanks for the pic. I left my curved tests at home. Less tests to leave laying around. I left my FS on the sink and my stepdad almost went in there. I faked diarrhea and ran past him :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jesus, f-ing, Christ at these insurance premiums! &#128584; How on earth do you guys afford this? We had private health insurance at one point and it was £48/month for the two of us, and would have covered private hospitals for treatment or paid out a lump sum (about £100k I think) for a terminal illness or death. If you had your treatment in an NHS hospital, they paid you a daily rate to cover the inconvenience... I got a nice £2000 cheque from them when Joe was a few weeks old because an emergency c-section was covered and we'd stayed 8 nights in hospital, so got £250 per night... cancelled it shortly after. Since then, I've had babies, therapy, medications, genetic testing (including my mum's biopsies shipped over from Finland and tested here), endoscopies and cancer screening based on nothing more than a slightly sketchy family history and my own paranoia... all for the princely sum of about £1 a week in national insurance, and not all of that even goes to the NHS.

$800 dollars a month here is 50% of the average wage - for many people it'd be more than 75% of their monthly income.

Sorry, I don't know how to do a spoiler.


----------



## FutureMrs

Blows my mind you guys even pay for health care, like I simply cannot believe it costs money for things like ultrasounds and to go to the hospital to have your babies, obviously Canadian Health care is not without its flaws but I still just couldn't imagine.


----------



## StillPraying

On a different note -as I do not know the opinions of the other US ladies on here and don't want to get into a debate and I don't know how to use spoiler-

#1 those celebrating turkey day this week what are you making? Except J with her buffet plans lol 

#2 my FIL and DHs stepmother are coming for Christmas....no effing clue what to get them... suggestions? 

#3anyone battling a legion of laundry?!


----------



## shaescott

Still, my family is going to my grandfather's house for thanksgiving. We're all assigned certain dishes. We're actually having chicken instead of turkey cuz a lot of us don't like turkey. I assume we'll have stuffing aka dressing?, mashed potatoes, green bean casserole, sweet potato casserole, cranberry sauce, etc. That's what we usually have.


----------



## DobbyForever

I make about 85k a year. But yeah it huuuurts seeing my paycheck and then the deductions of taxes and health care and union it's seriously I lose half of my paycheck before it even gets to me. Then the day after the 3200 for HOA and mortgage gets pulled out. And I'm lucky if I still have 1500 left to pay my $500 worth of bills and 1k to live it. That's why I still am in debt. I can't pay anything off atm. I live paycheck to paycheck. I'm just hoping for a nice tax refund and idk if I can work summer school this year unless they do two sessions like my other school or end before my due date. Anyway idk. i get a raise every year and they haven't been paying me correctly so hopefully once they fix that I can come up with a new plan. Plus a baby equals more deductions :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae what about ham? We do both but I only eat the ham. So good with a mouthful of stuffing and cranberry sauce.

I just did two loads before coming here but I literally was down to my last clean shirt hahah and was wearing the g strings I never wear that came with my lingerie. :rofl: I have a new plan to do all my laundry downstairs so I'm not carrying the basket up and down the stairs which means I can't let it pile up anymore lol

As for turkey day we usually cook. Either my mom will or now that I know hwthat I will. But i don't see any food here so idk what she plans to do, but she has 3/4 children home so she better figure that out lol. We do all the usuals. I'll scour Facebook for a pic


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae, dressing and stuffing are two VERY different things. 

Still, chocolate is good for presents. Answer to #3 coming up, my phone only does one picture at a time. Affectionately known as Mt Washmore, this is just the CLEAN washing right now...


----------



## M&S+Bump

My dressing room..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8991.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

The before and after cooking lol I also baked an apple pie that year. The bacon cheddar mashed potatoes, cornbread, and corn weren't on the table yet either. We do a lot from boxes haha

Um I do gifts specific to people so can't help there

My digitals shipped!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8277.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 15









IMG_8276.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## M&S+Bump

Boys' room - actually remarkably clear at the monent, this is just socks...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8992.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kitchen - the two baskets are also full so that'll more than double before anyone (me) puts anything away - more than likely most of it will get used off the floor and then back into the basket again...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8993.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, we can't really afford it :/ when we lived up north and both worked we did fine, ate out a lot, and had a surplus of money in the bank. Now we're paycheck to paycheck and because i had my appendix out november before last, i am still paying off a credit card that helped us pay off the $5000k bill. 

Still mmmmmmm kudos to you for getting my mind on turkey day food. I've never liked stuffing ubtil hubs found this amazing recipe a couple years ago, and he's making it this year :thumbup: i want to make sweet potato casserole because it's my fave dish, but only a specific type (must be mashed, and not tainted with nuts). 

Wish i had gift ideas. I literally have only figured out two people's gifts...that is two out of 9 or so people, not including friends i want to get small gifts for. I think for friends i might do a homemade mocha/coffee mix in a mason jar and maybe a pair of fuzzy socks, because i f'ing love fuzzy socks...but all this is pending money made from my next painting class which currently has no one signed up :(

Or...what's a little more debt? XD


----------



## StillPraying

Ms you have officially made me feel better about my laundry crisis. :laundry: love those boots!

Woooohoooo dobs yall go all out! I suck at pie. My crusts never turn out.

Shae makes sense with the chicken although I've not had stuffing with chicken before. Love going to grandparents house!

So far I think I'm cooking everything but dh is doing turkey, yet the man keeps addingthings to the menu:saywhat: Gotta make dough for my rolls tomorrow.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs love the Mason jar idea! I also prefer my sweet potato casserole nutless:haha: is there a lot of advertising for your paint class?


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs and i joke that we use our clothes as carpeting in our bedroom, if that tells you anything about out laundry situation.

Dobs, i imagine you with an light skinned boy with olive undertones and curly hair <3 but if you have a girl, keep all the boys clothes and just get matching girly head bands. You know, the soft elastic ones with bow or flower embellishments? Those in any color still scream "girl".


----------



## DobbyForever

We like food lol

Omg ladies you make me feel better about my laundry. I couldn't open my closet door all the way because of all my clothes on the floor haha

Gigs the mason jar is cute! I've never gotten gifts for friends lol. I'm a bad friend haha. Love the bow idea. I'll just give her anything that says boy if I have a girl.

I am so full but I just want to keep eating. I seriously lost track of my calories. I ate three eggs, a kashi bar, an entire 2 person lasagna in one sitting, a quarter of a large pizza, and three tongue tacos. Soooo hunnnnnnngggggrrrruyyy


----------



## StillPraying

Tongue tacos?!


----------



## campn

Still you preggos!???? Congratulations!!! Omg I'm so happy for you!! <3

Quick post cause Juliette is being the fussiest bum today but I've new hairs y'all!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2036.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby* Congrats on the digis AND the pay :shock: No wonder you can afford that check to check! $80k as a teacher would NEVER happen here! Unless you are like a professor at university and ...add extras lol.
Hubs has 3 masters, 6 certifications AND has been with his district over 12 years and um yeaaaa...he makes like 60k /yr!
We are drowning now that he has to start repaying student loans- extra $350/mo, annnd my insur ends Dec 31- for him to add just me=$400 more:shock::saywhat:
NO love for teachers! +1 child is $95 additional, and gahh if you add 2 is $160 more, 3+ $200 more...we figured if he adds me and DS, + a baby that is gonna take $560/mo OUT of his check :shipw:
We just hashed out finances a bit ystrdy morning cuz he's been basically ignoring it- yet admitting we are drowning cuz a certain someone lived high on that $60k/yr- just his F-ing car payment is $450/mo!!! ridiculousssss, as he JUST got it 6 months ago, AFTER just getn a diff 1 6 months before that and Thank G** a few months ago they DENIED this fool trying to trade in his Challenger AGAIN for a 370z for HIM and an older limited edition Xterra for me:saywhat:[-X[-(
WTF?? If anything *I* get my sports car lol- he already has one!
No but for real...he was gonna legit add like $20k more in car loan, annnnd get a car that only has 2 seats....:growlmad:
Soooo....basically you jet around and I get to be the "responsible one" that can transport the kids and the dogs WITh the kids in case of emergency...( insert red eyed glaring emoji...)

*Shae * I totally understood the moved to the shower, but I thought the "pulled out there was a glob" part happened when he pulled out in the SHOWER lol...no idea...cm can change thru the day ...ALOT...I go from watery, to creamy, to chunky creamy, to none, back to watery in a day sometimes:shrug:
That's why I never mark it post O other than creamy, cuz FF gets all confused that "you have reported fertile cm after ovulation" :ignore:

*M&S* Those BOOTS gurrrrl! <3
and yesssss I started selling pendants etc on ebay yearrrrrrrrs ago!:roll:
DEF recall when you waited for the payment in mail BEFORE shipping the item...IF you were smart lol.

My wondfo order issue was def supposed to be fast at 7-10 days from UK, but it's one of those items Amazon is spose to handle so it would ship from a closer spot...more like 5-7 days, and THAT's when I wanted to test before AF- I chanced it and NOPE! 10 days later, and after AF arrived, so I saved them for the next cycle.
I always see a couple weeks on there- which is why I usually avoided ordering wondfos...
I do NOT have Prime- other than a 30 day free trial last 10miu order, only bcuz they offered me a discount on the hpts as well...ended up 2 day shipping, 30 free triall of Prime, and like 89 cents for 25 10 miu strips, and 10 opks:thumbup:
That was a cpl months ago.
My daughter's dad pays for her to have prime every yr, but he is military and in Vegas making MUCH more than I ever will, so pffft.
I however can NOT and will NOT pay like $100/yr for that ...
I legit order like 1-2 time per YEAR from them, and only opks/hpt strips....otherwise I go local

*Still* you def have :bfp:s But that post coffee/DrPep test is waaay diluted[-X
Naughty gal...no poas unless you HOLD - both pee annnnd drinking :rofl:

I was hoping to NOT need that Clomid, but today is 10dpo, and what I see isn't darkening much:roll: so if anything thinking the chem deal again?? I had 2-3 back to back last year in the fall:shrug:

I only have 2 more first sigs, and ONE frer, and ONE digi...yes, totally used one this morning with that faaaaaint arse frer line- cuz I was curious...womp womp

My phone is NOT charging unless I turn it OFF...3 hour on the charger and never went past 7%:cry:
It's JUST now gotten to 21% ( need 15% to get decent pics)

I ...went....the ...F*...OFF on my mom earlier! She started buggin me AFTER the hubby cemetary thing AND me not being able to sit for 5 mins , making everyone else happy and helping everyone, including the damn :dog: and was tired, hungry, and hadn't peed in 7 hrs- and hubs STILL went in my bathroom and made me wait!!!WTF??
So yeaa....when she started yelling at me about "breaking" ONE damn vertical blind ( they have always fallen off easily, just reclip and move on) 
I went off- did she back off- Nooo cuz SHE tries to act diff in front of DH and tried to get louder, and bitchier, and she got told the F off AND called out for always trying to act diff in front of DH.
I assure you ...2 Scorpios arguing is NOT something to get into the midst of lol, and for ONCE DH stayed quiet ( he usually tries to play peace keeper, and gets told to stay out of it...) 
He had this Oh F*...Deer in the headlights look lol...yea...Scorpio tempers...not cute...
She finally backed off, and I was literally fuming in tears ( I cry when super mad at ppl close to me ) And hubs came over to rub my shoulders, and head...I didn't even look at him as I typed on here at the dining table cuz I woulda gave him Round TWO of my Ire since he STILLL was acting like he did Nothing wrong with that damn game at the cemetary....

All good now, but honestly I coulda got a blaring BFP with balloons and confetti falling, Gameshw music playing and the digi blinking neons of FINALLY PREGNANT!!! and I would NOT have told his arse for the next 3 weeeeeeks I got a bfp- THAT's how mad I was - so I am glad he had to go back to his place - cuz he doesn't have a car big enuff to bring my mastiff and his 2 dogs all at once, so he's there tonight, and I get to be lazy and enjoy a KING size bed ALONE!
Tomoro I am clear until afternoon cuz he made an appt to speak with a fin. advisor/student loan specialist for 1pm - not thinking that it was RIGHT in the middle of visit with DS ...SMH

Going to FINALLY take pics of my NOT darker line, and the NOT PREGNANT digi....which is always refreshing when you actually WANNT to be ...grrrr


----------



## JLM73

I 2nd TONGUE tacos??:sick:

*Camps* you are F-ing supermodel! GORG!!!

Did *Amy* that posted about the pink cm end up testing/bfp??
I think I missed it...


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn's loving the hair!! Looking good momma!

J sorry about arguing with mom. At least hubs knows he is in the dog house and trying to get out. Milllllk it lol. Still hoping it's just early and beanie is trying to snuggle in there and tomorrow brings a clear line.

And lol what?! Y'all have never had taco de lengua? It's so good. Chewy and beefy. It has a very unique taste so you either love it or hate it lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I ate another quarter of pizza lol but in my defense these were handmade pizzas from a fundraiser. They use fresh ingredients and spend all day making them. Then we freeze it and bake it. So nothing bad added. Just lots of unnecessary calories. I am going to go get my usual healthy foods tomorrow on my way back from the dentist. Have my phone prenatal appointment at 9:45 and dentist at 11. She knows i was TTC last time I was in so I'm excited to tell her I am preggo this time around


----------



## claireybell

All this talk of food and its only 2am here lol feeling hungry mmm!! We dont have thanksgiving here either like M&S said, after Halloween its christmas stuff all around! Was only thinking earlier how much i want to get new crimbo decs for the Tree this year along with some warm white fairy lights :) Im excited that i can drink wine at christmas this year hehe Goblets of Red wine with a cheese platter mmmmmm Brie dribble .. droooool ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Wow Camps you are HOT mamma, shhhhwing!!


----------



## DobbyForever

What's a crimbo? Lol

And lol goblets. I always wanted a goblet haha. Was never one for brie.


----------



## JLM73

I think Crimbo is a UK term for Christmas??

I love you UK ladies and your terms lol

My sad sad digi ...and todays First Sig...I see the line, it's pink, but it's faint as hell, and def not mcuh darker...my nips were a tad sore 2 days ago...well the left one lol but I assumed due to hubs pullling it- WTF?? did you miss the OWWW notice on that!?
Then ystrdy, both were just noticeable if I brushed them, barely, today def notice if brushed- both sides, and DEF sore if I push on them, which wasn't the case 2 days ago...
would love to say it's a good sign, but I had the SAME thing last month, and pretty sure that was a chem ugh...2.5 days to AF...at least i have clomid on hot standby, so if the bitch shows I have SOMEthing to look fwd to on cd3 besides being faded in a pity party for one...:drunk:


----------



## DobbyForever

=\. Still seeing those lines on your fs. Hoping it's like mine and just takes a few days. I have to ask... Did he _intentionally _ pull on them ;)


----------



## gigglebox

J, could you be one of those ladies who just has a low amount of hcg running in their system at all times? This just seems like too many faint lines :( hopefully this time it's legit!

Dobs, where does one get a tongue taco? That sounds so dirty. Also, are you having any symptoms yet? Cravings/aversions? 

Campn, you're such a freakin' MILF. seriously. Babe material.

And while we're on the subject, Dobs I was totally ogling your boobies. No shame.

On the subject of weight gain, I stepped on the scale and by some miracle, I'm only up about 6lbs from when I first got pregnant. I'm also 5-6lbs less than I was when I got pregnant with DS. I swear, I practically lived off ice cream last pregnancy. I was craving sweets like crazy and was terrified of my GD test because I was certain I had it. Nope! This time the sugar craving really isn't that strong. I hope I can stay within my goal of not exceeding 200lbs (Last pregnancy I got to 230!). I really don't want to go above 190 when all is said and done but last time I was so swollen...I'm just Assuming I'll get all that extra fluid weight again.


----------



## StillPraying

J I second dobbys ? regarding the pulling of nipple(s) im sorry you had a shit showdown with the moms. :hugs: and is that cb with weeks or no? Cuz I think the non weeks one is like 50miu? And I may be joining you in the pity party if my lines don't get darker tomorrow. 

CB I love that you guys start the Christmas holiday in Nov. 25 days of Christmas is not enough for me :xmas9: I'm hoping I have to abstain from the alcohol this year :winkwink: is brie the cheese with the weird shell/casing thing over it that tastes awful? Idk if you're supposed to eat it but it's awful.

Dobs I don't understand a phone appointment:shrug: and no I'm not a fan of tongue. Too chewy.

Campn gaaawwwjus darling!:kiss:

AFM lines are still light but only 10dpo so trying not to get too worked up. Tomorrow's am test will determine if just grab cheapies at the grocery store or if I cave and buy the dreaded frer. Dh is irritating the hell out of me. I just ate but my stomach feels empty and I reaaaallly want taco bell.


----------



## gigglebox

Still does hubs know about the lines?


----------



## JLM73

No, usually have 0 hcg, the few non preg betas I have had.

Yes brie has the really weir crust, not the red one like laughing cow, it's the white crusty shell, that I always scrape away lol- I tend to only use brie on appetizers like mini bruschetta with a thin slice of brie melted on it with apples, or berries...it goes very well with fruits:thumbup:
very mild

Tongue :sick: Nooo thank yoou lol - ex manfriend was Persian and they LOVE cow tongue in dishes, he made it once swearing I would love it...the flavor was so so, but UGH :sick: that chewy ass texture kept reminding me it was a TONGUE grossed me out lol. I don't eat chitterlings, rocky mt oysters, hog maws, pigs feet etc- ...the MOST un soul food eater ever aside from the desserts, collard greens ( PLEASE leave out the neck bones, and or chicken feet :sick:) and corn bread...
I just can't...
I mean seriously...Ox tail is nuthin but the damn vertebrae from a cow's tail, and has SOOO little meat! Yet ppl suck on the damn bones like friggin savages down here ugh!
I always wanna point out...soooo...ya know a cow is a big animal rigghhht??
And outta the WHOLE damn cow....you decide to chomp it's TAIL....(insert single eyebrow raised here- my trademark...)

Just reminded me - Tripe=NO!

Left nip pull was actulla a bite kinda...intentional on his part during a rather impromptu session the other night where he decided to see how much he could keep me from crawling away ( in a good way) but bit my left nip! TWICE! Oww dammit!
But no both are very sore right now, same as last month, the nip not boob- if brushed or pushed inward:shock:
...lucky the SWAT team didn't roll up about a lady sounding like she was being murdered the other night:blush:...

Tho by now, the neighbors likely start to call 911:telephone: then hear HIM finish ( quite loud) and are like umm...nevermind operator :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah I don't eat the crust. Are you supposed to? Nono don't put me down for tripe either:sick:

Ooooooo nipple biting :sex:

Gigs no I've found its better to say nothing until I know for sure. And nice job on minimal weight gain!


----------



## JLM73

*Still* Wise idea on waiting for the blaring + AND ...not eating that sketchy Brie crust :rofl:

so yea...umm. *Dobbers.*..As THE official :bfp: round starter this year...can I can I get an invite? ...Can ya tag a sista into the Ring??:friends::haha:

Pls let my line tomor be GLARINGLY there so I can STOP obsessing over lines in pics, and the last test on my damn bathroom counter...annnd eating every piece of candy, cake, pie, and such in sight:munch:

I am drinking my LAST - reduced sugar grape soda for the DAY ( night) and holding till a.m. from there...should be like 8 hrs...

On another note, my dog:dog: is snoring his AZZZZ off ...

I put the cover back on to stop looking at the " I *think* I really see sumthin" line, and it made it worse...last pics for today


----------



## DobbyForever

I was typing so furiously because my ipad only had 4% left and then it died and I lost my reply hahah.

*Gigs*, I had the mild easy to deal with stuff. Sleeping too much, hungry all the time, thirsty, sore/growing boobs, heightened smell. The nausea has been really mild and the fatigue isn't bad enough to keep me off my feet. But check in around week 6. That's usually when it hits the fan.

And lol yeah we have some seriously beautiful ladies in here. I'd flirt with you shameless on girls night out haha. But so subtle that you would be left wondering if your friend was hitting on you or just drunk hahah ;) But yeah every time Keeps posts a pic, I'm like boobs. Like I would give her pic to a plastic surgeon and tell them I want boobs that big. Love them.

You get lengua at any authentic Mexican restaurant. You will not find it at places that cater to American taste buds. My mom got these ones from a chain super market called Mi Pueblo.

*Still *all of that plus the lines sound super promising for a nice line with fmu tomorrow!

The phone appointment is just going over standard questions, asking if I have concerns, getting me set up with the first prenatal and family planning appointment. i have the prenatal booked because that advice nurse is dumb, so I'm hoping they can squeeze me in back to back on the same day. I'm off work that day so should be easy...I hope. Also hoping she can get my flu shot ordered so I can get it done when I go in for my second beta tomorrow.

*J* yay for the spicy bd sesh but not so yay for the biting lol. I had a whole reply out to you that I was about to copy (I periodically copy my response when I am typing straight into the browser) and the reply box literally disappeared!!! Like wtf?! So I lost half my reply to Still and all my reply to you. I'm on my comp and think I see something but you know my comp screen sucks for looking at tests.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also gigs the bloat is real. Like I know it's just gas (oh yeah I pass gas all day) but I can help but smile when I see it lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8273.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_8275.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* it's prob oh so wrong, but I am quite giddy over the fact that you have this secret dream baby that SO doesn't know about!
Don't get me wrong...but dude doesn't seem like he cares if he didn't even ask if you tested- knowing you!!pffft
So happy for you and the Salt Grain :haha:
Did you two ever talk about whether or not he WANTS to continue/marry/kids??
( not your secret- just meaning his future wants)

Cuz it seems like you two are on a back burner, but not decided??


----------



## Jezika

Will write properly tomorrow, but Still, here are my wondfo progressions in case they're helpful. Notice that I mostly tested every other day because of the doubling time and not wanting to be disheartened by barely darkening lines. Also, I only ever tested on long-ass overnight holds. Never, ever a couple-hour holds.
 



Attached Files:







2016-04-04 09.39.50.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- if she doesn't have your flu shot ordered go up to the women's health department. They have someone sitting there all day to do it. Plus the pregnancy safe one is there too. Also your lines look amazing. 

Still- my wondfo progression sucked ans really FMU was the only good time for me so I wouldn't worry. 

Ok I need to try to go back to sleep before I get up and eat a bowl of cereal (it's 3am)


----------



## DobbyForever

Solidarity. It's 3:45 and my body was like get up to pee! And my tummy is growling now lol

Good call Green! I'm sure they will order it, the advice nurse was just dumb. I spoke to a gyn on Friday who was like etf no you can't go to the flu shot clinic and why the hell did she book your 8w?

J he has flip flopped a lot. When we first met I told him marriage and kids were deal breakers, and not to waste my time. Then shit hit the family with his fan and he was like nope no kids. Then I moved and he was like nope not loving there. I don't know if he seriously changes his mind that much or if he was lying to me every time he said those things. I'm pretty vocal but don't give ultimatums, but maybe he sensed I was about to leave so he would say those things. Idk. The dude is just seriously confused. But once he joined this club with these dumbass man children who don't get married or have kids, he seems to not want a future with me that isn't lifelong on demand companionship/sex. Like hey I want a movie buddy you're it then go home. 

But then I wonder if maybe I was love blind. The entire first year he never once spent the night with me at my place. And now I have to bitch and most or he complains after the fact. I feel like I was a matter of convenience. I feel like he just said he wanted kids but then look back, how many times did he instigate fights around O or pullout last minute? Idk. 

All I know is I'm not having wishful washy around my kid. So man up or gtfo.


----------



## Twag

WOW okay so I had a lot to catch up on :wacko:

Still - BFP congrats

Dobby - lovely little bump & rack :thumbup: I am jealous after 2 babies and still breastfeeding mine seriously need to see a plastic surgeon :(

PL - Your baby boy is gorgeous congrats Mumma

J - WOW I would have hit my Dh if that was him at the cemetery and I also would have gone and got a Chai Latte (my fav)

Gigs - sorry you had a really shitty day :hugs: 

Everyone else sorry I have read so much I do not know what I am answering too now :wacko:

So a little about me I guess:

I am twag I have a DH and we have been together 11 years in March 2017 and married 6 years this October. I have my 2 gorgeous babies Elliot who will be 3 in February and Izzy who just turned one. I also have 2 fur-babies Shar Pei Chloe & Shyla. I am 36 and DH is 38. No more babies for us which hurts my heart as I love babies but I don't do pregnancy well as I suffer from HG :sick: not fun! and my head is done with 2 :thumbup:

If anyone has any questions or anything they want to know about me just ask :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! You posted again!

Is Shyla the breed name or the second dog's name lol? I like to think I'm breed savvy and trying to pick them in my head. I just reread that lol and realized they are both Shae Peis. And awww I love 3 and 1! How does Elliot get along with Izzy? They are so clever/aware at 3. I babysat a brat who was very unamused by her slightly special needs brother. Had to keep my eyes on her when they were together. Like one of those kids you would see in a horror movie standing over the baby's crib with a glaring look status.

If I scourge up the money, post bf-ing days I'd get them done. I just hate you have to do it every ten years. So I talk a big game. Lol


----------



## Michellebelle

A boob job would be fabulous! Especially after kids I imagine when they could probably use a little help. I have tiny boobs, but luckily my husband says he loves them. Either we're perfect for each other or he's totally lying to me. :haha:

But yeah.... the having to get them redone thing is a deal-breaker for me. I dont even like making hair appointments. 

In other news, today should be O day for me! I know my temp already jumped a little, but that's cause of the trigger shot. It should jump up more tomorrow! Trying to get in one or two more BD sessions today!


----------



## campn

Green you're my fave preggo honestly! Love the cereal part! That's all I ate after having J cause of lack of time and motivation! Pregnancy hunger is like no other, except postpartum hunger that first week. 

J, I'm waiting for those tests to darken hun! Are you feeling any different symptom wise!? Also I've never had tongue but I watch cooking shows excessively and I always hear it's just like roast beef in how tender?? I'm sure it depends on how you cook it like a skirt steak, either yummy or you're eating shoe leather! 

Dobs omg that's the cutest littlest bump!!! Ello beeeb!!! You're going to make the prettiest pregnant lady with those gorgeous curls you have! 

Today is our 6 years wedding anniversary and we're going to Ruth Chris, we went to that same exact location right before our wedding so it's funny how 2 kids later and 3 house/city moves and we are right back here.


----------



## Twag

DobbyForever said:


> Yay! You posted again!
> 
> Is Shyla the breed name or the second dog's name lol? I like to think I'm breed savvy and trying to pick them in my head. I just reread that lol and realized they are both Shae Peis. And awww I love 3 and 1! How does Elliot get along with Izzy? They are so clever/aware at 3. I babysat a brat who was very unamused by her slightly special needs brother. Had to keep my eyes on her when they were together. Like one of those kids you would see in a horror movie standing over the baby's crib with a glaring look status.
> 
> If I scourge up the money, post bf-ing days I'd get them done. I just hate you have to do it every ten years. So I talk a big game. Lol

Yes both Shar Pei - we rehomed Shyla so we didn't name her but at 2.5 we couldn't just change her name lol

There is 21 months between them so to him really I guess he doesn't remember too much before she was around and they adore each other which is lovely but OMG do they squabble already :wacko: 
She has been walking since 10 months so they chase each other about which is funny to watch :cloud9:

Yeah I am still BF little Izzy and no plans to stop just yet (unless she bites me like her brother did then it is a deal breaker lol) but as I work full time it is a way she re-bonds when we get home at night :cloud9: and as she is my last baby I am finding it hard to let go :wacko: :blush:
I was a 32D before but these poor puppies are so deflated now (unless I am milk full ha ha then they are perky)
I would love to get them sorted but yeah money is a factor :dohh:


----------



## Twag

Michellebelle said:


> A boob job would be fabulous! Especially after kids I imagine when they could probably use a little help. I have tiny boobs, but luckily my husband says he loves them. Either we're perfect for each other or he's totally lying to me. :haha:
> 
> But yeah.... the having to get them redone thing is a deal-breaker for me. I dont even like making hair appointments.
> 
> In other news, today should be O day for me! I know my temp already jumped a little, but that's cause of the trigger shot. It should jump up more tomorrow! Trying to get in one or two more BD sessions today!

Yay for O now get your :sex: on :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Twag! Your story of the kiddos running around together makes me more excited for this baby on the way.

My boobs faired quite well the first pregnancy. Nips got bigger but overall shape didn't change...however he refused to BF so maybe that's the key. We'll see what happens this time...

I'm test stalking this morning, Still, J & Dobs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle I think you did o but you should did today anyway eeep exciting!

Campn happy anniversary! It's the cute memories and nostalgia. Love it!

Twag aww that's sweet that you rescued them and even seeeter how your kids chase each other around! And wow! Walking at 10 months?! You go, Izzy!

Gigs sorry I'm not testing until my parents both leave for work. My stepdad is semiretired and my mom is a teacher, but it worked out for me that both work today and have to go in early. So just waiting on them to get up and out. It'll just be a fs. Saving the fr for right before I leave to get the beta done.

Re boobs that's another reason I am second guessing SO. He has an Asian thing (I swear every white guy in the bay does) and sure I am half Asian and have Thai features. I look a lot more Thai with my hair straightened. But whenever we did he goes on and on about how he can't wait to get a promotion so he can pay for me to straighten my hair and get my boobs done and when I get my body back (still at 130, I was 115 when I met him and going to krav ten hours a week). Lately I really listen to him and it's like he tears me down a lot! My other exes (cheating a*holes*) would joke about how my bra made my boobs huge but never made me feel bad about them


----------



## Twag

Dobs your SO sounds like a right a**hole :grr: I have seen your pictures and you are stunning :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs!!! You are a babe. I'm tellin' ya, I'd be flirting right back with you! You are a total babe now, i can't imagine you 15lbs lighter, except maybe you'd look unhealthy :( that seems really light...but to be fair i have no idea how tall you are.


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are sweet. He is an ass. lol in general. He's a high functioning autistic which I know is not PC to call him an ass but let's get real, he's an unfiltered ass. He tries really hard not to be but idk. And when I tell him to stfu about it because I happen to like me the way I am, he'll say I'm gorgeous and he doesn't care but then we dtd and he's like boobs, hair, body, threesome like waaaah?! GFY

Gigs honestly it all is in my thighs they got huuuge. They were always big to begin with but lol. I'm also very short, 5'2.5. And that has bump used to be bigger and was a fat bump oh and I lost my hourglass waist for a while :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I think you look rockin at 130! I agree with gig. 115 I think would be too tiny. 

Campn- happy anniversary!!! Isn't it funny how life works out? We left our hometown because we hate it and it's changed so much but we're right back bere having these boys. I think it all works out for a reason though. 

Michelle- good luck with O! Go get some!

Twag- welcome (not sure if I said it before?) your little family sounds lovely. 

Re: boob jobs- I want one SOO bad. After we're done with kids I'm getting one. I have full C's pre-pregnancy and down a few pounds. Right before getting pregnant I gained like 15 pounds and went to a D. But anyway once I'm a little smaller and done with kids I'm getting a lift and small implant (just to keep them a little perkier longer). 


Guys! I almost just peed my pants!! There was a mouse in our kitchen! I knew he was there but I thought he was gone since I've been keeping it super clean and no more mouse droppings. But nope he's there!! I've never had mice before. But I guess it's really common since now we live in the country... Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I have a bikini pic somewhere I'll have to find it. Like it was smoking. Small bewbs and all. Can't find it it's on my laptop somewhere but these I took to show the designer who made the costumes 

Omg green lol I'm glad you didn't pee yourself! You need a cat lol except I feel like hubs vetoed cats
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8279.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 18









IMG_8280.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Omg lol! I hate finding mice because I'm so torn between "oh your so cute!" And GTFO OF MY HOUSE! 

PL, had to share-- on a local facebook classified page, someone was asking where to find a duckling for an xmas present :dohh: i was like, NO. Red flag #1, they are asking for a duckling in the winter. Red flag #2, they wanted just one. RF #3, they did not specify a breed. I very nicely told them to do some research.

Campn, I missed you mentioning the anniversary but happy anniversary!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm trying not to panic. It is smu instead of fmu, the other pic was fully dry at 30m this is just 5m, I left it out while I showered and maybe the steam affected the test (one time the steam washed away the line) and idk. Just trying to stay calm. But the lines look the same. I may just take the beta now
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8287.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

M&S some people in the USA (I think the south?) call stuffing dressing to my knowledge. 

Dobs lets see it dried!

J I'm seeing the lines but no progression :(


----------



## StillPraying

I read but just can't respond right now. FMU gave me a suspiciously skinny line. SMU basically have me nothing so I'm going with no. :cry:
Proper response later when I'm not feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: ladies I am keeping PMA for you :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no still :( :hugs: I am going to hope it turns around! Did you use the same test?

Dobs, you're cray, i see progression and considering it's as dark as the dried one...you're in there like swim wear.


----------



## DobbyForever

What's a pma lol

Still pics or it didn't happen

Idk I hope I'm overreacting (so much for that blissful no anxiety for a week haha). It dried better. Looks darker than the 13 but similar to yesterday. Either way I am at Kaiser and maaaan everybody and their mother is here. Sorry about the lack of labels I swore I brought my sharpie but can't find it/haven't ripped apart my mom's house to find on yet even though I sleep in the office :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8294.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_8296.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twag

PMA = Positive Mental Attitude :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

They are on #92 and I'm 100. They have seen 3 people since I got her 20 minutes ago lol at this rate i'lol be doing my phone appointment while she does my blood :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Twag said:


> PMA = Positive Mental Attitude :thumbup:


Ooooo that's catchy I'm gonna start using that with my students lol


----------



## Twag

I used it a lot with my BnB buddies when I was TTC :thumbup: most of them are no longer on BnB or if they are vary rarely post :( we are friends on FB but it just isn't the same! :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

yeah it is different. I don't friend anyone on fb because I'm overprotective of my fb (strictly family and like my inner circle of friends). My union was said we should like them on fb and I accidentally laughed out loud because I thought it was a joke. It wasn't.


----------



## Twag

:haha: yeah my company was the same erm nope


----------



## JLM73

*TWAG* YAY you pulled up a chair!!!:wohoo:
Awesome on 1y/o and 3 y/o - LOVE the names, :dog: names as well!
I like the wrinkly sharpei look, but so many Asian breeds are stand offish ( I breed/show mutli breeds) Not a bad thing, but I am allergic to bristle type hair= hives on my arms/face:(
I am also not a fan of stubborn dogs...tho we own 2 lol I am totally the Alpha bitch- I NEED dogs that listen - it's a safety thing to me. If I cal them and they are like what ? pfft I'm goin over there to pee on that shrub, and ignore me then PLOW! car hits them...I am WAY sad, so yea, I need dogs that listen without independent attitude lol.
I have a 130 lb Bullmastiff ( hard headed but not challenging toward anyone and GREAT with kids but protects the house) and hubs and I just married VERY fast this summer ( like 2-3 wks legit :rofl:) and I "inherited" his 2 NON trained dogs, a 10yo boxer who was a grouch, but is NOW very sweet, and listens well, and his neurotic yappy ass jack russell:growlmad: all energy and destruction ( digging the yard up, destroys ALL toys etc) yappy as F* which I HATE!
If DH opens the door it is LOUD nonstop barkfest, if I do- Silence lol
He knows I will correct him, or he doesn't come out of his crate till quiet, hubs pffft totally undermines ALL training efforts by talking to him like "I am NOT happy with you...you are NOT being a good boy, not a good boy, NOT a good dog..."
Meanwhile the brat just barks nonstop wagging his "stub" and DH lets him out:saywhat:
All the :dog: heard was "...blah blah :good boy...blahzy blah :good dog..."
And he wonders why he only gets quiet for me:haha:
I pepper sprayed his little ass the other day cuz I was trying to get my 130 lb mast OFF the 6ft fence he was hanging from the top of DETERMINED to KILL the pit next door ( whio mangled my hand a month+ ago...) OMG! I went to spray MY mastiff, to make him stop climbing the fence and body slamming it causing it to lean, and the lil Russell arse hole started attacking ME then running off before I could grab him!
They are a dastardly duo now lol So *spritz* and I yelled NOOO! he ran off to rub his nose in the dirt, and was fine 5 mns after but damn! He has teamed up with my Bull mastiff to encourage sooomany bad behaviors I worked hard for the Bull not to have as a show dog....

*Jez* THANNK YOU! so much for posting your wondfo progression!!
It def shows even at testing every OTHER day how slow progress goes and you obvi have a healthy baby in that oven :haha:

*Dobberific* You are a smart cookie! I agreee, that you may have been <3 blind- no offense at all we ALL been there. My DH better be glad I totally love his assd, cuz if you recall, dude met me, we talked for 8 hrs, then ALLL night over ph, met again the next day, and then I spent the night at his house and from that day (3rd day) he straight up told me he was in love- admitted he falls fast but nvr that fast, but was def falling in love, and offered to provide for me a DS for life etc :shock: I was totaaaallllly diggin him, but would never say LOVE in 3 days lol- not even a month or 2 likely...but we spent 24 hrs a day together over summer and married July1st- like 3 weeks after meeting:rofl: But it WORKS cuz we want the same future, and he is totally supportive of ANY crazy idea I may come up with lol( all about ME right lol) Hell he starts a new job at a school for kids with severe diaabilities next Monday-his friend and past boss will be his boss again, and if I called DH right now and said - umm yea :telephone: changed my mind...I wanna move to Alaska...tomoro- he would straight up KILL himself trying to get us there TOMORO!
He's a rare catch I admit, but that's what YOU need and deserve Dobs! And so does the future Doblette:hugs:
If SO seeing those guys single/kidless appeals to him enuff to make him question what you two were gonna have, then :nope: he doesn't truly want to be married with kids...IMO

I have to catch up and post this morning'f FS test....not amused...looking lighter to me...so I am just planning for AF then CLOMID timeeeee:dance:
I think I just have eggs that are not maturing correctly since I am older so hopefully Clomid will force the ovs to mature a few correctly!:thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry at wally world for last minute turkey day stuff. Top is my fmu (dried Cuz I took it at 530) bottom is smu(like 2 hour hold?)
 



Attached Files:







20161121_092036.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## StillPraying

We use PMA in the military all of the time!


----------



## Twag

J - my girls aren't actually too stubborn although it is a breed trait but they are very wary of strangers and guard the house & children :thumbup:
Chloe she is 7 years old (recently diagnosed with renal disease but is doing really well) we have had her since she was 8 weeks old - she is totally a daddies girl but mummy is boss! Shyla we rehomed in September because our other Pei Lela died in May at 7 years old (Chloe & Lela were sisters) of sudden renal failure and Chloe was so sad & depressed so we got Shyla who is 2.5 years for her and they are now besties but OMG Shyla had had absolutely no training what so ever and had barely even been out for walks - well she is a clever cookie and is so much better now :thumbup:

I am very much the alpha and the girls know their place in the pack :thumbup: - as a breed they very much need to know their place :wacko: Daddy is the soft touch and they go running to him when I tell them off!

Wow that Jack Russell sounds like a complete nightmare :wacko:


WOW and I thought DH and I were quick lol we were engaged within 6 months and I had moved in with him after 2 months :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Aw still I'm sorry :( maybe they're duds? I wonder if there's a reason you're prone to CPs?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- if they're not getting lighter I wouldn't worry yet. But def see what the beta is.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- I'm sorry Hun but I'm really hoping it turns around for you. 

Dobs- I see progression easily! Also Kaiser is either super fast or super slow lol no in between. 

I forgot what else I was going to say....


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I didn't account for it being a holiday week so everyone is here trying to get in appointments while they have a day off haha. But blood is drawn and I was showing the bruise from my last beta to the lab tech, she is a pro at drawing my blood lol. Getting my flu shot now :). I'm going to laugh when they call me and I'' like two feet away :rofl:

Still nothing thin about that line I see it clear and thick 

J I haven't read your post 

I moved a bf in after one day once when he got kicked out from his house and was sleeping in the park! I felt bad for him. Hindsight, should have been a red flag lol


----------



## JLM73

*Twag* hi-5 on the Alpha bitches lol
And as for your 2 month move in- my 1st marriage we worked together, then hung out together off work for 2 months- got engaged at 2 months, married a year after but THAT lasted 12 years- we just wanted diff things after that- no cheating etc- and to this day, we co parent ( 19 y/o daughter) and talk just FINE!
So really compatibility and mutual future desires is the key NOT how long you have known someone:roll:
I knew DS's dad ( my 2nd husband) since i was *14*! We dated for 3 yrs in colege, then split cuz I wanted hi to move in/marry- he was a scared 23y/o mama's boy, so he said no cuz SHE wouldn't be happy- and I curbed his ass LOL.
That's how I met hubby 1, 15 yrs late I run into husband 2, and we date 6 months again- picking up where we left off, and get MARRIED in Vegas!
I had known dude and his fam like 20 yearrrrs by then! And he turned out to be a total lying, backstabbing, bipolar, ABUSIVE nightmarrrre!:huh:
I TRIED to make that work for 5 years, and he screwed me over DABLY- still is trying to this day! He is horrrrrible as a dad as well, and uses DS constantly to get back at ME cuz he's STILL bitter I divorced his abusive ass, and is none too thrilled DS suddenly acquired a new StepDad - which he was blindsided with when my VERY smart and chatty DS grabbed my new hubby by the hand in the driveway, walked him to his dad and said "I want you to meet my step dad, dad! He played baseball with me today, and took me blah blah blah..." :rofl:
The LOOK of seering death to JJJJJJJJJJ on my ex ass's face :rofl: True Kodak moment...

*Still* I think you gotta stop using short holds, but can you do a progression pic where you just line up the long holds in order like *Jez* did ?
It's hard to tell if it's the same/lighter etc


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I definitely felt my 12 and 13 dpo fs tests were nearly identical. 13 dried darker but they were close...I think the beta will ease your mind.

Still, i second what J said. Def need some comp pics! 

I am watching chopped and omg I want to go out for a fancy savory meal like right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg how is this for preg brain I go to take my frer to compare to the beta, take it out of the foil, and pee and am like ok I know I just peed 40m ago but this is barely enough pee for the test but I dip it anyway then end up pouring it on the test because just not enough pee. I'm racking my brain trying to figure out how I wasted a test then it dawns on me I was so out of it that right before I remembered to do the frer I had already peed and totally forgot I went already so I wasted a test on the residual pre left in my body :rofl:

So here is my 30s hold faint line :rofl: jk it won't upload


----------



## JLM73

:-k someone asked if I had any sympts?
I have had 3 of my own and a set of twin girls via IVF for being a surrogate, and even with ALLL the injectables , extra estrogen tabs I had to take, I have NEVER had a day of morning sickness in my life!

I lovvvveee being pregnant ( built in excuses for EVERYthing- my back hurts I can't...can you carry this, lift this, reach this, I'm starving...I ate the WHOLE box of cereal!...I don't feel good so I can't go to ( insert avertive location) ... Ugh the baby is draining me I need ANOTHER nap today :haha:) 

Anyhoo I have had increasing nip tenderness the last few days to the point they are SORE if I push on them and I've been crampy this afternoon, but now it's gone:shrug:
I never have boob sympts except last month, but pretty sure that was a chem, as nips were just like this, then I was like 7 days late for AF which I am clockwork 13 day LP, and my bleed was clotty/heavy :(
Lines also showed on several brands, then faded...same as the 3 chems in a row late last year...
I think today's line is lighter frankly...so just planning on chem, hoping for surprise :ninja: bean that is just being lazy, but will catch up..
Sorting pics as line is VERY faint


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Pee amnesia:rofl: I love you woman!


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: quick mom rant-
I have NEVER had to lecture a perfectly healthy, 76 y/o, woman living in a beautiful home with a gorgeous lake view, sitting on a mill+ in the bank MORE than today, cuz she is being whiny arse:cry: poor meeee boo hooo syndrome WTF!?
Ican't even today....told hubs come get me as we are metg realtor tomoro morn to see my "dream" house :wohoo:


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I second everyone else stop with the short holds and line up those long ones fxed

Gigs you should! Date night with hubs and des just cuz.

lol I effing hate it but that's because I get zero sympathy and bad symptoms. People are like you're the one who had sex get over it whiner lol

I seriously cannot upload anything and this dentist chair is so uncomfortable Doblette does not like this effing chair I want to punch someone


----------



## mrs.green2015

You all make me want to posa. How insane is that? Lol 

Gigs- yes!!!! I'm obsessed with food network it makes me so hungry, not that I'm not always hungry already.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- when will you get your beta results? And remind me what was he first one? And it was 48 hours ago?


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Dobs! Def agree that's some preggo brain right there. I still wanna see the pic though. Hope your dental appt doesn't take too long.

Ugh J, hope she chills out. I didn't realize how well of your mom was...she needs to not be that bitter for being that wealthy lol

Dobs I WISH we could afford to eat out on a whim like that. Fortunately there seems to be interest in my next class so hopefully I'll have enough for gifts, and maybe some left over to do something nice like a dinner date. Not counting on it though!


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - any more thoughts on paying for sex scan? (Important not to forget to read "scan").

Still - I totally get your nervousness around the faint line. I'd be exactly the same. I still don't think it necessarily means CP though... the line is definitely there, though I agree it doesn't seem darker (I'm only thinking about the FMU, since SMU was on two-hour hold only). All you're looking for SOME kind of discernible darkening over 2-3 days (not over one day). FX for lovie.

Dobs - that line is definitely darker today, and as you would've seen on my progression pics, even 2-day line darknesses weren't that different for me. You really shouldn't expect them to loo very different with only 24 hours in-between. And yah, when do you hear back about your betas?

J - sorry to hear about the faint lines (come to think of it, so much line talk today!). IF it's not meant to be this month, I have to say I'm quite excited for your Clomid cycle!

Twag - I'd love to see a pic of your doggies!


----------



## shaescott

I think the super pregnant ladies should poas if they have any tests left to see what happens with the "hook effect" thing lol


----------



## Jezika

Oh, so baby shower was yesterday and I was blown away by how much love, time, effort and money must have gone into it on my friends' behalves. They made everything look so beautiful and special... DH and I felt so undeserving. Also, they made me a diaper cake, which totally reminded me how I'd heard several of your guys talking about such a cake and never knowing what the hell it was (for some reason I imagined it was like a real cake and maybe everyone had to pay for a piece in order to raise funds for diapers or something? Or like maybe diapers were hiding inside the [real] cake... or it was a cake made to look like a diaper?). Anyway, I was like, "Ohhhhh, so THIS is a diaper cake! Awesome!"

Anyway, so I got everyone to draw animals for that thing I said I had thought of for Matilda, and I'm quite excited about it. I showed everyone the animal that DH draw (see below) and then what it would get turned into, so I can illustrate (pardon the pun) how talent wasn't necessary. Anyway, everyone had a lot of fun and I'm excited to put all these animals together in a digital collage for Tilly. We also invited all of our fam and friends overseas to contribute (it's so easy - they'll just send a pic of what they draw and I will print and then trace it before making it into a digital version). We will have a collage of, like, 50 animals in the end! A lot of work and a nightmare to coordinate no duplicates, but still...

ETA: Stupid attachments failed and I don't know whyyyyy.


----------



## Jezika

Shae - hmm... I do have one lonely wondfo left, but I seem to be psychologically attached to it... like what if I'm scared I'm preg in a few months and don't want to go out and buy a test? Also I kind of promised it to my friend who might be preg. I guess I could get a dollar store one. I should totally do that, and then when paying I should be like, "Yeah, I dunno... I'm feeling a little bloated these days... thought I'd better check..."


----------



## StillPraying

Jez glad you enjoyed your shower :flower:

Gigs fx you get a ton of sign ups for your next class
And that is my exact reaction to mice! Lol

Greenie I'm also food network obsessed, BBQ shows make me droooool. Oh and my mom has a major cleanliness obsession but they live in the woods and still get mice. She can't stand it lol.

Dobs I hate dental appointments of any kind d. Much sympathy from me:hugs: and yes, defo red flag on homeless bf lol 

J I'm so excited for your clomid cycle!! I sense twinnies..... we are actually considering a bull mastiff as our next doggie....sil has one and she's faaabulous.

Michelle so excited for you to start testing!!

Campn happy anniversary! Enjoy your dinner!

Yall made me self conscious with this weight talk! I'm almost 5'3" and am usually around 118lbs.:blush: I'm at 122 right now because I haven't been consistent with gym.:shrug: am in panic mode Cuz mil and step fil will be here tonight so mad dash to clean house. Dd2 is sick and was sent home from daycare. Anyhoo, I am out of wondfos which is good. I threw away aaaallll old tests, bought 4 new choice and 1 fs (all they had left) and will only be testing fmu until AF shows up which is supposedly weds.


----------



## DobbyForever

I really have no idea wtf is going on but I cannot upload pictures at all. It just says it failed. It's not too big, tried all on my devices (phone, ipad, computer). Evidently Jez can't upload either. =/

As for the beta, *drumroll* we went from 59 to 147! CTP only does it by the hour, and I literally took the test at 9:30am. So I did 9 and 10am and averaged the times to get a doubling speed of 49.35! I feel so much better. She also said I am more than welcome to repeat the tests as many times as I like every 2-3 days so I'm like WAHHHHHH hell yeah. I'll probably check again at the 48 hour mark just to be on the safe side instead of the 2.5 day mark. But I am in such a good mood. Got my teeth all squeaky clean and no cavities, flu shot taken care of, betas done. I made a mixup when I booked my phone appointment. I booked with the wrong facility lol (I left it on default and I don't get my prenatal care at my default location) so they couldn't do anything, but I have my gyn calling me tomorrow morning first thing. :)

Green lol it is not crazy to want to poas at all. There's something so fun about it and seeing the lines. Especially when you already know they'll be there lol

J did she have to work for it? Or has she always had a charmed life? I find people who grow up around other affluent people whine more. Like me. I'm a whiney a* mo fo because when I was poor as s* I was too young to care lol. But I look at my brothers and I'm like you are so white, Palo Alto privilege. Stfu complaining your parents only want to give you $200 a month at college when they pay your tuition and books and bought all the crap you need for your dorm. Why? Their friends get $200/week. Stfu all you spoiled kids. Lol I love them though. They're my spoiled arses.

Gigs you don't have any like Chili's 3 for $10 going on? Or my fav is endless apps at TGIFriday's for $10! I'm all over deals when I go out. Or like movies. I only go to movies when they are they $7 tickets in the morning haha.

Jez, you are so deserving! It's a testament to what a good friend you are that they all love you so much. :) Can't wait to see the pics once BnB lets people upload again r_r So glad you had fun!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still so sorry about DD2 and the timing of in laws coming to visit. I hope they aren't the judgmental type. Hugs. You can do it super mom! Also yay for only testing with fmu from here on out.


----------



## JLM73

Posting of pic of our Fuzzbutts...the boxer is grumpy grandpa ( to kids and dogs he doesn't know) and he WILL have a come to Jesus moment when we have kids- tho he is FINE with DS, as he loves to be petted and he's a pet friendly kid- but he has barked at a cpl while out or growled and I jup him with the loudest NO! and he's like :shock: Oh sh*t! she's pissed! and stops.
I think he'll be fine, it's just that hubs was caught up in I wanna boxer, and NEVER corrected alot of bad behaviors both of them have thinking it was "cute"
Like the other night when I MADE a tennis ball on a rope for the jack russell who is ball crazy :whacko: Clearly they are a breed that NEEDS activity, a job, or at least mental stimulation- and he has gotten like 2% of that a day for 5 years given hubs sched- thus he is a straight pain in the ass most days :growlmad: Every 3 days when I go back it's trainging alll over again on NOT yapping, diggin everywhere etc.
he LOVES my mastiff and is tough enough to rough house with him so that's good, but before me and when I'm not there they pretty much were like prisoners!
They have a whole bedroom to themselves, but have to be locked in thefre ALL day while hubs is at work ( from 730am to at least 530pm, later if he tutors!) and they are GREAT about no accidents, but the Jack is a terror, and will chew up the house if they get free run while he's away, AND he can't let the old boxer free run the house (which he would be fine) cuz the friggin Jack has separation anxiety from him and loses his sh*t whenever he's not in view!
Even crated he will bark nonstop for HOURS if he can't seeeee him. And hubs never corrected this for 5 years, so it's hard to break now- tho I take the Russell out for walka separate daily, play ball with him alone etc to get him independent but OMG the little F-er LOSES it if i take the old boxer out of view grrrrr. Now he's doing it with my bullmastiff too.
[-X=;
He's probably hating me ( not really he's a happy ass 24/7 no matter what), but I am layin down the LAW on is azz cuz who knows when the boxer will pass! And he can't howl and bark all day with a baby eventually!

Also he DESTROYED the ball on a rope I made in 2 hrs - ate part as well- so NOT making another for the bast*rd ( btw WHyy can I type every curse word on BnB I want without a block except bast*rd??? Is it THAT bad in the UK?? Cuz the F bomb is the worst here...)

So another fun Sparky fact is he does the nervous peeing thing and will NOT stop as I walk him out of my house= carpet shampooing at 1 am:growlmad: but NEVER does this at DHs house- thus he has been exiled from my house :rofl:

I think I am gonna start leaving the mastiff and boxer in the room together, and forcing Sparky yo stay in the main area with me ALLL day, and take him in and out as I do errands. He's fascinated just watching me do the dishes cuz he's had sooo little time out of the home compared to the boxer, and DH got lazy having a huge fenced yard:roll:

Oh and another baaaad habit hubs thinks is cute- he's VERY toy aggressive- my mastiff and the boxer couldn't give a sh*t if there are toys all over- they sniff and walk off- Sparky LOVES to play ball, but his fave [art s not fetching it's when yoou try to get the ball he grabs it quickly then growls like Taz to tug of war it...I get it...funny...but NOT when you have small kids! They toddle over to pick up any random thing on the floor and Sparky is VERY aggressive to grab it from you - teeth snap, he shakes it and growls like mad, and uses his feet like a cat to grab your arm!
Yea....gonna break that habit quick fast and in a hurry...
gonna start only getting spiky balls or wrapping with something wiry like they do to train retrievers NOT to crush fowl when they fetch...


----------



## DobbyForever

*I think he'll be fine, it's just that hubs was caught up in I wanna boxer, and NEVER corrected alot of bad behaviors both of them have thinking it was "cute"*
This is me! Lol my dogs are so ill behaved because I let so much shit slide. Hahaha but good on you for breaking their bad habits!


----------



## JLM73

ok i can't upload pics either wtf??? BnB keeps sayign failed! and I have uploaded enuff to make SURE they are waay below the limit grrrrr:growlmad:

*Dobbles* ( soon I will change this to DobblesWobbles):haha:
I think for some breeds it's fine to have diff rules with diff ppl- for ex. a dog that can rough house with dad nig time, but KNOWS enuff/has the reasoning skillz to not think that is OK to do with a baby, and a smaller kid
I have def had that- or I think had hubs trained them with corrections for kids, but let the Jack go mad on a ball swinging him by it even off the ground cuz he will NOT let go- they would be fine.

Like when hubs throws it- Spark fetches, and brings it intending to play growl my arse off tug of war with the cat feet thing.
Well I break out in hives when bristly haired dogs rub my inner arm/scratch them/have massive drooool :sick:
So that's a no go for me.
I throw the ball, he fetches, holds it while I reach and starts to growl, but I don't indulge him, and just stay still hand on the ball...
He will still growl but I wait a cpl sec, SAY ( not yell) drop it...
and Sparky does, IMMED. That tells me he CAN stop being rough with the ball, hubs just made it a game, so that's what he thinks he's supposed to do :shrug:
no fault of his...Hubs tried to get the ball from him the other day, and I watched as I cooked from the kitchen...SMH...
Hubs is YELLING bring me the ball! Come ere! Cmon! Gimme that ball! and following him- which now starts another fun dog game:roll: and he could NEVER get the ball back!
I get the ball by NOT indulging the undesired stuff.
Nothing like watching a 300+ 6 ft man trying to get a 20lb jack russell to give him a ball, and is getn run around like a fool :rofl:

I plan to set up a lure course at the next house for Sparky- I think he's do well at chasing

Ohh...and hubs is CONSTANTLY sayin Ooooh! I want this breed! or that breed!
And I'm like umm...no...YOU can't live with that breed, or I can't.
Having shown for many many years I have gotten well versed in the traits of many many breeds, and I love the look of MANY that I could NEVER live with their personality!
Hubs thought I was too stern when mu bully doesn't listen, since he's such a sweet boy- till the day Romeo didn't listen to HIM and knocked him on his 300+lb arse:rofl:
wifey to the rescue- stern shout and grab by the scruff to make him refocus his attention ( the pit next door) and Romeo was back in line!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love dogs!! My older dog (a little over a year) was such a brat but small things to teach him we are the alphas really helped. When we feed him he has to sit away from his bowl and he sits there until we tell him to eat. Even if we walk away he knows better. Now don't get my wrong he's a hound so if he gets out and smells something he likes good luck. But overall just small stuff has helped him a ton. Our little one on the other hand is a little spit fire. She's my trouble maker because she has that "cute factor" you're talking about J. It's like when kids cuss you have to be strict but you really want to laugh. Lol
Speaking of dogs my babies are getting fixed tomorrow. I know it helps males calm down most of the time but what about girls? Never had a female dog before. 
Side note, she's cuddled up against my belly right now snoring. How can you get mad at her? She's so cute!!!


Dobs- whoo hoo for those betas!!!! I'd say get it done once more but then stop all testing (poas and betas) you'll just drive yourself crazy. 

Gig- yay on the paint class that's great news!

Jez- your shower sounds lovely. I'm so glad you got to relax and enjoy it. 

Still- girl don't worry about 4 pounds!! It's not worth it. Enjoy life, eat the cake (or so to speak)


----------



## Twag

https://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t88/tanyaparker_01/IMG-20161110-WA0009.jpg

Chloe is the bigger one Shyla is the smaller one

Great beta Dobs


----------



## Jezika

Twag - oMG they're so cute, and I bet they're super cuddly. I take it they're great with your kids?

Green - my speciality is cats, but I do hear one advantage of spaying (female) dogs is that it often prevents certain cancers.


----------



## DobbyForever

All my girls have been fixed and I fix them young. I didn't notice a change at all. Same personality. They were just pitiful looking with their cones of shame and not being able to jump for a week haha

I missed the good news about the paint class but yay good news!

Oh and I'm pretty sure the avg doubling speed coupled with being 15dpo at 147 whereas twins were tripling and I was 137 at 13dpo that this is going to be a singleton :)

Twag yay bnb let you upload! I still can't lol. They are so cute!


----------



## Twag

They are super cuddly wanting to be lap dogs but far too big lol and they are amazing with the kids :thumb up:

I used photobucket Dobs


----------



## DobbyForever

Plays Jurassic park music, "clever girl."

My 45lb Aussie mix will climb into your lap when you're sitting at the dining table but not eating lol does not understand she is too big


----------



## gigglebox

PUHHHHPEEEEYYYS!!! I love shar peis! I love their squishy snouts. They're prone to skin issues though, right? Have you run into any of that?

Dobby I knew it!!! You've got a sticker in there. Now you gotta rub that juju off on J and Still's uteruses (uteri?) so their ninja beans stick around. 

My dang headache is back today/night, plus poor Des is sick :( he's passed out on the couch next to me. I hate when he's sick but the silver lining is he super sweet and pleasant to be around lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao Gigs re Des being so sweet when sick. I feel the same about my man child haha so I get it.

I'm hoping it is a sticker. Also hoping J and Still have stickers in there as well.

So both of my weeks shipped and both aren't scheduled to get here until next week. I am livid.


----------



## JLM73

Gahhh frickin hubs is NOT catching the bitch switch ON lectures he has gotten ALLL month about shopping cuz he "thinks" he has a good idea THEN teling me:growlmad: Today-
tells me by txt AFTER doin it, he transferred some money to MY paypal acct from his:huh: Then he says he can't put it into his acct cuz he overdrew and it will go toward the neg, which he wants to pay with this paycheck....which DIDN'T show up Friday, cuz HE calculated dates wrong after being with the SAME district like 15 yrs dbl :growlmad:
Now we have TWO dinner functions this week, and NO $ yet to go to them...
He gets $ a friend has owed over a month ( yay) Great :dance:
...I get called* 20 mins* after he frickin gets it, with beeps in the background, cuz the silly ass walked RIGHT into Winn Dixie to SPEND it!!!WTF:saywhat:
He calls me AFTER he is in checkout- then proceeds to argue with me that he ISN'T spending "our money" just to earn fuel perks ( 5cent off a galon for ea set amt you spend up to 20 gals, and .40 off a gal- a MUST use for us...)

I tell him :hissy: GET OUT OF THE LINNNNNEE!!!
He starts getn irritated saying* I* don't understand, that HE is not spending our money blah blah :ignore: and that he has a perks card blah blah :ignore:
I literally yeled STOP ...TALKING!
I then said 2 questions...silence...1...WHAT are you buying to get fuel perks??
He says these ready cook meals you always get...2 for $4...okaaaay...
2...HOW are you paying?? 
Him- I'm NOT using our money!! 
Me- HOWWWW are you payyyying???? Cuz *I* have the gift card HERE...
( bday giftcard for the store, so it won't cost us anything TRULY)
him- ....I'm paying with the credit card...
:brat: :hissy::saywhat: OMFG!! That ISSSS our money!!!:brat:
So you are REALLLY gonna pay F-ing INTEREST on $4 to get 5 CENTS off a gallon???= 90 CENTS offf??? WTF????
Then he say ...:huh: oh ...yea... I'll put the stuff back...
WT actual F*ck is the language barrier with the damn Y chromo???
It is very simple...we have ZERO $$ to spend on ANYTHING but gas UNTIL he gets paid WEDNESDAY!! * I*have a bday gift card...thus = costs us NTHING but we can get groceries....omg ...btwn him and mom....:gun::trouble:

...moving on...gonna see if uploads work now...he's on his way- going there a night early then back here tomoro for DS visit ... ONLY going there tonight cuz we are meeting realtor at 10 am at the prop that matched my dream lol.
Can't wait to see the inside...we have been "planning" wwhat we will do/add to the property if we can get it . I said Fences a MUST for the dogs, and flood lights cuz we have critters at night and I a big on security...oh and a microwave cuz even tho the ENTIRE inside has been remodeled and made modern this past summer, the small kitchen from 1925 has no built in micro, so we need to pu it on the counter...
Hubs thoughts?? He wants to RE-DO the entire foundation under the house:huh::saywhat::rofl: Do you KNOW how much it cost to LIFT an entire 1500sf house up to lay a NEW slab foundation, then reattach it????
All because they installed tile in wet area, and wood floor in all BRs and liv areas, and HE thinks they did a bad job cuz 2-3 boards are sticking up like 1/8 inch...
omg ...I was like um...Noooo...!!! That would cost so much we may as well build a NEW house behind the 1st!!! That damn Y chromo man....
I then told him, settling is NORMAL- even 2 yr old homes settle here, and have cracks on outer walls- very common here...the fact this house is 91 years OLD, and solidly built enuff to NOT settle more than an 1/8th in in ONE room, AND it withstood HOW many hurricanes and trop storms when new homes fall apart after 1??? Dude...here...Take this piping hot cup of STFU and go sit over there and SIP it...:roll:


----------



## Jezika

Your weeks shipped? Eh?


----------



## JLM73

CB weeks....Sorry about shipping *Dobbleganger* :hugs:

*Twag* CUTE! Is Chloe mixed? Long nose for a Sharpie ( yes I know I joke Sharpie like the marker...also call Chihuahuas Huas lol)

I sense some Blue in her coat too!


----------



## DobbyForever

I would not want to be hubs right now lol. That's super illogical haha. I'm sorry. He seriously needs a money management class. How has he made it to adulthood like this?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yay for the good beta!!!!

J wow lol he sucks at money


----------



## pacificlove

You ladies are so chatty!

Gigs, god for you on trying to educate people about ducks! Gosh, I hate pet gifting for any occasion...
Speaking of poultry.. we've had the raccoons back the last 2 nights. They still managed to find or create holes. Hubby got a few well placed whacks at one but it still walked away limping. Now hubby is building us new coops.(this property came with 2 coops, but they are old and obviously not raccoon proof) didn't loose any chickens, with night feeds I have been hearing when the ruckus starts and can send hubby out just in time. Kinda wish we owned a gun now ;) his words too

Jez, so happy to hear you had a good shower! Did you end up playing many games?

I have only ever met one Shar pei and for some reason I got hives from him...he has so far been the only dog I have reacted to, and with working in pet store, showing, trialing etc I've been around a lot of dogs! 

As for testing, I should start again... Just to see when the hcg leaves my body. I think by the time hubby and i start trying again, the remaining tests will be expired!


----------



## JLM73

Ok upload test with dog pics, then test pics....
grrrrr how the hell do I FIX this upload error???:brat:
I *think* my line IS darker today than ystrdy, but was hard to tell when wet F-ing BnB! fix yer sh*t!!


----------



## JLM73

*PL* can you all get a pellet gun or BB gun?? Hell paint balls hurt like hell too, plus yoou could mark them for repeat offender count :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Grrrr!:brat:
I just cleared allllllllll my cookies to see if i could restart bnb and upload pics of my I *think* bfp, and F-ing bnb won't let me due to same error Dobs and Jez stated ....wth??? where is their tech support team??
This has been hourrrrs!
So run down..."thought" this morning's test was lighter:cry:
Looked at it after it dried and something there, pink, darker than 10dpo fmu:-k

irked me alllll after noon so at 1pm I started a hold intending NOT to drink anything and to pee at 6pm=5hr hold...

Dumb arse me was chewing hubs out on the ph and just auto made/drank half a cup of ESPRESSO with french vanilla:dohh:

no biggie...only 1/2 a cup = PEE urge like mad at 2pm:dohh:

ok peed, restart hold- had to PEE like mad by 3:30pm:dohh:

Peed AGAIN, restarted hold, and held till 7:30pm= 4 hrs ( only cuz I was busy trying to upload am hpt pics and couldn't)
*Still* I feel yer pain on short holds now lol

Sooo poas first sig at 7:30 pm...my last one :cry:
and saw a line but UBER faint at 5mins :( BUT the pee in the cup was not as yellow as fmu ( which for me is orange...homey don't play on pee holds overnight LOL)
So I know the pm pee was a semi diluted sample...
Ladies, I swear it is pinker than my fmu! 
Pics taken btwn 8-10 mins! and it's sopping wet! Maybe the :ninja: bean is trying:shrug:
Anyway 11 dpo today, AF due in 2 days...I hope it IS a bfp...lookin like one, and I would LOVE to be bump buds with Dobbleganger, Still and the ladies In / near the TWW this round!

If not...I have Clomid, which is exciting but THIS would soooo make a better story! Tried for 29 cycles straight, finally got Clomid, but got knocked up RIGHT before I could use it:rofl:....strong stuff that Clomid! Even in the pkg ! Hope it's real!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was almost outed. My parents wanted to go to a Japanese place and they only served sushi! If I said I couldn't eat sushi then they would know lol luckily there was a soup place next door and I blamed my achy gums for the need for soup but I was sweating bullets for a moment


----------



## TexasRider

Dang y'all are busy today...

I was super busy today going to grocery store for mom and then home to bake 4 items for a bake sale for a child who has cancer. We are really good friends with the family so we made several desserts. It's a brain tumor and they can't operate on it at all cause it's wrapped around a major artery to the brain....

Anyway still on AF and I hope she leaves soon. I looked at my appointment card and apparently my OB appointment isn't till the end of February ugh.... Oh well. Diet isn't going to well today. I crashed bad. Oh well there is always tmrw and Thursday is thanksgiving so I know I'm cheating then too lol

Dobs- great beta numbers! 

J- sorry about your man being an irresponsible butt.... Ugh men suck sometimes.


----------



## Michellebelle

So from about 12-6pm today my ovaries were REALLY achy and bloated. I kept feeling it when I would get up from my desk at work. Then it stopped. So I think I may have Oed sometime during that window. I hope so at least. That would give me excellent timing, and DH and I have plans to bd tonight before bed too. 

And now I'm soooo sleepy. I just want to go to bed. Once I have dinner and BD, I'm gonna be out like a light.


----------



## JLM73

Ok I give up waiting on BnB...
Here's a link to CDTP my am after drying:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images220333

and PM while WET at 8 mins ( that's why there's still dye to left):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=612962

Hubs is here now gotta run n hide! lol :wohoo:


----------



## StillPraying

J!!!! I seeeeee those! Oh man stick Lil ninja bean stick!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm the worst J,mhaving trouble seeing it on my screen :( but I like Still's enthusiasm! Wish i knew what to say about hubs. Wtf. 

PL, glad you're fighting off the raccoons so far. I discovered one of my guinea fowl with his head missing in our run the other day. I'm guessing a coon or opossum climbed up and snatched him off the fence (they perch). Hubs and I had been really slack about the electric fence being turned on so it was off that night. Oops! Not making that mistake again i'm relieved it wasn't one of my ducks or a goose though. I feel bad for the guinea...but i'd be pissed if it was a duck or goose.

Mich, yay for ovulating! Hope you get good news soon!

Dobs nice quick thinking! I'm impressed.

Shae, i took one a couple weeks ago and found the hook effect is def a real thing. I think i was between 7 & 8 weeks oregnant and my test looked like it did at 12dpo.


----------



## shaescott

J, the first link didn't work for me, idky. It said unauthorized access lol. 

*M&S* I looked up the dressing/stuffing thing. Its stuffing if it's in the turkey, dressing if it's outside the turkey, UNLESS you live in the south (USA), where it's always dressing. But tbh I always call it stuffing, even if it wasn't cooked in the turkey. 

Whoever suggested ham a while back, I hate ham :rofl: so chicken it is! Thanks though!

Dobs I would still eat sushi. It's honestly misplaced fear. My doctor mom ate sushi while pregnant, she said it's really fine. Soft cheeses on the other hand, that's a no-no. While I DEF don't recommend it, a study showed that light drinking during pregnancy (can't remember the amount, maybe 3 glasses of wine per week) actually produced slightly smarter kids than no drinking. But I wouldn't risk it. In France they drink small amounts of wine while pregnant, but if they see you eating a salad you get glares for the raw vegetables. Interesting, eh?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae agreed sushi from a reputable place is fine. And despite this place being in Downtown Palo Alto, my stomach said run. Which was a good call my mom threw up her food and said it tasted iffy


----------



## DobbyForever

OMg what is this tiny house hunters she is buying a shoe box


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl boo on the raccoons but yay for a handy hubby to the rescue! How are we on labor watch? Are we getting close?

Gigs yikes and what a waste to just take the head :(. Sorry any new videos?

Shae oh yeah I was watching a video on wine safety and the French drinking through pregnwncy came up. So interesting how cultural pregnancy norms vary indeed.

J I still see the lines but the first link doesn't work for me :(

Michelle fxed!!! Definitely excellent timing! Plus the three eggies! Eep exciting


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs PL already had her baby...


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah omg my brain wtf is wrong with me :rofl: Logan and she posted all those cute pictures well like two but lol omg and her milk was leaking omg it's all coming back to me


----------



## StillPraying

Breathe child breathe :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I seriously cannot believe I forgot she gave birth I am laughing so hard.


----------



## shaescott

Omg Dobs maybe you need some sleep haha


----------



## StillPraying

I guarantee PL didn't forget so it's okay lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I love you ladies I'm going to bed now haha <3


----------



## DobbyForever

But someone is on labor impending! Jez, right? Like 2 weeks? I knew someone is due in two weeks so I'm not completely losing it


----------



## Clover_child

Clover_child said:


> Hey yall!
> So i need your guys help. I got my mirena out this month and all sorts of weird stuff has been happening and I dont know if its a little bean or if its all in my head. This is our first month ttc. Ever since ovulation I have had headaches, cankers sores (which i never get), extreme trapped gas or gurgly gut, constipation and loose stools back and forth, heartburn, moody as all get out, ewcm for the past week, pressure in my pelvis (don't know if this is just trapted gas), random bouts of nausea after I eat, burping and a little bit of stomach contents come up, congestion, and hot flashes, and lots of snoring according to my poor DH. Currently right now I am 14 DPO. I took a hpt on DPO12 and it was a bft.
> Thanks in advance ladies!


Update I'm now three days late more nausea and I now have thrush which I have never had before.


----------



## JLM73

*Clover*:hi:

Have you tested yet?? if not :test: lol
we are HUGE advocates of that lol.
Also *Shae* has a Mirena I believe...but she has looonng cycles, and irreg I believe in length ??
Were your periods reg on Mirena? Cuz they may again get reg, just a diff length :shrug:4 hrs, 

Re: not being able to use the 1st CDTP link :-k not sure why- I click both and they work, but honestly I thought the line was fading when I did the fmu and it was wet...was bumed till I lined them up once it dried, and saw it WAS darker, but I am more thrilled with the PM test as it was a shorter hold but I had the darn coffee as well a few hrs earlier, so I had peed at 2:30 and again at 3:30:roll: and the 7:30p pee was yellow for sure but pale...I usually can hold strict and get orange pee when I test ...:blush: cuz I SUCK at drinking alot of water...
the 2nd pic on CDTP which you all can see shows the line better than the wet 6pm one, but here's a link to the 6pm- 11dpo first sig, saving the last frer till like Tues late in day, as it's the ONLY and last I will have this cycle, unless I get a DEF + frer, then I'll talk hubs into another pack to monitor progression since no darn CB weeks anywhere local, and I don't have $$ to order one :(

and CDTP voters are soooo wishy washy! They voted all my tests so far neg/evap/unsure mostly but NOT + by more than a cpl %...today's 11dpo, wet they say 83% neg, and once it was DRY and lined with the others they vote 53% +:rofl: SAME test ppl!
I wish there was a way to elim the voting part 

I still can't upload pics here :growlmad:


----------



## Clover_child

JLM73 said:


> *Clover*:hi:
> 
> Have you tested yet?? if not :test: lol
> we are HUGE advocates of that lol.
> Also *Shae* has a Mirena I believe...but she has looonng cycles, and irreg I believe in length ??
> Were your periods reg on Mirena? Cuz they may again get reg, just a diff length :shrug:

I tested on a cheapy and it was negative but my urine was really dilute I always had normal periods on the mirena so this is abnormal for me.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh, well likely 50miu so you are still in !:thumbup:


----------



## Clover_child

JLM73 said:


> Ahh, well likely 50miu so you are still in !:thumbup:

I have one first response should I try that one I was saving it to if my period was over a week late.


----------



## Jezika

Clover, I say do it!

J, yeah I always find those votes wishy washy and used to always resent the people voting negative.

Dobs - LOL! That's hilarious that you forgot! Definitely some baby brain for you there. Must totes be a sticky-ass bean. And yes, I am due in exactly two weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

J if you upload it as negative or positive, it will take away the option to vote.

Clover, not sure but if your test is negative I'd lean more towards your cycles are regulating still.

Uuugggghhh I have to moan ladies...poor Des is still quite feverish and cough-y at 3 am, now I'm up, headache still there and I'm feeling nauseated :( really hoping I'm not about to fall sick right before holiday, and hoping DS & Hubs both get over their stuff in time to travel tomorrow....but it's not looking promising right now :( 

Dobs no new videos. I started to make one and was updating on all the birds we've lost in the past couple months, but I was yammering for nearly 10 minutes...so I want to redo it.

Jez any signs of labor? Feel any different?


----------



## Twag

Jeez you guys are busy whilst I am sleeping lol 

Okay can't quite remember who asked but Chloe is a pure breed they both are just Chloe is a dilute her colouring is called Lilac and more of the bone mouth variety whereas Shyla is a mini pei and more of the squidgy hippo type :thumbup: plus all the medication Chloe is on her muzzle has really deflated :(

J I totally see a line on the CTP link :thumbup: the newest one looking the best how many DPO are you?

OMG Dobs total baby brain :haha: go get some sleep my dear

Gigs hope your DH and Des are feeling better soon I feel your pain both my little ones have a nasty cough & cold at the moment so sleeping is not going well as that is when the cough is worst when they lay down :dohh: I have been up since 3.30am also and now I have a full day of work ahead :boo:

Do we have anymore pee stick porn to look at?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Clover- unfortunately your cycles on Mirena don't count as what your 'normal' is. And unless you tracked ovulation by OPKs and/ or temping you're most likely not late, AF just isn't due yet especially with a negative test. I'd say give it a few more days and test again.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- OMG, I can't believe you momentarily forgot about Logan's birth!!! :rofl: You officially have baby brain. I have to be 100% honest with you here...once that begins, you're screwed. I have yet to recover any of the brain cells I lost from being pregnant with either of my children, and this is 3.5 and 2 years after the fact. Perhaps the rest of it can be chalked up to a continual state of sleep deprivation and exhaustion. I don't know.

Jez- You'reeeeeeee up!!!! And then is it Green? I can't remember. Anyway, I hope little Miss M stays put for another couple of weeks for you. No rush, eh? ;)

Twag- Your pups are beautiful! I love all of those velvety wrinkles. <3 I have a smooshy purebred basset hound, and we adore her.


----------



## Twag

Thanks Wookie they are very soft & squishy - oh I remember now Gigs you asked about skin issues - nope we have had no skin issues and we have now owned 4 Shar Pei in total :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, :haha: you are havjng a big case of Baby brain ;) what a sticky bean you must have! I am doing a 4 am feed right now. 

J, your hubby seems a little (read a lot) clueless about where the money sits. Time for you to take over all money aspects for a while?

The mw came by our house late yesterday afternoon. We weighed Logan and he is gaining weight faster then average. Seriously, this kid barely fits a newborn size diaper at just over a week old, we are heading out later today to buy the next size. Good thing we didn't stock up on nb size...
Also while in labor at the hospital they drew blood from me to culture for bacterial infection. Turns out it was positive which most likely explains why we didn't get the birth we wanted. The fact that my waters broke early, didn't help. But, it also means I'll be able to aim for natural delivery with next babies.
We got him out just in time and were able to avoid the nicu.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao thanks Wookie I was forgetful before this (unfocused) but this is a new level lol. Sister tell another sister, st least I have company haha

Clover, as someone who was very regular on paragard (non hormonal iud) I have to second Gigs and Green on this one. My cycle after paragard removal was 2.5 weeks longer as my O was delayed. Anytime I was on bcp then got off the cycle I stopped was at least a few days delayed. The younger you are, the better your body readjusts, but that is just my experience. FXed. But at this point the bfns mean you ovulated later than you think rather than being pregnant. The good news is it doesn't mean you can't still be in the running. What has your bd looked like this cycle?

Gigs aww i'd watch for 10m. Your videos are fascinating plus the ducks are so ducky 

Twag I'm washing my hands of fs for a few days. I just want the lines to match, but that didn't happen until 15-17dpo last time. And I was probably around 500-1000miu at that point. But hoping we get more tests from J and still! And that they fix this picture thing r_r. I think Chloe looks beautiful regardless of the medication. You're a beautiful soul for taking care of them :)


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I'm glad that they figured out the likely cause of the complications during birth. Really excited that you can get the birth you want in the future! And yay for feeding little Logan! Of course I wish it was 4am though lol

J I like pl's idea. My mom handled all the money with my dad. Not that he wasn't responsible but she just did. For a surprisingly male dominated culture, a lot of Thai women manage the family money

Jez agreed any signs of labor?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Offt, where to begin lol?

Shae - dressing? How silly lol. Dressing is what you put on salads :haha: Stuffing is stuffing no matter where it is cooked. Cherries are still cherries whether or not they're inside or outside a pie :rofl: Strange people, southerners.

Also, I can't believe the French would be wary of eating fresh vegetables. Maybe in Spain where the water is not good. Here, the only thing we're really meant to avoid is soft cheese (listeria) undercooked meat, and fresh tuna (high mercury content) Oily fish in general should be limited to two portions a week, apparently. The alcohol guidelines keep changing - it was 1-2 units once or twice a week with Joe, then no safe amount so nothing with Nat, then back to 1-2 units with Ella. (1 unit is one standard measure of a 40% proof spirit, or equivalent, so 25ml/1 fl.oz of vodka, about 200ml of beer, 1/3 glass of wine) No mention of deli meats, sushi, soft serve ice-cream, and the countless others I would never have heard if it wasn't for BnB :haha:

The only thing I wouldn't eat is soft cheese unless it was cooked (but then I wouldn't eat that anyway) Well done or even medium steak is sacrilege, I'd rather no steak at all than one that is ruined :haha: If it doesn't bleed when I stab it, I'm not interested.

Clover - you've just had an incredibly invasive form of hormonal bc removed. It would be very unusual for you to just bounce back instantly, especially as one of the main ways the mirena works is by destroying your uterine lining, which you definitely need to be good for implant and which can take a long time to recover. If you weren't tracking ov, then you don't know when your period is due - there's no point using your previous cycle history as those were under totally different circumstances. 

Use the FRER - it's the most sensitive commercially available, at least in the UK, so is meant for early testing - by the time you've missed a period, if you are pregnant your hcg is usually so high that any old test will do.

Hook effect - wasn't true for me - my test line is darker than control at 18 weeks and came up much faster than the control did.

Michelle - yay for achy ovaries!

PL - chunky monkey, go Logan :happydance: That's awesome that he's putting weight on great!

J - time to confiscate the credit cards. I don't see a line on my phone :( fx.

Speaking of lines - Still? What time is it over there lol?

The baby brain is real, Wooks and Dob. I used to have a photographic memory. These days I'm lucky to remember what I had for breakfast...

I've got a coughing little sickie here too - Nathaniel has a horrendous cough and wheeze again, just for a change. Just hoping it starts to clear up in the next day or two because the last two times he's ended up in hospital with it :( specialist appt in December but we're just expecting a diagnosis of asthma and the treatment for that is what we're already giving him anyway.

I forget the rest. I'm tired. So tired. I've done literally nothing all weekend but sleep, and it still isn't enough.


----------



## JLM73

Yea, he SUX at money use! Had to give him the eh eh eh! Stop hand a cpl times last night at store lol
He DID finally get me to his bank Saturday and added on the acct so I can monitor spending- but would rather he CHANGE his money thinking ! I've explained EACH time step by step how what he did/wants to do is hurting us financially- he gets it THEN but is still not 100% putting that thinking to use.

I woke at 6:40 ugh, so I temped...then stomach cramps from hell :devil:started !
I haaaate when I eat something that irritates my guts cuz it literally feels like a fulll system empty, but hella solid cramping for a min at a time, that come and go just like LABOR???
NOOO idea why this is the norm for my tummy when I eat something sketchy, but it SUX with one bathroom. Instead of staying in bed, hubs got up so now I gotta go back in there! I legit was stuck on the toilet cramping but just WAITING to "go" for 40 mins the first time....I hate this


----------



## gigglebox

Aww J stomach issues are the worst :( i get the same thing, like waves of horrible cramping pain until something finally happens. Not fun. I absolutely hate/fear stomach bugs.

Any update Still? I've got everything crossed for you :hugs: 

Twag, dang you really lucked out on healthy offspring! Did you buys from the same breeder each time? I had such an unlucky experience buying my pure bred boston. He would have been an excellent show dog, which is what i bought him for (i actually got him at a dog show where his uncle was being shown by the breeder and won first place while i was there)...but the breeder got all sketch and vanished after i bought the dog. We called him for papers several times (which in retrospect he should have given us at the time of purchase, but this was 13 years ago, i didn't think anything of it) but he never returned our calls/emails. Despite making it to 13 years, this pup has been a health mess! He got his epilepsy diagnosis at 3 years old, benign cycsts pop up a couple years after that, liver values off the chart of normal (but it's unresponsive to meds so we leave it be since he's asymptomatic from it), he is a lumpy old man now, and don't even get me started on the $3,000 mri he had to have a few years back because we thought he had a brain tumor. Turned out it was a bad reaction he started to have after years to his epilepsy meds...changed the meds, his crazy went away :growlmad: so pissed the vet didn't think to do that FIRST.

Ok. Enough of dog rant.

So sorry to read Des isn't the only one with illness :( poor kiddos! M&S hope he doesn't end up in the hospital again. Also hope he has a diagnosis of something fixable or easily managed.

Dobs, my FS line matched at 15dpo i think, and the next day the test line was lsightly lighter O_O I was worried, but for some reason I was incredibly chilled out this cycle so it didn't bother me too much, I just stopped testing after that.

I am however slightly worried that I'm not feeling movement :/ Do you formerly/further along pregnant ladies remember when it started for you? My uterus does keep getting really firm in different areas (not all over, it'll be like the side, then the bottom, then other side, etc). Not sure if this is baby moving around (is it even big enough to push out like that?) or braxton hicks (can those happen locally, not all over?)


----------



## gigglebox

OH was going to add about listeria! Turns out there are only about 1600 cases of it annually. I don't know if it's worldwide or just the states, but that is a very small percentage of the population regardless. To me, the benefits from eating things like fish outweighs the risk of getting listeria. Also, if you look back at all the outbreaks, the listeria has been in food that isn't even on the "no no list". As a matter of fact there's a current recall on Sabra hummus for possible listeria contamination. The biggest outbreak in recent history from from whole (not pre sliced) cantaloupe. 

I advise nothing, but my personal choice is to eat the risky foods as a treat, not a staple in my diet, and only from trusted sources.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I agree, dressing goes on salad. But that's the lingo in the southern USA I guess haha! 

MIRENA INFO: I have irregular cycles on the mirena, some very long (50+ days), some more normal (30-35). I have heard that women can get pregnant first cycle after removal, but not all will obviously, due to varying fertility and reaction to the removal, and your cycle will likely not go back to normal automatically. So you're probably not late at all. Also the change in hormones can cause symptoms. My first cycle on the mirena I got pregnancy symptoms at the end of the cycle, so there's that.

Also I plan to eat sushi during pregnancy, but no soft cheese or alcohol.


----------



## shaescott

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...d-baby-15-weeks-still-no-movement-normal.html

Gigs check out the responses on this


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I love your little turtle in the grass!!!

Alcohol is out for me. My parents weren't alcoholics but I have a few in laws that were and it was unamusing. I also had a drinking problem for like 5 years, so I'm wary of drinking anything while preggorific. I agree with gigs like not a staple but a treat is fine. I feel like most band are from back in the day when food handling was less regulated

I did read everything else but I've got that fuzzy headache you get when you sleep too much


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so sad. I asked my coworker about my other coworker. They decided on ivf. She has advanced maternal age, endo, and pcos. Have you guys heard of it being successful? I think she had surgery for the endo. She was talking about it last summer. :(


----------



## shaescott

Well Fern did IVF and she's preggo so it works sometimes


----------



## M&S+Bump

IVF should bypass maternal age and pcos as they'll force eggs to be released with meds and only put in ones which seem healthy. I don't know much about endo though, I guess it depends how bad it is whether the egg can stick. Fx.

Listeria, I think the reasoning is that while the risk is miniscule, the results can be catastrophic and that's why they suggest to avoid high risk foods. There has actually just recently been an outbreak here caused by blue cheese made at a local factory - some children and elderly died I believe :( Unlike salmonella and most food poisoning bacteria which are harmless to baby, just damn miserable for you lol. I don't eat soft or blue cheese anyway so not an issue for me. The limitations on fish is to do with mercury content in it due to contamination in the North Sea so that probably doesn't even apply to the US? I ignore it anyway :haha: and things like pate and sushi, as long as it's from a safe place I'll eat it. I don't even abstain from alcohol, just drink a lot less than I normally would. 

I had a 'friend' who ranted approx every two days on Facebook about how much she was craving sushi during her pregnancy but couldn't have it. I didn't bother pointing out that if she's so paranoid about the raw fish, you can get veggie sushi... and she continued to smoke all through her pregnancy, cigarettes, not even switching to an e-cig. Apparently she'd asked her midwife about switching and she'd said there's not enough research so she can't say they're safe. So she just continued to smoke - obviously the fact that that's got plenty of research to say it's incredibly UNSAFE wasn't enough... I just deleted her when I found out - I can't be dealing with people so stupid, and worse than stupid, willfully ignorant.


----------



## Twag

Gigs - we did get Chloe and Lela (our black pei who died in May) from the same breeder they were half sisters (same sire) and only 6 months apart sadly Lela died of kidney failure in May suddenly and Chloe has been diagnosed with kidney disease (although early stages) - kidney issues are a breed thing and fevering which sadly Chloe suffers with but that is the ONLY thing she has suffered with - Shyla we rescued in September so we have only had her 2 months (wow feels like we have had her longer) but so far no real health issues although we are going to get her tested for kidneys in the new year before she is spayed (previous owners didn't bother and we only found out about Chloe's health issues a month ago) so we are getting her done after her next season :wacko: normally I would have had her done at 6 months :shrug:

I remember with Izzy that I very first felt her move at 14 weeks and it was when I was bent over and felt like a fish flop in my belly
Elliot I didn't feel until around 20 weeks I do not think :wacko:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh yeh, baby movement. Joe was around 20 weeks. Nathaniel around 16, I think? Ella was later than Nat, because I remember worrying that I hadn't felt her by the same gestation, and that was without the anterior placenta I had the first two times.


----------



## Fern81

Dobs- I couldn't conceive for 12 years due to endo (had many surgeries to remove it but it keeps growing back). I'm also old-ish ito maternal age (35 on Friday). Ivf worked for us the first time and it's really recommended for endo sufferers because the embies develop in a non-toxic lab environment instead of in a highly toxic endo environment; at least for the first 3-5 days. I was also given cortisones to help fight off the endo inflammation and to decrease the possibility of rejection & of course asprin to improve implantation. Without all the IVF meds and procedures I wouldn't be pregnant. (I've tried almost everything else.)


----------



## Fern81

Almost all the ladies in our may/june ivf group were successful, many are now pregnant with twins. Many of the ladies who were unsuccessful did get a bfp with subsequent FET or IVF.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies! I just want this for her so badly. She waited on her hubby forever and she just didn't expect it to take so long and then to find out about the endo and pics. I just adore her.

Twag I am confused because you said rehome and breeder. Were they bought from the breeder then returned and then you bought them? Sorry I know you went over this but I get confused easily lol

MS I love you. I don't have time for that! Omg I'm that way with people, too. Well friends. Infinite patience for family and bfs haha


----------



## gigglebox

I have a friend who was early 30's with endo and i think pcos but not positive...she did ivf with 2 embies and ended up with triplets.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fun fact: Humans are deuterostomes, which means that when they develop in the womb the anus forms before any other opening. Which basically means at one point you were nothing but an asshole.

Omg I can't even stop laughing I saw this on iflscience just now


----------



## M&S+Bump

My brother was born without an anal opening... I wonder what he is? &#128563;


----------



## gigglebox

Hahhahahhahah that's stupid yet hilarious.

Dobs other than your one friend, have you told anyone else about the pregnancy?


----------



## Twag

Dobs - so Chloe we have had since she was 8 weeks old and we got her from a breeder she is now 7
Shyla we rescued she is about 2.5 

Omg ha ha ha laughing about assholes - very interesting fact :)


----------



## DobbyForever

MS sorry to ask such a dumb question, if he didn't have an anal opening how did he poo?

Twag thaaaank you the world makes sense again

Gigs nope. As of right now only my friend and my doctor know. I thought about telling my brother, but he has a big mouth. I just know I won't get the support I want, and honestly I can be easily manipulated/stressed out. So I just want to reach a point where people don't get to give an opinion on whether I keep it or not.

Just got off the phone with my gyn. I forgot how hilarious she is. They took care of my appointment and she's sending me test options, but still probably going to have to get the bloodwork privately done. She did say the other doctor ordered a bunch of betas so I can do them basically as much as I want haha but I am sticking to wed morning then done


----------



## mrs.green2015

"You're basically nothing but an asshole" hahahhaahaha omg I'm dying. 

Dobs- I also know someone who has endo and got preggo with ivf their son is now like 15ish. 

J- that's so frustrating. It's like you have to treat him like a son vs a husband. Also my tummy does that too. I feel your pain. 

Gig- everyone expected me to feel these little guys because there's two and I did randomly starting at around 16-17 weeks but really no official movements until maybe 23 weeks? And wasn't consistent until maybe 26-27. I really wouldn't worry. 

Still- update?

Ugh I forgot everyone else now. Sorry I love you all!

AFM- there's so much I am realizing we haven't done or bought yet and it's starting to get overwhelming. Oh and guess what?! Thanksgiving is my FAVORITE! And my throat hurts. I think I'm getting sick again. So I'm sleeping all day.


----------



## M&S+Bump

He couldn't Dobs, lol. They had to operate on him at a day old, basically. He was christened at the hospital because they didn't think he'd make it - he got through that, then when he was two they discovered an artery growing around and blocking one of his bronchial tubes so he had to have surgery for that too.

Other than a medical discharge from the army (due to the heart surgery) so he never ended up doing his National Service, he's a perfectly healthy 29-yo now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Damn MS! I'm so glad they were able to operate and that he pulled through and was able to live a healthy life.

Aww green rest up! Go away sickness! Shoo! And you have time love. And a lot already from me peeking around your bump hehe. How's your nursery looking? Dying for pics, not that the upload is working


----------



## gigglebox

Is upload still not working? Lame.


----------



## StillPraying

So I did a new choice test with fmu and it was BFN but the test had weird inky smudges all over it? Also had a positive OPK. I had to go to work for a few hours so I decided on my way back I'd just get a frer because this is my last cycle ttc. So I know I said no more short holds but I have no willpower. This is about 2.5 hr hold. Line started coming up in 3 min.... :shock: think I'm 12dpo but could be less due to crazy opks. Here's link Cuz bnb won't upload!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=613230


----------



## Fern81

Oooh Still. I'm just crossing everything for you. Xx


----------



## StillPraying

Ok sorry for my selfish moment reading to catch up.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhh I knew it! Bfns my ass!!!!! Yessssss stttick stick stick!


----------



## gigglebox

Well that is DEFINITELY positive! I hope it gets darker! Eeeee I'm holding out hope for you!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I told my grandmother again because she has denentia and I could tell she didn't quite get it the first time lol. She said congrats and couldn't stop smiling esp when I told her if it's a girl her middle name will be a combo of my mom's name and her name. So now I want a girl lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Fucking SO calls me and invites me to a lunch date and since I was right there I said yes. He's like i'lol be there in 10. Ok I get there and wait around and get a text saying he'lol be here in 3 minutes and wait in the car. So I'm suffocating in my car and calling and calling no answer. It's 20m later like wtf there's a Walmart down the street you could have just been honest I could have gone to Walmart but no the selfish ass I'm about to just go home


----------



## DobbyForever

And he shows up on his stupid new motorcycle in his stupid mc vest. But then he bought me lunch and told me I'm pretty so I'm not mad anymore lol


----------



## gigglebox

Did he say why he was late? How did lunch go outside of the compliments?


----------



## gigglebox

I think we can all relate to this photo... https://www.scarymommy.com/photo-moms-rainbow-babies-viral/?utm_source=FB


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs how rude of him! Idk about where you are but the mc here are rude and obnoxious! 

Greenie I hope the sickness stays away so you can enjoy turkey day. Can you gargle some salt water?

MS I would delete such an obnoxious person too! Good grief! Ain't nobody got time for that crap. 

PL glad the bacterial infection didn't affect your or baby and no nicu time.

Clover I agree with other ladies. Whenever you stop bc and especially the implant ones you can't really know what's normal for you, and stopping/starting bc can give you all kinds of symptoms. 

AFM if line is good tomorrow I'll do a digi on turkey day!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- yay! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow. Especially a FMU one. 

Dobs- I don't even have words for him. I would be so pissed if someone did that to me. 

Gig- I saw that picture on Facebook. It made me cry. Wouldn't it be amazing if we all got together and did that?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gigs it didn't click at first but awwww how sweet is that photo! I wish we all lived closer. I would totally do our own general chatter rainbow picture :). For irony of our thread name, we should do it sitting/standing around a pullout couch ;)

Still yay! I'm so glad you still get to do your turkey day digi! What brand are you using again?

He just overestimated how long it would take because he was on a bike. He was apologized profusely, which he usually doesn't. Their are varying types of mcs. The loud, obnoxious ones you speak of are the 1%ers. His club isn't, but he got all caged bird since he joined his and so I hate seeing his patch lol. We didn't really talk. We agreed to hold off until he takes his test and I do my formal observation, so not until next weekend. We just played catch up, talked about how pretty I am, and solidified our plans for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw I just bought pokemon moon and sun for my brothers and myself, so I may be AWOL for a while :rofl: gotta catch em all!


----------



## gigglebox

What is pokemon sun & moon? New cell game?

Still, I'm eagerly awaiting your test. I'll be stalking like mad to see more tests tomorrow.

J, did you test today???


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wish me luck guys. I'm off to try to find coming home outfits for the boys. I've hated everything so far. At this rate they may come home naked lol


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie dd1 came home in pj's Cuz the outfit we picked was too big. Dd2 came home in hospital clothes because we didn't have preemie clothes!

Gigs loooove the photo! Dd2 was a rainbow baby and so my baby shower was St Patrick's day themed with rainbows everywhere:) 

Dobs I don't think there are many here. 

Anyone ever made sweet potatoes or green bean casserole in crockpot?


----------



## FutureMrs

Quick post but sending you sticky vibes Still! Thats a definitely positive test :)


----------



## JLM73

Post n run. ..nothing majorly better :(
At least i have Clomid. ..
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=613300


----------



## StillPraying

J when is AF due? 12dpo right? I'm so excited for you to start the clomid!! :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, how rude of him!hope he had a good excuse?

Gigs, I think I have seen that picture circulate. It's wonderful :)

Still, fx this line turns darker for you! Are you testing tomorrow?

Green, hope you don't get sick! Time to drink up on the hot lemon and eat some garlic. Those are my go tos.

Afm, I stepped on the scale this morning and was surprised to see I have reached pre pregnancy weight 8 days post partum! I think I can also accredited not gaining a ton of weight during... Now to keep it down too (always hungry these days!)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl congrats on getting back to pre preg weight so quickly! Just stock up on healthy snacks to munch on :)

Green Gl! And you know we want pics. Are you going to make them match or no?

Still agreed can't wait for more line porn

J I see the line. I saw it on the top two, not the middle ones, and then the last one the best. It looks darker to me than the last couple of days but similar to the first ones, so I'm a bit confused/don't know what to make of it. I hope it darkens though.

Gigs it's just the latest pokemon handheld game. They are on islands and added a Darwinian thing to it. I'm not particular amused but I'm only into the first town. I have to catch everything/have rules about what level my starter/party must be before moving on to the next town haha


----------



## JLM73

*Still* HUGE CONGRATS on the frer confirm! ! You need to leave the fs alone now and get a cb weeks digi 3 pack and do 1/week!
AF is due anytime tomoro for me,poss even overnight 13dpo into 14dpo am...

Just finished visit with DS and had to stop on side of road to make sure i had the Clomid! 
Excited to try it, but now worried about DH :spermy:
as his last and only kiddo was 30 yrs ago :shrug:

*Mrs G and other prior Clomid ladies*
Did you all have any side effects with Clomid? ?

DH has been on my LAST nerve all F-ING day:growlmad:
Saying dumb shit at the house viewing, like ohh,, gotta replace the roof on the workshop 50 damn times, when NO ONE is gonna LIVE in the damn workshop:brat: Seriously! 

Then i said it like every time, and he got snippy so i called him mom's name lol Amma he got this edgy tone about not saying that, so i said then STOP acting like her! 
The realtor was like okayyyy....time to go lol

Whatever, it was dumb to say add we have NO reason to even think the metal roof leaks! Dry inside and it's gonna be a indoor outdoor dog kennel anyway! 
And even if it DID leak alllll our dogs love water, .... now we're going into Walmart to shop and I definitely have been quiet most of the trip I am over him today seriously I wish it was one of the days that we were not in the same house cuz he has been a royal pain in the arse


----------



## Michellebelle

Quick response as I'm about to head out, but J, on clomid the main thing I experienced was hot flashes.


----------



## gigglebox

J, what was your impression of the place otherwise? Did you get any photos? What did hubs think of it? I'm assuming he wasn't a fan based on his demeanor.... I'm still having trouble seeing lines but if this isn't the cycle, glad you have clomid in hand! So i was under the impression it just makes you ovulate. Does it give you good quality eggs, too? Really hope it does the trick! I hate to be a nay sayer but my guess is it is probably your eggs since you've had multiple donors with no success...


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle did you O? 

J sorry dh is being a pain. Men suck. Do you start taking the clomid during AF or after? Is the house affordable for you guys? 

I can't find digis with weeks anywhere?! Gonna check amazon. I have another frer for the morning, which AF is supposedly due tomorrow so if I get a good line with fmu then I will buy a Digi. Still nervous :wacko:


----------



## FutureMrs

Question re strollers, what are all you mamas using? Is it worth investing in a baby jogger select so it can be converted into a double eventually?


----------



## JLM73

*Still* you can start Clomid cd3,4,,or5
The earlier the more eggs you make and a cpl mature, higher chance of mults, layer is supposedly 1 totally mature egg, but in gen anytime you use Clomid i think chance of multiple

I am doing cd3 thru cd7,opks,bbt, and :sex: like:bunny:
Lol kidding, bd every other day near expected O, +opk

*Gigs* at 43 trying 29 cycles and mult donors it's ABSOLUTELY is my egg quality that is the prob!
What i meant earlier about hubs:spermy: is that since he has not had a child since he was married 30 years ago and also has not had anyone who has been willing to have children since then they have all had two bowls there is no way to know if he has any motility issues or count issues and my only concern with that is it would add to our issues TTC...

As for the Clomid it does not improve egg quality per se however remember all eggs are not mature at all until stimulated to be mature which is what Clomid will do and it is when they become mature it forces ovulation.
So technically if my ovaries are functioning weekly and ovulating each month but putting out eggs that are not fully mature than they cannot be fertilized Clomid will ensure these eggs are mature or most of them before they are pushed out of the ovary.
So in that way, it does improve egg quality because it ensures that they are not put out in an immature state whereas my ovaries may be kind of sluggish at 43 and just putting eggs out that aren't really ready to be fertilized yet.
Also by taking Clomid CD 3 through 7 I definitely will have a higher chance of releasing multiple mature eggs which means more chances for fertilization even if count is low on his end but I still worry about motility he definitely does not have the best habits of eating and has a few health issues due to being insulin-dependent and very overweight:shrug:

I also read a very disheartening article a month or so ago about male infertility and having high blood sugars for many years causing diabetic neuropathy which basically means the nerves in that particular part of the body are dead and gone and or non-functional and it's not reversible this also includes fertility as the nerves that cause erection and ejaculation can be affected permanently:(
So just in case this part is not strong enough to propel them the right way haha I will be cupping and syringing a few times


----------



## DobbyForever

I need a virtual hug.

I was watching teen mom with my mom, eating dinner, having a good time. And we get to talking about whose family is the most functional and so forth. I Segway into bringing my cousin, who just told her mom and how I was so sad for her that, unlike my other uncle who just hides his disapproval, her mom told her that she needs to get an abortion right now. And my mom was like I agree with her mom, she has no business having a fourth child when she doesn't take care of the three she has and she's still married to her ex and her bf is still married to his ex. And I was like that's not the point, it's a shame her mom couldn't just be supportive. And she was like we don't lie to each other in our family, you know that. 

So then I stir the conversation in SO and I, and at this point my stepdad hears the commotion and comes to investigate. And he was like well if that's what you want fine. And I was like what if what I want is to just go out and have a baby on my own? What if that's what is going to make me happy? And he goes off on his why would you have a baby that already has two strikes against it? I know you and you wouldn't do that to a kid. And I was like and what if I did? What if I decided that i own a 3 bedroom condo in a nice neighborhood and make 85k a year and I've decided I'm going to break up with SO and be a single mother? My stepdad walked out of the room shaking his head, and my momm told me that I sound stupid like my cousins and that I make her sick.

I can only imagine what they would have said if I told them I am pregnant and the likelihood of me being a single mother is pretty high.


----------



## JLM73

So late just got home and still need to make something for a late dinner going to make some buffalo wings and onion rings and sit on my ass the rest of the night and watch movies I am so dead beat tired only got like three and a half hours sleep last night do to those stomach cramps:(

Hubs is doing an AL Bundy in the bathroom he literally sit on the toilet looking at his phone for like an hour at a time LOL

The dogs are finally outside running after 8 hours inside as we were in my County not his and that house that we looked at this morning looks pretty darn good but definitely need some improvements like fencing everywhere and the master does not have a tub although the hall bathroom has a huge bathroom.
The flooring paint counters Bath and Kitchen have all been completely updated so nothing to do there and when we saw the house it was chilly this morning here, and the house must be well insulated because overnight was in the forties and at 10 a.m. the inside house temperature was still 52 degrees even though it was probably 60 outside not bad for a 91 year old house!
It has a lot of options in a lot of possibilities it's actually a huge property 1.5 Acres well huge for us haha but the workshop is pretty big and has a lot of ways we could set it up and things we can do with it the house itself looks pretty good although the roof of course and Foundation need to be inspected as usual ...
We got tons of pics and he got some video but B&B is not letting me upload anything still this is 2 days now it's ridiculous
We still need to get his place rented and or sold but we really need to move to something so it can be empty and make it easier for us to repair things
The realtor told us about a company today that will inspect a property you're interested in purchasing it for you , then they act as your landlord and you basically rent it from them until your credit is better and or you're ready to get a mortgage and buy it from them so that's a pretty cool idea and we will likely have to do something like that


----------



## gigglebox

Oh Dobs I am so sorry :( they will come around eventually. Maybe when you're ready to tell her you can calmly apologize for getting defensive then tell her it's because you had just found out you were pregnant. You just really need to brace yourself for an unfavorable reaction because that sounds like the most likely scenario. Didn't you say at one point she'd be super happy and help you out? What changed?

J your day sounds exhausting. An inspection sounds like a great idea. Too bad they're expensive :(


----------



## StillPraying

Dobby :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs don't let them get to you hon. You have been trying and waiting and hoping for this bean. Yeah of course they don't like the IDEA, it's not ideal, but that doesn't mean they won't come around. Most of the female Marines I know are single mothers and they do just fine. Don't let their judgmental way of thinking steal away your happiness. You're going to be a fantabulous mommy and you deserve this with or without SO. I agree that it is sad your cousins mom wasn't supportive, and i find it sickening that a mother would tell her daughter to have an abortion, even if the circumstances are shitty. your mom is right, families don't lie to each other, but families also don't abandon each other because they don't agree with the how they've chosen to live. :hugs: just remember how long you've waited for this bean. 

J are you taking anything to help egg quality? You should look into the paleo diet for dh. My hubby and I did it and it was hard but man it was amazing results! Not to mention still delicious foods! 

Future idk what a jogger select is sorry. I don't like big strollers because they take up too much space and just unnecessary. I hated all 3 joggers ive had because the wheels always went flat! And don't fit thru doors well. 

I'm really thinking I was off on my O dates.


----------



## gigglebox

Still were you charting o? Can't remember...what dpo do you think you are in actuality?


----------



## StillPraying

No I was only doing opks: 
CD14 = to control line (bd)
CD15 darker than control (pretty opk)
CD16 darker than control (pink cm/opains)
CD17= to control (opains)
CD18= to control (bd) 
CD19 = to control 
All were taken between 3pm-6pm
I was going with cd16 because of the pink cm. Which makes me 12dpo today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I feel like shit. My friend talked to me for a while, too. Idk. Honestly, I might just tell them via text when I'm like 10 weeks. I'm not in the mood to get bitched at to my face. Our talk wasn't totally heated, but just some pointed words on my mom's end. We're fine now, and I didn't say anything back. I've learned when she gets into b* mode, it's better to just let her fume until the fire dies and not add to it lol.

Still I thought your line was pretty good for a 12 dpo, no squinting or editing necessary with a short hold. But I would be curious to see what your first u/s says was conception.

In other news I am super excited for my beta tomorrow morning. Had some cramping while I was crying so it'll be nice to see the numbers. Hopefully lol.


----------



## campn

How long was I gone exactly!??? You guys, having two kids is no joke, please forgive that I can't post as much as I used to! One of them always needs something asap! I'm their slave. 

Gigs, poor des!! Did he catch a bug?? I'm so sorry! My sister just told me her baby caught that respiratory virus and I thought good thing we aren't celebrating thanksgiving together this year cause two sick kids isn't fun! I hope both of you feel better!

Dobby, them tests are lookin fiiiine and so glad the betas are good!! And you are gorgeous! I don't think my tummy has ever been this flat :D lucky you! When a guy would tell me how they'd prefer I looked I was like ok thanks bye. Ain't no body got time fo dat! 

J, hahahaha your poor millionaire mom! I can imagine being old and lonely would suck though, that's why she should try to be nicer to you and invest in you! Good luck with the dream house! 

Green, omg I'd lose my shit with a mouse!! Did you guys catch it!?? My parents house got one that was pregnant and gave birth in an old washer we had. I remember my cousin removing the gross babies (sorry yeah they're babies but I hate them!) and getting rid of them. Horrible horrible makes my skin itch!

Still, I hope today's test is just a dud or so! I still see a line so I'm hopeful. Also you sound so petite like me but thinner! You're beautiful! 

Pacific, hope you mama is doing wonderful. Love reading newborn updates!!! 

So our date was awesome! On our way back we stopped and got cheap wine (cause I'm not spending $13 per glass at Ruth Chris!) but Jules was taking forever to go to bed (this kid hates sleep, I'll never understand) but I finally managed to drink a bit!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot woot. Wine! What is Ruth Chris lol


----------



## campn

Here's a pic from last night! I'm having lots of trouble uploading any pic on here! 

Dobby it's a really nice steakhouse! I'm not sure if it's all over the US!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww you two look so cute and happy!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I didn't have too many symptoms or at least I don't really remember. I was a little more warm at night and cranky but mostly just loads of cramping. It felt like I was Oving for like 6 days straight. Super uncomfortable. But the second month I took it I didn't cramp at all so maybe my body got used to it? Also regarding the days to take it. The first month I took it cd3-7 and the second month cd 5-9. 3-7 you will get more eggs but lower quality. CD 5-9 you may get less eggs but higher quality as they had more time to mature. Uh let's see what else.... I think that's all I can remember lol

Dobs- I'm so sorry! I agree with gig. I'd wait to say anything for awhile maybe 10-12 weeks then just explain why you didn't say anything. There's a huge difference in your cousins hot mess of a situation than someone who is capable and ready to be a no ther making the decision to be a single mom. My mom was a single mom because my dad basically was like you SO. Agreed to kids then decided it wasn't for him and my mom totally kicked ass at it just like you will. I want to know your level already too! Lol even though you haven't even had your blood drawn yet. 

Future- I'm getting the basic click in stroller. The kind the car seats click into. Just from personal experience with nieces, nephews, and friends kids it'll work best for out life style. It doesn't last forever but it also isn't as expensive as the joggers. 

Still- I think the weeks were pulled because they're not accurate. This is all a hunch but I assume lots of women freaked out if it didn't change the day it was supposed to and widget normal hcg levels varying so much I just don't think it's good ya know? Sorry random rant/thought.


----------



## Jezika

Quick flyby post - no signs of labour, and I strongly suspect it won't be any time soon, though I can't tell you why. Soooo much discomfort, though, gaaaah!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh Campn-
You're one smokin hot momma! Glad your date was amazing and I love that you stopped for cheap wine. You're my kinda girl! Lol


----------



## StillPraying

Jez do you think you'll go over? 

Campn aaawww yall two look so fancy:) and I think you and I are built pretty similar lol

Green you're probably right re weeks estimator. I read something about a recall earlier this year because they got sued or something. 

Dobs when will you get results of said beta?

I'm nervous to test tomorrow. But I ate a piece of chocolate and got violently ill. I was so nauseous I threw up, laid down sure I was dying, and then went back and had terrible diarrhea. Laid back down and then after a while I was fine, just felt hungry and weak :shrug: obviously it probably wasn't the chocolate....but that's what I told everyone it was.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Still sorry the cake made you ill but kind of not sorry because it means beanie is in there :). I feel you. My brother put his phone right next to my stomach and I was like move your phone please. He gave me this skeptical look, but my mom chimed it that I'm protecting my eggs lol I was like yeeeah sure that now move your phone haha

My mom will either be totally excited or not have any of it. I'm going to wait and take her out 1-1 and explain things, and just hope for the best. I saw a great photo floating around fb about loving your decisions and caring less about other people's opinions about them

I saw the recall thing as well around the time they pulled it last year, but I assumed it was settled when they put it back out there. Idk people just read the labels lol. I love reading them. Except with my Bluetooth one I skipped it that time lol

Jez thanks for checking in!

As for the beta I am going in around 8:30 like last time. They had my results before noon. I want to get drawn as close to 9:30 as possible and it being the day before a holiday I imagine another hour long line.


----------



## Jezika

Argh sorry for another selfish post. I can't sleep and have to be up in 4.5 hours because I have 9am class. I feel sick and have heartburn and this baby will NOT stop kicking and rolling around. It's so painful. Does she not sleep?! Of course I Googled it and among the many women experiencing the same thing, I choose to focus on the one that said a woman who ignored increased movement ended up losing her baby. FFS. I also keep wanting to turn in bed because one nostril always gets way too dry and painful while the other one gets blocked but it's absolute agony turning in bed. Plus when I do drift off, I wake myself up straight away with snoring, like I can't breathe. I'm now sat up in bed to relieve the nausea and also trying to put off hauling myself out of bed for a 500th pee. I feel so sorry for myself :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Hang in there, Jez! She's almost out! Hugs hope you fell asleep


----------



## campn

Green, I meant to tell you to check out Etsy for the home coming outfits! I also didn't find anything that I loved a lot when I looked and I looked every where! Twin personalized outfits will be the best!!! I'm so so excited about those boys! 

Still, so sorry you felt so sick but like Dobby said it sounds kinda hopeful! I know nausea hit me so fast with J, so I'm crossing my fingers for you that those tests darken tomorrow! 

Dobby, I don't think your mom will be upset at all! She might judge you or lecture you a bit (isn't that what all mothers do!?) but I think she'll be so happy! Maybe get a bib or onesie that says I love grandma and wrap it up saying an early Christmas gift for you!?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I totally feel your pain! I'm in the exact same boat in so so so uncomfortable and I just want to sleep. Why does no one prepare you for the agonizing hip pain? Mine makes it impossible to sleep. 

Campn- I love esty! But this lady on a local buy and sell Facebook page bought stuff for her son due next month. She bought 0-3 months and when it came it was more like 6-9. So then I worried about that and at $50 an outfit I decided against it. 

I ended up finding one which DH and I both like. They'll be matching with different colored socks since they'll have their "own color". 

It's 2am and my dogs in their cones are so sad. They keep moving around so I'm awake too. Plus I'm starving. I want to get up and eat but I don't want to run into the mouse again. I feel like his time is as night, I get the days. A trap hasn't been set yet because DH will do it but he leaves for work at 3am and the mouse comes out later and there's no way in hell im doing anything with him.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Update- just are the most delicious bowl of cereal in my whole life. DH went to work and I couldn't resist anymore


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry you're feeling so miserable Jez and Mrs G. Late pregnancy is no joke - I remember sleeping propped sitting up, and watching a lot of box-sets through the nights - for some reason it was easier to sleep in the day time!

Campn awesome for date night, and cheap wine is the best :haha:

Dobs, why does it take SO longer on the bike? I thought the whole point was bikes are much faster and don't get stuck in traffic :haha: 

I have a theory on his sudden bike club obsession - sounds like he's found a group of buddies that accept him and it's just unfortunate that he feels the need to blend in so much as to completely adopt their lifestyles.

I still reckon you're better off without him though.

Your mum will come around, I'm sure. And your cousin's mum, maybe instead of judging her daughter so much, she could step in to help out some if she's struggling. 

AFM - I don't know what I did to deserve the nights of hell I'm having recently... when the kids sleep, I'm up constantly sneezing or because my nose is blocked or I'm having nightmares. Then, when for once I go to bed and actually fall asleep, first DH came in at 11 to have a shower and wanted to have a full blown conversation! He came to bed at 1am, at which point Nathaniel started coughing. Then Ella. Then Joe was sitting in his bed shouting for me, to tell me his 'pillow had disappeared' - he had another three right there :smh: then Ella was sick. Then Nathaniel again. Literally every 30-45 minutes, just long enough for me to get back to bed and almost get back to sleep, someone was screaming. I eventually got back to sleep around 5am, only to then be woken by them all getting up at 7!!! I was ready for packing my bags and leaving. Thankfully DH took over and I got another couple of hours so I might survive today. I don't know for how much longer though.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, comfort yourself in the knowledge that it will be over soon. You'll miss some parts of pregnancy... 
Have you started anything to kick start labor?

Campn, you two looking so good! Are you sure you just had a kid?? :)

Mrs G, have you checked out Zulily? They take a touch longer to ship, have something different every day, but omg so many options!! I have learned with that place, if you see something you like, order it, because it might not be available anymore in 5 minutes. 

Ms, sorry your kids are sick. Hopefully it's just a quick bug... :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Jez- Unfortunately what you're experiencing at night is COMPLETELY normal for neonates. The less active YOU are, the more they're alert and awake in there...so, nighttime is often fetal party time. :rofl: The more active you are in the day, and the more you're moving around, the less baby is awake during that time - your physical activity lulls baby to sleep. This is often why many newborns need to be walked and patted/shushed to calm them, or to make them sleepy...they still need to feel your movement to calm them and organize their little systems to sleep. This also explains why most newborns want to party/eat/stare at you for endless hours during the night...your quiet time in the dark (nighttime) was their alert time while in utero, and basically nothing change in that way until babies are closer to around 10-12 weeks or so, if not much longer in many cases. So, baby is keeping you up now partying in there, to essentially prepare you for the weeks (and possibly months) to come.

Dobs- Honestly, do you you're comfortable doing, but my whole philosophy on telling your family, is that you can't control how other people choose to respond. You're an adult, you've made a very serious adult decision to bring a child into the world, and your family doesn't have to like it...but you can ask for them to love you, even if they choose to not support your decision. It's okay for you to tell your mom that you love her, whether or not she agrees with you, and it's not too much for you to ask for her love in return. You don't need to grovel, or beg for her acceptance, or anything of that nature. She is in charge of her own behavior, and she can choose love, or she can choose anger and bitterness - it's really up to her, and you're not responsible for her choices, just as she's no longer responsible for yours, as your a productive adult who has been wanting this to happen for a long while. :hugs: If she freaks out, give her some space, and when she's ready to set her personal feelings aside, and offer support and love, then it'll happen when she's good and ready. You'll be a great mom. She will see this, and I can pretty much promise you that you won't be able to keep her away from Baby Dobs once he/she arrives. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Capmn, had to fan myself after looking at your pic! You two are such a hot couple!

Also, i know we get a ton of type-o's on here but i feel obligated to point out the funny ones...and your story of the mouse "giving birth to an old dishwasher" tickled me.

Jez, you poor thing, I definitely remember those last days in agony....waking up every time I had to move, and having to pee each time ('course that's me currently haha)...i was so pissed when i went overdue. But it's normal, and in my opinion it's the part of pregnancy that really prepares you to deliver. Not in the "this is training for the early days!" Way, but in the "omg i'm done being pregnant get this thing out i don't care how you do it" kind of way. With DS i definitely had "the fear" of having an infant until i got to that point...then it was like, i can deal with it, i just can't deal with being pregnant anymore. I'm much more ready this time as I'd welcome a newborn tomorrow if it were possible!

M&S so sorry you're not getting sleep. I would be so irritated. I get crazy bitchy when i don't get sleep, which is the scariest part of having a second baby...but hoping by then we'll have DS in preschool for longer hours and more days, so i can catch up with sleep during those days while baby sleeps. That's my glorious plan anyway....except that totally never happened last time, i was too busy catching up on house chores :/ and washing a million bottles.

Wook you're so insightful. Good, sound advice there.

So Des had a fever last night but seems to be ok this morning...we are supposed to go to my folk's place today, would you all do it with a sick kid? Travel time is about 2 hours. I wouldn't bother except that we have dinner plans tonight with a huge group of friends that i don't want to miss--we're having a mystery dinner oarty where we're all playing roles of suspects. Should be fun ^_^


----------



## Twag

Gigs I would say if he is fine in himself then go :shrug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh Gigs, I'm the same. I can deal with just about anything, but lack of sleep is a sure-fire way to send me whacko. I've cried bitter tears many a time if forced out of bed after a bad night, and it doesn't lift until I've slept, no amount of coffee or food will cure it. It's a huge part of my developing PND I think (though bizarrely, I didn't with Nat and he is the WORST sleeper on the planet - four years old and still up at night, frequently)

I got the hang of chores going to hell while I got a nap very quickly :haha: To this day, sleep is priority if it's needed, housework can wait.

I'd go if Des seems ok today. Let's face it, I'd dose him up on Calpol, hand him an electronic device of some sort and go regardless lol :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, when is the beta?

J, are you testing today?

Gigs eh I'd go


----------



## DobbyForever

Blah can't reply feel like poo ><. We picked up my one brother from Berkeley and by the time we got home it was almost 11. Then, my other brother flew in and his plane got in at midnight and I thought he flew into sjc so I napped in the car and next thing I know we're at sfo! We didn't get home until 1. So 6 hours later I feel like death


----------



## StillPraying

Jez sorry you're so miserable.:hugs: hang in there hun it's almost over! And then it will be baby time :cloud9:

Dobbles all the plane pickups don't sound fun. Hopefully you get a nap today.

MS your night sounds like mine. Ugh. Death warmed up this am.

Gigs as long as he's acting normal I'd still go.

AFM bfn with fmu at 13dpo. I'm out of tests and not sure it's worth buying more. I do know I peed on it too long as I was dealing with dd2 crying and wasn't paying attention. But even too much pee shouldn't give me a BFN. *sigh* I'm over this.


----------



## DobbyForever

Was it fmu on the curved handle?


----------



## gigglebox

Still was it a FRER? What is your gut telling you? Personally I felt very uneasy and kind of "knew" things weren't working out with the m/c. This time had a very different outlook. I think your heart/gut instinct will give you the best answer. :hugs: if it's another cp will you contact your dr? 

M&S that is so relatable...i get the sleepy bitchiness too, no cure but more sleep.

Dobs, sorry about the crazy sleep too! Any more tests from you?


----------



## DobbyForever

Not with fmu. I felt so poopy and my parents had their cleaners here yesterday and they threw away my pee cup I had stashed behind the toilet :rofl: and I just wanted to get back in bed so I didn't want to walk halfway across the house to the closet where they keep cups to get a new one haha. I think I will take a fs with me and then use it once I have my blood drawn/have a bit of a hold going. Then by the time I get home it'll be dry dry


----------



## campn

Gigs, I didn't even notice omg!!!! HAHAHAHA I think I'm going to laugh at this all day today! Proof read myself!! I guess I shouldn't since it's funnier :D


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, definitely do not edit! Too funny :haha:

Omg Dobs, did it have pee in it still? They must have been so confused hahahahahhahhaha


----------



## DobbyForever

*Camp,* thank you. I think once she is all lectured out it&#8217;ll be fine. She LOVES kids. She&#8217;s that creepy woman making faces and talking to your baby while you&#8217;re standing in line at the grocery store lol. And when people give her weird looks she totally pulls the it&#8217;s ok I&#8217;m a teacher out hahahah. I think I want to figure out what I&#8217;m doing with SO, and once I figure that out I will tell her. The less uncertainty, the better.

*Green* poor doggies :( They make the saddest faces, too. Reminds me of the cone of shame in &#8220;Up&#8221; haha. I&#8217;m glad you caved and had some cereal :) Can&#8217;t wait to see the boys in their coming home outfits!

*Jez and Greenie*, I&#8217;m sorry late pregnancy is not being kind to you :(

*MS* lol right?! I forgot that he&#8217;s always late to things. We don&#8217;t have set times for anything anymore, it&#8217;s just come over when you come over. So I forgot that unless you tell him to be somewhere at a set time and that it is important he is late. I imagine it&#8217;s a mixture of him taking longer than anticipated to get his gear on AND him not having even left his apartment at the time lol.

I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re not getting enough sleep these days. Can you have a heart to heart with DH and just say you need a good night&#8217;s sleep stfu hahaha but in nicer words. Hoping the kiddos get well soon so all of you can get some rest.

Re my cousin&#8217;s mom, she abandoned her at like 14/15. My uncle and my auntie HATED each other and kept sleeping with each other and throwing it in each other&#8217;s faces. They were not quiet about DTD with other people even if us kids were around. They finally got divorced when she met someone higher ranking than him (she just wanted to be an admiral&#8217;s wife/get a green card, uniform chaser) . When they divorced, my uncle moved back to Thailand and married a Thai woman who does not even acknowledge my cousins exist. The mom moved across the US to marry this new guy and took the younger sister with her. Neither wanted my cousin, so they dumped her at her grandmother&#8217;s and just left. Supposedly she patched things up with her mom. I don&#8217;t know why, her mom still treats her as if she&#8217;s a stepchild/ second class citizen but she needs it so whatever. But the short of that was basically my auntie in law gives zero shits about her kid. And, if I&#8217;m being honest, my cousin is struggling because she makes really shitty life choices over and over and over and people have been bailing her out her entire life. Like when she couldn&#8217;t afford her kids, her grandmother took them for like 5 years so she could run off and go to school. But she was running off getting married and cheating on her husband and moving all over the place and, oh yeah, NOT going to school. So when I say she doesn&#8217;t take care of the kids she has, I literally mean she drops them off and bails for months to years at a time. The only defense I have for her is that given her childhood, I could see why she turned out the way she did.
*
Wookie* thank you for the encouragement. I think I&#8217;m also more butthurt than anything. She says that if I was a single mom I would be a worse mom than my cousins. And they make some pretty interesting decisions when it comes to their kids. But I guess I just have to prove her wrong, right? And my thing is like if you know I&#8217;m probably going to be a single mom, shouldn&#8217;t you step up? A kid needs love and support, not two parents. If the grandparents step in and people rally around my kid like they rallied around me when my dad died, (s)he&#8217;ll be fine.

Lol *gigs/campn*. I don&#8217;t even see typos anymore. I think because I&#8217;m so used to reading K-5 papers riddled with spelling errors that my brain just autocorrects everything haha

Re traveling with a sick kid, if you all can physically make I don&#8217;t see why not. Especially if his fever is gone and he seems to be improving. I&#8217;m kind of with MS. Desperate times call for desperate measures and if you need to slip a little drowsy kids medicine into his cup well we&#8217;re not judging hahah

And lol no it didn&#8217;t have pee. It&#8217;s just a cup I keep in there so I don&#8217;t have to keep getting a new one/ wasting a bunch of cups. I rise it out right after I do the test. They were probably still very confused as to why there was a plastic cup hanging out drying behind the toilet lol. Thankfully I wasn&#8217;t home/ neither were my parents haha. But I did do that once with SO. I have left my cup FULL of pee in the downstairs bathroom when I snuck down there to do fmu. I was so tired I forgot to dispose of the cup and he was like... wtf that's so gross I brush my teeth at that sink hahaha

*Shae* I just did my beta this morning about 20m ago :)

*Still *ty! I managed to nap for an hour after my posts and I feel much better now. Still a little sleepy but part of that might be my breakfast fails. I screwed up my eggs and lately if they aren&#8217;t perfect i can&#8217;t stomach them. So I thought I&#8217;ll eat a banana. Turns out, we have a mini swarm of fruit flies and I am not about to eat any fruit on that table because i don&#8217;t need insect larva/eggs in me. No thank you. 

I know I said this already, but as for your test hoping it was just a case of the fmu blues. But I agree with Gigs. What is your intuition saying?

*AFM* Did my fs test at the lab right after I had my blood drawn on a bout a 2h 20m hold. It's dark but still not as dark as the control r_r My beta was just 20m off of being a perfect 48 but I didn't feel like dicking around for 20 minutes just to make it a perfect 48 haha. I'm hoping it comes back around 290 or higher. As long as it does, I won't go in again on Friday. I have crappy veins so she always has to choose between one vein on either my left or right arm, and one is way better than the other. So a third draw in one week would not be good because she either has to go in the good one, which is already not having it from being poked so much, or to the crappy one. I'll upload it to CTP and share the link once I have the beta results so I can put it in the picture.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- have them draw from your hand! That's what I do and it's SOO much better. I actually think gig gave me the idea originally?


----------



## DobbyForever

It hurts so much when they do that though lol. This same lady has been drawing me for years though. She is a pro. In and out on 5minutes. She has a system where she gives me two warmers to hold and then she draws someone else and comes back. All the other people who have drawn from me it's like a 20 minute ordeal of poking and digging and veins collapsing. It's just when j go in this often it starts to scar up so it's harder to get the needle in


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that's how my experience has always been. Tons of poking and getting nothing. Finally I asked for my hand and now it's a breeze. Luckily it doesn't hurt me so I can handle it. Before this I used to literally pass out from getting my blood taken lol


----------



## JLM73

Posting and then I will catch up...
Doing bill reductions on our insur policies and hubs is NOT listening as usual when I tell him WHAT deductibles to ask for on quotes :hissy:
I am tired of the daily "pull head from ass" lectures...he always agrees AFTER the fact, then we have to call AGAIN to get the quotes , so everything is taking FOREVER when it's not F-ing rocket science!


Anyhoo, frer had a 2nd faint line woohooo:wohoo: then it disappeared :(
It legit showed up at the 30 sec mark and STAYED for 2-3 mins, then started fading out.... I am FINALLY in 2yrs 5 months...29 back to back cycles, the proud owner of a FRER Indent! I have honestly never had one! And I always take them out of case and flip them to see if lines have color etc. When I plipped this one over, it TRULY had as physical indent like no doubt! A trough missing the white backing:shock:
If this were any other product there would have been a recall for this entire batch so WTF?? 
Makes me wonder what was goin on with the CB weeks when they did their recall, cuz frer maker needs to take a hint- recall your sh*t or put oout a consumer warning when you KNOW there is a prob with certain batches...and judging by the msg boards, there are ALOT of bad batches of these being made, over and over...
Trying to get a pic using my laptop...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mmm, bike gear does take forever. I was forever optimistic and going out with just jeans on because it wasn't raining right then - forgetting I live in Scotland - and ending up soaked, because I was too lazy to fight with my bike trousers. 

Your cousin does sound like mother of the year material, right enough. Think her mum lost the right to comment though. Sounds like an awful start compounded by a lot of bad choices, very sad.

DH doesn't get it. He just starts complaining that he's the one who gets up in the morning and do I not think that's difficult and there's no point playing the who's more tired game. There's no other way of doing it because he doesn't wake up when the kids cry, and I do - so for him to get up to them at night, I'd have to wake him and I wouldn't sleep until everyone was quiet again. So I might as well just get up and at least one of us get a night's sleep. I won't be amused if he wakes me to talk to me again though. 

I think it's a combination of crappy sleep, not being at work and being off meds that's doing it - my major depressive symptom was always tiredness so that combined with trying to grow a human - I suspect there isn't enough sleep in the world.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Blood draws - I have one arm with - direct quote - 'junkie's veins' and the other arm has a blue and green tattoo over the ditch so not ideal :haha: They always end up poking me in the side of the arm or somewhere stupid that bruises. But back of the hand ooooh noooo. Bleurgh. Gives me the shivers. Thankfully during pregnancy the extra blood-flow makes it a bit easier.

I always had that dent in every FRER J. It's the old style ones here. The dye would pool in it, then keep moving along if it was negative, but there was always a visible line. The positive ones in comparison though were totally undeniable, so I came to the conclusion that if I had to squint, there was nothing to see. :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so excited for your beta! I'm just going for 280+


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs it was FMU and yes stupid curved handle. Im debating to get another test and what kind? I had extremely painful cramps this AM. Kinda like AF but sharper....more like O pains? I don't know what to think. I don't have that uneasy feeling like I did with the last chemical or with my mc before dd2.


----------



## JLM73

*DobDob* Sorry late reply- I dropped my phone last night FACE down no cover and can't use it now :(
It turns on, but the screen stays black,...was cracked lonnng ago but always worked, I think last nights dropped was that straw on the ol Galzxy's back :(

I totally agree with what *STILL and GIGS* said
<<they will come around eventually. Maybe when you're ready to tell her you can calmly apologize for getting defensive then tell her it's because you had just found out you were pregnant. You just really need to brace yourself for an unfavorable reaction because that sounds like the most likely scenario.>>

<<I agree that it is sad your cousins mom wasn't supportive, and i find it sickening that a mother would tell her daughter to have an abortion, even if the circumstances are shitty. your mom is right, families don't lie to each other, but families also don't abandon each other because they don't agree with the how they've chosen to live. >>

I agree with your choice to WAIT to tell anyone until you are WELL into your preg, like 2nd tri, so NONE of the dreamcruchers try to sway you into something you do NOT want to do!
Your cuz's situation of FOURTH kid and NOT being able to care for the 3 she already has is NOT at allllll comparable to YOUR planned situation to HAVE a child one day- you got a place with space for a child (planned), you got a GREAT school district, and are employed in a great district ( planned) and have a GREAT career field for dealing with children/parental issues. 

I agree your mom and stepdad will likely balk at your situation- but THEIR opinion REALLY does not matter- aas you are not asking them to PAY for the care of your child, NOR to adjust their daily lives so you can do this!
:hug: You will be FINNNE momma! And so will Baby Girl Doblette:friends:

As Gigs said, they will come around- especially as your mom is yearning for a grand child. Just Ig the ignorant stuff for now, and sail your way into 2nd tri, THEN worry about how to tell them- stay on the DL gurrrrl :haha:
Also, when you DO tell them, do NOT go with a happy reveal plan- they ain't goin for all that lol They will need time to absorb/complain/come to terms with this.
You can always do another reveal LATER- like awesome scan pics/invite mom to a detailed scan, or gender reveal etc- so you will still have a happy reveal to plan!:thumbup:

*Still* You asked about the house from my dream that we "found" and looked at lol. Honestly it's amazing for 91 yrs old! Nice old southern style home with a porch, separate 2 car covered park area that attaches to the BIG workshop, U shaped drive there, and another straight driveway next to house that can hold approx 4 cars, so parking for min 6 cars- awesomeness that the U shaped drive comes right off main road to the workshop door/covered park area, then back out to main road so PERFECT for a biz! Almost like a drivethru:haha:
It has a small"front yard there, but approx 1/2 acre to left side of home that goes down to a small lake - felt like a Final Destination/horror movie moment approaching the murky water as that is PRIME gator setting here:shock: So 6ft fencing along that side WITH razor wire at time ( prison style) is a MUST!
Gators have been filmed MANY times in FL scaling fences during mating season or to go after dogs, and I don't want ANY of our dogs trying to swim there!

The backyard is HUGE! Just under an acre- total property is 1.5 acres, and they are asking $163k...awesome price for all that considering the entire house has been gutted and remodeled a few months back- modern baths and kitchen, freshly painted, tiled floors in baths and kitchen, wood floor thru the entire home otherwise.
We really want it, but may be hard given hubs place is not rented/sold yet :shrug:
The neighborhood is well kept all around, with new homes on the next street over, and it's 2 miles to the interstate:thumbup:

AFM soooo confused. Thought for SURE that frer line this morning was gonna FINALLY be :it:, not just due to all the very faint lines I have been getting on FS tests, but my :holly:!!

5-6 days ago only left nip hurt, and I'm certain it was from hubs nip nibble a cpl days before ( x2 lol)
Then a cpl days after BOTH nips were sore- like Sunday?? If brushed/pushed inward, but not really sore...
Monday- DEF more sensitive/sore when brushed/pushed on
Then ystrdy- Tues- MORE sore ...
And today - is the first time they have physically just been sore sitting here not touching them with no bra on! All the other days with or without a bra, I HAD to touch them to notice the soreness...
So wtf?? I mean why increased soreness daily to this point if the hormones changing to cause it are NOT preg related??
I don't ever get sore boobs due to AF approaching- last cycle and this cycle only, and they are def more sore now than last cycle!

So confused...


----------



## DobbyForever

Drumroll...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=613586


----------



## shaescott

J I wish you could get a beta :(

Still, can you? Get a beta?

Dobs, when do you get the results?


----------



## DobbyForever

Just got them :)


----------



## shaescott

Never mind you just posted it! Congrats!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so excited! The lady on the phone was like sounds like you got the result you wanted haha. I just can't believe it's a 100 higher than I was praying for


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, while I'm super happy for you about your beta, and I'm praying for stickiness, I do need to let you know, I consulted my doctor mom about you, she said your beta is great btw, but she asked about your miscarriages... I told her how many and what years, and she says that 4 miscarriages with no living children indicates a genetic problem and you should probably get tested. However, if this little bean holds on tight, hopefully that means you won't need it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Woop woop! 394! That's epic :happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Yay dobs it sounds like a super sticky bean!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> Dobs, while I'm super happy for you about your beta, and I'm praying for stickiness, I do need to let you know, I consulted my doctor mom about you, she said your beta is great btw, but she asked about your miscarriages... I told her how many and what years, and she says that 4 miscarriages with no living children indicates a genetic problem and you should probably get tested. However, if this little bean holds on tight, hopefully that means you won't need it.


Ty for asking. My losses are all explained and accounted for with nothing genetic behind them. Pregnancy 1 was due to an abusive, drunk ex. Pregnancy 2 I chose to end due to a large cyst on my ovary that needed surgery I could not have while pregnant. The cyst was there pre pregnancy Pregnancy 3 I blame on condom spermicides and taking the morning after pill and heavily drinking (thank you holidays) . Pregnancy 4 losing the one twin and more amounts of stress than I can possibly imagine. And honestly, I was supposed to go on bedrest but my boss threatened to fire me so I ignored doctor's orders.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just had a hard time coming to terms with my decision to no go on bedrest and that ultimately that's probably why I lost the second bean. But a year's worth of therapy I can admit it. I let my boss bully me into not doing what I needed to do to protect my baby. And then she fired me anyway.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs!!!!!!!!!! I'm SO FREAKING excited for you!! I feel like I just got my beta results all over again! That's how excited I am for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! I'm calling it quits on betas. I'm really happy with this number. It's so funny how we all never meet, but we build these relationships and get so excited for each other as if it was happening to us. I love the bnb community but also just our little general chatter :)


----------



## Twag

Great beta &#128077;


----------



## mrs.green2015

So this prego is going Black Friday shopping like an idiot but babies r us has a glider for only $99! We have one we were going to re-do but it'll probably cost us the same as to buy a brand new one since it's only $99!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Use hubs as a human shield!


----------



## Michellebelle

Great beta results, Dobs! I was gonna guess a little over 300, but you're way over that!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs... I hate to tell you this, but I consulted with my mom, and the reasons for your losses (excluding the elective termination due to the cyst) are not things that would cause miscarriages at the times that you lost them. If the losses had occurred at 4-5 weeks, the drunk ex MIGHT have caused it due to sperm quality, but violence on you shouldn't have hurt the baby until at least 12 weeks. But the first loss was 10 weeks, so that shouldn't have caused it. The morning after pill stops ovulation, that's it. It wouldn't have caused that loss. And while the heavy drinking increases the risk of miscarriage, it is a VERY slight increase, and it's unlikely that that would've caused it. As for the bedrest, not going on bed rest did not make you lose the remaining twin. According to doctor mom, at that stage in pregnancy, they're just telling you to go on bed rest to make you feel like you did everything possible to prevent the miscarriage... it doesn't actually help. I know it's kind of shocking to hear, but if you (god forbidding) lose this bean, you should really get genetic counseling.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I pmed you

Another car update! I was complaining that my weeks estimators were scheduled for Friday but were an hour away, but I just checked and they are out for delivery! I'll have it by end of day :)


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, that beta is perfect! That's excellent news. :)

Shae, as far as recurrent miscarriages go, they recommend testing (not necessarily genetics testing) after 3 consecutive losses, generally. Some common reasons for miscarriages are anatomical (uterine abnormalities or a septate), hormonal imbalance (low progesterone, POSSIBLY), egg quality, chromosomal abnormalities, clotting disorders, etc. However, a great number of miscarriages are unexplained...many, many women who undergo testing for recurrent miscarriages never learn why they are having losses, and many go on to have successful pregnancies, and never fully understand why the miscarriages occurred. I know this, because that was me, although it was suspected that my low progesterone was the culprit.

Dobs, would it give you any piece of mind to take a baby aspirin every day, and also to get some progesterone suppositories? I did both with both of my rainbow pregnancies, and I feel that they helped me. If you don't actually need them, they are both pretty harmless, so there's that.


----------



## StillPraying

Morning after pill does not stop ovulation. It wouldn't be emergency contraception if that were the case.


----------



## Michellebelle

I am a another perfect example of unexplained recurrent miscarriages! DH and I have had every testing they can think of, and everything came back perfect. Chromosomal, clotting, thyroid, etc. 

I already was on progesterone for all of mine, and was tested for numerous clotting disorders, but I still will probably ask my doc about baby aspirin when I get pregnant again... curious if anyone else went on it?


----------



## StillPraying

Every other baby for me has been a loss. I was told to go on baby asprin with Luke but that was for pre e and I wasn't told until 12 weeks. If I have any more babies I'll take it just for the sanity I think.


----------



## shaescott

Still, it delays ovulation, and tries to make the uterus hostile. 

My grandmother had many miscarriages, but it was genetic.


----------



## wookie130

Michellebelle said:


> I am a another perfect example of unexplained recurrent miscarriages! DH and I have had every testing they can think of, and everything came back perfect. Chromosomal, clotting, thyroid, etc.
> 
> I already was on progesterone for all of mine, and was tested for numerous clotting disorders, but I still will probably ask my doc about baby aspirin when I get pregnant again... curious if anyone else went on it?

Michelle, I did. It was recommended by my OB, who was fabulous in every way. There seems to be some research that supports the use of baby aspirin as a preventative measure for miscarriage up until around 30 weeks or so, and then it should be stopped. &#128512;


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, think I may take it next time. Just to do something different!

Shae, I'm sorry for your grandma's losses. :(


----------



## Michellebelle

Wookie, did you need a prescription or can you just get it over the counter?


----------



## StillPraying

Here the progesterone suppositories are prescription ma'am. 

Shae I Googled and from their site: it either 1)stops egg from releasing 2)prevents fertilization 3)prevents fertilized egg from attaching to wall. So you were right about the O part!:thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahh yes, my progesterone suppositories are prescription, so that's the same here! :) It looks like you can get baby aspirin over the counter though, right? If not, I'll ask my doc about it.


----------



## DobbyForever

I asked my gyn and she said she doesn't think I need to take it. I know it can't hurt, but I'm the type who doesn't take DayQuil when sick unless I ha be to. I like my body to sort things out. If it's meant to be, it'll be. If not, then one day it will. I do have to believe everything happens for a reason.

In a bad mood though because my package arrived and I go to open it... It's the wrong test!!! I thought maybe it was me. Maybe I ordered the wrong thing but nope. So I told the seller either you send me the right tests by Saturday or I'm stopping payment/ letting eBay know. How can you carry a box all the way to the usps office and mail it? Unamused. And the other tracking it confusing because each time I look it up the site looks different and says different things. So ugh


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I've read several people only getting regular digis not weeks Cuz recall


----------



## DobbyForever

The Walmart tracker says Tuesday but when I track it via ups it says it's already in my hometown as of this afternoon. "In transit by post office" with no delivery estimate


----------



## DobbyForever

StillPraying said:


> Dobs I've read several people only getting regular digis not weeks Cuz recall

But this was via eBay auction with a irl picture of the product not a store with the right description. AND I didn't even get a digital, I got the line + tests! Ugh


----------



## StillPraying

Wtf?! Not even close!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was maaaaddddd lol. I'm less irritated now as it looks like I might get the ones from Walmart on Friday but if those are wrong too. Watch out world. Dobs is on a rampage.

Have you done anymore testing/what is your plan?


----------



## StillPraying

Oh I'm chalking it up to cp and having a l9bely vodka cranberry right now. You can totally pm me if you'd link a drunken rant on my life lol


----------



## claireybell

Wow great blood results there Dobs :hugs: 

Ahh Camps you & hubby look so cute, no wonder you have beautiful babies - you both are smokin ;) love a bottle of cheap plonk hehee! 

Been so busy these past few days, quickly whizzed back a couple of pages my tired eyes are getting me! Im starting a christmas shop today, god help me i hate shopping when its busy but SO gave me some £'s to shop with so bonus hehe!


----------



## claireybell

Dobs i hate it when that happens! Totally send it back in post & dont pay postage, cheeky seller! Pfft


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - how bloody frustrating. Btw, are the ones you ordered not part of the recall? Is there a chance they will be faulty? And big yays on the beta!

I just forgot pretty much everything else I read. Felt absolutely knackered today due to no sleep last night (nuff respect for my fellow preggos and insomniacs). Had my hair cut this after so now it's really short. I'd show a pic but I feel really self conscious, like my face is a big, round meat pie with a bob haircut. This no exercise is really catching up to me. 

Just had some sharp pains fairly low down on one side of my bump. No idea what it was. Gas maybe? But it was near the surface. A friend of mine who's due three days before me had her son a week and I'm really jealous. And generally there are quite a few ladies in my pregnancy group due around the same time as me or after me who have already had their babies. I feel like it will never happen.

CB - I just remembered... I think you mentioned about the cause of the snoring? Thanks for the info! I so hope it'll go back to normal post-preg. When I've heard myself, I sound like a total beast.

Campn - you guys look amaaaaazing!


----------



## claireybell

The beast Lol Jez! Have you recorded yourself snoring? 

Hang in there Jez shes gotta come out even if shes evicted ;) a girl who i chat with also on a fb page who was on BnB had her baby boy on my due date & she wasnt due until 13th August, its like we swapped dates & i ended up being fully overdue & nearly had Nuala on her original due date! 

Im having such issues with Photobucket & cant seem to upload s**t!! My friend had her 12wk scan yesterday & was gonna post a pic for a gender guess but its not letting me grrr!


----------



## Jezika

Ah, so the picture upload option is still down, huh. Why is it taking so looong!? I want to post pics tooo!

And no way do I want to hear myself snoring. I think it would be akin to taking a mirror to my haemorrhoids, which I am also choosing not to do.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez do people truly attempt to look at their hemorrhoids?!


----------



## Jezika

Also, it's funny. 'cause almost all the babies I knew that came early happened to be boys, and the ones that I know in the past that came late were girls. Sounds like the same was true for you and your BnB friend.


----------



## Jezika

Still, I don't know what people generally do, but lately I've wondered every time I wash the damn things in the shower what they actually look like. I keep meaning to Google it but always forget after my shower. OMG... now is the time. Wish me luck...


----------



## StillPraying

I Googled Jez. Officially the weirdest thing I've ever Googled in my life


----------



## Jezika

Okay, so some look bloody horrific, but overall I was pleasantly surprised. The only thing is that people seem to have pristine, hairless bumholes in all these pics, whereas I'm pretty sure mine looks like Father Christmas with a swollen lip.


----------



## Jezika

...but before he went grey/gray.


----------



## DobbyForever

CB I guess you all wouldn't have thanksgiving/Black Friday and cyber Monday given the history lol. Hf shopping!

Campn try the uploaded here I just saw someone post a pic

Jez and still I am just going to back away quickly lol I don't even lol. But it reminds me of this is 40 when he is spread eagle with a mirror haha. I love you too. My bum is a hot mess now as well since I'm too broke to wax which is the other wax hair down/up there is coming out lol


----------



## StillPraying

:rofl::rofl: :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Hemorrhoid baboon is not impressed.


----------



## shaescott

Ok but really though, if any of y'all remember my rectal prolapse thing, it's still going on. My NP declared me hemorrhoid free, so the stuff coming out of my butt when I try to poo is not hemorrhoids, but rather, my rectum. Been to a GI doctor, put me on a mild laxative. I go in again next month. I've been forgetting the laxative for the past 2 weeks ugh but I took them for like a month straight and was still getting the prolapse soooo idk. You definitely don't wanna see a picture of that. Okay, you might, and I would totally post it under a spoiler, but I'm pretty sure I don't have any pictures anymore (took some for doc) lol


----------



## StillPraying

Totally saw the baboon when I Googled


----------



## Jezika

Don't tempt me, Shae.

But curiosity got the better of me and I did in fact bravely check out what the situation is down there with a mirror. For those of you who've been yearning to hear a detailed description of the state of my nether regions (who hasn't?), press "spoiler" below to be truly impressed (and it really is a spoiler: it'll spoil any illusions one may have of the feminine beauty of pregnancy; it'll spoil any chance of you seeing me in a positive light ever again; heck, it'll spoil your appetite).


Spoiler
Friends, it is worse than I thought. Firstly, all this time I thought I'd been lucky with not putting on weight in too many places other than my bump and face, though I did have my suspicions about how it's possible to put on 40+ pounds and still be told my figure has stayed largely the same. Well, the mystery is solved. Apparently, all that extra weight has been going to my vajayjay. Now, my haemorrhoid is also interesting. While quite inoffensive in colour (peachy ivory) and uniform in shape, it extends further than I thought, sort of dangling conspicuously. Together with my Eastern European propensity for wild, excessive pubic hair (which generously extends to the anoos region - thank you, God), my fat, saggy vajayjay and dangling haemorrhoid eerily resemble a tiny penis framed by a pair of impressively unattractive testicles. My midwives are in for quiiiiite the treat.

And you're welcome.


----------



## shaescott

OMG JEZ that was the funniest description ever, I almost laughed out loud!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Jez I am so sorry but that description is epic. I saw the spoiler and was like mentally bracing myself for a hemorrhoid pic haha. I get a tickle in my booty and the occasional hemo bursting but nothing quite like that. Sometimes I worry I have worm cuz it feels like something is trying to wiggle out my booty but my doctor insists I am not the next story on monsters inside me and I don't have worms


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ouch on bursting hemorrhoids! On one hand, I'm lucky I don't actually have hemorrhoids. On the other hand, I'm unluckily that my rectum tries to come out of my body when I poo. It's not pretty either. Although, actually, it kinda oddly resembles a rose?

Alright fair warning, rectal prolapse pictures in the spoiler. 


Spoiler


----------



## Jezika

Is that your actual bum, Shae? It DOES look like a rose! And if that is you, I have to say I fiercely resent you for being just as smooth and hair-free as all the Google pics.

Also, I probably shouldn't have described what I look like down there to DH. I'm pretty sure I sealed the deal on another 9 months of abstinence. On the other hand, I did point out that if he has any homoerotic fantasies, now's the time to indulge them.


----------



## claireybell

I tried checking out my haemmorroid in the mirror with one leg cocked in the air like a dog peeing.. i fell into the crib & onto the floor as lost my balance lol :rofl: 

Shae i reckon that pic of prolapse is too many girls having bum sex ha ha!! Yours isnt as bad as that is it?


----------



## Fern81

Omw Jez PLEASE start writing novels. You already have a number one fan!! :) I'm horrified and intrigued... :) :) hope the haemorroid resolves so that you can manage a wax lol. 

Shae- this has been going on for a long time, do your doctors have any plans for a long term solution?

I just had my 75g glucose solution for a 2hr glucose tolerance test... yuck... my son has started measuring really large so now I have to do the GD tests :(. Hoping he just takes after his very large father and that I don't have GD.


----------



## JLM73

OMG....finally caught up waaaay late
*Dobs* AMAZING BETA!!:wohoo: And I would be FUMING about that wrong test sh*t!:gun: Did the seller answer back yet??

*Campn* BEAUTIFUL LADY! Glad you and hubs date night AND wine was a huge success:thumbup:

*Still* hope you enjoyed the vodka cran...hubs had a drnk tonight at home...well bought a gift set at the store and made A drink....VERY strong one- he was a wee loopy, I skipped but honestly he has been argumentative and a pain alll day due to finance stress, but he brought it on himself not listening yet again - this time about HOW to get the lowest auto quote:roll:
He doesn't cut to the point when he calls places, then gets mad when they keep asking more and offering more!
HIS fault, but he starts accusing them ( while the ph is muted) of being stupid, or not knowing what the hell they are doing, and I am like DUDE ! It's Yoooouuu!
So after several rounds of this he got pissy and left the room for a bit.
Came back to do another quote, started dickin around again and I interrupted and told the Agent- I need the bottom line LOWEST coverage quote for the Minimum requirements for Fl NO extras= I get a quote from the same gy $400 LESS than what hubs got cuz he didn't friggin use the wording I told him!:roll:
Anyway STILL I stilll think you are in if no AF:thumbup:
You had a pretty clear frer line, and I got jack sh*t on these frer I took- well the mega indent today grrrr...

*Jez*OMFG:rofl: I laughed sooooo hard at your Father Christmas fat lip I literally PURED tears Annnnd gave myself palpitations!
I seriously was like THAT and your NEXT descript of 9 months abstinence= sooo worth an ER trip! Tho I am not sure how I would explain the CAUSE of the palpitations lol- luckily they stopped!

AFM I still see a faaaiint something on the 13dpo test( ystrdy as it is 2:30am) but :af: yet. Odd aches and cramps occasionally and def still nip sore but I am just preparing to get AF and start my Clomid!

*MrsG* Totally forgot you did TWO rounds of Clomid!
You got me thinking now what day to start!
Now I'm debating doing a cd3-7 trial since I have enough to try 4 months easily even upping the dose after 2 tries at 50mg -if it doesn't work...
orrr if I should just start oout at cd4-8 since that is kinda mid range???

*Michelle* I think you were the one that did Clomid with hot flashes right? What cd did you start on??


----------



## pacificlove

Omg jez, you have a fantastic way with words! Fx the hemorrhoid goes away with birth! 

Dobs, excellent numbers! :)

Sorry if I miss things, I do try to keep up with the reading, And then I forget to respond....


----------



## Twag

Jez - with both of mine I was seriously overdue with everyone around me having their babies first and I thought I was going to be pregnant FOREVER but the plus side whilst everyone may have their babies now yours will be the youngest newest cutest newborn - THIS kept me sane lol
I don't want to upset you but my hemorrhoids got worse after labour -pushing does not help :nope: both of mine were vag births


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ what she said with both overdue and piles, sorry :rofl:

I was 11, 12 and 11 days late - at least they were consistent - I think I would die of shock if I was to have one anywhere near on time!

The last few weeks do get looooong but rest assured, the baby HAS to come out sometime. And as soon as you have them, you forget how long that time seemed (kinda like forgetting your tww dragging if you actually get preggo)

Piles - I've looked with a mirror! :haha: I developed them with Joe and sadly they never really went away as such afterwards - they get better and I don't notice them but you can still see them. However, tbf nothing looks particularly pretty down there so never mind. DH tried to make me feel better about it after Nat when I tore and they stitched some bits but left others - he says it was like being with a totally different woman. 

I'm on baby aspirin too (it's just a low dose aspirin tablet, 75mg a day, can be got over the counter) because Ella was so much smaller than the boys, they put me on it just in case it helps, because at such a low dose it can't do any harm.

I got sleep! Only two wake-ups (which round here counts as as good as it's gonna get) and now I have to go and interview a body piercer, and given that I am not one, I don't know what the heck I'm supposed to ask to figure out if she's any good or not...


----------



## wookie130

:rofl: at the hemorrhoid discussion!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeek!


----------



## gigglebox

This has officially been the weirdest stuff i've read before 8am. Jez, you had me laughing. Shae, I was not brave enough to open the spoiler.

I had a similar experience with the weight gain. First, I ignored the sound advice to never make drastic changes with your hair during pregnancy. Insta regret. Second, While I knew my body was swelling in most places, it wasn't into I think around 30 weeks or later than I one day turned aeound in the mirror and saw my ass had expanded enough to cause stretch marks all over it. 

Piles, or "hemmies" as i affectionately call them, are i think unavoidable. Got them too. It was like flesh colored grapes down there. Fortunately they never caused any discomfort and mostly went away...but not entirely. Def have one that hung around and just kind of deflated. Dare i describe it? I'll just say...picture a small piece of flesh colored chewed gum. 

You're welcome.

Dobs, fantastic beta results! So are you done then? Any frer's left?


----------



## Michellebelle

Jez, you are hilarious.

J, I always did clomid days 3-7 and had multiple eggs. But all mine ended in miscarriage, so maybe later would have been better to get better egg quality.


----------



## Twag

Happy Thanksgiving US ladies


----------



## JLM73

ok....trying this for the third day in a row...already in NO mood to spend another holiday with mom :roll:...she complains the WHOLE time we are eating- at a BUFFET- what is there to complain about ?? FULL Thanksgiving fare, sides, desserts, trims, and extras like ribs, fish, fried green tomatoes, bbq ribs, THREE kinds of cornbread- plain iron skillet, regular cornbread, and sweet cream cornbread with huge chunks of corn in it, and honey...
Oh and sweet bread rolls glazed with honey butter, and cinnamon ones as well yet she will STILLLLL bitch thru the whole meal, did I add NO cooking , NO dishes, and bein waited on the whole time?!?!

Oh and as for Stuffing vs Dressing- Stove Top Brand is STUFFING- says so on the box, yet they show it in AND outside the Turkey on the box. 
Therefore to forth with...Stuffing and Dressing CAN be condidered the same...
I am in Florida Furthest SE state, and most say Stuffing here, Dressing But if you go to Georgia, or the Carolinas where my dad's fam is from- Much further North from me, they all say Dressin ( and it IS Dressin not DressING l:haha:
My aunts there told me they use Dressin as it is considered essential to "dress up the turkey" which made sense to me as a kid.

*Still* Yams/sweet potatoes ( taters lol) can easily be done in a crock/slow cooker. Green bean casserole can as well, as it is simply a matter of cooking the french green beans in the cream of mushroom soup:shrug:
I would just say save some of the crispy onions for the topping to put on when ready to serve it. If serving from the slow cooker, leave the lid off or they get soggy, or you can let ppl plate it themselves, and leave the crispy onions in a bowl on the side as an option. Not everyone likes them IMO...
I do that with my Sweet Tater:haha: Casserole- I personally like pecans with mine as does hubby, but mom developed a nut allergy out of nowhere like 5 years ago :huh: like 70 yrs of no prob eating nuts and bam!
So when I bake it I leave crumbled pecans on the side- tastes the same anyhow.
:shock: OMG !!!! I can upload PICS!!!!!
Here's ystrdy non impressive 13dpos:roll:
 



Attached Files:







13dpoNov1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 10









13dpoNov2.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8









13dpoNov3.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









13dpoNov4.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Food glorious fooood I'm not anxious to cook it ><. Jk this year I am letting my mom do it. I just have to make the Mac n cheese the way my grandmother taught me. And the greens. My mom can cook but she can't get the soul into the greens the way my African ancestors can lol

I did read but nothing stuck so i'll have to catch up later. But you all have freaked me the eff out lol. Jez I had the well too much anal for you reaction when I saw the pic too lol I hope shae's is not that extreme because it looks super painful

Ummm gigs no more frers and not buying any. I just saw my credit card statement and was reminded I have debt lol. I have a couple fs/ hopefully the digitals get sorted. I'm wondering if I get to keep the line test as a HEY we effed up lol. Ummm but yeah with betas ordered/doubling well I'm not as itching to poas


----------



## DobbyForever

Dressing something and stuffing things as verbs are different. Outside versus inside but according to MW dressing and stuffing have similar definitions as nouns and; therefore, are interchangeable for dressing see definition 2b
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8348.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_8347.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Have you tested with fmu? Your temp is still nice and high. I still see it but I'm. concerned that after this many days it's not an obvious line. When is AF due?


----------



## shaescott

Jez noooo that's not my butt haha, I found pics on google. I get hair in my bikini line that extends to my anus on the sides haha! 

Fern the long term solution is surgery if nothing else works. 

Whoever asked, mine does look pretty similar to that, but only when I try to poop. It doesn't come out otherwise. It's not painful at all though. 

Those pics were caused my an extreme anal practice. I do not do anal sex (well, tried it like twice), mine is caused by muscle weakening and unhappy stool and straining.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hopefully you don't need the surgery!

Gigs I took a fs for you. I'm off to meet SO for breakfast so I don't have time to let it sit for 30m but here it is lol an untrained eye might see them as equal but years of opking I can spot the slight shade difference haha especially when you crop/zoom in

ETA it fully dry
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8351.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_8356.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## StillPraying

Dh is from NC and they say stuffing...


----------



## JLM73

Here's today's test lined up, still not amused :af: but achey ute...
14dpo AF didn't show ystrdy, so after today will be late if the :witch: doesn't show right amidst my Turkey Day Buffet :growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

Makes sense - I really shoulda said SC, that's where my dads fam are:blush:


----------



## StillPraying

They call it dressin? So weird. I've only ever heard it called stuffing. 

I'm in the same spot J. AF could have showed yesterday but could also show today/tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

If any of y'all want to see my personal prolapse, I'll have it in the spoiler below. My butt ain't as pretty as the other pic I posted, that was a porn star I think lol. 


Spoiler


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* :shock: that's pretty severe and you ate VERY young considering where itis now, i can only see preg and especially child birth make that like10 times worse! Cuz pushing a baby out ain't joke and can take HOURS :(
If I were you I'd address that asap with surgery!
I am probably the only girl on here that legit only poops like twice a week or even every4 days! Not always constipated, been that way since a kid and i eat. ALOT! Lol :munch:
When i do have to strain, i have never ever had prolapse. .. maybe irritated my post preg perma hemorrhoid. .. which rarely happens either...but (no pun intended. ..) you need a surgery consult with proctology


----------



## Twag

Wow Shae that looks painful yeah as J said pregnancy & childbirth will make that so much worse - I would get that sorted asap

I am gluten intolerant so I am pretty regular with all the damn seeds I have to eat in order to get some fibre :wacko:


----------



## Twag

Big temp drop today J :(


----------



## shaescott

*J* the GI doctor ordered tests for me but I lost all the containers for the tests :rofl: but they were tests for parasites and stuff like that, which I seriously doubt I have. He told me to take miralax at dinner every night and he's gonna examine it next appointment. That's like December 8th or something. Since I'm so young he's reluctant to do surgery but if it's needed he wil refer me to a surgeon.

Also it is NOT painful, not at all. No feeling at all.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* i honestly see the line has waned over the last5 days.... gets a bit farmer... then lighter... then starts to darken again then facing again:shrug:
Honestly after29 cycles with3 def chems last year and a suspected chem last month... This seems to me like a bean struggling to recover... And the line did darken a bit today without AF showing ystrdy.... but I'm still assuming this will be a chem as well :(
Oh and all my tests were fmu unless i marked the strip with a P by the#
Those are smu but should still have an fmu by them too...

*Still* did you Test anymore hun? 
You had a very clear:bfp: on that frer!
FS tests take longer to show progression... So if i were you I'd do another hated frer to compare... apples to apples ya know :hugs:
And why did you say this is your last cycle ttc?? I thot your hubby agreed to once a month trials??

* Michelle & Mrs G* sorry to bother you two:blush: but you all are my Clomid go to gals Lol...
How long are your cycles usually?
Mine are 26 days
Trying to figure ifi should wait to cd5.... not sure if that is more beneficial for ladies with longer cycles/LPs:shrug:
I have very very regular26 day cycles with 13 day Os and 13 day LPs.... did you2 have longer cycles or LPs than 26/13?


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* oh. Ok... glad it doesn't feel like it looks:shock:

*Twag* i know right! Temp tanked badly: (
I didn't notice till i updated my chart an hour or so ago...
I'm fully expecting AF just want it NOW so i can start Clomid... then O should fall when I'm at hubs again:thumbup:
Honestly my charting is just to confirm O C
cuz I sleep like crap and just as often as not, it's still a high temp when AF shows: roll:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry J but I'm glad you have your clomid if AF shows :hugs:

Agreed still those were such clear bfps I'm curious if you tested today

Shae it's almost cute until you realize what it is lol. I'm just glad it's not painful are your doctors are doing what they can/ready to refer if needed


----------



## Jezika

Shae that totes looks like a rose, and I'm disappointed to note that your anoos hair still has nothing on mine.

For all those with hemmy stories (thanks Gigs), rather than scare me you've actually made me feel better, so thank you. My midwives did say they've seen everything, but I didn't take it seriously how common this is. The optimist in me thinks maybe I should feel glad to be part of the club.


----------



## StillPraying

Shae glad your doc is addressing it. Hopefully if you need surgery you can get it soon so you can recover way before starting ttc.

J I'm so excited for you to start clomid I can hardly stand it lol

Twag what does gluten do to you?

AFM this is last cycle for a while because we aren't sure of what our job situation will be. We are waiting to see if DH is selected for promotion and then accepted for reenlistment. I tested with frer yesterday fmu and it was BFN. This am I tested with New Choice fmu and I felt like there was a faint line but I'm slightly insane now so can't be trusted lol


----------



## shaescott

Jez there's like none in the picture, it kinda takes a turn right before my anus and goes up my inner buttcheeks a little :rofl: but I'm also not Eastern European or really any kind of "ethnic", I'm German, French Canadian, and of most of the British isles. The only non-super-white I could be is if my French Canadian ancestors got busy with the locals, which we do suspect may have happened. But anyway, I look very German. I have lighter hair, so my pubes, while dark brown clumped together (aka natural), are actually dark blonde with a hint of red if you look closely. You can't see them in that pic though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still piccccc remember nc is less sensitive than frer so fxed

Also fxed for the promotion


----------



## Jezika

Shae - I feel like I know you so much better now ;) And still jealous of the lightness of whatever hair you have. Still, I guess I should quite the body shaming. There should be nothing wrong with having a jungle down there!

Still - I do hope this is a sticky bean, but I feel you on begin discouraged by the lines. To protect myself emotionally I'd definitely assume it was a CP and then I can only be pleasantly surprised. But that's just me and I've always admired the optimism in other people. I do hope things work out with DH's promotion too.

Dobs - Those lines are fantastic. Hope it goes/went well with SO.

J - how frustrating re: the HPTs. I must say I am also excited for your Clomid journey though. After the wait and hassle of getting that badboy, I'm glad you get to use it!

Happy Thanksgiving, American friends!


----------



## JLM73

*Still* you CAN'T leave us still TTC:brat:
I vote you Oop:blush: plan to bd neaaaaar that +opk you will accidentally pee on :haha:
I'm NO help with WTT hehe...i figure itcan take so long i would be a hot mental mess!

But I'm alot older than all of you as well...
I'm baked by your getting bfns with frer now!!??
Nothing?? No squinter even?? Hcg usually doesn't drop so fast! Like 1-2 days??

Thx to all awaiting my committee trial... we areuber excited ....but I'm still bummed about this cycle.... would rather have NOT seen anything on any this month Given our low chance any how...
Got my hopes up for a good story... even bought and planned hubs surprise reveal... gonna seems him on a scavenger hunt after i can get a digi to show... but wait till he's at his new job so I can IRK the sh*t outta him by making him put the giftwrapped digi (in a huge or idd shaped box) BEFORE he goes to work! It will bug the hell outta. Him to make him put it in there at 730am ( cuz only he knows the code to the gun safe-i don't wanna know it, and he opens it every night anyway to get a gun out for the night...)
Sooo... now that i ranked ill make a separate post of my reveal plans...


----------



## JLM73

Okay here's my reveal plan.... hubs is RIGHT next to me with DS and son waiting in rocking chairs on the porch of country buffet.... smells sooo good! 

So, I'm gonna tell hubby i want to film him doing a scavenger hunt for the intro of our YouTube channel... will eventually use the footage...

Only he knows the combo to the HUGE 5 ft tall gun safe so what I'm going to do is tell him I'm going to film him with a scavenger hunt when he gets home but I need him to put the final item in the safe before he leaves for work he's like a big kid and can't wait to ever find out what is inside of gifts so it's going to drive him mad all day lol 

So then I plan to once he leaves for work later in the afternoon before he comes back I'm going to have the entire kitchen which is where he enters field with balloons covering the entire floor so he can't even step on it
But first on the outside of the door will be a card that starts him on the scavenger hunt so basically I will hide random items around the house for him to find that have nothing to do with a bfp. ... other than the very first card that he finds on the outside of the door before he comes in and sees the balloons and inside that card will have the typical sesame seed or poppy seed whatever I can find and I won't explain what it means he actually has never looked at tickers or anything to understand the significance of the poppy seed or sesame seed haha
Not quite sure yet what items I will hide around the house and on the porch areas but they definitely need to be at least 10 to 15 items that will not give him any idea about the digi
I will put another card with the last item which tells him to now open the safe and make sure that that box wrapping the digi is not at all shaped like that so he will not have a clue ahead of time because he is one of those people that always tries to figure stuff out ahead of time:roll:
I can almost be sure that he is going to lose his ship when he does open it and sees the word pregnant on a test because he knows he has been down about the fact that it has not worked
....so let's hope Committee for the win! Because I already have the cards as well as the balloons hidden away in my suitcase which you have not yet discovered


----------



## M&S+Bump

Confuzzled by your tests, Still, I will admit. I mean, I've seen some convincing false positives on my own tests, one the day I ovulated and conceived this one which looked exactly like your cheapy one.. but that frer was pink and positive!

Jez, if it makes you feel better, my children and I would be first selected if they decide to rebuild the Aryan master-race - pale, blonde (I'm a little darker with age but had naturally platinum/white hair til my teens), light-eyed - and my downstairs is a jungle all the way up to the butt and dark at that :haha: Like, I have barely any under-arm hair and above the knee they don't bother waxing because there isn't enough hair to grip and what is there is so blonde... then there's 70's porn-star bush :rofl: 

And hemmys can be operated on to remove if they are bad or bother you, a friend of mine had it done. I never bothered because mine only flare up in pregnancy really and there ain't nothing pretty down there anyway so a few extra skin tags really make no difference. The surgery sounded painful :(

Happy Thanksgiving to all y'all :D

We're doing Black Friday tomorrow, it's a thing here now too and Cyber Monday always was a thing even before they gave it a catchy moniker. So I'm hoping for a ker-ching weekend - just in time to hand it all over to the tax-man...


----------



## StillPraying

J that's super cute! If my dh was half as excited to have another baby if do something cute. And oh I'm still hanging around since we will be relying on pull out method :winkwink:

I have one cb plus and one new choice left. I'll use the new choice in the am. AF should come tomorrow based on my normal cycle, but I just don't feel like she's coming, so she'll probably be late. But since no positive this am I'll be drinking wine with my turkey dinner!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I agree with what's been said. Pregnancy will most likely make that worse, so please deal with the prolapse first. 

J, fx that af stays away, but I am hopeful that clomid will work for you. 

My mw started talking about birth control yesterday... Because of the csection they definitely want us to wait 18 months before another pregnancy (oops or not), I am torn about which method. Mini pill, condom (pull out)... She's not pushing us towards having sex, but did say she's had couples go back at it within a week! Say what!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've heard of those people PL.

I will say after (teeny tiny 6lb) Ella, I felt fairly back to normal within about two weeks down there. I still milked it for the full six til my post-natal appt though. :haha:

Meant to say, CB weeks is still very much on the shelves here - must be a Stateside recall. So might be worth looking at UK sellers on eBay/Amazon if anyone's looking for them for next cycle..


----------



## StillPraying

PL I'm one of those people :blush: with dd1 I bled for a week then jumped dh but that brought on more bleeding lol 

MS black Friday now apparently starts on Thanksgiving here :( I don't like that. We are going tomorrow I think to get the girls Christmas presents.

This is my opk today.....
 



Attached Files:







20161124_141509.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh my brother and sis in law announced they are having another baby today. They have a boy who is 10 months old and she's due in June sometime.... I seriously feel like crying.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex :hug: I know how you feel hon.


----------



## JLM73

*PL* you should be fine having sex earlier than a vag delivery:thumbup:
Vag delivery usually tears and stretches things inside in minimal ways we might notfeel... so more healing time need and to reduce infections.
Out the sunroof.... totally needs belly incision and uterine incision to heal. I think CB even dtd after4wks??

I worked inL&D in the past and the doctor said typically four weeks you should be good to go on either bad or C-section unless you're having trouble healing or had a major tear.
Honestly access was not interested in having sex at all after DS... but I know I was cleared even though I was not feeling well at all from that emergency C-section 2D TD at like 6 weeks but I definitely was not healed at all until approximately 12 because the doctor was new and had no idea what she was doing! Hack job!
Now with the twins I was good to go after several hours in bed I was walking around and helping with the babies and went home like one day later but that was my regular Ob-Gyn

Also keep in mind that I got pregnant with DS 
The very first try which was exactly 5 months after the. surrotwins were born!
My OB had also said the standard suggestion is one and a half to two years between children regardless of how they are born however going from Twin C-section to pregnant 5 months later again I thought she would freak out but because she was the one who did the C-section for the surrotwins. .. she told me I would be just fine due to the fact that she always double Stitches the incision so you may want to check with your doctor and just make sure she double stitched inside and out which basically will mean you should be good to go to conceive again Within 6 to 12months.
I generally feel very well after surgery and rarely have complications or need pain medicine so it was not a problem for me getting pregnant so soon but I know it does we're hard on a lot of people to get pregnant again so soon so it depends on your body and how it heals

Also I keep forgetting to mention on the discussion about getting boobs done after the kids I actually had mine done between older two kids my 24 year old and my 19 year old.
they were done in 1995 and 11 years later are just fine having gone through the twin pregnancy as well as dear son.
They really don't need to be redone so far as looks even though the doctor told me when I got them 10 years is the recommendation but honestly they don't need to be redone I will get them redone later though because I want the new more natural feeling silicone type rather than this saline the that I got in 1995


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I have never had an opk that dark at AF time... methinkd you need some wallies...

Tex sending the biggest hugs I know it sucks. I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but nothing anybody ever told me worked for me :(. Just hugs your time is coming soon

Lol pl idk why I'd be like ms milking it for as long as possible


----------



## shaescott

Don't worry everyone, I plan to take care of it before getting pregnant. Y'all make it sound like I'm not gonna stick to the plan and I'll just get pregnant whenever haha. If I get pregnant before fall 2021, it'll be an accident. I'm going to be in college full time from fall 2017-spring 2021, and a baby will make life impossible, especially with a nursing major. I'm still waiting for more acceptances btw, and I'm going kinda insane haha! But yeah the wedding is supposed to be fall 2021, not during nursing school haha!
But yeah, it would be an oops if I got pregnant now. Although it would be really ironic if I did after how I teased SO after sex on our anniversary haha. We BD'd twice that day, and after the second time I was teasing him by lifting up my legs and my butt and he was like NOOOOOO do you want a baby? And I was laughing at him like dude I have the IUD, this does nothing and he was like ok phew and I was like but I mean it is a thing people do when trying to get pregnant sometimes cuz gravity and he was like AAAAHHHHH and I was like IUD dude I'm good. I was just f'ing with him lol. But it would be really ironic if I actually got pregnant this cycle :rofl: But my sister started her period yesterday so I'll probably get mine any day now. She's young, so her pheromones are super strong. I often get my period around when she gets hers.


----------



## shaescott

I am thinking it's possible I could have a mild UTI cuz earlier today when I was waiting for food I kept feeling like I had to pee even though I had just peed. May be due to my tight jeans though, idk I feel like that might've been pressing on my bladder or something :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Still, I am very confused by your OPK. Interesting.


----------



## JLM73

*Still*:shock: that is WAAAY positive!
I agree with*Doberooni*.... you need some wally cheapies! Cuz something is def brewing in there!
I plan to take wally each fmu till AF... we are broke tillhe gets paid next week but i can scrounge up a cpl bucks in change to get 2-3 88centers here n there :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

J, that's interesting about the double stitching. I'll ask my mw. My regular mw is back tomorrow and I have been told she'll get an OR report and will go over it with me.
The OB I had was a great one, the incision seems to be healing great (it barely even bled after it got dressed). Everyone kept saying take it off in the shower as the dressing will stick to the incision. No sticking at all and I took it off before my first shower post section. 
I was quite surprised to see no stitches, apparently everything is done from the inside. 
I am almost pain free now... But the inside of my hip bones feel bruised.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was told to wait six months after c-section before getting pregnant again. We started trying at six months but I was still bf so it was closer to nine when I got pregnant again. I never had any problems during pregnancy with the incision or anything. It was sore for a few weeks after and I totally milked the no-lifting, no-driving thing as well as no-sex :haha: Hon, I'm not allowed to lift heavy things, you'll have to hoover and take the bin out!


----------



## FutureMrs

Still thats such a positive OPK! Something is definitely up! Been having a hard time keeping up due to my insane work schedule, question though when did you guys feel your first movement?


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I told my family and shocker my stepdad cried, my younger twin teased me, and my mom called my baby disgusting. The only supportive one was the older twin. I left the table crying.


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw Dobby I am sorry sweetie, they will come around in their own time. You need to look after yourself and your baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

The sensible twin laid into them when I left and they apologized


----------



## StillPraying

Oh Dobby :hug: I wish I had the words to comfort you. Try not to hold it against them, shock and fear makes people react negatively, and often overreact. Give it some time to soak in honey. Little flashlight is the farthest thing from disgusting and I know your mom will regret those words. :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

pacificlove said:


> J, that's interesting about the double stitching. ..
> I was quite surprised to see no stitches, apparently everything is done from the inside.

YES! Isn't it lovely and surprising?? And I was working L&D a few years! Had NO idea it could all be hidden away.
I has a beautiful pencil thin scar BARELY visible after the surro twin- Dermabond on the skin ( skin super glue lol)
Double stitching with a strong suture thread inside on Ute and interior stitch on stomach glue on outside :thumbup:
I only found out about the sturdy dbl stitching when I told her at my postpartum 8 wk check after the surrotwins, that I would want to have my own ASAP since I was 37 then.
My doc said they "recommend" waiting at least 12 months-18 months, but if it happened sooner, that was fine as she always dbl stitched the Ute incision and everything on the way out:thumbup:

Five months later, first time trying ( well 2nd - ex ass sabotaged the first with a last minute pull out:roll:) BFP!
My doc wasn't worried at all


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobby, they'll come around and love your little one!

J, my unmedicated cycles have always been pretty long, so not like yours. My cycle length can be usually somewhere between 30-40 days and I may O cd 18-24.


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I'm sorry they were jerks, but I'm glad one of your brothers was nice and they apologized.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs... Hope your family comes around for you. Have you told SO yet? 

J, that is quick for another pregnancy after csection. I thought it was a big no no always. 
I am looking forward to hearing the OR report and then the follow up appointment with the surgeon at 6 weeks pp.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* my doc explained it as the baby is sooooo tiny the first several months of preg that what small amount MAY not have totally rebuilt on the uterus scar at 5 months postpartum ( which should be healed for the most part) will not be affected really during the 1st tri of a new preg, so technically the Ute can/is still building scar tissue at the prev incision site and strengthening the scar there.
She said the uterus growing with baby is not so fast a process that it prevents proper scar tissue being built, and really the Ute is growing the first 16-20 wks per say, not being stretched thinly as in the last tri.
She was right in my case- not a single moment of scar area pain ever. 
She said she would only have been concerned if I had multiples as the Ute grows/stretches faster, but since she knew she always dbl stitched all her patients, she was still not concerned.
Pregnancy also causes that increase in hormones that allow our tissues and joints to become very stretchy, and that helps with the prev incision continuing to heal, and not be pulled ...
My doc is super knowledgeable and handles high risk pregs ALOT, so I trusted her, and she was right in my case.

Hubs and I want at least 2- hopefully can get a boy and a girl but if not so be it...so if Clomid works, we would def start trying again when the 1st is around 6 months.
My doc gets it, and isn't concerned about the spacing so long as no major probs with delivery of the 1st:thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs Tex.. your day is coming very soon hun :hugs: 

Omg Stills that is a VERY positive opk for when af should be due?! Somethings sticking about in there for sure! 

Dobby im so sorry most of your fam are being insensitive! They should be enjoying the fact theres a new grandbaby coming into the family! Your Mum will def regret those choice of words even if there was an apology! Do they not like your SO or the possibility that you'll raise the baby alone?!

Pacific i have the smallest of csections scars & they fade into nothing as time goes on! For safety they always say wait 1-1.5yrs between a csection & another pregnancy but people do it loooads sooner & all is fine! Having sex few wks after i had Riley was ok just a bit of a tight pulling sensation on the insidei guess where everthings been cut & sewn up & everythings been pulled back together, with Nuala we tried after 3wks & discovered i had a slight prolapse down there but doing pelvic floors has sorted that out :thumbup: & waited until 8ish wks, sex bit uncomfy still but getting better! Just do it when your readt! 

I sooo want to get my maternity OR notes again, i have Rileys too! I wonder - J, can they tell when having a csection if theres a reason as to why i dudnt dilate past 3cm after like a whole day of contractions that were regular?! Am hoping my notes might have some details.. :-/


----------



## StillPraying

And the witch hath arrived :witch: another chemical for me. But on the happy side I can drink vodka.


----------



## Jezika

Still - sorry to hear about AF. You definitely deserve a decent drink. Big hugs.

Dobs - your fam's reaction (other than bro) made me sad. I'm sure your mum will regret those words. I think sometimes the people that love us just approach things from a purely practical and idealistic perspective because they went the best for us, but of course that's not how life works... it's messy and we have our own challenges, odd circumstances, hopes and motivations. It also sounds like all this business with your cousin is triggering something in her and your stepdad that maybe makes them react in ways that are more to do with that that anything to do with you. Hence I'm certain it's just a matter of time. Im glad you have people to lean on till then, us included of course.

Future - I can't believe you're so far along! Has it flown by? I started feeling suspected movement around 16 weeks but wasn't 100% it was baby till probably about 18/19. Are you feeling stuff!

PL - glad you're healing nicely! Feel free to share more Logan pics :)

M+S - that DOES make me feel better.

Tex - I'm sorry my love. I totally feel you on his that's really suckie news to hear right now. As Dobs said, there's nitjjjg really to say, except it will happen for you guys and when it does there'll be no looking back. 

Shae - good luck with hearing back from other unis! I was in that position two years ago for grad school and know how stressful it can be. And then the interviews... Glad I never have to go through that again.


----------



## JLM73

*CB* we just called it failure to progress in the L&D ward:shrug:

Alot of times it was a result of attempts to induce labor due to whatever. I am NOT being induced ever again if I can help it!
DS was 2 days late, and my b/p was minimally high, but I have a hx of high b/p anyway! I let them convince me to be induced-DS's HR tanked in the end, and the labor as NOT relaxed in hisp, but I always feel like if I said no, perhaps DS would have wiggled enuff to move the cord a bit, as I had a TON of scans even in the 9th month, and the cord never showed around his neck ...twice! Just showed as dangling over his shoulder...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, Dobs. I think your mum especially will live to regret her choice of words. Shock can make people behave very badly.

Our niece dropped the bombshell a couple of years ago at the tender age of 16 - her mum went from devout Born Again Christian to abortion advocate in a blink. She decided against it, and the baby is about 18 months old now and the light of the family's life. My SIL gave up work to look after her, niece is an amazing mother and went straight back to school, finished her exams and is now in full-time employment. Even the daddy issues worked themselves out - they went from accusations of shady circumstances that led to conception (at one point it was hinted that it wasn't consensual and the police were involved) and them having broken up before she even announced, to him stepping up and taking the baby at the weekends and his family dote on her too. Babies are funny things.

Still :hugs: Enjoy that vodka.

I don't know where this 'they say you should wait' idea comes from - none of my friends who've had c-sections have been told that, and many have small age gaps. The only times I've ever heard of scar rupture has been after multiple c-sections, 4+. I was told six months and my scar is a hip to hip, jaggedy mess of a thing. 

My notes never speculated on a reason for the failure to progress. I suspect it had a lot to do with fear and panic, and being forced to lie down. With all three, I had long 'false' labour periods, 12 hours or more of contractions at a time that then stopped for a few hours. I was only ever 3cm-4cm when admitted to hospital (most progressed with Joe at 5cm ironically) but then once it was time, I went from nothing to fully dilated very quickly so the contractions obviously were doing something, just not in a way they could check! I reckon it would probably have happened with Joe too if not for the doctors' meddling. 

I have to go take Joe to school. But I don't want to take my pyjamas off because they're so FLUFFY!


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's so pretty here today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9024.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Twag

Still - sorry AF came but enjoy your vodka :hugs:

Tex - so sorry about the announcement :hugs: 

Dobs - OMG I am so sorry your family reacted that way :( they will come around and live to regret that moment and they will love your LO :hugs:

Urm someone asked about what gluten does to me, cannot remember who - it makes me VERY sick I am basically a coeliac but it does not damage my intestine - if I have something with gluten in it it is like I have been poisoned - i get very hot & sweaty but shiver, my mouth gets dry and I get very thristy, my stomach bloats (actual stomach not belly), my intestines cramp up something awful, I am sick and eventually the other end too and this lasts for days all the while completely wiping my out :( it is NOT fun - this all started nearly 11 years ago now :wacko: 

Induction - I was induced both times and tbh I had a good experience both times apparently my uterus is very comfy and babies require an eviction notice to _get out_ - My Son I went in 9.30am on Monday 3rd Feb has a pessary he was born 10.35pm that evening :thumbup: my daughter I went in Wednesday 11th Nov has a pessary at 11am she was born 7.42pm that evening my daughters labour was recorded as being 1hr 27m :wacko:

Obviously I would have liked to have known what spontaneous labour was like but I guess that is never going to happen :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

Busy with fam, I think I'm caught up but will surely forget things! Des traveled well and has enjoyed being at my folk's house. My dad is as train obsessed as des is so they'll be setting up my dad's electric train and playing with that today before we go home. That will surely be the highlight of his trip. He hasn't had much of an appetite (skipped dinner, just had some crackers and grapes) but no more fever and he slept through the night last night :thumbup: dinner was very enjoyable; my family played very nice, no one brought up politics (thank God, as we're a family divided there) and the food was all really good. I used my best judgement on eating and never got overly stuffed, which is, like, a challenge every year with all those holiday food favorites! Hubs was bored during the day but dinner was nice and after a couple relatives left and one went to sleep, the rest of us played scattagories (so much fun if you've never played, highly recommend) and that was very ammusing. All and all, a good holiday experience :thumbup: next up is us to host for xmas, which will be good i hope, but emotional. This will be the first time in my life we haven't had it at my parent's place. But with one brother celebrating with his wife's fam in cali and the other in prison, it felt like a good time to start a new tradition.

But enough about me...

Tex, every one of those announcements feels like a kick in the face, i know :( I am so sorry, but I feel confident you'll be pregnant by early next year. I also feel like when that baby gets here, things will make sense. The timing will be perfect and the baby will be, too....and you'll look down at him/her and realize had you gotten pregnant any other cycle, you wouldn't have that child you'll be falling in love with. :hugs: it will happen!

PL, i feel like, with people like you and me, our bodies weren't quite ready to go into labor but were forced to because of the water breaking. I especially feel that way because the rest of my bags had to be broken before contractions started; if i had no medical intervention, i wouldn't have gone into labor yet, kwim? I had pitocin and then also had failure to progress. I just feel like my body wasn't ready yet...but thank goodness because this kid's head would have torn me to shreads!

Dobs, oh my dear Dobby :hugs: it's so hard not to have supportive family when you need it most. What ended up happening after your brother calmed them down? And how did you tell them? It's hard now but I am 100% certain they'll come around, especially your mom. Maybe you could invite her to your ultrasound when you're a little further along and she can see the baby and recognize it as her future grandchild. On the plus side, you've gotten the hardest part (telling them) out of the way. :hugs:

About hemmy sure
Gery...my PA SIL was telling me yesterday about the surgery they do. Evidently it involves you getting knocked out, then they use basically a large, sterile "silver bullet" to dilate your bum then they do the surgery. The scary part, other than the idea of pooping after that, is the bullet is about 2.5-3" in diameter O_O 

Last thing i'll say before i stop yammering...happy thanksgiving to all who celebrated and YAY to all of us finally being in the holiday season! No matter what you celebrate, i feel like it's such a joyous time. I'm throwing on my xmas shirt today ^_^


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post because I want to roll back over and sleep more lol

My mom does not like SO. She doesn't think he is an aspie, she just thinks he is rude. I didn't bring up that we are in rough shape. Was not in the mood for that lecture. Breakfast went well. I didn't tell him because we weren't hashing things out. Just established that we want to. We have some compromises to work out but I don't want him doing anything out of pregnancy reaction. So I'll tell him once we talk about what we can agree to next weekend. My hope being his compromises do not change. If they do, for better or worse, they I need to peace out.

As for family, I made some comment because my stepdad was annoying me lol and he looked at me with this "you're pregnant" look. Which my mom caught on and flipped out. But after I left, i could hear my brother telling them how not cool it was and that they need to be supportive. So I waited until they started talking about other stuff and went back out. My mom apologized and said she would love my baby because it's an extension of me, my stepdad cries some more and supposedly they were tears of joy and he cheers to the baby like three times, and my other brother said he would be the cool uncle then started talking about genetics. I think once I have an u/s to show they will be more excited. The one who calmed everyone down, we call him the diplomat lol, I think is excited. He's the only one who calls it "the baby" instead of "it". And he was asking if he'll get to see the baby a lot since I love pretty close/ was reminding me not to drink or that I probably shouldn't drink the 44oz slurpee I got at the movies lol

And then my mom was said I better be having a boy r_r x.x is there a :facepalm: emoji?


----------



## gigglebox

Holy shit Dobs, that turned around quickly lol


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I'm glad they turned it around after calming down a bit and are now excited for your lil Dobby


----------



## Aphy

Dobs,I'm sorry they reacted that way. I hope they all realize (except the diplomat) that they have some serious making up to do! I hope your meeting with SO next week to discuss compromises etc is a solution to his crappy attitude toward you recently


----------



## Twag

:dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

K I caught up but don't have anything to add lol I don't know anything about l&d and all that good stuff 

Gigs glad Des is having train fun today and sounds like thanksgiving was an overall success! I know Christmas will feel different, but different isn't always a bad thing. It would be your parents, hubs, Des, and you? Also congrats on your soda can!

Tysvm to everyone. I probably would have stormed off and driven home if I couldn't just locked myself in a room and vent here.


----------



## StillPraying

Reading to catch up


----------



## DobbyForever

Still big :hugs: I hope that promotion comes through soon so you can hop back on the ttc bus


----------



## wookie130

Oh, it sounds like your mom kind of just shoots from the hip, Dobs. She may not like SO, and I suppose as your mom, she feels a certain obligation to make it known that she disapproves of your having a child together. I still maintain she'll love that baby, whether it's a girl, boy, whatever. Perhaps she's inwardly worried you'll have another loss, and her shot at being Grandma will once again be snagged from her. It doesn't sound like she'd ever openly admit that possibility, but some people have interesting defense mechanisms.

It WILL improve. Give it some air, and time.

I don't know what to say about SO...I think you know what needs to happen, it's just a matter of getting both your heart and head on board.


----------



## shaescott

My family continues to remind me of the amazingness that is genetics. Ill have a pic in the spoiler cuz it's family members ya know?


Spoiler
I'm just so amazed at the dark curly hair vs dirty blonde straight hair vs dark blonde/light brown curly hair. They have a white mom with dark straight hair and a mixed (half black half white) dad with dark blonde hair.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: will catch up later...trying to get some home search stuff done- much better prices with land in the area btwn my area and hub's county...but not always near interstate...
Would save us like $50k tho :shock: so def not attached totally to the 91 yr old home!

Hassle is trying to get financed with having his home AND student loans now being paid :(

AFM did an "internal" swab with some wadded up TP at like 1 am since I was still up watching movies, and it came out with pink on it :roll:

*Still* so very sorry you had another chem :hugs: and that AF showed up , but I am very happy to know we "might" be cycle buds if you ...:shhh: ahem, accidentally pee on an opk or 2, and can get your man :drunk: and avoid the tiely pullout...:blush: allll by accident of course:haha:
Sorry The :witch: showed up at your house....but like Avon agents, she sent her cohort sister to MY doorstep lol:hugs:

*Tex* very sorry you had to hear of someone yet again preggo:hugs:
I still think it's not YOU tho....your charts have been STELLAR textbook for months now! Hope you can enjoy the holidays tho, and STILL get a surprise bfp! If not, hope the new year brings you answers right away on a quick and easy fix


----------



## wookie130

Still, dammit on having another chemical. :hugs: You drink your vodka, and get hammered, if need be. I have everything crossed for you...you seem to conceive easily, which I guess is the silver lining.

Tex- Just :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: all the way around. I know EXACTLY what you're going through. When I went through my ordeal with infertility after having my miscarriages, 7 of my co-workers at school (many of whom were dear friends of mine) were pregnant. It was complete and utter torture on my heart, and really, on my sanity. I had to go to therapy to deal with my jealousy, grief, and desperation. I had to sit there, and listen to endless small talk and conversations about their pregnancies, their babies, their plans, etc. - it was quite possibly the worst thing ever for me. I had previously been in a highly abusive marriage to a drug addict and alcoholic, and had been living in abject poverty...it was a really dark time in my life. But, I can honestly say that my journey to motherhood was truly more difficult for me...the losses, not being able to conceive, etc. I was far more heartbroken over not having a baby, than I was living through the hell that was my first marriage. I pray that you get some answers in January. A lot of ladies need help with subsequent babies...secondary infertility is a real thing, and it is totally FINE and GREAT to accept help to diagnose any potential issues, and to take the journey toward assisted conception of some sort. I hope for you, it's simple, and fairly straight-forward. However, if you need to do more to conceive, and to go down a more challenging road with it, it just means that your baby (or babies) will be that much more precious to you when it finally does happen again...that baby will be so very loved, and highly wanted. <3


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, glad to hear your family is coming around. You deserve all the support. Just know you have ours! :hugs:

Still, sorry the witch showed, drink up girl! It's the holidays. Drink one for me too please. 

Tex... Hugs for you :hugs: remember it's just a phase where the people around you seem to be getting pregnant. Right now, all these women have to share the attention, but when it's your turn, you'll get all the attention.


----------



## DobbyForever

Got a refund from the eBay seller and I get to keep the tests. The Walmart tests were on their way to my local post office late afternoon Wednesday so as long as they are in by today I can probably swing it to pick it up tomorrow if it doesn't go out for delivery.

Shae very cute genes and diversity there! Love it

J sorry the witch has shown but yay for clomid! And for doctor's approval to start ttc after 6 months after your first

Works that was beautifully said


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks everyone I feel a bit better about it. I think it was a "surprise" and she said she cried when we found out. Her son now is not an easy baby for sure and she will have an 18month old and a newborn at the same time. Soooo I'm trying to be positive and supportive. I didn't cry in front of her like the last one who announced lol my family had enough sense not to tease me or anything. After I said congrats and sat for a few mins I got up and made me another drink and went and sat outside for a bit.

Went shopping today and last night and got some good deals. Christmas is almost done already. Putting up the tree tomorrow and then I guess I need to start wrapping presents cause hubs says you can't have a tree with no presents...

Glad your family came around Dobs. Hopefully things continue going the way you want them too. 

So tired... I need a nap hahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Congrats on the Christmas shopping! My cousin is doing that. Christmas shopping like mad today. She's almost done. A bare tree isn't weird to me because most presents we hide and then put out the night before/few days before.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies, sorry been busy and I need to ask a question.

Did any of you have projectile vomiting? I haven't been able to keep any food down or much liquids today. I guess I didn't think pregnancy vomiting was of the projectile variety. But maybe I assumed wrong.

Also, I have been reading but not been able to respond. Big hugs to Dobby, Still, J, and Tex.


----------



## gigglebox

Still I think I forgot to tell you I was so sorry to read of the cp :( i know you're putting ttc on hold but why? What would you have done if this one stuck? I don't mean to push, I just hate to see ladies stop trying because of temporary circumstances, if that makes sense...

Dobs, totes take the test and break it open for line porn :haha:

Hmm Future I never puked at all :/ maybe you have a stomach bug?

Shae, cute kiddos!


----------



## DobbyForever

I never actually understood the difference between vomit and projectile vomit soooo. I have thrown up though

Still I second Gigs. I know you would make it work no matter the circumstances so I'm favor of you continuing ttc, but I don't know your whole situation/it's not my life and I know you'll both make the right decision for you. But I see a lot of things in life as you either want it and are willing to make it work no matter what and can or you don't. If that makes sense.


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek* When I worked in L&D even ladies with hyperemesis NEVER had projectile vomiting :nope: Ask your Doc/midwife!

*Tex* I think you handled that like a pro! Gah that's rough! 
I know it's hard for me to look at little babies in stores even without that little twinge in the chest...
Thankfully nobody in y fam is habing kids anymore! Even my younger cousins have had their kids- I am just having a "late batch":haha:
My main concern is having mine BEFORE my 24 y/o son and 19 y/o daughter have theirs! I don't care for the My future grandkids being OLDER than my own :rofl:
They will def be closer in age than they should be lol

*Still* I agree with *Gigsey* (congrats on the Soda lol) 
but Still if this one had been sticky- you would be preggo the next 9 months, so why the temp halt on conceiving? :shrug:

*Shae* LOVE the pic- and LOVE genetics with it's surprises!
I can't wait til DH and I have kiddos- I love mixed genetics...
I am half Black ( dad -dark), half Portuguese (mom-Olive) 
--I look Black, but big curls in my hair not afro type like dad or frizzy)

--My 1st hubs was Italian- Brown straight hair- very White, Pale Blue eyes= Daughter has Spanish look- barely tanned- dark brown eyes and hair- but she has killer big ringlet curls, and when her hair is straightened is DEF mistaken for Hispanic even more

Oldest son is straight Black- afro hair etc ( his father was killed when he was 4 months old, so he considers hubby1 his dad)

Husband 2- ex ass- is Black technically ( but there's some shady rumors that is mom is half Chinese and she looks it. Her husband is very pale Black like Creole type- so together they made ex ass - who appears light black like his father- Creole look. His skin is light, but hair is black afro type, and eyes are dark brown but lighter than mine which are verrrry dark.
DS came out LIGHTER than ex ass, so MUCH lighter than me- BUT thankfully got wavy hair and has eyes like his dad- lighter brown than mine.

Hubby 3 ( and my LAST lol) is Puerto Rican but just as White skinwise as hubby 1, with Light Brown eyes, and dark brown hair that's fairly straight, just a few waves...
So I can't wait to see our future kiddo(s).
I have no doubt he/she/they will resemble my daughter- being barely tan- but the hair could be like her ringlets or straighter, and the eyes can be who knows- cuz DH has light golden brown eyes, but one of his parents had green.

Here's a link to a girl I started following ONLY cuz I saw these GORG Blue eyes on her daughter ( well- she had Irish Twins too lol) and she is much darker than me! She has a good YouTube following, so if you click the vid link you can SEE the little girl's beautiful eyes
I followed her to see the whole Irish twin story- but the little girls eyes did change to a Tyra Banks type hazel when she was about 18 months from what I can tell!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEGF3rBhPv0&t=151s


----------



## JLM73

Babies/kids usually have projectile vomiting. My DS had it after eating green ( pear mix) applesauce from Motts. I think he was freaked over the color lol cuz he wasn't sick, but as soon as he ate it - said he felt sick- I rushed him to my bathrm but he projectile puked BEFORE reaching the toilet lol
Then said "i'm fine!" and ran off to play :rofl:
Projectile vomit has alot of force behind it and literally flies out a cpl feet :shock:
Saw it lots in Pedi ER...
*Flueky* :-k perhaps your esophagus is just really spasming? Like semi hyperactive??Reflux x10 thing?
Sorry you aren't feeling well tho- does sound more like a food poisoning/illness reaction than normal preggo puking...

For those asking- heres a vid I found of an UBER cute newborn projectile puking- baby is too cute to be gross lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep2D8-_bFmc


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes and noooooo thank you to the video lol I'm about to eat haha

I am happy about the mix up. The fs is still peeving me off but the CB + is darker than the control by a lot. As for the Walmart package, it left a town 20m away to come to ny local usps at 10am on Wednesday. I know thanksgiving was a holiday, but after two business days how are you going to tell me it's not in my hometown?

And I just got a 40% off coupon to Carter's (my fav brand) in store with a store literally 6 blocks away. I'm trying so hard not to go lol


----------



## JLM73

GO Dobby GOooo!
Sorry dude but that baby puking is like when you see a miniature toilet in a doll house ...
"Ahhh, a TOILET! How cute!" :rofl:Anything mini is cute , No?
This baby care NOT it puked- like no response- just pure cuteness lol
Even my hubs laughed and he's squeamish about watching puke


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I clicked on it on both my iPad and my phone and it won't open so it seems the fates that be do not want me to watch it lolol

Ugh jjjjjj you're supposed to be the money sensible one haha. I have a lot of onesies but barely any pjs and I loooove carter's pjs... Plus whenever I shop in there I can let my bloat out and not feel bad because people just think I'm super pregnant lol. One time I was buying something from Gymboree and letting it all hang out and she was like how far along are you so I said 18w Hahahahahaqhaha I shit you not omg good times


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, Carter's seems to have perpetual sales going on...I'm on their e-mail list, and I get daily deals and discount on online stuff. Their sales are pretty awesome! I love their fleece footie jammies the best. My kids wear 4T and 2T, and still are mainly in the footie jammies, although my daughter is starting to like nightgowns quite a bit, too. I also love the baby/kid clothes at Old Navy and Zara...cute, cute, cute.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol that's true. I feel like every other day is a sale, especially online. I hate waiting for things though/I know I don't have any/many footed pjs so I got 2 t-shirts (9m though because they were long sleeved), 2 nb pjs, and 5 three month pj sets. 60% off in store plus 15% off anything not clearance (which I didn't find anything clearance today) and the damage was a little over $60. Which is like $7/item. I can live with that. Bought gender neutral/boy. The pastels just do not work both ways for me. Ok I'm just not pastely lol navy blue was my fav color as a toddler/kid and I hated that everyone told me I can't pick blue because I'a a girl


----------



## pacificlove

Hmm, I rarely made it to the bathroom without puke I'm my mouth during the morning sickness times... A few times our deck was closer then the bathroom so through up over the deck railing.. would you call that projectile vomiting? 

As for onesies, hubby and I have learned that the footed ones with zippers are the best. They are so much quicker to put on then the ones with snap buttons. 
We only have one fleece, zippered, footed and long sleeved one with dogs on the feet (so cute!!) And it's a newborn size... The sad thing is, that it's already getting a bit short.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww pl :(. No size is so cute! It's so sad how quickly they grow out of it/one mom on here never got to use hers! She ended up having to take her baby home in hospital clothes because her stuff was all nb and was too small. I can't believe he is just two days away from being two weeks old!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, time flies! Little L is loosing his newborn look. Even the mw said that on Wednesday... Hard to believe he'll be 2 weeks on Monday. :)


----------



## StillPraying

I read, but am just very down so sorry for selfish response. 
We went to babiesrus today and i was walking through the clothes with dd1, talking about how cute and tiny the clothes were. She held out an adorable outfit and says "aaaww i wish i could put my brother luke in this" and i effing lost it. And of course dh was annoyed with me for losing it. :cry:

Reason for waiting is because of healthcare. Had this bean stuck id be due in aug and have 100% coverage. We dont know for sure DH will be accepted for another enlistment so if not his coverage stops in March, and mine stops in mid August. He most likely will be accepted but i want to be sure of having the coverage. We have other work options so thats not a concern, its just the health care part. there are options so its not a complete no. im just not bringing ttc up to dh....we will just see if he pulls out or not lol....but with 2 back to back chemicals within 3 months of a 2nd trimester loss...maybe my body needs a break? Idk. 

i may ghost for a bit....ill read but may not respond.


----------



## Twag

I had projectile vomiting a few times with Izzy mostly I knew the sick was coming but a few occasions it just came bam


----------



## M&S+Bump

Vomiting, it it's not bad enough to make me vomit with force, then it's not bad enough to make me vomit, full stop. I don't have an inbetween! (Last time I was sick I had a toilet-bowl shaped bruise like a necklace on my chest because of leaning so hard)

Pregnancy sickness usually builds up in severity though I think? You feel more and more nauseated over a week or two.. so if it came out of nowhere it might be a bug. 

PJs - I love zipped sleep-suits but they're really hard to find here!

Still :hugs: I would have lost it too. Hubs is an ass.


----------



## FutureMrs

Still I'll be thinking of you love, my heart honestly aches for you!


----------



## FutureMrs

Ok I finally somewhat caught up, coming to work at 5AM has its perks!

Jez, I literally cant believe I'll be 17 weeks Monday, I don't know where the time has gone honestly, I think I maybe am feeling some movements, but I wouldnt swear to it, hopefully I get something definitive soon!

PL cannot believe Logan is 2 weeks already!!! That is amazing!

Texs I always felt the same way you are feeling when people announced and your journey has definitely been longer then mine, I hope you get some answers and fall pregnant quickly in the new year!

J its almost Clomid time!! Wooohooo!!

And I am sorry Im forgetful due to lack of sleep/work so I cant remember anything else lol but I do hope everyones feeling well!

PS. Jez your so close!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks for advice ladies, well, DH started vomitting as well late last night so either we caught stomach virus or food poisoning. I'm feeling some better today, more drained than sickly. I think I'll call in and try to eat, drink, and rest today. 

Still sorry about uncertainty of healthcare and DH being upset when you had a moment. Take all the time you need.

Pacific, I'm glad Logan is growing well :)

J I'm excited for your clomid cycle. I hope it produces a nice mature egg or eggs. 

Dobby I've not bought anything yet. I guess I'm being superstitious which I'm not normally like. I do look forward to buying baby stuff though :)

M&S thanks for advice and a toilet bowl shaped bruise, ouch!

Gigs, thank you and I'm glad Des was feeling better and had a great time. Is your art class coming up?


----------



## DobbyForever

Still take care of you, we get it. :hugs: your reaction is totally valid. I still SO hasn't dealt with it hence the angry reaction, but that's not cool. Also sorry about the healthcare situation. I was there last year as well when I switched jobs, so I get it.

Future lol love the positive 5am work attitude

Fluek yikes hope you both feel better! I justify it with the fact that if anything happens, I have so many knocked up deadbeat cousins or most of my friends are gearing up to have kids that I can always give the clothes away or sell them or donate them. Anything from carter's can be returned no time limit with a tag on so that's pretty cool. I just keep everything in a vacuum bag :). But things like toys or furniture, that I wouldn't buy until later

Pl awww I didn't know "newborn look" was a thing I need before and after pics lol


----------



## wookie130

Fluek, it really does sound like a virus. I vomitted a lot with both babies, but I can honestly say that it was never projectile. Projectile vomitting suggests an actual illness, in my not-so-expert opinion. I hope you feel better very soon. Check with your doc due to your pregnancy, but you know what helps straighten my gut out (and my kids) when we have tummy bugs? Probiotic packets that you stir into a drink or on some food...Culturelle, etc. They work well, and can really turn your stomach around. I don't know how safe they are to use in pregnancy, so it'd be worth asking or Dr. Googling about, however. Try to take it easy. :hugs:

Dobs- You know what is good to grab at Carter's? Grab a bunch of those little zip-up sleep sack things that are to be worn from 0-9 months. They look like little sleeping bags with arms. Those were almost always my kids jammies as babies...all you need underneath is plain white short-sleeved onesie (which you can get packs of Gerber plain white onesies in whatever style you need at Target or Wal-mart), and baby is good to go. I loved those, particularly since babies are not to have blankets (or anything, for that matter) in their sleeping environment (whether it be a crib, your bed, etc.) for the first year, due to SIDS risks. We had about a gazillion little Carters sleeping zippy sack thingers. You can't have enough of those, or the footie jammies (THAT ZIP!!!! Buttons/snaps are a nightmare at 3 a.m.!!!!!). OH!!! Better yet, the footie jammies that have the built-in scratch mittens. Both of my babies were face scratchers. Without the built-in mitties, babies literally tear their faces up with those little nails. That is one thing that people don't tell you, seriously. Hannah still has a scar on her face from when she was an hour old...ugh!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I saw those and was like wtf it's a sleeping bag/cocoon! But I did think probably good for SIDS. I am irrationally paranoid already that my baby will overheat or freeze to death at night. Thanks for the input! Mittens mittens I didn't see any cute ones yesterday r_r


----------



## Jezika

Eek, I have like 3-4 of those sleep sacks but it sounds like I could do with more. The ones I've seen aren't cheap, though, even online! But they seem to basic to sew. What the eff is up with that.

Fluek - hope you feel better.

Still - enormous hugs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I thought that as well. They seem so simple lol. You're almost to the ten day countdown!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I worry about SIDS all the time cuz someone I followed on tumblr through her pregnancy lost her baby boy to SIDS when he was almost 3 months old. And they were co-sleeping which I thought reduced the risk because of the movement not letting them sleep as deep? Idk, but it broke my heart to read what happened. Honestly I'm definitely gonna have a breathing and heart monitor on baby whenever he/she is sleeping until they're too old for SIDS anymore.


----------



## Jezika

Shae - that's so awful. I hate hearing stories like that; I'm paranoid enough as it is! I think all we can do is our best, since it's mostly out of our control (without driving ourselves crazy with constant worry) and thankfully SIDS is incredibly rare. I had a patient who was so convinced her baby would get sick and die that she was absolutely destroyed emotionally for the first six months. Judging by my pregnancy anxieties, I could see myself getting in that kind of headspace if I were to expose myself to all the bad stories. Hence I'm choosing to stay away (but not burying my head in the sand either).

Dobs - I'm so confused by my ticker because my due date is actually December 5 (9 days away) but my ticker says different.


----------



## wookie130

I belonged to an infant loss/SIDS/pregnancy loss support group prior to having Hannah, and there were probably 5 or 6 couples in it who had lost a child to SIDS. It was absolutely heartbreaking...it was unfathomable, actually. The Back to Sleep Campaign has drastically reduced the # of SIDS deaths (by 70%, I believe...), along with all of the other recommendations. A lot of folks mistake bedsharing with co-sleeping...and co-sleeping is merely sleeping with baby in the same room - it is not necessary having baby in the adult bed with the parent(s). A lot of people still lay their babies on their tummies, because they themselves "got lucky" and nothing bad happened...well, I'll tell you, luck was merely on their side. It's not a gamble I ever wanted to risk, and we used an Angelcare monitor with Hannah, and we co-slept with Oscar. I was terrified of SIDS with both of my kids, and going to that support group probably did not help with that at all...I went to cope with my miscarriages, as a lot of other couples did...but those SIDS families just straight up broke my heart. So, we followed the safe sleep guidelines to the letter. I guess one of the upsides of my kids growing out of the baby stage, is that I no longer have to worry about THAT.

Oh, you know what? I found a BUNCH of those little Carters sleepsack zip-up things at Walmart and Target...I also found some upon occasion in TJ Maxx. I imagine if you buy them from the Carter's store directly, they'll be a bit more $$$. I even found a couple of them on consignment, and they were in pretty good shape.


----------



## wookie130

Still...:hugs: I'm sorry for all you've been through. I don't blame you if you need to back off the thread a bit, and take a step back. It's a horrible heartache...perhaps your body (and heart, and head) need a little rest. :hugs: We're here, when or if you're ready to jump back into it at any point.


----------



## JLM73

*PL* sorry Log-man is growing sooo fast lol I LUV the newborn look!

*Dobs* I AM the sensible money one lol- but I alsoi am the COUPON Queen, so that and a sale whaaaaaat??

*Jez* My ticker musta got TIRED of keeping track of how long I have been TTC lol
Cuz earlier this year it was stuck on 12 months and 3 weeks:shock:
I literally went back and recreated the ticker exactly the same and NOW it keeps up:thumbup:

*Still* I'm sorry your hub was insensitive again! Maybe you need to tell him that HE hurts YOU when he does that, as he is making you feel stupid for still grieving a loss, which is NOT cool/right. He should be emotionally supportive.

As for TTC- you will have 9 months to work out future coverage, so I say you do what ya said, opk on the DL, and don't mention TTC- maybe beer him up, so he forgets the pull out :haha:
As for your body needing a rest,- going medical mode here don't hate me lol-
I am sure the lining has more than healed cuz you have had a few AFs now ( unfortunately) and honestly even just starting the 2nd tri, baby would be really small so far as how much damage/scarring/attachment area would have been so I don't think it is so much as your Uterus needing a break...would be diff had you God forbid lost a term baby :shock: Those SUCKED working L&D:cry:

I agree with whomever said you have in your favor that you DO seem to conceive easily :-k maybe start some supps to hep lining??
Or low dose aspirin if you aren't doing it already- it thins the blood but also aids implantation process, as that is not a one day thing, but weeks of the placental cells digging in tendrils to get to your blood supply for nutrients and O2
:shock: Aliens....lol


----------



## shaescott

Still, you might have already touched on this, but do you know if it's possible that you could have a progesterone issue? Like, maybe it drops right after implant? Because they say you won't get a positive until an implant happens, so that should mean you're getting some kind of implantation, however bad/weak. I agree with J on the lining supps or baby aspirin. Oh and, I'm awfully sorry about your loss at 15 weeks. I can't even imagine the pain.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and J regarding babies as aliens... I mean, technically you could call them parasites, cuz they leach off of your nutrients and stuff. But us baby lovers know that we wouldn't want to snuggle with any other parasite, and besides, they send stem cells to serious injuries of their mom's, so it's not really parasitic after all :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

A chemical pregnancy is a fertilised egg that doesn't implant. As soon as the egg is fertilised, it begins to produce various hormones including hcg, to tell your body not to shed the uterine lining.

I'm so done with this stuffy nose and sneezing. On the scale of horrible pregnancy symptoms, it's not really up there, it could be so much worse. But I'm sick of not being able to breathe &#128545;


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Those poor ladies. I can't imagine. When is the SIDS risk she over? I've never read up on much. I keep going back and forth about cosleeping or using the other room


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww my brother's gf came over and congratulated me and I made a crack that he has a big mouth, so he texted me saying he was sorry he told BUT he was just so excited that he couldn't keep it to himself :). I love that kid


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm almost certain that you don't produce enough hcg to get a bfp until implantation. Also, I looked up chemical pregnancy, and it actually just means very very early miscarriage, generally before 5 weeks.


----------



## pacificlove

We love our sleep sack! We bought our first from Ikea on a whim. With milk spills, etc we wash it nearly on a daily basis. We ordered one with sleeves from Carter's yesterday and were gifted another by a family friend today. Insert a big wohoo here!
I imagine the sleeveless sleep sacks are great for summer or warmer climates. Logan's arms are always cold with the sleeveless one from Ikea but he always sticks his arms out even if we try to cover them.

Sids is scary... I believe my godmother lost a child to it ~30 years ago. She was doing everything to the books, yet the child passed away during its sleep.


----------



## StillPraying

" On the other hand, an early test could show a positive result, but a later test may be negative. This happens in a chemical pregnancy, in which the fertilized egg begins to implant in the uterus, but for some reason it does not complete implantation. Many chemical pregnancies pass unnoticed as a late period. To ensure the most reliable result, perform a home pregnancy test one to two weeks after you miss your period." From pregnancycorner.com. 
MS is actually correct. A chemical is when implantation fails and yes is still considered an early mc. Any loss before 5 weeks is considered a chemical. I am restarting my asprin regimen just in case.


----------



## Cppeace

who the heck can wait two weeks with a late period to test. insanity I say


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* I officially dub thee in the Mad Scientist Club for the thread with me and *DobDob*:haha:
I agree babies are more parasitic than alien-but some do bust outta yer stomach like Aliens... lol
Stem cells to mom a +....lowering mom's immune system - sneaky :ninja: sh*t lol

*Still & MS*I agree, CPs happen early on, but they CAN happen after implant begins. Generally a genetic coding/ cell dividing error occurs and the process stops...which is why you get SOME bfps then they disappear. This was taught to me by the Embryologist that did my surrotwin peatry dish growing before 5 day transfers for 2 couples over 3 years.
It;s nature's way of stopping a preg with genetic issues, as there is a fairly common timeframe for cell divisions etc...
I personally know and got to SEE that my first couple - the wife had crap eggs ( due to chemo for cervical cancer) her embies would be shedding cells by 3 days post fertilization, and looking rough by 5 days post...my next and successful surrotwin couple had textbook perfect ebies from using a much younger egg donor with the hubby, and I was like WTF!? with my betas at 5dp5dt ( 5 days post 5 day transfer=10dpo) cuz my betas were already in the 100's lol.
I thot all 3 we transferred stuck! But just the 2....welll maybe 3 DID stick, but the thid was gone by the 5-6 wk U/S

*cp* :hi: I have shown alot of dogs, but what is that in your pic?? a Pekingese or a short Ewok? lol
Welcome!

*Still* good thinking on the Aspirin. I don't think you temp, but if you do your post O temp will help judge if progest is the prob. Low post O temps usually = low progest= common mc cause :(


----------



## shaescott

Still actually it looks like we're both right. Implantation does begin, like I said, but it fails, like M&S said.


----------



## shaescott

Okay I know I'm awful with the selfish posts, but I just wanted to share some news with you guys:
I've been accepted to THREE more (BSN) nursing programs, including my top choice!!! And all come with decent scholarship money as well! It'll still be tight but I'll figure it out. I'm just super excited to become a nurse!


----------



## pacificlove

J, i am going to say that is a rabbit, breed: lionhead?

Interesting facts about early MCs. I think that is one reason why I don't test early, it's easier on the heart :hugs: 

As for us, my parents came up for a visit today. Even mom noticed that I look thinner then pre pregnancy.. 7lbs thinner to be exact. 8lbs to go to Target weight, but I do think I'll have to do some toning which should up my weight again. (Muscle being heavier then fat)
I think it was still who accredited the samene thing to bfing and I totally agree... Because I still eat like a pig and am dropping weight just like that


----------



## DobbyForever

More selfish at a party and my mom told one of her friends I am expecting and I was like I thought we agreed not to tell your friends and she goes I was just so excited I had to tell someone :). Come up cuz I usually get my drink on with this particular friend of hers and she wanted to pour me a drink


----------



## shaescott

Omg Dobs I would've flipped out at her. My mom only shares stuff after I've shared it... I get that it was cuz of the drinking but she could've just said "oh well you should ask her if she wants anything first, she's not feeling well tonight" or something so she didn't have to tell her.


----------



## DobbyForever

I was in shock. She said "she can't drink tonight" and the lady was buzzed so she didn't catch it and kept asking me and I just kept saying no thanks. And then it clicked and she was like ooooooooh you caaaan't congrats and hugged me. I really don't mind my mom telling because the 12 week thing has never been my style, but I thought she wanted to do that because everyone here is so prim and proper. I thought it was sweet she couldn't wait to tell. Take that any day over calling my baby disgusting lol


----------



## shaescott

Oh ok well I'm glad you're happy, Dobs. All of us here just want you to be happy and to have a mini Dobby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Line porn! My weeks finally got here at 9pm! Poor post person :( Finally delivered on time, the right tests, and just in time because judging by cracking it open I won't be 2-3 much longer.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8416.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8438.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG_8421.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DobbyForever

J/ Shae I agree they are definitely more parasitic in nature but holy omg do they look like aliens when they move and mom's belly moves lol

As for cps, I just thought they were early losses before a baby is seen on an u/s; though, I always wondered if that was a could be seen or seen. But i did see the same that it usually stems from cell division or implant

Shae!!!!! Omg!!! You go!!! Congratulations'. You worked so hard and are so smart, I am so happy for you! And with good scholarships to boot! Woot!!

Peace, hey! I feel like maybe we hit wrong thread because I guarantee none of us crazies (lovingly said) wait two weeks past AF to test. And lol at that dog it reminds me of sailor moon. I do hope you join us

PL yay for getting close to your target!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs your 2-3 makes me so happy!

I agree on the baby kicking and being able to see it on the outside, but I also think it's super cool. Also like someone said, probably J, they sometimes burst out of your abdomen aka c-section like in Alien. I liked that movie, my dad showed it to me when I was younger. I thought Aliens was pretty good too. They said they pretend the other ones after that don't exist cuz they don't like them.


----------



## shaescott

SELFISH POST WARNING

Do you guys ever have things going really well in life and think "if this specific thing happened it would be the worst possible time, it would ruin everything"? Cuz although I totally want a baby, with all the acceptances and stuff and plans for nursing school, a baby would be disastrous right now for me, because I can't do nursing school with a baby, that's near impossible. On the bright side, for the first 4-6 months, all they need is your boobs, diapers, and clothes, so you could get away with only buying a few cloth diapers and having like 2 white onesies to switch between while the other is washing and a coat and pants and socks/shoes. But after that, you gotta feed them people food. Thats expensive. I was just thinking, my little sister just finished her period, and mine usually comes around hers cuz she's got the strongest pheromones right now, so it should come any time, and omg what if I have all this great stuff happening but nope pregnant! I've had zero symptoms and I know I'm not, but I freak myself out when things are going well :facepalm: but I don't mean I don't want a baby, I just want to be out of nursing school first and have a job and preferably a house.


----------



## shaescott

Oh I also have this really awkward sexual question that might make y'all think I'm a weirdo or something so imma have it in the spoiler for anyone who's brave enough not to judge me :rofl:

DO NOT OPEN UNLESS YOU WON'T JUDGE ME TOO BAD

Spoiler
So today I was with SO, and we had had sex and cuddles and napped for a bit, and he had to leave soon and started touching my boobs cuz guys like boobs duh and sometimes he sucks on my nipple/areola and it doesn't hurt me at all don't worry. But he likes it cuz it's boob in his mouth :rofl: but anyway I felt like I wanted him to be like almost nursing and I told him cuz we try to be really open about that stuff and he was like "yeah I think it's just cuz you desperately want a baby" but like it turns me on majorly when he does it so I'm worried now that it's really weird and I'm a creep or something uggggh help me


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae totally get the waiting for the other shoe to drop mentality. It's not going to and if it does you'lol look good in any shoe you put on ;)

Not that we judge but thought I would respond in similar fashion lol

Spoiler
Not weird at all. It's an erogenous zone. Never been a thing for me because I hate mine (small coupled with ingrown nipple) so any attention they get is like instant anxiety about hoping the guy isn't thinking how crappy my boobs are. As for the specifics, could be baby brain. But unless you're like closing your eyes picturing a baby I'm thinking you just like being stimulated that way. I've had a couple bfs into that. Not sucking so much as licked but same idea.


----------



## Jezika

Selfish post coz I'm on phone and it's late but I just worked on the baby shower digital animals stuff I mentioned before and thought I'd see if pic uploads are working now (which they seem to be). So below are some drawings that peeps did at our shower and then what I turned them into using Adobe Illustrator (the colours and positioning etc. are rough so it'll look better once done). We'll have about 50 in total from friends and fam from around the world!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9204.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 13









IMG_9505.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez they are turning out so cuttttte!!! I would totally hire you to do that! That's so cool!


----------



## shaescott

@Dobby

Spoiler
Well I'm turned on by the sucking anyway but my brain wants to make it like a comforting him thing, not picturing a baby but like thinking of him as somewhat baby-ish, not physically but like needing comfort from nursing aka the sucking. Idk it's weird. :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope not weird. I typed out what would be weird but bnb was apparently scarred by it because it erased my post before I hit send hahaha


----------



## Jezika

Dobs it's honestly so easy to do - you just need a black pen, and eraser, a phone/camera and Adobe Illustrator!

Shae - congrats on all the acceptances, and I agree with Dobs it's not weird at all.


----------



## TexasRider

Really hoping today's temp was a fluke. Otherwise it looks like I ovulated super early. But I didn't notice any ewcm. I forgot to start drinking my tea again so maybe stuff is out of whack. Although I read that your body won't release the eggs unless they are ready? And a 23 day cycle isn't out of the realm of "normal" at least we got some BD in before the spike. Just gotta see if it stays up.... 

Yay Dobs on the 2-3!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi!

I typed a whole post but the "token expired" :growlmad: i keep falling asleep trying to catch up at night.

I don't remember what a wrote, except i had a dream the other night that the baby fell out of me, i found out it was a girl, and i held her at the ER until they could put her back and stitch up my cervix. 

I like the idea of sleep sacks but Des never went for them. He like being tigtly swaddled and sleep sacks made him rage. Guess they all have their preferences...but I'll definitely be on the look out for zippers this time.

How have y'all done on holiday shopping? I put a big dent in it yesterday :thumbup: I think I did all shopping from my couch last year but I really enjoyed going out this time. I love shopping, especially when it's for other people. I have a reeaallly hard time letting money go for myself, but not so much with other people. 

Still, sorry hubs was being an insensitive ass hat again. I think either he never dealt with his emotions, or it didn't hit him as hard...but either way, that doesn't excuse him being frustrated with you. Hope he apologized or at least you're feeling better.

Shae, I can't exactly relate but I did used to get really turned out when hubs would talk about making babies, or having babies, or what life would be like with a new baby and how good it would be.

Hope everyone had a good turkey day who celebrated! Mine was very enjoyable. 

I have my dr's appt Tuesday...I think I'll be begging for an ultrasound :blush: I really want to incorporate the baby's name into an xmas gift for my mom so i am dying to find out the sex!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex interesting. You Oed early last cycle as well, cd 10? But it does look like you got some excellently timed bd in if you did O so fxed! Will be chart stalking

I bought my brothers their presents early so they could have it now. For my mom, she gets everything she wants every day. And my stepdad is like idk. Lol. And since we just do Christmas with us those are the only people I shop for.

Gigs I hope they scan you! Kaiser 16-20w does an ultrasound, though I just realized they only do one prenatal in tri 1. :(. So it would be 9w, 10w for my Panorama, then nothing for 6w. :(


----------



## FutureMrs

Guys do you consider at home hair dye safe? Is there particular chemicals I should look to avoid?


----------



## DobbyForever

There's no evidence to suggest it is not safe in second tri but there's also no hard evidence to say it is, so it's a personal choice. My cousins all dyed their hair while pregnant, and their kids are healthy. But all of their kids are developmentally behind, though I think that's a parenting thing not from hair dye lol ok that was mean but ugh they get on my nerves. But, for me, if the evidence is still unclear I skip it. So I won't be dying my hair at all.

Just keep windows open and air flowing. If you find one that does the cap thing where you pull hair out of the cap that's supposed to be better to avoid the scalp. Stir clear of bleach and ammonia (try the asemi permanent stuff). There are vegetable and henna based dyes. And be wary that your hair texture is different now so it may not come out as expected. Happy dying!


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol Dobs.. my hair is just a hot mess it's seen better days lol I need to go back to an all over dark but am paranoid about trying to dye. I have a Dr. appointment Wednesday so maybe ill check with her before I do anything


----------



## DobbyForever

lol mine is a mess as well. I had meant to fix it during AF but forgot so oh well haha. Definitely a good idea to check with dr. They'll likely give you the go ahead. I'm just paranoid.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs you're 5 weeks! Congrats!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Why thank you :). I'm not excited to go back to work. The lower backache/standing is getting to be a pain. And I have an observation on Tuesday. Sigh can it please just be winter holiday lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's taken me forever to catch up! I read everything but haven't retained much. Hope all the ladies who celebrated thanksgiving had a great one! 

AFM- 31 weeks and Braxton hicks are really starting up more and more. Thanksgiving night I almost had to go into L&D I was getting contractions every 5ish minutes and lasting about a minute! Luckily I'm stubborn and really wanted this recliner we were waiting for lol so I went in the car drank a ton of water and laid down. They went away about 2 hours after they started.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My Christmas shopping is done, just need to wrap it. There's a few bits still on their way but they aren't essential and I don't mind whether they arrive in time or not.

Hair dye, when I'm not being lazy I do full 40% peroxide strip to white, then dye on top. No cap, no nothing, have done so through each pregnancy. The idea of a minute amount of hair dye somehow absorbing into your scalp, making it all the way into your blood-stream then getting past the placenta seems pretty farfetched to me, and in comparison to what we all eat/drink/breathe in terms of pollutants, pesticides, preservatives and other chemicals, a bit of hair dye doesn't seem worth worrying about.

I'm so utterly fed up of everything today. The house is a total mess, I am struggling not to scream at my DH for how little he does to keep things clean (leaves empty milk cartons on the counter then walks past the bin on the way out of the room, to give just one example) I'm thinking of going on strike for a week and doing nothing.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS do it. Go on strike. SO does that at my place, too. Annoying. Leaves his cups everywhere! But if I leave my cup once on the nightstand at his place, I get a passive aggressive joke about it. i hope things turn around and you have s nice end to your day/DH helps out.

Green you are a badass. I love it. Reminds me of Cheyenne on Reba when she goes into labor right before she gets her diploma, and she is just like eff that I want my diploma on stage like everyone else


----------



## Aphy

M&S, I know exactly how you feel today! DH decided this afternoon would be great time to have friends over for lunch which meant a wild scramble this morning to go buy groceries and to get the house cleaned. I cannot repeat some of the choice words I threw his way every 5 min because it felt like all the stuff that needed cleaning up was his crap lying around everywhere. Now it's evening and friends are gone and I seem to have hurt my lower back by all the sweeping etc cause it is so painful to move. I am not impressed! My friend says she can see my small bump already starting which isn't reassuring cause at only 6+4 weeks,it can't be the bump...the alternative isn't great for my self esteem at all which doesn't help my mood!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Aphy it's just bloat. A lot of women in tri 1 are worried about looking 3m when they are only 6w. Mine is a combo chub and bloat since I'm still working off some depression weight.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The bloat is real! And if there's ever a time in your life that you really do not need to worry about your belly, it's during pregnancy. The weight will fall off afterwards, especially if you breastfeed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo breastfeeding ladies did you buy a pump right away or wait until you were back to work?


----------



## gigglebox

I had one on backup and I'm glad i did because Des wouldn't latch to the boob. I think sometimes you can rent them from hospitals


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had one straight away, and used it every day to help with the engorgement initially and just to build a stash of milk. I need a new one this time - I'm actually excited to see how technology has developed :haha: I started off with a single Medela Swing but used it so much it blew up by month 4, then upgraded to a Medela double. It was starting to give up the ghost by the time Ella was done but did three babies so can't complain :D


----------



## JLM73

Quick selfish post will post more later
Couldn't decide on CD three or four for Clomid ...so you know me!
I have to be the weirdo:wacko:
I am going to go with CD 3.5 haha I'm going to do it this evening and take it each evening through cd7 evening:thumbup: 
Wish me luck and:dust: lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- obviously I haven't had the babies yet BUT my Kaiser plan gives me a really really nice one for free. They're really huge on only giving your baby breast milk for the first 6 months (no formula at all if possible) so I assume all plans have free ones. Anyway I haven't confimed with my doc but in a class I went to at Kaiser the lady said if we have any trouble breast feeding Kaiser will overnight a pump to your house. So don't buy one!


----------



## FutureMrs

I believe you ladies in the US get yours covered, but I actually bought one Friday Dobs! A lady was selling a brand new Medela she wasn't able to use for $40.00!! They retail for about $300.00 here in Canada so I couldn't pass it up!

We also get a full year mat leave so its not entirely necessary for me I guess but I am hoping to build a good supply so hubby can feed for breaks and such!


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't think I pay for anything. I used the cost estimator and every visit, screening, type of L&D came back as zero cost to me. My old job/plan was $20 for tests and $500 for delivery, i feel like I have to have done something incorrectly. It cannot be free to have a baby. But then again for what I pay in premiums...

Nice score Future! I'm not sure how mat leave works if I am due three weeks before official contract start. Does it mean I only get three weeks off (6 weeks post birth) or is it six weeks total and I can take most of Tri 1 off? We'll have to see what hr says.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- very well could be! Most people I know just pay their ER deductible (somehow it's always the same? Lol) but unfortunately I am not that person! I have to pay my max out pocket, $3,000! But we also don't pay like any premiums... It's through DHs job (Union) and I know he has no premiums and I think he pays like $20/ check for me and it'll be the same per dependent. So super super cheap. So I'm not complaining too much about he $3000. lol I am however selfishly hoping they come before 2017 since we already halfway through the out of pocket this year.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Green not selfish at all. I also hope they come before 2017 in that case!

I'm so tired/hungry and nobody is moving to make food but keep telling me not to eat.... I'm about to volcano on them


----------



## Cppeace

JLM73 said:


> *Shae* I officially dub thee in the Mad Scientist Club for the thread with me and *DobDob*:haha:
> I agree babies are more parasitic than alien-but some do bust outta yer stomach like Aliens... lol
> Stem cells to mom a +....lowering mom's immune system - sneaky :ninja: sh*t lol
> 
> *Still & MS*I agree, CPs happen early on, but they CAN happen after implant begins. Generally a genetic coding/ cell dividing error occurs and the process stops...which is why you get SOME bfps then they disappear. This was taught to me by the Embryologist that did my surrotwin peatry dish growing before 5 day transfers for 2 couples over 3 years.
> It;s nature's way of stopping a preg with genetic issues, as there is a fairly common timeframe for cell divisions etc...
> I personally know and got to SEE that my first couple - the wife had crap eggs ( due to chemo for cervical cancer) her embies would be shedding cells by 3 days post fertilization, and looking rough by 5 days post...my next and successful surrotwin couple had textbook perfect ebies from using a much younger egg donor with the hubby, and I was like WTF!? with my betas at 5dp5dt ( 5 days post 5 day transfer=10dpo) cuz my betas were already in the 100's lol.
> I thot all 3 we transferred stuck! But just the 2....welll maybe 3 DID stick, but the thid was gone by the 5-6 wk U/S
> 
> *cp* :hi: I have shown alot f dogs, but what is that in your pic?? a Pekingese or a short Ewok? lol
> Welcome!
> 
> *Still* good thinking on the Aspirin. I don't think you temp, but if you do your post O temp will help judge if progest is the prob. Low post O temps usually = low progest= common mc cause :(

It's not a dog lol it's an angora rabbit.. I have three of em, you brush their fur and can use the discarded hair to spin yarn to knit with.


----------



## DobbyForever

Now that you say rabbit and I zoom in I totally see it. That is awesome!


----------



## Cppeace

lol yep they are cute little pets :)


----------



## gigglebox

Hi peace! Didn't comment on your earlier note because i wasn't sure if you were just one of our random popper-inners...and i forgot. But, RIGHT?! Who on earth could wait a week or TWO after a missed period to test? Insanity.

Dobs, just make food. Don't get into the habit of waiting until you're going to die to eat. I still make that mistake and feel horrible after. It's like catching up on pain meds. Not cool.


----------



## pacificlove

For breast pumps. I have not bought one. I already have an over supply of milk and from what my mw says, I can make it worse (read higher!) If I express or pump. Seems like an odd thing to complain about.. too much milk but that's our story.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Paying to have a baby is what sounds crazy to me :haha:

PL, in the first few weeks too much milk is quite common I think, it'll settle soon! Your mw is right, expressing or pumping tells your body that milk is required - but it was too painful for me not to :haha: and after a couple of bouts of mastitis I just went with whatever stopped the engorgement. I know my supply drops a LOT after the first month so wasn't worried about anything that increased it.

We put the tree up tonight. Glitter EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm new to the thread but hang around bnb a fair amount... currently ntnp and 1 day late on af with a bfn tests so boo!


----------



## pacificlove

MS, that is reassuring! I am sure little L is tired of getting sprayed into the face with milk every time he pops off the breast... 
Pretty sure I just had a plugged milk duct, which I was able to work out with massage and extra feeds on that side.

CP, welcome to the thread ;) and good luck with your journey!

Shae, congrats on the acceptances! Told you you are smart and would get your top pick!
As for your "weird" question, not that weird at all, it is considered an erotic zone ;)


----------



## JLM73

shaescott said:


> Okay I know I'm awful with the selfish posts, but I just wanted to share some news with you guys:
> I've been accepted to THREE more (BSN) nursing programs, including my top choice!!! And all come with decent scholarship money as well! It'll still be tight but I'll figure it out. I'm just super excited to become a nurse!

:happydance::wohoo: Go Brainiac- and BTW Brainy gurls are straight sexier than dumb pin ups lol
Reply to the Top choice NOW!!!! Soetimes they rescind offers when they get to capacity or near!


----------



## JLM73

pacificlove said:


> J, i am going to say that is a rabbit, breed: lionhead?
> 
> Interesting facts about early MCs. I think that is one reason why I don't test early, it's easier on the heart :hugs:
> 
> As for us, my parents came up for a visit today. Even mom noticed that I look thinner then pre pregnancy.. 7lbs thinner to be exact. 8lbs to go to Target weight, but I do think I'll have to do some toning which should up my weight again. (Muscle being heavier then fat)
> I think it was still who accredited the samene thing to bfing and I totally agree... Because I still eat like a pig and am dropping weight just like that

PL totally correct on weight loss and full time BFing- it burns like 500 cals a day! so worth THAT and baby gets a meal that changes nutrients AS he grows! How awesome is that?? Formula only has 1 set of nutrients!


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> More selfish at a party and my mom told one of her friends I am expecting and I was like I thought we agreed not to tell your friends and she goes I was just so excited I had to tell someone :). Come up cuz I usually get my drink on with this particular friend of hers and she wanted to pour me a drink

OMG Dobber that digi! woot woot :wohoo:
And YAY:happydance: mama is onnnnn board!


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* good job on the BD before spike- looks like a big temp jump for a "fluke" but who knows:shrug:
Treat it as rel deal and BD lol.
I sooooo can't wait for you to be totally KNOCKED UP lol

*Shae* the boob sucking thing is not weird at all...my hubs does it now and again- during sex, and even when just messing around, knowing we WON'T be having sex. I personally dreamed about a guy I was dating ( no one I have met) that had a thing for Adult BFing ( milk and all) too fall asleep :shock:
Looked it up , and it IS a fetish lifestyle- I could deal with it, cuz there are soooo many worse fetishes :rofl:
I will be interested to see how my hubs is once I actually have milk! 
He is an "ass" man- so far as groping, looking, not anal play, but LOVES booby sucking as well...:-k
I don't have a prob with it persaonally, so long as he ain't stealing from baby! Just be warned - sucking on non preggo boobs is how Wet Nurses back in the day started creating milk! So you may end up there if you indulge alot.
I don't mind it at all, until hubs throws some hard nip nibbles in :growlmad:

Also on the baby thing- breast milk changes as baby grows to meet their supplement needs, and is DIFFERENT from baby to baby- mom to mom- even at the same age - so cool the body can do this.
So tho I am NOT encouraging you at all to have a baby during college ( I did, it was HARD!) you don't have to think of BFing as only 6 months savings- baibsies can feed for up to 2 yrs or so and the milk has all they need supplement/nutrient wise.
But that's only with full time BFing/pumping


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats on all the acceptance letters Shae!

J, I'm so excited for you to start clomid!

PL, glad you're having plenty of milk for Logan! Sounds like a good problem to have. :)

I tested this morning so I can start testing out the trigger shot. Still a distinct line this morning, but I know it will fade over the next few days.


----------



## JLM73

FutureMrs said:


> Guys do you consider at home hair dye safe? Is there particular chemicals I should look to avoid?

I dyed my hair alllll pregs with cheapo walmart dye or Sally's Beauty supply dye- never had an issue, and my doc said it was fine- just make sure you aren't sitting in the fumes:thumbup: I use a small fan to blow them away, even non preg


----------



## FutureMrs

I know I shouldn't complain about this and I really hope it doesn't come across as insensitive but man I am struggling with watching my body change. I think I just thought I'd get a nice round bump but I feel like I look so much wider then I normally do. Ordered some mat clothes and could've cried when I tried them on. What an adjustment. Anyways here is a bump update, I feel really big for where I am at.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2062.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## JLM73

*peace* ahhhh a :bunny: lol Sooo cute! Tons of hair tho! I would think alot of debris would get caught up in there...

*Gigs & PL* I am really diggin those long feathered fluffy chickens I see at the fair/4h Shows- silkies??
Do you all know if they make decent edible eggs?
I mean I know they should be edible- but are they good quality/too small etc?
I think they are soooo frickin CUTE!

AFM just found a property today RIGHT next to ex ass's parents ( which is where he has been living for 3 years- despite having kept out marital home which is doublt the size!) 
I DON'T care to be that close to their stalker/nosey arses but the property is PERFECT for dog breeding/showing ( big laundry/mud room with own door to fenced front yard) and it has a HUGE backyard where I could easily devote a corner to my pepper plants- and fence it off so hub's annoying digging Jack Russell doesn't bother them , and neighbor has 2 HUGE chicken coops/runs! So I could totally have my own!
Backyard fenced separately as well....bad thing is it is $189k :( may not be able to qualify for that much- but literally 3 mins to interstate!

On a side note YAY for Clomid- taking the first one at 7pm ( 1.5 hrs) but boooo hubs yet AGAIN spent $ earlier on a "gas top off" when he JUST filled to the top YESTERDAY!!!!:brat:
I am PISSED cuz we are in a grocery gas program- and I just spent an hour searching the store ystrdy to save us 39cents off per gallon, and AGAIN today for 35 cents off per gallon - as I knew he had a Memorial service today, and it's waaay north of us, and dippy- offered to give TWO ppl a ride but NOT ask for gas $!
I sent him the receipt copy showing he had .35 cent off a gallon for the NEXT fill up ...at which time he FINALLY decides to txt - thx but I already topped off...WTF???
He just FILLED up ystrdy- so he spent cash on like 3 gallons in a flipping 18 gal tank!
ALSO he has like 3 5 gallon tanks of gas at the house FILLED with gas that would cost us ZERO!
I am sooooo peeved....so Clomid on board soon, and I don't even know if we will BD in a week...he kept debating why HE was not wrong, and I reamed his arse, since this is the VERY subject we have argued over for the past week straight, and last month off n on!
Grrrr:growlmad:
I told him not to call me tonight after the memorial as I have nothing I want to say to him right now- will talk to him tomoro....
He is SO wrong and admitted it, but then came back with this Tude that* I* am being unfair and critical! Dude has had his bank acct in the neg EVERY month for sh*t like this....So annoyed...


----------



## Michellebelle

Future, you look smashing! So tiny and such a cute belly bump. It's always weird to have body changes though, but I think we are always much harder on ourselves! I think you look great!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future you look amazing! And I think most people have the same feelings. It's completely normal.


----------



## Cppeace

JLM, well they spend most of their time in a wire bottom cage so not much gets in the hair, but it gets tangled up if not brushed ever 3 days... Occasionally they get hay in their hair though... They are just big puffs if you don't trim em


----------



## pacificlove

J, silkies are known for going broody all the time which is great if you want to hatch eggs, not so great if you are looking for breakfast. They aren't a large breed, so your egg size is maybe a medium?

Future, just remember everyone carries different. You look awesome! :) Remember there are old wives tales on how you carry the bump and gender. Have fun with it and dress it up.
I got a little upset when I went over 150 lbs, but it'll fly off later.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies I really appreciate it! Trying to embrace the change but definitely threw myself a little pity party today, but I know I am lucky to be in the position I am in!


----------



## Cppeace

Sikies are such cute chickens and can become very tame and pet like :) I raise ducks for my eggs


----------



## DobbyForever

Future I agree I think your bump is tiny and cute, and everyone is their own worst critic. Hugs.

J yay for clomid and boo for property you like being near ex :(

Sorry lame reply. Was running around buying stuff for the week. One of those eff everything ran out all at once so I spent $300. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cppeace said:


> Sikies are such cute chickens and can become very tame and pet like :) I raise ducks for my eggs

You will fit right in here :)


----------



## Cppeace

DobbyForever said:


> Cppeace said:
> 
> 
> Sikies are such cute chickens and can become very tame and pet like :) I raise ducks for my eggs
> 
> You will fit right in here :)Click to expand...

lol Thanks... I think lol.... I am a farmy kinda girl and love animals I have a bunch(Multiple by 10) of pets lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Farmy is awesome. I'm super suburban, basic as basic gets. But we have quite a few duck keepers (? Just realized idk the proper term) in this chat


----------



## Cppeace

I would say flock keeper would go for Ducks, geese, chickens of anything else that has a flock if you want an official term... lol I grew up with chickens for eggs.. My guy hates em so when I got egg producers I got ducks instead... Nice jumbo eggs, extra large yolks.. really only draw back is not as much white so not as good for like battering fried chicken as chicken eggs are, gotta add extra milk....


----------



## DobbyForever

Would never have thought of the milk thing. Wish I had known that last night when my brother was one egg short for his brownie mix haha

Is it bad that I really want to "ask" for a 6 week scan just so I can know what side the placenta is on lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol... I can totally understanding wanting to know where that placenta is lol


----------



## pacificlove

Self pity party here... Hubby just left.... He's back to work tomorrow so he leaves the night before. I was lucky enough that he stayed home an extra week (not just the planned 1 week) 
Now I am all alone again and having to take over the farm again and baby care. Hubby was so good about doing all the farm stuff for the last 2 weeks. Really wish he could come home every night, or even better work from home


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and one more rant... We are done with newborn size pampers! One pee and they leak!! Definitely not keeping up with laundry today. Stupid enough, our island pharmacy was closed today, so no new diapers today
(The grocery store is too small, they don't sell diapers)


----------



## Cppeace

aww Pacific , sorry your husband works away... Is he a trucker, salesman, what? My dad was a truck driver and when I was little sometimes he'd be away for weeks at a time. It's def rough.


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> Oh and one more rant... We are done with newborn size pampers! One pee and they leak!! Definitely not keeping up with laundry today. Stupid enough, our island pharmacy was closed today, so no new diapers today
> (The grocery store is too small, they don't sell diapers)

Pl where do they leak? If it's from top make sure his penis is pointing down when you put a fresh diaper on.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I am so sorry hubs is back to work so soon :(. It's really a shame we don't have better paternal care systems in place. Also sorry about the diapers. Bree that is so logical I wouldn't think about that lol. But all of my teacher friends swear by Pampers arch nemesis Huggies. If my dogs keep running me $250/month on food then baby may be looking at Costco Kirkland diapers


----------



## Cppeace

if I ever get a bfp I plan on cloth diapers myself... Work but overall better to me :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I was thinking I might look into cloth. I have laundry in my condo/ I didn't realize how bad disposable diapers are for the environment. But I'm so used to disposable it makes me nervous to try something nobody I know has done


----------



## JLM73

*PL* I second *Breea* boy "hose" MUST be pointed DOWN in diapers AND for girls annnnd boys- to prevent side leaks, ALWAYS pull the frilly elastic thingy that goes from crotch around legs UP....like BEFORE putting diaper on, legit strethc those crinkly crotch to leg thingies out- my ex hub never did and DS leaked there allll the time- on onesies, on the bed etc. Those are very thin but are a leak proof barrier to prevent leg leakage- a MUST do!

*peace* YAY! Another ducker! I don't have any yet, but Pacific and Gigs are duckers!

I totally lost trck of time:dohh: so my Clomid will be more like 9 pm each day till cd7...
I DID however video taking my 1st tablet....will have to record some TTC backstory another time, then FINALLY make my Ytube channel...hoping to get all that done this week, so IF/When I get that BFP, my channel will be up to date, and I can tape my planned scavenger hunt for DH surprise bfp reveal- one day anyhow lol
At the rate DH has been pissin me off with his DAILY spend $ THEN consult me BS ( 5 days of arguing over this) he did it AGAIN today- I will play nice to get my :spermy: but very well may not tell his hard headed arse till I'm in 2nd tri :rofl:
He keeps apologizing but IMO ppl aren't sorry if they keep doing something that is pissin you off:growlmad:
I have 2 more days apart- so he will be mopey and I will cool off, but I even told him NOT to call me tonight, as he got a tude on texts when I gave him the WTF speech ...yet AGAIN this week :roll:
I feel kinda bad cuz he was headed to a friend's memorial, and I'm sure a bit stressed, but I JUST shopped ystrdy with him to get the "fuel perks" program benefits here- so he filled his tank with 39 cents OFF per gallon.
Not even 24 hrs later, and minimal driving ....I knew the memorial was like an hour away, and he offered to give 2 ppl rides, so I said I would shop AGAIN with my bday giftcard to get him more fuel perks for the next fueling...
Instead of WAITING till he needed gas again ( after dropping everyone off) the hard head goes and get a "top off" he really didn't need this MORNING without telling me! SO I shop this afternoon, and earn another 35 cents off PER gallon, and he's like thx, but I already topped off:saywhat:???
We have been bickering allll week over his lack of communicay BEFORE spending $...and he does it AGAIN today- meomorial or not- I chewed him out...
We will NEVER be able to get a house at this rate with his financial thinking/lack of planning, and I told him - fine do what you like- we will just live apart half the week indefinitely! grrrr

*Dobs* I looked into cloth with DS, but honestly it wasn't cost effective for us. I am creepified by poopy stuff in my washer, so was gonna have to buy a separate washer for the diaper process, and cleaning services here are WAY expensive. If you BF you can hose off BF poo very easily, and it virtually has no odor:thumbup: It's once you intro baby food/solids the poo REEKS and is harder to clean :sick:
So we opted for Luvs diapers- worked VERY well for 2 yrs, and are less $ than pampers, wally generics leaked alot boooo.
With next baby I may try cloth, as I should be a SAHM- but cloth/working etc was a no go last baby :(

And you being into CUTE clothing- may be in trouble $ wise as you will need to buy outer liners for the cloth diapers not to leak- and they have MANY MANY very cute designs :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

CP, we live on a small island, and hubby works on the big island, another 1 1/2 hours north so he stays up there during the week. 
I thought I'd try the cloth diapers too and got a starter trial pack... Turns out the pack I got didn't fit my little one. He was born weighing 8lbs 5oz and the diapers are already too small :( there goes $50. I am hesitant to get anything else online now.

Brea, that is a brilliant thought. They usually leak out the side by the legs. We had Huggies at the hospital and found the main differences are the waste bands. I had 2 left and they didn't leak when I tried them today. Different fit, but Logan has outgrown the newborn size anyway especially with pampers.

J, I do pull those things out. From what I've read, leaking diapers is an indicator of wrong size. It's frustrating, lol
Sorry hubs isn't more co-operative with money. Can you restrict his plastic cards to how much money he can spent in a single day or use?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I'm sorry hubs is away already. This is my biggest fear right now. Luckily DH doesn't sleep away but he leaves around 330am and is home around 7pm. Usually eats, showers, and sleeps. 

RE diapers- we have a few packs of newborn since we know they'll grow out of them so fast but also assuming they'll be little since they're twins. Also I've been told by almost everyone I know with kids that the Costco Kirkland brand is actually the best. I've been told they're super cheap AND work the best (better than huggies). 
Also, did anyone else see the Huggies scandal last year? There was tiny shards of glass in the wipes! Actually a couple friends found glass in theirs!! To say the least I'm a little hesitant on using anything from them. 

Okay if the pic thing works I'll upload pics of an almost done nursery. still a few things to do, including hanging up all the decor.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mrs.green2015

Changing table DH made.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrs.green2015

Close up of the crib. No sheets yet.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cppeace

Nursery looking great :)

I sew so I'd be making my own diapers and covers if at all possible lol but that's me :)


Ducks are great, messy and eat like feathered pigs but overall great to have around :)


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, me and PL also have ducks. What breed(s) do you raise? Our flock is mostly white layers, but we also have a couple buffs, a bunch of cayugas, some runners, anconas, and khakis, and a few others (pekins, swedish, welsh). I am not sure how many total but maybe 65 or so? Give or take.

J, cut hubs some slack, I'm sure he's a little emotionallly compromised today. Ooohhh can't wait to follow your youtube channel! You need to secretly film your mom. Regarding silkies, i don't know anything really about chickens, but in the water fowl worls once you start breeding for aesthetic features, the egg production decreases. Not always, but it's common. Also, since you like silkies, look up frizzles. And for fun...look up show girl chickens. That's the type of bird you'll think are cute or ugly, no in between (Ugly says I). 

Future, your bump is cute! Remember your uterus itself is probably close to soccer ball sized by now. And that thing is shift all your guys and such around, so yup, it makes things a bit mishapen. You look good though! You're going to have a nice, neat, round bump. Not like me...i look like a barrel already....or a keg. It's not cute.

Speaking of my large bod, a stranger finally asked if (assumed) I was pregnant today. Honestly, i know i'm getting bigger but i think it's largerly due to my maternity pea coat. That thing would make the skinniest of ladies look knocked up. But i got it cheap (used) so can't complain.

Speaking of which, i majorly scored on mat clothes :dance: 5 shirts, 2 regular dresses, 2 sweater dresses, and 4 pairs of pants for $30 O_O score of the year!

Dobs, I keep forgetting to ask...has your depression lifted any since the bfp?


----------



## gigglebox

Aaawww Green the nursery! <3 and the quilts!!! Love it! 

PL, if you have any tips on managing a farm with a large bump or newborn, please share. 

Regarding diapers, my plan for now is using both. I despise cleaning doo doo off cloth so i'll use disposables until i know the poo schedule, then just use disposable when poo is a risk, but otherwise use cloth. Unless there are disposable liners? Is that a thing?


----------



## shaescott

Green omg glass in the wipes?! Love the nursery btw. 

J, I'm gonna do one more visit before I send in my deposit for my top choice. There's one college I got into that I'm interested in that I haven't visited at all yet, so I have to visit there too. Not sure when I'm gonna fit it in though, because I'm always at work it seems. 

I think it was Future who had the little bump? Super cute, not big at all!

I'm 95% sure I have a UTI again UGHHHH it stings to pee and I have to pee even when I just peed uggggh I hate UTIs and I have a dentist appt for cavities tomorrow, how am I gonna sit still? And then I have to go to work! Also AF could come any day. Ok gonna just post this cuz I gotta pee again or something. This is what happens when you don't pee after sex, y'all.


----------



## Cppeace

My Ducks are a blend of Black Swedes and Rouens. I plan to focus on just one breed next Spring, just haven't decided which breed. I might swap to anaconas since they are endangered... Not sure yet.


----------



## Jezika

Peace - hiiii! Cute bunny, and I'd love to see pics of your ducks too.

Re: diapers, we plan to do disposables in early days due to meconium being super messy, and then switch to cloth, with disposables for when we are out. There's a service here that delivers cloth diapers every week and takes the used ones away to be cleaned in a hygienic industrial washing machine for $20 a week (Canadian). We'll see how that goes and just cancel if it doesn't work out. We heard it's cheaper, though, plus DH loves that its environmentally friendly. 

As for breast pumps, a friend gave me her unused expensive one, though we might wait to use it since baby can get nipple confusion early on (unless we spoonfeed breast milk?). But also I'm taking 9-12 months off so will be around a lot.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green loooove the nursery! I did hear about the glass, but nobody I know found any. Most everybody used their lil smugglers and natural wipes, so dunno if it was a specific type of wipe or just huggies in general. But yeah scary

Gigs what depression? I occasionally start to feel an anxiety attack come on, but I can usually chase it away really easily. My psychologist did say pregnancy tends to be extreme for women with anxiety/depression: either almost completely eradicating it or maybe it unbearable. I seem to be in the former and definitely enjoying it.

J sorry hubs is still spending money. I think at this point he is set in his ways and not going to change, so try not to drive yourself crazy trying to teach an old dog new tricks. Hugs

Peace, I envy your skills.

Shae SO says that all the time but I never due unless I'm post O lol

So I got new neighbors today. They seem like nice enough people but their kids were running around upstairs playing. Nothing like super bad but I could hear them, and all I could think was wtf is going to happen when I have a crib against that wall because I will murder them if they wake my baby up every night. And then their dad was yelling st them to get in bed. I miss my first neighbor. She was quiet except Thursday and Sat when she got high and went out drinking then came home. Sigh. I just have so much buyer's remorse.


----------



## Cppeace

Can't find any of my pics of the adults right now, but here is a pic of the only mutt we hatched out , lol all the rest we hatched were straight rouens :)

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/fluffy%20mutt%20duck.jpeg


----------



## DobbyForever

It's so cute!!!! It's so fluffy I'm gonna die


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, they are that way for a couple weeks before they get feathers... Silky chickens have that look their whole lives, but even more poofy lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I just saw a video of a silkie that The Dodo posted. I can't even lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green, I love your nursery! Did you say your hubby built the change table? He sure is talented!

Cp, I had Ancona's last year until owls picked them off (we have moved provinces since). Good layers! 
Sadly we lost more then a couple of ducks in the last week to raccoons. Hubby built them a new house this week so are safer now plus itll keep the ravens from stealing eggs :) We are now down to somewhere between 55 and 60 ducks. Stupid coons..

Gigs, I just kept doing what needed to be done. If I had stopped, I am sure my body would have shut down too. Just be super careful you don't slip on the duck sh!t, especially this time of the year! 
Simplify any task that can be. 
After about my 25th week, my back would start to ache if I did too much lifting. I learned to plan out my week/duck care so that hubby would be home to help with any strenuous chores such as lifting feed, or a full coop clean.


----------



## Breeaa

pacificlove said:


> CP, we live on a small island, and hubby works on the big island, another 1 1/2 hours north so he stays up there during the week.
> I thought I'd try the cloth diapers too and got a starter trial pack... Turns out the pack I got didn't fit my little one. He was born weighing 8lbs 5oz and the diapers are already too small :( there goes $50. I am hesitant to get anything else online now.
> 
> Brea, that is a brilliant thought. They usually leak out the side by the legs. We had Huggies at the hospital and found the main differences are the waste bands. I had 2 left and they didn't leak when I tried them today. Different fit, but Logan has outgrown the newborn size anyway especially with pampers.
> 
> J, I do pull those things out. From what I've read, leaking diapers is an indicator of wrong size. It's frustrating, lol
> Sorry hubs isn't more co-operative with money. Can you restrict his plastic cards to how much money he can spent in a single day or use?

Definitely! Whenever we have multiple leaks I know it's time to move up. It was always the first sign with my kiddos!! We're in size 2 now and sometimes have poopy leaks but she swims in 3s. I wish they held up better. I'm too lazy for cloth diapers though. :haha:

Sorry hubs is going back to work. It'll be rough for a while but you'll get into a nice schedule and super mom will come out!! Do you have a wrap or baby carrier to carry him in when you're out doing the farm stuff?


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, yay for being 5 weeks!!!! 

Green, the nursery looks great! How exciting. Ahhh I'm already having the baby fever and thinking about having twin boys is making it worse. Gahhhh

Jez, almost baby time!!! So excited for you! 

J, I'm anxious for you this cycle with the clomid! I'll be stalking you. FX


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, I have both. :haha: a friend gave me her wraps and I tried it out this week. Logan and I made it to the back of the property a few times this week to check out the new duck house that hubby built. The wrap works well. My brother gifted us a carrier, but it says baby needs to be 3+ months old for use, so I guess we'll wait a bit for that one. I am definitely using this week to figure out our new routines, I am a bit scared. For quick tasks (such as bringing in firewood) I am charging the baby monitor now so I don't have to spent the same amount of time wrapping as the task takes ;)
How is Juliette already a size 2 almost 3? Boy she grew fast!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so glad your depression is doing well! I'm a little worried about that for me, because I really don't want to stop taking my meds, I get really irritable if I forget them for just 2-3 days, and my misophonia flairs up. I know they can't guarantee it's safe for baby but a suicidal mama ain't safe for baby either, and that might happen after that long off my meds. Could I be happy and fine? Yes. But I can't guarantee that I wouldn't fall into depression and suicidal thoughts. Anyway, when I get there, I'll talk to my doctor. SO doesn't want me to do anything that could hurt our baby (we've discussed this), he doesn't even want me getting pain meds during labor just in case :rofl: I understand the epidural because of the tiny risk, but gimme the gas and air would ya? Though I'm sure those are fine lol, but I'd like non-spinal pain meds available to me if I request them.


----------



## shaescott

*PL* I thought Juliette was campn's not breeaa's?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nappies - Huggies and Pampers are both shiiiiiiiite! Try any and all alternatives you can get your hands on - not only are they so much cheaper, they work better. Out of the two, Pampers is marginally I think. The ones we use now are Asda (Walmart) own brand.

Cloth - disposable liners are a thing, as are reuseable cloth liners - you need then in any case to keep the damp nappy away from the skin. There is no such thing as a 'poo schedule' until like 9+ months. BF poo washes off, no rinsing required, just straight in the machine. Formula/solids poo is like adult poo so often you'll be able to just roll if off the liner into the toilet. And you get so used to dealing with it that really, you don't bat an eyelid after a while. Poop in washing machines - your washing machine was built for that. Nappy washes are generally separate to clothes washes and not once in two years of cloth did my clothes not come out clean :thumbsup:

PL - newborn cloth is really tiny and most people don't bother. The key to it is really reading up on stuff, there's so many different types, brands, styles. I usually just went for one size stuff, it adjusts in size. There's also a good pre-loved market for it online, easy way to pick up one offs cheaply if you want to try a style but aren't sure. I'm sure there's a whole board on here dedicated to it.

There's lots of different types of cloth nappy - all in ones, all in twos, pockets, the type where you have inner nappy then a cover... I can't even remember it all any more and there's probably loads of new stuff happened since I last used them.

I'm looking forward to doing it all again! The nappy wash was the one type of washing that (bizarrely) I never minded. I'm going to try cloth san pro for me as well since there'll be a wash bucket and separate washings going in anyway.

Green - cute nursery! 

PL - sucks about hubby going back to work. It's rough enough looking after a baby, never mind everything else on top.

Depression - ha, my old friend. In previous pregnancies it has lifted significantly, whether the hormones or just taking better care of myself, I don't know. This time round, though.. I was cleared to stay on meds all the way through, but stopped taking them - I can't keep them anywhere handy or visible cos of the kids, and if I don't see them, I forget. It got to the stage where I couldn't remember if I'd had any at all the past week so I just stopped. Was fine for a week or two... now not so much. I have an appointment tomorrow to talk about 'interventions' they can offer me but really at the moment unless they offer me a full time nanny, cleaner and chef (or send me to somewhere sunny to live in a hotel on my own) I'm not sure what would help. I just want to lie in bed and stare at the ceiling and if anyone asks me to do anything, the reaction is either rage (wtf? you can't do this yourself? why did I marry/hire - depending whether it's DH or my staff - someone so useless?! quit bothering me) or tears (I can't/don't want to do that, I'm so useless)

Going back on meds might do something but the weaning on side effects are awful. DH doesn't get it - he was brought up to think depression is a luxury that you wallow in if you have time, and that just getting on with it is the answer. One of Joe's friends from down the street, his mother has bipolar disorder - her mother lives with them and she doesn't work, and her mum and DH do absolutely everything between them. I'm actually jealous that she gets to opt out during a low phase, whereas I just have to keep on keeping on. And I don't even get the manic highs to balance it out, just this constant dark.


----------



## gigglebox

:( I hate that so many of us can relate to the depression. Ms, hubs is the same way, doesn't really "believe in" depression...thinks it's a phase that can be worked out of and is always situational. Thank God my episodes are now few and far in between, but he does get frustrated with me when i have them, which as we all know can make ya feel like a worthless sack. 

Speaking of bad emotions...I'm up at 5 am, got to thinking of my stupid brother bs and start crying over money. The victims identified on his computer are receiving a hefty monatary retribution for his acts...meanwhile I'm over here with my hands tied and sitting in debt. Not a ton mind you, but i haven't had debt my entire life (save mortgage and a car payment in my teens), and this baby will cost us about $6k to have. It just sucks that if it was anyone else I'd be able to kiss my financial woes goodbye...instead of just having unresolved psychological issues and mounding debt. 

Oh well.

I'll def look into the cloth nappies; would be a nice thing to put on a baby registry. 

Cpp, cuuuuutttte duckie! I saw the pic before you description and thought it was an ancona :haha: anconas are a fun breed. Of all the ducks I think I like their temperment and pekins' the most. Pekins are sweet and kind of derpy. Anconas are goofballs.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs, what the heck? Because you're family, you get nothing even though you're a victim just the same and the proof is right there? If anything, you should get MORE, he was your brother! That is so wrong. 

And ignorance is bliss I think, when it comes to mental health. I get it, it's a hard thing to understand - it's equally hard for me to understand how somebody can just be happy! To want to get out of bed in the mornings? To look forward and be excited about utterly trivial things like films, tv shows, events.. I mean, I say I am - I'm looking forward to Star Wars (I might drag myself out to watch it) and Trainspotting 2 is the highlight of my film calendar for the decade (I will drag myself out to watch it and likely fairly soon after release) but at the end of the day I couldn't actually give a crap whether I see them or not. 

I've been depressed for so long that I don't remember a time before it. My mum dying when I was 17 and the introduction of alcohol to my life shortly after did zero to help, but I was already a confirmed self-harmer, insomniac, all the good stuff, well before all that. And this was back in the late 90's when that stuff wasn't 'cool' yet.

DH went through a bad patch a few years back, and described how he was feeling to me - I just looked at him as if he was stupid, welcome to my world! I hadn't realised just how much he didn't understand. His empathy lasted a few months. 

I'm a lot luckier than most, he does a LOT - it's 11.45am and he got up, took Joe to school and the babies out somewhere, and I could freely still be in bed or doing whatever. But I know he resents me for it and has more than a couple times mentioned that I'd feel better if I just did x, y and z... (sleep less? get up earlier? :rofl: did you not notice that not sleeping makes me homicidal?) 

Cloth nappies are cute. They make you feel all sorts of smug and eco warrior-ish, and you don't need nappy covers for baby girls under dresses, or any sort of clothing really. Most of the nappies I had were too pretty to cover up, I'll see if I can dig up some pictures.


----------



## Twag

WOW okay so think I just skimmed about 10 pages :wacko:

Future - gorgeous little bump

PL - nappies - I used cloth with my son :thumbup: and pampers at nights (I found the cloth just couldn't handle the volume of nighttime pee!) my daughter I brought all the cloth but she is so diddy that they just didn't fit right :wacko: so I sold them all - she is only just in size 4 pampers and also the insane amount of washing with 2 children and working full time I just couldn't handle cloth nappy washing as well :nope:

Dobs - love the 2-3 digi and yay for your Mum coming around :hugs:

J - :grr: at your hubby and his spending and really hope the clomid works

Shae - congrats on your acceptances :thumbup:

:hi: to the newcomer - sorry I have forgotten your name and CUTE bunny 

Sure I have missed loads - oh BFeeding I am still feeding my daughter (although she has been eating 3 meals a day for a long time now) she mainly feeds at night or at weekends when she is miserable/poorly or just wants some comfort :thumbup:
I always find it amazing how our bodies can change and create this food for our babies :wow: also I used a Medula breastpump loved it :thumbup: (as I went back to work at 3 months with my son and 6 months with my daughter)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had special night time cloth nappies because I was a bit rabid about it but they were expensive and huge :haha: Joe looked like a weeble with his night nappy on. 

Ella is STILL in size 4, and she's nearly 3. I doubt she'll ever need any bigger as she's often dry through the night now so won't be long til no nappies at all for her.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jo-jo in one of his personalised nappies..
 



Attached Files:







iphone 216.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twag

So cute


----------



## gigglebox

Omg that is so cute!!! I'm being sold on them purely due to the cloth materials :haha: I think i'll peek over at the cloth nappy forum and see people's opinions. Hubs want to try it, but he won't be changing them nearly as often as me...

Nearly gave myself a panic attack last night when my stomach was cramping a bit and i was like OMG PLACENTA DETACH! :blush: i may have help hubby move some couches around yesterday...totally fine though. And somehow he let me win the battle of our couches (We have a large sectional that we put in the basement to make room for a smaller couch we bought when we moved here, back when we were ballers and had excess money. I missed the old couch and wanted to switch them. He put his foot down because it is "too big", but i came back from grocery shopping last night and he had moved the small one into the basement :happydance: i helped moved the sectional back upstairs). It's microfiber, a bit dirty, but sooooooooooo much more comfy and waaaaayyy better for a larger family, and big enough for both of us to lounge on it.

Anyway i have no pain or bleeding, and i was feeling baby GIRL (positive thinking, right?) taps this morning...i think. It's still not that obvious :-k maybe i have one of those anterior placenta thingamajigs. 

M&s, were you the one with the stuffy nose? I'm right there with you. I'll ask my dr about it tomorrow because it's driving me crazy and seriously compromising my sleep.

Also, more mental health talk in a spoiler for those who don't want to read.

Spoiler
Funny story, the "new" star wars (remakes of 3-6) were on my list of reasons not to kill myself in high school :haha: it was like, "1. Mom would be very upset. 2. I would miss star wars. The end." Haha. So sorry to read we also have the self injury crap in common. That was such a huge part of my life, stopping was like trying to kick an addiction, relapses included. I'm ashamed to say i've done it since DS was born but veerrry limited for me (especially considering how awful it used to be) and i haven't for a few years now. To explain this one to hubs, i told him to imagine being so upset/mad/frustrated that you punch a wall. You could punch something soft like a pillow, but walls have impact, walls leave that raw, oddly satisfying sting on your knuckles...and better yet it you leave a bit of damage on the wall. It is a great release when you do it, but you're kind of ashamed after a little time has passed. That's what it's like, except for sad emotions. He kind of "got it" after that, or at least sympathized, and we made up a really stupid code for when i was feeling like doing it, "chef surprise". So if i said that, he would make sure to stay with me and we'd do something like watch a comedy, go on a walk, whatever.


----------



## TexasRider

Quick post and back to work. I don't think I ovulated yesterday. Temp this am was 97.09 so I marked yesterday's as questionable. If it goes back up tmrw etc then I may re add it in later but for now I am going to assume I did not ovulate yet... Looks like BD is on the menu tonight. Going for every other day and I may sneak to dollar tree and get some opks!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Did think it was a little early for ov Tex :)

Yes, me with the stuffy nose. I use a decongestant nasal spray even though you're not supposed to. I wouldn't sleep otherwise.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I think frizzles are cute, but look like they are having an angry hair day ( feather day rather) Like when you have curly hair- flat iron it to perfection, then humidity strikes:haha:

Show girl chickens are interesting and make me laugh with the puffalump hairdo- I like to have odd pets tho so ppl can ooh and ahh lol
The remind me of a Dr Seuss character :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* forgot to also confirm there are disposable liner pads for cloth diapers- also reuseable, but the point to me is I ain't washin poopy ones:sick: so the disp. liner was always a MUST for me. And here they only sell cloth diaper packs ( no liner or outer cover) for like 2 for $9!
I was deadset on having the all in one( clothdiaperinside with attached decorative leak barrier on the outside) but those were like 2 fo $19!!:saywhat:
So yea, I am really glad my hubs is crafty, cuz if we go that route, we will def BOTH break out our sewing machines to make them.
I will say cost wise cloth is always more expensive ...
You have to add up the cost of the liners, cloth diapers, waterproof covers, safety pins if no velcro closure...AND what it adds to your laundry time(water/electric/special baby detergent) and honestly TIME is money as well if you plan to scrub them by hand...

I added many combos and in the end getting a case of over 100 Luvs Disposable diapers for $16 at walmart!? Yea the cloth process could not come close in savings.

I know they are bad for the enviro, but I am a recycling fiend! NO smidgeon of paper or plastic does not end up in the recycle bin! Hubs forgets alot, and I dig it all outta the trash lol.

IMO If cloth is being used for baby's sensitive skin :thumbup:
But if we are doing it for enviro harm purposes, then there is a WHOLE list if other things we should be doing as well- Max recycling, NOT purchasing any products in plastic bottles/cases/wrappers made of harmful chems, not throwing our recyclable cups, napkins, bags etc out while away at work, or on a lunch/dinner outing, and taking them HOME to ensure they are recycled...
So IMO I can't look down on a mama using disposables- cuz she may be just getn by financially, and can't afford the cloth process, or may have more than 1 kiddo using them= TWICE the cost on cloth.

My surro twin parents are HUGE on recycling all they can, and not buying gmo or bpa prods, but even they gave up on cloth early on with the twinnies due to poo leaks at inconvenient times and having to hose off the poo, then wash the still stained cloth in their machine- which we all found gross:haha:

Bless those of you who can do it, I don't think I will this time either now that I just reminded myself why I opted out before :-k

*MrsG* AWESOME nursery!!

*Shae* sorry about UTI:hugs:

*Tex* well your BD timing is good so far- why not grab a $ tree opk to see how yer lines look:shrug: they work great!

Off to set up DS's new tablet


----------



## FutureMrs

Wait I thought cloth was cheaper? Simply because google tells me it is. Lol but from what I've read you can cloth for about 300 vs 2000ish on desposable?


----------



## Cppeace

Well with cloth, it is basically one time high upfront cost, where as with disposable it is cheaper short term but more long term. Hope that makes sense lol


----------



## shaescott

J I thought cloth was cheaper, but I guess that's only if you don't do disposable liners. 

Gigs, for the depression spoiler, I used to do that. Not for a long time though, it's been years. It was a pretty rough patch. I still have scars, but they're super hard to see, they're almost gone. I think they'll never go away completely, but as long as they're not super visible I can deal with it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ don't agree on the cost thing, at all, sorry. Even buying brand new at UK prices, not looking for deals or seconds/pre-loved, you're spending like £300 on a full kit for brand name cloth, which will do birth to potty training and can be re-used on subsequent children. If you go down the old fashioned terry/foldable route or even two parters with the inner and waterproof outer, those are cheap as chips - I've seen full kits sell for £30. No nappy these days uses safety pins or even the snaps you can get for them, think your info on cloth is a little (5+ years) out of date J :haha:

There's been a lot of studies done and the environmental impact and cost of washing is negligible in the grand scheme of things, the older studies that say it's as harmful for the environment as disposables are based on boil-washing, tumble-drying, harmful detergents etc - all of which are the exact opposite of what you should do with modern cloth.

Disposable nappies are one of the great crimes against the planet of this century - a double-decker bus worth of sposies in landfill per child doesn't quite compare to not bringing home your paper plates from a picnic :haha:

There's lots of great reasons that people use disposables - just wanting to is enough imo and I would never look down on anyone for doing whatever the heck they want with their kid. 

Saving money in the long term isn't one of them though :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Disposable liners, you're talking a roll of 100 for a couple bucks. Again - absolutely nothing compared to the cost of disposables.

Reuseable liners mean all you need to do is rinse the liner, not the full nappy (if you must - I never bothered) - much faster and easier. A lot of people just hold on to one end and use the toilet flush to rinse them :haha:


----------



## FutureMrs

I had never really considered disposable liners? But honestly not bothered by bodily fluids in anyway so I guess it wouldn't matter to me either way lol. I am seriously considering them due to the long term cost efficiency along with environmental factors. I make great money now, but in Canada mat leave is a fraction of what I'm currently making, intact it's about 75% less.. so things will be drastically different for us when I'm off vs now. Hubby will hopefully he finished and working then but I Want to prepare for the worst so it seemed to make sense to go that route.. this discussion is really helpful :)


----------



## TexasRider

I like the idea of cloth but we didn't do it for first kiddo so I doubt we do it for a hypothetical second. Just cause it seems easier for me to do disposables with work and all that. Now if I stayed home I would try to cloth. Seems more expensive up front but then you only have that cost since a good set can last till potty train. Washing is super cheap. I couponed for diapers and got them super cheap- like $3ish a pack that is usually 10 so that wasn't too bad.

Oh and update I'm starting to see more fertile looking cm. Yay!


----------



## Cppeace

Yay Texasrider for fertile CM :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I wish they had coupons here. I swear I would end up on that program :haha: but on the plus side when the zombie apocalypse comes I'd be well stocked up on laundry detergent, toothpaste and cans!

Yay for cm :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

CP your avatar just makes me want to squish its face and shout it's so FLUFFY like in Despicable Me :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

lol No Bunny would tolerate that lol They do like to be pet and run around the house though.


----------



## Jezika

Do you guys that are interested in reusable diapers but not the washing part not have services that do the washing for you? There are several here and they use an environmentally friendly cleaning process. They also give you a diaper bin to put your used ones in, I just don't know what we'd do with them when we are out somewhere.

J - DH is absolutely down with ALL the enviro stuff, e.g., no shopping bags, minimal packaging, everything reusable. He gets so angry when people give him a plastic bag without asking in stores. But I think at the end of the day it's impossible to be 100% green, so we should pick our battles. For us the cloth diaper thing is a pretty big one, but absolutely each to their own.

Re: mental health stuff - I'm so glad we're able to talk about these issues so openly on here. A lot of the problem with access to services and their perceived importance is the stigma, and I'm hoping it's slowly changing. Even in my program my classmates are initially reluctant to disclose their own mental health issues and then everyone's pleasantly surprised when they realize how common it is to struggle in one way or another and then have that validated.

Tex - yay to busting out those cheeky OPKs... and fertile CM

PL - Is DH being away during the week going to be the case for the foreseeable future, or are you guys working on changing things? That must be so hard for all of you :(


----------



## Jezika

AFM, so for the first time I have what MAY be gentle cramping from time to time. Not sure whether it's gas, but I've had gas recently and felt confident that I knew what it was. Now it feels more crampy. I have no idea what that means. My mum says sometimes gentle cramping starts a week before labour.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh jez! That sounds promising for a start to dialate. I had slight cramps from 38 weeks on and my mw confirmed 1-2cm after that. 
As for hubby working away from home, I think it'll be a few years before we move or he'll be working closer to home.
I grew up with my dad being gone Monday to Friday, so it's not a new situation for me.

I briefly looked at one size fits all cloth diapers, $27 each!! Versus 15c for a disposable one... Definitely an investment.
We live in a very hippy area where people complain about everything they personally think isn't green enough. I think it's a compromise, we recycle and conserve energy where possible, I can use disposable diapers where necessary.
Growing up in Germany, we had 3 different garbage pick up, plus the sorting areas for different coloured glasses and paper. One particular garbage Germany burned and because the Germans were so efficient at sorting their garbage, the plants had to buy garbage from other countries in order to keep burning efficiently.


----------



## Jezika

I heard about that re: Germany, PL. So cool. 

How much do you think disposables cost per week? I do think we will still use them for when we are out and about and not wanting to carry pooey diapers around with us.

Also, how long was it between your cramping beginning and having 1-2cm dilation confirmed? Also, remind me how far along you were when Logan was born. Sorry, so many questions!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, you can get a wet bag to keep dirty nappies in while out. We have cleaning services here, but they're not cost effective because everyone has a washing machine! 

Yay for cramping. Did you get BH?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm well jealous of $20 a week washing service.

Disposables here can be £10 for 40, or they can be £10 for 120, depending on where you buy. Tbh carrying poopy nappies is pretty easy - wet bag, then when home, tip them in the bucket. The bags are leak and smell proof.

For newborns, you can be 10+ changes a day depending on the baby :haha: by 1-yo, you'll probably be down to 5-6 per day.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Had a quick look and this kit is essentially what we started with (and still have, I've just added more prints along the way because, y'know, pretty) 

https://www.totsbots.com/product/cloth-nappy-packs-and-kits/birthtopottykit/#tab-product

although I got mine on eBay from someone who didn't end up using it so didn't pay anywhere near £299. They have a new kit which actually I like the look of better (must. not. buy. nappies... have enough for about three babies already :haha: ) I also had a load of cheap pocket nappies from eBay as well that were about £3 each, if they ever went visiting without me to somewhere I was worried either would take nappies and not wash them right (MIL) or might forget to return them.


----------



## shaescott

If you go on eBay and type in "cloth nappies" you can get a bunch for like $25. If you say diapers it's more expensive, idky.


----------



## JLM73

Perhaps ordering bulk online-you can make cloth cheaper but again I have two MUSTS
I do NOT scrub poo off anything- including clothing, so liners are a MUST for me.
And I do NOT wash anything poopy in my washers so I have to buy a separate machine- cuz I ain't hand washing them either!

Sorry working as a medic all those years I have an extreme aversion to nasty smells/handling gross things...Washers clean true, but not 100%, as poo bits ( even micro size) will be floating about in the machine and getting onto anything else in there:sick:
I can't ....
I refuse to even wash my dog bedding if it's poopy- I toss it. I get king size comforters at goodwill for $6-8 depending how gaudy the pattern- the dogs don't care, so I easily cut them up into 6-8 diff crate size pads, and have multi spares when one needs washed- but poopy ones get tossed- as do ones with excessive vomit - not trying to spread anything btwn our 3 just in case it's a contagious thing:thumbup:

I still say cloth is cheaper 1 depending on your free income available and where you order, and 2 if you have time to do the hand work - cuz ya still gotta drop the actual poo into a toilet and scrape any stubborn chunks off before it goes in a machine IMO.
I'm sorry- but just to me and my sanity- I am good with disposables lol.
Not to mention there are tons of diaper clubs and rewards programs.

Hell- I made DS's dad have a Daddy Shower/Diaper Party. Men's version of a baby shower BUT usually held at a sportsbar/pub/restaurant that has a private area- I made/brought the cake and alllll the finger foods apps at home - and the "cost"" of admission to the party is a pack/case of diapers- any size, any brand!
We legit had over 5000 diapers just from his party! ( guests ONLY bring the diapers, no gifts otherwise)
We got a ton of Newborn size and size 1, so as DS grew I simply went to Walmart and exchanged them for the size I needed- no hassle!
I can honestly say I spent ZERO $ on diapers DS's first 18 months!
Sorry, but had they all brought me cloth starter packs I woulda been doing more work with them- added to FT BFing round the clock, and running my cooking biz, as well as crocheting my hats for orders.

I highly recommend EACH of you preggos intro the Daddy Diaper Shower to your men!
We will do it again, as DH now has a zillion friends that love him to DEATH, and 2 own pubs. So I am 100% certain we won't pay any $ for our kids' diapers all the way THRU potty training!
Any diapers left over then, can be exchanged for Pull ups training pants as well


----------



## mrs.green2015

I commend all you ladies who want to do cloth diapers. Maybe it's just where I am but I don't think I've ever come across someone who does cloth. It's not for me but I love how many of you want to!

AFM- last night was the worst night of sleep/ pain so far. My pelvis/ lower back hurt so bad I had to get up and walk around for awhile to try and loosen it up. After more Tylenol, taking DHs side of the bed and new sleeping positions it finally eased up but man I thought I was going to break down in tears.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Oooh sounds like someone is thinking about making their debut shortly! Prepping the runway perhaps :haha:

We have diaper services here, but they are mega expensive IMO, and when I talked to a few of the lower cost ones, they readily admitted washing loads together if the pick up was small:shock:
That triggered my gross out factor lol

As for cost break down- I would agree with all I read years ago- adequately fed BF babies make about 8-10 wet diapers/day. And I'm not THAT mom who says - oh baby is not THAT wet...wait to change...:roll:
Course none of mine got diaper rash ever I believe for that reason...

I am also a reward club using, coupon-aholic- and diaper coups are VERY easy to get here on the daily- and I stack them with sales at walgreens/CVS, so I always get them about $3-4 less than what target or walmart would charge:shrug:
But MORE importantly lol DIAPER PARTY:brat:
It WILL get you enuff diapers to last thru the 1st year usually!
Even if you specify cloth diapers, cuz them sh*ts AIN'T cheap on the up front cost- cheaper in the long run granted, but I can't afford to wait for savings to catch up, so we will be asking for disposables at hub's party. 
It was awesome with a cherry on top to just walk to the closet and grab another 116 diaper case! 
Most ppl bought Pampers out of habit - which is one of the most expensive here, so when I took them to wally to trade for a diff size, I could trade say 2 pampers packs for 3 of the brand we used:thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, my mw confirmed 1 cm at the 38+4 appointment and I had started to have a few slight cramps just days before. 
Logan was due on the 12 and my waters broke at 1 am on the 13th. He was born via csection at 4:44 am on the 14th. So he was born at 40+2.

Mrs G, sorry you aren't feeling the best. Not too much longer for you. Sleep however you are comfortable. At some point I slept across too and told hubby to get over it ;)


----------



## Jezika

J - LOL @ scraping off stubborn chunks of poo.

PL - ahh, so I might be waiting a while. Damn it! I'm too exciiiiited!

M&S - I've been getting a lot of BH pretty much all the time, just no particular regularity to it. Good call on the bag thing to put the cloth diapers in when out. I guess if it's completely secure then it's no problem. I actually don't know where disposable diapers go when you change a baby in a public washroom/toilet? In the normal bin? Clearly I'm a novice. That package to linked to seems neat. I wonder how it compares pricewise to the diaper service we're using. I don't know how I would take to washing our own pooey diapers, but also we share laundry facilities with the rest of the building here (which we never, ever experienced in the UK), so that's also why I'm reluctant to do my own. Btw, LOVE your pic of the custom nappy liner thing!

Mrs. G - I feel you, as you know. Night times truly suck, from getting to sleep, to turning in my sleep, to getting up to pee, to getting back into bed an comfortable. Last night I got up five bloody times to pee. It was proper poobags. 

Hmm... cramping is getting a little more intense. Should I be measuring these?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G, that sucks :( could you ask the doctor for something stronger than tylenol, just for night time so you could get a little bit more rest?

Jez, any decent baby change facility should have a bin for used nappies. They are hazardous waste. Quite a lot don't seem to though - never understood the requirement for a business to provide a sanitary waste bin (by law) but nappies being allowed to go in general waste. Poop rates a little less dangerous than blood, true, but it's still not something that belongs in general landfill. I just feel sorry for any future archaelogists. Ew.

Never hurts to time them cramps, you just never know. If nothing else, good practise for when the time comes!


----------



## M&S+Bump

First kicks visible on the outside today - had a bath and baby was doing a Jurassic Park re-enactment :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I'd time them just in case since everyone's contractions are different! There's an app called full term where you just click the start of the contraction and then again at the end. It'll show you a chart with average length, time in between, and if they're getting closer or farther. Contractions confused me since you don't find from end of one to beginning of the next. You time from beginning of one to beginning of the next. Plus how long they actually are.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* Sorry the Lads are interfering with your sleep:hugs:
Guess on a good note they are GROWING, just not respecting mom's pelvis!

AFM wasn't gonna temp, skipped ystrdy, but decided to start again today since I've never used Clomid.
Took my first pill last night, so gonna repeat tonight and next 3 days at 9pm as well.
My temp shot up today tho 
:-k Not sure if that was due to Clomid or a fluke, but we shall see


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl and all other c-section ladies 
What did you find most comfortable to wear during your stay at the hospital? 

And vagibal birth ladies- what about you? 

Trying to pack a hospital bag is a little hard when you don't know what to expect lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- clomid totally can make your temp higher. I read other women had that happen. Then went down and then shot your after O. It didn't happen for me but I thought it would. Could have also been a fluke. Lol. 
Also I totally think night time is the best time to take it. I was told by my doc to do that and try to sleep through any side effects.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* Having worked the med field over 20 years in pedi ER, Fire Rescue and L&D I can tell ya in the US dirty disposable diapers goo in regular trash bins when you are out and they are NOT considered haxardous waste.
We have to take tons of Med Cont ed classes to keep licensed here and even small bloody wipe ups ( like gauze after an IV) or Insulin needles etc are NOT classed as hazardous waste. They only require you clip the tip of the needle off syringes swhen using for Insulin at home, tho my mom has always gotten sharps containersfor the cat's insulin needles...
I was very surprised as ALL contaminated/poss things like that are bio waste to me, but there are many that do NOT meet requirements here.
I guess consider the kid who falls and scrapes a knee, or busts a lip, or has a tooth yanked...yes bloody tissues etc to clean up, but we all throw them in reg waste:shrug:

*Jez* there are alot of GREAT contraction counting apps out there- grab one!
Yay Matilda!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I know J, freaks me right out. In a tattoo/piercing studio, anything with any sort of human body contact is considered contaminated and goes in the clinical waste bin unless it is reuseable such as piercing tools, metal grips on tattoo machines etc, in which case it would go straight into an ultrasonic cleaner with a detergent/disinfectant solution to begin the sterilising procedure (dirty ultrasonic - wash by hand - clean ultrasonic (separate machine to the dirty one) - dry - autoclave or chemiclave to sterilise)

Jewellery that has been in someone's piercing? Contaminated - sharps bin. Needles, razors, even sharp plastic objects, sharps bin. Anything used in the procedure or clean up process - couch roll, wipes, gloves, cling film - all clinical waste. Blood or any kind of bodily fluids NEVER come into contact with bare hands or there is a major freak-out! 

Imagine then my face when midwives come at me to take blood and don't even put gloves on, and proceed to chuck the bloody cotton ball into the normal bin. &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;

Mrs G - massive granny panties so you don't have anything sitting across the incision. Outer clothing wise, I lived in button up flannel shirts and pyjama bottoms - handy to whip open for feeding and the nurses' prodding and poking and stabbing you in the belly with needles :( and nothing tight or pressing anywhere.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* congrats on the Jurassic bath time! So cool to see from outside!

*MrsG* Thx a milli!
No one here I know has done Clomid just naturals or IVF for surro's
I guess that makes sense something giving the ole Ovs a jolt like jumping a car may cause temp to jump up:-k
And I am allll about sleeping thru side effects lol

As for my 2 c sects- the hospitals here will allow you to wear your own gowns/pjs- which I do cuz i HATE hosp gowns- some have betadyne stains or ekg pads still stuck on them AFTER washing cuz they use huge commercial laundries:sick:
Anyhoo- my OCD aside lol- I do tend to wear their gown the first day- tho I make SURE it looks newer and CLEAN!
I am not a fan of my arse hangin out the back, and HATE hosp pads - like mattresses, so I bring my own super absorbant LONG pads with WINGS!
They do have some nifty mesh boyshorts type undies they give ya in the US to hold the mattress pads on :haha: very comfy!
I tend to be anal and bring my own sleep wear and pads and toiletries ( tho I take their freebies home after hehe)
They will be literally checking your crotch and incision ALOT, so just keep that in mind if you go with yoga pants/pj pants...I recall them wanting to SEE every clot you pass in the toilet too!! ugh- I passed some baseball sized ones ...for real ugh


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* :shock: I HATE when med ppl don't use gloves- or worse, put them on, then promptly rip off the finger tip to "feel" for a vain for IV!!:saywhat:
Sooo many do it here. My GP has NEVER examined me with gloves! Just washes hands coming in, and leaving exam room ...
Even when my lip piercing was swollen, oozing, and stuck in my lip, she tried to squeeze pus out no glove :sick:
ewwwww 
I used to joke with prev gloveless ppl - No gloves eh? What if I feel a touch of Ebola comin on?? their face:huh: lol

Hell, sorry but MANY men do not wash their hands, and I don't want them touching me without gloves cu maybe they got a herped up man pickle!! I don't want that on meeee!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eeeeeeeeeewwww! &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;

I never even thought about THAT - I'm too busy worrying about who else they've touched and the fact that the Hepatitis virus can live for seven days outside the body, and wondering why they're not worried at the prospect of touching MY blood. They don't know who I am and what blood-borne pathogens I could be carrying.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, anything loose will do. No jeans! With a natural delivery you might have stitches down below and you don't want to rub against that.
I wore the hospital gown for the first 28 hours (mine was like a dress and had snap buttons at the top for easy access to the breast, no a$$ open style hospital gown at my hospital). After that I just put on my own sweat pants and no one complained, assuming here it was fine. That and that first shower made me feel like a human with function again!
I also keep reading different things on bleeding post csection. Some say more, some say less bleeding. I have very little bleeding (ok, read less then expected) and have so far passed 1 clot which was the size of a loonie. I assume with my csection the doctor just cleaned me out really well after??

Jez, I am not sure if hospitals do things differently in the east, but my mw instructions were this: take 10 minutes (or 30 in the beginning) and count how many contractions come. According to her that's how our hospital here counts contractions and my mw said she doesn't understand half of the contraction app screenshots she gets sent :haha: we didn't bother with the apps.


----------



## JLM73

Yea....lots of slacker ass med "professionals" out there lol
I was floored how many participate in L&D WITHOUT gloves- we even had an old school old doc who had done a few rapid deliveries GLOVELESS!!
Sorry but that's straight nasty arse, and unethical to me- as he coulda touched some of that encapsulated Hep C on a table in another room that can live like 2-3 MONTHS!
All it needs is moisture to start infecting again :(

I'm glad I can say I NEVER in 20+ years in med field EVER touched a patient without gloves! That's a MUST in my book...
I still had to sweat it out on a needle stick from an HIV+ HepC+ patient after like 15yrs of being VERY careful, and luckily 3 other medics were in the truck with me, so they knew I wasn't being careless- cuz that's the first thing workers comp did here was refuse my exposure meds, saying they cost too much, and trying to blame me for the stick.
I did get all 3 meds the next day :growlmad: so much for within 2 hrs of exposure...
but they really made me fiht for those meds!
Then a year of constant testing to make sure I didn't get any of his crud, AND the stress of being married, and my hubs was a medic then, but STILL wanted to :sex: and I was like NO WAY! Not till I pass the 3 month mark!
Thank Goodness I got nothing, but omg instant life changing event!
I got stuck cuz those who start IVs here know you hold the IV needle/cath in your primary hand ( I'm right handed) so you use your other hand to hold the patient's palm/fingers to prevent them moving...I literally ALWAYS warn patients when I am gonna stick them to prevent snatching a hand back, and count to 3.
Dude looked RIGHT at me, I said ok I'm starting an IV ( he was having small seizures earlier) he said OK.
I said ok don't move! He said OK...I said ok ready? He nodded I started to approach the vein, counted, 1, 2, 3 "Don't move" and just as I stuck perfectly in his hand, he SNATCHED his hand with such force, the needle came out of the vein, and I IMMED put both hands in the air to prevent anyone near me getting poked.
Everyone else started yellling at him , and he apologized, and my partner put gauze on his bleeding hand. 
I had NO idea I had even been stuck, till I went to retract the needle( a push button that retracts the needle into it's handle) and :huh: the catheter is gone off the needle!
It wasn't in his hand, not on the stretcher, not on the floor, 3 ppl searching +me.
I went to pull my left glove off and THERE was the catheter!Sticking THRU my left middle finger tip JUST beside the nail!:shock:
My partner and the other exchanged some curse words, and I laughed and said wow...close one- it went thru my glove tip! And as the patient ( admitted gay male not that I cared) had blood pouring from that vein, I KNEW the needle had been into his blood BEFORE it went in my glove !
BUT...when I went to pull the glove off but the finger tip ...OUCH!!!!
THEN I knew I was stuck. ...looked like the old comedy gag where they have the arrow sticking thru their head:

so I had to pullll the catherter back out of my finger THEN remove the glove!
I squeezed and bled that sucker like a snakebite in an old west movie :haha: I was calm as can be cuz what was done was done IMO.
Everyone else was freaking around me.
I had to take the same 3 HIV meds AIDS patients tooks then ( 2003) and was sick as a dog for 3 months from both ends:sick: but was worth it- which btw ONE med was $250, the 2nd was $400, and the last $550...which is why worker's comp tried to blame me and not pay for them ....asses...
The FireGuys were so :cloud9: they tried to pay my meds out of their OWN pockets, and threatened to go to the news if they didn't cover me much love there <3<3


----------



## pacificlove

J, ouch! Glad to hear you did get medical cover in the end. Seriously, why would they not!

I had my mw try to do my IV but she wasnt familiar with the new needles at the hospital so busted that vein. Then the nurse said she'd try, while i didn't move, I know I swore at her.. her attempt was successful but it hurt like a b!tch. I never swore during my back labor or the freezing they put into my back before the epidural (which they said would sting)... but I swore on the IV/nurse mid contraction :haha: guess I wasn't ready for a pain in my hand


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies!!

I'm thinking possibly night gowns (the kind your grandma wears that button all the way down lol) and a robe for walking around. I hate the hospital gowns. They're super flimsy and don't fit over my belly well. Which is fine but I know I'll still be close to this big when they're born and I don't really want to walk around with my belly hanging out lol 
And I'm thinking maternity leggings I have for the way home since they have no real waist band and are very thin where my scar will be.


----------



## Jezika

Gosh, that reminds me to do some washing. Have NO appropriate sleepwear or even coming-home-wear that's clean.

Also, no more cramping, just a hiccupping Matilda.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I wore baggy sweat pants on the way home. Even though I was still on pain meds, I could feel every sharp corner and hole in the roads that hubby took on his way home in my incision.
As long as your mat pants don't put too much pressusure on, you should be good. Oh and have room for the xxl size panty liners...


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my your ladies were busy today. I left my charger for my laptop at home so working off the iPad which means multiple posts. I also only have about ten minutes before I need to go feed my grandmother.

I am glad we can talk about everything, the ups and downs and all that in between.

And y'all have officially scared me away from the cloth diaper path lol. 

MS visible kicks/movement is so cute!! Yay!

Jez hoping that means Matilda will be here sometime next week! Eeeee

Green so sorry that you didn't sleep well

Can't remember how far back I had replied before so sorry if I missed any updates plus I am only on 2189 but I need to go now. I could get away not feeding her as I did tell her I wouldn't come today, but I need milk and her nursing home is right across the street from the grocery store so that would be a dick move to drive over there and not take the 25m to feed her


----------



## mrs.green2015

31 week bump pic. I'm pretty ready to be done now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

Mrs. Green, that's a great bump for twins. You only have a few weeks to go.


----------



## mrs.green2015

For fun my bump pics along the way.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pacificlove

Gorgeous bump Mrs! Love the progression :) I think you look fabulous :)


----------



## shaescott

Green it looks like your bump is a little lower than before, maybe you've dropped a little? Which is perfectly normal btw. Also, not to be weird, but your bum looks good lol, pregnancy gave you a nice booty. Unless you already had it, in which case, you just have a nice bum in general.


----------



## JLM73

No Joke *MrsG*! You look FAB for 2 in there!
Many many a singleton mama is bigger than you right now!

*Dobs* feeding Grandma<3...that earns ya some extra shine on yer halo later....mine is held up by horns....so I try to add as much shine as possible to distract from that :muaha:

crocheting a few hats for hubs for Xmas....been a loooong time since I had the ole hook in hand!


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post before I catch up. Got a $10 reward email from Carter's and shortly thereafter an email that they were doing 50% in store plus a 25% off coupon, so I figured I would go get the sleep sack and if anything else caught my eye... So the damage was 1 sleep sack, 2 footed pjs, 2 onesies, 12 pairs of socks, 1 wooden activity toy, 2 texture books, 2 wrist rattles, and 1 set of plastic keys. Total saved: $83.88; Total paid: $53.75 hahah I have never saved more than I paid before. Except the last run at carter's where I saved $111.44 and paid $63. But 13 items makes $4/item. I just can't even. I outdid myself today.


----------



## Cppeace

DobbyForever said:


> Selfish post before I catch up. Got a $10 reward email from Carter's and shortly thereafter an email that they were doing 50% in store plus a 25% off coupon, so I figured I would go get the sleep sack and if anything else caught my eye... So the damage was 1 sleep sack, 2 footed pjs, 2 onesies, 12 pairs of socks, 1 wooden activity toy, 2 texture books, 2 wrist rattles, and 1 set of plastic keys. Total saved: $83.88; Total paid: $53.75 hahah I have never saved more than I paid before. Except the last run at carter's where I saved $111.44 and paid $63. But 13 items makes $4/item. I just can't even. I outdid myself today.


Nice!


----------



## DobbyForever

Greeeenie I love your double coconut bump! And so cute seeing it progress!

J lol right my mom says I am not allowed to kill anything and have to do lots of good deeds while pregnant and not think bad thoughts. But since that last one is impossible I figured I'll just double up on good deeds haha

But feeding my grandma paid off for me because I got the carter email while I was getting in my car and her home is just a hop from the freeway and carter's is just two exits down. If I had been home, I would not have gone


----------



## JLM73

*Dobberoooni!* HIGH five woman! You are seeing now why I am so cracked out on couponing!
I LOVE saving more than I spent ...it's slightly addictive:blush:

Side note- thot last night was a fluke post 1st Clomid tab...
Took my 2nd Clomid tonight and MAN do I have heartburn!
And I ate just before and following the pill down!! WTH??


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha see I would crack out but I swear there are rarely good coupons around here/all the restrictions in the fine print. 

Sorry about your clomid heartburn. Hopefully that means it is working its magic already


----------



## DobbyForever

So I'm watching baby story (thanks j lol) and this woman is birthing in a tub and her mw ruptures her whatever it's called to get the baby out. And then right after announcing she ruptured clear fluid and the mom starts contracting, the mw dips a washcloth in the vagina water and wipes it all over mom's face. Am I the only one who goes  is that a thing? Or is it just they are in so much pain a little vagina water never bothered anybody


----------



## Cppeace

well firstly, unless it is truly endangering the baby the water should not be broke. 
As for what the mw was doing. Some believe that like other beings that give birth it helps with contractions to smell the ruptured waters. It's fairly sterile from what I recall reading...

I try not to judge anyone's birth practice from planned c section to eating the placenta... It's all individual


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting. I had never heard that before, but there's a lot I don't know about L&D. But that's interesting that it may have been an intentional thing as opposed to absent mindedness. I don't know the full story (episodes are only 30m) but mom didn't look like she was in danger. Just seemed like she wanted the baby out but idk. It all worked out in the end :)

I judge everybody. It's probably my worst quality. Lol. In this case not judging her. Birth is painful. I vote everybody to whatever they want to get through in one piece plus a baby or two or three or more

Teen mooooommmmmm oggggg I know I should be on bed though I have a meeting and an observation tomorrow


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, nice score on Carter! I wish we got deals that good in Canada!

As for whipping amniotic fluid over a face... If she was in the birthing tub it would have been quite diluted. There also comes a point where you just don't care anymore (if you birth in the pool, you'll be sitting in the things that come out of you for a bit...). 
Even with my birth, there came a point where I didnt care about who touched or saw what :haha: 


Funny story from here: Little L plays with his fingers while bfing. Twice now I have caught him stretching out his middle finger, pretty sure he doesn't know what it means ;) but it's too funny


----------



## Cppeace

lol It can def be interesting for sure... 
I have done oodles of research on birth of all sorts... I am a big advocate for home births of all sorts. but thats me :)


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* LOL I LOVE baby story! Tho it makes me cry happy tears:blush:

I woulda swatted that rag away from my face LOL- trippin up my gross factor!
She may have been trying to "cool her off" but no vag juice and amnio facial for me - thanks!:haha:

I do agree with* PL* tho there comes a time when you do not give a F* what ppl in the room are doing, what they say, etc UNLESS it involves YOU during a contraction :rofl:
Cuz contractions hurt like no other pain! Not even like a muscle pain you can rub etc...I NEVER made a patient turn move nor start an IV on them during a contraction...Cuz it takes all yer mental focus not to bitchslap anyone doing so- and God help anyone else in swatting range :haha:

I got to this point with each of my vag deliveries, and with my attempted VBAC with DS...made it to 9.5cm then his HR crashed, but I got very good at telling the nurses sternly WAIT....until this contraction is done ( insert evil stare) lol none crossed that line!=;[-X
I also recall as I was induced with a Pitocin pump ( from NO contractions to STRONG ones every 3 mins...I DID tell the nurse who came in after a cpl hours to up the dose from the pump for the 3rd time ....NO! That is high enuff!:growlmad:
She quietly said ok and shuffled away:rofl:
I woulda ripped her arm off at that point!


----------



## pacificlove

J, omg I so agree!! 
As you know we opted for an out of hospital birth and then ended up going into the hospital as my back labor wasn't doing anything and it was horrible and my water had been broken for nearly 22 hours.
As the nurses were putting my info into their system they kept having questions, some answers hubby was allowed to give, some the mw. And others had to come from me. Hubby earned himself a few evil nurse glares when he tried to answer my questions mid contraction. Well b!tch, don't ask me questions mid contraction cuz hubby will stand up for me. 

I did tell the anesthetist when she was allowed to start the epidural, but either she was slow or my back labor contractions where coming too quickly, but I had to hold still through one of them while she was sticking her needle into my spine. I think what got me through was hanging onto hubby in front of me.

Hubby was so good for me as support and as my voice. Even the mw later said that my hubby was one of the best supports she has seen. She wants to hire him as her doula ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Awww PL how sweet <3 I love my hubs and bragging about him lol. I had to laugh to myself when you said a clot the size of a loonie. I haven't heard (read) anyone legit use the word "loonie" since my last trip to canada 11 or 12 years ago. Love it. And lastly, somewhere is an ulstrasound pic of des in utero flicking us off. The ultrasound nurse goes, "he knows not what he does." :haha:

Green, i found the best thing to be the nightgowns that have straps and like a deep v neck shape so popping a boob out is easy. Same with nursing bras, there are cheap v neck bras (no cups) where the material kind of crosses over at your cleavage. I found this much easier for breast feeding than the fancy nursing bras where the cup unclips from the strap. For underwear, i had oversized panties that i either pulled up above the incision or rolled down below it. 

What are these maternity pads of which you speak? My hospital gave me nothing of the sort. I got a giant piece of cotton strip and the infamous mesh panties.


----------



## M&S+Bump

They threatened me with pitocin with Joe - I told them if they put that devil juice anywhere near me without giving me some kind of drugs, I would rip the tubes out of my own arm. Then they wheeled in a drip and I was like woah, I was being serious!!

Maternity pads are like giant maxi-pads the size of lilos.

What's a 'loonie'? Over here it's a crazy person :haha: A loonie bin is a mental hospital.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lilos? Loonies? What means these things lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm livid. I waited to use my weeks estimator for today because a doubling speed of 48h means I should be over 3100. Supposedly the threshold is 2500 with some women getting it as low as 2100. But I checked the FDA website and 2/9s of women at 3200 get a 2-3. So I am just that unlikely batch. I'm going to call them and bitch though because I am not shelling out $15 again. And now I'm freaking out because there doesn't seem to be much change
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8520.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post! At my dr's appointment. He graciously agreed to try to see sex but told me it's dicey at this age/size...saw hamburger stacking but he wouldn't call it! Not getting my hopes up but he said 65% girl :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! A loonie is the canadian dollar coin. Two dollar coins are toonies. Don't know what a lilo is though...

Dobs, the EXACT same thing happened to me! I was so pissed, never saw 3+ and my lines looked the same as yours.

You know, this is probably exactly why they were pulled...haha


----------



## Twag

Lilo - blow up thing to lay in the pool on sunbathing :thumbup:

:happydance: for 65% pink - do you get further scans to know for sure?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, what gigs said. We Canadians call a dollar coin a loonie (they have a loon on the back) and a two dollar coin a toonie. Canadian slang :haha:
I do not know what a lilo is.
I probably would try and not count too much on the weeks estimator.

Gigs, yay on girl vibes from the tech!

Afm, super tired today, two words: cluster feeds.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah from all my research I recommend Everyone avoid Pitocin if possible. I have heard nothing but bad things about jump starting labor that way. Hiya all...

Still in 2ww limbo here. 3 Days late...

Blah


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - super suckie re: the weeks estimator. But remember my wondfo lines? I can't find them now but they notably stopped getting darker before 20DPO (you can probably Google wondfo progression and see the same). Once the two lines were the same darkness, they didn't budge. Only the FRER did.

Lilo I believe is a blow-up sun lounger thing that you can put in a pool.

CP - I'm trying to avoid any and all meds... except epidural, about which I am open-minded, but hoping that what I learned in hypnobirthing gets me as far as possible, if not all the way.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - 65% girl at this stage sounds promising!! It's tilting in your favour, plus it sooo feels like girl anyway, hellllloooo.


----------



## Twag

I can highly recommend a TENS machine for labour if you can get one? I used one for both of my births that alone for Izzy and that with Gas & Air for Elliot :thumbup:


----------



## Jezika

Hmm, it's funny because no one seems to mentions TENS machines here, but I know they're used a lot in the UK. I wonder if my midwives have access to one.


----------



## Twag

Jezika said:


> Hmm, it's funny because no one seems to mentions TENS machines here, but I know they're used a lot in the UK. I wonder if my midwives have access to one.

They don't provide them here as a form of pain relief but you can buy them in the shops fairly cheaply or second hand or hire them :thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

TENS machines are fairly easily available in shops and online and they're cheap. I had one too, didn't particularly like it but I get really irritable with sounds and sensations, especially when in pain. It took the edge off though.

Like everyone said, a lilo is an inflatable mattress thing for floating in swimming pools - surely you guys have them over there?

Yay for 65% girl - the fact he said anything is a good sign I reckon :D and both my boys were VERY obviously boys at 16 weeks!

CP agreed about pitocin. I've heard of inductions going fine, but just as many ending in intervention after intervention. The doctors have a time line and even if you present in active labour, if you're not progressing 'fast enough' they want to stick things in you to augment the labour - which then requires monitoring (ie lying down on a bed) and because the contractions are forced on, they're more painful, so you then get pain relief and stay immobile - slowing the labour down even further, then they increase the drip, which puts strain on the baby... and on it goes. All of which was completely unnecessary if the baby was happy initially - women progress at different speeds and usually not at an even rate of x cm/hr... 

It's one thing I like about having had a previous c-section - I won't ever be threatened with pitocin again :haha: my birth plan is pretty much just no doctors, no clocks, no timing anything, leave me alone and if I need something (checking, painkillers, whatever) I'll ask for it. The only exception being the baby being in distress, but then it'd just be a straight c-section anyway in my case.


----------



## Twag

I was induced with propess both times (my babies were not budging despite my best efforts to get them out) and I didn't need anything further and I had to ask to be checked by the midwives as they wouldn't believe me that I was needing to push - apparently I wasn't in enough pain :wacko:


----------



## Jezika

Twag - I've heard of the "you don't need to push 'cause you're not in enough pain thing before" although more in the context of midwife not believing the contractions are real (because the woman is dealing with them so well) and therefore not getting to the woman in time! Our hypnobirthing instructor advised us to brief our midwives on how we might sound like we are not in much pain when we call them and therefore might give the impression we are not as progressed as we claim, when in fact we are. I think I'll be lucky to be in that boat!

M&S - your mention of birth preferences reminds me to do mine. I'm not really sure what a decent birth preferences/plan looks like, but I know I want to keep it pretty simple. Basically, I don't want any interventions other than option of epidural and maybe G&A UNLESS something is clearly wrong. Do I need to be clear about other things you mentioned, like not being rushed and not being checked unless I say so? Is there anything I'm missing? Is it feasible to just make any decisions at the time? Does having midwives there rather than doctors (though it's still at a hospital) mean I'm less likely to be rushed or bombarded with meds anyway? Could I ask you any more questions?


----------



## Twag

Jezika said:


> *Twag - I've heard of the "you don't need to push 'cause you're not in enough pain thing before" although more in the context of midwife not believing the contractions are real (because the woman is dealing with them so well) and therefore not getting to the woman in time! Our hypnobirthing instructor advised us to brief our midwives on how we might sound like we are not in much pain when we call them and therefore might give the impression we are not as progressed as we claim, when in fact we are. I think I'll be lucky to be in that boat!*
> 
> M&S - your mention of birth preferences reminds me to do mine. I'm not really sure what a decent birth preferences/plan looks like, but I know I want to keep it pretty simple. Basically, I don't want any interventions other than option of epidural and maybe G&A UNLESS something is clearly wrong. Do I need to be clear about other things you mentioned, like not being rushed and not being checked unless I say so? Is there anything I'm missing? Is it feasible to just make any decisions at the time? Does having midwives there rather than doctors (though it's still at a hospital) mean I'm less likely to be rushed or bombarded with meds anyway? Could I ask you any more questions?

This they didn't believe me because I wasn't screaming out in pain but when they did check me as I wasn't giving in I was 8cm and they needed to rush me through to the delivery suite! I just deal with pain well :shrug: 

My birth plan was not to offer me meds if I asked for them CONFIRM I really wanted them and to get my DH to confirm with me - no way to an epi (the needle scares me more than labour) and that I wanted to be mobile, with my TENS & Gas and Air - I got all the things I wanted both times :thumbup:
I did put in my birth plan this is all assuming all is okay and no problems otherwise to do whatever needed to be done to make sure my babies were safe
Here in the UK (well in my experience) you are midwife led even if in hospital (as I was) Dr is only involved if you then have complications or a c-sec is required :shrug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, it might be worth checking with your midwife what the hospital process is, and telling her what you'd prefer, prior to going in. In my experience no-one ever reads the notes :haha:

Here, a first timer wouldn't be monitored by a doctor, but over there might be different. I am meant to be, so have to refuse it (including sending one away when he came into my room while in labour with Nat) Cervical checks are usually done on a routine as well (every four hours here I believe) so I agreed with midwife beforehand that I didn't want that. Not having regular checks means they can't start muttering about slow dilation - I'm a slow burner so it takes aaaages, days usually, to get to 4cm-6cm - but then once I'm past that, it's then very fast to full dilation - 6cm to pushing in less than an hour with Ella.

If DH is well briefed and if you think you'll be of sound mind and able to fight your corner if necessary even when in pain and tired, then I guess it doesn't matter, just do it as you go along. They can't force you to do anything - they might try to push and get very flustered if you turn down something that is procedure, but at the end of the day, it's your body and your choice.

I like to do it beforehand because I know if I'm tired I'll just be like, whatever. You want to stick a pethidine needle in my butt? You do that. I don't care any more, I just want for this all to go away. Then I ended up giving birth an hour later and both me and Ella were totally stoned. I couldn't stay awake to feed her and she went in the cot and we both slept five hours straight.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- don't look at those darn lines! Lines truley mean nothing. I agree with gig, this is probably why they were pulled. Women took them and freaked out. Also anywhere from 4-6 weeks your hcg doesn't double every 24 hours. It slows down. You may not be doubling until every 36 hours or so which is what it's supposed to be! So please don't stress. Your little bean is growing perfectly healthy in there. 

Gig- 65% sure seems amazing! At 14 weeks you could clearly see my little boys junk. It was very obvious. 


I feel so lame I never did much research on birth plans because I knew with two I wouldn't have much choice. Even if they somehow flip and I have them vagibal till still have to deliver on the OR in the hospital for safety reasons. As far as pain meds go with one I was going to try to go without any but with two... I'm pretty open to the drugs lol


----------



## Cppeace

Not knocking your Birth plan at all Mrs. Green, you should def do what you feel comfy with, but I personally know several women who gave birth at home to twins, no meds, no dr, no problems. Unless there is problems most births can be at home. Hospitals generally lead to issues and interventions- it's just the nature of them for the most part.


----------



## JLM73

Clomid is def raising my BBT :plane:
Hope I can get a clear SHIFT when O time comes around next week. Will take my 3rd pill tonight, and hubs picks me up as well.

Not really in a BD mood as last week with hi was highly annoying on the lack of concern about spending poorly when we are trying to find a house that accomodates all our things AND pets in a certain set up. 
Found 2 but one is way over in his area and lik $190 :(
Perfect set up tho, but more realitic is one in the center of town- bustling area 5 min from interstate, Super Wally, and a brand NEW movie theater with IMAX that is almost open!:wohoo: It's only $125- much more doable- just needs a few things done in the yard- partial fence replacement, chicken coop is shoddy, but frame sturdy, so easy fix there. Neighbor has chickens, and the other horses :cloud9:
Should be able to have a couple goats there.
It is no doubt going to be the next big BOOM area for new construction, given that new theater, and some major restaurants on tap to be built there next.
Not much at ALL to look at from the outside ( 2004 manufactured home) but totally reno'd inside with tile and wood floors, new carpet in rooms, modern stainless appliances, granite counters, marble sinks, and a huge garden tub with TV mounted opp wall, as well as HUGE screen porch on back with TV mounted on that wall with a commercial ice maker:rofl:
Hell, pop a fridge next to it, and we can eat on the deck every night- fans blowing, TV on, ice cold drinks!
But....as usual hubs is draggin ass getn our pre-approval letter grrrr
I can't apply as he will be eligible for certain financing they have for Teachers, Police, Fire, Military etc.

Anyhoo,* Epidurals*- I've had 2 they are LUVerly:thumbup:
Just pplan to be flipped like a pancake from time to time, so the meds don't settle all on one side, and it's freaky to be able to pinch the CRAP outta yourself, and see it done, but feel NOTHING:shock:
Otherwise, I was chomping ice, some juices, and had TV remote in hand!
Both times they had to tell me "OK...time to turn off the TV, time to push!"
I was like:huh: lol

And for those worried about the needle in spine thing- I assisted the Anesth. on hundreds, and have had 2 myself- the needle does't go THRU your spine, but rather they just need the very very tip to reach just to the epidural space, which is outside the membrane that surrounds your spinal cord. There they stop moving, and slide in the catheter. They do numb you before all this with a TOPICAL type nub, done just under the skin, which felt like a bee sting for like 2 secs before numbing- then they use the epidural needle.

It LOOKS verrrry long, but fear not, it is only the tip going in, the remaining length of the needle serves as a Guide for the catheter to slide in - to prevent it crimping. 
The Catheter itself is UBER thin, and super flexible, and will be the ONLY thing left in partially, with the remainder taped down to yer back. Then the drip- usually by pump, will drip a slow continuous amt in till you deliver.
There is NO metal or needle in yer back after that initial insert. It's awesome if you have a good Anesth.
*Spinals* are a bit diff- as it's usually a one shot dose pre c-sect, that wears off in a few hours, without the catheter/having meds pumped in for hours!

Great link to all epidural info/Q's here.
https://www.babycenter.com/0_epidural-pain-relief-for-labor_1489911.bc


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- I know it's possible but both babies are breach and haven't turned at all since about 10 weeks lol so most likely it'll be a c-section anyway. Which I'm fine with. With two mr birth plan is whatever way they want to come out (but preferably they both come out the same way lol)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I did speak to one poor girl who'd pushed out one twin, with tearing and all the good stuff - then ended up with an emergency section for the other! Worst of both worlds, poor thing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- yes! This is what I do not want! I guess it's actually kind of common!


----------



## gigglebox

My birth plan? No birth plan. I just went with the flow, held off meds as long as possible but got them eventually (epi at 4 hours, which was several hours in since my progression was extremely slow and ultimately stopped at 7). But i also have decent gut instinct, and i kind of "knew" i was going to end up with a c section so i was fine with it when it happened. The only thing i didn't care for or anticipate was the epidural failing (twice). But i think no expectations was right for me. 

Back to dr appt, uterus is measuring more like 18 weeks (as i predicted) and baby's head is 17weeks 5 days :dohh: looks like another jumbo headed baby for us! 

M&s we have "lilos" but we don't have a fun name for them. We just call them like they are (inflatable pool toy, probably). The only thin woth a cute nickname are "floaties", but those are the ones that go on kids' arms.


----------



## DobbyForever

K I didn't really read because I had my formal eval

Gigs yay for leaning girl!!!! Did he print any pics?

As for pitcocin they pumped my cousin full of it and it didn't absolutely nothing to get her moving along. She was in the hospital for like an entire day before birth


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp remind me, is this your first kiddo?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, you know an entire day is totally normal, right? :haha:

We call the arm band things 'swim bands' lol. That's not quite so fun.


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo:
Finally got my first2 frer rebates back.
Gonna submit another2 today.
They used to allow you to put in alllllll of them at once... now you can only have1 $3 rebate and 1 $4 rebate being processed at once :roll:
Oh well this$7 will def cover my opks since I'm not sure when I'll O this time due to Clomid...
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1480448108442.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- heads up for use an opal until at least cd 10 as clomid can case a false positive! So no need to waste your money. My doc told me to start cd 12 but I think I started cd 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs and all other teen mom watchers- I'm watching last nights episode and uh what's with Farrah's moms boyfriend? Something seems pretty off...


----------



## pacificlove

Don't make yourself crazy ladies. Best decision I made, was no birth plan. Actually that is a lie, our plan was "whatever happens, as long as we have a healthy baby and mom at the end". And we got that. 
I know a lot of moms get upset because they didn't get the birth they wanted, don't set yourself up for disappointment - be flexible.
It is what it is. Our obgyn took well over an hour of observation plus a few hours of getting text messages and pictures from the nurses before coming into the room. Then he made his recommendation so I feel good about it.


----------



## Jezika

PL, yeah I'm thinking it's best to be bare with the birth plan (also, I'm lazy). I think some research also shows that women with fewer items on their birth plans were happier with their births? I think the only thing I feel strongly about is avoiding induction and other drugs, but open to anything if it's truly deemed medically necessary.

Also, re: lilo talk, in case anyone is interested, here is a list of English vs. Canadian vocabulary I have noted across to years (most will apply to US and I'm sure some are wrong too):

Checking vs current account
Vacuuming vs hoovering
Elevator vs lift
Agenda vs diary
Studying vs revision
School vs uni
Stove vs hob
Bumper cars vs dodgems
Diaper vs nappy 
Pacifier vs dummy
Napkin vs serviette
Handbag vs purse
Crib vs cot
Pram vs stroller
Hood vs bonnet
Trunk vs boot
Class vs lesson
Girlfriend vs (female) friend
Bill vs note
Cashier/cash register vs till
Teller/ATM/bank machine vs cashpoint
Eggplant vs aubergine
Cilantro vs coriander
"How's it going" vs "All right?" (Canadians always think this is odd when I say it, like, "Yes... why? What have you heard?")
Zucchini vs courgette
Hydro vs electricity
Eraser vs rubber (lol)
"My friend named David"/"my friend called David"
Dressing gown vs robe 
Assault course vs. Obstacle course
Signal vs indicate (when driving)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I went in with that plan PL and ended up crazy :haha: hence the kicking up a fuss subsequent times to NEVER repeat the experience - if for no other reason but that they'll be too scared of me not to tell me and fully explain what's going on :D 

I think the first time, being kept informed would have made a huge difference.. 

But then I'm a crazy anyway so who knows! :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, your ticker says 39 weeks, 2 days - 8 days to go? Are you on some sort of alternate pregnancy time to the rest of us? :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I really like what my hospital does. They send you home with a list of questions (maybe 15) about what you want. It forces you to think about it without setting anything in stone. A couple questions about labor and the rest about while you're recovering. Then you get a copy and they get a copy they put it in the computer system. For example pain medication you can say "I don't want any at all" "I will ask if I want some" "if the nurses see I am struggling they can offer me medication" then the others are about feeding, pacifiers, if you want baby to go to the nursery, delaying height/ weight, ect. The after delivery care is more important to me and more where I have a plan.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, my mw had all our preferences in her notes as we had discussed them during check ups. She was then our spokesperson for that. 

Ms, I like your plan. It's simple "leave me alone" that's it. :thumbup: women should have control over what is done to them.


----------



## gigglebox

M&S+Bump said:


> Jez, your ticker says 39 weeks, 2 days - 8 days to go? Are you on some sort of alternate pregnancy time to the rest of us? :haha:

Lol!!! Evidently it's certain she'll be overdue.

Dobs, no pics. I also forgot to ask for a profile shot...but i'll be back on the 20th and he may offer to scan me again since we didn't get a clear answer today.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G, that's an awesome idea. They never really ask about aftercare here I think because it's just assumed baby stays with mum at all times. 

If they ever take baby away to give mum a break it's only ever to the midwives station along the corridor where they take turns cuddling it :haha: (we were in hospital a while with Joe, they got plenty of cuddle time with him)


----------



## Jezika

M&S - I knoooow! My ticker is messing with me!!! I think maybe it's because the weeks is based on LMP but I entered my O date as two days later that than the standard.

So I just walked to the supermarket (it's a 20-min walk either direction) and felt like I was dying. Soooo much discomfort. And since I got home I've had pretty painful cramping along with BH. But they've lasted well over a minute, so can't be contractions. Is this still normal? To have period-like cramping for several mins at a time? Could also be gas but it feels different.


----------



## DobbyForever

K I read but nothing stuck. 

Jez do you think you'll be closer to due date or ticker date?

Gigs hope you get another scan! And ask for pics next time :p

MS I have no idea about anything lol. Seriously Jon snow on anything pregnancy related past 10 weeks cuz I never get to read those sections of WTE or hang out on those boards haha.

Green I like your plan of being flexible and doing what needs to be done for you and the twins. Sorry they still haven't turned.

J I wanted to say something but then I forgot....

Ahhhh I don't remember anything dbauibdubui

As for the lines. I am over. I considered getting a beta but I would have to do that here and with blood draws from both arms recently, not in the mood for that pain. Especially since I think I may ask for an early reassurance scan. Just debating if it want to go Friday (5w5d) or Monday (6w1d). Leaning more to next week not just because 6 versus 5, but if my O date is off then I'd be two days less so I honestly might even wait until like mid week next week. Idk. 

But the lines do mean something. There are three lines: control, low sensitivity (next to the control), and high sensitivity (alone). That's how it gives you the read out of not pregnant versus weeks.
Not pregnant: high sensitivity line is not dark enough to trigger the 1-2
1-2: high sensitive triggers 1-2 but does not trigger the 2-3 threshold
2-3: high sensitivity triggers 2-3 BUT low sensitivity does not trigger 3+
3+: high sensitivity triggers 2-3 AND low sensitivity triggers 3+


----------



## Cppeace

No personal experience with full term contractions but have heard they can feel like strong AF cramps at least in the beginning


----------



## M&S+Bump

Irritable uterus they told me when I got that :( I did also have 'false labour' contractions that lasted over a minute, but they were contractions for sure rather than AF style cramping.

I think I'm developing sciatica :( and if I turn over in bed, it feels like my pelvis is splitting in two. I actually woke DH up in the night because I swore so loud trying to get up to pee.

Another word for the dictionary - toilet, loo, bog - vs bathroom?


----------



## DobbyForever

Water closet killed me in Europe. People kept telling me to go to the water closet or try to tell me where it was (if I asked for a bathroom) and I'm like WTF is a water closet?!

MS I hope you are not getting sciatica. Rest up if you can


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw Dobs, you've plenty of time to find out about all the fun :haha:

I'd wait as long as humanly possible for the scan - I was 6+2 and there was zilch there to see - did see the HB which was good, but that was literally it - a teeny flickering light with a white ring around it. It didn't even look like a jelly bean yet!


----------



## Jezika

Oh yes, good one, M&S. And here it's washroom. I also thought of another on the way home from the store but can't remember (but there's another one - store vs shop). Did I already have post vs mail? Meh. Anyway. Okay, so it sounds like I could be having those false contractions or a moody uterus or whatever you said. Oh, and I definitely have those pelvic pains whenever I move in bed or get out of bed, and also swear like a trooper. I gotta grip to my headboard to help me turn in bed. 

Dobs - I think I'll give birth closer to Christmas 2034.


----------



## M&S+Bump

:rofl: water closet - forgot that one. In Finland bathroom doors are marked WC and it's called a vee-see - even though the Finnish translation would be vesi kaappi so not even close!


----------



## Jezika

OH, I came on here to ask whether I need a nursing bra, and if so, whether I need to take it to the hospital. I don't even know what it is :( I better google it now. I really don't fancy the idea of having to go and buy one this week though.


----------



## Jezika

Also, WC, though entirely unrelated, reminds me of how they always used to call the pub the "watering hole" on Australian soap opera Neighbours. I was young, so never got that it was a pub. But I think it's a common term.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nursing bra.. I would say yes. Many. In the early days you will leak through everything so unless you want to be washing bras two or three times daily.. 

A front-fastening one, or a cross-over cup thing like Gigs was talking about was my favourite, or you can get the ones where cups unclip. In the early days you really just need something soft, easy access and comfortable. A really loose sports bra would do in a pinch.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, even if the cramps isn't labor yet, it'll probably start to dialate you. When is your next check up? Will your midwife check you?
I had af type cramps the last few weeks. ;) All good signs, but sorry I never timed mine. If I did a lot of walking, they would be quite frequent.

And yes for nursing bra. My favorite one is the ones that have the absorbent pads sown in. If you do buy them now, remember your breasts will still get bigger once your milk comes in.

WC... We use that same term in German :haha:
Toque is another Canadian term... Jez, what's the English word for it?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg you all just reminded me when I first saw the WC I was like what is this? Women and children only? Lol what is WC hahaha


----------



## pacificlove

WC= water closet... Aka washroom dobs ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ladies I don't want to go back to work I am so effing trrrrreeeed and the bloat is so real. Stupid awards ceremony. I better at least get cake r_r


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I was told real contractions are longer than 35 seconds or something like that? So why would they not be real contractions if they're over a minute? I'm super confused now lol


----------



## Jezika

Mrs G - also confused. So confused. I only twigged when my timer app warned me that my contractions were "longer than normal" as soon as they went over 1.5 minutes, then I Googled it and see everywhere that contractions generally only last 45-60 seconds max...?

Dobs - Mmm cake.

PL and M&S - this may be a silly question, but why can't I just use my normal bras and just put pads in them to soak up milk? I have a bunch of pads that came with the breast pump my friend gave me. I can see why accessing my boobs might be trickier with a normal bra, but I certainly don't have any comfort issues with my current bras.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- well I guess we'll just be confused together lol I really have no idea. Also on the nursing bra thing- I plan on getting one but probably not until after I deliver when my milk comes in. I think the best pard of the nursing bra is the easy access to breast feed. I was planning on wearing a low cut sports bra while in the hospital to breast feed.


----------



## Breeaa

Jezika said:


> Mrs G - also confused. So confused. I only twigged when my timer app warned me that my contractions were "longer than normal" as soon as they went over 1.5 minutes, then I Googled it and see everywhere that contractions generally only last 45-60 seconds max...?
> 
> Dobs - Mmm cake.
> 
> PL and M&S - this may be a silly question, but why can't I just use my normal bras and just put pads in them to soak up milk? I have a bunch of pads that came with the breast pump my friend gave me. I can see why accessing my boobs might be trickier with a normal bra, but I certainly don't have any comfort issues with my current bras.

You'll want nursing bras because they clip down for easy boob access. XD

I use mostly sports bras around the house though. &#128516;


----------



## DobbyForever

So the digestive system is not having it. I spent 20m alternating between runs and pee. Showered and went to get dressed and can't wear any of my dresses because the bloat reached a whole new level. I can't even. It's like an ass on my stomach
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8525.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shaescott

Jez, I thought I'd show what I, as an American from New England, say for those words. 

*Checking* vs current account
*Vacuuming* vs hoovering
*Elevator* vs lift
*Agenda* vs diary
*Studying* vs revision
School vs uni vs *college, school refers to primary and secondary education, not university/college education*
*Stove* vs hob
*Bumper cars* vs dodgems
*Diaper* vs nappy 
*Pacifier* vs dummy vs *binky*
*Napkin* vs serviette
Handbag vs *purse*
*Crib* vs cot
Pram vs *stroller*
*Hood* vs bonnet
*Trunk* vs boot
*Class* vs lesson
Girlfriend vs *(female) friend*
*Bill* vs note
Cashier/cash register vs till *I usually say register but I also use till referring to when I get money to put in the drawer, I'm getting my till. Also people aren't called tills haha they're cashiers.*
Teller/*ATM*/bank machine vs cashpoint
*Eggplant* vs aubergine
*Cilantro* vs coriander *I hate cilantro, it tastes like soap to me. Also, coriander is a dry spice.*
*"How's it going"* vs "All right?" 
*Zucchini* vs courgette
Hydro vs electricity *I'm confused, hydro means water, but hydroelectricity is a thing, electricity that uses moving water as an energy source*
*Eraser* vs rubber (lol)
*"My friend named David"*/"my friend called David"
Dressing gown vs *robe* 
Assault course vs. *Obstacle course*
*Signal* vs indicate (when driving)
And obviously I say *bathroom*, but if someone said loo, toilet, or water closet, I would know what they were talking about.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh my goodness Dobbie that is a good bit of bloat... Try and stay comfy if you can.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm going to get so much shit tonight from my boss. I seriously have nothing to hide the bloat and I can't lie. I burst out laughing


----------



## Jezika

Oops, stroller and pram are the wrong way around (pram is British). As for hydro, that's probably just a Canadian thing, and you're right about it being short for hydroelectricity. It still appears to be a catch-all term for any form of energy ("oh man, my hydro bill is huge this month"), at least as far as my observations go.

Breea - noooooo, but I don't want to go out and buy one! I can barely moooove and I HATE shopping? Can I just guess my size and order off Amazon?

Dobs - honestly, you still look great. I remember thinking I looked sooooo bloated at the very start of pregnancy, and now I look back and think I looked pretty normal. Maybe we're just hypersensitive? 

Also, here's a bump pic, just because. I've not been measuring ahead for several weeks now.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-13.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez in the least creepy way possible you keep it tiiiiight

I love my bloat because my brain processes it as a bump. Like when newborns skile but it's just gas but you don't care because it is so cute lol. Same concept. I'm just terrified my boss will see it and insinuate that I am pregnant and I'd bad at lying lol. And I need her formal eval notes in pre knowing I'm pregnant


----------



## shaescott

Whoa baby, that's a gorg bump! Not to call you big, but I want a bump that big. I don't want to be tiny, I wanna have a good sized substantial bump.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, wonderful bump! You carry much like me, very up front. Not that I have a comparison, but bump looms like it has dropped ;)
I just love my nursing bra for ease of access, one snap and the breast is right there for little one.

Dobs, wow! Early bump or bloat? Either way, the start to something great :)


----------



## gigglebox

LADIES!!! The most amazing thing has happened. I won't give details until I'm sure I can share....but OMG I AM GETTING A GENDER SCAN! I am so beyond pumped! I'll be setting it up tomorrow hopefully for Thursday while Des is at school. Hubs said he's fine not going and letting me be the one to tell/surprise him. I'm excited about getting to be the first to know ^_^ eeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: 

Jez, your bump is amazing. Look how tiny you are everywhere else! You are going to be one of the women who bounce back quick. I can almost see a baby there, iykwim..like the outline of a bub upagainst your torso, curled up. Ok that sounds crazy. And btw, don't think I forgot about the hair cut! Are we ever going to get a before/after pic? 

Dobs, cuuute bump! Are you measuring your waist? Yes, baby is tiny but remember also that uterus is expanding. No, it's not even close to popping out of your pelvis yet but it's still growing and pushing guts and junk out. 

Shae...you've got a bad case of the broody!

FIRST TIME MOMS. Seriously, don't think about it too much with the clothes! All you need to think is "can i whip my boob out in an instant in this bra/shirt/tank?" And that's the key. Pulling you shirt down beats pulling it up over your boob to feed, especially in public. I've seen moms do it but it's cumbersome plus i personally don't want to risk anyone seeing my post baby belly. And sure, if you can pull that milk sack out of your current bra easily enough, keep it and just invest in some breast pads.

Speaking of which, and while we haven't strayed too far from the subject of disposable things, i did find out recently they make reuseable breast pads. Have any of you tried them? I want to.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I have to say that's one of the cutest bloats I've ever seen. Can you wear some kind of flowy or loose top? That way you don't have to lie, just omit.

And yes Gigs, I am always down with a bad case of the broody.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i was looking for the reusable breast pads... But we live on a small island, so I may have to do some more online shopping :haha: 
Your question remains unanswered.

As for where babies are kept in the hospital (I think some one was talking about that earlier): our hospital had a very strict rule that babies are never to leave the room, unless with a parent and it is in its bassinet. If anyone comes into the room that we don't know, we were encouraged to ask for hospital IDs.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- you look adorable! I know it's bloat logically but you're going to have the cutest bump!

Jez- omg your pregnancy body is absolutely perfect!!! 

Gig- yay for scan!!!! But I already know it's a girl. lol 

Reusable breast pads- yes they sure do make them! I actually bought some pads today (one of the last minute things on the list) and I saw the reusable ones. I opted not to get them only because it came in a 4 pack meaning I'd have to wash them ALL the time or buy a few packs and I didn't want to do that. Plus if I'm honest my first thought was "well that's something I'd loose in 5 minutes" 

I don't remember what else I was going to say...

So my dog (stupid freakin doesn't listen dog) jumped out fence today. Jumped the fence because there was a cat.. This dog has lived with cats his entire life and is totally fine with them. So I have no idea what the heck is wrong with him! Anyway I ran after him luckily he didn't go too far but omg afterwards with the running and the emotions I couldn't breath! I guess win the emotions and the babies taking up lung space it finally is catching up with me. I've never felt so out of shape in my life.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie Noooo. Bad doggy. Hope you got to put your feet up and rest.

Pl that is how I want things. I don't want strangers in my room without an id, you don't touch my baby or do anything I can't see, and I'll be damned if you walk out the room without an immediate family member escort. I have trust issues lol. As much money as I could make with a real life switched at birth... Paaasssss

Shae I cannot wait for your TTC days so we can fawn over your bump.

Gigs that is freaking exciting!!! I'm assuming the scan is the people you mentioned before and not your regular doctor? Ahhhh

You ladies are so sweet. My flowy stuff is too cold for this weather. But luckily everyone was super busy and I left as soon as it was done, so I didn't even talk to boss lady. Phew. Definitely bad gas. The painful, I can't burp/fart enough type of gas haha


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez your bump and bod are perfect!!!

Argh greenie pups are so annoying sometimes lol as much as we love them!

Dobs you look so cute!!!

Gigs congrats on the scan!!! I am so excited for you!

Ladies how long do each of you plan to work? I would really like to work until May 5th, which puts me at 39+4, is that totally unrealistic?


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a coworker work both pregnancies up to the Friday before her due date. The first one she was due Sunday. Literally 3cm andhaving mild contractions and still finished the school day and had her son the next early morning at like 3am. I think we get two weeks before and 6 after, but I get to stop a month and a half early cuz summer break. Otherwise I would totally take all my paid mat leave lol eff that


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, o totally forgot to comment on your scan?? That is so exciting, will you share with us again??

Dobs, the nice thing is, that was policy at our hospital! My mom keeps saying "oh in my days things were so different, babies were taken into the nursery and brought to you for feeds". 

Future, if you feel like you can do it, go for it. I know moms that worked right until they went into labor.

Green, what a naughty dog! Maybe he chased it because it wasnt "his"? Our dog accepts our cat, if he sees her outside through the window he'll just look. However any other cat that he spots outside gets barked at. The dog knows who belongs here and who doesn't.

Last edit: our goats are coming back from their husband visit this Friday. With the dates on when they were bred, they should kid by end of March!! Wohoooo :)


----------



## Twag

Nursing bras, soft cup or sports type bras no underwire as it can damage your milkducts - also your boobs will be big and leaking and easy access is key :thumbup:

Gorgeous bumps ladies

I worked until 40 weeks and then I was done &#128542;


----------



## Twag

Oh and yay for gender scan


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- I'm a big baby and wanted our ASAP so I got taken out at 28 weeks which is pretty standard for my doc if the mom has multiples. 
But I know women who lasted longer.

Dobs- CA is 4 weeks before and 6 weeks after for vaginal or 8 for c-section. Then there's another paid leave, bonding maybe? I'll have to look at my old emails from disability. Anyway they said they'll automatically sign me up and keep paying me once my regular disability is up. BUT I know FMLA only has job security for 12 I believe it is.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, you look like you have a watermelon up your top and that's it. Am I the only one who seems to be growing extra babies in my thighs, too? :haha:

I forgot to say, I get money from a cash machine, or a hole in the wall, or just 'get money out'. The till is the machine that a checkout has to keep money in, although 'where's the tills?' would probably be what you'd ask. Bizarrely, now that I think about it, a checkout is at the supermarket, with the conveyor etc. At any other shop it's a till. Mostly I just say the words Shae didn't highlight :haha: Coriander can be either fresh or dried, same as basil and rosemary and other herbs like that. I don't like it either.

Nursing bras, you will legit gain about three cup sizes when milk comes in so depending on what sort of bras you wear just now, they may not fit. Amazon is fine - a lot of nursing bras just come in S/M/LG sizes anyway. I wear scaffolding rather than bras so no way I can get a boob out without undoing the whole thing and it being hellishly uncomfortable and awkward. Also as Twag said, you're not supposed to wear underwire. You need to be able to access one boob at a time while the other is in the bra, because you want a pad on - the other side will let down too when you're feeding in the early days.

Reuseable breast pads - would it come as a surprise to you to find out I have those too? :rofl:

I use disposables initially to cope with the ridiculous leakage (hell, I usually need to hold a towel up to the side I'm not feeding from) but as soon as it calms down, reuseables are so much softer and more comfortable. They're not quite as absorbent so need changing more frequently, you definitely need more than four :haha: I think I might have 12 cotton ones, which absorb faster but don't hold much, and 20 bamboo ones which take a second to start soaking up but are more reliable other than that. I dread to think how much I would have paid over the years without them, and I really hate the feel of disposables, not to mention feeling like I can hear them rustling :haha:

I worked til labour but it's a bit different for me being the boss. I can come and go as I please and even if I don't go in, it's not as if I ever really stop working. I think if I got normal maternity leave and was getting paid, I'd be outta there as soon as possible.


----------



## Aphy

Selfish post as I am rushing from meeting to meeting and will only be able to catch up later but should I be worried that my morning sickness has totally disappeared today? I feel 100% normal, even my bbs don't feel as sore as previously. Do I have reason to be paranoid?


----------



## Twag

I would try not to worry Aphy (easier said than done) but pregnancy symptoms can come and go at the beginning :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup, enjoy it while it stays away, try not to worry.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Don't stress! Pregnancy symptoms come and go a lot. Every time mine left I freaked out, and then it came back with a vengeance. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Aphy

Thanks ladies, good to know its normal for it to fluctuate. I finally caught up with everything, not sure how much I will remember though!

Jez, I cant believe how cute that bump is! You are so petite and such a stunning figure...No wonder its so uncomfortable for you currently but you still look stunning

I plan to work til the end, depending on my due date. I have leave owing to me that I lose if I dont take by end of June so if my due date is around then then I might have to take a weeks leave for that reason only. We get 4 months paid maternity leave so I will be away from work most of the second half of the year either way

Dobs, bloat is no fun but I hope you managed to hide it from the boss...gives you a good indication of how you are going to look further along and that is so so cute!

Giggle, thats excellent re: gender scan! When is it booked for?? I cant believe DH is letting you find out before him...any ideas on how you are going to reveal to him?

Sorry if I forgot anyone...


----------



## Fern81

Jez- my hospital gives out a list of what to pack in the hospital bag (they require sooo much stuff!); including nursing bras. I've inherited a few from my sister but have also removed the underwire from a few other bras & will see if I can use them.

Dobby- just wear a push-up bra and low neckline with those new big boobs of yours :) ; no-one will notice your tummy lol :)... seriously though I agree the bloat counts as bump even though the uterus only pops out later. It's all due to baby after all!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting I have no idea TBH. But I'm wary of missing too much school being temp/there is a chance I could be probationary next year. I'm very strict and teach at a quick pace, so my long term sub needs to be on it

Omg fern lol I couldn't hide my boobs either 

Aphy like everyone said it comes and goes.

PL I used to see that in shows and movies. I would loss it. Trust and abandonment issues, my baby is not leaving family supervision. One additional thing my cousin's hospital did that I liked was to have mom's bed between baby and doorway.


----------



## TexasRider

Our maternity leave policy sucks. Basically we get paid days off (5 per year and they can accumulate) and then 5 days that we get charged $66 for which is sub rate. After that we have 30 days of additional leave at $66 then once all that is used it costs you your daily rate to be gone which for me is like $200 per day

I do have disability insurance which pays 2/3 of my pretax salary to me for each month I am on disability so that will help some. But basically if you don't have a summer baby and regularly have to use your free days each year (for sick kid etc) you get screwed. 

I haven't Od yet- still have ewcm so I figure I am good to go. didn't get to BD last night cause hubs was gone for training and didn't get back till 11:30. Gonna get it in tonight and see what happens lol


----------



## gigglebox

My job was terrible, only guaranteed in this state is a job to come back to with the same or equivalent position. No mat pay so i worked until 40+3, which was a Friday, and my water broke the next day. Obviously this time I don't have a "real job" so don't have to think about it!

GENDER SCAN BOOKED!!! tomorrow at 10:30am :dance: no idea how to surprise hubs but I'm open to suggestions! Hope they'll be able to tell definitively!

Grrrr forgot what else I was going to say :-k

Oh! For mommies to be (including those not pregnant yet), what are your nursery theme plans? I want to for sure wolves for a boy and possibly mermaids for a girl.

M&s, not that i will get one, but what are your thoughts on tattoos during pregnancy?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Piercings and tattoos are a no-no in pregnancy. It's the first question on our consent form. No artist with even a smidgeon of ethics would do it. 

The main reason is, it's an infection risk - even more so when your immune system is down. The consequences of a bad infection are terrifying - I've seen people end up in hospital with blood poisoning after getting tattooed at a 'tattoo party'

Your body is also under so much pressure already, just being pregnant, that it delays and complicates healing, you may react to colours badly even if you didn't before, and a tattoo that healed badly doesn't look good.

I got tattooed by accident very early on (in the tww but I didn't even realise I was in it) and the damn thing took over six weeks to heal.

Those maternity leaves suck. Here, your annual paid leave entitlement alone is 28 days for a full time worker. Mat leave is paid for nine months but you can take an additional three unpaid on top. Your annual leave continues to accrue during this time so if you take a year, you then have 28 days built up you can tack on the end of that, fully paid. Sadly for us self-employed folk it's not so good and obviously as an employer it's f-ing dreadful to deal with, but hey ho.


----------



## gigglebox

6 weeks to heal?! O_O yikes. I have no intentions of doing it (read: no spare funds) but I was curious about it. 
And wow! 9 months paid?! That's incredible. Here you're allowed 8 weeks (unpaid) leave for vag birth, 12 weeks for c sections. It's pretty terrible. I had a friend compaining she "only" got paid 60% of her salary during her leave *eye roll* I'm like, don't come bitching to me! 3 months unpaid was brutal. No sympathy for you!

Hmm....mystery turds on my floor today. 1 in the bathroom (which i stepped on) and 1 on the rug. This better be a fluke...


----------



## FutureMrs

M&S do you get paid your full salary there when on leave?


----------



## Twag

The system in the US for Mat leave is awful :nope: although it is "paid" in the UK it is only £128 a week my company paid me full pay for 3 months and then half pay for the following 3 months (not all companies do this I work funnily enough for a US company) so with my DS we could only afford for me to be off the 3 months but with my DD we could afford for me to be off 6 months :thumbup:


----------



## Twag

FutureMrs said:


> M&S do you get paid your full salary there when on leave?

No only for the first 6 weeks be is vag or csec - this depends on your company though some will pay you full pay for longer others do not after that it drops to 90% of your weekly pay or £128 which ever is the highest (from memory)


----------



## campn

Gigs, sounds like it's a girl hun! I think a wiener at almost 17 weeks is hard to miss!!! Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh wow! I am not good at converting but ours in Canada seems not bad in comparison then? We get roughly about $500 a week for 12 months, some employers do top up though! I'm not that lucky lol


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah we technically don't get paid for maternity leave. It's just we have to use our vacation time which is paid days then we get charged a reduced rate for 35 more days. So basically it's all unpaid leave. Cause if we didn't have days built up they would charge us every day. Since I am salary employee and not hourly. They just deduct it out of our monthly check. It's awful really.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I think I got about £120 (plus 2% employers' compensation since I am technically my own employer lol) time so £128 sounds about right for now.

At today's rate that converts to $160 US or $215 Canadian so $500 a week for 12 months is great! I think the only other one I know of where it's similar is Germany (pretty sure they get 2 years!) and some of the Skandi countries are good too.

Defo sciatica kicking in. Yuck.


----------



## gigglebox

M&s back pain is the worst, so debilitating :( i hope it's only temporary. 

Lol campn; guess we'll find out soon (I hope!)!

Waiting on nursery ideas ladies :munch:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- we miss you! How are you and miss Juliette??

Gig- we're doing a rustic theme. Using Browns, animal pictures and a cute hunting saying. I'll post pictures below. DH is a real mans man and we both love the outdoors and hunting and fishing so it made sense for us. We were looking at a little mechanics type theme. But I kinda forgot about it honestly lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is what I was talking about gig. Definently not for everyone but it's us.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Green, that is really cute! Not for me but that would be perfect for my BIL & SIL if they have a boy...I'm going to have to remember that!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig if they do- wall decal $10 on Amazon and pictures from ikea $25. So pretty darn cheap compared to traditional nursery decor.


----------



## M&S+Bump

No nursery here - it'll share with us until it's old enough to share with Ella!


----------



## TexasRider

Im not much of a decorator so I doubt we will have much of a "theme" lol


----------



## gigglebox

M&S, are you staying team yellow?

Tex, you'll fancy something I bet! Decor is easy, just paint and get nick knacks and art for the walls. Pinterest has great ideas.


----------



## Fern81

I'm totally useless at decorating and usually just stick things together that I like/am sentimental about! My nursery decor was going to involve plants and animals regardless of whether I had a boy or a girl. It evolved into animals (all kinds including dragons and butterflies lol) and travel stuff eg hot air balloons and airplanes. All of it's stuff I like. I guess you could call it animals all over the world + travel = one big adventure :). I also really love rocking horses and merry-go-rounds.... but there's really no space for anything else in this room atm...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup, unless ultrasound tech next week is careless and we see something on the scan. My gut feeling is leaning towards a boy, but we found out early every other time, have clothes for both sexes ready and nothing to buy so for a new experience, trying to stay team yellow this time :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've been napping and I'm having endless breast feeding dreams! Every time my eyes close I'm trying to nurse lol


----------



## Cppeace

prepping for the feedings to come :)


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, :haha:

Nursery, we painted the walls and did woodland wall decals, birds, foxes, deer, etc.

Afm, i had my mw visit and we weight Logan. He was born 8 lbs 5 oz, 16 days ago... He now weighs 9lbs 14 oz!!! Even the mw was surprised


----------



## wookie130

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> I'm thinking possibly night gowns (the kind your grandma wears that button all the way down lol) and a robe for walking around. I hate the hospital gowns. They're super flimsy and don't fit over my belly well. Which is fine but I know I'll still be close to this big when they're born and I don't really want to walk around with my belly hanging out lol
> And I'm thinking maternity leggings I have for the way home since they have no real waist band and are very thin where my scar will be.

Ummm...I totally wore nightgowns up in the hospital that I brought from home. Oh, and I found these high-waisted snug-fitting undies at Wal-mart that haf a tummy control panel in the front, and they were AWESOME...they kind of worked like those c-panties thay cost too much money. Oh, and fuzzy slipper socks! Lol! Post-op is NOT glamorous, believe me. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to you m&s! If this one is a girl we'll likely be team yellow on any subsequent children.

Awww i love the adventure theme! Very versatile.

I'm such a moron ladies...completely forgot i'm teaching class in an hour. My friend texted me "see you soon" and i'm like wtf is she talki---SHIT!!! Peeing and getting ready to leave shortly. I don't wanna go ;__; so not in the right head space.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- pregnancy brain at its finest! Lol I am constantly forgetting things. Like almost every single night I forget something I told DH I would do. If I get up he'll ask for something to drink and I'm like "ya no prob" come back to the living room with nothing. Or "honey I'll make your lunch for tomorrow don't worry about it" next morning (at 330am) "honey where's my lunch?" "Ohhhhh sh*t..." Lol he's actually started asking me if I've done things like I'm a little kid because I can't remember anything!

Wook- thanks Hun! I figure other women will be in hospital gowns so I'll just be in a little nicer of a gown, same concept lol
As for undies I've heard conflicting advice. Some say high waisted some say low to avoid even touching the incision. So I have no idea...
Lol I think on Friday at my doctors appointment I'll be 32 weeks so it'll really say if I'll be having a c-section if they're head up still. Then I'll ask my doc what the hospital recommends. 

Pl- I remember your nursery it's absolutely beautiful!


AFM- I've been having a rough time lately emotionally. I think it's just that I'm so exhausted physically that little
Things are overwhelming. Plus my work is so stupid. I already got approved (and paid) for state disability while 
I'm on maternity leave and I get an email this morning from my work insurance disability that I'm denied! They said there's no reason I can't work... I'm just confused because if my doc says I can't work.. Shouldn't they just agree? They're not doctors after all. Luckily or won't mess with my regular disability but it just makes no sense to me!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ted and Gigs wtf? I knew us was bad with mat leave, but that is scary. And two, I thought teachers were supposed to have great leave plans? I know my last district just expanded it to 12 weeks on request only, so it's word of mouth lol. Like if you know you can get 12 weeks otherwise you get the 6 one. So shady haha. I don't know what my new district is like. But at my last one we had paid mat leave AND if you got admin approval you could say out longer at reduced pay (daily rate minus the sub rate like you mentioned). You can't live off it without a hubby but most teachers in that districts were married to engineers and doctors and could swing it, so they would just stay out until the end of the trimester haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I wanted to do wolves as well, but I can't find anything that I like or that are just wolves. I keep bouncing back and forth about what I want, but based on convenience of what buy buy or brus havr probably cutesy safari theme. I've abandoned the lighthouse idea haha idk

Greenie that is cute! I love that it is something you and DH love and lmfao breastfeeding dreams love it

Ms Woot for team yellow!

Gigs also Woot for gender scan tomorrow!!! I'll be checking my phone compulsively at breaks for the GIRLY news


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for the triple post still on my iPad

Green that sounds shady of them.... Idk how hard you want to fight it and it shouldn't affect your already approved stuff :(

Gigs love the preg brain. Sorry you aren't in the mood :(. Hugs just keep thinking gender scan!

My preg brain is off the chain. As is my exhaustion. My team was making fun of me all meeting :(. They were like k recap this meeting you had and I'm like look I know we had it but I honestly don't remember what we said. So... Lol

I really want nachos bell grande and freaking McDonald's fries. It's been a three day craving and I keep managing not to go but fuuuuuuuudge I want it bad. Can I just do it? Just once? Just this once


----------



## mrs.green2015

That sounds so good Dobs. 
I really want a freakin McDonald's holiday pie. But they're not out yet!


----------



## DobbyForever

Waaaah is a holiday pie  I have decided that my mom ate McDonald's in all of her pregnancies multiple times and we all turned out fine so I'm getting some McDonald's lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Totally agree Dobs! I decided the same thing I just don't eat it often. But I definently give into cravings because otherwise I'm crazy and they're all I can think about lol 

A holiday pie is heaven. They're basically McDonald's seasonal pie that taste like cake batter or birthday cake or funffetti. The shell is like a sugar cookie mixed with cake batter and it has a creamy custard center. 
My mouth is watering now...


----------



## DobbyForever

Sounds yum I have to see if mine does it/when. Never in my life seen/heard of this lol.

I ended up not going because I remembered in order to go I have to leave my house/spend money and payroll fucked up my check again r_r. So I made a steak and egg sandwich and steamed some broccoli


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh Dobs that sucks about payroll screwing you over. 

We can technically take up to 12 weeks leave but they take $$ out of our check everyday we are gone once we use up our "free" days. So at our district there is no paid maternity leave. At some other districts people can donate free days to you so you don't get charged as much. But we are not one of those... Of course... Cause our district is super tight paying teachers but have no problem making new admin jobs and paying them triple what I make currently


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs why do they keep messing up your pay check? I say indulge in moderation. Do you have any food aversions? If you recall, i lived off shit (mainly pizza) for a couple weeks, and have peppered mcD's in there throughout. Not sure if I mentioned this but by some miracle between my first prenatal at 7ish weeks and yesterday's alpt, i've only gained 4lbs. I have no idea how that's even possible. It's not like i've been working out to compensate. In fact i was a couch lump for weeks from nausea...

Dude. Dudettes. Pregnancy brain is real. And a struggle. And i feel y'all's pain.

Class went fine, only 3 people but one of them was the owner of the restaurant I was at. He liked me and noticed a few patrons were asking about when the next class will be so i think i'm in there like swimwear as a regular :thumbup:

Unfortunately i developed another lovely migraine during class and they had a live performer playing (loudly...ugh) but i professionally showed no discomfort, but then cringed and grimaced in my car from the pain and felt like i was going to puke all my way home and after until i ate cereal and took tylenol. It's at bay now, as long as i don't move.

Dobs that's nice about mat leave, but if i was paying as much as you in taxes, i'd def be demanding the mat leave be decent!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex that is insane! Admins here get paid more but not 3x more. Although the superintendent in Palo Alto apparently makes way beyond 6 figures, gets a brand new car, and housing. I still wouldn't want his job though.

Gigs that's awesome that you haven't packed much on. Maybe your body is just more prepared and efficient this time around since it's baby two? I don't have aversions. Things just taste different. It's sometimes hard to eat my eggs in the am, but it's not like I can't force myself. But my body is hating my diet now.

I call my mom a dude all the time she gets so mad hahah

And that is super exciting that the restaurant owner was impressed! You know what is creepy though? Since you started mentioning your drink and paint class, creepy ass FB adverts has been advertising for it in my area. >< So sorry about the headache, but glad the Tylenol kicked in.

And lol the first time I saw my paycheck and that half of it was gone from taxes and healthcare and all that, I almost died. I was like I work so hard where is my mooooonnnneeeeh

*My paycheck fiasco*
Here in Cali (not sure how they do it elsewhere) teachers get paid on a table. Salary increases for each year taught and how many units you have. You also get a stipend for having extra degrees. So I maxed out my units early, it was the best advice my master teachers gave me. I know people close to retirement who still don't have max credits, I am also a fifth year teacher. And I have a master's degree.

Before school started, I turned in my degrees and they verified my experience from my last job (2 years) and my units. So I was getting paid as a 3rd year teacher in ?September. Mid October, I went into hr after a month of her not answering emails. She said she would call my old districts personally and get it fixed, but it was too late for October's paycheck.

She emails me the next day that she verified one more year and it would be fixed in November and I would get retro pay for Sept and Oct. I ask about my final year, and another full month later NOTHING.

I got paid today, and it's only $100 more than my last paycheck. Which, taxes considered, makes sense for a fourth year paycheck BUT no way they had my retro pay in there. So I emailed her about that as well. The problem is I don't have my pay stub so it is just speculation, but I am getting seriously pissed off. I want this fixed for my Christmas paycheck and I want my retro pay.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs yay for the hamburger hehee!! I bet it totally is 100% a girl :) did you get any piccys? 

Been trying to read back but there was loads.. hope all my lovely ladies are all well :hugs: 

First day of choccy advent calender today hehee! & christmas tree going up on Friday so Riley can help ;) just generally been busy with everthing, house is constantly covered in building dust crap from the new upstairs - yes we have stairs now yay & a bathroom & bath tub woop woop!! So always cleaning uhhh!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on the upstairs! And yay for Christmas countdown!


----------



## TexasRider

I bought my daughter a Lego advent calendar. Tomorrow is our first day since we are aeveral hours behind you CB

Question about BD during fertile time. Is it ever painful for you ladies? It's sort of uncomfortable for me almost to the point of pain sometimes. I think it's cause my cervix is more open and soft so when it gets -ahem- more vigorous it tends to ache a bit. Only when it's getting close to O though. Otherwise it doesn't hurt at all.... Just wondering if anyone else had experienced this..

Dobs- it's close to 3x. I make around $36K before taxes and our 2 new assistant superintendent make $93K each and the head guy makes over $100K and coming from a town with around 30K people that's a lot of $$ plus I lose close to half my check to taxes and trs retirement and health insurance. It blows


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes usually around the time I get my first flashing smile (beginning of fertile period) I feel like he hits my cervix and it's sore and I don't like it. It's more annoying than pain, but it aches during and after. But only for the first day or two but by my solid smile it stops happening. But according to my gyn my SO has bruised my cervix in the past lol which he is way too smug about 

That is crazy. But now that I think about it I think it is like that here. At least double, close to triple. But yeah so dumb. Money is stupid. Lol


----------



## Jezika

Just caught up since yesterday but must try to sleep ASAP, so all I will say for now is GIGS IM SO DARN EXCITED ABOUT YOUR SCAN OMG WHAT TIMEZONE ARE YOU IN SO I KNOW WHEN TO CHECK AND CAN YOU REVEAL TO US IN SOME DRAMATIC OR CREATIVE WAY?!?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck on your scan gig! They should really be able to tell. 

Tex- yes I don't remember when in my cycle but there was a time of my cycle when it would kind of hurt in certain positions I was pretty sure he was hitting my cervix.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb didn't get pic from the scan the other day and he wasn't so sure anyway.today i'll DEF get some! Jez, i'm on east coast time, appt is at 10:30 :thumbup:

Jeez I'm having a hard enough time figuring out how to surprise hubs, i didn't think of how to surprise you all! :haha:

For hubs i'm thinking either a pink filled cup cake, or a pair of pink shoes for him to open which i'll then use in announcements...the more elaborate plan was to get toddler boy toys, like a hammer toy or something that relates to a skill set (not like car toys, for example) and have him open that, and if it's a boy have him then open a card that says, "first tools for the next little boy" and if it's a girl, "our little girl's going to be a self sufficient badass"...the idea being to throw him off the scent of a girl, since he also is thinking pink.

So if y'all have ideas how to get him thinking boy then i can surprise with a girl....

Another idea is a slice of cake with blue in it, but the actual plate will say "just kidding! It's a girl!" After he eats the slice.


----------



## Fern81

Gigs I hope you have a lovely scan and get a clear potty shot :).


----------



## DobbyForever

lol gigs that's cold I love it. And kind of dangerous if he gets excited for a second boy, but you were both team pink right?

I'll be checking in before school starts. I imagine the appointment doesn't take long so hoping you know before school starts (8:17 pst)

Had a not great talk with SO that really sounded like we're heading into breakup territory, but then he said I was interpreting it the wrong way. Idk. So I asked my mom to go with me to my appointment on the 23rd. She asked when it was, and I said 8:30. And she responds, "You should have asked for a 6am appointment" :rofl: she is not a morning person


----------



## claireybell

Ooh just checking in for updates on Gigs scan hehee!! I always forget the time diff if your apt is 10:30am, its 14:22 here :)


----------



## claireybell

I love the Pink filled cupcake reveal idea :pink:


----------



## claireybell

Dobs have you told SO about the pg as yet? Havent read back much so unsure if ive missed something, i know you said before that you wouldnt be telling him..


----------



## gigglebox

1 hour! :happydance: currently loading up on sugar to try and get this bub movin'!

Ooh good question cb, Dobs does SO know yet? Does your family know that SO doesn't know?


----------



## DobbyForever

He still doesn't. We were supposed to have our talk this weekend because if a test he is taking, but then he pushed it back another week. But either way I want to know his non pg intentions. The reality is we got pregnwnt one month in while we were dicking around, and then stayed together out of grief and guilt. It did turn into something real, but I don't want a relationship based on feeling like he owes me something nor do I want to be with someone who doesn't genuinely want to be with my because I deserve better. So I think I'll wait him out to see if he makes a decision, but if it isn't made by my first appointment I am making it for him and telling him.

Gigs 28 minutes!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Scan time!!


----------



## Twag

:coffee:


----------



## FutureMrs

I'm on edge gigs lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm so so glad you're waiting to tell him. I think it's really so smart of you. I know when feelings get involved it's easier to just go with out heart vs continuing to be smart. 
Your mom is like mine! Lol my appointments are always at 9 but they're 45 minutes away with no traffic, add in Sacramento traffic and I make us leave at like 715 which she absolutely hates! Lol but hey if rather be early and have time to get coffee. 

Gig- it's going to be a girl I just know it. I like the cupcake/ cake idea and then write just kidding lol


----------



## claireybell

I agree with you there MrsG! Always good to find out his non pg intentions Dobs before you let him know (if you do anyway) or i guess you'll never know if hes with you still because of bubs! 

Eeeee im a girl on the edge.. awaiting update gigs hehe!!!:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies

Giiiiigsss I am like refresh refresh refresh haha school starts in 15m eeeep


----------



## Jezika

I can't believe how excited I am to find out the sex of the baby of someone I've never met, haha. I love this group <3

Thanks y'all for the sweet comments re: bump. I should mention that that mirror is SOOOO thinning. DH wants to get rid of it and I'm like noooooooo it's the only thing that makes me feel good about myself!

Thanks also for the advice re: nursing bras and milk paddy things. I asked my mum to find me some nursing bras and bring them to me tomorrow. Such a mummy's girl (hence looking forward to my Matilda :) )

Dobs, defo good call re: holding out with SO. What are your feelings on how he will react, btw? Is there a chance he won't be happy? Btw, you made me soooo crave McDonald's last night when I read your post. I've totes snuck (sneaked?) in a cheeseburger or two over my pregnancy. I think it's fine. Everything in moderation, right? (Except dessert, apparently).

Hmm can't remember what else I read last night (though obv. the McDonald's piece was v. important) but I did read everything and think of many things to respond with, which I've now totally forgotten.

Oh, Gigs - I did actually update my profile picture with my hair, and although it's showing on my actual profile page, it doesn't seem to be updating here. And yet I changed it days ago. Boo.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Uhhh gig.... Hello?!!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

The suspense lol


----------



## Aphy

Gigs is really playing hard to get it seems :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dying over here :haha:

And about to go out for dinner so gonna have to explain the whole thing to my friend so she knows why I am repeatedly refreshing my phone..


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right wtf I am being a bad teacher checking while my kids are testing


----------



## Jezika

LOL Dobs.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs tell ussss!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry for the waiting ladies!

So i went to the appointment and got stuck in major traffic causing me to be about 17 minutes late. The ultrasound tech was understanding, but i fit in an appointment before having to pick up des from school, and we used every last second of time.

So...we are team...

X?

Yup. X - question mark. Dang baby had its legs tightly together. It was so active and kicking like mad, but the tech was not able to get a clear shot. Like my dr, she was leaning girl but didn't feel comfortable calling it. So i'll go back tuesday for free to try again for a better potty shot. I'll also get a disc of pics from today that i didn't have time to wait for.

So sorry y'all, but looks like we'll remain in suspense for at least another few days! Grrrrrr!

Dobs, agreed that you're making a good call. After watching so much teen mom i'd hate to see you end up with any situation like (most of) theirs.

Jez, to change your pic you have to change your "avatar". I looke at your profile poc--holy moly, it looks so good! Love the side swept bangs. Do they get annoying though? Mine always fell in my face.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs! Say what!? I speed read through the last 2 pages just to find your post... Silly baby:kiss: she/he might be taking advice from our little one who never showed his pieces for hubby ;)
Awesome that the tech will rescan :)

Dobs, good call on not telling SO. I have seen relationships go extremely sour when parents stay together just because of a new pregnancy...

Can't remember what else...


----------



## gigglebox

PL i was thinking of you actually :haha: i'm going to be ticked off if that happens!

As the english say, cheeky little buggar!


----------



## Jezika

What a cheeky little bugger indeed! Arrrrghh! Glad you get a free scan next week, though, and we get to go through the suspense again (maybe change the name of the thread to "Gigglebox's thread of ULTIMATE GENDER-REVEAL SUSPENSE"?). I do hear that baby not cooperating is common, which is funny because I've had 7 ultrasounds and Matilda is ALWAYS active and showing off all her bits, the little exhibitionist. At my last u/s my tech was like, "Oh, no one told you to eat in the past half hour? Then we might have to reschedule because baby probably won't move enough to get the biophys profile," and I was like, "Dude, trust me, she's gonna move like cray." Of course I was smug.

On the plus side, you now have time to prepare a very detailed gender reveal thing for hubs. I LOVED the "just kidding" cake plate idea, though wondered how on earth you'd get that on a plate. 

Ohhh it's my avatar I need to change? Grrr. And the bangs re not at all annoying when short, though they do get annoying as they get longer. I never thought of that, actually. I won't be able to have them trimmed for ages, so hello sleep deprivation + bangs/fringe annoyance.

Oh, bangs vs fringe. Was that on my North American vs British vocab list?


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez loooove the new do. So stylish!

Gigs bummer legs were closed but how nice they will rescan for free. Are you going back to get the disc or just going to wait until Tuesday?


----------



## gigglebox

It was not on the list, but fringe makes so much more sense. Wth are bangs? Who decided that? I thought of another, you say "happy christmas" when we say "merry christmas". Also no one here says crimbo. And vacation vs. holiday. 

Yeah i'm irked that i still don't have an answer, but it was so nice getring to see baby for a 30 minute stretch instead of the quick couple minutes. It's helping me as i'm still having trouble actually "feeling" pregnant.

Dobs i'll just grab it tuesday.


----------



## Jezika

Those are good ones! Though I think I did always say Merry Christmas? Unless I've just gotten used to it now after 8 years. And year, bangs... wth is that? 

I'm sure you will feel even more connected once SHE starts making wilder movements that you can see and feel. So excited for you!

And thanks Dobs!


----------



## Cppeace

like the hair cut, bummer about the non confirmed sex of babe yet


----------



## shaescott

Gigs NOOOOOOOOOO aw well, Tuesday then. 

Dobs, if you break up with him, will you tell him you're pregnant right after your break up with him, or much later, or just not tell him? Technically, you're so early, if he saw you pregnant later you could claim it was a hookup right after you broke up and you just didn't have the heart to terminate because you're getting older and you wanna have kids before you're 30 cuz it's better fertility wise and the hookup doesn't know and doesn't need to, if you don't want him in the baby's life. Unless he would demand a DNA test, in which case you could break up and not tell him and just make sure he never sees you and don't post on social media if he would still follow you. 

TBH, while I would never want to break up with SO, if we were breaking up, I would rather be a single mom than have to deal with a divorce-like parenting arrangement. He said he would definitely want to know before breaking up cuz a baby would change things and I told him that's exactly why I wouldnt tell him. 

Luckily, things with my SO are good, so at least right now I don't have to worry about that. I wish you didn't have to either Dobs.

Edit: cute hair Jez!


----------



## DobbyForever

i would tell him and whatever he chooses to do with that info is up to him. It's not bothering me or stressing me out. We love and care about each other, but we might not be suited for each other based on what we want. If he wants to coparent, we'll coparent. If he wants out, he can have out (though my stepdad does family law and my mom has already said if we break up she fully expects me to go for child support). My guess is the way he is being right now he'lol want out. He might change his mind in a few years, but idk.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- you're such a strong woman. 

Gig- sorry baby was crossing her legs (see what I did there?) the good news is you get to see baby again Tuesday!! 

Jez- love the new hair! You look so different but still so beautiful!

I can't remember what else... Huge headache I want to nap but I really need to go to the store.


----------



## Cppeace

So I got a surprise today. Some thoughtless person dropped a little 5-6 week old pup on my front porch.. Poor little girl was terrified and freezing.


----------



## claireybell

Cheeky baby lol!! Still, least you get a re scan gigs :) 

Oooh Jez your hair looks fantabulous wit woo!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, whhaaaaaa??? Why would they drop it off to you? Are you a known animal lover in your community? And we def need pics of pup.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it's good that you respect his decision on that. You're very mature. I only worry that in a few years he'll want to be involved and it'll be hard to introduce him to baby, or that he'all want in at first and then want out when baby is a few years old :( I hope he can be mature and make a decision and stick to it.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I have 3 big dogs and everyone nearby knows I have a bunch of pets including a horse, but to just leave it out in the cold when they had no idea if anyone would go out that door for hours on end. I only heard it crying cause I was digging for something behind the couch. Our stone house is pretty sound proof. Poor little girl was freezing.

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/pup.jpg


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh my goodness, look at that wee face, how could they?!?

Gigs, boo! But hooray for another scan.

I've never heard anyone here say happy Christmas - always merry Christmas and happy New Year (even in Scotland where it's called Hogmanay, not New Year) Crimbo I think is more of an English thing, they don't say that up here either but I've heard it on the TV. Some people do say Xmas though (pronounced ex-mas - eeeeewww)


----------



## shaescott

M&S I hate when people say Xmas too! Ick! Happy Christmas makes me uncomfortable. It's Merry Christmas!!!

Cpp aw it's so adorable!!!! Who could leave that adorable fur baby out in the cold?!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I can't even stand it when people write it. When I first heard it said, I thought they were joking! It's like people saying 'lol' in real life instead of laughing. Yuck.


----------



## Cppeace

I dunno who could do such a thing but I have posted it on some of our local sites to see if anyone is missing her.
She took a couple hours to stop shaking. 
Is pretty calm now, doesn't like being left lone though.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Happy Christmas is strange! It has to be merry Christmas lol

Speaking of xmas here is our tree we put up yesterday  now time to get the baileys out, after feeling like I've been pregnant for ever, im definitely having a festive Christmas! .. like everyday, at 7am.. baileys in coffee is acceptable right? Lol

So I've got a question, I stopped bleeding atound 4 weeks pp, I'm now 6 & half weeks pp, but when we have sexy time, it really hurts and feels very lubricated, then when I go to the loo after I have like mucus stuff and blood (almost like loosing my plug again?) I have noticed since having Ella I seem to have a lot of yellowy tinged mucus, I've never had this before with any of my other children (I've never had stitches or anything just normal delivery) although with Ella I had retained placenta, I lost slot of blood (was 2 points away from blood transfusion, and 18 hours after she was born I lost a huge lump it was almost half the size of another baby, turned out it was half of my placenta, so wondering if that may have anything to do with why it hurts to have Dec (almost like in my tummy area) 

Could someone tell me how to do the spoiler posts and I'll attach a photo of the strange mucus / bloody discharge?? 

For now here's something a little easier on the eye, our xmas tree lol x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1650.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jez - loving the hair! And omg ur FIGURE! Damn girl! You have the most amazing legs, bump, bum ever!!! Good luck with labour, hope it happens soon for you x

Cop, I haven't said hello before now so hello! That's awful about poor pup, so glad you got to her in time and she's now cosy! 

Dobs - re: SO, sounds like you know what your doing and think it's great your holding out on telling him, every bfp I get I always say I'll wait to tell SO, i think the longest I achieved was around 6 hours before blurting it out! Woops lol, omg well done on the couponing as well! I love a bargain I'm an eBay girl  

Gigs- nooo!! I totally skipped lots of pages to get to your scan day! Boo for a dignified baby refusing to wave it's bits to the camera! I look forward to hamburger pictures on Tuesday! Lol do u have a 'feeling' towards a gender this time? 

PL- how's Mummahood treating you? X

Greeny- your bumps amazing for TWO coconuts! It amazes me how you can carry two whole babies! I thought I was dying towards the end with one! I love the nursery! Well done hubs on the changing unit! I wish our tiny UK houses had room for things like that! I always think amaericans do everything bigger and better! X

JLM- I'm so hoping this is ur cycle! Ur comment about 'even ur ticker gave up and froze on X amounts of cycles' tickled me lol, your amazing and I hope you get two babies for all your patience!

Afm- loving having 3 lovely children, I can't help but think how lucky I am! Ella is gorgeous, and her sisters are besotted with her! I was worried about my youngest 'daisy' not being the baby anymore, but she's really taken to Ella and I've realised how caring she is! Looking forward to xmas and seeing new babies on the thread! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1403.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## shaescott

Aw keeps she's gorgeous! And so are you! And so is your boob teehee (in a non-creepy way). 

To do a spoiler, go to advanced and click the icon of a smiley face with a black bar/rectangle over it. It'll insert a code that says spoiler and inside the spoiler code insert the picture. Then preview to make sure it worked before posting haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace that puppy is so cute! If I wasn't maxed out on pets and spending $250/month on dog food I would say put that pup on a plane my way. That's too bad someone just left it there like that :(. so glad you were home 

Keeps such a cute picture! And so lovely that your two girls love Ella so much and are being good big sisters. :). I, too, felt like a teenage boy because after awww I thought :haha: bewb 

Shae I doubt he would stay and leave. He'll be out from the get go, out then change his mind, or maybe he'll shock me by going back to the way he was with the twins. Who knows lol not holding my breath

Spoiler code is [*spoiler] write hidden text [/*spoiler] without the asterisks 

I type xmas to be quick but I say christmas. Always looking for a shortcut lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep- you And Ella are absolutely gorgeous! I'm so glad your other little ones have taken to her so well. 

Cpp- Soo cute! It makes me so sad when people do this. I can't believe how common this stuff is. 

Dobs- I think you're making the right choice. You don't want to be the mom who hid a child from someone and when your baby goes to find him and finds out you never told the dad. Coming from someone who's dad has been in and out of my life since I was 5 I'd much rather have someone come and go vs. a mom who hid me from the dad. Unless of course he was a terrible person and there was a lot more to the story. 


Moms!!! Questions- nipple cream- are some better than others or all pretty equal? Should I spend the money on fancy stuff or is the stuff from Walmart fine? Also, very surprising one Walmart didn't have any, target didn't have any, the second Walmart only had one kind.
That's when I thought I might want to get something nicer from a babies r us or similar.


----------



## wookie130

Keeps- What a beautiful picture! I'm glad you're enjoying motherhood with your 3 lovely girls.

M&S- What the heck is "Crims" or whatever you said? Yeah..."happy Christmas" is weird to me, and I don't care for X-mas, either. It just kind of cheapens the sentiment for some reason for me.

Gigs- Dammit!!!!! I was seriously hoping to hear you're having a girl! I'm hopping on team :pink: for you, and praying Tuesday reveals the tell-tale "three lines" that signify a girl in most ultrasounds. Hoping she's not bashful again the next time! 

Dobby- I'm going to jump on the bandwagon, and tell you that I too am glad you've chosen to hold off on telling SO about the pregnancy. I think you need to figure out your status as a couple (without the prospect of parenthood involved), before you even consider your status as a couple raising a child. In any case, it would not be right to stay together for the sake of the baby, if you two were destined for failure prior to him knowing about the pregnancy. That really never works, and it does not benefit the child to be raised in an environment where his/her parents aren't clicking as a couple. I know you know this. ;) I'd give it plenty more time to see where things are going...you're really early on in your pregnancy, and you've got several weeks before things start getting obvious (for lack of a better term), and you HAVE to say something to him. In the meantime, I'd lay low, and figure what's going on between you two.


----------



## Cppeace

lol I have ooodles of pets so I don't mind one more just upset me that they left her on cold cement out in 40's temps and she could have been out there hours :(


----------



## pacificlove

Cpp, that sucks about the pup. Sounds like someone is dumping pups :( sad to say it isn't a rare occurrence... Roosters, kittens, puppies..

Mrs G, I haven't needed nipple cremes. My mw advice was to use breast milk, it's like a miracle cure for everything. Express a little after a feed, rub around the nipple and let dry. Plus it helps when baby has q good latch, take all the advice they give you to achieve that.

Jez, I love your hair cut, it's adorable ;) any more cramps?

Keeps, your little girl is so cute!! Sorry I am no help on the bleed, can you check with your mw?
Momma hood is ok here, my hubby went back to work this week, so I am all alone doing farm chores a d baby care. Really wish hubby could at least come home in the evenings. No breaks for me. 
I think I over did it a bit today vacuuming the living room which gave me a backache and my bleed picked up a bit more again and more hurt by the incision. No winning...but someone has to do it all ;)

Gigs, we already have such similar lives, no wonder your bean is hiding her bits :haha: I'll send you the "show off" vibes for next week ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

PL :(. Noooo skip some chores nobody is judging. I'm a bad influence. I was always my mom's messy kid haha


----------



## gigglebox

I'm guilty of writing "xmas" but i don't think i've ever said it out loud....i didn't know people did that lol. I'll tell you though, there's a place near here, crossroads, and all the signs for it say "x-roads" and it drives me insane.

Cpp, how odd to drop off a pup, just like that. Did they leave her in a pile of blankets or a box or anything? How fortunate you heard her though! That would have been horrifying if she had frozen to death out there! I'm glad she's warmed up now. Do you think you'll keep her?

Lol PL, our parallel lives haha...hubs doesn't really care about my forum stuff, but i told him "the canadian duck farmer had her baby" and he says, "oh, good for her! Congrats." Lol -- i think you're the only one he ever remembers because of the ducks haha.

Keeps, you're another forum milf. You and baby are beautiful <3 your boob shot reminds me of when i had des, i took a selfie of my boobs and sent it to my work wife (best friend at work) with a caption that said "my mom tits are coming in nicely." :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

No blankets just shivering on our cement porch. Posted on local sites found out most likely one from a litter that folks were giving away. Prolly a quarter rottweiler and a quarter golden retriever, so should be smart. It's not quite 5 weeks old, the mom refused to feed them anymore so the owner was feeding them soften adult food. Sigh
She looks in good shape. Eating well, bright eyes, only a couple fleas. We'll keep her if my male dog will stop growling at her and adjust. 
Currently she is sleeping in her crate after screaming herself to exhaustion. I may not get much sleep lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg uk ladies so I just read an article, does your government seriously censor videos? More specifically, what justification did they use for female ejaculation being life threatening lol like the rest ok I get it but that one was like whaaaaaaat


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh my cousin's water broke and my other cousin follows every of her annoying updates with an about her statement and between the two of them I just can't. I want to tell one that shit is not about her and the other that maybe the reason her underweight baby is coming 4 weeks early may have been all that tri 1 firsthand smoke and tri 1-3 secondhand smoke daily.... r_r


----------



## Jezika

CP - poor little thing :( So does this owner want her back or did she admit to dumping her or what?

PL - no more cramping but mw today said Tilly is super low.

Dobs - what's this censoring thing about? And female ejaculation? So confused. Also so behind with UK shizzle. Also, yikes re: your cousins. I'd feel so sad and frustrated knowing people like that.

DH is watching a documentary on the Boston Marathon bombings and I can't do my work because it's distracting because it's soooo sad. DH is actually running the marathon next year and I'm supposed to be taking Tilly to watch him. This is making me feel a bit nervous.


----------



## Cppeace

The litter owner said she gave her away yesterday. The person she gave her too prolly couldn'nt handle the crying. She's too little. She is having abandoment issues so crying a ton. It's why it's best to wait till atleast 7 or 8 weeks to rehome. She Offered to take her back if I didn't want her, but I will either keep her or find her a hood home


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Jez I was trying to avoid typing porn haha but in porn

Don't be nervous. I know it's sad and scary, but DH will be safe and have fun. I have lots of friends who are out running marathons all the time, including the BM.

Peace that is such a shame. And agreed about the age. I bought (grieving my first pregnancy and my adopted dog it me in the face) my shelter at 10w and adopted the second at 12w. That's so nice of you to go ahead and take care of her. How are your other pets reacting? Does she cry with you with all the animals around?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- poor little thing. Glad you're not giving him (or her?) back. The original owner would just give them away again. And it doesn't sound like she was doing a good job to start.. Feeding gem wet food? Ugh poor things. 

Dobs- where do you learn these things?! Lol 

Also my doggy (the older one) was a mc broken heart filled. DH got him so technically his broken heart filler but he really made us whole again. I'm not sure we would be the same without him actually.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, now I feel special ;) tell your hubby thanks :haha:

Cpp, I agree, 5 weeks is way too young to be away from mom. Not just from a feeding stand point, but the socialization they miss out on. Any chance you can find someone who has a litter with similar age in your area? 

As for us, it appears our little cat is just in love with our baby. The cat turns herself into my purring nursing pillow a few times a day. Doing a 1am feed right now and the cat has joined us. Half way across my lap, half way into Ls sleeping spot and back to back with L. She purrs louder the more baby touches her during a feed, so cute


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, is there anything cuter than a baby bonding with animals? I think not.

Aww cppm poor pup. Not only is it not right to give them away so young, it's illegal if they're younger than 8 weeks. If you're in contact with her you may want to tell the initial owner that. Also to spay her freakin' dog. Hope the pup starts getting along with your established dogs, but you may be looking at some future separation anxiety issues.

Where's J? I know she'd have opinions on this!

Dobs, don't take your US internet freedoms for granted. We're one of the only countries where it isn't censored. i'd have more to say on that but i'd have to google research first and it's 5am and that ain't happening. 

Going to target tomorrow! Yay! My closest one is 45 minutes away so it's a treat when i can get out there.


----------



## gigglebox

Hey! A large order of mcD's fries! I just had those on Sunday!


----------



## Fern81

Mine's a jurassic park-o-saur today :) and feels like one judging by the kicks for sure! 

Green I can't stop thinking about that holiday pie. We don't have it here :( I might have to try and bake one myself lol. Your nursery looks gawjus... mine is still a total mess after home renovations. I can't wait to finish it up, it's actually stressing me out.

Cpp- my heart is BROKEN after reading your puppy story! Does she calm down if you hold her? 

PL - geez you are a superwoman. I've become a bit lax with the household duties :blush:. My cats are also a bit crazy & attached to my bump lol, one has started kneeding and drooling on my bump hahaha! (Like they usually do to blankets). My son will definitely grow up surrounded by them :). And I firmly believe the more exposure to animals and to the garden, the better for their immune system and overall health.

Dobby- hasn't your SO noticed that you haven't started AF? I'm so glad that your mom came around so quickly.


----------



## M&S+Bump

CPP poor puppy. There's a lot of people in this world who shouldn't be allowed animals. 

I have never heard of the UK govt censoring porn or anything else, except during the war. I find it hard to believe, considering what is allowed to be shown (also the fact that Deadpool was a 15 rating and the ONLY thing it didn't have was full frontal male nudity - full front female, full sex, drug use, decapitation, graphic violence of every kind, male nudity from the back - rated 15. Ok....) but then nothing would really surprise me anymore...

Keeps, I know I defo had all sorts of interesting discharge even after bleeding stopped. I bled for the full six weeks after v-births (section a lot less, I assume they hoovered it out while they were in there lol) and sex was definitely tender for a few weeks.

Nipple creams - I don't think there's much difference between cheap and fancy stuff. I never really used it much. Like PL said, breastmilk is the medicine for everything. 

Wooks, Crimbo is a word English people use sometimes for Christmas. It's awful. I am opposed to any sort of mangling of words like that - celebrity names being shortened or mashed together for couples, 'Brexit' 'IndyRef' etc, all these hashtag catchwords that are so trendy now. I write text messages with correct grammar and punctuation :haha:


----------



## shaescott

M&S I never knew that Brexit was the shortened version!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Brexit is a made up word for the British Exit (see what they did there) from the EU. It's two words mashed together to form a new one that's catchier. Yuck. 

I take being called a grammar nazi as a compliment of the highest order :haha:


----------



## Twag

CPP poor puppy I just do not understand how anyone could do that to an animal or person tbh :(

Dobs - I also know nothing of anything being censored over here :wacko: :shrug:

boob milk = wonder juice :haha:


----------



## Twag

Oh and I hate the words Crimbo and Xmas :grr: it is Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and not Happy Holidays :nope:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol m&s! I am similar, and it actually took me YEARS to start using the word "ap" instead of "application" in regards to additives for the smart phone experience. I definitely slack on here though with my grammar, addmittedly :blush: mostly because it's an ipad and i can't type like i do on the keyboard. but I am a stickler on facebook updates/messages, emails, and texts. Oohhh what reeaally "boils my potatoes", as hubs would say, is when i send a text and realize i've accidentally sent an error, like the wrong form of "there" or something, and i am compelled to correct it in a follow up text...which bums me out because we don't have unlimited texts haha

Forgot to comment on post baby vaginal mystery goo. I also had, for weeks after, what looked like bits of plug still coming out. I bled a fair bit and remember thinking, "couldn't they have cleaned that thing out while they were in there?" :haha: oh i am soooo not looking froward to the postpartum bleeding. It's such a pain, especially on top of healing, feeding, peeing, and sleep deprivation. But squishy baby cuddles certainly help soften the blow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl adorable!!!

Lol re:porn it popped up on my iflscience newsfeed. Basically y'all can't make BDSM porn because it is violent and potentially dangerous physically and socially. But the ban includes women's ejaculation which seems odd. The rest of the list I understand 

Gigs have fun at Target!

As for Brexit we Californians think between brexit and global warming and our new president elect that 2016 is the new 2012/y2k and the world is ending gahaha all my friends are flipping the eff out

Fern I literally haven't seen him except for lunch and breakfast on two occasions since pretty much we had sex. He is too wrapped up in his own shit to even notice me. Also awww little dinosaur! Can't believe we'll be on labor watch for you soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Random...but does anyone knew where I can get affordable gold jewelry? I know I'll have to get 10k...I'm looking for a ring for my mom for crimbo :haha: I wanted to add a mocha diamond chip to it (something small, she doesn't like flashy) and engrave it. I can't add gems if it's gold filled or plated, so has to be solid. 

Thoughts? The best I found is about $70 but adding a gem and engraving is going to bump me well over $100 and that's a bit steep for me right now...


----------



## DobbyForever

So they gave my cousin an epi and pitocin. Doc says she'll likely have the baby in about 5-6 hours. She's still at 1cm now but having some contractions and she doesn't have any more water coming out. Is it bad that I hope age gives birth while I am at work so I don't have to fake nice/drive over there?


----------



## M&S+Bump

$100 for an engraved solid gold ring sounds like a bargain to me :haha: gold prices are ridiculous and have been for a few years.

Dobs, I'm pretty much expecting World War III to kick off as a result of all this - just waiting for the trigger for them all to start pressing their big red buttons.

'Brexit' is economic suicide, mostly voted for by old people harking back to the days of the Empire and young, stupid, brain-washed nationalists who can't tell the difference between illegal immigration, refugees and perfectly legal inter-EU migration. The kick in the teeth for me about it was that as an EU migrant myself, I wasn't allowed to vote even though I'm 15+ years domiciled, because I don't have British citizenship. But British ex-pats living in France and Spain were allowed to.

Boils my potatoes, grinds my gears, rips my knitting :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Mas if it gets your goat you can borrow one of pl's ;). I'm sorry that is frustrating

But South Park is so right haha the member berries are taking over the world 

Gigs that also sounds like a steak to me but I don't shop for jewelry lolol


----------



## shaescott

M&S I heard that young people didn't know anything about it so they just voted for the exit and then realized right after they f'd up.


----------



## DobbyForever

I do trust that there are uneducated voters (not like unintelligent or haven't gone to school but people voting on things they don't fully understand), but I don't know how much I trust what anybody says anymore. I have tons of people in my life who, to your face, were Clinton Clinton Clinton but then would slip up one day and let on they voted for Trump and had their reasons. But when there is a clearly "right" choice (ironically usually a more left and liberal choice lol) people start to hide why they do what they do. Our election is totally indicative of that. Almost every poll showed that Clinton would win hand down, and then boom not so much. People don't say what they really feel. Especially since voting is anonymous. You say anything you want, but the votes don't lie. Unless they were hacked by Russia :rofl: too soon? No I don't think so. I'm sorry. I just find it really hilarious how much the Bay Area is flipping out.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pretty much, Shae. The media put a lot of emphasis on immigration, and people really have a gripe about Polish and other Eastern European people coming here 'to steal our jobs and our benefits' - and more recently there's been all the stuff about Syria and the refugees. They don't see it as ironic in the slightest that Brits have invaded great chunks of Spain to go live there because the weather is better. There was a huge deal made about Turkey trying to join the EU and how many of them will flood over here it they do - they neglected to mention that Turkey has been trying to join pretty much since the EU was set up, and fulfills almost none of the criteria a member state has to live up to before being allowed to join. And the Syrians are refugees - they'll be allowed to come just the same, in or out of the EU.

It seems like most people don't even know what the EU IS - it's constantly being referred to as us 'leaving Europe'. People are idiots.

Anyway - the longer it goes without them actually officially putting in notice to leave, the less likely it's looking that it will actually happen. The government has contested the prime minister's opinion that she could trigger the split without it being voted through parliament. High court ruled that she can't. The members of parliament already said they'll block it.


----------



## gigglebox

Not to change the subject...

Do you guys have lindt chocolate stores near you? They have this seasonal mint chocolate cookie truffle that is soooooooooooo good. I strongly encourage everyone to go try it if you can.

Also, I am again watching chopped. They have a pizza theme for this episode. *drool*

And last in my food report: tomorrow is hubby's company dinner. It's at a fancy, 5 star restaurant. Can't wait for free delicious kid-free dinner!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh and Dobs, don't tell my friend T about that BDSM ban :rofl: she seems to make quite a decent living out of it.

Oooooh mint cookie truffle. I don't think we have a specific Lindt store &#128557; and I haven't seen that anywhere. Lindt is my favourite.

Mmmm... food... I haven't eaten for three hours and my stomach is not happy about it, but DH is out at the supermarket and supposed to be making dinner tonight so I can't eat til he comes home...


----------



## DobbyForever

MS lol good for her! Sometimes I wish I got paid for the depraived things I do in the sack haha ;). And what do you mean I thought Britain literally disconnect itself from Ireland and floated out to the Atlantic Ocean ;)

Gigs we sadly do not and I sadly don't enjoy chocolate but in small amounts on occasion. Typically PMS haha

I ate but I drooled a little at pizza haha I had two Kodiak pancakes with syrup (I figured now that I'm pregnant I can have a dollop of syrup) but I am soooo hunnnnggggrrry


----------



## gigglebox

What is a kodiak pancake? I actually knew you had none near you because of my brother. I'm actually sending him a mixed box of flavors i know he can't get in the grocery store. 

Yup I think today is an early lunch day.


----------



## pacificlove

Question for the moms... I got woken up by a kicking baby last night, as I woke up I realized L had rolled onto his belly.. I thought they aren't supposed to do that until 4+ months. Should I be concerned? Can I still sleep while he sleeps?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo tricky question PL wish I had an answer I mean when would you sleep though lol you have to sleep at some point

Gigs I am with you. My kids are pissing me the fuck off today thank god I have science prep after lunch 

And we have a baby and I feel bad because I have zero attachment... maybe I'' just so attached to mine I don't care lol idk I feel like a b*


----------



## gigglebox

Whatever, don't feel bad. I'm sure it's because of the circumstances. So how tiny was the baby? Was it NICU bound or is it doing ok?

PL, my personal opinion is to sleep when he sleeps, just check on him before you pass out and as soon as you're up. Are you swaddling him? Swaddling his arms (or just one) may stop him from rolling.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello all- 
Quick selfish update. I've been at the doctors for the last 3 1/2 hours with pre-natal appointment, non- stress test, and ultrasound. Babies are huge! A is 4 pounds 4 ounces and B is right at 4 pounds. They're doing great. B flipped head down, unfortunately it means nothing unless A turns. If A doesn't turn it'll still be a c-section. But now my doc is mentioning a possible c-section at 37 weeks meaning only 5 weeks left!!! DH said he thinks they'll come before then and she didn't disagree. So I'm assuming we're all thinking they'll be 2016 babies, which means only 4 weeks!! Holy cow.


----------



## Cppeace

aww well hope they stay in as long as possible.. Don't let drs bully you into jump starting labor or c section... Only if the babies look in trouble.. Babies generally come when ready, drs often rush patients and push c sections for their personal reasons or hospital profit. It's a sickening practice... you should watch the business of being born.


----------



## mrs.green2015

This one is for you Dobs and Tex. I think there's one more teacher out there too?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes lol so true Green

Glad one baby flipped so hopefully A does too. Have you decided who is whom?

Gigs a kodiak cake is a whole grain pancake brand it's so yum I usually don't eat it with syrup


----------



## DobbyForever

Supposedly my twin bros were born 35 weeks but my mom is high risk. if she goes to term her uterus will burst and she will die almost instantly O.O


----------



## TexasRider

Yes green! Love this!!! They need to add no bath products. I get enough bath and body stuff to last 2 years every single year... It's sweet though cause most of kids don't buy anything so it's nice to get stuff from a few.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I caved and went to the doctor cuz curiously about my O dates got the better of me. She could only see a yolk sac and asked me to come back on the 12th. :cry: I feel so dumb because of course now I'm flipping out. If I'm 5w5d I have never not seen a pole at that point. If I'm 5w3d then that's two more days later and I'm already pushing it with mat leave and makes my EDD my dad's death anniversary and now I can't stop crying like an idiot
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8604.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Michellebelle

About to go and read and catch up. 

Selfish post though. I've been feeling so down. I'm pretty sure I'm out, and after 2.5 years of trying, and not being able to get pregnant at all for the last year, I'm just feeling so sad about it all. DH and I want to be parents so badly, and I'm just not sure it's ever gonna happen for us. We're taking a break from the fertility stuff for a bit, because it's just so expensive, insurance covers nothing, and we've just run out of money for it. So just feeling really helpless, and I know it's just gonna make the holidays hard when I have to see pregnant cousins.


----------



## TexasRider

Michelle I feel ya. We've only been trying 18 months but it still sucks. Plus my sis in law is pregnant and she's gonna have 2 under 2 come July. So she has conceived twice in the time I've been trying... It sucks balls.

Dobs- I'm sorry you're upset. I never had early scans with my first- they only do 8 week appointment here. I guess by then the miscarriage rate is super low.

So I'm not really sure what you're supposed to be able to see at 5w 5d 

Anyway I hope maybe it's a late implant and when you go back you will see something more


----------



## Cppeace

Michellebelle, I know how you feel. My guy is who wanted kids. He talked me into ttc. I put myself whole heartedly in it for 19 months. In that 19 month I did everything natural I could to boost our chances...In that 19 months had one long limbo that ended with a very very late bfp and a very late miscarriage 10 days later...
Only women who have struggles ttc know how rotten you feel watching things like Clear blue pregnancy commercials or seeing yet another friend, co worker or family member get pregnant who wasn't trying and is whining about it.

It is a rough road which I could no longer force myself to go down so two months ago I stopped charting for the most part and went NTNP and now I am in another limbo and I hate it... Makes me wish I'd never gotten my hopes for kids at all.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, don't feel bad about feeling no attachment to someone elses baby.
As for due date: only very few babies are born on their actual due date. I however also see this as an old spirite leaving for another in a very positive way. :) 

Michelle: big cyber hugs :hugs: sorry about that... Hope you get to enjoy the holidays with extra eggnog and rum balls.

Gigs, no we don't swaddle, L likes to have his arms free, even the tiniest cover and he waves them free ;)

Green, yay for one twin turning, what are the chances the other will turn too? It must be getting tight quarters for them. Fingers are crossed they stay put until 37 weeks. No premies!


I am having a brain fart, can't remember anything else I read.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I called my mom and she told me to think of it as two more days to not tell my boss and that I will likely have it in writing that I am recommended for another year before I tell her lol

And then I ordered panera takeout so I could have a panera pity party


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle, I am so sorry. I hope you truly mean break and that in the meanwhile you ntnp. I so wish you get your rainbow baby. And I understand how shitty it feels. Even now, I had a coworker ask me about kids and I said no and she said oh still working on it, eh? And I know she doesn't know my history but it still sucks or what I went through before this. I'm praying for your rainbow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- huge hugs. It must be super stressful BUT we all know how these early days even a day or two can make a huge huge difference. Don't give up hope. This baby is sticking. 

Michelle- I'm so sorry Hun. The infertility route is no fun. We had one hell of a time and ours was such an easy fix I can't even imagine. Do what's best for you and your SO. I wish insurance was more understanding about the cost. It's just not fair. 

Pl- chances are ver very slim at this point for them turning. It's basically like a single baby turning at approx 42ish weeks. lol 

I'm hoping they come on their own right before the end of the year but I just don't think they'll last that long. As we speak (or type?) I'm having contractions! Luckily I usually can make them stop lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Green just curious how do you make contractions stop? I didn't know that was a thing.

I know and I keep telling myself that because I tell women on these broads that all the time. I'm just nervous. Between the 2-3 versus 3+ and overall lack of symptoms other than bloat, I'm just a nervous nelly. Especially since, in general terms, a heartbeat should be seen with hcg of 10,000 and if I was doubling properly I should be well over 12,000. So why no pole? And she was really getting up into my guts trying to find it.

But clam chowder in a bread bowl heals all my broken hearts


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I didn't have any symptoms until 6 or 8 weeks. This bean will stick for you!

Green, are they Braxton Hicks contractions? I keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Jez, how is it going Momma? Matilda hasn't listened to the eviction notice yet? ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- who knows! I assume so but they saw a contraction on my non-stress test today so idk? Lol 

Dobs- I get them because I overdo it. Unless I'm lazy all day or most of the day I'll get them. But because today I was up early cleaning then at the doctors all day and still running around it happens. Usually laying down and drinking a lot of water makes them stop.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ohhhh interesting that they verified it as a legit contraction. That is crazy to think you could be just 4 weeks out!

I feel still shitty. My body is screaming at me to go lay down and sleep and it freaks me out. I know I shouldn't be scared and I felt really good about this bean from even before the bfp, but suddenly I feel off and I'm so scared. I have had early scans with just yolk sacs, but this time I actually cried at my scan and the gyn was like stop freaking out.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, I'm sure it's all fine. Things can change so much. Don't worry, and on your next scan I bet you'll see a lot more, and hopefully a strong heartbeat!

Thanks for all the internet hugs, everyone. I pretty much never give up hope that it will happen, our journey just may be a long one.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh one weird thing... if you look at my chart from the last few days, it kinda looks like the heartbeat graph.


----------



## DobbyForever

Now that you said that I totally see it


----------



## mrs.green2015

I saw that! It's pretty cool looking.


----------



## wookie130

DobbyForever said:


> Supposedly my twin bros were born 35 weeks but my mom is high risk. if she goes to term her uterus will burst and she will die almost instantly O.O

That is my issue, exactly...a weakened, thin uterus with uterine "windows." I'm actually not allowed to go into labor on my own, because it is the contractions that cause uterine rupture. Ahhhh! Scary shit.

And I am going to add to NOT worry about the high possibility of a c-section with your twin boys, Green. A lot of people will try to "educate" you on the risks and dangers, and the reality of it is, is this will probably be your safest option in light of twin A staying breech. It really will be a piece of cake (the surgery itself)...the healing and recovery is the trickier part, for sure. Nothin' wrong with birthin' the babies through the sunroof. :thumbup: C-sections are generally safe, and are a perfectly acceptable birth choice, even if it's not your first preference. :winkwink:

Is it bad that I hope they're born in 2016? I know it's better to let them cook in there a while longer...but it's just too exciting!!!


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, I don't think it's unusual at all to not see a fetal pole at 5w5d...you're very, very early. In fact, the heart doesn't even start to beat until around 6 weeks to slightly over 6 weeks... My reassurance scans were never scheduled before 7 weeks. Try to relax, and tell yourself that so far, you're not bleeding, or having any indication that things are wrong. It is so normal to worry, though, I do know how it is... :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, wookie is so right. Csections seem to take no time at all. We were told 15 minutes prep, 8 minutes to cut it out, and 45 to get stitched up. The whole thing felt like it took 10 minutes, it's probably scarier for our husbands.
I can't compare it to a natural delivery, but if you follow doctors orders, recovery shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks for all the kind words ladies but I'm really not worried about c-section. With two it's more complicated than just getting them out. Past a certain point it becomes very unsafe for all 3 of us and I'd rather have them taken out early than all 3 of us loose our lives. And I've never had a preference on vaginal vs c-section because I know my doc is amazing and will make sure we do whatever is best.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez has been very quiet today...... :-k

Cpp & mich, i'm sorry you are goong through this. And it never gets easier. I hope it happens so for you both!

Green do you have your hospital bag packed?


----------



## DobbyForever

So I asked my gyn about it because I was like do I need to be worried about this. In the 1970s and 80s, a lot of women had uterine ruptures when doing vbac. They didn't have the technology to understand why it was happening or csections weren't typically done correctly, so the only association gyns made was most women were vbac. My mom's first child stopped breathing/hb stopped mid delivery so she had a super frantic emergency c-section that was honestly botched. They were focused on getting him out not so much doing a good job. Unfortunately he died within 24hours. So when they sewed her up they were basically like sorry no more vagina births for you. They later discovered vbac was totally safe if the c section was done correctly.

My beta came back (assuming the nurse read it correctly) 15,901 so I am happy with that number. Still anxious but feeling better uuuuugh a lifetime of worry does it ever get easier to not worry?


----------



## Jezika

Gosh Dobs, your poor mum. That kind of story scares me. Did they find out why the baby had sroooed breathing? And as you know, try not to worry about not seeing a fetal pole. It's just that annoying time window where it's truly not surprising not to see one. I did a quick google search and found a thread on which most women had this experience of no fetal pope at 5.5-6 weeks, freaking out, and then perfect scan next time around. Did you have a transvaginal scan? Great hcg numbers btw :)

Absolutely nothing going on here, just a very active baby and a very droopy belly. Sometimes she makes these shaking movements or clicks that freak me out a little, but apparently they're normal. It's late now and I've got to study tomorrow for an ethics oral exam for Tuesday, and also have a small wedding to go to in the evening.


----------



## Fern81

Dobby did you ever ask about asprin to help implantation & placental formation? My dr also only does scans after 7 weeks, for the same reasons everyone else stated.


----------



## Fern81

Keeping all my fx that your bean continues to stick :) xx


----------



## Fern81

Sorry about the triple post, I keep pressing send because I have mush brain!

Michelle, tex, cpp.... I also understand what you are going through. Just sending you all massive cyber hugs.

Green- my sister had a cs with her twins and it was the best choice. Like you say- whatever gets them out safely. 

Just for interest sake: In RSA (in the private sector specifically), apparently most women choose elective csections because they do not want to give birth vaginally. Most medical insurance funds pay for it too. Seems like many drs like for their patients to have cs because they can fit the operations into a schedule. So many people have been surprised to hear that I'm choosing to try vb with an epidural. Luckily my OB doesn't try to force cs on her patients, she gives the choice of vb, medicated or unmedicated, (there is also a wide range of pain relief meds available including gas&air, pethidine& aterax, epidural) or cs. She only advises a necessary cs if it is, indeed, medically necessary. I must admit to being surprised at how many USA ladies on these threads feel strongly about attempting unmedicated births. I don't know ANYONE irl who has done it! Probably a cultural thing... but each to her own.


----------



## gigglebox

I fell asleep again while trying to post. :dohh:

Dobs, wasn't it keeps who thought she was having an ectopic because they saw nothing in her uterus within the 5 week area? And me who had ms. Incompetent who saw nothing at 7 weeks? Don't panic! Stress is bad for baby! Plus your numbers are amazeballs.

Haha fern, yup there are a lot of people here who want to try it au natural. I actually know a couple ladies who have done it. The most recent one had an unmedicated home birth, but she's built for baby making. Baby 1 came at exactly 38 weeks and her labor was about 3.5 hours from start to finish. Baby 2 came at 38+1 and labor was about 2 hours. Crazy, right?! I've never met any mom like that. And she is thiiiiin. You expect super birthers to be plump with huge hips. Nope.


----------



## Twag

I had both of my babies unmedicated, vag births and gave birth to two 8lb babies 
Baby #1 7 hours total
Baby #2 recorded labour as 1hr 27m
I am a UK size 8/10 

I have been told bigger babies are easier to birth :shrug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Defo a cultural thing Fern - in the UK, birth is much less medicalised and getting more and more towards natural as time goes on. Everyone is midwife led unless there are complications or the pregnancy is considered high risk, and even mums under the care of a doctor would usually give birth without that doctor present. A low risk mother will go the entire process never seeing an OB.

Epidurals are fairly common I think, but by no means the norm. They're not always guaranteed even if you want one - some people have contraindications (like I did first time) which mean it isn't safe, and if the hospital is busy and there's a lot of surgeries, there may not be an anaestheologist available to administer one - so I think we're just taught to start at the bottom and work up the pain med scale if necessary, rather than going in automatically expecting to get/need an epi.

I've had one unmedicated birth, one with pethidine and one c-section - they were all different and each had pros and cons. I think had Ella been an unmedicated, that would have been the easiest recovery by far. As it was, I was stoned out my tree when she was born and so was she :haha: as they gave me it far too close to delivery (tbf I was 6cm so they didn't expect I'd deliver within the hour)

I only know a few people who had epidurals, usually with inductions. I think in my circle there's been as many home births as hospital/induction/epidural ones :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern that is so interesting. Makes sense that social norms of birth vary from culture to culture. 

Jez we're two days from due date though so Matilda better get ready hehe

Twag that is so interesting I would have assumed bigger is harder

As for my mom, she kind of had a shit storm of births. She was a young, uneducated, immigrant woman in a very racist part of SoCal. So they definitely did not ever treat her right with her first three births, but she didn't know until she moved to Richie rich land and they told her. We don't talk about her first son at all. Just that he was born and died and she never got an answer why and before anybody can even breath she says she's done talking about it and gets teary eyed.

As for baby aspirin asked my usual gyn and she said I don't need to take it as I don't have a history of implant issues, and I don't take any meds (even like cold/flu stuff) unless I have to.

As for the scan it was trans vag. She did ask if I wanted to take prometrium but I declined. I'm feeling better now and I'm just going to go with I'm two days behind than I hoped. Although getting a 1-2 at 8dpo seems iffy. I slept 12 hours and am much more zen about it now. Idk whatever. No bleeding and no cramping so just gonna stop freaking out


----------



## TexasRider

Fern- I have no desire to attempt an unmedicated birth haha. In fact I don't even want to consider a vbac. 
I am perfectly fine with a scheduled c-section. Of course I have to actually get pregnant.

Pretty sure I Od yesterday due to temp rise today. I couldnt muster the energy to BD so O-2 and O-1 is just gonna have to be our best chance lol. 

Great beta Dobs- I'm sure you just need a few more days and you will see something on your ultrasound.


----------



## DobbyForever

O-2 and o-1 is still excellent timing! Fxed!

Doc said I have to wait until the 12th because if I come in and there's a pole but no hb then I have to come back again. So better I wait the extra weekend and spare myself and bean a scan. I decided to look on the bright side that 7wish is still good for placenta spotting and it wouldn't replace my 9w prenatal and it will look more gummy than pole i think. Gonna shower then head to the mall. Gymboree has an extra 60% off clearance and I think their stuff is so cute but grossly overpriced


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- You're so right about Gymboree...cute, but far too much $$$. 

From what I'm reading, it's really the norm to JUST see a sac with no fetal pole at 5w5d, even with a trans-vag ultrasound. Even at 7 weeks, it's not uncommon for the ultrasound tech to have to do some maneuvering to get a good view of things. 

I'm really praying for you that this bean is sticky, and viable. I know all about the worry, and the anxiety, etc. You've had some losses. The fear you're experiencing is real, and I won't minimize it by telling you to not worry, or that all will be fine, because you know as well as I do, that sometimes there isn't always a happy outcome. But, so far, the good news, is that you don't really have any symptoms of anything really being wrong, so, that right there is encouraging!


----------



## JLM73

Hi all- sorry my AWOL time- trying to sort finances with hubs which is a nightmare, and spent last week with mom helping her with tediousBS:roll:
Also lending agency basically said NO on a loan, and the other said he needs a coSign or to outright sell his place first.

Which I am ALL for, but we HAVE to move back with mom once it does sell. Should be quick to find something but UGH!
And last time she cosigned a house with ex ass- she was like the effin mafia every moonth...

Two days off Clomid, and gonna take my 1st opk today, as I am cd9.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie I adore you. I decided not to go to Gymboree because I'm lazy and I don't want to move hahah. I'm waiting for my mom to wake up (probably be at least another hour) to tell me what the plan is today.

And thank you for looking into 5w5d scans. My logical brain knows results are so widely varied, and the gyn did say the fact that there is a yolk sac is a very good sign. I actually really liked her. Not enough to switch my care back to this area, namely because I do not want to give birth in this hospital despite being 5m from my house. Especially since I may ask my mom if I can move in with her for a few weeks since I have two stories and she is a single story. And, you know, the idea of being doted on by my brothers and my mom sounds absolutely lovely hahahahahah

Oh btw met with boss lady the other day to go over my formal observation and I killed it. I just have an informal one left and then we meet before March 1st to talk about whether or not she is recommending me for rehire.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jjjjjjjj *tackles* we missed you! Sorry about the $ stuff. Never fun. Are you leaning towards selling or co signing with mom again? Sounds like she was a b the last time. I'm gun shy because evidently my mom and dad had to have my grandmother cosign on our first house, and then when my dad died my grandmother went on a bitch fit and threatened to take my mom to court to get the house to herself. My mom was like wtf b* my husband just died and I have two young kids and you didn't put a single cent into this house. So rather than deal with it, she just signed it over to my grandmother and bought a new house with the insurance money. And hen, of course, my grandmother let the house go into foreclosure. My grandmother has a different story, but I'm siding with my mom on this one. So my unsolicited vote is to live with mom and take that short term bs over long term cosigning bs.

Gl with the opking! Really hoping the clomid did the trick!


----------



## Jezika

Eek, housing and fam stuff can be pretty stressful. Hope it all works out, J, and also looking forward to hearing how the Clomid goes!

Dobs - I'd totes move in with my mum and brothers too (okay, I mean YOUR mum and brothers). Hello pamperfest! And any decrease in stairclimbing in third tri would be a win for me.

Wook - I just wanted to say you always have such lovely, great advice. You'd make a great therapist (and I'm sure you make a wonderful friend) :) And generally everyone on here is so lovely.


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies :flower:
Hope everyone is well:
Dobs I wish I could say don't worry but I know that's impossible, so just try not to stress. Hope your next scan is better and you get an awesome gummy bear pic:)

J sorry for financial stuff, went thru that this summer/fall. Just now getting back on our feet. I don't remember if you said but Is there a reason you don't just move in with hubby or vice versa? 

Jez love the hair!


----------



## JLM73

Quick Opk post - Should be + tomoro or the next day ( cd10/11) so I am hoping O isn't till cd12 or 13 like usual.
Should BD tonight but hubs is being flighty and forgetful- like Oh yea...I turned off the water heater the other day :saywhat:
You wait till I am MID cooking Jambalaya, annnnd really want a shower yo mention this AFTER I bring it up cuz ya can't wash greasy dishes with cold water....:trouble:


----------



## StillPraying

J why did he turn the hot water off? Fx o will be good timing for you.


----------



## JLM73

He turned the water off cuz the thermostat on the tank is old, and wearing out---TWO days later he forgot to turn it BACK on so the huge tank could warm again :growlmad:
He likes everything COLD - the house, his showers, the weather...
And apparently he likes my cold shoulder as well- cuz I have been up 2 days and am in no mood:trouble:

I go back to mom's tonight, but I have news for him- I will NOT spend more than 30 mins waiting for him to finish after being up 2 full days and nights.
I may just shorten my trouble altogether and hand him the damn cup lol.
He's one of those ppl that gets annoyed with someone, then is all happy huggy an hour later....I am NOT!

Gonna try to recall some more things

*Jez* LOVE your hair= perfrct for you!! So chic!

*Dobs* I agree your beta was AMAZING, and glad you get to go back for another scan- I never was "told" about nor scheduled for scans prior to 7+wks:shrug:
Except the surrotwins- but that was a whole nother deal.

*PL* gkad the cat has taken spot as 2nd Mommy! too cute!
And DS rolled over ALOT. Very strong tho tiny kiddo! I have vid of him straining to hold his head up that first WEEK! Albeit he looked like a bobble head doll :haha:
He def rolled before 4 months- I always coslept, and never had an issue ( have the in the bed thingy) AND much easier mid noght change and pop em on a boob!
I think DS flipped early cuz he HATED being on his back!, he would at least roll to his side, so I gave in!

*Peace* Grrr what a thoughtless arse to leave the pup like that!!
I like using the phrase Stupid Human Tricks....:growlmad:

I personally have no issues with ppl shortening say Christmas to Xmas or Crimbo as I am spiritual, not religious- so it isn't disrespectful IMO, but I am sure to spell it fully when speaking/writing ppl I know who are:shrug:
The English language went to pot after chatrooms and texting- let's face it. 
No kids here have been required to learn cursive in years, and my surro twins had Ipads as a school supply to start Kindergtn:saywhat:
I get it...but I think we need to slow our roll on kids and access to ALL the techy stuff!

*MrsG* YAY for Twin A getting head down. My doc was fine delivering 1 up 1 down so long as Twin A was vertex and first , she said there would be plenty of room to reach up in there and pull B around :shock:....owww...
But I also had freternal - so 2 in 1 sac is more dangerous, but you are good there too:thumbup:
Did your Doc say what they would do if Twin B manages to nudge that head BELOW twin A?? Technically taking the lead?
Here in L&D Twin A only applied to who is lower, if they changed, they got reassigned a letter:rofl: is that a demotion??

*Gigs* Sorry Baby GURRRRL was uncooperative! She's being a LADY lol.
Congrats on the class and Restaurant owner hook up.

*Michelle * Are you testing at home?? Testing out trigger??
Or waiting on the Doc?
I feel your pain surely at 2.5 years TTC:( This is cycle 30 in a row for me and even with Clomid on board I just feel so blah, and tired, and exhausted...
I woulda been excited to jump hubs tonight...not feelin it.

My chart is shit due to not sleeping the last cpl days...and this mornings is bogus at best given I NEVER slept last night- but needed something.
I do see that clomid made my BBT higher in general, but meh...


----------



## JLM73

OK:blush: totally gonna owe hubs an apology if this cycle works- but He decided to get lazy after my Jumbalaya dinner- and snuggled in his recliner- and sorry but on little sleep I am in no mood for his forgetting everything.
He said he was gonna take a bath, and I said - GOOD...you can fill that cup while you are in there- with a smile- he said :huh: and tried to act like he had no idea what I meant- really he is being moody cuz I ain't doin the work tonight:roll:
I gave him the serious tone, and said Ummm....I've ONLY been saying this to you Allll day! Since this morning when I said - You are on deck- you're up- it's baby time again!! He sawwwww the frickin opk on the table today:growlmad:

Sorry, but he's gonna have take one for the team. He's pissy and said Okayyy.....
but knowing him he'll come out - empty cup and say he couldn't.
I planned to drive back here Monday, and Tuesday should be O day, but TRUST me if he is an arse tonight- I have no patience for it, and will gladly ambien and OUT!
I have enough Clomid for 6 months- tho I know they only recommend 3, but oh well.
Sorry - having an all about ME night- he's been resting on his laurels ALLLL day.
I've been cooking, cleaning and tending dogs...I let him sit out, not he needs to WORK:trouble:


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: Selfish post
yep...he's got an attitude...usually he showers, only takes a bath if his back hurts etc...he totally took a bath:roll:
Nuthin like soakin the ole :spermy: makers in scalding water- since it IS scaldng again since he turned the heater back on hours ago


Whatevs...looks like IF he contributes tonight ( he went in the room and shut the door lol) then I am looking at O-3/4 and O day or O-1.
Not making the extra drive Monday, since they recommend every other day anyhow, and will see him Tues anyway as my opk is already close to my day before. 
I'll take another tomoro and the next day...
Already took my sleep ill as well, cuz i in dire need ...and so help him if he snores I WILL sleep on the lazy boy lol.

*MrsG* I LOVED Lansinoh nip cream! It was non staining and easy to apply, and doesn't have to be wiped off before baby feeds:thumbup:
I did read if there is an allergy to wool- not to use it as obvi it's the lanolin from wool in it.
I had NO issues and it's sold all over. I thought I would die pumping for the twins, as it was sooo much my left areola skin...came OFF! OMG horrid to look at ( remind you I have dark skin tone) but I stayed on the lansinoh and never had pain :shrug: everything healed.
I also used Medulla Silicone nipp shield instead of pads, since pads can wet your shirt. The shells actually capture the milk.

My funniest Brit/UK/American term ever was a nurse in L&D came from a room FLUSHED RED in the face on the verge of tears. 
I asked what happened and she said the talk embarrassed her SOO badly saying something dreadful:huh:
Well she was THE sweetest nurse and a friend, so I was prepared to chew the Doc a new one!
When she said which talk then I was like :huh:
He was the quiestest sweetest doc ever!?

Apparently the room was crowded and he joked for her ( in his southern drawl) Please move that big fat fanny of yers outta the way so I can get by!
I assure you he meant it comical- likey in an odd voice, but she was mortified, and I laughed saying he's KIDDING! You aren't even FAT!
Then she said how would YOU like it if he asked YOU to move ya big fat P*ssy outta the way???
:shock: OMG I had no idea The P bomb and Fanny were interchangeable :rofl:
We all laughed after includin the Doc


----------



## Cppeace

ugh I though thehigh emo was gone it's back with vengeance... Mr. Bojangles has never made me cry before.... Dang limbo garbage I swear.

JL sounds you've had less sleep than me and that is beyond rough.... Get some sleep hon.


----------



## shaescott

J you've definitely told that story before haha

Dobs if the gyn isn't worried, everything is highly likely to be just fine. Your little Dobby is just small and likes to play hide and seek :)


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks j, that is reassuring. The rolling over and throwing a boob into babies face is what I think allows me a decent amount of sleep. 

Afm, I just video chatted with my brother, he started a new job in California on the day our little one arrived. So my brother also got to meet the little guy over video chat ;) happy me right now, talked to my brother.


----------



## gigglebox

J, that story always makes me laugh! Sorry hubby is being a butt. He needs to step it up...either with a deposit, as we called it :haha: or cleaning a damn dish. I don't know how you put up with it. Also, i loved "ambien and out" because it's like the opposite of "netflix and chill" :haha:

Cpp, still no af or bfp? Wtf uterus?!

Keeps, where are you at in your cycle?

Is anyone other than J doing opk's? Y'all know i start to get the shakes if i don't get my line porn fix.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- thanks for the nipple cream advice! I'll have to look that one up.
Also. Twin B turned head down not A lol so, so far were sticking with the c-section plan. Unless miraculously twin A turns head down. 

also yay for the OPK starting! Can't wait to see it get positive. BUT I have this feeling it'll push O back for you a couple days. Idk why but I just have this feeling lol 

Pl- yay for talking with brother. A bunch of us are connected to California somehow. Dobs and I live here, gigs brother lives here and so does yours. I also belive bre and still live here. Seems crazy to me how many of us are connected to California. 

AFM- such a busy day. Our weekends are always super busy. And I always get bad Braxton hicks too, probably from being too busy and not drinking enough water. But man oh man they're uncomfortable. Plus I've had a huge headache all day. Finally time for bed and the only thing planned tomorrow is BIL and SIL coming over but SIL and I planned on pjs and a movie while the guys so do guy stuff lol


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* I totally forgot that, could make the test come up positive I would have done it right away just to see two lines haha but I did one this morning with fmu and it's totally negative today is only 3 days after stopping the last Clomid so if I do see anything later in the tww it should be the real deal
 



Attached Files:







20161204_080921-1.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 1









20161204_080930-1.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaescott

Gigs don't you worry, I'll take an HPT. I got a negative at the doctors on Wednesday when I went in for the UTI cuz some antibiotics aren't safe for pregnancy so they did a test. But it is a few days later, so for your viewing pleasure I'll take and post a test that will surely be negative lol.


----------



## JLM73

Just re-read some of my posts and typo city!
Darn voice type....

I'm so over mom n hub's today...hes draggin ass so we are late for my visit with DS:growlmad: 
So he yet again doesn't listen to what i say about the water heater thermostat needing replaced asap... starts bickering about not having $ which is BS cuz we DO he's just being lazy and not wanting to do it.
I'll effing do it myself if he hasn't by Tues...

Now I've had to tell him to stop driving like speed racer A hole..... literally doing85 90s on a Max 75 interstate....
We are already late cuz of his being a slug.... like we really need a $250 ticket, points on his license and to pay for driving school!

My temp went up a bit but idea what my body will do on clomid....ute is achey and you all cab have a laugh at J moment for putting up with my rants....i got my cup o pickle juice from him last night....albeit with much attitude from him and not much in the cup:roll: And the hot bath before grrrr
But i totally can't find my home made soft cup....
Yep... totally substituted a shot glass all up in the hot pocket:blush:
Hey... don't judge me.... I'm the mass scientist of the board..... and get total leeway for cycle 30 :wacko: syndrome!

It works.... can't even feel it.
:-k i will however need to RETRIEVE such said shot glass in a few hours..... That should prove either easier than expected.....
Or involve another J Saga with E.R. Filled drama:blush:

And on a final note my Mastiff keeps gasing us out in the car:sick:

And more annoying.... after spending an hour making Sausage Gravy and biscuits with toast coffee ..... hub's just whipped out a smuggled box of Raisinettes :growlmad:
Did i mention he's diabetic!?? I can't....


----------



## Cppeace

gigglebox said:


> J, that story always makes me laugh! Sorry hubby is being a butt. He needs to step it up...either with a deposit, as we called it :haha: or cleaning a damn dish. I don't know how you put up with it. Also, i loved "ambien and out" because it's like the opposite of "netflix and chill" :haha:
> 
> Cpp, still no af or bfp? Wtf uterus?!
> 
> Keeps, where are you at in your cycle?
> 
> Is anyone other than J doing opk's? Y'all know i start to get the shakes if i don't get my line porn fix.

nope, no signs of af or pos hpt as of yet... I agree wtf lol
Lol if I don't get pos hpt soon I'll be buying more opks you can get your line fix then :p


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae idk how you put up with your iud every cycle. It seems like it messes with you each time and then you have to get blood tests/poas. I know ultimately it hasn't failed you so it's working, but man. It would drive me crazy to wonder every month. Hugs

Michelle I am also quite curious as to how testing out the trigger is going

J man I don't even. Sorry hubs is dragging. Hopefully he will make up for it by donating less burned up sperm to the cause before O. And sorry your sleep/clomid is making your chart wonky :(. 

Green lots of people are connected to California because Cali is the bomb dot com

Peace would your doctor do a beta At this point?

Afm only got 7 hours of sleep. SO wants to come over and I don't even want to see his face. I just want to lay on my couch with my dogs and veg. Went to see my cousin and her baby. She looked like she was still in pain :(. Baby was still super red. And my auntie was teaching the 2 year old to cal people "baka". Which translates to idiot but is considered a swear word/terribly rude. Sigh


----------



## Cppeace

I don't have a regular doctor as I rarely ever go to one. I am a very natural person. I do know a great local midwife but she does live around 60 miles away right now and prolly won't know someone local that would do a blood test for me. 

When I had my limbo/miscarriage beofore after I was around a month late(Temps were erratic and cm was all over ) I called every local doctor around here and none would give me a blood test. ... They wanted to do unneeded pap smears, put me on BC, offered me period inducing shots- I said all I want is a blood test to rule out pregnancy- them "Well if your a month late and still not getting positives you aren't pregnant" around a month and half later I tested positive and shortly after miscarried so guess what I was pregnant..
Bah and bah again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I've been on that end of that conversation. I'm sorry that is super frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- not to be a negative nelly but before (and now) you most likely weren't/ aren't pregnant. In the past you most likely ovulated really late which is why you were getting negative hpts you hadn't even ovulated yet. I assume you haven't yet this time around or it hasn't been long enough since ovulation for a bfp or AF.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- a shot glass?! That seems pretty dangerous! Be careful lady! Lol

Dobs- I'm sorry it sounds like you're having a rough morning. I vote veg out and be lazy. Maybe include some cake... Because why not? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I want cake so bad. The cravings for anything unhealthy are unreal and my mom is a bad influence. Definitely from the generation of fu I'm pregnant I eat what I want haha. I'm just irritable because I had four bad sleep nights this week

And yes j shot glass curious as to how that came out and preferably in one piece

Peace I should add that, like green said, when I was on that end of the conversation I had ovulated late every time. I still think that, without having temped that early in the cycle, 8dpo could have been O day which would put your AF due date as tomorrow rather than being over a week late. Did you get any bd in during that second round of ewcm time?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't know how ladies with irregular cycles have the energy to keep track or worry about them :haha:

I totally embraced mine - I have never known when to expect a period and couldn't care less. When TTC, I pay attention to ov day if I catch it (strong ov symptoms) so I know when to count from for testing, but I can't predict that or when a period might start based on a calender of when it previously happened - it's too irregular. Anything from 30 days to 300 days has been known to happen without being pregnant.

It takes a lot of stress out I find when you give up caring :haha:

J - that's a new one, shot glass :haha:

Dobs, your family just sound more delightful the more you talk about them. Your cousin gave birth yesterday so she's probably gonna be in pain for quite a bit longer yet. 'Only' 7 hours sleep :rofl: sorry - what I wouldn't give for a solid 7 hours... I think the last time I slept that was before Nat was born.

Mmmmm... cake.

We bought a car (a Kia Sedona, and of all possible colours, it is 'champagne' ie glittery beige - yuck). But hoping for better luck with this seven-seater than the one we had before (which spent half the year we owned it in the garage, and a new engine and gear box later cost more in repairs than it did to buy in the first place) but I'm sad to have to trade in my ancient-and-worthless-but-beloved Celica. The other car we have is too reliable and good to trade in, the Celica is old and going to start breaking any time soon - and we're getting more than it is worth in part exchange. But it means I'm stuck driving around in an old person car until I can get back on the bike sometime after baby comes.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS was it the only color they had lol you seem quite opposed to it. But yay new car! Even if it isn't your bike.

Afm I was only irregular when I had the cyst. My cycles were 45-60 days long and this was back before I understood how ovulation and lps worked. I just assumed that because I had a clockwork 28 day cycle that I had ovulation on day 14 and then period came 14 days later on day 28 so throw in the pregnwncy symptoms from my overgrown cyst and I swore up and down I was pregnant. Idk how my gyns didn't lose their shit dealing with me lol. BUT maybe they should have scanned me sooner instead of saying wait 90 days and maybe we would have found that cyst and maybe I wouldn't have gotten knocked up and maybe 2013-2014 would have not sucked so much ass r_r. But it's ok. It made me who I am today so I can't bitch even though I just did hahahah


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I was exactly the same! I completely skipped a period once making my cycle twice as long. I assumed I was pregnant but if was just a random irregular cycle which happens even to the most regular of us. I was 29 days like clock work! I think all this can be overwhelming and confusing for the best of us. Lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well I was trcking temps at the time, I saw def ovulation chart. During the full 3 month limbo We hadn't had sex in 57 days so how did I get pregnant/miscarry if I wasn't already pregnant.... There is no sperm that mighty lol
About 5% of women will never register positive on a hpt it is a fct that doctors deny but it is true


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, it is second hand so yeh, was the only one. Nobody in their right mind would buy a brand new Kia :haha: I hope at least!

It is truly fugly. But hey, we'll be on the inside and not looking at it, and at least it looks comfortable. And has enough room for four children who all still need a car seat, which was sort of the key. 

I'll be in mourning for a while for my lovely old lady though, even before I even started driving, I wanted a Celica and specifically the exact colour I have.

Here it is, in all its ugliness :haha:

https://www.tradingpostscotland.co....di-le-5dr-auto/falkirk/stirlingshire/17598110


----------



## JLM73

:huh:...
Sooo.... how is it my opk today -cd10, done with much more concentrated pee than ystrdy-cd9 is even MORE negative today???
Ystrdys opk was done at 11am.... today's at 1pm....been off Clomid 3 days....and absolute BFN with 6 hour hold last night on hpt.... cuz *MrsG* reminded me of clomid making tests bfp...
Sooo yea....been crampy alllll day.
Thought it was the impromptu shot glass substitution, which was slightly akin to birthing out a full grown hamster :haha:
Not painful just required some finagling....cuz I am NOT ending up on Sex Sent Me to the E.R.!

Anyhoo.... I've had short surges in the past and caught the tail end on opks but def confirmed O via bbt chart....
Would be lovely if Clomid sped me UP a day or 2 cuz hub's is still on my nerves.... not feeling any BD nor will i see him till Tues night earliest.
So guess bbt in am will tell if w are in or not....crampy in both Ovs and general Ute ache...
*Ystrdy CD9 near +opk and neg hpt*

*Today's MUCH less + opk*


----------



## Cppeace

DobbyForever said:


> I want cake so bad. The cravings for anything unhealthy are unreal and my mom is a bad influence. Definitely from the generation of fu I'm pregnant I eat what I want haha. I'm just irritable because I had four bad sleep nights this week
> 
> And yes j shot glass curious as to how that came out and preferably in one piece
> 
> Peace I should add that, like green said, when I was on that end of the conversation I had ovulated late every time. I still think that, without having temped that early in the cycle, 8dpo could have been O day which would put your AF due date as tomorrow rather than being over a week late. Did you get any bd in during that second round of ewcm time?

Sadly no, no BD after cd 19. My guy has super low sex drive which is why conceiving was so hard for us when actively ttc. We generally only have sex around once a month(when I charted I actually did the avg it is 1.3 times a month smh)

I hope AF shows in the next day or so I just don't want another unknown limbo for months.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- clomid can cause positive OPKs too for a few days. So I would assume yesterday's test was darker due to that. I forget the exact number but I think it was most people ovulate between 5-9 days after stopping clomid? So I think you'll get a positive OPK in a few days.


----------



## Aphy

J, when I took Clomid (cd5-9) I would ovulate around cd14/15 and was told by obgyn to only start using opks from cd12 onwards. The crampiness is unfortunately one of the joys of Clomid...after all the special effort you are putting into this cycle (shooter glass :haha: ) I really hope this is your cycle!


----------



## JLM73

*DobaDoo* :rofl: Burned up :spermy: He is still in Sulking, puting Man period mode- so :finger: I am not being the nice one today and stoking his ego...NOPE

Someone I think *Still/Dob* asked if I woulld co-sign with mom HELLLLNO! 
Never again! She dangles that crap like a carrot cuz she got a huge bank acct then milk you dry like a Reaper foreeevvvveeeerrr over it.
NOT going there. She offered to help "you two find a house...." insert fast talking fine print announcer after a commercial- the catch is WE have to get something She too can live IN on on the property of OR have a spare room dedicated to HER use when she is in town :saywhat:
F that!Even 50 acres is not far enuff to live on the property with her- I sh*t you not she would NEVER be at her house- just at ours bugging me, hubs, and trying to give advice we don't need/want

*MrsG*re:<<J- thanks for the nipple cream advice! I'll have to look that one up. Also. Twin B turned head down not A lol so, so far were sticking with the c-section plan. Unless miraculously twin A turns head down. >>
I understood Twin B not A turned, but I was asking if Twinnie B ( head down one) had moved his head into the pelvis, or your doc thinks there is a chance he could - thereby you could still go the natural way- 4-5 lbers won't really do much damage thru the hot pocket, just smaller babies are generally considered harder to deliver cuz the lil buggers start crowning and retreat after each contraction lol.
My 1st son did this= forceps delivery ( epidural anyhow) but he was 7lb 5 oz- so I would think 4-5 lbers would retreat a bit as well, till locked well down past the cervix/canal

I just ask- cuz they started scaling back elective C/S's here in the US after around :-k 2007 I think?? They were having ALOT of NICU babies due to elective c sects as they are indeed a MAJOR surgery, and babies simply were not ready- so here the hosp's went to Min. 39 weeks for elective C/S's.
Sure more convenient for docs, but I always figure nature knows more than Man, and Dogs gestate for roughly 59 days for a reason, as humans gestate for roughly 40 weeks for a reason:shrug:
Twins aside of course:thumbup:

I'm not trying to be doom bringer at all- just like ppl to be aware that in only 2 years in L&D with the highest rated/level NICU around when I was there- I can't tell you how many "routine" c-sects I ended up running 3 floors to fetch blood from the Lab, or where Mom had "minor incidental nicks" on other organs!
Hell I was never told during my emerg C-sect with DS that I nearly crashed on the table due to blood loss! 
My "nice" doc said all was fine- but when I got the OR record for my regular doc to see re: poss vbac- it read like some TV drama, with me getting 2-3 units of blood, and uterus bleeding excessively due to one of the many docs that jumped in ( yea...we med folks always jump in to help on "interesting cases"):roll:
Anyway someone apparently gave a med to STOP all contractions ( at 9.5 cm's, DS's HB in the 40's for almost 5 mins!)

I get their logic, but that far along, and an emerg C meant my body had no ability to keep contracting- which helps STOP bleeding post delivery - thus the ole get em on the boob ASAP thing...friggin fiasco

Anyway way off topic but ...yea....that kinda day

Shot Glass- no biggie, was a small one- less than the size of a soft cup, and really have you SEEN some of the sex toys they sell??:shock: Any yes- huge GLASS ones too lol.
This glass was quite thick and nothing sharp edged, and short. 
Hell the Menstrual cups I looked at were MUCH larger- soft - but thats only to pinch them when inserting- the glass def is no wider than a avg man part, so no pinching required :haha:...although I will NEVER be able to watch someone drink from THAT particular glass again without dying laughing :rofl:
Note to self....stash glass in far corner of attic or break as an excuse to recycle...:thumbup:

*M&S* YAY on the new car! Boo as well IMO of color lol.
My mom has one the same color- No one can agree if the damn thing is Champagne, Metallic Beige, Metallic Tan, Golden Light Brown...or my mother's Soooo off ...Sage Green :saywhat:
She also swears our very BLACK trash bin is Dark Blue/Gray....so not...def her vision!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Exactly what aphy said! I took clomid cd 3-7 and ovulated cd 14 and then cd 5-9 (pretty sure it was 5-9 not 4-8) and I ovulated cd 15 or 16.


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- oh nope twin A has his feet way down in my pelvis it makes for really awkward kicks haha. Doc definently wants me to go natural IF A turns she just doesn't think he will. 39 weeks for c-section is the same here but with twins depending on size, growth restrictions, placenta ect. My doc explained after 37-38 weeks it becomes too unsafe for all 3 of us. So I'll either be induced if they turn or scheduled c- section.


----------



## JLM73

Thx*MrsG and Aphy* I was just thinking hpt for getting a +, not the LH only side, cause that hpt was def neg. I only have one opk left so will have to scrounge my change jar to get a few more then ...My usual + opk would be tomoro cd12 and another + or fading on cd13 ( usual O day)
I took the Clomid technically cd3.5 :haha: thru cd7.5, since I had planned taking it a.m.'s of cd4 thru cd8, but then got antsy on the night of cd 3 so I took it kinda late 9 or 10 pm I think:shrug:

Will just chalk it up to a test cycle on Clomid- as I am really being half ass other than the shot glass:rofl:
Not feeling the BD thing baby makin or not! I am not the kind to really fake it when a dude is annoying me :roll:
Have I - YES with donors lol but being MARRIED to him- it's the principal since I AM gonna be living with his arse!
He will likely volunteer to drive to me tomoro, but nahh. I'll see him Tues night anyway cd12, so close enuff for government work as they say!...or close enuff for this Mad Scientist!

And* Mrs G* OUCH :shock:on internal kicks to the crotchal region!
I only had a few with twin A in a crouching position...she couldn't really Kick so much as "stand up" abruptly and that hurt like hell!
Def 40 year old Virgin "Kelly Clarkson" moments at my job :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs here's the negative line porn lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ooooowwwww on pelvic kicks, yikes! Ribs are bad enough!

Sage green &#129300;&#128530; it's definitely beige. Making it sparkly doesn't work for making vampires more attractive, nor beige cars. However, Nathaniel's verdict was 'it's so fluffy! and the seat belt is PERFECT' and Elisabeth wants the 'Christmas car' so that over-rides my concerns.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace hugs that is tough for ttc and definitely strains the relationship if you push it. I hope you are out of limbo soon. Of course with a healthy ninja bean instead of AF

Omg SO is so self centered. So he comes over and we decide to get wings because they have a deal. We decide 3 flavors, 30 pieces. My thoughts are either we agree on three flavors or each pick one and then have one we both like. Before I can ever say anything he rattles off three flavors, all three he like. And is like what do you think? I think we have have wing stop enough times in 2 years for you to know I don't eat any of those flavors. We ultimately do the each pick one then agree on one, but f*. And then we get home and I'm exhausted and he puts on football. Two shitty teams playing with one already winning by three touchdowns. And I'm like ffs I will just go upstairs. And he's not wearing his ring. I just want to yell I'm pregnant and kick him out

Omg I missed like ten posts lol


----------



## shaescott

Wow Dobs he's being such an asshole wtf


----------



## DobbyForever

I know it's just his Aspie ness but cykxkgcgxtu I am too tired/hormonal to deal with it


----------



## Cppeace

lol yeah it def can stress the relation ship, he says he sorry then he feels guilty. If he forces himself to have sex he does not complete if you know what I mean so yeah does me no good to push him on it.. It's just his nature. He doesn't crave sex much....

I am perfectly cool with AF ... I would love a sticky bean but this limbo is insane.... And I am already crazy enough from the last one.. It was just 7 months ago ... bah


----------



## Flueky88

M&S sorry about the ugly color but glad the kids seem to love it.

Greenie I can't believe the twins will be here before we know it. I can't wait to see them :)

Peace, I've heard of ovarian cysts showing bbt shift but not actually Oing. It's just a thought. Hope you get out of limbo soon. It really sucks.

J sorry hubs was being a turd. I hope he can get more responsible with finances. Also I'm very glad you didn't have to go to ER after shot glass removal. I've heard clomid delays O a lil bit especially if you O early.

Dobby, wow what an ass move. It sounds as if he really doesn't care about things. I don't mean for that to be brash. I hope you can figure out what's best for you and lil dobby. Also yes pretty much anything healthy is disgusting sounding right now.

Shae hope AF arrives soon.

Sorry if I forgot anyone. I'm doing okay. Tired, nauseated on and off. Work has been busy too. I'm looking forward to my time off around Christmas:)

Oh and Jez I'm wondering when Matilda is coming :)


----------



## Cppeace

Believe me I convinced myself a million times that I wasn't pregnant before. I even took herbs to bring on AF after I missed it the second time and doctor after doctor told me it wasn't possible... The stress made me not want sex, my hormones were all over we hadn't had sex in 57 days so there was no way I didn't ovulate, get pregnant in month one of limbo and just not get a pos hpt... I personally believe I got pregnant the fetus either developed abnormally slow or stopped early on (around 7 weeks) as I didn't miscarry until I was 12-13 weeks into what should have been pregnancy and and I had recently gotten to pos HPT, I miscarried and was told it looked to be around 7 week gestation. Missed miscarriage, lack of good hcg I dunno But I never got a pos hpt until 10 days before I miscarried when no sex had been had for at least 40 days before that. I know I kept good notes lol


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs we just had wing stop to hahaha. We just order all Louisiana rub as its our favorite. But wow was a douche- he should at least recall that you don't like certain flavors and make an effort to compromise. 

I am still pretty certain that I Od on Friday but kindara is trying to say that I Od on cd 12. I don't think that is correct so I will just wait and see when AF decides to show. Hopefully she won't and I can have an August baby lol


----------



## shaescott

Ohhh Dobs that makes sense. It must be difficult loving someone with aspergers when it makes them rude like that. :( So I asked my mom about the fetal pole issue. She said while the lack of fetal pole at your gestation isn't a good sign, your hcg levels ARE a good sign. If you were having a blighted ovum pregnancy, your hcg shouldn't be increasing the way it is. Besides, all the people on forums who had positive experiences helps keep up spirits.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs do you know what your MSD was? Mean sac diameter?


----------



## JLM73

*Peace*:hugs: Wow you have alot goin on- and I am TOTALLY married to someone 10 years older who doesn't "finish" without MUCH MUCH work ( and over an hour even) if he feels TTC pressure:roll:
That's why I am totally Bitch Switch ON mode- cuz for SOME odd reason he thot I would want to jump him daily ( even out of fertile window) when he keeps being an absent minded inattentive ARSE the last 2 weeks off and on!

:blush:I kinda feel bad cuz despite 3 Masters degrees, 6 certifications annnd having been a teacher for 15+ years- specializing in Special Needs Kiddos--my hubs abso-LUTELY has ADD or some sort of distraction issue. The Man LITERALLY can NOT focus on 2 things at once- and HAS to stop mid movies/TV shows to CONSTANTLY "look up" any actor who he recognizes from like a 1960's damn film or ANY odd term, weird City name etc- so I constantly have to stop/pause movies- which pisses me off after like 3 times:growlmad:

So I have been on his ass lately cuz he's doing it more and more!
I JUST talked to him today about replacing the thermostat on the water heater- which takes all of 5 secs to read a damn model # on, and 2 DAYS later he still hadn't!
So I took it upon myself to look up avg. pricing at local hardwares and it's pretty cheap - like less than $25 compared to the $300-$1200 to replace one that size.

OK...did most the work for him,, told him when he left at 2:20pm to get the part, and get on the repair....
So I just- mind you 5 hrs later nearly get 2 YouTube vids from him:
1- How a water heater works
2- what makes them trip a fuse :huh:

WT actual F?? He knows I am in the middle of making hats to sell for extra $ at mkt
So I text "Why are you sending me How to vids? lol"
He texts back - FINE I'll Stop

:brat: Full Bitch Swith ON againnnn!
I chewed him out assuring I am PERFECTLY capable of texting STOP if that is what I meant grrrrrr:hissy:
He then gets all Poor Me - saying he wasn't trying to cop a Tude...uh...yes you were!
He does it all the time thus the bickering off n on 2 weeks- cuz I am VERY clear when I text/speak- No beatin around all the bushes in Africa KWIM?
I have a batsh*t mom that requires this skill....
And a hubby that does too apparently gahhh
I straight told him off and said I have a :dog: an older son, a mother AND an ex hub that DON'T listen when I say things- I don't need you on that list too!
CALGON tonight for surrrreeee...

Sorry Rant 347 done...:blush:

*FluFlu* Thx on the ER/shot glass lol. It really wasn't hard to remove...thinking cuz things can only go so far with a cervix lol....vs a bunghole...which seems to be endless if you have watched enuff YouTube "removal" vids {shudder}:shock:

I assume since most med media and tests etc use the "average" woman's cycle as 28 days ( yea right) I have been perfectly 26 days- with O on cd13 about 99% of the time ( unless on supps) 
I wouldn't really consider that early O IMO :shrug:

I DO know I have a high tolerance to all things Rx related:
-I always have more anesthesia than someone my size - cuz they say count, and I keep going past that "point" they expect me out :haha:
-I also have to have double the drops to dilate my eyes- it takes twice as long to act- which ticks my docs off:roll: and they always say it'll be "several hours" before my pupils are normal again- but they always are within an hour...

And you ALL know I am super insomniac- had a 10 mg flexaril at 8pm the other night, 10 mg Ambien at 11pm....awake till 5 a.m., took ANOTHER 10 mg Ambien...and was still up till the next night:roll:

Soo...I won't be surprised if 50 of Clomid doesn't change my O, or even work...HOPING it does of course, but we shall see.

Did you ladies get crampy like 3 days AFTER your last Clomid??
Cuz I have had zero symptoms on it till today's cramping earlier....then nothing till just now more cramping:shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

I'd be more forgiving if he was 10 years older than me but he's actually five years younger than me just in his twenties he's just got the personality where he does not crave sex and we first started trying to conceive he was way better about a bit about 3 to 4 months he slipped back into old habits and pressure just getting to him and now the pressure's off but the sex is not improved so it's just him he just does not crave sex. That's just how he is.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh Peace...my ex was like that but quite honestly I still am 99% sure he's in the closet and just REALLY worried about disappointing his macho ex military homophobic father, and his SUPER churchly mom. They would disapprove for sure but who cares! He's 45 and needs to live his own life- I think that's why his hobby is harassing me :haha:
Not sure how open you and your SO speak about his low drive, but it's not really common for guys in their 20's...even 30's...Mayhaps - if yoou can bring it up- see if he will at least read about Low T ( testosterone) sympts, and/or get a blood draw:shrug:
Low T has low sex drive as one of the main sympts for men...can't recall the rest- but I know it's somethinng me and the ex hub battled as he flat out would NOT discuss possibility of LowT nor read anything I gave him on it- def wasn't asking his doc about it either.

Maybe your guy would be willing to get the Low T lab(s) done if you compromise that it will def help with TTC much faster...I'm pretty sure it can affect count/motility...sorry been a loonnnng time since that discussion with my ex....
Current ex would do it nightly- but honestly I don't feel like 2 hr sessions nightly :roll: It gets a bit tedious to me...would rather it be natural ya know?
But on the same note my hubs is 53...def TRIES to finish faster- but pressure, suggestions, and or the fertile window def don't help with that lol.

I did a total B* move last night on just handing him our regular specimen cup and saying um yea you're on duty- or something like that lol.
I truly planned to do the normal romantic deal, but he killed that mood for the last few hours before his bath...which is when I handed him the cup:rofl:
He def was mad- but he won't ever say no.
I figure cup and home insem is better than skipping my window.
Hell it's the same as normal sex, so long as you get the :spermy: in ya in a timely fashion...lots of ladies do it- especially same sex/bi and or just single ladies using donors like I was most of the last year+:shrug:

Honestly I think my hubs has gone from man period when I leave to my moms a few days, to man period when fertile window comes up to avoid the stress:haha:
Well Touche' on him...cuz THAT didn't work out so well for him last night :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Will catch up shortly.
For now, 17+2 bump shot.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post Shae I do not but I saw the analysis on the bottom had me as 5w2d which was 3 days behind 1st O gestation and 1 day behind the 2nd O gestation. Idk what the other dumbass mean lol

Gigs cute bump shot!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8643.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_8642.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaescott

I see Dobs, that definitely gives more hope. Do you know any of the measurements? I figured the numbers in centimeters were not the measurements haha because sac diameter measurements related to determining pregnancy viability are measured in millimeters. 

Basically, from what I'm seeing, no fetal pole at a mean diameter of 25 mm or more means docs should diagnose pregnancy failure. 

https://radiopaedia.org/articles/mean-sac-diameter

I think you shouldn't be at that measurement until at least 6 weeks, but I can't be sure. My mom says if there's no fetal pole by 6 weeks it's almost definitely a blighted ovum/missed miscarriage. 

I realize I seem very negative compared to everyone else, but I just want to try to keep things real. I personally think that there's a ninja bean in there, but I am a bit worried. Your hcg levels are a big source of relief.


----------



## shaescott

Do you have any more pictures of the sac?


----------



## shaescott

https://www.babymed.com/ultrasound/determination-gestational-age-pregnancy

According to charts on this, you should not be even close to the necessary msd to be a definite bad result.


----------



## shaescott

According to this chart, your hcg levels are the norm for almost 6 weeks. Also, crown to rump measurements don't even start on the chart until 5w5d so if you're just a few days behind that could be the reason for not seeing the fetal pole (which is really just the start of the embryo).


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg lmfao I did not say dumbass I said numbers wtf autocorrect 

Ty for looking into the #s :) I feel much better
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8605.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaescott

Dobs did she say if you had a yolk sac or just a gestational sac?

Here's a lady who had only a gestational sac at 5w3d and had a baby with a heartbeat next appt. 
https://www.morethanloveblog.com/2012/05/baby-rushs-first-pictures.html


----------



## Jezika

Flu - I'm also wondering when Matilda will materialize. Had really sudden diarrhea right in the middle of the night last night after AGONIZING gut cramps (I was thinking if labour is this bad, I defo need an epidural), but I know that doesn't necessarily indicate anything about timing of labour.

I've just read along but have to get back to studying for an exam on Tuesday so I'm sorry for selfish post. It's my due date tomorrow, but I don't expect anything to happen anytime soon. After Friday, though, my only duty will be baby watch.


----------



## FutureMrs

Quick post gigs you look great!!! Sorry I've been crazy busy but love to you all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez isn't bad diarrhea supposed to be a sign? Like clearing out your bowels in prep for labor? A couple ladies here had that then boom baby so fxed!

Shae the big black blob is the gestational sac. On the left side, it's hard to see because of how the pic printed, there is a big circle right in the middle. Well, bnb flipped it so it's the bottom. That's the yolk sac. So most likely I Oed two days later (which is what FF says on advanced, FAM has me down as 6w today). I'm not stressed about it anymore. The gyn who scanned me wasn't stressed and my regular gyn emailed today and isn't worried, and since I feel like poo with no cramps or bleeping I decided to stop worrying unless I find out a week from Monday I have something to worry about haha ;)

The one thing I am confused about is when I took the pic there is a blob right across from the yolk sac so I am wondering if there was actually a pole and she missed it because the machine was crappy/it was a quick appointment
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8644.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

Dobs if neither gyn is worried, I'd say little Dobby is just an adorable little ninja sweet pea. No need to worry if they're not. And looking at the scans I can't see the yolk sac very clearly but I can guess what part it is, and I did think earlier hey maybe that little bit sticking out is baby? But idk, the gyn is trained and we're not. Either way, I'm excited for the 12th cuz you're gonna see your little Dobby and his/her heartbeat!

Jez super exciting about the diarrhea (though gross lol) I hope Matilda comes exactly when you want her to!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- the machines they have in the office are not as good as in the ER or radiology department. I'm not even worried about your bean because everyone is so different at that stage. Seriously a day or two changes everything and that can happen by a late or early implant. Plus implant takes multiple days so if your bean took longer to implant or really anything they might not show up on a certain date. 

J- cramping started either right after clomid or on the last day, can't remember. It lasted pretty much the whole time. Might have eased off a little after ovulation but then came back before bfp I assume due to implantation. I just remember cramping all the time. 


AFM- I was convinced babies weren't coming until early Jan but I'm thinking I'll have mid-December babies. I want them to keep baking but they're getting lower and cramping has been increasing. Nothing real yet but I wouldn't be surprised if we end up going in in 2ish weeks.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* Thx and oooh exciting Christmas Babes poss!
Tho I hope it's just the increased fluid/weight gain on the boys increasing your cramping...I didn't really keep up the surrogate journal I stated very well but I had lots of runs of contractions from like 32 weeks on DAILY! 
They were tolerable so I kinda got used to them??? lol 
Everytime I went for NST's (which was twice a week due to my "advanced maternal age" at almost 36 :roll) they woud have tons of contractions on the paper, then ake me stay longer- but I was always the one like - I'm FINE! lol
so fortunately an un fortunately since I really didn't want a c sect, I made it to my 38.5 sched sect and they did give me something prior to relax my "contracting ute" which still felt as weak/strong as they had since 32ish weeks . 
I never dialted past 2 cm's with them depite all that darn contracting daily...
But sending fully baked Boy vibes yer way! NO NICU you two!!!lol

*Dobs* thx for mentioning the FAM thing- I had to make sure mine was adjusted again OFF their broken Adv mode...I really used to like Adv too :(

*Gigs* Ahhhh! YAY for baby bump...still feel girly for you AND Dobbers:thumbup:

*Jez* YESS! Bowel full system clean out is a REAL thing ....not pleasant...but Natures way if helping yoou not sh*t all over the bed...or table etc.
Plus in yer pic from the other day she is DEF low and ready for take off!
An epidural away if you need it! No shame- they can be quite lovely if you wanna watch TV...or nap thru most your labor like I did ...twice :rofl:
Once they made me turn OFF my TV show, and the other I was sleeping and they WOKE me to check me and then push Bahhh!

I just took a nearly 2 hour hot bath as my back was sore from hours hunched over crocheting on my bed...LOVE my huge super insulated garden tub- stays hot a lonnnng time:cloud9:
BUT within 20 mins of being out my super crampiness came back UGH very achey down yonder...
May not be likely but very much hoping to see another temp rise tomoro...well today- in morn. Almost 2 am here...Insomnia suxxxxx....
and I am skipping the sleep pill cuz I am down to like 1...
Did take my flexeril now tho, so not sure if that will help the cramps...it is a muscle relaxer but these are like 6/10 to 7 ish cramps....I HATE stomach pains!


----------



## Twag

Jez - the bowel clear out is a real thing I had it with both of mine but when I was actually in labour (yes I made it to the toilet) but trying to go whilst having contractions OMG a new level of pain :wacko: BUT no messes when I was pushing :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: No temp rise for me, but I barely slept.
Was up till after 3 am, and woke at 4:20 am exactly to my mastiff barking his ASS off and staring at our glass front door:growlmad:
WTF...He has a seriously LOUD bark with all the tile in here too, and Bullmastiffs are not barkers UNLESS someone/something comes around the property!
He legit barked like 20 times in a row- I came out of my room and yelled at him to be quiet...not surprisingly neither my lazy 24 y/o son nor my gun packing granny mother came out to see wth was going on.

Someone def came near our front door or was byt the cars in the driveway.
My neighborhood is dead SILENT over night, but glad to know he did his guard duty, despite the cowardly dog half hiding behind the dining table as he woofed lol.

Didn't get back to sleep for another hour, and back up at 6 and 7 grrr...
I give...just gonna go get :coffee:


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey guys, long time no see. Sorry for my absense. We have decided to stop trying right now, I've kind of lost momentum for the moment, although I have got a triphasic chart this month, as my grandmother passed away. She was old and it was good she finally got to find peace but it hurts. We decided to get a cat for the moment. Good company... Anyway here are some photos... Merry Christmas

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsedwxwleo.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsw40hetwf.jpg


----------



## Aphy

J,is there really nothing else they can give you for that insomnia? You living off 2-3 hours a night if you lucky it seems! 

Gigs,sub a gorgeous bump pic!

Kitty, I am loving the cat pics! S/he obviously loves that tree


----------



## gigglebox

Kit! Welcome back! I'm so sorry for your loss :( I know the relief of passing can be good but grief is totally normal, you do whatever you need to to heal your soul. And if that means a little kittykat, i'm fully approve :thumbup: boy or girl? Name? Those pictures are absolutely adorable.

J, sorry hubs is being a stereotypical dude. Hope he helps get the job done anyway, but i know it can be hard to get past the way people act.

Dobs, you know i feel ya with the aspie! I could not deal with it in a spouse. My aspie dad lost his shit on my mom while i was visiting this weekend. He is in the kitchen and yells "damn it [name of wife]! You did it AGAIN!" And i'm like what could she have done? Left expensive food out and and spoiled? Broke something important? And he goes huffs and puffs in frustration, meanwhile mym mom's like "what'd i do?" And he says, "you put the paper towl roll in the dispenser backwards" and he begrudgingly flips it around. That's an aspie dad for you, sweat the little meaningless shit. I just go, "wow dad, you really need to learn how to pick your battles." And he and my mom kind of laugh it off. She knows well enough after all these years to just ignore it, he doesn't express emotion well at all. And, my god, the amount of shit that woman does for him?! And he's bitching about taking 4 seconds to fix a problem only he sees as a problem? 

He was not an easy father, but you learn to live with this personality type. Although we bumped heads A LOT in my angsty teen days. We are much better now, especially with me not living in the same house as him.

Wow, sorry about the rant!

Jez, yup, i think you're physically ready for baby now! I bet you go into labor in the next 24 hours. I'm also going to place my weight bet at 7lbs 14oz :D

Cpp, how long have you been ttc? And when you said it's been 7 months, did you mean since the loss or since your last period?

Shae, have you picked a school yet?


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit! Welcome back! I'm so sorry for your loss :( I know the relief of passing can be good but grief is totally normal, you do whatever you need to to heal your soul. And if that means a little kittykat, i'm fully approve :thumbup: boy or girl? Name? Those pictures are absolutely adorable.
> 
> J, sorry hubs is being a stereotypical dude. Hope he helps get the job done anyway, but i know it can be hard to get past the way people act.
> 
> Dobs, you know i feel ya with the aspie! I could not deal with it in a spouse. My aspie dad lost his shit on my mom while i was visiting this weekend. He is in the kitchen and yells "damn it [name of wife]! You did it AGAIN!" And i'm like what could she have done? Left expensive food out and and spoiled? Broke something important? And he goes huffs and puffs in frustration, meanwhile mym mom's like "what'd i do?" And he says, "you put the paper towl roll in the dispenser backwards" and he begrudgingly flips it around. That's an aspie dad for you, sweat the little meaningless shit. I just go, "wow dad, you really need to learn how to pick your battles." And he and my mom kind of laugh it off. She knows well enough after all these years to just ignore it, he doesn't express emotion well at all. And, my god, the amount of shit that woman does for him?! And he's bitching about taking 4 seconds to fix a problem only he sees as a problem?
> 
> He was not an easy father, but you learn to live with this personality type. Although we bumped heads A LOT in my angsty teen days. We are much better now, especially with me not living in the same house as him.
> 
> Wow, sorry about the rant!
> 
> Jez, yup, i think you're physically ready for baby now! I bet you go into labor in the next 24 hours. I'm also going to place my weight bet at 7lbs 14oz :D
> 
> Cpp, how long have you been ttc? And when you said it's been 7 months, did you mean since the loss or since your last period?
> 
> Shae, have you picked a school yet?

Thank you, his name is orange juice... Or OJ for short (Our niece named him) 

How is everyone, can some one give me a small catch up! Has greeny had her twins yet? Who has concieved? Any new babies? I've missed loads!!


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, sorry to hear about your grandmother :hugs: grandma's hold a special place in our hearts and are never truely gone.

J, scary. Hopefully whatever or whoever was around the house got scared off by the big dog bark. Do you have predators (raccoons?) around?

California connection: I am quite certain we will be visiting my brother down there in the next year or two. But omg, my brother was telling us about the crazy housing and the traffic. I won't be driving during our visit. :haha: that's for sure.

Fil and hubby's stepmother have announced their visit. In 6 1/2 years that we have been together, I have met them twice, once we flew to them and then they came for our wedding years later. Feeling apprehensive...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- welcome back! Sorry to hear you're not Ttc but I'm glad you've te-joined us! I'm also very sorry for your loss. Just because you know they're in a better place and were old and/or suffering doesn't make it any easier. 
OJ is adorable. Probably not the healthiest thing but I'm a huge believer in pets healing our voids. We got our first dog after our first miscarriage and if just makes him even more special to me. 
I'll try to do a quick rundown but I'm sure I'll forget a bunch lol 
Pacific had her baby after a long labor and ended up having a c-section. She had baby Logan who is so so cute!
Gigs & Dobs are pregnant! You probably knew about gig since she's super far along now. 
J is finally taking clomid! Yay!
And we have a ton of amazing new ladies. 
I'm sure I forgot so many so hopefully someone cab help me out. 

J- excited to see your OPK today!

Gig- I bet growing up in that typed of environment wasn't the most fun. I can't imagine. 

Dobs- I'm sorry Hun. That's all I can say since I have no experience with anything like that. 

Pl- why are they never around? That seems odd. I would be nervous to basically neet them all over again too.


----------



## JLM73

*KIT KAT* :wohoo: Sorry about your Gram:hugs:
I feel you on it's good she is at Peace...my dad lingered in a nursing home with his body wasting away ( and mind) for like 4 years! It was so so sad to see such a well respected accomplished, and great provider for the fam unable to just go quickly!
I know if he could have he would NOT have wanted to live that way forgetting who everyone was, and not even able to use a spoon or write his NAME the last 3 years ugh.

Come to think of it...tomoro is the anniversary of his passing :(

*Greenbean* is still baking the boys 
*Gigs AND Dobber* are preggers YAY!
I am on cycle *30*:wacko: but I DID get Clomid for this month, so will see if it works...
*Fern and Jez* are still preggers, tho TODAY is Jez's DUE date :happydance:
*Shae* is rockin on College acceptances
*Camps, Claire, Breeaa, and Pacific* are no douubt exhausteddd still with little ones, but alll soooooo bea-U-T-musss!

OJ is sooooo friggin CUTE!!!! I just watched the movie Keanu last night with a super Cute Tabby kitten too. And what a cute TREE ornament lol

*Pacific or Gigsey* What's a good thing for feeding reg FL pond ducks??
Theres a ton near DS's dad's house, and I want to take something for DS to get to feed them, cuz his father and that side of fam NEVER do animal stuff with him- they think all animals are dirty :roll:
A lady typically comes and feeds them what seems to be a HUGE bag of bread crumbs or some kind of chunky pellet/grain ?? daily around 10a.m.
So I would like to take something I know they will like
From what I see there are about 25-30 of those Big white ducks with Orange bills- that look like small swans?? And then the typical ugly splotchy Black and white ducks with those ugly red bumpy things at top of beaks...and just a couple Mallard looking ones...I'll try and get some pics
And we do have raccoons , Opossums, Armadillos here but honestly it's like a 7 year old neighborhood, so No woods close and I RARELY see them when out at 1-2am with Romeo...
Usually just a slow armadillo digging near mailboxes...nothing really approaches doorways, as the way our homes are it's a short hall to the doorways, and Everyone keeps bright porch lights on...so def a person the way Romeo was sounding off...
My ex-ass has only recently stayed at our old home which is 10 mins away....wouldn't doubt he sent a spy :rofl: He's done it before...

More than likely hubs will just insist I keep one of his many guns here, since mom is unreliable with hers...she'd prob shoot ME instead of an intruder lol


----------



## Cppeace

gigglebox said:


> Kit! Welcome back! I'm so sorry for your loss :( I know the relief of passing can be good but grief is totally normal, you do whatever you need to to heal your soul. And if that means a little kittykat, i'm fully approve :thumbup: boy or girl? Name? Those pictures are absolutely adorable.
> 
> J, sorry hubs is being a stereotypical dude. Hope he helps get the job done anyway, but i know it can be hard to get past the way people act.
> 
> Dobs, you know i feel ya with the aspie! I could not deal with it in a spouse. My aspie dad lost his shit on my mom while i was visiting this weekend. He is in the kitchen and yells "damn it [name of wife]! You did it AGAIN!" And i'm like what could she have done? Left expensive food out and and spoiled? Broke something important? And he goes huffs and puffs in frustration, meanwhile mym mom's like "what'd i do?" And he says, "you put the paper towl roll in the dispenser backwards" and he begrudgingly flips it around. That's an aspie dad for you, sweat the little meaningless shit. I just go, "wow dad, you really need to learn how to pick your battles." And he and my mom kind of laugh it off. She knows well enough after all these years to just ignore it, he doesn't express emotion well at all. And, my god, the amount of shit that woman does for him?! And he's bitching about taking 4 seconds to fix a problem only he sees as a problem?
> 
> He was not an easy father, but you learn to live with this personality type. Although we bumped heads A LOT in my angsty teen days. We are much better now, especially with me not living in the same house as him.
> 
> Wow, sorry about the rant!
> 
> Jez, yup, i think you're physically ready for baby now! I bet you go into labor in the next 24 hours. I'm also going to place my weight bet at 7lbs 14oz :D
> 
> Cpp, how long have you been ttc? And when you said it's been 7 months, did you mean since the loss or since your last period?
> 
> Shae, have you picked a school yet?

7 months since my loss...
My temp plummeted today... so AF should be here today or tonight. Hopefully this limbo is about over finally
And I was actively ttc for 9 months had limbo/miscarriage and then month after miscarriage I don't really count but then 4 months more after that. Then pretty much gave up and hadn't been charting temp last 2 cycles, but I will prolly go back to charting temp just to pinpoint ovulation instead of not being positive and having limbos... bah and bah again.


----------



## JLM73

Duck pics below...I totally got reminded of a childhood friend's duck joke...

Person 1: M R Ducks.
Person 2: M R Not. 
Person 1: O S A R. C M Wangs? 
Person 2: L I B. M R Ducks! 

If you read the letters you basically get a deep south accent here lol
So Muscovy it seems for the uggers and what are the other 2??
Cuz I really like the White ones! One of them has feathers that stick UP like a mohawk or razy hair do lol- not sure if that's a diff type but he/she makes me laugh
 



Attached Files:







Ducks.jpg
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty- good to see you- I'm still TTC- no luck as of yet but got crosshairs today- Yay! 

Sorry about your loss as everyone else has said

Peace- temping is beneficial to me just so I know when to expect AF and know if/when I ovulated. So I think it could be beneficial for you for those reasons as well


----------



## gigglebox

The pic is super grainy when i open it but if i had to guess...the whites are Pekin ducks, the all brown one is a female khaki campbell and the one with the tuft is a crested female mallard. The black one in the back looks like a cayuga.


----------



## FutureMrs

Kitty sorry for your loss!! What a sweet kitty you got though!! :)

Gigs do you have another scan tomorrow? Our anatomy scan is Wednesday so here's hoping we can find out the gender!!

Jez fx things have started for you!!! Or hold off till tomorrow if that's what you want :)


----------



## kittykat7210

mrs.green2015 said:


> Kitty- welcome back! Sorry to hear you're not Ttc but I'm glad you've te-joined us! I'm also very sorry for your loss. Just because you know they're in a better place and were old and/or suffering doesn't make it any easier.
> OJ is adorable. Probably not the healthiest thing but I'm a huge believer in pets healing our voids. We got our first dog after our first miscarriage and if just makes him even more special to me.
> I'll try to do a quick rundown but I'm sure I'll forget a bunch lol
> Pacific had her baby after a long labor and ended up having a c-section. She had baby Logan who is so so cute!
> Gigs & Dobs are pregnant! You probably knew about gig since she's super far along now.
> J is finally taking clomid! Yay!
> And we have a ton of amazing new ladies.
> I'm sure I forgot so many so hopefully someone cab help me out.
> 
> J- excited to see your OPK today!
> 
> Gig- I bet growing up in that typed of environment wasn't the most fun. I can't imagine.
> 
> Dobs- I'm sorry Hun. That's all I can say since I have no experience with anything like that.
> 
> Pl- why are they never around? That seems odd. I would be nervous to basically neet them all over again too.




JLM73 said:


> *KIT KAT* :wohoo: Sorry about your Gram:hugs:
> I feel you on it's good she is at Peace...my dad lingered in a nursing home with his body wasting away ( and mind) for like 4 years! It was so so sad to see such a well respected accomplished, and great provider for the fam unable to just go quickly!
> I know if he could have he would NOT have wanted to live that way forgetting who everyone was, and not even able to use a spoon or write his NAME the last 3 years ugh.
> 
> Come to think of it...tomoro is the anniversary of his passing :(
> 
> *Greenbean* is still baking the boys
> *Gigs AND Dobber* are preggers YAY!
> I am on cycle *30*:wacko: but I DID get Clomid for this month, so will see if it works...
> *Fern and Jez* are still preggers, tho TODAY is Jez's DUE date :happydance:
> *Shae* is rockin on College acceptances
> *Camps, Claire, Breeaa, and Pacific* are no douubt exhausteddd still with little ones, but alll soooooo bea-U-T-musss!
> 
> OJ is sooooo friggin CUTE!!!! I just watched the movie Keanu last night with a super Cute Tabby kitten too. And what a cute TREE ornament lol
> 
> *Pacific or Gigsey* What's a good thing for feeding reg FL pond ducks??
> Theres a ton near DS's dad's house, and I want to take something for DS to get to feed them, cuz his father and that side of fam NEVER do animal stuff with him- they think all animals are dirty :roll:
> A lady typically comes and feeds them what seems to be a HUGE bag of bread crumbs or some kind of chunky pellet/grain ?? daily around 10a.m.
> So I would like to take something I know they will like
> From what I see there are about 25-30 of those Big white ducks with Orange bills- that look like small swans?? And then the typical ugly splotchy Black and white ducks with those ugly red bumpy things at top of beaks...and just a couple Mallard looking ones...I'll try and get some pics
> And we do have raccoons , Opossums, Armadillos here but honestly it's like a 7 year old neighborhood, so No woods close and I RARELY see them when out at 1-2am with Romeo...
> Usually just a slow armadillo digging near mailboxes...nothing really approaches doorways, as the way our homes are it's a short hall to the doorways, and Everyone keeps bright porch lights on...so def a person the way Romeo was sounding off...
> My ex-ass has only recently stayed at our old home which is 10 mins away....wouldn't doubt he sent a spy :rofl: He's done it before...
> 
> More than likely hubs will just insist I keep one of his many guns here, since mom is unreliable with hers...she'd prob shoot ME instead of an intruder lol


Thanks guys!! Thanks for the updates!! Dobs if you're listening in so so happy for you!! Last time I saw you were giving up and hubby was getting the snip!!! I'm so happy for you truly!!! 

Fern was just about pregnant when I came in last! Glad it's still going well and congrats gigs!!! 

I'm sorry for any losses that occurred in my absence, I'm sure a few happened as we all know far too well how unfairly common they are. 

But after saying we're not trying I still half track my bbt just for curiosities sake! And I have a funky dip and a second rise, whether I got my o day wrong or what I don't know, I know a few of you chart so if it's not too much trouble just give it a once over and see what you think, it doesn't really matter as we have only DTD once in the last few weeks /:

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsucuohcv0.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I know... I will try to keep it up...

Feel myself slipping into sadness since yesterday so I may go awol awhile. Depends on how long this mood lasts.

No, I am not prone to depression. I prolly am just going back into grieving from never having kids. I thought I had finished that over the past month and a half but apparently not


----------



## JLM73

*Aphy* no other meds have worked- like tic tacs really.
I will likely try to do a sleep study at some point, as But not sure I can get it done before end of year :(
And can't afford hubs insur yet, it's like almost $400 to add a spouse??? WTF?
Also whenever I get a bfp- I'll be seeing a MW at one of the birthing centers in his area, and those will likely be cash anyhow:shrug:

*Tex* YAY for CHs!! Your chart is climbing :plane: as always looking FAB.
I know you were debating your O date- well I think you were lol
So what do you think of where FF put CH's

*Pacific/Gigs* here's a pick of what the Afro wearing white duck looks like
I am super amused by the "hairstyle" lol
But in searching I saw alot of other type ducks with the same "poof" so is it just a genetic thing rather than a breed??
 



Attached Files:







Ducks2.JPG
File size: 202.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TexasRider

I'm not sure how I feel J- if my crosshairs are where they are now I have a better chance. If I shift it to Fam mode I get crosshairs at cd 12 as O day which isn't as good. Obviously the super high temp on cd9 was a fluke since it went right back down the day after and I started getting ewcm on cd 11 so ultimately I will continue taking my temp and see what happens so I can tell when AF is gonna show-or not!


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, probably a crested pekin, it's basically a fat build up on their heads that occurs under the skin so they still get feathers on it. Some people love it :) but yup, technically a genetic defect. We have one in out flock, a crested ancona.

I just saw your question about feed; bread is probably the worst thing you can give them. They LOVE grapes! That's a pretty good and cheap option.


----------



## JLM73

*CP* :hugs: sorry for the down feelings- hope it comes up for you very soon- many ladies here suffer the same. I'm sure they can give great support/an ear to vent...Lord knows I have vented plenty this past week lol

*KitKat* your chart looks good to me- and One time is all you need if well timed...ya never know when that one Golden :spermy: gets all up in that eggy! :haha: Also even tho you only had 1 BD, it is VERY well timed!!:happydance:

Not sure if *Still* is lurking still, but she was the most recent loss I believe :(
Don't recall how many dpo she was, but she Def had bfp's even on the evil FRER...
I think she's taking a break due to her hub's poss job change??
I know we were in sync cycle wise, so hoping my TTC cycle bud sneaks some :spermy: up in the pickle jar in the next few days/week :winkwink:

I "suspect" I had a cp last cycle too, had the faint then darker then fading lines thing:roll: nothing as certain as Still's but this is my first cycle on Clomid- so hopefully I can eek out a Christmas present bfp for hubs ( and me lol)


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:thumbup:
Mom buys literally like 15-20 POUNDS of grapes a WEEK ...I am not kidding...
She's obsessed with them...later it will be Oranges, then pears...oh wait no December will bring Chestnuts soon and she will eat like 5 lbs a day of THOSE or more:roll:
She b*thches about me taking ONE garden tub soak like per MONTH cuz it takes over 10 mins to fill the tub and will empty the hot water heater, but SHE buys 15-20 POUNDS of grapes a Week....:shock: and mainly eats them herself, but will get like 3 bags in a day so they start going bad cuz she will eat the NEW ones:roll:

Seriously they cost nearly $4+/lb right now for the ones she favors, the big red Globe type grapes...it's ridiculous...nearly $80/WEEK on grapes she doesn't finish...
So yep...gonna be some happy duckies LOL

Are Pekins good layers?I seriously love the little tuft thingy!
I would prob do something odd like food color the tuft to tell them apart :rofl:
So if genetic mutation...I should be able to breed crested to crested to increase baby crested oris it 50/50? Kinda like in dogs- even breedinh hairless or chinese crested to other pure bred ones, every now and then a fully coated pup pops out??


----------



## pacificlove

J, if the grapes are that big, you might have to cut them in half so the ducks don't choke on them. Otherwise check the local feed stores, some sell the pelleted feeds by the pound, or grains are good too.

Mrs G, fil and his wife life in Ontario, we are on the west coast, so just a couple thousand kilometers away. He's never made the effort to come out here until our wedding! (His kids where the ones put on planes after the divorce 20+ years ago).. bit of a different character.

And we woke up to snow this morning... It's the wet heavy kind, hope we don't loose power. Time to turn up the thermostat on the fireplace and throw some more wood into it.
And here I thought I'd get to escape the snow on the west coast this year :( hope I covered my citrus trees in time


----------



## Jezika

PL - ooh, you're lucky to have snow. I like a bit of snow. There was quite a bit just north of us, but nothing here in Toronto.

Kitty - welcome back and sorry about your grandma :( OJ is a real character, I can see. Pets for sure heal hearts. I'm frequently looking at my cats (one in particular) and reflecting on how endorphins must be oozing out of me because they bring me so much joy. They're literally healers.

Tex, Kitty, J - thinking of you this cycle... not long to go now to see.

Future - exciting about gender scan! Do you have an inkling and preference? Will you post pics for us to guess gender before you reveal?

Dobs and Gigs - I feel ya on having people on the spectrum in your fam. I think a lot of people are without us realizing? Mind you, I can get super angry over the tiniest things like the kitchen roll...

J - I was gonna say grapes are super expensive!!


----------



## Jezika

AFM, I have a selfish, ungrateful vent. But firstly, I really don't think the diarrhea means labour is imminent (for me - though I absolutely remember it preceding labour for countless other women). I've been fine since, though maybe some gentle cramping yesterday, but I truly don't feel it will happen any time soon. I can't tell you why, but I don't think it will. And then when I feel all negative, it's hard to imagine she will EVER come. I can almost convince myself I'll be the only pregnant woman in history to just keep gestating for decades. Stupid, I know. It doesn't help that SOOO many women in the December baby group have already had their babies, many of them in November, and all but one had due dates AFTER me. For some reason it's been hard to see pics of babies and hear about how much they're loved and adored and integrating into the family, all while I'm here without getting to hold or get to know Matilda... this is totally stupid, but it feels like it's happening for everyone the moment they hit 37/38 weeks, and like I'll never get to experience that love and adoration. And then I feel bad because it IS stupid for me to think that, and it also ignores how fricking lucky I am anyway. So now I just feel bitter, bad about feeling bitter, and also bad about focusing on feeling bad about being bitter when I'm swamped with schoolwork (which I should be grateful for having the opportunity to complete so I don't have to tackle it in Jan when I have a newborn!).

Anyway, so my bet, genuinely, is that Mrs. G will be the next to give birth, though obv. I hope her boys stay in there as long as poss so they're nice and ready. But if you happen to be right in your prediction, Gigs, I will mail you a thank you gift for shifting fate.


----------



## JLM73

:-k sooi yea... was super crampy like 2ish-3am.... started again late morning.... and again now since noon...
Temp dropped a bit but i slept very little and restless what time i did sleep....
Sooo normally i would have a near+ opk today,cd11, and def +opk tomoro, cd12....but yea even lighter today tomoro would be 5 1/2 days after last clomid... for all the Ov pain and Ute ache overnight to this morning, i would still have expected a half strength opk today...
I will have to get more opks tomoro when hubs gets me likely, cuts i don't want mom in my biz... but still thinking i may have O'd last night, as it def has been overnight more in the past going by bbt rise being caught kinda in the middle with bigger rise the next day:shrug:
I'm impatient lol but def don't expect to O much past cd 13 norm... at least i can get another bd in tomoro night regardless, and poss 2 more before i come back again from hubs Sunday.
So feel better about that.

Hubs is back to normal,off the man period and missing me... and apparently so is manfriend lol
He called me several times... text alot like before, and is playing dumb about knowing about hubby.... he follows my FB:roll:
Its alllll over my page... he even said congrats before lol

Green eyed monster he has...
 



Attached Files:







20161203_133023-1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1









20161205_122400-1.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## shaescott

J awkward moment when I totally get the green eyed monster thing because of Othello. 
"Oh, beware, my lord, of jealousy! It is the green-eyed monster which doth mock the meat it feeds on." -Iago, The Tragedy of Othello, William Shakespeare


----------



## Fern81

Jez- pregnancy emotions are completely crazy and ridiculous. I hope that in retrospect you will feel like Matilda came at the perfect time hun. Hoping it's very soon. X

Green- at the same time I sincerely hope your boys stay in until 37+ weeks!!

Future- are you having a gender scan or are you staying team yellow? :)

Aphy- I'm very curious, where in RSA are you from? It sounds like we are experiencing the same heat wave ;) I'm loving the summer but the drought is still obviously a big concern :/.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, it'll certainly be by the end of the week if not by the end of tomorrow. Your time is coming! Maybe you'll be like me...zero sign of labor then suddenly POP goes the waaater.

Hmm J hope you get some proper bd in and he finishes in a decent amount of time. Maybe clomid is delaying o?


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> J, if the grapes are that big, you might have to cut them in half so the ducks don't choke on them. Otherwise check the local feed stores, some sell the pelleted feeds by the pound, or grains are good too.
> 
> Mrs G, fil and his wife life in Ontario, we are on the west coast, so just a couple thousand kilometers away. He's never made the effort to come out here until our wedding! (His kids where the ones put on planes after the divorce 20+ years ago).. bit of a different character.
> 
> And we woke up to snow this morning... It's the wet heavy kind, hope we don't loose power. Time to turn up the thermostat on the fireplace and throw some more wood into it.
> And here I thought I'd get to escape the snow on the west coast this year :( hope I covered my citrus trees in time

we've had lots of frost but no snow, its a shame because I really love snow!


----------



## Fern81

Kitty- meant to say I'm in love with your little OJ's pics :) I remember when you first got him and he's grown so much! I agree pets heal the heart. My cats will always be my babies.


----------



## Aphy

Fern81 said:


> Jez- pregnancy emotions are completely crazy and ridiculous. I hope that in retrospect you will feel like Matilda came at the perfect time hun. Hoping it's very soon. X
> 
> Green- at the same time I sincerely hope your boys stay in until 37+ weeks!!
> 
> Future- are you having a gender scan or are you staying team yellow? :)
> 
> Aphy- I'm very curious, where in RSA are you from? It sounds like we are experiencing the same heat wave ;) I'm loving the summer but the drought is still obviously a big concern :/.

This heat is a killer and December is only just starting...thunder showers predicted most of the week at least which will hopefully help a little to break this heat wave. I'm from Centurion in Gauteng. You?


----------



## pacificlove

Still snowing here but it looks like the sun is trying to come out so all should be gone within the hour. I've got to take a drive to the mailbox (while I know how to drive in the snow, others don't which makes winter driving here very dangerous).
I also have to go off property to get some good cell phone reception so I can reschedule my mw appointment as we just got word about a pediatrician appointment which is scheduled for the same time.. gah, I have to make a trip to the big island on my own this week


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern81 said:


> Kitty- meant to say I'm in love with your little OJ's pics :) I remember when you first got him and he's grown so much! I agree pets heal the heart. My cats will always be my babies.

yeh he has grown loads, he's still pretty small though! unfortunately his love to sleep on my keyboard hasn't ceased so it takes me twice as long to type anything because hes either deleting it, turning my screen upside down or typing his own... sentences XD i forgot i had already said about my kitten, we got him in late September and it was late October that granny Una died. I felt like he came at the right time!


----------



## StillPraying

Happy Due Day Jez:flower: don't be sad love, I know how you feel. I broke down and cried on my due date with dd1, and then I had her 2 days later.

PL I miss snow! 

J I'm sorry but your rant about your mom and grapes was hilarious. :rofl: and your duck/southern accent bit is hysterical.

Kitty so glad to see you back on here :hugs: so sorry for your loss hon. 

Mrs G oooo Christmas baaaayyybbiiiees!!!!! I've always wanted a Christmas baby lol 

Peace sorry if you said, but have you tried any natural supplements for sex drive?

Gigsey I looooove your bump:thumbup:

Dobbles :hugs: because. lol

**For any of you (seems to be a lot of us) who struggle with depression and anxiety I highly recommend the book "heal your brain change your life" I'm currently going through CBT (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy) and I've learned so much its amazing. I'm changing my diet and trying to address my psychological issues in a more natural way because I've tried medication and it really didn't work for me, the side affects basically made it non effective.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- your feelings are completely normal. I would be frustrated too. I think Matilda is waiting on YOU to finish your school work lol I think she'll be here by the end of the week once you're all done. 

J- I think you will ov cd 14 or 15 I don't think you're getting lucky with an earlier ov. Lol


----------



## Fern81

Aphy- Pretoria! :) we're neighbours!


----------



## Cppeace

StillPraying said:


> Happy Due Day Jez:flower: don't be sad love, I know how you feel. I broke down and cried on my due date with dd1, and then I had her 2 days later.
> 
> PL I miss snow!
> 
> J I'm sorry but your rant about your mom and grapes was hilarious. :rofl: and your duck/southern accent bit is hysterical.
> 
> Kitty so glad to see you back on here :hugs: so sorry for your loss hon.
> 
> Mrs G oooo Christmas baaaayyybbiiiees!!!!! I've always wanted a Christmas baby lol
> 
> Peace sorry if you said, but have you tried any natural supplements for sex drive?
> 
> Gigsey I looooove your bump:thumbup:
> 
> Dobbles :hugs: because. lol
> 
> **For any of you (seems to be a lot of us) who struggle with depression and anxiety I highly recommend the book "heal your brain change your life" I'm currently going through CBT (Cognitive Behavioral Therapy) and I've learned so much its amazing. I'm changing my diet and trying to address my psychological issues in a more natural way because I've tried medication and it really didn't work for me, the side affects basically made it non effective.

Several times... He won't eat healthier, I make him fresh herbal tea almost every day that is like the only thing i can get him to actually cooperate on... He drinks about 3/4 of a gallon of it a day. I wish I could find reasonably priced dried herbs I could steep in his tea, but anything that is proported to work is either in tea bag and like $2 a bag, powder so it can be properly steeped or will ruin the flavor if his tea. Supplements in pill form he will remember for like 3 or 4 days and then forget, stop taking them. 

It is a fragile subject with him and he feels guilty and bad about it but he is either too tired for sex or simply doesn't think about it. I have to initiate sex 98% of the time. Unless it is his day off he will say he's too tired. He complains if I wake him 10 mins early for some sex. Our schedules are opposite each other now and we only share one day off but even when we has both days off together it made no difference. Even on his week long vacations and such he rarely feels randy. He just doesn't think about sex often. He doesn't even masturbate often. It's just not his nature.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I bet you it is definitely due to his diet. That happens to dh when he doesn't eat right. As soon as he starts eating healthy he's all over it. I found maca really helped too which you can get in pill or powder form. Not sure if it's in a tea form. But honestly no amount of it will truly help if his diet is high in sugar.


----------



## JLM73

*Cp* I understand- I had to CHASE down my ex hubs and literally throw fit to even get him to BD when we conceived DS- he even tried to sabotage it the cycle before pulling out, and the cycle we conceived wearing a flipping condom in the dark, then I FOUND it in the sheet in his mad dash diggin on the bed when I flipped the lights on:saywhat: I flipped majorly- so he cooperated the next couple days and we got DS, but I literally had to threaten to leave if he pulled anymore sh*t as he kept SAYING he wanted a kid:roll: Now the F-er lies in court saying he had to Chase ME around for sex???

Maybe if you bring him the pill supps? My hubs has them next to his insulin on the kitchen table, and is fairly good about them, I didn't force it this cycle, but will try maca next cycle if this one fails. 
When I want to make sure he takes them- they get handed to him WITH his coffee every a.m.:haha:
He just makes a face and takes them, big baby.
Perhaps that would work?
Or not sure if HE is but the ladies here mentioned to me before that men tho ...ahem....handle themselves alot or watch porn alot, can totally warp their ability to DTD...so true. My hubs isn't much for porn...but I'm sure he "take care of himself" when I'm not there lol.
Maybe ask your dude if he would just hand you a cup- no stress to please you, get up early etc- hell most dude can crank out a "sample" fairly quick by themselves:shrug:
Sorry you are having a long TTC time tho- I FEEL your pain !

*Jez* ahhh Momma Bear:hugs: I think Little Tilda is just NOT wanting to share her debut lol. You will DEF enjoy all the attention to yourself not sharing the Lime Light...and I think bot YOU and She deserve it.
So no worries, she's just primping for the debut, like YOU didn't wanna leave the house to get food that day with the water off, sweaty and hair a mess:rofl:
Sorry...blush...it was a tad funny. She just wants to be picture perfect when she "strolls down your street" lol
Besides...be glad you aren't an ELEPHANT as you said you felt huge early on, and latter- you look GREAT and I am positive she will not gestate for decades...and poor elephant mamas! Seriously!? like 95 weeks gestation ! 
I'm sure they have many a FML moment:haha:

*STILLLL*:wohoo: missed yer face! Well...your coffee beans :rofl:

AFM *MrsG* thank you for being one of my bringers of Clomid reality check...
I was again mentally prepped for not Oing for another 3-4 days...Unnnntil I checked my cervix...It was high but def closed last night, and today I got lots of watery cm, it's so high I can barely touch it now, and definitely OPEN as a Motel 6...I may have to leave the light on fer hubby and drive there tonight:rofl:
Cuz with my luck tomoro will be either too late- or he will get performance anxiety:roll:
I may just pop in and surprise him...that would be 2 days after the pickle juice if I go today- and if I O later- no harm no foul 
But I have rarely had more than a 36-48 hrs of wide open cervix. Takes a good few days to go from medium to closed after O, but Wide open- not long.
Gah...I will just tell him I'll stop in, cuz I just recalled he won't even get me tomoro till like 9pm- and an hour drive home....drama...Tis my middle name


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp & still- I'm sure diet has a little to do with it but my DH doesn't eat well at all especially if I'm not making his lunches and dinners and we still have sex 2-3 times a week. That's even with him leaving for work at 230am and getting home at 7pm. I would say we both start it 50ish % of the time. Still I would agree with whoever said he may have some sort of deficiency. But I understand it's a sensative subject and may be hard to talk about. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## M&S+Bump

CP - is he depressed? 

Sex is something you have to work at - I don't think there's many people out there who are naturally at it like rabbits past a certain point in their relationship. However, the less you do it, the less you want it, then the less you think about it - and so on until it just isn't on the agenda. If both of you are ok with it, then that's fine, but it kinda sounds like you aren't. I speak as someone who suffered (I didn't suffer, I was perfectly fine - my husband was very unhappy though) low sex drive due to depression for years. It can be changed and improved, but obviously only if he cares enough to do so. 

Still, I'll look into that book :) CBT helped me temporarily with some phobias a few years back. I never much got on with therapy of any kind though.

Jez - perfectly normal feelings, and I promise, in a month you won't even remember this feeling. Also it is entirely possible like Mrs G said that she's hanging in there until YOU are ready for her - once you finish up school and hopefully get to relax a bit, you might just find things kick off.

Hate snow. It messes up the post and annoys customers and I had enough of it for a life-time in my first ten years :haha: I'm glad Scottish winters are usually just more of the same grey and rain as all year round.

Kitty - OJ is adorable, especially that tree pic.

Sorry, that's as far as I went back. Head hurts. Busy week this week. Joe's school concert today. Court tomorrow (let's hope it isn't adjourned this time) Scan on Friday. Christmas night out with the shop lot on Saturday. Then another concert next Monday. I just want to go to bed and get woken up when it is all over.


----------



## Cppeace

He has a terrible diet but there is not a lot I can do about it. He won't eat most vegetables. He doesn't like most fruits unless I make him smoothies all the time. He likes pasta, pizza, hamburgers, steak on occasion- no condiments, no gravies, no rice, no beans. He lives mostly on the home made pizza I make him - healthier than store bought but still not healthy. He eats some sweets but not like a tonfor his size. He is 6'3 and prolly has like an icecream pop and maybe 2 or 3 pieces of candy... Overly he is prolly eating between 1400-and 2500 calories a day- works a physical job that sometimes stresses him out. Walking would really be the only exercise I would consistently be able to get him to do. I'm not big on going for walks though with my feet, balance and step length he walks almost twice as fast as me so I have to speed up and he has to slow down and neither of us our comfy lol... He is not very overweight overall prolly 20lbs or so currently - it will swing from 15-30lbs during any given year.

And no Maca cannot be made into tea or put into bakes goods I already looked into it .


----------



## gigglebox

Side post...

Omg, this RPL is brutal. Had a sneeze whilst laying on the couch...it seriously feels like someone is taking a knife and stabbing it into my side, the trying to pull the wound open for about 15-29 seconds before is slowly subsides. I don't remember having anything like this with DS1. I had calf cramps a lot, but they weren't as excruciating. 

Also, I made an album on facebook for the pregnancy that only has 3 pics right now, two bumps and my "pregnant 2-3" digital. A friend asked me if it meant I was pregnant with 2-3 babies :dohh:


----------



## Cppeace

As for me bringing him the supplements... I find it kinda insulting overall when I was trying to conceive, temping, eating healthy, charting, researching and he wouldn't even take a simple supplement every day... I would remind him every day for around a week, but feel I am not his dang mother and he is an adult and should be able to contribute something since he is who forced me to start this dang journey because he is who said how much he wants our kids.

I've come to accept that once month on avg is gonna be what we have... There will be fluke months of 2 or 3 times but then some month of 0 times... He knows if he ever goes 57 days on me again I may doing something erratic... He can see my personality change the longer we go without sex ....

I am currently depressed so currently nothing matters but this pup on my shoulder. 
Need to get it together and head outside to feed the horse.


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for the kind words, guys. This is why I <3 you all.

As for sex drive issues, I struggle with it too. These ladies know DH and I haven't had sex since conception, and M&S is right that for us it became so infrequent (originally due to bleeding in first tri and fear that sex would make it worse) that it eventually just went off the agenda. But even before that it was a struggle to do it more than once a month. It's mainly my fault since after 9 years of being with DH (though this happened after a lot less), my drive just went down. I always felt too tired or I wouldn't want to have to go to the effort of shaving and showering and looking sexy etc., so then I wouldn't FEEL sexy, plus it just stopped being exciting. it caused a lot of problems for a while with DH resenting me, but after a few years he seems to have kind of accepted it and claims his sex drive is pretty low too (which I do believe it is, but he does still self-pleasure). These days neither of us wants to be the one to initiate. I'd say it's not a MAJOR problem at face value, but I think it is something we should work at... somehow... because I think we both know intimacy is important and we don't want it to be the way it is, esp with its underlying resentments. I just know the ball is in my court, since he will not want to make any moves and maybe even resist mine (coz he does not want to feel that rejection). It'll take a lot of work for sure and tbh I don't even know how to go about it. Sorry for essay... but anyway, I feel ya, CP. Also, DH has a great diet and very active lifestyle, but still isn't a sex machine, ha. I do suspect he may have lower-than-average testosterone, though.


----------



## JLM73

I <3 you Ladies! So much stepping up for support on all fronts!

On a side note- Manfriend has managed to piss me right off not even half a day later:growlmad:
I don't go on FB often at all- usually post and ghost some food I made, or something about DS and me and hubs- like flying a kite the other day :shrug:

So imagine my surprise when MY hubs sends me screen shots of A hole Manfriend - congratulating my Hubby on our marriage ( no way he didn't know...)
Then my hubs thanked him and Ahole Manfriend posts a reply saying -
"Tell your wife to stop fist pumping that I called her back and saying untrue things"
No jk, no LOL, no anything!
So my confused hubs posted back "???"

I saw NONE of this until DH sent me a screen shot asking What this was about!
I have not even CHECKED who FB'd me in days- like 90 notifications lol and REALLY?!?!
You try to stir sh*t up with my hubs- who was actually HAPPY manfriend and I were talking again after 7-8 months!!
I am pissed!
I NEVER fist pumped nor said untrue things- HE was texting ME and HE called me FIRST ...I was the one calling him BACK- bcuz I missed his a.m. call while out with my dog!
What a F-er! I can't believe he is pulling this crap- 
And especially after I called him out he STILL lied and said -
He never typed that stuff, and that he was joking and even y hubby got it...
Pretty sure my hubby DIDN'T given he left class to post ????
- I am soooo over his asss- the only reason I am trying not to flip is DS was so excited about seeing Manfriend's girls again this Sunday :(
Likely not happening now that he pissed hubs annnd me off...
Immature ass...:growlmad:

Totally agree with sex dropping off the radar the less it happens- with first hubs we went nearly 2 years without sex...he tried a few times but I was NOT feeling it


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- wth?! I don't even have words lol men are stupid (ok I had 3 words)

Sex drive- I agree 100% on the not wanting the longer you go without it. I'll go through phases with low sex drive and we won't have sex for a couple weeks and we'll talk and then go like 3 days in a row doing it and it changes everything. It makes us both want it more. But I do have to say I'm super lucky because we've become so close and comfortable with each other that we're able to share our fantasies and be very open and honest with each other. We often try new things and toys so it really doesn't get boring. Before we opened up and got to this point it did get pretty routine and that's when my sex drive went down the toilet.

Gig- I'm sorry!! RLP sucks sooo much! Mine came and went. Was really bad for a few weeks for better and recently came back :( hopefully you get a break soon.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, you used my words for sex drive. Hubby and I are the same. Right now sex is off the radar for me (although I have considered it just to fix what needs fixing). Hubby started acting a bit odd last weekend, either he's giving me space and just doing 4th trimester husband duty (so he claims) or he's pouting because it's been 3+ weeks since our last time and he doesn't do anything on his own. He's getting sex deprived and letting it out on me by withdrawing more. I got 3 kisses all weekend, so when he left i Burst into tears and told him how I felt. I am guessing he's trying to distance himself to keep the sex drive at bay??

Is it the season for men to be stupid?

J, I feel for you.


----------



## Cppeace

We've talked about what we like in sex very early on. We used a few toys early on. He even bought one without telling me but never used it on me, I found in in his drawer one day. 
He doesn't have any real fantasies sex wise.. We've talked about everything from simple toys to three ways. We talk about everything - he just doesn't have a lot of sex drive. Very early on in the sexual part of our relationship We had sex in various rooms, a couple times a week then it became just the living room or bedroom, then just the bedroom. At first even if I was the primary initiator he would jump at the chance lol but after the move (We'd been together around a year or so) it simply became less and less and he would tell me how he was too tired or just didn't feel like it.
Then he kept mentioning wanting kids and I caved in and said sure we can start trying. We had sex well the first 2 or 3 months then he stared having trouble with being able to finish... I figured it was the pressure so stopped pressuring, mentioning I was fertile... Didn't help...After a few months of more annoyance and frustration, missing ovulation after ovulation I put up a white board in the living room with sex stats like how long it had been since sex last, our avg per month, our most in a day, the longest streak without... He did nothing but whine about seeing it, took pride in erasing the streak when it got above 20 but it still didn't really up our avg so I gave up on it for now anyway... It's just something I have to deal with.


----------



## DobbyForever

Going to be Mia I feel like death I think I am fighting off a cold plus I think th hcg finally hit me ><


----------



## gigglebox

J, what on earth is "fist pumping"? Other than the thing you do in the air with your fist...

Cpp, how serious is he about having kids? Maybe that's the discussion that needs to be had, not necessarily the sex itself. Has he had any tests run on him? Blood count or SA? Seems very unfair that he is unwilling to try and help the situation in any way :/ wish i could offer some useful advice. 

Dobs, you poor thing, i hope you don't get morning sickness! It's rough! 

I forget who asked but yes, my re-scan is tomorrow. I'm still not expecting her to be able to tell sex but my fingers are crossed!


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw pregnant 2-3 pregnant with 2-3 babies was effing hilarious 

No morning sickness. I had really crappy sleep on Saturday and last night, and a mishap left me sans lunch today. It's just headaches and fatigue. I feel like I am getting dehydrated because I don't have the strength to get up to get water


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, gig's words of advice: do NOT let yourself get dehydrated or too hungry! Seriously, your body will react poorly then you'll REALLY feel like shit! Get some water, girl!


----------



## Cppeace

I believe he is in the mode that he is plenty young enough at 28 that he is not worried about it. I on the other hand am 33 now, 3 months from 34... I don't think he has truly let it sink in that we may never get pregnant again. I've been grieving it on and off for months now even though before trying I was not concerned about having them.
No neither of us are big on doctors so we have had no tests done.

On a different note, been feeling mildly nauseous for a couple hours now... Dunno why... no sign of AF yet... Wondering if my low temp today might have been from going to bed with wet hair... As I generally shower earlier in the day I'm not sure if that would cool me down or not ... Hmm guess only time will tell.


----------



## pacificlove

Cpp, young or not but certain things can happen to men in their young days that will affect their fertility.. getting hit into thr crown jewels? 
If he's using a laptop on the lap or seat warmers in his car can.
Honestly it sounds like he needs a talk of he's still wanting kids?

And quick rant: we ordered a few items from Carter's for our little one, and they shipped wrong stuff. Sizing is right, but we ordered things with cute animals on them. They shipped us sport prints and one I just call ugly! So disappointed


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selfish post:

The last two days my stomach has been so sore. Hurts to move at times and extra tight. Plus so much pressure. A little in the vagina region but mostly pressure on the back door. I don't have to go to the bathroom and I'm not backed up. Any ideas? I'm assuming this is just how the end of pregnancy is.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, my vote is on twins running out of room. 

Dobs, keep up with the fluids and food. Easier to keep up then to catch up.


----------



## kittykat7210

mrs.green2015 said:


> Selfish post:
> 
> The last two days my stomach has been so sore. Hurts to move at times and extra tight. Plus so much pressure. A little in the vagina region but mostly pressure on the back door. I don't have to go to the bathroom and I'm not backed up. Any ideas? I'm assuming this is just how the end of pregnancy is.

My vote is with Pacific, no room! am I right in thinking that you are quite petite? Poor things are getting squashed!! But they'll just have to hold off a wee bit longer!! I have heard that palmers cocoa butter is great for the uncomfy tummy part, but I have no suggestions for the other sections I'm afraid!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm afraid that's just the end of pregnancy Mrs G. Feeling like they're coming out of your butt is no fun :(

Dobs. Eat, drink. You'll feel like death if you don't - it's worth the effort of getting that water.

PL - e-mail Carters and tell them to pull their finger out! Sounds like they sent you someone else's order. And hubby, it's only been three weeks since Logan was born - are you not under doctor's orders to wait six weeks? We were and that kept DH at bay and not too stroppy about it. I chucked in a few BJs cos he's another one that won't help himself. 

J - wtf? I think I'd be blocking someone on FB for that...

CP - don't know how you put up with it? How is the rest of the relationship? You're only 34... that's a long time to go still, putting up with something that doesn't get better with time, for sure.


----------



## Aphy

J, I second the idea of blocking Manfriends ass off FB. DH needs to put his friend in his place! He can't badmouth you like that on FB

Dobs - Hoe you feel better soon! Take it easy if you can...

As for the sex drive thing, I have a next to nothing sex drive and DH doesn't seem to have a high one either. He generally doesn't initiate it often so when it does happen, it is usually me who has initiated it. Often there are a few misses in the month where he isn't able to finish.When I do initiate, it is strictly a conscious decision to do sexy-time, not out of any need or drive. I almost keep like a diary in the back of my head, that if we dont BD in a week/2 week period, then I will initiate it. It is and sounds very calculated but it seems to work for us. Obviously he has no idea that I do it this way but I also don't think he would be upset if he did.

Jez, I hope Matilda makes her appearance as soon as possible, I can imagine how impatient you must be feeling!


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp can you share your chart?

Green, hmm not sure but i would definitely wager whoever's head down is causing the pressure you're feeling in your bum. I think that's what causes the "pregnant waddle" for some ladies.


----------



## Cppeace

Overall our relationship is very good. We commincate well, love eachother deeply, he is very affectionate, caring and protective-it is really only the sex that is a real issue.

As for my chart I was not charting this cycle until close to when I suspected AF cause I wanted to see the temp drop to know when to expect AF... so I really only have the last 10 temps, 8 of which are in post ovulation area temp and the one yesterday should have signalled AF but nothing yet :(


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmmm how curious. Hope you just have a late implanter or something! Did you have bd at the rigt time if by chance you ovulated late?

Also, don't fret about not being able to have babies yet. I know your age is a factor but you are still on the younger side, not advanced maternal yet. It took me 5 months to get pregnant with my m/c, then another 5 months for this one. I think it took Dobs 7 months before her m/c, and another 7 for this one.

I don't remember anyone else's time frames...


----------



## TexasRider

On the other hand I've been trying for almost 18 months now... I'm 33 and DH is 34. So yeah..... 

Temp is looking good- but I've got a sick kiddo at home. First she had pinkeye Thursday and Friday and then Monday she woke up throwing up. Today she's still with the Inlaws and her temp is up but not quite a fever and complaining of her throat hurting.... Ugh


----------



## JLM73

*Cp* I know I asked before, and may have missed this- but would he be willing to do a solo act and finish in a cup?? All you need to do then is suck it up in a syringe, and SLOWLLY squirt it up in the vajay...lay down for 20-30 mins if youo can and bob's yer uncle!
Or you can put the swimmers in and use a "soft cup" to hold them right up by the cervix for up to 12 hrs, so there's no drippage:thumbup:
CVS sells Soft Cups(menstrual cup) and *syringes* can be gotten in the kids medicine section of walmart etc- as those are used alot to give meds to babies.

I would think he should at least be willing to just do a solo gig and finish in a cup- then pass that baby to you like a relay race! I just did this last night, as my hubs wasn't taking his longesssst to finish, but he was on the bottom ya know, and I didn't wanna lose any soldiers lol. I was able to use the specimen cup ( you can use any completely clean cup ( boil like a baby bottle) OR just pop into a local lab abd LIE like a rug:haha:
I just tell them I need a cup to get a pee (or poop) specimen from my kid to take in... They have zillions and usually couldn't care less and hand them to you no question.
At least this way- maybe the "too tired" can't really be used, cuz he wouldn't have ANY pressure to do more than move his hand and stare at porn or whatever lol.
If he balks at THAT then :yellowcard: something is up and perhaps he changed his mind on kids or something- that means : Time for a "Come to Jesus" talk :trouble:

:coffee: I did drive to meet hubby last night, brought a TON of dried goods from couponing hauls - rices, taco kits, pasta dinners, mashed potatoes, cake mixes, cereals etc) Then I just sat and talked then put on a comedy movie for us to watch.
I didn't want him stressing that I ONLY made the drive to jump him and make a fast get away with my goods lol.

So BD happened later than pplanned....well FINISHED later than pls, and I ended up cupping the pickle juice goo, then added some pre-seed to it and syringed it in there...:blush: and yessss....had to use that damn glass again cuz neither of us could find the 2 soft cups I made before lol.
So I did look at the time and we finished literally at midnight, but by the time I cupped syringed and put the plug/catcher cup in it was like 10 mins later :roll:
Note: Some valiant soldiers were lost to the tile floor during cup in sertion :cry: They will be missed, but we appreciate their valiant effort in the Battle of TTC:rofl:
I did drip like 2 small drips....and was like Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
There was plenty that stayed Inside me and no drips with the cup.
Temp...exactly the same as ystrdy:dohh:
I did sleep in 2 sections tho so ignoring it for now.
Gonna opk around 1ish.

And hubs wanted me to tell you all the shot glass is from a Fireball liquor Gift set...he found that quite funny, putting a fireball up in the vajay that is...


----------



## Cppeace

JLM73 said:


> *Cp* I know I asked before, and may have missed this- but would he be willing to do a solo act and finish in a cup?? All you need to do then is suck it up in a syringe, and SLOWLLY squirt it up in the vajay...lay down for 20-30 mins if youo can and bob's yer uncle!
> Or you can put the swimmers in and use a "soft cup" to hold them right up by the cervix for up to 12 hrs, so there's no drippage:thumbup:
> CVS sells Soft Cups(menstrual cup) and *syringes* can be gotten in the kids medicine section of walmart etc- as those are used alot to give meds to babies.
> 
> I would think he should at least be willing to just do a solo gig and finish in a cup- then pass that baby to you like a relay race! I just did this last night, as my hubs wasn't taking his longesssst to finish, but he was on the bottom ya know, and I didn't wanna lose any soldiers lol. I was able to use the specimen cup ( you can use any completely clean cup ( boil like a baby bottle) OR just pop into a local lab abd LIE like a rug:haha:
> I just tell them I need a cup to get a pee (or poop) specimen from my kid to take in... They have zillions and usually couldn't care less and hand them to you no question.
> At least this way- maybe the "too tired" can't really be used, cuz he wouldn't have ANY pressure to do more than move his hand and stare at porn or whatever lol.
> If he balks at THAT then :yellowcard: something is up and perhaps he changed his mind on kids or something- that means : Time for a "Come to Jesus" talk :trouble:
> 
> :coffee: I did drive to meet hubby last night, brought a TON of dried goods from couponing hauls - rices, taco kits, pasta dinners, mashed potatoes, cake mixes, cereals etc) Then I just sat and talked then put on a comedy movie for us to watch.
> I didn't want him stressing that I ONLY made the drive to jump him and make a fast get away with my goods lol.
> 
> So BD happened later than pplanned....well FINISHED later than pls, and I ended up cupping the pickle juice goo, then added some pre-seed to it and syringed it in there...:blush: and yessss....had to use that damn glass again cuz neither of us could find the 2 soft cups I made before lol.
> So I did look at the time and we finished literally at midnight, but by the time I cupped syringed and put the plug/catcher cup in it was like 10 mins later :roll:
> Note: Some valiant soldiers were lost to the tile floor during cup in sertion :cry: They will be missed, but we appreciate their valiant effort in the Battle of TTC:rofl:
> I did drip like 2 small drips....and was like Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
> There was plenty that stayed Inside me and no drips with the cup.
> Temp...exactly the same as ystrdy:dohh:
> I did sleep in 2 sections tho so ignoring it for now.
> Gonna opk around 1ish.
> 
> And hubs wanted me to tell you all the shot glass is from a Fireball liquor Gift set...he found that quite funny, putting a fireball up in the vajay that is...

We actually talked about doing that... he seemed ok with it but it just never tried it... if I decide to go back to ttc it will be brought up again and probably used... 

Since AF didn't show last night I am suspecting my first annovulatory cycle :( and no last we bd was cd19. This is cd40 of a normal 30-31 day cycle


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* sorry about the sick kiddo :hugs: Def don't get that Pink Eye :shock:
I had it once as a kid- petting my cat and rubbing my eye started the irritation which ended up as Pink Eye later in the week- waking with eye crusted over, and sore if I pressed on it...My very non attentive NURSE mother just kept saying wash your face off- but by the end of the week with it crusted every morning - couldn't even open it, then red/sore to touch after- I went to my Dad who yelled at mom for not taking me to the doc lol.
I just recall those sulfur type eye drops that burned like hell!

Hope the lil one gets better quickly!

And woman! Your chart is looking awe-sommme! BD wellll played indeed:thumbup:

:dohh: totally forgot on my earlier long winded post ( when aren't they lol)
Given some man juice went in just before midnight, and I scooped and syringed in the drippage lol and used the NON soft cup AFTER midnight...I put myself down for both Monday PM :sex: and Tues AM:sex: :shrug:
I didn't wanna be irked by the technicalities on my chart, plus I noted it all so that way I can count my O - # easier....in my mad scientist mind....don't judge me lol


----------



## JLM73

*Peace*...sorry I really need to go get coffee lol. Meant to say you can purchase a home insem kit fairly cheap Online. I got one YEARRRS ago for like $30??
It is all sterile, and was vaccuum sealed- came with a syringe, specimen cup, speculum:shock: and gloves and thin catheter, so basically like a kit a Dr office would have.

I only pulled out the sterile specimen cup and syringe...may get all crazy if I end up at cycle 31, and break out the speculum so my down for anything hubs can SEE the cervix, and ensure the syringe/tubing drips them right ON the opening. Not goin in there, as that would be IUI, and usually the semen/sperm are "washed" at doc's offices before that, but I always wondered how is it considered risky for the :spermy: batter to go in the ute without washing?? 
I mean ppl get busy in all kinds of dirty places ( sand, woods, salt water...) and yea...the goo is still shot right up to that "open" cervix if you are in the sterile window...
Ok....I'm loopy lol coffe time and back to crocheting hats lol


----------



## Cppeace

I would assume all I would need is syringe and cup, the rest seems extras, interesting but unneeded. We shall... This cycle has to end first... so ready for that.


----------



## JLM73

*CPeaceful* I think it will indeed lessen the stress for both of you!:hugs:
Not sure if you get EWCM- I don't anymore, but pre-seed is lovely to add in the cup as it balances your vag ph as well as being Super easy for :spermy: to swim thru:thumbup:

Hubs and I only got married this past July, and he is THE most into/cooperative, does any crazy thing I ask takes whatever supps I tell him Guy, BUT as we have been TTC since late June/early July his "ability to finish" has DEF taken a nose dive.
I am 43 and used several donors last year, and a reg BF year before, so it is Def my egg quality that is an issue, not ALL those donors/BF/hubby could have :spermy: issues:nope:
But my hubs- visibly is down further and further each cycle- as even tho it is a fact my eggs are "old" and of questionable quality, I think as a Man he just expected to be the Hero of my epic journey, and just come ( pardon the pun) in and Save the day on the first or 2nd try.

Perhaps your man is internally doing the same:shrug:
I truly think the let him go solo it out, and hand the cup off after will greatly reduce his "tiredness/stress" not finishing etc.

It works with my hubs, as he is well aware his performance stress causes lack of finish like 50-75% of the times in fertile window, but when I :winkwink: say babe it's GO time, but my (*insert body part of choice here*) is hurting... would you take one for the team, and gimme a cup today?

He usually is fine with it, and usually does it within an hour or 2.
But if you think your man would be more apt - maybe hand it to him in the a.m. before he leaves? Men tend to be a bit"up" in the mornings ...pitching tents and such:haha:
Or I just leave the cup on the bathroom counter, and tell hubs early in the day- can you please Donate to the Cause ( insert big smile and bat lashes) before or after your shower? I left the cup out ...lol

He hasn't said no yet. Occasionally I bribe him with can I get a cup and I'll give you a full massage

Or his fave candy has to be made cuz very few stores here sell them- Chocolate Covered Gummy Bears:roll:
They are super easy to make - just melt chocolate for dipping candies/fruit whatever then dip bears and let them dry/harden.
So I have been know to say - If you contribute to the cause I'll make you some Chocolate Gummy Bears:winkwink: and he lights up like a Kid in Christmas :rofl:

Men are such odd birds!

**Just saw on News that IKEA is expanding paid parental leave up to* 4 months* for birth, adoptive or foster moms and dads! Go IKEA!!


----------



## Cppeace

I generally get EWCM just before and during ovulation, some months I only get watery but usually Plenty of EW...

We shall see I will talk to him about it... once this cycle finally ends... Hopefully soon. I can't take the insane emotions currently.


----------



## gigglebox

in shock.
 



Attached Files:







BABY BITTLE_1_2.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## mrs.green2015

Are those boy parts?!?!!!


----------



## Cppeace

So a little boy then? Congrats! :)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs! Fill me in, I don't know what that means ;) since I stayed team yellow, I have no idea what to look for :haha:

MS: my mw never actually said "no sex" she just said a about 2 weeks ago "I have couples that go back at it a week later. Just remember, use lots of lube and protection." :saywhat:


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs! Boy?!


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, those are most DEFINITELY boy bits!
I am in total shock. I was pretty convinced it was a girl...especially with the doctor and nurse both leaning pink...and then all my nausea this time around...and my own gut feeling...

Guess I'm one of those people who's gut feeling steered them wrong! 

I'm having a little bit of a tough time of it but I know I'll come around. Des is going to be so happy. Hubby is going to be absolutely shocked; he is as sure as I was that this is a girl! But unlike me, he really didn't care one way or another. He wanted a girl because I wanted a girl, but I know he's going to be thrilled to have another boy.

PL, here's the pic with an arrow pointing out his junk :haha: from there you can make out his bum and legs. 

Whereas he has those thing tightly crossed the last two ultrasounds, he was showing his bean bags off like they were a prized treasure today! Holy moly, there is no question now.
 



Attached Files:







BABY BITTLE_1_3.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can't believe it I'm in shock too!! I'm also terrible with gut instinct haha I was convinced I was having a boy and girl. I was so wrong. Lol 
But as soon as I saw it I thought "Des is going to be so thrilled! He'll love having a little brother!"


----------



## Cppeace

lol Well boys do prize their bean bags lol Congrats again


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw congrats gig!!! Your handling it like a trooper too. I'm honestly nervous for tomorrow now because I feel like it must be a girl since there's so many boys! Lol


----------



## shaescott

Omg gigs a boy! What a surprise!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, Des will love having a little brother! Congratulations :) and thanks for explaining

Here come more boys after this.threats streak of all girls ;)

And attached is a picture of how we feed, sort off. Honestly my hand in that picture isn't there to support Ls weight. Lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161206_093748.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Aphy

Gigs,what a surprise! Hope the shock settles in soon 

Pacific,such a gorgeous photo...looking so relaxed and peaceful


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I love your cat! It just looks like he's thinking "okay this kid was cool at first but now he's taking my cuddle time" lol
Such a gorgeous pic!


----------



## Cppeace

So, me and my guy just had a good talk about it all and shall def start ttc again once this cycle finally ends... He is fine with trying more sex and the cup syringe way as well... So, let's hope this cycle will end already and Maybe I can get pregnant before my 34 bday in Feb... Anything is possible I suppose.

Cervix has gotten lower and firmer so maybe AF today. Fx


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats gigs!!! A little boy wow!! Xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

A boooooy! Two brothers will be adorable. I know that disappointment but I wouldn't swap Nat for a girl.

J - chocolate gummy bears? That's a thing? Eww. And Ikea being a Swedish company, giving four months is the very least they could do - in Sweden it's at least a year, if not longer.

We were 18+ months trying for Joe (I was 24) Nat was first cycle after stopping bf, didn't have period inbetween. Ella was 3rd cycle after stopping bf. MC was 3rd cycle from coil out. And this one first cycle after MC, no period inbetween.

My employee, having dragged us all through this farce of a prosecution, pled guilty this morning, without us even having to give evidence. This is the second trial date, first was adjourned, so wtf didn't she just plead last time instead of wasting another month? But at least it's over. Sentencing on 20th Jan, which I intend to go and watch and applaud, since I've been cheated out of getting to watch her squirm :haha:

And it is DH and I's 14th anniversary of making it an official relationship. Less than a handful of years til I will have spent half of my life with him.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, I'm already coming around. I'm excited to surprise hubs and our families, especially since everyone seems to be thinking girl. 

Oh that's great news cpp! Will you be temping more diligently now? Doing opk's?

Future, what gender are you hoping for?

Ohh I've had chocolate gummies from australia before. I'll link you to my review if anyone's interested.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry to just jump on -

I tried to do the spoiler thing, I managed to
Do it and add a text in my spoiler box but couldn't work out how to add in a photo, so super sorry in advance but here is my disgusting photo-

7 weeks post partum today, no rips or tears and stopped bleeding around 4 weeks postpartum, I had a retained placenta and lost the other half 24 hours After birth and was very anemic but other than that no complications,

Now.. every time I have sex it feels tender in my lower belly, and I bleed after / have yellowy/ gloopy discharge that I've never experienced before in my whole life, it almost reminds me of my plug? Any idea what it could be or what I should do? X 

(Going back now to catch up on your posts!) xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2095.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Grossness part 2
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2097.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cppeace

gigglebox said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm already coming around. I'm excited to surprise hubs and our families, especially since everyone seems to be thinking girl.
> 
> Oh that's great news cpp! Will you be temping more diligently now? Doing opk's?
> 
> Future, what gender are you hoping for?
> 
> Ohh I've had chocolate gummies from australia before. I'll link you to my review if anyone's interested.

Yeah I will go back to temping full time now and continue doing the opks between cd10 and 25(I generally ovulate between cd 18-22)

We shall see how quick my frustration mounts to how long I can keep it up lol... But happy to hang around here with ya'll :)


----------



## gigglebox

https://delectableaustralia.blogspot.com/2012/09/allens-chicos.html?m=1

My adventures in eating Australian food. The link is directly to the chocolate gummies.


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, I had the same thing with DS. It took several weeks but eventually stopped. Isn't PL or someone else experiencing the same thing right now?

M&S, when did you start feeling kicks on the outside? It wasn't long ago, right? 

I think baby just kicked my hand. But it seems too early...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Last week they were visible Gigs, so I think they'd easily have been felt from the outside a week or two earlier - but we haven't been paying that much attention! :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

I've heard anywhere past 12 weeks you can begin feeling movement... Some women not until 20+ weeks depends on the woman and baby/placenta placement.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, you feel it internally before you do externally. I felt it early with ds (internally around 14 weeks) but can't remember when i felt it outside :-k but i felt it today while my hand was resting on my belly with a phone in my hand, and at the same time my hand bounced.


----------



## Cppeace

Well I have Friends who tell me with there second or further children they can begin feeling movement internally around 9-10 weeks. I talk a lot with my Natural Birth friends on Facebook. And they have told me they sometimes felt kicks externally as early as 12 weeks with their subsequent births. Just from what I have been told. I personally have no experience with feeling any movement.


----------



## gigglebox

Really?! Wow i probably would have assumed it was gas that early :haha:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Kit- I also remember your posts when you first got OJ he is gorgeous and getting so big! Love the tree!

still- I also suffer with depression, I never knew changing your diet could help? Mines terrible! Way too much sugar (I have such a sweet tooth will often skip meals and eat biscuits etc instead!) do you still take anti depressants or did you stop them? I'm on 40mg citalopram & propanolol for anxiety but don't use those. The only bad effect I find of the citalopram is that it kills me sex drive! I used to have a healthy sex drive and would have sex once / twice a day, now I roll my eyes and hope it's over and done with as quickly as possible! Lucky if he gets it once a week lol

Jez - the last weeks of pregnancy are the longest weeks of your life! I think the diorrhea is a good sign though, I always had a funny tummy then labour would normally happen 2/3 days after! Good luck! X 

Ttc times - I was 19 with my first, and was NTNP and got my bfp 11 months later and had her at the age of 20, my second I was 22, again NTNP and got my BFP when first born was 13 months old .. and Ella I tried for (using OPKs) got my bfp on my 10th cycle at the age of 24 .. so it can take a while! My bestie stops her pill and falls pregnant usually with in 10 weeks! Everyone is so different x


----------



## M&S+Bump

I felt movement from about 12 weeks with this one, but it is #4 so I'm well used to what's a muscle twitch or gas bubble and what's a baby tap-tapping away. The others were nowhere near that early. I have heard other ladies reporting movement from 10 weeks though.

Keeps, diet can have a massive effect on depression - sugar and caffeine just send you soaring and then crashing, too much carbs makes you lethargic and sluggish - not enough veg and you start to lack vitamins you need to keep energy up. The first thing they recommend is eating healthy, and getting regular exercise, preferably outdoors, and sleeping in a regular rhythm. I was actually prescribed sleeping pills before anti-ds to see if fixing my sleep pattern would be enough to get me functional again (it didn't work, I still sleep like crap) It's worth a try!


----------



## StillPraying

gigsey congrats on finding out gender. I know you were wanting a girl and I feel you on that (I have two girls) so if you need to talk about struggling with gender disappointment you can always PM me. I had a rough time with it with dd2, and it made losing Luke that much harder. Glad to hear baby is doing well though!! 

Future are you finding out gender tomorrow? 

J your story was hilarious as always. "they will be missed" spermies on the floor :rofl: you are the best. 

Peace I hope you and your SO can come up with a plan and you get your rainbow. 
:hugs: Im a big believer in maca, as I've said before, and it has personally helped me with depression as well. Highly recommended. 

MS definitely give the book a try. CBT is not for everyone im sure, but it is at least making me feel like its not hopeless, and that im not completely insane. Definitely loved learning about diet and stuff though, it blew my mind. 

And I cant remember anything else im sorry. 

AFM not doing opks or anything this cycle. I wasn't paying attention and DH didn't pull out the other night and im in the fertile week so :shrug: theres one possibility lol Off to get my girls, dd1 is being sent home with a 101 fever. all sick in my house.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Finally caught up woo!

*Gigs* congrats on a lovely boy! Wow he certainly wasn't shy this time around what a clear scan! How lovely for ur little boy to have a baby brother I'm sure they'll be the best of friends (and worst enemies the next minute if they're anything like my two) I always found bonding so much easier once I knew the gender as you can start to imagine them! X

MS - wow that's so interesting about depression and dieting habits, no wonder I suffer with it then! I live off carbs / sugar (hence my chunky monkey figure woopsie) and have had broken sleep since my first was born in 2011, and don't do a great deal of exercise! All my own fault I just love food, and cosy indoors-ness! X

Ok.. I feel like after blinding you all with my vag snot, I should post some Ella spam! Here she is.. 7 weeks old today! X

(We weren't driving or anything in the photo she'd just been fed and just popped her back in her car seat hence the no coat and loose straps etc)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2043.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ella spam
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1867.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Last one promise lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2099.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kittykat7210

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Finally caught up woo!
> 
> *Gigs* congrats on a lovely boy! Wow he certainly wasn't shy this time around what a clear scan! How lovely for ur little boy to have a baby brother I'm sure they'll be the best of friends (and worst enemies the next minute if they're anything like my two) I always found bonding so much easier once I knew the gender as you can start to imagine them! X
> 
> MS - wow that's so interesting about depression and dieting habits, no wonder I suffer with it then! I live off carbs / sugar (hence my chunky monkey figure woopsie) and have had broken sleep since my first was born in 2011, and don't do a great deal of exercise! All my own fault I just love food, and cosy indoors-ness! X
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. I feel like after blinding you all with my vag snot, I should post some Ella spam! Here she is.. 7 weeks old today! X
> 
> (We weren't driving or anything in the photo she'd just been fed and just popped her back in her car seat hence the no coat and loose straps etc)

Oh my god she's so sweet!!!! Little monkey!!!


----------



## Cppeace

my only issue with maca is how to get him regularly taking it.. I would say smoothies would be the easiest way but that involves me having to make them every day,when with my schedule that is kinda hard to do for him. With meals and his tea I can make it ahead for him to bring to work or whatever but with smoothies those don't taste as good if more than an hour or two old... We shall have to see.
He is not and has not suffered from Depression since we've been together. I don't suffer from true depression. I get cranky on occasion and sure sad, but it never lasts long. 
My dad suffered from terrible depression and I def know how to spot it.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks still :hugs: i'm not feeling so bad now, I know I will love this baby. It'll be a little hard to give up the girly dream and put away the adorable girl clothes i got "just in case", but oh well. Hubs wants more kids so who knows, maybe i'll get that girl after all. If not, I'm reeeeally hoping my SIL get pregnant with a girl. i'd be happy to be the aunt to a girl, too. But the odds are not in her favor...(well, i guess they are because she wants a boy). Hub's dad was one of 3 boys, he himself had 3 boys and one girl, and 2 of those boys have first born sons, and now we're having another. His father's daughter also had a boy, but i know the sperm is the decider. 

So yeah, hub's fam line is dominated by XY chromosomes.

OH speaking of which! All blood tests came back today, all normal :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee waiting for hubs to get out of the shower...cupcake delivery just arrived...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs pllleerease video it


----------



## DobbyForever

K that's all the she got I have :(. I love you all


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig what happened?!!!! 

Dobs how ya feeling? Morning sickness or cold?


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel sick. I have that icky germ taste, fatigue, hot/cold flashes, and just crummy BUT my temp is 98.68 so I can't be sick but idk. So idk if I am sick, pregnant, or sick and pregnant x.x


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats on a boy, Gigs! What a surprise! 

Keep, Ella is such a cutie!

J, hoping the clomid works its magic this month!

Dobs, hope you feel better soon! But it's those pregnancy hormones doing their thing and growing a healthy baby!

AF showed for me on Sunday. Super-weird cycle though. 2 days of bleeding, then today just spotting. Def bringing this up to my doc. I've never had a cycle like this before. Mine usually last 5-7 days, not 2.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs how did go?? 

Michelle, sorry af showed... :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow Gigs congrats on team blue :blue: Des will be soooo excited to have a baby brother <3 part of me was gutted it wasnt a boy this time around even though i hoped for a girl, its weird! How lovely! 

Awwww loving the baby snaps, Pacific, Keeps, such gawjus babes you have there!


----------



## claireybell

Dobby your a wee rainbow sprinkle <3


----------



## Jezika

Cupcake delivery?!? What IS this delightful magic?!

Gigs, wow, what a surprise indeed! I get the slight disappointment but having two brothers will be amazing I'm sure. And yay for healthy bloods! Any more thoughts on how you'll reveal?

Mrs G - I'm same re pain and pressure down there. She's moving a lot right now and it feels like she just doesn't fit in there anymore. Like pressure everywhere.

Michelle - sorry about AF. Hope you get to the bottom of the weird cycle.

CB - hiiii!

M+S - may I ask what the employee did?

Keeps - Ella's such a ball of cute!

Aphy - your sex strategy sounds a lot like mine back in the day. I should've kept it up.

Peace - glad you're agreeing to keep trying and hope your cycle ends soon so you can start.

PL - your cat is the cutest! I hope my cat is like that with Tilly. And boooo re: Carter's. I hate getting excited and then having to send stuff back.

Dobs - sorry you feel suckie. Hopefully it's a passing illness and not preg stuff that might last... but if it is, yay preg! I was certainly feeling pretty sickly in first tri though...

Future - looking forward to hearing about your scan!

J - is all good with hubby re: man friend now? 

Gah I'm half asleep so sorry for those I forgot


----------



## Aphy

Jez, are you all done with exams now? Only asking so we know if Matilda can stop being accommodating and show herself :haha:


----------



## Jezika

So AFM, still on Matilda, though more diarrhea and more pressure with BH. 

I had my ethics oral exam today and basically effed it up and sobbed halfway though the whole thing. I was a mess. Which sucks coz I DO know my sh** but felt overwhelmed and under pressure. It's fine coz I still finish with an A overall and the prof never gives A+s, but it just unleashed all this emotion and I spent literally the entire afternoon crying. Pregnancy feels are so intense.

Then we took our troublesome cat to stay with our friend and it was sad to leave him there. I actually think dH cried through guilt when we got home. But I feel more sorry for our other cat, who wailed at our bedroom door for half an hour tonight (can't come in coz DH allergic).

Oh man, this baby will it stop moving!!! I don't know why but it's unnerving me. What if she actually has no room because my fibroids are so huge and she's being crushed or something? Is that a thing? When I have BH my fibroids all push out and it honestly looks like a dramatic mountain range on my belly. SO fricking freaky and ugly.


----------



## Jezika

Aphy (which my phone always corrects to "soju") - I still have other coursework due Friday. Weekend baby would be good. ANYTIME baby would be good.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> I feel sick. I have that icky germ taste, fatigue, hot/cold flashes, and just crummy BUT my temp is 98.68 so I can't be sick but idk. So idk if I am sick, pregnant, or sick and pregnant x.x

Hopefully it doesn't last too long for you!! Sorry you feel crap dobs, I used to be able to find a couple of food items that helped, maybe test out a few foods and see if you can find one that makes it a bit better?


Selfish bit!!! Quietly excited because I woke up to a full on nose bleed this morning!! Which doesn't sound exciting to the average person but I normally only get nose bleeds when I am pregnant!! Chart is peaking my interest with its funky dip rise that's still up high, af due on Tuesday, trying not to get excited XD

EDIT: I promised myself I wouldn't do this but getting some low tummy twinges!! I need to stop the ttc mentality for a bit but it's hard!


----------



## Twag

Gigs - Awww team :blue: :hugs: and :yipee:

Dobs - sorry your feel so icky :hugs:

Jez - hope baby makes her appearance soon for you 

Green - hope your boys stay in a little longer but sounds like they want a 2016 appearance

J - hope clomid works out and DH is being not such a butt head and manfriend well :grr:


----------



## campn

Gigs! Congratulations on your third little man!!! I understand the initial shock but I know you'll be head over heels regardless! You're going to be queen of the house surrounded by men that worship you! <3

Jez, where is that baby!? What is she waiting for!? 

J, MF screwed up so bad, he has no respect I'd write him off forever. 

Green, I can't believe how far you are now! Those babies only have a few weeks to go! 

Sorry I've been gone, I tried to read up as much as I can, we took a trip to Nashville and Chattanooga, went down a cave and saw the waterfalls it was so gorgeous; and the vibe in Nashville was so much fun! We are crazy we took two kids on a 10+ hour drive but I'm so proud of us!


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, i have GOT to stop coming on here in bed. This is seriously a sedative for me now. Not in a bad way, I just struggle to keep my eyes open reading everything. This never used to happen...
And i totally typed up about hubs, and other things, but i must have never posted it before i passed out because i'm not finding it here :dohh:

So I rodered cupcakes from a local baker who has a small business out of her home. She delivered them while hubs was in the shower. When he got out, i told him to put his shirt on because i was going to take pictures of him. He asked why, and i said, "remember i told you i wanted to do gender reveals for family this time? Well your reveal is inside those cupcakes." 

Then he says, "well i already know it's going to be pink inside."

And then, he told me later, i got a suspecious smile on my face and he says that's when he "knew" it was another boy. But he seemed surprised when he bit it, and he says, "blue?!" Haha. 

Turns out he's happy about it. He said he feels bad for me because he knew I wanted a girl, but he was hoping for another boy. I told him I was upset, but what can ya do. And he says, "we'll just have to try to again next time."  we'll see how I feel after this one lol, took me 4 years ro come around last time haha.

Also, hubs joked when we got pregnant the first time that his sperm only makes males :roll: looks like he might be right though!

So now i just hope for a niece!

Dobs, sorry, i didn't make a video this time. We'll be doing a photo collage of the reveal to everyone. Well, at least my SIL&BIL, my parents, and hubs. 

How are you feeling today? Remember to keep up on those fluids and vitamins.

M&S, how is the nose? I'm still a little stuffy at night but I discovered it VASTLY decreased after I significantly upped my water intake. Just a thought :)

Jez, for the love of god lady, GO GET A PEDICURE! Tell them you need steong hnads, none of those bitch made ones that barely caress your skin. You need a GOOD foot massage. If it doesn't jump start labor, at least you have a moment of glorious alone time and pampering. Sorry the emotions got to you, but congrats on the A! 

Also, head up ladies who haven't given birth...regarding hormones...they don't warn you about what i call "the hormone dump", so i will. For some reason after the placenta detaches, it just pumps your body FULL of hormones and you get crazy emotional for a little bit before they regulate. I think for me it was a few days, and that crazy kind of melted into the sleep deprivation crazy...but it does go away. I remember the day after giving birth, a nurse walked in and asked me if my room was too cold. I just stared bawling lol. I think that was the worst of it (plus sleep deprivation, if you recall i hadn't slept until about 5:40am due to failed epidurals/no pain relief).

Which reminds me, i'm excited at the prospect of getting a full night's sleep prior to a c section this time.

And yes, there will absolutely be a c section as i am NOT risking this baby sharing a birthday with mr. Prisonbound. 

I froget everythings. Sorry for the selfish post!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow campn, you're brave! I'm scared to travel 2 hours with a baby! Sounds like it was soooo worth it though. Did you get any pics of the waterfall?

Ooog Kat fingers crossed!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Kit!!! Fingers crossed!

For those who have asked yes our anatomy scan is today so hopefully baby cooperates and we can find out the gender!


----------



## kittykat7210

FutureMrs said:


> Kit!!! Fingers crossed!
> 
> For those who have asked yes our anatomy scan is today so hopefully baby cooperates and we can find out the gender!

What are you feeling? Are you getting any strong gender feelings?

I'm guessing girl! (I have no idea why XD)


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I hope your not sick. I hope you feel better. :hugs:

Gigs, I felt so certain girl for you. I'm glad DH is willing to try for a girl later though:)

Kitty fx it's a sign of bfp to come!! Hope it's a sticky bean too.

CP peace, glad that you and DH have a plan for next cycle. Now for limbo to end.

J, have you Od yet? Also wow, I would not have anything to do with manfriend anymore. 

Future FX you find out gender today!! Let us know.

Campn so glad you enjoyed your trip. I've only drove through Nashville. May have to go there one day. Also so brave for that long a road trip with 2 LOS.

Keeps, Ella is so gorgeous.

Jez, I'm sure it wasn't as bad as you thought. We are our own hardest critic. You got an A anyways so congrats:)

Greenie the twins are almost ready I think :)

I'm very sorry if I forgot anyone else. 

AFM, nausea seems to be improving and my eating has improved. At one point I'd lost 7lbs since finding out pregnant. I've recovered 2lbs. I'm already slightly overweight by bmi so i don't really need to gain much anyways. Fatigue still here though. Appt is next Thursday and I can't wait to see lil jedi again :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Flu can't believe you are 9 weeks already!! Almost 10 weeks I just noticed!!!

I was feeling pretty strong boy vibes, but now I'm not sure! Lol


----------



## Cppeace

So light flow finally started in the night. So limbo finally over and on cd 1... finally


----------



## Twag

Good luck with the scan today hope baby plays ball

CPP - yay for no more limbo and a plan of action in place :thumbup:

Kitty - FX for you :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Aww ccp sorry it wasn't two pink lines instead but it must be such a relief to be out of that limbo. Glad you have a good plan for this cycle! Fx! 

Fern I was a huge believer in feelings for gender but not anymore lol. It's 50/50! Hope you are happy with whichever it is :)

Fluek, right?! i'm still in disbelief...but no denying that penis. Glad nausea is easing up! Do you have any cravings/aversions?


----------



## TexasRider

Future- good luck today hope baby cooperates!

Gigs- sorry you're disappointed. Des is going to love having a brother. Hopefully by the time he gets here you will be aright with it.

Dobs- sorry you feel crappy.

Afm- temp is still climbing. About halfway through the TWW and we shall see what happens!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah was just an odd cycle... My Lp may have shifted itself again... we shall see this cycle unless a bfp somehow sneaks in lol


----------



## campn

Flu so glad your nausea is better! Mine was so bad until 20 weeks, I don't miss that part. 

Here's a picture of Ruby Falls, it was one mile walk in a cave and no strollers allowed so I had to wear Juliette, good workout!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2928.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

OMFG! :growlmad: JUST typed a very long detailed reply and BnB deleted it with that submission could not be completed CRAP.

I am in NO mood- short version below

-I have to get up an hour EARLIER....5:30am every day now cuz hubs new job hours changed...
- I did NOT get in bed till 2:45am and tossed listening to him snore- wide awake until 5am- so ONLY 30 mins sleep allll night
- To put a cherry on that- I awoke to hubs snuggled all over me- he's a human heater, so with him and the blanket I use due to his fan- I awoke COVERED in sweat ugh
- Between sweat, fan, 30 mins sleep my temp means jack Sh*t today, so can't tell what's up with my charting/temps
- I spent the sold THREE hours after he left, doing dishes, sweeping mopping, scrubbing tubs sinks toilets, floors, dog crates, and laubdering
So I was having a "falling Down" movie moment if anyone has seen it...
Decided F this place- too much need to be done to rent- and I am not driving over every day or 2 for tenant complaints...so let's sell it!

Hubs left it up to me to decide, as I am doing most the repairs, and know a fair bit about construction, repairs, and updating homes and buying/selling them. This is a MONEY pit at the moment!

Nothing is updated from 1952 other than having the bathtub/shower resurfaced- so it's clean white, cracks were fixed etc insteadof the ugly green tile from before- but kitchen is tiny, little counter space, no storage space here, water heater is dying/overheating water to scalding- so this wknd we have to replace the ENTIRE inside- all components...:roll:
And it STILL needs most inside and all of outside painted, nevermind the questionable leaky roof, and wood rot under ALL eaves of the house and the car port:growlmad:

CHECK PLEASE ! I'm DONE!:hissy:

Oh but wait...selling won't work either cuz his pay off is a mere $78k....and the Updated house directly in front of us, with 200sf more, and 1 more bedroom, JUST sold on Nov 2nd....for $48k:shock: WTF?!?!?
We are soooo screwed on this sh*t.
We could bail and just let it all bankrupt, but been there done that with 1st hubs, and, we didn't include our home! But omg it F's your credit for like 7-10 years here! I am NOT doing that again!
Will have to look into whether or not everything being in his name makes a diff or not...

Realtor said get it fixed up to rent, and rent it for like 6 months to show steady income...And live WHERE!? Damn sure not with batsh*t annoying mom! Not to mention, we would still have ALOT to do and spend just to rent it without constant repair headaches...and we could not LOOK or buy anything for another 6 months...gah FML

No cramping all day ystrdy, nor today, but I can't judge crapola for O or on my chart given my temps are on little/no sleep so they aren't really accurate...Opks have still been lighter since the one on cd9, and today is my normal O day cd13...but Clomid confusion on that so...dunno
I'll be taking another opk in about an hour grrrr


----------



## gigglebox

J, sorry about all the frustrations! Did you check out the stats of the house acroas the street and other comps? Maybe they had a big issue with the house. Instead of spending all the money on repairs, maybe sell and include some money to the buyer for repairs? Or lower the price and sell as is? Or...dare i say it...look for a job for yourself to help pay rent in a new place while you rent out this one?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I wish any of those would work lol, but we can't get the repairs here done without moving some where- his house is 1952, 800sf, 2bed 1 bath...no stroage anywhere, non existent attic even. So can't even work and rent somewhere else, cuz right now I am only here 4.5 days a week, and TRUST me it is a DISASTER area after 2.5 days of not being here!
It's so dusty, cluttered and the dog mayhem on the floors/walls- I refuse to start painting again- all I did needs redone already!
The home across from us is all updated, nice wood floors, and is 200sf bigger than this one, plus an extra room. Plus they have TWO nice big sheds over there and a perfect manicured lawn- ours is a dug up muddy mess from the agravating jack russell, with dog poo all over....So if they look perfect and could only get $48k after over 6 months on market:nope: Also other comps on the street, and next block- all sold in the $40ish k range..... so no hope we will get more- and we can't afford to offer money to a buyer for repairs- nothing extra to give!
Waiting for tax return in Feb/Mar to even have a down payment/finish repairs...but now I don't WANT to fix this up more, cuz even perfect like across the way will be $30k less than hub's payoff- that doesn't even include adding realtor commisions/closing costs!
Also no way we can rent for what we were planning- $800-$1000 a month based on PRIOR similar rentals- this area just tanked out... I think too many investors started buying cheap and fast, and lowered values, as well as they can afford to rent to low, and seemingly to peope who do NOT keep their homes or yards up grrr

Oh, and I forgot hubs student loans that were deferred just kicked in ( 3 masters degrees ...) so that added $300+ a month to bills, and come Jan 1 adding me to his insur will add another $400....so yea...not optimal in any way...

We planned to use a company that purchases the home for you if you as long as inspections pass- so they buy it- you lease from them for up to 2 yrs, and get a mortg loan to buy from them when you can. But they have min pay requirement of $60k, debt ratio requirements, and they have a list of dog breeds/sizes they don't allow-which includes my Bullmastiff- so we were rejected from their program...
hubs keeps wanting to ask mom to help- she is a snake - NOT going there again!
She still owes me the $30k from the house we are in now- but now says she never SIGNED anything:saywhat:

Ystrdy I wanted to get some nice Holiday ( artificial) flowers to put on dad's grave, and she bitched allllll the way home that she was hungry, it was getting late, and why couldn't SHE have just done it the NEXT day alone blah blah:ignore:
Ungrateful ...she wouldn't be sitting so pretty if not for My Dad's wise planning /investing...


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry your mom is so bat shit cray.

Have you looked into short sales?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* you are only my 2nd wrong Gender vibe :shock:
But I am thrilled for you- bros hanging out! so cool. 
I def want a boy for DS- he loves all kids- but I kept soooo much of his stuff, I have so little to buy! CONGRATS!!
I can't wait for Des' reaction! He's gonna be a big bro to a lil bro!!

*Keep* I asked before but think I missed it- Are you back with the girls' father?? Or did you meet someone?? Either way you hot mama you! lol
And Baby Girl is ADORBS!

*PL* i LOVE the pic of Little Logan and kitty! Kitty looks a wee annoyed to share, but also appears to "have L's back" lol, a kitty blockade in case he rolls over lol. And WOW he is really looking big!

*Dobs* how ya doin??

*Campn* LOVE Little Jule's pic and I think kids babies on long trips are hard past the sleep/eat phase- older ones just need ALOT of toys/games/toons to entertain them...Proud of you alll!
I used to coupon for HOURS at a time with DS as a baby from store to store to store! Thankfully he was a very good baby so long as he got his BMilk fixes every couple hours- cuz he would be Bmilk drunk/sleep :rofl:

*Peace*:wohoo: Sooooo excited for you! Sorry about AF, but I am truly excitedy you were able to have the talk AND get back in the game!!

*Still* My guuuurrrllll! YES! so glad you snuck one in the window:happydance:
I soooo hope you literally nailed it on timing lol

*Kitty* yesss! I love when you ladies have a certain "tell"
I don't have any preg "tells" but I can't WAIT for more ladies here to poas and get BFP's!

OK gone for a while- gotta make 2 crochet hats for hub's teacher sock exchange-
Like a n anon gifting- each teacher will bring in a pair of Christmas Socks ( not stockings) in a bag to the collecting person- then next week that person will hang them all up on a wall, without anyone knowing who brought which pair in- so they will draw numbers from a hat type thing to see what order they pick in- then go grab a gift stuffed pair of socks - and open up their goodies ( not over $15)
Sooo I was thinking candy, chocolates, etc, but hubs wanted me to throw in about 10 of those rubber band pattern bracelets in diff colors ( so the person who gets his socks can pass those out to their class, they are all severe impairment kiddos, and each teacher has no more than 10 kids), and he wanted me to put 2 of my crocheted hats in there, but I can't find my big bag ANYwhere !! I will pee soooo pissed if mom put them out as trash- since ALL my yarn/hats were in XLG black trash bags on MY side of the garage:growlmad:
So I have to make 2 - will only take about an hour and a half...going to start on this stuff now!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- love that your hubs said he knew because you gave it away! All men say stuff like that! lol he was totally shocked!

J- sorry you're having all the trouble. Did DH buy at the height of the market?

Cp- glad limbo is over and you have a solid plan for this month! I'll be chart stalking lol 

Campn- so beautiful! And so glad you checked it. I was wondering where you had been. How's life with two? Starting to adjust a little better? 


Sorry everyone I missed. Second day of a killer headache. 

AFM- finally put most of the Christmas up (although didn't put it all up because with the dogs and the boys being born soon I thought it was best) I also schedules two photo shoots. A maternity one with DH and I for this weekend, as long as we get some sun and the rain eases up. I also booked a boudoir one that I'm super excited about! DH has really wanted one while I'm pregnant. I scheduled it for next Friday but I'm thinking I might need to move it up...


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> Sorry your mom is so bat shit cray.
> 
> Have you looked into short sales?

Those are really really hard to get- usually investors eat them all up like sharks since they can offer HUGE down payments and close within 10 days here. We tried SOO many when me and mom were looking and missed EVERY one to an investor- the short sales do NOT have to be accepted by the lender at the price you choose- so lenders tend to sit on offers for a bit to see who bids more so to speak:roll:

Really I would love to find a nice manufactured home on good size land here.
Most are GORGEOUS inside- up to hurricane wind standards, and they always go DOWN in value on resale so we can get like 2600sf 5 bed 3 bath ones that have EVERY upgrade- modern appliances, granit counters wood floors, full surround sound built in , alarm systsems, and HUGE master rms with giant master jacuzzi tubs, separate large showers etc etc for like $155k on 2 + acres!
No way can we BUILD one for that price, but we would live in it, save money once I get showing/breeding again- then build on opp end of property, and later use the manufactured as rental income:thumbup:
Smaller ones that are still VERY nice inside are as low as $115k on 2 acres. I really only need 1/2 an acre, but def want a min of 1 acre- so I can set up an indoor outdoor kennel for when I have a female over for breeding/older pups/away on vacay- easier for the pet sitter to clean/feed, but they will still be able to run on half the acre- the other half would be the "dog poop free" zone :haha:
That way kiddos can have a clean area to run around, and I can keep my pepper plant/small greenhouse away from his digging ass jack russel:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*Mrs G* Yup...he bought around 2007, our big boom was about to down turn about 8 months later if I recall correctly, then went Waaaay down over the next 2 years...but I can't fault him- he really didn't think he would meet anyone who would need a bigger home at his age, as well as he was dating a woman before me for EIGHT yearrrrs lol- so he kind of got it for her to live with him but she never wanted to go further than just dating- no kids, no marriage etc, and he even gave her an ultimatum right before he turned 50 cuz he wanted more in a relationship- and she was like OK- Cya! lol, so at that point with such a cheap mortg and so close to his school for teaching- he had no plans to ever move:shrug.


----------



## gigglebox

J you have inspired me, i feel like knitting now...too bad i have 2 commission paintings that i reeeeaaally don't feel like doing. I haven't started either :(

Oh Des already knows. He's been telling me for weeks he's going to have a brother, and when I said "it might be a sister" he says "no, brother." :haha: then yesterday when hubs told him "you're going to have a brother" Des says, "Yup." Like in this "duh mom, tell me something i don't know" tone :haha:

And to clarify, I am not disappointed. I'n going to miss the girl I'll pobably never have (I always figured we be done with 2) but this baby took 10 cycles and a full year to conceive, and if I'm meant to have a boy I'm totally fine with that. I love him already <3 i can't wait for Des to meet him.


----------



## Flueky88

Future, I know 10 weeks tomorrow. Time is flying.

Gigs, I have a girl vibe for myself but who knows. Gotta wait about 2 more months. My cravings change daily. I pretty much crave anything unhealthy though ;) aversions are to most vegetables, chocolate. I think those are my main a versions.

J sorry for roadblocks with trying to get a new home. Hope something will work out. Also yuck on waking up sp early with hubs now.

Campn that's so beautiful. It looks totally worth the walk :)

Greenie bahaha I know. I asked DH what he thought and he replied, " it's too early." I told him he needed to give a guess soon before the ultrasound tells us and he cheats like that ;)

Oh and gigs sorry you don't feel like doing those paintings. Hope you can get some motivation soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and Tex, good luck!! I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry J, sounds like you're having a tough time right now, I have never known anyone in a similar situation so unfortunately can't offer advice, only my prayers. I hope things work out for you!


----------



## FutureMrs

Scan was good!!! Baby was moving all over the place, measuring at 18+5, little bugger didn't want us to find out the gender today though lol, the tech was pretty sure it was a girl but we couldn't get a picture or actually see so we go back on the 20th for some more measurements and hopefully to find out. My uterus apparently is at 45 degree angle which made it tough


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* gasp I thinkI forgot to congrat you on your stellar climbing bbt! I'm soo excited for you !

*Future* Sorry baby was bashful, but not long at all till next!


----------



## gigglebox

FutureMrs said:


> Scan was good!!! Baby was moving all over the place, measuring at 18+5, little bugger didn't want us to find out the gender today though lol, the tech was pretty sure it was a girl but we couldn't get a picture or actually see so we go back on the 20th for some more measurements and hopefully to find out. My uterus apparently is at 45 degree angle which made it tough

Lol! This sounds familiar :haha: hope baby isn't shy at the next appointment.

Tex and Cpp, have y'all checked out the LTTTC forums?


----------



## JLM73

:roll: I guess I spoke too soon as soon as I checked my CP and CM I have been cramping ever since over an hour now here's pic of my opk's from CD 9 through today cd13
 



Attached Files:







20161207_141423-1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jezika

Gah, selfish post, but yet another friend of mine had her baby this morning, and she was due December 17th. I sobbed. I'm now literally the only person of 12 women due between Dec 3-17th who's not had their baby. I'm actually beginning to believe it'll never happen and I can't stop crying when I think about that even though that's soooo stupid and ungrateful and now I can't even concentrate on the coursework I have left to do which I should be grateful for actually having the opportunity to finish rather than having to do it with a newborn.


----------



## Aphy

Oh Jez,I'm so sorry you are feeling so emotional :hugs: I can only imagine the frustration of being overdue and seeing everyone else start their families. Matilda will come at the exact right time for you all and it will be the happiest moment of your life...good things are worth waiting for!


----------



## StillPraying

Keeps she is lovely! so serious lol

Gigs glad all of your blood tests came back normal. Definitely a relief! Sounds like you are definitely doing well with the gender which is awesome:thumbup: Love the cupcake reveal and that hubs is excited lol honestly same gender siblings are a blast but I'm biased. 

Dobs I had permanent colds with both of my dds. I think its a prego thing hun, hope you feel better soon. lemon water helps!

michelle are you taking anything that would mess with your cycle?

Jez have you had any sweeps done or tried and natural/wives tales of trying to get baby to come? 

Kitty ooooohhhhh im squirming with excitement for you!!! fx fx fx!

Campn sounds like you enjoyed your trip! very jealous, I love waterfalls. I've only been to Nashville once but it was a blast. we drove from California to Virginia when DD1 had just turned a year old :shock:

Future cant wait to hear, fx baby cooperates in next scan! With dd2 I had to get up drink water and do squats lol!

peace :hugs: glad you are out of limbo. that is always the worst.

J :hugs: just :hugs: and more :hug:

AFM just a nasty cold and 2 sick kiddos but stuck at work.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Still. We'll probably have a malcomn in the middle family up in here if we have more later :haha: i'm sure this one will relax me about more boys in the future. 

Ugh, i hate when everyone, including you, is sick! Hope hubs steps up and pampers you all tonight :hugs: 

J, it looks like it's starting to darken again...maybe cd14 o?

Jez, peidcure. Do it. Have you talked to your doctor about induction?


----------



## Jezika

I have a midwife appt tomorrow so will see what she says. I've had nothing but normal checkups thus far. As for pedicure, I'm not into them and really lazy these days... plus my feet and toes are truly sooo ugly, I would not want to do that to someone (I wouldn't be able to afford the necessary tip).


----------



## TexasRider

Can't remember who asked but no I haven't checked out the long term TTC boards. I keep hoping that it will happen soon and I keep putting it off. Sigh


----------



## DobbyForever

J so sorry :(. Hugs I knew a teacher from FL who got screwed similarly. She bought a place but renting it wouldn't pay the mortgage but if she sold it then it would sell for almost 100k less than she bought it for it. I hope y'all can find a solution

Peace so sorry AF showed but as others said happy to hear you are out of limbo and have a plan

Tex loving the temps so fxed

Jez hope the midwife has good news/Matilda comes soon :hugs:

Gigs yay for loving your little boy to come and sounds like hubs may be down for a third down the line. 

Future sorry baby was uncooperative but yay for healthy scan

Keep and Campn the girls are looking so cute in the new pics :)

Sorry if I forgot you. Feeling better than yesterday but not great overall hit that emotional stage of wtf have I done and I feel awful that I feel that way. I spoke to a daycare. I live too far to employ grandmother. $450 a week and their waitlist is until sept 2017.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I feel you on the daycare front that's part of why I'm not going back to work (at least my current job) it'll be 2k for us minimum. But once you get farther along talk to other moms you can often find cheaper solutions that actually have better providers. I know it's way more expensive in the Bay Area but I'm sure you can find something cheaper and better through recommendations. We were able to, actually it went down to like $900!!! So half the cost. Good luck. You'll find something and it'll all be worth it once your little bean gets here and you hold him/ her in your arms. Or when you feel the first kick that's pretty magical too. 
Okay not I'm just ranting lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I know it's just hard because I don't know anybody here. Before, I had a plan. For part time between my mom and the wife of a coworker who babysat everyone's kid. And I'm just so hyper paranoid.

I don't want to get into details, but I will be a single mom and the kid with a single mom in my class has been a bigger shit than usual this week. What if I can't do it? What if I'm a shitty mom? I can't even take care of myself right now. I'm microwaving most of my meals and drinking half as much water as I should be...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs being a single mom won't be easy BUT that doesn't mean you'll have a terrible kid or that you won't be able to do it. My mom was a single mom and as I've said before I'm much happier she chose that route than to have my shitty father around "helping". I honestly belive I'm a better person now than I would have been if I had both parents. My mom and I are so close we do everything together. She's really one of my best friends who can I can talk to anything about. We wouldn't have had that in a traditional household. You can do it Dobby and we're all here to support you. Hugs


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> I know it's just hard because I don't know anybody here. Before, I had a plan. For part time between my mom and the wife of a coworker who babysat everyone's kid. And I'm just so hyper paranoid.
> 
> I don't want to get into details, but I will be a single mom and the kid with a single mom in my class has been a bigger shit than usual this week. What if I can't do it? What if I'm a shitty mom? I can't even take care of myself right now. I'm microwaving most of my meals and drinking half as much water as I should be...

I doubt you will be a shitty mum dobs. I know many single parents with wonderful children. Like everyone else says, it will be hard, but we all believe in you and you have a wealth of knowledge here with us as well as elsewhere on the internet. Sometimes you will want to bawl your eyes out but its okay, you can do that, its not a sin. nor is it a sin to have micro meals! Just choose the nutrient filled ones if you're worried about that! they have loads of ranges out there! You also sometimes will need to be selfish with other people, if you dont feel up to going out or going round somewhere, dont. you need to have fun sometimes but sometimes its too much hassle without much reward! but if people offer to babysit, take it, have a bath and a glass of wine, or even a nap! or take the time to do some chores. The house will be a tip, and as long as its not dangerous or dirty, does it really matter? prioritizing will be your saving grace!

I know ive gone on, and feel free anyone to correct me on anything, after all I am not a single mum. But these are just things I've heard about along the way!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you. I'm debating asking my grandmother to move in for first month, but God I cannot stand her lol. I'm just scared I'll do something that irrevocably makes my kid effed for life


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, I think it's normal to have all these doubts and fears even when you're not facing potential single parenthood. I think it actually shows that you WILL be a good mother. Truly, from what I've gotten to know of you over the past almost-year, I have no doubt you will do everything you can to raise your child in the best way possible. Even if you think there are parts of your life that aren't great for parenthood (which I'm also pretty sure is normal - at least I can tell you there are MANY ways in which DH and I currently "suck at life", as I like to say), kids have a way of changing things, since I bet you will care more about him/her than you do about yourself. And in any case, I suspect you will have your wonderful family around you to support you. <3


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, good luck with the mw tomorrow, is she willing to do membrane sweeps? 

J, going back to the kitty pic, she was purring so I guess that's her happy face? Haha
As for housing situation... Is it maybe just a bad time to sell? What if you waited another 6 months to a year until you list, would the market improve? We wanted to list our Alberta home for sale a year ago, but it wasn't worth it due to the oil crash. We finally listed it on the first of this month as our tenants moved out otherwise we would have been better off to wait until next summer.

Gigs, too funny about Des being right and hubby seeing it in your face. Now to surprise the rest of the family ;)?

As for us, we had a pediatrician appointment this morning. It was a follow up to a concern a nurse at the hospital had as we were about to be discharged 2 days pp. She saw some rapid eye movement and thought seizure! No lady, my baby was sleeping, ever heard of rapid eye movement during deep sleep phase? So we had to wait an extra 2 hours for the pediatrician and her check up... Anyway, my rant..
So we followed up with the Dr today and little one has gained a whole kg since birth! And a whole 10oz in a week!! The Dr had no concerns, but we did discuss our biggest concerns about asthma and allergies since hubby has both.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- so glad everything is so great with little Logan. Someone should tell that nurse that new parents do enough freaking out on their own they don't need to add to it!

I think Jez said it perfectly! None of us are ready or where we wanted to be for kids! I guarantee every one of us freaked out at some point or is freaking out, heck I just did it like a week ago and DH told me to calm the hell down. Every woman on this board is and will be an amazing monther.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs :hugs: it's a tough path for sure, but all parenthood is. Have you ever met someone who said being a mom was a breeze? I agree with the above, once s/he's here, you are going to put him/her first. That means you will in all likelihood be taking much better care of your child than you ever did of yourself. We ALL (correct me if I'm wrong ladies) get "the fear" when it comes to being pregnant, probably especially with the first one. I remember well when it smacked me in the face...it was at my baby shower. Sorry if I've shared this story before...but it was when we were about to play a game that involved guessing the flavors of baby food, and the jars were stacked up in front of me...I remember looking at them and all the sudden the reality of "holy shit i'm having a baby" punched me in the face. I got up and went outside to cool off and stave off the impending panic attack. I had all those same feelings, i'm so lazy how am I going to care for a baby, i barely feel like doing things for myself, cleaning for myself, cooking for myself...but DS got here and, you know what? I just did it. And that's what you do for your kids. You do anything they need. 

Don't worry, everything will fall into place. Have you thought about living with your mom/family initially? Have you looked into home daycares? I know, not ideal but it would be more cost effective. References, references, references. 

And regarding being a single parent, I'll definitely agree that a loving mom & dad household is ideal, but even two parents doesn't guarantee your kids won't be f'ed up. My parents have been married for something like 36 years, and although me and my oldest brother "turned out ok", i nearly offed myself in my teens and my bro was arrested a few times and expelled from school. And my other bro is in prison. So there ya go. 

In fact i don't know any families, dual parents or not, who have pristines lives. The exception is my cousins, but i suspect they have some skeletons in the closet. My cuz who got married the week before me was divorced within the year...but that doesn't really reflect her upbringing i don't think...

Ranting, sorry!

Jez, good luck tomorrow. Hope she can offer a suggestion to get things going. And i doubt your toes are as grotesque as you claim!

PL, even healthy babies do weird things with their eyes I think. I remember des used to freak me out because he'd roll his eyes all the way back, but his ped said it was normal :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom said I can live with her while I recover from birth. I'm scared of being a fish though lol. I feel a little better. Home day cares are a hard no. Especially after living next to one. I want a licensed, in a building, has actual backgrounds in child psychology and cognitive development and liability lol

PL glad Logan is doing well! Sorry the nurse overreacted but better to overreact than not when it comes to something like that

Watch hairspray live and so far not impressed... but that may just be my giant James marsden crush talking lol and omg this blonde chick's voice makes Chenoweth's sound normal...


----------



## Cppeace

Dobs, fear is natural and something you will have regardless of being a single mom or not.You will find your path and there will be bumps no matter the path, but you are a strong woman and you want this baby. You will be a great mom.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: thank you Peace


----------



## mrs.green2015

We just all love you Dobs!

I meant to record hairspray but I forgot.. oh well after the disappoint that was Rocky Horror Picture Show I'm over watching all these things lol


----------



## JLM73

Gah...soooo tired!
Made awesome Indian coconut curry chicken and jasmine rice tonight as we finally got to watch both1 and2 of The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel.... LOVE them, I lovvvvve Indian culture and food... so mix in a British humor cast!? Omg heaven, but that 30 mins only sleep last night deffo caught up to me!
I just wanna crash but waiting for hot water since we are having to turn off the breaker throughout the day so it does not overheat the water tank. Now that I did the dishes there's no hot water again so I can't take a shower yet and to top it off I had killer face pic stuck in the right ovary type pains earlier haha lasted about 25 minutes so really need to get another BD in but i am too tired!
Hubs is suppose to be getting a cup for me....but 30 mins later....nada.
Knowing him he fell asleep since the room is dark.
I WILL wake his ass up lol
I've busted ass all day cooking and cleaning and crafting for his gift exchange.... time for him to donate to the cause.... if he doesn't have it by 1am I'm going back in the room with the angry wifey face lol
Hoping i get my O confirm in am cuz bd on a sched suxxxx... never lines up conveniently... and he will have dbl tutor after school tomoro so won't be home till late


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* you will be FINE solo momming it!
You can't really F kids up with normal parenting learning curve,imo its the intentional things that do that:hugs:
Your mama bear will naturally kick in and you will just find your groove and learn all lil Dobbles cues lol

Plus you are prepared financially and house wise.... those are the normal hurdles many struggle to achieve... oh and will have fam support!

I said before and repeat,i grew up financially secure, and well cared for with both parents determined to never divorce but ugh! The house hold tension!!! I WANTED them to separate! They argued constantly!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had a panic attack just before my waters went with Joe - I'd been in labour a while, was sitting on the sofa in the middle of the night and suddenly just started bawling my eyes out, SCREAMING, couldn't breathe, because the oh my god I can't do this hit me so strong. I sobbed on DH saying we need to cancel this, we need to put him up for adoption, we're gonna fuck him up. But obviously we didn't and here we are. He seems ok!

It's normal.


----------



## gigglebox

J, any more opk's? And random side comment, how's hubby doing with weight loss, or is that a thing anymore? Did you get the cup? This is like a textual soap opera lol

Glad you're feeling better Dobs. I didn't know there was a live hairspray. I did see a bit of the live Sound of Music a couple years back...not impressed. It's just too hard to remake classics into something good. I've yet to see it done.

Had a dream about little bambino #2 last night, her was chunky and had a lot of hair and so adorable. He was also talking as a 2 day old :haha: obviously it won't be a real depiction of this bub but it did make me all warm and fuzzy and excited to get in little boy cuddles again <3


----------



## gigglebox

To finish m&s's story..."And then we had 3 more." :haha:


----------



## wookie130

I am very behind in this thread, so forgive me!

Gigs- Congrats on a little boy! What a surprise - but a nice one, really! ;) Having brothers is a special thing, and it will be amazing watching your two little boys grow into men. Little boys are wonderful.

J- I took a peek at your chart...all is looking fine. Good luck on this first Clomid cycle. Your BD timing is looking good...you could probably give it a rest, and start humping it out again once your OPK's are +, but hey, if you and hubs are having fun, what the heck, eh?

Dobs- We all make mistakes as parents, whether single or married, etc. My kids have just as good of a shot at being screwed up as anyone, and they're being raised in a 2-parent household. All kids grow up with SOME level of dysfunction (some more than others, obviously), and no one comes out of childhood unscathed, that's for sure. I am constantly riddled with guilt over my parenting failures and mistakes (I yell too much, sometimes I'm way too hard on them, I'm on the phone/computer too much, etc.), and I feel like a rotten mom often. I think this is pretty common. Mom-guilt sucks, and it's a real thing I think most of us (who truly care about their kids) contend with. So you'll be a single mom. That is FINE, and probably far better than raising a child in the dysfunction of a relationship that isn't headed in a positive direction. Lots of great, wonderful, intelligent, amazing people have been raised by single mothers, and likewise, lots of duds have been raised by both parents. There is no instant success formula for parenting, or doing parenting "right." "Right" is loving your kid, and making them FEEL and KNOW that, even during the tough moments...providing for your child, giving them a sense of safety, discipline, and unconditional acceptance - THOSE are what makes a child grow and thrive. Not money, not stuff, not experiences, not 2 parents...just love, and meeting their physical and emotional needs. I'm probably over-simplifying things here, because parenting is really hard. I actually can't imagine doing it myself. But, I know that if I had to do it solo, I would, because my kids mean everything to me. And you'll do it, because your child will mean everything to YOU...nothing else will ever be as important as your baby. So, by default, you'll rise to the occasion. No worries. <3

Did you split with SO, or are you two still kind of playing things out to see where they're headed? Sorry...I'm very behind on here.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*I just have the opk lineup I posted ystrdy from cd9-cd13, and will do one again this afternoon, and until I get my rise...temp still dropping a bit WTF?
Well I am still not 100% by my chart as Clomid made my base temps higher, then they started coming down after I stopped it, but I only slept from 3:35 am to 5:45 am really, went to bed at 130 am...AFTER hubs was in there forever, and I finally had enuff hot water for a shower- only to be told I waas just about to come get you...
I thought- :dohh: he prob forgot he has to tell me right away when the pickle juice is in the cup, cuz tho I have read it can be inserted anytime in the first 30-40 mins, I like to get it in there right after it goes from thick to a more runny consistency- usually by 5-10 mins depending on temp...you're suppose to keep it body temp, so I was like arrrggghh! Lost donation while he waited for me to get out of the shower, but in reality- he NEVER was able to finish- even watching whatever on his phone, AND the laptop being on the bed if he wanted it:growlmad:

When he first got out of the shower, he laid out on the bed in front of the fan, and started falling asleep - I was like :shock::growlmad:[-X[-X
YOU are suppose to be doing something right now Sir!
So he asked for the cup and I brought it to him.

It was very quiet in there as I waited for hot water to kick in from the tank- so I have a feeling he fell asleep, and when he heard the door slam from letting the dogs back in he prob had an Oh Sh*t moment, and turned on the porn , cuz THEN I could hear the porn lol
Grrrr....not amused- so last night I got nothing!
And right after I had this ice pick constant Right Ovary pain earlier for about 15-20 mins ...NOT amused...

I think hubs has abandon weight loss:shrug: He's always munching on something even after I make a HUGE meal- or he literally starts grabbing handfuls of chips or m&ms AS I am literally standing at the stove plating our meals :saywhat:
I am always on him like STOP eating out of boredom!!! I am literally fixing your plate! You don't neeeeed (x, y z) right now!
He will laugh and scurry off, but I am sure he eats junk allllll day at work:roll:
He is just addicted to :munch: snacking ALL the time!
I make sure I cook breakfast for him, pack his lunch for work, as well as have restaurant like dinners here- so I can substitute things like Instead of ground beef- I use ground turkey, or turkey sausage, or low fat this, or sugar free that, low sodium everything- but he hasn't lost any weight, likely the same weight - roughly 315-325?? He's 6 ft- but stocky build- so I honestly don't think he would look healthy at less than 260, and apparently he lost 50 lbs before we met.
We don't have a scale here, and the one at mom's tops out at 300. 

*Wooks* Thx. I am not minding the chart so much as I know I ONLY got 30 mins sleep 2 nights ago, and 2-2.5 hrs last night- that was likely due to being irritated hubs failed to get some :spermy: for me after HE went to chill in bed ( supposedly getting the sample) and I come by to find him falling asleep, then when I left after handing him the cup ( which he should have already HAD from the bathroom med cabinet:growlmad:) I had to do ALL the dinner pots pans, and dishes- he didn't offer to help but hey- I want :spermy: over dish help lol
Then I used all the hotwater doing the dishes, so had to wait over 30 mins for the tank to heat more hot water( it's dying, and we are replacing parts this wknd)
Then I had to tend the dogs, and get them water etc in from the yard, back to their room....
And FINALLY the water was hot enuff for me to shower after a lonnng day....only to walk in the bedroom and him getting out of bed - with an EMPTY cup:brat:
I was so aggravated...
His prob is he gets too darn distracted watching this and that and checking his damn FB on his phone rather than focusing on the task at hadn ( pun intended...)

We only started the BD early cuz my cd9 opk was close to +, and I didn't want to chance anything, they faded since then...

I'm out of opks, but I will hit the store later today. honestly hoping I O 'd last night with the sharp ice pick like constant Ovary pain on my right last night. I have never had that type Ov pain! I feel for you all who get that monthly!
Was like 7 out of 10! Stayed for 15-20 mins...
If I O today we should be ok as he WILL be on deck tonight, but he has dbl tutoring after teaching all day- so he won't even be home till 9ish...hope the egg is still around if not fert'd ... dunno- I expected Clomid to alter my cycle a bit, but it's hard to judge wth is going on since it raised my base bbt while on it, then bbt dropped since, but I also am having the LEAST sleep days in a row of any cycle so I am not really putting much into temps until I start seeing it rise consistently...
Would be my luck to be the only woman who gets an An Ov cycle on Clomind, as I have never had an An Ov cycle in all the years I have charted/temped:rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Selfish post alert... So I know I shouldn't read too much into the charts but I've just overlayed my ovulation charts and normally my temp has started falling by now but this month it's kept rising, and the last one that looked like that was my chemical, could it represent pregnancy or am I looking way too much into it?? The dark green is my current cycle and the Light green is my chemical...

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsdnqmimjs.jpg

Oh yeh the orange shouldn't really count as it was an induced period because I was on day 70 without ovulation


----------



## JLM73

*Kit*:thumbup: That looks VERY promising! Can't wait to see that climb continue! I can't overlay mine as I don't pay for FF, but my sleep makes my charts diff every month lol
YOURS however is just as you said, climbing like your light green!:dance:
Sending :dust: and :bfp: sticky vibes your way!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

It's looking good kitty! I don't pay for the advanced version of FF I am too cheap lol but I hope this is it for you!

Afm- just hanging out here waiting to see what happens. I don't even chart obsess any more.... I've had so many awesome ones I'm just like meh....


----------



## DobbyForever

Lame reply

Kit I agree that does look promising. Both of my bfp charts looked very different from my other ones but similar to each other so keeping my fxed this is your sticky bean

Wook we split

And ty ladies I just had my panic way early lol idk it was a combo of SO splitting and my mom asking about daycare and I was like holy shit balls I'm about to be in charge of a kid 24/7. Not 8-2 go home kid. And my twin brothers came out of childhood perfectly lol they lived the most charmed lives and still do. They were popular, handsome, smart, everybody fawns all over them in the family. Both Eagle Scouts by 15. Excellent singers. I can't even. They're pretty perfect and they come home in a week :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs :hugs: it may not be the only freak out lol, they happens sometimes and it's totally normal. I don't want to pry about ex if you don't want to discuss it, but I am curious to know if he knows about the pregnancy?

Ooooh Kit look at you!!! Fingers so tightly crossed!

Tex I'm hoping you get that unexpected bfp :hugs: if not your appointment is just around the corner!


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs it's probably what's best for you and your LO! You are such a good person, i have no doubt you'll be a fantastic mom,

I feel you on the fear though, I won't lie I'm terrified lol. Scared of messing this little human up somehow, of not always making the right choices (which I know we won't), finances (I alone make more then most families but it somehow never seems to be enough), and if not having it in me, I'm lazy, I don't always do what's best for myself or my pups. But I truly believe our babies are at an advantage already, they are so wanted and loved which some children don't experience, and that must mean something. 

Kit? Test!!! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty that looks promising, when are you testing?

Dobs, we all have our fears about being a bad mom. To lighten the mood, have you watched the movie "bad moms" yet? Even those people that we think have it all or have these perfect kids, it's usually just a show they put on outside of home. We all have skeletons ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- fx! I hope your chart says it all. 

Tex-have you made an appointment yet or waiting until the new year? Hopefully you don't need one though. 

I can't remember anything else.. sorry I'm lame. 

I thought the 3rd tri was all about nesting and what not.. all I want to do is sleep. Sleep all the time. Wake up have breakfast take care of the dogs and go back to sleep.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys I'm trying not to get too excited, I almost caved and used my last frer this morning but I'm trying* to hold off until the 13th (whether it will happen I don't know XD) hoping for a Christmas miracle XD


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty of course it will happen! The 13th isn't that far off, what dpo is that for you?

Mrs G, third tri for me was an even bigger energy burst but I did have a few naps here an there. I know others aren't as lucky and are just exhausted.. not too much longer for you!


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> Kitty of course it will happen! The 13th isn't that far off, what dpo is that for you?
> 
> Mrs G, third tri for me was an even bigger energy burst but I did have a few naps here an there. I know others aren't as lucky and are just exhausted.. not too much longer for you!

It will be 13dpo, which is my average LP length, if the temps stay up I might test on DPO 10 (or if my new tests arrive XD)


----------



## Cppeace

Dobs, I'm sure it is for the best.

Mrs'Green You are carrying 2 little ones your body has a right to be tired lol

Kitty- yep so far looking good. fx

All my new stuff arrived for this cycle so Now just the wait for the lead up for this ovulation.. Prolly about 17 days from now... I'm hoping little earlier this cycle but doubtful... Haven't had an earlier than cd18 ovulation in over a year now.

Here's hoping.

Baby dust all who still need it :)


----------



## gigglebox

Green, I think I was a lazy sack 3rd tri. Weeks 15-25 is the sweet spot, at least it was for me and is shaping up that way this time. Rest as much as you can while you still can!

Oooh Cpp, so exciting! It's always thrilling to have a new plan in action. Now the dreaded wait for o...i always hated it more than the 2ww.


----------



## TexasRider

Green- I haven't made an appointment yet. I see my OB in either January or February so I will
Bring it up then with my OB and go from there. It's just so hectic to try and set stuff up around the holidays


----------



## DobbyForever

He knows. He blames me for getting pregnant because we agreed to stop based on his getting a vasectonhvhe never got so how is that my fault? Ok it's slightly my fault but more his than mine. He gave me an ultimatum and I was like csb bye


----------



## Aphy

Oh Dobs :hugs: what a horrible man! I am so glad he is no longer in the picture to hurt you like he did. Seriously?! Blaming you for falling pregnant when he didn't get the procedure done as planned? Wow! You are an amazing strong woman who is going to be a wonderful mother and a fantastic example to your child on standing up for yourself


----------



## Twag

Hugs Dobs x


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: yeah I'm fairly certain he knows how his penis works and how babies are made and that NOT getting "the snip" and not pulling out certainly doesn't prevent pregnancy... :roll: not your fault at all, really. But I'm glad he's out, you're going tombe an awesome momma and that little bun is already loved so much in your family! And yay for seeing your brothers soon! Will you be spending the next few weeks over the holidays with them?


----------



## kittykat7210

I can't believe he said that, I agree with everyone else, good on you!! Don't need that kind of toxic man in your life!


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- that sucks that he was like that but it doesn't surprise me. It sounds like he doesn't wanna take responsibility for his part in this. You're better off I promise. 

You will be an awesome mom I know it! And just because you're a single mom now doesn't mean you will be forever. Yes It will be hard but I really think your family will rally behind you and help you out!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs. :hugs: it's his loss, you'll be better off without him if that's how he thinks.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, Tex raises a good point; even if you're not with the bio dad of the kiddo, you could absolutely meet a wonderful father figure who will give you both plenty of love and support. Certainly you're awesome enough to find someone like that.

J - I still maintain you should start a YouTube channel for TTC. I'm telling you, you'd get some views...

Mrs. G - hang in there! I cannot imagine what it's like to be carrying TWO babies! You're a bloody hero!

CPP - good luck with the wait... I know that's so hard, but it's exciting to get to actively try so soon.

Kitty - wow, that chart indeed looks super promising! I selfishly think you should test at 11DPO, since that's when I got my BFPs. Gah, I can't wait for line porn!

AFM, Yesterday I had REALLY strong BH that we less than five minutes apart and really regular. I thought it might be "it" but the pessimistic side of me did not want to get my hopes up. So I didn't, and I was right not to, because they eventually subsided to normal BH. But it gave me some hope that stuff was at least happening. Today was my midwife appointment. I walked in and made some comment about baby being slow to come out and meet us. That's when my midwife reminded me that this isn't slow at all - this is completely normal, since the average delivery date for first-time babies is NINE DAYS OVERDUE. I was like, "I knoooooow, but it doesn't help when 12 out of 13 women around me that are due around now have had their babies EARLY. Is it just ME who's following the statistical norms!??!?!"

Anyway, to cut a long story short, we decided to try to book an induction for next Thursday, or as soon after as possible if that date isn't available. That'll put me at 41+3. I'm having an u/s on Monday, since they apparently like to do another biophysical profile at 41 weeks, then will also have a sweep on Monday if I'm still not in labour, and again on Wednesday. I really hope she comes before then (though she is not super likely to, statistically speaking), otherwise I feel better to have some plans in place, even though I would like to avoid an induction.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, either way you'll be holding Matilda by end of next week! I can't wait for you :) as for induction, do what needs to be done to have a healthy baby and mom in the end. 
From what my mw said, sweeps work if your cervix is ready which at 40+ weeks is more likely. It does sound like your body is getting ready ;)

Keep us updated?


----------



## Cppeace

I just got a heavy sample box of enfamil... lol Is that a sign or what? lol

I have to figure out something to do with it... If I ever get pregnant and have a kid they will not be on formula lol so it will just be wasted on me...

Anyone wanna pay the shipping and have it?
lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- she will be here so soon!!! I think as PL said your body is gearing up and I don't think you'll need he induction. 

Cpp- never say never as you don't know what will happen. So many things prevent months from breast feeding that really want to. My best friend couldn't breast feed her first two due to the babies intolerance. Then her 3rd had a heart condition and while in the hospital for 6 weeks
She was advised to include formula powder in her breast milk to help him gain weight. (He was fed through an eating tube) After they got out she was able to exclusively breast feed. But you might want to check the expiration and re-gift or donate anyway so it gets used fresh.


----------



## Cppeace

I understand all of that but I am already involved in the breast milk donation groups, I know the second best choice is sheep milk and then goat and then formula- I have local dairy sheep, diary goats and such- so formula is the absolute last last choice and even if miracle happens where I conceive this cycle I wouldn't want formula hanging around 10 months just going to waste.


----------



## pacificlove

CPP, check the expiration date and keep it. You never know like Mrs G said. Otherwise, donate to another new mom through your local listings.
I got some free samples myself and will be passing them on to someone who needs it and can't afford it.. I kept them just long enough to be sure that we can be successful with exclusively breastfeeding.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh yay Jez!!! Not long now! Did she check your cervix or do a sweep? Have you seen any plug yet?

Actually this raises a question...if you have a planned c section, when does your plug come out? And waters breaking? :-k


----------



## kittykat7210

at least you know it wont be long! I do second gigs' question though! I'd be interested to know the answer!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry things didn't go well, but you will be a wonderful mom.

Kitty your chart is looking promising :) my bfp chart was very different especially quite High at 13dpo.

Jez, I'm sorry you are feeling miserable about Matilda's late appearance. Tomorrow is last day of school right? So maybe she wanted you to finish so you could focus strictly on her ;)

Sorry been a long day and brain is fried.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky, i'm a little too in love with the fact your baby right now is a golden snitch XD


----------



## JLM73

Quick post of my opk def go time so he'd best be able to finish tonight or there will be Wrath lol
Gotta go cooking Pad Thai and I'm running way late so not sure if I'll get to make the coconut rice or not... Meh
And my bike was literally loaded down with shopping bags like I was on Sanford and Son LOL wobbly alllll the way home
 



Attached Files:







20161208_123253.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

hey puppies!!

EDIT: i didnt even realise there was supposed to be an OPK picture, I just literally went OOH PUPPIES and that was it i was gone into puppy dreaming mode XD... I might get a walking jacket and lead for my cat...


SECOND EDIT: I caved and used one of my cheapies, got a BFN. still hoping, i am only 8 DPO!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/15326209_743909972430904_42757863301385082_o_zpsdt5boy0m.jpg


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- those are cute little doggies not an OPK lol


----------



## pacificlove

Puppies, opks... All good ;) love looking at both :haha:

Flueky, you have a golden snitch in there! How are you feeling?


----------



## FutureMrs

Kit is there not a second line?? I feel like I see one? and that its pretty obvious, can you take a better pic?


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty, hehe I know. I love the Harry Potter series. Movies and books. I need to read the cursed child and fantastic beasts. Also, is it just the red background making me imagine a hazy pink line? 

J the pups are too cute and :rofl: Sanford and son. Hopefully hubby gives up the goods ;)

Pacific not too bad. I actually had a migraine yesterday but it was gone today. I checked BP yesterday just in case 104/72 so no problem there. Also got sick brushing teeth this morning, bleh. I was able to eat fine rest of day. 

Oh and I'm sorry that nurse got things in a panic about the rapid eye movements. Glad Logan is doing just fine :)


----------



## Jezika

Kitty - Uhh... honestly, I see a definite shadow, I kid you not. Is it just me!? Can anyone else see that?! I know it's early...

Good question re: scheduled c-section. From what I've seen on TV, don't they just bring you in and do the surgery and that's that, regardless of whether plug has come or waters have broken? I often see waters just spilling out when the incision is made. Or maybe that's not what you were asking?

And no, no checking me today and no sweep, just Monday if it's needed. And no plug! Lots of discharge, though, but that's standard. 

I'm kind of scared to reveal my vajayjay to the midwives, to be honest... because you all remember my description of my nether regions. Though maybe it's a nice way of easing them into getting used to looking at it before my "hemmies" bulge to epic proportions during actual labour.


----------



## Jezika

Surely you see that? AND it's pink?
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-14.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FutureMrs

Flu it definitely filled the void! You should read it! Love me some HP lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Its totally there jez, lol I am at the edge of me seat waiting for an update


----------



## kittykat7210

Guys dont tease me omfg what the hell i'm fishing that fucker out of the bin xd


----------



## FutureMrs

No teasing!!! I literally dont know how you missed it!!! lol FX


----------



## kittykat7210

FUCK GUYS I SEE SOMETHING but now its out of the time frame does it even count???

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/15419552_743217695833465_7488569301268017163_o_zpsfr5bqpff.jpg


----------



## FutureMrs

That 100% counts. AHHHHH!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Such a fantastic line so early on a cheapie Kit!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

AHHH ITS 2 AM I'm so doing my frer in the morning!!! XD but now I dont know if will be able to sleep then my temp will be all messed up god why did I test XD


----------



## FutureMrs

I am so excited for you!!! Cannot wait to see your AM test!!!


----------



## Jezika

Dude, FRER will totally show it, I bet.


----------



## TexasRider

Holy shit kitty!!!! I see it!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Future good to know, maybe I'll try to read over my Christmas break.

Kitty, the pic you snapped first was in time limit, yes? If so definitely counts :) can't wait to see frer tomorrow!


----------



## kittykat7210

yeh fluek it was within time, I think i was just like nah wont be positive and chucked it prematurely, though now you mention it i deffo see something on the first pic! right i'm going to have to go to bed now XD and TRY and sleep XD


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty good luck sleeping :) it's so hard when you see that 2nd line.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh yeah I totally see that line! Congrats kitty! I was just thinking this thread is due for another bfp ;)

Jez, judging by my experience, they won't just wheel you in for csection and if they do, question the doctor why he feels its necessary.

As for me, I could go for my second nap of the day..


----------



## Cppeace

I see the line too lol


----------



## Jezika

Can't wait to wake up to line porn! And with the time difference I won't even have to wait.

PL - I'm not anticipating needing a c-section (I hope) and definitely don't have a planned one. Surely there's someone on here who HAS had a planned c-section, though, and can answer Gigs' question?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I saw it in the first one and thought "oh well it's so obvious that it must be a shadow and she must know about it as a shadow" but NOPE! That's a BFP missy! And quite a line for 8 dpo!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs wow, ex sound awful. I imagine he wants nothing to do with baby? Honestly I hope he doesn't just so you don't have to deal with him anymore.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kitty I agree I saw it on the first pic and definitely the second pic! Can't wait to see the frer.

Fluek yay golden snitch!

J come make me food I'm hungry but blah lol and yay puppies

Jez I'm glad there is a plan. I hope your Monday sweep does the trick.

I just read our mat leave policy and it sucks. It's like Tex's. You can take up to 45 days off post birth but they drain your sick bank and then do differential pay. Which terrifies me as I live paycheck to paycheck so I may have to borrow money from my mom, but =\

Oh but you see being an ass about me getting pregnant wasn't my final straw. The final straw was when he had the audacity to ask if it was his because how would he know we barely have sex.... r_r he has since apologized but I'm not entertaining it. He's buttering me up because he knows if we're not together I'm suing for child support so he's trying to get on my good side to choose him.

But in happier news my brother was super cute and asked if I was showing yet. I'm really glad he goes to Berkeley and I live close to a BART station/he goes to my parents' a lot. He'll be an excellent local male role model for bubs. Who I am now dreaming is a boy again.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific no shame in multiple naps ;)

Dobby, wow, that's all I have to say about ex SO. Also, so glad lil dobby will have a positive male role model. I'm going to look into our maternity leave after start of year I think. I don't want to stress about that at the moment. It's amazing how far behind the US is on vacation time and paid leave. I dreamt I gave birth to a baby boy this week but he had a big head and lil body, I asked the dr if it was normal/grow out if it and they assured me he would. It was kinda bizarre.


----------



## Michellebelle

Yesssss! I knew Dobby would start the next wave of BFPs! Congrats kitty!


----------



## JLM73

Uhhh wth?? Stupid phone attached a dog pic no where near the opk pic!!
 



Attached Files:







20161208_193718.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cppeace

I can see you with a cute baby boy Dobs :) and fab on the great role model Uncle being nearby often...
I do detest the pitiful maternity leave the US has... It is ridiculous... Most I know have no paid at ll unless have vacay or personal to put towards it. I'd have to look into my companies but it's not terrible for me as I work from home and hopefully will be off of phone calls by the time I'd be ready to give birth. I feel sorry for my guy though I doubt he will be able to take more than a few days off since they will be vacay of personal time.. Have to see.. They may let him do some sick leave.. He has a fair mount of that.

Hmm if I got pregnant this cycle would be a little virgo baby or 
Libra, next cycle would be a Libra or Scorpio.. All run in my family already lol ... My only confirmed pregnancy would have been a Libra or Scorpio if it had been successful... Sounds like I have good vibes for eh next couple cycles. :)


----------



## Cppeace

JLM73 said:


> Uhhh wth?? Stupid phone attached a dog pic no where near the opk pic!!

Doesn't look quite positive to me but close


----------



## DobbyForever

J which is the test line?

Fluek that reminds me of...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8684.JPG
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jezika

Ha ha J. I was thinking that was the CUTEST OPK I'd ever seen. Anyway, so is that a positive or near-positive?

Dobs, Flueks et al. - I was meaning to ask what happens if someone has a baby and they really cannot afford daycare if they went back to work and don't have family to help them out. Do they just live off welfare? Is welfare cut off after a while? Gah... and I guess that's often in addition to PAYING to have a baby? 

Flueks - you're so close to the 12/13-week mark! Are you excited for that milestone?


----------



## Cppeace

DobbyForever said:


> J which is the test line?
> 
> Fluek that reminds me of...


Lol That movie was too cute.. "I've got a big head and little arms and I'm not sure how well this plan was thought out master.... Master?"


----------



## Jezika

P.S., Dobs, I don't know if I could forgive a comment like that from SO. And has he given any indication re: feelings around staying in bub's life? How do YOU feel about it?


----------



## Flueky88

J looking good. My opks were usually just a hair lighter than control, I confirmed with digital opk to make sure. So I'd say that's positive.

Dobby, bahaha. Very good image. My imagery is imagine a gummy bear with a gumball for a head :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Jez, if you qualify you can get your hospital paid for by the government and you can get credits that cn apply for formula, baby food, diapers and Child care.. It's basically a form of welfare and lasts till the baby is around 4 I think, but you have to make like under 30k a year to qualify I believe-but it may depend on your state.. Not sure


----------



## Flueky88

Jez I'll probably talk with work about adjusting how many days I work. Meaning increase my patient's load but work fewer days. Will most likely do this and maintain full time or possibly be prn but work nearly full time case load. I could probably only pay day care 2-3 days a week then. Step MIL may watch, but I kinda doubt it. I definitely couldn't afford the payout to be a SAHM on welfare. 

Oh and yes looking forward to end of 1st tri. It also signals announcement to family, finally. I can't wait :) we are going to give them ultrasound photos after the presents on Christmas:)


----------



## Jezika

CPP - that's not a bad program. I don't think they have that here, though I'm not sure. There is government-paid maternity leave, though, so that's good.

Flueks - So the first time your fam will find out is through the u/s pics? That's an AWESOME Christmas gift. I'd love to hear how that goes.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry was busy cooking and cleaning- my life lol
The right line is the Test, left is control. In person they are very close in color, so it would def be + later tonight/tomoro a.m.
:roll: I will let you know if I get some :spermy:....okaaaay never mind lol
Hubs just got up from snoozing thru WestWorld, which was awesome and LOUD so no idea how- full on Pad Thai no doubt, but he just got up and said taking a shower and going to bed :saywhat:
Whatever- he already started bickering over when he's paid and bills etc- which was NOT even worth stressing as we already marked out how/when everything is being paid due to his holiday paychecks being all over pfft whatever...I ain't beggin, and he knows he fumbled last night and I sent him a pic of the opk, AND showed it to him on the table RIGHT when he came in the door- so he knew what time it was...so mark me down from O-2 and O-e :roll:
I swear he pulls this moody bickering BS just to get out of doing something cuz he's worried about not finishing...I didn't say a word about last night, but he brought it up this morning- to me I was like no biggie, we can try again tonight...so he ha been aware since like 6am this morning...

*Jez/Gig* scheduled c sects, they break your bag of amnio fluid on the table when/right after uterine incision, but 1- you are numb and won't feel it, 2 you have a bunch of "chucks" or absorbent pads under you to catch it and they have suction going like mad to get it.

As for mucus plug:shrug: I assume it gets passed in the bleeding after birth ( can't bleed without plug being broken up/gone.
They don't do anything to remove it- I am fairly sure post delivery hormones - break it down/cause it to be flushed out.
It's really just a thick glob of mucus, that blocks the cerv canal, and as ute thins for delivery, it shortens as cervix does...

That dog pic was actually taken today, cuz all the dogs have their own crates, and hubs Jack Russel is OCD seriously separation anxiety ridden if he can't be near/see hubs boxer...well during the day, after they have all eaten, I let them hang out in their room, but usually have each crate closed so no one invades anyone's space ( they all want my mastiff Romeo's crate lol)
Anyhoo- I did leave the doors open today, so they were all so quiet I peeked in and saw the J.R.'s cage empty and he was not with the boxer nor racing around with a ball so I was like :huh:
Then saw him curled up by Romeo's side ! Guess he bailed on ole Bucky Boxer and is now Team Romeo :rofl:

*DobDob*:hugs: I know you still feel the sting, but I believe :
1- all things for a reason
2 Hold someone to what they SAY to you, but BELIEVE what they SHOW you... he's been showing his ass for a while now- and NONE of it is YOUR fault. He's not a child- even if he wants to act like one. You and Dobbleganger will be JUST fine!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, just went to dinner with lady friends and look at what I missed! LINE PORN!

Kit, I too saw your first pic and was so confused, I thought maybe it was an opk which is why you said it was negative, but when I realized it was an hpt I was like, well that's definitely positive! I'm glad it wasn't just me. I'm just on my phone but from here that line is super obvious. Can't wait for the frer!

J, woohoo so close! I hope hubs steps it up and gives you a deposit tonight ;) and i laughed at your "opk" pic :haha: 

Dobs, wow, to me that kind of suggests he may have been sleeping around...just a gut feeling. Accusers of it are often the guilty ones. 

And on the insurance topic...just applied for it for me and ds next year. My premium (monthly bill to have insurance) is just shy of $400/month, and this bub will cost us $6550 to have :( looks like more debt for us. Woohoo.

I think we might look into a home equity loan. If anyone has any experience/advice on this, do share!


----------



## FutureMrs

Holy crap gigs, I cant believe that is what people pay a month for insurance?!?


----------



## Jezika

Neither can I! I swear that is waaaaaaaay more than the portion of tax we pay for universal healthcare over here or in the UK. I still don't get how some people can object to such a system, but maybe it's not as workable in the US for some reason that's too complex for me to understand with my limited knowledge.


----------



## kittykat7210

guys.... I'm screaming right now, You guys see it too right... XD

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/15369253_744114099077158_7951565637525802347_o_zpsmfgpdltm.jpg


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hell yeah! Was just catching up from yesterday wondering what time does Kitty get up..? Congratulations :happydance:

I have friends in the US, one family in particular live on the breadline with no insurance and as a result have not been to a doctor for years - and neither has their son - but they are absolutely opposed to universal healthcare on the basis that they don't want to pay for other people. 

I pay a grand sum of about £2 a week (my pay is somewhat rigged to minimise tax, it should be more around the £15 mark I think for a full timer on a basic wage) and that goes to NHS, police, education, welfare - bargain, in my opinion. Joe's birth alone cost more (calculated at US prices) than I'll ever pay back - and I've had two more kids, the boys have both been in hospital, usually by ambulance, Joe's had teeth removed, I've had CBT, therapy, medication out the wazoo, genetic cancer testing (inc shipping my mum's biopsy samples from Finland to test them and full biopsy samples from me - aka the Alien face hugger experience, endoscopy, every year), DH is on regular lifelong medication and asthmatic, and that's before you even start on the countless minor prescriptions we've had - antibiotics, colic medicines, eczema creams, painkillers, sleeping tablets, etc etc. And above everything else, the peace of mind of knowing that if you get sick, you can get treatment without worrying about a bill at the end or whether you're covered for it.

Ah, shoot, I forgot everything else now in my healthcare rant. I'll go back and read after school run.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Hell yeah! Was just catching up from yesterday wondering what time does Kitty get up..? Congratulations :happydance:
> 
> I have friends in the US, one family in particular live on the breadline with no insurance and as a result have not been to a doctor for years - and neither has their son - but they are absolutely opposed to universal healthcare on the basis that they don't want to pay for other people.
> 
> I pay a grand sum of about £2 a week (my pay is somewhat rigged to minimise tax, it should be more around the £15 mark I think for a full timer on a basic wage) and that goes to NHS, police, education, welfare - bargain, in my opinion. Joe's birth alone cost more (calculated at US prices) than I'll ever pay back - and I've had two more kids, the boys have both been in hospital, usually by ambulance, Joe's had teeth removed, I've had CBT, therapy, medication out the wazoo, genetic cancer testing (inc shipping my mum's biopsy samples from Finland to test them and full biopsy samples from me - aka the Alien face hugger experience, endoscopy, every year), DH is on regular lifelong medication and asthmatic, and that's before you even start on the countless minor prescriptions we've had - antibiotics, colic medicines, eczema creams, painkillers, sleeping tablets, etc etc. And above everything else, the peace of mind of knowing that if you get sick, you can get treatment without worrying about a bill at the end or whether you're covered for it.
> 
> Ah, shoot, I forgot everything else now in my healthcare rant. I'll go back and read after school run.

i do love the NHS, purely because i would hate to live in fear of if i ever got sick! although i think I am one of the few that dont mind paying £10 for a prescription, everything else is free AND if you get more than 2 prescriptions a month, you can buy a prepaid card and save £100 a year, or if you need 4 prescriptions a month you save £300 a year (it would cost you £480 if you didnt have it, so you literally pay £180 a year! so even if you pay for your prescriptions, you can save 60 odd %


----------



## M&S+Bump

I keep forgetting you guys have prescription charges down there. God bless the SNP :haha:


----------



## Twag

Yay a :bfp:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Although I wouldn't actually mind paying for them to stop people from abusing it or getting stuff they don't need because they forget to cancel repeats they no longer need. DH's sister is bad for it, cupboard full of medicines she doesn't use any more because she just collects everything on her repeat. Such a waste of money.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> I keep forgetting you guys have prescription charges down there. God bless the SNP :haha:

i keep forgetting you guys don't pay!!!



M&S+Bump said:


> Although I wouldn't actually mind paying for them to stop people from abusing it or getting stuff they don't need because they forget to cancel repeats they no longer need. DH's sister is bad for it, cupboard full of medicines she doesn't use any more because she just collects everything on her repeat. Such a waste of money.

yeh this frustrates me too, but more for people who get their repeats and then dont use them, because it is okay for some things that don't cost loads, but there are medicines you get frequently in prescriptions that costs the nhs £50 odd a box, that you then pay £8.60 for, there are even some that cost £130 that are on prescription! so it frustrates me when they don't get used.


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats kitty! That one doesn't even require an edit it's so obvious!! Fx for a sticky bean :)

Afm, oops, we fell asleep on the couch until 130 am.. night time diaper change, feed and hopefully we'll fall asleep in our bed pretty soon


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty definitely bfp :) have you told DH? So happy for you :happydance: I think that's an excellent line for 9dpo. 

Gigs ugh that's horrendous. I hate how insurance has turned into absolute crap. This system isn't working, I'm not sure what's going to happen. 

Pacific hope you two fell back asleep in the bed :) I hate when I fall asleep on couch then can't sleep in my bed.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Kitty definitely bfp :) have you told DH? So happy for you :happydance: I think that's an excellent line for 9dpo.
> 
> Gigs ugh that's horrendous. I hate how insurance has turned into absolute crap. This system isn't working, I'm not sure what's going to happen.
> 
> Pacific hope you two fell back asleep in the bed :) I hate when I fall asleep on couch then can't sleep in my bed.

thank you XD and no not yet, i think i'll make sure it gets darker first!! plus i feel good about this one, I might do a fancy announcement for him XD not sure what i'll do yet but I'll think of something, I'm so glad you guys looked at my test last night closer than I obviously did XD


----------



## TexasRider

Yay kitty!!! Congrats!


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- Huge congrats! For 9 dpo, that's an absolutely amazing line!!!! I saw it right away on the cheapie too! :happydance: Whoohoo!!! Get some progesterone, girl. Call that doc, and get some. I swear it's what saved both of my babies (along with a low-dose aspirin daily). :hugs: Have a healthy and happy 9 months!

Dobs- Ugh. Ex-SO can go eat a big bag of barbequed dicks for his comments. But, I suppose later on, you can thank him for being a royal asshat NOW, which thereby saves you the heartache of watching him let your kid down. Shithead. You CAN and WILL do better. You're already a MILF, girl. Get 'em. :rofl: :hugs: Oh, and you're getting rescanned on the 12th, right? I think you'll be fine, dear. I've got everything crossed that all is well.

Keeps- I went back to catch up, and saw beautiful Ella photos! Awww... :cloud9:

Gigs- I didn't catch your c-section question, but both of my kids were planned c-sections. They were both easy, uneventful deliveries, really. My husband video recorded them both, and they were beautiful! The recovery with my daughter was tough, but a breeze with my son. Feel free to ask me anything. I loved my births, and my sunroof babehs. LOL!

Oh, and I'm glad you're feeling good about having another boy. Honestly, I'd love to have another little boy. My son is a fairly straight-forward kid at 2 years old. He's a monster, but, it's your typical run-of-the-mill toddler fare. My daughter (3.5 years old)...well, let's just say she's COMPLICATED. Sassy, overly-sensitive, and going on 30. Hands on her hips. Finger wagging at me. She's a tattle-tail. Telling me she can't pick up the mess of LEGO's on the floor, because it is her "art." Seriously. Do not sign up for that, Gigs. LOLOL!!!! I love my little girl, but she's too much like me, and quite frankly, it frightens me. :rofl: Ozzy's just so uncomplicated. He likes to eat. He likes to fart. He loves cars. The end. :rofl: Boys = :cloud9:

Jez- Ohhhh, honey, I feel your pain. I hated those last few weeks/days/hours of pregnancy (although both of mine were evicted through planned c-sections at 39 weeks and 2 days). Sounds like she'll either get things goin' beforehand, or you'll have her in your arms in approximately a week! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Aphy

Congratulations Kitty,that is one fabulous bfp for so early! Woohoo!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay kit!!! I knew it! :dance: i'm so happy for you, and how cool to have an early "tell" like a nose bleed! That is so weird and awesome. I can't wait to see the lines get darker! And find our your hub's reaction!

Gah, health care...it is absurd if you get individual, as i have to. Hubby's isn't as bad because he gets it through work, but it's still not cheap, and when you consider all of ours combined is someone's rent...yeah. Honestly it wasn't so bad before ACA. I had health insurance through my employer but i think it was about $140/month and it cost me $300 to have des. 

I think the reluctance for universal health care is because we hear horror stories of long waits for urgent care, or even regular care. I know many (in canada) who have complained about others going to ER for stupid things and wasting dr's time because "it's free". I've also heard of canadian citizens coming to the states for treatment on things like cancer because the wait up there would kill them. On top of that, and the "we don't want to pay for other people's stuff" mentality, the government already takes a minimum of 25-30% of your income for things like federal tax, state, social security, and medicare. State income is different in each locality though, so i'm sure people like Dobs pay a crap ton more. Then there is sales tax, which again varies by state but, for example, it's 5% of every purchase here. Then there's property tax, which you pay on things you own that are registered in your county (like your house and car). Ours for our house is about 2,000/year, for our cars it's about 400/year. So you see, everything reeeaaally adds up, and the more money you make, the more they take, and i'm not sure how much they'd try to take for universal care...

And then you realize our government (which is really all of us, since gov. Actually doesn't make money, they just take it from the citizens) is trillions of dollars in debt and we are left wondering where the heck all of our money went/goes, because no government program i can think of has been wildly successful...

Ok i'm done ranting. DAMN IT I SAID NO POLITICS! :haha: 

But yeah, universal care, in the way you describe having there, sounds amazing.


----------



## gigglebox

I think I need to go drink a frappe today.


----------



## JLM73

*KitKatBar* YAY:wohoo: and I was WAY behind on the thread ystrdy so when I saw you post that "negative" I was totally like :huh::-k
I KNOW I am getn old, but WTF is that 2nd line then...even moved on, then went BACK to the pic cuz I was like NO, it IS in the right place ....WTF??? wait till I post my msg to her :troouble: :haha:

I am SO Friggin happy for yoooooou! And this morning's FRER pure blatant:bfp::dance: CONGRATS!!!! Now OJ will have a "furless sibling":rofl:

*Dobble* I agree with *Gigs* when a Dude who KNOWS you love them, and are wanting to spend ALOT of time with them starts becoming dodgey and then accuses YOU of cheating...THEY are almost 100% cheating- or HAVE and want to try and pin sh*t on you before their sh*t gets found out one day :growlmad:
Sooo...now ...IMO my DH is a wee scatter brained and a big arse kid himself lol
But he is 100% a better father to my DS than his bio dad:thumbup:
DS is always soooo disappointed when he's not there during our time together.
So I'm envisioning you meeting the REAL Mr Right for YOU, who will be a great father figure to you little one and treat you like the badass hot lookin Goddess you ARE!:hugs: Can't wait for your next scan!! ( insert *CB's* patented Eeeeeee!)

OK J cup drama:roll: Just wwouldn't be one of MY cycles without it right??
Sooo hubs was a pouting sarcastic ass last night, and I already posted how he KNEW it was go time and I even planned to go the reg :sex: route/cup after but he pulled the takin a shower and goin to bed at like 1030-11 pm??
So I was like F it ...

Well he got out of the shower, went in the room and slammed the door, which he NEVER sleeps with the door closed unless in a B* mood:roll: whatevs

So about 30 mins later I finished the 2nd part of HIS laundry, and took it in the room-and there he lies naked( his norm) looking at his facebook- also his norm- he's obsessed...

So I leave the folded stuff on the bed, and leave. The dogs were still out so I was hanging out for another hour or so for sure- debated sleeping in the recliner as I didn't want another bad sleep with him snoring.
40 mins later, he flings the door open and says -I'm just gonna leave it in the bathroom.. then goes right back in the room:huh:
I totally wasn't expecting it, but cool...
I even told him that then he started to Bitch again about -YOU said it was Go time YOU told me to do it blah blah:ignore: 
What I actually said earlier was WE have to get busy tonight. Not him solo
He was in a mood anyway so I dropped it, said thank you- I planned to be together, but dogs are out, laundry still running, sgotta shower etc etc, and he gave me the icy peck kiss :roll:
OK...sooo I had to go back in the room for the "glass" and preseed...and promptly recalled I left the cup at MY house:dohh:
This led to me keeping the :spermy: in the cup ( which was actually VERY little compared to his norm) stored between my boobs while I searched - best to stay body temp lol
I sorted thru his vast array of shot glasses- like friggin Goldilocks- too big, too tall, too wide...Jussssst right!:haha:
So I washed it well, put preseed in it, then dumped the meager spermy sample in...
So I go to put the cup UP in the hotpocket, and realize I should pee cuz it was really making me feel like I had to go!, so the cup was not IN yet but almost, and as I pull it away to pee ( I was hovering over the toilet bowl...) 
...annnnnnd I managed to NOT move the glass quite fast enough cuz pee trickled...into the glass:shock::dohh::brat:
Ithen tried to quickly pour it off the "top" of the :spermy:preseed gelee mix in the bottom of the glass, but yea....no go ...So WTf...I inserted the damn cup after it appeared most the liquid pee was gone off the gelee preseed/spermy bottom, but I'm sure some pee was still in there:cry:

So...insert this as Chapter 207 of J's Epic Cup Drama...
either the small batch of boys ended up doin the back stroke in preseed with a side of pee, or they ended up in the Shitter wondering if they missed a Left turn somewhere along the way....:dohh:
FML...


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* you mentioned 2 commissions to do- more doggy painting? Or Photog project?

Just finished my breakfast- as I always make sure hubs gets his first- so his slow morning movin arse can get to work lol. I made french toast with vanilla and extra cinnamon- OMFG soooo goood! Did it earlier in the week and epic fail- came out Great, but hubs neglected to say we needed syrup when I asked while at store:growlmad: Trying to get him to write stuff on the fridge notepad when he uses the last of something on days I am not here grrrr

Anyway, at his job they are doing the Christmas stuffed socks gift exchange Monday, but he got to his desk today and found THIS!

How friggin cool and fun!
Awww! I am gonna bake stuff to fill his Elfing bags, cuz it's cheaper than actual items, and who can't use baked goods during the holidays?? :haha:


----------



## JLM73

meh- only had a .25 rise this morning, but thinking I O'd ystrdy/lastnight and just caught part of the rise given my crazy sleep- if it rises more tomoro then I'll know that's likely the case
I was almost like woohoo- I got 4 bd's ...uh...no[-X lol
I forgot for a moment that the 2 bds marked on cd11 and 12 are the same ONE
finished right AT midnight, and most of them were near/just before/after midnight 
:-k sooo I'm looking at- from my view - O night, O-2, and O-5
As much as I have wanted a :blue: all these years, if I get a :bfp: watch the winning :spermy: be a :pink: one from O-5:rofl:

I wouldn't mind- but then I have ALOT to buy vs nothing to buy for a boy except diapers/pilll ups for the first 5 years lol. ( and even with that I am DEF throwing a Diaper party for hubby)
Also- hubs would be putty fir a girl- and I don't play the "rules for girls vs boys" thing. I think my Daughters need to be as self reliant to change a ties, or use basic tools around the house, as my boys need to be able to cook basic meals, as well as do basic sewing repairs.
I don't want them to ever HAVE to depend on having someone around to do those things for them!


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed J, we really want our kids to be raised as self reliant as possible. It's part of the reason we moved out of the subarbs so we could start some home steading. To answer your question, one commission is a wold howling at the moon. The other is a dog portrait for my MIL's sister whose dog is in kidney failure. 

Going back to doing things ourselves...I kind of want to process a duck andsurprise hubby. I mean I don't want to kill anything...but it comes with the territory and I feel like it's one of those things I should know how to do. Also, hubs thinks I'm incapable when it comes to some things so I looove when I impress him with things he thinks I wouldn't do.

PL, spoiler or pm me any tips :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Yay congrats kitty!!!!! I agree progesterone and baby asprin :) (I won't nag dobs about it anymore though lol). Stick baby!!

Dobby- imho both you and your baby are waaayyyy better off without him. I'm also extremely scared of parenthood and felt a panic attack coming on this morning when I realized I have 8weeks left at most before I'm a mom. It's totally normal; imagine if we hadn't cared at all! You are surrounded by loving family and you'll be fine.

Gigs- congrats on a little boy. Yep we're all having boys next! I'm glad you're feeling ok about having a boy. I was also disappointed at first (wanted a girl) but knowing beforehand really does help the bonding process and now I can't imagine having anyone other than HIM!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Half asleep post please forgive me. 

Kitty- congrats!!! I saw the test line last night and I'm the queen of not seeing lines!!! 

Healthcare= shitty. 

I need/want coffee but I have a non-stress test this morning and the more babies move off the monitor the longer I have to be there. Ugh.


----------



## TexasRider

Agree healthcare is crap- it costs us roughly $600 just for all of our health insurance not including dental and vision (mine is awful so vision insurance is worth it for me) and then add in life insurance and accidental death stuff and we are at almost $800 a month for all our coverage. That's more than my house payment lol 

Chart is looking good- just gotta wait another week to see if AF shows. I have a killer headache. It sucks balls I took some BC powder


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* ahhh sorry on skipping coffee I went months without but this cycle with soooo few hrs sleep a night I NEED it to function in a.m., cuz I don't nap- ever

I always had to stay longer in NSTs due to baby being "flat" not moving much- o i did the opposite :haha: Sugar and/or coffee.

Hope all goes well- they shouldn't have room to move far off monitor no? lol
guess they find a way...The surro twins used to just kick and hit the monitor discs ...ALOT i hated that reccord scratching sound at like 10x volume

*Gigs * both sound really cool - especially the tribute!
I don't kill anything unless I must- but I decided long long ago that if I ever raise meat animals, or had to put down an animal, I would be ok knowing they went in the Quickest- least painful manner.
For example...I could machete a bird's head off in one swoop - sure it will flap and move for a bit- but it doesn't FEEL anything really, as the nerves and blood to the brain are not transmitted ...
Now what I HATE to see - is when people say cut a goat or lamb's throat and the poor things are bleating and screaming and drowning etc...not quick...and they surely still feel it!
That's why I decided if it can't be shot quickly inn the head, or some "safe" sedative used before hand, I will NEVER have goats/cattle for meat:nope:
All dairy All day :haha:

Take it from a medic- it's not pretty when humans are dying from something you think should have been fast- but wasn't or, when a patient is BADLY broken up and screaming in agony- say in a head on car crash- but the dying ones, are usually reacting out of instinct/subconscious action, and the patients in true agony ( not dislocated shoulder type but like skull cracked type) tend to Not recall anything , even up to just before the incident- like brain wipe:shrug:

So my only advice would be :
1 You CAN do it, and he will be proud of you.
2 Make it as fast and painless as possible, so they don't suffer nor their panick scare your other animals.
3 Don't waste anything if possible...hell, most parts can be used for something ( friggin turket feet in the store:shock: I would DIE if I scooped green beans on my plate and a crochety foot with claws was there!)
But perhaps you can cook up the innards etc for dog food supps- or bury under some new plant:shrug:
I have buried most my smaller pets under plants ( like foot long koi...guinea pig, pups that were stillborn)


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes Tex! I forgot about vision & dental. I actually denied it this year due to affordability (or lack there of). 

What is BC powder? Is this some miracle headache killer I haven't heard of?

Also, I'm not trying to brag but I've been complaining about feeling crappy for so long, I just want to make a point of saying I've been feeling pretty good for a solid wek :thumbup: I think I'm finally in the sweet spot of pregnancy. Also, I was thinking this morning about Christmas being two weeks away and I realized xmas eve marks me being half way through my pregnancy :shock: more than that if you account for the fact I'll deliver early. Crazy...but I'm so excited. I'm so emotionally ready right now, I can't wait to hold him. But I will :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

BC powder is basically ground up aspirin and some caffeine. All in powder form. You put it in your mouth and chase it with something to drink. It's supposed to hit blood stream faster cause it's powdered. Looks like an illegal drug cause it's just crushed up in a wax paper packet. Haha You get it at Walmart and it's works amazing. I should have brought more with me to work... ugh sigh


----------



## gigglebox

Brutal convo for J in spoiler


Spoiler
Oh totally, the bird has to go in a quick way. I've read hanging them upside down (chicken folks use a "killing cone") brings the blood to their head and kind of relaxes them, then you remove the head or cut it with a VERY sharp knife as deel as you can, which is pretty instantaneous from what i've read. Definitely different for a small bird vs. a larger animal. And hellllllllll naw, I don't know how you medics do it. My bestie was a paramedic is NEW ORLEANS. :wacko: she has told me some horror stories, and the one that was the most traumatic for her was a guy with a self inflicted gunshot wound to the head. They saw it, were like oh, he killed himself. But when she approached his body, he looked at her through one good eye because he wasn't dead yet. They tried to transport him but i believe he finally died en route to the hospital. In my opinion she saw waaaaayyyyyyy worse things in her career, but for some reason that was the one that bothered her the most. *shudder* you people have guts of steel.


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds glorious. Is it pregnancy safe? I'm assuming not...but i keep reading conflicting things on aspirin and caffeine.


----------



## DobbyForever

I already know he cheated. He cheated in the beginning, but we weren't technically official/together but exclusivity had been mentioned so I considered it cheating. I also think he cheated on me a few months ago, but considering it took him a year to fess up to the first time (despite me pulling her hair off of the blanket I was using). The reason I think he cheated is there was a point where we had broken up for like a day/were fighting a lot and both had no idea if we even wanted to be together. And I snoop, too. I noticed that the next time I went to his apartment, he had a brand new box of condoms. Which was nbd since we used the last one the last time I was there. But the box was open, and there was definitely a condom or two missing. He's admitted to flirting but swears up and down he hasn't slept with anybody else but I don't exactly believe him. So I'm waiting on him to fess up to that one.

In happier news congrats kit! Definitely see that one! I am so happy for you!

Kk gotta run and go to work. I think I may actually take a Tylenol today because I am about to lose my shit. Also I have to move my scan to either today or Tuesday because my kids are being shits and their parents are like wtf you gave them a consequence we need to talk r_r


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh Dobs, I don't know how you deal. Those parents who think their kids can do no wrong drive me INSANE. And yay for possible scan reeeaally soon!


----------



## campn

Dobby, he's such a d-bag! Honestly I'd be like nope I wouldn't want you in the kids life cause he'd disappoint that kid forever and ghost! You're going to be an amazing mom I've no doubt, just look at what you've done with your baby brothers! All us moms always feel like we aren't good enough, guilt is part of the job honey! 

Green, we are doing good most days lol! The trip to Nashville tested all of us but what matters is what we survived and all the kids are gonna remember is our happy pictures there! And sleep all you want, there's no limit when you are tired! I hated when moms would tell me sleep while you can but sleep deprivation stinks and you can't make up for lost sleep. Did you look on etsy for home coming outfits? I think I remember you asking! 

J, LOL I was gonna say those are dogs not an opk then I thought oh maybe I missed a post :D


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not just the parents. The teachers here do it, too. So the kids think deadlines are jokes and breaking rules doesn't have consequences. Idk I'm just too weak and tired for this.

Scan moved to today. I've been feeling really disconnected since themigraines kicked in/the bad scan last week so really hoping for some good news.


----------



## TexasRider

Oh Dobs I hope you get good news and a reassuring scan today. I agree kids and parents are awful about no responsibility. I have all
But given up. It's not worth pissing off parents to make a point so I just let it slide sometimes- unless it's major stuff....


----------



## gigglebox

Considering you're still symptomatic, my guess is everything is fine :thumbup: i'm excited to see pics!

I've been texting with Hub's father, and it turns out in 5 generations (just going back on the male's side), there has been 1 girl. I guess I'd better give up the dream of having a daughter! Odds are definitely not in my favor!


----------



## pacificlove

J, good luck with the pickle juice. Tell hubby toan up and hopefully get a real round of bd tonight.

Gigs, yay for commissions and feeling better! Sounds like ms is leaving you for good. :)
As for processing, I have yet to do it (terrible hatches this year) but i hear key is the age at which you butcher or you'll have a heck of a time plucking.

Gotta let my animals out now. It snowed over night and it's so unusual for our area to get snow. it's heavy and wet, but I know the ducks won't mind.


----------



## gigglebox

What do you do with Logan while you're doing chores outside?


----------



## Jezika

PL - I'm wondering the same thing. Do you wear him while you do all that? I can't believe all you do, mostly without hubs, and with a newborn! Go, mom!

Dobs - good luck at the scan. What time is it? And wow re: kids. I have no idea what they're like these days, but it doesn't sound pretty.

Wooks - lol @ barbecued dicks. Also, you're slightly scaring me now about how Matilda will be. I do have a suspicion she will be really sassy... not that I was like that, but still. I do hear a lot of little girls are like how you describe! It's cute though, right? ...Riiight?

Kit - Blaaaaatant second line for sure! Can't wait to hear how you tell hubs, and I'm also keeping fingers crossed it's a sticky bean. Remind me - does your doc have ideas on what things to do in light of previous losses (like the other ladies said, aspirin etc.)?

J - You should think of names for that exquisite concoction of pee+sperm in a shot glass. Like 'Peeing Orgasm' (play-on-words re: Screaming Orgasm? Or is that a cocktail). And again, hello, YouTube channel.

Gigs - Glad you're feeling better these days :) I always find it interesting when families only have boys or only have girls. I think there are also some genetic things that mean boy or girl embryos don't survive? Not sure if that's just for boys, but I guess it's possible that in DH's sperm there are obviously XX sperm but they just don't survive, and those are cycles of BFN or CP.

As for universal healthcare, you're right, I forgot that a lot of people cite the fact that Canadians have to go to the States for real care, or in the case of the UK there are long wait time for treatment on the NHS. I admit I had my tonsillectomy cancelled three times in UK when I was a kid (and actually didn't end up getting it done in the end) and have sometimes had to wait months for specialist appointments, but anything urgent that I needed, I got right away, plus in the UK there's the option of paying and going private anyway. I've been on tonnes of meds over the years, had a fibroadenoma removed from my breast and was in hospital on IV for two weeks with pneumonia and sepsis caused by a kidney abscess, plus a few other surgeries, all without complaint (or paying anything extra). In Canada (over the past 8 years that I've lived here), I don't know anyone who's gone to the US for treatment. I've also had a RIDICULOUS number of ultrasounds that everyone appears happy to give me (I'm having my EIGHTH one of this pregnancy on Monday!!) and have actually been really impressed with the medical care here, both in terms of wait times and quality. I do have a friend who was diagnosed with kidney cancer some months ago and he felt really messed around by the doctors - they really weren't doing their jobs properly - and if the surgery hadn't put him in remission or was slightly more delayed than it was, he would've definitely looked into going to the US for treatment. So I think there are definitely some problems, but for the most part it seems to be way, way, waaaay cheaper and less stressful, with really minimal problems (from my experience, at least). Again, though, I appreciate that there are different circumstances in the States. Okay, I'll stop now :)


----------



## JLM73

*Jez*:rofl: didn't even think of naming a DRINK after it....not to self- get on patent info...
I swear I do everything in life quickly pretty easily and problem solve and McGuiver up/Jerry Rig things in a pinch no prob, but OMG I am a train wreck ANYtime there is a cup and :spermy: involved !:dohh:
Yess....alll these stories will be used one day on a channel, but as my channel is panned to be a silly cooking with J one- which also often goes haphazard and trainwreckish :haha: I' watching a few diff ppl's style, and am kinda leaning toward a GENERAL Channel but where the vids are labeled by Category...say like Cooking, TTC, Fam Life- I have been following a girl who did it similar, and I like being able to skip ones that don't interest me- like say trying a zillion eyeshadow brands/palettes, but def jump on her reg vlogs about her kiddos and fam/ttc.

*Gigs* I would still think the birds would freak being held upside down - at least initially...may haps you can test it out, just to see how long till they calm, and/or do this for a few days/week with the "intended victim":haha: - perhaps it's something they get used to.

Like hub's pain in the ass JRussell HATES his nails clipped and will SCREAM like you are murdering him, and try to bite your hand- well [-X Alpha B* don't play that.
I need to be able to do basic care for any animal I have- hubs thinks - just let him go when he yells- or coddles him with baby talk- then I chew HIM out cuz he doesn't get that he id not helping but basically assuring the dog yelping non stop and LOUD is ok- cuz his phrasing is It's OK, Good Boy! Ok Good Boy:saywhat:
I expplained to him why the darn dog is so neurotic= HUBS! He is an anxious mess, and the JR is already neurotic and high strung- so when hubs tenses it doesn't help:roll:

I will be cutting his nails again today, sans hubby as they are sooo long they are curved sideways on the floor when he stands with his feet splayed ....
I def plan to get him a soft muzzle tho if he keeps up the biting while getting trims.
Basically hubs has had him 5 yrs from the shelter- he was returned like 5 times by others because he's a spaz, and hubs took him out of pity- so everytime the dog doesn't listen ( like quiet - when he is barking non stop) hubs STILL pets hi let's him out, lets him continue and walks off- he's a terrible influence! And since he freaks about nail cutting, hubs never did it! For FIVE yearrrrrs!:dohh:

Yea - next house - anti bark collar and a designated dig area for the lil turd.
Reminds me- let me go find some cheese to put in a toy- I can clip his nails as he tries to get the food from it lol

Also I started with the sensitive nips thing again! Like JUST barely today-and have only had it the last 2 cycles... So I went back on FF to see when it started with those 2 cycles, 
2 cycles ago it started approx 10dpo, last cycle it started on 7dpo, this cycle - I started feeling it TODAY- which I think is 1dpo and I should have more of a rise tomoro, but WTH?? That is very odd I even have this as a NEW thing, let alone that it's getting earlier every cycle!

So let me insert crazy :wacko: TTC tendency to notice similar things- 
If I count back 7days like last cycle's nip tenderness started 7dpo, then that puts me O-ing on cd9 :-k That's where I noted the full feeling uterus, and had that first opk that was close to +...
Very odd- hope I'm not one of those weird arse ppl who popped 2 eggs out at diff times!:rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs! You said scan today! Eeeeee!!! 

Congrats Kitty! That's a :bfp:


----------



## JLM73

:shock:
Well alrighty then....the pigeon has flown the coop.... apparently overnight or ystrdy!
Ystrdys hair off opk I'm sure would have been + if i had repeated it a few hours later, and today's opk is negative as F*!
I'm declaring us in the TWW, just need temp to be higher in a.m.
:plane:
Ysrdys opk which i marked +
and today's
 



Attached Files:







20161208_193718-1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6









20161209_124720-1.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, jez, I have a wrap for Logan so I have worn him for chores. However I also have a baby monitor with a long range, and timed right I can also do chores while Logan sleeps. 
We got our goats back after they spent 6 weeks with their husband and the girls are behaving like a$$holew right now (forgot their manners?), therefore prefer not to take the little guy with me when tending to the goats. Bad enough that I have to watch myself around them right now.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and when the little guy has some more head control and the weather is better I want to get a little wagon for our dog to pull. Gives our dog a job (pulling Logan around during chores) and logan gets to come along. Best of all, I dont have to worry about him in the house, baby monitor or not.


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo J! Crazy how quick that turned around. I'm excited to see the temp tomorrow...weird about the nips. Maybe clomid did something to you this cycle, but that doesn't explain it happening for months now... Hmmm :-k regardless, i hole this cycle is IT! Getting any more pickle juice today? 

Aww PL for some reason I just feel like that must be the cutest thing, going around the farm with little baby wrapped up with you <3 how are the dogs taking to him?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, the dog checks in on L. especially if he's crying. Kind of like a "hey what's wrong with you? Oh ok, leaving now". It's the cat who has turned herself into my purring nursing pillow ;)
Have your pets cough on yet that things are changing?


----------



## wookie130

Jez- The reality of the sass is much less cute/whimsical/precious than the written description. Often, it reaches the level where I have to lock myself in the bathroom for a moment, count to 10, and resume what I was doing. Calmly. In a collected manner. I love that little stinker to death, but I could honestly throw her on top of the roof pretty frequently. She's especially attitude-y with her little brother, and tries to be the boss. At this age, it's like the blind leading the blind, so it never works out well, and fires break out between the toddler people, and it can get UGLY. I can't sugar-coat this. Girls are...something. And it has nothing to do with sugar and spice, I will tell you that right now. :rofl: Unless the spice is habenero, or ghost pepper, or some other God-forsaken thing like that. :rofl:

Dobs- I'm anxiously awaiting scan results. :)

J- I'd keep opk'ing. I had a Clomid cycle that yielded two separate + results on opk's at different times in the cycle. Just when I thought we were done with :sex:, it turns out, I hadn't actually ovulated yet. And, I guess I thought you two were having actual humpty-humping sessions, not the ol' cup thing. If this cycle isn't successful, I'd do everything in your power (whether it be alcohol, toys, lingerie, jumper cables, what-have-you), to go with actual :sex: to obtain your pickle juice your next Clomid cycle...you want to maximize your medicated cycles, and actual bd'ing will give you the best shot at conception. ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

PL sorry the goats are being butts

J bizarre =\. When was your last pickle juice? Can you get some tonight?

As for scan it's not for 3 hours sorry but you ladies will be the first to know anything


----------



## gigglebox

PL, regarding the dogs behaving differently...nope. They're kind of r-tards. In fact they're on the floor in front of me, the older one is licking the butt of the younger one (he is frequently licking this dog, and almost always licking anything else, like the ottoman, couch, his feet, the toilet, the wall, his bowl, etc.). Ok well now he's chewing on a nylabone key, but when he's done he'll probably start licking it.

Dobs, I'm dying of anticipation over here so I'm sure it's much worse for you! But I also feel very confident everything will be fine. Make sure you ask which side it implanted on! It's not the uterus, it's the side of the, like, dark amniotic fluid thing. Why can't i think of what that's called? 

Omg wook, lol! My mom friends with little girls all say the same. I told them last night, the ones with two boys aid, "you're going to love it!" But one did say, "your bathroom will forever smell like a porter potty." :haha: the one with girls all agree they are so damn sassy and defiant. And all of them have boys too. And one has an 8 month old and swears she's already manipulating her :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Update: i was wrong, he started licking his leg instead of the key toy.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, lol!

Dobs good luck!

My mom always said to me "girls are beasts" when she was raising me.. as a kid trying to get her brother onto trouble I never agreed, looking back: yeah, girls are beasts :haha: or at least I was. Glad our first one is a boy ;)


----------



## Twag

Yup my little lady is a right madam already but has everyone wrapped around her little finger as she is damn cute 

FX for you Dobs but sure all is okay


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations Kitty :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

I go to work and come back to a billion new pages XD 

Inreference to girls, my only experience is my self and I can tell you straight up I was a little shit! I was sweet until i turned 7 then i had 10 years of teenage-eyness and it was horrific! Looking back at it now i'm surprised my parents didnt toss me out for all the little stunts i pulled! to put it into perspective, my year 3 teacher in my SCHOOL REPORT called me a demon child... XD and I was voted by 300 students as being the most likely to end up on the Jeremy Kyle show (I think the US equivalent is jerry springer??) when i was 15 XD


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I've seen that show, it's like Maury or Dr. Phil. I was pretty bad between the ages of 11 and 13. Hormones. After that I was fine. I was a sweetheart child before that as well.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was really hoping to see an update from Dobs but it looks like I have another hour to wait... lame. 

In other news I went for a hair cut TRIM and I think she cut like 5 inches off. DH was there getting his hair cut too and after he said he didn't like it that short and I immediately started to tear up... while in the coffee shop next door to the hair place. So that was fun. He said he meant he would just have to get used to it but the damage was done.


----------



## kittykat7210

green, sorry about your hair, i'm sure it looks lovely! and it grows back!! I promise!!!


Ladies... how do you combat the bloat???? its horrendous!! I look like 4 months pregnant XD which would be great if I was... not so much when i'm not even 4 weeks XD 

ALL THE BLOATING XD


Spoiler
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/15440300_744686222353279_5630875471153802402_o_zpsyxluakbp.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh your hubs sounds like mine, brutally honest :( he means no harm but does that same thing to me. Or tells me he prefers me in glasses even though i rarely wear them because i despise them :( hope he makes it up to you. I'm sure it isn't as bad as you think! Also, i ahte when they do that! It's why i started trimming my own hiar...I have trust issues :blush:


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Mrs G... The good news is, hair grows back. And with twins on the way, who knows when you have time for another "trim". I wish I had gone for a cut before L came, I feel like i can't leave him for an hour even. Let alone watch the new Star wars movie with hubby :haha: priorities change ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed Greenie *hugs* men are so bad with phrasing and it will grow back soon.

Kit I just let the bloat win lol

I'm going to vomit from nervousness if this gyn doesn't get in here soon


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Agreed Greenie *hugs* men are so bad with phrasing and it will grow back soon.
> 
> Kit I just let the bloat win lol
> 
> I'm going to vomit from nervousness if this gyn doesn't get in here soon

I'm sure you'll be fine dobs! FXed!!

and yeh i'm kind of resigning myself to looking chunkier than normal XD just thought i would ask incase XD


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs sending you tons of good vibes!! 


I happen to like my new hair. I feel sassy vs just having long boring hair. And you all are right, he means well. It's the hormones.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, your bloated belly looks waaay nicer than mine ever had on its best days :haha: you don't look bloated at all to me!

Green I wanna see a pic!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit, your bloated belly looks waaay nicer than mine ever had on its best days :haha: you don't look bloated at all to me!
> 
> Green I wanna see a pic!

I think its just weird because I'm literally (normally) super tiny!! my waist is normally 22 inches, with the bloating its 25! I literally bought a new dress at the start of the month for Christmas and now it'll look weird because of the bloat!! but if i'm honest i'm very happy with the current scenario XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok so I cried like an idiot the second the transducer was in because I saw my jelly bean and the gyn was like awww honey you were stressed weren't you? lol everything measured great. I was nervous because of the sac measuring behind but she said that is typical in early scans because being off even a mm will change the date by a few days. Crl was 6w4d which means 7/31 due date instead of 8/1, yay! She said she couldn't see the placenta so no go on Ramzi. Heartbeat was 128 (was too busy crying to video it, she let me listen to it extra long though because she knew it had been a long week). And I think under 140 is a tally for boy old wives tales? And she gave me 6 pictures to keep :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8687.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay congrats Dobs!!! What a cute little sticky bean.


----------



## TexasRider

Yay Dobs! That's so great and I know it's a relief to see your little jelly bean and hear it's heartbeat. What a great start to the weekend!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies! I'm just so relieved. I know I'm still in the danger zone but one hurdle at a time


----------



## kittykat7210

YAY Dobs! great news! so happy for you!!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs , so happy for you the scan went well! 

Our snow finally stopped.. Gigs, I snapped this pic for you of some of our ducks and geese in the snow. All alert for feeding and lock up time ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161209_152845.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Dumb question how are they not cold lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, ducks and geese have down feathers. Those warm fluffy feathers people find in their winter coats and blankets ;) my ducks love the snow :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo I always thought they lost those as babies ><. Clearly I was not paying attention to that explanation once upon a time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ducks are so cute!!! I miss having them :/ but I don't miss the poop.


----------



## Flueky88

I know I'm going to forget a lot but forgive me it's been a long day.

Dobby so happy to see a healthy jellybean with a good heartbeat :) I'm glad you got your scan today.

Greenie I'm sorry. Men don't always think before they say things. I got the worst haircut ever and DH said, " that's the worst haircut I've ever seen" . It was horrendous but I didn't need that from him. 

Kitty you are so small. Now I feel so huge. I'm not really bloated, just a pudgy belly.

Pacific the snow is beautiful. I like snow as long as I'm not working:)

I feel like there was something else I wanted to comment on...... Oh well can't remember.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh yes, little girls. Oh I was a spit fire. My mom called me her "will tester". I didn't obey my mom and whenever she'd punish me by sending me to room. I'd scream for like an hour. Also, I decided at 4 y.o. I wanted to go to park but mom was sleeping. I just went by myself to the park. Our German Shepherd followed me too. However, I was spotted before I got there and taken back home. I chilled out until freshman year of high school. In a fairness, I did have ovarian cysts causing bleeding for a month and was then put on BC pills to dissolve. The disruption of hormones made me horrible to mom. Afterwards it wasn't too bad.

I was super independent and strong willed. I'm hoping our kids are a lil easier. If not I guess I deserve it.


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty- I would die instantly if I was anywhere near as thin as you- I'm a 33 inch waist and weigh around 175. I don't think I would ever be able to get down to a 22 waist. 

You are adorable and don't look big at all! So don't think you do. You will have a beautiful baby bump


----------



## DobbyForever

Don't even get me started on waist size... I miss my waist. I've gained 3lbs already and I don't even understand how as I barely eat

And kitty I agree you look so cute in your picture and tiny


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- congrats on a great scan and that all is well so far!! The first heartbeat is surreal <3.

Pl- oi those ducks are CUTE!! Weird to think you have so much snow and I'm stuck in a heat wave. It's 3:30 am and I just went to sit with my feet in a cold bath as I haven't been able to sleep yet.... hot. And mosquitoes. 

Kitty- I was prepared to get bigger but tbh I wasn't prepared for just how much pregnancy changes your body. Hips move apart and get wider. Fat gets stored as energy source for bf. Even the chest cavity and ribs move apart to accommodate the growing uterus and shifting organs! Ok I am much, much older than you (!) and my body is wayyyy less elastic, but be prepared for a lot of changes. I have bad body image issues and the way my body expanded out of my control has been really hard. BUT it's all totally worth it of course. And if you eat healthy and stay active (pregnancy symptoms/issues and energy levels allowing), you will probably go back to being tiny afterwards :).


----------



## Fern81

Green- ah hun he will get used to it in a day or so and it will grow back. I think it means he loves your hair and doesn't like that they took so much off ;).

Girl children - I was an absolute horror. A rebel and moody and very naughty & up to no good until well into my twenties. My brother was hyperactive and emotional and almost as bad as me. My sister however was the sweetest, calmest baby and toddler all the way through junior school. She was a bit naughty as a teen but still very sweet and self-sufficient. She never gave my parents cause for concern. I hope my kids are like her and NOT like me or my brother!


----------



## gigglebox

yay Dobby!!! :dance: i know you're not "out of the woods" but that is a GREAT scan. I don't believe in any of the wives tales, but both my boys had high hb's. 

PL, i love your embdens <3 our toulouse are so skinny and we can't seem to figure out why. What are the spotted ducks with black heads?


----------



## shaescott

DOBBY!!!!!! Look at that beautiful little gummy bear! I'm so happy for you!!! That heartbeat is awesome!

I think it was Kitty talking about a 22 inch waist? Okay, I'm skinny, let's just admit that right now. Once I reached my adult height, 5'8", I never once had a waist of under 25. It was always either 25 or 26. I've gained a little weight recently, which I'm okay with because my bmi is no longer under 18.5, it's like 19.6 now. I'm not a very curvy person, I don't have much of an hourglass figure in my opinion. My hips do this weird double hip thing we're they go out from the waist and then on the sides where my femur meets my pelvis it goes out again. I don't like it. I don't have much fat between the two points so it can't even out the double hip. :/


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern81 said:


> Dobby- congrats on a great scan and that all is well so far!! The first heartbeat is surreal <3.
> 
> Pl- oi those ducks are CUTE!! Weird to think you have so much snow and I'm stuck in a heat wave. It's 3:30 am and I just went to sit with my feet in a cold bath as I haven't been able to sleep yet.... hot. And mosquitoes.
> 
> Kitty- I was prepared to get bigger but tbh I wasn't prepared for just how much pregnancy changes your body. Hips move apart and get wider. Fat gets stored as energy source for bf. Even the chest cavity and ribs move apart to accommodate the growing uterus and shifting organs! Ok I am much, much older than you (!) and my body is wayyyy less elastic, but be prepared for a lot of changes. I have bad body image issues and the way my body expanded out of my control has been really hard. BUT it's all totally worth it of course. And if you eat healthy and stay active (pregnancy symptoms/issues and energy levels allowing), you will probably go back to being tiny afterwards :).

It's cool, I am very well aware my body will go to shit to have this baby and I'm very prepared! My ribs and hips got wider during my late miscarriage pregnancy, I was truly tiny until then, my boobs are already gone because of that pregnancy (I started producing milk after the miscarriage, I had to wear pads in my bra to stop it leaking out!) and after my hormones went back down they shrunk down to half their old selves XD I am only 5ft tall, I currently weigh 100lbs, I've been up to 200lbs before so I know what it's like to be big! I will sacrifice every part of my body for my baby :) and I really couldn't care less, I've never been that fussed over my body (mainly because I've never really liked it that much XD) so if I can have a little bundle of (screaming and pooping) joy I will be happy, no matter what happens to my body!

And shae you are tall, I think you would die if you had a 22inch waist!! I'm over half a foot shorter than you!! And btw it's called violin hips and I think they are cute!!


----------



## wookie130

Kitty, if that is bloat, I just don't even know. I can show you some bloat girl, and I'm not even bloated, as that's just my natural state. :rofl: My kids basically frigged up my body. I kind of snapped back into the 120's after Hannah, but then I became pregnant 8 months after her birth, and boy (literally), there went my figure. I mean, I've dropped a lot of the weight, but I know I'll never be tiny again, and I'm smooshy in all of the wrong parts, and meh, whatever. I guess I don't care too much. What I do care more about since becoming a mom, is eating GOOD things, and eating healthy foods, as being an older mom to little people, I need all the energy I can get.

Dobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: That's great, honey! Gummy baby Dobby bear is looking just right, and all seems well thus far! The heartbeat thing was polar opposite for my kids...I had a lower bpm with Hannah than I did with Oscar, the whole way through both pregnancies. In fact, I was convinced Hannah was a boy until the 20 week scan (what a shock!!! A pleasant one, no doubt, but I was CONVINCED I was having a boy), and then I managed to convince myself that Oscar was also a girl...which was cleared up via the MaterniT21 test at around 10 weeks gestation. I was utterly STOKED that he was a boy, because deep down, that was what I was hoping for...one of each just sounded so :cloud9:, and it is, really.

PL- What gorgeous fowl! I admire your ability to multi-task...you have L attached to the teat (lol), and you're caring for all of your ducks, and other duties! That's a lot on your plate, but very, very cool that you can swing it all!

I think I was a pretty good girl myself as a little kid...my daughter is pretty good for the most part, but the sass is REAL and STRONG with her. I asked her today why she was so sassy, and she came right back with "Why are YOU so sassy?" And I'm like..."Yeah...I kind of am, aren't I?" :rofl: Apple, meet tree, seriously. She does pick on her younger brother a lot, and the tattling is incessant right now. And it's all stupid stuff, like, "Mommy, Oscar's drinking out of his water bottle." And I'm all, "Ummmkkkkaaaay." Because I don't really understand the PROBLEM. And neither of them can share anything at this moment very well, so they duke it out a lot over toys and stuff. It's just difficult, because they're both so close in age, that at times it does feel a bit like I have fraternal twins, except one is slightly developmentally behind the other (obviously because Ozzy's 17 months younger). Their energy is EXHAUSTING, too. Sometimes all they do is RUN. Back and forth. Back and forth. And momma is T.I.R.E.D.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, what's a heat wave like in your country? 

Gigs, they are supposed to be Cayuga ducks, but they got a lot of white feathers after their first molt so I do wonder of they are pure bred.
You could probably try to fatten up those geese with some grains ;) 

Thanks for all the comments on the ducks :) they definitely look better all clean :haha: especially those white geese on a rainy day get quite the muddy look


----------



## Cppeace

Congats Dobs, sounds like everything is going well! Picture looks good! 
We had a light just beyond dusting of snow, my fowl have a offshoot from my garage they can go in and I actually used to give them a heating lamp but they very very rarely used it that I saw. 

The pup officially has a name name now... As it is sassy, smart, playful and surly will be a little crazy(All our pets are) we settled on Harley Quinn... She is already super spoiled but at least she has gotten used to sleeping in her crate at night, but you should hear the fit she throws if I put her in it and leave the room for more than a minute during the day. woo She is already growing, prolly 20%bigger in a week... We are guessing shell end up between 60 and 80lbs so should fit in with the rest size wise. The other dogs have pretty much stopped growling at her and are just mostly ignoring her now so they are adjusting well... Our crazy golden retriever wants to rough house with her, not understanding that she is only teh size of her head... Her best playmate right now is our super patient small cat Kiki she will let her lick her, tug on her ears and usually doesn't make a sound until Harley starts pouncing on her head. They both like to stretch out on my chest when I am playing video games.

Should be able to start temping in the morn, AF is about done now... Should be 15ish days to ovulation....


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Peace HQ sounds adorable! I cannot imagine what 60-80 looks like though lol keeping my fxed for your sticky bfp this cycle 

Fern agreed. Heat wave here is like 90-100 so I'm curious what a South African heat wave is like

PL they do look super clean and sparkly.

Kit when do we get mas line porn?


----------



## Cppeace

Well A golden retriever is generally 60-75lbs and German shepherd generally 70-90lbs and Lab usually 70-90lbs so they may help you get a size idea.

Thanks for the luck :) I can use it lol 

I'll be starting opks in a few days I can share those if ya'll are so hard up for line porn


----------



## DobbyForever

We love line porn and analyzing right along with everyone hehe

That comparison does help. My brain immediately jumped to like massive lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol no massive is the Half St bernard female we rescued she weighs around 120lb and is several inches taller than other two. She is the biggest I've ever had lol I generally have German shepherd size dogs lol


----------



## TexasRider

Yes kitty line porn is always awesome since I am lame and don't test early I don't get to look at much. And since there are only 3-5? peeps in the thread that aren't preggers or have a new baby there isn't much line porn to be had... 

Ahhhh 5 more school days till Christmas break!!! I am so excited about it!

I'm sitting on the couch binge watching Big Bang theory. I'm on season 6 currently and have all the way up till season 9 on DVD to watch... I'm in heaven lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- we love line porn!
puppy sounds so adorable. We'llneed more pics as she grows. 

My baby boy is 65 pounds but not very big at all. He's super muscular so he's heavier than he looks. And my other baby is growing like a weed. She's almost 5 months I think and already as tall as him. She used to be able to walk right under him. 
Sorry I love my dogs a lot lol 

Tex- yay for 5 more days of school before break!! I'm sure it'll fly by.


----------



## shaescott

GUYS LOOK WHAT I FOUND THIS IS SO BAD OMG

"That lasagna looks crisp"
"That's my daughter"
!!!!!!!!
The top caption with the 6. is cuz it was a list of fails.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm a big time animal lover Mrs. Green, which is why we have so many (and almost all in the house ...and it's only a 1000sqft house lol). We'll snap some more pics of her soon. She's getting into her independent time(when she really should have been weaned)and exploring all over the area she is allowed in now.


----------



## Cppeace

shaescott said:


> GUYS LOOK WHAT I FOUND THIS IS SO BAD OMG
> View attachment 978069
> 
> "That lasagna looks crisp"
> "That's my daughter"
> !!!!!!!!
> The top caption with the 6. is cuz it was a list of fails.

See, if someone had shown me that pic out of context I would have thought it was out of a horror movie or something... It just looks like it's melting to me lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol I've seen that before Shae! 

Cpp- we're the same way with animals. My dream (if we ever won the lottery) would be to buy a huge ranch and I would just take care of all my babies (fur and human lol) but since I would have so many dogs and cats and I'm a big believer in letting dogs inside so I would build a special dog house. A house, with heat and air but just for the dogs and cats hahaha since obviously I couldn't handle all these animals in my house (also need my house really clean lol)


----------



## Twag

Yay for gummy bear Dobs


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Awww Peace HQ sounds adorable! I cannot imagine what 60-80 looks like though lol keeping my fxed for your sticky bfp this cycle
> 
> Fern agreed. Heat wave here is like 90-100 so I'm curious what a South African heat wave is like
> 
> PL they do look super clean and sparkly.
> 
> Kit when do we get mas line porn?


Whenever my new tests arrive XD then I'll be taking them left right and centre!! my temps have dropped from 36.75 to 36.6 over the last two days? Is this normal? Or something I need to be worried about? I am disliking the downward trend XD reminds me of my chemical :(

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpstbthln8r.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Aww I want to see puppy pics!

Dobs do you know which side is which on the ultrasound? 

PL, that's strange their heads remained black...or is that typical? I have 10, half are still all black and the other half are going white all over, including their heads, however they're only a year and 7 months old. Regardless, they're pretty like that! I like them but I may start breeding my black ones this spring and see if I can start a line where the feathers remain black longer. 

Random side story, this reminds me of the first poultry swap I went to and this d-bag was trying to sell me a pair of black Swedish ducks. I'm sure some uneducated person might buy into it but I was like...um...these are very obviously aged cayugas lol

I'm also going to cheer on any potential line porn! I think other than sugar, it's an addiction for me :blush: in fact I was just thinking yesterday how I already can't wait to start TTC again for the lines! That first line is so exciting! With Des I had this questionable line that I obsessed about all day because I wasn't sure it was actually there, and that was 10dpo. This time I had an obvious positive at 8dpo, so I feel like I missed out having that questionable test in between negative and positive. Stupid, right? So I still like reading threads on here that start out with those lines and progress to a strong positive :) its like visual crack to me.

Kit, don't freak out yet! Someone on here, i think maybe aphy? was charting and her temp dipped below cover. Still definitely preggers!

Animals...i looove having them around but I'm so lazy, I don't like doing all the caretaking. My lotto dream would be just enough animals to sustain our family for food (like some meat birds, ducks for eggs, and a goat for milk) and live near a wild life reserve or something where I got to observe animals all the time but didn't have ro take care of them.


----------



## kittykat7210

I love ducks but I know so little about them, my cousin owns a farm (a rather bizarre one) it's mostly pigs and cows but they also have camels, llamas and reindeer XD


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty try not to worry about temps- still way above cover! Can't wait to see you tests when they come in 

Animals I am meh about- I could have a dog or not have a dog. Farm animals I know nothing about raising so I wouldn't want to have any of those. Although I do think it would be cool to have some chickens for the eggs lol. 

My chart is getting pretty interesting. My temp doesn't usually get this high and if it does it's mostly around 11dpo-12dpo so now I'm like am I sure I am only 8dpo? I still think I am based on having open cervix and fertile cm on days 12-15. But any time I mess with my settings FF seems to think I ovulated around cd 12. So I'm just gonna ride it out and see what happens.


----------



## kittykat7210

Texas hopefully it sounds positive!! My chart was different this cycle and it worked out for me so FXed the same for you!! When are you going to test??


What do you guys think of this as pregnancy announcement to hubby?!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpszdbc6eg0.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

To be honest...I don't get it. What's a pud?

So what does your cousin do with the exotic animals? And I agree not worrying about temps. If they just kept rising...well...eventually you would spontaneously combust.

Shae, that is pretty funny and gross. I actually got a 3d shot of this baby's crotch and as I was showing it to hubs he goes, "I don't like looking at that. It's creepy." Lol


----------



## Aphy

Kitty,definitely don't stress about temps. Like another poster said,mine dipped below cover even and I'm still pregnant. These days when I take random temps it's always around 36.5,I never reach the 37. mark which from the internet is the "usual" temp when pregnant. I would suggest stop temping,you going to needlessly stress yourself out that way. 

Texas,your chart is looking great!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I don't know know what a pud is either! It's in my township game and I'' just like wtf I have have never seen this before hehe.

Kit can't wait for the tests. When would you give it to hubs? Also temps can be all over the place try not to read into them once you get a bfp. I usually stop temping a couple days after.

Peace I cannot imagine a 120lb dog. I feel like I would get dragged around all day every day lol. My dogs are so unruly 

Green you're my favorite Asian fruit today! Although I guarantee if I smelled durian right now I would vomit.

Shae that pic is hilarious

Tex agreed your chart looks fab fxed!!!

I feel like I am missing people. This migraine nonsense. :(. Gigs I remember you had them as well. Did yours go away? How did you deal? I'm totally immobilized when I get home and I sleep just so I don't feel it :(


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, mine were horrendous but the came and went. The last one I had was...last Sunday I think? Maybe before? I can't remember but they got less in frequency and then (I think/hope) stopped. At least so far. I took tylenol only after I was super miserable, but my best weapon was a warm bath with epsom salt and lavender essential oil (any holistic store should sell it, or whole foods) and meditation music. Only thing is it helped while i was in the water but it only took the edge off once I was out. Cold cloth to the back of your neck also provides relief, but again, only helpful temporarily and as long as the cloth stays cool...so maybe an ice pack would be better.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, any more tests???


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs your ticker makes me want Starbucks I may grab some in the drive through on the way to my mom's


----------



## JLM73

Brrr- not cold for you who are used to 0 and below lol but low 40's over night - :shock:
Even with minimal heat on to save$ ( 75) and my blanket, I froze alllll night! I think it's the bed being so close to old windows...
But now I have no idea if that caused my low temp?? Cuz I def had a neg as helllll opk ystrdy....guess I will take today's again and see...and BD later just cuz...grrrr TWW on hold again or starting again if 2 eggs cpl days apart....weirdness:blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Sorry j that is frustrating let us know how the opk looks


----------



## claireybell

Hey girlies! 

A Pud is short for 'christmas pudding' ;) 

We're all ill in our house at the moment :sick: Nuala & me have an awful cold & Riley has a sick bug :( 

Im now going to attempt a quick read back Lol


----------



## claireybell

Omg Kitty congratulations, fantastic news <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cb :(. Hope everyone feels better soon.

See this is another freak out moment. I'm miserable and all I want to do is go to my mom's and be babied and have her make me rice soup. But I'm about to be the mom in this scenario. Looking back, I know my mom had to be sick but I don't remember her ever being sick. She just took care of us. I can barely take care of my dogs when I'm sick hahaha


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I would stop temping. I think it will cause undue stress. I think I tempted a day or two after bfp but decided I don't want to read into any "drops". Also that's cute announcement. I didn't know what a pud was either though.

Dobby, I took Tylenol for mine but it only eased it some. Dark room with a wet washcloth on my head is my other remedy. I know cold is better but I like my washcloth hot. I went to bed like that and woke up migraine free Thursday:)

Claire so sorry everyone is ill. I hope you all feel better soon. 

J, it could very well been where you were so cold. I hope you can get out of limbo soon. 

Animals, I really like them. Sometimes I think I should have went into veterinary business. I don't like rats, snakes, etc.

Tex, I've always heard chickens were nasty but I do love fresh farm eggs. I just buy them or sometimes patients give them to me :) also your chart is looking good so far. I know your charts can be deceiving but I like the upward climb. Do you know when you might test?


----------



## kittykat7210

Pud Must be a British thing? Haha and no my tests haven't arrived, I might go get a clear blue though, be definite! And the exotics are just pets XD

Sorry about the short replies I'm at work XD and I don't know when to give it to him, Christmas XD but maybe that's too far away!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have really started disliking the poultry swaps just for the stunts people try to pull... Or passing off sick or old birds as young healthy birds to unknown buyers :(
And I think it's definitely possible to improve the blackness of the Cayuga. I have some 1 and 2 year olds that are still black too. 

Cb, hope you and the family feel better soon! :hugs:

J, my guess is on the freezing temps messing with your charts. Get your bd in just in case.

Loving the big pud little pud shirts!! So cute :)

Afm, hubby started off with being distant again last night when he got home. So I gave him another talk and we actually spooned this morning which then led to him giving me a big o... No sex, but it's in the cards!


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/harley%20sleeping.jpg
Here is sleepy Harley... She's way fluffier than last week too :) Shes gonna be pretty :)


----------



## Cppeace

Lol and Kitty, yeah Pud is a British thing... I only know about it cause I watch so much British Comedy lol... That would be a cute way to announce it :)


----------



## TexasRider

Fluek- you know better than to ask me what I am going to test hahaha I wait till AF doesn't show then I will test. Early on I tested on like 12-13dpo but after wasting lots of tests on bfn and realizing my temps are reliable and drop before AF I just wait it out. I was tired of getting disappointed and if I had waited another day or 2 my temps would tell me hey I'm not pregnant. 

So long story short my chart looks good so far and I hope it stays high. Time will tell. 

Dobs- I say call her and see if you can get some soup. Moms always like to take care of their kids. I know my mom got sick too but I never really remembered it. Of course now that I am older with a kid of my own I know she gets sick etc cause she tells me and sometimes I have to help her out. I think it's one of those things that we really don't remember from childhood


----------



## DobbyForever

I just feel bad she brought me soup like three weeks ago :(. And it's raining/storming


----------



## DobbyForever

I think I love Harley so much because she looks like my dog
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8701.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cppeace

You're dog looks like a doxie lol Harley is prolly almost as big as she is and is only 5 weeks old lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Only because I got right in her face. She's an Aussie mix and weighs in at almost 50 lbs ;). She never grew out of her puppy dace


----------



## Cppeace

aww well she's pretty in either case lol :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Here she was at 12w the first week I adopted her. She was so fuzzy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8702.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8703.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_8704.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## claireybell

Awww cute doggy pics :)

Dobs unfortunately as a sick mummy you kinda have to get on with it & sort the kids out.. i wish i was getting more sleep though zzzZ! It makes the tired days easier when you get more kip! You'll be an ace mummy no doubt & make yummy comfort food & soups for your kiddy :) cuuute scan pic btw!! 

Pacific hope your catching some zzzZ's at night.. 

Jez any movements?? 

CPeace, hi :wave: not sure if ive said hello as yet Lol


----------



## claireybell

Not sure if this link will work as my Photobucket is being a dick!! Fx... heres Nuala last night finally passed out hehe! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-12/08DA2173-19D1-4D87-AFB7-A4E7801B52F1_zpsnktlx6lb.jpg


----------



## claireybell

Yeeesssss it works lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwwww I love her pic!!! That sleepy pose!


----------



## Cppeace

Hiya Claire... Nope don't think we met before.. That is a beautiful babe you've got. :) looks like she is saluting in her sleep in that pic


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Dobby yep she is a cutie :) Looks pretty mischievous too:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hit the nail on the head lol she is destructopup. Those toys that advertise being unbreajsble? Give her a few hours and they are in shreds haha. I wasn't paying attention and she just chewed through my favorite sweater to get to a smelly eraser I took from a kid yesterday r_r. Doesn't help that migraine + rain means no walks lately so she is bored AF


----------



## Cppeace

lol yeah my Golden retriever is almost 4 and just got out of the I'll chew and Eat anything on the floor stage... And I mean it she was eating clothing, cords, wall corners, any toy that was soft and would get bored with any that weren't soft. But she is fabulous at fetch- even fetch the live duck out of the back yard smh... lol been awhile since she pulled that- Went to the back porch , called for her and up she trots with duck in mouth. I told her to drop it and off it runs- poor duck lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel bad laughing but omg fetching live ducks. Glad it was still alive. Mine did that with a squirrel once and let's just say it was not alive by the time she dropped it at my feet r_r she prefers tug and keep away which drives the fetch master Sheltie mad.


----------



## Jezika

CB - nope, nothing to report, but we should have a baby within the next week one way or another so that's good. My gosh! Nuala's pose!!!

Dobs - congrats on great scan! And I'd totally go to my mum's and be pampered, ESPECIALLY since I'm about to come become a mother. I refuse to be ashamed, ha.

CP - Harley is such a sweetie! I love how fate brought her into your life.

Random thought, but isn't it odd that I've not dreamt of Matilda at all, other than the time I dreamt she was a doll and I'd forgotten about her and killed her and woke up in tears? And guess what I dreamt of last night? I dreamt of something to do with Tex (that's right - Tex from this thread). Can't remember the content, but so random.


----------



## TexasRider

Woah---- that's crazy that people are dreaming about me that I haven't even met in person haha. 

I had a crazy dream last night about being a super powerful vampire- kinda like the Moroi from vampire academy... it was this long like epic type story felt like it went on forever....weird I know...


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah she is a very soft mouthed dog. Golden retrievers are bred to retrieve ducks or geese once you shoot them and bring them back to you in good shape so she def has that soft mouth. She prolly fetched 3- 4 ducks but we fuss at her, trying not to laugh of course,and she pretty much ignores them now. Believe me, me and my guy laughed awful hard the first time she did it and yeah they are never hurt, just scared. She's terrified of the geese though, but Ricky will nip at her when he feels brave so I guess she don't like that.
Koga, my male Half St bernard, Half Great Pyrenees tackles the geese and ignores the ducks completely but barks like mad at the horse through the fence anytime it comes up to eat hay or get water. He grew up with the horse for goodness sake and if the horse has its head down eating off the ground he is generally ok, but when he stands up normally Koga barks like it's a dangerous creature plotting invasion:wacko::wacko:

And yeah it is neat Jez, but fate brings things to me often- the horse, the geese, 1 of our cats, my guy lol fate likes me


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I don't think that's weird at all. And you could be dreaming of her just not remembering. Hugs

Peace your dogs and other animals sound so lovely :). And so cute about the dates comment :)

Afm watching divergent while waiting for my parents to pick me up. One twin is home for the holidays and so we are going to Berkeley to see the other. :). But I have decided if I have a boy his name will be Tobias. Haven't had a student with that name do no preconceived ideas on it. Tobias was always my fav character in Animorphs. But it's also Four's birthname and I can't name my kid Four because I'' not a celebrity lol

But I want my son not "to be just one thing. I can't be. I want to be brave, and I want to be selfless, intelligent, and honest and kind." I want him to be divergent: to be his own person and make his own choices. So Tobias it is.


----------



## claireybell

Haha i know right?! Its the kinda look of 'omg its all abit too much' lol! 

She'll come along when shes ready Jez, hopefully not 12 days late like my lil maddam pfft! i never dreamt of any of my babies when i was pg, strange but ive only ever dreamt of each of them once after being pg & those dreans were horrible aswell, had me in tears! Think it was the over tiredness & the worst fears dreams! Has your midwife duscussed inductions etc? Any sweeps? 

I had a random dream once that me & J went out drinking i think it was, im sure it was before we'd had shared piccys of ourselves on this thread aswell haha! 

Anyone been watching that tv drama 'The Affair' omg im totally hooked!! Ive whizzed through 2 box sets & just starting to watch season 3! I LOVE Joshua Jackson, man crush haha! Hes soooo on my "list" lol


----------



## Cppeace

Tobias is unique enough to be easy to remember but not obscure enough to be totally oddball so I like it :)


----------



## claireybell

Are you thinking Tobias for boy names Dobs? I love it :)


----------



## claireybell

What about girls names?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! I'm glad it is so far passing approval hehe 

Girl's I had settled on Aria. Haven't quite had anything hit me the way Aria does, but I'' not married to it just yet.


----------



## Cppeace

I think Aria is a beautiful name as well and believe me I will(gently) make my opinion known if I think a name eh hm sucks mustard. lol I think some people pick the most ridiculous or boring names- famous or not... I know of some kids named Almond Joy and Chlamydia and if one more person goes for Michael I may lose it:brat:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg who names their kid after a candy or an STD?!?!

And lol sucks mustard I like that expression


----------



## FutureMrs

Chlymadia, lol like what the hell. I love Tobias Dob! I love the name poppy if we are for sure having a girl but get a lot of mixed opinions on it!


----------



## FutureMrs

Love aria too! Reminds me of my guilty pleasure.. pretty little liars lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Future probably because it was my inspiration haha I loved Aria's style, loyalty, and creativity. Though I do hope my daughter doesn't sneak into bars and bang her high school English teacher :rofl:

Poppy is very unique :). My thing with names is that you have to love it and eff everyone else UNLESS you start doing stuff like North West or Apple or STI territory


----------



## Cppeace

I was told they named their child that because they heard it when they were in the hospital, didn't know it was a disease and liked how it sounded... Almond Joy I believe was because that's mostly what the mom was craving and Michael has been the most popular name for a boy in the USA since we became a country and no name should hold that kinda dominance lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol And though I believe it is spelled different I was thinking of Game of Thrones when I heard Aria... Isn't that the youngest daughter's name? Aria Stark?


----------



## Cppeace

With names I like the "park test". Can you imagine yourself yelling that name in a busy park? Can you imagine saying the name when Angry(Yep go all three names John Quincy Adams!) Do you think your child will be tortured cause of their name? Can you imagine yourself singing happy birthday with that name? If you love the name and it passes most of that you have a keeper. 

Poppy is ok, but to me more a nickname than a full name, but I have heard way worse.


----------



## DobbyForever

Arya yeah pronounced very similarly I like her spunk but figure everyone and their mother would do GoT lol

And awww you think the staff would have said something but I guess that isn't their place


----------



## Cppeace

I mean yeah you would think so I believe it was spelled Clamidia and eventually shortened to Dia but yeah I think I would def legally get my name changed once reaching legal age if I was named after a disease lol


----------



## JLM73

Quick post n ghost
Opk today very negative, was concerned with today's big drop in temp, maybe it would be darker, but note thankfully cuz hubs and dogs are on my nerves
Today's may look a few wee darker in pic but only cuz its wet, its sane ad ystrdy
Today's opk ink was snudgey booo
 



Attached Files:







20161210_181614-1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

J I'm glad it is still neg and sorry hubs is annoying you :(

I showed my grandmother the u/s and she stroked the screen and said I love you to the baby and then did this Thai thing for me to have good luck in my pregnancy <3 <3


----------



## Cppeace

aww Dobs that is so sweet :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

We're naming one twin Michael after my husband. The other Maxwell. Both very common and traditional.


----------



## TexasRider

There is nothing wrong with "common" in fact everyone is trying to name their kids "unique" names that the common ones aren't so common anymore and it's a nice change to be able to pronounce kids names at school without asking them if you said it right.


----------



## Cppeace

lol I have nothing against Traditional and common I just am against any name being number 1 for over 200 years lol Michael has been the number one name in the USA since they began taking the census lol It is simply silly that no other name has every ranked number 1.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why do people not tell you about ALL parts of pregnancy? Maybe TMI but omg my vagina hurts so freaking bad. Like SO bad. Its tender and swollen. Anyone know what (if anything) can help?


----------



## Jezika

Mrs G - is the pain inside the bone or is is the tissue that's tender?

CP - hard to believe no one said anything about chlamydia! Maybe they were so gobsmacked they thought surely they knew... But I do have to say it would be a nice-sounding name if it wasn't and STI. It's like America is a nice name, IMO, but I don't think I'd name my kid after a country.

Dobs - Aria is a beautiful name, and I do also like that Tobias is neither common nor totally out there. And I agree that I can't name my child any name of anyone I know. I can't help but associate that name with how I feel about that person. Also, I can tell my preg hormones are still wild coz when you said I might've dreamt about Matilda but not remembered, it made me tear up (don't ask why).

CB - I'm glad it's not just me that dreamt of my baby just once and it was bad! Maybe it's a British thing? And I'm having "stretch 'n' sweep" on Monday and Wed if she doesn't appear before then, and midwife said she'd schedule the induction for Thur.

Tex - sorry for the creepiness of dreaming of you! Also, I was going to ask whether your daughter fits into the sassy category, as per previous convos?

M+S - is YOUR daughter sassy?

I was a pretty good kid till age 14, at which point I lied to my mum about everything I got up to and made her pretty anxious. I didn't really give her attitude though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- mostly the tissue but I can also feel the pressure on the bone. I just think the tenderness of the tissue is overtaking the bone pain.


----------



## TexasRider

Jezika- it's not that creepy just amusing lol and yes she can definitely be sassy when she wants to be but mostly she is pretty sweet. She has a stubborn streak a mile wide and if she is dead set on something you can't change her mind. She is going to be very strong willed teenager- oh lord help me!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, good luck with the sweep, fx it works! Word of advice, put on a pad after, I spotted after mine ;)

I like the name Tobias, I went to elementary school with a Tobias, a smart guy, but like some one earlier said, I can't name a child after someone I know, I'd associate my kid with that person ;)

Afm, we went over to the big island and met up with my parents, brother and his gf for dinner. My brother and his gf had not met L. yet. L got a feed while we waited for the ferry and continued on the ferry and then he slept all the wqy through the dinner. Then we played pass the baby when he was waking up. Quick feed and diaper change before dessert and my dad was last to have the little guy before we left the restaurant. Dad has this thick full beard (imagine a not fully grey Santa Claus (ok, beard is not chest length, but a nice chin hugger)) and L just loved snuggling into his beard. So adorable and cute!! Made my evening :) beside my brother being up from California!
L needed another feed on the ferry line up on the way back home. He was very well behaved and even let me have dinner with 2 hands


----------



## Jezika

Mrs G - hmm, not sure about the tender tissue. I always felt like mine was tender but when I pressed it it wasn't, so I just put it down to the SPD.

Tex - sweet but strong-willed sounds good, though yes I'm sure you're looking forward to her teenage years.

Oh, about names. I think I may have mentioned before that my friend's neighbour in Chicago named their daughter Cicada, like that noisy bug.

By the way, are stretch and sweeps effective?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, sorry no idea. I was fairly comfortable throughout my pregnancy... Hope you get an answer soon.

Jez, my mw said sweeps are effective if your cervix is favorable. If things are getting ready to go, then yes. My first attempt was quite uncomfortable and the mw didn't even finish it knowing it wouldn't work. 
You'll know within 48 hours.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie my cousin's bag hurt inside and out with both pregnancies third tri :(. Nothing helped her. She tried everything. I felt bad because she was telling me to be prepared to be miserable, and headaches aside I feel fine. And last time I remember being fetal position all day and missing tons of work. So I will take it.

Peace I love the no name should have that much power haha

Finally watching big fat Greek wedding 2. So she gets married and goes back to being frumpy? Is it supposed to be a satirical comment on marriage or a feminist comment about not being a sex object? K evidently satirical comment


----------



## Jezika

Hmm I think a scene from that movie was filmed next to my lab at school in a church. Is there a church scene? ETA: Stupid me, I'm guessing there's definitely a church scene if they got married, duhhh. 

PL I'm crossing my fingers that I have s favourable cervix! Also, I'm glad your bro got to meet Logan. What did he think? And lol @ the snuggly beard. I've heard some babies are scared of beards.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo yes PL that lunch sounds absolutely wonderful! So glad you were all able to get together as a family :). And how cute that L likes to cozy up to his grandfather's beard <3

Jez lol yes definitely a church scene :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Loving the names guys!! Tobias is a good strong name! But yeh there are some out there that really get me, I watch American football quite a lot (hubby is a massive fan and played quarterback for 3 years at his university) and some of the names on there I think are hilarious XD but then they could be common in America I don't know!


----------



## TexasRider

And my temp is back down to "normal" range... ugh why do I even get excited?...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, she's no sassier than the boys. Joe is starting to back-chat and I think he's picking up bad habits from other kids at school. Nat is the drama queen, stroppy, and stubborn. Ella just tries to boss the boys about, it's so funny - she's a little mammy. She can be cheeky but is still easily distracted. The only thing is, she can lie with a straight face and has been able to since she was old enough to point and blame everything on 'Naniel' :haha: Joe is a crap liar, Nat doesn't even try, he just tells the truth. Ella can bat her eyelashes and make you believe the boys are to blame for whatever it is.

I wouldn't have her any other way and she's so sweet most of the time. We defo got off easy with the 'terrible twos/threes' with all of them tbh - they just didn't happen.

I was a very easy teenager - I just wanted to be left alone. I can only really remember two arguments with my parents in the full time.

Dobs - great scan. I was told once you see a HB, you're almost in the clear. Love Tobias, although I bloody hated the Divergent films, they're so rubbish compared to the books.

I did read everything but I've forgotten. I need more coffee...


----------



## gigglebox

I'll catch up in a moment but first, a pic I snapped mostly for J and PL, but also for you all ^_^ this is our only crested duck (an Ancona). Her name given by the seller was "Spike", but we renamed her K.D. because hubs said she looks like she's wearing a Kentucky Derby hat.

They're all in a cluster because I just threw down sprouted seeds.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JLM73

Ugh:growlmad:
Totally planned to :sex: ystrdy but in a.m. hubs was grouchy, some movies then he wanted to start the water heater project so i jumped him in the hall with kisses and tried to get him to go to the room, but he laughed it off and said he wanted to get the water heater done:roll:
That led to several hours tinkering and running to hardware store...
When we got,i tended the dogs while he followed a Youtube how to...
Also had him hold the annoying J Russell so i could clip his verrry long claws. .. well lil b*stard SCREAMED body murder and fought do badly hubs had to hold him by both sets of feet and his head clamped under his armpit to stop him biting us, stretched out like a rabbit on a spit ....
Took alll of 3 minutes but that lil ass screamed till he was hoarse!
Annnnnnd peed ALL over hubs...ALOT... full bladder...
I expected the brat to pass out he was throwing such a tantrum!
Nope, son as he was on the floor perfectly happy: saywhat:
Took him for a short walk as a treat.

Sooo after that fiasco... hubs had to shower aha! Great time to jump him
Nope:nope:
He wanted to eat.... So i went to make dinner, after he was a slug, and grouchy again
Chewed him outa good few times for acting moody and offering to help me with things then complaining about them, how i wanted them done, or just being argumentative:growlmad:
By later night i was in no mood to bd, and he went to bed early, leaving yet again, all the night dog tending, dinner pots, dishes etc....for ME
Then came out once to ask why i wouldn't come cuddle with him
Blarrgghhh! 
So no BD ystrdy, would have felt better about this cycle had we gotten something in ystrdy
So NOW i am in the TWW... won't see/ be with hubs again for3 days.
FF says i owe day before ystrdy where small rise is, i think its obvi where huge dip is, so per my count, I had manjuice O-2,O-4, O-5, and O-7
Bleh....

And*M&s* i always cup back in anything that leaks out immed after:sex:
Also hubs is 50/50 on finishing at all yet alone inside... think he's done it ONCE he has neuropathy, so things tend to wax n wane in hardness IYKWIM
So even if he starts IN he rarely finishes there, so cup on hot standby to scoop from me, him, let or belly... occasionally spit lol is a must if i wanna ttc at all


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Dobs its how I feel about most things. Michael is an ok name and has a bunch of shortners, Mike, Mikey. Mick, Mickey, but it's just against my nature for anything to be dominant for decades.

Lol Kitty you wanna look up ridiculous names look up Victorian English names... You'll find some like One Too Many, Windsor Castle, Friendless and various discriptors. Silly names definitely go through cycles.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry, i hate to multi quote but i had a lot of pages to read...


DobbyForever said:


> Gigs your ticker makes me want Starbucks I may grab some in the drive through on the way to my mom's

ME TOO. I almost caved yesterday at the mall but I was good. We has a xmas party last night so i knew i'd be eating crap...tried to spare myself. But i still ate annie's pretzels :blush: they're my weakness at the mall.


DobbyForever said:


> Awww cb :(. Hope everyone feels better soon.
> 
> See this is another freak out moment. I'm miserable and all I want to do is go to my mom's and be babied and have her make me rice soup. But I'm about to be the mom in this scenario. Looking back, I know my mom had to be sick but I don't remember her ever being sick. She just took care of us. I can barely take care of my dogs when I'm sick hahaha

Well this is the big perk of living close to your mom! She will always want to help you and especially baby. Even though my mom swears there is no love like the one you have for your own child, I definitely saw a whole new side of her love with Des. 



Flueky88 said:


> Claire so sorry everyone is ill. I hope you all feel better soon.
> 
> Animals, I really like them. Sometimes I think I should have went into veterinary business. I don't like rats, snakes, etc.
> 
> Tex, I've always heard chickens were nasty but I do love fresh farm eggs. I just buy them or sometimes patients give them to me :) also your chart is looking good so far. I know your charts can be deceiving but I like the upward climb. Do you know when you might test?

Aww sorry CB :( des is sick again, too. Fever all last night. Damn preschool!

Fluek, chickens ain't got nothin on ducks! They are so nasty, and this is due to wet poo vs the chicken's dry poo. Also, my vet friend doesn't bother with chickens because her clients bring her eggs.
And speaking of which, i love animals a ton which is why i can't be a vet. It's too hard for me seeing them in bad shape :(


Cppeace said:


> https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/harley%20sleeping.jpg
> Here is sleepy Harley... She's way fluffier than last week too :) Shes gonna be pretty :)

Yeeessss she is so cute! How is she adjusting?

Dobs your pups are also so adorbs :) 


claireybell said:


> Not sure if this link will work as my Photobucket is being a dick!! Fx... heres Nuala last night finally passed out hehe!
> 
> https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-12/08DA2173-19D1-4D87-AFB7-A4E7801B52F1_zpsnktlx6lb.jpg

Ahhhh look at her! Soo adorable and that pose <3


mrs.green2015 said:


> Why do people not tell you about ALL parts of pregnancy? Maybe TMI but omg my vagina hurts so freaking bad. Like SO bad. Its tender and swollen. Anyone know what (if anything) can help?

I've heard they make vaginal support slings that work miracles.



Cppeace said:


> Lol Dobs its how I feel about most things. Michael is an ok name and has a bunch of shortners, Mike, Mikey. Mick, Mickey, but it's just against my nature for anything to be dominant for decades.
> 
> Lol Kitty you wanna look up ridiculous names look up Victorian English names... You'll find some like One Too Many, Windsor Castle, Friendless and various discriptors. Silly names definitely go through cycles.

For as popular is Michael is, I've only met a handful. But I do have a joke that everyone has an uncle Mike ;) but it's a nice, classic name and I think just stood the test of time unlike so many others.

Dobs I LOVE Aria. It was on my short list. I'm not as big of a fan of Tobias bit that's because my association is Arrested Development.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I like Michael. I like traditional names.

It's up to me to pick a name this time. I'm leaning towards Isaac for a boy I think.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I've never met anyone in real life with ducks. I never knew. I'd say I could probably get used to the poo, but I'm too lazy for that. Once home from work, I like to chill. I know this will change once baby is here. 

I like traditional names myself. These crazy names are too outlandish for my tastes. Too each their own. However naming chilling after STI is a big NO in my books.

J sorry hubs wasn't cooperating yesterday. By opks I wouldn't worry about missing yesterday. 


Dobby I like both Tobias and Aria. In middle school I said I'd name a girl Ariana. I think it's pretty but I don't think I'd choose it now.


So did baking soda gender test. Result is girl :) I know it's just for fun and I'm not betting on girl.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol MS see I don't read so movies can't disappoint me ;). Jk I felt like the entire second movie and first movie could have easily been one movie. I was fast forwarding through non essential parts and basically fast forwarded through the store second movie haha

Gigs ducks! Love KD's little "hat" I caved and got a tall frap because the migraine was something fierce. It helped for about an hour :(

See I never watched Arrested Development. My high school bd was super into it but I just couldn't get on board so I just napped while he watched lol

As for Michael, one of my twins is Michael and y'all know I adore them to the moon and back. ESP Mike since he is my carbon copy and actually Cala me every other week to say hi.:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Fluek exciting! Still fun to do. :)

Arianna is pretty but I could never go for it because the Arianna's I know are too stuck up plus I feel like people would ask/assume I named her after Ariana Grande r_r


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry I'm rubbish with line porn... I ordered my tests like a week ago and they haven't turned up its stupid, I'm going to drive when I get up and see if I can find some, hopefully I don't wee myself before I can take them XD 

The names We like are;

Girls: 

Hazel
Valerie
Scarlett
Maya
Anneliese
Fleur
Lani
Evelyn
Joselyn
Keya
Alma
Tyler

Boys:

Theo
Zachary
Matthew
Luca
Dominic
Kellien


----------



## Cppeace

lol it's one thing to be a popular name, but another to be the most popular for over 2 centuries  

Your list of names is good Kitty...

I agree ducks are cute and usually healthier/easier than chickens, but they are messy and piggy. I only got them cause my guy hates chickens so for eggs we got ducks. I have the pair of geese cause they are an endangered breed(pilgrims) and overall very laid back for geese.


----------



## mrs.green2015

We really love traditional names for boys. We didn't know it until we started looking at names. So we've decided on Michael Donald (after DHs side) and either Maxwell Bradford or Maxwell Kenneth (after my side). And no offense to anyone but I really couldn't care less what anyone else thought haha 

Girls we like a little more unique older traditional names. But we don't have to worry about that! Lol 

Dobs- have you seen San Andres the movie? We're watching and I keep thinking about you! Man this is scary stuff. 

Gig- super cute duckies!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs cute duckies! Love the crested duck, yet none here (yet!). Is my brain correct to say you have golden 300s in there? How are they working out for you?

Mrs G, I love your name choices. I am always amazed when people can name a child (or even a puppy) before they see it... We didn't make up our minds until Logan was skin on skin with me :haha: 
A name needs to suit the child and parents, no one else ;) common, outlandish or else. No reason to please anyone else!

Cb, Nuala is looking so adorable! Has she ever grown a lot :)

Can't remember anything else, we are putting up our Christmas tree now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kitty if you really have to go hcg in urine had a longer shelf life than you think especially if you are not opposed to stashing it in the fridge. I've carried fmu to the clinic before because I was scared to use smu but I had to pee lol 

That is quite a list :). How are planning to narrow it down?

And Theo was on my boy list! Mostly because Theo James plays Four but then I thought it was weird to name my son after someone I had celeb crush on haha

Green I like traditional names as well they just just have a solid, sturdy ring to them like a classic book lol

PL awww love putting up the tree.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Kitty if you really have to go hcg in urine had a longer shelf life than you think especially if you are not opposed to stashing it in the fridge. I've carried fmu to the clinic before because I was scared to use smu but I had to pee lol
> 
> That is quite a list :). How are planning to narrow it down?
> 
> And Theo was on my boy list! Mostly because Theo James plays Four but then I thought it was weird to name my son after someone I had celeb crush on haha
> 
> Green I like traditional names as well they just just have a solid, sturdy ring to them like a classic book lol
> 
> PL awww love putting up the tree.

I think i'll wee in a bottle and put it in the fridge, if i get a second positive and its stronger then i'm definitely telling hubby!! and I think as we get closer to birth we can start narrowing it down based on how we feel he/she is going to be like, my mum started with a similar sized list for me, and didn't even start to narrow it down until her waters broke XD she said that she just knew, she couldn't decide until she saw me, then as soon as she saw my face she just knew. I guess the apple doesn't fall far from the tree XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's so cute! I had a similar naming apple moment. I really wanted to make the middle name for a girl to be a blend of my mom and grandmother's name, but my mom immediately shot it down. My dad had wanted to make my middle name after my mom and she hell no haha. Like father like daughter I guess

Greenie forgot to ask what is san andres

In other news I'm cranky because first my blanket smelled like dog and made me sick but now it smells like laundry detergent and makes me sick ><


----------



## gigglebox

Darn, no new line porn yet!

Ahh Dobs, I loved that show, but just the original, not the new netflix revival. Just not the same.

PL, no golden hybrids but the white are the white layer hybrids. You're probably seeing some khaki cambell ladies, or perhaps our only welsh harlequin. I'd have to go look at the pic again...but the white layers are ok. It's hard to say exactly since they are all together, never sure who's laying. Their production was so crappy overall this year though.

Cpp, that's one of my sayings, "if pigs could fly...they'd be ducks." I didn't know pilgrims were on the endangered list.

Oh PL, our geese graze most of the day and get grain in the evenings. Their crops are huge at the end of the day, yet they remain thin. We've treated them for intestinal parasites as well as gizzard worms. No luck.


----------



## Cppeace

I have a specially place in my heart for certain names... If it ever happens for me we will have a list. lol as writer I already have baby name books for character names. :)


----------



## Cppeace

yeah pilgrims are pretty endangered but they are awesome for geese. They are medium sized and not aggressive at all for geese. They are also easy to sex since different colors.

and I'll feed your line addiction with an opk in a bit lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I wish I could join in with the duck conversation but I just know nothing about ducks apart from they are cute... And they poo a lot... 


I can't find any bloody frers XD I wanted to buy frers to compare but apparently no where near me sells them XD the frers I already had were from 200miles away when I was visiting family XD


----------



## Cppeace

that stinks Kitty.

Yeah ducks are interesting and enjoyable little egg producers. I recommend them over chickens mostly cause they are less trouble over all, but yeah they make messes, are loud, always act hungry and can murder grass and drill holes in the dirt.


----------



## gigglebox

Not to mention ducks make a mess out of ANY water! They love it so very much. But any puddle in your yard will become a mud pit...with drill holes galore.

So no test at all Kit?

Yay for opk porn! I'll take it :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Not to mention ducks make a mess out of ANY water! They love it so very much. But any puddle in your yard will become a mud pit...with drill holes galore.
> 
> So no test at all Kit?
> 
> Yay for opk porn! I'll take it :thumbup:

Sorry I've been working and can't get to a shop :( I WILL be peeing into a cup and storing whilst I go pick one up tomorrow though! It's stupid because my tests from Amazon should have arrived by now but they haven't :( 

I'm going to get a range of tests tomorrow so loads of line porn tomorrow XD


----------



## claireybell

Loving all baby name ideas!! 

MrsG your boys names are lovely! Not long & that vag pain will literally go overnight after those lil babes arrive :)

Future, my Niece is called Poppy or Pops for short, shes very mischievious though so my sister now regrets the name as it doesnt suit her Lol but its cute all the same! 

Jez i think sweeps only work well is cervix is favourable just as Pacific said, i never had one but consultant checked to see if it was favourable but mine was tucked right back out the way & was getting uncomfy so she stopped but that being said, i went into labour the next afternoon/early evening, i think it was the banging sex we had though Lol!! 

Rileys feeling loads better & no more sicky tum or bum thankgod, ive done so much washing!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, glad to hear Riley is feeling better, what about you and Nuala?

Jez, I would think your cervix is favorable ;) at 40+ weeks and considering all your BH contractions, why not?! Can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes of you aren't currently laboring ;)


----------



## Cppeace

Line Porn ALERT!

One very negative Opk lol 

but hopefully helps stave off ya'll addiction. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/OPK%20neg.jpg


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- so glad Riley is doing better. But yes how are you and Nuala doing? We haven't gotten an update in a long time, unless I missed it.. lol 

Cpp- you said you usually ov around cd18? Hopefully it goes by fast! 

Pl- I know what you mean about seeing the baby (or babies) first. I'm not opposed to completely changing names if they don't suit them haha. 

Dobs- it's a movie about the big earthquake(s) experts keep saying we're supposed to have in the San Fernando valley and San Francisco.


----------



## Cppeace

Well over a year ago I used ovulate on cd 16 then stuff changed and I started ovulating between cd 18-22 which is where it has stayed ever since. So yeah should be about 2 weeks from now... My LP also changed at the same time my ovulation did. I used to have a 15 day lp but it went down to 10-11 which is where it has stayed. My cycle length never changed it stayed 30-31 days except the month the change happened it was 28 days that month and this last one it was 40 days :shrug: So yeah unless it decided to swap back I should ovulate between cd18 and 22.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, any update? I'm on baby watch for you!

Green, have your bh's calmed down?

So, story time...
We had a Christmas party last night which BIL & SIL attended. We set up our hatchet board (it's sounds so red neck...but it's a wood pallet with cross sections of wood stumps screwed to it. You just throw hatchets at it and try to get them to stick. We made a game out of it, kind of like the basketball game "horse" except you aim your hatchet as specific pieces of wood, have to do things like throw on one foot, etc.). So i got a silver ballon and filled it with blue paint, and had BIL & SIL take turns trying to bust open the balloon with the hatchet, while the rest of our guests watched. They did finally break it, were happy for us, then we wiped off the hatchet and brought it back inside.

Well the super weird thing that i can't figure out is that somehow the hatchet has residue of both blue and pink paint on it. Hubs is convinced it grazed a piece of wood and somehow got the pink mark from the wood, but that still doesn't make sense to me. I'm going to have to go inspect the hatchet board in the daylight.

The funny part of this story is we have this (extremely unlikely) theory that i'm pregnant with twins and one's a girl. That's why the first two scan were girl, but the third was boy--because we were looking at different babies :haha: so the hatchet thing is weird and hilarious to us.

Here's the pic of the hatchet for reference. The light blue (although it looks white) is smeared on the blade, and the pink is quite obvious i think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I totally can see the pink! I want an update tomorrow when you look at it in the light. 
As for Braxton hicks they haven't gotten better they're actually getting stronger. But still not consistent so not real contractions. I'm having them now :/ so I'm taking it easy and drinking water.


----------



## gigglebox

:( still painless though, I hope...?

I'm getting one right now, too :haha: they sure are annoying...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that is cute/funny I see the pink

Sorry everyone else my head hurts


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- unfortunately they're getting kind of painful. They were just kind of odd but lately they've been hurting. I'm contemplating going in actually but I just really don't want to go in a million times for Braxton hicks or contractions brought on by not enough water...


----------



## Jezika

Selfish post (though Gigs I definitely see the pink - how odd). Still no labour but I felt funny just now before bed. A little nauseous, though that's better now, and kind of weird constant crampiness but not really cramps... more like discomfort, and backache that won't go away when I lie down like usual. Not enjoying it much, I have to say. Also, weirdo me is now worrying about whether I should still be going for my ultrasound tomorrow morning if I'm still in discomfort. And also if I'll have time to wash my hair if this is labour!


----------



## claireybell

You'll have time Jez! Get in shower, hair wash & shave ye legs lol! I dunno how i managed mine but the midwife at the hospital was impressed that i didnt leave any hairy patches on my legs haha! Could def be the beginning of something if the uncomfiness & back pain isnt easing :thumbup: keep us posted!! 

& MrsG ypu can always go in & get checked, they would rather you do that & it all be ok! Its hard trying to figure if they are painful unvomfy BH or contractions when you have no idea what it feels like! Hope the pains eased off for you abit.. 

Im doing ok now, Nuala still chesty cough but her chest is clear apparently! Shes been waking lots in night this past week, screaming lots with her cold its been horrible tbh, she only seems to settle in my arms &!laying next to me in bed, i feel im getting her into a bad habit as its the only way i can get her & me to have yo sleep eek! Fx'd its just her cold & she'll be back to normal soon! Shes out of her rocking crib now ad too big :shock: & currently in the Travel Cot as its massive but cosy! She giggles & everything now, Riley makes fart noises at her & she smiles hahaa love it!! A friend of mine gave me a santa dress for her, il grab s piccy & post it when shes in it :) 

CPeace loving your Neg line porn lol


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i love that hatchet game! I can see the pink there aswell! Ah i bet Des is well happy to have a baby brother on the way :)


----------



## claireybell

I really need to spellcheck!! Tut tut..


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- I hope she feels better soon. Poor baby! I can't wait to see the outfit. 

Jez- ooooo I hope something is happening!!! Keep us posted. 


So I ended up going in as contractions were every 5-6 minutes consistently even after drinking tons of water and resting. They confirmed they're real contractions but they aren't affecting my cervix as it's still closed so for now we're good. Basically I go back in when they are more intense and equally consistent. So we will see? I guess I just get to live with contractions? No idea. For now I'm going to try and sleep.


----------



## JLM73

Way late catch up - sorry- holiday baking and such argggh
*Gigs* we call hub's J Russell the Doggie Dentist cuz he has this super odd OCD habit of LICKING all the other dogs' teeth :sick:
He is like in love with licking the mastiff's mouth corners, where drool shoucl be but he is pretty dry mouthed thankfully- hub's boxer on the other hand- SUPER slimey drooler ugh
And the JR is alllll up in there, so gross

*Doberooni* OMG Sooooo CUTE on the Gummy bear pic!!
So glad you heard the little tippety tap! That puts you sooooo much further into the safe zone!

*PL* Awesome on wearing Logan AND getting your BdF to Cart him later! I totally planned that with my Bullmastiff- to help build his chest - but the fool is SCARED of the cart following him :rofl:
And LOVE the snow/duck/geese pic! Looks like a postcard!

*MrsG* My hubs CONSTANTLY says I like long hair- I like your longer hair pics blah blah :ignore:
Do what YOU like- as you have to feed it , wash it, care for it- HE will get used to it!
MEN grrr I too felt when I cut it short - that it's kinda invigoratiing and sassy!


----------



## kittykat7210

LINE PORN :happydance:

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/15540619_746496018838966_3385384984241066169_o%201_zpszij8koeu.jpg


----------



## Jezika

Looking good, Kitty!

Mrs. G I'm interested to know how painful the contractions are. I still believe I haven't had any proper ones.

CB, poor Nu-Nu (can I call her Nu-Nu?). I also can't wait to see the outfit.

It's 5am and I have been awake since 3am with what I think turned out to be trapped wind and a tonne of acid reflux. Had to sit up in bed to let the gas out of my stomach. I realized gas in bum was also a problem when I heard loud popping in my guts where I guess the gas could finally make it through my bowels. Before that it was so Painful. I'm guessing Matilda has been squashing my intestines. 

Gah... my entire body is just painful bubbles right now and I don't know why. I'm looking forward to having to get up early on no sleep and do the ultrasound and sweep... all in a frickin' snowstorm.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh look at that line Kitty :) lovely positive there :thumbup: 

Hahaa yes you can call her Nu Nu, we do :) 

Bless you, trapped wind is awful when preggers!! Maybe she is pushing further down thats why your getting bouts of painful trapped wind??! All good signs! 

Ah false labour sucks MrsG :( but i guess its a good thing at the moment as you want those lil babies baked as much as poss <3


----------



## claireybell

Hope the ultrasound goes well Jez


----------



## wookie130

MrsG- I had real contractions off and on with Oscar since about 25 weeks on...they were always painful, and I had to be hooked up to NST's weekly to monitor them. Oddly enough, they never effected my cervix. I was in early labor the morning of my planned c-section. That was basically an unfun, uncomfortable, nerve-racking pregnancy.

Jez- Repeat after me: 3 more days, 3 more days, 3 more days. You got this. Just try to enjoy these last few pregnant days, even though it's painful, long, endless, and blah. Baby M is on her way! <3


----------



## gigglebox

J, that is so gross. Dogs are so gross. I recall this once time I took my old man to a closed golf course. He was eunning around having a blast, but then he just stopped and started eating something. Having no idea what was on the course I yelled at him to stop. He turned around and looked at me, his mouth FULL with geese poo, so much that it was falling out the sides :X SOOOO GROSS. 

Kit, yay!!! No denying it now! That line is getting obvious, and that's a lower sensitivity test too, right? :happydance: so when/how are you telling hubs? 

Yikes Green, that sounds very unpleasant :( I hope they stay in a bit longer, at least until 35 weeks. Have they set you up for weekly checks now or anything?

Eeeee Jez!!! Thiiinngggs are happening!!! I'm mad for you that my prediction was wrong though :dohh: at least there's no way you'll be not in labor, or maybe even pregnant, after 72 hours! Crazy! I'm so excited to see our next baby in the group!

Cb, so sorry she's not feeling well :( hope she gets better and you both can get better sleep soon. I hate these cold weather illnesses! Des seems to be finally over his fever, but not his cough. This is his third time sick with the same thing in two months :( poor kiddo!


----------



## campn

Green, did the contractions fizzle out?? That's scary I know!! I've an irritable uterus so my contractions would start anytime I was dehydrated or did too much, I'm surprised I went into labor at 38 weeks and not earlier! And I love your name choices! I'm die hard for beautiful traditional names, I hate the new made up ones that sound like a name for a new fragrance lol. 

Claire, noooo did you guys all get sick!? I hope you feel better and poor kiddos too, Naula is so big and gorgeous I can't believe how fast it's going for us! Juliette is 3 months old today! Also in that picture looks like Naula is doing an impression of "one doesn't just walk into Mordor!"

Dobby, awww beautiful scan picture!!! I bet you're so relieved now, I'm so happy for you, I've been hoping and praying for you since I first met you on here <3 

Kitty, congratulations hun! That's a gorgeous line!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Kit* AWESOME line you are soooo kncked up ! lol 
:happydance:

I'm debating trying to order some wondfo's this round ( or next few ) 
can someone tell me if Wondfo's are 10miu?15miu? Or just standard 25miu??
No need to bother with them if they are no more sensitive than say a 88 cent wally

*Gigs* :sick: UGH! I hattttttteeee when dogs eat nasty things!
I loved having chihuahuas when I was showing breeding- not the brightest bulbs for housetraining grrr but I think that is bcuz they are so tiny they can get away with an occasional pee/poo behind or under something- so it kinda give them the idea _sometimes_ they are allowed to go in the house?:haha:

Anyway- I had many many over the years- and I will say there was a nasty trending habit in the breed of eating each other's poop GROSS!
I know the science behind it claims, dogs' sense of smell is so good they can detect undigested food and that's why but seriously!? NO!
[-X My Chis were free fed and nnad lots of chewy toys and got treats as well, but I would say ALL of them at some time ate another's poop, but OMG did I have a couple I wanted to chuck over the fence they were SOooo obsessed with eating poop!( Disclaimer- I have NOT, nor would ever chuck such said animals over a fence lol)
Well one of my hardest ever to stop from this disgusting delicacy dining, was a little male- he would literally eat ANY other Chi's poop...AS THEY WERE GOINGGGGG!:sick: OMG disgusting! As in he never let it hit the GROUND!
Just munching away quick as he could before I chased his dense little arse!


----------



## Cppeace

Yes dogs can be so gross when it comes to eating anything nasty.

Kitty that lines is nice and progressing fabulously :)

I slept sooo well... Had great dreams... I'm so glad I'm off work today... I'll try to get some chores done and exercise in today, but ahhh so awesome to not have the haze of exhaustion in your brain.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* Sounds like you aren't super close, but will def go early IMO!
Sorry you have to deal with the discomfort!

*CB* Baby girl is sooooo adorable in that pose! I too thought saluting!
( Whyyy is there no saluting emoji??)
Hope she gets over the sickos soon!

*Camps* :hi: FL buddy- we actually got a quick TOUCH of cold the other night!
I'm sure you loved it if you liked Chicago!

*Dob* Funny your mom shot down your naming idea lol
I bet your mom is hilarious IRL daily! Mine is just batsh*t and makes NO sense.

My mom got in an obsession with lemon bars a while back, so I was buying the box to make them from the store- super easy. She kept buggin me to make more every week and I was like Umm...it's FOUR steps, just read the box and make them!
She wanted to "watch" me do it:roll:
TWICE she watched me- but made zero effort to do them herself, grrr.
So she bought 2 more boxes that have SAT in the pantry for over 6 months...
I cleared out half the pantry as I had many box meals, mac n cheese, potatoes etc - dry goods and she keeps REbuying all the same*sigh* so there was NO space in the pantry- I took all the stuff to hubby's since I cook full on dinner EVERY night- mom never does anymore.
Well damn if she doesn't bitch about me taking ONE of the 2 boxes of lemon bars!
WTH??:saywhat: they are covered in DUST they have sat so long!
So I told her this, and she said yea but I was gonna make them ( yea right) 
So I say - well you still have a box, and WHEN you make them, I will gladly buy you another box!

She then said she tried once and they came out wrong.:huh: How do you F up 4 steps?? Lemon Bar kit is sooooo simple!
She said the crust was so thin it fell apart- OK I say- you used too big a pan. The crust doesn't rise so however thick/thin it is when you start is what the result will be!
She then said she didn't have a pan smaller than 9x11 inches...Bullsh*t! My mother has enough pots pans and bakeware to run a restaurant AND a soup kitchen at the same time!
I tell her she has plenty of smaller pie dishes/cake layer pans- use that.
She then comes back with - I don't like them round, they taste better in squares:saywhat::rofl:
I literally stopped pushing the cart in the store mid aisle- and nearly got whiplash I turned to look at her so fast!
I said WHATTTT?? OMG! If I made a round one, and cut you a square piece from it, you could NOT tell the difference! They taste the SAME!
She then said not to me, I like the way they taste square...
OMG- I literally couldn't resist, and said- Well that makes NO sense Mom, that's just STUPID! and walked away pushing my cart lol
She's so so ridiculous about things can ONLY be done one way or you're wrong!

:-k me thinks I shall make some today in a ROUND dish- guarantee you she will eat over half by tonight :haha:

*Jez* I'm stalking for you and Tilda!

Oh and my daughter's dog fave? Kitty Krunchies....yup- litter box dining ...ewww!


----------



## campn

J, oh goodness really is that why they eat the poop!? I had a dog that did that, he'd poop then hide his poop for a late night snack so when I find it and try to throw it away he's growl at me, maybe he thought I wanted to eat his snack. Yum:cry:
I love our "cold" spells here in Florida! I don't miss the Chicago winters yuck no thanks! Those who live in cold weather, I don't get it.


----------



## gigglebox

Ewww J!!! Vomit! That is foul. My younger dog as a pup ate his own when he crapped in the house, but I think it's because he got in trouble for it, so he was trying to hide the evidence. The canned pumpkin trick worked for us.

Not sure about wondfo but i think they're 10...? Regardless, they're still cheaper than wally's.

Ahhh cpp, good sleep is so precious.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg campn, that is both hilarious and repulsive!

And I agree on the cold. I would never live further north than VA. I love snow though...but just to see it, especially when it coats the trees, but i hate being in it, shoveling it, the fear of my ac breaking in the middle of it...


----------



## Cppeace

Well as I am originally from Louisiana I do miss the ability to occasionally go out in shorts in February, but now that I live in Missouri I do like seeing snow and having 4 real seasons instead of just Summer and Winter lol... The types of various plants I can grow is different here as well, but not mega different.


----------



## JLM73

Ugh...just went on Amazon and the least expensive Wondfo are 25 for $12??
That's more than a Wally 88 cent. The wondfo sellers in the lowest prices also do not list the miu:(

I think I will just stick to wally's then- DS's school is having spirit night tonight, and it's gonna be at Buffalo Wild Wings this time....LOVE the pleasure and extreme pain of their mango habanero wings lol


----------



## Cppeace

um lol 25 for $12 is slightly less than $.5c each instead of .88c each that walmart generally has their cheapies for, but if you don't get free shipping then I could see the price being about the same.


----------



## JLM73

yea they are .48 cents per strip, but that's not including the shipping- I don't pay for PRIME service- refuse to as i rarely order online, maybe 1-2 times/year.
The sellers with the cheapest prices are all charging shipping to make up for it lol.

Not worth it overall to me. Perhaps if this cycle is a bust I'll order some for next time.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, y'all both need to work on your math lol

That's 48 cents a stick. 

J what's shipping fee?


----------



## gigglebox

Oops, posted at the same time! J i was just as happy with wally tests as wondfo'/'s. That said, i've nevr had a positive with wondfo so not sure how the positives stack up


----------



## campn

I do love snow (as in seeing it fall from inside while I'm nice and warm) but I hate being in it. Every time I went to check the mail I would almost hop around in the snow (like feet of it!) and pray I don't slide on the ice and die. Go back in and my pants are all wet. 

Gigs, I think where you are is the most north I'd go. I don't want you shoveling snow now though hun! Let hubby!


----------



## Cppeace

yeah I get that :) I order a lot and have prime so that's my norm. Like I just got my opks from amazon. 50 of em for $18.. I also ordered some super sensative ones for January and the syringes for insemination purposes.


----------



## JLM73

They were asking $6 shipping and $5 shipping was from UK...last time that took 10-11 days to get to me, this seller estimated 15 days, so meh- will stick with wally's this cycle

My daughter has Prime- but I don't want her ordering it as we don't want anyone in fam knowing we are TTC.
Don't need the added pressure of constant requests for updates each onth- nor lectures from ppl like my mom who think Noone should have a child over age 25:roll:


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* YAY on those prices AND the insem kit! That's where I got mine years ago lol- glad they wrapped each item in it's own sterile pkg....I only had to open the specimen cup and syringe- not the speculum, 2nd syringe, sperm friendly lube...oh and there is a much larger pinty tipped beaker/vial- looks like what you take a :spermy: specimen into the doc with:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww campn <3 truth is I'll probably end up shoveling some snow but not all of it. I'm hoping hubby's boss will plow us all the way out this year (we have a loooooooong driveway) or BIL invests in a plow for his truck (he's a cop and moved down recently, will need something to get to work regardless of weather).


----------



## Cppeace

JL-Well I didn't buy the full kit as they wanted $40 for it and all I was really needing was the medium oral syringes for the actual insemination - already have plenty of containers that can used for the collection. 
And yeah I totally get the not telling others. My big sis kept asking me before my miscarriage but they kinda tip toe around the subject now. I will not be telling anyone if I get a bfp for several weeks. Stopping my guy from telling others will be harder. He was so excited last time lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, not to be creepy, but definitely thinking of you today! Update when you can :)

Mrs G, hopefully those twins stay put for a bit longer!

Selfish post: got up earlier then usual this morning (Logan was asleep so figured I could do chores on my own) only to discover 4 more inches of snow and what I thought was a power line down across our driveway going towards the tenants cottage. Called our power company and they dispatched someone immediately (we are on a small island, so the fix would still be a few hours). Did my chores, light came up fully and I saw it was a phone line that came down under the snow load... So I spent a total of 45 minutes on hold trying to report the downed line only to find out that the crew wouldn't be here until Thursday!!! The lady I was talking to is trying to speed it up for us since we have a little one in the house.
So this line comes down right in front of my truck by our house: off the pole, runs over the ground for a while, over the tenants car and finally back up the pole by the cottage.
Never boring here...
The estimated time for a fix is still Thursday, kinda wish it had been a power line now as it would be fixed by now and I could leave if I needed to


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Pl! Are you stuck in the house then? Can you move it on your own if you need to? I'm assuming it's not as hazardous as a power line...?

Also, pics of the snow when you can :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love snow! But I have to say I'm not sure how I would do if I actually had to shovel more than a couple feet in front of me lol california is way too hot for us we really want to move but not exactly sure where. Then if we did move the cost of living goes down but so do the wages and DH has a really good job here with really good benefits. To stay with his current union our options would be Nevada (ick) Utah or Oregon. We will see he keeps moving up at his job so it's a hard decision. 

Gig- how much snow do you get? Does it last long?

Campn- what is a cold spell in Florida. Does it freeze?

J- when are you planning on testing?


AFM- contractions are less painful and less frequent now but still getting them! I definitely want the babies to stay in for at least 2 more weeks (NICU isn't mandatory then) or preferably 3 (docs goal) but I'm not a fan of these contractions. And how are they real contractions but not dilating or changing my cervix at all??


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sort off. The line would drag over my truck risking further damage to the line. I would leave if it was a true emergency. The tenant couldn't make it out earlier (got a bit of a hill in our driveway) but I assume she doesn't have winter tires on her car ;) I have 4 wheel drive and winter tires on my truck. And the winter driving experience :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm well at least you could get out of you really had to.

Green, the weather here is extremely bipolar (it would br great for making whiskey!) so the winters vary. But in general we get several dustings, maybe 3-6 snowfalls of about 3-5 inches, and one to three REALLY big snow dumps, like over 18". About 3-4 years ago we had three huge storms in the same season, one was about a foot and a half, one about two feet, and one about 30" or so. Then the next year we didn't get much more than a couple inches.

You never really know..lthe. Almanac makes predictions, we have wives tales about fuzzy caterpillars in the fall (if you see a lot or they're really extra bushy, you can expect a worse winter) but it's just a matter of "time will tell".


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/sophie%20and%20Harley.png

I figured yall might enjoy seeing the size difference between our largest and the current small fry. Lol she was a bit nervous sitting on top the crate but it was the easiest way to get them eye to eye level lol


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwwwwwwwwww! Fluffy cuteness!


----------



## gigglebox

Mystery solved on the pink paint on the hatchet. The wood had previously had red spray painted on it (I think hubs was making targets), so i guess old paint transferred to the blade and just looks pink for whatever reason.


----------



## wookie130

I live in the Midwest, in Iowa. Here, the weather is quite...ummm...horrible, really. LOL! Right now, it's a whopping 13 degrees F out there (BRRRRRR), and we got a few inches of snow blowin' around out there on Saturday. We're supposed to get some more by the end of the week. When it's hot, it's hotter than a whore-house on nickel night. When it's cold, it's peel-your-face-off-blistering cold. Ugh.


----------



## FutureMrs

Great line progression Kit! So excited for you! Its -34 here ladies! BRRR


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I could never live any further north than where I am winter wise. My first winter here it was colder than normal and I would get frost bite going from my car to the store, literally on my hands and ears. Last years winter was fine, much more normal... Hoping for a white xmas this year :)

And it is currently 45*f here... High 20s low 30s at night.


----------



## kittykat7210

FutureMrs said:


> Great line progression Kit! So excited for you! Its -34 here ladies! BRRR


Christ -34?????!!! That's so cold!! I would die!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- negative 34?!!! Where the heck are you? That's way too cold. 

I think gigs winter is what we're looking for. Something just a little colder. 
How warm is it in the summer gig?


So every Monday I have a phone call with a nurse about pre-term labor. Anyway, she said on Saturday when I turn 34 weeks I graduate from the pre-term labor program and I'll be on regular baby watch! She said if I go into labor after Saturday then they won't try and stop my labor and I no longer need to watch for symptoms. Like last nights contractions they wanted me to go in right away just in case so they could stop them if needed. After Saturday I don't need to go in until I'm actually in labor and or my water breaks. This is so crazy. Saturday starts baby watch! Obviously we want the to cook a little longer but it's so crazy to me that in 5 days they would be okay with me having them.


----------



## TexasRider

Wow green baby watch is so exciting! I hope they stay a few more weeks though.

Ugh had training all day today. I felt decent all day but now I'm feeling blah and kind sick to my stomach... sucks to be sick


----------



## gigglebox

Green our summers get relatively hot, like average high 80's to 90's, but very lovely and pleasant nights. We do get a few scorchers where you don't want to leave the house because of the heat, but not too too many days like that. But the springs and the falls are soooo lovely here! Spring is absolutely my favorite season. I just feel rejuvinated, and the warmth is great after the winter, and all the blooming trees...then fall brings a whole new palette of colors in the trees and mild temps after hot, humid summers. It's really lovely having all four seasons.

And omg can't believe you could have nanie sas early as next week! Wow! Did they give you any steroids or anything to speed up their lung development a bit?

Tex, I hope feeling crappy is just a pregnancy symptom! I am still impressed by your ability to hold out on testing. What day are you waiting for?

My damn headache is back :(


----------



## Cppeace

Yes having all four seasons is fabulous :) 

Here is my second neg opk for the addiction:winkwink:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/opk%2012-12.jpg 

Feeling some cervix shifting going on.. Maybe I'll actually ovulate early this month... I'd love to switch back to ovulation of cd 15 or 16 lol but most likely gonna be 19-22 as it was the last 8 cycles I tracked.


----------



## TexasRider

Well if I am 10dpo like my chart says AF is due Saturday but the problem is if I switch my setting FF thinks I am 13dpo today in which case AF would be due Wednesday. So if my temp tanks tomorrow it will be here Wednesday. If t doesn't tank till Friday then she will be here Saturday and if she doesn't show then I'm pregnant!


----------



## Cppeace

TexasRider said:


> Well if I am 10dpo like my chart says AF is due Saturday but the problem is if I switch my setting FF thinks I am 13dpo today in which case AF would be due Wednesday. So if my temp tanks tomorrow it will be here Wednesday. If t doesn't tank till Friday then she will be here Saturday and if she doesn't show then I'm pregnant!


Lol sadly that is not always how it works, but fx crossed af stays away and you get a bfp testing Saturday :) :dust:


----------



## TexasRider

I am well aware of the fact that sometimes AF doesn't show when she should based on cycle length, but seeing as how my LP has consistently been 14 days since January once O is confirmed with my temps she has never not shown up on time. I've been temping since January of this year and like I said,she has never gone awol and I have never gotten a positive pg test.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex fxed she doesn't show and you get that bfp! Just curious, which setting says you are 13dpo?

I haven't read the FOUR pages I missed since last night so sorry.

Threw up this morning. Thankfully I decided to stop by the store on the way to work so I threw up in the parking lot of the grocery store and not the parking lot at work. I didn't eat dinner last night because I was too weak to cook so I went to bed nauseated. And I had eaten all of my cereal and I didn't have eggs to make pancakes or eggs so I had nothing to eat once I woke up. Hence the run to the store. Luckily, I was feeling good enough after work to go to the grocery store. Got food for the week and some emergency soups (buy 2 get 2 free woot woot)


----------



## Cppeace

just in case you didn't know "morning" sickness is generally cause or at least made worse by lack of eating.. So I suggest eating more if possible :)


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- it's fam mode I think.... I'm afraid to mess with it too much and then it won't go back to what it was originally


----------



## DobbyForever

I know :( This is the easiest MS I have ever had. I usually get it starting in late week 4, and feel it when I either ate too much or too little. So if I wasn't this perfect balance of satiated then vomit city. So for this to be my first real bout of nausea/vomitting, I will take it. The problem is I literally had no food in my house. Not even a protein bar. I've been too miserable to go to the grocery store/had planned to go Saturday but my parents surprised me. I had been living off of the random crap in my house, and I ran out of random crap yesterday around lunch time. By the time I realized I forgot to eat dinner/ was hungry it was too late to order anything or go to the store (not that I was in a state to drive).


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex so FAM says you are 13dpo. Have you tried Advanced/ what does it say? I hear you on changing it and it messing with things. I used to write down what each mode said was O and CL because I have had that issue before. But I find when you have as much data in as you do it doesn't tend to jump around anymore


----------



## TexasRider

Advanced is what it's always on. So that one says I am 10dpo.
Research says O on cd12 too. I agree with advanced but only way to know for sure is to see when AF turns up or when i get the temp drop of death. And if I am 13dpo-which I doubt- if I test Saturday when AF is due if I am 10dpo then I should get an obvious bfp


----------



## pacificlove

Cop, cute dog. Having had briards for the last 17 years I love shaggy dogs :haha: what kind of dog?

Dobs, get some food, keep yourself and baby healthy!

Green, wohoo! Just a few more days and you have reached another milestone then! Fx they stay in 2 more weeks though.

As for cold temps, we definitely had -38c when we lived in the prairies and that does not include the wind factor... Glad that we left that!

As for our downed line: the hydro company came around 4pm. Since the line wasn't actually broken one of the guys climbed the pole and just attached it to the pole again. Took them less then 10 minutes. Looks like our heavy snow brought it down or maybe a snow loaded branch was leaning onto it and pulled it down.

Kitty, forgot to say, your line porn looks amazing!


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Pacific, She is half St Bernard and Half Great Pyrenees. Her front end is cute and fluffy her back in is the worst fur I've ever known. It knots terribly even if we brush it. We have to shave her rear end twice a year. She is a sweetie. We rescued her from people who basically just left her in the back yard, kept her tranquilized cause of her barking and had never given her a bath in almost 2 years. She is shy but pretty spoiled now. It took almost a year for her to wag her tail or start barking. She's content and loves barking now. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yay PL! Glad it was a quick and easy fix.

Dobs, you know what I'll say so I'll spare you the lecture on keeping something in your stomach...but I'll share some advice: milk or cream. I despise eating solid food in the middle of the night so I would drink dairy product which went down quick and coated my stomach so I could settle it and get back to sleep.

Afm...don't know what's wrong with me but i feel horrid. I said headache ealier, but definitely migraine (later came the light sensitivity and nausea), however I'm also getting painful stomach cramps like it's only a matter of time before I poo my guts out. I've never had this with migraines before, is it common?


----------



## Cppeace

I have no experience with Migraines, but those I know tell me it can definately cause nausea and bowel issues. Hope you feel better soon Giggle


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig I don't get those with migraines BUT I started getting that right around 18ish weeks of pregnancy. I would get bad cramps and then diarrhea. My doc said it was normal. I couldn't eat or drink anything without it happening


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry I have no idea about migraines. Hope you aren't coming down with some kind of stomach bug?!

Cpp, sounds like an interesting mix especially with 2 different types of hair on her. I am happy to say my briard has the proper coat for his breed, but there are lots out there that don't and their hair just tangles within 5 minutes of brushing. Do any of the deshedding brushes work on her coat?


----------



## Cppeace

None that I have found. Her fur knots worse that poodle or cocker spaniel fur. And it's not even that soft to be knotting like that. I've suspected that instead of pyrenees it might be half komodor. It almost knots into dreads like that.


----------



## shaescott

Where has Jez been all day? Did I just miss her post and I'm blind? Maybe she's in labor?

I was acting so weird today and so off and worked up that I took a pregnancy test lol, that's how crazy I was acting. Negative, of course. Must've just been an off day. I'm on cycle day 46 today but after the last really long cycle I'm no longer phased by cycle day, only by odd symptoms.


----------



## Cppeace

Jez has been mia all day. Hope she is doing well.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey quick question! What are all the ladies who have had their babies doing for birth control and the ladies who haven't what are your plans for after you have them? I know breast feeding can cause your cycle not to come back BUT with two im not taking any chances of getting knocked up right away. Condoms are a no go and pull out won't work because I know us and we won't follow through in it. I've done Mirena, it moved. Nexplanon, I felt like I was always ob for period. And the pill, I forgot it a lot. Lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well pull out has always worked for me. Otherwise if you don't want condoms and bc pills and such isn't wanted or suitable I'd say continue charting, using opks and just abstain from sex when in fertile period. Personally, I don't plan on preventing if I ever actually have a babe cause I always wanted 2 or 4 if I had any


----------



## Jezika

Sooo... the BIG news is... absolutely nothing is happening with this baby. She is going to stay inside me till she's 18 years old, at which point she will take all my money and go off to university.

Went for u/s in the morning (was gonna take Uber car pool coz cheap and convenient but because of the snow and problems with subway it was four times the cost - f*** that - so I did get subway instead, which meant some walking, and actually got lucky 'cause the problems on the lines didn't affect my route... wow, boring story...). U/s fine. They showed me her chubby little face in 3D and estimated her to be 7 lbs 9 oz which is less than I expected but of course it could be very off.

Then I had a stretch and sweep, except she couldn't do a sweep because i'm not even 1cm dilated! Absolutely no cramping after either. So I go back on Wednesday for an ultrasound (my NINTH one of this pregnancy... wth!?) and another stretch and sweep (hopefully with a real sweep this time) and induction is booked for Thursday. I'm sure even if (when) I am induced she will still hang on until the last possible moment or maybe I'll be the only failed induction in the world. Can you believe that for the date sweepstakes, NONE of my friends guessed beyond Wednesday? Bloody optimists.

Anyway, I feel kind of bad about going ahead with the induction instead of waiting a little longer, since I've heard it can cause more complications, but according to my midwife it's not clear whether other things cause complications in those cases (i.e., the reasons a lot women have inductions in the first place, OTHER than baby being overdue - like high blood pressure or GD, OR they explicitly don't want an induction and prefer to wait it out as long as possible but then pretty much have to have one at 42 weeks because placenta isn't working as well anymore, in which case it might be THAT that causes a difficult birth for baby rather than the actual induction... interesting theories). 

As for birth control after baby, I'm practically a nun now so I don't see many problems. But pull out has worked before. Might also use OPKs to avoid O time. Not sure.

I am really liking the snow at the moment, including walking in it, even though I risk falling over and dying. I think it's because there's not excuse but to walk reeeeally slowly, so it suits my current walking style instead of making me feel like a slowpoke. Plus I'm constantly hot an sweaty so the temp is fine.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, dont give up on the sweep yet, I think they say they work within 48 hours. It has to release the hormones. 
Hopefully Matilda hasn't decided to dislike the snow and stay in! All fingers crossed she comes tomorrow!

Mrs G, let me see if I can remember what my mw said about birth control. It's been a few weeks. You can do the mini pill which is progestin (no estrogen like other forms of bc). Your regular bc pill might interfere with breastfeeding.

Afm, pissy at the tenant. She had visitors park their car in a steep (ok not that steep, but steep enough that someone with summer tires might have trouble getting out during rain or snow) spot in front of my house. Anyway, they ripped it up pretty good in their attempt to get out. Tell your guests to park by your dwelling!!!


----------



## Twag

Jez - hold on in there :hugs: I know exactly how you are feeling right now as I was way overdue with both of my babies - I had 2 stretch & sweeps with both and neither did anything so I was induced at 40+12 with both - my inductions were so simple and actually really positive experiences and I am hoping your's will be too :hugs: not all of them are prolonged, extra painful, complications etc :nope: try to stay positive I know how hard it is :hugs:

Green - I am on Nexplanon and since my returned AF after having Izzy at 3 months PP and then having Nexplanon I have not had another AF :thumbup:


----------



## Aphy

Sorry Matilda is so comfy Jez :hugs: have you tried some old wives tails like pineapple and nipple stimulation? No idea if they actually work but no harm in trying right?

PL, that's so wrong of the tenant,I would also be peeved. Hope you told them straight

AFM,got my scan in 2 hours time so anxiously waiting for that. Ironically my ms is behaving itself today for a change. With regards to birth control,I haven't given it any serious thought besides the fact that I wouldn't want to prevent for long at all so we can fall pregnant when ever it happens- worried I might struggle again like this time. But who knows? This might all change once baba is here and I realize how hectic my life is going to change.


----------



## Twag

Aphy - good luck with your scan :thumbup: I didn't use anything between my two either but as we are not planning on having anymore I decided on Nexplanon :thumbup:

Oh I ate so much pineapple etc with Izzy I actually still cannot stomach the thought of pineapple :sick:


----------



## shaescott

Jez, my mom went overdue with both my sister and me, though admittedly only by a few days. She told me that the moment she was overdue she started eating spicy food galore and trying all the "get baby out" wives tales. No clue if they actually worked or if she just went into labor naturally with it not affecting it. If it makes you feel any better, I know people who had emergency c-sections pre-term and their babies had to stay in the NICU and it was pretty stressful. I have a cousin who was born at 29 weeks (diabetic mother) and he was in the NICU for quite a while. Also, my mom has a patient who was born at 23 or 24 weeks (can't remember). He has some issues, but is definitely a success story for being born at that gestation.


----------



## kittykat7210

She will appear when she's ready! Are you really uncomfortable? If not too bad I recommend walking a lot, probably an old wives tale as well but something must help? 


Oh yeh can I ask possibly the weirdest question ever? Can you/how does it feel to have an orgasm when you're like heavily ish pregnant??


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, inductions actually fail pretty regularly, usually when early though. I know these feel like the longest days ever, but she'll be here soon and you won't even remember this. Said as one who went 11, 12 and 11 days overdue respectively :haha: I was prepared to wait til Doomsday if needed but that's when they decided to come naturally. 

BC after birth, think we're just going to go au naturale and avoid sex in fertile time (that is the plan anyway) I don't do well with any type of hormone and although I've had two copper coils now with no issues, I just don't fancy it.

O when heavily pregnant is funny. Sex during pregnancy generally feels pretty good because of the extra blood-flow - but the o causes a cramp/contraction and your bump goes totally solid. I find that happens from 20-odd weeks.


----------



## Aphy

Just I quick selfish post to show you guys our little alien measuring 8+5 and 22.7mm in length. All looking good. EDD is July 20th but c-section will be 1-2 weeks earlier :cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2741.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shaescott

https://youtu.be/astISOttCQ0

In honor of the little gummy bears, and Aphy's alien.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Jez, inductions actually fail pretty regularly, usually when early though. I know these feel like the longest days ever, but she'll be here soon and you won't even remember this. Said as one who went 11, 12 and 11 days overdue respectively :haha: I was prepared to wait til Doomsday if needed but that's when they decided to come naturally.
> 
> BC after birth, think we're just going to go au naturale and avoid sex in fertile time (that is the plan anyway) I don't do well with any type of hormone and although I've had two copper coils now with no issues, I just don't fancy it.
> 
> O when heavily pregnant is funny. Sex during pregnancy generally feels pretty good because of the extra blood-flow - but the o causes a cramp/contraction and your bump goes totally solid. I find that happens from 20-odd weeks.

Haha that's so weird!! I just thought because orgasms are supposed to help induce labour so it got me thinking about how it would feel, thanks for the info!! I can be prepared now XD


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for reassurance, guys, and the info on inductions, albeit mixed. We'll try to go in with a positive but open mind and just see what happens. I do walk a fair bit already because I can't avoid it. I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea, though not the recommended 3-4 cups per day. Sadly I don't like really hot foods, nipple stimulation is annoying/boring after two minutes, and sex still scares me! I also have a massive grocery delivery tomorrow afternoon so kind of hoping she holds out till then anyway. Watch her come now, though, just because I booked that!

Kitty I've had so many orgasms in my sleep during preg, and as someone else said it causes your whole uterus to tense up like a stone. I don't like that feeling so have stopped using my pink little friend too. I need to get over not feeling sexy and see if it's any better with real sexy time.

Aphy - what a beautiful little alien! Any knowledge of heart rate or where placenta is so we can guess sex?


----------



## Aphy

we heard the heart beating super fast but he didn't tell us the heart rate (I thought it would be on the print out but it isn't). He said it was too early for a placenta so he didn't tell me which side it is etc. All in all our appointment lasted maximum 10 min from walking in through his door to walking out so really didn't get much info at all besides dates for next scans etc Though my head thinks girl,my heart hopes boy and I am attracted to everything boy (room decor,boy names,etc) but I guess time will tell!

Shae,what an adorable song!


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* I won't start testing for quite a while, only 3-4 dpo, FF being the 4dpo

*Tex* sorry you are sick :hugs:

For whomever asked about Florida Cold Spells- generally we can go to the beavh 9-10 months of the year here! So This winter time of ours, tends t be variable and annoying. I have lived here since a kid.

A typical true Winter here, the nights are in the mid-upper 40s, and the days sunny with highs btwn 65-68.
What makes it "hard" here, is the night and days vary greatly so you may have hi daytime 70 but drop as low as 29 overnight!. 
No biggie to you all, but it wreaks havoc on our state crops ( citrus/berries) and people's tropicals ( flowers, delicate succulents, family gardens- MY pepper plants etc) ) as to the vegetation, that is a huge temp shift, and e are still VERY humid thruout, so anything unde 42, I cover my peppers, and my friend covers here huge Orchid crop!

Me and hubs have our fire pit set up, so ikely tonight/tomoro night we will start burning logs and making S'mores yummmm:munch:
However we have to burn a citronella log as wel, because the darn mosquitos are STILL out on attack! grrr

Yea....IMO I will gladly do the 120 dessert temos of Arizona New Mexico= light clothing, lots of water, and wet your clothing over ANYthing below 20degrees!
Not only does it kill my peppers and flowers, but ME- mhy ear drums ACHE horribly at 40's temps, and mt fingers and toes are completely numb for HOURS at those temps. I do NOT handle cold well - hubby does.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww aphy <3 it's so crazy the difference a week can make. Mine at 7 weeks just looked like a blob. Yours clearly has a head & body. So cool!

Green, we just use pull out and since I feel ovulation I also use contraceptive film when I think I'm fertile. It's basically a spermacide film that looks and dissolves like a listerine cool mint strips. You put it in the hot pocket (to use J's term) before sex. Have you looked into the nuva ring? I hated it but I know some people swear by it. Isn't there also a contaceptive patch?

Kit, I'll echo everyone about the tight uterus after orgasm. Super annoying. Sex is awesome during pregnancy, but i know this varies person to person. I have waves of extreme over active libido...like last week where we may have had sex about 6 times, including once at 4am when I woke him up for it :blush: but sex at the end...toooootally different story. I felt massive and super unsexy. When hubs and I had sex it was exclusively to get baby out. I was huge and swollen and I called it "pity sex" because I know hubs just felt bad for me because I was miserable.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, so sorry you have a steel cervix. I know sex freaks you out but it may be worth a try. I also took evening primrose oil capsules the day before my water broke (in combination with the pedicure). My friend swears by castor oil, however i kno w that's now considered a huge no no.

I tried pineapple but it also just made me feel sick.

J, our peppers all bit the dust weeks ago. Unfortunately I had all my food aversions right when I should have been harvesting all the end of season crops, so I had no interest in dealing with them. A let a ton of okra and jalapenos go to waste :blush: oh well.


----------



## M&S+Bump

65 fahrenheit (18'c) and sunny is a good summer's day here :rofl:

Winters are usually pretty mild here - the variance between mid-winter and mid-summer temperatures is about 15 degrees celsius. A far cry from the -30'c and several feet of snow in winter and +30'c and sunshine in summer I grew up with. I kinda miss having four seasons rather than just perma-rain that occasionally varies in temperature slightly :haha:


----------



## Jezika

Oh yah I've been taking evening primrose oil too. I'll try to give the sex a try today or tomorrow, eek! I'll have to talk DH into it though.


----------



## kittykat7210

More line porn XD finally managed to grab a frer after an hour of driving, afternoon wee 2 hour hold with a drink in between!!!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsmjwxqs9x.jpg


----------



## Jezika

Whoa, that's a super-strong line, Kitty! Remind me how many DPO you are...?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I agree that is a super dark line for non fmu for only 11 or 12 dpo! Looking great :)


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm 13dpo now but yeh it's cool!


----------



## JLM73

NICE Kit! Def a sticker...or two (ducks and runs)


----------



## Cppeace

lol Yeah even 13dpo for no fmu that is still very dark!... Are you planning to get your hcg tested? If so when? :)


----------



## shaescott

Wow Kitty! Maybe twins?


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys! I wish I could get my hcg tested but they don't offer that where I am, i got it once in a&e because I was bleeding really badly and screamed the house down for one!

I don't think it would be twins, they don't run in my family unfortunately!!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, in either case that looks like absolute splendid hcg building! ID twins are completely spontaneous- having nothing to do with genetics at all and even fraternal twins can pop up completely in non common families, but most likely its just a very healthy single bean :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- what a beautiful line! Congrats!! Definitely a very very sticky bean. 
I don't think twins only because lots of people had higher hcg than me but only were pregnant with one. Cpp is right though, identical are completely random! But I'm SO happy for you!!

Thanks for all the BC advice. I've used those strips before gig! I think VCP is what they're called? They worked well maybe we will do that. 
And PL good to know some might affect milk supply! I'll have to ask about that. 

AFM- nothing new going on. Still getting Braxton hicks but less and babies are moving like crazy. They're actually hurting me how much they're kicking me. I think they plan on staying in awhile.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry they are causing some pains with their activity, but yep would be best for them to stay in till New years if possible :)


----------



## Jezika

Movement is always great, Green, even if painful! I still find it quite disarming at times, though. Matilda seems to go through cycles of being SUPER active and less active. She's also pretty lazy in the mornings, just like her mum. Hope your boys do stay in there a while longer! It would be nice not to have to worry about NICU and be able to bring them both home together. How exciting!

Kitty, wow, suuuuuper line for 13DPO, but then you did get a very BFP so maybe it's the early implantation. Still, that's clearly some great rising HCG. I did get HCG tested for this pregnancy, but only once, so it wasn't particularly informative. Tbh, I didn't mind in the end, otherwise I would have just obsessed over it.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, congrats on that wonderful line! That's a sticky one! :)

Who asked about orgasms..? For me, they were even better and longer during pregnancy and I didn't think there was room for improvement but was there ever. Especially towards the end, my uterus would keep contracting after, but so worth it for the quality of the orgasm :blush: 
:haha:

Jez, maybe you can convince your hubby with the words "once baby comes, we'll still be a few weeks, so better now!"

Speaking about bd, we did it Sunday morning, felt good on the inside, just a bit of a burning sensation right by the entry point if you know what I mean. Maybe not enough lube? We used a condom. 27 days post partum. Hopefully it'll be back on a regular schedule after our 4 week break.

Cpp, I'll have to take a picture of the brush/comb thing I use on my dogs hair. He on occasion gets a knot if I don't run the brush through him regular enough.

Oh and I talked to the tenant about how her visitor ripped up our front lawn. Upon inspection this morning, it actually looked worse then I thought last night. At least the tenant is happy to help fix or pay for a fix.


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> Kitty, congrats on that wonderful line! That's a sticky one! :)
> 
> Who asked about orgasms..? For me, they were even better and longer during pregnancy and I didn't think there was room for improvement but was there ever. Especially towards the end, my uterus would keep contracting after, but so worth it for the quality of the orgasm :blush:
> :haha:
> 
> Jez, maybe you can convince your hubby with the words "once baby comes, we'll still be a few weeks, so better now!"
> 
> Speaking about bd, we did it Sunday morning, felt good on the inside, just a bit of a burning sensation right by the entry point if you know what I mean. Maybe not enough lube? We used a condom. 27 days post partum. Hopefully it'll be back on a regular schedule after our 4 week break.
> 
> Cpp, I'll have to take a picture of the brush/comb thing I use on my dogs hair. He on occasion gets a knot if I don't run the brush through him regular enough.
> 
> Oh and I talked to the tenant about how her visitor ripped up our front lawn. Upon inspection this morning, it actually looked worse then I thought last night. At least the tenant is happy to help fix or pay for a fix.

Haha I was the weirdo who asked XD I was just wondering, I'm glad I got some answers though! Glad you guys didn't think I was too nuts for asking XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Popped in to say excellent line!

Back at to beat death i am trying so hard not to vomit... the bathroom is so close to my boss' office and if I throw up in here it will smell ><. I'm so weak and tired ugh


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Dobby, sorry you are going through this rough patch.


----------



## Aphy

Excellent line kitty! Can't wait for your scan to see if it's 1 or 2 in there

Dobs,sorry you feeling so miserable,hope you feel better soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Kit! Look at that super strong line! Have you told hubby yet? If not, any solid plans on how you'll do it? Does he suspect anything?

Dobs, do you think that poopourie stuff would work for puke?

PL, glad your tenate is being totally compliant about the situation. I accidentally did that to our own yard when we stupidly parked hub's car in an odd spot before a snow storm. Omg, it was seriously a workout getting that thing up the hill. I had to shovel him out, plus keep putting wood under his wheels for traction...i was breathless at the end. Hubs was very impressed lol. I did it while he was at work (he took our truck).


----------



## shaescott

Aw dobs I'm sorry, but on the bright side, morning sickness is always a good sign that baby is growing! With my mom's miscarriage (6 weeks) she never had morning sickness. She was terrified when she got pregnant the next cycle by accident (as in, she didn't even have one period after the miscarriage, she got pregnant immediately) but as soon as she puked for the first time from morning sickness, she immediately felt more secure and relaxed and that the pregnancy was healthy and sticking. While it's definitely possible to get morning sickness and still miscarry, it's not as likely, and it's never a bad sign. 

Jez, time to do the baby dance! And by that I mean actually dancing. Ever seen the video of the woman who rocked out to music and as she was dancing around her water broke? Tiring, but worth a try.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Uh guys, I think I just lost part of my mucus plug.. I don't know how to do a spoiler (plus I'm on my phone if that makes a difference) or I would add a pic. 
This is way too early though right?!


----------



## Cppeace

You can lose and regrow your mucus plug several times and not go into labor. As long as your water doesn't break, your contractions don't get more intense and you have no bleeding then you are prolly fine. To do a spoiler- you would put the image link like normal and then click the spoiler button and put the spoiler text before and after the image text .


----------



## gigglebox

Pl how much of it? Does it looks like bloody snot? We def need a pic.


----------



## Michellebelle

I don't have much (any) experience with mucus plugs, so not sure!

Dobs, sorry you're feeling so sick. Your baby wants you to know he/she is growing!

Pacific, that sucks that your tenant tore up the yard, but I'm glad they will fix it!

Kitty, that is a fabulous line! I'm so excited for you!

Sorry for anyone I'm missing!

My opks keep getting darker. The test line is ALMOST as dark as the control though. I hope it waits a few days though! DH and I won't be able to BD until Friday at the earliest and I don't want to miss my chance this cycle! The earliest I have ever Oed since I've been temping is CD13 (and that is super-rare). For an unmedicated cycle, the earliest I've Oed is CD15, so I really hope this cycle isn't an early one.

Oh, I also had some testing done this cycle. My doctor tested my ovarian reserve. Apparently I won't be running out of eggs anytime soon, and all my other numbers (FSH and estrogen) are in the normal range. If we ever decide to do IVF or continue with meds, my chance of growing lots of eggs is high. So that's good to know.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I agree. You can loose the plug and it may not mean anything as it can regrow. Maybe sent your doctor the pic too?

Gigs, I am impressed you got the truck out! I've gotten my truck stuck in the snow before. Had the stock trailer attached and was trying to turn it around. Except the powder snow with an ice layer on top have me absolutely no traction at -20c. Add to that the fact that I am terrible at backing up with a trailer to begin with I had to call reinforcement. Thankfully i worked at a heavy duty shop with lots of experienced truck drivers, mechanics and laborers that know how to back up a trailer... Next day I loaded up most of our animals into said trailer and then moved them 1600 km to our new home.


----------



## shaescott

Green, I use desktop version only on my phone. If you click go advanced you can find the icon of censoring a face and put the image code in the spoiler code.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay sorry if this doesn't work. I think I did it. 
If Google is right about the size of a mucus plug (roughly 4-5cm) I would say I lost 75%- 100% of it. I know it can re-grow but I thought that happened earlier in pregnancy. Maybe not though. 




Spoiler


----------



## Cppeace

It can happen anytime in pregnancy. That looks like mostly CM, possible partial mucus plug but no orange, brown or red tinge, don't look too much like jello either so I'd say not much mucus plug.


----------



## mrs.green2015

It's not just discharge. It's snotty and pretty big.


----------



## gigglebox

Green I'd play it safe and call the ob. That looks like a lot to me...

Pl, he had the truck at work and i got his stick shift honda out. I recall your epic, near death journey to your new home! You brave badass, you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so jealous of you ladies and your driving skills. I just learned to parallel park two weeks ago hahahha DH basically made me learn because of how are parking is set up at this house. If I don't the I park in gravel and mud, if I do then I park right next to the front door on cement.


----------



## wookie130

Greenie...yeah, it looks like a good lot of mucus plug to me. In a singleton pregnancy, I'd say it's far too early...and while it's early for your boys too, it would not surprise me if this is a sign they'll come very soon. Definitely call your doc ASAP, and ask, particularly since baby A is presenting breech. They may want to put you on a monitor for a while, and perhaps check for dilation, or other early signs...if things do begin picking up, they'll probably arrange to take them both. :hugs: Don't fret. They're going to be in great hands. :hugs:

I do hope they choose to bake another few weeks, but it wouldn't be too surprising if they're trying to bust onto the scene early. Bah! Such are twins. Such are boys! Lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wook- lol if you knew my husband at all you would completely agree with him when he says "they're my kids of course they are already a pain in the butt"

I'm planning on calling (I'm just procrastinating because DH isn't home and I don't want to worry him) but as of late Sunday night my cervix was still closed so that's a good sign right?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I hear you on the parallel parking. I usually just park where there is lots of room or if we know parking might be tight for a large truck, we take the car. :haha: hubby is an awesome driver, maybe I should ask him for a lesson too seeing that we now live in the "city". 
Looks and sounds like plug tbh.... I'd give the doctor a call.

As for us, the tenants visitor had a friend come along to help get their ford ranger out. They just had the truck slide further back and damage more lawn... Then they used said friends station wagon and rusty chain to try and pull it up. Another fail... If I hadn't been so upset about the second round of making ruts I would have started up my truck and helped them. Oh and I have a little one in the house... Am I wrong? They have a tow truck booked now


----------



## gigglebox

Green i thin, if i remember correctly, the order of events for me was...i was checked 5-7 days before my water broke and i was 1cm, then i lost my plug, then my water broke, and when i was checked at the hospital i was only 1cm dilated still...so no change and yet i lost my plug. So my guess is you'll probably have to go in if you have more contractions again or your water goes, but i think walking around without a plug isn't the big deal that, say, water breaking is. Still call though...maybe be a sign that labor is soon, but not immediate. 

And if it makes you feel any better, my mom is 64 and still can't parallel park. She tried it the other day with some difficulty; she made it after several attempts, but was almost on the curb :haha: it's kind of a joke in our family. I aftually took a pic (from a distance so you couldn't tell it was crooked) and sent to to my dad lol


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah losing mucus plug isn't that big a deal unless accompanying other things. Your babes could have helped dislodge the plug with all the moving you said they were doing. 
Your water breaking is totally a whole other thing. After your water breaks you greatly up the chance of infection and issues if birth doesn't occur within x amount of hours. I know several moms who lost their mucus plugs multiple times throughout pregnancy including in the 3 rd trimester and went on to normal delivery dates.


----------



## wookie130

Green- Your cervix being closed is a good thing, for sure, and it is pretty likely the same as it was on Sunday. I'd still call. You CAN walk around for weeks without a plug, sure, but I would be cognizant of other indicators. I would maybe be a bit more vigilant if there was any blood or pink mixed in there. No harm in getting checked out, however. &#128515;


----------



## kittykat7210

I honestly can't offer anything in terms of advice, but I hope the the boys stay put for a little while yet, I'm sorry they are wriggling so much it hurts you, but like others have said movement is good! I have no idea if it's mucus plug but I hope it's nothing major!


----------



## DobbyForever

I crash my car every time I try to pp so no go. I either park somewhere rose or ask a passenger to to it. I even ask a stranger once lol

Green my motto is when in doubt call a gyn.


----------



## pacificlove

I had my waters break first, apparently I belong to those 10% of women... My mw gave me 48 hours to deliver, but doctors here will induce pretty much right away if your waters broke first. My mw figures my waters broke first due to weak membranes brought on by the start of an infection. Once we got to the hospital I started to have a temperature and the infection was later confirmed via cultures..


As for tenants update. Hubby volunteered to use my truck to pull them out on Saturday. We just don't want to risk more stupid people ruining our driveway or lawn.


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw ty you all for the sweet words. Grand scheme of things I could be MUCH worse. I'm just tired. I need that two week break. 7 more school days. Deep breaths lol

Gigs I LOLed so hard. I forgot why but you said something and I laughed hard haha

PL still haven't gotten back to what happened but sounds unpleasant :(. Does seem like you're trending towards a solution though


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm Dobs I don't remember saying anything funny but I'm glad I made you laugh ^_^ and omg you had a stranger park for you? How did that conversation go?

PL, your hubby's nice. Mine would be like, "they got themselves into this...let those dumbasses call a tow truck." Also that's very interesting...I wonder if infections are a common cause of water going first and not the other way around :-k I'm pretty sure I was on antibiotics in the hospital but I can't remember if it was because I had an infection or it was "just in case".


----------



## DobbyForever

You pondered if poopouri would work for ms vomit hahah

The parking convo went something like 
Stranger: what the f* is wrong with you? Your car had a built in back up camera and you seriously can't park?!
Me: stop yelling at me!
Stranger: OMG and now you just hit that car!
Me: omfg stfu I can't concentrate with you yelling at me
Stranger: park somewhere else
Me: there's nowhere else to park! (Lived in la at the time)
Stranger: I could do a better job than you
Me: the. You f*ing park my car
And she did effortlessly lolol I'm paraphrasing but essentially that's how it went


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg Dobs that is absolutely hilarious. I have literally avoided large cities mg entire driving life because of this exact situation. I was one of those stupid people that spend a small fortune on parking garages or valet if I went into any city. 

Glad ms isn't too too bad. Nothing helped me so I'll spare you any advice haha


----------



## pacificlove

Omg dobs that is hilarious, I hope you had a good laugh about it later too!

As for smelly vomit: there is a spray out on the market that one puts into the toilet before pooping and it's supposed to eliminate the smell at the source. (I know this because I worked with some very self-contois girls... C'mon, everyone poops!) I wonder if it works for vomit too?

Gigs, my thoughts were exactly like your hubby would think. I do agree with mine too though, there is enough damage already that he wants to avoid more idiots coming to "help" and instead making more damage to the property. "Every snowflake creates another idiot on the road" is what I read on Facebook today... And it totally applies to our area. People here just don't realize that driving in snow IS different. 2 wheel drive and bald summer tires just don't cut it.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I laugh about it now. It wasn't funny in the moment. Especially since the reason I was parking was for a I know better booty call with my liar ex and he wanted to park in my spot in the garage, but then he cancelled r_r

Smelly stuff would be for in class though and if I don't flush it I worry about the smell/thought lingering. Then the public employee restroom is two stall and in the center of the office so people would hear me vomiting, and if they do it's immediately grounds for being sent home and being considered irresponsible for showing up knowing you were ill and the scramble for a sub

PL sorry rain makes everyone suck here so I can't imagine how bad snow makes things. And i never want to find out


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, would you consider pregnancy-safe anti-nausea meds? They work pretty well.


----------



## kittykat7210

That spray stuff is called Poo-pourri XD im actually alright at driving and parking, it's a bit harder in my new car because it's a bit bigger and harder to see out of but I still find it a doddle XD I can't drive in ice or snow though!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Those of you in snow areas, is it not mandatory to have snow tires and chains? In Finland, by law you have to have changed to winter tires by a certain date, then back again in spring.

I can't reverse park to save my life and have also had a stranger park my car because I just couldn't do it - his fault, there was two spaces, and I drove across two lanes to claim one (Sunday parking in Glasgow, it's free so there are NO spaces ever), driving into the front one because I didn't spot them in time, intending to use the space behind to reverse and correct my position. He drove in behind me and blocked me in. I see-sawed for a bit and he hung around, obviously concerned about me bumping his car, then just offered to do it for me :haha:

Our new car is monstrous, I doubt I'll even be able to drive into a normal sized parking space with it, never mind reverse.

Sorry you're feeling sick Dobs. Second Jez, maybe get some anti-sickness drugs if it keeps like this? There's a few pregnancy-safe ones, you can get them over the counter.

PL, that's interesting about the infection - I wonder if that's why mine went with Joe? I had it confirmed within a couple of hours of being in hospital and that's why they refused me an epidural :( water with Nathaniel, they tried to break it at about 8cm but the membrane was so thick she struggled and I only let her have one go because it hurt too much to lie down, it eventually went just before his head came out. And Ella's water never broke at all, she was born in the caul, membranes and water still fully intact! The midwife had to take her out, made a right mess of the bed :haha: So for the water to break prior to established labour was very unusual for me.


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, that is sooo cool about Ella still being inside the sack. That must have been a rare sight for the midwife.
Everyone here figures that what got me a csection this time is all such an uncommon thing that it makes me an excellent candidate for a vbac for the next delivery. The mw figures that my membranes had weakened due to the start of the infection, Logan wasn't in the perfect spot yet and back labor set in over the first 3 hours.
Looking back over my experience, I am so glad I listened to my gut instinct on no home birth.
Chances are I'll have an entirely different experience with the next one.

Poopory!!! That's the one!! Dobs, look it up :)


----------



## gigglebox

I'm glad we're all on the same page with this poopourie thing. Omg my ipad auto corrected that...why is poopourie in its database?! I think. We need to bring this excellent marketing point up to the big wigs at the poopourie biz. Advertising to ladies with morning sickness...brilliant!

M&S, there are no mandatory rules for tires here. Most non-car savvy people like myself just have all season tires. Hubs has all seasons now but before we had a kid he had a modified car he was working on and that one always got tires switched out. Chains here are uncomon because snow doesn't stick around long enough to make them worth it, and in fact do more damage to the road. Most of our roads are plowed well enough to drive without chains within a day or two, unless you're really out in the sticks.


----------



## TexasRider

We don't get snow often- usually if we get winter precip it is sleet or freezing rain. That stuff is awful to drive in but snow isn't too bad as long as you go slow. Most people here have no clue and so accidents abound when there is ice on the road so I stay home. When I was dating DH there was one winter we got tons of precip. One time I drove to town with 6 inches of snow on the road so I could stay with him instead of being at my parents. It took me and hour and a half to get to his house when usually it took 15 minutes... slow and steady wins the race when it comes to snow and ice haha

Afm on TTC front last night I again had the same type feeling of general stomach unease and feeling like I was gonna be ill. I was at Walmart and hot and thirsty and hungry. Got better when I ate some crackers and drank something. So interesting development for sure but idk if it really means anything or not. AF is due Saturday as far as I can tell. Unless I am really 14dpo today instead of 12. FF gives 2 different dates based on different setting by I believe I am 12dpo. 

Chart looks awesome as always. One of these days it's gonna give me a bfp I know it...


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, fingers crossed. Are you testing only if af is officially late?

Ms, here on the islands we only have one small stretch of road where winter tires are mandatory or carry chains. 
The interior of the province gets lots of snow and it's mandatory there. Every winter has nasty accidents and deaths so people do follow through there and they have the knowledge of how to drive during snow. Sometimes this highway gets shut down due to snow.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I'm not testing until AF doesn't show. I'm a spoil sport... lol


----------



## pacificlove

I did the same Tex, no worries. ;)


----------



## Cppeace

lol I generally start testing round 10dpo but my lp is usually only 10-11 days so it's not like I'm testing super early for me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex omg idk how you hold out those temps are so fab

And ty ladies morning sickness is gone and the headache is mostly gone. Just feel overall poopy


----------



## Jezika

Quick update: So I'm 2cm dilated! Hopefully it will help speed up induction tomorrow but you never know. Calling the hospital tomorrow at 7:30am to ask when to go in. Then they'll either do the gel and send me home for 12 hours or start the oxytocin and keep me in - all depends on how my cervix is looking when I go in.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, weren't you just one on Monday? Did your mw do another sweep today?
Thinking of you, all the best for an easy delivery!

Mrs G, any updates from you?

Afm, we had a mw appointment this morning, Logan is 1 month old! He weighed in at 11lbs 6 oz... He is up 3 lbs 1 oz since birth....


----------



## Cppeace

good luck Jez


----------



## Cppeace

glad your feeling mostly better Dobby :)


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- I hold out cause Ive had freaking awesome charts every cycle since January and they still end in AF. So I figure if I wait till she's late I won't be disappointed by a negative test.

Glad you are feeling better though. 

Jez- good luck! Matilda will be here soon!!


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoo, Jez! That's good news! Hopefully everything will go smoothly with your induction. Have a happy and safe delivery, and enjoy those precious first moments with your daughter. It will be the most happy moment of your entire life when you meet her for the first time, I have no doubt. <3

Green- Yes, I'm waiting to hear about the plug situation. I'm sure all is well...it's just nice to kind of know what's going on, so you don't sit there wondering all day and night about it. I'm also sure your doc probably wants to make a note of it somewhere. :)

Dobby- Sorry you're feeling like ca-ca. My morning sickness with both kids was God-forsaken. I didn't take the nausea medication, nor did I get diagnosed with that hyperemesis stuff (if that's even how it's spelled)...but everything made me sick. Toothbrushing was the worst. Gagging constantly. I'd be up in front of my students, singing the "Good Morning Song", and I'd have to run to my garbage can to be sick. Mind you, my kids have significant disabilities, and honestly, I'd say none of them seemed to notice that that was even happening, nor did they seem too bothered by it, but yeah. Ugh. First tri is hard. People don't realize HOW hard, until you're really in the throes of it. Second tri was pretty good. And third tri is BRUTAL...yeesh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez that's exciting progress! Really hoping you have a smooth delivery as well! Matilda is almost here!

Agreed Greenie where you at you can't worry about mucus plug and then disappear :p

Tex yeah I understand. I really hope your chart isn't being a tease this time and you get a beautiful bfp

It's not so much the morning sickness. It was honestly just that 24 hours because I had a hard time feeding myself from the migraines/no food in the house. Now that I'm actually eating multiple meals a day, the nausea is totally gone. Food aversion is in though. I HATE peanut butter =/ so now I need a new game plan for lunch every day. It's just the migraine and honestly if it didn't get better I was going to ask for something to take because tylenol, rest, cold clothes, dark rooms... nothing was cutting it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- woo hoo!!! Weren't you close don't on Monday? I hope your induction tomorrow is fast and as painless as possible. Can't wait to see pics of Matilda! 

Dobs- glad you're feeling better! Pregnancy is rough. The littlest things can make us miserable for such a long time. 


Sorry I didn't mean to leave y'all hangin! I've had a killer migraine all day that I haven't much more than sleep. I am however making a trip to a store do I did accomplish something. As for any plug update. Lost a small amount more today. Also Braxton hicks are more painful than before but not regular at all so I know they don't mean much except my body preparing. I did however finish the hospital bag! 


Also, different subject I thought y'all might get a kick out of. Friday I'm doing a bouidour photo shoot for DH so of course I wanted to do some landscaping downstairs... ya it didn't work out well AT ALL I can't see a darn thing. And it's hard to even feel my way around with this big ol belly in the way. I was trying to use a mirror and it does not look the same as I remember it! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Green I love you for trying to scale down there

Yay for the hospital bag! Sorry if I'm late on the train but does that mean you decided on coming home outfits?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh ya we did! This is what we decided. Both will wear thee same ones but different colored booties. My grandma actually made blue and green booties. We're not sure when or why she didn't make pink ones because she died 15 years ago... my aunt just found them 2 months ago. I took it as a sign.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2777.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gigglebox

Omg that's such a cute outfit! Where was I on this coming home outfit thing? I don't even remember what I took Des home in. I just remember the fear.... :haha: and how cute that you have matching booties <3 who did your grandma originally make them for?

Yay dobby! Glad you're feeling better. Food is both the biggest problem and key to success. Maybe turkey and mustard sandwhich instead of pbj? Do you like mayo?

Ahhhhhh Jez! Not long now! If you don't pop on again, I hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow! Or be like me in labor with Des and keep updating b&b during it :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Greenie I loveeeeeee it! So cute! And so sweet that you have booties to go with it. Definitely a sign and so cool to remember her on that day

I love mayo but also not digging that. Not a big turkey person. But omg hot pastrami is orgasmic. I just hate microwaving things every day and I can't afford to keep door dashing my lunch

lol Jez I second gigs feel free to update us haha I wish we had a feature like fb live but you know I'd be on her LADIES I'M CROWNING AHHHHHHH


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha BNB Live! That would be the best thing ever!

No idea who she made the booties for since no one was even close to having kids at that point. My cousins have never wanted kids, except one and she wasn't close to my grandma so it's a huge mystery. Which is why we're all like "why no pink??!!" 
So one baby will come home in green and one in blue.


----------



## DobbyForever

So I may not be getting my blood test. The gyn who usually agrees to do it doesn't do it anymore. And the reps from the companies aren't helping me find a doctor.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Greenie that is so sweet. I'm so glad they were found and your twinnies get to use them :)


----------



## pacificlove

Green, that outfit is so cute! And what a sweet sign your grandma left for you and the boys! 

Dobs, what about nutella sandwich?

Afm, remember our driveway story? Well, I currently have 2 cars stuck in it (the one that ripped up the front lawn from the tenants visitor and then the tenant further up).. today it had quite a bit of ice on it, yet I had absolutely no problem getting out with my winter tire equipped truck... Beats me what their problems where? Tires or lack of skill?


----------



## DobbyForever

I threw out my jar of Nutella last week because looking at it made me sick hahahahaha curse you hormones!

Pl so sorry about the driveway. Methinks combination of tires, lack of skill, and lack of brains. :(. Hugs oooo and yay for 1 month check up! Time is flying by!


----------



## pacificlove

Dang dobs, you could have sent that jar of nutella to me :haha: chocolate was one of my rescues. 
.. and I totally forgot about their lack of brains and common sense. Ugh hippies!

Mrs G, shaving down there: I asked hubby to do it for me. Took him 2 attempts to learn that you need to cover the hair in cream in order for it to work, not sparingly like butter to toast...Doing it on your own: Shaving creams all the way! Just kind of Pat it around the areas in front of the mirror. I didn't do too bad


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao it was also on the older side ;). But idk if Nutella goes bad. I brought my brother a jar from the United Nations mini store and he ate the whole thing in one day! I know this is gross but I looooved eatting Nutella on French bread with gruyere cheese that summer 

You girl are so good. I just let it grooooow like a hippie and when I get called out I just cry and yell about hormones until they stfu haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- how frustrating!! You would think they would learn the 1st time!! I agree that it's probably a combination of all. I would have hubs have a talk with them. 

Dobs- what blood test? You can't get it through kaiser?


----------



## DobbyForever

I wanted to do a non invasive prenatal blood test. Kaiser 100% will not order it no matter what unless you are over 35 or have serious genetic history. So I have to find a private gyn to do it, and it can cost $700-800. But the one who I booked with before does a cash discount and if you pay cash it is just over $300. Aside from some serious gender disappointment, if something is genetically wrong I wouldn't continue the pregnancy and if I can know that at 11 weeks then I want to know and not wait.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- makes sense! I wonder why Kaiser won't do it no matter what. I understand not covering it but to simply not offer it? Seems odd.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I have no idea. It's so bizarre and annoying. And I'm scared now reading horror stories of women who walked out and were billed over $1k for it. When I had mono the thing I used to find a doctor said my out of pocket was $30 and I got billed like $600-700 so I'm so unamused. Fyjtcgyctyjcty


----------



## mrs.green2015

I had that same problem with my old insurance! Every time I went to the doc I got billed $170 even though I was told it was only my co-pay of $30. It was when I kept getting UTIs too. It was actually cheaper to go to urgent care vs my actual doctor. No co-pay at urgent care and only billed $120. Plus UTIs are not something that goes away on their own!


----------



## kittykat7210

I am struggling a bit with my diet, and was hoping for some advice. The last couple of times I have been pregnant I have lived on rubbish and am determined to have a perfect and healthy pregnancy. What kind of meals are recommended? What kind of snacks should I be eating?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty everyone is different, so you should definitely ask your doctor. You do need more calories while pregnant, but you're not really eating for two, babies don't need as much as a grown adult. I believe (correct me if I'm wrong guys) that you're supposed to eat 500 more calories than usual per day. In the beginning, you don't need to, baby is a poppy seed haha. But as baby gets bigger, definitely increase calories a little bit. It's important not to cut out carbs, never cut out carbs! People act like carbs are the enemy all the time, but they're so important. Carbs should make up 60% of your diet. (I took a nutrition class back in high school). Because baby is growing, you NEED protein. Baby needs protein to grow his/her body structures properly. Fat is less important here, but you still should be eating some fats, your body needs them. I highly recommend that you do NOT live off of salads. The lettuce in most salads is basically like eating water. Fruits are carbs, and they are full of healthy sugars. Candy is bad sugar, fruit is good sugar. Eat all the fruit you want, snack on fruit. Veggies don't have as much sugar but they're still good for you in other ways. Meats are awesome to get the protein, but make sure they're properly cooked just to be safe. Unless it's sushi, in which case, just go somewhere reputable. Grains are great for getting your carbs in. Pasta is great carbs, it's what people put on pasta that can make it unhealthy. Tomato based sauces are much better than cheese based sauces. Add vegetables to everything you can, sneak it in. Cook some spinach real quick in a pan to make it really small and add it to your tomato sauce, you can't even taste it. If you have the time and money, you can really commit to eating really well. If you don't have one or both, just do your best. Oh, and don't starve yourself of treats. Occasional treats are just fine, indulge yourself once in a while.


----------



## Twag

Jez - good luck today thinking of you :dust:

Greenie - how cute about the booties :cloud9:

Dobs - glad you are feeling better :thumbup:

Kittie - The whole eating for 2 is a myth you do not need to eat for two just eat as you have always done (minus the no go foods) adding more protein is good but honestly from someone who suffered from severe morning sickness from 4 weeks until birth (HG cannot spell it :nope:) just eat what you can eat - both of my babies were 8lbs and healthy never had any issues - babies will take EVERYTHING they need from you and leave you with nothing - so eat what your body allows, drink plenty of water (this is important) and if you can eat healthy then go for it but do not diet and if you want treats have them :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty everyone is different, so you should definitely ask your doctor. You do need more calories while pregnant, but you're not really eating for two, babies don't need as much as a grown adult. I believe (correct me if I'm wrong guys) that you're supposed to eat 500 more calories than usual per day. In the beginning, you don't need to, baby is a poppy seed haha. But as baby gets bigger, definitely increase calories a little bit. It's important not to cut out carbs, never cut out carbs! People act like carbs are the enemy all the time, but they're so important. Carbs should make up 60% of your diet. (I took a nutrition class back in high school). Because baby is growing, you NEED protein. Baby needs protein to grow his/her body structures properly. Fat is less important here, but you still should be eating some fats, your body needs them. I highly recommend that you do NOT live off of salads. The lettuce in most salads is basically like eating water. Fruits are carbs, and they are full of healthy sugars. Candy is bad sugar, fruit is good sugar. Eat all the fruit you want, snack on fruit. Veggies don't have as much sugar but they're still good for you in other ways. Meats are awesome to get the protein, but make sure they're properly cooked just to be safe. Unless it's sushi, in which case, just go somewhere reputable. Grains are great for getting your carbs in. Pasta is great carbs, it's what people put on pasta that can make it unhealthy. Tomato based sauces are much better than cheese based sauces. Add vegetables to everything you can, sneak it in. Cook some spinach real quick in a pan to make it really small and add it to your tomato sauce, you can't even taste it. If you have the time and money, you can really commit to eating really well. If you don't have one or both, just do your best. Oh, and don't starve yourself of treats. Occasional treats are just fine, indulge yourself once in a while.

Thank you!!! That's such a comprehensive answer, I wasn't expecting that but it's great!! I know you shouldn't eat for 2, I don't think I could eat that much if I tried really XD hence I'm trying to find nutritionally dense foods that aren't too much fuss really, I think lentils are good so I might just make a load of lentil soup! XD


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- shae had an awesome answer! For first trimester you add 0 calories 2nd it's approx 300 and 3rd approx 500. That being said I'm growing two babies and was never told by my doc to up calories. It could be because I'm overweight to begin with or because my weight gain has been good (not too much or too little). I would just eat normally but exchange foods here and there. Add more veggies to your plate and make sure your carbs are "smart carbs". That being said, pregnancy eating has been hard for me. Nothing ever sounds good so if the only thing I can stomach for the day in Mac n cheese I do it. I just make sure to eat veggies too and not eat too much. The snacking is the hardest part once you hit the 2nd tri. I kept skinny pop, apples, and other snacks everywhere, even in my car. 
Oh and don't even bother with the scale. Very single week will be different. I had weeks I gained 7 pounds and weeks I lost 5! So don't even look. Overall I'm not even 30 pounds up and I was told 45-50 is normal with twins.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Disagree with Shae - there is no such thing as a healthy sugar and 60% carbs is way too much (40% protein, 30% fat, 30% carbs, mostly from veg, is more like it - the advice to eat low-fat and high carb is why we have an obesity crisis) - but that's by the by during pregnancy tbh. 

Eat what you can, and keep hydrated. Vegetables are great if you can stomach them, lentil soup is an ideal food. Pulses are energy dense and have protein. Nuts and seeds are good too. Dairy products for calcium - baby will take what they need but they'll take it from your bones and teeth if need be :haha:

You don't need any extra calories til third tri, or so they claim - but your body will tell you. If you're hungry, eat. If you're not, don't force yourself to. Don't worry too much about it. If you're hungry but can't eat, like Gigs (?) said, try a more substantial drink - milk, flavoured if you want, milk/protein shake, smoothie.. my DH made me a lot of veggie juices when he noticed me flagging - I didn't particularly want them (apple, spinach, celery, ginger, cucumber, carrots and whatever other veg was lying around - mmmmm..) but they definitely helped for an energy/vitamin boost...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh I agre with MS! Protein and veggies smoothies for the win! If you have a Whole Foods near you they have a great juice bar with smoothies and juices. After a few days of eaten by crap I would go there or go there if I felt like I needed something and didn't want to make bad choices. Kind of pricey but worth it if you're out and about.


----------



## shaescott

MS that's definitely not true, sorry. Fruits are great for you, and according to nutrition classes I took, 60% carbs is the proper amount. You just have to eat smart carbs. Cutting out sugar is a bad thing.

Edit: Lentil Soup is good and so is adding veggies. I agree with that. Smoothies are good too. 

The low carb ratio is for weight loss, and that is not something for pregnancy.


----------



## M&S+Bump

shaescott said:


> MS that's definitely not true, sorry. Fruits are great for you, and according to nutrition classes I took, 60% carbs is the proper amount. You just have to eat smart carbs. Cutting out sugar is a bad thing.

Fruit is good for you, because of the vitamins it contains, not because of the sugar. Fructose is better than processed sugars in that it's easier for your body to process and therefore slightly less likely to contribute to you producing excess fat stores, but it's still sugar.

Of the 'five a day' (it should be more like 10-15 - in Japan the recommended is 17 portions a day) of fruit and veg, max 2 should be fruit, the rest vegetables.

There is no 'proper' amount of carbs - it depends on your body structure and activity levels, but 60% is WAY too much for anyone except maybe endurance athletes. 40/30/30 macros is a good rule of thumb for average body with average activity to stay lean and healthy and get the nutrients they need. 

A high school nutrition class in the fattest nation in the world vs growing up in the country that started off as 'heart disease capital of Europe', took a tough stance on it and totally overhauled food education, to drop from the top of that particular league table to the bottom in 20 years (look up the North Karelia project) followed by a 15-year interest and research into healthy eating, body building, weight loss, fat loss, juicing, clean eating, nutrition, you name it, I could bore you to tears about it - sorry, I'm gonna go with what I know on this subject and tell you that your class was repeating current government advice which is to put it quite frankly, absolute BS.

Carbs are pure energy, almost nothing else. You could live without any at all, and stay perfectly healthy, provided you were careful to get the micronutrients (vitamins, minerals etc) you needed. Nobody NEEDS sugar. The only thing more useless out of the things that give you energy is alcohol. Fat and protein contain various vitamins that aren't found in anything else. Sugar is empty calories.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Anyway, off my soap box :haha:

As I said, it's something to be worried about after pregnancy (principles apply during pregnancy but try standing between a pregnant woman and a carb and see how you fare :haha: ) 

For now, eat what you can, even if you live the entire first tri on pizza or toast. The baby will take everything it needs from you. They're clever like that :haha:


----------



## shaescott

"The Food and Nutrition Board, which is a subgroup of the Institute of Medicine, provides recommendations for how much of each macronutrient you should consume in your diet. [...] Most of the calories in your diet should come from carbohydrates. The AMDR for carbohydrates is 45 to 65 percent of your daily calorie intake."

https://www.livestrong.com/article/388545-macronutrient-ratios-in-a-diet/

30% carbs is NOT enough. Not everyone needs 60%, but 45% is the MINIMUM.

Edit: carbs are not useless. They are important for digestive health and the absorption of fat and protein.


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ Government advice. BS, like I said.

Government advice to eat low fat, high carb directly correlates with obesity rates rising. Co-incidence? No.

I'm not advocating cutting carbs out (at least not for a pregnant woman!), just saying they are not necessary to anywhere near the level most people think. Pasta is not good for you. Cereal and bread are not good for you. As part of a balanced diet, they can be eaten, but less processed things like brown rice are better. And added and/or processed sugar is totally unnecessary to anyone's diet. Fruit should be in moderation, due to the high sugar content. The majority of what you eat, in an ideal world, should be vegetables.


----------



## shaescott

Okay well I'm not going to argue with you. Everyone can decide what they want based on the info provided.


----------



## M&S+Bump

shaescott said:


> "
> 
> Edit: carbs are not useless. They are important for digestive health and the absorption of fat and protein.

Incorrect. Fat is required for absorption of other nutrients. What you need for healthy digestion is dietary fibre - most easily found in carb-rich foods - not carbs themselves.

I'm happy to argue about this all day :D


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my I didn't mean to cause debate :( I'll eat lots of vegetables and be done with it XD I normally have a slice of wholemeal for breakfast anyway, and carbs are in almost everything! I struggle to get less than 40% carbs from the food readily available to me (in my tiny villiage), I can stomach chicken this time round, I couldn't before, but eggs are giving me trouble unfortunately! Which are a good source of protein, but yeh I'm just thinking what kind of meals and foods you should eat, unfortunately I have a nut allergy, and everywhere I look nuts are the things that everyone is recommending! But I can't eat them! 

Thank you everyone for the replies and the advice, I'll just buy a load of vegetables, meats and fruit, I do feel better than the first time, the first time I literally could only eat McDonalds without throwing up!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry. Is a topic very close to my heart, even if I don't always practise what I preach :D

If the only thing that stays down is a Mickey D's then eat that and don't worry for a second :D better you eat something and keep it in than eat beautiful organic vegetables sauteed in the purest coconut oil with a shot of wheatgrass - and puke it up 20 minutes later :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

Kitty, if you think you may have PCOS like I do, try to eat more veggies, proteins, and fats. Sugars and simple carbs can spike your blood sugar which can throw off your hormones a bit. I'm on metformin now to help prevent these spikes when I do get pregnant again. 

If you don't have PCOS though, disregard! :)

I think the advice about eating what you can and what sounds good is important. There may be days when broccoli sounds good, and days when mac & cheese is the only thing that sounds appetizing!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want to sleep!!! It's 5am and I've been awake for 3 hours. Before that I only slept a couple. Pregnancy insomnia sucks!


----------



## kittykat7210

Michellebelle said:


> Kitty, if you think you may have PCOS like I do, try to eat more veggies, proteins, and fats. Sugars and simple carbs can spike your blood sugar which can throw off your hormones a bit. I'm on metformin now to help prevent these spikes when I do get pregnant again.
> 
> If you don't have PCOS though, disregard! :)
> 
> I think the advice about eating what you can and what sounds good is important. There may be days when broccoli sounds good, and days when mac & cheese is the only thing that sounds appetizing!

Interesting point, when I was losing weight, the days that I ate less carbohydrates I ate much much less overall good than the days I ate high carbohydrates, and it wasn't until I looked back on my macros (I have this app) that I realised the link!


Oh no! I hate insomnia, I struggle to sleep at the moment! I'm only getting about 4-5 hours some nights, then other nights I'm sleeping 14 hours XD


----------



## Twag

In the 1st tri with my son all I could stomach was plain white rice and cheese so that is what I ate granted 50% of the time I sicked that back up but there would be times when my body craved chicken for example - just eat what you can it is better to eat something than nothing and the most important thing is to drink plenty of water :thumbup:

I don't know all this stuff that MS & Shae know etc :wacko: I am a coeliac so I cannot eat gluten (wheat, rye, barley & oats) so I used to snack on seeds & dried fruit (when I could stomach it)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Insomnia blows. Hopefully you manage to catch a nap later Mrs G if you don't get back to sleep.

Avoiding blood sugar spikes is good for everyone - mostly because a sugar crash makes you feel like s**t and then you need more, but also the hormonal imbalances and insulin resistance contribute to developing type 2 diabetes. :) I'm forever trying to keep my DH away from biscuits because it runs in his family. He eats so good (he's the juicer and herbal tea drinker in the family) then ruins it by main-lining chocolate, silly thing.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, especially in the first trimester I am an advocate for eating what seems appealing. One week I bought a huge tray of mushrooms from Costco only for ms to kick in a few days later and had to ask hubby to throw them out. Just the thought of them made me sick. Other good things that made me sick: my prenatal vitamins, milk and I could only sip fluids until about 11am or they would come up again until ~20 weeks. Just adjust your intake according to YOUR body not to what some government is advising as pregnancy really messes with us ;) (we are pregnant individuals!). Listen to your body and your health practitioner and use common sense.


----------



## gigglebox

Not going to debate...but I have to side with M&S on this diet issue. My husband is a HUUUUGGGGGEEE advocate for healthy eating and he does a ton of research, of which I follow a bit but I'm not as die hard as him. But, yikes, "cutting out sugar is a bad thing" made me cringe a bit. Sugar is the ultimate drug of the food world. It is so horrible for you! The amount that comes with fruit is acceptable, but even that should be eaten in moderation, especially if you're trying to lose weight...but I cannot fathom anyone recommending more sugar in a diet. 

The government is a joke with nutrition, at one point ketchup was considered an acceptable way to get your veggies in (horrifying when you realize how pricessed the tomatoes are, how much sugar is added to it, and, oh yeah, that tomatoes aren't a veggie). And currently the USDA classifies WATERMELON as a vegetable. The information is so conflicting and changes constantly, and sorry to say Shae, but even what you learned "back in high school" has probably changed by now.

Oh, and don't fear fat! Fat from poor food sources (like low quality meats) is bad but fat from high quality meats (local, organic, humane) is really good for you. And M&S is also on the money that fats help absorb nutrients, and even sugars, better, so if you eat something with fat (like an egg) before something sugary (like a fruit smoothie) you'll be getting the most from your meal, plus fat helps you stay full longer.

Ok...done with that rant...

Kit, just let your stomach be your guide for now. 

PL, had to laugh because I did the same think with those fake crab sticks. I lived off them for 3 days straight, then all the sudden they grossed me out so bad I didn't want to even think about them. We had a pack that just went bad in the fridge. Also, you're even more of a badass now for being snow savvy.

And lastly...

My SIL has poopourri in her bathroom and I totally used it yesterday. And it totally works. :blush:


----------



## TexasRider

Wow interesting conversation- my diet is crap and I know it. After Christmas I'm changing it.

Oh and my temp dropped so I'm not pregnant and I'm super down in the dumps about it.

Especially since my child has started asking where her sister is. Way to stab me in the heart kid. And if she sees a little baby she says oh look there's my sister.... literally makes me cry as I explain to her no baby that's not your sister cause you don't have one... ok now I'm crying... in class... in front of my kiddos ugh I hate this shit


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Texas


----------



## wookie130

DobbyForever said:


> Yeah I have no idea. It's so bizarre and annoying. And I'm scared now reading horror stories of women who walked out and were billed over $1k for it. When I had mono the thing I used to find a doctor said my out of pocket was $30 and I got billed like $600-700 so I'm so unamused. Fyjtcgyctyjcty

Hey, just an FYI- I was over 35 with Oscar, took the MaterniT21, and have Bluecross/Blueshield insurance, which is pretty excellent. I ended up having to pay over 2 grand for it at the time, out of pocket. :wacko:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, I did NOT mean add sugar, I meant don't cut it out completely like with fruit. Fruit is pretty much the only sugar I would recommend. And yeah it's true the government is pretty sucky at that. Idk, maybe I was taught wrong. I'm open to new ideas. For me, high carb works well. Other people, not so much. My mom cut out all non-fruit sugars and some carbs and lost a lot of weight, but when she started eating carbs like pasta and potatoes again she didn't gain weight back, she maintained her weight. Different bodies need different ratios.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I see AF arrived. I'm sure you are a bit relieved.

Texas I'm sorry for temp drop of death today and your DD unintentionally hurting you. I hope that you can give her a lil sister or brother. Maybe when you seek help you'll find its something simple. :hugs:

Kitty eat what you can. Eating junk is better than nothing at all or throwing it up. 2nd trimester you can focus on eating healthier. DH is ready for healthy eating. I'm losing weight and he's gaining. I think my metabolism is in high gear.


Dobby sorry about feeling like poo. I felt good this week until Tuesday night. 

J, where did you go?

Greenie that is amazing that your grandmother made two boy booties. Must have had a message from God ;) also sorry for insomnia.

Pacific glad tenant is going to help on repairing your property.

Gigs, have you ever got motivation for your paintings?

AFM ultrasound appt today. So excited to see lil jedi today. I developed a migraine Tuesday night. Couple that with insomnia that night equals miserable Wednesday. I threw up breakfast, ugh. We had a meeting though and had catered breakfast which I kept down though. Migraine returned though but I managed to finish my day. It was a cloudy day thankfully but I still wore my shades. Sorry to blab about me. Anyways have a good rest of the week.


----------



## DobbyForever

I haven't read everything and I am running late but my health conscious body builder baby daddy has told me everything MS says and once I started listening to him re: diet my waist and thigh gap and energy levels came back.


----------



## gigglebox

AaahnFluek and ultrasound?! I can't wait to see it! Now's the magic age where you get to see the whole bambino on the screen looking like a tiny human <3 eee hope it goes flawlessly! Sorry about feeling horrible though :( being pregnant and ill is sooo tough.

Which reminds me, Dobs, did you ever find a cure for your headaches?

I can definitely tell I'm fighting off Des' illness :roll: I can deal with the cough but I am hugely paranoid about getting a fever.

And Fluek, no, never got motivation which means I'll have to bust my ass soon. I sketched one out but haven't started painting yet. For the other one...I got the canvas out of the closet and that's as far as I went lol

Aww Tex :hugs: I hope whatever it is is a simple fix. That definitely pulls on the heart strings when they ask for siblings...but when you are pregnant, the wait means she's going to be so much more excited! It'll be such a great moment. I know the wait is rough but it will makes things all the more special.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that's interesting. M&S very well may be correct. I would not be healthy with 30% carbs, but it seems many people are. And I agree with the statement "everything in moderation". Also, for diabetics I've heard agave syrup is good for instead of sugar because the sugar is absorbed slowly and doesn't give you as much of a spike.


----------



## gigglebox

Actually Shae.....lol....

Agave was thought to be decent for you, but after more research they're now saying its fructose content is even higher than high fructos corn syrup. Again, the research keeps changing. I think it went from good to bad for you in a year or two.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs WOW that's crazy! I should tell SO's mom, she's diabetic, she told me that... she uses agave syrup instead of sugar...

So clearly research is constantly changing when it comes to nutrition and I know nothing about it anymore haha!

New recommendation: eat what you want in moderation, don't eat candy all day unless you can't eat anything else (better than starving).


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae, sorry to say but you're 18 - anything is likely to work for you :haha: At 18 I lived on Mars Bars and Diet Coke with the occasional side of fries, and weighed 95lb (I'm 5ft 6) :haha: 

Weight loss/maintenance is calories in vs calories out so while going low carb will help (protein/fat more satisfying than carbs, keep you full longer so you naturally eat less and don't feel deprived) they can be eaten as part of your diet without necessarily gaining weight. Health is also not just weight - you can be thin and have unhealthy levels of body fat around your organs, or classed as obese on the scales but very lean and muscular.

Some of the things I've heard about the recommendations over there are terrifying. School dinners, pizza counts as a vegetable because of the tomato sauce? Fries are a serving of vegetable because they're potato? &#128561;&#128561; Awful. 

And watermelon is a vegetable? That's a new one :rofl: I thought the definition of a fruit was if the seeds are on the inside? (hence cucumber and tomato technically being fruits)

Tex :hugs: 

Flueks, scan, how exciting :D

I wonder if there's any Matilda update? :D what time is it over there?


----------



## M&S+Bump

gigglebox said:


> Actually Shae.....lol....
> 
> Agave was thought to be decent for you, but after more research they're now saying its fructose content is even higher than high fructos corn syrup. Again, the research keeps changing. I think it went from good to bad for you in a year or two.

^^ this. Anything that ends in syrup is still sugar and diabetics especially should just straight out avoid.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm actually 20 lol but that still applies for me, yes. Well thank you for this debate because I've actually learned something new, and I enjoy that very much.

Edit: I've actually had blood tests done and all my levels are amazing. I eat much better than Diet Coke and fries (is it still true that diet soda is actually worse for you than regular?) but I definitely am not crazy health conscious.

Edit 2: I also have a very low body fat percentage.


----------



## M&S+Bump

18, 20, all the same :haha: a young person with a young person's metabolism (which I always thought was a bit of a myth til I turned 30 and ballooned!)


----------



## shaescott

Very true. Thanks for teaching me new stuff!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I miss being under 25 cuz yes I lived on pasta and mama noodles and corn dogs and PIZZA ROLLS omfg I want a box of pizza rolls something fierce now

But kit honestly I wanted a perfect healthy pregnancy too and then the shittiness and cravings/aversions kicked in so I don't even stress it anymore. Honestly so long as you aren't doing anything obviously unhealthy your baby is fine.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeah, my perfect meal was a bowl of pasta with pesto, and half a block of cheese grated over it, washed down with a bottle of wine :haha: I've always been heavily interested in the theory but only started putting any of it into practise mid-twenties onwards :haha: 

And after 30, boy. I think I'm the only person ever to have gained weight on a juice diet :rofl: roll on breastfeeding and hopefully dropping some of this padding without killing myself in a gym..


----------



## shaescott

Oh M&S the juice diet reminded me, I have to do a liquid cleanse for my GI doctor, so that's great. I'll have to find a day I don't have work to do it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I'm so sorry hun. Just reading that breaks my heart I'm just hearing your daughter say it is the worst. I really feel like once you go to the doc it'll be a really easy fix. Your daughters sister or brother will be on her/ his way shortly! 

Jez- thinking of you! Hope we get an update soon. 

Shae- 18 or 20 you're still super mature and it's awesome! To be able to debate and then thank someone to learning! That's pretty cool lady. 

Re: research and food- isn't that the truth that research is constantly changing. One minute this is bad the next it's good. It's just ridiculous. As someone else said, all in moderation then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed ^_^ and I fear losing weight after this baby. It was tough but not horrible after des, but I did struggle to maintain it despite feeling awesome. I'll have to dig up some before and after a for y'all. But I've finally hit the 170's again which I haven't been in years...

And I talk the nutrition talk, but I don't walk the walk right now. Definitely had a bagel for breakfast and this mango coconut pudding stuff I make...

We're moving the stationary bike into the living room after Christmas :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh! Watermelon! So the definition of fruit is the reproductive part of the plant, like the meaty bits containing seeds (except those freaky strawberries), and the non productive parts, like leaves/stems are veggies. But USDA claims that due to the way watermelon is harvested, it's a vegetable. I still don't get it.


----------



## shaescott

I hope Jez is having an easy induction if she didn't go into labor on her own...


----------



## gigglebox

Which coast is she on? She's probably in labor right now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Stalking for Jez updates...

And now I'm thinking about fruit and veg.. what is a pumpkin or an aubergine? Because they have the seeds in but grow on vines like watermelons. And I always thought strawberries were a berry which was different again to fruit. Not that I suppose it matters - no matter what it's classed as, a tomato doesn't go in fruit salad or watermelon in a stew...


----------



## Michellebelle

Texas, sorry about the temp drop. I know how you feel. I am always VERY depressed when I know AF is about to arrive. I'm so happy you have an appt at the start of the year though! I'm convinced it will be an easy fix for you and your DH. 

I think Jez is in the Toronto area? Not sure what time zone that is. Eastern?

I love this nutrition talk! While I don't always eat super-healthy, I like educating myself on what I SHOULD be eating. And so true that it seems to always be changing! I figure as long as I eat a lot of veggies and lean protein, that's probably good, right? Until the research comes out next year that says all veggies are terrible for you lol.

I had opks a few days ago that were ALMOST positive, but they've gotten lighter since then. Since my temps are still low, I'm chalking it up to my PCOS. I hope they start to get dark again soon so I don't have a late ovulation.


----------



## Jezika

So they just finished checking me and it looks like I'm now 2-3cm dilated, which the doctor is very happy with, so they will break my waters soon, put me in my own room and then monitor me till I'm in active labour. Then my midwife will come and handle the rest of the birth. So we will definitely be going home with a baby!

Super lucky coz if they were to have to give me cervadil to soften cervix, they'd send me home for 12 hours and there are snowstorms here and we have 5,000 bags.


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay Jez! It's happening!


----------



## HappiestMom

Perfect place for me to post &#128514;&#128514;

Dec7th night DTD pulled out 
Dec 9th-10th ovulated ( OPK 
and physical signs )

1-2dpo CM dried up

2-3dpo CM dry

3-4dpo super gassy

4-5dpo gassy crazy dreams tired slight sore throat when woke up

5-6dpo gassy tired irritable cried over stupid stuff smelling stuff I can't find ( thinking dog pooped in house etc ) watery CM sore throat stuffy nose or runny nose just goes back and forth

I had twins last pregnancy and single before that and was gassy tired boobs sore Smelling stuff emotional but LO was a clomid cycle and twins was well twins lol so extra hcg super early so idk what s normal early preggie symptoms would be for me really 

Weren't trying but I'm kinda hopeful :shrug:

Prolly early POASing sat-sun because got my twins bfp at 8dpo and I'm prone to twins apparently and I just lost 40lbs AND just off BC for this one month so I know that increases twin chances

Fingers crossed lol


----------



## shaescott

Jez!!! Yay!!! Matilda is on the way!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez how exciting!!!!


----------



## shaescott

HappiestMom: do you really mean October? I'm confused.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I always thought pumpkins were vegetables. Without sugar and spices they taste a lot like squash, they aren't sweet at all. But sweetness doesn't define it, so who knows? As for eggplant, I thought it was a vegetable but if cucumber is a fruit then maybe eggplant is too?


----------



## gigglebox

Tex I still think it's gotta be something with hubby. I think once he hears it from a dr he'll probably be very committed to fixing whatever the issue is. Your charts just look too amazing for it to be you iykwim.

Haha M&s, guess it depends on which definition of fruit you go with. But can you imagine someone eating their daily veggie intake all in the form of watermelon? Hahaha

Jez!!!!! Thanks for updating us, and what good news! She's going to be so adorable. I can't wait to see her!


----------



## HappiestMom

shaescott said:


> HappiestMom: do you really mean October? I'm confused.

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; no lol idk where oct came from lol lol I edited my post. But add preggie brain to the symptoms list &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## shaescott

HappiestMom said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> HappiestMom: do you really mean October? I'm confused.
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; no lol idk where oct came from lol lol I edited my post. But add preggie brain to the symptoms list &#128514;&#128514;Click to expand...

Haha okay that makes more sense. Well we love line porn here, so we're the thread to post in when you do test. Until then, feel free to describe your symptoms and join the current conversations!


----------



## gigglebox

Happie, the rules of the pull out game:
1. SO must be good at doing it
2. He cannot re-enter immediately after pulling out
3. He cannot re-enter for round two later if he hasn't peed in between

If any of these rules were violated, it increases your odds. Time will tell!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay, baby time!!!

Happiest, sounds hopeful! I would have got a bfp on 9dpo if I'd tested (10dpo afternoon line was strong) and it's definitely just the one baby in there. Depending on test used, 8-9 dpo is perfectly feasible for a bfp.

Shae, I considered them vegetables too but by the seed definition Gigs gave, they'd be fruit. Bell peppers and chillies too. Methinks whoever came up with the classifications didn't think it through properly :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Totally have not eaten an entire watermelon before and considered it enough for one day... because that would be crazy... :blush:


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, good luck, I am keeping my fingers crossed for am easy delivery.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck Jez! Can't wait for an update


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies, just dropping in to say hello and check on Jez & greenie for baby time =) Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## shaescott

M&S agreed haha! I understand the scientific aspect of it though, the fruit is the part that is used to spread seeds, because it falls or an animal eats it and it distributes the seeds so a new plant can grow. So scientifically speaking, any produce that contains seeds is a fruit, and any that doesn't is a vegetable. That would make squash a fruit I guess? Weird. And lol on the watermelon!


----------



## claireybell

Oh yay Jez!! Hope your labour progresses well hun <3


----------



## Jezika

Just started on the oxytocin. When my waters were broken about 45 mins ago they thought I was up to 3-4cm and suspected it might happen quickly? That sounds too good to be true, so it holding my breath. DH's parents arrived from the UK just a few hours ago. How exciting. And my mum sadly can't come down because of the snowstorm till tomorrow morning. She's supposed to be here for the birth but I knew something would come up (it always does with my mum - it's hilarious how predictable it is!).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9975.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, I forgot to comment on the diet drinks question.

I think the latest research suggests they're bad because the sweetness triggers a similar reaction to sugar, so the body reacts as if sugar has been consumed - insulin is produced, your existing blood sugar crashes and you reach for the nearest foodstuff, negating any benefit of having skipped the sugar in your drink. Or we end up with our old friend, insulin resistance again. And that's before you get started on the question of artificial sweeteners, whose consequences we don't really know yet since they've only been used for a few decades.

Buuuuttt... added sugar is baaad. These days, I rarely drink anything fizzy unless I'm having a take-away or restaurant meal so I figure my blood sugar is stabilised with that, and I don't want the extra from my drink. So I tend to opt for diet versions. Sweeteners - I try to avoid giving the kids anything containing them (no added sugar juice etc) but for the little I eat or drink containing stuff like that, I'll take my chances with them :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eeeeee, if you're up to 3-4 from 2 a few hours ago, before any drugs, then sounds like labour was already happening anyway!

So exciting :D


----------



## gigglebox

Jez how is it possible you're so beautiful in labor??? Feeling any contractions yet? Sorry about your mom :( 

I was a Diet Coke addict (1-2 cans a day) but somehow cut back to just when I eat out, maybe 2-3 times a month? I know I eat too much in other forms though. I'm a hypocrite and hubs harasses me regularly.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, sounds like Matilda will be here before the day is over! Hope you have a chance to update when she's here! :hugs:

I was a regular coca cola addict...I then cut it out cold turkey one day and actually started having so much more energy.


----------



## shaescott

Aw gigs you should tell hubs to F off and go suck it lol, no harassing allowed! Unless of course you're exaggerating and he's actually quite gentle with it, in which case that's fine. 

M&S good to know on the diet soda dilemma. I don't drink much soda anyway. 

Jez!!! This is so exciting!!! Keep us in the loop in between contractions haha!


----------



## Jezika

Contractions every two minutes. Midwife here soon. Breathing through them but f*** me they are painful so I'm definitely asking for epidural. 

Gah another one coming kthxbye


----------



## M&S+Bump

I drank about 6 cans of diet coke a day. It made me feel crap tbh but the addiction was strong... I've replaced it with coffee now, which is at least a slightly more nutritious caffeine source... :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jezika said:


> Contractions every two minutes. Midwife here soon. Breathing through them but f*** me they are painful so I'm definitely asking for epidural.
> 
> Gah another one coming kthxbye

Go Jez! Go Jez! :happydance:


----------



## pacificlove

You rock jez! Go mama :) almost there!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Great job Jez!!! You're a rock star! 

Funny enough I (like many) know what's healthy I just don't follow my own advice haha except on drinks! Growing up my mom hounded in me how bad and a waste of money sodas are. So I very very rarely buy them or drink them. When we go out to eat DH always gets a soda or tea and seeing the 2.50-3 for a soda drives me crazy every time. Haha and I just think of all those empty calories. So drinking is the only thing I'd say I'm awesome at! Except coffee. When I go to get coffee from a coffee shop I'm getting the good stuff. If I wanted regular plain coffee I'd stay home lol sorry random rant


----------



## M&S+Bump

Why would anyone go to the coffee shop for plain coffee? &#128561;


----------



## shaescott

Yay Jez!!! Come on lil Matilda!


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh yay Jez!! Sounds like it's going well!! fx it's as quick and painless as possible!!


----------



## shaescott

Where is J today?


----------



## Flueky88

Go jez go!:happydance:

So lil jedi looked great today. Heart beat was 167. They did a 3d one and lil jedi was covering her/his eyes with it's tiny hands. So cute and funny :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20161215_190522.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## claireybell

Go Jez woop woop! you can do this :)

Aww Flueks beautiful piccy & so clear! Did they give you an accurate due date? High hb.. i say girl ;)


----------



## Jezika

Aww Flueks, so cute! (Sorry guys... selfishly, I didn't read anything else... ultrasound and HPTS always catch my eye... even in labour, apparently!).

I can't remember if I posted about getting the epidural, but holy SH*T. I feel fricking amazing. And I'm now 8cm dilated, woohoo! Epidurals for the win!


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez you are my hero! Lol


----------



## shaescott

Yay for 8 cm! We sound like your personal birth coaches haha, we're all cheering you on! I'm glad the epidural helped you. Make way for baby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I love that you are updating! Woot for 8cm!

Fluek lil jedi is f'adorable


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I can't believe you're 7w4d already! You're almost 8 weeks! That's crazy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously I was just thinking the same thing. Crazy. I'm starting to get anxious because I'm 8 days from my first prenatal. Like first ever. I'm terrified I'll walk in and shit will hit the fan


----------



## shaescott

Awww dobs don't worry, I betcha little Dobby is doing awesome :)


----------



## Breeaa

Jezika said:


> Aww Flueks, so cute! (Sorry guys... selfishly, I didn't read anything else... ultrasound and HPTS always catch my eye... even in labour, apparently!).
> 
> I can't remember if I posted about getting the epidural, but holy SH*T. I feel fricking amazing. And I'm now 8cm dilated, woohoo! Epidurals for the win!

I'm stalking this post! I've been waiting to see some baby news!!! So happy that you're almost there. &#128525; You will be on cloud 9 soon!! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## pacificlove

Epidurals are fantastic! Plus it means hubby gets to deal with the first few meconium diapers while it wears off :haha:
Jez you rock at 8 cm! Keep going :)


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Seriously I was just thinking the same thing. Crazy. I'm starting to get anxious because I'm 8 days from my first prenatal. Like first ever. I'm terrified I'll walk in and shit will hit the fan

Hugs dobs! The first appt is always stressful! Youve seen bean though so try not to worry so much. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky your bean is adorable!

Dobs, breath! You have a strong baby in there :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- you're the best for updating!!! You're so so close. 

Dobs- every appointment is nerve racking. I am there ALL THE TIME and I just stopped getting nervous a few weeks ago. lol your little bean is just growing growing growing. 

Flu- whoo hoo!! So cute! Are you feeling blue or pink?


----------



## shaescott

Whoa look at all the people viewing this thread, 14 people, 9 members!

Edit: and now it's gone down but whatever lol


----------



## shaescott

Hey Jez, another happy note, you're having your baby before green haha! We want green's little boys to stay in there a bit longer anyway, and Matilda is long overdue, so yay for happiness and babies being healthy and idk lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I'm having a lot of pain tonight. It's not bad just annoying. It feels like gas but I can't seem to relieve it.


----------



## shaescott

Aw dobs that sucks, I'm sorry. TBH I get random pain all the time so I wouldn't know if any particular pain was significant.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez you're a rock star! I'm hoping the epi didn't slow anything down and you're holding little Tilly right now <3 and omg yes epi's rock...when they work. Lol

Fluuuuek! Look how perfect! I think that's a female skull theory skull but don't quote me on that! 

Aww Dobs :hugs: your bean is FINE! Remember every day brings you further away from m/c, meaning statistically your odds for that are always going down. Think positive! 

J....? Beuller? Beuller?


----------



## Flueky88

Claire thank you. They didn't estimate weeks but my first US matched my O date so I'm pretty confident about July 6th. Feeling better?

Dobby I'm usually fine until right before appt. I have a good feeling about your bean :)

Jez you are amazing seriously! Can't wait to see Tilly :)

Pacific thank you :)

Greenie I felt girl from beginning. Although before ultrasound when the did doppler. I said there he is when she found the heart beat so who knows. I'm excited either way :)

Thank you gigs, it's funny everyone is having girly vibes too :) also yeah 19 weeks tomorrow :)

Okay gotta make sure I didn't miss anyone


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I think I just ate something god awful because I'm having that go throw up and you'rlp feel better gut feeling but I just used the bathroom to get rid of gas so the idea of sticking my face in the toilet is hard pass sorry for the tmi

Jeeeez I'm going to bed but looking forward to waking to your update :)


----------



## shaescott

Wow Dobs, bed at 7:30 pm, that's pregnancy tiredness for ya!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Dobs your lil bean is a sticker girly :hugs: i know its easier said than done but relax, no doubt your mini dobby is bopping about in there <3 

Oooh 8cm Jez!! Given that was hrs ago im guessing you have baby girl i your arms right now!! Eeee il await more updates! Yes Epi's are blissfull arent they hehe!

Thankyou flueks, me & Nuala doing ok but Riley still has sick bug :sick: poor bunny.. seems to appear ill at night time its weird :(


----------



## claireybell

Morning Fern :wave: i see you lurking hehe


----------



## kittykat7210

Morning guys, God I missed a lot last night! I always have to sleep during the exciting bits XD 

Lovely ultrasound flueks!! So sweet! 

Jez congrats on 8cm but I'll hazard a guess you're possibly done by now!! And holding Matilda! Congrats honey and I hope your labour went well (the epidural seemed to have helped) looking forward to your update!!


----------



## Jezika

Oh man, everything went so fast after the 8cm. The midwives hardly had time to prepare for delivery! I can't remember how long it was till she actually came out after that, but I want to say it was like two hours or LESS maybe? SUPER fast. Everything was perfect (APGAR score 9 / 10 or 10 / 9, I can't remember), though I got some tearing so needed some stitches, plus my placenta took a while to deliver and I almost had to have the OBs come and yank it out of me (apparently that's bad), but I managed to push it out JUST in the nick of time. Apparently it was really old and tired and they were amazed it was doing such a good job for so long. She latched and nursed pretty well, though I will still appreciate some help from the midwives. Oh, she came out with one arm ahead of her (like superman, like one of J's kids I think?). We came home within several hours. Did I tell you how the epidural was amaaaaazing? ;)

Okay it's 4:19am and I'm in bed with her in my arms but still not slept. Ironically, Tilly is really not a crier, but oi r Siamese cat, on the other hand, has been crying and screaming outside our bedroom door for an hour. And he sounds like a newborn baby!

Some photos...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0044.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 21









IMG_9990.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 19









IMG_9978.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wish I could go back in time and tell myself to quit bitchin every time I complained about a pregnancy symptom. It gets so much worse. My entire body hurts. Parts of my body I didn't even know could hurt, hurt. The worse part? I know it's only going to get worse!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg Jez! She's so perfect! Congrats! And congrats on what sounds like a pretty smooth delivery. So glad she's in your arms.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahh congrats Jez she's beautiful!!!! Glad it was quick but sorry about the tearing :( hope it wasn't too bad!


----------



## Aphy

Wow Jez,she is as gorgeous as her mother! Congrats on a relatively smooth and easy birth. So so happy for you! Now all the fun times begin


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Jez!! She is gorgeous and perfect! So glad to hear you're both doing well, with bf and all. :) 

Hiya claire lol yes we were on vacation in the bushveld; I kept trying to read Jez's updates but our cell/data signal was so poor. So I kinda kept bnb open on my phone & kept checking if the pages had loaded. All in secret- dh and I had a deal. No bnb for me, no clash of clans for him this past week, as it was our "babymoon"!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yaaay, baby! She's gorgeous, and sounds like everything went great :happydance:

Bf takes a bit of getting used to, for both of you!

It was Nathaniel that also came out with his hands up. That accounted for my tearing (hey, designer vagina for free lol)

Sorry you're feeling ropey Mrs G. Not much longer.


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats jez!! She looks so perfect!! Hope you get a little chance to catch up on sleep and sorry about the tear, fx crossed it heals quickly.
Let the fun begin :)


----------



## gigglebox

Awe Jez she's beautiful!!! I am a little jealous! Thank you so much for keeping us posted throughout and getting us such lovely photos so soon! Looking forward to seeing more ^_^ and ps you're still stunning after giving birth. Wtf.

This damn b&b page in desktop version is driving me mad! There's and ad you can close that takes up the whole screen. It's mostly transparent so if you click anywhere it sends you to Walmart :growlmad: I am not amused! I despise mobile version! 

Agh 19 weeks today for me...with a planned section putting me about 1-2 weeks early, I may be half way through already today...eep!


----------



## claireybell

Wow Jez You look fab for just giving birth hun! Tilly is sooooo scrummy!! So glad the labour went smoothly for you!! Congratulations Mumma!! :)

Not long now MrsG.. its all worth it & the pain will disapear literally as soon as those babes arrive :hugs: 

Have fun on your Baby Moon Fern hehe!! 

I bet you are half baked already Gigs ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Quick update, jez you look fabulous for just giving birth and Matilda is so beautiful:)


----------



## shaescott

Omg I'm so mad about that Walmart ad, I thought the whole page was just wonky and didn't know it was a clear ad ugh wtf!!! I couldn't post anything!

Jez, Matilda is a doll, congratulations!

It was 2 degrees (F) this morning, that's -16.67 degrees (C) ugh my car didn't wanna go very much at first lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg the ads won't let me do anything

Jez yay for smooth delivery!!


----------



## gigglebox

They drive me mad (the ads). I hate mobile version.

Green, so sorry about the pain :( not long now though. Did you ever ask your ob about the plug loss?


----------



## claireybell

A kind of festive Nuala :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/12BB2F5F-6A7A-48B6-99D1-5FD81D200CA5_zpswgh2xbcx.jpg


----------



## shaescott

HAHAHAHA *CB* omg that's so funny and cute idek


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa i know!! I found a xmas hat icon on a collage app Lol


----------



## shaescott

I can't believe she's 4 months already!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- she's so darn cute!

Gig- I never mentioned it since I have an appointment this morning I'll ask her this morning. I'll be very suprised if I'm not dilated at all.


----------



## shaescott

Green you just gotta make it a few more days right?


----------



## gigglebox

Awe I hope you're not, because I'm sure you'll end up on bed rest :/ 

Omg CB lol! So cute! Did you enhance her eyes? They are so beautiful!


----------



## Twag

Congrats Jez


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- after tomorrow they most likely won't stop labor if I go on my own. Although they would be premature the risks aren't as high... or something like that. Lol 

Gig- I don't think she would put me on bed rest but maybe modified bed rest? 

AFM- so I'm doing my NST testing and my blood pressure is slightly high and I'm having contractions and I'm bored. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Why do they do NST's? I never had one with Des. Are you waiting at the doc's now? Any cervical update?


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, Nuala is so adorable! Love that picture of her, frame worthy! 

Gigs, how are you already half way done? Didn't you just find out yesterday?

Mrs G, I am crossing my fingers they stay in, but on the other hand, you probably can't wait to have your body back!

Afm... I had a real case of weekday disappointment this morning. Started to wake up thinking "great it's Saturday, I can snuggle a sleepy baby and hubby will take care of chores". I opened my eyes and saw no hubby. Immediate panic "hubby is missing or is he doing chores already?" We normally get up together... And then reality set in... $hit it's only Friday :( I am on my own still. Real disappointment, sure ruined my Saturday!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- Just sitting here waiting for the doc.. with no pants on. So it's fun lol so no update on the cervix yet. And I have to do them because it's twins. While I'm doing it I listen to why other people are in there. Most commonly are; multiples, reduced fetal movement, and overdue. Not everyone has to do them.


----------



## shaescott

PL aw I'm sorry :( yesterday I thought it was Friday sooo... that sucked, cuz I get to see SO tonight. 

Green, keep us updated!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Nothing! Still closed!! Doc did say though tomorrow (34 weeks) to up my walking and stuff to get babies ready. Also, neither baby is all the way down so it's anyone's guess who will win the race down into my pelvis. Delivery is completely unknown at this point whether it'll be vag or c-section. I feel like nothing got accomplished.


----------



## pacificlove

So no new news is good news mrs G? And it sounds like your doctor is just about ready to hand out the eviction notice!


----------



## shaescott

Aw green I'm sorry there's no news but I'm happy your little boys can bake a bit longer. 

I'm so pissed right now, the Walmart ad is happening again and I can't figure out how to X out of it so I'm using the mobile site right now and I hate it :(


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, the only way I can make those adds go away is by reloading the page


----------



## shaescott

PL reloading the page doesn't fix it for me :( I'm forced to use mobile.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I LOVE the mobile version! I very rarely have ads!


----------



## Cppeace

I've tried reloading, exiting out and bringing up- on my laptop and tablet, but it only works in mobile... :(


----------



## HappiestMom

Green - I have frat twin boys and remember those days 

It'll be over before u know it and Ull miss that big twin belly... I know I sure do ...mine were born at 37 weeks by induction


----------



## Fern81

I've installed an ad blocker app on my laptop, and have pop-ups disabled on my phone so I almost never have issues with ads. Worth a try.


----------



## gigglebox

It's not a pop up, it's the ads that are on the page. Specifically this weird disney ad that sends you to walmart to buy disney themed items -.-

We're telling my parents the gender (sex?) tomorrow ^_^ i just got a blue stuff bear and will have them open it. I was going to do the balloons in a box thing but i'd have to get them tomorrow morning to make sure they'll still float and i'm too lazy for morning things...plus the bear they can hang on to.


----------



## shaescott

Omg Fern the ad blocker app on my iPhone worked, thank you so much!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh I missed a page! Green, still a shut cervix? Well that's good! Are both babies head down then? 

Fern I didn't realize how far along you are, too! Wow! Time is occired to me today that by the time I have this baby, Nuala and Juliette might be crawling//walking O_O


----------



## TexasRider

I use mobile and love it. I also had someone tell me how to change the amount of posts you see per page and I set it to the max so idk how many "pages" we are really up
To but since I changed settings it's at 576 on my mobile. Makes it a lot easier to follow since I don't miss as many pages- rarely do I miss a whole page. Usually it's like half of one


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, this is page 2300 with the standard settings...

Interesting that the refresh doesn't work for you girls. I get those Disney adds only once in a while


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post

Finally got a doc to do my panorama! $450 out of pocket but oh well c'est la vie! Booked 1/4 which means in less than one month I will know if beanie is healthy and if I'm team blue or pink!


----------



## wookie130

That Wal-mart ad is awful! I actually saw that Baby Matilda was born HOURS ago, but because I was using the desktop version, and I couldn't post a response! I'm glad I'm not the only one beyond frustrated with it.

Jez! Huge congrats! Tilly's perfect, and you did such a fabulous job! It's great you're both home, and it sounds like you'll have nursing figured out in no time. Well done- beautiful little girl.

Texas- Hang in there, honey. :hugs: I wish it was easy. Suckily, for a lot of us, it's not. For some of us, it's even impossible. The worst part of trying to conceive, are all the unknowns. Will it happen? What if it doesn't? If it will...when? If I need help conceiving, how long will it take? Sooo many "what if's"...and it's so difficult, disheartening, and discouraging. I'm praying hard for both you and J. You both deserve another baby...you both have so much love to give. :hugs: I want to tell you that it will happen...but I know you know there are no guarantees. But my hopes are high, and I choose positive thinking. &#9786;&#9786;

Dobs- Hope you're feeling a bit better. First tri is no joke. I felt like 6 different shades of shit, really. It can be rough. I know it's hard not to worry. Just try to take it one day at a time...or hour by hour, if need be. So far so good. We're all rooting for a healthy baby for you in about 7 months' time. &#9786;

Mind if I weigh in on the food/nutrition discussion? I don't know a lot about %'s of this nutrient or that, but I think the best rules for eating came from a foodie documentary I saw on Netflix..."Forks Over Knives"....

1. Eat real food.
2. Not too much.
3. Mostly plants.

So, avoid processed foods. If you do this, you'll be avoiding refined foods, prepackaged meals, convenience foods, etc. Make vegetables the primary focus of most meals, and have a couple of servings of fruits a day. Drink water. Eat humanely raised meats in moderation, whole-fat organic dairy, healthy fats such as avocado and coconut oil. Eat whole grains, such as quinoa, steel-cut oats, brown rice. Focus on foods that feed your overall health, and promote wellness. Stop living to eat, and start eating to LIVE. Don't over-complicate healthy eating. Know what not to eat, focus on giving your body fuel, and great nutrition. &#9786;


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- I consider that a bargain! I was able to relax once I had the results to the MaterniT21 test. I knew I was carrying one healthy boy by the time I was 10 weeks along.

Greenie- I had to have weekly NST's with both babies from 28 weeks on...due to placenta previa, and also advanced maternal age. I enjoyed it. I got to sip root beer, and sit in the cushy leather recliner. It was like the lap of freaking luxury, seriously. Lol!


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- thanks girl it's been a lot harder this go around than I ever imagined and it's really hard for me to stay positive. I wasn't in the best of moods yesterday when my temp dropped. My husband told me to stop being a Debbie downer and I'm trying but it's hard. It's hard not to get bitter about it when you see pregnant folks everywhere and little babies and think it's not fair. I'm a bit better today and by the time my AF is over mid next week I will be looking forward to TTC again. 

I thought about not temping or anything next cycle but idk if I can just stop. I like knowing for sure that I ovulated and know for sure if AF is coming. I thought about and then decided against buying opks since I reliably O around days 13-15 most of the time. But stopping my charting is really hard.... I think it would stress me out more not to do it...


----------



## M&S+Bump

I use mobile site as well, it's so much easier to read on a phone!

I didn't mind monitoring - a few hours of doing nothing but lying on a bed is my idea of heaven :haha: I only really got it once overdue though, mostly.

Gigs - I just realised today that we'll be having these babies at the same time, probably in the same week :haha: since you'll get taken early and I'll go two weeks overdue as usual :D

I worked out 11 days overdue is May the 4th. If it comes then, I'm threatening to name it Anakin :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I hope it goes great telling the parents :)

Dobby woohoo, you will know before me. You can tide me over til it's my turn :rofl: also it's cheaper than I'd thought too so awesome :)

Greenie glad they are staying put for now and will soon no longer be hugh risk :)

Fern not much longer for you either :)

Texas I didn't temp or use opks one cycle and had a 21 or 22 day cycle it drove me mad not knowing if it was anovulatory or not. I think it was just dumbluck though on my part. Sometimes it's nice to step away from ttc a bit.

Ummm, gonna have to see if I missed anyone.


----------



## Flueky88

CB, Nuala looks adorable all festive ;)

Pacific I hate when I mix my days up. Soooo disappointing.

M&S love the anak in ideal if baby is born may 4th :)


----------



## gigglebox

Lol omg, no, please don't name him Anakin! 

Tex :hugs: hopefully answers are coming soon.

Dobs, that is so awesome that you'll find everything out soon. I might opt for that if we have a "next time". 

M&S, won't that be funny if our kiddos have the same birthday. If I could choose, I think 5/6/17 might be a good one, or 5/1/17 since DS' is also on a 1st.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- do you know your hospital policy for c-sections? Mine is no earlier then 39 weeks exactly (unless something is wrong or high risk of course) my best friend actually yelled at a nurse to take her son at 38+6 at like 8pm lol they finally did it.


----------



## Breeaa

Wow, what the hell walmart ads. I've been trying to post!!!! Grrrr

Jez, huge congrats! She's beautiful! So glad things went easy for you! Enjoy those snuggles.


----------



## gigglebox

Why was your friend so desperate to get the baby out?

I haven't found out their policy yet, mainly because until recently I was undecided on what I wanted to do. But I'm pretty set on c section...I guess because my labor stopped progressing past 7cm, that puts me at risk for another c section as the problem may just be with my body and not, like, a random factor i.e. Breech baby, pre e, placenta previa, etc.

There are many factors other than this, but a big one is I don't want to attempt a vbac only to end up in surgery anyway.


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, I'm excited that you're finding out so soon!!!! I still say girl, mini dobs. 

Green, that's good that cervix is still shut! Even another week or two will be great, let them bake some more and strengthen those lungs! Do you have everything ready? 

Congrats on the Bfp Kitty, I know I'm a little late seeing it! 

Flueky, what a gorgeous little bean! You're so close to second trimester! Yay! 

Tex, sorry about the temp drop. I know how discouraging it is. Sending hugs!! 

Gigs, how'd you get to 19 weeks? Congrats on having a boy!!! Let is know how your parents react!


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou girls :) i did a filter on the pic to make it more brighter but her eyes are very blue, more so than what Rileys are so i think she'll have SO's lighter blue eyes <3 

Sorry your cervix isnt yet started to dilate MrsG, are you awaiting to see if your boys are still Breech? 

Great news your test is booked :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- she had a previous emergency c-section too. Got all the way dilated ready to push, and it closed up. So she has the same thought process as you. She wanted him out because she had been in early labor for a couple of days and was very over it. Good thing she did demand it. Poor baby has a heart defect and most likely wouldn't have surviva vagibal birth. 

CB- one is breach one is head down. Just a waiting game to see who moves down the lowest at this point. But even if the head down baby moves lower it's not a guarantee vagibal because that's the smaller baby. She said usually the head down baby paves the way for the breach baby but since head down is smaller it might not help at all anyway meaning there's a good chance I could deliver head down vaginally and breach by c-section.


----------



## DobbyForever

K on my phone mobile version so apologies if I miss anyone.

Tex :hugs: I'm glad you are feeling better. Those few days are the worst. I think we all know exactly what you are describing. Maybe temp to confirm o but once o is confirmed stop? Easier said than done but might be easier.

CB Nuala is super cute in her little festive hat! Love those blue eyes!

Wookie I like living to eat though ha ahaha 

Fluek I agree pllllease no Anakin. Not because of the name but Anakin on May 4th is probably so overdone. I have like three friends who got married May 4th with stars wars themes and thought they were clever. No, not clever. Fun, but not clever lol

Green glad it sounds like the boys still have time to cook but not glad things are painful :(

Breeeee nooooo team blue team blue lol everyone wants a boy. I also can't help but call my bump Tobias. Idk who will be more heartbroken if I have a girl: my mom, Mike (younger twin), or me lol

And other news someone rear ended me because young and dumb =\ car just needs a new bumper but drivable, minor whiplash, and cramping but no bleeding


----------



## gigglebox

Omg dob! I'm glad you're ok. That is terrifying. 

I thought you were warming up to the idea of a girl?


----------



## claireybell

Omg Dobs are you ok?! Go get checked out!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I will fine either way and I do like the idea of a girl, but my desire to make my family happy trumps that easily lol. They are just so clearly wanting a boy and I get boys.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't want to go to the ER :(. It takes foreeeeevvvveeeer and costs $100. When I can just wait until Monday for an appointment or Friday for my prenatal. Realistically they are going to say A- baby is fine or B- you need to rest or C- baby is x.x and not coming out on its own. But most likely A


----------



## DobbyForever

The only reason I was worried was my sheltie cried the whole way to my mom's after I got them from my house and she does not whine ever/in the car


----------



## TexasRider

You should get reimbursed for the medical visit by the offenders insurance. It won't be right away but they will do it when you file the claim etc. I would go and get checked out simply because you don't know how bad stuff is till your adrenaline that kicked in is gone and it's a few days past the incident.


----------



## DobbyForever

Blah fine I'll go lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Better safe than sorry Dobs :)

I'm not seriously considering Anakin, just teasing DH with it :haha: I know only one Anakin in real life but she (!) is the kid of one of our family friends so it'd be out just for that. Lucas is a strong contender in any case though. I would consider Sky for a girl but it's so common (and by common I mean tacky as well as liberally used) round here. And DH would definitely veto Walker as a middle name for her :haha:

And Dobs, I give no figs that May 4th Star Wars anything is overdone :rofl: it's not so bad over here and even if it was - I don't care :D It's Star Wars.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot in and out in less than an hour since they could do an abdominal scan and the damage was only $50. Baby looks fine still implanted hb approx 140. He did say the miscarriage window post trauma is 72 hours so not totally clear yet but nothing to worry about at this moment


----------



## gigglebox

Glad all is well Dobs! And you got another peek at little dobbers <3 those little ones are extremely well cushioned at this stage...

M&S i liked the name Lucas but now I have horrible associations with it -.- and I actually really like walker for a middle name, perhaps on a boy :haha: 

I can believe you people know actual Anakins. This is very fascinating to me. 

I may make some enemies here but Star Wars did not stand the test of time for me. I enjoyed it when I was younger, and it's ok now but I rewatched episodes 1-6 recently and felt very "meh" about it. I haven't seen any of the newest ones. 

Willow, on the other hand (while we're discussing george lucas movies) was so good on rewatch! I hadn't seen it for yeeeaaars and watched it recently. :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

So glad all was OK Dobbles :hugs: 

Omg Gigs i completely forgot about that film 'Willow' i remember that from when i was growing up.. wasnt that the film of the baby with a weird birthmark or something that the dwarf man had to look after?


----------



## claireybell

Nearly 8 wks Dobby eeeee!!!! :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm glad you're okay!


----------



## gigglebox

claireybell said:


> So glad all was OK Dobbles :hugs:
> 
> Omg Gigs i completely forgot about that film 'Willow' i remember that from when i was growing up.. wasnt that the film of the baby with a weird birthmark or something that the dwarf man had to look after?

This is the best description of the movie ever. I may have to facebook quote you.

And yes. Yes it is lol


----------



## Cppeace

Hey all!
The ad issue kept me away for awhile as well, but I caved and installed ad blocker and am good now. 
Jez!She is lovely. Congrats!
Dobby, sorry bought the accident. Everything will be fine though :)
Tex, sorry bought the Temp drop.
So many happy Pregos in here :)

My pup is steady growing- showing some definite Golden Retriever tendencies - Not thrilled about that lol but she is a cutie and already showing great smarts and is very food motivated so should be easy to train. She is already taking to potty training and is not quite 7 weeks yet.
My horse is fuzzy and spoiled and likes the cold.
My cycle is going well so far, might even ovulate early for the first time in forever for me, but not holding my breath lol


----------



## gigglebox

Did you ever post pics of the fuzzy horse? Glad to hear the pup is food motivated. It certainly makes things easier! How are all the dogs getting along now?


----------



## shaescott

I haven't seen willow in like 10 years so all I remember is the little person raising a baby and I think there was some adventure and at the beginning they were trying to steal the babies from mom's right as they birthed them? Idk. It's been a long time.


----------



## gigglebox

Hahhahaha i love everyone's recollection of this movie.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I have never seen this movie

Peace awww agree glad pups is food motivated. And I bet fuzzy horse is super cute. Fxed for a early/ timely O

I took a 4 hour nap and it freaked me out because weakness is one of the things I'm supposed to go back in for. Going to the er just made me more stressed. r_r


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I'm sorry it made you more stressed but at least you got to see little Dobby... I'm sure he/she is just fine in there and you're just tired from the crazy day.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm hoping it's just from lunch in SF. We walked about 2-3km (according to Pokémon go lol). I was having a hard time standing. And Idk everything I ate today was meh. Migraine is back. Just overall unamused.


----------



## Cppeace

Eh the horse is way to fond of rolling in the snow/mud and has way too many briars in in it's mane for pretty pics lol 
Here is one of him from Early Spring though- already had briars then lol

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/diamond.jpg

He's sweet and spoiled- supposedly beginner broke, but I don't ride- he's just a spoiled pasture pet who comes running when he hears me whistle for him.


----------



## claireybell

I may have to search the Willow film on Amazon, i need to see it again haha! 

Im sure its the stressy day you had Dobs mixed with everything in early pg! Hope your having a chillaxing eve :hugs: 

CPeace what a lovely horse! Do you get to ride him much?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- little bean is so incredibly cushioned that he or she is perfectly fine. You're exhausted because you're pregnant and growing babies is hard!

I've never heard of this Willow movie....

AFM- did the boudoir pictures yesterday and it was actually fun. But wasn't feeling it at first since it was right after a doctors appointment when my doc commented on my weight. She hasn't the entire pregnancy so I was a little caught off guard especially since she brought it up talking about it making a c-section recovery much harder. :/ 
Then today was a few maternity pics and when I saw some I was in total shock with how huge I am. Overall I just look like a ballooned up. So I've been a little down this evening about it all.


----------



## Jezika

I have no idea how anyone finds any time to eat and sleep when they have a baby, and I've MY in-laws AND my mum here for help! I have such high hopes for my 2.5-hour sleep windows (eat, sleep, respond to literally 230 text messsges alone, pee and clean my poor perineum), but somehow I usually only have time for a small amount of food, the washroom stuff and responding to a couple of messsges. That's with other people making all my meals, DH being in charge of diapering and changing, and our family holding M while I do these other things. So I've had no sleep, and I think the only way M and I can sleep at night is if I hold her on my chest with her facing me, skin-to-skin, but then I'm petrified of SIDS so I doze for an uneasy 3-4 hours.

^^ yeah that was a few hours ago and I didn't have time to finish that message, but scrap that anyway coz that sleep position didn't work just now. I'd love to get her in her cosleeper crib thing but she just wails after being in it for two minutes. How will I ever sleep at night?!

Some cute pics to counteract the negativity (and the fact that she looks like a hairy little man in the earlier ones):
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0136.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0110.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0098.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0108.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

Jezika said:


> I have no idea how anyone finds any time to eat and sleep when they have a baby, and I've MY in-laws AND my mum here for help! I have such high hopes for my 2.5-hour sleep windows (eat, sleep, respond to literally 230 text messsges alone, pee and clean my poor perineum), but somehow I usually only have time for a small amount of food, the washroom stuff and responding to a couple of messsges. That's with other people making all my meals, DH being in charge of diapering and changing, and our family holding M while I do these other things. So I've had no sleep, and I think the only way M and I can sleep at night is if I hold her on my chest with her facing me, skin-to-skin, but then I'm petrified of SIDS so I doze for an uneasy 3-4 hours.
> 
> ^^ yeah that was a few hours ago and I didn't have time to finish that message, but scrap that anyway coz that sleep position didn't work just now. I'd love to get her in her cosleeper crib thing but she just wails after being in it for two minutes. How will I ever sleep at night?!
> 
> Some cute pics to counteract the negativity (and the fact that she looks like a hairy little man in the earlier ones):

It's okay honey, my cousins baby was exactly like yours, the phase does end eventually, they took it in turns to hold her whilst the other slept for the first few months because Emily would just wail non stop if she was put down for even a second, she's now a year and sleeps through the night without too much fuss. They struggled for a while but she's a very clever little girl, you can manage, you just have to figure out what works!


----------



## wookie130

Jez, she's so lovely, and you're doing a great job. How long do you have your family there to help? Does anyone ever just take Tilly and order you to bed? Lol! If not, they should...once your family is gone, and you're on your own, you have no one to give you any breaks or naps!

Oscar was a baby we couldn't set down. It does improve on it's own after a few weeks, but he was still waking up to eat during the night (sometimes 2-3 times a night) at 10 months old! You'll figure out something that works...and once you do, she'll hit a wonder week and it will all go out the window again! :rofl:

Omg, I remember Willow...I loved that movie when I was a kid! Wasn't the baby a redhead? Lol @ CB's "dwarf" description!!! I believe the actor that played his character is dead...I remember reading that he committed suicide. &#128532; Anyway, that's a good movie, and I had forgotten it.

Dobs- Glad you got another peek at mini-Dobs. You know, I think you're having a boy. I don't know why, but I do. My gender hunches are rarely correct, however. I was wrong about both of my kids, so yeah. Lol!

Green- I know it's discouraging to feel like your weight has skyrocketed. I put on quite a bit with both of my kids. You don't have much longer until they're here, and then you simply may not have any time to cook or feed yourself. There's your weight-loss plan rigjt there. Lol! Either way, you'll get it handled once they're born. I find that parenting two toddlers is GREAT exercise. &#128512;


----------



## gigglebox

Willow is actually free to watch on YouTube :thumbup: some beautiful person put it up in 10 minute segments and I guess it's not breaching any rules 'cause it's been there for a couple years.

Aww Jez, newborns are rough. That phase is exactly why I didn't want another kid. I do not cope well with sleep deprivation. But it will pass! Ever heard the phrase "the days are long but the years are short"? That is truest with babies. She'll be sleeping in longer stretches before you know it, and in the meantime you'll get used to functioning off minimal sleep.

Green, F that doctor. You're carrying twins, you're almost at your due date, and you're otherwise healthy. I had a very overweight friend who had a c section (planned) and despite having a low threshold for pain, she said the cs was a breeze and recovery was fine. Don't feel self conscious, feel proud! Your body is growing TWO healthy humans! Plus your hubby finds you so sexy right now he wanted to immortalize this with sexy photo evidence. So embrace it girl!


----------



## wookie130

Okay, so I had to Wikipedia the Willow movie, and Warwick Davis, the little person who played the main character is alive and well. I'm thinking of someone else...


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've never heard of this Willow. The only other George Lucas film I've seen I think was THX something or other - about some kind of dystopian future world, kinda like Brave New World (written by Aldous Huxley) if anyone's read/seen that. Yeh. Willow doesn't sound like my cup of tea at all, I like epic sci-fi/fantasy things - if the book series isn't at least six books long I'm not interested :haha: 

Why does weight make c-section recovery more difficult? It's major abdo surgery so it's not exactly a walk in the park for anyone, can't see why size has anything to do with it. You're about to have two babies Mrs G - you're not gonna eat or sit down for the next two years, the weight will fall off! Stupid doctors, what do they know anyway? :hugs:

Jez, how does anyone eat or sleep? They prioritise it or they don't :haha: as soon as anyone takes that baby, get your head on a pillow. F messages, plenty of time for that later. Sleep first, at any available opportunity. If there's no opportunity, put baby in her car seat and hand her to someone and tell them to drive her round the block for two hours if need be :D 

Sorry, I'm forgetting everyone - I was up til 7.30am with upset stomach. DH had same, think we got food poisoning :( managed to get a few hours sleep in the morning but it's catching up with me and I still feel a bit icky.


----------



## claireybell

Hope you feel better M&S.. :hugs: We all ill here aswell, bum squits :sick: 

Jez she is soooo gawjus!!! Your doing an Ace job hun! Tbh, i never slept inbetween feeds esp not with Riley, i liked to have a shower, make myself look 'ok' so if i did feel like crap i didnt look it haha!! The amt of times Riley & Nuala fall/fell asleep on my chest & i fall asleep aswell sat upright in bed, you wont drop them i promise!! But you will get neck & back pain :-/

Im now having issues getting Nuala to sleep in her Cot, soon as i get her as shes screaming she passes back out! Only way she'll sleep at the moment is laying in our bed.. im making a rod for my own back i know but its the only way i can get anyone of us to sleep at moment!


----------



## claireybell

Oh Willow is a fantasy type film..


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ladies- what did your vagina region pain feel like in the last few weeks? Mine is like a sharp shooting stabbing pain but its mostly on one side. It almost feels like the tissue of the lips but when I touch it's not sore so I guess it's much deeper than that. I can barely walk!! 
Sorry to complain I'm just so confused.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wish I could help Greenie :(

MS do feel better :(. Food poisoning sucks

CB sorry Nuala is having a hard time sleeping in her cot :(

Jez I agree to ignore the messages. Maybe just toss up a FB update and explain you love everyone but just do not have the time nor energy to respond to individual texts. One of my preggo friends did that. Hope you get some rest soon :hugs: glad to hear you have a village supporting you

Ty ladies. I feel physically better today which makes me feel emotionally better. My brother beat me to the bathroom and I do not like to eat/drink until I've showered and brushed my teeth. And y'all know how empty tummy and Ms work lol no real updates. SO (ex SO? Baby Daddy? Sperm Provider?) invited me to lunch today so mildly curious what he has to say but most unamused by what I'm sure will be a waste of time conversation


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm interesting...wonder what he wants....? I'm curious to know, too! 

Grrrr I'm working on this dog painting :roll: I'm so unmotivated. I'm almost done, just have to finish the fur on the face but I keep looking at it like....baaaahhh I don't wanna. Plus Des is being a whiney brat and refuses to eat his food but is asking me for other food. Hubs is outside doing farm stuff...

But baby is kicking me <3 I love these ones, the ones before the big ones that actually hurt :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Happy 8 weeks Dobby!!
Very curious as to what he wants. Let's call him baby daddy because it makes me giggle every time. DH says he's my baby daddy! Haha 

Gig- aww baby kicks!


----------



## gigglebox

Finished! 

Where the heck is J? Isn't she due for testing?

Tex did your period actually start? 

Is anyone testing soon?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh gigs looks good to me! I was scrolling fast and at first glance it looked like a photograph so nice job!

Agreed where is J?!

Ty Greenie. It's so weird to think about. My mom insists I'm going to have an August baby/I'll be overdue r_r.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg and Jez I keep forgetting to type how cute M is! She has your exotic facial features. Hubs better get that shotgun ready now ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Agh I keep forgetting too! She is precious! Her eyes are beautiful. 

Thanks Dobs <3 it's for my aunt in law who was obsessed with her dog and had to put it down Friday. She's kind of crazy...we're pretty sure she's on a coke and booze binge currently.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah...where is J? Hmmm...

Dobby you MUST update on your baby daddy lunch "date" or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gigs that was nice of you. Is the coke/booze binge from losing her dog? :(

I'll definitely update. It's a late lunch cuz I have family plans this morning but you all will be the first to know


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I was asking where J was like 2 days ago lol. 

Jez I'm sorry the newborn phase is so hard :( but remember, she's gonna grow soooo fast, and you're gonna miss how little she was, so try to enjoy it while you can, even if it sucks. 

Dobs hmm interesting. He better not want to get back together, cuz he's a jerk. I also kinda hope he doesn't want to parent little Dobbers cuz way to make life difficult eh? Oh god if he asks for a paternity test... oh boy. Hopefully he's just gonna apologize for being a dick and wish you well. 

CB, I'm sorry Nuala is having a rough time sleeping :(

Edit: awesome painting Gigs!


----------



## shaescott

Hm I just profile stalked J (sorry J lol) and she hasn't posted anything since the 13th, and it was on this thread. I hope she's okay...


----------



## gigglebox

DobbyForever said:


> Awww gigs that was nice of you. Is the coke/booze binge from losing her dog? :(

I'm not that nice, I was paid to do it and that dog was annoying af.

Yes, binge from dog. She is widowed and has one son who is in his 40's, unmarried, and doesn't want kids...and all this AIL wanted was a grandkid, so the dog was kind of filling that void. She'll probably binge, then get another dog.


----------



## DobbyForever

He's not a jerk. He has Aspergers and was abused as a child.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, Matilda is so cute! All these gorgeous babies on this thread now!
Sorry the newborn phase is hard on you. It gets better. Remember she just came out of you, a warm comfy spot, doesn't know anything else and won't want anything else. If it makes you feel better, fall asleep with her in your arms (you won't drop her) and have someone watch you sleep for when your grip loosens.
I sleep with Logan's head by chest level and then I have my legs pulled up so he can't wiggle down either. Today I woke up with one fully drained breast and I can't remember feeding him. Sleep was fantasti! , I have been gettong a solid 5 hours between 11pm and 5am this week. His weight gain is great, so my mw sees no problem in letting him sleep.

It gets better girl :)


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- yes AF showed yesterday right on time for me being 14dpo on Friday so O was cd 15. Oddly I forgot to temp this morning for some crazy reason.

Dobs- good luck with baby daddy.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, I apologize. You'd called him mean things like a jerk before so I didn't know it was off limits.


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer Tex :( at least it's predictable &#128533;

That's good pep talkin' PL. I hope this time around is less stressful. I also hope I get to actually breastfeed this time!


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, what a great painting!

Dobs, hope lunch goes okay.

Jez, sorry you're not getting much sleep. I have no advice, except to take advantage of the help while you have it!

J, hope you're ok.

Tex, sorry AF showed. 

Green, I know you'll be sooo glad to have those photos, and I'm glad it was fun!

My opks are getting darker again, so I hope O happens sometime this week. Hopefully before I go to my parents for Christmas. BDing at their house? Not sexy haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

I call him a jerk the same way I call my brother a brat. It's an embellishment with roots in love. You don't have to apologize. I'm just especially snippy about the subject because it's exhausting having to explain to people who don't know him why he acts/speaks the way he does. At my old job, they met him/ most men in tech act that way so I never had to explain it. And now at my new job I feel like people are constantly opening their mouths to comment on my life without knowing or caring about me or him or us. I'm just over it. 

And I'm in a bad mood because I slept all morning and my brothers didn't come home like they were suppose to so we're not getting the tree and I'm still so tired

I'm just very protective of people. It's one of those I can call my mom a bitch but you can't call her a bitch things.


----------



## claireybell

Hope your day got better Dobs & the lunch date thang with sperm daddy ex SO went ok & not stressy for you! Awsiting an update though ;) 

Wow Gigs your painting talent never fails to impress!! Yay for mini baby movements hehe <3 

Sorry AF got you Tex, big hugs hun.. silver linings / drinks at christmas :)

MrsG in the last few wks my outer lady lips looked f**kin horrid & i had uncomfy varicose veins just inside them, i did get shooting pains here n there though! Have you looked at your bits in a small mirror to see if any varicose veins or anything? Mine felt sore some days!


----------



## Cppeace

The Willow Actor is not dead smh... He actually runs a talent agent now for specialty heights, either under 4'6 or over 7ft tall actors. His name is Warwick Davis, He plays in a fair amount of stuff, including Star wars, Harry Potter and Hitchhickers guide to the galaxy- and Leprachaun movies lol 
And yes the babe was ginger lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you posted a picture of the painting? Dang, I must have missed it...

Willow? No idea :haha: we have a willow tree on our property....

Dobs, update please :)

As for us... Fil and his wife are about to arrive, haven't seen them in 2 1/2 years and it's only the 3rd time seeing/meeting them in 7 years. They are staying with us for 2 nights, this will be interesting to say the least!


----------



## Cppeace

claireybell said:


> I may have to search the Willow film on Amazon, i need to see it again haha!
> 
> Im sure its the stressy day you had Dobs mixed with everything in early pg! Hope your having a chillaxing eve :hugs:
> 
> CPeace what a lovely horse! Do you get to ride him much?

No, I don't ride at all. We did not plan to get him. Basically a girl was renting our pasture cause we weren't using it and her grandma decided to stop paying for upkeep on the horse and it was either we keep him or he goes to the auction and he is too sweet to go to who knows where. So we kept him and he has been a spoiled pasture pet every since.


----------



## wookie130

Cpeace, yes, I clarified that above. I was thinking of someone else. &#128512;


----------



## claireybell

Cpeace thats lovely :)


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i bet they're oober excited to meet their new Grandbaby! Just talk about Logan lots they'll love it ;)


----------



## Cppeace

Ok Wookie, sorry I must have missed it...

Yeah Claireybell- he's pretty spoiled. I had him trained to come when I whistle within a week with apple slices and now he comes running from the back of eh pature when he hears my voice, much less a whistle. He's sweet and a super easy keeper- he costs way less to feed than the other pets lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs would never allow it, he'd probably be sold if that happened here ('course it'd be to someone I trusted, not auction). How long have you had him? 

We got des a pet fish. Now, truth is I got him one a couple days ago (crowntail betta) but I accidentally killed it when my filter malfunctioned (along with 4 neons). That betta was named "Red". So Des picked out a new one today. I said, "What do you want to name him? Red 2?" And Des yells " NOOOO! I want to name him Red 88". Lol

Red 88 is a veil tail betta. His body is mostly purple-ish and his fins are red. I was really trying to convince DS to pick out a blue and red fish but no luck. He demanded red.


----------



## Cppeace

Well My guy's family had mini horses so he was experienced- I on the other hand had never had one before. This is his second winter with us. We bought him off of her for $200 since she still owed us rent on the pasture. He is great breeding and only about 11 years old. He eats and his maintenance is only about $400 a year and that covers his bagged food, hay in winter, feet getting done and worming. He is the easy keeper he doesn't need his feet done super often or any special food or hay. 
He was being ridden by a beginner so he is supposedly beginner broke, but she had the hardest time getting him saddled so I don't think he particular likes being ridden but just does what he is supposed to once saddled. I just let him run around his 2 acre pasture, eat his fill and roll in the dirt/mud and snow lol 

I'm sure sometimes he gets a little lonely though so hopefully we can get him some kinda pasture buddy one of these days.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- My daughter has the exact same beta. He's in a tank with a carnival goldfish ("won" him at the fair- we didn't actually win but I think the lady felt bad for my daughter and gave her the fish anyway) and a bottom feeder. We did have some guppies but they all got ate by the goldfish oddly enough. Anyway my girl picked it out and wanted a red one too haha. There were others that were very pretty but they were like twice the price....ouch


----------



## campn

What the heck those Walmart ads!? I couldn't open the thread at all! Automatically took me to a Walmart page! Grrrr!!

Hope all the preggos are doing lovely! Can't believe how far along everyone is!

Dobby, happy 8 weeks honey!!

Cb, Naula is a beauty! Those denim blue eyes, and that hair is going to be blonde for sure! What a little Barbie!!

Green, so maybe 3-4 more weeks for you!??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- how was the lunch? Hopefully it went well, whatever way you wanted it to go. 

Campn- how are you and Juliette?? And yup! 4 more weeks max, possibly 3 depending how my next scan is... but if I went into labor now on my own they wouldn't try to stop it. (Not trying to induce it but it makes it more real) 

Tex- I had a goldfish I won at a fair when I was in elementary school. My mom thought it would die pretty quickly but I had it for a couple of years! Lol

Hope everyone else is doing well and had a good weekend!


----------



## gigglebox

Those fair fish are so resilient! I had some but I ended up giving them to a friend who had a little pond in her yard. I had a tank but it was small and i didn't know at the time how messy goldfish are, so my filter was overwhelmed and the water got all cloudy. Well, the enjoyed life in the pond...until a neighborhood cat came and ate them :dohh: at least they knew happiness for a short while!

Tex, how funny! I guess they just want what they want. I was a bad mom though...I hid the plain red one out of his sight because I knew he'd compromise on whichever fish was most red, so that meant the one that was kind of purple, too :blush: he like everything to be red, but i'm pretty sure he doesn't care too much about the fish. He didn't notice that Red died...but he was excited to go pick out a "new red fish" :haha: do you still have your betta? I've had at least one, but usually 2 at a time for years. I've got a half moon blue guy (used to be marbled but he changed color) in a 10gal on my nightstand. He's been with me for about a year or so.

Sorry, I could go on and on about bettas!

Campn, love the new profile pic <3 how's she sleeping for you now?


----------



## Dragonfly8491

posted on the wrong page, how to remove it?


----------



## M&S+Bump

We rescued a goldfish once. My DH is a sap and thought it might be lonely, so he bought 10 neon tetras to put in the tank with it. They lived happily for months, then one day I noticed there seemed to be less fish than before. Tried counting, but didn't get anywhere - then a few days later again, there was definitely less. It went all the way down to two before we realised we could separate them :doh: so the tetras went to live in a vase temporarily. Then a few days later there was only one tetra &#128563;


----------



## gigglebox

I also had a case of disappearing neons! I got 5, and within a day there was less, and in a couple more days there was just 1. A week later i was back up to 2. Then a few days and back down to 1 again. I never did find out what happened to them...but this past round of fish i discovered 4 got sucked to my filter and died. Not sure if that's what happened to the last batch because i never found bodies :shrug:

I actually went to the pet store yesterday with Des to get a sponge that slides over filters to prevent this sort of thing. I found one, handed it to Des to hold, then completely forgot about it. Came back with 5 fish and no sponge :dohh: had to improvise since i wasn't about to drive back 20mins one way to get it.

Dobs, keeping us all in suspense, I see...


----------



## TexasRider

Yes we have had this beta for about 6 months so far- she loves to watch her "fish show" the fish tank and feeding them. So hopefully it will live for a while


----------



## gigglebox

<3 picture? &#65533;&#65533;
On my bucket list is going to one of those competition betta shows. I would looooove that! They don't come too close to where I am though :/


----------



## shaescott

I've never had a beta or a goldfish, mostly platys and guppies (and a few scissortails and neon tetras that didn't eat each other and those weird catfish tiny things that eat the algae and live forever). 

Dobs, if you're scared of our reaction, we'll support you in whatever you choose to do, even if we disagree with it.


----------



## gigglebox

"Red 88"
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol you ladies are funny

I'm terrible with fish tanks. Always set the up then get bored after a couple months haha

Sorry for leaving you in suspense. Due to my napping lunch was more like dinner. Went to see Star Wars then had dinner. Didn't accomplish anything like I expected. It was nice to see him/spend time with him, but he's still not ready to be a dad and I'm having a baby so those two things don't go together. So nothing to report lol/I fell asleep the moment I got home and slept for like 11 hours :rofl:

I'm never scared of people's reactions, just sometimes not in the mood to deal with it/hear it lmfao but last night was really just I fell asleep as soon as I got home


----------



## gigglebox

I'm glad to read it was overall a pleasant experience. I hope he remains civil. Maybe he'll come around, or at the very least y'all can remain friends, assuming you want him in your life. 

How did you like the movie?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs! I'm glad all is well. Too bad the convo didn't accomplish anything, but I'm glad it didn't start anything bad. If he doesn't want to be involved, he doesn't have to, and you can be little Dobby's whole world. He/she will love you and think you're the best thing ever and you know everything. When's your next ultrasound?

Edit: I saw Star Wars yesterday too. It was good, but not as good as the force awakens.


----------



## gigglebox

Latest bump shot for y'all. I forgot to share.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- you totally make me laugh. I love all the random things you're into. I'm pretty sure you could get along with anyone because you would have something in common with everyone. I absolutely love it! Beta fish scare me I was always told they're mean. 

Tex- it's horrible your fushwemr missing but it's kind of a funny story lol 

Dobs- it sounds like lunch/ dinner was exactly what you needed. Ya nothing got accomplished but you were able to go out and have a nice time with no stress. Also your story about yesterday was the most pregnant story I've heard in awhile. "Due to my napping lunch was more like dinner" and then passing out as soon as you got home. lol


----------



## Fern81

Lol all the random fish stories :) I love fish but hate cleaning the tank. I had a huge tank until a year or so ago and my students loved it... but I gave the tank away as it became too much work :blush:.

Dobby- I'm very jealous that you are still able to sleep when you are tired ;) insomnia sucks, you deserve as much rest as possible! 

Gigs you look super cute! People keep coming up to me and asking if I'm carrying a boy because they can "tell by my bump"...? Well my bump goes high up like yours if that means anything haha. 

Green I'm with you on feeling uncomfortable and sore, can just imagine how much worse it is for you. Just a few more weeks! I actually think I'm going to miss being pregnant. Just because my son is with me 24hrs of every day and it still feels like I'm protecting him completely. ... idk... I'd better not be a clingy mom ;).


----------



## Fern81

Has anyone read the hunger games trilogy? Is it just me or did Suzanne Collins's writing style really evolve from book 1 to 3?


----------



## gigglebox

Lol Green, I guess I do have a random assortment of interests/hobbies. Berta's are aggressive to their own species and fish that resemble colorful male bettas but they are great tank mates for peaceful fish. 

I get along with everyone but I really only like a select few :blush: 

Fern, I think all the wive's takes are crap, but that said I appear to be carrying identical to DS1. I think it's just my body type though.

Never read hunger games, only saw the movies and never saw the last one. It's on my to do list.


----------



## Fern81

Oh gigs I totally agree. Body shape, definitely. When random women run up to me and claim to know everything based on my bump shape I just smile and say "hmmm". Luckily no strangers have touched my bump yet. (I don't think people here do that?).


----------



## M&S+Bump

I downloaded the third hunger games book at 2am (god bless Amazon kindles) knowing fine well I had to get up in the morning with a baby and toddler. The films didn't do it justice. I don't know what it was about it, but it was very addictive.

Pregnancy is great Fern cos not only do you get the baby to yourself all the time, they're pretty low maintenance too :haha:

Glad all went well Dobs.

No Star Wars spoilers, I'm going to see it tomorrow :D


----------



## gigglebox

I missed being pregnant, absolutely. I loved feeling baby and the independence I still had. I also enjoyed being doted on...but once baby is out, it's alllll about them. No one really cares much about the body that carried it. 

Only my crazy drunk aunt in law ever touched my bump the first time. This time a few people have and it's always awkward since I mostly just feel fat.


----------



## pacificlove

I've had fish tanks for the last 10 years... Any questions, just ask! Mine range from 10 to 90gallons at the moment 

Gigs, looking gawgus!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- how are you feeling / doing? Can't believe we're getting so close!

Gig- that's how I am too! I can really get along with anyone but I really don't like that many people lol I have my very best friend who my mom adopted later on so my sister who I obviously love unconditionally but she still drives me crazy. And then my best friend who somehow I swear we're just soulmates. In 3 years I think we've gotten upset with each other once, both apologized. We're really just matched so perfectly. Other than that.... nope not many people lol 

I think I'll miss being pregnant. The independence, the low maintenance, ect. But I think I'll be more comfortable when they're here as far as them being okay. I don't feel safer that they're inside. I'm always nervous when I don't feel movements. Every ultrasound I get nervous until I see their heartbeats. When they're here I can just look at them and see they're breathing. 

No one really touches my belly except DHs aunt who talks to it.... I have both my sister in laws permission to touch it but other than that I absolutely hate when people touch it! Like get away from me...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and gig you look so good! As for carrying and old wives tales who knows but I am carrying so freakin low. Everyone comments on it. Low means boy right?


----------



## Cppeace

So figured I'd update you gals. We did our first home insemination this morn.My Cm is very fertile and the cp is rising- opk is medium but still negative but I feel I would ovulate cd 16 this cycle so am gonna keep bd or inseminating until I see ovulation happen- prolly every other day.


----------



## DobbyForever

Only read this page

Eff being pregnant. I'll miss having that connection to baby and honestly I think I need 9 months to wrap my head around the idea of having a kid, but seriously eff this s*. And I'm not even that bad this time around lol

Fern I have not read it but I had a similar reaction to Harry Potter especially reading the epilogue (since she had written it in the beginning then didn't make major style changes to it). I remember reading the final chapter of book 7 then the epilogue was actually painful to read because I had forgotten how crappy her writing was back when she first started lol

Cp yay fxed!

Gigs suuuuppper cute bump pic :)


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thanks ladies <3 my friend was like, "you looked so good in that pic!" To which I replied, "It was a selfie. No one looks bad in a selfie." :haha:

Yay cpp! So glad he is agreeable to trying this was. Fertile cm has always been my best sign for oncoming ov so fingers crossed!

Dobby wait until you get to that sweet spot of a cute little bump and no morning sickness. You won't hate it as much then!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I have definitely looked bad in a selfie lol

I'll take your word for it. My dog is laid out across my stomach and won't move. Which i would usually think is so cute but I have to pee and she is pushing on my bladder


----------



## Cppeace

Well he is the one who more wants kids and I know his lack of sex drive makes him feel guilty so this is prolly a relief to him that I agreed to it it lol
Yeah I generally don't have fertile cm this early. I usually start getting watery 5 days before ovulation and get 2-3 days of ew just before so Yeah Hoping my ovulation and LP will go back to where they used to be.


----------



## pacificlove

Good luck to the ladies in the tww! 

J, where are you?

I just got projectile vomited all over... It just kept coming out at me in a big arch.. :( laundry time in our household. Hope it's not a sign of something bad to come.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I look bad in like every single selfie. Lol 

Cpp- yay for getting some "goods"

I can't remember what else I was going to say....


----------



## DobbyForever

CP that is such good news. I know it logically makes sense but some guys and their pride won't go for it. But glad it is working out :)

PL uh oh hoping it doesn't mean a cold :(


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, My guy is very easy going and open minded in most ways so when I broached doing it 7 months ago he was like "yeah... we should prolly give that a go to help increase the chances." Then it was never brought up again by either us, I was very irritated by the whole ttc thing, feeling like I was doing all the work for something that he was the one who wanted more. So, after I decided I was willing to back through it again I brought it up, he instantly was onboard again and I ordered everything the same day before I changed my mind lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well Woot woot! Hoping the slow dip and fertile cm means we see a positive opk soon :)


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, I'm confused...he wants more as in kids? I thought you didn't have any kids? Forgive my poor memory.

Ok, I've looked bad in selfies too but I guess what I mean is the ones you share publically are usually not bad. Or maybe I'm just vain...?

Oh no PL! Hope it's just a one time event. I know babies do that occasionally...maybe too much milk or something? 

Speaking of other oddball interests...I love jewelry. I like artisan stuff but I really love fine jewelry. As such, I'm kind of a jewelry channel junky :blush: I've always liked precious and semi precious gemstones but I got hooked to JTV when I was doing mid-night feeds with Des. I just have it on in the background like people have on the radio. It's my total guilty pleasure. I'm just bitter rigt now because my connection isn't working with it at the moment :-k

Ok, it's working now :) I've only bought a couple items from them and it was back when I worked and could afford to buy random crap on a whim.


----------



## gigglebox

Why did I just tell you all that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol gigs! I'm a sucker for infomercials. I watch them often, especially now that I can't sleep. I want every single thing I see. Unfortunately they're usually hundreds of dollars so it stops me.


----------



## HappiestMom

Dobby - I need ur opinion !! U posted on a thread in the test section that u had squinters on the new frer that u saw in pics but not irl do u still have those pics ? Did they look like this or is this prolly just one of those bad new frer indents?

9dpo and pics taken within 10 mins of test 

Thought Bfn but looking back at pics I noticed a line. My friend sees it too. Here is original and tweaked

Opinions appreciated from everyone else too lol

And I just looked at my post and for some reason pics aren't as clear as when I look on phone album idk y though. But it's def obvious in pics tweaked and not tweaked
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5474.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 26









IMG_5475.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, neither of us have any kids, but us having our own kids is more important to him than me. I'm perfectly cool with fostering, adopting or just going without, but he really wants to pass on our genes lol
I told him well it can't be just one kid. We have to have 2 or 4 cause single children I always felt kinds bad for. I grew up with sisters and would never have traded it. So the plan is get pregnant asap. Then get pregnant again asap after getting pp period/cycle back. 

I used to watch JTV a lot but it's cause I collect gemstones and they have gem stones shows on that channel lol.


----------



## Cppeace

HappiestMom said:


> Dobby - I need ur opinion !! U posted on a thread in the test section that u had squinters on the new frer that u saw in pics but not irl do u still have those pics ? Did they look like this or is this prolly just one of those bad new frer indents?
> 
> 9dpo and pics taken within 10 mins of test
> 
> Thought Bfn but looking back at pics I noticed a line. My friend sees it too. Here is original and tweaked
> 
> Opinions appreciated from everyone else too lol
> 
> And I just looked at my post and for some reason pics aren't as clear as when I look on phone album idk y though. But it's def obvious in pics tweaked and not tweaked

I see a little something on the right one. Keep testing looks promising to me.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I watch a channel called gem shopping network. Holy moly their stuff is expensive... and oh so fancy. I've seen items priced at well over $20K on it. but I've also seen like super nice jewelry for reasonable- for example a 1.5 carat sapphire center stone with 1/2 carat of accent diamonds in 18k gold for say $2500. I would totally let my DH buy me one and wear that as a kick ass wedding band if we could afford it haha. Maybe one day....

So see you're not super strange after all! I leave it on all the time as back ground noise too


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies :flower: I've been terrible at keeping up, I just needed a break I guess. I only read the last 2 pages.

Jez I'm assuming you had baby girl already so congratulations :hugs:

Greenie are your boys still in the oven?

J how is the clomid treating you? 

Gigs I like infomercials on random products like snuggles, I think they're entertaining lol

Dobs 1stri blows donkey dick. :hugs:

Tex as always I adore your willpower lol I hope your nausea is a sign!

PL sorry about the vomit, hopefully just a fluke thing. dd1 had Gerd and was constantly spitting up, to the point we almost never had clothes on her. Lol 

Happiest I don't see it but I'm on my phone which is not best for ogling squinters. I also, as everyone on here knows, hate frer squinter.

Sorry to all I didn't comment on:hug:

AF should arrive on Christmas day (yay me) and if anything like last 2 cycles should get spotting on Christmas Eve (fabulous).


----------



## claireybell

Omg i LOVE those shopping channels :haha: esp the Jewellery ones! Im terrible for anything sparkly, white gold.. just wish i was rich enough to buy it all lol! 

Beautiful bumpy you have coming aling there Gigsy <3 is that Des' toothbrush? Lol! Riley has one with sucker feet on aswell, sticks it to the bathroom tiles around the sink! Each time its in a diff place ;)

Ohhh MrsG im so excited for you right now.. twins anyday woop!!! 

Camps i luuuuurve your avatar piccy! Jules is adorable, she looks so much like her big brother! Hows she sleeping? Nuala wont sleep in her cot :( 

Pacific abit of projectile yak is quite common.. hopefully a one off incident :) are you getting much sleeo? I know you have busy days generally, Riley projectile yakked all over our black cat at 3 wks old! Hilarious Lol! Molly our cat jumped up in disgust & hissed at me hahaaa! Woooops, she wasnt impressed! 

Glad the lunch went ok Dobs! ohhh as soon as the sickness passes & your bumps starts coming aling you'll love pg! You be buying clothes that accent ye bumpy hehe i know i did, i muss having a bump still! 

M&S my BIL saw Star Wars the other night & loved it :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Still :hugs: hope you are well hun


----------



## claireybell

And yes J, where for art thal? Hope all is well


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb lol, good eye! Yes that is Des' bathroom and his toothbrush. Ours is embarassingly cluttered, too much for pics :haha:

Happiest I hate to be the downer but my personal thoughts are you can tweak lines onto most tests in pics. I had the same thing happen a few times with frer, and the new frer always seem to have *something* on them. Now this is a totally different story if you're seeing something pink on the test with your own eyes...

Good, glad I'm not the only one who loves sparkly things! I used to occasionally watch QVC (shopping channel) but it didn't do it for me as much. Unless it was cooking supplies. I love watching those demos. But right now we just have internet, so jtv i actually have on through their website (they stream it live).


----------



## Jezika

Lazy post because newborn (excuse for everything, right?).

Gigs I'm also obsessed with fine jewellery. I don't do shopping channel stuff (probably best I don't check that out) but I buy way too much jewellery through many other avenues. I esp love moissanite coz it's ridic sparkly. I have three moissanite rings, including my wedding and engagement rings.

Re: preg discomfort... guys, am I the only one on earth who thought I'd walk out of hospital feeling just like my pre-preg self?! Without painkillers I feel like I've been hit by a bus and still look 9 months preg. I feel foolish.

PL - hope Logan is okay!

Re: sleeping problems, we've resorted to co sleeping. It's the only way she'll sleep and my midwife has infornally endorsed it.

Faaahk gtg, Tilly grumbly.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, yay for checking in. Definitely expect after pains. Did your mw OK you to take ibuprofen for after pains? They'll go away in no time as everything reanges into it's original place.
As for cosleeping, we had to see a pediatrician who directly works for the island health authority who absolutely does not endorse cosleeping. When I asked her about L turning in his sleep, I found out that she coslept with both her kids even though she can't endorse it. It was a 'dont mention I told you that' ;)
It may not be endorsed by everyone, but hey: whatever works for your situation!

Cb, thanks on the bit of projectile vomit.. it definitely has me worried and I'll mention it to the mw even if there isn't any more. So far everything has stayed down since.
Sleep, I am getting a 5-6 hour sleep break at night now. It's fantastic.. except I usually have at least 1 engorged breast in the morning :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Aw Jez I'm sorry Tilly is grumpy but that's normal for newborns. She wants to be back in you cuz you were warm and always hugging her. 

As for jewelry, I don't really ever wear it except my promise ring that SO and I both have. He hasn't been able to afford an engagement ring yet but I told him that cubic zirconia is gorgeous and sparkly and way less expensive so he should get me that when he does. Diamonds are unnecessary for me.


----------



## gigglebox

They sell co sleeper things to put in your bed, baby is right there but still in its own little encasement so they're protected a bit. We did a pack & play with des until he was about 6 months or so. I may do that this time, but we have a platform bed now and it's super low to the ground :/ any suggestions on what to do for a bed where I can just look over and see baby without having to get up?

Jez, I think it's just one of those things we don't think about (post pregnancy body). I was ready for my belly to still be big-ish since I know the uterus has to shrink, but it felt so weird and gross, what I described as "jello belly". But I was so big and swollen at the end of my pregnancy, post pregnancy body was a huge improvement. Seriously, I looked like a morbidly obese asian woman. I think I told y'all this but my friend who saw pics said I looked like a sumo wrestler. 

Also, I only learned about moisannite in the last year. Had I known about it 7 years ago I would have insisted on that instead of diamonds for a wedding set (for the record I told hubs just to get cz's, but he's kind of a big stickler for getting "the best" when it comes to expensive purchases). I hope to own some in the future but...money. I also want to eventually own morganite set is rose gold. Ahhhhh, to have dreams!


----------



## claireybell

Jez my belly & bits were more than wobbly! It takes 9 months For them all to stretch so it'll be a good couple months before everythings kinda trimmed in, breastfeeding pulls EVERYTHING back in :thumbup: that bring said, i got back into my size 8/10 jeans 3 wks after having Riley ;) not this time around though.. boo!


----------



## StillPraying

CB definitely takes longer the second time around doesn't it, lol 

Gigs :rofl: morbidly obese Asian woman haha. On sleeping: they make those cosleeper things that have little stands or even ones you lay on the floor. 

Jez cosleeping was only way I got sleep as well :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

I have been horribly AWOL:blush:
Daughter just flew in and much running around.
Will try and catch up later!
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! j's not dead! But boo, I see red on your chart :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy post

Happiest sorry I deleted them from my phone but if you do search and advanced search and put my username in and change to thread started by you should find my testing thread I can see if I can find it

Most recent time it happened 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...dent-glare-update-progression-beta-p-8-a.html

First time it happened 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2342099-mind-playing-tricks-9dpo-update-bfp.html

I see something in your tweaked pic but not sure if it is a line or indent fxed


----------



## mrs.green2015

Happiest- I don't trust the new frer especially if you see the line in pics not in person. With my chemical I got a pink in person line with a beta of only 8. Good luck though!

Shae- I was so against promise rings but when we first started dating (maybe 8-10months in) SO insisted so he got me one. It's a plain band with diamonds and I made it my wedding band when we got married. I only tell you this because I thought it was cool to include it forever vs getting rid of it so maybe you can include yours somehow. So in the end I'm so glad he got it for me!

J- glad you're back but sorry I see that the clomid didn't work 

Gigs- we need to see a pic of this morbidly obese Asian woman you speak of haha 

AFM- Christmas shopping today. I haven't done like any. I plan on walking a ton so maybe that'll help babies move down. I also got a couple maternity pics back. I'll see if I can upload them somehow. Kind of hard with no computer! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes, those hideous photos of me in labor are hidden in the depths of my computer. I'll see if I can find them. And YOU share some of these maternity photos! And maybe the budoir ones, if they aren't too risqué ;)

Wow, better get a move on with the xmas gifts! I have one thing left, then I'm done. And its easy, just a gift card. I did all of the shopping this year, which was fine by me. I love getting gifts for other people! And i love getting gifts in return :blush: I just like the excitement of opening gifts. And watching people open my gifts. I love Christmas!


----------



## campn

Green, I've been so bad this Christmas too! I think I got all of the gifts though unless I'm forgetting someone oops! Don't think I've going to wrap them all though, maybe just a big bow on top!? Some of those kids toys are huge! 

Gigs, you are gorgeous and so beautiful! Love your bump it's still so tiny!

Claire, thank you hun!! I think she does look so much like him! Naula looks just like Riley too! Does it help bring back memories!?

Dobby, sounds like the meeting went well hun, I imagine it's hard on both of you even if you want different things! But maybe seeing it coming is helping. 

Juliette is mostly sleeping through the night, she'll wake up once if she even wakes up! Still cosleeping, she's in the rock and play by my bed but she often falls asleep in the swing! She's all smiles and giggles now! So sad how fast it's going though!! 

Hope all of you ladies are doing great. So hard to keep up but I know you understand! <3


----------



## Cppeace

Hey all... 
Yeah Green you better finish up that shopping ms Procrastinator :tease:
Gigs you look great in your selfie.
Dobs glad everything is going well... You'll get through this 1st trimester and be feeling on top of the world.

AFM: My temp still very low, loads of EWCM this morn and almost positive opk, some slight ovulation sensations from the left ovary area so looking really good for cd 16 ovulation :happydance:

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/opk%20cd%2014.jpg
Figured you'd like some line porn 

We inseminated again this afternoon so trying to cover bases lol


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm hoping for a cd 16 or 17 ovulation too! My opks are dark, but not quite positive and cm is egg white today. 

J, sorry to see the red on your chart. :(

Campn, happy Juliette is sleeping so well! Hopefully that means you're getting a good amount of sleep too!

I have one more Christmas present to buy. I hope the shops aren't toooooo crowded and crazy tomorrow, because that's when I plan to look for it!


----------



## Cppeace

Well Michelle hope you see the temp spike tomorrow. You def dropped fantastically low and you CM looks very promising.


----------



## Michellebelle

My guess is that it will still be a few more days. I usually have a couple of days of very positive opks, but I haven't had any yet!


----------



## Cppeace

Ah I see. i generally ovulate the same day I get a positive opk or the day after occassionally


----------



## wookie130

Campn- What a good little girl you have, sleeping through the night already! My daughter was sleeping through the night by 7 weeks of age! Not a single wake-up, unless we had a dirty diaper, then she'd go right back to sleep after being changed. My son...well...not so much. UGH!!!! He was awful at night. Fussy, hated to be put down, blaaaahhhh. We co-slept with him, but did not bedshare, as that made me too nervous from a SIDS/suffocation standpoint. A lot of folks mistake co-sleeping with bedsharing, but they're two separate things. Co-sleeping is basically room-sharing, with baby by your side. So, technically, bedsharing falls under the umbrella of co-sleeping, but co-sleeping happens anytime baby is in a crib next to you, in a co-sleeper, in a RnP next to you, etc. I love when babies enter into the social smiling stuff...all you have to do is breathe on them the right way, and they're grinning at you! LOL!!! That's such a fun and adorable stage!

Gigs- I think you look wonderful! Cute bump! Oh, and I share your love of JTV also...I've actually ordered a few rings from them. I can watch that channel for HOURS, literally. I love anything with white gold and blue sapphires, or white gold with tanzanites (yum!!!). I've actually started loving big emerald-cut emeralds also...when they're the right hue, they're GORGEOUS. Citrine in white gold is beautiful, also. :) 

Happiest- Sorry, hon, but I'm not seeing a second line in your photos. I pray I'm wrong! ;)

Dobs- Glad your dinner/movie thing (hesitant to call it a "date") was good. Has baby daddy flat-out said that he doesn't want to play a role in the baby's life, or is that just an assumption made from former conversations while you were a couple? I wonder if he won't have a change of heart once the baby is here... I guess I've never understood how one can look at their own baby, and not immediately feel SOMETHING, like any kind of emotion, or sense of obligation or attachment. But, that's probably me not being able to step outside of myself, and see it from a different angle. I guess it probably does happen where people are genuinely disinterested, even after laying eyes on their child, or holding the child, etc. It's just hard for ME to wrap my head around. I suppose he may react a bit differently in this situation also, due to his having Aspberger's.

J- :hugs: Enjoy the time you have with your daughter! I hate that you're on a new cycle. Hang in there.

Jez- Yeah, fussy newborns. They don't call it the fourth trimester for nothin', I'll tell you that. Read about the "pat pat shush" method, baby wear (ideally skin to skin) when you can, and don't feel pressured to put her down, even if older folks tell you that you're "spoiling her." You can't spoil a newborn. :) White noise helps too...like heartbeat sounds, static, ocean sounds. Swaddling. Comfort nursing...I'm all about using myself as a human pacifier if necessary. LOL!!! It does get easier...for a lot of babies, not until they're closer to the 10-12 week mark, but the fussiness will decrease. Google "the purple period of crying". It's a thing, seriously.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay another jtv addict! And we all seem to be white gold fans. Is yellow gold, like, and old lady thing? Will i grow to love it one day?

Guys, Red 88 died :cry: now I have to tell DS that his other red fish went to Heaven, too :dohh: I have no idea what's going on. He was fine and swimming around joyously today, then I just found him dead this evening. Same thing happened with Red, the first betta, but I thought it was because of the filter that killed the neons. The neons I have now (and a couple cardinal tetras) are totally fine...so I have no idea. I guess I'll have to check the water levels, but the betta should be hardier than the tetras. And just to croak like that, all of the sudden....??? :-k

Cpp, yay for a nearly positive opk! Keep the line porn coming! Really hope you can claim you bfp hpt this month!

Mich, good luck to you, too!


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm Gig, I don't have much experience with Bettas, but I know they need their water kept about 80 degrees and are pretty susceptible to fungus and bad bacteria. You need to use purified bottled water for their tanks and then add the minerals they need. Tap water generally has chlorine and fluoride and both can kill a betta. 

AFM: I will def keep the line porn going... Getting some mild ovulation pain so I believe it is a-coming. Best we've done fertilization wise since prolly the 3 or 4 month(Back when we would actually have sex 2 or more times )SO I have a good positive feeling about it. My guy gives me no trouble about it- it takes him like 5 minutes all in all lol so he is much more comfortable about it than sex overall. I don't think we've ever had sex this many times this close together while ttc so that's good as well. The one time I did get pregnant I'm not sure exactly when it happened but we'd had sex 3 times in 2 weeks(about 4 days apart) so somewhere in there it did happen. 
I sure hope I get a bfp- no more limbos- just BFP or AF, preferably BFP of course.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry teading and stalking but I am just emotionally and physically spent this week. It is killing me to not be on vacation with my family and my students have pre-vacation syndrome ><


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Gigs..
Bettas are supposed to be tough fish and originate from the rice fields swimming in water puddles. If he's been in a tank, get the ammonia and nitrite levels checked for sure and pH and nitrate if you can. If the tank hasn't been set up for long, it may not be ready for fish yet.
The pet store I worked at had a health guarantee on fish. 1 week if the 4 above mentioned tests came back good, they'd replace the lost fish.

If you need more info on tanks and Bettas let me know... Lots of knowledge to share here ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry about your fishy gigs :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I'm sorry about red 88! Hopefully Des doesn't take it too hard. 

Dobs- shouldn't school be out? Hopefully the next few days goes by fast. 

Cpp- yay for getting close! And double yay for the extra swimmers.


----------



## Jezika

CPP - fingers crossed all systems are go!

Dobs - sorry you feel poopy :(

Gigs - ah, poor Red 88. Let us know how Des took it. I remember when I had a rank how hard it was to keep fish alive at the beginning before all the water levels were established. And I actually have a morganite and rose gold ring because I seemed of it for so long, but it's not the best quality.

Re: cosleeping, Wooks I'm glad you made that distinction between cosleeping and bedsharing because my intention was always to cosleep but not bedshare. Well, & wanted to bedshare in the sense that we have one of those side sleeper things that go in the bed and has a mesh side where you can see baby right next to you. Problem is that it is precisely and ONLY in that thing that she gets grouchy and cries and fussed and won't sleep. When she's right there with us, touching us, she sleeps AMAZINGLY. Hence midwife showed me ways to bedshare where there is minimal risk of suffocation. It's the only way I can get *some* sleep, even though I'm in high alert and not sleeping the same amount she does as a result (I could be getting 7 hours of sleep per night if I could sleep when she does!!). Midwife did also say that newer research is showing that usually more than one major risk factor would have to be pr sent in order to pose a risk of SIDS, e.g., just bedsharing is pretty safe, but bedsharing + living in a smoking household poses a risk. And PL, I've heard so many medical professionals say that they're required by regulation to advise against bedsharing, yet it turns out that that's exactly what they did with their own kids. We may give the cosleeper thing another try though, because I could sleep better IF we can make it work. I think it's too uncomfortable for her to be on that flat, hard surface, though I know that's the point. And I do love being able to stroke and pat and kiss her whenever I want. Gah! Tough decisions!

Oh my milk has come in and my boobs are absolutely ginormous and constantly engorged with milk, leaking all over the place and giving Tilly the massivest poos. Now my concern is how I will juggle avoiding mastitis and not expressing so much milk when my boobs are full that my body thinks it needs to make even more. Any tips are welcome.


----------



## wookie130

I wish I had some sound nursing advice for you, Jez, but I was a formula feeder. I know that Kellymom.com is a fabulous resource for all things breastfeeding, milk supply, etc. I'm sure you can find some great tips on there! There's lots of nursing moms on this thread, too, I think.

Dobby- We're not out yet, either. Thursday is our last day before break. Ugh. It's the slowest week EVER. You'll be so glad when you can actually rest and slough around the house in yoga pants. I know I will be.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies for the fish advice, but I am no stranger to bettas. I've had at least one (and rescued/rehabbed several) for 5 years. The 20gal tank Red and Red 88 went into has been up and running for 3+ years, so def not new tank syndrome, plus all my tetras are fine. This is the first time I've ever had bettas just drop dead out of nowhere :-k I have a water testing kit though so I'll be testing it today and see where to go from there.

Dobs, when is school out for you? Will you be meeting up with your family once school lets out? I have a feeling they will help heal your soul :hugs: and I agree with wook...let's make sure some bad tv, ice cream, and yoga pants are on your agenda :thumbup:

Jez, I'm just curious...a week ago you were feeling deflated, like you'd never give birth. How are you feeling now about going overdue?

Cpp, yay! Sounds like you've got decent odds this cycle. Hope we get some line porn of a different sort in a couple weeks!


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez Matilda is so sweet! Have you heard of the dockatot? Some people seem to swear by it.. Im debating getting one although they are a bit pricey.

We had our second ultrasound yesterday and baby is a little girl!!! I am both surprised and excited now that I have changed my preconceived notion of what I was having lol.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Twag

Jezika said:


> CPP - fingers crossed all systems are go!
> 
> Dobs - sorry you feel poopy :(
> 
> Gigs - ah, poor Red 88. Let us know how Des took it. I remember when I had a rank how hard it was to keep fish alive at the beginning before all the water levels were established. And I actually have a morganite and rose gold ring because I seemed of it for so long, but it's not the best quality.
> 
> Re: cosleeping, Wooks I'm glad you made that distinction between cosleeping and bedsharing because my intention was always to cosleep but not bedshare. Well, & wanted to bedshare in the sense that we have one of those side sleeper things that go in the bed and has a mesh side where you can see baby right next to you. Problem is that it is precisely and ONLY in that thing that she gets grouchy and cries and fussed and won't sleep. When she's right there with us, touching us, she sleeps AMAZINGLY. Hence midwife showed me ways to bedshare where there is minimal risk of suffocation. It's the only way I can get *some* sleep, even though I'm in high alert and not sleeping the same amount she does as a result (I could be getting 7 hours of sleep per night if I could sleep when she does!!). Midwife did also say that newer research is showing that usually more than one major risk factor would have to be pr sent in order to pose a risk of SIDS, e.g., just bedsharing is pretty safe, but bedsharing + living in a smoking household poses a risk. And PL, I've heard so many medical professionals say that they're required by regulation to advise against bedsharing, yet it turns out that that's exactly what they did with their own kids. We may give the cosleeper thing another try though, because I could sleep better IF we can make it work. I think it's too uncomfortable for her to be on that flat, hard surface, though I know that's the point. And I do love being able to stroke and pat and kiss her whenever I want. Gah! Tough decisions!
> 
> Oh my milk has come in and my boobs are absolutely ginormous and constantly engorged with milk, leaking all over the place and giving Tilly the massivest poos. Now my concern is how I will juggle avoiding mastitis and not expressing so much milk when my boobs are full that my body thinks it needs to make even more. Any tips are welcome.

Jez - I also bed-shared with my son but he was then happy to go in his bassinet so co-slept until 6 months my daughter we bed-shared until 8 months and co-slept and she still bed-shares now on bad nights (she does not like sleep and has yet to sleep longer than an 5 hour stretch but hey ho such is life!) My midwife showed me safe ways to do this and yes you get a little cold lol but once you master the feeding laying down so no getting up OMG god-send :thumbup:

You have to do what works best for you as a family 


Re: breastfeeding - I would feed Matilda and then either express the boob you are not feeding from to empty it or if she is nursing from both express to empty after she has finished. Your milk has just come in so they will be engorged, leaking and sore until the regulate themselves and then they will be much better (until a growth spurt) - I can highly recommend cabbage leaves to help with the engorgement pain they have some natural oxident or something that helps and they are nice and cooling - it sounds odd but trust me it is great :thumbup:

I am sure other ladies on here also have some advice


----------



## StillPraying

Jez the cabbage leaves in the freezer really does help. Also there are stores that sell ice packs for your breasts that seriously felt like heaven lol if she doesn't completely empty your breasts when she nurses just finish them with a pump. I had a hand pump I kept near my rocking chair that I'd use. Re sleeping, I didn't realize the difference! I was a bed sharer. Obviously everyone has different opinions but in the end you have to do what is best for you and baby.

Gigs sometimes the pet store just has a bad batch of fish that die. Do they have any kind of guarantee? 

Future congrats on baby girl! I love having girls!


----------



## gigglebox

They do, have to bring the fish back with a water sample but I already flushed the fish.

I didn't get to breastfeed with Des so no advice here...hoping to do it this time but I definitely fear the soreness!


----------



## Cppeace

So ladies... If you look to my chart you can see I probably ovulated on my earliest cycle day ever. I am just so perplexed, but at least we got some insemination in day of and day before ovulation day. Craziness. I felt it would be early like cd 16 or 17 but cd 14? Never ever has that happened before and now if I don't get a bfp I'll have the shortest cycle ever as well... Loony loony body of mine.


----------



## DobbyForever

You know my bfp cycle I Oed on time when I usually don't so fxed! Great timing


----------



## Cppeace

Aww thanks Dobby :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yay! Hopefully it works, but if not at least you don't have to wait as long to try again :thumbup:

In fish talk...tested my water. Nitrates are definitely the culprit! Ammonia and nitrites are zero, but my nitrates are sky high at about 100-120ppm (should be 20 or less). Looks like I have several water changes in my future! Now I feel like an ass hat for not testing the water before adding fish :dohh: oh well...we'll get it under control then try again. I feel horrible but I also know most of those fish are destined to die in those little cups anyway :/


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- amazing timing! Hope those temps stay up to confirm ovulation! My doc said bd day of and day before ovulation is the best timing and it worked for me!

Gigs- glad you figured out the problem! And seems like an easy fix too. 

No advice on bed sharing it co-sleeping or breastfeeding.

Edited to add:

Congrats future!!! Any names picked out?


----------



## campn

Jez, how did I miss your news!?? I'm so sorry hun I swear my brain isn't working half of the time! Congratulations hun!! She's such a looker just like her mama she def got your exotic looks!! :D

About the giant boobies, you could pump just a bit so you're not too uncomfortable, but even a pump wouldn't empty you efficiently those first few days and man does it hurt! Keep her on the boob all the time, and let warm water run down the ta tas when you shower then pump so the milk flows easily, take advantage of that oversupply to save milk up, cause most of the time it'll adjust within a week or so and you won't feel as full. Mastitis is the last thing any new mom needs.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, nitrates are easy enough to deal with. Do a couple of water changes, not too big or often as you don't want to stress the survivors.. right there are still Tetras?

No experience with mastitis, but I did have a super sore spot in my right breast early on. A hot shower and massaging it during a feed resolved it after 24 hrs.
My mw said to just express from the other breast until it's comfortable again. If you do too much you'll just produce more. It's a catch 22... 
You do want baby to finish one breast before switching to the other. From what the mw Said baby should get foremilk and hindmilk, apparently there is a difference, both being important.
For me the leaking still hasn't stopped yet either. Any advice?


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh Future I forgot to comment! Any u/s pics to share? I second Green, name choices? I am excited for you!

Yup I've got 7 tetras in there. I'll do 25% changes every couple days and recheck water in a week or so.

I'm still surprised they survived over the betta :/


----------



## campn

Yes definitely wrong how they say let baby feed 15 minute from each side, this causes the baby to only get the foremilk which is low in fat and high in sugar, it causes gas, cramps and reflux. Once you put them on the boob and they poop right away that means you've too much of that foremilk, the softer your boob is, the denser and fattier your milk is. Let baby completely finish one breast first then switch. 

Pacific, I still leak if she doesn't eat for a long period of time than she's used to, it's normal! As long as you don't feel any hard lumps. 

I've started taking sunflower licithin and it prevents mastitis. It just makes emptying your entire breast out easier by dissolving the fat in the back in that foremilk.


----------



## mrs.green2015

It sounds like none of you are having supply issues that's awesome! I'm super nervous I won't produce enough both babies. I guess only time will tell.. 

Nothing going on here. Just lots of Braxton hicks contractions which apparently mean nothing since I wasn't even a little dilated Friday. 

I really need to run into the big town near by (30 minutes away) but I'm so lazy and chopped is on...


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw congrats on your :pink: future!!!!

Not that I don't love everyone else but sporadically reading today


----------



## Fern81

Congrats on a cuddly little pink bundle future!! 

Very interesting to read all the advice on bf. I really hope I'll be able to! I had a breast augmentation when I was 20 and have no idea if my milk ducts were damaged (the dr who did it was NOT a plastic surgeon lol but all I could afford!) I guess time will tell.

Sleeping arrangements - also very interesting to read how so many ladies end up bedsharing just because nothing else works. Atm I have inherited a small cozy carrycot, larger carrycot (both can go on my double bed), chicco "next to me" co-sleeper and a crib. Told dh tonight (as we assembled the co-sleeper to see how it works), that baby will have all those options and ten to one choose to sleep on top of us lol... I really intend NOT to bedshare but I can see how babies have their own ideas!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree Fern! We have a few different options but babies want what they want lol we intend not to bed share also. We plan on having the twins co-sleep in a large bassinet next to our bed though. Hopefully it works for all of us.


----------



## pacificlove

Future, congratulations on a little girl! So exciting :) any names pop into mind?

Campn, interesting about the sunflower lethicin. I'll have to look into it. Where do you find it? I was also under the impression that more green poop means baby is getting lots of foremilk? And yellow means it's also getting enough hind milk?

As for cosleeping, bedsharing.. I guess we are bedsharing as LO is sleeping right in front of my chest. If I even try to back up for a different position, he wiggles closer. The other night our bedroom got a little cold which caused me to pull up the blanket, every time I woke up I had the blanket like a tent over LOs head... Honestly I am starting to think the people that don't want you to cosleep or bedshare are making a bigger fuss then necessary, at least in my case. Or maybe I am just a "bad mom" :haha:
As my mw says, our bodies totally tune into the baby.


----------



## claireybell

Congrats on team :pink: Future! Girls are lovely <3 

As lomg as baby keeps feeding on the boob & fully empties Mastitis shouldnt be an issue, but engorgement will settle in a couple of days Jez :thumbup: 

Im currently bedsharing with Nuala as the lil minx wont sleep in her cot.. that being said, shes currently snoring soundly in there at this minute.. fx.. bet i just jinxed it Lol! 

Oh no Gigs.. hope Des takes news ok! No way of getting another to replace without him knowing? Other than Neons - what other fishies you have in the tank? Myfriend had Guppys, Neons & this other fancy wooshy tailed black fish which the pet shop said was all ok together, it killed all the other Fishys! My friend was not impressed! She saw it one day chasing the other fish & it was nipping their tails! :(


----------



## claireybell

Pacific yes too much foremilk is usually green as it means too much lactose! Nuala had awful tummy with wind when it was green! They can still gain weight with it but much less & at a slower rate acc to my health visitor


----------



## kittykat7210

I must have missed the little girl post!! Congrats!!! 

I'm loving all this breastfeeding advice, I'm paying very close attention as I'm hoping to breastfeed if I can!


----------



## DobbyForever

Is there a way to ensure if baby is getting hind milk instead of foremilk?


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Is there a way to ensure if baby is getting hind milk instead of foremilk?

Yes Dobby! Keep them on each breast until it's really soft, that's when that fatty milk starts coming out. Don't switch back and forth between breasts!

Pacific, I got my lecithin from amazon, lll try to find a picture of my milk with it, but it was all creamy goodness.


----------



## campn

This is pumped milk after taking the lecithin! Best thing ever!

Kitty, good job! Breastfeeding never came to me as this super natural thing, just gotta live by the tips and tricks until you some what get the hang of it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3680.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I think it's just a matter of emptying the boob. Baby will always have foremilk first, followed by hindmilk for the second half/end of the feed....correct me if I'm wrong ladies.

Cb I just have 4 neon tetras and 3 cardinal tetras, which basically look the same and they all shoal together. DS didn't notice the missing fish today...maybe I'll just tell him it's hiding, then replace it when the nitrate levels are back to normal. That feels wrong though lol

Dobs, when is school out?


----------



## gigglebox

Ok...who's tried their own breastmilk? What does it taste like? I tried it early with DS and it was just kind of....salty? Like in a saline way, not like table salt way. But I can't remember if that was after my milk came in or not. That was such a short time period, I don't really remember...


----------



## campn

Gigs, mine tasted like sugar water! Not bad if I may say so myself!


----------



## Cppeace

I've heard it taste kinda like cantaloupe juice lol


Ok Ladies the craziness continues... S, I had loads of ewcm yesterday, my opk was almost positive and woke to obvious temp spike so yep should be ovulation... Well I took my opk this morn and it was the same almost positive as yesterday..The EWcm was less the morn but about an hour ago I feel a strong ovulation pain in the ovary - like I normally do just on the right side and I need to pee so I take another opk just to make sure the lh is going down as it should.. It's positive! And I'm producing even more EWCM... What the heck am I dropping another egg or what? 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/POS%20OPK%2012%2021.jpg


----------



## TexasRider

Peace- I think you'll just have to wait and see what happens with your temp tomorrow- it could be two eggs I guess- i have no idea how that works lol but when in doubt Bd it out and get some more spermies in there if you can!


----------



## pacificlove

Wow campn! That looks like cream ready to go into someone's coffee :haha: 
How much of the lecithin do you take? 

Gigs, sometimes we have to protect our little ones from too much heart ache/hurt... If you feel like telling Des his fish must be hiding or helping Santa over the holidays, there is nothing wrong with that IMO.

Cpp, nice opk! Hope hubby is on for a round!

As for milk taste: I've had some make it back into my face.. (ask Logan how he managed that one!) And it was quite sweet, like campn said, warm sugar milk. Yumm, I can see the why kids love it ;)


----------



## wookie130

You may have been gearing up to ovulate before, and it fizzled. Now, that blazing positive OPK looks like you're LH hormone is gearing up to fire out an egg, so I'd do another couple of inseminations until that thing turns negative. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace this time around my opk was strongest the day of my temp rise/1dpo and crl matches with the dark positive opk being 1dpo. So unfortunately does feel wait and see. Can you do another insem just in case?

Gigs tomorrow is the last day. Half day thank god. We have PE (45m) and movie time (45m) and tests to finish so throw in some holiday math sheets or art and done deal


----------



## Cppeace

I'm about to wke my guy up to head to bed so I'll ask him but its doubtful... I have no doubt I already ovulated... I never get temps that high without having ovulated. If I get a drop it will be the craziest thing yet lol Insanity thy name is TTC


----------



## Twag

I am very interested in this lecthin :thumbup: Foremilk they will drink if they are thirsty rather than hungry also but this is more when they are older like my little madam :wacko:

Boob milk mine taste very sweet :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ok so either my nutrition was horrid or it wasn't milk, maybe colostrum? I can't remember. 

Dobs, enjoy your last day then take some time to do something fun for yourself! Maybe a carter's shopping spree? ;)


----------



## JLM73

I am by no means casught up but went back far enuff to see 
*CONGRATS JEZZZZ! TILDA IS HERE!!!*:happydance:
I a overwhelmed with bad sleep and family drama- short notice visits and departures gahhh I hate the holidays!:xmas11::xmas18::xmas21:
AF showing several days early when I was JUST about to start testing did not help either :growlmad:
And I still have shopping to do and mom is in B* mode again....
grrr
back when I can ...oh and gotta dble up the Clomid sometime today...


----------



## Twag

Good luck J


----------



## DobbyForever

J sorry for the drama :(. Good luck this cycle!

Gigs I'll try lol I have 5 tests to grade over the holiday because my kids dicked around and didn't do them on time r_r

Peace I see your temp is up so yeah that is odd. My only guess is maybe you went positive shortly after that last opk on low temp day and ovulated in the early hours of the morning allowing you to see that temp jump. Or maybe it was two eggs. No idea either way fxed!

God give me the strength to carry on today. I'm going straight to my mom's after work. But god they are so loud and stay up so late and since my big brother is home for a month I'm sleeping on an air mattress on the floor of one twins room. You think, you seriously would think, one of my three brothers would offer to either switch or take the sofa pullout so the pregnant lady wasn't sleeping on the floor with her head next to the heater OR other option head getting hit by the door r_r

Gigs I wish funds are on lockdown this month because of the panorama plus I don't want to buy anything now since I'm about 3 weeks from knowing the sex.


----------



## Cppeace

Well the opk was negative yesterday morn and the ewcm about gone, then later in the day My ovulation pain came back and increased, the opk went positive and the ewcm increased again... Was just crazy lol.. I stayed up and we inseminated again just to be safe lol 

Hiya all. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace definitely didn't hurt your chances glad insemination is working for you guys.

Dobby, yikes. Maybe they will offer a bed during your stay. Also just realized you'll be 9 weeks on Christmas:)

J sorry about stupid AF. I hope that this cycle is the one :)

My brain is fried as I've not slept well past 2 nights. I'm excited my dad's arriving today from Wisconsin. Anyways, FIL said the other day all the grandkids were in the playroom (DH and i were in there with our 2 nephews and we had our lil Chihuahua) we just grinned because he really did have another grandkid in there. 

Will probably be busy visiting with family and then big announcement, but I want to wish you all a merry Christmas:)


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Gigs, mine tasted like sugar water! Not bad if I may say so myself!

Haha i love this! "Well i did make it myself" :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Wow Camps your breastmilk looks lovely & creamy like formula! Im well impressed :)


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- hope your day goes by fast and then you'll be off for the holidays- Our last day was last Friday so it's been nice to basically stay at home and not do much outside of laundry and dishes etc.

AF is gone and I should O sometime next week. We should be able to get a decent amount of bd in since I'm off till January 2nd and don't have to get up and get ready so early. I still have to get up around 7 since that's when my daughter usually wakes up but I can laze around in my sweatpants for most of the day if I so choose.

I've been binge watching Big Bang Theory and I have started on season 7 just yesterday. Man I love that show.... 

Yay peace! Looks like O definitely Happened especially if you get one more high temp to confirm!


----------



## Cppeace

Oh my temps always stay up, I sometimes have a drop between 4dpo and 7 dpo, but normally it is up for the 10-12 days of my LP


----------



## gigglebox

Looks promising cpp, fingers crossed this is the month! 

J welcome back! Do offer us details when you're able! 

Dobs, good point. My problem now is I only want wolf themed clothes. This is evidently an impossible task. They exist, but I can only find them for like $16 a onesie. 

Anatomy scan in 1 week...I'm excited and a little nervous...but after that we'll start prepping the nursery. I'm all about the gray and white color scheme but not sure if hubs will agree...we'll see...


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex lazy sweatpants sounds lovely :). Hoping for some good timing and a New Years bfp!

Gigs yaaay anatomy scan but yikes $16 for a onesie! I did that once it was in downtown and I didn't want to walk out so I just bought it lol Alaska had aooooo many cute wolf stuff and target's Carters here has a lot of wolf going on but they are not in sale yet


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- some wild stuff I've seen has been with the holiday/ winter stuff so I bet it'll go on sale soon! 

Cpp- great temps and bd schedule. Fx this is it. 

Tex- sounds like you have the perfect break planned out. Take full advantage of it.


----------



## Cppeace

lol WEll I'm just lucky I started early.. My ovulation came the earliest it's ever been, but I feel good about this cycle so FX


----------



## TexasRider

Annndddd another one of my friends just announced she's pregnant....... argh.....


----------



## Cppeace

Texas that is so rough to see so many around you get pregnant when struggling with doing so yourself. I know I was so annoyed seeing every CB HPT add on Hulu and I just avoid Facebook now lol


----------



## TexasRider

I should honestly be used to it by now. I've been trying since July of 2015 and I can't even count how many pregnancies My friends and family have announced in that time- it feels like everyone has even though it's not really.


----------



## Cppeace

June of 2015 here with just the one crazy/limbo miscarriage so yeah been forever here to. It get worse the longer I tried until I took a 2 month break and now I feel a bit more optimistic again. We'll see how long that lasts lol


----------



## gigglebox

Just found this pic from the gender scan haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0056.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Michellebelle

July of 2014 here. Sigh. Sometimes I feel like it's never gonna happen.


----------



## Cppeace

lol no offense Gig but that looks like a face hugger from Alien lol


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Tex :hugs: it never gets easier, and you never get "used to it". It's ok to be upset :hugs: I recall vividly the pain of watching 3 friends conceive their babies the same time I had my c/p, then I went through a m/c and they all had their babies before I even got pregnant. It hurt, and I wish I could say it doesn't bother me now that I'm pregnant but the truth is I'm a bit sad that now I'm the only person I know who is pregnant. It would have been nice having friends with kids close in age. But babies happen in their own time, not on our schedules. Hopefully your upcoming appointment will give you insight and hope! And ultimatley a bfp!


----------



## gigglebox

Cppeace said:


> lol no offense Gig but that looks like a face hugger from Alien lol

Ha, it takes a bit more than this to offend me :haha: this is the type of ultrasound that my hubs finds creepy, lol. But i had to laugh because hte baby's penis is so ridiculously obvious, it's a wonder I had two scans leaning girl. 

Can you see the two legs and his little winky? :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to keep posting...

Mich, was hubby ever analyzed for any fertility issues? I can't remember. Have you considered other options, like iui?


----------



## Cppeace

I can see the winky cause it's pointed out but the rest is kinda a unidentifiable mass lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol, if you don't know what to look for it just kind of looks like a penis with 73 limbs coming off of it haahhaha


----------



## Michellebelle

gigglebox said:


> Sorry to keep posting...
> 
> Mich, was hubby ever analyzed for any fertility issues? I can't remember. Have you considered other options, like iui?

His semen analysis came back completely fine. The last time he had one done was two years ago though, so he's going for a repeat after I ovulate this cycle. We'd probably do iui if he has issues, but it's so pricey! 

I just try to keep up the hope that it will happen for us eventually!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that ultrasound confused me sooo much too haha! I'm better with 2d ultrasounds lol. That are zoomed out. I can tell the head from the butt. That's it. 

I made white chocolate chip peppermint cookies tonight. Soooo good, but also soooo bad for you :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

mm that sounds good Shae:thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

*Sending you virtual cookies* lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol mmmm E cookies should truly be a thing... Where are those teleporters Star trek promised us ?


----------



## Jezika

I was rushed to hospital yesterday after I collapsed due to postpartum haemorrhage. They tried to get all the clots out by hand, which was hands down the most painful experience of my life; I screamed the emergency department down with sounds that will genuinely haunt me. My mum was with me and nearly passed out. In the end they had to sedate me to do it, and discovered I'd need a D&C. In the meantime DH was at home in the early hours of the morning, scrambling to find formula for Tilly and in pieces about what had happened. I lost so much blood I came close to needing a transfusion and have been given iron via iv since. Now recovering from D&C and they transferred me to labour and delivery where I gave birth and where DH has now brought Tilly to spend the night with me (and he's sleeping on a cot). Other than feeling a bit traumatized, I'm annoyed that one doc advised me to pump and dump to avoid mastitis and coz of meds, so I rented a pump and did just that, but then it turned out the meds were fine for breast milk and I could've given it to her after all. 

I'm staying in overnight to be monitored, but now irrationally scared that they maybe didn't get everything and I will go home and bleed again heavily. My haemoglobin was down to 71 and will take weeks to build back up and that scares me. :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0470.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pacificlove

Omg jez, how scary! I am glad you are on the mend with Tilly at your side now. Do they have any idea why you hemorrhaged days later?
Take it easy, rest up and hopefully hubby or your mom get to stay home with you while you recover. 
Tilly still has that adorable newborn look! Enjoy, it's gone so quickly!!

Tex, sorry to hear about yet another announcement in your friend circle... I can't imagine. Just know your turn will come and all the attention will be on you.


----------



## Aphy

Omg Jez, that sounded like a terrifying experience! I am glad you are recovering. I am sure they must have gotten it all now. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Fern81

Jez hun I'm horrified to read about what you went through but so relieved that you are OK!! I hope wholeheartedly that you will recover quickly xx


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god Jez that sounds so scary!! I'm glad you got to the hospital and that you're on the mend!! I hope you recover quickly and never have to go through that again!


----------



## campn

Jez that's just horrifying, they should have examined your placenta upclose after you delivered it before just tossing it out. I'm so sorry this happened! Sounds like you're going to be okay and on the road back to recovery! I'm sure having your little girl there helps <3


----------



## Cppeace

Jez, so sorry that happened hon. The inept work of the medical industry often horrifies me. Were you in the US I'd totally recommend placing a law suit against the incompetent hospital and staff, but as you are in Canada I am unsure of your laws in such cases. I hope you mend fast dear.


----------



## gigglebox

Jezzzz, omg! Nothing is worse than being a highly anxious person and then having your fears actually happen! So sorry you went through that! Why on earth would they try to remove things by hand?! Glad you're on the mend now, but wow...how scary. I'll tell you though, I've had a d&c before (after a misdiagnosis--thanks doctor!) and they scrape down all the walls of your uterus, so it's very unlikely they'd miss anything. 

And your poor bubby :( omg that is literally my husband's greatest fear, that I'll die from childbirth complications. I feel badly for him he had to go through that, too. 

So what do they do to help you get your blood levels back to par?


----------



## shaescott

Jez I'm so sorry that happened to you! That's terrifying! On the bright side, Tilly is frickin adorable!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs tbh I have no idea what is what because I see an adult face on the right lol and penis is where

Lttcers hugs. It will happen and when it does you do forget the struggle and wait. My mom always says that the more you work for or struggle for something the more the universe pays you back. Praying for your bfps to come soon


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I'm so sorry! That's absolutely terrifying for you and your family. You guys are in my thoughts!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs just saw the label I thought the penis was the mouth of the old man face

Jez that is terrifying. I am so sorry that happened but relieved you were able to get care. I know exactly what that feels like. Not everything came out with the twins and they monitored it for weeks. Once it got close to the cervix, my gyn ripped it out by hand. I didn't expect that level of pain at all. I don't scream or cry I at the doctor's (how my mom raised us) but I did both that day. Hoping for a speedy recovery :hugs: and I second Shae Tilly is cuuuuuuute


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for triple post but on my phone so navigating pages is annoying.

Afm told my parents about SO and now everyday is a lecture about "your life will be so hard" and "your baby will be fucked up". I sent them a legitimate 2016 study showing single motherhood does not have ill affects on kids, it's other factors that tend to be higher with single moms like money and fighting with baby daddy. So feeling shitty again. I keep telling them I don't do the problem-centric view of the world and to talk solutions or not talk at all but parents will be parents. "Because we love you we have to say something" r_r

In better news my twin actually checked with me before bringing friends over late at night despite saying "you're not really on the floor, you have the air mattress". The other twin asked to go to my prenatal but it's so early and transvag and a long appointment so I told him next time. And big bro refused my food (first time) because he didn't want to take food away from the baby. And my mom is (not without some explicitives at the time) still going to my appointment. So I feel loved.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs I wish they would hold their tongue but you know they're behind you...despite being dicks about the potential hardships. They'll get totally on board once baby looks more like a baby on ultrasounds, is my prediction. That is so sweet the way the boys are treating you <3


----------



## DobbyForever

They're on board and still baby me, they just don't know that I am fully aware single parenting is harder than parenting with two people. They still want me to have the baby and all that but are just like BTW it's going to suck. The other thing was my mom is working full time and had planned to quit when I got pregnant, but I live farther away and with the twins in college and looking at grad schools/my stepdad semi-retired she kind of has to keep working.


----------



## DobbyForever

But great-grandmother I'm sure would step up. If she stops being afraid of my dogs lol


----------



## campn

Dobby like gigs said, they love you and support you no matter what but I think they trust that no matter what they said you won't take offense cause of how close you all are, it's okay to tell them guys chill, really I know dads who are barely ever home with their kids and simply sperm donors to those kids! Your kid will grow up saying my parent loved me with all she's got, instead of "I wish my dad loved me"!


----------



## gigglebox

Afraid of your dogs?!!! How??? They are so adorable! 
Ok good, glad they're still supportive. I swear people just love to tell you about the worst part of situations. I'm not sure why...I have a friend that keeps remindingg more how sleep deprived I'm going to be with an infant. Like, thanks, I know it's hard...I don't need to be reminded. I know it's not the same...more like when my dad was trying to tell me how hard starting a farm would be, and how was I going to raise animals I had no experience with...blah blah blah.

All this criticism from a man who had zero farm experience.


----------



## shaescott

Oooo Dobs are we gonna get pics from this upcoming appt?


----------



## DobbyForever

Pics all looked good. Gyn was supportive of impending single motherhood. Mom had a good time. Two hours though but yup see baby again on 1/18 for my screening ultrasound then 2/14 for ref gyn. My mom wants me to cancel my panorama lol not happening. Placenta isn't fully formed and pretty much still wrapped all around the sac so no ramzi theory for me. Hopeful part of me says it looks wrapped on the Boy side
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8787.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11









IMG_8788.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks love honestly it's so refreshing how into the baby they are. :)

Gigs she was afraid of my cat, too. Lol she is so bizarre. Love her though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Look at that cute little baby!! So so happy for you Dobs! I know families can be pains in the asses but they just have to express their feelings then things mellow just like that did before when you told them you were preggo.


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> Look at that cute little baby!! So so happy for you Dobs! I know families can be pains in the asses but they just have to express their feelings then things mellow just like that did before when you told them you were preggo.

They are pretty mellow I think they just have to think aloud to process. My mom was like book this appointment on this day at this time because I can go! Oooo I want to go with you to breastfeeding and birthing classes! Hehe


----------



## Cppeace

Dobs looks like lildobby is doing great :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's awesome Dobs! My mom is the same way. She insisted on going with me today even though I explained to her NST is super boring and the ultrasound they do you can't see anything because babies are so big they just look for their heart to know where to place the monitors. I told her that's why DH isn't even going it's super lame and takes forever lol and then we're there and she said "okay I'm bored now" lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I'm bored now love it


----------



## shaescott

GUMMY BEAR OMG your little Dobby is sooo cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Shae! Mini Dobs is huuuuungry today


----------



## Fern81

Awww such a cutie Dobby!! I love those early scans! :)

Green- another week closer! I'm soooo uncomfortable and can't breathe but at the dr today when he was too large to get a nice face shot (like you've mentioned!), I got so sad suddenly. Feels like I'm not ready to stop being pregnant yet but at the same time I'm so over it!? It already feels like my boy is growing up too fast :( such conflicting emotions, oi. I can't remember now; will you be going back to work after the twins are born, or be a SAHM? 

Cpp- your timing looks excellent :) in fact that's how my infertility specialist "orders" timed intercourse lol! 3-4 days abstaining and then bd days o-1, o, o+1. :) fx for you!!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, you are almost on baby watch too!


----------



## Cppeace

lol thanks Fern- The first one was supposed to just warm up and then unexpectedly bam early ovulation happened lol


----------



## Jezika

I thought I'd already posted that the doc ended up recommending a blood transfusion anyway coz my haemoglobin dipped to 61, but not sure if posted. Anyway, I'm getting the blood now and am told I'll feel a lot better. DH was so scared and upset though :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0493.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- my specialist was the same. He swore by o-1 and o timing. 

Fern- I totally get what you mean by them growing up already. I think I'll miss being pregnant a little too but my anxiety is taking over with them still in there. This morning when they did a scan it was hard to see (I think because of my poor water intake yesterday) and I was so convinced something had happened to one of them. So even though I know my worry will never go away I think being able to physically see they're okay will help me a lot. 
I will be staying home for as long as possible. I won't be going back to my other job but I may get something part time if needed. 
Is your little boy head down and ready to go?

Pl- how's mom life? Are you getting the hang of doing everything while DH is away at work?


In case I forget with all the hectic-ness Merry Christmas to all those who celebrate. We're having immediate family for dinner tomorrow night then going to a family breakfast Sunday followed by a low key Christmas dinner at home. Still a lot for a big ol pregnant lady though. Many people have said and had dreams about my boys coming Christmas so maybe it's a sign?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, totally understandable that dh is upset. Mine would have been beside himself...
After mine watched me go through 20 hours of back labor and major surgery he made a half serious comment about getting snipped. He is not ready to go through this again. I think it's almost harder for them to watch then for us to go through it. Hubby's just don't get enough credit for the support they give us..

Mrs g, I am figuring this all out: making it up as I go. ;)
Merry Christmas to you too! 
We are headed to see our families too. First time in years (spent the last 4 Christmases 1800km away).


----------



## gigglebox

Nail on the head PL, they don't get enough credit. Mine also says the day des was born was the worst day of his life. Obviously he was happy to have his son but the process was scary and he thought des & I were both going to die. 

Jez what is the number supposed to be at? I'm glad they intervened--that sounds so terrifying. How are you feeling now?

Dobby, awwwwww glad everything is progressing as it should! What's the process for the panorama? Do they just take your blood ir do they have to get some from the uterus? When i had issues with des it was an interuterine draw that was super painful.


----------



## wookie130

Jez! How scary! I'm glad you're still HERE, and that all is looking up. It had to be utterly traumatic...on the flipside of any medical negligence that may or may not have contributed to the PPH, thank goodness for the physicians who treated you for the PPH itself! Without them, you may not have lived. Feel better soon, honey.

Dobs- Look at your little babeh! Awww! Single parenthood will be your parenting "normal", so I think you'll rock it. Always, ALWAYS give yourself grace, though. In other words, allow yourself room to make mistakes. All of us moms make 'em. 

Tex- It won't get any easier, honey. I'm sorry. &#128577; I do have faith that your appointment will get the ball rolling, and will give you a course of action. I started to feel more in-control of my emotions once I sought out help for my fertility stuff. It gave me hope. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I'm sorry. I hope it does help you feel better. Poor hubby :(. Wish I lived closer to organize a meal train or something I have to second Gigs and PL. Not SO but my mom today was like I get so scared thinking about my daughter giving birth knowing how painful vaginal is and my experience with multiple c-section and started crying! I was like . But you're taking everything like a champ

Green lol I wouldn't worry they are just wishful thinking.

Fern baby waaaaaatch!!!!

Tex I second Wookie that if this month is not the month (though I hope it is) that appointment will definitely get things going.

Gigs it is totally painless. This doctor likes to do an ultrasound first (honestly I think just for the reason to charge you or to check your date since you must be 10 weeks). Then they just take a blood sample and off it goes. :). I brought it up to my doctor and she said so many women want the NIPT testing Kaiser now offers the choice: you can do NIPT or California Screening but not both. She did say the CAScreening is more broad so of the two she suggests the latter. But really doing both is pointless and "asking for trouble" lol. But I have my heart set on the gender now lol and I already set aside the money. But the gyn and my mom are like there are so many things you can get for your baby for a few hundred why waste it. Um cuz I'm my father's daughter and I want to know now lol


----------



## kittykat7210

CPP, me and hubby only had sex the day before ovulation this month and it worked for us so fingers crossed you get the same result!!

Looking good Dobs!! Such a cute little bean in there already, glad it's going well!! 

Merry Christmas to anyone who wants it, because I will forget tomorrow (still need to wrap everything) 

Still trying to figure out how to survive Christmas Day with the in laws, we aren't telling them until 12 week scan goes okay (they hate me and already blame me for our other losses so we are just not telling them this time) I just wish I could see my own family this Christmas :( I won't be drinking but they always shove alcohol down my throat, and I'll have to be careful with tea as well because I normally drink tons of that but the caffeine content makes it a no go, I'll have to buy some alcohol free wine or something XD


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, glad to hear your family is supporting, maybe that they don't always show it in a way we understand, but it sounds like they are trying.

Gigs, I so agree with worst and best day in hubby's view... I think what has helped us so far is that we have talked about every detail in the following weeks. I felt someone stroke my head throughout the entire csection. At some point I saw someone with a tatooed forearm reach over me. About a week later I found out from talking with hubby that it was him stroking my head (Almost could not believe that, but bless him!) and the arm belonged to the anesthetist. (I didn't "see" her face until 24 hours later even though she placed an epidural hours earlier) Who knew I had 3 ppl by my head alone! The talking definitely helped us with closure and processing what happened and we are OK with it.
During the section I was in such a different state of mind that I am glad hubby could fill in the blanks...It lasted I'd say from the month being wheeled out of my room until I was back in my room that i was not myself.


----------



## Cppeace

sigh, my cm went back ewcm again... it's too early to be this crazy lol


----------



## campn

Green, awww please take it easy and excuse yourself whenever you feel too tired! I'm thinking maybe after New Years!?? Merry Christmas to you hun!!

Dobby, photogenic little gummy bear!

Fern, baby watch already!?? What!? Where did the time go!?

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Conception for us was either on o day or o-1. I did not use an opk stick that day, and we only DTD once during the fertile period.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I think we timed our insemination great lol I'm just concerned that two eggs may have dropped lol


----------



## claireybell

Merry christmas eve ladies :) 

OMG JEZ!! You poor thing thats well scary, hugs :hugs: terrifying for hubs aswell.. so glad you are on the mend though!! 

Gigs i love your unidentifiable gender mass lol! Only see its a boy from the lil arrow there, im rubbish with scans haha! But its lovely n cute all the same. 

Dobs aww your lil jelly bean <3 uou can almost see diddy lil arms in your avatar pic hehe! sorry your mum isnt as supportive yet esp when you told her about SO! But you can totally do this alone hun & you know what, sometimes even when there are both parents raising a child, some men just end up letting the mums do EVERYTHING as they're so lazy!! So its like single parenting anyways! :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Cppeace said:


> Lol I think we timed our insemination great lol I'm just concerned that two eggs may have dropped lol

Twins eeeeee!!!! ;)


----------



## Cppeace

Shh CB... My guy would have a heart attack lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol peace fxed for one healthy sticky beanie


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Dobby :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Twins are amazing! 
(Maybe I'm biased... lol)


----------



## Cppeace

lol When I told my guy "Yeah, I think I may have dropped two eggs this month" His response was. "What?" Looks at me with big eyes " Then we shouldn't have done that last insemination."
I told it wouldn't prolly make any difference.

Mrs. Green I have nothing against Twins, but having them would be complicated for me and my plans so I prefer one if possible. Curious did you have any early signs it was twins?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- nope no signs it was twins. They're pretty much all myths. Some swear by high hcg but mine wasn't even that high. It was slightly high but the doubling time was only around 43 hours if I remember correctly... which means a lot of singletons are higher and faster than mine.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby lil dobby is soooo cute. Glad your mom went with you too.

Jez I'm so glad you're okay. Glad you're getting transfusion too. Here's to getting better and being home.

Cppeace, I know some people randomly have twins and I preferred a singleton. I was happy to only see one baby at ultrasound. We would have come around to twins idea if it happened though.

Gigs has the nitrates went back to normal yet?

Greenie also funny your family is dreaming of Christmas babies


----------



## gigglebox

Merry Christmas everyone! I'm just going to assume I'll be MIA most of tomorrow so want to say it now :)

Cpp, I'm with you, my preference is definitely not multiples! But man, I tell ya, it definitely feels like I've got more than one when he's kicking and punching about!

Anatomy scan is on Wednesday or maybe Thur...can't remember. But I want to see how it's possible to get kicked so high and so low. My brain is still like, "maybe they missed one..." :haha: after this many scans I'm sure they didn't, but i
There is definitely some interesting stuff going on...starting with the early and quick tomdarken bfp, then the symptoms way worse this time, then being convinced it was a girl...then two "professionals" leaning girl (what if they just saw the other baby? :haha: )...every time they did an u/s at my later appointments they foxused on baby then were done, def didn't look around...

But then I realize I'm crazy, and the reality is my feeling of having a girl was so rediculously strong that I'm having trouble believing there's no girl in there. Realistically i know it's one boy, and I'm very happy with that <3 and we've settled on the name Levin and hubs said he loves it and that means the world to me.

Fluek, nitrates are back at a good level :thumbup: and I got another betta yesterday which Des picked out lol. He asked about Red 88 and I said, "I don't know what happened to him." Then he said, "The red fish went to heaven" lol. He definitely doesn't really "get" that clncept but he knows there wasn't a red fish in the tank anymore. So this is the last betta for now, hope this one makes it longer than 3 days :dohh: in the meantime hubs has jokingly called me the fish killer :roll: 

And in case you were wondering, DS named this new fish "88". I'm sensing a theme.


----------



## Cppeace

Well gigs twins do occasionally get missed on ultrasound but it's pretty rare after around 14 weeks if the tech knows what they are doing.

I'm just insomniac since ovulating, on and off headache, congested... back bothering me.... all of this highly unusual and no real cause.... I need some good sleep.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, how adorable is your betta saga with Des? LOL! :cloud9: I'm glad he didn't take Red 88's journey to the great fish bowl in the sky too hard...and I'm glad he's happy to now have 88 to take his place. :) Hopefully 88 has a longer life than the last two...the nitrate situation sounds under control now. ;) I don't know, Gigs. I LOVE the idea of two little boys. I mean, I have one of each, and that's wonderful, but there's a bond between brothers that is so special...just like the bond between sisters can be so close. I love the name Levin, by the way! It's unique, but not unique-weird, as so many names tend to be right now. :rofl: It's nice! Isn't it fun when you know the gender, and you have your name, and you start to think of the little being inside of you as your son, and your son has a name? It just makes things that much more intimate, and real.

Twins. Quite frankly, now that I have two toddlers, and a uterus that it very likely to explode (i.e. rupture) if I ever go into real labor, the idea of having two in there scares the living hell out of me. To go from 2 to 4 kids instantly sounds like the perfect recipe for PTSD for me. I mean, financially, it just cannot happen...and someone would have to live in the garage, or on the roof. I'm just not convinced (nor is my OB, rightfully) that my uterus would support two babies at this point. Now don't get me wrong, I would have LOVED twins if they were my first kids, and I already didn't have children to support and raise. Twins + a singleton would be a perfect little family in my book, seriously. But the two people I have + a set of twins = living H-E-L-L. Oofta. Rough stuff.

Merry Christmas to everyone! This morning I made eggnog donuts for the kids, and we're getting all dressed up for the Christmas Eve service this afternoon, and heading over to DH's folks for supper and some gifts. Then we're putting together our gingerbread house tonight, going to bed, doing our presents in the morning and stockings, and having a nice breakfast casserole. Then we're heading out of town to my family's home for the rest of the day. Everyone travel safely, and enjoy whatever plans you've made!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs Levin is adorable! I agree unique but not so far out there it's weird. I'm surprised they don't look around. Mine always do baby then check both of my ovaries. I thought that was standard. Also how cute with Des that he took it well. Wonder where this 88 came from.

Peace hope you get some gooooood sleep tonight.

Re twins: I loooove my twin brothers. If I had a realiable partner, I would welcome twins. But financially I can't afford twins AND I make too much to qualify for assistance. There is something beautiful about the bond twins share and watching them grow, but I totally get it just does not work for everyone. My mom said it was her hardest pregnancy: she was passing out all the time, super sick, they delivered them early because of the uterus rupture thing, only pregnancy that she had GD, and 2x the poop and feeding. She has always said the only reason she got through it unscathed was my stepdad and me (I helped a little!!!) helping out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie btw your morning sounds lovely!!! Everyone here is still zZzZ


----------



## Fern81

Reading the birth stories just reminds me again how mommas are HEROES. Women are so strong to go through all that and propagate the human race. And all the ladies who are bravely ltttc and/or have had losses... geez there are no words for the amount of respect I have for us all. The "weaker sex"?? Pfffffff. 

Baby watch in a short time ;) my lil man is head down and back-to-front but hasn't dropped yet. Dr does say it feels like he is starting to drop BUT he has been measuring large so she will keep an eye on him. If his shoulders and/or head are too large then we might have to consider a cs. At this stage though I'm firmly clinging to my plan of a vb!

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate xx hope you have a blessed day xx


----------



## Cppeace

I mean my chest feels heavy like I'm sick but I'm just a tiny bet congested, I'm sneezing a ton, My lower back hurts, I wake like 4 times a night for no reason.. My temp is not it's normal self for 3 or 4 dpo... It's way too early for symptom spotting and I'm just feeling off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Moms are heros. My mom is my hero! :)

Fern that is exciting! Does your doc think he'll be here before EDD? Hoping you get your vb birth

Peace I'm sorry you feel off :(. I symptom spot all the time lol never too early.


----------



## Cppeace

lol I normally do very little symptom spotting, but my brain is like LOOK AT THIS to every little oddity lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha well I hope the sudden hypersensitivity to symptoms is a sign


----------



## Cppeace

Lol We shall see in about a week lol... There is def a minor chemical change before implantation but that is when the big chemicals show up and multiply... I shouldn't go too crazy before then unless these things get more unusual.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Symptom spotting also starts again when you're close to your EDD lol every time something new happens I'm like "oooh is this a symptom? I'll google it!"


----------



## Fern81

Cpp- in retrospect my ivf tww was really different from any other tww previously and my symptoms meant bfp! Although I didn't believe it until my first u/s... but that's another story ;). Fx!

Dobby- no she doesn't seem concerned that he will be preterm or even pre-EDD. I'm seeing her once more mid Jan for my 37 week scan and then we will know more! Although I'm uncomfortable I really don't want him to come before 39 weeks. Preemies just have a harder time. My sister's twins were born at 36 weeks and even though that's not very early, it was very hard on her and them. They are doing fine now but the first year was tough. One twin still has a lot of immune issues. 
Ok now I'm RAMBLING lol :) forgive me! Seems like I'm trying to convince myself here!! XD


----------



## Fern81

Bwaahaha SO TRUE Green!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Fern that is tough. Autoimmune stuff is so hard. My older brother has an autoimmune disease. My mom swears my brothers were taken out at 34 weeks and they came home within a couple days/were fine. I'm hoping your little boy stays cooking in there until 39 :)

Green remind me again when you see your gyn next


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Thanks Fern. And yeah I'm sure it is exactly the same symptom spotting. I've already done so much research on all aspects of ttc and pregnancy and delivery. I'm a research junkie. 
Hmm I oddly just read something about more fluid being produced in the lungs when pregnant... I can't find out why though... Weird.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp sounds to me like your body is fighting off a virus. On the plus side, being more susceptible to disease in the tww is a good sign :thumbup:

Aww ladies thanks so much for your kind words about "Levin". I want to be one of those people that don't give a crap about anyone else's opinion but the truth is I do care :blush: and it does make me feel more confident in my decision when other people like it too.

Omg Green! 35 weeks?! You may make it to twin full term yet!

As far as delivering early...I think it just goes either way. I had one friend deliver at 36 weeks and her son, although small and just shy of 5 lbs, he had no complications and was allowed to leave within a couple days. Then recently I had another friend deliver at 36 weeks and her girl was around the same weight but had to be in nicu for a week or so.


----------



## Fern81

Oh yeah Gigs- really love the name.


----------



## Cppeace

I've considered being sick or fighting off getting sick but no one that's been around me has been sick. I've hven't even really done more than head to the backyard in over a week. So I'd have had to catch it from like the mail- that's about the only outside contact I've had recently and my guy messes with the mail way more than me. 
It's just me speculating is all.... I expect no BFP. lol I have become quite immune to bfn disappoint.


----------



## DobbyForever

Speaking of names I got leeeeectured by parents. They think baby should have SO's last name . Which is so bizarre because they said it was dumb my cousin gave her kids the bf's last name and he at least stuck around. 

Peace I also heard that about illness and I was sick right around O and in my tww if I recall so fixed 

I feel poopy lol just wanted to complain


----------



## Cppeace

Sowwy you feel poopy Dobby. 

Yeah, it's odd you're parents think you should give the babe SO last name. Personally, Our kids(If we get them) will get both our last names, mine then his- but since both our last names are one syllable it's easier on the ears and tongue lol.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I would want to have the same last name as my kid, so it's complicated when you're not planning to marry the father and take his name or already married with his name. I would give baby my last name if I was you, but that's just me.


----------



## Cppeace

I found this really interesting:

The early pregnancy factor

The early pregnancy factor or EPF is a imuno-suppressant protein and has been detected in mammals right after conception. Its function is to prevent the immune system from attacking the new embryo. Research carried out on human embryos showed positive results within 48 hrs after conception. 
Pregnancy symptoms 48 hrs after conception?

Some women just know right away when they are pregnant. Also, a large percentage of women start to feel pregnancy symptoms very early on, even as early as a few days after conception. Health professionals will tell you that this is not possible since implantation hasn't occurred yet. However, in light of the research done on the early pregnancy factor, it could indeed be possible! The imuno-suppressant functions of the EPF could cause pregnancy symptoms to occur especially if your body is more sensitive to this protein. Morning sickness, in particular, has been linked to immunity suppression.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- love the name. Forgot to comment on it earlier. And I know! 35 week!!! I think these boys are making it to twin full term. I think they'll come out in the 37th week since I turn 38 on a Saturday and I'm scheduling to my OB can be there. So I'm assuming it'll be the very end of the 37th week. Unless of course my next growth scan comes back that baby B isn't catching up weight wise they may take them a week or so earlier. 

Dobs- next apt is next Friday. Sometime next week will be my next growth scan (is Kaiser ever calls me back!)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Merry Christmas, ladies!

I strongly suspected by 4 or 5dpo with both this pregnancy and the mc that I'd conceived. There were symptoms that just didn't happen any other time.

Fern, dropping isn't necessarily a big deal. None of mine have been engaged in the pelvis til well into active labour. 

Dobs, wtf would you give the baby his last name? That's just silly lol unless he's going to be the father. I had a different surname to Joe for the first year (we didn't get married til I was 18 weeks with Nat) but the intention was always to get married and change name so I had the same as the kids. It makes life easier :haha: 

I forgot the rest of what I was going to say. It's been a very long day. I did my back in sitting on the floor wrapping presents, then hosted a party for six children plus my own three, without DH (it was his idea, then he remembered he was up for Christmas eve service with his choir, duh) 

On the plus side, as soon as they're dressed tomorrow, I'm off duty. My f**ked back and efforts today mean I intend to sit and be brought coffee all tomorrow afternoon at the clan gathering, then my SIL is taking the kids overnight.


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't know what time it is for all you ladies but right here it's 0:08 meaning it's Christmas!!! So merry Christmas guys!!! Xx


----------



## Cppeace

Merry Christmas Kitty :)


----------



## claireybell

Merry christmas ladies! Hope ya'll have a wonderful time xx :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Merry Christmas! It's still C. Eve here we just did the tree and my baby ornmanebts are fragile so kept separate but they couldn't find them waaaaaaah


----------



## Cppeace

aww that stinks Dobby


----------



## DobbyForever

I was whining about it but then my mom said the way I should look at it is that each kid has an ornament or two from first Christmas, but mine are the only expensive, custom, fragile ones so I'm special haha


----------



## Cppeace

awww well that does make it a little better :)


----------



## TexasRider

Well my first Christmas ornament and others that my Parents bought for me (brass ones with my name and year engraved on them) were given to me when I got married to my first husband- long story short I never got them back after the divorce and I assume they are either in a landfill or they went into a bonfire a long time ago and will never be recovered.... 

In other news I'm waiting for my child to go to bed so I can go to bed- we have to go to my sister in laws for Christmas tomorrow and she loves 3 hours away. So we basically spend 6 total hours in the car (coming and going) to be able to visit for about 3-4 hours.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, love how you're like "i'm totally not pregnant...but look at all these pregnant-y things going on with me!" Hahaha. You inspired me to go back and look aty own symptoms; I'd confidently say I got "real" ones at 6dpo, which was aversion to food. I get it every time I've been pregnant, where nothing is appealing to me, even though I'm starving. Also had soft poo, another "telltale sign" for me personally. That seems to be a 5-6dpo symptom each time.

Levin <3 is having himself a dance party tonight! Omg he's so active at night time recently. My Mom got to feel him kick today <3 Hubs still hasn't. He's had his hand right where Lev's kicked but hubs said he didn't feel it :/ womp womp.

Hope y'all have an amazing holiday :) also hope we get some bfp's in here soon!


----------



## shaescott

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have non-arguing relatives, good food, and lots of happiness!


----------



## gigglebox

I second Shae, those are all good wishes! And I'll add th at you get good gifts and your gifts given are well receieved :) 

Merry Christmas to you all. This feels like a good time to say that I appreciate every one of you and all the friendly, non-judgemental support you supply. I can't believe we've had this thread going for nearly a year and a half! Thanks for obsessing with me over my first (never confirmed for sure) chemical that started this thread, supporting me through my miscarriage, and keeping me calm and positive during this pregnancy. Seriously, no one in my "real life" could have helped the way you all have.

I wish also for you to have happy and healthy pregnancies for those pregnant, I hope for quick success for those still trying, and I hope for healthy, happy, and behaved children for those who have already completed their families <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Beautifully said Gigs and Shae :)

The only arguing here are the twins over dibs on "cool" uncle and godfather haha. 7:40am and waiting for people to wake up lol

Tex I'm sorry :(. I've lost a few sentimental items in breakups but nothing on that level. Hugs

As for last name I'm just baffled. Tbh i don't feel attached to my bipolar, obnoxiously religiously intolerant, racist maiden name so I really don't care either way. I just couldn't believe their preference. My parents are weird. But as long as they stay connected enough to have an opinion idc :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Creepy coincidence just got a message my VIP ff ended today


----------



## shaescott

Well Dobs, it's not like you need it anymore, you're preggers. And do you mean your family is that way or that your last name has a historical significance that was racist/intolerant etc?

Aw Gigs that was so sweet <3


----------



## DobbyForever

My family is that way. My dad was the only sane one of the bunch. I was just never close to them because as a kid they would drag me kicking and screaming to church and the abuse (towards each other) was unreal. I know my grandfather hit my brother. He never hit me because the one time he got close (grabbed my arm and squeezed so hard it left a bruise) I told him if he ever touched me again I would never set foot in their house and iced them out for a month. They are good grandparents, just bat crap crazy. No desire to carry on that family name. No desire to carry on my mom's either because then my baby would have one more connection to its deadbeat cousins. No ty. My mom joked I should give the kid my stepdad's last name but nah. Weird. His rationale being that if I don't use SO's last name then that is another barrier to SO ever wanting to be involved. Makes sense. But especially because once I go for child support he is going to fight for partial custody to reduce his amount most likely so might as well set the kid up to not be hated entirely by SO. Idk all I know is I'm hungry lol I think it also has to do with my mom being the only person I look up to and she took my stepdad's last name when I turned 18.

As the young twin says "they have over 120 years of life experience" so I just listen to them. They haven't been wrong yet, and especially with stepdad being a family law attorney who is handling the paternity/case stuff I'm listening to him even if I can't see it his way yet


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Gigs, I feel my chances are good but it's just highly unlikely for me to get a BFP. After my last experience with pregnancy I can't believe I'm still trying.

Thanks for the kind words, they are send right back to you.

Merry Christmas all who is celebrating..

Getting some cramps in my calves today oddly and still very stuffy, sneezy... 

Ah well, should find out if all this is for any reason or I just am fighting off some kinda illness.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aww gigs! I totally love all of you guys too! But you can't get all sentimental with pregnant ladies you definitely made me tear up a tad. 

Dobs- I think you have awhile to think about it and the right decision will come to you. 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww cp hoping all good sign for a new year's bfp :)

You ladies really are the best. Seriously lose my mind without you. <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Survived the Christmas with the in laws without spilling the beans, managed to only drink a glass of prosecco over 2 hours, despite unwanted top ups (that hubby managed to sneak the swigs) only one gagging session on the way which was good! Ready to go home now XD



Just got a 3+ weeks on a clear blue during an afternoon diluted urine meaning if the studies are to be believed my levels must be above 4000!

How was everyone else's christmas'?


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like you did good Kitty! Above 4000? Wow that sounds insanely high to me lol My day is good but I am working lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Cppeace said:


> Sounds like you did good Kitty! Above 4000? Wow that sounds insanely high to me lol My day is good but I am working lol

Oh no sorry you're working :( I used to work Christmas and hated it!! At my gestation the level should be between 1080 and 32000 so it's not that high but well within the normal range!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit that is awesome! Glad you made it through the festivities :). And congrats about the 3+! I forget what the threshold was. The FDA published a study about it though. I thought it was reported to be 1500? But more reliably 2-3k? In any case exciting news

Peace boooo hopefully work is quick and painless


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I guess it's not that high, but sure sounds like it is to me lol. I haven't researched HCG number after the first couple weeks.
Eh I don't mind working the holiday. I actually volunteered for extra time. I get holiday pay, plus incentive pay, plus they do a lot of giveaway drawings this evening. I'm hoping to win something. I work for XBOX from home. 

Eh Getting some off almost cramps now and the headache is coming and going.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit do you have an ultrasound set up? 

Dobs, what if you dropped your last name and adopted your middle name as your last name, and gave the baby that? My concern would be if SO wants nothing to do with baby, how confusing would that be for baby? How hard would that be for you? Or any respectable family members you would take a last name from?

Our Christmas was nice, first time ever not having it in my folk's house. Des was spoiled with toys! He got soooooo many gifts, including a whole library of new books. He got a hot wheels track, a kiddy basketball hoop, a bike, a spinyo, and my person fave gift, a handmade wooden train from a family friend. It is seriously beautiful.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp what is it you do for Xbox?


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit do you have an ultrasound set up?
> 
> Dobs, what if you dropped your last name and adopted your middle name as your last name, and gave the baby that? My concern would be if SO wants nothing to do with baby, how confusing would that be for baby? How hard would that be for you? Or any respectable family members you would take a last name from?
> 
> Our Christmas was nice, first time ever not having it in my folk's house. Des was spoiled with toys! He got soooooo many gifts, including a whole library of new books. He got a hot wheels track, a kiddy basketball hoop, a bike, a spinyo, and my person fave gift, a handmade wooden train from a family friend. It is seriously beautiful.

No ultrasound yet, just midwife appointment on the 17th, they won't scan me until later because I've had 2 not 3 miscarriages, my doctor said its unnecessary contrary to my opinion! 

Sounds like you had a lovely time!!


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom says she has lots of students whose last names don't match the single mom's because the parents split up. I'm going to be honest with my kid but brief and neutral. My middle name is Michelle not very last namey lol

Oooo Des just raked it in! Loooove it! 

Peace extra pay is always nice. Hope you get something at the giveaway and that the cramps/headache goes away/isn't too big a bother

I miss being a kid at Christmas lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I jokingly told my brothers to buy gifts for baby and omg I'm crying. They bought baby an eevee stuffed animal (my fav gen one Pokémon), a plate because "next year we'll bake cookies for Santa together), and little Disney shoes
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8809.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 11


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw that's adorable Dobs :)

Working from home for xbox sounds like a nice job :) though if it involves sorting out customer issues I can imagine it being stressful.

Kit, I only had the one mc and they told me to self-refer for a reassurance early scan during next pregnancy. Phone your hospital scan unit directly and tell them, they're usually happy to scan between 6 and 8 weeks regardless of midwife or doctor :)

I got up with kids, DH made a fab cooked breakfast and kids opened presents, then I went back to bed for a three-hour nap &#128514; Bliss. Got up, to find Nat and Ella at the front door, ignoring all their new toys and killing themselves laughing at the wind blowing open the letter-box and blowing them in the face. So cute.

I got a case-load of 70's LPs (some lady's entire record collection - apparently she has them on mp3 now!) that DH got for free on Gumtree and a record player to play them on :) apparently several of them might be worth selling but I'm yet to go through them properly and check. Or I might just keep them :D 

Now back home from a dinner I didn't cook, at a house I don't have to clear up at and without any children. Looking forward to a long lie-in tomorrow.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Christmas pudding bump selfie - 23 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9094.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cppeace

I do customer support. Today I am in chat- all week I will be in chat for sure. 
Kitty. Early ultrasounds can be dangerous for some pregnancies so I understand the doctor's concern.

Dobs that stuff is adorable. Your bros are sweeties :) 

I feel pretty crummy overall now and I still have 7 hours to go lol I so prefer chat to phone support though.


----------



## M&S+Bump

J L M - Ma'am, I see you lurking! Where you at? &#128540;


----------



## gigglebox

Cp, oh I hated customer service. I was good at it and that's what sucked, because people would request me...annoying people. Lol

Aww m&s <3 beautiful, cute little bump! How are you feeling these days? That's awesome about your holiday, I too prefer not to host but it made the most sense this year. Enjoy resting up tomorrow! 

TMI ALERT: My family and I traditionally got out for Thai food every Christmas eve (for the oast 14-15 years or so). This year was no exception; except I strayed from the norm (seafood basil Thai chili) and got a spicy green seafood curry instead. They said they'd try to make it only mildy spicy...yeah....no. That s* was burning my mouth, but the flavor was soooo good....but I'm paying for it now, man. I get why the brits call it "curry bum". I also may or may not have a new hemmie to deal with, thanks to the curry. 

On the plus side, their sticky rice and mango was AMAZING, as was the thai iced tea....and the poo-pourri I used for the aftermath was somewhat (though not entirely) successful.

Another reason I'm happy to be at home this year.


----------



## Cppeace

I don't mind it most days. Today I am just feeling blah and crampy on and off. Customer service through chat is so much better than phone. 

I've never had Thai. I'd prolly love it!


----------



## M&S+Bump

:rofl:

It was a jalapeno loaded pizza that had me up til 7am running back and forth to the toilet. Pregnant tummies do not like the spice!!

I feel not terrible physically - I have sciatica confirmed and developing spd, but otherwise ok - no sickness or such. Stuffy nose is still very much present but eased off a little. Mentally - I'm f**ked :haha: I am on a path to a lot more serious intervention than before, which is good, as far as I'm concerned - but I have to be way more stable than right now to continue, which means waiting til after pregnancy at least. DH wants me to not continue because I come home after appointments upset and crying. He doesn't quite get the idea of breaking down to rebuild. But I'll cope. My mum's anniversary (death-a-versary?) is tomorrow, Boxing Day, so this is never a good time for me.. but it's better than it has been for years.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg sorry read and dash curry bum reminds me of Caroline from 2 broke girls and her "burny hiney"


----------



## JLM73

Very Belated Merry Christmas to those celebrating. I am swamped trying to keep up with holidays- bickering arse hubby who is now conveniently giving me the cold shoulder totally..
Great timing as tomoro is my last day of the HIGHER dose of Clomid....which may well be wasted given he's being a turd....
I've been sick for days and have YET to stomach a SINGLE bite of all that great holiday food...
I also have a fear this will be day TWO of no sleep, which usually extends to 3-4:dohh:
FML...

I'm still reading up- sorry I am way back on page 2329:cry:

*Jez* been trying to write alll day to say OMG that is a horrible experience, and So So glad you are both OK!!!:shock::hugs:
Tilda is an absolute DOLL!!!
Not sure how they missed that much retained placenta, but here each is thoroughly inspected in the room, then bagged/tagged with all patient info and THEN goes STRAIGHT to the lab to be checked yet AGAIN if any appears missing,, they even culture them and a full pathology report is done describing it by weight, partial/whole/Torn, any calcified areas, the cord insertion etc etc 
:hugs: So SO sorry for that huge scare!!!!


----------



## JLM73

And add to the FML in 5 positions WITHOUT Lube list...
Just saw the Clomid on the counter that I forgot to take ....12 hrs ago grrrrr


----------



## pacificlove

MS awesome bump!

Dobs, not sure how things are in the USA, but here in Canada a baby takes the mother's name until its birth and name are registered otherwise.

Hope you all had wonderful holidays with your loved ones! More from me later ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! 

Ate waaaay too much food. I'll have to make up for it by eating salads the rest of the week.


----------



## JLM73

well after 10mg of Ambien, and 10 mg flexeril I finally fell asleep at 12midnight...only to be WIDE awake at promptly 3:20am:growlmad:
I soooo need to get pregnant, cause I am off insur and Ambien likely till Feb...And preggo sleep is JUST what I need :sleep:

:xmas9::xmas17:Holiday stuff still needs to be shipped, hubbys grouchy I spent $150 at walmart- MIGHT I add on groceries, DS's stocking stuffers and the BULK of that money getting shirts paint etc to make him some T's with his fave movie quotes.
HE on the other hand bought 2 crappy car te=racks for DS- One wouldn't run, the next car LITERALLY began smoking and burning my hand as I raced to both the sink and to remove the screw holding the damn wiring!:devil:#-o
I am soooo glad it's over- the bank acct took a huge hit tho so I am gonna be in the return line...many unused items, and I drastically need to find hubby a Classical Guitar.

It's the best gift I can think of to get him outta this grouchy ass funk...which does not go well with sleep deprivation[-X

*Dobs* I agree that baby should have YOUR lastname, and honestly you can change you last name to something you like better at the courthouse if it's that bothersome- or just shorten it :shrug:
I know here with all my donors it was clearly set the baby would have MY last name- even if they just wanted updates/just pics etc.
NONE had a problem with it. 
I just could NOT even give him that satisfaction - you would have to caller her that her whole life, and she would write it on everything.
And honestly I think BABY would have TONS more questions of Why are our names diff, so if I have dad's name why don't you? ANd where is he- why doesn't he come arrgghh!:ignore:
I think she sould have your last name until you marry your MrRight, cuz SO is doin his own thang rigght now, and you don't want the hassle later of trying to MAKE him show up etc for kiddo...sorry ranting - lack of sleep:blush:

*Gigs* I am LOVIN LEVIN ! very unique, but strong!
Sorry about Curry arse but we all do that with dishes we love- that don't love us back :rofl:

On a side note, when preggo with the surrotwins I speed walked downtown to reach an Indian buffet...small quaint famiy owned and AWEESOME food...Every Sunday I battled the heat and crowd at the local Bhuddist /Thai ??(sorry the sign says both) Temple to Get Super spicy
Loaded up Beef Pho, spicy sausage, chicken satay with the pnut sauce and EVERY other thing that caught my eye- I forget the name of those 1/2 egg looking things made with rice flour and coconut milk??
Sooooo awesome- mango sticky rice goes fast here...oh and got Pumpkin curry alot!:munch: Ugh so jonesing now- and no $$

Hubs is at some "meeting" this morning....He signed up for a debt consolidation but didn't tell her all the bills:dohh:
So instead of saving us like $500/mo it's more like $150
WTF man...Yet this has not deterred him from wanting to go see Rebel 1 movie today :roll:


----------



## JLM73

:hi: *M&S* was reading for ages!

*cPeace* stalking your temps!

:blush: I'm rubbish for charting this month, finally took a temp a week into cycle but just don't wanna be bothered atm

Besides the temp is wholly inaccurate either for 3 hrs sleep in 2 days...or clomid raising it like last time

Just glad I got my last does in ....now to get hubby on task...


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, so sorry to read all that :( hope boxing day goes well for you. I'm sorry to read about your struggles but it's really positive you're aware of them. Maybe get things lined up before baby comes so you don't have to deal with it then. Also hope your curry bum (jalapeño bum?) is well gone by now!

J, yikes, sorry hubs is being a d-bag. Holidays do that sometimes...you know, after the bank account takes a hit. I haven't even looked at mine reecently. I'm scared. But we did successfully get gifts for everyone we wanted to. The only fails were I didn't have time to paint and sell goose egg ornaments, and didn't have time to get xmas cards out. Oh well, there's always next year.

Well mother trucker, my curry bum still isn't gone. Later ladies.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol JL my temps are just blah, but I always notice my tekp goes up significantly the last 2-3 hours of sleep and I haven't had a full night sleep in several days. For example, my temp was taken this morn at around 5:30 instead 8am. It should have been more like 98.5 or 98.6 but alas was only 98.2. Bah. 
The congestion and sneezing continues. 
6dpo now and feeling the opposite of my normal sleepy self... bah again. I'm physically tired but not sleepy... ah well.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I'm sure it's stress over $, and me lecturing him about making purchases or signing things to commit to contracts but he does it over and over again!
Sorry but A Scorpio can only bite her tongue so long as we crash and burn financially:dohh:
Just saw 2 awesome vids on you tube called "The Zero Based Budget.
I NEEEEED this lol and Hubby def does so I sent it to him as well.

At least he cancelled expensive Direct TV for no contract Brighthouse/Spectrum

hoping missing his beloved Rebel One movie until the cheap tickets before noon sets him rdy to SAVE :brat:

*HAPPY BOXING DAY* to those celebrating!

Mom talked hubby into car shopping behind my back! And guess who will be without a vehicle??? ME! She's such a shady person.


----------



## gigglebox

I don't like the way your mom and hubby team up without your involvement J...

And grrr, to have to play nice to get some man juice! How frustrating. What did he get you for xmas btw?

Well ladies, 88 died. I'm officially done with bettas in that tank for now...at least until I can figure out what the heck is going on. Just did another water change, will wait until this evening to check parameters again. I might should test ph too, just in case. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

ETA: did I mention one of my geese died? We're down to two now :( really feeling like an animal failure right now.

Also, to end on a positive note, hubby finally for sure felt Levin kick this morning <3 he said he felt it before but it was so light he wasn't sure, said it felt like his hand had a twitch. This time Lev kicked him so hard his whole arm jiggled :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, sorry for the Betta issues. Yep, you should definitely hold off a while. 

My head mucus is all clear and plentiful- like major allergies or sinuses instead of illness and I don't really feel sick but I sure a super congested.


----------



## JLM73

*cPeace* you should adjust the temp if off the norm when I input your times and that temp, your "adjusted" time goes UP to 98.7 actually!

I have used this for YEARS cuz I always wake at diff times
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Cppeace

I know, but I don't like adjusting the temps.. I usually only do it if the temp is really bad looking for the chart. Like 3DPO would have been 97.78(just above CL) so I adjusted it.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* You need AmQuel! It balances nitrates,nitrites, ph, chloramine, and even adds slime coat! I NEVER do water changes in 20+ years of diff tanks:blush:
I never even clean the gravel/filter- just add water as the level drops- like once evry month and I have a 180gallon with messy koi, and blue "lobsters" as well as some random catfish to clean the bottom- but I had betas in most my mixed tanks over the years- just stopped cpl years ago as they don't live very long due to overbreeding for color/fins/etc has really weakened the line IMO.

I'd get one from online before a local pet shop- I always feel like they forget to feed them with all the cups stacked on the shelf!

Once I stopped trying to balance my tanks- I rarely lose a fish- 1-2 every few years...I decided no one is running a filter in most mucky ponds and lakes and the fish thrive:rofl:
Here's an example of AmquelPlus- If you have a local fish farm supply or poss feed store willing to order it you can get a gallon jug for like $25-30- THAT will last you years lol. It's very concentrated!
 



Attached Files:







AmquelPlus.jpg
File size: 3.6 KB
Views: 36


----------



## JLM73

Cppeace said:


> I know, but I don't like adjusting the temps.. I usually only do it if the temp is really bad looking for the chart. Like 3DPO would have been 97.78(just above CL) so I adjusted it.

I hear ya but trust me , temps should rise as you are closer to waking time, I feel like you are shorting yourself a bit:(
If you had todays at 98.7 with the adjusting calculating the hours of diff, your temp for today would actually have been nearly at that peak!

You said things have been off, so in my years of damn charting lol I find if used consistently they don't mess your chart up much- bad sleep def makes my charts horrid! And Rocky mountains!

I'm still wating for your OMG Holy Sh*T bfp since you aren't expecting it and your chart looks so diff :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

lol the main reason I don't expect a BFP is because of my previous lack of bfp experience. If I was doing adjustment I'd have to adjust all of them for the past 4 days except 3dpo as it is already adjusted. As long as it is above 98 I am ok with it lol ... I've just been sleeping super light and waking really earlier. My temp was legit low on 3dpo I actually felt super cold before about 10am and then I quickly got warmer- going from 97.78-98.97 just sitting on the couch. This whole cycle has been crazy.


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/Screenshot%20101.png That's what it looks like with the adjustments for times.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* forgot to say AGREED on hubs and mom team up- trust me he just falls for the sweet little old lady looks, and honestly he has ZERO relationship with any of his family as his mom was apparently very physically abusive, and his sisters were spoiled by mom- he was like the outcast:shrug: 
So I think subconsciously he is just happy to have a "family" but I have told him many times she can NOT be trusted.

I tried helping her find a car, and get magazines today and all she could harp on is that You were in bed for SEVEN days!
:saywhat: She's in a coma by 9 every night and up at 5a.m.
I am UP all day and night mostly, so me being groggy or exhausted means I am doing something wrong...so she tells hubby I am passed out when I am simply laying down with a migraine from my neck hurting and lower back as well!

She lies like a Portuguese rug...:blush: cuz I don't wanna offend any Oriental Rugs lol


----------



## JLM73

*cPeace* :-k that looks more accurate to me as many ladies have a dip around cd4-5
Personally I am still stallking your chart ...hourly...ok well, a few times a day :rofl:

*CB,PL,Dob,MrsG,Fern,Fluek,Campn,Jez,Still* ( sorry if I missed anyone)
Just wanted to say :hi: And hope you are all well!!

*Gigsey*:hugs: on another goose loss. My bullmastiff has developed a sty looking thing on one eye :roll: AND decided to come to my door rather than the FRONT door...promptly heaving as I stood naked from the shower screaming "GO!GET!OUT!OUT!" he refused to budge till leaving a big bile puddle on my house shoes:growlmad: and 3 more down the room! Grrrr

Pets some days I see why people go with just a fake parrot in a cage:haha:


----------



## Fern81

Cpp when will you start testing? 

J- hi there! How are you doing re Clomid side effects? I always got intense hot flashes from it whew! My husband was really spendy when we first got together and I'm not AT ALL (I'm more of a miser tbh!). I just had to stick to my guns and eventually taught him to save. He still splurges (his money and time) on nonsense sometimes (well things that are a waste imo) but it's gotten much better. He's seen how money accumulates when you save it up. My saving habits and investments have enabled us to pay our new house transfer& other legal fees in cash, as well as do IVF cash... he has even started telling his brothers how to save up and I heard him on the phone to a financial consultant the other day, discussing investments :). Mind you this is 6 years later. Men do not change their ways easily. They have to really be convinced it's a good idea; by that I mean they need to convince themselves. I know how frustrating it can be! Hugs.

Gigs- ooff sorry that you're having animals die left and right :/ hope that wheel turns already. Aww it's nice that your hubby felt Levin move! 

Dh and I'm going to attempt flyfishing for trout tomorrow. It's not trout season but it should be good for a laugh!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I agree with j, also time to check what the city (or are you on a well?) Puts into your water... We usually have to add stuff to our city water that takes out chloride and chlorine. 
Sorry about your goose.. any idea what got it? Hopefully you still have a pair left and could incubate some eggs?

J, sorry they team up on you. It sounds like you'll be happy when the holidays are over..

For us, we saw our families on the big island with very little to no drama. Came home after spending Christmas Eve night away from home and we're happy to say all the poultry, sheep, goats and cat survived locked up for 48 hrs.


----------



## Cppeace

Fern, I will prolly start testing at 10dpo, but am trying to hold off for 12 dpo which would be the 1st and the max of my typically lp over the past 12 months of tracking.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok on my phone so running on crap memory lol

Gigs sorry about the goose and beta. You are not an animal failure. But I agree waiting on a beta until you figure out what is happening is a good idea. And yay for hubs officially feeling L!

Fern on fly fishing sounds hella fun! 

Peace I agree waiting on your holy shit moment lol

J sorry about the holiday blues and $ woes. Hope you and hubs can get on good enough to do it terms so you can catch the eggie 

Pl sounds like you had a good time with family :)

MS big hugs.

AFM officially off the name Tobias because my mom would call him TT which I know is a common Thai nickname and I know several TTs I adore but ugh no. Maybe because I almost slept with one. Lol. Baby will have SO's last name. I'm not worried about having different last names. At one point, my parents and siblings and I had three different last names. My cousin's family is similar: she separated from hubby so she goes by her maiden name, kids from that marriage have dad's last name, and her newest kid has the new dad's last name. So she doesn't share a last name with any of her kids. And had I kept my last name even if we were married it'd be different than my kids. Idk. Not bothered by it. As far as hospitals, they just ask what you want here. My cousin is unmarried and everything for both her babies were baby bf's last name. And like I said I've no qualms about being honest but brief when baby has questions. But if I've learned anything over the last 27 years it is to trust my parents' advice. I just expected them to say the opposite based on what my mom said about my cousin.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, you do what makes you most comfortable :)

CP, your adjusted chart looks so good!

J, do you mean the movie rogue one when you say rebel one? You're confusing me haha. I'm sorry hubs is being grouchy, I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## StillPraying

Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas!

AF is officially a day late.


----------



## Cppeace

Ooo exciting Still Praying :)


----------



## StillPraying

Not sure what to think. Took a test with fmu yesterday (day af was due) and bfn. Took one on a 2ish hr hold this am and bfn. Confusing!


----------



## Cppeace

You are still in it till AF shows. BFPs can be late- I know I am the expert at late BFPs lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed still! Bfps can be late so fxed!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay trying to reply with a terrible memory...

Still- fx it turns to a bfp. Remind me, were you tracking?

Dobs- agree with Shae do whatever you want/ whatever makes you feel comfortable families are all different these days, blended, single parents, ect. No one will even care. 

J- welcome back!

Gig-sorry about 88 :( 

AFM- nothing to report here. Got an exercise ball to try and help head down baby drop before the breach baby. Doc said it was worth a try and since it was $7 I figured it was worth a try lol


----------



## Cppeace

Mrs. Green hope that helps. Have you looked into spinning babies?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- I have. When they were both breach and had room to turn I did some of them... maybe that's what made one turn? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Women always look so graceful on their exercise preggo balls. I feel like I'm going to fall flat on my face haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg Dobs yes! DH went shooting with his buddies and before he left he kept saying "pleas don't fall" and "I'm worried you're going to call and say you fell backwards" and my favorite one "the dog is going to try to play with the ball and pop it while you're on it" lol but so far so good! Although I did slip and fall while running after the dog.. pregnancy really does make you a little clumsy. This is the second time I've fallen. Luckily nothing serious.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* yess Rogue lol I have been up waaaay too many hours and fighting with mom over when I sleep vs her - like SCREAMING match- Yet she flips her batsh*t switch and asks me to go to walmart with her (Insert seething red eyed emoji)

I am sooo over doing for everyone else, and being up wicked hours then I MUST be on something when I do finally crash for like 2 hrs with a killer migraine.

Sorry my new years resolution is be a selfish Be-otch for a good 6 months!
I have put my self , my $, my time on hold for yearrs now!
DS of course is the exception:winkwink:

*Fern* Thx hun :hugs: Good to know yours turned around- mine is just being moody and BS selfish when I just "talk" about what we need to do.
We were suppose to pay off a couple of HIS credit cards that he still kept running till like a month ago :growlmad: 
Only Clomid cycle has been night sweats kinda - eww, and crampiness started today :shrug:

Well selfish J the Beotch has a surprise for his ass- Most of the tax refund comes from DS- child care credit whatever- I will Totally file Married SEPERATE and keep every dime. I need a car- and I don't trust his arse not to forget what was planned.
It was suppose to go to renting/buying a home- but having dealt with spend thrift men before...Sometimes a hard point has to be made like you said - let him show himself that he is wasting...not with my $ tho.
I already told him I was planning to go back working ASAP if I can cuz we won't have enough thru January.

I even told him about the Ramsey method of living debt free, then he commenced to spout EVERYthing from the man who's teaching PROVE they work from everyone that does it- but then he immed got pissy on the phone when I told him- yea, but you need to DO the plan...not recite it:roll:
Oh and I was being uber nice considering he went ghost for like 6 hrs and I needed him to answer some finance stuff...sleeping...with a "headache"
Like I don't have one:growlmad:
Ugh- he can stew tonight...

*Pacific* yessss....I am The GRINCH after starting every holiday season killing myself- only to have MORE dumped on me...
Glad your holiday time was nice tho!
It's sooo nice when things go well!

*Peace* sounds like a great testing plan, :blush: I def don't have the urge not to know ASAP lol, even on cycle 31:roll:
But this is the higher dose Clomid cycle so ...ugh I could O fri or Sat on the early end and hubs is on the man period again. He wants me to baby his ass...Great Raccoon in the sky...I PRAY[-o&lt;...give me strength :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*STILL*:friends: and :wohoo:

*MrsG* Glad you are ok! And cute how hubby was so worried for you!
I had a preggo ball with DD I liked it, but I think I started using it like 7 months??
:-k I remember it loosening up my tight back - but her delivery they wouldn't allow it in the room UGH!
I have never been off balance pregnant...can only assume due to my killer lower back muscles?? I think that came from years of lifting stretchers into Ambulance...seriously lol.
My mother chased HER dog and fell FLAT on her belly in the yard at full term!
Thx mom! My dad was P*SSED lol he said what a dumb thing to chase that mutt! He always came back - super spoiled on table food his whole life and he was a pekingnese...not the most agile dogs :haha:

He was my buddy tho- thankfully I was ok after her fall, but I'm sure I came out and Glared at her :rofl:

Oh and yea 2 car accidents later I am SURE I will have back/balance probs next bfp


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie good luck with the ball. 

J sorry hubs is being difficult. Men suck. Lol great raccoon in the sky haha

AFM nothing but bfns and some yellowish brown spotting today so I'm assuming I just had an off cycle. Maybe my change in diet did it. I wasn't tracking anything other than what days I dtd. I only tested yesterday because I wanted to have mimosas. Lol


----------



## Cppeace

lol, well hopefully you get that BFP soon, Still. 
AFM: I am feeling some twinges around the uterus area. I got full super easy today. Finally have a day off tomorrow. I volunteered for a lot of extra time for the holidays for extra incentive pay and drawings. I won a game! No clue what game, but hey,I'm not gonna complain. 
I hope I actually get a full night sleeps tonight. I have no excuse not to- of course that held true the last 4 days too.

grumble grumble


----------



## pacificlove

J, I agree, that is totally your money to decide on. Sounds like your hubby might forget the priorities.

While we might not have had any family drama, we had a cranky baby all of Christmas Eve. Lots of cluster feeds gave us an overtired and cranky baby. He slept awesome that night, Christmas day was a bit better from the day before could start passing him off again.

Hubby's Christmas present was a combination of Christmas present and "thank you for baby". He gave me diamond earrings :) feeling special :)


----------



## JLM73

*Still* hoping it's an IB thing- sounds like it FX for you :hugs:

*Peace* exciting!!!:dance:

*Pacific* Thx on the $ thing, sorry about cranky baby- but he must be haviing another growth spurt:thumbup: 

Youtube RANT warning lol
Ugh :brat: afm WHY does youtube and google make the channel thing such a pain in the ass!!??
THREE hourrrrs just to set the damn banner and icon is STILL not updating to the pic of me and hubby after all this time!!! Yet it CLEARLY shows on Google???:hissy:
Seriously no idea HOW you all deal with Youtube if always SUCH a pain...
I've had my acct for years AND the gmail acct for YEARS all under my name and food biz- so the 1st hour was all due to my gmail acct never having had a 1st and last name??? It wasn't even required once everything linked ( youtube, google gmail etc)
I hate tech that glitches for such a small thing! In the end I had to totally change my google "name" froom "undefined" which I never filled in, to a fake first and last name so the Channel name could be what we wanted ....such a headache with no sleep :trouble:
Won't have any vids for a bit cuz I want to do some recap vids of me and hubs meeting, ttc etc, and figure out the intro video collage....
so tired but can't SLEEP lol *cPeace* get some for me :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Ah JL, sorry you have trouble sleeping. I dunno why you you are having such issues with youtube.. WE stream it through the xbox or our blu-ray player without issue. 

I'll sure try and get a little extra for you, but doubt the puppy allows that. lol She likes to wake me between 6 and 7 am lately .


----------



## pacificlove

J, would going for a big run help you sleep? Physical exhaustion vs mental exhaustion? Hmm
As for cranky baby, pretty sure he's having another growth spurt, it seems like the size 1 diapers are starting to be on the small side compared to what we started off with. We'll hear about his gains on Wednesday as we are seeing the midwife for the very last time.

Also, I did a number to my knee.. can't bend it with weight on it without shooting pains in it. And hubby left for work tonight, so no rest for the wicket.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I probably missed it but how was the visit with your FIL?


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry about your knee Pacific. Hope it feels better soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Winterfest sucks ass lol


----------



## JLM73

*PL* sooo sorry about the knee! Hope just a bad turn that heals easily- elevate and ice as they say but I HATE icing so I prefer heat pad or better yet put some uncooked rice in and old sock and knot it shut- microwave for 1-2 mins and it will be a VERY hot but moist compress:thumbup: can be used over and over!

I can't run, going on 22 hrs since my 3 hour nap that was preceded byt yet another looong day, my body aches everywhere!

Hubs finally helped to get a first vid for our channel but it took like 20 tries diff ways! as I need to be able to copy them off FB to my laptop, then upload, and Facebook saves to it's own area but no option to drag drop or send to email so that was soooo tedious ...gonna work on some more colages and timeline stuff for our backgrnd story before we officially make an update one and tell ppl its up

Beyond exhausted but found my flexeril for my aches AND 1 measley Ambien:wohoo: Nectar of the Godsssss:wohoo...now wating for it to work sigh


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, fil visit was good for the most part. Only a little awkward a few times. His wife made it clear the first time that fil called her "grandma" that she did not like it. 1.) She isn't a true blood related grandma 2.)she doesn't feel like a grandma yet... Didn't help that fil called her "grandma" a few times jokingly which earned him "the look" each time. 
Kids will figure this one out, my brother and I did in a similar situation when we were little.
How are the twins doing? I forget when is your next appointmen?

J, can't wait for your video, sorry I have no tech advice..
Thanks for your advice on the knee, gonna see how it's tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selfish update:

It's 2am and I'm currently in the hospital and have been for 2 hours. I came in for high blood pressure and turns out I have some protein in my urine. They aren't ready to call if preeclampsia yet until they do more blood work in a couple hours and confirm it and see how severe it is. Doc thinks it might be the start of it so we'll see. Depending on how severe it is (if indeed it is) I'll either go home in the morning or deliver in the morning. We will see. Also, baby A has won the race to the cervix and baby A is the breach one so I will be having a c-section for sure at this point.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Green! Good luck with everything! I hope it's nothing, but I had a friend go through this recently. Initially they let her go home and just monitered here with urine samples every other day or so. At least they made it pretty darn far in utero! I hope they make it until Sunday, just for insurance cost sake! That way you'll be covered next year instead of paying this year and it resets on Sunday. But if not, you get the esteemed treat of meeting your little ones so soon!!! I can't wait for pics. But I hope I will have to at least a week ;)

Dobs, what is winterfest?

PL, what did you do to your knee? Glad your visit was overall ok, but sorry about the awkwardness. 

Thanks for y'all condolences on the losses around here. There was yet another when I discovered what was left of the fourth guniea fowl (a pile of feathers and blood). We have one left, the rest have been killed. There's nothing I can do, either; those dumb birds aren't very trainable. They won't come to coop, and when they do come in at night to sleep with the ducks, they fly back out where they're attacked. All this resulted in me having a dream last night that something ate a goose, but turned out it was actually a duck...? Idk. Dreams are weird.

J, I've always had great success with uploading videos to youtube, but i didn't have to download them first :-k I do know there's a preferred mode on the site for uploads that will make putting up a video go from taking 5 hours to taking about 20 minutes. Learned that one the hard way :roll: you're reminded me I need to update about our farm...which will just include a lot of death stories lol...I guess that's how it goes when you have 70+ birds.

Afm...ultrasound tomorrow! Anatomy scan. And hubby is off work so we'll be going as a family <3


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG*:Oh no!! I really hope it turns out less severe, and maybe they scan you right before any poss c sect, as you never know when those buggers switch up just enough. So sorry you are going thru this- I know it's very stressful!:hugs:

Have you had any other sympts? Like headaches, vision issues, lots of leg swelling?
Yikes - scary stuff.

I barely slept, literally dosed off around 2 something only to awaken about 20 mins later from a very vivid dream of hubby driving us too fast , losing control of his car - at night, with it tumbling and crashing into all these trees, down off the interstate:shock:
We both jumped out of the mangled wreck after, but hubby was covered in blood and his right arm clearly mostly missing with mangled bits and he was insisting on wandering around:roll:
I was in medic mode, but we were in the boonies and the 1 house we come to was in no rush to help get an ambulance ugh!
I hate those type dreams- def vivid detail of injuries I have seen back iin my ambulance days ...way too vivid....just a cpl hours of very broken sleep tossing the rest of night :(

I think the Clomid is still causing my sweaty nights, cuz I get hot, then freeze alternately alllll night grrrr.
Temp dropped today :-k so tho I hadn't planned to start opks till like Thurs...it's making me edgy so I will start them today, for my sanity.

*MrsG* I think you did a Clomid round starting cd 4 right?
Wondering if the 100mg dose, and day later start date will mean I am still Oing near cd14 like last cycle, which would be 6 days after the last 100mg dose :shrug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- it'll actually cost us a ton less if they're born this year since we're already 1/3 of the way to our max out of pocket. Lol 

J- headaches are what made me know my blood pressure was high :/ 
Starting clomid cd 4 (possibly 5) with 100mg I ovulated cd 16 starting cd 3 I ovulated cd 14.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey* Sorry yet ANOTHER loss:hugs:
Something has gotten comfy in their stalking routine...can you set up one of those deer trail motion cams- not sure of the real name but they are night vision, but activated when something/someone walks by so at least you could get some footage??

I had the MOST probs with youtube setting the Channel"art"
It gave me hell on accepting my "name" - which i fixed after an hour with google after searching for a cause:roll:

But the HOURS more was it would NOT allow me to change the Icon pic from just my face to me and hubby - since I want to make it a general fam life channel.
FINALLY at 2 am imagine finding a Youtube vid on how to fix THIS youtube prob lol- I just had to clear the browser history, and voila Youtube has the right pic...So annoying...now every site I go to I have to recall login info till cookies build again.

Oh the vid upload part was actually a FB issue?? The vids I wanted are on FB, and I could find NO way to get them transferred FROM fb to Youtube channel, OR what I wanted to just copy the vid to my darn laptop and solve the upload blckade:gun:
Hubs DID try for a cpl hrs, and manage to save ONE so he could email it to me and Voila! We have 1 vid :rofl:
It irks me FB allows you to "save" a vid- which is still on fb, but there was no option to right click and copy it , save it direct to comp etc:comp:

I will DEF do all future vids from my laptop/camera or direct upload- quick and easy that way...not to mention hubs loses things...I am not letting him manage the channel :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

So, I went ahead and adjusted the temps last night and woke up to a plummet this morn.... hmmmm shall see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Michellebelle

My advice is to not use Facebook to initially record any videos. What I've learned is FB wants you to stay ON Facebook so they don't like linking to YouTube or even letting you easily download stuff off of FB. So lame. 

Over here, have a VERY positive opk this morning. Maybe the darkest I've ever had. The test line is so much darker than the control line. Gotta convince DH to bd again tonight!


----------



## Michellebelle

C, hoping that dip means good things!

Green, good luck! I'm glad they're monitoring you so closely.


----------



## wookie130

Greenie, after seeing your update, I'm officially on baby watch! It would be great if the boys could cook a bit longer, but what will be will be...good luck to you, either way. It sounds like you have a wonderful medical team closely keeping an eye on you, and your little bruisers, so TRY to remain relaxed, and know that everything is going to be just fine. &#128512;


----------



## Fern81

Green- thinking of you! Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie any news? I know we were hoping to cook longer but safe and healthy babies and momma takes priority :). And I do remember you would be happy having them right before the new year. 

Gigs that's frustrating but so not on you. Hugs hf at your scan! Make sure they get a good look around lol jk

Winterfest is Christmas at great America. I couldn't go on any rides. The stuff I wanted to do turned out to be false advertising and they didn't have it. And I only hatched like two eggs from walking around. And my older brother was being an ass all day. I know he's severely depressed but that doesn't excuse him being verbally abusive. Especially at me or my unborn child when I hadn't done/said anything. I told my mom the offer for him to live with me is long gone. I am not going to have him speak to me or my child that way.


----------



## JLM73

*Peace-keeper* A dip like that may not be a bad thing at all! Still stalking your chart like a creeper:rofl: 

*MBelle*:thumbup: sound advice on FB stinginess! Just kills me how I can go to ANYone's page click a photo and save that np, but video is all [-X WTH lol
If I have someone able to see my page and vids why on earth would I worry about them copying my pics/vids?
Creepers shouldn't be able to see my stuff anyhow lol, but I have gained ALL my Portuguese relatives pics ONLY by saving from FB! Also regained lost pics from older kiddos due to my last ex trashing them:growlmad:
And :happydance: on the opk! I JUST got my 5 in stealth mode from the $ store, due to nosey mom in the car I literally remove them from the boxes:haha:

Speaking of which WHY is it the $tree opks USED to be "5 drops" of pee, and now that they changed the box design- it says THREE drops?? weird

*Dobber*:saywhat: tell Big Bro I WILL ride my happy ass from the East coast to straighten that misdirected anger:trouble:
Sorry he ruined the mood/day:hugs:

*GreenBeans* Hoping all is well with you and the boys!


AFM hubs is on his way... FX he is in a mood for LOVIN the rest of the week.
I text that I bought opks= no reply
I text that I also was bringing an official Medical Supply Home Insem Kit=crickets
He then sent a link to a YouTube Vid which I couldn't see in the glare at the dog park with mom and DS, but when I finally got in the shade to click the vid link:shock: He sent me this huge video of super detailed infoo about the BENEFITS of Maca!?
I am HOPING that means he is planning to contribute to the cause, as I damn sure did my part with the 100mg Clomidx5 days, and so help me if he can't give me at least 1 cup/BD:growlmad::trouble:

Cuz doubling the dose means I only have enough for 2 more low dose tries, or ONE more high dose trial...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Labs came back good. Doing one last NST as long as that's good I can go home.


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo::happydance:*GREENIE*


----------



## Cppeace

I know I feel like I am freezing today and getting some probe-y almost like muscle cramps on rightish side of uterus- no sense as I ovulated from the left. 

Glad things are looking better for you Mrs. Green. Hope the boys get to bake a bit longer.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, glad to hear it's not pre-e. Keep us updated!
Csection isn't that bad, you'll be holding them so quickly once they start!

Gigs, sorry about the continued losses. Time for a game camera? You could probably find one for pretty cheap this week. At least you'll know what you are up against...

Michelle, fingers crossed hubby does his part ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Not gonna worry about the gamevcam,mwe just need to remember to turn the fence on at night. I can't save the guinea though, he's too stupid to stay in the fence at night...nothing I can do. I'm pretty sure our predator is a gray fox as I've seen him lurking a couple times...but we have about 40 acres of untouched woods behind our house so who knows what comes out of them. Doesn't really matter, we still have the same solution regardless of the predator (electric fence). 

Green, glad all is still ok! I sear boys love to cause trouble as soon as they can!

Dobs, what did he say? What a goober for wanting favors then acting like a dill hole. Hope the day turned around for you.

Still, if you weren't tracking maybe you aren't late yet?

Cpp I definitely ov'ed from the left but baby implanted on the right so anything's possible.


----------



## Jezika

Green - glad all is okay with the bloods and babies are probably going to stay in a bit longer. I have to say, 35+ weeks is still pretty good for twins, no? I'm getting excited for you...

Michelle - yay for the promising OPK. Hope this is your cycle :)

CP - Eek, testing time soon, huh? When will you test?

J - That is a scary-ass dream. I hate those. And glad hubs is looking to be on board with some hardcore TTC.

Gigs - that sucks on all those animal losses :( I'm glad you get to have a family ultrasound though, and maybe put your twin girl theory to the test.

Dobs - Sorry about bro :( What's this egg hatching thing about?

AFM, I came home from hospital on Saturday and feel like I've been dealing with some PPD ever since, especially in the evenings. I'm so scared of something bad happening again, or what if I also have an infection but they thought it was JUST retained placenta (I couldn't tell if my bleeding smelled normal or not, plus I still have abdominal discomfort which apparently is fine, but I don't trust my judgment anymore). They would've checked my blood/uterus for signs of infection, though, right? Sometimes in the evenings I feel so sad and overwhelmed, and yet DH is being great and we are getting so much help. *PL, I have NO idea how you look after a newborn Logan singlehandedly during the week AND run a farm. Immense kudos.* Tilly is a gorgeous little thing and I love her to bits, so of course she's worth it.

Oh, whoever suggested getting a DockATot (Future?), I actually looked into it after your suggestion and ended up ordering one. It'll be a gift bought from money my brother sent me. I might have been a bit hasty, though... it's possible its surface is just as hard as the bassinet thing we have and that Tilly won't sleep in it either. It was $300, so that would suck!


----------



## Cppeace

Hiya Jez, Sorry you are dealing with some PPD. That is always rough. If you are worried about possible infection I highly recommend some echinacea to boost your immune system. It is an herb and only is an immune booster and is perfectly safe while breast feeding.

I will hold off and either start testing the 31st or the 1st. I generally start testing 10dpo and those two will be 11dpo and 12dpo.. My LP is normally 10-12 days.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez :hugs: if you had a d&c, they probably checked you pretty thoroughly inside and out. 

The early days are rooouggghh, but they get easier. I promise.

ETA...have you thought about some mommy & me photos when you're feeling better? They might help you emotionally, plus they would be a nice relaxing experience (and memory making, plus wall art) for you and Tilly.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL my twin theory haha. Yeah there's definitely been some weird things about this pregnanacy but I'm pretty sure I just have one active and strong boy in there. 

Dobs, I'm also curious about this egg reference. Is it a pokemon thing?


----------



## TexasRider

Read everything but goodness I can't really remember it all.

Sorry about your fish again Gigs-that's really sucks. Could be an unhealthy batch from the store? 

Had a good Christmas and now I go back to work on Monday the second of January....boo. Anyway no fertile cm yet so idk when I'm going to O. Usually I have some fertile cm by now so idk. Drinking my tea again- I had stopped for a few cycles but started again since I think It really makes a difference with how temps and stuff look so maybe Horonea were more regulated with it? Anyways Hubs started taking maca the other day with minimal fuss... 

In fact he was teasing me and was saying "is this gonna make my d**k get bigger?!?" And "Give me those pills!" Lol. Not that he needs it but still I had a good laugh over it.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, it all gets better! Definitely take the first 2 weeks pp to just sit or lay down, use the help you have and know things will get better. As for PPD, talk with your hubby and your mw, let them know what you are struggling with.
As for doing all the farm stuff.. I have week day and weekend mode and weekday mode is more stressful. There is just no down time for me and the brain always tunes into baby. Once hubby comes home and I can pass him over I get my first break and I don't worry about him while I pee for example (let alone 10 minutes while feeding animals). I have talked to him this weekend admitting that my brain is slowly frying during the week. I'd feel less stressed if he could come home at night and get breaks then.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, is there any way you can get someone local to just hang out with baby in the evenings while you do farm chores? Or let Logan chill out in a swing with a baby monitor next to him and you just listen for him outside? Admittedly this is what I'll probably do when the time comes...but that said, I'll also have a (hopefully) somewhat helpful older brother to help out.

I just remembered someone asked me about my water be ause of the fish. We're on well water.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have a monitor that I set up beside him. Usually it cuts out half way to the ducks. I feel more relieved when I do hear him cry on the way back as he's waking up from the nap I left him with. Sounds bad, but it's a feeling of relief "yay he still breathes!" Which then quickly is replaced by feeling bad for him being on his own and crying. I am outside for 10 minutes..

I think I asked about the well water. Do you treat it with anything? Well water lines can grow bacteria etc or the water may contain minerals that could be bad.. our well on the previous property had arsenic..


----------



## pacificlove

F me!! Just went to lock the ducks away and had a bald eagle hanging around! He got at least one duck! Just when we think we are keeping one type of predator out, here comes another!! Bird netting is going back up (hubby took it down when he built the new duck house)
Sorry, rant over


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Pacific, yeah raptors and eagles can be a real pain sometimes. Hope he don't get too many before ya'll can get the netting up. 

I am super high emotion all of a sudden. Bawling my eyes out of barely sad things. Bah!


----------



## campn

Green, I'm glad things are okay hun! It'd def be good if they can cook a bit more but for twins making it this far is wonderful! You and the boys are in my thoughts! <3


----------



## gigglebox

PL, no, I don't treat the water. I have a betta in another tank with the same water and he's fine, have had him for over a year. I was treating with dechlorinator when we first moved in but it was kind of pointless. Bummer about the eagle! Wtf?! Did you have predation like this before? Must be the new area. We're in similar situations, as we had literally no predation last year. Although we were diligent with the fence, and we didn't have free ranging geese last year...anyway I hope the eagle moves on.

Cpp, all sounds promising! Hope you see those two beautiful lines soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lame reply so tired

Green yay for good news!

J hope hubs makes up and love tonight! I think the maca link is a good sign :)

Pl that's a bummer =\ always so interesting to think something I would get excited about as a suburbanite is such an annoyance/threat to your birdies :(

Gigs the egg thing was def Pokémon reference lol I said worst case I'll hatch a bunch of eggs from walking around but it was such a small section of the park that I barely walked lol

I don't want to get into what he said cuz I'm just too tired and too old for this. I know he's just bummed my parents bought a 5 person car but we are a 6 person family and I hate driving and the twins' car is like going to break at any moment/taking two cars defeats the purpose so he usually gets left behind. He kind of always gets the shit end of the stick. So I get him lasting out but I'm just so not in the mood.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I wonder if your well water has any bacterial counts that the new Bettas just aren't used to?
For eagles: we had a whole flock of eagles here feasting on a dead deer this spring. The deer must have gotten hit by a car by the road and then walked right onto our property line to die. At some point we had 8-10 eagles and just as many turkey vultures here. I guess they knew of the duck food source since.
With the recent snow falls, their other sources must be smaller


----------



## JLM73

Quick pop in as I am dead tired!
Had a LOVELY Rogue One date night with hubby and all is good- tho I ripped him a new one after for telling me "Don't Drink" just cuz I moped Christmas week and he and mom were pissin me off so they thought I drank NOO! I had a good friend pass away recently and still don't have all the deets, so being near the date my Dad passed and ALL the chaos of holiday and fighting BOTH hubs and mom- I went off tonight:blush:
Yeah...well he kinda deserved it for assuming I was just drunk or on something all week grrr- especially as he had TAKEN his house keys and car fob off MY key set !?:saywhat:
Then I got to his home and what a MESS!! He had obvi spent money on tonnnns of pizza, McDs and Beer bottles and mixed drink glasses all over WT actual F*CK??[-X

Oh hellll no ! So I shouted "WTF you ghost like 5 hrs at a time and I can't reach you cuz you're taking a NAP after sleeping all night??? Noo YOOOU took something look at all the drink stuff!"

So he said yea Well I needed it! ( implying I was stressing him)

So I Screamed yeah, well maybe I didn't FEEL like fighting mom AND YOU cuz MY FRIEND DIED!!!

Hubs was instantly like :shock: and I started bawling, and the rant was ON!
I chewed himm out for spending$, conspiring with mom, etc etc and told him and Gimme back the damn keys cuz You have keys to my place and I have NEVER once hidden them nor taken them - but he has done this to me 3 times now :growlmad:

He was like whhy didn't you say a friend died??
And I said cuz you were being an A-hole and attacking me along with mom so F no I didn't wanna tell you !

He was uber sorry after - gave me back everything, and apologized greatly.
After the rant I was in the kitchen Cooking a huge meal of Mango Citrus chicken, Black beans and rice, and he was skulking and getting grapes to snack on lol

Then he asked what I was doing- I was like making dinner- doing what I always do regardless of you pissing me off! I ranted and I'm over it- Are you good??

LOL Funny now I was the one crying while cooking for over an hour, and still shaking mad- and I'm like - You good?:rofl:

I figure I said my peace, and he was def shell shocked, he even came to hug me and kiss me while cooking, so we are good.

I gotta get the dogs in and shower - he's been in bed an hour and "sighing" lol Big baby is waiting to cuddle...

Ladies who lost more livestock :hugs:

*Green & Jez*:hugs: as well

*tex* Awesome he is on the maca!

Sorry if I forgot the rest- GOTTA get to bed...and keep him buttered up lol
This clomid has made me crazy emotional I swear- Almost cried several times in Rogue one over the robot!?:wacko:

*Re: saving FB vids to computer* I love google= 
1 Click the vid
2 Change the www at the start of the vid URL to m.
this takes you to the MOBILE FB version of the vid
Play the vid THERE, and WHILE playing right click
then use "save as" option to save the vid so easy!

G'night!


----------



## DobbyForever

I think I lost my bean tonight. If I'm gone for a while you can assume no news is bad news. If everything is ok I'll be back with good news. But I feel death hanging over me


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, OMG what happened? Fingers crossed all is well and sending you big cyber hugs!! :hugs: you are in my thoughts


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Dobs I am keeping everything crossed that all is okay :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- my heart sank reading that I'm really praying for you and baby bean.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh no Dobby!!!! Why do you think you've lost them??? What's happened!?? I've got everything crossed that your little bean comes back fine!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobby I will be praying for you and your little bean sweetie.


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez, I'm glad your on the mend what a scary experience for you and your hubby. Let me know what you and Tilda think of the dock a tot! I am debating splurging on one!


----------



## JLM73

Omg the agony of insomnia!
I literally lay in bed listening to hubs breath and mumble in his sleep for THREE hours! 
Finally dozed off around 4, but tried and turned and my right arm keeps going to sleep or hurting, and herei i am again wide awake listening to hubs breathe :dohh:
He's been very cute all night always keeping a hand on me to make sure i didn't go to the tv room and leave him here, even held my hand a few times while sleeping
But that is NOT helping me sleep!
Ugh, this sux 
I know all my tossing is not helping him sleep either, thus the mumbling in sleep lol 
I sneezed once and he grabbed me and started humming lol that was pretty funny
I just wanna get up and let the dogs out, but this is prime fence fighting time:roll:

*DOBBY* What happened??
So hoping you are wrong! Are you bleeding or having bad pain? ?
I recall some ladies here having both and the bean was fine!
Please update when you can, cuz we are all worried about you and the lil one!:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, what happened, dear? :hugs: I certainly hope you're wrong, and all is well with the baby. :(


----------



## gigglebox

Hope you'r ok Dobs. I hope this is just a fear and not an actuality. Please update when you can :hugs:

PL i've never seen a flock of eagles. Buzzards, however...daily sighting here.

J, did you get a deposit in? I'm same as you, i can't even sleep if hubs abd i are touching :haha: don't know what changed, i used to fall asleep on him all the time. So sorry to hear about your friend :(


----------



## campn

Dobby I so hope you're so wrong and that little baby is healthy and safe <3 I'm praying!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Dobby i hope everythings ok hunni.. praying everything is ok with mini beanie xxx


----------



## claireybell

Hope ya'll had a nice crimbo :) i havent really read back many pages.. ive drank so much wine, perks of a bottle fed baby Lol

Riley had himself a Cars 'Mack' truck from Santa this year, hes nonstop playing with it ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobby I hope everything is ok! Thinking of you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Quick update. We're ok for now. Just so much pain. Need sleep


----------



## Cppeace

I'm glad everything is a bit better Dobby. Hopefully, you start to feel better soon and your bean hangs tough. :hug:


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Dobby rest up and keeping everything crossed everything continues to be okay :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Glad things are ok, Dobby! Get some rest.

CP, any symptoms today? I'm feeling really hopeful for you.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, I'm glad all is well with baby. Why are you in pain, honey? What happened? You get some good rest, and update us when you have more energy.

Greenie- I'm also relieved you're able to go home, and the boys can get stay in their "cozy place" for a while longer. You're really doing great! Twins used to be SUCH a high risk situation "back in the day"... My dad was an identical twin (he's now just about to turn 73), and his twin brother only survived for about 11 minutes after birth. Looking back, it was probably twin-to-twin-transfusion-syndrome, or whatever that's called, and back then there was nothing that could be done. Both my dad and his brother arrived far too early, and preemies really only had about a 50/50 (possibly less) chance at survival, due to lack of technology or medical knowledge on how to save them. Your babies are going to be in great shape...even if they arrived later this week for some reason, we now have the science to help mature their lungs, keep them warm, and to help them thrive! They'll both be BETTER than okay. :hugs:

Pacific- I too admire your ability to run a farm, and have a newborn baby boy in tow. I simply could not imagine how busy you are. And as you've probably learned, pregnancy brain FAAARRR outlives pregnancy...it becomes your normal, and it morphs into "mom brain." I'd be trying to milk chickens, and collect cow eggs, and I'd probably lose a few goats, and I may even accidently breastfeed a pig. :rofl: That would be my version of farming and raising livestock. I don't know how you do it. :rofl:

Tex- I've heard excellent things about maca. <3 Good luck!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I agree with everyone I have no idea how you ran a farm before Logan was born let alone after. You're kind of amazing! 

Dobs- glad little Dobs is doing well. You are definitely staying in my prayers. Hope you feel better soon and once you feel up to it we would love an update. Hugs hun

AFM- last night had what I think was a partial "bloody show" brown discharge but only a small amount was mucus plug like. So we shall see. I'm hoping they stay in a few more days as DH got a bad cold yesterday and I woke up with a sore throat.


----------



## claireybell

So glad everythings ok with baby bean Dobby <3 get some rest lovely & i hope the pain eases up.. 

Ooh MrsG eee those babes will be here very soon :)


----------



## Cppeace

Well, my temp went up today, I have a bit of backache and occasional uterus area cramping, but nothing much outside of my normal 2ww.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't know. I'm having a hard time remembering anything. I just remember walking around SF with my family and then I was at Kaiser and my stomach was killing me but they wouldn't give me any medication because I'm pregnant and didn't consent to it. They let me come home today on bed rest. It doesn't hurt as much and just spotting. I just feel weak and disconnected.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, your post had me laughing good! I am waiting for the day where I place duck feed in front of the dog and place Logan into the hay for his sleep. :haha:

Dobs, glad to hear all is well, sort off. Rest up girl.

We had our last mw appointment this morning. Logan weight in at 12 lbs 14 oz..

Thanks ladies on the compliments about running the farm and Logan. I guess my body hasn't known a life without the farm for some time, so is used to it?

I put on real pants for the first time today... As in jeans I wore pre pregnancy and into the first trimester. They are a terrible fit now. Not only belt worthy but lots of room on the thigh area. Thanks to bfing I am down 10 additional pounds. 5 to go until target weight but that was when I was working out years ago...
And I haven't looked into the mirror to see how it fits my behind ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161228_123001.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cppeace

That sounds scary Dobby. Definitely get some rest, drink plenty of water and stay off your feet today. FX everything is ok.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs that's super scary. Can your family offer any insight? I hope things get better soon. 

Pl- you look amazing. Your stomach looks almost flat? How is that even possible?


----------



## Cppeace

Pacific, you are gonna have a smokin hot bod from breastfeeding lol


----------



## wookie130

What the heck, Dobs? Have they run any tests? Any reason for the spotting? That's just so weird! I'm praying for you and that baby. Stay OFF your feet, woman. Bed rest is REST, so don't do anything...just take it totally easy.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs did they run any tests? Ultrasound? Anything? Was it cramping pain or just protesting pain from your body for walking around too much? Not to play Freud but do you think maybe on some level you're disconnecting because you've never had a pregnancy go past about this point? Reeeaaaaally hope all is totally find and it's just "one of those things". No reason to be concerned, but if they said bed rest, hope you're kicking those feet up and taking it easy (in my head you're on the couch binge watching MTV). 

Cpp not sure what to say except :test:

Daaaang PL! Pre pregnancy jeans?! Most impressive! And look at your little man putting on the pounds already! <3

Afm...
Had anatomy scan today and everything looks great :cloud9: Levin is measuring about 9 days ahead. Not sure if this mean my due date will change...but whatever. Just means I'm still waiting to see if I'll be scheduled for a c section at the end of April or the start of May. Nurse also said this baby's head was measuring big, but it didn't mean much at this stage. I told her our son had a huge head, and she said, "good to know.." Like everything made sense lol. So if I'm destined to have another large headed child, I'm even more confident in the c/s decision. 

Anywho I'll try to post some pics from the scan :) hmmm multi pic loading isn't working, so sorry for the multi posts that are about to happen :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely only one and definitely still a boy!

Btw we totally caught him playing with his little winky on screen :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Foot :cloud9: so cute and tiny
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs cute pics of him!

Lol TEST! lol I'm 8dpo woman, don't encourage the early testing lol I'm trying to hold out for the 1st


----------



## kittykat7210

very cute pics gigs!! no mistaking the fact that its a boy though XD 

CPP i will just say i got my BFP on 9DPO this cycle though...


----------



## JLM73

:hi: sorry ladies been out and about all day still have to catch up I sent a couple of p.m. so please check yourboxes thank you!


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp I got mine 8dpo.... XD


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, I think breastfeeding can take a lot of credit for it, because honestly I pig out on food ( seriously 3 helpings of Christmas dinner plus desert)and have barely done anything as I am wanting to give my body the best chance to heal. Waiting for the clear from the obgyn on the 10th.
How are you hanging in there?

Cpp, can't wait for your tests, FX!!

Gigs, awe! Levin is already so adorable :)

J, gonna check out your channel next ;)

Jez, how are you doing? Are you getting any rest?

And for you test addicts, I got curious.. anyway it's blank but I wish I had started testing earlier just to see when the hcg was gone.:blush: for science you know
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161227_230657.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks pl! And i totally see a faint second line :haha: the line eye is real.


----------



## Michellebelle

PL, wow! Looking good so soon after giving birth! 

Gigs, love the ultrasound shots! Levin is adorable! I love the tiny foot pic!

Dobs, stay on that bed rest! did they do a scan to make sure baby is all moving around and healthy?

Over here, I felt definitely O pains all yesterday afternoon and evening. But no temp rise yet? Will BD again tonight to cover our bases. I'm wondering if O happened in the middle of the night, so my temp hadn't risen yet. Hoping for a jump tomorrow morning!


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* WOOHOO look at that temp recovery!:dance:

*Dobs* DAMN woman! That is scary sh*t!!
Hoping it was nothing but an oddity or dehydration! :hugs:

*Pacific*DOUBLE DAMN! lol lookin GOOD mama!:thumbup:
And YES BFing easily burns an extra 500+ calories a day! I have always been back to preweight in a few weeks BFing full time ( diff starting weights lol but still)

*Gigs* No man juice on board yet my opks ystrdy and today are Very negative- as in the test line is like 1/4 the control for both days lol
I'm aiming for O-1 and O so :shrug: keepin it stress free.
My cervix is as closed up tight- and I have a home insem kit this time. So wanna make SURE it's wide open, as well as not stress hubs- last week/wknd before back to work:haha:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs so cute! Def a boy haha! But... the foot... why does it look like 6 toes to me? 

Dobs!!! I hope baby is okay! Have you gone to the doctor? Definitely try to lay down a lot...


----------



## Cppeace

You gals are bad bad influences  
I will not test tomorrow, no matter how much ya'll want line porn


----------



## shaescott

Important survey:

How old do SO and I look in this photo? Cuz we look younger than we are and I'm trying to find a photo where I maybe almost look my age (20). I feel like we look 16 ugh. Btw we were in front of a classic red phone booth in London. Honestly it seems like this is one of the photos we look oldest in except my FB profile pic lol. I'm thinking of making a YouTube channel cuz of J lol and I don't want to use a pic I use as my real life profile, I want to keep who I am a secret. Like my name on here is like a pen name, not my real name. 


Spoiler


----------



## shaescott

Also which sounds better, Shae & John or John & Shae? I feel like John & Shae sounds better but idk.


----------



## Cppeace

I would say you look around 18-19 and he looks around 17-18 in that pic lol
It's like when I see my guy's driver's licence picture and it makes me feel like a pedophile lol.. He's 5 years younger than me.


----------



## Cppeace

I would say John and Shae sounds stronger.


----------



## shaescott

CP- he's a year older than me :rofl: whyyyyy lol


----------



## JLM73

*Wook* empty your PM box woman lol!

*Michelle* Sounds like a great plan- stalking your chafrt for tomoro!

*CB* LOL on being a Wino:wine: Love it!


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* i think you both look like young college kids so it's right to me...I recall the pic in a car last year where I said you looked like a Disney Princess:haha: 
Looking young is NOT bad - you will LOVE it later as a woman lol

*Shae* Now a days it isn't hard to linkk ppl up on multiple places and figure who they are:shrug: 
*Gigs* inspired me, I just took foreverrr to make a channel :rofl:
You would be fine with one just keep it clean if you are concerned- you could share your ideas- like a finger stick early home beta, etc.
Heck if* I* can do one with all my "donor sagas" yours would be rated G:rofl:
:-k don't think I will add the donor sagas being married now. Hubs wouldn't care, but eventually our fam will see the channel and ...:blush: cup drop...McD's running with the "mystery cup"...no thank you !:rofl:

Ugh:doh: just recounted 5 days from my last clomid , which they say is the early end to O and that would be Saturday:shock:
I leave Sun morn and don't go back to DH's till TUES!:dohh:
:roll: sooooo hoping for early O end or very late end!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Just different face structure I'd say is the biggest difference I see for age in pics. 
I'm so tired but my guy won't be up for 3+ hours so waaaaa!


----------



## wookie130

J- Oh shit! LOL!!! :rofl: I will! LOL!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, John & Shae has a better ring to me. Also, he looks 15 and you look 16 :haha: so young and innocent! Haha

Uh oh J, hope you get the timing right!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww J you and hubby are so cute! But romeo steals the show! When you said he sleeps at the door i didn't realize you meant literally in the doorway lol


----------



## Cppeace

I'm feeling freezing again. I bet I take my temp when I got to bed and it is below 98 again... This yo yo up and down is getting old fast on these temps.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs argh why do we look so younggg :rofl: honestly I think it's partially because we're not trying to look older than we are in the photo. A lot of the time in pics of college kids they're wearing makeup or sketchy outfits and making facial expressions to try to look mature. We were just enjoying our vacation. I also have chubby cheeks when I smile so that doesn't help. And I wasn't wearing makeup. I almost never wear it. Too much effort. I have a ton if I wanted to, but I'm lazy.


----------



## Cppeace

oop I was wrong yesterday- Apparently even outer limits can make me cry.


----------



## campn

J, seriously enjoying your channel! That chicken recipe had my mouth watering and you're just so fun and bubbly lady!

Gigs. Lovely lovely ultrasound pictures! Makes me miss my own pregnancy! Ain't nothing wrong with a big head, just means he's got more than average brains ;)


----------



## JLM73

*Gigabyte*:friends: Thx!
Oh yes- The WHOLE house is tiled except the bedrooms and since I hate cleaning carpets, AND have dog allergies if dander builds up - Romeo is NOT allowed into any carpeted rooms. I stay up latest so as the only open door, he will slowwwly creep further and further on the carpet, then snore like a damn bear- AND often Bark loudly in his sleep while "running" which hits paws on my open door :roll:
It's all good except my carpet is dirty as hell there now, annnd he often farts which my fan wafts right to me:growlmad:
I will yell UH UH![-X and without another word he is WIDE awake bolting for the family room lol

His farts smell like Burnt arse hair :sick:

*Camps* Thx! Hubs had 3 plates of that so far lol It taste awesome and is like $2 for that sauce pkg:thumbup:

Hubs is off to bed and sorry but NOT staring at the ceiling for 3.5 hrs to sleep 1 again then be up at 430! I am exhausted- busy day and doing 5th load of laundry- I JUST can't sleeeep :brat:
Not sleepy at allll! WTH??


----------



## Cppeace

You a stronger woman than me J. I couldn't be an insomniac like you... I'm half dead after 24 hours up... I'm groggy just from the messed up sleep I've had since 2dpo. 
I agree your vids are good :)


----------



## JLM73

Oh and CUTE Romeo has been a MAJOR A hole today- 2 times of Jumping to the TOP of the 6 ft fence!
We drove an HOUR to the only place with a BIG dog shock collar to zap him as he nearly made it over today to fight that Pit, but the chain fence and wood fence swayed enough that he fell flat on his back - RIGHT back to it till hubs came out with a stick, and he stopped :growlmad:

Sooo we get back ( hubs was assembling the collar in the back of my video) and he put it on him- put it on 1= no response
2, nada, 3, 4 ,5 etc nothing the highest level was 8 ( mind you I was filming and had NO idea hubs was trying to TEST it by zapping him grrr) wellll he got to 8...and Romeo just looked around, and sat there :saywhat:

OMG never have I had this issue! That was $100 too!
We took it back to the local store ( who didn't have it originally thus the hour drive) and got our $ back.

Gonna try a no jump harness?? Thos I don't like him running thru the brush etc with one on, but once I get back to my house- Gonna fill a far streaming big squirt bottle with the same mixture of Portuguese Peppers I grow, and water to baste my "fiery trail mix"

I figure it's better than the chems in pepper spray- which is ALL that has worked so far ( albeit it takes 3 sprays on him) It's a natural pepper, but in the Ghost Chili line of hotness.

He's still gonna keep trying- stubborn tough breed, and the burn is hotter than the pepper spray ( i get the pepper spray my self when windy, and eat my peppers so I know the diff lol) 
The burn will wear off faster tho (aiming for the nose) , and as of now he just rubs his face in dirt, then a water bucket when pepper sprayed and goes RIGHT back to jumping the fence :huh: WTF ...

At this point, I am just trying to make him assoc "OFF the fence" with the burn.
As it is he hears it , sees me coming with the pepper spray canister, and is like :finger: and STILL jump while I am grabbing his collar.

I can't stop 130lbs ( and growing) that can easily pull 500lbs when he lunges:shrug: and at this point he does it even when the Pit is NOT out !

Like ...OK be-otch! I'm gonna wait in your yarrrrrdd! lol

He is breaking Both fences and the 6 ft wood we put up doesn't matter - cuz 1 leap and his elbows were OVER the fence the last time!
It's a liability at this point.

He is a big love sponge of mush, but they are bred to protect property with their lives, and he ONLY does this HERE, cuz of the damn grunge on the Pit lol


----------



## Cppeace

The dog shock collars J, you have to shave the fur so the contacts make contact with skin. Believe me if an electric fence can stop our evil Airedale we used to have- an electric collar will effect your Mastiff.


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* I am WIDE awake! Thought all that house work would make me sleepy :nope:

Andbreaking news Carrie Fisher's mom died 1 day after her ??? Freaky!


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, I heard about Debbie Reynolds dying. I am more sad about that than Carrie Fisher. Debbie died of a mother's broken heart, I'm sure.


----------



## claireybell

Its so sad :( just saw that news on fb.. def died of mothers broken heart Cpeace <3 

Gigs luuuurvly scan piccys & no doubting baby boy hehe!! Trying to reply in my left hand isnt good its taking ages lol feeding Nuala in the other


----------



## claireybell

Dobby please keep rested up hun.. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I guess my sudden inexplicable disconnect was just mom's intuition. I woke up from my nap in a literal pool of my own blood (thank you partially deflated air mattress). My levels have dropped drastically. I have an official scan Friday and a follow up scan next week to make sure nothing is left. I had my bloodwork done the other day so they are looking into potential causes but so far just getting the % genetics spiel so I'm going to disappear and try to find a way to make sense of everything and find myself again


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- beautiful little boy you got there! 

J- I'll have to go look ya up on YouTube. I definitely don't YouTube much but DH is obsessed lol 

I'm blanking on what else I was going to say... 

DH and I have been sleeping all day trying to get better before the boys get here. My head is absolutely killing me and my blood pressure is higher than it should be but it was time for my meds so I took them and we'll see. If it's high in the morning I might call and get my NST switched to tomorrow instead of Friday so they can check it again without me going to L&D.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh Dobby I'm so so sorry. Take all the time you need and just know we're all here for you if you need us.


----------



## Twag

Oh Dobby my heart aches for you I am so so sorry :hugs: take care


----------



## Fern81

Dobby I'm so, so sorry to read your news. I can't even imagine what you are going through. Just sending you so much love in this difficult time.

So I really think that even though I'm married, I'm basically going to raise this baby by myself. My husband keeps being really horrible to me and pulling away from me. This pregnancy has been an eye-opener. I've never needed him as much as during the past 8 months and he's never been more of a selfish [email protected]@rd. Take this, for example: I begged and begged him to help me finish the baby's room; I've been doing absolutely all the heavy lifting & washing stuff (all the second hand cots and prams and car seat etc has to be scrubbed)& buying everything on my own. On Tuesday, I finally got him to agree that he will help me finish up everything before the end of the year, because I'm really starting to get uncomfortable and scrubbing everything, carrying around heavy furniture, putting up curtains etc is starting to get very hard.

Pff so my husband let me down BIG TIME no surprise there... he helped me yesterday for about 2 hours then LOST IT in a fit of rage when I left the room to get a pencil to mark on the wall where he wanted a portrait to be hung (how DARE I leave the room without asking permission!?) Then he gathered up everything I wanted to put on the walls, most of it handmade by his mom, and tried to storm out to throw it in the trash... I had to stand in the doorway and physically block him while he screamed at me and cursed me... sooo that's all he did.... and then informed me that he's going to leave me here on my own for 4-5 days over new year's to go to the coast with his alcoholic @$$hole brother. In fact he just left. Of course there is still a few days/weeks worth of work to be done to get everything done for baby. Huge shock to me but IDK why I even bother with him anymore. I just have to accept I'm married to a heartless idiot who doesn't care one iota about me or my son. At least he accepted another (additional) job (without discussing it with me of course) to start next week (this on top of him already working 6am-11pm daily) so he won't be a part of our lives except financially. It sucks but it's my own fault for marrying him.

I already informed him that I'm done trying to have a relationship with him and that he is not welcome at the hospital when I give birth because he stresses me out so much that I've been back on anti-depressants from 20 weeks pregnant, and it's just getting worse. And guess what- he doesn't care.


----------



## Twag

Fern I am so sorry I do not know what to say other than wow :shock: Big :hug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh Dobby :hugs:

Fern - is there a reason he's acting like this (drugs springs to mind as an obvious one) or is he just an asshole in general? If he's not likely to change, your life is likely to be much easier without him.


----------



## shaescott

Oh my god Dobs... I almost just started crying, I am so sorry... take all the time you need to mourn this loss.


----------



## shaescott

Fern wow I'm so sorry DH is being so awful. I'm glad he won't be in baby's life much if he's gonna be that way.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks everyone. M&s in fact he is a recovered addict (he was a heroin & crack addict for 15 years but has been clean now for 6 years). I met him after he gave up the drugs and fell in love because I saw him as this "strong" "reborn christian" person (what a fake THAT turned out to be)... but unfortunately I've learnt that his development during his teens and his twenties was so stunted, antisocial and abnormal due to the junkie lifestyle that he still doesn't have any people skills or the ability to care about/empathize with anyone else but himself. After we got married 3 years ago I really got to know the real him (we didn't live together before getting married) but kept hoping he would grow up... nope. He's also the one who wanted us to do ivf and now he couldn't be bothered with me or the baby. Yep I really intend to have as little as possible to do with him from now on, live my own life, see my friends more, find fun things to do with my son, live out my brand of faith on my own and teach it to my son; and stop being so pathetic for wanting his love and attention (let's face it I will never get it). Oh he is like this with most other people in his life too except his brothers who are all still addicts.

Anyway so you won't hear much about him anymore I hope, but lots of baby updates!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, my god, I am so beyond sorry to read your update. My heart is heavy for you. I hope you can get some answers on what exactly happened. Don't shy away from us if you ever need to talk. :hugs:

Fern, yikes, how scary itwould be to have that as a father. I hate to suggest it but are you sure he's not doing drugs now? His erratic behavior is classic addict. Either way, I think the distance from him can only be a good thing. I wish when I had DS1 I looked into new mommy groups as they really help with the feeling of isolation that can happen with a newborn, so that's my suggestion. My hubs worked a lot at the time and I needed support I couldn't get from him, so a moms group would have been very helpful I'm sure.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- I am so, so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you. Please take care of yourself, and if you need anything, we're here. :hugs:

Fern- I am sorry it has come to this in your marriage. I too was married to an addict (although he was using before and during our marriage, and he's now deceased, due to an overdose that happened after I left and divorced him). He was an acute alcoholic, smoked crack, smoked meth, snorted Ritalin, abused Xanax, did coke (on the rare occasion he could actually afford it), and pretty much anything else he could get his hands on. He never did heroin, which was a bloody miracle. He was physically abusive, and I learned that this entire family had covered up the REAL reason why he had done prison-time years before we married...he nearly killed his two-week old son with his bare hands. He was dangerous, erratic, and I am so, so, so lucky I got out of it alive. It sounds like your husband isn't really working his program on a day-to-day basis, and he's taking a lot out on you. I'm here to tell you that you're not his whipping post, and that it's time to take care of YOU, and definitely get that baby far and away from him, if he's behaving this froggy. The baby's arrival will probably only escalate the situation from sleep deprivation, a shift in priorities, etc. You both deserve so much more, and it's okay to allow yourself to have more. You've owned your mistake, which was marrying him in the first place, and now you can fix this for you, and for your son. :hugs: I'm sorry, babe. It's tough, and scary, but it WILL get easier, and better in the long run. Good luck to you.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm so very sorry for you loss, Dobs. No words can express what you are going through.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm so sorry to hear your news, Dobs.

And sorry that you are going though such a tough time, Fern.

I have no advice, just :hugs: for you both.


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobby I am so so sorry, my heart aches for you.

Fern I have no advice but you are one amazing mama!


----------



## campn

Dobby, I'm so heartbroken for you, I'm so so sorry hun :( 

Fern, all I can say is please try to not put his name on the birth certificate if you can help it. I'm sorry hun. <3


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby* OMG I am in total shock...there are no words at ALL that can comfort you I am sure, given this and last year. 
The only thing that comes to mind for me is - I think if there WAS any genetic issue- it was on your ex S.O.'s behalf. 

I truly hope your heart heals quickly, and that you do get some answers. So So Sorry - Much <3 and :hug: to you sweetie...

*Fern81* OMG!! What a sorry ass sack of SHIT! I can curse more than ANY sailor I just don't wanna get banned for what I REALLLY want to say about that sorry Mo Fo! HUGE :hugs:
You and Baby are SO SO lucky to escape having him around!
Sorry you are having to go it alone- get your gal pals back in ASAP- but I am SOOO thankful he gave you the REAL view of what your son would have been dealing with everyday BEFORE baby boy got here!
Selfish Pr***!
Sorry you had to go thru all this until now tho!:hugs:

*Gigs* sorry kept forgetting to add about your scan! I had to scroll waaay back somehow missed it:dohh: Soo so cute! And definitely allll BOY!!
I'm sure Des ( who said it was a boy lol) is gonna have fun playing big bro!

*cPeacce* Apparently the "shock" collar ystrdy worked on radio frequencies to "cause static shock" :roll:
NOT what I needed. Hubs was Sooo mad at hurting himself twice now trying to wrestle Romeo off the fence ( he's over 300lbs mind you) , that while returning the useless collar, he LITERALLY went to the cattle prod section! I was like ummm Nooo!

I'm not trying to kill him or injure him lol he's gonna be a damn show dog!
At this point , Romeo IS injuring himself with all this fence foolishness- yesterday part of a paw pad raw and bloody- didn't know until he bloodied the kitchen floor up:roll: This he did trying to get over the fence WITHOUT the pit even out...

Last night, he had a cut on his head ( very small) but seriously! This dog is marring himself up and I can NOT show him with facial scars as they assume" dog fighting"
Gonna try and get a anti jump harness from a petstore today IF they have one his size...The farm supply had none, and walmarts were too flimsy looking. I think he would just chew it off within 5 mins ....

I want to put up hotwire, but the way the fences are he will rip it off the first leap.
I'm gonna try and film him today leaping before he gets corrected, just cuz it is CRAZY how he leaps!


----------



## Cppeace

Putting up hot wire is easy. He'll get hit with it when he jumps up, it will scare him and most likely he'll back off and sniff it.

We rarely used electric fence on dogs, but occasionally some dogs are more persistent and hard headed that others and no normal fence will keep them in.


----------



## Flueky88

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry to both fern and dobby. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp that's a good idea. We got a solar charger and fence for not much more than that collar cost you J. They have low voltages meant to zap smaller predators which is what we have.


----------



## claireybell

Massive hugs Dobby im so sorry lovely <3 Take all time thats needed xxx much love


----------



## pacificlove

So sorry dobs... Much love and strength to you! Take all the time you need, but don't even hesitate to talk if you feel the need.

Fern, sorry no advice on husband issue. Be safe and don't hesitate to call the cops on him!

J, if you are going the hotwire route (livestock fencing), be aware that most chargers have alternating current. So if he touches and rips it down in the second where it's off, he won't get the lesson. Our stoic briard took 3 hits on the sheep fence over a few weeks but the lesson sunk in so well that he avoided the area in general even after we took down the fence.
A good ground is key for this type of fence, the pros have even suggested to water your ground rod for a better charge in dry environments.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Fern- hugs. Just be safe hun you're in my thoughts. 

Re-Hotwire fence. We really need that but it seems so expensive for the occasional dog going crazy. He just wants to play with the cats so when they aren't around we have no problem. 

My blood pressure has been all over the place. I'm supposed to take my pills 12 hrs apart well when I woke up (approx 11ish hours after I took my last pill) my blood pressure was too high. So I don't think my pills are working as long. Before my blood pressure never went up even if I took my pills like 14 hours after my last one or I forgot for even longer. So I'm going to monitor it but I have a strong feeling I'll be having these boys this weekend. 
Anyway, I'm off to get a pedicure this afternoon maybe gigs method will work for me.


----------



## pacificlove

Fingers crossed Mrs G!!

I can hear the eagles screeching outside... Glad I left my ducks locked up today!


----------



## campn

Green, I'm sorry your blood pressure has been so high but having them soon is definitely for the best for your health and theirs. I'm thinking of you hun!


----------



## Fern81

Green- so sorry about the bp stress you are going through! Your twinnies have stayed in so long though for multiples it's already amazing and you can feel safe if they need to be born soon! 

Thanks for the support ladies. The anonymity on here has really allowed me to share stuff I can't share with anyone irl. My family is freaking.out. about my husband leaving me home alone at 8months pregnant lol they don't even know about any of the other things he is doing & I will never tell them!


----------



## JLM73

*Peace and Gigs* Thx! I will def look into that especially solar charged :thumbup:
Tho I don't need the low voltage rather one that is about MULE KICK level...NOT kidding. Romeo was out less than 5 mins this morning and already just being an A hole about the fence. He will not even LOOK at me 4 feet away from him, even when I yelled, banged a pot to scare him etc...I soooo wish that shock collar worked. In the house he is sweet as can be, same at me and moms, but here at hubs- he is straight :finger: to anyone calling/correcting him, and becoming overly protective about the fence line. Now he's barking at the rear neighbor thru the chain link!
It's like a 12 year old kid! NOT ACCEPTABLE EVER in my book. If she is by the fence he's nice, but I don't play that sh*t!

The prob is- at 3yrs, 130 lbs, and still to grow a bit, he has left Puppy mindset and grew a pair - acting like a rebellious ass teen on a rampage!.
Here it's about the yard. Anywhere else on leash WITH Prong collar, he is just bull headed - pulling like a cart horse ANYtime there is something HE wants to see, smell, pee on etc. I have him on literally a "heeling lead" handle only , with prong. He's fine till he sees/smells something good and lunges. I am used to XLG dogs, and thankfully very strong for my size. I yank him right back, correct him, and he immed does it AGAIN= another yank back correction and I grab his ear, as that is the ONLY sensitve part he has, and he will stand still long enough for me to get IN his face, sternly say No Eye to Eye. Then he behaves...till the next spot.
It's tiresome.


----------



## shaescott

J, thanks for the idea about using my hcg-ometer idea for a video. I definitely want to make that video haha, when I get the time. SO just got his wisdom teeth taken out and I'm stuck on the couch watching him sleep cuz he's hopped up on pain killers. Can't wake him by making a video right now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think pregnancy induced high BP does tend to worsen the further you go so makes sense Mrs G. Keep us posted!

I dug out all my maternity stuff. The feeding bras are a 34G &#128563; And my maternity jeans already don't fit my fat ass :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Thx for all the hot wire info ladies. Hubs is concerned that our side of the fencing is all chain link, and isn't comfy with electric on a chain link fence?? I have seen plastic attachments on the ones around here, but he's so strong I don't know if he will rip it off the first try like *PL* said, then we have live hotwire on the ground.
I am always here when Romeo is here/out, so I am not concerned, but his JRussell is not the brightest bulb.
He would likely step on it, and SCREAMS bloody murder anytime he gets scared:roll:
He screamed today like his leg was broken, because in his rush to go from yard to house, he did not see the laundry basket on the porch because the dumb :dog: was running to the house, but looking back for my mastiff and he ran into the basket:roll:
He screamed like he was being beaten, then came by me and barked non stop at the basket refusing to pass it...dim bulb.

The day has gotten much better, MAY get a BD tonight, but OMG this morning, we got up late, I told hubs I was gonna let the dogs out and make brkfst in bed, and we were gonna lounge in the bed all day watching movies. Well next thing I know hubs is in the kitchen doing work :dohh:
So much for that plan...

Then I reamed him out again, cuz when he is doing something, he has this habit of getting snippy when I just ask something simple like - how long till you are done , so I know when to serve the food...well that turned into snippiness, which led to me reaming him out and blubbering how direspectful he was being and how I never do that to him blah blah lol
He apologized but I was aggravated, didn't even eat my brkfst till just now lol 6 pm...
All good now - but we JUST had the same convo ystrdy when we went to get the E collar cuz he was aggravated he couldn't assemble the remote:roll: and all I said was let me take the stuff in your hand , so he would have 2 free hands...then it was cuz I said let's look at the manual- hell we already had the box open in store lol

I told him today- from now on ONE warning about the tone he is talking to me in:trouble:, and the next time he does it, I'm walkin outta wherever we are and leaving him there[-( lol


----------



## JLM73

Well... My cervix is open but not totally soft and my opk at 3pm was close to positive.... imagine tomorrow's will be, so I'm gonna try and do a home insem tonight, but when i just showed the opks to hubs and mentioned doing the insem kit, he was like mmm, and went back to watching tv:huh:
I told him well that didn't sound very interested:roll:
So now i don't even know...
 



Attached Files:







20161229_182611-1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm looks pretty close J. Wonder why hubby is being disinterested? Regarding the fence, if the wire falls on the ground, that will complete the circuit which means it won't shock anymore. It wouldn't be a live wire waiting to shock people unless you picked it up; so if that happens just walk over and turn off the charge before picking up the wire. Same thing happens if, say, grass grows over it; the shock won't work anymore because it's completed a circuit with the ground.

Green, keep a close eye on things! I would hate to hear you have any complications due to pre e or something. Did they say you were at risk for that?


----------



## Cppeace

J, I'm sorry you have such issues getting your guy to give you the goods. My guy was like ok, wheres the container? He brought me the syringe did his thing, 5 minutes later back, hands me the container and back to playing his video game lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, once the wire hits the ground it'll ground out a d you should be able to walk over it ;) as for attaching it to the existing fence, check at your local feed store they should have little plastic thingys that attach to posts and hold the wire.
Fx your hubby learns his lesson soon.. "listen to J"

Mrs G, I am stalking the threat on baby watch for you!


----------



## TexasRider

J- that sucks that hubs doesn't sound too keen.... maybe he's worried about not being able to knock you up? Idk but I hope it works out for you.

Green- oooo it would be pretty cool if they came before Sunday. Then you just got 2 extra tax deductions. I mean obviously it would be better if they stayed in a bit longer- I dealt with pre-e symptoms for several weeks but I had a singleton and she was delivered by emergency c-section at 37 weeks to the day. I was in bed rest for 3 weeks previously due to high blood pressure and went back and forth to labor and delivery a ton. I finally asked ok it's always higher than Normal so when do I really really need to worry- they told me 150/110 so I said ok see y'all later and gave birth 2 days later when protein finally showed in my urine. 

As for me on the ttc front I am just now starting to get some semi fertile cm so it looks like I'm headed for a later than normal O. Fine whatever just gives me more time for bd and we have no child for a few nights she is with her cousin....


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo Tex, good timing on the kiddo being away! Enjoy the time alone.

Dobs, I'm thinking about you tonight. Hoping by some miracle everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- maybe that later o is exactly what you need. Especially being kid free!
Also, I love the way you think about tax deductions lol trust me I've thought about it and of corse want them to be healthy and stay in but if they're healthy I wouldn't mind them a few days early lol 

J- I second pl on the plastic things things that attach to your fence for the wire. Even home depo has them (at least ours did) 

Thanks for all the well wishes for me and the boys. we're doing okay I've had a headache all day and my bp seems really inconsistent. It's normal if it's well within my meds time and I've been resting for 10-15 min before I take it. If I haven't done that then it's high. It doesn't seem right to me. I also had protein in my utine at L&D even I first went in and then not again right before I went home. They said it can happen if I'm dehydrated... who knows. 
Whoever asked about being at risk, I'm at risk for everything because it's twins lol but also because I'm already on meds for high bp I'm also at risk. So double whammy. I have a NST, prenatal, and growth scan tomorrow.. I'm almost hoping they just decide to take them because I just feel like something is wrong... or will be wrong soon.


----------



## shaescott

Green, I really hope nothing is wrong... this thread has had enough of things going wrong. All of us here deserve to be happy and to not lose any babies, no matter the stage.


----------



## JLM73

Thx you farm /hot wire knowledgable ladies lol<3<3
I am considering placing 8 ft plywood at the 2 points he tries to Jump, the rest has thorny Huge thick lemon trees, and ugly Fl scrubby trees/palms right against the fencing, so he can't get near there.
:-k we may run the wire across the topline ( ugh I get the job behind the trees/palms again) then with the 8 ft high wood at his 2 launch pts, attach the wire at a level we know will hit him, cuz he "scurries" up the wood
Not sure if this will work, being flat on the wood??:shrug: But was thinking we can use a staple gun to attach the wire that way...seems more secure than him jumping up to the plastic clips on the wood board 

Well we just discussed using the clips ALL the way around the yard- cuz Romeo has yet to figure out the other 3 sides he can jump no problem :haha:
Hubby's worried about "liability" of course, so I am thinking we mount the wire a foot BELOW the top of the 4 ft fence and hopefully he gets zapped enuff getting close to it that he learns to avoid ALL 4 sides:thumbup:

As for Home AI tonight it's a go :bunny:
I asked why he was so uninterested and he said Oh TONIGHT?? lol 
uh yeaaa.. so we are all good- dogs all done- rained unexpectedly and now the house REEKS of wet :dog::sick:
Gonna shower up so I don't have anymore chores tonight and can lounge in bed:winkwink:


----------



## Cppeace

FX for you J :)


----------



## JLM73

....delayed.... he was singing karaoke while I was in the shower lol 
and I am obsessing over how BAD my feet need a pedi! Arghh!
It's been forever, and it shows :blush:
And OMG looking at this home AI kit - I bought it in dec of 2009:rofl:
It was to conceive DS but obvi not needed- still all sealed and sterile:thumbup:

*cPeace* lovin your chart still and re tomoro ....:test:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I will not test tomorrow lol I may test the 31, we shall see lol.. You early testing fanatics lol


----------



## TexasRider

Seriously just had the best sex we've had in at least 6 months.... no pressure for baby making as I have little to no fertile cm. But dang it was good...

Hope I can get some baby making sex when the time comes- or if I O in the next few days today could be in the running (doubtful)


----------



## gigglebox

If you want support on not testing early...this isn't the place :haha:

J, you're crafty and DIY savvy...those little plastic things to hold wire in place are called insulators. Maybe google "diy insulators" and see what you can come up with? Also, with pigs, they can be kept in with a single wire at nose level. Maybe the same concept for Romeo?

Afm...got some strrrooong kicks tonight. I think Lev just had his foot in one place and was pushing repeatedly, instead of kicking, if that make sense. Hubby felt it no problem. Such a weird sensation...I know I'm going to miss this when I'm not pregnant anymore (I missed it with Des...'course I was still getting phantom kicks after he was born lol).


----------



## pacificlove

Insulators! That's the word I was looking for "thingy". 

Tex, yay for a good random BD session. No TTC pressure ;)

J, I agree with Gigs, place the wire at a height where it's most likely to hit a sensitive part, such as a wet nose. 
My boy hit the sheep electric fence with his nose, then spun around (he thought he got hurt from behind), his tail got hit, he spun again and got another hit on the nose... He was mad :haha: but he learned to stay away!
Our first dog accidentally touched some dairy cow electric fence with his tail on a walk with my brother years ago. He refused to even go for a walk with my brother for days and no one could take him on that particular walk for about a year after.


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo: just finished our first AI lol
And hubs used the home ai kit like a pro!
He said my cervix was wide open. :thumbup:

Funny experience ... just like shop class... hubby was sitting on a stool, I'm at the edge of the bed pillow under my butt legs propped up like I'm at the GYN, he has a shop light, basically heating up my vajay so he can see and the kit came with a speculum, so I am definitely wide open so you guys know me being the mad scientist of the board I had him take a picture of my cervix when we got done and I am totally posting it below in the spoiler box don't worry I cropped out all the girly bits!

basically I cropped all the way into where the cervix is, and the juice is sitting on top of it so you can't see the opening really in the middle, it just looks like a dip, and the Ring of light around it is the rim of the cervix(what we feel when we check

Spoiler



*PL*:rofl: picturing your dog spinning


----------



## shaescott

J I can see that there's liquid covering the hole and that it's definitely there! Yay for open cervixes!


----------



## gigglebox

That's a neat pic, j. I wish i had a speculum to see things in early pregnancy. I've always wondered if that thing about the cervix turning purplish is true :-k

Yay for Tex gettin' some :dance: there's nothing as good for the soul as great sex :haha: 

Omg that hust reminded me, we were alone last new years and we started 2016 off with an orgasm. I totally forgot! We had the broadcast from NYC on and held off our orgasm until the ball dropped. Omg lol we're such dorks. Sadly no nye sex for us this year as hubs has a friend coming to join us, and possibly bil & sil.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I slept well again so again temp is accurate. No test today so :p


Yes, you have to have insulators for the electric fence to work. There are special insulators for chain link. Yes, for him you prolly want 2 lines, 1 nose height, one higher since he leaps. 

Nice Tex!

Gig he's super stretching maybe lol


----------



## JLM73

*CPeace* Thx on the double insulator lines ! Also Gurrrrl ...that chart just says :test: lol....it's onlllly a day early...we promise not to judge, and surely it's already the 31st SOMEwhere :haha:

*Tex* :bunny: you sexay thang you! Get it!
Nothing better than great sex lol

*Gigs* glad YOU can just hold back an O all Mr Miagi - Zen like :rofl:
Hubs never lets me get away with 1...not even just 2 if I'm honest lol
He's a bit driven to UP his record everytime:haha: Meanwhile I'm like UNCLE! ENUFF ! the cops are gonna show up!:rofl:
Ohh and just take a mirror to your vajay in a couple months:shock: You will see it looks all kinds of rainbow colors due to all that pressure/increased bloodflow down yonder :rofl:

*Shae*THX! Knew you would appreciate that pic from a med perspective. 

Also my AI Vid JUST finished upload to my channel...all the deets...and my normal silly commentary of course..


----------



## wookie130

Green- You're not losing any babies, and I won't let anyone even remotely entertain that idea!!!! Your boys are going to be great. I think what you're dealing with, is run-of-the-mill third-tri twin pregnancy stuff. It's complicated. It runs your body through the ringer. You're getting hooked up tomorrow and scanned, and it sounds like you're mentally prepared for the strong possibility that they'll be arriving VERY soon, perhaps even tomorrow if pre-e is on the horizon. You're ready for them. Your docs are definitely keeping a close eye on you, and twin pregnancies (even the more "straight-forward" ones) are treated like high-risk situations. Is it possible for you to elect a c-section now, or will they make you wait, due to their gestation? I guess the big question looming, is whether it's safer for them in THERE, or would it be better for you, and for them, to take them now? Definitely something to contemplate with your doctors. :)

CCP- We are horrible around here for early testing. We're ridiculous. I may or may not be guilty of testing as early as 4 dpo. Because I'm a little impatient. :rofl: If you blow it, and test too early, you have our blessing. :rofl:

Dobby- You're still in my thoughts. I was driving home from an errand last night, and I thought, somewhere on the West Coast, there's a girl suffering from a horrible broken heart...and I know of her, and I wish I could do something for her. Well, I can't, but I can only tell you that I know too well of your pain, and that you're in my thoughts. :hugs: Hang in there, and allow yourself grace, and time to grieve. We love you in here, although we've never met, and you have our shoulders to cry on, and our ears to ready to listen. :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol wookie 4dpo.. really? I thought I was bad starting at 8dpo once lol I will prolly give in and test tomorrow. I'm not expecting to see anything.

Yes, I am thinking of Dobby as well. It is terrible what she is going through and I hope she has the support of her family arround her right now.


----------



## gigglebox

Beautifully said Wook <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- Those things totally fascinate me. I agree with gig I want to see what it looks like later on. 

Cpp- looking forward to your test tomorrow. 

Let me be clear I think I caused more confusion than I meant to lol I don't think anything will happen bad to the boys. I just meant that in general. Like it'll end up being a last minute rush c-section which annoys me.


----------



## shaescott

Green oh thank goodness I was so worried that you were having a mother's intuition like Dobs I was so scared for you, I'm so glad it was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry I scared everyone! 
Currently at the NST testing. I've been on for over an hour and they want baby B for at least another 15 minutes because he isn't moving much and there is protein in my urine. I'll know more later but this is the 1st time this has happened.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just talked to my doc. She's sending me to L&D to have labs drawn and be monitored if they're any higher than it was Monday they most likely will be delivering. Confirmed again it'll be via c-section as baby a is butt down. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## JLM73

*Green* so glad you clarified but Baby Boy B :trouble: WAKE up! lol
Is he the smaller of the two? Oddly my twin A larger struggled and went to Nicu 5+lber- while her lil sis 4+ lber came out kickin and eatin fine :shrug:

I worry for our *DobDobs*:(
We all know how hard it hit her mentally and emotionally last year with the twins, and I STILL can not believe she is having to go through this again...
It's one of those Life is just not fair things...she's gone thru so much this year...<3 :hug: to you my friend...


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, agreed, my heart is so sad for her. I didn't think it'd happen again and I can only imagine how she must be feeling :( I was doing googling on similar situations as hers and did find favorable outcomes, so I'm hoping beyond hope somehow everything is ok :/

Green, sounds like your prediction of the boys arriving this weekend may come to fruition! I'm so excited for you. In case I don't make it on here again until later, good luck with everything and post pics of those little trouble makers as soon as you can!

J, regarding looking at the vag...did that last time with Ds1. Didn't I share the ms paint pic I did of the angry looking vagina? That's how mine looked -- angry. Angry and purple.


----------



## Fern81

Dobs- if somehow you are reading, just hugs and love and I hope you are not alone but still with your family. Please feel free to vent and rant on here as much as you need. 

Green- This can't be the easiest time for you right now, even though you know your boys are OK, high bp and surgery waiting today or in a few days/weeks... however, we are all rooting for you momma and sending you positive delivery thoughts!! All 3 of you will be fine and you are a champ xx

Gigs- do share the pic!

J- I might finally be able to view your channel this weekend, thanks for the link. Couldn't watch it earlier due to wifi issues pff.


----------



## Fern81

35 days (max) to go omw. I'm at my parents' house, my mom insisted that I spend the nights here for as long as my idiot husband is away "in case something happens". I'm secretly glad that she insisted. I slipped and fell when getting out of the bath today and it wasn't a bad fall but it could have been. (I just hurt my hip but baby feels fine and is kicking away). At least here I'm not alone.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, you be careful! Glad to hear your mom is looking after you!

Dobs, my heart aches for you and I hope you find answers as to why it keeps happening. Please check in, I do hope your family is supporting you more then ever!

Green, keep us updated! Fingers crossed for an easy delivery and healthy mom and twins :) sunroof or natural, either way they have to come out and you get to meet them!

J, interesting pic, thanks for sharing! Next up, comparison to a closed cervix ;) :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

Fern so glad you're with your mom. Would she let you hang around after the baby is born?

Also did you pick a name? I can't remember...

And per your request, the angry vagina.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0112.JPG
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pacificlove

As for us, Logan is doing voluntary smiles now. I tried to capture it last night. Best shot attached, it was better to watch it in person then through the screen..:cloud9: sorry ladies, I am sharing a blurry picture
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161229_193558.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cppeace

Sadly, Dobby having so many early miscarriages I have a couple suspicions on. She could have the MTHR mutation or possibly an early ultrasound weakness. Ultrasounds do heat up and vibrate the area they are scanning and some women's uterus doesn't handle it well or the growing babe doesn't. It is rare but does happen especially if having 2 or more ultrasounds in the 1st trimester. 
It is the primary reason I will have 0 ultrasounds if I do get pregnant. They are too dangerous to me for causing possible issues.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Currently being preped for c-section. I'll update when I can


----------



## Cppeace

Ooo Mrs. Green hope it all goes well and you are holding those boys in no time :)

Pacific that is a great pic :)


----------



## pacificlove

Best of luck Mrs G! Fingers crossed for a happy and healthy mom and twins!


----------



## shaescott

CP- she knows for certain that all her miscarriages except this one and the twins was not genetic or related to uterine strength or ultrasounds. I know she's right on this, but I'm not going to get into details on here.


----------



## shaescott

Good luck Green!


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck Mrs. Green!


----------



## JLM73

Soooo....took my last opk at just after 3 pm today,24 hrs since ystrdys very near + and ummm :huh:...wth??

My pee was VERY concentrated, so thinking that was a short surge since cervix is high,soft,and def still open!
I've had short surges in the past,def was crampy as hell this morning, so assuming the double clomid dose caused a strong short surge.
This is 4.5 days after last clomid,and my normal O day would be tomoro...ugh...hate weird opks!
No I should have either taken a second one late last night or Taken this one late a.m. today:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







20161230_201212-1.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3









20161230_203155-1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

OOH! Was on my darn phone to post opk pix and missed MrsG being prepped!
Attn Earthlings! 2 Baby Boy Greens INBOUND!!
so excited - and happy they are being careful not to put you and them in danger any longer!


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, I am not doubting your words, but they cannot prove when the ultrasounds cause the issues, basically they disturb the cell growth and can cause the issues. Most doctors do not test for the Mthr mutation unless you request it. I was simply suggesting the two most likely culprits. I wish no argument and am not an expert. I simply am stating possibilities.


----------



## Cppeace

J, yeah I would say just a short surge is all. Hope you caught the egg!


----------



## shaescott

CP- I'll PM you.

Edit: I sent you the PM.


----------



## shaescott

Ahh I'm so excited for Green!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Me too! Hope she is holding those boys by now :)


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm J, very interesting :-k could your positive opk still happen tomorrow? I've def had near blank positives turninto blaring positives in a day.

Ahhh Green! Let the chaos begin! Hope you're feeling well and congrats!!! Happy Birthday to the boys!


----------



## TexasRider

Yay green! So happy they didn't let you keep going and stepped in and took them. Hope everything is going great!!


----------



## wookie130

It's probably very likely Green has had the boys...if she was being prepped at that particular moment, most likely the docs were NOT hesitating to take them. I'm suspecting the protein in her urine, and the reduced fetal movement of baby B may have had something to do with the decision to take them now. Hopefully all went well, and both babies and Green are doing fine. Saying a prayer for them all! <3 

I'm going to argue that the two most prominent causes of miscarriage are NOT ultrasound technology and the MTHFR mutation. When interpreting research on what causes miscarriage (particularly recurrent miscarriages, as many of us, including myself, have suffered from on this site), one must understand that correlation does not equal causation, and that it's been well-established that MOST early miscarriages (<12 weeks) occur due to an abnormality in the developing fetus, one which was most likely due to NOTHING the mother did. MTHFR can definitely cause recurrent miscarriages, but it certainly is not THE leading cause of miscarriage by any means. There's a lot of quackery surrounding the whole "bad ultrasound" stuff, and most of it is based in pseudo-science. Please show me a PEER-REVIEWED scientific study conducted with integrity that proves that ultrasounds are a "common" cause for miscarriage (or even unsafe), and I'll match you a study that disproves that theory. I can most definitely link that up right here. It simply does not jive, even though it's a theory that is popular among crunchy blogger moms, and natural parenting enthusiasts with little (and most likely no) scientific background or medical training. Not that I love anecdata by any means, but between my two successful pregnancies, I had NO LESS than a dozen ultrasounds PER BABY. Due to that technology, they were able to detect my placenta previa early with my daughter, which saved me from delivering her vaginally, which would have undoubtedly killer her, as the placenta would have emerged first, before the baby. With my son, ultrasound technology detected his single umbilical artery, and determined whether he actually had both kidneys. They also monitored his heart very closely, and he was checked often for signs of IUGR, which could have led him to be a stillbirth. So, before we go demonizing ultrasounds and fetal monitoring, we must look at how these medical advancements have saved lives, and brought us well beyond the stone age and pioneer days, when women had fewer medical interventions, and maternal and neonatal morbidity SOARED off the charts. They have certainly saved FAR MORE lives than they're responsible for taking, if any at all.

Sorry to get all ranty, but a lot of that stuff is a serious bone of contention with me.

Also, with Dobs having JUST gone through this, I do find it insensitive to speculate why she's been suffering from recurrent pregnancy loss, nor do any of us (to my knowledge) have the level of expertise on the matter to really ascertain what is happening with her on that matter. I can only offer her my support, sympathy, and understanding, as a woman who has been there, and knows what it's like to have empty arms, again and again.

Pacific- Haha!!! <3 Look at that sweet baby smiling! He's precious! I love those first smiles that happen (not the sleepy dreamy newborn smiles that happen right away, but the first social fully-awake smiles)! He's a doll.

Fern- Thank GOD you're with your mom. Oh, and UGH to falling!!! I fell when I was about 8 months pregnant with Oscar. I was on my knees, and my 15 month-old daughter began running from me (we were in a children's museum), so I panicked, tried getting up to quick, and I fell over trying to grab her. I was a paranoid momma, particularly in light of all I had going on during both of my pregnancies, so I went up to L&D to be monitored and hooked up to a NST. Ozzy was just fine. :) If you're feeling lots of movement that's good...the nurses up in L&D said they were more concerned that I tore some placenta or something like that. Apparently that was fine as well, so here we are. :)


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* OMG sooo cute! He is adorable! You got a great pic!

*Fern*:dohh: on the fall, but glad you are ok - and nuthin better than some mama-<3 So glad you are not ALONE as I am sure he was hoping , :finger: to him on that one!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks again for all your support everyone. My parents are spoiling me :) I'm only staying for 3 nights but it's much better than being home alone! H finally sent me a msg after 2 days, starting with "well we've arrived safely (at the holiday destination) in case you were wondering".... lmao :/ deleted without reading the rest. Yeah dude I'm NOT wondering if you are at the coast having a great time, not being concerned about your wife or baby at all. Please just STAY away.

Anyway, Green I've been asleep and woke up to your news!! You surely have your babies by now, wow mommy!! I hope and pray everything went smoothly, and that you are all doing well!


----------



## Fern81

J- will you continue doing opks? Mmm interesting what the Clomid is doing! Btw I have some clomid left in my cupboard ;) don't know if it's worth trying to mail it to you from RSA though. 

Wish we all lived closer together especially at times like these (babies born, ladies going through losses). But then again I don't share as much with my friends who live around me as I do on here.

Cpp can't wait for your test today! 

Wookie- that fall sounds scary, geez I can't imagine getting injured while pregnant and taking care of a helpless toddler, though I imagine it happens all the time. Glad you were OK that time.

Nice one Gigs. I love that there is no shame in sharing anatomy and physiology here :) 

While on that subject, is it normal to start having lots of bm at 35 weeks? For the past few days it's been almost as frequent as urinating! I haven't had problems with noticeable constipation at all during this pregnancy but wow, yesterday 7 bm..? I did start taking a higher iron supplement a week ago, but I was under the impression the added iron would do the opposite?


----------



## Fern81

Sorry about the triple post but just saw Logan's pic and he is soooo cute PL!! Aww growing up fast! Beautiful boy <3


----------



## shaescott

Fern to my knowledge that's pretty normal


----------



## shaescott

Just wanted to let you guys know that I set up a YouTube channel and posted a quick intro video. For some reason I can't find my channel if I search it's name but if you search John & Shae you'll probably find my intro video and can get to my channel from there if you want to subscribe. You can also see my dorky self looking like a 14 year old :rofl: and probably sounding like one too :haha:


----------



## JLM73

2nd AI done, legs still up:haha:
But for those wanting the BEFORE pic of an open cervix during fertile window.... See spoiler!


Spoiler

The blur on left is the side wall viewed thru the clear speculum


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:rofl: omg just saw the "not" angry vajay!

*Shae* yay!! I'm gonna go look now
But on the youtube home page click "my channel" and then make sure your vid is set to public


----------



## Fern81

Just watched your YouTube shae and 2 of J's videos :) love seeing the faces behind the posts! I'm always slightly surprised for a millisecond by the accents lol!! Of course in my head you sound more like me! I think you'd all get some kicks out of it if you were ever to hear me speak. By the way the fake, overpronounced "white south african" accents that I've heard in some US movies and TV shows is ridiculous but I suppose that's what we sound like to you haha!


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh I missed green going for her c section!! No doubt she's had them by now!! I'm waiting on the beautiful picture updates!! 

Fern, I'm glad you are at your mums, and do you think she would let you stay there a lot once baby is here, I'm just thinking it will be shattering for you if hubby isn't around much! I still can't believe he's gone out on a drinking holiday when your so heavily pregnant!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies sorry to keep you all waiting. I don't know how you mommas updated so fast. I feel like it's been non stop. My baby boys were born at 5:43 and 5:44pm. The c-section was a breeze and so far these pain meds have kept me happy. I'm scared for once they are gone. lol Michael is 6 pounds 12 ounces and currently in the NICU for a slight breathing problem but they're pretty sure it'll just be a day or two. The sad part is I can't go down there yet and DH can't go in since he's been sick. So I haven't even gotten to meet him yet.
Maxwell is 4 pounds 11 ounces and super healthy. He's already latched but I'm really not producing anything yet.

Sorry stupid bnb won't upload pics. Just know they're adorable.


----------



## Fern81

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hey ladies sorry to keep you all waiting. I don't know how you mommas updated so fast. I feel like it's been non stop. My baby boys were born at 5:43 and 5:44pm. The c-section was a breeze and so far these pain meds have kept me happy. I'm scared for once they are gone. lol Michael is 6 pounds 12 ounces and currently in the NICU for a slight breathing problem but they're pretty sure it'll just be a day or two. The sad part is I can't go down there yet and DH can't go in since he's been sick. So I haven't even gotten to meet him yet.
> Maxwell is 4 pounds 11 ounces and super healthy. He's already latched but I'm really not producing anything yet.
> 
> Sorry stupid bnb won't upload pics. Just know they're adorable.

Congratulations mrsgreen, officially supermommy of two!! So glad to hear it's all going well, hope you get to see Michael soon xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congrats Mrs G!! That's some weight difference, both great weights though for 36 weeks.

You don't produce anything but colostrum for 2-3 days - he literally needs like 2ml per feed at the moment and baby will always extract more than trying to express gets out. You're doing perfect :)

Make sure they give you enough painkillers to see you through! They tried to discharge me with the instruction to go buy paracetamol :haha: Hellll nooooo - give me the good stuff or I ain't leaving!

And yay for 2016 birthdays for your deductable whatsit :rofl:

Dobs, thinking of you &#10084;


----------



## wookie130

HUGE CONGRATS, GREENIE!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Love their names - we ALMOST named our son Max, but one of my husband's friends has a son named Max, it didn't feel right to us. If I ever have a third (and it's not looking terribly likely at this point), and if it was a boy, we'd name him Mack. :)

Super weights, by way! M&S is right...their little stomach are TINY at this point, and you should really only have colostrum right now. It can take several days for your milk to come in...just keep latching! 

I'm sorry one of the boys ended up in the NICU, but it sounds like it's going to be a very short deal, and you'll be able to see/meet him today!

Glad to hear the c-section was a breeze! The surgeries themselves were the easy part for me (except the IV in my hand, which I HATE), but the recovery was very tough with my first baby. Just stay AHEAD of the pain with your pain medicine, because if you start letting it go, and feeling crappy, it can be REALLY hard to get ahead of the pain once you start really hurting. You probably haven't been out of bed yet (and you may even still be feeling numbness), but I would also suggest getting up and trying to walk as SOON as you get feeling back in your legs and feet. That part will SUCK, and you'll need help, quite possibly the first several times you want on your feet. For whatever reason, the sooner you get up and moving, the far easier your recovery will be in general. My nurses always said that to me, and it proved to be right after my second c-section...with my first, I had laid in bed too long, and I think that made it tougher. 

Again, welcome Maxwell and Michael! <3 Congrats to your entire family on your beautiful double blessing, and we all can't wait for pics!


----------



## JLM73

*GreenMachine!* Huge congrats! And :rofl: just like in my case- the LITTLE one is the scrapper that latches eats etc no nicu, and the larger is off to nicu- albeit and THANKFULLY with just a bit of resp. issue<3
I think our larger surro twin inhaled some meconium :sick:
She was out in 2 days tho - WISHING you and the boys, and poor sick hubbard a Speedy recovery all around, and NICU is VERY picky!
With good reason, but I wasn't allowed to even see twin B there until the surro parents threw several bitch fits lol.
They were like SHE gave birth to her!!:brat:
Here no matter surro/adopt/reg birth, the "birthing mom" has all rights to the baby while in hosp, and could technically block said surro/adoptives etc - tho I have NO idea why one would!?
But yea- Twin B they kept asking me if it was OK for the "parents" to get her from nursery, walk her in the halls, etc etc :rofl:
I was like ummm YEAAA!! They are genetically THEIRS I just babysat and grew the buns for 9 months :haha:
They even had Baby Girl "XXXX" MY last name - tho I KEPT saying CHANGE that lol.
:roll:
NICU- I wasn't even a thought of being allowed for twin A, and even the PARENTS could not override that, and mind you - she too was still admitted as Baby Girl "XXXX" ( my last name):dohh::wacko:
Thankfully I worked there before, and the nurses knew me and bugged the nicu docs etc, AND we had an awesome relationship with surroparents so no drama, we all understood it was legal technical stuff, and we had ALL legal docs in hand ages before ..


----------



## shaescott

Green!!! Congrats! I'm sorry Michael is in the NICU but based on his weight I bet it'll only be for a super short time. Just wanted to point out what J had said, that of her surrogate twins the heavier of the two was in the NICU and the smaller baby was perfectly fine. Interesting how that works out. Anyway, we're looking forward to the pics! Get some rest (though make sure you walk a little for recovery), and enjoy little Maxwell. Michael will join him in no time. :) <3 :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

O_O omg Green! They're HUGE! No wonder you were feeling so miserable at the end there! I can't even imagine if they went to full term! It's also funny that J called it, the larger of the two was the one who needed a little more attention. So sorry you didn't get to meet him right away, I had the same thing happen when I had Des and it was rough. Nothing like a day or two though, it was just a few hours but I was so exhausted by the time I had him, I saw him through double vision then they took him away, so when I woke up in recovery I didn't even know what he looked like, really. They took him to my room a couple hours later. Can they wheel you down to the nicu? And how is hubby feeling?

PL, I woke up at 4-something am to pee and remembered "oh no! I forgot to comment about Logan's picture!" He is so freakin' cute. I love the stage when they start to smile. It's the best and makes all that hard work in the beginning totally worth it. 

Wook, again, beautifully said. And thank you for pointing out the insensitivity of the subject...I was just going to ignore it but I'm glad you said something. Also, don't think I've said it before but how frustrating it must have been to have a second pregnancy with an "issue" to keep an eye on. My heart goes out to you. My hope on this second pregnancy was to just have a completely uneventful one, and I'm so thankful that's what it's been so far. Don't think I could go through the trauma and fear of another life-threatening issue.

Which by the way ladies, at my ultrasound, I was talking to the doctor about my last pregnancy and he said the issue I had with Des (cystic hygroma) wouldn't have been classified as that in his office at all. He said by itself it didn't mean much and he would have not given me such bad statistics as the other doctors did :shrug: it's hard to believe another facility may have given me a completely different situatuion to handle. And not that I would have, but if I blindly followed his suggestion (which was to schedule a termination with my regular OB)...ugh. I hate thinking about that.

Sorry, ranting.

Fern, ahhhhh you're up next! So exciting! And LOL hubby thinking you give two craps about him making it there. I know you don't want to olen up to your parents but I reeeaallly think maybe you should mention to them that you may need a place to stay temporarily after baby is here. I really worry about your situation once that happens :/


----------



## pacificlove

Huge congratulations Mrs G!! I can't wait for the pictures now :)
Can you get someone to wheel you down to the NICU if you insist on it?
MS and wookie have given great advice post csection and I totally agree having had one 7 weeks ago. Get moving with help and stay on top of the pain. Keep up, don't catch up.
As for feeding, mom knows best. Honestly I had the nurse tell me Lo had to feed for 15-20 minutes and all I got was 5-10. Considering their stomach size, 10 minutes already seems like a lot ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats green on the chunky monkeys!! You obviously have the perfect thriving conditions!! Sorry Michael is having some problems but fingers crossed he gets well soon!!


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats! Mrs G... :)

AFM: BFN this morn, temp is dipping lower again. 11DPO, AF will most likely arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, did you still test? 

Green, CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see photos. I love the name Maxwell! Max is on my shortlist if I ever have a boy.

J, i second what someone else said... are you gonna keep taking opks? I bet you haven't Oed yet since your temp is still low. What do you think? Have you had any O pains?

Pacific, Logan is adorable! 

I got crosshairs! Woohoo! Happy to be in the TWW.


----------



## wookie130

J- This happened to me on Clomid...it screwed with my opk's a bit. If your temp is still low, you probably haven't O'ed yet. Hmmm.

Cp- Sorry about the temp dip. &#128547; It's not over until the witch shows, however!

Michelle- Yay for being in the 2ww!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green that is so exciting. I'm glad that the c-section was easy breezy beautiful and Max is latching. Sorry about Mike but soon you'll have both babies in your arms


----------



## gigglebox

Thinking a lot about you Dobby :hugs: hope you're ok.

Cpp, hmm, maybe a late bfp? What test are you using? A positive free 10dpo isn't unheard of. If nothing else, at least this was a short cycle so you can get back to it soon :thumbup:

Welcome to the tww Mich! When will you test (aka supply us with a test fix)?


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, missed that you got a bfn. I hope it turns positive tomorrow!

Gigs, I haven't decided when I'll start testing yet. Maybe 10 dpo? With all of my BFPs, I've had noticeable cramping before I've gotten a positive, so maybe I'll just wait and see if I feel that.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, as I have a history of not receiving a bfp when I was pregnant before I suspect I will not see one anytime soon even if I am pregnant. 
I am 11dpo so I should see AF in next day or 2 unless my LP has decided to adjust itself yet again. With this Crazy cycle anything is possible.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Ladies was busy editing YouTube vids! Phew they are alot of work and I am doing simple ones! Just put up THREE new vids!
One of the DOGS as everyone luvs :dog: and the other 2 are My AI#2/BBT chart - which LOOKS like I O'd last night!! 
and the other vid was to be a continuation explaing my FF chart/BBT, but hell no lol 
It would have been like 50 mins all together !:shock:
So I decided to make "pt 2" a separate vid- it really explains my FF chart thus far in detail, with an opk update.

I am not concerned about having to take another opk at this point, but we will pic 1 up later at the store.
The reason is- even tho Clomid can def mess with O date, O'ing last night/this a.m. would be on cd 13 - my norm, BUT also would fall EXACTLY 5th day after last Clomid pill:which is in their "expected" range.

Check out my chart below, and you will see, my temp PLUMMETED this a.m.!
Also, ystrdy- morning of cd12, about 5am I had really sharp Ovary pain ( can't recall which side...left I think) and later ystrdy morning I had really sharp cramping for over an hour - general uterus. I would say 7/10!

That along with today's temp drop, watery cm, and a High soft open cervix( hubs could see it thru the speculum both last night, and night before, and pic from last night below) I am 99% sure I O'd "today" which would have occurred some time before I took the temp at 815am....and we did last nights "insem" at 140am.
So I am feeling REALLY good on timing, especially Team *BLUE*:blue: :haha:

The only way I would be concerned is IF I didn't get at least a .4 temp increase tomoro, but my post O temps have generally started 97.9/98F the last 6 months:shrug:

Either way, there will not be another insem tonight. Hubs is not feeling well ( vertigo) and regardless- we have 2 back to back AI's with speculum and cath so we KNOW the cervix was open AND he put the man juice RIGHT on the opening both nights..:roll: not to mention I LEFT the spec in place BOTH nights for 40+ mins with legs/hip way way elevated...

If I get temp rise tomoro a.m., we will have O-1, and O well covered:thumbup:
AI 24 hrs before O, and 2nd AI appears to be right at O time, or very shortly after, since it was nearly 2 am, and my BBT drop was 6 hrs later.
Good as it will get this cycle, I go back to mom's tomoro for 3 days with DS:dance:


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL, I've bf three babies and I'm pretty sure the only time any of them fed for 20 minutes was if they fell asleep :haha: They might have fed EVERY 20 minutes at one point but never the 15-20 minutes each side that I was told :wacko:

Happy Hogmanay and New Year to everyone :)


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, i definitely felt like either me or my child were failing as we never got 20 minutes, I was so glad when finally my mw said that we were doing great! Logan lost 7% of his birth weight in the first 2 days, 5-10% is normal. 

Wookie, I ment to say: good choice of words. 

J, I still have to check out your channel.. :blush:

AFM, I got randomly selected for a hospital survey yesterday. One of the questions asked: did the condition you walked in with improve by the time you left? I just answered "well I walked in pregnant and walked out not pregnant" says the surveyor "soooo.. we'll say yes or some improvement or not at all??":saywhat: lady I don't know how you want to interpret that...


----------



## Cppeace

Took a second hpt today, still totally negative, not even a shadow, indent or evap lol https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/hpt%2011dpo.jpg


----------



## JLM73

UGh...JUST posted my vid showing my current FF chart and how our AI 's fell along with opk update...So sorry, but can't recall WHO asked to get a PM when it was done??:dohh:
I cleared my PM box:blush:
Anyway below are links to both parts of the vid- I HAD to separate it cuz it was running waaaay too long with both together!

*AI#2/FL39 degrees/FFChart vid*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayJiYIP5gfc&t=12s

*FF/BBT Charting explained in detail*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vwDgiEGQl0


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* :-k I can't do my usual copy yer pic and mark where I see the line, I tried, but I DO see a very faint something right btwn the control and the "hcg" edging


----------



## Cppeace

You have major eye line lol.. That test is stark white lol


----------



## JLM73

Likely lol, but still hoping- the background is a bit busy, I'm used to plain backgrounds, but I get a Line eye pass, cuz I am the board :jo: at 43:rofl:

I think we are gonna hit the local pizza/wings/dessert buffet, then get our grocery shopping out of the way:thumbup:
DS isn't here so no reason to fight the drunken crowd to see a few fire works.
We are just gonna light up the fire pit later tonight, watch everyone else's and do smores :wohoo:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol you're forgiven... I rarely have line eye. I got broke of it during my 2+ month limbo.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I saw a line too but I can see lines on a blank piece of paper. Tooooooo many pregnancy tests during LTTTC then five subsequent pregnancies - I like digitals because at least then I can't convince myself there's something to look at.

Pizza and wings, drool. Steak pie is traditional here on NEw Year's and I actually have some in the freezer but didn't feel like it. We had spag bol.


----------



## Fern81

It's after midnight in RSA. I've been watching netflix so still awake. Hope you all have a blessed and positive 2017!


----------



## Cppeace

lol you terrible line eyed ladies


----------



## gigglebox

Happy New Year to you too, Fern! And the rest of you lovely ladies ^_^

Tomorrow, the stationary bike gets relocated to our living room &#128074; Gonna curb some of this weight gain, damn it! I ate an entire foot long sub yesterday, and an entire burger from an actual burger joint (huge, thick patties and buns), neither of which I have accomplished in my memory. My stomach should be shrinking now, crushed by baby's apartment....but somehow I feel like my capacity for food has increased...? Not cool. I feel like garbage after eating all that. So yay for gettin' the blood flowing and managing this weight before it gets outta control, like it did last time!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, you are eating for a hungry little boy gigs!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, you ladies with ya'll line eyes had me go back and look at it and I kinda maybe saw a little something- Ya'll just getting to me is all lol. So I inverted it but still looks pretty negative to me. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/hpt%2011dpo_1.jpg


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, did you know that subway offers the sandwiches in salat form too? Or at least they do in Canada ;)
Sandwich sounds soooo good, but I have pork chops/steaks in the oven. Nor do we have any fast food joints on the island :(


----------



## Cppeace

Yep our subways will turn 6 inchers into salads or wraps... I enjoy subway twice a month, always on my way back from grocery shopping as they are right next door. I had some guacamole on my sandwich yesterday was pretty good.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby I hope you're doing okay :/

Green how is Michael doing? Is Max still doing great?


----------



## JLM73

*Happy New Year my Lovelies!*

Uploading me and hubs New Years Eve - Fireside Q&A, and MANY rambling subjects :rofl:
SO wanted to say Happy New Year before I miss it! Now we are sitting fireside, prepping S'mores, and listening to the Best of Motown ( his faves)
Thnk I will jump his bones for FUN tonight and not BD lol....oh crap forgot - I got that pee from earlier to OPK:haha: back in a bit - sure it's neg tho

*Peace* I totally saw a line I'm tellin ya! lol
I wouldn't expect it on a neg/invert tho as they take some decent IRL contrast to show - I still REALLY hope you're knocked up for the New Year :haha:


----------



## shaescott

I'm thinking I'll make a video on the glucometer-like hcg blood test thingy tonight. I've got time... I drew a glucometer cuz I don't wanna use copyrighted images :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* PM me a link pls!


----------



## shaescott

J I'm actually super tired now so I guess I'll do it tomorrow. I planned it out, it's mostly explaining how a glucometer works to show how that could potentially work for hcg.


----------



## gigglebox

M&S, this is going to sound ignorant I'm sure but have you had haggis? Is it any good?

PL, the sub i got was actually from a local deli, but I did not know about subway sub salads. Good to know though...

Cpp, to be honest I'm not seeing it :/ but I hope you are surprised with a bfp in the coming days!

JDs baby, I've seen you thread stalking for some time...why not join our conversations?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mmmmm... Subway. One of the ones near us delivers now, and I saw there's a sign up for one opening in the crappy little row of shops at the end of my street. Dangerous :haha: I tend to have the salad as I struggle to eat so much bread, and I really should just make it at home but it's so tasty.

I've yet to find anything guacamole doesn't go with - the most interesting combo so far I think was korean chicken, peanut butter, guacamole and jalapenos (it's supposed to be guac and mango salsa but I hate mango so ask for plain guac) on a sandwich. From a shop in Glasgow just called 'The Deli' - the woman in front of me just ordered a tuna mayo on brown bread, which struck me as a bit of a waste!

Yes, have had haggis many times. Both real haggis and the veggie version are yum :) (taste and texture-wise it's a lot like slightly dry and spicy mince/hamburger meat) it's Burn's night at the end of January when haggis, neeps (parsnips) and tatties (potatoes, usually mashed) will be on the menu. Burn's night commemorates the birthday of Rabbie (Robert) Burns, who was a poet.

So hungry now with all this food talk and your ticker Gigs :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Subway is :sick: in my opinion...the meat is full of nitrates, and icky chemicals that have been known to cause colon cancer. I used to love the meatball sub, but honestly, I just can't stomach it anymore. Now give me some Jimmy John's! Nom nom.

Dobs- :hugs:

Gigs- I too feel awful. I've been off the healthy eating for a few months, and I've gained 12+ lbs. :( When I'm doing well, I'm doing REALLY well, and when I eat horrible, I go balls to the wall with BAD, BAD food. It's kind of a never-ending cycle for me. I know HOW I should be eating, and I know what makes me feel great, but if I indulge AT ALL, it sends me on a binge that I have trouble ending. Ugh. Sigh.

Green- Hoping baby Michael is breathing fine, and has joined you, Daddy, and his pint-sized brother! :cloud9:


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo%20blue.jpg

2 more negative, but temp went back up.. bah


----------



## campn

Subway is gross, I used to eat it a lot years ago but I've upgraded to Jimmy Johns like Wook, much better, I no longer feel like I'm eating someone's feet :thumbup:

Happy new year ladies!


----------



## campn

Oh my goodness congratulations Green!!! I'm so happy for your two blessings! <3 please take your time and rest! Keep them on the boob, all they need for their wellbeing and warmths is the boob :)


----------



## shaescott

I like subway, including the bread... I even get the Italian bread and not whole grain... :haha: I grew up getting cold cut combos with my dad. I don't think there's any Jimmy John's around here. 

Camps, you should totally shower us with Juliette pics while we wait for the twins


----------



## campn

Shae, just watched your video! You have princess Ariel hair girl! <3 love it! 

Here's one from Christmas!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3797.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 15


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, she's precious campn.

I don't know what jimmy johns is. Subway over here is actually pretty decent quality for a chain sandwich shop. I live in the land of deep fried aaaaaaaallll the things (pizza... pies... mars bars... all so much better coated in batter and deep fried... right?) so somewhere that sells relatively fresh food options is nice :haha:

All processed meat is terrible for you, anything cured or salted to preserve it tends to be and is a carcinogenic. But everything in moderation, eh? :D including moderation...


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay, another Juliette photo! She is such a cutie.

I don't really eat at Subway or Jimmy Johns. I've never been a fan of lunch meats, even when I was younger. Give me mac & cheese or pizza any day. :haha:

Although, now that it's the new year, (happy 2017 everyone!) I'm trying to alter my eating habits a bit. I'm trying to cut back on gluten and carbs (bye mac & cheese :cry:) and also bad sugars. I don't have any intolerances, but I have heard of a diet like that helping people with PCOS. So I'll try it! I would love love love to give birth to a healthy baby before the end of the year!

I saved a ton of recipes on Pinterest to try. Tomorrow night I'm gonna make a chicken and veggie curry over quinoa! I hope it's yummy!


----------



## gigglebox

WOOKIE, YES, DITTO. Once I start eating junk, it's a freakin' floodgate opening. In fact, there was a time where I had been of "bad" food so long, commerical candy like twix, hershey, etc. was so repulsive to me. But then halloween rolled around and we had a lot left over, and for whatever stupid reason I started eating it...now it's yummy to me again lol. 

Never had jumimmy john's but they did open one up near by recently. Guess i'll have to try it, but it's hard to top the local deli or Jersey Mike's. We'll grab subway every now and again because it actually has a sandwhich Des will eat (bacon egg & cheese on flat bread) that isn't a hot dog or chicken nuggets.

Interesting m&s, I always kind of imagined it that way. They have "imitation" haggis here but offal is illegal to import or something weird, and no one sells it/harvests it, so not sure if it'd be the same with whatever they're using as a substitute. What you describe makes me think of shepherds pie a bit, and that's amazing, so...

Btw ladies trying to eat better, try yourselves some mashed cauliflower this year! I discovered it before, but started making it again recently. Omg sooooo good. We use our blender to get it smooth and creamy...drool.

Awwwww BABY! She is so adorable! New born phase done, bring on cute giggly teethless baby phase!

Cpp, I see a faint something on the pink, not so much on the blue though...


----------



## shaescott

Omg camps thank you she is precious!


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's a bit drier than shepherd's pie, shepherd's pie is made with a lot of gravy, and haggis itself isn't in a sauce, but yeh, it's not too dissimilar with the mash and veggies. Chicken Balmoral (chicken breast stuffed with haggis, served with a whisky cream sauce) is nice too.

I'd heard of offal being illegal to import and I'm not sure I understand why, since I presume it isn't illegal to import other meat products.. but to not even make it domestically seems like such a waste :/ huge, edible parts of the animal just not getting used except I guess for dog food or something.

Although I have friends who cook and eat tripe, and that's taking things too far even for me (and I've eaten some strange things) Those with sensitive stomachs, do NOT Google tripe.

Cooked cauliflower, boke. I can just about stomach florets of it as long as it's not too mushy but anything more (especially cauliflower cheese, just thinking of it makes me heave) nope! :haha:

I actually dreamt about food last night. Nachos and pizza. Mmmm...


----------



## shaescott

M&S we sell tripe where I work :sick:

Edit: I had to look up boke lol, it wasn't on the dictionary app, but thanks urban dictionary


----------



## JDsBaby

Hi Everyone :hi: 

Gigs Thank you for calling me out, I nearly spit my coffee on my phone when I read it this morning! 

Long time lurker here, I actually have been reading since Gigglebox started this thread in 2015:blush: I almost feel like Sebastian from Neverending Story, reading while all of you live it. All of the ups and downs, the bfns and the bfps, all the babies born and all of the unfortunate losses too. 

Though I don't jump in but on the occasional congrats, you ladies have taught me so much :flower: Like how to use opks and chart and *J* taught me there is more uses to a shot glass then just drinking :haha: 

All of you have helped me with my struggles in many different ways, reading along has made me feel I am not alone in the journey and there are other women out there that share the same feelings and challenges.

So Thank you Ladies for well just being you :hugs:

*Green* Been non stop stalking for pictures of those handsome boys! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I made some cauliflower in the oven with heavy cream and cheese- omg it was the best thing ever.... I don't know where I stumbled upon the recipe at- internet for sure but I can't remember the site.

My super picky daughter has branched out to creamed potatoes lately and I am glad she is adding food slowly but surely- she will also eat pepperoni pizza now which is huge! 

At her head start school they have to eat what the cafeteria makes them last year they served her a tray but unless it had baked French fries on it she wouldn't touch it. Her teachers have managed to get her to take at least one bite of everything on her tray. So I guess that's where the new requests and foods are coming from. If she asks for it I make it haha

On the ttc front I think O day will be today. Temp still in lower range but not noticing as much really as the past 2 days. Didn't bd last night but will do it tonight and hope for the best lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Tex that sounds amazing. i need that recipe.

JD, I thought I remembered you posting here and there. Chime in any time you feel :) that is really heartwarming that we've helped you without really interacting. Hope you had a good New Years celebration:)


----------



## JLM73

shaescott said:


> J I'm actually super tired now so I guess I'll do it tomorrow. I planned it out, it's mostly explaining how a glucometer works to show how that could potentially work for hcg.

I recall how you said it would work lol, I meant a link to your PAGE lol


----------



## shaescott

J ohhhhh ok hold on lemme find it


----------



## shaescott

Anyone who wants the link to my YouTube channel, THANKS this post.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Thx! Will check it out as soon as DS is picked up!

*Peace* Sorry, but I see the line MORE now on the thin strip test:rofl:
CB I would expect to be less sensitive, but it may dry with the faint- hard to see wet when very faint

*Michelle*:shock: look at that damn chart!!! Jealous!!

Subway is fine to me, Jimmy Johns as well- I order diff subs diff places- when you work on the ambulance for decades- you become NOT picky lol you just find diff faves each place:haha:

Well as soon as DS is picked up, me and hubs are gonna pick up more opks, ystrdys was VERY neg just like the cd12 one:shrug:
Temp went DOWN a bit more today :huh: but as we DEF can see my cervix is open, and I got all the other + fertile signs, I am wondering if we are releasing more than 1 egg?? That would explain everything thus far, and we are fine with twins- :oneofeach: would be lovely:cloud9:

We shall see tomorrow- glad we used the speculum or I would just go by touch that it was open, but good to know what I "felt" is what hubby could "see" wide open!


----------



## JLM73

*Campenator!* she is still a total baby doll!!!<3

:hi:*JD!* And yea ....shot glasses:blush: We skipped the glassware this round:rofl:
So glad you pulled up a chair! If nothing less you will def keep amused here :haha:

Off to launch a rocket and opk....such is my world...a conundrum of conflicting events:roll:


----------



## Cppeace

J lol there is no line on that test and no line on the CB either :p

The thin strip is supposedly very sensitive but gets mixed reviews so who knows... I would love see an evap form later lol I seem to have very anti evap urine.... I have never ever had an evap form even days later. 

Still temp up, still creamy cm, cp is medium height and texture, no cramps as of today- no pressures or unusual sensation today either- had some yesterday. 

So unless something odd happens my Lp looks to be getting longer again.


----------



## campn

Green, we are still waiting on your gorgeous boys! <3

Dobby, I'm thinking of you hun. <3 

J, love seeing your videos pop up in my feed, it feels crazy cause l feel like I actually know you! Your fridge full of those yummy meals makes me want to meal prep so bad!

M+S, shepherd pie is totally delicious! And ugh I remember my grandma cooking tripe once (long time ago she's been dead for 15 years) but that smell I'll never forget how nasty! I always see cooks eating it on tv in other countries and they're like oh yumm and I'm like wow your palette must be numb! 

Juliette is going to be 4 months on the 12th, it's crazy how fast it's all gone since she was conceived like this time LAST year. When I see her newborn pictures I just bawl my eyes out.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3859.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

Aww she has such big bright eyes. She's adorable, Camp.


----------



## shaescott

Agh the cuteness! She's honestly one of the cutest babies I've ever seen.


----------



## pacificlove

Campn she is so adorable!

Cauliflower, I have never been a fan of it.. mom turned me off it from early childhood ;) she'd bake it in cheese sauce like a casserole dish. Cheese and cauliflower were the two things I hated! We weren't allowed to get up from the table until we had finished what was on our plate so was pretty much forced to eat it through the tears. If mom walked away, I'd try and hide some behind our turtle terrarium (mom knew about that one) or ask to go to the bathroom, stuff my mouth full and then spit it into the toilet :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

I've tried cauliflower many ways and just never was fond of it... I eat many veg in dishes and salads but it is not one I am fond of.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- here is the closet recipe I found- I didn't cook my cauliflower before I put it in the oven and just baked it till it was soft. Also I used shredded cheese and not pepper jack.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0273.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

On the cauliflower discussion in the only way I eat it is raw like when you see it on veggie trays with dip:thumbup:
Opk for today is actually lighter than the one I had yesterday so hopefully get a temp rise tomorrow...
Today is is on the bottom
 



Attached Files:







20170101_165544-1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









20170101_165311-1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah that line is like non exist on that lower one. Hope you see that temp rise tomorrow, hon. 

So... I took another HPT this afternoon and thought I saw a shadow andif I invert and tilt I def see something super light but I'm grasping at straws here lol

No sign of AF as of yet. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12%20dpo%20later.jpg

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/12%20dpo%20later_1.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Harley wanted to say Happy New Year too. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170101_172847%202.jpg


----------



## JLM73

:brat: *PEACE!* I seeeeeee it lol I promise lol, but it is a hair LEFT of where you placed your marker- I can't copy your pic the way your attaching it or I would point exactly lol- I can't mark it and it's Killin me!:rofl:

*Camps* Thx regarding the vids on my channel! I will be adding them very often, and am currently working on uploading ystrdys NY's eve events, was hard to get my phone to upload them ! grrr

I also have new vid of the dogs /this mornings tired temp/opk update- but now I gotta add this afternoon's opk :rofl:
neverending!!

I try to keep the food stocked so he has ready meals for work- I made ALOT of things this past week :shock:


----------



## JLM73

:trouble: *Peace*...PM me that darn pic lol
I am the thread's obsessive pic marker!!!

And Harley is so friggin CUTE!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bnb hates me and won't let me add pics! Any other ideas from my phone? 

Maxwell is tiny but mighty. He's doing amazing and has spent every night with us. 
Michael (the big guy) is still in the NICU and I didn't even get to meet him until today. Since DH had a cold they wouldn't let him in the NICU and wouldn't let me in until I got cleared with tests saying I wasn't sick. Well I didn't get those results until 230am this morning! So I got up this morning attempted to shower and made a nurse take me down. So a very very emotional day. They either think he's lungs are just underdeveloped or possibly got the cold DH and I had. So probably a week or so until he can come home.


----------



## shaescott

Aw Green I'm sorry Michael is having some trouble :(

CP- I def saw a light line on the non-inverted one. Had a hard time seeing it on the invert. I'll see if I can mark it.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* Ahhh! :hugs: so so sorry on the week delay for Mikey
I really hope he is better before that! Glad you finally got to meet him!

And Mighty Max:haha: Go max Go!
Hope hubby is better soon as well!

On the phone thing- I usually have to take my pics further back and crop into what I really wanted:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

seeeee *Peace*! even *Shae* sees it- I am crazy- but only on my own tests :haha:


----------



## shaescott

I edited the pic so I could see the line better when I went to mark it.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol you're both Line eyed if you ask me.. Lol I'll Pm it to you J... 
Yeah Harley is a cutie and super spoiled at almost 9 weeks old. 

Mrs. Green, Glad Max doing great, hope Michael catches up soon and gets to go home with his bro- I'm sure he misses him.


----------



## campn

Green, I'm so sorry you couldn't see or hold Michael, I can't even imagine how that must feel to be away from your baby, but I'm glad at least Max is doing really well and you can at least hold one of your babies for now! How are you healing!? I hope it's a super fast recovery for you!


----------



## shaescott

CP- probably lol


----------



## Cppeace

Lol in person there is only the vaguest shadow which is the only reason I took a pic or inverted it. 
The only way I can see it on invert is tilting so most likely optical illusion ...

I'll test again in morn if temp is still up. I'll be late by LP but not cycle length if no AF tomorrow. We shall see


----------



## TexasRider

Green- scroll all the way down to the bottom and click on the butto. That says desktop version- then it looks just like it does on your computer and you can add pics using advanced mode like you would on desktop. It's a pain in the butt haha

Sorry Michael had to stay a little while longer- hope he gets to come
Home soon!


----------



## JLM73

phew! Thx cPeace lol
I see it right here:
( test is at an angle so top is closest where I see it)
 



Attached Files:







cPeace.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, total line eye J ... I see nothing there when I zoom in lol


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* me and* Shae* hope you have NON line eye :rofl:
Can't wait to see your chart tomorrrrroooowwww!


----------



## Cppeace

lol We shall see... My evening temp, which I often take, was 99.7f.I generally drop around a degree from bedtime to wake time so unless major chemical change happens my temp should still be up come morn.


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* I really hope so :dance:

BTW- I keep meaning to ask- what kind of bunny is that in your Avatar pic??

*Shae* OMG you are too cute in your Vid!!
Can't wait to "meet" your other half on there!
Also, I have always still pictured you as that dark haired Disney Princess like in that car pic last year lol. LOVE the light hair color on you as well!


----------



## Cppeace

It's an English Angora. I have three. They are raised for their fur. You brush them and harvest the hairs and people spin them in to yarn and thread. Anytime you see an angora scarf, mittens and sweater it comes from a bunny that looks like that but prolly white. :) They make nice pets :)


----------



## shaescott

Thanks J! SO is currently sleeping over at my house. He has never snored this bad before getting his wisdom teeth out. Normally it's very light if anything at all. Now he's like a frickin bullhorn. Def can't sleep through this. I keep trying to nudge him but it only works if I move his head, and only for a few seconds.


----------



## JLM73

Very Cool! I seriously looked into Breeding Alpacas here for their fur, but waaaay back when there was so little info available on them here in FL as to upkeep, and they were SUPER expensive! Like $30k for some females :shock:
I was still in but the stupid county, farm co op etc had NO info on limits per acre, and I was not willing to get a few at those prices THEN find out I was over limit.
There's a HUGE farm of them here now ...meh

Sorry *Shae* on the Zzzzzz Buzz saw ...I FEEL your pain - tho lately hubs has been pretty quiet:-k


----------



## shaescott

J, the problem is, even though snoring is annoying in general, I have misophonia. I can't ignore the sound. The only thing I can do to not freak out or cry or have some attack is to remove myself from the situation. Because the longer I'm stuck with the sound, the worse it gets.


----------



## gigglebox

I've been watching y'alls youtube videos. Shae, you're so cute! It's so weird to think you were born in the later half of the 90's. My brain doesn't compute that...like, in my head, it's weird that people born in the 90's are out of grade school. I forget that the whole 2000's happened. You'll probably feel the same what when people born in the 2000's start legally drinking (makes you feel old). (Do any of you ladies share this feeling or am I crazy?)

J, I love your puppies, but especially Romeo <3 so did you not actually O yet? Or are we waiting for temps to confirm?

So the first news I got this morning is that my aunt has cancer :( it's sad,mbut what makes it even sadder is her husband, my uncle, died about 10 years ago from cancer. They had one daughter and my aunt never remarried. I'm so upset for my poor cousin who won't have any immediate family left if something happens to my aunt. It makes me feel very secure in our decision to have more kids.

Other than that, I spent the majority of the day just with hubs and DS, and it was super enjoyable. I love my hubby...we spent part of last night diffusing a stupid but heated fight between my SIL and BIL and it just made me appreciate my hubby so much more. I mean, they were going at it! Calling each other a-holes and my SIL was threatening to leave. Fortunately the cooled off before the ball dropped, but...dang. I'm a little scared about them having kids if they're prone to fighting like that :/


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Mrs G that Michael is still in the NICU! Hopefully you can get some bonding time with him!?

Gigs, sorry about your ants cancer diagnosis.. cancer sucks!
As for the 2000s.. where did those 10 years go?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Cancer is an evil disease :(

I know where my 2000's went - I was drunk (or high, or hungover) and inbetween managed four years of university, somehow :haha:

I still feel like 1996 was ten years ago though, and people come in to get tattooed who were born in 1998 and I'm like, really?! I remember 1998 - I remember music and Nokias and CDs being the new thing. And the INTERNET. I was a fully-fledged human being by then and you were only just born and now you're old enough to be tattooed. Christ.

Sorry Mike is still in NICU - good news is, he'll be out very soon and all this will just be a memory :) Joe went straight to an incubator after birth as well - looked ridiculous in there with all the tiny preemies either side and him an 8lb monster - he was three or four days old before we could touch him. It didn't take long to get over it once he was better.


----------



## gigglebox

So funny, forgetting the 2000's happened seems to be a common phenomenon amongst us 80's (and older) kids :haha: 

I seem to have missed a page. Cpp, Harley is so adorbs <3 also, you may want to look into the LP situation. My understanding is a fluctuating cycle length is normal, but a fluctuating LP length can signal a fertility issue :shrug: 

Green, if it's not too weird for you do you want me to snag pics off the other page and post them on here for you? Hope you get some positive news today :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

It's not like it fluctuates often. It was 13-15 before miscarriage 10-12 after miscarriage. 
Sorry about the cancer news, never good.

As ya'll can see temp still up. Tests still neg. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170102_083318.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170102_083059.jpg


----------



## Fern81

Green I hope Michael gets to leave the nicu soon and that all his breathing issues resolve perfectly xx.

I've been exhausted these past few days. I can't even do chores! I'm just lying down all the time. Back home and my husband is returning tonight :( . Oohh and I've noticed that my thighs have quadrupled in size in the past week or two and I've gotten so much extra cellulite!! Aaarrgghhh!!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Thx about Romeo lol I LOVE the big lug, but he can truly test the patience daily...mixed up half the Portuguese pepper baste I had ( 6 oz) that has been "marinating" for 8+ months :shock: No joke that liquid....
Put it in a commercial spray bottle from the $ store, other 2/3 of bottle= water...
Wellll heated the remainder of the baste ( in a mason jar) to boil it again to kill any bacteria , and inverted the jar to reseal it...
Opened the micro prior to the top being sealed and :shock: :wohoo: OMG insert tear gassed emoji here ! OMG lol The STEAM in the microwave ALONE cleared me and hubs from the kitchen:rofl:

It should make a nice fence jumping deterrent spray :thumbup:

Gigsey really really sorry about the Cancer news:( it's NOT nice ...EVER...
Re: you Q - I was waiting for today's temp- if low, was gonna get another AI in - no idea how being at moms etc, but I got a lovely .7 temp RISE this morning so all good :thumbup: 
We did BD for fun New Years Eve/Day after midnight but not completed to count as a contribution...

*Shae* I KNOWWWW what ya mean! :growlmad: when hubs has his chainsaw nights I get more and more irritated if I lay there, and waking him - he will just start again= I get more irritated- so I just go to the tv room and watch it and sleep in the recliner, or go watch documentaries etc on YouTube till I crash...:shrug:
My hubby would gladly go out there instead, but I can STILL hear him so no point, I'd rather watch TV.

*Peace* :dance: yay for longer than longest LP and temp up!!
I can still see a hint of a line, the bright one is blurry tho :(


----------



## Cppeace

Well, longer than my AF has been in over 9 months so that my mean it is adjusting back. 

I see not even a shadow on this morning's test- I will prolly test gain this afternoon. We shall see.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for the all about dobby show

The culprit for the pain and bleeding is a uterine cyst. Doc is ruling it a threatened miscarriage. Gyn said my numbers were fine because after 6 weeks doubling slows. She put me on bedrest for the week (glad I didn't drown my depression on NYE) and thinks things could go either way. But she did say I have to make a choice again to see if it resolves on its own or play Russian roulette or resolve the cyst by resolving the pregnancy. Past experience has been cyst does not go away on its own.

Sorry for the delay but it has been a shit show of doctors and scans and overall bullshit for the last few days


----------



## Cppeace

Oh My goodness Dobby! I'm so glad you didn't lose your little bean! I hope the rest of the pregnancy is a breeze. :hug:
I know what this babe means to you and it is your choice but I would try and let the cyst resolve on it's own for a good while before thinking of ending the pregnancy. I wish you strength and love in either case.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie glad the boys are here. I hope Michael's out of nice sooner than later to be with the three of you.

Fern I hope your hubby will be more civil once he gets back. Almost on labor watch for you now ;)

Gigs so sorry to hear about cancer diagnosis. It's never an easy battle one way or another. I hope it's an early stage though.

Dobby, I hope the cyst resolves on its own. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now but we are all here for you if you need us. :hugs: are you going to have more frequent monitoring by doctor now?


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace I'm not seeing anything yet either.

J I hope you get your much deserved bfp this time. Too bad hubs didn't finish after that spontaneous BD session but I think timing still great.

Sorry for forgetting anyone, just catching up as I can.

Oh wait campn Jules is adorable.


AFM 2nd trimester is treating me much better. I go back next week for check up. I've decided not to do optional triple screen as it will not change my mind about my pregnancy. Announcement went great too. No one had a clue :) also my first intuition was girl but I'm really leaning boy now. Won't find out till next month though.


----------



## campn

Dobby so the baby is okay for now!??? Please please stick! Can they drain the cyst!? I'm praying for you hun! 

Flueky, I'm so glad you're feeling better mama, second trimester is always the best, you are no longer so sick and got a bit more energy! I'm so excited for you finding out! I have a feeling it's a girl cause you look so girly to me but boys are so much fun too! 

Speaking of boys, my boy has been really acting out, I think it's jealousy from having a sibling, he was so much in love with her at the start and wouldn't leave her side but now that the novelty worn off and he's realized she's actually staying he's starting to act a bit mean towards us all, he wouldn't hurt her but he tries pushing our limits constantly, goes to her bed as she sleeps and screams to wake her up. I'm so tired and can't enjoy anything because of his acting out. Christmas here was a nightmare :( I've tried everything from time out, to taking away toys, to constant praising when he does good to yelling out of frustration.


----------



## shaescott

DOBBY!!! I'm so glad the baby is okay right now! But I'm also really sad that you have a cyst and that it may cost you the pregnancy... like someone said above, it's your choice... I personally would try to see if it goes away, but it's your choice. I don't know why modern medicine hasn't advanced enough to remove super early babies like yours and put them in a tank or something that simulates a uterus and attach the umbilical cord to a feeding device... I know that would suck not growing the baby inside you but like, the baby would live... I'm praying so hard for you and your little bean right now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

What happens if you just leave the cyst as is, and don't do anything? It goes away on its own - or - what's the other result in the scenario?

Glad second tri is treating you better Flueks! I'm pushing third and getting to the painful stage and my energy is still awol! I've lost hope of it appearing again :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. I'm just confused and lost. This makes pregnancy three with problematic cysts. I know some women are predisposed to it, but I doubt it will resolve. The first one didn't but didn't cause further problems after a threatened mc and the second was incredibly painful and I was so sick and couldn't function at work and had to stay near a hospital at all times. Neither cyst resolved until I was no longer pregnant. There are procedures to remove the cyst but they are carry heavy risks to pregnancy that my gyn wouldn't do it while I'm pregnant. It's size is big enough that a rupture could do some damage (like I wouldn't be able to sustain a future pregnancy damage) but not big enough to guarantee a burst. I feel like I'm back four years wondering if this single mom pregnancy is worth risking my future fertility, and I feel like a b* for even questioning it. I don't read my baby book anymore or my app and yesterday I didn't even take my prenatal. I just feel numb.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, OMG!!!!! I'm praying so hard for you, and for your little baby. :hugs: I hope this doesn't result in another cyst-related miscarriage. That's awful, stressful, and a whole host of other shitty things. :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

I had another girl on bnb that had a huge cyst and they did surgery on it to drain it and I think she was around 15? Weeks pregnant when they did it- she's fine the baby is fine and the cyst initially grew back and then deflated again at a later date in the pregnancy. Her name is Beemeck and she has a pregnancy journal if you wanna read up on it. Just search her name...


----------



## shaescott

Wow... that sucks so much... I hope this time it doesn't cause problems after the threatened miscarriage Dobs... I really hope you get to have your little baby...


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, so glad to hear mini dobs is sticking for now. Wishing you all the strength to do what you decide is best.

Flueky, glad to hear second tri is better for you. Hopefully it keeps up into third for you as it did for me!

Sorry Ms that the energy hasn't refound you yet.. hopefully any day now?!

Campn, sorry your little guy has decided to go on a jealousy route..Hope he's back to loving her soon. Would alone time with you or dh help him? Special trip to the park with just dad and him for example? He's probably just not understanding why he isn't the center of attention anymore...
Honestly, that is the exact reason why my parents had more then 1 child... They realized that their first was starting to take over their lives so he got a sibling (aka me)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I can't imagine having to make choices like that. And I know that being a single mom also means making these decisions mostly with your doc vs a partner and I'm sure you already have but I encourage you to reach out to your mom because I know how amazing she is. Whatever decision(s) you make for you and bean know we're all here for you. Sending you so many hugs. 


Gig- totally fine with me if you snag a pic! I think it's my internet connection here in the hospital. This floor the wifi doesn't work and when I'm downstairs I'm in the NICU focusing on Michael so I don't even think about it. 

Campn- I forgot to say how incredibly beautiful Juliette is. Like oh my word! She is going to be such a heartbreaker. 

Sorry for everyone I missed I've tried keeping up with reading but it's very hard lol 

AFM- even though we're only taking care of one right now I'm so happy with how DH and I have been handling it and the amount of support he's given (not that I ever thought he wouldn't) even though we're in the hospital they don't help much unless we ask, which is actually nice so we have to learn on our own. I get discharged tomorrow (they gave me an extra day to be close to Michael) then hopefully we will have a border room in the hospital for 2 days free of charge. After that we will be staying in a travel trailer in the trailer parking here at the hospital. I'm thinking realistically we have another week here before Michael will come home. 
Sorry if any of this is repeat information I can't even remember lol 

Oh and my milk seems to be starting to come in!! Which is so incredibly exciting for me because It makes me feel like I can actually do something to help Michael now. We can't do skin to skin because of the type of oxygen he's on he can't be picked up. The other oxygen options are more invasive so we don't want those, it would be like going backwards.


----------



## campn

Pacific, you're so right! I do wish we had tried sooner for a sibling because it did effect him into thinking it'll always be just him, still I think it'd have been a big adjustment for him even if he was younger! I'll try to be more conscious about giving him alone time, hopefully Juliette let's me! 

Green, thank you hun! I can't wait to see your little handsome dudes! So glad hubby is being helpful, you need him to be present now, even when my DH is just there I feel calmer. You got this mama I've no doubt in you! I'm praying that Michael can heal very soon and you get to enjoy his sweet company!


----------



## Cppeace

Getting this odd little on and off pain in the vagina itself, behind the clitoris area. It's definitely not something I usually feel and is kinda hollow and spiderweb feeling.


----------



## Fern81

Campn- I'm in love with Juliette, she looks like the sweetest little girl!! Those huge eyes... <3 sorry to hear about your son acting out. My sister's daughter is almost the same with her twin brothers (she is 3,5 years older than them) but much nastier. She bites them and pinches their mouths & noses shut when they cry, knocks them over etc. She is good when she's on her own though. What seems to help with her is consistency in punishment (which she does NOT get at home) and also alone time so she gets some attention... from dealing with her I know how hard it can be even though she is much worse than your son seems to be.

Green- hugs!!

Dobby- so glad that you got a diagnosis but sorry that you have a difficult decision ahead. Is the cyst inside your uterus? In the endometrium? And were all your other cysts also intrauterine? If those questions seem too personal, then please ignore. I have a lot of sympathy for cysts and endometrial problems and fertility issues in general and am concerned for your sake but also have ALL my fx. Xx

Flueky- yay for second trimester, it really is the best! How did you announce?


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, I am sure Ben will figure it out. Hang in there mom, you are doing just fine! 

Mrs G, what is the travel trailer? Your rv type thing or like a Ronald McDonald House type of thing? Fx Michael will come home soon!!!

AFM, dh and I take Logan into th shower on weekends, one holds and the other scrubs. Logan's soap tends to separate so needs a good shake before squeezing the bottle. Well, guess my boobs were bigger then expected as I managed to put a nice scratch onto my right areola during the shake with the soap bottle. Thank God those nips toughen up with bfing! Feeling stupid


----------



## Cppeace

The afternoon bfn https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13%20dpo%20late.jpg


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* ahhhh :hugs: NOPE just a sh*t happens moment!
I ALWAYS shower with my babies, and have a baby towel ( hooded type) draped on a bouncy seat/carrier RIGHT outside the shower, so I wash them up first, then place them in the seat and wrap em up in a bundle, then finish my nice long showers. 
The sound of the water and the warm steam have ALWAYS soothed my kiddos, so no fuss while I shave/wash hair etc!

*DobbleGanger*:hugs::(
So sorry you are given a choice- it is up to you, but me personally, I would wait it out, and worst case, have them drain it LATER in preg if needed. Try and give the baby more time to get closer to 24 wks ...
I hope you are ok otherwise, and that your family is being supportive.
I think you had a rough time with dealing with the cyst when preg before, so just me...I would take the other route this time. You will know if/when it is beyond bearable and needs to be drained. 
Again tho...YOU have to be OK with what you decide! No one else:hugs: and NO judgements here any route you choose.

*Peace* diff than norm sympts always sound promising to me!
How late was it before when you got the bfp that didn't show on hpt??

*MrsG* Ahhh. Sorry no skin to skin yet or pick ups for Michael, but SOO glad to hear they have border rooms and the ability to Travel Trailer in the lot!
They didn't have either when I worked in L&D.
And glad as well you two are a team, and got to ease into 1 before both at the same time-- tho it sounds like you two will be awesome!

*Fern* Grrrr:trouble: I hope he has his head pulled outta his ass now....
Sorry you even have to HAVE him back.

*Tex* OOh! Great ref for *Dobby*!
I remember Beemeck!! that's a promising reference!

Off to wash out my haiirrrrr! Just did a blazing new color I have never done. Vid will be on channel later today!

*Campn* So sorry Ben is being a wee bratty with lil sis!
I found with Chase he likes to push buttons in general lol So I BRIBE him!
YES BRIBE BEN! Maybe tell him he gets a special treat each night- icecream, pudding, some candy whatever he likes IF he behaves nicely thru the day.
If he can't do long stretches, break it down into like 4 hour blocks, and give a small treat after the good ones!:thumbup:
It works, but the reward HAS to be something they reallllly like.


----------



## Cppeace

Missed my Period in mid February had no sex from February 13th- and April 10th got positives on April 24, back to negative afterward, miscarried May 4th - was told the fetus looked to be round 7-8 weeks along..So You figure it out I sure never could and my temps were insane through that whole section- never clear ovulation or high temps.


----------



## Cppeace

Well after letting it sit for 15-20 minutes I see another shadow but only a shadow, no color or anything. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/13dpo%20later2.jpg


----------



## TexasRider

Update on ttc- still haven't Od yet but still have ewcm so it should be any day now- several days later than usual. Hmmm anyway I will continue to bd until my temp rise.


----------



## gigglebox

We'll I as going to post a pic on Green's behalf but it's saying I have the wrong file extension??? Never seen that. I'll try from iPad later.

Dobs, I'm with the others, I'd personally wait and see what happens but also that I'll support you no matter what you decide. I remember all too well when I had a bleak diagnosis at 11 weeks and had to think about what to do with that information. I am so sorry you have been put in this position. I hope that they will maybe just monitor you for a little bit and see how things progress. Also, not sure if it would be helpful, but there is a ethical prenatal loss section on this website.

Being a fatty, sitting in a parking lot waiting for my Papa John's pizza to finish cooking. Tomorrow starts exercise bike and better food decisions.


----------



## Flueky88

M &S it goes by so fast it seems. I'm really dreading 3rd trimester and wondering if work will take it easy on me. No point worrying about it right now though. 

Dobby that is a big decision for anyone and don't beat yourself up about it. Also, as Tex pointed out I seem to remember beemeck having a uterine cyst, I think hers was drained but I can't recall exactly.

Campn I kinda want a girl but I will be happy either way. Sorry about ben. Maybe setting aside some time if possible for just the two or three of you and someone take care of Juliette? I hope this is a short phase for him.

Fern we had a Christmas themed baby announcement from walgreens with ornament shape where photo of ultrasound went. The card read "best Christmas present ever". We had them open the card at same time :)

Pacific I can only hope my 3rd tri is as amazing as yours;) you are incredible taking care of the place and Logan. I really admire you :)

Greenie I'm so glad things are going well. I will be praying for Michael's quick recovery :) 

Cppeace I see the shadow but am wary dye to after time limit. I hope tomorrow you get a line in time limit. Hoping hcg was just so low it took extra time to develop :)

Okay I can't remember most recent page so I'll post this and check


----------



## Flueky88

Texas here's to getting another BD session and a temp rise tomorrow. All that ewcm is great :)

Gigs it's okay I got a chimichanga tonight, I did only eat half. Ate most of my rice, beans, Pico mix. I wish I craved healthy foods. I have been pretty fond of watermelon though.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I'm weary of it too, no worries my hopes aren't raised.


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* That is the same spot I have been seeing the "something catching my eye" line.
I know ppl say not after 10 mins, evaps blah blah :ignore:
( Not toward the ladies here, just meaning the manufacturers)
I always felt an evap stands for EVAPORATION mark, where the chems are dried, and showing-grayish.
However - I have always felt :-k How the hell can it be an evap if still sopping wet??:saywhat:

And ...test strips don't have built in timers. They don't know it's been *11* mins, or 13, 15 etc. The way they are supposed to work is the Test line ONLY shows IF hcg is detected. Full stop... ( love that saying :haha:)
So IMO, nothing should show other than a reaction to hcg UNLESS the test is dry enuff for the chem line to start showing=evap.

NOT sayin I am the authority- but that's just what makes sense to me- faulty designs aside.
I also think each person's history and experience with THAT brand is what it is.
*Peace* I DEF see that test line shadow DARKER than what I have seen in your others, so i am really really hoping you get a nice pinkie tomorrow.:friends:

*Fluek* I feel Girlie for you:thumbup:
Hope EVERYone including baby and work take it easy on you in the 3rd hehe.

*Gigs* so odd! Make sure the file extension on what you copied for *Greenie* is .jpeg, .png etc. There is a long list on the advanced screen where you attach pics under "file types"
Maybe the way it copied changed it on ya:shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks JL lol I kinda agree with you and on literally hundreds of tests I've never seen an evap on any I've taken including blue dyes lol I think evaps are prone with some urine and not others. I've looked days later and not seen anything. 

My hope is still not up but I'm more optimistic than yesterday. Here's hoping for some color tomorrow lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, no shaming pizza... I just ate a huge plate of pasta, I would have made four meals of that during the pregnancy :blush: the sad thing is that I am still contemplating having a piece of chocolate now.

J, thanks. My nipple is healing well now, looks better then expected!

Awe thanks flueky! I am keeping my fingers crossed that the second tri feeling carries through for you. But don't stress about it now, as I like to say "it is what it is".

Cpp, I thought I saw the line too, hope you get your answer in the next day or two...

Green/Gigs, you can inbox me the pix and I'll try uploading them!? I have never had problems uploading pictures...


----------



## JLM73

For those following I FINALLY got my new vid up and there is lots of Romeo at the end:thumbup:
Now to get this darn New Hair Color vid up- phew this ain't easy!
I went bold !


----------



## Jezika

Whew, finally caught up with the thread.

Green - huge congrats, my love! Sounds like everything went pretty well, all things given. Hope Michael will be in your arms soon, and yay for milk coming in! I remember being really excited too. 

Gigs - you could maybe screenshot her pics and then upload those, in case that makes a difference? I'm dying to see the twinnies!! Also, I ate soooooo much crap in pregnancy, it was ridiculous. But now I'm rarely hungry, which kind of sucks because I NEED to eat as much as possible due to breastfeeding and getting my iron and energy levels back up. Of course now that I have a good excuse, I'm not hungry?!

PL - sorry about your nipple injury. I'm sure a little extra battering is nothing at this time! I'm surprised by how much my nipples have been through. Also, Logan's smile is just lovely, though I see it means I'll have to wait roughly a month before Tilly does the same. I can't wait!! 

J - im yet to check out your YouTube channel but it's next on my list of fun things to do on my own, and I'm looking forward to it (and also a Shae's).

Dobs - I was devastated to hear the news but slightly uplifted to know there's a chance your beanie may still be okay, even if it involves some very difficult decisions. Can you get a second medical opinion? In any case, I've totally been thinking of you and will continue to :hugs:

Fern - is DH back now? I'm so sorry about your difficulties. I can't imagine how hard that must be at 8 months pregnant. I'm glad your family are supportive, though. I'm sure that makes a huge difference. 

CP - I must say I never saw a line on the previous tests but did see a shadow on your last one. Hoping it turns into something to write home about.

Campn - Juliette is Seriously too cute. Those eyes and lashes! No wonder Ben is jealous!! But on a serious note, that's suckie that he's acting out. I have no idea how easy it is to talk with a four-year-old, but could you do some real talk with him, like ask him how he's feeling and reassure him about stuff?

Michelle - I think I remember you're in the TWW? How exciting! Love me some line porn, as we all do on here. 

Flueks - your reveal sounds awesome. I know they were surprised but what were their reactions like? Btw my feeling for your is boy for some reason.

Tex - I hope you O super soon so that the super-hot session you recently had still leaves some little guys waiting in your tubes at the right time. Hot BDing is supposed to be great for TTC!

Wooks - eek, all I can remember is your great words on wisdom, as always, so my message to you is just one of general love.

Shae - so I've just got to search "John and Shae" to find your channel?

And love (and apologies) to anyone else I forgot. 

AFM, my sadness (esp in the evenings) is finally lifting. I think not having my own space with DH's parents here and then the haemorrhage thing really made things a hundred times worse. I cried so much. But finally starting to feel better now that I have some space and can actually get to know Tilly rather than give her to other people to hold all the time. But it still sucks that I've not left the house since she was born (other than to go to hospital and to walk to the corner and back). And I won't be able to do much for several weeks. That makes me a little stir crazy.

Oh, question - is it normal for a baby to make all sorts of weird noises, like occasional throat clearing and hacking and wheezing (but with plenty of periods of silent breathing in between)?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, good to hear from you! Are you finally getting some sleep? With or without Tilly in your arms?
As for the breathing, wheezing is an asthma indicator however my mw and pediatrician have both said they would present later (hubby has asthma, so we have done some homework on Logan potentially having it). Is Tilly sputtering, trying to constantly catch her breath especially during feeds? (One thing I have been told to watch for) Babies airway are still very small, so snorting, snoring are all normal. Logan does the throat clearing noise when he's half awake and deciding between more sleep or hunger ;) it does take them some time to fully clear all the airways of mucus, etc.. if you are worried, try to record the sounds and bring it to your next appointment. I have done that once


----------



## Cppeace

Great to hear you are feeling better Jez. From What I've been told those kinda noises are pretty normal as long as not super often.


----------



## gigglebox

Success! Greenie twins below <3 <3 it was the best I could do.

Jez! Hi! I'm glad things are calming down a bit. I also had some major cabin fever with Des. Also, people would not leave us alone. I felt really uncomfortable having my space invaded so much, so I can definitely empathize with how you're feeling. People being around so much really impede on your ability to adjust and bond...but things get better. Hope you continue to feel better :)

PL, I agree, you are super mom. I am really admiring how well you've adjusted to mommy hood, especially being pretty much alone and having the farm.

J, LOVE the hair! I had my own trip to Sally's today and was eyeballing that pink pretty hard :haha: in the end I just went for my original plan, which is to strip the blue and dye it grey to match my hair better (i,m basically 35-40% gray up top anyway) and myabe have the ombré effect...? I mean people think that was what I was going for anyway, not that my roots are just neglected.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 25


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh hubs is bailing on Bd tonight- says his stomach hurts.... I hate to be a biotch and make him do it but dang I wish he would nut up for the cause-literally.... hahaha


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Mrs. Green they are adorable :) 
Thanks Gigs for posting em :)


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer Tex. Can you get him to just lay there and you can do all the work? 

Welcome Cpp, no prob :)

J, did you do a video on the hair? I was looking for it but couldn't find it.


----------



## TexasRider

No he's pretty adamant about no bd tonight. Says he isn't up for it. Sigh.... guess I will see what my temp does tmrw and go from there lol


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that tex- I definitely know how that is.


----------



## pacificlove

Awe Green, they are so handsome! (Thanks Gigs for being the messenger!) Babies are resilient, Michael will be out in no time!

Tex, sorry about hubby feeling off, hopefully you'll get your bd session in the morning!


----------



## JLM73

*Tex * will he do it in a cup and let you handle inserting it yerself?? lol
We try hard don't we :haha: You are well covered tho, and they say every other day :shrug:

*Gigs* Just wating on the last 2 clips to upload then I can piece it all together. You tube is slow as molasses in Michigan in January running up hill...
I basically filmed some of each step along the way.

THX for getn that pic up I was DYIN to see our 1st twiinnies!!!
Sooo cute!! I can see they look very diff!

Next is the hilarious trip to the Asian Market today....My mother :roll:
and LOTS of footage of dead stuff I can't believe ppl eat...like pkgs of just duck heads...eyes and all :shock: and a pack of a zillion "pig uteruses" ( uteri??) :sick:
But the Durian I filmed remided me of our *Dob DOb!* think I mentioned her screenname...


----------



## shaescott

*Jez* it's John & Shae with the & symbol. But I'll try to PM you the link to the channel. 

Aw *Gigs* thanks for posting the pics. *Green* they're so precious. 

*Tex* I'm sorry hubs isn't feeling well. I hope you get to BD soon. 

*CP* looking forward to your next test!

I know I missed a bunch of you, I'm sorry, I still love you all, I'm just tired. I got really sh*tty sleep last night due to SO's snoring. We got in some :sex: before trying to sleep though so that was fun :haha:


----------



## shaescott

"Slow as molasses in Michigan in January running up hill" OMG :rofl: that was creative :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

J, seriously? People eat duck heads? Gosh, here people feed that to their dogs that are on raw diets! Feet, heads etc


----------



## shaescott

Idk if y'all have heard of this, not being from New England, but have any of you heard of the Great Molasses Flood? It happened in 1919 and 21 people died (from drowning in the molasses and being crushed by debri) and a bunch of horses died too...


----------



## Jezika

Whoa. I wonder if there are pictures. And as a sidenote, I used to think molasses were sea creatures (a long, long time ago... and around the same time I thought the Cold War was a war fought somewhere like the Antarctic).

Green - ahhh your handsome twins!! I'm still in awe when I see newborns because I find it mindblowing that they looked just like that but inside us.


----------



## campn

Green, your boys are delicious! I assume the one on the left is Michael!? His cheeks are to die for and is that little blonde hair!?? Heart eyes!!!

Jez, I'm so happy to hear you're feeling better hun, I think my biggest regrets with DS is having so many people over, if I can go back it's just be our little family, I hated passing him around and just felt much more relaxed if it was just me with him. 

Completely normal those noises that you described, Juliette still chokes on her spit so I just sit her upright, pat her back gently and blow into her face. Does she have reflux?


----------



## Jezika

She does have a bit of reflux occasionally (do you mean spit-up?). Glad to hear it's all normal, though I did take some recordings as per PL's suggestions. I soon moved on to worrying about her breathing... sometimes for some periods of time she breathes really deeply and suddenly... like not rapidly, just really deep, quick breaths that make her belly raise really far up. But after a while she goes back to normal. Can't wait for a lifetime of this worry...

And yes I totally agree about having people around. If/when we have another, I'm making sure he/she stays with us for the first few weeks.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Just wait till you start using their vid editor :sleep: or :comp: or :wacko: lol
I gotta look up that molasses flood now! Get some rest woman!

*Jez* glad your blues are lifting and you can have yoour space back to enjoy that beauty Tilda! love the cold war idea :haha:

*Gigs* OMG the friggin hair vid came to an HOUR! of course there is some shots of hubs, DS, Romeo etc in there but WTH!

Gah...getn the mutt out and THEN starting on clips from the Asian Mkt with mom today- she was on a mission for chestnuts :haha:


----------



## shaescott

I love that computer emoji :rofl: 
In my head it goes:
*Tap :)* <nothing happens>
Huh?
*Tap.* <nothing happens>
Argh!
*TAP TAP TAP* <"POW!" punch through screen>

Idk I'm tired don't judge me agh. I've been spending time on the sims 3 on my new laptop from Christmas. It was going great, and I was saving regularly thank the lord, cuz my dad taught me to do that growing up, and I had just done a save like 10 minutes earlier when it got stuck on buy and build modes and refused to go back to live (play) mode. You can only save in live mode for some stupid reason. That was frustrating. Luckily I had only added cars and a garage around them. Pretty quick to re-do. 

Anyway. I have to drive my mom home from an eye appt tomorrow cuz she's getting her pupils dilated. Thank god it's in the afternoon. I get to sleep! Okay, sorry for the selfish post. I know I do that a lot. Whoops :/ I'm going to read some of the new book of my favorite comic strip of all time. My parents get me the new one every year for Christmas. It comes out in like November. 

Time for sleeeep. I wanna read but I can hardly keep my eyes open. Night!


----------



## mrs.green2015

My boys! Thanks gigs! Yes Michael is the chunky monkey on the left and Maxwell on the right. They look way more alike in person. I can't wait for them to meet on "the outside" lol


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* On the "outside":haha: Like they are in prison lol
I bet they are kinda enjoying not having feet in each others faces atm lol
Will you e separating them or bedding together at first?
Ithink my surro twin parents separated them AND I was wrong! They DID let the girls be on their own DIFF sched NOT the same one :shock:
They said it was crazy hectic and tiring, and that they had a HUGE wall chart to mark who ate last with times etc and it still got confusing !
We looked at some of their newborn pics and they were like "they look so alike , we can't tell if this pic is XX or XX?" 
I was like - No , THAT is XX, the other here is XX:smug:
I have aways seen the diff in the girls :haha:
One has always been bigger- built stockier, and full cheeks,wider nose... her sis had finer features, more pointy nose, was the lil 4 lber etc.
Welll the 4 lber is taller now, and the sassy one, that likes to BUILD things- their architect lol, blonde and blue eyed, thin, her sis, is still stockier, still has those cheeks, and VERY quiet, she's the reader/artist. She has brown hair and hazel eyes.
I have never been pushy with them, tho I see them every year, the parents have always encouraged good bye hugs, and they were both shy most years, but the last couple I get TACKLED when not expecting it LOL:cloud9:

OK *Gigs* New Hair Color Vid loaded while I slept It's public now!

*Shae* Gamer Rage is real lol. The comp emoji ain't a myth...well the punch lol
I am working on a funny vid upload of us at the Asian Mkt ystrdy, and DS who s 6 DEF got filmed raging over his game :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh I'm beginning to think I won't ever O. On the bright side at least I get another chance to bd tonight


----------



## gigglebox

Just curious, do those of you who temp do it orally?

Haha Green, I was going to say I thought they looked pretty darn similar :haha: J's eyes must be built for picking out details. My eyes are not that keen...

PL, I'd be afraid to feed my dogs any of the farm animals they arwn't allowed ro eat normally. Doesn't that send the wrong message? Like giving your puppy a shoe to chew on and expecting it to leave all other shoes alone? (Side comment my SIL totally gave her puppy a play sock, then laughed and said, lI'm probably teaching here chewing on socks is ok (haha)." I'm like....that's not good...and she totally does steal Des' socks when he's over and takes off his shoes and socks :roll: )


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I temp orally- I found that I can always see my O pattern that way so I decided not to temp vaginally- I have heard that vag may be more accurate but so far oral is doing fine for me


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I temp orally:thumbup:
When DS was sleeping over and I temped, it would be way awkward to vag temp, as he often woke before me and woke me up in my bed lol

"Shoo son! Or turn yer head...while mommy sticks this up her hoo ha...:blush:"
Yea...um...NO lol

I think food may be diff IF they only receive it in their bowl. I NEVER feed at the table- nor allow it, so if Romeo gets table scraps there's no begging ( tho hubs has to be corrected on trying to sneak stuff) But Romeo fully expects DS's left overs- pancakes etc :roll: but he will race to HIS bowl and wait for them.
I can't have a beast like him begging. I am uploading a vid shortly of the Asian Mkt trip, but there will be vid in it of MOM giving Romeo grapes on the sly, which he LOVES more than anything, grrrr, so you will see the Beast hovering over her at the table...she started it lol.
Chase decided to give him "accidentally" chips while I filmed, then later complained when he walked past with a chip in hand and Romeo snatched it from him before he could eat it :haha: not cute, but THAT is why I do food/treats in certain spots only.

That sock thing is ASKING for a surgical bill later as they often EAT bits if not the whole sock :roll:
I know many ppl who feed their show dogs raw meat only- and they also have livestock...they seem to be ok, as the dogs don't view the walking undead :haha: the same as the deasd in the bowl:shrug:
Also, I think dogs are fairly easily ruined from natural hunting drive by regular meals from humans...I've always seen starving skinny dogs ppl left in the woods etc stories, yet dump a cat in the woods and they WILL hunt when hungry enuff:thumbup:....back to uploading...

*Tex* besides ewcm, do you have another pre-o tell? Are you opk-ing? so you can at least see if the lines are darkening a bit?
:hugs: I bet your O sneaks up on you and BAM! - BD everyother day is what they say is best anyhow- you all are doing great there!


----------



## Cppeace

I temp vaginally. I sleep with mouth open too often and will majorly skew temps. I stopped oral temps month 4 or 5.

As for me feels like AF is coming this morn. Cervix is low and firming and cm is much less.
Tests looked prettt stark negative to me.
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170103_085307.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170103_085726.jpg
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170103_085814.jpg


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* I am baffled!? I totally STILL see a 2nd verrrry faint pink line on the pics where you are holding the strips, the ones laying down are too dark for me to tell, tho I can def see last nights shadow on the further back one...
I hope your AF feel is pre-bfp feel!
I purposely charted/temped thru the 8 wk mark with DS, just to see what it looked like AND when cervix became soft...

I will attach it below, but my cervix was Low and firm allll the way till day after AF was due, I even SPOTTED :shock: didn't recall that! So I would have spotted 14 dpo, 5 days AFTER I got my bfp on 9dpo! 
BUT point being, look at the bottom, and yooou will see as late as 58dpo, my cervix was at BEST medium texture and height- NEVER once had it been soft that first 8 wks:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







BFP-2010.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks for the encouragement, J. It is my norm for Cervix to be low and firm when AF is to start. My CM is going fairly watery as well- which I generally get 8-24 hours before AF. Anything is possible but it doesn't seem very likely to me at this point. Only time will tell, though .


----------



## FutureMrs

Green congratulations on your beautiful boys!!!

Dobs continuing to pray for you and baby! You'll make the right decision for you, whatever that may be and you know we will all support you!

Jez, glad you are feeling better. Have you gotten the dockatot yet? I want a review!! Lol. I really want to splurge on that and a mamaroo but am hesitant. Maybe will get some gift cards!

Peace I see something as well!

J you are made for youtube girl! Loving the videos, I have to peek at yours Shae!

Everyone else i hope all is well!!


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh, I hope it's still a late BFP Peace :(
Odd you get watery before AF, most ladies dry up...
I don't dry up, but much less creamy cm up in there....
Of course I never get ewcm anymore either, watery is my best near O:shrug:
The complexities of the female body *sigh*
Did you have this with your prev loss?- Sorry to ask, just wondering if you got the watery cm when AF was due then, as your sig says unkn gest, but I recall you posted you did know you missed your AF ...mid Feb I think??

Bleh...I will be the board TMI person and say me n hubs were adventuresome New Years Day ( night) and :blush: I usually BM twice a week ( yea yea I know- always been that way since a kid and I eat ALOT of fiber) ...but the roto rooter action is REAL ya'll...:blush: on the DAILY since:rofl:
let me crawl away in shame now lol


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/limbo%20preg%20cycle.png

My CM and temps were all over the cycle I had to have technically conceived as sex was not had again in a time frame to have had gestation age they claimed. Just before the loss itself I believe I was watery, but I don't recall an dI didn't put those months in FF as Ovuview is my main fertility app. Those months are currently awol as they are on a storage device currently missing.

And you can ask me anything you like about the loss as teh limbo was crazy and I didn't know long before I actually lost it and I am more logically than emotional it's not generally much of a sore spot for me.


----------



## TexasRider

J- I didn't buy opks this cycle cause I was like "I always O around day 13-15 so why bother?" And of course now I haven't Od on time and I'm like what the heck? I haven't gotten to check to see if I have ewcm today but I'm gonna keep doing the bd till I get a temp rise


----------



## pacificlove

J, grapes and raisins can be deadly to dogs... They have something in them that can shut down a dogs kidneys. From what I've read one grape per pound of dog can shut down kidneys, being a large dog that would be quite a few grapes but better safe than sorry. We quit feeding grapes when I read that


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats greeny on the beautiful boys!!!

Dobby I don't know anything about your situation but I'm truly praying for a happy ending for you! 

Cp in terms of tests I don't see anything, but then I also missed my own bfp this cycle and posted it as a negative test only to be shouted at by everyone on here so I'm possibly the worst person to talk about lines XD was it you who mentioned no evaps??? Because I have also never had an evap even days later apart from I had loads of evaps in April when actually what it was was a chemical!! So I believe that evaps are just detecting hcg lower than it should be able to! 

Baby brain got me bad so I literally can't remember anything else :(


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty, yeah I'm pretty sure true evaps are brought on by certain urine types. I have literally taken hundreds of tests at this point and never a single evap even on blue dye tests or days later. 

I have heard pregnancy brain is a real thing lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I just realized I'm ten weeks. I'm going to do some old wives tale stuff and see if I can kickstart my connection to the pregnancy. I had cancelled the test because my mom helped me realise $400 was just not worth it. Especially when I'm trying to take on a second job to clear my credit card debt before due date (praying for a major tax refund from my first time homebuyer credit/payout from the rear ending incident). 

I haven't caught much but I did want to take a second to send some virtual hugs to Greenie. I know this sounds shitty, but I had mentioned your Mike to my mom. She wanted me to tell you to hang in there and, while counterintuitive, the fact you haven't been able to hold him is a good sign. Her first baby was born with a breathing problem. After a day, the nurses brought him to her and insisted she hold her baby. She kept telling them him belonged in nicu in his incubator thing but they kept pushing her to hold him, finally taking him back when she refused to keep him. He died shortly after. Hindsight, she realizes now they brought him to her because he was dying and they couldn't do anything to save him and she wishes she had held him longer. But she was like 18/20 and didn't understand what was happening. So she thinks your Mike is going to pull through. Hugs


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs :hugs: you are so sweet. Your poor mom...My mom also lost her first babies (twins, had twin to twin transfusion and neither survived, both stillborn). It's so tragic, but I believe everything happens for a reason. Had she had both twins survive, she may have never had any more kids, which means my brothers might not have been born and I most certainly wouldn't have been (I'm already the oopsie kid, conceived on the pill haha). Do you have any more appointments coming up to monitor things?

J, just watched the hair video (although I admittedly had to skim past some since I can't give it all my attention right now). Omg you've made me so eager to dye my own hair. I'm also going to trim it I think...just an inch or two. Finally got my hands on some shears with the blade that blends hair (rather than making blunt cuts) and I'm excited to try it out! Maybe some before and after pic are in order...

Xmas decorations are down upstairs, still need to put the ones in the basement away.

Also ordered myself 2 more Diamond Candles. I'm addicted to them. Not just because of the ring, which is like gambling...but also because they smell. So. Good. Have you all tried those before?


----------



## Fern81

Gigs I used to temp orally. 

Dobby- glad you have some peace xx

J- loooove the hair!! 

Cpp- I also see the line on the last test. Maybe you are one of the minority of ladies who never gets a clear hcg positive? Geez you bfp cycle is baffling.

Green- omw little loves!!! They are so lovely and look so much alike! They're going to be best friends <3

Jez- glad you're doing better and that you have some more space to explore the bond with your baby. I feel the same way when I see newborns. I find it so mindboggling that the bumps and rolls that I feel in my belly, is a complete little person who LOOKS like a person! Ok that sounds weird hehe but, yeah.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep that 3 month period of no AF and insane temps , dozens of BFN tests was absolutely crazy and every medical person refused to give me a blood test as they said I had to get a positive urine test in office first.


----------



## DobbyForever

Baking Soda vid and pics. Results were ultimately inconclusive. It bubbled more than the girl results I saw but much less than boy results. Cabbage water is still cooling so I'm going to shower

https://youtu.be/RagqCXesq7s
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8962.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_8961.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shaescott

Fern I think it's totally normal that it's weird to realize that it's a real baby inside you. I betcha when I get pregnant I won't be able to process it at all until I feel the big kicks, maybe even until baby is born. I'll probably see the ultrasound pics and be like "wow I can't process this".


----------



## shaescott

Dobby it makes me so happy that you're doing the old wives tales tests to connect with the pregnancy. I know this is hard and it's your choice what you do in the end and we support you no matter what, but obviously we want little Dobs to make it.


----------



## campn

Jez, I think it sounds like silent reflux?? I think it's def worth showing to her pediatrician so they can judge what's exactly going on, just to be ok the safe side and not have it be a respiratory issue or anything God forbid. Juliette always sounded like she was choking those first few weeks. I always had to be in the same room with her.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm jealous you're still off work dobs- we went back yesterday and kids came back today. Some schools got out closer to Christmas and then got this whole week off too. I would have much preferred that.... oh well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Shae. It's actually just making me more frustrated to be honest. The intelligender test is gone. Idk what to make of either test (votes in house are split 50:50). I can't find the engagement ring my dad gave my mom since my rings are st home. Just annoyed

Tex don't be jealous I hate this. We don't get out until June 18th. We also have zero breaks between 1/8 and 4/20ish and trimester ends 3/10. It is by far my least favorite district schedule. I also worked up until 12/23 so I missed out on a lot of family activities/time since all three brothers came home early December and my mom was off 12/16.

https://youtu.be/ER8OPYy-YVQ
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8965.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

Which cup is mixed with the urine? Left or right?

Edit: nevermind I watched the vid


----------



## shaescott

Pink is boy, purple is girl, right? It's definitely pink.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Shae. I'm just blah sorry for all the swearing

Also sorry I haven't caught up my phone is charging/headachey


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I had the sound off so I didn't notice haha. I just skipped to the pouring so I could see which was the test.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol good it was like f bomb every other word


----------



## JLM73

*Future* Thx :blush:
Trying to keep the vid light, funny, but informative! They have been fun to make...not so much to upload :comp::haha:

*Pacific* Grapes!? I know right??? I only found out about 5 months ago taking him to the vet for that bloody diarrhea episode- which the vet says was NOT related to grapes- he had mega bacteria in the poo and likely ate something bacteria riddled...grrrr. :trouble: him and that darn Jack Russell...
I only found out about grapes as they were listed on a sign on the vet's wall!
Of course with chocolate, onions, peach pits, etc, but NO WHERE was the Croton Plant! My last show dog - AmStaff just "nibbled" a leaf and spit it out, and 5 hrs later or so was stumbling drunken in the yard, falling over, and peeing blood!
The oil inn the leaves is toxic to dogs! Who knew! They are EVERYwhere here !
NO crotons at any of my homes now!

But yea- she advised against grapes, but said 1-2 occasional are no biggie given he's about 130-135lbs.
He LOVES them tho! I think Banana is the only thing that weirdo doesn't care for- he will try to chew it gingerly like the grapes, then spits it out, tries again, spits it out :roll:
OH WAIT! He will NOT eat those Bacon flavored Beggin Strips!?!? I would think Drooool...BACON! Nope! That's a sin!:haha:

We actually made a no more grapes rule due to that sign, but looky looky who I catch on vid doing it again...MOM! I did mention them being toxic on the channel vid tho!

*Tex* Your plan sounds best, :sex: till O:thumbup:
I don't blame ya tho- I am reg enuff to skip Opks being a reg cd 13 O-er...Clomid got me worried tho. Thus far the double dose of Clomid only made me O 1 day late, so I am happy for that!.

*Peace*:shock::huh: that chart is crazy...I went back several times and I def see a verrry faint 2nd line with a pink hue on today's :shrug:
I have a theory too that as ppl can view color differently ( my daughter's friend has a really hard time telling some pinks from some oranges! But she is NOT color blind??) Perhaps that is why some can't see their own faint :bfp:s:shrug:
I personally KNOW I have a hard time with verrry faint pink IRL depending on the hue of the light in the room. BUT so far I have done pretty well seeing bfps girls here have NOT seen IRL ( Dobs'last year, Still's past tests early on, even *Kitty's* - which she spoke of!) BUT my theory is that a camera likely diffuses the color as they are, not affected by age/vision issues etc. SO I generally see my OWN even better when I post them, than IRL unless a stronger line...faints...pffft lol

STILLLLLL hoping your line starts getting bright!

Ugh sorry all, gotta get back to vid edits and uploads...grrrr:growlmad: made a vid of all my pets and EIGHT tries now to get it off the darn phone!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles*:hugs: Cursing ?? F bomb every other word?? I am SOOoooo going to watch the vid(s) Riigggghhht now :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobby lol! Your cabbage juice video made me crack up. I'm wondering if, because of the high risk business going on, maybe you won't be as upset with a girl? When I had Des, I reeeaaally wanted a girl, but after all the ninsense all I could think was I didn't care, as long as it made it through pregnancy happy and healthy. So when I found out it was a boy, I was totally fine with it. Obviously my experience was a bit different this time...but I'm definitely over it now, it's sunk in and I'm happy to have another boy.


----------



## Cppeace

People definitely see colors differently...It's a lot in our genetics I believe and of course the colors we are see most often our eyes will pick up easier. I generally don't see much pink in anyone's really faint tests but I generally do see lines, just not color. I see neither color nor line in my tests cept that one shadow yesterday. 

Getting some odd cramps, not really AF like but def in uterus area. I expect a big temp drop tomorrow and prolly to wake to AF, but hey anything is possible and could still get a bfp. 
Here is this afternoon's bfn :
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170103_151819.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol j I exaggerated I only said f* like 6-7 times definitely more in the baking Soda test

Gigs yeah idk. I feel like healthy is all I want at this point but I just feel off.

Peace something is catching my eye but I'm not sure


----------



## pacificlove

J, our dogs love banana.. too much and they have the nastiest farts! The only thing mine will spit out is celery yet when I include it into his organic home baked food it's fine!
Mom's dog is even weirder, she's spoiled, she doesn't even like hot dogs! What dog doesn't like hot dogs!?

Gigs, I do feed my dog raw turkey necks once in a while (great teeth cleaners btw) and the occasional raw bone from the butcher. I think it comes down to association. I mean dogs make the difference between kids plush toys and their own toys. So why not between a duck and a duck foot. We are the pack leader, if we okd them to kill a duck each day they would. Since we don't and allow them their portion of food in the kitchen they don't have a need to hunt for food. I am rambling and probably don't make sense anymore...

Dobs, I am keeping my fingers crossed for your pregnancy. Please keep us in the loop. 

Green, how is Michael doing? And you? Hopefully you are managing the csection pain well?


----------



## JLM73

*Peace *Sorry hun:blush: I totally STILLL see that 2nd pinkish verrrry faint line :shrug:
I hope your cramping is bean diggin deep, and AF doesn't come

*Dobs* I love your vid lol i am not sure on gender tests thing, but girl??

OK- Asian mkt vid is UP, and has LOTS of mom and her thick accent, hubs , and Chase with gamer rage lol. *Dobby* I totally gave you a shout out when I got to the Durian Fruit:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg ok banana farts did anyone see the video of a doxie on its back eating a banana cute af

J just be forewarned it's go lnna get real when you open it/eat it lol

I think the baking Soda is girl but I may not have used enough baking Soda so I may redo later for fun. But I saw one lady's cabbage tests (will screenshot) and comparing to her results I am definitely going pink (Boy) on that one. Mine looks more like her top test which was confirmed boy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8967.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* oh no no lol they have them in a small freezer for some reason, I just could smell a "fragrant" smell when I stuck my head in it...didn't buy one lol
wouldn't even know how to OPEN that battle shell sucker!

Ok:saywhat: What the actual F*ck???
I was outside with the dog, and felt a HUGE GUSH of fluid:shock:
Like exactly when AF flows out if you forget a tampon etc...
I waddle back in the house, as my jeans are even wet in the crotchal region...why am I the thread train wreck?? :haha:
But when i get in the bathroom, it is def cm, and my jeans are wet in like larger than half dollar size:huh:
Wellll, checked my cp - cervix was closed ystrdy, it is HIGH as F* again !!??
Annnnd that be-otch is open wiiiiiiide!?
WTF just happened??? I already got my temp rise of .71 ystrdy, and still up today!
I have 1 last opk at hubbards- and he is on his way in a bit, was crampy as heck last night:dohh:
Totally gonna have to BD/AI again regardless of what the opk says, as I skipped today and ystrdy:brat:
arrrgghh! I soooo thought I was past this foolishness! Now I don't know whether or not to expect another dip?? temp to stay up??
Gah I just hope hubs is up to the finish...


----------



## Cppeace

J My Cm if sometimes very flowing just after ovulation and my cervix often stays high for several days after ovulation, do a quick opk see what it says is my advice.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Peace- waitin on hubby pick up service, my opks are all over there!
I'm crampy again right now, I am just baffled as my cervix was CLOSED yesterday after being wide open on both AI's...hubbby is on for another tonight- gonna do it ASAP whenwe get there since I have NO idea what's up, and I didn't check the cervix this morn


----------



## DobbyForever

J dunno about cp but I get gushy too afterwards but I agree no harm in doing an opk and insem in case


----------



## shaescott

*J* that's so weird... I've never had a gush that bad, though I do often get little gushes and I think I peed a little and it's usually CM, though sometimes it's actually a little pee :rofl: :blush: but it rarely goes through my pants, and when it does it's very minimal and not noticeable.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - could some of the differences in colour be accounted for by not quite putting equal parts of urine and juice? Or is everyone always instructed to strictly measure equal parts? I guess even then the dilution of the urine and cabbage juice can affect things. I will say that ALL the wives tale stuff I did pointed to girl for me!

Campn - will definitely mention to doctor and midwife.

Future - I've not got the dockatot yet! The seller on Amazon has gone AWOL! I hope they will actually send it. I'll let you know as soon as it arrives.


----------



## gigglebox

J, super weird. Hopefully 2 eggs!!! Time will tell...but, yes, get some of that pickle juice in the jar just in case! I know I'm not chart pro, but your temps all look like they're floating around a cover line that they haven't exceeded yet....? I think? Again, I'm no expert here.

Dobs, I'd def say yours was pink. But that said, I think all the wives tales are total crap, lol. My guess is the color changes based on the dilution of the pee. To test that theory, I would say if you drank a crap ton of water and had diluted pee, you'd probably get the darker purple color. Just a thought...I didn't try any of the wives tales except the pendulum over the belly, which I did with an actual crystal inside of a store, not my ring. I guess that one did "work", since it moved in a straight line back and forth (which means boy, circular means girl).

Maybe I should try a few now that I know what it is :haha:

J, I'm on my epic hair dying adventure. Whilst doing it and letting it sit, I had your videos running in the background. Your hubby is such a goof ball! And holy crap, it's a good thing you're used to the sounds of the area because it sounds like you're just sitting in the middle of an artillery range. Funny story about that, my husband is a mechanic and it turns out one of our neighbors has his car serviced at hubs' work. Well one day the guy comes in and tells hubs this thing that happened over the weekend (back when we were new to our home). Hubs and I were out in our woods shooting out guns for the first time into a dirt berm; we were maybe out there 20 minutes or so. Well it just so happens that the customer's wife was outside mowing her lawn at the time. The previous owner of our house never shot his gun, so that wife of the customer had never heard one so close. She evidently freaked out, just ditched the lawnmower in the yard and ran inside yelling to her hubby that she heard shots. According to him, she was trying to convince him to call the cops to report a shooting, lol! 

And in hair news...I tried this "color fix" crap that didn't do a damn thing. 'Course I read reviews on amazon AFTER trying it and according to several people, it sucks at removing "fun" (or "fashion") colors :growlmad: so I guess I'll be heading back to sally's to return it. I had the titanium color anyway, so I just threw it on over the blue as an experiment to see what color it turns. I have another tube of it, as well as a tube of the blue, just in case. If this looks stupid I'll just get bleach at sally's and try again. For now, my head is processing and my bathroom smells like a chemical plant.

ALSO, I bought a "Arm-Reach mini co-sleeper" from a local classified page :thumbup: it's in the box still, not sure when I'll set it up but maybe an alternative thing to look into for you co-sleepin' wannabes.


----------



## gigglebox

...ok I didn't realize the dockatot goes IN the bed. the arms-reach one goes beside the bed.

and... :shock: that price! I can see why one would hesitate to buy it...eep.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, what is this dockatot thing?

Green!!!!! Squeeeeeee!!!!! :happydance: Look at those little lads! <3 I love Mike's little blonde mullet-y hair in the back in that picture! Both are so sweet...congrats again! Mike's breathing difficulties are probably a dime a dozen, eh? He'll be just fine, and off the tubing in no time. I know it's tough now for you, and you just want them both together at home, but you WILL, and very soon, I'm sure. :)

Jez- My daughter had reflux (not the silent variety, either), and would take very scary gasping/choking spells (not during feeding), where I would have to use the bulb suction thing, and literally clear out her airway. It was scary. Now my son, always sounded like he was a "wet" breather...kind of raspy, and wet-sounding, and it was discovered he had tracheomalacia, which is a floppy opening in the voice box. It usually corrects itself by 9-10 months, and his DID get better, but at 6 months of age, he contracted RSV and double pneumonia, which landed us in the hospital for a week. At 7 months, he was hospitalized for a week AGAIN, due to bronchiolitis. So, he is very prone to upper respiratory distress, and while my pediatrician hesitates to diagnose him with asthma, it's not off the table yet. The nebulizer is our friend, and he's had to do several rounds of steroids. However, in newborns, they're not necessarily great at regulating their own breathing (unless you're doing skin to skin contact, which is great at evening out respiration in newborns), and they do tend to make all kind of hiccupy snuffly gaspy noises, and will take random deep breaths and such. I'd say it's nothing to worry about, but recording it, and having your doc listen to it is a great suggestion!

J- I'm definitely lovin' the pink hair! Fun!

Cp- Your poor chart! Hmmm...time will tell!

Dobby- I think I'm seeing pink too...but I'll tell you that all of the wive's tales backfired on me, and I was so wrong about both of my kids. So, keep on doing them, if they're distracting you, and connecting you to your pregnancy...but know that there's a strong possibility that baby is going to surprise you. I nearly died when I learned my first was a girl. And my DH about fell off of his chair in the ultrasound room! LOL!!! I'm still praying all is well with you, and with this baby. Lots of love, and hope being sent your way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Your posts are too long lol I can't focus long enough to read them :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Hair, before & after. My apologies for no makeup and the dirty mirror. As you can see, my color did not change whatsoever despite a color removal treatment and gray dye. I am happy with the cut though; managed to get about 2 inches off the length and trim the layers.
 



Attached Files:







F1908B41-4FEC-4CB1-A801-F526DC35F9B4.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cppeace

The cut looks nice- the color is more thorough now- pretty all over color whereas before it was darker at the top and grayer towards the bottom.


----------



## gigglebox

Weird, it does look gray in the pic after uploading but it is definitely NOT.

Don't believe the color cpp, it's a farce!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol ok then I shan't


----------



## Cppeace

Ahh finally that niggling, annoying constant ache has gone. It was pretty much steady for the last 5 hours or so(Had a minor 15-20 minute break in there). Right side of uterus area. It was not like AF cramps- those are squeezy feeling- this was more a pinching feeling. 

Pregnant or not at least it looks like my LP has gone back up to above 12 days again so that's a positive at least.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I know nothing of color but the cute is super cute

Cp glad your lp length is good this month! I'm still holding out for that bfp


----------



## shaescott

I just spent 5 hours straight on sims 3. I wasn't even playing, I was making a house. For 5 hours. That I had already started yesterday. On the bright side, I finished it, and it saved all of it. Phew!

CP, I echo what Dobby said. 

Gigs, the pic does show a color change. Weird. 

J oooo pink!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Shae yes! I did that once and was like forget it. Never again. But even just re-decorating houses to match the Sim can take hours (and plenty of motherlode cheats haha). I like playing rich, single mom or dad Sims. Mostly because I hate controlling more than one Sim


----------



## DobbyForever

J

First love how mom is so engrossed in her chestnut video she doesn't even notice you filming

Second you see hanging dead stuff I see luuuuuunch mmmm gimme that whole duck chopped and some rice. Drrrrooooooling I love duck 

Third no offense to your Asian market but their durian game is not on point. Those spikes should be bigger and the fruit should be thicker/more full bodied. The freezing is for freshness/storage. But helping with the smell is an added benefit. My uncle has a Durian farm, both tall and short trees. Imagine one of those falling from an 80 foot tree right on your head. I think he was in the hospital for a month.

Fourth lol at hubs silliness


----------



## shaescott

I don't even wanna know how many times I typed "motherlode" :rofl: My sims have a frickin plane or rocket or something in their yard, two huge fountains... those lucky jerks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right?! Sometimes I sit there thinking where's my life pause button, sudden $500k household funds and effing driveway of sports cars and elevator for my mansion OR an effing $5k a WEEK paycheck r_r


----------



## shaescott

I'm seriously hating myself right now cuz I've been up on YouTube :rofl: I have to leave for work at 7:15 kill me now it's 3:38 am


----------



## JLM73

back in a bit to read and catch up but wanted to update- last night's opk just as neg as last cpl, FORGOT my damn BBT therm at other house grrrr so I will have to get a $ store one later today- biking in the rain Yay :growlmad:
So last night we BD right before midnight, BUT as we "finish" in a cup- and hubs donated ALOT to the cause :dance: we did the AI right after midnight cuz the manjuice needs to sit for about 10 mins to liquify...

So ALOT was put in AND *Shae* for you medical Lady and anyone else wanting to see an open cervix...yet again :haha: another speculum view but this time you can SEE it is even wider open, annnd see the clear cm :thumbup:
Hubs said this time almost everything went INTO the opening:shock:, and there was no leakage when the spec was removed like before and this "sample" was by far the biggest this cycle...
I did use a cup last night to keep the goods in...:blush: which may or may not be made of glass...

Spoiler


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I checked out yer theory and yea my prev coverlines tend to be around 97.4/97.5 :-k good observation...dunno we shall see lol

The opks are what are throwiing me off as the one last night was very light ( on a vid upcoming) so I doubt I had a blaring +opk that 1 day I skipped doing one, but really wish I hadn't forgot my bbt therm:dohh: cuz today's could be higher than the last 2 ...would've expected that, but hey- wouldn't have expected a 2nd high soft, OPEN cervix with watery fluid lol.
Hey if 2 eggies I just hope they turn out :oneofeach: cuz me and hubs would be "family complete"!
As it stands the temp dip cd14 would have AI's=O-1 and O-2
If yesterday was a 2nd flueky egg release then that one , from first 2 AI's =O-3 and O-4...not as opportune, but Girly...
If last night caught a 2nd egg ystrdy it O day or O+1 ish...within 24 hrs I'd guess, as I def temped and opk'd and nothing indicated a 2nd egg was "out" perhaps on the way tho:shrug:

Gah I have sooooo many vids ready to go up- trying to keep the channel flowing while I am still home...
Thx for watching the vids, and :rofl: OMG picturing your neighbor's wife bailing on the mower:rofl:
My hubs will do a gun vid soon...I'll get him to- he legit has a gun and at least 3-6 knives on him at any given time, and none show lol.
He is serious about protection...
He obvi has a concealed carry permit, and never violates places not allowed, but otherwise is ready for trouble should it show up. He's also an expert marksman....which reminds me we need to get back to the range!
I need to get my own gun tho, his have more kick than I care for.

OK my "Pets" Video is up for yoou animal lovers...of course Romie is in the intro lol...he was blocking my dooorway ...yet again...


----------



## gigglebox

Morning all ^_^ 
J, you and those shot glasses...lol! Glad you had a really successful session. Now for your ovary to drop a dang egg!

Dobs i'm with you on the duck...mmmmmmmm. I've been still considering a cull of one of our pekins but i'm so afraid of failing at doing it quick. But we have enough drakes to spare...and the pekins are so big and heavy...and tasty I bet...

And wow, one fell on his head?! Yikes. I wonder if thats common in durian farming?

Shae, I've never played sims because I'm scared it'd be a huge time sink. I would definitely get sucked into it.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* So excited to see your coloring result- I haven't caught up yet!
And watch the Asian Mkt vid...I filmed lots of ducks...and their PARTS :sick:
lol I like the crispy skin of duck at Asian Buffets but I am not a fan of dark meat, and I found duck to be very greasy, and like dark meat:shrug: Not a bad taste tho.

Yea..shot glass lol, it's a VERY small one- prob just caps the cervix...in till noon:roll:
I literally destroyed my room and closet trying to find one of the 2 softcups I made from the silicone bulb syringes...no luck:nope:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby* Yea mom has been oblivious to all my filming ( she is in more from ystrdy I am uploading now) and the phone flash stays ON and is very blinding - she cared not- don't think she realized these are for YouTube, not FB lol.
Hubs likes to subtly antagonize her, like the scale thing- "how do you know the weight will be the same at the register?" and taking a chestnut from the bag WHILE she is trying to get it to exactly 7 lbs :roll:

She legit HAS to have chestnut EVERY year near Christmas/New Years here...
They are hard to find, thus=expensive- like $7.99/lb...she buys ALOT, and eats them all herself mainly- like she eats about 25lbs in about 7 days...then farts like mad:sick:

2 years ago she made me order them online from Amazon...25lbs...$80+, and she ate them all herself in like a week- bitched about the small size, etc.
She is obsessed with Chestnuts she got in TURKEY back in the 70's:saywhat:
So she was happy with the big size of the ones at the Asian Mkt- but in the vid you can hear her say - they have to dry out- theres water in them, that's how they get you on the weight:rofl:
Crochety ass...

Durian- I got nuthin. Wouldn't know how to open it let alone eat it...
Those are likely the SAME ones in the freezer from like a year ago :haha:
And OMG one fell on his HEAD! They are like the end of a Mace! Straight Catapult ready even!

*Gigs* I LOVE how you cut it! My daughter does that thing where you bend over and brush all your hair toward your face then cut across??
Saw a neighbor do it in the garage as well...Guess it works as both looked very good after...
But on your color- sorry about the color remover- I just go straight to the bleach and skip it. I decided to go Fuschia Pink cuz that Adore brand from my vid has soooo many cool colors I wanna be able to slowly try darker ones...likely that light purple next, as it should take over this pink despite looking lilac(lighter), they have neon pink too but this is bright enuff.
Hubs wanted me to do Orange ugh- that makes me think of this a-hole everytime
...the theater shooter :growlmad:

I _MAY _try it at a later date tho...for science purposes...right before the Fire Engine Red they have :thumbup:

They have Really cool Blues as well, sooo....that may be after the lilac...not sure yet...skipping the green with my skin tone...hubs fave color tho...will have to see if they have a med dark green ..._maybe_
Here's all their colors in case you didn't see it at Sally - I was at a mom n pop wig shop/beauty supply.


I also am gonna redo my lip piercing since it's long been healed and there is min scar tissue there. I like it with my funky haircolors.


----------



## Cppeace

Good morning ladies- not sure on my temp this morn but I chose the lower of the two I took and woke to some light pink spotting so I didn't both testing and am pretty certain I am out for the cycle.


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* ahhhh :(:hugs:
I was really really hoping for ya!
How long have you all been trying? Are you using/doing anything extra? Preseed, supps?
You are still really close to coverline tho...


----------



## Cppeace

Stopped BC in June 2015. Cycle became my normal 30-31 days month after. I started temping in September 2015 but like I said my guy's lack of sex drive/ability to always finish threw a ton of those months out without a shot and 3+ months of limbo plus month after miscarriage and 2 months I took off cause I was sick of trying so I dunno what the official number is at this point.


----------



## TexasRider

Well depending on my temps over the next few days I think I may have Od last night- we did bd and it was pretty sensitive (hurt slightly) as it uslaly is around O time. I did get a bit of a rise tempwise. My past 2 cycles haven't been great about clear shifts. I need to get more religious about drinking my tea- I really feel like that helped with temp shift and stuff. It we shall see what happens!

Edit to add that my ewcm seems to be gone- I will check again later in the day but definitely not slippery at all this morning


----------



## Cppeace

FX Tex


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* I feel yer pain on not finishing on those critical days :dohh:
But I guess they get stressed in a diff way :shrug: happened with us the other night but last night def made up for that with literally double the goods :shock:
We did the syringe it in again thing, so since I am the "sucker upper" I was worried it would take more than 1 syringe! and it's a 6cc/ml !
Our prev 2 AI's this cycle were like 3cc/ml and a bit under that.
Normal amts, but there's no way for us ladies to KNOW how much :spermy: are in there...small amt could have a ton, and large amt could have much less:shrug:
I am just REALLY hoping we catch the egg(s) this round, cuz we have pulled out ALL the stops this round!

*Tex* Oooh!:dance: sounds very very promising! Chart stalking !
Back to editing...


----------



## Cppeace

Lol yeah that is crazy that he made so much, J. My guys 3 times seemed about avg amounts to me. We will pretty much just focus on insem during fertile time and sex just for fun(My needs lol)

Have redder and heavier spotting so I'm calling flow and CD 1.

Curious if my Ovulation will stay early or head back to cd 19 area...Shall see in a couple weeks I suppose.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace sorry the witch showed. I agree I like preseed. Both my bfp cycles I used preseed after sex. The whole idea of wait gyn I have to put preseed in then wait ten minutes makes me giggle or when I tried to anticipate it we never did it or did it way out of the frame. 

Tex FXed!

J lol that's gross but I guess whatever floats her boat. Not gonna lie I couldn't look. Cervix freaks me out so I'll take your word for it. Glad you were able to insem even if the opk was neg. btw was thinking of you while watching cooks vs cons (which is not short for convicts even though I think that would be a better show). But I could see you on there play trash talking, cooking all excitedly.


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* So sorry :(:hugs:
I like insems for biz n :sex: for fun hehe

*Gigs* 7 hourrrrrs editing vids for like 2 to upload garrr no wonder you don't do daily duck vids! :shhh:Tho I would like to see them daily :haha:

I was crying laughing while watching the one me n hubs made last night as I did NOT expect some of the things he said/did while we filmed the "water filter" part :rofl: It will be up later - I HAVE to ride to the $ store n get this thermometer!
Reg not BBT but better than nada!

*Dobs*:wohoo: You have a PRUNE!!
Should poo regularly now:haha:
I TOTALLY thought cooks vs Cons meant inmates...I am let down a bit lol.
Martha Stuart is already doing that weird ass cooking show with Snoop Dogg...:huh:
I was picturing her vs some Huge gruff tatted Hell's Angels lookin con in the kitchen...then I recalled SHE is an ex con :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

I don't think I need preseed,I generally make quite a bit of ewcm, I may get some to line the cup with though and maybe put in syringe.. We shall see.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it would be good for the tims you are insemming and not bding like you said. 

J lol martha Stewart is a total badass b*. She's so snarky. I love her demeanor. It's just so uniquely her. I think she and snoop would be a hilarious match.

And yeah I was disappointed when I started watching and it was just con like people who aren't pro chefs. If a pro wins they get 10k but if a con wins they get 15k. What annoys me is when a con gets our first round (usually happens) they follow the same format every episode to reveal identifities: cook, con, cook. So there isn't much suspense in the reveals.

And yeah prune idk. I feel a little more connected cuz bestie was rubbing my bloat yesterday and I was trying to tell her it's just gas and she was like SO?! In a few weeks it's going to be baby belly so stfu and let me enjoy lol. She's hilarious. I adore her.

Ugh I'm taking a break in my bed and I miss it so much but I have to go back to my mom's. I see my gyn in a couple hours to check in and then I promised my one friend that I would actually spend time with her. Not just pop by her job lol. But it's so hard to get up now.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck at the gyn Dobs. Are you having any bleeding still? Hope you get some good news today :hugs:

J, do you think it would work though? My apprehension is the gray did not seem to take AT ALL. I'm afraid if I bleach it out then try they gray, it won't stick and will just look stupid. I guess I still have the tube of blue if the gray won't work...I don't know. Maybe it's the brand. I've been using ion which I've been happy with, except this time.

Or maybe it's just the pregnancy changing my hair chemistry or whatever.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, when I was inseminating I was producing a lot of EWCM,but I order some I will put in the cup and syringe to maybe keep more swimmers alive through the transition. 

J, You've been inseminating a while, do I need to let the semen more liquefy? My guy's is not super thick to begin with but I guess could liquefy some if I gave it a few minutes. I didn't wait at all last month. Went from his hand to in the syringe within 3 mins and in me within a minute after. I wasn't sucking it up too fast or injecting it too fast, but I've heard it needs to liquefy before sucking it up. I though that was just for IUI but I dunno- I get conflicting info. 

Hope you enjoy your visit with your friend, Dobby.


----------



## JLM73

Cppeace said:


> J, You've been inseminating a while, do I need to let the semen more liquefy? My guy's is not super thick to begin with but I guess could liquefy some if I gave it a few minutes. I didn't wait at all last month. Went from his hand to in the syringe within 3 mins and in me within a minute after. I wasn't sucking it up too fast or injecting it too fast, but I've heard it needs to liquefy before sucking it up. I though that was just for IUI but I dunno- I get conflicting info.
> 
> Yup- we wait 10 mins. My insem kit came with those instructions - for "fresh" samples, and every sperm donor site that ships says to let "fresh" samples sit 10 mins , so it's what we are doing. Last night's def liquified better after 10 mins than the prev 2- they were liquid, but just runny, last night's was very runny!, but hubs also said almost all of it disappeared down the rabbit hole:bunny: he could see via speculum:haha:
> Off to make some Sicilian Chicken - so pissed, can't find my Terryaki meal kit ANYwhere!
> 
> *Peace* I forgot to say they also advise to suck it up slowly and put it in slowly, apparently the syringe CAN cause them some damage...
> Have you tried a soft cup or diva cup? ( not a shot glass:blush:)
> 
> *Gigsey* Yup- your color will still adhere after you bleach it again. Just put a bit of olive oil on your hair before the color- helps it stick:thumbup:
> - not alot, just a bit


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks, this month it will get to sit for 10 minutes then.


----------



## Jezika

Hmm what does letting the sperm sit do? Intriguing.

Shae, oh man, I've fallen down the Sims rabbit hole, albeit years ago, and that sh*t's dangerous. I don't think I ever did play the game, just busted out the motherlode cheat and tried to recreate houses I've lived in. I also had the game Catz (there's also Dogz). Do you guys remember that? I'd figured out how to "hex" (change the coding?) to create cats with really bizarre features. But these days I suck at tech. Also, your lack of sleep will prepare you well for a newborn! Imagine that every day, but with shorter spells of sleep, sometimes so short that you don't even make it through an entire sleep cycle. 

Whoever asked about a dockatot, it basically looks like a cat bed that you put baby in to sleep with you, so it has sides that prevent you from rolling on baby and apparently encloses them in as though they were in the womb. Also breathable. Just another attempt on my part to make our bedsharing less stressful (though im meeting more and and more people that swear by bedsharing even without such devices).

J - I'm loving the cervix pics (you could start a show called J's Anatomy? Hehehe) and can't wait to check out your vids. Next week when DH goes back to work I'll have more time (or maybe less time? Not sure yet...)

Oh, and whoever was talking about not breastfeeding as long as we're supposed to, I agree. Tilly never feeds as long as I'm told she should, yet she's continued to put on more than an ounce per day, which the midwife is super happy with (btw had appt today and lungs sound fine... but I'll still mention to paediatrician on Friday).

CP - sorry about AF but hopefully now that DH is on board for AI it's just a matter of time. It's normal to take several attempts, as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and funny story about a dream I had the other day in hospital... I was sleeping next to hubby and Tilly in my hosp bed when I dreamt that hubby was on all fours, that I climbed onto his back but facing his backside, started playing with his... ahem... bumhole... while rubbing myself on his back, and then had an orgasm in my sleep. It semi-woke me up and I was gasping for a while, which woke hubby, so I told him, and then realized a nurse had walked in halfway through and God knows what she heard. As you may recall, I orgasmed in my sleep a LOT during pregnancy, but this was the first time in a while.

Oh, Dobs - good luck at gyn and keep us posted


----------



## Cppeace

Sitting it lets it liquefy and I believe make it easier for more sperm to travel into the cervix but I'm not an expert- just reading on Sperm donor websites...

I will force myself to do this another few months but that's about all I have left in me for TTC... I'm very frustrated with the whole thing, but new year, new cycle, new chance.


----------



## pacificlove

CP, sorry af showed... Fx for next cycle!

Jez, lol to your dream! I've had some weird ones too, but if I don't talk about them by morning, I'll forget them :haha:

So, I looked into the mirror yesterday and went "dang girl!" I went into the pregnancy at 140lbs (gained all during desk jobs the last 4 years), gained an additional 15 and I am now down to 130. I used to be 125 at my fittest when I was working out and had a six pack 6 years ago. 7 weeks post partum, those 10 extra pounds off sure show!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170103_225047.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_20170103_225019.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cppeace

breast feeding will burn the calories! Looking good!


----------



## gigglebox

BAHAHAHHA Jez omg I literally "lol"ed! 

DAY-UM PL! I hope i'm fortunate enough to weigh less that I started out in my post partum days! Breastfeeding must be the miracle "exercise" I missed out on with DS1. I wasn't able to (he refused to stay latched) so I lost all my weight the hard way :roll: which took a little over a year...but I did get down well below my starting weight, so that was good.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* You are SMOKIN hot mama! I am a HUGE fan of BFing to get back in shape:thumbup:

*Jez* Yup what Peace said- When semen comes out, it is kinda thick to trapp the :spermy: so they all get "ejected" :haha:
Inside the body- our warmth liquifies the seminal fluid ( thick transport fluid) and then the :spermy: can move much easier:thumbup:
So when we AI- since the semen goes to the cup, it's suggested to let it liquify for 10 mins, by keeping it warm in your hands, between thighs etc.
It is noticeably much more fluid after that time, and I think that just lets the swimmers be rdy to swim right away once they are inserted.

And :rofl: omg that dream! Tho I would LOVE to have dream O's!
My dreams are ALWAYS 100% lifelike, great sex ones, but never an O
You likely made that Nurse's shift :haha:

And I have about 23 vids uploaded:blush: so you will have lots of comic relief to watch hehe


----------



## shaescott

J the voice you portray in writing is way different than your speaking style and it's weird to me haha. 
Did someone say Dobs was going to the gyn?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah Dobby said she was and then going visit a friend.


----------



## shaescott

For recent dreams, I had another bfp dream last night. Ugh. Made me sad when I woke up cuz I was thinking #1 I had sex Sunday, what if? And #2 why do you taunt me dreams??? Never O'd in my sleep. Only ever had one sex with SO dream, all other ones are usually nightmares of cheating, and even then it never gets to sex to my memory. I had a wedding dream recently, it was to SO thank goodness, but my parents missed the ceremony :cry: my mom promised irl she would always show up, even if only to object lol.


----------



## shaescott

I've noticed I never have dreams about ultrasounds or being noticeably pregnant or giving birth or really being pregnant at all, I just have dreams about taking pregnancy tests and getting two lines. Then it's over, basically.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haven't read but didn't want to leave y'all in suspense. Had a very emotional 1.5h with the doc but Chibi-D is fine. Cyst has neither gotten bigger or smaller but the lack of pain/bleeding is good. They'll check it out again in a few weeks when I go in for my formal ultrasound anyway


----------



## shaescott

Yay for the cyst not getting bigger and yay for no more bleeding/pain!


----------



## Cppeace

That's great to hear Dobby. Hope it keeps up that way.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby! :happydance: that's great! How's little one looking? Bigger? Thanks for updating us! I'm horrid at gender guessing but I still think boy, based on "him" freaking you out already. Boys are little trouble makers :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*DObs* AWESOME news!

*Shae* I think everyone sounds/speaks diferently than they write. 
I speak very laid back IRL, unless at work, but the vids are just everyday me.
I am more grammatically correct here :haha:
Your voice is like a Disney Princess- which I expected- but listening to say Jez with the cat vid, the accent throws me tho I LOVE LOVE LOVE UK accents!
Dobby's voice is higher than I expected :shrug:
Gigs- about what I expected...I am JUST getn used to my voice after uploading alllll these vids! It was very weird for me before. Hubs said his voice is higher than he'd like. I thought that too when I met him- He's a Big guy so I expected a Big Deep voice, but I don't notice it anymore really.
Gah- 3 more vids to piece together tomorrow, and I haven't even made tomoro's update yet- busy busy

B]Gigs[/B] Hair color update?

OMFG! Totally forgot to add to my vid today, AND tell you alll!
Last night after hubs wedged the speculum in and locked it open, he made me laugh and the speculum clamped shut - flew out of my vajay- and hit him right in the face :rofl:
MUST add to tomorrow's vid...


----------



## claireybell

Congratulations MrsG yay!!! X


----------



## kittykat7210

Guys I feel shit, and I have a really long shift today, won't finish until 10pm, I've already thrown up 3 times in the last 2 hours, this is horrible :(


----------



## claireybell

Hugs Kitty :hugs: pg sickness is horrid!! The hcg will start levelling out soon & the sickness will start easing hun, hormone usually peaks between 6-7wks then tails off gradually! 

Dobby so glad all is ok with mini Dobblette


----------



## claireybell

J i only just seen your message lol il see if the youtube link works :)

Camps & Pacific such gawjus babes you have


----------



## gigglebox

Omg j, that's too funny. I wonder if that ever happens in the doc's office?

Kit, is it pregnancy sickness or did you catch something? Hope you feel better quickly! Any ultrasound scheduled yet?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- so glad cyst hasn't grown. You've been in, and will continue to be in my thoughts. Also, thank you for the story about your mom. I have no doubt little Michael will come home soon. NICU sucks no matter how bad or not bad it is. 

Pl- holy smokes girl! You look amazing!

Someone asked about post c-section? It's really not bad at all. I definitely feel like I've had surgery but I was expecting worse. 5days pp and I can really do anything normally. Walking for too omuch by hurts my back (I assume because of no stomach muscles?) but the only thing that pain pills don't really help with us the damn gas pains. I thought I could avoid them by getting out of bed really fast and keeping lightly active after my section but nope they're here and they're miserable. 

Okay that's all I got for now. Back to bed after a wonderful 4am feeding session.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Quick update - then I will read back...
I used the $ store digi this morning, and my BBT was only 96.1:shock:
Adjusted for the 3.5 hrs earlier time diff=96.8:shock::shock:

Sooo...looking like I had a 2nd temp drop...
I know this isn't a BBT therm, but really that would only give the 4th digit, so a reg therm would still be in the ball park, just not as presice to the 100th degree.
The pkg says "_*accurate to within .2 degrees*_"
so even if I add .2 that still puts me at 97F.

I think I honestly had TWO O dips lol.
The last 4 cycles my O day temps were:
97.2, 97.4, 97.3, and 97.0 so BOTH chart drops are deffo at my usual O temp range:shrug:
Frankly I am excited! Two chances perhaps!...so long as not TWO set of egg PER O:shock::cry:
Quads!:rofl:
I honestly think I could even manage Trips- tho they are VERY high risk.
A surro friend of mine ended up with Trips! They put in 2 embies, and 1 split lol. She actually coasted along problem free till about 33wks! Then her B/P got squirrely, and she ended up on strict bedrest.
She did make it all the way to 36wks tho before they took them due to 1 not "thriving" as well. But all 3 made it! I think there was 2 boys and a girl.
I am all good with the wee stages, and BFing etc. I think it's when they become mobile that multiples become ALOT of work!
:-k Perhaps collar them? Like hunting dogs...so ya can GPS them thru out the house??:rofl: TOTALLY kidding!

Guess we shall see in about 10 -12 days. I will still start testing 9dpo- from the FIRST dip...cuz I am nosey...and wanna know ASAP lol.


----------



## shaescott

Omg J I hope you don't have more than 3! That darn clomid! Also, thanks on the Disney princess voice haha


----------



## gigglebox

Interesting J...I have no theories. When are you on hubby's insurance? At that point will you do any fertility testing?

Green, gas pain as in your gut? Or that damn trapped gas pain in the abdomen that hurts your shoulder when you breathe? I got that type when my apendix was removed and omg, sooooooo excruciating.


----------



## Cppeace

Here's hoping for a bfp for you J. Hope you catch at least one eggy :)

Kitty, feel better soon.

Green yeah sounds normal for post c section.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, on your pregnancy sickness, hopefully that means you have a strong bean!


----------



## TexasRider

J- thats crazy! Hope your temps level out soon!

Kitty- sorry you feel so bad- hope it gets better soon.

Afm- temp up again today- FF gave crosshairs but if I go into tmrw and put another high temp then it moves them back a day to O on cd18- sooo I am either 2-3 dpo and have "good" chance either way according to FF again.


----------



## shaescott

What do you guys recommend for BBT thermometer? I lost my old one and I've since seen it gets awful reviews due to extreme inaccuracy. I've also heard the Walgreens ones give a bunch of the same temperatures so that's apparently an issue. I don't wanna spend much on one either...


----------



## Cppeace

I got one for under $10 on amazon and It works for me.I test it against my candy thermometer at least once a month.


----------



## shaescott

The ones on Amazon all have crappy ratings...?


----------



## DobbyForever

J lmfao I can't even

Kit hugs. Take saltines and cool water and ginger ale to work. Have you tried preggo pops? I have never had them but all of my ex pregnant friends say it totally works to get rid of morning sickness


----------



## TexasRider

I got my bbt therm from Cvs


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I have always used the CVS brand one. Cheap, easy to get when the dog chews it or I lose it. I think it's accurate and lasts a long time.

Green gas pain is the worst. Hugs have you gone #2 yet? That's what my mom complained about the most. She would get constipated and not ooo for like a week then mega pooped. Any news on a timeline of when Mike comes home? Glad Max is doing well


----------



## Jezika

Kitty - argh, I feel you. I guess you can't call in sick? Hope it only gets better from here...

Dobs - so glad all is looking good right now!

Green - Gas pain IS the worst! I feel bad for babies having to deal with them... no wonder they cry.

J - the speculum!!! :lol:

Eek, gotta run but here's a pic of Tilly Bean 'cause... why not.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1202.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jezika

P.s., PL you look great! I so hope BFing does the same for me, but I still have a little belly and my belly skin already looks like a giant scrotum.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Tilly looks so cute like total model pose but natural at the same time

and yes pl hot damn


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*:happydance: CHs woot woot- I didn't get any as I missed temping ystrdy, and today had another massive temp drop:roll:

*Shae* I have been using the Reli On therms from WalMart pharmacy area for 8 years. My first one is literally 7 years old and works fine:shock:
I left it behind ( a diff time than THIS time) so me n hubs went out and got another . They are like $7.
We checked a CVS and a Walgreens that same night and NEITHER had any and thought we were talking crazy- they didn't get why we wanted a basal therm when they have a shelf full...REGULAR ppl!:growlmad:

*Jez* giant scrotum:rofl: You have the best descripts- like your old man winter descript before :haha:

Tilda is ann absolute Baby Doll! She has the cutest expression, and LOVE the lil fists by the face! I love the "squishy" phase when they can't sit up and have bobble head syndrome, and try to keep fists and knees drawn in! <3:cloud9:

*Green* YESSS! I never had pain after my c-sects due to air trapped in abd, but after 1 laparoscopy for cysts- OMG I was on the floor feeling like an ICE Pick was stuck in my shoulder! Even Rx Pain pills didn't help much!
My doc later said it was air under the diaphragm that does it.
I had a CT of the abd a cpl days after that surg too for a diff reason, but the Radiology ppl FREAKED when they saw all the Air inside my belly.
I wasn't bloated at all, just that to them is a HUGE problem :haha:
When I said I just had a Lap surg,they were like ohhhh ok!
My doc said she usually floods the inner abd/organs with saline flush fluid, which makes the Air that gets in during surg come to the top of course, then as she closes up she has the techs/suction the saline/ presses the abd to push it out the incision.
Guess it works as both c - sects I was gas pain free, but for laparoscopies they actually PUMP air in, so they can see thru the tiny scopes...thus- much more air involved!

OMG I decided to make a funny Super Hero character pic of myself iin Windows Paint, to be the Vid Thmbnail for a vid where Chase is labeling us all - He called my mom Grouchy Grammy:rofl:
She didn't say anything...
It's in the vid, but :dohh: HOURS later I am not doone with it yet gah !


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to say I just put up a Quick n Easy Cinnamon French Toast Vid- legit takes like 10 mins to make. We had that this morning- sooo Good

Thought I would get the Dog Fence Scaling vid this morn, but was too dark, I was in fuzzy house shoes, and NOT in the mood to tip toe thru dog poo!
I DO however have a blazing hot bottle of Portuguese Peppers marinated in a Squirt Bottle- It squirts like 8 ft:shock: 
Managed to catch Romeo on the very very tip of the nose as he flew past me, and he didn't *show* that it burned, but he immed stopped trying to get to the fence:thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

So my cousin sent a pic of her 3 week old baby sleeping. On her soft mattress. Under a fluffy, loose fitting blanket. On his stomach.

Adding to that: she smoked until 18w and her mom smokes around her/her toddler/her newborn and this is her second child which increases likelihood of SIDS.

When I rationally explained to her the danger she said she already knew, I should back off, and I can do whatever I want with my baby and she will with hers. The dumb part being in the same breath she said she would never put her baby in danger but admitted what she was doing was incredibly dangerous.....


----------



## shaescott

J I got my first one at cvs. It was in the family planning aisle. It worked fine, my only issue was that it didn't beep loud enough, especially when being used while I was exhausted.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs there are some things I'm lenient on but that stuff is not included. Baby needs a firm mattress, no blankets, just warm pajamas, on his or her back. I'm super scared of SIDS cuz I followed someone on tumblr through her pregnancy and she bed shared and her baby passed away in his sleep at like 3 months :cry:


----------



## shaescott

Sorry for triple post, but had to add that Tilly is super cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. See my cousin won't listen to stuff like that especially when my other cousin chimed in that she had her son on his belly and he didn't die. Like ugh. They all jumped down my throat. I'm not calling her a bad mom just trying to protect my little cousin.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh Dobs, that's so sad :( at least you said something, I know it's bad to think but if something terrible happens at least it's not on you for not speaking up, know what I mean? I've learned over the years there are two things you just cannot do with others, and those are telling them how to raise a kid and telling them how to treat their dog.

And RAGGGGE i hate when people rationalize bad choices with "well so and so did it and they were fine so i'm going to do it" logic. It's the most ignorant shi ever.

Omg i'm on a stationary bike right now because zi need to get some exercise in...holy crap I did not anticipate how uncomfortable this would be with a bump hanging over my thighs getting smoosed upwards with every pedal!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot way to go gigs! I just stare at mine and think I should get on it but ever do lol

So I finally dragged myself out of bed and redid my baking soda test because when you don't like your result repeat until you get the one you do like lol amirite?! I upped the amount of baking soda (all the videos I watched had way more than me) and then I made sure to immediately use my flu instead of letting it sit.

1) you cannot make fun of my armpits, I have nobody to shave them for and hormones so I just stopped gaf
2) sorry for leaving for like 15 seconds but my brother had just finished showering and they picked up this gross habit from my stepdad of not covering themselves from the bathroom to their rooms. Which is like ok it's less than ten steps and you're twins and whatever but I'm your sister and don't need to see that shit lol
3) no screenshots of results because bnb is mad at the file extension and I need to get in the shower so the cleaners can clean it

https://youtu.be/1BMAGi5rri8


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby I love your videos. hearing such a sweet voice cuss like a sailor brightens my day.


----------



## itzyb89

DH and I B'D on Dec 14-15 (it was around midnight lol) and that morning (Dec 15) I woke up to EWCM.

I never check my cycles since I know we weren't trying TTC, so I have no idea when I O'v or anything like that. Only thing I know is that my cycle can range from 28-30 days based on past 3 cycles. So I am guessing AF should have shown up anywhere from Dec 28-30.

I took a test Dec 27 FMU and got BFN then tested again FMU on the 30th and got another BFN and once more FMU on the 31st ( I needed to know whether I could drink or not lol) and once again BFN 

That same day Dec. 31, a few hours later I had two pale pink and watery spots (could that IB, isn't it too late?) when I wiped (sorry TMI) and I for sure thought AF would show up and now here I am with AF nowhere in sight and I am just too scared to test only to see a BFN again

On the other hand, I was having AF cramps a few days before the 28th which made me think I was about to start but nothing. And on the 28th I started having extremely aching boobs... I have shooting pains, nipple tenderness, and most weird of all I feel like I am engorged.. like it felt when I needed to breastfeed my baby 7 years ago... and I am having to pee all the time and I've been going to bed at 8 every day when I usually go to bed around 11 or 12 depending on hubby. I wake up around 2 am extremely nauseous and have been smelling everything and nothing seems tasty and a lot of food tastes weird. (also I never have any PMS signs at all, & I usually don't start cramping until maybe 30 min to an hour after AF shows up)

Could I possibly still be pregnant???


----------



## gigglebox

The only thing that can answer your question is a pregnancy test. :test:

Edited to add...did you have any more sex after the 15th? If you just got amnegaitve text on the 31st, Im not sure a positive is likely at this point :-k best I still vote just to test which will rest your mind.


----------



## itzyb89

I know I am just dreading a BFN :(

DH doesn't want TTC until 2018 so this was my only hope lol but it is what is and I'll have to face that test tomorrow morning


----------



## Cppeace

Sids is terrible but you do know that Sids was pretty much unheard of before the 1940s? Baby didn't just die for no reason. They still don't just die for no reason. There are very good reasons the babies are dying but I shan't mention them as it is considered controversial.


----------



## DobbyForever

I second gigs was there any sex after the 15th? 16 days later is pushing it BUT would also lead me to believe you didn't O on the 15th with the ewcm. That's too long of an lp and I would think a bfp by then. So my guess is that despite the cm, you didn't O. And if that was in then I would peg o as closer to the 22nd. And 7 days for sperm is pushing it, not unheard of but pushing it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cppeace said:


> Sids is terrible but you do know that Sids was pretty much unheard of before the 1940s? Baby didn't just die for no reason. They still don't just die for no reason. There are very good reasons the babies are dying but I shan't mention them as it is considered controversial.

Oooo controversial has my name all over it! PM me? But yeah idk. I'm just like why. Like if she had said I think that's bull crap so I'm going to just do me, fine. But she straight up said she agrees with me but is going to do it anyway. Like :saywhat:


----------



## gigglebox

itzyb89 said:


> I know I am just dreading a BFN :(
> 
> DH doesn't want TTC until 2018 so this was my only hope lol but it is what is and I'll have to face that test tomorrow morning

Ahhh I know "the fear". But at least you'll know! Let us know what result you get. We're also pee stick addicts here so if you want to post a picture for opinions, we wouldn't object :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* J's words of wisdom:
1 You can tell someone else how to raise a kid...they will likely not listen.
2 you can Tell someone how to treat pets well...they probaqbly won't listen.
And even as an Ememrgency Medical Professional, I learned Looooong ago...

You can't fix STUPID! ( And it is job security in the emerg med field:haha:)
She is just being dense.
My parents smoked like chimneys allll my childhood- sure mom snuck n did while preggo- I have asthma...I never had a desire to smoke later tho lol.
All you can do is lead by example...maybe later when she whines her kid won't ABC you can casually throw stuff out that "someone told you" so she doesn't take it as Hoity...ppl:roll:

I will say ALL my kiddos have slept on their bellies at some point. 
I always co sleep with one of these tho:
( Oh and someone said dockatot was $$, this is $45-60 depending on store! and portable! DS was n his until 4+ months, and TALL but it keep ex ass hub from rolling on him!)

It's called a Snuggle nest co sleeper- goes IN the bed btwn you, has a night light for changes/feeds, and plays lullaby, or maternal heartbeat for about 10-15 mins! Many patterns too! I absolutely KEPT mine, and will be using it again!
The matress pad is easily changed, waterproof pad, and is firm(safe) BUT not rock hard)
DS slept like a champ, but rolled to his belly early on, same as my 1st son, so they were both "side" sleepers at best. They startled alot on their backs - guess that's why they turned:shrug:

AFM...Def think I O'd cd14, as my NIPS hurt !!
This has been the last few cycles, but occurs about 4-5 dpo and will get more sensitive daily...
Sooo, I still think today's drop shows a 2nd O, but I will test from the cd14 dip:thumbup:
Must run! Hubs will be here any min- hopefully with another opk - I just wanna check - cervix is still high and soft, but closing up.
Fine by me- now BD will be for FUN again lol

:hi:*Itzy!* I second everyone :test: until :witch: or :bfp:!


----------



## itzyb89

Thank you!! I will definitely post tomorrow... and hopefully it will be good news!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Omg j, that's too funny. I wonder if that ever happens in the doc's office?
> 
> Kit, is it pregnancy sickness or did you catch something? Hope you feel better quickly! Any ultrasound scheduled yet?

No just pregnancy sickness, it's got pretty bad and I've lost 6 lbs because I'm throwing everything back up, no ultrasound until I have seen a midwife unfortunately, and she isn't seeing me until the 17th :(


----------



## JLM73

*Kitty* Sorry you aren't feeling well hun!
Nausea is the WORST! I get it with my migraines- like being seasick:sick:
I jope you find something soothing- many many ladies swear by Ginger...I know ManFriend( yes...he's back around as he is Jealous of hubs and can't HELP but wanna meet him, know what's going on, invited him fishing etc etc lol) 
He has these tiny hard candies he keeps in his car that are ginger flavor. They are actually really good:thumbup:
I'm sure you can find them locally, tho they may be available at the Asian Mkts as well...think I saw some there :-k

:blush: My shirt is TOTALLY inside out on the French Toast vid...I had to go back and put in a graphic about it cuz my silly ass looked at it and STILL thought it wasn't:rofl:

Also, hubs is eating pickles like mad...I told him he's preggers and he laughed.
Seriously, he NEVER eats them - I can't wait to get a :bfp: I just KNOW he will be one of those men that gets all the preggo sympts:haha:

*SHAE!!* stop designing SIMS houses and sketch up a prototype for your million dollar Home Beta Machine!:brat:
ppl like *Itzy* Would really appreciate it about now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo j that's a cool sleepymajing and lol at the life advice. I only listen to my mom and gyn. My dentist is like flooooooss and I'm like idk ifls says the ADA doesn't think flossing does anything soooo no :rofl:

Oh oh and oh does sound like you just Oed. Very interesting. Wondering if it's from the clomid?

I both want to watch your French toast and am scared to look at food lol


----------



## Jezika

I'm also up for controversial CP so PM me if you can! I'm personally petrified of SIDS and would be even more so if I knew someone who's been through it. I so wish Tilly would sleep as per SIDS-related recommendations, but in lieu of that I'm only comforted by the more recent research that shows that when SIDS happens in a bedsharing context, an additional risk factor is almost always present, and luckily we have none of the other ones, plus have the protective factor of breastfeeding. There are also actually proven benefits to bedsharing, even from a SIDS perspective, so the whole thing is murky and controversial for sure.

Relatedly, the [email protected] are finally mailing me the dockatot, just as I threatened to cancel and order elsewhere. J, it seems very similar to the snuggle thing you have, and I strongly suspect the Dockatot is not worth nearly as much as they sell for. The only advantage I see with the Dockatot is that it apparently minimizes startling and prevents rolling onto the belly. Tilly is fine now because she can't roll (and we have no bedding or anything else anywhere near her face when she sleeps with us... or with me, more accurately, as I don't want her on DH's side), so I'll be glad to get this contraption before she's able to do that.


----------



## Jezika

Also, I had some time finally to check out some YouTube videos...

Dobs - GREAT cleavage, and you still look great unshowered! Btw what does the fizzing mean? Boy?

J - checked out some of your vids and I didn't realize you had cats, not least Siamese cats! Our one is a wedge-head and used to be super skinny and lithe but now is becoming a bit of a fatty (but not yet as cuddly as your guys!!). Also I laughed out loud at "Romeo declined the [dental] exam."

Shae - put up more vids! I loved the intro one and would like to see your SO!


----------



## DobbyForever

J I call it a spa-too-luh too


----------



## kittykat7210

I'd love some info on sids if you can pm me too!! 

I also have heard theories on why so many children are getting eczema, it used to be a rare thing and now it's considered standard, and that's the water you use isn't filtered for chemicals, it's all just chemicals that cause eczema, so I am going to buy a water purifier to wash my baby in clean water and see if it helps!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gonna try and remember lots..

Jez, Tilly is so adorable!! Like OMG cute ;)

As for cosleeping and bedsharing... What makes me comfortable with our choice are the recent studies of pro cosleeping and the fact that even if I try to put a blanket on LO his hands shoot out within seconds, he keeps all blankets at chest level himself. My godmother lost a child to sids 30 years ago and she was doing all to the books, her baby slept in his own bed etc. The risk is always there, we just have to pick the ones we are most comfortable with.

Gigs, I agree with what some else said, at least you spoke up! Let's hope your cousin smartens up.
Also, I am glad to hear that your mini Dobby is hanging in good. Keeping her/him in my thoughts. 

Kitty sorry that ms is hitting you hard. Bread and ginger ale worked great for me. Hopefully it will be done soon. It left me at 12 weeks.

Sorry if I missed anyone else..

I just had a couple of deer walk through my driveway, they are getting fat! They must be having their babies soon...


----------



## JLM73

Holy sh*t!
Look how damn dark this test line is out of nowhere totally did not plan to do anything tonight except cuddle and watch movies guess we are on again!
Just when I think we get in the two-week wait we end up here again lol
 



Attached Files:







Message_1483657648245-1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

lol J your body cannot make its mind up can it lol


----------



## JLM73

*Peace * I KNOW riiiight???
Well I am now very crampy as well, so rechecked my cp/cm...
This morn it was High Med opening ( closing up I thought) and my cm was def creamy...well nowwwww my cervix is SKY HIGH I can't feel it without bearing down to make it drop, it is wide open again, and my cm is becoming watery again:dohh:
WTH lol.
At least I know the Clomid is working cuz I have NEVER had such foolishness down below!

That blaring opk stopped me mid cooking vid lol I had it within view and thought that dark line was the control!


*Jez* I think your Dockatot is the next step up from mine. I was able to use it till DS was almost 5 months, because by then he was flipping himself to his belly, and I let him by then as I sleep very light and was 5" from his face...
But he curled up with his but in the air thing, so it allowed his feet to not hang off the end.
MANY a night he fell asleep out of the co sleeper, cuz I was exhausted, and would change himm and pop him on the boob, but to feed the outer side, I had him btwn me and a 4ft long body pillow at edge of bed...
He STILL managed to roll OVER that twice when like 7-9 months old, and land on the carpet with a thud :shock:
sigh....He was fine thankfully, but seriously!? That was like rolling up and over 12+ inches! I started keeping pillows on the bedside floor after the 2nd time-:roll:

OK off to finish this cooking vid and get my TTC one for today with this craziness updated so I can get IT uploaded...


----------



## DobbyForever

From what I read it almost sounded like kids are predisposed to SIDS and the precautions are there to prevent it from escalating to death, but I didn't really read into it. Idk I think it just bothers me so much because I already see her older kid suffering and it's hard not to care. Like idk if I mentioned the other day he was motioning for my aunt's cigarette and then pretending to smoke one because it makes my aunt and cousin laugh. I think of my cousins she definitely tried the hardest to be a good mom, but at lot just is she doesn't know better. Her mom is a ditz. Her dad was abusive. And they enable her.

Jez let us know how your dockatot works out. The foam means boy. So far old wives tales lean heavily boy but I could be seeing what i want lol 

Pl that is cute! Do they tend to stick around after birth? I love little deer families

J seriously your body needs to make up its mind lol go get jiggy with it


----------



## DobbyForever

J the line on the right is the test or control?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, we have a ton of deer here and hardly any natural predators. One particular area had so many they were considering a cull which caused a lot of controversies. Deer were starving, a danger to people (they were attacking people and dogs!), Getting hit by cars.. should they allow cougars back? Etc..
So to answer your question, they don't really leave, plus there are so many here, there rarely is a day where we don't see them.


----------



## DobbyForever

What would "allow cougars" back mean lol. Like dropping cougars in the area or removing the ban on killing them (assuming that's a thing lol). But that's sad. I love animals but I'm all for population control. Rather see something humanely euthanized and potentially used in the process than starving to death. I see year like a few times a year on hills near freeways or by this one wooded area I like to hike so deer and bald eagles are still mystical to me lol


----------



## pacificlove

At the moment if a cougar gets seen it either gets darted and relocated or killed which leaves no natural predators. I guess that was one of the reasons why the university as well as the hospital in that city/area got overrun by rabbits. Plus people loved dropping their pets off.
The university wanted to do a rabbit cull but that was followed by petitions. They ended up relocating them to a sanctuary which funny enough they escaped from... Apparently it got too expensive for the university to fill in the holes the rabbits kept digging.. even though some students fed the rabbits and where great for destressing they werent finding enough food... Sooo many rabbits!.


----------



## DobbyForever

I mean they do breed like... rabbits :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

DobbyForever said:


> I mean they do breed like... rabbits :rofl:

The year before they trapped them they were estimating 1400-1600 rabbits.:wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Daaaamn that's a lot of rabbits


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- do people not hunt the deer? 

Dobs- lol on doing the gender tests and thinking you're seeing what you want to see. I always thought I would be the same.


----------



## shaescott

CP- as long as you ain't telling me breastfeeding is bad for babies or vaccines are hurting them, I don't mind controversial. Bed-sharing is supposed to help prevent it since you move in your sleep and it keeps the baby from going into too deep a sleep... but if you don't move at all in your sleep maybe that's no longer true. Not sure. These fields of study are relatively young. However, as a doctor's daughter, anyone who tells me vaccines cause autism or anything other than a rash or fever, I may have the urge to punch them. So if you are anti-vaxx, please don't tell me. I would like to keep a positive opinion of all of us here. 

J- I will sooooon. I've been super busy tonight. Not even on sims. But I'll see what I can do tonight.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, I do not bring drama onto boards if I can help it. Anyone who asked me to pm got pmed. 
Breastfeeding is the opposite of bad lol
And Shae just FYI, Doctors sadly don't know as much about vaccines as you would think. Doctors in general get very little of my respect these days, but I keep an open mind and respect everyone's choices.


----------



## shaescott

CP- I didn't mean I thought you were gonna tell the whole thread after you asked people to ask to be PM'd. It was just a statement. No worries :) and about breastfeeding, I know, idk who could think otherwise.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm all breast is best but I know plenty of people who formula feed and breastfeeding was never something they wanted to do. But I don't think I.'be met anyone who thought it was bad. I'm sure they exist somewhere though.

Peace is better than me. I'm like babydust? How about dramadust?! :dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Uggggj I want to sleep but my body won't listen


----------



## Cppeace

lol I am a natural peaceful person. I also am a research junkie and share knowledge often. Some of my knowledge is easy to accept some is met with resistance. It doesn't matter to me. I studied it, I retained it and I shared it. What others choose to do or not do is their choice and they live with the consequences.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww sorry Dobbie- All I want to do is sleep with AF here- I wanted to sleep like 10 hours last night and I will be heading to bed in about 45 minutes lol


----------



## campn

Dobby, oh I've ran into some ladies (older generation) who thinks it's unnecessary and gross to have a baby's mouth on your boob, like a bottle would be cleaner how? 

I do hate the state "breast is best" cause that's just a slap in the face to so many moms who have tried their best to bf and couldn't, they can't just let their babies starve. I remember with my first I've tried everything I could to get to latch, visited 2 lactation consultants in total of 6 sessions and nothing worked, even getting his lip tie fixed didn't. I was so close to buying formula at the store then it just kept ringing in my ears "breast is best, breast is best, breast is best" 

We just need to stop saying this. Luckily I did succeed in getting him to breastfeed cause I'm so freaking stubborn, but I almost didn't.


----------



## campn

CP, I don't know you hun cause I think you joined the thread after I had Juliette and I didn't come here often, but you never striked me as a rude person at all :) I don't think any of us think that of you. We all have some controversial opinions (I'm anti-circumcision) and we've discussed it here too and everyone was so delightful and polite.


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Campn and yes I joined only a little over a month ago. Some things are ok to post to me and some just cause arguments and unneeded grief to both sides so I generally steer clear of those types of things. 
I too am Pro Natural Penis by the way lol I hate that anytime we attempt to return to nature in some way we have to anti something lol. I am just pro nature.

As for breast is best- well that is true and Formula is worst. The order of health for a babe goes Human breast milk, sheep's milk, goats's milk and then formula. Tons of issues can be linked to formula, but as I said if someone chooses to use it that is their choice. I do not judge. In truth I don't really care what others do at all as long as they don't try and force it on me.


----------



## Jezika

I'm sorry for selfish post... just need to vent. I'll paste a messsge I sent my best friend just now after Tilly woke up from a nap and then cried on and off for three hours regardless of what I did. It sounds quite dramatic and I'm calmer now but it totally got me into this state of desperation, negativity and tears, which worries me because this is NOTHING compared to what will be yet to come and what others deal with, so then I feel guilt and shame and fear...

"Having a really really hard time tonight. It's distressing to not know what's wrong with her and not be able to help her, and so exasperating, and neither of us has time to do pretty much anything other than bare essentials, and that's with [DH] off work so god knows what it'll be like next week. I have next to no time to myself other than when she naps during the day but even those are getting shorter and shorter as she's spending more time crying. My left breast just chokes her with milk each time coz it's producing so much and so fast... I'm constantly trying to burp her in case she's upset by gas, but I can never seem to successfully get her to burp even if I try every single trick I've read or been told about and persevere for half an hour at a time. My sleep is totally messed up and this will be my life for at least the next six months but probably years, and will be much worse when [DH] is back at work. We're thinking I'll go to my mum's next week so she can help out while I'm still building up my energy, but even that's a double edged sword. I'm worried I'll feel isolated, feel scared of being on my own in bed with her each night, and not feel comfortable around [Mum's partner]. Sorry, just hard day, and this isn't even bad compared to what other people experience with babies... Which makes me wonder how the hell I'll handle it when it inevitably gets worse. Also, what did I expect?!"


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you were stressing so Jez. It's natural to feel that way and it will get better hon.


----------



## shaescott

CP- like campn said, we don't think you're rude :) I'm not pro or anti circumcision. I understand both sides to it, but I don't get involved. I'll have to think about it if I ever have a boy, but I'll discuss that with SO, who is circumcised, and thinks it's a little traumatic. Also he said it hurts the nerves... hm. As for breast is best, while it is technically, there's no shame if you can't do it. It's not for everyone. You feed your baby, that's what matters. 

Currently working on the video. It's kinda wimpy but I don't have time for this stuff haha! No "John" yet, sorry. But you get to see a crappy sketch I drew...


----------



## shaescott

Jez I'm so sorry it's been so rough. Sadly that's pretty normal with a newborn. It actually does get better, when she starts sleeping through the night you'll praise God, even if you don't believe in God haha! That's what I've been told anyway.


----------



## campn

Jez, I so so feel for you mama, it literally feels like you're sinking, and you're all on your own with that crabby baby, and she depends on you for everything and it's so hard to see any end in sight. Juliette was non stop crying for hours and hours, she couldn't be put down at all, I felt so hopeless and miserable. I'm not sure if Tilly has colic so maybe you should look it up and see if she has the symptoms/rules.

Try to pump a bit before giving her your beast that over supplies or feed her with your back arched back, working against gravity. Also with colic there are 5 S's, shushing, swaddling, swinging, side/stomach position, and sucking (pacifiers or boobs) work miracles! I used to give her probiotics drops and colic drops, plus gas drops every single night. 

She'll get over it I promise, you'll sleep again I promise.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh Jez :hugs: I will say with confidence things get easier. She will nap less during they day but the stretches at nigt get longer, and it makes things easier. The early days are so rough, and the sleep deprivation amplifies EVERYTHING. do what you need to do just to survive this stage. Gives yourself permission to just do the bare minimum right now. It's ok to let a few things on the wayside! Taking care of baby is important, as is you napping when you can. Also, I think I said it before but I'll suggest it again, -- find a local mom's group! Ideally a moms group with other new mothers. It really helps to commisserate with others. Maybe try facebook? Or meetup.com? 

Also, how much is Tilly crying? Could it be colic? I hope you get some helpful suggestions tomorrow.


----------



## campn

Yeah like gigs said, a group of new moms would be perfect! Preferably online cause let's face it, last thing you want now is having to get out of the house and brushing your teeth! It helps to talk to moms who are going through it too, misery really loves company! 

And nap please, I know a messy house gets on my nerves but you know what chores never end, and you can't ever make up for lost sleep, so nap.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby I finally got to watching your video and your voice is so cute like J said! Also did you say your pee was fresh out of the vagina? Cuz like...wrong hole :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

I always took breast is best as it should be the first option, but I never considered it as meant to offend. And teeeechnivally all those women tried breast and it didn't pan out. But don't let your baby starve sounds far better to me

Jez dude be selfish. I do it all the time. Selfish people live longer ;) but you aren't being selfish. I wish I knew what to say. Other than I know you're not alone. But you can do it. You are strong. Yes, it will be hard to adjust but you will adjust and then it will feel natural. Please, don't feel guilty or ashamed and never hesitate to ask for help. If you are uncomfortable staying at mom's, can you ask her to come over or maybe cook a couple meals?


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Shae I did. In my defense I literally just rolled out of bed and fresh out the vag had a better ring to it than fresh out the urethra lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Jez I saw a video the other day about a single mom who said that despite the taboo she naps with baby awake. She'll put the baby in a safe space next to the couch or bed and set her timer for 15-20m. I know ideally it's not "best" but she basically said I can go crazy with sleep deprivation and contemplate terrible acts that I pray I never act on OR I could nap next to my kid for 15m every now and then


----------



## pacificlove

Jez sorry you feel so down... If you'd like to talk to another canadian mom you can inbox me and I'll sent you my Facebook contact and we can chat. We sort of know each other ;) we are both first time moms with newborns just weeks apart.
I have been told that if you do get totally overwhelmed by a crying baby, put her into a safe place and walk away for 10 minutes. You need to be calm to calm a crazy baby, whatever gets you there..
Things my fil swears by to calm a crying baby: 1. place baby into car seat and then onto running dryer. 2. Go for a car ride... He's raised 5 kids, so I am sure there is something to it.
Honestly I rarely can put Logan down for longer then 10 minutes without him fussing... It is getting better now. Today I got about half an hour without fuss, so I got to finish the animal chores all at once and bring the garbage cans to the curb for pick up tomorrow! When I came back inside he was just starting to wake. It gets better girl, I promise.

Someone asked about hunting the deer..
Can't within city limits... Plus there are lots of animal loving vegan hippies here :haha: that oppose. Debating getting a bow ... Haha no one will ever know


----------



## DobbyForever

Love what pl said

Would you get a bow bow or like a crossbow?


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks dobs, as my mw said to me once: think practical. What works in theory and books may not work in real life for our individual situations.

As for bows, honestly I haven't looked that much into it. There are very few weapons in Canada that we don't need licenses for, so whichever we can hunt with and don't need a license. We will still need a hunting license and deer tags anyway...


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah. I forget weapons and hunting require licenses. I'm so oblivious in suburbia. I took a 6 week archery class at UCLA and that's pretty much as close to hunting as I'll probably ever get. I used to be super against it since I grew up super blue Cali liberal but watching "Yukon Men" and seeing how they hunt to survive really changed my perspective.


----------



## kittykat7210

God I'm sorry Tilly is crying so much, I have zero experiences with newborns, and I mean zero, never even held one!! So I have zero advice for you. This stage won't last forever, things will be okay, that much I do know! Just breathe, them screaming when you have done everything they could possibly be screaming about (hunger, wet nappy etc.) isn't going to hurt them, just take a few minutes to make yourself a cup of tea and calm down before you go back! 

As for circumcision, we are pro, hubby is circumcised and both me and him much prefer it. So if we have a boy, he will be circumcised. We are also pro vaccination. 

Unfortunately I didn't even get to get out of bed this morning before I was sick, luckily I had thought ahead and had a sick bowl next to my bed for such an event. I don't feel ill apart from the actual vomiting and it always goes away by 5pm, so I'm not eating until 5pm at the moment because I just throw it all up if I do.


----------



## wookie130

Jez, have you ever looked up "purple crying" or "purple period of crying"? Babies at this age do tend to be pretty fussy for no good reason, other than just "letting it out", if that makes any sense at all. Yeah, tend to her needs. Try the ol' pat-pat-shush thing while walking her around. Swaddling. Skin to skin. Comfort nurse. White noise machine if you have one. Babywear whenever you can. My son was permanently in a carrier or ring sling until he was...well, nearly 15 months old. LOL!!!! :rofl: Just do what you can for her, and don't be afraid to recruit help if you need a nap (if you know anyone to call or have someone nearby), or just a break. I know CIO (crying it out) is greatly frowned upon (for good reason), but sometimes, if Tilly's wearing on your sanity, you will need to just set her down, and walk away for a few moments, particularly if you feel your blood starting to boil, or you're feeling like you're losing your sanity/grip, and believe me, while most moms don't want to admit to feeling that way, it's a feeling we are ALL familiar with at one time or another...there is NO SHAME in setting her somewhere, and walking away for a brief moment while you collect yourself. Know that this fussy stage passes with the the newborn stage, for many babies. Both of my babies became pretty happy/smiley after about 6-8 weeks, and after that, all I'd have to do is look at them, and they were all coos and smiles. It's coming for Tilly, too...she's just in that weird "purple" fussy stage. Unless she's having trouble pooping, or she's refluxy or gassy, or whatever, or you think something is actually wrong, you can really only do what you can do, and know that it will eventually get easier. It's an uphill battle. At ages 2 and 3.5 years old, it's STILL an uphill battle with my kids, but in different ways. :rofl:

Dobby- How are you feelin'?

Cp- I like reading up on things too. As a mom, I have learned that there is a lot of good, sound research out there, but there's also a lot of pseudoscience floating amok out there, and it has negatively impacted a lot of women who were just trying to do the right thing by their babies and kids. After buying into a lot of the conflated rhetoric surrounding breastmilk while trying unsuccessfully to nurse my first baby, I was well on my way to whopping case of PND that was solely brought on by the pressure to do "the best" thing. Well, no one is arguing that breastfeeding is great, WHEN IT WORKS. But, FED is BEST. End of story. And no one needs to justify their choice, or to pontificate that their choice is superior, blah blah blah. Formula is a perfectly safe and acceptable alternative to breastmilk. It's all good, really. Oh, and as far as vaccines go, I'm with Shae on that one. I'm about as pro-vaxx as you can get, not only for my own children, but for my students, as I'm a special education teacher who teaches children with severe and profound disabilities, and I often have kids who are medically fragile. Those children completely rely on the herd immunity that vaccines provide communities, as they are often unable to be vaccinated themselves. Without that protection, they are left very vunerable, and believe me, they're vunerable enough as it is. And that is ALL I am going to say about that! :) As far as SIDS goes, I followed the guidelines to the letter, with the exception of breastfeeding, which I was unable to do. I belonged to a baby loss/SIDS support group a few years ago. There were many SIDS families there, and I befriended several people who had lost a child to it. I am thankful for the research and time that has gone into the Back To Sleep Campaign, for there's been a 70% reduction in SIDS-related deaths since it's implementation. That is a number we can't ignore.

AFM- I'm leaving next Thursday for Vegas!!!! My friend (who I teach with), along with about 14 other ladies, are going out for a girl's weekend, and I'll be back on Sunday. This is the first time I'm leaving my children alone, but DH can totally handle it. :) There may be some mechanical bull riding. Nipple tassels have been mentioned. Lots of day drinking. :rofl: It'll be a blast, I'm sure! Wookie's gonna walk down the strip wearing her assless chaps. Kiddin'!!!! :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, love what you wrote and I so agree, fed is best! It's whatever works best and we should not be judged for it. 
As for vaccinations, we are pro. My mw actually told me that here on this island moms don't like to vaccinate against whopping caugh, so no herd immunity exists and there is at least one case a year in infants. Scary if you ask me.

Your trip sounds like so much fun!!

4 am here, diaper change and feed done, baby is falling asleep... Time for me to sleep some more too.


----------



## shaescott

Yes so much on the herd immunity. So important for those who can't be vaccinated. Diseases thought to be gone in the USA are coming back due to the anti-vaxx movement. People say we were fine before vaccines... no we weren't! We were dying of preventable diseases, and now we're not dying of them anymore. Modern medicine has helped us so much.


----------



## JLM73

Well...yet ANOTHER damn dog fence fight. I've been waiting to try out the Portuguese pepper spray on Romeo and he was sprayed MANY times in the face and nose and just sneezed and shook them off:huh:
So as he was launching to the fence top again,i went back in the house, burning breakfast on the stove in the meantime, and went to get our wooden bat as a deterrent to him charging the fence again and dragging me with him after i got hold of his collar...
Then I saw hub's wooden martial arts training sticks made of bamboo and opted for them instead, as they are very light weight, and i only expected to need to SHOW it to him to get him inside....
I had already chased him back and forth across our yard from fence corner to fence corner for over 5 minutes with the pepper spray, so this time I crept under the low tree limbs where he was jumping at the fence and nearly at the top and waited until he leaped so I could progress further lifting more branches as I approach without him hearing me, otherwise he will run away again.
I made it to him and grabbed his collar while he was at the top of the fence and yanked him to the ground, but he immediately lunged right back to the top of the fence yanking my arm and dragging me with him!
Keep in mind he's a hundred and thirty-five poundsish and I am only 138lbs right now.
So I yanked him down again and this time I smacked him on the butt with the bamboo stick. And gave him the command off the fence.
I still had him by the collar as I was not letting him go, but he immediately launched back to the fence again dragging me with him... keep in mind it is completely dark in the yard at this time.

So I yanked him down off the top of the fence again and he immediately turned to snap at my hand with the stick.:shock: and lunged right back towards the fence again.
I've then screamed *NO* and smacked him a little harder with the stick on his butt to get him down off the top of the fence yet again.
This time he kind of listened and we made it about 5 feet from the fence and hubby was ready to grab him from me at the door, but Romeo decided to grow a larger pair, and snapped at my hand again!!
So this time I smacked him on the side with the stick and yelled *NO BITE!*:growlmad:
Well before I could do anything else the jack russell decides he too has regrown his castrated pair and runs up to bite my ankle but only got my loose yoga pants leg! WTF??
And I know how dog fighting frenzy can go. Romeo was steady yanking towards the fence and snapping alternately still, so I made the decision to throw the stick at the Jack Russell to get him away from us, and went to grab Romeo by his ear which is the only sensitive part that will make him actually yelp and stop lunging.

So I grabbed his ear and tell him *NO* face to face and tell him *INSIDE NOOOOW!!!* and try to pull his collar towards the house and Romeo decides this is the opportune time to BITE my hand!
I manage to pull my hand away from his mouth and grabbed him and hit him in the head as I'm holding his collar because he is still snapping trying to get my hand again!

The jack russell has come back and is barking and snapping steadily which is just egging Romeo on, and I am in pure adrenaline mode as I am furious that this dog had the nerve to snap at me let alone bite my hand!

So at this point I had to kick the jack russell away from me and I missed but he did go away, but in doing that I turned away from Romeo and he took that opportunity to bite my entire left hand and hold it tightly in his mouth as he growled at me!!!:saywhat:
So this went on for a couple seconds because as I kicked at Romeo while holding his collar he continued to chew on my hand and growl the way dogs do when they're playing tug-of-war with a toy...
Honestly I did not feel any pain at this moment because I was so enraged that he was behaving this way I shoved my hand as far back in his mouth as I could while I hit him with the other hand and hubby was on his way out the door with the heavy bat:trouble:...

Hubby always tries to step in, but I keep telling him Romeo has to respect me being the smaller person, his original owner, as well as the Handler who shows him...
So before hubby could reach him and really beat him with the bat, I ripped my hand from his mouth punched him once on the side of the face and when he turned his head I grabbed hold of his ear for dear life and leaned my weight against him to push him towards the ground at the same time.
Finally he decided to snap out of it, and I was able to drag him literally back towards the house one hand on the collar of the other bloody hand grabbing his ear as if I would tear it off if he dared turn back, and occasionally grabbing the base of his tail to keep him moving like they do to hogs, because he was STILL trying to get back to the damn fence!

I got him in the house and back to his crate and hubby got the other two dogs back in, needless to say I was none too amused and I did include it in this morning's video about TTC update for second ovulation confirmation on BBT....
But I was literally shaking I was so furious at this dog I *NEVER EVER EVER* tolerate dogs snapping or biting at anyone unless it's a burglar breaking in the damn house!

At this point Romeo's aggression towards the dog next door is escalating and he is taking it out on anyone around him that is *not* acceptable!
We can't do the hot wire along the fence just yet because we are waiting for the income tax return money before we spend on those things since we spent a lot at Christmas.
And as you know that last heavy duty shock collar did absolutely nothing to him.
So needless to say he is on the top of the fecal roster with me at this point. And when hubby gets back home we are going to rig up a cable run so he will no longer have free run of the yard.
It will run from the house across the back yard but in the center of the yard so he can not get to any of the fences.
So this will be his daily outing routine- never lose, always on the cable or at least until we can get that hot wire set up around the perimeter.
I *DO NOT* tolerate any form of aggression in my dogs! It is unacceptable all the way around because it just leads to problems later when not dealt with.
I have decided that Romeo has one more episode of any type of aggression towards me and or hubby, when trying to get to the dog next door and if it occurs he will be neutered.

Their male is not neutered and they also had a pregnant female who should have puppies at this point that would be about 5-6 weeks old I imagine... not sure exactly, but I could hear two dogs on their side of the fence. Zeus was barking and I assume it's the female who was silently running back and forth along the fence and hitting the fence every now and then.
So at this point I think I'm going to talk with Romeo's breeder and see if she has any contacts for female show dogs that someone plans to do a breeding to soon.
I will see if I can work a deal with them to breed with Romeo so that I can get a son from the litter. That way, I will be able to socialize and show properly from day one, and then we will likely neuter Romeo anyway as I cannot deal with this type of aggression and or issue physically when we _do_ get pregnant.
That would have been a very ugly scene today were I trying to deal with that with a big belly, and hubby is very protective of me and more than likely would have come out with one of the guns :gun:had I been hugely pregnant and going through that physical wrestling match we did this morning.:roll:
The kitchen floor is bloodied and looks like a crime scene from all the blood that dripped from my hand getting him back inside, and it's also all over the door, so I have to go clean up. My finger has a hell of a gash on it but luckily not over either of the joint areas so it's not really opening more when I bend my finger. Of course being an ex medic I have cleaned the cut thoroughly and I know Romeo has all his immunizations but it's questionable whether or not it needs a stitch or two :-k
I'm going to steri strip it at this point and try to keep a splint on it so it stays straight until it heals.
F ing dog...:dog:
Attaching pics below of my finger. I will put them in a spoiler box for the squeamish.

It's a bit bruised on one side which I imagine will be worse tomorrow and definitely a bit of a flap but I think I can keep it shut I just am going to clean it again thoroughly before putting on those steri-strips in the splint. It is very sore but I'm only just now feeling it almost an hour after the fact that due to all the adrenaline I'm going to ice it as well cuz it's starting to swell a bit...

Spoiler


----------



## shaescott

Holy crap J!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow J, that's a helluva stroy! I'd be kicking the crap out of him if I were you. The yard cable sounds like a great idea, and maybe take him on walks in the meantime until you can get the cable up. I hope you have some success with breeding him one last time! Could you maybe also check craigslist?

I won't comment on the vacinations (we can't even agree on it in this house) but I will say my two cents on circumcision. With DS, I left the choice up to hubs. My feeling was he has a penis, I don't he was better equipped to make that choice. Hubs decided to do it simply because he was cut so why not? Well the doctor botched it -- she didn't cut off enough skin. It basically looked like an uncut penis but instead of it coming to a natural end, the skin is kind of wrinkled like soft scar tissue. We're hoping he'll grow into it but he may have to decide when he's older if he wants it redone or if he's ok with it the way it is. Additionally, the skin kept adhering to his penis so I had to, every few days, pull it back when he was a baby...and it would stick, and he would scream bloody murder from the pain :cry: that was so incredibly hard to handle. I couldn't do that again. In fact I'm tearing up from it as I'm typing. 

Anyway, hubs has done a lot more research on it since, and he decided this one will not be circumcised. He also regrets having DS done. I think that would have been his opinion even if everything went smoothly the first time.

Just some food for thought. I don't judge, to each their own.


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> J the line on the right is the test or control?

The TEST line is the right darker one!!
I was making a cooking vid, and it was sitting about 3 ft away...During a vid pause I had put pee on it, then kept it level, but carried it to the room where I was making the vid. A med line came up within 40 secs or so, but I assumed control line, and kept filming.
At my next pause I glanced over and CLEARLY saw 2 lines , but thought- oh wow, the Test line is a bit lighter than the control, must be that I caught the END of the surge, starting to lighten, since I clearly had a temp drop ystrdy a.m....
Well as I filmed the next clip, I glanced, and noticed the "pee deposit hole" was NEXT to the darker line!!:shock: So THAT was actually the TEST line lol
I stopped mid filming lol, but added a comment about it to my Herb Roasted Chicken Vid...it'll be up later...gahh I have like 5 to upload today...:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







OPKcd18.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that sounds awful. Apparently botched circumcisions are more common than we think :(
I just had someone tell me they knew someone who was against vaccines cuz one kid got autism and one didn't and the one who got autism had more vaccines. Rolls eyes. Vaccines don't cause autism, there's zero peer-reviewed scientific studies that say that. Also the mercury issue, when your body produces more naturally while reading this paragraph than is in the vaccine :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

I would appreciate the mocking and condemning of those that question vaccines to end please Shae or I will break my no drama rule. 

J, I'm with you, I don't ever tolerate a dog that will snap at me. 

Yes, fed is definitely best- what I posted is the more along the line to what is naturally the healthiest- but yes if you need to feed formula- as I said I don't care what others do.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez - if it helps, I find the newborn stage BY FAR the hardest. There's no feedback or interaction and you have no idea what is going on. At least once they start to smile, you get a little bit back instead of just this ungrateful little lump that just cries no matter what you do.

At this stage, crying is their only communication. That baby that sits peacefully in its bouncer, or gets fed, has a nappy change and a burp then goes back to sleep til it's time to repeat the process - that baby is a myth. Real babies cry. Even if there's nothing wrong, they still cry, for attention, because it's too bright or loud, or just because. It doesn't necessarily mean colic, or reflux, or wind - it's just what babies do.

If you're trying to wind her for half an hour and she doesn't burp, she probably doesn't need to. Just put her over your shoulder after feeding and pat her back. Breastfed babies don't need winded as religiously as bottlefed babies do. Don't stress about it.

Mostly, she just wants you. Get a sling or wrap (one that ties her to you as close as possible, not one of those carrier things that make them hang funny and have more buckles and clips than one human can manage by themselves) and just hold her. It'll pass. Crying doesn't hurt them. 

In a few weeks she'll start to smile. About 12 weeks, her routine will get a bit more predictable and clearer as to what she wants and when. And for me at least, by six months I'm like, that wasn't so bad, I miss being pregnant, let's have another :haha: :wacko:

Yes, some things get more difficult (try explaining to a five year old why he can't have an iPad when all his friends have one or getting a three year old to understand why she has to eat food that isn't just ice lollies all the time) but there's no other stage that is as overwhelming and constant as those first few weeks, for me, anyway.

Chores, housework, anything else can go to hell. Plenty of time for that later. Priority is you getting as much sleep as you can, whenever you can, and the rest can wait.

Kitty, get you some Buccastem - it's available over the counter and doesn't really work for nausea but it does stop vomiting. Got me home from London in the middle of a vicious stomach bug without puking (it was every half an hour before then) Also, Lloyds chemist does a travel sickness tablet which takes the edge off - makes you tired but better that than throwing up constantly. It's in a silver box and costs about £2 for enough for a week. Both are regularly prescribed to pregnant women as first line defence against MS.

Circumcision isn't really a thing here. I don't even know how you'd go about getting it done! My view on it is it's medically unnecessary for almost everyone so just meddling with something that doesn't need fixing. The foreskin was put there for a reason. Why put everyone through that. 

I've never seen a circumcised penis but can't imagine anything that's going to make THAT more attractive :haha: so just seems pointless to me. I've never been one to be particularly swayed by something being culturally 'the done thing' or not :) 

Vaccinations are a bit of a no-brainer for me. Do I want to risk my kid getting polio? No. Has the polio vaccine been around for ages and proven to be effective? Yes. Do I think it's necessary to vaccinate against much less dangerous things such as chicken pox? No. Again, moderation is key. You can take it too far in either direction!

Breastfeeding - you'd be surprised how often people regard it with suspicion or consider it to be somehow dirty. Every time a debate pops up, there's some eejit there ready to throw their two pence in and spout such rubbish as pooping is natural too but you wouldn't like it if people did that in public, so why should you bf in public just because it's natural? Like, did you actually just compare feeding a baby to defecating in public, as if that's a valid statement. Or the uproar that arose from a mother daring to feed her baby at a public swimming pool, and the amount of people who thought the idea of breastmilk maybe getting in the pool was somehow 'gross'. As if it wouldn't be the most beneficial and safest thing in there :rofl: 

I don't think I'll ever understand why humans think it perfectly normal and natural to drink the milk of various other species, but human milk is considered ew :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

The way I see it, we can find evidence to support everything...but Shae, I actually know someone who's daughter was diagnosed with mercury poisoning and she has severe mental delays. She's in her late 20's but has the mentality of about a 9 year old. There was a huge lawsuit against the vaccine she was given that caused it, but by the time the family and doctors figured it out, it was about 2 years outside the statute of limitations on legal actions so they got zero compensation for any of it. 

With that, I'd like to respectfully request we kill all controversial conversation now :) 

J, holy crap that is one dark opk! Looks like your temp's going back up now too so can we assume today is o day? Also I tried to make a video yesterday but my camcorder was out of batteries. Left it charging all day....I'm well overdue for a video on our youtube channel.


----------



## shaescott

CP- I apologize, I just feel very strongly about it.


----------



## TexasRider

Well FF moved my O date to cd 18- whatever I have good timing no matter what. 

It's snowing here and the kids at school have lost their damn minds- I doubt we get to leave early so it's gonna be a looonnnngggg day.


----------



## gigglebox

"Yes, some things get more difficult (try explaining to a five year old why he can't have an iPad when all his friends have one or getting a three year old to understand why she has to eat food that isn't just ice lollies all the time) but there's no other stage that is as overwhelming and constant as those first few weeks, for me, anyway."

YES. THIS. This resonates with me so much. This is why I didn't a
Want another. Those first weeks are so brutal...and I don't do well with screaming, especially when I'm tired. In fact, I was getting frustrated with DS last night because he was crying at 1:30am and wouldn't tell me why. Granted, he *can*, but he has a speech delays as y'all know so he has a tough time explaining what's wrong. Eventually he got it out that his foot hurt, so I comforted him the best I could and I instantly calmed down as soon as he stopped wailing. It makes me fear the baby stage again...

M&S you hit the nail on the head though--baby smiles. Oh my god do baby smiles ever make it all worth it!


----------



## gigglebox

Snow in Texas?! Is it like on King of The Hill where everyone goes insane and freaks out and leaves work as if a huge blizzard is coming, but it's really just flurries?


----------



## JLM73

*Pacif* I think that is AWESOME you get to see Deer daily!
I have only ever seen 3 here in FL, and I know we have them, one was early a.m., and there was an approx 20 acre field btwn 2 approx 50 acre wooded sections, that the local Mob like developer just purchased, after wiping out the other 200 acre end f the road :growlmad:
I soooo had that as my "lotto" property if I won, and would totally have forced them to build AROUND me !
Anyway- as I drove in a morning pre-coffee daze- something caught my eye from the side in the field- A DEEEEER!!!
I was driving with my mouth wide open, and in total awe and :cloud9:
It was doing that full out Running Leaping thing to clear the field as quickly as poss...unfortunately someone WOULD shoot it if they had been able:roll:
It was beautiful! I think a Doe...
The only other time was the same back country road btwn huge subdivs, and beside the road my headlights caught glowing eyes - I thought cows were loose from the cattle fencing, THEN realized it's TWO DEER!!! Before I could slow to appreciate them, they made effortless leaps back over the fence and into the road...
You are soo lucky! I LOVE nature!!! Me n hubs MUST have land next!
I think it would be sooo cool to see black bears and deer and moose!
Respectfully of course. I don't believe in hunting unless for food AND not just a damn trophy head!
There are soooo many cattle slaughtered here daily that go to waste in stores as they can only freeze/store/hold them on shelf so long :(

Here we have lots of waterways, so I can easily drive 1/2 a mile and see 50+ gators sunning themselves beside the lakes/river, and or their little eyes and noses sticking up all over the lakes lol.
That prolly sounds very freaky to you all:haha:
I think I would fear cougars, bear and moose with babies as I know their power!
Gators typically submerge /run for water if they see you cooming near...That does NOT mean come here on a FL vacay and POSE with a gator[-X:rofl:
They can be quite aggressive and nasty due to tourists sneaking them food thinking it's "cool" and in breeding season they wander into ppls pools , porches, yards etc:shock:

*Dob* I still feel girly for you, but I will be very happy as well for you to have you :blue: as you were my die hard BLUE bud initially :friends:
I think your fam would spoil a girl but spoil a boy ROTTEN lol.

*Camps* sometimes stubborn pays off lol
Kudos for managing to finally get Ben to latch! That's the hardest part of BFing really. I have been fortunate ALL mine thus far have come out and nursed/latched no prob, but I still had days the latch wasn't perfect and hurt like hell!

*Peace* Interesting on order of milks! It makes sense to me- natural before chems. I have always switched mine to Carnation Good Start when weaning from FT BFing. I tried other I had "samples" of but found I had alot of probs with gas, hard poo etc. Never had a prob with Good Start tho:shrug:
And I agree- I couldn't care less what someone else chooses to do short of child abuse and pedophile stuff with their kiddos, so long as they respect my choices!
Oh and I am with you and *Camper* on the natural thing for boys- neither of my sons is circumcised. IMO it's not necessary unless born with a prob causing issues urinating, and the surg for those doesn't = auto circ, just adjusting the foreskin usually. Also, I attended and assisted with MANY in L&D when they were short staffed in the early am's and :shock::( They were rough! Even with numbing cream, they are strapped to a hard bord fairly tight...
I just figure _for my kids_ I don't circ my boys, and hubs is cool with it.
I don't feel ok personally protecting a baby growing in me by not eating certain foods, being near smokers, drinking anything bad etc, just to have them get here and immed do a "cosmetic" procedure to change the way they look:nope:
I am like Peace- all about trying to get back to basics in life, and it's just my personal opinion. Ppl say boys have a harder time cleaning blah blah :ignore:
BS- if my DAUGHTER has to do detailed nether region hygiene, SOOO should my sons!:growlmad: No one should have poor crotchal hygiene! lol

Studies have shown circ is actually going down in rate, and it is NOT a direct cause for cancer in men's junk like the old studies stated.
:shhh: I will tell YOU ladies but NOT put it on the vids, but hubs is circ'd and I told him flat out If we have a boy I don't believe in circ bcuz...XYZ.
He then shocked me by agreeing and told me he was NOT circ'd till in his late 30's!!! Apparently he was in his 2nd marriage, many years in- a long one- and things were not hapn'n much in the bedroom, so when he asked what he could change for her ( he's a VERY considerate partner and even asks me this often), well she replied she didn't like his man part uncirc'd:shock:
Reallly!? You wait till like 10 years in, to have THIS talk??
Well being the man he is, always wanting to please his partner, he went and got CUT! In his late 30'ssssss! I told him I would have been like Beottcccchhh! =;[-X YOU married me like this over a decade ago!
But ...he did it for her, and in the end she still cheated on him and he divorced her SMH...ppl!

*Jez*:hugs: I'm so sorry you are going thru that! I was fortunate with DS NOT to have that stage, but I legit was alone with him pretty much 24 hrs a day, and BF on demand INCLUDING if he got fussy like that! It was an instant soothing thing for him, tho he would still do that murmurring heh huh...sniff heh huh... thing as he "complained" about whatever was bugging him and nursed- likely my diet, as I never changed spicy foods :roll:
My 1st- oldest son was HELL! I was working FT and attending college pre-med FT and he was all mine once home and would NOT sleep at night just SCREAM!!!
I was like 19 then and it wore my patience - I even yelled - WHAT IS WRONG WITH OYUUUU!>??? A cpl times- which prompted my THEN non batsh*t mom to come get him and take him so I could sleep a cpl hours, but he was ROUGH!
I think alot of it was he was off BF at 3 months due to my college/work sched, so formula likely bothered his tummy...
DD was only inconsolable when I came home from working PT at 7 mo's old, with HUGE full boobs ready to feed, and she got spoiled QUICKLY on the ease of using bottles over the boob, and would refuse to latch, I was hurting and tired and irritated, SHE was difficult, and Crying anf aggravated the boob was harder, so I ended up with a round of mastitis ( not due to her not feeding) and was just over the struggle cuz her dad kept sneaking bottles before I got home, as he hated to hear her cry with me when I got home- this only made it WORSE cuz she was not hungry and I was always engorged etc:roll:
I switched her to Good Start and moved on...
Either way, not sure of your age Jez, but having had a baby at 19, 24, and 37...I will say my patience with age has GREATLY increased lol.
DS can be trying even now, and I can laugh about his little feisty arse cuz I am MUCH more patient now that I am older.
NOT that your issue is with your age- just saying TIME will bring patience on both Tilda's and your end. For her she will learn everything is not instant, and You will learn you have seen to her needs, and she may just need to fuss for a few mins while you catch a 2nd/3rd wind.

My tricks for inconsolables=
#1 Go OUTSIDE! It is weird, but something about the change of atmosphere/temp etc seems to calm babies instantly:shrug:

2 Stand and sway holding her BELLY down on your forearme, with her lil arms and legs dangling from each side, but against your body, so she is "cradled" and just sway quietly. I used this for a baby born to a drug addict who SCREAMED non stop, and it was like an OFF switch for him!

3 The baby in a carrier on top of the dryer/washer thing *PL* mentioned

I have never had one of these fail, but IF they do, site her in a safe UPRIGHT place ( carrier/swing/bouncy seat restrained, and walk away for just a few mins to another room/outside to regain sanity- she will be fine for a few mins like so, and will have worn herself out a bit more by the time you go back to her.

You are doing what you are supposed to. NEVER feel ashamed of being a mom that WANTS to comfort her child no matter what! It's a stage they go thru, and you WILL do just fine with/without hubs there.
If Mom's will stress you more DON'T go - have her come to you and help a bit with meals/laundry/sitting while you nap.:hugs: You got this!

*Gigs* OMG I wanted to beat his ass- you have no idea:growlmad:
Everytime I leave the room he whines for me now and I am like REALLLLLY?? 
Ass- Craigslist is an option for a female to breed with, but most are not show quality/AKC papered from past experience. I may place a _looking for_ ad tho 
Thx!

Vaccines pffft- I spent almost 20 years in the med field and worked everything from Pedi ER to Pedi Allergy offices to Fire Rescue- I think to each their own.
I see both sides- I'm not bothered with ppl's choices.
You never know what someone has been thru and why they think what they do.
Perhaps they had a close relative who HAD probs post vaccs- perhaps they had a close relative who DIDN'T get certain Vaccs and had probs from that.

What I learned in my decades of pub service in general- DON'T JUDGE someone for what they believe. If you want to know why - ASK THEM!
You never know what someone has been thru daily and why they are the way they are!
Hubs will get snappy sometimes with waitstaff/fast food ppl, and I tell him watch your tone.
He will say it's an easy job blah blah - they suck at this job etc and I say

What if I told you this person is working THREE jobs, because they have a child at home who is undergoing chemo for bone cancer, and may not make it, and this is the only way they can afford the bills...They are exhausted from being up all night with their sick, dying child, and are doing the best they can working THREE jobs, and not sleeping so they can watch their CHILD sleep to make sure THAT is the day they don't stop breathing in the night??

He has a new level of patience now for them. Ppl...ya just never know why someone is/does what they are/do. So I try to be more Patient in life in general, and NEVER tolerate harassment/bullying. ( off the soap box lol)


----------



## Cppeace

Very well said J :)


----------



## JLM73

*M&S * "ungrateful little lump :rofl: so true!
Ppl who thinks "baby will love me" when they come out - get a grip! They are selfish as F*. They are still close to Nature in that they are all about what they need to SURVIVE! They show love LATER lol.
And I second the Pool thing and B milk???
Seriously- I am grossed out now when I think of all the women in pub pools and how much of their damn CM is floating around :sick:

*Gigs*:shhh: forgot to add to my worldwide "secret" comment about hub's manhood that I am not sure if he had the same issue as Des with not enuff skin being cut off?? Or it regrew ( if poss) but honestly I didn't know he had a circ as an adult till he told me!
I have done them with docs on newborns- ugh- and the foreskin is physically still attached for many months until they "stretch " it enuff to reveal the head/retract it- but DS's pedi even said don't try n force it back, it will loosen as he grows, and it has ( many a little boy "tent pitch" in the a.m. diaper changes with DS lol)
In hub's case :shrug: All I can think is the doc didn't cut WAY down low??
Cuz when "resting" it appears uncut:shrug:

*M&S * So cool about circ opinions there- funny you have never seen a cut one given all of them in Porn- I think it's a personal aesthetic thing.... Someo ppl aren't used to seeing one or the other so whatever you aren't used to looks weird.

Honestly I have been with guys with BOTH, and they all look the same ERECT lol.
Foreskin retracts etc...Sidenote- ex ass hubs wanted DS cut becuz he was even tho his was botched - he had to have a repair at 8 y/o, and he to this day has "tender" spots"roll" I put my foot down and to him I would NOT sign the form, so it wasn't getting done( was like 7 mo's preg). He was mad- so to be fair I said OK tell me WHY you want him cut so bad??
His answer?...
Because if he isn't circumcised, he won't be able to have an erection later...
:saywhat::rofl::rofl:
I told him OMG, as a 39 y/o man he needed to EDUCATE himself for 1, and 2 if that was all it took to prevent men from having erections, NO ONE would circ their boys till 18 so they had no chance of underage pregs :haha:


----------



## Fern81

J- what a weird cycle! Fx the weirdness leads to a bfp!

Jez- so sorry to hear that you are struggling. I am so scared and anxious of that myself. I can also just agree with the other ladies that it will pass. X

Such a cool/freaky thing happened to me. This morning I wanted to do a perineal massage and JUST as I inserted my thumb, I could clearly feel my baby's head! Ok it's not sticking out of my cervix ;) but palpable through the vaginal wall, low down. Two days ago I definitely didn't feel it. And I wasn't expecting it at all. Of course now I keep thinking I'm going to give birth at any moment lol... Went out to buy enormous amounts of food for the freezer and am starting my freezer meals ASAP. The nursery is basically done, hospital bag packed, car seat installed, all my second hand stuff scrubbed.... Mentally I don't feel ready at all though! I'm very nervous.


----------



## Cppeace

Wow Fern, sounds like it shall be soon :)


----------



## gigglebox

J that's so funny, I do the same thing with my hubs when he bitches about people on the road driving like bats out of hell. I'm like, "Maybe they just found out a loved one is in the hospital and they're rushing to get there." He usually says "doubtful" lol. We also have a joke because he gets equally frustrated with slow drivers....and I'm like, "maybe it's a new driver. Maybe he's actually legally blind and to you he looks slow, but in actuality he's driving AMAZINGLY because he can't see!" So for awhile after that when we got stuck behind slow drivers, he would say, "Dang! He's driving great -- for a blind guy!" And then he'd laugh instead of getting pissed, lol.

Sadly he's back to getting frustrated again hahahha


----------



## JLM73

Can you bird ladies tell me the diff in temprements for say 
most ducks, vs Geese ( I think they are more aggressive??)and vs Swans??
I like the look of them all, and am researching ahead of time for when me and hubs have the setup to finally get one of the above.
We already plan a chicken coop tho, but it may become more if we find other poultry we like... Thx in advance!


----------



## Cppeace

LOL My guy is generally a very patient guy but yeah on the road it's like minor road rage. Cursing cause he is gonna have to wait 60 seconds for a light to change. Damning the spacing of drivers lol I generally just laugh.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes Gigs- it's exactly like King of the Hill here. It's spot on. People don't have the experience of driving on snow/ice so more wrecks and people tend to go buy gas and food and milk cause they are afraid the town will stop functioning.


----------



## shaescott

J I agree with going back to basics on many things. 

CP, question for you. Since you do the nature stuff, do you use essential oils and natural remedies? I definitely think those are good to use for mild things cuz you don't wanna rely on the meds all the time. Isn't it good for your immune system to use natural remedies? Idk. I've never used them, just drink tea sometimes, but no special kind. I definitely think I'll want to have that stuff for minor things. Anything more than a cold or a fever or maybe the flu, to the doctor we go. But like, a headache or a sore throat (not strep), natural should be fine I think.


----------



## Cppeace

J Ducks are rarely really aggressive, Most geese are pretty aggressive, swans can be very aggressive. I only have a pair of geese because they are rare and a docile breed.


----------



## pacificlove

J, that gash looks ouchy. Hope he didn't get the rest of the hand too bad?
Look up reproductive vets, they'll collect and freeze his sperm for you.
One word of advice, don't tell your dog community that it was Romeo who bit you because they will never forgive him. In their eyes he'll now always be seen as an aggressive biting dog. Doesn't matter the situation he bit you in....

It seems so wild to me to have alligators on the backyard! In the zoos, sure!

As for circumsision, hubby is and I said no so left it up to him. No one ever came to talk to us about it so I am really not sure if this is still common practice here or even who would have done it??? I have read enough scary stories that I am happy with the outcome.


----------



## gigglebox

J, yes, in retrospect and after doing my own research, I should have just let it be and not tried to force it back as instructed by the doctor. I should have treated i tlike an uncut penis. I'm really afraid now he's going to have some weird sexual issues in the future from all the trauma as a baby (not just that, but also because he had undescended testes and had them surgically fixed around 6 months). I guess time will tell...but all that, PLUS myself being misdiagnosed numerous times for things (misdiagnosed as a celiac, misdiagnosed as having a polyp which resulted in surgery to remove nothing, misdiagnosed with severe vit B deficiency which resulted in me giving myself shots in the stomach daily for a week, msidiagnosed with bipolar disorder, misdiagnosed with "nothing" until I insisted I be tested for lyme, which came back positive...plus more) makes me a huge advocate in listening to doctors but following everything up with your own research. With my own research I fixed my own genealogical problem that several different doctors couldn't figure out over 4 years time -- but that's a story for another day.

Fern! I wonder if that's what the ob/gyn feels when they tell you baby is head down? That is freaky but neat! I'll have to remember to check for that when the time comes. It's a little early for labor so soon but maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones that goes at 38 weeks.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes Shae, I know a ton about herbs and essential oils. They can be very helpful and useful. They cannot do everything that big pharma's products can, but they are usually the predecessors of what the pharma companies put out but without 90% of the side effects. I'm more than happy to share my herbal knowledge with anyone that asks.

As for your immune system- yes quite a few herbs are great for your immune system and overall health. And as for what is an herb, any plant with a use- so that includes most fruit and veggies lol


----------



## pacificlove

So a few days ago I went to the grocery store and had the slowest cashier.. the lady in front of me had a ton of groceries so I stood in line for a while and was getting quite bored.
So the cashier from the next line looks over, looks at baby, looks at me and says "you look just as tired as your baby"
Seriously I was bored and had a great sleep that night.. is that something you even say to anyone?


----------



## shaescott

CP- I'll DM you about the herbals so we don't clog up the thread with it haha!


----------



## gigglebox

So much convo this morning!

J, ducks are generally fearful of humans (unless you keep them as pets with daily handling, they keep their distance but will stay where their food and shelter is). Our flock doesn't like to be handled, but they'll hang around you within a few feet hoping for food. They'll get maybe a little "ballsier" if they go broody (sit on a nest), I think this is especially true with muscovies. 

Geese have different temperments depending on breed. Forexample, chinese and african geese are notoriously aggressive, where as toulouse and sebestopols are much more friendly. ALL of them become a-holes when it's breeding season though. The males fiercely protect their ladies. My geese have always been pretty tame around me. They nip my clothes when waiting for food sometimes but are overall fine...except this past Spring. This was the only time where one of the ganders actually bit me.

I know nothing about swans.

Also, I'm curious, did your hubby regret his circ?

PL, was it either a teenager or an older Mom? I find these groups to be the ones who says the weirdest stuff lol. When I was testing lines with the m/c, the cashier was like, "are you trying?" O_O i was like, "um, well i already know i'm pregnant, just testing still." And she tells me that i'm pregnant then tells me what sex the baby is. Wtf? Who does that?


----------



## Fern81

Yep I had no idea that it was even possible to feel baby's head! I was so surprised, even though I had been doing baby positioning exercises! I don't mind if he stays in until full term :) but will be very happy if I can manage a vb. 

Oh and I wanted to share- for those of you who will have a c-section or epidural: my midwife advised having a cappuchino before the operation, as the caffeine helps counteract a possible "spinal headache".**Also: take a good quality probiotic during pregnancy, with as many strains as possible, so that the birth canal is coated in healthy flora. During vaginal birth the baby will swallow these microorganisms and it helps baby's gut to mature faster & helps relieve/prevent colic. Probiotic drops can also be given to*vb*and cs babies, for the same reason. In case anyone wants to consider her advice!

Weird to think of it snowing elsewhere :) it's so nice and hot here and our pool is glorious!


----------



## JLM73

NO idea why ppl think they can comment on ANYthing preggo related other than "When are you due" to HUGEly preggo ladies ...ppl have no boundaries I swear.

I am even careful with Newborns, as some ppl with boys put them in Yellow tones, and some with Girls put them in dark greens and blues ( I did) and it's not always easy to even tell boy from girl!
I usually say "Ahh! How old is THE baby?"
That way the answer will tell you ( ie HE is 3 months or SHE is 2 months...)

Otherwise I keep my trap shut and just smile.lol

THX for the Birdy info!
Oh QUAIL?? I saw eggs at the Asian Mkt and I think on of you posted pics last year of eggs together- theirs are sooo pretty to me!.
How do quail eggs taste in yer opin/how hard is raising quail ( dumb ones not staying in the barns aside and getn killed...)

*Gigs* Hubs has never SAID he regrets it- so I don't think he does, as he will do anything for someone he's devoted to. He's a great man, truly- even if he irks me or spends like we are rich at times lol.
SUPER educated and smart in many subjs too.
Sometimes he annoys me that we can't EVER watch a movie without him grabbing his phone to look up a location in it, an actor's name, the story behind XYZ in the movie etc, but I am trying to be more patient as I realize that is HOW he got so brainy- reading EVERYthing!

I personally think he regrets not ending the marriage sooner due to all the BS going on, and him suspecting she was cheating for a while, but giving her the benefit of the doubt for a lonnnnng time while he worked the airlines, and was away from home ALOT, then ultimately busted her when she left stuff open on her comp.:roll:
I don't think he regrets DOING the circ- thinking it would make the marriage / intimacy better, but I think he regrets being willing to do something THAT serious for her when she was obvi cheating- and not intimate due to that, and NOT how he looked downstairs...

So ultimately he put himself thru an unnecessary surg trying to be the good hubby to a bad wife! I think he just regrets that part- as for the surg I have told him many times I would not really have even known he had it done, as there is lots of foreskin still:shrug: just perhaps not as much at the tip when "resting" IYKWIM

*Dobs* You still pain free??
Also meant to ask how did your ticker go from a Ferrero to the Prune I commented on them back the other day ?? Did doc change dates??
Also- curious- where was your BD in timing with your O this time?
Was it really close or a cpl days before? That's how I usually guessed my kiddos, and was right on all 3 before US confirmed:thumbup:

*Fern* How is yer hub acting?:trouble:
Also yup- that's a LOW head lol. I know I am weirded out when I am checking cp and can "feel" poo in the rectum thru the vag walls :sick: They are VERY thin...but I guess that makes some "hills" for extra plesure against the man part at times no?:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Quail..super easy to keep. They can't just free range though as they are not anything like familiar poultry; they will wonder/fly away and probably get eaten. They need to be kept in a cage. Many people just keep a couple in a smaller cage. We have a huge enclosure with an open bottom -- it's on out youtube channel and web page if you're curious. The ends are obviously much smaller, and they taste more delicate than chicken eggs...like...lighter in flavor i guess? They're packed full of nutrient though. I think compared to chicken eggs they actually have more. Also, I've read that because they run at such a high internal temp, their eggs have little to no risk of salmonella if you are looking to eat raw eggs. They start laying at about 6-8 weeks, so you get a return in investment pretty quick (compared to ducks who take about 16-24 weeks to start laying). If you only have a few quail, like a male and 3 females, i'd imagine you could even keep them inside. They lay like crazy, so you can expect an egg a day per bird once they start.


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* Great Info hun! I agree here in central FL we started at 51 deg F at 6 am but it's noon and it's already 73 deg F, very nice out! and That's a typical FL "winter" lol, we are gonna go dow to low 40 range tonight tho, and tomoro will be rainy with a high of 67F :( That's the part that sucks here - it almost ALWAYS rains before we get cold, and stupid ppl leave their dogs /pets outside so they are wet then freezing and wet...grrrr
Sat night into Sunday drop to 36 brrrr! Poor plants! and Sun high is only gonna be 55 here - Inside day with DS! "Chuck E Cheese it is!" lol

So....just gave birth to a shot glass again- getn good at it, but I would REALLY like to just officially be in the TWW now lol.
The glass was full of creamy cm so assuming with temp rise of .7 today I _AM_ in the TWW:shrug:
I am hugely tender in the ute/cervix area- def not the glass as it was that way even before it was put in, and this lil one literally caps around the cervix- have to break suction to remove it :haha:
Hube descript of "up in there" last night was I looked very swollen/engorged, and it was WIDE open again... looked "Ripe " was his word :rofl:

*Gigs * Do Quail perch?? Cuz I have a HUGE Parrot cage with all kinds of room for nest boxes, perches etc if so. I was gonna sell it but if they can use it I'll hang on to it.
If inside are they super messy ? ( It has a seed catcher built around that diverts flung food back into the base tray) And do they make any noises??
Kinda like Doves coo etc?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah quail kinda coo- they sound a lot like my pigeons.Quails are messy as in they will fling their seeds and pellets and their cage will need to be cleaned Id say twice a week if inside.


----------



## pacificlove

I only got my geese last year as hatchlings, so we'll see how they start acting once spring arrives. So far my embden geese (meat type) is pretty friendly.

For quails I'll add that yes they are a quick turn around, from egg to butcher in 9 weeks. They won't sit on their own eggs, so get an incubator, quail eggs take 18 days to hatch (21 for chicken, 28-35 for ducks) and your offspring will begin laying between 6 and 8 weeks. Quail when startled fly straight up and will injured themselves quite nasty so key is to not give them a tall cage. I think we did one square foot per bird and their ceiling height just a foot. They still on occasion banged their heads up. Injured quails ha e to be separated from the others as the others will peck at the wounds. Stacking cages is a great space saver ;)


----------



## campn

I'm with you J and Gigs! We did circumcise Ben and I immediately regretted it, it's just so weird to me now to think how female circumcision is so frowned upon but not male circumcision. I wish I had done more research instead of doing what everyone else was doing. I have no say in his body. 

I won't pierce Juliette ears either, until she chooses to.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie you know you better get a souvenir cup! I got the 5' with double shots PLUS she threw in an extra shot each time since it was my 21st. Being 5'2 and drinking it all. Needless to say I doubt the top floor of the Bellagio has seen a drunker person since. And oh man. We went to Chippendale's after dinner. They look for guys accompanied by men (my thoughts we are less grabby lol) so my ex gave them the go ahead to pull me onstage. Man. Vegas. How I miss you. Drink up for me!!!

I feel fantastic lol I seriously wouldn't even know I'm pregnant minus the bloat and mild headache. This pregnancy has been eerily easy for me.

Love it fed is best! Let's get that going as a thing

J omg I can't even. I wouldn't even know what to do. My dog snapped at me once over a chicken bone and shit got real real fast lol but she is 15lbs lol :(. And yeah those are definitely poooosssssitttuve get more man juice!

I'm pro circumcizing. Not for medical things. And this is so hypocritical. I don't believe in tail docking or ear cropping with dogs like why snip off body parts just to look cool? But totally how I feel about penises. I can't do the extra skin. I just can't. And from confessioning my shallowness to my gal pals, I only know a couple who aren't bothered by it. So I'd rather my son not have it. I feel awful saying it but lol that me don't hate me. That is terrifying though gigs. I think something similar happened to my cousin's first kid so she didn't end up doing it with the second.

You were all super chatty lol so I still have like 3 pages


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, herd immunity is when the greater part of a community is vaccinated against a desease therefore preventing an outbreak of it. Herd immunity would protect some one who can't have vaccinations for health reasons such as autoimmune reasons.


----------



## Cppeace

Herd immunity is a term used by the medical community that was coined in 1933 by a researcher name Hedrich. He discovered that if enough people caught measles that it was less caught by the next generation. He had been studying measles patterns in the US between 1900-1931 (years before any vaccine was ever invented for measles) and he observed that epidemics of the illness only occurred when less than 68% of children had developed a natural immunity to it. This was based upon the principle that children build their own immunity after suffering with or being exposed to the disease. So the herd immunity theory was, in fact, about natural disease processes and nothing to do with vaccination. If 68% of the population were allowed to build their own natural defense, there would be no raging epidemic.

Later on, the medical community and vaccine researchers adopted the phrase and increased the figure from 68% to 95% with no scientific justification as to why, and then stated that there had to be 95% vaccine coverage to achieve immunity.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern that is exciting! And you have so much prepped and ready to go! Exciting! We're getting close. I agree with gigs I hope you get a couple more weeks :)

I have zero empathy and zero patience. It was the one nice thing about ex-SO because I didn't have to hide it since he felt the same way. My mom says I inherited that trait from my grandfather haha. The way I explain it is that I spend all day being patient and empathetic towards children, so when I see grown adults doing things I teach my students not to do I just don't have the energy for it. I'm really not as nice as people think lol I'm only nice to people I like :rofl:

Oooooo ty for explaining it sometimes I feel like I seriously know nothing about anything


----------



## M&S+Bump

The circumcision thing must be just a US thing. I can't even imagine what it looks like (can't say I generally look at the penises much in porn - like I said, they just ain't attractive no matter what :rofl: ) And does it not wreck the sensitivity if there's no 'protection' on it usually - like if a woman's clitoris is exposed and the hood pulled back (for example because of the jewellery from a hood piercing) it eventually loses sensation because it's just too sensitive to be constantly exposed.

Anyway, I'm glad it's not something I even have to think about :) 

Lol @ ripe cervix.

In other news, my four year old just picked up a Playstation controller for the first time EVER (we had a Wii before) and beat my lap time on Gran Turismo. I'm unamused &#128545; Also quite freaked out by how intuitively tech savvy they are. He didn't even need to be told what the different buttons did, he just picked it up and off he went.


----------



## gigglebox

j to mitigate the mess, you can raise them in a cage with a mesh bottom so the poo falls through and they can't fling chips everywhere. They do NOT perch, and prefer being on the ground. The males "crow" (look it up on youtube, i'd have no idea how to type it out), and the females kind of chip almost like a cricket. So yes, they can be loud...I speak only from experience with coturnix quail. Bob whites need licensing to own here.


----------



## Jezika

Ladies, once again, I'm overwhelmed by your support, truly truly truly. I don't have any close friends here in Canada with kids, and the mummy groups I recently joined on Facebook are fantastic, but I feel like I know you guys a lot better and to hear your words of support and advice means a lot. So thank you... every single word was helpful.

Last night was a lot better. She slept well and awoke only twice for changes and feeding. Actually, that's typical for her once she's asleep, other than some mild grumbling in her sleep, so I know I'm pretty lucky. I've noted down the advice for calming her, though not sure she'd appreciate -11 centigrade if I take her onto the balcony (maybe open a window to let breeze in?), and we don't have a washer/dryer, but I'll definitely try the belly-down rocking thing. We're taking her to the paediatrician today, so will mention concerns about gas. She farts a lot during the night!

Re: help from my mum, she actually drives here a lot and has even stayed with me a few nights to drive me to appointments. She brings me endless groceries and cooks me my favourite meals, cleans and tidies etc. Hubby does almost everything else, and even my friends come over and cook for me or bring me stuff. I really am spoiled! But it's hard for my mum to keep coming here when all her clients are where she lives (which is a 1.5-hour drive away).

Oh, and I'm so grateful that you ladies speak so candidly about how hard it can be, esp. those of you who aren't fans of the newborn stage. I think all too often women are made to believe that it's all supposed to be magical and there's something wrong with us for being anything other than elated all the time (this reminds me of the misleadingly idyllic impression of parenthood given by other people's Facebook posts).

PL, again, I'd like to express my admiration for how you handle all of the stuff I'm going through but without anywhere near as much help and with a farm to run! I think you're probably what they call a natural!

Fern - so exciting that you're getting close! I'm sure it will be hard for you too, but it sounds like your fam will be super supportive, which obviously makes a huge difference. Also, apparently taking probiotics at the end of pregnancy also seems to get rid of strep B.

Gotta bathe the Tills now, but love you all so much :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously so many pages lol not a good day to not have my computer

Tex I can't imagine snow kids. Rainy day is like the gates of hell opened so snow just makes me think even crazier

J I heard once that swans are a*holes lol I was at Cinderella's castle (like elementary age) and I told my mom the swans are so pretty and they look so sweet and when I grow up I want to live by a pond where swans migrate. And some guy was like lol no! Swans are meeeeeeeeean. My mom says geese are mean too. She used to get chased by geese in Thailand :rofl: sorry not funny. But funny. But the geese here in the bay are so used to people they just waddle around and don't bother you or your dogs

And j lol I seriously love that you use a shot glassy. You're my mad scientist ttc hero


----------



## gigglebox

M&s do you have xbox? There's this motocross game on there called "trials" and DS is obsessed. He loves playing it. Although he can't beat me or hubs' times, he's beat the times of other friends, and also some challenges. He also figured out, on his own, how to make custom tracks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Last page!

And lol about strangers saying dumb things. I say dumb things allll the time. Definitely on the wrong side of the "when are you due? I'm not pregnant." convo

I think it may be more popular in the US. I almost went out with a guy and he pulled me aside to say he was "Thai" down there. I was like wtf does that mean so he explained most Americans are snipped but they usually do not snip in Thailand. I liked him enough to give it a go but he had a complicated break up and then I got helllla sick and graduated and moved back to the bay so oh well

lol mS that is both cute and terrifying. I swear kids are coming out of the womb with tech knowledge. But I do love that you have a future gamer on your hands.

Jumping back to hard conversations. I know I'm going to get the why is my tech limited but my friends and cousins are glued to their iPads convo. I'm just not looking forward to the why don't I have a daddy question. I know what to say but not emotionally ready for it which is good cuz I have a few years buahsga

Jez glad you got some sleep last night. We have your back! Also glad to hear you have your village rallying around you :). Fb is such a lie. I posted something the other day about how cute Sailor Moon and Tuxedo Mask are in Crystal, and a friend says but you have such a wonderful man in your life! I was dying laughing. Because obs I only post the good stuff and I guess when I changed my status fb doesn't blast that around town anymore. Liiiiies.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Interesting about probiotics. I'll look into that.

Jez, babies in Finland regularly sleep in porches, etc in sub-zero temperatures - apparently the ONLY place I would sleep was out in the -25'c. You might be surprised :haha:

Gigs, we do have an Xbox as of Christmas. I'll look that game up - they're obsessed with Skylanders right now. And I'm discovering how woefully out of touch I am with the technology of today :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Circumcision is unheard of except in Jewish communities, Muslim countries and the USA- I can give yo uthe history of why we circumcise in the USA if you like its a sad funny story.


----------



## DobbyForever

You know me! I'm always intrigued! You can pm me if you prefer

Ms wasaaaah how did you not freeze? I can't even sleep in 30degree rooms haha


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez have you heard of grape water for gas? I think its some type of drops? People seem to swear by that? But I have no experience and honestly know nothing about babies! Just a suggestion!


----------



## Cppeace

lol actually I'll share this one anyway. It is very accurate and short. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCSWbTv3hng


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, thanks for calling me a natural, means a lot! Touched me (or my hormones??) so much my milk came down.. I look down and milk was spraying out as I hadn't packed up my boob yet...:haha:


----------



## Fern81

In my culture we also don't circumcise. I don't even know of/have dated a circumcised man. Bear in mind that RSA has a lot of different cultures so in others (not just necessarily Jewish), male circumcision may well be more common. Also, I've read articles on female circumcision in Africa and imo (from what I've read and documentaries I've seen; again, no personal experience) it's really tragic and the girls go through horrific physical and mental trauma. I sincerely hope there are instances where trauma and mutilation is not the case :(.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love Adam ruins everything hahaha. And lol that is funny. And I do agree all penises do look weird. Genitalia looks weird. Tmi but ladies was everyone else freaked out at their first Brazilian wax? I was like wtf THAT'S what's under there it's scary! :rofl: and according to the aesthetician and several exes I apparently have a "cute" lady region so I can't even lol

Yeah some of the things we used to/still do to girls is crazy. Ugh like that one model on antm back in the day where they like sewed her vagina closed? Or did something crazy. I can't imagine. Which is why I can't be too mad at politics in the u.s. Cuz at the end of the day nobody is lynching me for being an n word or trying to clamp my vag shut.

Pl not gonna lie you're sometimes the reason I get out of bed in the morning. I'll be laying around bitching and moaning in my head but then I remember how you have so much more work to do and you're in such good spirits and I'm like stfu dobby get out of bed lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Think it's gripe water you're thinking of, Future. Not sure you guys have it over there? I always thought it was a UK thing.

Dobs, you learn to live in what you live in - I find -2'c cold these days, but when I was 10 that would have meant you only needed to wear one layer under your jacket instead of three or four for -30'c, and you could breathe through your nose without your nose hair freezing together :haha: it was practically tropical!

I was under the impression that female circumcision is more like female genital mutilation than circumcision :(


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> The circumcision thing must be just a US thing. I can't even imagine what it looks like (can't say I generally look at the penises much in porn - like I said, they just ain't attractive no matter what :rofl: ) And does it not wreck the sensitivity if there's no 'protection' on it usually - like if a woman's clitoris is exposed and the hood pulled back (for example because of the jewellery from a hood piercing) it eventually loses sensation because it's just too sensitive to be constantly exposed.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad it's not something I even have to think about :)
> 
> Lol @ ripe cervix.
> 
> In other news, my four year old just picked up a Playstation controller for the first time EVER (we had a Wii before) and beat my lap time on Gran Turismo. I'm unamused &#55357;&#56865; Also quite freaked out by how intuitively tech savvy they are. He didn't even need to be told what the different buttons did, he just picked it up and off he went.

Nope, definitely not just a U.S. Thing, I'm British, and hubby and my bf before him are both circumcised! I think uncircumcised looks disgusting, and is a trap for dirt. The last one I saw (very long time ago I must admit) smelt vile. We are circumcising but not until he's a bit older (both hubby and ex were older when they had theirs done) and no ill effects from either of them. 

Thanks for the MS medication advice, I'll see if I can find any!! (Can't remember who said it my brain is soo foggy)


----------



## FutureMrs

m&S lol yes thats the one, not grape. hahaha. well.ca does sell it Jez if your interested! I'm in Canada and also have never seen a circumcised penis! Well in real life anyway lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've only ever had the one Brazilian wax (never again) but I was fairly familiar with what was down there before that :haha: we were encouraged in sex ed to grab a hand mirror and get acquinted. 

Nope, it ain't pretty. Getting turned on by boobs I can totally understand. But wanting to see either sex spread-eagled with everything hanging out? Doesn't do it for me :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, PL, you inspire me too! I'm like bluuurgggg I don't wanna let the ducks out I rather sit here on this couch and DS can watch TV. And I think of you all heavily pregnant and still holding down the fort...so I move my lazy ass. 

My god am I lazy.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'd rather a man had a foreskin and washed properly than had the excuse that he's circumcised so is 'cleaner' by default :haha:

Admittedly I've only been with three men (and one of those was German) but I've never seen a circumcised penis or heard of anyone having it done here, except one of my friends who had it done as a teenager for medical reasons. Maybe it's not something people talk about, who knows.


----------



## kittykat7210

God I feel so left out XD I must be the only woman who loves her mans junk!? Hubby just has to wear some tight pants (underwear pants not trouser pants) and I'm all over him XD

I've not been with a guy who says he's circumcised so by default cleaner!! I didn't know that was even a thing, all men need to wash their willies, circumcised ones just don't have a dirt trap that lets face it men won't really clean under (makes me feel ill just thinking about foreskins XD)

But maybe I was just unlucky with my one fore skinned man friend XD but I can safely say it's put me off for life XD


----------



## campn

I personally find uncut is way more appealing, sorry for the tmi incoming but it looks healthier and shinier like it should be, while cut looks so freaking dried out. The choice should belong to the boy who has the penis attached to imo. 

This is so controversial though, everyone has their own ideas already set, but a bit or research goes a long way before we make the decision to snip, it's irreversible. I'm speaking out of huge regret. :(


----------



## campn

Kitty the cleaner or not cleaner issue makes no sense to me, it's like wanting to cut off lips of the labia because smegma could accumulate. A clean man showers and cleans his junk properly. Women accumulate way more smegma than men.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol kit! You're not the only one. I love hubs in a pair of boxer briefs. Yummy. But in general genitalia doesn't do it for me...but i've always been like that. I have to be attracted to the personality before the physical. I guess you could classify me as pansexual? I think? When I was younger that wasn't a thing, so I identified with "bi", but I could get involved with pretty much anyone as long as we "clicked" on an emotional level.


----------



## Cppeace

Female circumcision is pretty much group by group. Some do it soon after birth- some wait till the girls are closer to marriage/courting age. In those it is considered a right of passage- it is basically a way to stop women from being unfaithful.


----------



## pacificlove

I planned ahead, feeding Logan this time reading bnb! Because you ladies are too sweet, dobs, gigs, you inspire me just as much! Dobs, you are doing this on your own! I can't imagine what that is like.. I have help on weekends for the"man tasks", and yes I will swing an axe so hate that term.. how do you do it?
Gigs, I get up thinking that you are doing this for a second time with a farm to look after! I'll be asking you for advice when we are going for #2. I kid you not!

Our cat was just trying to take on another cat outside. I take the dog out, our cat runs right for him and the other cat runs off. I hear shreaks, and spot the bald eagle up in the trees praying on our ducks. Quick trip back there to let the eagle know of my presence. By the time I came back the eagle was gone. Hopefully he stays away for the remainder of the day.

Tomorrow everyone remains locked up as we are heading down the big island to help mil with a big tree that came down in her backyard during a storm last week.


----------



## M&S+Bump

In a pair of boxers, yes, please! (Preferably from the back - I'm a back and ass kinda girl) but out of them - hmmm. Looking at man or girl parts is not a great turn on :rofl:

It's only a dirt-trap if it isn't cleaned, think you might just have had a bad one Kit :haha: as Campn says, women have a lot more going on down there and a lot of folds and bit of skin - I know what I'd say to someone who suggested I was a dirt-trap because of skin folds &#128561; All the men I've known have been completely rabid about cleanliness as well, boyfriends and friends alike, so I think the men can't be trusted to clean themselves idea is a bit unfair :) Teenage boys, maybe. Real men wash their bits :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

campn said:


> I personally find uncut is way more appealing, sorry for the tmi incoming but it looks healthier and shinier like it should be, while cut looks so freaking dried out. The choice should belong to the boy who has the penis attached to imo.
> 
> This is so controversial though, everyone has their own ideas already set, but a bit or research goes a long way before we make the decision to snip, it's irreversible. I'm speaking out of huge regret. :(

I'm not being defensive or anything XD, it genuinely intrigues me everyone else's opinions, I just love the silky smooth look and feel of a circumcised penis!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg lol, "real men wash their bits" hahahah can we get this on a bumper sticker?

Kit I agree, circumcised penises are more aesthetically pleasing to me. That said, I share the regret Campn has on circumcising DS1. 

How are you feeling today btw? Could your lack of eating the "right" food be contributing to how you feel? (i don't mean "right" as in healthy, I mean "right" as in a food item your body will stomach)


----------



## Cppeace

I've been with two guys, one circ one natural- I much prefer natural myself.


----------



## campn

Gig, I love you for what you said. 

Kitty, I get it 100%! You just love your SO and he's your standard of beauty, as it should be! :) 

M+S, YAAAS, I love a nice firm back ;) 

This is getting really kinky ;) I just need a martini now!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mmmmm. I'll take a back view of a man any day over the front. Back, shoulders and bum, yes. Abs/stomach and tackle, not interested, thanks. Although I am a sucker for that line of muscle at the hip too, to be fair.


----------



## campn

M+s, see I don't care for abs on them cause after two kids, I have none!


----------



## Cppeace

My guy does have a nice bum, I must say lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I never had abs in my life - and these days I'm hoping boobs just over-rule everything at the front because those I do have :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

For me the package isn't the deal breaker, it's the overall look beside what's on the inside ;) haha, I love the way our conversation has turned :haha: 
My previous guy was uncut and I thought he smelled down there but that was also before I started shaving my lady bits 10 years ago.... And he was my age sooo.. 
I have never actually had a wax down there, it freaks me out to think how much that would hurt?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Apparently they get easier the more you go - I have friends who swear it's painless now. I never went back to find out :haha: I have legs and underarms waxed when I can be bothered but lady parts, hell to the nooooooo.


----------



## campn

Pacific, I've waxed down there a couple of times, there were tears. It's easier if you let a professional do it though. They're efficient and super fast. It does feel pretty awesomely smooth really.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol seriously this hot steamy fast lol I'm an arm girl. When ex came home from arm day and his muscles were extra swole and rock hard. It was on.

I am pro men washing their winkies cut or not lol. 

MS you are killing me with frozen nose hair and something else you said ohhhh getting acquainted lol

All this body talk makes me miss SO. He was a fine piece of ass


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm a few pages behind but I wanted to update and let everyone know Michael is doing amazing. He's off of machines as of now and as long as he continues to do well he should come home in a few days, maybe early next week. 
In other news as a new mom who already has some anxiety and now dealing with a NICU baby and a baby who is way way tiny I don't think this thread is a good place for me for now. Once Michael comes home and max gains weight my fears might ease a little and I'll probably be back. Until then you're all amazing and I hope to check back in shortly.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Omg lol, "real men wash their bits" hahahah can we get this on a bumper sticker?
> 
> Kit I agree, circumcised penises are more aesthetically pleasing to me. That said, I share the regret Campn has on circumcising DS1.
> 
> How are you feeling today btw? Could your lack of eating the "right" food be contributing to how you feel? (i don't mean "right" as in healthy, I mean "right" as in a food item your body will stomach)

Pastry works wonders for my stomach I have found out, but only after 5pm XD the rest of the time no matter what I seem to put in, it's coming straight back out XD I'm trying to eat healthily but for right now I give up a small bit, I'm managing 3 out of my 5 a day, with one of those being apple or orange juice XD

I get mine professionally taken off every 6 weeks, quick and painless!


----------



## DobbyForever

It gets easier (wax) I find waxing my legs is unbearable but I can do a Brazilian no big. One thing my salon does is offer a glass of wine and they leave numbing spray on the table for you so you can just numb yourself up lol. Totally painless. You could also take a pain killer like 30-60m before to help


----------



## DobbyForever

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm a few pages behind but I wanted to update and let everyone know Michael is doing amazing. He's off of machines as of now and as long as he continues to do well he should come home in a few days, maybe early next week.
> In other news as a new mom who already has some anxiety and now dealing with a NICU baby and a baby who is way way tiny I don't think this thread is a good place for me for now. Once Michael comes home and max gains weight my fears might ease a little and I'll probably be back. Until then you're all amazing and I hope to check back in shortly.

Ty for the update. So glad to hear about Mike. We're here for you if you need us, and remember we all love you so if you just need to shoot someone a pm instead of posting I think I can speak for everyone and say we got you. Just do you. Take care of yourself. Hugs


----------



## campn

Green glad to hear Michael is good hun, take your time mama your babies come first!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Good To hear from you Mrs. Green. Glad to hear Michael is doing well. Take all the time away you need.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G :hugs:

Don't let them hassle you about Max's weight - like you said, he's tiny but mighty and he might be small but weight, gaining or lack thereof, is NOT as big a deal as they make out as long as he's otherwise doing well.

Glad to hear Michael is doing great. You'll soon have him home.

Like everyone else said, we're here if you need us :) take care a' dem babies and yourself!


----------



## M&S+Bump

And am I the only one who hates being totally hair-free down there? It makes me feel like a child, and I feel like I get sweaty and yucky much quicker. DH doesn't like it but I refuse to take it all off except for a rare treat for him :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol It definitely is much cooler when bare down there, but I rarely do more than trim these days. I shaved and asked if he liked it that way he was like sure. I let it grow out and asked if he'd prefer I shave he was like whatever. Lol Less work for me.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not bothered either way except when it's super bush. I feel sweaty and sticky lol. I prefer being waxed but it is so expensive and time consuming since I only like one person. Been burned too many times. All of my exes preferred it either trimmed or gone, but they were just happy to be getting it at all so other than a couple exes nobody said anything lol


----------



## Fern81

Full wax for me! Everything off, front to back. I've been doing it for years and years; the past 4 years I've been doing it myself. Now that I can't see beyond my bump, I'm back at the salon. It takes 30 min, inexpensive (at my salon at least) and really not too painful. I usually take pain meds 30 min beforehand. I love having it smooth, it feels way cleaner and more hygenic to me personally!


----------



## Fern81

I did scream the first couple of times lol...


----------



## JLM73

Yup - it's Gripe water, not grape. I found out years ago looking for some for DS lol.
We have it in the US. Not sure about walmart, but most pharms/health stores have it:thumbup:

Female Circ is called that cuz they are "supposed" to only remove the clitoral hood.
A clitoris is the SAME organ on an emby/fetus that becomes the male glans- head of the penis. So both are equally sensitive IF the man is not circ'd.
The foreskin prevents the chafing of the Glans/penis head :haha:
against clothing etc, which DOES over years make the circ P head less sensitive than that of an uncirc man.
I have dated SEVERAL- I prefer it. The ones I have been with have had THE best Orgasms!! They are def more sensitive once the foreskin is retracted due to them being erect.:thumbup: than the guys I have been with who are NOT circ'd.

I look at it like this. How many women would get their boobs/ass/tummy done if they didn't feel sexy?? ALOT! I had my boobs done yearrrrrrs ago when the shit wasn't a fad bcuz after BFing #1 son, they were saggy :(
THOSE are all MAJOR surgeries! Risk of clots n death stuff!!

Sooo, I told my oldest son- who BTW _*THOUGHT*_ he would have a prob with girls Ewwwwing about it, but admitted to me years ago it has NOT been a prob at all for him here in the U.S. Being uncirc'd- I told him way back when. I didn't get it done bcuz of XYZ. If it bothers you alot, when you are 18 I will gladly pay for the surgery. But at least it will be YOUR choice- not ME making one for you about how you should look.

He agreed at 13, by 17/18 he was like "I'm Good!" lol.
I won't offer it to DS or future boys tho, cuz studies show it's going down in popularity- There are even men "regaining foreskin!" Like a WHOLE movement!!
I saw a Doc on it! They even invented this S&M lookin clamp thingy that is slightly weighted for the guys to clip at the base of where the foreskin was cut, and apperntly- much like Spacers?? in earlobes, they slowly STRETCH the skin= foreskin again! It's crazy lol.

But Me and ex hub had a blow out btwn lawyers, cuz when I filed for divorce, he sched DS for a circ at 2 1/2 years old BEHIND MY BACK!!!
I flipped the F out ! I found out the DAY before the surg!! Only because I got some legal discovery documents for the divorce and saw ex ass's bank statement showed "pedi urology" on it:saywhat:
I called them IMMED and found out he put "none" on all the mother's info.
Yea...that was NOT happening. My son has NO uro probs so why do a voluntary surg on him at 2.5 yrs old that could CAUSE uro probs now??? He's a :fool:

Thx for all the Quail Info :-k That cage came with a rack that can be placed in the center to divide it into an upper/lower cage- will have to see if I still have it.
If not- I will just build one- easy enough!

*Peace* I TOTALLY put that on my FB page :rofl:
Kelloggs ???? WTF!
Stick to cereal pal!:finger: Acid on a clitoris pfffft!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I think that's probably my main issue with it J - it's not my body so not my decision to make decisions like that, that at the end of the day are cosmetic.

Most of you will know I'm hugely into body modification, from piercing and tattoos to heavier mods like stretching, splitting, scarification etc - but the key with all those is informed consent. I believe I look better, more like the me I feel inside, with big holes in my ears and a shaved head. I dye what hair remains unnatural colours and hang sparkly precious metal bits from various skin folds - my ears were taking too long so our body piercer took a scalpel to them and cut them to the size I wanted. :) 

Would I have Ella's ears pierced before she asks? Absolutely not. Never. She might want a totally unmodified and untouched body, and that's her right. It's not for me to project my idea of what looks good onto her or the boys. Joe wants to wear football shirts and tracksuits. I hate them - but he is his own person.

If they come to me when old enough to make those decisions, and want their ears, tongues, noses pierced, winkies circumcised, boobs enlarged, I will support them wholeheartedly :) I will help them research piercers, tattooists, surgeons, whatever, to get them the best result. 

Will I make the choice to carry out a medically unnecessary cosmetic procedure on a body that isn't my own? No. They can always choose to have it done in the future if they want it :) but if I choose it for them, and they don't like it, it can't be reversed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww MS that's a really sweet way to look at it :)

Fern I love your honesty.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Yeh, I think that's probably my main issue with it J - it's not my body so not my decision to make decisions like that, that at the end of the day are cosmetic.
> 
> Most of you will know I'm hugely into body modification, from piercing and tattoos to heavier mods like stretching, splitting, scarification etc - but the key with all those is informed consent. I believe I look better, more like the me I feel inside, with big holes in my ears and a shaved head. I dye what hair remains unnatural colours and hang sparkly precious metal bits from various skin folds - my ears were taking too long so our body piercer took a scalpel to them and cut them to the size I wanted. :)
> 
> Would I have Ella's ears pierced before she asks? Absolutely not. Never. She might want a totally unmodified and untouched body, and that's her right. It's not for me to project my idea of what looks good onto her or the boys. Joe wants to wear football shirts and tracksuits. I hate them - but he is his own person.
> 
> If they come to me when old enough to make those decisions, and want their ears, tongues, noses pierced, winkies circumcised, boobs enlarged, I will support them wholeheartedly :) I will help them research piercers, tattooists, surgeons, whatever, to get them the best result.
> 
> Will I make the choice to carry out a medically unnecessary cosmetic procedure on a body that isn't my own? No. They can always choose to have it done in the future if they want it :) but if I choose it for them, and they don't like it, it can't be reversed.

I don't think I've ever heard you describe yourself, but that was not what I was expecting!! You sound awesome honey, I have a few tattoos, including my entire leg being tattooed, piercings just don't get on with my skin so I don't have any left, but many scars from failed attempts!! 100% I agree with you on peircings, I've seen few month old baby girls with massive hoops in their ears and I think it's disgusting, even if it's just from a safety point of view (they could easily get their arm caught in the hoop and rip) and I will wait until my girls can say if they want their ears pierced, but for me circumcision isn't just cosmetic, sure I like the cosmetic effect, but the amount of problems boys have from uncircumcised penis' is unreal. I know it's controversial but I value it as much as vaccinations (and yes I have done loads of research) And no one in my family or hubbies family is Jewish or from any background of religious means. But again I completely understand anyone else's decisions and respect them wholeheartedly.


----------



## M&S+Bump

There's a lot more to successful piercing healing Kit than your skin - most people totally underestimate the importance of proper placement, good quality jewellery and proper aftercare - including most people calling themselves body piercers. Yes, rejection can happen but it is definitely not the norm and is usually caused by something avoidable. Most 'piercers' these days are total hacks - so if it's something you fancy taking a bash at in future again, PM me and I'll help you look out someone awesome who uses good technique and good jewellery :)

Circumcision is something we'll need to agree to disagree on - in my research, the medical need for it is very low. Yes, some boys will develop problems, but many will develop problems as a result of being circumcised too. For me, it'll always be far too drastic a measure for 'just in case' - and this is from the girl who is still considering a full gastrectomy 'just in case' because of a family history of cancer. My body, my choice. Not my body - not my choice.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> There's a lot more to successful piercing healing Kit than your skin - most people totally underestimate the importance of proper placement, good quality jewellery and proper aftercare - including most people calling themselves body piercers. Yes, rejection can happen but it is definitely not the norm and is usually caused by something avoidable. Most 'piercers' these days are total hacks - so if it's something you fancy taking a bash at in future again, PM me and I'll help you look out someone awesome who uses good technique and good jewellery :)
> 
> Circumcision is something we'll need to agree to disagree on - in my research, the medical need for it is very low. Yes, some boys will develop problems, but many will develop problems as a result of being circumcised too. For me, it'll always be far too drastic a measure for 'just in case' - and this is from the girl who is still considering a full gastrectomy 'just in case' because of a family history of cancer. My body, my choice. Not my body - not my choice.

Yeh definitely, I get your opinion, and I respect it, I completely know that I am in the minority in my opinion and fully respect I will be disagreed with on this and honestly I don't mind, I don't want to change anyone's minds because for goodness sake it's their kids not mine and who am I to even try and change their mind?? Same as those who decide to homeschool their kids, or mother them well into their teenage years, I may not agree with them but I will raise my kids how I feel is best, and you will do the same. I honestly dont mind how anyone raises their children, I won't judge unless there is abuse involved. Then I will go ape shit XD


----------



## M&S+Bump

And baby ear piercing, my objection to it is not just the fact that it's unsafe and there is no consent on the part of the child, but at that age, the places willing to do it are limited - and the methods they usually use are NOT safe or sanitary.

I would never trust anyone outside of a full time piercing studio to perform body piercing - and even at that, most are unsafe. Most legit piercers would not pierce infants - so the vast majority of babies will end up butchered at the local jewellers or Claire's, with a piercing gun. Which not only causes scarring and irreversible tissue damage (I had mine cut out) but carries a risk of blood borne diseases such as Hepatitis and HIV. A small risk, yes, but still a risk. Guns aren't sterile - every previous client's blood is on that. Hep can live on surfaces for a week or more. Add to that the fact that most 'gun' operators haven't got a clue (if they did, they wouldn't do it) and the only reason I can see for them still not having been banned is because of the tax it brings in.

Which is silly - people will still get their ears pierced - so if the local Claire's can't do it, the tax revenue will come via the piercing shop instead.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> And baby ear piercing, my objection to it is not just the fact that it's unsafe and there is no consent on the part of the child, but at that age, the places willing to do it are limited - and the methods they usually use are NOT safe or sanitary.
> 
> I would never trust anyone outside of a full time piercing studio to perform body piercing - and even at that, most are unsafe. Most legit piercers would not pierce infants - so the vast majority of babies will end up butchered at the local jewellers or Claire's, with a piercing gun. Which not only causes scarring and irreversible tissue damage (I had mine cut out) but carries a risk of blood borne diseases such as Hepatitis and HIV. A small risk, yes, but still a risk. Guns aren't sterile - every previous client's blood is on that. Hep can live on surfaces for a week or more. Add to that the fact that most 'gun' operators haven't got a clue (if they did, they wouldn't do it) and the only reason I can see for them still not having been banned is because of the tax it brings in.
> 
> Which is silly - people will still get their ears pierced - so if the local Claire's can't do it, the tax revenue will come via the piercing shop instead.

Yeh my mum took me in Claire's to get mine done when I was like 10, however quickly took me out again when the lady went to the manager and said that she wasn't trained to do it and the manager said she didn't care there was a queue of people needing to be peirced... so yeh never go in Claire's!! And I agree on the gun, I've always had mine done with a needle ever since I heard guns were bad news!


----------



## Cppeace

My opinion is always not my body not my choice. I will feel bad enough about hair cuts and such I will not modify a child's body inside or out.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi! I'm on a lap top so guess what? You ladies are going to have a long, boring response with minimal typing errors! In theory! Hubs has DS in the other room playing video games and I'm on my lappy toppy editing a new duck video :thumbup: so let me try to systematically respond to the things I missed...

M&S, regarding that muscular thingy the men have at their hip line...my old "work wife" and I used to just call that "The V". We had a whole joke about men and if they only knew the power of the V, they could take over the world!

I envy the boobs. I envy all the boobs. Yes, I have boobs, but they're nothing to write home about. They've always been too small for my frame. They are a bit larger now (duh) but this size would be more suited for my non-pregnant body. They're still too small for it now that the rest of me has also expanded.

Side thought -- I once saw a pair of panties on a server at a strip club that I want. On the cheeks, it had text that said, "With an ass like this, who needs big tits?" That's me. I've got a huge ba-donka-donk (is that's the proper term?).

OK well I was going to copy & paste this into one response but my computer won't let me. So sorry for the multiple posts that are about to happen.


----------



## gigglebox

I have never waxed anything, but it's mostly because I really don't mind shaving and actually find it relaxing. I enjoy taking that extra time in the shower to get my girly on. 

I did actually have a very strange side effect after I gave birth last time...that was, my hair stopped growing. It fell out of my head and just did not grow back on my armpits or legs. I think I had a small patch on my legs (if I remember correctly...not 100% on that) but mostly I was just not growing hair and it was kind of nice to not have to shave for a bit. But how weird is that? I don't know anyone else who's had that...well I can't call it an issue, because that implies something negative, but that....circumstance before.

Green :hugs: thanks for checking back with the good news! Come back when you can and know that you'll be missed!


----------



## gigglebox

My preference is a "landing strip" personally, but hubs likes is smooth, so smooth it is (he says, "no one likes a mouth full of hair" :haha: tmi???).

M&S, I agree with your opinion, but again, I was of a different mind set 5 years ago. Oh well. All I can do is do what I feel is "right" with this one! 

Kit, much respect to you! I really appreciate that we can have differing opinions and still totally respect that :hugs: and OMG you said the magic word...pastry! Now that's all I want. Flakey. Strawberry filling. Frosting. OMG CHEESE DANISH. *drool*

Dobs I forgot to comment on my last post but day-um, ain't it hard not to think of exes when you're sexually deprived for a bit? There were a time or two where I was thinking of calling my ex gf just to make up and get our groove on because she was a good lay :blush: don't judge me. At least I never actually called.


----------



## Cppeace

nothing wrong with the thoughts of an ex when single and in need... The bad thoughts are when you are longing for sex, you have someone and they are just like naaa not today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I got my ears pierced at a Claire's and I had the worst infection of my life! And I cleaned it daily! It took ten years to fully heal 

Gigs you crack me up. I don't judge. I slept with ex SO last weekend so I can't judge anybody for anything lol it was pretty mediocre though which was disappointing. Too many early scans kind of ruined things down there tbh


----------



## gigglebox

WHAAAA shut the front door! Did you seek it out or did he? Well that's disappointing, if you're going to flex your morals for some sex it had better be amazing. Sorry it was less than.


----------



## gigglebox

omg so many questions now lol


----------



## Cppeace

why does your baby always look so delicious in your ticker gigs? :p


----------



## DobbyForever

We went to breakfast and the conversation wasn't finished so I went to his apartment but I can't sit upright for long without getting achy so I went to lay in his bed and pretty much went downhill from there. I think it was just a combo of recently having three transvag scans and not being madly in love and too backachey to do much work haha


----------



## gigglebox

omg I love lazy sex. I told y'all, I'm lazy. I'm like...I'll lay here, you do you, I'll finish, I promise...but let me lay here.

Cpp, I know, right?! I was thinking that this morning. "Oh...well...now I want to get some lox and have a proper bagel for breakfast." I didn't get lox, but it's definitely on my grocery list. I do however have two bagels sitting on the counter calling my name...they may or may not be stale though :-k

I also want Dob's Ferrero Rocher (which I had to look at to make sure I'm spelling it correctly).


----------



## Cppeace

lol Those are good too- I miss lazy sex. I do like 80% of the work when we have sex now. I miss having sex often too boo!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I look at my fr and want to vomit bagel much better. Been very into carbs this week.

I do love lazy sex. I used to get away with it until my last two exes. Just too much effort lol

Uggggh so much gas it hurts


----------



## pacificlove

I don't actually shave down there, that makes me itchy after. So shaving creams it is. legs, shaving all the way :)

Mrs G, we understand, I hope you'll find some time to update us on the twins!

Piercings, etc I would not let a daughter do it until she can make her own informed decision. I think I was 12 when I had begged my parents long enough to take me to the jeweler and have it done. Today, having long haired dogs that I snuggle with, I don't wear ear rings very often as they get caught up in the hair.. do I regret it? Nope, a girl still wants to dress up once in a while.


----------



## shaescott

lol Dobs. Hey, we've all done weird stuff. No judgement. 

Sad news on my end. A coworker of mine died this morning. She was a senior in high school, 17 or 18. She died from... ready for this... mono. Her spleen ruptured from it and she didn't get to the hospital in time. Really sad. Reminds us that you never know how long you have left. Might as well make the most of right now.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Shae.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no :(. I'm so sorry to hear that. Definitely puts things in perspective. My brother joked earlier than he might not make it home and I told him not to joke about things like that because you never know. :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

More crazy news. One of my mom's patients was at the endocrinologist two doors down for my mom's office and told the doctor there that she wanted to get a gun and kill everyone in my mom's office cuz she was annoyed they didn't get her pain meds and she said it was easy to get a gun. Her prescription was already ready for her by the way. And the police came obviously and apparently she was wanted for something else so they arrested her on that. My mom's office people went to get the restraining order and fire her as a patient and her husband was also on the restraining order... the husband comes to the police station and after finding out what happened says, in front of a police officer, to his wife, "you're right, you should have blown all their brains out." And the cop was like "did you really just say that in front of a cop?" So yeah. Clearly these people were nuts. My mom said she knew the patient was nuts but she didn't know she was homocidal...


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, agreed. Kinda makes me wanna have babies now just in case I die young... But I know it's a bad idea. It would ruin the rest of my life financially if I don't die, and if I do I leave SO to raise kids on his own and they don't have a mother. Not worth it. Doing fun stuff, however... traveling, adventurous activities, etc. Worth considering.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep there are lots of nuts out there. But its not that easy to legally get a gun.


----------



## Cppeace

So Shae are you not TTC?


----------



## shaescott

CP- I know. Not sure why she said that. Though once you have a license it's easy-ish to get certain types right?

Edit: No, I'm WTT. I'm only on this thread cuz I met J from having a crazy cycle that made me think I was pregnant. And I kinda stuck around.


----------



## Cppeace

No matter if you have a license or not there is always the waiting period for hand guns and guns from legit stores. The only place it is shorter/easier to get guns is like hunting rifles from pawn shops and gun shows.


----------



## shaescott

CP- good to know. That must be the gun show loophole people talk about. While I believe in gun control (mostly because of people like her) and I think the waiting periods are good for avoiding impulse buys for impulse attacks by people who are ill, I definitely believe that guns should never be outlawed. It's against the constitution. I'm a liberal, but there are lines. Anyone who is not found to be mentally ill in a way that would make it reasonable to think they would harm others (which is not all mental illnesses) should be able to get a gun, I think. I agree with laws that say the guns have to be properly secured, since all the accidental toddler and child shootings have happened... but I think people should be able to have them in their home and outside of their home for either going to a range, hunting (which hurts my heart but I won't stop anyone), or if they have a license for it, concealed carry. Sadly people can be irresponsible with guns which causes the accidents with children to happen. Very sad.


----------



## gigglebox

Those places still run background checks though...and my guess is the two of them are on the "nope" list after this, if they weren't already!

Shae, so sorry to hear about that. That is so tragic, especially something to flukey like that. I hope their family finds peace. That has got to be difficult...very tragic any time a kid passes.

On a different note...

This baby has been active as all get out tonight. He was kicking or punching the crap out of my bladder earlier, and now...I don't even know what he's doing but it was strong! I'm regularly seeing his kicks from the outside now, and feeling them heavily on the inside. How can something just over a pound be so dang aggressive with his movements?! Like he legit woke me up as I was starting to doze. That's the first time that's happened.


----------



## Jezika

So sorry to hear about your coworker, Shae. That kind of stuff scares me. Also scary about your mum's patients. Will refrain from the gun talk, as I'm probably as anti as you can get. 

FUTURE!! I came on to report we got the Dockatot today, and I don't want to tempt fate, but so far so good! She's been asleep in it for almost an hour so far and I'm looking forward to sleeping not in a rigid-ass position. Pic below.

ETA: her weird-shaped head is because if her hematoma on the left side.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1434.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DobbyForever

Um they both need to be held on 51/50s. That's insane. They need to be charged with that. You cannot say stuff like that. =\. The upside is if they get arrested on a 51/50 and/or they have ROs then they will not be able to purchase or even touch a gun or ammo for the duration of the ROs/ minimum a few years.

Shae I mean I get it, you really never know but it's not worth compromising your quality of life imho. I generally feel like if my cousins kids aren't dead then anybody can make a baby work in any circumstance, so at the end of the day if you said you were ttc I'd be super stoked to stare at your tests and root you on. I'm pro you finishing that awesome program you just got into but I'm mostly just pro Shae. So you do you boo boo.

Awww gigs that's so cute! But sounds painful. I have always wondered how something so small can make such big ripples and waves and movements.

Jez glad the dockatot is working out great thus far. Hi little cupcake!

Ok so Tilly is how I pronounce Tili and in case y'all haven't heard Tilikum (infamously known as the Blackfish) died this morning :cry:


----------



## M&S+Bump

That onesie is so cute Jez. And Tilly obviously :haha:

Guns - hmm. You need a license here to even own an air rifle, and the result is that no-one does. It might be the murder capital of Europe but I dread to think what it'd be if guns were involved. A toddler got shot and died in my brother-in-law's street a few years back (an air rifle) and that's why those are now as good as banned too. Carrying any kind of weapon, even something like a screwdriver, is enough to get you a night in the cells and charged unless you have a good reason why you need to be toting a screwdriver about the streets.

Accidents with children might be the result of irresponsible gun owners, but the fact remains that you remove the guns, you remove the accidents. 

I grew up with guns and hunting, we used to shoot my uncle's shot gun at targets as children. I'm glad it's not something that is ever going to be a thing here.


----------



## wookie130

Okay, so since my last reply, we've discussed penii (more than one penis?), many different species of feathered fowl, vahootydooty hair and the many hair-removal/styling techniques of said-pubes, sex, body modification, and guns. Got it. Just another typical day on this thread. :rofl: :rofl: 

Ummm...I prefer to shave all of my pubes off. Bare. I've never waxed, and the idea of it scares me. Ouch.

M&S- You and I are very like-minded when it comes to body mods. I USED TO be heavily pierced, and I have a few tats, etc. And I agree with EVERYTHING you said about piercing kids' ears...it's just not done safely, or correctly, and those are really the primary issues with it. I won't even consider having Hannah's done until she asks, and when she does, it will be by an actual legitimate piercer with a piercing NEEDLE, not a gun.

Jez- Glad to hear things are a little better on the Tilly-Vanilly front. She looks pretty snugged-up in her cupcake jammies in that dockatot thing. My hypothetical and highly unlikely 3rd child will have one of those for sure! ;)

Dobs- Glad to hear you're feeling okay. And you waited until NOW to tell us that you and ex-SO did the dirty last weekend??? My, my. :rofl: It's too bad it was only mediocre sex, however. If I was going to have some bedrest sex after all you went through last weekend, he best be givin' me some GOOD SHIT. You know what I mean? :rofl:

I have to plan some meals to throw in the freezer for DH and the kids while I'm gone Thursday night through Sunday afternoon...because Vivaaaaa Las Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whooohoooo :holly:


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh so jealous of your Vegas trip! I want to go back! Have you been before? I swear though, there's something in the air that doesn't allow you to sleep. We were in bed around 2 I think and up by 6. And I think that sleep was broken...I did feel like two nights there was plenty though. I didn't have that "oh, our time here is done already?" feeling. I was ready to leave. Funny thing is we (hubs and I) didn't gamble at all. We shopped, went to a strip club (always my idea, never his), went to a cirque de sole show (LOVED IT AND HIGHLY RECOMMEND) and saw Tosh do stand up. We finally gambled at the airport where I won $13 in a penny slot machine :thumbup:

May the gambling gods be smiling upon you!

Awww Jez :cloud9: look how peaceful she is! How did she do through the night?

Ok I'll have to look up Tiikum now.


----------



## gigglebox

OOOHHH that Orca! I never saw Blackfish. I know about it, and hear it will change your thoughts about the animals at Seaworld, but that was an opinion I already had. Heck, I hate when people keep betta fish in anything smaller than a 5 gallon tank...

And it snowed here last night. First snowfall of the season! They called for 1-3 inches but looking out there it looks like it's 3-4 and still snowing. So typical here..they rarely get it right!

If anyone follows our ducky youtube channel, I finally got a new video up last night.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs i saw that tilikum died. It's sad to see that they say he lived a long live!! 35 years is not old! One of our resident pods of orcas is "missing" (presumed dead) a member, J2, aka "Granny" is estimated in her 90s closer to 100 years old!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh god she's so cute jez!!! I'm glad it seems to be working! If you like it I may splurge on one, I feel like the reviews are too good to ignore and I'm easily sucked into things lol, the company just won an award for best new baby product for their cloud dock a for whatever that is lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Everyone else hi and I hope your all doing well! Life has been both very stressful and very busy as of late, here's hoping things calm down a bit!


----------



## Michellebelle

I have some test porn coming your way in a sec! I need opinions!


----------



## Michellebelle

So to preface this... I did something really silly. I pulled out this cheapie to take this morning, saw that it had these indentations on it (probably from being banged around in my bathroom cabinet by other stuff), and proceeded to use it anyways. I figured, eh, I'm sure it will be negative, no need to waste another test. I haven't had my normal pregnancy symptoms. In hindsight, I should have just used another test. 

Now I think there may be a line on there! But I'm not sure. It's hard to tell with those other dots on there. I put it next to an opk to see where the line would be. 

Let me know what you guys think. I may TOTALLY be imagining it. Or it could be a fluke test (not the first time I've thought I've had a positive and it not be). 

I plan on trying to take another one in a bit to see if it shows anything. How long do you need to hold pee for?


----------



## Michellebelle

Here's one more view in different lighting


----------



## FutureMrs

I see a line Michelle!! FRER time?!


----------



## gigglebox

I definitely see a line, especially in that second picture!

Hi Future! What's been up? How are you feeling?

PL, I think I recall learning about "Granny" on some documentary. Sad to hear she's MIA :(


----------



## Michellebelle

I actually found a frer at my house a few weeks ago! I think I'll do another cheapie first, and if that's positive, dip the frer.

DH is gone for most of the day, and I'd love to test agin before he gets home later this afternoon/eve. That way I know if it's actually positive before he gets home.

I still feel skeptical because I don't feel pregnant like I have before. I guess we will see. I want a clear line before I call it a positive!


----------



## Cppeace

I see the line!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see something on that too Michelle! FX :D

Woo, Vegas! I'd love to go sometime, I've been to New York once for four days and that's been it. I do like a gamble though so I'd probably end up bankrupt.


----------



## DobbyForever

I see it too!

PL I heard about Granny. Some sources are saying she may only be 80ish but still a far cry from Seaworld's "wild orcas only live 30-40 years anyway" vomit. Males do tend to die sooner (about ten years) but 70 versus Tili's 36. Pft PFT I say

Wookie vahootydooty lol in his defense he was good doing everything I like it really was more about the loosely goosey state of my vahoot and that everyone always says sex is so much better pregnant so I had high expectations.

Ummmm I forgot everything else so off to watch the duck video


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not a fan of gambling. A- I work too hard for my money. B- My family had some gamblers who went like zombie mode at the slots and put my 13 year old cousin in charge of us lol c- The last time I was near a casino my ex before ex-SO lost was up $10k, I told him to walk away, he didn't, and then was in the hole $6k. I'll give you one guess as to whom he then assaulted verbally, emotionally, physically, and sexually. But after a day long drive and all night in the casino with no room booked I wasn't going to make it home driving alone.

So nutshell hard pass


----------



## Michellebelle

I have friends who loooove going to Vegas. I've never been. I'm not much of a gambler myself, but I think I would love the shows and FOOD. I hear there are a ton of great restaurants there. Sounds like a fun city to hang out in, especially for a girl's trip!


----------



## Michellebelle

I just took two wondfos (from different batches, just in case of a bad batch) and a FRER. All have lines! Faint, but there.

I'm gonna go make lunch and let these dry a bit, then I'll post pics! I hope for darker lines tomorrow.


----------



## Fern81

Michelle I definitely see a line!! Fx hun!


----------



## shaescott

I see the lines! So exciting!


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle super exciting!!! Can't wait to see


----------



## Michellebelle

Here are the tests. One batch of wondfos looks darker than the other. Of course I forgot to to mark which was from which batch. So I may not be able to tell progression tomorrow. :dohh: I may just wind up doing another from each batch tomorrow morning.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Whooop! Those are undeniable :happydance:

Especially that bottom Wondfo.

Can't wait to see tomorrow's :D


----------



## Cppeace

Yep BFP! Congrats!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thank you! I'm a little nervous, because every other pregnancy I've been on progesterone, so I hope my levels are okay. I HOPE things are still looking good on Monday, and then I will call my doctor to get tests done. Ahhhh I can't believe I got pregnant without ovulation meds!

I really hope things are still looking good on Monday, too because then DH can cancel the SA he had scheduled for that morning. :)

Now I just have to wait like 5 more hours for DH to get home and then I can tell him!


----------



## Fern81

Yay Michelle! Stick embie stick!!! BABY ASPRIN ;) :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Actually, that's the one thing I've done differently this time! I've been talking baby aspirin all cycle!


----------



## Cppeace

Well I hope it's a nice sticky bean and that line gets darker and darker!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay!!! Congrats!!!! Hope the baby aspirin does the trick and baby sticks whhhhhoooit


----------



## Cppeace

I am prolly gonna try more pineapple this cycle and see if it helps :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Oooh do it, CP! I tried that one cycle, but no BFP. :( But I know it's helped others!

Oh, also after ovulation was confirmed, I've been eating 3-5 Brazil nuts a day.


----------



## shaescott

Omg, :bfp:! Congrats! Stick baby stick!

The roads here are horrendous. I spun 90 degrees. Everyone was going 30 mph in a 55 zone.


----------



## shaescott

Michelle are you 10dpo? That's a good line for 10dpo isn't it?


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait Shae like your car spun?! Are you ok? I mean obs ok enough to be posting lol but you know what I mean


----------



## kittykat7210

Woo!!! No denying those lines!!! FX for a sticky bean!!


----------



## gigglebox

Mich!!! Congrats! I can't wait to see the lines darken up! That line is definitely darker than my 10dpo bfp with DS1. Ooooo lookin' good!

Dobs, let,me know what you think of the video :) I warn you it's long and just me ranting for a bit, so not that great. Also, regarding orca ages, I hate the argument of "that's what they live to in the wild". Even if it were true, that means nothing. I'm pretty sure I could keep a human alive for most of their life expectancy in a room in my home, if I could bring in a doctor to help them now and again. That doesn't mean that person would live a fulfilling life or be even remotely close to the same as they would be if they were allowed to leave and explore the world and interact with other humans. Kwim? Or did I just get too twisted there with keeping a human captive?

Shae, glad you weren't hurt. My SIL almost died today in the snow also! She fishtailed in her car, went off the road, and came within a foot of smashing into a large tree. Miraculously she was fine and even the car was unscathed. She did have to have the car pulled back onto the road by a tractor, however.


----------



## campn

Michelle!!!! Definitely preggo hun!' Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

I lost my whole post nooooo

Basically gigs not twisted. Valid point. And it was long but I enjoyed it/your facial expressions/voice/how quiet the ducks get when eating/the fact your duck pasture is bigger than my condo lol/your new garden space/attempted bump display/the angry bird at the end lol


----------



## gigglebox

I'm impressed you watched all of it! And yeah those f-ers have a larger living space than we do. Well, if you exclude our basement. That's just their fenced in run and duck house. If you include the fenced in yard space it exceeds our entire house square footage.


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle big congrats that is bfp!! Praying for sticky baby for you!

Shae glad you are okay. 

Gigs, glad SIL is okay too.

Sorry I kind of suck at responses today. Been enjoying our snow day playing Pokémon. Also fixed a homemade lasagna &#128522; we got 5.5 inches of snow last night to early this morning so haven't done much. I know some people get more but my poor lil car can't handle winter weather driving the best and I don't want to risk lil jedi.

Anyways hope everyone has a great and safe weekend.


----------



## TexasRider

michelle- congrats! I too pray it sticks!

We ended up with almost 2 inches of snow and you would have thought it was an apocalypse. We got out of school at noon and basically all businesses closed early and several were closed today too. I stayed home and loved every minute it. No shame I am still in my pajamas. But I will have to go to the grocery store tomorrow....ugh


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* soon as hubs and I finish this tv series " Being Human" I will run thru your Vid - I LOVE your ducky vids! I need a duck emoji lol
And LOL about Baby boy doing Karate in there:haha:

This series is REALLY cool- we JUST subscribed to netflix! First month free- only reason why- hopefully by then taxes are near refunded!
As we werent spose to add anymore debt lol.

*Michelle* OMG YAY:happydance: Soooo happy for you!!!!!
Wow! I am stoked about the aspirin since I just got back on it this month!
:wohoo:

*Jez* Til is lookin VERY comfy in the jammies and that Dock!

You all HAVE TO watch this movie" Everybody Loves Babies"!!!
I saw it in theater years ago! Now that we have NetFlix-- Me and hubbard just finished it and he LOVED it.
It follows a set of babies from diff countries around the world for their first year!
OMG mega funny and CUTE! Very interesting how diff cultures raise babies!
Here's a link to the Trailer, and babies in the movie:
https://www.focusfeatures.com/babies

*Shae* sorry about your co worker, and so glad you weren't hurt!
Scary about your mom's crazy ass patient!!!

AFM- I am working on a Dog Care Vid allllll day that I made this morning but have alot of graphics/pics to insert, so hope to have it up within an hour!
FIRST day I have uploaded less than 2-3 vids:shock:

I am thrilled my temp jumped up to range I was when preg with DS!
Oddly and thrillingly, I am pretty sure I am *BOTH 6dpo AND 2dpo!*:rofl:
3 mornings from now I get to start POAS:dance:
That will be Tues, the same day hubs picks me up again, so hoping I can get a :bfp: for sure before then/in the timeframe we are together next week, so I can film my bfp scavenger hunt reveal :haha:
Now that I am nonstop making vids daily, he won't suspect it's anything more than a vid for our channel:thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

I'm just in a fabulous mood today for no good reason lol Feeling all hopeful again after a pretty blah morning. 
J I will be stalking your tests now... Can't really stalk your chart too much you don't sleep lol.


----------



## JLM73

So al my crampiness is gone and I just have sore nips and super thick creamy cm , but I placed PINK where my temps are now over DS's :bfp: chart from 2010 and my temp today was as high as my temp 7 days _*after*_ I got my bfp with him (4 days after AF was due) :shock:

can't wait for morning temp!
Gonna make sure the house stays at normal temp despite being like 33 deg tonight ! brrrr for Florida!


----------



## gigglebox

J, we started watching "The OA" on netflix, per my brother's recommendation. It's good so far...only on episode 4 I think. It's funny, since I just referenced keeping a human alive but in confinement, and it's a theme in the episode I just watched so that wa skins of eerie!

Is "everybody loves babies" kid friendly? I might pop it on while DS is distracted with ABC mouse or something. 

Can't wait to see your doggy video <3 and hope you have a nice pink surprise for hubby shortly!

Tex good luck at the grocery store! I, too, have to go tomorrow but the storm chaos should be gone by now.

Fluek, I think we got hit with the same storm. Sounds like you got a couple inches more than us though. 

Cpp, yay for optimism! Hope it doesn't let you down! 

Double pink lines for everyone! :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

J, you've just inspired me to temp next time we ttc, if we ttc. I would be thrilled with getting to look forward to the temp daily...lso different from tww days where nothing is happening. Temping would have been fun (as I like to obsess).


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I'm watching it rn and there's lots of bare breasts (mostly for breastfeeding) and some exposed baby/toddler genitals. You can make your own decisions about what is kid-friendly from that.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I'm okay haha I wasn't in the road I was in the driveway of where I work so it was okay. The person behind me just stopped and waited for me to orientate myself. It was a relatively slow spin too. Just couldn't stop it. The roads were HELL but I went slow after the spin so I was okay.


----------



## Michellebelle

Glad you're ok, Shae!

Ugh, I also have to go to the grocery store today. I'm going to try to go this morning before it gets crazy. 

I've been up since two, just tossing and turning. I think a nap will most likely be happening this afternoon! Tested again this morning since I'm up anyways and had to pee... and the lines are still there! Hard to tell if they're darker since the tests are wet, but I think they're at least the same, not lighter. I know wondfos aren't the best for showing progression anyways. 

Thanks for the well wishes, everyone! I hope this baby sticks too! DH and I are cautiously excited.


----------



## gigglebox

Tell us some specifics about how you told hubby and his reaction! Sorry about the sleep, is it because of your excitement? And yes, wondfo's are good for early testing but not progression. In fact i'm following a journal now where the woman thought her baby wasn't sticking due to no progression on wondfo. She took a frer and BAM, test line was darker than the control! So maybe another frer is on order?

Sorry if I'm repeating myself but I got sun burned yesterday on my cheeks. At least I think I did. But how strange is that? I've heard your sun burn chances are higher in the snow but for real? I was only outside for a half an hour or less, and it was snowing at the time so pretty cloudy :shrug:

And Fluek!!! I love that your ticker for little jedi is star wars figurines :haha: appropriate.

Funny note, I forgot to mention according to my dates in the computer at the ob, I'm due on 5/13 (wedding anniversary <3 ) but I baby is measuring 9 days ahead -- which makes my due date the very date we were commenting on, Star Wars day (May the Fourth). Yeah I'll be trying to not have that as the c section date lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

You don't want a Star Wars day baby? What's wrong with you?! :wacko: :haha:

I'm sort of glad to hear it's not just the UK where things grind to a halt over two inches of snow. It's so funny. We haven't had any snow at all this year - it's barely even dipped below zero at any point.

Shae, just out of curiosity, why would breastfeeding boobs and toddlers' bits render a film unsuitable for children? Sounds like your average day in a house with toddlers and babies :haha: Kids don't care about stuff like that.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've lost 6lb since I last weighed myself.

I think this calls for Mickey D's :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Texas NE TN also treats snow like an apocalypse. Once we went to grocery store for our weekly trip and there was seriously only 3 loaves of bread on shelf! Also hoping for bfp this cycle for you!

J I hope you get CH today. It looks like you've Od right now though so that's good. Hope you can do scavenger hunt for DH too :)

Cppeace hope that's a good sign for this cycle 

Gigs yes I believe we did get hit by same storm. Everything that melted yesterday refroze last night. It was 4 degrees last night but felt below 0 with wind chill. As for temping I would be excited but also scared of temp drop of doom would appear. I definitely looked forward to temps more in tww.

Shae glad you didn't get hit in parking lot. Glad people are cautious. Oh and I think you'd asked before about temping method. I did oral temps, it was accurate for me :)

Okay my memory sucks off to look at new page then post.


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle I tried to test same general time too for comparison and wondfos aren't best for progression. I forgot how far I was before the test line was darker than control. Oh and feel free to share line porn ;)

Gigs ouch on sunburn. Is it something about the snow reflecting the rays? Bahaha I know my ticker is ironic this week hehe. Also your ticker has been one of my cravings, yum!

M&S in America people get upset about nudity or partial nudity. Plenty of violence is okay but naked body, omg! But it doesn't bother everyone here, just saying overall culturally that's been the view. Oh go enjoy McDonald, I really love their cheeseburger happy meal.


----------



## Michellebelle

I think everyone has gotten the same storm! Luckily, the 20 degree temps scared a lot of people away from the grocery store. It was almost empty! 

Sorry about the sunburn Gigs. That is crazy that you'd get it after just being outside for a bit like that!

Woooo! Treat yourself, M&S!

So to tell DH I basically wrapped the test in some Christmas tissue paper, put it in a gift bag and told him I got him a late Christmas present. He saw the test and thought it was a trick. And then he didn't see the lines, even though I showed him where they were! But eventually I got him to believe me. He is excited now! I think we are both just cautious and not wanting to get our hopes up too much, just in case. 

Now that they have dried, I saw that my tests this morning are definitely darker than yesterday's! Not a lot, but definitely enough. Makes me feel A LOT better about things, since with yesterday I only had one day to go off of, so no comparison.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh, M&S I think the not being able to sleep thing was probably excitement and stress and just so many thoughts running through my head. I did wind up catching about an hour from 6-7am again.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Shae, I'll have to give it a try. The boobs and baby bits don't bother me, and my own will be popped out to feed baby soon enough (hopefully). M&S, agreed with the above on what Fluek said. Nudity is weird...night time shows seem to be littered with soft core porn and sex references, but show a breastfeeding woman or baby bits and they're blurred out. The only exception I've seen is on the National Geographic channel with breasts exposed in tribal cultures. I've seen classic art go both ways, which is a shame. They really should not blur out breasts on classic art, IMO. 

And yet, when I had Tv, I used to see adverts in the middle of the day for female sex toys :shrug: seems so backwards. I'll definitely be adopting some Norwegian concepts when it comes to sex ed for the kids, that is talking about it early with an emphasis on loving your partner and really respecting them.

And yeah, sun burn from snow reflection. It can be brutal. Have you heard of snow blindness? Omg sounds like hell...basically (and it happens to extreme hikers, like the moutn everest tacklers) the sun is so bright and it reflects back off the snow that your eyeballs get sun burned. You are blind until the sunburn heals. Can you imagine navigating a mountain blind? Eep.

Lol m&s! Nah, rather not with the star wars date. Maybe if I was a huge fan, but I'm not. It's nostalgic for me, I enjoy it, my dad's a fanatic, but I'm not as "all about it" as I wish I was. Seriously. I kind of like the fandom of it. But...eh. Although little Levin might have to be an ewok for his first halloween...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, could even be a bit of frostbite to your cheeks!

Michelle, congratulations on the bfp! I definitely see those lines and I am on my phone in the lowest brightness settings...

So hubby put Logan into a jumper he hadn't previous worn, when I got him ready for bed I saw this jumper was ment for 3-6 month olds.. the sad thing is that it fit him sooo well, Logan isn't even 2 month old . They grow up so darn fast!!


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHHHH I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!! Good friends of ours just called to tell us they're pregnant!!!!!!! I've always wanted to be pregnant at the same time as a good friend or relative, so I'm thrilled! There are a few friends/family that told us they were going to start trying this year, but these friends are already 12 weeks! Which means our babies will be less than 3 months apart :happydance: I'm so excited.

PL, I hadn't considered that but maybe...it doesn't burn or anything, it's just red. I put some of my homemade plantain salve on it so we'll see how it looks tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

M&S, what Fleuks said. I'm not offended by boobs and baby bits, but in the USA a lot of people are. That's why so many people in the USA think breastfeeding in public is inappropriate. Makes me angry. Let people feed their babies! Lots of restaurants and some stores will make you breastfeed in the bathroom.


----------



## shaescott

So I got in another car incident today... but this time, car is not okay. I fishtailed into a pole on my road and destroyed the right back of my car. Okay, not destroyed, but it's bad. It was able to be driven home but barely. It was my own fault, I was late for work and was going too fast for the conditions. Didn't realize the roads would still be so bad today when it snowed yesterday. Luckily, I'm still okay. Just a little soreness in my neck from being slammed around.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Censoring the nipples on works of art? Really? In this age when all you have to do is go online and you can see all the nipples, and everything else, at the tap of a button. I don't know whether that's really sad, or just ridiculous. &#129300;

And blurring out babies just makes me really uncomfortable (as actually does people being offended by breastfeeding) because the subtext is that it's something sexual or offensive, that people should be shielded from.

Here, people have the right to feed their babies protected by law. No matter where, a woman cannot be asked to move or leave (unless health and safety issue and she is somewhere dangerous obviously) for breastfeeding.

And I presume they don't blur out men's nipples, despite the fact that those actually have no purpose.


----------



## shaescott

I agree, it makes babies seem sexual. And no, they don't blur out men's nipples. Not even on Disney channel I think. But they don't have female boobs to blur out at all. Men aren't allowed to go around with no shirt in a restaurant or store, but in public I'm pretty sure it's legal. Women, not so much. And women are often heckled if they breastfeed in public. Makes me sick.


----------



## shaescott

Question: why do men have nipples? They serve no purpose. So why are they there? Basically everything on and in the human body has a purpose. Except male nipples.


----------



## gigglebox

It's because males and females start out developing just about the same inside the womb, but the genitalia shifts into the sex of the baby. For whatever reason, the nipples have already formed and remain there on men, even though they serve no purpose. In women, breast tissue and the mechanics of the breast-feeding process will develop under the nipples later on in life (Puberty). I mean I guess the glands must develop earlier but you get my point I hope. 

I agree with the blurring out of baby bits...it's less common than the more popular "clever camera angles" so the bits aren't displayed on screen at all.

Shae, be careful out there! Drive slower woman!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I wasn't going more than 30 :cry:


----------



## shaescott

It's quite interesting though that men have some milk ducts and mammary tissue. Men have been able to produce milk before. However, it's anyone's guess what the quality of the milk is and how much stimulation it takes to produce any at all. From what I've read, it requires a lot of stimulation.


----------



## baby D

Hi ladies! Can I join your chatter please? I actually got so engrossed in your stories that I read the first 300 pages before giving up and skipping to last page! &#128561;&#128516;

Quick bit about me -- me and my hubby to be have two children aged 16 and 7 and thought we were done BUT I've gone all broody again and after about two years of yes/no/not sure from DH he finally did the deed without pulling out tonight!! He really worries about money but I think we would get by! No one can ever really afford a baby right? The deal is I get a baby and gets the keyboard he has always wanted &#128514; Thing is, I think I ovulated a couple of days ago &#128546; But I'm not certain as I don't track my cycle too closely. I guess I just have to hope he doesn't change his mind by next month!! 

So, that's me! Big hello to you all!!


----------



## baby D

Also I'm from sunny England -- a city called Portsmouth in the South Coast &#128516;


----------



## JLM73

:hi:
Sorry Sunday is crazy family day with DS.
We made an impromptu decision to skip Chuck E Cheese - which I had promised DS a few days ago as we knew today would be 33 friggin degrees and high humidity ( BRRRRR) this morning- and headed to the Manatee Viewing Center!!
It was VERY cool and educational. They gather at the local waters from the Power Plant ( water is near 80 degrees- they come anytime water is below 68 degrees- which takes several cold days here to occur)
But we saw TONS of manatee moms and dads and babies!!!
They also had a lonnnnnng nature trail we will finish next Sunday that leads to this massive tower you climb- at least 5 stories if not 8-10! and it overlooks the entire nature preserve, estuary, education center, butterfly garden etc.
We even got to see a butterfly emerging from it's chrysalis and drop to the bottom of the small plexiglass cage to dry it's wings in the sun, and there were 2 others down there, as welll as 2-3 bright green caterpillars. DS loved it and chatted with EVERYone who passed lol. A lady even gave him a Manatee sculpture!
Sooo...great day but ran outta time:brat:
BEST part???? NO CHARGE!!!! FREEEEE!!!!:wohoo:
Like seriously !? YES! arking and admission all freeee! You only pay for reasonable concession stand food- we had big soft pretzels- salt, and cinnamon sugar HOT out of the oven which was sooooo nice with the whipping wind and 33 degrees off the water! And hot chocolate of course:cloud9:
I filmed ALOT and zillions of pics- gonna use them in a vid that will likely take me till tomorrow to edit/upload. Just soooo much there to see/read.
I LOVE <3 That an educational place was FREE- sooo many families with kiddos there! And I have been in this area of Florida since like the 80's! and NEVER been to the manatee center!!
Apparently it was not planned- when the plant upgraded their solar paneling and added this new pump in like 1986?? They just noticed that when we got cold temps - manatees gathered where the water is discharged to the Bay:shrug:
So it is an official Federal and State Manatee Sanctuary and Nature Preserve now! very cool! Off to read


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi baby d! I hope you ovulated later than you thought and get your BFP this month!


----------



## Michellebelle

J, that sounds like such a fun day. I love fun, free stuff. That's the best kind of day. :)


----------



## TexasRider

Yay for crosshairs J!!!


----------



## baby D

Thanks Michelle! According to an ovulation calendar, I should actually ovulate today or tomorrow but judging my cramps I'd say it was probably Thursday or Friday! So really not sure!


----------



## Cppeace

Hi Baby D. They are an entertaining group for sure lol. I've been on with them a little over a month myself. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like such a fun day J and ditto n teh congrads for crosshairs. Sure hope you caught that eggy or two lol


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* Men have nips cuz all babies are made the same- the y chrome is only supposed to trigger certain cells to become testes rather than ovaries, and the clitoris to become a penis ( glands really- the head). Otherwise all babies appear female as embies until that stage where the sex differentiates due to XX or XY. Check out XYY or XXY etc and you will find some very interesting effects extras of those chromes cause on the body. But the cells that form nips, are say- part of the "base" design= men get nips too, they just have the Y chrome trigger testes rather than ovs, which will later trigger Testosterone production, and less estrogen than us- which will prevent fatty tissue from gathering in the boob area. Men with XYX I believe tend to have VERY small man parts- micro penis...which is a thing in porn:roll: and they do actually develop more rounded hips, and breasts, as women with XXY will be fairly flat chested, have bigger clitoral areas like a teeny penis, and overall body shape will be very straight when viewed from the front.
Human Sexual Behavior class at my college went into great detail on this, and was sooo interesting! But they also discussed sexual deviance...

Which brings me to the next topic- Kiddie Porn *M&S*
The US is VERY uncomfortable with nudity in public/ breastfeeding etc, even tho there are a few topless beaches, and MANY ppl wear T backs at the beach, ppl still galk:shock::roll:
Many a prude still in this society. I am NOT bothered by nudity in appropriate places ( not on the city bus, or while mowing your front yard etc) but the BFing shaming here is so friggin dumbass:growlmad:
I am very open to it, and when I went to Portugal, I had to do a dbl take when a women in a nice restaurant dropped the strap on her dress , flung a boob out OPENLY- no cover etc, and latched baby and NO ONE batted an eye or even bothered a 2nd glance :rofl:
I LOVED it!!! Here we unfortunately have a HUGE porn industry and IMO men are warped to gawk and drool over every nude part grrrr,...
and we unfortunately are one of the biggest prob countries for Kiddie Porn ppl:growlmad:
Therefore I don't really mind baby bits/little girl bits esecially being blurred in certain venues. I have SEEN men taping NINE year old lil girls cheerleading at my son's peewee football league games way back when!! I was furious! 
SERIOUSLY!??
F'n perv ass dads- commenting on how hot the 12 and 13 y/o girls were etc, and filming them up their little skirts when they bent to tie shoes etc. 
I went off on one of them!
So sickening - I have no idea how ANY one looks at babies and/or kids and thinks oooh la la....sexy...I'm turned on ...
WTF???
Anyway- Not much new here for me other than the temp went up again from 98.2 ystrdy to 98.3 today:dance:
Feeling good about this cycle:thumbup:

*Fluek* thx, just updated my chart finally and YES I got CH's!!!
On the SECOND dip as expected...I tried to find charts of any BFPs with 2 O's but haven't found any yet! I know it happens!
Right now based on cramping fert signs and my ovary pains, I am thinking I O'd from each ovary at diff times!
Oh and with when I took the Clomid...
They state "_you can expect to ovulate 5-10 days after your last Clomid is taken_".... Well that first dip and Ov pain would be at the 6 days after last Clomid mark, and the 2nd dip would be 10 days after the last Clomid pill:haha:
So I am thinking I hit both marks, the early possibility and the latest one.
I knew FF woould likely give CH only for the last dip, as I have never in 8 years seen a dbl CH chart....don't think it will do that anyway...

Either way, the 2nd Ov where the CHs are would be more likely the fully mature egg, whereas that early end dip would give more chance for multi's but less mature eggies...so :shrug:
Excited to test!
Soooo excited we got 5 more 88 cent wally's today :shhh: I legit was ducking as mom passed the register I was at with hubs cuz this Pink hair is hard to misss:rofl:
Hubs said "there she is!" and I did that slow sink and duck under the counter thing as she passed looking all over for us :rofl:
The cashier even stopped scanning to look down at me :haha:
I told her we were hiding from my mother and she just laughed- but she came BACK!
So I had to let hubs pay alone, and cut her off before she saw him and distract her hehe- fun n games with grandma!

*Gigs* SUPER enjoyed watching your baby duckling vids omg how frickin CUTE<3!
And really liked the way your "Bordello" can be relocated- albeit with effort- wheels was a GREAT idea! As was the "pallet" fencing around the compost area:thumbup:
I am surely copying that one at the next house!
BTW checked my small worm box and tho it is moist, I have lost almost ALL my worms :(
I sifted the soil and found 1 adult and 1 baby, tho there may be a few more.
The 30's temps here have them bunched in the center. I am gonna get another cpl cups of night crawlers and red worms ( approx 40 worms in each at wally) and dump em in, then take the box to hubs so I can be more diligent on care.
Gonna move it into our spare room or over Romeo's crate too. 
I think the ant here I had issues with caused probs for the worms :(


----------



## JLM73

Finally caught up ....hubs just text me about something in a series he saw years ago, that he has been bugging me for MONTHS to watch but we couldn't find it - now we HAVE it on Netflix, we started it ystrdy like 8 eps in a row!
he is back home WATCHING it without me now, and texted me a bunch of stuff I haven't even SEEN yet WTF???:hissy:
I HATE when ppl ruin stuff in movies or shows they have seen, or even just hiint "oh watch this part!" or ""ooh this is a good part"
STFU!!!! I wanna watch MYSELF and get to be surprised by twists and such without KNOWING they are coming ! grrrrr

Annyway...

*babyD*:hi:
Welcome to the Crazybus! I too hope you didn't O far before the non-pullout!
Either way HOLD OUT on him getn that keyboard till AFTER you get your :bfp::thumbup:
Dannnnnngle the carrot hun!!!:haha:
And LUV your Avatar quote!

*Gigs* Everybody Loves Babies is an AMAZING movie.
Mainly how diff the cultures are for feeding a baby, washing a baby, how they transport them around, how they leave them alone, and cut hair!
We would be getting child services visits if we did some of these things LOL.
There's lots of natural shots of boobs, and nude babies. 
They follow 4 babies from preg thru first year. 
In the credits they do a update a few years later of the babies names, and what they look like now- so watch that part too!
But yea
*1* is in Namibia ( womens' boobs always exposed, and babies naked usually)
they do gut a already slaughtered sheep or goat...and the way mom handles "bathing" snot cleaning and - no diapers but poo on her leg...:sick: and :-k LOL
*2* is in San Fran Cali - hipster type parents, a scene with baby and mom in a hot tub I missed this time as i was cooking, but likely some nudity there)
Dad let's baby face plant at the park :rofl::dohh:
*3* is in Tokyo no nudity that I recall...
*4* is a Mongolian family that while welll set up they appear to have a nomadic gypsy lifestyle raising cattle, goats and chickens...
THAT is by far our fave fam - such a peaceful lifestyle and the "baby" is nude here n there, no diapers, and allowed to freely roam btwn calves etc :shock:

*Shae* CAREFUL woman lol Glad you are OK....AGAIN lol sorry about the car!

*Tex* Chart stalking again!!

*Michelle* where are your "darker" stick pics???
You are in FLAGRANT violation! lol


----------



## JLM73

oh totally forgot to add...Game...App...Free... called Good Pizza Great Pizza....so addicted lol. It's simple - just make orders properly and gain money to upgrade the shop and beat the rival across the street- funny customers too
And a news caster who's funny too lol...I just got robbed for not upgrading locks:rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle glad it continued to dry darker. Are you going to test every day or every other?

Gigs snow blindness would suck. Honestly, I usually wear sunglasses when snows out. My eyes are sensitive to sunlight and brightness. Also happy for your friend and being due fairly close:happydance:

Pacific glad to hear Logan is growing well :) my nephew was the same.

Shae Oh no. I'm glad you are okay. Did you have liability only or full coverage? Accidents suck regardless of fault, extent or lack of injuries, etc. 

Welcome babyD. Hope you're date for O was off. Do you ever notice EWCM? I didn't have to check internally thankfully so it made guessing fertile time much easier

Okay gotta read latest page.


----------



## Flueky88

J that sounds like a good day. Even ducking to avoid crazy mom :rofl: also woohoo for CH! Here's to at least one sticky bean this time :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Been cleaning all day so read but no energy to respond other than I was gawking at a breastfeeding mom and she turns red and starts apologizing profusely for breastfeeding in public and stands up to go to the restroom and I was like giiiiirl stop don't even apologize I'm just looking because I love your shirt/cover combo and thinking I want one just like it

I think it's the opposite of being adverse to sexuality. Boobs were clearly created to be ogled as sexual objects not to feed babies. Like people can't handle that breasts were meant to feed babies or something. Such a bizarre world we live in


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Fluek*! Love the star wars figure on ticker hehe I sent a pic to hubs as he is a huge fan, and he thought it was great!

I forgot to add my "symts" so to speak- my nips are very sore, and I noticed as of this morning, I have to pee every hour at least If I drink anything, even if I don't I am peeing every couple hours :huh:
Not weird for most ppl , but I have a camel bladder and literally pee when I get up - around 530am when hubs works, and even with coffee and then some juice, I won't feel the need to pee again for at least 5 -7 hrs usually! So usually early a.m. then late afternoonish, and again before bed!

I HATE having to stop what I am doing a pee!!!
This morning I wasn't packed and was rushing so all I had was HALF a cup of coffee with my eggs n toast...
Welll I peed at 730 am when I got up, by the time I got to moms at 930 I had to pee, but we had to get DS by 10 so I held it, then IMMED went to the bathroom to pee when we got to the Manatee center at 1020am, then we walked like 45 mins, and I had to pee AGAIN!
Very odd for me... Had a 8 oz hot choc at 12pm, and by 130pm had to pee AGAIN, but held it till we got home at 230pm...
Just peed AGAIN around 5pm after 1/4 cup of choc cappucino, nothing to drink since as I am working on graphics for vids, and now I have had to pee yet again for about 40 mins ( i HATE stopping what I am working on to pee lol)...so that's like 2 hrs since the last time with VERY little fluid intake!

It sounds horrible but honestly today I have taken in about
-4oz coffee at brkfst (eggs n toast)
-8 oz hot chocolate with lunch ( pretzel)
-3 oz cho cappucino, and 1 small orange in the eve, and like 8 chestnuts...
oh and I had a snickers bar mini earlier and a handful of potato chips..

That's like 15oz TOTAL fluids today ( :blush: I know I know...I'll get some water in me after typing this) but WTH?? How am I fullllll bladder peeing each of these times with so little fluid today?? The only foods today with fluid really were the small orange I had 2+ hrs ago, and the egg yolks early am ( over medium) lol
seriously ! Hoping this is a good sign toward bfp, cuz I usually can drink coffee and soda alllllll day and legit only pee am, afternoo, and before bed:shrug:

*Dobber!!!!* DONUT HOLE :wohoo:
Oh yea, and science says the reason areolas darken in preg/after is to make an easy "target" for baby's initial poor near sighted vision to hone in on :thumbup:
Makes sense to me as all early baby toys lean toward contrasting patterns colors to attract them .


----------



## Cppeace

Um a donut hole is smaller than a lime as far as I'm aware or are these some kinda super donut holes? lol


----------



## Cppeace

Is it bad that I am looking forward to POAS with OPKs and I look more forward to OPKs cause they always have 2 lines lol Well CD 6 tomorrow so I will begin doing the opks in case ovulation decides to stay early.


----------



## gigglebox

Not sad at all cpp! Who doesn't love a nice pair of pink lines?

Hi baby! Welcome to the conversation :D here's to hoping you haven't ovulated quite as early as your thought, but if you did, fingers crossed he remains on board for next month! One he remembers how nice protection free sex on demand is, he'll probably oblige ;) 

J, what a fun day! And to think of all the money you saved by not going to chuck e cheese! You actually reminded me, i want to take Des there. He's never been. Closest one is 45 minutes away though, so i'm reluctant....not to mention the cost. But i know he'd love it. Maybe for his birthday...

can't remember anything else. I'm lassing out in bed with the ipad in my lap, per the norm...

Oh! J! I learned how to crochet today. I'm working on a baby hat. It's been...interesting lol. I pulled it out and restarted 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Jezika

Hi Baby D! Hope you get lucky with ovulation timing! If not, would you keep trying and bust out the OPKs, temping etc.?

J - what a super fun day! Educational stuff like that absolutely SHOULD be free. Like museums in Europe (and elsewhere, I'm sure). And is this baby movie the same as "Babies" that came out maybe five years ago? If so, there was this scene where the kid drags his cat across the floor by a string tied to its neck. It had made me burst into tears!

Re: breastfeeding in public, I find the argument against it such nonsense. I saw a woman say on Facebook once that she doesn't want her 12-year-old son seeing a woman breastfeeding because boobs are a sexual thing and not appropriate for a 12-year-old boy to see. Uhhh, how about you each your son that while boobs CAN be sexual, they also serve another (primary) completely nonsexual purpose. If people can learn to think of the mouth as both benign and sexual in different contexts, why can't the same be applied to breasts? Just ridiculous...

Argh brb Tilly awake again. This kid will never sleep I effing swear. Worst part is she clearly has intestinal pain and nothing I've tried will work and I feel so sad and useless.


----------



## wookie130

Jez- You suspect intestinal pain? Like gas, maybe? Are you able to get ahold of some gripe water or gas drops? Try YouTubing the "I Love U" massage technique for relieving gas and constipation in babies. Maybe that could help... Hang in there! Sleep deprivation with a newborn SUCKS.

Yeah, nudity and breastfeeding. I live in a college town in the Midwest, and it's becoming more and more common to see women publicly breastfeeding out in the open. I have yet to see anyone take issue with it, or make a big deal out of it. :shrugs: Honestly, I think the people who are most likely to say anything about it, usually fall into the age bracket of 60+...they simply cannot handle the sight of a baby dangling off the fun bags. Get over it, seriously. Feeding a baby from a breast is no more "disgusting" or pornographic than watching someone eat a friggin' sandwich.

AFM- NASTY AF happening, as of yesterday. I'm hoping it's on it's way out by Thursday by the time I leave for Vegas. Ewwwi. 

Oh, and Hannah was running a fever of 104.7 F on Saturday morning. I immediately pumped her full of Tylenol, and gave her a warm bath, which brought it down to a more tolerable level, and by the evening, it was in the 99's/101 range. It's kind of stayed there, and she's feeling a bit better, but I'm staying home from school, and probably taking her to the pediatrician. This is pretty much the story of my life this time of the year. If one child isn't sick, the other is. Daycare and preschool pretty much exposes them to EVERYTHING, and diffusing all of the essential oils in the world, elderberry syrup, and homemade veggie/fruit juice blends, etc. doesn't seem to help too much in the way of increasing or supporting their immunity. Ugh. We have tried everything. Ozzy has upper respiratory issues to begin with, so it makes him more susceptible... Hannah's usually pretty tough, but when she does get a bug...look out.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, schools with young kiddos seem to be ses spools of disease. Des gets sick minimum every other month since starting preschool.

Speaking of which, any suggestions on lunches for an insanely picky kid? He is sooooooooooo picky! I don't know what I will put in his lunch box when he starts going for full days. The school is also nut free, so no peanut butter sandwiches.

All he eats at meals are peanut butter or just butter on toast, and any meat as long as he can dip it in ketchup. He likes crackers and grapes, but I can't make a lunch out of that :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wook, sorry to hear they're sick - it's the same here. Not sure there's anything you can do but I've definitely noticed that Joe gets less bugs over the last year or so - I think it's just something that comes with age. He's at school and out playing with friends all the time, whereas the other two are a bit more sheltered, but he's definitely less sick than he used to be. He was last of us to succumb to this hideous cough bug that's doing the rounds here (the news has just upgraded to reporting it as an epidemic) Nat started it, I got it next and DH and Ella a few days after that - we've all been coughing our lungs up since Christmas, it's awful :(

I think I feel sorry for the people who are so uptight about people's bodies - and even sorrier for their children being brought up like that. And it's totally counter-productive - you don't want your 12-yo seeing boobs? As soon as he gets old enough to be allowed out from behind your apron, he's just gonna be the one gawking and weird as if women are a totally foreign species to him. The more you deny and hide something, the more taboo and exciting it becomes.

Nat came in a few weeks ago when I was getting dressed - I was in the middle of putting on my bra. He pointed and said 'Mummy, your boobs go round the front, you need to put that the other way' :rofl: Thanks son. Ain't no mystery about bodies in this house.

J - I am in awe of your bladder. I don't enter or leave a building without going via the toilet, and could never hold for half an hour or more if I need to go! Sounds hopeful...

I've defo never seen a donut with a hole bigger than a lime - and even cooking the cut out bit - that's not a hole, that's a whole donut if it's that size :haha:

What is chuck e cheese? Sounds glorious.

My exciting weekend activity this week - I remortgaged. Our house payment went from £900 to £752 on the new rate and our rental property mortgage from £218 to £150 a month. Wish I'd done it months ago when the initial rates expired &#128563;


----------



## M&S+Bump

Meat and ketchup sandwiches with a snack of crackers and grapes? :shrug:

Joe keeps asking for packed lunches - we're like, dude, your school meals are free until you're in primary 3, and we're not packing lunch boxes every day! Trying to vary a snack for each day is bad enough!


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, does he like cheese? I was a really picky eater as a child, and my mom packed cheese slices and crackers for me.

M&S - that's great! A huge savings!


----------



## Jezika

Sorry to hear of all the sick kiddies. I can't imagine what it's like even to have one sick child, let alone two or more AND be sick yourself. 

Wookie, I'll look into that massage stuff. I did gently massage her in a way a doctor friend showed me but not sure if it did much. I've also looked into getting gripe water but was alarmed to see that most of them are filled with parabens, and I avoid those like the plague even in products that go on the skin, so there's no way I'm letting my newborn baby ingest that unless it's necessary to save her life. So DH is looking into organic/natural versions of it today, otherwise I found some online that may take longer to deliver.

Gigs - have you heard of the book French Kids Eat Everything? It's lauded as a complete game changer for parents who want to avoid fussy eaters. I already got myself a copy in prep for when Tilly starts eating solids. Not sure if it's too late to start with a toddler (maybe not?), but maybe good to know for Levin? 

J - indeed, FX this means BFP. The scavenger hunt would be an awesome vid!

Oh, Future - see above re: gripe water containing parabens (at least the one I looked at on well.ca and the ones you can get in Shoppers). Gonna track down an organic version. As for the Dockatot, she's been more and more finicky with sleep lately, but I suspect that's more to do with has pain than not wanting to be in the Dockatot. Once I can get her down properly, she seems to like it in there, and she's way more accessible to me than in the in-bed bassinet thing with tall sides. I think it's softer too. In any case, it gives me peace of mind that she can't really get herself in any kind of position where she could suffocate, plus I can sleep in whatever position I want without worrying about how it affects her positioning (or rolling on her), and can also put my head on one of the bumpers and just watch her if I want. I didn't realize the company had won an award, and also don't know what this cloud thing is but I'll check it out!

I was gonna write more (I know, I'm so verbose already... and the fact that you've read this far means you're a real trooper, so thanks), but going to try to transfer her from my chest to the Dockatot now since DH just left for his first day back at work and I want to sleep more. Last night was our worst night so far (of course - great timing). Endless cycles of pooing, crying, feeding, fruitless burping attempts, five minutes of sleeping, crying, pooping etc... I was patient for about two hours of this and then it really got to me. I'm sooo not a natural, but apparently I was the same with my mum and she had the worst time dealing with my lack of sleep... she was apparently an emotional wreck (and also had my older bro to deal with, though he obv slept like a dream), but thankfully I turned out okay (debatable?) and I grew up feeling super loved and am very close with my mum.

Michelle - I don't think I said congraaaaaaaaats!!!! So excited for you and I totally loved the line porn :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Jez!

Here's test porn if anyone wants to see. Today's test (12 dpo) is on the top, Saturday's test (10 dpo) is on the bottom.


----------



## Cppeace

Nice progression Michelle! Looking good.


----------



## shaescott

Wow Michelle! That's awesome progression!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaaaah! Definitely no denying that line, and amazing progression too :D :happydance:

Did you phone the doctor yet?

Jez - yeh.. sleep deprivation f-ing sucks, there's not really any two ways about it. DH has threatened to film the nights for the first 12 weeks with this one so he can play it back to me in case I decide we should have more in the future... You have my sympathy. It does get better.


----------



## Jezika

M&S that's genius. we are definitely thinking we cannot possibly have more at this rate, yet we both always wanted good.

Michelle that's awesome progression. My fair wondfo progressions were definitely not that visible... could only really see them across two days


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm Jez I'll look into it. Problem is he used to eat everything! The only think he never liked was peas. But he ate all types of veggies, eggs, etc...he won't even eat cookies now. I don't know what happened :shrug:

And I swear the sleep gets better. I felt the same way, i remember saying several times to hubs in the middle of the night "we are NEVER doing this again." I think he was about 2 where I was kind of like "well, if we had another it wouldn't be terrible" then by three the broody started kicking it...then by 3 and a half I was like I NEED ANOTHER ONE.

Wow mich, great progression!!!


----------



## shaescott

Was it wookie who said Chuck E. Cheese sounded glorious? Lemme tell you, it's not. I had my birthday party there when I was like 5 and the pizza made me puke and it's just a bunch of kids playing arcade games and begging their parents for more coins than the initial party amount given to each child. If it's not a party, you gotta pay for all the coins. If it's a party, the host pays for some for each kid.


----------



## Cppeace

Chuckie cheese is ok- the pizza mediocre but usually a costumed character running about. A stage with animatronic music playing characters and a wide variety of arcade games. You get tickets and in the end can exchange them for some small prize.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, glad to hear the dock a tot is working out. as for sleep, no advice today... 
Logan has figured out that his legs have a good kick, so that is all he does at night when awake. I swear that was all he was doing from 430-8am.. at 8 he must have finally run out of steam and passed out. So that gets me to the next story:

Leaving Logan inside the house I went to do chores. Inside of the duck run was a nice uneven layer of ice from the freezing rain/snow the night before which I promptly slipped on. I felt my neck snap and an immediate headache. Due to all the duck noise I couldn't hear the neck snap... Waiting now for the bruise to appear on my elbow and clean up the cut on my finger.

Gigs I thought of you.. cuz at least this time I didn't slip in duck sh!t.. and what I may have landed on was frozen

Gotta go, Logan is making all kinds of cooing sounds and smiling at me now.. trying to make up for last night?? Haha


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* YAY:wohoo: for crocheting!! Tons of great Youtube vids filmed up close for beginners:thumbup: I have been doing it for over 15 years, and STILL refer to vids when I brain fart on how to do a certain stitch or change btwn them :haha:
GAH I wish they had YouTube decades ago!
Baby hats are fun and quick once you get the hang- just fyi- I like patterns that start at the TOP center of the hat. Trying to start at the brim around the face with a chain of stitches and GUESS the size then work up to the top, is much harder!. Plus if you start at the top ( say chain 4, slip stitch back into the FIRST stitch to form a ring, then yoou work all your stitches INTO the center of that ring, all the way around until you have a "flat disk) You will be able to make the hat wider as you go very easily, and bring it back in very easily as you work toward the brim!
**My fave part??? You can ADD length/width to the hat again later over and over so it will fit again next year:thumbup:
I do my adult hats that way as well- start at the crown...

Oh and Chuck E Cheese! ggrrrr ever since they added wine and beer and the buffet here they have cut out ALOT. No more free tokens on bdays even tho I have been in the Chuck E club since DS was born!
Also- you don't even use "tokens" anymore! Instead a Card that is held up to the games - like NFC for phone pay at stores ( Near Field Contact)!!??
And the worst part is the cards ALL look the damn same, so um yea...surrrrreee I am gonna load like 100 credits on my kids card, then hand it to em, so they leave it sitting beside them at a game, and some jack ass ( likely a scamming teen/shady adult) can just switch it out with theirs and walk off!!
Now THEY have my hard earned money on my kiddo's card, and I got their POS card with like 3 bucks on it??? {-X
This will deffo start some Chuck E Brawls...
DS got one from a teacher at a PTA fundraiser day- only like 5 credits on it, but I immed could NOT tell which card had 5 and which had 75 :dohh:
So basically we have to follow DS around to each game to ensure he doesn't forget/drop the card or some leech come swipe it...
I really don't like the changes they have made- tho admittedly their pep pizza is still VERY good for a kids spot.

*Peace* I think *Dobber* went from a Ferrero Rochet to a Donut Hole- not much diff in the size of those locally, but you are right I LOVE the food tickers :munch: I did see Dob's ticker as a ferrero last week, then went to a Prune, then back ?? Weird...
but sometimes the "next" size seems smaller than the prev...
I always wanna EAT *Gig's* lil boy :rofl:

Whenever I get my bfp I will likely use 2-3 tickers...cuz I like so many types lol

BTW started poas this morning- 8dpo from first suspected O, :bfn: as expected, :shhh:but I have more Wally cheapies than hubs knows of, so I will be testing fmu and nightly till :bfp: or :witch:
I'll post a pics nightly so I can have both pics from each day in the pic to compare...tho I of COURSE will post anything immed if it's a def line:thumbup:
You all get to see FIRST!!


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* yep sammme film, same scene...I wasn't keen on that either, but it was documenting real life, and clearly those 2 were left alone ALOT as mom tending their roaming herd of cattle and goats- note the tying a string/shoelace to baby's wrist to the bed post!? lol...yea child services visit invitation here in the states...
If you watch the credits where they recap and show what they kids' names are and how they look a few years later, there's a clip of that bad ass older bro dragging a kitten around the same way :growlbad: He was a general ASS to his baby sis!
As an adult tho the cat appears used to it, and like ":roll: whatever ...bad ass brat..." I can only laugh as I tried my best to teach my cat to walk on a harness and leash as a kid, and did have to drag him a couple inches here n there when trying to walk him back in, as he wanted to stay out...so I carried him more than "walking"...also rode him about in a bike basket, with a friends and hers, which I NOW know prob was terrifying for him, vs say a dog in a bike basket...
But kids don't know better- esp when parents are out of the house...

OHH reminds me- old films always showed firefighters recscuing cats from trees...it's actually extremely RARE!
Well guess who HAD one of those calls as a brand new firefighter??
Yup...ME lol.
Some batshit lady tried to make her cat sit in her bike basket, and when she stopped in a park, the cat hauled ass up the first 20 + ft palm tree it could get in :dohh:
So the guuys laughed like hell and wanted to leave it there!
They told her "Have you ever seen a cat skeleton in a tree??"
She was crying and I volunteered to go up, coat, helmet with face shield, and bulky fire gloves of course, preparing for a First Class attack to the face...
The cat was surprisingly easy to get out of the tree, and I grabbed the harness she had on it, so it dangled for a sec and DEF clawed to grab my arm/shoulder, as it was afraid of falling ( glad I had the coat!), but it wasn't bad at all.

:-k They did have a point about never seeing cat skellies in trees, but STFU and do yer job geez...


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170109_111610.jpg
Hmm first opk seems ok for cd 6. So have hope for that cd14-16 ovulation :)


----------



## gigglebox

J, I am doing hat starting from the center at the top, and my stitching is looking pretty good on the inside of the hat, however when you turn it over I have a bunch of loose little loops here and there. Am I just not pulling it tight enough, do you think? 

And omg skeleton in the tree hahahhahah

They aren't wrong though!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm on my bed bawling my eyes out because I got shocked on my damn electric fence. I haven't felt Levin move and I'm freaking the fuck out. Reading experiences online is helping but I'm still going to be terrified until he kicks me.


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, it's ok. Your babe is very protected in there. Electric fence isn't that strong.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, drink a bit of something sugary and caffeinated, and lay on your left side. That may get Levin going a bit in there, and if not, call your doctor. You're still early enough where reduced fetal movements aren't that big of a deal (many women at your gestation are just starting to feel baby's first movements), but if you're feeling nothing, I'd go get it checked out. Ccpeace is right, however...I don't see that a zap from an electric fence should hurt you or the baby, but for peace of mind, perhaps ingesting a bit of something sugary and laying down, and then going from there will help you figure out what you should do. :) I'm sure you're fine. But, there is nothing wrong with checking it out, either.

Michelle- Those are excellent-looking tests! Congratulations! :happydance: Praying this is a sticky one for you. Progesterone suppositories and baby aspirin was the magic combo that worked during my two rainbow-baby pregnancies. Are you doing anything this time around, such as progesterone or low-dose aspirin?

Dobs- I was going to ask you earlier, but then I forgot...are you going to be getting the cyst and baby checked out again soon? Do you think baby is getting bigger than the cyst, and perhaps has a better chance this time around? I don't mean to pry. It's just that you haven't really mentioned if you needed further monitoring, or how you'll know if things are moving in the right direction! Baby's a donut hole, however.

Shae, it wasn't me who mentioned Chuck E. Cheese. I think it was M&S thought it sounded good (as she's not American), but I could be wrong. It will never be me mentioning Chuck E. Cheese, because quite frankly, I find it really :sick: ...and it's like an overpriced casino for children, and the prizes are not even remotely worth the 8 gazillion dollars in tickets it took to cash them in. :rofl: The pizza tastes like cardboard drenched in a bunch of grease, and then topped with rubbery quasi-cheese. NOT. GOOD. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. I felt a tap or two but nothing big yet. I've just consumed a large smoothie and am now laying on the couch, so hopefully he gives me the "I'm fine" signs soon. I'm so pissed at myself right now.

Dobs I would also love an update on baby if you can give it...but it's mostly selfishly because I look forward to more ultrasound pics :blush:


----------



## baby D

Michellebelle said:


> Thanks Jez!
> 
> Here's test porn if anyone wants to see. Today's test (12 dpo) is on the top, Saturday's test (10 dpo) is on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 981921

That's awesome progression MB! Congratulations! &#127881;


----------



## gigglebox

Baby is moving now. I am still a little worried but I feel better.


----------



## baby D

Gigs how are the baby movements now? Try not to worry as Levin is all snuggled and safe in there!

AFM -- my class have been a nightmare today -- it feels like it should be Friday and it's only Monday! It was raining so they couldn't get out to play and so had a lot of pent up energy! I'm knackered! &#128561;


----------



## Cppeace

Gig glad your getting good movement. Baby is very protected in there.Basically, if the babe felt anything it would have been a tickle, not a shock.


----------



## baby D

Ooh just seen your update Gigs! So glad you are feeling better and have more movement xx


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey* I have an extremely picky kiddo as well, and my older ones growing up couldn't do messy lunches, or they WORE them...
I like the following things, and my VERY picky DS will eat them, so I mix a few in his insulated lunchbag ( has a pocket for ice packs) I also use the tiny "snack" size ziplocks for these, as well as small "sauce/dipping" cups with lids- they are available at any restaurant supply store and some big box stores like Sams club etc.
If you have a GFS ( Gordon Food Serv) store they sell restaurant/catering supplies to public...

- *Dry cereal* in a bag
- *raisins*
-*grapes*
-*raw carrots *( they sell baby cut ones in the veggie aisle in a small bag/lunch packs)
-*yogurt cups* ( they have everything from fruit flacors, to ice cream and cake/pie flavors, caramel, orange creamsicle etc now!! and they are yummy!)
****I saw some* nut free spreads* at the local health store made with soy?? May be worth looking into, just let the school see the jar and you should be fine- it even said *nut allergy safe*...technology lol
- ** *Snackables*- like* lunchables* but smaller portions with cut apples, cheeses, crackers, veggies, diff meats etc lots of variety ( you can open it and replace 1 of the compartments with something he prefers or a dipping sauce ( ketchup) and use a good quality saran wrap to reseal it and prevent spills inside the lunch!)** I think we all talked about the lunchables PIZZA!
-*Rev *sandwich rolls- thin pita wraps made to go/lunch pack ready- very basic with meat, cheese and the wrap- few diff flave- very cheap- located by the sandwich meats
-*Carob spreads*- not sure if Des likes chocolate?? But Carob Bean is used as an alt to chocolate in healthy foods and dog treats. They have carob spreads at the health food stores, so perhaps try that on a sandwich for him, or include sliced apples ( available at wally in small packs for lunch or slice an apple and quickly dip in lemon juice- this prevents it browning later- works for banana and peaches etc as well.
Carob dip/spread can also be put in the disposable dip cup above or the tiny tupperware dip bowls- and you can give him fruit to dip in it, or pretzel sticks etc.
If he will do granola, that over yogurt/ mixed with some carob spread would be a healthy snack
-*Fruit Cups* Dole and most stores have them on the canned fruit aisles- everything from fruit cocktails to pears, peaches. madarin oranges etc
-*Flavored Applesauces* They have everything! Motts or Generic- Cinnamon, Motts has- Pear flavored applesauce, and berries, strawberry, strawberry kiwi, mango peach, tropical etc here's a link to all their drinks/snack flavors:
https://www.motts.com/products
-*Yogurt covered fruitsnacks* near the trailmix usually
-*trailmix*** Many are nut free- they have things like raisins, yogurt/choc chips and then dried standard fruits ( banana chips,dry apples,apricots etc) or tropical dried fruit like - coconut flakes, mango, papaya, dates, pineapple etc
-beef sticks- yup like mild slim jims or salami/cheese stick packs
**** _IF_ your preschool is willing to heat it for him (DD's did) I would put in Chef Boyardee tiny lunch cups- like spaghettio's, raviolis etc.
-*Gummy Fruit Snacks* They come like 8-10 per box, cheap MANY character themes/shapes- DS loves them- they have the standard types and very healthy ones. I usually let DS pick his character type each week and he is thrilled.
-Fruit Roll Ups- they are still around some places but here is an easy way to MAKE them at home
IF you have a dehydrator- use the nonstick solid silicone sheet/Buy one at walmart/use Wax paper cut to fit the shelf in it- then just spread a Jam over the sheet - thinly ( watch youtube) and let it dehydrate. You can do this in oven as well- but check the temps in a google search!
When dried- it will be able to be peeled off, just like a giant fruit roll up, and cut it in strips and ziplock them to keep fresh:thumbup:
-*Hotdogs* easy enough to cook in the micro before slicing and bagging for him to eat as finger food later
:-k can't think of the other stuff off the cuff right now but those are my stand by's
****Fed* is BEST!!!***:haha: So long as he eats SOMETHING while at school, I am happy. I can do healthy and filling meals for breakfast and dinner!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Glad he's wriggling away Gigs.

It was me that asked about chuck e cheese - figuring nothing with cheese in the name could ever be bad. But it sounds awful :haha: I'm glad the worst we have to contend with child amusement wise is McDonalds and soft-play (both of which at least have seating areas for adults and coffee - there's even one near me that has a pub attached to it, soft play area that is)


----------



## JLM73

sorry still catching up while uploading my daily vid clips I will let you all know when done soe you can SEE mega beotch - batsh*t mum in full effect on the vid- she was pissy it was taking a bit for DS to get his chocolate ice cream to go - from the worker- other ppl were in lineeeee!:growlmad::hissy:
Grrrrr

*** wanted to add- pedi news report the other day says TO give babies things with peanut in them WELL before they are 1 year of age, as delaying exposing them to peanuts has been linked to kids later developing peanut allergy :shock:

Personally I ALWAYS expose my babies to things like pnut butter, mangoes, strawberry etc about 4 months ( puree or let them suck teeeeeensy bits) and I have NEVER had a kiddo with food allergies!

On the body shaming thing- ex ass hubs was raised to NEVER look at nudity, women in the fam super covered up etc, and he was awkward as F* when we dated in colleg, as well as when we were married!!! Like he would legit LEAVE THE ROOM if he saw me prepping to BF DS:saywhat: yea!!!
MUST have lights off for sex - we did it once during early morning, but room was bright. I was on top :blush: and he COVERED his face with a pillow or the sheet the whoooole time so I couldn't look at him!?!?:huh:
Freak...
Now they are trying to raise DS ( when visiting his dad) to be shameful of nudity, look away from BFing etc, and also to fear animals!!
Oh helllllll naw[-X[-X
i don't believe in either- especially teaching your child to FEAR all animals.
Hell it's Florida!! We have lizards that look like mini dinosaurs waiting everywhere when you go outside!! Even loose Iguanas here n there who escaped or ppl let loose!
But DOGS?????:dog:
WTF??? soooo glad he has lots of pets here so we nixed that quickly!
They won't even let him pet dogs of neighbor friends of theirs! They tell him dogs are dirty...ex ass gre UP with a damn pet poodle he loved dearly so WTF??
They even make him change into "their" clothes when they pick him up, as they say he is "dirty from our dog"
Romeo is 100% in the house, and only on leash walks when I am at moms???
Grrrr.....ignorance....:growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. Unfortunately I literally worried myself sick and now have a headache as well as nausea :( and now I have to go feed and water the ducks in 25f weather with snow everywhere -.- I'm supposed to have a mom's night out but as of now I really don't feel like going.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you are feeling so rough hon. Take the night off and relax.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I second "wearing" Tilly in a sling!
That's what women do all over the worrrrld to work in fields, the home handle other kiddos, do computer work etc- hands free, and she will enjoy feeling your movements, and your body heat etc.
She will also likely relax more and be able to keep her head higher which IMO will help with her expelling gas. 
Since you are FT BFing- I would say these 2 things
1-:hugs: You are doing GREAT! Don't fuss over her not burping- DS only did like 30% of his feeds. Breast babies really don't swallow much air!
None in the ducts, and slower feeding than a bottle, so they don't gulp as much!
Plus bottles drip steadily while inverted, so when baby takes a break, they still have milk gather in their mouth, and will sputter, choke a bit, or have to resume gulping.
Breast babies by nature of the position of the nipple mashed against their palate, can stop the flow of BMilk for a breather, and resume when ready:thumbup:

2 her gas may not be due to not burping likely- and more to either your diet- search online for "foods to avoid while breast feeding" many veggies / high carb / well seasoned or spicy foods are mild to us, but when they transfer to baby in B milk- can wreak havoc on their brand new digestive systems!
NOT your fault- many babies are different!
My love for seasonings and spicy food affected DS with trapped gas early on, but it did wear off, and I didn't change diet- but used gripe water, and began having him sit up in the swing for ALL naps.
with my prev older kiddos, they were not bothered by my horrendous diet of mainly fast food back them :haha:....tho they LOVE fast food now :-k

*M&S* Chuck E Cheese is a character themed kiddy arcade with some rides, baby to teen/adult level games- A giant Rat (mouse lol) basically leaches your wallet dry with very short played rides/games that you collect tickets at so your child can exchange them for cheap prizes...they basically "cost" 1 ticket per "point" ...so say my kid wants a small Chuck E animal figure for 1000 tickets ( this will take weekly visits for at least a month...)
So after a fruitful 2 hours of game play, DS has earned 500 tickets...cuz me n hubs "help" him do better on the games to make sure he gets more tickets...:roll:
Well that means DS will cry like the other kiddos at the prize counter, or have to pick lesser prizes...
I figured out looonnng ago you can pay CASH for these prizes and save yourself the drama/headache, so I typically make up the diff...
So $5 outta my pocket. Basically each "point" a prize costs is 1 penny here. 100 points = $1 prize....and the higher the shelf it's on the more they cost...the ones near the ceiling- super duper huge Chuck E Remote racing car...7500 points....that is friggin $75!!!
NOT happenin!
They also serve pizza which they deliver to your table/booth, you can host parties there, or bring your OWN party decor/cake and they allow you just to use their place so long as you get there early to get enuff tables together. They also have a lunch buffet, salad bar, and now wine/beer...and effort to make parents stay longer- spend more- but I have seen mannnny a youtube vid of drunken Chuck E brawls btwn parents :dohh:


----------



## JLM73

gigglebox said:


> J, I am doing hat starting from the center at the top, and my stitching is looking pretty good on the inside of the hat, however when you turn it over I have a bunch of loose little loops here and there. Am I just not pulling it tight enough, do you think?
> 
> And omg skeleton in the tree hahahhahah
> 
> They aren't wrong though!!!


Possibly, but I find even after all these years crocheting, looser stitching is easier to deal with, and makes a stretchier hat, than tighter stitching.
Also some types of yarn are more prone to snagging while you work!
Bucle' I LOVVVVE so soft and pretty like the variegated red/black mix, but UGH soooo easy to snag when pulling thru!
Also, choose the hok size you feel most comfortable with, not just what size the label says on the yard...
I frequently useJ/K hooks on ALL rge/thin yarns, and only have an N needle ( HUGE THICK) for chunky yarn:thumbup:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs sorry you had a scare, take the night off but don't worry, I'm sure everything is fine!!

Michelle that progression is great, looks like the progression I had with my twins ;) especially with that early positive! 

I can't crochet, but I do knit quite a lot!! I love knitting hats and socks/booties for babies!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Okay, so my doc had me do a blood draw today so they could test my levels and progesterone.

My HCG is at 53, and my progesterone is at 19. I hope that's good for 12 dpo! I get so nervous. I go back on Wednesday to make sure they are doubling properly. Once I hear that they are, THEN I think I will breathe a sigh of relief.

Even though my progesterone levels are good, they are still going to put me on progesterone suppositories. I'm fine with that, as I think it will give me a little less stress and one less number to worry about! Plus, they help make my boobs bigger! Hehe.


----------



## Cppeace

Those numbers sound jut fine to me. :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, I'm glad everything is okay with Levin! Sorry you're feeling not so hot now. :( hopefully it passes soon.

You ladies are so crafty! I have no knitting, crocheting, or sewing skills. 

I am sleeeeepy, but I need to make dinner in a bit. Already looking forward to falling into bed.


----------



## pacificlove

Gosh, I knew how to knit and crochet years ago.. it was part of the home education class in elementary school in Germany.

Gigs, glad to hear Levin is giving you some good signs. :hugs:

Michelle, nice progression! I am keeping all my fingers and toes crossed this is your sticky bean!!

AFM, my head and neck still hurt and it's also moved into my shoulders, lower back also hurts more then usual.. mom said it sounds like whiplash! Stupid ice!!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigseyyyy!*:shock: Just caught up ! Glad both you and baby boy are ok- he was likely just "laying low" in case some other sh*t went down :haha:
Naw, even if you got a quick zap by house electricity, babies are rarely affected in there unless it is enough to affect your heart/nerve syst- for example, on the rescue trucks, we will zap a pregnant woman with an arrhythmia...and were NEVER taught that it would affect baby- mom being like flat line or super serious aside...I'm talkin zappin preg ladies for super fast heart rates. SVT- supraventricular tachychardia...rates usually over 160. 
I myself rocked out at 192 heartrate when preg with DS!
It lasted a few hours- side effect of taking Singulair I believe as it has not happened since, but certainly would come like once a month or so the 2 years I was on it:roll:
So I went to my sched OB appt, they sent us to WALKto ER grrr....I bitched I had already walked from the damn carpark AND stood in line feeling like I was mid 5k marathon for 10 mins!
so they got me a wheelchair, and ex ass hub rolled me to the ER next door...
Still 192 HR, but they didn't believe me at triage cuz I was calm, acting normal and not sweaty ( my body compensates well thankfully) when they finally put the pulseox on my finger it showed 192-196 and they FREAKED!
Raced me back ppl flooded the room, started stripping me naked with NO sense of dignity! ( which is a pet peeve of mine! You can work on a patient- especially a calm conscious one and NOT leave them naked and exposed for every nosey med staff, cleaning dude, and tech students to gawk in the door at- cuz they wanna see what "cool" medical thing is happening...
The in they started charging the paddles, and coming toward me *FLIP*
my heart converted itself to sinus tach around 116...
They all kinda ahhhhhed like I spoiled the party and shuffled out as I tried to cover up:growlmad:
Either way, NO monitoring was to be done on DS during that nor immed after.
They assured me he would be fine, and that the joules used, tho enuff to tense up your muscles, don't go thru the full body like say DC current.
That's why we have to put shock patches in a certain place to even affect the heart- out of those areas= nada.

So what happened??? How did you get shocked??


----------



## DobbyForever

So many pages not gonna lie I read like half of one. First day back at work. Ugh

Gigs sorry for the scare :hugs:

Michelle excellent progression

Peace forgot which side was the test on your opk and can't change pages now lol

As for cyst, I was just in the other week and doc said all the bloodwork was good and the size is the same. My NT scan is next week and are and I both agreed do just wait until then to look st it again. No bleeding but get the occasional wretched cramp.


----------



## gigglebox

PL I was going to say it sounds just like how I felt after I got whiplash (I crashed an ATV and was thrown face first into sand). If it is anything like my experience the worst of it will be tomorrow, then it'll start feeling better. Sorry you fell but yay for not landing it wet poo!

Kit I'm actually starting on a knit blanket next :) I am going to attempt a cable pattern since I've only done straight knitting/pearling before.

J, here's the hat. The bumpy side is the outside, the smoother looking side is after I turned it inside out.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0180.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0182.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JLM73

*PL*:shock: Oh geez!
Does sound like whiplash...you will be sore for a while :(:hugs:
Logan sounds like he is workin those muscle skills lol sorry his "practice" session was so ill timed and LONG!:ninja:
I hope you feel better soon! If you are sore, try some hot compresses to relax the muscles, or perhaps look into tiger balm /sports type creams that are ok while BFing:shrug:
They have a cooling/heating/numbing effect but are great for sore muscles...
My chiro says ICE muscles, but I HATE ice on my skin! I do apply ice packs to my neck at times tho, helps with the pain and headaches..

*Michelle* AMAZING progress from ystrdy to today! And your #s look great! Glad they are rechecking tho in cpl days, and giving you progest supps:thumbup:

I will repeat my wally cheapie at 9pm EST, not that I expect to see anything, but I like to have some def bfns so I can tell when I start seeing something!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:wohoo: AWESOME!!
I love the pattern! I seeeee now why you had some lumps- that is very warm material but def makes some soft lumps hehe. You did great tho!
The outside is always UGLY as hell lol- that's the only way I can tell some days which side is in/out:haha:

Knitting is too involved for me and I find crochet totally addictive and relaxing with only 1 needle to worry about. Mom used to knit me tons of sweaters each year as a kid! Some would def fit the UGLY Christmas sweater thing...


*DObDob*:hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

dobby the ultra light line was the test line lol . Sounds like things are doing well with your bean and that is great.

PL sorry that happened. I agree with the rest.

My day has been peaceful and I may go jump my guy for fun tonight lol Shall, see he wasn't feeling the best when he went to bed. My brazil nuts will be here tomorrow. 
Thinking about planting some pistachio trees- sadly I don't think I have the space :/ I need to keep most of teh pasture free for teh livestock to come and the rest is taken by garden, hazlenut trees, peach, apple, and mulberry tree, blueberries, grape and strawberries. Sigh... I need more land I swear.


----------



## gigglebox

Final product  the ears are slightly different sizes but not as drastic as it looks in this pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0186.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cppeace

very cute. I know how to spin yarn. I was learning to knit but got distracted. My baby sis crochets :)


----------



## JLM73

Ok...pm first signal done
Top is am, bottom tonight's about15 min mark...i already have shadow line eye:rofl:
8 and 8.5 dpo(bluish pic flash was off)


OMG Gigs totally adorable!
If you have trouble with it staying on, chain 2 long tie straps mid hat each side (below his ears) then you can tie the hat on under the chin. It's easy to remove later too!
You rocked it for the first day!


----------



## gigglebox

Ok caught up, and forgot to comment on some things.

PL, I remember very distinctly around that age with DS where he was cooing at 4am. Somewhere I wrote down that it would be super adorable, if nor for keeping me up that early in the morning :haha: one of those things that'll make you smile later.

J, I had the front door to the quail house open and was leaning in to give the quail fresh (read: not frozen) water. My thighs were pushed up against the wire and that's where I got zapped. I checked the duck fence but forgot about the quail fence. It took me by surprise but I actually didn't acknowledge it at first as a shock; I more had a moment of "what the...?" before I realized what happened. And I knew it wasn't bad for me, but then I thought about how intense that must be for a 1-ish pound baby, and that's when I started my freak out and half hour crying session. 

He's kicking me like crazy now though :thumbup:

Dobs, you type-o'ed that you and "are" decided to wait and see -- who is "are"? I'm excited for your ultrasound! What day is it?

Cpp, you can find lots of good intro & how to videos on youtube, as J mentioned too. Also, was the brazil nuts a serious comment or a sexual innuendo?


----------



## gigglebox

I don't see it J but you're still waaayyyyy early if your crosshairs are accurate!


----------



## shaescott

J I see something on the top test of flash on (not blue), the one that says 8A. But I'm also pretty sure I have line eye.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Brazil nuts- serious comment lol They are packed with selenium and I remembered I was eating mixed nuts containing them about a week before ovulation last time. Selenium is very beneficial for healthy eggs and fertility. So figure I'd give it a go again.

J- Sorry I don't see anything yet hon.


----------



## Cppeace

I mean on the one that says 8a I see a whitish line but it is to the left of where you marked. But sorry nope no dark lines do I see.


----------



## JLM73

oh deffo earrrrly - I still am confident about the double ov- I have never had an open cervix when NOT o-ing:shrug: and thankfully we used the speculum everytime and could see it was wide open.
No biggie either O will do, so long as something got caught and sticks lol.
I put in fake high temps after the first dip and FF gave me CHs there, I had a temp drop where I needed a 3rd higher temp after that first dip, so I knew then FF wouldn't give CHs on the first- hell if I enter 5 of the same pattern it always gives CHs on the LAST dip and rise even if all the prev dips have the exact same temps...

I get ya on forgetting to check the Quail wire- you have alot goin on!
and :haha: about what your face prob looked like on the "what the..." when you got shocked - I am sure Romeo will have the same look when we finally get ours.
Glad your son is kickin it up again!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs now that I think back I am pretty sure I got zapped at least once in the sheep fence while pregnant with Lo. We turned out OK ;)

As for whiplash.. definitely not getting better and I hope it won't be worse tomorrow as I am supposed to see the obgyn that did my csection. So that involves getting off this island, car driving, ferry rides, etc...


----------



## kittykat7210

Guys, I hate to bother you but my cramps are getting really bad, and they won't scan me because I'm not bleeding :( is this normal?? It's been 2 1/2 years since I've made it this far and I'm worrying :( I still have all my nausea and my boobs still hurt but the cramps are starting to worry me


----------



## Cppeace

I've heard the cramps in the first few weeks can feel just like AF cramps. Are they worse than that?


----------



## kittykat7210

Cppeace said:


> I've heard the cramps in the first few weeks can feel just like AF cramps. Are they worse than that?

I don't get AF cramps so I can't answer that :(


----------



## gigglebox

How extreme are they? I have gotten pretty decent af like cramping with both successful pregnancies. They're probably right though, no bleeding means everything is likely fine. If you were miscarrying the uterus would be contracting painfully as it expelled the pregnancy, which means bleeding. My cramping with my m/c started after i started bleeding.

Don't worry about it! Unless you're doubled over in pain and can't move, you're probably fine :thumbup: but if you want to be sneaky you could just tell them you spotted.... :haha: i feel like that's what J would suggest 

Cpp, before PC culture, did you know brazil nuts had a really offensive nickname? "N-word" toes :shock: i can't imagine!

PL thanks, that makes me feel better. Hope I'm wrong about you injury and you feel much better after some sleep!

J, lol Romeo will be so confused. It's definitely enough for a dog to step back and be like, "dang, this fence bites!" Poor Des has been shocked by it, he was upset but got over it quick and learned a valuable lesson about hot wires! The brand we got was called Zebera I think, if you wanted to look into it. It's a 2 mile solar charger, meant for small animals.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I will deffo look into that brand.
And OMG LOL I totally forgot the N word toes name for them!
My Aunt told me that is what they were called lonnnng ago, totally forgot lol but I haven't seen them in the shell in decades- that's prob why!

Unless the fence shock feels like a mule kick, he will just shake it off and likely be dumb enuff to go BACK to try and see what kind of :critter: got him:dohh:

*Kitty Gigs*is right- I would totally claim I wiped and saw some blood :rofl:
But also as the ladies said- the first try can be SUPER crampy from rapid growth- I see in your sig you had 2 prev losses at 6 and 14 wks( sorry:() ... did you cramp BEFORE bleeding with those? Worrying is expected! I think most ladies bleed/spot first in general...
Maybe you have a cyst like Dobs???

FINALLY finished the graphic for a vid where Chase gave us all Super Hero Names...mine was loooong lol
 



Attached Files:







SuperMom2.png
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you for the replies, yeh I've had zero bleeding, and you're right with my other losses I bled first, I'm not doubled over, so maybe it's normal, and TMI but I've had a bm and it's a bit better, I think its constipation embarrassingly :( I'm sorry I wasted your time, I think it possibly doesn't help that one the ladies in my group just had a scan and there was no baby :( which got me worrying even more about every little sign. I feel like I'm being ridiculous sometimes. These hormones are killing me XD


----------



## Fern81

Pfff kitty there is NO SUCH THING as being ridiculous or overly cautious when you are pregnant, also you are not wasting anyone's time :) that's what support groups are there for!! <3 btw I really hope you feel a bit better and that the cramping goes away. 

J I wanted to say the manatee reserve sounds amazing! Dh and I wanted to visit an elephant & monkey sanctuary in Dec but it was around R1000 PER PERSON for a few hours... ridiculous! And just down the road is a restaurant where you can have a Sunday buffet and feed elephants for free. Uhm. No-brainer.

A few of the ladies on my pregnancy group are having /had their babies recently! Eeekk!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

I've decided to book a private scan, much to my hubby's disappointment (he thinks it's a waste of money) I just can't handle not knowing if there's even a heartbeat in there! So tomorrow at 1:30 I'll find out if baby is okay!


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- It'll be worth it, either way. I did get pretty crampy during my pregnancies. It can either be round ligament stuff, the uterus stretching, etc. To get some relief, a warm (but not scalding bath) can help...I did that fairly often. Laying down, and putting your feet up, and drinking a ton of water can also help with the cramping. Good luck, sweetie. Hopefully all is okay in there.

Dobs- Yay for your NT scan next week! I pray the LO is fine. Hopefully baby will soon outgrow the cyst, and be strong enough, too.

PL- Damned whiplash! Sounds like it's better to go get checked out...ugh. That stinks royally.


----------



## Michellebelle

Kitty, I don't blame you for booking a private scan! I agree with the others, most likely everything is fine. With my losses, I didn't start cramping until I started bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

OMG J, your picture hahahahahhahah! Well done! 

Kit, NEVER apologize! Your concern is totally normal and understandable, especially after having losses. I got an early scan too, and although I wasn't thrilled with the bill I did feel much better after seeing everything was going well in there.

Really wish we could buy or rent ultrasound machines at home!

Fern, are you feeling more ready now? Not long now!


----------



## shaescott

Fern at first I thought you meant like $1000 and I looked it up and it's actually about $73. R to $ I mean. Not as bad as I thought. But still pretty expensive. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Michellebelle

I started freaking out this morning, because my test looks possibly lighter, possibly the same. So I've been looking at images of wondfo progression for the last 10 minutes on google images. It looks like it may not be uncommon to even have a slightly lighter test thrown in there before they get darker again. 

That makes me feel a little better, but I'm still freaked out. Tomorrow's beta and results cannot come quickly enough. If everything is going well, I'm going to stop temping and testing so I don't continue to unnecessarily stress myself out.


----------



## Michellebelle

Here are the tests. Today's is on the bottom. You can see on the test, the dye didn't seem to completely take on the top half (even the top half of the control line is a little lighter) and that is throwing me off on being able to tell if it is lighter or not.


----------



## Fern81

Had a long post typed and lost it grrr... so here is the short version!

Michelle - I had such poor progression with cheapies that I was convinced I had a mmc. I agree with your idea of waiting for betas and then to stop testing (if you can!). Hugs and millions of positive sticky thoughts for both you and Kitty!

Shae- unfortunately our salaries are in Rands as well lol so R1000 pp is a LOT of money for dh and I! Eg Dobby posted her annual salary on here a while ago; when converted back to Rands it means that she is a millionaire in our country. We have the same job but she gets paid 6 times more than me. Even my dh who earns quite a decent salary makes no where near that much. Places like that elephant sanctuary cater for tourists, not your average South African. So if anyone on here wants to visit RSA you should just contact me, I'll take you to all the amazing places that "average" South Africans can afford, which means your holiday will be ridiculously inexpensive lol! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Glad you are feeling better Kitty and yes if a scan will make you feel better hav eone. Stress is the worst. 

AFM: I woke to a waay too high temp for this early in my cycle so promptly discarded it. No clue why it would be that high, but I will assume the heater was set too high or something. 

Yes, I knew about the offensive term for Brazil nuts. There are plenty of offensive names for all sorts of stuff. I'm too groggy to think of any whoppers right now though lol


----------



## shaescott

Oh wow fern that really sucks...


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for all the support guys, hopefully I'll be bringing a lovely scan picture home with me! Of a little blob around 8 weeks old XD


----------



## JLM73

*Fern* I LOVE that you have offered up tour guide services :rofl: But for real- I would totally take you up! When i CAN travel out of the states- I SKIP the touristy crap and veer right into the heart of each town/city- sometimes even the sketchy areas- have even done so alone on cruises lol.
Always prepared to defwend myself of course! Sure I have hit a few tourist things-tours beaches etc, but I like to get LOTS of photos and I want them to be of the REAL view of daily life wherever I am - ie- When I solo cruised and we stopped in Belize, I walked DEEP into the city, down neighborhood streets and was highly amused to get pics of a young girl having her hair done in their style on a porch, looking quite annoyed at how tight her mother was brainding :haha:
Stray dogs ALLLLL over :(, most with severe mange - so sad, but they still wagged their tails, and slept on the sidewalks....which are like 3 inches from speeding cars on the roadway!? Oh and little baby piglets just wandering freely thru every yard, car park??
I did the same when we stopped at the Cayman Islands- I've been there a zillion times ( common cruise stop here) but wandering the hood, I found a 3 story verrrry old home that someone turned into a Pirate Museum from their private collection! It was FREE!!!! And No where on my tour guides from the ship was it mentioned:growlmad: ( I did have to fervently refuse a drug sale offer from a drug dealer...standing RIGHT next to a cop that pretended not to hear!:huh:)
I still hope your baby hangs a bit longer- and that hubs is in a better space:hugs:

*Kitty* awesome on the scan booking! I would want one just for pics :haha: I like to make lots of albums of once in a lifetime events- have TONS of DS and the surrotwins- but all at reg appts mainly due to "advanced maternal age":roll: Hell If I was :jo: at 36 then I should be ancient now= continuous connection to Scan machine as I walk about :rofl:
And you can NEVER be ridiculous to us or WASTE our time when concerned about the well being of yourself or your baby!:hugs:

*Gigs* Home scans would be awesome in theory! I LOVE my home doppler. Used it anytime I didn't feel moves for a bit....and the lil buggers seem to move ALOT when you start tryiing to get them still to hear the HB!
I read in a preg book it could be found at home around 10 weeks, and I DID indeed find DS's little gallop HB at 10 wks!

AFM- in desperate need of coffee lol I went to bed after 4 am working on more graphics for vids...Grouchy Grammy is next...
I totally expected to see my temp down a nudge, or cruising along the same level...:shock: It went up:plane: to 98.6!!
That's almost a .3 increase AND the level of your body when AWAKE!
Oddly I have been falling asleep no prob the last week! no meds at all! AND sleeping well:sleep:
It's been weird, and nice hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Can't wait to see it Kit!

Yikes Fern, even if the exchange rate were identical that's still really steep a price!


----------



## JLM73

Here's this morning's test on the bottom I waited until it was dry because I "felt" like I could see something, but not really sure if something is starting or not...
Will test again later tonight between 9 and 10.
Hubby is not picking me up tonight instead on Thursday because I have a school conference with DSs teacher Thursd eve.




ANd OMG constant post nasal drip and sneezing! I have seriously sneezed like 40+ times in the last cpl hours and I already took my Claritin!!


----------



## shaescott

Omg J I see it on the bottom one, not even line eye-ing it! I only see it on the bottom one, not the others.


----------



## kittykat7210

J I think I see something on the bottom one, I'm not sure but something is catching my eye!!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i forget the time difference, how long until your appointment?

Oooohhhh J something's catching my eye too!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah on teh bottom one I believe I see a little something.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit i forget the time difference, how long until your appointment?
> 
> Oooohhhh J something's catching my eye too!

I have no idea about time difference either, It's currently 7pm so 18hrs remaining XD it's funny though because I wait all day for you guys to put posts up and there's barely anything during my day, then I go to sleep and when I wake up there are about 4 extra pages XD


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a splurge massage on a cruise with a therapist from South Africa and she was telling me how for the price of my massage I could have bought a decent used car. Perspective. But I'm in debt and live paycheck to paycheck because housing is 76% of my check not including utilities. I'm considering a tutoring job nearby that pays $22-30/hour but I'd probably only be working 1-3 hours a week just not sure it is worth the stress.

I say if you can afford it then do it. But I have an anxious mind so the peace of mind is almost always worth it.

J I see something on the bottom too

Gigs typo are was supposed to be doc. It is Wednesday 

Pl :hugs: sincerely hope you feel better and getting to your appointment tomorrow isn't too painful

My tummy growled and I am considering eating my lunch now lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well from Central time US to London there is a 6 hour difference. At 6pm here it is midnight in England. I know I've had several friends in England :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- Wednesday as in tomorrow?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry week from tomorrow


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo so we have two scans to look forward to tomorrow!!! Eeeee!!!

Edit: oh damn just kidding lol

Yay for a scan these next two weeks!

Ladies do they do ultrasound generally past the anatomy scan? Wondering if i'll have any more this pregnancy. I have an appt Tuesday but probably just a urine test and doppler, plus uterus measurement.


----------



## baby D

Hi all! 
J I TOTALLY see Lines on those bottom tests! Especially in the first pic! So excited for you and to see tomorrow's test! 

Kity and Michelle worrying is normal xx Sending lots of sticky dust!!

Gigs, how are you feeling today? Sorry if you've said already -- I may have missed it! Lots of catch up pages!!

AFM, ladies I'm having a mini panic -- what if hubby is right and we do really struggle financially -- what if we can't make money work? It will be tight! And what if I can't cope with no sleep again?? I don't know why I'm suddenly worrying as I've asked and asked hubby for one more baby for 2 years and now he has said yes I'm worrying!! What's that about?? I do want another -- I'm just feeling worried &#128561;&#128555; 

Also, cramping again -- I've no clue where I am in relation to ovulation! I think I might temp next cycle.....


----------



## Fern81

J I see something on the bottom test as well but I always see lines on your tests ;) pleeeaaasee let this be the real deal!

I have my last scan tomorrow, can't believe it. Gigs you asked if I feel ready yet- no I'm still very scared of the newborn stage!! But realistically I'm sure we will survive. Somehow!


----------



## Fern81

J I would love to show you around. We have family in Europe, Chicago and Australia and I've always LOVED touring around RSA with them and their friends!


----------



## gigglebox

Baby D i'm feeling better, a wave of nausea and a smidge of a headache earlier today but it's gone now :thumbup: 

Haha, I have to laugh because we did at one point have a conversation about panic attacks due to baby. You must have missed it but we have all been there! And yes, i say with confidence that it WILL be ok! You will figure out how to manage the finances, and the sleepless newborn nights will pass. Remember, you can always make more money, but making babies kind of has limited time to do it! If we all waited for our ducks to be in a row before we had babies (like saving enough, making enough, having the perfect home, taking that vacation first, etc.) we'd be waiting a long time to have babies, if we ever got around to it at all.


----------



## baby D

Thanks Gigs! I know you're right of course -- it's just so scary &#128514; Maybe I'm a wuss &#128514;


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I know it can be nerve wracking. I had a lot of mild cramps in the early weeks. Can't wait to see lil baby tomorrow.

Michelle they are really crap for progression. I got much better progression using FRER every other day. Can't wait to hear your beta results.

Pacific feel better soon dear. Whiplash sucks.

Gigs, how's lil bub today? Moving a lot?

Fern omg almost any time now. Can't wait to see your baby!

J, my eyes are tired and I can't make anything out yet. FX a good line shows soon.

Baby I agree with gigs you'd wait forever if you waited for things to be "perfect"


----------



## shaescott

Haha baby D you're not a wuss. It's normal to feel that way. I'm personally waiting for some of my ducks to be in a row haha (@Gigs) but you can never have them all perfect. I'll still be young when I start having kids. Once I have a nursing degree, a job, and a house - and I'm married - then I can start having kids. But that's not everyone and that's perfectly valid and okay.


----------



## JLM73

Grouchy Grammy Vid- Me irritated with mom cuz SHE wanted to stop at this darn buffet, offers me n DS to get what we want THEN harasses us for 5+ mins to hurry up cuz she's tired of waiting:saywhat: ALL we were doing was waiting in line to get DS chocolate ice cream...
I only put the last time she came bitching since the vid was over an hour!
https://youtu.be/gU4-h7w1SlA *56:01 min mark*


----------



## Michellebelle

J, I totally saw the line on the bottom test! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JLM73

Quick pop in before I go back to catch up lol
Was at Chuck E Cheese with DS, then hourrrrs of graphics drawing...
Below is the final of Grouchy Grammy- Chase's superhero name for my mom- hubs thinks it is funny but too mean to put up on the vid thumbnail pffft she barely finds her way around FB and can't figure how to search for ANYthing on google let alone YouTube.
It's humor, so what evs- PLENTY of silly shots of me in all my vids lol

ok gotta go do my pm poas...tho I am thinkin wallys take some days to show anything really- was hoping with that soaring wake up temp today, I coudl SEEEE something:brat:


----------



## JLM73

Waiting for the test to dry- it's by my little bedside fan to speed it along....impatient lol
Currenty uploading the manatee center vid clips - and Oh my damn! I am already uploading clip 33 from my phone and STILL have more to get!

I've been mildly crampy off and on all day today, and this eve had sharp twinges in the front Ute area... More cm, nips hurt bad if I push/hit them.
And waking temp was more like "walking" temp :haha:
Hubs isn't getn me till late Thurs night, so I am realllllly hoping I can get something on these lines, cuz I won't do his scavenger hunt till the final prize can be a digi- and I am gonna make him put THAT in the safe in the morning before he leaves work, so it can bug him alllllllll day at work :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Well there's definitely "something" J! I didn't get to watch the video in your link but i was listening to your dog 101 video whilst knitting a baby blanket. Ivermectin was one of the dewormers we tried on the geese, actually. Your graphic is funny, but i don't know your mom's sense of humor so...

Baby d how many dpo are you now?

Fluek, i don't know why but your avatar pic always makes me happy. Maybe because i feel like you two have a genuine love that kind of shows through in the pic...? I don't know.

Little Lev is moving around a ton today, thanks for asking! I've been seeing my bump kind of "pop" up where he's kicked me, but today was the first time I actually saw the baby movement wave across my belly O_O wish I remembered how early this occured last time! It seems early, or rather, it seems like he would be too small to be seen so well from the outside! I'm wondering if I just have a thin uterus/skin/no muscle tone or something...I could actually SEE ds1 practicing his breathing through my stomach. Supposedly that's not unheard of but pretty uncommon (video link upon request, I managed to capture it!). :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

J we need a WET pic too!


----------



## DobbyForever

The creek a mile from my house just flooded so lol EAS just blew up my tv and phone with flash flood warnings for the next hour soooooo I can't even. I'm a mile away, I'm fine right? Lol <- true Cali girl is like what means flood? What is bad weather?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs you know we want a vid

J I loved CC my grandma would always throw me parties there in the summer with all my church fwiends only time she splurged on me hehe


----------



## JLM73

oops sorry *Gigawatt*- it's almost all dry, just the left half is still damp - where the ink is still showing :(
I like to compare dry to dry, but I promise to get wet pics starting tomoro am for ya :winkwink:
I saw *something* catching my eye when wet, popped the top off, and it's btwn the "pegs" which is the right spot in a wally ...
Will post pics in a few- waiting for phone to charge enuff!

DS always has fun at CC and surprisingly- the $20 for 100credits from months ago on the card has been used 3 visits and is only down to 50 credits now. Im posting manatee vid first then CC, but I explained the BS with cards getn easily swapped, lost, dropped, stolen:roll:


----------



## JLM73

*MANATEES*!! :happydance: just for you ladies!
Here in FL they gather near the Power Plant discharge when water temp is below 68 deg. F it was 33deg this morning brrrr for FL!

They are gentle giants- also called Sea Cows
https://youtu.be/kCodSM_-LUU
https://youtu.be/xvZaJIsDbUA ( closer vid, 2nd part sideways sorry- stupid phone...)


----------



## gigglebox

Here's the link to the breathing. It's short, just a couple seconds at the beginning before he makes a huge movement and the video ends. It's kind of in the center of the screen...see it?
https://youtu.be/NZh8CMr6Z3A


----------



## gigglebox

Awww they are so cute!

PL, how are you feeling???


----------



## JLM73

I went back and added a 2nd vid link above- it shows them better- closer.
It will take a full day to add in all the educational photos I want in the vid, so figured these 2 will be up for now till the full deal is done.
Sometimes when you kayak/canoe here they come right to the boat, and many of the areas here with them you can Scuba with them- they let you touch them fairly easy- they are HUGE lol
Unlortunately they ALL have scars from idiot boaters speeding along- they get cut by propellers cuz they swim pretty slowly :(


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* That is SOO cool!
Also look at that BUMP!! I bet he's a biggun later! 8+ lber!!


----------



## DobbyForever

J that's a lot of manatees but the second link doesn't work for me

Gigs cuuuute


----------



## gigglebox

That was Des at 39 weeks lol! And he WAS huge!


----------



## pacificlove

J that is sooo cool with the manatees! Only the second link worked for me 

Gigs, I tried so many times to video tape the belly movements and each time i finally had the camera rewdy Logan would stop moving, ugh!

AFM, neck isn't feeling too bad, shoulders feel the worse until I stand up straight then the pain radiates down the entire back. :( Probably didn't help that after my appointment with the obgyn I did some shopping on the big island lugging Logan from truck to shopping cart and truck to stores... 

Appointment with the obgyn was good too. Apparently he sent my placenta to pathology. Ther was something funky going on where the umbilical cord and placenta meet which distressed Logan and was the start of the infection hence my csection.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww the manatees are adorable!!! Love em!! 

I got up to pee and now I can't sleep XD been up since 4 and it's now half 5 -_- but can't wait to see if baby is okay!! It's a thirty minute extended appointment (in case anything is bad) and hubby said he's coming, which I wasn't sure if he would because he wasn't thrilled with me having one anyway. I still have to wait 8 hrs though XD I'll be asleep for my appointment at this rate XD


----------



## Cppeace

Hope it all goes well, Kitty. You see a nice little healthy bean :)


----------



## JLM73

Sorry it's very hard to mark on my phone with my finger where I see the line my fingertip is huge compared to the teeny little dot It makes lol
The flash washes everything out....gonna have to wait till FMU me thinks
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484115396644.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 18









sketch-1484115389433.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 13









sketch-1484115384065.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* stupid me had the 2nd link "private" as I do for all vids when working on them, but it should work now:
https://youtu.be/xvZaJIsDbUA
It shows their noses/faces better...there were at least 60+ there!
The temp on the power plant side was like 78 degr. while just on the other side of the boardwalk we stood on it was like 62 degrees!! No wonder they stay on the one side lol


----------



## DobbyForever

J I see shadow lines on each test in the mid pic so hoping fmu has a solid line for you!

Kit that's adorable I was the same way. Glad hubs has come around and is going :)

PL do they know why that Happens? Glad you got an answer and some shopping. Sorry that you're not feeling great now :(

Also sorry I'm not responding to people. I'm so tired. I'm having trouble sleeping plus going back to work this week. Just hard to read what I miss at work and then I forget who said what. But I do love you all and sorry to the new ladies too cuz I'm sure I'd love you too if I read your posts :(


----------



## Twag

J I see something faint in those newest pictures - FX for you :dust:


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty- good luck with your scan later today! I hope it goes well and you get some peace of mind

I second dobs I do read everything but I'm crappy at responding now that work is back... but we are off Monday for Martin Luther King day. So it will be nice to have a day off

Afm my chart is once again looking pretty great- a little less than a week left. We shall see what happens.


----------



## gigglebox

Fingers crossed for you Tex !

J, I'm eagerly awaiting your test!

Kit, you're at your appointment right now! I hope you get good news :hugs:

Dobs, you'll be in "the sweet spot" soon where the fatigue will leave and you may even feel like your non pregnant self again :thumbup: it's such a nice time period, before the bump gets too big...then tasks start getting annoying, and you kind of just feel like a fat ass...lol. Ok that's obviously not everyone! 

I'm rambling. 

PL, take it easy! Although i wouldn't be able to deny the lure of shopping while in the city, either...


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks girls!! Baby is perfect!! Only one in there, I'll post some pictures later of our little blob!!


----------



## Fern81

Ok so I'm 2cm dilated at 36+5 (which I know means nothing ito timing but at least my body is prepping!) And baby is definitely starting to move more into my pelvis but atm he is lying with his face to the front& to my left side which is not ideal. He measures 3,2 kg already! Induction date tentatively set for 31 jan. I hope to go into labour on my own before then but now I heard that my dr will be on holiday for a week at the end of January :/. Well there will be other doctors but since I'm doing it on my own I was hoping that there would be one familiar face! Oh well as long as my lovely baby is safe and sound :).

Ok I'm going to read & catch up...


----------



## gigglebox

YAY!!! Are you feeling relieved now? How did hubby react? Aww congrats Kit!

Wow fern, induction plans so soon? How exciting! Sounds like vaginal birth will be a great option for you, seems like your body knows exactly what it's doing. And 2cm already?! Wow. My cervix didn't go past 1 until my water broke and i was given pitocin :dohh: then again it stopped at 7cm so maybe my cervix isn't a good example...


----------



## Fern81

Oh yay kitty I'm soooo happy for you!! :)

Gigs- induction on the 31st will be 39+4. I asked for an induction on his due date (the induction is only because my dr doesn't want me going over 40 weeks) but apparently on a Tuesday all the doctors are available lol... so if it's planned out then we have to plan it for a Tuesday! Hence the 31st. Btw I'm so glad you're doing well after your scare. 

Dobby you should be feeling a bit better soon! I miss second tri :).


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> YAY!!! Are you feeling relieved now? How did hubby react? Aww congrats Kit!
> 
> Wow fern, induction plans so soon? How exciting! Sounds like vaginal birth will be a great option for you, seems like your body knows exactly what it's doing. And 2cm already?! Wow. My cervix didn't go past 1 until my water broke and i was given pitocin :dohh: then again it stopped at 7cm so maybe my cervix isn't a good example...


Yeh we both feel loads better!! He finally agreed it wasn't a waste of money and was asking the tech loads of questions, so I think he's starting to relax a little which is nice :) she said there is no cause for concern babies in a really good position, growing well (measured 8+3 even though I know when I ovulated) no cysts or anything, I'm so happy guys :D


Ahh fern it's getting exciting!! I would have thought 2cm means he's coming soon though?? Like next week XD


----------



## Cppeace

Fern, glad to your little bean is looking well. :)
J, where are the new pics?
Tex, temps looking great. FX
Dobs, you will be in the 2nd trimester soon. Energy will return.

AFM: My temp is being loopy. It's never this high. Maybe my bbt is just adjusting. I dunno. But it's perplexing me and make me concerned for my possible early ovulation. 
We shall see... grr


----------



## gigglebox

Awww such good news <3 I'm so glad hubby was also please with the appointment. So when do you think you'll start sharing the news?

Ahh Fern ok I see. That makes sense. Why don't they want you going past the due date. Also, how has hubby been since his return?

As for me...dumbass mom award for the day here. Again. This time, since I'm trying to get Des to try new foods, I attempted to feed him rice pudding since I was having some this morning. I told him if he wanted his cup of milk (he freaking loves milk) he had ro just try a bite of the pudding. Well, he reluctantly agreed, took a small spoonful, then promptly starting started gagging. I thought he was just being dramatic so I said, "Des, come on, it's not that ba--" and then he started puking. He threw up all the pudding plus a bit of banana he had already eat :( I feel so guilty! He started crying and it was quite the scene. After I cleaned him up and changed his clothes and he stopped crying, he says, "Mom, it's bad." Lol; not sure if it was the taste or the texture, but I'm definitely giving up on getting him to eat it.


----------



## DobbyForever

K 30 second post I overslept and am late for being early to work lol ok technically we are bell to bell so as long as I show up by 8:17 (about 50m from now) I'm fine haha

Kit so glad all is well and hubs is feeling better now :)

Fern ooo exciting. We have a few weeks before the 31st so I'm thinking all good signs and hope you go into labor on your own. Either way super exciting to think he is on his way soon

Peace that is odd. I just can't see an o thaaaaaat early. I know it's not impossible, but I'm chalking it up to adjustment like you.

Awww honey that does not make you a dumbass. I had something similar t as adults. My friend was like I'm wasted and I was like stfu you had one or two drinks you are not drunk it is in your head stop stumbling and acting s fool. She asked to sleep in my dorm and I was like I will walk you to yours but no I am not sleeping on your floor or my floor. Apparently she threw up all over the place a few minutes later. I felt super bad. But meh. And it's like you gave him anything bad. Don't beat yourself up


----------



## Cppeace

Naw definitely isn't ovulation. No EWCM, no high cervix, no positive opk or even close to positive. Is just warm. Blah


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo well hope not warm sick just warm 

Oh and ty ladies the fatigue is not from Chibi-D. It's from vacation bedtime mode (12-1) with work time wake up mode (6) and my need for 8.5-9 hours of sleep lol. I'm hoping tonight I can force myself to bed at a decent time


----------



## Cppeace

I am not sick, I don't feel hot or anything. My temp actually goes down 5 mins after waking. It went from 98.14 to 98.04 and checked again was 98.05 ... My bbt is just warmer than my norm.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* You did NOTHING wrong! :hugs:
Des may be like my DS who went thru a phase about Des' age, where he GAGGED and vomited anything with texture! So he ate VERY few meats...mainly peperoni off pizza ( not the pizza bread/cheese) and hotdogs.
That lasted until he started kinder last year, now he has no prob with texture.
DS lived off pudding as a treat as a baby- even eating 2 cups at a time each day AFTER BFing, before his afternoon naps when like 7 - 8 mos old.
I think seeing the other kids eat and talk about how good something is has helped alot- tho I FORCE him to try a bite of anything I eat that is new to him. Hell, if I hadn't- he would not like Ramen, Ravioli, corndogs, yogurt, pancakes, and now scrambled egg. 
His jack ass father and that fam eat NO fruits, and think bananas and melons are gross, so they refuse to even buy them for DS!
I believe in exposing kids to a wide diet for health, and to nix pickiness, even if it is something I don't really care for. 
I was QUITE proud ystrdy when DS proclaimed "I had a burger, AND a salsd for lunch, both!":shock::smug:
That's a HUGE deal for him as he has not eaten any breads, nor burgermeat for yearrrrs! He would chew and stick in his cheeks, so after half a happymeal burger, he looked like a chipmunk- and would run around like that for several hours, slowly swallowing it, or sneaking to spit it out in a trashcan- cuz ex ass' fam taught him that was ok:growlmad:
But turns out his "salad: was a slice of lettuce and cheese :haha: intednded to go on the burger...he said he put it together like the other kids, but eventually ate each piece seperate lol...

*Kit* AWESOME news can't wait for pics and I KNEW your hub would enjoy the scan- who doesn't wanna see a lil gummy bear wiggle??:dance:

*Fern* Sounds like baby boy is in prep phase. I think you will not need the induction, but prob still have a week or more:thumbup:
Hell *Campn* was like 3 or more cm walkin around lol and still didn't labor immed. Get a birth ball to rotate your hips on, it will help him get his head right, tho many many babies are born "sunny side up (face)" which = MEGA painful back labor- I had that with DD and *PL *did with Logan
I will say it is very very common for babies to rotate AS they pass thru the pelvis, just by nature of the pelvis shape and their heads changing, they kinda spiral thru.
So excited for you- and yessss how is that hubby??
Are you birthing alone still, as you stated it above?
I did one solo- single mom- and actually it was prob my most peaceful lol
Mom did show up and break the peace tho near the end :roll:

*Peace * I think you are adjusting...My temp goes Waaaaay down if I retake it after up and walking around after waking!

AFM - ANOTHER temp increase??!! I am at 98.69 this morning WTH??
Hubs said I have a Puerto Rican Heater growing in me lol ( that's what I call him), but it sure looks like it!
I am 10dpo from first dip today,and 6dpo from 2nd dip, so we shall see!
Attaching my over lay temps for this cycle (bright pink) over bfp chart for DS...My temps are at record highs for my last several years of temping, and avg temps with DS didn't even reach 98.1 until around 6 wks, the ONE 98.7 with him was VERY little sleep so I disregard it, but in gen I avg'd 98.3 for the first EIGHT weeks preg with him at most!
Tests pic in a bit- got wet AND dry lol, went to bed after 3am, and up at 6, and again at 930 grrr. Gotta get dog out/fed, get :coffee: and some eggs in me so I can take my aspirin and Vits!
 



Attached Files:







BFP-2010-2.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cppeace

That's exciting J! Hope we see a nice dark BFP soon!


----------



## gigglebox

That makes me feel better J, I hope he grows out of this phase. The funny thing is he will try some food if it's red (his favorite color). I'm thinking about seeing what kind of red foods I can get him to sample but I also don't want to create some weird psychological complex where he only eats things that are red. I can totally see me messing that up. 

Hmm your chart is very interesting...dare I say it's looking tri phasic?


----------



## JLM73

Wet pics
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484154970384.png
File size: 313 KB
Views: 21









sketch-1484153664702.png
File size: 371.9 KB
Views: 17









sketch-1484153608651.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JLM73

Dry pics
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484153997996.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 11









sketch-1484153517250.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cppeace

I see some shadows in there.


----------



## gigglebox

Gah I only see it in one pic...but again I'm convinced you're testing too early :haha: just kidding, that's not a thing!


----------



## JLM73

testing earrrrllly??? On THIS thread??? pffft :rofl:
No worries, I have been Ute achey mild crampy all day ystrdy and today so far, so something goin on down there:shrug:
I also have TMI...had cm in small clumps drop in my fmu cup eww...
lost of cm thru the day- creamy- have to wipe alot
But the MOST annoying is my body is DEF thinning fluids cuz OMG since ystrdy NON STOP runny nose and I legit sneezed like 40 times the first 1.5 hrs ystrdy, and some today as well, but even just typing I have to snuffle it back in to prevent drips lol and I have BLOWN my nose like every 10 mins!!
I' not sick, and my CLaritin always works, so def new...
Nips hurt too- alot if touched.
No worries on only seeing a shadow- that's what I see, but IRL it is pinkish so that is the only reason I bother with pics. I wanted to start testing from the first Ov on my chart since who knows what happens with double clomid dose.
But perhaps 1 didn't take, so I would be 6 dpo from 2nd Ov on chart, 3 more days to see anything there, but why stop POAS???:haha:


----------



## Fern81

Gigs - aw shame poor lil boy, you are doing a great job in exposing him to different foods. I'm going to ask your advice when it's my turn because by then you will be through this phase :) fx! The reason dr gave me for not wanting me to go over 40 weeks- IVF baby + my age + low PAPP-A hormone means that there is a slightly higher risk of developing placental problems (eg calcification) post-term. Interestingly many of the other IVF ladies that I've met on bnb, from other countries, also say their doctors won't let them go past 40 weeks. 

My husband's been... OK. We had another fight just after he returned when he accused me of comparing him to my ex-husband and boyfriends (which I did not do... sigh) and I BEGGED him again to not place me and the baby under so much stress all the time. I still don't think he really gets it and he is still very self-involved but at least we have both been decent toward each other for the past week. I don't think much has changed. I'm definitely not pushing the baby out with him in the room and I think a lot of my labour will also be without him. He irritated me SO MUCH when I went in to LD on Sunday lol... kept making inappropriate jokes and touching all the sterile stuff in the exam room & stealing my chart to read out my notes very loudly ("VAGINAL SECRETION PRESENT") and giving me APGAR scores even after I asked him to PLEASE stop doing all that and stop touching everything... I was lying there with my legs in the air feeling very embarrassed and uncomfortable, and he just didn't give a crap about anything I asked of him. My sister offered to be present and help me through labour, she understands me not wanting dh or anyone else there. I might just take her up on it! So anyway. It's not good but it hasn't been horrible (I wanted to jump off the roof at this point a week or so ago!)

J - I still see a line! You and CPP are going to spontaneously combust at this rate. And not forgetting Tex's chart! All those high temps and it's winter over there. Hope it spells good news for all of you. 

Kitty do you have a pic of your little bean?


----------



## baby D

J -- I see something on those lines!! And those temps!! &#128076;&#128516;&#127881;

Gigs- I had a fussy eater with my son -- it does get better! He does still have a bit of fussiness but he's so so much better and will eat a varied diet now do try not too worry! 

Kitty, so pleased about scan! Can't wait to see pics!

AFM --- cranky tired, stomach cramps and feel wet as though AF is going to come but nothing yet. Me and hubby BD yesterday and after I had some blood in my cm when I wiped??? It only happened that once did nothing since but Really hope AF isnt going to get me early &#128546; Not due for a good week or more! My cycles can vary a little so hard to know.


----------



## Cppeace

If my temps stay up like this my after ovulation temps will be combustible territory for sure lol


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: There will be News articles shortly:
BREAKING NEWS! This just in....several women in the TWW have suddenly...sponateously combusted....bringing new light to the phrase- Baby Dust...:dust::rofl:
I have NO clue. I am thinking mine is def fertilization related...just waiting to see if anything STICKS!

*Gigs* 2 food things for ya...well 3...
1- I LOVED Starbucks' Green Tea Frappe' when it came out like 10 years ago.
Tried a small one and <3<3
The next day went for the LARGE! About half way thru- it really started to psych me out and gross me out that I had a stomach FULL of thick GREEN goo :sick:
I could NOT finish the rest- and was pissed cuz it wasn't cheap!
I think I only had 1 more small of that in like 2007- which was fine but WTF?? The brain!!??? 
2 Get some Food Coloring! Dye as many things as you can Red for Des. Eggs can be easily dyed ( tho they will look pink if not enuff dye, bloody if too much lol) I did this once for ex ass hubs on Valentines day- Pink eggs, Red Heart drawn on the toast, Pink-er Breakfast Ham...he refused to eat it cuz the color freaked him out :roll:
He will totally flip his diet script on you a FEW times growing up, just do what you can lol, but if he WILL eat anything Red- Mashed potatoes, Rice, Fries, even sliced fruit is pretty easy to dye with food coloring.:thumbup:
3 DS loves applesauce (so I tried some of the flavored ones- he prefers plain but DID eat them).
Well the Green Applesauce ( Pear added) from Motts freaked him out half way thru the cup. I made him finish it as it was small. 5 mins later he said his belly hurt from it ( likely dramatics as he kept playing games on his tablet) then he began heaving:shock:
So I ran him to my bathroom just in time for him to PROJECTILE puke all the green applesauce all over the floor :dohh: I felt so bad- but he immed said "I'm FINE now mom!" big smile and ran off to play :rofl:
KIDS!
I was able to get him to eat it after like a year tho.

On kids' diets changing- my oldest son ( 24) is a MEGA candy fiend! Would eat ANYthing candy, and it was a battle when he was young to prevent him hiding it in his room (ants) pockets etc as I only gave it as rewards, and he was always in trouble so he just stole it and hid it from my cabinet:growlmad:
He also LOVED cakes, pies, ice cream, Cheese etc...

Fastfwd to his teens up to now, and he does NOT like Cake ( except cheesecake) Pies, ice cream, Any "uncooked cheese" (on sandwiches etc) but will eat "cooked" cheese- pizza, cheeseburger, grilled cheese, the ONLY candy he will eat is Sourpatch Kids Gummies- no chocolate!? And after yearrss of refusing to even TRY a Cali Roll in sushi ( I don't eat the raw stuff- only seared eel roll, Tempura shrimp/chix, Cali etc) I FINALLY made him try the basics I eat at a upscale Asian Fusion Buffet, and NOW he is a sushi FIEND! Eating Raw and cooked:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

K quick reply I have to go make this social studies chart blah I overslept and didn't do this morning lol

J I see a slightly darker shadow on today's test fxed

Gigs I love that you can read through my typos my effing iPad

Fern boo on hubs I think having sister in is the way to go. That's a bummer though but you are so right not worth the stress. You should be relaxed and enjoy the moment :hugs: can you sit him down and lay down ground rules or are we passed that point?

Omfg I don't want to make this poster ><


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, sorry hubby is still being disrespectful of your space. I'd say give your sister a shot. You can still kick her out if she isn't the support you need ;)
I only got to experience back labor but with each contraction I hung myself off hubby's shoulders and called him my coat hanger and a towel rack.. me being the wet sogging towel hanging off his shoulder..


----------



## kittykat7210

Here is our little blob measuring 8+3 XD

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsobqhafdo.jpg


----------



## baby D

Gorgeous little blob there Kitty! Can't wait to see your 12 week scan pic! The difference will be amazing! I bet it all feels so real now you've seen your bubs &#10084;


----------



## Cppeace

looking great Kitty!

Here is some opk Line porn for ya'll. A little dakrer than yesterday so still looking good for early-ish- ovulation. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170111_142303.jpg


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: OMG!! Female hysteria treatments in history
https://youtu.be/v9g0K2RktFg

*Kitty* HUGE baby lol just kidding I am sooooo thrilled you got the scan and got to put your mind at ease a bit- and that your hubs asked all the Q's he had on HIS mind:thumbup:
Do you have a gender pref?

*Peace* ooooh! Yay!! def getn darker! keep an eye on that !

*Fern* SISTERRRRR all the way!
Do NOT ruin your special day after waiting 12+ years to meet this special Angel Baby Boy!
Labor is waaay stressful enuff- without dealing with his immaturity!
My hubs is 53 and I was in tears the other day cuz he was dying laughing when I git mad about him not hearing me out when I was trying to tell him the meaning of the name of his ONLY child- whom he has zero relationship with (31ish years old) due to him and first wife's split up situation.
I was really pissed at first, and went to do the dishes, but he kept repeating things I had said in a mocking silly voice then laughing harder/louder.
I cry when PISSED so I turned from the dishes, got in his face and said DO I LOOK LIKE I FIND WHAT YOU ARE DOING FUNNY???
He immed apologized and I promptly chewed his ass out!:growlmad:
I felt very disrespected at that time, as I always hear him out on things, even when I think they are boring as F*...
We were fine shortly after, but just a reminder how F-ing immature men can be...which is what I envisioned when you described laying there feet up, and him touching everything like a child, then loudly reading you PRIVATE med info! WTF?
Please take your sis and LEAVE him home! You won't regret it...
There will be SOooo much more for him to touch, fiddle with, and Read aloud while in labor- so just...don't lol.

You have NO idea how many times as a medic in L&D I would come in a room to fix monitors, and hear fam saying some off the wall rude Sh*t while the poor mom is in labor hurting- they are yuckin it up. 
I never had a prob correcting them in a stern but polite way that Mom needs a calm relaxing enviroment, if you wanna be loud, or make fun of her when she clearly does NOT find it funny, please go to the waiting room. Cuz when you stress mom, you stress baby, and the doc CAN come in and make you ALL leave... ( insert stern glare and raised eyebrow and Bob's yer uncle lol)


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry gonna be a crappy post. 

Gigs sorry about Des getting sick. I think it's good of you to get him to try new foods. I was taught to at least try new foods. Also, I'm glad my avatar pic makes you happy. We seriously told our parents within a week this was who we would marry. We just knew and I've NEVER been like that about soneone. Never moved in with anyone else either. 

Cppeace have you been a little stressed? Maybe that's caused the higher temps?

J I think I see a line on the bottom wet test today :)

Kitty cute lil blob. Also agree it will amaze you how baby looks in 4 weeks :)

Fern sorry hubs is still being selfish. I think you should take your sister up on her offer but your choice. 

Dobby I understand the lack of motivation at work. Once I'm with my patient's I'm okay but towards end of day I'm exhausted and like it would be nice to drive home instead 

AFM, I think I may have low potassium. Been having cramps and heart palpitations this week. I used to eat a banana almost everyday but I don't like them right now. I have appt tomorrow and will address with Dr. Anyways, have a good rest of the day :)


----------



## Jezika

Not up-to-date on thread yet, but thought I would share this article seeing as there was so much talk of "fed is best" recently. I didn't realize it was an actual foundation! 

https://fedisbest.org/2017/01/accid...my-heart-but-made-me-want-to-help-other-moms/


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, WOW! That is a huge weight jump the mom is talking about! I totally agree, fed is best. We should not be judged for our choices. 

AFM, I got my mom coming for 2 nights tomorrow. Dad's off on a business trip and my hubby is working extra this week too. Mom hasn't seen Logan since Christmas, so she's due to spent some time with us and it'll give me time to catch up with chores and cleaning!


----------



## Cppeace

No stress, no unusual times for sleep- day before the heater was up a little and it was a little warmer than norm in here but nothing sweltering- My guy turned the heat down yesterday so it was back to normal 70 temp in here. No unusual foods, no alcohol, no unusual activity, and I checked the thermometer against my expensive candy thermometer yesterday when it gave me that high temp. It was it's usual .1 accuracy with each other. No logical reason for temps to be up in teh 98's already but whatever. My bbt may have decided to adjust to a warmer scope and my post ovulation temps may be in the 98.6-99s... We shall see.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for a baby break PL! How far away do your parents live? 

Awww Kit, loooookkkie! Such a cutie already! 

Cpp definitely getting darker!

J, that reminds me of my time in labor...sitting there contracting while my folks and hubs were in there eating subway. They weren't rude though...just like...can you eat your food in another room please...?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, it's an hour and a half drive plus 20 minutes on the ferry for my parents to get here. 
I am looking forward to moms visit, but I am sure I'll be glad when she leaves too ;)

How are you doing with looking after Des, farm and preggo belly?


----------



## Michellebelle

PL, that will be nice to have some time with your mom.

CP, your temps are so high! Maybe they will drop as you get closer to ovulation. I've had that happen before,

Kitty, awesome photo of your little one!

J, I still see a light line! I hope it starts darkening.

Fern, I like the idea of having your sis in the room.

As for me... got more beta results today!

12 dpo - 53
14 dpo - 154

So more than doubling! I am taking that as a good sign. Now I'm going to stop the temping and testing and just relax.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* yea that's not rude, but <stomach growl> while in labor :haha:
I scarfed a XLg Mc Ds fry the night I *thot* I may go into labor with DD and man did I give those suckers back in pristine form as soon as I was at the hospital lol

*Pacific* NICE! Glad you will get some mama love AND some help!

*Peace* you *may* have a bit more progest in your syst atm:shrug: that would explain the higher basal temps, but it's a good thing post O ..

AFM I am miserable today!! Not end of the world, just can't get a thing done on this computer without blowing my nose EVERY 3-5 mins as it drips down when my head is downward! WTF??
I know likely hormones but geez cut a stsa some slack - for an hour even!
I don't wanna take benadryl to dry it up, as I figure my body has thinned the hell outta all fluids for a reason- hoping a bean floating around!
But DAMN! I have gone thru 3/4 of a large toilet tissue roll in the last 2 hours!!! And this is seriously going on 11 hours of straight nose blowing and constant sneezing! ANOYING!:brat: My poor nostrils are soooo sore now!
Nothing is diff- hubs thinks it's allergies, but I am only allergic to dog dander, and THIS never happens! Not to mention claritin covers anything else dust/pollen etc ( which never normaly bother me, and didn't 2 days ago) WTH...


----------



## pacificlove

Michelle, nice numbers!! Keeping everything crossed it sticks!!!

J, sounds like allergies.. maybe something new you are allergic to know? I love Vaseline for keeping a runny nose from going red.

Gonna be a busy day here tomorrow... Mom and her dog visiting, the baking lady is baking in the morning a d possible picking up the same day too (instead of next day like normal) plus we are having a tree guy come by and trim our old growth cedar tree in the Afternoon.
Gotta go lock up some chickens


----------



## Cppeace

The higher than norm progesterone theory is possible as I do have a lot of creamy cm currently like I generally have post ovulation. Hopefully the higher progesterone won't mess up my ovulation. We shall see.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty- I'm so glad your bean is okay! What was the heart rate?

Michelle- yay for awesome numbers! When I saw your description said you had a m/c January 2016 I forgot it was now 2017 and was like noooo not after those numbers but then I realized the weeks weren't right and then I finally realized it was the wrong year. I hope this isn't insensitive, but... Do you know what your betas were with your miscarriages? If so, were they good or bad? I'm just worried about your unexplained recurrent miscarriage. I really hope this time is the charm for you. Prayers for your bean :dust:


----------



## JLM73

:shock: I was so busy chatting with hubby on the phone I almost forgot to do my p.m. test!
Pic below is at 7 Minute mark and I must say I am intrigued,its still extremely light,but a pinkish hue IRL
... doubt much will change within the next 12 hours tho
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484190001071.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Cppeace

Maybe a shadow but sorry not seeing much yet J But hopefully you'll have a blazer soon :)


----------



## DobbyForever

J I upped the clarity and definitely see something in the invert. I did have to mac brightness on my phone but I am in the dark so hopefully everyone else sees it too
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9023.JPG
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 18









IMG_9022.JPG
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh J i do see something rather familiar on that test -- resembles my 7dpo pm test :D 

PL, can you do anything with cedar wood? If nothing else see if they'll chip it for you and use it as mulch around the property, especially over muddy spots, or just in the garden. We need to re-mulch our duck run :roll: it's so gross in there. We had about 3 inches of snow Sunday, and our temps have stayed below freezing, then warmed up well today. So the snow never melted until today when it all melted at once. Not fun...I definitely slipped a few times in the run but fortunately did not fall. To anseer your question I'm handling the farm and des OK, just not really feeling like doing anything. I loathe letting the ducks out even though it really only takes me 15 minutes or so. The evenings take a bit longer to feed and rinse/refill water dishes, plus deal with the quail, but it's not too terrible, maybe 20 minutes or more...fortunately Des is at an age where I can just put on a movie and he'll sit on the couch and watch while I do chores. If he needs anything he'll come to the front door and open it and yell for me. If I know I'm going to be outside long, I just take the baby monitor with me (if it's too cold for him or he refuses to come outside with me). 

Mich, fantasitc numbers! More than doubling!!! :dance: did you get an ultrasound appointment yet? Good call on not testing anymore. Those lines can't tell you anything that those betas haven't already showed (that is, a healthy oregnancy progressing as it should!).

Little Levin is movin' and groovin' tonight, having himself a dance party up in my uterus. He's been making big movements and kicks for about an hour and a half now :cloud9: though I think he's finally fallen back asleep...

Funny thing is I was trying to get him to kick in a specific spot, so I was pushing on my belly. Hubs saw me and sternly says, "Don't crush his house! He's got limited space in there" :haha: he does this every time I push on on myself lol. 

Ah, getting some low down punches now. I think I have another large baby on my hands...guess I'll need to prepare again for the comment I always get with Des, from birth to present day, from strangers: "He's going to be a little bruiser!" 

Except Des is this extremely sensitive, gentle soul :haha: ahh strangers. Gotta love how they can't keep their mouths shut.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL hf with mom!

Gigs idk why but picturing Des yelling out the door warms my heart. How is Lev measuring? 

Ummmm I read a lot and forgot a lot. I think I am fending off being sick. The only thing I want to drink is orange juice, which I like but never crave. And everyone at work is sick. I was almost outed at work. I was chatting and someone asked if I was sick/ feeling better and I was like lol no I'm not sick. And started talking about flu shots. My coworker was like I don't get those because I get sick anyway. I said yeah me too but this year it is working really well. And then the super pregnant lady was like oh yeah I never get it either but obviously I had to because I'm pregnant and the maternity shot works way better than the gen pop shot. And then everyone looked at me and I changed the subject lol. Didn't help it was too warm to wear a jacket so I had mine over my baby bloat meanwhile everyone else's was on their chair. And I think my boss noticed I zip up my jacket every time she enters the room. Sooooo oops


----------



## gigglebox

Oh well, can't hide forever! How's your bump looking these days? I bet you're getting a proper bump now. This is about when it raises out of your pelvis, I think. You can also probably feel it lying down -- have you tried?

Lev was measuring 9 days ahead at the anatomy scan. Funny story, the nurse is scanning and kind of hem hawing, and asks me how big Des was. Then I tell her he was big and had a huge head, in the 97th percentile. She says, "Hmmmm Ok, that makes sense. Good to know." And when I asked why, she said, "because this one's head is measuring in the 91st." Hahahahha...though she also said the percentiles don't mean much at this stage...but, come on, it probably does in this case :haha:

Poor Des, his little hat in the hospital didn't even fit his head :haha: hence why I tried to make a hat for Levin.


----------



## DobbyForever

Teen mom 2 spoiler so excited to watch tonight 10m!

Spoiler
i cannot wait for Chelsea to tell aubree that she is pregnant. I love line porn. Even if it's reality tv line porn lol.

The bump is insane. And by bump I mean bloat. I poked it yesterday and it feels squishy like fat and bloat not bump hahahahaha. I want to hide it at least until the end of this month. I have a grant review up this month and I am expecting a $700 field trip grant check in the mail. I want to walk in with at least one check and have her gush over how cool I am for raising money for the school and then be like btw I'm pregnant don't freak out I'm due in late July and already talked to my mom about her babysitting the first two days of school before I take three weeks off, so I'm only missing half of the critical period of bonding with students. Please rehire me. Lol my mom thinks I should push it hard like I need this job to not lose my house but I don't want to come off sounding beggy. She knows I just bought a condo here though.

Awww gigs got some built ford tough men over there. I was wondering who the cute hat was for. I saw it but missed a few pages around that time.


----------



## pacificlove

Speaking about bumps.. I think we need some bump shots!!
As for the cedar tree, we'll have to see what comes off it. We are having it trimmed as the top is dying. So if it's dead and dry we'll burn it otherwise we'll make mulch of the trimmings. It would be a shame to cut the whole tree down, but we'll see what it looks like when the crew starts taking down the dead top. 
Cedar isn't good burning wood, it burns very quickly but makes good fire starter ;)


----------



## JLM73

Hard to see the dry one but here is the same pic, marked, unmarked
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484195793307.png
File size: 213.7 KB
Views: 15









20170111_233029-2.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

J I see it on the one with the black dot 

This was my Sunday pic. I do my bump pics first thing in the morning because the second I eat breakfast I balloon see exhibit b from today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9009.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 13









IMG_9024.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pacificlove

J, I am not seeing it yet...But as always am on my phone. Fx this is it, you have waited long enough!!

Dobs, that is a cute little bump!! Have you been doing shots every week?

AFM... I just realized I never unpacked the bananas that I purchased yesterday. They are missing... Hope they are not still in my truck... By now they would be solid frozen :( is this what you call mommy brain??


----------



## DobbyForever

Sigh. I went potty and when I wiped there was a sizeable amount of fresh blood. I was hoping it was just the rough departure from my bum but further inspection showed I am in fact spotting from my vajay


----------



## DobbyForever

PL if they are just dip them in chocolate coating and pretend it was intentional ;)

I have that one was a few days late. And tbh it has looked the same way this whole time

https://www.memegasms.com/media/created/vhyfxm.jpg
Further inspection aka round two has revealed I am actually shitting blood, which (while still unpleasant and unfortunate) is better than spotting. So note to self next time Chibi-D has a three day long craving for hot cheetos... do NOT eat hot cheetos


----------



## Cppeace

Well, Dobs glad to hear it's not from the front but sorry you're bleeding from anywhere.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am worried now though. I have NEVER had gut wrenching, violent, bloody diarrhea from Flaming hot cheetos and I have eaten them while preggo before.


----------



## JLM73

*DObs* Anything that irritates the intestinal lining enuff can cause small vessels to break= bleeding while pooping. Also, red so long as not ALOT ( like a thin pad type) is "coffee grounds" is black, and means bleed is higher up - partly broken down blood= bad.
You said you feel like you may be getting sick, so very well may be to do with that.
If gone in a day or 2- not increased etc you should be fone:hugs:
Thx for the pic tweak!
I should test every other day given the 4 day span btwn O dips...:blush: too impatient lol. Back to hubs' tomoro...I hope he listened and CLEANED some...

*Gigs* SEE! THIS is the benefit of having the wider age gap- you have a semi self sufficient kiddo while you do chores! lol
Duck pen sounds very muddy/slippery/poo-ey :haha:
Here we can rent wood chippers for like $40/day I think...never needed one...and they always remond me of a forensic show where some moron killed someone then froze the body then used a wood chipper on a bridge at night to dispose of the body :shock:
Got caught over them finding a whole tooth or something on the bank??
But I think it was the bag of clothing etc thrown over that led to that find...it landed on the frozen part of the water :rofl:
So glad criminals are stupid...

*PL* I have low Potassium off n on and it def makes ya feel sapped!
I take a reg OTC tablet in the morning with my prenatals.
It's not the Rx dose that could cause heart arrhythmia, just daily supp, and I have had no more issue with low K+
It's also good for heart/circulatory/ B/P


----------



## JLM73

*DObs* LOVE the mini bump! If you wear that sweater to work it SCREAMS preggo not bloat lol

*Michelle*:wohoo: You nearly tripled on numbers!!
Did you do any fert meds that could lead to more than one egg?
I know you said no Ov meds this time, but not sure if the other med(s) have that associated...

Stupid me fell asleep from 1am-330 am with laptop on me and now I can't go back to sleep arrrggghhh!


----------



## Fern81

Michelle those numbers look fab!!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs you had me so worried for a second there! Phew! Your bump pic reminded me of how SO wants to do mine in the future. He wants to take a picture every single day and make like a flip book. So cute. 

PL, I just have to let you know, I had a dream that you just got a bfp lol. Like, I was thinking omg she just had a baby in November nooo and you had in your description that you got a bfp and yeah. Oh dreams.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- Ohhh, your poor bleeding arse!!! (Is it bad that I'm kind of laughing? I'm not laughing AT you...I'm laughing WITH you??? Oh, okay.) You're just about in the second tri, girl. Movin' out of the "danger zone", if you will. Your "bloat" looks good! ;)

Jez- I didn't read the link, but yeah, "Fed Is Best" is an actual organization, and it's an important one, for sure. Rather than touting the "breast is best" message (which people are FINALLY recognizing that this slogan does far more harm than it does good, to both babies and mothers), Fed Is Best acknowledges that mothers and babies have to do what is best, the baby has to eat, and there are different approaches to this...there is no one-size-fits-all way to accomplish this. Is the article about the mother whose baby only gained a half ounce since his birth from breast feeding in the first month, and by his 2nd month check-up, he had gained 2 lbs once she began supplementing with formula? If so, I felt so bad for her, and really, her story is not unique. That could have easily have been my daughter...I simply was never going to produce enough milk. I couldn't even pump more than 8 ml per half hour session! IGT (insufficient glandular tissue) was going to prevent me from breastfeeding either baby, and I had to make peace with that, and FEED THE BABY! <3 Consequently, they're both beautiful, smart, and healthy children now. It's all good. :)

Fern- Reading how your DH behaved up in L&D makes me embarrassed for you. :( I'm with everyone else...I'd definitely take your sister up on the offer, and shack up with her for a while. :hugs: You'll figure it out. :hugs:

Michelle- Great betas! Sounds like things are moving in the right direction!

J- Praying you get that BFP...I did see something on that bottom test like everyone else. Time will tell!

AFM- Flying out to Vegas today with about 16 other crazy ladies! We're going to OWN that town! :happydance: We already have a big stretch hummer limo thing lined up to drive us from the airport to our hotel! :rofl: I'll miss my kids, but quite frankly, I need the little break. I'll come back a better (and probably hung-over) mom. Lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae that flip book idea is cute <3 

Dobs, sorry for bloddy butt but yay for no bloody vajay! That's totoes a proper bump. First it pushes squishy things forward, then later you feel the firm uterus without effort. For now if you lay flat on your back in bed and push around, you should feel a firm mass down low, i.e. Your uterus. It's probably large orange sized by now. Try it! You have to lay down though.


----------



## gigglebox

Have fun wook! Any matching outfits/garb, like a bachelorette party? Haha


----------



## Michellebelle

shaescott said:


> Kitty- I'm so glad your bean is okay! What was the heart rate?
> 
> Michelle- yay for awesome numbers! When I saw your description said you had a m/c January 2016 I forgot it was now 2017 and was like noooo not after those numbers but then I realized the weeks weren't right and then I finally realized it was the wrong year. I hope this isn't insensitive, but... Do you know what your betas were with your miscarriages? If so, were they good or bad? I'm just worried about your unexplained recurrent miscarriage. I really hope this time is the charm for you. Prayers for your bean :dust:

Not insensitive! With my first, my numbers weren't doubling. They suspected a chromosome issue (though DH and I aren't carriers for anything).



With the second, the numbers started off doubling, but then I went off of progesterone because my prog numbers were high. After that, my hcg numbers started dropping. I always wonder if the drop in progesterone caused the miscarriage, and have insisted on staying on progesterone throughout the entire first tri in the future. Or it could have just been a coincidence.

The third miscarriage is the weird one. My numbers were great. Super high and I thought maybe it was twins. When it came time for an 8 week scan to find a heartbeat.. nothing, even with repeat scans. So I am really unsure what happened there, but I hope it doesn't happen again.

Edited to add... Gigs, my doc said yesterday we'll recheck bloods next wed, and then he'll see me in a couple of weeks for an ultrasound. So I think they'll schedule it after we know what my numbers are. And of course I've continued to terrify myself by reading all about ectopics. Sigh.


----------



## Cppeace

Morning gals. Have fun Wookie!

As ya'll can see the temp is still up in all it's lunacy. Looking at the two months next to eachother is kooky as hardly any of my temps are below my previous cl.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, that is weird with your higher temps. I wish I had some insight!

J, nope, no fertility meds that would cause multiples this time. In fact, it's the first time I've gotten pregnant without fertility meds! 

Dobs, hopefully the bleeding goes away soon. I've had that from time to time before (maybe once every few years)? It's unpleasant, but always resolves itself.

Wookie, have fun on your vacation! 

Tex, how is your chart doing? Any symptoms?


----------



## gigglebox

Mich, I don't mean to be rude...but I have to kind of laugh at your ectopic concern, only because I was there too with this pregnancy. We (as in all active ttc'ers) tend to obsess when we're trying to get pregnant...and we get impatient, and we start wondering about worse case scenarios, like infertility with ourselves or our partners...and then we get pregnant, and instead of just feeling accomplished and enjoying it, we freak out about every twinge and body change, numbers, test lines, ectopics, etc...and once that stage passes, then we wonder if everything will be ok with baby, or it will have any issues, and we get scanned, and things are fine...then we worry about movements, if they happen often enough, too much, too little...then is baby too big? Not growing enough? How will labor go? Will there be complications there?

Obviously there are adverse outcomes, not every single mother will have an uneventful pregnancy with a 100% healthy baby, but most do. But we worry anyway, even after they're here...it just never stops! And I laugh because we ALL do it. I wish I knew how to hit the "off switch" sometimes! 

Anyway I hope you can relax soon, and enjoy being pregnant. That is so awesome you conceieved without any assistance this time. Did you think it was possible?


----------



## TexasRider

Michelle- I'm doing good 9dpo and just watching and waiting to see what happens

My temp took a bit of a dip today and I'm feeling meh about it. Just have to see what happens. 

In other news I have started couponing again and yesterday I scored 4 tubes of toothpaste 4 bottles of excedrin and 3 12packs of coke for $15 and I got back $18 reward dollars- this is at CVS. I love that place- planning on going back and getting more cokes and a few other things- will pay less than $20 and get at least $17 ECB back- working on my deal now lol


----------



## shaescott

J!!! Where is this morning's test?!


----------



## Michellebelle

YES Gigs. Like right now I'm thinking.... "I haven't had that many uterine cramps like I have with my other pregnancies... and I get a feeling every once in a while that is higher up and maybe in my tube area.. OMG WHAT IF IT'S ECTOPIC!?!?!" 

Even though I have felt twinges in my uterine area and some light cramping. So I just have to tell myself to calm down. But the worry does not go away.


Tex, maybe the temp drop is a good thing? It would be great if it were implantation! Also, what a steal! That is some master couponing.

J, I also want to see the morning test!


----------



## Cppeace

Here is the OPK Line porn for the day. Still looking good for another cd14-16 ovulation. Hoping to see some fertile cm soon. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170112_112605.jpg


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, NO!! No BFP for me! We are going to try and aim for at least the recommended 18 months after csection. While others may plan it, Irish twins for me: no thank you!

Dobs, glad to hear the bleed wasn't vaginal. Insert sigh of relief here. 

Can't remember anything else I read..

Had to move my truck this morning and found the missing bananas frozen in my truck :( seems like baby brain is affecting me more then pregnancy brain :( oh well, maybe I'll bake some banana bread tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes Mich!!! Exactly! I had a cramp off to my right side early on and was terrified of ectopic....nope.

Pl I have a strong suspicion baby brain is really just sleep deprivation in disguise.


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Quick pic of this afternoon's test... yes I just did it because I literally went to sleep at 5 something and was trying to get more sleep after a 9 something wake up, when Mom came banging on my door to tell me the dog was whining:growlmad:
He was whining because she is sitting at a small table eating and always feeds him from there... it had nothing to do with needing to go out, so she woke me up for nothing! The darn dog went out at 4 a.m...
I still see a verrrry faint line, poss a smidge darker, but am thinking if i don't see more rapid darkening by tomoro a.m, that first O Was likely a chem again... As i am 11dpo from that temp drop and rise.

From the 2nd temp drop and rise,i am 7dpo today, so 2 more days min to see anything there.
I scoured articles on double Ov, and it is not hugely uncommon, especially with egg stim meds. ..
And if both take you get fraternal twins of course. It did state in most lonnnng boring studies i read that with multi O's the eggs tend to release at diff times, within hours to a week of each other, as each ovary does not necessarily stim at the same rate on any given med.

I recall during the many ivf cycles as a surro, when they did egg harvesting from the mom or donor, they usually had several diff sizes (level of maturity) of eggs per ovary.
The first lady that I worked with would only ovulate from one ovary heavily and the other would never make more than one to two very immature follicles for some reason.
I was still very crampy all night and still this morning as well, and the ute is generally sore if I lay on my stomach. 
Still have tons of creamy cm and the boobs are starting to become sore not just the nipples anymore.
So even if #1 isn't sticky hopefully that second one has produced something.
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484244793708.png
File size: 289.6 KB
Views: 28









11dpoDec-7dpoNeg.png
File size: 263 KB
Views: 17


----------



## shaescott

I see a shadow but not really a line on that one :/


----------



## baby D

Hi ladies! Wow what a day -- I've not had time to catch up yet! I've had to separate two parents that were about to have a fight in the school playground and my class have been crazy naughty today! I have an awful headache and am shattered! Hot bath and early night I think! 

J I'm around 6 dpo I think so not far behind you &#128516; Hope we get our BFPs this month!

Hope you are all good!


----------



## JLM73

*Peace * :-k I am totally gonna be the weirdo of the board, as I have DEF done it myself but did you :test: to ensure you aren't actually preggo after that short cycle??
Likely not, but ya never know given the odd manner your last multi bfn thingy went... also OPK looks good!

*Tex* woot woot, you have officially had a small dip on THE most common implant day :thumbup: I know they say most don't get implant dips, but I have seen many charts that appear to have them based on their bfp a few days later.
Stalking your chart as always lol
And YESSSS! A fellow Couponer!!! I LOVE ECB from CVS- I used them to buy things I would NEVER pay full price for but needed- like diapers wipes etc.
I sooo have to start coup'ing there again- there isn't one near my house, but I can bike to the one by hubs:thumbup:!
We have been focusing on getting the fuel perks thingy at Winn Dixie (here and bike ride at hubs) for all groceries, and I stack coups onto their BOGOs etc.
I think the most I saved was like 70ish% on all groceries- there's a pic below of a receipt from last year- but we aim for the shopping to be done, AND for him to get at least 40 cents off per gallon gas- and DUH!! There is NO limit to how many fuelperks you can have! I thot 40cent but NO- you can shop and say have $2.40 off per gallon, and gas would be totally FREE up to 20 gals here!!


*PL* Thaw the nanas and then immed peel them and dip into lemon juice to prevent them browning! Unless they are totally black AND mushy- it's not uncommon for the peel to blacken in cold, but the inside fruit still be firm for eating.
Also perhaps do the above , leaving them in just a bit of lemon juice, then slice up into a container and refrig. The lemon juice ( citric acid) prevents browning) and you can then use them over yogurt, ice cream, or mix with other fruit for a cocktail mix, OR you can get a can of pie filling ( berry flavor) and mix it with the sliced nanas ( either JUST the gel part or with the fruit from the can) and it makes a LOVELY healthy snack/dessert!
I have done this with canned blueberry, strawberry, and cherry ( using just the liquid/gel part) YUM:munch:


----------



## gigglebox

J I'm not seeing it but I definitely saw it yesterday. No worries, still think you have a good shot with that next eggy :thumbup: how annoying about the lack of sleep :/ i'm in your boat, up from 3:30 until 4:30, then up for the day at 6:45. Zzzzz too early for me....

Baby d, what were the parents fighting over?


----------



## baby D

Honestly Gigs it was ridiculous! Their children had a fall out shortly before Christmas. One of the boys has been a bit of a git to the other on and off since. Unfortunately he didn't let anyone know until last night. So the mum approached the other child in the playground and started to tell the boy off --- this boys mother was not happy! So the two mum's began arguing and one frightened to drag the other out of the school playground by her hair!! Honestly I've never seen anything g like it!! I moved the angrier of the parents into a private room and left her there while I calmed the other down and then returned to the angry mum to try and defuse the situation!! The day just went downhill from there &#128514; I work in a school that is in one of our most underprivileged areas --- huge amounts of poverty and deprivation &#128546;


----------



## JLM73

*Shae/Gigs* I think the open case pics at 10 mins are better...
** 2nd pic best for color
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484255125227.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 14









sketch-1484255053841.png
File size: 347.4 KB
Views: 24









sketch-1484254425024.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12









sketch-1484253915308.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## baby D

I see a line, J!!! What symptoms have you been having?


----------



## Cppeace

I did cave and do a hpt test, was total negative with smu,, cause I wanted to be sure with those high temps. So yeah not preggo unless again not registering the hcg like last time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude though baby g if I had a dollar haha when I worked in San Jose. But watch what happens if some asshole bully parent goes to my kid instead of me. Hell hath no fury. An adult has no business NO BUSINESS going after a kid like that. It's cowardly. I'm going to lose my credential the day some prick raises their voice to my kid.

lol sorry. I'm clearly in a bad mood.


----------



## JDsBaby

J I see a light line in the second picture:shock:, it looks pink to me!

All of you ladies sure make me feel better about starting to test at 6 dpo.....some days multiple times a day :blush: I'm 12 dpo and still have a hand full of ICs so I'll be testing every day:haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry for the ghost mode, ladies. Still dying from this stupid virus and just not feeling it.

I dunno about the whole adult talking to kid thing - I reserve the right to discipline any of the kids that come in to my house, and I'd expect the same for my kids going anywhere else. There's a lot of parents out there who tolerate s**t from their 'little angels' that doesn't fly with me - although in a situation like that, I'd go to the parent first. However, if that didn't work, it's entirely possibly I'd be the one threatening to drag by the hair :haha: Parent or kid, whatever works best.

I haven't been to work for weeks, and it's Friday 13th tomorrow and I'm going to help out in one shop - while a parcel I've been waiting for for weeks is being delivered at the other :hissy: typical. First world problems lol.

We're also on the verge of acquiring some foster children - DH is very involved with his church youth club, sunday school etc, and does befriending for underpriviledged kids, taking them out on trips and stuff. One of the girls from youth has been getting awfully attached to him, to the extent that I told him to consult the church leaders for advice because she was sending him facebook messages etc. Turns out, she's depressed, threatening suicide, self-harming - she's 14 now but it's just coming out that a 'family friend' back in her native country raped her when she was 10. DH took her this week to a rape crisis centre for counselling - and her mum doesn't want to know. Is more concerned about the guy. Mum's boyfriend is shouting and angry at the girl for worrying them all and self harming etc. Could all be a teenager's take on the situation - but DH is prepared to take in her and her twin sister if need be. I'm not ready for teenagers! Even if they are apparently spectacularly well house-trained and would do all our cleaning &#128561;


----------



## Cppeace

That's a rough situation. Sex abuse in a child can definitely leave them confused, angry, depressed and acting out years later. I would foster kids but I truly don't have the room for both bio and fosters - and I don't think I'd deal well with the social workers in my house all the time. If unable to have my own though we prolly will foster adopt- so many kids in foster care need stable permanent homes- over 100,000 on any given day.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's very sweet of you. I'm torn because she needs help, but that is a big risk. Especially when you have kids already and sexual abuse is involved. You have to weigh the risk her emotional needs will have on all of you, potential for abuse becomes abuser to your kids, or her crying wolf on your husband. Especially if she has bonded more to him than you. I'm not strong enough to foster but I really commend those that do.

As for disciplining kids. I think it's fair game to do my house, my rules. But to approach a kid on the playground at school. In every case I have seen it, the parent is a bully. Having a strange adult come tower over you and scream at you out of nowhere is incredibly terrifying. There is nothing fair or equal about an adult versus a child. Especially in a place like a school where kids are meant to be safe. We have banned parents from school premises for doing it to students. There's a way to do it without being aggressive but idk. I haven't seen it done well. I think kid-kid or adult to adult or adult to kid with parent present are the way to go


----------



## JLM73

Ugh hubs on the way and I am JUST back from the $ store vid filming...gotta run into the shower....last set of pics I think #2 shows the line and color best- sorry I do Burst shots and move the flash around diff heigh levels as it sometimes washes out very faint lines- then cropping tends to blur them- what I saw was extremelylight but def pinkish/purplish...wally cheapies use dark purple ink, so very faints tend to look grayish early on- like ystrdy
but today at noon I can deffo see pinkish...
I will test again late tonight, and again with fmu tomoro...hoping it gets darker, if not c'mon Ov #2!

*Dobs n M&S* I could NOT be a teacher or a cop ( would turn in an empty can of OC spray every shift :haha) You all are SAINTS!!
I too believe in MY rules at my house- but I am not fond of many other ppls kids lol, so I have not really had any over with my kiddos other than bday parties. We do play meet ups- for my older daughter her BFF here is welcome to spend the night as she is a GREAT kiddo and her parents treat her like a surro parent to her much younger sibs DAILY while they work, so I like letting her get a break and be 18/19
Tho they DO decide to cook off the wall stuff at 3 am and get super LOUD and giggly grrrr...
Another parent on my kid at a public place in ANYthing but polite correction and I am Mama Bear all day RAWR! Hapn'd at the Mall vid I posted...
I yelled at DS about rough housing by a baby carrier before some mom who wasn't even lookin at her baby tried. I got him in line, then she shut her mouth looked at me and I gave her the WHATS's UP?? look and she turned away :haha: I got MY kid- worry about YOURS!
Who brings a newborn in a carrier into a older kids play area and TURNS their BACK to it???
DS just sat on the bench seat BY her and she turned, saw him, and was about to yell when I went off...
I MAY adopt later as so many kids in need, but deffo couldn't do a problem teen due to reasons Dobby said- Kudos to you if you can make it work! She may thrive in your home away from that fam situation.

*Peace* sorry it was neg, but now you know at least, and your opks are rockin!

Shower tiiiime!


----------



## DobbyForever

J keeping my fxed for flu tomorrow!

lol I worry about that cuz like I feel like a gyn. You stare at vaginas all day then don't necessarily want to go home to one haha. I spend all day teaching and getting other kids to behave I don't want them coming over. The other thing is I am hoping to get tenure then transfer to the closest school to me (conveniently the highest ranking in the district), and I want my kid to go there. Which means any play dates could potentially be students at my school. And that weeeeeirds me out. Especially since I don't like other people's kids either lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and ty for making me feel like it's bump not far and bloat lol. I do cover up with a jacket which works well since it is winter/cold so nobody questions it


----------



## shaescott

J I see more of something on the pic you mentioned. Fx'd!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm with Dobs on pretty much everything she said. I'd be extremely apprehensive about fostering a kid for those reasons, especially with a baby on the way and young kiddos in the house. It's definitely something I'd love to do eventually, but not until my kids are much older.

Also not a fan of parents yelling at kids...I'm also a huge anti-hitting kids person but that's a controversial topic for another day...

Darn it lost the rest of my train of thought. Probably Because des is whining in my ear.


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: ladies LADIES so I made a cup of coffee (doctor's order cup a day to reduce the migraines) and I'm in the kitchen 2 hours later and realize WHOOPS I forgot to get my coffee and drink it. No big I can make a new one or just nuke it. I pick up the cup. EMPTY so I forgot to drink the coffee I forgot to make because I forgot to hit the brew button

I was spanked as a kid and it totally made me the person I am BUT as a teacher (who can't hit or yell lol) i have learned there are other ways to get kids to behave. So I'm to each their own on that one. But if you have to spank in front of me OPEN PALM cuz closed fist I have to call cps lol not lol but you know what I mean


----------



## Cppeace

Dobby, that is total pregnancy brain in action  

I was never spanked. My mother grew up with a sweet father but he disciplined with a belt and she made a vow to never punish her kids that way. We talked about everything and anything and none of us girls ever did anything too crazy or got knocked up young or even got worse than a speeding ticket. (I've never had any ticket at all)

Different people react to punishments differently. Some kids pretty much need a spanking but some it only takes a disappointed look and they punish them self more than you ever could. The point is get to know your kids, talk with your kids, trust your kids and don't shield them from everything.


----------



## gigglebox

Ha, yeah i get you. Again, this is one og those "raise your kid your way" things, but i encourage parents to do their research. That said, I have a few mom friends that hit. Fortunately not in front of me.

And lol at your invisible coffee.


----------



## shaescott

I was never spanked as a child. I don't want to spank my kids, because I think there are other ways to get the child to understand what they did was wrong. But that's just me. As long as it's not hard, or with a fist, like Dobby said, you do what you want with your kid.


----------



## DobbyForever

How am I the only one who was spanked so far?! Lol


----------



## TexasRider

My parents were also of the "spare the rod and spoil the child" era. Yes I got spankings and lots of them. Honestly I think I turned out better because of it. I see way too many kids in the schools that have never been held accountable for anything and they are entitled little assholes who are straight up rude and disrespectful to their teachers and their parents do nothing. If anything they defend their "baby" -usually by saying oh my child would never do that- are you sure etc....

We have spanked my daughter some but really so far she is very well behaved- just the threat of a spanking is usually enough to deter her. But we will spank her if she is in need of discipline.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh you're definitely NOT dobs. I was spanked as a kid. I got slapped on the hands, too. My dad is the only one I actually remember hitting me...and I had a terrible relationship with him, pretty much into my teens. Things got much, much better after I moved out, but I resented him so much as a child. In fact I used to wish he and my mom would divorce and my mom would get full custody. It was the hitting, but also because he was much more bonded with my brothers I think and he would gang up on me with them, cracking jokes at my expense, etc., and because he's a guy and I suspect aspie, he didn't really "get" that it was realling messing with me on an emotional level. It only got better when I was older and could dish it back to him.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry just a quick post. I was also spanked. I do not feel any anger or resent to my parents. I honestly deserved every one I got and it was far from abuse. I was more upset they were upset with me than anything. If not spanking works for someone go ahead but to each their own except for abuse.

Anywho, appt went well. She found heartbeat as soon as doppler hit my belly haha. Heart beat in 150s. Everything was fine and she thinks palpitations are just increased blood volume but to call if episodes are prolonged or accompanied by lightheadedness, pain, etc. Well I'm off to bed.


----------



## gigglebox

I guess my thought is kids like that have more issue than not being hit, their parents are not setting boundaries in general. If you choose not to hit, it's not about stopping there. The parent needs to still set rules, explain why whatever they're doing is wrong, explain why things aren't done certain ways to begin with, and "punish" in different ways ("If you are going to scream when other people play with your toys,myou will be moved to a room by yourself away from everyone", for example), then stick to that punishment. Hitting isn't really calculated or thought about...it's an emotional reaction on the parents' part in the heat of the moment because their anger has boiled over. Send the kid to their room, then reassess in 10 minutes and see if you still want to hit them -- most parents wouldn't feel that way anymore, and in fact would feel guilty for coming in and hitting when the situation has already diffused.

Another thought...if you were caretaking for an adult, and she was mentally arrested, let's say she has the mind of a toddler, would you hit her when she threw a fit? Probably not. So why is it OK to do it to an actual toddler who is a fraction of your size?

Let's say you and your SO get in a screaming match, he tells you not to talk back, you do, and he hits you. No imagine it's your kid instead. Why is it OK to hit the mouthy kid but not you?

Sorry, this is a heavy subject for me. Maybe I should stop...I have a lot of opinions but if your kid resents you the way i resented my dad, that's your problem, not mine


----------



## gigglebox

Aww yay for strong heart beat Flueky!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek! Spongebob! Although I always imagined him as a child but I guess they are sponges and crabs which aren't big lol. Glad all went well at the appointment!

Yay misery loves company! But gigs I am sorry. That I experience would definitely turn me off from it. I think part of why I never got upset about it was my brother and I usually got spanked together because we were in cahoots, so we used to have this sibling solidarity they can't break us going on haha. And then when we only had one parent not two it became fun playing dodge from my mom hahah. Plus compared to Thailand discipline I'll take a few pats on the booty any day. Some of the crap my mom's relatives did to her were like say whaaaaat?!

Tex so has it though. It is insane how the kids in my classes behave. This year is the worst. Nobody has held them accountable. On the bright side, they are always well behaved when my principal comes in which is what matters hahahahahah but I am the bitch teacher.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I get what you are saying. We had a professional development on classroom management and one of the things they really drove home was that the punishment must fit the crime otherwise it isn't as effective. I.e. You talk over me for five minutes and delay the lesson, ok you give me five minutes of recess. You didn't do your hw? Ok you have to stay in to do your homework. You make a mess you clean that crap up. There are so many ways to deal out a consequence. But like you said everyone can just do them.

We never spankd the twins cuz my stepdad was super not into that. He had a similar experience to you gigs. He had very little relationship with his dad because of the spanking. Meanwhile my mom once had a stool thrown at her by my grandfather and she still loved him. She and my uncle were the only two of his kids that went to his funeral. But then again the other wasn't biologically his and my other uncle hated him because they left him in a Muslim village as a baby and then one day years later my grandfather kidnapped him back. My family is so messed up hahah I seriously need to write a book


----------



## gigglebox

O_O i was literaly going to type that -- you could definitely fill a book! I wonder about that sometimes, if I should write down the stories if my teens, or what I remember of them. They'd be pretty depressing though...but I wonder if my kids or their kids would want to know them. My grandmother was so secretive about her family and that information died with her. In fact my father didn't find out until about 10 years ago that he had a handful of aunts/uncles that she refused to talk about.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs what ages do you teach?


----------



## shaescott

Dobby holy crap... I wasn't phased until you mentioned the Muslim village and the kidnapping back. That's insane. I agree that a lot of kids these days are improperly disciplined in general. I don't think it's about lack of spanking, but lack of getting in substantial trouble at all. 

Gigs I personally agree with you on the hitting.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry for so many posts! I remember what I was going to say eariler. My friend teaches 3 year olds at the city school (low income & troubled kids). She explained to me that school can burn her out on her own kids before she even sees them in the evening, but it's really just her older child. She calls the younger one her "zen child". Her older one is hyper sensitive, demands near constant attention, has some sensory issues, etc. She's not special needs or anything, just high needs I guess you would say. Supposedly she acts amazingly at school...the younger kid is evidently just chill all the time.

My point being it'll probably depend on your kid more than the fact that you're a teacher. I guess the two things are kind of separate since the kids at school are more like a job, the kids at home are family raising.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol well the very long short version there is that after my grandmother was ousted from her family (she got pregnant out of wedlock and her bf was off to college and she didn't want to tell him because she knew he would drop out and marry her and get a job). So my grandfather seized the opportunity to climb the ranks and said he would say it was his kid and marry her. That was the non bio kid. But since her family cut her off, she went to go teach in a Muslim village in southern Thailand and my grandfather got into politics. If you know anything about Thailand religion, you will know the Buddhists and the Muslims don't particularly get along so tensions were rising. Eventually it got to the point where they weren't safe and had to flee in the middle of the night. There was no way they could escape with a newborn, and the leader of the village (knew my grandfather since they were in politics together) offered to take him and raise him as his own. So my grandparents, my auntie, my uncle, and my mom left and my other uncle was left behind. About 5-7 years later, things settled down enough that my grandfather could sneak back into the area. So he went back and totally kidnapped my uncle back. I say kidnap because while he was biologically theirs, they never told the guy they were coming and my uncle had no idea. And everyone in the family picked on him because he dressed differently and prayed multiple times a day and he never felt truly accepted. Or something like that. Which explains why my uncle abandoned his kids, and why she periodically abandons her kids.

I teach K-6. This year I'm teaching 5th (9-10). They are so immature. By far my most immature class. I had to tell one kid to stop laying on the floor, three kids to not sit under tables, one was literally crying because the p.e. teacher told them to practice more, and one called another kid a crybaby (not the one who was crying).


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs the thing is I do a lot of parenting stories school. It is so exhausting. But my students are so starved for it. I have kids who say my parents refuse to talk me to the library or bring me to school fifteen minutes early so I can use the computer so because they aren't tired. I had a girl today in pain after PE because she fell down the stairs at home and her back hurt and when she asked for a note to be excused from PE her mom told her to stop bugging her because she was sleeping. Like say what?!


----------



## baby D

Ha ha Dobby! With you there! Mother stepped way over the line by approaching another mother's kid for sure!! I'm surprised the other mum didn't actually put the women on her arse --- she's known for it in the past &#128514;&#128514; The stupidest thing is their kids will be friends again today I bet but the mum's will be at each other for weeks now &#128561;


----------



## kittykat7210

I agree with gigs on the hitting front. While my parents never hit me, they through plates, pinned me on the floor and shouted in my face. Now my dad is 6ft2 and at the time I was about 80lbs and less than 5ft. I was a troubled child, very troubled. So I do understand that I made them do those things, but I will never ever hit my child.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs that breaks my heart :( Parents that don't want to help their kids help themselves make me so angry. And wow, that's a crazy story about your uncle. I wonder what that was like for him.

About lazy parents, I remember this time my Dad was off work and I missed the bus. I knocked on his bedroom door that I missed it, and he told me through the door that was my problem so I needed to walk to school. So I did...and I was pissed, because it was winter and there was a snow storm recently, and though the roads were clear the sidewalks had about 7" of snow or more. I couldn't ditch school because my dad was at home, and my mom was a teacher at the school, otherwise I would have just stayed home or gotten a ride by my mom on her lunch break (she would have never made me walk). It took me about an hour to get there, but this "lesson" totally backfired on my dad because i missed first period (this was middle school), which was math. So a couple times after that when i didnt feel like going to math i'd "miss the bus" :haha: and I learned my path went right by this amazing bakery that had free bread samples all day so I'd stop in for a slice and have myself a much nicer morning than class :haha:


----------



## JLM73

sorry ladies best line for the day... it's still very light but I can see the lines so I am either going to say that ovulation one is a fail on stickiness or extremely slow HCG rise
Either way I'm 12 dpo from first dip on chart, and 8dpo from 2nd, so hoping for a sticky 2nd!
Also this test is still wet technically but pics taken AFTER hubs left so like 20 mins??
 



Attached Files:







20170113_080934-1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 20









20170113_080947-1.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 17









20170113_081008-1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11









20170113_081038-1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

I see something super faint but omg, look at your temp!

Hmm ladies I'm failing to see the size difference between a chipotle burrito, 6 bagels, and a box of mac and cheese :-k


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby* YES! Write a book! I would totally buy/read it lol
I must agree that some kids DO need a spanking ( NOT abuse) here n there- My oldest son got spanked-couple hand swats on the butt at like 10-13 cuz he got in this phase where he was saying inappropriate things in school ( caled a kid a Penis face??) and began STEALING all the reward snacks/candy I had from my room- cuz he was in trouble so much for during those ages, that he was constantly grounded and got ZERO candy/snack cake rewards.
Honestly now at 24 he laughs and admits he was a total bad ass and thief, so I agree- get to know your kiddos- some bawl over a stern look, others test you til you grab their arm and stare them down while admonishing.
I CAN say, I never ever had to spank DD who was 5 yrs youger than oldest son, cuz she KNEW when we threatened a spanking- we were willing to follow thru ( and saw her older bro get in trouble ALOT).
Kids are VERY smart, and will play parents like a fiddle against one another if need be/allowed so you MUST follow thru any punishment you threaten ( ie *Gigs * play in your room alone if you can't share toys etc)
Parents that do the damn counting thing - oneeee....twoooo....don't make me get to threee....twoooo I'm gonna come over there! twooooo"
:brat: Bitch get to *THREE* is what I think, cuz the kid obvi KNOWS the parent ain't gonna do crap - thus they continue the bad behavior :roll:
I think consistency is key above all else...
I also find it VERY interesting that when in public- usually Walmart- and some bad ass creaming ass kid is HITTING their mom- and she's trying to be "nice" or ignore it - I glare at them = they stop...and if they don't I WILL say "Don't hit your mom- that's not nice!"
The kid usually blushes and stops- and I'm sorry but if you are in public and I gotta listen to your kid throw a F-ing fit for 5 mins straight while I am in line- I will say something!
Handle your kid! I have a great "stern mommy voice" but not screaming ever, and have even had a couple moms THANK me in public:shock:
I feel bad for them, as God help them when those kids are TEENS and hitting them!


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh glad it's Friday- I feel like shit...

Literally have the shits- was in the bathroom all morning and had to go to work since it was too late for a sub- 7up and crackers it is. My stomach just feels off and nasty.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh I've seen that! When moms just let their kids scream and kick/hit them O_O like, girrll, remove that child from the situation and don't ignore them! Also have to say I think spanking as an okder kid is different than as a child. I haven't been there yet so can't comment


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Tex :( full on shits or soft poo? Soft poo is one of my "telltale" pregnancy symptoms...just sayin'...


----------



## shaescott

Oooo Tex maybe preggo symptom? Unless you ate something to provoke it. 

J holy triphastic pattern! 

Gigs that's pretty funny. Also clever on your part.


----------



## TexasRider

It was like water this morning- ugh gross and now it's soft but not as liquid- either way I feel like crap haha


----------



## kittykat7210

Now, J I respect you, but not all kids need a whack or telling off, even if they are behaving badly. I agree that some sort of punishment is necessary, sometimes it has to be harsh because they are a little shit. but punishment just made me rebel even more and put me in dangerous situations. my parents took my phone, I went out without it, until late at night even when I was 12 to make them realise I needed my phone. if they locked me in my room, I climbed out of the SECOND story window and went out anyway. my parents kicked me out for 2 weeks, no bother, I sofa surfed and didn't tell them where I was, they didn't want me, who cares. I was 14 and did things I regret to get a place to sleep or food. The thing is, I was very resourceful and VERY clever. Punishment just made me HATE my already shitty life, I was bullied at school, couldn't even go out at lunch without someone throwing food at me or punching me. Someone punched me DURING a lesson in front of the teacher and they did NOTHING. now I was good at school, I didn't always go admittedly but I never did anything wrong.The teachers quite liked me because I was smart, smarter than most people my age, and if I disagreed with a teacher, I had evidence to support my arguments, so I never got in trouble because I made valid points that made sense. but anyway, so shit home life, and shit school life made for a pretty shit life. I had eating problems, so if my mum told me we were having something for dinner, then made something else I would freak out and not eat it, and the threat of 'Well then you won't have anything' was fine for me, I didn't want to eat most days anyway so it didn't make much of a difference to me. Anyway, any punishment just made me worse, made me suicidal and do things I never wish I did, but if my parents realised how smart I was, even at a young age and listened to my reasons instead of disregarding my opinions and feelings, things wouldn't have been so bad for me. Most of my bad behaviour was because no one LISTENED to me or regarded my opinion as valid. Heck, nowadays my mum admits I was outsmarting her at 3, I could out reason her by 5 years old. But because loads of behavioural 'specialists' told them to be firmer with me, things like holding me down would give me a chance to calm down (in reality it just made me mad), that they didn't need to give me a reason why I had to do things because I was a child, those people don't know everything.

I would just like to point out that my relationship with my family is amazing now. Since I moved out and they see me as an adult rather than a child we haven't even argued.


----------



## shaescott

Do you guys know if there's a way to buy the VIP membership on FF not on your iTunes account? I still use my mom's so I can't buy it that way. I tried going on the website and it said to buy it in the app.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Do you guys know if there's a way to buy the VIP membership on FF not on your iTunes account? I still use my mom's so I can't buy it that way. I tried going on the website and it said to buy it in the app.

I don't think so, I had to buy it on my Itunes even though I didn't want to because I didn't want to give them my card details XD but yeh I had to in the end, unfortunately.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs * LOL at your Food /size dilemma...but regardless YOUR baby boy makes me HUNGRY! lol
I think pack of bagels are much bigger than that skinny box of mac n cheese??

added some deets to prev post with test pics- but here's this morning's test marked...not amused...


----------



## gigglebox

Kit your background reminds me of mine, but my parents' problem was they weren't attentive enough to my issues because my brother was having a ton of rebelling issues himself (much like you -- he was too smart and got into a ton of trouble). Consequently I rebelled too, sometimes with my brother, sometimes without...but I actually was getting pretty good grades in school. I think on some level they thought that was some sort of validation that things weren't that bad for me. In actuality I was severly depressed...and all the while my other brother was indulging in some pretty horrible closeted behavior he's now serving 17 years for...

Have you ever looked into peaceful parenting? It has a huge emphasis on handling your own emotions so you can handle your childrens. It also advocates open and frequent communication with kids at all ages. It's a fairly well studied concept so lots of information and resources out there.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit your background reminds me of mine, but my parents' problem was they weren't attentive enough to my issues because my brother was having a ton of rebelling issues himself (much like you -- he was too smart and got into a ton of trouble). Consequently I rebelled too, sometimes with my brother, sometimes without...but I actually was getting pretty good grades in school. I think on some level they thought that was some sort of validation that things weren't that bad for me. In actuality I was severly depressed...and all the while my other brother was indulging in some pretty horrible closeted behavior he's now serving 17 years for...
> 
> Have you ever looked into peaceful parenting? It has a huge emphasis on handling your own emotions so you can handle your childrens. It also advocates open and frequent communication with kids at all ages. It's a fairly well studied concept so lots of information and resources out there.

I haven't even heard of it! I will definitely look into that thank you!

I'm sorry about your brother, I'm lucky because there were certainly times I could have got into serious trouble, but luckily to this day I'm completely unknown to the police, never even spoken to one! I feel bad for my sister sometimes, she was always so quiet and just got on that I think my parents ignored her because they were struggling with me. My sister never rebelled though! I'm sorry that you have had such bad experiences.

EDIT: I've just read the basic principles of peaceful parenting and love it, it's exactly what I needed when I was a child, Thank you so much for introducing it to me, 100% I will be implementing it, I'm also going to show hubby when he gets back, as I think this is the kind of parenting he would want to implement as well!


----------



## Cppeace

I don't have an itunes account bought upgraded ff, judt saying.


----------



## shaescott

I haven't read up on peaceful parenting but just the name sounds like what I would want. Unfortunately SO was spanked and thinks it's healthy and that we must spank our kids. I disagree. But we'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## shaescott

Cppeace said:


> I don't have an itunes account bought upgraded ff, judt saying.

How did you do it?


----------



## JLM73

Dry test pics...darker than the 11dpo test ystrdy (18 hrs before todays test)
Still nothing to write home about:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484328072043.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 18









sketch-1484328016879.png
File size: 334.4 KB
Views: 18









sketch-1484327784007.png
File size: 274.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cppeace

I dunno, I was on my laptop on bought it on their website, not on mobile.


----------



## shaescott

Hm. I don't see much more than before. :/

Edit: Thanks CP. Hm. I'll try on my laptop.


----------



## JLM73

Trying to catch up- and FINALLY can watch all of Making a Murderer since we now have Netflix free for a month:dance:

*Shae* I haven't paid for the FF membership in years since you can do everything ya need without paying BUT when I did pay, I signed up on a desktop, and THEN would access it from other comps ( at work hehe) /phone etc, but I don't use Apple anything, and def have no iTunes acct- so may haps it only forces you to do it that way due to Apple??
I am an android gal, and even with Google Playstore, I don't use the app...
I have it saved as a fave webpage on my phone ( desktop view) and use it that way....not sure if that will help you...


----------



## TexasRider

Watery shits is back- ready for today to be over so I can go home to sweat pants and lay on the couch fml


----------



## baby D

Hello all &#128516; So better day at work today as children behaved -- mostly!

Im with the no hitting camp! I'll be honest, I did give my son a smack or two but always felt hideous after and realised I didn't want to punish/teach correct behaviour thatcway! I suffered as a child thanks to my step dad! He was actually he was outright abusive and I'm so thankful he is now out of our lives! I grew up with zero confidence as a child thanks to him and it's taken me a lot to turn that round as an adult! I decided to find a different approach to dealing with behaviour and I'm so glad I did! He's a lovely boy and he makes me so proud of him! I've never smacked my daughter. I don't feel badly towards those that do parent with smacks.


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* so sorry about the :loo: issues
I def have it each cycle - usually near O...maybe yours is hormone related??


----------



## TexasRider

Idk- I usually don't have stomach issues like this- my hip joints are a litte achy as well. Maybe I am coming down with something??? All I know is I cannot trust a fart....


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*:rofl: OMG!
Hubs teaches and had an "incident" like that at work lol
he had to wash his drawers in the bathroom and bag em up...
Thankfullly Nothing on his pants, but he had to go Commando the rest of the day :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Tex hahhahah that is horrible but you worded it hilariously! I do get the poops sometimes when my body is fighting off illness, so that's definitely a possibility.

No problem Kit :) that really excites me that you're excited about it! I encourage everyone to look into peaceful parenting but like I said some pages back, I don't dare tell anyone how to parent. To quote Morpheus, "I can only show you the door. You must walk through it." :haha:

Shar, you and SO have plenty of time to figure it out :thumbup:

J, I see it verrry faintly...good for 8dpo! Hope this is finally the sticky one! And omg your poor hubby!


----------



## baby D

Ladies being as you are all charting experts, can you help me? I'm certain I'm out this cycle as have all my usual AF symptoms &#128545;&#128546; so I'd like to chart next cycle BUT I honestly don't know how to or where to!! &#128563; Help me pleeeeease?


----------



## TexasRider

Use the app fertility friend. Get a good basal body thermometer- it goes to 2 place on th back side of the decimal. Take you temp every morning before you get out of bed at the exact same time-I set my alarm. And you should see a pattern. Lower temps before O and after O temp rises and should stay higher than your pre O temps until AF


----------



## JLM73

*Baby* I made a vid about using FertilityFriend.com Most ladies here use it, and they can tell you some others, but it's Free. 
Here's a link- I went thru a chart step by step...in another I showed what diff Crosshairs look like
https://youtu.be/_vwDgiEGQl0


----------



## baby D

Great info on the temps Tex! Thanks!

Amazing J thank you! I'll have a watch tonight! 

So what would I be looking for to identify a possible BFP on a chart then?


----------



## Cppeace

Well BBt charting is mostly just to identify ovulation. BFP charts can look very different, but often the temp keeps rising if pregnant.


----------



## TexasRider

Well now I can't really help you there since I didn't temp with my first pregnancy- been trying for about 18 months this time and didn't start temping till Jan 16- so a year now I've been temping. My charts always look great till my temp plummets and then AF shows. So basically most often if it tanks around 12-14dpo your not pregnant however some people do have drastic dips and end up pregnant -just depends


----------



## JLM73

*Baby* here's the link to another vid I did where I show the diff crosshair types/explain the modes for fertility friend's charts.
**Scroll in to 23:15 mark- I show and explain what 4 diff types mean:thumbup: https://youtu.be/peYlU7WHvCU

BBT Charting is really ONLY to confirm that you actually ovulated, as you can get a +opk, but your body not release an egg- like you gear up but don't...

We all pretty much look for temps to stay well above the coverline (horizontal line) after O ( vertical line), and triphasic ( kinda how my chart is below in siggy) is supposed to be a good chance of preg chart, but my chart for first 8 weeks with DS was not triphasic ( see below)
The bright pink is my current BBT temps Overlayed over my BFP chart with DS:shock: cookin!

If anything :-k I would say my temps staying about the SAME on DS's chart from a week after O was a tip off for me lol I am usually rocky on charts.
This time is record high temps for me for 8 years charting!
 



Attached Files:







BFP-2010-3.jpg
File size: 64.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## baby D

Wosers J!! Those are some mighty fine looking temps there! Here's hope it's because you're cooking a bun in your oven &#127881;

Dumb question ..... what is triphastic? &#128563;


----------



## JLM73

*Baby* no dumb Q's here lol
Triphasic is when you have 3 diff levels of temps on your chart- 
1-pre O level
2 Post O level
3 a higher level develops Post O
see below
 



Attached Files:







triphasic.jpg
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baby D

Ok cool -- so I did play a bit with temps this month and seemed to go from 35.9 to 36.2 sometimes 36.4 so I just have ovulated right? My thermometer only reads to one decimal place so tenths. Is that enough?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies, thought I'd pop in and say hello! 

Not sure if I congratulated Jez yet but Matilda is gorgeous! Congrats x

J - charts looking good!! Here's hoping ur only 8dpo and that bfp will show its face in the next few days! 

Baby- hello  

Tex - hope u feel better soon! Hoping it may be a secret early preg symptom! 

Dobs - how u feeling? So glad all worked out with ur family and you seem
To have great support x 

Gigs- I read a few pages back about bumps name! Love it!! Great choice x

Not a lot going on here- just happily plodding along loving life with 3 gorgeous girlies! Ella turned 12 weeks on Tuesday! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4389.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Cppeace

Well, for best accuracy a 2 decimal bbt thermometer is best,but Charted with a one decimal point for several months and still always saw my ovulation but some women the rise is less than others for the 2 decimals is preferred.


----------



## JLM73

*Baby* I use Farenheit lol so I had to google convert it...came to a .54 rise on F scale, so technically you could have O'd= F scale requires a .4 or greater rise:thumbup:

*KEEPER!!!!!*:wohoo::friends:
LOOK at that gorgeous girlie all dressed up! And those EYES:cloud9:
So glad you are HAPPY!!! And thx for the bfp wishes - I sure hope this is it!

*Dobs* meant to ask you- did I miss it??
Where did yoou come up with the name ChibbyD??lol


----------



## baby D

Thanks J! I didn't know you had to have a min rise! I wonder what that is in Celsius!!


----------



## Cppeace

.3 in Celsius .4 in Fahrenheit


----------



## TexasRider

Chibi means "little" or something such as that in Japanese- thus Chibi-D is like saying little dobby only way cuter. 

Speaking of I seriously need to pick back up on Sailor Moon subs on Viz media- I'm on Sailor Moon S. watched it a long time time ago when it was dubbed and pretty much liked it-i was in my teens then-later on in my twenties thanks to the internet I figured out it was basically butchered and sub was the way to go. Fast forward to now and I have internet to watch it but honestly thinking about DVD so I can have it always... lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex that teacher life!

I feel like shit but it's too late for a sub!!!!! Been there!

And teach I stole it because I was watching Sailor Moon Crystal with Chibiusa/Chibi Moon and Chibi-D has a cute ring to it. Works for Dobby but also my irl name starts with a D and so did my baby! OOOOOOOOOOOO I'll let that joke sink in


----------



## Flueky88

Omg Ella is soooo cute keeps! Hard to believe 12 weeks already.

Dobby I knew you were another moonie like me ;)

Texas I didn't realize you were but I thought your avatar reminded me of a character from bleach. Also I'm sorry for the craps :( 

I'm sorry gushing all about sailor moon. I just loved it from my childhood so much and it's carried over to adulthood. I need to finish my sailor moon crystal blu rays. Maybe I can contact DH to watch it tonight :)

I can hardly stand to watch really violent, gory stuff anymore. It never phased me before. Anyone else experience that?

J temp is looking good. Here's for sticky 2nd bean at least ;)

Cppeace looks like your temp is trending back down that's good. Also I probably would have done hpt too "it must have been IB!" I did a few hpts after AF to be sure :blush:

Gigs have you done any paintings lately? You are so talented. I love looking at your work :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope the more gore the better buahaha

Ok off to try and catch up


----------



## DobbyForever

Babyd just want to echo everyone FF is the way to go. I started using it in college because the doctors always ask for your lmp and I would never know and finally one day the doctor looked me dead in the eyes and said as a young woman in her prime reproductive years I really need to be keeping track of my periods. Lol. So I used to just use it for period tracking. A lot of women on her chart so you can always get help here. But like someone said get a basal thermometer (find them in the family planning section usually of like cvs or target or Walgreens) and leave it arm's reach from your bed. Set an alarm to go off every day for the earliest you wake up in the week. I set mine for 6am when I wake for work and on weekends I wake, temp, then go back to bed.

Agreed that temping is more about ovulation. I never had a triphasic chart for pregnancy and my triphasic charts were never pregnant lol. My two bfp charts were very similar and very erratic, but that's not true for everyone.

And third I used a reg therm for a couple cycles and it predicted o accurately. But I do like the hundredths readings better.

Shae agreed I think you can buy it on the laptop. You should follow their twitter account though. They give out percent off coupons or have deals through twitter. But I have always bought mine in app so can't say.

Keeps I feel fab. Lazy af and fat af but great. I have a bit of nausea if I cough or touch my throats or tummy too much but to date I have only thrown up once. I cannot believe she is 12 weeks already! And she is sooooo cute!


----------



## Cppeace

Flueky lol well these weird temps are happening just a few weeks before when the temps went crazy last year and I did end up pregnant then just undetected by hpt for months. So Yeah odd temps, missed period or whatever I will test like mad lol . In my limbo/pregnancy I was testing every other day for over 2 months.


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, she is beautiful. And is that a recent photo for your avatar! Day-um momma!

Dobby, what's the name??? Damien? That's the only Sailor Moon reference you're going to get out of me. (Note: I know his name is different in subs but I can't remember what it is). 

Fluek, no new paintings that y'all haven't already seen...I think. I am doing a cardinal on a branch painting for a class next Friday, don't think I've shown y'all that one. I'll post it when I'm on my phone.


----------



## TexasRider

Fluek- yes I used to record it on VHS! That's how long ago it's been that I started watching it. Yes the dubbed version was bad but it holds a special place in my heart. The songs tended to get stuck in my head- and they are nothing like the Japanese ones

Oh and this avatar is one of the stock ones that bnb has available- I set it when I first joined and I can't change it on my phone easily- 99% of the time I am on my phone on mobile lol 

Gigs- Darien was his name in the dubbed version- Mamoru is his name in the original. Ok I'm a huge dork haha


----------



## Cppeace

lol Not a dork just an anime chick. I love anime myself, but I generally only to dubs- I did watch deadman wonderland in subs though.


----------



## Jezika

Keeps - Ella's such a gorgeous girlie! :9 glad you're happy :)

Dobs - nice D joke hahaha. Also, you're so close to 12 weeks (or 13). Exciting!

Tex - I cannot imagine you with any other avatar.

Eek gotta run but the highlight of my week has been accidentally spraying DH in the face with milk in the middle of the night and waking up to Tilly sucking on my big toe as DH was changing her at the foot of our bed in the morning. FYI my big toes are MASSIVE chubsters, so she must've thought she'd hit the nipple jackpot.


----------



## shaescott

"She must've thought she'd hit the nipple jackpot" I'M DEAD :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, that is hilarious! 
Dh didn't believe me how hard my milk comes down. So I may have squirted some over into his direction to proof a point. When he exclaimed "hey I felt that" I could not stop laughing as he sat on the other side of the couch.

Never got into sailor Moon....

I did get smacked on my bum as a child, would I do it to my own? Probably not.

I can't remember anything else... Baby brain is hitting hard.


----------



## shaescott

So I have some good news on my car. It appears that it's not totaled! My insurance said that in 3-5 days we're getting the money for repairs.


----------



## baby D

Nipple jackpot &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; that is damn genius!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I've woken up to headache today and just feeling a bit spaced out! Bet I get a cold! The germs have been doing the rounds st my school! 

Anyone testing today? J?


----------



## gigglebox

Ok i'm really bugged out that it was Darien and not Damien. I've been remembering my life as a lie.

O_O Jez that must have been quite startling to have your toe sucked! And probably more upsetting for her when nothing came out lol. How are you feeling these days? Are the sleep stretches getting a little longer yet?

Yay Shae! Glad you'll be getting it repaired soon. Do you get a rental in the meantime?

Anime ladies...if you like magical girl style shows, have you heard of Madoka Magica? It's the only series I've watched and really enjoyed in recent years. Well, I did get into Ajin but never finished the available episodes...anyway Madoka was good, somewhat dark at times...but a great series. It's on Hulu, and I think downloadable somewhere...make sure it's the original episodes and subbed version. Dubbed is....not so good. I think the story line is the same but my god, there's this character Kubey and he sounds creepy and you're not sure if he's trustworthy...but in the dubs he sounds like a fun loving teenage girl and it's maddening. 

Dog sitting a puppy today...Bil&Sil's, a Australia cattle dog. She's as crazy as the breed but a cutie...we'll see how this goes!


----------



## Cppeace

Well my temp dropped well today so hopefully ovulation is oncoming. Opk in a couple hours dang my cl is gonna be way high


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- I'm not 25, so no :(

Testers today?

So I emailed FF and they were kinda rude but they said Apple requires a cut and there's no other way. Dang.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww boo that stinks Shae. I know some places do underage car rentals but finding them is tough and so expensive. Glad your car will be fixed

Jez the toe thing is TOEtally hilarious

Gigs awww my friend has cattle dogs. Cute but rambunctious hehe. Does Des like the puppy?

Sailor moon was life for me as a kid. I used to refuse to go to Thai school the day new episodes aired. And by refused mean threw a short lived tantrum lol. I'm not big into anime just nostalgic things


----------



## shaescott

Dobby did they not have DVR? And if not, could they not have recorded it onto a VHS tape with a VCR? Hm. My dad recorded things like Barney onto VHS tapes when I was a kid.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww sweet innocent Shae...DVR was not a thing then. Sailor moon originally aired in the states in the mid 90's I think. You know I think we (me and my brother) recorded it on VHS and watched it that way, but I know lots of parents were too lazy or thought it wasn't worth it.

Dobs, he does not like the puppy because she's hyper. He likes older, more subdued dogs.


----------



## DobbyForever

:jo: Shae way to make me feel old. TiVo was the cool new thing and came out when I was 10 (1999). We never got TiVo. We waited until Comcast offered DVR and HD services. Sailor Moon was first out in 1995. :rofl:

Omg we were watching CNN 10 and the kids were like "what is this 'you've got mail'?" And aol thing about hahaha

I didn't have internet until I was 5-6 years old. Our tv was like a thousand lbs. we had LANDLINES with CORDS :rofl:

Omg omg omg yes recording VHS my mom used to own a Thai video rental and totally used to have us make duplicates of her this videos but that meant that there were no VHS left for personal use haha she insisted she had some sort of license to do it but I was 5 so who knows


----------



## JLM73

Here's today's fmu...
Def nothing sticky from the first ov at 13dpo...9dpo from 2nd ov so hopefully today's faint is something starting there:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484416452485.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Jezika

Never heard of Sailor Moon till moving to Canada and my girlfriends dressed up as the characters for Halloween. I guess it didn't make it to the UK. My childhood was all about shows like Rocko's Modern Life, Doug, Rugrats, Ren and Stimpy (surprisingly dark, huh? And remember those gross, highly detailed close-ups?), Carmen Sandiago, Sister Sister, Hey Arnold etc.

BabyD, are you the one from Portsmouth? If so, I'm another (former) Hampshire girl - lived in Basingstoke from age five to 21. Claireybell is also from Hants, I believe.


----------



## Jezika

Oh I also remember having dial-up on a 56k modem when we first had internet when I was 12 (1997). That dial-up sound will always haunt me. ([dial tones] dun-di-dun-di-dun-daaah... kshhhhhh...eeeeeeee....). And that was back when you were charged for internet per minute, so I was allowed to go on it for one hour per day at the weekend. I just went on chat rooms and found it fascinating that I could speak to people in America. I'd love to go back in time and do a Google search (except not google, but yahoo or lycos maybe?) and see just how little info comes up compared to today.


----------



## shaescott

lol on my young ignorance. I didn't know what years which things came out. All I know is my dad used VCR until I was at least 10 I think. He used it for my little sister too, to keep her distracted any time he wanted lol. I hated rewinding the tapes. It took forever!

Edit: on internet, I don't remember when we got it. By the time I was old enough to really be using it (which is older than it is today haha) it wasn't dial-up I don't think. It could be slow, but not that slow. Slow for today's standards. We also used cassette tapes to listen to music when I was a kid.


----------



## baby D

Jezika yes I am &#128516; So you grew up only up the road from me really! Where are you now?


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I remember when mom kicked you off to use the phone so you played that space pinball game while you waited for the line to be clear again


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, lol the dial up tones! "Ksssshhhhh" got me hahahaha

The internet was painful to use back in the day. I remember our first server was Prodigy, then we got Erols. My dad was always frugal...never wanted to spring for the AOL upgrade. I loved chatting with stragers, though I think I was a little "smarter" (maybe more catious?) about it than I suspect girls today are.


----------



## baby D

Our internet drives me insane! We live in a new build house and for some reason they didn't think to put the (insert technical word that I don't know -- the stuff) needed to offer the fiboroptic connection. So we are stuck with a lower speed as BT/sky aren't interested in digging up the roads to lay the stuff now! 

It's not too terrible unless we are all on it at once then it's crazy slow! Makes me mad!!&#128545;


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez?? What do you mean sailor moon never made it to the UK!?? That's all me and my sister wanted to watch!! And we are definitely in the UK XD


----------



## Cppeace

JI think I see a little something on that test but very faint

Lol My family still uses dial up to this day as they live in teh country, dsl not available and tehy won't pay for satelite. 

I too grew up a Nickelodeon child. I have most of my favs of dvd like Rocko, Ahhh Real monster and Spongebob but also have disney classics like darkwing duck and ducktails and the animated Beetlejuice cartoon :) 

AFM: My opk is still hanging where it has been, maybe a touch lighter, see touches of ewcm but mostly still creamy, cp is highish, but not highest yet , getting soft. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/1.14%20opk.jpg


----------



## JLM73

OMG...:dohh: :rofl: you are ALL soooo young lol
I was well into my 20s when HOME internet-dial up AOL was the craze- you basically clicked to log in, and WALKED AWAY to go nuke food or something until you could hear "YOUV'E GOT MAIL!"...chatrooms were the risque thing, and there was NO FB, or even MySpace yet:roll:

Game consoles and shows/cartoons???
I grew up with NO cartoon network! You could ONLY see cartoons on Saturday morns, and afterschool- you were lucky if they showed a feature after school special, but I grew up watching Bill Cosby's cartoon - Fat Albert and the gang ( YES the man could draw) Little Rascals, Thundercats, HeMan, Inspector Gadget, Tom n Jerry, Looney Tunes, HR Puffin Stuff, Land of the Lost, Lost in Space, Flash Gordon, Gilligan's Island - Later Nickelodeon came along ( No Disney channel etc yet) and I watched Fraggle Rock, Mr Ed ( LOTS of black n white shows still...) I Love Lucy...
And EVERYone still had landlines - no wifi for decades after I was a kid:roll: and if your didn't have a dedicated comp line :comp: your phone would be BUSY and you couldn't get calls.
Hell Cell Phones were not even a common thing- aside from businessman/lawyers until I was starting college! Early 90s...Before that Beepers/pagers were still very common...SMH
Oh and chat rooms :rofl:
*Jez * OMG the toe suck :rofl:

*Tex* Hope the trots are gone!

*Peace* Wow your temp plummeted last 2...You should O soooon! awaiting your next cppl opks!


----------



## Twag

Jez I am in Fleet so just down the road from Basingstoke :thumbup: 
I also do not remember sailor moon :wacko:

Keeping everything crossed J


----------



## baby D

Another Hampshire girl then Twag! &#128516;


----------



## Cppeace

Lol My bbt chart looks like I went over a mountain smh lol


----------



## Jezika

Twag- glad I'm not the only one who's not heard of sailor moon. And Fleet is just up the road!

Kitty - what channel was sailor moon on?! 

BabyD I now live in Toronto.


----------



## Twag

Yup another Hampshire girl here :wave:


----------



## Michellebelle

Lol you guys on all this internet talk. I didn't have internet at my house until sometime in high school. Maybe around 1997 or 1998? We had a 14.4k modem to start. Soooo slow. Downloading things would take HOURS. And you could type in a web address, walk away for a couple of minutes, come back... and the page would not have finished loading. Ahhh I'm glad those days are gone.

Loved Nickelodeon as a kid! Inspector Gadget, Doug, Rugrats, Pinwheel, Double Dare, Guts... so many good shows!

Guys.. I did something yesterday for the first time. I bought a onesie. I never bought any baby clothes with any of my other pregnancies because I didn't want to jinx anything. This time I said.. I don't care! It is SO cute. I can't wait to be in the second trimester and wander all the baby aisles of Target.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Michelle sounds cute. Any preference on boy or girl?


----------



## Jezika

Michelle - obviously you're going to post a pic of the onesie, right?


----------



## baby D

Pic please Michelle --- we can all go cute obsessive together &#128514;


----------



## Michellebelle

Ooh I will, but not today! I'm out of town so I don't have the onesie with me. 

I think both DH and I would like a girl, but I think since we both want a girl, we'll have a boy. :) I want one of each actually, so if this one is a boy, I'll keep my fingers crossed for a girl next time!

I don't know if there is any stock to the Ramzi method, but all my implantation feels were on my right side, and I think that points to boy, as long as that means that is where the placenta winds up being.

Edited to add -- the onesie I got should work for a boy or a girl.., and I lied. I got two :haha: One that is 0-3 months and a different pattern that is for 3-6 months.


----------



## baby D

I've not heard that theory before Michelle but looking forward to seeing if you're right! Are you going to find out gender at a scan?


----------



## Michellebelle

We will find out when we can... I guess around the 16-20 week mark? I don't think dh or I have the patience to wait! Plus, I'm such a planner, I want to be mentally prepared for either a boy or a girl and focus on agreeing on one name instead of two!


----------



## baby D

We were the same!! We found out DD was a girl at out 20 week scan and it made name choosing easier and baby shopping soooo much more exciting for us! Part of me goes wish I had the patience to wait and go team yellow --- that's what we did with our son but that's because gender at 20 weeks scan wasn't a thing then lol It did feel amazing finding out as he was born though &#128151;


----------



## Cppeace

When I get pregnant I plan on having no scans so it will a total surprise for me most likely :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

:rofl:

I'm another one feeling old with all this internet talk - I was 14 the first time I ever used it - first thing I did was go to Hotmail, make an e-mail address, then wonder what on earth else you were supposed to do. I had an hour booked at the library for it and left half way through because I was bored :haha: We had a computer a bit before that (it had an 800mb - yes, MEGAbyte - hard-drive for the entire thing, but we had Doom and Catz and minesweeper lol) but no internet at home til I was 16. No mobile phone til then either - in the days before pay-as-you-go, kids didn't have phones :haha: text messages cost 15p each and were limited in characters. 

When I was a kid, you got an hour of cartoons at night and three hours on a Saturday morning. Our tv had three channels - I remember a fourth and then a fifth starting up and it being a huge deal.

Again, Cartoon Network was something we got when I was a teenager haha.

I was a bit too old for Myspace when that made an appearance. MSN messenger was where it was at!

I did read the rest but baby brain is real and I have been suffering for over six years already :haha: I found a uni workbook and flicking through it was like, wtf is this? It looks like it's written in Greek - then realised it was algebra, it IS written in Greek but I should have been able to understand it...


----------



## Jezika

Remember ICQ?

Also, I remember when my dad got a mobile phone for work. It was a massive black brick and I borrowed it sometimes when I went somewhere (I was maybe 12 or 13?). I remember seeing this "SMS" function where you could send very short messages to other mobile phone users. I wondered who on earth would ever use that (it seemed like a pager, which no one really used anyway out of all the people I knew).


----------



## Michellebelle

Omg, yes! I had forgotten all about ICQ! That's what I used when I was a senior in high school to message friends!

And cell phones... yeah, no one at my high school had one (at least none of my friends, although a couple of my friends did have pagers!). I first got a cell phone in college. Ahhh I feel so old now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I lived in Finland in 1998, they've always been ahead of time technology wise, so lots of people had phones by then but we couldn't afford it. There was lots of stepping high so as not to cut people's infra-red signals off in the school corridor when they were playing Snake against each other :haha: My first phone was a Nokia 5110 with the removable cover and I thought it was the shizz - I had a purple hologram cover (which alone cost more than what you can get a whole phone for these days!) and loved it so much.

Good times :haha:


----------



## baby D

I'm out this month ladies &#128546; Am spotting when I wipe and my temp has dropped -- I know the temp isn't reliable as it's not morning but it's usually the same in the evening as morning roughly so expecting a drop in the morning &#128546;


----------



## gigglebox

It's funny how we mostly relate to those experiences of J, despite her being "the old lady in the group" (her words, not mine), yet Shae grew up with technology and shows was different than a lot of us...I think of myself, I'm a little over 10 years younger than J, and Shae is about 10 years younger than me. I think technology just advances so much quicker after the ball got rolling, you know?

And lol pagers. My friend had one...once we snuck out, and my brother and I had recently gotten pir first cell phones (Nokia, the gray brick ones) and we paged our friend with her home number. I remember we were at a diner and she sunk in her chair thinking she was busted sneaking out. :haha: she was pissed at us for awhile lol -- at least we didn't let her call her house!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw Baby D. Will you be trying next month? It's much easier with temps and opks and all that, knowing when to do what and when to count from.

Pagers - one of my friends had one where you phoned up an operator and dictated your message, which then got sent to the pager along with the number you gave. You can imagine how that went one silly night :haha: I think he had it removed after that.


----------



## shaescott

My mom, being a doctor, had a pager for work. She didn't switch off of the pager until a few years ago. Pretty sure she had a smartphone and a pager at the same time. I got my first cell phone when I was 12. It was a flip phone, just for emergencies. I got a sliding keyboard phone when I was 13, and could then text my friends. Got an iPhone at 17, I think. Idk. It was an iPhone 4s, and when I bought it the 5c was newly out. Now I have a 6s.


----------



## Jezika

So true, Gigs. And now even young kids seem to have an intuition for how to use technology, whereas I'm finding myself becoming that person who's like, "How do you log out?!?!" when it's actually quite simple coz it's right there on the screen. 

I think the phone I was most excited about was the Nokia 8210. My mum got it for me on contract and I was so excited, but then my ex boyfriend at the time (yes I started young) stole it from me and didn't admit to it till years later (and then paid me back, but I later learned from the person to whom he'd sold it that he'd actually sold it for more). Anyway, that was a side story.

BabyD - sorry about AF :( If you're going to keep temping and using OPKs etc., I think your chances are pretty good!


----------



## shaescott

Jez I admit I do have a bit of an intuition thing when it comes to using technology. I'm always helping my parents with tech and social media stuff. They're not even that much older than JLM is.


----------



## gigglebox

BD, sorry this wasn't your month :( but I think you knew you were past your fertile window, right? Regardless, I hope your SO stays on board and next month you get it!

I had some things I meant to respond to from yesyerday, but I can't for the life of me remember :-k 

Pregnant ladies, recently pregnant laides, and those with good memories...how active was your baby at 23 weeks? I feel like this kis is just so much more active than Des was at this stage....or at least he makes much bigger movements. I remember feeling Des but not seeing it from the outside this early. He pushes out and mishapens my belly and kicks HARD on my right side. Maybe this is normal though and I just don't remember my first pregnancy that well? 

I have plans tomorrow to go get ingredients for homemade stretch mark cream. Just coconut oil, shae butter, vitamin e, and lavender essential oil. Probably won't work that well but no harm in trying, and leftovers can be used for diaper rash :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Mich, Dobs and I, and probably others here, got baby clothes before we were even pregnant. I feel like I jinxed myself in that I bought girl clothes :haha: oh well!

Regarding Ramzi...my placenta was almost dead center in pics, however baby himself implanted on the right which surprised me because I'm sure I ov'ed from the left that month. Right does support boy, so who knows.


----------



## baby D

Thanks ladies -- in def dlgoing to temp from now on! Might get some OPKs too ..... might not tell hubby that bit as he don't appreciate me spending money on them lol

Gigs yes I did think we may have just missed the fertile window --- but you know how it is, we ladies still hope it happens anyway, right? &#128514;


----------



## baby D

Ladies? Temping question ...I expected my temp to drop this morning but it's at 36.2 --- pre ovulation was 35.9. I do still have a little pink tinge in cm when I wipe so I'm certain AF is about to show so when would you expect my temp to drop? Is it a gradual thing or will it plummet down to pre ovulation temp? &#128563; Sorry but all these charting things are new to me &#128563;


----------



## M&S+Bump

OPKs, pack of 20 or 30 from eBay is about £3 including postage :)

Gigs, my pregnancies have all been very different for movement actually - Joe was active, Nathaniel was a lazy lump and Ella moved a lot but not as aggressively or visibly as Joe (she was 1.5lb smaller so that might explain some of it) This one, I felt everything much, much earlier than before - my placenta is at the back for the first time so no doubt that helps, it's always been anterior before. The kicks have been visible from the outside since 20 weeks. 

My kids are very tech savvy, it's incredible to watch actually - but I think it's because it has always been there so they take it for granted? The likes of Netflix for example - Nathaniel can't read, but he can switch on the computer terminal, adjust the tv to the correct channel (we have various things plugged in that all use the tv as a monitor) launch Chrome and get to Netflix then choose his program. I think if I plugged a mouse in and they had to use that, they'd be clueless but touch screens and pads - no problem! Even Ella can do it as long as the computer is on!

Although I remember being the only one able to set the timer on the VCR for recording when I was about 8 so maybe it's a kid thing :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

My nanny had a kid lock on her vcr, and then had to get my sister who was like 3-4 at the time to get it off XD that always made me laugh



In regards to the temp, my temp drop always started at 8-9 DPO and was gradual, but I know for other people their temp drop could happen after bleeding was well established and it plummeted down, it just depends on what's normal for you, so unfortunately it's just waiting for a few cycles until you get used to what's normal for you :) xx


----------



## Fern81

BabyD- I suggest temping and doing opks for a few cycles, your own unique pattern should become clear to you. "Normal" bbts vary from person to person. Eg mine could signal ovulation if it reached 36.3 and over, while other ladies have post-o temps of much higher. After a few cycles you will be a pro ;).

Kitty I laughed so much at your story of the nanny having to ask the toddler to unlock the child lock! Typical!! My sister's 18 mo son figured out the two "childproof" locks on their back door yesterday. It took him all of 5min haha.

Update on my labour plans:
Ok so it's decided, H can be at the hospital during my labour if he wants but he will definitely not be in the delivery room when I'm in transition and pushing. If that phase is during the day, my sister will be in there to hold my hand. My husband doesn't care. I'm not going to expect her to be there in the middle of the night though so if I happen to go through the pushing stage at say 3am I'll do it alone. I have also requested no other family at the hospital until I'm ready for them. That's sorted, now just to go into labour lol!!


----------



## baby D

Nooo M+S I saw your message too late! I've just paid £10 for only 7 tests in boots!! &#128561;&#128545;&#128514;


----------



## M&S+Bump

Rookie mistake Baby D - never buy anything fertility related in Boots unless they're doing a buy one get one free on first response early tests :haha: eBay or Amazon are your friends!

Sounds like a good plan Fern. Though I'm sure your sister wouldn't mind what time of day. But saying that, I never noticed a 'transition' phase particularly and during the pushing bit as long as I had something to hold on to - edge of the bed or pool does fine - I wouldn't have noticed if they'd swapped out my DH for a stranger or paraded a football team in tutus through the room.


----------



## baby D

That's me!! Total rookie right now! So when should I start using them?


----------



## M&S+Bump

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## baby D

Totally varies! Anything from 26 to 32 days!


----------



## kittykat7210

baby D said:


> Totally varies! Anything from 26 to 32 days!

That's not too bad mine range from 28-70 days XD, if you get cheap ones from eBay or Amazon then you can start testing from around 16 days less of your shortest cycle, so for you that would be day 10!


----------



## Michellebelle

I got a little freaked out this morning. I had some light pink on the tissue paper when I wiped this morning. I'm hoping just irritated cervix, either from the progesterone suppositories or the fact that I used the restroom about half an hour before I saw this.. and tmi.. there may have been a bit of straining.

Two hours later.. and I haven't noticed any more so hopefully that was it and all is ok with the baby.


----------



## baby D

Thanks kitty! Going to get some from eBay for sure if I don't catch next cycle!

Michelle, that happened to me lots during both babies when I needed to erm....strain.... &#128563; Try not to worry xx


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks baby D! I'll try to not worry! Easier said than done though, I know! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Hopefully just some random spotting Michelle. 

Baby d my temp generally day before or day of Af but lately it has fallen 2 days before. 

AFM: My temp is still hanging back low, my cm is getting watery with touches of EW but my opk is still hanging where it has last few days- looks like ovulation at cd 14 is out this cycle- hoping it will be no later than cd 19.

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/cd12opk.jpg


----------



## pacificlove

Oh gosh, who remembers the first car phones? Big plack boxes the size of a briefcase? My dad had one of those..
I was quite young when we got internet, among one of the first in our neighborhood but the last to upgrade when it no longer had to block your land line... Beeep, cccccrrrrr. 
Friends of ours sent us a set of CDs for Logan, every child in Germany grew up knowing that story. Naturally I had to listen to the stories myself. At one point in the story they have to start a firetruck but they have to winch it up and it takes them 12 attempts. Will the generation we are raising know that the first cars didnt have keys or a push button to get started? Lol, also makes me realize just how long ago those stories were written, such a classic now!


----------



## gigglebox

PL my brother and I were just talking about that, how kids today may not know how to start a car with an ignition key hole...meanwhile the first time we were in a car with a push start we were like "where the f does the key go?" Lol


----------



## baby D

I've had a push button to start car! Had it for 5 years! Confused the crap out of me when I first got in &#128514; Then I got a new car last year with normal key ignition and that then seemed alien lol &#128561;&#128563;&#128514;


----------



## Cppeace

I miss my smart key. In my pocket it stayed, just turned a nob to start car, couldn't lock key in car, locked with one button push... I had that car 6 months and it got totaled.


----------



## baby D

Nooo CP what happened?


----------



## Cppeace

Guy hit the rear end at a turn- car was totaled- no one was hurt- not marked as my fault- insurance covered it- I had the umbrella insurance as well so it wasall covered, but lost my down payment so haven't bought another one as yet- this was a couple years ago lol.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry ladies didn't get a chance to post this morning's test before we had to run to get d s
We went back to the manatee viewing Center but none were there today because the water is too warm so we decided to hike the nature trail to the observation tower and look out over the entire preserve it was gorgeous!
From there we raced over to a small Beach owned by the county that has lots of playgrounds camping and obviously access to the Shoreline to get some cool pictures and D s collected seashells... well more rocks than seashells haha and funny enough I did not know this when I chose his name's however Chase means to hunt or chase and Pierre means Rock well my son has certainly gotten a thing for collecting rocks everywhere we go since he was about to funny how they start to fit their names
Sorry for lack of punctuation but I am using voice text
I still see a faint pink line on this morning's test even though it is totally dry now but still not impressed with it not darkening quickly I am 10 DPO today with AF due in 3 days:(
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484521396312.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 39


----------



## JLM73

*Baby* So sorry you are spotting, but on my regular My temps will still be WAY above coverline and I start AF right on time if no bfp...so my temps mean squat to tell if AF is coming lol.
At most it drops a bit a day before I start spotting RED not pink...

Can you return the opks to Boots ( not familiar - assuming a shop??)
Amazon/Ebay MUCH cheaper!


----------



## Cppeace

J I definitely see a light pink line on the newest test. I think it looks great fro 10 dpo. FX


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* Thx...I sure[-o&lt; it turns into aomething REAL and STICKY!
We gave like 200% this cycle- not that I haven't the others, but we DEF pulled out ALL stops, used pre seed, used cups ( :blush: altho not of the softcup variety lol) and with the speculum we could SEE my cervix was wide open TWICE this cycle- AND with syringe and home AI kit catheter, we were able to ensure 100% of the :spermy: were placed RIHT on the open cervix, and nothing lost really:shrug:
My chart is finally TriPhasic for the most part- which I have NEVER had in 31 cycles straight TTC, and 5 of 6 of my last temps are Record High temps in 8 yrs charting.
If this cycle is a bust FML man...:shrug:

I see the faint pink line for sure, but the ladies here will tell ya, I am QUEEN of vanishing lines lol- so I need them getn darker to mean anything on my end...

*Michelle* I think you are fine. Likely the Progest supps making everything in there more tender. I had that when I used progest last year- lots of pink wipes, and not only when "straining" lol


----------



## TexasRider

So glad I don't have to go to work tomorrow...

I slept through my alarm this morning. So at 7:30 my temp was 98.4 adjusted to 5:30 am time was 98.0 or that's what the bbt adjuster says... my boobs hurt. Especially right over the nipple. Af due Wednesday...


----------



## Cppeace

Tex your temps look great and your bds were great! I think you have a fabulous shot!
You and J are gonna be sporting baby bumps soon :)


----------



## JLM73

*Peace * :lol: from your words to the Big Person In the Sky's Ears!!
Tex I agree with what she said! Well timed on BD and chart awesome as always!

Just cuz I am the obsessive thread "marker upper" lol
I updated the overlay of this cycle's temps over DS's :bfp: chart.
Def ALOT higher, and I can't blame the Clomid THIS far after taking it. Last Clomid cycle temps were only higher than norm range for a few days post finishing last pill, and I got AF EARLY!!!???:saywhat: started bleeding early AM of 9dpo last cycle :(
I am heading into night of 10dpo, so I guess that's better...
 



Attached Files:







Dec2016Chart2.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Mich hope the spotting was nothing. Glad it's gone!

J, not seeing it...are you going on hubby's insurance soon? Will you be doing fertility testing? At least if you go that route and they suggest clomid you can already report if it doesn't work. Are you doing clomid again next month?

Hopefully you won't ned to do ANY of it and that darn bean sticks and that line darkens! We're all routing for you!

Dobs, I think you were in my dream last night. No details available. 

Bathing DS1 then going to make my homemade stretch mark cream :thumbup:


----------



## baby D

J I see the line and it's definitely pink!! I'm so excited for you! &#128516;


So it's a little after midnight here and I just can't sleep despite being shattered so browsing BnB --- it's such an addictive site!


----------



## DobbyForever

What means shattered?and echo everyone it takes a few cycles to see your pattern near AF. Keeping my fxed the spotting but high temp just means ib not af

J I agree I see it and it looks pink so fxed 

Tex also agree loving them temps

Gigs awww. Hf with your homemade cream. I just use the coco butter stuff from the store. I think it firmed my butt cuz my booty is like super firm all of a sudden 

Michelle hugs agreed that it can be normal. Especially if it has stopped and no cramping. Hugs

Peace hoping o is soon, your opk is looking it's darkest so far so fxed

The park button is what confused my mom and me most when I got my Prius lol. She once had to ask a cop how to turn off my car and he was like there is literally a sticker that says press p to engage park. It was LA and the cop was unamused because he had actual problems to deal with lol

K gonna try to read/catch up. Not feeling hot today. Like sicky icky


----------



## baby D

Aww Dobs sorry to hear you are feeling sicky xx Hopefully that phase will pass for you soon! So shattered means really really tired -- exhausted &#128516;


----------



## Cppeace

Ovulation should happen before cd 19 unless something changes. I'm producing a bunch of cm, mix of creamy, watery and a touch of ew thrown in on occasion. 

My Opk was darker cd 12 last cycle so pretty sure ovulation happening before cd 16 is out. My cervix is getting higher and softer so good signs there. 

My back is bugging me, I'm tired and grumpy- not the norm for me around ovulation so I dunno what's up with that. 

Glad the ice storm is over, lost electric night before last- a transformer blew right across the street so I was up way late waiting for it to get back on. I think I slept ok last night but who knows I feel way too dang tired today.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs....a park button??? What is this witchery? 

bD glad you explained "shattered" because in the states that would be like you are devastated, like something horrible happened! Sorry you're tired (knackered? Can i say that?) but glad it's only that ;) 

Won't be long now cpp :thumbup: 

Not amused, got an EOB in the mail and it turns out my ob charged me for the 17 week peek at baby bits, you know, when he said 65% he thought it was a girl. :growlmad: seriously? Hope is that possible worth over $100??? The only resource being used in gel. How expensive is tablespoon of ultrasound gel?! My detailed 21 weeks anatomy scan was only $65!


----------



## Michellebelle

Tex, I like the look of your chart this month! I Ike how it looks different from other months with the dip and then rise again. Enjoy your day off!

J, I see a faint line!


----------



## TexasRider

I am totally planning on enjoying it lol

I was thinking that I hadn't had a chart look like this before but only a few more days and we will see!

For some odd reason I am running a slight fever right now-99.21 orally which I know "technically" isn't a fever but my temp rarely gets this high unless I'm sick and I feel fine... well other than my throats being sore but that's due to yelling at the TV during the Cowboys game.... insert eye roll here.....


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I think the evening opk looks a little better.
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170115_194852.jpg


----------



## shaescott

J I def see pink on that one. Fx'd for tomorrow's test!


----------



## shaescott

Question: Are any of you guys like super good at sewing? Like clothes? Cuz I reeeeaally wanna learn to sew clothes and idk where to start. I can't find exactly what I want? I'll make it myself! I've been told that velvet is hell to sew but I really wanna make a dress like the one in my pic. Anyway, I don't know how to start. Should I take sewing classes? Online or in person? I suck at just reading instructions with pictures. Even videos aren't enough. I need someone to be able to show me again from a different angle and do the motions in slow-mo. Help?

Edit: I've been super forgetful lately. Anyone have any possible reasons why? Idk but I've been forgetting important stuff the past 2 days.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, I am beginner sewer. I watch, it's sew easy on amazon and I watch a sewer on Twitch.You can learn a ton. Also there is a great sewer on youtube... I can't remember her name off hand but I'll come back when I remember it. Best to start with a fairly cheap machine and start with easy straight projects like a small blanket, cloth napkins and curtains and then expand to things with curves and sleeves. It's pretty easy - just takes practice and knowing the tricks.


----------



## Cppeace

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnTwT-ifLkU

Here is the beginner video by the one from Youtube I like. She make adorable dresses and such.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, there are so many good free resources out there to learn anything, you should definitely try those before paying for a class. Search "sewing for beginners" on youTube. Do you have a machine or does your mom? Honestly one of the hardest things about sewing is setting up the thread in the machine. Once you get it down though, it's like riding a bike. I haven't sewn anything in years but I bet I could bust out my machine and thread it perfectly. 

YouTube is where I learned how to crochet that hat :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I did a little bit of sewing in middle school lol but the teacher threaded the machines for us. 

CP thank you so much!


----------



## StillPraying

Shae that's so funny I recently just started sewing, been making my girls dresses. I bought a mini machine from Amazon for 50ish dollars, since I felt I was not good enough to have an elaborate machine lol

JJJJJJJJJ I see pink! I hope you are testing

Gigs dh and I just found out we will be moving to your neck of the woods this summer :)

Greenie congrats on your twins!

Dobbles I'm so sorry about your mc scare and the cyst issue. I had a hemorrhagic cyst with dd2, and they straight up told me I would mc....but I didn't and she's going to be 2 soon :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I can sew but don't - I haven't had a machine for years. Agree, threading is the most difficult part, after that it's really just controlling the speed and fabric. I don't remember velvet being any worse than anything else - anything stretchy is annoying! 

Gigs, wtf he charged you for that quick scan? Especially since your proper scan was cheaper! What's that all about &#128530;

CPP opk is looking great. Mine never got that dark til ovulation day and then it was a blink and you'll miss it thing - cm much more reliable an indicator for me.

I had a midwife appointment today - she was right peed off at the ones who saw me last time at the consultants' clinic - they didn't listen to baby's HB, didn't take a urine sample and more importantly, didn't book any of the stuff that is the reason I'm at the consultant in the first place. So she's requested growth scans - I've to have at least two, she'd prefer three, 28, 32 and 36 weeks, blood tests and my glucose tolerance test, all of which should have been arranged at the last appointment. I've to go back to midwife in two weeks as well. No wonder the last appointment felt like a waste of time - it was! :haha:

Baby's HB was 156 and it kept trying to kick the doppler away :)


----------



## baby D

Wow sorry about your last appointment M&S!! That's so bad! I'm glad it's all back on track now! Lots of scans will be lovely! I miss the feel of baby kicks! So special! &#10084;

AFM, my temp stopped down to 35.8 this morning but no AF yet -- tinge of pink in CM still so I think she'll arrive this afternoon! I just want it to be officially cycle day 1 so I can start my fertiltyfriend chart!


----------



## shaescott

I know my mom has a sewing machine cuz she used it when I was little. I remember the foot pedal the most haha. Just gotta find out if it still works. I'm currently crocheting a scarf for SO. I meant to be done for today but I was too tired last night. He's gonna have to walk in the cold to get to class all the time, and he's moving in to the dorms today.

Edit: this is the only thing I've ever crocheted lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Still!!! Where are y'all coming specifically? Is it for a job? Ohh I want details :) pm me if you don't want to publicly share ;)

M&S i know, right?! I should have just sprung for the private scan in the first place :roll: I wouldn't have asked for one in his office if I knew. Yikes, sorry they dropped the ball at your last appointment! How frustrating. I think my GD test is next month. Sooooo not looking forward to it.

bD I hope by some miracle it's ib and you're actually pregnant :haha:

Awww Shae how sweet of you! And thoughtful. A scarf was actually my first gift I ever made/gave to hubby when we were dating. I remember being so nervous giving it to him! I think he didn't know how to react haha. But he was thankful. I think now he appreciates it so much more -- he appreciates that I have a skill he can't even fathom doing.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks gigs :) I'm just mad at myself that I didn't think to start it until last night lol. I had a few rows done from before but it was too tight so I had to pull it out and start with like one or two rows done. Now it's easy to pull through, thank goodness. And I'm using thick chunky yarn so it takes less time I think. Much less "stitches" per row.


----------



## JLM73

I have to reply to all I read later off to pick up DS but
*Baby* You seem to have kep your temps this cycle with the reg therm logged a bit.
I would go ahead and enter them into FF with whatever dates you do have temps for, so you can get a feel for the entry for, and you will be able to LOOK at your rises/falls, rather than trying to gage what they would be.
As soon as you enter LIGHT bleeding it will auto start a new chart cycle for you :thumbup: so ya don't have to wait!

My temp is still in that super high range...:11dpo today...nothing on last night's test, anymore than the faint prior:shrug: well I took it at like 2am- got busy lol so it counts as a neg for today really...
gonna poas and snap pics but can't post till I get back with DS in a couple hours
 



Attached Files:







BFP-2010-2.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

Ok quick out the door update- DON'T hold your breath for pics lol
Just did fmu 11dpo and I see nothing, so O 1 def a no go, and O 2 looking the same :(
Today is supposedly the most common day to get a bfp, but ye, I got NUTHIN


----------



## baby D

J, Will it let me put in past temps then for this cycle? Can't wait to see your next test!

Gigs, &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; that really would be some miracle &#128514;


----------



## baby D

Right ladies I've put in my temps for this month that I can remember/had recorded --- how do I share my chart in my sig? It gives me loads of options when I click share but I don't know which I need &#128514; Is it the ticker one?


----------



## baby D

Oh J I'm sorry to hear that &#128546; Was your pee concentrated enough?


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry J :( Still wondering about hubby's insurance question?

I'd respond bD but I'm chart stupid.


----------



## JLM73

*Baby* Yes you can put in old info, just click the date on the calendar...which I think you already figured out :haha:

To share your chart in siggy go to the top of the FF page :
1- hover over "Sharing", and when the drop down box appears, go down to "Charting Homepage", then click "Get Code"
2 under BBCode- Copy that WHOLE thing
3 Here on BnB- Go to User CP at top- then to "Edit Signature", and paste that BBCode in on your siggy box


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby are you trying to share from the phone or website? Website I believe you click share and get code. You are looking for the BBC code. I am a fan of the one with the thumbnail and link. 

MS yikes sorry to hear that! But glad your gyn is getting things back on track

J :(. You know I feel not out til the witch shows

Afm nt scan in two days and freaking out because I have barely had symptoms for weeks and the cramping. Ugggggh and my mom can't go :cry: btw saw hidden figures and highly recommend. It wasn't preachy at all and really techy and historical. Beautifully done movie amidst all this mindless other dribble I have watched this year


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby* ChibbyD is a NUGGET:wohoo:
I think your scan will go AWESOMELY - positive thinking- and hoping the cyst reabsorbs as well:thumbup::hugs:

*Gigs* Most insur doesn't touch fertility coverage, his won't, and either will the low cost alternatives. Can NOT even afford to get on his insur really- it's $390 JUST to add me !?!:saywhat:
- but I saw on some channels I follow- couples mailing off their DNA and even :spermy: analysis??
I must look into this wizardry!

Hubs is more than willing to get it done, maybe we will cash it with income tax return if need...but I was so sad when he asked "What if we find out I can't have kids?" 
So I said well, I will be heartbroken, cuz we can't afford IVF/adoption, and I don't wanna foster and deal with constant home visits, and poss prob kiddos, and/or get attached to one we think we can adopt, just to have the court say NOPE, and place the kid elsewhere :("
Then he said "But would you still want to stay married to me?"
:shock: I felt soooo bad he even THOT that! Of course!
He takes bfns as hard as most us ladies...

Gonna see if any of my pics from before show anything back in a bit
Gotta start working with DS on his handwriting as well!
Got some practice tablets from the $ store- I LOVE that place!
Also snagged some more worms for my compost box as my prev ones withered away due to cold here/ants invading grrrr.
And :shhh: grabbed 4 more wally cheapies when mom wasn't looking lol


----------



## Cppeace

J 11dpo is not the most common day from what I've heard-it's more like 13dpo or so. 

Dobby hope your scan looks great.

Afm, I'm soon to take the early opk, slept pretty well, temp hanging, cp high and softish, cm mix of watery and creamy still.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww j that is so sweet/sad


----------



## JLM73

Peace That info is actually from many many fertility studies.
9 dpo is the most common day implant started, and 11 dpo the most common bfp.
It's based on no fertility issues, just healthy/problem free studies.
It def wouldn't apply here lol
I think I started implant with DS on 6dpo with my first SUPER faint bfp night of 9dpo- which fits the studies as well as it gen takes 3 days for enuff hcg to be in blood for the urine amount to even start faint lines on most tests.
I was using 15 miu strips then, so had I used just the otc ones, I def would have got my bfp 11dpo, comparing the lines back then.

*BabyD* My pee is ALWAYS concentrated when I test lol. Like 6 hr MIN holds with NO drinks, and only salty food if anything- looks like Apple cider lol


----------



## StillPraying

J sorry for bfn, was really hoping I'd be seeing some good line porn for you! Well maybe until you figure out fertility testing etc you could try some of the natural stuff?

Gigs were moving to Quantico! Dh got orders over there and I'm transitioning out of the military so I'll be a SAHM/college student. I'm very excited!

Dobby keeping you in my prayers that your scan goes beautifully! 

And we're driving now and I can't stare at my phone or I'll get sick so I'll catch up later.


----------



## Cppeace

Well cp, cm say ovulation is near, opk disagreeshttps://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170116_120135.jpg


----------



## baby D

Thank you J!! 
Dobby I'm trying to share from my phone?? Will that be different?

AF has arrived so officially into cd1 &#128545;


----------



## JLM73

Meh.... not worth the trouble to crop and upload:coffee:

This barely there wet:

Turned into this barely there dry:


*Peace * that opk is def darker than 2 days ago, hope you get one like mine where THAT goes blaring out of no where by tomoro lol

*Still* OMG how fricking exciting!! SAHM and you can get your schooling done!!
And Quantico - Impressive! Very Cool!!

*Baby* sorry the :witch: showed, but now you have a proper chart start:thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer bD :(

Still, you'll be a mere couple hours away! Wish I could tell you cool things to check out but i know nothing about Quantico. I have a SIL in Woodbridge and have explored that area a little (lots of people...but that's all Northern VA haha) but don't know it much at all. Lots of parks around there though!

Dobs don't fret the appointment! i was so asymptomatic with DS1 it was crazy. Your cramping could be from many normal, non-threatening reasons. 

J, bummer about insurance:( I really hope the new administration pute their money where their mouths are and does good things to fix it/the cost.


----------



## Cppeace

J I would say today's test has a shadow but yesterdays looked better.

As for my opks- I would disagree with today's being darker. 

Cd 10
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/1.14%20opk.jpg
Cd 11
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/cd12opk.jpg
Cd 12
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170115_194852.jpg
Cd13
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170116_120135.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm you never know, sometimes they're near white one day and blazing positive the next...


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I know which is why AI happened today lol- when I see ewcm I say time to go lol


----------



## baby D

Did it work ladies?? Can you see my chart??


----------



## Cppeace

yep your chart is there :)


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I can see it! Yay you did it! Lol


----------



## baby D

Ha ha Tex -- I truly am crap at these sorts of things do this was a big win for me &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## shaescott

J aw crap I'm sorry. That really sucks. :(

I was able to finish the scarf for SO today so he has it at his college in his dorm room closet. :) I didn't take a pic, sorry. But it's just a scarf, nothing interesting. It didn't even have fringe on the ends. It was basically a long rectangle.


----------



## shaescott

J maybe since you're older your hcg is just rising slower? Or maybe the implant was late? It can be as late as 12dpo can't it?


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* very true on late implant, but age shouldn't affect rate of hcg rise, as that is controlled by the embie, then placenta. Even 70 year old women have been surros with no prob :haha: Usually grandmas carrying for their granddaughters etc...I watched a doc on a 70+ yr old Indian woman, and she seemed thrilled lol.
If I have a slow hcg riser in there, it darn well better catch up in the next 24-36 hrs, cuz AF is due 13dpo, so 12dpo imlant would not likely stave off my normal appt with the :witch: :rofl:

*Gigs* I think you asked if I planned to use Clomid again- yup. I have enuff left for 1 double dose cycle, and 1 low dose :(
Not sure if I wanna go back down to the 50 mg, and save the last set for a last hurrah double dose, or go right back at the old ovs with another double dose cycle

Where has *MrsG* run to?? I hope all is well with the boys!

You former clomid ladies, let me know if your docs said anything about doing 50mg, then 100mg cycles, if it's bad to go back down to the 50mg for the 3rd cycle??
Or is there some added benefit to hittin the Ovs hard back to back with 2 100mg cycles in a row? ??


----------



## shaescott

J you had such a nice dip too ugggh there better be a line tomorrow :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Hey *Tex*, I just peeked at your chart. You had a nice dip at 9dpo, are you going to test or are you waiting to miss AF?


----------



## Cppeace

J, If the bean implanted at 12dpo it would stave away af cause the progesterone would remain high. I look forward to your test tomorrow :)

AFM I'm feeling twinges around both ovaries which is very unusual for me. I should be ovulating from the right this time. It isn't ovulation pain just twinges and pressures right now. Just odd feeling.


----------



## JLM73

Yawn....pm test nothing more than the stalker shadow again...7 mins sip def not an evap,but not really seeing pink ...
You can see in the pic there's still pink ink that hasn't finished from right end, and all ink on left has not gotten near hcg letters yet...i waited till it did, but line was no different meh
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484621407860.png
File size: 348.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah a shadow for sure. Hopefully, fmu shows some better pink.


----------



## shaescott

Yeah it's just a shadow to me :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Jjjj ugh wish I had advice on clomid. I wish you had fertility coverage. I get why it isn't included but still. I feel like you often get these shadow lines and I would want to know why or what we can do to get your sticky bean

Peace also wish I had insight but no idea lol sorry

Shae yay for finishing the scarf. It's the thought and warmth that counts not the frills

Forgot what else I missed


----------



## TexasRider

Shae- nope not testing till Wednesday. Af should show that day and if she doesn't then I will test.


----------



## shaescott

Tex alright 2 days then! :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Shae what color was the scarf?

J i see it faintly :/ I hope it darkens. Curious, if you did find out it was hubs would he be ok with you doing the donor thing again? Could hubs take a simple wally sperm count test to start?

Cpp, your ovaries alternate but not necessarily every month. So it could be either getting ready to release an eggy...they're having a race :haha:

Tex here's to hoping you'll be able to cancel your upcoming appointments and this is your long awaited bfp!


----------



## gigglebox

P.s. i think we're due for some bump photo updates from the pregnant ladies...just sayin'...


----------



## Cppeace

From memory of ovulation pain I've never had pain on the same side two months in a row but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex I'm with you on the not testing unless AF doesn't show. Not interested in seeing bfns every damn day or playing the is there a line game. Did you already schedule fertility appointments?

Gigs dh was stationed there before and I absolutely loved visiting him. We're so glad to be leaving CA lol no offense dobs.

Speaking of dobs is your appointment tomorrow or Wednesday?


----------



## DobbyForever

I posted earlier wtf where did it goooo

Bump looks weird like fat instead of bump lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9048.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it was dark green. 

Dobs with your bod it looks like bump. 

More bump pics!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

26 weeks. We not really getting any bigger and with the recent weightloss and Ella-bub being on the small side, midwife is concerned hence the extra scans. And back on the aspirin til 36 weeks. I wouldn't mind another 6lber - she's been the healthiest of the lot of them so maybe I can make big babies with a few glitches or tiny ones perfect :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9186.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wtf? Why do they always go on sideways?!


----------



## gigglebox

Still maybe when you get over here we can plan a play date one of these days :haha: our older kids are close in age (although you have a girl, so add about a year difference in maturity :haha: )

Dobs, not weird! That's all uterus right there. Has anyone asked you about it yet? When will you announce?

M&S yay for extra scans! You looks like a good size to me :shrug:

I have an appointment today...a bit scared to step on the scale. I'm pretty sure i've gained an ungodly amount since last time...


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs looks like bump to me!!! Are there any nor scan photos to look at (I'm slightly obsessed XD)

J sorry that the line is still faint, but I will say with my first pregnancy it wasn't until 17dpo that I got a positive, and I had many negatives before that!! So don't give up hope!!


----------



## wookie130

I'm back from Vegas!!! It was a blast, and we Iowa girls tore that town up - we could not be contained!!! :rofl: :happydance: Lots of all-night dancing, lots of drinks, sight-seeing, and overall debauchery! But you know what they say...what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas!

Anyway, here I am. ;)

Dobs- Good luck at your appointment. I pray the cyst reabsorbs...I see a little baby belly. Lookin' good.

J- I too wish you could get your fertility stuff covered. Clomid doesn't have a good track record in ladies our age...once you hit about 37/38, the stuff isn't nearly as effective, and it's not good to do over 3 months consecutively on it. I can't remember why, but there's a reason to not keep doing it after 38 or so. I am also seeing shadow lines on your tests...hmmm.

Gigs- I felt huge while pregnant with both of my kids...I gained quite a bit with my son. I was quite worried about gestational diabetes with him, but I was fortunate, and didn't end up getting that.

M&S- You look great! Both of my babies were 6 lber's...they look so tiny, and yet they're still considered "normal" weights! Newborn clothes were even baggy and kind of large on both of my kids, and they were both born at 39w2d...little tiny stinkers! I guess my husband was a 5 lber himself, and I was a 7 lber, so perhaps my kids were just the happy medium or something.

Anyhoo, that's all I have. I'll be stalking for Dob's update on her appointment.


----------



## TexasRider

Still- I go see my OB Feb 28th for my annual and I will bring up the fact that I'm not pregnant then. I thought my appointment was in January but it's not... ugh I'm not even sure i could get in earlier if I called. Either way it's only a little over a month away. I can wait till then.


----------



## shaescott

J I'm wondering. Maybe you're getting shadow lines because you naturally have a small amount of hcg in your system. In older women it's normal, from what I've read.

M&S nice bump! Looks normal to me!

Tex I'm sorry your appt isn't for a while. I hope you get answers.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wooks, glad you had a good time :D not jealous at all... noooo... :haha: I can only really do one of those activities though - all night dancing, OR sight-seeing, OR drinking. I think trying to do all would kill me.

February will be here before we know it Tex :) 

I think the problem is not so much the size of the bump, or that the baby might be 6lb, but that I'm not growing, in fact I'm getting smaller and losing weight :wacko: and that my first two were 8lb and THEN a 6lber, when they were all the same gestation - almost 42 weeks, to be exact.

I think it might just be that I got big early and it's now evening out. And Ella is still tiny, so she might just be built that way. But extra scans are always good :D


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs & M&S you both look great! :)


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s I wouldn't worry, my cousin just has a small baby as well, she was born (accidental home birth XD) at 6lbs and is still in 6 month clothes at over a year old, she eats enough, she's just small! So don't worry about having a small baby as long as she's healthy!


----------



## Twag

I was always measuring 2/3 weeks behind with my daughter but she was born 8lb 6oz but tbh not sure where she put that weight as she fit in tiny baby clothes newborn were too big and even now at 14 months she still fits comfortably in 6-9 month :shrug:

M&S I hope your little one is doing just fine just a small perfect package - do you know if you are :blue: or :pink:?

Dobs that is such a cute little baby bump :cloud9:

Wookie - glad you had fun in Vegas :thumbup:

J - I see a faint line I REALLY hope this month is your month :dust:

FX for everyone else :dust:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, Ella is three this week and still wears 12-18 month underwear which we can only get at one or two shops, apparently children in that age range are usually not potty-trained so almost all pants start at 18-24 months size :haha: Even the 12-18 is a bit baggy til they've been washed a few times and there's no hope of getting jeans for her - if they're long enough, they're so big at the waist that they fall off.

But development wise she's perfect and always has been. 

No Twag, team yellow this time. Although the temptation to find out is back again now that I have more scans coming - when I thought we were done it was easier not to think about it :haha:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jezika said:


> FYI my big toes are MASSIVE chubsters, so she must've thought she'd hit the nipple jackpot.

Ok- just catching up and this done me! Omg :rofl: !!


----------



## Twag

M&S+Bump said:


> Yeh, Ella is three this week and still wears 12-18 month underwear which we can only get at one or two shops, apparently children in that age range are usually not potty-trained so almost all pants start at 18-24 months size :haha: Even the 12-18 is a bit baggy til they've been washed a few times and there's no hope of getting jeans for her - if they're long enough, they're so big at the waist that they fall off.
> 
> But development wise she's perfect and always has been.
> 
> No Twag, team yellow this time. Although the temptation to find out is back again now that I have more scans coming - when I thought we were done it was easier not to think about it :haha:

Awww so diddy :cloud9: Yes Izzy has long legs so trouser & tights wise she is a 9-12/12-18 but SO big around the waist :dohh: but she has been walking since 10 months and is a bright spark so I am not worried just a diddy little poppet
My son Elliot he is 3 in Feb but fits into 3-4 clothing (he is a tall lad)

Awww team yellow I would have liked to be team yellow but I am a planner and just couldn't take not knowing :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

baby D said:


> Jezika yes I am &#128516; So you grew up only up the road from me really! Where are you now?

Wow didn't realise you were from Portsmouth, I'm also from Portsmouth - small world eh?


----------



## Twag

Another Hampshire girl :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Bump pic; 23+4. Y'all are chatty this morning! I'll respond when I'm back home. Right now sitting in the ob/gym office, routine monthly check. Hoping to get a c section date today but we'll see...
 



Attached Files:







3339AC43-2E13-41BE-98FD-178BFECCF3A0.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## M&S+Bump

We found out every other time but kept all the clothes so we're prepared either way so I figured it'd be fun to have a different experience this time round. And typically this was the one time DH has wanted to find out :wacko: He was over-ruled lol.


----------



## Twag

Lovely bump Gigs and FX for a C Sec date :thumbup:

Yeah if you have both lots of clothing then team yellow is fun :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs cute bump! It looks much rounder from the front. In a good way.


----------



## hmcx

I'm really looking forward to the day I have a nice bump again! 

I was browsing maternity clothes last week just to see what lovely things I could buy, 
Was so tempted to buy in the sales but I managed to control myself!


----------



## JLM73

:-k well here's today's test pics. ..
Still nothing i am counting, but seemsa bit darker....too slow for my liking tho 
12dpo
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484667290637.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 23









sketch-1484667349825.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 17









sketch-1484667389942.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12









sketch-1484667514809.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JLM73

:shock: OMG!!!!
THIS is why we don't go skipping thru the wet areas here in Florida lol
Check this out ladies... True dinosaur
https://youtu.be/Cp0wkrlPqxQ


----------



## shaescott

J I see it on the second pic pretty well. But yeah with your dpo :(


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome back Wook! Glad to hear you had a great time.

M&S are they thinking you might have iugr? Or just concerned about the weight loss vs. gain? Maybe you've got a little miss in there...

J I do see it but yeah, still faint :/ Wish I knew what to suggest.

My appointment went well, measuring fine but ahead a little still. Though baby & bump are measuring about 9 days ahead, they aren't moving my date up, just assuming I'll have another big boy. I didn't get my c-section date as evidently I have to do some research on the doctor I'd prefer to do the surgery. He did say it would be somewhere around 5/5. 

My body cream stuff turned out really well! I've been using it on my body where it's prone to stretch marks, but also tried it on my insanely dry hands. So far, so good! I also have a bug bite salve that I make that my pregnant friend loves, so I'll gift her some of this stuff too as I know she'll appreciate it :)


----------



## gigglebox

:shock: oh hellllll no J!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry about the lack of much darkening J- still hope for that late implanter though. FX
Glad your appoint went well Gigs. Your ump looking good. 
Dobby your bump is cute. 
MsS Your bumpin looking fab
Welcome back Wookie
Small babies are totally normal- as are larger babies. We are a versatile species of sizes. 

AFM: My temp fell a bit more so another ovulation likely to happen soon sign.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* I rotated your pic with Windows Paint:thumbup:


*Shae* Your scarf sounds perfect! Most men don't want frills anyhoo, and of the ones I made with tassels, they fray when washed, or get caught on things easier- not worth the hassle to me- I usually just finish the scarf, then start a NEW color in a single stitch - or my fave "Reverse Crab Stitch" ( that one takes rethinking your moves, as you go to the RIGHT not left, but is EASY once you see it)- That makes a nice decorative edge that doesn't get caught on things:thumbup:
Oh you can still add something on his if you like to try it out- I am a fan of Blacks/dark browns or darker greens on green scarves- whites/creams "pop" nicely, but also show dirt easily :(

As for natural hcg in my system, I have ZERO normally. The ONLY lab fertility related my doc is willing to do is hcg blood. She thinks I am nutty, but I MAKE her add it to my routine labs every 6 months, and it's always zero on the quant:shrug:

Honestly, I think it's just non sticky beans- mult chems so to speak...
My progest is fine ( she tests this as well to rule out pre menopause) and my post O temps show it's sufficient to keep temps high, I have always used daily low dose aspirin each cycle, been on vit supps since 2006, and the few U/S's I've had to look for any probs like cysts, fibroids, etc, have never noted any abnormalities with lining ( endometriosis, excess scarring, adhesions etc)


*Gigs* hubs and I opted not to do the CVS sperm check home kit cuz it's $45, and will only gauge the sperm count ( works like an opk equal or darker test to indicate good-great count).
So, it may say hubs count is amazeballs- but it can't tell us if his:spermy: have good motility, good morphology etc, and at our ages, well MINE lol, we don't have time to dick around.

I had a dream one night that hubs sat me down and told me he had had a vasectomy before he met me and lied about being able to have kids cuz he didn't wanna lose me :huh: OMG I woke up :growlmad: and glared at him sleeping next to me :rofl:

So help me if THAT turned out to be true YES 100% donor!! And I'm sure he would take THAT over me leaving his arse to do it anyway lol.

He's fairly open minded, so I think he'd be fine with a donor if we knew for SURE he was infertile. So long as they are not mucking up our relationship.

*BABY BUMPS!!!!*:wohoo:
*Dobs* Oh stop it lol That is 100% textbook what an early baby bump looks like! Pointed at the top, cuz the Ute is gonna push your organs UP and they naturally tilt a bit forward. The Ute is still very oval shaped too, just wait till you are like 26 wks :haha: or further, and baby GURL ( I'm leaning girlie still) has days where she's poking her butt out, or 2 1 side- THEN you will really see an odd shaped bump hehe

*Gigs* LOVE that silvery hair still! And you too have the textbook ROUND bump for your term- tho I think your Boy will be big like Des given the :ninja: KICKS- PERFECT shirt btw! I'm guessing 8.5lbs??

*M&S* Love the bump as well, and YES totally distrqacted by the feet tats!! I want Henna pattern over tops of my feet- or vine scrolling up..but I hear it's OUCH!

*Wooks* Glad Vegas held true to form! Par-Tay town, and good at keeping secrets LOL


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* YES mega Gator lol. I can NOT believe this place allows touists on FOOT!!
Me and hubs already planned to go there soon to film for our channel, but OMG WTF:
"In Stupid Human Tricks #1,074...Note the IDIOTS laying on the ground filimg ONE immense gator, while he is clearly distracting them for his Bro to come from the side and EAT ONE!!"
WTF?? Those things can do short sprints up to 25mph when smaller, and a biggun like that can do 8-10mph short dist...humans avg 10mph/max 20mph, but from LAYING ON THE GROUND??? I'm fairly sure it's "Gator for the WIN" :rofl:

My DS was my smallest baby at 40.1 induction, he was 6lb 10oz, they were concerned in scans from like 30wks on cuz his rate of growth slowed, and they were watching closely for IUGR, but my pplacenta always looked fab, as did cord vessels, and I had a U/S almost EVERY visit no joke due to age ( 36) and due to "high risk" cuz I was wanting a VBAC, and got preggo with him 5 months after having surro twins- planned and Ok'd by my longtime OB/GYN ( well she said start trying at 6 months ...oops:blush:) She knew I healed perfectly, had scanned me at the 5 month postpartum mark as well to look for scarring etc, and she already knew when she did the twin section that I would be getting preggon within a year ( due to age) and she made sure to double stitch all my incisions, so I had less risk of rupture later.

Anyhoo I was a CHUNKER and TALL when born - 8lb 15oz, 21.75inches long, and was the SMALLEST kid in all my classes thru like 9th grade lol.

DS being in the 6lb range, immed grew like mad and was always in the 95th percentile for age/height, but keeping weight was a prob after I stopped BFing at 12 months:roll: He had to stay on the toddler formula mixed with pediasure until almost 3. He just didn't gain- alllll muscle and lean, but TALL. So he has to wear clothes above his size due to long legs and torso, but is waaay too thin in butt and waist fro them- so we sew the waists in a bit.
He JUST turned 6 in October, and is 49 inches tall :shock:
He is also EXCEPTIONALLY smart- was talking in sentences by almost 2- very clearly- ppl always think he's a year older due to vocab and height.
At teacher confr. the other night the teacher said he's reading almost 2nd grade level on some stories. Excellent recall on words/spelling. Very proud MUM here! (yep, using the UK word cuz it sounds fancier lol)

Sometimes little ones are the scrappers!


----------



## shaescott

J I wasn't a chunker but I was tall. I was 7 lb 13 oz and 22 in. Good to know that you've explored those possibilities.


----------



## gigglebox

J what about a free consult with a ferility specialist just to see what your options are and how much they'd cost?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm also wondering how much that kind of stuff costs J. A lot, I'm guessing :(

Tops of feet weren't that bad. I've got a rose right over one anklebone that was pretty ouchy, but nothing compares to the bottom of my back. Toes weren't overly pleasant either :haha:

Gigs, I guess it must be IUGR they're worrying about, or my placenta not working as well or something, who knows. I know they were freaking out about slow foetal heartbeat the day before I had Ella, and Nat had been the same as well - I had monitoring every few days once overdue with both and the consultant sent me home to get a night's sleep before back to hospital for more monitoring and checks and breaking water if they could (I was 3cm by then but not in labour) - I arrived back at the hospital at midnight in full labour instead :haha:

I was a big baby, over 7lb at a month early. And then always the smallest in the class until I got a teenager when I grew to a fairly average 5"6".


----------



## baby D

Keep Smiling... wow VERY small world! I'm in Cosham! What about you? 

These bump pics are just beautiful and perfect and making me mega broody &#10084;

J I do think those tests are slightly darker -- particularly the second one?? How many DPO are you now?


----------



## StillPraying

I decided to take a test because I keep getting dizzy. And....OMG omg omg omg.
 



Attached Files:







20170117_124416.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Cppeace

Still praying as long as that is in the right time frame that is 100% positive! Congrats!


----------



## StillPraying

It came up within a minute!


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## baby D

Whoooooo hoooooo STILL!! &#127881;&#127881;&#127881; You are pregnant! &#127881;&#127881;&#127881; Too happy for you right now! What symptoms have you been having?


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats still!!! H&H 9 months honey!


----------



## StillPraying

Just dizziness and queasy/crampy feeling and headaches almost every day. I had a very strange cycle with super early O so I think I'm 11dpo? Idk but really hoping it sticks!


----------



## baby D

That's a good BFP for 9dpo &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; huge congratulations &#127881;


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoo, Still! :happydance: Sticky, baby, stick!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:

J- I wonder how much it would be to have your egg quality tested...like just doing the FSH day 3 test, and the AMH test? Both are blood tests, I believe, and they can reveal a lot. I often wonder about my egg health at my age...I know once they start to decline, it can happen pretty quickly. If you suspect you are indeed having multiple consecutive chemicals, I'd (very hesitantly, as I'm no medical professional by any means) venture to guess it's your eggs, which is a common issue in women your age. Have you tried any egg quality supplements, such as royal jelly, bee pollen, CQ10, etc? I've heard of women of advanced maternal age having success with various cocktails of supplements to help with egg quality. Damned fertility treatments and tests...they have to be so expensive, don't they? It's frustrating. If we were men, we could have our erectile dysfunction meds covered under our insurance policies in full. But when it comes to OUR bodies working correctly to fulfill a biological function (i.e. reproducing), we have to shell out beaucoup money. Ridiculous. :(

Gigs- You're looking great! That bump's all baby, girl! I swear, when I was pregnant with my kids, I could have passed for carrying extra babies in my hips, ass, and thighs! My body just kid of spread out wide, particularly during my first pregnancy with my daughter. I am not a cute pregnant person...at least I don't feel that I am. :rofl: I am definitely NOT a pleasant pregnant person. I act like a deranged crackhead when I'm all hopped up on the pregnancy hormones.

Tex- That sucks you have a bit longer to wait. Oh well. It isn't long. I am hoping the staff really make it worth your wait, however, and get in there and start doing tests, and looking at your options. I've never been able to decide of the whole "unexplained infertility" diagnosis was a GOOD thing, or a BAD thing. One one hand, since it's unexplained, it's really hard to predict if the condition will last forever, which still gives you a chance at conception. On the other hand, no one knows what it going on, but what ISN'T going on, is a pregnancy, and for no reason anyone can nail down, which is very frustrating. I have good vibes that you'll get this figured out, Texas. I just think that it WILL happen, and finally when it does, it will be worth all of the stress and heartache. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I was the shittiest teacher today what a waste of a day lol

Still major congrats!!!!

J still at a loss I agree I still see it also towally thought if you when I saw monster gator

I'm blanking on who went to Vegas but sounds like a super fun trip!!!

Peace hope that O stops teasing and hurries up

Wookie Idk why but the deranged pregnant lady comment made me giggle prolly because I can relate 

Yay for all the baby bumps. Sorry gigs that you didn't get your c sect date though

Um brain dead.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am thinking of announcing to boss last Saturday ((omg I said this Thursday not even close Siri!!!)). I am getting some looks but nobody has out right asked. But my nt scan is tomorrow so I want to have that and then I got my $700 check so plan is to walk in and be like please don't fire me


----------



## kittykat7210

Why is time going so slowly!!! I want my 12 week scan already XD then I can tell my family XD I thought this time was supposed to go quickly, definitely not the case for me XD


----------



## Cppeace

Well, today's opk I believe is a touch darker. Cervix is still high and soft, cm is a mix of watery and ew. Did AI yesterday and today. Will keep it up till ovulation is confirmed. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170117_134648_1.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Woooot keep it up peace!

Aww kit sorry time is dragging. I feel like I blinked and I'm 12 weeks. It's so scary and saddening to think I'm almost rounding the end of tri 1 :(. I've also never had a scan this far along before so I'm like freaking ouuut


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby, don't be worried, in sure it will be fine, I think I'll be the same as you all the way through, worried once I get further than I've been before. 

I am just really getting impatient!! I feel like I've been pregnant for ages and where is my baby and I'm only 9 weeks XD


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats, Still!

Love the baby bumps! Everyone looks so cute! Love your shirt, Gigs.

Okay, off to nap. The fatigue is real. Tomorrow I get my five week blood draw!


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks* Fertility tests at local cash lab are not cheap! Just FSH/Progest/Estrogen come to about $150 EACH!!:shock:

Hubs got here to get me so I gotta run- time to do the luggage flight attendant thing again :roll:
*STILLLLLL*:wohoo: :happydance: Soooooo thrilled for you!!! :dust:


----------



## pacificlove

Still, congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! FX

Loving all the gorgeous bumps!! I never thought it did, but yeah, time flew by looking back... I got my positive opk pretty much exactly a year ago now and am holding my 2 month old in my arms now! Enjoy enjoy ladies!!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* me and DS filmed our pet shop top today... bid I'd not done, but i gave you a shout out at the beta's 
So here is a link to that part
Judging by the ending DS watches waaaay too many kids on Youtube lol 
https://youtu.be/3QcLlnWyqLI


----------



## Cppeace

J, your son is adorable :)


----------



## StillPraying

Okay finally caught up after my selfish moment lol let's see what I remember.

First off love all the baby bumps :) 

Wookie glad to hear you tore up Vegas! 

Dobs fx for your appointment 

PL I can't believe he's 2 months already!

Kitty I personally have always had 1st tri draaaag. Then usually after I hit 20 weeks everything flashed by! How do you plan to tell your family. 

Michelle is this just a routine blood draw? 

Gigs I told my husband that and he was like....you're gonna meet up with some stranger? And I was like defo not a stranger and I've watched her duck videos! 

J omg you remind me so much of my close friend, only she's black and Irish but yall seriously sound the same. Your son has such a sweet face!

AFM like I said, weird cycle so unsure of DPO, somewhere between 8-11 dpo. Took a frer for all of the blue dye haters lol this was on not much of a hold and a ton of chocolate milk and water lol
 



Attached Files:







20170117_183014.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 39


----------



## gigglebox

OMG STILL!!! :dance: plleeeaase let third time be the charm! Keep gracing us with your pee sticks please! 

Dobs, Every scan I've had is met with nerves and excitement, so i'm not going to bother to tell you not to worry but I will tell you I'm so excited to see the scan and guess the sex!

Thanks ladies about the bump ^_^ wook, I'm definitely expanding in my hips and ass, too. Somehow I only gained 7 lbs from my appointment 7 weeks ago but I feel massive, and my underpants are all getting tight, or not even fitting in many cases :roll: and my thighs, which were never thing but at least only light grazed each other, are now smashing together -.- Oh well. I'm creating life, damn it!

PL I can't believe you have a two month old. And omg campn practically has, like, a pre-teen already :haha: 

I realized I'm only 3 and a half months away from a second kid...so scary but so exciting! I can't wait to see what he looks like. My brain cannot fathom any kid that doesn't look like ds1.


----------



## gigglebox

Stranger danger! :haha: ok now I'm thinking you'll show him duck videos to prove I'm not some crazy chick and it'll have the opposite effect lol

Yay I see the line again!!! Oooh can't wait for the morning's test!

J I'll watch and comment in a moment ^_^


----------



## shaescott

Still the frer picture quality degraded on upload, so it's very very faint, but if you see it better in person we trust you! And the blue dye was super obvious! Congrats!

J any afternoon tests? If not, we'll see in the AM.


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwww I just watched the fishy videos <3 I do love my bettas. I'm not a huge fan of veil tails but they're pretty in their own right. LOVE pleccos but I've never had a tank large enough to keep one. I had a 55 gal up briefly but I broke it back down after a few month due to lack of time to maintain it, plus it was in our spare bedroom and i rarely looked at it. It was going to be my epic tank but no time...it was actually a dirted tank with live plants. 

Did I tell y'all my betta is on his way out? He's been that way for about a week, just at the bottom of the tank breathing slowly. Frankly I'm surprised he's not dead yet. I'm hoping he pulls through but my water parameters are good so not sure what to do for him :/ I've done partial water changes for him anyway but no improvement :-k


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, there are smaller plecos... I've always kept bristle nose plecos. Mine reproduce like rabbits and they don't get bigger then 6inches. 

I know... I have a 2 month old and it still hasn't quite sunk in yet. A few times now people have said "your son" in conversation and I thought "my what?, Wait what? Holy sh!T I have a son.... I AM a mother!!"


----------



## JLM73

Here tonight's test on a 4hr hold
Same as morning really...
Roll on to 13dpo...AF day ...[ insert ominous music here]
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1484720782142.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 19









sketch-1484720563133.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Twag

Congrats Still :dust:

J I still see something :wacko: keeping everything crossed

Dobs I hope your scan goes well today :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Still! I really hope this one sticks. Hugs!

GL with today's scan Dobby.


----------



## Fern81

Onto another tww... every pain and twinge makes me wonder. And I keep obsessively reading, not about how to help along implantation, but how to help position baby, exercises to open the pelvis etc lol...


----------



## Michellebelle

Getting so close, Fern.

Happy scan day, Dobby!

Still, it's just routine bloodwork, I guess. I think they are checking my HCG levels and progesterone one more time, and if everything is rising properly (fingers crossed it is!), then they'll schedule me for my first appointment.


----------



## gigglebox

PL, I think it took me about a year to have it sink in that I was a mom. It also took awhile to sink in that I grew said baby. I'm still not convinced this time around :lol: it's just so hard to believe there's an actual baby inside of me. So surreal. About the fish, I've considered a lemon bn pleco but I've heard they have a large bioload? Is that true? All I have that might be big enough is my 20gal long tank that currently has just 3 tetras. 

Hmmm J, it still definitely looks "there" but I wish it were getting obviously darker :( :hugs:

Dobs enjoy your scan today!

Fern, what an odd comment on your ticker. "Not another baby in your butt"...? Lmao. Not long now! Are you feeling any more mentally preparred? 

I've been getting crap sleep recently, waking up a ton of times to pee, and the past couple nights waking up to escort DS to the bathroom then not being able to fall back asleep for hours, and waking up with hubs' alarm which I have been sleeping through :( all I keep thinking is my days of getting restful sleep are behind me and not returning for a looooooooooooooooong time :(


----------



## TexasRider

Temp drop for me- af isn't here yet so either later today or possibly tomorrow. My temp shift may be off by a day....idk anyway I will let y'all know when she shows....

I feel like a horrible person-my sis in law who has an almost one year old had a miscarriage before she got pregnant with her son that is almost a year old-she texted me last week and said she was pregnant but also suffering another miscarriage... so she's basically gotten pregnant 3 times in the same amount of time I've been trying. And she is 4 years older than me... I feel awful cause miscarriages are terrible things and I shouldn't be upset- but just the fact that she's at least gotten pregnant 3 times to my none is getting me really down. 

I don't know I'm rambling I guess-


----------



## JLM73

[B said:

> Fern81[/B];38086035]Onto another tww... every pain and twinge makes me wonder. And I keep obsessively reading, not about *how to help along implantation*, but how to help position baby, exercises to open the pelvis etc lol...

I had a chuckle:haha: Pretty sure your boy is WELL implanted hehe
I laughed about baby in the butt too lol- I know Mrs G felt that way in the end!
Speaking of- Have any of you ladies seen/Read/heard from *MrsG*??
Seems perhaps she has posted or moved to another thread??
Hoping all is well with the boys- I am sure her and hubby are busier than a one legged man in said Arse kickin contest...

*Tex* I totally get your feelings. :hugs:
My BFF had 10 total miscarriages, between her FIVE kids. I always wanted alot of kiddos, so the fact I have tried for 31 cycles now with nothing more than chems here n there ...ugh....I too feel annoyed that I am not even getting one to Stick short term many days, and my temp drop today -13dpo from ov 2 - Day the :witch: is due to show up with her damn luggage is NOT making me feel better about non darkening lines yet AGAIN, AND a temp drop from my recent high level :(:sadangel:

*Still* When are you going to the doc??
I see the line on the frer as well ( :trouble: MUST we tell you wo not :test: when short holding AND drinking alot :trouble: WOMANNN!! LOL)
I get why some hate blue dyes, I don't...actually appreciate lookin for something OTHER than pink once in a while :haha:
Will you be bugging your doc for serial betas? Preogest check??

*Gigs* My DS thinks your duckie vids are the coolest ever- now he says we need ducks :wacko: lol.
One day when I have some Acreage...
Oh and hubs loves the way the runner ducks move too lol
Oh and he had a question- where is your solar power unti set up in relation to your duck vid where you let them all out, and explained the guinea loss/geese being skinny/showed the compost-pallet fence??
Sorry can't recall name of that vid- last one up I think:-k
He kept trying to see it in the vid:haha:

sorting pathetic test pics...nothing better this morning, and I'm crampy...don't wanna check cp, but may as well...


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: Tex ty for sharing your thoughts. I know on paper it sounds like an odd thing, but I get you. You are looking for a sign or hope that you can andwill get pregnant. What happened with seeing a fertility doctor this month? Sorry I missed that convo. I do firmly believe 2017 is bringing your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Lol Gigs yep the ticker's been fun but this week's is really random? Like the ticker people ran out of things to say. 
Awww shame I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. Pregnancy insomnia and peeing SO MUCH sucks.
I'm still feeling anxious but working on focusing on the positive and just reading up, preparing the house and resting as much as I can in between. 

Michelle how are you feeling?


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- it's not really a fertility appointment-just my appointment with my OB who said we would run more tests after ttc for a year. And I looked to make sure when it was and it's not till February 28th... I thought it was in January too. So basically one more cycle and then I will be about halfway through my next one when I see him. 

I really think I may need to try and lose some weight... I didn't O this cycle till cd18 which is several days outside my normal 13-15cd O. Idk of weight is playing a role. 

Hubby is still taking maca so that's good- and I'm gonna start my tea again when af does show- I always stop a few days before af since I'm uncertain if you're supposed to be able to drink that stuff while pregnant.


----------



## Fern81

J yep when I finally got pregnant I thought I was done with symptom spotting and tww'ing... haha, not!!
I did 100mg clomid for 7 cycles after 50 didn't work. The side effects are a bit worse and I took a lot of EPO to help with fertile cm (as you know clomid can have a drying effect!). I know that clomid shouldn't be taken for much longer than about 6 months though because the risk of certain cancers increase.

Tex- I know exactly what you mean. Hugs!


----------



## StillPraying

Man yall are chatty! 

This AMs frer is the same as last nights?:shrug: I hate frer. I don't like the generic brand blue dye see, but I LOVE clearblue lol Not sure how many DPO I am,but if AF is on time (last month she was 2 days late) then she should show on the 27th...which is dd1s birthday :wacko: If I skip AF I'll go see the doc. They won't test me before that.

Good luck today Dobby!! 

Gigs no he loved your moving ducky house and said it was genius lol sorry about your fishy. I was cracking up over the underwear not fitting. At some point in all of my pregnancies I said fuck it and started going commando haha

Fern so close! Are you going to be birthing in a hospital? Sorry if you already said.

Tex it's not wrong to feel the way you feel. TTC is a painful road for many women. And after a while it gets hard to keep being happy for others when you've had no luck. Since losing Luke almost 5 months ago, 6 different girls at work announced they were pregnant. And for me it's been chemical after chemical and I wouldn't be surprised if this was a chemical too. Don't beat yourself up for feeling the way you feel. 

J I see it, do you think you may be one of those women that has trace amounts of HCG in your system? I know Shae mentioned that and I've read a bit about it. 

And I can't remember what else I read lol


----------



## StillPraying

Tex I've read lots of stories about women who set out to lose weight and then get pregnant after losing some. My mom is on a low carb low sugar diet and she lost a ton of weight super fast but still gets to eat delicious food besides salad lol


----------



## JLM73

*Still* Nope - getting HCg tested "to rule out pregnancy" is the only fertility related test so to speak my doc is willing to do every 6 months lol.
And Progesterone- cuz she can code it as testing for "pre-menopaus"
So those 2 things sge will do- cuz she can use a different billing code that the insur won't kick back and deny payment...
Both have been perfect the last cpl years:shrug:
and my hcg is always ZERO , so not normally in my system...
Cable guy is here, but I am SOOO gonna sneak and check cp :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I had good luck on low carb like 2 years ago- I lost a bunch of weight in preparation of ttc but I have since put it all back on. So I guess I will give that a go again... I know that's probably what my dr is going to suggest first so I figure I might as well get started on it


----------



## gigglebox

I was in the midst of a new workout routine when I got pregnant this time. I think I had just lost about 3-4lbs or so. Maybe there's something to it? Maybe not the weight loss itself but the physiological benefits? 

Tex I am so sorry for the way you feel :( I honestly don't know if recurring m/c's or not getting pregnant at all is worse...it's all one hellish emotional roller coaster.

J, it's inside the fence in a corner that gets a ton of sun exposure. 

Re: Green, both boys are home and she's madly in love with them. That's all I know for sure...I thinks it's safe to assume she's crazy busy!

Still, hmmm...I really hope you're wrong and it's not another c/p. If it is, will you be consulting the gyn? Have you tested elsewhere in your cycle to make sure you don't just have hcg hanging around (like, have you seen a negative test?)


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs last cycle when I was 2 days late I tested both of those days with several tests and all stark white negatives. I used a cheapy over the weekend and it was bfn also. Frustrating that I don't know what dpo I am. But I really do hate frer lol I'm going to assume it's going to be a chemical and that's what I get for testing early lol 

I have to take my girls to get a flu shot today....I disagree with the flu shot but it's a requirement for their daycare.


----------



## StillPraying

This mornings fmu test looks just like last nights test, but last nights test dried much darker:
 



Attached Files:







20170118_075851.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## TexasRider

So this pic is last nights test dried? It dried way darker than the first pic of the test looked. Also double time is around 48 hours so it should be darker maybe tomorrow? Try testing every other day instead of every day and I bet you see more progress. 

Of course I have nothing to base this off of. I've only gotten 1 bfp my whole life and I only tested 2 times-once at night-obviously bfp and then again the next day cause hubs wanted "to make sure" lol


----------



## shaescott

Still that looks way darker than the previous pic. 

J I'm sorry about the bad lines :(


----------



## shaescott

I've seen a line in the test spot once in person, with my pee. I wasn't pregnant. It had a line as it passed over the test area and I put it down as soon as I saw it and freaked out and looked at it again and it was gone. I had a mini heart attack lol. But it was gone after so that's how that ended.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* thx for the info!

I think I posted in detail about it, but just over a week ago I got a 2nd injured finger- Huge gash on pinky, as Romeo decided it would be a *GOOD* thing *to attack ME*- while I tried to get him off the fence- 

So this is ANOTHER run in with Romeo, but much much worse Last week! when I sprayed him in the face with new super burn homemade pepper spray- he charged me snarling as soon as he saw the bottle, then turn back to attack the fence, jumping and climbing madly.

I put the bottle outside the fence, crept up on him (7:30am) and grabbed his collar as he hung at the top of the 6ft fence, and dragged him back a few feet sternly yelling at him and LOUDLY, and he just mouther my hand- light enuff not to do damage, but repetitively so I had to let him go.

I was FURIOUS! I grabbed a rotted plank off an old pallet, and smacked him on the butt as he was AGAIN at the top pf the 6 ft fence. He simply dropped down and raced to the other fence corner to continue...
I followed him from corner to corner over and over till exhausted, and FUMING ANGRY, but he just kept running before I was in smacking/grabbing range and he'd snapped at me many times now:shock:
( also I was on rotted pallet board 3...they are flimsy, and crumble when I swung them...)

I immed went back inside to get hubs 3ft long light bamboo training stick, and SCREAMED at him hoping to break his focus, but he only momentarily glanced at me and went right back to the damn fence shaking the hell outta it every leap!
So I smacked him on the butt, he dropped down, spun to me, and attacked the stick!

I used this time to grab his collar with my right hand before he could go BACK to the fence, and he full on tried to bite my hand AGAIN- chomping at the air snarling!! 

I had to let Romeo loose again, So I decided he needed some pain as he was not fazed by anything thus far and simply attacked ME everytime I pulled him from the fence or attempted to break his focus...

So I grabbed the LAST wood rotted board from the pallet, calmly waited for him to hang from the fence again...then God help me- I wanted to make sure he got a full force smack to get him OFF the fence, and NOT charging straight to me this time...So I walloped him on the head as hard as I could despite the weak crumbling board.

Well it didn't stun him/daze him AT ALL, but did surprise him enuff to make him get off the fence and run from me to the other side of the yard...Problem being, the J Russell was over there yapping still, so Romeo immed attacked HIM taking his aggression out on him this time!
Thankfully Sparky is 21 lbs of fast as a JackRabbit, and Romeo nearly as quick, did get some well placed bites ON Sparky's back, but Sparky ducked to ground just in time so no damage done.
Romeo would have gotten him badly, but I was hot on his ass as soon as he started after Sparky- would have felt HORRIBLE if this idiot hurt/killed hub's little boy :(

I still had half the pallet board, and it was jagged, and had he not gotten off hub's dog immed when I reached him, I would have def tried stabbing him with the sharp end, and dealt with the vet/animal services AFTER.
He was totally aggressive and out of control WTF!?

Finally he just froze, and I scolded him at the top of my lungs, hand still pouring blood from the reopened gash during all the melee/chasing, he skulked off to a corner where I can always corner him, and I grabbed his collar, then dragged him literally into the house, as he refused to walk grrr...

Hubs had already left for work, or Romeo may very well have been put down that day via lead...and at that moment, I don't know that I woulda stopped him. I have NEVER seen Romeo like that EVER, and the fact that he is escalating his aggression...not good...
He truly is on his LAST chance, before he will be put down :(
My call- he's too big and powerful to be attacking me THE most dominant person and ONLY person he would reliably listen to, not now, and he could easily kill BOTH hubs dogs/manage over the fence and kill the neighbors, and I fear if the kids/mom tried to break it up as I now know he WILL attack people in the way!
I have used ALL socializing tricks of the trade possible, and he is no longer fearful of everything, but I think the lack of socializing from 5months to 11 months when my son and mother had him and LIED about taking him out all the time to the dog park, pet shops, and in the car- has permanently left him a bit off when he WANTS to get to something.

If there is another incident with him going after me- which I am now the ONLY one handling him on yard outings- he will be put to sleep.
There's no reason to keep an unpredictable?liability dog, NOR rehome him- as over and over working with Rescue I saw the "rehome" ppl NOT work with the dog or keep it in the parameters you suggest to minimize encounters, but often they put ads for free and now the NEXT person has NO idea what they have on their hands.
Romeo is 99% sweet, but that 1% power and aggression IS enuff to kill.
*sigh*

AFM - AF due tonight as I said, and checked cp - it's med/high, chunky creamy cm, bright white, and oddly cervix feels SOFT again, which also makes it *feel* slightly open...but it may just be the dip in the soft part??
Even tho my temp only went down to 98.41 range- well above cover, I am always well above cover when spotting starts usually bright red...
So I am gonna save my last n only wally cheapie for a day and if no AF by Friday am, I'll test then...

Overlay attached:
 



Attached Files:







BFP-2010-2.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fern81

J- your dog stories scare me half to death. 

I'm doing all my pre-birth salon stuff this week! Just had my hair done whoop whoop lots of blonde with highlights top half, bottom half dark brown. So the top hair falls over the bottom hair. And lots of layers so the dark brown peeks through. Knowing myself I'm going to have it tied up most of the time lol but the colour is really nice! Now for that wax tomorrow (again a full bikini wax, my poor waxing lady I don't know how she will reach everywhere lol! Sooo swollen :blush: ) and then a nice pedi, foot massage & gel toenails on Friday! I'm definitely getting something pink and girly done. Feeling a bit overwhelmed with all the blue and red, planes and boats and other little boy stuff that I've been bombarded with for the baby.


----------



## gigglebox

Sound lovely Fern, really soak up the pampering and enjoy it as much as you can!

J...yikes. I'd probably try to rehome him first, maybe through a rescue...but your pet, your call. What happened to keeping him on a long lead in the yard? Could you try that first and/or the electric fence idea? I just feel bad for him since he has shit aggression redirection, but is otherwise a good boy <3


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah- that is way too aggressive for me. It's one thing if you get bit trying to break up two dogs, but just because he doesn't want to get off the fence is something else totally. So, do what you need to do to get the situation under control. 

Fern, your hair sounds lovely. 

Tex, I get your feelings totally and sure hope you get your bfp soon- with or without help. 

Dobs, hope your scan is going well.

AFM: My temp went up a touch, opk is still not darkening more, have a terrible lower back ache today and started with ewcm that is closer to watery now today. No AI today- just not feeling it. Feeling very grumpy from lack of sex. Blah!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies scan isn't until after work though. Saving my sick days for mat leave. :). So scan is in 5.5 hours 

Will catch up later just on my snack break. Rainy recess. Thankfully the kids were like we have been waiting Keon's new groove is on Netflix Ms B! Lol they are GLUED


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, my rule of thumb for stocking fish tanks is 1 inch of fish per 1 gallon. Never had any problems. So in a 20g tank, put 1 6inch bn pleco and 14 of the 1 inch tetras for example.

J, I would not call Romeo unpredictable yet because he only tries to bite you in one known situation. With the right tools, you should still be able to correct his behavior. I'll inbox you.


----------



## gigglebox

Can't wait Dobs!!!

Still, was that test from this morning? DEFINITELY darker!


----------



## JLM73

Thx again *PL*:thumbup:
Also I am horrible at fishtank maintenance:blush: but rarely EVER lose fish.
I can't really overstock my current tank as I made sure to get one with endless possibilities- 6ft long and 180-185 gals depending how much rock is on the bottom.
My 2 saving graces that have worked with cichlids, koi, and/or community tanks, as well as a small Eclipse 12 gal saltwater ( messy!) over 20 years now

1- I always oversize my filtration- ex 55gal tank, I will use a 75gal filter per se.
I like BioWheel /Penguin filters too- magnet driven regardless of brand- they restart easier given our power outs/fluxes here with storms

2-I don't do water changes - just water additions WITH Amquel plus everytime.
(The extra filter strength will evapp some water weekly, thus only additions are needed, and the best filters do Aerobic AND anaerobic bacteria ( the litttle balls or bag of material that remain above the water in filter.)
** I really stopped losing fish once I took a hard look at ponds, and realized I would stop tinkering with levels and adding chems to balance etc and give the tank a chance to do it naturally...also koi aside as they eat it like a salad bar :roll:
Live plants help balance/filter water immensely, just choose types that fit the lighting you have/get ( Anacharis is good for low light but DAMN messy! ppieces everywhere and in the filter!
You can also pant bulbs for water lilies in there:thumbup:
They will flower nicely as well at the top, and provide hidey spots for your fish in stems/roots.
I usually get them at Home Depot/Lowes, but found places online to order much cheaper ( or :shhh: snag some from a local pond hehe)

I don't feel confident rehomng him cuz he is 135 lbs of PURE stubborn on a good day- as in - oooh I'm gonna drag you across this busy road to go smell THAT pole waaaay over there- :huh: Prong collar yank...who cares I'll just tense my neck and LUNGE across the road, and you WILL come with me lol.
He's knocked hubs ( 320lbs) over /drug him down mannnny times, cuz he is very sneaky, and will sniff one thing- while eyeballing something from periphery, then LUNGE full force to it when he doesn't think you are gonna be able to stop him.
He's hurt both our back, my neck, both our shoulders, hub's hip and knee etc
So I don't want him going to anyone else. Hell ANYwhere we move I now know we will have a daily fence issue if ANYone has a dog in their yard that barks thru the fence, ( he ignores the other neighbor's dogs- he can even SEE them thru the chain link) Also any roaming strays etc he may try to scale a fence to get! 
His mother did many times- and was eventually SHOT by a neighbor at only 4 years old :( as she chased some loose roaming pits down the road that were terrorizing cats...she was doing the right thing, but the shooter just aimed for the biggest dog rather than the ones chasing the cats and without collars ( she clearly had one WITH tags...

*Gigs* We have to wait on the income tax return $ in another 6 weeks approx to put up the hotwire- my issue is unless the hotwire catches his nose several times, he will likely not care about his feet, butt etc getn hit with a shock.


----------



## baby D

Evening ladies! 
J I still see a line on those tests! How nan's DPO now?? 

Dobby I literally cannot wait to hear about scan!!


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo still no AF but I tinkered with my temp just a bit in cd18 and lowered it less than .05 degrees and it changed O day to cd19. So I feel like af will be here tomorrow... eh it is what it is 

Im gonna go grocery shop after I get paid and start a low carb diet again. Hoping I can drop some pounds and see if that helps us along. I would really rather not have the HSG done cause I've heard they hurt like hell


----------



## StillPraying

J did you recently get tested for HCG in your system? Sorry about the dog. I would assume you know whats best for your animal but I hope it doesn't come to that. Poor guy. 

Fern you enjoy your pampering!!:flower:

Peace sorry you're being sex deprived, that sucks. Hopefully the AI works though! 

Dobby what is Keon's New Groove? Cant wait for your scan results 

Gigs no that was last nights dried. The one from this AM looks the same as last nights, so it'll probably dry darker like that one. I have a clearblue I'll take tomorrow to compare to yesterday's.

Tex I hope losing a bit of weight helps, at least you will have a goal to focus on other than TTC :hugs: I don't have any experience on HSG to give:shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

J, what size pinch do you use?? The smaller the links, the more pinch it gives. I have always seen 3 different sizes, and for some reason people seem to believe that big dogs need the big links. Wrong! Big stubborn dogs just have an easier time to ignore the corrections (letting them pull on it also defeats the purpose and makes them useless). And yes, I have tried them all on myself, a snap or a pull is a huge difference.

For fish tanks, I have always done small water changes of 25-30% just to clear out the poops that's settle into the gravel about every other week. With the filters I have I usually have to replace 1/3 of it every 5-8 weeks depending on who fed how much to the fish. My big sump filter on the 90G, I only have to rinse out the filter once a month but can leave the rest. At one point that tank houses koi until they got too big. They got rehomed to a neighbors huge pond.


----------



## gigglebox

OK people don't be stingy with your aquarium pictures, I want to see!

Still, that one did dry pretty dark. I would like to see both of the tests dry side by side :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

Well my afternoon opk looking better so hopefully ovulation will happen in the next day or two. I often don't get a truly positive opk till ovulation day. Not feeling my normal ovulation pain yet so it's not happening to day most likely for sure. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170118_160407.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs these were the glofish ex bought me for belated Christmas 

And I meant kronk's new groove aka emperors new groove 2
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9058.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gigglebox

I've never seen it but I loved emperor's new groove. Is the second one worth a watch?

Where's our scan update??? I'm dying.

That is one colorful tank!


----------



## Cppeace

Kronk's new Groove was cute- not quite as good as the original but worth watching to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg wtf 30m later still in the waiting room when my room was supposedly being prepped


----------



## JLM73

*Still* my last labs were 3 months ago - just before we started up clomid
No Hcg, Progest within normal range:shrug:
I'm sure it's my egg quality not making it thru the implant process :(
I will try the CoQ10 suggested, already been on prenatals, and super B complex forever.


----------



## StillPraying

J gotcha. Well at least you can rule that out.do you already do baby asprin? Idk about COQ10 gonna Google it meow. 

Dobs tell them hurry up you got people to update!!! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

K baby was super uncooperative. Waiting on the doctor for results. Tech said nub theory leans boy but definitely not super confident. Feel like the video was way better than the scan printout will update with pics later tonight. Hb was 174 measuring 12w2d so need to adjust my ticker


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, opks getting much darker! Yay!

Still, today's frer looks darker to me!

Tex, sorry. I know the frustration of both infertility and recurrent miscarriage, and it's hard to say which is worse. I had 3 miscarriages in one year, and each one was SO hard. And then I spent the next year not being able to get pregnant at all, and that had a similar feeling of "WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME?" I wish it were easy to get pregnant when we wanted to and STAY pregnant.

And of course, I'm freaking out again. My progesterone dropped from a 31 to a 27 and I'm hoping that doesn't mean anything bad. My beta numbers are doubling at a rate of 44 hours right now, which I know is normal, but they've slowed down SO much from tripling a week ago that now of course I'm worried this will end in miscarriage. 

My doc wants to check levels in a week again. I'm half contemplating to ask them to check Friday again just to make sure things are heading in the right direction.


----------



## DobbyForever

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2425051-12w2d-nub-potty-shot.html#post38088189

Link to pics


----------



## Cppeace

aww dobby your lil boy mooned the camera lol


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* CONGRATS! Great pics! Looks like boy bits! What made her unsure??
Also any news on cyst?? hope Chibby squishes it back to where it came from!

*Still* Yes I have been on low dose aspirin for well over a year for my b/p
so it's onboard lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobby looks like a boy to me!!! Congrats! And you don't have to change your ticker for one day. Babies often measure a day off or a few. But you do you.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs so happy your scan went well, love the pics. I wouldn't change the ticker, next time you go they'll say 5 days ahead. Never all that exact lol. But like Shae said, you do you. 

J I thought you had mentioned it before! 

So I got this this evening with no hold lol dh wanted me to take it so I did.
 



Attached Files:







20170118_182130_opt.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby congrats :) I'm assuming cyst wasn't worse at the very least. Also guessing boy ;)

Still so awesome seeing that word :) fx for super sticky bean.

Hope everyone else is well.

Oh and J that a scary how Romeo is behaving. 

Gah I don't remember much else and I'm sleepy forgive me


----------



## shaescott

Still omg a positive on a digi!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats again, still!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg such exciting news! 

Dobs, look at that perfect chibi D! I hate to say it but that num shot looks girl to me. The crotch shot looks boy but at 12 weeks, they all kinda look the same I think...are you going to get a private scan to find out earlier? It's be cheaper than the bloodwork...

Still!!! Omg must be good if you registered a positive on a digi! Stick beanie stick!!!

Mich, worry not! You are pregnant and your numbers are increasing at a good rate :thumbup: was doc worried about the progesterone?


----------



## Michellebelle

The doc didn't seem worried about the progesterone since I'm on suppositories anyways. I guess my main worry is my last blood draw was a week ago... what if my numbers had continued to rise sharply, but in the last couple of days only rose a tiny bit or even dropped, but it's hard to tell since my last draw was so long ago.

I am just so paranoid cause this past weekend I was super tired, and the last couple of days I don't really feel pregnant.


----------



## gigglebox

Well if it eases your mind i'd say request repeats on Friday. Seems like numbers won't always rise exactly the same all the time though...i think the doubling rate slowly declines over time. Actually i think that happened to dobs...? Cant recall exactly.


----------



## Cppeace

Still, that positive on a digi is a fab sign this early!
Michelle, I agree-if it eases your mind test earlier.

Plan to AI again either tonight or tomorrow morn, maybe I can convince him to bowchica wawa tonight but then he may not AI tomorrow... Sigh 

My pineapple tree and banana tree don't look good, might have to convince him to bring me to the hardware store and get some grow lights- hey just aren't getting enough light in here :(


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* I have pineapples by the zillions growing in every available pot outside, and 6 more "tops" waiting to be planted ( for several MONTHS now) all sitting in a big bin of water:shrug:
They should do fine - but honestly, my best growers were all started from cut off tops just stuck in dirt, and kept moist. They grow in shade here better than bright light- like a bromeliad really
Perhaps mix up some fertilizer or get miracle grow - noburn- all plants formula?:shrug:
I have been using the worm Tea from my worm compost Bin and MAN mine are growing waaaay crazy fast!

*STILL*:wohoo: yessss! I feel a super sticky with that early a digi!!


----------



## StillPraying

Peace you have a pineapple and banana tree?!

Michelle will they do another draw for your peace of mind? 

Dobs I don't know much about potty shots. I've always gone off of hr lol are you going to find out gender? We found at 12 weeks with our last 2 babies. 

I didn't get a positive digi with the 2 chemicals so it makes me hopeful.


----------



## Fern81

Yey congrats still!!

Michelle - still keeping all my fx for you hun. Keep taking the asprin!!

Dobs- I agree with gigs it seems like a girl to me, looks a lot different from my boy BUT one of the girls on my ivf group had nub shots like those and most people voted girl, it ended up being a boy! At this early stage a lot of swelling /deflating of the nub area can occur due to mom's hormone surges. Also, for my sister's first kid the dr was confident it was a boy up until about 17 weeks and then at the anatomy scan it was clearly a girl. Again, swelling and positioning deceived. Early days hun! Chibi-d looks healthy and growing well though!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I had 2 banana trees but the cat ate one. It's far too cold here to have either outside so they are potted plants. They did so awesome all spring and summer but since bringing them in they are getting worse and worse. I think a grow light will help loads- where they are they are getting no natural light at all. 
Still, I'm a homesteader, trying to add more every year. I have 2 hazelnut trees(they may begin producing this year) a peach tree(it should produce this year it put on 3 peaches last year but none got to maturity) a 3 in one apple tree, a grape vine, strawberry patch, blue berries, mulberry tree and a couple very young pecans(won't produce for a decade or more) and a young fig tree- will be finishing my strawberry patch this year, planting black berries, more grapes, raspberries and prolly some almond trees as they don't take much space. I'm runing low on space since don't want to take up any more of the pasture that will be for dairy goats or diary sheep and my horse and maybe a milk cow(I want a highland cow but don't have room for both lol wish I could find a half breed jersey and highland cow, I'd milk that and love it's furriness :p )


----------



## StillPraying

Cppeace that's so amazing I want to hang out at your place! Lol I grew up on a farm, my dad started with potatos, then moved to onions, and then strawberries. He's been growing strawberries since I was in elementary school. Every home I've lived in I've grown strawberries:)


----------



## Cppeace

Aww that's nice :) The crazy thing I live in town with all this stuff. I just have 3 acres and am grandfathered in for livestock so can have what I like here. I haven't tried growing potatoes really, but have grown corn, tomatoes, cayenne peppers, peanuts, bell peppers, spinach and other regular garden fair. I really wanna get a beehive but not sure where I'd put them where they wouldn't be bothered or in direct line of site to neighbors. 
I really want to put up a privacy fence, but sadly this town has a stupid law about needing a permit to put up a new fence and they won't approve my permit without doing a fresh survey of my property which will cost be a minimum of $1500- which I'd much rather put towards repairing and replacing the livestock fence in the back. So, instead I planted a a bunch of fast growing ever greens along my property line. I almost put in sleeping beauty variety of thorns to keep people off my property.


----------



## StillPraying

He grew some random stuff through out the years too, sugar beets, endive, carrots (the kind for baby carrots, love!) 
That's neat how you're grandfathered in. I don't understand why you need permission to put up a fence on land that you own lol we had a neighbor put up thorns like that....they took over his yard and killed his trees:shock:


----------



## Cppeace

lol Yeah- I found that law rather stupid myself. I'm guessing at some point there must havebeen a lot of disputes about property lines and fences being illegally put up on others property.My livestock fence is old and established so I can adjust it and change it all I like as long as I don't move it out any.
I decided against the thorns more because most weren't ever greens. My ever greens trees should be 6 feet tall in about 2 years- I have patience lol . I just need to decide what I will plant on the left side of my place- which is where I have the closest neighbor. I'm thinking a nice long, tall trellis with stuff growing on it, but so hard to find viney every greens that are ok for zone 6 or that aren't ivy to just take over lol I wish hops were every greens or grapes.


----------



## pacificlove

J, what's your trick to get the pineapple to grow from tops? I've tried it in just water and they usually end up moldy after a week or two..
I am able to grow olives and citrus here but have to bring them inside or cover them if temperatures drop to below -5c. We just finished a very unusual cold spell so my tropicals got to live inside the last 6 weeks. Might have lost a few branches on the lemon tree as I didn't bring them inside right away when the cold spell hit.


----------



## Fern81

PL- I've also planted a few pineapples from tops, check out wikihow. I also suggest changing the water out every 2 days or so to prevent mold and algae from taking over. 

Cpp- lmao "I had two babana trees but the cat ate one" waahaha cats!!! Btw I hope your wait for O ends soon! Sheesh it's all a long waiting game.


----------



## Twag

:bfp: congrats Still

Dobby awwww look at baby Dobs so cute :cloud9: I am voting boy :blue:


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, it's a 50/50 guessing game at this point...all babies at this gestation have that boy-looking nub in their potty shots, and it actually converts to either a penis or a vajay somewhere around the 16 week mark. I guessed boy on your thread, though. :) That's why most gender scans won't be done before 18 weeks or so...because if they're done earlier, they tend to be incorrect. Your baby is looking great, however! Any word on the cyst, and what's happening there?


----------



## shaescott

I am also wondering about the cyst Dobs?


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific*
The first 10 pineapples I grew 5 years ago were given to me as just TOPS by manfriend- he stupidly left them laying on the side of the house NO water, not planted. 
They were starting to brown, but near the base was green, the "bottom" was DRY.
He said just stick them into wet soil- I did ( scraped just a bit of the dry off the bottom to exposed juice pineapple, and VOILA the 10 I put in the pot turned into THIS mess that I can not even begin to separate without wearing Knight armor- chainmail and gauntlets lol. Oddly tho this MEGA pot ( hard foam glazed like ceramic from walmart- 30 gals, $20)
has drainage holes in the base, I guess they clogged, so rain and sprinkler water has gathered in there, and ALL the pineapple plants are rooted in soil that is UNDER 6"water! And they STILL keep green and producing!!

The babies from that set, I kept the tops last year, planned to plant them at hubs but delayed and they sat drying out on the kitchen counter for like 3MONTHS!!
I brought them here, but no where to plant really, so they sat ANOTHER month lol.
They were all but dry/brown, except at the very base of the "leaves" which was green.
I decided in Nov to sit them in a large container with water after recutting them to remove the dry part on bottom ( where pineapple was), till I could plant them hoping to save them, and procrastinate still:blush:
Well as of 2 days ago, they are still green floating in water :thumbup:
I will likely get some cheap pots from WallyWorld and use my worm dirt to plant them finally- they have NOT grown roots, but the water IS keeping the tops alive- limbo/holding pattern :haha:

I never "learned" the right way to start pineapples, just was told to cut off the tops leave a small amount of pineapple flesh there WITH the scaly outside, and stick them directly in damp dirt/soil.
We have zillions growing wild here in FL and they grow from dropping off the adult, rotting/drying on the ground and re-rooting from that- so def don't_ have_ to sit in water, or plant right away- but I have had success with both :shrug:

AFM- another temp drop :(
Hand verrrrry pale pink once when I wiped last night, but me and hubs had just finished :blush: a bit of rough play ...ahem...
Nothing this morning, but I'm 14dpo, and this is DEF the latest I get :witch: when not having a chem.- well correction- typically once I lose lines I start a few days after that- and that is def now.*sigh*
Chart Overlay below...oh and I am usually still well above cover when AF starts...


*Oh PEACE!!* Your Homestead is my DREAM!!! It sounds Amazing!!
I get ya on the fence thing - same here in FL grrr- surverys are cheap for neighborhoods tho cuz no friggin yard really - like $150-200
Not sure about acreage, but we will find oout next house- as I want a min of 2 acres, so we too can have lots and lots of diff fruit trees and gardens for - veggies, fruits, herbs, and def a large poultry coop for eggs, couple pygmy goats for fun, poss a mini donkey from a rescue or older/lame horse from a rescue- we likely won't do milming ourselves, as my hubs is lactose intol.- so milk, dairy products are gen a no go ** Let me know if you ladies know any milk critters that may be ok for lact intol btw**

And just cuz you are all so diverse and everyone knowlegable about so very much! I <3 You all!!


----------



## JLM73

:dohh:
Just realized I was using the overlay from the 1st Ov...here's the correct dpo/overlay from 2nd Ov this cycle...
I am down to where I was with DS
:-k the "doesn't wanna be lookin at cycle 32" LTTTC Brain in me says 
"hmmm...maybe implant was 10/11dpo, and i am only 3-4 days past that?? Thus no darker lines yet due to 25miu tests??:wacko:
Isn't die hard, Grasping at Straws, Last ditch *HOPE* a wonderful thing:rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

My AF still hasn't showed but lower temp again this AM... should be today-gosh I just want her to come so I can get this next cycle started


----------



## gigglebox

So many homesteaders here! We planted some apple trees, figs, peach, paw paw, and persimmon last year. They're all just a couple feet, not sure when they'll start producing...

PL you're inspiring me to try tropicals again. I've tried orange and lemon but killed both. Had them in a bright window but the leaves all dropped off.

Tex & J I hope you're both pleasantly surprised with a bfp instead of af :hugs:

Afm, haven't felt Levin all morning and I'm freaking out a bit...finished a smoothie about a half hour ago and still nothing :( hoping I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## Cppeace

Dairy sheep are great for lactose intolerance. They are super close to human milk. Super easy digest. 

Sigh ladies, I'm confused. I may have ovulated during sleep or just primed up and gave up. My temp was 98.17 so I have no bloody idea. My cervix still high and soft, no ewcm this morn though. So I don't freaking know.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, he's wigglin' around now...not the huge movements he's given recently but he's definitely moving so I'm a bit relieved. 

Ooooooh can't wait until he's here! So much worry when you can't actually see them in there and make sure they're ok :(


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp did you take another opk?


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs have you tried laying down on your back? 

Tex I hope she just doesn't show at all :hugs:

J hope is almost torturous isn't it? 

Wookie, today's ultrasounds are much more advanced. Most people I know find out gender before 16 weeks. I found out at 12 and 13 with my last 2 babies, which is a pretty big jump from finding out at 15 weeks with dd1. 

I feel like I just learned so much about pineapples that I want to try to grow one now lol

AFM: line porn....it's darker!! Top is Tuesdays, bottom is this morning :)
 



Attached Files:







20170119_061606_opt.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaescott

Still omg that's an awesome progression!!!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I'm sorry you had a scare :( I hope everything is okay now though.


----------



## gigglebox

Yup I am laying on the couch just feeling him move. He's giving me some good kicks and punches now 

Still, wow!!! Look at that progression! Waaayyyy darker than the last two month have been...but on that note, holy crap, pregnant three months in a row? How fertile are you guys?! This is definitely the sticker though <3 did you tell SO yet? Sorry if I've already asked...


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, opk was pretty much same as yesterday eve, but definitely not positive. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170119_083520.jpg


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have found that the citrus don't like the dry air that indoor heating creates. O found my organe tree at Costco last spring for $20. If I had brought it inside on time before the freeze, I'd still have my kumquat sized oranges hanging... Lesson learned!

J, interesting you say to leave some flesh on the top! I was told to twist off the top and remove the bottom leaves, make the bottom as clean as possible to avoid mold? I'll have to try your method with the next pineapple. 
Although I do wonder that if by the time they make it to Canada they may have gone through too many refrigerated transports and are "broken" to a point where they can't reproduce. 
I've even tried their seeds to no success.


----------



## JLM73

*Peace* Your temp jumped up almost.6!:shock: I would suspect Ov by BBT, as temp shouldn't jump up .4+ unless egg on the field, so I wouldn't think jut a gear up, BUT any other issues? Heater, extra blanket?
Can't wait to see your temp tomoro now!!

*Still* STICKY!!!!!
Deffo- Congrats mama! You are super knocked UP lol

*Gigs* Thx! I have a friend that grows a damn orchard in her yard- 1 of everything- Tangerines, Oranges, Peaches, Mangoes etc etc, and she had like 3 foot tall trees LADEN with fruit :shock:
They were grafted- got them at lowes and home depot ( lowes has a military discount btw) And basically they graft limbs from fruit bearing "adult" trees onto little ones so instead of waiting say 4-10 years you get production immed from those branches, so we will likely go that route. Hers are ALL very very tasty!

Ooh and they have combo trees too she has one that grows Navel Oranges, Lemons, annnd Grapefruit- all on the SAME tree!...they do combos like that with many diff fruits, like tangerine, orange lemon etc, so ya have to either know the diff limbs by leaf typ, mark them, or just wait to SEE what limb makes what :haha:

Hubs has a HUGE thorny lemon tree out back- he thought they were really bad sour oranges :rofl: Can't WAIT till I can use all those luscious enormous lemons in my pastries!! they are the size of Large Oranges!
 



Attached Files:







Tree-Lemon.jpg
File size: 70.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah and low dip followed by slight rise, followed by .5+ jump is my general ovulation pattern. I would assume ovulation occured cd 15, again really early for me but I shan't complain. I pretty much covered insem so should have a decent chance. Yeah if ovulation happened I'd say tomorrows temp dhould be 98.3 or above but just a guess.


----------



## JLM73

*PL*I just figured it made sense to leave some flesh as most fruit drops from a tree ( or bush) rots on the ground, mold and all if humid like here, and once the seeds hit dirt, they start rooting/sprouting and use the remaining rotted fruit as fertilizer so to speak:shrug:

Also everytime I cut up one of mine, they have "seeds" in the pulp area of the fruit ( most ppl core them out so the seeds stay in the outer are), so I only leave say 1-1 1/2 inches of the pineapple flesh and outer skin when I stick them in moist soil.
I also have never removed any of the leaves from the top:shrug: They all continue to grow like mad, or occasionally 1-2 drop off.
Pics below of my messy pots lol... Even overcrowded as heck the 10 in the big pot produce a couple pineapples a year each!
*** OMG OMG! Jussst noticed that when BnB was down that week we all had probs trying to upload pix, they made it so pix are auto resized on upload!!! So I no longer have to tinker with image sizing!
...tho surely this also explains more about why pics IRL on our devices seem much diff on here ...oh well can't have it all! lol
 



Attached Files:







pineapple1.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 2









pineapple2.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 2









pineapple3.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 2









pineapple4.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Pl what can i do to keep humidty up near the plants, outside of running a humidifier? Would spritzing the leaves work? 

Cpp looks just a hair shy of positive, so maybe you just missed it? Or it's happening today? I suck with charts as it is but yours is super confusing...

J, those are some impressive pineapple plants! How long from planting until production? If i can do it in one season i might have to give it a try...


----------



## pacificlove

Loving your pineapple plants! How big is your annual crop? 
Lol, I now have a post pregnancy craving for pineapple... 

Gigs, I'd say spritzing them is a good start and make sure you don't over or under water them.


----------



## StillPraying

J pretty plants! and LMAO at the sour oranges...epic. Did you test this AM?

Gigs you could tent them greenhouse style. My dad does that over baby strawberry plants that are struggling. Glad you're feeling little man wiggling away now. Those scares are not fun. 

CPP maybe your body is still gearing up? Super confusing. I don't know enough about temping to offer advice on that one.

AFM I initially told DH with the first positive because it was still an obvious positive. he said it was too faint. so I did frers and he still said they were too faint. So I did the digi last night and he accepted that lol. I told him the lines got darker this morning and he just said "Ok". He hasn't really reacted....which isn't a surprise. I think he will stay pretty aloof throughout this pregnancy which I can understand. Honestly I don't blame him. But I don't want to be that way. I want to be excited. I want to enjoy it for as long as it lasts.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I haven't caught up. I started spotting immediately after the scan. It seems to have stopped now though. Cyst is much smaller now though. Just weirded out by the spotting. No pain though


----------



## Cppeace

Don't feel bad Gigs, my chart this cycle is really weird, but I would assume this rise is ovulation because previous signs (Cervix, cm and low temp 2 days ago)
If the temp drops down tomorrow then I will prolly say fluke temp. My chart looks better if I discard the two highest temps from before but they were accurate temps so I dunno why they were so high. 

Nothing has changed in my household or person to make my temps go mad.


----------



## Cppeace

Dobby sorry for the spotting hopefully is nothing bad. That mini dobs needs stick.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp are you other fertile signs like cm still fertile?

Dobs I do read a lot about ladies bleeding throughout pregnancy. Sorry you're one of them as I'm sure it's concerning! 

Still, please do be excited! Have you told anyone else that can be excited with you? Of course we all are ^_^ poor hubby, I'm not surprised he's a bit guarded after all you two have been through. He'll get there! Probably after the 12 week scan when you see everything is fine and bean looks like a baby <3


----------



## Cppeace

My cm was just ew yesterday- only day its been pure ew, today it is much less but what is there is watery. My cervix is still high and soft, but no ew.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah took another opk, much lighter now. My cm is still very watery but getting some creamy mixed back in. If I remove the 3 unusual high temps from earlier my chart looks much better- still will have a high cl, but should be higher lp temps as well.


----------



## TexasRider

Well the AF mystery is over- she showed up just now... sigh


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Tex. :(


----------



## TexasRider

I'm just glad she showed up haha at least I don't have to worry about what the heck is going on


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, Limbo is worse than AF lol


----------



## baby D

Beautiful bubs there Dobbs!

Gigs do glad baby is kicking up a Storm in there now!

Still LOVING the test progressions!! Huge congratulations and lots of sticky dust coming your way &#127881;


----------



## StillPraying

Tex :hugs: Glad you are out of limbo though, that is the worst.

CPP so are you thinking you did O last night then?

Gigs I don't think he will...we thought we were past all of that with Luke and then I lost him at 15 weeks. So I don't know how long it will take but I'm just not going to push it on him. I did tell my sister, and thinking about sharing with a few other close friends. I have only told one person at work though. I actually don't think we will go out in town and find out the gender either. I think we will just wait for the 20 week scan at the hospital.

Dobby was the scan transvag or over the belly? I know the transvag ones always made my sis in law spot. The spotting may be the cyst resolving itself :hugs:hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I agree spritz leaves, or tent them with thin plastic sheeting, but not totally to the base, so they still get good aeration.
If the pots are small enuff you can get those pretty self watering bulbs to stick in the soil at a garden center/walmart. They will slowwwwly add water whenever soil dries enough to allow air up the tube= water down:thumbup: see pic


*PL* I have totally ignored them the last 18 months lol but I still have gotten about 15 pineapples from the 10 plants in the big pot, tho not full size due to no fertilizing :blush: and from those the other pics show how big those tops have already gotten in the last 6-7 months !

*Gigs* Mine have produced pineapples with the year so long as kept in bright/not direct sun, and kept moist ( or really wet lol) and fertilized. Other wise they produced in the 2nd year.

*Dobber* Glad the cyst is shrinking! Sorry about the spotting- did they do anything internal??


----------



## kittykat7210

May have gone a bit purchase mad today... I bought 2 safety gates, 8 tommee tippee bottles (for hubby to feed) 6 Muslin clothes, 2 dummies, a swaddle blanket, a nappy stacker and a gender neutral clothing bundle XD... oops!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah Still, I would say I ovulated in my sleep. If I had taken another opk later last night it prolly would have been positive. I generally only get a positive 4-6 hours before ovulation pain peaks. I didn't feel any real ovulation pain so either it was light enough it didn't wake me or I just didn't have any this month. Tomorrow's temp should tell for sure. I would estimate my temp should be 98.3 or higher if I did ovulate.


----------



## Jezika

You ladies just made me bust out some chopped pineapple from the fridge.

Kitty - lol that is QUITE the stash! Good on ya!

CP - granted, I only charted for two months, but neither time did I ever get a truuuly positive OPK, and yet I definitely ovulated, so I'm hoping it's the same for you. 

Still - omg, CONGRAAAATS! And what is it with men thinking a faint line isn't positive?! My DH was the same. I think sometimes they get confused with the OPK line rule.

Tex - sorry for AF but glad limbo is over. Hoping this year's your year and the testing makes all the difference.

Dobs - it would infuriate me that I had spottinf directly after my first two scans, and they weren't even trans-vag. You may recall I had intermittent spotting throughout the first trimester, as did several other ladies on here. So I hope all is well!! Any news on the cyst? Btw my guess is boy, but only coz I compared your 12-week potty shot to my 12-week potty shot (below).
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 12 weeks2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, I usually get a positive opk, but it's almost always day of ovulation. I usually ovulate in the evening after 2-8 hours of growing ovulation pain. I had a few twinges yesterday but nothing I'd call ovulation pain. I wonder if the Brazil nuts I've been snacking on for over a week contributed to no or at least minor enough ovulation pain that it did not wake me. Selenium is supposedly very good for egg production.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I believe Dobby said the cyst has shrunk :)

Edit: can we get some Tilly pics? :)


----------



## Jezika

Ah, thanks Shae. That's great news!

Tillypix:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1927.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 18









IMG_2019.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1991.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 13









IMG_2057.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jezika

Gah, stupid BnB sideways turnings


----------



## Cppeace

She is a cutie Jez :) Such bright eyes :) <3 Are they dark blue?


----------



## shaescott

Omg Jez she's gorgeous! So precious!

CP they look dark blue to me :)


----------



## DobbyForever

So close to catching up! Sorry my Sheltie has bloody diarrhea and I need to wash her/ my cable box wasn't working so dealing with that. I absent mindedly cleaned her create without gloves or a mask so here's to hoping she just has an upset stomach and not giardia/ something bad for baby

Super random shout out we are doing free choice topics and I was in the library trying to figure out what my example was going to be and I chose South Africa hehehe


----------



## Jezika

Hmm kind of grey-blue but I'm pretty sure they will eventually turn brown.


----------



## Cppeace

I believe will change by 3 months if they are gonna change.When I have a babe their eyes wil be either blue or green :) I'm so excited about that for some reason lol


----------



## DobbyForever

For my sanity I only went back three pages lol I need to get away from my wet dog smell room. Peace I have to agree, thats a big jump for a gear up. Especially that second high temp. If tomorrows is still high, I definitely think O happened.

*J* LMFAO at the sour orange thing. Thats hilarious. DUDE I always wanted an aqua globe lol I love as seen on tv stuff never buy it but love it lol

*Still* sorry hubs isnt excited yet BUT well be excited enough for him buahaha! I agree with Gigs, that 12 week scan is gold. Ive seen other peoples scan but this was a first for me and I was like HOLY SH** THAT LOOKS LIKE A BABY and the tech looked at me like wtf else did you think was in there hahaha. The thing that got me was the brain. Like at one point she was right on the topside of the skull and I swear I SWEAR I freaking saw a distinct two hemispheres already! And from the side I SWEAR I can see the little cord thing stemmy thing

*Tex* sorry about the appointment being in Feb and for AF showing :( :hugs: But definitely agreed about hating limbo

*Kit* YES YES YES I love it! You make me feel better! I went to Macys to buy Mat jeans (and holy sheez are they comfy and DAMN they still look good and hug all the right places!) but it was next to the baby section. And they have a sale (because when does Macys not have a sale?) so everything was 50-70% off. So my buy one onesie turned into way too many. The lady at the register was laughing and joked that I found the back wall and bought it.

*Jez* I agree I want pineapple now. But I only have OJ and pickles. BUT I do have cookie dough and ice cream. Bout to go make me a pizookie! And thanks for fillys pic! I really do think boy because I rewatched the video where the tech pointed out the nub, and I always thought the nub was the white line and you were looking at that when its totally not. And it is definitely upwards. But I have seen girl potty shots with, what my tech liked to call, an enlarge clitoris. Also HOLY DHAIODHASIHDIAW Tilly is still freaking cute I cannot get over those eyes! Maneater! 

*RE scan/spotting*. I havent had anymore since this morning, but the scan was abdominal. I did talk to my gyn today and she was like blah blah most women spot after exams because the probe hits the cervix and I was like YEAAAAH but this was completely abdominal and I havent had sex in weeks. and she was like oh you shouldnt have spotted then. It was like as soon as I stood up the second time (she asked me to pee midway through since baby was hiding under my bladder). But gyn agreed that if Im not experiencing any pain and it has stopped then its likely nothing to worry about. I probably should have asked since I was still there but I wanted to leave hahaha

*Re changing ticker* I decided Im too lazy hahaha. The only reason I would go by the one day off is for my records. I was back and forth about O day since temps had me Oing the first day of my peak which didnt make sense, but I got the positive so early I assumed it was right. But every scan I have had matches O being the next day, and I hear that its the early scans that are best for dating and were 3 for 3 being 12w3 today.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, Dobby. Some women and babies don't react well to ultrasounds when pregnant. So your uterus may just not like the vibration and warmth the ultrasound puts in you.


----------



## StillPraying

So sweet Jez!!! 

Cppeace What is your timing with the AI then? 

Kitty haha awww that's so cute you went all baby crazy haha. Are you going be finding out the gender?


----------



## Cppeace

I inseminated 2 days prior, 1 day prior and today so day after. Plenty covered for ttc purposes in my opinion lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I think O-2 and O+1 are good. A lot of people swear by O-2 timing being the sweet spot.

And you may be right. The only thing I can think is that she definitely did some pushing and wiggling to try and get baby to move since (s)he was being a butt


----------



## StillPraying

Oh damn I missed a whole page lol

Peace interesting theory on ultrasounds causing spotting. 

Jez that's how my girls eyes were before they turned brown. 

Dobby glad the spotting stopped and sorry about your doggie, that's no fun. Omg i was cracking up picturing you buying all of Macys haha. 

The scan is different for us. At 11 weeks and then 13 weeks we saw him and all was good. Went in at 15 and he was gone. So I don't know at what point either dh or I is really going to feel okay, you know? But I'm trying to focus on the positive and just take it one goal at a time. Goal one was to get darker lines, and goal 2 was a digi. :) Goal 3 is to completely skip AF.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh Ultrasounds are suspected in causing lots of issues. They haven't done any proper tests on the waves in over 20 years. Since then the ultrasound strength has gone way up. When pregnant I plan to have 0.


----------



## shaescott

CP I've heard, though not confirmed by researching it myself, that a very high number of ultrasounds can have a negative impact. I'm not so sure about having a minimal amount, I would have to do some research on studies on that. However, since Dobs has had a decent amount in a short period of time, it's possible that it irritated her uterus a little. I know someone else said there weren't any studies supporting that but I'll have to look it up before I say anything definitive-like on the matter.


----------



## StillPraying

Cppeace I like your AI timing. And I personally believe you should do whatever you need to to feel safe and secure in your pregnancy so long as it isn't something unsafe.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh, I feel everyone should do what they feel right in their pregnancy. I don't believe that having 1 or 2 during a pregnancy will do much of any harm, but so many have so many now and that simply isn't healthy to me. In cases like Dobby, when there is a legit meical need I can see it, but some women want like 10 or more in a pregnancy. There has never been tests on that many and has been no real tests on humans in 20 years and since then the levels and number of have gone way up. My mom has 3 healthy pregnancies and not a single ultrasound. It is all guess work on determining age, size and such that they claim to use it for. More often than not they are wrong. 
My own beliefs tell me no ultrasound and no doppler. Heart beat can be heard at 20 weeks usually with a fetascope. :)


----------



## shaescott

I plan to have ultrasounds, because even if there are small risks, there's also a chance that the baby will have something wrong with them that the ultrasound could identify. If I find out early that the baby has something that will cause them to definitely die in the womb later on or die very soon after birth, I would consider that an ethical reason for termination, and I'd prefer to do it sooner rather than later. I would want to continue to do scans and get second and maybe third opinions so I don't experience what Gigs did with Des, being told he wouldn't make it by one doctor and later finding out the doctor was wrong and a different doctor would've said it was fine. I also plan on blood tests for things like Down syndrome if I can afford it, but obviously I wouldn't terminate that. I would just want to prepare myself mentally before the birth. Disabled babies are still lovely babies, and will be loved and cared for just as much as non-disabled babies. I just don't want to keep a baby that will die right after birth, cuz it seems cruel to allow it to suffer like that. :(


----------



## shaescott

CP if you think 1 or 2 won't do harm why do you still want none? Does it have to do with staying close to the natural way of doing things? Or is it just not worth the tiny risk to you?


----------



## Cppeace

It's not worth a risk to me. I plan to stay all natural. It is mostly against my personal religious beliefs to have unneeded medical procedures done. I have literally no plan to go to a doctor at all. I have a local midwife who makes house calls and she will do my checkups during pregnancy as needed. If I suspect an issue then I will go to a doctor. Otherwise, I have no plans to go to one.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez! Omg she is so stunning <3 her eyes are amazing. Who did she get the widow's peak from?

Nice score kit & dobs! I am now on a quest for gray and white clothes to go with my wolf theme so i've been putting off buying more. I need to put his clothes into a dresser at which point i'll take inventory. I feel like i need more newborn clothes, but i'm worried because i swear Des moved into 3-6 clothes withing a week of being born! And he never fit n/b diapers, went straight to 1's in the hospital.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I hope you don't have any issues that prevent you from having a peaceful/intervention free pregnancy. Do you plan to do a home birth as well? When is AF due for you?


----------



## DobbyForever

I saw that as well about the ultrasounds being potentially dangerous. It's a big reason why gyn and I decided to space them out 2-3 weeks when possible rather than getting scanned every week. But the only thing I read was an article that popped up here on BnB. At the time (I think I read it a year or so ago) they were saying the ones your gyn schedules so far seem safe, but it's more the women who pay to private scans done or 3D scanning that was proving harmful. Mostly because of the type of machinery coupled with techs usually doing those private 3d/4d scans have less requirements/training/regulations than the techs and gyns. I didn't spot after my abdominal rear-end scan, which makes me think it was the jostling about the tech did to try and get baby to move.

Peace that is so awesome. I love your holistic approach. I'm too engrained in my ways, but it's really nice to have such a unique and knowledgeable perspective.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, home birth all the way unless something appears to need hospital visit. The local midwife I know has well over a 90% success rate with home births. Only about 6% transferred for actual medical needs and out of those only about 30% needed a cesarean for whatever reason. She delivers 40+ babies a year. She is totally ok with my plans and is totally open to my 100% natural wants.
As for when AF is due- anywhere from 10-13 days from now lol. My last cycle I had a 14 day lp(first time in almost a year) before that my lp was 11-12 days long. So between the 29th and 1st.


----------



## StillPraying

That's fantastic that you have someone so supportive with a great track record :)


----------



## shaescott

CP that's awesome about the midwife! My mom wanted a home birth for both kids but my dad was too scared of something going wrong so they compromised with a birth center that was an hour away that had zero doctors, only midwives, only like 3 birthing rooms with a real bed instead of that hospital bed I believe, a lovely hot tub, super friendly to natural birth aka no epidural or pain meds etc. She got her ultrasounds there as well. My sister and I were born in the same room. Sadly the birth center has since closed down. It was attached to a hospital so if a c-section was needed my mom was super close. SO is super scared of something happening to me as well. I'm almost certain I'll be going to a birth center with all midwives. I'm not a fan of doctors for birth. They seem to be much more nervous, that's what my mom said at least. Midwives seem more willing to let things progress naturally. I want to try for a no-drug birth. Maybe gas/air if needed, but DEFINITELY not an epidural. The risks scare me too much. I'd rather take the pain. 

If this is rude, I apologize, but if I may ask, what specific religion do you belong to? If you want to PM me that's fine, if you don't want to answer that's fine too.


----------



## Cppeace

Well my path is an eclectic pagan belief. It has no specific name. It is similar to Wiccan and Buddhist but is neither in total. I have no issue speaking of my beliefs nor have I any issue with others discussing theirs.


----------



## shaescott

So I made my own iTunes account. Officially a real adult :haha: of course I just used it to buy the VIP membership. :blush: I really wanna be able to look at my CM amounts and different symptoms to find patterns to help me figure stuff out with my irregular cycles. I think AF is about to arrive. I thought I saw two pencil dot sized tan specks in my CM lol, and usually if I think I might be about to start, I am. We'll see. Now to find my BBT thermometer. :wacko::shrug:

At first I was mad about the price but then I realized I pay more per month for ad-free Hulu to keep up with shows without having to use my TV. TBH I never watch TV anymore. I'm pretty sure when I'm living in my own house I'm not gonna pay for cable or anything. Just have a TV to watch dvds. So a nice TV with a DVD player. Maybe a blu-ray player to spice it up lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah that's all we have. We have a couple good tvs, an xbox one and a blue ray player to watch dvds and stream, hulu, netflix and youtube as we need.


----------



## shaescott

CP- I'm glad you have no issue sharing. When I was a kid I asked someone in my class what their religion was since they said they didn't believe in God and he said that it was a rude question so ever since that day in 4th grade I'm kinda careful with asking. I think religion is very interesting. I know someone who is a mix between catholic and pagan. Doesn't make much sense but she like believes in God and catholic stuff but also in like using nature and cleansing houses with sage and bad spirits and spirit animals and stuff. I personally don't know what I believe at this point. I've been trying to figure it out for years. I know I believe in one God who created the earth through natural and evolutionary processes (aka science and religion can coexist) and that's about all I'm sure of at this point. I tried out Catholicism but it was too ritualistic to me. Jesus supposedly said (not sure of the Bible's legitimacy) not to do chanting and rituals like that anyway, just baptism. I have trouble finding a church I can be comfortable in because I'm non-trinitarian. Hm. It's complicated.


----------



## shaescott

Just so y'all know, I do know the difference between there they're and their but I sometimes just get sloppy while typing fast and forget. I always realize when I read it back and feel stupid lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae love it. And agreed once you really start thinking about the stuff you pay for, FF VIP really doesn't seem that bad.

CP glad you have an epic midwife lined up who is totally supportive!

The only reason I wouldn't be ok with a home birth is if something were to go wrong, which I know it usually doesn't, I have a hard time disassociating things. I don't know that I would be able to be happy living in my house with that pain attached to it. Which is silly but I'm silly like that.

I uploaded the baby tour video where she goes over the nub and potty. Note my playing innocently dumb voice/demeanor. Sorry I had to recenter it and I was too lazy to try and figure out how to split the video and center each segment to keep the whole thing centered. One thing I did catch, and I noticed it on the potty pic a bit, was that as she is moving around that area it definitely looks flat like a girl. DSAUDHIUA I just want to know it kills me I could have known a week ago r_r
https://youtu.be/c_wbfFEw2lA


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> Just so y'all know, I do know the difference between there they're and their but I sometimes just get sloppy while typing fast and forget. I always realize when I read it back and feel stupid lol.

It's cool I did a there's instead of theirs today so jokes on me! hahaha I have typos all the time from exhaustion/not caring/ iPad hates me


----------



## Cppeace

I stopped caring what people thought of my beliefs a long time ago. I've been called every kinda heathen, devil worshiper and hell bound sinner I can think of. 
The catholic church is how it is because it is a blend of paganism and Christianity. Most Christian Holidays are based on Pagan traditions one way or another. 
Have you looked into Judaism? It has the singular god and is not trinity based. I personally respect the religions the most that do not seek to expand their numbers. The Main Christian and Muslim beliefs pretty much insist on conversions. I don't buy into fear based religions but that is me.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm a typo queen. I rarely much notice typos like there their they're and such lol I am a professional writer and have fabulous grammar but I try not to be in editor mode that often lol


----------



## shaescott

CP- I actually do know about the pagan holiday thing. They just made the holidays at the same time as the pagan ones to try to convert people. Jesus was probably born in spring anyway. I have looked into Judaism. The modern sect is very open to conversion, the conservative ones are not only not open to it, it's not allowed at all. Good thing I'm modern haha! The thing is, they have a lot of holidays involving rituals. I don't got the time to memorize all that stuff, and I would have to learn Hebrew. Like really? At this point I'm probably just gonna go to a UU church like I did growing up. They're not very religious though my local one talks about God sometimes but not extensively. They're more about compassion and caring for the environment and for our communities and helping people and animals in need etc. I like that. 

Dobs- I understand the association thing. Gotta watch that video ahhh!

Edit: CP I'm sorry people call you that stuff, even if you don't care anymore. It's not right.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs omg "There's something my friends told me to look out for..." I'm done lol you were so buttering her up :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Eh, it is what it is. UU as in Unitarian? The local Unitarian Church outside of Shreveport was awesome. Very open minded place and people. They often allowed the Buddhists to rent there rooms and allowed pagan events for Beltane and other big pagan holidays :)


----------



## shaescott

CP- yes, Unitarian Universalist. I was raised in that church. Very open minded. You don't even have to believe in God to come. They believe everyone is going to heaven (no matter their beliefs) if you believe in heaven and if not well that's fine. Just make your life your heaven and help people and love unconditionally. The kids program at my church taught about world religions every other year and the opposite year taught UU values and stuff. They want you to be able to choose what you believe and be informed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace you're awesome. Love your attitude. I have a student who could totally learn from you. Kids pick on him and I feel bad because I am not getting through :(


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, I always liked Unitarians. I'm an ordained minister and if I was to start a church it would have philosophy very similar to theirs. :) Well I shall head to bed soon. Hoping to see that temp spike in the morn :)


----------



## shaescott

I decided if I'm gonna pay for FF I'm gonna display my chart in my ticker. Don't worry, as soon as I start AF and find my BBT thermometer, it'll actually have temps and I'll try to religiously take notes on symptoms and stuff. No more empty chart.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs how did she so calmly say "ends up being a large clitoris" i can't :rofl:

Shae and peace I like your civil conversation regarding religion since most people no matter what religion like to become hateful if they don't believe in another persons beliefs. So thank you for having a normal conversation and not an insane disrespectful debate. 

Funny tidbit, I was craving sour cream & onion Pringles since the day i gor my first positive and finally got some today. DH is a chip monster and will eat them all in one sitting. He is currently pouting because I hid them from him and he can't find them :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! She had said it earlier in the scan as well. So hard not to laugh. 

Also kudos on your shoutout to Shae and Peace. Totes agree. Really nice when people can just talk. TBH one of the things I miss about ex. We had a lot of different views so talking to him was such a unique experience. Always felt smarter for it.

And omfg I love that you hid the Pringles from him!!!


----------



## shaescott

Still, when it comes to religion, if the other person respects my beliefs and doesn't tell me I'm wrong, I'm gonna be very civil and thoughtful about it. I think it's a very interesting topic. If they're disrespectful, it's another story. But CP is very respectful on this topic and I appreciate that.


----------



## shaescott

I can talk about religion with SO but I can't talk about politics. He's pretty conservative, and I'm kinda liberal, so one of us gets frustrated pretty quick. Usually me. I feel bad that I get mad, but sometimes it's like something is so obvious and it's so frustrating when they don't get it. There are many things that I understand his point of view on, and I'm not saying conservative beliefs in general are wrong. Not at all. There's just a few specific things that set me off when he brings it up. I always try to shut down the convo so I don't get mad and then he keeps pushing to talk about it and then I actually get mad and he gets mad because he thinks couples should be able to civilly talk about politics and I agree but sometimes it's more worth it for me to not get mad. I hate getting mad. He just says very insensitive things sometimes after I told him not to keep going cuz I was getting upset. I'm okay with not being politically correct. I'm all for not being it in many cases. It's just sometimes he talks about things so jokingly when it's a serious thing to me and I kinda wanna strangle him a little bit :rofl: so I try to shut down the discussion. Sorry that was a lot of rambling.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I get it though. Sometimes ending the conversation is better. It took me a long time to learn that. So double kudos to you. The funny thing is the more I read/listen to the news/talk to people the more he and I agree on things. So I do look back now and see why we got into our first "date" screaming match, almost had him drop me off on the freeway you're a sheep well you're an anarchist asshole fight lol. I think you backing away is civil. It shows you care enough to not have the conversation while angry. Hopefully he'll realize that soon


----------



## shaescott

So my mom likes to calculate the chances of things and I'm not sure how exactly she does it but she thinks there a 33% chance we're gonna nuke somewhere in the next 4 years. 25% of nuking the Middle East. Lovely. Wouldn't be surprised though. Sigh. She's probably just crazy. I hope. She legit bought iodine tablets just in case.


----------



## StillPraying

Sometimes it's OK to agree to disagree. You don't have to go over things that you know you don't agree on and honestly don't affect your daily living, such as opinion on global warming . It's good to have differences and sometimes it takes a bit of maturing to learn how to just let things be, and I think it does take men a bit longer. Some things are also just not worth the fight. I don't understand people who can't simply walk away, but feel the need to attack everything they disagree with.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks guys. It's not really that he wants to argue, he wants to be able to talk to me about anything. And honestly, he can talk to me about anything but politics :rofl: 

I have a bit of an addiction to buying the Spanish versions of Disney princess songs and listening to them while reading the lyrics over and over until I know it by heart. I know some Spanish so like, I understand most of what I'm singing, and I notice differences from the English version. I still remember most of let it go in Spanish. Libre soy it's called. Anyway I've been doing that for how far I'll go from Moana.


----------



## StillPraying

My girls love Moana lol


----------



## shaescott

Still I legit cried audibly once and teared up once watching it the first time. I don't normally cry during movies either. I loved it so much and I'm constantly listening to how far I'll go, I am Moana, and know who you are. It's a problem. I have a problem.


----------



## shaescott

I found my thermometer that's been missing for months and TBH I'm pretty pissed about it that I found it so easily this time. Ugh. 

I'm gonna post two pics in a moment. I donated platelets about 3 weeks ago and the needle insertion sites look weird, so if anyone could shed some light on it that would be great. Pics soon.


----------



## shaescott

So the first pic I'm posting is of my left arm. I normally donate whole blood with my left arm. There's a tiny mark right below the platelet mark. That's my last whole blood donation in early november. The platelet mark is pink and slightly raised. 

The second pic is my right arm, which I have only ever used once, for the platelet donation, which requires both arms. Also pink and slightly more raised than the left arm one.


----------



## shaescott

Second pic/right arm


----------



## shaescott

They told me it's a smaller needle for platelets so I'm not sure what's up. It seemed to be healing okay at first but they've looked like this for maybe a week.


----------



## pacificlove

Still, I would have hidden those chips too! Totally on your side!

CP, sounds like you found yourself a good supportive mw. 
If we didn't live on a small island, I'd have tried for a home birth too. However I had this gut feeling that if complications arise at night there was only one way to get off the island (via helicopter) so chose the birth center on the main island. Turns out my gut was right as I ended up with an emergency csection. Logan was in distress due to an infection by the placenta and umbilical cord.
In my experience, it's good to know what you want, but don't be disappointed if nature goes against your plans. After all it is birth and so many things play factors.
For my next birth, I am ok going to the hospital because let's face it, if I get to experience real labor (not back labor) and I can't stand it either, then I know that the epidural will be heavenly!!


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> *Kit* YES YES YES I love it! You make me feel better! I went to Macy&#8217;s to buy Mat jeans (and holy sheez are they comfy and DAMN they still look good and hug all the right places!) but it was next to the baby section. And they have a sale (because when does Macy&#8217;s not have a sale?) so everything was 50-70% off. So my buy one onesie turned into way too many. The lady at the register was laughing and joked that I &#8220;found the back wall and bought it&#8221;.




StillPraying said:


> So sweet Jez!!!
> 
> Cppeace What is your timing with the AI then?
> 
> Kitty haha awww that's so cute you went all baby crazy haha. Are you going be finding out the gender?


I'm still catching up, I was only asleep for 6 hours XD!!! Dobby sorry you are spotting, and that's hilarious XD I haven't dared go maternity shopping yet because I know I will go mad!! I've never had to go maternity shopping before so it will be a bit of a milestone when I get there!!

Stills, yeh I am finding out gender but only for curiosity and not for buying purposes because most of our items will be gender neutral so we can use them for (hopefully) number 2 XD and both me and hubby have preferred gender neutral for ages, the greys and mocha tones just look so classy!! 

All this religious talk!! I love it!! I am personally atheist (am I allowed to say that here XD) but I have so much respect for anyone with faith, it's just not something I CAN believe in I think, I love listening to people's views and beliefs, but I hate it when people thrust their religion on to you like it's the 'correct' one. Even things like 'May god be with you' or whatever when someone is going through a rough time, because what if God isn't part of that persons beliefs, it can be insulting to them. (Anyone may correct me if I'm wrong), but I find it insulting when someone talks about gods plan or anything like that, because I simply do not believe /: 

I wish I could give birth in a birthing centre, but I'm not even sure how I would go about it, I don't know if it's even a thing in the UK! I want an all natural birth, no epidural, no unneeded medical intervention, no epipisiotome (I can't spell it, sorry) and if possible no c section. Our bodies are designed to do this, and medical intervention in the birth I feel is unnecessary unless there is literally no other option. Having said that, I love the scans, I love seeing my baby on the screen, I think it's beautiful!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I agree and disagree at the same time. It's annoying if someone says stuff like that when you don't believe in it, but it's also their way of saying I hope things get better for you and trying to show they care. So while it's weird to hear, you still know it was meant to be kind. I do find it more annoying when people thrust their religion at you for no other reason than to try to convert you. That's annoying and kinda insulting.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty I agree and disagree at the same time. It's annoying if someone says stuff like that when you don't believe in it, but it's also their way of saying I hope things get better for you and trying to show they care. So while it's weird to hear, you still know it was meant to be kind. I do find it more annoying when people thrust their religion at you for no other reason than to try to convert you. That's annoying and kinda insulting.

Oh yeh I fully appreciate that it's a kind thing that they meant! I don't know if you get these people in america, but we have Jehovah's witnesses (a religion) who come and knock at your door and try to convert you, and they don't give up, I just don't answer the door now unless I am expecting someone (or a parcel) because they won't let you leave!! Now I'm all for people enjoying their religion, but coming to your house at all times and telling you to convert because theirs is the 'correct' religion is just plain rude and disrespectful!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, most UK hospitals are geared towards birthing as naturally as possible these days, just talk to your midwife. There are birthing centres about but tbh, you don't need one. It's not quite as bad here as over the Pond. I don't think episiotomies are done any more and they certainly won't do a c-section unless it's a true emergency - NHS budgets and all that!

I was hell-bent on home birth with Nathaniel (blamed the whole farce that was Joe's birth on hospital and couldn't set foot in one without flashbacks) but ended up going to hospital anyway with some strict conditions and it was great :D I wouldn't bother at home now after I saw what a mess it makes :haha: Sack trying to clean that up with a newborn.

We're a split religion household - my DH was brought up Catholic but hadn't practised for a long time, but 'found God' around the time I got pregnant the first time, and now runs the youth group and sings in the worship band at his church. He's Born Again, not that they call themselves that, so very happy clappy Praise Jesus, whole church dancing and singing during services kind of thing. And I'm very NOT - however it doesn't offend me in the slightest. Somebody praying for you or wishing God to do good things for you is about the nicest thing they think they can ask for for you - it's very thoughtful and let's face it, the more good thoughts we direct towards each other, the better, no matter what people call it.

I was brought up Lutheran (repent, sinner, fire and brimstone, everyone's going to hell pretty much no matter what, don't you dare decorate your church that's false idols..) but haven't believed in anything much for a long, long time, if I ever did.

It's surprisingly easy to tune it out though. And overall my DH is a MUCH better person for religion. They say people don't change - but boy, he's a whole different person. Which is good, because I would have had to leave him otherwise.

My thieving employee is getting sentenced today. I've been waiting for this for months, especially after the times we had to present at court only to sit in the witness room for hours then to get told we weren't needed. Today, I get to sit in the courtroom and see her - and I've had the night from hell and don't even want to go any more :hissy: I'm going to end up sleeping in a chair, there's just no way to lie down comfortably anymore and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Tell the Jehovah's that you worship the devil Kit. That gets rid of them quick style, and after a couple of times, they don't come back either :haha:

They look at you as if you've just grown horns and might eat them, and run away :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Lol Kitty yes we get those. My dad somehow has the patience to listen and take a pamphlet every once in a while, even though he doesn't believe it. Sadly it is a huge pillar of their religion to try to convert everyone in sight. I almost feel bad for them. Almost. 

M&S lol on the devil worshipper thing. SO was raised Lutheran and technically identifies as Lutheran but is more like agnostic. I was raised UU and I'm all over the place haha!


----------



## shaescott

Guys. I don't think I've ever had this happen to me before. I got zero sleep. I physically couldn't fall asleep. Wtf. I'm so tired.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Tell the Jehovah's that you worship the devil Kit. That gets rid of them quick style, and after a couple of times, they don't come back either :haha:
> 
> They look at you as if you've just grown horns and might eat them, and run away :rofl:

That is quite possibly the best thing I have ever heard XD should keep a long black jacket with a massive hood and a pentagram necklace by the door so you can answer looking like a devil worshipper as well XD


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: with the :witch: imminent...
oh joy...cycle 32, and no insur $ for many many months to cash pay fert tests....grrrr
NOT a happy girlie today...
Temp not far off ystrdy...no matter tho as I started spotting bright red lasat night, and , typical AF start, crampy too so I'm sure full on by next bathroom visit.
waaay late on hubs' brkfst gotta run...
*Jez * I flipped your GORGEOUS baby pics- her eyes ARE amazing!
 



Attached Files:







Til1.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 40









Til2.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 42









Til3.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 41









Til4.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Twag

Sorry J :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Jez your baby is AMAZINGLY gorgeous. 

Kitty- I've also bought a lot of stuff that I might never even use (just bought and washed/sterilised a breast pump today; so now I can't even return it haha!) But it's part of the fun and celebration!

Dobby- was it a transvaginal scan? Even now with cervical exams I get spotting, it sucks but as long as it doesn't turn into cramping & heavy bleeding it should be all good!

Interesting chat about religion and GREAT that no-one's attacking anyone else! I'm Christian but not very tradional eg don't do easter/christmas holidays in the modern tradition; I respect that christmas trees used to be a winter solstice celebration of new life to come (such a positive idea) and the original story of st nicolas and how he helped the poor... I intend on telling my son those things about christmas etc. I will also encourage him to study the Bible the way I prefer, with a few handy study guides, lots of historical and Hebrew/Greek phrase meanings to put certain historical events in perspective, and different translations in English & my own language. Yep I study the Bible like I studied for my science degrees, for me PERSONALLY it's the most interesting and I make up my own mind about things (which I will encourage him to do as well). And while I stand up for my views, am not shy of saying I'm a Christian, and don't always personally agree with other people's views, I certainly won't scream at someone for not believing the same as I do! That's the way you drive people away and is very unloving, duh. I believe a good example and showing love& kindness speaks a LOT louder than constantly preaching and telling everyone else they're going to hell. Hehe essay but such an interesting topic :).

Had my lovely pedi and now sporting shimmery pink gel toenails with silver butterfly nail art lol super girly to balance out all the little boy things that I've been overwhelmed with!


----------



## shaescott

So I asked doctor mom about my arms and she says it looks inflamed but not infected. Aka don't touch it and hope it goes away lol. 

J I'm sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Fern! Since you got a pedi I bet you'll go into labor now!! Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## Fern81

Ooohhh my baby's the size of an oscar statue!

Dobs- south Africa <3 :) :) please feel free to ask me anything you want!! I'll even translate something into my own African language for you, if you want lol. Let me know if you decide to PM me because I mostly post from my phone and don't always get PM notifications if not on my laptop.


----------



## Fern81

Hehe shae I kept thinking that (I know Gigs mentioned it before as well!) But no contractions atm ;) well I've had my hair done, bikini wax and nails done so now I'm ready for him :)


----------



## wookie130

Jez- Tilly's a beautiful baby, my word! She looks like she could be on a diaper commercial! :cloud9: 

Shae- Ouch. I'm needle/blood-phobic (and I'm sure there's a technical name for it, or whatever), and I can't even look at pokey marks in my arm for DAYS after I've had blood draws or shots. It makes me literally queasy. Hope the infection clears up. :(

J- Dammit, girl. :( I wish I was a rich woman - I'd wire you some fertility cash. I'm pretty sure my eggs have gone to hell in a hand basket too...not that I'm trying to have a baby anymore, but my periods and my cycles have become just weird enough, that I'm sure I'm in some form of perimenopause. Have you thought of applying for any of the IVF grants? I have several B&B buddies on here (who are now consequently moms) who have applied for them, and they effectively pay for most (if not nearly all) of the procedure, and being as you're over 40, I'm sure you're an excellent candidate. It's something worth looking into, and checking into it hurts nothing!

Religion. My DH and I are both Christians, and belong to a Lutheran church. God is the foundation of everything we are separately and as a couple...our marriage, our family, raising our children. I'm proud of my beliefs, but I certainly don't try to force them on others. I respect those who belong to different faiths and religions, and embrace other belief systems.

Fern- You're getting close! Do you have any names yet for baby boy, or you are waiting to reveal that upon his birth?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty that's awesome lol

Fern what language is it exactly? Also I think it's cool that you speak multiple languages. I know it's depressing but in the USA most of us only speak English, nothing else.


----------



## kittykat7210

Can I be really late to the bump party XD I only just managed to take one and this thread moves so quickly XD


Spoiler
my normally completely flat stomach is no longer XD https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpso3w5x8e4.jpg


----------



## Fern81

Shae- my home language is Afrikaans. I'm a white Afrikaans African ;). This morning in the salon we were 4 ladies in a row, all different cultures & languages but everyone was chatting away in English. Many (most?) people in RSA can speak English as well as one or two more languages. 

Wookie- I'm keeping his name private sorry XD if you want to know just pm me! Are you ntnp at all?

J- urgh sorry about af after such a promising cycle :(


----------



## Fern81

38 weeks
 



Attached Files:







2017-01-20 15.43.34.jpg
File size: 64.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FutureMrs

Still congrats!!!! Omg Tilly is beautiful Jez!


----------



## Cppeace

So, temp plummeted back down today. False alert yesterday. 
On the pre ovulation goes.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern you look amazing! 38 weeks already, guess we are on baby watch!!

Religious talk: I do like some of the Christmas services before Christmas but that is it even though I haven't attended a service for 15 years. Now it's more a believe that there is/are a god or goddess or spirits looking out for us. 
If someone says "I'll pray for you" even though I don't pray, I'll say thank you but I'll say "you are in my thoughts" if needed. 
Same with the holiday wishes. Someone wishes Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah or happy Easter, I'll say them all back with a smile. Just because I don't celebrate Hanukkah, doesn't mean I don't wish them happy whatever it is. They say it, I'll say it back. If I say something first, I'll expect a respectful answer back.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, lots to catch up on! I fell asleep typing a response last night :roll:

M&S good luck at court today! Direct all you rage towards the shyte employee :haha: this pregnancy has been so much more physically unpleasant than my first. Sounds like we're in the same place comfort wise, and it seems so early! I just feel so heavy which is crazy because i remember feeling great until closer to 30 weeks last time, and i weighed more then. Not to mention the crap sleep starting already...how is your mental state these days? I know you were having some depression issues.

Still, too funny about the chips :haha: I hide food from my hubby too because he has portion control issues! I'm so, like, "every shared food must be split evenly between us" but he will just eat it all, or most of it. He also eats my leftovers from restaurants because I frequently forget to, but enevitably I'll want it a day or two later and he'll have consumed it. And enevitably if I don't want it it'll be the time he leaves it so I don't get mad and it just goes bad in the fridge :haha:

Politics & religion...I hate discussing them because people get upset no matter what. I'm insanely tolerant, and I think that drives my hubby mad. I just have the view that no matter how strongly you believe anything, there is someone who believes the opposite just as strongly, and there is no evidence or rules or anything proving for certain any belief is the correct one. No matter what you do in life, you're going to offend someone so you might as well just live the way that makes you happy, and lead by example instead of arguing points. Personally, I just try to be a nice and considerate person, help friends in need and sometimes stangers, be a listening ear when needed, and hope the same consideration is given back to me when I need it.

I actually really appreciate when people pray for me, because it's a nice jesture and it shows they are thinking of you outside of the time you're interacting with them. It's nice to be thought of. Just my opinion...also, when I was pregnant with Des I had so many people sending positive thoughts and many more praying, including people from different religious backgrounds, for his health. Who's to say that wasn't the reason he beat the odds? 

Ok, i'm done discussing that.

Today's a happy day! V-Day for little Levin!!! :dance:


----------



## gigglebox

And kit you have a very nice bump rounding out there! And i LOVE your pants!

Fern, may we get a pic of your pedi?

Dobs I just watched the video <3 what a perfect little bean! My "feeling" is still boy but i am thinking girl from the pics. Have you tried to feel up your uterus yet? :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies for the sympathy- I'm just so friggin irritated! I have tried damn near EVERYthing at some point these last 2 yearrrrs and 8 months now!! NEVER skipped a cycle of trying something/adding something...
And hubs who is 100% supportive and always encouraging in all things in life- irritated me last night- when I told him - not pregnant...AGAIN...period starting ...he said "Oh Good!" :saywhat:
Then I was like ummm NOOooo NOT good!
He was only half paying attention at that walking in and out of the room as I spoke, but he heard me...
Then He said, "Well not good you aren't pregnant, but we're getting closer! So that's good!:saywhat::growlmad:
WTF ???
How is the SAME end result for us after 7 months straight trying 110% CLOSER???
Not to mention it makes* 31* months for ME getting the same result... NOT CLOSER!!

I'm thinking I will have him do the home :spermy: test to see if it comes up with some bad result- if so- I figure no need to jump immed to 1,000's of $$ on more fert tests we can't afford...

If the home result shows LOW count, then we can try getting him on every :spermy: quality supp regimen poss for a couple cycles, or I may bring up the idea then of using a donor and gauge his aversion level then...not sure...
If that test comes up "none detected" :trouble: lol

*Bumps* OMG! you all look so good! *Fern* - right on target for what I'd expect, and* KK* You are soooo tiny! But DEF baby bump pokin out!!
So cute!

*Peace* Cool on your Religion! I'm not religious ( seen toooo many things in emerg med that contradict what I heard/read as a child, and I have a very fact based, science type mind- I like to see to believe thing) but I don't judge ANYone for what they believe-nor for thinking diff than me, I just ask they not push their beliefs on me- as I spent All my life researching and speaking with ppl from ALL faiths. So I pretty much just try to take a bit of good from each type, and live my life by that- there is no "name" for what I "practice/live" so to say:shrug:

I go with my heart/intuition/logic, and live by:
1 HELP those less able, less fortunate whenever possible
2 Defend those in need if/when I am able ( I HATE harassment and bullying!)
3 Live/Act in the best interest of myself and my family/true friends- Always moving forward, and in a POSITIVE direction
4 Never change who I really am to fit the ideals/wants of any person, place, or organization, nor to advance myself, my position, my status, or to "fit in"
5 ALWAYS act with honor and diginity, and remain trustworthy to those who can be trusted- avoid close ties/business with those who are not.
6 Appreciate what I have and what I achieve in life,but always GIVE BACK
( to me this includes: donating any clothing, food, supplies I don't need/use anymore, not throwing them away.
I also use coupons to buy things I DON'T need but get dirt cheap and donate them (ex- adult diapers,denture cream,Ensure etc. to elderly assist. orgs, or pet foods, blankets, treats, toys to local rescue groups.
I also frequently pass off my restaurant leftover take home containers to homeless folks I pass going home- or to obviously stray skinny dogs/cats- but never in roadways- always in areas safe for them to eat.
I recycle religiously :haha: and any appropriate items go to my worm bin for compost, or if full I take bruised/damaged fruits and veggies to wooded areas for the wildlife( never the same place- don't wanna start bad habits) or I feed them to nearby cattle/horses, goats)

7 No, I don't believe you go to hell for chewing/cursing people out when needed/appropriate. I grew up with bullying, and never backed down once even if I def would have gotten my ass kicked LOL ( all by boys ugh) But I believe there is a time to speak up, and a time to hold your tongue for saftey reasons...KNOW the difference! It can truly save lives...

8 ALWAYS, act with fairness, even if the situation requires you hurt someone's feelings, or say something they do not want to hear. ( to me- especially in raising children) Do it in a fair, tactful manner, and out of LOVE and bettering the other person, never out of hate/revenge.
:shrug: That's what I try to live by daily...

If anything- my "Temple" is Nature- I never feel more at peace and have such clarity of thought as when I am in the wild, or under the night sky staring at stars, planets, and the moon...


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* :happydance::wohoo: on V Day!!
I was like :huh: then I saw yer Ticker weeks! Woot! Woot!


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed on nature, J! Also I was thinking about Romeo in the middle of the night last night. What about getting him neutered to see if it helps with the aggression? Not sure about down there but up here there are a ton of low cost spay/neuter clinics. Maybe worth a try? 

Shae, I forgot to comment on the positive pregnancy test. I had that happen to me once when we were not trying -- I got a disappearing positive on an answer brand test. It was when we lived in this crappy little rental and were trying to find a house, and we had risky sex, or maybe I was late for my period...? I'm not sure what made me test but I was NOT ready for another kid. This was 2 years ago, when I was adamant about no more :haha: The pink dye ran across the test and collected on the test line. I started crying and I remember saying out loud "well that's really f-ing convenient!" And I just stared at the test, then the dye slowly faded off the test line and it went negative, and I was so relieved :haha:


----------



## shaescott

So it looks like AF is not actually arriving. False alarm. Nothing but white today.


----------



## Fern81

Yeeyyy happy v-day Gigs!! 
Pedi pic as requested.
 



Attached Files:







20170120_175829.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## StillPraying

Oh goodness so much chatting! Okay let's see what I member:

M&S I hope justice is served today! 

Gigs yay for Vday!!! My favorite milestone.

J I hope the semen analysis gives you some answers. At least it will be something to rule out or address. Poor hubs he has no clue how to respond lol 

Fern yay for being all pampered and ready for baby!love the baby bump pic.

Peace that is super strange. So maybe your body geared up but didn't release? 

Wookie Blood needle phobic lol that cracked me up. We had girls like that in boot camp and we had to hold them up while getting the 474848484 vaccines we had to get when we first arrived. Literally an assembly line of getting poked with needles.

Kitty you're so cute :) we are built very similar!how tall are you? I've never heard of someone being insulted by saying God be with you or offering prayers so that's interesting. I always offer prayers to people that are going through a hard time because even if they don't believe, oddly enough it's still comforting to many people. But since I now know how you feel I definitely won't throw that your way :hugs:

AFM I'm also Christian but I don't claim a specific church. My parents tried every church out there growing up so I have a bit of experience with all of them. It makes no difference to me what people believe or how they express it as long as you are not physically harming someone or doing things that should not be done in public (i.e.nudity/sex etc). I disagree with religions and non religions attacking others for displaying their religious beliefs because they find it "offensive". If you don't like it don't look at it. 

Sorry about the rant, here is today's line porn:
 



Attached Files:







20170120_064856_opt.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Your lines are amazing <3 called the ob yet?

Fern, so cute!!! You're still litle early for the pedicure trick though :haha: well, maybe not, what are you, like, 3cm dilated?


----------



## kittykat7210

Stills, i know it's a really silly thing to get offended by, but I find it offensive purely because you wouldn't say it to a person of obviously differing faith, such as Islamic, so why say it to someone who's faith you are unsure of? I fully understand it is meant in a sympathetic and kind way though! And I'm 5ft 2, how tall are you? Those tests look great!!

EDIT: I swear I'm not doing this on purpose but I'm missing a load of posts!!! 

J I didn't realise af came!! I'm so sorry! I was so sure this was your month :(

Gigs what's v day?? And what's happening?? I'm so confused!! 

Fern loving the pink tootsies!! How's everything (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry about AF J. My OPK is the darkest it has been so far so hopefully I'm not too far off ovulating. My Post ovulation temps are gonna be super high at this rate. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170120_120407.jpg


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* We have 2 rescue dogs as pets- I bought Romeo 3 years ago MAINLY to be a champion showdog, then stud to start a line of Bullies under my Kennel name. 
I got out of showing breeding due to the divorce, so if he was to be neutered, he would not stay here. I love him as a pet, but dogs neutered well after "puberty" tend to retain all the male driven traits ( marking territory obsessively, still mounting females in heat, aggression toward other males near their area etc)
We don't need/can't afford to add a 3rd dog of his size as just a pet, and he was purchased with full intent for showing breeding for my kennel biz.
He's ok enuff that I can rehome him. 
BUT I did this with my AmStaff, and regret to this day I have no idea where he ended up/how he lived/died thereafter :(
And that was rehoming him to a fellow shower/breeder "friend" who obvi placed $$ over our friendship/love of the breed and showing.
So I won't ever rehome him, given his escalating aggression in the yard.
He's fine on lead, but I have no intention of walking a 135 lb dog 5 times a day, when we have a HUGE yard, and later acreage for him to roam during the day.

Now that he has become yard/fence possessive, it will be the norm at any home we have where he has his own yard:shrug:
It's normal in the breed, they are meant to patrol property, and he does. Only he will be friendly at a fence ( even the dog park) so LONG as the other dog does not start jumping on it, or barking ... then it's on.

When the cable guy came the other day, I could NOT even get the A hole to walk past the guy - who was 15 ft AWAY and no where near the door I needed him to go in. He pulled backward to run so hard, I lost a shoe, nearly fell, and he was almost able to back out of his collar despite nearly choking himself!
( His 28 inch head and neck are the same size, so his soft ears are the ONLY thing that hold the collar a bit!)
I swapped that collar for hub's prev German Sheps old choke chain today.
It is only 27inches while ON, but loose enuff to have a 1inch gap:thumbup:
There is NO room for slack to use it for that "snap" to train/correct, but it does cinch tighter when I use the healing handle lead hanging from it, if he tries to pull away, then slacks when he heels again.
It's a new sensation for him, so - he's being better with it...for now.
Also his prev reg dog collar ( made by Kong) had a slight stretch- if a dog got it caught on something in the yard- NOT helpful getting him off the fence this morning.
So the chain is sturdier for that.
Had another fence incident this morning- burned my pancakes over it :growlmad: but hubs was here- so we played good cop bad cop ( me)
Hubs tried to get him, but he just evaded and ran to a diff area everytime he got close- so I came out with the bamboo stick, and held it up and told him OFF! TEH FENCE!.
He saw it, but ignored it and climbed up to the top of the 6ft fence Again- hubs was huffing back and forth, so finally I just "poked" him with the stick- super lightly on the side, just to make him realize something touched him, and he immed went for the stick growling. I snatched it away then screamed NO! and slammed the stick down hard on the ground next to his feet. 
Wasn't trying to hit him, just figured the THUMP would be enuff, as the stick is hollow.
It thumped, he went :shock: then trotted away from the fence :huh:
Hubs meanwhile was across the yard calling him in the nice voice, but he returned to me to charge the fence so THUMP on the ground again and I screamed OFF! The FENCE! NO! So he pondered another try as I stood holding the stick up, and opted to go to hubby lol.
Was nice to not bleed again today ...other than the stupid Witch grrrr

*CP* YAY! getn closer!!


----------



## Breeaa

Hey girls! It's been a while since I've checked in. I pop in occasionally but never get the chance to fully catch up. Just thought I'd say hello and give you guys a pic of ailee! She's 5 months old now. Where did the months go? 

Gigs, congrats on V day!!! Congrats on another boy as well!!!! I'm totally jealous. I want a boy. Hehe 

Dobs, eeee!!! What a beautiful scan!!! Definitely leaning towards boy with that nub shot. Almost into the second trimester too. I'm so excited for you! 

J, I was hoping the clomid would give your a bfp. So sorry its taking so long. Hugs

Still, congrats on the bfp!!! So happy for you!! Beautiful lines!!

Jez, Matilda is beautiful!!! Her eyes are so big and beautiful! <3 How is she sleeping and has your milk supply evened out a little? 

I hope we get some more bfps soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2235.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## shaescott

Kitty- V day is viability day. Took me a moment to figure out as well. Also, Islam is not the best example. They believe in God, they just use a different name. So if you said may god be with you, I doubt they would be offended. They believe their god is the same as what Christians call God the Father. They say similar things, just in Arabic. On the other hand, if you knew someone was Buddhist, buddhists don't believe in God and therefore it would be weird to say that to them knowing they don't believe in it.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty- V day is viability day. Took me a moment to figure out as well. Also, Islam is not the best example. They believe in God, they just use a different name. So if you said may god be with you, I doubt they would be offended. They believe their god is the same as what Christians call God the Father. They say similar things, just in Arabic. On the other hand, if you knew someone was Buddhist, buddhists don't believe in God and therefore it would be weird to say that to them knowing they don't believe in it.

Thank you for correcting me, like I said I'm not of faith! Unfortunately my school didn't cover other religions, so I know very little about Islamic, Buddhism, Hinduism or other religions apart from brief passing pieces of information. I didn't make my point very well, but it's just something that bugs me, feeling a little like being pushed into that religion, even if it's not meant that way. I admit I know very little about religion, hence I don't really get into these conversations except to say I dislike 'preaching' I apologise if my uninformed comment offended anyone by the way


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I wasn't offended, I can't speak for anyone else, but I'm guessing they understand just not knowing. I understand it making you uncomfortable. I get uncomfortable when people get too preachy.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Bre! She is getting so big! You know I was literally just thinking about you and Campn and wondering how you both were doing!

Darn J, sorry af showed :( good plan with the SA though. Always best to look at the cheapest possibilities first I think (I speak from personal experience). Glad Romeo seemed to somewhat listen. I'm rooting for him! I'd hate to see him be put down, but I understand that's you pet/your call and as someone else said, gotta trust you know what's best.


----------



## pacificlove

Brea she is adorable!! 5 months already! Omg!!

J, sorry about the witch :hugs: what's the game plan for clomid etc for this cycle?
Re Romeo, good thing he didn't go after you this morning! Just remember that all those corrective collars are the most effective way up on the neck sitting behind the ears basically. Show dog style.

Gigs, happy v day! :)

As for me, I got a bump pic to share this morning! Th goat with her head in the bucket is definitely expanding in width and she still has 2 months to go! Thinking she may be carrying more then 1. The white goat I think is too pregnant but not nearly as wide. And Ms photobomb on the left may not be. She went into this with a poor body condition (feeding last year's kid for so long) so I don't think she took.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170120_082006.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cppeace

lol aww I am so torn on goats. They are easy to get and keep but so terribly hard to keep in fence. I will prolly get dairy sheep instead.


----------



## JLM73

Thx
He would only be put down if he escalates again to the level he did last frenzy with attacking me again. There is NO ONE he listens to better than me, even with trainers he is 135 lbs of mule and just pulls away from them, or ducks away from hands even petting him. He is a food whore but will take NO food when anywhere BUT my house, hubs house, or our yards. 
He loves car rides, but stresses badly everytime he is taken from the car-no matter how calm the enviro- or how many ppl/kids wanna pet him- he's like fine- 20 secs later whining and pulling for the nearest exit - THUS he has not been able to show.

He is a very very insecure dog, and knows he has the power to aggress his way out of a situation or toward anything he wants to inspect:roll:
He is on a strict routine with the same commands every time- tho hubby does not get it and sends confusing signals ( ex Romeo playing rough with the JRusell causing him to yelp- hubs says in a high pitch soft voice, "You are not being a good boooyyyyy....why can't you play nice and be a goood boooy?? cmon be a goood boy" as he pets him.:growlmad:
I keep trying to tell him dogs DON'T speak English! Or any other language!
YES they can be taught many many many words and commands, but they are learned via positive reinforcement/correction, repetition, andthey take cues from your body language and pitch of voice/tone.
All Romeo heard in the above was "blah blah blah GOOD BOOOOY...Blah blah blah Gooood Boooy! and got petting with it grrrr

If he can't get in the show ring by the end of this year- he will be for Stud/Protection ONLY, and that's ONLY if no further biting issues...
He requires a firm owner, routine and NO leeway, as he will take off and NOT come back first chance he sees a door/gate open.
( thus the 3 midnight chases looking for him at midnight- cuz hubs keeps thinking he will learn to follow the other inside from the gate- he knows HOW, he just doesn't WANT to lol.

Also part of his quirkiness is he won't cross any shiny floor, or approach or pass ANY object laying on the floor he hasn't seen or people besides imed fam...Took him 3 months to even let hubby PET him and he's a total dog lover, Romeo is just a scaredy:cat:
I get him out, and encourage him to check out anything new he hasn't seen before, but bring ANY noise factor (cars, ppl yelling, door slamming, thunder)- forget it- he wants to run for a door/house/car.

He has ZERO food/toy interest when out training/socializing/doing noise desensitization...And is SUPER distracted by ANYTHING- a squirrel, a neighbor talking, a kid on a bike TWO blocks down the street...it's ridiculous lol.
So he may just be a breeder- he's from a great line with Crufts Champs.
Mom was a Grandma was a Gr Champ from South Africa- will have to look up where for you *Fern* hehe


----------



## pacificlove

Cpp, they both have pros and cons and they will both test your fences in different ways! They are both stupid and smart in different ways too. :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* OMG time flies!! Look at that strength pushing up!
Soooo CUTE!!!

*Pacific* I'm gonna do another double dose of Clomid. That will be the 3rd month.
Won't have enuff to double for a 4th month, so will see if I wannna order more or not. May look into other meds tho via the same place I ordered...

GOATS!!! I so need an emoji for that!
What type are they?
I think both the ones mentioned look preggers, Perhaps the bucket head :haha: will have twinnies! See them here alot in FL- sooo fun!
Are you still using their milk/making Cheeses?

*Peace* What breeds are considered Milk Sheep?
Maybe we will get a couple gals when we get our land, so we can stop paying crazy prices for hubs SILK Milk gahh

Do you use their milk/make Cheeses?


----------



## baby D

Wow that took some catching up! You have all chatted so much today!

J I'm so sorry about AF. Getting hubby checked sounds like a good plan! I hope your turn comes real soon!

Dobby -- totally loved the scan vid! Flipping awesome!

Giggs -- yay for V day!! &#127881;

Jez Tilly is beyond beautiful! Those eyes! What a princess!

Brea -- stunning baby girl you have there!!

Loving all the religious talk! I am always interested in the views and beliefs of others! I'm not really sure what I believe myself -- as crazy as that sounds!

CP interesting point about scans -- is never really thought to look into it before!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry for all the posts- btwn vid edits...
Below is my thumbnail for my worm farming Vid - After TWO friggin days tinkering with it grrrr. Now I see why my son and daughter splurged on art pads for their comps lol.
HARD to do using basic Windows paint, and your finger on a mouse pad...
https://youtu.be/rhKcPodx9Rs
*GIGS!!!* We are waaay overdue for more of your art project porn!!:brat:
 



Attached Files:







WormMilk.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cppeace

Yes Dairy sheep make the best cheese from what I'm told Fresians are the most common dairy sheep. Their milk is supposedly the best tasting of the 3 as well. 

Sheep tend to try andgo under fences if possible. Goats go over, under, through and around lol . I live in town so can't have escapes too often lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, was the clomid expensive?
The white goat is a saanen goat and the other 2 are Alpine crossed with saanen. I was only milking the white goat last year and I let her dry up before being bred. Less to do with a newborn at hand ;) but I still have a jar of homemade feta in the fridge. Cheese goals for this year: explore the hard cheeses such as Parmesan, Gouda, etc.
Buckethead may even have triplets? Who knows.. their gestation is only 5 months and she's showing a lot already. And there is no chance at all she's further along.


----------



## shaescott

For at least 2 years now I've wanted Nigerian dwarf goats for milking and maybe fainting goats for cuteness and laughs. I also want at least two of the smallest breed of pig I can get so I can keep them as small as possible WITHOUT STARVING THEM. I would rather they be 200 pounds than starving. I prefer 100 or less but it is what it is. Two pigs MINIMUM if I get any because they're very social intelligent animals. I considered cows but too much work, space, and food needed. I considered miniature bred cows but probably still too much. Chickens are a big possibility for me. Fresh eggs and reducing my reluctant monetary support of the often cruel egg industry? Yes please. I would love to switch to only using my potential goats' milk when possible because the dairy industry supports the veal industry and even on its own it's kinda cruel. SO says he doesn't want to drink goat milk, idky but he seems to think it's dirtier than cow milk I guess. I don't understand him there. If I like the taste alone, even better. I hate all types of plant milk alone or in cereal. And I can only drink 1% or skim. It's a taste and texture/viscosity thing I guess. I don't like my drinking-mik to be fatty. Don't care about the fat itself. Just taste and stuff. 

I've heard about the fence dilemma with goats. I'd have to be living somewhere that isn't picky about fences and livestock and invest quite a bit in a strong, tall fence that's slightly buried at the bottom to attempt prevention of digging underneath it. Plain old wood probably ain't gonna cut it. 

Questions about cheesemaking. I noticed that the general cheese called goat cheese is the stuff that looks and feels like feta but tastes more sour (not bad though) and gets really fluffy when warm. But my mom gets a special hard goat cheese she likes and it seems you can make lots of kinds with goat milk. Or am I wrong on that? Can you make lots of kinds of cheese with goat milk or no? If yes, why is that feta-like cheese called goat cheese and not ___ goat cheese?


----------



## baby D

That's my little girl's birthday all ready for the morning &#10084;&#127881;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5211.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baby D

No clue why it's gone on sideways!!


----------



## DobbyForever

kittykat7210 said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> Kitty- V day is viability day. Took me a moment to figure out as well. Also, Islam is not the best example. They believe in God, they just use a different name. So if you said may god be with you, I doubt they would be offended. They believe their god is the same as what Christians call God the Father. They say similar things, just in Arabic. On the other hand, if you knew someone was Buddhist, buddhists don't believe in God and therefore it would be weird to say that to them knowing they don't believe in it.
> 
> Thank you for correcting me, like I said I'm not of faith! Unfortunately my school didn't cover other religions, so I know very little about Islamic, Buddhism, Hinduism or other religions apart from brief passing pieces of information. I didn't make my point very well, but it's just something that bugs me, feeling a little like being pushed into that religion, even if it's not meant that way. I admit I know very little about religion, hence I don't really get into these conversations except to say I dislike 'preaching' I apologise if my uninformed comment offended anyone by the wayClick to expand...

Haven't read but a true Buddhist shouldn't get offended soooooo ;). I understand your point though 

Will actually catch up at home this thunderstorm is killing my kids


----------



## JLM73

*PL* Clomid wasn't bad- but took a couple weeks to get and only specific cards accepted etc. I want to say it cost about $38 for 35-40 pills of the 50 mg ...not sure as they are not here - at the other house
It was the $25 expedited shipping, and $7 standard shipping (separate services handle each part of the shipping) that bumped it up to $70 range, but I def know it worked based on all the changes my body went thru this cycle, not sure the first low dose round.
I'll be doing 100mg a day again, but will try starting day 5 - as I started cd3.5 1st try, and cd4 last cycle.

hopefully will get 1 superhealthy egg.
I'll add on the CoQ10, pineapple, and selenium, and may try maca as well.

*DobDob*:wohoo: PlumNugget!:wohoo:


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, you can make all kinds of cheeses from goats milk, all you need is different starters aka cultures. If it has been pasteurized you'll also need rennet (which can be plant or animal based) and calcium chloride.
Are you thinking of chevre goats cheese?
Your store bought cows milk has already gone through a few processes, one of them being the removal of fats. Fresh milk when tested has the fat molecules float to the top, they get scooped off and get turned into creme and butter. No animal gives milk that low in fat ;) so if you plan to drink your own goats milk and don't like the fat content, be prepared to invest into a cream separator. 
The more fat in your milk, the creamier and rich is your cheese


----------



## Cppeace

baby D, cute stuff for the lil one. 
J Sounds like you have it covered for next cycle!

My back is bugging the heck outta me again. I'll be taking another opk in a couple hours- I want ovulation already lol... I had cd 14 last month I was so thrilled and now looks like I'm back to the beyond cd 16 range once again. Boo!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, Thanks for dropping your milking knowledge. That's what I want to get eventually, maybe as soon as this year, if not the year after. I LOOOOVEE chevre! Fave cheese. And we definitely need to step up our homesteading game. We got so screwed by weather last year, and then when things finally produced I was pregnant and didn't want to have anything to do with anything we were growing. Thus, I didn't bother harvesting anything because all we had were a few peppers and okra. The abundance of rain messed up the ducks and then messed up a lot of the plants, plus we had an outbreak of (insert lude curse word here) squash bugs that killed all of our squash, cucumbers, and zucchini. Not cool...especially since our butternut last year carried us through winter. We had NO winter crops this year.

I'm rambling.

How many years will goats produce milk? I know they have to be bred but how long are they good for breeding?


----------



## StillPraying

I don't think I've ever had chevre...

Gigs that sucks so much got messed up. Hopefully you'll be able to catch back up in the spring. 

J that's pretty expensive! Hopefully it works and you don't have to try something else. I love maca!

Dobs our base got shut down because of all of the flooding. 
.
BabyD how sweet! My dd1s birthday is the 27th!

Peace I didn't know you could milk sheep lol


----------



## Cppeace

I'mnot a goat expert but I believe it is around 6 or 7 years they are in their prime for.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah just a couple breeds of sheep produce enough to be worth milking but their milk is teh closest to human and is fabulous for you and great for lactose intolerance, is freezable and fab


----------



## pacificlove

Gaaah, my nearly finished post just disappeard.

Gigs, goats don't go into menopause and can therefore be bred their entire life. Most people seem to retire them from breeding before age 10, otherwise most losses seem pregnancy related. Retiring them extends their life.

Sorry about the garden.. I hear you! Even my broccoli died this winter... We got a good crop of plums this summer and mom helped me make jam. That's all the benefits we are still having from the garden... Come spring I'll probably buy a lot of local starter plants and go from there. My tomatoes produced enough to go from plant to mouth last year. Potatoes all had bugs in them... Beans did good, but I didn't plant enough, seriously 3 meals!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh that reminds me, I had a huge crop going of this AMAZING black cherry tomato...that is, until hubs left a side gate to the duck run open, and I neglected to check it when I put them away for the night (the run has 3 doors). In the morning they were literally all out in the yard, ever single tomato gone :cry: I think of the 150+ that were ripening that season, I got to eat maybe 10? They are my absolute favorite and insanely prolific. They take a bit to peak but once they do, you can't take enough off the vines! If I remember what site I got the seeds from I'll link you if you're interested :) 

We did have an abundance of elderberry last year. I made some jam and syrup out of that.

Cpp hubs also wants an apiary eventually. The bees may come before the goats...we'll have to see! 

BabyD happy birthday to your daughter! Are you counting down to ovulation now?


----------



## Cppeace

We need as many bee keepers as possible. Without bees mankind dies- it's pretty simple.


----------



## TexasRider

Ok selfish post and I will go back and read in a minute. 

Anyone who has had a chemical pregnancy. Did you find your AF to be heavier and more clots than normal? I have rarely noticed clots ever until tonight. At least I don't remember them. I have been cramping something fierce tonight to the point I am doubled over in pain occasionally, And just now when I went to the bathroom I had 2 bean sized clots. Like maybe red bean size? Blood is a dark bright red and today is heavier than usual. 

I know you can't tell me for sure I had a chemical since I didn't test early we may never know just wanted to know others experiences.


----------



## gigglebox

I can't remember, I think I cramped fairly badly with the cp. i don't recall clotting with the co but i did have it with thearly mc. Maybe take a test just to see if you have a fading line?

Cpp, we actually have a huge bee community around here. There are workshops all the time, several local honey makers, and local honey for sale in just about every grocery store. I's still like to make my own though! Sadly, a bit pricey to start up :(


----------



## Cppeace

The one time I suspected a chemical I had a heavier period, more clots and spotted for a week after. 

It's great ya'll have such a bee friendly community. We need as many as possible. You can do the full setup for around $400- bees and all.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex both times I had chemicals AF started off as spotting then went super heavy and lasted longer than my normal period.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so jealous of you guys, we don't have anywhere near enough garden, land is far too expensive where we live :( we used to have chickens, because they don't take up a lot of space, but the fox kept getting them despite building the best possible fencing we could, it was down under the ground and had netting over the top with thick wire and the fox STILL broke in and killed our chickens :( we had a go at growing broccoli and marrows but they were got by animals as well.

Tex my chemical was really clotty and crampy, I have heavy periods anyway but this was something else, I could feel the clots, not as much as in my miscarriages but I could deffo feel them, and the bleeding lessened after each clot, then got worse before the next one.


----------



## baby D

Thanks Giggs! She was a happy little lady this morning!! I'm def. punting down to ovulation! Fertile window starts Wednesday according to FF but I've got some prediction kits! Not sure when to start them though!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm no sure about when to start opk's...I have really bad "mittleschmerz" so I only ever took them when ovulation was past 15dpo or so and I was getting impatient waiting for the pain to hit and clue me in :haha: but i think most people recommend starting around 9-11 dpo if you have no idea when you ovulate. Hopefully someone else can make a suggestion!

Kit, have you heard of permaculture? In a nut shell it's the concept of gardening where everything you have has a symbiotic relationship with at least a couple other elemetns in your garden, like animals or other plants, you, and the environment. For example, if you plant flowers you might choose a flower with medicinal uses for youmbut also something that attracts bees or butterflies that might help cross pollinate some of the veg/fruit crops you have. People have done this on several acres of land, however a lot have done it in postage-stamp size yards. I'd highly suggest you look up "urban permaculture" especially on youtube where you'll get some really beautiful examples of it. 

In baby news my friend who is also pregnant is having a gender reveal party next weekend :happydance: I can't wait to find out what they're having! Looking at her 12 week us I'm thinking it's girl, but I'm hoping so much it's a boy....kind of like how I feel about Dobs' bub :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Depending on the length of your cycle you should start opk's between cd 8 and 12.


----------



## shaescott

PL I'm not sure what it's called but it looks like this


Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry Shae I don't know much about goats cheese but that says crumbled goats cheese so I don't think it's the same as chevre. 

Gigs how exciting about the party! I love parties like that but I've never actually been to one. You know home depot sells boxes for those type of gardens, at least they do here in socal. They're made of Cedar to keep away bugs too. I did one and it was growing fantastically....then I moved. Lol 

BabyD if it should start Wednesday I'd start the opks on Monday or Tuesday. Will you be doing them in the afternoon?

Kitty that's too bad about foxes getting your poor chickies.

AFM this is my last line porn lol bottom is today's. The whole progression since Tuesday, and then Tuesday vs today :happydance: I have one frer but I'm using it the day i go to medical to request a referral.
 



Attached Files:







20170121_072217_opt.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









20170121_072150_opt.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

Fabulous progression, Still!


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, those tests look great! 

Selfish post--

I was able to convince my doc to do another blood draw yesterday. I was having symptoms I got before a couple of my miscarriages, so I was so worried. Luckily, my levels are still more than doubling!

Wednesday they were at 2172 and Friday they went to 4737. Whew. I feel like I can relax again. After convincing myself this pregnancy wasn't going to work out, im letting myself get excited again.


----------



## Cppeace

Awesome Michelle! So glad to hear that!


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle so glad to hear your levels are still going up!


----------



## Cppeace

SO I believe I am calling this positive. 
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170121_115606.jpg


----------



## StillPraying

Peace definitely looks positive to me! Will you be doing AI today?


----------



## kittykat7210

Yay peace!! Finally positive opk, get jiggy with it girl!!!


----------



## Cppeace

lol time will not allow today for ai, did yesterday and will tomorrow time permitting.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Still for the beautiful progression!
Yay Mich for great numbers! Curious, did they ever give you reasons for the prior m/c's?

Yay cpp for a positive "finally"!


----------



## baby D

Still that is some awesome test progression going on there! Love it!! &#127881;&#127881;&#127881; Ok so I'll start testing with OPKs Monday as my fertile window should start Wednesday? --- is afternon testing better than first morning pee?


----------



## shaescott

Baby D I've been told afternoon is better for OPK and morning is better for HPT.


----------



## Cppeace

FMU can give inconsistent( overly positive) readings in opks. Best to aim for noonish or later unless the opk states to use fmu.


----------



## StillPraying

BabyD I always used evening for opks. I know some women use fmu but everything I read recommended not to.


----------



## baby D

Thanks for all the advice! You're all like my resident experts &#128514; Only I'm excited but also nervous to start the OPKs. I'm worried I'll miss the surge. I'm worried they'll show no ovulation... seems I'm a worrier!!

I'm akso wondering why I've been cramping today? Surely can't be ovulation this early in cycle? Day 6? I'm only just coming off AF!


----------



## Cppeace

Some women get cramps just after AF I would guess uterus just making sure everything is gone before starting a new lining. 
If you have over a 24 day cycle it's highly unlikely for you to ovulate this early. More likely cd12-18.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Baby D, it's probably just your body getting rid of the last of the old stuff. And don't stress about opks - I got pregnant five times and have only ever had one positive opk - it was positive then two hours later completely blank, and I never even got pregnant that cycle :haha:

CP - nice line! And AI yesterday with ov in the next 24-48 hours is great :D 

Tex - I don't know about chemicals but you just described my normal periods :( 

Gigs, thanks for asking, I'm plodding along. I go to my appointments, I take my tablets and I sleep as much as I can, this is my survival plan for the foreseeable and it's going ok.

Interesting about the gardening chat :) my DH knocked our fence down and extended it into the waste land beyond with the intention to start a vegetable patch, but he hasn't done anything about it yet. We have a cherry tree but the birds tend to get the fruit before they ripen, and my one attempt at growing tomatoes and chillies was a fail - the tomato plants grew to the ceiling like triffids and produced about two tomatoes out of six plants (I didn't know you are supposed to trim them)

When I was a kid, everyone had a veg garden, and made it seem so easy :haha: even my mum grew potatoes, carrots, peas and strawberries, pumpkins and we had gooseberry, red and blackcurrant bushes and apple and plum trees.

My employee had even the judge stumped, and got sent away and told to come back after lunch so he could think about it. She ended up with one of the higher punishments I saw handed out, to pay back what she stole and a small amount of compensation (£1220 total) 60 hours community service and nine months supervision. She went right to the end denying all knowledge, despite already having pleaded guilty at the last hearing (?!?) Apparently her medication causes memory lapses and she accepts that all evidence points to her - but she doesn't accept responsibility. She stole £1100 cash from a locked safe, to which only four people (my DH, my best friend of 8 years who also works for us, my office manager who has been with us 5+ years and HER) had the code. My DH went to her home and stole the contents of her wheelie bin, in which he found the torn up cash-up envelopes, credit card receipts and end of day printouts, along with receipt after receipt from the shopping sprees she went on in the week after stealing it, buying new clothes, household stuff, dvds etc. That's a pretty big memory lapse... :wacko:

But it's ok - I know where she lives :haha:


----------



## shaescott

M&S definitely doesn't sound like a memory lapse to me. What a jerk. Glad she's paying back the money and having to do community service.


----------



## M&S+Bump

In happier news, it's my Ella-bub's birthday tomorrow (Sunday)

This time three years ago, we had just got to the hospital and were hanging around waiting to be checked! I was only 4cm :coffee: Five hours later she made her debut (still in her sac, water never broke) and peed all over me as soon as they put her on my chest :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9199.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaescott

Awww Ella is so cute! Love the bandana thing :)


----------



## Michellebelle

gigglebox said:


> Yay Still for the beautiful progression!
> Yay Mich for great numbers! Curious, did they ever give you reasons for the prior m/c's?
> 
> Yay cpp for a positive "finally"!

No, they did a bunch of tests, but could never figure anything out. The first was most likely chromosomal (though DH and I aren't carriers for anything), but who knows with the other two.


----------



## Cppeace

The evening opk is even darker. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170121_175505.jpg
Not feeling any real ovulation pains, just a lot of pressures and such from both sides. 
If I am ovulating today my temp should be at 98.5+ tomorrow to keep my normal 1 degree-ish ovulation rise. We shall see.


----------



## shaescott

Well CP I hope you do ovulate today or tomorrow!


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks. Generally, I ovulate on the day I get a positive opk so we shall see what the temp is in the morn.


----------



## shaescott

We'll see! :dust:
Hoping one of those :spermy: bumps into your eggy!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi beautiful ladies I'll be popping in occasionally as my anxiety has gotten better now that we're all home and getting into a routine. I've still been having a hard time with some aspects though. Luckily my DH is amazing and has taken 6 weeks off of work to be with the boys and me. 
So my update- Michael & Maxwell are doing so well and are both home. We just got newborn pics done last night (I'll post one below). My dogs absolutely love love love the boys, it's so precious. They sleep pretty well most nights. My milk has come in, but of course it's not enough for both kids. One does really bad on formula so he's exclusively on breast milk and the other gets a mix of breast milk and formula but I'm trying to increase my supply. What I say next might be controversial but idc (I also don't want opinions sorry if that's harsh) but I hate breastfeeding! I hate my baby crying while he's trying to latch and learn. So I've been pumping and I'm suprised how much happier I am. My point is, even if you think you have a plan or things go a different way than you thought don't be hard on yourself. I was so hard on myself about my supply and breastfeeding that it made me really depressed.
Other than that not much is going on. They're 3 weeks old already!!! (I need to update my ticker). 
Okay I'm done rambling.

Still- huge congratulations!!

Tex- I think I saw you were nervous about an HSG? Don't be. I was super nervous because I thought it would hurt and I didn't feel anything. At most maybe a tiny pinch for a second or two.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2892.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Mrs. G they are adorable :) Glad things are going well :)


----------



## shaescott

Green so glad the twins are doing better! We aren't judging you on your breastfeeding/pumping debacle. It's YOUR body, your babies, your business. You feed your babies, who cares how? <3 (I hope that's not taken as an opinion, as it's supposed to be more like a "we support you").


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie how sweet! They're just adorable. So glad your hubby is home with you for a bit, the beginning is rough. So sweet your dog's love them too! Hon don't beat yourself up about breastfeeding. I know moms who exclusively pumped, it's possible. The point is that you are trying to give them the best even though it isn't enjoyable to you, and I think that is absolutely outstanding. I can't imagine feeding twins! I hope pumping works for you. Feeding does get easier I promise. It is so hard in the beginning, hang in there :hugs: also highly recommend lactation cookies for boosting supply :)


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, they are so handsome!!
And don't let anyone judge you on your choice of feeding! It's your well intended choice, after all fed is best.
Honestly I feel pretty angry at people that say "csection isn't the real experience for birth" or say it's wrong. Things just don't always work out the way we imagined them before we even got pregnant.

Ms, your daughter is so cute, happy birthday to her :)


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, glad to read you're feeling well enough with your regimen. Sometimes surviving is all we can do until the storm passes! Hope it's back to your happy self soon :hugs: happy birthday to your stunning little one! So was she inside the sack when born? I've seen video of that and it's so wild. 

Green! You've returned! Your little men are so stinkin' cute. Did the cooperate for the photo shoot? And ugh, breastfeeding! I tried with DS but for reasons related to his treatment in the hospital, he wouldn't latch. He knew how,but he wouldn't stay latched and he just screamed his little head off and I would just cry! I felt soooooo much better when I pumped. Sadly my supply tanked and I had to supplement but we have to do what we have to do! Honestly I felt better and bonded better bottle feeding (say that 5 times fast) because it became a calm & peaceful experience. I'm going to try to breastfeed Levin but I'm not going to beat myself up if he can't/won't do it. Cleaning bottles is a pain in the ass but whatev's. I'm glad hubby is home for a bit for ya <3 

And you reminded me, I wanted to also share my experience with the HSG which was uncomfortable, sure, but not painful. 

Afm...I did a painting class tonight, largest one yet with 22 students :shock: my feet are killlling me. I was standing for over 3 and a half hours. I know I'll be feelin' it bad tomorrow...but the class itself was good :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I'm glad the class went well, but sorry your feet are sore. Standing that long combined with a baby belly and the usual swollen feet/ankles from pregnancy sounds painful. Sending healing/pain-free thoughts your way. 

Still have you called your doctor or a midwife yet to set up your 6 week ultrasound? 

Michelle do you have your ultrasound appt yet? If yes, when is it? Something to look forward to :)

AFM... I'm just annoyed at my body. I woke up from night sweats twice last night. My breasts have been extra sensitive the past few days. I've been having what seems like nerve pain in my right hand in the palm near the thumb joint that's inside the palm area, and in the area between my thumb and index finger, like directly in between, not on the palm or anything. Ive been having trouble sleeping at night too. I took a test last night cuz my symptoms were weirding me out and obviously it was negative. I've been checking for any color in my CM but so far nothing. Ugh my knee is bothering me nowwww.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww green they are so adorable!!! I'm glad they are both home safe and doing well, good on hubby for taking 6 weeks off too!! Don't worry about what other people think, I was never breastfed and turned out fine ( I think ;) ) if pumping is working well for you then carry on!!


----------



## baby D

Hey Green. We haven't spoken before but just wanted to say your boys are adorable and that you are feeding your babies. Mum happy. Babies happy! No controversy to be found in that! &#128516;


----------



## wookie130

Greenie!!!! Look at those little blonde men! <3 They're precious, and they look so different from one another! You did good, girl. They're sweethearts. :cloud9: Now repeat after me: Fed is best. Fed is best. Fed is best. You're doing so well, and they look healthy and content..THAT is what matters! And I love your honesty about your feelings on breastfeeding thus far. It's OKAY! You do what is right for YOU and YOUR babies - happy momma, happy babies. <3 ;) Anyway, they're beautiful, and I'm so glad to hear they're SLEEPING. No one can accurately convey through writing or words how awful the newborn sleep deprivation phase can be. I mean, people will TELL YOU how hard it is to not have enough sleep while the babies are tiny...but there is no way to really FEEL it or understand until you're going through it yourself. So, the fact that your sons are going easy on you on the whole sleep-front is WONDERFUL. I had one pretty good sleeping baby (my daughter), and my son was TERRIBLE, and he was awful until around 10 months of age. So, that was tough. I'm so glad to see you pop in here to give us an update on you, and your boys! <3

CP- Get that turkey baster moving into action! :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol there is no Turkey baster involved. My temp is slightly up but not enough from this crazy month that I'm calling ovulation. Woke to some ovulation pain at 3am, still feeling it now so assuming I haven't ovulated yet or did after 3am. Generally, my ovulation pain builds and ends suddenly so that has not happened.


----------



## baby D

Sooo just taken my first OPK! I got the urge to pee on a stick despite having not even ovulated yet &#128514;&#128561;&#128514; Still at least I know what a negative looks like for comparison lol &#128514; Am I crazy?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G, you should know better than to think anyone on this thread would judge you. You're producing enough milk to feed one and a bit babies, just through pumping? You're a superstar! They're so cute.

I don't enjoy breastfeeding. I do it, and some were easier to feed than others - Nathaniel latched great, Joe not so much (not at all for weeks) and Ella was just so small she didn't eat enough, and I got mastitis. The main reason is because I'm just too lazy to wash, sterilise and make up bottles, I despise it. And it's great for weightloss, and I don't have to leave bed to do it. It gets significantly easier past the 4-6 week mark but til then it's a pain! Literally as well as figuratively.

Gigs - great turnout to your class. And yes, Ella came out inside the membranes, the midwife ripped it open and took her out. 

Still, I forgot to say congrats :) Those lines are incredible!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the healing juju Shae.

I've got pain in my left foot where I fractured it 18 or so years ago :roll: surely it's unrelated...just been painful the past couple days.

I think it's our hardwood floors. I despise them. So. Much. They are pretty and that's about the only good thing I can say. I miss having carpet, which we had in our last house.

Where are Dobs and J? I know J tends to go on hiatus at the start of cycles :( and Dobs you make me nervous when you go ghost mode. I get worried for you :blush:


----------



## shaescott

M&S that's so cool about Ella's birth. Not many doctors witness that in their lifetime, but my mom was there for it once during her residency. The attending didn't like the mom to give birth before he got there, and my mom was the resident available. She was scared of the attending, so she told the mom that it was all okay, she didn't need to push, the baby would come out on its own. Which she didn't believe, but she was REALLY scared of the attending. And guess what? What she said was actually true. The mom didn't push and the baby just came out on its own, still in the membranes, water never broke. So obviously my mom calmly broke the membrane and took the baby out and took care of it. The attending arrived soon after, and said "I see Dr. ___ broke your waters and delivered your baby." And my mom said, "Actually, Dr. ___ delivered her baby and THEN broke her waters." She still loves telling that story to this day.


----------



## shaescott

I echo Gigs on getting worried about Dobs. We need to know if you and Chibi-D are okay! J, I won't be worried for a few days since I know she's dealing with AF rn. But get back soon, we love you!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah Shae. It's called Fetal Ejection Response. The body naturally pushes on it's own and there is usually very little need for the woman to actually push. Natural birth is awesome without intervention and our bodies are designed for birth- sadly the medical industry treat pregnancy and birth as a disease and rushes and intervenes far too much. 

AFM: Woke at 3 am to some pain. Had a fair amount more this morn, from both ovaries and the uterus. AI'd again this morn and cramped like mad while doing it and just afterward. Most of it seems to have passed now. Was rough for a few hours for sure. Still have a positive OPK SO Today should be ovulation day I'd say. Should see a massive spike tomorrow morn in temp.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok I definitely read that as "female ejaculation response" and was like WOAH, what bit of conversation did I miss? :haha: 

Cpp woohoo, yay for tww starting tomorrow!


----------



## Cppeace

lol Gigs.That goes on for some women during labor too 

Yeah I'm sure hoping this is it. Tired of this yo-yo-ing month. The pain is gone so ovulation should be over. I am predicting a 98.7+ temp tomorrow with how high my temp has been this preovulation period.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

shaescott said:


> I plan to have ultrasounds, because even if there are small risks, there's also a chance that the baby will have something wrong with them that the ultrasound could identify. If I find out early that the baby has something that will cause them to definitely die in the womb later on or die very soon after birth, I would consider that an ethical reason for termination, and I'd prefer to do it sooner rather than later. I would want to continue to do scans and get second and maybe third opinions so I don't experience what Gigs did with Des, being told he wouldn't make it by one doctor and later finding out the doctor was wrong and a different doctor would've said it was fine. I also plan on blood tests for things like Down syndrome if I can afford it, but obviously I wouldn't terminate that. I would just want to prepare myself mentally before the birth. Disabled babies are still lovely babies, and will be loved and cared for just as much as non-disabled babies. I just don't want to keep a baby that will die right after birth, cuz it seems cruel to allow it to suffer like that. :(

Shae - you share my view completely on poorly babies and termination. X


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've only had the 'urge' to push in one labour - and no doubt she would have come out on her own but there was NO stopping that. No amount of being told not to would have stopped me :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs :rofl: female ejaculation :rofl: glad your paint class went well but that sucks your feet got so sore :flower:

Peace hope your temp tomorrow says O happened. Did you do another AI? I disagree about medical intervention. If it wasn't for medical intervention, I would have died during my my delivery with DD2. I also felt the urge to push with all of my babies, including my losses. Natural birth is great, but there is a reason less women and babies die in childbirth now.

Shae that's an awesome story! My medical doesn't do ultrasounds until around 12 weeks. Not sure if it will be different for me because of Luke, we'll see.

PL anyone who says c-section isn't a true birth experience is an idiot. Birth experiences may vary and people need to get over themselves. 

MS very cool story about Ella! Hope she enjoyed her birthday :)

BabyD not crazy. I've started opks day after AF once lol

AFM going to get prenatals today. I'm already taking baby asprin/folic acid/fish oil, but I've only been taking hair skin and nails and I need actual prenatals. Recommendations?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, I'm not saying you can't push. If your body says push you should, but I don't like that doctors feel they must coach you through pushing. We've existed for thousands of years. Women have only birthed in Hospitals for a hundred years. We didn't suddenly become unable to give birth on our own lol.


----------



## kittykat7210

I've just purchased a Doppler online XD I may be being a bit ambitious since I will only be 11 weeks when I get it XD i hope it doesn't cause too much stress if I can't find it haha


----------



## Cppeace

Still, the odds of dying in childbirth before doctors were involved were about 1 in 10000. When doctors got involved in the 1500's they didn't know they needed to wash their hands and so came a rash of women dying in childbirth that is remembered to this day. I am not saying every woman can successful birth on their own, 1 in 10,000 do need help, but I am saying that hospitals do not help birth. They give you a foreign area, full of strangers, bright lights, make you hook up to machines and be monitored. I know dozens of home birth women and the vast majority will say they want to be in low light, and not laying down when in labor. 
Doctors often will do things like say "Oh, your not dilating fast enough- it's dangerous, we better give you a shot to make your labor go faster. " Then they give you a drug which makes your baby in much more danger and makes your contractions 10 x as bad and then it's " Oh, you're baby's heart rate has slowed. We don't like this. We need to do a c-section" 
As I said there are cases where women actually need a c section or some kind of intervention but they aren't the norm. If A woman chooses to have a c section or a heavily monitored birth, that is their business, but I have seen and been told hundreds of stories of how women were forced, bullied and scared into doing what the doctor said. Practically medically raped, cut and then told to be thankful because they have a healthy baby. 
That is not how it should be.
I'm thankful there are ways to help women who need it or request it, but those ways should not be forced on women who don't need it for the convenience of the doctor or paranoia of the hospital.
The US has more interventions and c sections than any other 1st world country and yet we have the worst maternal and new born death rates. That isn't a coincidence.

Edited to add: And Still, yes I was able to get in another insemination this morn. Thanks for the well wishes :)


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty, usually, you can find a HB with a doppler between 10 and 12 weeks. I recommend not using it too often if you can. Dopplers put out steady vibrations and heat unlike the pulsing of ultrasound and have been known to cause issues. It is of course your choice, but just wanted to offer my advice.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

StillPraying said:


> also highly recommend lactation cookies for boosting supply :)

Can I ask what these are and where you get them from please? Xx


----------



## Michellebelle

Keep, you can look on Pinterest for recipes. Looks like a lot of them include brewer's yeast and flaxseed, which are supposed to help with milk supply.

Not sure if you can buy in stores or not!


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, like all controversial things, you give me an opinion and I can find one against it :haha: here's an article that suggests the increase in mortality rates over 30 years is actually due to the way death certificates are now filled out: https://www.minnpost.com/second-opi...dying-during-childbirth-problem-not-paperwork

We all must do our own research and decide what's best :thumbup: personally, there's no way I could have delivered my son, who had a head in the 97th percentile, without some major damage and bleeding from tearing, IF my cervix did dilate all the way, which it did not.

Also I have a friend who had a home delivery last year. All went fine...until a couple days later when she got a major infection from a piece of undelivered placenta. She ended up in the hospital anyway for a d&c to get it out. 

Not to say people can't do deliveries without medical help! Just saying modern medicine isn't always bad and or should be some sort of last resort.


----------



## shaescott

CP, I agree that doctors do stress out moms during birth, and home birth is a great option for low risk pregnancies. But do note that a lot more mom's are higher risk due to age now than before, because women had babies much earlier and also died much earlier thousands of years ago. And if by chance something does go wrong, which does happen all the time, I personally want to have faster access to doctors to save me and my baby. Also, like previously said, records kinda sucked back then. Babies died young all the time, as did mothers during childbirth. The USA does indeed have an alarming maternal death rate in comparison to other developed countries. I agree that it's pretty messed up. I may be wrong, but I think midwives are used more in other countries than here. Doctors do freak out faster and do unnecessary things more often than midwives. Midwives are awesome choices, as they have extensive knowledge and years of training. My mom had my sister and I with midwives only and zero interventions. She literally sang through labor. Not everyone can do that, and I don't think it's fair to force people to feel unnecessary pain if they know the risks of the pain meds and epidurals. So I fully support every women in their choices of how and where to give birth, unless it's obviously dangerous, like sitting in a puddle of bacteria and poop on a tiny platform hanging off a cliff (which isn't a thing). I want a low to no intervention labor and birth, but not everyone does. That's their choice. It's their birth after all.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'd like a medical intervention free birth if possible, but I would be wanting to be near doctors if something was wrong. I don't want loads of doctors or midwives in the room when I give birth, I want me and hubby and maybe one midwife if that's possible. I don't want epidurals or anything, gas and air at a push. Not that there's anything wrong with anyone's way of giving birth, that's just the way I always visualised my labour if you know what I mean!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty that sounds perfect to me. Pretty much how I want it. But obviously it's not for everyone. You do what is comfortable for you <3


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I'm going to agree to disagree because your statistics/facts are off as is information on hospital births. Having delivered 3 babies in a hospital, my experiences were nothing like that. Monitoring is optional, and I had the lights off during 90% of my labors. My nurses asked me how often I'd liked to be examined if at all. Pitocen (drug to speed up labor) is not given just because you aren't progressing fast enough. I had Pitocen with dd2 because they had to speed up my labor. If she wasn't born quick enough I'd have to have a c-section because I was literally dying. I'm all for people having natural birth, and birthing at home if they feel that's what's best for them. But I dislike hearing people speak against medical professionals when it comes to birthing babies. Infant mortality is much higher now than ever before, they're able to save preemies born at only 23 weeks. That's not something to take lightly. 
Glad you got another AI in!

Kitty unless you have a circumstance that may require additional doctors or maybe a Dr wanting another Dr's opinion, there really aren't many in the room. 
Keeps babiesrus also sells them. There's a company that sells them and the mix, I'll look and see if I can find them.


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> Peace I'm going to agree to disagree because your statistics/facts are off as is information on hospital births. Having delivered 3 babies in a hospital, my experiences were nothing like that. Monitoring is optional, and I had the lights off during 90% of my labors. My nurses asked me how often I'd liked to be examined if at all. Pitocen (drug to speed up labor) is not given just because you aren't progressing fast enough. I had Pitocen with dd2 because they had to speed up my labor. If she wasn't born quick enough I'd have to have a c-section because I was literally dying. I'm all for people having natural birth, and birthing at home if they feel that's what's best for them. But I dislike hearing people speak against medical professionals when it comes to birthing babies. Infant mortality is much higher now than ever before, they're able to save preemies born at only 23 weeks. That's not something to take lightly.
> Glad you got another AI in!
> 
> Kitty unless you have a circumstance that may require additional doctors or maybe a Dr wanting another Dr's opinion, there really aren't many in the room.
> Keeps babiesrus also sells them. There's a company that sells them and the mix, I'll look and see if I can find them.

Thank you for this information, I have never given birth before, my only experiences come from the programme one born every minute!! I've seen some amazing women give birth on there, and some scary experiences, they all apart from a few seem to have 7-8 people in there at once and I want a calm experience, I would love to give birth on all fours as well, rather than the traditional face up position, can I ask for all your birth experiences ladies? Even if it's a pm rather than on here, and what kinds of things do you need to put in your birth plan? There's a lot of very limited information out there that I can find :(


----------



## Cppeace

As I said, women can choose the birth they choose. I don't care what anyone else choices are. Have your baby alone in the woods or in an opera room learning hospital room with dozens of onlookers. I don't care how they do it.That's there choice. My issue is Doctors often are bullies and liars or are misinformed them self about natural birth. People have it drilled in their head that it's super dangerous, that it's to be feared and that it is condition to be treated and not a natural way to be. 

And Gigs, it's not a paperwork error sorry, It's been a growing trend for years.https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/22/health/maternal-mortality.html?_r=0https://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20160808/us-maternal-death-rate-is-rising#1

Yes pretty much every other country has midwives not surgeons delivering babies. Midwives it is their specificity to deliver babies. Their c section rate is generally 10% or less not 30% or more. Other countries are also much more supportive of home births. 

I like to compare it to a cat giving birth. They actually did an experiemnt on cats where they forced them to give birth in noisy, high lit stressful areas and guess what more died. 

Give birth however you choose. But A hospital birth is the last resort for me. Doctors are pretty much demons in my experience. There are exceptions but most don't research and don't care.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, that's standard in the UK. You're allowed two birth partners if you wish, and you will have one midwife in the room through labour, who will be joined by a second when it's time to deliver. Doctors only come in if the midwife needs assistance, or if the delivery is high risk. I told the doctor to f*** off during Nat's birth - the only reason I was (and am still) classed as high risk or red pathway or whatever they call it, was because it was a VBAC. VBAC is just as likely to be successful as a first time vaginal delivery so I didn't see why I should be prepped for a c-section 'just in case' or have doctors involved. I felt like it was just setting me up for failure and told them no.

Gas and air is wonderful :haha: I randomly decided with Ella that I didn't want it though, I still don't know why. I've never had an epidural but there's a first time for everything. I just don't want to be tied down to a bed because it makes it significantly more painful, but I guess with an epi you're pretty numb anyway :haha:

I do believe that doctors (especially in the US and other countries with private healthcare systems) actively hinder birth often with their clock watching and insistence on augmenting labour with pitocin, and other such things, leading to a cascade of intervention. Most inductions are unnecessary (the placenta doesn't suddenly realise it's 12 days past an arbitrary 'due date' and stop working) and the whole thing is just so medicalised, which works against the natural chemicals and processes that make it happen! 

But at the same time, I'm glad the option and help is there - I'd have no oldest son if it wasn't for the availability of c-section. His heart stopped and he was out 20 minutes later. If I hadn't been on a monitor in hospital, who knows how much longer the labour would have went on, and what the consequences would have been.

What peeves me most is women not being given a choice. So often you hear 'my doctor won't let me...' which is so wrong. Some people are happier in hospital surrounded by people in masks and gowns - some feel safer at home, or at a birthing centre. Some want every drug going and some want none. Nobody is right or wrong and everybody should be allowed to choose what's right for them (within reason obviously - a healthy baby is the most important thing, but mum's well-being matters too) without doctors scaremongering and meddling when it is unnecessary.


----------



## StillPraying

My experience with DD1 was textbook perfect. I had an epidural, labored through the night then pushed her out in like 45 min. One dr checked on my progress every few hours. A nurse checked my monitors every 2 hours (my request). When I delivered there was my Dr, his assistant and the nurse. I had the tiniest tear that needed one stitch. I pushed in a reclined sitting position, kinda like a crunch position.
Dd2 was awful so I'd rather not scare you but I used EPO and had no tearing. I also pushed her out laying on my side which was pretty great actually. I pushed her out in under 30 minutes.
For a birth plan I'd say to mention how often you'd like to be monitored and that you'd like limited personelle.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace NYTIMES and WebMD are not very credible sources. Honestly I hope when your time comes you will get to deliver peacefully in your own home.

Maybe it's because I'm in a military hospital but I have never had anything pushed on me. They always told me my options then asked what I wanted. They always suggested trying it natural for as long as possible, because it really is ideal. With dd1 they told me i could go home and labor longer if i liked. I have no experience with civilian Dr's. I agree that women should do whatever is comfortable for them, but I owe my life to an amazing nurse and outstanding medical professionals and will always defend them because of that. Also to people who give blood. Love them.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'll PM you my stories in the morning, Kit. I've had three very different experiences and they're all eventful so don't want to clog up the whole thread :haha:

I'm aiming for a mix of #2 and #3 this time. I don't write a birth plan because in my experience, they don't get read, and I'm compus mentis enough throughout to not need it written down.


----------



## Cppeace

Still, I'm glad you lucked out and had a good birthing experience even when complications arose. Sadly that is not typical. I literally had dozens of women tell me their experience with bullying doctors. That nurses held them down and forced them to have episiotomy. Or Doctors that bullied women for hours until they gave in and had c sections. Nurses that called women stupid for wanting a natural birth. Doctors that told straight out lies to bully women in a fragile state into agreeing with their decisions. I highly recommend all women who decide to have hospital births to have a Dulla or other advocate for them. 

Like I said I have no issue with anyone's choices. DO what you will, but I do have issues with abuses. Between 20 and 40% of women surveyed say they were not happy with their birth experience or hospital. Very very few women regret home births. With proper research and support most women can have natural birth. 

I'm happy to share some of the dozens of abusive birth stories I've collected from women who now deliver at home,either with midwives or unassisted because of these bad experiences.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you m+s, i really appreciate it! I feel like even if it doesn't get read it would be a good way of visualising my labour plans, and organising my thoughts into a structure for me go through in my head during said labour!


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, thanks for the link,mhowever the article is not saying medical intervention is the reason for the increase, it's saying issues with health, like heart disease and diabetes which have been on the rise along with the increase of on demand over processed foods, are what's the likely culprit: "Instead, the increase in recent years has been driven by heart problems and other chronic medical conditions, like diabetes, which has increased sharply in the population. Researchers have theorized that an increase in obesity &#8212; particularly acute among poor black women, who have much higher rates of maternal mortality than whites &#8212; may be contributing to the problem." it also states the problem continues to rise, however it also stated it decreased the past couple years so the article is contradicting itself :shrug: 

Regardless, I agree that we should all be able to have the birth we want. I actually did watch this very fascinating documentary on a woman who gave birth in complete isolation on a rock formation on a beach. There was a small natural pool in the rock face and it was just her and the father having a true natural water birth. It was amazing! 

Kit I'll try to link you to my birth story with Des.


----------



## StillPraying

Cppeace and there are equally as many traumatic home birth stories as there are hospital stories. As gor women being held down etc...im about 5848484% positive that's illegal. Im gonna stop on this conversation now because we don't agree and that's okay, we all have our reasons.

I agree with gigs that everyone should do their own research and attempt to have the birth they want.

Gigs that's pretty interesting!

Random but I've been getting bh?? Is that normal? They say you can get them as early as 6 weeks...I'm just under 4....I'm hope it's not a bad sign. Maybe it's because I've had several pregnancies?


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm I've heard of BH around 6-7 weeks but not really before. But I guess it could because of multiple pregnancies. I dunno let me look into it. If not true cramps or bleeding I wouldn't stress about it though. Are you staying well hydrated? I've been told they can be made worse by dehydration. 
.


----------



## StillPraying

They aren't painful, but defintely bh. I'm drinking water now to see if they'll go away, it's weirding me out lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well from my brief looksie and asking the ladies that have answered so far I've gotten mixed answers. Some say they've felt them around 5 weeks before and it was just ligaments stretching and such. One said she got it earlier every pregnancy. A few said it happened around 6weeks and they miscarried. 
Hopefully it's just your body doing some adjusting Still, and all is fine. Like I said unless you see bleeding or get major cramps I wouldn't worry.


----------



## gigglebox

Still I got them early this pregnancy. RPL pain and bh both around 7 weeks. Everything I read said both of those happen in second tri but that was definitely not my experience this time around!


----------



## Cppeace

I definitely feel warm lol I better see a massive temp spike in the morn lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I saw this and it reminded me of our Sailor Moon conversation.

I definitely had all manner of cramping and twitching in every pregnancy, but can't remember when BH started. I haven't had any spontaneous ones yet this time, I don't tend to get them til the very end I think (at which point my uterus definitely makes up for it and becomes very irritable)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9183.JPG
File size: 87.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

Lol those cats are plotting murder.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Birthing experience- Although I never went into labor or anything I do have to say my birth experience was amazing. My doctors and whole teams were incredible. However, I did have a ton of people on the OR because of twins & delivering early. So I had two pediatricians & NICU teams. Plus all the normal people & two anesthesiologist. 
I have no doubt though that I would have loved a vaginal birth there too. They wanted whatever the mom wanted and everyone I met really enforced that. I think doctors get a bad rep and it's totally unfair. These people are amazing and have saved many women's and babies lives. 
As for pushing a c-section, I've heard of this online on forums similar to this. Never actually heard of it in real life and I don't believe it. Everyone I know who has been pregnant (myself included) had been urged to do vaginal if at all possible. Up until the day of delivery my doc was really hoping I would be able to do vaginal. 
Everyone and every situation is different and I agree with you ladies that everyone should choose what's best for them I just hate to see doctors talked poorly upon especially if the negative situation didn't happen to you personally. 

Still- no experience I'm sorry but I hope all is okay! I know water is so huge during pregnancy so drink up and keep us updated. 

MS - those pictures are funny! When I was younger I had a kitten and I dressed her up in doll clothes! To this day she still lets us do whatever we want to her. She's totally chill lol


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Green I'm so happy to hear about your fabulous experience and I'm glad you had a great birth for your boys. 

And no I have not had a bad birth experience as I have not given birth but I have had boat loads of other experiences including my miscarriage and what led up to that. Feel free to check out my journal if you want to know what happened there. 

There was also the doctors trying to get me to do unneeded procedures because I had good insurance and the doctors who couldn't answer easy questions they should have known. The doctors who told me my feet were a condition I would grow out of. The doctors who basically called me a liar when I discussed my sex experience. The doctors who almost killed my cousin. The doctors who left my aunt unable to have babies. The doctors who told my mom if she didn't have a hysterectomy she'd prolly get cancer. The doctors who should never be doctors and yet they make up far far too much of the roster.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I'm sorry you and your family seems to have had bad experiences with Dr's. That's very unfortunate. Hopefully feeling warm is a good sign for post O!

Greenie glad you had a good experience with c-section. Most women I know who have had one seemed to have had a good experience.

Thanks ladies. Hopefully it's nothing. Defintely feels just like bh. And Google gave me mixed reviews so idk. I'm just gonna keep drinking water and maybe pee on a stick to reassure myself lol


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Feel free to post that beautiful dark hpt! Ya know we can't get enough lol


----------



## StillPraying

Test line came up before control and It's drying even darker, so I feel better. You know I don't actually know how many dpo I am. I had an odd cycle with spotting on CDs 11, 13, and 14. So I think I'm somewhere between 13-16dpo lol
 



Attached Files:







20170122_174327_opt.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shaescott

On doctors pushing interventions: Some people here say it happens, others don't believe it. Let me clear this up right now with anecdotal evidence from an actual doctor. Aka my mother, who has witnessed many many births in her years of medical training. It is true, to an extent. Doctors are more likely to give unnecessary c-sections. They don't recommend them before the labor unless the baby is breach or in a bad position, or sometimes if twins. But during labor and birth, they tend to overreact and tell you that you need one even when you don't. You may later need one, you also may not, but when they push it, often you don't yet need it. This may have to do with hospital policy and not the doctors themselves, but midwives are calmer by nature and do not push c-sections nearly as often. I haven't heard of anyone being held down, that seems a bit crazy. The issue is more being bullied into things like pitocin and epidurals. Pitocin is used for speeding up labor sometimes. My mom says it's kind of awful used that way. Obviously this varies by doctor and by hospital. Those of you who were never pushed to do anything, you are very lucky. You had a very good doctor in a very good hospital. Sadly, this is not super common for those who want natural births. Hospitals are frequently not natural birth friendly.


----------



## gigglebox

M&s that sailor cat photo is amazing. 

Still I like your new avatar pic <3 also, i require a follow up dry frer pic :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Cpp, you are certainly entitled to your opinion but my csection was not pushed on me. When the nurses saw things go south they started text messaging the doctor to get instructions, they sent him screenshots of results(mine and Logan's) until he decided to look himself. He was in my room for what felt like 2 hours, looking at the papers the machine was spitting out, and monitoring me and the baby. Then he made the suggestion for csection. It was only a suggestion and never pushed on us.
I was told there would be 8 people in the OR plus hubby and me. I knew the doctor would be there, I once saw a tattooed arm reach over me, hubby was beside my head and the mw came into view when Logan was placed on me for skin on skin.
Where the other people were, what they looked like or what their jobs where, I have no f-ing clue and honestly at that point I didn't give a sh!t. I couldn't even tell you if hubby was left or right of my head, lol!! And no, I wasn't drugged, my mind just protected itself I think. At that point your mind is so on focus that you don't care except for that healthy baby whichever way you'll meet it.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm very glad to hear you ladies have been fortunate to not have had bullying or incompetent doctors for your births. I truly am. But what I quoted was not opinion it was the first hand experience of mothers who now refuse to give birth in hospitals. Yes, the woman was held down. No one was charged as they claimed she was hysterical and in no condition to make these choices. She later sued and won. Three nurses and a doctor were fired for the incident. She has since birthed twice unassisted at home, once was twins. 
I also personally know women who were bullied by multiple staff after refusing a c-section and then threatened with cps once the baby was born because she refused vitamin k. 
As I said, I know these women-many I've met in person and spoken with on the phone.


----------



## shaescott

CP, I'm sorry those women had bad experiences. It does however seem to me like you sometimes go looking for people who have had this happen, and like you only look at research that supports your opinion. Not trying to be rude or disrespectful. Just something to think about. Also, the fact that the people involved in the assault were fired does show that it is not considered okay. There are many bad doctors, but there are also many more good doctors. Incidents like those are not the norm, they are the exception. I'm sorry you have had a disproportionate amount of bad experiences. That really sucks, and I'm sorry you went through that. That being said, it's not what usually happens.


----------



## shaescott

Still, I agree with gigs. We need a dry pic!


----------



## StillPraying

As requested :flower:
 



Attached Files:







20170122_211346.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cppeace

Shae I never went looking for any of this. Since I was a kid I said I wanted a home birth, prolly a water birth. I went looking for women who could educate me about the benefits and risks of it. It became a rabbit hole in which the more you digged the more you found. Many things are that way. 
The doctor or nurses were not fired until after the lawsuit was lost by the hospital. They were collateral damage, not fired for wrong doing but something to do with insurance most likely. 

I am actually a very positive and upbeat person. I research a lot, on both sides of issues and then generally choose the most logical side or if it's corruption related, I follow the money.

I am the type of person people trust and like to confide in. I am not judgemental cause I honestly don't care what other people do as long as they are not intentionally harming others, even for a proposed" greater good. "

I also know a lot of gardeners, homesteaders, pet owners, vegans, hunters, gamers, rpg players, pagans, christians, muslims and too many others cliques to count. My interests are varied and pretty much unlimited. My bad experience don't sour me. I still respect many doctors but they've earned it by proving to me that they really care and actually research on their own and don't just listen to everything like a good little drone.


----------



## Cppeace

Still, that line is fabulous!


----------



## shaescott

Still that line is awesome!!! 

CP, good to know. I didn't mean to question your integrity, I just wanted to make sure your research was coming from an originally unbiased perspective. It's why I have such a hard time making up my mind on so many issues. There are good points on both sides for many things. There are some for me, like same-sex marriage, that are not like that. I can't find a single good argument against it. But other topics, like economic issues, are more complicated. I have absolutely questioned myself and changed my mind and then back on many things. I grew up pro-choice, was pro-life for a while, then switched to pro-choice in policies (aka not my body not my choice) and pro-life for my own personal decisions (aka yes my body yes my choice and my choice is no). It's especially difficult with SO much different information and research going around. Good on you for doing your own research. Even if we don't agree on everything, I support your right to your opinion and will defend to the death your right to say it and to share your anecdotal stories.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had things pushed on me that I did not want and told them NO but they were still going ahead regardless when the situation went out of control and the decision was made for a c-section. I wasn't dilating, having been refused an epidural (for what I now know is a bulls**t reason) and yes, I was probably coming across as a hysterical first-timer - but when I say I will rip the drip out of my own arm before I'll let you put that devil juice (pitocin) in me and I don't even get a response, they just wheel in more drip stands and start setting it up, without asking and totally without consent, that's not ok. I knew things weren't right, I had told them for three days in my trips back and forward to the hospital, but again, was dismissed. I'd said this labour is not going to progress if you force me to lie like this and won't let me move, so you might as well c-section me now, and again, they didn't care. That was about three hours before everything happened. I get it, their concern was the baby but I was treated like a piece of meat, yelled at, flipped back and forward by midwives when I was too slow moving myself (due to being nine months pregnant and in a huge deal of pain) basically treated like a piece of meat. Once in the OR, everything went wonderfully and the aftercare was great, the only other complaint was that it took for me to read my discharge notes from the sealed envelope I was supposed to give to my doctor to find we'd been diagnosed with chorioamniotis (scary) and nobody had addressed it at all.

I had a panic attack going to labour ward for monitoring with Nathaniel and was hell-bent on a home birth, but stomped my feet so much and refused to give in that they assigned me a personal midwife who handpicked the small team that was allowed anywhere near me. She is the one who told me that doctors' and midwives' personal opinions about how things 'should be done' often colour what they then do, despite hospital recommended procedures not necessarily supporting that. My third consultant was a dream (the other two didn't listen to me so I requested new ones) and I loved my midwife so much - everyone was on the same page and consequently I had a painless, peaceful waterbirth. 

Third time, my request to get in the pool was dismissed off-hand and the midwife just kept repeating 'oh, no, we don't do that' despite my saying yes, you do, I just did it 16 months ago :wacko: 'You need to be monitored' - and I CAN be, get the telemetry monitor, it's waterproof, even though baby's fine and it's probably unnecessary. 'Oh no, we don't have one of those, we don't do that' YES, you DO! It wasn't a terrible experience, but needless to say this time I've been referred back to the lovely midwife I had with Nat, who I know will get me the absolute best the hospital is capable off.

I will say most others have had great experiences there that I've heard of, and in general what I hear of most UK hospitals is they are very pro-natural (it's cheaper :haha: and better for mothers) I think I was just very unlucky the first time, bad circumstances and not helped by unsympathetic staff.


----------



## pacificlove

Ugh...Went to brush my teeth before bedtime and realized we have no water pressure. We are on a well, so I get to investigate first thing in the morning. Hopefully just resetting the well will do the trick... It's us and the tenants that are using it. No idea why it would just drop pressure on its own and of course that happens hours after hubby leaves for the week! It will have to wait until morning as I am not aboit to reach into a dark hole full of spiders outside at 11pm to press down on a switch
Sorry, selfish post.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

pacificlove said:


> It will have to wait until morning as I am not aboit to reach into a dark hole full of spiders outside at 11pm to press down on a switch.

Omg this sounds like my idea of hell! Dark holes & spiders = big no no! Lol , hope you get it sorted asap x

Doctors and intervention - maybe were just lucky here in the U.K., in my experience the hospital listened to my needs, and tried to make it feel as less clinical as possible, they have rooms with baths in, CD players, they will happily dim the lights, and I found I was left alone for a lot of it, with minimal checking on how far I was dilated. A lot of the time it was me telling my OH to get the midwife, and to come check etc. For me I just wanted another lady, who knows what they're doing (midwife) in that room and to keep checking and telling me it will all be ok. I liked being looked after through one of the most vundable times in my life. My first birth was fine, (painful) so had an epidural which I requested, second time I said I want to birth on only gas and air which I did, and got to 'feel' what it's like to have that urge to push and let ur body completely take over it's natural instinct it was amazing! Although my daughter was born with the cord round her neck twice and wasn't breathing so was whisked straight off to NICU. My third and most recent birth, al fine again, only gas and air, until she was born with a true knot in her cord and was also blue and not well, she was whisked off to NICU also. Giving birth to the placenta was traumatic, and around 10 hours later I went to the toilet and had the urge to push when another half of my placenta came out, in the time leading up to that I had lost so much blood I was anemic but refused a blood transfusion because I just wanted to be with baby girl in NICU,

Anyway without all of those wonderful doctors on hand with in the first 2 minutes of my youngest two children's life, I honestly believe they wouldn't be here today - so I'm eternally grateful to those nurses and doctors, working long shifts, and giving their all to save our children, it must be both physically and emotionally demanding x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5267.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ella x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5173.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Love her!!! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5129.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twag

Kitty I am in the UK and despite being induced both times at almost 42 weeks I had very good experiences :thumbup: other than an initial propess to get things moving a intervention free birth - Only Gas & air and a TENS machine for both labours - one midwife until pushing - I pushed when I wanted too - was not monitored unless I asked to be checked - birthing ball - basically left to do what I needed to do :thumbup: I had a espisiotomy with my son but I was asked 1st and my sons head was stuck so rather than tearing I agreed - I had the cord left until it stopped pulsating - vitamin K was administered orally no injection my choice

My midwifes wanted me to do a home birth (it is very much pushed where I am) but I felt safer having a hospital/birthing suite birth plus I was induced both times so would never have happened anyway :dohh:

Labour is a very personal thing I believe - it doesn't always go as planned (I wanted to go to a birthing suite and I have never experienced spontaneous labour but my babies are here and safe and that is all that matters to me) but as long as everyone is safe & well that is all that matters in the end :shrug:

Still - amazing line

Mrs Green - your boys are just gorgeous and look like they are thriving. I echo what the ladies have said Fed is best :thumbup: Happy Mum = Happy babies

Keep - your little girl is adorable :flower:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you ladies for your experiences, I'm sorry m+s that you had a traumatic birth, despite a previous perfect one. I have an idea of how I would like my birth to go, but obviously it might not go that way, hopefully I get a good midwife who listens to my wishes and doesn't disregard them

On a side note, hubby has just been diagnosed with crohns, is that something I have to inform my midwife about?


----------



## Twag

Not sure but no harm in bringing it up - at my 1st appointment with the midwife I basically went through tonnes of paperwork (all medical information about you & DH) and blood pressure, bloodwork and weigh in (although the only time I was weighed the whole pregnancy for both :wacko:)

Sorry to hear he has that not nice at all :nope: :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, after looking it up, it seems there's no definitive prenatal or pre-disease-showing test for crohn's. It's related to a few genes, but they can only tell you the chances. There are non-genetic factors that can be the cause of crohn's. Does your husband smoke, live in an industrial environment, or eat too much sugar? Those are risk factors. Since it is often genetic, it wouldn't hurt to mention it to your midwife.... But... If your baby has genes from your husband for it, it sounds like it wouldn't likely affect your baby until adulthood.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It wasn't traumatic by any means, just not ideal :) I don't like being told no for no reason :haha: The problem for me is that the first time was a c-section and even though the 'rules' on vbacs are changing constantly, a lot of people are still not quite sure how to treat them. My incision has been very well tested so there really is no need to treat me any differently to someone who has not had a c-sec, but it makes them uncomfortable still - so I relent to the continuous monitoring, and have a midwife in the room at all times observing, which I don't mind. But I draw the line at being denied the stuff I want if there's no reason :D

It's worth talking to your midwife beforehand about all the things that are important to you. As a first timer with a normal pregnancy and no risk factors there's no reason that they should quibble about anything. 

I don't know anything about chrons really. But no harm in mentioning.

Keeps - she's beautiful. Makes me want another girl :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty, after looking it up, it seems there's no definitive prenatal or pre-disease-showing test for crohn's. It's related to a few genes, but they can only tell you the chances. There are non-genetic factors that can be the cause of crohn's. Does your husband smoke, live in an industrial environment, or eat too much sugar? Those are risk factors. Since it is often genetic, it wouldn't hurt to mention it to your midwife.... But... If your baby has genes from your husband for it, it sounds like it wouldn't likely affect your baby until adulthood.

His is genetic, his sister has it and has had it since she was 10, he's only just been diagnosed but I think he's had it for longer than he cares to admit! He's never smoked, lived in a village his whole life and we are both very healthy eaters so nothing higher risk about his life XD I've already had my appointment with my midwife, is it something I mention at my next appointment or something I should ring and tell her? I know it won't affect baby at birth, but it's definitely something I'm worried about for future! His sister really struggles with it unfortunately, where as he just gets on with it, maybe that's why he's gone undiagnosed for so long!


----------



## Twag

Kitty I would just mention it at your next appointment :thumbup:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

M&S - right back at yah! I was going to say the same about your beautiful Ella also! I love the head wrap! Can't wait for my Ella's head to grow bigger so I can put one on her! Lol we all call her 'the egg' because of her boiled egged shaped head haha x

Has anyone head from janis? She got a bfp a few months ago I think and I haven't noticed her post since x

Dobs- love the scan! Are u getting excited now? Are u still hoping for a blue one? X

Kitty- my bestie had chrones it was hard on him bless him, I think it can be passed down the family, his mum, and his cousins and auntie all have it on his mums side and now him so I'd definitely speak to the MW x


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I would mention it at your next appointment, then. Since you don't have it, baby has less of a chance, but it's big enough to look into.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Still - great progression on your tests! How are u feeling? 

Michelle- yay for great numbers! Everything's looking good woo! X

Greeny- oh those boys! They are just perfect!! Congrats! I'd love twins! Do they look for each other and snuggle right up close? X

BAby D - ah we're super close! I'm in North End, happy birthday to ur little lady did she have a nice day? X

EDIT - why does bb randomly turn my pics sideways? And why can I only upload one pic at a time xx


----------



## gigglebox

Nice dark line Still!!! I am so excited for you :dance:

Kit, here's my birth story that kind of reads like journal entries, haha. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...giggleboxs-birth-story-3-half-years-late.html

I just wanted to comment, there's a lot of "take dr's advice with a grain of salt" suggestions here, but just be open to what they have to say. I had a friend recently who had her vbac exactly as she wanted, but it was being in labor for nearly 36 hours and pushing for 4. She was absolutely exhausted, but refusing intervention. She ended up with an almost 4th degree tear, and a slightly prolapsed rectum and vagina. She's been doing PT for both but may need surgery, not sure yet. This would have been avoided with earlier medical intervention...and her baby wasn't that big (can't remember exactly but I think 6 pounds and some ounces, she went into labor in her 38th week). She told me she sorely (no pun intended) regrets not having a planned c section. 

Just something to consider. :thumbup: 

PL, bummer about your water! It's always something, isn't it??? I remember last time hubs went our of town (in summer) our a/c broke and the house was so hot. Fortunately I have a hvac friend who saved the day for free but it was not an easy or quick process; he had to come out the following day if i remember correctly.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and keeps, loving the adorable Ella pics <3


----------



## Cppeace

Well, no ovulation for me. Bah!


----------



## Fern81

Keeps and M&S both your Ellas are so cute!! <3

Ok ladies exciting news :) I'm going to hospital tonight at 10 to get an induction, baby *should* be born tomorrow! At today's appointment I was already 4cm dilated so I have indeed been in slow pre-labour or whatever for the past week. (Had lots of cramps!). Baby's cord is around his neck though and the blood flow ultrasounds show that he is distressed. So I'm not going to wait to go into labour say at 1am on a random morning and then my dr, pediatrician etc are fast asleep and might take an hour to get to me... now that we know there is a medical issue and my body has already started to labour, we've made the decision. He is lying in a combination of back-to-back and transverse... but I'm first going to attempt VB. However if he gets any more stressed I have no problem getting a c-section and having my ivf miracle born alive. It's 6 pm in RSA now, I'm going to hospital at 10 pm :).


----------



## Cppeace

Good luck, Fern. Hope it goes great and we get many pics of your little one :)


----------



## StillPraying

OMG FERN SO EXCITING!! I'm sorry that baby is distressed, I hope he pops out soon with no complications! I think you're smart to take him out now instead of waiting. Not worth the risk! Prayers that everything goes smoothly and easily for you!!


----------



## Twag

Good luck Fern hope everything goes smoothly and you will soon have your baby boy in your arms :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

I'm here:coffee: only took 1 day off lol
Caught up finally- lots to read!

*Gigs*:trouble: I no see-eth ART pics!
hope your feet are better.

*Still*AMAZING progress- even the FRER when dry- the wet pic was much lighter that how it dried...I still hate them :haha:
Also on Prenatals, I use the ones from Walmart- "Spring Valley"
Bright yellow label, dark green bottle. 240 tablets for like $7-8, NOT huge in size, and only ONE tab a day, so that bottle will last EIGHT months!
They also contain your Folic Acid, and are mutli vit, and multi mineral.:thumbup:

*Keeps* She is STELLAR GORGEOUS!!

*JANIS* ????Been wondering how she is!!
*Gigs* you know how to find her ?!

*Claire and Campn*:shrug: I know they are both busy busy...but hope they've not left us yet!

*G-unit*GREAT looking little men! I still can def tell them apart. Not just size wise, I think they have diff facial features...prolly more noticeable later.
And pump away!! Do whatever works for YOU and your Babies! screw the judgemental ppl- there is no ONE right way to get anything done in life!

I will start clomid again tomoro, and have added maca to my regimen. Will snag some co- Q 10 today as well, and likely go back to EPO for cm this round, as well as use guaifenesin from the $ store again for thinning mucus...pretty sure I have a bottle here somewhere :-k


----------



## gigglebox

Who do I know how to find...??? Janis? Not so much...maybe that was someone else :shrug:

Fern!!! So exciting! I'm sorry little man is not in perfect birthing order but he'll be out and safe soon :thumbup: can't wait for pics!

Cpp, your ovaries need a stern talking to! Is your ov pain gone? Maybe you'll just be ov'ing late this month...have you ever had an annovulatory cycle?


----------



## Cppeace

I still feel slight pain here and there sround the left ovary but nothing like normal ovulation pain.
No annovulatory cycles to my knowledge. The whole thing is just depressing overall. I was better of just not trying and not caring.


----------



## Fern81

Oh Green I totally forgot to mention how insanely cute your boys are!!! Aaawww they just melted my heart. Double trouble ;) double joy!


----------



## Fern81

I'm so scared and nervous and excited


----------



## M&S+Bump

Janisdkh hasn't been active for months :(

So exciting Fern! If he's already not having fun in there then sounds like a good plan to get him out asap.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, those are all very normal emotions! Embrace them,they're a fantastic part of the human experience! He'll be here before you know it and all those feelings will be replaced with love and awe <3 

Cpp, if you experience ov pain maybe you should take a page out of my book and stop doing anything but feeling your body signals. Temping every day can really draw out the process since you are forced to note exactly how long things are taking, if that makes sense. I found cycles I didn't use OPK's to be much more stress free. This last month I conceieved I didn't use OPK's. I'd have to check but I don't think I used them with my m/c cycle either.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* Thx for checking out Janis...hope she is OK!
Gigs- sorry thot you had checked her out before on activity..

*Fern*:wohoo: exciting!!! Went by so fast!!
I agree, give natural a shot and go c-sect if need! My DS had one leg straight up to his head from like 5 months ON, he had a bit of knee/hip probs from it I suspect as well, tho they have straightened just fine up to 4-5 yrs.
However, with his leg up , foot to face every scan for months, I could also see his cord over his shoulder...the foot not letting it move off.
Not ONE of my like 30 scans did they say it was a prob! But I felt concerned at the 39wk appt.
At 40.1 I was induced, UGH that hurt! and he was born on 40.2, but via emerg c-sect, due to DOUBLE nuchal cord! ( around neck twice!)
He was otherwise perfect position, and I agonized thru 12+ hrs to get to 9.5 cm dialted, and as he descend, the double cord loop around necks dropped his HB from 140's into the 40's:shock:
= me knocked out a couple hours for an emerg c sect anyhow:growlmad:
DS was just fine, but apparently I bled ALOT from the meds they gave me to stop contractions for the c-sect.
So - I think you have a great plan to do the c-sect if needed!
Can't WAIT to see your boy's face!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Thinking of you fern and wishing you an easy delivery!!
Love your birth plan, end result should always be healthy mom and baby.

Gigs, you are so right. You live on an acreage in the country and there is always something. I was able to reset the well this morning but no indication why the wrll dropped pressure.


----------



## mrs.green2015

You're in my thoughts Fern. Good luck and can't wait to see cute pictures!


----------



## Cppeace

We decided to go ahead and insem again just in case my ovulation is just a day off. My cervi is lower and firmer and cm is creamy now so I doubt it but we shall see.


----------



## TexasRider

Good luck fern! 

Afm- I added baby aspririn in this cycle along with drinking my tea religiously. My temps already look more stable than last cycle I think.... Decided against calling my OB for a. Moved up appointment since realisticly it would only be moved up a few weeks. Sooo we are gonna give it a go again this month and see what happens lol

Edit to add I also started my low carb diet yesterday- ate like 23 carbs- trying to keep it under 30 a day... I already miss potatoes and rice haha but I am determined to try and lose say 15 pounds by the time my appointment comes on Feb 28. I think that is doable- I hope it is haha


----------



## StillPraying

Tex I hope this is your cycle and you don't need that appointment! I began cutting out refined sugar end of Nov, then fell pg January, so I think it makes a difference.

J that's so scary! Glad you both came out of it alive! DH made fun of me because I watched a bunch of your videos last night and everytime I saw your dog I shoved my phone in his face : LOOK BABE LOOK HOW PRETTY HER MASTIFF IS!!!!!!! lol we want one someday in the future, but would have him fixed. DH's sister has a female and shes just the best thing ever. Love MACA!! I really hate frer. I'm definitely 100% Clearblue all the way now lol 

Fern totally normal emotions. I felt like all of my births were emotional rollercoasters, but so so worth it all :cloud9: Cant wait to see your little man!!! 

Kitty anything genetic is always good to mention. Just write down any of your concerns and let your doc know at your next appointment. I'm sorry he has it though, that's awful.

M+S Glad you have a medical team that you like, that's always comforting. You're staying team yellow correct?

Twag why did you want vitamin K orally? Just curious.

Keeps she is so sweet:cloud9: Just love baby girls...and you look fabulous!

PL sorry about your water. I grew up on well water. The struggle is real lol

AFM I went with HappyMama prenatal gummies, I don't do well with big pills. They're delicious! I'm also taking baby asprin, folic acid, and fish oil.
Wondering if I should wait to go to medical or just go... Thoughts? Right now I'm in the process of painting/remodeling the office so maybe I'll go when we finish that. we should be done this week. I know it sounds silly but I'm afraid i'll go and the test wont be positive?? lol :blush:


Peace I agree with Gigs, maybe do a cycle of no temping/opks and just go off of your body signs? This cycle I didn't do OPK and got pregnant.


----------



## Cppeace

Not temping would drive me nuts. In October I was NTNP and when I went 10 days late it was driving me nuts. As frustrating as temping can be when ovulation doesn't happen when you expect it it stresses me more to not be able to confirm when it happened. 
All I can do is wait and see what happens.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks everyone you are the best!! Xx


----------



## JLM73

*Still* LOL thx ... Romeo is a beaut, but STUBBORN!!!
They are a great breed just make SURE you get yours out verrrry early to the dogie parks, pet shops, noisey places etc, even fixed. Socialization makes it SOoo much easier to have a mega dog! Hell even small dogs- my chihuahuas never ever yapped, snapped, or had the shakey thing- cool as cucumbers:thumbup:
You DEF should test + at your docs. Just take your tests with you.
Hell they should draw betas no prob now!

*Tex * what kinda tea are you on??


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoooo Fern!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Anything and everything you're feeling is completely normal. I was super excited, but also super terrified. But I'm kind of a chicken. LOL!!!

Praying for safety, comfort, peace, and all things GOOD for both you and your little man as he makes his way to your arms. Prepare for the overwhelming flood of love that is to come. <3 GOOD LUCK, babe! This is the moment you've been waiting for!


----------



## baby D

Smiling, Ooh yes really close! I grew up in Stamshaw right by North End!

Fern awesome update! So excited for you!

Still -- loving the line porn we get from you right is &#128514;


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey fern!! Hope everything goes okay for you, you're in my thoughts !!


----------



## TexasRider

J- it's called women's energy and it's the Yogi brand. The lady at the health food store recommended it since it has dong quai and some other useful herbs in it that helps balance the female cycle. When I take it religiously my temps are more stable both pre and post O and I seem to have more ewcm. I haven't been drinking it as much from October-December and I think my cycles reflect that.


----------



## Jezika

Fern! So excited for you!! Hope all goes well and I cannot wait to see pics if you're comfortable sharing them. You've got this, mama!!

As for birth plans and experiences (I think Kitty asked?) I didn't have any specific plans, but that was because the hospital and midwives already offer/do the stuff I wanted by default (adjustable lighting, baby immediately on chest, delayed cord clamping etc.). Plus apparently women with briefer birth plans are less disappointed with their birthing experience. Having said that, my hypnobirthing instructor had taught us that pushing isn't necessary (but that it's okay if you feel the urge) and that being coached to push can cause distress and tearing. My midwife that happened to be on call on the day of Tilly's birth (of the two that I had) had commented "trust me, you will have to push" when I told her what my hypnobirthing instructor had said. I wasn't assertive enough to request no coaching during labour, so as a result I was coached to push quite forcefully and Tilly came out rapidly. If I hadn't been coached to push so hard and so urgently, I may have avoided so much tearing, as well as Tilly'a hematoma.

Re: medical interventions and the medical profession, I'm thankful to have had access to all these things. I absolutely agree that the medical setting can adversely affect birth (I should qualify this - I BELIEVE a recent large Canadian study showed that home and birth centre births resulted in no more negative outcomes than hospital births, and that hospital births were more likely to result in complications due to use of interventions), so I think it's important to be informed and determine what is best for you. I had my waters broken, was induced and had an epidural, and all these things were my decision even in the face of knowing about their potential associated complications. If anything, one of my midwives seemed quietly disapproving of my wish to have an epidural. All in all, my birth experience was great!

On another note, I will say that many of my family members questioned whether my haemorrhaging a week later due to retained placenta was the result of incompetence on the part of my midwife. She checked my placenta and noted that it looked "old and tattered" and was surprised it had sustained Tilly without any issue right up till 41+3. My other midwife later said that that's probably why it was hard to see if there were any pieces missing. If that was the case, you could argue that she should've called a doctor in for a second opinion at the time. She'd also mentioned a rivalry between midwives and doctors earlier on in my labour, so I do wonder whether not involving them was somehow related to not wanting to seem incompetent to them. Having said that, I'd like to believe if she had any suspicions of something being wrong, she would've put my health first. In any case, I guess my point is that informed decisions are the best, and both doctors and midwives can contribute to positive and negative experiences.

Also, re: an earlier discussion on ultrasounds, I had 8 or 9 in this pregnancy!!! Not for fun, though.


----------



## TexasRider

Here is what it looks like
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0364.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting, Fern! Good luck!

CP, this cycle I felt very strong O pains but didn't get a temp rise until two days later instead of one. Maybe you're experiencing something similar this cycle?

I love everyone sharing their birth stories! It gives me lots of good information and things to consider for when I give birth. 

I love your plans J and Tex for this cycle!


----------



## Cppeace

We shallsee Michelle. I've been feeling ovary pressure and pain from both sides off and on all day. Dunno what's going on. Cm has gone back to watery. Hoping I see that temp spike tomorrow. Should be 98.5+ to be my usual spike range.


----------



## shaescott

CP I'm sorry you haven't got a spike yet. 

Fern, updates??


----------



## DobbyForever

Still playing catch up. Sorry long weekend. Just tired and so much grading. We have progress reports going home Thursday, so I want an accurate measure of where the kids are at. But that meant actually doing like a foot high pile of grading I have been putting off haha. I still have to read those essays I was bitching about A MONTH AGO :rofl: Plus effing sub day tomorrow. I haven't typed my plans and I have a migraine ><

Fern WOOOT! That is definitely exciting! He's going to be here so soon! I'm sorry it wasn't spurred on by the best of situations, but I'm praying for a speedy and safe delivery for you both.

Peace =/ I have no idea. I do hope that temp spikes up and STAYS up tomorrow. I would say maybe go off your body like everyone else, but I can never stop temping lol so do whatever you think is best for your sanity and ttc journey.

J I watched a couple videos. I already forgot what i wanted to say lol

Speaking of.. re labor. Shit I keep forgetting to book my childbirth class. My labor plan is... DEFER TO MOM! When in doubt, ask mommy. I would like a vaginal birth, but getting baby out safely is my priority. I will be drugged up. Pain + my anxiety, not a good combo. I respect people's beliefs and wishes, but I'm definitely "give me the juice" on this one.


----------



## Fern81

So it's 4:40 am. I got a sleeping pill at 11 and was then woken up at 2 to get the gel placed. Not too sure what the name of the gel is? But it's an induction aid. So due to me already being 4cm I only got half a dose. Contractions started up soon and are now about 7min apart lasting 1,5min. Ouch. They left me to "sleep" but yeah fat chance! Ooohhh there's another one.... 

And a baby was born just now in the room next to me 

In a few hours I think things will be crazy. I'm getting an epidural and my doctor, pediatrician, my sister & H are coming for the birth. Hoping it all goes fast!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks for the update! I'm surprised the sleeping pill only got you a few hours of sleep :( rest up! 

Oh and re: selective (not medically necessary) induction what are your thoughts on it? I was talking to my other cousin and she mentioned she had been induced for one of her kids and is planning and induction this time as well due to constraints with work. I think she said she induced at 37/38 weeks. I would LOVE baby to come at 38/39 weeks since it just buys me an extra week or two at home with baby before school starts AND means I can lower my days off. I was joking if I induce it should be 7/18 (13 days early) because then we'd have a birthday trifecta: dad's (7/16), mine (7/17), baby's (7/18). But then they idea of forcing my baby out early/ before it wants out makes me sad a bit :( Like I'm putting my needs ahead of baby.


----------



## shaescott

Fern yay for regular contractions getting closer together and boo for pain! So excited for you to finally meet your IVF miracle!!!

Dobs, glad things are okay with you, despite some stress. Sounds like the spitting a while ago has not led to any issues. Definitely get meds if you need to during labor, especially with anxiety issues. If you get too anxious, your baby will become distressed, and that's not good. So do what you have to do to keep yourself calm. I know it sounds weird, but some midwives actually recommend a glass of wine during labor. Not during the pregnancy, but when you're already fully in labor and you will be giving birth in the next 24 hours unless something weird happens or you have an oddly long labor. Pretty sure my mom did the wine thing while in labor.


----------



## shaescott

After looking into it, it seems alcohol actually slows down labor by relaxing your uterus, so is sometimes used to stop early labor, but some midwives do recommend it for relaxation before the active pushing stuff. It's just important to remember that the alcohol you consume can and will go to the baby, who is much more of a lightweight than you are :haha: Generally one glass is considered okay by many midwives, since in many developed countries they will drink one glass of wine per week while pregnant. Just be careful, do your own research, and make your own informed decisions.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tbh I'm in the camp of French women drink wine throughout pregnancy and research so far doesn't indicate that they experience any higher rates of alcohol related complications. BUT I used to be an alcoholic and I have extended family members who had drinking problems, so I'm not really into tempting fate.


----------



## shaescott

Yes, I've seen that. A study in the U.K. a few years ago showed that drinking a glass of wine 1-2 times per week during pregnancy actually led to children with higher IQs than not drinking at all. More drinking than that did lead to lower IQs, however, and higher rates of other issues. 

You previously being an alcoholic, I agree that it would be a bad idea for you to drink during that time. Are you completely alcohol free now, or down to healthy habit levels, if you don't mind me asking? My father was an alcoholic. He's been sober about 4 years maybe? He's completely alcohol free. That's how I generally see people approach it, complete abstinence from alcohol.


----------



## shaescott

Oh, Dobs, congrats on 13 weeks! One week until the BnB 2nd trimester, and already in the USA definition!

Edit: also wanted to mention the thread is about to hit 2500 pages!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs Shae beat me to it but wanted to congratulate you on hitting second tri :thumbup: how does it feel?

I just blew $50 on a Carter's online sale :blush: free shipping until midnight, ladies! I got some cute stuff :cloud9:

Fern, I thought you were posting that YOUR baby was just born :haha: I was blown away that you were messaging us during it! Eeeee not long now!


----------



## Jezika

Hmm I'm not up on the latest FASD research so I kept completely away from alcohol throughout my pregnancy just to be safe and now through BFing (I've not drunk for over 10 months!!) but I do remember my good friend in Australia being beside herself upon hearing about some new research that apparently found that even small amounts of alcohol in pregnancy can lead to issues later in life for the child that were previously thought to be unrelated, like anxiety and behavioural issues (in the absence of any other more obvious FASD symptoms). She freaked out because she once had two big glasses of wine in the middle of her pregnancy and is now worried that issues with her son will emerge later on down the road.

As for small amounts associated with higher IQ, I'm guessing that's purely correlational (has to be) so it's not necessarily causal. I'd be interested in seeing what factors they controlled for, and even then it's impossible to control for all potential third variables so I'm skeptical about the idea that drinking limited amounts of alcohol actually increases IQ in later life. I can think of a number of social factors that could potentially explain the association though. 

What is this magical Carter's place? I seem to have some clothes from there that we received as gifts.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, we ordered 2 items from Carter's and they got both totally wrong. Gotta say the jumper/onsie actually is ugly... If they were cute or nice I would have been OK.

My mom actually craved a beer lemonade mix during her pregnancies. Her gynecologist okd her to one glass on occasion. No harm done, my brother actually has a PhD in computer engineering and is quite smart. But who knows. I haven't touched alcohol in a year.

Fern, thanks for the update!! Thinking of you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Carter's is a brand. They own stores but also sell to department stores. They have an exclusive line at Target, but Macy's carries a mix of exclusives and regular stuff I think. They have great sales a lot BUT when you buy full price it is expensive.

Ty ladies. It's weird. Some moments I feel so motherly and overflowing with love. Others panicked that I haven't told anybody out of family/work. Sometimes freaking out thinking I can't do this. 

I also thought fern had said she gave birth and got super excited lol

As for the drinking, my problems stemmed from pregnancy one. I drank because the hangover reminded me of ms and being drunk meant not thinking about the baby I gave up. So I basically got trashed anytime I was sad for 5 years. Really bad the first 2-3. After a few almost assaulted blackouts and bad dating decisions, I found krav. I pretty much limit my drinking now but have a hard rule not to drink out of stress or sadness. I don't really keep alcohol at home. Just get a drink or two or three if it's a special occasion and I'm with someone I trust to respect my choice of when I need to stop and respect my body.


----------



## Fern81

Congrats on second tri Dobby!


Afm- sooo the gel didn't help me dilate. I started contractions at 2 am after the first gel and they increased slightly in intensity at 6am after the second gel was placed but at 7:30 when my dr came to do an internal exam I was still only at 4cm. After that exam my pain reeeaaalllyyy ramped up. She wanted to break my water there and then but I refused; too much pain! So they phoned the anestetist. For the next 30 minutes I was rocking on my heals and sitting on the ball, then got a walking epidural (most awesome freaking thing ever), had my water broken and cervix manually stretched and am now on a pitocin drip. Finally some peace and quiet, just chilling atm.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahh dobby second trimester!!! You're out of the main danger zone!! Congrats!!! 


Fern I'm sorry you were in pain but glad you're more comfortable now!! Hopefully you won't be too much longer before you see him!!!


----------



## Twag

Still - I chose to give my babies vitamin K orally after doing a lot of reading up about it after it was brought up in my NCT classes. I decided I really didn't want them to be injected when they didn't need to be as oral was an option and after the midwife administered the 1st dose I was able to adminster the 2nd at a later date (had to be at a specific number of weeks later)

Dobs - congrats on 2nd tri

Fern - hope all is going well and you will be holding your little boy soon


----------



## shaescott

For the alcohol thing, I do agree that correlation does not equal causation (I took statistics in high school) so the IQ thing is very much debatable and should be looked into more. It's hard to control so many variables in humans. I plan to abstain from alcohol during pregnancy and breastfeeding, just because there's not much reward for the risk in my opinion. I don't like the taste of alcohol anyway. Makes me feel so extra young that I hate it :haha:

Dobs, it's good that you can drink occasionally with someone you trust. My mother has the same rule, pretty much. She says never drink when you're sad, only when you're happy. She wasn't an alcoholic but my dad was, not sure what gave her that rule, but I plan to stick to it. 

Fern, I'm sorry the gel didn't work, but I'm glad the epidural helped your pain and you're doing better.


----------



## shaescott

Omg I just saw Fern's ticker :rofl:
"Mommy is bigger than a house, has hemmorhoids, and 'the runs'. She's threatening legal action if I don't come out soon."


----------



## Fern81

He's here and it was amazing! Best birth experience I could ask for! Vb, went so quickly after they started pitocin, pushed for 10min. No pain. Full story later on.


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Fern! :happydance: Congrats! I'm so happy you had a straight-forward, happy, positive birth, and that little man is here safely! I cannot wait to here the rest of your birth story (and the baby's name!), but for now, enjoy the snuggles, and that feeling of total awe as you hold your newborn son! <3 Take care, and "try" to rest up, if that's at all humanly possible. :)


----------



## Twag

Huge congratulations Fern enjoy your newborn boy cuddles everything else can wait :hugs:
Glad you had a positive birth experience :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations Fern!!! Can't wait for the full story! Hope you're recovering well ^_^


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww fern congrats!!! I'm so glad everything went so smoothly!! I can't wait to hear the full story!! X


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Fern!


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations Fern!! So happy everything went well.


----------



## shaescott

Congrats Fern! I'm so happy that your miracle is finally here! Get in some cuddles, and hit us with pics when you get the chance! :crib:

Also, 2500 pages. I call that a milestone :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations fern!!!!!! 

Ps. Does this make anyone else who already had their baby want another? The first couple days are so magical that I'm already wanting it again! Lol but probably no more babies for us!


----------



## Twag

Yup everytime I see a newborn or hear about a baby being born I get SO broody but nope I am done :haha: :wacko:


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Fern! Glad everything went well! Get all those new born snuggles in.


----------



## shaescott

Green, obviously I don't have babies so I can't say for me personally, but my mom wanted another while she was holding me after the birth, before she even went home. My sister.... she didn't want another for 6 months after the birth. Every time she sees a baby or toddler now, she wants another. However, she's begun menopause, and my dad is fixed, so unless she adopts, no more siblings for me.


----------



## JLM73

*FERN!!*Yay! CONGRATS MAMA!! And epidurals ROCK when done properly!
Thrilled for you after allllll these YEARS!!:happydance:

Congrats to *Gigs* on this awesome thread- 2500 pages +
and *CP* nice - you got the 25.000 post lol

*Dobs*woot woot- PEACHES N CREAM!! (well ice cream hehe)


AFM - day 1 of Clomid. I am gonna take them at a.m. and pm rather than both pills together like last cycle...seems it should keep the hormones more level:shrug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay, Fern!! So glad it went well :)

Mrs G, want another, never... :haha: Just after I finished sobbing on the midwife about how awful labour was, Joe wasn't even out of NICU yet, I then followed it up with how soon can I get pregnant again :haha: We've already spoken about the next one and this one's not even out yet. The worst of that feeling does wear off after about six months though, in my experience. Quite a lot of it is hormonal.

Dobs, re: selective induction - I hear many places don't offer it any more without medical reason, and the risks of extra complications that can arise from early induction before the body and baby is ready need to be weighed up against potential benefit. No good doing it for an extra week at home if you end up with a c-section because the induction fails or the baby goes into distress in the attempt. If you're already nearly halfway there and obviously ready to go like Fern then it's not such a big deal but trying to start labour from nothing can be quite a brutal process.

For me personally, induction is out in any scenario, unless the baby is in danger - and then it would more likely be a c-section anyway with my history. If it decides it wants to be three weeks late, I'm ok with that :haha: It'll come when it's ready.


----------



## Cppeace

I totally was not trying to lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm glad I'm not the only one! Lol MS I totally think it's hormonal but that didn't stop me from googling "how long after a c-section can you get pregnant" haha but really no more for us for a long time, if at all. Going from 2-3 is a big jump. We both would need new vehicles plus a bigger house... not to mention DH has always wanted two.. I'm the one who wanted 100s lol


----------



## Jezika

Fern aaaahhhh congrats! So happy to hear labour was a great experience. I hear ya on the epidural. I LOVED it! Looking forward to hearing more!

PL - my mum had the occasional beer during her pregnancy with my bro but had nothing with me, and my bro is definitely the genius between the two of us, so maybe there's something to it after all...

Re: wanting another baby, with me it was the opposite. First few weeks I was thinking NO way can I do this again. It's was probably the haemorrhage trauma combined with baby blues that made me feel that way. Now I'm thinking we'll stick to our plan for a second, but no way do I want that to be anytime soon. Maybe in 2-4 years... unless I change my mind.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The hardest transition is from 0 babies to 1. 1 to 2 is easier, but still tricky. 2 to 3 is a piece of cake (other than the awfulness that is the newborn bit) - you're already used to splitting time and cooking, washing, picking clothes etc, you'll do three lots just the same as two.

I have it on good authority from mums of 5, 6, 7 kids that any more after three makes no difference :haha: I hope it's true. We already have the big car and a big enough house for six or seven as long as they share rooms :haha:

You'll notice even we had a bit of a break after three though ;) 

As for alcohol, I don't abstain through pregnancy, just significantly reduce. During bf, I am not so careful. The days of getting smashed are long gone for me anyway so for the little that gets into breastmilk, I'm not concerned. Wine is life :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I'm sure I've said this a bunch of times, but my broodiness didn't hit until about 3.5 years after DS1. At 2.5-3years or so I thought, "you know, I could do this again." But no serious need for it until a little later. I'm hoping for the insta-broodiness, can't wait to do it again feeling soon after this time around as hubs now wants 3 kids (at least) and I want a smaller age gap next time.

Controversial question in the spoiler, unrelated to the conversation.

Spoiler
So...there's been a lot of stuff on my FB feed about the woman's marches this past weekend, and it got me thinking about the type of women who attended the marches. The biggest hot button issue seemed to be reproductive rights, namely abortion. Since I've never had one, I really feel my opinion on the issue is based on limited experience. Therefore, I think I want to get a survey of ladies who have actually had one, how they felt about it, etc. If any of you have gone through it and would be open to answering some questions, could you pm me? It would obviously be anonymous.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern congratulations!! Can't wait to hear more from your!

Re wanting another baby: i already want another :haha: I know I'll miss this cute and cuddly stage so am already looking forward to it with the next. When hubby thinks of his experience with me going through labor he says he's done having kids. That statement is only partially serious ;) we've been told to wait 18 months between pregnancies, so if we start trying then and catch quickly again they'd be ~2 1/2 years apart which is our ideal.

Fussy baby.. more later


----------



## baby D

Huge congratulations Fern!!

So me and hubby are watching a diet show --- they are discussing the benefits and fat busting properties of the placenta!! Hubby not keen at all but I'm intrigued.....


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I don't know anything about it being good from a diet stand point. But a good portion of home birthers will eat their placenta. They will dehydrate it or mix it in smoothies. It supposedly great for postpartum depression, bringing in your milk supply, lessening bleeding and other things. I have not made my mind up either way on it, but like I said I've heard from many women who have.


----------



## baby D

Yes I'd heard of this two but not the diet benefits! Apparently it helps break down fats and slim down baby belly!


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm interesting


----------



## gigglebox

Whhaaaaa? Hmm I may have to look into that! I think my friend had hers encapsulated but I don't recall if she was pleased with them or not. Again it was for post partum mental issues, not weight loss. Very interesting!


----------



## mrs.green2015

The whole placenta thing is super interesting to me. I love learning all the different ways people use them but I could never do anything with them. Not after I saw the two from the twins haha
Actually they (doctors) saved them. Since one twin was so much smaller than the other they wanted to send them in for testing for research purposes. Usually with twins in they own sacs and separate placentas they isn't that much of a size difference. Since with two placentas one baby can't take away nutrients from the other like they could if they shared a placenta. Anyway they saved them and asked to send them off and I said as long as I can see them first (because I'm that weird. Lol)


----------



## Jezika

Haha green we photographed my placenta. Showed it to fam members but I'm not sure they were pleased (btw if anyone wants to see my placenta, let me know and I'll spoiler it). 

As for eating it, DH was obsessed with talking about it through pregnancy, but he quickly stopped pressing the idea once he saw it. Also, since my placenta was described as "old and tattered" it would probably be like eating mutton ;)


----------



## JLM73

Speaking of diets, NOT that my hubs abstains from ANYthing being diabetic:roll:
But he had a doc appt today, and he went from 321lbs to 309!! :dance:
Also, his lb work was great, but apparently, he felt a lump in one testicle:shock:WTF?? why does he say nothing!?
So the doc ordered a scan to find out what it is....
On the phone with manfriend- back later


----------



## M&S+Bump

As much as I'd love to avoid PND and as much as am one of them hippy, earth mother types, I draw the line at eating placenta in any form :haha: I'm sure a nice steak and kidney pie would do the same job &#128540;

I've never had one either Gigs (sorry don't know how to do spoilers) but I have many thoughts about it, we were actually just talking about it tonight. Mainly that no matter what, some people will go ahead and do it, even if it's difficult to access, unsafe or illegal. Anyone who thinks making it illegal will stop it from happening is hopelessly naive. I would like to see many people take it a whole lot more seriously (how can anyone consider that a bacteria found on Mars is life but a 12-week embryo is not?) but I don't think this is going the right way about it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty much 90% of my fb friends list marched. We are very blue over here in SF Bay. They have no idea how Trump was elected, they don't care to ask and listen. We've become such an intolerant group. Like there's a right way to do things and anything not liberal left is not ok. Most of my friends marched to say they marched and are doing this 10 actions for 100 days thing, but when pressed can't actually explain their purpose.

As for the other part, I believe BnB forum rules say we can't talk about it. So I'll pm you my opinion on that.

I obs don't have one yet but reading people's birth stories does make me rub my belly and kind of wish Chibi-D was here.


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, i'll pm you :) 

I was really sad after birth with Des. I neither saw the placenta nor did I get to see him intact before he was circumcised. That second thing still bothers me until this day...like I never got to see him as he was created, you know? I knkw it's just a little skin, but...still. I also didn't leave my bed to change his diaper for the first day or so (too sore and afraid to lift him) and hubs was there to change all the first diapers, so I never saw those first tar poos. That doesn't bother me as much :haha: This time will be so different, as I will request they clean him off on my chest, he won't get the ol' snipper-do, and I want to be up walking around asap. I am still unsure about the placenta 

Jez, I'd be curious to see a picture! You know I also recall reading somewhere about women who take it home and do kind of a giant placenta stamp on a canvas, then bury it. Couldn't do that here, an animal would surely dig it up and eat it :X


----------



## DobbyForever

I have read about a few cultures who believe the placenta is supposed to be buried at the home of the baby. I've also heard cultures who are like bury it FAR AWAY. and then there's us. Let's capsule it and eat it! Hehehe. I'd want to see it to see it, but then get it away from me puh leeeeease I am squeamish.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think it kinda looks like a liver, doesn't it? I think I must have seen both Nathaniel's and Ella's, I remember pushing them out and I was sitting up for both, but I don't have a memory of seeing them iykwim?

The tar poop I could easily live without :haha: I kinda felt like, I've done enough of the bits involving all manner of bodily fluid now, I'm quite happy if you want to give that baby a wipe with a towel before you put it on me :rofl: and maybe put a nappy on it. And I'd like a shower to de-gunk myself as well.


----------



## shaescott

I'd be cool with seeing a placenta lol. Not sure how I'll feel about it seeing my own in person. I don't think I could eat my placenta either. Seems almost like cannibalism to me lol. But worse... I'm eating myself... idk. Seems weird.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I also didn't get to see those first poops as my legs still didn't have function back yet. I am ok with that, making up for it now as I do 95%of diapers.

Re placenta, I actually would have liked to see it but totally forgot during the moment. Mine got sent off to pathology because of the infection. 
In grade 12 my biology teacher brought in a placenta and sac .. placenta was still warm when he got his hands on it. It was more of a teacher show and tell ;)


----------



## StillPraying

:rofl: I told DH "oh no they're talking about eating placentas!" And he moved farther away from me on the couch and says "ew why did you bring that up? I was thinking about coming over there to cuddle with you! Not now!" :rofl: a hahahahaha I'm dying.


----------



## campn

How are you all mamas!? Sorry I've been trying to catch up but at this rate it's impossible! 

Few things! 

Gigs, you are a yummy mummy for sure! You're glowing! 
J, loved watching that herb chicken recipe, looked so good!
Dobby, I take it you and baby are doing good now!? Yay! 
Green, love your little blondies! I need to hide my daughter! 
Jez, your girl is growing up so beautifully and so fast! 

We are doing really good lately, Juliette is a dream baby! She eats and sleeps all night and is happy as could be! I've no idea what I've done to deserve her. I thought I was for sure done after two kids but I'm feeling all broody again!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4770.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 13


----------



## campn

One more cause this girl is too much!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4769.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pacificlove

Campn she is beautiful!! 

I think in the summer I saw a guy crowd funding to make a documentary on eating placentas...The idea came from when he wanted to try his wives placenta ... He ended up asking his mother for the best way to cook it.. I think he was asian descent but also used to eat lots of different meats from lots of different animals.


----------



## StillPraying

Campn she's so beeeyyuuutifuuul!!!:cloud9: 

Shae I'm dying over "eating myself" :rofl: OMG bwahahahahahhaa 

M+s yup I'm with you, wipe her down then hand her over:haha:

Gigs I must have missed the circumcision thing. Out of curiosity, what made you choose the no snip this go round? 

Dobby same here. I ask them what rights do women not have and none of them could answer me. I saw pictures of the signs and they really made no sense to me.

AFM tomorrow AF is due, so I had to POS because....I'm crazy. And the test turned positive before the control even happened!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20170124_163245_opt.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

Camp, she's beautiful. She looks so very happy.


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't eat it. I think it's because if it's bloody and it comes out of my vagina, I think of menstrual blood. And I'm not about to go lick my pad after a bloody day. I know it is TOTALLY different, but I can't not make that connection lol.

PL where did he get the placenta and sac from?!

Still lmfao love DH's reaction! hahaha. I ask my friends to explain to me why tax payers have to pay for it... and I got zero intelligent responses. Which is interesting because I have typically highly intelligent, well-spoken, well-researched friends. Also fab line! YAY!

Campn so glad things are going smoothly! She is sooooo cute!!! Also, I am pro you having more kids. Your kids are f'adorable!


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Pretty much 90% of my fb friends list marched. We are very blue over here in SF Bay. They have no idea how Trump was elected, they don't care to ask and listen. We've become such an intolerant group. Like there's a right way to do things and anything not liberal left is not ok. Most of my friends marched to say they marched and are doing this 10 actions for 100 days thing, but when pressed can't actually explain their purpose.
> 
> As for the other part, I believe BnB forum rules say we can't talk about it. So I'll pm you my opinion on that.
> 
> I obs don't have one yet but reading people's birth stories does make me rub my belly and kind of wish Chibi-D was here.


Dobby plz pm me too as I'm interested and in agreement with you! 

I feel like the worst woman there is cause I couldn't see why we are marching!? We have every right there is here! Is it bec the gov doesn't want to fund some things (I will not mention it) but really when did the gov fund anything healthcare wise!? I see if it was made illegal there would be outrage?


----------



## campn

Ohh just went back a few pages!!

Still, congratulations hun!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Fern, congratulations!!! I'm so glad your birth was sooo breezy and easy, you sure deserved it! 

Pacific, hope you and Logan have been doing great too!


----------



## shaescott

On women marching and not knowing why: my mother went to the march in DC. If you asked her why, I guarantee you she could talk for at least half an hour straight about it. It does anger me that people are marching and don't know why. I think there are good reasons to, so it makes those who knew why look bad when others who did it have no clue. I have to say, I don't think we are equal. Legally, right now, in the USA, we're pretty darn close. But the fact that tampons are taxed seriously angers me, and the fact that companies do not have to cover birth control on insurance for their employees also makes me mad. See what would happen if they did that with Viagra, why don't we? The lack of maternity leave is also quite troubling to me, as we are one of very few countries that don't guarantee it, especially for a developed country. I think it is wrong to pull mothers away from their newborns for work, with the other option of being fired. Especially when they're still healing and learning to breastfeed. Those first few weeks are important.


----------



## shaescott

Quick note: I'm mad that tampons and pads are taxed because they are essential. At grocery stores and stores in general, food is not taxed. It is essential. But if it's not food, it is taxed. I do not believe that feminine hygiene products, diapers, toilet paper, general hygiene products, etc, should be taxed, because they are essential products.


----------



## shaescott

Campn, Juliette is absolutely gorgeous. Every time I see your pictures of her, I die a little inside from cuteness. She is legit one of the cutest babies I have ever seen, ever.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, on the turn side, razors are taxed so why shouldn't tampons be? I don't find tamponsor pads essential at all. 
Men rarely qualify for more than a day off work for the birth much less maternity leave. I think it's wrong that men are expected to not want to spend as much time as they can with this new life they helped create. I personally don't believe a privately owned company should be forced to provide any kind of insurance, much less dictated about exactly what their insurance must cover. I personally know that these marches had little to do with any kinda of rights and everything to do with being against someone they didn't vote for being president. And by the way I am pro choice and independent- primarily libertarian, but very in between on most issues. 
It is an absolute disgrace that our country is so content to continue to divide our people instead of being a joined force to hold our government accountable and take our liberties back from the corporate controlled faux of a country.


----------



## campn

Those issues though are business related, not political? I'm sure if there was a law to provide these things an take taxes out of things like pads, businesses would find some loopholes around it. Just like they did with Obamacare. 

I would march to demand FREE health insurance for all provided by the government, not work. That's a cause I'd support for sure.


----------



## campn

I'm also right in between, I didn't vote for either of those Harry Potter characters :D


----------



## shaescott

CP I think that razors are not as essential, because periods are not something you can walk around and ignore, but growing a beard is just fine. However, I think it would be a decent idea not to tax razors. 

I agree that men should get paternity leave, no question about it. 

I disagree on the insurance thing. Companies provide health insurance to their full time workers, and I think that should be required. These workers give 40+ hours of their week to the company, they should get insurance in return. I also think they should have to cover birth control. Sorry, I disagree with you on that. 

And you are right for some people, wrong for others. You do not know everyone who marched, and I think it is silly of you to claim you know the reason for every single person who participated. Was my mom mad about Trump being elected? Of course. But she went to show she cares about women's rights. The concerns, I think, were not about what we don't have, but what they worry can be taken away.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol me either Camp. I actually voted for Jill Stein- the most liberal person that ran, but that doesn't make me a liberal.


----------



## shaescott

Campn, they are political because the taxes are state sales tax for the personal products, and because businesses are required by law to provide health insurance but not to cover birth control. I don't believe they have to provide free health insurance, but a plan through the company.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- holy moley she is absolutely gorgeous! And that's awesome about her being so fantastic! Way to go momma!


Question- I know thins to increase breast milk were talked about briefly but any tips on increasing supply? Nothing is working and I honestly feel like it's decreasing!! I've tried fenugreek, lactation cookies, oatmeal, ect. Overall I drink tons and tons of water and eat healthy so I'm stumped and feeling like a total failure! I was doing so good as first. I would hate to increase the formula the boys are already getting and my milk decreasing. I want to just keep supplementing as needed.


----------



## shaescott

I didn't vote for either of them either. My mom voted for Hillary, but she did not like her. She hated her, actually. She ran a horrible campaign too. She just didn't want to vote for Trump. It wouldn't have mattered if she had voted third party because we live in a very liberal state, so Hillary would win anyway. But she thought Gary Johnson was dumb and Jill Stein pandered to anti-vaxxers (no offense CP, you do what you want with your body) and my mom couldn't vote for someone like that.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae I did say they had little to do with rights. Pretty much everything they claim to be protesting is a privilege not a right. Now, rights are being destroyed everyday in California right now, but I don't see any big groups of women rising to protest those travesties. They find it deplorable to think that a woman may lose control over the ability to control what happens to her own body, yet they are perfectly content to force unwanted and possibly dangerous medical on millions for a proposed andunproven greater good.


----------



## Cppeace

And Actually, Jill Stein is in no way an Anti Vaxxer, Shae. She simply wanted the pharmaceutical companies and Government agencies that control Vaccines and all of our health really, to be investigated and held to actual real health standards.


----------



## shaescott

CP, quick question. Why do you think pads and tampons are not essential? Do you think it is okay to let poor people walk around with blood stained crotches because they couldn't afford a sales tax? Periods are a natural bodily function that cannot be stopped without hormonal intervention, and without pads or tampons, women will walk around bleeding through their clothes.


----------



## campn

Green, I'm sure you're making enough hun! Are you just pumping and not getting out much? Cause pumps never fully empty the breast. 

Try upping your fenugreek, also there are fenugreek seeds that you can boil and make tea out of it, also try brewers yeast tablets (4 a day) and sunflower lecithin will make your milk fattier so richer in calories!

Shae, I'm in agreement with you! But these things weren't demanded at all from Obama, and I know this feminist lesbian that interviewed him about it all and he simply shrugged. The Democratic Party wouldn't have addressed these things, especially the taxing part. I think the March was mainly because of the sexist things Trump has said about women. He deserve a punch in the face rather than a March if you ask me.


----------



## shaescott

I know she's not an anti-vaxxer. I said she pandered to those who are. By saying she's dubious of the standards of the industry, she attracted many anti-vaxxers. I personally think that vaccines should be required, if that is the issue you are referring to. I would like to let anyone do whatever they want with their own body, but when it concerns other people's health being affected by your choices, I am firm. I'm sorry if you don't agree, and I will not argue with you about vaccines. It is pointless, as neither of us will change our minds, and I would prefer to not have either of us angry at the other. And I disagree on the privilege vs right thing. I think they are rights. But I will also not argue about that, as again, it would not be constructive. I would like to request now that we end this discussion, as I can feel the tension rising, and I would like to keep this thread peaceful.


----------



## Cppeace

I don't use pads or tampons, haven't for over a decade and yet I rarely have any blood stained anything. It's a spoiled brat complex overall if you ask me. I was raised very poor and saw no need to force this extra cost on my parents once I knew about my cycles and very quickly learned to use scraps of cloth, toilet paper or other non pad or tampon related to staunch the flow.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae I'm perfectly happy to end the discussion here. My feelings are not hurt and I am not upset or frustrated or anything similar. If you wish to discuss this or anything feel free to pm me anytime.

Edited to add:

Spoiler
But I do want to add this one thing here. Do you want to know the one thing I most object to being in vaccines and what has been lied about about vaccines the most? Aluminum. It has never been properly studied for injection and very little of it leaves the body when injected for months and months and it does cross the blood brain barrier and is a proven toxin that is know to cause brain damage in high doses. 
I too agree it is my body and I should have the choice what I do with it. I feel everyone, no matter their age should have that right.


----------



## StillPraying

Shae you actually can't say razors aren't a necessity since there are men, like my husband, who are required to shave for work. All military members are required to shave, therefore making razors necessary for many men. I'm sorry but complaining about a sales tax for hygiene products is a pretty pathetic reason to march. That's still not a "right". The fact that many of these women had no clue why they were there and the majority of their signs were either innapropriate, vulgar, or made no sense says quite a bit about the majority of the women who were marching. I'm glad your mom had legitimate reasons, but she is not the norm for that crowd unfortunately.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs GIGS we need you lol I'm nominating her the official political convo ended. She does it so tactfully


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie why do you feel you don't have enough of a supply honey?


----------



## shaescott

Still, thank you for that information, I did not think of that. I'm very happy to be corrected on things like that :) I agree that many women didn't know what they were marching for, which is quite sad. But let's end the convo, and talk about happier things! 

Like, how are your symptoms? Are you feeling well? I'm still super excited for you and those awesome tests!


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie no idea how to help outside of that. Just know lots of women have declining supplies so don't beat yourself up too much. I remember Tia and Tamera launched (or tried to) a lactation aid drink because one of them couldn't produce enough milk for her son and was hurt and frustrated by the lack of helpful products and advice. Hang in there. Keep trying until something works for you


----------



## Cppeace

Lol No need to call the po-po Dobbie lol As I said I am finished with the political and other controversial talk lol


----------



## DobbyForever

:). Hehe

I ate too many cookies and now I feel like po po rearranged into a different word


----------



## shaescott

I echo CP, Dobs. I think the convo is over now. I was kinda expecting Gigs to jump in, but since she didn't, I decided to request discussion over. :)

How's Chibi-D? Any new symptoms? I can't wait until you start feeling kicks and stuff. This is the farthest you've ever gotten in a pregnancy, right?

Edit: aw I'm sorry the cookies made you feel like poo :(


----------



## StillPraying

I'm gonna attempt to be gigs:
Everyone has their own reasons they voted or did not vote for whichever candidate. We all come from a wide range of backgrounds, and have different things that are important to us. We probably won't ever be in total agreement with each either which is okay. So let's go ahead and move on to other topics :wacko:

Shae did you attempt sewing yet?

Dobby? Done with report cards?

Greenie what is your supply concern coming from?


----------



## Cppeace

Mrs. Green the best thing I have heard for producing more is stimulating, feeding and pumping as often as possible. The more often you empty the breast of milk the more they will produce. 

Not to compare a cow to a human but we are all milk producing mammals. If you milk a cow less they produce less milk. Milk a cow more they produce more milk. It's a small farmers/homesteader's knowledge. Often a homesteader will buy 2 extra calves to put on a milk cow so that she produces more milk on top of milking them for human use as well.


----------



## shaescott

Green, I don't know much about lactation aids, but don't be too hard on yourself. You're feeding two babies instead of one. Formula is okay, all that matters is that your babies are fed. Obviously, if you want to increase your supply, by all means, do try. I have also heard fenugreek, so maybe increase it? You could also ask your doctor for recommendations. Do you have any friends, online or irl, who have breastfed twins? If so, maybe they have advice we don't have.


----------



## shaescott

Still, I have not, I've been too busy haha. Just spent a crap ton of money to make SO's birthday present. Okay, it was $45 bucks, but I'm a cheap ass :haha: I'm making a framed map that's on corkboard so we can put a pin in every place we go together. I was gonna buy it premade but Lordy it's expensive! $99.99 MINIMUM!!! So I bought framed corkboard, a map poster, and the pins. I'll probably just staple the map to the corkboard :rofl: I got them in the same size though so that'll be helpful.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh no I copied the wrong rubric for the essays for can't grade those until tomorrow but the other parts are done.

Shae no lol. Had a ton of watery discharge today but nope. Irritability? I lit my sub up and CCed her boss. I was PISSED


----------



## shaescott

Haha what did she do Dobs? I feel bad for teachers a lot. They get so much crap from students. I had a bio teacher in 10th grade who reminds me of you. Ms. Rodriguez. She was born in Puerto Rico, moved to the USA, got her degree, worked in a zoo for a while, worked in a lab for a while, then became a bio teacher. She speaks English with no accent, still speaks Spanish fluently, and does not take any crap. The guys in my class were total clowns and they hated her because she always called them out on it. That's the part that makes me think of you, the no B.S. part. Also, she looks a lot like you, though she has a lower voice, and bigger, more intense eyes I think.


----------



## campn

Still, you're a 100% right! I grew up in Egypt which is a heavily religion ruled country with so little freedom for women, so living here has been a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Shae, if you decide to buy a sewing machine I highly recommend https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F7DPEQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can often find it new on sale for $80-$90 and people will often sell them second hand for $40 or less. I got mine for $80 on sale and it is fabulous for beginners and not so simple that you can't sew most anything on it.


----------



## campn

Green, message me hun and tell me what's been going on with breastfeeding. I've been through it all!


----------



## shaescott

CP- thank you! I do believe my mom has a sewing machine, but if it no longer works or it's too simple or I can't find it, I will consider buying one. It's just such an investment agh :haha: like I said, I'm a cheap ass. 

I would love to make homemade onesies or something like that, but the discount fabric store is all stuff that isn't soft or stretchy, so I would have to go to Joanne's or whatever it's called, which is at least half an hour away, and moneyyy I'm so cheapppppp :haha: plus it's apparently hard to see stretchy fabric so that sucks too.


----------



## StillPraying

Shae I wouldn't do staples lol they tear through over time. Poster tape or mode podge would be better. They make mode podge in a spray form that's pretty awesome.

Dobs that sucks on the rubric. 

Campn my good friend was stationed in the middle east as part of the embassy personelle, and he's told me a lot about how the culture is, and how truly oppressed women are. It's horrifying. Americans forget how good they have it :) 

Symptoms are really just cravings and headaches with random nausea. I drempt I had twins last night. Very weird dream.


----------



## DobbyForever

She left feedback with the office staff that I didn't leave sub plans.
1) I emailed her the plans yesterday
2) I printed them out for her
3) I had all materials labeled and laid out on the table in order of use
4) when I called her out for lying sent a long email about how she has nothing to gain from lying and that the kids must have moved it during the first activity of the day. That first activity was not scheduled until 30m after the bell rings and my kids know better than to touch my stuff on the table.
5) I was on campus in a meeting and she had my email and cell phone so if you were so blind you couldn't see the plans then why didn't you call or email or ask the office?!

Then she said the document camera didn't work but the PE teacher said it was fine and I checked it and it was fine.

I have never had a sub act like this. I go out of my way to make subbing easy in my room.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww I missed all the fun :haha: JUST JOKES.

Campn! I've been thinking about you (and cb). Omg, she is SO adorable! I can only hope this little dude of mine is as pleasant as Juliette. She sounds like a dream baby.

Cp, have you ever tried the diva cups?

Only thing "controversial" I'll comment on publically is just about taxing essentials. Food is definitely taxed in this state and many others, and I'd say food is essential. If people can't afford feminine hygiene products due to taxes...yikes. They would have to completely impoverished for the little bit of tax on pads to be breaking their bank. What is it, like an extra .50-1.00 a month in sales tax? To me it's just not a fight worth fighting. 

People want government to fund programs for xyz but then argue against paying taxes, which are exactly what funds said programs...I just don't get it.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs has she subbed for you before? How very sketchy...

Shae, have you looked on Craigslist for a machine?

You actually inspired me to try a sewing project. I want to take some of hubby's old t shirts and sew smaller shirts that will fit Des. When he outgrows them i'll either hang onto them for Lev or turn them into a tshirt blanket (quilt).


----------



## shaescott

Still, how do you use mod podge? The poster tape I'm finding doesn't have great reviews :(


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, food is taxed where you are??? Where I live it's only taxed in restaurants, never in grocery stores. I do see what you mean about the programs and complaining on both sides there. 
I haven't looked there yet. I should check. 

Dobs, whaaaat? That's super sketchy. What a jerk!


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, I've looked into them, but truly don't think I'd be able to use them before giving birth. I found Tampons uncomfortable as a teen. I am very snug and honestly don't like the thought of anything foreign in me for very long at all.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, yeah as far as I am aware, groceries are taxed in both Louisiana and Missouri. I sure have never grocery shopped and paid no sales tax that I can recall.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I want pics when you make stuff

This is an example of how anal I am with my sub materials.

Also her name in our sub system doesn't match her email AND she claimed to sub frequently at my school but nobody I talked to has heard of her!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9101.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, that looks like a sub's dream! And the fact that nobody has heard of her worries me a bit there...

I will definitely post pics if I make stuff :)

Sewing machine aficionados: How does this look?
https://m.ebay.com/itm/BROTHER-XL-3...%3Ad3ffa74a1590a606358819a5ffb5b4d2%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, it's an older Brother but I'd say an ok one. But by the time you pay shipping you can pretty much get a new one of the one I have if you wait for it to go on sale.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! And she had 45m of prep today to relax because I didn't have any grading or filing for her. Easiest day ever, too! Basically gave the kids a work day to catch up on projects! Vomit city


----------



## shaescott

CP, shipping seems to be free


----------



## Cppeace

Not the one you linked to. It was $26 in shipping.


----------



## pacificlove

Can't remember who asked: my teacher got the placenta from a students mom who worked in labor and delivery. The mom picked it up again at the end of the day for disposal.

Here in my province different things are taxed differently. For example you'll pay higher taxes on chips, pop (sodas) the junky stuff. 
Men's stuff always fell under the lower tax bracket yet feminine hygiene stuff was taxed higher. They collected enough signatures that pretty much forced the government to tax feminine hygiene products the same as male products.

Mrs G, the more milk gets removed the more the body will think it needs to produce is what my mw said. Sorry I am not more help...


----------



## shaescott

CP, that's so odd. I added it to my cart and it said free shipping. Hm. 

Isn't this fabric so cute!!! 
https://www.joann.com/doodles-juven...=5&prefv1=Doodles&prefv2=Ship+to+Home&start=1


----------



## Cppeace

Very cute... I find teh most awesome fabric here: https://www.spoonflower.com/ but my eyes go wide at the prices lol


----------



## shaescott

CP I checked out the site and I had the same reaction to the prices :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Like this : https://www.spoonflower.com/fabric/3923547-unchain-steampunk-heart-by-vo_aka_virginiao

I absolutely love that material.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol yeah but I will prolly pay it to get the material above. I just love it. The sewer I watch on Twitsh she bought a bunch of sailor moon material there too lol


----------



## shaescott

That looks pretty cool. Okay, I'm off to bed. Should've been going to bed at least an hour ago.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl that's awesome

We're having the soda tax debate. As a non Soda drinking I say tax it all you want lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Only weird extra charge is that one where you buy cold drinks and it has a charge on it. Crv? No idea but I think it is weird. Like I don't mind paying extra for the convenience of it being cold, but why not just put it on the price tag lol. I don't know what specifically is taxed. I just know sales tax is 9.25% last I checked and that's on everything. So idk what everyone is talking about. I live under a rock


----------



## shaescott

Ok so I meant to go to bed but I couldn't stop thinking about the sewing machine and I ended up finding my moms. So I shall add a picture of it for CP and others to judge. 



Dobs, I agree that it's okay to tax soda. It's bad for you anyway. Not sure of the cold drinks thing though. Weird.


----------



## shaescott

Also sales tax is 6.25% here. No tax on clothing under $175 according to google and no tax on food at grocery stores.


----------



## pacificlove

I actually like seeing how much I paid in taxes at the bottom of the receipts. 
Growing up in Germany, taxes were included in the price tag. While standing in line I could pick out the exact change from my wallet for however many items.. back in those days we actually used real moneys instead of plastic ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol dobs! Crv isn't a fed because the beverage is cold it's a called California Refund Value. It's the amount you're supposed to get back when you recycle the container. Basically like a deposit. They charge is on plastic and glass containers I believe. So even if you buy a 12 pack of sods they charge you the fee 12 times (one per can).


----------



## kittykat7210

Ffs I just typed out a massive message replying to everyone and then my phone refreshed and lost it all GRR I'd been typing for 15minutes!! I'm going to type a summary instead now XD


----------



## kittykat7210

Campn, she is gorgeous!! And so smiley! Glad she is sleeping and eating well!

Green, I have never breastfed so unfortunately I don't really have any advice for you, apart from what I have heard which has already been said, about the more you feed the more you produce! Sorry you are having problems though, you are definitely not a failure, lots of women would have absolutely refused to try and breastfeed twins!! You are doing a fantastic job!

I will say nothing on the political conversation, because I am in England and have no real grasp on American politics apart from I really dislike the president that has been voted for.

On the whole placenta thing, I think I will donate mine for research purposes, I don't think I could eat it, just the thought is making me queasy (or is that the morning sickness XD) so donation for me!!

I've forgotten a lot else now :( my brain is so confused I can barely form sentences half the time! 

I know a lot of you are in America and so I shouldn't be complaining, but I received a letter about my maternity leave from the company I work for, stating that I can take up to 26 weeks maternity leave. However in England everyone is entitled to up to 52 weeks maternity leave. I was hoping to take 39 weeks (9months) should I bring it up now or see what they say when I request 39 weeks later on?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, if they are required by law to let you take up to a year, let them know you want more time asap. And yes, we're jealous.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty, if they are required by law to let you take up to a year, let them know you want more time asap. And yes, we're jealous.

Yeh it is a legal requirement, you can take up to 52 weeks and return to the same job or similar with same pay and benefits, I feel really bad for you guys because you don't get anything!! It's so unfair on you!!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, then you tell them you want your legally required time. Just make sure to check the specifics of the law to make absolute certain you're right, and that there's no special circumstances that allow them to give you a smaller amount of time. Once you're sure, let them know ASAP. They'll probably be more upset if you wait, because they'll need a temporary replacement for you.

Edit: seriously, I need to move to England just for maternity leave


----------



## Twag

Kitty that seems very odd to me as you are legally allowed to take 52 weeks if you wish too - have you started with your company fairly recently? I am wondering if it is the case that they will only pay the SMP for 26 weeks and then the remainder you will need to claim directly from the government? Where I work I received 3 months full pay and then 3 months half pay anything after that was purely SMP but I had to have been with the company at least a year before - my friend started the company had only been here 3 months and then found she was pregnant and because she had not been in the company long enough she did not get anything from the company but did take 9 months off (and came back to her job) she had to claim her SMP from the government directly! I could check your company policy on this as all companies are different.

What I find absolutely ludacris is I work for an American company and our maternity pay is actually pretty good for here in the UK but yet in America it is appalling!!! I always feel so awful for my US mum friends


----------



## M&S+Bump

8 pages since 2am, wtf ladies?! How you expect me to keep up?!?

Kitty - your maternity leave rights as follows: you may start from week 29 up to birth, whenever you want as long as you give them notice. Your pay will be 90% of average weekly wage for first six weeks, then 90% of wage or about £130 a week whichever is lower for a further 33 weeks. These are paid by the government. You have the entitlement to take additional unpaid maternity leave up to an extra 12 weeks after that AND your holiday entitlement keeps accruing all this time too, so actually you could take a further five weeks fully paid at the end if you'd been off a full year.

26 weeks is bulls**t and I'm pretty sure they can't send you a letter like that.

How's your sickness these days?

CP - I'm with you on spoilt brat complex. The main reason I see bandied about for this inequality argument is the fact that there is still a pay-gap in existence - but as far as I can tell it's because it's a) worked out as an average and b) women on the whole spend large chunks of time out of the workforce so in jobs in the public sector especially, don't climb the pay grades as fast because they're there less. I pay my employees the same rate regardless of if they're male or female :shrug: and I don't know of anywhere that doesn't.

When it comes to children, mothers have all the rights and fathers practically none. If me and DH were to divorce, and go to court over custody, I would be almost guaranteed to get it - despite the fact that he's their main carer and has been since birth. He gets two weeks leave after birth - I get 52 weeks. Thankfully it's only a formality for us since we're both mostly home anyway, but how is that fair to the average couple? 

Tampon tax... on one hand, it's a bit rubbish that it has tax on it when you look at all the stuff that doesn't (books - children's clothes no matter what price - various junk food items) buuuuutt... they're not essential. There are many alternatives that are much better for you and the environment that nobody knows about because we're so brainwashed by Always and Tampax. Same for nappies and baby wipes. And it's such a damn small amount it's hardly the tool of opression people make it out to be.

If it makes y'all feel better by the way, sales tax (VAT) here is 20% nationwide. It's included in the sales price instead of being added at the till but it goes direct to government. Various things are zero-rated or charged lower (for example gas and electric is 5% I believe) but in general VAT applies to most things. One slight oddity I can think of is cafes which serve both take-away and sit in food - it's the same food and drink either way, but if you take it away, it has less VAT than if you stay to eat it on the premises. So the price can vary! Also books - real books are zero-rated, but electronic books are classed as a service rather than a book so have VAT in the price.

In Finland it's 22.5% (or was, last I checked) and it's on EVERYTHING.

Campn - she's such a stunner.

Aaand.. I forgot everything else.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Twag, that's not right either what happened to your friend :(

As long as you have worked for the company from before you fell pregnant (even if it's by a week!) THEY must deal with the SMP and keep paying you through the payee system. The additional pay on top for the six months, that's fair enough not to be entitled to that til after a year's service, but to be made to claim your own? That's rubbish. SMP comes direct from the government, and the company can actually claim a little extra (approx 1%) for the inconvenience. It's taken as a deduction of your monthly/quarterly national insurance and tax contributions so it's not even any extra paperwork but a reduction in a bill you are paying anyway.


----------



## Twag

VAT - I believe that the VAT was originally a reduced rate of 5% for sanitary products but it is now VAT free in the UK. The reason VAT is included in cafes etc for sit in is because at that point they are providing you with a service whereas take away they are not! There are also stupid rules regarding if something is a cake or a biscuit (jaffa cake had a huge case regarding this) it affects if it is vatable or not - flapjacks are still iffy ground
Sorry I have not long since passed my advanced tax exam so I know lots of useless rubbish about UK taxes!

Yeah I always thought it was off :shrug: unless of course she was pregnant before she started :wacko:

Kitty I would definitely get that checked into it seriously does not sound right :nope:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you for the replies!! I have been working at that company since August 2015, so 2 years by the time my baby is born! I'll have a word with the area manager next time he comes in, I'm glad you guys have confirmed my thoughts, I did start to wonder if I got it wrong, but obviously I haven't!! 

In terms of the sickness it's been terrible, so far lost over a stone and midwife still isn't doing anything, my bmi is now 17.8.


----------



## Twag

Kitty I would go to your GP and get some anti sickness med's your midwife will not prescribe these for you but if you sickness is that bad I would suggest going to your GP :thumbup: I suffered badly with #1 and sickness meds helped after everything else wasn't (I tried everything) but #2 I had HG so needed sickness meds from 4 weeks until she was born when suddenly the sickness just went

:hugs: I know how awful it is :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Hope you get it sorted, Kitty! And I second Twag in considering sickness meds. They helped me too when it was at its worst.

As for taxes on tampons and pads, for better or for worse, marketing of these products across decades has rendered them mainstream feminine hygiene products. Indeed, I suspect most women couldn't even think of alternatives. I don't think they can be blamed for that, but in any case it does make those products essential in a way. And although the taxes on those things are pretty nominal, I think it's the principle behind it that bothers most people who see it as a problem (but mostly to those who live in the many places where essential products aren't taxed).

6am mid-nursing mat leave rant:


Spoiler
I think some paid mat leave should be an absolute right. As someone else set, the US is the only country in the world not guarantee something from the government (the other one being Papua New Guinea, but 85% of their population sustain themselves through farming so it's mostly a non-issue). And I do think men should be given way more leave too (it's ridiculous that this isn't the case, though in most places you can split the leave with your partner). However, breastfeeding ties women to their babies around the clock for at least the first few months, and I find it quite shocking that while the WHO recommends exclusive breastfeeding for the first little while, the leave system in the US runs completely counter to those recommendations. If you're a woman who relies on your weekly salary and chooses to breastfeed, it's going to suck. And all my friends in the US who do get paid a measly period of mat leave still say it sucks to be forced to learn to pump when baby is still so tiny. Many have left their jobs because it was so hard practically and emotionally, and then they've found it's much harder to get back into the workforce later on. Surely we want people happy and working in the long run. And seeing as reproduction is a necessary part of our species' survival, no caregiver should be disadvantaged financially or careerwise for bearing that responsibility. And this burden does disproportionately affect women, single mothers in particular who do not have a spouse to support them.


----------



## wookie130

I know the political/march/etc. convo has ended...but THIS girl doesn't use tampons or pads either...I use a menstrual cup, and for those of you who don't know what that is, check it out, as it is life changing (once you get the hang of it, which can take a while). ;) I use the Diva cup. BEST. THING. EVER.

Greenie- Supply, hmmmm. Well, I also didn't breastfeed. :rofl: However, I tried, and from all of my time spent with lactation consultants and on the web trying to succeed, I can tell you two things: pump, latch, pump, latch, pump. As much as you can. I think a drop in supply is fairly common after the first few weeks. Oh, and hop onto Kellymom.com - that's a fantastic site for breastfeeding resources. If you have a La Leche League in your area, meetings are helpful, and there are women who can give you plenty of tips and tricks. A dark ale or dark beer (yes, you read that right), is supposed to help with supply. And that's all I got. ;) Supplementing is great, as it ensures baby is receiving nutrition while you get this all figured out, and you really shouldn't feel bad for doing it, whatsoever. Again, as long as babies are getting fed, and getting enough to eat, whether it be breastmilk, formula, or a combination of both, you're doing a super job. I promise, as a mother to an almost 4 year-old, and a 2 year-old, your sons will be eating weird stuff off the floor, their boogers, stale snack items off your vehicle floor, and dusty bunnies in about 18-20 months time. :rofl: The nutritional aspect will ALLLLLL balance out then. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaah, supply, that's what I meant to mention! 

It is normal unfortunately for the supply to drop somewhat after the first few weeks - initially you just produce ALL the milk because your body doesn't know how much the baby will want. It then starts to tailor to the demand. 

Unfortunately, there's more to milk production than purely removing the milk - pumping is just not as effective because apparently there's something in the physical act of feeding a baby that helps milk continue to be produced. So ideally, you'd want to be feeding directly at least some of the time (through the night is especially important as this is when the hormone levels are highest) or even just latching a baby to suck for a bit. If exclusively pumping, maybe read up on some schedules for ladies who have done it long term to see how often they did what?

Lactation aids take time to work, so stick with them. Your doctor should also be able to prescribe something to boost supply (I forget what it's called) 

Overall though - try not to stress. I've been there, desperately trying to boost supply and pumping every two hours and watching it get less no matter what I did and it was such a relief to just let it go.

March thing - one of the girls at work shared this. I read it, and still don't get it :shrug: 

https://medium.com/@dinachka82/about-your-poem-1f26a7585a6f#.d0a0vqtni

I don't NOT support the march - it's people's right to demonstrate if they like. I just think even in this article, they're really grasping at straws for stuff to list. My sons get told they're cute, or handsome, constantly. Elisabeth WANTS to be told she's pretty, and a princess, and she gravitates for pink sparkly everything. She doesn't get that from me :rofl: so it must be inbuilt into her already. She's been dragging tutus out of the drawer since she could crawl up to it and holding them up for us to put them on her. And cat-calling? Men don't get cat-called? I beg to differ. Whole industries are built around half-naked men strutting about in front of women to get perved at.


----------



## gigglebox

Morning all!

Kit, sorry to hear morning sickness is messing you up :( agreed you should get anti nausea meds if possible. Can you keep anything down? What about those weight gain shakes?


----------



## gigglebox

Ok my last political comment then I'm DONE...except for my pm's :) I'll get back to you ladies when I have time to be on a lap top.

I completely support them marching. Everyone has a right to a voice, regardless of what that voice says and who agrees. I am not ok with them claiming they speak for all of us. The total number of the women who marched, those that say they represent all women, was less than 2% of the US female population, and that is with the most generous estimates. 

Just saying.


----------



## campn

Gigs, and I hated the signs they were holding, and that trashy speech by Ashley Judd!? It's like they're giving all men the ok to call women these things they're saying. And another thing, most of the men who marched with them in "support", if you go through things like their tinder apps you'll probably see them saying the rudest things to women anyway. 



Rant over! I hope I didn't upset anyone.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Reminds me of one of the things that disturbed me the most out of the whole thing though - did everyone see the picture of the woman dressed up as female genitalia?

I don't care what she dresses up as :haha: I was disgusted at the amount of people (just as many women as men) who thought she was dressed up as a vagina, when clearly it was the whole genital region. 

How can they expect their comments to be taken seriously when they don't even know the right words for their own body parts?! Anatomy lessons needed methinks :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Kit, sorry to hear morning sickness is messing you up :( agreed you should get anti nausea meds if possible. Can you keep anything down? What about those weight gain shakes?

Thank you, my midwife says its normal and not anything to be worried about but it's getting me really down, and not really keeping much down, and it changes on a daily basis, so one day orange juice will work the next I'll vomit that up, one day pastry will work wonders then I'll be throwing that up too. I sort of go through a lot of food daily just seeing if it does anything, I've not even attempted my folic acid the last two mornings because it's come straight back up the last week :( it gets slightly better in the evening so I tend to try and cram in the calories in the evenings just to make sure I'm getting something!! I haven't tried weight gain shakes but I tried them once out of pregnancy and they made me gag then so I'm not holding my breath for them XD


----------



## JLM73

whew...glad I missed the politics lol
TWO things that will start wars and conflict- Politics and Religion!
I avoid both as much as possible ...

2nd day of clomid...i think it's causing my non stop headache grrrr
And this AF is pissin me off!
It was oddly light after the 1 heavy day, but just annoying continued spotting now :growlmad:

I am very tempted to go for a menstrual cup now- hell if I can manage shot glasses a couple times a month ...:rofl:
I left all my tampons at the other house, so perhaps I will see if the CVS here sells them....hub's city is Sooo diff on what stores carry gah...

*CAMPN!!* You exotic Goddess you! Jules is SUCH a bright smiley girl!!
Luv that !! 
Glad you liked the chixken vid lol....made an omelette this morning and set the stove on fire!:shock:
I HATE old style stoves! Those damn drip pans light up way too easily!
I miss my flat top stove lol

*Kit* sorry about the bmi and pukeys:(

*MrsG* I have always done feed on demand, and pacify with the boob etc, wearing baby, so I think that is why I have always made MUCH more milk than needed lol.
I agree that the best thing to up supply ( I pumped for the twins) is fully emptying your boobs!
It's truly supply on demand...
So perhaps when the lil guys are done, pump the rest out.
Should up your supply in a couple days:thumbup:


----------



## campn

Hey J!!! Miss you girl!!! I would say too bad you didn't catch that on video right!? I hope you and your family are okay though! No one got hurt in your shenanigans right!? <3


----------



## shaescott

M&S, I think many of us know that it is the whole genital area, but it's easier to just say it's a vagina. More people understand when you say that. That's why I said vagina. I am very aware of my own anatomy :)

Campn, I agree some of the comments made were not okay. 

Kitty, your midwife is wrong, that is NOT normal. I told my mom and her eyes got so wide... you need to demand anti-ms meds from your doctor and do what you can to gain back weight.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, get you to a doctor. There's no need to suffer when there are medications out there that can help.

Shae - I'm fully aware that a lot of people just call it a vagina because that has become common terminology. It doesn't make it any more acceptable - because now there are people out there who actually think that that's what it's called - and pandering to them just reinforces the belief. If men call it a vagina, people pounce on them and call them disrespectful for not knowing the correct terms. I think I'd actually rather hear someone call it a pussy or various other slang words before a vagina. It sets my teeth on edge.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty the only reason why they might offer you less is of you signed a contract at the beginning to take less?
For example at my last job we didn't get paid time and a half for working statuary holidays but instead received 9.5% holiday pay per paycheck. Apparently that is legal..


----------



## gigglebox

Hi J! I haven't been keeping up with your videos. Anything new? I agree on stove tops. I LOVE my electric glass top! I grew up with a coiled electric stove and that thing was such a PITA to keep clean, not to mention the tiny pieces of food, etc. that fell into the stove top, past the catch pans, then you had to remove the whole top to really clean it :roll:


----------



## Cppeace

Morning all... Not to continue the "political" talk but the thing that really upset me about the "march" was the fact that they left thousands of signs behind littering the sidewalks, road and generally everywhere. If that doesn't say "I'm a spoiled brat" I don't know what does. 

Shae, your mom's machine looks ok, but it's missing the compartment for the front. It has little latch holes so it does have one. The storage space is whatever but I love mine having that extra bit of flat surface for the material. Otherwise, as long as you can thread it, lock the needle and it runs it will work. All the extra patterns you can sew in and the buttonhole maker and button adder are nice but not a necessity. Make sure you always use the right needles for your material or you could break needles and damage your machine or yourself.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Argh. Just went for a shower, and stopped to pee before it. Felt a drip on my leg and looked down just as another fell - that'll be the boob taps opened then &#128561;


----------



## kittykat7210

Right well then I'm going to the doctor, thank you girls for all the advice, I'm going to also try and dig out my contract and see if I can find the maternity section!


----------



## gigglebox

M&s milk coming in already?! I'm so afraid of that happening! I'm enjoying this time in life of not having to collect bodily fluids on any sort of absorbent things...don't want to start with breast pads so soon :( Is there a different between breastmilk you make now vs. when baby is born?


----------



## campn

Thank you ladies for all your sweet comments about Juliette! She's such a tiny baby (10th percentile) but she's already rolling over back and forth and almost sitting up so she's so feisty! 

Also I'm glad we had this super polite political discussion! It's good to see everyone's point of view since we are all so different!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, Juliette will catch up although does she really need to since developmentally she's ahead?
Logan has been in the 95th percentile so far. Our doctor was saying that at some point his growth will slow down because hubby and I aren't the biggest people. So I said "You think his growth curve will plateau?" To which she replied that we'll see a dip! Honestly hubby and I could both carry a gene for height and so far Logan is following what my brother did according to my mom. my brother is super tall and big (the muscular big, not overweight big). So our doctor could be totally wrong.


----------



## TexasRider

Woah lots to read...lol

I stay out of political discussions. It's intriguing to me to learn about different people's viewpoints. I'm from Texas which is a very red state and I will only say that my ideals seem to match pretty well with that. 

Diet-going well- still averaging about 25-28 carbs a day. Weight is down to 181 already. Not really sure what I started at officially started at on Sunday but I know I weighed about 184 or so a few days before starting. So yay!


----------



## M&S+Bump

She sounds like Ella Campn - she was still 10th centile at her 2.5 year check up - tiny but feisty :haha: The only thing she ever did later than average was develop teeth (over a year old lol)

Gigs, it's totally clear and runny fluid right now. It's actually the latest I think I've ever started to leak, I distinctly remember breast pads before 20 weeks! But I don't remember this MUCH the other times :haha: I'm pissed off, I have to start wearing a bra again now :(


----------



## gigglebox

I know the percentiles are in place for a reason but I kind of hate them. Our kids are all so different with their growth! I think giving them percentiles gives parents this unnecessary concern. I get it, I just hate it...I was so worried about Des' head size! Lol; looks like we've got another big headed kiddo on the way. Plus Des' cousin with an equally large head (actually was a quarter inch bigger at birth). It's never actually meant a thing but I was worried, especially when he was in utero! 

Oh m&s bummer about the bra! Can you express whatever's coming out? Or will that worsen the problem?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, all the centiles do is make it seem like average is good. Who wants to be average anyway? :shrug: Adults come in all shapes and sizes so why should babies all the same size, it makes no sense.

I don't think there's any point in expressing it. Pressure seems to make it stop, which is a bummer because it's uncomfortable. But wet patches is not a good look :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Campn I forgot to say how seriously stunning Juliette is. I even showed DH and was like "look at this baby!!!" You're so lucky that she's been a terrific baby too.

Re: politics, I think it's nice to be exposed to other viewpoints on this forum, since I think for the most part we tend to only surround ourselves with likeminded people and it's easy to see others as outsiders. It's also easy to forget that on most matters there is no universal right or wrong, so we should be more tolerant and open minded.

Kitty - I'm glad you're going to the doc! There really is no need to suffer and I suspect your midwife may just be personally against taking medications or may just genuinely think that feeling that sick is totally normal and women should just put up with it . I don't think it's right for her not to even mention that as an option, though.

Forgot what else I was going to say and Tilly is wanting to nurse now. By the way, she has started smiling back at me, which totally melts my heart and makes everything so worthwhile.


----------



## TexasRider

My daughters head size was never on the growth chart-it was so small since she had bilateral coronal craniosynostosis. Basically her head grew vertically instead of rounding out and we had to have 3 surgeries to fix it. Not sure where she is now but her some of the hats for little girls so I guess it's bigger than average? Not sure lol 

She's about 50% percentile for every thing else I think. Basically an average little girl...


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Jez, yeah the smiles of the itty bitties are always so sweet!


----------



## Fern81

Read back a few pages but my eyes just want to fall shut!

Kitty- that sickness sounds really debilitating. Hope you find a ms solution. There is a lot you can do, please don't suffer!

Cpp- hope that your ovulation will be confirmed soon.

Mmm forgot what else. 
Afm- phew so tired. Baby is rooming in tonight and I hope we both get some sleep. DH was at the hospital for the birth, he just wasn't present when I pushed baby out, birthed the placenta and got stiched up. As planned, my sister was there for that part. He came back in after I was done & was cleaned up properly. I'm VERY glad he wasn't there and didn't see that bloody mess!! And that my sister was there instead. She was fab. I felt comfortable asking her to hold a mirror for me so I could see his head, for doctor to show me the placenta and the amniotic bag etc, and I wasn't inhibited to push or scared that I might poop in front of my sister. I definitely would have felt very uncomfortable and inhibited doing all of that in front of him. Anyway as it turns out he DOTES on our son and is amazing with him so far!! He took to being a dad right away. So far, so good. I'll type out the whole birth story when I get a chance. X


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds fab, Fern :)

If I get one more highesh temp ff will give me crosshairs and I feel like I ovulated. For some reason my temps are just below my norm there,


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh fern it makes me so happy that things are working out, your birth sounds fantastic!! 

I have no idea what's going on right now if I'm honest, it's all so fuzzy, please tell me this all gets better!! I rely on maths for my job and I can't even do basic equations right now :(

Cppeace, I hate to say it but I think you might be having an annovulatory cycle :(, your temps are following what mine do for annovulation (all over the place). Hopefully you'll just have a really late ovulation but your chart looks annovulatory to me, such a shame, I had such good feeling for you this cycle!!


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, those first smiles are the absolute best! They are seriously like all your hard work and exhaustion finally pays off. Can't wait for pics of that gummy smile <3 

Fern, so glad to hear things are going well! Are you still in the hospital or back home?

Got a text from MIL that they're aiming to move here around April/may :/ I'm excited but at the same time I wish my own freakin' parents would come down this way! My mom really wants to but my dad is crazy stubborn. He wants to build a house on property they own in NC and live there, away from family. Mr. prison will be the closest relative, about 1.5 hours away, and we're the next closest at 3 hours. Not cool...much rather have them closer.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, I'm afraid your confusion and fogginess may be attributed to the weight loss and lack of fuel for your body :( Food fuels your brain function. Definitely get to the dr ASAP and be sure to mention the foggy brain!


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty, I feel like I ovulated and if I get one more high temp ff is giving me crosshairs so we shall see... I get much more sleepish after ovulating 

My underarms/ side boobs are sore for no reason :/


----------



## campn

Jez, oh those first smiles!!! Swooon! You just die a million time looking at them, and their first giggles at you! There's nothing in the world that can have that effect on you! <3


----------



## pacificlove

I love those gummy smiles! They tug on my heartstrings.. the smiles and coos. 
Logan now also insists on grabbing something while feeding ;)


----------



## Jezika

Kitty I agree with gigs. The weight loss and low bmi can absolutely affect your cognitive functioning. And of course baby is taking all the nutrients he or she needs so it's even more so leaving you without enough of what you need too


----------



## Jezika

Oh and I can't wait till Tilly starts giggling! PL does Logan giggle yet? I'm kind of basing my expectations on her development on Logan's seeing as he's several weeks ahead


----------



## StillPraying

Re march: Peace I'm with you, leaving their trash all over the cities they marched in really screamed entitlement. I don't care if you March no matter how silly I think your reasons are, but I do care that you claim to represent all women, but then say certain women aren't allowed (I.E pro life women). I do find modern feminism absurd and childish since there are countries where women truly are oppressed, but here we Americans are, crying that we got whistled at and whatever else nonsense. 

MS women are paid the exact same as men here as well. Gender does not determine your pay. Cracked up at the "boob taps" though, that is hilarious! Sorry you're leaking tho, how annoying!

Kitty sorry you are having a rough go with ms. If you are losing weight it's definitely a concern that you should let your doc know about. I hope you feel better soon :hugs: with dd1 I had it from 8-14 weeks. Hopefully it will not last long for you

Re maternity leave:so jealous of your mat leave in the UK! Men in my branch of service get 10 days. With dd1 I got 6 weeks from the day i went home from hospital. With dd2 I was part of a trial period of new maternity leave and got 18 weeks but couldn't take it all at once (it was complicated) now they have changed it to 12 straight weeks, which is much better. I don't have to worry this go around because I will be done working 14 June so I'll be in the 20something weeks range.barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen!:happydance:

Peace could it possibly be your thermometer? Like something wrong with it?

Who mentioned diva cup? I tried it once and it was an epic fail. I got frustrated and went back to pads lol 


I went to medical today....just saw the medical officer who sent my consult request to our Naval hospital. So I should get a call in the next 3 days.


----------



## Jezika

So I want to post my placenta pic, but it definitely needs to be in a spoiler. It looks like a grizzly murder scene. Am I right in thinking there's no way to upload a pic and put it in a spoiler (and that I have to use a URL to a photo sharing site or whatever)?


----------



## shaescott

You can put it in a spoiler. Just insert the photo code into the spoiler code where you would normally type.


----------



## shaescott

I agree on the leaving a mess after the marches. It's very immature, irresponsible, and entitled. 

Kitty that's almost definitely due to lack of fuel for your body. Go to the doctor ASAP, and I recommend you get a ride. It's not very safe for you to drive underfed.


----------



## shaescott

So, big news! I have committed to a nursing program! My place in the class is set. :)


----------



## Cppeace

That's awesome Shae. Hope you love it!

Still, I checked my Thermometer a couple times against my expensive candy thermometer, which is calibrated correctly and they always match up by .1 so the bbt one is not off much if it is off. I just checked it when I was getting those high temps early on and then last week during the low temps. I think my body is just wanting to run a medium warm temp for some reason. Odd but whatever, FF will mark my ovulation tomorrow as being on cd 20- I def feel like I ovulated.


----------



## Jezika

Shae at the risk of sounding stupid, how do I get the photo code without uploading the pic to an external photo sharing/storage site? Yay on finally making your decision! Will you be far from home?


----------



## baby D

Wow ladies that was some good discussion you all had! I loved reading about all your different views! This thread really is full of diversity -- it's awesome!!

CP I hope ff confirms ovulation tomorrow! 

I didn't get cross hairs at all last cycle despite a temp jump that stayed up till AF?? Why might that be? Any thoughts?


----------



## Cppeace

baby D, I looked back at your ff for last month. You didn't have enough preovulation temps for them to call it without a pos opk or other fertile info entered. 

I feel I will. My temp is running in the 99s today so I expect my bbt to be in the 98s tomorrow and FF will give me crosshairs if my temp is above 97.9 tomorrow. 

Jez, to my knowledge you have to post your pic to a third party photo site like photobucket or have a direct link to the picture on whatever site it is on. If it is on another site you can right click the pic and go to properties and should see the address for it you can copy.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace if you feel you ovulated you probably did. Hopefully it'll be clear which day soon so you can track it. 

baby d I'm not help at charts, sorry lol

jez I have no clue how to enter spoilers.

Tex just a guess but I think we are pretty similar in views/values:thumbup:

Shae yay for choosing a program! 

Re percentiles: I really don't think they should bother sharing that information with parents unless its abnormally out of the average in a way that could indicate a problem, you know?


----------



## wookie130

Ccp- I read somewhere recently that side-boob pain is indicative that ovulation has already occurred. I found that tidbit when I was having my own side-boob pain, and I can't remember where I read it.

Fern- Does baby boy have a name? Or are you keeping him anonymous? I'm SO GLAD to hear that your sister was your birthing partner, and that husband is stepping up and doting on the baby! That's encouraging. You certainly don'jt need any spousal drama right now. Just breathe every second in with the baby, and enjoy his newness...that's such a precious, fleeting stage.

Kitty- :hugs: I concur with the others who are telling you to be seen by your doc. I also had horrific morning sickness with both babies that lingered to 16 weeks with my daughter, and to 22 weeks with my son. :( It's miserable. The Rx nausea medication is really helpful, and perhaps the doctor can help you with a nutritional plan to help you gain back some of what you've lost. I know that with severe morning sickness, weight loss isn't uncommon during pregnancy, but it's certainly something you need some help with. :hugs: 

Campn- Count me in with the gals who forgot to mention how beautiful little baby J is!!! I saw her picture, and I may or may not have squealed out loud from the cuteness, seriously. :rofl: Both of my babies were a pair of dinkers...I have to admit that I kind of relished having tiny babies.

Jez- I'm pretty sure there is nothing more glorious to witness as a mother than your baby's first smiles back at you. If it doesn't melt a mother into a puddle of smarmy goo, than I just don't even know. Enjoy! The toddler years will often bring more scowls and tears, and you'll YEARN for those sweet little smiles.


----------



## Cppeace

That's good to hear, Wookie. It's definitely new for me. I noticed it yesterday and was trying to figure what I could have done to make it sore, but nothing came to mind. It is still pretty much in full force today and now the left side is getting some soreness as well. Is just weird.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kitty, I would not bring it up until you've talked to someone out of work about it. Preferably a legal representative. Especially when it comes down to wording because you want to be very particular about how you say it so it comes off as polite but knowing and seeking your rights. If you know what I mean. Also I agree get a ride if you can. Driving hungry and sleepy is as bad as driving tipsy..

Green lol did not know that but I swear when I am in self checkout it only pops up on items I buy out of the cold section and not the shelves. Idk. I don't look closely. Product of growing up spoiled and privileged lol

-Missing like five pages in between so will read those in a minute-

Shae! Congrats on officially committing!!! :happydance:

Peace I agree I think if you think you Oed coupled with the positive opks then methinks you did and hopefully get those crosshairs soon


----------



## Jezika

My placenta can be found at this link. Do NOT look if you're squeamish!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zkjmcakmvqnkzxr/Placenta 1.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## shaescott

You actually can upload straight to BnB, you don't need to put it on photobucket or the like. It's the paper clip button on advanced. 

Jez, holy crap that's gnarly! I definitely could not eat something that came out of me looking like that. 

Thank you all for the congratulations etc! Not sure who asked, but I'll be an hour and 20 minutes from home. Not too bad.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, my mom recommends ondansetron aka Zofran. But obviously it's prescribed so you'll have to talk to your doctor either way.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS oh man! I was going to ask when boobs start leaking but I guess i got my answer

Re political areas, I agree. Areas tend to be dominated by one viewpoint. I only became more open to other ideas when the 2008 election happened, and I looked up how my state voted on something. I used to think all of Cali was blue, and then I realized it's just SF and LA and most of the state is actually red. So I'm always open to hear how and why people think the way they do. I get really uncomfortable at work because one teacher is always on her phone bashing Trump. The other day a coworker took a dig at pro-life people (most around here are pro-choice), and it got really uncomfortable when my other coworker was like wtf I'm pro-life. And then today this coworker was asking me about stuff and I kept trying not to talk about it A- I don't want to and B- it's against our contract!!! And when I said I stay out of politics, she asked what I was going to do when they started deporting my students. Assuming I have an issue with deportation. Super awkward.

Jez LOVE that Tilly is smiling back at you!!! So cute!!!

Gigs sorry dad is stubborn about moving. I was just talking to my mom about it, she lives 30-40 minutes away. She was saying how she should quit her job or job share but even then she can't babysit with traffic and my being so far.

Fern yay that things worked out with hubs and sister! No idea what rooming in means lol but yay for sleep!

Not sure what else I missed but yeah I tried. I just made two things of pasta, one for my late lunch snack and then one to eat for dinner. I ate both. Ugh. K I have 23 more essays to grade!


----------



## Cppeace

Jez,wow that is very red for a placenta from my views of home birthers. Usually they are more purplish.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Jez. Having never seen placenta. Was like not expecting that lol


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, wow that looks like a well used placenta! Thanks for sharing the pic. I find it very cool :) but then I also enjoyed my college classes of human biology. 
As for smiles and giggles, coos and caaas from L: he'll do his thing but then always turns his head away at the end like a little heart breaker ;)

Fern, looking forward to your birth story. So happy to hear your hubby is showing his better side!

Gigs, too bad about your parents. My mom would not move either, she loves her neighbors and her friends in her area too much.. dad on the hand says if someone offered the right amount of money he'd sell and move in a heartbeat. (Their area is very popular and is high in demand but rarely do enough houses go on the market). It is not unheard of that if a neighbor sells that a neighboring house will get an inquiry too.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs 3 hrs isn't as bad as us,my family lives 12 hours north in Oregon. When we move to VA we will be much closer to DHs family in NC,like 3 hrs from his dad but 5 from his mom.

PL is it that no one wants to leave the area where your parents live?

Kitty you might ask your doc about vitamin b6. It worked wonders for my nausea, and I felt more comfortable with it than a prescription. Zofran didn't work for me. 

Dobs I know how you feel with the awkward coworkers. My counterpart in our office is constantly bashing trump, it's exhausting.all of the big cities are pretty liberal but cali has so many rural farming areas that really are more conservative. And I never leaked in any of my pregnancies so that might be one you avoid lol

I'm craving ice cream so bad.


----------



## shaescott

Zofran doesn't work for everyone. My family keeps it in the car on road trips and in the house for when we get a stomach bug or feel sick during a trip. My mom and sister get awful migraines and often have to take them to prevent throwing up, so that's why we have the prescription. It works great for that kind of stuff. My mom says it still often works for morning sickness but every woman is different.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm leaking... just not out of my boobs lol tmi but I have been nothing but watery cm for the last two days. Freaks me out because I'm getting this crampy feeling by my cervix like a hanging pressure =/

Still I would share mine! I had a craving and bought two (buy one get one)! But now I don't want them lolol vanilla and cookie dough


----------



## gigglebox

Woah, back up y'all...

Cpp, CANDY thermometer? Do you make homemade candy????! Please share pictures if you do?

Jez...eww. Lol! I'm definitely like "well, maybe I don't want to look at my placenta after all..." :haha: i thought they appeared more clear than that, kind of like a jellyfish with an abundance of veins. 

Shae, congrats on the next chapter of your life!

Still, you're right, 3 hrs isn't terrible but as I'm likely going to be the one that steps in when they're older when they need the physical presence of family, I hope they come closer, especially since I'll have at least a couple kids to consider when planning trips. They're also about 2 hours away now, so moving further will be an adjustment...not to mention I could use help with babysitting soon :haha: I'm being selfish.

Dobs, yikes...it's like pregnancy -- you just NEVER assume anyone's pregnancy status! Don't comment unless you actually KNOW. Also, I'm a leaking machine with watery/creamy cm. started wearing panty liners when I remember :blush:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol, sorry to disappoint but I don't think I've ever taken a picture of any of my candy. I make a variety though: caramel, fudge, boiled cookies(No bakes as they are also called), filled chocolates, peanut butter cups, hard candies. I also make ice cream, bake, cook cajun food and pretty much anything else lol


----------



## pacificlove

Still, the area is very popular, everyone wants to move there but hardly anyone is leaving ;) it's in a great school district, decent lots, good big houses, park like setting, well established old trees, etc people love it!


----------



## gigglebox

Cppeace said:


> Lol, sorry to disappoint but I don't think I've ever taken a picture of any of my candy. I make a variety though: caramel, fudge, boiled cookies(No bakes as they are also called), filled chocolates, peanut butter cups, hard candies. I also make ice cream, bake, cook cajun food and pretty much anything else lol

*drool*


----------



## Jezika

CP what are boiled cookies? I never knew you could boil them! And hard candy? Wow, impressive!


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace holy crapoly that sounds amazeballs mmmmmm also no idea what this boiled cookie is

PL looove the cooing of L and how he turns away at the end heheh. So cute!

Gigs ty for making me feel better. I was starting to feel really weird lol


----------



## Cppeace

https://images.bigoven.com/image/upload/v1419037219/no-bake-chocolate-peanut-butter-coo-4.jpgBoiled cookies are often called No bake cookies it's basically a kind of fudge but you put in oatmeal and peanut butter. Made right they are firm enough to not fall apart but still very soft when bitten into.

Hard candy is actually pretty easy. Basically just boil longer and add flavoring and coloring. Fudge is the hardest to me. It has to be perfect temp for perfect amount of time or it's too soft or too hard.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I've made no bake cookies but they didn't require any boiling??? Different thing maybe?

Dobs I totally caved and went for an oreo mcflurry...which is funny Cuz I hate McDonald's lol oh and I'm always "wet" or leaking down there during pregnancy so I hear ya. 

Gigs maybe they'll change their minds when they get old enough to need to be closer. One can hope right? I can't wait to be near DHs family. He will be so much happier. Oooooo and awkward is she pregnant or is she just fluffy people make me sooooo uncomfortable. Like I never know what to say or not say Cuz I'm not sure and ugh. It's awkward.

Kitty are you feeling any better?

PL sounds like your parents got the perfect place lol is it a small town?

Shae oh yeah I have friends who swore by Zofran. I think maybe because I was legitimately sick from preeclampsia that maybe that's why it didn't work? Idk...


----------



## shaescott

CP, I know I don't agree with you on many things, but Lordy do I respect you and your skills and knowledge. I'm so jealous of all the things you know how to do, like sew and garden and homestead, and that you have time for all that cooking. Do you work outside of the home as well? I can't imagine having time for that!

Still, possibly. I don't know much about how that stuff works. But if you have pre-eclampsia you don't really wanna suppress the symptoms, you wanna get medical attention, don't you?


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, I work from home, but it is a normal 8ish hours a day job doing customer assistance just from home. You like things, or have interests you find time to pursue them. I also write(Published author) and am learning animation as well lol

Still, no the ones I showed above are what Cajuns call Boiled cookies. Basically it is sugar, cocoa, and butter, bring to boil for x amount of time, then stir in the peanut butter and oatmeal. Remove from heat keep stirring a minute or so more. Put in dollops on a tray covered in wax paper- wallah scrumptious fudgy peanut butter fiber filled candies.


----------



## StillPraying

Unfortunately preeclampsia can't be detected until after 20 weeks. So they honestly just thought I was one of those unlucky women who was really sick her whole pregnancy lol and even then they didn't catch it until I had to be induced because my bp skyrocketed. It's a tricky thing to have. But it's why I take baby asprin.


----------



## Jezika

Uhh so I totally imagined the cookie dough to be placed in boiling water :$
I guess those would be more like dumplings...


----------



## pacificlove

Still, nope! Capital of the province! 

Dobs, I had extra wetness during pregnancy too. Tmi but it got crazy wet during sex! 
As for leaky boobs, I think I had a bit of colostrum leaking from the mid twenties weeks and on. Never more then a few drops. I left it alone, no expressing it. Nipple stimulation can bring on Braxton Hicks or even labor. It basically tells your breasts "someone needs it, let's produce it" if you start expressing before baby is here.

Mil, makes great fudge... I have yet to get her recepe. Hubby has asked her a few times. Many years ago she shared her apple pie recipe which according to hubby I have now mastered. (It's his favorite!!) I have a feeling she's a bit jealous because now hubby doesn't have to ask her anymore for Apple pie but still has to ask her for fudge so I think she won't be sharing her recipe for a while.


----------



## baby D

Wow CP you really are a jack of all trades! I wish I could sew and as for baking -- my hubby often offers to cook the dinner &#128514; Can't think why....&#128561;

Jez thanks for sharing your placenta! It really does look different to what I was expecting! I didn't think to look at mine but I might next time!


----------



## kittykat7210

I have found my employee handbook, turns out they can't reduce my maternity leave, so I will be speaking with the area manager asap with my employee handbook in tow XD the REALLY annoying thing is that I got pregnant 13 days too early!! Otherwise I'd be entitled to 12 weeks FULL pay!!!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsx1foezib.jpg


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, yup that handbook makes it pretty clear. Go get your extra time!

So I started temping today. I made the alarm a voice recording where I start singing good morning and then say ok grab your BBT thermometer and stick it in your vagina, NOT YOUR MOUTH (cuz consistency and I don't wanna mix the two) etc


----------



## gigglebox

Still, re my parents that's what I'm afraid of...if they're going to eventually be close, I want them to be here NOW while we (our whole family) can really enjoy their healthy days and my kids can have a good relationship with their grandparents, which I didn't really have until I was much older and I wish I did. I don't want them to start having failing health, then move close when they need lots of help. Obviously I'll do what I have to to help regardless but the grandchild/grandparent relationship is really important me.

Shae, I'd wager Cpp didn't have many of these skills when she was 20. You have a ton of time to learn whatever you want! I think it's great you're aiming to learn sewing this year. Maybe write down some goals to tackle some other new skills next? Also...not gonna lie, waking up to my own voice would freak me out lol

Yeah,mthe pregnant thing is sticky. I actually had a student in class ask me the other night :haha: he goes, "can I ask you a personal question?" And I just said, "yeah, I'm pregnant, is that what you were going to ask?" And he says, "yup" and then asked the standard how far along, etc. I'd be horribly offended if I wasn't pregnant, but since I am I am relieved people think that and not just that I'm chunky. I actually tell people at the start of class that I am and their money goes toward my hospital bills, so I thank them. Makes things less awkward, plus people stop trying to convince me to drink (I'm telling you, students in every class try to convince me to drink hahahha).


----------



## shaescott

Haha Gigs it doesn't sound like my voice in my head, so it's okay. If it did, it would probably freak me the f*ck out. But it's how it sounds on a recording and to other people. So, yeah. It worked. It woke me up, and I took my temperature. Then I put it in FF cuz I was awake enough cuz I was gonna have to get up soon anyway. 
*Edit:* I needed an alarm that would actually remind me to temp. Otherwise I would forget. 
That's pretty funny about your student. But at least you're actually pregnant, like you said. And it's good that the classes are funding your hospital bills. 

The water in my house is broken. It stopped while I was washing a load of laundry, and it was almost at the spin cycle so I turned it to that and it started working. Bless Jesus haha! But zero taps work, so no shower for me this morning. Also, I had to take my meds and brush my teeth using a bottle of water. The plumber should be coming today, thank goodness. We have a well, and it seems the pump may be broken. It broke 2 years ago, so my mom is NOT happy. My dad tried the basic things of checking the switches to make sure it didn't get turned off or anything, and the plumber on the phone had him check other stuff in the utility room, but he couldn't figure it out on his own. So yeah, they'll be showing up today hopefully. Our heat is hot water, so thank god we got heated mattress pads for Christmas... cuz obviously the electricity was still working. I didn't use it for sleeping though, because it didn't really feel colder than usual to me, and I didn't want it to affect my temp. I used it before bed and then turned it off to actually go to sleep.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think I would possibly be forced to strangle myself if it was my voice on the wake up call. I don't do mornings.


----------



## shaescott

lol. It was the only way I could guarantee that I would remember to temp when the alarm went off. Otherwise I would definitely forget.


----------



## shaescott

CP and other sewers: do I need a special needle to sew kits? Like cotton Lycra or 100% cotton knits? Also, any tips for that? I'm thinking I'll practice with the material I already have, which isn't for clothes, but I can use it to get used to using the sewing machine and using patterns and stuff. I found stuff for snaps for the onesies, and it's not too bad for pricing, so that's all good and dandy.


----------



## Cppeace

Hand sewing doesn't matter as much, on a machine, yes, you need certain numbers for certain materials. The softer/slicker/thinner(Thin knits, satin) the material the smaller the size of needle. The thicker the material(denim, leather) the heavier or bigger your needle will be. They range from size 8-19 in the US. 

Gigs is right, I add new skills all the time. I've learned a lot since I was 20- I go out of my way to learn stuff almost every day. Some things I rarely will use, like installing sheet rock, but as I know about them and have done them it usually only takes me a few minutes to be right back to doing it. Lol I am not super woman. For instance I can't ride a bike or roller skate lol

Anywho, got my crosshairs as I knew I would. :happydance:
Just was a odd warm month overall.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, you are superwoman! Those cookies sound fantastic! Prailines are kind of made like that too, right? I've made prailines before, but it's been awhile.

Pacific, if they live in the capital, does that mean they live in Victoria? I love that city! I've only been once, almost 10 years ago, but it was gorgeous. I liked the low-key feel of it versus the busyness of Vancouver (though I loved Vancouver too).

Congrats on choosing your school Shae!

Hope everyone else is doing well! Gotta head to work!


----------



## Cppeace

Pralines are similar yeah, Michelle and aww thanks :)


----------



## shaescott

CP- I can't ride a bike either! My sister was born when I was on training wheels, so my parents got a little too busy for teaching me to ride a bike haha! Is there some kind of guide to what size needles to use like with yarn, on fabric labels? Or some other guide? And do all these needle sizes fit in the same sewing machine?

Edit: oh, and congrats on CH's!


----------



## Cppeace

I personally use the guide that came with my machine but this site gives pretty good info. 
https://dianassewinglessons.blogspot.com/p/what-size-sewing-machine-needles-should.html

:)


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so I've clearly got some ewcm going on-. I'm on cd8. It looks like I may be going to O early? Or at the least on time. I'm gonna go to the dollar tree and get some opks and see what is going on.

Diet is going well- down to 180.5 this morning. So I have lost at least 3 pounds this week. Maybe a bit more. 

I know nothing about sewing my mom can but I can't even do a button haha. I mean I am sure I could if it came down to it and it had to be done-I know the general mechanics of how it's supposed to work just never actually did it myself.

I looovvveee no bake cookies. But not everyone's cookies are created equal. It's one of those things that is super easy to mess up... but yeah I want one sooo bad now....


----------



## campn

Dobs, that's so inappropriate from your coworkers! If you respectfully refuse to discuss politics she should respect that instead of accuse you of things! For people to call for tolerance, they're so intolerant of any disagreeing opinion. I've always been the devils advocate, I will argue with both parties and call both out on the hypocrisy. I'm avoiding Facebook now... it's like Trump being POTUS the end of the world! Like it's only 4 years guys... any laws he makes can always be reversed later.


----------



## StillPraying

Campn I don't mind if people voice their opinions, I do mind when they're disrespectful or only tell half of a story to make it look worse than it is. It's pretty uncomfortable when people assume that everyone around them is liberal minded, and when they find out you're not? Well now your a racist, sexist, Islamophobic, homophobic, deplorable bigot. There is no tolerance unless you have liberal views. I live it every day.


----------



## campn

StillPraying said:


> Campn I don't mind if people voice their opinions, I do mind when they're disrespectful or only tell half of a story to make it look worse than it is. It's pretty uncomfortable when people assume that everyone around them is liberal minded, and when they find out you're not? Well now your a racist, sexist, Islamophobic, homophobic, deplorable bigot. There is no tolerance unless you have liberal views. I live it every day.

I'm so sorry! I know what it's like too, you could be the most loving person but if you disagree God forbid you become the devil. I've some conservative friends in Sweden and Germany and they hate their lives there cause they can't even state their opinion without getting nailed to the wall. We can disagree on things but respectfully! Politics aren't everything about a person.


----------



## campn

Shae, congrats on choosing your school hun!!! This is so exciting! Do you have a specific department/ward in mind you'd like to be in?


----------



## Cppeace

Glad to hear you have some ewcm Tex.. Get busy,hon :)


----------



## shaescott

Campn, I want to do either trauma/ER or L&D.


----------



## Jezika

CP yay for crosshairs. Also, would you consider learning to ride a bike now, or do you feel there's no need? A friend of mine just learned as an adult, and it went pretty well.

All this talk of sewing is making me want to impulse-buy a sewing machine, which I really shouldn't because there's no slave in my apartment and historically I've rarely used my impulse buys even before having a baby (my previous impulse buys over the years include an electric violin, an electric piano, an erhu, a xylophone, an adult scooter, a clothes steamer, a thing that projects real-looking constellations on the ceiling, ice skates, a snowboard and roller skates... and I'm sure there's much more... yikes).

So I think I will stick to my needle felting, which I actually love, but it takes a lot of time.


----------



## Cppeace

I actually plan to learn to ride and bought a bike that I had to replace parts on but no clue where I will learn to ride it. Maybe on the road on Sunday when there is less traffic. I dunno lol


----------



## pacificlove

Michelle, yes you are spot on! 

Sigh.. I've been saying to hubby for a while that I want a sewing machine but honestly I have no idea when I'd squeeze in the time to use it now that Logan is here?

I feel like I am forgetting someone or something


----------



## Jezika

I think i said 400 years ago that I'd lost some of my craft stuff. I'll try to do that later.

ETA: POST, not lost. What a weird thing to say otherwise...


----------



## campn

Shae, I vote for L&D cause you get to cuddle lots of babies! :D


----------



## Jezika

Here is a needle felt cat, some digital art I made of my SIL's cat and the interior of my makeshift dolls house (can't really take as much credit for crafting a lot of that though).
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-15 23.42.59.jpg
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 9









2015-12-15 23.50.10.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 4









2015-12-19 19.23.50.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 7









2016-01-23 15.53.56.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jezika

And jewellery I made from sterling silver (I LOVED making these but need access to a hardcore workshop :( ). Can't remember if I posted these before.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2496.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2495.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2500.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_2498.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2494.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## StillPraying

Jez 400 years ago...and no slave in your apartment??lol lol what is needle felting?

PL as they get older they are easier to entertain for longer periods of time. I'm enjoying my sewing now because I highly doubt I'll be able to sew with a newborn, toddler, and kindergartener lol I love that my girls entertain each other for the most part.

CPPeace good luck with the bike! I love bike rides. oh I think the no bake ones I made you just melted everything together in the microwave lol 

Shae my MIL worked in both. She still does rotations in the ER at the hospital she works at (very small hospital) She said she had to stop working in L&D because she emotionally couldn't handle dealing with women who should not be mothers. It was very sad and she just felt it was not the place for her. 

Tex yay for ewcm!! :thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Oh wow Jez that's so cool!


----------



## shaescott

Well, we'll see how I'm feeling about blood once the time goes. I can deal with blood coming out of the vagina, we'll have to see with other parts of the body. 

I'm trying to figure out the sewing machine, but it's sending all the thread to inside the machine. Do I have to keep pulling on the thread constantly so it doesn't run out like that?


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like you don't have your bobbin right. You have to have he bobbin threaded and then facing the right way for your machine


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, wow girl you have skill! I had the opportunity once to try felting... I created a round ball :haha:

Still, that is so sad for your mom. That's not something I ever thought of. Nurses see it all, the good and the bad.. :( 

Gosh, I am so torn if I want Logan to grow up, either way I can't stop it from happening..


----------



## Cppeace

Jez your crafts are awesome. I always wanted to do some metal smithing. I have books on jewelry making just not the supplies lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jez!! I love the silver work! That ring especially. How difficult is it to make if you have all the necessy supplies? And yeah...don't you hate when apartments don't supply slaves? :haha:

Shae, it's good to have a preference but keep an open mind. My SIL went into rotations thinking she'd love doing cardiovascular stuff, and came out loving the rotation she did at a family practice the most.

Grrrr forgot things again. Guess that's common among us all, eh?


----------



## Jezika

omg did i say something about slaves as a typo??? I can't see it!

will answer question soon - tilly wrigglingz!!


----------



## Jezika

Gah this kid is doing really well sleeping at night (touch wood) but is totally clingy during the day so I can't get on much done and wearing her in a wrap hurts my back since I pulled something a few days ago. I love holding and cuddling her but a girl's gotta get sh*t done, you know?

Anyway, the jewelry is really easy to make with the way I was doing it. That is... carving the jewelry out of wax ( there is a name for the technique but I can't remember now - lost wax or something). You use all sorts of files and can melt stuff onto other stuff, and it's pretty easy. Then the whole thing gets cast into silver or some other metal, and the rest of the work is just polishing it up with files and polishing techniques. I am not a professional by any means since I just took two courses in it, but it was super fun and I think with your artistic talent you would make some great stuff. 

I see Voice dictation thinks I'm American and writing jewelry instead of jewellery. It also doesn't seem to recognize my British accent even though my Settings are set up that way, because when I said cast it wrote cost grrr


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, Logan is the same! I can rarely put him down..Sleeping on someone: always! But now that he has awake moments I can put him into his bouncy chair for short periods. Got half an hour to fold laundry, make a batch of dog food and clean the kitchen yesterday. Logan was happy to watch.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- how long are her sleep stretches now? I'm so jealous, but I also have two so even if one sleeps 4 or 5 hours I'm not!


----------



## shaescott

CP- yup, that's it. I didn't even know there was a bobbin thing going on. I asked my mom and she was like "did you set up the bobbin" and I was like "the what?" lol. She offered to help me figure it out this weekend, so maybe if I have time after work...


----------



## Cppeace

Lol the bobbin is easy most machine have a certain pattern. The video I shared forever ago I believe she shows you how to thread and set the bobbin for most machines. There should be a little door or latch you can open under you needle and in there is prolly a bobbin, if not you have to locate one that will fit your machine.

The bobbin is feeding thread from the bottom and the top thread on the sppol at the top feed it from above. You get two threads, making the sewing stronger and faster.


----------



## campn

Jez, I felt exactly the same with Ben (the first one gets all the shocked feelings lol) I couldn't get anything done, but after realizing how quickly they grow up and no longer want to cuddle, I'm trying to enjoy it as much as I can, so with Juliette I'm like please take your time! Whatever can wait! I'm already so sad she's over 4 months old, and thinking I could be doing it all for the last time!


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, that's exactly the reason why I am so torn about wanting L to grow up... Loving those cuddles on the other hand some things need to get done around here and others have to wait... Insert a deep sigh here


----------



## StillPraying

MY CAT WILL NOT LEAVE ME ALONE. She's making me CRAZY. Also I literally had a conversation with myself since my husband has headphones on while he plays video games. :wacko:

Anyways....

Shae I'm sure you'll find a spot in nursing that you love, and it may surprise you to find it wasn't a spot you initially chose. A close friend of mine went into it thinking she wanted to do trauma, wound up preferring surgery. You've got so many options. Also lol at "bobbin thing going on" hahaha that cracked me up. 

Jez the jewelry or jewellery sounds lovely! And because you mentioned your British accent I now read your posts in a British accent in my head hahaha

Enjoy the cuddles and newness and tinyness ladies. My first baby girl turns FIVE tomorrow :cry: you blink and they're so big.


----------



## mrs.green2015

All this baby cuddles talk makes me cherish mine even more. I'm already dreading the day they don't lay on my chest asleep. I do have to say it's much easier to cuddle one at a time. Two is a little of a struggle. 

Shae- I forgot to say congratulations on choosing a program! You'll be a great nurse. 

Campn- I just noticed your pic of Juliette with the blue background. Is that a fuzzy blanket you got from Walmart? If so my boys have the same one! One has the blue one and one has a grey one.


----------



## Jezika

Green - she sleeps sometime between midnight and 1am (bad, I know), then gets up for feeds at around 3, 6 and 9 (give or take a few hours). And I include 9 as a feed because we go back to bed till 11... sometimes even 12. Because what else is mat leave for?

Are you guys telling me Tilly will stop being cuddly at some point? When?! Why?!?!

Still - lol @ talking to yourself. How long did you go!?


----------



## StillPraying

Jez it was a good 8ish min rant that I was telling him about this very immature girl we know and he was saying "mhm" only it wasn't to me because he cut me off mid sentence to yell "dude no I said go around!" Do then I asked did you even hear me? No response
..then keeps talking to his "dudes" so....that was a good indication that I had been talking to myself.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg Jez yes!!!!!!! This is out exact schedule! We wait until right after a feed (usually around 12-1am) then go to bed. Waking is all different but I take care of one boy and DH takes the other (no idea what I'll do when he goes back to work) and we sleep until anywhere from 10am-noon!!! I don't even feel quilty anymore because between diaper changes, feeding, and pumping I'm up for an hour every time we wake.


----------



## pacificlove

I've tried going to bed before 11pm only to have a fussy baby until 11pm. Our schedule gets a little messed up over weekends when hubby is home as he gets up quite early for work and wants to go to bed early when he gets home... Pretty sure that some nights we still have a 3am feed, but I tend to fall asleep during it!
Logan then wakes between 4 and 5 am for a feed, sleeps until 7 or 8 am again. Doesn't matter how much sleep I get the farm animals still need to be fed and let out of their barns before 9am... 
Some days I'll have a nap with Logan on the couch ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

How do you manage sleep with a newborn? I'm going to a wedding on September 16th, if I am 2 weeks late then baby will only be 10 days old for the wedding...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- it's easier/ different than I thought. I am actually trying to sleep so much longer like 10-12hrs but I'm up every 2-4 hours feeding so I don't sleeep the whole time. Sleeping is possible most nights. There are some nights they're fussy or gassy and no one sleeps. Just know it's possible. And after a few nights of no sleep you just get used to it and can function without lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm going to ghost for a bit. A bunch of crap hit the fan and my anxiety is cycling. It's 3am and I woke up because I kept having nightmares. And then it makes me feel like I'm going to have a kid with high anxiety just like me if I can't calm the eff down over stupid shit which makes my heart race faster.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby I'm so sorry you're having a rough time. Take all the time you need to feel better.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs!!! Don't ghost until you tell us what hit the fan!!!! LOL! I'm only kiddin'. Take the time you need. I hope everything is okay with you, and Doblet.


----------



## baby D

For those of you that remember my whole keyboard hook with hubby.... it's working still &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I'm on with a def chance this month hopefully &#128514;


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear your stressed out Dobby. Take all the time you need. 

Glad your chances are improving babyD.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you're stressed hon. Take all the time you need but just know, just cause you feel a certain way doesn't mean it will reflect on your babe at all. My big sis was so scared her stressing and moodiness would mean a insecure screamy baby but my neice was awesome and gave very little issues.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty like Mrs g said, they sleep for 2-3 hours at a time, you'll get your 8 hours of sleep, just not in one stretch.
As for the wedding, babies sleep, poop and eat (and not necessarily in that order). L is happiest when he's being held. They'll sleep through a lot of noises too.
My biggest concern would be the germs from other people wanting to hold a newborn.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- we're all here for you when you're ready. You're in my thoughts. 

Still PL makes a good point. They can sleep through anything. We were told when they sleep to keep it kind of loud so they get used to sleeping through loud noises. We can vacuum the room they're sleeping in with no problem. And as PL said being held they fall right to sleep. You'll learn how they like to be held right away.


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't think I'll be passing him/her around, I'm sure people will respect my desire for them not to passed round like a doll? Thanks for the advice girls! 

dobs I'm sorry you're stressing, and I hope things get better for you, take all the time you need.


----------



## baby D

Sending you hugs Dobs xx We are here if you need us xx


----------



## pacificlove

Logan will sleep right through our dog barking, he's a big boy with a big bark. My mom came up for a two night visit and brought her dog. Same breed but has a higher pitch of bark. Everytime she barked Logan flinched. Babies do get used to the common noises around them, if she had stayed longer I think Logan would have gotten used to it.

Dobs, sorry you are feeling down, big cyber hugs!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby hugs :hugs: and look into deep breathing exercise, that helps me when I'm anxious and it helps with blood/oxygen flow -- all good things for you and baby!

Commenting also that babies get used to sounds in utero.


----------



## baby D

Ha ha Gigs loving your ticker today! Who doesn't love popcorn!


----------



## Jezika

Green - wow our schedules totally are the same! I'm up for about an hour each time too, though that's getting less now because she feeds in bed where I can doze off (safely) and she doesn't poop or pee much during the night (I've been told it's okay to not change them if they're not uncomfortable - I also put lots of good quality diaper cream on her so she's never had diaper rash). And I've totally slept till noon before. You're right, we shouldn't feel guilty. It took a while for me to realize that, especially when I hear other kids are going to bed and getting up early, but apparently that schedule gets gradually established at 3 months onwards. Can I just say what an awesome job you're clearly doing with two babies?! I'm sure you'll figure out a way to make it work once DH is back to work. How are you feeling emotionally, btw? I had such bad baby blues from week 2-4.

Dobs - big hugs, my love. Hope you feel better soon, and please just remember that a bit of stress, even if super intense, is really common. You just want to avoid being constantly in fight or flight mode throughout your entire pregnancy, so try not to be so hard on yourself. <3

Still - your story about talking to yourself made me laugh. And I'm intrigued by the immature friend story.

Kitty - I agree re: newborns sleeping through everything. My only concern with going out with a 2- to 4-week-old would be ME picking up germs that may make me sick (baby is pretty well protected) and just not feeling ready to be out and about and worrying about changing and feeding and crying. I'm still not confident in going out and being around other people for longer stretches of time for that reason, but I'm not the most laid back mum in that regard! I know others are way less fearful of these things and just go with the flow.


----------



## gigglebox

Ladies...need some suggestions.

So after a lot of pondering, I think I want to start another youtube channel. This time it'll be anonymous, I mean obviously my face will be out there but I'll have a fake name. The idea of the channel would be to educate women on their bodies and all available options of birth control. The end goal would be spreading knowledge to avoid unwanted pregnancies, especially in teens. I figure I could easily do several episodes talking about different BC methods (an episode per method), and maybe interview some women who went through teen pregnancy (as it stands I have several ladies I can use as resources, including a couple that have terminated, one that adopter her baby out, and one who went on to raise the baby). I want to talk about what your body actually goes through when pregnant, like the emotional side of it and the physical side. I want to start an open discussion about miscarrying and how that experience feels -- that is something I feel strongly about because I HATE that it's so taboo (my opinion is it shouldn't be; this taboo forces so many to feel isolated in a situation where they actuallu relate to so many!). 

What do you all think? 

Also, what should I name the channel/show? That's where I'm really stuck. I want something like "taking charge of your fertility", but obviously that's taken :haha: I want to avoid using words like "empower", because it's not about empowerment...it's about education and protecting yourself. Women need to be responsible for their bodies as they bare the burden of pregnancy should it happen.


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like a good thing to me Gigs. What about something like The Making of a Baby or Fertility, the unknown revealed or 50 Shades of Fertility ? lol Just suggestions


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I love that idea! I especially love the miscarriage talk because I also agree it shouldn't be taboo. It actually helped me a lot talking about my miscarriage, the whole experience. Talking about the ultrasound and seeing a perfectly healthy baby with a heartbeat, the bleeding, the actual feeling of passing the sac. It sounds weird but it helped me talking about it. 

Jez- thank you I'm really trying to stay on top of it lol DH actual leaves most days for a couple hours running errands and stuff so I do have some alone time with the boys. 
Emotionally I'm actually okay. The first couple weeks were really rough. But I think it was a combo of Michael being in the NICU, DH getting sick, and me healing from my c-section. Luckily after about a week of being home it calmed down. The hormones are real and definitely escalate emotions by 1,000!


----------



## gigglebox

That gave me an idea Green...

What if I call it "Let's talk fertility" and each episode would be "let's talk (insert subject here)"? Thoughts?

My worst time with des was the week immediately following birth...the hospital was chaos, then the hormone dump after birth. So. Intense. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## baby D

I think it's a brilliant idea!!
Hmmmm name wise I'm not sure -- im not overaly creative but I'll bet thinking &#128516;


----------



## baby D

Yes giggs! Let's talk fertility is perfect! Love the idea of inserting a new name for each episode!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'd watch it! I think that's a fabulous idea!


----------



## Cppeace

Let's Talk Fertility sounds great to me, Gigs.


----------



## StillPraying

Love the idea gigs, and when I move I'd be happy to talk about my mc (s) especially since 2nd trimester losses aren't as common. I don't know about the name though, if you're trying to reach young women, and even teens, they are going to assume by fertility it's about how to GET pregnant, and not education about how to prevent pregnancy.just a thought.


----------



## Cppeace

I'd be happy to talk about my experience as well. Would be classified as cryptic pregnancy and that is considered major taboo.


----------



## gigglebox

Des is taking a bath, and I'm looking out the window at the ducks where one is getting chased by two males trying to have sex with her :shock: happens all the time but so weird to think in the animal world, this is just how they do.

Hmm Still, interesting point about "fertility"...wonder if simply "let's talk" is taken? But i want something that indicates it's female sexual reproduction we're talking about...hmmm...

Btw, i was looking up youtube channels to make sure nothing like this exists, or is at least not easily found. I couldn't find anything,mbut I did find some weird "Sex Ed" channel with this "modern" sex ed videos. It was so strange...and uncomfortable to watch! It starts with a bunch of presumably teenagers having orgasms, then continues to sex ed class where the teacher is vulgar and uses "the F word" a lot. There are several episodes but I could only deal with one, and even that I had to skim through.


----------



## Cppeace

That sounds weird and inappropriate Gigs.. :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh it is. I reeeaaalllly hole this isn't something actually assigned to kids as part of their sex ed lessons. There were a lot of comments from teens saying, "oh I had to do this in 7th year it was so awkward" etc, but I'm not sure if they meant watch that you tube video or just take sex ed in school. God I hope it's the latter.


----------



## gigglebox

What about, "Ladies, let's talk"?

Just kidding, it already exists. 1 video about facial masks posted a year ago :roll:


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> What about, "Ladies, let's talk"?

I know your target audience would be mainly girls, but I think that limiting it to just girls would be a mistake, men have to deal with miscarriage and pregnancy as well albeit in a different way, but I think that some would still want to watch those episodes! Maybe you're thinking too literally, something like 'birds and bees' is a cute ish title whilst still getting people to understand what it's about if that makes sense?

EDIT: I just saw you're added bit XD


----------



## shaescott

I like the "Let's Talk" idea. If it's supposed to be helping prevent teen pregnancy I wouldn't call the channel fertility, but I'm not sure what else I would call it.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh my gosh! I just opened a bag of chocolate covered coconut almonds and that has to be the best smell on planet earth. I mean it hit me and I was I just want to be surrounded and bathed in this odor .... Just fabulous!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm excited about your description, except for coconut. Ewww. I'm not a fan, unless it's raw...or in water form...or milk. 

Hmm Kit that's an interesting point. I guess my thought is that I'd be mainly talking to women since I want to discuss a lot of effects of pregnancy on the female body, and to be honest I don't think any teen males viewers will be as interested (generally speaking). Ultimately women bare the burden of unwanted pregnancy, ultimately the decision on what to do is theirs so I do want to address men, but secondarily. The goal is to give women the knowledge to protect their own bodies. Men *should* also be responsible of course, but statistically women do way more research into this than man as well, and are more likely to subscribe to a channel like this. 

Hope that made sense...


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I kind of like "Fertili-talks: With Gigglebox." 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm sorry. I couldn't help myself.

Yeah, I think it would be fun. Women love to watch or listen to things that affirm how normal it is to feel or think something while trying to conceive, having a pregnancy loss, during actual pregnancy, or during the post-natal phase. It's really empowering to hear other women talk about how NORMAL something is...there's a comraderie and a sisterhood to be shared when we speak of painful things, or less glamorous aspects of our reproductive functions. It let's us know we're not alone. That's part of the reason why BnB is so wildly popular, I guess. ;)

Ccp- I could go for chocolate-covered ANYTHING right now, seriously. But, alas, I cannot, as I'm on day 12 of my Whole 30 right now, and I can't blow it. After my Whole 30, I'll be going Paleo, which is a lot more forgiving in the sweets department...I can at least eat some raw honey and maple syrup. I'm a sugar addict, so really the Whole 30 is doing a great job of resetting my body to not crave it. It's really been eye-opening, for sure.


----------



## campn

Wook, bless your heart! I first tried whole 30 three years ago and oh it was awful, I hated it, to me it was just another hyped up diet that will not work long term. I just can't deal with any diet that removes entire food groups out. I even read the book that the inventors of "Whole30" wrote.


----------



## Cppeace

different diets work well for different folks. I usually say for long term people need to learn portion control and to watch calories and binge eating.


----------



## campn

Green, you're my hero! I was just telling my sister about you (her son is 4 weeks older than Juliette!) cause she wants twins so bad and I told her how you're this trooper goddess and you make it all look too easy! Also you're the proof that our mom heart can expand and love more than just one! 

Re, the background of my picture; it's our bed spread! I just laid her on my bed and took the picture! I love anything with a print!! 

Please feel free to share baby pics of your gorgeous boys whenever you can. <3

Dobby, I just want to say I completely understand, I had no anxiety issues until my son hit about 18 months and everything became fight or flight for me (age where they run into traffic!) my anxiety is better but sometimes it's not but you just get through it somehow... big hug to you.


----------



## campn

Cppeace said:


> different diets work well for different folks. I usually say for long term people need to learn portion control and to watch calories and binge eating.

If you count calories you'll go crazy. Everyone just knows what food works better for them in general, I don't do well with carbs, once I limit that I shed weight. I couldn't be vegeterian cause I wouldn't eat anything that agrees with me, even grains make my stomach hurt.


----------



## StillPraying

We do paleoish in our house wook. Love the idea of limiting what processed food that I can. We don't however cut out dairy, I disagree with the paleo on that. Anyone looking into diets should consider watching "that sugar film" talk about an eye opener. I've been cutting out processed sugar since the end of November and it's been awesome. 

I personally think it's worse for men when it comes to "unwanted pregnancies". They literally have no say. If he wants the baby, he can't stop a woman from aborting, but if he doesn't want the baby he has to pay child support. Makes zero sense to me. Sorry, just had to throw that out there.

Ladies lets talk is cute but kind of makes me think were gonna have a "we are women here us roar" type talk. But if you are hoping to educate young girls on how their cycles work and how to prevent pregnancy, maybe like let's talk cycles. I like kitty's idea, maybe birds and the bees and what it really means. I think the issue is that you have several topics you want to cover, with a broad audience, so you need a name that works overall. Girl talk with Gigglebox is cute. Lol


----------



## StillPraying

Today is my dd1s 5th birthday! So we made today all about her. Birthday donut, trip to Barnes and Noble, lunch at Buffalo Wild Wings, she got her ears pierced, then we had dinner at the Spaghetti Factory. :wacko:
Tomorrow is her birthday party:) but I think I failed at the cake pops :( gonna try again in the morning. Anyway, wanted to share a pic of my big girl in her birthday dress made by yours truly:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







20170127_233958_opt.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## baby D

Gorgeous little lady you have there still!! Happy Burthday to her! &#127881;

A bit of help, is there a way to adjust BBT temps -- mine went up today but I forgot to set alarm so was taken a good hour to hour and 15 mins later than normal. Plus I was wrapped up in my quilt so possibly hotter than normal? I'm sure I read somewhere that you can adjust it?


----------



## baby D

I'm totally confused! I adjusted temp on a website I found and put that in and now FF has given me cross hairs and moved me from ovulating tomorrow to 3 days ago -- I don't think I did though as I've not had any positive OPKs yet? If I did then I don't think we BD with great timing as it would mean we did it on day of ovulation plus day after rather than the days leading up to ovulation! 
Am I more likely to be out of the game now? I read that 2 to 3 days prior to ovulation is the best time?


----------



## baby D

Plus I have a cold brewing and been feeling a bit under the weather yesterday and today so possibly I have a slight temperature which has made FF think I've ovulated? I guess I'll have to see what happens over next couple of days!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- you're way too sweet! I wish I was some sort of hero but I'm just like all the other moms taking it day by day (okay more like minute by minute) 

Still- your DD is absolutely adorable! And you're an awesome mom for making the whole day all about her plus throwing her a bday party! 

BabyD- you can adjust it (as you've figured out lol) but it all depends on the person ic you need to it not. I know J always adjusts and her charts are awesome. I never adjusted because waking late or early didn't seem to effect my temp so I'd say go with the temp that seems accurate to you. Also, if you're getting sick they won't be reliable anyway which is why FF might have given you CH. I don't think you've ovulated yet since you've been using opks. And the best bd timing (according to my fertility doctor) is the day of a positive opk and the day after. it worked for us 3 times! I hope that helps and makes sense as it's 330am and I'm running on virtually no sleep.


----------



## baby D

Thank you so much Green! Makes perfect sense! 

Another question -- is it possible to miss the surge in opk? I'm only testing once a day?


----------



## kittykat7210

baby D said:


> Thank you so much Green! Makes perfect sense!
> 
> Another question -- is it possible to miss the surge in opk? I'm only testing once a day?


It's very possible!! Some people have really short surges, once my surge was over by 12 o clock (midday) and if I hadn't used one at 10 I would have missed it!!


----------



## baby D

I'm wondering if that's what's happened then as today's test was actually lighter than the others I've done! But I had some ewcm today &#128561; I've seriously no clue and feel really confused!


----------



## baby D

Unless it wasn't ewcm but just left from BD last night &#128561; Actually no clue what's going on and only one OPK left! Should I use that today to check k again? Or tomorrow?


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah diets suck... I'm low carbing right now and yeah I am seeing results already but I miss potatoes and chips and crackers and stuff like that. 

Wookie-haven't tried whole 30 but my sis in law did and she said it was rough. Of corse then she got pregnant right after she did it so there's that lol

But the scale said 178.8 this morning soooo I've lost about 5 pounds so far. Goal is 10 more before I have my doctor appointment on Feb 28th.

The bad news is I think it's possible that I did ovulate already. I will have to see what happens with temps tomorrow and Monday but it looks like O day may have been yesterday. We only bd yesterday. Daughter has been sick so we didn't get to bd Wednesday or Thursday when I noticed more ewcm. I had a teeny bit yesterday and today my temp is up at 97.41 which is usually a post O range for me. The last cycle was long and it looks like this one is gonna be short. Well at least Feb is coming up fast and I can hopefully get some answers as to why this isn't happening for us. Unless of course we get luck this month! But I feel like a CD9 O is too early???? 

Gigs-your channel sounds interesting and I would definitely check it out-whatever you decide to call it lol


----------



## Cppeace

babyD, I dunno, it didn't seem like you had enough lower temps to me, but it definitely is possible. I mean like around the 35.6-35.7 area. The next few days should tell, though.


----------



## gigglebox

"Responsible sex"?

More later, extremely rough night


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs sorry you had a rough night, hope your day is better. I'll be thinking of names....I have some young friends coming to dds party so I can ask them as well.

BabyD I suck at understanding Temps. When I tried temping it never correlated to my opks so I gave it up lol I bought opks of Amazon so I could test early afternoon, mid afternoon, and evening. I found my surges were in the evening so then I only needed to do opks at that time. Hope that helps. You can also have surges but not ovulate yet as well. 

Peace are you testing early?


----------



## Cppeace

Shh You early testers are terrible lol I am trying to hold out for 10 dpo but all the pressures and such have me itching to test early lol


----------



## gigglebox

Still, your daughter is si freaking adorable!!!!!!! I absolutely love her dress <3 you made that??? Did you just "wing it" or did you use a pattern?

Des was up all night writhing in pain, poor kid. Consequently I was up until almost 7am. The whole night he was whining and wanted to be held, and then he'd calm down, then start screaming in pain so I thought he had bad gas since it was coming in waves. Finally at about 6:30am he called for me and when I got to him he said he had to pee, so I took him into the bathroom and he sat on the floor and puked all over himself :( then he stood up and peed himself. Poor kid was a mess, and it wreaked of curdled milk *vomit*

But, he finally felt better. He was running a fever at this point but no more pain. So he went back to bed and finally fell into a deep sleep. He was feverish and kind of hysterical when he first woke up around 10 but he's totally fine now, other than looking a bit ragged.

Sad thing is we didn't want to risk contaminating anyone so we have to miss the gender reveal party of our good friends :( I'm so bummed but it is what it is.

Diets: clean eating was what I found best for me. That is, no unprocessed food (except maybe on rare occasions).


----------



## Fern81

BabyD- I think that maybe you have yet to ovulate? Keep doing opks daily at the same time (afternoon urine, as undiluted as possible & long hold is best, make sure to hydrate properly after doing the test!). If you can, do 2 opks per day. And just keep temping and recording everything. In time, after a few cycles you will hopefully see a pattern emerge. Of course, fx it doesn't take many cycles ;)


----------



## Fern81

Uhh gigs, hope your poor son gets 100% better really soon. X


----------



## Jezika

Ah that's rough Gigs. Poor Des. Can you ask someone to facetime you when the gender is revealed so you can still kind of "be there"? Or video the reveal and send it to you after?

I have no advice on temping and OPKs. Well, nothing compared to all you others ladies and your expertise.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, Still, your girly looks so happy and radiant! No wonder with such a wonderful birthday!

I think someone else posted a birthday pic of their DD a few weeks ago and I think I forgot to comment, but I was like awwwww so cute.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez I'm trying to get someone to face time us but no one is responding :cry: 

Poor Des' fever is back. I forgot to mention this really sad and adorable thing that happened last night...we were in the bathroom because I was trying to get Des to try and poop (no luck), but he wanted to get down so he got of the toilet and just stood there crying...and I was sitting on a foot stool and started crying too, because it was around 5am at this point and i was exhausted and felt bad for him. So he looks at me and through his sobs, he goes, "Mommy you're sad. It's OK Mommy" and then he gave me a hug...which all made me cry more lol

Also I joked to hubs, however it's totally true, that I hadn't been up that late since I gave birth!


----------



## Cppeace

Aww gigs your son's words- your description- made me tear up. I sure hope he gets to feeling better soon and you get some rest tonight.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- poor baby! I hope he feels better soon. 

Fern- how are you and the little man doing? Do we get a picture?


----------



## Cppeace

Getting some definite light cramps in my uterus area now.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry guys, been busy working today. It was a crazy day and a long shift. I made a little video on the college stuff, most of it you guys already know I figure, but I recorded it on my iPhone 6s so it's better quality than the previous two. I haven't uploaded it yet, but I'll let you know when I do. I made it yesterday night.


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you ladies, she's something else lol she had a fantastic birthday party today at the bowling alley :) and thankfully none of the kids pinched their fingers or fell on the bowling balls lol 

Gigs sorry about des getting sick that sucks! My girls had a bug like that a few weeks ago. Not fun. Yes I made the dress, originally it was just a skirt that I copied off of pinterest, but then she asked for it to be a dress so I used another pattern to make the top part :) 

Peace do you normally cramp around this time?

I forgot what else I was gonna say. I feel off and dh is being annoying.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies <3 It's almost 9pm and I'm already in bed. Hoping I fall asleep easy and get a few consecutive hours in before either A. I have to pee or B. Des wakes up for anything. I dozed on the couch earlier but I think I got maybe 15-20 minutes and that was it...so total I'm running off of maybe 2.5 hours if you add it all up since yesterday morning around 8...? Pretty brutal. Probably not the ideal sleep schedule if my body is trying to fight off whatever Des has...hoping all is fine and I don't catch it, and if I do I don't end up with the high fever.


----------



## gigglebox

OH and my friend was able to face time me during our mutual friends baby announcement/cake cutting gender reveal -- it's a boy! I'm so thrilled <3 I'm excited that Levin will have a friend (hipefully) around his age. When I had Des, NONE of my friends were pregnant. I literally had one friend whose son is almost exactly 9 months older, but that age gap is so significant when they're young. They never played, and then we moved, and they moved. 

The gap between this current friend's baby and Lev will be about 10 weeks :thumbup: Even so, they are about two hours away currently :/ though they entertain the idea of moving down here. In the mean time, I'm thinking about looking for local moms in a group or something expecting babies around the same time. Have any of you had success with that?


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I know they have stroller mom groups here where they walk or run together. I plan to look for one when I move to Quantico. 

Does it sound weird that I just have a feeling that I will have preeclampsia again?


----------



## Jezika

Gigs my midwives just had me sign up to a thing where they put us in touch with other women who've had babies in the same week, so I'm excited to get together with them. A couple of the babies have the same birthday as Tilly. There is also a Facebook group for mums in my area that arranged weekly meet-ups for young babies but they meet at 10am and that's waaaaaay too early for me. What's up with that?! Ha. Anyway I'll let you know how the group thing goes.

Still - does preeclampsia tend to recur or is more likely if you've had it before?


----------



## Cppeace

Not to my memory.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez that super cool that they do that! Lol at 10 am too early, maybe that will change when Tilly gets older? 

As for preeclampsia, my biological mother had it, and my sister had hypertension in her last pregnancy, I had preeclampsia that escalated super quick. I honestly think it had something to do with losing Luke. So those are all risk factors. If youve had it before you are likely to have it again. but I just have a feeling. I've already been waking up with swollen hands. But I feel more reassured that I'm already taking baby asprin which is what they prescribe those with pree,but with Luke I didn't get the baby asprin until I was already 12 weeks and at that point was too sick to keep anything down.


----------



## Cppeace

So looking at past notes and such. I have noted I had pinchy feeling on sides of uterus but not cramps in the uterus which is what I felt today. Light but definite cramps on and off for a couple hours.


----------



## StillPraying

Ooohhh hope it means something peace!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hehe, I remember well the confusion as to why all baby groups were so early in the morning - a) my baby slept much later than that and b) who the heck was organised to be out so early? 

Parents of toddlers and school children, that's who :haha: Many a dark morning I've been sitting waiting for the rest of the world to catch up and something to start happening!

Hope Des is feeling better and you don't catch it Gigs.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- there's something to say about a kind intuition so if you know you're going to get it then I would just pay closer attention. I know preeclampsia is more than just blood pressure but can you buy an at home monitor and just check it periodically? also if your blood pressure goes up early and they treat if with meds it can help prevent PE. That's what happened with me and mine didn't start until right before I delivered. The meds were amazing. I hope they keep a closer eye on you just in case. 

Gigs- ask your doctor about mommy & me classes. My doctors/ hospital puts them on every week. No sign ups you just show up! 

Jez- I love you we're the same person at this point. Haha the other day the nurse tried to make me an appointment for the boys at 1045am and I laughed! Then realized she didn't get it and I had to explain that mornings don't happen anymore lol


----------



## baby D

Awww Gigs poor des and poor you! I really hope you have a better night tonight! Fingers crossed you don't pick it up too x

I joined a mummy group when I had millie and it was great! It got me out of the house in those early months and was good to hear that I wasn't alone during the struggles that can come with a baby! Actually still friends with one of the mums and our girls go to the same school &#128516;

AFM, my temp went back down today and ff removed crosshairs which fits as I didn't think I'd ovulated yet! No surge as of yesterday and I'm now out of OPKs and can't get more till Tuesday! I'll have to watch closely for other signs! We BDd this morning so that's good!


----------



## Fern81

Baby G- 5 days old today! 
And the second pic just because :).
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20170128-WA0003.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 20









IMG-20170127-WA0000.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, he's precious!!! Look at those cheeks! You are making me want my little guy here already <3

Still, i'd agree that you should again mommy look out for the ovals mom looks so 

^ok that was my attempt at voice dictation but Des started talking too hahahha; he was laying on my right arm. 

Now that he's gotten up...as I was saying, montioring yourself is a good idea. I really find sometimes you have to be your own advocate with your health. I'd ask your doc too what can be done preemptively to avoid issues down the road...and maybe google it too.

Thanks for the positive juju ladies! Must have worked because Des slept through the night, all the way until about 8, and woke up happy as a clam. You would never know he was sick yesterday. I'm doing ok, just a bit of tummy issues but hoping that's just my body getting rid of the grossness and I won't actually become ill *fingers crossed* 

Cpp, are they af cramps? I got those with all my pregnancies, but the first one I remember I got them pretty intensely around 9dpo...like I thought I'd start af early. I think this time it wasn't until after af was due (and I still get them occasionally). 

I think I'll go to local classifieds and see if there is anyone due same time as me...ugh I hate meeting new people though lol


----------



## Cppeace

I wouldn't say they were strong enough to be af cramps, but I have a very high pay threshold and usually don't get many strong af cramps either. They were though in uterus area, not to either side and were on and off for a few hours.


----------



## Michellebelle

That sounds REALLY promising, CP! When are you going to start testing?


----------



## Cppeace

I am strongly considering cd 9 lol


----------



## Michellebelle

You should! I got my positive at 10 dpo, which was the first day I tested, but I'm really curious if I would have gotten a positive at 9 dpo too!

Fern, lovely pics of your little guy!


----------



## Scholar

Hey ladies, so I'm past TTW and now 3 days with no sign of af. I had horrible cramping from 8dpo to 14dpo accompanied by bloating, sore nipples, acid reflux, nausea when hungry, and back aches. At about 11dpo I started having headaches and twinges is what I'd call them and maybe butterflies? The twinges weren't painful and felt a little tuggy like. Did I mention bfns 8dpo-16dpo. Now I've got milky white discharge instead of af with no other symptoms but sore nipples. I guess I've got to wait but for how long before I test again, is any of this a good sign?


----------



## StillPraying

Scholar are your cycles regular or did you recently come off bc?

Peace I'm always for early testing lol really hope the cramps mean something, I had a lot of cramps with both or my girls. 

Fern sooooo sweeeet! Love the pic!

Gigs in dying lmao omg I've Googled and most of the stuff is diet stuff and oddly cutting out refined sugars is one of the recommendations, which I'm already doing so yay me lol fx you don't get sick!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, nothing I'd call a cramp today, but had a really odd vibration like sensation, almost like shaky muscles from the uterus area for like 2- 3 minutes while I was working lol Almost tickled.


----------



## Cppeace

Alright side question: Many ladies in here have been or are pregnant. In early pregnancy if you had the more often need to urinate symptom early on did you need to go like your bladder was full. Or did you feel the need to pee and only really needed to pee a little. Cause I just went like 25 minutes ago and am about to go again lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I need to pee loads around the time of my period anyway, I've noticed that my urination goes up just before my period more than I notice with early pregnancy, the only sure fire really early pregnancy symptom I have is a nose bleed about 4-6 days before I'm due for af, only ever had a nosebleed whilst pregnant XD


----------



## Cppeace

I generally only pee every 4-5 hours most days unless drinking a ton.


----------



## kittykat7210

Cppeace said:


> I generally only pee every 4-5 hours most days unless drinking a ton.

Well it could be a good sign then :)


----------



## shaescott

OMG guys, SUPER embarrassing temping story! Last night, SO slept at my house with me. It was great, lots of fun :sex:, then we went to sleep all cuddles together and cute. BUT. I woke up to the sound of my BBT alarm... the one that is MY VOICE! Singing "good morning" and then telling me to stick a thermometer in my vagina!!! And he was like "wtf was that" and I was just like "oh sorry just a temping alarm, I'm gonna skip it this morning" and we went back to sleep but omg I was so embarrassed! I did actually skip temping, but I'm on like CD5 or something so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Cppeace

lol funny stuff Shae


----------



## gigglebox

Lol shae!!! Hahahhaha that's hilarious! Good thing he knows you well; can you imagine if you had only just started dating?

Cp, I think I had to pee more but I honestly can't remember. It wasn't significant enough to tip me off I guess. My "tell" is that I always have a couple days of "soft serve poo" and crap several times in a day. So gross, but there is nothing glamorous about baby making. I also get food aversions to basically everything.

Kit, I remember you getting excited about your nose bleed :haha: have you had any more since? What a strange "tell"!

For those that follow our duck videos...got a new one up today. My face is really starting to round out :(


----------



## Jezika

Gotta love pregnancy roundface. I now look at photos of myself from a while back in which I thought I looked awful, but now think I looked amazing. Also, I still have a bump that makes me look 5 months pregnant! I feel like it'll never disappear.


----------



## StillPraying

Oooooo gigs gonna look it up. 

Jez I hate postpartum body more than I hate 1st tri. I'm a small person so I wind up looking like an ompalompa:( 

Shae that's hilarious! I didn't know women tempted vaginally.


----------



## Jezika

Oh Shae, when you first mentioned changing your alarm, I wondered how long it would take for that to land you in an embarrassing situation. You did not disappoint ;)


----------



## baby D

Ha ha Shae that's brilliant!!

I've no clue what's going on with me! FF gave me cross hairs again despite no temp rise! Oddly I do feel like I might have ovulated now though! Cervix has moved back up higher and I'm crampy in my lower back and tummy! Yet I've had no temp shift so I'm also sure I can't have! What ever is going on??


----------



## kittykat7210

Lol shae, exactly what I needed this morning!! 

I'm a bit nervous about what my post baby body will look like, I am so tiny I worry I will still look majorly pregnant! I remember though being incredibly jealous of a woman at my old work, she was super tiny and had such a cute perfect bump, came back from maternity leave with her pre baby body!! Tiny waist and all!! You would not in a million years think she had ever had a baby!! I'm hoping for a similar outcome (but definitely not holding my breath XD) 

Gigs yeh I still have them occasionally, I've woken up with 4 so far this pregnancy Haha!!

I have my scan on the 7th of February, and I'm so nervous!! No bleeding so far this pregnancy which is a good sign but I'm still so so nervous!!


----------



## shaescott

Still- I sometimes sleep with my mouth open so I got really erratic temps when I temped by mouth, and the ladies on here suggested ibtemp vaginally. If you look at my chart for the past few days, my temp has been fairly stable.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jez, you are cracking me up!

And goodness, you only had a baby a month and a half ago! Give yourself a break! I won't lie, post baby body will most likely be different from pre baby body, but it does take a little bit for it to settle back to where it was. It took nine months to stretch out of shape...give it some time :hugs: 

My friend loves to tell the story of a neighbor who asked her if she was pregnant again because she looked like she was showing. My friend was outside walking her baby in a stroller. Her baby was a month old :growlmad: how stupid can you be?! And he knew her, it was not a stranger...I think he was a friend of her husband.

Shae, wondering, do you have any definitive plans made about your wedding? I know it's bit away but some brides have ideas way eaely that they don't want to compromise on (for example, i knew for years I wanted an outdoor wedding).

Kit, you've had losses so it's especially expected for you to be nervous. I'm sure everything is fine though since you've had no negative signs! Hope you can breathe easier next week and I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Omg Jez, you are cracking me up!
> 
> And goodness, you only had a baby a month and a half ago! Give yourself a break! I won't lie, post baby body will most likely be different from pre baby body, but it does take a little bit for it to settle back to where it was. It took nine months to stretch out of shape...give it some time :hugs:
> 
> My friend loves to tell the story of a neighbor who asked her if she was pregnant again because she looked like she was showing. My friend was outside walking her baby in a stroller. Her baby was a month old :growlmad: how stupid can you be?! And he knew her, it was not a stranger...I think he was a friend of her husband.
> 
> Shae, wondering, do you have any definitive plans made about your wedding? I know it's bit away but some brides have ideas way eaely that they don't want to compromise on (for example, i knew for years I wanted an outdoor wedding).
> 
> Kit, you've had losses so it's especially expected for you to be nervous. I'm sure everything is fine though since you've had no negative signs! Hope you can breathe easier next week and I can't wait to see pics!

Thank you gigs, how are you feeling? Is des feeling better?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- yes! It will be on 11/12/21, which will be after I finish college, on the date we started dating. It will be inside, because november. I will have deep red roses. The bridesmaids will wear red (deep red, not bright red). Decor will be deep red, white, and maybe also gold. My little sister and my little God sister will be junior bridesmaids. For the ceremony, we will say "I do" not "I will" or anything like that. I don't think it will be in a church but I'm open to possibilities on that.


----------



## gigglebox

He's doing much better Kit, thanks for asking :hugs: so far neither me or hubs are experiencing any symptoms so hoping it's all over with!

Shae, that sounds lovely. My only fear with that color combo would be it coming off too "Christmasy", but i think if done right it could look very elegant. What day of the week is that date?


----------



## TexasRider

Glad Des is feeling better!

My kiddo has had the crud for a week now-nasty cough and green runny nose off and on for a week straight. Lord I hope it doesn't turn into an ear infection.

Afm on the ttc front I for sure Od based on temp today just don't know if it was 3 days ago or yesterday. I had no fertile cm on Saturday or Sunday so I think it was Friday night but Either way we have decent timing. Soooo I guess we will see what happens just glad I have an appointment coming up so we can see what is happening.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- it's a Friday. I was a little worried about the Christmas thing, but hopefully I'll be able to figure it out. I was thinking of just having gold dresses and having like red accents like red shoes but I searched for gold dresses and there are legit like zero pretty gold dresses, they're all rose gold or ugly.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm well maybe availability will be better closer to your date. You never know what will come into fashion! 

Tex I'm happy you'll be getting some answers soon. You've waited long enough!


----------



## shaescott

Thanks Gigs! I hope so. I'll check in a little under 4 years.


----------



## baby D

Feeling cross! I think I'm having a dodgy cycle! I've got period cramps and just had a bit of spotting! My last AF was only the 16th January!! &#128545;


----------



## Cppeace

Could be ovulation spotting possibly. Or just break through bleeding. Hopeful you see a nice rise soon. 

AFM, Had that nice dip yesterday and right back up today- still feeling very positive this 2ww :)


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry ladies with the sick kiddos, hopefully it'll be over soon and no one else gets it!

Any ladies testing soon?

J, you back on clomid yet? Haven't seen any posts from you..

Jez, don't worry about your post baby body. It took 9 months to get it and it may take just as long to get rid of it.

AFM, it feels funny but my bfp cycle started 1 year ago today!! In other words, my last AF visit was a year ago :haha:
Also, Logan had his first shots on Friday morning, beside a super cranky baby in the afternoon I think we are over side effects.


----------



## baby D

Hmm maybe CP but I've never had ovulation spotting before and itvreally feels like AF is coming &#128546;


----------



## gigglebox

I swear, our bodies play all kinds of games once we start tracking cycles!

Cp, sounds realllly promising! When will you start gracing us with your pee sticks?

PL have you had a period yet?


----------



## baby D

Agreed Giggs! It's like they have some kind of alarm that triggers them to be littke gits!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, AF hasn't returned yet. I think full time bfing is helping ;) when did yours return after having Des?

My Dr brought up birth control, but I am so hesitant about it.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Gigs, I will prolly cave and start testing at 9dpo on wednesday. 

pacific if you don't want to be on birth control there is always natural planning(tracking fertility for the opposite of ttc ) or condoms, the pull out method or just ntnp.


----------



## shaescott

Hi Amilia!


----------



## pacificlove

Cpp, ntnp won't work for us as we do want to wait at least 18 months between pregnancies especially since L was a csection it's suggested to wait. And I don't want Irish twins ;)
Even though AF hasn't returned yet, I can still ovulate which makes planning a lot harder. 

Pills or condom or pull out or IUD are the options. Pills have to be taken religiously at the same time every day. Condom just isn't the same feeling. Pull out: I just don't trust the method but do trust my guy!! IUD is such a long term commitment so probably not worth it for 1 year...


----------



## shaescott

Amilia, the link isn't working for me. I don't get a picture. 

JUST UPLOADED THE NEW VIDEO! If you don't still have the link just search "John & Shae" on YouTube and you'll find the channel which will lead you to the video.


----------



## StillPraying

PL I'm not comfortable with any form of BC because it just screws my body up, so I stuck with natural planning and pullout. I didn't have a period for a while either but did OPKs. DH and I successfully used pull out after DD1, and then again after DD2. If you do it correctly it really does work. It doesn't work if you are tipsy though lol Not sure if you are breastfeeding at night, but if you stick to breast and allow the night feeds, breastfeeding does help in preventing ovulation (before someone jumps on me with its not 100%, nothing is and I could NOT get pregnant while breastfeeding until I eliminated night feedings, and OPK confirmed I was not ovulating)

baby D I never had o spotting until after my losing my son, then I would get it some cycles and not get it others. I got it this last cycle, enough that I was confused and thought AF was starting. 

Gigs glad Des is feeling better. FX it stays away from you guys. 

AFM I went to medical last week and they put in my referral to OBGYN, but I never got a call from them. So I called OB today, and they apparently sent my referral back because it was missing information? :growlmad: So then I had to call medical and ask them, they had no clue it had been sent back to them, and they said they would give it to the dr who put it in to correct and resend it. :growlmad: So annoying!!


----------



## shaescott

Um Amilia you posted the same exact thing on like 30 threads


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg fern he is so precious! Those cheeks and lips! Congrats again momma!

Cp-can't wait to see some tests in the next couple of days and I love how positive you are this cycle. Can't wait!

Pl- I did mirena and although it is more permanent I had the exact same feelings on the other methods as you. And since they say women are so fertile after pregnancy I didn't want to chance it and I said put that thing in while you cut me open! lol otherwise I would be convinced I was pregnant already since I'm such a worrier. 

Shae- what you want is similar to what I used to want. And then we got married in May haha it just happened though so oh well.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and AFM boys are awesome, DH is awesome, I'm awesome we're all doing great. We have an appointment tomorrow with a lactation consultant to try and help me get them both to latch so I can breastfeed more and help my supply. 

I'm currently getting a pedicure- all alone! It's the one I was supposed to get the day before the babies were born but the place was really busy and I didn't want to wait so I decided to go the next day after my doctors appointment. Turns out the babies had other ideas haha needless to say this poor guy has his work cut out for him to make my feet pretty again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I hope I haven't already shared this pic. I can't remember! Lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2892.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Green you have posted that one haha


----------



## baby D

You have indeed but we don't mind a bit &#128516; They are so far beyond cute! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie we don't mind a repeat lol 

Was amilla a spam post? Her comments are gone now....


----------



## baby D

I'm not sure still! I'm thinking possibly though! She posted the same thing in a few threads!


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't even think I saw any amilla posts? 

Greenie I don't mind if you post multiples because they are so damn cute <3


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha mom brain is so much worse than pregnancy brain! Here's another.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2905.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## StillPraying

Pretty sure it was spam. She was like hi I'm new look at this link.....and posted it on like 30 threads. Super weird. Now they're gone. 

Greenie love the onesies!!!


----------



## shaescott

She was definitely spam. 

Green, I'm totally getting that onesie to help out SO when the time comes haha! I'm also gonna get him a life sized weighted baby doll so he can practice before the baby is born :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

On second thought, looking at the prices and reviews, I might just give him a 7 lb bag of rice or flour to carry around :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Lol Shae.

Green - your boys just get cuter and cuter, and I LOVE the onesies!

Fern - somehow is missed your photos. Baby G is just perfect! Keep us posted on how it's all going. I'm so glad DH is involved and bonding :)

<3 to all else


----------



## Cppeace

Pacific, Pull out it 97% effective if done right. Only certain HBC have to be taken at the same time, but they do need to be taken every day to be the 99%effective they claim. Condoms have that same 99% effective rate but they can of course break. I wouldn't recommend an IUD for only a year. 
I personally will never go back on any form of hormonal Birth control as they contain so much carcinogenic properties but that is me.


----------



## Cppeace

Green your boys are so very cute :)

AFM: My back is actually very sore- like sore muscle feeling. I haven't done anything that would make it sore. I've felt a few minor cramps but not much else. My cp is higher and slightly softer but I'd still say medium medium. Still totally expecting a BFP this time which is really really unlike me lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Green, love the pics!

Shae, your wedding ideas sound dreamy! Keep an eye out for gold dresses at non-wedding stores. I wore gold as a bridesmaid once and we all got our dresses from places like Macy's and other smaller stores. Lots of cute options!

CP, I can't wait for you to start testing.

As for birth control, I bet I'll use the pull out method and condoms when I'm in that position. Me and bcp don't get along. I would always get a rash and have mid-cycle spotting. And this was trying four different types. No bcp for me.

J, where are you?


----------



## Cppeace

Shae after you get good at sewing you could totally make any dress you want - just saying lol


----------



## shaescott

CP- my doctor told me that hormonal BC that goes through your whole system increases your risk of breast cancer, but IUDs not so much since it's already in your uterus. Breast cancer runs in my family on both sides, so I got the IUD. I really like it, I just sometimes get annoyed at the irregular cycles. 

I found a few cute gold dresses but they're SOOO expensive! I'm gonna be wedding planning during college! I don't have that kind of money! So, CP, I may actually consider the possibility of making my own. Or, if I won't have time, which is highly likely, I could look into the cost of hiring a seamstress. 

Feeling very broody (the chicken kind) and longing for my wedding. I hate feeling broody cuz I can't TTC! I don't have that kind of money right now. I have like $1,400 in my bank account, I'm about to lose $500 on the deductible for my car, and around $600 on the cruise I'm planning. Not gonna work. I can't do nursing school AND have a baby at the same time. And I know that, but it's still hard.


----------



## gigglebox

cpp makes a good point Shae!

PL, I honestly can't remember how long it was until I got my periods back. I remember my PP bleed lingered for weeks, and I had blobs of goop that looked very similar to my plug that just kept coming. I kind of spotted on and off for quite some time...hoping it'll be different this time. But I didn't breastfeed long since Des refused to latch, so I don't feel like my period stayed away too long. Maybe 3 months or so? Gosh I can't recall.

Green, I love all the pics <3 what is really cool is seeing the pictures you post side by side with your avatar where they are little fetuses! So, so cool.

Reminds me of seeing my friends pics of her two blastocysts before they were put in her for ivf; those two little cell clusters turned into her triplets!


----------



## gigglebox

BC...personally, we used pull-out with success as long as we did it right (see first entry of this thread for the failure story :haha: )
But I have a unique situation...in that I have a uterus that 1. does not respond to birth control and 2. bleeds out of sync with itself (i.e. one half bleeds, then stops, then the other half bleeds). I should be studied and they should name a condition after me and I should get money. But until then....
I have tried multiple pills (loestra, seasonique, yaz, and probably 3-4 more I can't remember), the ring, and the depo shot, all which did nothing (lies--the shot made me bleed for 120 days). No doctor will come near me with an IUD because I have a slightly septated uterus (it's shaped like a heart; no flat fundus means the IUD wouldn't sit right). 
The hormonal stuff makes my uterus hostile, I imagine, but it doesn't halt my periods. Therefore, I get one from my natural cycle and within the same month, a second bleed induced by the placebo week in the pill pack.

As you might imagine, I've sworn off HBC since I figured all this out. Yes, me. The doctors kept trying to "fix" my bleeding issues with the same crap that was causing it :roll: which is why I trust doctors only to a degree; I research everything they suggest and form my own opinion :thumbup:

ANYWAY. Ranting. sorry.

We like pull out. When we weren't ready for kids yet I would also use the contraceptive film (spermicide) when I hadn't ovulated yet. Once I was SURE I ovulated (confirmed by my pains), he was free to do as he wished.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I'm similar. Tried depo, bled for 3 months, then had irregular cycles for the following 3 months. Tried Yaz which made me depressed and gave me migraines. Some other bc also triggered migraines. Tried orthotricylin and ortho-low. Nope. They made me have super heavy periods, migraines, and emotionally really angry. All of the IUD ones make me really uncomfortable, my sister had the implanon and it caused her to have heart problems. already told dh, it's natural planning, more babies, or he gets snipped Cuz I'm never doing bc again. 

Peace what kind of hpts will you be testing with?


----------



## shaescott

Oh, forgot to mention, my new video is much better video quality cuz I used a different camera. Also I make the occasional sarcastic joke :)


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I have some supposedly very sensitive ICs , have 12 I believe so I will be using just them until I run out lol 

Lol So tempted to start tomorrow but I am trying my darnedest to wait till 9dpo or beyond lol

Shae, once you get good at sewing you can prolly make the dress in like 8 hours or less so even just a half an hour a day you can do it in 16 days- split up anyway you choose. :)


----------



## shaescott

CP, good idea. But I have to get good at sewing first. I don't even know what a bobbin is yet. Also, I'm not sure how many dresses I'll be sewing, and I'll have to deal with patterns and people of different sizes and measurements. Very stressful! We'll see what happens. I'm sure that once I figure out the basics the rest will become easier. I just need to find the time for the basics.


----------



## gigglebox

Still that sounds horrible...and very similar!
Not sure what we'll do this time, but probably the spermicied/pull out combo. We only got lazy with the spermicide when we started entertaining the idea of another kid...so that'll probably be what happens next time.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, Like I said one you figure out how to properly thread the machine start on things like cloth napkins or curtains, nice straight things for practice, then possible move up to a tote bag, then maybe another purse, then a shirt, then pants then dress should be pretty easy. All the projects before will teach you about seams, turns, zippers, buttons and more. If it's a simple dress you could do it in 5 hours or so, just depends on the dress. You can use premade patterns or if you look into at understand how to do them you can make your own pattern. I am currently working on a small purse in denim that I made the pattern for because it is based on a purse I used to have that no one makes that I can find.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, such adorable little guys! Love the onsies too ;)

My doctor suggested an IUD, my cost for it according to her is $100-120! O have heard that even after removing them it can still take some time for cycles to straighten out again. so if in 16 months we want to try again, and I don't see my Dr for another 2 months, the IUD is placed for 14+- months. Take the cost into consideration and I can be on hormonal pills for the same price and not have someone rummage in my lady bits for it! Overthinking??


----------



## shaescott

PL- oh wow, mine was $20... and I was told that the moment it comes out I should be able to get pregnant right away. But do note, I'm also very young. And my OB/GYN may have known about my family's fertility. Aka you're either using protection or you're pregnant. Do or do not. There is no try. Pretty sure I've used that phrase on here before.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae a lot of Doctors will say, " Oh yeah you can get pregnant immediately after it is removed" And that is not the experience by about 75% of women who use IUDs. I've seen some struggle for 6+ months when they were pregnant in the first month or two after coming off HBC. It is a very individual thing how our bodies react to different stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ladies sick. Had 2-3 kids out every day for a week. Went to see my grandmother and got halfway through the building before they told me they had a bad flu spreading then forgot to sanitize on my way out. Feel sick: sore throat, fatigue, aches, chills. Feel like I do when I run a fever but no fever (98-98.68 all day). Do I call the advice nurse or do I only worry if I get a fever?


----------



## DobbyForever

Cppeace said:


> Shae a lot of Doctors will say, " Oh yeah you can get pregnant immediately after it is removed" And that is not the experience by about 75% of women who use IUDs. I've seen some struggle for 6+ months when they were pregnant in the first month or two after coming off HBC. It is a very individual thing how our bodies react to different stuff.

Took me 7 cycles if I remember correctly and mine wasn't hormonal. I agree everyone told me at the doctors that I could get pregnant right away but it took cycles for my lining to recover. When I googled it, I came across a lot more women who were LTTC after iud. And I had mine in for like a couple months. Mine was free though covered by insurance


----------



## Cppeace

Dobbie I wouldn't worry bout it unless you get a sustained fever of 102 or above for 4+hours.
But that is me.


----------



## shaescott

Ugh I'm the worst. I go on manic "I MUST LEARN TO DO THIS" rampages and they rarely go well for me. The only ones that have gone okay are my Christmas cookie rampage and my "crochet SO a scarf" rampage, although the scarf was not completed at the desired time. I kinda forgot about it. But I legit see something cool that I can't do and think "I want to learn to do that" and then I do a bunch of research and sometimes buy stuff for it and usually never do it. 

I did take a year of ballet and jazz in high school as a manic idea. It was cool, but lord in heaven the sautes killed me. I was always in pain at school the next day. A saute is when you start in first then jump straight up while bringing your legs together, thighs touching, feet not touching, and then land back in first position. Keeping your back straight and doing 50 of those is absolute hell. By 20 sautes I was practically flopping haha my back was NOT straight, and my jumps were hilariously bad. I did learn some stuff though, and the performance was fun, albeit stressful haha. I also got my left split down and was close to my right. I've since lost them. Wish I could go back to it. My manager wouldn't change my schedule for the classes. 

When I was 13 I bought a crap ton of light pink fabric to make my own semi-formal dress. Ended up buying a short gold poofy strapless sweetheart a-line. It was pretty cute. Just wish I had used that fabric. Although my mom was on board with that project and got too busy. 

I took voice lessons for a bit but the teacher fired me cuz I didn't practice at home. She said I was good, but if I wasn't gonna practice then I was just wasting my money. Ouch. That was humiliating. She didn't even tell me, she told my dad. 

I took gymnastics for 5 months in 8th grade. After a while I kinda gave up and decided to quit. I sucked. I couldn't even do a cartwheel properly. I HATED the balance beam. I'm scared of heights and I'm tall so that doesn't help. The uneven bars were fun. They had us hold the low bar, run up a sloped vertical mat and throw our legsover the bar and end up holding ourselves up with our arms straight. I was terrified of going upside down, but it was exhilarating. I was actually kinda good at that. They tried to get me to do it without the mat... I said no, I don't have the core strength. I was probably right about that lol. They had this big thing they used to teach back handsprings, it was like a cheese wheel with a quarter missing, and I could use that to do it. But it's different without the wheel. It's also been YEARS so I couldn't do it now. 

I bought an ASL book with DVD. Never used it. 

I bought a gardening book. Never used that. I almost started a garden but my mom got stressed the day we were supposed to do it so it didn't happen.

See, I'm a mess. Manic "learn this" rampages are a serious problem for me :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

I think they might tell you that so you can't sue them for misinformation or something if you get pregnant right after it's taken out. Mine is the hormonal one. If I can't get pregnant right away, and I'm having light periods, I'll know it's my lining recovering and likely not something else.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby, don't ever be afraid to call if you are sick. If you feel you would worry less if you called, call. If not, like CP said, don't call unless you get a fever.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I got the flu in early pregnancy (maybe 7-8weeks?) I went in and the doc just said if I had a fever above a certain number (can't remember the number now) to go in but other than that to let it rub it's course. He wasn't worried about it. Gave me some anti-nausea meds to keep liquids down since I couldn't keep anything at all down. So unless you have a highish fever or can't keep anything down I wouldn't worry.


----------



## kittykat7210

Don't even get me started on hormonal birth control XD I have taken probably 15-20 different birth control pills, they have ALL made me literally suicidal (to the point of being in hospital after cutting/ overdosing) when normally with no bcp I am fine. I had the implant (big mistake) they made me bleed 24/7 really heavy period for *10 months* until I made them take it out!! I'm not going anywhere near any hormonal birth control ever again!!! I'd rather use condoms (and I HATE condoms) XD


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I have a friend who went on BCP in high school and became suicidal. She recognized she had to stop the pills when she almost cut. She switched to a different pill and was fine. She was the person who never understood how people could be depressed or suicidal. She apologized for her insensitivity to those of us in the friend group who had dealt with that, after that experience.


----------



## StillPraying

Unfortunately, being that bc is completely unnatural, it's just overall not healthy. Which makes it a struggle when you have to find the compromise between preventing pregnancy and being sick and miserable lol double edge sword. 

Dobs I wouldn't worry unless you get a fever. But you could always call and ask at what point they would want you to go in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies I figured as much buy thought I would ask the experts. Just wanted to make sure it's just the fever part. I had quite of bit of water/hot water with lemon. Just no energy for the up down of the stairs. Can't drink cold water. Hurts too much :( =\


----------



## shaescott

Dobs! 14 weeks! Eeeeeee!!!


----------



## shaescott

https://youtu.be/OD9Wf1Jffjc

Seriously watch this video. It's people doing hardcore dance. I think the best group is at 1:17, so I recommend watching from there until it becomes a new group. They all did the same dance.


----------



## baby D

I'm not going to use birth control pills again or injections /coils or anything hormonal! 

I think it will be condorms if near fertile window for us. Saying that, I'm apparently rubbish at knowing when I'm fertil even with the help of ff. had my crosshairs removed again as had another temp dip. Still feel like AF is about to show so either a super short cycle with no ovulation or still waiting to ovulate! 

So annoying!


----------



## pacificlove

Omg, so funny!
Doing a diaper change I realized my little diaper holder was empty so reach under the table to grab more. As I bend up I see a clear stream of liquid reaching Ls face... After 2 seconds of super surprised face he brings on a loud cry of serious upsetness... And I laugh loud.
Lesson learned: boys and their Willie's, don't leave them uncovered for even a second while going from dirty to clean diaper or you risk a seriously upset boy when he pees on his own face :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- is this the first time this has happened?! Both of my boys have already done this at least once! lol actually as they pulled them out of me and held them up they both peed back inside me. My anesthesiologist actually took pics for us over the curtain and got one of the boys doing it.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty I have a friend who went on BCP in high school and became suicidal. She recognized she had to stop the pills when she almost cut. She switched to a different pill and was fine. She was the person who never understood how people could be depressed or suicidal. She apologized for her insensitivity to those of us in the friend group who had dealt with that, after that experience.

I asked my mum and my doctor whether it could be the bcp and they were both adamant that it couldn't have been, but I stopped at 16 and never told my mum I had stopped and felt so much better after that!! It's crazy because I think that more emphasis or at lease more research should be put into knowing the severe effects of hormonal birth control.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I thought it was a commonly known potential symptom. Odd. Maybe it's different where you are regarding knowledge of it?


----------



## gigglebox

Shaw, I like your ambition! If you follow through you will learn a ton of skills.

Dobs, my thought is phone calls are free. Might as well call for an opinion; can't hurt. Plus you'll be maxing out your OOP for birth ao might as well use the doctor. Hope your body's fighting it off and you feel better!

PL, that is too funny! We got "wee wee tee pees" for Des from our baby shower, which are little cloth cones to put over the penis during diaper changes. The first time we used it and he peed, his stream shot it in the air, then he peed on himself anyway :haha: so we just thre a wash rag over him. Problem solved.

Green...peed into you? That sounds horrifying.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes peed INTO me! I was cut wide open they pulled them out held them up and boom pee! Right back into where they pulled them out of. I'll have to ask DH for the pic and put it in a spoiler, since its obviously disgusting.


----------



## TexasRider

I had an IUD for 3 years before I took it out.... and 19 months of ttc later I am still not pregnant. So yeah I wouldn't do the iud either. In fact if we ever do manage to get pregnant again I am either tying my tubes or we will just avoid or condom or something. No more BC for this girl... 

I took BC pills before getting pregnant with my daughter and I got pregnant the second month after stopping it.


----------



## shaescott

Green that is super gross but I also totally want to see the picture. 

Tex, that's very interesting. When is your appointment?


----------



## pacificlove

Green, :haha: o totally want to see that pic! Pretty please!!
Logan has peed on himself before as well as taken aim at us (so far he's always missed me). Matter of fact, Logan was 28 hours old, the surgeon walks into my room for post op check up while hubby is doing a diaper change and gets hit. Surgeon and I had a good laugh.

I've been on a few different bc pills and my side effects where lack of sex drive to higher emotional roller coaster then without. I'd be happy to go without too.

Anyway, 5am, baby is back asleep from feeding and diaper change :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think I've only been peed on once, when Joe was very little.

Non-hormonal coil was the only form of bc I could use - the hormones send me psycho (and I don't need any extra help in that department!!) I had one for about five years before we tried for Joe, then another for a couple of years there after Ella. It came out at the end of February and by April I was having cycles again.

Mirena can f**k your system up for years. It's incredibly invasive. Defo not recommended for short term contraception or if you want to be trying any time soon after it.

Think we'll be natural family planning after though - haaaaate condoms and hormones are out. 

I have a growth scan today and I think I'm going to cave and ask them to check the sex. I can't hold out any more :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

OMG I CAN'T WAIT TO KNOW THE SEX! If you do find out, get a photo and let us guess....thoguh I imagine it's probably quite obvious at this stage.

Isn't the coil a (semi) permanent solution? I thought it was put in your tubs and scar tissue grows around it to block eggs from getting fertilized...?


----------



## TexasRider

Shae-it's Feb 28th all that will
Be done that day is my annual and probably setting up the tests. 

I had the Mirena iud. It's supposed to work by thickening your lining and making it inhospitable for sperm and won't let an egg attach or something like that.


----------



## shaescott

Tex the mirena thins your lining, not thickens. It thickens your CM.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The coil is a non-hormonal IUD. Like a mirena but without the hormones.


----------



## TexasRider

Gotcha Shae- I couldn't remember which one it was haha


----------



## shaescott

M&S I think most of us in the USA call that a copper IUD.


----------



## Cppeace

Busy little chatter.

Ms. P So exciting hopefully you get to know your babe's sex soon. 

AFM: Tired, back still sore, CP still medium, medium, No cramps as of yet today but mine tend to happen more in the afternoon.


----------



## JLM73

Let me apologize in advance for no punctuation since I am using voice text because I'm too lazy to try to hit the small buttons on my damn phone I definitely have been ghost mode for the last three four five six days because I stupidly left my charger at hubby's house what she is telling me he cannot find and I tried to buy a charger for the laptop which none of them fit so I will have to catch up later tonight when he picks me up and I can actually find my charger because I'm sure it's in the same place I always plug it hopefully all of you are doing well I however am total shit this cycle... not only did I manage to also leave my maca pills behind but I have also not taken a single opk yet and managed to extend my five days of Clomid to six and a half days because I'm day for I was so sick I just refuse to


----------



## JLM73

Sorry if this repeats I am not sure why it did not take my previous message and post it... also pardon the lack of punctuation because I am being very lazy and using voice text instead of typing on the small buttons on my phone on which the camera has decided to take a crap so I can no longer make any videos for my channel... to top that off of hugs has been sick as a dog the last week and still manage to go to school to teach somehow and I got half of his cold thankfully without the cough.
Hope everyone is doing well and I will catch up later tonight or tomorrow though I must admit I have had a s*** cycle because I have not tempt accurately nor have I taken my supplements properly because I left the Maca at his house along with my laptop charger which is why I could not keep my channel updated I did not start the coke you 10 because it was extremely expensive here nor did I bother to do the EPO until today so cycle 32 is wearing extremely thin on me and I can just anticipate cycle 33 at this point...
And honestly I have not gone back far enough to find out whether or not I mentioned it but have you decided to tell me finally that he has a lump in with his testicles... oh joy just one more hurdle to overcome


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear all that J. Wondered where you were. Hopefully things will turn around for you soon.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Any last minute guesses ladies? :D


----------



## Cppeace

I'm kinda feeling girl, myself.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'll go with girl XD


----------



## Twag

I vote girl :pink:

J sorry to hear your having a shit time at the moment :hugs: hope the lump is nothing serious


----------



## StillPraying

M+S I'm also voting girl:pink:

BNB is seriously pissing me off with this stupid alcohol ad that I have to tap all over my screen to get out of!

Tex all of my friends who had IUDs took forever to get pregnant after. My sister however got pregnant like 2 months after but she's one of those super fertile myrtles. Lol will you be talking to your doc about that as well? 

J :hugs: I hope your day gets better hon. If it makes you feel better, the cycle I didn't try I got pg. 

Dobs hope you're feeling better 

Re boys peeing....no experience lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

All wrong! It's a BOY &#128153;

I knew it!


----------



## Twag

Aww congratulations on your blue bump :blue:


----------



## pacificlove

Congratulations MS!! Soon you'll be part of the peeing stories :haha:

As for IUDs one of my friends just posted from a hospital bed with all the complications it caused her. I am really not convinced now that it's the best option especially short term.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Ms I was gonna say girl too


----------



## M&S+Bump

DH immediately said oh well, we'll just need to have another so Elisabeth gets a sister. Although with our track record, we'd probably have a fourth boy :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

lol Congrats on the lil blue bump!


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats M&S! :) i hope everyone is doing well. I am struggling big time right now, things between my hubby and I are not great, he is still extremely stressed with school and has been very standoffish and basically downright mean to me. He always ends up apologising and I know that is not who he is as a person but its still hard. I don't have a lot of support where we are and I feel very isolated. He is not happy or excited about the pregnancy due to the stress hes under with school and blames me for adding more stress.. anyways just ranting because I would never tell my friends or family this stuff. If anyone has any ideas or suggestions I am open to them! I try extremely hard to be there for him, work two jobs at 60 Hours a week, I've been working weekends, I do all of the cooking and cleaning and manage our 3 pups and I never get a thanks, or even recognition from him so it is tough. I've been praying this semester goes well so we can actually be happy and excited for this sweet little girls arrival.


----------



## kittykat7210

Goddamn it I chosen the wrong 50% chance haha XD congrats on a third little boy!! All it means is elisabeth will have 3 super tough brothers to protect her!!


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo: congrats on a team blue!!!!
Cool he already mentioned having another

Thx lassies on the understanding
:dohh: HOW and WTF am i at 3rd clomid cycle, with 32 cycles straight trying???:shrug:
Hope i follow the" didn't give a shit cycle" means it will work.... but seriously....TWO ovs last cycle likely, and many AIs to an open cervix??
I hate to sound like a real b**** but at this point I am thinking hubby's swimmers may have something to do with it ,especially since he has finally decided to tell me about the lump he felt on one testicle. He is also is horrible as a diabetic with his diet and or checking his sugar and making sure his insulin levels are great and decreased good sperm count is real with many years of having excessively high blood sugars...
Ugh...

*YouTube ladies*
I am oh so ever behind with the laptop not having any charge for the last couple days and I was lacking before that even but I definitely enjoyed the ducky videos as well as Shaes and the college video


----------



## Michellebelle

Saw the baby and heard the heartbeat today! Baby is measuring at 6w3d instead of 6w6d, but I know a few days off doesn't matter at this point. Heartbeat was 129, which my doctor seemed happy with. 

I go back in two weeks for another scan to make sure everything is still going well!

I am SO relieved as I've never had a good ultrasound before where things actually looked like they should. 

Okay, going back to read and catch up!


----------



## Michellebelle

J, I hope things get better! Will hubby get the lump checked out ASAP? Those things worry me, and I want him to be okay! As for TTC, I did not think I would get pregnant this cycle at all! I think because of that, it was lower stress. The other times I've gotten pregnant, it's always been on fertility meds, and we took a break from that this cycle, so I really was not expecting anything to happen. I'm hoping you get a surprise BFP this month too. 

Future, I don't have much advice unfortunately. Is he almost done with school? I'm assuming it's something super high stress he's studying? I know with my DH and me communication is key. If one of us is stressed and crazy busy with work or feels like we're unfairly pulling the weight, we sit down and share our feelings. But I'm not sure if your DH is the type of person who would be open to doing that.

MS, congrats on another boy!


----------



## shaescott

J, I'm glad you're okay. I would be PISSED if SO ignored a lump in his testicle. Swing the hammer! Definitely test his sperm count.


----------



## shaescott

Michelle, congrats on the positive scan!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to be all about me still

Can I steam my face? Honey and lemon in hot water isn't helping. I definitely have some mucus in my sinuses and read somewhere I can steam my face. Is that ok? I thought I was supposed to avoid stuff like that but I read it on a pregnancy site

Nvm did it anywayand didn't help I am so miserable


----------



## StillPraying

MS yay for team :blue:

Dobs are you going to be finding out gender?

Future I'm sorry you're in such an unfortunate situation with little support. Do you have any friends or family you can turn to or maybe go visit to get away? Maybe he needs some space? 

Michelle so glad you're scan went well


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry to be all about me still
> 
> Can I steam my face? Honey and lemon in hot water isn't helping. I definitely have some mucus in my sinuses and read somewhere I can steam my face. Is that ok? I thought I was supposed to avoid stuff like that but I read it on a pregnancy site
> 
> Nvm did it anywayand didn't help I am so miserable

If you have vapour rub, put a small spoonful in an old empty jar and fill it with hot water, and just put your face over it, it helped me loads when I had flu!! Hope you feel better soon honey!



I have a question to ask and I'm sorry if it offends, but today a customer had come in with their child, and he was messing about slightly but not loads and definitely not disturbing anyone, definitely within the boundary for normal 8 years old boy playing behaviour, but the mum grabbed him by his hair as he was going passed, yanked him back and Scolded him whilst still gripping his hair and pulling his head down. Is this normal behaviour for a parent who chooses to disipline their child? Or was this far out of the ordinary? Because to an outsider it looked verging on abuse as the boy had done nothing wrong in my opinion? Like I said I'm sorry if I offend but I'm just curious as to how normal that is?


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes Kit, that sounds excessive to me, even if he was misbehaving. 

J, sorry about all the frustration. Did you do the sperm count test yet? Hope hubs agrees to getting his lump looked at. Have you got any bd/insem in this cycle?

M&s congrats on the boy! Are you open to having more kids?

Dobs, sorry you're not feeling any better :(

Future, I was thinking about you recently and wondering how you've been. Sorry hubs is letting stress get to him :/ I agree being open is the best course, if you think he'll be receptive.

Mich, yay for a healthy bean!!! Did you get pics?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Michelle- congratulations on a good scan! Isn't it the best after having losses?

Future- I'm sorry. I have no advice other than to talk to him but I'm sure you have. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Hopefully the semester goes by quickly 

Dobs- netti (spelling?) pot! Works amazing. I think it says to do it like 4 times a day. Making sure one of thise was in the middle of the night helped me. 

Ms- congrats on the baby boy!!

Kitty- that sounds like it's pretty far over the line. Sometimes people just don't understand kids.


----------



## Twag

Kitty WOW that is way over the line I would never dream of grabbing one of my children's hair and pulling them that is SO painful and damn right mean! Kids can push you right to the edge (believe me my son is driving me insane right now) but never ever would I do that :nope:

Michelle - congrats on a great scan :dust:

Dobs - sorry you are feeling so miserable :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty that sounds abusive to me. Not okay at all. I feel so bad for that child. I'm against getting physical with kids in general, but if she had grabbed his arm firmly but not painfully and told him to STOP, I wouldn't be mad about that. Sometimes you have to grab them, but you don't have to grab them by their hair or in a way that is painful to them.


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty I grew up like that. It may seem harsh to many on the outside looking in, and it's not how I want to treat my kids, but please remember that you don't know the parent, and you don't know the child. Since you can't see the whole picture, you can't really assume it's abuse. I'm sure that opinion won't be popular here but just thought I'd point it out. Is your morning sickness getting any better?

Dobs if you have one of those wax warmers you can put a Tablespoon of vapor rub and half a tablespoon of water in it. That's what I do for my girls :) Hope you feel better soon.

J hope you're doing better today. Echoing the other questions of when will hubby get that checked and do the SA?


----------



## Cppeace

Personally Kitty, I'd find grabbing by the hair and using that as a tool of control to be tell tell sign of possible abuse. If they are willing to do that in public what happens in private?

AFM: I as half asleep so totally forgot to test this morn, so looks like I'm waiting for tomorrow.


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> Kitty I grew up like that. It may seem harsh to many on the outside looking in, and it's not how I want to treat my kids, but please remember that you don't know the parent, and you don't know the child. Since you can't see the whole picture, you can't really assume it's abuse. I'm sure that opinion won't be popular here but just thought I'd point it out. Is your morning sickness getting any better?
> 
> Dobs if you have one of those wax warmers you can put a Tablespoon of vapor rub and half a tablespoon of water in it. That's what I do for my girls :) Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> J hope you're doing better today. Echoing the other questions of when will hubby get that checked and do the SA?

Thank you for a different perspective :). I know I can't assume it's abuse which is why I said from the outside it looked verging on abusive, I understand that it's a parenting style which is why I was asking if it was normal for that sort of parenting style, it just seemed very harsh to me. I definitely wasn't screaming abuse, I understand that it's something that gets thrown around a lot, I was just shocked, and so were the other customers Who witnessed the event. I wouldn't have said anything in real life, but because this is internet I felt more comfortable saying to you my feelings. I'm sorry you had that sort of childhood.

I was feeling a bit better, doctor told me my vitals were fine so it can't be that bad -_- I think because I'm young they think I don't know what I'm doing or talking about, and I can't act up or find a new doctor. I've had a bit of a bad day today, so it goes up and down! Thank you for asking :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm with Still. You just never know people's circumstances - that child might be a horror and she's doing what works to nip it in the bud before it escalates, even though to an outsider it just looks like playing. using hairpulling to discipline can also be a cultural thing (not saying that necessarily makes it right) we frequently got our hair tugged or pulled, whereas to smack or hit a child (even on the hand or a leg) would have been considered shocking. I try my best not to judge - I have been known to lose my temper at the kids and it would look awful to a bystander, probably.

Dobs - I take my usual flu medications, including decongestant. Medicated nasal spray to unclog sinuses is a lifesaver, I can't live without it. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, using a netti pot honestly made it so much easier for me to breathe when I had super clogged sinuses and nostrils. Other than that, I would drink chamomile tea with a little honey, get in some vitamin C (oranges?), and go to bed earlier. You can also take cold meds if you do choose. I only do when I'm REALLY miserable, but it seems you're pretty miserable right now.


----------



## baby D

Hmm that's interesting about the cultural differences MS! On the surface it sounds abusive but I guess there could be a number of reasons behind it! 

AFM, still no temp rise! Have had cm and cramps but still nothing!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry if this is too much of a strong opinion and I offend, but my view is, an adult, twice the size of a child pulling her, tugging, intimidating or anything along those lines is abuse and it really makes me sad to hear about it! :-(

Sorry just had to pipe up on that one x


----------



## Jezika

Yeah, seeing that would upset me too.

Can't write much because I have a very dramatic and wriggly Tilly in my lap, but I was going to ask who is next to pop?


----------



## M&S+Bump

To a two or three-year old, I would take a harsher view on it I think. But I've seen some EVIL eight to ten year olds who could benefit from some discipline. I think maybe I live in quite a deprived area as well, it's really not that shocking to me to see people treat their children badly so something which just fits within my borders for 'discipline' isn't anywhere near as upsetting as seeing children dirty and obviously neglected, or being smoked over in their prams, or babies and toddlers getting screamed at. And like I said, we just don't know their circumstances. 

Surely it's not me next, is it? Gigs will be before me with a scheduled c-section but is there anyone else before that? I can't think!


----------



## Cppeace

I'm sorry, even if you have a hellion of an 8 year old- one should not intentionally cause a child pain. You grab someone by the hair and pull them somewhere it can do anything from draw tears to give you a migraine. That is abuse, not discipline- I don't care your culture. Abuse is not just hitting, punching or kicking.


----------



## gigglebox

I have strong opinions but so will choose to abstain ^_^

M&S, I think you are next! Scheduled c section considered, I'm still a week behind your due date...so I guess we're in a race :haha: although FutureMrs is in her 27th week I think. 

So it's a toss up between us three! Crazy!

Cp, so sad to not see a test this morning! Are you still feeling confident?


----------



## StillPraying

I know what physical abuse looks like, and there is a big difference in abuse and discipline. I like what MS said about cultural differences, and I agree with that. I'm going to follow gigs and just let this topic go because I am also very opinionated about it.

Ooohhh the race will soon be on! Are you all do the same month then?


----------



## FutureMrs

I think you'll be first M&S! Gigs is right though I'm almost at week 27, my due date is May 8th! So I May me last between the three of us!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm due the 12th but c section puts me roughly around the 5th.

That said, I have this feeling (wrong I'm sure) that I will have some issue where I have to deliver early. Just by a couple weeks....like pre e or something. It feels like the feeling i had with ds1 that i was going to end up with a c section.

But i was also certain i was team pink this time, so.... :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I hope you don't have pre e. I've never been so sick in my life.


----------



## Cppeace

Still feeling pretty confident yeah. I will be testing tomorrow for sure lol . I am exhausted, needing to pee way more often and now getting these stabby pains in the uterus area. 

Yawn... I am so going to bed as soon as my guy wakes up lol


----------



## shaescott

CP I'm so excited for you! Have you ever felt this confident before? Also, I don't mean to invade personal privacy, but I was wondering, how old are you and your husband, and do you have any kids already? And how long have you been married? I'm just curious, I like knowing about that stuff haha. You don't have to answer if you're uncomfortable with it.


----------



## Cppeace

No most of the time I'm very meh during the 2ww and never expect to see a positive after my crazy limbo ordeal lol I feel I will this time and if I don't I believe I am just finally insane lol 

I'm 33, 7 days from 34, My guy (Not my husband, as I don't really believe in marriage) is 28, 29 in June. Neither of us have any kids. He wants kids more than me. I love kids just never had the "I must have them and they must be related to me" mentality. Me and my guy have been together 4 years, will be 5 in June and lived together 3 years. 

Gosh, I'm so tired lol


----------



## shaescott

CP- ah ok sorry I shouldn't have assumed you were married. I know lots of people have kids without getting married. I do want to get married, partially for the official legally married thing and so I can change my name and have it the same as my kids, but mostly so I can wear a gorgeous ball gown wedding dress and feel like a princess and also so I can call SO my hubby/husband. I'd also like to be married before having kids, but that's just my preference. Obviously I don't expect everyone to conform to my preferences lol. I've felt the urge to carry a child since I was 14. I loved babies before that, but starting a few months before I turned 15, I started going baby crazy. Like, I wanted the morning sickness and the back pain if it meant I was carrying my child inside me. And I wanted to wake up in the middle of the night 6 times if it meant I had my own baby to take care of. I still feel that way, but even then I knew I wouldn't actually do it at that age. Not with college and stuff ahead of me. That's why I wait. But I am seriously baby crazy. The most important thing to me to accomplish in my life is to be a mom. Second is to have a job where I consistently help people. In a way that will affect their life. That's why I want to be a trauma/ER nurse. I want to literally help save lives.


----------



## Jezika

Ooh, a labour race, you say? Love it. May seems so far away though, boooo!

CP I'm excited for your testing!

Shae, if I remember correctly you'll be TTC in four years' time or is that marriage? Four years will pass soooo quickly. I remember feeling like having kids would be so far away and now can't believe that I have a gorgeous little creature currently next to me in bed, attached to my nipple and sleeping soundly.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, my particular dislike of marriage is a personal belief. I don't really care if others get married or not.I like my surname, my family history and my guy and I plan to combine our last names(Both short) for when we actually get a birth certificate- probably not getting one for several years but that is a totally different kettle of worms that I will not really expand up on in here lol 
I never had girlhood visions of a wedding. I was a research junkie from pretty young age and learned discoveries pretty young that made me decide fairly young on not getting married. I also was pretty much the only activist who stood up for freedom in my high school as well.


----------



## kittykat7210

Cp it's really interesting reading your posts, you have such different views to anyone I've met before! I love reading other people's thoughts and opinions, I was always a 'why' child and now I'm a 'why' adult! I have a similar track record of being research queen like you haha XD


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- Yeah, as a teacher (and thereby as a mandatory reporter in my state), and as a mom, I'd find the hair-pulling excessive and most likely abusive-looking...HOWEVER, sometimes these things looks a lot worse without any other background information. Was this mom truly at the end of her tether, and perhaps she had just "had it", and perhaps overreacted? Maybe she's doing this all on her own with no support, and doesn't have any other tools to deal with behavior? I'm not making excuses for the mom, because in any case, it was probably an inappropriate response to the child. However, as a mom often at the end of her own rope, I can say that we all do make mistakes, and as long as incidences like this are few and far between, well...it's not great, and it's definitely undesirable and excessive, but perhaps forgivable, if other factors entered into it that we aren't aware of.

M&S- Congrats on another little boy! Aren't boys awesome? My son is my tough kid out of the two...my daughter is easy, and wants to please, etc. My son is NAUGHTY (haha! Hell, he's 2, aren't they ALL naughty at 2? :rofl:), but when he's sweet, he makes me melt! <3 So, Elisabeth will have a lot of doting brothers to watch out for her, and I agree that perhaps she'll need a sister down the road! So happy your SO is on board with that plan! :happydance:

Greenie- Cute onesies, and even cuter twin Greenie boys! <3 Glad to hear you're getting your toes beautified. You can be a mom, and have great feet too. :) It's totally possible.

Dobby- So sorry you're feeling like shit on a stick, girl. Try the neti-pot first, and run a hot vaporizer at night (some people swear by cool mist, but I personally don't find it to work as well as the warm steam), warm/hot washcloth compresses on your face, and you can even dab a bit of pure peppermint oil across your forehead, and around your sinuses on your face. MOST OTC cold & flu meds that you can grab at Walgreens or CVS are safe, but when in doubt, just give your OB/midwife/healthcare provider a call, and check to see if it's safe. I had to take meds a few times for a couple of things while pregnant...just check, and it should be fine. I hope you feel better soon. You have a LEMON in there now! Can you believe it???

Future- I'm so sorry you're having trouble with hubby. :( Personally, I feel that it's not entirely up to you to provide all of the support...I mean, it's great that you do that for him, but you're pregnant, and need extra TLC right now from him as well. Support is a two-way street, and don't be afraid to let him know what you need from him as well! Perhaps a good sit-down talk over a nice calm dinner is needed, and you can both take turns clearing the air, and working it out minus any mean or defensive behavior. Lay the ground rules out before you sit down, and keep it fair. :) Marriage is tough. Parenthood might even be tougher. You got this. ;)

J- Ugh. I would kick my DH's ass if he had a lump he wasn't checking into. Sounds like you have a real stubborn fella on your hands. I'm always pulling for you that your LTTTC journey pans out. We all are on this thread, really. <3

Tex- Good luck! The appointment may not be terribly eventful this time, but you'll walk out of there with the beginning of some type of action plan...you have to start somewhere!


----------



## shaescott

Jez, it's about 5 years, slightly under. :)


----------



## shaescott

I think my room might be colder than usual cuz my temp is crazy low this am. Also I'm freezing.


----------



## shaescott

CP, is it legal to not get your child a birth certificate? I didn't know that was allowed...


----------



## DobbyForever

I just see it being a hassle. You need it for everything. I needed an original ORIGINAL verified copy for my teaching credential program. Crazy.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, did you test this morning?

Dobby, when do you have a scan to find out the sex of the baby? So excited for you!


----------



## TexasRider

I didn't get a copy of my child's "real" birth certificate till she was 3. I had the one with the foot prints on it from the hospital and her social security card pretty quick after birth but I got busy and never went to the records place for the official birth certificate until she needed it to
Be enrolled in school. 

Huge temp rise for me today. Usuall I get this type rise on 6-8dpoish and then it declines. So possibly I could be 6dpo and not 4? But Idk for sure-just gonna see when af shows


----------



## baby D

Your chart is looking fab though Tex! Exciting!


----------



## shaescott

Baby D she actually ovulated a bit early, which can make the egg that's released less mature. 

CP! TESTS!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol yes it is legal. There are wys around needing one, but like I said I won't get into it. 

Today's test. 

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170202_091554.jpg


----------



## Jezika

CP is that dry? At first it looked negative but now I'm convinced I can see something super duper faint. 

I listened it a podcast once about a young woman who didn't have a bjrrh certificate - her mother hadn't registered her birth due to her beliefs - and now she is unable to provide the things she needs to get a birth certificate (something about people confirming her birth) so she can't get a driver's license or social security number or anything else. It was an interesting podcast.


----------



## Cppeace

No it's not dry- it's like 7 or 8 mins after but still wet for sure.


----------



## kittykat7210

CP I agree with Jez, I thought it was negative but after closer inspection something is catching my eye!


----------



## gigglebox

I don't see it :( but I'm always late to the party!


----------



## pacificlove

I have never heard of not getting a birth certificate... Health insurance, social insurance number and birth certificate go hand in hand here. We had Logan's birthday certificate within 2 weeks of birth. It got mailed to us.


----------



## StillPraying

You have to have a birth certificate in the military. My kids have to have one in order for me to rate housing, Healthcare, dental, etc for them. I'm curious about why you wouldn't want one CP? You don't have to share just haven't ever heard that before.


----------



## kittykat7210

I've just eaten a whole roasted cauliflower... i didn't even realise XD

EDIT: the cauliflower didn't agree with me :( it's been a while since I threw up at 11.30pm, but silly as its a whole 4 hours since I ate it???


----------



## Cppeace

well it's very good for you Kitty lol

On the BC stuff. Sorry, like I said, I'm not getting into it. Look up what your US birth certificate really is and discover for yourself why I want to delay getting one.


----------



## Jezika

CP - do YOU see a faint line on the IC?


----------



## M&S+Bump

There's no option here of not getting a birth certificate unless you just don't register your child, but in that case you'd have people at the door to find out what happened to them, unless you had no maternity care at all and weren't on record as having been pregnant. 

I think the certificate here is just an entry into the population register - name, date, place of birth, parents' names. Social security number etc doesn't get generated til you're 16. Until then you're on your mother's social security, for child benefit and the like. And obviously health insurance doesn't apply.

Off to Google US birth certificates now, intrigued &#129300;&#128513;

Gigs, I'm a little ahead of you, but have a solid three out of three track record of going two weeks overdue so I'm expecting this baby to make an appearance around the 5th of May also :haha: The race is on - no babies for weeks then there'll be three of us back to back, how funny &#128513;

CP I'm not seeing anything on the test but I've never had a line before 12dpo on ICs so plenty of time yet!


----------



## Cppeace

I personally don't see much of anything on the IC I took. I see something super super light and thin but otherwise no, nothing so I am calling it totally negative but like I said not really concerned about it being negative today lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cp- not sure I see anything but like gigs I'm always the last to see anything. Good luck!

On the birth certificate. No opinions on getting one or not but I did want to say it's different than it used to be (at least in California). They give you a "hospital birth certificate" when you get discharged and it's basically a piece of paper on hospital letterhead saying baby's and parents names and date of births. While in the hospital you fill out the paper for the birth certificate but they never mail you one unless you go down to the courthouse and request one. They did however send their social security cards within a couple weeks.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, that podcast episode I was talking about the girl without a birth certificate is a Radiolab episode called The Girl Who Doesn't Exist. I found it really interesting!


----------



## gigglebox

I have never listened to podcasts but I think I'm going to have to try it...

Also, I created myself a youtube account. I have a fake name and a channel name: "Smart Sex". I think I can change it if I hate it...but I like it for now. No content yet so I don't think y'all can find me. I'll link you if I ever get around to making a video!

Hi J! I see you lurking!

I'm on my 3rd and final attempt at dying the blue bits of my hair gray. If this doesn't work, I give. I bleached it first and it barely lifted the blue...so I'm still trying permanent gray over it (versus semi-permanent which I tried last time and it didn't work). We'll see what happens...if this doesn't work I'm not sure what I'll do next. Might just dye it all brown and call it quits.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cp I also thought I saw something catch my eye when I went to keep scrolling

I'm also curious no lol though I suspect it is just a way of tracking people idk. I'm a government sheep lolol

Speaking of government got a good old scare with my brother at UCB yesterday ffs people

Kitty sorry about the cauliflower 

Ummm haven't caught up. Things are better. Shit has blown over and I think I just got a $25k grant so epppppiiiuccc. Told boss today. Went better than I thought. My next scan is 2/14 but I want to move it ummm yeah still sinusy


----------



## JLM73

Sorry all :blush: slacker Beee-otch here...
I am reading little by little, but this is such an OFF - no strict supps, temps, OPK, BD cycle that I am not even feelin it off record...
But DH had his left test scan ystrdy, which was apparently NOT for a lump, but male complaint of "excessive squishy tissue"??? WTF is that :saywhat:
He has been a moody ass argumentative BE-otch alll day today, and STILL not home yet after his tutor cancelled almost 2 hrs ago??
So I have been a raving beo-tch....

My opks are waaaay neg, thankfully, but am Soooo mad instead of him acting his age :growlmad: grrrrrrr


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I think you are goonna have to HIGH lift to Platinum Blonde ( ie 40 developer with the HIGH lift bleach) from a Sally's Hair place or something, and then you will get the colors you want.
My hair is naturally black and this is the prob I have...
You will get it :hugs:
Check out my cye from fushcia to blue...which tood THREE tries and is STILL not all Blue lol cuz I didn't bleach high enuff
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20170201_19_25_41_Pro.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8









WIN_20170201_19_25_57_Pro.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

J I've never had any issues dying my hair. It's been every color of the rainbow...and in high school I couldn't keep the blue in at all. It always faded to a pale green and was super easy to dye over.

For some reason I can't get this dang blue out!!! It's ion's "aqua", semi-permanent, but it won't leave my hair. I've tried just dying over it, using a color remover/corrector, and now bleach (high lift with 40 developer). Still not doing the trick. I'm about to go wash out the gray so we'll see what happens this time...

Dobs, if you go on Valentine's, we'll have appointments on the same day  'Course mine's for my GD test :roll: they won't let me drink before I come, their policy is you have to drink it there and wait for an hour there :growlmad: what a waste of time. 

Yay for your grant!!! And is your brother OK?

Kit, how are you feeling now?


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs my hospital has the same policy for the GD test. And I get the worst reception there too so it's suuuuper boring. I finally went back to dark brown hair and I love it. 

J squishy???? Whaaaa the? Well hopefully they figure out what it is and it's harmless! Idk if you said anything about him doing an SA? Sorry if you did my phone is being super annoying making it hard to read.

CP everyone has their reasons for their choices, and has to do what they believe is right. I support that like any American, so long as it's not physically hurting others or illegal.... and I don't think it's illegal to not have a birth certificate but I'm defintely curious now and going to research it.


----------



## gigglebox

Still what color was it before you dyed it dark brown?

No success here. My hair is still blue. It's slightly lighter, and slightly more gray, but still very much blue. I give up. In the mean time i'm returning all this crap to sally's. They say they'll return money for used items, so we'll see...the gray didn't even stick to my bleached hair (the virgin hair that I got bleach in), so I have blue hair and now bits of blonde in random spots :roll: 

So I'll either try brown or just wait until this grows out and cut off the blue.

Wow I'm spending way too much time talking about my hair.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yay for the grant! What's it for? I'm sorry you're still sick, but glad you have a scan coming up! Exciting!

Gigs I'm sorry the gray didn't come out :(

J your hubby confuses me sometimes :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo Gigs sorry the dye is being stubborn I have no advice. Also sorry I moved it lol to the next day. Bro is ok. I freaked out mostly because he is in a singing group that practices at night, and I was worried they might be out and about. But he said they were rehearsing off campus that day because they anticipated the protests.

J sorry about hubs being cranky.Sounds like he's just stressed about the tissue thing and not handling it the right way :(


Shae ty :) had a minor freak out over the weekend (obs) because everything was falling apart and then I realized like HOLY SHIT I'm having a baby. For the third time. The grant was to send kids to science camp who can't afford it. So that makes me three for three on grants: got one for books, got one to cover half the cost of our bus for our field trip, and got one for the science camp :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobby aw that's amazing that you got a grant to help out those kids. It sucks when you want to go to an educational camp and you can't afford it. I was sent lots of info on summer programs during high school and I just couldn't afford them.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs my hair was stuck orange after I tried to do a blonde that matched my darker blonde roots. I finally stopped messing with it for like 2 months, did the whole nopoo thing, then the other day decided to do a chocolate brown and it turned out great. I tried the John freida or whatever his name is.

Dobs I think it's sad you have to get grants for that stuff. Our country spends so very little money on education it's sad. Not to take away that it's awesome that you got a grant though.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs, so glad you were able to get that, and the other grants, too. What process is there for that? My teacher friend here recently raised money for books for her 3yo kids (inner city students), but she didn't do it with a grants, she raised it on a gofundme page.

J, hope he cools off and relaxes. At least it's Friday! Maybe the squishy tissue is just a cyst or something. Regardless, it's never fun to have your most intimate of areas probed by strangers, so maybe that's why he's bent out of shape.

Still, pic of hair? 
I'm taking a bump pic today so I'll show you the hair after bleaching and then what it ended up looking like.


----------



## gigglebox

Hair after bleaching, then hair in the bump pic is after dying it gray. Basically no difference :roll:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0337.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0346.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs sorry there isn't a difference but look at your cute bump!

Ty ladies tbh I don't have to it's up to my principal to make it happen. The books I got money from friends and family through Donors Choose, gofundme just for educators. The field trip I applied for a Target Field Trip Grant. You just plug in info and answer a few questions. We applied as a team during a grade level meeting rather than as individuals. I wrote my own answers though rather than them writing the same exact lazy thing. The other grant was a 30 page proposal over 6 months for a foundation for environmental science studies run the guy's company from Pursuit of Happiness. But I personally knew someone on the board and was expecting a few thousand but I think she fought like hell and got it fully funded.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs you look great Mama!


----------



## TexasRider

I agree gigs you look great! 

I'm so glad it's Friday and I'm ready for the weekend. Scale said 175.8 today so I've lost almost 10 pounds in 2 weeks! Gotta keep the momentum up though-and I'm cheating super bowl Sunday- I want some chips and queso!


----------



## gigglebox

That's awesome Dobs. That whole "it's not what you know, it's who you know" thing is so true sometimes!

Thanks for the bump comment. I am definitely feeling very large and in charge these days. My face and arms are getting so chunky :( I need to start getting in some exercise but it's so much more tempting to sit on the couch and eat pizza :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Tex!!! Amazing weight loss! All you did was cut carbs??? Dang. And you make me also want chips and queso...


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170203_090801.jpg

It's negative again today but I swear I'm seeing something super faint.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes-all I've done is cut the carbs-I try to keep it under 30 a day. It's not too bad really but I'm kinda bad at measuring veggies and stuff so I estimate it but I estimate big and still rearely hit 30-usually I am in the mid 20s for carb count.

Although I will admit that I have to keep moving my scale around the bathroom- meaning if I put it somehwere and step on it I move it around to another spot to see what it says. Apparently that can make. Difference since I can get a 3lb difference by moving it just a tiny bit. I think i need a new scale. Or new batteries at least. And of course I go by whichever weight is the least that day hahahaha


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs you look amazing!

Tex, my scale is the same.. then one day it said hubby and I weighed the same to the ounce! And I was ready to throw it out...
Oh and by the way you'll also weigh less when you step on the scale after the first bathroom visit before getting dressed and breakfast in the morning. Haha, that's when I step on makes a few pounds difference ;)
10lbs in 2 weeks is lots of weight loss, good job!!


----------



## TexasRider

Yes that's the only time I weigh.... and I do it in my in my underwear cause ya know clothes add pounds haha


----------



## Jezika

Tex that's awesome weight loss! And oh my, morning semi-naked weighings make so much difference. I'm now 12-15lbs above my pre-preg weight still and it seemed to be dropping a bit but went up again a little bit. Grrr. Where is this BFing weight loss I'm promised? 

Still - oh yes I remember you posting about your hair a few months ago. Glad you're happy with the brown - would love to see a pic.

Gigs - yoU DO look great! So are you going to go brown, then?

Dobs - yay for grants. Your kids are super lucky!

J - big hugs to you, love! Let us know how the it goes for DH, and I'm really hoping the BFP-when-you-least-expect-it thing applies to you.

So I'm going to a gynaecologist on Monday. DH and my mum insisted so that my cervix is checked following the awful manual extraction attempt. I'm REALLY looking forward to having a newly qualified young male gyn poke around my stubbly, maimed vagina (stubbly coz I shaved for hygiene reasons). On a positive note, however, my midwife confirmed my haemoglobin levels are up to 133, which is awesome, and ferritin (stored iron) is slap bang in the middle of the normal range. Yay!

Oh, if anyone is looking for a show to watch, Line of Duty is sooooo good. It's a British police show and won awards and stuff. It's on Netflix (the Canadian one, which means it should be on the US one too I guess).


----------



## StillPraying

Jez I despise going to any kind of GYN for any reason. just hate it. glad everything seems to be normalizing for you! 

Tex congrats on the weightloss, that's fantastic!

peace I don't see anything but if cameras don't always catch it! 

Gigs love the bump! So it looks like the top part of your hair took the gray, but not the bottom? Sort of an ombreish affect. i'll have to post one of my hair tomorrow when I actually have it down.

Dobs it really is all about who you know lol But in your situation it clearly isn't a bad thing since your kids get the benefits.

Random but what kind of music does everyone like and not like? I know a lot of people have mixed genres but what would you say is your favorite and least favorite?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I def see something super duper light but the camera isn't picking it up. Hopefully it darkens tomorrow :)


----------



## DobbyForever

lol yeah her cousins also brought projects but they weren't as passionate so only mine got funded lol

I'm in a bad mood my dogs didn't cooperate so my fb announcement doesn't look like I wanted and I'm tired and don't want to make a new pne


----------



## shaescott

You can just try again tomorrow, Dobs. Wanna post it so we can see?

Music- I don't know what to call what I like. Kinda like pop music but with more emotion and meaning lol, less auto tuned and mechanical. I also love the powerful Disney songs. If anyone has seen Moana, "I am Moana" just about killed me, in a good way. Disney princess songs are my thing. I hate most rap (I like some Eminem but only some, that's it), and most folk music drives me off the wall.


----------



## StillPraying

My girls love Moana, we listen to the soundtrack all of the time


----------



## shaescott

Still yaaaassss! It's so amazing (in auli'i cravalho voice)!! I'm such a child lol


----------



## DobbyForever

With this stanza from a song I like

I've seen rainbows that could take your breath away
The beauty of the setting sun on any given day
And when it comes to shooting stars I have seen a few
But I've never seen anything as beautiful as you

I wanted to do a series of photos with one for each line of pictures I actually took but I can't get fb to cooperate/am tired idk decided that was too busy anyway. But yeah my dogs were shaking off the glasses and not laying down and I wanted just one pic with both of them in it but they just would not listen
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9152.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## shaescott

Omg Dobby that is soooo cute!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I loooove it!!!


----------



## Cppeace

That is very cute!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies,

First I want to say I have PCOS very badly, both ovaries are covered head to tow in cysts per the ultra sound I had about two weeks ago. 

I have also had cervical cancer stage 1b1 and have had two surgeries to remove it. I am now considered in remission and luckily I didn't have to have chemo or radiation. I have to go in for screenings every three months to make sure it stays away, and if it ever comes back I will have to have chemo and radiation...so I'm hoping it stays away!

Anyway so I don't use OPK's because they are ALWAYS positive due to my PCOS so I just go based on my body symptoms and typically I always get sore boobs the day after I have ovulated and I also get super watery/egg white CM the day of ovulation. 

Also I had tests done for my PCOS and it showed high levels of testosterone which my doctor put me on Metformin to help lower it, she also said it may make me more fertile.

So this past weekend I'm 100% sure I ovulated on Sunday, the next day my boobs were sore and I was nauseous Sunday (another symptom I get of O.) Well me and my OH did the deed this weekend many times and since I'm on Metformin, maybe I have a chance?

So I'm 5DPO today and my symptoms are the following:

-very neausous
-fatigue
-dizzy
-sore boobs
-smell aversions
-bleeding gums when brushing
-mild fever (99.2-99.5)
-weird face pressure (no sinus infection or cold...)
-extreme hot and cold flashes
-headaches
-heartburn

If I got pregnant it would be a miracle! 

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## shaescott

Pink- oh wow that's a lot of obstacles. Your symptoms sound really promising, especially with your doctor telling you that you'd be more fertile. We can't wait to see tests in a few days!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

shaescott said:


> Pink- oh wow that's a lot of obstacles. Your symptoms sound really promising, especially with your doctor telling you that you'd be more fertile. We can't wait to see tests in a few days!

thanks, if i am that would be a miracle!


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree cupcake sounds promising. Hoping this is your bfp cycle can't wait to stalk your tests

Ty ladies I think I have a future pack leader onesie somewhere but I have to dig through how many outfits to find it lolol

Sorry I haven't caught up my eyes are blurry

In other news I feel less stressed since my tax refund just about covers all of my debt! So I won't be needing to work a second job or tutor this summer like I thought woot


----------



## TexasRider

Still- I really enjoy 90s grunge. I have Sirius XM and listen to the Lithium channel almost exclusively. Then I switch to Octane. So I like rock like Nirvana and Alice In Chains. The Offspring is literally one of my favorite bands of all time. I also like new stuff like five finger death punch and Sick Puppies etc. stuff I hate is Taylow Swift-especially her country stuff-it's so whiny and I really don't like much rap... which of course my husband loves


----------



## shaescott

Dobby yaaaaay! I think that no teacher who works full time should have to work a second job or anything like that. They do enough!


----------



## Cppeace

I agree with that Shae. I don't think anyone should have to work two jobs. 

Anywho... Lol this insanely light light line has been torturing me all day- refusing to be photographed lol but here is the best I got it on camera. 

Edited to remove photo, arrow was in wrong spot.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah a lot of teachers here do though like weekend waitress or Uber driver :(

Peace I see it but I'm concerned how far left it is. But your temps look fab so fxed tomorrow brings a clear line


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I'm not familiar with that brand, which is it? . Is the line supposed to be that far left? 

Dobs I wish NFL players and celebrities weren't so over payed and teachers, police officers, firefighters, and EMTs were paid even a fraction of the money we pay for people to play pretend.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I had teh arrow too far to the left, it was right of that. Pulled the pic..Just can't see what I do in person, specially if I shine a light through it lol 
Sure hope tomorrow's is clearer.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, I agree with Dobs. I def see the line, but it looks too far to the left.

Pink, metformin can definitely help! I have PCOS, and got pregnant this time using just that. I hope you get a BFP this cycle!

Dobs, your announcement is sooo cute! Your dogs are adorable.


----------



## Cppeace

It's a sure predict and the arrow was too far left. lol The line is just not detectable with my poor cameras . Hopefully tomorrow's will darker and easier to see.


----------



## Michellebelle

I hope so too! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I'd love to see that onsie! 

CP, sorry I didn't see the line on the original pic you posted. But as usual I am on my phone...

Welcome to our newcomer :) your cycle sounds promising :hugs:

Afm: it's another snow day! Gosh, I thought we moved back to the wet coast, if I had wanted a snow covered beach I'd have moved to the east coast.
5inches of wet heavy snow so far.. the bird netting over my duck run is toast!! 
As for Logan, I am one proud mama! He's reached the milestone where they learn that things go into the mouth! It was a rough couple of days getting here, but this momma is proud ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww congrats PL!!! That's exciting!!!

Still want to redo it. I'd rather just one pic with the dogs and onesie than three separate pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9162.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## PinkCupcakes

How long did it take most of you ladies to get BFP's for those who have so far?


----------



## DobbyForever

Pregnancies 1-3 were unplanned. 4 took 7 cycles. This rainbow was a year and 2/3 months? But I was having issues with a wishy washy ex


----------



## StillPraying

Pink when we tried for dd2, it took us 5 cycles. Oddly enough, after my mc it again took us 5 cycles. Welcome to the group:)


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> With this stanza from a song I like
> 
> I've seen rainbows that could take your breath away
> The beauty of the setting sun on any given day
> And when it comes to shooting stars I have seen a few
> But I've never seen anything as beautiful as you
> 
> I wanted to do a series of photos with one for each line of pictures I actually took but I can't get fb to cooperate/am tired idk decided that was too busy anyway. But yeah my dogs were shaking off the glasses and not laying down and I wanted just one pic with both of them in it but they just would not listen

OMG you have a rough collie??!? Can I come visit PLEASE they are my favourite!!! Soooo cute!!!



PinkCupcakes said:


> How long did it take most of you ladies to get BFP's for those who have so far?


4 years in total including some breaks for miscarriages, the first positive took over a year but unfortunately that one wasn't meant to be. Second one was almost a year later but had a few months break after the loss. My chemical was then 10 months later, and this positive was 8 months after that!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, adorable announcement. I put up a screenshot of the egg hatch sequence starting in Pokemon Go and then the scan picture.

Pink, your PCOS sounds like mine - my ovaries looked like someone had drawn black rings around them with a marker on the scan. I rarely actually ovulated either, maybe once or twice a year, if that. It took us almost two years to get pregnant the first time, but it was natural, hadn't started treatment yet. And, well.. you can see the rest in my ticker :haha: Your symptoms sound promising!

Music wise, I'm fairly easy these days - depending on whether there's anyone else around listening, I might put on classic rock or 50's rock 'n' roll - or if I'm not worried about others being offended, the Bloodhound Gang :haha: or Marilyn Manson. Nirvana, Red Hot Chili Peppers, the Eagles, David Bowie, these are all good. And I don't mind slightly heavier 'dance' music, but preferably something with a rocky edge like Pendulum or the Prodigy.

I can't stand most of the things the radio plays - Rhianna, Beyonce, stupid girlbands whining on about exes and broken hearts or how cool they are. Yuck.


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez just curious now that youve had the dockatot for a bit what do you think of it? Worth the hype?


----------



## FutureMrs

Also Flukey not to be a total creep but I was thinking of you yesterday as you havent posted in a bit, and claire. Hope your both doing well!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, ladies, let me bitch for a sec....my damn middle-of-the-night calf cramps have started :( I got them bad with DS1 but I can't remember when...I had them maybe twice up until now but very minor and easily stopped with the foot trick. Last nights was more difficult...add to that my RLP is starting to intensify again after being pretty much gone for weeks :cry: Peeing several times a night, getting uncomfy to roll over...I remember all of this happening much later the first time :( oh well...such is pregnancy I guess.

Music...I losten to a huge variety and honestly haven't really been "into" music as such since DS1 was born. I used to be really into industrial, favorites inclided Mindkess Self Indulgence and Nine Inch Nails, which I do still listen to on occasion. VAST, Perfect Circle, Snake River Conspiracy were also among favorites...now I usually listen to the radio. Our local radio plays a huge variety which I really like -- they once played Nine Inch Nails and Michael Jackson back to back :haha: both of which I like! Also a lot of less known inde bands...The most recent bands I "got into" and enjoy a lot are Gotye and Oh Land. And, like Tex, I also enjoy my 90's grunge on occasion ;) 

Dislikes include country and rap. I like some "old school" hip hop (Jurassic 5 comes to mind...) but mostly for nostalgia. I'll listen to country without complaint if it's on,but I'm definitely not seeking it out.

Pink, hi! Hope you stick around to update us :) if you do get pregnant, will they have to take any special precautions with your cervix? To answer your question, I got pregnant with DS1 first try when I was 25. We tried for baby 2 when I was just shy of 29, got pregnant in 5 cycles but miscarried, took a two month break, then tried for another 5 cycles before getting pregnant with this on :thumbup: I'm just throwing age in there in case it means anything.

I think I had a chemical pregnancy from failure at pulling out mehtod (see the first post) but of course only ever got a faint test and can't really confirm it!


----------



## gigglebox

PL congrats on proud mommy moment! They're the best!


----------



## Cppeace

Well feeling very negative and blah today. Woke up freezing- didn't remember my temp until after getting up and that temp was insane low. Just feel it's not happening now.


----------



## gigglebox

Any test cpp?


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs do you think your drinking enough water? Also try eating a banana or two a day sometimes cramping like that can be due to low potassium!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I agree bananas are like nature's miracle medicine for cramps

Kit she's a sheltie, which is essentially the same thing but half the weight lol. She hates people though haha not very sheltie. She got that from me :rofl:

MS. Looovvvveeeee it so nerdy! I was trying to find the pack leader onesie (the one I was thinking of I guess I didn't buy) and came across my nerdy computer history museum onesies and almost changed my mind on doing a dog announcement. But ultimately I was too lazy lol


----------



## Cppeace

Not even a shadow on today's test.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo but not out til the witch shows. I like that second dip two days ago though so fxed


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm still holding out hope, CP! Your symptoms sound so promising this cycle!

Pink, it took me about 10 months to get pregnant with my first miscarriage. I got pregnant again two cycles later and miscarried. Then pregnant again three cycles later and miscarried. It then took me a year to finally get pregnant again, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed so hard this one works out! The first three we used fertility drugs (clomid and injectibles) to conceive, but this current pregnancy we got pregnant on our own.

Music tastes... I love a lot of kinds, but usually listen to bands like LCD Soundsystem, Arcade Fire, etc. Not usually a fan of what they play on a lot of the mainstream stations here. I can't stand country or rap music. Country is just too twangy for my tastes and rap gives me a headache.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks for all the input ladies! 

Gigglebox - My cervix should be okay they said, as long as it doesn't thin out, they said it could end up getting a bit thin during pregnancy and if that does happen they would just need to put a stitch it in to keep the baby in there! 

So I woke up today and nausea is gone! Just gone! No headache yet either! So strange! I wonder if I was just sick? Anyway I'm now 6DPO today, waiting is killing me so I took a test just because I couldn't resist and of course it's stark white...


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Okay so maybe my test isn't stark white? It's still wet and I swear I see a line..

https://i65.tinypic.com/2w3p0fc.jpg

Maybe I'm just going crazy and have line eye?


----------



## Jezika

Pink - I guess it's in my sig. but it took technically took me two cycles to get preg. First cycle I was just using a period tracker app to know when I ovulate, which I realized was wrong when I started temping and using OPKs the next cycle. Got a BFP then but had a chemical and then got another BFP the cycle after. I feel extremely lucky. Crossing my fingers for you... we love seeing tests!!

Future - I was meaning to update you on Dockatot. The précis is that although she slept better in it than in the side-sleeper bassinet, we soon resorted to straight-up bedsharing because she sleep so well that way. I was transferring her to the Dockatot here and there but there's no space for both options unless DH sleeps elsewhere, plus it's just easier to keep her beside me (esp as I can BF her to sleep) so we basically haven't used it in weeks and weeks :$ That's probably not helpful. It's possible if we persevered it would be fine, plus other babies may respond to it differently. Also, it may still be a good solution for those who really don't want to bedshare without something like it and are okay with several awakenings. I should really try getting her used to it again so that she can sleep safely in other beds (like if we travel) without risk of rolling and falling.

Re: music I like all sorts... no particular genre. To name a few, Sigur Ros, Arcade Fire, Linkin Park, Muse, Supertramp, Radiohead, Lana Del Ray, Florence and the Machine, Mother Mother, Beatles, Gotye, Metallica, Foxy Shazam, Robyn, La Roux and a bunch of old school hip hop. I really don't like country music or most mainstream pop.


----------



## Jezika

Pink... hmm... I do see a something faint... so early still though!

Dobs that's the sweetest announcement! If you get the dogs together (P.S., as I said before, cutest dogs ever) could you maybe put the indie on the ground in front of the dogs so you can see it's S onesie and everything's all together?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks! Yea I couldn't resist testing haha!


----------



## shaescott

Slept with SO last night so my temp is way higher. Fully expecting it to be down tomorrow.

CP I'm sorry about the bfn :(


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, still early, especially for you! I'm also a little confused by your chart with all the floating dots....? 

Pink, I see something faint! Hope it gets darker!

Dobs, I agree with Jez, I think the onesie needs tombe displayed in all its glory. It still makes sense but the idea is kind of lost when you can't see it's a onesie.

Also, we need an updated bump shot from you. Damn it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink I definitely see something 

Well I put that one away and the one I thought I bought I guess I didn't or can't find. I ended up just going with the first one since bff and bnb approved

My phone is charging and my bump pics are there. I do them every Sunday though so do you want last week's or to wait until tomorrow. I have a bump pic in my mat jeans I wore Friday lol. My bff was like I thought you were waiting to tell work abs I was like I was but effing a I want to just wear my mat jeans and be comfy with my belly out


----------



## baby D

Hi ladies! Just about to have a big catch up on oastcfew pages! I'm feeling total pants today! Full of a cold and ache from top to toe! 

Was expecting to have a temp rise today as had ovulation signs past couple of days but nothing! So confused!!


----------



## StillPraying

Baby maybe your cold is delaying O? I also laughed at "feeling pants" I've never heard this term lol

Pink something is catching my eye on that pic! 

Dobs it's cute either way. Definitely don't blame you for wearing mat jeans, you only get to wear them a short while anyway! 

Cppeace sorry for bfn, that's annoying. But still early though 

Jez I told DH we weren't even going to bother with a bassinet etc. Both my girls wound up bedsharing so I'm just gonna assume I'll do that again lol


----------



## baby D

Ha ha Still have you not? I say it all the time &#128516; Good point about the cold delaying ovulation -- I guess that's possible! Annoying but possible!


----------



## baby D

Oooh Dobs let's have last week's now! Then we can compare tomorrow! And flipping awesome going for the mat jeans!! I want to see that shot too!! I always found that mat clothes made my bump more pronounced which I LOVED!


----------



## Cppeace

The earlier temps(floating dots) I just discarded to make my chart look better, they don't effect my Coverline or Ovulation date. Today's temp was messed up but still insanely low, I woke freezing fully covered. My cervix has dropped and firmed so 99% likely I'm out.


----------



## Jezika

Still - sorry if I asked this before (can't remember where I've asked what) but how do you bedshare in other beds, say in a hotel or something. Would baby sleep between you and DH? Tilly only sleep on my side, but I'm guessing moving her between us in beds that don't have adequate barriers at the side would still be the safest option?

Cp - I'm not entirely convinced your low temps were truly your basal body temp if you physically felt cold too, but I guess we'll see in the next few days? Are you planning on testing again tomorrow?


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Gigs I agree bananas are like nature's miracle medicine for cramps
> 
> Kit she's a sheltie, which is essentially the same thing but half the weight lol. She hates people though haha not very sheltie. She got that from me :rofl:
> 
> MS. Looovvvveeeee it so nerdy! I was trying to find the pack leader onesie (the one I was thinking of I guess I didn't buy) and came across my nerdy computer history museum onesies and almost changed my mind on doing a dog announcement. But ultimately I was too lazy lol

She looks way bigger than a sheltie!! I love Shetlands as well because their just mini versions of the fluffy rough collie!! Shame she hates people :(


----------



## StillPraying

Jez I always brought a body pillow, and put that between the edge and the baby. There's some cool diy ones on pinterest that I may attempt this go round. It was DHs rule baby was not allowed to be between us.

The hair as promised:
 



Attached Files:







20170204_112649.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk off to eat so catch up later 14w pic and Friday's post huge lunch bump pic haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9111.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10









IMG_9136.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## baby D

Gorgeous hair still!! and gorgeous bump Dobs! Heck seeing these bumps makes me want mine!! &#128516;


----------



## DobbyForever

Still you're so cute! Love the hair!

Baby D boo but it did go up .2. Hoping you get a nice big jump tomorrow

Peace are you testing again or just waiting it out? 

Kit lol she probably looks big since I got up in her face and the only reference point are baby shoes hehe but yeah she has an anxiety disorder just like me and her biological dog mom so she's not trusting of anyone out of the pack


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a few students tell me they were glad I was pregnant and it was a baby bump and not just me getting fat lately :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Still you look so young!!!

Dobs, that uterus is so obvious :haha: i was just about to say, impressed you haven't gotten into mat jeans yet then i saw your comment haha

I feel like I drink a ton of water but I guess I could always drink more. I'm pretty sure it's just pregnancy related though. I got the calf cramps almost every night with Des after a certain point. The RLP is new but I'm guessing it's second pregnancy stuff.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey ladies sorry been busy with work and been reading lately too. I have also been a creeper and read while not logged in.

Future I can't believe you are almost 26 weeks. Is your DH being more supportive? I hope so.

J sorry about the lump on DH, hope everything is okay. 

I can't remember who asked about music but I like NIN, group love, five finger death punch, ghost, hellyeah. Dislike rap. I can handle most other genres.

Dobby sorry dogs didn't cooperate but still very cute. Also your bump looks like baby bump I just look fat bahaha.

Gigs sorry about the cramping. Bananas usually help me with cramps.

Cppeace sorry about temp drop of death. Hope it's a fluke.

So my brain is fried, we have gender scan on 9th woohoo!! I have been watching weather channel app religiously making sure snow and ice don't dash my dreams of finally finding out. I think I'll ask you ladies for last minute guesses if you want to :)

Oh kitty are you keeping things down any better?

Still I really like the hair &#128522;

Okay I think that's all I can recall.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluke ahhhhh that's so soon!!!! Exciting!!!!!

Lol ty ladies. Funny enough I am having an easier time getting into my regular jeans for the last week BUT the mat ones are so comfy and like someone said I love that it just shows off your bump. I feel squishing though so meh.


----------



## baby D

This is true Dobs!! Fingers crossed for another rise tomorrow!!

Flueky I love a bit of gender guessing so sounds good to me! What are you hoping for? Or no preference?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I know I think this week might drag by bit I have loads of patients so maybe not. I haven't tried my normal jeans. I'm just wearing some leggings and ling tops to cover my arse ;) I have worn my maternity scrubs and I love them. 

Baby D no real preference. We tried for 18 months and just wanting a healthy baby. I used to want a boy first though. However I have two nephews so having the first girl would be nice.My first intuition was girl but around 10 weeks I got boy vibes. My baking soda test was girl. Only craving is milk, I've already had like 20 oz. I see you've had EWCM I hope you get a nice temp rise soon :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I hadn't heard the milk thing interesting. Omg mat scrubs! Ahhhh adorable. Hoping it goes by fast!


----------



## Cppeace

I will only test again if the temp rise, but I am freezing today so that isn't likely.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Hey ladies sorry been busy with work and been reading lately too. I have also been a creeper and read while not logged in.
> 
> Future I can't believe you are almost 26 weeks. Is your DH being more supportive? I hope so.
> 
> J sorry about the lump on DH, hope everything is okay.
> 
> I can't remember who asked about music but I like NIN, group love, five finger death punch, ghost, hellyeah. Dislike rap. I can handle most other genres.
> 
> Dobby sorry dogs didn't cooperate but still very cute. Also your bump looks like baby bump I just look fat bahaha.
> 
> Gigs sorry about the cramping. Bananas usually help me with cramps.
> 
> Cppeace sorry about temp drop of death. Hope it's a fluke.
> 
> So my brain is fried, we have gender scan on 9th woohoo!! I have been watching weather channel app religiously making sure snow and ice don't dash my dreams of finally finding out. I think I'll ask you ladies for last minute guesses if you want to :)
> 
> Oh kitty are you keeping things down any better?
> 
> Still I really like the hair &#128522;
> 
> Okay I think that's all I can recall.

I am actually :) I had a successful no-puke-day today which I'm proud of XD so hopefully it's getting better now I'm (in 2 hours) 12 weeks :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit yay forni puking and double yay for being hours away from 12w!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Is it even possible to get a super faint BFP at 6DPO? I've been having weird twinges and cramp like feelings down below.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, possible, but not probable.


----------



## StillPraying

Pink maybe you're off on dpo?

Gigs sorry about the leg cramps, is there anything you can take?

Kitty glad you're feeling better! Is 12 weeks 2nd trimester where you are? I know every Dr's office is different. 

Dobs I'd die laughing if my kids told me that lol love the bump!

Flukes that's so exciting! I loved finding out gender. I craved chocolate milk in all of my pregnancies girls and boys lol

I'm about to get out to get some valentines type fabric to make my girls Valentines dresses


----------



## PinkCupcakes

cppeace - the norm is like 9+ DPO correct? 

Still - Hmm I don't think so, because I had all the symptoms of O on Sunday and my boobs always hurt the day after O and they hurt starting Monday! But I guess anything can happen?


----------



## kittykat7210

Pink, my 'twin' (I had two empty sacs) pregnancy although didn't last long gave me a very clear positive at 7dpo and that was the first test I took and a midday wee, so a faint positive at 6dpo is very possible!!

Still 13 weeks is second trimester for me, but I think I'll be nervous until I'm past 14 weeks, I lost my first at 13+6 after a normal scan at 12 weeks so it's still a bit nerve wracking for me!!


----------



## Cppeace

Norm is 10 dpo or beyond. At 10 dpo at 31% of pregnant women test positive. 11 dpo it goes up to about 50%


----------



## wookie130

Pink, as early as you are, I do see something on that test...

Dobby- I ended up wearing my maternity jeans for an inappropriate amount of time after my last child was born. I may or may not have kept wearing them for a year after his birth, simply because they were so stinking cozy. :rofl: You look great. I'm so happy everything is going well with this baby for you so far.

Fluek- You're getting there! Can't wait for you to meet your baby!

Cp- Sorry it's not looking likely this cycle...ttc is so difficult. All of the waiting and uncertainty - I honestly don't miss it. It's such a rollercoaster.

Still- Love the hair! You're adorable!

Music. Hmmm. I have pretty diverse taste in music. I adore The Smiths/Morrissey, The Cure, 90s grunge (Screaming Trees, older Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains), Tori Amos, Mozart, The Sundays (if you have not listened to them, or don't remember them...omg, it's such good music, it's ridiculous), Survivor (the 80's band..."Eye of the Tiger"...hell YES!!!), Journey, Dr. Dre and Snoop, Lady Gaga, The Beatles, Herman's Hermits, MGMT, the Hollies, PJ Harvey, to name a few. I don't really prefer one type of music...I listen to whatever complements my mood, so even if it's a song about monkeys flying from my ass, or anacondas, or big butts, or smashing champagne bottles- if it makes me feel a certain way, and I'm liking the harmony and beat, and the vocals are sounding good, I'll listen to it. :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Kitty - wow that's crazy! I'm so sorry for your loss!

cppeace - oh wow, guess I have quite a few days of waiting!

Wookie - Really? I swear I do too in real life!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink there was a girl on here catiren who had a singleton and got a line at 6dpo and digi at 7dpo. I was skeptical but she temped and checked multiple fertility signs and she had her first scan which dated her to the exact day she predicted O. So it does happen. Very rarely though.

Wookie I was thinking about that like all the benefits of yoga/stretch pants with the look of jeans lol

They take turns watching over my tummy and they sleep always touching me hehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9223.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_9158.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## PinkCupcakes

dobby - holy cow that's crazy! She must have a super strong little baby in there!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww ty I hope so. They've been doing it for a while but especially this week they will not leave my side/stomach


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so happy for you dobby, every time I check in I immediately look for your posts, I know this seems really out the blue but after everything you have been through I'm so happy you're pregnant <3 and you're dogs are the cutest!! If oh liked dogs I would love one, as it is we have a cat for company XD

It's now 00:05 so I'm officially 12 weeks XD and my belly is huge XD


----------



## campn

How are you ladies!? Hope everyone is doing great! Sorry I'm trying to keep up but so much going on here! 

I just have a rant, I don't know who else to discuss this with. So I met DH's parents today, and his mom has subtly suggested I stop breastfeeding, she said so when are you stopping? She's going to get teeth soon and she'll bite you, you know!? My sons did! Is she taking bottles now?? And I said no she doesn't really take bottles (it's true) and that Benjamin has never bit me and we made it to 19 months of breastfeeding. 

I didn't understand why she'd say that. DH later said that his dad was asking if they can take her and ben a few days. What the heck!? Who in their right mind asks to take an infant!? She wants me to wean her so she can be away from me, I'm just so mad and my mama bear has kicked in. Sorry but how do I say over my dead cold body?


----------



## DobbyForever

Pics or it didn't happen

And ty you are so sweet :). I was talking to my grandmother about it and she was like "oooo child, I'm getting excited just listening to you girl." I love her blackabama accent


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Is being emotional around 6DPO common?


----------



## DobbyForever

campn said:


> How are you ladies!? Hope everyone is doing great! Sorry I'm trying to keep up but so much going on here!
> 
> I just have a rant, I don't know who else to discuss this with. So I met DH's parents today, and his mom has subtly suggested I stop breastfeeding, she said so when are you stopping? She's going to get teeth soon and she'll bite you, you know!? My sons did! Is she taking bottles now?? And I said no she doesn't really take bottles (it's true) and that Benjamin has never bit me and we made it to 19 months of breastfeeding.
> 
> I didn't understand why she'd say that. DH later said that his dad was asking if they can take her and ben a few days. What the heck!? Who in their right mind asks to take an infant!? She wants me to wean her so she can be away from me, I'm just so mad and my mama bear has kicked in. Sorry but how do I say over my dead cold body?

I would just tell her the truth. That you appreciate her wanting to bond with the kids and give you some down time, but you just aren't ready yet. She's still bfing and you plan to continue bfing just like you did with Ben. Just be polite but concise and unyielding, and if she keeps pushing just tell her you hear her and respect her but your choice has been made. Maybe get OH on your side so he doesn't accidentally throw you under the bus. Stress that you both made that decision. Hugs sorry my stepdad told me to go back to work at 4 weeks and leave my baby with a nanny or my grandmother like wtf WTF


----------



## kittykat7210

I'll take one in the morning as I'm in bed and can't be bothered to move (so lazy XD) 

Campn, honestly I think it's disgusting behaiviour. But I have no advice. My mother in law is really over bearing and controlling, to the point that we haven't actually told them yet because we know she'll be all over telling me how shit I'm doing and how her pregnancies were perfect because she did this or that or whatever... And it's really hard to just say piss off XD but I'm sure they mean well but yeh just say that you aren't planning to wean for a long time


----------



## Jezika

I feel you, campn. I felt pretty mama bear when the in-laws visited over Christmas and they did nothing untoward at all. I agree about getting DH on board with simply (and kindly) stating your intentions and decisions. What DID you say to DH when he told you they wanted to take the kids a couple days a week?


----------



## Jezika

Oh, speaking of taking the bottle, I went out yesterday for a couple hours and pumped milk beforehand for DH to give her in case she got hungry while I was gone, but she refused to take it! I ended up coming home ASAP and giving her the breast, but I did have a go at giving her the bottle too, and while she did let me put it in her mouth, she wouldn't really suck (but she wouldn't even let DH do that while I was gone). Then a little while after I gave her the breast she projectile vomited everything up. I wonder if she took in loads of air with our bottle attempts.

Any advice? She took a bottle just fine at one week old when I was in hospital and DH had to give her formula one time. It's not a big deal for now, just thinking for future when I do have to be away for a few hours.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty so glad to hear it's better. Once I hit 12 weeks it really slacked off and only had one last episode of sickness at 13 +1. 

Pink it's possible but not very common at all. Also mood swings, I was always moody but much more so when pregnant. I told supervisors I was having the pms from hell at9 and 10dpo. 

Still that's so funny about the chocolate milk. DH wishes I was way into chocolate again. I'm getting to were it's bearable but I don't crave it like it did pre pregnancy. Also making their dresses? That's amazing. I effed up every sewing step on a pillow in middle school. I don't know if I can see a button bahaha. 

Dobby I agree with the others I get so happy when I read your pregnancy is going well. I know things haven't gone as you planned but I know your baby will be so loved. The dogs are so adorable, makes me want another.

Wookie, I know it does go by fast. I'm very excited to meet my lil one this summer. Sometimes I worry I'll be a bad mom, by I think this is normal to get those feelings from time to time.

So gotta read the next page and I'll catch up again.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

are mild fevers and hot/cold flashes common for early pregnancy? anyone know?

flueky - ooooh! I'm not really mad per say, I'm more like feel like I want to cry all the time! Lol


----------



## TexasRider

Campn- my mother in law is the same. Always asking to pick her up after school on Friday and keep her overnight and bring her back home late Saturday evening. I hate saying yes because I enjoy our weekends together.but at the same time I really can't say no without looking like a bitch either. I feel like I only get 5-6 hours at home a night with her during the week and it's busy like chores dinner bath then bed. But she's really bad about telling my DD that she's gonna come get her and then look at me and be like "if it's ok with your momma" well hell now I have no choice but to let her go because if I don't then my DD will get so upset since she thinks she is going to Omas.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez no idea sorry

So I'm going to do a mini reveal to bff once I know. She is super into Harry Potter so I was thinking of ripping off this idea of decorating an egg too look like a snitch with the gender inside. It'll have either a pink gem or a blue gem (going off the resurrection stone idea) inside hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink I remember being sick around implant this time some women say it's because your immune system lowers so as not to attack the baby but Idk


----------



## PinkCupcakes

dobby - ohhhh! Good to know! I just feel so strange!

I also took another photo of my test from this morning and I think the line is more noticeable?? I think I'm just going insane...

https://i64.tinypic.com/141ocyg.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

I still see it but tbh I toss tests. Had too many Evaps in my life to leave anything around that could taint and tease me lol but I saw it before as well


----------



## PinkCupcakes

dobby - thanks! I think I'm going to the store tomorrow to pick up some more tests!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn how long you breastfeed is none of her business. You do what's right for you and Juliette. I think Dobby already wrote a lovely response to her. Also I'd definitely try to make sure DH was on your side. I'm sorry your MIL is so overbearing.


Kitty thank goodness my MIL isn't like that. My MIL gets worried all the time if I like her. She will text my husband the funniest things like he'll invite her over for dinner and she's like is that okay with Flueky? She is a bit better now though.

Jez hmmm sorry I have no tips. Hope some mom's can help you.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby love that idea course I love hp series.

Pink, I believe I also cried while watching episode of star wars clone wars. Bahaha I don't tend to cry much especially from shows or movies. Also I think I see it but also am very wary of tests hours later. FX for nice line tomorrow. I got my bfp at 13dpo but I didn't test before that. I think I may have gotten one at 10 dpo but I also remember caitrens early bfp.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

flueky - thanks! I'm nervous to see what the next few days show!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So it's 76 degrees in my apartment, normally I would be sweating at this temp, normally I prefer around 67! and I'm currently freezing with a temp of 99.2.... so confused

Edit: I'm also not sick, at least I don't feel like I am!


----------



## wookie130

Okay, so maybe this is just me, Campn, but this is the kind of stuff that makes my mama bear side rear it's ugly head big and BAD.

First of all, what you do with your breasts, and how long you choose to do it, is honestly NO CONCERN of hers, whatsoever, and she scarcely has even a glimmer of a right to ask you such a personal question. I would make it VERY CLEAR (and bitingly so, if necessary), that you have no intention of stopping breastfeeding J, and that you're even considering "breaking the latch" around kindergarten round-up time, if that's what J wants, and it's really no one's business but yours, and Juliette's. Secondly, she has ABSOLUTELY NO RIGHT WHATSOEVER to offer to take a nursing infant from her mother...the baby needs to continue latching and feeding FROM YOU, if you want to keep up with your supply, and maintain your breastfeeding relationship with her. I would tell her that if she can't support your feeding decisions for YOUR child (and make that as plain as day, I swear), then she can either, A) get her own baby to bottlefeed if it means so damned much to her, or B) never approach the subject of bottles and breastfeeding again with you. Definitely get your husband on board with this 100%, and perhaps have him try to relay the message to his mother first.

Tsk, tsk. She's WAY out of line. Astounding she can't even see it, either!!!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, and I'll add to absolutely NOT send your kids over there for a few days. Put your foot down, and refuse to do it. MIL doesn't have to like it. She can totally lump it. Whatever. Stand firm on that one!


----------



## shaescott

Campn- while I know my mother would never try to get me to stop breastfeeding (since she's a doctor and also breastfed me and my sis for at least a year), if she did try to do that just so she could take my baby for a few days, I would flip the f*ck out. My boobs, my baby, my decision on how long to breastfeed. Also, how dare she think that you would be okay with her just taking the baby for a few days? She's your baby! I would flip sh*t!


----------



## shaescott

Oh and Dobby, I love Harry Potter so that sounds cute :)

CP, if you woke up freezing, it may be wrong for the temp. I woke up freezing one morning and my temp was way low and the next day I woke up normal and my temp was back to a normal temp.


----------



## StillPraying

Campn....if it were me in your shoes, I'd make DH handle it. As in I would not even respond, they're so far over the line it's not worth addressing. It's your DHs parents and he needs to be the one to make it clear that your baby will not be going anywhere until you decide that you are done nursing. 

Dobs. I'm so jelly of your HP idea. I loooove HP. My best friend and I have matching HP tattoos. Yes I am that far gone into the Wizarding world lol. 

Pink if you get more tests....i don't care what anyone says, I SWEAR by CB. Lol I HATE frer and don't trust them for squat. 

Jez it took a million tries to get dd2 take a bottle, and she would NOT take it from me. Dh had to try it sitting in his truck because they can smell you. I'd say the air probably did upset her tummy. Maybe try a different bottle, took 10 different brands to find one dd2 would take. 


Flueky I'm a total amature but my girls love when I make them dresses.

Kitty I totally understand. We saw Luke at 12 weeks, 13 weeks, and the at 15 he was gone. It's hard because it takes away that safety net for us, doesn't it? :hugs: but you're another week down! :happydance:


----------



## kittykat7210

12 week bump :) my belly looks huge compared to normal, even hubby is saying he doesn't know how long we are going to be able to hide it for!!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsq2mmqah9.jpg


----------



## baby D

Gorgeius bump there kitty! How long j too you plan to tell the world because I agree with your DH -- no hiding it gorcmuch longer &#128516;&#128516;

Campn -- nothing more to add on the mother in law front but I agree with everyone else and I'm amazed you kept yourself from telling her off! Very very rude of her!

AFM, Temp jump! Up 0.4! Surely I've now ovulated?? But no crosshairs yet? What do you guys think looking at my chart?


----------



## kittykat7210

baby D said:


> Gorgeius bump there kitty! How long j too you plan to tell the world because I agree with your DH -- no hiding it gorcmuch longer &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> Campn -- nothing more to add on the mother in law front but I agree with everyone else and I'm amazed you kept yourself from telling her off! Very very rude of her!
> 
> AFM, Temp jump! Up 0.4! Surely I've now ovulated?? But no crosshairs yet? What do you guys think looking at my chart?

Haha we plan to tell after the scan (in 2 days!!) and I think you have ovulated, but you won't get crosshairs until 3 consecutative high temps :) but it certainly looks promising!!


----------



## baby D

Awesome thanks kitty! Scan in 2 days!!!! &#127881;&#127881; can't wait to see a pic!!


----------



## Cppeace

Baby D looks good... cross hairs come after 3 sustained temps. ..


Afm.... sooo confused now... temp back up above cl, def not feeling cold anymore, cervix softer, higher...maybe latish implantation dip? I dunno but I've never had a drop that late in lp that didn't lead to af but also never had it rise back above cl.... tests were both neg this morn so just confused


----------



## gigglebox

I've read everything but don't have anything constructive to say. I will mention that I'm a huge fan of being honest...so I'd just be honest with in-laws about feeling like they're making choices for my kids before me and I'm not ok with that. And as the teachers say, use "i feel" statements...."I feel belittled when you question my parenting", for example...'course sometimes that make people defensive. Idk.

Dobs & kit, cuuuuuuuuute bumps! You ladies are so tiny, i love to see bumps that are true bumps, if that make sense? Mine is covered by a nice layer of fat so it's less obvious a bump at first, and more looks like weight gain :haha:

Pink, i'm excited for a subsequent test!

Can't comment on charts as i i've never done it.

Pink, you name/pic is making me reeeaaalllly want a cupcake. Like a lot.


----------



## campn

Thank you all ladies! I've always let DH deal with them asking to take her (they've asked since she was 3 weeks old!) they somehow think it's their right to get her. She also asked me al those breastfeeding questions when I was by myself so DH wasn't there to answer. It's really her problem not mine cause I'm not weaning and I'm not handing my baby over. 

Kitty, you are super cute and tiny!! :)


----------



## TexasRider

Peace-it seems like someone else who is pregnant on this board had a chart similar to yours...maybe Michelle? It's someone relatively newly pregnant-not as far along as Gigs I know. So maybe go back on posts and look at charts in signatures? As long as AF doesn't show you're still in!

Afm my temp is below cover today. Took it at 5:30 and it was 97.5 then at 7:30 when I woke up it was 98.08! Woah that's a big increase in a few hours. I know it means nothing but still it's interesting. My cover line is higher this month than in previous months so that probably why it's below the line. 

Also I have a ridiculous amount of super creamy cm. Like Im wet with so much creamy cm. I do not remember having this much creamy cm ever. Only 7 more days till AF shows or not. I'm at least 7dpo but I could be a few days further maybe. Idk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Duh na nuh nuuuuuh da na-na-naaaaaa duh na nuuuuuh nuuuuuuh nuuuuuuuh nuuuuuuuuuuh naaaaaaaaaaaaaa Go Falcons! I like underdogs.

K what did I miss


----------



## DobbyForever

Still I think I forgot to mention that is so cool you are making them dresses

Baby d I agree with the ladies definitely think you Oed but FF wants three days to give you crosshairs 

Peace hoping this new dip then up again leads to a bfp!

Kit awww look at your bump! Looove!

Campn yeah she nuttier than squirrel poop and DH needs to just cut her off before it even gets to you imho. If she wants to see them be helpful beyotch not try to take them away.

Tex interesting I usually get a dip a few days in but my cm has a mind of its own lol fxed!!!!

Afm my lttc friend I feel like poo. She had advanced mat age, pcos, endo, and I think something was wrong with her hubs' sperm :(. She had two endo surgeries and then they did ivf three times. I think she might have given up :(. She is a doula now.

My mom is also adorable and spreading her word. She told her closest friend at work (it was her master teacher and, small world, her daughter was my BTSA coach). Apparently she is now knitting the baby something. My mom was like um lol we don't even know the sex. And then she told the waitress at this Thai restaurant and had me flash her the baby bump. We talked about nursery and shower stuff too :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9226.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Sigh, so I took a FRER and I'm pretty sure it's a BFN

but strange thing is when the dye was going across, it kept catching on the positive line.

So I took a photo and swear I could see a line so I played with the settings

https://i64.tinypic.com/339istu.jpg


----------



## baby D

Sooo one for you preggers ladies... what dpo did you start getting symptoms and what were they?


----------



## Cppeace

Not preggo and when I was I literally no symptoms other than no AF and insane mood swings, but I know tons of ladies currently or who have been pregnant more than once and when symptoms start is very individual some say they feel them before a bfp and some not till 7-8 weeks but I'd say the average is 5-6 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

I see the line cupcake but was that taken while the test was developing? The urine always catches for a minute on the test strip. I usually don't look at the test or I just watch so I know where the true test line should be if it develops. How does it look now?

Baby d I would have to check my ff. I try hard not to symptom spot though because my pregnancy symptoms match my non preggo symptoms lol. The only thing that I can definitely call pregnancy is my dogs behavior. They get hyper protective early in the tww. I have had symptoms early from pregnancy, like as early as six dpo but it was more like oh in hindsight guess it was pregnancy rather than hindsight I got af so who knows what that was about lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I think I'm going insane.


----------



## Cppeace

Pink,TTC is a sanity draining process.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

dobby - nope it was taken after all the dye was fully across the strip! I just tweaked the light.

cppeace - oh my gosh it's terrible! Lol


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I just don't trust frer at all. Frer always has like a temp positive line thay fades away as the pee moves across. I've gotten false bfps, evaps, etc. Not to mention a line that was barely there when my cb was blazing positive. 

BabyD the only symptoms I got with this one before was I started crying watching tinkerbell with my girls and then started craving stuff.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Alright so I did another test this time I used First Signal again.
Maybe I just have line eye.

https://i67.tinypic.com/1zpr3vp.jpg


Edit: So I took it out of the cassette and I don't see anything.... Ugh I need to just stop taking tests lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

My first symptoms were tiredness and hot flushes - I had both at 5-6dpo with both the mc and this time. I noticed it with the mc, and then when the same happened again this time (I nearly fell asleep coming home from work 5dpo - on a motorbike, usually the one thing guaranteed to wake me up no matter what - and was walking around sweating in a t-shirt while everyone else seemed normal, and I'm usually prone to cold) I strongly suspected and frer confirmed at 10dpo.

Pink, there's really no point testing at 7dpo (we all do it) First signal is like 50miu as well I think so definitely not sensitive enough for early testing.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

M&S - I'm so impatient lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pink do you have the original photo? If you have line eye, I do too because I'm seeing faint things all over the place...

For the record, I had a super faint shadow at 7dpo evening, and obvious (but faint, but pink) line 8dpo.

My "telltale" symptom is losing my craving for something I usually eat. With DS and m/c it was sugar, and I think it started about 5dpo. This time it was not wanting smoked salmon, which I freaking love and could eat daily. I still wanted sugar this time though...and food in general is kind of unappetizing/unappealing.

This time at 8dpo my morning iced coffee (which I had been drinking for weeks) suddenly made me feel like I was going to puke, and that was what made me test (I had tested the night before, but was going to wait to take another until 9 or 10dpo).


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink I agree I test early but I don't really analyze anything before 8dpo. I do see what you are talking about with the fs but if you took it out it could be a shadow thing. I had that issue with lighting making my fs look like a line. Do you have the intweaked frer? But I hear you ttc is definitely trying on the sanity


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I think I'm going to chalk it up to having line eye or shadows. Because now I see nothing on them! Here's to testing again tomorrow and the next day and so on lol.


----------



## gigglebox

We DO love a good pee stick addict on this thread! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Jezika

Pink I agree its early for a BFP, but I do see faint lines too! Maddening, I know!

Re: preg symptoms, you can see them in my chart below, because I forget, but I think I had creamy CM before BFP both times (ahem Tex).


----------



## TexasRider

What I don't like about the ttc process is I have basically turned into a raving jealous bitch. Like it angers me when some people get their bfp or second or third and they are like Oh we weren't even trying(aka my sis in lawthe one that is my brothers wife) or I thought breastfeeding was good enough protection and oops now I'm pregnant. A friend of mine-grrrr 

I'm doing everything in my power to make this happen and it's just not. It's not healthy for me to feel this way I know. 

My whole outlook towards Sex isn't even the same. Like I'm happy to skip it unless it's during fertile window and then I'm a lunatic. I'm just over this process and want to be done-one way or the other. 

I really don't think my creamy Cm means anything nor does my temp drop other than I had a shitty cycle with shitty egg quality cause it was too early and I just want my period to come so I can get some testing done.


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes! I was the one that had a huge chart dip and a BFP. So it doesn't always mean you're out! You can still see mine in my sig for comparison.

Pink, I see really light lines, but I agree that it's still probably too early. I've never gotten a BFP before 9 dpo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I disagree I think it's totally healthy and normal to feel angry and frustrated and irritated when you work really hard for something and other people take it for granted. You are not a bitch at all.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, yes Tex! This past year after my three miscarriages and DH and I were struggling to TTC again, I had three people tell me they got pregnant on an oopsie night where they and their SO had too much to drink and they weren't planning on having kids this early. Maddening when you've been ttc for so long. Wanting to be happy for everyone... but also being super jealous at the same time.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: I feel confident answers will be just around the corner for you Tex. So sorry you're going through all this waiting. Have you checked out the ltttc success stories? They might help brighten your spirits while you wait for testing.

Real talk, I agree the odds aren't in your favor this month...but I also doubt, looking at your amaze-balls charts month after month, that it's your eggs. Reaaaalllly thinking it's hubby but I hope you'll know for sure super soon!


----------



## gigglebox

And totes agree, It was really hard watching many people in my life (I think 5 total?) go through their entire pregnancies before I even conceived one that stuck. It's rough...but those feelings will melt away when your time comes.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Yes I agree ladies, it's so hard to see everyone around you get pregnant, literally all my friends and family are pregnant or just had babies, their all on their like 2nd or 3rd babies and I'm 28 here still with none.


----------



## shaescott

CP, your temp went back up! Gonna test?


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Just confused, but did test. Didn't see anything. Maybe a late implantation dip? I dunno.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I hope that dip is a good sign!

Tex you aren't a bitch. It hurts. It fucking hurts so bad to watch people get what you want and not appreciate it, and take it for granted. I had a girl at work come in mad that she was pregnant (I don't know how this happened!:saywhat:) and was complaining to me after I confirmed my second in a row chemical. She told me she was getting an abortion because it was bad timing for her. That broke my heart. I watched 4 others get pregnant at work and all they do is complain about how miserable they are, it's so awful. Your feelings are totally valid hon. :hugs: I also agree with gigs. It really seems like it's probably your DHs swimmers.


----------



## Cppeace

but here is the test https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_095814.jpg


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I feel like something is catching my eye, but then when I zoom in I don't see it.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## StillPraying

But if that was an implant dip then tomorrow or the day after would have a better line


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Do you think most of my symptoms are just the Metformin side affects? Ugh...


----------



## Cppeace

I won't test again until Tuesday if still no AF.


----------



## pacificlove

So I did read it all and will try to remember most... Sorry if I forget anyone.

Pink, I definitely see something. Fx this is it :) 
It took us technically 5 months. We tried for 2 cycles, then had a 2 cycle break as hubby moved ahead of me. Then first cycle back at it we cought with one try that month. Logan is now almost 3 months old!

Campn, I so agree with out of line and with what's been said. You know your situation best so either let hubby handle it or have a straight up no BS talk with mil next time she even mentions!

Kitty, omg you are such a tiny person! ;) Love that cute bump!! Are you still trying to hide it?

Dobs, that is so sweet that your mom is now telling friends! She'll be the one showing off baby pictures when you sent them to her. My parents are almost going out of their way to show off Logan pictures to friends (not sure if the friends want to see this many pictures ;) )

Jez, I was just about to ask the same question! Hubby and I have decided to go on a date and leave Logan with my parents for that time. So we tried a bottle today and it was an epic fail. The only way he wasn't getting upset about it was when I was having him up against the breast right before he attached but sneak the bottle in instead. The only way he'd not immediately break out in hysteric cries. He still cough on before he even got any out.
Hubby is home for another day, so we'll keep trying. Our relationship is important too and we are both looking forward to the date.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww PL that is cute! I'm sorry Logan didn't take to the bottle though. TBH all this talk is making me worried. I want to breastfeed but I'm going back to work at 6 weeks so I need baby to be able to switch between breast and bottle with ease :(

Peace I totally see something faint I can't pull much in ps but it is there


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Is mild cramping normal for 7DPO? Almost feels like the beginning of AF before bad cramps start.


----------



## kittykat7210

Pacific yeh we are still trying to hide it, ideally until 14 weeks as that's the furthest we will have ever gotten but 2 weeks is a long time when the bump is so apparent XD 

I'm sorry Logan's not taking a bottle :( I'm hoping for hubby to feed ours for bonding as well as breast but I think it will be really hard!


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp I too see something :-k

Pink, the answer to all your questions is yes. Any symptom you list can be a sign of af, meds, or pregnancy. You'll just have to keep testing to find out!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

giggle - ugh! Why can't it be like a one week wait instead of two? lol


----------



## StillPraying

Pink not sure what the side effects of metformin are but it's like gigs said, symptoms can be anything. I do think cramping is a good sign tho.

Dobs I had to return to work after 6 weeks with dd1. We waited until the week before to try a bottle and it only took a few tries. Introducing it too soon can cause problems with nipple confusion. Some babies fight it, and others don't. Dd1 was cake, dd2 was a nightmare lol I'd advise buying 1 of several brands because you never know which one might work. 

PL I'm sure he'll be okay after a few tries, not many take it the first go around. Your parents may have better luck feeding him because he won't smell you. 

Peace is AF due Tuesday?


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs what's a double gulp cup?


----------



## StillPraying

https://youtu.be/F-kD26ZGGhg this is the coolest gender reveal, you have to watch till the end. So cute!!


----------



## Cppeace

My typical LP is 12 days, last month was 14 today is 13dpo. My average cycle length is 30-31 days today is cd 33...

Well, got some super light spotting going on and mild cramps. Spotting shown below, what I wiped is on the left, what I rubbed on the TP after reaching in to feel my cervix is on the right. 

I generally do not spot but who knows... Either IB or AF.. A few hours should give me an answer I'd say. 


Spoiler
https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170205_171401.jpg


----------



## Jezika

Still that's such a cool video. Also, they have soooo many friends!

The smell thing re: bottle feeding makes total sense, so I have no idea why I had better luck with the bottle than DH (though still a fail).


----------



## shaescott

Hm that definitely looks like it could be IB, but it could just as easily be AF. That's what I used to get before my period started before I got my IUD.


----------



## Cppeace

I rarely ever spot but like I said a few hours should tell the tale.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, lots of loose clothing! ;) 

Dobs, I think if you introduce a bottle early enough, it'll probably be easier. Jez and I have both exclusively breastfeed our babies so far. If you introduce a bottle from 4 weeks on you'll have 2 weeks to practice ;)

I was talking with mom and she suggested to warm up the nipple too. We will try that


----------



## StillPraying

Dd2 took her bottle only from her babysitter. She would not take it from dh or I and never in the house lol after a bit she would take it from him but never took it if I was in the house. It was funny, she'd let me put the bottle in her mouth but wouldn't drink it lol 

I've been looking at gender reveal videos and it makes me want to do one so bad. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg pl when you said warm up the nipple my legit reaction was"how do o warm up my nipple? Do I put a heat pack on it or dip it in warm water"? :rofl:

Faaaaalllllccccooooooonnnssssss


----------



## StillPraying

None of the superbowl commercials are funny
Just political. How disappointing.


----------



## DobbyForever

I guess Lady Gaga's performance is just fitting the theme then... tbh a little sad to call myself an American if her singing (period but also) songs from ten years ago is the best we could arrange for a halftime show.


----------



## pacificlove

Still, that is so interesting. I was well hidden on hubby's first attempt but you might be right. Maybe it will be easier for him out of our home and from someone else. And if the hunger gets big enough...? For now our plan is to head out for dinner not too far from my parents place and go from there.

Dobs, haha!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Just curious... I know the average DPO for a BFP is like 9+, just curious what DPO all the lucky ladies in here were when you got your BFP?


----------



## StillPraying

We changed the channel since it was overly obvious she was lip syncing. the Audi commercial really irritated me. Man what happened to the good old days when football was football and the commercials were just funny? Why does everything have to have some sort of political agenda attached to it?


----------



## Cppeace

Cause political is a hot button that polarizes.


----------



## kittykat7210

I really despise lady gaga lip syncing because actually she can sing, really well, so I'd rather watch a good singing performance than her prancing about pretending to sing!!

And pink this one I had a positive on the evening of 8dpo that I actually didn't see, the girls on here did after I posted my 'negative' test, but officially 9dpo with a definite frer!


----------



## StillPraying

It's obnoxious. It doesn't belong in sports anymore than it belongs in schools. 

Kitty I know right, she actually has a nice voice when she sings without all of the auto tune crap

Pink I have no idea what dpo I was because I wasn't doing opks. But I *think* based off of the spotting that I was 8dpo with my first faint line.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink I got a bfp 8.5days after sex/8 days post what I thought was O. Back when frer detected as low as 5. My last two bfps were smu or afternoon 10dpo.

Kit agreed we didn't change the channel but the phones came out lol. She also fake played the piano. It was just... yeah.... idk and her last outfit was very showy and she is not in her best shape. I'm not one to body shame especially having gained 25lbs, but I feel like if you are getting paid millions of dollars to look good at the super bowl maybe not wear an outfit that highlights your belly pudge. I don't actually think she is talented. All of her songs sound the same and are heavily auto tuned. I miss the days of like Tina Turner, Christina Aguilera, or like Mariah Carey. When you not only brought some vocal talent but those dance moves.

But I am with you I miss the funny, creative ads. This just feels like another night of Sunday night football


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I mean, I didn't actually think she was talented, I had the same opinion as you, all her songs are so auto tuned! However I heard her sing on Jimmy fallon? (I think) or something like that with out auto tune and dare I say she could match Christina! I've never liked her that much, but like Ariana grande I will admit that they have vocal talent.

And I thought the same as you about the belly pouch, if I can lose over half my body weight by myself (and still not show off my stomach) then she can lose 10 lbs or whatever and tone her tummy when she does show it.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't like Ariana Grande either :rofl: not her music and I thought she was awful in hairspray live. I think I've become a bitter old lady. Back in my day whipper snappers :jo:


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> I don't like Ariana Grande either :rofl: not her music and I thought she was awful in hairspray live. I think I've become a bitter old lady. Back in my day whipper snappers :jo:

Yeh I hate her as well but I won't pretend she can't sing!!

But yeh I love Christina, she was always my idle because she's the same height as me and in films like burlesque she was so beautiful!! And her voice coming from a tiny person is just astounding!


----------



## Cppeace

spotting is red and heavier. 99% sure af


----------



## StillPraying

She sang sound of music for an awards show and it was amazing. She has a voice she just apparently would rather sound like a robot. 

So I'm torn on this and would like to hear thoughts on it. I have a fear of ultrasounds because of what happened with Luke. But I do really want to find out the gender and I'd like to do a gender reveal with my girls. I will be 14 weeks on my birthday so I was thinking of going then and having it be a surprise, like do balloons in a bag or cupcakes or something like that, and it would be so fun to do on my birthday....I'm just afraid of the ultrasound. Like thinking about going makes me start panicking.


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry AF showed Peace :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

one between 14 and 18 weeks isn't likely to harm.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry cppeace :( 


I don't know but I always found ultrasounds more comforting, can they find out gender at a 14 weeks scan? I was told gender couldn't be determined until 18 weeks on a scan?


----------



## StillPraying

Not sure about where you are kitty be we have elective ultrasound places here that you can go as early as 13 weeks to determine gender. I found out at 15 with dd1, 12.4 (thought i was 13) with dd2, and 13.3 with Luke. I was thinking I'd wait to go at 15, but I could go on my birthday at 14 weeks.


----------



## shaescott

CP, I'm sorry AF showed :(

I don't like sports, so I'm not watching the super bowl. I looked up the score, and I'm from New England so it was a bit disappointing. But mostly cuz people are gonna be mad at work tomorrow. Lady Gaga can definitely sing, she just covers it in her music. I like Ariana grande, but that's just me. Politics in the ads... well, I think it's to be expected. I'm not offended, the companies are paying a pretty penny for their ad to be played during the Super Bowl, so they get to decide what kind of ad to put out.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I feel like an emotional wreck right now, I feel like sobbing for no reason what so ever....:cry::dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace sorry af showed :(

Still I agree with Peace about it being safe. I'm just wondering if 14 is too early but idk will they rescan later to confirm or have a guarantee?


----------



## Jezika

CP - sorry about AF. :(

Still - for what it's worth, I had 8 or 9 ultrasounds with Tilly, as early as 7 weeks and as late as the day before I gave birth at 41+3.

Re: Lady Gaga I think she's very talented, though I wasn't bowled over by the half time show. I pointed out how great she looks and DH pointed out some belly flab, and I was like, "Good! She's real!" I hate it when you ONLY see super skinny and stunning people on TV. Just makes the average person aspire to something thatnfornmost people is unattainable and feel crap about themselves.


----------



## Jezika

Pink - is this usual for you? I'm thinking hormooooones! But hugs either way


----------



## StillPraying

It was accurate with all of my previous pregnancies and with everyone else I know who has had them done that early. If they aren't positive they have you come back.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Jezika said:


> Pink - is this usual for you? I'm thinking hormooooones! But hugs either way

Not typical for me until right before AF or during AF...:dohh: I'm only 7DPO, maybe I'm just stressing.:wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy poop wtf just happened what WHATTTTT


----------



## DobbyForever

Here's my thing though I'm all for real but she gets paid an exorbitant amount of money to perform the half time show. Just like I expect the football players to train and be at their physical best to earn those multimillion contracts, I feel like it's a big eff you for her not to tone it up for the Super Bowl or just not wear something unflattering. But her whole attitude about her extra weight and men is really off putting. Like dancing and singing is very physical so she isn't putting in the hours to have that level of belly and thigh flab


----------



## StillPraying

I'm just glad she didn't get all political like most celebrities seem to be doing these days. Not everything needs to be a platform for political agenda. I didn't see her or her pudginess because I got annoyed with the lip syncing and we watched cops instead hahaha. Did it seem like she intentionally wore unflattering clothes for her size?

Also I now want a cinnamon rolls because of your ticker.


----------



## kittykat7210

I get the whole natural thing, but if I can go from this to how I am now (minus the pregnancy), she can either tone a bit to wear a crop top or wear something that flatters her considering the millions she earns XD https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsyinfznpo.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I'm gonna need your secrets post pregnancy lol your body is like whoa. I like both pics though that dress is super cute and you look so cute in it 

Whoa like this game seriously did not see that coming!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Kit I'm gonna need your secrets post pregnancy lol your body is like whoa. I like both pics though that dress is super cute and you look so cute in it
> 
> Whoa like this game seriously did not see that coming!!!

I know!! 25 points in 13 minutes is just so impressive!!


----------



## Jezika

You do look great Kitty!

Is it just me who thinks Lady Gaga DID look in good shape? She certainly looked far from overweight, and even if she isn't super duper ultra skinny, I personally don't think that means her dancing, voice and overall appearance and performance are any worse. She's paid to sing, dance and entertain, not to be super skinny (and football players are paid to do something that is a lot more contingent on physical fitness, since they're competing). It would be a crying shame if we dismissed any celebrity of her sort based on their body appearance alone. But maybe I'm just super sensitive because of my permanent 5-month pregnant look :p


----------



## kittykat7210

Jezika said:


> You do look great Kitty!
> 
> Is it just me who thinks Lady Gaga DID look in good shape? She certainly looked far from overweight, and even if she isn't super duper ultra skinny, I personally don't think that means her dancing, voice and overall appearance and performance are any worse. She's paid to sing, dance and entertain, not to be super skinny (and football players are paid to do something that is a lot more contingent on physical fitness, since they're competing). It would be a crying shame if we dismissed any celebrity of her sort based on their body appearance alone. But maybe I'm just super sensitive because of my permanent 5-month pregnant look :p

I'm 100% not dismissing her because of her body shape, I'm disappointed in her because her outfit choice was inappropriate for her body type, and she lip synced despite having a fantastic natural voice. She isn't overweight, a bit chubby but not overweight, I just feel that if you have that kind of voice you should show it off in both your music (which she doesn't) and in your live performances (she also doesn't) I think the fact I dislike her anyway possibly hurts my judgement mainly because she just does things for shock value and it's not something I feel is necessary and just takes away from her as an artist.


----------



## Jezika

I didn't notice that, though I did notice that she still sang out of tune and was out of breath sometimes, which I assumed was because she was singing live. Generally I've never been into Super Bowl or the halftime show anyway so wasn't paying too much attention.


----------



## TexasRider

I just don't understand the onesie look in adults. Seriously it looked like a fancy onesie. I remember having a "bodysuit" that snapped in the crotch just like baby onesie when I was in high school but I wore pants over it so you just thought it was shirt worn tucked in


----------



## kittykat7210

Jezika said:


> I didn't notice that, though I did notice that she still sang out of tune and was out of breath sometimes, which I assumed was because she was singing live. Generally I've never been into Super Bowl or the halftime show anyway so wasn't paying too much attention.

I think sometimes they added in her real voice over the top (which was probably out of tune and breath due to the rapid movement) but most of it was lip syncing because it wasn't quite matching up right if you know what I mean? They do that sometimes to try and disguise the lip syncing haha

And to be fair I don't normally watch Super Bowl because it's on far too late (it's almost 4am here now) but I decided to because hubby is a fan XD


----------



## gigglebox

I HAVE OPINIONS! Actually....I didn't think she was lip syncing at all...admittedly, I'm a lady gag fan though, or at least I used to be (had her fame monster cd's). Her singing did not sound like her pre-recorded stuff, plus I did notice her make a "p" sound into the mic and it kind of made that puff sound, like what would happen if you blew into the mic. There was also the start of a certain song (i think it was bad romance) where she started to sing solo but timing was off, then the music started and she had to get on beat quick with it (her tempo changed).

Regarding her body...I think that was just skin that bunched up from pants that were too tight...idk, maybe she's out of shape? But she certainly didn't seem like she was hurting after all that dancing.

Kit, I don't want to be mean and I'm certainly not trying to offend, but didn't you mention you had unhealthy eating habits...?

Cpp, sorry af showed :( our bodies can be so cruel with symptoms.

Still, I think an ultrasound would actually help to ease your mind.


----------



## StillPraying

I agree with kitty. I don't care what size anyone chooses to be, it's your choice, but I do care if you stuff yourself into something too small for everyone to see. Like my mama always told me, just because you can zip yourself into a size zero, doesn't mean you are a size zero. I don't think she's overweight, wouldn't care if she was (your choice to be unhealthy). Tex I don't get those adult onesies either lol but then I find most celebrity clothes just disturbing.


----------



## gigglebox

Also adding, I don't know if it makes a difference but I didn't watch her live, I watched it on youtube after because I didn't watch the game, except for the overtime :blush: i am not a football person! 

But yeah she seemed synced up on what I watched :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Well, the adult onesie DID hide the pudge... XD


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> I HAVE OPINIONS! Actually....I didn't think she was lip syncing at all...admittedly, I'm a lady gag fan though, or at least I used to be (had her fame monster cd's). Her singing did not sound like her pre-recorded stuff, plus I did notice her make a "p" sound into the mic and it kind of made that puff sound, like what would happen if you blew into the mic. There was also the start of a certain song (i think it was bad romance) where she started to sing solo but timing was off, then the music started and she had to get on beat quick with it (her tempo changed).
> 
> Regarding her body...I think that was just skin that bunched up from pants that were too tight...idk, maybe she's out of shape? But she certainly didn't seem like she was hurting after all that dancing.
> 
> Kit, I don't want to be mean and I'm certainly not trying to offend, but didn't you mention you had unhealthy eating habits...?
> 
> Cpp, sorry af showed :( our bodies can be so cruel with symptoms.
> 
> Still, I think an ultrasound would actually help to ease your mind.

I'm not offended don't worry! Yeh I do XD but I work my ass off at the gym to combat those unhealthy eating habits, and most of the time I clean eat anyway so it's really only once a month I eat badly and that can easily be absorbed!

And in regards to the puffing, she can sing, so it wouldn't be unheard of that she sang pre recorded and they didn't make every note perfect, if you record yourself singing you still get the breathyness coming through on the recording, and the one point I will say she majorly mucked up on is right at the end, she was still shaking her face around with her mic no where near her mouth even though the same sounding voice was being blared through (admittedly it was a few seconds at max but still a sort of proof she was at least lip syncing some of it)


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh got cha. Yeah I agree when you're that rich too you should be able to afford a personal trainer even...but I still say that was just skin because those short shorts were way too tight!

Thinking she needs a new seamstress...


----------



## gigglebox

My poor little dude :( I feel like he gets sick all the time since daycare. Last weekend he ran a fever and puked all over the bathroom. Tonight he's feverish and coughing :(


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh goodness giggle no!! Bless him!!


----------



## StillPraying

Idk about YouTube. We watched 2 min and it was painfully obvious she was lip syncing. So maybe she did for certain songs? Idk....I don't actually care lol 

Kitty I'm the same way re eating/gym. But this pregnancy I'm not going to the gym. I'm just too paranoid. So I'm following a prenatal workout and I'm going to start yoga this week:) my bad habits were energy drinks/sodas but I've cut those out since November! 

Dh got me all excited because he started talking about whether we should get a new stroller or just get a car seat that attaches....&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## StillPraying

Idk what those ? Marks are from.....weird


----------



## kittykat7210

Tbh still I haven't gone since finding out either, don't want anything going wrong, and I'd rather lose my body and get it back later than risk losing the baby! Yeh I used to drink about 6 cups of tea a day, but I now drink 1 cup of decaf a week! And no more diet coke for me!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gigs :(. Hope he feels better

She didn't really dance though... she did a couple easy moves every here and there but the choreography was lacking. You could tell it was a track immediately. She closed her mouth too early and was out of sync a few times. Same with the piano. She wasn't pushing down on keys when there was piano and others she pushed when there wasn't. Idk. It just looked sloppy to me. It looked like a regular performance not something special for the Super Bowl. I was interested that the track didn't sound tuned though it did sound like she sang it at some point and it was periodically off key. And like kit said her outfits were... interesting lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Still eeeeglad you are getting excited :)


----------



## shaescott

Interesting talk on Gaga's outfit choice and lip syncing. While I hate when singers lip sync, it also seems like a safeguard for if they have a cold or worse, like bronchitis. And messing up bad on live TV during the Super Bowl? Ouch. That would suck. But I do wish she sang live. I think that she should be able to wear what she wants. She can afford a personal trainer, but that doesn't mean she's forced to hire one. Maybe she just wants to sit on the couch and eat chips and ice cream like the rest of us. While she probably should've had that onesie taken out a bit or remade slightly larger, I think that if she liked how she looked in it, it's not really our place to judge her. She's human, and she's allowed to feel confident in her own body, even if it's not perfect. And I think THE most important thing to say about this? She had bulimia and anorexia as a teen and young adult. The fact that she has a little flab on her should be celebrated, because that shows that she's overcoming her disorders. It's hard to break out of them. Does that mean she should wear ill-fitting clothes? No. But I think it's very disrespectful to comment on a women's flab or weight when she's not even overweight, just a little chubby.

ETA: I have never gone to the gym in my life, and I'm 5'8" and about 130 pounds. I actually got a membership to a gym recently and crashed my car before I could go haha! So once I get my car back, I'll try to go. Not to lose weight, but because I want to be able to run up a flight of stairs without panting afterwards.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't think it's disrespectful to comment anything about celebrities because they are so far removed from reality and their whole world revolves around being seen in public. Whether you say good or bad things you make them more famous. The world sets them on a pedestal and they really don't care what we think.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you can easily start cardio at home without needing to waste money on a gym membership. You can totally use the steps, or start running :thumbup:

Funny y'all brought up working out -- that's my new goal :) just did my first prenatal workout (thanks youtube!) today and felt so accomplished afterward. I also went grocery shopping and didn't buy junk for the first time in awhile!

Des actually "worked out" with me :haha: so i'm excited he may tolerate daily workouts and I can curb some of this weight gain!

Still, sounds like hubs is letting himself get a little connection going with your tiny bambino <3


----------



## shaescott

I disagree, I think it's disrespectful to be rude about a celebrity gaining a little weight. Are they removed from reality? Yes and no. They still have bad days, they still eat ice cream on the couch, they still struggle with body image... they're still human. And they don't care what we say... usually. Celebrities have lost weight and said it was because everyone was constantly commenting on it. They are still human.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it's only $20 a month. Not bad. And I hate running. So much. The thing is, if I'm not paying for it, I'm not gonna do it. I won't actually exercise at home. If I'm paying for a gym membership, I'll actually force myself to go so I get my money's worth. Also they have hydromassage chairs. My house does not. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm pro lip syncing but she was so out of sync with it that it felt like she hadn't even practiced. Honestly, I know people like to hear their bands live but I'm in the cries of I'd rather watch you dance full out than half butt it just to sing live when most artists are heavily edited for the album version. What I thought was odd was that I saw her out of sync with the tracks that sounded breathy and off key, which made me wonder if there was either a delay or they went to extremes to make it look like she was singing live. Idk. Like I said it just didn't have the look or feel of a Super Bowl halftime show.

As for her body, I'm ok to agree to disagree because ultimately I do think if you are selling yourself as a sex symbol (her lyrics and outfits) then I do think being healthy and dressed appropriately is part of your multimillion dollar job. It's not like she's going out and performing in modest clothing. She sang a song about cheating on her bf with a girl in front of kids/families/the country. I'm scrutinizing her for her job performance, and her attire and appearance fall into that. No judgement on her as woman or human. But it's the same a criticizing that Patriots guy who dropped the touchdown pass early on in my mind. Buuuut I also just don't like her as an "artist" so my opinion is biased. And it's part of the celeb lifestyle. Everyone has a comment on your life, and 99% of the time it doesn't even get back to you. But I don't really have sympathy for them. You chose that lifestyle and knew what you were signing up for. That'd be like me bitching and complaining when parents are crazy. It's just part of the job and "no press is bad press" right. If we keep talking about her, good or bad, it's more fame for her. Look at Justin Bieber lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooh hydromassage chair sounds lovely. That's good that you will go if you pay. Paying does not make me go lol. But I'm a class girl. I need an instructor telling me what to do and it needs to be high intensity.


----------



## shaescott

I can agree with the "it's part of the job" thing on outfits. The only issue I have with "they signed up for this" is when it's a child star. They were a kid. They didn't sign up for that. Gaga isn't a child star, so we can be a bit more harsh in that area I think. 

I would definitely prefer classes too. The gym I signed up for only has classes that use the equipment they have, which annoys me. But the other gyms were way more expensive. They do have a high intensity full body workout area that is a class but it's still just using their equipment. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do in college. They have a gym but no classes. While pregnant, if I have time, I plan to do yoga classes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Do you have a UFC gym? They have machines, but they also do classes. There's like three price points: gym access, low intensity class, and high intensity. But even low intensity they had a huge variety like hot hulu or pound or some ball balance thing or yoga. I need to do so at home prenatal yoga. I do love our age of YouTube though. If you have a stationary bike and an iPad you can create your own cycle class from the comfort of your living room or on demand free work outs were my jam at my mom's. I just don't have the space now without moving coffee tables and what not


----------



## PinkCupcakes

What are the chances 20 min after test is not an evap?

https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s607/lizewing88/3A19B7C7-0B7B-4599-B475-80B8D017C92D_zpsmi4xsa3o.jpg

Looks pretty real to me?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I assume we're talking about the sparkly hot pants outfit? If so - if that's 'chubby' or 'out of shape', f**k me. I was 16, 5"6" and weighed less than 100lb (anorexic, living on an apple that I used to cut up small to make it last longer, and one instant soup a day) and I had more of a belly pouch than that and rolls when I sat down or bent at the waist. Step away from the airbrushed magazine pictures, ladies, and pregnant ones, embrace the look cos there's no amount of 'toning' that gets rid of the extra skin that's been stretched. And that's all I'm gonna say on the subject...

Pink, my old-style frer was undeniable in the afternoon of 10dpo both the last two times. Looking back, 8dpo for mc did have a line on it but it must have developed so late that I had already sat it aside as negative. Having as many evaps and false positives as I've had, I tend to dismiss anything that requires squinting. I didn't test 9dpo but would probably have had a positive then. On cheaper tests though, I got nothing til 12dpo by which point frer was blaring.

Gender scanning isn't done here til 16 weeks at very earliest (trust me, I looked!) but if you can get it at 14 weeks, I wouldn't worry about the effect of ultrasound by then. 

I did read everything but that was all that stuck. I have taken to lying awake half the night worrying, tossing and turning because I'm in pain and getting up to pee constantly, then being unable to get up in the morning and spending the day exhausted, short tempered and depressed. So much fun.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pink, if it's out of the case, it's invalid - that's when evaps happen. Take another one!!! :D


----------



## shaescott

Pink I think it's too long for it to be trusted. Take another and check after the specified time!


----------



## shaescott

Dobby I don't believe I have a UFC gym.

Edit: closest is Boston. Crazy far away.


----------



## mwel8819

Hey ladies, can y'all freak out with me for a second? I'm not new here bc I tried for two years with my first but I haven't been here for two years. So much to say but I will start with, we used the pull out method. It has always worked before but this month I have felt different, nausea at just a few days past ovulation, craving sprite, super sleepy ALL the time, hungry but then not so hungry, pain under my arms, tons of pain in my lower abdomen, backache, gassyand then today a high temp (97.86) on what should be 12dpo... Maybe I O'd late... Possible but I'm freaking. I went back and looked at old charts and the day I took a test, my temp was, you guessed it the same as today. Thought? I haven't been charting consistently... Would my average temps change??


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yes, your average temps can change so that in itself doesn't mean much. The only way to know is to test :)


----------



## kittykat7210

M+S last thing I'm going to say then I think we should move on, it's not necessarily her stomach that I had a problem with, I get it people have tummies! But to wear clothing too small for you and so unflattering for your shape when you have so much money to spend on a nice wardrobe is ridiculous in my opinion. Also I'm not airbrushed and have lost over half my previous body weight, and was left with a pooch even bigger than she has and I worked out, used creams throughout my weight loss, drank loads of water and got rid of it... Without photoshop. I'm not saying she necessarily needs to get rid of it, just wear better fitting and more flattering clothes. Christina wears beautiful clothes and is larger than average at times, and I mean fair enough I think a couple of times she's made a misjudgement on her wardrobe, but lady gaga constantly seems to wear too small and unflattering clothes, it's just dressing for your shape, I would say the same about anyone, celebrity or not, dress for your shape. Even I wouldn't have worn what she did and I consider myself to be in much better shape than she is (well pre pregnancy) but maybe I'm just jealous that despite looking how she does she has the confidence to wear what she did.


Pink I agree that a retest is in the cards!! I see a line but have also had Evaps at 20 minutes that are even darker than your one, so retest and throw at 10 minutes XD

Mwel i knew I was heading for a positive looking at my previous charts, and my temp normally drops a few days before AF but this time it didn't! So previous charts can be helpful but I wouldn't look at the actual temperatures only at the general trends!


----------



## gigglebox

Pink, I definitely see it but agree a re-test is needed and a pic in the case, in the time frame :thumbup:

Meek, only way to know is testing!


----------



## gigglebox

M&S, sorry to read about all the discomfort:( I'm getting there too, especially with the nighttime pee schedule. I'm hoping introducing some exercise during the day will at least help with mood and sleeping through some of the discomfort. Maybe try some prenatal yoga? It's free on youtube, might be worth a try? It's supposed to be good for your mind.


----------



## TexasRider

Sooo temp is up from yesterday but I'm not super pumped. I woke up about 45 earlier than normal due to child waking up and getting inn bed with me. So I took it then and it was 97.95 and then at 5:30 for the heck of it it was 97.5 but that's most likely due to not going back into deep sleep for 2-3 hours. Just gonna see what happens as always. But if AF shows I'm gonna call doc and see if I can at least get bloods done or something prior to appt that way we can go over it when I come in.


----------



## shaescott

Mwel, test test test! :test:


----------



## mwel8819

shaescott said:


> Mwel, test test test! :test:

Ya'll know how it is...I do not want to be disappointed...although, I shouldn't be because we weren't trying so it's not like we failed, Idk....so many emotions. I'm going to test tomorrow I think, no matter what. I'm supposed to start on the 10th going by 31 day cycle that I had before my daughter. I never really keep up with it anymore.


----------



## gigglebox

Are you tracking now? How do you know what dpo you are?


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Are you tracking now? How do you know what dpo you are?

I know that I was having ovulation pain and EWCM on the 25th-27th...which of course is the day (25th) we had sex. I also pay attention to that because it is ingrained in me. I am VERY in tune with my body because of trying for so long. Then, last week I had thin stretch cm as well a couple of times I went to the potty. But it wasn't EWCM. I wouldn't have had any thoughts of this if I wouldn't have been nauseous on and off for a week. I didn't even look at the calendar until people started suggesting that it might be pregnancy. Then I added up the days and it was perfect. So I freaked out. And you know how MEAN our bodies can be with symptoms.


----------



## JLM73

Creeping out of pity party mode for a sec.... I'm verrrrry behind... more later


----------



## campn

Sorry girls but lady Gaga had no flab, come on, that's skin that bent when she bent, anyone will have that roll when they sit or bend, even my skinny 35 lbs son has some flab when he moves sometimes. I think she looked really good and healthy!


----------



## mwel8819

campn said:


> Sorry girls but lady Gaga had no flab, come on, that's skin that bent when she bent, anyone will have that roll when they sit or bend, even my skinny 35 lbs son has some flab when he moves sometimes. I think she looked really good and healthy!


I don't support her or her thoughts but I did think she looked amazing and did great.


----------



## gigglebox

Jjjjjjjjj we miss you :hugs:


----------



## mwel8819

One more question for those ladies who have gotten a BFP lately...did your urine change?


----------



## DobbyForever

Mine got cloudy and more frequent pretty early on and less concentrated


----------



## mwel8819

Here I go being crazy again but....mine is usually VERY dark and concentrated. I NEVER drink water. But yesterday and today it is light...not like me AT ALL. I had 4 drinks tops yesterday. A pepsi, mountain dew, half a sprite and another pepsi before bed.


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel, pee on a test!

And drink some water :haha:


----------



## JLM73

:blush: STILLLL have not caught up from legit a week plus...
I am pity partying hard....this will be the FIRST cycle in 32 straight that I really am gonna be out...
+ opks Sat and THREE straight days of me being a horny wench and jumping hubs, and not ONCE has he "finished"
I even straight up told him - Cup- NOW Sunday before we raced to my visit with DS, and he STILL could not finish after 45 mins :dohh:
I'm soo soo bummed...especially as I don't have enuff Clomid for another double dose cycle....my temps are shit as well, as I haven't been sleeping regular...been up since 10 PM YESTRDY........
So so out...from the way my Ute hurts I am pretty sure I already O'd ...
Gonna meet hubs this evening, but I am fairly sure either 
1- he won't finish again NOW due to pressure, and knowing I am pissed about the lack of finishes
2- I will be the idiot showing up at the dock, suitcase in hand watching the ship I just missed sail into the horizon...
Soooo pissed....


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Mwel, pee on a test!
> 
> And drink some water :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs love what you said re celebrities. That's what I was trying to say but in my cheeseburger deprived state couldn't get out haha

Pink I'd call that an EVAP, got a million of those with frer. Retest!

Mwell I know nothing of charts really so I'm of no help but I love telling everyone to test lol

J :hugs: I'm sorry hon. Does he maybe need to get that checked out? Funny but everything I read on stuff like that goes back to diet. 

Everyone has a different opinion on what flabby is, what talented is, etc. It really doesn't matter since she's a millionaire living in lala land and we are regular people lol just saying.


----------



## DobbyForever

J maybe just lie and say you Oed and act like it's nbd and you aren't mad so maybe he stops freaking out and finishes?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol reminds me of friends when joey is like little people love meeting a celebrity and calls chandler and Monica little people


----------



## StillPraying

Question for all of you who have been pregnant before and worn maternity clothes. Anyone end up in maternity clothes at only 6 weeks?


----------



## DobbyForever

I wanted to. It was definitely rubber band trick and pants off/unzipped at home at 5/6weeks. I was miserable. But I didn't start the mat clothes daily until three days ago. I can sqwqquuuezek into my clothes but I get gasy and it hurts

Also yay screw!!!


----------



## baby D

Wow you ladies have been chatty! Just off to catch up!


----------



## kittykat7210

I want to be in maternity clothes but struggling to find any that fit!! I'm just too goddamn short!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww boo I got mine from Macy's and I was nervous because I'm 5'2 and typically shop in juniors because even petite short jeans are too long but oddly enough I fit into a regular xs and a petite shirt small. And holy moly they fit better than my regular jeans they hug all the right places lol


----------



## mwel8819

I <3 my maternity clothes and I wear them when I'm not pregnant as well! :winkwink:


----------



## kittykat7210

Guys!! Help!! I just went to the toilet and a massive glob of really thick and slightly yellow mucus came out, so I had a feel around and my cervix feels open!!! I've had no bleeding but I'm really paranoid that I might start soon has anybody had this??


----------



## DobbyForever

I would ask the gyno anything not clear usually indicates an infection I think but I'm not a doctor. I wouldn't worry though unless you are bleeding and cramping


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I had some really sharp pinch pains in my abdomen today at work, so sharp it made me curl over and almost throw up! Just having mild cramping now...


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> I would ask the gyno anything not clear usually indicates an infection I think but I'm not a doctor. I wouldn't worry though unless you are bleeding and cramping

Thank you, I'll have to ring in the morning as ours isn't 24 hrs and it's currently quarter past 11! It was clear but just slightly yellowish tinged... It was like jelly though!


----------



## mwel8819

kittykat7210 said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> I would ask the gyno anything not clear usually indicates an infection I think but I'm not a doctor. I wouldn't worry though unless you are bleeding and cramping
> 
> Thank you, I'll have to ring in the morning as ours isn't 24 hrs and it's currently quarter past 11! It was clear but just slightly yellowish tinged... It was like jelly though!Click to expand...


I would think you are good. I remember having lots of CM at about 12 weeks last time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello beautiful ladies! 
I skimmed but didn't retain much. 

As for gender at 14 weeks. We found out at like 13ish weeks I believe. Here at the private places they start st 13 weeks and if they can't be sure they'll have you come back in a week free of charge. 

Kit- did it look like mucus plug? If so that can regenerate itself many times. Also cm is so weird during pregnancy mine was clear then yellowish. I asked my doc and she said it was all normal unless it was smelly. I wouldn't worry unless actually bleeding


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo if it was more clear yeah I wouldn't even stress. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

mwel8819 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> I would ask the gyno anything not clear usually indicates an infection I think but I'm not a doctor. I wouldn't worry though unless you are bleeding and cramping
> 
> Thank you, I'll have to ring in the morning as ours isn't 24 hrs and it's currently quarter past 11! It was clear but just slightly yellowish tinged... It was like jelly though!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think you are good. I remember having lots of CM at about 12 weeks last time.Click to expand...

I think it was mucus plug, I've had loads of cm but this was literally like jelly, I didn't think you could lose your mucus plug at 12 weeks??


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty I had that with both of my girls in first tri! I got it super early with dd2 and it tipped me off that I was prego. But you could always just call the triage nurse and ask.

I asked about the maternity clothes because a girl at work is prego, I think she's like 9 weeks? but she showed up in a maternity uniform at 6 weeks and I was so confused. our uniforms are pretty loose so I found it odd that she switched, but its her first baby so maybe she just wanted to wear them and let everyone know she was pg?:shrug: doesn't matter really I was just curious if any of you had a similar experience. I love maternity clothes but I DESPISE maternity uniforms. seriously. go to google images and type in USMC MATERNITY ALPHAS. hell to the hell no. 

re ultrasounds...it's not that I think the us will hurt the baby, I disagree with that theory. Its that the idea of them sends me into a panic attack so I'm wondering if maybe I should just wait until I pass that 15 week mark where I lost Luke.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude still wtf is that seriously what you wear?! I'm all for uniform and tradition but it's like a f*ing 1920s potato sack!!!

Do you think if you go you'll be calmer after or the same? I think it's worth it as long as the end result is a less stressed you. But if you're going to have a panic attack and still feel worried then maybe it's not worth it.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Dude still wtf is that seriously what you wear?! I'm all for uniform and tradition but it's like a f*ing 1920s potato sack!!!
> 
> Do you think if you go you'll be calmer after or the same? I think it's worth it as long as the end result is a less stressed you. But if you're going to have a panic attack and still feel worried then maybe it's not worth it.

I laughed when you said potato sack, thinking it can't be that bad! Then I googled it... Potato sack is in fact the only acceptable name for that XD


----------



## PinkCupcakes

so I did an evening test because I'm a POAS addict...

Let me know what you think?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test636776


----------



## StillPraying

I can see it on the bottom 2 pink, not sure about the top one. How many dpo are you now?

That's the alphas, it's the dress uniform we wear for certain occasions, I had to wear it to a Marine Corps ball one year....I cried. We have maternity utilities (cammies) also, but they are like a circus tent and make all women look like they're holding a beach ball under their top. It's awful.


----------



## DobbyForever

Piiiiink I see it on all three with and without the ctp tools eeeep

Still :(. Yikes I'm sorry. Someone should seriously modernize that because that's just not cool.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

still - I am 8DPO
Dobby - I darkened the photos a tad but that's it! Ahhh I hope there's a BFP in the morning.


----------



## TexasRider

Pink-I feel like I see something as well. Fingers crossed it's the real deal


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Texas - eeeep, I sure hope it's the start of a BFP! 

NOTE: I had some really bad pinch pains at work today, in my lower abdomen, they made me curl over and almost throw up! I've been having mild off and on cramps too.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit I would definitely stick with your plan of calling dr in the morning. The cm doesn't sound too concerning but mentioning your cervix feeling open is odd...better get checked and reassured, if nothing else to ease your mind :hugs:

J, that sounds so stressful :( I'm sorry he couldn't pull the trigger, as it were. How is his dieting going? Has he lost any more weight?

Still, my jeans were snug but I thinkg it was in the 8-9week range when I started wearing my larger jeans and more sweat & yoga pants. Wonder if she told a superior about the pregnancy and they made her wear the sack? 

Omg I'm so sore today from doing all the squats yesterday...add to that I bashed my middle toe against our coffee table hard enough that I legit thought I may have fractured it. :roll: if feels better now as long as I don't touch it. Expecting a gnarly bruise tomorrow...

Also I'm crocheting Levin another hat. I figured out what I did the first time (wrong) that made the hat look so nice on the outside but lumpy on the inside. My attempt today is going much better :)

Pink, I see something faint for sure...hopefully tomorrow's is darker! Have you told your hubby yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs :(. Hope your toe feels better :(. I'm glad you figured out the fix for the hat though


----------



## StillPraying

No they can't make you wear the uniform unless your uniform looks "Ill fitting". We don't wear that every day, we wear the utilities, which she wears. I think she honestly just wanted everyone to know she was prego which is cute lol 

Gigs sorry about your toe! That's seriously the worst.

Pink you're early! Maybe try a different brand of test? 

Tex your appointment is this month right?


----------



## gigglebox

Poor Des, up last night sweating bullets and feverish again :( He must not be well because he's sleeping in this morning, poor kid. Hoping he's feeling better when he wakes up.

Dobs, your ticker makes me want a pastry soooo bad...I just weighed myself this morning though >.< not good, I'm up almost 23 lbs! Nearly two stone for our uk girls! Yikes! 

I'm trying to eat better and get in exercise, just hope it's not "too little too late". I really did not want to go over 200lbs this pregnancy and I'm only 15lbs away with 13 weeks to go :(


----------



## gigglebox

Aannnd my asshole dog just scratched on Des' door and woke him up.


----------



## mwel8819

Pink! That is a line! Yay!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

OH MY GOD
https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s607/lizewing88/IMG_0129_zpsly0irzd0.jpg



I'm freaking out, this can't be real? Oh my god..... I started Metformin only two weeks before I Oed, what are the changes I catch the egg the very first time with Metformin? Holy cow.... 

I think I'm going to say it's negative until it gets darker... Then once it's dark then I'll tell OH...

Oh also, last night I had a dream within a dream, so realistic. In the dream within the dream I was pregnant, then in the dream I woke up and took a test and it was positive, then I woke up in real life and took this test....


----------



## gigglebox

I see it, but it looks faint and blurry to me :-k I think not trusting it until it darkens may be a good idea...


----------



## PinkCupcakes

giggle - it's deff not blurry in real life! My camera sucks! The test is now dry and I took it apart and its still there! I'm a bit shocked!


----------



## kittykat7210

Here is our baby :D any gender guesses?? I'm so happy :) baby was wriggling around so much!!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpskrhjjvrz.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

I just played keep an eye on nearby trash cans for ten minutes. Threw up three times in Safeway BUT I didn't miss a trash can once


----------



## gigglebox

Kit!!! Look at that perfect little human! I'm going to guess team pink for you <3 when will you find out?

Oh no Dobs! Did you catch something or is this pregnancy stuff?


----------



## mwel8819

Aww Kit, precious! And I'm guessing you worried for nothing about the CM yesterday?:happydance:

AFM-just more of the same and then two new symptoms, bbs hurting and feel really full and huge today and then I had diarrhea this morning and still having SUPER LIGHT nausea. :/ And almost puked when my friend came close to me with coffee in her hand. I'm thinking I'm going to test today. My temp was 98.2 this morning.


----------



## TexasRider

Still- yes my appointment is on Feb 28th. If I get my period this cycle( should be no later than Monday) I am going to go ahead and call my OB and see if he can order blood work so I can do it and have it available at the feb 28 appointment.


----------



## kittykat7210

I will find out on the 3rd of April (so far away!!) but yeh she said it was probably a tiny bit of mucus plug but she can't find anything wrong so said not to worry!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit guessing girl as well!!! Baby is so cute!!!

Gigs I thought ms but it had a funky taste to it so who knows but I feel fine now hehe haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Also pink has a pink line to match her username!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Dobby - ahhh I really hope it's real! I'm nervous to test again tomorrow, I'm scared I'll get a BFN.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Is it normal that a low grade temp would go away after implantation? My temp now is just normal 98.6 (for the past week it's been 99.2-99.6)


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I'm definitely guessing girl! 

Pink I see a very light possibility of a line. Glad it's better in person! Test again tomorrow morning to confirm!


----------



## DobbyForever

My temp has been 98.4-98.6 this pregnancy and came down late in what would have been the tww


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Dobby - so it could be good thing, maybe meaning I am pregnant? I sure hope tomorrows test has a line too.

Edit: another weird thing, this morning I woke up with super swollen hands and fingers. Never had that happen before.


----------



## Jezika

Pink - honestly that line looks great to me and makes sense DPO-wise eek!

Kitty - no idea from the pic but I'm guessing girl!

Mwel - that sounds promising!

Speaking of gender/sex (ha), isn't it funny how we had a spate of girls last year and now boys? Is this right:

Girl (campn)
Girl (CB)
Girl (Breea)
Girl (Keeps)
Boy (PL)
Girl (me)
Boys (Green)
Boy (Fern)
Boy (Gigs)
Boy (MS... right?)
? (Dobs)
? (Kitty)

And did Flueks find out? I can't remember. Did I forget anyone?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Jezika - but is it normal for the line to have faded so much now that its dry? I took it apart and now I barely see it... I mean it was very noticeable when it was in the test and when I took that photo.


----------



## Jezika

Can you post a pic?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here it is dry and out of the case 

https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s607/lizewing88/IMG_0132_zpsqavuncnf.jpg~original

Ugh maybe it isn't real after all


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you Guys!!

Jez it's weird because 5 of you had boys and 5 of you had girls so there is literally a 50/50 split which I know is statistical but I still find it strange!


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I just don't trust frer at all, their lines are always questionable to me until like 14dpo lol Also taking it out of the case allows air to get to it and changes it.

jez we meet the 50/50 statistics lol

Gigs sorry dez is sick again. I feel like its a revolving door with them getting sick. not fun.

Kitty love the pic!!! I'm not good at gender guesses but I'm voting boy since everyone is voting girl lol I'll be finding out on April 3rd as well, which is my birthday! 

Dobs sorry about all of the hurling, I feel your pain.

Mwel when do you plan on testing?

Tex I hope you don't need the appointment, but if you do, hopefully your doc will find a simple fix. Will your hubby be doing an SA?


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez that is funny how that worked out and I agree interesting 50/50 split there

Pink I still see it just remember it's early so you're bound to have a day or two of squinting. Are you waiting until tomorrow to retest?

I'm really crampy today. I just want to go home and lay down but it's not even lunch yet and I have yard duty today ugh


----------



## baby D

Yay pink a line! It's very feint but I see it for sure!

Kitty that is one beautiful baby picture! Gorgeous! I guess girl!!

AFM, I have crosshairs!! Am officially 3DPO! Been very crampy today but I know it's way too early to be a symptom!


----------



## TexasRider

Still-yes he is supposed to do a SA-my dr is going to order one I believe


----------



## StillPraying

Tex good, I'm glad he'll be doing one so you'll have all the answers hopefully.

baby D you said 3dpo but your signature thingy says 9dpo?? how did that happen?

dobbles when are YOU finding out le gender? or are you waiting?


----------



## mwel8819

Think positive thoughts, Pink! We all saw it! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for crosshairs baby d!

Still lol I've waited effing long enough but I am glad I let my mom talk me out of the panorama. My next scan is a week from tomorrow. Gonna met my mom at the gyn and hopefully find out then. It'll be five weeks until I get scanned again after that

Tex glad hubs is getting an SA I agree your charts have been pristine. Here's to hoping you don't end up needing it


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks ladies!! I'm going to test again tomorrow and probably every day until AF comes or is due lol.... I don't trust it just yet, I want it to be dark then I'll believe it


----------



## TexasRider

Honestly Dobby I am sure that's where we are headed. I highly doubt I managed to catch the egg this cycle. Seeing as how I've had 1 bd in the window and we haven't been successful any other time.

Hubs suggested next cycle i come home on my conference and have quickies so we can get it in more frequently leading up to O. Since our daughters bedtime is unpredictable and usually I'm tired by the end of the day lol. I'm glad he's on bird with trying new stuff and has been taking his maca faithfully.


----------



## Michellebelle

Pink, I saw the line when you first posted it, but had a harder time seeing it out of the case. Fx it's dark and clear tomorrow!

Tex, so glad you're getting all the testing done soon!

Dobby, only a week and a day! So excited for you!

Kitty, I'm guessing girl, but I have absolutely nothing to base that on.

I have my next scan in a week and I am both excited and terrified. I want it to be here already so I can make sure baby is still okay. But I of course can't help but be terrified that something will have happened. So nervewracking. I just want to be like 20 weeks along so maybe I can relax a little more.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to break it to you Mich...but you'll never be relaxed :haha: but I am excited for your scan!

You too Dobs! Eeee the anticipation! Are you still feeling boy? 

Jez thanks for laying the b/g ratio out there. It's very interesting to see...and I don't think Fluek is far along enough to find out but I think she will be soon.

I hadnt thought about it for awhile but I checked the Chinese gender prediction chart and it totally has been right both times. I might have to follow it next time for a girl :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs that chart is like dead on for some people....it was right 1/3 for my babies lol

Michelle hope your scan goes well next week, I know how you feel though, I don't even have one scheduled and I'm terrified lol

Tex that's awesome that he's on board and really trying. Hopefully they can give you an easy fix like a little clomid or Femara or some kind of supplement for your man. 

Pink can't wait for tomorrow's test, that'll be 10dpo right?

Dobs I'm so excited you have to film it when you do!!

AFM was craving these special fries from a restaurant here.....so much that my counterpart at work told me to leave early so I could get them. Now I'm sitting here happily stuffed about to pick up dd1 for her 5 year check up!


----------



## Flueky88

Pink I see a line, fx it darkens nice and pink.

Gigs sorry Des is ill. I hope he feels better soon and you don't catch it.

Kitty how gorgeous. I'm also guessing girl.

Jez, my ultrasound is Thursday at 19 weeks. I guess I'll be a tie breaker bahaha.

Still now I want French fries!!

Michelle good luck at Scan next week :)

Dobby sorry about feeling sick. I hope it's just one of those fluke days.

Texas here's hoping you get a bfp this time but glad you are close to your appt.

Afm had horrible migraine yesterday but much better today. Getting very excited for scan, less than 48 hours now. Eeeek :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky is that your gender scan? Are you finding out?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

still - yes tomorrow will be 10DPO! I'm nervous, someone pointed out in another thread that it looked like a dye run... I hope it's not and I hope it's a real line.

flueky - Thanks! I hope it's real and not a stupid dye run like someone said :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Actually boys are winning. Since I have two and they're fraternal it totally counts as two. Lol 

Tex- I can't remember have you talked to your doc at all? I know some won't order any tests and will only send you to a specialist. I just hope you don't have to wait even longer.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty yup that's it :) and finding out as long as baby will cooperate.

Pink at 9dpo that's about on part of a super squinter I think. I didn't test til 13dpo as I was tired of BFNS so avoided early testing. Can't wait for tomorrow's test :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky that's so exciting!! Hope you keep us updated!!

I was going to say pink I don't think it's loads lighter than my positive at 9dpo!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsltgrcnpe.jpg


----------



## FutureMrs

I'm having a girl! Still tied lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Kitty - Yours is so much more darker than mine! Did yours dry with the line or did the line fade as it dried?

Flueky - It was there within the time frame that's for sure but as it dried (after taking test apart) it faded so bad I can barely see it... ugh, someone said it could be a dye run?


----------



## Michellebelle

I am freaking out a bit. I had an orgasm in my sleep last night (I've been trying to abstain, just in case). Now all day my uterus has felt sore and weird. And just now I had this weird kinds gassy/bubbly feeling I get in my lower back a few days before AF. I am sooo worried something weird happened. I just want to fast forward to my scan next Tuesday.


----------



## TexasRider

Green yes the doctor told me at my annual last year to wait a little longer and if it didn't happen after a year to let him know and he would run more blood work etc. he acted like they would at least do some minor stuff after the HSG (likely clomid) and what not depending on what everything Showed. If there is a problem then I guess he would do stuff sooner. He said after HSG he would wait 3 months before doing fertility drugs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Michelle I get crampy after a good O sometimes as well hugs

Tex hugs hoping for a speedy bfp for you


----------



## gigglebox

Pity party for one here...definitely just ran off to the bathroom because I was crying because hubs wouldn't placate me and watch my belly morph while Levin moved around. I don't know why this offended me so much but it totally did. I guess since I know he can't feel it like I do daily, I wanted to share something with him...he seems really disinterested in feeling kicks, too. Bahhh.

Fluek, holy crap I didn't realize how far along you are! I was thinking you were only 13ish weeks or so :dohh: 

Tex are you getting an hsg done for sure? 

Mich, the uterus does so much crazy stuff in pregnancy, and so much of it mimics period pains. Don't worry!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

QUESTION: So I'm having an ultra sound tomorrow on my kidneys (follow up from a kidney stone I had three weeks ago) and I'm wondering, do you think they would be able to see ANYTHING at all in my uterus at 10DPO?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww hugs gigs. How was he when Des kicked? Maybe he's doing the second time dad thing. Are you going to talk to him about it or just let it go?

FLOOODSDDS WARNINGGGGG this Comcast dude better not get stranded here not that it ever floods which is mildly disappointing 

Idk any of these tests but I do wish they just do them ya know. Eff the waiting period you already waited. Dumb doctors.

Forgot who asked but I'm still leaning. Everyone at work and fam says boy but now my stepdad flip flopped to girl. But I was looking through my onesies and saw the few girl ones I bought and immediately was thought useless/who can I give this to? I was so uninterested in them


----------



## DobbyForever

The only thing they might see is that your lining appears thicker than usual but there shouldn't be anything to see at 3w3d if I'm remembering correctly


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs that are the way I understood it. No pregnancy= more blood work and HSG to make sure tubes are open. Then wait 3 months then fertility drugs. I guess if they find something wrong with either one of us drugs might come into play sooner. Idk


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Dobby - thanks! Maybe I'll ask them to look just because I'm curious haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink just for fun yours is on top and mine from 9dpo underneath. In the invert yours is clearly darker than mine
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9250.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PinkCupcakes

dobby - oh my gosh that's crazy! Did your 9DPO fade as it dried?


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I think yours faded Cuz you took it out. Truly I Do....but I also say get a cleeaaarrrbbluuuee. Lol but I'm biased. My clearblues were obvious plus signs where my frers were like yours. I don't think they can see anything that early on an ultrasound but you could definitely ask.

Michelle.....you've been abstaining all this time??? Hooooowww??? Lol honestly I wouldn't worry.

Tex I've heard lots of women popping up pg right after an HSG so maybe you'll be one of them! 

Gigs im so sorry, I get super offended when dh doesn't seem interested :hugs:

Well we had an awful afternoon. Found out my hubby is not being selected for promotion and they are canceling our orders to Virginia :cry: This sucks so bad.


----------



## DobbyForever

It stayed faint for days then slowly got darker with time BUT I don't make a habit of taking my tests apart past 8dpo because I always get an indent or false line or weird thing happen. But I definitely played the is it there, isn't it there game.p and didn't get a clear bfp until evening of 10dpo


----------



## DobbyForever

Still hugggggs I'm sorry. Spoil yourselves tonight


----------



## PinkCupcakes

dobby - thank you! You give me hope! I'm so nervous for the test tomorrow morning!

Still - I do wonder if I left it in, would it have stayed? Hmmmm. I'm nervous to see tomorrows!


for those of you who got a BFP, did you experience implantation pain at all? If so what was yours like?


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks for the reassurances. Trying to be calm about it all.

Still, that sucks. Is there a chance you guys will get moved somewhere else?

Gigs, I feel like guys definitely don't feel as attached as we get! I'm sure he'll be so excited soon and want to connect with Levin. I'd be upset though too. 

Tex, I love that your doc already has a plan for testing. I hope that helps get you a BFP asap if you're not pregnant this month. I've also heard of women being super fertile after an HSG.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Still :( any chance of a future promotion? Why did this one get cancelled all of a sudden?


----------



## gigglebox

Pink, i had a ton of cramping, just like period cramps, on 9dpo with DS1. Nothing this time. And a scan at this stage won't show anything, especially not an abdominal scan.

Dobs, I did talk with him after a crying session in the shower that he called me out on. He apologized, but he's also very honest and was just like, "I don't find it as interesting as you want me to." He also had a valid complaint, which is nearly every time he tries to see/feel kicks, baby stops moving. I think he's going to try and be more sensitive about things, and I'll try not to be an over emotional pregnant mess.

So you're in a storm right now? I was just thinking how we haven't had a good storm in awhile. Did comcast dude leave? What was he fixing?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Giggle - Were they sharp at all? Like sharp pinch type? I had some weird strange sharp pinch pains in lower abdomen yesterday at work and I'm wondering if it could have been implantation pain?


----------



## gigglebox

No


----------



## DobbyForever

My box just stopped working so after checking a bunch of stuff he just replaced it lol. Well it's not raining at all lol. It was like 12 hours ago but has been a minute since it rained. 

I'm glad you two talked it out. He sounds butt hurt to me. Hopefully Levin will give him a good show soon so he can reconnect

I want to find my uterus but I keep laughing and tickling myself haha


----------



## Jezika

FUTURE - I'M SO SORRY I FORGOT ABOUT YOU MY FELLOW CANADIAN! I knew something felt incomplete. And yay girl!!! That means it really is 50/50 then, even with green's twins

Pink - I do recall sharp pains early on.

Gigs - DH showed very little interest in kicks and movements too and I was a bit offended coz I thought surely any partner would be all over them. Apparently not.

Still - so sorry about the posting :( I wonder why too. Was it work politics? That's so suckie.

Michelle - I had tonnes of O's in my sleep in pregnancy (and have abstained now for a ridiculous amount of time). Just enjoy them!


----------



## kittykat7210

So I'm up at 4am thinking about the damn nub and whether or not I'm actually seeing it. I don't even know why I care so much!! I *think* I can see it in this picture or am I just going totally nuts??

Just below the White line there is an outline of a nub looking thing

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps8r5vxwtw.jpg


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Jezika - you did?? I hope mine were a good sign


----------



## Jezika

Kitty I'd say Campn's your gal for nub theory. I believe she read about it a lot and also got mine right from my 12-week u/s


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah tbh I always thought the nub was that white line until my NT scan and the tech circled this bulbous thing lol. I'm still sticking girl guess though


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby can you pm me your scan? And Jez if you get a second can I see yours as well, I think I'm having a mini mental breakdown! The worst part is I just can't stand the thought of a boy and I have no other reason apart from the fact I'd always imagined me and hubby with a daughter, and I feel tremendously guilty for it, I'm crying at 4.30am because I can't effing see the nub properly?! Wtf is wrong with me??


----------



## StillPraying

It's complicated because I'd have to explain Marine Corps promotion system to all of you which I'm pretty sure would bore you to tears. But to make it simple, a guy that was NOT eligible for promotion and a garbage Marine, especially compared to the others, was promoted when he should not have been. It sucks because it screws up the careers of 5 other Marines, all because this dude was someone's pet. Basically someone was looking out for him, and changed some stuff so that he could get it. Sketchy. So because DH did not get promoted they will not give him orders ANYWHERE. I just feel so bad for him because he was so excited to be going back to the east coast and being near his family. Now we will be stuck here in CA for who knows how much longer. At least another year, probably more. Just sucks.


----------



## kittykat7210

Stills that seems really unfair :( im really sorry :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit there is nothing wrong with you. Gender disappointment is real. I think of it as grieving the loss of a dream/ idea, which is just as powerful as actually losing something. Here's my nub shot with the nub circled. I used to cry when bd timing or gender calendar said girl and wish I wouldn't fall that month and then felt awful for thinking that

Still that is bs :(. I'm sorry.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9254.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shaescott

Pink, that sounds like what I've heard of implantation cramps. But I've also heard of many women getting period-like cramps in the TWW when pregnant. 

Michelle, I'm pretty sure baby is just fine. Women have orgasms during pregnancy all the time without it hurting their baby. Unless your doctor specifically told you to abstain, I wouldn't worry unless you started bleeding. 

Still, I'm sorry your DH didn't get the promotion. I don't think I remembered to comment on the pregnancy clothes either. The potato sack ones, I mean. I think that was you? Anyway, I agree on the potato sack description. I didn't think they could be that bad until I googled them and wow. It's cute she was showing off that she was pregnant though. 

Gigs, I'm sorry your DH isn't as interested in the pregnancy stuff as you want him to be, but I'm glad he apologized and was honest with you. My SO started doing this thing from very early on in our relationship, like, in high school, where we would be lying in my bed and he would kiss my belly and say "one day", meaning "one day you'll have our baby in there". And then I would say "but not today" and he would say "definitely not today. Or any time soon. But one day." He still does it. I hope that's an indication that he'll be interested in my future pregnancies. He says he would be mad if I didn't bring him to every scan haha! BUT with the "one day" thing, I know he just does that to be cute and make me happy. And after the first baby, I'm sure it'll be less interesting. The first baby is always the biggest deal for a guy, I think. I'm sure I'll get similarly excited with my second, maybe not quite as much, but still quite excited. I'll probably experience the same thing as you with your hubby. And I guarantee I'll be sad if that happens. But guys just think differently. Many of them have kids due to genetic thought, not emotional thought. Genetic thought meaning they want to reproduce to pass on their genes. That's how it is for animals, generally. Some use emotional thought, aka they actually like kids and want to raise them and be a daddy etc. But a lot of them just want to be a father to continue their lineage. There's nothing inherently wrong with genetic thought. It's natural. Non-human organisms generally all have the urge to reproduce. They have sex to reproduce, not for pleasure (to my knowledge). So the urge to reproduce, for them, is pretty much the same as the urge to have sex. I'm pretty sure when a male cat tries to have sex with a female cat, he isn't thinking about kittens. This is a built in mechanism to preserve the species and keep it from dying out. Humans have the ability to think about the future, and have more complicated thought processes, so some of us don't want kids, and a very small number of us don't want to have sex at all. While I don't understand not wanting to have kids, I'm pretty sure it's a natural feeling. Not wanting to have sex at all... I'm not so sure about that one. I believe that homosexuality is perfectly natural, and that means sex does not equal reproduction... but in most animals, they seem to just have the urge to have sex, rather than reproduce. And homosexuality is present in many animal species, so that definitely supports the theory that being gay is natural. But being asexual is a difficult one, biologically speaking. I assume is must be natural, aka not a choice, but I do wonder what causes it. Fatal diseases are natural (not saying it's a disease) but it's not healthy for a human to have a fatal disease. Anyway, I'm getting off topic. The point was, many guys want kids for species continuation, not for emotional reasons. So they're often not as attached during the pregnancies.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you dobs, I really appreciate it <3 see that nub looks both girly and boiy at the same time :( I'm sorry you're also upset dobs, at least I'm not the only one! I don't even know anymore, hubs is up in ten minutes for work, I think I'll get up with him then sleep on the sofa or something later, I have late shift tonight which will be fun...


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty gender disappointment is real. I went thru it with dd2, but it really does go away. I hope you get your baby girl (love girls but I'm biased :winkwink:) but if not we will be here to help you transition through the disappointment. Don't feel guilty, it doesn't mean you love your baby any less, and I promise you it really does go away. I'll dig through my ultrasounds and see if we can compare my girls and Luke if that helps :) don't forget nub is also only a theory!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry your hubby was insensitive. I'd say it's definitely a man thing, they just don't connect to a bump the same way we do. :hugs: hope you feel better!

Michelle, if orgasms were bad during pregnancy, I would have been in a lot of trouble. I jumped hubby Evey time he was home and for me those pregnancy O's where just so much better! Haha 
About half way through the pregnancy I'd start having light cramps after sex, as long as there isn't any bleeding or pain you should be OK. Just check in with your mw or obgyn if you are concerned.

Still, sorry you are stuck where you are at. Can he make a formal complaint to higher superiors?

As for us: we got a ton of snow over the weekend, like 16 inches which is pretty much unheard of for the west coast. Our norm is an inch or two that melts away by noon, but not 16 that sticks around for days. The sad news is they are predicting another winter storm with another 2-5 inches of snow for tomorrow.
Hubby went back to work this morning and took my truck instead of his car. He was concerned his car would not make it out of the driveway! (Even though it has 4wheel drive and winter tires)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes stay safe and warm pl! I'm glad hubs is erring on the side of caution though. I refuse to drive in snow so i can't imagine. Does Logan mind the snow/stormy weather?


----------



## Jezika

Kitty here's my scan, though I won't pretend I have the faintest idea where any kind of nub is, but campn seemed to guess girl from it. And DH and I REALLY wanted a girl. We still talk about how lucky we are. We definitely would've been disappointed, as bad as that sounds.

Still - gah that's so frustrating and unfair. I guess nothing can be done?

PL - you're stealing our weather!
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jezika

Pink - I checked my fertility friend notes from last year and at 9 and 10 DPO I noted pulsating pain in one ovary, sharp stabbing pain in abdomen, and light cramping.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, you can have our weather! Take it, take it all ;) 

Dobs, hubby and I are both used to driving in snow, it's the other drivers we are scared off as they don't know how to handle the wheel in conditions like this...
As for Logan, we made one attempt yesterday to take some "Logan in the snow pictures*. I got one OK picture before his hand touched some snow and on came the big crocodile tears... Out came the protective side of dad and he rushed him back inside :haha:
Second attempt today went a bit better although he still wasn't impressed


----------



## claireybell

Hey lady bugs! 

Sorry have been awol, my phone broke its been awful & had a s***ty replacement whilst awaiting insurance to pay out for new phone blah blah! & our laptops crap! Plus getting zero sleep with Nuala, she just wont sleep in her cot & then proceeds to toss n turn in our bed most nights arhhhh!!! It could be teething, she has 2 teeth already :shock: & is not quite 6 months yet, they both sprouted out within 6 days of each other 2 wks ago! Im having a quick peruse back, i hope everyone is well xx


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Congrats ladys on new pg's :hugs: 

Dobs & Kitty your scans look like Girl nubs to me.. :) i saw the flat white line on scan at my 12wks although a pic wasnt took of it, so excited for you ladies


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL, I don't blame the poor wee guy, snow, yuck! :haha: Joe used to be afraid of the grass. Happy enough to go on it with shoes on but god forbid he fell and had to put his hands in it - major hysterics.

Gigs, I just don't think it's as exciting for guys. My DH is the best dad ever, once they're here. He'll watch my belly or feel it if I tell him to, but he hasn't been to any scans or appointments - not sure I've even shown him the scan pictures tbh.

Gender disappointment is real - I bawled my eyes out when we found out Nat was a boy. I was even a bit disappointed that this one is a boy and I already have Ella! :wacko: And boys are great haha. It's a strange thing. 

Pink - stop taking them out of the cases :haha: Especially with a frer, it just messes them up.

I did read but I can't remember more. My iron levels came back at 25% less than last time so midwife says that's probably why I feel crap all the time. GTT came back normal though so at least I don't have diabetes.


----------



## shaescott

I'm sorry about your iron levels M&S. Are you taking supplements now?


----------



## mwel8819

Morning ladies! Have we heard from pink?

AFM, I thought I was out last night. I just felt like I was going to start. My face was so fat and my bbs were starting to hurt like they usually do a week and half before I start. It was date night so I enjoyed the night and we had sex (VERY out of the ordinary for me around AF but thought what the hell). I felt super tender but I figure that is because I'm dryer around AF.

So this morning I got up at 3:30 and had to pee, held it until 5:30 (took my temp....98.6), got up and peed (it was dark but also just strange and I chalked it up to sex last night), about 6:00, had to pee again and thought...what?? So I went and peed again (light this time like it has been for the past few days), got up for the day and went and ate breakfast and got ready, took my temp for shits and giggles, and it was 98.89. Went to work and peed again at 7:40 and now I have to pee again at 8:15. Something's got to give.:wacko:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

BFN today..... go figure.... Yesterdays must have been a faulty test. :(

I think I give up testing this cycle. Ever lady I see with BFP get's them around 9/10DPO and I'm 10DPO with BFN so I'm sure I'm out.


----------



## shaescott

Aw I'm sorry Pink :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I'm so crushed.....I just kind of feel like crying.


----------



## mwel8819

Aww Pink, I got my BFP at 14 dpo last time. It was BFN all the way through 12dpo.


----------



## M&S+Bump

10dpo definitely too early to count yourself out :) 

Yeh Shae, once I pick up my prescription I've got iron tablets three times a day, bleugh :(


----------



## StillPraying

CLAAAAIIIRRREEEYYY!!!! Sorry I saw you and got so excited I stopped reading and did a happy dance in the line at subway lol


----------



## Fern81

Pink- with my ivf cycle I only got a clear bfp on what would have counted as 12 dpo (I tested out the trigger). I would recommend trying not to symptom spot because any symptoms can mean pms OR pregnancy and it can drive you crazy :) but of course that's easier said than done!

I'm looking forward to the upcoming gender scans!!

Still- that sucks re the promotion :(


----------



## StillPraying

Fern how is baby?

M+S sorry about the iron, I hate taking pills so taking them 3x a day would drive me over the edge lol

Pink 10dpo isn't out, and honestly I'd try a different test :hugs:

Mwel have you tested yet or are you waiting?

Aannnd I don't remember what else. I did find my scans of dd1 and Luke, idk why I only have 3d and potty shots of dd2 lol


----------



## StillPraying

Okay so one is DD1 at 15 weeks and one is Luke at 13+2 I'll let everyone make their guesses as to which is which and see if you get it right heehee.
 



Attached Files:







20170207_211228_opt.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 14









20170207_211250_opt.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink my 10dpo fmu looked bfn for a long time before a line showed. I thought I was having a cp the last two pregnancies but evening was clear. It's too early to count out

Will catch up later <3


----------



## mwel8819

So people ask why I don't test yet. I'm 14dpo today. A while back when we were trying I was having these same symptoms and then they just vanished and I was left with an empty feeling...I could only describe it as loss. My period was much more painful and heavy. I think I had a chemical pregnancy but I would never know because I didn't test and I like it that way. I want to give it a little more time to settle in before I get my hopes up. So that's a little bit about me. 

Pink-You aren't out until AF! That test so looked like a positive to me. And to be honest mine at 14dpo were extremely faint and I would test and test and test and it didn't get darker until like 20dpo. :hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thank ladies but I just feel like I'm out :( I'll keep testing every morning until AF arrives but I don't think I'll get any good news


----------



## kittykat7210

Still I'm going to feel really bad if I get this wrong but I think the first one is Luke and the second is dd1, my guess is based on the skulls alone!


----------



## shaescott

I'm gonna say the first one is DD1 and the second is Luke. Also guessing based on skulls but could totally be wrong.


----------



## campn

Still, my guess is like Shae's!


----------



## campn

Clairreee!!!! I misssss you!!!! <3 <3!!


----------



## gigglebox

Boy left, girl right

Still, so sorry about the move. I'd probably raise hell...you know...at home but be a compliant goody girl at work whilst rolling my eyes and giving fingers behind backs. 

Dobby how are you feeling today?

Regarding hubs, the "second pregnancy" theory does not hold true for us. He was not ready to be a daddy the first time,mbut he is so different this time, very excited and talks about our future with the boys a lot. I just think he's disinterested in this part of it, which sounds like it's common from reading your replies. Thanks ladies :hugs:

Kit, you're preaching to the choir! I was definitely bummed when I found out this one was another boy...but I got used to the idea and I'm excited about it now. I was actually hoping DS1 would be a girl, but after all the health scares I didn't care anymore.

I've always had a problem with that "I don't care, as long as it's healthy" phrase, because having a preference does not equate an unhealthy child. It's ok to want a certain gender. And it's ok to be sad if it doesn't happen.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL omg that is adorable. I'm glad he's getting more and more used to it though.

MS sorry about the iron but glad your gd test came back normal :)

Mwel kudos for patience. Hoping you get a bfp! Having a high temp sounds good as does the peeing and swelling.

Cb thanks for stopping in! Sorry things are rough right now :hugs:

Still I second Shae but I just guess and make shit up hahaha

Gigs I feel like shit today. No more vomiting but headache, dizzy, and tired af. I still think he might be hurt. Like you mentioned that Lev happens to stop moving whenever dh tried to watch/feel. He might just feel down like the baby doesn't kick for me. Kind of like how, even though my logical brain says not to overthink it, my illogical brain is sad I don't feel movement nor does my baby kick or move during scans... kind of hurts my feelings a bit and makes me feel disconnected. But then I have my belly to rub and I feel better


----------



## Jezika

Still - girl on left, boy on right?

Pink - of my two BFPs, I never saw them till 11DPO at the earliest.

PL - any pics of Logan in the snow that you can share?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Jezika - really? 11DPO? Was it super faint then or pretty obvious?


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw this single pan meal prep is epic. I just made dinner, tomorrow's lunch and dinner, and Friday's lunch for like $10. $6 for the chicken, $2 for broccoli, and $2 for sweet potatoes. Chop, season, bake, cool, divide, and done! And since you lay down tin foil, the pan stays clean so the only dishes I had were the chopping board, a bowl I used to toss around the veggies, and a knife. Buahaha


----------



## PinkCupcakes

THis may be TMI but what is everyone's opinions on bad diarrhea in the tww?


----------



## DobbyForever

I had bad diarrhea in all my early pregnancies. The hormones mess with your tract so women either shit waterfalls or get blocked up usually lol. But as with most symptoms it's more a hindsight thing because lots of things cause diarrhea


----------



## DobbyForever

In other news I ate my baby today lo lol a coworker brought a cinnamon roll for me and the baby and I just saw my ticker haha


----------



## PinkCupcakes

dobby - yea it was a waterfall... lol TMI I know! and yesterday I was more backed up so it's a complete 180 change! and lol that you ate your baby (ticker photo!)


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs thats pretty funny, I actually avoid the fruit in my ticker every week for that reason, feels abit morbid XD


cant believe I paid a tenner for this but woo!! if its right XD

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/16508362_779553275533240_4113060163192435485_n%201_zpsub8o4itn.jpg


----------



## Jezika

Pink - pretty faint yes but they were on Wondfos, not FRERs. You might be interested in this link: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo kit who did you use? Baby nub? Gender experts? I keep getting tempted but I just tell myself one more week don't spend money


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Jezika - by that I should have at least had a "very faint positive" by today and tomorrow-the next two days I should get a "faint positive". I think I'm just out of the game this cycle. I feel moody and weepy like period is coming :(


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Oooo kit who did you use? Baby nub? Gender experts? I keep getting tempted but I just tell myself one more week don't spend money

gender experts! and yeh I'd have to wait until april... i was like.. nah XD so excited for your scan!! do you really find out in a week?!


----------



## DobbyForever

How long did it take to get your results?


----------



## kittykat7210

16 hours XD and even that felt too long!! I'm so impatient!!


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: I adore you. I'd be the same way


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Kit hope they're right...but heed my warning and don't get your hopes roo high. Remember I had two gender scans both leaning girl before confirming boy. I think the incorrect guesses made it even harder to swallow.

So, I basically friend broke up over text with a supposed bestie of 16 years be ause of differing political views. She asked me what I thought about things, said she wanted an open civil conversation so I told her, then she told me she disagrees with everything I said and that I'm wrong and she doesn't thinkwe can have a friendship...etc. Says she hopes I'll reach out when I'm in a better emotional state to discuss things...

Yeah fat chance I'll be having any conversations like that again. They're just freaking opinions. Opinions can't, by nature, be right or wrong...but they sure do make some waves.

Anyway. No I won't be sharing said opinions. I'm just super upset and had to vent...and am bummed because crying gave me a major headache. 

Dobs sorry you're still feeling ill. I hope that crap goes away soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Giiiigs nooo ::hugs: that's what I hate about this s*. Like I feel our country was so divided, take the DeVoss 50-50 vote, that people are seriously losing their s* over it. I hate that it affects friendships/ families. Or like there was this article in my newsfeed the other day about how a couple split after nearly 30 years of marriage over their political views. Like wtf WTAF. I'm sorry for the drama and you can always vent to us. I love you no matter what! Even if you said the Earth is flat and all space exploration was a conspiracy, we'll always be friends! :)

I feel better. I think I just overdid it with the yoga and cycling the other day. I took it a lot easier today and I feel better. But then I accidentally drank half a cup of bad milk. I was glug glug glugging until it hit my senses it was bad =/ So hopefully that doesn't come back to bite me in the... ASS hahahaha get it :rofl: cuz I assume tummy troubles would be inbound


----------



## campn

Gigs, I'm so sorry! I'm with Dobby, politics ARE NOT WORTH it! If you don't believe what they believe they quickly think oh traitor! She's not one of us! You're letting down a civilization cuz you don't agree with me! Like you know what makes good civilizations? Good friendships that are stronger than differences! 

I blame your friend cause she's the one that asked for a discussion but couldn't tolerate being different than her.

Dobby, I've been craving a cinnamon roll so bad!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Kay now that I want a cinnamon roll....again...

Kitty I didn't know there was such a site! Lol April seems foreeeevvveeer away.

Gigs I'm so sorry:( most of my friends have different opinions from me, I'd never tell my friend we couldn't be friends because they thought differently! Especially politics....wtf. I'm sorry hon :hugs: you're probably better off without such a shitty person in your life. Hopefully she grows up soon. 

1st (left) is Luke and 2nd (right) is DD1 :) fun guessing though lol I honestly have no idea how people make their guesses. I go with the opposite of everyone just to have an odd vote lol 

Thank you for all of the condolences, dh is down but hopefully it'll get better. Trying to plan a visit to see his family for his birthday in June.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry, had to run as Des woke up crying again -.- hope this isn't a new trend. 

Yeah, I thought we had a friendship that transcended politics but I guess not. It just hurts because she knows me as a person outside of this...so to basically imply I'm too horrible of a person to remain friends is just incredibly hurtful. I told her I didn't want to discuss things because last time we tried we didn't talk for months, then she proposes a civil convo, so I agree and touch lightly on some things I thought she could understand...but then she says she disagrees with everything and "it's a matter of right and wrong". So the first time she (and my other supposed bestie, who together texted me against my vote) verbalized her opinion of my wrongdoing, it was literally the same day my family member was sentenced. then she pulls it again today, forgetting that, hey, maybe you shouldn't be pressing the buttons of your pregnant friend. She apologized after I told her I didn't want to talk to her but that was too little too late...honestly the conversation shouldn't have happened in the first place.

Thanks for reading my rant.

Still, a vacation will be nice. When are you thinking of going?

Dobs, that's really sad about the couple. Like, wtf were you discussing all that time?


----------



## StillPraying

Hopefully in June sometime, DHs bday is at the end of June, and it'd be so great to throw him a a party where his family and friends could be there. 

Honestly, I've had this happen to me because my views don't quite match up with a lot of people my age. It's sad, but you can't change how you feel because someone won't like you for it. Just remember that letting toxic people go doesn't mean you don't care about them, it just means you care enough about yourself to not let them pollute your life. Friendship should go deeper than politics.


----------



## campn

Gigs, clearly she's not a civil human being that she can't even be nice to her own bestie who is PREGNANT! Good luck to her in her perfect "RIGHT" life with no friends cause she's alienated them all. You know I mourn the hair I lose more than the people I lose. You're awesome and bad ass and like dobs said even if we disagree on everything, it won't change ny opinion of you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still that sounds lovely I hope you can get it all arranged :) Be nice for the both of you, but esp hubs.

Gigs yeah. She's dumb. I'm glad she apologized but meh. I have friends who bait me like that, and then jump down my throat when I provide them evidence. I swear if one more person asks me for proof that Obama had a 6 month ban on Iranian immigration then jumps down my throat when I give them the proof and the corresponding Congressional action.. like YOU ASKED r_r people be cray. I finally just started telling people to google their own shit I'm pregnant. Usually shuts them up :rofl:

In other news I'm riding high on my first registry freebie. My mom was like "why do we have to drive all the way to San Jose to do an in store registry?" UH cuz that's the nearest Buy Buy Baby and I want that sample bag lol. But I got a kindle version of "WTE the First Year" from Amazon. Working on my faux registry to get to that welcome box. My mom was like... I thought it wouldn't get any weirder than watching you run all over the ports in Alaska for free charms. Yes, mom. I am that cheap. I love free poo.


----------



## shaescott

Still that's so odd! I thought it was supposed to be a round skull for girl and squarish for boy! Guess not for you...

Gigs, I'm sorry about your "friend". I had a friend once that I argued with politics about, and to be honest, I did do a decent amount of "I'm right you're wrong" but so did she. We argued about religion and she legit said "well when you die you'll realize I was right all along" and I was like "excuse me no I won't cuz you're wrong" and it was a mess. But I was also 13. She ditched me as a friend cuz we argued too much. She's a Mormon, if anyone's curious. The thing that made me the most angry was when she said it was a sin to be gay. It's hard to not say "this is right or wrong" on things you feel so strongly about. I get very upset when people say that all Muslims are terrorists or evil or hateful, because I have Muslim family members. I know they are good, kind people, and they are American citizens. When people say things that imply that your family members are evil or going to hell for who they are when they're not hurting anyone else, it's a tough situation. But I'm sure your friend was arguing about much more trivial stuff than being gay or Muslim American. 

I have to say, I'm pretty upset about Betsy DeVos getting confirmed. She seemed to have no clue what she was talking about during the hearings, and she has zero public school experience. I do support school choice, however. If not for that, I never would have met SO. But if any of you support DeVos, I'm not gonna tell you you're wrong. That's silly. We need to work together to fix things, not fight until we fall apart. 

Dobs, that's so funny about the cinnamon bun. I'm not a fan of them, tbh. I don't hate them, I just don't really like them. I also would be kinda freaked out eating whatever my baby is the size of that week.


----------



## DobbyForever

More cinnamon buns for meeeeeeee om nom nom ok now I want another one...

Still forgot to mention I too thought I was right but shows what I know about anything. I used to be suuuuper good at predicting, but lately I have been super wrong.

As for DV, I honestly don't pay attention enough to what she says. My only concern is like DUDE 51-50. There should be some margin to be confirmed because 51-50 is way too close imho. Like certain sports where you have to win by a margin of like 2 points. Ya know?

Shae when do you start your program again?


----------



## campn

Dobby, Obama had a ban on Egypt too during the "Arab Spring" but it was never published anywhere! The embassy completely closed for few months so they wouldn't deal with any asylum seekers. I feel bad for people who completely blindly trust the media and what they're told.


----------



## MissMymmy

morning girls! Woke up this morning due on and no AF but a stark negative last night. Fingers crossed for test tomorrow. How are you this morning?xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed for you Missy! 

Campn seriously. It's crazy. Oh well. I can't judge I used to be one of them.


----------



## MissMymmy

DobbyForever said:


> Fxed for you Missy!
> 
> Campn seriously. It's crazy. Oh well. I can't judge I used to be one of them.

thanks hun! Still cramping in the back and sticky CM so we'll see if AF shows up, hopefully not :wacko:


----------



## claireybell

Wow you girls can chatter lol! 

Hi Missy :) sometimes we dont get that positive until a good few days after period is expected so fingers crossed hun! 

Camps :wave: :hugs: hey girly!! Hows you & your gawjus squiggles doing? 

Ive missed chatting with you girls.. whos next to pop their baby out? Is it Fern? 

Sorry things are poop with your bestie Gigs, things like that annoy me, its like dont ask for advice/opinions on things & then completely snub it?! Agree to disagree is what i always say :thumbup: 

MrsG how are those cutey boys of yours? 

Dobbles your nearly half way in a few wks arhhhh so excited for you! How you feeling? Theres been sooo much to read back on ive missed loads but does the ex SO aware of the pg or still shhhhh ;)


----------



## claireybell

Arghh trying to change my avatar pic & the bnb is being a turd pfft!


----------



## shaescott

Lol CB. Fern already had her baby boy. And Dobs' ex knows, and is not involved.


----------



## shaescott

Camps, TBH I didn't know about that ban or the Iran ban (it was Iran, correct?) until now. It's very disturbing to me that we don't have a media that works for the people and tells the truth. It seems like they're working for the politicians and constantly spreading lies. Very sad. 

Dobs, I start in the fall.


----------



## MissMymmy

Ive been to the loo around 4 times today already just to check if AF has showed up and nothing yet except light brown spotting and yellowish CM. Cramps have eased off and back ache is nearly gone so feeling hopeful. Didn't test this morning and leaving it till tomorrow AM so AF should be 1 day late


----------



## M&S+Bump

CB - Fern had a baby boy a few weeks back - he came a week early :)

Me, Gigs and Future are next, I'm technically two weeks ahead but since I've always been very overdue, I think it's anyone's guess which order we go in!

Gigs - that's ridiculous that your friend would initiate a conversation like that then go off on one at you about it. Especially considering she did already know your views on it! 

We walk the line frequently here, with my DH being a Born Again Christian and me, very not :haha: some of his thoughts have caused fights (among them, that homosexuality is a sin - which is not to say he is in any way homophobic - he is going tonight to a play called '50 shades of gay' with one of his best friends who has been out and proud since childhood for example - but it's a very complicated thought process regarding sin being a personal matter between you and God and not for others to judge etc) It's sometimes difficult but we manage.

I hold some strong views on Trump myself and will say I removed people from facebook during the campaign over some of the stuff that was posted, but those people were not my friends anyway. A real friendship should be able to survive a difference in opinion.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae, if you want some real news, ignore mainstream media (especially on any channel that also shows reality tv - George Orwell and Aldous Huxley called it, and it's coming true now) and have a look at international media outlets. We have some African tv channels on our cable for example that seem to report world news with much more honesty. Also I think what other countries are saying tends to be quite interesting and useful because it's often less influenced by internal politics and nationalism than what your own country is putting out.

Rule of thumb though - trust no man until you've done your own research.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Pretty sure today's test is BFN too :( I think it's safe to say I'm out this cycle. AF is due Monday. I took photos of tests but I don't have time to post right now so I'll post them later.


----------



## MissMymmy

Big hugs Cupcakes xx


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry pink :(


----------



## mwel8819

So last night it was terribly stormy and I went to get my toddler (she stays an hour away every day), I could barely see a thing. I felt so stressed and I started having shooting pains in my vagina. :( I got home and went straight to bed. I had a REALLY vivid dream. It was AWFUL. I had a MC and I was at the doctor...collapsed in a mess. I woke up squalling....with no symptoms and an empty feeling. This was at 3am. Temp still high...but from sleeplessness? I don't know. Then when I got up at 6, I went and fixed my breakfast and took my temp again...it was 98.4....then again at 6:15 and it was 97.9...why was it falling? No clue. But I did notice my house was 66 degrees when I left. I took my temp on the way to work and it was 99.03. 

Pink- I had diarrhea with my first and I have it now! And I have IBS with constipation so diarrhea is a rare occurrence.


----------



## MissMymmy

just popped to the toilet and quite a bit of brown discharge but still no AF, plus my left boob is quite sore, sort of like a stabby achey pain although there was a teeny bit of CM which was tinged pinky/red. 14DPO or so I think, could be less or more but Im clinging onto hope. Stark negative yesterday PM and haven't tested today so far; trying to hold out till tomorrow xx


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks again ladies. Spoiler for politics but I really don't want to discuss it anymore as it's literally making me sick. I'm so upset by the exchange yesterday and at essentially losing my two "best friends".


Spoiler
She started out the convo asking me if I had remorse for my vote. Remorse. Who says that? That's such an extreme word for participating in the political process...you use that word when you converse about killers and their feelings about commiting murder. I did bring up the travel ban and expressed my confusion that people had no problem with any of Obama's similar bans...I also expressed my opinion on abortions, that I am pro choice but not for federal funding of it. She told me she didn't agree with anything I said, that it was a matter of right and wrong (implying she is right and I am wrong). And something to the effect of she wish it didn't effect our friendship but it does. That's when I just shut the conversation down. She sent me another text at midnight that she regretted everything She said and she was sorry, then said something about pregnancy being an emotional time. To me, that's like writing my reaction off as just being an emotional pregnant woman. Seriously? She roped me into a conversation I didn't want to have, then attacked me, and then is like, "I'm sorry, I know you're emotional right now." Pffft please, this is the second time and I just can't. I have friends with differing views and we agree to disagree, the end. Evidently this isn't a possibility with her and I need to get over it. It just hurts I guess, especially since I really needed both of these friends for support during all this crap with my brother and they abandoned me when I needed them most.

Ok, done talking about it.

Cb & campn! I'm so happy to see you both being active again :hugs:

To the new girls, sorry if af shows. Hope you have better luck next cycle.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Thanks again ladies. Spoiler for politics but I really don't want to discuss it anymore as it's literally making me sick. I'm so upset by the exchange yesterday and at essentially losing my two "best friends".
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> She started out the convo asking me if I had remorse for my vote. Remorse. Who says that? That's such an extreme word for participating in the political process...you use that word when you converse about killers and their feelings about commiting murder. I did bring up the travel ban and expressed my confusion that people had no problem with any of Obama's similar bans...I also expressed my opinion on abortions, that I am pro choice but not for federal funding of it. She told me she didn't agree with anything I said, that it was a matter of right and wrong (implying she is right and I am wrong). And something to the effect of she wish it didn't effect our friendship but it does. That's when I just shut the conversation down. She sent me another text at midnight that she regretted everything She said and she was sorry, then said something about pregnancy being an emotional time. To me, that's like writing my reaction off as just being an emotional pregnant woman. Seriously? She roped me into a conversation I didn't want to have, then attacked me, and then is like, "I'm sorry, I know you're emotional right now." Pffft please, this is the second time and I just can't. I have friends with differing views and we agree to disagree, the end. Evidently this isn't a possibility with her and I need to get over it. It just hurts I guess, especially since I really needed both of these friends for support during all this crap with my brother and they abandoned me when I needed them most.
> 
> Ok, done talking about it.
> 
> Cb & campn! I'm so happy to see you both being active again :hugs:
> 
> To the new girls, sorry if af shows. Hope you have better luck next cycle.


I have a friend like that. They will never see our side and I just quit trying but we respect each other's opinions on politics and we try to leave it alone. That is not what she was doing at all!:hugs:


----------



## campn

Gigs wish I could do spoiler but I can't on my phone! I completely understand your hurt, it's so rude for her to attack you for your own beliefs then blame it on hormones that you got hurt, not that she was so out of line and rude. I grew up in Egypt and I just realize on Facebook how unaware the western world is. She probably gets all her political knowledge from social media


----------



## campn

In other news, she's almost 5 months old, and I'm dreading it!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5331.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Michellebelle

Ughhhh politics you guys. I like that we can have civil discussions here, but I come to bnb to get away from it and all the stress it causes. So I've only skimmed the last few pages. 

In other news, last night I had a dream... that I gave birth to TWO babies. A lovely girl. And a fish. WTF?


----------



## campn

Kitty, I forgot to say, from the nub theory it seems girly, but I'm not sure of course! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Mich, was the fish at least cute? :haha: I'm sure I've had my own weird dreams, but what I remember most is one I had of a friend who gave birth to a little girl who was pinky-purple, covered in a slime coat, and had tentacles coming out of her head. I think she also only had one eye.

I also recall years ago a mom to be having a dream she gave birth to a loaf of bread tied to a pencil. I only remember this because I illustrated it for her in MS paint lol.

Campn, she's so freaking cute!!! Those eyes!!!


----------



## campn

Thank you Gigs!!! I can't wait to see your little beauty here in a few months! <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you campn! And I agree you have some damn good genes!!


----------



## gigglebox

O_O Ahhh you said it, "a few months"! Not even three months now...so crazy.


----------



## kittykat7210

Are you more excited or nervous gigs?


----------



## Jezika

I also just got excited at "a few months" and it ain't even my kid.

Oh I keep meaning to say that I really, really like the name Levin, though I've said it before. And there are very few boys' names that I really like. Not that I'm the arbiter of good and bad names...


----------



## StillPraying

Oh campn she's the sweetest! 

Pink sorry for the bfn :( 

Gigs, she just sounds like a shitty person. To say sorry but then imply it's your fault? To ask if you're sorry for your choice in vote just sounds like arrogance to me.

I'm going to refrain from commenting on any of the political topics mentioned because my opinions are basically polar opposite from most of the ladies here, and as Michelle said, I come here to get away from all of that. Lol

Today is Luke's due date.


----------



## mwel8819

campn said:


> In other news, she's almost 5 months old, and I'm dreading it!!!

Sweet baby girl! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Kit I flip flop, but most of the time I'm really excited. The nerves comes in when I have tough moments with Des and think "how am I going to deal with this with a second child?" But I also know I'll figure it out.

:hugs: Still you know I have the utmost respect for your views. Extra huge hugs today, I hope it brings less sorrow and more joy towards embracing the life he was and the life you're growing now <3

Jez thank you for your kind words about his name!


----------



## Michellebelle

:hugs: Still. It's always SO hard when those due dates come up.


----------



## Michellebelle

Campn, Juliette just gets more adorable!

I agree with Jez, Levin is such a nice name. For me, it's so hard to think of boy's names. I have like 15 girl's names I've jotted down as possibilities and maybe 3 boy's names?

I kinda feel like this baby is a boy. Only because all the twinges I have are on the right side, so if Ramzi is true.. I guess that means boy. I was looking up the meaning of giving birth to a fish, and one site said it means you'll give birth to a girl. So weird.


----------



## campn

Still, I'm with gigs, your opinions are so respectful and you're a sweet person! 

Thank you all ladies! She's such a joy! I still can't believe how lucky I got with her. The "hard one" right now is big brother. *roll eyes* 

Michelle, I had a dream that I gave birth to a bird with my son! So weird! :D


----------



## gigglebox

I had to look it up, internet says birds mean girl lol


----------



## baby D

Gigs you friend sounds like a moron -- I'm so sorry she sucked you into that situation then attacked you over it!! &#128545;

Campn that baby of yours is too cute! Those eyes!! 

Pink sorry about the bfn but you're not out till af shows!

AFM my temp is still up but I had some bright red spotting late last night and first thing this morning when I wiped -- not much at all but I'm only 5dpo though so can't be IB so not sure what's going on! Hoping AF isn't about to show mega early!'


----------



## DobbyForever

Still big hugs. I keep forgetting to unsubscribe from the twins' mailing list and it always stings when I see your toddler is now ___ months old. I'd say have a drink but maybe a sparkling cider and treat yo self hugs

Campn seriously freaking cutttte

Michelle omg a fish I agree was it a cute fish? 

Afm in a better spirit today. but man it's not even lunch and two kids are crying like wtf calm downnnn ain't nobody mad at you. In other news Tobias is out because j just heard on Blackish (they were doing gender and name stuff) that Toby was Kunta Kinte's white slave name so PAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## Flueky88

So any last minute guesses, I'll update later and try to catch up :)


----------



## campn

Flueky88 said:


> So any last minute guesses, I'll update later and try to catch up :)

Boy. But it's just a random guess not based on any ultrasound pic you posted!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, hugs!

Gigs, sorry about your friends but if they can't embrace your difference of opinions it isn't worth keeping that friendship.

Cb, nice to see you back!!

Campn, Juliette is so adorable, it's hard to believe how quickly time flies!

We got so much snow which has now turned over into rain. It made the snow so heavy that it pushed over a decorative willow tree over night. It was planted by the previous owner and kind of in the way, so I think hubby won't try to save it. ;) Time to make the garden our own.


----------



## campn

DobbyForever said:


> Still big hugs. I keep forgetting to unsubscribe from the twins' mailing list and it always stings when I see your toddler is now ___ months old. I'd say have a drink but maybe a sparkling cider and treat yo self hugs
> 
> Campn seriously freaking cutttte
> 
> Michelle omg a fish I agree was it a cute fish?
> 
> Afm in a better spirit today. but man it's not even lunch and two kids are crying like wtf calm downnnn ain't nobody mad at you. In other news Tobias is out because j just heard on Blackish (they were doing gender and name stuff) that Toby was Kunta Kinte's white slave name so PAAAAASSSSSS

I can imagine how hard that is to see Dobby. I'm glad you unsubbed and that you're preggo now!!! It's weird cause everything I remember that I get so happy for you all over again! 

Any other names you've in mind!? If I ever have another boy, I'm going for Oliver! "Little Ollie threw up all over me today!"


----------



## campn

Pacific, thank you honey! How is Logan doing!? I really want to see a picture of him now that he's older and chunky probably!


----------



## pacificlove

Photo Didn't attach earlier. My 15+lbs baby, 12 1/2 weeks old!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170207_111942.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cppeace

He's a cutie Pacific. :)


----------



## campn

He's such a ham!!! Great job mama!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww he's adorable!! And so is that bear costume!! I love it!!


----------



## baby D

Too freaking cute!! Bless him!


----------



## Michellebelle

Ahhh Logan is adorable too! Love his outfit.

Dobs, glad you're feeling better today.

Haha, yes, in my dream the fish was cute. I remember I gave both and thought.. "oh, that's weird, a fish. Oh no, I need to put it in water so it can survive!"


----------



## shaescott

Flueky my guess is boy, without seeing an ultrasound. 

Still, I'm so sorry about Luke's due date. I can't even imagine. And while I don't know your views, I respect your right to have ones different from mine. As long as you're not hurting anyone else or telling people they're going to hell left and right, I don't care. Even if you think they're going to hell, that's fine, as long as you don't scream at them that they are lol. You're entitled to your own beliefs. 

M&S, I think the best kind of Christian who does believe being gay is a sin, is the kind that says it's between the person and god and it's not their job to judge them. They're not gonna stop being gay just because you tell them it's a sin, so what's the point? Be their friend and don't worry about their relationships. While I prefer Christians who don't think it's a sin, many do because of what the Bible says, and that's okay. Just don't shove it in people's faces, ya know? I can totally understand their point of view, even though it's not my personal view.


----------



## StillPraying

Flueky88 said:


> So any last minute guesses, I'll update later and try to catch up :)

oooh Flueky voting boy just off of feeling lol:thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

Flueky, I'll go out on a limb and say girl!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry didn't post any ultrasound pics since 11weeks. Michelle is right, it's a girl. Obviously girl. We are thrilled but would be happy either way. Also everything looked good :) now to catch up


----------



## M&S+Bump

I vote girl for Flueks!

Still :hugs:

Shae, yeh, he doesn't pass comment on how other people live their lives, as you say, he believes it's not up to humans to judge, and to sin is to be human. We had a lot of talks about it because some of the stuff he said made me really angry, and came to the compromise that it's like eating meat. Some people believe eating meat is a sin, so for those people to feel that but do it anyway, makes it a sin. Some people don't think it is sinful to eat meat so for those people, it isn't. And for either side to tell the other that what they're doing is wrong is a sin in itself because it is passing judgement. Obviously you can take pieces of the bible and make them say just about anything you like, but he believes what he believes based on his own reading, and I have to respect that. It's not always easy but it's not easy for him either that I don't believe in any of that stuff - we just have to talk it out and make it work (or ignore it lol for the sake of marital harmony)


----------



## StillPraying

Oh I guess a lot of us voted boy for Flueky, gonna be funny if we're all wrong. :haha:

Michelle at least the fish was cute, lol and I totally cracked up over "oh I need to put it in water!":haha: Do you plan to find out the gender?

PL he's too cute! Love the little bear suit! Nice that the weather did some of the tree removal work for you then lol 

Peace how are you doing? You know I watched a documentary on home births and midwifery last night and it made me think of you. 

Campn lol threw up all over me hahaha. Oliver is such a cute name, it makes me think of Oliver Twist or Oliver & Company (DD1 cries in that movie). The older one always is the harder one! DD1 is much harder than 

Dobs no idea what show you're referring to, but I laughed at white slave name lol I actually really like the name Tobias. it sounds like it would belong to a smart young man :thumbup:

Baby I would think at 5dpo it could definitely be IB!

Gigs I personally didn't find 2 kiddos too hard. But I also planned ahead and had consecutive family visits in those early weeks so that DD1 was always entertained and loved on by her grandparents/friends. I was terrified of her feeling left out. My sister (4 kids) says that 2 wasnt hard for her to adjust to, but 3 was because the kids outnumber the parents lol But after that it made no difference. Also, yours is the first time Ive ever heard the name Levin! 

Thank you for the kind thoughts ladies. I cried on the way to work listening to "Dance in the Rain" by Jana Kramer. It's a country song so yall might not like it but it describes exactly how I feel with losing Luke. DH brought me lunch and chocolate which was super sweet. He brought Moe's (Southwest Grill food) and on the back of the bag there's a mad lib game which turned out hilarious with DH giving me answers.


----------



## StillPraying

OH FLUEKY CONGRATS ON BABY GIIIIRRRRRL!!! Girls are so fun =)


----------



## Flueky88

Okay I may forget and if I do forgive me.

Gigs sorry about your "friend". Also how's Des feeling today?

Campn, she is so gorgeous like her mom :) so is Benjamin still having a hard time dealing with not being only child?

Dobby and still I'm sorry you have to remember those sad anniversaries :hugs:

Michelle that's so funny about the fish. I think Jezika dream about breastfeeding a cat was my favorite though.

CB I'm so happy to see you again :)

Pacific Oh Logan is going to be a heart breaker ;)

Shae are you and SO going to go to same college. Just curious. You don't have to answer if you don't want.

BabyD hope it's IB!

Pink sorry about bfn but too early to count yourself out I think :)


----------



## Flueky88

M&S are you feeling alright? 

Still how sweet of DH glad he was thoughtful :)

DH said he's going to have to look up how to do girls hair. I also need to study up hehe. We have gender reveal planned Saturday using smoke cannon. Going to tell my dad tonight as he's in Wisconsin and can't attend the reveal. He's an excellent secret keeper though :)


----------



## baby D

Oooh yay for pink bump flueky!!


----------



## Jezika

Yay for girl Flueks!!!! And what's this gender reveal smoke cannon?! And oh man, I forgot about my cat breastfeeding dream. Funny timing, because just earlier today I was wondering whether my cat would drink my milk, and then I imagined pumping for him daily. Don't worry, it stopped there. Just random thoughts while I'm home alone all day with a baby who's not quite an award-winning conversationalist.


----------



## StillPraying

OMG JEZ I'M FUCKING CRYING :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Flueky a cannon?? I've seen smoke ones, but a cannon? Also pinterest has fantastic little girl hair tips/ideas. My fav video is the one of the dad who uses the vacuum to do his daughters hair hahahahaha the best.


----------



## shaescott

Flueky, we're not. We'll be about 40 minutes away from each other.


----------



## shaescott

I'm pretty sure there are videos specifically for dads to learn to do their daughter's hair. Definitely will have to help SO figure that out, cuz there's no way I'm gonna have 6 boys haha!


----------



## campn

M+S, can I ask you how did you and your DH even meet!? You both just sound like complete opposites! I'm also a Christian (although I haven't been practicing like I want to) but I wouldn't judge anyone knowing how imperfect I am. My hairstylist who has been cutting my hair for 3 years is a lesbian and she's just amazing! I do not care who she chooses to love. 

Flu- You know after I guessed boy I thought it may be girl cause flueke seems so girly! Congratulation!! It seems like girls are taking over lately. When I was pregnant with my boy, everyone around me was having boys! 

Still, you know I can't imagine what you've been through still, your story is so packed with so much emotions and yet you've kept your chin up and fought your way out. My mom lost my sister when she was 5 years old (I was a newborn) and even after all those years we can't ever say her name cause I'm afraid it'd crush my mom all over again. I did ask to see her pictures when I was so young, and my mom locked the door and brought pictures hidden out and let me look at them as she kept crying. Just so unfair. 

Jez, you're hilarious!!! I hate even pumping for my own baby let alone the cat!! :D hope Tilly is doing awesome!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I'll second campn that you are hilarious! 
I do recall reading a breastfeeding fail story where mom didn't realize she was leaking while bend over quite some task. Her cat licked it up!

Thanks all for the nice comments on Logan's picture. I might be biased to say this, but we did good ;)


----------



## claireybell

Haha Jez i jus LOL'd & made Nuala jump hahaa! 

Awww Flueks congrats on pink bumpy, girls are lollipop tastic :) :pink: 

M&S & Shae thankyou for the Fern baby update & congrats Fern if your lurking hehe!! 

Ohhhh my Logan & Jules are sooooo precious <3 

Nuala is nearly 6 months & just a few Oz shy of 17lbs such a Turkey lol! 

M&S are you still team Yellow? 

Big hugs Stills xxxx


----------



## campn

Pacific, I know a mom who put pumped milk in her older child's cereal!


----------



## claireybell

Pg dreams are just hilarious, i had one once i had given birth & my baby wasnt there but i was more freaked about not remembering the placenta coming out lol odd! & dreaming i dry humped a lamp post asweell once :rofl:


----------



## campn

Sorry Claire saw your post after I posted! What a chunky monkey! I'm a wee jealous cause Juliette is only 12 lbs! It seems like I make skim milk!


----------



## claireybell

campn said:


> Pacific, I know a mom who put pumped milk in her older child's cereal!

Eew.. just a tad n the weird side :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Skimmed milk Camps lol


----------



## claireybell

For some reason uploading pics is a nightmare via photobucket on here grrr


----------



## campn

https://youtu.be/SUSVrqnxIjw

Here's a video of Juliette showing off her vocal chords. Turn down your phones/tablet/computer/magic crystal balls. 

It started out so cute and now I'm like, ok we get it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Putting it in older kids cereal is maybe taking it a tad far :haha:

CB no, I had a scan last week and caved - it's a boy. We have a name too, Isaac Benjamin.

Campn - we met in a gay bar :haha: it'll be 15 years this year though, so obviously lots can change in that time. We were very different even back then (he liked rave music and drugs, I was a black velvet and lace wearing goth studying maths at university) but somehow we just stuck. He converted while I was pregnant with Joe so we were too far gone to let minor things like religion get in the way :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh lovely congrats M&S :) I LOVE the name Isaak, this one was on my boys name list aswell, it goes well with your other choldrens names aswell!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Camps shes quite the chatterbox hehe


----------



## shaescott

Aw Juliette is so cute in that video!


----------



## TexasRider

Quite literally having the shittiest day ever... broke my phone and it's shattered. Had insurance so it only cost me $150 but yesterday I had a "walk through" with my principal and superintendent and let's just say it was less than stellar. So yeah I'm glad tomorrow is Friday... sigh


----------



## Flueky88

Jez for some reason that dream always stood out to me bahaha. Also how funny that you thought about that today

Still, it's like the size of a paper towel cardboard roll and you twist and it shoots out pink or blue smoke. So I guess it's a mini cannon ;)

Shae I just wondered cause I met DH about 3 years after I graduated and wasn't in a relationship in college, too busy working and studying. I told him you tube but he wants to buy a book. Bless him :)

Campn I can't imagine losing a child. I agree as long as you don't infringe my rights it's not my place to judge. Oh and if I recall after I posted 11 week ultrasound you guessed girl :) oh pumping her milk in older kids cereal....hmmm, not for me.

CB a lamp post?! Haha, I dreamt I had a beard and I can't remember if it was Yoda or an ewok that was shaving me.

Okay gonna read latest page


----------



## Flueky88

Campn she's so cuuute

M&S I like that name but you have good name choices already :)

Texas so sorry for the Shitty day :( I hope that tomorrow is much better and you enjoy your weekend


----------



## Jezika

Campn - I was overcome by cuteness in that video! Also, she must sound quite catlike (seems to be my theme today) because it woke my cat up. And then DH came over, looked at the video and asked if it was Tilly. I said, "Don't you recognize your own daughter?!" and then he looked at it even closer and declared that it is in fact Tilly. Face palm. At least it's a compliment to Tilly :)

CB - I totally remember your lamppost humping! It continues to make me feel better.

Tex - sorry to hear you had a crap day :( What's a walk through btw?

M&S - that's a cool meeting story. Mine is so boring.

Flueks - having never heard of smoke cannons for gender reveals, I'm loving how novel it is. I'd love to see one!


----------



## DobbyForever

Headache so lame reply

Fluke congrats! I was thinking girl for you when I saw so yay!

Um I forgot what else I was going to say. Ughhhhhhh

r_r


----------



## kittykat7210

dobby: sorry you feel crap!

Tex: sorry you had a shit day, we all have them once in a while, when is your doctors appointment? I forget (sorry)

Fluek congrats on a pink bump!! be funny if we had another run of girls!


----------



## campn

Flu- Yay glad I got it right from the ultrasound pic at least! Sorry I couldn't remember hun! I bet you're so excited! Did you buy any pink stuff yet? I met a few moms who said they hated pink stuff and I under my breath said sure me too but sorry I ADORE IT! Juliette wears all colors but seeinh her in pink is extra cute! 

Jez- Your DH sounds just like mine! I swear he wouldn't be able to find Juliette out of 50 babies, it's such a man thing really! Juliette is so honored that she resembled your little Tilly gal! Sorry about waking the cat up, good thing I don't live near a cemetery cause it could honestly wake the dead! 

Dobby- Sorry about your headache. Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I hear you that sucks I feel like lately my boss has a sixth sense for when I've lost all patience with my kids hahahagagahkckyckxt. Oh well hugs

So I'm bummed you know how my dropped too many times phone spasms when I type so I have all these typos? I caved and wanted to see what GE said but didn't catch that it spawned when I did my email and they aren't responding to my email to fix it T-T

Camp no lol I stopped doing my coffee a day for the migraines so that might be it. But today I had a large oj and about three cups of water so far. Which probably is not wnough


----------



## kittykat7210

campn you're on a streak of right guesses!! I hope you get mine right XD

on a disgusting side note, Bran flakes are my new least favourite food to throw up -_-


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn her voice btw makes me want a girl lol but then Logan's pic makes me want a boy ucgkxjtxgcktxti


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit bran flakes are my least favorite food going down :rofl: but in all seriousness sorry :(


----------



## TexasRider

Jezika- walk through is where they come into your classroom to see what you are doing and "observe" you. Basically I was gonna let them watch a movie cause I was being lazy and didn't feel like doing anything due to headache( I teach art) and I got caught... Tried to cover it up and play it off but I don't think it was successful.

Kitty-appointment is feb 28. I am gonna call Monday when my AF starts and see if I can go ahead and get the blood work done so it's done when I go for my appointment but if not it's ok.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Kit bran flakes are my least favorite food going down :rofl: but in all seriousness sorry :(


ahaha that cheered me up thank you! but yeh I only eat them because they contain folic acid and stuff which are supposed to be good during pregnancy, i dont like them very much either, but on the way back up they clump together into a gritty paste that doesnt throw up very well so you have to proper spit it out and the texture make me vomit more XD


Tex, not ages away then, I just hope they figure out whats happening then hopefully you get your baby! you definitely deserve it after all this time!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

11DPO So I got some ICs and BFN this evening on it, I also just started to spot red. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit do you take a prenatal with folic acid or just get it from the cereal?

Tex I'm sure it's fine. Try not to stress. We all do that lol. I admit I haven't taught s* this week been hiding behind writing presentations as my excuse :rofl:

Cupcake I'm sorry :(. Hugs


----------



## PinkCupcakes

AF isn't due until 15DPO so I don't get why I'm spotting at 11DPO.... ugh


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I try to take my prenatal but honestly my mind leaves me most of the day so I forget, so I make sure I eat the icky cereal as my breakfast, because I wont forget breakfast but I might forget the tablet XD 

pink I'm really sorry :(


----------



## Cppeace

Pink 11dpo isn't too late for IB. FX it stops.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

cppeace, really? I've never seen anyone on here with IB this late before.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez and cb you have such petite girls! Logan was tipping the scale at 15lbs during his first vaccines 1 1/2 weeks ago! He'll be 3 months on Valentine's day..
I must be putting out some heavy crème, although he isn't a fat baby...


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed with peace though I forgot your lp was so long. Mine is only 11-12 days so spotting for me on 11dpo is off

Kit Kk I was like omg should I be eating folicy food?!!


----------



## Cppeace

Still, I am doing better. Thanks for asking. 
CD 5 here.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ladies - I thought IB was more brown like left over blood, my spotting is more pink/red but mixed with lots and lots of cervical mucus thats creamy and white


----------



## DobbyForever

It can be pink or brown depending on its age. Sometimes it makes its way out right away and other it takes ages


----------



## kittykat7210

on a separate side note, what is my uterus doing so high XD (my belly looks weird)

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/16649552_779792748842626_366176836350414322_n_zps2h3rjdiz.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Weird?! I love it!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

I think it looks weird because my hip bones are still really visible but i have this weird lump like i shoved a grapefruit up there XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Or a plum tee hee


----------



## kittykat7210

haha yeh XD although I don't know what kind of plums you get in california but I want one if they're that big! XD


----------



## StillPraying

Mmmhm I have some plums in the fridge! But dh is bringing home firehouse subs for dinner \\:D/

Pink I don't have any experience with IB I don't think, but I do know many women mistake it for AF because it comes early but near the time AF would show. 

Peace will you be doing anything different this cycle? 

Tex I'm sorry you had a bad day :hugs: 

Kit/dobs honey almond oatmeal is the worst to throw up. All the ground almond pieces stab you in the throat coming back up :sick:


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread, I have been lurking on here for a while now :blush: and thought I would go ahead and plunge in and join the conversation :)

A little background on me and DH: I am 45 (will be 46 in Aug) and Dh will be 50 on Feb. 25. I have two children from my 1st marriage and DH has 4 adopted children from his 1st marriage (they had 4 mc and found out that his ex could not carry a baby full term). I had my tubes tied at 21 after having my second child; I really didn't want to but my ex didn't want any more children so I did it anyway (and really regretted it!) 

I had a tubal reversal in Sept. 2011 and we have been ttc ever since. I did get pg in Jan 2014 but unfortunately I had a mc :( I am currently in my 2ww with af due on Sat. The last several months af has shown up early and usually with spotting for three days before hand and then full blown af. So far I have not had any spotting but I am not getting my hopes up :nope:

I just want to tell all of you that have had babies: Your babies are so adorable :) Congratulations to all of you ladies who are expecting your babies!!

I would really love to give my DH the little boy that he really wants but I fear with our ages that it is just not going to happen :( Oh and I usually have great looking charts almost every month but af always shows so I don't pay any attention to them either except to confirm that I O because I don't use OPK's.


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome! I'm glad you are away from your ex and found a man who makes you happy. Your chart looks great so far! When do you usually test? Have you two talked to a doctor or going totally natural, if you don't mind my asking. I'll keep my fxed! I also disagree with your cross hairs, I thing you Oed cd 13 not 14. Did you have ewcm on cd 14?


----------



## shaescott

I agree with Dobby on the crosshairs.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so annoyed. After Kit posted her GE pic, I decided to do it, too. I figured I spend that much having lunch delivered so the next time I want lunch delivered I will skip it. But my phone spasmed and so my email was wrong. I have emailed twice and no response, and it's been over 24 hours. Uggggh


----------



## kittykat7210

oh sorry dobby :( I mean they do say sometimes it takes over 24 hours so it might be okay yet <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah but when you advertise everywhere it takes 24 hours and fb says typically responds to messages in 24. I just want some confirmation that they got my email and changed my email


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobby I'm sorry :(


----------



## Cppeace

Still, not much else to do different. Will stay eating brazil nuts- not sure if will buy another pineapple or not- will depend on my mood in a couple weeks I guess. Just feel very blah about the whole thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Thanks Claire for the congrats :) he is a lovely and easygoing baby (so far!!). Born 24/1. Where did the time go I can't believe Nuala is such a big baby already! <3 Yep I'm reading along more than replying... you know how it is; lots of time for reading when bf but not always a free hand for typing! :)

Campn and PL I love love love your baby pics! 

Hi all the new ladies! I hope your ttc journeys are short and swift. :)

Congrats flueky on a little girl! Will you be sharing your thoughts on names? X

My husband asked me once why do people congratulate others on finding out their baby's gender? (He is a bit socially clueless at times... uhm most times lol). Well, if the fetus is far enough along to determine gender then it's a pregnancy milestone that's been reached, parents can start bonding with the idea of having a baby of that specific sex, etc etc!! I loved finding out although I did have gender disappointment. But now I can't imagine having a girl instead of my son.


----------



## Fern81

Kitty that bump is just too cute. Can you feel the hard uterus ridge yet? And you Dobby, or are you still just tickling yourself ;)?

M&s thanks for sharing your hubby's p.o.v. re his faith. It's very similar to mine. It's often difficult for outsiders to understand that if a person chooses to believe in some higher power, that belief doesn't come without challenges. There are some things that I believe to be true not because I feel it's easy or convenient or "nice", but because my higher power tells me to and He is the boss :). And that none of us are perfect so no-one should think they are better than anyone else just for having a different opinion. Aaaannnyyywayyy, enough of that, just liked your fresh & accepting perspective.

Shae - when are you starting college?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

BFN again and the spotting is a little more this morning with mild cramps so I think AF is coming early this time :(


----------



## kittykat7210

fern, I'm unsure, I feel my uterus and the top bit feels hard, thats how I know when it starts XD (is that what you meant?) glad he's a good boy, can I ask how things are with hubby? if you would prefer not to talk about it I fully understand! 

Ladies with sons, I've only ever changed a girls nappy, do boys wee on you when you change them? and if so how do you stop the wee going everywhere? just thinking if it is a boy do you have to raise them differently (I have ZERO experience with boys, we only have girls in my side of the family!)


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, don't worry, you'll figure it out! I was clueless with a boy but you just let them lead you with their interests. My son was/is obsessed with trains, so we play with trains, read train books, etc. he always like trained but useee to be super into contruction vehickes, so again, toys books etc. were catered towards that. They'll walk you through it ;) regarding diaper changing, ALWAYS conver that thing in the start! They will pee during changes sometimes, and it shoots straight up and lord knows where that pee stream is aimed. Sometimes it's down, sometimes it's at your face, sometimes it's at their own face. I just had a wash cloth near the changing table that i folded in half once and laid over his penis. If he peed on it, i just threw it in the wash and got a new one on standby.

Don't bother with the wee wee tee pee. Someone gifted that to me at the baby shower. First time i used it, it just became a projectile and the pee stream shot it clear off the chnaging table lol

Lady, welcome! I've noticed your name several times and was curious if you'd chime in. I'm curious if you've had any fertility testing since the reversal? Did they check to make sure it worked? 

J, looks like you have a relatable ally here now in Lady!

PL, loooovvvve Logan's cute face! He is so adorbs in that fuzzy bear suit!

Fluek! Omg yay a little girl! I also want to hear names!

Sorry if I forgot anyone, i had, like, 6 pages ro read and fell asleep trying to catch up last night.

But...exciting news here...

My SIL announced her pregnancy to us last night!!! This is my SIL that lives close by so I am super excited about a cousin for my babies! I am rooting so hard for her to be team pink (though she really wants a boy) :haha: in this generation of babies on hubby's side of the family, we are having the 4th boy. No girls yet.

When I had my m/c last year I kept wondering why it happened, but I had faith I would get an answer eventually. I really feel now that it was so I could be pregnant with my friend and my SIL to have that special experience and so our kids will be close in age. Otherwise there would have been close to a year in age difference between my friend's baby and more than that in my future neice/nephew. I'm excited!


----------



## kittykat7210

thanks gigs, I hope we get a train enthusiast if we get a boy, hubby loves trains (yes at his age) and nearby in York we have a national train museum with a 'learning platform' for kids! and thanks for the advice, I've never heard of the wee wee tee pee but I'm having a lovely time imagining that thing flying off the table in a stream of wee XD

Lovely that your SIL is pregnant!!! Our baby will have no cousins and i'm not sure if they ever will which is such a shame as I loved my cousins growing up, but my SIL is a loner and has no interest in any sort of relationship or children (yes she is an adult) and my sister is still single and working on her career, with no man in her sights XD


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like my situation with DS1. There is a 3+ year age gap between him and the next cousin who is literally across the country :( the next cousin is 2 hours away and we don't talk much to those inlaws...and even so they are 4 years apart in age and Des has no interest in that cousin (he likes his other one though when he visited for a wedding). I have one sibling in prison and another who is married but no kids yet. I'm thinking this year may be the year they start trying but if it happens it won't be until later this year if at all. But I know his wife has baby fever baaaaaad and isn't that how it always starts? :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Sriracha? Seriously? That's not a legit craving. Even worse was the big gulp cup. Baby sizer fail.


----------



## kittykat7210

what even is it gigs XD?


----------



## gigglebox

Asian hot sauce. I think Taiwanese...


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm craving jalapenos. Sriracha isn't that big a stretch from that. :haha:

Also whipped cream (preferably from a can) Thankfully not together.


----------



## DobbyForever

Heard from GE lol. The contradictory guesses freak me out because my pre med brother keeps talking about XXY babies r_r

Ramzi- placenta on the right :blue:
Nub- nub 30 degrees to spine :blue:
Skull- was more :pink:

Overall guess was :blue:


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern I just tickle myself so I gave up lol. Glad hear all is well and you just adore your baby boy!!!

Gigs is that the SIL in your announcement video? She seems like a great irl bump buddy. She was so adorably excited for you!

Kit I second Gigs the pee pee tee pee is stupid. My mom has been peed on and shit on by all four of us. In her words, it's like owning a snake. Eventually that snake will bite you and you get over it. Kids pee on you and you get over it. Just don't talk or leave your mouth open :rofl: in my experience, I changed quite a few of my brothers diapers/hung around to pass stuff to mom and I only remember seeing her get peed on once and being peed on once. We just change fast or keep a cloth nearby, sometimes we just gently angle the dangle down lol


----------



## kittykat7210

dobby that so exciting! I hope they are right for you honey!!


----------



## Fern81

Yey dobby! I've seen the nub theory be wrong once here on bnb (my own was spot on for boy though ) but I've never seen ramzi be wrong. Now this will be interesting for both you and kitty! 

Kitty- thanks for asking, things between hubby and I are not good. We have both reached a point where we are fed up. He finally agreed to counselling but now he can't make up his mind who he wants to see and on which days. I hope he does make a decision soon because I would dearly love to learn some coping techniques and make this marriage a good one for both of us.

Congrats on a little niece/nephew gigs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Fern :hugs: I'm glad he agreed to counseling even if he hasn't on a day or counselor. At least it's a step in the right direction. I do hope he decides soon and you two find it beneficial. :hugs:

And ty ladies now I'm even more curious for Wednesday


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh fern I'm really sorry, I'm glad hes semi agreed to get counselling though, hopefully you get it sorted, you're in my thoughts sweetheart <3


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo I got my temp drop of doom today and fertility friend tried to take away crosshairs. I went back to 2 saturdays ago and bumped my temp by less than .10 and it gave them back making today 14dpo which means AF will be here tomorrow. It lines up with the temp drop of doom so yeah... and my dr is closed on fridays so I can't call him. Ugh


----------



## shaescott

Fern I start in the fall!


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty my bump is so strange, I have a dip at my belly button. So I look like I just have fat rolls, bahaha.

Gigs that's hilarious about the peepee teepee. Oh and I'm pm you the name. So happy SIL is also pregnant. So far my nearest relative for baby V is almost 14 months right now. 

Dobby, I wouldn't worry about mixed results. I'd say boy for you :)

Texas sorry about temp drop of doom. :hugs:

Fern I'm glad he's agreed to counseling. Hope you guys can find one soon and repair your marriage. I'll pm you as well about the name:)

Lots all I'm pretty much remembering right now.


----------



## StillPraying

M+S love the name Isaac!!

welcome Lady I'm sorry for your loss, fx for you this cycle

Dobs sorry the site was being difficult, but glad you got your response back, leaning more boy huh? less than a week till you find out right??

Peace remind me what the brazil nuts are for? I don't blame you for feeling blah about it. TTC takes its toll on women, it's exhausting. 

Pink :hugs:

Gigs congrats to your sis in law! it's fun to be pg with other family members. Twice My sister, me and my sil were all pg together lol And NO on the siracha. hard pass.

Tex im sorry for the drop of doom. Can you call Monday to order the bloodwork?

AFM I scheduled a couples massage for DH and I on Valentines day! I got lucky because they literally only had one opening left. Also got a call from my hospital saying they moved my appointment to earlier in the day on Friday. woohoo!


----------



## Fern81

Flueky- I replied to your pm but idk it seems to have disappeared? I really like the names!

Nice work still, a Valentine's massage and earlier scan both sound soooo fab.


----------



## StillPraying

Fern I don't know if they'll do an Ultrasound, I don't think they will. My hospital usually does them closer to 12 weeks. which is okay with me because thinking about ultrasounds sends me into a panic lol


----------



## Cppeace

Brazil nuts are full of Selenium and Selenium is a know fertility booster, helps produce healthy follicles to release mature healthy eggs- also very healthy for men's fertility.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, glad to hear hubby is sort of agreeing to getting help. Be strong!

Gigs, Logan is the first grandchild. Although he has 4 uncles and one half aunt (is that what you'd call hubby's half sister?) We have no cousins on the horizon that we can tell....


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I'm crazy confused...Spotting has turned into VERY light bleed but it's super super watery and very bright red/pink and NO clots at all and only mild cramping (normally my periods are heavy thick and clotty with horrid beyond horrid cramps) so this is all weird and the "blood" smells strange!:wacko: I have a photo of it if it's not TMI to post?


----------



## mrs.green2015

RE boys and changing them. I think it's easier than girls. You just get really really fast at it lol I also don't cover them up when I change them because as long as do I move quickly I'm fine. and I agree with the other ladies. It will eventually happen. In fact, the day after we left the hospital Max projectile pooped all over me. It was fun.


----------



## StillPraying

I've yet to be pooped on by my babies but I've been peed on plenty of times. Actually one of my favorite pee stories is when DD1 was born and DHs mom wanted a pic of him holding her naked on his arm in his dress blues. I warned that I didn't think it was a good idea but she insisted and sure enough, Caroline peed all over his dress blues coat :rofl:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Sorry if this is TMI but it's in regards to my previous post

https://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s607/lizewing88/IMG_0162_zpsdubmmrem.jpg

What's going on with me?


----------



## kittykat7210

pink, im sorry i have no idea, thats usually how my period starts but if its not normal for you then I dont know :(



guys ive just realised we have more pages than _*the first trimester*_ forum XD they have 2601 pages, we have 2606 pages XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink I had a few periods like that and got my hopes up my light weird period meant bfp like Dr. Google promised me. But it didn't pan out. My only thought is that if you are truly 3/4 days too early, maybe your lining just didn't build the way it usually does so less bleed/shed and fluid like? Idk. My only suggestion is keep telling for a few days. I found my temps never lied.

Still lol that story made me laugh so hard

Kit that is awesome lol I do love that our thread has lasted :)


----------



## kittykat7210

so I've been looking at all my ultrasounds (because I just cant let this go unfortunately) and I think this one show the nub, is this the nub????


https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsi304toue.jpg


----------



## PinkCupcakes

What is a nub? like if it's a boy?


----------



## StillPraying

Pink whenever my periods started earlier than normal they would always be lighter. Re nub, babies have a "nub" in their ultrasound pics. There is theory that the angle of the nub can tell whether baby is a boy or girl.


----------



## kittykat7210

PinkCupcakes said:


> What is a nub? like if it's a boy?

its also called the genital tubercal (or something like that) and both sexes have them until 15 weeks ish, at 9 weeks they look exactly the same but at 12 weeks it will have risen if its a boy and stayed flat if its a girl (in relation to the spine this is) its 'supposed' to be 90% accurate at 12 weeks, and 98% accurate at 13 weeks :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Kitty, if that's the nub, I'm guessing girl for you!


----------



## StillPraying

Can anyone explain the Ramzi theory to me?


----------



## kittykat7210

Michellebelle said:


> Kitty, if that's the nub, I'm guessing girl for you!

thank you, I think it looks like a girl if that is the nub, I was so distracted during the scan I didnt even look which is really annoying because now its stopping me sleeping thinking about what it is XD I'm really just trying to find out if it is in fact the nub!

Still ramzi theory is to do with which side the placenta is in relation to your body, if its attached to the left side of your uterus, its supposed to be a girl, if its attached to the right side of your uterus, its a boy, however research i've done shows its only about 70% accurate even if done correctly!


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Thank you ladies for the welcome :) 

I don't remember who asked if I was going to test but the answer is that I am not going to. Af is due tomorrow and I am sure she will show :( The first 2 years that we tried, I tested every month and was so disappointed when it was BFN month after month. The only time I ever had 2 pink lines was with my mc :( I have tested a few times in the past three years but seeing a BFN every time takes away any desire to test at all :( So I just wait for af to show.

Gigs, I had an HSG in Jan 2012 (after we had TTC for a year and not getting pg) and it showed that both of my tubes were open. I have had CD3 blood work a few times and have done the Clomid challenge twice in the past 5 years; once before I had my tubal reversal to make sure I was fertile and then in 2015 to check my fertility again). 

My DH had an SA in 2011 prior to my reversal (my OB/GYN wanted to check both mine and his fertility before the surgery) and his motility was a little low but my DR said it would be fine. 

In 2012 I used Clomid for 3 or 4 cycles to boost my chances of getting pg but it as you can ell it didn't work. I mistakenly thought that I wasn't O'ing because my DR told me to start using OPK's on CD11. Well after I started temping in 2012, I found out that I was O'ing but I O early in my cycle (usually from CD10-12 but occasionally CD13) so when I was using OPK's I was getting negatives because I had already O'd. 

My DH is against any other medical procedures to get pg. He says if it doesn't happen naturally then it just wasn't meant to be. So the only thing I use is progesterone (found out that it is lower than what it should be so I use it every month after I O), prenatal vitamins, and baby aspirin. We also have tried Pre Seed but my DH doesn't like it so we haven't used it in a long time now.

Sorry for the book and if you made it this far, thank you for reading :)


----------



## StillPraying

Oh lady that is quite the journey! Good to know you've had the testing done. What about testing on your eggs? Have you tried taking anything for egg quality?

Kitty interesting, how early is that supposed to be guessed at? Like the first u/s?


----------



## kittykat7210

lady I'm sorry you've had a rough journey, and I hope that you get your baby soon honey :hugs:

Still I believe its 6-9 weeks that one :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, yes the SIL is the one in the video. She was one of those ladies that spotted last cycle and thought it was her period, but missed the next one and tested to find it was a blazing positive. The doctors think she's 8 weeks based on the above but she hasn't had an ultrasound to determine dates yet.

Fern, I hope you both can come to a compromise and move forward with helping the situation before it gets to a point where you don't care to do that anymore. How is baby g doing?

Kit, if the experts say girl I'd say that's your best guess! Can you get the blood test done that Dobs was considering that tells baby's sex (and all other chromosome pairs)?

Ramzi theory was right for us (no pun intended) this time. Not sure about DS1.


----------



## gigglebox

Pink, loks like the start of a period to me :shrug:

Lady, I hope our resident self-proclaimed "old lady" pops back in to give advice. J is 43 soon and knows many a trick to boost fertility.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Dobs, yes the SIL is the one in the video. She was one of those ladies that spotted last cycle and thought it was her period, but missed the next one and tested to find it was a blazing positive. The doctors think she's 8 weeks based on the above but she hasn't had an ultrasound to determine dates yet.
> 
> Fern, I hope you both can come to a compromise and move forward with helping the situation before it gets to a point where you don't care to do that anymore. How is baby g doing?
> 
> Kit, if the experts say girl I'd say that's your best guess! Can you get the blood test done that Dobs was considering that tells baby's sex (and all other chromosome pairs)?
> 
> Ramzi theory was right for us (no pun intended) this time. Not sure about DS1.

I could but prices start at £170 for an internet version and to get it from a reliable place is £400, and that's just too much money! I know I need to stop obsessing as I cant change it whatever but I'm just really impatient! Ive literally posted on 5 different websites and had about 50 girl guesses and about 10 boy guesses XD


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes, that's steep...
Well, you can either try to forget about it for now...
keep thinking pink and enjoy the excitement of it...this is risky becasue if it is actually a boy, your disapointment may be stronger, but you will have a few weeks of enjoying the idea of it...
Or convince yourself it's a boy to soften the blow if you're right, or be pleasantly surprised if you're wrong. The drawback here is if you start getting excited about the boy, you may have the disappointment if it's a girl. This is probably the option i'd do for myself (it's what I tried to do until I finally let myself fully believe it was a girl for a couple days, before the big penis reveal).


----------



## ladyoflocksle

StillPraying said:


> Oh lady that is quite the journey! Good to know you've had the testing done. What about testing on your eggs? Have you tried taking anything for egg quality?
> 
> Kitty interesting, how early is that supposed to be guessed at? Like the first u/s?

 No I haven't had any testing of my eggs or taken anything to help with the quality of my eggs. I am sure that as old as I am my egg quality is poor. I am sure that is why I usually O so early in my cycle most of the time and if by some chance one of my eggs does get fertilized it probably can't implant because it is isn't a good egg. My egg quality is probably why I had my mc.

Kitty, I really hope you get the gender you want. I have a DS and a DD and I enjoyed both of them. I have to admit I really wanted a son first (and it did work out that way) and I was worried about if I would bond with my baby if he was a girl instead of a boy. I didn't have to test it though since he ended up being a boy. Back then the clinic I went to wouldn't tell you the gender so I had to wait until both of my children were born before I even knew what sex they were!

Oh I forgot to mention that I am a teacher like Dobby and some of the other posters on here (sorry I can't remember names at the moment). I teach 1st grade and it can be so stressful at times. We have Parent/Teacher conferences this next week and I really dislike having to stay until 7:00 since I live 45 minutes away...that makes for a very long day :(


----------



## StillPraying

The maternity21 test if not covered by insurance is $1200 :shock: 

Kitty I'm surprised you don't have any private ultrasound clinics that do early gender reveal! Is that just an American thing? 

Lady it might be worth a try to use natural supplements for egg quality, can't hurt! 

Where the heck is J?


----------



## Michellebelle

Lady, coq10 is supposed to be a good supplement for egg quality!


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up but on ramzi they prefer closer to 6 weeks because by 8-9 the placenta can migrate. I submitted my 6w and 8w scan for GE because at 6w my gyn said the placenta hadn't fully formed yet, but GE used my 6 week scan.

Lady I also hope you get your bfp. If he doesn't like preseed, maybe insert right after? I did that with both of my bfp cycles. Immediately after bd I put in the recommended doses, inspired my own ladybasm, and laid around for a while. Yay! Teachers unite! I taught firstvgrade once. Looped with the kinders I student taught. So sweet. It was so rewarding watching them go from non readers to readers. But I hear you. I had three conferences this week for behavior/failing grades and it was three too many. But I live 5m from school now.

Still I looked around and could not find any private gender scans but I didn't look hard. Gigs did one though. The nearest deal I found was in Orange County! 9 hours from here lol. Also I think j is on weekend vk with hubs right?

Gigs that is so exciting! When will she get a scan? She's so patient lol I'll be like scan me now I need to know!!! I think the panorama is only accurate between 10-12 weeks. I forgot what point it starts to decline in accuracy though but I do remember a friend being iffy on it and when she decided they told her she was too far along. Also yay for being the sauce of my homeland! Ok mommy's homeland

Kit I also agree if what I think is the nub is the nub definitely looks girly and lol I am the exact same way hang in there. I thought I would lose my mind but here I am with 5 days left!

Afm fed up with feeling crappy this week that prenatal yoga is f*ing with me. It happened to my mom too. . So at my parents being a spoiled brat. They're taking me mat shopping hehe my stepdad is so involved because very his bio grandkids suck and never see/talk to him but he knows I'm super into family and so my kid will be nice


----------



## Cppeace

Brazil nuts is good for egg quality too.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs that's crazy, I literally have 3 near me, 1 hr being the farthest (San Diego). Is the panorama like the maternity21 test? Awesome your family is spoiling you :) 

Peace have you tried anything besides the nuts? Like any supplements?

Tex how is your diet going?

Is anyone here planning to have (or did have) a doula?


----------



## DobbyForever

Waaat? Jelly. Yeah panorama is basically the same thing at mat21 and all those other nipt blood tests. Definitely needed it. In other dramatic news SO wants to talk again but not holding my breath. He threw out threesome word again and while I wasn't ok with them before, not with a kid. They always find out and it always effs them up. That's young twenties/ coll gen stuff for me. So I told him h can bye Felicia if that's his terms

Idk what is it but my ex coworker is one so if I do I'd ask her but I doubt I will. What do they do?


----------



## StillPraying

Seriously? A threesome when you're prego? No thanks bruh. You dont need someone else's germs and what not giving you infections. grosss. hard pass!

Doulas help you through labor, they're a support person. I want to do natural birth this time so I've been looking into them.


----------



## DobbyForever

The occasional threesome in general which, in his defense, I wasn't opposed to when we weren't serious/no kids involved. But doesn't matter. he is just jerking me around :cry: I don't know why I got my hopes up I should have known better than to believe we could make this work


----------



## StillPraying

You can't help being hopeful dobby. You're human. Deep down we all want a fairytale, we can't help it. But it's good that you realize how toxic he's being and that it's not worth it :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I just can't stand the flip flop of one minute yeah we can make a kid and future work to having me or the kid is mutually exclusive and back and forth and back and forth. We left it at him saying "Let's both sleep on it, talk face to face when I come over. I need to see if I can think of there's a way for us to meet in the middle and both be happy and not resent each other" which sounds good intentioned but is just going to be more of the same conversation


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs we do have private ultrasound places (which is probably what I'll end up doing) but even that is a month away XD and I'm just so damn impatient, it's my own fault I was so distracted looking at the heartbeat, hands, feet, what the Nt measurements were etc that I forgot to even look for a nub XD

Dobby I'm sorry you're going through this, it's not fair on you or the baby to have the stress. I'm glad you don't have long to find out the gender! I'm really excited for you!

Thank you lady! I think it will be hard to hide my disappointment from hubby if it does turn out to be a boy, I don't think he understands how much I want it to be a girl /: I know a lady who had her tubes tied and then reversed, and it took her 7 years to conceive but she did it (I think she was 48 in the end), I hope it doesn't take too much longer for you, if he's really against doctor help them I would read all you can about over the counter and herbal help if you haven't already and throw it into a giant cocktail XD if it is egg quality then maybe you could get doctor help secretly?

And today is a bad day, woke up and didn't even get out of bed before the vomiting started :'(

And 1 hr later second vomiting -_-


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Dobby, the threesome thing quite literally almost made me spit out my morning coffee!!!! :rofl: Just the fact that he would even put this out there, is really...ummm...I don't even know, actually! :rofl: But, I do empathize with you. It's only natural to want to try giving him a chance, when you're carrying his baby, and you guys have a long history, etc. I do get it. :hugs:

Fern- I'm glad DH's agreed to counseling. I wish for the best for both of you, and I pray it makes a difference in your marriage. Give that new little baby boy a squeeze from all of us. :cloud9: :hugs: Isn't motherhood grand? ;)

Kitty- Boy diaper changes. Greenie is probably the resident thread-expert on changing baby boys, as I'm sure she changes a gazillion wet and dirty diapers around the clock at this point, but I always had to have a burp rag/cloth handy when changing my son. The moment the air hit his willy - PEEEEEEE!!!!!! Either right in his face, or in my face, or on the wall, etc. So, I'd untape (or unsnap) the diaper (depending on if he was wearing disposable or cloth...I did a bit of both with both kids), and cover his junk with a rag while I either wiped him, or slipped a fresh diaper under him. The other thing that a lot of people don't realize, particularly if your baby is breastfed, is the INSTANTANEOUS breastmilk sharts. When it comes to a newborn or a young baby, NEVER TRUST A FART. :rofl: Because they can fire out projectile breastmilk poop at rates and lengths and dimensions that one would never think possible. :rofl: So, you will quickly learn to diaper your baby (whether it be a boy or girl) as quickly as humanly possible, so that you can avoid having to wash your entire bed linens or your changing table cover from projectile breastmilk poop sharts. :) Oh, and the other thing, is that there seems to be a phenomenon that occurs, where if you're about to leave the house, and you're all packed up, and baby is all set to go in his/her carseat, that baby will proceed to fill his/her diaper with the most rank poop imaginable RIGHT BEFORE you get ready to set said-baby in the car. It never fails. Just you wait. :rofl:

Lady- I'm not the old gal of the group (that's J...who seems to be MIA right now... :( ) , but I'm 38, and possibly the third "oldest" on here? Anyway, welcome, honey! I'm sorry to hear you and your DH are having trouble...and I hate to be the negative-Nancy, but at your age, you are going to have more of a challenge conceiving naturally. It most likely is your egg-health, and possibly even your ovarian reserve. Have you had your AMH and FSH tested? Those are simple blood tests performed on day 3 of your cycle, and they can tell you a lot about the health and number of your eggs. There ARE some supplements that have been known to help with egg quality, such as CoQ10, Royal Jelly, Bee Pollen (I believe), Maca, etc., but they need to be taken regularly for a minimum of 3 consecutive months for any type of difference to be made, if any. I would think that at 45, most reproductive endocrinologists would begin discussing IVF with you as your best bet for conception...that way, you can kind of work around the egg quality/quantity issue. Financially, I know it's outrageous, but the good news, is that there are several types of assistance and grant programs designed to help couples pay for the procedure, and that is an option definitely worth checking into. :) I have a great friend on here, who was actually quite young, and she and her husband could not conceive on their own, and they applied for the grants, got two rounds of IVF paid-for (I believe they only had to pay for $1500 or less, I can't remember), and it worked the first round, and they now have boy-girl twins, and then a naturally-conceived daughter that happened about 18 months after their IVF kiddos were born! So, definitely check it out, if you have not...there are $$$ programs there to help you, if needed. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Wookie I love you. We're a bit promiscuous in my nook of the bay. My bff and her bf asked me to be their unicorn for a night, but a- I have zero sex drive now and b- I don't mix business, friendship, and pleasure. Plus, I'm not attracted to them and I think for her it's a bad idea. It was on my bucket list in Vegas, but literally on my way I got side tracked by a famous, super attractive player and bailed lol. But to me, once you reach a certain point I feel it's a slap in the face to me and I get jealous. Basically I'm too old for that poo. I have polyamorous, committed friends but just not my thing. Polyamorous non commital... as long as I don't end up with an STI we cool

Kit I'm sorry you aren't feeling well:(. I was hoping tri 2 was going to bring you some relief


----------



## gigglebox

Sobs, sorry he's jerking you around. I'm not even judging (phased) by the threesome request; sounds to me like you're a good lay and he enjoys doing it, but it's rather unfair to keep expecting a purely physical relationship with nothing emotional when you're pregnant with his child and all the history. Have you decided if he'll have, or has he asked for any parental rights?

PL, Des was also numero uno grandbaby. Spoiled rotten! He still is the only one on my side and on hubs' mom's side -- the other two grandkids are his dad's side. So he gets spoiled rotten at xmas from my parents and his "gg" and gg's husband -- who never had kids of his own, and thus Des is his only grandkid, too.

SIL's hubs, my hub's brother, is on his mom's side so Levin's next then their kid. My guess is Dess will be a lot less spoiled this xmas, which is fine by me! That kid gets too much stuff!

Dobs, regarding SIL ultrasound...she actually moved down here not too long ago and hasn't started her new job yet, and thus doesn't have insurance. It's a gov job so not sure when they'll actually start her. She's looking for another job in the meantime. If nothing happens soon, she'll pay for a private scan out of pocket at her ob.

Kit did you ever ask for anti-nausea meds from your doc?

Still, did you ask about the doula? I never had one, but when I was in labor with Des it so happened that my attending nurse was studying to be a doula. She was extremely helpful during my painful contractions before I got the epi, and I continued to use her tricks to help with pain when that epi failed. She was very nice and I can definitely see the benefit of a doula for pain management and assistance with anything during labor.


----------



## DobbyForever

In full disclosure he somehow got in his head I terminated. Not sure how but I haven't corrected. I'm enjoying being spoiled and tbh he is up for his dream job next week. So I'm waiting until he has it to tell him since the twins cost him the job once already. But really I am making excuses. I have no problem coparenting. I'm wary because I know his mom was raped repeatedly as a kid by her uncle and, he won't give details, he was molested as a child. So I'm very uncomfortable with unsupervised visits or sleepovers.

There was more to it but I'm to lazy to get into the full conversation of who wants what lol I talked him out of the threesome thing but then we got snagged on boob job because I want to breastfeed and he wants it asap. I kind of hinted if I had a baby now cough cough I could have a boob job in a year and a half. That did not go over well hahaha :rofl: his loss because Gigs you are right I am a damn great lay and totally fine being domestic and super cute and intelligent and educated and I make my own money and own my house. In my girl Beyonce's words, I'm irreplaceable. I don't know where he thinks he is going to find someone who gets him and will give him his insane fantasy no strings attached

Anyway ranting lol

Ooo that's so nice! I assume probably her first paycheck but she should ask about backwards coverage. I think we can do that like anything within 30 days of our start date we can fill out paperwork to get it covered but you do have to pay upfront and get reimbursed. I haven't actually done it though and it's not true for all policies.

Ooo doula sounds nice!


----------



## kittykat7210

thanks dobby, I thought I was aswell, it did actually get a bit better but today has been terrible, hoping its just a one off

and gigs i did but basically got told no, i think more because i'm young and they think i'm complaining over nothing (despite my weight loss) because I have a history of relapsing anorexia (when I was a kid and after my weight loss), so I think they think I'm not eating rather than throwing everything I do eat up, so instead of giving me meds they gave me a diet plan, helpful when i cant keep much down -_-


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit hoping it's a one off day :( :hugs: and boo on your doctors for being less than helpful. Have you tried any otc stuff for morning sickness? I think we talked about it but can't remember


----------



## kittykat7210

thanks dobs, and yeh I've pretty much tried everything I can find, i'm sort of getting used to it now, I eat, throw up, then eat again and repeat so I'm at least getting something to digest and I tent to be able to eat something around 7pm without throwing that up, but it does give me a tummy ache if i eat too much so I drink orange juice and have a wrap, i've gone back up in weight a bit, now 103lbs which is fine, i can deal with that.


----------



## baby D

Hello ladies! Hope you're all well! I'm feeling so poorly &#128554; Just off to catch up with past few pages!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no baby d hope you feel better!

Kit glad to hear you figured out a way to still get food down. I haven't been on a scale in a hot minute lol. My mom, bless her uncensored heart, was like "you don't lol pregnant just fat". Gee thanks mom r_r. But I'm liking it now but I do feel larger than I should be so I am avoiding the scale because I know I'm more than your ones and tend digits switching places hehehe. But my mom did say I still have a nice body and curves and butt


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so bored though I woke up 2 hours ago but I can't get up until 9-10 cuz my dogs whine and my parents sleep in


----------



## gigglebox

Lol dobs your mom's brutal honesty. It's one of those backhanded compliment things haha. And why did ESO think you terminated? Best of luck to you on that conversation when you break it to him. I hope it goes well. 

Kit that sounds miserable...and mental disorders are soooooo frustrating when it comes to doctors. I was having all these symptoms from Lyme and the doctors just swore up and down it was from my anxiety. I finally insisted on getting tested and WHELP, LOOK YOU HAVE LYME! Too bad no one thought to check earlier, maybe it could have been cured instead of being a chronic issue. Oh well.

Babyd hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs lol she is oblivious sometimes but I love her anyway. I really have no idea. I haven't ever wavered on it in front of him so delusional thinking? Idk I was hoping to break it to him next weekend

I get people abuse the system but it just seems like they should err on the side of caution anyway

My mommy made me rice soup with extra love in it :). I'm happy as a clam right now


----------



## Jezika

Kitty - if the doc wrongly assumed your vomiting is eating disorder related then surely their opinion that anti-nausea meds are not necessary is inappropriate? Unless I'm misunderstanding. I'd personally go back, ask for a different doctor and express my disappointment at not having had my condition taken seriously. It must suck to be nauseous to the point of vomiting in bed, and those meds truly do work, so to be denied them seems quite unfair.

OMG Wookie, never have truer words been spoken than when you said this: "When it comes to a newborn or a young baby, NEVER TRUST A FART. Because they can fire out projectile breastmilk poop at rates and lengths and dimensions that one would never think possible."

Just this morning Tilly projectile shat all over DH. Same happened to me a few weeks ago, so I developed a system where I undress her but leave her diaper on at prime poo times and just wait. The key is to not assume that she will be finished after one poo. Or even two. 'Cause if you believe that, she'll definitely squirt one out the moment the diaper is off. So I wait for up to ten minutes and/or 3-4 poops and then change the very full diaper. Voilá! Except DH ignored my instructions for this method this morning and paid the price. And what you said about pooping before leaving is 100% true for us too. There's genuinely a very strong correlation between the importance of our outing/time constraints and how much she poos (and also how messy it is). Why is that?!?!


----------



## baby D

Thanks ladies -- I think I have the flu! I literally hurt all over! Even the soles of my feet ache &#128554;

Jez that's hilarious! Your poor hubby! My DH learnt the same lesson the hard way too &#128514;


----------



## ladyoflocksle

I know it has been a few days/weeks/pages ago that you guys posted about crazy pg dreams. I have vivid, crazy dreams all the time even though I am not pg so it is never a sign for me that I am pregnant. 

I wasn't ever able to breastfeed my two children even though I really wanted to :( I was really hoping that if I was able to have another child that I would be able to breastfeed so I have had many, many dreams about breastfeeding but not in everyone of them was I breastfeeding a human baby! Like Jez I dreamed about breastfeeding a cat (have actually dreamed this many times I think it because we have so many cats!) the dream started with me delivering a human baby but somewhere later into it my baby turned into a cat that was nursing on me. I also dreamed about breastfeeding a baby monkey :haha:

The one dream that I had that sticks with me even though it has been over 2 yrs ago that I had it is the one where my DH and I were at church and he was carrying a baby carrier. The baby was covered up and when I took the blanket off there was a little baby boy in the carrier. I begged God to let me see the baby's face because every time I have dreamed about us having a baby, I never got a good look at the face, it was always blurry or fuzzy (like it was out of focus). I wish I was an artist so I could have drawn a picture of the face that was revealed to me but I am not and so now I don't know the details other than that our baby had brown hair and beautiful blue eyes. I woke up crying after I had that dream. This dream about our baby happened either in Oct. 2014 or Nov. 2014 and my due date with my mc was Oct. 14, 2014. It is hard to believe that if I hadn't of mc I would have a 2 yr old running around right now!

On another note, I have started to start spotting a light pink, it isn't very much right now and only when I wipe but that means that af will be here within the next couple of days.


----------



## StillPraying

Lady those are some pretty crazy dreams lol sorry about the impending AF. No fun :( 

BabyD ugh the flu sucks! 

Dobs your mom sounds hilarious and awesome lol maybe since Ex bailed he assumed you would terminate? Men are conceited like that. Mmm that soup sounds yummy, I'm craving miso soup.....

Kitty if it makes you feel better the anti nausea meds never helped me anyways. I was sick like that with dd2 and Luke, and pretty much just had to suffer through it because nothing worked lol but maybe you can tell your Dr you'd like a different opinion? I really don't see how the meds are related to anorexia, that makes no sense to me. I know a ton of women swear by preggie pops and sea bands. 

Gigs that's cool about the doula (in training?) You had. I'm hoping my mom will be here but if not I'm looking into doulas since I'm not doing epidural and all that this time.

Afm.....fighting with DH. Yay. :growlmad: but I did get fabric to make my girls Valentines dresses :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

I dont think i ever been projectile pooped on Lol although now me writing that im sure there will be an incident hahaa! I always have the Nappy out & undone ready to pop on straight away.. riley did pee up the wall once ha ha


----------



## claireybell

& yes boys are much easier to mop up after a mucky bum.. too many more creases with girls! 

Gigs congrats on Sil pregnancy anouncement :) 

Kitty that def looks like a girly nub to me :pink: inever got Ramzies theiryeitherbut my placenta was high in the middle at the front.? 

Dobby are you quite bumptious now? I just wonder why Ex So assumed termination if you have a mini bumpy going on..


----------



## DobbyForever

Got my swag bag from target! Excited about the free avent bottle and nuk pacifier


----------



## Jezika

That's great, Dobs. And you really dont have to have a single thing on your list purchased?

Lady - I'm glad I'm not the only cat nurser! As for dreaming about baby, I've only had two that I can remember - one before she was born where she was a doll that I had neglected (I cried when I woke up) and one when she was a few days old where I dreamt she looked like a miniature alien (from the movie Aliens) and with her alieny organs showing, and I remember thinking in the dream, "uh, is this right? Hmm I guess it must be." That felt pretty unsettling.

Gigs - so excited you have others to be preg with! My only real life friend with kids who lives close to me has a one-year-old and is now preg again, so we are never at the same stage :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope lol I just made it she didn't even check after I said I deleted the email lol. Walmart is free no purchase but takes 6 weeks. Amazon you have to spend $10 so I just found something I wanted and registered and bought that. It shipped yesterday. Buy buy baby is also no purchase. But target and buy buy baby you have to pick it up and should call first because sometimes they run out


----------



## JLM73

Just another Late as F update
Hubs was able to complete 2 AI's with softcup, but again 2-4 days AFTER the bright + opk I got so meehhhh....
Not like I didn't jump his ass like a rapey rabbit....it gets a bit tedious when finishing is one sided :roll:

Hope you are all welll.....trying to drag his ass out to do SOMEthing as a date night


----------



## claireybell

Nuala has Nuk dummies, she has a Nemo & Dory one hehe


----------



## claireybell

Dobs forgot to ask, when are finding out boy/girl? :)


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs lol what's a swag bag? I'm thinking about doing an amazon registry since I for sure won't have a baby shower :/ both my dds loved Avent bottles, but dd2 really preferred Tommy tippy.

Clairey I'm with you, I've luckily never been pooped on lol. Love Nemo and dory!

My bedroom has a beach theme and since I plan to keep baby in the room with me for the first year I'm thinking of getting beachy crib bedding :)


----------



## StillPraying

Anyone who prays, please pray for my grandpa, he just got flown to another hospital for emergency surgery for a aortic dissection:cry:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh goodness! Still I am not a prayer but I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best for your grandad!


----------



## pacificlove

Luckily we have never been pooped on but the change table has been. And we also don't trust his farts :haha: 
Jez, like you: if L starts pooping I know he isn't done after one rumble and wait until a few minutes until after the last rumble.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww baby d so sorry hope the bug passes and it means a bean is implanting

Jez lmfai hopefully hubs learned to listen to you

Still sorry you and hubs are fighting :(. Hopefully you two make up soon. Yay for the fabric though! Sending lots of positive vibes your way :hugs: technically they call it a goodie bag but I call anything filled with free stuff a swag bag lol. It has some sample packets and coupons. My top picks were the 10 honest wipes and 2 size 1 diapers, the bottle, and the paci. Which I love that cb calles dummies lol I can do a video when I go home but honestly there are a thousand of them on YouTube already

J hope you get your date night!!

Cb very bump so idk how he thinks I'm not pregnant. I'm breaking the news after my scan because tbh I have nightmares I'm carrying a dead baby and I'd rather not him if that's the reality. Scan is Wednesday after work!!! Ahhhhh

So my parents took me to the mall and this shirt at Macy's is on sale for $20 meanwhile we just left Burlington coat factory and I bought two shirts and a dress for less than $20 r_r. And omg they had a graco pack and play for $60! When we bought one from target for my cousin it was $120! What is this sorcery?! My mom was hilarious on the verge of happy tears running around the baby section and telling strangers I'm preggo lol. I felt bad though because every time she wanted to buy something she put it back since she didn't want to jinx something. I forgot she miscarried at 5 months once upon a time.


----------



## kittykat7210

So i decided to pay for an early scan, I will be finding out gender (hopefully) on the 14th of March!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes!!!! Kit you're my hero lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha Dobby, hopefully your ex gave you a y spermie and my hubby gave me an X, if not swapsies yeh XD (joking) ;D

But yeh I'll be 17 weeks as apparently it's a lot more accurate than 16 despite the only 1 week difference and I'll get a free 3D scan as well!! :D

You must let us know during your scan Dobby XD I'm far too impatient for life!!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I was thinking that hahaha

Ohhhh I am so jealous!!! But excited for you!

I feel huge today I feel like everyone farther ahead has small bumps and I'm huge and I love my bump but now I'm stressed it is TOO huge


----------



## kittykat7210

At least you have a bump I just look fat!! (As a customer decided to point out today, he said I should lay off the cake because my stomach has expanded... I was like err I'm pregnant?? Idiot...)


----------



## DobbyForever

Woooow I'd lose it lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I almost did! But he was drunk so I just left it plus I've only just got out of a warning for answering back to customers... FYI not my fault... They are so rude sometimes XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I going to say I remember retail and it sucks that customers can be stupid/assholes and you just have to smile back. I had a coworker tell me she was terrified of me because I'd go from bitching and swearing and no smile to all happy and polite with even the rudest customers then once they turn around the look of hatred haha she was like at least everyone else you can read. That s* is f*ing terrifying


----------



## kittykat7210

you sound so much like me dobs it's unreal XD


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty people have some nerve. I always mess with people who say shit like that and tell them I have a rare form of stomach cancer and I'm dying :rofl: it's so interesting how even the ultrasounds are different in different countries. Exciting you'll get to find out sooner though!

Dobs that's awesome your mama is getting excited. I understand her reserve.....it'll be a while before we buy anything for baby I'm sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

We went to a secondhand store and my stepdad bought me this cute diaper bag for $8! There's a portable changing pad inside hehe but 8 freaking bucks!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9287.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## kittykat7210

the cat wont let me escape to bed -_-


https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/16708401_781572431997991_6075274335237187525_n_zpsc41zvgz6.jpg


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, Amazon do swag bags? Wtf?! I actually used them for my registry and didn't get a thing!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah you have to click check welcome box status then they have three requirements: spend $10/have $10 bought, complete your registry, and something else. Once you get all three another link shows to claim it. It's not intuitive but I was hunting for it lol


----------



## JLM73

date night was :shrug: meh
sasw the movie Split, which wa sgood, and ate Monster Sized nachos there.
Hubs was in a bickering mood, so it kiled tthe vibe :growlmad:
we walked around touring diff restaurants and shopps...
Settled on Some Cajun Orientated Beer Breweing place.
Ws a good time, but ate WAY much.

Still highly irritated that my MAIN set of keys I've had for yearrrrs.
SO now I will never be able to open some locks, and had to get 5 copies onight...
The joy that th joy they look alll the same,...

I gitta get some key covers as well....he never keeps things siple grrr


----------



## StillPraying

J.....are you tipsy? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

https://youtu.be/SBx0x4yzBJE
Vlog of stuffs today I recorded it in portrait mode so sorry about that my bad


----------



## DobbyForever

I ditto that lol I know those incomplete thoughts and typos plus beer lol


----------



## gigglebox

I kindly request more bump photos, especially since our line porn is getting to be very few and far between. Seems like the ladies who are ttc temp instead of test :/ 

Still :hugs: sending healing thoughts and vibes over! 

J did you lose the keys or did hubs? Sorry he's been frustrating. My keys are heavily loaded up, too... Hubs always makes fun of them. I need a colored key to denote my house key. I did see some "life hack" thing about using nail polish on keys to color code them...i may have to try it.

And lol still! Yeah J's typing seems a little off haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo gigs I saw that too but never did it. I just keep all my keys categorized on sub rings in a larger ring lol


----------



## StillPraying

So first is when I found out right before 4 weeks and the other is today at almost 7 weeks......what the heck:shock:
 



Attached Files:







20170123_072521_opt.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









20170211_171807_opt.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww yay early bump club! Love it!

I flashed bump in the video but will post my weekly bumpdate tomorrow


----------



## claireybell

kittykat7210 said:


> At least you have a bump I just look fat!! (As a customer decided to point out today, he said I should lay off the cake because my stomach has expanded... I was like err I'm pregnant?? Idiot...)

OMG how rude!! Did he apologise after he knew? Another Dr at my surgery who didnt recognise i was pg at 29 wks when he was advising me on Rileys 'slapped cheek' & he was like 'oh' when i told him.. yeah i just look chunk most of the time, turd!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Stills your ickle early bump is lovely <3 

I miss my bump haha my bestie popped over yesterday sporting her 24wk baby boy bump, very excited for her hehe newbie snuggles!

Ah Freebie bags of baby stuff i love them! We get Free Bounty packs in the UK but dont get to choose what goes in them.. id love free dummies :)

Dobs i love that change bag! Very cute! 

Lol yes has J had a couple of wines hehee

Omg Weds scan day im oober excited for you Dobby!! Im sure all is great in there hun ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> At least you have a bump I just look fat!! (As a customer decided to point out today, he said I should lay off the cake because my stomach has expanded... I was like err I'm pregnant?? Idiot...)
> 
> OMG how rude!! Did he apologise after he knew? Another Dr at my surgery who didnt recognise i was pg at 29 wks when he was advising me on Rileys 'slapped cheek' & he was like 'oh' when i told him.. yeah i just look chunk most of the time, turd!Click to expand...

nope, he went 'oh well so am i' and held his beer belly :growlmad: i legitimately wanted to cry, and do you know that apart from you guys i've not had one congratulations yet! no one at work has said congrats or anything, i'm really freaking sad about that


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw look at that little bump Still! I cant believe how quickly everyone's pregnancies are going, I am terrified quite frankly lol


----------



## baby D

Gorgeous bump still! Envious of that washboard pre preggo stomach you had going on!! I look pregnant even though I'm. It &#128514;&#128514; well I might be I guess but you know what I mean!

Gigs you'll get line porn soon!! I'm thinking I might start testing next week..... then again I'm scared to &#128561;&#128514; I'm 8dpo now...


----------



## gigglebox

Fell asleep typing again last night lol. Dobs forgot to say what a cute bag <3 i need to get mine cleaned up. It's got mud stains on it and i'm not sure how to get them out :-k

Still, no doubt you have a healthy bub in there! Look at that bump growing!

Awww kit that is so rude. Wish we were all closer, we'd definitely throw you a celebration!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I second gigs we'd celebrate with you! :hugs:

Baby d lol I also looked pregnant before I was pregnant

Future I'm feeling the same way haha


----------



## kittykat7210

Cheers guys, I hate that people where I live are so rude, only 2 days until we tell my family!! So nervous! Hopefully they will be happy for us XD if they aren't then I don't know what to think!!

Hubby has developed a temperature which is worrying, was a little high last night but has now exceeded 101F 

And dobs how on earth did you get to 16 weeks already!!


----------



## Jezika

Kit - aww that's so mean and I would have felt like crying because too. And ditto with your coworkers not congratulating you. I'm sad enough that my supervisor and labmates at school haven't even sent me a card, yet I've been with them for five years and they give people cards for random things. In fact, one person asked if I had time to go and train them when Tilly was three weeks old. Wtf?! Everyone else has been so lovely and generous and kind, except one "good" friend who's back from medical school in Grenada for a bit and doesn't seem to give two sh*ts about Tilly and also hasn't even got us a card, and claims she doesn't have time to do anything because she's studying for an exam in April and yet she does somehow have time for partying. Sorry, now I'm venting, but point is this kind of thing sucks :( but the people that matter DO care and are very happy for you (including us, haha).

Gah was gonna write more but Tilly is dramatically grunting to get my attention.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez is so true. Ahhhhbaby grunts!!!

Kit the eff if I know I blinked and now I am here lol. I'm freaking out. But I feel the same about you like when did get to almost 13 weeks?! Hehe. I get a little sad because this could be my one and only pregnancy.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs 10 years ago I was dating my gf (about to break up) and living in a townhouse...we had plans to move to a gay friendly beach in DE. then we broke up, I moved back in with my folks is the city suburbs...met hubs, and we had plans to stay in that area forever. Now we have 1.5 kids, a duck farm, and 9 acres 2 hours away. Point being you have nooooo idea where the future will take you! I certainly didn't see a husband and farm life as where I was going!

Moms night out last night. I rarely curl my hair so thought I'd take a bump shot. 27+1
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0446.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## DobbyForever

Looking good, Gigs! Milf alert for real!

Honestly, the not knowing causes me anxiety. I have no way of knowing or predicting if this is going to be my only pregnancy. TBH if I never find Mr. Right, I may ask ex to donate no strings, no child support just so my baby can have a fully related sibling. But I think he's getting a vasectomy. I have always wanted two spaced quite a bit apart. But this was a fantasy world where I lived closer to my mom and had a husband lolol


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, you look stunning!

Dobs and Kitty, I'm jealous of how far along both of you are! I cannot wait to make it into second tri. Thankfully, my nausea isn't bad (no throwing up, mostly feel lightly sick in the afternoon/evenings). And ginger chews from Trader Joe's seem to really be helping! But even with that, I think I will feel more secure in this pregnancy once I'm out of first tri. I know things can always happen, but it's more rare. And then I can tell people and actually make plans that I am hesitant to right now.

Kitty, I bet once you make a big announcement people will be really excited for you. I hope your DH feels better soon! Fevers are never fun. :(


----------



## Jezika

Looking great, Gigs! And I actually really like your hair colour. Are you still persevering with changing it?

Dobs I agree with Gigs, you just never know, and you're still young as far as fertility goes. Plus you're hot and smart and all that, so AS IF you won't find someone.

Future - I can't remember where in Canada you are, but where I am there are lots of mommas' Facebook groups that are so supportive and full of advice, plus they often arrange meetups. It's the kind of thing where if I post a question, even at 4am, I get a tonne of responses almost instantly. I guess there are lots of mums awake with their babies (and there's a LOT of venting too).

Thought I'd share this pic of the Tills in a get-up that some friends of ours from the UK just sent. It's probably the most fashionable thing she owns (btw tights aren't on properly coz she'd just done a massive poo and I was like, "quick, just pull it up a bit and take the picture before she sh*ts everywhere!" (our cloth diapers are a bit leaky).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3474.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit forgot to say hope he feels better and keeps his germs to himself

Michelle glad you haven't been sick. I agree first tri drags and then once everyone knows it's so fun and time flies. One more month!

Jez how cute!!!! Glad she didn't get poo on it it is so cute!

Ty ladies idk I'm just going to live my life and do my life and what will be will be. Plus everyone here is smart and hit it's like a residential requirement :rofl: jk but seriously it's nice being called smart and hot so ty ladies for the ego boost


----------



## Michellebelle

That outfit is the cutest. Tilly looks adorable! I can't wait to snuggle my baby in some winter clothes.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I'm sure this is my period but it's just not normal and was wondering what you ladies think?

-It's super bright red/pink and watery (normally it's thick, dark and clumpy)
-odd smell
-only had mild cramps (I normally get super bad ones the first day)
-doesn't fill a pad or tampon but seems to only come out when I sit on the toilet

I'm just so confused I've never had a period like this before (I know I'm not pregnant every test is BFN...)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jez she is so cute! Look how compliant too <3 lol
I am in love with that hat.

Dobs O wonder if you've ever crossed paths with my bro or his wife. They def fit into the attractive smart Bay Area people category. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Pink I have had periods like that post iud or post dc when my lining just hadn't built up properly that cycle (my guess). If you are really worried, my motto in life is when in doubt call the gyn :)

Gigs ikr small world maybe we have passed each other and never knew

Also here is the Sunday bumpdate
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9291.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PinkCupcakes

dobby - Thanks! I haven't had a period since Dec. 17th. So really it should be thick and chunky since I skipped a month! hmm.


----------



## DobbyForever

I had that once as well but not quite to that degree. But my period was late and I remember thinking f* I'm going to end up with a heavy, painful period but it was light and watery and one of the easiest periods that came and went in two days. I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Dobby - okay thanks! I did start taking Metformin this past month so maybe it's because of that? :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Could be. I'm not familiar with that medication but I assume any new meds could cause weirdness


----------



## StillPraying

Pink I Googled (im overly curious:blush:) and it says metformin can cause light or heavy periods so I think it probably was the medication. 

Dobs love your bump and I can't believe your 16 weeks already!

Jez love her little outfit! How do you like cloth diapering?

Gigs I can't believe how close you're getting! Love the bump :) how was girls night out?

Michelle I'm the same way, I just need to make it past 15 weeks and then I think I'll be okay. 

Kitty most don't tell me congrats either, I get a lot of "oh well be careful this time, hopefully it'll work out"


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, where is the dress from? Ella needs it! :D

The nappies will get more reliable as she gets bigger (and poos less lol)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg still how can people be so offensive and not even notice?!?! 
THanks for asking about ladies night, it was good except the emotional breakdown I had at the end about Des' speech :dohh: feeling better today. But food and company was good...however my stomach is churning today.

Dobssss that bump!!! Time is FLYING.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no gigs sorry about the tummy troubles :(. But yay for having fun!!! I know the speech is worrisome, but everything will get better. They caught it young and if he goes public school they will likely have a full time speech pathologist who can work with him there as well. Hugs

I know I'm getting excited. I'm ordering all my mini reveal supplies for next weekend, and I was talking to my mom about it. She's done a complete 180 from gender reveals are stupid to no let's have someone professionally bake the cake and go out to a nice restaurant and this and that lol. I just want to make a nice table with a chalkboard (which will end up just being a printout to save $10 lol) and some grocery store cupcakes with my toppers from Amazon and dollar tree buttons and table cloths and my confetti balloon lol


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, question for you. Have you had a scan yet? Cuz you said that your uterus is palpable? Cuz at 12 weeks it really should still be in the pubic symphysis and not palpable. At that stage a bump shouldn't be a palpable uterus. I'm just concerned, cuz if it's palpable it could mean you have fibroids or multiples. Even twins shouldn't make a uterus palpable at 12 weeks. This is all according to my doctor mom. Also she says you need a new doctor cuz you need those nausea meds.


----------



## DobbyForever

I didn't understand 90% of what Shae just said lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobby palpable means can be felt. The pubic symphysis is where your hip bones meet in the pubic area. Does that help?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've had a doctor be able to palpate my uterus at 9 weeks, and it was with Joe as well. He showed me where to feel it. And I was also a good bit bigger than Kitty is (general size-wise, not in bump)


----------



## shaescott

M&S was it in the pubic area? Because the uterus wouldn't be out of that area yet. So if it was in the pubic area, that makes sense. If not, it shouldn't have been your uterus.


----------



## Fern81

Nope my uterus was definitely palpable at 12 weeks and also visible as a bump. I had lost a ton of weight before getting pregnant (eating very healthy prior to ivf) and my tumny was definitely skinny enough to feel the uterus ridge. I also had Braxton hicks contractions from about 10 weeks pregnant. And felt first baby movement at 14 weeks. I'm small and I felt everything *uterine related* early on in my pregnancy.


----------



## Fern81

By palpable I mean it was possible to feel the hard-ish top muscular ridge of the uterus just above the pubic bone, especially when lying down. Unmistakable.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It was above where my c-section scar is now, so no, not really.

No offense Shae, but people come in all shapes and sizes. You can't apply a definite 'isn't/shouldn't' statement to human beings (most of the time - obviously exceptions to that) especially when it comes to how people carry babies. Not everyone's uterus is in the same place, not everyone's rises at the same rate. Even if your mum says so.

Kitty has already had a scan and it's just one healthy baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> Dobby palpable means can be felt. The pubic symphysis is where your hip bones meet in the pubic area. Does that help?

lol ladies I knew palpable :p it was pubic symphysis that I just went :saywhat: and stopped processing haha


----------



## gigglebox

I also felt mine at about 10 weeks laying down. I wasn't sure but it clearly grew from then on, was very obviously "it". Also had Braxton hicks start around that time. No definite movement until 16 weeks this time, but started at 14 last time.


----------



## shaescott

Hm, very interesting. My bad. I do believe it's not supposed to be much about the pubic bone, just because the uterus doesn't generally expand that far so quickly. I was thinking more like being palpable around the belly button at 12 weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh mine was def nowhere near my navel...maybe like 4-6" above my pube line


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haven't caught up because... well twins. But have any of your babies had reflux? I'm pretty sure Michael had reflux but I cant get him into the doctor until next week. If your babies had it did anything help?


----------



## Jezika

Gripe water is supposed to help, Green, but I'd personally watch out for the ingredients as some have parabens in them (if you care about that sort of thing).

M+S I'll check the dress label when I can and let you know!


----------



## baby D

My millie had it green. It was awful! She had silent reflux so acid would wash up her throat and back down again -- burning her both wYs &#128554; She was so fussy and such a poor sleeper because of it &#128554; She wasn't overly sick though. Doctor prescribed Gaviscon and some different meds to help neautrilise and control the excess acid. 
I really hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Greenie I giggled lol because twins YES

I screenshotted the management tips for GERD and spitting up. But other than that I got nothing sorry :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9295.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9296.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9297.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_9298.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## campn

Kitty, I had both Benjamin and Juliette pee during diaper changes but neither sprayed into my face! Like the other gals said changing dirty diapers on girls take twice as long! You need to clean it so carefully since they could catch UTIs and theres too many folds and creases,


----------



## StillPraying

Dd1 had severe GERD/acid reflux. We had to get these inserts to prop her up to sleep at night, which seemed to really help. The dr gave us medication but I forgot what it's called. Breastfeeding seemed to be the most soothing for her. When she started eating solids we had to avoid acidic foods because it would cause puking episodes.

I think the uterus thing is different for smaller people as well as for repeat moms (which includes those of us with angel babies) there's really no one size fits all when it comes to pregnancy. This is my 6th pregnancy and my belly is popping at not even 7 weeks. It's sweet of you to be concerned tho Shae.

Dobs are you doing a gender reveal party?


----------



## DobbyForever

Just a mini gathering. Literally nothing fancy but my mom keeps trying to make it fancy and invite all these people. I just want a quick, 5 minute thing then lunch then registry stuff


----------



## shaescott

The uterus definitely is palpable earlier in non ftms as a general rule. If you've already had a pregnancy it goes faster generally.


----------



## campn

Green, not a lot you can do for reflux hun, sometimes they'll give meds in extreme cases but just stick to short but often feedings, and try to have him lay at an incline rather than completely flat.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry shae, I've only just seen this, yeh one baby, my uterus is normal sized but if I hold up a grapefruit (uterus size at 12 weeks) to my pubic bone it comes up well into my tummy area, doctors can feel my uterus from 9 weeks, I'm just really tiny shae, I'm not really normal sized at all so normal can't ever apply haha!! My uterus is actually where the diagrams point to at 16 weeks, purely because I am tiny and compact but I have the same sized uterus as a tall person! And I have also carried a baby to 14 weeks before, and I deffo look bigger than then despite being I've over 5lbs lighter than that pregnancy!


----------



## gigglebox

Took this impromptu pic today, tried to be sneaky but def got some looks :haha: for you ladies only
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0448.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Of course it's sideways :roll:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao gigs you are awesome


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs :rofl: you're my hero 

Dobs I'd just let your mom do her thing, she obviously wants to make it a big shindig and that's more people to oooooo and aaaaahhhh over your pregoNess. So will you already know the gender pre balloon or will it be a surprise for you too? 

Even if your pregnancies don't result in a live delivery, each time will change your uterus.


----------



## DobbyForever

I told the chick just do blue but they make it morning of so I can always go in and change it

Ugh so crampy


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby is that a local business? I've only seen things like that online :-k


----------



## StillPraying

We're *thinking* of doing a private ultrasound on my birthday (April 3rd) but closing our eyes for the gender part and having them put the gender pics in an envelope and then having a friend of mine take it to party city and get the colored confetti, which we'll put in a pinata with the pull strings. And then let the girls pull the strings and Tada!


----------



## DobbyForever

Stilll I vote do it lol I'm a bad influence

Gigs it is. It's a chain party store here. Diddams I went in for plates/decor but was disappointed so I'm just going to go to party city or the dollar tree after work . TBH I didn't know they put confetti in, I just thought it was a cute center piece display and then she asked what color confetti and I was like say whhhhhaaaaat you do that?! And the look she gave me while she said "yes, that's why the big balloon in the middle is black......" was like I was the stupidest person in the world lol I'll take a pic of it but basically it's three pieces attached each with one big black balloon and each black balloon has four small balloons (alternating pink and blue) that is attached to a base weight that also has four of the small pink blue balloons. They put the confetti on one but don't tell you which so you have to pop the blacks until you find it. Or you could just order one set but I thought the trio looked so cute I ordered the whole thing for $25.


----------



## StillPraying

Have you seen the harry potter reveals on youtube?! Omg i love it so much.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have I really thought about doing it with snitches but I was too lazy to make them lol


----------



## StillPraying

I watched one on YouTube where she put a sorting hat on and then there was a voice and music coming through the TV that sounded like the sorting hat trying to decide. Coolest thing ever. 
So I've been teasing DH that my belly popping so early is because it's twin girls (his worst nightmare) then I started googling twins and one of the "possible signs" of a twin pregnancy is an early bfp, as in before AF is due. I died laughing like....they must not know the ttc world and how sensitive pee sticks are now :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I saw that one! I think, was the hat riddle on their tv? It was viral for a bit, I saw it on BuzzFeed.

And lol poor hubs and lol at the early bfp being a sign of twins definitely outdated info


----------



## StillPraying

Yeeeessss! So cool. If I had people to do a reveal party with I totally would do something like that.

Yeah the early bfp cracked me up I'm like do you know how many women I've seen get bfps at 7dpo and it's only one baby? If I have twins this will be my last pregnancy lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I really wanted to do that but I didn't want to spend the money or time on that for four people haha

Right?! lol hoping there's just one in there for you unless you want twinnies but I don't think you did


----------



## StillPraying

My girls aren't old enough to appreciate HP yet or I'd do it for them lol

I wouldn't mind twins, it's just scary for me given my history. I've had a super strange obsession with it lately tho.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies! I have been quietly reading up! 

Jez! Omg Tilly!! Adorable, nothing cuter than a baby in a Pom Pom hat!! Ella has a few x

Dobs - omg 16 weeks! I can't believe how quickly that's come around!

Still- wow I can't believe how stupid/insensitive some people's comments are! How have these people made it to adulthood?!! 

Gigs - hot mumma! Bumps looking great!! X

PL- few pages back but ohhhh what a beautiful baby! He's too cute! X

Gender reveals- I wish I'd done something like this! They don't really seem to be a 'thing' here yet in the U.K., I'm sure people do them, but not as much as you American ladies! I always think you do everything bigger and better! 

Ella is 17 weeks... it's flown by!! I'm trying to take everything in and enjoy it all because it felt like I blinked last time and my girls were off to nursery/school but nope! It's happened again! I would like her to stay small and squishy forever please!! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6365.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And another because she's too scrummy not to share! X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6361.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh keeps she's gorgeous!!


----------



## shaescott

Awww Ella's precious <3

Oh Kitty I forgot that you'd carried that far previously. My apologies. I'm really curious as to how I'm going to get a bump, like, how fast. It seems like skinny people usually take longer to get a bump, but I wonder if it's biased by the number of women who work to be skinny and have abs and stuff. I have a fast metabolism, I eat what I want when I want, and I don't gain weight. I do gain weight on cruises due to the food availability but I don't gain much, and I lose it when I get home. I don't exercise AT ALL. I also thought that taller people generally took longer to get a bump, but I'm not sure. I think it has to do with torso length, taller people usually have longer torsos. I have a short torso and long legs. My belly button is like 6-7 inches from my pubic bone lol. My aunt is skinny and didn't show til like 20 weeks, but she's also active and I'm pretty sure she has a longer torso. I also have slightly wider hips than she does, I think. Idk. I've always dreamed of having a baby bump and dressing it up super cute, like wearing tight-ish shirts that show off the bump, so I hope I start early and get nice and big lol. 

On the rude comments from customers: when my mom was pregnant with me, she was talking to a man who's wife she knew. She said "well we could all afford to lose a little weight", I think he may have been a patient that she was recommending exercise to cuz he had a huge belly lol. He went home and told his wife "how dare she, her stomach is bigger than mine!" His wife said "well, she's due next month. What's your excuse?" He was pretty embarrassed. 

Dobs, I'm so excited to find out your baby's gender! Eeeee! I've planned for ages that I'm going to have a huge black balloon with tons of confetti in it, pink or blue, and the party will involve lots of games trying to figure it out, plus cupcakes and stuff. Then at the end we'll all go into a room and the balloon will be there and I'll pop it and bam confetti everywhere! I also have plans for my baby shower lol. I'm so weird. I think about this stuff too much. 

Green, I'm sorry about the reflux. Wish I had advice :(


----------



## shaescott

Oh btw, college update! 

I'm in a group chat with a bunch of girls going to the same college as me, most of them nursing. They're super nice, though most of them seem kind of wild. They have fake IDs and stuff. I'm not 21 yet and I don't have a fake and I don't want one. Count me out. Too risky. Apparently there's a local convenience store with a blind cashier who can't card cuz he's blind, according to some people who live super close. Still not risking it. If they wanna buy me stuff, be my guest, but I ain't getting involved, and when I'm 21, I ain't buying alcohol for underage girls. Pretty sure that's super illegal. 

On a calmer note, I found a roommate! She doesn't snore, and doesn't care that I do snore! She's also a descendant of THE Von Trapp family. Her last name is legit Trapp. They dropped the Von to hide better apparently when they escaped Austria (it was Austria, right?). It's more exciting cuz my mom is from Vermont so like her ancestors (not much before her, but yeah) were neighbors with the Von Trapp family.


----------



## FutureMrs

Shae you are a parents dream lol, your incredibly mature. My favourite part about university was all the shenanigans and I think we are significantly more tame in Canada. My friends and I started sneaking into bars at 16. Im sure my daughter will pay me back!


----------



## FutureMrs

Keeps Ella is so stunning! So beautiful little girls in this group makes me excited for dress up!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes I won't even give you my background...but I'll say I was partied out by the time I was 16. I still drank but it wasn't a big thing for me. I realized I'm not a big fan of not having control over myself, which all party things kind of tamper with. 

Even when I had Des I refused percocet because I didn't like the loopy feeling it gave me. I had one dose after the c section, then it was just ibuprofen from then on. 

Hi keeps! Ella is so cute <3 what a proud momma you mjst be. How's the family taken to her?


----------



## Jezika

Keeps - so nice to see you pop in, and I always love seeing pics of the super cute Ella!

Re: wild youth, yeah mine was pretty wild but with boys and not so much alcohol. My phobia of vomiting kept me from being overly interested in being drunk, but I did go to bars at age 15 and would buy alcohol for friends at the off-license/liquor store. IDing in the U.K. isn't quite as strict as in North America so it wasn't difficult. I didn't look super old either - I think I just could pull off acting older and not looking nervous or shifty. Now when I get ID'd I'm like omg THANK YOU.


----------



## Jezika

Oh no wait, when I first started working full time at 17 I did do a lot of drinking... sometimes even during lunch breaks. But I feel like that's acceptable in the UK. Oh, uh... okay so I'm remembering a lot more stuff now. Yeah so I was quite wild from 18-21, but tooootally straight and narrow after that. It's actually quite amazing I turned out okay.


----------



## TexasRider

I was pretty tame until about 17- I was "seeing" a 25 year old man at the time and he punched my V-card. Anyway long story short didn't marry him but some other dude at 18 for 7 years then left him for dude that got the v-card. 6 months into that relationship I bailed and was partying hard and sleeping around ALoT and then I met my husband now. settled down pretty quickly and here we are lol 

Oh and I called my Dr this morning: waiting on a call back but I am
Pretty sure he's gonna say just wait till your annual and we will talk about it. Sigh


----------



## Cppeace

I was and still am socially boring lol... I didn't and don't drink, smoke or do stupid behavior. Never saw the point.


----------



## kittykat7210

I was going out late and getting up to horrendous things between 12 and 15, but after I met hubby at 16 I stopped all that and settled down, got a head on my shoulders and managed to be mistaken for 30 at 17 which was insulting, but they backed up saying that it was because of the way I presented myself rather than the way I look, and I still get those comments now!! I look about 18 but people think I'm in my late 20's because of the way I am, and actually I don't mind that! I don't think I could be one of those that parties, just not on my agenda at all!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, when people just see my face they usually think I'm 14. When they see me in person, like at work, they say they thought I was like 25 when I tell them my age. Mostly because of the way I act, I think. Also my height. I'm 5'8". I have a coworker who thought I didn't eat hardly anything cuz I'm skinny, then she came into the break room while I was on a lunch break and I was eating cookies, a hot dog, a chicken spinoccoli flatbread pizza, fruit, etc and she was like WHATTTT lol. It was pretty funny tbh.


----------



## StillPraying

Wild days...lol I went wild the summer after I graduated high school and that was enough for me. After that I joined the military, and had a very short lived "wild" phase which really wasn't wild, but it was fun. I got bored of it pretty quickly.

Shae glad you got a roommate you'll get along with, it makes life much easier. my sister in law is smaller than me and she started showing at 8 weeks with her very first pregnancy. 

Keeps Ella is so gorgeous, cant believe how fast time has gone! Do her sisters just love her? I had both of my girls in the tub last night and I was like....I could totally do 3 girls and love it lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs the reason I don't drink or do drugs is because I don't like not having control. I'm very uncomfortable with that. Never experienced it, still don't want to. The girls are like "aw you've only had two sips in one sitting?" And I'm like "yeah I don't like the taste of alcohol" and they're like "MOSCATO. Try moscato." Lol


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Just popping in to say hi, congrats to bfpers, and omg adorb babies...
I'm still running the pity party nightclub...
Bfns ...ff only gives CHs in fam, which seem off to me... had a great week with hubs, then he got his man period, and has been A Hole mode, arguing and sarcastic as F the last couple days.... which is NOT helping get our taxes done:growlmad:
And to add to the crapfest, I'm not motivated to put vids on my channel...oh yea, and ex ass likely claimed DS on taxes despite it being MY year which is really pissing me off, cuz it will cut our refund, and cost me to fight to make him pay it back... oh and no $ for more clomid in time for next cycle... Due in a few days....
NOT a happy camper...
Going back to lurk and manage the bitchy pity party club...


----------



## shaescott

Still I wonder if she has abs or not? I've noticed skinny women with abs show later and less, on average. Can't say all though. Skinny women without abs and especially who are just naturally skinny, and with shorter torsos, I've noticed show earlier than skinny people with abs and/or long torsos. But again, not all. Does she have a short torso? 

For having kids of all one gender: while i would be okay with all girls, SO wants at least one boy. I would not be okay with all boys. Gotta keep having kids until I get a girl lol. So my plan is, I gotta have at least one of each. I also want like 6 kids though so that shouldn't be too hard to get.


----------



## shaescott

Aw J I'm sorry you're having a crappy time. What an ass to not give you your refund when it's your year.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't know about her, probably not though, shes just petite. I've always had abs though and I was in maternity clothes pretty quickly with DD1. My older sister is tall (5'10) and athletic and she didn't show that quickly with her first but showed like immediately with her following babies.


----------



## StillPraying

J :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

and OMG I JUST SAW MY TICKER :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Still that's very interesting. I guess everyone really does react differently. How awesome! I hope I show early!

Edit: yeah I laughed at the viagra too haha


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm short with slight abs and a long torso and I'm showing early XD I break all the rules XD


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still, can't believe it took you this long to notice :haha: I saw it this morning and laughed.

Wild youth - I was a right goody-two-shoes til I was 17 - and then my mum died and I spent the next decade drunk and/or high (cocaine being the drug of choice but ecstasy or amphetamines if there was none available or no money) Somehow I managed to do a degree and start a business in the midst of it all - there were many veeeery hungover lectures and speed-fuelled all-nighters. We got bored of drugs by the time I was about 24 or 25, but I'm still partial to a drink or seven. For an emetophobic control freak, I'm surprisingly happy to self-medicate with mind-altering substances. Alcohol rarely makes me sick, which helped - I think if I was one of those people that puked after three glasses of wine, it probably would never have went very far.

These days, I can't think of anything worse than taking something to keep me up for three days straight :haha: I don't even drink caffeine after lunchtime.


----------



## Michellebelle

You ladies are so adventurous! I never even had a drink until I graduated high school, and even after that I rarely drank until I was 21. I've certainly had my fair share of tipsy nights since then, but nothing crazy.


----------



## TexasRider

Sooooo I go in for blood work tomorrow at 10:45. No office visit just blood draw. Is it ok that it's on Cd4 instead of 3? I figure it will be since it's only a day?


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well I am two days late for af so I thought I would take a test just in case but it was BFN of course!!

[URL=https://s858.photobucket.com/user/katydae/media/006_zpseq5vqzd2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab141/katydae/006_zpseq5vqzd2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Sorry it is so big, not sure how to make it smaller.

Now that I have taken a test, af will probably show in the morning!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, what is in the amazon swag box? I just registered but not sure if i should go for the box or not.

Still, i saw your ticker this morning and forgot to ask -- what is it set to? Man stuff?

Not seeing anything Lady :( but your lp looks super long. Is that normal?

J, don't vanish again! We miss you! Plenty to talk about besides ttc stuff. How's Romeo doing with the fence?

Afm...have my GD test tomorrow :roll: so not looking forward to it since they make me drink and wait AT the office. Last time they let me drink an hour before my appointment (had the drink chilled in my fridge the night before). Not looking forward to my wasted free time whilst DS is at school.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

This is the first time in 9 cycles that I have had a long LP. The last several months my cycles have been less than 28 days (anywhere from 22-26 on average with an 11 day LP). I don't know what is going on but I am pretty sure I am not pg. 

I think my body is getting ready to head through menopause unfortunately. I have had af since I was 10 so I think my poor old body has had about all it can take :shrug: 

I am really happy for all of you ladies although I can't help but wish that I would have been able to have had my rainbow baby.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I DESPISE that test. yes I think the ticker is set to guy stuff, I did it to show DH lol 

Lady sorry for BFN :( 

Tex I wouldn't think one day would make to big of a difference but maybe ask tomorrow when they do it?

Michelle I never drank in high school either. And I've never actually tried any drugs either...DH was a big pothead before the military though lol

M+S You're 30 weeks already?!

AFM pounding head and too bloated today. Also craving lime jello?! Ive never had so many craving in a pregnancy before! I've also never had this crazy hunger thing except with my 8week MC, so that makes me nervous.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex if they aren't concerned, I think you shouldn't be either :Thumbup:

Still, don't worry! Cravings can certainly be a good sign :) Have any been consistent or are you like me, dying for one food for a couple days and then the craving changes...?

Ladies...question...what's the protocol on baby showers? No one has offered to throw me one at this point. Should I ask my SIL to do it? And then I'll throw hers? Or is that weird.....? I'm especially unsure since this is my second...my registry is full of small items (blankets, onesies, bras, pads, diapers, etc.). Biggest item is a breast pump which I assume my mom or MIL will get.

While I'm on the subject, is it weird to have nursing bras on my registry?


----------



## pacificlove

J, sorry you are having a rough time.. cyber hugs!

Ladies, your bumps are amazing, dont let anyone tell you to lay off the cake! 

Such adorable baby girl pics too! 

We've been gone, so I am just catching up.

Hubby and I went on our first date night since L was born. My parents were destined our first babysitters but they live an hour and a half away, so we stayed over night at their place after. I fed him about 45 minutes before we left and tried to top him up minutes before we left. I also gave mom some pumped milk but also said "he doesn't take the bottle from us, so good luck! Call or message if you need us to return". Half way through the date I got a picture with Logan happy on the bottle! Mom said that attempt 1 was a fail, attempt 2 he realized there was milk but pushed the bottle away and by the 3rd attempt he was holding on. Turns out I didn't leave him enough milk as he didn't want to let go of it once it was all gone...
Logan was a good baby for them and we had a fantastic date! (Even uninterrupted sex on the backseat of the truck :haha: ) we were out for about 3 hours. After our return L fed and was so happy to have "his boobs" back!


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, I'm not sure the protocol elsewhere, but most moms I know only had a baby shower for their first baby.

Tex, I'd mention it, but wouldn't be concerned. Hopefully one day doesn't make a difference.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs if you have any intention of buying anything from Amazon just put it on the registry then buy it to get the $10 requirement. I think you either need to have prime (I do) or they offer a 30 day trial you have to have. And then at the top is a checklist, you just mark everything complete. You don't need to have something for each category but you do have to mark them all complete. Then it ships for free. It has samples and items vary but I have seen some cool stuff in it on YouTube. And really if you're buying stuff already then it's really not like you spent anything on it. 

As for showers I think technically you aren't supposed to ask, people should offer. But I know people don't tend to offer for supplementary babies unless it's a parent. I think if you're offering up a trade that's perfectly fine. And yeah people just buy small stuff like essentials. I throw baby showers for secondary children though like I feel all life should be celebrated

As for the bra, as long as you think you are comfortable receiving one and whoever sees your registry is ok seeing it on there go for it! I plan to use mybregistry as a to buy list not just a I want list lol so I plan to break some acceptable rules

Tex I second gigs I would ask just to play it safe

Lady that is annoying I'm sorry keeping my fxed

Pl awww love it! Glad you two had a nice date night and some fun times in the truck!

Kk might read further back later but in food coma


----------



## TexasRider

I googled it and the general consensus I found is cd4 is fine. Once you get past about cd5 then it's not. So I think I am good!


----------



## StillPraying

Tex Google to the rescue :haha:

Dobs I'm totally gonna do that Amazon registry box just Cuz I think it'd be fun

PL glad you enjoyed your date! Dd2 was the same way wouldn't take it from us but took it from MIL and her sitter like no big deal.

Gigs I don't think having nursing bras on the registry is weird. To be honest I'd throw my own baby shower. we were going to do a babyQ instead of a shower with Luke so we could invite men and women and have a big BBQ, and only ask for people to bring diapers. Maybe do something similar? I was going to do the same thing for dd2 and when I was telling my friend she freaked and insisted on throwing me a shower lol my cravings are all over the place.


----------



## DobbyForever

I've seen three distinct boxes so far and one is lame but the other two look really cool.

Tex yay glad cd 3 will work out

Ooo still I like that lol and yeah I bet people would over to take over. BabyQ looove the bring a pack of diapers.

I'm getting sharp pains on my lower right side and I am not amused =\. My heart is racing already thinking about how Wednesday is almost here ughhhh


----------



## StillPraying

OMG so excited to find out if it's a dobbler or doblette!!! My phone wanted to correct Dobbler to doberman lol yeah there's a ton of really cute BBQ ideas on pinterest! 

Anyone plan on doing cloth diapers?


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies

Omg PL, i have to laugh at your grand return to the back seat of your truck :haha: where did you get dinner? What did you eat?

Oooooh Dobs I didn't even think about googling. I'm going to do that now. And YAYAYYAYAYAYAYAY i can't wait until wednesday!!!

In good news, I talked to my bestie tonight, the one who is tatooed on my leg, NOT the one Who attacked me the other day. I assumed this friend felt the same way and would be so willing to write me off, but we had a very nice conversation and all is well. We agreed to just not talk politics--we have so many other things to discuss in our lives, it's really not essential to our relationship. So I'm happy :) Other "friend" remains on my shit list. Still debating if I should talk to her again but really not feeling like it at this point.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still nope. I thought about it for a minute and then said eff it. Didn't someone just say they use cloth diapers? Ugh can't remember who. I just remember she posted a picture of a her baby in an outfit shipped from UK and it was super cute and we were talking about not getting poop on it and the cloth diaper leaking. Also lol at dobbler versus doblette! And the doberman. I am breaking out hardcore this week =/

Gigs yay! So glad your other friend is able to just say no politics. :)


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I believe jez uses cloth diapers ;) when is your ultrasound, I missed that post!

Gigs, we went to a place called fireside grill, their wine list was at least twice the size then their menu :haha: I did enjoy one alcoholic beverage (followed by 3 glasses of water), a Cesar! Yummy! We shared a salad and then I had some lamb pasta dish, delish!!

As for our truck..
It's has experience :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

PL sounds yum! And like my kind of place with that wine list hehehe.

My scan is Wednesday after school. So we are 44 hours and 10 minutes away lol


----------



## gigglebox

I wanted to lust over your meal but i am neither a fan of wine nor lamb :(

I hate cleaning crap off clothes so i don't think cloth diapering is for me, or specifically my sanity. If he gets into a predictable pooping pattern i may try it, then throw on a disposable when i know poop will probably happen, but def disposables in the early days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Someone tell me I'm overreacting: tired all day, af like cramps for hours, no blood, headache, heart racing for an hour despite not being stressed


----------



## StillPraying

I'm planning on giving cloth a try since I will be a stay at home mom. I'm doing disposables for the first month because of le cord, tar poops, and in that first month I'm not going to want to be washing diapers. Lol 

Gigs lusting over food lol if it makes you feel lustier, I'm craving this dish from a local restaurant here called WTF fries. It's French fries with light gravy, cubes of cheese, beef brisket, and a fried egg on top. They're aaammmaaazzziiing.

I put off my girls Valentines dresses to the last minute and now I'll be up all night lol


----------



## Jezika

Yah we be cloth diapering over here, but it's a service where they take our soiled ones away each week and replace them with fresh ones (we have a diaper bin for them). Costs 19.95CAD per week. A bit chunky and sometimes leaky, so we use disposables overnight. There's another service we might switch to though that uses bamboo instead of cotton and doesn't need a diaper cover so would be less chunky.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby, if you're worried, definitely call the doctor/nurse/on-call person. I think since there's no blood, you're probably fine. It might be baby wriggling around trying to give you his first kicks that's causing your uterus pain.


----------



## shaescott

So since y'all are a bad influence and a bunch of you bought baby stuff before even getting pregnant, I ordered like 3 onesies and 2 headband sets online. I found them super cheap on a cheap-ass Chinese app I use to get cheap-ass stuff. It's actually pretty good, I haven't had a problem with them, everything has come exactly as I ordered it, not bad quality either.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs I'm sure everything will be fine but I second shae, if you're worried then definitely call someone, I get random bouts of painful uterus, I'm sure it's just a uterus growth spurt or something, thinking of you and I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Getting ever so slightly nervous now, I'm exactly 13 weeks, and in a week today I will (hopefully) be the furthest I have ever gotten, and I'm so freaking scared it's unreal!


----------



## baby D

I think I'm out! My temps are low -- only hovering just above my coverline! Last month I spotted at 10dpo and AF arrived on day 11. I'm 10 dpo now so expecting spotting later with af tomorrow possibly!


----------



## kittykat7210

Baby D have you gone to doctors about your short lp's? I'm just thinking that 10dpo before spotting is pretty short, maybe your eggs aren't being given enough of a chance to implant?


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- Crampiness is fairly normal in pregnancy, particularly when baby is going through a growth spurt in there, and your uterus is growing and stretching to accommodate for room. Also, if you've just had an orgasm, it's totally typical and normal to begin cramping up. AND, if you're a bit dehydrated, and need to rest and put your feet up, the crampiness also serves as a reminder that you need to be drinking plenty of fluids, and resting when your body is telling you to. The cramps usually resemble something similar to what you feel with AF cramps, or they can even be sharp and stabby at times, which is more consistent with round ligament pain. I hope that helps. I was more crampy with Oscar than I was with Hannah, but I owned a home doppler, and used it for reassurance and peace of mind whenever I worried about what was happening with the baby. I found it to be very helpful. :) As long as you're not spotting, or having other symptoms, I wouldn't worry. I WOULD drink some water, and lay on your LEFT side for about a half hour, and reassess how you feel. :)


----------



## shaescott

I ordered all this stuff. The headbands with arrows, I only got those two colors. The other headbands, I got the full set. All this stuff was like $18 total.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. Unfortunately I was already upstairs with no intention of going down. I think I may order my mini fridge sooner than later. My mom is so smart. She was saying I need to get a microwave and a mini fridge in my room so when the baby wakes up at night I don't have to go downstairs. She was also the genius who told me to stop dragging my laundry up and down and just use the coat closet for my clothes. She is so logical haha. Circling back I do sleep on my left side and feel better now :)

I had this dream I was trying to bf my baby but my milk came out as whipped cream.... delicious but unfortunate for the baby

Shae super cute. Not a fan of the straight out of Compton reference on a priveledged lighter skin baby as someone who has met people trying to get out of Compton and spent time volunteering at a high school in Compton as a youth outreach for ASUCLA, but I'm uptight. I think it makes light of a very serious situation but not in a satirical South Patk way, just a straight up I don't know better I just think it's cute way. It trivializes a very real, very much present day life and death struggle of an impoverished, predominately African American city and I find it offensive more than cute. Plus cheap and Chinese usually equates to child labor or poor wages.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I'm sure all is well. I actually was getting some bad af cramps yesterday! Very normal in pregnancy. The heart rate is a bit more concerning, but could it be from stress/anxiety from the cramps?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I didn't even know that was the reference. I see why that would be offensive. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae you also have to keep in mind...
It's 6 am so I'm cranky :rofl:
I live in the birthplace and capital of left pc culture
I'm easily offended by everything

But I would say something if we passed on the street (politely) or pass a judgemental look. But that's my point. Most people don't know. We're so far removed from it that when people talk about institutionalized racism being real it's easy to say the system doesn't hold them down they can get out. Their school looks and feels like a prison and the sad part is that's where they still feel the safest.


----------



## StillPraying

That's funny dobs, I have a ton of Marines from Compton and most of them are actually white or Mexican.


----------



## campn

Wanted to wish you all a very Happy Valentine's Day! Hope you spend today with your loved ones! (Whether SOs, babies, bumps or friends and family!) 

Love you all!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5756.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 12









IMG_5755.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks campn! Happy Valentine's Day to everyone :D


----------



## StillPraying

OMG Campn that is tooooo cute!!! 

Only 4 hours until massage time.....and I'm so nauseous :sick:


----------



## shaescott

Campn, your pics of Juliette always make me so happy, she's so gorgeous, I can only hope my kids are that cute!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jules and Ben could you be any cuter?! Ahhhhhhhh

Happy Valentines to y'all as well :) anyone have any big plans? We'll have a date night maybe week after next but no celebrations today.


----------



## baby D

Kitty I think that's a good idea -- will book to see doctor! 

Anyone know of any natural wAays to lengthen LP? On the plus side, I'm 10dpo and no spotting.....yet....


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170214_125722.jpg opk lighter than 2 days ago but cm is mix of creamy, water and ew, cp getting high, softening. Sleeps been rough so my temps aren't as reliable as norm.


----------



## gigglebox

Babyd, there's hope yet! Maybe af won't show after all :)

Cpp, did you get an ai in?


----------



## claireybell

Happy valentines day all! My eve is going well.. SO is snoring on sofa, typical as i shaved my legs in shower expecting lovey cuddles Lol! 

Awww Camps Jules & Ben are sooooooo yummy!! 

Wow Gigs how are you like nearly 30 wks already?!!! Crazy!!! Your bump pics look gawjus & you look fab ;)

Dobby im sooooo eagerly awaiting your gender update tomorrow eeeeee!

Keeps hey :wave: Ella is super beaut <3

Im still having issues uploading pics but il try again! 

MrsG are you bf or formula? If formula, you can get comfort milk which us tailored gor reflux & sensitive tummy


----------



## Michellebelle

Campn, your kids are so cute! What sweet photos.

I had a scan today! Baby is measuring 8w3d. At our scan exactly two weeks ago baby was measuring 6w3d, so things are good! Heart rate is at 173. We could also see the baby moving around! I am just SO happy everything is going well.


----------



## baby D

Hoping so Gigs but then my temps have dropped --- still above the coverline but dropped! Ah it's such a guessing game isn't it!! 

I wish we could have an undeniable sign like peeing skittles or something else equally unmissable &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## TexasRider

Just got done at the lab place: 

They tested my LH;Hcg quantitative; prolactin; FSH ;testosterone free &total and TSH w/reflex t4 and free. 

Just copied all that down off the lab sheet lol 4 vials of blood. Results late this week or early next week.

Lady did a good job and it doesn't hurt lol but then again she said my veins were really nice.


----------



## claireybell

Girly heart rate Michelle :)


----------



## claireybell

Ive deleted & reinstalled my photobucket App do fingers crossed this link works.. the pic is Nuala on the left with her cousin on the right :)

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/IMG_8750_zpsvavveuap.jpg


----------



## claireybell

Yessssss it works lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Tex, that sounds like a good list of labs! When does DH have his SA?

Claire, what cuties! Nuala looks like such a happy baby!

Babyd, I've heard vitamin b6 can help lengthen leutal phase, but I would also mention it to your doc if you think yours are too short.


----------



## kittykat7210

So we told my family tonight, went really well, don't know why I was so nervous, my mums really excited, but apparently she already knew XD apparently she guessed at new year which is hilarious!!


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh lost my post- Michelle-they haven't ordered the SA yet. Probably gonna wait till my labs come back and see what they say- or maybe when I see him Feb 28. This way it gives me time to ttc this cycle without having to worry about missing the fertile window due to having to abstain before the SA.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry if I forget anyone working off terrible memory lol

Tex glad you got your end done and will get results soon!

Babyd I also heard about b6 for lp length

Campn your kids are so precious!

Cb awww her cousin looks so much like her, I hope they are close growing up. I hear cousins are supposed to be like your siblings but I hate mine haha

Gigs no special plans. Having dinner with ex. He sent flowers to my job. We're going to talk about things AGAIN is there an eye roll emoji but I don't see it going anywhere AGAIN

Kit so happy for your announcement going well!

Michelle excellent news and jelly your baby moves though I hope mine cooperates tomorrow and sticks to it's not moving trend

Still hf at your massage (I think that was you) also lol now I feel old. So ten years ago when I lived in LA and did outreach it was definitely still heavily black population but evidentially in the last five years the Hispanic population exploded and now they are the majority like 60% and blacks are 30%.

Cpp you mentioned your temps are you counting yourself as Oed or not Oed yet

Afm nothing new same shit different day lolol


----------



## Cppeace

Have not ovulated yet, no real fertile cm, cervix just started rising today, opk 2days ago was negative as was todays... I have never ever ovulated before cd 14, I avg ovulating on cd 19. Today is cd 10. Today's cm is almost ew and cervix is very high for this early.


----------



## Jezika

Happy V Day y'all! Will catch up later :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3637.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## StillPraying

Jez I just love her little nose! 

Peace maybe going to O early this cycle?

Dobs yeah LA in general is primarily Hispanic dominated now lol 

Tex glad you got your blood work started! Sounds like they're covering all of their bases.

Kitty mom mom always knows before I tell her. Lol glad your announcement went well! 

Clairey such a sweet pic! Also the name Claire is on my girl list :)

Michelle yay for scan! I agree, girly heartbeat! My girls were always in the 170s. Did you get any pics?

AFM massage was faaabulous. Then we got our chocolate covered strawberries which is our tradition. We normally get new shoes as well but neither of us needed shoes, so dh opted for a video game and I got new makeup :) also got a new pair of maternity slacks for my transition classes. On a random note several in my family are voting that I'm having twins :shock: lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww still that sounds like a wonderful time! And interesting people are leaving twin

Peace that is interesting. Curious to see how the next few days play out.


----------



## StillPraying

I think because I started showing so quickly but honestly it's my 6th pregnancy so I'm kinda like well duh and dh keeps telling everyone that I don't stop eating....lol so everyone is really just teasing I think.


----------



## FutureMrs

I don't know why but I just suddenly got this overwhelming feeling our ultrasound techs were wrong and were having a boy lol. Attaching this picture for your opinions, we have so much girl stuff.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2466.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## StillPraying

Looks pretty girly to me!


----------



## shaescott

It's hard for me to see on my phone, but if you're worried you can always ask next scan to verify.


----------



## gigglebox

All these baby pics <3 <3 <3 
Future, looks girl to me. No obvious male bits...that said, i knew a girl on here who had a couple girl scans and ended up with a boy.

Dobs I'm stupid excited for your scan. Hope baby cooperates!

Tex glad the draw went well. Conversely, I have horrible veins and ended up with a botched blood draw from my hand today :roll: usually it's a painful prick then done. This hurt all the way through, and is now bruised. 

But GD test is done, should get results tomorrow. That drink is horrible.

So I asked my SIL to throw a shower, and she said she was going to ask me anyway and was excited. So I reached out to my local lady friends for email addresses, and in a funny twist it turns out they were planning a surprise shower for me :dohh: 

Dobs, I ordered my swag bag this morning. I can't remember where but I found a list of what's inside, looks like a muslin swaddle, bottle samples, and a baby toy of some sort, along with other small stuff. :thumbup:

The item I bought off the registry is a cute little wolf stuffed animal.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs glad your test is over with! Fx you get the all clear tomorrow. Have you had GD before? That's so sweet your friends were going to throw you a surprise! Love it. Sorry about your hand tho, I hate when they put needles in my hands, never works and hurts like mofo.

Ommmmgggg dobs I'm going to be checking the thread like every 5 minutes tomorrow! What time is your scan?


----------



## gigglebox

Still! I remembered something I meant to respond to -- your photo reveal! I like the shoes idea, I think it's classic and always cute. Regarding Luke, a balloon with his shoes could be cute; I'll also suggest flowers laid between them or a candle in their place, something like that. It's a hard balance to celebrate his life without, to be blunt, bringing the mood of the picture down.I don't know if shoes are necessary, maybe just the flowers or something in their spot...

Ok i'm rambling now. Regardless, I'm excited to see the announcement you come up with!

Edited for correction of his name!


----------



## gigglebox

Never had GD, not symptomatic this time so hoping for the best...

Oh, except Lev/uterus is measuring a week and a half ahead :dohh: but no surprise there, we know we make 'em big :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ok Still 
I totally just confused you with mummabear, lol! Excuse me while i copy/paste that response to her hahahaha


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I think you're confusing me with mumma lol just a guess since she had a son named Lincoln. but I do like the idea lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Midnight post and run

Future agreed looks girly to me 

My scan isn't until after work 4:15 and.... sorry ladies I won't be telling you until Saturday unless my mom asks to find out. I know it's weird because you obviously can't spill the beans to my mom, but it has always bugged me that she wasn't the first to know I was pregnant so I want her to be the first to know the sex.


----------



## kittykat7210

It's okay Dobby!! I'll be eagerly waiting until Saturday!! Good luck sweetheart!!


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- I completely understand! I'd want my family to know first, also!

Campn- You have beautiful children! <3 

CB- Nuala is gorgeous, and her cousin is a doll also!

Jez- Tilly is beautiful, and her outfit is awesome! <3

Tex- I'm so happy you had some preliminary bloodwork done. Will you be having a 21-day progesterone test done? I had my prolactin tested, my T4, and something else I can't remember (it wasn't my FSH), and all of those came back within normal range, but my 21 day progesterone test showed low progesterone, which indicated a weaker ovulation. Like you, my charts were amazing, and SHOWED on paper a good temp rise, etc., but the blood tests showed otherwise, and I ended up needing the Clomid for a stronger ovulation, which in turn produces higher progesterone levels. I suspect my progesterone was also the reason why I lost the first two pregnancies. Anyway, good luck - it's a beginning, and good starting point!


----------



## claireybell

Ah thankyou ladies, im biased as i made her lol but <3 

Hope all goes well for the scan today Dobs, whatever the sex im oooober excited for you hehee & will await for Saturday ;)

Future that def is girly to me, its the hamburger bun for a girl, il post nualas hamburger lol


----------



## claireybell

Heres the hamburger lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsrmdaw9u7.jpeg


----------



## shaescott

Dobby ahhh I was all excited! Dang it. But I understand. Anxiously awaiting Saturday!

So I _think_ I ovulated but FF won't give me crosshairs :/


----------



## shaescott

So I added watery CM the day I think I ovulated and it gave me crosshairs. I wasn't watching my CM unfortunately so I don't know if it's true or not. I think I had it, it wasn't creamy I don't think...


----------



## gigglebox

I'm confused, thought you didn't ovulate with iud?

Dobs I can respect that decision. I'll be over here hoping your mom asks earlier though :haha:

Got my anemia and GD test result this morning and all looks good :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies! The ladies at work are less understanding r_r. I haven't asked my mom is she wants to know at the scan or wait until Saturday. She probably won't wait but she might surprise me. But I'll let you know what she says when I get to her house

Gigs yay glad all came back good!

Shae I second Gigs I thought your iud was supposed to be hormonal and block ovulation though I don't pretend to understand them lol. I heard hormone free iud and went sign me up for that! I hated my iud with a fiery passion lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Jk just googled it I guess it doesn't block ovulation but then what's the point of hormonal versus non hormonal iuds if they do the same thing with similar effective rates?


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- no idea about cd21 bloods yet but I see him feb 28 and I will
Be right about midway of my cycle so definitely not 7dpo when I see him so maybe he will order that too. I will bring it up for sure lol I'm glad to at least get a start. It looks like way more tests were ordered than last time he did blood work back in Dec 2015 when I had a really long cycle and I was super confused


----------



## shaescott

So, for some women, the mirena can stop ovulation. However, it's not the main form of protection and many women still ovulate. It decreases the uterine lining so it's near impossible for the zygote to implant, it damages sperm, and it blocks the eggs signals so the sperm can't find the egg. The difference between hormonal and copper? Copper IUDs often lead to heavier periods. Hormonal IUDs usually cause light or nonexistent periods. Copper IUDs don't reduce the lining amount.


----------



## shaescott

The only reason I'm even overthinking this is that my mom had a dream that I got pregnant and she sometimes has predictive dreams.


----------



## gigglebox

O_O
Iud sounds all bad lol
I know I've used a ton in the past but birth control freaks me out lol


----------



## baby D

Evening ladies. Loving the scan pics and baby pics &#10084;

I'm out for this month as spotting has stated so expecting AF tomorrow! Onto the next cycle!


----------



## StillPraying

I can't do birth control in any form. No thanks. But I would think that it would change your signs of fertility as well, making them not as reliable. And the odds of getting pregnant with an IUD are slim to none really.

Tex really glad you're getting started with the testing! 

Dobs some women want non hormonal because of breastfeeding or mental disorders. Not gonna lie I got super sad when I read you aren't sharing yet, like lower lip poked out saying but....but...but...lol you were part of my list of things to make time go by faster :rofl:

Gigs so glad your tests came back good! One less thing to worry about:thumbup:

Clairey hamburger :haha: that cracked me up


----------



## shaescott

She says she doesn't have any premonitions about it, and she always knows when people are pregnant, sometimes before they do. So I feel much better now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty for the info ladies. i always thought Lorena was like having bcp stick up your who ha lol

Shae glad you are feeling better. I get what you mean though. :hugs:

Babyd sorry the witch showed 

Still lol I haven't talked to her yet (she is teaching atm) but like mother like daughter she'll probably want to know. I wouldn't mind her knowing because she is (usually) good with secrets and I want to at least surprise a few people lol not like balloon pops and everyone is like so I already knew :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs Haha yeah I get you. We won't know until the confetti falls, it's fun to surprise people or be surprised. Are you leaning boy or girl? 

BabyD sorry about the witch:(


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs you don't have to share sex but how did your appointment go? Or haven't you had it yet? I'm rubbish with time difference haha!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Not yet kit :). Appointment is in 3.5 hours :)

Still I was not but the weirdest thing happened today where I referred to my baby as a girl and keep slipping into girly thoughts so now I'm curious what's going to happen


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh sorry dobs XD it's 9pm here! 

That's really weird, I keep calling my bump 'he' but I think more for preparation in case it's not quite what I hope!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry af is on way BabyD :hugs: 

Im rubbish with the time diff aswell Kitty, we are eager beavers here in uk lol

Ive always been ok on the combined pill for contraception, certain packs the hormones are higher & im an emotional wreck but the one i been on a while is pretty good, i never want to kill anyone ha ha! Apart from the 1 time i fell pg on the pill back in 2013 ive had no probs with it :)

Stills even the scan tech lady called the girl bits hamburger lol cracked me up!


----------



## StillPraying

AAAGGHHH DOBS only like an HOUR now!!!!! EEEEEE!! glad we're on the same time lol I'm leaning girl for you, I don't know why, but I hope boy since I know that's what youre hoping for!

Clairey that's too funny, so what is it for a boy then? 

Kitty I refer to the baby as "the baby" lol I don't like saying "it".


----------



## gigglebox

Tra la la...waiting impatiently for sex results and hoping I don't have to wait until Saturday...

Got the scoop on SIL's pregnancy. Silly little sis...was thinking sex 4 days before ovulating was safe. Also that a negative test and spotting for two days was her period and proof she wasnt pregnant :haha: and now she's joined the ranks of us POAS'ers as she's tested daily for about 3 weeks "just to make sure it's still in there" lol, love her

They were going to try this year anyway so it's a welcomed surprise. Just funny how it happened! Also that our kiddos will be closer in age than if they just started trying now <3


----------



## StillPraying

Your sisinlaw should join the thread :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ladies you are in luck. Momma bear says "you millennials are so crazy I don understand why you want to wait to tell people. I'm going and I'm looking" :rofl: waiting in the waiting room :)


----------



## gigglebox

YESSSSSSSSSSS I LOVE YOUR MOM

Still, I like the anonymity I have here :haha: besides, she lives in the country with limited internet access and doesn't like things like this. She doesn't even have facebook.


----------



## Michellebelle

Woohoooo! Dobby, your mom is the best.


----------



## campn

Jez, Tilly is just too cute for words!!! <3 <3 

Future, definitely looks girly hun! Congrats!!! 

Claire, I can't believe how big Naula is! I still remember your first pregnancy test picture with the kitchen in the background and Riley and your red painted nails. She's so scrumptious and beautiful! 

All these baby pics and scans are making me broody! :D my baby isn't even 6 months old yet!


----------



## Michellebelle

I need to update my ticker, but I'm so lazy. Both my scans so far have shown me three days behind what my ticker is saying.

I guess I'll wait though. All my appts so far have just been with my RE for a quick scan, but I've graduated to getting to see my obgyn again. My first appt is tomorrow morning and they say it may take two hours, so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## DobbyForever

They are running late my mom is so unamused because she left her iPad at home so she can't play Pokémon go :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol dobs :haha:
Mich yay for ob appointment! Why 2 hours?


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs your mom is awesome :rofl:

Michelle I honestly wouldn't change it for 3 days, it'll probably be different at the next scan too.

Gigs I don't have Facebook either. I don't like it.


----------



## campn

You guys remember my sister who gave birth a month before me? (She had two recurrent miscarriages due to a septum in her uterus) she's pregnant again!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Campn was she still trying? That's very exciting!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry ladies no baby bits. I'm really not happy right now. Terrible printout picture. She let me listen to the hb and I'm crying because it sounds abnormal and even though she said it's just because the baby was really active but tell that to my anxiety... she said I need to exercise even though I feel like shit after easy exercise, that my weight gain is normal, and sharp pains are normal... idk I just feel overall like shit now and wish I didn't even have one


----------



## StillPraying

Oh no dobs :hugs: I'm sorry it didn't go well :( are you going back for a repeat scan?


----------



## DobbyForever

I have my official anatomy scan March 20th and I have to take off work


----------



## wookie130

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry ladies no baby bits. I'm really not happy right now. Terrible printout picture. She let me listen to the hb and I'm crying because it sounds abnormal and even though she said it's just because the baby was really active but tell that to my anxiety... she said I need to exercise even though I feel like shit after easy exercise, that my weight gain is normal, and sharp pains are normal... idk I just feel overall like shit now and wish I didn't even have one

Oh, honey, that sucks! Was it an actual anatomy scan? Was everything looking healthy and normal with the baby? At 16 weeks, baby is still small enough to be really active, and the bits are harder to detect accurately. Did the doc or nurses feel that the heartbeat sounded weird, or did it just sound different to you? Listen, I was like you, and a total wreck over every little thing during both of my pregnancies...it's kind of the price we pay for being loss-moms, really. The fear and anxiety has a basis in reality for ladies like us, but if everything is measuring okay, and they're not worried, than you can and should breathe a bit easier. <3. Perhaps they'll let you try again in 2 or 3 weeks... I know it's a bummer, but it's going to be okay.&#128536;


----------



## Michellebelle

Aww Dobby, sorry you're not feeling good about the scan. It's such a disappointment to go in there thinking you'll see if it's a boy or girl and just leave with more anxiety. I'm sure everything is fine though. I second wookie, did they seem concerned about anything?


----------



## Michellebelle

Question for the ladies who have been pregnant before... did you have a pap at your first appt/in early pregnancy? Of course I've been googling and now I'm terrified my doc will want to do one tomorrow and it will cause miscarriage.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I would call tomorrow and talk to the office manager and just let them know that you left feeling upset and disappointed and not reassured at all. They may offer/suggest a repeat scan to ease your mind. March 20th seems so far away! Did she listen to the heart beat on the ultrasound machine? I had that experience with the last ultrasound...super swishy and popping, and the nurse was like, "sounds good!". I know my untrained ears hear that and are like, "what is wrong?!"

Also seems weird she would advise you to exercise but also tell your your weight gain is normal :-k 

Mich, you have every right to refuse any test you want to. If you don't want a pap, tell them no. That said, i don't think i've ever had one in pregnancy.


----------



## DobbyForever

It was exactly that though Gigs is just sounded jostled and erratic to me but both my mom and the doctor said it's normal. I'm calming down but it's so frustrating to logically know everything is fine but not be able to shut your brain off

Re exercise I brought it up because I tried exercising last week and it totally messed me up but when I stopped I went back to being fine. I was just concerned that I might be missing out on the benefits of exercise and she basically said exercise has lots of benefits and it's normal to feel like poop but to soldier on.

Then she got on my case about therapy.

Idk I'm just tired now. I booked a gender scan for tomorrow though at a place near my work so hopefully I can get there on time.

Mich I agree you can say no and then do your research and do it later. My pap was current so I haven't had once BUT I had paps during two pregnancies and was totally fine just had some spotting


----------



## DobbyForever

Forgot who asked but it was just a general appointment apparently to book more appointments r_r She only scanned me because I asked


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks gigs and Dobs. I had one on July, so maybe I can wait until after baby is born. Though with my history of having to have a leep 3 years ago for precancerous cells, I'm nervous my doc won't let me. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## StillPraying

I had one with dd1, because I didn't have a current pap. Didn't have to with my others. You have the right to refuse it if you truly don't feel comfortable with it.

Dobs glad you scheduled one with a gender reveal place, they're amazing from my experience. So much better than hospitals/Dr's offices. Make sure you drink a ton of water tomorrow, the more hydrated you are, the better they can see.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so mad for you! I know how excited you were to find out... However, I'm very glad that you booked a gender scan for tomorrow. We still find out before Saturday :haha: regarding the heartbeat, I know it's hard not to worry, but lots of things make heartbeats sound weird to people who don't know what to look for. If you were told it was normal, it's almost definitely normal. Lots of love <3


----------



## pacificlove

Michelle, I had one done at the first appointment, me said it could cause spotting but nothing happened for me. Apparently here they do them every 2 years and mine had been a while.

Dobs, sorry it didn't go so well :( a changing hb is actually a really good sign! It means they can bring it up for activity and then bring it right down. It's in preparation for outside activities if you believe it or not.
Logan's hb was always up and down during checks which made the mw quite happy. And obviously me once she explained the meaning of the hb.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about the scan Dobs :hugs: what Pacific said about the hb is totally normal aswell, my mw said the same. Sorry baby wasnt cooperating with showing his/her bits about, today will be lots better hun (or tomorrow to you) time diff lol

Camps OMG re your sis ;) were they trying? Lovely news of course though!


----------



## claireybell

Oh Stills she said nothing as to what a boys bits would be if a girls was Hamburger but my instant thought was just hotdog :haha: by this point i was getting hungry lol


----------



## claireybell

Dobby forgot to say your official Anotomy scan 20th March is my birthday :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was told pap tests during pregnancy are pointless because it can cause an abnormal result. Mine has always seemed to fall due during pregnancy or just after (probably just seems like that, they only do them every two years here) and my doctor always waited til at least three months post partum.

Dobs :hugs: I'm sure you'll have a much better experience today.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh Dobby I'm so upset for you!! Not cool!! I feel bad I fell asleep now!! I'm glad you got a gender scan tomorrow, and I'm sure if they say it's normal it must be! Will it be around the same time again? If so I will try to stay up!!


----------



## claireybell

My Smear screenings always seem to be when ive just found out im pregnant aswell M&S weird


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. You ladies rock. The hb did exactly that. It was scary slow (to me lol) when baby was still and once (s)he started moving it sped up and went crazy and I freaked out. It's nice to hear that is normal. And turn it's like he spasms rather than moves with fluidity idk I'm going to stop worrying lol

The scan is at 3 and I get off of work at 2:36 and it's ten minutes from my job so I will be kicking the kids out. The receptionist was joking "cutting it to the last minute, eh?" When I told her about trying not to cancel my reveal plans on Saturday. They have excellent reviews on yelp so I'm excited. $69 for 3 color prints, a cd of the pictures, and a DVD of the scan and to hear the hb and gender confirmation. She did say 16 weeks could be iffy still but they do them from 16-19 weeks. And based on the reviews they are good about rebooking you despite not having an official guarantee


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- super excited to find out what you're having tomorrow! And don't worry about the heartbeat. The twins always sounded different Not just different speeds but from different sounds. It's just based on where they are the placenta, all kinds of stuff. 

Wow look at all those gorgeous valentines babies!!! I'll add mine to the mix.

Campn- congrats to your sister!!! 


AFM- doctor(who I hate) says Michael is colicky so it's been fun and now maxwell is starting to act the same way. Plus DH is back to work so he leaves at 3am and gets home at 7pm. It's been a rough week.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2957.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb :haha: the hamburger vs. hotdog hahhahaha

Dobs yay for a new scan today! They really take their time and I hope you have a good experience with it as i did, i.e. A bit of a bonding moment with the extended view of baby <3

Campn forgot to say how exciting that is about your sister!!! How does she feel about it?

Afm feeling horrid this morning...I felt like this last sunday too, and in both days I had a burger at a non-fast food joint as the last thing i ate the day before. They were two different places though...do you ladies thing coincidence or do i have a new found intolerance to ground beef?


----------



## shaescott

Aw Green they got even cuter! College? Do you mean colicky?

Dobs I'm so excited for you to find out today! My mom says the spasms should be fine, try not to worry. I know that's impossible, but do your best I guess. 

So now my mom is saying she could be in denial, and my NP had a patient get pregnant on the mirena about halfway through her time on it a few months ago, so I'm a bit on edge. It wouldn't be the end of the world, just difficult is all. My parents and SO's would be raising my kid during the weeks. That makes me kinda sad. I would only get to see them on the weekends. Obviously i would take a few weeks off when I had the baby to bond and breastfeed and stuff. Hopefully I would be able to like video chat with the class and get all the assignments and email them to the professor. Anyway, I'm 99.8% sure I'm fine, so I really don't need to be thinking about this stuff. It's just cuz my mom has never dreamt I was pregnant before and she gets premonitions and stuff.


----------



## shaescott

Campn was your sister the one who had a lot of trouble last pregnancy or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I was wondering if we could see a pic of your crappy printout? Even if it's crappy I love seeing your ultrasound pics.


----------



## DobbyForever

Waaaaat I missed campn' sister is pregnant say what?! Is this the sister you mentioned before? That's so exciting! Congrats to her!

Gigs maybe one of those places didn't cook it thoroughly? Or sometimes I get a random aversion and it goes away and by aversion I eat it, it sits, and then bam I want it out like it's a demon

Green the boys are so cute! Sorry Mike is colicky and hubs is off to work. :hugs:

I'm so nervous I have my meeting with boss lady and I'm not ready I don't even remember what my goals were lol. I am just so excited especially since now I get to surprise everyone Saturday morning. I'm still going to go ahead and tell you all first though lol. The appointment is only 15m which seems short but I watched a few videos on YouTube and she does a great job narrating everything she sees and they do try to make it special


----------



## gigglebox

Green your boys are so stinkin' cute <3 

Dobs Im not sure, seems weird within the same week I'd have two burgers from different places with poor cooking practices,mbut I guess it's possible. SIL had one too so I'll ask her how she felt today (funny side note, she's such a stereotypical pregnant lady, it's cracking me up. She said she's been living off burgers because hse can't stomach most other food. She tells me half way through our 5 guys burgers that she needs to be home by a certain time so she can start dinner before her hubs comes home. Then she tells me she's making burgers LOL!)

Oh Dobs also, babies are SUPER twitchy. It's weird on ultrasound but it gets weirder when you feel it. You have to remember their nerves and muscles are all still developing, and things are firing away randomly which causes kicks and spasms and everything else. It continues after birth too, they kind of randomly spaz and do weird ish. I remember Des used to randomly roll his eyes all the way back and it would freak me the F out!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs you gotta remember chain and fast food places don't use the best quality of beef, and some fast food places don't use 100% beef either. I'd chalk that up to quality. It also could be something you put on your burgers. I know with dd2 I had a huge issue with mayo lol 

Dobs drink a TON of water today! I'm excited for you, I've only ever had awesome experiences with the private ultrasound places, so I'm hoping it'll be fantastic for you :) 

Greenie love your boys :) do you think they're being colicky? Sometimes I feel like Dr's just automatically diagnose babies with colic without bothering to look into it. But if they do there's some great reflexology stuff for colic you might try.

Clairey I was totally guessing hotdog :haha:

AFM yesterday was parent participation in dd1s Polynesian dance class. Holy cow is that a work out. I'm so sore and now I'm worried because I wasn't nauseous at all when I woke up this morning :nope:


----------



## campn

Dobby, oh hun what you heard is perfectly fine! Actually going way up is so healthy! I remember when I used my own little doppler I also freaked out cause I thought it sounds so weird! They move around when the Doppler goes on (smart cookies!) so that's why it goes up and down, also there's always blood whooshing in the back (and your slower heart beat in the back!) 

Green, colic isn't fun! Juliette had it so bad the first 10 or so weeks butbit has improved so much, now she gets colicky if I eat something that doesn't agree with the both of us. 

Thank you ladies! Yes she's the one who had too many issues the first time, she wasn't trying but wasn't preventing she was okay with whatever happens.


----------



## campn

Green, sorry I forgot to mention how in love I am with your little men!!! I love twin pictures!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae sorry forgot to snap a picture this morning I am so late kyftihjrxtcy


----------



## claireybell

MrsG OMG your boys are gaaaaaawjus!!! Twin cuteness <3

Eagerly awaiting dobbys scan update hehee


----------



## wookie130

Oooh, I can't wait to hear, Dobs! What Gigs said about the twitchy movements is spot-on. Baby is already practicing certain reflexes that are necessary for his/her survival. Lots and lots of involuntary and ******* movements in utero, and for the first several weeks out of the womb. &#128512;


----------



## Michellebelle

Green, your boys are such cuties! Love the valentines pic!

Gigs, that's weird about the burgers. I agree with still, maybe it's something on the burgers? Who knows. Such weird food aversions/cravings in pregnancy. Like the last few days I want ALL THE KETCHUP.

Dobby, can't wait to hear how the scan goes! 

CP, how is your cycle going? Do you think you're getting close to O?

Campn, that's so exciting about your sister!

AFM, Had my appt today. It went well, but it was SO long. My doctor strongly recommended a pap and talked to me about how she just gently swabs the outside of the cervix during pregnancy, so I decided to go for it. Also, she recommended doing the genetic screening since I will be 35 when I have the baby, so I think we will most likely do that around 12 weeks. I think that means we may find out the sex of the baby from that test too? All of a sudden it's all very overwhelming!


----------



## DobbyForever

Three more hourssss I bought two water bottles today so I could drink all day (which I should do anyway but never do lolol)


----------



## claireybell

Michelle im guessing as its chromo tests then yes the gender can be found out but id check to see if they check that aswell, i know in the UK they dont i dont think.. :-/ 

Im sure everything is fine Stills & just coincidence re the non morning sickness, i had random days of nothing & bam 2 days later eurghhhhhh :sick:


----------



## claireybell

Omg its another 3 hrs Dobs lol when im awake early doors with Nuala il be logging into BnB hehe :)


----------



## Jezika

Michelle - glad the pap thing seems okay. Mine is so overdue. And it's wild to think you may find out sex in just a few weeks!?

Green - your boys just get cuter and cuter! I can only imagine how tough it is with DH gone. Those are some crazy hours! Have you tried gripe water for colic? Our gripe water says it's for colic on the box.

Dobs - I'm also gonna echo what Gigs says about twitchy baby movements being totally normal, even after birth! And when they're that small in your uterus they can't even make fluid movements. As for HB, I remember freaking out a few times when hearing rapid accelerations and decelerations, but midwives always assured me that that's a GOOD thing.

Eek, Tilly crying again, so I'll be back. Btw she projectile shat on me again this morning. I actually screamed in shock.


----------



## claireybell

Projectile shat Lol Jez! You must gave super breastmilk haha! The poops are less squitty when formula :) although Nuala is now being weaned on purees.. its getting to be 'food poop' lol


----------



## wookie130

Ummm...not sure what was up with the **********. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## kittykat7210

Told my nanny and auntie today and they were both so happy!! My auntie already has 2 grandchildren and she told me that my cousin is also due in August with #2 which is amazing! She says We need to move back to Norwich (where my family are from) though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm so excited to see what you're having. I'm thinking boy. 

Campn- i know I already said but I am beyond thrilled for your sister!! Wishing her a healthy pregnancy. 

Jez- projectile shat! I literally LOL'd! When it happened to me (right after we left the hospital so full of hormones) I cried and told DH I needed a minute alone. Went a took a shower and balled my eyes out. Haha looking back on it I was being a bit dramatic. 

As for gripe water we tried it and it seems to do nothing. Gas drops help a little if we're consistent. I just bought this stuff called colic calm and it seems to help. 
Not 100% it's colic. I think one baby just is a gassy baby and the other had painful acid reflux. Which both are part of colic so who knows. 

Thanks all for the picture comments. I love showing them off. 

I remember briefly reading a few pages back you ladies talking about mirena. I thought I was share that mine just came out in the shower! This is the second time I've had trouble with it. The first time it moved and now it comes right out?!! No idea what we're going to do for birth control now.


----------



## StillPraying

MrsG omg I cant believe it just fell out! I didn't know that was possible! 

kitty so glad you have people who are excited for you :hugs:

CB thank you. I'm just so paranoid about everything it's awful. :nope:

Michelle it depends which one you do. I know the maternity21 test and the harmony test both can give gender.


----------



## wookie130

C'mon, Dobs. Please confirm that baby is a boy. LOL!!! I'm firmly on team :blue: for you. Mind you, I was wrong with both of my own children, so you're best not to listen to me. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

And the verdict is...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9334.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 31









IMG_9333.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 34


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh yay Dobby it's a boy!!! I knew it!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Yay for Y spermies!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Woohoo your baby boy Dobby!! Huge congrats! Will try to post more another day but had to find out pink or blue :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay, Dobby! Congrats!


----------



## StillPraying

yay for team:blue: glad you got what you were hoping for :hugs:


----------



## campn

Omg Dobby!!!! Congratulations hun so so happy you got your boy!!! also he ain't shy at all! :happydance:

I'm seriously so over the moon for you!


----------



## shaescott

Dobby I'm so happy for you!!!

Mrs G that's crazy, how long have you had it? Ejection is most common in the first month of two of having it. Maybe your uterus just doesn't like them haha, I never had a problem with mine coming out or perforating or anything like that.


----------



## wookie130

CONGRATS, Dobby!!!! I can't believe I predicted correctly for once. Unreal! :rofl:

He's already precious- look at him!


----------



## JDsBaby

:blue: Congratulations Dobby!! :blue:


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Dobs! It's awesome when we get what we want, and luckily they're not usually wrong with boys.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Dobs!!! I knew it! For once! I still envision a cute little man with your hair. So interesting to see what he'll look like! Is your mom thrilled?

Haha Green, the projectile doodoo provoking tears :haha: the hormones post labor are brutal! I cried when my nurse came in and asked me if I was too cold, lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok finally home! 

Ty ladies! I was so thrilled. She actually saw his junk right away and within seconds of the picture showing up said yup that's a boy! I was happy but a bit worried it meant she might rush through the rest of the 15 minute session. But she was so thorough and checked multiple times (not easy because he immediately started crossing his legs and then the cord kept getting in the way). She ended up scanning me for 30 minutes! I got a DVD of the scan as well as a CD of all the pictures she took with three printouts. She measured everything and said it was consistent with 16w4dish. She let me listen to the heartbeat, 145. Apparently, I have an anterior placenta and she was a bit annoyed that it was the first I had heard of it. She did not like that my gyn had not previously told me. Overall, was so pleased.

Then I went to BRUS to get a chalkboard, my coworker's to pick up some baby stuff she was tossing out (including a barely used J Cole diaper bag that is so cute! and a barely used nursing pillow that runs $50 and the entire Baby Einstein dvd set). Then to the dollar tree to get cheap buttons and table decor. Then to Party City to get the more pricey decor. I plan to wake up and set everything up so that my family wakes up to it hehe. I'll take pics when it's all said and done.

I am just so over the moon that I get to see my mom's face and I don't have to buy new stuff. My heart sank a little looking at the cute girl accessories at BRUS but then I remembered boys are so dapper.

going to eat dinner then will stop being self centered and see what everyone else is up to


----------



## gigglebox

So I read your nub thread and apparently I guessed pink? I don't remember doing that. I thought I was blue this whole time...guess not :( lol

So thrilled for you and can't wait for pics of the reveal!


----------



## campn

Dobby, I know the girly stuff always make me feel overwhelmed, but if you like anything, send them my way :haha:

Where's J!?! I miss her!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn I am so glad to hear they are getting their rainbow baby. :)

Gigs I hope you are feeling better now and over the weird meat thing

Still that class sounds like so much fun!!! I agree, hopefully its just coming and going and leaving you to enjoy your day.

Michelle Im glad the appointment went well. Thats awesome that you are getting the genetic testing. It definitely makes things feel like they are happening soon since they do it so early, but just think youre a few weeks from know your babys sex and health! Woot woot also congratulations tater tote

Jez yikes sorry about the shat. Hopefully you didnt get any in your mouth as you screamed

Kity awww yay that is so nice that they are excited!

Green yikes I cant believe it just came out in the shower! That always freaked me out that they could come out while you are in the bathroom or on your period but they might just come out without you knowing.

Wookie ty I thought I would hate seeing him in 3D since they typically freak me out but I instantly fell in love. Im really considering going back at 24-28 weeks. She said I shouldnt come in later than that due to the anterior placenta blocking too much the later you get. Its a little heartbreaking how much he looks like ex. Who last night asked to move in and this morning told me to please go away. At least he said please? *insert eye roll* At one point he had both his arms up like a body builder and the tech labeled it like father like son when i mentioned ex was a body builder. I didnt tell her we split, so it stung a bit but I thought that was nice of her to do that.

Campn lol I do have some girl stuff but I think Jules is too big for it now because I bought it as nb and 3m. :( I just love the whole tights and bows and daiudgsuauiso cute.

J, I agree I miss you too!!!

So I told the grandmother that her first great grandchild is a boy and she was mad disappointed lol. I think its because she had 5 boys, and 3 of them were bipolar and her favorite died. And then she has three granddaughers who have been super fun for her. Ohhhh weeeelll too bad so sad


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh dobs she'll get over it and love him like crazy! There is such a special bond between kiddos and their grandparents. 

So did you tell ex yet about baby? I don't know how you deal with the flip floppy ness. 

And bummer about the placenta, but at least you know and you won't have to worry in a few weeks wondering why you haven't felt movement yet. Can't believe This is the first you heard of it!

Meat grossness went away....but i had chicken for dinner, which I was all about, but thinking back on it makes me want to hurl. So weird, feels like parts of the first tri all over again.

Can't believe I've only got ten weeks to go as of tomorrow :shock: I meet my surgeon on the 28th and will probably get my c section date that day.

I can't believe how soon he'll be here! Ahhhhhh


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Gigs I did. I told him last night. He like called and yelled and hung up for like 3 hours. Then I fell asleep for a while. And then he texted that he couldn't sleep and I texted back. So he called and apologized for yelling at me. Then I fell asleep. Then he texts asking about if I want to still be with him and move in and blah blah and I was like dude it's 3am. I'm not dealing with you at 3am. So I texted him today to ask if he was serious and he said "I don't know or care right now" so I said cool story bro and left it at that. He knows my number.

Sorry to hear about the nausea coming back. :(

And that is crazy! Omg excitingggggggggggg


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf. Is he bipolar? Can't remember if that was a thing or not. I guess having this roller coaster of emotions is to be expected though...but he needs to figure it out, then call, not call a million times...oh well. He'll figure it out and I hope it's something you can be happy with.

So I know I haven't shared any boy stuff pics but I got this today and I think it's the cutest onesie I've bought <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0501.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Well he called like 3 I just mad it sound worse than it was because I was tired af and just wanted to go to bed hahaha. He's just processing. I think because although i have said I'm pregnant/keeping it. Yesterday was the first time he's REALLY heard it since I passed the termination cut off and he had his oh s*** moment.

OMG GIGS I freaking LOVE Toothless. I have a similar set from Target but I'm too lazy to go find it. Our boys will be matchy matchy <3


----------



## gigglebox

Dawww yay! Snap a pic when you find it, I wanna seeee! Toothless is the unofficial name of hubs' car but we both forgot lol

And first HTTYD was the best one.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I'm sure your grandma will get over it lol did you tell your mom or will she be surprised too? Yikes your ex sounds.....unstable at the moment lol well hopefully yall can come to some sort of civil relationship.

Gigs love the onsie, dh loves those dragon movies lol I would like them more if the guys voice wasn't so annoying lol was there a reason you are doing a csection? I can't remember if you said. 

I'm a raging hormonal mess and I have no idea wtf I'm so mad about. But I've been scary angry since I got home. I yelled at my girls and then cried because "the kitchen was a mess". I feel gross, i look gross...I'm just miserable and I feel bad for yelling. I'm just a mess. Sorry for ranting :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

He called and then I called back and he's like nope don't want to talk now... mad annoying lol

When I go upstairs I will look for the toothless thing Target stopped selling it so can't find a pic and agreed the first is the best

Still I bet you look amazing :hugs: don't feel bad for raging


----------



## campn

Still, sorry hun hormones are such a b! I've done that so many times but hey the kitchen will never ever be clean and it's a sign of life and family you've been blessed with right!? <3 

Gigs, can't believe how close you're getting! 10 weeks will fly by as 10 hours. I already forgot how it was like being pregnant! 

Dobby, I'm so glad you told him what you did. Sorry but he doesn't keep playing hot and cold when he wants to. Are you going to put him on the birth certificate? Ask for child support? How involved will he be? (Sorry if you've already answered this, or just pm me if you don't feel like posting it on here, or just ignore my nosy self)


----------



## DobbyForever

I would like him in the certificate but I think that's going to be a court battle
I'm definitely going for child support and my stepdad is ready to go to war
I try to involve him (appointments and pictures) but he denies. I won't stop him from being involved but I doubt he will other than to get out if child support


----------



## Fern81

Congrats on a boy dobby, you're going to enjoy him so much!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Why is time going so slowly!!!! I still have 25 days until my early gender scan XD!!! I thought pregnancy made it all go quickly!! I think I'm broken haha!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs!!!! Congrats! I'm so happy for you. Boys are the sweetest little things. I always am like "aww I wish I had a girl" when I go shopping because boy clothes kinda suck. 

Still- ugh hormones. Just go to bed and start over tomorrow. And don't be too hard on yourself it really just is hormones. 

I forgot who asked about the mirena. This one they put into place when they did my c-section but my fix checked last week and she said it looked perfect. So that's probably why it fell out. But my first one moved after 2 1/2 years! I'm taking it as a sign and not getting another one. Now it's trying to find new bc because I am not ready for 3. Omg can you imagine?!!!


----------



## shaescott

Greenie 3 under 2? That sounds scary. Yeah, I would look at other options. Maybe the arm thing? I feel like you wouldn't be able to take bcp reliably cuz you're so busy with the boys. Maybe the shot?


----------



## kittykat7210

Shot might be better to start with as long as you remember every 3 months, because once you get the implant it's hard to get taken out and if you have an experience like mine then you will want it taken out, it took almost a year for them to take mine out despite me complaining within a couple of months of having it!


----------



## shaescott

Forgot to say, Still, it's just the pregnancy hormones plus stress. It's not your fault. I'm sure the girls forgive you. Have some herbal tea or something of the like, and take some deep breaths. You can do this.


----------



## shaescott

I just realized, it's so funny how we're in the TWW forum and most of us aren't in the TWW at all. But it's cool, cuz I like seeing the pregnancy progressions and the baby pictures. And I'm just an awkward straggler who's generally none of the above haha! Kinda feel like I'm in a TWW rn but that's just cuz of my mom and her stupid dream. I wouldn't think twice if not for that goddamn dream! I've been doing this crap for too long to think twice every time I have sex in my fertile window.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I had the thing in my arm and it was so miserable. I bled forever. Literally bled for 6-8 weeks off one then bled again. I'll have to look into the shot. Share is right I can't remember to take my blood pressure meds bc would be no different. And I'd rather not deal with condoms.


----------



## Twag

:happydance: YAY for team :blue: I am so so happy for you :happydance: and he is so cute in the 3D picture :cloud9:

*sorry I am late to the party*


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhhh congrats on team blue Dobby :blue: thrilled for you lovely


----------



## DobbyForever

Better late than never! But I do love that we talk so much 12 hours is late :rofl:

I have a coworker who has a friend with 3 under 3 like gl with that lol apparently it's just about as much fun as it sounds but the bright side is once they all hit school age it'll be easier. They have a great attitude about it.

So he called me again last night. I finally put my foot down and was like wtf is with the flip flopping. He said that one part of him is not ready to be a dad and would have preferred to wait 3-5 years at least but another part recognizes that this is his son and he knows what the studies say about kids from broken homes and he hates people who grow up to be drains on society (not to imply I can't raise a decent human being) so he would want his kid to have two parents who care. And it bothers him that he feels this inexplicable, though minor, attachment to the baby.


----------



## shaescott

Ah I see Dobby... at least he does feel an attachment to the baby, however minor. I don't know that he is ready to be a parent, and I'm not sure if co-parenting in the same house would work, but I hope he is at least part of the baby's life.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh he also said he missed me and loves me and told me about his day. We wouldn't co-parent in the same house as two single people because I need zero of that but we would be together and he would just nut up lol. But it is nice to hear he feels something for the baby. Idk he has like 5 months to figure that out lol


----------



## gigglebox

Let's see if i remember everything I just read...

Agreed that hiccup's voice from HTTYD is super annoying. But i still loved the movie.

Dobs, I think he'll come around, especially if he brings himself to look at ultrasound pics. And also because it's a boy, and because of his own background/childhood. He will probably feel quite protective once the baby isn't just an abstract thought anymore. I'm glad he is showing signs of someone who wants to be involved (versus ignoring you or accusing the baby of not being his, etc.). Guess we'll see...he's literally just found out so yeah, as you said, he's got some time to sort through his shit before baby is here.

Green, I'm actually from a 3 under three family :) it had it's perks growing up, like us kids all entertaining each other and being close to the same developmental stages so we were generally enjoying similar activities (like playing outside, certain shows, building forts, etc.). On the down side, middle bro and i were constantly in competition with each other. We fought a lot...though i fought with my oldest bro, too, but not as much. The did at times team up to pick on me though. But i had a father that was not protective of me at all. Instead of getting upset that two boys were punching their youngest sister, formexample, he'd tell me not to tattle or half heartedly yell "stop picking on your sister" from the other room. As adults, my oldest brother and i have a strong bond, he's one of my best friends. Middle bro is a POS and prison bound so...

Still, hormones suck. I've definitely had those self pity parties about how i look/feel. Gestating is tough work!

Grrrr can't remember what else.

I had a time hop photo of me pregnant with Des pop up yesterday :shock: it was me at 33 weeks and i was HUGE. Really makes me want to eat better but it's so hard :( i've been trying prenatal workout videos but i know i need to eat better or i'll end up as huge as i did with Des.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and Kit, time only flies after the big scans. Time leading up to the scan is sooooo slow...then you get the anatomy scan, and it feels like baby arrives a few short days later :haha: 

Ok so baby is the size of a basket of wings? Not impressed with your comparisons recently, baby sizer.


----------



## kittykat7210

I hoped after my 12 week scan it would be better but it's not, and I only have 4 days before my longest ever pregnancy..., in terms of sizers I found one that is weird and wonderful animals, and I'm a clownfish at the moment apparently XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo kit that sounds cute!!!! Waaaaanttttt. And I agree time to 12 zoomed by then 12-16 was torture.

Gigs lol basket of wings. That was one thing that tugged on my heartstrings the tech did all her measurements and said he weighed 6 ounces. Heart melt. But you know re eating I think you look fab post Des and in all your pics


----------



## kittykat7210

But time to 12 for me felt like eternity so what on earth is going to happen 12-17 for me XD


----------



## DobbyForever

awww hugs I hope it goes by quickly. 

Btw gigs I did not forget about the onesie it's just super dark


----------



## DobbyForever

Found it. I bought like nb, 3m, and 6m cuz I freaking love toothless and I could tell they were getting ready to stop selling it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9335.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kittykat7210

OMG that's adorable!! I love it XD

Who's next to find out gender? Michelle did you say you were getting a blood test?


----------



## shaescott

Dobby I definitely think 5 months is enough time to figure out what he wants. I hope that whatever he chooses, things work out for the best for your little boy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I hope so too. I just want him to make up his mind. I can deal with either outcome but I don't want him coming in and out of the baby's life so it was nice to have him acknowledge he doesn't want to do anything to intentionally mess up our kid.

Still I think it is Michelle


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHH dobby that is so cute! I would have got this one in other sizes too but it was literally the last one. Only $3!


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats on having a little boy 
Dobs!

Afm I feel like crap- sore throats congestion etc and to top it off my OB office called asking when/where I had my labs done as they haven't gotten the results yet. They said usually it only takes 2 days for those results. But I didn't do it through their office and the hospital lab due to the insurance not paying 100%. If I have labs done at quest diagnostic it pays 100% and I don't have to pay acopay or have it go to my deductible. So they grudgingly let me do it at quest and now the results are nowhere to be found. Of course I had it done late Tuesday so results may not be in till Monday since they have to send off they blood etc. argh I wish I wasn't so cheap lol


----------



## gigglebox

Did you call quest dx to find out where labs were sent to? Ugh they're so frustrating. It was through that lab i was misdiagnosed with severe b12 deficiency and had to give myself shots in the stomach for a week until they figured it out :roll: 

--

My name is gigglebox and I am a crochet addict.

Guys, I've knit two more hats and am making one now for my SIL's baby...hers will be due in the fall so I'm excited I may have hats to make with purpose.

That is, opposed to my late spring baby who may only need a hat or two in the early days, if that.


----------



## TexasRider

Nah the nurse said she was gonna call and see what the status was and that they probably would be in on Monday. Or at least she hoped so. I guess if they are gonna be undependable then I will have to use my doctors in house lab and pay the extra-sigh


----------



## baby D

Aww Dobs yay for the baby boy!! And he's going to be so gorgeous -- just look at him! Too scrumptious! Also good to hear the dad is coming round!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- it all went by really slow for me. Even at the end. It felt like there was a couple weeks between Christmas and when I had them but it was only 5 days! 

Dobs- I truly believe whatever he chooses will be the best for all 3 of you. You're such a strong woman you would be amazing either way. 

Gigs- I wish I knew how to crochet! I tried one. I failed and gave up. Show us the hats! Unless you've already shown and I missed it. 

Tex- sorry you're feeling crappy. It's that time of year. Hopefully they get your results soon. If not I would call quest myself and throw a fit. I would have gone there too since it's cheaper. 


So we've had tons and tons of rain here all winter. Everything is flooded. Last weekend we were stranded at home because we live in the country and all the roads were flooded. The freeway had been flooded off and on too. If anyone has heard of the Oroville Dam (it's been national news) that's north of us and part of it might break! There's so much water and it has nowhere to go. Not to mention every storm brings these crazy winds. It's like 24mph winds right now and our house feels like it's going to fly away.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh green that sounds so scary!! Hope it stops flooding soon!


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie I'm actually from that area so I know what you're talking about. There are actually environmentalist groups that are fighting to not have the dam fixed which is ridiculous and then CA doesn't even have the money to fix it. Such a mess. I hope it doesn't affect you!

Kitty it's dragging for me too.

Michelle did you find out which test they plan to have you do? 

AFM sick as a dog today.just Had my prenatal registration and the lovely nurse told me she had lost a baby at 20 weeks and was very sympathetic. Did all my blood draws which made me more sick, and they set me up with a midwife, who I'll see on March 10th for my first ultrasound.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, sounds like they'll take good care of you!

Yikes Green, hope it doesn't break and that they can fix it before it becomes a problem! Reminds me of a few years ago when it felt like the weather dumped a ton of snow on us for weeks. I think in the same month we had a 30" storm, then 18", then 20"...and i think there was another 5" storm in there. I hated being stuck in the house! And shoveling all that snow was brutal, especially because we lived on a shared driveway, so that had to be dug out too! 

And our neighbor across the driveway was such a douche. We hated him. He was the seller of our house when we bought it and screwed us so hard when we purchased (you'd think he'd play nice as a neighbor!). Once during one of the big storms, he stayed inside and some of our nice neighbors shoveled his driveway. I saw that a-hole peek out his window and watch them! He didn't even come our to help! Then he came out when it was pretty much done like, "oooh! Wow thank you!" :growlmad: lazy ass hat. He was this guy in his early 40's, so not like he needed any help.

Eventually he was foreclosed and moved, thank god. He wad a thorn in our side, always calling the HOA on us for stupid violations (liked chipped paint on a porch pillar, parking in front of our own house, etc.)

I'll take pic of the hats when i'm done :) the one i'm working on it way too big so guess i'll be making another :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congrats Dobs! :D

It's all going far too fast AND dragging at the same time for me - on one hand, I feel like I've been pregnant forever - on the other, April is the month after next. And if I hadn't miscarried, I would be holding a newborn round about now - and it was only one cycle of a difference &#128563;

I had three under three - it wasn't so bad, and it's definitely great now as they entertain each other. But I don't know any different :haha:

My friend had IVF to have her first baby, they put in two embryos but only one made it. When baby was 1, they decided to go again with the remaining two frozen embryos. This time, not only did both take, but one split, so they got triplets :haha: identical twin boys and a singleton - four under 2. Her mum practically moved in for the first year haha.

Anyway. Radio silence from me probably for the next week or so - Generation 2 has launched on Pokemon Go so I'ma be busy running about (or waddling sedately may be more accurate) in parks, chasing imaginery digital creatures on my phone...


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness four under 2!!! That's crazy I think I'd get a whole army to move in with me to help with that XD


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes at 4 under two...I could barely handle 1 under 5 :haha:

I never got into Pokémon go but that is strictly because I know I'd get addicted and I really don't have time for a new addiction. Crocheting is filling the void quite nicely.


----------



## StillPraying

I never got into pokemon go because I'm just not into anything technology related lol

M+S my momma had Irish twins and she said it was fantastic. Hard at times, but she loved it. I have a friend who has 4 that are 4 and under. She also loves it. So I guess it just depends on the person. It sounds like it worked for you! OMG I cant believe April is so soon!

Gigs that guy sounds like a Dick. I would have shoveled all of my snow onto his driveway.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Winds are up to 34mph! And I don't think that includes the gusts. It's pretty scary. 

MS- you'll be delivering so soon! I can't believe you are 30 weeks already. 

Gig- that sounds crazy with all that snow. And funny story we had a neighbor just like that at our old house. But she was really old and a straight up bitch. She was the kind of old lady who was super rude right to your face and never even realized it. When we moved in DH and I weren't married and she called him my husband (I never corrected her) and then goes "oh I mean your boyfriend, right? Well I guess that's okay. Young love I guess. Maybe someday" I can't remember exactly
How the rest of the conversation went but she was definitely not thrilled that we were 'living in sin'. She also told the same story hundreds of times about her friend who said they needed a little color in their family (she was white) and she was say "oh no now my granddaughter married a Mexican! You know that Chrissy she likes them" like okay old lady you are definitely racist. She called the HOA on us saying we didn't pick up our dog poop which we definitely did. Anyway she got us kicked out.
Wow sorry that was a long story lol


----------



## StillPraying

When I came back from my appointment my boss had left a note that I needed to go see him. So I did, and he informed me that one of the girls at work had lost her baby (went to her first ultrasound and no heartbeat ) and asked that I would call her. I understand why he is asking me, but at the same time, I don't know her well and I'm not sure if I'm someone she would want to talk to? Not sure what to do. I though about just sending a text message letting her know that I'm here if she wants to talk.


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> When I came back from my appointment my boss had left a note that I needed to go see him. So I did, and he informed me that one of the girls at work had lost her baby (went to her first ultrasound and no heartbeat ) and asked that I would call her. I understand why he is asking me, but at the same time, I don't know her well and I'm not sure if I'm someone she would want to talk to? Not sure what to do. I though about just sending a text message letting her know that I'm here if she wants to talk.

I would be really pissed off if my boss told anyone I had a miscarriage, especially if I hadn't announced yet, had she told you herself about her pregnancy?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, congrats on team blue, so happy for you!

Green, hope the flooding goes down! I know the threat as we lived near the German Alps, and when it rained our rivers usually became a threat. Although we lived up on a mountain, we still had to cross a river. More then once did they close the bridge which was our only way home if we visited the neighboring village.
My brother just sent a video from California and I was surprised how green it was! He did say they had gotten more rain then usual. No idea where he is in relation to you tho..


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty yes, everyone knew, and she knew about my loss with Luke. It's different in the military because we're all brothers and sisters. It's not like the civilian world. He told her that he would have me call her and I guess she gave him her number to give to me.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm not sure what test I'm having yet. I'm supposed to call next week to schedule. I'm also going to have to find out what my insurance covers. It's always a toss up. 

Still, I think texting is a good idea. That way she can reach out if she wants to talk. 

Green, I hope the flooding doesn't get too bad. So scary about the dam.

I can't remember anything else. Feeling exhaused and had a pain in my side all day. Feels like when you get a cramp from running. I'm pretty sure it's just gas-related as it's not the first time I've had it this pregnancy, but it is annoying. Already looking forward to my next scan, which may be a NT one? Just want to keep making sure baby is ok and get out of first tri!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green stay dry and safe! I drove through a few deep puddles on my way to my mom's and my brother's flight was almost cancelled (he was the last flight they let out from his airport to San Jose). I can't imagine things over there. 

Tex ugh hope your results get in soon :( 

Still yay got all that prenatal registering. I'm glad the nurse was kind, but sorry all the tests made you sick :(

Gigs ew that guy sounds awful. Can't wait to see the hats

MS lol omg my mom caught like 23 new ones last night. Happy hunting! And I just realized you are also in the final stretch! Yay! I can't imagine 4 under 2. Miracle parents.

Still that is super illegal. He cannot share medical info like that unless maybe she asked him? Idk that wouldn't sit well with me. I think a I'm here text is just fine. She can open up if and when she is ready. Jk just saw she knew. But yeah text is good. 

Michelle exciting! I think it should be your nt scan which I looooved


----------



## StillPraying

I think I'm asking the wrong group. Its different in the military. We're all brothers and sisters and we take care of each other, and support each other when we go through hard times. She, like most of us, is not from CA. She has no family here, only her fellow service members. I understand you guys are concerned about "medical confidentiality" but a MC is no different than a death in the family. You need to have people around you to help you cope. They approached me because I've been through it. They had already asked her, because she gave them her number to give to me. This isn't someone just telling people in the office "oh she had a MC, so give her a call". This is someone who everyone looks up to like a father figure who is asking one sister to look out for another sister. I really don't think I can make any of you understand, because I highly doubt you care for your coworkers the way that Marines care about each other.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still I totally understand what you mean. Well as much as someone outside of the military can. I would just call her and let her know you are there for her if she needs it. I think it would be nice to have someone to turn to if she needs it but without being pushy. Since we alll cope with things differently she may not want or be able to talk about it but knowing you're there with a phone call rather than a text (more personal) would be nice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah my stepdad said UCMJ (military code of military justice) is different from regular stuff. I totally get supporting each other (like green said as much as someone outside of the mc can) and I'm glad you can be there for her. I just misread (was on my phone so didn't see this page) and thought she hadn't told people/he gave you the number without asking her first so I was like wwwaaaait at least run it by her first. I hate my coworker's haha two faced competitive a**holes :rofl:

And agree with Green again. Call or text, but giving her the space to say as much or as little as she wants. Could y'all set up a meal train type thing? Just one less thing for her to think about


----------



## kittykat7210

Just saw this, yeh I understand, I get it it's different, and if you think she gave permission then yeh I would definitely call her, I just thought that your boss was being insensitive hence I was a little angry, but I get it. I went through a miscarriage without anyone but hubby, but I'm a very private person in real life and it would make me feel worse if I thought everyone was talking about me. My family don't know about my second miscarriage, and they only know about my first because I told them at 12 weeks just as I did with them this time, and apart from physical distance I consider myself very close to all my family!


----------



## DobbyForever

So I let slip to my mom that I knew and my plans of surprising them went out the window. I wanted them to wake up to everything out and decorated. I still had to buy a table cloth and bake cupcakes in these holders with cute toppers. But oh well. And they wouldn't wait to move things for the aesthetics. The balloons are sitting in the trunk :rofl: waste of $25 oh well
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9349.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9340.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9350.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## StillPraying

Oh wow you had way more boy votes! Lol was your mom excited?


----------



## gigglebox

Green, what do you mean she got you "kicked out"? Kicked out of the HOA? How does that work? Where I was the HOA was mandatory, in fact if you didn't pay your fees they could put a lean on your house.

Still, so sorry for her loss and sorry for you too as I'm sure this stirs up some bad memories :hugs: If I were in your shoes, I'd call her and ask if she wanted to get coffee. I think that's a oretty standard universal code for "do you want to talk?" And it leaves the ball in her court. She can either agree or say "maybe some other time"...but I'm sure she'll appreciate you reaching out either way. Honestly, even if you aren't besties, it really helps to talk to someone who's been there. When I had the bad scan results with DS1, and the dr's suggested chromosome abnormality, I actually got lunch with a coworker her lost her baby at 15 weeks to downs. She went throug everything I did...when I was awaiting results and sorting through my emotions, it was really helpful to talk to her as no one else could relate to my situation.

Afm...had a paint class tonight. It was 11 students, and it was a shit show thanks to the poor planning at the restaurant. There were 6 students who came together and wanted to eat first. They arrived early, but the restaurant was slow, and then they sat and served them at the table we were painting at! This meant I had to wait for them to finish eating before i could even set up...then the d bag waiter wouldn't bus the table, so we started clearing plates ourselves, stacking them on empty tables. In the end we started about 30-40 minutes late. I am so thankful the other students were patient! I am so sore though...my feet and back aren't feeling so great. If I am feeling beat tomorrow I may have to give up on classes until after Levin arrives :(

Eta they sat us next to the pool tables so a couple students had to move out of the way for players to make shots :roll:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs so cute! I thought you already told your mom? Did she not know about the gender scan? And what was her reaction?! I see she voted pink :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Balloons
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9352.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom didn't know about the scan and so she thought I cancelled my registry appointment. When I said I hadn't she put two and two together that I knew so I fessed up. Of course in the version I told her the scan cost half as much as it really did lol

She is super excited to get her grandson :). She voted pink because I was acting cool and she thought I would have been my hype for a boy. My brother switched to blue after reading manly men produce more girls lol

As for the votes, I thought it would look silly to have only three so I posted a quick be here in spirit and cast your votes 15m before. I agree I was shocked everyone leaves blue

Kk off to get the wet dogs inside brb


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs sorry about the paint class, did you say anything to the manager? Hopefully you're not as sore tomorrow! 

Dobs I don't understand the black balloons? Do you pop all of them?

I miss J :( 

Random question but did anyone have bleeding during ovulation the cycle they got their BFP?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gigs sorry the class was a s* show but 11 people!!! You go! Definitely relax and I hope the soreness goes away

Still I think it's a game. They put confetti in one balloon but you don't know which so you pop them until you find it. I'm sure you could ask and ham it up for dramatic effect. I did not but I rarely ever bleed around O


----------



## DobbyForever

Or shake them ( I just did) to find it lol


----------



## StillPraying

I've seen videos where they had small black balloons filled with paint and they had to pop them with darts....I was like no wed be there for days because I'd never hit one :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

I saw a video like that! It was some rich cali couple. They hired a videographer and a photographer for the gender reveal party. They did darts, all balloons yellow except one...it was very exciting as it came down to the last balloon...which was also yellow. Turned out the photographer rigged it and brought out a giant confetti balloon for them to pop for a photo together. It was cute but also soooo long...took forever to pop the dart board balloons!


----------



## gigglebox

The manager is a friend of mine and agrees the place is run like crap.


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> I saw a video like that! It was some rich cali couple. They hired a videographer and a photographer for the gender reveal party. They did darts, all balloons yellow except one...it was very exciting as it came down to the last balloon...which was also yellow. Turned out the photographer rigged it and brought out a giant confetti balloon for them to pop for a photo together. It was cute but also soooo long...took forever to pop the dart board balloons!

Gigs I saw that one too! I was like ffs hit them let's go I have other videos to watch and then for them all to be yellow hahah. A woman on here was thinking of doing something similar. Using confetti pinata but having the confetti come out white than like haha jk back up balloon box. I like them when they are quick.

Still I've seen the darts thing with yellow and one pink or blue or they have to hit so many blues or pinks to confirm so they have both blue and pink but you don't know which it'll be.

Not gonna lie, I beast moded all the dart games at carnivals. Which is hilarious because I can't see for poo

back to Gigs that's too bad. I hope because your friend is a manager that you got a deal to have your class there


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- I did not bleed around I time ever. In fact I don't think I ever had bleeding mid-cycle ever. 

Dobs- omg so cute!!! I love all the decorations. We had a gender reveal party and didn't have all that lol 

Gig- oh we were renting. She complained to the hoa about dog poop that wasn't ours, the HOA sent a letter to the management company and they were like she wit what... you're not supposed to ave a dog! They said get rid of him and we said bye Felicia. In our defense he was how we coped with the mc. Well how DH did anyway. 

For our gender reveal (I may have already told you guys) we filled balloons with paint and shot them with a bow and arrow. It's a hobby DH and I both do so it was fun. We had 4 balloons 2 blue 2 white. I'll have to find the picture.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Greenie party city and dollar tree
$10 splurge item was the chalkboard from brus
$17 at party city for boy scratchers, a bag of boy Hershey kisses, 6 team blue or pink wristbands, the 10 piece girl or boy decor set, girl or boy napkins, girl or boy plates.
$8 at dollar tree for pink and blue shoes, strollers, and team pink or blue ribbons.
But realistically I could have just gotten the scratchers and 10 piece decor for $10 and moved on. But any time I am decorating on a budget, dollar tree and party city works out nicely.

I remember you mentioning it because I thought yup green is my hero lol shooting at things with a bow and arrow


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still, was that the girl who was already wearing her maternity uniform? Poor thing. I told everyone about mc - and SO many people had stories of their own to share, I mean I knew in theory how common it was, but because no-one ever talks about it, it can be so isolating and you feel like you're the only one ever.

Gigs, sorry the restaurant was a farce. Your friend is the manager, isn't it her job to make it run? That's what I employ managers for, anyway :haha:

Super cute Dobs, and you guys have the right idea - party for everything! Your mum is doing great - I think I'm only on about 14 of the new things (I only managed to go out for about an hour yesterday and haven't done any evolutions yet) but hopefully head out today once the kids are away :D

Mrs G - sorry, hopefully the storm has passed now but I did giggle at 30mph winds. I saw you put 24mph in the first mention and thought it was a typo :haha: they start grounding planes and close off open bridges to high-sided vehicles like lorries and buses at about 60mph wind here. Once the gusts reach 90-100mph they start closing shops and send people home. I'd love to live somewhere where it isn't windy, it is one of my most hated weathers.


----------



## kittykat7210

I remember almost getting stuck in London because I was travelling up north and it was cheaper to go via London, but they had cancelled all the trains going up north because of 90mph winds, they actually ended up sending one up which I ran to make sure I got but a 5 hour journey turned into 13 hours because they had to keep stopping! I was only 16 and had never travelled alone before haha


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, my manager friend is a sweet heart but she keeps working these jobs at shit restaurants where they want her to turn it around and get more business in, but don't tive her much to work with. The paint nights are an attempt to bring in revenue because the students almost always buy drinks, and sometimes buy food. I take a small cut in my fee ($5 off what i usually charge) to get people in, but the restaurant itself doesn't take a cut of my profit.

M&s, forgot to mention one of my students last night was from Scottland. It was funny because 3 people asked her where she was from, and it was a different answer each time (Scottland, UK, England). It was funny watching her become more vague with an answer the more she was asked, lol. I enjoyed talking with her, she was very nice and my god, I love y'alls accent <3

Green did you see our pic on the other page?
We did something similar, but had my SIL and BIL throw hatchets at a ballow tied to a wood pallet (one of our favorite red neck games :haha: )


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs Congrats on a baby boy!!!! So happy for you!

Hope everyone else is well! Crazy busy here, I have not had a day off in over a month and I am starting to feel a bit crazy, I plan on just doing my reg 40 hours a week starting in April and I cannot wait, I feel like when it comes time to push baby out I will be too tired at this rate. Lol.

J I hope your doing okay sweetie!


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, I had midcycle bleeding right before O once, but it was not a BFP cycle, just a long cycle with a really late O. 

Love hearing about all the gender reveal stories and ideas! I'm pretty sure DH and I won't do one though and will just announce to family and friends via calls/Facebook since everyone is kinda scattered throughout the country.


----------



## DobbyForever

So did you know according to my pre med brother babies are actually still very underdeveloped at birth which is why they are so helpless compared to the majority of other animals, but the only reason we give birth around 40 weeks is that our bodies literally cannot support their growth for too much longer. 

Kit that is terrifying! The worst I had I was 19 in Spain and they sent me to the wrong terminal because the gate and terminal changed, but nobody in that terminal spoke English and my high school Spanish was not cutting it. Then when I finally made it to Geneva, my taxi driver said something and shooed me out quickly. I didn't realize my dorm was in an alleyway not where he dropped me off and it started raining and people kept directing me to the wrong dorms so finally I said eff it and turned my data on and called my professor's assistant 

Awww gigs that was nice of you to offer to bring down the price to bring people in and yeah I bet they would buy drinks and snacks or like that one group just eat there first. I also remember your hatchet cuz that was also ballerific

Future you are epic. Hope you get a break soon! Idk how people do it, I'm starting to lose my breath at work. My students are so sweet and bring me chairs or come to me. But it kills me because my program always went on about how good teachers circulate constantly not sit in a chair lol yesterday was also the first time I ran out of breath just setting up the dogs in my room here/carrying the bigger one.

Michelle you could do something simple and have your parents skype in or FaceTime. My other brother was supposed to but my mom changed the plan so his twin just snap chatted him, but he did call in to vote


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh do by I think yours is worse, I rang my mum when it was cancelled and almost asked her to pick me up (4 hr drive, was about 8pm) but luckily the train person I had just been speaking to told me to keep an eye on that train and as soon as it says a platform run or you won't get on, so little 5 ft me was running with a massive suitcase filled with 2 weeks worth of clothes through a station I had never been to before trying desperately to get on this train XD! But honestly if it was a different language I would be screwed!


----------



## Michellebelle

Btw.. US ladies, target is running a 25% off sale on clothes! If I knew if I was having a boy or girl, I'd be all over that. Also, they have some really cute maternity dresses, but I don't want to spend money on those until I'm a little further along.


----------



## DobbyForever

Good looking out Michelle! The mat section in this town stinks and y'all have seen my stash of baby clothes lol

Kit Awww well I'm glad the train worked out. I feel like having a botched adult/teen travel experience is a right of passage and once you get through it you are suddenly much more capable lol but yeah if I had a dollar for every time I went to a stranger "excuse moi, je parle un peu de francais. Je suis American. He suis perdu. Ou est la universite s'il vous plait" or something like that lol. Lucky the rain hid my tears :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

I don't have any crazy travel stories to share lol 

Dobs do you not have a motherhood maternity near you? I always shop in their clearance section.

Michelle we also aren't near any family so we're doing a reveal video and putting it on Instagram for everyone:)

Gigs I take it your friend is still trying to turn that restaurant around? That's great you guys are helping each other out.

M+S yes it was the same girl :( her and I are not super close, but she had asked me about my mc a while back, I think when she was trying to get pregnant. She got pregnant like the second month off of bc, so hopefully if she chooses to try again she won't have a hard time. I just sent her a text message letting her know I was here for her if she needed anything. I don't want to bombard her with phone calls because I know I didn't want to talk to anyone. But my aunt who has had 3 losses texted me and it meant a lot that she knew what I was going through. Sorry that was long lol

I asked about the bleeding because I never had it before, but then after Luke I had pink cm one cycle, but the cycle I got my bfp I had bleeding. Like I thought it was my period had to wear a liner bleeding. So I was just curious if anyone else had ever had that.


----------



## DobbyForever

We have a Motherhood Maternity in the outlet mall down in Gulroy (1ish away). We almost went the other weekend but we were tired. My mom says that even as an outlet store it is still pricey though lol but don't they do a free pregnant gift with purchase? My cousin looooves their clothes

Still I'm so heartbroken to hear it was her. She is lucky to have such a wonderful community and you behind her.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs oh yeah theyre pricey, but their clearance is fantastic.i know sometimes they have gifts but i havent gotten anything in a while. We have a 2nd hand maternity shop here too thats pretty great :) 

Yeah its really sad and i feel for her. Its going to be so hard when she comes back to work because we have so many pregos right now :( only 4 people know about me. 

Supposed to go to ikea today but the psychopaths that rioted at BERKELEY are supposedly rioting in San Diego this weekend :( so not sure if we're going


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my. I'm glad my brother flew up yesterday then. His flight was the only one up to NorCal in the afternoon that wasn't cancelled. Phew! Is it the rioters that are going or just the Milo guy? Because Milo didn't riot. People rioted as a reaction to him coming to speak/the university's decision to allow him to practice free speech in a government funded facility. I think if the IKEA is a far distance away from where ever he is speaking should be fine. My brother at UCB was totally unaffected by it while we were all freaking out for his safety. but I hear you better safe than sorry.

I might try to convince them to go but the weather is so icky for driving.

That is tough to come back to so many preggos, but like you said you're a strong community so I'm sure you will all surround her with warmth and love and hopefully when she is ready to try she gets her rainbow quickly. I'm glad that she took time off though to heal and process.


----------



## campn

Michelle, thanks for the heads up on Target! Any specific brand or everything!? That plus the red card would save an additional 5% off!


----------



## campn

Re: The HOA. I wish I didn't live in a neighborhood that had one, they are complete jerks to everyone! They asked a neighbor to paint the outside of their house and it costs like $2000 or he'd be fined! I interfered and said that wasn't fair and the old HOA guy said how we should all have savings for that kind of stuff. I understand if you're in your 60es and retired you'd have extra to save to just waste on painting the outside of your house! But not younger families who have kids! 

Problem is if you want to buy a newer house here in Florida, most will have HOA


----------



## StillPraying

Campn thats why we decided not to buy a house in socal, down here they are all HOA. No thanks. 

Dobs no not milo, just the same groups that rioted when he spoke. Not sure what they came to riot against. Someone said it was the police academy? Supposedly it was last night but it has been pouring rain so hopefully that will keep them away, but i had wanted to take the girls to a museum first but im not sure if they would be in that area or if they were downtown. Dh thinks they were downtown.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have an HOA. They are useless lol. Everybody breaks all the rules. Nobody cares. It's expensive for the area, too. It was the only thing I didn't like about my condo. But oh well can't b* now lolol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo that stinks Still. I don't understand people like that. Hopefully they don't interrupt your weekend plans more than they already have :(


----------



## Michellebelle

Campn, I think it's all clothing, shoes and accessories according to the site! You have to use the cartwheel app in store or a code online (which they tell you on the site).

I agree about HOAs. I don't think I could ever live in a neighborhood that had one... unless I were buying a condo. Just too many rules... and in most HOA neighborhoods here, all the houses look very similar which is not for me. I like variety! The neighborhood I live in now has such a mix of houses. New modern ones to old Victorian and craftsman styles. A lot of the homes are from the 20s, 30s, and 40s. DH and I live in one from the 30s. They certainly have their quirks, but I much prefer a neighborhood in the city like this to the ones in the suburbs that all have HOAs. I don't think an HOA would fly in this neighborhood haha. Also my neighborhood has a lot of families and a few playgrounds and parks. We know a lot of our neighbors. It's really nice. I hope we don't have to move anytime soon. But I do have friends who love living in the suburbs with their HOAs! It's just not for me and DH.


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I am gonna change my ticker soon. All my docs are counting my due date as the 23rd now instead of the 20th, which would make me 9 weeks exactly today.


----------



## Cppeace

I could never live with a HOA. I hate enough that I live in town and have to follow some of the restrictions that entails.


----------



## M&S+Bump

HOA is like a factor type thing that manages the estate? We have that here but mainly we just have to pay them £100 a year and they come and cut the grass in the communal areas, and send letters telling us ball games aren't allowed. All the houses in the street were built at the same time by the same company so they all look the same anyway. And brick doesn't need to be painted :D


----------



## Cppeace

HOA Home Owner Association is totally dependent upon the area. Some are very lenient and let most stuff pass and some will fine you if your grass is longer than an inch, you paint your house a forbidden color, you park a car on the curb for more than a night, You have a rusty bbq pit, build a pavilion or something without permission, decided to start a small daycare out of your home ... The list goes on and on... It's basic job is supposedly about keeping property values up.


----------



## StillPraying

Some places the HOA isn't so bad, but there are others that are way too controlling in my opinion, such as you can't fly an American flag, can't have too many Christmas decorations, can't build your own deck....and this is on a house you own. No thanks. I understand wanting to keep a nice neighborhood and having rules to make sure people aren't becoming an eyesore, but seriously. They go too far in a lot of places.

Went to Ikea but that apparently was the place to be and it was uncomfortably packed so we made it a pretty short trip. But that's okay, I got the stuff I needed for my girls playroom and meatballs:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay meatballs and playroom things


----------



## Michellebelle

Yum! I could go for some IKEA meatballs right now. DH is making a lasagna tonight and dinner cannot come soon enough.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yikes! We park cars on the curb all the time, and had a broken down car on the front lawn (along with our two cars that run on the two driveways) for about six months - you can take a girl out of Hicksville but you can't take Hicksville out the girl :haha: I'd hate to live somewhere where they monitor your grass length!


----------



## JLM73

not at allllll caught up ...
Been on a bit of a break.
AF is here and I'm again NOT thrilled at looking at yet ANOTHER cycle...33 in a row now.
Also cd3 and left the little Clomid I have at the other house, which might I add will drop me back to only 50mg a day, so not feeiing really hopeful for this cycle.

Hubs did in fact get referred to a Urologist for the testicle lump- the scan report was very very vague...annnnnd the soonest he could get an appt if F-ing JUNE!!!!
:growlmad:

Hope you ladies are doing well, I promise to catch up soon- fighting tax filing errors at the moment.<3


----------



## DobbyForever

J! Huuugs you live!

Sorry about the tax stuff :(. And about hubs not getting an appointment until June :(. And the clomid:/af sitch. I hope everything sorts itself out soon :( :hugs:

I forgot who plays Pokémon lol but we went to half moon bay and I caught 25 of the new Pokémon hehe


----------



## StillPraying

J you're alive :hugs: no one had any babies or got a new bfp since your last visit so you didn't miss anything monumental. :haha:

Dobs I believe M+S is a Pokémon catcher lol she mentioned she would go ghost to catch new Pokémon lol 

so the group of rioters will be rioting in Mission Bay on Monday to "protest" the new president on presidents day i guess. Lol


----------



## shaescott

Still I'm so sorry about your coworker. I was hoping it wasn't the one who had switched to the maternity uniform early :(

As for the riots: I don't believe in riots, but I do believe in non-violent protests. The first amendment gives us the right "peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances". And you guys have the right to your own opinions, obviously, and the right to express them (also first amendment) and therefore, so do they. And I don't blame them wanting to protest the president (*ahem* our cheeto in chief aka lord lumpnuts [thats a creative anagram for his name lol]) although that's not the kind of thing a protest could actually change. Definitely would have to find serious evidence of treason to make any change there. But, my hatred for the current administration won't help anything and won't improve discussion here. I do hate when protests are near wedding venues. They've been planning that for a year and it gets ruined by protests? Seriously?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I agree. I think sharing opinions peacefully is the foundation of a true democracy, but this particular group is quite violent and extreme in their riots. So boo on them. I told my mom today that just because I allow people to share their opinion and try to understand them and empathize, it doesn't mean I have to agree. But we're both better because we had an open dialogue.

Still I'm glad you found out the when and where so you can avoid it

Afm I think I ate some bad food this morning and I have been feeling poopy since :(


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom just made me cry. I asked when dinner is because I want to go to Motherhood since they have a sale and some flowy shirts for sale/hoping to snag another free coupon/gift bag. I mentioned I was going and she jumped down my throat that I'm buying too much stuff (even though she just told me yesterday she thinks I should have more maternity clothes) because lots of women lose their babies in second tri and went on and on about how she lost two babies (5 months and 6 months pregnant) due to incompetent cervix. And then I told her I just want to enjoy my pregnancy and she wouldn't stop and then you throw in that I feel like my gyn didn't measure anything at my appointment at all and nobody told me I had an anterior placenta and I just feel like wtf is going on and now I'm sad


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Dobby. That was thoughtless of her. Most all losses happen in teh 1st trimester. Somewhere around 93% are before 13 weeks. Do something to cheer yourself up and go shop if you want to. This is your pregnancy, your body, your money and no one should dictate to you what you do or not.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: I just want to curl up and cry. I'm going to go anyway and hopefully it will cheer me up. Retail therapy does always make me feel better.


----------



## wookie130

J- Hey, hon. I'm friggin' so sorry you're now on month 33 of this rat race. I suppose things are feeling very futile at this point, and the frustration of it all has got to be overwhelming at times. :hugs: I'm sorry to hear your husband's appointment isn't until JUNE, of all things. Apparently they must not be terribly worried about it, if that's the case...at least that's my hope. Thinking of you, and we've all been missing you around here.

Dobby- Your mom seems to be projecting her own fears (based on her past experiences) onto you. I mean, sure, 2nd tri losses DO happen. But you know what? You have to carry on during pregnancy hoping and praying for the best outcome, especially if all has been well thus far, and things are looking positive, and baby seems fine at this juncture. If you don't, you will literally drive yourself insane. People die at all points of life...before birth, after birth, during childhood, in their teens, as adults, as seniors, etc. No one wants their loved ones to tiptoe around their life, no matter how long or short, really...so, enjoy every day you're pregnant, and celebrate the life your baby boy has so far, and make the experience memorable, and make it your own. Ccpeace is right, there is such a SMALL chance of a 2nd tri loss happening, that you're really moving out of the woods statistically. You're also being very closely monitored. Oh, and don't even worry, your gyn did measure everything, but she just may not have shared it with you...the anatomy scan in March will definitely be a much more thorough and closer look at all of those details with baby boy, and you should get lots of neat scan photos of individual body parts, such as fingers, toes, and other extremities. I had an anterior placenta with Oscar, and also a single umbilical artery with him as well (which is a bit more complicated than the placenta issue)...having an anterior placenta effects nothing, and again, it may be one of those things that your gyn just didn't feel the need to share, or overlooked sharing it with you. I can see a lot of ladies not giving a rip how the placenta is positioned (unless it's a previa, of course)...but yeah. Don't worry! Go shop! Enjoy this time of your life - you'll probably miss certain aspects of it once he's born. Now go spoil yourself, and that little fella. <3


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs as someone who has experienced a 2nd trimester loss, it's less than 5% chance of that happening. Also as someone who went through that, I refuse to let it destroy my hopes and stop me from enjoying this pregnancy. Enjoy it dobs, enjoy every damn minute of it :hugs: I'm sorry your mom made you sad, you know she has to be terrified that you will go through what she did. :hugs:

Shae no one is saying they don't have the right to express their opinions. However rioting, vandalism, hurting people and destroying public property and private property (just like at UC Berkeley, which happened because they wanted to PREVENT someone from using THEIR first ammendment) is not okay for any reason. San Diego has some beautiful buildings and awesome sites, and these disgusting people intend to come here and destroy things in the name of free speech. I don't care what your beliefs are, that is NOT okay.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby I'm so sorry about your mom's reaction :( I think you need a new OB if they really didn't measure or tell you about the anterior placenta. It seems incompetent doctors or other healthcare professionals aren't uncommon these days :(

On the protests, I hate that they are violent. It goes against everything liberals stand for. We believe in peaceful protest and negotiation. We may be loud, but we do not do physical harm. The people being violent are not true liberals. They're a party of their own. I don't support Hillary Clinton, you don't have to as a liberal. Anyone who values truth and humbleness and the like probably shouldn't, cuz she charged insane amounts for people to have dinner with her and insane amounts to speak at places, and boy does she lie (though every politician does). Talk about gold digger, she was already rich. True liberals believe in progress, positive change, peace, reducing poverty and helping the poor, helping the sick, loving each other, etc. I do think most of us still do believe that, though I think more liberals did in the past. I honestly don't believe someone who resorts to such violence is a true liberal. They're going against what we're supposed to stand for. They can start their own extremist group instead of dirtying the word liberal.

Edit: Still, I totally agree.


----------



## shaescott

Just read the good point on the OB. If she did measure and just not share, that's different. I would just be concerned if she didn't notice or measure at all.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs is it possible that your placenta wasn't anterior in your first ultrasounds? I Googled and they say that in the earlier months of pg your placenta can move. So maybe just ask your OB when they go? Also everything I've read says it doesn't cause any problems, you just may take longer to feel movements.

Shae every group has their extremists that make the rest look bad. It becomes a big problem when the majority of your group becomes extremist and does things in the name of your group. I'm just hoping they don't destroy anything. If they go downtown as some people think, they'll be right by the my girls favorite children's museum so I'm hoping they don't go near there :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. You made me feel a lot better. I told my mom and she has since apologized profusely. She is just scared that I'll go through what she went through, and she doesn't want me to get hurt. But she acknowledged it was thoughtless and I should enjoy my pregnancy and we're good. Dinner ended up taking forever and the store closes in an hour and takes 25m to get to (not counting parking and walking) so I am going to sneak out in the am before everyone wakes up so I don't miss breakfast.

I hope they don't end up doing anything dumb or destructive on Monday.

TBH that day she only scanned me because I was having anxiety but she was clearly exhausted (her patient before me was screaming bloody murder and she was running super late and I was one of the last appointments of the day) because she didn't measure the hb or fundal height or do much in the way of saving everything is fine. She immediately jumped into my anxiety and getting counseling and trying to get me to talk about stuff in front of my mom that my mom repeatedly told her I am not comfortable discussing with my mom then trying to pressure me into calling psychiatrist then having counselors blow up my phone the next day. I did change my gyn but I had booked this appointment before I changed and so I just kept it.


----------



## StillPraying

Maybe try a different OB or a midwife?


----------



## shaescott

Still I really don't think the majority is extremist. Maybe 10% tops. I assume about 95%+ hate Trump, but that doesn't make them extremist, the violence does. The women's March was not violent. If there were incidents, I'm sure they were isolated. Otherwise I would've heard a lot about the incidents. The media loves taking small incidences of violence and blowing them out of proportion. I'm not saying that violence is okay on a small level, it's not. Just saying the media makes it look way worse quite often. Riots on the other hand, different story... but also much less people. Boston had a peaceful march with the mayor of Boston saying we will continue to be a sanctuary city. We have one tomorrow protesting the suppression of science going on. They are peaceful protests, not riots. Not at all. Simply people exercising their rights.


----------



## StillPraying

The womens march trashed Washington DC. Left their garbage for everyone else to clean up, which was very disrespectful. There are lots of peaceful protests. But there is a difference between protests and riots. And the media is twisted, they'll show what they want.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have a different, much more attentive ob. This one usually is but I noticed the last few times I have been in she seems off her game. I just didn't want to reschedule which I regret now. Oh well.


----------



## campn

Michelle- thing is I HATE old houses, we have seen ones where they were completely updated but I still hated it, and I get creeped out by thoughts of bad juju or whatever. I've heard some scary stories about them. Also, the closets are always so small! 

Dobby- are you sure they didn't measure? Maybe they did but just didn't say anything. (Most techs are so quiet unless you almost interrogate them) and could be that they'll just measure at the anatomy scan when everything has developed and you get more accurate numbers. 

Why is the anterior placenta thing worrying you hun!? I had one, and my sister had one and they had ZERO effect on anything, it says it makes feeling the baby early on harder, but I felt Juliette at 8-9 weeks! It was actually great to have an anterior placenta cause in the end those kicks hurt! 

So sorry your mom was so blunt. I know you're so close with her so maybe she thought you wouldn't take it to heart, but I would personally tell her that hurt your feelings and you want to enjoy this pregnancy. Go get your shopping done and ENJOY THIS! It flies by!

J- Welcome back hun! Hope you're here to stay! <3


----------



## StillPraying

When is your next appointment? Maybe she's just overworked and she'll be better the next one. They're humans, so I'm sure it's possible it was just an off period of time for her.

I am having another terrible hormonal freak out. And I always get very angry/anxious and it's awful. Like I don't know how to calm down so I put my girls to bed (after getting mad at my 5 year old for complaining that she wanted a softy blanket:().....and now I'm holed up in my bed with orange juice so I don't pick a fight.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not the position itself. I know it affects nothing and the tech who told me explained what it is, means, and assured me I have nothing to worry about. It's just that for as many times as I have been scanned to not be told really bothers me. She didn't measure anything because I saw the screen/her the whole time which was about 30 seconds. She made my anxiety worse and really pissed me off trying to push counseling in front of my mom when I made specific notes to the other gyn/my file I do not discuss ex or my anxiety with my mom present. Caving and booking my private scan was the best money I ever spent.

And lol I hear you. I see old houses and first thought is haaaaauuuunnntttted

Is that a new pic of J or did I totally space lol she is so cute


----------



## DobbyForever

Still :hugs: at least you walked away. I'm sorry the hormones aren't being nice to your emotions :( 

I have my anatomy scan with a tech at the hospital on 3/20 and tbh I forgot when my next gyn appointment is, but I believe it isn't until I am 24 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also peace saw the two high readings so fxed o is soon and you catch that eggy


----------



## StillPraying

I've always had great luck with my anatomy scans that they always let me ask 4847484936282 questions and are super sweet, so I hope it's the same for you. I'm guessing maybe when she scanned it wasn't anterior at the time. But honestly, if you don't feel she's being attentive enough, definitely try someone else. I'd be royally pissed if I made a specific request and they completely disregarded it that way. Talk about no trust!

Campn I giggled at "bad juju" haha I'm opposite, I LOVE old houses. Love love them. Love history and all that, but I can totally see why they might creep some people out. I'd have a hard time if I knew the house had been the scene of a murder or suicide. My sister refused to by a house because there was a SIDS incident there. NOPE. 

I felt so bad for snapping at my poor carebear that I hunted down a "softy" blanket and snuck into her room to give it to her. She whispered "thank you mommy" and I started crying. Lol fml.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg still that is so cutttteeeee ahhhhhh I just want to hug her!!! Kids are so sweet

The tech I had for my nt scan was so sweet I talked her ear off the whole time and asked a bunch if weird questions haha, she was such a good sport. And she got the sex right at 12w. I hope the anatomy scan tech is as nice. It's going to be at a different hospital though, SJ is closer to work but I took that day off so I'm booking in SC closer to my mom's. I figure I am allowed one freaking day this year to miss work lol


----------



## Cppeace

I haven't ovulated.My temps are just loco.


----------



## campn

Still, your story melted my heart. That mom guilt that isn't even rational cause you did nothing wrong, but I completely get it. I think we are hardest judges on ourselves than any other. 

My mom said that whenever she yelled at us hard or even gently smacked our hands she'd cry all night! They're so so forgiving though, aren't they!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Do you feel like you are gearing up though? Isn't 2-3 days of high then 1-2 days of peak the usual? So O is around the corner? Have you done any AI? I forgot to look and it's dark now lol


----------



## Cppeace

My temps generally are low before ovulation-they've been nuts last 2 cycles. Opk shows 2-5 days should ovulate. AI hasn't happened as of yet. My guy doesn't think about it and I'm too blah to care currently.


----------



## wookie130

Ccpeace...I wonder if you've heard of the Creighton Method? It's where you throw charting out the window, basically, and you rely solely on your CM to determine your fertility. You actually have to attend classes to learn the method, as the literature available on it is limited...but it's supposed to be much more effective than NFP and charting. Just a thought, since your temps are rather erratic lately.

Still- I could not agree with you more on the protesting, and also on the media. There has been a lot of collective foolishness happening, and adult temper tantrum-throwing, based on the results of the election. And while one can't say that ALL liberals are this and that, or behaving in a certain way, we also can't say that conservatives were out there trashing public property and behaving like complete imbeciles when Obama won his second term, because they weren't. I just want to scream "Have some frickin' class, will you?" at these CHILDREN behaving this way. Sore losers, I'm sorry. Why don't we all just take a big breath as a country, and see how this actually plays out? Sure, they have the right to peacefully protest. That's fine, if they feel it will make some sort of a difference. But destroying things, damaging facilities, vandalism, etc. - NOT OKAY. And the outrage on social media is absolutely...UGH. Anyway, that's all I'm going to say about that.

Dobby- I think I had 3 scans before someone finally mentioned my anterior placenta. And I wasn't supposed to get scanned at all, being as it was my 12 week appointment, but the nurse couldn't find baby's hb with the doppler...oddly enough, by the time I was around 20 weeks (and I needed to go have a Level II ultrasound, due to the single umbilical artery), they said my placenta wasn't anterior any longer, so that was weird, but yeah, it happens.

I can't wait to hear about your maternity/baby splurges! I loved shopping during my pregnancies, especially once I found out the gender. You still have all of those little baby boy clothes, don't you? I hope so! Because Baby Dobs is gonna have a sweet little wardrobe built up! :happydance: Oh, since you're shopping, here is my shortlist of must-haves from when my babies were babies:

*Boppy or nursing pillow (with 2 extra covers...they get spit-up on); and bring it up to the hospital with you!
*Dr. Brown's wide-neck bottles (LOVED THEM!!!!), if you're going to bottle or combi-feed.
*A girasol ring-sling (they're beautiful, and work so well when baby is tiny) or Moby wrap (much more affordable, but only work when baby is under 12-15 lbs); and then a Tula. I have both a standard Tula and a toddler Tula, which I still use! :)
*A Nose Frida. PLEASE, PLEASE, get one. If baby has a cold or a runny nose, this thing is THE BEST. I still use it on my 4 and 2 1/2 year-olds, and I've gone through like 5 of them. LOL.
*About 5 or 6 of those velcro swaddle wraps, and blanket sleepers. Loved them. 
*If you can get the zipper sleepers, rather than the ones with the snaps, they are a GODSEND in the middle of the night. Trying to snap those snaps in the dark is a great way to make me hostile. :rofl:

Anyway. My $0.02. Haha!!! I'm sure you'll find other things once he arrives that you love, but those were just some of the things I could NOT live without when my kids were newborns/infants/babies.


----------



## shaescott

Still, my mom was there. It was not nearly as trashed as it was made out to be. People tried to concentrate signs in one place to make it easier for the city workers. 

Wookie, there was some protest after Obama won. People "lynched" dummies of Obama and crap like that. And we're allowed to be angry about the president. We believe he is dangerous. It's not about being a sore loser, it's about being scared for the future of our country.

Edit: I don't believe in destroying property or violence, I do not condone that. Let's make that clear.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think we all agree peaceful, respectful protest: good. Vandalism, violence, hate speech: bad. Let's agree to disagree on the tiny details of who protested well and go back to talking about me :rofl:

Peace sorry you're not feeling up to things. It's odd that this cycle temps are jumpy. I remember you saying you weren't changing anything. I hope it doesn't affect O.

Wookie I like your two cents. My mom is going with but she loves a luxurious lifestyle and her baby were babies 18 years ago. A coworker gave me her nursing pillow in excellent condition but I forgot to get the brand before I left my house to register for extra covers. And I heard about this nose frida thing all over YouTube like seriously must be amaze balls everyone says get one lol. But yeah I kept forgetting to ask people for recommendations. I feel like I'm about to walk into a car lot with no knowledge of cars haha. I may not go to Motherhood since they open at 11 but idk maybe.

As for the placenta she said anterior ones shift to become posterior as the baby grows. Very rarely it is still anterior when it is time for delivery, so I had my gyn out it in my file I want it checked at my anatomy scan.


----------



## gigglebox

Is the nose frieda that one where you have to suck the boogers?

Wook I'm glad to see i either have everything on your "musts" list or it's on my registry. I didn't have a boppy pillow with DS1 but I will be getting on this time. If any of you ladies do that, look for used! I put it on my registry (nearly $50!!!) then found one for $6 at a local kids consignment shop. You can get it cheap then spend a lot less on getting a cover you want.

But thanks for mentioning getting other covers...that didn't even cross my mind.

It's funny, now that I'm closer to delievery I'm a lot more interested in seeing everyones baby swag scores :haha: share 'em if you got 'em!

OMG dobs, i forgot to tell you I'm workin' the system with Target :haha: if you register there, they will give you a swag bag at customer service. Well, they have absolutely nothing that denotes if you've pick up your bag or not. So if you pick it up, then go to another target, you can pick it up again. I went out of town for a gem & jewelry show this weekend and stopped by two targets...

Granted the swag bag isn't the best, but you do get a bottle, a pair of diapers, and a bunch of samples (lotions, laundry detergent, wipes). The samples of things like wipes are so nice to throw in your diaper bag, or to keep in the car as an emergency back up (make sure you do this anyway -- i can't count how many times i forgot to restock diapers in my bag whilst out and Des peed/pooped).


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I also have an anterior placenta and it wasn't mentioned to me until my anatomy scan if that makes you feel any better! I also didn't really get anything in the way of measurements until my anatomy scan! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Gigs I was thinking that, too! The lady didn't eve check to make sure I had a registry haha. I seriously wondered what is stopping me for just hitting up targets I pass and collecting bottles and diapers. Then I remembered I'm lazy and hate driving lol

I really liked the Amazon one. I was hoping for a huggies sample but I got the red and blue helicopter toy I wanted for A. I think I have a pic on my phone. I did a video but never uploaded it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9362.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Future ty. TBH I just like being mad :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

If you're stock-piling disposable diapers, I preferred Pampers Swaddlers to Huggies (I think Huggies are AWFUL...if they get too full, they explode that blue absorbant chemical crap all over. And they leak something fierce...). I'd only get 2 or 3 boxes in the newborn size, and get a bunch of boxes of size 1's. And if you order them (reoccurring) on Amazon, they're actually cheaper, from what I've heard. I never actually did that, so I don't really know, but I've seen others saying things to that effect. Oh! And once baby hits a size 2 or so, I LOVE White Cloud diapers from Wal-Mart. They're cheap, but soft, and dye and scent free, so a bit healthier for the environment and safer for baby too. If you want to save more money, you could cloth diaper at home, or on the weekends. Diapering doesn't have to be an all-or-nothing thing...like feeding, you just find what works best. :)


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs awesome box! I'm probably going to do that later on.

Gigs that's so sneaky going to multiple targets lol
And yes the Frieda is the one where you suck the boogers. I've heard they're great....I couldn't try it. I started gagging at the thought of it lol If you can get a used boppy that still has its shape that's awesome, all of the ones I've seen here are very well used and flat :( but that's okay because I wanted a new one anyway. I prefer the c shaped ones and not the tabletop ones. I feel like they stay in place better :)

Wookie there must be different mobys, mine was up to 25 lbs. Loved it with dd1, not as much for dd2(it didn't hold up to 2 kids I guess lol). I forget the name of the one I have now but I absolutely love it. Never tried the ring sling but they looked awesome. Did you use a specific brand?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Funny how people's preferences vary so much - out of Wookie's list, the only thing I'd agree with or have is the velcro swaddles!! :haha: Sling/carrier for sure, but I like mei-tai carriers much more than ring slings or wraps. And MAM bottles all the way :D Anyhow. There's so much to choose from, the important thing is to remember is that if something isn't working for you, dump it and get something else. I see so many people complaining about Tommee Tippee bottles but nobody ever seems to try to get anything else, maybe because it's the brand all the supermarkets seem to stock.

Dobs, if it makes you feel better, not once in any of my pregnancies has anyone measured my cervix until 40 weeks. And nobody has mentioned placenta til this one, I read in my notes it was anterior the first two times and this time she was just dictating what she was doing at the 20 week scan and it was along the lines of 'that's the cord, that's the placenta, it's at the back, that's baby's spine, thigh...' etc. It makes zero difference to anything so is redundant information, so why would they tell you? The vast majority of women aren't going to care, and for those who do, I'm sure they'd happily tell you if you ask at any point.

I'm so damn tired today, and bored and irritable. DH usually takes the kids out visiting after church, so I was just out when he text me at 1pm to ask where I was, asked me to come home because he had to go out. So I came home, and whatever it was he had to do ended up not happening, and he's away for a lie-down. So I'm stuck in the house because children are constantly running in and out playing with their friends, and feeling cheated out of my afternoon. He does the vast majority of childcare so I can't really complain, but at the same time, he also goes out every night for various clubs and church commitments and whatever, so I'm stuck in the house all night tonight as well as most of the afternoon. Generally, I don't go anywhere even if I can, but I hate not having the option!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm going to stock up on mamia nappies, apparently they are really good, and they are cheap!! I'm tempted to cloth nappy once baby is on solids though, not for cost reasons but for environment reasons...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Huggies are crap-tastic - they stopped selling them in Europe altogether. In my experience NB nappies fit for all of about a week. Size 3 and 4 is what we went through most of.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, Asda's little angels nappies are great too.

Cloth nappying is actually much easier before solids, especially if bf - no solid poop to deal with, everything can just go straight in the washing machine. I'm going to give it a go again - I managed one in cloth just fine, but two was a bit more of a stretch and Nathaniel had an awful reaction (turns out it was the washing powder but I was too stressed by then and gave up) Hopefully this time with just the one in nappies should be easier again. I already do so much washing that one or two extra loads a week for nappies is neither here nor there, work-wise :D


----------



## kittykat7210

I'd love to cloth nappy, but I just think that I couldn't deal with trying to scrub the liquid poos, if I can just throw it all away whilst it's mustard I think I'd prefer it XD


----------



## StillPraying

I used luvs with both of my girls, cheaper and we love them. My girls didn't do well with pampers, the mesh thingy inside them gave the girls rashes lol. I use Huggies nighttime diapers are awesome. I'm definitely trying cloth diapers this time. My understanding is that if they are exclusively breastfed you don't need to scrub the poo? That's what I read anyways.


----------



## M&S+Bump

While the poo is liquid, it doesn't need to be scrubbed - it's water soluble and will just wash straight off in the machine.

You also get very used to dealing with all manner of small child bodily fluids, VERY quickly - a bit of poop will not phase you, I promise :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I might read a bit further into it then, I think it would be worth it, our washing machine is a dryer as well so it would be quick to get some sorted if I ever got a bit behind, it's just hard to think about even trying to wash nappies right now XD

And how do you clean the washing machine? I think id worry about putting pooey nappies in with our own clothes... Or am I getting this super wrong XD

In terms of bodily fluids I'm absolutely fine with all apart from poo, I know it sounds silly but wee/vomit/dribble really doesn't bother me, but I am getting worried about this poo business Haha


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nappy wash is separate to clothes - I'd occasionally chuck a peed nappy in with a clothes wash but mostly you just keep the nappies in their bucket then wash them all at once, including re-useable wipes if you use those (you might as well - they're much more effective than baby wipes and you can just bundle them in the dirty nappy instead of worrying about keeping nappies separate and binning wipes) and I'll be flinging cloth sanitary towels in as well. Machine is designed to handle dirt, including poo, you don't need to clean it lol. Any bacteria is dealt with by the temperature of the water and your detergent!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh yeh I meant in the same machine as clothes XD but I think that's my ocd kicking in XD I'll definitely be using cloth wipes, I saw some that got really good reviews online, I think it's just the thought of poo sloshing about the machine makes me think it's going to harbour bacteria from poo it just slightly freaks me out if you know what I mean XD I think I might be tempted to bleach my machine once and a while even though that's probably the worst idea I've ever had


----------



## shaescott

Dobby thank you for ending that. 

Feeling like crap at work rn. Had a 70 year old hit on me, stomach bothering me, feeling mentally crappy...


----------



## DobbyForever

So much info ty ladies! Everyone around here swears by huggies swaddles, but like you ladies said bottles and diapers are really a per baby thing. Some work and some don't. I have two pampers samples and an honest co, so I was hoping for huggies because of what I heard but also just to try them. Same with bottles. I have two avents now, I think BBB gives a nuk. My cousin used and liked dr brown's. Another used plsytex. Too many brands lol

MS sorry you are hired and you can complain all you want lol we're not judging. Hugs. Have you told hubs you need to have a night out? A girls night out sounds about due for you.

Shae say what?! He hit you?! Like on purpose?! Whhhhyyyyy are you ok? :(


----------



## campn

I've only read a few pages (you talkative ladies!)

But my own recommendations on breastfeeding must haves:
- My breastfriend nursing pillow (it has back support that boppy doesn't have and believe me your back will hurt!) 
- and mothers love nipple cream (saved my poor nipples) 

Also not only the nose frida but also Wendi the gas reliever. This thing saved my sanity with colic and constipation/gas. 

And pampers, huggies always leaked with us! I hate them. My sisters both prefer Huggies though so I think it depends on your baby. 

Velcro swaddles are a must in the first 3 months! Calms the baby right away. 

I may add random other things when I remember!


----------



## Michellebelle

Has anyone tried the Costco diapers or heard anything about those?


----------



## Michellebelle

I love all the recommendations! I'm going to have to start a list of everything so I don't forget when it's time for me to start buying things! I can't wait to get to the point where I feel comfortable doing my registry.

I feel like there is still SO much to decide! DH and I need to decide which hospital we want to deliver at, because my doctor only delivers at the one that is the furthest from our house in the city we live in. I love my doctor, but we may want to choose the hospital that is closer and more convenient, especially if I go into labor during rush hour (which seems to start at 2:30pm and ends around 8pm)! Traffic and contractions do not sound like a fun mix. I think we're going to do tours in the next month so we can narrow it down. Both are level 3 nicu rated, so that's good at least. I already ruled out the one that only has a level 2 nicu.


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle my sister uses the Kirkland brand from Costco. She liked them, I guess they were cheaper where she is too. Here they weren't any cheaper than the other brands so we never tried them. I used Huggies newborns and then luvs after that. 

M+S did you do cloth for newborn also? Someone recommended to me to use disposables the first month. Thoughts? 

Campn I haven't heard of that nursing pillow, I'm going to look it up. Love the idea of backs up port!

Dobs with dd1 I got a variety of brands to learn what we liked and worked with her. So I it wasn't so hard with dd2 except bottles. She did NOT like bottles of any kind so I think I tried every brand ever made twice lol


----------



## StillPraying

*back support. Ugh. Phone.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, I don't really have any girls to go out with :haha: but I think I will schedule in a cinema night or something for myself. 

Michelle, I wouldn't worry too much about distance, unless it takes like four hours or something to get across your city. My town doesn't have a hospital, the maternity hospital is not too far but would be over an hour in traffic, and its catchment area is massive, about two hours towards the border in that direction. Labours usually take a while and a large percentage happen in the night time! Definitely choose the one with the best facilities and where you feel most comfortable, even if it is the furthest away.

Still, I did cloth from newborn for Nat, yes. I was already doing it for Joe so it made sense - I got a good deal on newborn cloth for him. I didn't do it for Joe straight away because the nappies I'd bought were too big for him til about three months, and tbh I was suicidal with postnatal depression so trying to buy new nappies and wash them on top of everything else was way beyond me. I would think the only reason not to do cloth in first month might be if the baby is too small for it to be reliable and because you might have enough to deal with with newborn and not want the work of washing the nappies. I would use disposables for the first couple of days to get the meconium out of the way as that's difficult to wash out and stains, but other than that, I've still got my NB stash so planning to start straight away.


----------



## pacificlove

Interesting on the diapers. Pampers didn't work for us, they just never seemed to fit right plus were more prone to diaper rash. We mainly use by Huggies with the occasional bamboo cloth diaper thrown in there. 

I definitely wasted $15 on nipple cremes as it stands right now. My mw suggested to just use some expressed milk after the feed. I have been doing that and it works!


----------



## campn

Michelle, I never bought the Kirkland diapers but I LOVED THEIR WIPES! They've the best wipes, Costco is awesome so buy a box and see how you like it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I heard about the milk thing. I think I was like a trial sized thing just in case my nipples don't take to the milk lol. They were so sore today after I got out of the shower into the cold bathroom. I have never felt such pain before! r_r

Gigs, I think you asked for a pic of the shopping haul but the shirts don't look cute photographed. It was funny unbagging it and realizing I subconsciously bought all blue shirts :rofl:. I bought one tee that said boy oh boy and the rest were just nice shirts I can wear to work (4 total). So now I have about 7 official maternity shirts for work. I'm hoping if I just take really nice care of them then they'll last me but we'll see. I also bought two nightgowns. Nothing too fancy, but something cute I can be comfortable in that ex/not ex can't b* about being frumpy like my Thai (not even maternity) night gowns. They are super frump though but oh man they have been so nice to wear lately. I also opted to pay the $3 for their coupons deal since I saw three immediately I would use, and she send they send more once baby is born. Plus, you get this cutesy magazine every month. This month was like a billion cupcake recipes which I will save for some bonding baking moments. My mom and I used to bake from the box together, so it'll be nice to have some recipes to bake from scratch. Not a lot of percent off like the online store, it was more BOGO type sales. So I saved about $35 and spent about $140. I was hoping to stay under $100, but I did really need better shirts for work.

As for their free bag, apparently they have a new policy that you don't even have to buy anything. You can just walk in and ask and they toss one in every time you buy. It had a lot of gift cards to online stores for slings and car seat canpoies and nursing pillows I think. Pretty decent amounts ($40-50 dollars). They just don't cover shipping. Got a carter's coupon on my receipt and a BBB coupon in the bag. There was also a 4 oz Avent nautral bottle (Avent sure does love giving those away), so now I have 3 of those. Just waiting on momma bear to get back from her nail appointment so we can leave. My registry appointment is in 40m and it takes 30 to get there lol. But it's an hour and a half long and she had zero other appointments today so she can wait hahaha


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and don't over stock on diapers! Logan has grown so fast I am glad we bought as needed. So far he has used one box of each size nb-2. He's now on size 3 and i am hoping he'll fit those longer then one box worth!


----------



## baby D

I definitely prefer pampers to Huggies! I also quite liked an Asda brand called little angels -- very similar fit to pampers I found and much cheaper!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs my girls loved the Avent bottles:)


----------



## wookie130

M&S- I've owned about every style baby carrier there is...I'm a big baby wearer, and am an active member of my local babywearing chapter. I love the Mei Tai styles, and I'm a fan of the cheap Infantino Mei Tai carrier...it works great for newborns and younger infants! I also had a K'tan, which I preferred to the Moby, as long as you get a snug-enough size. As far as bottles go, I friggin' hated the Tommee Tippee bottles - I ended up giving them all away. My daughter had a horrible latch at the breast, and those bottles are designed for breastfed babies (at least that's their claim), and she just couldn't get the hang of using them, and they made her about 8 different shades of pissed off. The Dr. Brown's are designed for colicky babies, and Hannah struggled with reflux and colic in the beginning...those bottles helped us tremendously. My son LOVED MAM pacifiers...it's the only kind he used, and believe me, he was one of those babies who always needed one in his cute little gub. <3

Still- I think you asked, but I had a Girasol woven wrap-conversion ring sling. I also had a BEAUTIFUL Didymos woven wrap. Both were gorgeous, and I used them daily until my son was about 8 months, at which time I then switched to our standard Tula, which was HEAVEN on my back, and great for back-carries. I've always wanted a Lenny Lamb SSC, or a Kinderpack, but my youngest is quickly outgrowing wanting to be worn, so... :( I hate that they grow up. :(

I cloth diapered my daughter for the first 5 months, until I went back to school, and she was staying with my MIL during the school day. I attempted to teach my MIL how to cloth diaper her, and how to stuff them, etc., which is NOT HARD, and then I found out she had been buying disposables behind my back and using them, which really ticked me off at the time...I was mad, because A) she was hiding it, and B) my reasons for not wanting to use disposables was to save money...I didn't intend for her to spend money on MY daughter for diapers. It was just one of those mama-bear things, I guess. Like I had spent months researching and preparing to cloth diaper my baby, and she just couldn't respect that I wanted to do that, or didn't want to even try...and I felt it wasn't her decision to make. I don't know. Blah. Eventually all of my cloth got the stinkies, and I got fed up with it, and we were having leaks, etc., so I went ahead and switched over to disposables full-time. I used Alva baby cloth diapers, which are cheap, and I had mixed feelings about them. If I were to do it again, I'd give cloth another chance, and try some different brands.

I love hearing what moms have done, and tried! We all like different stuff, but I guess we all agree that Velcro swaddle wrap things are awesome! :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Who has nipples shaped like Tommee Tippee teats?! :rofl: I couldn't understand that claim! At least MAM teats and some of the others look like real nipples (after the baby has fed, that is) 

My MIL put an all-in-one on inside out. Seriously - clearly waterproof bit to the inside, soft absorbent bamboo bit outside. I think she did it deliberately - she cloth nappied five babies and says that one of the best things ever to happen was disposables becoming affordable enough to use on her two youngest. Despite my attempts to persuade her that they have moved on since the days of boiling and plastic pants, she wasn't for having it and like yours, would put disposables on on the sly.


----------



## shaescott

Omg Dobby he didn't hit me! He hit ON me! Like, flirted.

All this product talk is super useful. Gotta write it all down and hope they still exist in 5 years.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm like 6 pages back but I wanted to pop in real quick and tell dobs that I wouldn't worry at all about your scans and no one telling you. Literally no one told me one twin had one. At one of my anatomy scans the tech just mumbled it to herself. Also they never measured anything only my first and second scan 6 weeks and 7 something. And only because it was two different doctors. Other than the anatomy scan the docs won't measure (except your fluid if you're high risk). I was told they don't because it's most accurate early on. By now it's not unless you're doing a whole anatomy scan.


----------



## StillPraying

M+S right? Dd2 liked Tommy tippy for awhile and a friend of mine gave me a whole bin of them and I remember reading the "just like mom" claim and I'm looking at my boobs going whaaaa???? Dd1 actually liked the Medela bottles best and in the end they both went from Avent to Nuk. Lol 

My mom is aaaallll about doing cloth diapers. And when I showed her today's cloth diapers she loooove them. I plan on buying a few from different brands before making a big stock pile.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I skimmed, while hiding in my roo being mad at DH (hormones). 

Bottles- we've tried so many because of the colic and I've decided they're all okay. My babies suck too hard for Avent the nipple like caves in. Tommee Tippee are fine. No problems except the nipple bends sometimes while putting it in DS mouth. MAM anti-colic are probably my favorite. The boys seem to eat easiest with it. Don't love Dr. browns. They're annoying to clean and I'm lazy. The MAMs seem to be similar in getting out sit bubbles and are easier to clean. 

As far as diapers we have a diaper raffle at our showe so we've tried so many brands. Pampers are our favorite (also given out by kaiser so steal a bunch when you deliver). Huggies are the only ones that we don't care for. 
As for sizes, max still wears newborn! And Michael is in size 1. But if you stock up and don't need that size anymore you can always exchange for a different size. 
We have a box of Kirkland (Costco brand) I've been dying to use. I've heard such great things. 

Both my boys hate the Velcro swaddles. lol they do however love their rock n plays. I highly recommend them. That's what they currently sleep in next to my bed 

I want to try that new rocker thing on Facebook. It's called a babocush. I think our boys would love it. And they're only $120. I'm thinking about getting one. 

I hate pacifiers so we don't use them much. They're so stupid a kid is crying you give them a pacifier. Then they spit it out and are crying again. It's an endless cycle and it's not fun for anyone.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I find dummies only really work if it's just the comfort of sucking they're looking for. If they're hungry or wet or cold or want to be held, no luck. But once they're 3+ months (ironically, around the age people start telling you they should be 'self soothing' and to take the dummy away :dohh: ) and have figured out how to keep it in (again - various brands, various shapes, different results) it can be really helpful. Joe took one instantly, and loved it - Nat took a lot of persuading - and Ella took one, but I didn't want to give her one having just weaned Nat off them with difficulty. She was about 4 months old before getting one regularly and LOVED those things above all else. She's only just off them at 3 :/ 

Babocush, is that the one where they go on their front and it's like a parent's chest? They look freaking amazing!

Medela reminds me I need to look into a new breast pump. Mine needs so many parts replaced that it's probably easier and cheaper just to get a new one.


----------



## StillPraying

Dd1 loved pacifiers but quit them on her own before she was 2. Dd2 was not interested in them at all lol. I like them for car rides.


----------



## TexasRider

M&S if it makes you feel better my daughter was 4 when we broke her from hers. Granted she had several medical procedures-surgeries, CT scans etc- done from age 6 months to age 4 (and will need at least 1 more that we know of "for sure" now and possible more in the future) but still she wasn't gonna give it up without a fight. It took about a week of her basically begging for it every night before bed and us it giving in for her to get over it. Honestly I am
Surprised it wasn't harder to do.

Should be coming up to O this week. Hubs wants me to come home on my conference a few times during fertile time so we can snag a quickie and better our chances haha. 
Hopefully I get my labs back tomorrow. I don't think they are closed tomorrow. At least I hope not!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I had heard brus bag sucked but this thing is heavy can't wait to get home and unpack it


----------



## DobbyForever

Plus coupons oh man. So tired
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9371.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## StillPraying

Nice score dobs!

Tex yay for hubby being so on board :) Hope the labs aren't closed tomorrow. Ours here are but that's because it's a military base and we like our government holidays :haha:

I'm having a burning pain in my back....really making me nervous.


----------



## DobbyForever

Uh oh maybe just did too much today? Lay down, relax, tell hubs you need to rest your back/body


----------



## StillPraying

Idk I took a nice long nap today but then I was moving and rearranging the playroom (moved it into my living room). So maybe that. I'm laying down now. Waiting not so patiently to be brought ice cream lol my non stop hunger is still here


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol nice. Hope the ice cream arrives swiftly and is everything you hoped for. Moving all that stuff is probably what did it. :hugs:

Tex I agree hope you get your results tomorrow. I think my clinic is closed except for urgent care appointments.


----------



## campn

Tommee Tippee bottles are the only bottles my breastfeed babies took! both hated taking bottles and I hate to pump.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow so much to read!
I got some purdy sparkly jewelry this weekend :D went out of town to shop and spend xmas money I still had. I'm super happy with my purchases, plus I had pho and sushi :thumbup:

I don't remember which diapers we liked...I think we just got what was cheapest.

I'm an anomaly mom, i am not a fan of velcro swaddles. I love the stretchy knitted ones though. I double purpose swaddle blankets as burp cloths to save money.

More to type but i'm passing out...

Shae, was he cute? ;) lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao gigs was he cute

Shae I am glad it was hit on and not hit haha. My mom worked on a nursing home when she was a teen and has, sadly, been both lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobby yeah that happens a lot at nursing homes. I'm sorry she went through that. :(

Gigs um he was like old guy cute maybe? Like, it was almost cute instead of creepy. Almost. But if he had been Middle Aged or a huge tall deep voiced man I would've been terrified. He was a little old man with a navy hat who looked like he was shorter than me if I'm remembering correctly... I wasn't very upset mostly cuz he served in the military and he's old so imma give him a pass.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww lol

My mom is over it. She said it built character.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, the burning pain sounds like a sciatic issue. Take it easy! How are you feeling today?

Dobs what's a brus bag? So does that mena your mom is cool with buying baby stuff again? Edit: nevermind, i didn't realize the "over it" comment was in regards to the elderly.

OMG shae that reminds me!
I once was hit on in a grocery store by a man probably in his mid 70's, give or take. And his name was Stuart Little. He even pulled out his ID to show me. After I kindly rejected his advances, he went on to tell me how he walks around the grocery store occasionally to pick up women. He also at somepoint commented that he likes looking at naked women because they're beautiful, to which I replied, "Oh I agree!" :haha: not sure if he "got it" or not lol

I forgot to tell y'all, I was feeling Levin move around last night, had my hand on my belly. Well i distinctly felt his foot pushing my hand! It was so freaky, I remember feeling bulges and the pressure of a foot with Des but this was most definitely his foot pushing against where my palm was, and then he was dragging around that side of my belly. It felt almost as if someone pushed a thumb into the palm of my hand and dragged it across. It was definitely a very cool experience!

Too bad hubs was sleeping and didn't wake up and react fast enough to feel it before it stopped.


----------



## shaescott

Omg gigs thats amazing! Sorry hubs didn't get to feel it though :( 
That's definitely an interesting experience with Stuart Little haha!


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, I kind of wish I thought to move my hand and just look at it. I bet that would have been really neat! 

Still! You've got a cuff link in your baby box!


----------



## StillPraying

Good morning ladies :) 

Gigs I love movement moments like that! I never seemed to Catholic dh in time to feel it though. Brus I think is Babiesrus lol I think? I love the knitted swaddlers and we used them as burp rags too! *High five*

Dobs people who work or volunteer in nursing homes are amazing people in my opinion!

Campn I feel ya on hating to pump. I despised it. The first time dh walked in on me pumping I cried because I felt like a cow. 

I was so excited to see what my ticker would say! Yay for cufflink. Burning pain is gone so I'm hoping maybe it was the way I was sitting or the rearranging of the playroom. About to go make some baked oatmeal for breakfast!


----------



## StillPraying

That's catch dh....not Catholic him :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs omg that Stuart Littlr story haha. And yes brus is babies r us. :). I am officially done collecting freebies though. And ooooo cool foot story! Sorry hubs missed it.

Still mmmm oatmeal. Glad the pain is going and yay for cuff link!

Campn I do not look forward to pumping. At. All. And it's all so expensive. I know Greenie mentioned renting, but I feel weird using a machine someone else has used to suck milk out of my breasts. Nor am I looking forward to pumping every recess break like I have seen some teachers doing :(

Afm nothing new. Registering yesterday was such a bad experience. Buy buy baby didn't have a consultant for me because too many people called out sick... like a courtesy call would have been nice. And the brus was swamped and the dumbass who set up my scanner put me on somebody else's registry. Thank goodness she gave birth 1.5 years ago so it was empty. I called back when I realized and he says he would move everything over but he either missed a page or got distracted because he mossed 10+ items so I spent 4 hours online to figure out what went missing and add it back in... ugh and it is pouring rain and my poor dogs have to go outside and stay outside :(. And one just flops out in the rain like a fish r_r


----------



## Michellebelle

I agree, Dobs. I'm not looking forward to pumping either. :(. I'm planning on taking three months off (if we can afford it as part of that will be unpaid), but after that, back to work for me. I know lots of people who have pumped at work, but it still seems SO awkward.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, sorry you had such a bad registry experience, Dobs.

Glad you're feeling better, Still.

Gigs, sounds like you had a fun weekend, and that's so cool about the foot!


----------



## StillPraying

Pumping isn't that bad guys. I don't LIKE it but you get used to it. I did it for 13 months with dd1, and 10 months with dd2.Honestly I preferred it because I didn't want to do formula (not as important to some, that was just me) and it made me feel like I was doing something for my babies no one else could do even if I couldn't be home with them. 

Dobs you don't use the same attachments as someone else, you get new ones. It's just the machine that you rent and that didn't touch anyone's boobs lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I guuuuessss idk we'll see. If I can't convince someone else to buy it I might rent it lol. There's so much junk I want but it adds up. =\. Most of the stuff on my registry is $5-15 so part of me hopes people pick up 1-2 things. Going to put those completion discounts to good use lol

I would love to pump. I already told ex/SO I'm bfing/pumping for a minimum of a year. I'd like to do 18m but let's get real and see if I have that kind of motivation/milk power. I'm just thinking logistics of either pumping in my room (then heaven forbid it starts rainy and kids come flooding in the yard duties unlock the door) or I guess I could ask to use the men's bathroom since it is single room rather than stalls like ours is... I've just walked in on so many teachers pumping at work. I really didn't care but they were mortified and cried literally the rest of the day I felt so bad :(


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, have you checked with your insurance company to see if they don't cover the cost of a breastpump? Mine did, and I got a nice hospital-grade Medela double electric out of it, with only a $30 co-pay. Definitely check it out. I didn't love pumping at all, but a lot of that was largely because I was doing it SEVERAL times a day, trying to up my meager supply in between latch-attempts with Hannah, and I was only pumping 5-10 mls (yes, you read that correctly) between both breasts. It was then that I got checked out, and I was diagnosed with IGT (insufficient glandular tissue), and discovered I would NEVER be much of a milk producer. It was tough, and a hard pill for me to swallow. Fortunately I was WAY over it by the time my son came along. I just went ahead and formula-fed him, because I knew it was the only way my kids would be fed. :) I wouldn't have minded pumping as much if it were a productive thing, I think.

Gigs- The Stuart Little story :rofl: !!!!! I probably would have had WAAAAYYY too much fun with him. Like, "Are you sure you're Little? Or do the ladies call you 'Stuart Big' for a reason?" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Then I'd give him a fake name and phone number. Like "Ramona Quimby" or "Anne of Green Gables." :rofl: Bahaha! I'm kind of a shithead like that, though.

Okay, girls, yesterday I was BAD. My DH and I dtd on CD 12 (yesterday), and I ovulate on CD 15 like clockwork. I sort of feel like upping the ante, and just jumping on him tomorrow (CD 14) just for kicks. Like tempting fate, I guess. I kind of have baby fever again. Oh, hell...I have RAGING baby fever right now. Ugh. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## DobbyForever

I haven't asked lol. My breastfeeding class is supposed to be in May so I was thinking just ask then. Or BRUS had a breastfeeding specialist who will call on your behalf. I just hate talking to people :rofl: I worry about that. I know I shouldn't because nobody in my family has had issues breast feeding even with multiples, but idk. I keep having dreams that powder of whipped cream come out of my breasts and cover my poor unsuspecting baby.

And lmfao Wookie you are not a shithead you are my hero

I'm a bad influence so I say jump him lol then let the governing fates decide for you hehe but maybe not listen to me because I am a bad influence


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- before you leave the hospital kaiser will get you a rental pump. They do it automatically I didn't even know I was getting one and they just brought it to my room. DH said he signed some paper for it. You get it for 2 months free then you can rent it. And as still said the only thing rented is the electric portion. It's an amazing pump too. Retails for $1000! I have another pump my best friend let me borrow it's a $300 pump and it totally sucks.


----------



## StillPraying

Wook hahaha tempting fate I love it. 

Dobs with dd1 I made 6 months my goal because it's realistic...then when I got there I figured hell may as well keep going! I quit at 14 months because she was walking and would never sit still long enough to really nurse. Plus we wanted another baby and I'm one of those who can't get pregnant the while breastfeeding. :wacko: my goal was a year with dd2 but we switched daycares and they knew nothing about breast milk. They applied the same rules as to formula and were literally DUMPING bottles of breast milk if she didn't finish it. I bawled my eyes out. And it led to me not having enough milk that we started supplementing formula at 9 months....by 11 months I was dried up :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Greenie! Nice having a NorCal Kaiser mom on board :)

Still oh my! I'm so sorry! I wonder about that as well like are they really going to take care of my hard pumped breast milk?! Chlxttkxgk

Oh well. I'm just gonna gooooo with the floooooow. The rain is never ending


----------



## campn

Dobs, those hospital grade pumps are awesome though! (They give you a brand new kit to use with the machine!) I exclusively pumped for DS for 6-8 weeks and I was so traumatized honestly. I felt like the pump was talking to me! Insurance covers pumps now, I got a hospital grade one (spectra S2) I had the $400 Medala free style and I did NOT like it. 

Gigs, that's the most random and funny story ever! A gay cashier man hit on DH at Walmart before and told him how beautiful his hazel eyes were and I got so angry! DH turned bright red. I hope Stuart Little got your hint about women. :D 

Shae, are you going to make any more videos!? You were too cute in that first one I'm hoping you post more!


----------



## baby D

My son did not take to a dummy at all but my daughter loved hers and with her reflux, they saved our sanity'


----------



## campn

baby D said:


> My son did not take to a dummy at all but my daughter loved hers and with her reflux, they saved our sanity'


I was so against dummies until Juliette! She wants to use me as a dummy and I couldn't handle that. Still I would suggest not offering it until they're a month old to avoid nipple confusion. Same with bottles if possible!


----------



## shaescott

Totally forgot about the videos. I'll make one about current college updates. Roommates and group chats etc


----------



## mrs.green2015

What's everyone's YouTube channel? I've forgotten


----------



## campn

J; if you're reading I'm glad you're filming again! All those "likes" you're getting are from yours truly! 

I haven't seen Bree posting at all lately. I hope she and the kiddos are all okay, I'm sure she's just so busy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Waaaaah there are new J videos?! I haven't checked. I need to grade though.


----------



## shaescott

Mine is John & Shae :)


----------



## DobbyForever

DobbyforeverTTC I think 

Wish me luck meeting ex/not ex for lunch. Have y'all seen baby momma? I have the doorman's voice stuck in my head saying you got baby daddy drama, which doesn't ring as nicely as baby momma drama


----------



## wookie130

Good luck with the lunch, Dobs! Hopefully he's coming to grips that he's having a son, and that..well...that it's actually happening!

Campn- Yeah, I was sort of against binkies/pacis/dummies too when I was going through my breastfeeding stint with Hannah. And then that bit the dust, and I gave her one as she liked to comfort suck between bottles. She then ditched the paci at 4 months, and resorted to thumb-sucking until she was around 17 months, in which case I started using the icky-tasting nail polish on her thumb, and that nipped that right in the bud before it caused dental issues. Ozzy...well, we had to start him on an Avent gumdrop/soothie binky right away, as he was not figuring out how to feed from a bottle nipple very well, and we had to see an occupational therapist while up in the hospital after his birth. Some babies just don't get it right away, but after using the binky between feeds, and switching to some other nipples, he was eating and sucking like a champ at around 2 days old. However, he was binky-obsessed until around 18 months old, and I voluntarily began weaning him off the thing. It was pretty sad. I'd "unplug" him during the day, and put it in my pocket, and he's cry "Mah binkeeeee!!!!!" as if someone just ran over his puppy with a truck or something. He was a sad little panda for about 2 weeks over it. :( :( :( He is now 2 1/2, and well-beyond all of that. I kind of miss his little binky face, however. :( *sobs*


----------



## StillPraying

Good luck Dobs! Love Baby Mama! I watched it last week actually lol "you fell asleep with a curling iron in your hair!" "That only happened 2 times!" :rofl:

Yall are lucky insurance covers pumps! They definitely did not when I had my girls! 

I love hearing how different everyone's babies are. Because it's my biggest pet peeve when people are like "THIS IS HOW IT HAS TO BE DONE!" And I'm over here like "bitch you don't know my kids!" Lol sorry just wanted to add that.


----------



## gigglebox

Dicatating because I just typed out a response and it didn't save. 

Dobbs, I hope your lunch day goes well and Ex/SO is pleasant and the whole lunch experience is a good one. WTF about your registry situation? I can't believe they would not even call you after you had an appointment set up. Lame.

Wook, three days prior to ovulation definitely puts you in the window! That's how I got pregnant with a miscarriage, and it's how my sister-in-law is pregnant now. Very exciting! I'd be a lot more worried for you if your doctor told you this was definitely a bad idea, but it sounds like as long as you're cautious a pregnancy would be a good thing :) 

My friend just gave me a bog off stuff, many things on my registry :happydance: she gave me a ton of velcro swaddles :haha: I'll give them a try again and see what happens, but if I still am not a fan I have two people due after me I can give them to.

Ugh forget what else I was going to say


----------



## DobbyForever

Bitch you don't know my kids :rofl:

Asshole being assholes details later. Made me walk in the f*ing pouring rain and now I'm just sitting here while he takes a warm shower while I fucking shiver


----------



## gigglebox

Don't tell me another case of inconsideration/I'm running behind but not gonna tell you until I'm already late...? :growlmad:

Forgot my 2 cents on "binkies"...I tried one with Des but he couldn't keep it in his mouth so I just gave up. I'll have a couple just in case but don't think I'll offer it unkess Lev seems to need it, since I really don't want to deal with weaning him off.

And agreed on no bottles in the first month! My stupid hospital gave Des one on day 1 when he didn't latch right away!!! I didn't know any better and I was too shy to speak up (I've grown a pair in the last 5 years). I'm convinced Des gave up on the boob quick since the bottle was so easy in comparison. I still pumped, but after a few weeks y supply just started to tank, then nothing later...had to supplement with formula early and then switched to it exclusively. I am going to try my hardest not to have a repeat of that this time. It seems I'm able to produce, so well see...


----------



## pacificlove

My mw had me use her breastpump during labor when it slowed down a bit. Seriously I felt like a cow in a milk stand.. 
I have expressed a few times now and it still feels weird to the point where I don't even want hubby to watch. Thankfully I have the luxury of being in Canada and that I don't have to go back to work yet. I plan to breastfeed for about a year, so far it's been a pleasant experience.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I think I recall you saying your hubby didn't feel ready to become a dad during your first pregnancy? If you don't mind me asking when did he come around? You don't have to answer if you don't want to! My husbands still struggling a bit (schools still the main source of his stress) but I'm starting to also feel like he's scared of losing his freedom etc, which I mean I am too clearly lol. I know he'll be an amazing dad I'm just not sure how connected he feels right now


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok. So. After he stopped being a butt we had a long, good chat. He had some pretty standard requests, but we are going to try to move in and make things work. It was nice to hear him refer to baby boy as his son and talk about things like coaching his hockey team.


----------



## StillPraying

Glad it went well dobs :hugs: is he moving into your place?

Future with my dh I could tell he wasn't really connected during any of my pregnancies but man when he saw those little girls it was like a switch went off in his brain and he went full daddy mode. :hugs: hang in there hon!


----------



## gigglebox

Future, you want the honest truth? I'd say about three months....AFTER he was born! He was scared shitless at first, and then it was weeks of poor sleep and this crying new thing in his life and he was stressed about money since I was on mat leave and didn't get paid during that time. Then around father's day, i surprised him with a tattoo, Des' hand print which he got on his arm. The hand print was his "switch"...suddenly he felt this crazy love for Des. I mean he always loved him but it was then that he really felt a bond with him. It's only grown since, and now he loves the crap outta his son fiercely. 

He's again somewhat disinterested in this pregnancy, but he's talking to Lev through my belly and I'm extremely confident we'll have an experience more like Still's this time around (that is, bonds as soon as he sees baby).

Dobs, that's awesome news! I really hope things can work out, and that is really great that SO feels a need to raise "A" right...
So...what name DID you choose?


----------



## shaescott

Wait Dobby you chose a name?


----------



## campn

Gigs, I'm right there with you! Being a first time (sorry first time moms!) you're just clueless and have no idea what to expect. I'll never get over the shock of how often they must eat and how little they sleep!! I don't think anything could prepare you for that. 

You'll do better with breastfeeding this time I promise! You know what to do, and what advice to reject. What made the difference with Juliette is that I insisted on skin to skin right away and breastfeeding before they even weighted her, and I kept her on the boob the entire hospital stay (I said no visitors until I get home) the nurses said no let her sleep she's tired she won't nurse and I was like nah I will try. 

And when I supplemented with breast milk to her I gave it with a syringe, not a bottle.


----------



## StillPraying

:rofl:Okay so I'm shopping on Amazon because the girls want to decorate their bathroom with a Little Mermaid theme. I put in "ariel toothbrush holder".... how the eff is this related?! :rofl: I'm dying :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20170220_210620.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## shaescott

Still omg how?! :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Lol Still. It's obviously a sign that you should get it.

Re: bottle feeding, i bloody waited six weeks for BFing to establish before trying a bottle, and then the kid wouldn't take it (yet she took formula from a bottle at one week old). I quite like pumping and even do it in front of my BFF, but it's all for nought when I can't even make her drink it. It makes me worry what would happen if my supply dimishes and I need to supplement. Will she just starve?! Or does syringe feeding always work?

Gigs I agree with campn re: having baby at the breast for as long as poss straight after birth. No idea if I'm just lucky but I did that with Tilly and she's never had problems latching.

Future - my experience re DH and bonding is the same as Gigs' and Still's. Once baby was here it was night and day, and he's bonding with her more and more each day on top of that.

Omg the NOSE FRIDA. I love that b*stard. Yes it was weird sucking snot from my kid's nose with my mouth at first but now I actually love using it. It's so satisfying to get all that gunk out, esp with the help of some saline drops. 

Other neat item I own is an infrared thermometer that you just point at the forehead, press a button and get an instant reading. Also works for room temperature and surface temperature. Not even all that expensive either (available on Amazon).


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs and Shae no, we haven't. I thought he wanted to keep the A tradition alive, but he said no. He tossed out a few names and I felt bad I took issue with all of them, but I tokd him end of day he gets first name rights since I claimed middle. But he wants us to agree and we still have time. He'll be moving into my place. Not sure when, probably whenever he starts this new job. But I gave him the option of waiting until I moved baby to his own room, but he said he would move in long before baby is born. He also wants to tell his parents but doesn't know how.... he's scarred but he's willing to try 

Still what in the name of everything is that?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait jez THAT'S how the nose frida works?! :saywhat:


----------



## campn

Jez, it's so easy to get a newborn to take a bottle bec they don't know the difference yet, and have a very strong need to suck! If you don't mind pumping I would pump then freeze in breast milk storage bags so you can later use it when she starts solids (you'll need liquid to soften the food) 

Try different bottles with Tilly but don't worry hun, she definitely won't starve, she'll get so hungry and will take it if she had to. 

Also I second the thermometer recommendation! 

Dobby. You're the mama who carries and gives birth so you should be the one naming him, he is free to like it or dislike it :p after everything he's done I hope you get to name your son! <3


----------



## StillPraying

What is this magical thermometer you speak of?! Putting that on my list!

Dobs I'm with you on the name thing. If this bean (or beans) is a boy then I want dh to have the main say in the name. I just request it not be a name of any of my exes, and I don't have too many of those so that's not hard lol I'm impressed he's throwing names out there. Dh does not. But we have 4 boy names we like and already know the middle. Girls....Yeah no. No names that we agree on. Lol 

Jez my sister swears by the nose freida. I just CANT like just watching her do it I start gagging. I just CANT lol. 

Yeah I have no clue how that's related to ariel or toothbrushes but obviously it's pretty popular because there were only 10 left in stock :rofl: apparently it's a soap dispenser?


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't even want to anymore lol nobody likes the names I pick :rofl: and really all I care about is the middle name being my dad's. We could totally a boy has no name the first name. He did just tell me to send more ideas over. He's trying so hard. He also sent me some cute Habs onesies to see if I liked them


----------



## DobbyForever

That seems so Italian I was shocked how many fountains were like nipples and people just waltzed up and drank from them. Beautiful but as a pervy American I was dying on the inside laughing

Awww still you know they say if you find yourself having an easier time naming for one sex over the other that's usually what you have so fxed


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao I've never been to Italy but being in the military has given me the dirtiest mind ever so if I saw that I'd die. :rofl: and take pictures. 

I'm weird on gender. I want a boy because of how happy it would make DH. But then....every other pregnancy has been a loss and I wonder if they were all boys? But that's probably crazy to think that, I just have a hard time thinking of little boys because of Luke. I'd be okay with another baby girl, they're fantastic. Lol and really it's fun outnumbering dh...hell even our cat is a girl :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I'm so happy for you. I really really hope it all works out!!

I agree with campn as a first time mom I had no idea what to expect. In fact when they gave me max I felt like "wait your trusting me with this tiny little baby?!!" I had no idea what to do or request. It will definitely be different next time for me. 
I blame that partly for bot being able to BF but I also think it had a huge part to do with Michael being in the NICU. When my milk finally started coming in I was spending so much time there away from my pump and not BF I think it really messed with my supply. Plus I have inverted nipples which made it near impossible for my little premie to latch onto. So nothing was in my favor. 

Pacifiers- Funny thing is my nicu baby doesn't care about them and my other one likes them if he has them. It's odd because while Michael was in the nicu he wasn't eating at all the first couple days and then tube fed for awhile so they gave him a pacifier to help with latching. The nurses said if they don't suck on something then it becomes hard for them to latch later which I've seen first hand twice with nicu babies. So my nicu baby who had them right away doesn't care my other baby who didnt get one right away likes them. 

I forgot what else... but I have to say even with two gassy babies... I'm already getting baby fever. Tomorrow I go back to my doc about the mirena coming out and will most likely switch to the pill (DHs suggestion) but I've made it perfectly clear to him I forget to take them and he is aware of this. Sooo... I'm sure at some point down the line we'll have an oops.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh I totally forgot to comment on the boobs! Wth is that?! I've seen some off stuff but that's up there. 

Oh and the thermometer, we were told not to use them until at least a year because they're not accurate. We were told under the arm is fine but if we ever have to call him and they ask for temp they'll want a rectal temp so we just do that. It's really not even a big deal. 
and the under the arm can be inaccurate. In the NICU before every feeding we have to change the diaper (duh) and take his temp (under arm) and it definitely varied fro in clothes and swaddling.


----------



## claireybell

Omg Stills hahaaa that breast wash thing, what was that??! Lol! Females out number the males in our house, me, Nuala & both Cats hahaaa! If we had another baby, SO is convinced it will be another Girl :haha: 

Jez im sure Tilly would take a bottle if you gave it a wiggle about, they're just used to the Boob but def freeze the pumped Milk, it can be stored in freezer for 6 months :)

SO was never that interested in either of my pregnancies, obvs he wanted everything to healthy etc but he was never one to rub or talk to the bump.. he only went to the 20wk scan with Nuala which i was pissed about tbh but hey ho! He completely adores her now, hes def diff with her than how he was with Riley as a baby, hes more doting & cuddly with her its weird lol! Nuala now says 'Dadda' <3 Riley said 'Mumma' first so thats nice for SO. 

Half term this week, im off to my sisters this morning for kiddy run around haha & we can sit drink tea ahhh nice! 

I have an updated pic of Riley & Nuala :) 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/885F1B72-5ABD-4BE4-826B-7BC46CBDA7E6_zpsgfah7ix6.jpg


----------



## campn

Dobby, I didn't consult with anyone about (other than you ladies on BnB) about the name, just not interested in others opinions on naming my baby, you only get the chance to do that how many times!? 

Once you pick a name don't tell all your family or friends cause they'll find a way to dislike it. Just be like yo, meet the Hulk.


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg Claire they are beautiful!! Thanks for your input ladies its much appreciated and definitely made me feel better.

Next question lol how many of you have travelled with your babes? We have a few trips planned for the summer (all requiring flights) I am debating booking a trip to Mexico for September, any suggestions or tips? Have any of you done all inclusive s with your babes?


----------



## gigglebox

Hahahahahahhahahahahahahhaha omg "The Hulk" I'm dying

Dobs what names did you think of that SO isn't liking? Maybe we can help brainstorm ideas that are similar but different enough to everyone's liking :) really I just want to name someone's baby lol

Cb, you have the cutest sibling photos!

Ok that boob dispenser is seriously odd, and I had the same thought too, like why are there only 10 left? Is this a thing people are actually "into"? Or a gag gift? Or are desperate men soaping it up and using it for unspeakable acts? So many questions.

So i don't think I mentioned it on here but there was drama surrounding my baby shower. My SIL wanted to throw it, so when I was pitching the idea to my local friends it turned out they were planning a surprised shower...and the main host of it is someone i'm not that close to. Truth be told I think she just wanted an excuse to throw a party, because she's a huge party girl (surprising, because she has a kid...but i digress). Also she never consulted me about a date, and ended up making it for March 25th. Doesn't that seem so far out? I mean I'll be 33 weeks, a mere 6 away from delivery (at most), meaning I'd be scrambling around trying to get the rest of the stuff off my registry before I deliver, and for me that means yard sales and craigslist if I can to save some money.

Yadda yadda yadda, I voiced my opinion, talked to some friends and now my SIL is in charge and the date has been moved up to the 11th :thumbup:

I think we're finally going to get started on the nursery this weekend so I'm super excited about that! I feel so ill prepared right now. Everything I have for baby is packed away or in bags. I can't wait to get everything out and sorted. I still need a dresser above all else! I've had no luck finding something used. Ugh maybe I really do need to make an ikea trip :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Still you mean like these? The Italians were unamused lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9386.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 9









IMG_9387.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

LOL water fountain boobs crack me up, same as the boy lil cherubs having a pee :haha: 

Future we've never been abroad or anything with our lil uns so i cant really imput hun.. 

Gigs did your friends tell you it was a suprise shower or do you know & they think you dont know still? You could always say you already have plans that day? Unless they asked your Hubs for date info..?! 6 wks wont be too bad, remember in the last few weeks of pg everything draaaaaaaags time wise, you'll have plenty of time to get things sorted :) Are you still doing the same Autumn fox theme for the Nursery? Have you tried Amazon for dresser tops?

The Hulk hahaaa fidnt Joey in friends recommend the The Hulk to Phoebe when she was pg with triplets lol

Dobs what names you thinking so far? Only if you want to share that is..


----------



## StillPraying

Ooohhh yeah dobs lol that'd totally be me hahaha.

Gigs defintely vote ikea trip! Lol glad you got your shower moved earlier! I had mine at 35 weeks and I was miserable so I don't recommend waiting so long lol

Future I've flown with my babies a couple times, I just refuse to fly with them until they've had all of their first vaccines, too many icky people and there are a lot of people who are antivaccine which is dangerous for little babies. But that's just me. I think the youngest we've flown was 6ish months. We always fly at night because it's easier on the kids. Breastfeeding made it super easy.


----------



## StillPraying

Clairey love the pic! Sibling love is the best :)

Oh and totally agree with campn. People always ruin names for me. Everyone tried to talk me out of naming dd2 Katie.


----------



## claireybell

Just read your last bit Gigs re babe shower been moved to 11th lol i should pay more attention (easily distracted with children)


----------



## claireybell

Stills i love the name Katie! If my sister wasnt called Kathryn, Katie wouldve def been on my list of names :) its a pretty, refreshing name that never goes outta fashion :thumbup:


----------



## campn

Claire, I LOVE THE PIC! Riley looks so bright and handsome and Naula as cute as a button!!!


----------



## claireybell

Awww thankyou Camps :hugs: Is Benjamin all cuddly with Juliette still?


----------



## claireybell

Love your Avatar piccy btw, such cuuuuuuute yumminess :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Claire- you seriously make such beautiful babies! How is Riley with her? Still totally in love?

Gigs- where you are now, I was moving into a new house and hadn't gone through a single thining or bought anything and I got it all done with plenty of time to spare. Not to mention I had them at 36 weeks so don't stress. I think showers are usually around 35 weeks but I had mine at 28 due to the holidays and worry of bed rest. However, your the mom and you can do whatever the heck you want! We went to IKEA for a dresser and they were ridiculously overpriced we ended up not getting one there. 

Dobs- I agree with everyone else, what names? Lots of people didn't like our names but I didn't give a shit lol I think they were just too traditional and old fashioned for most people


----------



## claireybell

Aww thankyou MrsG :hugs: yeah hes all squidgey with her still & keeps telling her how much he loves her hehe bless him! Hows the bf both boys going? Are you pumping much inbetween to give yourself a boob breather? Cant believe they're nearly 7/8 wks already am i right? Do you dress them in the same clothes? ;)


----------



## claireybell

Wow i just asked you lots questions lol sorry haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Claire-that's so cute! I love the sibling love. unfortunately I'm not bf anymore. My milk supply kinda just dried up so they got it for 6 weeks. It was better than nothing. So now we're on formula and having a heck of a time with it. We can't find one that fits everything they need. 
And yes I dress them alike! Not every day but when we go out I tend to. And yes they're almost 8 weeks! Where did the time go?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, good for you to realize bfing wasn't working! Mom's gotta do as moms gotta do!
And your boys are so adorable!! Been meaning to comment on that pages ago..
As much as I enjoy bfing, it's so messy, that I'll be glad when that stops! Just any squeeze and there comes the milk....

Cb, nice to see you, and awe on the sibling love picture. Frame worthy ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL, that leaking will be due to stop for you soon - the first few months, there's milk everywhere but it calms down. By 9 months I could feed from one side and the other side wouldn't even leak with the letdown.

I think my baby shower was at 38 weeks or something? Over here it's just all gift type things though, so I wasn't waiting for that to provide anything important. I haven't even begun thinking about anything practical yet :haha: Still in denial I think.

We took Joe on 'holiday' when he was four months old - it was a long weekend in Blackpool and it was f-ing hellish. That put us off sufficiently that the next time we attempted travelling was just before Ella's first birthday - and we paid for SIL and BIL to come with us for extra hands :haha: That was ok, even with a four hour flight. We considered holidaying this summer with a whole load of family but I've left it too late to renew my passport and doubt I'll make it down to London now to do it so I think what might happen is me and baby stay at home and DH takes all the others away.


----------



## baby D

Awww Dobs this is awesome news!! I'm so pleased he will be telling his parents and I'm certain they'll come round! Maybe get him to show them the scan pics? So glad it's all coming together for you!


----------



## baby D

All this bottle and boob talk has got me thinking..... I know I'm not even pregnant yet but I think I want to breastfeed this time.... I'm not sure why I didn't last time but I just wasn't comfortable to do so but now I want to. I really want to. 

Scares me though as I've no clue how! I know that sounds daft ...


----------



## shaescott

Wow lots of chatter! Question on the nose frida: the snot doesn't end up in your mouth does it? Cuz I know you SUCK with your mouth but I don't want snot to be IN my mouth.


----------



## campn

Green, I'm sorry BFing didn't go as you wanted hun but nursing twins must be so hard I'm already always tied down to feeding just one let alone two! You'd never have time to do anything! Formula isn't easy either cause some babies react so badly to some kinds, I hope you find one that works for you!


----------



## pacificlove

Green, if you haven't already: most formula companies offer free samples. During the pregnancy I wasn't sure if it would work for me, so signed up for a bunch of stuff. O think I have 4 different brands here and some sent more then one sample..

MS: gosh I hope the mess will end soon! In addition to the leaking, Logan likes to have a few sucks and then pops off during the let down. Not only is he getting sprayed in the face but pretty much anything within a 1 foot parameter or more could become a target.


----------



## Jezika

Shae - there's a spongey filter to stop anything from ending up in your mouth. It says on the pack to replace it after each use but I've not felt it's needed changing at all, and I use it every day pretty much (but then again she's not had a cold yet so there's never been a gallon of snot to suck).

Baby D - if you want to BF I'm sure you'll do just fine. None of us had any idea about it when we first did it!

I have the same questions re: travelling with baby. I'm due to fly to Boston in two months and Europe in four months and I'm overwhelmed by the amount of stuff I need to take and decisions to be made about it all (e.g., car seat, my big stroller or buy an umbrella stroller, what to take for her to sleep in - can we bedshare anywhere?). Then all the anxiety about her potentially screaming and having to BF in front of strangers...

M+S - why was travelling at four months hellish? I'm scared! Also, before I forget, the brand of that cute dress Tilly was wearing is "Mini Club"... whatever that is.

CB - your kids are toooo cute!


----------



## StillPraying

PL dd2 used to do that! I'd change shirts like 5ntimes a day. So annoying.

BabyD I honestly didn't have any difficulty when I first started breastfeeding. I did loads of research and asked people I knew a ton of questions. When she had issues latching on one side, I had an awesome lactation consultant. It definitely wasnt easy, and I know some women have a rougher time with it, but I feel like it came to me pretty naturally for the most part. It probably helped that I was DETERMINED lol like I didn't see anything else as an option in my mind. Obviously that's not everyone's perspective or experience, just mine :) 

Greenie I cannot imagine nursing twins. My sister and I were talking about that yesterday and she was like..."someone would have to live with me for a few months because I'd never get anything done!" I think it's awesome that you tried your hardest at it, and they will benefit from what they got! I hope you can find a formula that agrees with them soon. When we supplemented with dd2, the Enfamil gentle ease one seemed to work best. But I really don't know anything about formula so I don't know how much help that is!

Shae no they don't go in your mouth, it just uses the sacking power. There's YouTube videos on it. 

I feel hungover.


----------



## campn

Baby, I recommend taking a breastfeeding class or reading on it as much as you can. I didn't educate myself before my first so I just ended up listening to the nurses (who aren't lactation consultants and can't help properly)


----------



## campn

We also travelled overseas from the US to Germany (8 hrs) and it was a freaking nightmare. He was almost 8 months old so his pediatrician said we should give him a drop of infant Benadryl so he can sleep better. He slept most of the way there, but the way back was full of screaming and crying bevause his ears wouldn't pop (although breasfreding during take off and landing helps) and he was teething badly! 

A not so nice German lady turned to me and told me "make him stop crying please!". I wish I would have told her to go to hell.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez I HATED having my big stroller in the airport. I wound up not bringing it the next time and just wore her the whole time. Do you have any nursing covers? That's usually what I used when nursing in public, and I made sure to wear shirts that were easy to nurse in.breastfeeding makes it easier when their little ears won't pop too.


----------



## TexasRider

Quick update- got lab results. All is within normal range. So we will discuss next steps a week from today at my appointment


----------



## FutureMrs

Jez milk snob makes really cute nursing covers/car seat covers! I have all those questions as well, lol my due date is May 8th and we are due to fly to Kelowna for a wedding on June 19th, then Im flying back to Nova Scotia alone in July and then possibly Mexico (with hubby) in September, so hopefully shell travel well!


----------



## StillPraying

Campn you totally should have told her to go to hell.


----------



## claireybell

Texas great news lab results are all normal :thumbup: do you think they'll give you some Clomid perhaps? Pop some eggys outta both ovarys.. boast your chances! 

MrsG bf is lovely but its so demanding with one baby so well done you for doing the full 6 wks! Us Mums gotta do what is best for us & baby! I loved bf but second time around i found it so much harder, i was still giving nuala an odd 10 min nightfeed up until 6 wks ago & then i went back on combined bc pill! What formulas have you tried? Nuala is on Aptamil which is the closest one to breastmilk (apparently) i had her on the comfort one for the first few weeks as she struggled with wind alot but now shes fine, whatever is causing your boys tummy grief will get better in time as their stomachs get more mature :hugs: 

Pacific i remember the letdown leaks, felt like someone was pinching my nips Lol! I dont miss wearing breast pads though :) 

Omg Camps that rude b***tch! I wouldve told her shut up as her breathing was getting on my tits! I always forget about the ears popping on areoplanes, thats gotta be awful for a baby/toddler :( going to Greece once & my ear didnt pop for like 3 days & omg the pain!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Umbrella pushchair for airport for sure - bigger ones can be taken to the gate but they then take them and put them in the hold and all the risks that that entails (loss, damage etc) Car seats can be hired along with cars so I would never try to lug one of those on an aeroplane if I could avoid it. The less stuff you can take, the better.

Our trip was hell for many reasons - he was just old enough to be out of the 'sleep all the time' phase, but too young to be entertained with anything. We drove, and he napped for the first two hours then screamed for the rest. The room was too hot and cramped with the cot in it - he had already been in his own room so trying to improvise blacking out just the cot without suffocating him was nigh on impossible and we ended up just sitting in the dark in silence most nights (he wouldn't sleep if out and about) Even with all that, he slept like s**t and obviously one taking him while the other slept options were limited so we were both exhausted. Trying to eat in a restaurant meant taking turns holding the baby and shovelling food in as quickly as possible because he wouldn't sit in the pram and was too small for a high chair. And there was absolutely zero about the holiday destination to have made it worthwhile going, so I would rather have stayed at home, it would have been easier!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh you girls chat so much, I'm at work but I'll try and reply later!

Anyone fly pregnant? Hubby's friend has invited us in July (I'll be like 30-32 weeks ish) but it's only a half hour flight, but do you think they will let me?


----------



## gigglebox

I have no advice on traveling with a baby or whilst pregnant...

Tex, did hubs get his SA results back? I don't have much to say about your results, except I'm unsurprised as I never thought your body was doing anything abnormal...curious about hubs' results.


----------



## claireybell

Kitty just remembered your UK aswell.. you should enquire with the airline as i dont think they'll be happy about flying being so pregnant even if its for half hour :-/ im going to google for you :)


----------



## Jezika

Kitty I flew when preg but I was only 19 weeks. I recently read on an airline website that you can fly up to 37 weeks (if I remember correctly).

M+S - yikes that does sound nightmarish. We could probably get away without a car seat for Boston but in Europe we are supposed to be going all over the place but not renting a car - instead relying on multiple family members' cars and cabs. It would be impossible to get each family member to somehow get a car seat (and distances are so long that cabs everywhere would bankrupt us). God, I really don't want to travel so much with her. Then again, everyone tells me that once they can crawl or walk around it's even more of a nightmare, but if I wait till all the kids I have are at a good travel age, my dad will not get to meet his grandchildren for years and years :(

As a related aside, at what age can babies use the normal seats of strollers, or is that dependent on the exact model? I should check... I'd like to avoid taking my stroller's bassinet attachment if poss, since it doesn't fold up with the stroller.

Future - the Milk Snob cover looks cool! I actually have an infinity scarf thing that looks just like that and would probably be perfect for nursing.


----------



## claireybell

Google says if a low risk pg & over 28 wks you need to have all notes with you but aurlines have diff own rules so def check before booking flights


----------



## claireybell

Jez whats a rumble seat? I know my Baby Jogger stroller is suitable from birth, babies need to lay flat down in it strapped in.. get a cosy toes/foot muff for comfort :)


----------



## Jezika

Good call CB... probably is dependent on airline.

Oh Tex, glad to hear things are looking good on your side of things re: testing. Also intrigued about DH's side.


----------



## Jezika

CB I realized after I posted that rumble seat is slightly different and may be unique to my brand of stroller. The world of babies and baby merch is so esoteric it drives me mad.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I flew to Finland at about 28 weeks if I remember correctly (2.5 hrs) and on the way there, nobody questioned it, on the way back they wanted a letter from my midwife to say it was ok and when I was due etc - which thankfully I had as had been warned.

Their only concern really is that you aren't going to give birth on the plane lol.

Jez, what about buying a cheap car seat in Europe? I always sat babies up from about 12 weeks or whenever their head control was good enough that they didn't just flop over. I've never had a bassinet for any of them. Up to sitting up, my pram lies almost flat so for the first bit they had a special cushion like sleeping bag thing that went on it, then sitting up from that.


----------



## Fern81

Kitty- I suggest asking your doctor. I was going to fly (2 hr flight ) when I was about 25 wks I think. My doctor had to write a letter saying I'm in good health and fit to fly, otherwise the airline would not have let me on the plane. Long story short, the trip got cancelled but now I know for future pregnancies :). It depends on your health, how far along you are and if you are high risk or not. And I suppose on the airline's policies.

My list of newborn must-haves (late to the party lol!):
* medela swing electric breast pump (I wasted a lot of money on a hand pump which I never use)
* tommee tippee bottles :) yesss really, my baby switches super easily between the breast and those bottles
* probiotic drops (I firmly believe this is a huge factor in why my son has no colic and no food issues)
* colief (lactase enzyme) drops to put in his bottles
* many many burp cloths to double as everything-wipes; washcloths to double as burp cloths
* lots of washable changing pads for the top of the changing surface, for the fountains of pee etc
* many newborn vests, again for the fountains as mentioned above :)
* zinc oxide bum cream which is also great for healing vaginal/perineal tearing and episiotomies! My dr gave me that tip when I went for a painful 1 week postpartum visit and boy has it made a difference. The brand I use is called sudocrem. 
* sponge wedges to insert under his matress cover; for raising his head & helps a lot against spitting up (and reflux).
* velcro sponge wedges that hold his body in position when I lay him down on his side so he can't roll over on his face.

My baby hates swaddling, aahhh and I practiced it so many times on the antenatal dolls. I loved huggies newborns, big fan of dummies & trying hard to teach him how to use them (not to "shut him up" but for the relevant nerve stimulation and self-soothing behaviour) and of course the TT bottles so it seems I'm quite contrary to many of you ladies ;) just goes to show what works for one may not work for another.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The medela swing was amazing (I blew mine up and had to get a heavier duty model and was sad) and Colief is the business! :D


----------



## claireybell

Fern why will you be laying him on his side?


----------



## claireybell

Both my babes had Tommee Tippee, i love the shape of them & nualas are all pretty girly coloured bottles Lol


----------



## TexasRider

To those who asked- my OB has not ordered the SA for him yet. I imagine that will come up when I see him on Tuesday. Hubs has agreed to it so that's good. And he has BCBS insurance so we are covered but I think SA are fairly cheap.


----------



## M&S+Bump

So just an FIY.. bunk beds are great - til someone vomits from the top one and covers both the entire floor space AND his little brother too. It would be impressive if it weren't quite so gross.


----------



## StillPraying

M+S omg that does not sound like fun (re vomit) and I'll definitely being telling DH that since he wants to get out girls bunk beds. I'm not so keen on them...remember doing all kinds of antics with them as a kid and I know my girls would be the same lol 

Tex glad your stuff came back clear. Hopefully your hubby can get that SA in soon to check that off the list! :hugs: cheers to progress!

Jez I always put my girls in the regular stroller seat once they could hold their head up on their own. But my strollers have always had a reclining option so they were kinda leaning back. Also depends on how well the straps can hold them in place too. I've seen strollers where the seatbelt literally did nothing and the baby could slide out of it (obviously designed for older children). Does anyone you are visiting have an extra seat you can borrow?

kitty I cant speak for UK but I know here its 100% on the airline. I've been on some that never asked. Some that wanted a letter and had all different limits on when they no longer allow you to fly. So really you would need to clear it with your midwife and then contact the airline you intend to fly with.

CB "her breathing was getting on my tits" :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg m&s that is so gross :haha: the things we never anticipate as parents!

Ugh feeling sooo huge...and my bump is getting painful at times :( now sure how I'll expand more. My left side sometimes feels like my skin is going to split open.


----------



## gigglebox

Hahha Still, we used to do crazy crap too! I had a loft bed, and we would gather our entire collection of stuffed animals, throw them on the floor in a pile, put a blanket over it and jump off the bed into the pile. Soooo dangerous!


----------



## StillPraying

OMG gigs no. My girls have so many stuffed animals that's just the kind of thing they would do!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for the flying advice girls, I will look into it, I mean worse comes to worse I can see if I can ferry it! 

Now on the to mass of comments XD 

The boobs are hilarious XD I can imagine lactation specialists finding them funny, especially as a jokey gift! 

Adorable children Clairey!! 

Names are bit difficult, me and hubby have really really struggled, we have names on a list but feel none of them are right if you know what I mean. So I definitely know the struggles!!

Green I'm so impressed you even Attempted nursing both, honestly I don't think I would be brave enough!! I hope you find a suitable formula, and if you haven't already maybe invest in one of those machines? If you're doing twice as much it might be worth it, but I have no experience with them so they might be rubbish!

My belly feels oddly tight at the moment, I'm getting a lot of achiness, and I lost a small clump of mucus plug again, it's worrying me as this is the furthest ive ever got so I think every little thing is causing stress and worry! I can no longer fit in my work trousers, and maternity trouser just don't come in my size so I'm having to wear black leggings and hide for now haha! Still awaiting my NT results, was 2 weeks today so might ring up and ask what's going on, but I hate disturbing the NHS!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my yall were talkative today hehe sorry for the long reply but I wanted to 

*Greenie *I thought rectal was the way to go as a nb, too. But I seriously cant even. Like I cant do it with my dogs, I cant watch the vet do it with my dogs Idk even know lol. Greenie my stepdad wants traditional and fashioned. Sorry to hear about your milk, hope you find a good formula you like! And omg are they seriously almost 8 weeks?! I agree about the samples of formula. Thats what pissed me off most about my BBB bag. I went there because they were supposed to send a free sample of Enfamil. Like full sized, but not! Ask you gyn. A lot of times Similac and Enfamil send samples to Gyns to give out. Enfamil also has the Family Beginnings thing you can sign up for free and they send samples, but it takes a hot minute.

*MS *or PL Im confused who is leaking but I agree hope the leaking lets up :( MS, I was a bed wetter and it took us a while to realize MAYBE I shouldnt sleep on the top bunk lol

*Jez *agreed you can store breast milk in the freezer for a freaky long time. Just be sure to label them with store date and expiration date. Do you have a travel system? Might make things easier than having separate items. I think my parents took the carseat on (you do have to buy an extra ticket obviously) and checked the stroller. Are you traveling alone? Might help if you have bring buffer person in between you and the next person. But who cares. People seriously need to get over their bfing phobia. I second Still an easy access shirt and a cover and youre good to go. I second MS though the less you can bring the better. Jez no idea, about strollers. I thought it was a weight and age thing but no idea lol.

*CB* awww look at Riley and Nuala!!! they are so adorable! I love that he is so into being a big brother.

*Campn *lol true true I did ask for opinions so I cant be annoyed they gave their honest ones haha. SO and I are still thinking about it. So far the fan favorites are Aaron, Ryan, or Ethan Well see. In his words, We have time to figure that out. And LOL the Hulk. And I agree I probably would have flipped out on her as well. Granted, I think stuff like that in my head but I think its another to say it aloud. Like realistically not a whole lot you can do there. I just remember my parents doing a lot of walking and rocking up and down the aisles with my brothers, but the flight attendants were so in love they just cooed and offered any way to help. BUT my brothers were also insanely quiet babies so any time they flew they never cried lol.

*Gigs* its more my parents who veto. SO just wants it to ring nicely with Darwin and his Quebecois last name, which makes it challenging. Two syllable names seem to work best. As for baby showers, I read they are held 4-8 weeks before. I cant imagine being four weeks out. My mom wanted to throw mine the first weekend of May, 30 weeks. I thought that was too soon. So I made her push it out to May 20th. But she wanted to do May 6th because my dads birthday is May 7th. But I feel like 8 weeks is enough time for me to get the last minute stuff in. But idk now Im wondering if I should go back to May 6th lol. I love-hate Ikea. Hf! Yay for nursery starting though! Im getting stretch marks despite daily creaming. So I feel you on the huge bump :(

*Future* we traveled with my little brother when they were itty bitty. Like 6 months? I just remember we opted to fly them in carseats, which meant we got split up as a family because they have all these rules about which seats can be a carseat seat and each baby has to have an adult. So we tried booking far enough that it would be older sibling on the aisle (I think), adult in the middle, and baby at the window. And we would aim to be either across from each other or behind each other so we could still all communicate. But I have memories and photos of us carting them around in car seats and strollers in Hawaii haha.

*Baby D* I dont know s* lol. But like the ladies said usually your gyn office will offer breastfeeding classes. BRUS does as well for free. I was looking at my WTE The First Year and all the f*ing positions for getting baby to latch was like WTFH I thought my mom just grabbed the baby, laid then on the nursing pillow one on each side, and it was off to the races. Wtfh is this s* So I put the book away and decided Ill just find out when I go to my BFing class in late April/May.

*Shae* thank you for asking about the nose frida!!! I was like immmmm UMMMM because I would be that mom who kept sucking and got it in her mouth gag.

*Tex* Im glad to hear your tests come back. Hopefully hubs can get in soon to do his so they can get a game plan going for you too.

*Kit*, health wise you can fly up to 36 weeks as long as no complications and you only have one baby. BUT different airlines have different polices (some cap at 30, others at 32). So best bet is to research the airline and have a doctors note ready before you leave. Like dated a couple of days before you leave. I think even if the airline doesnt ask for it, have it anyway just in case. I had an incident with my dogs once where my airline didnt ask for a rabies and travel certificate, but having travelled with my dogs a lot I knew to have one. Thank goodness because flying back one of our connections refused to let me get on without it because it was technically operated by another airline that did require it. If I hadnt had it, I cant imagine.

*Still* sorry you feel like poo :(

*AFM* I get nervous because every now and then he freaks out. I'm just scared he's going to wake up and say I can't do this. He has a dentist appointment near his family tomorrow, so I think he's planning to just rip the band-aid off and tell them then. As far as moving in, he is thinking of moving in mid next month and then using the last weeks of the month to have his apartment cleaned to get his deposit back. One of my students brought me a balloom today that said "It's a Baby Boy!" It was so cute. I'm tired af. I'm barely making it through the work day, and I cannot catch up on my grading. No break until April either except the day off I took for my anatomy scan. I at least had the foresight to book it on Monday (easy sub plans) and then I get a three day weekend tee hee.

Also Royals just got reeeeallllll


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit wth is that normal to have to wait so long? They had me do my bloodwork the week before and then there was a person in the other room who looked at all the measurements and I had my results by the time I got back from going potty. I can't imagine! I'm going nuts waiting on my updated screening results. They said 3 weeks in the mail after my bloodwork, 2 weeks ago. UGHASDAGDUOW

I was just about to congratulate you on week 14. :) Try to not to worry. I think some ladies on here lost some mucusy stuff early on


----------



## Cppeace

Just figured I'd share some line porn. I figure 2-3 days till ovulation at this point. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170221_164002.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace exciting! Fxed!

So the word on the bird is that his coworkers were supportive and super congratulatory, which really made him feel a lot better. He's just so worried about messing the kid up. He keeps asking me (cuz I'm the expert yeah right) about the dos and don'ts. But his coworkers were like dude chill: your special lady owns a three bedroom place so you don't have to worry about space or safety, you both make good money, you both have family in the area... So he won't say it but you can hear it in his voice he's getting more excited.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs...I like Ethan, and I'll throw Gavin and Dillon out there ;)

Cpp looks pretty dark!!! Maybe not even 3 days away!

Bump shot alert. Heads up, no bra...I think my ass is expanding proportionately with my bump.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0526.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Gavin. This would flow so much better if baby had my generic ass last name of Brown lol. Dillon is out because I had a kid in my class named Dylan, who was a fan favorite. I effing loved that kid. He was smart, polite, adorable! Only problem was clearly his mom and dad were handsy because this is the kid whose hands slipped down to my butt when he hugged me goodbye on day one and those hugs that linger a little too long lol. And then when he gave me a ring pop for Valentine's Day, SO was like NO HELLLL NO and I'm like dude you're getting worked up over a 6 year old :rofl:

Awww I love your bump! I didn't even notice no bra but now that you said it I feel like I have to be a creeper and go back and look at your boob area


----------



## StillPraying

Peace oooooo getting close!

Dobs maybe get him a book? They make all kinds of cool ones for dads. Ethan is on our list too :) so is Ian which is similar. 

Kitty I had snot like discharge constantly with my girls :) yay for 14 weeks! Fx this week flies by for you to get past this nervous part :hugs: when is your next appointment? Dd1 did not have a name till she was born so don't worry about that too much lol

So moana was released on digital download today so I have very happy girls right now. DH ordered pizza for dinner so I don't have to cook and....CHEESEY BREAD. Killer headache though.i even caved and took Tylenol :nope:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo Moana is out on DD already?! What?! it was just out in theaters. Crazy. Sounds like a fun family, pizza, and movie night! And omg cheesy bread is amazeballs. I am so jealous. I had no desire to go to the store today so I'm eating boring ass pasta. No frills no thrills. Just pasta, sauce, and cheese. If I don't eat the cheese block first hahaha

I thought about getting him a book for dad's, but I'm a bit wary right now. I feel like even though he's on my side of the fence the slightest thing might overwhelm him and push him back over to eff this. But I mean his coworkers know so he can't really back out now without getting a bunch of questions at work hahaha


----------



## StillPraying

Maybe just ask if he'd like a book? I think it's smart to be wary.

Yep bought it on Amazon video, DVD doesn't come out for another month


----------



## DobbyForever

Anybody else sad that we won't have anymore epic shot glass stories now that j bought soft cups


----------



## StillPraying

I'm just missing J in general :(


----------



## gigglebox

Lol thanks Dobs. That's my "oh shit, how much bigger can I get?" Face. 
That's exciting about SO! I'm like that too...I need other people to be excited for me before I truly embrace things. I agree with Still, probably best to keep your guard up. Just for now. A book for dads may be a little much...or if he's touchy on the day you give it he might take offense. What about picking up a baby name book and casually leaving it in plain sight next time he comes over? Maybe that's weird and sneaky lol.

I, too, miss J :( and her crazy ass stories. So she got soft cups? That's probably a good call. 

Was Moana any good? I heard it makes you cry and I really hate "happy" movies that induce tears. I swear that's Disney's goal--if it doesn't make you cry at some point, it's sent back to the writers.

I think Cars is the only movie I can think of that doesn't have some sort of tear jerking scene.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I was wondering what that face was haha

I think right now him asking me versus having a book is working. He knows how to use the internet lol but it's at least twice a day he is scared and panics. He's so touchy

I loooove crying in movies lol but it takes a lot to make me cry

I miss her too. :(


----------



## StillPraying

Moana is a tear jerker but it's also beautifully made, has fantastic humor, great music, and the rock. I thought the storyline was awesome. And I cried in cars when i watched it while prego so....lol 

Gigs your face is classic! :haha: that's so awesome


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs-omg Royals!!!! Just watched the season Finale tonight. Oh wow is all I can say!!! I cried over jasper and Eleanor and seethed about Robert. It's gonna be a long few months till season 4 comes out. What a tangled web it is. The guy who writes this show also did One Tree Hill which is also one of my all time favorite shows-it had several twists etc but not this epic. Of course it was a "teen" type show I think so it was a bit different. 

Season started off a bit slow but once it ramped up it was basically balls to the wall so to speak. 

And in other news I'm off tomorrow to take my child to the doctor. Pretty sure we have another ear infection. Her teachers said she wasn't herself today and has been holding her ears and saying they hurt. I asked her tonight and she said they hurt but then she would say they were better sometimes. But she said they hurt more times than she said they were better. Ugh this should be a fun time tomorrow-she hates the doctor especially when they look in her ears


----------



## Jezika

Tex - aww your poor DD. I know she's had a horrid time with her ears. Hope it's nothing too bad.

Kit - I definitely had all shades of thick mucus discharge when preg. Looked just like mucus plug. 

I've never heard of Moana (other than through you guys) or The Royals but DH and I did start watching Big Little Lies (or Liars?) this weekend, with Nicole Kidman and Reese Witherspoon. The first episode was really, really good.

Also love this Canadian show called Working Moms. So funny. And Schitt's Creek.


----------



## gigglebox

:( sorry Tex, hope nothing is wrong and you'll be able to do some enjoyable stuff with her tomorrow outside of the appointment.

Hmm looks like I may have a new show to look into...

Afm...up at 3 to pee and can't fall back asleep. I'm having one of those mom freak outs. I'm worried about Des' development and I'm afraid of losing focus on him due to baby :cry: I get so anxious and worried about the family I have now...I'm freaking out about spreading myself thin with another kid.

I'm sure these are all normal fears but that's not doing a whole lot to ease my mind right now. :( or ease my stomach, as I'm definitely feeling queasy to boot :/


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I didn't cry watching Moana from sadness... it was an incredibly powerful scene that was very emotional, a little hint of sad but mostly incredible and inspiring. There are some cheesy scenes, like in most Disney movies... but it was incredibly powerful and it's one of my favorites they've made in the last several years. The only ones I watched again that were recent were tangled and frozen, and I've seen tangled WAY more. I like it better than frozen. Prior to tangled the little mermaid was my go-to favorite. I was also an extroverted child living in a very sheltered home longing to explore the world around me, so I wonder why :haha:


----------



## shaescott

When you realize you're being dragged to the gym at 9 am and you're still awake and it's 4:30 am and you're like well f*ck I'm doomed no matter what at this point...


----------



## claireybell

My childish manner coming out now, Schitts Creek - Jez is that pronounced 'Shits' LOL! 

Ah Tex hope lil un is ok.. she suffers alot with her ears bless her :hugs: 

Ive not seen Moana but tbh it doesnt take alot to make me cry, hobestly after having children your hormones are ruined & everything kinda gets you lol i get teary watching Pampers adverts when they are doing awareness for newborn Tetanus

Dobs yes maybe a book of baby names, we struggled with boys names this time around before we found out it was a Girl, books actually have some really great names :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Omg Shae i LOVE Tangled <3 i will get Nuala into this aswell as she gets bigger hehe!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Good luck at Dr's Tex!

Just jumping in quickly to say don't worry about the NT scan Kit - if there was anything to check or worry about, they would have phoned you within a day or two. No news is good news and you'll probably get a letter soon to confirm.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm so far into f**k-it-all land this morning that I actually almost wore odd socks.

I'm aware that there are people out there who do that regularly but I am not one of those deviants.

I chose to retain the last little bit of sanity and check the tumble dryer for matching, clean socks instead.


----------



## claireybell

Lol M&S

Im only an odd sock girl at bedtime, i have pink & turquoise chunky warm socks mix n match :) 

Kitty as M&S said re scan results, no news is all fine & any issues they contact you almist straight away :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm Shaw I may watch it then as Little mermaid was my absolute fave as a kid and Tangled is my fave as an adult :thumbup:

I actually still have TLM poster with the penis castle on it :haha: I have it hung up in the playroom


----------



## Jezika

Are you feeling better this morning Gigs?

CB yes it's pronounced "sh*t's creek" and that's the joke. I saw an interview on YouTube with some of the cast on a US TV channel and they had to put the tv show logo on the screen every time anyone said the show's name, I guess so no one would think they were saying sh*t.

Odd socks are my life! My belief is that you save time not matching them, and the only people that would judge you for not wearing matching socks in a way that actually matters (like, idk, your boss) will probably never see your socks anyway. Oh wait... I guess your socks could be showing above your shoes. Well, it's clear I only wear sandals or boots. And that I'm lazy.

Speaking of lazy, I also never clear my inbox of unread emails and every single week DH or a friend will glance at the unread email number by my mail icon on my phone and freak out. I mark them all as unread every few years just to calm them down. But like with unmatched socks, I save so much time NOT sorting through those emails whenever I get them. It adds up, people! And these days you can search for emails you want to look back at. Prizes for guessing how much unread emails I currently have.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i completely forgot to say how lovely you look, blooming lovely! you could never tell your bra-less either :) i too went back to check them out Lol not feeling pervy at all ha ha! 

Rileys out with gparents today, ive had a lazy house moochy day with Nuala! She slept for like nearly 3 hrs :shock: never happens! Now shes WIDE awake


----------



## claireybell

Jez im going to guess at least about 100-150 unread emails :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I flip out at my mum she has over 2200 unread emails!! I always have 0 because I check it often and just delete what I don't want to read there and then, I hate unread emails because you never know if you have new ones!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- you're adorable! You look amazing. And trust me I learned even when you're so stretched to the max somehow you kee getting bigger! 

Socks: I always wear mismatched socks! But we really only buy very similar socks so nothing too crazy most days. But like jez I feel like it's such a waste of time and time is something I don't have enough of. Same with emails. I have an old account I don't really use anymore so I don't check it but it was connected to my old phone (got a new one a couple weeeks ago) and I had over 4,000 emails. 

I'm currently laying on the floor while my boys are under their gym and they're both grunting and groaning pooping and I keep thinking aww so cute. And then I realized motherhood is loving all things your babies do (even gross stuff). 

All ladies who already had babies- how long were they sleeping at night at 8ish weeks? Michael sometimes has a 5-6 hour stretch which is amazing but maxwell never sleeps more than 3.5 hours. 

And formula we're currently using enfamile gentlese (well the target version) and it hasn't been long but seems to be working. They just have more spit up than normal which is really frustrating because I feel like they're hungry so soon afterwards. 

Also, does anyone baby get really fussy and scream while eating? Michael does it but not all the time just sometimes. I told the doctor this and he said it was part of colic but sometimes I don't think he is colicky and like some of you ladies said they just said it to give me some kind of answer.


----------



## campn

Green, at 8 weeks 50% of babies sleep through the night (which is only 5 hours) Juliette has been sleeping through the night at 12 weeks, although she will wake up to eat once or twice some nights. My son took forever to sleep that long though. 

He could be crying for two reasons, a super fast flow or because of reflux.


----------



## StillPraying

Green my girls didn't sleep through the night until they were quite a bit older, but that was with nursing, so im not sure if its different? I would say probably the bottle is too fast of flow. Maybe try getting a slower flow nipple and see if that helps?

Clairey yay for long naps, is she going through a growth spurt?

Jez I'm going to guess 1000 emails. lol

gigs lol at penis castle hahaha. My favorite as a little girl was Beauty and the Beast, but I was definitely big into little mermaid also. And I think all of your fears are normal. But really, you do adjust pretty quickly. You find its not as hard as you think to care for two. I think the first month or so is rough, but after that it really isn't so bad. :hugs:

Tex good luck at the Drs, I hope your dd is okay :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies. It's definitely not the flow. I was suspecting reflux as I had before but then the doc just shutting it down so quick lying second guessed my instincts. 

Tex- I forgot to comment to you good luck with the doctor! Next week right? I hope dd feels better soon.


----------



## campn

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks ladies. It's definitely not the flow. I was suspecting reflux as I had before but then the doc just shutting it down so quick lying second guessed my instincts.
> 
> Tex- I forgot to comment to you good luck with the doctor! Next week right? I hope dd feels better soon.

Green my doctor did the same thing. I think they don't make a big deal of reflux cause it's too common and as long as baby is gaining they're not too worried. It explains all the spit up too.


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie have you tried propping him up in an almost sitting position to feed? I had to do that with dd1.


----------



## gigglebox

lol cb, thanks for the boob comment. They feel small yet sloppy, lol.

Jez you're sweet to ask, I'm feeling better but really tired and getting af cramps right now. I actually ended up puking bile in my mouth not too long after that post :X ended up getting up to drink water and take some tums. I finally fell asleep after that, but OF COURSE Des woke up extra early, shortly after 6am :dohh: it always happens that way, doesn't it?

I don't care if my socks look different, just as long as they feel the same on my feet. I hate when, for example, the thickness is different.


Hmmm I'm a compulsive email deleter but hubs is just like you, leaving them unread. He has well over 1,000 so my guess is you do, too!

I don't remember when Des started sleeping through the night but it was by the time I went back to work at 3 months, but I think he was still waking up for a quick feed once during the night (which was fine by me as he didn't mind cold formula, so I had it prepped in the fridge before bed and just fed him fast; he just passed back out while drinking).


----------



## DobbyForever

Mismatched socks for the win. I sort them when I do laundry but I lose a lot so I have a drawer of unmatched. When I run out of matches ones I just grab two from the mixed drawer of similar size haha

Love tangled

Umm gotta run


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp, miss matched socks for the win! The only exception now is my favorite pair of socks, made from merino wool and have a lifelong guarantee on them. I have a hard time taking them off, haha! I only have one pair, so always match that one.

Campn, are you saying sleeping 5 hours is considered sleeping through the night?

And I can add to the dreams of feeding someone else beside baby from the boobs... In my dream, I got thirsty, flipped the nipple up and started drinking.. I even remember that feeling you get when someone is eating.. I am thinking that Logan must have helped himself at night, giving me that dream with the feelings of drinking and milk let down :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and Logan has 2 pairs of socks that currently fit, however we lost one sock in the truck last weekend. So next time L required socks, he had to wear a missmatched pair and hubby just about had a fit.. "not him too!!" :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs, we're "sole" mates :haha: I have two sock drawers too, one matched, one full of socks missing their pairs! Hahahah 

PL that must have been odd to feel as well as dream!

Someone asked for pictures of the hats I've been making...cream colored ones are for SIL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0541.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## campn

Pacific- Yes! For babies that's sleeping through the night! Which is pretty sad cause I need double that! 

Gigs, you look so beautiful! You've that glow going for sure! 

Re: dream feed! I remember doing that more often with DS. My breasts would get so engoreged and feel like rocks, so I pick him up all asleep and put him to the boob until my boobs feel softer. Seriously that relief is awesome!


----------



## TexasRider

She has double ear infections- he said they looked really bad. He also said that he could not see the tubes she used to have. So oral antibiotics it is and I hope they don't come back- but most likely they will since usually the fluid doesn't drain out of her ear canals


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, sounds painful, hopefully antibiotics will do the trick quickly!

Campn, I guess then Logan has been sleeping through the night for a long time, although I require 8+ hours of uninterrupted sleep. 
How do you deal with the engorgement when they start sleeping longer?

The weird thing was that in my dream I was breastfeeding myself from my own breast...


----------



## kittykat7210

OMG GIGS I LOVE THOSE HATS!!!!

they are so cute!!


----------



## gigglebox

...I consider STTN 7 hours...


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't call it sleeping through til they go 7pm to 7am (or equivalent) without waking up or a feed :haha: Who the heck can fall asleep the second the baby does and survive on five hours lol?

By the five hour definition though, Elisabeth slept through from her first night born, Joe at around 12 weeks and Nathaniel not til he was over 2yo.

PL, your body adjusts and the engorgement stops.

Tex - the poor soul :( hope the drugs kick in quickly!

And odd socks - no. That way madness lies. I'd rather wear none at all than odds :haha: not that it brought me any luck today - I fell over because of a missing paving stone and twisted my ankle. Tried to walk on it, it was sore but not awful - my pride was more bruised because I properly decked it, skint knees and everything and passers-by had to help me up - so hobbled back to the shop and rested for half an hour, then decided I felt ok enough to walk slow and go and get lunch. Got half way down the street and promptly went over on it again, and this time nearly threw up with the pain... Oops! DH had to come and get me in the car after work, and the kids slept all the way in and back and now it's 11pm and they won't go to bed. Double oops!


----------



## Jezika

You guys are too kind with your guesses re: my unread emails. It's much worse - 31,162. Tried to attach a screenshot but it claims the file is too large. And remember, that's only over the past two years or so.

Gigs - of course the early rise happens after a poor sleep night. ALWAYS the way.

Green - if five hours is considered sleeping through the night, Tilly's done it maybe once. The standard is 3-4 hours between feeds but she's been restless and wriggly in her sleep for a week now. Oh, re: your boys' possible acid reflux, have you tried probiotics? Can't remember if you said you already have and I think someone else on here may have suggested it too(?) but I randomly came across an article yesterday that claims it works for a bunch of stuff, esp for formula fed babies - https://www.mommyedition.com/could-my-baby-benefit-from-probiotics I'm thinking of getting some for Tilly if her restlessness continues, in case it's gassiness.

PL - what did your dream milk taste like? Ha! I wish Tilly could latch on her own at night, though she did do it once or twice. Oh, I was meaning to say those are neat photos on FB of the eagle you saw eating a raccoon!!!

Tex - sorry to hear it wasn't good news re: DD'a ears. I hope the antibiotics do the trick. Poor little girly.


----------



## Jezika

Oh I went to my first play date today with some mums that live in my area (there's this Facebook group for mums that's so awesome... the women on there are so helpful and give advice around the clock, share experiences etc., and someone is always arranging a play date). Was so nice to get out and meet other mums, esp since most of my friends here don't have kids. The mum who was hosting even gave me some breast milk freezer bags and some bottles to try with Tilly to see if she takes to any. Tilly didn't really get much out of being there, but she did touch a little boy called Gus's ass.

ETA: to be clear, the little boy was not called "Gus's Ass"


----------



## campn

Pacific- Your body should adjust to supply and demand and stop being too engorged! I think you've mentioned that you've an oversupply though!? If you're getting too uncomfortable keep a manual pump nearby for quick relief.


----------



## TexasRider

Ok I have hard numbers from the labs and my FSH looks like shit... ugh here goes 

FSH 25.6
LH 8.5
Prolactin 8.5
Tsh 0.89
Total testosterone 10.0
Free testosterone 0.8

Everything is in the "normal" range according to the lab sheet but when I google FSH level is 25 I basically get awful things. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## StillPraying

I hadn't heard 5 hours is sleeping through the night. My girls dr said 7 :shrug: 

I have a sock basket, or as the girls call it "socky bin" :haha:

Tex FSH is apparently not too hard to boost though. I think 25 is on the lower end of normal from what I'm reading. But there are lots of ways to boost that (Maca is one!) https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/supplements-to-help-fsh-levels/ I thought this one was pretty helpful. Sorry about your dds ears :( poor baby. Hopefully the antibiotics kick in quickly.


Jez glad you enjoyed the play date and I was cracking up over Guss's ass. :haha: its good to get out and socialize with other moms even if miss thing is too little to appreciate it! AND HOLY S**T that's a lot of emails lmao.

PL the less my girls woke up at night my boobs would slow down on the engorgement, like they realized they could slow down on the milk haha and love the dream :haha:

Gigs love the hats!


----------



## StillPraying

Tex https://www.earlymenopause.com/information/tests/ so this one says that 25 is normal, but 30-40 is a sign of premenopause. Maybe something to ask your dr about?


----------



## TexasRider

25 is ridiculously high. Like menopause high- you want your FSH to be low. On the lab paper work it said anything from 1.5-116 is "normal" but basically what I find is the higher your FSH is the less chance you have of conceiving


----------



## TexasRider

And double post but my sister In law found an article that said levels up to 30 are considered normal depending on the woman and age and where they are in their cycle so maybe I'm ok?


----------



## Michellebelle

:hugs: Tex. I don't really know much about those numbers. On day 3, I had a different workup done that tested FSH, LH, Estradoil and had an AMH number. Honestly I can't remember what any of my numbers were. I'm hoping it's still good news for you!

Also.. tip to look at the units it was measured in. Different websites will tell you different info if it's on a different scale, if that makes sense.


----------



## M&S+Bump

FSH and LH ring a bell as to being too high when I had bloodwork done pre-Joe in preparation for the fertility specialist - my testosterone was too high as well.. unfortunately I don't have numbers or really any advice since I fell pregnant two months later naturally and that seems to have re-booted my system &#128533;


----------



## gigglebox

Tex so sorry about DD :( I hope she doesn't need tubes set again. Wish I could offer insight on the levels but I know nothing. If your doc is unconcerned you're probably fine though.

Omg Jez, i laughed so hard at Gus' ass, then Hubs asked what I was laughing at, so I read it to him and he laughed...then I said, in my best red neck accent, "Gus' Ass, get over here now!" And we both laughed some more.


----------



## StillPraying

The more I read tex I was reading 25 is close to being too high because 30+ is usually premenopause? So maybe you need something to help you bring it down? Hopefully your Dr can explain it to you. You still see him/her next week right? 

Need some fashion advice....I've spent the last 8 years in uniforms so I have no idea what "casual business attire" is now? Like can I wear leggings and a dressy top?


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I still see him on Tuesday. And your FSH level can fluctuate as well so it's possible I got a bum test as a one off and maybe it's not usually this high? No idea but I have to stay positive I guess.... ugh


----------



## StillPraying

FSH seems like it's something that can be treated though, right? If it is indeed an issue?


----------



## campn

StillPraying said:


> The more I read tex I was reading 25 is close to being too high because 30+ is usually premenopause? So maybe you need something to help you bring it down? Hopefully your Dr can explain it to you. You still see him/her next week right?
> 
> Need some fashion advice....I've spent the last 8 years in uniforms so I have no idea what "casual business attire" is now? Like can I wear leggings and a dressy top?

I think since its business leggings are out :D how about some panty hose!?


----------



## StillPraying

DH said leggings are a no too lol i have no clue really. But i don't think panty hose will work with a long top, I'm afraid of it looking like a slutty dress lol I have one pair of khaki pants so I might just wear the same pants and wear different shirts :haha: I have some dresses that might work too.


----------



## campn

Still, maybe a dress with pantyhose and short boots?


----------



## StillPraying

I'll have to show yall a pic of the dress to see if it's businessy enough lol I'm worried my panty hose won't fit :( lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait why no to leggings?! I love leggings! I hate pantyhose. I always manage to get a hole in them. r_r

Tex wish I could weigh in but I have no idea what any of those numbers mean. I agree to ask the doc to go over them and what/if you need to do anything to up your odds. :hugs:

As for the rest of the convo... I don't remember what people said and I still have alike 15 papers to grade haha.


----------



## StillPraying

Well the consensus seems to be that leggings are not business casual attire. Like not dressy enough.


----------



## campn

Dobby, I LIVE in leggings practically, but like Still said not business-y enough.


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah see that's my issue...when not in uniform I LIVE in leggings. Lol but hey they did say business CASUAL lol and I have a rule that I only wear shirts that cover my butt with leggings. So I thought if I wore a super dressy top and shoes maybe I could get away with it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Waiiiiit what. Idk. I think with the right shoes and dress/shirt and accessories they could be business casual. But I was always more of a knee length pencil shirt, short heels, and a blouse.

https://bridgetteraes.com/2014/09/21/how-to-wear-leggings-to-work/
Pretty much sums up how I feel about leggings as business cas. But I go to work in jeans and tennis shoes lol so....


----------



## StillPraying

I'm going to drag my bin of maternity clothes and see what I have in there. Lol Dobs I totally Googled and read that exact article.


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL I googled, too! I was like... Still probably already tried googling this and read this... :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Google is my truest bff


----------



## shaescott

Tex I'm sorry about DDs ears :( I hope they get them fixed soon. 

I google normal range for FSH and it does look very high :( hopefully your doctor will have some insight into it, though. LH looks a little high as well but not to the level that the FSH is. The other numbers look like they're in the normal ranges.

Edit: if they think 116 is high normal, do check their units they use to measure it. Could it be possible that it's a typo for 16?


----------



## shaescott

Still- here's a pic of some suggestions. Business casual is unfortunately a very ambiguous term, so it's hard to know what to wear. Very dark blue or black form fitting jeans are generally okay, light or medium blue jeans are generally not. Black dress pants are always okay. You can match a dark boring bottom with a more colorful top. Just some thoughts.


----------



## shaescott

I'm in so much pain right now. I got a meningitis vaccine at my doctor's appointment today (I was scheduled for a depression check, I had to up my meds recently) since I'm gonna be going to college in the fall and colleges are meningitis breeding grounds practically. Not sure why. But anyway the injection was practically painless, it felt like a poke rather than a stick, didn't even feel like it pierced my skin. Now... the site isn't red but it's definitely swollen, cuz my arm is much bigger around the injection site than the same area on the opposite arm. The swelling isn't what bothers me, though. I'm in PAIN. My whole arm aches, from the site down to the tips of my fingers. I took extra strength Tylenol but so far it still hurts. I tried ice but it was such a huge area that it was just the ice swapping areas all the time. Idk how I'm gonna sleep :(

Actually thought SO might've had meningitis today and made him go to the ER. He had meningeal symptoms. My mom and her medical colleagues were concerned. Turns out his CBC was negative, so it's not meningitis or sepsis. But we figured it would be the flu if it wasn't meningitis and his flu swab was negative for influenza. Weird. If he has man cold (usually called man flu) and he freaked me out over a cold virus I'm gonna be mad lol. But tbh I'm just happy he's okay.

Edit: in happy news, I have my car back!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Jez thats a loooooooot of emails LOL! Highlight all & delete, job done :thumbup: 

I love leggings, lived in them when pg & they look great with knee length dresses esp if 3/4 length leggings, also go great with long fitted vest tops :) 

Tex i hope your lil girls ears are sorted soon bless her.. hopefully its something she will just grow out of aswell :hugs: 

MrsG i found Nuala was crying lots & getting really eratic whilst feeding aswell, it was her teeth! She started teething early & so did Riley around 7wks! Hows the nappies? Sore bottys or does their poop smell quite acidy?


----------



## claireybell

Shae they give men vaccines here before Uni aswell..


----------



## gigglebox

I recall a similar reaction to tetanus vacc, Shae, back in high school. I think some just have painful local reactions, but might be worth a call back to the office that administered it. So what were your BF's symptoms?

I feel like leggings with heels or boots and a shirt/dress that is near your knees could be business casual. As long as they're appropriate leggings, not, like, super bright patterend ones or something. But like a solid neutral color should be fine.

Another restless night of sleep from Des has me really soncerned about the early sleepless nights with Levin :( I'm such a cranky bitch when I'm sleep deprived, and I get frustrated with Des, even like last night when he was up complaining his ankle hurt :( I feel awful...Crying when I'm so tired just makes me mad. I feel like a bad mom :(

Also, random side comment...recently new moms, would you have felt up for walking around something like a crafts show at 39 weeks? There's something I want to do (it's actually a livestock show) but I'll be super pregnant...


----------



## claireybell

Your not a bad Mum Gigs your just normal, pregnant & tired hun! I felt the same with Riley & even now i get grrr with him when im so tired. Dont frer about it when Levin arrives, if he is unsettled just have him co-sleep next to you, thats what i do with Nuala, second time around i just need sleep & get it anyway i can :) 

I was able to walk about here n there at 39 wks just sitting down & getting back up again was a butt pain literally lol! Had spd from 25/26 wks so was achey everywhere generally, just see how you are on the day Gigs you'll know if you feel upto it, will hubs be going with you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig/ you're definitely not a bad mom! Feeling like that shows you're a good mom because you care so much. Getting frustrated is natural. As for walking at 39 weeks. I didn't make it but i think because I had two I hit 39 weeks right around 30 weeks lol I was fine walking as long as I had good shoes on. The only thing that was hard on me was the weight from my stomach. So I'd say go for is just have a good support belt if you run into that problem 

Shae- oh no I hope your SO feels better soon. I finally got my DH to admit to the man cold. In fact he strated to feel a little sick recently and even said "it's probably the man cold" lol!

CB- teething at 7 weeks!!! Yikes. I'll have to take a look. Was she spitting up more than normal?

I'm sorry I can't remember what else. 

Bad thing about night feeding: it takes so long especially with two that I get hungry!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wtf is business casual? An oxymoron if I ever saw one. I'm so glad I can go to work in knee high Docs and a ripped Nirvana t-shirt :haha: or my trusty harem pants and I will still never be the oddest or grungiest dressed there.

Gigs, there's not much point worrying about it - it'll happen regardless whichever way it's going to (and you never know, you might get a snoozy one like Elisabeth) so just try and get as much rest as you can now - afterwards, you'll survive and find a way, we always do. Walking round a show at 39 weeks doesn't sound too arduous - I walked and worked normally up to 41 with all three sproggits. It's a bit more of a struggle this time but I reckon I'd still manage it for something I really wanted! :D


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, I worked until 40+2 with Des (water broke the next day, Saturday--so many bummed coworkers that it didn't happen at work :haha: ) but I really just don't remember really feeling much like walking around at that point. I may have, but don't recall...I know I was crazy swollen by then, and I know I definitely gave up on stairs. 

Cb, Hubs and DS will be going with me. I think DS will really enjoy seeing all the animals. Hubs wants to get rabbits :roll: which I'm not a fan of but he's been talking about it for a loooong time now so he may finally get them, I don't know. I told him it was all up to him, he needs to build the hutch and he'll have to take care of them. He wants them for meat...my reluctance is that I will fall in love with them, then they'll be slaughtered :( but he says they're super easy to clean, they reproduce fast, and they can basically live off grass (would need to supplement in the winter months though). Idk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs it's ok I started raising my voice in my classroom lately so I can't even imagine what sleep deprivation will do to these poor kids. But part of my abusive mentality is that if they just did what they are supposed to I wouldn't have to yell.... ugh I'm becoming a terrible person lol

Green oh man maybe pack night time snacks lol

Shae yay for car. I think they told me the nenigitus shot is one of the worst ones reaction wise with pain and swelling for up to two days, but that was a decade ago so who knows. Glad SO is ok.

Gigs I had a coworker work right up to the Friday before her due date and then she gave birth early Sunday lol. Freaking pregnancy unicorn both times. Love her though haha

Afm I don't want to get up to go to work lol. SO is telling his parents which is lose-lose for him. They're going to bitch about something. Which he will take out on me because he can't see that his family are a bunch of assholes.


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks everyone. I am having some ewcm today and plan on getting some bd in. It can't hurt to try.

Basically everything I read said it's not hopeless and things can happen naturally possibly. Also read an article that my level depending on several factors could almost be considered normal but definitely only borderline and not catastrophic. 

Bottom line we cannot afford Ivf and even iui may not be an option since I would have to drive about 1.5 hours one way for treatment and no guarantee we would have success. 

Basically I'm going to wait and see what he suggests and go with that. I have 1 daughter and if that's all I ever have I must be ok with that since some women never achieve that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I hope DD is feeling better today. And I hope the doctor can give you some good advice. It's so unfortunate how expensive some of these treatments are. It's really not fair. Especially when there's no guarantee it'll even work. I do hope you get your rainbow baby.

Oh and Jez I thought my mom was bad with her 3k unread emails lol. But I'm like someone else I check my email religiously because I hate not knowing what's new and old. So I check/ delete/ respond to emails all the time.


----------



## TexasRider

Well I was going to wait till Tuesday to talk to my dr about my results but anxiety won out and I called for clarification on the numbers. Waiting on a call back now


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, don't take offense but you need to relax and wait until you speak with the doctor AND hubs' results are back. You are assuming a lot with very limited info! It may not be nearly as detrimental as you think, could be a simple solution like diet change or meds. I know when I'm faced with the unknown I always jump to the worst conclusion, so I'm not trying to lecture...just wanted to suggest you not worry about it until you have all the information.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex hope he calls you back soon. From what I Googled it seems like there are a lot of natural supplements that can help as well. :hugs: I don't think it's over for you. Good luck with BD!

Gigs if you can't do much walking at that point you could rent a wheelchair :haha: make DH push you around lol with dd1 I was fine walking as long as it wasn't stairs. Dd2 I didn't make it that far lol
My parents have a pet rabbit.....lol 

Greenie my girls were early teethers also. Dd1 started just after 2 months I think. I panicked lol

Shae sorry about the vaccine. I don't remember getting that one. I think the worst one I got was small pox. Most disgusting thing ever. Did you try motrin? Motrin usually helps with swelling better than tylenol. 

Dobs I hope he doesn't take it out on you :hugs: 

Thanks for the clothes tips ladies. The only rules they gave was no jeans, flip-flops,gym shoes, t-shirts, or ripped clothing.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, what's the job? Did I miss that or just forget?

Dobs, I hope those racist "schitts" :haha: keep their mouths shut with the negativity. I know they'll probably have plenty to say though :( hope SO can roll with the punches and doesn't take it out on you.

Tex hope they call you soon and ease your mind.


----------



## TexasRider

I know I'm jumping to worse case scenario. I always tend to do that. I guess I'm just hoping for ressaurance-I hate to be "that patient" but I can't help it haha.


----------



## campn

Dobby, I really hope he stands up to them! Now you and your baby come first, if he wants to make this work he needs to get them to be civil towards you. 

Tex, I'm with gigs, don't paint yourself a doom picture until you find out what could be done hun. Now that they found the problem a solution could be waiting for you.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex hope he calls soon. I don't think it's crazy to want reassurance. Just make sure you write down all of your questions!

Gigs it's not a job, it's for transition classes. Basically before you get out of the military they try to teach you how to be a civilian again and how to find a civilian job lol


----------



## TexasRider

Well he called and basically said that yes it was a little higher than "normal" and we would talk about it on Tuesday. Sigh guess I should have known and not bothered calling lol


----------



## Jezika

Meh, what a copout, Tex. But i definitely second Still on writing out all your questions and taking them on Tuesday. I ALWAYS forget my questions.

Dobs - good luck re: SO telling his fam. Would this be his parents' first grandchild?

Gigs - at 39 weeks I was still going to classes but couldn't walk distances and could only walk verrrrry slowly. Like Green said, it was the barely bearable weight of the ol' belly.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol thanks ladies he got sick and cancelled his appointment so I doubt he is telling them now. The whole reason it was today was that he was driving there for his dentist appointment. This will be their first and likely only grandchild, so they will be civil to my face but never actually like me and talk mad shit behind my back. Idgaf just fake it in front of the kid and say whatever behind closed doors. And lol at the schitts

Tex hope you get some reassurance from the doctor on Tuesday sorry he was vague :(
Ol
Afm I feel like crap. I'm in a lot of dull pain and cramping and everything isn't sitting right in my stomach.


----------



## TexasRider

And I just got a noon time donation of sperm.... it only takes one good sperm and one good egg. Haha


----------



## shaescott

Sooooo I'm back to no car. My car itself is fine... the registration is expired. It's got a license plate from a different state and we've been bugging the lawyer since July and she never dealt with it. Not sure why we didn't get the renewal notice, all mail to my grandmother was supposed to be forwarded here... So I can't drive my car because if I get pulled over I'm f*cked. 

I didn't try Motrin, not sure I have any in the house. My arm is improving, though. It's not painless, but the pain in my calves from the gym yesterday is taking priority so right now I hardly feel my arm.


----------



## shaescott

SO had a bunch of regular sick symptoms but what was worrying was the mix of a throbbing headache with light sensitivity AND when he touched his chin to his chest his neck and back hurt. The chin to chest thing is a big meningeal symptom, most doctors will recommend ER based on that. Just confused that it's not the flu, knowing it's not meningitis. But while he's still sick, he says he feels a little better. So it makes me feel a bit more relieved. Maybe it's just a really nasty cold. Maybe he exaggerated his symptoms and then when I freaked he couldn't admit he'd been a little creative with the details. Idk.


----------



## Jezika

Maybe he did what I did, i.e., touched my chin to my chest and convinced myself my back and neck hurt. But I'm a hypochondriac.

I saw a news article yesterday from the UK about a baby that got meningitis and died... his parents posted pictures to raise awareness. I cried and cried. Since having a baby, any kind of exposure to child suffering just tears my heart out.


----------



## Michellebelle

That is so sad, Jez! 

Shae, glad your SO is okay. I got the meningitis vaccine before college, but I can't remember if it hurt or not. I don't think it did.

I just scheduled my NT scan. When I asked about if they do bloodwork, she said they do a finger prick test. And that they COULD do a Panorama test if I wanted, but the referral from the doc was for the scan and finger prick test. Now I am trying to google to find out information on what the finger prick test does versus the panorama, and I'm at a loss. 

I feel like the Panorama is better to test for stuff, but I don't want to do it if insurance doesn't cover it. Ugh, annoyed with all these places. I try to ask questions, and they don't really seem to have good answers.


----------



## claireybell

Stories like that always get me Jez aswell, its heartbreaking 

MrsG she did spit up some milk & still does when shes gets dribbly & her poop always smells funky aswell, nappy joys eh Lol! 

You maybe ok wandering around at 39 wks Gigs, are you having a planned csection this time? Just wondering when your csection date would be.. in uk, planned csections are always 39wks


----------



## claireybell

Michelle what does the finger prick blood sample cover for testing?


----------



## claireybell

Only it seems like such a tiny sample of blood it makes you wonder what it tests for.. hmmm


----------



## Michellebelle

It looks like it covers the risk for Down Syndrome and Trisomy 18.


----------



## pacificlove

I am pretty sure now that Logan mostly spits up when I drink milk.. or at least it has coincided with it.. So for now have eliminated it from my intake. I'll try goats milk for a few days once my goats have freshened next month.

Can't remember what else I read...


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, some names, just coz it's fun:

Ruben
Wyatt
Miles
Darryl
Jacob
Harley
Arum
George 
Jason
Hugo
Felix
Shane
Elliot
Kamryn
Jasper 
Marlon
Ellis
Maslow
Henry
Leighton 
Marvin 
Calvin 
Drew
Rylan

Michelle - can you find out if your insurance covers panorama and then just get another referral for that?

Re: spit-up, isn't some normal? Tilly does it like once a week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle wtf really?! I had to give 8 f*ing vials I almost passed out! Granted, they were doing a bunch of crap like stis, blood type, some other precautionary thing, and I have to get all the race based stuff because I'm a mutt lol so we did sickle cell and whatever hereditary stuff for whites and asians. I was unamused. And then they took two more vials at 15 weeks. r_r

Tex woot for the noon time donation!

Jez ty for the list. I think I tossed out Jacob (jake) but I can't remember lol the secretary was making fun of me because I forgot to pack a lunch again lol and then she asked what I doordashed and I forgot lol.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh Dobs, I had to have 8 vials taken at my first appt. This is just specifically for the genetic testing. So I got to experience that fun already. :)

Jez, I tried to find out but the woman I spoke to seemed convinced the nurse would be able to answer all my questions at the appt and that she would know what insurance would cover. Oh well. Even if insurance doesn't cover the additional test and DH and I decide to do it, I think it's only a couple hundred. Still a lot, but at least not thousands.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo lol I was about to rage all over my gyn haha


----------



## StillPraying

I slept almost all day. I went to work for a few hours but my coworker told me to go home. So I did....and I slept. All. Day. 

Jez I can't do stories of children hurting:nope: I'll be upset for hours about stuff like that. There's a story in infant loss on here about a baby that was lost to meningitis. 

Michelle does the panorama tell gender? I thought it did. How annoying that they wouldn't answer your questions! 

Lmao dobs I'm cracking up over your blood indignation. :haha: this is my list of boy names (since I don't care if someone I know on the Internet uses the same name lol) We already know that the middle will be Eugene after DHs grandfather.
-Marshal (dad's name)
-Jacob (jake)
-Ethan
-Ian 
-Jackson (DHs middle name)


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I really hope things work out for you, I'm not sure what any of the numbers really mean so am unable to give any valuable information :(


On my end of things, I have a mildly painful... Um vagina XD it just randomly starts hurting like someone is poking it hard with a needle at all angles, is this a problem or something I should be concerned about? I've never ever had this before!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I've had that pain in various locations including the vag so hopefully doesn't mean anything


----------



## gigglebox

I've had it up my vag and all vulva areas. And the feeling like i was kicked with a steel toed boot.

Dobs, I'll join you in the feeling like shit boat. Headache and nausea here...

Plus Des is having a meatloaf battle with us that has lasted well over an hour. That is, he refuses to try it and we said no other food until he tries it. Lots of crying and screaming and my head feels like it's going to burst.

I like Rylan. Connor is another one of my faves I forgot to throw out earlier.

Sorry Dobs & Shae for the ill SO's. Dobs I hope he feels better and you don't catch it.

I'm chillin' in my bedroom in hubs' boxer briefs. These things are not nearly as comfortable as I was hoping they'd be :( curse my enormous ass!


----------



## claireybell

I LOVE the name Wyatt 

Stills i read that story, was that the meningitis septacaemia one.. i broke my heart crying reading that when i was pg :(


----------



## claireybell

Urhh those vag pains, dont miss them! Fanny daggers


----------



## Michellebelle

Lol fanny daggers.


----------



## StillPraying

My phone keeps double posting!


----------



## StillPraying

Fanny daggers lol lightening crotch, one of pregnancy's finest symptoms! 

Moana is on for the umpteenth time. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol at fanny daggers for real

Being a teacher has ruined almost all of those names lol and the ones left don't flow with the middle last name combo.


----------



## claireybell

My sister referred to it as fanny daggers HAHAA! Now my pg friend says it aswell :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, don't know why I was thinking of a name for your baby at 5am but...Devon? Ends in the "n" sound and starts with a D...


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't want a D name. That's my grandparents tradition that my mom kept alive out of respect, but I don't like them so lol. Plus the double D sounds odd. And I have a bipolar uncle named Devin which is too close to Devon. Honestly, I want to land on Ethan or Christopher or Jacob but I'm waiting for baby daddy to give feedback. I think they are strong, traditional names my stepdad can accept, they flow nicely with the middle and last name... I think Ethan is the best sounding but then the nickname is lacking and you can't do ED as a nickname lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hahahhahahha no probably not! Ethan's def my fave of the ones you mentioned. Honestly, he's probably just become "Eeth"...which looks weird written out but sounds fine. Or you'll give him a completely unrelated nickname


----------



## StillPraying

There is a boy in dd1s class named Ethan and his mom calls him E .:) dh really likes Ethan so it's at the top of our list too. I like jake the most though.


----------



## Jezika

Unrelatedly, a friend of mine told me yesterday that a distant relative of hers had two daughters and called the first one Amanda but couldn't think of a better name for her second, so she called her Amanda as well. That's so... odd.


----------



## gigglebox

......that is kind of cruel!
Reminds me of my grandparents, they had three poodles, one after the other, when my dad was growing up. Each was named "Amy", but spelled differently. So weird.


----------



## StillPraying

That's really kind of disturbing in my opinion lol


----------



## pacificlove

Funny that Ethan is on everyone's top list. We only had 2 names on our short list for boy names, Ethan was the second. Haha
We had 5 girl names on the short list. Everyone agreed that boys for some reason are harder to name.

Jez, that's weird with the names...


----------



## StillPraying

For us girls are harder. Boys are easy for us, We have our 5 names and DH will pick one and I'm okay with that.
But I'm so annoyed with him when it comes to girls names because he just tells me no but offers no suggestions. I'm just going to make a list of names I like and then he'll just have to pick one lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I did that as a kid every pet was Tabby lolol but yeah for your kids seems complicated and more difficult than it's worth trying to be clear who you are addressing haha

I like girl names. Arwin, Aria, Annabelle, Sabrina.... so many to choose from


----------



## Cppeace

I always loved Scottish names myself personally.


----------



## gigglebox

Cp did you ov yet?

I'm with Dobs, girl names are sooo much easier for us than boys. 

I also tend to like foreign boy names...Desmond, which is Irish, and Levin, which is German (as a first name, Russian as a last name, so the internet tells me). Love the name Solas, but hubs vetoed it immediately because he said it sounded like "soulless" lol

Totally unrelated to anything but I love when grumpy unlikeable characters in movies/shows have soft spots for kids.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg soulless lol I did not pronounce it like that but I get it now

I'm into traditional names that don't sound foreign. Some good old standard America via Europe classics but I guess my classics aren't classic enough. Like I thought Toby was totes keel but nope. Idk I'm so over my class today I want to go home lol


----------



## Cppeace

My opk should be positive tomorrow- It's very close today.I generally ovulate the same day as a pos opk but who know lately. My temp was insane high today for no reason.


----------



## Jezika

Did anyone's kiddos have a contending name/second choice (like Ethan for PL)? If Tilly wasn't called Matilda, we probably would've gone with Marnie. I liked Leomi for a while but DH vetoed it and my mum p*ssed all over it.

Oh I really like Leo for a boy. Or Sam.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Quick selfish update: 
The boys had their 2 month appointments today. Both are doing great with gaining weight and they did okay with their shots. The real big news is this doctor is so much more amazing than the last. She said they have reflux and that Max's isn't too bad and probably a little rice cereal should help but Michaels is pretty bad and she prescribed some meds to help. She said it doesn't sound like colic since he's screaming in pain while he eats. So my lesson learned is maternal instincts were right and sometimes doctors just put a label on things for an easy fix.


----------



## Cppeace

Most doctors suck. Glad you found one that listens to you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree cp it's hard to find a good doctor. Before I found my ob/gyn I went through so so many. I forgot about the experience until I started looking for a pediatrician for the boys. Luckily this one seems to be really good.


----------



## Jezika

Glad to hear you're getting some proper care and answers for your boys. We found a great paediatrician too - great reviews and she seems to be a bit of a celebrity in the community - but at Tilly's two-month appt she said we could have an ultrasound done on her cephalohematoma, and we weren't clear why since she and everyone else has always said it should eventually go away on its own... anyway, the hospital she referred me to called to book the appt this week and it turns out it was for a CT scan and that Tilly would have to be kept awake for three hours before the scan and also not eat, and then she would need to be asleep during the scan. Uhh that in itself sounds horrible, but with the unnecessary radiation on top, no thanks.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god I just chipped 2 teeth eating dinner :'( I've never chipped a tooth ever!!


----------



## Cppeace

Pregnancy can def cause teeth and hair issues. I would recommend trying some co**** oil to strengthen your teeth.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol wtf did bnb censor lolol

Kit that is crazy 

Green glad your new doctor is working out and she's taking good care of the boys.

Jez that does sound miserable can see why you opted out


----------



## TexasRider

I have quite literally had the shittiest week ever. At least I didn't have to go to my sister in laws gender reveal-she didn't invite us or my mom and it really hurt her feelings. I wouldn't have gone anyway. Seriously not in the best places right now when it comes to stuff like this.

I know I could be overreacting since I don't know what he's gonna say about it but I have a bad feeling and tend to jump to worse case scenario pretty quickly. 

I just want Tuesday to come so I can hear it for myself and then asses what happens next.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's a little f*ed up to not invite your mil and sil. I could understand her trying to be cognizant of your feelings, but your mil.... wtfh rude af. Also wth on your brother. Watch the fury that will break lose on my brothers' ladies if they exclude me from something like that.

I am so sorry your week has been hell. :(. You and hubs should do something fun and indulgent this weekend if you can.


----------



## TexasRider

She's my brothers wife. She didnt invite my mother or my sister or me to her gender reveal. She had it at her moms house and I'm assuming her family was all there but none of our family was there. Just really shitty if you ask me. My mom barely gets to see her grandson that is their kid so I'm sure the next grandson (she's having another boy) she won't see much of him either.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed you need a fun weekend Tex -- a nice meal out or, my personal favorite, retail therapy :thumbup:

Kit what the heck did you eat?!

Hmmm runner up names...for boys it was Link and Lennox. Girls it was Alice...we also liked Annaleigh. 

Green, soooo happy for you and finding a good doctor! They're a rare find for sure. I knew mine was a keeper when he agreed I should have my appendix checked "just to make sure", even though my pain was pretty mild/tolerable. My appendectomy happened later that day :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah they don't mess around with appendix stuff. That's how my stepbrother died. I'm surprised my stepdad and his ex wife weren't charged with neglect because based on their version of events and what I hear about appendicitis... he really shouldn't have died =\

Tex that's awful :(. I still want you to go out and have some fun

Afm we've narrowed it to Ethan or Triston. He wants to reconsider A names but most are too out there and the ones that aren't are ruined for us.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, how about Silas instead of Solas. Silas is picking up in popularity.

Tex, sorry that sucks... Is she generally estranged from your family?

Jez, why would the hospital jump from ultrasound to MRI?
Logan and Ethan were our top two contenders
We did our final pick while Logan was getting skin on skin and I was getting put back together...
We would have had about 5 names on our short list for girls of which we remembered none during labor. We both had a feeling it was going to be a boy, so we dismissed it. :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- too poor for retail therapy... that's probably a lot of the stress is hubs not doing as well on his checks( he gets paid per billed hour- not a set amount) he just had to buy a newer truck last year and they ain't cheap so now I have 2 car payments to the tune of $775 total a month. And stuff if tight around here at the moment. He will have a few good checks and then he will have a few bad ones. 

Honestly we probably won't do anything special. Hubs is leaving for a work trip Wednesday too so it's like shit is hitting the fan all around. 

We are gonna take my daughter to Midieval Times for her bday in march. Complete with princess dress and crown etc. she's gonna love it


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww freaking MT is the bomb! Apparently there's a copy cat pirate place now. I'm sorry about the check situation. I can't imagine not having that certainty. I just remember getting my work schedule at petsmart and some weeks I had 40 hours and others 20. Was really annoying. I hope the dinner is fun :)


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I'm late but I just gotta say, who the hell names their kids the same name? How are you supposed to get ones attention and not the other? "Amanda what's this mess in your room?" "I cleaned my room an hour ago!" "She means me!" "Amanda 1, not Amanda 2!" Like she'd end up calling them 1 and 2 or some crap...

For boys names I'm honestly so stumped. I'm thinking I might just name any boys I have after family members and close friends. I do really like Ethan, Dobs. 

Ideas (for me):
Jacob (SO's brother)
Zachary (SO's best friend since pretty much forever)
Benjamin (my mom's dad)
Wilson (mom's half brother)
Jason (mom's other half brother's son who died young of a drug overdose, heroine I think)

Tbh I don't know SO's grandparents names. I've met them of course, but I never was really told their first names... I should really ask him. I just know one is Nana and Papa and the other is grandma and grandpa. 

I think for middle names I'll use family names that I wouldn't use for first names. Like, the ones that are too old fashioned for me or that I just don't want to use as a first name. 

Ideas:
Donald (mom's stepdad and only grandfather I've ever known)
Gene (middle name of the above mentioned grandfather)
Carl (dad's father, died before I was born)
Daniel (SO's father)

I have zero problems coming up with girls names. Good thing girls run in my family... not a good thing why though :(

Gigs, I also love hardened characters with a soft spot for children. 

Green, I'm so glad you found a physician who didn't dismiss your little ones' reflux issues. Now that you've got meds for one and advice for the other, hopefully it's all uphill from here, at least for the reflux issue. 

Tex, I hope you get good answers. Prayers for you <3

Whoever had the "fanny" pains (makes me laugh cuz it means butt here, or a fanny pack is a small bag that buckles around the waist, my mom always wore them when I was a kid) I've never been pregnant obviously but I get pains in my vagina every once in a while. Awful, sharp pains in the vaginal walls. They usually last under a minute, but they're often pretty intense during that short time. My doctor said it's likely just muscle spasms and not to worry about it as long as it's only occasional. 

Im still laughing over how someone from the U.K. would react being told a bag around someone's waist was a called fanny pack, having never heard it before used as anything but vagina. :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

This is my weird interpretation of an English child trying to understand an American's fanny pack.

And I figure BnB destroyed the quality so it says:

Excuse me miss, what is that around your waist?

It's a fanny pack. 
*Attempts to visualize*

<crude drawings of external genitals and question marks on fanny pack>
<"Contains fannies?" on fanny pack>

<"Attaches to fannies?" on fanny pack>
<"IS A FANNY?!?!?!" on fanny pack>

DADDYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!

(For those who didn't catch it, it's Prince George.)


----------



## Jezika

LOL Shae. Did you make that yourself?


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I'm sorry you're having a bad week honey!! 


Shae I hate to disappoint you but we call them fanny packs here too XD or bum bags if they are round the back!! 

And gigs I bit my fork super hard because I just wasn't paying attention!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- lol that made me giggle. 
Also Michaels middle name is Donald after SOs dad who passes away. He really wanted to name a boy after him but I put my foot down and said it could only go on our middle name list lol so it's funny it's on yours too for similar reasons 

Tex- I'm sorry and hopefully you can go some kind of cheap or free relaxing.


----------



## wookie130

I hated the fanny daggers/lightening crotch during pregnancy!!! I had it both with both babies, and it's horrible. The worst is when you're walking around in public, get a sharp jolt in your vahootydooty, and you get all jumpy/leapy/lurchy for no apparent reason, and people can't figure out what the hell is wrong with you. How do you tell someone as a pregnant woman that you're having a "fanny dagger"? :rofl:

Dobs, I actually like all of your name choices. Ethan is a nice name...I had a student named Ethan, and like someone already said, we just called him "E" as a nickname. I do also love Jacob, but I have a nephew named Jacob, so I'm a bit biased there. Christopher is also nice - funny story - my own parents were CONVINCED I was a boy, and had named me Christopher. This is obviously in the days before ultrasound technology that could identify the gender accurately. Well, alas, I was not a Christopher. Behold, the vahootydooty. :rofl: 

My hypothetical children already have names. Margaret for a girl, and Mack for a boy. <3 <3 <3 I just love the sound of Hannah, Oscar, and Mack, or Hannah, Oscar, and Margie. <3


----------



## kittykat7210

I've never heard it called a vahootydooty but I may have to steal that, it's fantastic XD 

Dobs I love your names, hopefully you'll be able to decide on one! 

I just felt my first ever proper thud!! It was only a tap really but it was very distinctive so I really can't imagine it being anything but a kick!! :cloud9: it's so early though I'm doubting myself!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, great name choices! 

Tex, sorry you're going through such a rough time. I hope the news on Tuesday is a lot better than you're expecting. I'm all about the free distractions! How is the weather there? Maybe you can take DD out and spend some nice time outdoors? When I'm feeling especially bummed, I love going for a long walk with DH and our dog. Also watching an awesome movie is also a nice distraction.

Green, happy you found such a great doc!

I had my progesterone level tested yesterday since I'm on suppositories. The number has finally started increasing, so I hope that means good things and that the placenta is starting to take over! I'm supposed to start weaning off of the suppositories now.


----------



## TexasRider

We ended up watching Fight Club (one of my fav movies-didn't want anything sad or romantic comedy etc ) oh and I won a contest for a free lularoe outfit so yay for free clothes that are pretty awesome!

Temp spiked this morning and we didn't bd last night cause hubs wasn't really feeling up to it. So it's like whatever. We've both had rough weeks. Dealing with sick daughter who is doing much better but then I got the blood work news and he's having a hard time at work. 

Things will start looking up eventually just gotta keep on keeping on.


----------



## Fern81

Tex- hope you have a productive discussion on Tuesday. This might sound weird but I prefer finding an actual problem and taking steps to treat it, vs "unexplained" infertility which is just soooo much more frustrating. Just my opinion, hope whatever the snag is in your case is easily treatable. Hugs!! And btw fight club brad pitt mmmm yum...!

Kitty - I also felt my first distinct thud at 14 weeks! Woohoo for baby bumping around!! It's the BEST.

Wookie- vahootydooty lmao. Thanks for that :) :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex :hugs: o-1 is still excellent timing imo. Glad you watched a good movie and congrats on free clothes! I second fern, while I would never wish anything wrong I do hate being told everything is fine when clearly something isn't working. So I hope you get some answers and a plan next week.

Michelle excellent news on the increasing progesterone :)

Wookie omg that is hilarious. And so crazy to think how far tech has come. My mom said something sinilsr at my prebatsls. That this generation is so impatient with their gender scans and nipt blood work telling the sex and having gender reveal parties but back in her day you didn't know what your baby was until you had it lol. But in my mom's case she knew boy and girl because she had dreams about us/family's fortune tellers told her so she wasn't exactly shocked

Kit agreed I don't think 14w is too early.


----------



## wookie130

Tex- Remember to take care of YOU. :hugs:

Kitty- It may be textbook early, but if you felt it, you felt it! If it was that strong at 14 weeks, baby may have fully rolled or done a big somersault! I wouldn't be surprised if you felt a genuine hard kick, though. :) I loved the movements and little kicks! Later on, when you've run out of room in there, and you're feeling...erm...convex...you may find the kicks less enduring. LOL!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, still waiting to read what broke your teeth. Also, I definitely felt Des by 14 weeks, totes not too early.

Dobs...Aidan? Adrian? Atticus? Allistar? Antonio? Alexander?

Latest painting...another Bob Ross inspired price, pretty similar to my last one but this is more wintery, the other one was fall. I painted it for a March of Babies charity auction (an extension of March of dimes). Sorry, I'm sure it'll post sideways :/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0592.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit, still waiting to read what broke your teeth. Also, I definitely felt Des by 14 weeks, totes not too early.
> 
> Dobs...Aidan? Adrian? Atticus? Allistar? Antonio? Alexander?
> 
> Latest painting...another Bob Ross inspired price, pretty similar to my last one but this is more wintery, the other one was fall. I painted it for a March of Babies charity auction (an extension of March of dimes). Sorry, I'm sure it'll post sideways :/

oh sorry gigs!!! I thought I said, I bit the fork really hard because I wasn't concentrating!! so it was really the fork not the food I was eating!!

OH MY GOD GIGS THAT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Gigs get ready to see our daily struggle
Aidan: we like BUT he wants it spelled Aiden and my cousin used that name despite me claiming it and she's trashy and we both agree we don't want any connection there
Adrian: I have an Adrian in my class and he gets on my last nerve
Attitude and Allistar and Antonio are too out there for us.
Alexander is nice but his asshole brother is Alexander.
Then Alan is too boring... Aaron/Erin combo makes the name not masculine enough... every Adam I know is a snot nosed ass.

It didn't post sideways. So gorgeous!!! I love it!!! That was so nice of you to paint it as an auction piece. With that skill, I'd be painting all the wall hangings for the nursery. Looove


----------



## gigglebox

It's not my skill...it's just art background with Bob Ross' amazing teaching  He is my art God. The real challenge has been painting with acrylic (he uses oil). The technique is "wet on wet" but acrylics dry so fast, even with paint ******er (which makes the paint dry slower). 

Sorry...art talk lol

I'm currently working on Des' mural, but taking a quick break. I have some oil paints that I might try another Bob Ross with later...but probably not tonight as I have a private painting party. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that painting is gorgeous!


----------



## Jezika

Gigs, you're remarkably talented, which I'm sure you already knew. How long does it take you to paint something like that?

Tex I like your attitude that things will probably start being on the up and up. It sucks when everything is crap all at once, but at least it *usually* means better times are more likely.

Kit that's so exciting about the kick! Now you'll be looking out for it all the time and it'll only happen more and more :)

Re: fanny packs, I suspect that must be a recent thing to enter the British lexicon since it was always a bum bag when I was little (regardless of how it's worn). We'd always laugh at American shows where they'd be called fanny packs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok you tell yourself that. If I tried to paint it then it would come out like triangles and Ss and all bad lol

I think Americans laugh at other Americans with fanny packs so lol


----------



## gigglebox

^we laugh at them now.mnot in the 90's though.
I guess the american equivalent in name form would be "pussy packs" :haha: and "fanny" always reminds me of the nurse in training story J tells.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- How about Abel? I love that name. <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Sounds like able and I'm weird so that bothers me lol this why we can't pick a name two crazy a* people trying to agree

In other news I'm pretty sure my baby has too many clothes.... and that's just the stuff on hangers...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9440.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## kittykat7210

theres a cat called able with no front legs, its really cute!! 

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/adorable-kangaroo-cat-only-two-9442086


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg that is so sad!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

It is sad but at the same time able seems to love his life and doesn't let what happened hold him back, he is seriously cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Yeah but but someone should like 3D print him legs


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs Austin, Avery, Abram? We have a friend with an Augustin and they call him Oggie:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Every Austin I know is an unmotivated loser, Avery is a girl's name (at least the two I met), and the rest are too not Americany lol seriously we have issues. Abram makes me think you tried to name your kid Abraham and got tired so wrote Abram lol I feel like it shouldn't be this hard to name one kid r_r


----------



## StillPraying

No it is hard. You find a name and some asshole ruins it for you, someone's ex had that name, you knew a kid named that who was the spawn of Satan, you hated someone in high school with that name, sounds weird with your last name, someone you know uses it for their kid, it's too close to an estranged relatives name......it's rough.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I honestly think the name you give your kid is one of the most important decisions you'll make for them, ever. Short of change by deed poll, they'll have to deal with your decision for the rest of their life and as I'm sure I've mentioned before, as someone with an odd spelling of a common name, and a foreign surname before I got married, now just a weird ass surname which is undeniably very Scottish but people are no less confused by it for that - it's a f-ing PAIN IN THE ASS at best, at worst, something you get discriminated against for.

Love Ethan for a name. Also love Jacob - we have a Nathaniel Jacob :D I think once you find the right name, you just know.

Joseph is called Joseph because that's what I was going to get called - and then when I turned out the wrong sex, my dad threatened to have me named Josefiina :haha: And when we found out he was a boy, it just seemed totally right - enough of a family connection without being full on named after someone else. The only 'family' name we've used has been Elisabeth's middle name, because I promised my mum when we found out she was terminal that I would have a girl and I would name her after her. 

This one's Isaac Benjamin - no doubt Zac for short.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, and I've never known anyone other than Americans call a bum bag a 'fanny pack' - like Jez says, must be a recent thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel better. I was seriously losing my mind with this name crap lol. I'm so over it. But I haven't fallen in love with anything. Ethan is my favorite but I'm not like in love and rubbing my belly calling it Ethan. I just hate people so much lol but I haven't met an Ethan I didn't like.

Blah my brother wants me to read his essay but I'm tired af


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that painting is gorgeous. Bob Ross may be a great teacher, but you still have to be a talented student to do what you do. 

Dobs I'm sorry the name thing is stressing you out. Not looking forward to naming any boys I have, it's so much harder for me, and SO has no clue as well. 

Tex I'm sorry you didn't get in BD but I'm glad that you'll be getting answers soon. Just curious, how old is your DD?

Kitty yay for baby thump! I'm soooo looking forward to that when I finally get to get pregnant. 

I did make that little fanny thing, whoever asked. Just me being bored lol. Also whoever mentioned J's fanny story, I thought about that too. "How would you feel if someone told you to move your big fat pussy out of the way?!"

I'm so sick right now. Already called out of work for tomorrow. I have the worst cold. Didn't get it from SO, cuz I hadn't seen him in nearly a week when I started feeling sick. Not sure where I got this cold tbh. All I know is I'm a miserable snot dripping sniffling mess. I've been having night sweats the past few nights, and I'm pretty sure that's my tell that my period is coming. It's what happened last cycle, and likely the ones before. Though I do wonder if the severity of it last night had to do with my being sick. 

Today one of my coworkers was telling everyone (legit every single person who works at the store) that she's pregnant. She's legit like 4 weeks and while I'm super thrilled for her, I'm also super scared she's gonna miscarry and have to tell everyone about it when they ask, cuz she's just so early on. It's her first pregnancy, and I believe she's about 22 or so. She said she wasn't trying but she's still happy about it. I told her congrats and that I'm totally jealous :haha: and I would hug her but I'm sick so I can't. I didn't mention my worry about her miscarrying, cuz it would be beyond rude to say that to her. I'm a bit oblivious about what's okay to say to people sometimes, but not so oblivious I would say THAT to a first-time-and-just-found-out pregnant woman. 

I hope you're all feeling physically better than me, and your families as well. :)


----------



## Jezika

I know it's hard, Dobs, but maybe just sit with the names and see how you feel about them later on down the line. I cannot tell you how many times names I loved turned to names I didn't like at all and, conversely, I wasn't too fond of Matilda for a while and had no serious intention of using that name. It just grew on us.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. It just irks me. Part of me feels like I'm jinxing him by not naming him. I know it's dumb.

Shae yeah it took me a few pregnancies to realize I just didn't want to deal. But it wasn't coworkers or family or friends I hated telling, one fb status or tell one person on social committee and done. It was the people who rarely see you like the dentist or your masseur who would see you 3-6 months later and go wow you are so tiny for _ months pregnant or how are you and your baby?! Like oh... yeah... last time you saw me I told you I was pregnant... well awkward story...


----------



## Jezika

That totally happened with my dentist when I had my CP, Dobs. I haven't been back since, naughty me, but then again I doubt she'd know the dates well enough to expect me to have a baby that's a month older. Wow, this turned out to be a boring story... 
Anyway, can you give baby boy a pet name for now, or is that still jinxing it in your mine?

Shae - it was me who asked about the meme thing. Very funny!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jezzzzz go to the dentist!!! But that's pot calling kettle black because I'm due to see mine lol. They want me in every 3 months while pregnant gag. And that story was not boring.

I just use baby. I used to say A but if we're not using an A name that is silly. The baby thing does not weird me out because I never called a bf baby nor allowed bfs to call me baby. The jinx is more not having a name will somehow make him die. I'm crazy.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, may I suggest then you give him a nick name? Call him peanut, bean, etc or call him whatever your food ticker is that week! 

Kitty, how sad for that kitty... I just started watching a show on tv called the supervet. He's also known as the bionic vet, located in the UK! Anyway he's invented tons of surgeries, implants etc for animals and has given dogs and cats fake paws. He's quite revolutionary in the vet world. I like his work and I find the show fascinating. Fitzpatrick reverals I think is his practice.

AFM...Why do I now wake up when my baby is asleep? Almost seems like my body got used to waking for feeds at night. Now that Logan is skipping them, my body still wakes up...


----------



## TexasRider

Shae- daughter is 4-will be 5 at the end of March. We never expected to be this long ttc for another since we got pregnant with her literally 2 months off the pill. Talked to my hubs last night and he basically said he wasn't really up for any medical interventions other than meds. Like no IUI and definitely no IVF- not that we could afford Ivf but we could possibly afford iui depending on price etc. I could probably talk Him into it depending on what the doctor says etc. 

Dobs I felt once I found out the sex my family wanted a name asap. When I started thinking about it nothing sounded good cause yeah teacher here. I was getting a pedicure and a little blond haired girl came into the shop with her grandma and her name was Tabitha and I was like ooooo I like that- hubs wasn't too keen on it at first but then I basically said too bad I get 2 votes cause i have to push her out haha. And now I couldn't imagine another name for her. It's perfect. 

You will come up with a name I'm sure of it-give it time


----------



## claireybell

Just logged in & only perused a couple of pages.. 

Fanny packs still makes me Lol! Ive never heard them be referred to them in UK only ever known them as Bum bags but i always wore mine at the front as a teenager ha ha im sad! But mine was a black & glowing neon pink, cool af :haha: 

Wow Gigs your talent never ceases to amaze me! That painting is fantastic!! 

Dobby loving the baby clothes stash hehe! Can never have too many clothes esp if all in diff sizes.. ;)

Tex that sounds like a great birthday gift idea for your daughter, shes going to love that princess dress up! 

So Nuala has been saying 'Dadda' for quite a few wks now & yesterday when she was crying i heard 'Mumma' <3 <3 i need the emoji with the heart eyes Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh saying mumma already?! Heart melter!!!

Shae, sick people are often contagious before they're symptomatic, and depending on the incubation time of your illness, could have definitely been SO who got you sick. So sorry you're feeling miserable :(

Dobs, I agree you'll find the name, probably when you're not looking for it. Des was actually named after a character on a TV show :blush: I don't usually tell people that, lol. But I suggested it to hubs and we loved it because we felt Des was a strong man's name, Des was a decent teenaged nickname, and Desy was a cute baby nickname. But yeah...first heard it on Lost :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

And now it is time for ME to want to consume YOUR baby. Mmmmm frap....

Also, unrelated...but I swear my bladder has a 2 hour night time capacity. I'm up every other hour to pee. Sooooooo annoying. 

PL, hope your body readjusts to sleep! Nothing is more frustrating than being awake when you're tired and don't have to be!


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, don't worry about the name. You have plenty of time to decide still! I agree with Tex and Gigs, something will probably come to you. DH and I plan on narrowing down to a list we both like, but won't decide on a final name until baby has arrived and we can see him/her. That will also keep people from giving us their opinions hehe.

Gigs, you have such talent! Even if I attempted a Bob Ross painting, I'm sure it would just look like blobs of paint. (Though I love watching him paint!)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl I second gigs, hope your body readjusts and sleeps soon! :(. And lol that would make him Frappy :rofl: sounds like a clown name, "Introducing Slappy and Frappy the Clowns!"

Shae can't remember if I sent well wishes your way or not. :hugs:

CB lol that pack sounds amazing. My grandpa had a fanny pack and my mom had one, but I don't recall ever having one. Ty for not thinking I am crazy lol. The sizes range from nb to 12m with the bulk on nb and 3 months. Luckily most of the stuff not hanging was from Alaska and by that point I had the foresight to buy 12m. Though Alaskans must have small babies because their 12m looks small.

Tex and Gigs, I sure hope so. My family wants Aaronbut SO thinks that,while Aaron is the only Aname we don't hate, it's too clunky. He's coming over tonight so we will see. I think it's hard because his parents don't know and so there's no way to know how she feels about deviating from her tradition. Like my grandmother would have b*ed out my mom if we weren't Ds but my mom could give zero f*s about it continuing. Idk.

Gigs lol you can have it. Not a fan of caramel fraps. More a mocha with chocolate drizzle myself lol. Sorry about the night bladder :(. I've started waking up 1-3x anight to pee very unamused. Also yes I love Desmond from lost

Afm I might see if I'm up for a new phone becausey speaker sucks and my keyboard is slow and spazzy so autocorrect never catches anything or does weird stuff. Just overall annoyed with it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I just Idk I feel weird not naming him before birth. I feel like I'm inviting something bad to happen like oh it's ok he wasn't named yet anyway. I know it's illogical but it stresses me out a little. We are down to three names: Aaron, Ethan, and Triston. I think we'll land on Ethan because everyone we have asked likes that one the best. I actually want opinions up to the point when I say this is his name. At that point, everyone needs to smile and agree lol


----------



## StillPraying

Oh I like Tristan, don't hear that one a lot.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs also dislike caramel frappes and would be getting a mocha (or my fave, java chip). With whip. And the chocolate swirl. *drool* wish the closet one wasn't 20 minutes away...BUT I DO HAVE TO GROCERY SHOP TODAY!!! Pit stop!

I know a Tristan. He's a sweet kid but I don't like his mom. Wet much. OMG PHONE!!! VERY! I don't like her VERY much!

I used to work with a German guy named Torsten. I still don't know if he was just a weird dude or a normal foreign dude. I'm sure he had unfavorable opinions of us. Evidently Americans are crazy. I feel like that's pretty accurate...like we do everything to the extreme. Like huge celebrations...giant food portions...etc


----------



## kittykat7210

I just like a simple cup of tea XD none of this soy-frappe-skinny-dappe-mocha-chino-chiatto rubbish XD I don't even understand half of it!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I love when max from two broke girls works at a coffee shop and she just makes fun of people with complicated orders . Starts around 2m40s
https://youtu.be/GGK6CMNFBr4

I feel like most other countries look unfavorably on Americans. I would wonder why but I think I contributed to that with my nipple pics in Italy lol or playfully "cupping" penis statues or standing on a fence for my leaning tower of Pisa pose because I was too short haha

And gigs I would literally die, I live 8m from the freeway and there are 5 Starbucks on the main road between my house and the freeway AND one has a drive thru :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I also stood on the fence to pose with Pisa, while pregnant no less. But everyone was doing it, so don't feel bad. Perhaps you started the trend!

So for some unknown but creepy reason, my half-sleep was laced with male A names going around in a loop. It happened so many times that I remember them all - Albert (Albie), Alfred (Alfred), Ainsley, Arthur, Anton and Anthony. It was driving me mad. And no you're not crazy for thinking you're jinxing the baby, at least no more crazy than me having thought the opposite - that naming her too soon would jinx things.

I like the name Byron but an ex has ruined that for me. 

Tex - I love the name Tabitha! Our wifi network is called that, actually. Don't ask.

PL - I've been spending a lot of time awake while Tilly has been sleeping. So annoying! I look at the time and wonder if she's hungry but she's fast asleep so I try to resume sleep too but can't. 

Gah I forgot everyThing else. Oh, we watched Sausage Party last night. Anyone seen it? It's not for the easily offended!


----------



## shaescott

Jez I know a girl names Ainslee so I couldn't use it as a boy name :haha: and I've seen sausage party. The orgy at the end... SO and I are not easily offended by sexual jokes and the like, but we were sitting in the theater with our jaws on the floor :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

Ladies any must haves for newborns I should know about?!


----------



## gigglebox

Finally finished Des' mural. I felt like I had to finish his room before the baby's it wouldn't be right :haha: 

Future...I'd say swaddle blankets, but maybe have at least one of the Velcro ones to try out which you/baby likes more. Also, have a spare change of clothes and diapers in the car at all times -- also extra wipes.

My poor SIL...she has been testing every day "just to make sure", but I think she's run into the hook effect and called me today freaking out that her tests are getting lighter. I reassured her she is probably fine, and she says she's still symptomatic so I'm confident she's still pregnant. I just told her to look up the hood effect and put down the tests!

Did anyone else here test until that happened? I definitely did but I knew about it so didn't freak out too badly.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0597.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kittykat7210

gigs, I didnt but I still take my leftover 1million opks every so often haha! They are still really dark... but aww how cute is his room! That's really cool!


----------



## Jezika

Shae, yes! DH and aren't shocked by much, but the orgy scene had us in shock too!

Dang, Gigs! If you had the time, you could charge a fortune for painting murals. Also, how far along is your SIL?

Future - agree with Gigs. Ultimately, the bare minimum that you really need is a place for baby to sleep, food to feed it, clothes to keep it warm, and a car seat to legally and safely take baby home from hospital or to medical appts. If you find you need other things that you don't already have by the time baby comes, you can always get it then. Someone told me that and I was like, oh yeah... good point, and I did exactly that win several things.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs your typo on the 'wet much' just floored me :rofl: lol

That Mural is brilliant!! 

Love those 3 name choices Dobs! How about the name Brody? Just throwing it out there ;) 

Eurghhhh Frappes :sick: nah not like! I love coffee & i never knew Frappes were like iced coffee drinks.. had one when i was pg as the milkshake machine was broken & was fancying something milky/creamy so i got one with caramel, wasnt happy lol! Although my co worker enjoyed it ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Future, some kind of snuggle blanket they can lay on aswell as what they are all wrapped up in as when you lay them down on a surface thats cold it'll wake baby straight up! Never occured to me that this kept waking Riley up lol! Oh or those Grobags or sleep suits :thumbup: godsends! & if noones advised you yet, they say dress them (even nightime) with an extra layer as to what we would wear, im sure riley woke lots as he was cold bless him!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- that's beautiful!! I'm so jealous of your skills. 

Future- I would just have tons and tons of receiving blankets. We use them for everything; swaddling, burping, wiping up all kinds of gross stuff lol. We keep a small box (the fabric kind that usually goes in bookcases) filled with receiving blankets, pacifiers, gas drops, etc for easy access since they spend their day in there while I attempt to get chores done. I personally don't care for actual swaddling blankets (or the Velcro) since I'd rather just swaddle myself and then the blankets have more purposes. 
I'd also recommend having a diaper raffle at your baby shower. You'll not only gets tons of diapers but also all brands which will allow you to try them all and decide what works best for you and your baby. 
Other than that I'd say it's whatever baby likes. One of my boys loves his swing. One loves his bouncer. They both love their rock n plays. It's what they sleep in next to our bed plus it's light and portable so we can take it to grandmas or bring it in the living room easily. 
Sorry that was long winded lol 


I really want another baby! DH is dead set against it but I'm hoping when these guys hit a year old we might try again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I did not cuz I had betas done which is better. But I did take a test today because I found one in my closet lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Break from the Oscars to say so just rubbed my belly and was talking to it then asked if he could hear the heartbeat... just when I was about to awww he goes you're so f*ed I'm your dad lol r_r


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs love the mural :)

Future, with dd1 no one told me to get 5848584 bags of pads and nursing pads, or ice packs to put on swollen Tatas and a sore hooha. Not sure if youre planning on breastfeeding but if so, buy tops/bras that are a little bigger, loose and easy to nurse in for those early postpartum nursing days. The only other things I can think of that haven't been mentioned: a nightlite for your room or wherever baby will be sleeping so you aren't changing/feeding/finding pacifiers in the pitch black, and a super comfy rocking chair/glider for feeding and soothing. Not everyone uses a chair but it was a lifesaver with my girls.


----------



## claireybell

Awwww MrsG yay! Ye know they say that if you have had problems conceiving that wait only a short time after to ttc again as fertility is usually higher straight after! I want another one its crazy. Lol! I know SO doesnt want anymore but i just feel so sad when i think il never be pregnant again,. Maybe i can sweet talk him when Nualas abit older hehe! 

Is hubby dead set against it because you guys have had twins & hes worried of another multiple pregnancy? The chances would only be higher if you had clomid again but naturally i think you be all fine ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Green, I am flabbergasted that you want another after just having twins! You must be super mom. I really hope I have similar feeling this time as you and cb, that is really loving the baby stage and wanting to do it again. I'm confident things will be better this time since I know what to expect...I just hope I handle the hard parts better.

Dobs what did your test look like? I found a wally cheapie under my sink I'm tempted to take :haha: 

Future, these are some great suggestions above on "must haves". In fact I'm glad Still mentioned the breastfeeding clothing. I have some bras on my registry but I need to get some tops that pull down.

ALSO, wanted to say to get yourself some loose fitting clothes, mainly pants/skirts, just in case you end up with a c section. Keep in mind you won't want things rubbing against your incision.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb and green hope you can convince them to get on board soon :). I agree maybe once the youngest are older they will be more open.

Gigs I didn't take a dry pic, though I remember thinking the test line looked slightly lighter than the control of about equal. But the line came up dark right away the second the urine hit it
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9455.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Forgot who asked about SIL but she is approximately 10 weeks. She doesn't know yet...u/s on the 9th.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Ladies
:blush:
I have YET to catch up, like 100 pages behind, haven't even been charting/temping right lol
Last week was HELL fighting hubby's $ controlling arse, and we literally were not even speaking by Sat:roll:
Sooo, I'm at moms for normal visit with DS but go back to hubby's tomoro, and I am gonna have to hope hubs is over his damn Man PMS by the time I O....which is who knows when cuz you can see on my chart I obvi totally forgot to take the clomid and it's our last set of 50 mg...so not optimistic on cycle 33.
And hubs doesn't see the Urologist till friggin JUNE??? WTF :growlmad:
I'm gonna find a uro that has something sooner cuz that is crap considering he has a lump/mass in 1 testicle??:saywhat:
grrr....ok back to binge watching Bates Motel...I'll check back soon
<3 U All!!:wohoo:


----------



## gigglebox

J!!!!!!!! We miss you!


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh I'm so not looking forward to tomorrow. I'm just praying that he has some ideas of things we can try. 

I did at least get crosshairs today so that's awesome but no idea what quality my egg was lol


----------



## claireybell

J bird :wave: missing you :hugs: 

Gigs i def think second time around you want to suck in as much babyness as you can, i kniw i did or do?! Lol! Im more chilled out about everything this time as been here before! You'll be fine mumma ;) so excited for you eee! I miss being pg lol

Great for crosshairs Tex ;) so with seeing Dr tomorrow will they go through next steps of ttc or further testing?


----------



## claireybell

Forgot to ask sorry Tex, when your other results all came back normal, do the tests check that ovulation has def happened?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I'm really excited to hear what the doctor says. I think you'll be able to get something new to try at least. 

Welcome back J!

AFM- I'm exhausted. My baby's reflux is either severe and getting worse or it's something else. His spit up (which wasn't too bad to begin with) has increased dramatically. And at least once a day he projectile vomits everything he ate. The other times I'd say he spits up half of what he eats. I emailed the doc and am waiting to hear back but in the meantime my poor baby is starving and upset.


----------



## gigglebox

:( sorry green. Is he possibly sick? Any fever or lethargy? Or maybe he's lactose intolerant?


----------



## TexasRider

He said he would discuss things further when I came in. I guess that means what he wants to next and what treatments we could potentially try or he may refer me straight to an RE I have no idea. 

I think they can do a cd21 blood test for progesterone to confirm that you ovulated. I guess I could ask for that?


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie that sounds a lot like my dd1. She had severe GERD, was constantly spitting up and would projectile vomit at LEAST once a day. It was rough and got worse around 3 months. It honestly didn't get better until she was eating solids and drinking whole milk. 

Tex I hope you get some good info tomorrow! 

J :hugs:


----------



## baby D

Aww Greenie I'm so sorry your bubs is suffering xx Have you seen a doctor? (Sorry if you've said this and I missed it!) I do know exactly how you feel as my daughter had it badly, too xx

J great to see you back!


----------



## kittykat7210

J I hope you are okay! 

Tex, I'm sure he will have some sort of plan, I can't remember if you have said before but did hubby get tested? 

Greenie im sorry things are difficult right now, and I hope it gets sorted soon! Poor little man!


----------



## TexasRider

He has not been tested yet-in assuming the dr will say something about him getting tested tomorrow


----------



## shaescott

Kitty!!! 15 weeks! I'm sure that's a super exciting milestone for you :)

J, I'm glad you're alive :haha:

Green, I'm sorry about your little one having GERD :( sounds awful. I hope he starts to improve real soon. 

So apparently I have tonsillitis. My right tonsil is the size of a frickin golf ball. Not comfortable, to say the least. Fever got up to 102.5 even on tylenol. Ibuprofen brought it down, though. Not allowed to go back to work until Wednesday.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks shae, yeh I can't quite believe it to be honest!! 

Sorry to hear you are suffering!! I always get tonsillitis and it's horrible!! Hope it gets better quickly!

Tex I don't mean to come across rude, but with you ovulating so regularly it seems like it might be him, does he follow a good diet? I know that's a strange question but a good diet is a really good start to having great quality sperm, I watched a documentary about the affects of poor diet and drinking on sperm quality and the results are so dramatic, even just a few pints a week dramatically reduce the amount and quality of sperm...


finally got my results for my trisomy test, my results are down syndrome is 1/18939 and my risk of trisomy 13+18 is 1/100000 is that good or bad? I never know what they all mean XD my down syndrome risk is way higher than I expected, with my last one my result came back as 1/100000, so the fact its over 5 times more likely is worrying me!


----------



## Twag

kittykat7210 said:


> Thanks shae, yeh I can't quite believe it to be honest!!
> 
> Sorry to hear you are suffering!! I always get tonsillitis and it's horrible!! Hope it gets better quickly!
> 
> Tex I don't mean to come across rude, but with you ovulating so regularly it seems like it might be him, does he follow a good diet? I know that's a strange question but a good diet is a really good start to having great quality sperm, I watched a documentary about the affects of poor diet and drinking on sperm quality and the results are so dramatic, even just a few pints a week dramatically reduce the amount and quality of sperm...
> 
> 
> finally got my results for my trisomy test, my results are down syndrome is 1/18939 and my risk of trisomy 13+18 is 1/100000 is that good or bad? I never know what they all mean XD my down syndrome risk is way higher than I expected, with my last one my result came back as 1/100000, so the fact its over 5 times more likely is worrying me!

Kitty your results are great :thumbup: the main reason your result will be so different to last time is because you are now 3 years older :shrug: stupid I know but they take age into it and it changes the results

I was told the higher the 2nd number the better and they do not see it as a risk until you are like 1/150 or something!

My sons was 1/10,000 and then my daughter was like 1/1500 and I totally freaked out but I was assured by my midwife it was because I was now 35 and it had a huge impact on the results - both of mine are just 100% perfect

It is so hard not to freak out though - any concerns bring it up with your midwife :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you twag, I didn't realise how much 3 years could change it XD


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty- he doesn't drink alcohol but his diet isn't very good. He doesn't eat much fruit and veggies. Oddly enough he's allergic to most raw fruits and veggies. I know his diet probably isn't helping things. He was taking Maca for a while but I think he's kinda faded out on that. I need to get him a multi vitamin to take. Maybe some flintstone ones so they taste better haha.


----------



## Twag

kittykat7210 said:


> Thank you twag, I didn't realise how much 3 years could change it XD

Like I said bring it up with your midwife as she will be able to go through it and help with any concerns but that is what I was told :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Tex they make adult gummy vitamins now :) you can also by fruit/veggie supplements which might help. Your appointment is today right? 

Shae sorry you're sick, my brother always got tonsillitis, not fun :nope:

Kitty my sister told me you didn't need to be concerned if the numbers were still in the thousands. But she also got worried that her number seemed to be lower with each baby, but she's had 4 lol her Dr explained the age thing the same way twag did :) I don't get the testing done lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed j hope things settle down soon :hugs:

Shae rest up and hope you feel better! :(

Kit I second all the ladies about the age

Green so sorry to hear LO is not able to keep food down :(. Hope he feels better

Gigs wasn't sil's scan around this time? How did that go?

Sorry if I forgot anyone in s rush


----------



## gigglebox

Shit just got real! Got my c-section date today...I'm nervous now!

First, an excerpt from what I wrote when I got my bfp:

" SO....i "knew" this whole month that it would probably be "the" month, but i didn't want to say it 1-to not jinx it, and 2- there was one other cycle i felt this way, and i wasn't pregnant...but this month, i never had a doubt, except for a couple second here and there. I was saying to myself two days ago i already knew, i just needed to wait for the tests to confirm it. Stupid, right? Also, the weird thing is from the start of this journey, i had the numbers "5" & "8" in y head. Well the m/c was cycle 5, and now we're in month 8 (August)...maybe that's a stretch and trying to put meaning to something meaningless, but there ya go."

And now...the date. It's scheduled for the wee morning hours on May 8th...as in 5/8 :haha: too weird.

Shae, so sorry about your throat! Tonsillitis is rough. Hope it feels better soon. Is that different from what SO had? 

Tex, I'm eagerly waiting for your update. Hope it's a positive appointment. 

Kit those numbers look fine. Someone already said it but I think it's really only cause for concern when it gets low in ratios, like 1/300 or less.


----------



## TexasRider

Appointment isn't till 4pm my time today. I'm so anxious.


----------



## StillPraying

I hope the day passes quickly for you Tex!!!

Gigs thats so exciting you have a date! Will you be at 40 weeks or do they do it before?


----------



## gigglebox

I'll be 39+3, assuming this baby doesn't want to come earlier.

Eta...my first option was 5/4 and I was like nooooooo Star Wars baby! Plus I wanted that last weekend if at all possible...so he was like, ok, we can do it Monday.


----------



## wrapunzel

Gigglebox your post about 5/8 just made me shiver and cry. What a magical world we inhabit


----------



## StillPraying

I don't understand what the significance of 5/8 is?


----------



## shaescott

Lol Still you must have missed the beginning of Gigs' post. Since the beginning of TTC this baby, she's had the numbers 5 and 8 in her mind. She had a m/c cycle 5 and became pregnant with this baby month 8 (August is 8). Now her c-section date is 5/8. It's just that the numbers in her head came true.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, it was explained in my post above #26901 ;)

I told hubs the date but not the numbers thing. He thinks I'm psychic :haha: so he'll get a kick out of that.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thats my due date Gigs! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

It's a race!


----------



## StillPraying

Oh I don't know how I missed that, I just saw the date but I also read this half falling asleep because this course I'm in is seriously boring


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* That's seriously AWESOME on the 5/8 coming to fruition

*Wrapunzel* :hi: Sorry I have been waaaay awol after like 2 years on here, and being on cycle 33 in a row,, 4th on Clomid:roll: 
Sorry I missed your arrival but welcome!

AFM- still haven't read waaaay back to where I fell off the Planet here lol
but here's a long version of my last few days.

*Sunday*- while driving from hubs house I got chest pain/pressure center of my chest:shock:
As he was still being an ass, and I had been up ALL night since 2am the night before, I didn't mention it.
It didn't go away during the 45 min drive, so when we reached my exit to mom's I said - Drop me off at the hospital here, and you go with mom to pick up DS.
He asked WHYY?? I said Cuz I've had chest pain for an hour.
He asked why I didn't mention it, and I said Ummm well it's not like you are speaking to me, and I was waiting to see if it went away- 
I seriously think it was the stress of fighting with him day after day last week...

Hospital- EKG was fine but my b/p was 177/124, and HR was 116:shock:
Again I think I was just stressed the F* out over his ass...

Sooo I spent alll day in the ER getting test after test, more ekgs, heart scans, CTs with contrast and MANY tubes of blood taken- nothing changed the high B/P and pulse...apparently my initial Triponin was borderline for heart attack ?? 2nd was normal...

Meanwhile I missed my whole visit with DS, hubs and mom took him to a movie, and they went for Chinese food...RIGHT when I told him I was discharged ...so I had to sit 30+ mins waiting for them to come get me...RUDE...

That night I was at moms, hubs at his house and not ONCE did he call or text to ask how I was, AND didn't reply to any of my texts the rest of the night....
Insomnia- I stayed up alll night again = 28 hrs - when I finally sent him a pissy text that it was NOT cool he went ghost mode, and didn't even call/text to say g'night let alone ASK how I was feeling:trouble:

*Monday* the ER had offered to admit me for cardiology to come the next day and run more tests, or I could see a referred cardio on my own- I chose the 2nd
Saw the cardio doc- very nice guy, ekg again- still high b/p and pulse but no pain

The doc changed my b/p meds and I have a stress test and heart ultrasound in a couple weeks...joy:roll:

Then- as we are running thru my meds, he asks if my I had a hysterectomy or tubal ligation...uh no....he asks again if I had either when I had my last c-sect :huh:
Ummm nooooo....
He spins around to me and says (insert adorable Indian accent and waggy finger{-x)
*You can noooooot be on Amlodipine if you are trying to get pregnant!...VERY bad...You MUST change it the MINUTE you know you are pregnant!*

:saywhat: My reg doc told me it was ok!!??
He said No NO, very dangerous for the baby in early pregnancy! You must use something else....thus he changed my meds

NOW I am pissed that all these months I have had faint lines then they fade MAY have been due to taking the damn Amlodipine the whole 3 years!!!:cry:

WTF man...needless to say I have used it till ystrdy ( cd12) and have stopped it today (cd13) usuallly I would O today, but the clomid thankfully shoould push it back.

My opk ystrdy was almost +, like VERY close,, but todays oh so negative, so I think that is the Clomid fading out.

Grrrr so so annoyed at the misinformation that could have been the prob for 32 of my 33 cycles - cuz Lord knows my BD/AI timing was spot on for at least 30 of those cycles ....ok rant over


----------



## JLM73

Pic of my nearly +opk the day after my VERY late last clomid, and today's very neg opk
So i think ystrdys opk was just due to the clomid the day before...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170228_164156-1.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wrapunzel

Oh my god JLM it's nice to me meet you but I am freaking out for you. This is why I don't trust doctors. I google EVERYTHING I am prescribed and look for interactions with other things or side effects I really don't want, etc. Almost three years of TTC while on a drug that makes you miscarry. I am in awe of your doc's incompetence and so sad for you. 

Something similar could easily have happened to me this month. We were not planning to TCC this month. The day after we tried I sat down and googled all my supplements and "pregnancy". I was so horrified to learn that one of them is used as herbal plan B!!! I can't imagine how upset I would have been if I went through this whole TWW or even months of TCC and then found out


----------



## StillPraying

J that's awful! So glad your doc changed your meds!

Wrapunzel that's so scary about your supplements, it's good that you were doing the research.


----------



## TexasRider

Sooo basically my doctor told me he didn't see anything wrong with my levels since my charts are showing ovulation. He said there are wide variations of normal and I shouldn't go by what other doctors post online as averages since everyone is different. He said I was like the poster child for ovulation lol.

Honestly I don't know that I believe him but I got the number to the SA place and he said once I start my period to call and get an appointment. He said not to do it this cycle since I could conceive and then we would pay $$ for the test for no good reason.


----------



## gigglebox

J, woah, wtf? Did hubs have an explanation for not contacting you? That is crazy about the meds. Did he say what they would do specifically? Like birth defects or straight up cause you to miscarry? Because damn, that would explain a lot.

WR, what's your background story? How'd you happen upon our thread?


----------



## gigglebox

Tex well that's good right??? Maybe call and schedule the sa for the day or two after when you expect af.


----------



## Michellebelle

Glad to hear your doc seems confident about you, Tex! 

My DH was scheduled to get his SA on a Monday, and I got a positive test the Sat before!

I just want to pass along what I did differently the cycle we conceived this baby without fertility drugs.. (after not getting pregnant for a year on fertility drugs)

I ate 3-5 Brazil nuts every day starting at 3dpo, I honestly didn't worry about how much coffee or wine I was drinking, we BDed every day from my positive opk to when I knew I had ovulated, and I did not get up after BDing (each time we BDed, I made sure I was ready for bed, so I could just lay there until the morning). I also took baby aspirin, vitamin d, vitamin e, magnesium, and a prenatal the entire cycle.

J, that is incredibly frustrating about the meds! How crazy! I'm hoping you get a sticky bean being off them now. Cause you had sooo many months that were the start of a BFP!


----------



## TexasRider

I guess I should feel relieved I just don't know why so many Re websites promote Ivf for someone with levels as high as mine and then he says not to worry? Of course they do fluctuate he said and that part is true so maybe I had an off month? I mean I guess REs are in the business of making money and they make the most with Ivf?

I mean it won't change how we approach this anyway. I can't afford Ivf and quite possibly couldn't afford iui either depending on meds and other things.


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I think that because of your ovulation every cycle that they will concentrate on hubby, your cycles are so perfect, but then if it is egg quality then is there a way they could test for that? I still think it's really positive from the sound of things so fingers crossed they find out the problem and you guys conceive!


----------



## wrapunzel

gigglebox I'm sorry for just dropping in like an unwanted houseguest! I've been lurking this board for a week or two and this thread is so active lol, then I couldn't resist commenting today when I read your 5/8 story. 

My man and I decided to forgo the condom at the height of my fertile window this month... we were supposed to go back to WTT if this month didn't take but he told me today that he wants to keep trying. So I guess I need to make myself acquainted with the TTC board as a whole instead of this tiny TWW corner!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex not sure what to say about the numbers but I do see his logic that even though the averages don't match your number, you are clearly ovulating regularly. I hope this ends up being your cycle and hubs doesn't need the A. Did he say how long those results take to come back? Hugs

J and Wrap that is insane! I agree. I also google everything because I am woman of little faith lol.

Gigs that is so cute that the numbers worked out like that. I cannot believe you are future are now "due" the same day! 

Afm tired as shit. Not a whole lot to say. SO is moving the first round of his stuff over here this weekend so that's exciting


----------



## gigglebox

Wr, join us in our convo! That is so exciting that you're officially ttc! Hopefully I'm not being too intrusive but is your kiddo the daughter of the same SO? How are you feeling about ttc?

Dobs I'm so happy y'all are working it out. Will he have his own room as originally discussed forever ago? Sorry you're so tired :( the pregnancy sleep struggle is so real. I'm in that boat today after peeing every 2 hours at night plus DS woke up TWICE to pee! Little cutie won't go by himself, he wants an escort to the potty so me or hubs (99% of the time it's me) have to get up with him. I made it very clear that hubs will be taking on DS1 duties once DS2 arrives!

I told hubs about the numbers. He said I need to stop doubting myself and start honing my craft :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

HOLY CRAP DOBS, HOW ARE YOU NEARING 19 weeks?! Like how I noticed the frappe pic but not the days? Haha

I require a bump shot.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I know it weirdos me out. Plus the text is hard to see past the frapp. I just want to make it to 24 weeks already because I feel like I can start buying big things and relaxing a bit more. I think especially for my mom sincand that's 6months and that's the latest she ever lost a pregnancy.

The plan is we'll share the Master, and he knows the baby is room sharing for 6 months. I'm surprised he wasn't bothered by that. I would have offered to sleep in the other room or have him sleep in the other room lol. He requested a study room, which I always imagined that being his room anyway. We've already started talking how to rearrange things to fit in his stuff/ anticipating baby gear. He's trying so hard to get used to the idea, so he's been psyching himself up.


----------



## DobbyForever

Here's the bump that my b*y teammate told me I should hide last week then told me I ate too much at lunch today r_r so lucky I am not tenure yet. I was also oddly pointy that day
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9454.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf?! Who says that?!!!

Anyway it's a cute bump and very obviously a baby.

Kit, meant to say 
I saw your bump in the 2nd tri forum and am blown away you're only up 2lbs! You look great!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* :shock: I deffo gotta go back and read how you 2 went from separate besides the :sex: that you said was blah and him moving in !!?? lol gah I am waaaay behind! For Shame!!

*Gigs* Amlodipine is a calcium channel blocker, risk cat C - risk unknown:shrug:
but as Calcium levels can affect heart, blood vessels, pressure etc, perhaps it messes with implant??
All I know is he was very informed on the med and adamant I not be on it, so I believe him. Also reg doc did a pap:shock" neve had a reg doc do a a pap!
She asked how I was seeing a fert doc and didn't get a pape :blush: 
I opted to skip the ordering online part and say a friend who has the same doc I used with the surrogacy had some she didn't use and gave em to me :haha:
She didn't flinch so all good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol j it's a recent development. He decided child support sucks and his son should have two full time loving parents and he missed me lol

Gigs Ikr at first I didn't think anything of it but the more I sat on it the more offended I was. She gets one more snide comment before I say something.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs what a beyatch. Who says crap like That? Even if you weren't prego who says that?!

J I'm confused, did you see a fertility doc or did the doc just think that because of le Clomid?

Tex I'm glad the doc didn't give you bad news. Will you be getting your eggies tested?


----------



## wrapunzel

Giggles Thank you!!! I'm happy to be here! 

Daughter is indeed from the same daddy but our family/daily situation is awful. We were separated over the summer and he got a girl pregnant the 3rd time he spent time with her. Disgusting honestly, I didn't touch anyone while we were apart. She was on bc but didn't know antibiotics make it ineffective. He stood by her out of duty but didn't love her or want a future with her. They broke up in November and she's due this month. We (the 3 of us) are planning on split custody of him once he stops breastfeeding. 

Some people have told me I absolutely should not have a baby right now. I wanted another baby by him before this happened and I still do now. Maybe it's not "right" but this baby is so wanted by his/her parents. We have talked a lot and feel we will be more capable part-time parents for this (step)son if we have a baby of our own at home to focus on.

Plus I was sobbing every time we had sex because he had another girl out there in the world, pregnant, and was avoiding getting me pregnant. It hurt.


----------



## gigglebox

So are you officially back together or will you be co-parenting? How long have you been together?

That is a tricky situation. I don't know if I'd be able to be with someone after that, unless we agreed we could see other people while separated...idk. I can't speculate as I've never been in that situation. I hope everything is better now and emotions aren't stirred back up once her baby arrives :hugs:


----------



## wrapunzel

Thank you for being so understanding!!! Yes we had agreed to see other people, in fact we thought we were breaking up for good. Months later neither of us had moved on and when he told me about her pregnancy we started talking about reuniting. We are back together now, apartment hunting so we can live together again, and planning to marry before we announce our next pregnancy.

I'm sure my emotions will be all over the place when her LO comes. They already are, our daughter is so excited to become a big sister and I can barely talk to her about it because I'm so heartbroken that I'm not the one carrying her brother. She's too little to "get" the situation is weird and sometimes I wish she were 5-6 years old so she would understand how much it hurts that I'm not her brother's mum.

It's not going to be easy to be with him now but the idea of NOT being with him is even more terrifying. I love him and I love our daughter. I want us to be a family. It sucks that we have this half-sibling now too but I think with having a baby of my own, I will be much more able to love and care for him. Maybe I can even tandem nurse if his mommy approves! I'm definitely going to tandem wrap/wear! So excited for everything about being a mommy of 2+, I just want two to be mine full-time. 

Planned half-sibling Irish twins might be rarer than triplets? I'm trying to keep a sense of humor.


----------



## kittykat7210

Wrapunzel you're a much better woman than I am, I don't think I would let my hubby see the kid if I were in your situation, I'd cut off all ties with that child because it was an accident due to her not him and I certainly wouldn't have told my child about the other. But then I'm not the best with dealing with those kinds of situations, I'm far too jealous in my nature! I just couldn't imagine trying to start dealing with that!


----------



## wrapunzel

KittyKat don't paint me as a saint. I share aaaaaaaall of those feelings. I don't want this child to exist, so of course I don't want my daughter to know him or my husband to devote time/energy to him etc

I'm also religious/spiritual though. My spirituality didn't let me move on. Years ago I swore a vow to be as his wife and never sleep with another man. That vow held firm while we were apart. When he told me about her pregnancy I was shattered. I had been waiting for him to break up with her to tell him I wanted to reunite, so learning he was only with her because she is pregnant with an accidental unwanted child was agony. Less agonizing than if he was in love with her and excited to start his new family though?

There's a historical norm of men having more than one wife or having children by more than one mother. I am focusing on that as much as I am able. This is normal. It may not be easy but I am faaaaaar from the first woman to deal with it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wrap I also have to applaud you. My inner lion is programmed to eliminate all non biological offspring so sleeping with someone else yeah I can get over that but you knock a girl up and you are figuratively and possibly literally dead to me. Lol jk ish I would kill him but let's just say when Gemma from sons of anarchy hit that skank across the face with a skateboard... yeah. Lol

Anyway off to work catch up late


----------



## gigglebox

Wr, sounds like you are making the best of the situation you're in. I agree that this boy having a father in his life is the best scenario for the baby.

Ok ladies...full on topless bump shot! I feel far from attractive but I need opinions. Do you think I'm smaller this time around or am I just carrying differently? I know I gained 60lbs total last pregnancy, and I'm up about 25 right now...but I wanted to be smaller this time around and I'm not sure if I'm accomplishing that!

This is 27+4 with DS1 and today, 29+5 with DS2

Just kidding, says it's the wrong file extension... let me try to fix and come back


----------



## gigglebox

Ha! Here we go.

Maybe I just had more all over fat last time? I was heavier when I got pregnant last time.

Idk. I'm obsessing.
 



Attached Files:







681E08FC-27A0-4CC8-8B0F-AB2BA42461DB.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs the right looks smaller to me. It doesn't look like you're carrying smaller, but it looks like the weight is all in the belly. 

Wrapunzel that's very complicated but it sounds like you have a great attitude about it. I had a similar situation, dh and I were separated last year, but we actually got back together when I got pregnant (his baby, cuz I'm weak lol). We ended up losing him but I like to think Luke happened to bring us back together.


----------



## wrapunzel

Thank you ladies!!!! I appreciate your support so much. 

Giggles you definitely look smaller in the pic from today! A lot smaller!


----------



## TexasRider

I was seeing a guy who got his ex girlfriend pregnant on a weak moment night. We live in a small town and he was literally my elementary school sweetheart lol. She's a nurse so I kinda figured that she may have initiated sex in her fertile time to at least have a chance at trapping him cause she didn't want to break up and he did cause he wanted to be with me. I told him I wasn't dealing with baby mama drama and peaceful out. It wasn't spiteful or mean I just didn't want to deal. He was understanding and we had no hard feelings towards each other. They tried to make it work but Anyway long story they aren't together anymore and now he's married with 3 girls including a set of twins. We are still pretty close and my girl and his first child with the second wife share a bday and we have invited each other to parties etc. 

Ok so I read more about FSH and what it means. Basically just means the # of eggs I have left is dwindling not necessarily the quality. So I may have less eggs but they could possibly be great quality. The way to test quality is AMH I think. I can't remember. The Dr basically said the same thing. 

Although DH is stressed with $$ now since his billed hours at the shop have been pretty low and basically says he can't afford to take a half day to drive to the bigger city and have the SA done. I think he's scared it's him. I will wait a few weeks and bringing it up again. hopefully the pay situation is better then.


----------



## TexasRider

Double post to tell Gigs she looks awesome and way smaller! Each pregnancy is different and you've literally only gained half as much weight as last time. So congrats!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I agree I think the second looks smaller but DS1 looks positioned lower which may be why. Idk I'm a noob 

Tex I hope that's not the case but I heard your last batch of eggs tend to be higher quality. Forgot where I heard that. So don't quote me.


----------



## wookie130

Tex- I'm not sure how old you are, but being as I'm an older gal, I am familiar with the FSH/AMH tests. I do have a friend (on here) who is a year older than myself, and became pregnant naturally twice with higher low AMH, and a higher FSH number. Those are definitely two tests to take...I believe the FSH blood draw happens on cycle day 3, and I'm not sure when they draw the AMH. It very well could be your DH, though. And if so, it could be an easy fix. :) IUI is a good strategy for sperm issues, I believe.

Hey, Wrapunzel! You've got a messy situation on your hands, for sure. You're handling it so well...I don't think I could do it. I'm a serial monogamist, and I demand the same from my DH. If he ever had a baby with someone else while we were separated, I would probably be in prison on death row. LOL! See Dobby's Gemma from SOA reference...that would be me, also. :rofl:

So, 7 dpo here. I'm crampy, and I'm symptomatic enough that I know my progesterone is higher, which for me, is good. Insomnia is alive and well. I know I'm not pregnant, but I am happy that my progesterone level is normal for once. That has always been a problem for me. AF is due around the 9th.


----------



## TexasRider

I am 33 almost 34. My OB doesn't think there is anything wrong with me so it's unlikely he will order more blood tests. At this point we just gotta get hubs to do his SA and then my hsg and see how far we want to push things for another pregnancy. I mean it could totally still happen naturally I guess


----------



## pacificlove

J, seriously? Did hubby ever explain why he never checked in on you? Glad to hear you got checked out before it got more serious... I'd be so mad if my doctor told me one drug was good to use and the next doctor said it's the worst. Anything you can do to inform the first of his mistake?

Wr, you are a saint, what a sticky situation but you seem to handle it great, not sure I could.

Dobs, who says that to a pregnant woman!? 

Kitty, I only gained 15 lbs through the entire pregnancy, most of which came in the third trimester. And I only was 10-15 lbs over my ideal weight before.

Gigs, that's a wonderful bump!!

Ladies, do you give your babies anything when they get the hickups? Hubby and I went to mils place this weekend, she had a lot of yard work she needed help with. So while we worked, she got to babysit and incame inside when L was hungry. (Now she can't complain that only my parents got him, right?) Everytime I came inside it was not her holding L. It was always one of Ls uncle's or the gf. Mil was just complaining that her shoulder hurt. (I am sorry, I don't understand, mine does too from an old injury). When we dropped him off on the second day hubby said "we are here for some more free babysitting!" To which she replied, "but I have to do my taxes!". We were done our outside work an hour later. When I walked inside, again one of the brothers was walking around with Logan in his arms, mil curled up on the couch "I am so exhausted, I got up at 7 am this morning!"... And your problem is?
As Long had the hickups she asked me what I give him against it. I said nothing, it goes away on its own after a bit. She then said "not even a bit of water?" Uuummm, NO!! I said nothing. Then she went on to ask if we had already bought a stroller. I said no, because where and how we life we wouldn't get much use out of it. She then said "oh if you did I could have taken L out for a nice long stroll yesterday!" 
Uuummm, no.....! She has said and acted enough in 2 days that I will not leave Logan with her alone.... Sad, but that's how I feel. I feel like she may not respect my ways of raising my baby. Seriously this is the mil who has been bugging us for grandbabies for years, then she can't even step up to the plate.. if you can't even hold my baby, you don't get him all to yourself with us gone. Sorry not sorry, next time hubby and I go on a date, L is going to my parents again!!
Sorry, I had to rant.


----------



## StillPraying

PL I've never heard of anyone giving anyone (baby to adult) anything for hiccups. That's ridiculous. I'm sorry she was a poor sitter, is be so annoyed, definitely don't blame you for not wanting to leave Logan with her again. 

Tex I hope dh will do the sa soon! Are you considering any natural supplements?


----------



## shaescott

Wow Wrap, I don't know if I would be able to do that. Much applause for your determination and perseverance. 

Gigs you definitely look smaller this time. The weight seems to be distributed all in the front, none on the hips compared to last time, and it looks like you are more evenly distributed in a longer area, like you have bump that stretches higher up than last time? Idk, just my thoughts.


----------



## shaescott

Still I get horrendously painful hiccups, so I've tried a few things to make them stop. Drinking water upside down sometimes works for me (aka my head is upside down and I swallow the water with my head fully upside down). Occasionally if I persevere, holding my breath works... but I don't count on it. When I was a kid I tried eating sugar straight up, but I don't remember it ever working.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry for the triple post whoops :haha:

I'm back at work today, yay! I felt like death this morning but I got like no sleep so that's why. Once I got some carbs in my stomach I felt much better. Meat didn't help, sadly. My body works weird I guess. I might make a video today. Not sure. It's been a while. Gotta get myself used to talking to a camera, cuz I am NOT used to it. Also wondering about what to do with my YouTube identity. I use a different name than my real one, like Shae isn't my real name, and I wonder how long it'll take before someone calls me out and the whole internet knows who Shae really is :rofl: maybe I should make a channel that's the real me, but then I wouldn't connect it to BnB. Sigh. So complicated. But for now, I think I'll make a video on roommates, social anxiety that's already landed me in a mini mess with the other girls *facepalm*, and of course, my tonsillitis. Golf ball in my throat swag.


----------



## gigglebox

Glad you're finally on the mend, Shae!

Thanks ladies for your bump encouragement. My arms, face, butt and thighs are definitely expanding but I don't feel as big as last time. I DO feel like the baby is as big, if not bigger! He just feels huge...but heck, it's been 5 years so who knows. Maybe I just cant remember it feeling this intense this early.

PL, wtf is wrong with your MIL? Trust your gut, girl. If she doesn't feel like a responsible caretaker, don't leave Logan with her. Reminds me a lot of my MIL...I had to leave Des with her out of necessity (read: free daycare when i worked full time). She had him twice a week, my mom had him the other three days. I mean, he never came back to me injured or anything...but I was so uneasy with her watching him. I remember one time I came to get him after work and she was rolling him from side to side on her ottoman trying to stop him crying (???). And then there was the time that she freaking FED HIM PEANUT BUTTER without asking! She legit told hubs, then goes, "is it ok to feed him that?" And hubs was like, "well you already did so I guess so!" -- he had NOT had it at that point, and he was definitely under a year old. If that baby ended up in the ER i would have never forgiven her! 

She's much better with DS as an older kid. She does spoil him and give him junk food though...but whatever. It's only on visits since she lives in a different state now...however she plans to move up here soon, especially since both us and BIL/SIL are preggers.

Yikes sorry for the long rant. Suppressed hostility alert.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs if ANYONE gave my baby peanut butter without asking I would destroy them. I don't care who it is. No. Effing. Way. My MIL drives me nuts when it comes to babies so I feel you. I think it's a MIL thing.

I'm in this terribly boring class with this instructor who is like Mr Rogers learning how to do resumes. I'm just annoyed because I don't need a resume. I'm going to be a SAHM for the next 5 years.


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies! 

Sorry I've been missing in action --- I'm sooo poorly! I've had an awful cold for a month now that I just can't shift! It has started to get better but now I've got a nasty cough! It's really bad!

Just about managing to baby dance so hopefully my cold won't effect my chances of conceiving!


----------



## kittykat7210

Glad you're feeling better shae!!

Gigs you look a lot smaller in the second one! You can definitely tell you haven't gained as much!! And I would have murdered anyone who fed my baby peanut butter, especially because I'm allergic so it's more likely that our child will be! 

Baby D sorry you're not feeling well! There seems to be something going round!!

Afm I had my midwife appointment today, heartbeat was easy to find (155bpm) but she said the hospital didn't do all the bloods they needed to do so I need to ring up and try and arrange that appointment which is really annoying!! And I asked for flu jab when I first got pregnant, my midwife said I didn't need it, but now she wants me to get it, it's March XD!!! On a side note my car passed its MOT today with flying colours, absolutely nothing wrong with it AND hubby got a promotion along with a 5K pay rise!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I'd be furious too. I hope mil understands the importance of not feeding Logan anything he hasn't had yet, after all one of her boys does have a nut allergy and another has shellfish allergies! At this point I will bring Logan to her, but not leave, I just don't feel good about it.
Oh and if she feels like she doesn't get to see him often enough, she could always come to see us, we don't always have to drive down to see her! Traffic goes both ways.
Seriously I talk to my mom every day, and if she feels like she hasn't heard enough about her grandson, she will ask! She's even stayed with us. Mil, nothing...The woman who has always wanted a grandchild...


----------



## baby D

Wow on the pay rise! Perfect timing! 

Can't believe they didn't do full bloods!


----------



## shaescott

If someone fed my kid peanut butter without asking me first at such a young age, I would flip shit. My MIL spanked SO and his brother, and seeing them fight when they were a few years younger, I almost understand why (almost)... but if she ever spanks my kid she's going down.


----------



## StillPraying

BabyD sorry tonhear you're sick. I hope it passes soon. But yay for getting some 2nd in anyway!

Kitty that's fantastic he got a promotion and payraise!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit woooot! Congrats! 

And dang at all these crazy mil/babysitter stories 

So I finally get on board with Jackson (Jax) and SO changes his mind :rofl:

Shae glad you are feeling better!

Baby d gl!!!

Btw wrap when do you test?


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs that is so men. 

Speaking of names....so I have a C and a K (not done intentionally) so now I feel like if this bean is another girl, I should do a C or a K. Dh isn't so sure, but idk. I just feel like the one girl would be left out. Is that weird?


----------



## DobbyForever

Not weird because tbh one feeling left out was my initial reaction as well. Even if you went and used one for first and one for middle, idk. I'm weird so maybe ask someone who isn't as sensitive as me lol

Well he got me into sons of anarchy (which he has seen but I haven't but I'm not allowed to watch without him which is dumb because he already saw it!!! r_r). But anywho so I decide Jax is actually a cool dude unlike the kid I taught years ago, but I guess he remembered his ex-great grandfather was insanely abusive to his wife and also to SO's grandmother so now it's out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thought of our U.K. Ladies when I saw it and now I know what they meant with the line just some tosssr Harry Potter :rofl:

https://www.buzzfeed.com/eniolafamu...ritish-slang?utm_term=.uwv1Przpw7#.uwv1Przpw7


----------



## wrapunzel

I test everyday Dobby let's be realistic here. I think I could take on the "Piss on a Stick Freak" title lol. 

Still, I think another C or K is a good idea!! I love themed families! My family is Greek/Roman/Etruscan themed haha.


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie, what makes you so sure you're out this month?

Still, I think if it has the same "ka" beginning sound, the first letter doesn't matter so much...but if you think one daughter will be offended over the other, i'd maybe use her letter to not upset her :haha: i'm guessing the older one! Maybe she could help you pick a name if you come down to a few final choices, but don't point out the letter situation.

Babyd, sorry you're not feeling well :( keep temping as I know illness can delay ovulation.

Dobs how frustraring! You'll find something though...

Afm, holy moly I was hit with THE WORST rlp pain on my left lower side last night when I was getting off the couch. It was sooo painful, it literally felt like I had an incision there that was aggrivated. It reminded me exactly of how my c section would felt the day I had it done...just painful and that kind of hot sensation. Omg...I laid down in pain on the couch until it passed, which was quick, maybe a minute or so. Then hubs helped me up lol

Really makes me dread a c section...but my surgeon was saying successful vbacs are only about 65% which is a pretty dismal statistic if you ask me...


----------



## wrapunzel

Ouch Giggles! I had killer rlp during my pregnancy too. Do you sleep with a pillow between your knees?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs sorry for the pain :(. Don't we have some vbacers in this thread?

And lol wrap we're crazy poas here.

So I know I need to get up but I don't want to lol my boss is off campus anyway and already recommended me for rehire :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs is that for your hospital? Because the studies show that VBAC for mothers who do not have any risk factors (preeclampsia, hypertension, obesity, etc) is at 84% success. When you include all mothers in that study, including those with risks it drops to the 60% range. You also have to consider the mothers that were included for VBAC study that were induced. If it's something youd like to attempt there is a lot of great research out there. But if youd rather do another section that makes sense too. It's just about what you really want for your delivery :) 

Dobs I feel for you. I did not want to wake up this morning either. But yay for being recommended for rehire!

Wrapunzel you are in the right group then. With my chemical cycles I was poss like 3 x a day :blush:

Thanks for the name advice. I'm okay with a K or a C. Just want the same sound. I love Claire and starting to like Cora. Chloe is a no because I have a cousin named Chloe, and Kendall is a no because dh thought of Kardashians. Lol


----------



## wrapunzel

Three times a day, Still? I'm still maxing out at two haha. What about Cordelia? I love that one!! I'm a total name nerd. Is there anywhere on the forums devoted to name nerds? If not I should start a thread


----------



## StillPraying

Yes there is a baby names section on BNB with a ton of name threads


----------



## gigglebox

Still maybe it was less for me since I didn't make it past 7cm. "Failure to progress" is partly why they are not pushing a Vbac for me. Surgeon made it sound like he would normally suggest trying but not necessarily for me. And honestly after not going into labor on my own (after water breaking), FTP, my blood pressure going up and down, baby's heart doing decels during contractions, and, above all, us making babies with HUGE heads...planned c section for this guy!

Wr, you totes need to share your test pictures! And I sleep kind of half way on my stomach, half on my side with one leg on a pillow.

Still I like Cora <3


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs it makes sense, you should do whatever you think is best for you and baby, so if you feel another section is best, then that's the best. I truly believe only you know that. I've recently read a lot about vbacs and it seemed a lot of women weren't given the option of VBAC which I think is sad. Women should be able to do what they feel is best for them.


----------



## TexasRider

I have zero desire to vbac. When I get pregnant again I am opting for a c-section. See I'm trying to be positive by saying WHEN I get pregnant instead of IF I get pregnant lol 

Anyway another awesome chart is in the works and my husband is out of town till Sunday night for a work conference ugh


----------



## shaescott

Still I like Claire, though it sometimes makes me think of a proper British duchess or something, it seems fancy idk. I like it though. At first I didn't like Cora but throughout the day it's grown on me a but. I like it.


----------



## JLM73

*PL* Hubs claimed he was "asleep" the whole time.
I replied - ummm at some point you got UP from the recliner, and took a shower, THEN went to bed cuz you had to work the next day, and since you are ALWAYS checking your FB there's NO reason you shouldn't have seen my msgs, asked how I was OR at least said G'night!
He apologized profusely but I figure he likely went to his fave pub- which we have NOT been doing, for months, or bought beer and take out and passed out. He likely didn't wanna reply as he knew I would know what's up.
I could care less really except he gets all bitchy if he thinks I drank something without him ??? But he totally didn't hide the HUGE Foster's Beer can in the recycle bin when I got back here Tues night :haha:
That was part of our arguing all last week- he will ghost mode all Sunday night - maybe a text or 2, and again Sat night ( I'm at the other house then) so I had chewed him the F out last week saying I KNOW damn well you are doing the man cave thing and ignoring my texts and drinking - usually he has Bailey's mixed with Kahlua:roll: He denied it and got cursed out last week lol so I am sure he did the same this past wknd DESPITE me being in the ER all day last Sunday:growlmad::trouble:

He has been 100% better this week, and we even got a before work BD in ystrdy:shock: ( too early for O tho) my opk is waaaay neg but I used a softcup after anyhoo...

Regardless, he's been all kisses hand holding and snuggly since I got back...
As said in Beverly Hills Cop- [-x I'm NOT fallin for the banana in the tailpipe!:rofl:
I'm playing very nice cuz this is my fertile window start ( post clomid) so :gift: until after O is confirmed lol

Actually I'm over last week- but bejesus so help me if he ghosts again this wknd I will strangulate him :trouble:

Actualll:-k last night he came home from teaching then tutoring, and I had dinner ready -Coconut Curry Chicken, then he hugged me while I cooked and asked if I minded if he went to get some beer:saywhat:
lol I really didn't care but...uhhh you were just in the car dumdum, why didn't you just get it- I said no prob :gift: (even tho dinner was just ready grrrrr) 
I really didn't care he wanted beer, but as it took him 30 more mins round trip grrr...I am surrrre he likely HAD a drink before he came home with the beer...
He's stressing badly cuz he just got to a new school with admin he loves, and is being treated well, and they just announced budget probs = they will cut some teachers for next year. Luckily he's one of the few still on contract, so he could be moved to another school in district, but not totally let go.

OK long enuff update lol - oh and opk today neg as hell grrrr...was hoping for a +opk by tomoro and O on Sunday *Sigh*


----------



## shaescott

Just to let you all know, I finally made another video lol


----------



## wookie130

J, I'm glad you and DH humped on through your troubles. :rofl: Sometimes, all we need, is a good sloggin'. :rofl: Okay, okay. 

I think I'm out... I just do? I don't know. 

Oh, Gigs...get the c-section. My second section was 8 million times easier than the first. Less pain, I was up earlier and out of bed sooner, only needed ibuprofren, etc. My first was tough, but my second was CAKE. If you want to do it again and bypass the vahooty birth, go for it. I loved my c-sections. &#128525;


----------



## StillPraying

Wook you're not out until the witch shows! 

J hope you get more bd in this weekend :sex:

Tex you already O right?

Shae I like old names though, so I'm okay with fancy. Dd1 is Caroline, dd2 I wanted to be Eloise.


----------



## mrs.green2015

RE hiccups- one baby doesn't care when her gets hiccups but the other absolutely hates it and will scream bloody murder if they don't go away in a timely manner. So if he gets them I'll give him a bit of formula. Literally a few sucks (if he sucks fast enough) gets rid of them like a Cham. Also, if he does cry they go away but then I have to calm him down so he will realize they are gone. But if L is fine with them like DS2 is I wouldn't give him anything either.
Also water for babies- I really thought someone would start saying never ever give a baby water but no one did. lol anyway I thought I would throw a fun fact about how my doc actually recommended a small amount of water if my babies get constipated. Weird huh? I always thought it was a huge no no but she said they're old enough now if they need it. Luckily their new formula fixed the problem and we don't give them any.

Gigs- I'm sorry about the rlp. Also my c-section incision never hurt. A couple times when I wore jeans or underwear that rubbed against it right after I had the boys but not any other time. 

I'm terrible at baby names so I won't even try lol

Oh and Tex- glad things came back good but I'm sure that makes it even more frustrating. But the good news is I've heard a lot that an hsg can sometimes make it easier to get pregnant. When I got mine done the doctor and the nurse who did it both told me they had a lot of women get pregnant after having one.


----------



## DobbyForever

I also like Cora. Claire is cute. Cora is unique but not like crazy out there

And 3x a day is child's play. When I had 70 wallies or wondfos stashed, I literally tested EVERY time I went to the bathroom even on 30m holds starting as early as 5dpo. And I have tested 1dpo before or pre-o :rofl:

Gigs I agree do you. I kind of want a c section but I also kind of don't but I'll figure that out later lol

J that sucks nuts about the budget and possible reshuffle :( glad you got jiggy anyway


----------



## M&S+Bump

I like both Claire and Cora. I don't particularly think it's necessary to stick to the sound though, I really don't think the kids will care! I have a friend who had three girls with Z-names, then another girl and two boys with something different :haha: Mine are all biblical though so I guess I can't talk.

Babies and hiccups - I never gave them anything - didn't ever think to, tbh. I've heard of giving them water and I don't see any reason why that would be bad :shrug: especially if on formula and they're having constipation or something... again, not something I ever really thought about because it wasn't necessary for us!

VBAC - my c-section was a disaster, on top of a disaster of a labour, and affected my mental health so horribly that vbac was a total no-brainer. There was never even any question about it. The stats for first timers having a successful vaginal birth and successful vbac are not that different, if the hospital and your medical team are knowledgeable, supportive and receptive to what makes for a good labour and best chances of success (ie NOT induced, NOT lying on a bed on a monitor, etc) I was a FTP at 5cm - I rocked up to hospital at 5cm and never went any further. Second time, it took a while to get going (a week, to be exact) but once I got to 4cm it was fast from then on. Healing from a vaginal birth and healing from a c-section were different worlds for me, but like I said, my c-section was just horrible all round. I was in a wheelchair for two days and cried when they took it away. My incision hurt for months and is still numb. As much as birth hurts (Nat's was fine, Ella's f-ing hurt!) I'd still choose vaginal over c-section any day of the week (and with an epidural I'm told it doesn't even hurt lol but I've never had one so don't know). But I think I'm in the minority with feeling so negatively about my c-sec!

I forgot what else now. I'm sleeping like crap because the bump hurts so much and if I lie in a position it doesn't hurt, I can't breathe. I don't remember it being this bad before. And he's got to that adorable spine-kicking stage :haha: So tired is the order of the day...


----------



## kittykat7210

How do you make fanny daggers stop?! Because I'm getting some real bad ones XD

Also I don't know what kind of drug my app is on but the nursery is most certainly not painted, it's still the music room!! How organised does it think I am XD

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps0vktcihx.jpg


----------



## TexasRider

Still yes I Od last Friday so I am 7dpo today


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty given my history I wouldn't go near making a nursery at 15 weeks, which I'm sure you get. Idk who starts that early?

Tex you got some bd in right?

MS sorry you had such a bad section experience. Was that your first that you had a section or one of the following babies?

Dobs is there a reason youd want a section? Lol I've totally had cycles I poas every time I went pee, whenever I had wondfos I did that. 

Mrsg that's interesting about the water. My Dr told me breastfed babies weren't suppose to have water, idk if maybe there's just different opinions about it.


----------



## TexasRider

Still yes I got some bd in at O-1 and O+1. Hubs didn't want to do it on O day cause he was griping about work lol 

Sorry I'm not replying a ton but hubs is out of town and I am dog duty and taking care of a feisty 4 year old and trying to get stuff down around the house lol


----------



## JLM73

I'm just catching up from weeeeeks lol but figures I'd donate my line porn lol... rather opk fade out... The top was day after i took a VERY late clomid pill, as i didn't realize i hadn't taken the last pill till i found it in the bottom of my purse while at the hospital for chest pain:blush:
Sooo i decided to opk starting cd12 cuz I'm really not sure whether i would O 5-10 days after the 4 pills in a row, orrrr if i threw a wrench in everything with the very late pill???:dohh:
I almost didn't take it, but it would bug me if i hadn't...
Anyhooo...i thought it was very interesting how the line started so dark and has faded to nothing over4 days... can't wait to see it darkening again!


----------



## DobbyForever

Excuse me nursery painted wtf um NO mine is a mess atm lol literally I just tossed stuff in there and walked away. Still I think her boys are on formula now, right? I think she mentioned I but I could be making that up. As for csect I like having a date set and I hate how loose my lady region already feels just from being pregnant and all the transvag scans so I'm not looking forward to pushing a baby out of it. I know it's stupid, but there's no coming back from that.

MS sorry you are tired. I sleep and I'm still tired and everyone keeps saying just wait until your baby is here like ffs :cry;

Tex I think your bookend bd is perfect :). Fxed

J where's this pic?!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs my vajayjay is not any looser post babies. Lol Yes greenies babies are on formula, that's why I was saying I wonder if that makes a difference as to whether water is okay? :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I'm skeptical. I date a lot of a-holes with no filter lol and they have said they can always call a girl out on having kids she didn't tell them about because they "can just tell". I worry about keeping SO sexually pleased and I enjoy sex even less now... I know sex isn't everything but I wouldn't be upset if the doctor said c section

As for water yeah no idea I read something about adding a touch of water to formula somewhere and I was like say what?! Idk hopefully green can enlighten us


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: amateur hour over here lol
Sorry here's the pic

Oh and *DobDob* I've had 2 out the vajay and trusssst me - if anything :sex: at the 4-6 week all clear mark was NOT comfortable due to being TIGHT lol
Also do your kegels! The vajay is muscles...no diff than flabby arms for not doing some lifting :shrug:
I'm quite proud of the exes who have been surprised by my vajay after a couple kiddos passed thru :smug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170302_191936-1.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

I lost all control of my kegel muscles since being preggo :( I'm nit even sure I am doing it right anymore =\. And when I do I get this weird twinge like baby does not like it. Xrefcjrtctyxrevydrth

J that cd 12 was clooooosssseee


----------



## FutureMrs

It's so weird to me you US ladies can just elect to have a c section lol it seems so frowned upon here. WHats it like for you UK ladies?


----------



## DobbyForever

We don't like being told what we can and cannot do over here lol I think elective c section is still frowned upon, no? I wouldn't elect to have one, but I would be lying if I said part of me wouldn't enjoy having a scheduled c section. SO and I are in agreement this baby cooks for as long as he wants. We're not making that choice for him.

My cousin had had multiple elective c sections because work only permitted her so much time off or something about her job, so she had to give birth by a certain day or the financial strain would be too much. Idk but she's doing one thus time around and she said she had done it before.


----------



## StillPraying

Future most hospitals in the US do not have the option of electing for a section. There some practices that do, but most don't. In my hospital they really try to avoid them. But we do have a high rate of sections, it's at like 31% right now. In Brazil almost all babies are born via section. What country are you in? 

Lol dobs I promise it goes back to normal.


----------



## gigglebox

All of my mom friends with vag birts aren't thrilled by the result, to be honest. A common complaint i've heard/read about is feeling something annoying all the time, described as the sensation of a tampon string being present. I've also heard sex can be uncomfotable from being too tight after...but that doesn't sound good to me, either :/ i think these were ladies who tore, which i understand is the norm.

Then there's my vbac friend who had a 3rd degree tear and a nearly prolapsed vag & rectum that she has PT for now :shock: 

There's the small chance i change my mind if i go into labor naturally before the surgery date...but probably not. The main appeal to me is the quicker recovery time but honestly, i'll just deal and spare my vag.

Dobs, "they" don't lie. I was telling hubs today how i was so tired and nearly passed out on the couch...then told him i won't complain because i know my current exhaustion is a cake walk in comparison to new borns.

In fact i HATE that phrase "i slept like a baby". I'm like, so you were up every 2-3 hours and pissed yourself? Cool.


----------



## gigglebox

M&s i totally empathize with the sleepless nights and discomfort, as well as feeling like this time is worse! I will be surprised if this baby is much smaller than DS1. He feels huge already. Granted DS1 was swollen along with me and lost a little weight in his first days...but i'm guessing DS2 will be over 8lbs, close to if not exceeding 9.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm not going to say much since I'm not trying to offend anyone, and I don't want to get in a debate either. But I think moms should do the research and decide what's best for them. There are a lot of videos out there with a lot of information on all types of birth. I will say, tearing is not the norm and there are a lot of ways to prevent that. Tearing is common with women who have epidurals however.


----------



## campn

I must be lucky cause my vaginal birth was so easy compared to horror stories I've heard. I've had epidurals both times and my longest labor with my first was less than 8 hours! I never tore with either kids, and I enjoy sex much more than before. It honestly depends on your body. My sisters also both had the same exact experience. 

I would personally try to avoid c-section as much as I could but mainly because I don't want a scar or have to deal with the recovery. After Juliette I felt so normal that I would have went running &#128516;


----------



## campn

Dobby, from what I understand and looked up often, all vaginas may look different (or smell different) but they all feel the same! Even after 0 babies or 5 babies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs so you woke up every 2-3 hours and pissed yourself :rofl:

Still I agree I thought tearing was to be expected it's just the degree but there is some prep work you can do to minimize it. My cousin tore so bad she had to have reconstructive vag surgery to fix it. Poor girl can't even pee or have sex painlessly and it's two years later. I'm surprised the second came out without making it worse


----------



## StillPraying

Campn I'm in the lucky boat with you, except for dd2 but that was pree and not the norm lol

To any who plan to have a vaginal birth, I also recommend evening primrose oil to prevent tears. It's fantastic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Is this normal...

I was on the phone and out of nowhere I couldn't breathe. It felt like my chest collapse on itself and I was struggling to catch my breath. I rolled onto my side, and that didn't help. There was a stabbing pain and I was dizzy. I sat up totally straight and it was like a tunnel opened and I suddenly could breathe. My chest was sore for a few minutes but I feel fine now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I heard of primrose when do you start doing that?


----------



## StillPraying

No dobs. Chest pain and difficulty breathing are never normal. That sounds similar to a panic attack but honestly I'd call triage and speak with a nurse.


----------



## StillPraying

There's different recommendations, some say to start at 34 weeks and up the dose at 36 weeks. But it also depends on you plan to take the pills.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm thinking panic attack. I was arguing with SO. I just haven't had one that bad in well over a year. And over such a small argument.


----------



## campn

Dobby, I also think it sounds like a panic attack, but it could be your blood pressure? I would call your doctor just to be safe.

Primrose oil, red raspberry leaf tea, walking, bouncing on birthing ball, sex, spicy food, I think all of this helped my body so much. I won't forget the look on my doctors face as I was pushing out Juliette that took like 10 minutes, he was grinning! They asked if I wanted a mirror and I said yes! It was encouraging actually, because you can see when you're making progress and push harder. 

Anyway regardless of how they enter the world, I hope it's a beautiful experience and a birth you choose, there are so many birth stories full of trauma that take women years to process their grieve. I didn't know you can grieve your birth but you can.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh campn I agree you totally can grieve over it. My birth with dd2 was horrific and I still have issues with it. I did a lot of those similar things leading up to labor as well and I pushed dd2 out in less than15 minutes. That was the easy part with her lol

Dobs are you feeling better now? If you are arguing with SO I think that makes it pretty likely


----------



## DobbyForever

Nvm guess it was a big argument. We went from him moving in tomorrow to he never loved me and everything he said and did was either to just keep having sec with me or get me to terminate and he'd rather pay child support than have to keep lying.

I had a feeling this would happen but I didn't want to believe it


----------



## StillPraying

Oh Dobs:hugs: I'm sorry. Even if you knew that was possible, it doesn't stop it from hurting. I'm sorry that he led you on and set you up for that. :hugs: he doesn't deserve you or mini dobs. He's toxic and you're better off without him. But I know that doesn't stop the pain. We're here for you hon. 
My best friend went through this as well, and let me say, it took some time but she is doing so much better without him! Her son is 2 now and she's dating again. There are some great guys out there who won't pull that bullshit, who aren't complete cowards!


----------



## wrapunzel

Dobby. :hugs: That is so hard. I am so sorry. Wish I could kick him in the nuts for ya. Some men just don't know a good thing when they have it


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh dobby I'm so mad :growlmad: it's not fair on you at all, he needs to stop messing up your life, you can do so much better! In my opinion you need to cut all ties, he can't keep doing this to you.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so sorry :( I won't call him any mean words, cuz you got upset last time, but just know that his behavior isn't okay, Aspie or not. You deserve to not be thrown around like that. 

My mom tore with both my sister and I, and she did natural births. They needed stitches but they weren't awful. She tore up aka to her clitoris with my sis, she wouldn't let them stitch that cuz it hurt too much. 

Totally forget everything else now. Crap.


----------



## shaescott

Okay so random question, this period has been really odd compared to the ones I normally get with the IUD. Normally I get a barely noticeable tiny amount as an indicator and then it comes as brown discharge of varying shades and amounts, and it goes on steady for at least 3 days. Well, this time, I didn't notice an indicator, and I had one day of the brown, then yesterday seemed like I had nothing? Then today I wiped to find light pink and I'm confused cuz it's just not what normally happens for me. I scooped some out of my vagina (sorry for that visual) and wiped it on toilet paper and took a pic but the lighting was off and I edited it best I could to get the color right, and put two color swatches of about the colors, it was between those two? Tbh it looked kinda pink orange, almost like coral... super weird. It was pinker than the pic shows, and the background of just light absorbed stuff was really light pink. Idk it's weird cuz it's not my norm. Pic in spoiler. 


Spoiler


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae did you ever take a test? Just because sometimes if your pregnant you can have what looks like a light or different than usual period... It might just be different but if you haven't I might :S


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Dobby. :hugs: I'm not trying to be insensitive here, but honestly, I suppose it's better to get all of this back-and-forth between you two done and out of the way prior to the baby's arrival. Once your son arrives, this CANNOT continue. It makes you stressed, which your newborn/infant can sense, and you want your focus to be entirely on your child. I just don't think the guy seems to be equipped maturity-wise, or emotionally (or WHATEVER) to handle the demands of fatherhood. If he can't commit to you in a relationship, and he can't do the work it takes to make you guys click as a couple, he certainly won't be able to commit to sleeplessness, baby puke, poop blow-outs, evening fussiness, etc. And that's just the first few months of parenthood? How will he handle the attention-seeking behavior, and the back-talking, and the tantruming, etc. that comes with toddlerhood, and so on? You are now the mother of his child. He needs to be holding you on a pedestal, honestly. That is his life and heart growing in you, and he doesn't even realize it. Well, you know what? It is HIS loss, Dobby. Let him miss out on the best thing that could be happening to him. You can take this journey to parenthood alone, and do it better yourself any day. You have people in your life who will love and support you, including all of us online peeps. You don't need him. Get all of this done and behind you, before this baby gets here. <3

Oh, and most people I know really haven't ELECTED to have a c-section. There has usually been a medically valid/safety reason behind it, including my own. I would have delivered Hannah vaginally (with an epidural, thank you very much), had I not had the placenta previa. And Oscar's, was elective. I just didn't want to faff around with a VBAC, and thank the good Lord I didn't, as my uterus was so thin during my section, contractions would have caused me to rupture. Of course, without the second section, I would not have known that, and I very well could have died. Soooo...there's that. And there are A LOT of complications that can arise from vaginal births, but so much of it is not discussed, etc. There is many a woman out there who have suffered urinary (and fecal) incontinence, prolapse, corrective surgery, hemorrhage, among other issues, due to complicated vaginal births...and a lot of women are ashamed to address it or discuss it. It happens, and it happens more than a lot of folks realize. Any birth can have complications, issues, etc., whether it be c-section or vaginal birth. And what gets me, is the whole mentality that if a complication occurs during a vaginal birth, someone (usually a medical professional) gets thrown under the bus because he or she was not "educated" or not "knowledgeable." Puh-leeze. Stuff happens. If we know anything about labor, delivery, birth, etc., is that THINGS HAPPEN, and things happen beyond anyone's ability to control or predict. 
So, AFM, I'm 9 dpo. I don't think I'm pregnant, but it's so weird having normal progesterone levels for the first time in my adult life. Having Oscar must have balanced my hormones out for the first time. I mean, progesterone levels in the luteal phase really DO mimic pregnancy symptoms...I feel pregnant, although I know I'm not. People, don't read into it. Every month is like this for me now. :rofl: The insomnia, sore boobies, crampiness, etc.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, I didn't test. I temped this cycle, so I knew when I ovulated, and I started the normal brown 15 dpo (just skipped the indicator), so perfect 14 day luteal phase. I can always try testing, but I'm 99.8% sure I'm not pregnant. I don't have any symptoms (except maybe insomnia) and my mom has no gut feeling about it last I checked. I wonder if it could be my antibiotic? It wouldn't explain the lack of indicator, cuz I started my period same day I started the antibiotics. My ticker is wrong, I'm on CD5 lol.

Edit: the pink in the pic, the CM it's mixed with seems to be almost like it's a chunkier EW? Weird. It was clear but not thin. Also, I just realized I don't think I had any cramps leading up to this period. Odd. Will check chart.

Edit 2: so I had insomnia last period like at the beginning. Normal. I had no cramps before my period, just some at 3 dpo. Also I didn't temp the last few days so idk if the drop happened. I was also feverish CD1 cuz of the tonsillitis.


----------



## wrapunzel

Shaaaaae. Omg. Check a hCG test. 

Unrelated to that, I'm supposed to get several cavities filled today. BFN this morning but I'm just so sure my period isn't coming. Should I tell the dentist I might be pregnant? Does it even matter? I don't think they need to do another x-ray


----------



## shaescott

Wrap, I have the Mirena lol, that's why I don't have a hoard at my door shoving tests at me. What dpo are you?


----------



## wrapunzel

Oh lol. When did you get it? I've heard Mirena stops periods for some people. 

I'm about 14dpo I think. Wasn't intending to start TTC so I wasn't temping/OPKs, can't confirm. Could be as few as 11dpo by my chart. I'm not late yet because I have a long LP. But I usually have cramps by now, and I am crying over cute things instead of PMS raging


----------



## shaescott

Wrap I got it at the end of January 2014. So I've had it just over 3 years now. I still get periods, though I get extra long cycles sometimes. Temping works for me, but somehow I always have a normal length cycle when I temp. Weird.


----------



## wrapunzel

I can be 2-3 days late and start bleeding within an hour of taking a pregnancy test. Mind has a lot of power over body. Mind wants to see your chart play out "properly" so it makes it happen


----------



## campn

Dobby, at least now it's very clear how he feels about you and the baby. I know you get upset when we talk ill of him so I won't, but If this doesn't bring out your mama bear, it should. You've been trying harder than most women to get this baby and finally he's here and a boy just like you wanted, and all you need now is this little boy who will think of you as a God, not people who will constantly disrespect you and not give you the love you so desperately deserve! 

Wook, you needed the c-section hun so it was the right call for you, as long as there's no need I think it's better to go the natural route cause as you said, vbacs are risky. One thing also I prefer with vaginal births is that you get the baby right on your chest right away. I think any mom hates it when their baby is taken away, especially on the first alert hour. My doctor took Juliette out and kept sucking out amniotic fluid from her nose and mouth and it probably took a minute but I remember it felt like an hour! 

Odds are if you breastfeed in that first golden hour, is that your chances at breastfeeding becomes high.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i'll echo the rest, but also wanted to ask what was said that triggered him to flip out? And did he ever get around to telling his family?

Campn, that is one thing i hated with DS, that i wasn't the first to hold him. But i was so exhausted, i don't think i would have been able to...i'd probably have dropped him! It was a looong time before i got to "meet" him, and when he didn't breast feed immediately, nurses shoved bottles in his mouth :growlmad: this time i have already discussed things, and it'll be different...they do kind of place baby with mom inititally, on the side of her chest/arm, then baby is weighed and moved with daddy while mom is moved into recovery. He said being aprt from baby shouldn't be more than half an hour tops, and they aren't fed at this time. It was well over an hour with DS1...so this sounds much better in comparison.

Vag ladies, i'm really glad to read you had an amazing experience. I'm still wobbling on the fence but leaning heavily one way...i'm still doing my kegels just in case :haha:


----------



## campn

Gigs, I can't believe they fed him right away!! That's why many moms can't succeed at breastfeeding cause they don't have any support! I'm glad your hospital this time has a much more gentle approach. I know this isn't really too elective for you, there's a need for you to get a c-section so it's not risky to you or your baby. 

Most first births can go chaotic cause you still don't know everything that goes down and you don't have your voice yet. Second or third time you're ready to argue with the whole nursing staff :D


----------



## JLM73

**No judging just sharing my experiences below. I believe it's up to each Mom to decide what they have done/how they give birth**

Tearing- NOT the norm lol. Just wanted to chime in as I worked L&D for a few years, and assisted setup of trays ( birthing instruments, sutures, needles for suturing etc)
and I was often the one to break down the trays after cuz we were so damn busy( remove tools that could be sterlized, throw out used suture packs/needles, and remove UNused suture packs)
I can tell you first hand - out of like 1000 births, MAYBE 10-15% of the time, patients had big tears due to rapid births, or pushing HARD during crowning, rather than doing moderate continuous pushing to allow the head to stretch the perineal area slowly.
Very tiny ( like 1/2" tears ) are no biggie. So all the suture kits would be unopened on the trays.

I think most women don't realize that vag tissue is HIGHLY elastic ( Think HUGE item porn fisting vids lol)
Also a babies head literally has the top parts of the skull bones NOT attached to each other, that allows the babies skullbones to overlap - reshaping the head - making the circumference Smaller to get them thru the birth canal.
If you stick your fingers in your vag and feel the walls ( preg or not, you can actually FEEL how there are "ridges" or "bumps"

So think of the vag walls as a hair scrunchie- kinda wrinkly and it stretches ALOT before the material is smooth :thumbup:
Fear not ladies! Our bodies were built for birthing ( aside from excessively large babies due to Gest Diab, or scans that show head/pelvic measurements in the later weeks of preg are incompatible with a vag birth.

*Also keep in mind, you can always ask for an episiotomy which prevents tears and is a nice clean stitch up. I had one with #1son due to him being 6lbs and his head kept "retreating" into the birthcanal after each push :haha: so after an hour of that the doc opted to forceps him out= episiotomy, which healed fine and was NOT sore, tho my hemorrhoids were painful after !

With DD I also had an episiotomy- cuz she was 8lb6oz, and "Sunny side up" thus the doc didn't wanna risk that I might tear due to her head not "coning"/narrowing as much coming thru the canal. Honestly I had NO idea they even GAVE me another episiotomy until I went to the bathroom the next morning and felt the tips of the stitches catch the toilet paper :huh:- Looked down and was like :shock::rofl:

So long as baby and mom come out of birthing healthy is ALL that really matters. 
I've had:
1- vag- epidural- episiotomy & forceps- 21hrs labor (great recovery- back at college/work in 2 days)

2- vag- epidural due to Back Labor/slow dilation- episiotomy(unknown)- 16hr labor- Great recovery

3- sched c-sect for twin surrogacy- Very small pencil thin bikini cut/scar-Great recovery- up and walking 6 hrs after delivery

4- attempted vbac to 9.5cm- emerg c sect due to DS HB dropping to 40's
HORRIBLE scar/nerve pain for 12 weeks afterward when rolling over/sitting up ( due to newbie doc NOT cutting over original scar AND she made the scar 3" bigger!:growlmad:) - 9 hr labor before emerg csect- 2yrs later = laparoscopy to fix excessive scarring of 2nd csect site, and remove adhesions 

Sooo....I of course am on cycle 33:roll: BUT I totally plan to birth center/home birth ( VBA2C). My gyn of 10+ years ( I also worked with) is VERY knowledgable, and she said there is not much more risk for me to VBA2C than the first VBAC attempt, which was only a bit riskier than a reg vag birth .
NOTE- this is MY risk , not all women- as she did the scar revision lap surg, and said everything on my Ute healed perfectly, and both times were double suturing:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*DobbleGanger*:growlmad::trouble:
I too shall refrain from repeating what I've called him each time he has done you wrong.
You simply don't deserve to be treated like that, nor stressed out by such behavior...
Nor does he deserve YOU!:nope:
So sorry he has yet again let you down, hurt you, betrayed your trust and faith in him...
I too say Rock on in Mama Bear mode and do the single mom thing as you planned before.:hugs: ( Where's the damn Mama Bear emoji???...)

And on my cd12 opk YES so damn close to + I was NOT expecting that!?
Now that I couldn't even see ystrdys line I am constantly double guessing myself like 
-DID I O and just have crappy temping ?? 
-Was cd12 far enuff from the 4th Clomid pill to have released an egg??
- ( most likely) Did Clomid cause the DARK cd12 opk, and the next 3 days fade out, and I am still awaiting a surge?? bleh


----------



## Twag

Just wanted to share my experiences :thumbup:

Both of my labours were induced and positive I think :)

DS - induced using pessary at 9.30am born 10.35pm used TENS and G&A - episiotomy as his head was stuck - straight onto my chest for feed whilst they stitched me up his cord was left until it stopped pulsating

DD - induced 11.30am (pessary again) born 7.42pm used TENS and G&A again - 2nd degree tear due to a very quick labour (1hr 26min) - again straight onto my chest for feed and cord left 

Both of my sisters ended up with emergency C-sections so I fully expected to need one too but nope :nope:

My stitching from my son left a skin tag down there which I hated & was uncomfortable so I had surgery last June to get this sorted now everything is perfect down there (DH said I have a designer vagina :haha:)


----------



## Twag

Dobs I agree with everyone you & baby Dobs deserve so much better and you can do this :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I think he's having a maniac depressive episode. He called me every 15-20m for three hours and each time had a different mood. One minute he's yelling at me, one he's crying, one he's rambling/thinking out loud. So while it would have been nice to know one way or the other, I'm just more confused. At one point he was telling me he cares nothing for his kid and the next he's asking what things I want for him/ saying he wants to leave him his hockey gear, his baby blanket, a few other things, and a letter if he dies which turned into him debating suicide. I was able to talk some sense into him so hopefully he gets up and goes to his job interview today.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, I see. The thing that bothers me is that he said he never loved you and was using you for sex. That's not a "I'm panicking" response, in my mind. I also worry that if he is having frequent intense bipolar mood changes, he could be at risk for abusing your baby, maybe not physically, but mentally. Children need stability and routine, and his swings worry me. My dad is bipolar, but he never has swings that extreme. He also never had that kind of emotion. He was either depressed or lovey and wanted to do lots of stuff with us.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I just dont think he's safe to be around. I Understand that he has some mental health issues but that's not an excuse to mistreat people. You don't need the stress and panic attacks that he is causing.

There's a lot of comments on here regarding vaginal birth/csection that I find pretty absurd, so I'm just going to refrain from commenting on this topic anymore. Hopefully everyone will do their own research and are able to have the birth experience that they are hoping for.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk my grandfather and uncles are bipolar and routinely brandish weapons at each other so a three hour verbal freak out doesn't bother me. Idk. I'm just really tired. Too tired to think about it. Just wanted to update.


----------



## campn

Dobby, hope you feel better soon Dobs! Try to rest this weekend.


----------



## JLM73

*DobDob* is he still in/going back to therapy??

I know the 3 hr freak out doesn't bother you, but it DOES affect the baby boy you are carrying. All those stress chemicals the body puts out go right to baby as well :(

I learned long ago- you CAN'T save everyone from themselves
Realtalk- he needs to get some professional help, and pull his sh*t together...

If your child was here during those nasty comments he made to you about not loving you/only wanting sex- that would affect your child ...and if you were holding a baby and having to answer a barrage of freak out phone calls every few mins for 3 hours- your baby would absolutely sense the tenseness and stress of the situation...

I too think you and baby boy need a STABLE, loving environment.
Other people have lived thru and suffer from conditions he has/had, but they get help, or buck up and learn how to manage as normal a life possible - via meds or therapy , etc so they are not passing on the same erratic behaviors, and poor coping skills to their children- or causing others to feel guilted into always "saving" them.

He is on a roller coaster right now, which Pregnant women are NOT advised to be on in real life, and I'm sure not emotionally either.

If being together all this time, and him knowing you are carrying a LIFE created by the two of you is not enough for him to focus 100% on your family to be, and stop the same drama he's done for well over 18 months...then I think it is for the best you protect yourself and baby boy and have nothing more to do with him - phonewise or other- until he has gotten his poor stress mgmnt ways sorted, cuz a newborn will only bring 100% MORE stress to your relationship, and him screaming and storming out when an inconsolable baby cries, is not going to help either you or baby :nope:
<3:hugs: So sorry he's putting you thru this..


----------



## shaescott

Dobby that's the thing, you shouldn't be used to violence, or less bothered by it. Has he ever physically hurt you, even something that didn't leave a bruise like a slap, during an episode? Cuz if he has I guarantee he will do it to your child. And if not, the verbal freakouts would do mental harm to a child. I know you love him, and it's his baby too, and that makes it way more difficult. But you need to do what is best for your baby. If that means staying with him, okay. If you think he's safe to be around your baby boy, then that's awesome. But if what's best for baby is to not let him be involved, you need to protect your baby.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, what the actual f? He should not be subjecting you to that. I understand he's ill, but I refuse to accept that as an excuse for treating people badly. I have a lot of friends with various mental health disorders, bipolar, borderline personality, and a couple with aspergers - most of them don't take meds or anything like that and none of them use their condition as an excuse to behave like an ass.

In the UK, you do actually have a right to an elective c-section if you want one - you may have to fight hard for it but it's your choice, even if there's no particular medical reason for it.

I've had three births and all were very different for both during and recovery. Honestly, without having experienced each one, I would not have been able to believe the others existed, I think.

1 - 80+ hours in labour, ending in emergency c-section. That was six years ago, and to this day, my scar does not have normal sensation. For at least a year afterward, I had stabbing pains in it and a huge chunk of my skin was numb. And that was with a text-book incision and perfect healing (according to doctor) - I know several people who ended up with infections etc inc one who had to go back in for surgery to open her up, drain it all and re-stitch. It is major abdo surgery and absolutely not comparable recovery wise to a vaginal birth, even with tearing. There's also all the after stuff like not being allowed to lift things, exercise, drive a car etc for at least six weeks after.

2 - vbac, pool birth, shorter active labour but almost three hours pushing and third degree tear, he had a hand up at his face which meant tearing was inevitable. I think I had something like 20 stitches up the vajayjay, and a broken coccyx bone because of his awkward position. Still an easier recovery than the c-section. A part of my perineum wasn't stitched back exactly as it had been before, but there's certainly no difference in sensation. I've never once heard anyone say they feel odd sensations (except immediately after obviously) because of having given birth - and I've talked about birth a LOT with a lot of women :shrug: 

3 - six hours from admittance to delivery, 10 minutes pushing. Minor graze because she came out so fast but no stitches or anything needed. Less than a week later I would never even have known I'd given birth if I hadn't still been bleeding and leaking milk everywhere!

All three we waited six weeks after before trying sex - all three, I was uncomfortably tight and it took a little bit of getting used to it again. I've asked my DH and believe he would tell me, and he says if anything it's better after children (that'll be the kegel exercises) - that'll be the only part of my body that has been improved by the experience then :haha:

My comment about vbac success being more likely with an informed and knowledgeable medical support comes from the fact that despite the statistics and facts being freely available for what makes a normal delivery more likely to happen, 'hospital procedure' in many places is still totally contrary to it and sometimes seems to actively work against a vbac being successful. I went through three consultants and several midwives before finding supportive ones, and even then, had to really speak up for myself when it came to it as it was just procedure that they put in a cannula (even with no IV) and you're nil by mouth 'just in case' - despite the fact that I was just as likely to give birth vaginally that day as the woman next door who'd never had a baby before, and whom they wouldn't have dreamt of sticking needles in and she was actually encouraged to eat and drink normally. Then because I just assumed that my care would be similar the third time round, I ended up with a midwife who no doubt was perfectly capable and fine - but had absolutely no clue about what is and is not ok during a vbac. She completely dismissed my requests and I was too tired to argue so ended up giving birth on a bed, on the f-ing wired monitor (I showed her how to make it wireless but she refused to believe me) and it was all far more painful than it needed to be. S**t happens during deliveries of all kinds - the point is, there is a lot of scare-mongering and fear, when the truth is that most of the time, s**t is not any more or less likely to happen just because someone had a c-section before - and the majority of the 'precautions' are either pointless or make no difference to the end result.

There are risks every which way. It's a dangerous business, this having babies malarkey! &#128584;

End of rant... :flower: it's something that caused me a lot of stress during pregnancy with Nat and I had to do a lot of fighting to be heard, so it's still a topic close to my heart..


----------



## shaescott

For births, I want mostly natural births, gas and air are okay, but I don't want an epidural. If I have to get one cuz I'm in excruciating pain, I will. But if I don't need it, I won't get it. My mom got through labor by singing. My dad made her two CDs for labor, all songs with no long intros or musical breaks so she could sing constantly, one CD of angry sounding rock music, one CD of happy lighthearted songs. She also used a hot tub at the birth center.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Water definitely made a huge difference to me - I wish I'd gone in the pool sooner than 9cm but we didn't realise how far along I was :haha: I kept waiting for the transition people talk about - apparently feeling a bit light-headed and shaky, and thinking I needed a chocolate biscuit and some juice to bring my blood sugar up, was transition for me. That was around the time a doctor accidentally wandered into my room and told me I shouldn't be eating. I laughed at him and shoved the rest of the biscuit in my mouth.


----------



## StillPraying

I HATE that they don't let you eat!!!! Like wtf?!?!


----------



## campn

Jlm and M+S, you are heroes and super moms! You both have tried both so you definitely know best in this regard. 

M+S, I've also grilled my DH into telling me the truth and he said it was much better, and he's not lying cause he always want to have sex now, more than before. 

(We are on the way in the car to my parents house now as I'm typing this and he says btw I packed the lube for sex) 

I'm in no way a vixen or a milf so I don't want to sound like I'm a sex goddess by saying all this, but thought it could calm some fears of those attempting vaginal births.


----------



## JLM73

:huh:
So as you can see by my chart in the siggy...I have not checked my cervix ONCE this cycle until today- and that was only cuz I was a bit crampy last night, and today have had steady mild cramping this morning , a few right Ov twinges for a min earlier, and this afternoon still mild cramoing:shrug: so I figured WTH I'll check it...
well it's def high, and wide open??? didn't really note texture as I am not sure if med/soft, but WTH?? Also my opk is Neg as F* today

We BD 2 mornings ago, and I will def jump him tonight after our first "date night" in a lonnnng while- we are meeting a friend of his from England. I also plan to jump him tomoro :haha: but I am 100% clueless on this cycle for the first time in 33 in a row :rofl:
Totally my fault, cuz I started out half assed, and most the first weeks temps were foggy guesses of what I saw on the therm in the dark lol or I missed a day here n there and just "averaged it" in:blush:
Not to mention I only have 50mg a day Clomid (last batch) annnnd took pills 1-4 at totally diff times of day- then discovered pill5 in my purse FOUR days later :dohh: so I took it anyway ...gah....trainwreck here...get out your boarding passes lol

And *Camps* we've SEEN your pics chic- you are a Mega-MILF :winkwink:


----------



## campn

Jlm maybe the least attempted cycle will be the magical one! Have you thought about trying soy again!? Also you have no idea how much I've missed you!


----------



## StillPraying

J yeeeaaaahhh lady get the bd in!!!


----------



## campn

StillPraying said:


> J yeeeaaaahhh lady get the bd in!!!

I secon still! Go get it girl!!! And thank YOU! We've all seen your hot bikini pictures, and you're a super milf!! <3


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still, here they do actually encourage you to eat and drink normally - UNLESS it's a vbac in which case they're essentially already prepping you for a c-section as soon as you get there, despite like I said, the odds being about the same as a first timer :wacko: Needless to say, my thoughts on it were, so you're basically just setting me up to be unsuccessful before I've even begun. Screw you :haha: Emergency c-sects happen all the time when the women have eaten and drank so no way am I starving myself for hours!

Camps, your DH obviously thinks you're a MILF :D 

Yippee for date night J. Go get some!


----------



## shaescott

Yeah there's no reason not to eat or drink if you're low risk and having a vaginal birth. You need the energy for all the pushing, you gotta eat! Your body needs ATP then more than ever! Okay maybe not ever but like it needs a lot of ATP and more than your normal daily activities require, and you gotta eat to make ATP...


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm dizzy. DoorDash just up and cancelled my lunch and now I have to wait another hour to get lunch. Today is just not my day.

Campn lol I packed the lube and I agree vixen definitely 

J go get your loving on

As for the rest of my drama, I hear you and appreciate it. I'll handle him. I just needed to tell somebody who I don't see on the regular because I don't need to hear all of that from friends/family. I just wanted a that sucks pity party not a lecture on things I already know from people who don't know/understand him or us or me or my family. I'm going ghost for a while.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry that you feel that way dobby, I don't think any of us meant to offend. We are always here for you and will listen if/when you come back. I hope things improve for you sweetheart <3


----------



## campn

Dobby, I understand hun. Just take care of yourself and of your baby now. That's all that matters right now. Order some pizza! <3


----------



## StillPraying

Good luck with SO dobs. I hope you can figure out a situation that will be best for everyone. It's harder when babies are involved :hugs:what's doordash?

M&S i feel like even though our OB department highly encourages vag birth, the L&D floor basically preps you in case of emergency csection. You get an IV, not allowed to have anything other than clear liquids. If you have an epidural, you only get ice chips. This time I'll probably tell them to fuck off. :haha:


----------



## campn

Eat before you go! Mainly because honestly with contractions you won't want to breathe let alone eat.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm you ladies are making me reconsider, which is good! Still if you want to pm me please do, I'd love to hear encouraging things about vbacs. I really missed not having Des on me immediately after birth; I wanted that experience and want it this time so I might consider attempting vbac ... ugh it's a tough choice! Thank goodness I still have time.

The big problem, however , is I absolutely do NOT want to have this baby share a bday with prison bro, which is the day before the due date.

Ok, starting to get teary eyed, moving along...

Dobs, I hope you can find peace in whatever decision you make <3 and I hope you don't ghost mode long because I miss you when you aren't around!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs def don't blame you about shared birthday, I wouldn't like that either. Have you watched the Business of Being Born series? I can't remember if its the second or 3rd but they cover vbacs and it's pretty amazing. Ill look it up, i have the series on my amazon. And happy 30 weeks! Where did time go? 

Campn halfway thru my labor with dd1 I was so hungry I was shaking. And all they would give me was ice chips! Idk if maybe I didn't have the epidural I wouldn't have noticed the hunger? Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Is it on amazon prime? If so i'll look it up as I have that. I'll be honest though, I don't trust most documentaries as I feel like, if they are an opinion piece, it's heavily skewed. I just don't trust statistics in general, and maybe that's just because i've been "beating statistical odds" (in good and bad ways) my whole life...and i know data can be collected in biased ways.

Regardless, I do feel like all medical stuff is treated as a business. The documentary sounds interesting. Are there episodes of it? I just thought it was one "movie".


----------



## StillPraying

They started with one movie, but because there was so much information, they ended up making more. There's 5 of them. They're on Amazon to rent for like 2.00. The first one is mostly centered on homebirths but has a ton of information. Part 4 is focused on VBAC.
They definitely are a little biased, because they're very pro natural birth, but they don't do it in a disrespectful medicine-is-evil kind of way. They just give the facts, and really opened my eyes to how much I didn't know. Their facts/stats are backed by medical professionals as well. Obviously statistics are just numbers, but I liked how they presented it. Even if you want a medicated delivery, it's good to know all of the facts, you know? It's really interesting and kind of makes you wantnto at least look at all of the options.


----------



## campn

I'm pro natural birth too but I immediately hate it when it becomes bigotry like. Yes it would be ideal to give birth naturally no epidural at the backyard while birds like my back and unicorns braid my hair but that's not always ideal, so pushing women to think that's the only right way to have children make them feel bad about themselves. I'll list my experiences with everyone and list the pros but I'll never be like no you must do it this way. 

I know this girl who always rants against any hospital birth and epidurals, I can't even stand her when she talks like that. She's also like oh my god my kids eat organic locally grown vegan vegetarian magical carrots that were picked by Thai monks, I breastfed her until she was 13... like honestly no body cares. (Obviously that's not what she said exactly)


----------



## mrs.green2015

So is skimmed and a couple things stood out. 

Dobs- I'm sorry you had a rough day and I hope whatever happens Is for he best for you and mini dobs. 

As for c-sections. Why did you not have babies right away? They took the boys out weighed them (maybe 2 minutes if that) and handed them to me. Well handed me max, Michael was having trouble breathing and rushed right to the NICU. DH went with him to the NICU and they gave me max and I never put him down until I got out of recovery (at least 4-5 hours) and and DH held him. 

I do absolutely feel like someone should go over with you what will happen when you give birth. I had no idea what to expect and I wish I had so I could push more skin to skin and breastfeeding sooner.


----------



## StillPraying

Campn I'm the same way. I had this girl that was pregnant the same time I was with dd2. She went to hypnobirthing classes and told everyone how evil medicine was etc. Was planning on a homebirth until she found out it's not covered by our insurance (which i think is a shame, women should have the option if that's what they want). I listened to her rant my entire pregnancy, and all i ever said was "well my sister did it so i hope you can too". I had dd2 first. Nevermind that i was sick, nevermind that I almost died, she ran me down to everyone that i was weak and used it as an excuse to have an epidural (uh no, i planned for an epidural thank you very much).Well her water broke and since she wasn't progressing quickly enough they gave her pitocin, so of course she caved and got an epidural. She begged her sister not to tell me, and later told me the Drs "forced it on her". I cannot stand that crap. 

Women should have their births however they feel is best, but I also think they should do some research for themselves, and know what their options are. I chose an epidural with dd1 because that's just what I thought was best, because other than my sister, everyone I knew had one. I honestly didn't know any better and was doing more research on breastfeeding than birth. I wasn't so sure I wanted one with dd2 but then that just turned to chaos anyway. This time, because of my own experiences and doing research, I want to try for a natural birth. But I'm not so arrogant as to think I have a right to tell anyone else how they should have their babies.


----------



## StillPraying

And I'm dying over unicorns braiding your hair :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G, I would count two minutes as being not given the baby straight away. Both Nat and Ella went straight from delivered to skin to skin, the midwife held Nat while I turned around (gave birth on on my knees against edge of pool) and then I had him while the pool drained etc. Once we were back in the room and I was getting stitched up, that's when they weighed him etc. Elisabeth went straight on my chest while her cord was still attached. Then she peed on me and I handed her over to get de-gunked :haha:

Joe, I was so out of it with exhaustion and pain that honestly, I can't remember. I just remember the relief of the spinal block kicking in, then lying on the table panicking that I was going to vomit but couldn't move. They could have showed me a basket of kittens after and I'd probably not have noticed :haha: I did get given him in the recovery room to try and feed, then they took him away to give him antibiotics and put me on the ward. They then didn't bring him back and he had to stay in nicu.

I'm more 'I'll do what *I* want, thanks' than pro-natural as such - it translates to very pro-natural in real life and during an ideal birth - but what's right for me isn't for everyone. And to be fair, I'd have had an epidural two out of three times, but one they refused me it and three it was too late by the time I wanted it and I gave birth soon after! I'm just a huge believer in informed choice - I detest being told what to do and I feel the need to question everything - and try to make everyone else do it too :haha: like if you're only having an epidural because that's what everyone else does, maybe you should research it a little and see what the effects are. If knowing about it, you still decide you want one, then good for you. That's your right. I would rather do literally anything else than have another c-section but you want an elective c-section even without medical need? That's your right and I'll defend your right to choose til I'm blue in the face :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS you're right it's not straight away but they would have done the same if it was a vaginal because they were premies I should have mentioned that.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah yes, true. I forgot that bit!

It does tend to happen like that for c-sections in general though for most people.

Doesn't actually bother me a huge deal - I don't mind them being taken and wrapped in a towel then handed back. I can live without getting covered in goo :haha:


----------



## wookie130

I probably had a 5 minute wait between when my babies were pulled out of my incision, and then handed to me/husband. That was really fine by me, honestly. I'm such a worry-wart that I was relieved that they pulled them out, brought gooey baby over for me to take a look at for a moment, and then swiftly took them like 2 feet away to take vitals, suction, prints, etc...I wanted to know their respiration, etc., was normal before my husband and I took over. Also, in terms of the whole c-section/nursing thing, I was back in my room after being stitched up with Hannah (probably about 35-40 minutes after she was delivered), and working with a lactation consultant on nursing her and getting her to latch...so it was definitely within the first hour of her birth. I did voice my desire to do this prior to her birth however, and I emphasized that it was important to me, so the staff up there were great about accommodating that request.

Campn, your description of your crunchy acquaintance cracked me up! I know MANY, MANY folks/mother like this. Oddly enough, dietarily, I myself easily fall into the dirty hippy/organic/holistic/natural crowd...I'm a strict Paleo, and eat completely clean and mostly organically. That being said...my kids...NOT PALEO. Not even close. I feed them whatever they'll actually eat, and sometimes that's not the world's healthiest food, I'll admit. They're 4 and 2, for pete's sake. They eat processed crap at daycare, and they love their crackers, yogurt cups, chicken nuggets, etc. I try buying organic options for them in these foods, but still, a lot of it is janky. :rofl: When Hannah was a baby, and before we did baby-led weaning with her, I was all like, "Hannah will only eat x, y, z, and I won't be giving her e, f, g"...and that worked while I was the only person preparing her food. She ate kale, lentils, broccoli, salmon, sweet potatoes, etc. when she was under a year and a half...once she went to daycare, and had the "kid food", that was all out the window. LOLOL!!!! Meh. At least both of my children love fresh fruit. Hannah still loves veggies. Ozzy hates his veggies. The struggle is real. At least he'll drink fresh veggie juice (that I sweeten with a bit of apple, or mango)...so, it's not a totally lost cause.

So, I was a rum, and tested yesterday afternoon, at 9 dpo. :rofl: BFN. Duh! LOL! This eggo is not preggo. Oh well. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol "I'll feed them whatever they actually eat"
This sounds like so many moms I know. They try their hardest to get them to eat healthy but sometimes they just need to eat. 

I also love your honesty about being the person who said al these things and then when it came down to it you had to switch. I know so many people that did that (because we don't know what it's like until we're doing it lol) so m motto has always been "I'll never say I will or won't do something because I'm sure it'll change" so I never said I wouldn't get an epidural even thought I thought I'd like to try without. Same with foods I want to feed them healthy but like you said, life happens lol


----------



## gigglebox

mrs.green2015 said:


> As for c-sections. Why did you not have babies right away? They took the boys out weighed them (maybe 2 minutes if that) and handed them to me. Well handed me max, Michael was having trouble breathing and rushed right to the NICU. DH went with him to the NICU and they gave me max and I never put him down until I got out of recovery (at least 4-5 hours) and and DH held him.

With DS1 I had been in labor since 1pm when my water broke, and I hadtwo failed epi's, plus failure to progress past 7cm so I was stuck contracting with little to no relief...by the time they got me back for a c section I was sooo exhausted. When my spinal kicked in and the pain was finally gone, it took all my strength to stay awake for the birth of DS. There was no way I was in any condition to hold an infant, so I imagine that played a role in him not being given to me right away...but also my arm was stuck off to the side and i wasn't supposed to move it because of iv's.

Sounds like this hospital has a similar scenario going with only having one arm you have free. Dr said baby would be kind of put up on my right arm/breast/should, but not long as the surgery room is cooler and they want to get baby wrapped up and moved out of the room and to the nursery I guess.

The more I think about it, the more I am starting to lean back over to vbac due to those first moments. That was such a hard thing for me to deal with the first time, not holding baby first...still bothers me now. :nope:

Count me in the moms who fail at feeding their kids healthy stuff category :haha: i can NOT get this kid to eat veggies. I have been giving him the "pouches" of pureed fruit and veggies, but this kid won't even touch the green pouches. He's getting even pickier recently...he used to eat pretty much any meat as long as it had ketchup with it. Now he puts up a huge fight for chicken and meatloaf, and even the other day tried to refuse chicken nuggets because i got a different brand and he thought the looked weird. I think I mentioned it but he went to bed without dinner 3 times last week because he was refusing food, and if it was a new dish i'd cut him slack but it's stuff he used to eat. Suuuuper frustrating.


----------



## DobbyForever

I second still lol unicorns braiding hair. I was going to say maybe the birds braid and unicorns licks, but the image of a unicorn braiding is hilarious 

I'm with MS and the my birthing strat is I do what I want lol. That's my plan. Well more like what he wants. If he wants a trip through the tunnel off we go, if he wants to lion king it through the belly then ok... but now I kind of want a lion king moment either way..... ...

lol Wookie what is rum? Because rum is a delicious libation that jack sparrow so wonders where has it gone to me

My stepbrother's kid legit only eat Cheerios, bagels, and plain pasta. The doctors label it as some texture or extreme pickiness, so they basically just give him that and a multi vitamin. He's been picky since he was an infant. As a kid who got the "you eat what I cook or not at all" even when I had a car and my own money, I don't under how this kid is now in middle school and only eats select carbs and how his parents have not lost their minds.

Afm sorry I just needed a break. I was hungry, tired, and in a bad mood and didn't want to say something I didn't mean. The nutshell is, I love you all and I see why you would be concerned. It's flattering really. But I vent to you all because I don't want to hear those things if that makes sense. He and I had a good talk about it, and we're fine now. We went out to dinner and a movie, and he held my belly the whole movie/dragged us away from some third hand smoke to protect the baby.


----------



## wookie130

Glad you're feeling better, Dobby.

Gigs, TOTALLY NORMAL and TYPICAL toddler/preschool/young elementary-aged eating habits. There seems to be two groups of children...those who eat any and everything, and they're bottomless pits, or those who have...erm...more "selective" tastes/texture issues. Hannah hasn't really touched meat (unless it is an uncured organic hot dog, a chicken nugget, cooked ham, or a fish stick) since she was about 14 months old. As a baby, she loved it. We had maid-rites on her first birthday, which she gobbled without issue. Now, we have gagging, tears, the whole bit. Ozzy was a HUGE meat-eater. He now is not. Like, at all. Well, he'll eat the quasi-meat items like Hannah, but that's it. Veggies? Forget it. Even at 6 months, when we introduced baby-led weaning to him, veggies first, he had ZERO INTEREST in beans, broccoli, carrots, etc. He wouldn't even "play" with the food. He would fuss, and eradicate (i.e. throw) the crap from his tray, in a fit of anger. LOL!!! This went on until he was nearly a year, and then I just started giving him other items besides veggies to try. There is the rare moment he'll eat some raw bell pepper strips with ranch dip, and some baby carrots. Did I mention this is rare? Ugh. Hannah, on the other hand, loves veggies of all kinds. They both love dairy...cottage cheese, string cheese, organic whole milk, yogurt, etc. They could both live on fresh fruit, particularly strawberries and watermelon. Both are obsessed with oatmeal, also. Oh, and the usual kid-entrees, such as Annie's Mac & Cheese, Annie's ravioli, etc., etc. They both love eggs and bacon. I don't know. Their tastes change all the time. As long as they're eating, I'm good. Both take multivitamins daily, to kind of fill in the nutritional gaps. Both are healthy and growing on target. Pediatrician is satisfied, etc., etc. 

I am learning that it's less about being a "perfect" mother (which none of us are, no matter how hard we try), than being a "good enough" mom. My kids are alive, their needs are met, I'm somehow holding down a career, keeping their home in one piece, and all of that. Life is crazy, and I was under some illusion that once they were no longer babies, that things would get easier. How wrong I was! :rofl: The challenges just change, but they don't ever go away, really.


----------



## baby D

So I've no clue where I am this cycle -- I had to get a new thermometer which seemed to mess up my temp pattern a bit -- fertility friend has given me and then taken away crosshairs 3 times so far! I don't think I've ovulated though. Feeling crampy today so maybe it's coming? 

What do you guys think by looking at my chart?


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby d looking at last month's chart/cl and this one I don't think you have Oed yet. That dip cd 9 was way too early and the most recent dip only stayed up one/maybe days. And last month you Oed cd 20 which may be your norm


----------



## wookie130

Dobby - "rum" = moron. LOL!!! :rofl: It's one of my signature phrases.


----------



## baby D

So I've no clue where I am this cycle -- I had to get a new thermometer which seemed to mess up my temp pattern a bit -- fertility friend has given me and then taken away crosshairs 3 times so far! I don't think I've ovulated though. Feeling crampy today so maybe it's coming? 

What do you guys think by looking at my chart?


----------



## StillPraying

Well this is what you get if you Google "unicorn braiding hair" in case you're curious :rofl:

Dobs glad things are better today! What movie did you see? 

My girls are pretty good eaters. We instill the you eat what's for dinner or not at all rule once they're old enough to understand. Dd1 was 2.5 when we implemented it with her, but she is very smart and advanced for her age, and definitely understood . I don't know that we will be able to implement it so early with dd2. We leave their plates at the table and they can go back and eat if they claim to be hungry later. My parents were the "you will sit here until your plate is clean" people, but I don't think that's practical. I don't want to make food a fight. They both go through phases of likeing and not likeing foods. Since Caroline was 4 we have a rule that she will try everything on her plate. If she doesn't like it she doesn't have to eat it, but she does have to try. We also have a "bite" rule for Caroline. If we are having dessert or something she has to take at least 5 bites of everything (it was 4 when she was 4, 3 when she was 3 etc). This is pretty effective with her. 

Gigs my kids love those fruit/veggie packets lol
 



Attached Files:







Unicorn-Braid.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pacificlove

Lol at unicorns braiding hair... 

As for food during labor. I had no interest in it. My waters broke at 1 am, so that was way too early to eat.. then the day just went by, hubby bought a burger which I just gave a disgusting look. I think I ate some nuts and gummy bears during the day and one slice of apple in the evening. That was all at the mw center, around 7pm we went to the hospital. When they wheeled me into surgery, at around 4 am the next day, everyone kept asking "when did you eat last, what did you have?" Honestly, I didn't know so was glad that the me and hubby could answer except for the one time when I was getting prepped where I just repeated what I had heard in the hour leading up to the section. :haha:
I was starving after the csection and could not wait for breakfast. And all they brought me was a juice and some milk on that big tray. Imagine my disappointment when I popped open the tray lid. My complaint at the next nurse was how hungry I was and she fixed it with a decent lunch. For hospital food anyway.

J, FX! Maybe the cycle where you don't try will be it?

Once Logan came out he did get checked out, etc so that took 4 minutes? I assume it may have been a bit longer since he had been in distress. As much as I wasn't "mine" yet for those first minutes, they are forever hubby's. He watched the whole cleaning up, Logan's first poop onto the table, etc... He then immediately came to me for skin to skin and only was taken off for our journey back into my room.

Dobs, sorry to hear about SO! You know best what to do..


----------



## pacificlove

Speaking of finicky kids: there is a local kid here with autism and the parents had such a hard time finding foods he would eat. Finally they did and it was Kraft dinner Mac and cheese in the Star wars package.. when they couldn't find it anymore they posted on the local buy and swap page desperately searching for the only food their kid would eat. The community, one of the large chainstores and a celebrity came together to get this family 500 boxes!!

Not that I know anything or have any experience but from what I have read kids can take 15+ attempts until they accept new foods. Another trick I have read about is to change the shape of it. Zucchini for example: sliced, cubed, made into spaghetti salat, zucchini bread, grilled, stuffed and baked, .. the key is to change up the shape you are serving it in. No idea if it holds true. Like I said, we are only just about to enter the stage of solids...

And if Logan eats anything like I did as a child, I better get myself that vegetable spaghetti maker.. I threw lots of tantrums but wasn't allowed to get up until I ate what was on my plate.

One more edit! I took Logan on the scale with me yesterday and the weight difference between us was 17.8lbs.. subtract the onsie and a dirty diaper (we were just passing the bathroom on our way to the diaper change) and i figure he's 17 1/2lbs at 3 1/2 months old...


----------



## Michellebelle

Baby D, I'd guess you haven't ovulated yet. I've had FF do that to me before.. give me crosshairs and then take them away. It doesn't look like you've had a clear temp shift yet.

I love hearing everyone's birth stories! I think I am going to try and go all natural, with being open to an epidural. I guess it all depends though. I know there are lots of things that can happen, so ultimately I want to be flexible and do whatever's best for baby and me to be safe.

Dobs, glad things are better now! 

AFM, a little nervous since I've lost some of the extreme tiredness and the little bit of nausea I was feeling is gone. I know this is the stage when a lot of symptoms disappear, so just trying to remember that. I have my NT scan on Thursday so really hoping to see a healthy baby on the screen! 

I can't remember much else.. hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle I really want donut holes now :haha: good luck with your scan on Thursday!

There's a great quote I heard about birth, "people will research everything when it comes to buying a car, a computer, a camera, and even baby gear, but then don't do any research on birth and let everyone else make decisions for them" I think that's so true, I know I didn't with my first. 

PL I totally think that theory is true, because I've seen it with my kids. I love the baby bullet cookbook because it has all kinds of sneaky ways to hide veggies in dishes:haha: And what a fantastic community to help those parents out! That's funny it had to be star wars. It sounds like your little man is growing like a weed!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, that's a fantastic quote! My plan was no plan, and to go with the flow. For me the backlabour that I endured for hours (20?) Just got too much. There came a point where I could not handle it anymore, was getting tired. The sound of drugs was just too welcoming. As we got to the hospital and I found out that the anesthetist was in another surgery, I was hitting the g&a. Had to wait nearly 2 more hours! 
Hubby knew I was done with this "let's try natural" sh!t when I started looking at him in a special way that said "this is breaking me". 
I'd probably try natural again, provided I don't start off with 20 hours of back labor but would keep the options of drugs much closer then last time.


----------



## shaescott

Tbh I wouldn't want my hair to be braided by a unicorn during labor. They would have to brush out my hair and I'll inevitably have snarls so it'll hurt. Not pleasant. If we can magically make my hair snarl free and the brushing painless and the braid nice and loose, I'll take the braiding... but the unicorn... it has hooves. It can't braid. 

I am way overthinking this.


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> Michelle I really want donut holes now :haha: good luck with your scan on Thursday!
> 
> There's a great quote I heard about birth, "people will research everything when it comes to buying a car, a computer, a camera, and even baby gear, but then don't do any research on birth and let everyone else make decisions for them" I think that's so true, I know I didn't with my first.
> 
> PL I totally think that theory is true, because I've seen it with my kids. I love the baby bullet cookbook because it has all kinds of sneaky ways to hide veggies in dishes:haha: And what a fantastic community to help those parents out! That's funny it had to be star wars. It sounds like your little man is growing like a weed!

I think the information out there is limited to be fair, I've researched pretty much every day since I became pregnant, and I still feel like I don't know barely anything! Mainly because everything seems to contradict everything else!


----------



## shaescott

Still, those dinner rules sound awesome. I never didn't want to eat when I was a kid lol, I loved most foods. And I know which foods I hate cuz I've tried them. 

Dobby, while from my perspective your SO's reactions are unacceptable, you're right, I don't know you or your SO or your lives. No matter what you do, as long as you do what's right for the baby, it doesn't matter to me, and frankly it's none of my business as long as baby is safe and loved.


----------



## StillPraying

Shae unicorns are magical. They do what they want.

Kitty I've found millions of documentaries on midwives and what not.


----------



## kittykat7210

StillPraying said:


> Shae unicorns are magical. They do what they want.
> 
> Kitty I've found millions of documentaries on midwives and what not.

Yeh I've watched millions but I still don't feel like I know as much as I want to!! I know it's impossible but I wish I could have someone take me step by step how my labour is going to be, I'm absolutely a rigid planner and organiser so it scares the crap out of me to think I will be in a position I have little control over and limited knowledge of!


----------



## shaescott

Is there a form of dealing with labor pain where you just visualize yourself somewhere pleasant and decide that nah I'm not in any pain so you don't really feel pain? Cuz if so... I want to be in a beautiful garden that's 68 degrees FAHRENHEIT, wearing a gorgeous white Greek goddess toga, hair smooth and silky and shiny and in that wavy style like you curled it loosely, with a flower crown, lying down in a thick raised bed of soft flower petals propped up with a super soft down pillow that never has anything poke out, next to a gorgeous water fountain, SO next to me, midwives in less pretty togas bringing me food and water and definitely not sticking their hands in my vagina, and I will painlessly deliver my baby easily and he/she will go straight on my chest on my bed of petals and be totally clean and definitely didn't just pee on me. That's now my visualization goal.


----------



## StillPraying

That's a good thing kitty! It means you'll keep researching:) That's how I was with breastfeeding when I was pregnant with dd1 :)


----------



## shaescott

Btw my abs hurt but I haven't worked out and I think it was from :sex: last night :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Been busy today... opk finally got a test line showing again, but neg, but had a HUGE temp drop this morning of 1.2 degrees:saywhat:
No idea what's up with that, but got another BD in at 12-1am last night/ this morning after we went shopping at the adult toy store:winkwink:
I head back to my other house tomorrow, so unless we get a 3rd bd in tonight, we only have the past2 for this cycle.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170304_175458-1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shaescott

So my college doesn't have a choir and now I wanna make them have a choir. Just little ol' Shae, arriving at college like a hurricane, making new stuff happen. You actually can start a new club though, you just have to find enough people to join and you have to find a staff member to be the "advisor". You need 5 people for a club but a choir needs more than that. I would like at least 20. I hope enough people would want to join. The only issue is that we'll NEED guys and the college is 80% girls. I'd wanna run an SATB choir, we ain't all singing the melody like a bunch of sissies. Can you tell I was in choir back when I was in school? I grew up singing. Songs run through my veins.


----------



## shaescott

J I hope you'll ovulate soon!


----------



## StillPraying

Good luck shae, I was in choir in high school, it was fantastic. 

J hope O is soon! All it takes is one little sperm!

We just ate dinner and I'm starving. We are having an issue with our neighbor...hes a smoker. Our porches are right next to each other and he is constantly smoking on his front porch. This means we can't leave our windows or front door open for air because of it. He also keeps a "butt can" on the edge of his porch which is right where it connects to ours, so we can't sit on our front porch without the smell of stale cigarettes. What I don't get is he has a side patio on the other side of the house where the smoke wouldn't bother anyone. Why do you not have common sense that we probably don't want to inhale your cancer fumes? I don't care if people smoke but have some common courtesy!


----------



## shaescott

Still, I might be a bit rude cuz I would march over there and tell the guy to smoke further away from my front porch. Do you have a home owners association you can report him to? He's contaminating your air, that's not okay.


----------



## claireybell

Checking in girlies :) havent really read back Lol too many pages! 

Kitty with labour, theres no planning it at all, it happens how it happens! I had planned to have a csection but went into labour the evening before.. very few labour/births are textbook, def better going in with a very open mind :) do you watch OBEM? I cry everytime i watch it ha ha

We all had a bath last night, the new Bathroom upstairs in the new extension has been completed, the 2 squiggles & their Dad were all in the tub together haha was great! Furst bath ive had in like 10yrs :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

I feel ya on the too many pages. I usually read when I have time and by the time I have more time to make a proper response the conversation has moved on lol. 

I did wake up to a huge temp rise today but I've had similar spikes around the same dpo on past charts so I'm not sure it means anything but it certainly looks pretty lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pregnant ladies story: 
Pregnant SIL and BIL were over yesterday afternoon, and invited us to their place later to have a steak dinner. Well, I was watching Cake Boss, and SIL is like, "I want to get cake." And I was like, "I want to get ice cream." So then she was like, "Let's get ice cream cake." So we decide to drive into the city to Coldstone to get ice cream cake...but here's what actually went down:
We had to stop for gas, which was near a starbucks, and SIL decided she wanted coffee...but not just any coffee, a macchiato, which they had a buy 1/get 1 deal on, so we both got one.
Then we head to coldstone, get there, and decide we both need to eat ice cream right now. So she gets cookie batter and i get chocolate fudge with raspberry and brownie mixed in.
Then we get to the freezer and she sees cookie batter ice cream with cookie dough and brownies mixed in. She buys a pint, then we go halves on a cookies and cream ice cream cake (that turned out to be mint, but that was just fine with us!).
We leave, and SIL discivers we are next to a raising Cane's, some chicken joint i'd never heard of but she had it down south. It smells good, but we are on a mission and head back.
Hubs texts me and tells me Des has requested pizza for dinner, can I stop and get him a slice? So we stop at this pizza place and get him a slice of cheese. While we wait for it to heat up, SIL asks me if she can have rare steak whilst pregnant, and I say I don't think so...a quick google search confirms.
SIL decides she must have Cane's, so we get the pizza and drive back across town to get her friend chicken.
It smells so good, I decide I don't want (medium well done) steak anymore. I must also have fried food...but I want a Big Mac. And I want fries, but I don't want mcD's fries, I want arby's curly fries with cheddar sauce. So we go to mcD's, then arby's...and that's when I discover they have one of my favorite appetizers in the world, jalapeno poppers. I get 5.

So we return to her house with all this stuff and I'm laughing what a pregnant lady thing this whole adventure was.

Unfortunately the food was a bit cold by the time I got to eat it, but it was still good. Also, I was so full I only had half a slice of cake, which was also good, but now I want more :( you know, for breakfast.

The end.


----------



## gigglebox

In other news, you all have me now leaning towards attempting a vbac :haha: 

The only thing is I am so afraid of a birthday on my brother's bday. So then I think maybe I should be induced on the 8th, but that makes me nervous because from what I've read, inductions are not conducive for vaginal deliveries, and may be why mine failed for all I know.... :(

Thoughts?


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I love that story! And inalso want ice cream cake now. Remind me what the date you are trying to avoid Is before or after the 8th? Yes there's a pretty high rate of csection connected to induction, but I mean, it isnt impossible. if you do things to help your body along before hand maybe that would help? Ill have to google. 

Shae we live in military housing, so we don't have HOA persay,but we do have housing management. Dh wants to try talking to him about it first but hasn't yet. I think in his eyes he hasn't done anything wrong because he's on his front porch. It just so happens that his porch is closely connected to ours.

WHY IS HUNGRY NOT A MOOD OPTION ON BNB?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still, I would approach him neighbor to neighbor. Maybe send hubby. Just go over and super polite say hey neighbor to neighbor my wife is pregnant and the secondhand and third hand smoke is really affecting her health and our baby's. Could you please use your side patio to smoke? If the answer is no, get your HOA involved or look into municipal codes. While he is smoking in his property, I think there are laws about it affecting your home. SO would know but he's sleeping

PL we watched Logan. We also just watched Sausage Party, and given it was Seth Rogen and James Franco I was surprised at both the appropriate raunchy level but actual plot/character development. SO felt like they ripped off the orgy from some old music video decades ago where the entire video was set in a kitchen pantry with food getting it on lol

J glad you got your bd in just in case. Hope you o soon! Baby D, also hoping that you o soon!

Afm SO moved in as planned yesterday and has done nothing but spoil me. He even asked to take me on a babymoon, so I emailed my gyn to see if I can fly to San Juan Islands for orca watching at 34 weeks. This hotel has a killer babymoon package but it's going to run us $1200-1500 just for a few days =\. Not including whale watching and airfare. So I might have to find something else. He also shared some fears (being a bad dad, losing my attention and love, losing his self identity), so I told him he just has to keep communicating with me so we can tackle things before they escalate like they did the other night since that can't happen around... ETHAN :). He's already going on and on about Ethan's room and Ethan this.

I missed a whole page lol brb


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, I think if you want to do a TOL (trial of labor)/VBAC, you should go for it, and begin researching, and speaking to your docs/midwives/etc. I think you should do what you please, whether it be VBAC, elective c-section, etc. :)

Tex- I hope that rise does mean something! :)

J- I'm glad you and DH are getting along, and getting in some good rumpy time, even if it's not well-timed, or whatever. 

AFM- AF due on Thursday, I think. I had the wierdest dream that last night I had sex with my co-worker/school psychologist, who is literally in his 50's. And then we planned to elope. It was really stupid. :rofl: And ewww.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs omg that is hilarious!!! I love it! Classic preggo story. The only person I know who was induced was my cousin and the pitocin did not work for either induction and she hard long, painful labored both times WITH an epidural. But idk if that's the norm. As for the birthday, I totally support your decision to try and steer clear of that. :hugs: so hopefully it doesn't come down to that. But just remember, Harry Potter was Voldemort's horcrux. It is our choices that show us what we truly are far more than our birthday ;)

Tex love the temp rise so fxed!

Still same suggestion just replace HOA with house management. Also dunno why hungry is not an option


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh dobby I love the name Ethan!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobby yay I'm so glad you picked a name! That's awesome! It'll also help your SO bond with the baby better pre-birth I think. I'm glad he's rising to the occasion. 

Tex, that is a pretty temp rise haha. Hope it's good!

Gigs, holy shit that's a lot of food. But I bet I'll be the same pregnant haha, making SO drive out to get me food at the 24 hour grocery store 20 minutes away at 3 am. 

Wookie, ew that's a weird dream noooo


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs the Harry potter reference :cloud9: glad you picked a name! Although I'm going to laugh if DH picks Ethan also lol so far the list is at 5 names. I really want Marshal though. 

Tex fx the temp is a good sign :) 

Wookie that's a pretty disturbing dream lol

Thanks ladies re:smoker neighbor. I'll wait and see if DH handles it. It just irritated me because you wouldn't think you'd need to say it. Like our porches are right by each other. I'll take a pic and show yall.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm hungry now :haha:

Induction is generally even less recommended for vbac than it is normally, and trying to start labour before the body is ready is likely to lead to either a failed induction or other interventions.

Honestly, if the only concern is the date, I would wait it out. Then cross my legs and refuse to birth until it ticks over into the 9th, if need be. Am I remembering correctly that c-sect date was 10th and that's only in week 39? I'd think the baby coming on the 8th is highly unlikely.

Kitty, do you have NCT classes near you? I found them very interesting. In reading and watching, it's also helpful to stick to stuff from your own country - One Born Every Minute is much more useful (and realistic tbh) than Baby Story or the other US ones I've seen. Birth experiences vary hugely but the common sense recommendations tend to be pretty uniform. Oxytocin = good - so safe, calm, quiet, everything to relax as much as possible, whatever that may be for you (for example I want my own pillows and no music, others want candles and headphones, for some hospital will feel safer, for others home - all are looking for the same result, but the methods vary) Adrenalin = bad - fear, pain, stress, bright lights, loud noise will trigger the fight or flight response and slow labour down. 

If you have any specific questions, feel free to PM me - I've been through the mill of the hospital system every which way round :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

I thought her csection date was the 8th?


----------



## claireybell

I also heard the same re vbac inductions M&S although they still push for them over planned csections! 

The specialists were basically telling me that its safer as its natural blah blah blah & more risk of baby getting more chest infections, ill etc & crap like that if you have a csection but she never outlined the high risk labour would be for me with a previous scar & rupture.. as pg went on i really didnt know what i wanted birth wise Lol! I wanted to attempt a labour as i never experienced one first hand & thought well if i book a csection & have a 3rd child il never get to have a try at vag delivery! In the end i wanted to vbac but if she didnt arrive by 12 days over, csection not induction :) If your feeling the vbac gigs, go for it! ;) love that story btw 

Dobby i love the name Ethan <3 

Tex i love your charts! Great temp shift there too! Fx hunni


----------



## claireybell

Stills your a lug nut .. whats a lug nut? Something for a car? Lol! Im crap


----------



## StillPraying

CB yeah it's the bolts that keep the whole tire on the car lol Did you have a VBAC or a 2ndsection?


----------



## gigglebox

Due date: 5/12
C section date: 5/8
Date to avoid: 5/11

Dobs I love Ethan <3 squeeeeeee so excited!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Claire- my charts are always freaking awesome. Ugh maybe if I have a crappy one that's when I will get pregnant? Lol 

Hubs will be home in about 3 hours and I am SO ready to have him here. Saturday was terrible. The dog got sick in the middle of the night and I'm lucky I didn't step in it at 6:00 when she wanted out. It gradually got worse from there culminating in an epic meltdown cause Tabitha couldn't find a Poppy figurine (trolls) that she had been missing for 2 weeks. It took me 45 minutes to calm her down and we had to watch Trolls together. Insert eye roll emoji here. Anyway it's safe to say I am beyond ready for him to come home and help me out at least a little bit.


----------



## gigglebox

Additional thought from last post: i know there are ways to try and "naturally" start labor, are there ways to stop it?

Dobby I appreciate the HP reference :hugs: unfortunately I already have this irrational fear this baby will have any of the issues my brother did since I've been traumatized, plus found out i was pregnant the day he was taken to jail for holding, then he's due the day after bro's bday...I know we will raise him completely different but I guess this is a common fear of trauma victims :shrug: I just have to get past it I guess. 

Tex, sounds like a rough time. Treat yourself when he gets here! Get some time to yourself if you can.

Don't you hate when kiddos suddenly want something they haven't had for weeks or longer? Drives me crazy!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs here's an idea. If you go into labor before your c-section date, you do a vbac. If not, you do the planned c-section.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* STRESSING naturally delays/slows labor - it's a survival thing all mammals have lol
Also, I agree it's highly unlikely you will have kiddo on the 11th as you are due the 12th ...very few babies come when due, usually a few days late or like a week early when least convenient:rofl:

*Tex* Awesome chart as always! Hope that spike is the bean saying I'm heeeeeerrrrreeee! :hi:

*DObs* <3 Ethan and so so so very glad S.O. was able to open up a bit and give some insight into the freak out.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry been out alllllll day with hubby mom and DS...
So lonnnng day LOL
Anyhoo....i had a HUGE 1.22 F temp drop ystrdy???:saywhat:
Then today i woke to a 1.22F temp RISE!?:huh:

Wth?? Ysrdys dip would be 11 days after Clomid#4, and 7 days after i found the5th clomid pill and took it waaaaaay late :blush:

Sooo.... Gonna be guessing on dpo this cycle LOL

And as you all can see, ystrdys opk was very neg -cd17, and i took one this eve cuz we were out ALL day, and its positive!
Sooooo bad timing as today was very very frustrating dealing with mom and her need to be the center of attention constantly:roll:
Annnnd hubs was on his way out the door to go home:growlmad:...i decided to not say anything, but while i was in the bathroom- stomach cramping from whatever disagreed with it ( toilet is in its own small room in master bath)..i come out to hubs sitting on the edge of the garden tub waiting for me:shock:

He knew i had a hard day and just hugged me for a bit and said he was sorry i had a rough day, and agreed mom drove him nuts.

Then he asked about the+opk on the counter, and asked if i wanted a deposit LOL...
I told him the opk was bad timing, and last w tried to BD with mom in the house, he couldn't finish....i really didn't want the aggravation, but he was being silly trying to make me laugh, so i said ok, and we did it and he FINISHED!!:wohoo:

I feel much better about this cycle now:bunny:
So here i sit with a softcup wedged up the vajay: haha: hope to get into the TWW tomorrow

*Gigs* EPIC food run:munch:
I am a total food whore:rofl:
I often stop at many places cuz i want so many different things!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170304_175458-1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20170305_192149-1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## StillPraying

J yay for additional deposit on pretty opk day!

Gigs were you induced the first time? It's unlikely hell come on that day, plus due dates are really an estimate. I think you'd be so stressed that day your body wouldn't go into labor, but that's just a thought. Maybe not make a decision now but just do the research on it, talk to your Dr to make sure you're a good candidate and just kinda play it by ear. IF on the odd chance he WAS born on that day, maybe try think of it as turning that day into a good one for you. So instead of associating it with a brother who hurt/betrayed you, it will be the day your sons perfect little brother was born :hugs: 

Tex...:hugs: for having to suffer through trolls. My girls are equally obsessed with that movie. It's okay, but for me one of those I saw it once don't need to see it again movies. Ugh. You have my sympathy. 

AFM finally made this creamy chicken and rice soup I've been craving *drool*. Dh had to run an errand so I asked him to stop at Cocos and get me a piece of pie. He says "we have ice cream, why do you need pie?" Um. :growlmad:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies...I know I may change my mind but as of now I think I'm going to go for it :thumbup: Shae, problem with that approach is my c section is 39+3 and I feel like I'm setting myself up for failure if I let that be the deadline as it's still a smidge early.

I was induced last time because my water broke and they wanted to speed along delivery since everyone gets weird about water breaking...my progression was slow but now I'm reading a lot about that and decels in baby happening a lot with inducing :( i can't help but wonder if it wasn't a failure to progress as such, but a worried team of nurses and my water going before my body was really ready to start labor, you know? Because i was not contracting at all when my water went. They started me on pitocin, and i had weak contractions, then they broke remaining waters and my contractions got stronger...

So maybe I was just set up for failure.....? 
Opinions?
Regardless, I'll be talking to my dr about it next week.

J, what awesome timing and such a lovely hubby you have there <3 we have fast food central in the tiny shopping center close by so I often food hop when I have a fast food craving :blush:

Still, silly hubs! Ice cream is not pie! 
I actually got ben & jerry's tonight...
The pounds are really starting to pile on :dohh:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I think you were set up for failure in a way. Drs go into panic mode over water breaking, when in reality, contractions may not start for 12 hours after your water breaking (this is different from PPROM, which is when your water breaks before 37 weeks). So to automatically put you on pitocin to MAKE you have contractions when your body wasn't ready...well that kind of set you down the wrong road. Not to mentuon that pitocin means youll get an epidural sooner and that can also slow progression. And Drs freak out when you don't progress to their timeline. Which is really unreasonable in my opinion. I am not anti dr/medical intervention by any means, but I do think Drs have a mentality that women can't have babies without them, and they don't care about the birth process so much as timeliness of the delivery and avoiding being sued. Lol 

DH brought me a whole pie :shock:


----------



## Jezika

Hmm I agree with Still re: intervening too soon and mentality of docs.

I was both induced and had an epidural and yet baby came super duper fast, but my midwife did say the epi usually slows labor down, plus I think labour had started on its own anyway by the time my waters were broken and pitocin was started, so it ended up being turned off. I wouldn't have cared about the epi delaying labour, though. I had J's words in my ear and was looking forward to sleeping, but then was told baby was coming pretty much straight away! I was told that my second would probably come super fast, which kinda scares me.
Anyway, just consult with your doc and ask them all these questions. Would you consider a doula? I know they're more encouraging of waiting things out and avoiding interventions unless necessary.

Oh, and ice cream with raspberry and choc brownie? You're my hero.


----------



## JLM73

* * OMG dying over here!
You ladies who have had ov pain - what's the longest time??
I legit BD with hubs, and IMMED at the end- just laying by each other- Sharp Left Ovary pain like an ice pick! But it went away after about 3-4 mins, say 5-6 on a scale of 10. That was about 6pm...

Then at about 9 pm, the pain came back, and for the most part I ignored it, but it got WORSE and has been a CONSTANT sharp pinpoint pain - like 8 out of 10, occasionally like 9/10 for 4.5 hrs!!! Exactly where Left Ovary would be.
I even started convincing myself - lower left abdom quadrant:shock: maybe appendicitis!?!?
But I have no fever ... and it neither hurts more nor less when I press on it!
This is ridiculous.

TMI but I did have a fair amt of soft BM/diarrhea at about 1am ( it's 140 am now) because I thot all this time perhaps trapped gas ? Or something I ate? But this is DEF Left ov area...I can pin point it to this spot-
1 touch the pointy bone on your front left pelvis/hip bone
2imagine a line to the the* left* edge of my low bikini c sect scar ( just above pube hair area)
3= pain is constant at the direct pinpoint spot BETWEEN these 2 points ( well below the belly button and left of it)
I just took my sleeping pill so hoping to get some rest, but seriously 4.5 hours ???


----------



## claireybell

StillPraying said:


> CB yeah it's the bolts that keep the whole tire on the car lol Did you have a VBAC or a 2ndsection?

Ha ha im rubbish with mechanic stuff! 

I had the csection planned right at end when i was well overdue as i didnt want to be induced, then i went into labour the night before, typical! Do i was all 'yeah lets go with the labour' being all naive :haha: it was horrible LOL & i ended up with a csection as didnt progress past 3cm after 20 odd hrs uhhh! & only gas n air :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Gigs my sisters water broke & had no labor pains until like 12 hrs later, they sent her home, she got to 9cm & baby starting get stressed so csection but they dont need to induce just because waters go.. 

Ooh J my ov pain would be on/off for days, 4/5 days in my fertile window & really stabby pain me like a needle or something in my ovary area! All sounds good to me you food whore :rofl: just really LOL at that haha! :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Ladies just wondering if any abdominal pain is normal or to be expected? I have this strange pain in my left side since I woke up this morning, it comes and goes and I have no idea how to describe it. I haven't really had any pains throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, I was reading on it last night of course finding conflicting info. I read there's PROM, which sounds like me (after 37 weeks) then preterm PROM (before 37 weeks)--difference being with PPROM they want to keep baby in and start you on meds to stop progression of labor, opposite response to PROM. I was also very surprised to see how many people were let to progress at home with PROM! Seriously, it took me maybe an hour to get to the hospital, and I was on the drip within about two hours from admission. 

I also learned I had the rarest scenario, i.e. a "gush" like in the movies vs. the more typical leak/drip. Maybe that's why they freaked?

I don't know ladies...after all I've read the past 24 hours I'm thinking VBAC now!
I thought about a doula but we can't afford it. But I have a much stronger voice this time so I think I will be better off with more control over my experience :thumbup:

J, because the pain went away and came back, that makes me suspect ov pain rather than appendix...I've had it be tolerable for a couple days then be really intense on o day, then quickly fade to nothing after O. But if it's still there today and it's that bad, you may want to see a dr in case of torsion or something.

Future, is the pain radiating? Are you timing it? When in doubt, call the dr!

Still, a whole pie you lucky girl?! What flavor?


----------



## Michellebelle

J, this pregnancy cycle I had what I thought was O pain for about 12 hours, with varying degrees of intensity. Of course, all my pain was on the right side, but then my doc told me he could see I ovulated from my left side so...... ???

I wouldn't worry about appendix pain. I think that's usually on your right side? I had my appendix out about 15 years ago and my pains were all in the middle and right.


----------



## FutureMrs

Its not radiating just more like a dull weird feeling, I suck at describing pain lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Wish I could help, Future, but not sure what's normal at that stage of pregnancy! Hope it goes away if it's annoying. :(


----------



## TexasRider

Sooo my temp is still oddly up in a higher range today. If I have another one in the 98s tmrw the FF says I have a triphasic chart. So it will be interesting to see what happens in the next few days. 

In other news my daughter is now complaining of her ears hurting again. Fml and I sent her to school thinking I could get an afterschool appointment and I can't. Tomorrow she has a play so I hate for her to miss tomorrow. Trying to figure out how I can get her to an appointment I made at 12 today but she's practicing this morning so I'm not sure if I can swing it or not. Ugh fml


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Well was hoping for another temp Rise to male O location more certain, but instead a bit of a drop grrr
Thankfully, after my muscle relaxer and sleeping pill, I was able to get about 5 hrs sleep, and the Ov pain has gone.

I wasn't so concerned it was appendix , as I know from the med field work I did that it usually starts lawer left adbom, isn't pinpoint, usually pain increases when you push around on the area, and it does eventually radiate over to the mid and right lower abdom...not to mention no fever.

I just had one of those medical knowledge moments where I was like :shock:
What if I am that rare patient who has appendicitis and it's presenting sympts abnormally :shock: :hahaL
Sometimes having alot of medical knowledge is WORSE lol- we also make the worst patients hehe

Last I was in the hosp, I would disconnect myself from all the monitors, pulse Ox, 12 lead EKG cable ets to go pee across the hall, then come back to reconnect myself to IV, wires, etc myself.
I worked Emerg Med for like 16 yrs, so :shrug: why bug the nurse?? lol
All the nurses and techs in the ER appreciated it, but one chick from Radiology was a Be-otch when she brought me back to the room from a scan, and saw me starting to re-connect my Very clearly Color Coded EKG leads:growlmad:
She started grabbing them from me saying - They have too go in certain places!
And then yanked off all the MATCHED colored chest leads just so she could do it herself in the same places :roll:

Whatever makes you feel empowered Chick....gah

I'm gonna assume I should get my temp rise tomorrow, as something was def going on with the left ovary last night, cuz that searing ice pick pain was constant from 9pm Sunday night till My meds kicked in at 230am!

Just wanna officially be in the TWW, as there will be no more :sex: until Tues night at the soonest...

*Tex* I totally thought tri-phasic ystrdy when I saw you were on a new lev with temps !! FX this is it and you both can say pfffftttt to anymore fertility checks lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I read but can't remember much. 

Gigs- that's the most amazing food story I've ever heard lol

Dobs- I'm so incredibly happy for you, SO, and Ethan. 

Tex- I'm excited to see your chart today tomorrow good luck!


AFM- nothing new to report really except last night Michael slept through the night!! 10pm-5am!! Maxwell only got up once to eat. I wish this happened every night.


----------



## gigglebox

Fix it happens more and more green! Have you talked SO into #3 yet? :haha:

J glad pain is gone. Hey I don't blame you on the appendicitis thought process! I presented abnormally and totally had it the November before last. My only symptom was a constant sharp ish pain on my right slightly above my ovary (but it felt almost exactly like ov pain, but I could tell it was a couple inches too high). That was literally my only symptom. And lol at your nurse on a power trip! 

Tex My fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- not yet! lol he did buy (or buying) a new truck and I kept asking "are you sure there's enough room for three car seats?" Haha and yesterday I said something about starting my bc pills and he said "ya we'll probably end up with a third"


----------



## claireybell

Yay for poss no3 MrsG ;) I get nights like that with Nuala & then get excited thinking its the new routine setting in Lol! 

Future, it could be pulled muscle.. give Dr a call if your worried hun


----------



## claireybell

J i had a temp drop day before i ovulated, looks good as you got that positive opk hehee! Excited to see the testing.. :)


----------



## claireybell

I miss poas lol


----------



## StillPraying

CB haha miss POAS...I get like that sometimes too.

MrsG before this baby I told DH I wanted a bigger car, he agreed because he didn't like how small my car was. We got one with 2 rows in the back, and after we drove it home I said, look, that's 6 carseats! the look on his face was priceless:haha: yay for one sleeping through the night! love when that happens.

J I didn't start getting O pains until after Luke. and I would get them for about 2 days on and off, so I think it sounds promising! Fx for you!

tex sorry about dd's ears, poor thing. I hope you can get the appointment sorted. Is she in the play? oooo triphasic! Have you had that before?

Future that sounds like round ligament pain or stretching pains. Drinking water helps (im sure you're sick of hearing that lol) a lot of time abdominal aches are actually due to dehydration.

Gigs I'm glad you're looking into VBAC, even if you decide its not for you, everyone should research and know all of the risks/benefits/options to make the best choice. Does your local hospital or birthing center offer any classes? sometimes hospitals have classes that don't cost much or are even free. or if there are any classes in your local area that might not cost much. it would at least be cheaper than a doula. 
It was an apple pie :)

AFM I have a poker chip lol First ultrasound and midwife appointment is Friday. I'm so nervous :nope:


----------



## TexasRider

Still- I've never had a triphasic chart in the 18 months I've been charting. I had a chart that ff said "could" have been triphasic for like a day-then lower temps took that away. but I basically got my O date wrong due to some wacky temps around O time and af showed on time for the other suspected O date with a 14 day Lp

Luckily my daughters pediatrician called in some stronger antibiotics so no appointment needed but I emailed her ent to let them know what's going on and they said we needed to make an appointment and get another hearing test. Looks like we may up for set of tubes #3


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh Stills im excited for your scan & first antenatal apt Friday :) im sure all will be great :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Okay, not to change the subject, but I've been testing with these AWFUL online one step strips I got from Amazon...and after a 6 hour hold, on 12 dpo, I'm getting SOMETHING within the time limit. It may be an evap, but it is definitely something, and I tried capturing it with my camera, but my phone isn't grabbing it. I have blown through almost 20 of these strips in the past several months, and this is the first time I've even got a hint of line. Anyway, it could be an evap. I'll take a good test in the morning with FMU.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, got rear ended today! Fortunately the lady was only going maybe 10-15mph, but it still shook me up. I was definitely super emotional given how pregnant I am and that Des was in the car. My neck was jostled but everything else seems ok...but I've had whiplash before and know better than to think I'll be fine for sure. We'll see how my neck is tomorrow...but hopefully fine.

Des said he's fine and he's acting ok. Baby feels fine, I called my nurse anyway and she said to just keep an eye out for decreased fetal movement or increased contractions, even if they're Braxton hicks, but if they're coming on regularly I need to go to the ER. So far, so good :thumbup:

Tex glad you are able to try a treatment for DS without having to take her in yet again. Hope it works and she doesn't need tubes placed again!

Haha still, we're the opposite here, hubs keeps joking about more and more kids. Last he said was 5...before that 13 :haha: but I think he's quite serious about a third kid. He wants a girl. I'm like...let's see how number 2 goes first! Also, I bet everything is fine in your baby maker!

WOOK, we NEED a pic!!! That's a big deal if you've never gotten anything on that test before!!! Eeeee!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh gigs!! Not okay!! Hope everything is okay!!!

Tex dare I say your chart looks promising!!

Wook!! Exciting!! Line porn is needed!!

Stills, exciting about scan!! I was so nervous going for my first scan, fingers crossed everything goes fabulously!!

Clairey I also miss poas, I pee on an opk once in a while just to get my fix XD!! 

Hubs has seemed distant this last week and a bit, haven't had sex in what feels like forever despite my hints! Slightly worried but will wait a bit longer before saying anything, I know my tummy looks weird now so it might be putting him off a bit!!


----------



## JLM73

grrr stupid POS phone deleted my msg
Been out all day car shopping with mom as she just wants a new one... old one runs fine, so i am gonna likely buy her old car once she gets another.

So my update is today my opk is negative! Woop woop!:wohoo:
Just barely, but still... negative
Hoping to wake to a nice temp rise tomorrow morn.

Side note, one should take GREAT care when giving the:cat: kitty a" trim" with scissors:shock: LOL
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170306_190645-1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- oh no I'm glad you three are okay. Was there much damage?

Kit- I highly doubt you guys haven't had sex because as you said your funny looks weird. I would suspect it's more that he is afraid he'll hurt the baby. When I was pregnant DH never really wanted to and I thought he was tired from his long hours just to find our recently he was terrified he'd hurt the boys. 

As for poas... I may or may not have peed on one yesterday lol


----------



## StillPraying

Greenie you're my hero lol

J...are you talking about what I THINK you're talking about? :rofl: yay for neg lol, that's fantastic timing! Did you do cups after?

Kitty with dd1 dh never wanted sex once I started showing. It made him too nervous. But with dd2 and Luke he was WAY more comfortable and jumped me all the time lol

Gigs! :hugs: That sucks! Glad no one was seriously injured. How is your vehicle?

Wookie, PICS!!!!!

Tec oooooo that's so exciting!!! :happydance:

Thanks for the kind words. Every time I think of the ultrasound my heart starts pounding and I get a surge of adrenaline and start to shake so trying to avoid thinking about it. On a more exciting note, we're going to Disneyland and California Adventure next week!!!:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs keep your notes and if Des aches tomorrow take him in. You can get a personal injury attorney and get money for that kind of thing. My stepdad is handling my case from back when I was 8 weeks and rear ended

Sex is really painful for me. It's not a lubrication thing. I'm not having issues there. But every position just flat out hurts. And SO is definitely sending signals he wants it all the time. I just can't keep up. And he tries to make me feel better but I don't like it

I missed a bunch of pages but I am tired so night night. Wookie fxed


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. My rear bumper is a bit jacked up and needs replacing. I'm having it assessed later this week.

In positive news the cashier at trader joe's gave me a bouquet of tulips because of my rough day <3

Dobs, hubs was all about the sex with DS1. I think once the fear of getting "you" pregnant is gone, having that sort of uninhibited sex can be a huge turn on iykwim.

Kit he may just be stressed a bit about other things. I think it's pretty common for the reality of things like money and less free time to hit our SO's and they are kind of having an internal freak out, which can kill their sex drive. I would say throw yourself at him and see what he does. If his reaction is unfavorable, maybe just ask him?

J, word on the street is you got an actual soft cup. Do you confirm or deny these allegations? How's it working in comparison?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I wanna eat your baby boy again LOL
YEP I actually bot a box of the disposable Softcups for like $13 at CVS last cycle - 12 in a box. I used like 2 last cycle, threw one out from AF, cleaned the other and reused it for the 1st two BD this cycle, then left it at hubs , that last BD I was at my/mom's house where the actual box is, and I opened a new one :smug:

We didn't do the home AI kit at all this cycle, just made sure the man juice went in the specimen cup at the finish, and then I dumped as much as poss in the softcup and inserted the man goo that way. Was much easier and way less messy.

Last cycle some man goo leaked a bit, not much from the 1st time I tried the soft cup, but I have insertion down now, OH and did NOT like it for AF:nope:
The disposables have a soft pink rubber ring with a plasticky little baggy part that hangs from it?? They say you can wear them up to 12 hrs on AF, but personally I felt like it was leaky, and worse nasty to remove- getting stuff on your fingers, and I def could not have gone 12 hrs with them on my heavy days...

Also the ONE time I wore one overnight was when I had the leak prob, but worse was TMI the AF blood did NOT smell normal- as in - normally there is not an odor but after 12 hrs overnight there def was :sick: AND after that I still had the odor for a few days with just spotting or the cm- Honestly thot I gave myself an infection- so I won't be wearing them for AF anymore personally.
Perhaps the Diva Cup is better being more sturdy material, deeper, and made to be rinsed re-used:shrug:

And so glad you Des and baby are OK woman!!

*Still* YEP, I was talking about THE kitty lol- nicked myself OWW! bled for a bit even :roll: all good tho
Can't wait for your Scan!!

*Tex* Glad you were able to get lil ones meds without another trip in to the doc! Hope the mend is quick!

*Dobber* Sorry your Cooty Cat is not diggin the pole dance ...
I know there was a site I saw online once recommending positions when preggo, but as you said you have tried a few, perhaps ya just gotta tell SO No deep well drilling, or skip the Drive up broadway all together and stick to other parts:blush:...IYKWIM... or nether kisses:shrug:

*MrsG* Awesome on that Rip Van Winkle sleep for the lil one! I imagine 1 wake up for the other is not so bad eh? Hoping you get repeats of this lovely night!

*Kit* I agree, highly unlikely it's your belly as a turn off- :-k didn't yoou mention pre-preg that he had very low sex drive?
Did that change at the beginning of your preg ? Or do you mean he now wants it even less?? I hope not the latter!
Maybe some sexy lingerie or a trip to the adult store?
I know me and hubs hadn't been in a long while and out of no where I was cooking din din one night and he came up to hug me and said WE needed to go buy stuff :shock: We actually did Friday night after meeting his Brit pals- and it was fun knowing EVERYoone in the store would likely be :sex: in a few hours :rofl:
We all eyes each other kinda oddly but we all were there for the same thing :rofl:
We left with a couple goodies, and let's just say Friday has raised to bar to a new level :blush:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys, I think it doesn't help I feel massive right now, but yeh J even less than pre pregnancy XD!! I think I'll just talk to him later


----------



## shaescott

Kitty aw I'm sorry. His previous lack of interest in sex could be made worse by an irrational or lack-of-info fear of hurting the baby or being like "ew my semen is gonna go into the uterus where the baby is and get on the baby". It's possible since youve lost babies before that he's scared he'll cause a miscarriage. Most men are not turned off by pregnant bellies, and many are actually turned on by them, but it's worth asking him about. I think you two need to sit down and have a heart to heart about it. Hopefully both of you will feel better after, and it could relieve any fears he has.


----------



## shaescott

I think we're due for some bump pics from Kitty hehe and M&S and future too! I think Gigs had one recently on here, Dobby most recent?


----------



## gigglebox

J that was my hesitation about the cup. I hated having to check the nuva ring during periods so I feel like it would be similar in unpleasantness. 

Sooooooooo tiiiirrrreeeed. Bed at 11:30, then up to pee 2-3 times, plus up twice with Des. Thanks goodness Des has school this morning, def think I'll be dropping him off then snoozing on the couch! 

Definitely getting very uncomfortable in sleep positions :( still trying to appreciate the sleep I'm getting before baby...
Zzzzzz


----------



## TexasRider

Ack you guys..... my chart! I've NEVER had a chart look like this. I took my temp twice this morning cause I was unsure if it was accurate and I got the same thing both times. I'm not testing early before anyone asks hahaha.

Knowing my luck I will be in the 4.47% on fertility friend triphasic charts that go triphasic and not be pregnant but I am getting more hopeful! And triphasic charts are more likely to end in pregnancy. I think FF said that 12.46%? Makes it like 179% more likely to be pregnant? 

Anyone else got any more stats cause the FF info is a little hard to understand lol


----------



## wookie130

Okay, so I took a picture with my phone, but the line does NOT show up on it. It's only visible in real life. I had to go to the pharmacy last night anyway (Walgreens), so I picked up a blue dye test (comparable to an ept, I believe), and took it about an hour ago this morning (FMU)...FAINT line showed up within the 2 minute time frame. Except I'm reading about this brand, and there have been tons of reports of false positives, and evaps, etc. So, I may grab a couple FRER's, and take one tomorrow morning.

How do I post a pic, if I don't have a URL...like say from a Samsung phone?


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks* I use Samsungs - you have to log into the site from your phone ( search it out via google etc) When you get here ( this thread) hit post as usual and make sure you are in *desktop mode* and just use the lil paperclip icon above the post box as usual.

In the past BnB would say pics were too large , not as bad now, but I still pre-crop my pics before upload here :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

So :dance: I woke to a .94 temp increase! YAY! Officially in the TWW IMO.
Still very odd that huge dip prior making the double dip thing, but since I had a very neg opk cd17, and +opk on cd18, I'm ignoring that huge dip on cd 17, cuz I hadn't gotten my +opk yet.

Sooo I am counting cd19 as my official O day- which would be the same day I had that piercing left Ovary paing for several hours in the wee hours of the morning...

That being the case, I think my BD timing is much better than expected ( thx to hubs pushing that last "deposit" before he went back to his house for a few days.)
My timing would be O-1, O-2, and O-5 

Despite having to drop back down to only 50mg a day on Clomid rather than being able to have done a 3rd cycle at 100mg /day Clomid ( due to only having 5 pills left) Annnnd the fact I took the 5th pill WAAY late :roll: I'm hoping the 3 prev Clomid rounds were enuff to kick my old ovs back into hypergear:haha:

Gotta go get coffee...taking moom to see a GORGEOUS lakeview home in a gated seniors community. Check out a couple pics below ladies ...and BTW I had to ARGUE with this woman to get her to even want to SEE this place!!??:growlmad:
It's a dream property!! And only $150k, 3bd 2ba, 1400sf!! OMG if Hubs and I could get it I'd have coffee AND meals over the lake forever lol.
And she was trying to put it off till " we look up 5 more" WTF:saywhat:??

It's only been for sale 2 wks, and I told her GO NOOOOWWW! Before it's under contract, cuz omg soooo many houses were snatched from our grasp last time due to her draggin arse...


----------



## wookie130

Okay...thanks, J for your help! :) My camera is awful at catching these lines. This one isn't great, but it's more visible that the red-dye Babi bluecross internet cheapie strips. Those were true squinters, but they're THERE, and within the time frame. I'm still picking up a FRER later. These could truly all be evaps.
 



Attached Files:







14888957389671748034269.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 37


----------



## FutureMrs

Wooks!!!! I definitely see that! Fx!!! J that house is stunning!


----------



## FutureMrs

I will do a bump update after work for you ladies! I am up 28 lbs so I honestly feel huge right now


----------



## Twag

I see that Wookie


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- I feel like I see it too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## gigglebox

I see it wook but I'm a blue dye skeptic...but I definitely see that...can't wait to see a frer! Are you really going to make us wait until the morning for the next test?!

J omg that place looks amazing!!!

Tex, i am excited for you! I know little of charts though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gigglebox

Wook what dpo are you?


----------



## kittykat7210

I see it too wook!! Deffo take a frer tomorrow!!

Tex I'm really excited for your triphasic chart! It looks different to your other ones and that tipped me off for my BFP, I'm watching this space XD


----------



## wookie130

13 dpo, Gigs.


----------



## TexasRider

Kitty- yes this one is totally different from the last 13 or so charts I've had since I started temping. So that's something anyways. 

I know not every triphasic chart results in pregnancy but the fact that this chart is so different than my others it may mean something!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wook- I don't trust blue dyes but I'm so hopeful for you!!!

Tex- I know you don't test early but what is your possible test date? Super excited for you.


----------



## wookie130

Definitely praying for you, Tex!

I'm at a pediatric appointment for my daughter's eczema (in the waiting room), and I'll swing by Wal-mart on my way home for some FRER's. We shall see. Neither of the tests I've taken have gotten good reviews, so it's possible I'm getting evaps. I'm skeptical of blue dye tests, also, Gigs.


----------



## gigglebox

:dance:
I'm super pumped at the prospect of Wook and Tex being bump buddies ^_^

Speaking of bump buddies, Future my weight gain is about on par with yours. I was trying to gain no more than 30lbs for the whole pregnancy :dohh: I say as I eat fruit snacks and chocolate :blush:


----------



## TexasRider

Af would be due on saturday so I will do my best to wait till Saturday to test. IF my temp doesn't do the drop of doom on Friday I may consider testing. 

And yes bump buddies with Wookie would be so amazing!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wook fxed I see it but y'all have seen my heartbreak cycles with that brand

J that house is crazy and 150k :cry: that's like not even a down payment for a similar home here. Stupid California is stupid

Tex fxed!


----------



## wookie130

BFP on FRER. Called doctor, and waiting to hear back...want to order beta hcg draws. I'll keep you posted. Pics later.


----------



## shaescott

Omg wookie yay!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Wooohoooo!!!! That's awesome news! A natural bfp!!! Correct me if I'm wrong but weren't your other two babies clomid babies? I may be wrong.

I hope I am right behind you!


----------



## gigglebox

WOOOKIEEEEEE I KNEW IT! Not from the tests but from the "I feel off and I'm definitely not pregnant" comments :haha: AHHHH I am so excited for you!!! Omg! How are you going to tell hubs?! OMG I NEED TO SEE THE TEST! OMG I'M STUPID EXCITED RIGHT NOW.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs::happydance: Wookie that is so effing exciting!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhcyoxylcykcykci


----------



## DobbyForever

Pics pics pics pics!


----------



## StillPraying

:happydance: wookie:happydance: I'm with gigs, I had a suspicion because you kept saying "I'm not pregnant":haha: so exciting!

Tex I'm excited for you to test on Sunday. Because I think you will be :thumbup:

J the price there compared to here in San Diego area.....:wacko: hope your mom agrees to jump on it! I tried soft cups for AF once and hated them. No thanks. 

I don't remember what else was said, my PB&J distracted me.:blush:

Only 3 more wakeups until my ultrasound....is there an emoji for hiding under the bed like a scared little kid? Lol and I was going to wait until after said ultrasound but I cheated and ordered my Doppler last night.....it should be here Thursday:happydance:


----------



## kittykat7210

OMG WOOKIE!!!! I need to see this test!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Still I'm shooting for a Saturday test date. Af would be due then. If I don't get the temp drop of doom on Friday then I will consider testing... but definitely testing Saturday unless AF shows


----------



## Fern81

Yeeeyy lots of interesting pages to catch up on :)

Wookie!! Congrats hun! Can't wait to see your line! That dodgy dream was obviously an early sign lol.

Gigs- loved your food story and omw glad you're ok after being rear-ended. I would have been hysterical. I had an induction (had to; baby was in distress and had to come out pronto) and it was great. Buuutt mine wasn't after a prior c-section so there's that. Vbac is apparently not allowed at my hospital (!?) But this is RSA where most of the private care patients get elective cs. Anyway I'm rambling, my point is that I hope all the preggos on here have an amazing birth experience whichever way it goes. Here's hoping xx

Dobby- glad that you have decided on a name! "Ethan" is great. Strong and handsome :).

Green- whoop on baby sleeping through the night! 

Claire your bath sounds lovely. I'm still at that stage where I hope that baby lets me have a 5min shower.

So it seems that I'm very fortunate that my son falls asleep by himself at night and doesn't need me to rock or soothe or bounce him. Days are a different story. I've attempted getting him into a routine but he's not ready yet and will feed every 2-5 hours during the day. Some days are great; sleeping, waking, playing, feeding, repeat. Others are endless hours of crying especially if he's overtired. But we're sorting each other out. The occasional glass (or three) of wine does help lol. He's getting so big! 6weeks already today, where did the time go. I had to start working last week (two days a week to start with) and am a bit overwhelmed with that, but I'm sure I'll get used to being away from him from time to time and I still love my job.

Any tips to get my post-partum flab under control? I've started to exercise but anything else...? I don't really bf (pump about twice a day and bf once) so I'm not experiencing the magical melting away of kilos and I HATE my body atm.


----------



## Fern81

Tex- loving your chart!! Fx for you!


----------



## baby D

Well in think I ovulated yesterday so just waiting to see if temps confirm over next day or two.... think I'm out of the game though as not BD too much as been so poorly. So only managed 3 days prior to ovulation!


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, just give your body time. I won't lie, your body will probably not ever be exactly as it was, but it does take months for it to kind of settle back into its new norm. Things are probably still shifting around and your uterus probably isn't back to its original size yet. But working out is always beneficial so good on you for doing that :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

FRER here. First blood draw tonight.
 



Attached Files:







1488922096629-632935624.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 45


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHH look at that super obvious line! How are you feeling?


----------



## kittykat7210

Wooks that's soo obviously positive!! Such a good line!! Congrats honey!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy crap (the good way)! That line is super obvious!!! Ahhhhhh can't wait to hear the results from tonight's beta


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm kind of in shock. I just broke the news over the phone to my DH. His reaction was FARRRR better than I was thinking it would be. I don't know why, but I halfway expected him to be mad or something, since it was me who wanted this, and not him...but, he was cheerful, and perhaps even happy about it! At this stage of pregnancy, however, I'm kind of a negative person, and I'm always CONVINCED something is going to go wrong...that's just a side effect of the recurrent miscarriages prior to having Hannah. Like right now, I am convinced this is going to be a chemical, and that I'm too old to have a normal, healthy pregnancy, etc., etc. And I feel like a third baby is tempting fate...my first two are healthy, beautiful, well-mannered, etc...the third is bound to be the one to put us over the edge, right? :rofl: And, now I'm also worried that if this pregnancy actually DOES stick, will my uterus explode??? Ugh. So. Much. Unknown.

So, anyway, first things first. Getting my first blood test tonight, and then the next one the same time on Thursday. Apparently I can get the results on Friday, to see if my hcg is moving in the right direction. Then, after that, it will be an ultrasound, to see if there's a baby, and if there is, if the baby has a heartbeat. So, baby steps, no pun intended. After that, will be the MaterniT21. But, like I said earlier, first things first. Things happen, and I'm being cautious. ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby d why was cd 19 an open circle? Wondering if you may have Oed closer to 18/19 which would make for better timing.

Tex excited for your tests next! Fxed!


----------



## wookie130

Tex, Hannah was a Clomid baby. With Oscar, I was one cycle away from going back on Clomid to ttc, as my progesterone tested low...well, it turns out I was actually pregnant THAT cycle, so he was a natural BFP, but I needed progesterone suppositories to sustain the pregnancy. 

After my second beta, if my levels are rising like they should, then I'll probably use the supplements again, just in case.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie so exciting!!!! Glad hubs is excited! I like that attitude one baby step at a time. That is such a solid line so I'm hoping baby is sticky!


----------



## TexasRider

Ah ok gotcha! Yay for being pregnant. I hope every step has good news and you have your third healthy baby!


----------



## gigglebox

Wook I think we ALL fear the worst, but it's amplified when you've suffered losses. Just remember that the odds are in your favor! I'm looking forward to some darkening tests :) And remember, your doc was in no way all "doomy" over another oregnancy. If he was, he would have strongly advised against it. My guess is they'll want you in early for a repeat section. 

Afm...feeling super pregnant and can't believe I still potentially have 10 weeks left :( I'm so uncomfortable this afternoon.

I had another one of those painful RPL pulls on my left again that wouldn't stop until I moved positions. I'm telling you, that pain alone turns me off a repeat section as it feels so freaking similar to the incision site, and that sh!t hurts!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Wookie! What exciting news!

Tex, you're up next! :) Your chart is looking lovely.

Dobs, LOVE the name Ethan!

Fern, glad things are going pretty well. You'll settle into a good schedule soon, I bet.

J, that house looks wonderful! And what an amazing price! That's like a down payment in my neighborhood. :( 

Over here, not much going on. I need to take a belly pic soon, as I feel like it's definitely growing. I have a scan on Thursday, and still just keeping my fingers crossed baby is healthy and doing well!


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle keeping my fx for your scan :)

Gigs sorry you're so uncomfortable. The last 2 months of pregnancy are pretty rough. 

Tex keeping my fx your temp stays high:thumbup:

Wookie beautiful line! Hope your blooddraws go well. That's great your dh was calm about it. 

BabyD all it takes is one :) 

Im just over here ignoring the giant basket of laundry next to me....*sigh*


----------



## gigglebox

Omg still, I'm surrounded in laundry over here too. I live like a bachelor, clean clothes come from the basket...I have to really be motivated to put it away. And I'm embarassed to admit but i'm living off clean clothes in a pile on my floor right now. Laundry basket is full of dirty clothes. 

Mich I bet all is well, especially if your tummy is growing!

I second Shae on a need for more bump shots....and more test pics :haha:

Where's cpp? Isn't she due to test?


----------



## StillPraying

CPP posted on her journal that she was going ghost for awhile. I just want a thing of oreos and a giant glass of milk. 

My bump isn't too impressive tbh lol


----------



## TexasRider

Laundry is the devil. I have no problem washing it but I hate folding and putting it away. I legit have at least 2 loads I need to fold and put away. Sigh 

I'm so ready for Friday to get here so I can be off for a week. But I have to go to children's medical center 3 times next week. Autism evaluations are 2 of them and then a work in appointment for ent and a hearing test.


----------



## Twag

Wookie - Huge congratulations that is a great line :thumbup:

Dobs - Don't think I said but I love the name Ethan :cloud9:

Baby D - not bad timing really it only takes once my DD is the result of that and she was about 4 days pre-O :shrug: Good luck

Tex - your chart is amazing FX'd

Gigs - :hugs: the last weeks of pregnancy seem to last the longest


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations wook!!!


----------



## shaescott

SELFISH POST

I'm super happy for everyone getting pregnant (so excited for you wookie!) but a little sad cuz I have so long to wait. I feel like you ladies will all be long gone from this thread by the time I'm finally TTC. Which, by the way, may have to be delayed longer. Looking at timelines, I don't know that we'll have the money for a down payment on a house in time. In fact, I highly doubt it. SO will get out of college earlier than me, hopefully. But with craziness with college transfers and stuff I'm not sure. When I graduate I'll be kinda broke. My mom will help with our wedding cuz we'll be broke lol, but there's only so much she can help. The difference between a nurse's $60k and my mom's $180k is staggering to me. She can afford a $10k wedding. Thats 1/6 of my expected salary. Honestly, I'm considering going to medical school after working as a nurse for a few years. The difference in salary is insane, and totally unfair. It really depends on how much SO is earning and what the cost of living is where we are, but I figure we'll end up in an apartment for a year or maybe two while earning the money for a down payment. It's very stressful to say the least. I don't want to have a baby before I have a house. If I can't afford a house, I probably shouldn't have a baby. I'll have to look around, but I'm considering living in southeastern NH and commuting to Boston for work. I'll have to check cost of living in NH cuz it's hell in Boston. That makes you more money in Boston though. If I can find a train line that goes from southeastern NH to Boston that'll probably be what I'll do. If not... well, I'll keep looking for other options. Obviously I have to balance the difference for transportation costs and salary. I might work in a NH hospital for a few years to gain experience. Not sure. I just really don't want to move around with kids. I never moved as a kid. I want them to have one steady home. It might end up being what happens. I might have a baby while living in an apartment, and then move around, but it's not ideal. :( I know it's a long time from now. We might have to just stop trying to plan that far in advance and not start worrying about it until a year before the wedding. Then we can discuss it seriously I guess.


----------



## FutureMrs

Chin up Shae! Your incredibly mature and wise for your age but enjoy those years because they really fly by. Starting out as a nurse is tough, I foolishly believed I would have lots of money lol, that being said it does turn around. I have been nursing for about 8 years now and bring in just over 110K, mind you I bust my ass and have two employers but it can be done. That being said I have also been contemplating trying to go back to med school, or applying after my mat leave. Here in Canada family doctors make over 200K. Moral of the story is enjoy college! Life will get all to serious afterwards so make the most of the experience you'll never get those years back. PS I Still owe everyone a bump shot! I will try to take one at work today.

Wooks congratulations!!!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

^Shae, Future offers good advice! I think it's very smart to save money starting early, but let the rest of the plans fall into place. The chances of your plan now staying exactly the same for 4+ years are sooooo slim. Just enjoy life now and don't worry about what might be so far down the road!

Tex, that's so me. Doing laundry is easy. Finishing it is a great task :haha:

Hi Twag! Love when you pop in :) how are you?


----------



## FutureMrs

Ignore the look of my face lol but bump update!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2542.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Twag

Hey Gig's I am always reading just not always posting :wave: not bad here I have my 1st AF since before Izzy (despite being on the implant) and has been a week now and I am sick of it :grr:

Also broody broody as my friends baby #2 is due today :dohh:

Oh and as tired as hell because my DD will just not sleep :yawn: 

But good :haha: :flower:


----------



## TexasRider

Future- wow you look so good! I felt like a whale when I was that far along with Tabitha.

Afm- temp is still fantastic. I'm going to be so upset if AF turns up Saturday. I'm getting very hopeful but I am so scared to test. After you've been trying for 18 months you don't think it's ever gonna happen. Also I don't have any symptoms other than my temp being high. I feel fine,well I do have a headache this morning but that's nothing unusual really. Although if I'm being honest I don't think I had any real symptoms with my daughters pregnancy until like 8 weeks and that's when morning sickness kicked in. Argh can Friday just come already so I can see if my temp is still high?!?!?


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks Texs! I feel like a whale to be honest lol its an adjustment for sure.


----------



## kittykat7210

Here's my 16+1 bump! 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsxnmkqwb6.jpg


----------



## claireybell

Ah look at these lovely bump shots hehee <3 

OMG Wookie huuuuuuge congratulations! Fab news hun ;) 

Tex im oooober excited as your chart looks amazing & your so good not testing early lol i wouldve given in by now ha ha!! Fx hun


----------



## wookie130

shaescott said:


> SELFISH POST
> 
> I'm super happy for everyone getting pregnant (so excited for you wookie!) but a little sad cuz I have so long to wait. I feel like you ladies will all be long gone from this thread by the time I'm finally TTC. Which, by the way, may have to be delayed longer. Looking at timelines, I don't know that we'll have the money for a down payment on a house in time. In fact, I highly doubt it. SO will get out of college earlier than me, hopefully. But with craziness with college transfers and stuff I'm not sure. When I graduate I'll be kinda broke. My mom will help with our wedding cuz we'll be broke lol, but there's only so much she can help. The difference between a nurse's $60k and my mom's $180k is staggering to me. She can afford a $10k wedding. Thats 1/6 of my expected salary. Honestly, I'm considering going to medical school after working as a nurse for a few years. The difference in salary is insane, and totally unfair. It really depends on how much SO is earning and what the cost of living is where we are, but I figure we'll end up in an apartment for a year or maybe two while earning the money for a down payment. It's very stressful to say the least. I don't want to have a baby before I have a house. If I can't afford a house, I probably shouldn't have a baby. I'll have to look around, but I'm considering living in southeastern NH and commuting to Boston for work. I'll have to check cost of living in NH cuz it's hell in Boston. That makes you more money in Boston though. If I can find a train line that goes from southeastern NH to Boston that'll probably be what I'll do. If not... well, I'll keep looking for other options. Obviously I have to balance the difference for transportation costs and salary. I might work in a NH hospital for a few years to gain experience. Not sure. I just really don't want to move around with kids. I never moved as a kid. I want them to have one steady home. It might end up being what happens. I might have a baby while living in an apartment, and then move around, but it's not ideal. :( I know it's a long time from now. We might have to just stop trying to plan that far in advance and not start worrying about it until a year before the wedding. Then we can discuss it seriously I guess.

I get it, Shae. I will echo what others have said about you possessing a great future, and wonder insight into your future and goals. Good for you!

What I WILL say, and I can elaborate on this because I'm no spring chicken at 38, is that life will often make other plans, and stuff happens. Life will steamroller the most well-laid plans, and give you a run for your money. If someone would have ever asked me if I'd get married again after my first disaster of a marriage, and now have 2.03 kids, I would have said NO WAY. But, you never know.

So, my suggestion, is while it's good to have plans, and to have dreams, it's okay to go with the flow. There is nothing wrong with apartment living with a baby. Not everything has to happen in the order of x, y, z, and it certainly doesn't make you a bad or defective parent if things don't happen the way you've originally envisioned them. Stuff definitely happens, and that's okay, and being as you're a thinker and a planner, you will get it all sorted and figured out. Things fall into place.


----------



## TexasRider

Cb- I am dying to test. I want to sooo bad. But I'm honestly afraid it will be negative which would super suck. and if I wait a few more days then I will know cause my temp will either take a huge dive or it will stay up.


----------



## FutureMrs

Nicely said Wooks! TBH Shae we are not where I pictured us having our first child, hubby has had a horrible semester and needs to stay for one more, we will both be off work (thank god for Canada's mat leave), we will have debt from his education, and while we have a home which is being rented out were currently in a rental ourselves. As Wooks said we had a perfectly laid out planned and life shit all over it lol. But it is what it is and at the end of the day if this is how it was supposed to be then so be it.

Kit you look beautiful!

Texs you have the patience of a saint lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I have plenty of friends who rent with kids, have plenty of studebtsxwith parents who rent, coworkers who rent.. yes, owning gives you security and is a good investment but it isn't a must for a happy home for children. When the time comes look into first time homebuyer options for loans and down payment assistance. That's how I snagged my place. Just be wary of the income limits. Maybe trade your wedding for down payment money, also what I did. My parents said we'll give you $20k towards a wedding or a house. And when you think about a 20k party versus a lifetime investment, I just couldn't throw myself a wedding. My brother is in med school (7 years later) but at his graduation ceremony there were plenty of women or men with small children who were on stage to coat them.

I think it is very mature of you to wait. I know it aches and sucks, I've wanted a kid my entire life. But I will say things are so easy for me having waited until 28/having a stable job/hsving a house. I look at how miserable my pregnant cousins were, and I feel so bad for them. Everything with my pregnancy is just easy breezy because all my ducks are in a row.

And I satisfied my urge to take care of something with pets. Lots and lots of pets :rofl:


----------



## campn

Wooookieeee!!!! Congratulations hun!!! Seriously seeing that BFP on the frer made me so happy!! Happy and healthy 9 months hun!


----------



## DobbyForever

As for best laid plans I mapped out my like at 13 and all of it is true minus law school and marriage. I went to UCLA for undergrad, bought property mid 20s, having a baby at 28. It's freaky how I seriously laid it out on a piece of paper and was so nearly accurate


----------



## TexasRider

Agree with everyone else Shae- it does suck to wait and know that it's the right thing to do, but if you wait "till you can afford it" you never will. There will always be something. We were renting when I had my daughter and now that I look back it was kinda a dump. Most places in our town are unless you want to pay $800+ for rent which is more than our house payment now. My mom gave me the money for a down payment cause she didn't want us living in that place anymore. 

My point is yes have a loose plan but don't be strict with your plan that life passes you by and you miss out on opportunities. 

Maybe just wait like 2 years and then re evaluate and see what life looks like then? I feel like I'm rambling. Sorry lol

And future- I don't feel like I have a lot of patience. Just self preservation because I would feel awful at this point if I tested and it was bfn. At least this way I can still hope and pray lol


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, that chart!!! I hope it's not a tease!


----------



## JLM73

what the actual F*??
I am spotting like daily! But like only see it on the TP when I wipe...
It was only pink tinged like 6 days ago, but now is becoming more and more in amt AND is darkred/brown. Today being a full TP wipe of it mixed in my cm?!??!
Not to mention my temp dipped a bit again so my chart is sh*t :growlmad:

Opk ystrdy was my last and was much more neg than the day before, so YAY another :wacko: cycle...


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- me too! But I honestly don't see how I could have Od any later so my O date is good I think. and I take my temp like 2 times in the morning to make sure my thermometer is working properly and it's basically the same temp each time. Like 98.23 and 98.21 this morning. I've never had a chart like this. It has to mean something. I hope and pray it means something.


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I would really test, I know I shouldn't be encouraging you, and I completely understand the heartbreak but that chart is screaming pregnant!

This is your chart vs my positive one!! They both have that upward trajectory that neither of us have in our normal cycles, I'm really sorry if I get your hopes for nothing but I'm really thinking xx

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsrjfcfv80.jpg


----------



## TexasRider

Lol your optimism is so great! I do think I have an out of the ordinary chart for me... I am very tempted to pay for a VIP FF membership for 30 days just so I can overlay my charts etc... 

feel pretty crummy today I have a headache and just feel like I want to lay down and sleep. No other symptoms other than that. My headache may be making me sleepy idk.


----------



## TexasRider

Ok I bought a 30 day trial with an iTunes gift card lol. Basically what stood out to me was this overlay feature where they average out your temps and compare it to your current chart. This was 6 past cycles over the summer I will do the other 6 in a bit but this is definitely out of the norm and makes me even more excited!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0076.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TexasRider

And this is this months chart compared to the average of my last 6 charts.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0077.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex this was me back in september, completely out of the ordinary cycle that turned massively positive!! Please test I'm so excited!!

Test tex I'm so so excited!!!!


----------



## wookie130

Nurse just called with my base number...it was only 40 at 12 dpo. My base has never been that low, even when I had my chemical. My nurse tried giving me the ol' song and dance about how that doesn't matter, and what matters is if the number doubles, etc., etc., but I don't have a good feeling about a number that low. :(


----------



## TexasRider

Seems like I've seen lower betas on similar dpos and everything turn out fine but I can't remember for certain. I would at least wait until your next beta and see if it doubles before you get too concerned. I know it's easier to say it than to actually do it though. I will keep you in my thoughts & prayers for a successful pregnancy


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie, you're older now then you were with previous pregnancies. So you have to take that into consideration. According to this chart (CTP), you're in the normal range. Plus, you could be less DPO than you think. :hugs: One day at a time. You have another beta tomorrow or today?
From Conception hCG Level 
0-1 Weeks 0 - 50 mIU/ml 
1-2 Weeks 40 - 300 mIU/ml 
3-4 Weeks 500 - 6,000 mIU/ml 
1-2 Months 5,000 - 200,000 mIU/ml 
2-3 Months 10,000 - 100,000 mIU/ml 
2nd Trimester 3,000 - 50,000 mIU/ml 
3rd Trimester 1,000 - 50,000 mIU/ml 

Tex omg omg im so hoping for you!!! I want to tell you to test so bad lol

J I hate wonky cycles, but the cycle I got my bfp was like that too.

Shae I honestly wouldn't stress about something so far in the future. Just focus on one thing at a time. And you may change your mind about plans 937495 times. I personally have never owned a home and we do just fine. That's great that your mom is going to help with your wedding. I did not have a wedding :shrug:

Love all of the bump pics ladies!:kiss:


----------



## wookie130

Yes, I'm getting another poke tomorrow night. 

I've never had such low hcg...possible late implanter, which tends to lead to miscarriage. :(


----------



## Michellebelle

Tex... so excited.

Wookie, don't worry. It's all about how it rises. I got my betas drawn at 12 dpo this time. Mine I think were 48 or 49 at 12 dpo. And this one is my successful pregnancy! I had much higher betas with a couple of my miscarriages, so really don't worry. 

I agree with the others, Shae. Don't stress about something do far in the future! I'm a planner myself, do I do like to look towards the future, but if I've learned anything, it's that life throws you a bunch of curveballs, so while it's great to plan, don't stress about it at this point. And maybe I'll be here TTC #2 when you're TTC your first!


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, how certain are you of your ovulation date? Did you test again?

Tex I hope you test sooner rather than later but I know how you roll  

J, are you still having any pain? I wonder if maybe you've got a cyst :/ alternatively, maybe you popped out a super mature juicy egg that caused some bleeding this time. Hopefully the latter!

Afm, it took all the willpower I possess not to stop at the tastee freeze for a chocolate candy milkshake. *drool*

Also ha dmy car assessed and the guy was super shady and didn't even look under the bumper :roll: emailed my adjuster to tell her i'm not ok with his job.


----------



## campn

Wook, my son was also a late implanter! also how sure are you about your dates?


----------



## shaescott

Thank you to everyone for the advice! If I missed you hitting thanks buttons it wasn't on purpose, I just have a migraine and wanna sleep. 

Cute bumps Future and Kitty!

Tex your chart and overlays look so promising! Fx'd this is the one! If it's not I'm gonna be so mad at your body for tricking you like that. Not okay, hypothalamus. 

Wookie, don't worry just yet. 40 isn't horrible for 12 dpo, you've still got a decent chance. We'll find out Friday I guess.


----------



## Fern81

Wookie- my "12dpo" hcg was 47,5. Dr called it a "clear positive" even though I didn't believe it at all (I thought it was the last remnant of the trigger). So I know how you feel but it's not a bad number. Fx!!

Love the bump shots!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg I missed a page and didn't see bumps! You ladies look fantastic! Such tight, neat bumps! 

Future it's funny you apologized for your face 'cause I thought you were kind of cute actually :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie 40 is totes fine! I was 56 at 12dpo with this bean. My doubling speed was 48-50 hours. Try not to get discouraged

Afm SO got his new job offer today! He gets stock options (and they go public in two years!) and now we have a joint earning force of 200k


----------



## TexasRider

Awesome news on SO job offer! If we had a 200k joint earning I would literallly shit my pants. That's a lot of $$$ in my neck of the woods. Hell 100k or more would be a lot of $$$


----------



## M&S+Bump

Bump just now - tbh I don't even know what week I'm on!! :haha: 
Having a bit of a stressful week. I failed to plan properly and now have much more (£16k, to be precise) than I expected to find to pay my VAT bill on Friday - not including three lots of rents (another £14k) due already and to be paid imminently...

I think nurses earn about £30k a year here! Y'all making me want to follow my mother's footsteps, train as a nurse and move to Canada :haha: 

Shae, the longest I lived in one place as a child was three years. We moved houses, cities, countries - three different countries between age 10 and 15 for me, in the name of our education and having the experience of different places. Moving for kids is no big deal - tbh I'm a bit sad that my kids won't have that chance! 

Wook :hugs: FX for your blood test tomorrow.

I did read all TEN pages but man, it's not sticking right now... so tired and sore. My ankle is still swollen and sore from twisting it last week and the only decent sleep I've had for weeks was the other night when I caved and took the last of my prescription sleeping pills - I was still up twice in the night but at least fell back to sleep quickly.

I even missed my widwife appointment last week because I just full on forgot about it, despite having it in my diary. Very not like me :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9324.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hope the migraine goes away :hugs:

Tex I have to echo I am so excited for your test this weekend!!!

Gigs that is shady sorry he didn't do a good job. If it helps, I was hit 10 weeks ago and the other guys' insurance still hasn't sent the guy out

MS sorry about the preggo brain. I am right there with you. Sorry your ankle is still giving you trouble :(

Tex the sad thing is we're still like um wtf can't buy a house where we want :rofl: but it is nice to cross that threshold


----------



## gigglebox

m&s, fabulous bump! Have you had that ankle looked at?

Dobs...um, can we say baller status?! DAYUM. And wtf why is insurance so slow? I guess because they don't want to pay out. My adjuster gave no F's about the way the car was looked at. Hubs insists it's super shady, and he'd know as he does inspections for insurance on a regular basis. 

For my youtube followers...new video of our angry goose uploading now...


----------



## DobbyForever

They don't but my stepdad already gave her the your client is legally at fault spiel

Ooo new video!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Video is up, hopefully it makes you smile, if not laugh.

Where is PL? She'll definitely appreciate it!


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks*:wohoo::wohoo: CONGRATS!!!!
That is so obvious on the FRER, and I saw the + as well

Sorry all been a looooonnnng day of car shopping with mom- ate at 10 a.m., and NOTHING to eat or drink till 130am the next day !!Despite the fact that we did get Chinese takeout at 7pm, which sat in the car till the wee hours, cuz we were at the dealer SIX friggin hours cuz my mom is batshit, indecisive and would NOT listen to everything the VERY patient sales guy told her about "all these gadgets" in her new Ford Fusion :growlmad:
She truly has declined mentally and won't admit it- she asked thing OVER and over that were JUST said 30 secs prior!?
She was also distracted as hell....like you tell her something important and you get 4 words out and she talks over you about something TOTALLY irrelevant like
*mom*- Can you show me where the button is for the hazard lights? ( tho clearly marked JUST like her car of 11 yrs, AND in the same spot)
*salesman* See right here on the ...
*Mom talking over him* OOh! That's a pretty Red - does this model come in red??
*Me*:roll: You are sitting in the SAME color red car RIGHT nowwww.....
Then again
*mom* So you didn't tell me where the emergency lights button is...
On and on for SIX hours of my life I will NEVER get back.
In the end she bought the car but refused to drive it home - "cuz it got dark":saywhat:
So I had to drive her new car back to her house, while she followed me in the old car....grrrr-which I am buying from her.

THEN 2 hours trying to convince her to stop waiting to put an offer on that gorgeous lake view house...as of today, she had me contact my longtime realtor, tell her she wanted to put an offer in, THEN tell the realtor, wellll find like 5 more for me to look at this weekend :brat::hissy: WTF!?!
I truly WANT someone to take the house from her now, as she is just being nit picky, snobby, and irrational thinking it will just wait around for her without her even letting them know she is interested grrr

Anyhoo- *Gigs* that candy shake sounds amazing! As for a possible cyst- no more pain after that night, was gone by morning thankfully, but there had been pink tinged cm since that big dip on my chart that has turned to that old brown looking blood in the cm the last few days ...No pain tho, and I am glad the blood went from bright pink to brown, so I too am hoping it was a big juicy HEALTHY egg...and that hubs :spermy: found it :haha:

*Shae* I too agree- go with your plan, but don't beat yourself up too much on the waiting time. You likely will be in a totally diff place 2 yrs from now, and who knows, you may find the timing will work, compared to 5 yrs out.
My mom was an RN for 40+ years, but she did all her schooling worked a bit- had me and was a SAHM for a while, then went back to nursing:shrug:
You will find the right time- you are very mature and well thought out for your age!:hugs:

*BUMPS* So jealous!! But you all lokk FABulous!!! and NO none of you look huge lol, tho I am sure lil human building feels that way - I can't recall anymore despite having surrotwins in 2009 and 5 months later preg with DS...I just can't recall the feeling!
I know the twins caused me to have to sleep sitting up last tri! Had to buy one of those huge Back pillows for watching TV sitting on the bed, that have little arm rests on the side, as well as a pillow behind my head, lower back, and under knees:roll:
And I recall it taking HOURS to digest a food fest like *Gigsey* had the other day :haha: then reflux due to no room for the food to move down with Twin B crosswise under my ribs!
And OWW the rib spread pain when she moved or stretched out some times :cry:
But I honestly relished every minute of it. I actually like being prego.
Hopefully I get at least one more in...

I've been wondering how *Fleuky* has been??? Has she been around? I know I missed loads of pages the last several weeks...
Also *Still* was there a reason why *CPP* took a break? I just don't have the patience to read the 100 pages I likely missed :blush:

*Tex* You always have gorgeous charts, but I must say this one is very diff even before I saw the overlays, and it is SCREAMING pregnant!:test:...no pressure tho...lol

*Claire* I can't believe Nu Nu is 5+months old!?!?:huh:

Time for a baby pic update all you new moms! ( repeat new moms!)


----------



## shaescott

I second J, we need baby update pictures!


----------



## shaescott

My migraine is gone now, thank god. 

Dobs, holy crap that's a lot of money! Jealous over here! I don't think I'll ever be able to earn that much jointly. Everything costs so much and salaries are so low in comparison, they're not proportionate. 

M&S, I'm sorry about the money troubles and forgetfulness. Preggo brain I guess, huh? The baby is stealing your brain cells :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:rofl: Rufus is HILARIOUS! will you be keeping any goslings from them?


----------



## StillPraying

Omg Gigs:rofl: when he has his wings out and chest puffed out i just picture him saying "COME AT ME BRO!" bwahahahaha

J you really should do videos of your mom lol such a character! I will repeat, the cycle i had the weird midcycle bleeding i got my bfp!:thumbup:

Dobs yay for good money! Yeah in Cali you gotta be making half a million a year at least to buy a dream home in an ideal neighborhood. *sigh* lol

MS sorry you're feeling so frazzled :hugs: love le bump tho!

Wookie hope your blooddraw went smoothly 

AFM migraine and ultrapuking today. Dd2 has been clingy since we got home but she doesn't mind just laying on the couch with me thank goodness. My Doppler should come in tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

J, wtf with you mom?! That must be very frustrating. Glad she got the car though...mostly for the salesman :haha: what's her old car that you'll be getting? Fluek's been MIA too recently :( 

Shae, i know this keeps being said but think about how you were 4-5 years ago and how much you've likely changed. Personally, my ideas and priorities when i was 19, then 23/24, then 28/29 were all soooooooooooooooo different. (In that order, my goals at those ages were: move to a gay beach with my gf and open a dog themed coffee shop; get married to my now husband and work full time and raise a small family near my hometown and maybe one day open a dog themed coffee shop; farm hours away from my hometown and maybe geese one day and starting my painting class business and hoping to get a building up on our property to sell farms stuff/art).

Seriously, if you told me even 4-5 years ago I'd be living on a 9 acre farm making videos off my as*hole goose, I'd probably be in disbelief. 

Still, yuuuuck sorry about the migraine :( they're awful enough without making you sick, too! I hope it passes quick. Yay for doppler!

SO EXCITED today is SIL'S ultrasound! I am nervous excited for her! 

And I'm up at 3:30 to type because of a son who had to pee, an active fetus, an active mind, and an active bladder. My bladder has a 2.5 hour max capacity on it, then it must be emptied again. Seriously, it's been daaaaays now where I don't get stretches of sleep longer than 1.5-2.5 hours. So fun!


----------



## shaescott

I just wrote out this long response and lost it and I'm so mad ugh. Simplified version, here we go. 

Gigs, what's your YouTube channel? I wanna see the video! Also you're totally right about 4-5 years ago. I wrote out descriptions of what I wanted to be through the years but I'm too tired to rewrite them. 

J, your mom sounds like a handful! (Okay, that's an understatement.)

Dobs, just realized salary is a bit higher in cali to compensate for cost of living. Not as jealous anymore :haha:

Still, sorry you're sick :( Isn't Katie about to be 2?

So we have a pregnancy in my house! Let's play guess who. 
She's 3 weeks, but due in 6. 
It's multiples, but not sure how many. 
It's the eye of the tiger, it's the thrill of the fight!

Once you figure it out, don't get mad at my family for not preventing it. We would've, but literally didn't have the chance. I'll explain more once most of you get the chance to read this and figure it out. 

Now I have "eye of the tiger" stuck in my head, and I have to get up at 6 am. Awesome. I've been working on sheet music. Making good progress on "Mary did you know", I'm doing an easier adaptation of the pentatonix version. 

Wow I gotta go to bed. Gonna be super nauseous at work from lack of sleep. I'm always nauseous until I eat lunch if I get shit sleep.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I know it!!!! But I won't say and spoil for everyone since it's 3am here... lots of ladies are probably sleeping or just starting their day. 

Gigs- isn't pregnancy bladder so fun?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm bad at guessing. Woke up to pee and SO was feeling frisky and now I can't sleep lol

Will reply when less sleepy


----------



## claireybell

Dobby your nearly half baked hun ahhhhhhh :) 

J a lil spotting in tww is a good thing i always say, i had it from 5dpo with Riley :thumbup: what day are you testing?? 

Wookie your beta count is spot on!! Try not to worry! :hugs: 

Cant believe that in 2 days time Nuala is 7 months OMG!!!! I feel broody its terrible lol! I will post a tummy time pic from this morning! She cant quite sit up yet & isnt a fan of tummy time but gotta do it lol


----------



## claireybell

<3

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/38FD4E9F-5020-40F7-B1AD-8C866E71D971_zps3gc7s3pa.jpg


----------



## claireybell

Shes a proper lil ginge hehee :)


----------



## TexasRider

So temp is still great but I caved and tested this am and apparently just cause I see a triphasic chart it doesn't mean shit cause I got a BFN today. I keep looking at it and thinking I may see something super faint but at 13dpo I feel like I should see more. And honestly I'm probably just kidding myself that I see something faint.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0081.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 52


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my gosh Clairey such a sweetheart!!


----------



## Twag

Tex I am pretty sure I see a line! faint but there (btw I am one of those on the pregnancy test forum where everyone is oooo line and I am like WTF where!)

I don't want to get your hopes up but PMA :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Clairey she is V cute


----------



## TexasRider

I am that same person Twag! I'm like ummm I can't see it??? Either way I'm not gonna test again till Saturday. so my temp will either tank tomorrow and AF will be here Saturday or she won't. But I'm not testing tomorrow I don't think.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb she's soooo cute! And is that a corduroy couch?! Looks cozy zzzzzzz 

Up with my alarm to get des to school and so tired zzzzz

Today is a starbucks day methinks zzzzzz

Tex I need to inspect closer when my eyes aren't so tired zzzzzzzzzzz

Shae....cat?


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou ladies :) yes it is Gigs, its supposed to be Grey but very faded & grubby lol hence the photo filter ha ha! 

Tex i think i may poss see something, trying to turn my phone around to zoom in & the pic keeps turning lol! Really hope your temp starts soaring even more eeeee!!! Do you generally feel any diff? I had backache with nuala in tww & it was days before af was due & i just had 'this weird feeling' we had done it that month!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I'm sure I see something, sorry about asking you to test though, that was mean of me :(


----------



## TexasRider

CB- I felt like total crap yesterday. Bad headache that wouldn't go away and just kinda off in a stomach. But that could have been due to my bad headache. Other than that I feel fine. 

Kitty- no one made me test lol I was just super hopeful when I woke up this morning and saw my temp was still high and had this grand illusion of being able to bring a bfp to my husband and the group today and be like We did it!!! But alas that is not the case as of yet. I feel like I can see something faint especially when I turn the test sideways cause I hate the damn curved frer. It sucks balls


----------



## shaescott

I see something when I play around with it and I can see it on the original a little. But keep in mind that I've had darker lines show on tweaks that were negative.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and CB, Nuala is so precious <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Yes I do see something, straight frers are so much better! I never use the curved ones now! X


----------



## JLM73

TexasRider said:


> I am that same person Twag! I'm like ummm I can't see it??? Either way I'm not gonna test again till Saturday. so my temp will either tank tomorrow and AF will be here Saturday or she won't. But I'm not testing tomorrow* I don't think*.

:haha: I <3 the end *Tex* hehe
I do see something catching my eye, but the pic is a bit fuzzy on my screen, we need a dry pic :winkwink:

*Shae* I guess :cat: A Tabby?


----------



## TexasRider

Ok here it is dry. Of course I took it out of the case cause I thought I saw something lol. I think it's an evap. It may have a slight pink tinge but idk for sure
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0088.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 42


----------



## TexasRider

And I have no idea why it posts sideways ugh


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I would tentatively call that positive honey, it's definitely a line and it looks like it has colour!!


----------



## shaescott

Okay, I'm gonna put the answer in a spoiler box for people who are still guessing, although most of them probably have figured it out. 


Spoiler
It's a cat! Not a tabby like J said, I just used the tiger reference to say it was a cat. We've been on the list at our local shelter to foster a pregnant cat for probably 6 months. We plan to foster to adopt, and keep one of the kittens. The weird thing is, she looks exactly like one of my other cats... and she's from the same town. She has polydactyly, which my cat Shadow has, and they're both black with a tiny patch of white on the chest (just a few hairs), and they have the same color eyes. It's scary, like I have to look at the feet to tell them apart, cuz Shadow got one of his extras removed from each paw cuz the vet said they could hurt him and the new cat hasn't had that done. So crazy! But yeah she's living in my sister's room to give birth.


----------



## shaescott

Tex I worry cuz you took it out of the case, but it looks so strong to me. I would do a long hold and test in the afternoon personally lol


----------



## TexasRider

I personally feel like its most likely an evap. I do have one more test at home but I'm gonna do my best to hold out and see what happens with temps till Saturday...


----------



## Twag

I see that Tex - but I agree for your sanity to wait until Saturday :hugs: (I will stay positive for you)

Aww Shae that is really lovely :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I definitely see a line now that it's out of the case. I really hope it's a positive and not an evap!


----------



## FutureMrs

Texs! I feel like thats a positive?? I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## wookie130

Oooh, Tex...I may see something there! Those curved handled FRER's are THE WORST. I hate them. They suck at showing progression, too, whereas the original FRER's were great at doing that.

Claireybell- Nuala makes my ovaries BUUUUURRRRRRN. Oh, I would just love another little girl. <3 She precious!!!!!!!

AFM- I get my second poke tonight, and then I get my results tomorrow during the day sometime. I took another FRER late yesterday afternoon, and it was definitely darker, along with another one of those crappy Blue Cross strips, which was also darker. I woke up in the middle of the night (which is what I do when I'm pregnant, the entire time), and took another FRER at 1:00, and it wasn't quite as dark as the one I took in the afternoon the day before, but again, those curved handle tests tend to be REALLY INCONSISTENT in their dyes/ line thickness/darkness, etc.

Also, this morning, I have fire titties, and I'm nauseous as all hell.


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* I saw something before you took it from the case, and was still wet.
And it is verrry obvious now that it is dry and away from the curved frer handle glare.
Unless you see a physical indent, it appears to be a very early line! Tinge of color even!
I've done a gazillion tests, and had frer evaps, but never a line that strong in contrast, nor perfect width :-k
If it's the real deal, taking it from the case won't matter, the test is not air tight, and if hcg is detected by the chem strip, air won't make it change result. 
It may be much harder to see/fade out over the next few days as the test "ages" tho.
Can't wait for Saturday !!! That chart:dance:!! Jealous over here big time LOL.

*Shae* I knew it was a :cat: but the tiger part made me think you got a Tabby:haha:
Very very cool you get to foster a pregger kitty! Kittens are Soooooo much fun, and LOVE that they start using litterboxes at like 4-5 weeks:thumbup:
I love dogs, but Cats have them beat there! I would take 4-5 wk kitties over months of housetraining a pup any day lol.

*Claire* Sorry I read Nuala's age wrong last night:blush:
I still can't believe lil NuNu is THAT age already!!:huh:
Time is flying by! Also she is SOOO cute in that tummy time pic !
And yes - a Proper Ginger! Beautiful girl:cloud9:

*Pacific* I forgot to add the other day that WOW you have a big lil boy on your hands hehe. My DD was like that. Born 8lb6oz, booby baby for the first 7 months, but I vividly recall those chubby thighs and cheeks at 4 months, and the pedi doc saying she was 16lbs:shock:

AFM the "old" blood, brown stuff mixed with cm when I wipe is considerably less, almost gone thankfully. No pain
Also FF gace me Crosshairs :happydance::dance:
I was skeptical FF would as my temps pre and post O have been around the same range...
It's only that Mega Dip, and the one behind it where CHs mark O that were NOT in the same range as pre O:shrug:
I'm happy with it tho, as where FF put the Crosshairs for suspected O, is the very next day after I had that excruciating Left Ovary pain from 9pm(cd18) until 2am(cd19):thumbup:
Also my nips have been sore ystrdy and today...course that could be from hubs antics during BD 4 nights ago:blush:
Tho I don't think so, as they were very sore the day after, then better the next day...slowly getting MORE sore, not less.
Bleh:wacko: symptom spotting already...
Hoping 33 proves to be the lucky number!

*Wooks* Total preggo sympts I think! Fire ta tas:rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

Well.... I'm not convinced that it's a bfp but if my temp doesn't go down I will plan on testing again Saturday. Idk what other test would be more reliable? We don't have straight handle frers here I don't think. Any suggestions on good reliable tests?


----------



## StillPraying

Tex you know I'm the only anti frer and 100% clearblue fan. Never gotten false lines on them and they show way better then curved frers. But has to be actual cb brand, not generic. I had lines on clearblue that were obvious while frer was giving me squinters. 

Wook fire titties :rofl:

Shae yay for peggo kitty! Man 6 weeks. Lucky b*tc* lol

J when will AF be due?

AFM supposed to be an early day at work for me so I'll be rushing home to see if my Doppler arrived. And my ultrasound is tomorrow:coffee: 4 days until Disneyland and 5 days until my Katie bugs birthday :cry:


----------



## TexasRider

2 more pics. I think I accidentally put one of the worse looking pics of the "line" on my post instead of the best one. And I included another just for the heck of it 

Edit ok never mind I think I am stupid and the pic looks better on my phone than in this website ugh
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0088.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0085.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## gigglebox

Fingers crossed Tex! That is one convincing evap, if that's what it is. Fingers crossed tightly for you!

Wook, the test being obviously darker is such a good sign! Especially that you're seeing progression on two different types. Good luck with the blood draw! And give us test pics!

Shae that sounds fun! Maybe this can be the sort of thing that holds off your broodiness for now :) very exciting, i want to see some kitten pics when they come :)


----------



## campn

Tex, I definitely see that, I don't think an evap would look that pink, I'm crossing my fingers for you! 

Wook, I've been thinking of you, I hope today's number will be just right hun!

Claire, Naula is such a beautiful baby!!! Are you sure you're done!?? 

Here's Juliette! She's going to turn 6 months old on the 12th and I will probably cry! I can't believe how fast it's going by this time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6491.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## shaescott

Lol gigs only for a few months, and they're not human babies so it's not the same. But it'll be a distraction. 

Tex that would be a crazy evap, that's not a squinter, it looks like a bfp to me. Definitely test again Saturday. Or earlier. I vote earlier :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Campn, Juliette is such a doll. I still can't get over it. So beautiful.


----------



## TexasRider

Campn she is so adorable! 

I don't understand why my pics post longways instead of sideways. Ugh it looks so much better sideways and I can see the line better on my phone haha. But frer sucks and I may go buy something else and wait for Saturday to test. Or not idk depends on my temp tomorrow haha 

Y'all are getting me all hopeful over here!


----------



## campn

Shae and Tex, thank you ladies!! She's definitely a joy!

Tex, my trick to uploading it in the direction I want is to screenshot it that way. Then I crop it a little so it's not huge then viola, it works!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I never never see lines and I can see a line without zooming in. You're in my thoughts not only for a little bean but for a very very sticky bean. 
Also funny story. I woke up earlier to feed the boys and saw your first pic then dozzed back off and dreamt you posted more pics with a very obvious bfp!

Campn- she's gorgeous! And already 6 months?! How did they happen. 

CB- another gorgeous baby! And a little ginger I love it. 

Wook- congrats on the darker test I can't wait to hear your numbers tomorrow. 

Shae- we found one once at mcdonalds and took her in. We took her to the vet and she had a scar so she thought she had been fixed. Well she wasn't and she got pregnant immediately. Then while she was nursing she got pregnant again! That little hussy. The second time we had to keep her locked in the garage with her babies while she nursed otherwise she would get knocked up again before we could get her fixed.


----------



## mrs.green2015

This was from a week and a half ago but they're both in it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3039.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Twag

Beautiful babies everyone :cloud9:


----------



## mrs.green2015

And we have one smiler!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3076.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pacificlove

Just caught up! I am having family from Germany visiting right now.

Beautiful babies and bumps everyone!!

Gigs,can you share the link for the video? One of my geese just started laying last week. Going to start up the incubator at the end of this week to test for fertility.

J, so odd about your spotting, FX it didn't mean anything..C'mon lucky cycle #33!!
Btw: Logan isn't a fat baby, he's super well proportioned...Just big for his age I guess?

Cb, time flies!! Logan is now almost 4 months and brought 17.5 lbs to the scale last week.. you've got such a cute baby on your hands!

Campn, you have such a beauty!

As for broodyness, I keep talking about the next one too... 

Shae: my guess was cat too.. btw: extra toes don't necessarily have to be removed.

My goats are due at the end of the month. 2/3 are pregnant and developing their udders. Clear sign it's not much longer.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG & Camps omg such lil beauts you have! Camps it flies by second time around :( 

Wookie, fire titties HAHAAAAA!!! Love it! 

Camps i could easily have another tbh but SO is sooooo adamant on no more, makes me feel really sad to only be pg twice :( 

Awww Pacific post a baby piccy, your lil man is soooo cute <3 

Had Nuala weighed today funnily enough, 18lb 11oz!! Lol chubberoooooooo


----------



## claireybell

Tex i can def see it now its outta the frer test holder! I would always take it out after peeing on it lol! Ive never seen the curved tests in the uk hmmm.. i would hate them aswell!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- two weeks ago Michael was just short of 12 pounds. That's up from the 6.12 he was at birth. By 7 months I imagine he'll be huge. Lol

You all know I'm already wanting #3!


----------



## Fern81

I love love love the baby pics!! 

Tex that looks like a bfp imo.....! All my fx :) can't wait for your next test. Hoping you cave tomorrow ;)


----------



## Michellebelle

Everyone's babies are so adorable! What beauties we have here on this thread.

I had my NT scan today. Everything measured well! Baby is measuring right on target at 12w1d and had a heartbeat in the 160s. We got to peek between the legs, and didn't see anything there, but the tech said it's too early to be able to tell anything.


----------



## wookie130

Clairey, Campn, & Greenie- Such freakin' cute babies, seriously. I may or may not have "squeeeeeeeed!!!!!" out loud upon seeing all of their recent pics. I would nom all of their squishy cheeks right off, seriously. <3

I am so tired right now, I could croak. Work is KILLING me right now. I look back on my other pregnancies, and wonder how the heck I made it through work...I'm not going to lie. My profession is INTENSE. There's a lot of lifting with the kids. There's a lot of running around like a chicken with it's head cut-off. There are long meetings. There are behaviors, and restraints. There's any number of other wacky and unpredictable things that happen throughout my day, and it can be pretty crazy. Special education is not intended for pregnant teachers. LOL! I really have no idea how I did it the first couple of times.


----------



## StillPraying

Got home early, mail had not came. As I'm eating lunch I hear it pull up. Can barely contain my excitement and wait for the postman to be done and leave. Rush out to the mail and MY DOPPLER came!!! So I of course bust it open and attempt to use it, but then wasn't sure if I was hearinf right so I YouTubed so I knew what to look for....AND I FOUND HEARTBEAT!!!!! AAAGGGHHHHH:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Okay sorry. Gonna go read and catch up now :blush:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wook- you go through it by just doing it lol everyone always asks me how I take of twins all by myself doing the week and my response is always "I just do it" so you got through work before you'll do it again momma!

Still- congrats!!! Such an exciting moment.


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats, still! I bet that is a huge relief!


----------



## wookie130

Still, I loved my doppler when I was pregnant with Hannah and Ozzy. I listened to both babies every night, before I went to sleep. I didn't use any fancy gel or anything...just a big ol' tube of aloe vera gel. :) It was so reassuring to me. If this bean sticks, I may just get me another one. I sent my trusty doppler to a BnB member in need, back in the day. ;) I guess I thought I was done at the time...and then baby fever comes back to bite me in the ass. :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

*selfish post alert*

My right breast is killing me, it's like an achy pain but it really hurts!! It comes in waves and has done for the last 4 hours, does anyone know what it is??


----------



## wookie130

kittykat7210 said:


> *selfish post alert*
> 
> My right breast is killing me, it's like an achy pain but it really hurts!! It comes in waves and has done for the last 4 hours, does anyone know what it is??

Perhaps your taters are gearing up for a growth spurt, and things (the mechanisms of milk production, perhaps) are starting to get bigger. Or it could be due to hormonal fluctuations. Have you tried a warm compress (like a washcloth), and perhaps a bit of Lanolin nipple cream on there? That may provide some relief...


----------



## gigglebox

I too have a selfish post...

My internet is down so proper response later...

But heard SIL's baby's heartbeat today!!! No ultrasound but the heartbeat was exciting. She is relieved.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit no idea on boobie bummers :(. My left nipple feels like I left it in the freezer and it's gonna fall off :rofl:

Michelle did you get a nub shot?

Tex I thought I saw something in case but the reflection was messing with my eyes. I definitely see it out if case but I always caution taking it out. Fxed though your temps are so killer! I agree try to skip tomorrow if you can. Eeee exciting 

Still congrats on finding the hb! I thought about getting a Doppler so SO could hear the hb/make myself stop worrying but Idk 

Wookie I agree Day by day. My kids came in from lunch and were like are you ok? You look awful. SO is getting takeout. Report cards and all that just wiped me out so I pushed through to finish them so I could just come home and cuddle with my dogs

Gigs exciting!


----------



## DobbyForever

Also gigs everything about that video was hilarious and Des' laugh was so cute


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Hey Everyone,

I was MIA for a while after my af came. Although I knew it was coming I was still bummed when she showed :( I didn't temp or track anything this month. I am on CD 23 and have been spotting for the past 3 days so I know af is on her way. 

We had Parent/Teacher conferences a few weeks ago, too, and I had to get all of my stuff ready for that. I am thankful that we only do them 2 times a year at my school! Today was my last day of school for this week and my Spring Break officially starts tomorrow :) I am looking forward to my 10 days off :)

Seeing all of the pics of the little babies makes me want one so bad :baby: they are all so cute!!

Congratulations, wook on your BFP!!! I am so happy for you :)

Tex, I hope that you get your BFP, too, your chart looks amazing :)

Shae, I had guessed a cat, too. One or two of my cats will be having some kittens in a few weeks, too :)


----------



## StillPraying

Love all of the baby photos!!! Can't wait for another little one:) 

Dobs enjoy your puppy cuddles. I miss having a dog....i can't wait until May and I get to foster my friends dog :happydance:

Gigs so exciting she got to hear the hb! When will she have an us?

Kitty it sounds like growing pains. I had that with dd1 and that's what I was told. Warm compresses alternating with ice packs helped. 

Wookie I love this thing. Although someone said it wasn't safe to do a lot??? It came with gel but a YouTube video I watched the lady used aloe Vera gel :thumbup:

Tex did you buy more tests?


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- yeah that why I question it once you take it out of the case idk if it affects it or not. I don't think I will test tomorrow. Going to wait till Saturday. I did have one cycle where my temp didn't drop till the day of my period. 

I bought some .88 Wally cheapies so now I have those to use instead. Those frers are awful. I hate the new design


----------



## StillPraying

Tex you know we all love wallys!


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah apparently the rest of Lamar county Texas like the Wally cheapies too. There were only like 3 tests left and they stock three whole rows of the suckers... 

So I bought 2 and left the last one for somone who needed it. 

I edited my post cause it was tacky to single out young pregnant girls like that lol so I changed it to someone who needed it


----------



## JLM73

*Still* YAY:dance: I still have my doppler from DS, and I too found his HB at 10wks - LOVED it!!
I think you asked when I planned to test- I am only 3dpo, but I always start testing 9dpo with Wally cheapies...:blush: annnnd perhaps 8dpo...lol

*Dobs* you should get a doppler- you would love it!

*Gigs* Ahhh...how sweet she heard the HB and can relax a bit!

*Wooks* I can't wait till your next beta ! With that strong a bfp - I think you will be FINE on 2nd set of #s- your first was not bad at all!
And darkening is GREAT!

*Lady*:hi: Sorry I was likely awol during your arrival!
I've been LTTTC for 33 cycles in a row, sooo I kinda finally took a break for a few weeks and am just catching up! I'm the oldest on the board at 43 - newly re-married last summer, hubs is 53, and we are hoping we can pull off at least 1 more kiddo of our own.

And just cuz I like to tinker, I used Windows Paint to rotate a few of you lady's pics:gift:
*Tex*


*MrsG*


----------



## Michellebelle

Tex, that's so nice of you to leave one for someone else!

Dobs, I looked at all my scan photos and I don't think she got a shot of the nub at all! I was paying attention during the scan though, and I'm thinking girl since what I did see on the scan looked more parallel, which is what DH and I would love! I don't want to get my hopes up too much though, as I don't want to feel disappointment if it is a boy. 

We will know in two weeks though! We opted for the panorama test to check for genetic problems since I'm 34 (will be 35 when baby is born), so insurance covers it.


----------



## gigglebox

Sad my internet is out until at least Saturday, so I may be posting less than my norm :(

Tex will you use a Wally in the morning?

Mich glad your scan went well!!! How exciting! Share pics of you can!

Woohoo still!!! I wish I had gotten one in the early weeks. No matter now but I may splurge for one if I ever do this pregnancy thing again. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## Michellebelle

The tech who did the scan kept calling the baby "peanut." So here's a photo of my little peanut.


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle I'm voting :pink: because it reminds me of dd1s scan lol

Gigs that sucks about your internet.

Tex so nice of you to leave one....im not that nice lol 

J your early testing makes me happy


----------



## Fern81

Michelle I'm so glad to see you and your little peanut are both still doing well. Fx he/she keeps growing perfectly xx.

Still- glad you found a hb!


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs not sure I really should wait till Saturday so I'm gonna do my best to do that


----------



## Fern81

So my son just slept from 9pm until 4:30 am. Idk how he does it with his tiny tummy!? But he seems happy and has picked up a lot of weight. It might be that he just sleeps as much as his dad lol! Shame poor thing is getting shots today. I'm NOT looking forward.


----------



## Jezika

K I'm 7 pages behind but writing now coz when I read later at night it's always too late to reply. 

Also, SELFISH POST: Had some bad news this week. Almost two years ago DH and I bought an amazing preconstruction apartment. Felt so lucky to get on the property ladder - it was an amazing unit with great resale value later on down the line. The whole development had sold out in an hour, so this was hot stuff. Well, the residents in the area opposed (blatant NIMBYism because the folks on that street all own expensive homes that they bought for cheap decades earlier) and it held up construction for over a year. The results of the hearing finally came out, and the developer lost, so now we've lost our apartment. A decision like this is totally unprecedented. Hearings pretty much always find in favour of the developer, even massive high rise condos that involve bulldozing green spaces, yet this development is beautiful townhouses. Definitely some politics going on. Anyway, now we are wondering when we will get our $130k deposit back, on which we have lost any decent kind of interest and that two years on is now a pittance, since property prices in my city has skyrocketed since. We honestly don't know what to do. The only thing we can afford here until I earn proper money once I'm licensed is a condo, but condo fees are now also like a second mortgage. I'm so bitter. DH went to local media and CBC News came over to interview me about for the 6pm news. They got shots of Tilly. And one of the sound bites they used was me saying "I was soooo excited about the walk-in closet." Eye roll.

Shae - as you can see, we had a baby while renting, and it's been fine, but of course I'd like to have owned asap.

Only Tilly cheers me up. And since y'all asked for pics, here are some.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4666.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 21









IMG_4640.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 16









IMG_4184.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 15









IMG_4340.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## StillPraying

Oh Jez that sucks! :hugs: I'm sorry, what a bunch of miserable people! But woohoo for getting some fame on the news with Tilly! She is so sweet!

Fern thats some good sleep! Does he nap during the day much?


----------



## shaescott

I think I forgot to comment on the cuteness of the twins. Green, they're adorable. :) 

Jez, Tilly is also gorgeous. I'm sorry about the townhouse. That's definitely bull crap. I would be going to the media about it as well. I hope you get your deposit back, that would be a lot to lose. Thanks for the perspective on renting with a baby. I'm glad it works for you. While it's not ideal, and not what I want rn, I might end up renting with a baby as well. If I can find a house to rent, my mom said it's often about the same cost as an apartment, and I would love not having to share a building with other potentially loud families. I guess I'll take it as it comes. 
SO almost got an apartment for next year with his college but he lost in the raffle. He was pretty sad about it. But I have to live on my campus and not with him for at least two years if not three, cuz it's a catholic college, so no opposite sex overnight visits etc, AND my mom said she won't pay for room if I'm living with SO, at least for the first two years.


----------



## Jezika

Shae I think it's definitely great to buy if possible and done smartly. I didn't buy in the UK because when I moved to London at 21 I knew I'd be moving to Canada within a few years so there was no point (plus have you seen London house prices?!) and then in Canada I wasn't earning much because I left my career behind, started school etc. and unfortunately I keep picking places to live where mostly only a massive or a double salary can even begin to afford anything. There are so many other places in Canada where we could buy easily, but our life is here... Can you believe I've spent over $150k on rent in my life? Imagine if that went towards a mortgage. Argh. Anyway, I'm sure you'll figure things out in the future. It's good to plan but I do agree with others that life has a funny way of throwing unexpected stuff at you. Also, I'm jealous of cats' gestation length.

Wooks - congrats my love! Super happy for you and I'm sure the second beta will reveal only good things. I also suspected you must be preg when you said you're definitely not, ha.

Tex - I'm so, so hopeful for you! Surely with a chart like that and a clear line it can only be a BFP? Keeping fingers crossed over here.

Michelle - so glad scan went well, and I'm feeling girl from that u/S too, though I know you don't want to get your hopes up. Will you have a gender reveal party?

Dobs - so glad you and SO are doing well. And when I think back to all the heartache you had with your losses, this really is such a magical story.

Still - I was so happy to read your doppler story. I'm also envious because for some reason they're super expensive and hard to procure here.

Fern - lucky you with the sleeping throUgh! I don't think Tilly has ever slept that long. More envy! Any photos?

PL - looking forward to the baby goats (actually, what are baby goats called? I feel like it's obvious but I'm blanking. Calves? No... I could google, but I'm lazy).

CB, Campn & MrsG - love seeing your babies' photos! MrsG your boys change so much huh? And Michael's caught up with Tilly in weight! Go boy!

Gigs - I love your recent dessert cravings, if I may call them that. I was so the same. And the constant peeing at night too. I hated it! I still pee more often than pre-preg at night, I think only coz my brain is too used to thinking I need to pee. Definitely trained me for regular awakenings for feeding though. Oh, I'd love to see the goose video too if that's okay.

Kitty - I had the boob pain you described. No idea why, but all turned out fine.

J - I hope the spotting is promisIng! I'd love to see nine months of pregnancy vids from you on your channel! 

That's all I can remember, which is impressive coz it's late and I suck with memory. Love to everyone else.


----------



## Jezika

My Lord, that was an epically long post.


----------



## claireybell

Lol! Awwww Jez Tilly is super cuuute! I love the hairbands you & Campn have for your girls, i cant ever find any in the shops here unless i dont look hard enough ;) 

Lovely scan piccy Michelle! Looks very girly to me :pink:


----------



## claireybell

Tex will you be poas today with some cheapy strips?


----------



## wookie130

Jez, your little girl is adorable. I especially love that picture with her Daddy. Daddies and their daughters...I tell you, it's a phenomenon. <3 I'm sorry to hear about you losing the townhome like that. That's awful! I pray you get that deposit back.

J- I'm glad you're popping back in here. We all need a break now and again.

Lady- Our PT conferences are the last week of March. I have some real hum-dingers for parents this year. It has been parental hell. The kids are fine, for the most part (I have 5 students this year...3 boys on the ASD spectrum, and one of them is completely blind, and one of them also has Fetal Alcohol Syndrome, Oppositional Defiant Disorder, ADHD, etc.), 1 little boy with cerebral palsy and a brain injury, and then a deaf-blind little girl with CHARGE syndrome. So, a diverse group of learners, really. Now, parentally, I have one mom who has Munchausen (which has been awful...omg), and another mom who is basically nuts (the latest drama is that she sent me a horrible e-mail accusing me and my associates of deliberately loosening parts on her daughter's wheelchair...ummm...WTF????), and I've been dealing with shitshow after shitshow from these two parents. One of the boys with ASD is living in a DHS nightmare, and his house should basically be condemned, and that family very well may lose their 4 children. :( So, it's COMPLICATED this year. Ugh. I cannot wait for this year to be over, quite frankly. But I'm dreading conference time. I do not want to meet with any of these disastrous people, seriously.


So, it's 4:30 a.m., and here I am, wide awake as usual. I got my second poke last night (which hurt A LOT this time), and now I have to wait for several hours to hear if my levels rose well enough. I forgot how much I hate the waiting game during the first tri. And for an older gal who has a history of losses, there's a lot of waiting. There's the betas, waiting for the ultrasound at 7 weeks, waiting to be able to take a screening for abnormalities, waiting for those results, waiting for 12 week appointment, etc. First tri is hard for me. Lots of anxiety, worry, etc. But, I'm trying to take this one step at a time. I need to just see what these betas are first. Perhaps this bean won't make it beyond today...we'll just have to see. I'll let you all know when I hear something.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- she's so beautiful! Sorry about the homes. It's pretty crazy how some things happen but I know everything happens for a reason.

Wook- I'm anxiously awaiting your result. Try to be positive. But I understand trying not to get attached after losses. 

Shae- I didn't comment on your life plan the other day because everyone did a wonderful job but I thought about you today (yesterday now I guess) As I was sitting on the floor feeding one boy and playing with the other I realized I'm so glad we didn't buy a house and are renting. The rent is much cheaper than the mortgage would have been, plus we'd have to fix everything ourself, and remodel. But instead we have cheap rent which allows me to be a SAHM and spend precious moments like these with my sons every day. So I think it's great to have a plan (I'm a planner too) but just know everything works out and happens for a reason just in case your plan doesn't happen the way you thought.


----------



## shaescott

Jez and Green, thank you for the encouragement. It's great to know that so many of you ladies can rent and raise a baby without extra hassle. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae, we are in rented! It's almost impossible to get a mortgage right now, and we are happy renting as there are no extra costs, like if the boiler breaks the landlord pays for it! Plus house prices are through the roof right now, so we wouldn't get a lot for our money anyway! Actually we are looking at building our own house, but wouldn't do it until things settle a bit with the economy. It's very possible to rent and raise a family then buy later, I've known loads of people to do it!


----------



## TexasRider

Well I literally woke up this morning took my temp, got up to pee, forgot I was supposed to possibly test this morning and didn't save any of my pee!

So now it looks like I'm waiting till tomorrow. Plus I woke up late and it's Friday so last day of school before spring break! 

Temp still up there. I did have one chart where I didn't get the drop of doom till the day AF showed so I figure if it's up tomorrow I will feel
Better about testing


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I'm glad your tell is still up and I've done that loads of times XD xx


----------



## gigglebox

Tex the anticipation is killer!

Wook, I mean no offense at all but I don't think those long wait and the feelings that come with them are unique to ladies with "advanced maternal age", everything you describe hit really close to home :( maybe it's because of the losses, or maybe I relate so much because of all the genetic testing I had to have with DS1 :( I was an anxious mess those first few weeks.

Jez, she looks like a mystical baby. She's so beautiful...like an Ellen princess or something (minus the pointy ears). That probably sounds weird...please note her pic was the first thing I looked at when I woke up this morning. Also that is conplete crap about the construction. Sounds to me like it just became a money game. My bet is the people making decisions were paid off by the rich resident(s) that opposed construction. Just a theory...


----------



## Michellebelle

Jez, how frustrating! In the city I live in, we have neighborhood groups oppose any sort of development that would increase density and housing in their areas. It's so sad because there is not enough housing here, which makes everything so expensive. Sometimes the groups win and sometimes they don't. It does seem super shady in your case though! Makes me so mad for you.

Oh and Shae... I rent too, and I'm almost 35. Buying a house is just too expensive in my city, and even if I bought a house, property taxes in my neighborhood are only a little less than what my rent is! It's crazy. It doesn't make financial sense to buy. We rent a house in a super-cute neighborhood close to everything and love it.

Wookie and Gigs, I have those feelings too! Maybe all people do? I equate mine to my three miscarriages. This pregnancy I just felt SO cautious, was constantly convinced baby had stopped growing, and each day I made it further felt like a win. Now that I had a good 12 week scan I feel like maybe I can relax a little.

Tex, hope your temp is still up tomorrow and you see a strong BFP.

Jez, I don't think we will have a gender reveal party. They are always so cute, but it just doesn't seem like anything my friends or family seem to do. Everyone sticks with just a baby shower. Which is fine with me. I hate being the center of attention and planning events! So we will just announce on Facebook after calling family and letting them know.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs what's an Ellen princess?

Tex yay for temp being up. I know you've had the temp of doom on day of AF but when does it normally drop?

Mrsg are you enjoying being a SAHM(my phone corrects that to sham:shock:) I'm looking forward to it.

Wookie those parents sound miserable to deal with, I couldn't do it. I've gotten way to use to a job environment where it's acceptable to tell people off lol I hope you get your results soon. I feel for you on the 1st tri anxiety, unfortunately for me i also have 2ndtri anxiety as well. But the effects of a positive mental attitude are scientifically proven:) just one day at a time:)

Jez i bought my Doppler online because nowhere here seems to sell them

3 hours until my ultrasound.......


----------



## TexasRider

Still- I usually get it on 14dpo which is today. Unless for some odd reason I'm only 12dpo instead (I did have a second jump in temp at 3dpo but it wasn't as big as a jump as the first one where FF put my crosshairs)

I was literally sweating balls getting ready for work today just had under boob sweat and everything. I guess it's from my rising temp being a bit higher than usual? It's higher by almost half a degree? Idk


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like shit. My inner ear balance is off. My head hurts. Fml will respond when not dying


----------



## wookie130

Okay, let me clarify the "advanced maternal age" thing...for ME, there is usually more monitoring, and tests, and NST's, etc. that come with being over 35. But you're right , Gigs & Michelle, because anyone who has experienced losses knows about the waiting game, and the anxiety, for sure! The game changes after 35, however. The precautions, testing, etc. (which also add to a loss mom's anxiety), along with the negative stats associated with age, also seem to increase...at least they have for me.

I'll let you know as soon as I find out the lab results...hopefully in the next couple of hours. &#128522;


----------



## wookie130

Dobby...I have Meniere's Disease, so I feel your pain with the ear thing. Are you having vertigo?


----------



## DobbyForever

Is vertigo when you think you are straight but you're actually leaning over/ walking crooked? Cuz if yes then yes lol. I'm scared to get up again. This has happened like once a month since I got preggo luckily SO is driving me to work anyway the insurance is finally sending a guy buy oddly enough they said I don't have to be there... already shady...

Can't wait for your results have you poas since yesterday?


----------



## gigglebox

Jez/Still, I'm on my phone which autocorrected "elfen" to Ellen.

Wook, ahhh I got cha. In that car I can relate mostly due to the "high risk" first pregnancy I had with all the genetic testing and many, many ultrasounds. If that's what being AMA is like...the I'm going to hope it doesn't take me as long to have a third baby if that's what we decide!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby hope it passes quickly :( 

Wookie I can't wait for the results! Positive juju your way!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs :rofl: I should have guessed that!! But it was 5 am and i was like....is this something new that I don't know about?! 

Dobs sorry you're sick. Have you talked to the Dr about it? Insurance people are always shady :growlmad:

Tex keeping my fx for you! Can't wait for you to test tomorrow. I imagine today will be one of those days where you keep thinking you've started but you haven't :wacko:

Michelle my family doesn't really do gender reveal parties either. They look so fun though lol were still debating of we want to find out early. I think DH wants to wait for the anatomy scan instead. Are you doing a private scan? Sorry if you already said.


----------



## TexasRider

Still- yes today and tomorrow! I'm already checking even though I know it won't come till tomorrow if she comes. I feel "moister" lol but when I do a cm check i don't get much? 

I couldn't bear to test and to get a bfn so I chickened out and didn't do it this morning haha


----------



## claireybell

Eagerly awaiting your beta count results Wooks :hugs:

Stills are you posting scan pics later hehe! :)

Sorry your poorly Dobs, hope it passes very soon for you hun

Tex im also eagerly awaiting your poas tomorrow ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! I hate having pg sweaty tits lol makes us feel so feminine lol


----------



## claireybell

Tex just looking at your other charts aswell, amaze balls that your temps up still at 14dpo :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Good news! 

13 dpo - 40
15 dpo - 156

:happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Wow thats tripled!!! Amazing Wookie im so happy for you <3


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Wookie!!! That is AMAZING progression! Woohoo!!! Did they say when your first prenatal appt will be?

Tex I hope your obviously positive test is right around the corner! 

Ahhhh I am so excited for you Wookie!


----------



## gigglebox

*cough* twins *cough*


----------



## wookie130

gigglebox said:


> *cough* twins *cough*

Oh hell to the NO!!!


----------



## StillPraying

I have a gummy bear :happydance:

Loved my midwife, and it was so crazy because she is the one who delivered Luke! She remembered us:cloud9: unfortunately I have to be reffered to a COB (complications Ob) because of my history. They reffered me to the OB I was seeing while pregnant with Luke. So it was all kinda strange feeling lol if the OB approves i can go back to a midwife, so we shall see. If not that's okay, I'll just request one during delivery. They approved me to have an ultrasound at 15 weeks for reassurance though. Now waiting to do bloodwork and I have to do a 24 hour pee sample to establish my baseline for protein, which means I'm SIQ today and don't have to go to work :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20170310_102031.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

TAY!!! Precious little wiggle bean <3 such good news Still. 

Wookie...someone else was going to say it if I didn't :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie your numbers are great:happydance: if its any reassurance I had super high hcg with all of my pregnancies and only one they believed had a vanishing twin lol although your age does increase your odds:winkwink:


----------



## shaescott

Wookie, I knew it would go up well! Yay!!! 

Tex I'm so nervous and excited for you, waiting in anticipation. 

I have work at 4 and I'm not looking forward to it. I have it 5 days in a row starting yesterday and I know that's normal, especially for you teachers on here, but when you work in retail it's hell. 

Speaking of which, I'm looking at housing prices near level 1 trauma centers. It depends on where it is. In NH you can get a nice house with plenty of bedrooms and good acreage for under $300k. In MA, it's like $350k MINIMUM. So if I work in Boston I'm probably gonna be living in southern NH and taking a train to boston. If I work in Lebanon NH (Dartmouth Hitchcock medical center is level 1) I'll get to live closer to work which would be great. We'll have to see how my parents are doing money-wise after paying for most of my college and how I'm doing money-wise as well. My mom said she'll help with the wedding. I'm thinking if they can stretch it I'll get a loan from them for the down payment and pay it back after working a few years and earning enough money. What percent is a down payment usually? Does it depend on your credit? I'm thinking I'll have to get a credit card or two and only use them like once a month for something tiny so I have good credit and don't have to worry about overspending.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wook- congrats!!!! That's almost quadrupled! If it makes you feel better my hcg doubled but nothing like yours. It really means nothing. 

Still- what a beautiful gummy bear! 

Shae- down payment depends on your loan and programs out there. Conventional is 20% (not credit based) but some loans are 3.5% (some credit based I think) and then occasionally there's government programs for no down payment (credit based). Plus you have to pay closing cost which is roughly 5-8%. Plus pay for inspections and appraisal. At least right now, it call all change though.


----------



## Fern81

Yay congrats wookie (which autocorrect keeps changing to Wookieepedia lol)!!! Over the moon for you!

And also for you Still, look at that gorgeous lil skull and brain and hands and feet aaahhh now I want to be pregnant again. :)

It's almost Saturday in south Africa so I'm impatiently awaiting your tests Tex ;) all my fx!

We had 6 week vaccines today. Omw I cried.


----------



## StillPraying

Fern I always made dh do vaccines. I just can't. I cry longer than they do. Lol


----------



## TexasRider

Fern I hope you are right- I would love to wake up to a high temp and a bfp. 

Wookie- wow great numbers!


----------



## baby D

Wookie AWESOME numbers!! How are you feeling symptom wise?

Tex your chart looks perfect! I really think your BFP is coming!! When are you testing?

As for me, finally had ovulation confirmed! Waiting game now!


----------



## kittykat7210

WOOKIE those numbers are fantastic!! 

Tex I'm so excited for your test!!


----------



## Flueky88

Hello ladies, sorry I've been MIA. Busy with work, life, car researching. I've been reading just not posting.

Tex, your chart looks very similar to my bfp chart, I'm very hopeful for you tomorrow. 

Wookie awesome betas!! I'm so happy for you. Did you say DH took news well? I have serious preggo brain

Dobby I'm thrilled that things are currently going well with you and SO and maybe he will be under less stress with new job situation :)

J, gah, your mom would drive me batty. I hope DH can get seen by urologist sooner than June too. That's crazy, I hope that it isn't serious though. I wonder if spotting was from not taking clomid correctly, kinda effed your hormones a bit, hmm? I'm glad it seems to be resolved though.

Gigs I hate when Internet is down. We don't have satellite or cable so even if it went out I care less but got to have Internet. Also I had to get cookie dough ice cream Sunday night because of you hehe

Shae as others have said there will always be something. There really is never a perfect time for things and honestly, so much can change about what we want, happens, etc. Just enjoy things for now. I'm turning 29 in April and having my first so don't worry about age ;)

Still so happy your scan went well. Have you thought of any names? 

Jez that is messed up about your home situation! 

I want to say everyone has some gorgeous babies, I'm getting more eager to meet my little baby V in 3 1/2 months or so.

I'll update more shortly.


----------



## Flueky88

So yeah work has been busy, been drama about my baby shower. I asked my mom and mother in laws if the date was okay. All said yes, then hubby got a job working 7 am to 7 pm on weekends. Didn't want to make people change their plans or take a day off so we are having shower at 8 p.m. on a Saturday. It happens to be Easter weekend. Step MIL stars saying she doesn't think many people will show that late, then worried I didn't realize it was holiday weekend. My mom has decided to invite people I don't even know. Quite honestly I almost cancelled it. I just wanted really close family and friends and of course DH. Maybe I'm being crazy with hormones but it all just ticked me off. Then they ask all these questions about a theme and crap. I give no shits about a theme and I'm not even supposed to be planning this anyways. Gah, sorry for whining.

I paid my car off, and am looking for a bigger vehicle. I have a chevy cruze and I absolutely hate this car. I hated it before pregnancy so it's not my hormones on this. It's so small and there is like no legal room in back seats when both DH and I are in it. I'm 5'9" and he's 6'4", so yeah. No room for a car seat. I'm going to look at a rav4 tomorrow and can't wait :happydance:


----------



## TexasRider

Well I am feeling less than optimistic at the moment. Usually in the evening since my chart went triphasic my temp has been hanging out at around 98.4-98.6 range well so far tonight it's like 98.2ish I'm all bummed cause I think I'm gonna get a temp drop of doom and this damn triphasic chart isn't gonna mean shit. Ugh

I know evening temp means nothing really and it depends on lots of variables I'm just really leery of thinking I could possibly be pregnant. I mean it's never worked out thus far so why would it. 

Fluek congrats on going car shopping. I think RAV4s are too small lol I have a chevy equinox and I freaking love it. If I could afford a Tahoe I would have one but alas I cannot 

Sorry about the shower drama it's sucks. My DH didn't want to be at any of them lol but he was happy to see the loot


----------



## Flueky88

Tex, yeah I checked the dimensions and compared to my cruze has decent amount for room, but not the roomist. We shall see. Ginger to test drive and see if I even like it. I loved my prius and camry. As far as shower DH wants to be there and I want him there too. Maybe I'm being a total pregzilla. I haven't really cried during my pregnancy but I did cry Sunday cause everyone was hurting my feelings and pissing me off. 

I try not to think anything about my non waking temp and early pregnancy as so much can affect it. Here's hoping for bfp tomorrow. I know it's easier to be pessimistic though about testing.


----------



## TexasRider

That's good that your DH wants to be so involved with things. I hope you can find you a great car that fits your needs! 

I know I'm over reacting and obsessing. I will know in roughly 13 hours whether af will come or not so I need to chillax and just wait it out


----------



## Flueky88

Bahaha I know what you mean. The tww is a total mind [email protected]#!. I loved to overlay my chart and compare symptoms :blush: 

And thank you, I hope we do too. Going for an AWD vehicle for the few times the weather is nasty, our driveway is so steep i haven't always been able to get my car up it in bad weather.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks hey glad your well! We need a bump shot hehee! 

Try not to think about temp or testing Tex i know its hard & like you say, evening temps mean squat! Have a glass of wine as it may be your last for 9 months ;) 

Awwww Stills a gawjus lil jelly bambino <3


----------



## claireybell

Oooh car shoppung flueks :thumbup: im jel! We sooooo need a bigger car


----------



## Flueky88

Cb, DH doesn't want me posting your bump shots. He's private, so I will respect him on this ;) I am starting to look pregnant though. Oh and yes, I love car shopping. I do most research online as I hate being pestered by salesman.


----------



## StillPraying

Flueky sorry about the party drama, how frustrating:hugs: I hate car shopping lol we looked at the rav4s....but didn't feel like there was enough room for carseats, not sure how it would be for just one carseat, but we have two, so the backseat felt too small for us. We went with the Subaru Forrester which i loved, but with 3 carseats we had to upgrade again to a Chevy traverse lol i highly recommend Subarus, they all come standard AWD too :thumbup: hope you find what fits for your family!

Tex don't torment yourself with temps that don't mean anything. :hugs: looking forward to your test tomorrow!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- as still said the RAV4 doesn't have a lot of room and the car seats take up way more room than we thought. I have a chevy captiva. Which is the chevy version (might be slightly smaller) but it's a very very tight fit for us. We do have to car seats but DH is 6'5 and can't have a car seat behind him and one behind me makes it a tight fit. I strongly suggest taking an infant car seat with you if you have one already or can borrow one and the base too! 
But so glad you checked in! I was wondering how you've been doing. 

Tex - I can't wait to see your temp and test tomorrow. So glad you're in another time zone so it's earlier for me. Lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck with tomorrow's test, Tex! Don't stress. Easier said then done, I know!

Ugh, car shopping. I have a small car, but I know two car seats should fit in there fine because my sister has the same car as me and has two young kids. So I hope to not have to buy a new car for a long time, as mine is paid off. Good luck, Flukes! I hope you find something you like and that you and DH can be comfortable in.

Congrats on the scan, Still! That is one cute baby photo. 

Wookie, congrats on the beta! That is such a great increase.

Still, I think you asked if I'm doing a private gender scan? No, I'm actually advanced maternal age so they drew blood for the panorama NIPT test. So we should know the sex when those results come back in a couple of weeks. Nervous about those results already. Hopefully our chances of a healthy baby are high!


----------



## StillPraying

Oh yes Michelle I remember you saying that! My bad. Man I didn't know those tests took so long. We normally don't do chromosomal testing but opted for it this time. Lol I love how they day "Advanced Maternal Age" LMAO. That just sounds so funny to me. It makes it sound like you're in your 50s.


----------



## Michellebelle

I know! When I was in for my scan on Thursday every person who told me I was AMA was quick to say... this DOES NOT mean you are old or should feel that way! It started to become comical.


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao that is hilarious!!! You're advanced but we are NOT calling you old, please don't get offended!


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol on the advanced maternal age not meaning you're old. 
When I got my birth control pills my doctor started going on about how after 35 something happens (for the life of me I can't remember what she was talking about) and I need to get off of them and to start thinking about the next option. I just looked at her and she goes "oh you have plenty of time though"
I'm 25!!!!!!! I'm pretty sure I'll worry about that in 10 years when it happens lol doctors are just so awkward


----------



## pacificlove

Jez.. sorry that sucks about the apartment, hope it'll be easy to get the deposit back! Politics suck. I live in an area where there is a lack of housing and people oppose new developments. Very frustrating, hope you find something better! 
Goat babies are called kids, mom goats are nanny's :)


----------



## StillPraying

Mrsg that's hilarious!


----------



## campn

Wook- You've no idea how happy I am for you, like ridicously happy. <3

Future- I'm going to guess boy based on the nub! 

Dobby, I'm so glad you and SO are back and doing great, it's what's best for the baby when mama is happy 

Jez, tilly looks a heck a lot like Juliette! 

I'll update later but now I'm feeling incredibly low, my dad is so sick.


----------



## Jezika

Campn - that's such a compliment re: Juliette. I'm sorry about your dad. I hope it's nothing serious. Big hugs <3

Michelle - 12 weeks+ woohoo!! I get re: gender reveal, though ours was pretty low key and just for fun with close friends only. I think Dobs did something similar? And I think wanted one mainly because everyone knew we both really wanted a girl but was convinced we'd have a boy, so it was fun making people guess. 

Wooks - awesome numbers! And Gigs is right - if she didn't say it twins, I probably would have... nah, I'm sure it's probably a singleton (I always found that term funny btw), though how would you feel if it wasn't?

Shae - Mrs G and others raise good points about renting. For us the monthly costs are much cheaper than a mortgage, we don't need a car because we are close to everything, and we are in a great area. Could never afford to buy here though. As for credit cards, I put absolutely everything on my credit card but have my online banking set up so the entire balance is automatically paid off every month, hence my credit rating is good and I get cashback at the end of each year. You could always do that.

Still - what a cute bean! You must be so relieved and happy. I hope you can sort our a midwife before the birth. Oh, and even dopplers online are hard to find here. They only seem to deliver to/within the US. I found a doppler rental service but it cost the same to rent for a week as a doppler costs on US sites! Anyway, I hope you enjoy the peace l of mind.

Gigs - I do actually know what you mean about her looking elfin-like, though I did initially think with Ellen that it was some pop culture reference that I'm too lame to know about.

Dobs - feel better, love.

Flueks - I swear any kind of planned party thing always entails drama, esp when family are involved. This is why when I got married I had a wedding and nothing else. Mind you, that changed with baby...

Tex - just hang in there and see what happens. Not long now, and I'm seriously rooting for you.

PL - kid! That's the one! That was seriously getting my goat, haha! I did not, however, know that the mom is called a nanny. Sounds like the kids have rich mothers.

CB - I got my bows off Etsy! Still waiting for some more to come in the mail.

Ok, capacity reached. 1:13am, should sleep. I keep forcing Tilly back to sleep in the mornings because **i** need my sleep. She grumbles but eventually gives in if I put her on my chest.


----------



## claireybell

I used to do that sleep thing with Nuala aswell Jez ha ha they get all snuggled on the chest its so lovely.

No worries re Bump pic Flueks! Im sure your lil bump is looking lovely :) baby showers are so stressfull its crazy! Id feel the same if i was being asked about themes etc sometimes you just want to wash your hands with it all! Luckily my one with Riley was a suprise so i had no idea.. 

MrsG i never knew that about bc pills! Im going to google now as im 36 in a weeks time, il quiz it with the nurse when i see her next week! Not fancying having any other contraception tbh :-/ 

Good luck Tex.. im stalking your update today hehee

Camps so sorry your Dad is sick hun, bug hugs & love :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Campn- Hope your dad is okay! :( Keep us posted, hon.

Still- Yay on a great looking baby, and a great scan! Congrats! :happydance:

Michelle- I know all about that AMA business. They act like you have one foot in the grave or something. Honestly, I'm healthier NOW than I was when I was pregnant with my daughter at 34...my diet is so much better, and I feel that I have more energy (for some reason). I'm going to also be getting the MaterniT21 or Panorama this time around (I did it with my son, and knew the gender by 10 or 11 weeks, I can't remember), only this time, if baby sticks, I won't be finding out the gender.

Tex- Today is test day, isn't it? I've got everything crossed for you. Gosh, I know how discouraging it all is...I do have tremendous hope for you that this month is it, and if not, that it's in the near future. <3 Just hang in there somehow. :hugs:

Fluek- Yeah, baby showers. Meh. That's about all one can say about that, I suppose. Like you, we also need a bigger car, because right now, we have 2 carseats...and if we're having a third baby, we'll obviously need 3. There is a GREAT website (The Carseat Lady, I believe it's called), and there's a carseat guide to different 3 carseats across configurations for lots of different vehicles. We may have to resort to that for a while, as I'm not sure we'll be able to afford a minivan (oh dear LORD!!!) for a while. 

Okay, so I'm on progesterone suppositories, which have gone up in price quite a bit since I've had Ozzy. $62, rather than $40, which was what they were before. Ugh. Oh, and my first ultrasound is scheduled for March 31st, unless something bad happens before then...I'll be right at 7 weeks, and I'm praying there will be a heartbeat!


----------



## TexasRider

Temp drop this morning. F*ck I'm pissed. Really thought this was it. 

Will keep you updated but AF will probably show soon


----------



## shaescott

Damn Tex I'm sorry. It didn't go even close to below coverline but it did end the triphastic trend :(


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh tex I'm so sorry!! I really believed this was it I was so excited!! It might just be a slight drop, it's no where near cover line so you're not completely out yet!! FX it's just a little dip


----------



## TexasRider

I tested anyway. Stark white Wally cheapie. I'm not pregnant.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh tex no :( I'm so sorry I got your hopes up, but I was so sure... :cry:


----------



## TexasRider

I got my hopes up all on my own. I have Never had a chart look that so yeah I thought this was it too. It wasn't you I promise


----------



## kittykat7210

I just don't understand, your charts are perfect!! All of them show perfect ovulation and that last one was so looking positive. It's crazy! I really hope you get answers soon, then a massive BFP


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, Tex, that blows &#128557; :hugs:

Cars - as much as the sparkly beige number is ugly AS F, it does have plenty of room, which is nice as we'll be going on to car seat #4 now.. they can't even bash each other in the back as the seats are far enough away that they can't reach :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm sorry Tex. :hugs: I was so hoping this was it.


----------



## Fern81

I'm so sorry tex. Struggling for a bfp sucks big time. And wth with that nice line on the frer!! Sending you massive hugs xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so sorry Tex. I was so excited to wake up to good news from you. Any update on DH's SA?


----------



## shaescott

Oh Tex I'm so sorry :( that makes me so sad for you. I need to have a talk with your hypothalamus; it regulates body temperature. I'm also wondering about the SA for your DH?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I am so sorry


----------



## StillPraying

Tex I'm sorry for the bfn :( I hope hubby gets his S.A. soon :hugs: I can't imagine how frustrated you must be :hugs:

Jez that's so crazy about the Dopplers! I didn't realize there were places they didnt ship to, how strange lol

Dd1 has a birthday party to go to at chuckee cheese today.....joy....lol


----------



## gigglebox

Tex :hugs:
Any chance it may have been a chemical? With that chart and the line...just a thought.


----------



## TexasRider

As of now DH is refusing the SA. Says we can't afford for him to take a day off to go have the test done 2 hours away. We have a urologist in town that does them but our doctor says his results are unreliable cause he doesn't watch the samples enough. Whatever that means. I will keep working on him and if he still refuses I may call my doctor and beg him to let us do it in town since it would only be like an hour for the appointment. It obviously wouldn't be as good but then we could move onto my HSG idk


----------



## DobbyForever

Yesterday my spidey sense was going off all night and then I got hit with some devastating news. Baby is ok. Not baby related. I think I annoyed him with bd last night because I thought I felt a series of kicks but idk. Not ready to get into it. Just need a virtual hug :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Hugs Dobs. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Twag

Hugs Text so sorry 

Hugs Dobs


----------



## wookie130

Oh, dammit, Tex. I'm sorry. I don't even know what else to say. &#128547; I am seriously pulling for you, dear. I really have been in your shoes, and it is awful. 

Dobs- Hope everything is okay! Hugs to you.

M&S- What do you drive?


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - really hope you're okay too. As you know, we're here if you do ever want to talk.

Tex - I'm so sorry :( It seems to cruel to get a BFN after what is wear was such a clear line and a triphasic chart. I wondered re: chemical also. I hope you can get the SA sorted. It sounds like someThing on that end may well hold the key.


----------



## baby D

I'm so sorry tex xx

I think I'm out, only 6dpo but having the same symptoms I've had every month since September. Nothing new at all :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm sorry, we're here when/if you're ready to talk about it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wooks, we have a big ugly Kia Sedona. It's an automatic (which I hate) and corners like a jumbo jet, but it's comfortable on the inside, high up and has enough space. And it was really cheap.


----------



## DobbyForever

Furniture moving day. My job is to lay on the couch in the u haul :rofl: falling asleeeppppp I'm supposed to be "guarding" everything lol yeah right I can't even see half the stuff
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9550.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

I think I THINK Ethan just kicked me but I'm not sure


----------



## shaescott

Awww yay kicks! Has he not kicked before?


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs yay for kicks :) 

M&S those cars are rated pretty good family cars though :thumbup:


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Wookie, I am so sorry about the parents you have this year. That really does sound rough :( I have at least 4 students in my class who are ADHD and I am almost certain a couple of more are too but haven't been officially diagnosed with it. I am not sure if I said it or not but I am a 1st grade gen ed teacher. I only have problems with one of my parents this year. I got on her bad side during our 1st p/t conference because I told her the reality of her child. Needless to say it didn't go over very well. I am not sure why we had our p/t conferences so early this year. I think we had them in March last year. 

On another note, congrats on your beta numbers!! I am so excited for you!!! :happydance:

Tex, I am so sorry that you got the temp drop of doom. I have experienced that so many times myself and I know how awful it is!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

You're adorable dobs. Lol yay for kicks and hugs for whatever is going on.


----------



## DobbyForever

K so here's the selfish update will update later

Long story short, remember how around weeks 12-15 SO and I broke up and didn't talk for 3 weeks? Evidentially he went on a bender and dated some girl who basically was everything he fell in love with about me two years ago (minus being intelligent). I was hurt because I knew he slept with other people, I just didn't realized he was casually dating someone. Keep in mind, I set up three dates just never balled up and went on them. And shit hit real about how I stopped trying (which is true, I resented him so much I stopped dressing up and stopped putting in any effort in the bedroom and everything became about ttc or fighting about ttc) and this that and the other. So I basically spent all night crying.

So I reached out to my two ex cousins who were cheated on (keeping in mind we were broken up for a solid month) and my mom. Got the same consensus that I had two choices: move past it but lay down a hard his dick goes in anyone else ever we're through or leave. After 12 hours of deliberation I realized what we've had the last 4 weeks is what I want, and I want to make it work. It still hurts. I slept with someone the first time we had a break and I never owned up to it. And honestly that guy could have fathered that pregnancy due to a condom break. Then SO and I got back together two days later and DTD sans condom... anyway.

This was not long story short. I'm still really hurt for the obvious reasons but I've decided since it has not happened when we are together I'm going to try to move psssed it. He's been reassuring today.

Idk. I just feel like my ego was bruised. I knew all of this but thought it didn't bother him so I never cared enough to try harder because sometimes I hated him.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez haha, yeah I didn't have a bridal shower either. The wedding was all I wanted :)

Campn I hope your dad recovers soon. In my thoughts dear

Dobby :hugs:

Wookie will be praying for heartbeat at 7 weeks for you :)

Got to go for now but shall be back :)


----------



## Flueky88

Okay, Tex I'm sorry about bfn and temp starting to drop. Do you think DH may be scared to feel blamed if his SA was bad? 

So I got the RAV4 xle awd hybrid. I was so in love reminded me of the prius I used to own and love. It was quite spacious, I still had some knee room behind DH with front seat all the way back (I was in the back). Spacious cargo in the back. Such a dream and they had it for 4000 off msrp. It's a beautiful blue color too. Anyways, enough of me gushing. I'm getting tired and just want to wish everyone a good rest of their weekend:)


----------



## StillPraying

Glad it worked out for you Flueky!


----------



## Michellebelle

Glad you're happy with your purchase, Flueky! I had a friend who is expecting who just got the RAV4 too. I rode in it and it seemed SO spacious (especially compared to my small car), and they already had the car seat installed. I'm glad to hear it has enough room for you and DH! 

Dobs, I'm glad you guys got that worked out, even if it hurts a bit. Hopefully you guys can just move forward and start this wonderful new life!


----------



## DobbyForever

It also hurt he only stopped seeing her because she asked to be his gf and he told her that his future with me was up on the air. He said casual sex was fine but no relationship so she bailed. And it makes me wonder if she didn't would we have gotten back together or would he have slept with both of us or choose her or idk. My mom says I have to stop thinking about it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby, honestly, I would ask your SO. When my SO and I get paranoid or anything we just ask each other and clear the air. Being honest with each other about how you feel is important. I know it's hard cuz he's aspie but you gotta try to work with each other.


----------



## DobbyForever

He said it was just sex and if they dated she wouldn't last a year


----------



## shaescott

Dobby, then I would believe him. It's hard, especially when he's hurt you before, but it won't help your mental health to not believe him and be suspicious and sad.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I was in a very similar situation with DH about a year after we started dating. I also chose to stay and see if it would work. I spent a long time (too long) wondering and questioning what happened. I wanted details but I'm so thankful now that I don't know the answers to those questions. I agree with your mom. If you choose to stay and once you and SO have come to an agreement or understanding or whatever about the situation you can't bring it up. You can't get upset or mad or sad because a movie reminded you of it you can't be passive aggressive because of it. You have to let it go. You have to forgive. I'm really not one to preach or give unsolicited advice but being in that situation and nearly ruining our relationship myself I don't want you to make the same mistakes. He F-ex up but it can still work if you both want it to. 
Also, please be cautious of who you tell. People have strong opinions about this and many people will say "I would have left his a$$ so fast" but have never been in the situation. 
I hope this wasn't too much of overstepping I just have been there. And if you ever need to talk about it please feel free to message me. 

Campn- I'm so sorry I forgot to mention your dad. I hope he gets better. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, Dobby, you're best to let it go if you plan to stay with him. If you don't, both of you will just harbor resentment, suspicion, etc. :hugs: I'm sure it hurts to know the truth, though. And as far as him choosing her, etc., that's not what happened, so it's best just to accept the situation, and try to move forward. <3

Fluek- So glad you're happy with your Rav 4! I love Toyotas. I would love to get one of their minivans, but right now, we just can't afford it.

My Hannah turns 4 today! She's such a great blessing, and we love her so much. <3 On this day, 4 years ago, she was born at 11:41 a.m., 6 lbs 11.9 oz, 21 inches long. It's hard to believe!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Happy birthday to Hannah! It's Joe's tomorrow so at this point six years ago I was well into labour and mighty bloody sick of it :haha:

Dobs, like the girls said, like most people would probably say, you have two options, to stay, try to make it work and put it out of your mind, or to leave if you can't put it to rest. Staying but always having it there is not worth wasting a life on. DH cheated on me (with his best friend's girlfriend of all people) on a drug-fuelled bender when we were very early on, and then again some years later (which he only admitted a couple of years ago) because he was convinced I was sleeping with a guy from uni. I wasn't, but I probably would have if I had had the occasion, and I was certainly in an emotional relationship with him and considering leaving my DH. We talked about it, chose that what we have is worth more, and here we are, 14 years and better than ever.

I would pick up on your comment about you stopping trying - you should not blame yourself and you should not allow him to blame you either. Life gets in the way sometimes, and a good partner understands that it is not the be-all and end-all. obviously if all you ever did was have him run around after you and take him for granted, that's a different situation, but I know you didn't. You are fabulous, girl, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## TexasRider

Well temp is lower today so I know AF is coming just don't know if it will be today or tomorrow. I was pretty upset yesterday but I'm better now. 

Looks like I had good progesterone this month since my temps were so high. Either I got my O day wrong or I possibly had a chemical pg. who knows. 

Now just gotta work on DH about getting his SA. Hopefully I can get him to get it done and I can move on to my hsg.


----------



## StillPraying

Tex i hope you can get him to do the SA!

Wookie happy birthday to Hannah! :) 

Dobby I went thru the same thing. DH and I were split up for about 4 months also. When we got back together he said from the get go that we were not discussing while we were separated. That was hard for me at first because I saw the things he said about me to other women on Facebook, and then while cleaning his closet I had a box of condoms fall on me. This was all right after I lost Luke too. It was hard. But the thing is, we were separated. As much as it hurt, he wasn't wrong, and even though it sucked, I can't be upset with him, I don't have a right to.


----------



## wookie130

TexasRider said:


> Well temp is lower today so I know AF is coming just don't know if it will be today or tomorrow. I was pretty upset yesterday but I'm better now.
> 
> Looks like I had good progesterone this month since my temps were so high. Either I got my O day wrong or I possibly had a chemical pg. who knows.
> 
> Now just gotta work on DH about getting his SA. Hopefully I can get him to get it done and I can move on to my hsg.

Texas, have you ever tried one of those home kits that you can get at the pharmacy or online? I don't know how effective or accurate they are, nor do I know how much they cost...I just know that if you haven't done one of those first, perhaps that would get him comfortable with the process, at least. My DH had a SA when we were trying to conceive prior to having Hannah...we were allowed to collect the sample at home with the stuff we were given (a cup and paper sack, basically, I believe), and we had a bunch of specific instructions (no light exposure, keeping it in a certain temp range, and getting it to the lab within an hour of collecting it). I was in no mood to help DH make his "donation", so I basically unleashed some online porn at him, and let him go to it. :blush: So, perhaps if you could do it at home, and run the cup up to the lab like we did, perhaps DH would be a bit more comfortable with the idea. Definitely check into that. :) I'm sorry about the temp drop. I really hope your turn is coming, honey. I know what it's like to desperately want a sibling for your first child. :flower: I hope you get this figured out.


----------



## TexasRider

Well the problem is the lab that my doctor prefers to use is about 2 hours away from us. So we wouldn't be able to do it at home and drop it off. He says the doctor in our town that does them doesn't watch the samples long enough or something?


----------



## DobbyForever

He said it's not that SHE walked away. He could have been with her, but he told her he wanted to work things out with me. Then went on about where are my things, whose bed am I in, blah blah.

It's not even that he dated her or slept with her. It's that she highlights my insecurities. I knew I stopped treating him well years ago, but he never said anything because I was so depressed after the twins. And I do worry that yeah we have a good relationship but what happens when Ethan comes and I'm sleep deprived and working ft and basically like he said I love Ethan more than him. He wants an old lady and I want to be one but f* I'm scared I'll screw up. He promised to be open about his feelings so we don't end up broken up again but idk. Just processing still.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. You are all amazing. Green you hit the nail on the head with passive agressive. I need details to process so I asked a lot of questions. I do feel better today. I think it doesn't help that being 20 weeks today is more scary than fun for me.

I think I only want one kid. Things are so expensive here, and I want to give him everything I had growing up. We'd be stretched thin with two. I want into a single family by E being school age.

K enough ramblings from me

Tex I am so sorry. I agree maybe hubs is worried it's his sperm. Kind of like how my grandfather refused to see an oncologist he was referred to because deep down he knew he had prostate cancer and didn't want to hear it officially. Especially since your tests came back good. There are at home kits that test quantity otc. Right by the preggo tests and preseed. But it won't indicate mobility.

Wookie congrats on the amazing beta!!!!

Fluek oooo I was eyeballing a RAV4 hybrid if my mom doesn't end up selling me her Nissan Murano. So glad you like it!

Forgetting people I'm sure sorry <3


----------



## StillPraying

Happy 20 weeks dobs


----------



## StillPraying

So DH had poker night last night with some guys he works with and I guess they all drank a looooot which doesn't bother me because he never goes out with friends so I think it's good for him to socialize. Lol but he came home very hungover this am. 
Anyways, something only my USA west coast ladies will understand: In N Out burger is the cure to both a hangover and morning sickness :thumbup: lol I ordered 3 meals for us and the kids but I was the only one in the car, the poor kid taking my order hesitated and asks "um, will you be eating this in the car maam?" :rofl: guess he thought I was ordering it all for myself! :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol! Omg I have the opposite problem Still. I always get utensils for two people based on how much food I order for myself :rofl: in n out is the cure for everything. It's like windex


----------



## campn

Wook, happy birthday to your girl hun! I think with every birthday our thoughts and feelings for become so sentimental cause we realize they're developing their own personalities and we get to love them for that. 

Tex, definitely his turn to get himself checked out! Wishing you the best.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wook indeed a very merry birthday to your DD!

Campn I love that photo of J btw dunno if I mentioned it

I feel all Rosie the riveter today. Installed a bunch of stuff around the house while SO was sleeping, some of which required the use of a power drill tyvm


----------



## shaescott

I think someone said their dad was sick, I forget who, but I hope and pray that his condition improves. My parents are just barely in their 50s, and they still seem 40 to me, so it's weird to think they could get sick someday soon. They just don't look 50 to me, I guess. Sorry, being selfish talking about myself. Again, I hope he improves, much love to the family. 

It seems a lot of ladies on here have experienced a break in their relationship with their DH or SO. I have not, but I can't guarantee it'll never happen. I hope it doesn't, but your stories of being stronger now give me hope that we could get through it if it did happen. 

Dobby, congrats on 20 weeks! I'm sorry that it scares you, it probably makes it seem all the more real. Did you say if E had kicked you before you said yesterday or so that you thought he kicked? Or was that the first instance? I'm tired sorry. Been working every day. If you already answered that I apologize. 

Gotta go to bed. Meant to earlier but was having some intestinal issues. Goodnight all, much love <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I didn't answer I forgot haha. I've felt gasy flutters but this was like someone knocked two times. My brain just immediately registered it as a kick. Haven't felt it since though :(. Made the mistake of telling SO so he keeps holding my belly and asking him to kick and I'm like ummmm not how it works lol


----------



## wookie130

My DH used to live in Cali, and always talked about how much he loved In and Out Burger! Being an Iowan girl, we don't have them here. 

Dobby- I love the first movements. Pretty soon, like probably in the next 2 or 3 weeks, you'll be feeling A LOT of kicking, tapping, rolling, etc. Particularly when you lay down at night, then for baby, it becomes PARTY TIME. Oscar was a nut at night, I swear. They keep that momentum up well into the "4th trimester" (once they're newborns). Congrats on being 20 weeks!

Still- That's when you make a nice greasy breakfast for DH. Bacon, sausage, cinnamon rolls. :rofl: And then be all, "How you feeling, honey? Why aren't you eatin'?" :rofl:

So, we're in the midst of a large snowstorm...in March. Here in Iowa, we usually get several feet of snow a season, but this year, we've only had 8 inches total. Now that it's officially spring break, we are now getting dumped on. We probably have 5 inches out there in the past 7 hours or so, and our winter storm warning goes until 7 p.m. tonight. Ugh!!!! I was going to set up our veggie garden too. Oh well. It's Iowa. You never know what the weather will bring. Next week it could be 60 degrees out there. Hell, last week we were in a tornado warning. LOL.


----------



## kittykat7210

Happy birthday to wools DD! But omg I love snow I'm kind of jealous, I haven't seen snow for about 3 years! Although I probably would get annoyed with a storm XD 

Me and hubby haven't had a break, but we came close to when we lost our first. I think every relationship goes through a rough patch, my parents have, my dad was cheating on my mum for about 3 years, she gave him an ultimatum and he came crawling back and they've never been better now. They've been married for 27 years :). 

Dobs congrats on being 20 weeks!! your halfway!! And only 4 weeks from viability!! Exciting about the movement!

Campn I'm sorry your dad is ill :( I hope he gets better soon! 

Afm I've been feeling loads of movement the last 3 days, I'm pretty sure I'm feeling most movements baby makes now, it feels like someone's tickling me from the inside XD we are telling OH's parents on Wednesday which will be interesting! I've also got to find a new bikini because my boobs (now three cup sizes up XD) can no longer be squeezed into my bikini top, and we are going on a mini babymoon in a week :)


----------



## Twag

Tex - I am so sorry that was definitely a line :( and your chart damn :grr: sad to say but maybe it was a chemical :shrug: :hugs:

Wookie - Fab Betas (although I only know about these from being on BnB as we do not have them here in the UK)

Dobs - Happy 20 Weeks :happydance:


----------



## shaescott

Lol Dobby at least he cares and wants to feel him. It's cute, tbh. And I think we've all had an SO think something that was totally incorrect about pregnancy. My SO used to think that if he sucked on my boob while I was pregnant, even early on, milk would come out. *facepalm* Pretty silly. 

Wookie it's supposed to be crazy snowy tomorrow here.


----------



## wookie130

Sorry, selfish post:

So, my boobs are KILLING me. I did not have this (at all) with Oscar, but I think I had a bit of mild pain with Hannah. This time, it's pretty awful...showers are excruciating, to be honest. I'm also getting pretty nauseous already at times. I can only hope that these are all good signs, and that this baby will stick. I mean, there's nothing I can do about it...if it's not meant to be, it's not going to happen, and I'll lose it. But, I can't help but feel hopeful. I don't want to be hopeful, because it feels like I'm tempting fate. All I can do, is suppress the hardcore longing that I'm feeling, to actually hold a healthy baby at the end of this. Gosh, the first tri is tough. The anxiety ALWAYS gets me.


----------



## Twag

:hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs Dobby :hugs: but happy 20wks yay!! 

Sorry you got the temp drop Texas :( def work on SO for SA :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Wookie i know its easier said than done to say 'just relax' esp after losses, even though early pg is hard on the body, the first tri does fly by & i have such a good sticky feeling for you & this lil bean & your bloods were fab! <3


----------



## pacificlove

I did not read to catch up but just saw a commercial and thought of this thread...

Commercial said: 29% of Canadian women have an unplanned pregnancy. Pull out method is not a reliable method of contraception. This message is sponsored by Durex".. Durex is a condom brand fyi... :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry for brief update, internet is still out :growlmad:

Share hope the snow isn't too bad. You too Wook. That's how it is here, weather is super erratic. We were in the 70's the other day and snow tonight.

Baby shower was this past weekend; I definitely scored :thumbup: it was enjoyable and the chick who was originally planning it, the one that I didn't trust, never showed up.

Dobs glad you're feeling better about things. I swear sleep that rejuvenates you and gives you new perspective the next day. Omg I love sleep. I miss it so.

Wook no advice but I know odds are in your favor and iMm glad to see the first obstacle easily cleared. The anxiety is real but I feel confident you'll have a healthy little one before you know it!

Sorry all I forgot.

oH Tex, sorry to see af came after all :( I suspect a chemical. I would definitely try to convince hubs to do the at home SA at the very least. Maybe explain you feel a bit hurt that you're feeling like the effort on trying to solve this problem is landing on you almost exclusively.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Question ladies

How long did your babies sleep when they were 2-3 months old? Mine are slowing getting better at night but I feel like they hardly sleep during the day. Maybe a few very short naps. This momma is exhausted. Appreciate the extra sleep at night but I have to get stuff done during the day!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs we need a pic of your, as Dobby says, "Baby Swag" :haha: Glad you enjoyed your shower and the shady chick didn't show, better that she didn't!

PL that is hilarious! of course a condom company would say its not reliable....:rofl: How is your dad doing?

Wookie its hard to be hopeful, but the effects of positivity are amazing. Even though the anxiety is there, I chose that no matter what I would enjoy pregnancy for as long as it lasted, because theres so much unknown :hugs: I hope the first tri passes quickly for you.

Kitty how exciting to be sharing with more family! And yay for movement:happydance:

its been in the 70s here....which is awesome because we're going to Disneyland tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## claireybell

I hate to say it MrsG but Riley & Nuala both hardly sleep/slept in the day, lucky if i get an hour somedays, today she slept 20 mins or less! Nightimes it varys.. id randomly get a whole night = 4/5 hrs & thats it, Nuala is loads better now but she stirs when we go to bed & then im up/down to the cot, somenights i lay her next to me just so i get some sleep, they're always better in their own room as they dont sense you in there & then they'll sleep better.. well it did for Riley :)

Stills you lucky thing going to Disney tomorrow! Have fun momma


----------



## claireybell

Gigs did you get lotsa nice goodies at your shower ;) & ate lotsa cake hehee


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so aggro right now. Stupid f*ing daylight savings, kids were crazy all day today, SO was a whiney sick baby so I gave up my lunch break to take him soup, and now I have to go get my blood drawn because of his stupid condomless stupidity with that stupid ho because bcp and pullout why would we use a confom like ffs FFS I have 28 years without an STI and you want to put me at risk when I'm f*ing pregnant?! Chkctcykxycit

The rage is so real lol I'm like not even actually mad I just feel like I want to break shit and go Reptar on everything


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie I am so sorry that the anxiety is getting to you. Those numbers coupled with your symptoms all sound like stickiness.

PL lol omg you go Durex. That reminds me of Friends when Ross and Joey find out condoms are not 100% they should put that on the box! :rofl:

Gigs I vote shower haul/ (as still knows me so well) baby swag video! Glad you had a good time. Sorry for the flake though

Still jelllly hf at Disneyland!


----------



## gigglebox

Hahha that friends episode 

A whole swag video? Oh lawd I think I'm too lazy for that. Maybe I'll take some pics of the highlights.


----------



## pacificlove

Haha I remember that episode.. back then I thought "oh really?? Not 100%? Interesting...!"


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs the anger is REEEE ULLLL. I've been crazy irritable recently, especially with slow drivers. And some people. And my friend who gave me a super sweet gift, then pissed me off when we were getting ready to play games and she asked in front of all my friends, in a very snarky way, "So, gigs, are you going to cry this time?" Referencing my last shower. Now I'm not sure if she meant my near panic attack I had during a game, or when I got choked up when I gave a speech about my Mom being supportive of me during my high risk pregnancy...but either way, who does that? I made a snarky remark back ("I don't know (friend), are you?") referencing when she got upset and cried over something at that same shower (I have no idea what it was, but I do know alcohol was a factor). 

Anyway.

Yay Kit and Dobs for feeling kicks!!! My dear friend who is 10 weeks behind me is also feeling and increase in her flutters <3 I loved the early movements!

'Course right now he is pushing his foot into my right side and it hurts like a bitch. Not so awwwww inducing the bigger they get


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, I think I missed the fact that SO was condomless with that girl he was with during your break...I would be hostile as well. Probably more so because he should have just come clean with that prior to sleeping with you when you hooked back up. But, I do know how this stuff plays out - no one actually thinks they're at risk for an STD in the moment, nor do they think they could be spreading one to someone else. It's a lack of impulse control, really. I hope you're okay, and that all tests come back free and clear, for your sake, and for little Ethan. 

Gigs- That WAS snarky of her, sheesh. I'm glad you fired back at her. I'm in the narcoleptic/brain fog/can't-peel-myself-off-the-bed/furniture-stage of the first tri right now, but next comes the crying-or-getting-pissed-off-at-the-drop-of-a-hat. The struggle is real. Emotions are all over the map. I began watching "This Is Us" yesterday for the first time - that newer dramatic series on NBC, and omg, I was a hot mess. I was curled up on the sofa with the tissue, just having a crying party. My DH thought it was pretty funny. My son would toddle over now and again, and pat me on the head. :rofl: Geez.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah I fired back but it made me wonder in retrospect what that made me look like to my local friends who didn't know the other ladies. Oh well.

Lol, emotions. Thankfully I am generally not that crazy whilst pregnant (well, more than usual). Except recently...omg I almost cried today because our internet is back on but I couldn't connect my internet tv. And I was mad.

And then there's the hormones that overload your body after birth...now that shit was intense. I cried from pain from the incision site. I think I cried any time I felt tired. I think I cried whenever Des cried. I definitely cried when a nurse asked me if my room was too cold.


----------



## wookie130

I've been meaning to share my progression, which has been fine, especially since they are the curvy-handled FRER's, and they tend to not darken up that quickly. Fortunately, my 17 dpo line was nearly as dark as the control line, so that was encouraging.
 



Attached Files:







1489500660816-1427809577.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie excellent progression!

First of the std bloodwork is back negative thank god. I get the rest back Thursday but usually if this one is neg then the rest are as well


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- the postpartum hormones are so real. I was crying in the hospital after I had finally met Michael for the first time on like day 3 and I was having a very private moment with DH and some nurse barged in and he's like trying to get her out and she (in a very snarky voice) said sweetie why are you crying? Are you emotional? I almost ripped her head off. Maybe before you start getting sassy you read my f-ing chart and see that my other baby is in the NICU!

Dobs- glad it's negative. Hopefully you can put this stuff behind you guys now. 

Wook- beautiful progression!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg green! That would have pissed me right off!!! I'd probably tell her to get out and leave it at that.

Yay Dobs! That's great news. Hopefully that brought you some relief. Btw when is your anatomy scan?

Wookie thank you for the line porn! What fabulous progression :D

Afm...sickness has got me :( I'm trying to stave it off with vitamins but I'm coughing and can feel my body starting to get run down :( I just hope it's cold and NOT the flu!

Oh also had an appt today. Dr seems very pleased I want to try vbac :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- sorry you're feeling poorly. This time of year I always feel like crap. I think it's the new blooms. I hope it's just a cold and goes away quickly. 
Glad doctor is pleased and I hope you are able to. I can honestly say I don't really have a desire to have a vbac. lol but only time will tell. 


So has anyone spotted on birth control pills before? I never have but I am now. Which is so weird since these are the exact same pills I was on before. Does the spitting mean they might not be working as well?


----------



## DobbyForever

I only spotted on bcp when I missed a pill or two but I can't remembe

Gigs it's on Monday cuz I have to take a day off so I was like fts three day weekend. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Michellebelle

I spotted midcycle with every bcp I've ever taken, Green. My doctor tried 3 or 4 kinds before I finally was like... I'm done with this. Back to the pull out method or condoms. I'll personally never do bcp again it was so annoying. Oh, I also got a massive rash on my face and skin for about 3-5 days every cycle. Yeah. Me and bcp are not friends.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm gonna clip or tie or whatever it's called these days my tubes. Gonna ask my gyn if I can do elective c section so I can just get it done right then and there. But I'm worried since Kaiser is very anti elective c section.


----------



## Jezika

You don't want to have more kiddos, Dobs, or do you mean once you're eventually definitely done with kids?

Green I spotted all the time on BCP but that was the mini pill (progesterone-only). Like Michelle, I'll never take BCP again.

Wooks hats awesome progression. One step at a time, I know, but these are awesome steps so far.

Gosh, I remember pregnancy hormones, yikes. And even worse we're the postpartum hormones. Never experienced anything like it. All good now though, thank goodness.

AFM, I've been going on lots of play dates with mums in the area and it's been so nice meeting other people. There's so much to do with kids in this city. I conquered my fear of going to a restaurant with Tilly and taking her on the subway on my own. Next challenge is taking her into school/DH's work (same place) which is proper downtown. I may have mentioned this before, but I also want to go to the movies with her. There are special screenings where you can take babies and they have stroller parking and change tables and everything. They show the latest movies too. I also joined a fitness class for baby mamas (some you can bring baby too, but I chose the mum-only evening ones), which killll me, and I'm starting music classes with Tilly next week (yes, for three-month-olds!).

In other news, there was a tiiiiny fleck of red blood in Tilly's otherwise healthy poop this evening. I hope it's just a minor anal fissure from straining but of course it worries me.


----------



## DobbyForever

One and done for me. The price here and quality of life I want for myself and kid, can only afford one

Glad you found a nice mom's group! Hopefully whatever caused the blood resolves quickly and painlessly


----------



## wookie130

Dobby, I'm thinking of getting my tubes tied if I end up having this baby, also. I'd be getting another c-section, so they just go ahead and do it right then and there if you ask them to. I nearly had it done after Oscar was pulled out, and I am now SO GLAD that something inside of me stopped my OB from going forward with it. I just didn't feel done, even then, after just having my son. And apparently I wasn't. ;)

Yeah, I was a horrible mess after Hannah, but I attribute that more to my breastfeeding struggles than anything. I just felt like such a horrible failure, and I hated her fighting me at the breast, and resisting latching, and I think our short run with BFing was what nearly sent me over the edge. I cried all the time, I felt like a worthless mother. I moved forward, and decided to "feed the baby" [formula], and I eventually let go of the sadness from not being able to BF. Once my son came along, I didn't even try to breastfeed him, because I did NOT want any more emotional turmoil - I wanted to enjoy my baby, and focus on caring for him in the way that I could, and with tubular/IGT breasts, nursing him was never gonna be the way that would happen. So, I had a much happier post-partum period with Ozzy. I am contemplating using an SNS (supplemental nursing system) if baby #3 pans out, but I haven't decided.

Jez, you sound a lot like me when I had my first child. I had her in baby Kindermusik (which was wonderful), I belonged to a local mom's group (still do, but I have no energy or time to really spare these days), and I used to take little outings with Hannah everywhere. I'd take her to coffee shops, and just drink my coffee, and wear her in the Ergo, and talk to her, etc. Or, I'd push her around in the stroller, and take walks with her to the public library to go to baby story time, etc. Cue the pregnancy with brother a few months later, and then the birth of the brother, and things got a whole lot crazier! I did do Kindermusik with both kids when Hannah was 2, and Oscar was about 9 months, and a speed crawler, and that was not for the faint of heart...I was by myself, and I felt like I was chasing one, and chasing the other, and neither were getting much out of it. Those story times at the library? Ozzy's fussy time. I'd end up having to walk/bounce him in the back of the children's section in the Tula, while keeping an eagle-eye on Hannah, who wanted to actually participate in the finger plays, songs, and stories. It was difficult. 2 kids under 2 is really no joke. I am under no illusion that 3 kids 4 and under will be any easier, believe me. But gosh, those sweet days when it was just Hannah as a baby and me! I love my family NOW, but those early days as a new mom were just so precious. Precious, and a whole lot easier than the days we're having lately. LOL!

Green- I would have back-handed that bizsnatch. I mean, seriously, get the heck on out of there, woman!!!


----------



## Twag

Wooks I totally agree I feel bad for Izzy because with Elliot I did all of those things too but with 2 under 2 was so much harder to do those things :shrug: and timings would be at nap times etc :dohh: although a few times I put Izzy in the moby wrap and took Elliot to some softplay so he could wear himself out a bit :thumbup:
It is a nice age now that both are walking etc as we can go to the park etc and they are starting to play together (makes life a little easier lol)

I am still an emotional wreck I cry at adverts, reading things on BnB, reading things on FB - sad films are a no go area seriously a mess!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the healthy juju y'all. I'm definitely sick though :( fortunately it does not seem to be the flu, thank goodness. Hubs was going to take off work to take care of Des but his coworker called out because his daughter is sick :( so hubs is trying to take a half day at least. 

I'm so overwhelmed. I have so much to do. :( 

Dobs I don't want to sway you one way or another but I'd serious think about a tubal before doing it. That's a very permanent decision! Your financial situation may change, or your desire for another may kick in. You might move out of state to a more affordable area (or in state). I don't want to lecture, just want to give you food for thought as someone who was set on it but changed my mind 3 years later.

Bcp doesn't work on me. I get two periods on it, a natural one then the chemically induced one on the placebo pills. Thus I still get breakthrough bleeding on continuous bcp. So it's back to pull out for us when this baby is born!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I appreciate it. Teachers are paid on a salary schddule, so I know exactly what my pay and retirement will be. Sure, SO could could make more but once we buy a house that payment will be upwards of 7-8k a month. I will always want more kids the same way I want more dogs, but at the end of the day I'll be happy with one. And honestly I don't see tubal as permanent. My mom had a botched tubal and she had my twin brothers via ivf. But honestly the only reason I don't want one is fear of creating a spoiled monster lol. I have no desire to be pregnant again. I want my breasts done next summer. I want a house within 3-5 years. I might as well quit my job if we have two kids. None of that sounds appealing to me. I'd rather have one perfect kid and a bunch of dogs than two kids scraping by for cash. This is something I had in the back of my mind for years. I wanted two, but once I bought my condo I started realizing how incredibly challenging it is to have two kids in the Bay Area the way I want to raise them. My parents spent $7k just to send my brothers on the 8th grade trip to D.C. Each Boy Scout weekend cost them $500-600. SO and I love to travel. Not to mention college. I don't want to scrape and save. I want to be like my parents who just drop 10-15k and don't care.

And I'll just tell E when he asks I can't have more kids. He can have a puppy instead :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

weird double post but financially SO's ex boss makes 750k a year with a stay at home wife. He doesn't even live in the city I want to, and he complains all the time about how he wishes his wife would get a job because they have two kids and they live paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## campn

Gigs, oh I would have gotten so irritated too! I hope she meant it in a funny light way and just didn't come out right, still, good job on telling her the same thing. 

Green, no birth control for me either, at least no hormonal one. I'm thinking condoms cause why is it just MY job to prevent pregnancy, but not his? &#129300;

Wook, great progression! I'm so sorry about your breastfeeding struggle, I'm not sure what IGT is, but I went through something so similar with my first, him screaming as turning purple, and those feelings of worthlessness and complete failure then didn't help I felt selfish for wanting to breastfeed. I was terrified I would also fail with Juliette but luckily experience was on my side this time. I def encourage you to try with this baby! 

Dobby, kids are expensive no joke! Don't think I could get my tubes tied though (I'm in my 20es still!) and I'm like whatever's meant to be will be, even if I try to prevent I could always end up pregnant! Also I've learned not to let only the financial burden stop me, cause there will always be financial issues, unless you're a kardashian! :D I really think once this baby is like 4 months old, you'll get a baby fever again! 

Jez, you're super mom! I was terrified of going anywhere alone with Ben! Most I've done with going to la leach league meetings, park, church, and that's it really! Our downtown back then was downtown Chicago and it was hectic! 

Hopefully I didn't forget anyone! Sorry.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs totally understand where you're coming from but just a heads up kaiser might not do it. Not all kaisers/ doctors are the same but some won't unless you are a certain age and/or have a certain number of kids already. My friends was 30 or 3 kids or therapy and waiting to make sure it's what you truly want since it is permanent. So I can see them saying no since you're pregnant (which comes with all kinds of hormones) and asking. 

Jez- love the mommy group! I keep telling DH I want mommy friends but it's hard to get out with TWO babies. 

Thanks ladies on the birth control advice. No other side effects minus the spotting so maybe I'll just email my doc and see what she says.


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi ladies! Just wondering if any of you have experience with breech or transverse babies who got into the right position at this stage in the game?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I'm hoping that they let me. I brought it up several times over the last few years, but now I'm 100%. If they don't do it, I'll be getting it done private practice. I have to look into it more, but I don't think they can legally refuse it. It's my body and my right. They can resist and force counseling or research or classes, but I think it's within my patient rights to get it done. And if it isn't i have a semi retired lawyer as a stepdad I'm not afraid to use.

I've had baby fever my whole life and I don't think it goes away. But there's a difference of omg how cute versus I actually want one. Which is where the puppy analogy fits in perfectly. I want a puppy, they are cute and cuddly, then you take it home and realize you bit off more than you can chew and it ends up back at the pound. Except you can't return a kid lol

Future someone had concerns about a late stage flip and it worked out in the end but I forget who


----------



## M&S+Bump

Future, Nathaniel was flipping between transverse and head down at 35 weeks still - not sure when he settled head down but he was ok by 39 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah googled it. It's my right to get it, they can make me jump through hoops but end of day they can't refuse it because it violates state and federal given rights and can be considered sex discrimination.


----------



## wookie130

Campn- IGT stands for "Insufficient Glandular Tissue", and some other medical sources cite it as "tubular breasts", meaning, that my milk glands are malformed, and I am physically unable to produce milk. It is a medical condition, and it prevents me from being able to breastfeed...so I could "try" to breastfeed, but my baby will not be getting much nourishment. Between both breasts, I was only pumping 5 ml's between BOTH breasts in a 20 minute pumping session...that's not even close to 1/2 an ounce. My daughter wouldn't latch, probably because she instinctively knew nothing was there. It was frustrating, but I now know that I did literally everything I could do to nurse, and my body just isn't going to allow it to happen. IGT is not terribly common, but, it happens.

Dobby- Obviously it's your body, your life, and your choice. But, I will suggest that you have THIS baby first, and wait a little while before making the decision to get a tubal. Brad and I contemplated having Hannah remain an only child...look how that panned out. Once she hit about 6 or 7 months, the ache to add a sibling really took hold of me. It isn't something you can always predict. And similar to what I told Shae on here, life sometimes has other plans, and it can take you in directions you could not have envisioned for yourself...it's weird like that. In a few years, perhaps you will be with someone else. Perhaps that someone else wants to try having kids with you, and then you can't imagine not starting a family with that person. It could happen. It happened to me! Or maybe something really clicks with your current SO, and he decides HE'S not done sometime in the future with children. I'm just sayin'. ;) But, your body, your choice, ultimately.

I don't love hormonal birth control, either. The side effects suck most of the time, and I think it messes with my body too much. DH and I haven't been on any contraception since we were dating...we've always just used natural family planning to ttc or prevent.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The older I get, the more I resent that it is always seen as a woman's responsibility to prevent pregnancy and put up with all the side effects of birth control, when we already have to deal with periods and everything else. 

If my DH doesn't want any more kids, he knows where the snip clinic is. I have no intention of doing anything permanent to my body or putting extra hormones in it ever again. I know how much I've changed from 18 to 25 to now, and even smaller intervals in between - I have no way of knowing how I'll feel or where I'll be in 10 years (can't think of anything more terrifying tbh than the thought that life right now is what it will always be) and life has this funny way of looking at our plans, laughing and messing them right up.


----------



## wookie130

M&S- I could not agree with you more, on contraception, or on the direction life takes us. There are no guarantees, that's for sure!


----------



## campn

Wook- there's nothing you should feel bad about hun, you can't help it! There's nothing else you could have done, baby has to eat and you did exactly this! I was formula fed and I turned out perfect you know :D I've major respect for you. 

I'm also with wook on this, you don't know how long a relationship will last, and you don't want a life sentence. Also one thing that I'm going through right now is having a very sick parent, and I don't know what I would do if I didn't have my siblings to go through it with me, I'd probably be a hermit somewhere. Friends and extended family are great, but they won't be feeling your pain like your own sibling.


----------



## wookie130

Campn- How is your dad? I've been wondering how things have been going with him. :hugs: You made another good point about siblings...this has always been on the back of my mind with my own children, and it came up in conversation when we contemplating baby #2...do I really want the burden of my (or DH's) care to fall just on Hannah, or do I want her to have someone to go through all of that with, and to have support? For us, we chose to give her someone to go through her childhood with, and hopefully that bond will be taken into their adult lives, too. However, there is nothing wrong with being an only child, or having an only child...it's just a different way to grow up. I'm just saying that for my own family, that wasn't our choice. Actually for me, it's the opposite mentality. Now that I had one child, that basically made me want MORE children. Like, at this point, I kind of want to fire out babies like their flyin' out of a t-shirt gun.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't have a lot to compare with but the contrast between my own family and DH's is incredible - my mum and dad sacrificed and worked all the hours of the day to give us a high standard of living (eventually, we started off dirt poor) we had holidays and a nice house, computers and games etc. Life threw a curveball, and we went from a comfortable enough family of four, to a rich by most people's standards family of three. I doubt my mum will have considered the time she spent working time well spent when she was on her death bed at 42. We went through uni with no debt and my dad is mortgage free with a house valued at £300k+ (a lot of money in these parts, enough to buy 3-4 small family homes) and can rock up to the local Merc dealership and trade in his two-year old car for a newer model and pay cash, just because he feels like it.

I'd rather have my mum back than any of the above. 

DH on the other hand always had one parent at home, his father went through a lot of unemployment and his mum was a cleaner. They had mum, dad and seven children in a three-bed terraced house with one bathroom and living room. No money, no holidays, no new clothes. 

The siblings and parents all still live close and everyone sees each other just about weekly. There's always someone to help with anything, or to call, or just go round for a cup of tea. Mum and dad are retired and comfortable, most siblings grew up to have professional jobs - but most importantly, they look out for each other. My kids are grandchild numbers 11, 12 and 13 (and 15 to be) have a hoard of cousins to grow up with as well as each other.

It's not for everyone but it was certainly something new for me when I met him, and no prizes for guessing which family model we're going for &#128521;


----------



## DobbyForever

Wook I second campn you cannot beat yourself up over that. You did what was best for your babies, and that's what matters. :hugs:

Campn second how is he doing?

I don't want more kids. If I change my mind we can afford ivf, but the reality is neither of us wants a second. This isn't his choice. Even if I wasn't with him, I don't want more kids. I knew in my heart the moment I got pregnant this was going to be my only kid. We talked about it and decided it's just not what we want. It's shallow, but it's true. Money matters to us. Having the body I want matters to me. I wouldn't sacrifice motherhood in its entirety for those things, but I am happy to be one and done for them. It's not worth it to me, and I'm not scarficing the high quality of life the three of us would have to have another kid. It's selfish but I'm a selfish person lol. But I mean it I will always have that ping because of my abandonment issues or need to care for something that loves me unconditionally, but it really can be solved by getting a puppy. Or a fish tank. Or kitten. Or a pony. And I know you all say life messes up your plans... it hasn't messed up mine. Like I said before I laid out what I wanted at 12 and my life now is pretty much aligned to that. I want things, I get what I want. Yes, siblings are siblings but I disagree. Your friends and close family can replace siblings. If my mom stopped as plans, my older brother and I have almost no relationship. There's no guarantee that just because you are siblings means you will be close. And plenty of my brothers friends were closer to them than their own brothers. Kids adapt. I know it probably sounds sudden but this has been something in my mind for ten years that the reality and sacrifices of a second kid may not be worth it to me. And now that I'm here, I know it's not worth it to me.

He has offered to get snipped. But I would rather just tie my tubes and quite frankly if I can elect to do a c section I would rather. Two birds one stone. I have control issues.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby, I don't think it's selfish to only want one child. I don't think it's selfish to want to give your one child a good standard of living rather than two children a poor standard of living. Just know that children care more about their parents loving them and spending time with them, specifically at a young age, than they care about fancy electronics and an expensive house. So while giving Ethan a good standard of living is awesome, make sure to spend some quality time with him as he grows up. He'll want it. Not to tell you how to raise your kid or anything but like, kids need love and attention. Though I figure you plan to give him love and attention as much as you can without sacrificing your job. And it's okay for your job to be a big priority, just make sure your child is the top priority when it comes down to it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Shae. I agree. It's a big reason I went into teaching. I'm going to transfer to the high achieving school closer to my house and my kid will go there. He'll just walk over to my classroom at the end of the day. I'll be getting a sling so I can tote him around all day while doing chores. I imagine him being sick of me by middle school :rofl: Between us and the grandparents (both baby obsessed and first grand kid and less than an hour away) this kid is like never gonna have alone time which sounds like maybe not a good thing. Can you have too much attention? 0.o


----------



## campn

Dobby, promise we weren't trying to "convince" you. It's your body and life and money, none of us are paying your bills so you the one deciding that, I think we are all just giving our own perspective on family dynamics, and families come in all different shapes. You do you. 

It's not good news on my dad, he's got stage 4 liver cirrhosis because of hepatitis C that got years ago. He's had 2 liver transplants. The second one was in 2013. Not sure what else could be done. He's probably got a year left if he's lucky, a year of dying a slow painful death. 

Thank you all ladies, I probably won't be posting on here anymore, but wishing everyone the best.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hugs Campn. I lost my dad around this time last year to cancer. It's such a struggle watching them suffer and trying to be there. If there is anything that can be done, I hope it can. Otherwise, i hope he's not in much pain. My thoughts are with you and your family. I know it's so tough.


----------



## DobbyForever

Campn I second Michelle. I am so sorry to hear that. You take care of yourself and your family. We're here if you ever need us. 

As for convincing honestly wouldn't love you girls if you didn't make sure I thought it through. So no harm no foul.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn, I really hope by some miracle things turn around, another transplant becomes available, something...I am so, so sorry to read this news. Do what's best for you but know you will be very missed should you choose to not post anymore :hugs: all the very best to you and your family.


----------



## wookie130

Campn- I am so very sorry to hear about your dad, and his health issues. He is very lucky to be supported and cared for by you, and your family...hopefully that will bring him peace at this time. Don't forget that YOU matter too - take care of yourself. You will be deeply missed on here, hon! We are here if you need ANYTHING!


----------



## shaescott

Dobby it's actually a parenting argument, whether you can give a child too much attention. I say when they're a baby, no, you can't. As they get older, you have to make sure you allow them to gain a sense of independence at the same time as not depriving them of attention. Your situation sounds awesome for giving E lots of love and attention. You work while he's at school, and are available when he's not. Sounds perfect. 

Campn, I'm so terribly sorry about your dad. I cannot begin to imagine the pain you're feeling right now, but please know that we are all here for you if you ever want to talk about it or even distract yourself from it. We'll miss you dearly, especially the photos of gorgeous Juliette (she's absolutely darling). You, your dad, and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Whatever happens, I pray that your father will be well taken care of and that he will not be in pain.


----------



## shaescott

*Selfish post* 
(I feel like I'm constantly selfish posting I'm sorry I'm really selfish agh)

I'm worried there's something wrong with my BBT thermometer. I've been inconsistent with temping this cycle, but the temps I have are all super close together. It was working last cycle so I'm not sure if my body is just insanely stable or if it's broken. It worked two weeks ago to tell me I had a fever... 

I'm trying to figure out how to start the choir club for college before the school year actually starts. I could post asking if anyone was interested on the class of 2021 page but then it would only be seen by incoming freshmen. I'll have to see if there's someone I can email who's in charge of student activities. 

SO is having a bit of a crisis of faith. When we met, he wasn't really religious. He was raised Lutheran, but in the beginning of our relationship he seemed to hate the church and he even said that he believed in, but hated, god. When he was in middle school he prayed about his friend's safety cuz his friend had been being reckless with drug dealers and was suicidal and shortly after his friend was killed by a drug dealer whom the friend purposely provoked as a means of suicide. He lived in a really shitty town for that to happen when he was like 12... the friend was like 15-16 though. Anyway, that's why he hated god. He also prayed for his dog who was sick for unknown reasons and she immediately got worse and died soon after. Autopsy was inconclusive. Basically the only times he prayed, shit hit the fan. So he hated god. Recently he's been identifying as Lutheran even though he doesn't go to church. Like, a while back, he identified as Lutheran in college applications, and I asked him why cuz he normally was kinda agnostic-ish and he said he kinda identified with it. He told me recently that he wants to be married by a Lutheran pastor he knew growing up who encouraged questions and was very kind to him. I asked him about it recently and he said he's extremely confused about what he believes right now, he basically has no clue, but he seems to be identifying as Lutheran even though he's not sure what he believes. I wish he would talk to me about it more :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae :hugs: that's weird about the temps. I have had a few days like that but not that many. It's totally flat lined. Could be stress? I know stress did weird things to my bbt. Do you have anything thermometer to try? Even if it isn't a bbt.

As for SO, maybe he doesn't talk because he is probably isn't sure what he is thinking. Maybe he has stopped blaming god and is slowly learning to have faith again? Can be a scary, guilt ridden process. But I'm just pulling it out the butt. Only he can tell you so I'm sorry he's closed up right now. I hope he opens up more soon 

Afm long story short SO told his parents. His dad was chill, even said he'd like to come out and have lunch. His mom lost her crap and locked herself in her room like a child, but it's a lot to process so can't blame her. She wears the pants though so it's a toss up how this plays out long term.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Campn :hugs: :hugs: Hepatitis and cirrhosis is brutal. I hope at least your dad can be as comfortable as possible - and at least he has everyone there for him, I'm sure his perfect grandchildren will be bringing him a lot of joy right now. 

Shae - from what I remember, Lutheran is a deeply uncomfortable religion. I came away with a huge hang up about God and religion in general and spent a long time refusing to even set foot in a church for any reason, then ending up in tears if I had to. I've mellowed in my old age to a pretty confident belief that there is no gods of any kind, spirits maybe but no heaven or hell or any of the other variants, but that it is an inbuilt human need to believe in something bigger than yourself and to attribute meaning to everything. My DH was in his 30's before he started believing, got baptised, the whole lot, and now it's his life and brings a lot of comfort to him. Religion is a very personal thing and I really don't think there's anything one person can say to another about it. He'll talk when he's ready, if he wants to.


----------



## gigglebox

The words of the day: mental digestion.

Shae, give him time to sort out his thoughts on it and I'm sure he'll confide in you later. Sounds like he's just starting to sort things in his head. I know as a woman you want to talk it out with him but as he's a dude, you might should leave the subject be and let him come to you.

Does your facebook have a 2017 graduates/alumni page you could look into?

Dobs, i'm sure she'll sing a different tune when she digests the news a bit. Is this the first grandkid on SO's side?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Campn- all the ladies said it so well so I'll just say I'm so sorry and your whole family is in my thoughts. 

Dobs- that's ridiculous. She's an ash I don't care what's going on she can't lock herself in the bathroom like a child. Someone should probably tell her to grow up. 

Shae- I had time where my temps were super close. But I would maybe check with another thermometer like dobs said.


----------



## claireybell

FutureMrs said:


> Hi ladies! Just wondering if any of you have experience with breech or transverse babies who got into the right position at this stage in the game?

Future, Riley was Footling breech & it wasnt discovered until i was literally 38wks!! They tried turning him but unsuccessful.. if breech or transverse is caught early enough theres a good chance baby will move but if they were comfy there, they will always move back :-/ they shifted Riley from under my right rib to my left but 20 mins after out of theatre he had bobbed back over to the right! Do i had planned csection at 39+2 :) planned ones are very chilled, is baby poss breech/transverse then?


----------



## claireybell

Camps, massive hugs & love to you & your family hun! We'll all be here if you need us <3


----------



## Twag

Future - both of mine were breech until about 35 weeks and then they turned :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Well her problems are..
I'm black and Asian not white, blonde, and catholic so how dare I taint their bloodline
We're cohabiting before marriage
We're having a kid out of wedlock
But mostly she had hoped he would have broken up with me but he didn't so she threw a tantrum 

His dad said she will come around eventually, especially once the baby is born. This will be her first and only grandchild. His older brother (40) and wife have decided not to have kids. Mentioning age because I feel like people tell me he can change his mind but usually by 40 you're pretty much made up. And we're only the one. 

But evidently his dad perked up (he has health issues so he only has a handful of years and basically mailed it in) when SO mentioned hockey, and his dad was like I'll hit up my Sharks connections and teach him to skate. His mom yelled at him for accepting it. Like b* I'm almost 21 weeks pregnant you don't get a vote this was courtesy. I know how much grandparents love that newborn phase so I told SO to tell her months before I was due so she wouldn't miss out. 

In the words of Outkast roses smell like boo boo and she's a crazy b*


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies! CB yes she is transverse right now, has been comfy in that position for a while it seems I have an ultrasound at 35 weeks to see what shes up too and they may try to move her, which terrifies me lol and is apparently only successful half the time. Seems she has lots of time though so hopefully she can get herself positioned right. We have no family here so the recovery with a section would be difficult for me


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I think of teen mom and how a lot of those moms are angry and not supportive then totally melt once they meet baby

Future still time, plus a 50% success rate is not too shabby!

Afm at the dr's right now, just been swabbed to test for the flu and waiting on results.


----------



## gigglebox

Mother trucking flu :growlmad: they gave me some Rx to speed up the duration of illness...? Never heard of it but hoping it helps. Unfortunately this means I'll probably have to cancel my painting class this weekend :( which really sucks as we really need the extra money :(


----------



## wookie130

Gigglebox, if it's Tamiflu, it may not work...do you think it's Tamiflu? I hope you feel better soon, dear. No fun.

Shae- I agree he will talk when he's ready about his faith, and where that is leading him.

I myself am Lutheran, as is my husband, and we attend our church regularly. Our faith is very important to us, and while I could get offended about people making comments about how the Lutheran faith is this or that, I'll just accept that perhaps it's not for everyone, and that we all are entitled to our own opinions. :)

Dobby- Haters gonna hate! Potatoes gon' potate! :rofl: She'll probably be highly annoying once the baby does arrive, ESPECIALLY since this is her one and only grandchild...that adds a dimension of grammy-zilla that I would personally want to avoid, but...meh. Hopefully she's respectful of yours and SO's wishes as parents once E is born, but if she isn't, and is all lockin' herself up in her room and whatnot (lol), what can you do? Lay down the parental hammer, that's WHAT! LOL!

I took the kids this morning to some indoor $1 spring break swim session at our local sportsplex. It was an hour of eagle-eye supervision, getting splashed mercilessly, shivering, and locker room changing hell (which was mostly my 2 year-old's fault), but yeah. We are now home, under a blanket, on the sofa, watching The Little Mermaid for the 68,000th time. :cloud9: Spring break rules so much.


----------



## gigglebox

I want to do swim lessons with Des but that sounds terrible! I am generally not a huge fan of other people's kids, though...

I think it's the generic form of tamiflu. Nurse said it's most effective if taken within 24 hours of onset of symptoms, which I'm right on the cusp of so we'll see. I don't really care about my misery as long as Levin stays safe.

On the plus side I'm getting in quality Harry Potter reading time :thumbup: despite holding the book being a bit draining on my weakened from illness arms...


----------



## wookie130

Future, Hannah was transverse until around 36 or 37 weeks, and then she went head-down on her own. At 32 weeks, you still have a lot of time. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want to do infant swim lessons with the boys. They love water so much but my concern are the chemicals in the pool. There's someone near by who does one on one I think I'll be reaching out once they get a little older. I've read between 6 months and a year is the best time to start. Obviously they don't swim they just splash around and get used to the water and they teach them to roll over and float and wait for help. There's a pool on our property that's gated but it would still be nice. 

I hope you feel better soon gig. Sometimes the flu goes fast so hopefully you can still manage your class. 

Dobs- oh so she's a childish racist.... that makes it better. I'm sure she'll come around but I still think she's a terrible person. 

AFM- I'm basically back at my pre-pregnancy weight. I started eating healthier and slowly slowly starting to work out again. I'm so out of shape it's embarrassing.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Sorry selfish post ahead.


I went yesterday to have my yearly done. I have switched to a new OB because the one I had prior didn't accept my insurance so I switched to a new one. He seems okay and even told me about an older patient (49) of his last year who started a new relationship and ended up pg unexpectedly. She didn't think she could get pg so wasn't using any birth control! I am 45 right now but will be 46 in Aug so I know that my time is running short to get pg.

I have had a fibroid for many years now and last year when I had my yearly done, my OB told me that my uterus was the size of a 12 week pregnancy. I thought my fibroid had just gotten bigger so I told my new OB about it yesterday. He checked my uterus, too, and said it was 11 cm. He had me do an ultrasound to check it out. The tech said she couldn't see any fibroids but that she could tell my uterine walls were rough and not smooth. So apparently I have several small fibroids but my new OB doesn't seem to think it will interfere with me conceiving.

I told my DH about the Dr. visit and the ultrasound. He has now decided that we can't afford to have a baby :( I don't want to give up trying just yet. But then again I think it has been 5 years now and I have only been able to get pg that one time but had a m/c and that was 3 years ago. :cry:

Sorry for the selfish post. I just needed to vent.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- tamiflu is expensive and I didn't think there was a generic? But maybe I'm wrong. Either way the flu sucks pregnant or not. 

Gosh this has been a crazy week for spring break. Dr appointment today and daughter is diagnosed with Autism. Granted she's on the cusp of the scores needed to be diagnosed. So high functioning to be sure (even though the dr said they don't use that term anymore) but whatever. My Inlaws are having a hard time dealing. They think the doctors are full of shit and nothing is wrong with her. No speech problems blah blah. I'm like ummm it's not normal for her to be doing some of the stuff she does. Like who quotes the movie Trolls over and over and over without it being on? Etc anyway it's done and now maybe the school will be able to give her support services if she needs them. Aide in class during learning time to keep her focused etc. our school won't test until they are 7 and by then she could be pretty far behind. 

Tomorrow is ENT appt- may need a third set of tubes. Ugh


----------



## wookie130

Ah, Texas. :hugs: I hope your LO gets all the help and support she needs to be successful...and you need support, also!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry about the diagnosis tex, but if shes on the cusp then she'll have really good opportunities, I know a lady (used to go to my school) on the brink of autism and she is now a veterinary nurse :) make sure she gets assitence where needed and i'm sure she will thrive :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I know the school don't test until 7 (which is bs btw) but if you have a diagnosis at least get a 504 for her. Is she behind right now? If it's affecting her they legally need to accomadatw her. I'd keep hounding them. Maybe wook can weigh in more but that just does not sound right to me. I knew plenty of kinders who had aides for ADHD or autism

So many typos


----------



## kittykat7210

dobby I dont know if thats an american thing but I never got any help for my ADHD at school, not really even any recognition. I think unless you can prove the falling behind is due to the disorder they don't really help you. but that might just be my school (my school was rubbish)


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry I have been away so long ladies. Just been really blah and not feeling up to much of anything. Took forever to ovulate and I am either 11 or 12 dpo and had a 1 spot of possible IB yesterday. Was tiny(like the size of an apply seed or so) but BFN yesterday and today. No AF but mild cramps last two days so I dunno what's up.Only time will tell.

Tex sorry to hear about the news but with good direction and such she can still thrive and be whatever she wants. 

I haven't read back and not feeling up to it lol so just gonna be here.


----------



## TexasRider

She already has an Iep for speech so technically she is already classified as SPED. We had already talked with her head start teacher about her going to the classroom with the aide for learning one next year. 2 classes have an aide they split time with that way the aide is there for learning time. I'm gonna read up on my rights and stuff I'm a teacher and I know a little but not a lot. She's doing way better than 2 years ago before head start


----------



## DobbyForever

Speech iep is a good way in to getting tested for additional resources. I would get her on a 504 for the autism though especially if they are dragging their feet testing her.

Wait I'm remembering if a parent requests testing the school MUST test and respond within so many weeks. They can't refuse to test her based on her age especially if you have a diagnosis and speech iep and she is behind academically. I remember because my resource team got pissed a parent requested testing and it threw off their whole schedule/they were panicking to get it done
https://ldaamerica.org/advocacy/lda...on-of-a-child-for-special-education-services/


----------



## gigglebox

Tex I completely feel for you, I have wondered about Des being high functioning too due to speech issues (and he too quotes movies and things allll the time). But with good intervention comes good results :) if she's not severely autistic then there's no reason she can't have a completely normal, happy, independent life :thumbup: 

Lady, so sorry about the news :( it sounds to me like the fibroids very well could be causing the infertility. I know hubby is reluctant to move forward but can you get a second opinion?


----------



## TexasRider

Well this isn't a bomb shell so to speak. I've been asking doctors since she was 2 if they thought she could be autistic and no one ever acknowledged me either that or they said she could just be delayed cause of her surgeries. Finally I had a speech pathologist (she sits on the autism board at the children's hospital) tell me that she highly suspected autism and I was on the referral list for about a year before they called for the appointment and then it was 4 months from that call till the appointment. So if anything it's just confirmation of what I knew already 

She is so stinking smart and definitely high functioning. I just feel for her cause I know it will be tough growing up but I am determined to make sure she has all the tools to succeed in life and not be taken advantage of.


----------



## pacificlove

Tex sorry to hear about the official diagnosis, however I believe that autism today isn't seen the same way as 30 years ago, give the grandparents a bit of time to adjust.

Mrs G, yay for pre pregnancy weight!! Are you planning on loose more before the next baby? 
I now really have to watch my weight loss before it becomes too much.

Afm, Logan is now 4 months and has his check up tomorrow. Assuming my scale is somewhat correct, Logan should weigh in at just under 17lbs.
He has figured out how to turn onto his belly and loves to show off his new skill at any given chance!


----------



## StillPraying

Shae I've learned when it comes to topics like religion and politics (and for some that's pretty much the same thing lol), it's better to let guys talk when they are ready. Or like my husband, they don't go past the surface when it comes to religion. 

Dobs I think if you know you only want one baby then it's very mature to ensure you don't have any accidents. I wish more people thought that way. I could care less what people's reasons are, it greatly upsets me when people have their 4th "oops" baby and complain that they're pregnant "again" as if they have no clue how it happened. I'm not talking about people who are okay with an oops. More the people who have 4 kids with 4 different baby daddies. 

Campn so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: I hope things get better for him soon. I'm glad you have siblings to lean on in a time like this!

M+s I've told DH that if he didn't want anymore babies he had to go get snipped, otherwise it's pullout and natural preventing because bc and I do not get along.

Don't remember who asked about spotting on bc...i bled with all bc pills after having kids. Even the low hormone ones.

Tex i hope you can get your dd the assistance she needs! What is the reasoning for waiting until children are 7 to officially test them for autism? Not sure what quoting movies has to do with autism, My 5 year old has always done that and she's not autistic. Is it like a certain way they do it?

Peace glad to see you're back! 

Gigs sorry about the flu. I hope whatever rx they gave you helps!

And that's all I remember because I read like 10 pages lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex hugs. I have a high functioning autistic boy in my class. He gets gold honor roll, earned multiple awards, had friends, overall seems to do well. He occasionally dies wtf things but compared to his immature peers he has far less wtf moments. He's even got really good at controlling his frustration. I hope the grandparents get over it. She is still her. This doesn't change who she is. Hopefully they just need time. Like someone said back on their generation it was super stigmatized but not so much now

Pl aww yay four months and a new skill

I'm starving today. I can't stop eating. Not gonna lie my pan seared snack with corn on the cob and sautéed garlic mushrooms was on point


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- it sounds like the official diagnosis will help your DD so that is a good thing. Luckily you're a teacher and already know a little but about how it works. 

Pacific- I definitely want to loose more. We aren't officially have a 3rd yet. DH has only promised to have a serious talk about it in a year or so. So we shall see. But in the meantime I want to keep eating healthy and working out. We have a wedding to go to in about 6 months and I'd like to be down about 40 pounds. So that's my goal.


----------



## kittykat7210

if its not rude to ask, how much did you guys lose after birth (like straight away or a few days after) and has your body permanently changed?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs :X food talk

Green that's a tough but very obtainable goal, 40lbs in 6 months :thumbup: do you have a plan?

Kit, I gained a lot with pregnancy 1 (60lbs). In the first week pp I dropped 20lbs. In the weeks following I dropped about 23 more and that was where I sat until I started modifying my diet and working out. Then I lost about 45lbs and was in the best shape of my life.

My body is absolutely different but not in any obvious ways. My stomach stretched and has loose skin. Stretch marks a plenty. I feel like I carry more weight in my ass now, too.


----------



## kittykat7210

thanks gigs, I'm unsure if my body will change that much, since I'm planning to only gain 25lbs in my pregnancy and my body has previously been up 100lbs, but I know its different after a baby, I'm now up 6lbs at 17 weeks, which is higher than for target but looking back I have had a slightly indulgent few weeks, back on the fruit and veg now though!


----------



## Flueky88

Campn I'm so sorry about your father's poor health. You and your family will be in my thoughts.

Texas I hope dd can get the help she needs. Glad to hear she's higher functioning though. Hope she doesn't need another surgery for her ears, ouch.

Pacific I bet he's so cute rolling around :)

Greenie way to go on weight loss. Hope you can reach your goal, I tried to focus on short term goals and that helped me when I felt overwhelmed;)

Kitty never been post partum so can't really say. 

Dobby sorry about SO'S mother acting like a toddler throwing a tantrum. I grew up almost like an only child because my brother lived 800 miles away. I saw him 2 months in the summer and 2 weeks Christmas break. Personally I felt so lonely not having him around after school. You have the decide what is right for you though. You are right that some siblings have no interest in bonding, so yeah. Sorry I can't seem to get my thoughts out clearly. 

Gigs sorry about the flu, I had it the past 2 years. I've been trying my best to avoid this year. Last year I took tamiflu about 36 hours after onset of flu and it worked wonders! The time before I took maybe 50 hours after onset and it didn't really do diddly squat. 

AFM I have my glucose test this morning, blah. I'm not too concerned. I've gained 14 lbs if you count the 7 lbs I lost during first trimester and had to regain. If not only 7 lb gain. I'm overweight some so I shouldn't gain much during pregnancy . I've also not been really fond of sweets other than fruits. Well I better get ready, wish me luck and sorry for anyone I forgot:)


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck on your test, Fluek! It certainly is disgusting...but chasing it with water helps.


----------



## FutureMrs

Texs, so sorry sweetie! Although having a diagnosis often does help.

Campn sorry to hear about your dad as well, you and your family are in my thoughts!

Kit glad you asked I have been wondering that as well! When did you guys notice stretch marks as well? I have none yet so hoping I can ward them off.


----------



## gigglebox

I can't recall when my stretch marks showed, maybe around week 30 last time? They started on my butt and lower belly. None so far this time, but I hear even if you avoid them in pregnancy they can pop up during labor.

I found an old thread on opinions of only children for some thought food. I created this thread almost 2 years ago when I was debating a second kiddo. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2325313-calling-all-only-childs-single-children.html


----------



## wookie130

Tex- It amazes me that the school waits until 7 to test...best practice supports early intervention and identification for kids on the spectrum, and the earlier, the better. This process does vary from state to state, however. If your dd is only receiving speech services currently, and she has no identified needs in reading, math, written language, behavior, or functional/adaptive skills, then I would leave things be, and see how it goes with the aide in her classroom. If things aren't going well, you can always request a meeting with the IEP team to possibly add goal areas and services. I teach children who are generally "low -functioning", and who have severe and profound multiple disabilities. I used to teach the mild/moderate population, though, and I would begin with as few instructional supports as possible, and go from there. If she's successful and independent with less intervention, than that is what you should shoot for, definitely! &#128512; 

Still- Yeah, it can fairly common for kids on the spectrum to script-talk, or TV-talk. For a lot of people and kids, it can help relieve anxiety, or avoid more meaningful social interaction to repeat the same scripts, expressions, or phrases again and again. This is not to say that other kids don't pick up bits of movies and tv dialogue or whatever...but when it replaces actual communicative exchanges for the child and impairs interaction, then that is a huge red flag.

Anyone else getting really annoyef with the Disney pop-up in desktop mode on here? Ugh! So awful!

Anyway, I'm sitting here with progesterone stuffed up my crotch, while my son thumbs through his father's bible, and my daughter plays on her tablet. We have to start getting ready for her well-child visit, and I have NO ENERGY. 5 weeks today, and hopefully all is well with in Wombville with offspring # trois. 2 weeks from today I guess we'll find out.


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie thanks for the explanation I was confused about the movie quoting. And I'm having that same issue with a Wal-Mart ad, so annoying! I had to switch to mobile view!

Flueky happy V-Day!!! Woohoo! Good luck with your test, bleck. Lol

Kitty i never got stretch marks so I can't attest to those :shrug: i don't know how much I lost right after, i didn't actually care that much the first 3 months. But I also breastfed so my body seemed to melt back down pretty quickly. I know I was down to my prepregnancy weight by 6 months post partum, and then lost more due to still nursing + working out. I didn't do any dieting other than not eating fast food and junk food. Idk if I really answered the question lol


----------



## Flueky88

Future I haven't noticed any new stretch marks. I already had some for puberty. 

Gigs I tried the fruit punch one and it wasn't bad. I mean I wouldn't want to order that drink, but wasn't gross. Are you feeling an better today?

Wookie sorry for exhaustion but I always try to think that means good things with growing baby :)

Thank you Still, it's really starting to feel more real each day now :)


Appt went well, fundal height was on track, good heart beat. Mention from my last ultrasound baby girl is on the big side of normal, not surprising to me. Nothing to be alarmed about just we are tall. I drank the fruit punch favor and it really wasn't bad like I was expecting. They said I'll probably find out results Monday. 


Oh and J where did you go??


----------



## Fern81

So happy to see all the preggos are doing well. 

Tex- I'm glad that your daughter finally got tested and that the ball got rolling, so to speak. I worked with an autistic girl when I was studying (I was her au pair and worked closely with her occupational and speech therapist); she wasn't talking at all when I met her at 3yo but with the right help she started conversing and concentrating on her tasks & even though she was held behind in school, today she gets 80's and 90's for all her subjects. Kids are amazing. If I had my life over again I would study to become an OT. I can just imagine your smart, wonderful dd. And look at how your instincts about her were spot on. Looks like you have a special bond. :)

Stretch marks- during pregnancy I massaged with coconut oil mornings and at night and got none. But I do have stretch marks from when I was fat a decade ago so maybe I just filled them out again.

Omw I just have to share a new way in which I've discovered that babies can ruin one's sex life. I had a (potentially awesome) sexy dream last night.... until.... I realised that the massage oil I was rubbing on the dream person's chest, was actually baby bum cream. I could even smell the zinc oxide lol!!! Bummer (pun intended)!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I got stretchmarks on thighs and hips but none on belly til 39 weeks with Joe. I was devastated, thinking I'd avoided them. Then blew up massive with Nathaniel and got some more everywhere, nowhere near as big with Ella so no new ones with her.

I was back to pre-pregnancy and then some more off by about 5-6 months after Joe. There's some pictures where I look skeletal, cheekbones jutting and arms like sticks, and he's a baby, I don't remember being so thin but I wasn't in my right mind either. Nathaniel, I never got back to pre-preg before I was pregnant again 7 months later. 

My body is different even if I was the same weight or less than before - boobs are bigger, rib-cage is wider, I'm still a 32 bra but a lot of my fitted dresses and stuff don't zip up above the waist any more. Hips are wider, and my stomach skin is a horrible dry texture and a bit baggy - and worst of all, I have the c-section scar overhang. It's not as bad as some of my friends' is, but it basically looks as if the scar is being pulled from the inside and there's always a ledge of belly above the scar, even when I was back in 28" jeans (which I hadn't worn for 5+ years before that!) My bikini days are well and truly over :haha: not that that's a huge issue in Scotland!


----------



## pacificlove

I got a couple of stretch marks on my boobs right away but none anywhere else..

Kitty, I gained 15 lbs total. If I remember correctly I lost that weight within 2 weeks and was down another 8 lbs pretty quickly too. 4 months post partum and I am down 12 lbs from prepregnancy weight. I now have to keep an eye on it as I don't want to loose too much more. Pretty sure breastfeeding was a big help in that weight loss. I eat like a pig at the moment, just about double to what my hubby eats :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Fern that's a hilarious dream!

Flueky glad your appointment went well. I'll have to ask for fruit punch flavor when I do mine. My first I had cherry and second was orange. Bleck.


----------



## Cppeace

That was a funny dream for sure.

AFM, still hanging waiting on AF or a bfp


----------



## pacificlove

We just came home from Logan's 4 month check up. So for weight he falls into 92 percentile and height is 98.6th percentile and that's with our doctor subtracting a cm from his measurement to allow for measuring errors...
I have a big boy....!!


----------



## TexasRider

Long day. ENT appointment went about as good as expected. Which is awful. She hates going to see the ear doctor cause she doesn't like him messing with her ears. She got super upset and cried so hard she threw up. The doctor said that she still had fluid for sure in the left ear and probably in the right and it's not going to drain on its own based on her history with ear infections. So we are doing yet another set of tubes on April 3rd. I know she needs them to feel better but dang I feel bad for her. Another surgery etc. 

After pregnancy weight- I did really well at first losing weight and got down to around 170 after starting at 200 when I had my daughter. Now I'm up to 180ish and need to lose some but it's hard cause my DH and daughter don't eat healthy and I hate making 2-3 different meals each time I make something. Daughter Is picky and so is dh


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh tex sorry she isn't well with her ears :( it must be really hard for you to see her distressed like that, hopefully she will get better after this surgery :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry about the ears Tex :( do you exercise regularly? That may help with weight, if nothing else it can help with emotions and just feeling better in general. I'm a huge exercise proponent even though that also makes me a huge hypocrite right now :blush: 

Pl, yay for big boys! I loved having a big baby <3 I'm hoping this one is bigger, too :) he definitely feels like he will be...

Have any of you seen the Mirena commercial with the black family, with the two kids? I was explaining it to hubs about this commercial and how the mom fails to control her kids at every turn, and just when you start wondering where the father is, they show him in the backyard chilling in a lawn chair with the newspaper grabbing fistfuls of jelly beans out of a bowl. 

Jelly beans.

Now as I'm explaining this to hubs, I lose my shit. I have this laugh attack...I'm crying too hard to see, and laughing so hard it's triggering cough attacks. This went on for, like, 10 minutes. I only stopped (kind of) when it triggered my RLP and I curled over in pain...hubs was just looking at me like I lost my mind.

If I didn't already look like a hot mess, I do now!


----------



## StillPraying

Happy 32 weeks gigs! 2 months away, crazy! I haven't seen that Commercial, I'll have to look it up. I love jellybeans!

Kitty when are you finding out gender again? 

Tex sorry dd needs another surgery, that's rough. That stuff is so not fun for little ones, it's just so hard on them. Poor thing!

PL glad to hear little man is growing like a monster!


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting casting choice there, Mirena. Not amused.

Ugh headache catch up later


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah it's definitely not a funny commercial...more just ridiculous. The whole concept. Then they make the Dad seem like some jelly bean junky that can't be bothered with disciplining/watching his children.


----------



## StillPraying

Okay I watched it. I don't get what the big deal is? Someone break it down Barney style because I'm clueless.


----------



## gigglebox

Well first of all, wtf is the mom doing in the store leaving her kids completely up to their own devices? It's not like they just wandered from her, they full on grabbed a shopping cart and rammed it into a watermelon display, breaking the fruit. And the mom just watches as they put the broken fruit back. Then later she walks in her home door and her kids are at it again, dropping water balloons inside the house. Who was watching the kids during that time? Then you're like, maybe her partner? But he's not in that scene, he's in the next one getting his jelly bean fix in the backyard &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; and his kids sneak a handful and he rolls his eyes like "silly kids." 

:haha: omg I'm laughing at "jelly bean junky"

I'm telling you, this is illness induced hysteria. It's not that funny.

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## gigglebox

In other news I got a bump shot of Lev's butt sticking out of my side...but of course I can't post it thanks to the stupid Walmart ad in desktop version :growlmad:


----------



## StillPraying

Okay yeah no I got all of that, I thought maybe I was missing something else haha. Bc commercials are always stupid. Just like tampon commercials. So stupid lol
Uggghh there's a whole thread of people talking about that stupid ad, the admins are aware, just haven't been able to fix it yet.


----------



## gigglebox

I threw a fit last time it happened :blush: hope they fix it soon. I'm rather partial to my desktop version.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just think it's funny because they are like (no offense but I have no other way to phrase this) the whitest black peoples ever lol. That's like casting me haha

And idk I've seen parents let their kids run around with carts like morons on the weekly so lol

Yeah I can only use the site on the mobile version. Considering we have been there done that with the walmart ads you would think they'd fix it or avoid it idk I'm not website savvy


----------



## StillPraying

I hate mobile view cuz you can't post pictures!!

Lol dobs whitest black people:rofl: maybe they're trying to appeal to people like you hahaha


----------



## shaescott

Wow the Walmart ads are still an issue? I've been using an ad blocker since the issue began, so I didn't realize it was still happening. I use desktop on my phone so I can post pics and stuff on the go.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's clever Shae. It's bad. You can't click on annnnyyyyttthhhhiing


----------



## Cppeace

yeah, I installed ad blocker months ago for the issue- never looked back lol


----------



## shaescott

Tex I'm sorry about your DD's ear problems. I'm also sorry that she has autism because it'll make things more difficult for her, but I'm glad they finally diagnosed her, and I'm glad she's high functioning. That'll reduce the difficulty quite a bit. Is she more like asperger's or is it mild autism? I'm not sure how the spectrum works. I've known someone with aspergers and I have a cousin with autism who is not high functioning, not sure what level you'd call him, he's like 20 and plays the piano a bit and he can talk a little I think but he's not the best at listening to directions... Anyway, I apologize for my ignorance on the subject, id love to learn more about it. 

Still if that was the ad's goal I think it failed cuz Dobs seems pissed, not appealed. And she's right, black people in movies and tv are usually lighter, they rarely cast very dark black people for a main role, they make dark black people sketchy, criminals, poor, homeless, while they romanticize and almost fetishize light skinned black people. Quite sad, really. Not sure why all skin colors cant play all roles. There are of course exceptions. Some ABC shows have darker skinned black people I think, and that new movie about the 3 black females who helped calculate the launch of a rocket ship, I think at least one of them was on the darker side.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not mad but your point is very true. It probably should make me mad but to quote avenue q everyone's a little bit racist. Northern Thai and Southern Thai hate each other. Lighter skin blacks and darker skin blacks have issues. I take more issue with pc to be pc. Like I'm not thinking oh yay look at all the black movies at the oscars. I'm thinking ok you exploited our stories for easy points. Same casting women or trans or what have you then blasting it everywhere looking for credit. Nothing noble about that to me. Rather you just keep to your old ways than patronize. But I'm a cynic lol so don't mind me everything annoys me :rofl:


----------



## ladyoflocksle

gigglebox said:


> Lady, so sorry about the news :( it sounds to me like the fibroids very well could be causing the infertility. I know hubby is reluctant to move forward but can you get a second opinion?

Gigs, this OB was kind of my 2nd opinion. My prior OB told me last year at my exam that my uterus was the size of a 12 week pregnancy and this OB confirmed that but this one had me get an u/s whereas my old OB didn't do that. My new OB doesn't seem to think that it will be that big of a deal and I really hope that it isn't. My DH has actually kind of given up on us having a baby. He says that if it was going to happen it would have happened by now.

My DH also has Diabetes, he isn't on insulin yet but he has been on meds for it for about 10 yrs now. His blood sugar levels have been over 200 for the past 6 months so his dr put him on another medicine that he takes along with his other 2 that he takes for his Diabetes. He has started trying to eat better this week along with walking to help him lose weight, bring his sugar levels down, and help him to be healthier. I am starting to walk with him and going to start trying to eat better. 

Maybe if we both get a little healthier we can get pg :) My new OB also told me to start taking extra folic acid because he said prenatal vitamins don't have enough in them that I need. It is probably a little to late for it to work this cycle because I am supposed to O either this weekend or the first part of this week. But maybe it will work next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah I'm gonna skip the race topic.

Peace is the blocker on your phone or just the computer? I actually didn't have the problem on my computer. Have you tested yet or are you waiting?

Lady is there anything you can do about the fibroids?

Also, I caved and ordered maternity underwear on Amazon and they are AmAzInG.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo still are they? My undies are not fun and my old saggy granny I'm on my period panties fit


----------



## Cppeace

I only use my laptop mostly.I was having the issue last time with my laptop, haven't turned the blocker off this time to test.


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah my computer at work has one so maybe that's why it worked. Hopefully they fix it soon! 

Dobs yes. So comfy. My period panties were giving me wedgies all day. I've gained 8 lbs already and I'm pretty sure it's all in my butt.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I think I'm up about 8 since 12w :rofl: and like you definitely in my ass. SO made the mistake of asking why I gained so much if the baby is s pound. I was like a*hole read this chart! Uterus, ass, boobs, blah blah stfu unless you want to die 

Sorry for not catching up but it's hard to on my phone :(


----------



## gigglebox

Do they go over or under the bump? I just bought xl panties :blush: I'm up 34lbs :/ feeling like a fat ass. At least being ill probably is beneficial to maintaining weight, ha.


----------



## StillPraying

They go under the bump! I decided since even a pack of granny panties are expensive these days I'd go ahead and buy the maternity ones. They look way better with clothes too. I'd post a pic but obvi BNB won't let me.


----------



## kittykat7210

Stills I was supposed to find out via private scan on the 14th but the company rang me a few days before and said they would have to rearrange my appointment, but because of how I was doing it (secretly) I couldn't rearrange so they refunded my deposit and now I have to wait until the 3rd of April :( 

Do they do maternity thongs? I hate normal pants and only ever wear thongs but my tummy is getting really uncomfy when I sit down right on my pant line.

I don't know what this ad is! I don't have an ad blocker and use the desktop version so I'm confused, maybe it's only in America!


----------



## wookie130

I'm sorry, but the idea of maternity thongs is kind of hilarious to me. LOLOL!!! I would look RIDIC in those. My old ass flapping around like a wind sock with a big ol' preggo belly, with m'thong on. "That thong, tha thong-thong-THONG." - Cisco.

:rofl: :rofl:

Kitty, are you talking about finding out the gender? You were supposed to do a private scan on the 14th? Eeeeek!!!! So exciting. I think it's a :pink: !!!! Mind you, I'm usually wrong. I predicted Dobby's baby correctly, but THAT IS IT. I've never even predicted my own babies correctly. So much for that "instinct." LOL!!!

Yes, Still, let us talk maternity undies. Because I am still hanging on to these undies that I have from BEFORE my daughter was born 4 years ago. And then I wore them when I was pregnant with both kids, and while in the hospital. They're definite grannies, and they're shape wear, and come up real high with a support panel. I loved them after my c-section, because they kind of hug my incision, and then it feels like my guts aren't going to fall out. :rofl: But seriously, I need new undies. I may just try to find some on Amazon. Ugh, I hate shopping for maternity clothes. I love WEARING the clothes, but I hate spending money on them. I'm going to probably get as many consignment maternity clothes as possible this time. I do love those jeans, however, with the roomy ass, and the big front flap that hugs your bump. *cozy* :cloud9: I may or may not have worn those for an embarrassingly long time after Oscar was born (like a year afterward...).

Gigs- I know all about the inappropriate laughter at weird things. I made the monumental mistake of binge-watching NBC's series "This Is Us" on video on-demand this week, while in the throes of hormonal early pregnancy chaos. I cried copious amounts of tears, even upon just hearing the friggin' theme song, which is basically this kind of sweet melancholy cello/piano music. My husband was looking at me like I was a psychopath, seriously. I kind of feel like a psychopath. My children are treading lightly, we'll just say that. LOL!


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh maternity things do sound pretty funny but honestly I hate normal pants XD I'm sure your butt would look fine in a thong!! And yeh I was talking about finding out gender, stills asked a few pages back, but honestly I had a stranger put her hand on my belly (didn't even ask) and tell me I was having a boy, my mum thinks I'm having a boy because everyone else in my family has had girls, and hubby and his family want me to have a boy and I'm sitting here like but I want a girl!! But to be honest in my self I feel like it's a boy no matter how much I try and convince myself it could be a girl.


Show me some bumps ladies!! I like looking at bumps :)
This is my 17 week one
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps9dh5liqx.jpg


----------



## wookie130

You're so tiny, Kitty! :) That's a nice little compact bump. The old wives' tale, is that if you're carrying more out-front, and it's all-baby in the front, and you're not gaining elsewhere, than it's a boy. If you "spread-out", and get wider in your hips, and your butt gets wider, and your belly is more spread across from hip to hip, you're having a girl. This theory (which is all it is, really) was true for my kids. With my daughter, I spread out, and with my son, I just was all baby in the front, if that makes sense. I doubt there's any merit to it. Don't you love how people all join the psychic network when you're pregnancy, and they just KNOW what you're having? 

We're going to do our best to remain on team green for this baby. But, I have to say, that I've been just browsing gender neutral stuff, and it's hard! There is such a better selection of clothing and decor, and EVERYTHING when you know the gender. Oh well. It's fine. This is our last baby, and we already have a boy and girl (and we found out their genders during my pregnancies), so we'd like this one to be a true surprise at the end.


----------



## kittykat7210

Wooks we have basically got everything and it's all gender neutral, it's hard and you REALLY have to shop around but it's possible!! I couldn't be team green but I envy those who can!! 

I'm hoping I'm like my mum, 2 girls but all bump both times, but I can't say I'm convinced!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Kitty your so petite :) lovely bump! 

I carried the same swallowed football bump with both mine.. i just had stronger pg symptoms with Nuala


----------



## claireybell

How you feeling Wookie? 

Im hungover today :sick: thankfully Nuala is snoozing in my arms


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, you're so pretty!
The gender theory was pretty true for ds1...but this time, everything pointed to girl. Suuuch a different experience so far.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Maternity thong :haha: I'd look like I was wearing no underwear with bump out front and ass in the back, so I'd prefer to just wear no underwear lol.

I was all bump with Joe - massive all over with Nat - all bump (and much smaller than with Joe) with Ella and massive again with this one (boy). The only consistent difference was that all the boys have caused me serious pain - sciatica, RLP, and SPD with this one but not much sickness, whereas with Ella I had little pain but felt like throwing up til 20 weeks. And this one's on course to be the same 8lb-ish that the boys were, where Ella was only diddy at 6lb. She's still tiny - we were joking last week that we've been handing over her old clothes to her cousin, who is not even two yet, but looks like it'll be the other way round very shortly - Beth is almost as tall and much chunkier at not yet two than Ella at over three :haha:

Wooks, I did really great with team green til 28 weeks, then caved :haha: Ah well, maybe next time ;)


----------



## wookie130

Here's a couple of tests I took yesterday. The test line is ridiculously dark, which is a relief!
 



Attached Files:







1489844064982-1282754192.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## wookie130

M&S- I'm reaaaalllllly hoping we don't cave. This will for sure be our last baby, so I really do want to wait until the birth to find out...I just really want that element of surprise with the final baby. Now, there are definite upsides of finding out the gender...I mean, we picked one name, shopping was straight-forward, and we felt a special bond to the baby, being able to refer to them as Hannah or Oscar before actually meeting them...it was special in it's own way, definitely. I hope I can hold out. I plan on buying lots of mustard yellow, gray, b&w, etc. for colors...LOTS of beautiful ideas on pinterest and etsy.

CB- I feel...TIRED. Constipated on and off, with very occasional waves of gagging and nausea. Mild soreness in the breasticles. Some twinging achiness in the pelvis. So far, that's about it. My most prominent symptom is always insomnia...I wake up at 1:30/2 in the morning, and CANNOT go back to sleep.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg kit you're so effing cute. Sorry things fell through with the gender scan. Is there another place you could try? I was shocked when mine booked me in for two days later lol

Wookie epic line!!! I'm glad you're feeling more reassured. And that's super awesome you are staying team green! Also it breaks my heart you had to cite Cisco rather than everyone just knowing lmfao I was picturing the video in my head. Oh man. I feel old these kids are missing out :rock:

Cb hope the hangover was worth it! Mine last like three days now lol glad it sounds like you went out! i'm jelly lol I miss drinking. I accidentally spilled SO's beer (a drop) on my hand and out of my no alcohol abuse reflex sucked it off. I miss beer/wine/my boozey booze 

Re maternity thong I want maternity boy shorts or I could just cave and buy the next size up.

Re gender neutral it is hard to shop especially if you aren't much of a fan of green, white, and yellow like me lol especially with nursery decor. Re theories timing, ramzi, nub, wives tales were all right for me

Re my life I love waking up to SO every morning. We are now back to the Ethan or Aiden debate. Ironically, everyone unanimously voted Ethan in my circles and everyone unanimously voted Aiden in his. We were thinking of doing a march madness playoff list with 64 names, our top picks of course in separate divisions lol but that sounds like too much work to me. I think my little man got a few kicks in just now.

Had a crazy dream long story short my fam is in ny walking and I get separated then some guy like chases down a few blocks trying to assault me. I run into my little brother and he's like follow me so we are running, I'm thinking I should just give up so he doesn't hurt my brother but we get to this crowd of people all wearing ucla gear so I'm thinking that's the surprise event. We duck in behind some guards who stop the guy and everything goes well until my brother, his Russian friend, and I go bathroom and the dude reappears with his own posse. My brothers friend and him start arguing in Russian and I'm like dude he is gonna snap your friend like a twig but the guy just leaves and his friend is like don't worry about it. So I hear Mariah Casey songs sand look out the window and we're not at march madness like I thought we're at an on the beach MC concert and we have like super VIP seats with sushi and get to talk to her and crazy. But then 6 big ass tornados come through and we're holding onto palm trees, swaying in the wind, dodging flying cars and what now. Then I woke up lol


----------



## claireybell

I couldnt wear thongs when pg i found it weirdly uncomfy that i kept trying to pull my pants out my butt lol! 

Hangover was def worth it, had such a giggle with my friends, seems crazy that you still laugh at childish crap at nearly 36 when drunk hahaa i was singing with a Whisk apparently :haha: 

Wooks that cb test line is ooober dark!! Yay!! I love line porn more now Lol

Dobby, i used to "accidently" spill my SO's cider when i was pg with Nuala, just to sneak a lil slurp hehee


----------



## claireybell

I hope the insomnia passes soon for you, i hate insomnia & then you feel washed oit the next day & body then needs sleep pffft!


----------



## StillPraying

Yay I think BNB fixed the ad problem! 

Re mat undies, I got mine on Amazon, cheaper than maternity stores, and they did have several diff styles, although I don't remember seeing thongs lol

Re gender neutral, I don't understand why it's yellow or green? I like grays and tans better for gender neutral. :shrug: 

CB glad you had a good night lol always good to have a night to unwind with friends!

Dobs that's a crazy dream! I drempt we bought a castle and I cried because the playroom was too far from the living room :dohh: I like Ethan or Aiden, we had 2 names when dd1 was born, and then picked Caroline when we saw her.

Wookie love the clear blue tests, they're so pretty lol aw I think it's awesome to have this baby be a surprise since you already have one of each! Bwahahaha yes im not the only one that uses the term breasticles!!! 

Kitty you look great! I agree, you're so pretty! Oh no, is there any other place or have you decided to wait until April 3? That's my birthday!:winkwink: 

AFM sister in law is flying in on the 8th...gender appointment booked for the 10th! The tech will be telling her only. She will fill a small pinata with whichever color and then my girls will pull the strings to open it! And I will be permitted to start buying baby stuff!:happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Still that is so awesome! Lovely your sis gets to be a part of it! I will laugh if he comes out and we're like nah eff it let's name him ___

Cb lol with a whisk. Yes. You are mom goals lol


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting that Still and Kitty you'll be finding out gender soon!

I THINK I will find out this week if my test results come in. Nervous.

Still, that sounds like such a cute way to find out the gender. I love it! 

CB, happy you had such a fun night! Total mom goals. Agree with Dobs.

So the last couple of days I have been SO tired and hungry. Maybe baby is going through a growth spurt? Did anyone else have this?


----------



## DobbyForever

Me! I'm starrrrvvviiiing this week. I lost a couple lbs the last few weeks so I think hubs is hittin a spurt. I literally just ate (4 pieces of bacon and two eggs and a banana) 25 minutes ago and I feel like I haven't eaten lol


----------



## claireybell

I have to say, i was starving hungry ALL the time last pg, had a real thing for chicken wings lol


----------



## gigglebox

CB, I'm glad you had a good time! did anyone get any pics of you singing into the whisk? That is amazing.

Ahh Dobs, this may be a case of you'll-have-to-see-him-to-know kind of things. I have always likes Aiden, it's just so overused here...but I still really like the name. You really can't go wrong with either. now...trying to come up with 64??? Um...wow. good luck with that lol

WOOKIE! Holy canole that is a really dark line! I hope things continue to go well; it's looking really good from here!

I never got super hungry this time but I've just been craving progressively worse foods :haha: I actually managed to get a sheetz burger down last night (my first one, never had it) and some fries. I'm not gonna lie...it was pretty damn good after my diet of bananas for the past 3 days. It just felt like a ton of food though, since I've been barely eating. I lost two pounds, which is good. I'm hoping I can kind of "reboot" my appetite and keep the sweets to a minimum, which has been my weakness recently (mainly ice cream).

Ok, just taking a break from working on tax stuff. guess I should get back to it *sigh*


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I do my taxes the minute my w2 is in. I love tax day haha I get so much money back :rofl:

I stopped at Starbucks I have held this craving at bay for weeks but I'm hungrrrry and didn't want mcdonalds so getting my cinnamon dolce (decaf no whip), bacon Gouda, and a chocolate chip cookie on. Omw to my first pregnancy Brazilian... pray for me lol. I hear it hurts something fierce plus I'm skipping the numbing spray since I haven't checked its safety. But I tried shaving and it was a mess already I couldn't see or bend I was like wtf I thought I could make it another couple months lol


----------



## Michellebelle

I have been craving chocolate chip cookies the last couple of days. I thought I was out of luck and that we didn't have chocolate chips.... but... after perusing the pantry, I found a bag! So now I'm going to whip up a batch soon and get that craving satisfied.

Also, there is this chicken strip place close to me that is supposed to be REALLY good, and now that is ALL I want. I may have DH swing by there tonight as I'm much too lazy to drive anywhere today.

Ugh, all I can think about is food.


----------



## Michellebelle

And I just looked at my ticker and now ice cream sounds incredible.


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle yep I'm with you on the food front. I feel like I spend all of my time eating or thinking of things to eat. I'm off chicken though, idk what it is but it always tastes terrible to me now. And thanks I now want chocolate chip cookies. Gonna have to make some....but first.....a nap.

Dobs I didn't even know you could get a Brazilian while pregnant. That's genius! 

Kay got my girls down for a nap. I was gonna nap too but my friend won't stop calling so I guess I should call her back. That sounds bad it's just that talking to her on the phone usually means 2 HOURS minimum of listening to her talk about herself. That's all she ever talks about. And I don't mind, except I really don't like talking on the phone., and that's 2 HOURS I could be getting other things done while my kids nap.


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170318_144906.jpg
Possible ghost line seen on today's test- still no sign of AF


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it's safe from what I read the only issue is your down there skin is sensitive and the laying down bit so I brought a support pillow to put under my back. Just googled their spray and it is supposedly pregnancy safe. I'm terrrrriiiifffied lol but I hope this works we don't like the African bush lol and it would be nice to know I can get one now, one at 27 and 33 right before possible babymoon. Read you shouldn't do it 2-3 weeks before due as it messes up the skin making vaginal birth more painful which may or may not be relevant


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace j see it and she is so sweet she already set the bed up for me haha oh god my vag hurts just thinking about it


----------



## claireybell

Cpeace i can totally see that line! How late is your af? 

Brazillian OUCH! Im a wimp when it comes to waxing :shock: esp there, tried a DIY one once, f**k it hurt lol 

Unfortunately, no pics Gigs, we were too trashed lol gutted though as it was such a laugh! I had a whole bottle of Rosé & 2 mini glasses of Sherry, it was that Sherry that tipped me over i think ha ha! Everythings a great idea after a few tut tut


----------



## Cppeace

My normal LP is 11-12 days I am either 13 or 14 dpo today.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Spoiler
https://<iframe width="480" height="360" src="https://s1146.photobucket.com/user/Smiling91/embed/story"></iframe>


----------



## Cppeace

Your image isn't loading, Keep.


----------



## StillPraying

Keeps idk what's in your spoiler, my phone won't let me open the image. 

Peace did you O later than usual? I see the line, but does it have color?

Dobs I just didn't know esthetians did them for prego women. Definitely gonna do one before close to baby time! Good luck!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

So sorry to just jump on with a selfish question after not posting in like for Evs! But I have been lurking and reading all your posts checking that your all ok! 

Ok - so had some strange discharge don't normally have anything when I wipe, when ttc I had to 'go finishing' to find it, (excuse the pun) then wiped to find this -

Obvs gross so trying to post in a spoiler, have uploaded it to photo bucket but have no idea how to add it in a spoiler :rofl: I feel like my nan trying to use an 'iPod phone" help


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Spoiler
https://s1146.photobucket.com/user/Smiling91/media/IMG_9366_zpsjkyfvguc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/IMG_9366_zpsjkyfvguc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_9366_zpsjkyfvguc.jpg"/>


----------



## Cppeace

I ovulated a week late. I can barely see the line at all- can't tell if there is color or not.


----------



## StillPraying

Did it show up within the time limit?


----------



## Cppeace

Keep, you will pick the direct link to post the pic and after you post the link in the correct way in Bnb then you do the spoiler option and just move it to in front and behind it.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Spoiler
https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/IMG_9366_zpsjkyfvguc.jpg


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg yes'm I finally done it - sorry for such a disgusting picture and to hog the thread with my stupidly! Now ladies - please can u look at my snot and give me ur best explanation as to why?! Lol 

(exclusively breastfeeding Ella, she's 5 months now, and haven't had a period yet since she was born x )


----------



## Cppeace

Keeps, I've had stuff like that it's just globs of EW- I'd say you are going fertile- or trying to.

Still, yes I could see it within 1 min of the test being taken- the pic is taken about 7-8 mins after.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ah great thanks CP I've never had it like that before! And there was quite abit that was after a second wipe (had a big glupe on my first wipe never experienced that before) - re: your test- I can see a faint line but unsure if it has colour? X 

Re: gender neutural - im with *still* on greys/ tans etc, think they're so lovely compared to the usual creams/whites etc - kudos to u ladies being able to wait the whole 40 weeks! I would have camped outside the gender scanning place if it ment I could have found out a day earlier lol 

*Claire* loving ur avatar that's a gorgeous photo! X

Where's *J?*

*PL* wow sounds like u do have a big boy! My Ella is on the 9th percentile, she's diddy, my eldest (Lucy) is m 5 and started school last September, she is tiny (short) and in age 3 clothes, she has picked the tallist girl in the year to be her BFF, they look so funny together! (The dad is a huge 6"6 polish bloke, and the girl has a very strong face, blunt brown bob, and Lucy is small and dumpy with a little round face, rosey cheeks and blonde curls, they couldn't be anymore opposite if they tried! Lol


----------



## Cppeace

I can't tell either- it's barely see-able at all to me.


----------



## kittykat7210

All of our gender neutral stuff is greys, creams and whites, I hate the colours yellow and green and refuse to dress my child like a sunflower or a daffodil no matter what the gender :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps it looks like a giant sperm lol but I agree looks like a gob of fertile cm

Wax hurt no more than usual and so glad I did it. I looove how smooth post wax is hehe. As for DIY kits their wax is terrible quality so it's always insanely painful. There were a couple ducky moments but she had me breathe through them.

And lol still sunflower baby


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, I wonder if we have a girl if she'd grow smaller too. But then I'd probably try to compare her to Logan's growth charts and think something was wrong...

I was going to comment on something else but am drawing a blank. Mommy brain..


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Dobs * omg :rofl: I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed the giant :spermy: do you remember being young & trying to find shapes in clouds? Well now I literally have people doing it with my CM! :haha: and how do u have the balls to wax? I'd be way too nervous and wouldn't want to get my noonee out for the lady :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol idk I find waxing relaxing. I've fallen asleep on the table before. It's just comfy and a small salon in downtown Palo Alto so super clean and quiet.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg still I suuuuck with phones. I just don't like obligatory conversations. 

Cp that test has a striking resemblance to my own at 7/8dpo...I definitely see a line! When are you testing again?

Brave Dobs.

Had banana for breakfast, a small bowl of cereal for lunch, and just gorged myself on Arby's for dinner :haha: I am so uncomfortable now though :wacko: but it was delicious.

Bump pic! Lev's butt is sticking out my side. I also got video of him breathing <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0704.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

I may test again tomorrow or wait until monday if still no af ... I dunno.. I know I'm exhausted and sore.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace fxed!!!

Gigs awww look at him sticking out! You know we want to see this video


----------



## gigglebox

How can i upload from a phone?


----------



## Cppeace

I think you have to go advanced.


----------



## StillPraying

You can put a video on here?! 

Peace I can see it, and if it showed up within time limit I'm soooo keeping my fx for You!! Hope you test in the Am!

Gigs love the pic! 

Dobs glad your wax went well and wasn't too ouch. Totally reminded me of my mom moment at disneyland. My 5year old and I were in the bathroom and in the same stall, as I'm peeing she says very loudly "mommy why do you have hair on your peepee?!" I told her thats just what grownups have and she then proceeds to ask in level 100 volume "Does daddy have hair on his peepee too?!" :rofl: 

Keeps did you recently Dtd? I've had that happen when a bunch of spermies came out a few days later lol but peace is probably right, it maybe your body getting fertile again. And LMAO at "noonee"

Kitty a dafodill or sunflower:rofl: 

I CAN'T STOP EATING OMG I'VE EATEN SOOOOO MUCH TODAY :shock:

Now that BNB is working I can post a Disney photo! Okay here's 2, both were on dds birthday:cloud9: the woody/Jessie dolls were her birthday present, she takes woody with her everywhere now, and Jessie is basically dd1s now lol
 



Attached Files:







20170318_203737_opt.jpg
File size: 123 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20170315_204347_280_opt.jpg
File size: 241.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cppeace

Aww cute pics :) and you can definitely share youtube videos- I've done that lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Suuuuper cute pics and lol about hair peepee been in the other stall of that convo in a bathroom


----------



## wookie130

Still- How cute! :) Good grief, that Disney pop-up ad made me want to skull-f*ck something or someone. So glad that's no longer an issue. The pee-pee hair story killed me! When they want to say something embarrassing, they do it at top volume, to publicly broadcast it, I swear!!!

Cppeace- I do see something very faint on there...eeeek!

Dobs- If the thought of a Brazilian wasn't so terrifying to me, I'd go do it while pregnant, and then I'd have them also clip my toenails for me also. I tried begging my husband to clip my toenails during both of my pregnancies, and discovered that he does not use clippers, nor does he know how...he basically picks his toenails, and that's how he takes care of that. Ewwww. And when I try shaving my nether-region while pregnant, I feel like Ray Charles waving a sword around my pubes, and it makes me really nervous that I can't see what I'm doing. So, I usually just grow out a big hair-pie in the third tri, that I shave off after baby arrives. :rofl:

So, this fruit ticker has put me 2 days ahead. People I'm 5w2d, not 5w4d. I tried fiddling with it multiple times, and it won't knock me back a couple of days. Either way, I'm an appleseed, I guess.


----------



## FutureMrs

Adorable pictures Still! I am a bit of a disney fanatic so I am super jealous!!! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg still! They are so adorable!!! Ahhh photos like this make me hope I have a girl some day...or at least a neice!

Actually SIL is getting her dating scan tomorrow :happydance: I can't wait to see how far along she is and make a gender guess!

And still I love overhearing inappropriate questions from kids! Des once asked me loudly in the bathroom, "Mommy, did you make a poop?!" I said, no, I just peed, lol. God forbid other moms think I'm pooping!

I remember one time at the grocery store there was a toddler aged kid in the next isle going, "Diane, I want this for dinner." "Diane, can we get mac and cheese?" "Diane what's that?" Then finally Diane goes, "Honey, my name is Mommy. You should call me Mommy." Then you hear in a most disappointed, whiney voice from the kid, "But Daddy calls you Diane!" Lol

Hmm let me clip the video down and see if i can upload from my phone...if not maybe I'll try from my personal youtube acct


----------



## gigglebox

Omg hahahahahaha Ray charles with a sword


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs how are you feeling!? I cant believe how far along we are lol, I feel so unprepared


----------



## gigglebox

Emotionally: SOOOO ready for baby (but it's entirely possible I'll be panicking 5 minutes from now). I just can't wait to meet him, can't wait to see him grow and try my hand at breastfeeding again and learn his little personality and SEE WHAT HE LOOKS LIKE!

Physically: still recovering from the flu. Feeling mostly better but my face is super congested and I'm coughing a lot. But my body feels fine and I think my appetite is back to normal...ish. 

I am feeling pretty pregnant these days although after a bout of the flu, being pregnant doesn't seem so bad anymore. I'm getting to the point where putting on shoes is becoming a struggle. My hips hurt every time I stand up or roll over in bed. If I get 3 hours of consecutive sleep without waking up to pee, I consider that an accomplishment.

Preparedness: NOPE. I bought paint to paint the nursery. Hubs had DS help him set up the crib yesterday, but he said he has to redo it because one of the pieces is on backward. That is literally all the progress we've made. All my baby shower gifts are sitting in their gift bags still. I have bags of clothes that need sorting/washing, but I need a dresser before I can do that...I've been on a dire search but no luck so far :( 

How about on your end?


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom doesn't want me to go whale watching at 34 weeks because she says babies come at 32-34 weeks. I was born at 32 and the twins were 32, both via c-section. I tried to explain to her I was premature and they took me out so her stress wouldn't kill me and twins always come out early. Right? That's not normal to have kids at 32 weeks.

Wook lol hair pie! I felt the same way shaving I was like I'm gonna slice something no go but I feel self conscious enough having sex with my belly I couldn't grow it out.

Awww future you are so cute! Is anybody ever like truly prepared? Minus the GET THIS BABY OUT NOW a week overdue peeps?

Gigs glad you are feeling better!

So I put that auto freshener in the bathroom per SO's request. Pretty sure it's bad for me but oh well lol. Anyway it freaks me the f* out cuz it sprays at some interval so I'll be peacefully pooping like now and then spritz


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Still* hahhaa kids say the best things! - my MIL is a complete dirt box, we went for a day trip to London, and the dirty mare said she needed a poo and couldn't wait, so went to a public loo, in came a posh little girl and her mum who said "mummy, why does it smell so badly in here? What is that smell?" Then the little girls mum trying to shush the girl, we couldn't stop laughing, my MIL is vile! Lol - on a nicer note, pics are gorgeous! I'd love to do Disneyland but it's so expensive! £££

*Wooks* I didn't know you were pregnant! Must have missed that congrats mumma! Welcome the 3 kids club - it's cray cray but lots of fun - I think? Or that may be my coping mechanism? .. just playing it is lovely having a baby back in the house :cloud9: 

*Gigs* getting close! Ahh I love the excitement of not knowing what they'll look like! Did u have a sneak peek at a 4d at all? We had one with our first which was blurry and scared me (things looked funny and it actually panicked me) so skipped it with my second. Then has a 4d with Ella and loved it, it looked very much like her x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just wanted to add abit of Ella spam too as she's growing and changing so much! 

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/E-L/IMG_9406_zpsxzq7phyh.jpeg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/E-L/IMG_9405_zpshl1ds0jr.jpeg

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/E-L/IMG_9413_zps62ozg3k4.png

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/E-L/IMG_9415_zpsb7r6lgyu.png

https://https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/E-L/IMG_9412_zpsnkb3z6ma.png

https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/E-L/IMG_9412_zpsnkb3z6ma.png

*Gigs* here is Ella / 4D scan https://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/Smiling91/E-L/IMG_9411_zpsbccr30vh.jpeg


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Keeps! She's such a little lady! Love the giant bow with the giant smile and the 3D u/s next to her now! Crazy how similar it is. Technology


----------



## StillPraying

Keeps she's gorgeous! And yes disney is expensive. Not so bad for us because we live an hour away so we don't have to pay to fly or hotels.

Dobs no most people do not have their babies that early, in the US preterm births make up 11% so pretty small odds. I understand your mom being concerned since that was her experience but so far you've had zero complications so as long as none pop up and your Dr says it's fine I wouldn't worry about it. :thumbup: lol you have a chipotle burrito!

Gonna be a race between M+S, Gigs, and Future for the next baby to arrive! So exciting!

Gigs that's funny they put a piece on backwards. What color are you painting the nursery? Lol Diane, that makes me think of that video with the little boy "Listen Linda!"

Wookie Ray Charles with a sword :rofl: oh that's epic.

Cinnamon rolls.....mmmmm.....


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah Disney had gotten ridiculous. I remember being able to buy three churros for the price one costs today r_r. It's nice you love close and can day trip. My grandmother is in Pasadena so I will be making use of her now empty guest house and 2 bedrooms when bubs is old enough

Yeah my mom like did not get it lol it was like finding out the earth was round instead of flat

I am quite excited about my burrito. SO pretended to eat my belly this morning.


----------



## FutureMrs

Keeps she is so sweet omg!

I am so scared for babies arrival honestly! Lol Its kind of hit me that we have no idea what the hell were doing, I've been reading and watching you tubers and such, went to a prenatal class recently but I just don't feel like I quite know what I got myself into.

Physically I am tired and my feet are a little swollen but otherwise i feel good! Bump gets in the way for sure though lol.

How long do you preggos hope to work until?


----------



## StillPraying

Future I am ecstatic to say I only have to work until 25 weeks:happydance: with dd1 I worked until 39 weeks.dd2 I worked until I was induced at 36. As for being ready, It sounds cliche but honestly most of it comes naturally :hugs:

Dobs it was 5.00 for a regular sized bottle of water :shock: next time we are packing our own food. I found out you could do that. So uh yeah. I'll be packing lumchables next time! 

Is 1000 am too early to have frozen yogurt?


----------



## FutureMrs

Its never to early for frozen yogurt! Lol

Oh that is amazing still lots if time to nest and prep them! I am also hoping to make it to 39 weeks should baby cooperate, I have some savings goals in mind that I am really wanting to achieve so I feel more financially ready for mat leaves so here's hoping!


----------



## DobbyForever

Well if it's not too early for weed it's not too early for froyo lol. My neighbor is lighting up, I could smell it when I took the trash out :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Keeps, such a little darling!

I love Disney, but SO expensive for everything. I can't wait to take my future kids though! I love Disney World because I adore Epcot! Less crowded than Magic Kingdom, but so fun. I've never been to Disneyland. One day....

I'm hoping to work up until the birth, but not sure if I'll make it. I may work from home the last week if needed. I get six weeks fully paid and six weeks partially paid leave, and I want almost all of that to be after the baby is already born. 

I can't remember anything else... sorry if I'm missing anyone. Starving again. Must find food.


----------



## Cppeace

Just FYI Light flow has started now so 99% AF has arrived. Not really bummed- expected it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle, honestly... you're not missing anything. If I remember correctly it's all the same stuff lol. The only thing we have that makes us special is California Adventure. It has that roller coaster, but it generally more kid oriented. That's the thing I am looking forward to most though, taking my son to all the places I loved as a kid. SO won't admit it for amusement parks, but he talks about how he can't wait to take him to the Cal Academy of Science and Tech Museum and Computer History Museum. Omg. I really am dating a tech guy lmfao.

I hope you get your wish and can work all the way up to birth! I think 45 school days breaks down to roughly 9 weeks total. But it exhausts your sick bank and then you go on differential pay, which is annoying af. But evals are done in October/November so I want to go back late Sept/early october so I can get my class in shape and get my eval done on time.

Peace I am so sorry it looks like AF is showing :(


----------



## StillPraying

Peace that sucks :hugs: did you do the AI this month?

I've never been to Disneyworld, so can't speak on that but I adore Disneyland. Love love love it. But I'm a disney fanatic so there's that lol CA Adventure is pretty cool though, that's where most of the pixar stuff is. DH says Disneyworld is better because it's bigger, but he says Disneyland is different because it's the original, so the rides are different (a lot of old school Disney lol) and it's a different experience...some day I'll go to Disneyworld and be able to asses for myself haha.

I believe it's safe to say the US totally sucks donkey balls in the maternity leave department. The military is getting better with it. With DD1 I had 6weeks from day of hospital release. With DD2 I was one of the lucky few that was part of a maternity experiment that got 18 weeks(but couldn't be used all at once, it was complicated) now they've changed it to 12 weeks (must be taken consecutively). And pay never changes over leave time, so they've gotten better :thumbup: I know it's more than a lot of US ladies get, since most it's strictly 6 weeks.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, I love the California Academy of Science! That's the one in Golden Gate Park, right? I could see that being really fun for a kid with the cool plants and the aquarium. And that roof is amazing! I adore San Francisco. I'd love to raise kids in that area if it weren't so crazy expensive. 

CP, sorry it sounds like AF is on the way. :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, that is really nice that they've upped it to 12 weeks!

My work used to only be 4 weeks paid, but they recently changed it to 6. Basically the rest of the time is unpaid FMLA, but I've been paying into short term insurance for years, so I think my last six weeks is paid at like 60%.


----------



## StillPraying

Yes im happy my sisters in the service will benefit from the new policies. 

I just find it frustrating when you compare the US to other countries. Don't get me wrong, I'm a total patriot and love my country, but there are a few things I'm jealous of other countries for lol the US has a pretty low rate of longer term breastfeeding (as in more than 6 weeks, with the average being 6 months) and for a lot of women i think it's because they have to go back to work so soon. Working full time and nursing can be a challenge and many women give up because it's too stressful, they don't have support, or their work environment makes it difficult.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah the us is silly. I think disability covers my lost wages but I haven't talked to hr because I haven't signed my new contract. It's all messed up right now because my coworker won't put in her retirement papers, so on paper my principal can't rehire me. So if she doesn't turn it in by end of month I officially get transferred to another school... like wtf b* you know I'm pregnant turn your shit in

Disney world is the bomb. I haven't been since I was in 7th grade but the love is real. Just so crowded :(. Saw a video comparing LA's pirates ride to the one in Hong Kong. As cool as it looks, I love the nostalgia of potc


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, inseminated a few times, ovulation was way late though. Only inseminated once anywhere near when I ovulated. Whole situation sucks.


----------



## FutureMrs

Haven't been to Disneyland but have been to Disney world a number of times and stayed on property it's 100x worth the money God I love that place! Lol

I can't believe what you US ladies get it is insane to me, what do you do with the babies when you go back to work!? Most day cares in Canada won't take them until they are atleast a year


----------



## wookie130

Cpp- :( I'm sorry, hon. 

Keeps- Yeah, I'm a tiny bit pregnant. No one actually knows in real life. Betas were rising fine at 13 & 15 dpo, so I get an ultrasound at 7 weeks, which will be March 31st. I pray everything is alright then. Your Ella is a doll! Such a sweet little girly wardrobe, too! I love it!

Future- You're way more ready than you think. So much of it just comes to you naturally, and you just end up taking care of business. No kid comes with instructions...but, we moms are sort of preprogrammed to just, well...mom. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Infant daycare starts at 6 weeks here r_r or people get babysitters (around her they run $16-30 an hour gag) or au pairs. Most teachers I know actually just stop working and go on sabbatical because their entire income goes to daycare so they just say screw it and stay home if they have a partner that can afford to


----------



## StillPraying

Most daycares here will take them starting at 6weeks. It's more expensive at 6 weeks, usually going down in price when they hit 6 months, and down again at a year.


----------



## FutureMrs

An hour Dobs??? Omg that is insane!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh my. 

We pay £35 a day for Elisabeth for a private childminder - she is picked up from home at 9.30am and brought back at 6pm. It is a group of three children max, including the minder's own three year old, and they go to parks, play centres or do activities like crafts and cooking at her home.

And the nursery they go to, Nat gets 16 hours a week free, and because Ella is under the age limit we pay £3.30 an hour for her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hehe childminder. I love that term. Also that sounds so lovely. The jealousy is real.


----------



## kittykat7210

When I go back to work after baby I'll be paying around £50 a day for a private nursery, it's 9 hours, and we will get 90% of our nursery costs back from government working tax credit, so in reality we will only be paying £5 a day to send him/her to nursery. I don't envy those in the U.S.!


----------



## StillPraying

I told DH how much y'all pay and he just started laughing. For my 2 girls we pay $1,100.00 per month. Mind you that is "subsidized" because we are on a military base so that's cheaper then what you would pay off base :rofl: it was more, but it went down since dd2 turned 1. I really hate daycares for infants...i feel like they don't get held enough. :( we had dd1 in la petite when she was younger, before dd2 and we looooooved them. But they're pretty pricey. I would have killed tohave a nanny or Au Pair. 

DH bought a new tv and it's ridiculously ginormous. He's like a kid with a Christmas stocking right now.


----------



## claireybell

Kitty i think Tax credits only pay towards nursery fees if the household income is under £30k.. we had no help with Riley hus last year at day nursery, £360 a month for 2 days a week, tax creds gave us £14 a month toward it, they base it on previous years earnings it sucks! :(


----------



## claireybell

Awww Keeps, Ella is soooooo yummy! Your CM looks fertile to me :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh our income is under 30,000 XD especially after baby is born I will be on reduced hours, I've used the government website calculator a million times to make sure XD and we will get £5,700 in tax credits :) the nursery near us works out at £433 per month for 2 days a week and we will get £400 in tax credits and then child benefit on top of that


----------



## FutureMrs

Ladies what do Braxton hicks feel like? My stomach is rock hard tonight and so heavy, should I be worried? I don't know if it's just everything catching up to me or what it means, today is day 67 of work and this may be an indicator I need to slow down, anyone else ever feel this?


----------



## wookie130

Well, they feel like tightening, and they actually can be painful, contrary to what you may read on the web...they can be sharp, and can come on quite suddenly, and like you described, make your bump feel hard and tight. Go drink something, and lay on your left side for a while, and hopefully things will relax!


----------



## gigglebox

If it went away probably Braxton hicks. 

I am also wondering...it is too early to drop? I feel like this baby dropped. My navel is lower and my crotch is really sore today :(


----------



## shaescott

Keeps your little darling is so adorable!

Michelle I forgot to say congrats on getting past 12 weeks, with your history of mc. It looks like it'll be smooth sailing :)

I read everything but can't remember any of it, I'm exhausted from work and stuff. I love you all <3


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, I don't think it's too early to drop...I can't remember when I did with either of my kids, but I vaguely remembered it being around 32ish weeks, perhaps. If you're getting pineapple crotch (when baby's head is kind of engaging in your pelvis, and it feels like you're walking with said-fruit up your wing-wong), then yeah, I'd say baby's just getting into position a bit early. Sheesh, that was an uncomfortable sensation. Get out your large exercise ball, and if you don't have one, get one. It was the only thing I felt like sitting on when I was at home.

So, the freakin' Disney ads disappeared yesterday, and today they're back in full force. What in the actual f? Why were they fixed yesterday, and back today? I love BnB, but the pop-up ads on here are INSANE, and totally hijack the whole forum. Stupid, stupid, stupid. Anyone else having trouble with it again?

Today I am officially back to work, after being on spring break. And of course, I got about 2 hours of sleep, thanks to the lovely early pregnancy insomnia that takes over for me in the first tri. I literally do not know how I'm going to function at school with those little people today. I am irritable, exhausted, and NOT IN THE MOOD to be there. Sorry for griping. It's just a harsh reality check, when I got to lounge around basking in my symptoms, hanging with my own children at home for a week straight. Ugh. This is now the home stretch before summer vacay, and next week is PT conferences, where I get to meet with my absolutely INSANE group of parents that I have this year. I can't even.


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, Disney ad is back :growlmad:

Wook, sounds like challenging times ahead :( just remember there is light at the end of the tunnel! Summer soon! 

I never had the "bowling ball crotch" with Des. I'm noticing now my pelvis is a bit more sore, especially after standing, and baby feels lower. I don't think he's engaged but maybe closer to it now. He's definitely been head down for a couple weeks anyway.

Bad news for me...Des is now sick :( he's had a cough and sniffles but woke up with a high fever today so I think I can say he caught my flu :( he is in good spirits though. The worst part is I had to miss my SIL's ultrasound :( 

Lev is kicking me at new heights.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no Gigs! I hope he feels better. Glad he is being a trooper though! Sorry about missing her scan :(. Can she use her phone and share it with you later? I know it's not the same but still fun

Wook yes wtf not amused lol. I hear you. This last stretch suuuucks. My only break is spring break mid april, otherwise from Jan to mid June nothing. Like who the actual d* designed this. All my other schools had a ski week in feb

Afm in bed listening to boo snore. Anatomy scan in 2.75 hours :). Then getting a massage at 2 hehe


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- sorry des is sick. I hope it passes for him quickly. 

Dobs- I can't wait to hear about your scan! I also hope you get a good tech. I had what felt like 3000 in depth scans and sometimes the techs are amazing and sometimes they're terrible. Make sure to ask about the estimated weight they never told us unless we asked. Have fun! 

Childcare: we looked into it and it was just over $2,000 a month. And I commute to work. So after the gas, childcare, commute time, putting miles on my car, not being with my boys it's just wasn't worth it. 

Disney: it's alright. I just think it's so overpriced that it makes it less fun for me. I'd rather go to universal studios or other parks where it costs less and can have just as much fun. Actually DHs family is planning a big trip to Disney land this year and we're probably not going because the boys won't even remember it and honestly with two babies we won't be able to do much. So it's kind of a loose loose.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg green when we took my twin brothers, my mom would take one and get a companion pass for me and my stepdad would take the other and get a companion pass for my brother. We didn't have to wait in any lines lmfao we went on everything like three times while my parents just hung out with the twins :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs, anatomy scan already?! How!?!? Can't wait for more pics!

SIL's scan went great and I'm so excited for her. She sent me a couple pics but will will stopping by after some errands to show me all the pics she got to take. No nub shot though :/ haha

I am sooooo hoping they have a girl! I really want a niece! I think it might satiate my need for a little girl in my life. Plus my BIL is such a hard ass, I think he needs a girl to soften him! If not, it'll still be fun to have another boy in the family :cloud9:


----------



## StillPraying

I never really understood why people take small babies to Disneyland or other theme parks...I saw some new new babies there and I was like....No. definitely not. 

Gigs glad to hear her US went well! so exciting to have more babies in the family :flower: I don't think its too early for baby to drop. I never had that bowling ball crotch experience either :shrug:

Mrs G how long do you plan to stay home with your boys? I'm opposite from you lol I really wasn't too impressed with universal studios (was before Harry Potter World, would love to go back to see that) and there really isn't anything for little kids so I haven't taken them. this was the one in LA, not sure about in Florida.

Dobs so excited for you anatomy scan:happydance: Hope you get some good pics!

Wookie the Disney ad showed up for me again on my phone last night. so annoying:growlmad:

Future that sounds like BH to me. Mine weren't painful, just uncomfortable. They felt like I was somehow flexing my belly and couldn't unflex lol Drinking water did help tho :thumbup:

woohoo only 2 more weeks for me until 2nd Tri:happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Still that's awesome! Wow time is FLLYYYING by. This is really making me feel like I need to go paint the nursery...or at least sand it and start edging in!

Still when is your next u/s?


----------



## StillPraying

Haha Yeah you may want to start...I mean, your ticker says 53 days to go :shock: 
We scheduled a private scan on April 10th to find out gender, (Only 21 more days!)I requested one from my dr, but the appointment isn't until almost 17 weeks and I NEED one at that 15 week mark for my sanity. Plus SIL will be here :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't enjoy theme parks of any kind and really not into Disney so think this will be one experience my kids are deprived of :haha: They don't show any particular interest in Disney stuff either though.

We live literally down the road from Scotland's only theme park and get lots of travelling funfairs - DH goes sometimes but I can't remember the last time I visited!

Can't wait for all these scans - I've got one next week too to get him measured again.

If it makes you feel any better Gigs, my 'nursery' currently has the contents of our loft (attic?) in it - except for any of the baby gear. I haven't even thought about it yet, guess I should get DH to drag down the crib and find the newborn clothes and nappies so I can add them to the laundry mountain and they stand a chance of getting washed before he's here...


----------



## DobbyForever

Pics sucked. Tech sucked. Will explain later. Baby is healthy, hb 147, still a boy


----------



## Keepsmiling91

wookie130 said:


> Keeps- Yeah, I'm a tiny bit pregnant. No one actually knows in real life. Betas were rising fine at 13 & 15 dpo, so I get an ultrasound at 7 weeks, which will be March 31st. I pray everything is alright then.

Ohh wooks, I remember oh too well the awful anxiety of first tri, I posted a thing about it in the first tri pages, my tests started getting lighter (FRER) but I was having doubling betas but nothing on the scan, my beta was 4800hcg and an empty scan not even a sac, I worried myself sick didn't sleep etc, the nurses spoke to me like it was doomed "we should be seeing something by 'x' amount of hcg, we want to do keyhole surgery and check ur tubes etc , well at 10,800hcg and a big panic attack in the ultrasound waiting room, there was my tiny Ella with a flickering HB! So I sympathise and try not to think about numbers or obsess as I did! X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

claireybell said:


> Awww Keeps, Ella is soooooo yummy! Your CM looks fertile to me :)

Thank you I'm so made up with her she's everything I could hope for!

Oh god I hope not , I breastfed daisy for 2 & half years and didn't have a period for the first year of that, I don't want the :witch: to read her ugly head too soon! Xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*M&S[/B] laundry mountain!  you sound like me! I always had a more relaxed approach to my impending labour, what's the rush? These things last hours? Lol, I found packing odd bits whilst in labour actually helped distract from the pain!

Is it strange I'm jealous of all the preggo ladies labours coming up? I don't want to be pregnant or have another baby, but labour is almost 'addictive?' The rush of whizzing to the hospital, and not knowing what baby will look like, and finding the strength to get through each contraction it's strange but I love it! If do it all again in a heartbeat if I could! 

Am I the only strange one? 

Aww gigs - that's rough when you've been poorly, now have a poorly child to take care of whilst trying to grow a baby! Wishing a speedy recovery x all 3 of my girls have just had chicken pox in the last 2 weeks, poor Ella has some nasty ones breaks my heart x*
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9503.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I missed the part about Des being sick! poor thing, hope it doesn't last long for him :thumbup:

MS I feel you on the mountain of laundry...although mine has avalanched a few times :haha:

keeps fx the witch stays away! I was never that lucky while nursing:growlmad: Sorry your girls have the chicken pox, so not fun. I remember having it as a kid and taking a million baths a day with baking soda and salt lol And no I do not think you are strange at all. Maybe that's why some women have like 10 kids. or the duggers, I don't even remember how many they had :shock:


----------



## shaescott

I love Disney with all of my heart. I know it's expensive but I still love it. I do admit that for the parks, I love universal just as much as Disney world, especially now that they have Harry Potter world. But Disney as a company, the movies they make, the music they produce, ugh I love it!

Keeps aw I'm sorry your little girls have chickenpox. I never got it, most likely because I was always up to date on my vaccines and so was everyone else at my school. My mom still has recurring outbreaks of shingles, she had chickenpox as a kid. I can't even imagine what it's like, I hope they feel better soon <3


----------



## pacificlove

Still, that number is 19... Although they did just recently adopt #20. 

Exciting times ahead again for this thread with all the scans and babies due!


----------



## DobbyForever

So. Long story short the tech didn't tell me anything not even when I asked. SO even made a comment about how weird it was to not give the mom any info... and then to make matters more annoying I just got a call saying my scan was incomplete and I need to come in for more pictures.

And my massage was mediocre.

And SO is sick and whiney.

Overall annoyed af


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs sorry your scan wasn't pleasant :( I don't know about your hospital/clinic policy but I know at mine techs aren't allowed to give any information about the US. But you'd think she would tell you that if that is the case! :hugs: hope the next one goes better!

PL as yes 19. That's a bit too many for me but whatever:shrug: lol

They didn't have a chickenpox vaccine when I was kid. My girls got the vaccine though. DH never had a vaccine and never had chicken pox lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw Dobs, that sucks. I didn't get much info at mine but I'm not really that interested :haha: just that the baby is healthy! It's really bad that they didn't even answer when you asked!

Keeps, me and DH were just talking about the labour thing the other night, I'm the same. I mean, it hurts and it's messy and that sucks, but it is all very exciting and such a buzz.

My Ella got the pox at about that age too, it's such a shame for them :( she still has a scar above her eyebrow. But at least they all got it at once and it's over and done with!

I remember having it as a kid, my brother had it at the same time too, and he was in bed really sick for a week while I was out playing in the garden and almost wishing I could go back to school because other than itching, I felt fine!

They don't vaccinate against it here, or anywhere in Europe that I know of.

Joe has his first wobbly tooth!


----------



## DobbyForever

I get that certain things she can't tell me but when I ask what are you doing it hey what was that measurement and you don't answer we have a problem. Especially when I asked about how things measured and she said I don't measure that.,. Like yes b* you are supposed to. I wasn't asking her anything diagnostic, just what are you doing type questions which I have a right to know. Still waiting on my gyn to get back to me


----------



## StillPraying

She should have just said she wasn't allowed to answer, not answering is so rude. Can you let your Dr know or someone else who works there? In my hospital they tell you as you're going in to save all questions for the Dr because they are not allowed to answer ANYTHING. Like at all. But like I said, they tell you that BEFORE you go in so you don't bother asking question or have them be rude like that. No call for her to be rude. Sounds like maybe she was new? I hope you get someone else next time who will be at least more cordial.


----------



## StillPraying

MS yay for wobbly tooth! A lot of people here prefer not to vaccinate for chicken pox either, but some schools require it.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh Keeps sorry your girls aren't well :( at least they're knocking it all out at once! And I remember your panic with Ella, wasn't there a huge worry of ectopic? And look at her now! <3 

Dobs that's so annoying about the nurse who scanned you. Wtf, bedside manner much? Sorry SO's sick, what's he got?

M&S that makes me feel slightly better. I know ultimately baby really just needs a place to sleep at first, and some clothes. I'm just going crazy with all the stuff piling up in my house.

So...hubs and I are thinking about opening a painting studio/farm goods store out of our basement. Our basement opens up to the outdoors through an unfinished garage which he suggests we turn into an enclosed porch. That would be the main entrance. What do y'all think? I feel like a studio attached to a house isn't weird, but a farm stand might be...but I guess it'd just be weird the first time you shop there...idk.


----------



## shaescott

I didn't know they didn't vaccinate against chicken pox in Europe. That's interesting. Is it because it's more annoying than dangerous? 

Dobs I'm so sorry you had a shitty scan and a meh massage :( I hope your SO feels better and things start looking up.


----------



## StillPraying

Shae from what I've read, most other countries are not as vaccine happy as the US is lol we'd vaccinate for the common cold if we could :rofl:

Gigs I don't think it would be weird, unless people could see into your house, that would weird me out. We saw a lot of shops like that up in the mountains of NC and Ioved them. This one old lady had an antique store in her basement, but you had to walk thru her front door, down a hallway, and down a flight of stairs :nope: dh and I said no on that one. His mom went tho lol

I'm craving an iced chai tea latte *drool*


----------



## Jezika

Dobs sorry your u/s experience was bad. As someone who's had many, many ultrasounds, I find some techs super rude, some completely silent, and some incredibly friendly as they narrate everything they are doing. Hopefully you get a better one next time.

Keeps - I'm with you on the labour! I didn't care much for pregnancy itself, not really the first few weeks postpartum, but labour was exciting! And your Ella is so darn cute and has the best outfits, though poor thing with the chicken pox. I think I had them at like age 7. And I, too, remember how distressed you were at your first scan. So weird to think she's a proper little person now!

M&S - I'm with you re: Disney. Never cared for it, esp not the Disney Worlds/Lands etc.

Gigs - not weird, but unique! That may be a good thing. 

AFM started looking at houses. Well, houses are way too expensive here, so more like condos and townhouses. It sucks to go to endless viewings with a baby so we've had friends babysit her so far, but I can't be gone more than 2-3 hours because she still won't take a bottle!


----------



## wookie130

Disney...meh. Those are my feelings. I went to both Disneyland and Disney World as a child myself, and loved it, of course, and I do have my favorite Disney movies, such as Beauty and the Beast, and Brave, but, I'm not fanatical about it or anything...and I have to say that I HATE a lot of the "tween" shows they produce on their television station...they're cheesy, and set terrible examples for kids. We get Disney Junior (the television channel), which has a lot of cute/fun shows, and currently my daughter is slightly more than obsessed with Elena of Avalor. But, I could take or leave the theme parks. They are definitely, definitely overpriced, that is for sure.

Keeps- I don't think it's weird at all, honey! There is no greater rush in this world, than the day a child is born! It's always the happiest, most momentous, exciting day of our lives when one of our babies are born. I know exactly what you mean, and I didn't even have natural/vaginal deliveries. It is still so exciting to go in, and have the experience of having the baby! I pray I get to do it again, and I pray it goes smoothly...there are definitely risks for me this time, and it makes me very nervous. I didn't know the Duggars just adopted #20...whoa! I'll have to go Google that for the deets.

Dobs- I'm sorry your scan was disappointing. I'm kind of blessed that the two techs working up in my OB office are thorough, and quietly talk their way through the baby's entire body as they're scanning..."This is the heart, this is the thigh, fingers, toes, kidneys, etc." And they type in measurements on the screen that I can see as they're doing it, and if I have questions, they happily answer it. I think here in the states, there doesn't seem to be any rule about needing to stay quiet during the scan...I've had a gazillion ultrasounds, and I hope to have a gazillion more this pregnancy (given that the one next Friday yields a heartbeat), and they always are very detailed. Sounds like you just had a dud of a tech, honestly. That's too bad, honey. Definitely go and get rescanned, and voice your concerns to your doctor about wanting to know more as the scan is happening...it's your baby, and you've every right to ask questions, and to be spoken to while it's happening.

Ahh, yes. The ol' chickenpox. I never had it as a child. I ended up being tested as an adult as to whether I was immune to it or not, and I'm not immune to it, just healthy, and lucky. So, I got the vaccine. Both of my children have been vaccinated for it, also. It can makes kids really sick, and really miserable, and my son always goes into some kind of awful upper-respiratory issue if he gets sick with anything at all. Chickenpox can land an adult in the hospital, as it becomes more serious with age, so I'm glad I got the shots when I was 26, and I work with children, so it was just a matter of time before I could have become very, very ill. 

So, cravings have hit, and they've hit HARD. I went to the store last night to grab just a few items, and stupidly, I went shopping while I was already ravenous, and I spotted the Lay's Wavy chips, and A&E French Onion dip, which has always been my pregnant food of choice...HORRIBLE!!!!!!! I mean, YUMMY, but so, so, so bad. Plus, I'm Paleo, and NEVER eat dairy, or white potatoes, or certain types of oils, etc. Well, I couldn't stop myself from buying the damn things, and while my kids were playing outside with their father, I friggin MAULED that bag of chips, and ate the whole container of dip. It was like I was possessed. I tried shoveling that shit in my face so fast, because for some reason, I didn't want my husband and my kids seeing me eat it (I'm not sure why...:rofl:), and lo' and behold, I was caught red-handed. Everyone came inside, and my husband busted me...he was laughing, of course, and I felt completely gross. :rofl: Oh well. Early pregnancy is a weird, weird thing.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez she's not taking a bottle from anyone? Hmmm wish I knew what to suggest :-k

Wooks, that is funny and relatable. I've definitely been hiding junk food...partly out of shame, and partly because hubs will eat my stuff! 

I'll admit, my sugar cravings (mainly ice cream) have been out of control, but things have reset since this illness. Really hoping I can get into my ob appt. in a week without gaining much at all from last time...

Speaking of ice cream, they've rolled out some new brand called "Halo Top". It's got a gold lid and each pint is 280-320 calories, depending on flavor. Omg, the mocha chip is sooooooooo good and the guilt is lessened with the lowers cals :drool: went to whole foods sunday but that was the only flavor the were sold out of :( probably for the best though!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm just not craving food :( I feel like I'm missing out on a pregnancy related thing!! I want cravings but I just don't have any, there are things I fancy but I wouldn't really call those cravings because I can take them or leave them XD


----------



## gigglebox

What about aversions to food? That was way stronger for me than cravings the first time around.


----------



## kittykat7210

Nope no aversions either, I can eat what I want to as long as I liked it before pregnancy, sounds like an odd thing to say but I'm really jealous of those getting cravings and even aversions!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kitty I've been the same all pregnancies. I go through phases of mildly fancying something possibly unusual but probably just because my body needs it - watermelon with Joe, this time orange juice and salad (I'm iron deficient) and I can definitely take it or leave it. It's just that if for example in a shop to get lunch and it's a choice of the usual drinks, I decide I'd rather have orange juice than something else. I don't usually drink it.

Gigs, that idea sounds great. There's a lot of farm shops around here in barns and stuff but a detached porch leading to it would work just as well. I'd love to go to something like that.

I had genuinely never even heard of a chicken pox vaccination until I read about it on this thread a while back. I think they're a lot less inclined to hand out medicines and vaccines for stuff that probably won't be that dangerous even though it might be miserable. I don't know if they vaccinate adults for chicken pox, I could maybe see that since it definitely does get more dangerous as you get older. We don't get tested for flu either or given tamiflu unless you have underlying health conditions that could make it life-threatening. You can get a flu vaccine but you have to pay privately unless old, pregnant or certain health conditions or professions. 

The standard vaccinations are measles, mumps and rubella, small pox, polio, meningitis, TB. I've additionally been vaccinated against hepatitis because of my job but I had to pay for that. I'd definitely take a common cold vaccine if they had one that worked :haha: I hate it!!

Can't remember what else now. Was up til 5am feeling nauseated so my brain is mushed.


----------



## Twag

Jezz - my daughter would not take a bottle at all it was awful when I 1st left her she ended up being fed with a syringe! So I purchased a load of different bottles she finally after a lot of crying etc she finally took a MAM bottle but in order to make sure she would carry on taking it I had to give her 1 bottle a day! Also I had to make it quite warm (apparently my boob milk is warm :wacko:) so she will only take milk if it is slightly hotter than body temp :shrug:

Kitty - I never got cravings either :nope: and I only got aversions to food because I was so sick (ginger is still a no go area) :shrug:


----------



## Jezika

Twag - hmm if she does ever take a bottle, that's probably a good idea for me to give her one a day to get her used to it. I do heat it up (with a bottle warmer) but perhaps I could try it a little warmer. It cools down fast though. I have four bottles I've tried her with and I r eally don't fancy spending money on endless bottles I won't use. Wish there was one universal bottle that all nipples could attach to. Oh well. How did the syringe feeding go btw? Is it that bad?

M&S - do you happen to know when UK kids got mumps vaccinations in the mid '90s? I can't remember. I'm asking because there's a stupid mumps outbreak in my city and since babies don't get vaccinated against it till age one, they recommending parents my age get a booster because Canadians of that age never got a second vaccine as kids. But I don't know if it was the same in the UK at the time.

Wooks - lol @ mauling that pack of chips and dip. I think we can all relate at some point in our lives.

Gigs - I bloody hope our whole foods starts stocking that brand. That's the kind of ,calorie count that would allow me to eat an entire pint guilt free.

Re: aversions, I only had them in first tri. I struggled to eat anything but fruit, and looking back at my weight log I didn't put any weight on till 4-5 months, at which point I just wanted to eat all the desserts in the world. I put on 46lbs in my pregnancy and am now 10lbs above my pre-preg weight. I do still have an annoying little belly (which incidentally is great for supporting Tilly when I carry her) but I'm sure my massive boobs also add weight. I say this because I remember someone asking. And no my body is definitely not the same. But mainly due to boobs and belly. My legs and thighs and bum seem to be the same as before though. I still have stretch marks on my belly too, and the linea negra is gradually fading. Bottom of my belly looks a bit like a giant naked scrotum, but hey, if the alternative is never having kids, I'll take it.


----------



## Twag

Jezz - I spent a fortune on bottles and I also said the same thing why can't there be one bottle with interchangeable teets!! 
My friends BF little girl never took a bottle and went straight to a cup!!
The syringing was only bad in that she was screaming as hungry and now will not take medicine from a syringe :dohh:
Oh and she would only take the bottle if held whilst you were stood in front of a window and she was facing away from you!! Thankfully that passed :wacko: 
She still much prefers boob to bottle :shrug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

MAM bottles were good for us too. Quite a few bottles actually are interchangeable, I remember the medela bottles that came with my pump fitting different tops.

I don't know about vaccines here Jez, sorry. I got all mine in Finland before we came here. DH had mumps when I was pregnant with one of the boys, we think he probably was vaccinated but apparently you can still get it anyway, but nobody seemed concerned that I would catch it (and I didn't)

Maybe safer to get it anyway, just in case?


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish update

Gyn emailed me back. She copied the entire report and gave me the run down that everything is looking really good. All the parts are measuring 3-4 days ahead with the exception of the femur which is a whole week behind. Not surprised, we're vertically challenged on both sides for both parents. I have to go in because he wasn't cooperating/positioned ideally for his profile and heart photos and they just want to redo those.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby that's really good news, I'm glad you got your feedback finally


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs glad you heard back, hope the next scan goes better.

jez sorry about the bottle struggle. I had to go through a million bottles before I found one DD2 would take. She like Avent and Tommy Tippy ones best. Originally she would only take a bottle from others and if I was not in the house. I hope you find something that works for her! And I am dying over "giant naked scrotum" :rofl: that is epic Mumps does not sound like fun though :nope:Good luck with house hunting:thumbup:

Twag ever since my pregnancy with DD2 when someone recommended I try ginger for morning sicknes....bleck. cant stand it lol 

MS the US vaccinates for everything. Some are obviously necessary, others there is a lot of debate on, such as flu/chickenpox. If it wasn't required for the girls daycare (and school when they start) I would not have them do chickenpox or the flu. But there are lots of opinions on that.:shrug: 

Gigs haha hiding junk food! :haha: That icecream does sound divine. I've been wanting frozen yogurt but haven't gone to get any...hmm How's Des doing?

Wookie I'm in the states and my hospital doesn't allow the techs to talk, so I don't think it's a country thing, I think its an individual hospital thing.
Not that it excuses being straight rude though.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, my "AF" is/was unusually light and day one was very light, day two medium in the AM- down to very light in the night, now day three just spotting. My nipples are very sensative and I don't feel like the early days of a new cycle. Usually the first week I feel cold, calm, sleep less, which is not how I feel currently. Sigh. I dunno what's up.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace have you taken a test?


----------



## Cppeace

Not since Saturday. I dunno feels it would just be a waste to me.


----------



## StillPraying

It could just be an off period, those happen for all kinds of reasons :shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

Is what I figure.If my nipples keep being sensative and/or my temp is above normal tomorrow I may test. we will see. My nipples are very rarely sensative except right before my period and even then pretty rare.


----------



## StillPraying

I cant see your chart because my computer at work blocks everything :wacko: did your temp drop and go down when af started?


----------



## Cppeace

I don't temp during AF as I temp vaginally. My temps were insane all cycle long though. My last temp was on Saturday and it was above cover line but kind of lowfor my more "normal" post ovulation temps.


----------



## M&S+Bump

You said you ov'd quite late CP? It might just be that your hormones are a bit out of whack this cycle and that's why everything's weird. It happens sometimes. For some of us, no two periods are alike :haha:

Glad you got the results Dobs. There's hospital policy and then there's just being rude. If they can't say, then they should just say that.

Still, yeh, we don't get the kids the flu vaccine even though they could have it in school, and I don't get it either even while pregnant. I debated the whooping cough one last time as there were actually some cases of it around but then never made the appointment, and no-one's mentioned it this time round. They have all their big ones but I think sometimes these things can get taken a little too far :) ah, they vaccinate kids against the norovirus these days too, I forgot that one. That one I'm happy about because I'm deathly afraid of vomiting and the spread of noro was getting absolutely ridiculous every year, because people just saw it as 'a bit of sick' and sent kids to school/nursery, went to work themselves, on public transport etc and it's so contagious it just spread like wildfire. I don't know if you've ever had it but it's AWFUL, not just a bit of stomach flu.

I'm watching Jamie Oliver (whom I hate usually) making pork tacos and avocado salad and now I'm starving. I've taken to watching almost exclusively Food Network :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Eh my periods are almost always alike, day one usually is light-medium, day 2 is usually heavy, crampy, clots and such, day three is usually medium then down to light by bedtime and day 4 is either spotting or nothing, but yeah I get it that my hormones can be out of whack. No reason for it but whatever.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Joe's tooth came out when he was brushing his teeth tonight :D 

I'm so happy, mostly because his teeth are terrible, he's already had to have a lot of the back ones out and they wanted to take almost all of them but we said no, unless they're causing pain, leave the poor kid with his front ones at least, and they've lasted til now and now he'll get nice new ones. He grinds them in his sleep so they're really weak :(


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, my last period before I got pregnant was SO weird. Much lighter and shorter than normal. It was weird enough to where I kept asking my fertility nurse if there was something wrong with me. I was convinced there was. A few weeks later... BFP. I hope the same happens for you.

Dobs, glad you got the results and that they were good!

Jez, I have no bottle feeding advice, but good luck!

Speaking of food, for some reason my house smells like pizza. So now I've convinced DH to order pizza for dinner tonight cause it sounds so good!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS glad the tooth came out. That stinks about the grinding though :(

Peace that is odd that suddenly your body decided to be a butt this cycle. I agree if your temp is up again to test just to be sure

Jez I agree no help on the bottle front

K so moved the pictures cuz he wanted to show them to his coworkers but I snapped these two yesterday. 

Re vaccines we are vaccine happy here lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9603.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Profile it's doing that one at a time crap
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9603.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Michellebelle

Great photos, Dobs!


----------



## StillPraying

Aww definitely all boy dobs! 

MS yay for tooth coming out! 

Michelle are you considering yourself in 2nd tri now or tomorrow? And did your results from the blood test come in yet?

Re cravings. Oh I get them bad. Sometimes it's something just sounds good, other times I can't stop thinking about it and I HAVE to have it. Like today, I HEARD the pies in Cocos calling my name. And I know it was fate because I bought the LAST lemon meringue pie. I can't wait to eat it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I hate lemon meringue lol the texture weirds me out but it is SO's favorite. I want cheesecake. All day every day cheesecake.

I feel like poo but I have a 40 hours commitment I have to go to. I wonder if I go and look miserable if my boss will send me home :rofl:


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well I think I O'd last night and I was able to get my DH to bd with me :thumbup: This month I am going to think positive instead of negatively like I usually do.

Well my Spring Break went by way to fast and I am now back at school (started back yesterday). But on the bright side I only have 41 days to go until I get out for the summer!! Other then having a very chatty class I had a pretty great group of kids. With a few exceptions but even they are getting better! I'm really going to miss them next year :( 

Dobs, aw your u/s pic is adorable. I am so glad that everything is alright with your LO :)

CP, I am so sorry that your af showed and that it isn't like your normal af. I don't like when my body does things out of the norm because then I start to think that there is something major wrong with me. Of course, I am quite a few years older than you and I worry I will start going through menopause before I get my rainbow baby!


----------



## Cppeace

I'm curious if I may be starting early menopause myself sometimes. At 34 it's not unheard of.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

CP, I am sorry if you have already said before but have you had any blood work to see what your hormone levels are? I have had CD3 blood work taken 2 or 3 times by my previous OB/GYN but he has never told me what my levels are just that I am still fertile :( It would be nice to know what they are and I am hoping when my new OB gets my records he will tell me what my results were and then explain them to me!


----------



## StillPraying

Lady do you take any supplements?

Peace I wouldn't think it would be menopause.... 

Dobs lately I love all things lemon. Lemon meringue, lemon ice tea, mmmmm.....i had 2 servings of pie:shock: and not little ones either


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Still, No I don't take any supplements just some vitamins: Prenatal, Vit D, Folic Acid (new OB told me to start taking it so that has just been in the past few days) and I also take low dose aspirin. I know that for the first couple of years of ttc my Vit D levels were low and it was after they were at a normal level that I got pg with the baby I m/c. 

I know there are supplements that could probably help me but without knowing that much about them I am worried about using them. Also right now we just don't have the money to spend on them. The school I am working at wasn't holding out enough taxes from my paychecks so we owe $1,000 combined for both state and federal taxes. We also have car insurance due at the same time and it is around $500. So we are trying to save up all we can to pay this in April. Maybe once we get all of that taken care of I can look into supplements.


----------



## DobbyForever

How much folic acid are you taking every day? Usually prenatals have a decent amount. I don't know what the max is but I'd be wary of taking too much of anything already in my prenatal. Glad you got good timing though! Fxed!

Peace I know early menopause is a thing but I sure hope that isn't the case. I have had one off cycles before so hoping it was just wonky and next cycle is more regular.


----------



## StillPraying

My OB said prenatals don't have enough folic acid so I take it on top of my prenatal, I did that with all of my babies :shrug: but that probably depends on the brand? There are super expensive brands that have real folate in them and not folic acid which is a synthetic version. I looked into those but $$$$$$$$$$ Lol 

Dobs forgot to ask were those pics from yesterday's scan or did you already get a new one for heart pics?

Lady sorry about the tax issues, that sucks :( Maca is a great one to try that doesn't cost much if you're interested:)


----------



## Cppeace

No, I haven't had any blood work checked and I shan't as I am nearing the end of trying at this point. 

Early menopause doesn't run on the family so most likely it's just a bad stretch the past few months. 

Supplements tend to mess up my cycle so I am trying not to change anything major. I am not sure how more months I will try but I don't feel it will be many more- just don't have the heart for it.


----------



## wookie130

CP- Yeah, I'm not thinking it's menopause for you at only 34. It DOES happen, but very rarely. I'm sorry you're having a wacky period so far...once and a while, our bodies seem to like to keep it interesting. That is NOT amusing, however, when you're ttc. :(

Dobby- Great picture! Beautiful boy!

Lady- Try Royal Jelly, CQ10, and Maca. Those supplements are supposed to improve egg health over the course of 3 months or so... 

Still- I have heard that about typical prenatal vitamins recently. I take the Rainbow Light Embrace (for women 35 or older), and it allegedly contains higher levels of folic acid in it (although I don't know if it's folate vs. synthetic folic acid), and it's vegan, and "natural." It's pretty freakin' expensive, at around $40 a bottle, and I take it 3 x a day...eeek! I do like them, however, because they don't mess with my stomach like other prenatals have.


----------



## Michellebelle

Selfish post before I head to work...

Still. I think you asked if the test results came back. They did! I got a call yesterday. Low risk for everything, which is a huge relief! I didn't want her to tell me the sex over the phone though, so she was gonna email me so DH and I could look together. Of course, she never emailed. Grrrr. Hoping to find out today.

And I'm officially in second tri! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs silver lining you get to see baby again :thumbup:

Cpp, are you still just doing AI? I'm not sure your financial situation but maybe consider IUI? I had a friend try for over a year with at home AI, she had one chemical under her belt, then decided to try IUI and got pregnant immediately. Just a thought...

Still omg mmmm lemon pastries *drool* 

I had a dream Levin came 3 weeks early, was 9lbs 1oz, and the most chill baby ever, wasn't even all that concerned about eating...then a mosquito came and was trying to drink colostrum directly from the tap! I wanted to kill it but didn't want to squish it on my boob so kept trying to swat it away...

Ahhh pregnancy dreams.


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao gigs that's hilarious! I hate mosquitos!

Michelle yay for 2nd tri:happydance: and also for good test results! I'd call and ask them about the email again, how annoying!

Wookie I've heard good things about the rainbow light brand:thumbup: I think theirs has a plant based folate which is supposed to be better than folic acid I guess 

Peace have you tried maca or any of the egg quality supplements?


----------



## Cppeace

My temp is still up- I merged the two charts. I can separate them again anytime. If you look though you see that my temp is well above the cover line. If it is still up tomorrow I will test again. 
I'm a natural person and feel if it doesn't happen with us naturally or at least with what I can do and control it simply isn't meant to be.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I read but didn't retain much. 

Gig- my Maxwell was a super chill baby. He really didn't care about eating or anything. On like day 5 he got gassy and that was the only thing that made him cry. So maybe Levin will be super chill too. 

Dobs- love the pics! Can't wait to see what he looks like. Also love how proud your SO has become. 

Re Folic Acid I had to take extra too. I also had to take extra calcium. I realize I had two babies but my doc said she recommended all ladies take extra folic acid. 

Who said they were watching big little lies? I've been watching but I'm so confused. Have they ever shown who died? 

My poor baby has a cold! It's the saddest thing I've ever seen. And my other baby had to do a hearing test yesterday which wasn't fun for anyone and honestly just irritated me because no one told me why we had to do it until we got there. Apparently because he was in the NICU for longer than 5 days and they gave him an antibiotic?!! I vaguely remember this but no one ever told me there was a possibility (although incredibly small) that it could affect his hearing.


----------



## kittykat7210

There's been an attack on Westminster!! They've shut down the Houses of Parliament and at least 2 people have died (1 of which was a police officer) with more people injured. 2 men ran over a load of people in a car on Westminster bridge and then proceeded to stab people :(

EDIT: 4 people have now been announced dead with a further 20 heavily injured


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I was seeing that on Facebook. Terrible when there are incidents like this.


----------



## Jezika

Kitty that's horrible. On the news here it says only one person died, but I think there's been no word on the police officer. Sad to hear he/she also died :( Scary world.

Green - Re: Big Little Lies, no they haven't shown that yet. And every baby here is recommended to have a hearing test before... 8weeks? It's covered by the government. We couldn't get to the clinics though because we don't have a car and DH was back at work and blsh blah. Was it a really uncomfortable process?

Michelle - so glad the results look great! And I can't wait to find out if boy or girl. Do I remember you posted an ultrasound? Did I guess girl? (Don't worry; I don't expect you to remember my guess, ha).

CP - hope the bleeding was just a weird pregnancy thing and that the sustained temps are promising...


----------



## Jezika

Oh and thanks for those with bottle advice. I think I'll try and get hubby or my mum to try her with a bottle at some point. As I've learned with babies, just because that didn't work once doesn't mean that'll always be the case.

We are checking out a daycare now. Tilly would start at either 12 months or 18 months. There are massive wait lists for daycares here and anyone who gets one is really lucky (people sign up to a bunch of them the moment they're pregnant), but I'm worried about what'll happen if we move. Don't want to haul her to a daycare on the other side of town and to wait another two years for a space at another one.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- how horrible. I haven't seen anything about this I'll have to go turn on the news. 

Jez- can you sign up for multiple? Some near you now some near where you would like to move?
Also both boys had a test at the hospital when they were first born. This one was additional more in depth. I don't know about the hospital one but this one wasn't bad. They hooked up a couple monitors and put these headphones on while you held and fed him. My MIL did it while I ran across the street taking my other LO to his doctors appointment.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I second green most people here sign up for multiple. I was told to call back weekly starting June if I want in for October but no harm in multiple sign ups

Green so sorry baby is sick. Hoping for a speedy recovery. Also wtf about the hearing and antibiotic. Grrr on your behalf

Michelle congrats on excellent test results!

Peace I'm just saying I was promised a test today lol but I get wanting to wait. So pressure but no pressure

Gigs lmfao at that dream

Still interesting about the prenatal. I think mine has 800 in it but I make stuff up all the time. I have seen some that only have 400 though. Those pics were from Monday. Follow up is next week. I just don't like being scanned so often. Especially since I was hoping to do a 28w keepsake but this extra scan is like one too many

Kit that is so not ok :(. Was there a motive? :(

Afm yup SO has officially entered proud daddy zone. He's excited to meet his son and proud of his cheeky attitude in womb. I'm starting to feel really crappy (blaming daylight savings). My vision is crap. Sorry if I missed anyone


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I was thinking of other things went I went to the bathroom or I would have tested this morn. Right afterward I was like dang it I forgot to test.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs the motive isn't clear at the moment but they are thinking its terrorist related rather than random but who knows, I've switched it off now because it just makes me sad but if I get another update I'll make sure to post


----------



## Cppeace

Ugh and now I am getting a pimple, which I never get pimples and my face is kind of blotchy. I'm also kind of constipated which that only ever happens just before AF or on day 1. My hormones must be mega out of wack!


----------



## StillPraying

Peace hope your hormones sort themselves out soon

Kitty it's all over the news here too. So sad :( 

Dobs hopefully the scan won't take long then since they only need specific pics.

Jez good luck with daycare hunting, I'm glad she won't go until she's older, that's so lucky!

Mrs sorry he has a cold, that's really not fun. Sick little ones are so pitiful :( if you have one of those wax warmers putting vics and a little water helps with cough/congestion.


----------



## Jezika

We did sign up to four daycares but we have no idea where we will be living in a year. It all depends on where we can afford. Oh well. Something will work out im sure. I've been hearing good things about home daycares too.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

DobbyForever said:


> How much folic acid are you taking every day? Usually prenatals have a decent amount. I don't know what the max is but I'd be wary of taking too much of anything already in my prenatal. Glad you got good timing though! Fxed!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> My prenatal has 800mcg and the other one has 400mcg. I mentioned to my OB that my prenatal already had it but he said I needed extra. Maybe it is because I am already 45. I'm not really sure though :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lady no idea now I'm wondering if I'm supposed to be taking more oh well I told my gyn I was on one a day prenatal and she said ok that's fine. I second the maca I hear good things

Peace lol I have done that. Like ooops so much for testing with fmu

Jez I get it now. I'm sorry :(. That's annoying. I say once you know call every day. Sometimes the nagging parent gets the spot because they know you want it.

Kit every time I turn on the news the numbers go up :(

Still protein powder lol that makes me smile


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I've just heard 5 dead and 40 injured now!


----------



## Twag

It is very sad what happened in London yesterday :( my husband often walks over the bridge when he goes into London for work - dreading the next time he has to go :wacko: we had it on the screens in our office yesterday just shocking :(

Jezz - good luck with the bottles and the daycare :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Glad all you ladies "over the pond" are ok :hugs:

Jez, some places around here have daycares with cameras you can access online any time. That'd be my preference...I just don't trust daycare. Well, for babies. I am scared they'll be laid down all day and encouraged to sleep or just not held enough. I was very lucky with Des; first he went between two grandmas, until hubs' mom moved out of state. Then I found a home daycare of this amazing Russian chick who just wanted a little extra cash. She had two kids of her own, one was 3 and the other 5-6, and Des was the only other kid. He went there 3 days a week, and the other two days he stayed with my mom. He did well there, but unfortunately the lady decided to go back to work. I found another more "typical" home daycare that had a few kids...and I just felt like Des was never as happy there. He was always ready to leave when I picked him up :( it came to the point where we just stuck it out for a couple months because we decided to move.

I interviewed a couple home daycares here and was never impressed enough to send him. I remember one seemed ok, but not great...well after i came i left des' sippy cup inside. When i came back seconds later to get it, the caretaker's son answered the door, and she was in another room sitting on a couch on the phone, not even watching the kids...???

References and interviews. That's my advice.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'll have to start that daycare search soon. I'm trying to decide whether it's better to find one close to my home or close to work (which are on opposite sides of the city). Work would be nice, if there was an emergency I'll be able to get her right away.

Close to home would be nice though, so she wouldn't have to be in the car as long and through horrible rush hour traffic. I'd feel safer not having her in the car as long in traffic everyday.

And yes.. I said "her." Our baby is a girl, which is what we were hoping for! I'm thrilled!

Also... random question.. I've been feeling pressure on my cervix and in my side yesterday and today. Is that normal? Is the uterus just maybe stretching?


----------



## DobbyForever

Does it make me a bad petson... five teachers at my school recommended this lady but she is taking care of an Autistuc boy. My concern is he goes to the special needs school right next to my school, and for them to have removed him from gen ed it has to be severe. I don't know her, I don't know him, and I don't want my kid around him for safety plus with SO being an aspire it's crucial baby is brought up the right way. Seeing a kid behave like that daily as a 6 week old infant... =\. I just feel like a b*


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, I say do what you are comfortable with. You could interview and see what the situation is. But interview others as well so you have lots of options. I'm always of the mindset of giving yourself several options so you can see what fits best for you.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs it does not make you a bad person that you are concerned about that situation. I'd say give her a chance and at least interview her so you can ask about the situation. that way you can see if its something you can consider or something you're just not comfortable with.

Michelle YAAAAAAY COGRATS!!! I read that and was like...wait did I miss her posting the gender?! So happy for you, welcome to team :pink: That sounds like stretching to me, but you could always call triage to ask them about it.

Gigs we did the home daycare thing for a while...I loved it when they were little, but these are registered through the daycare facility, where they have to follow strict guidelines and are inspected quite frequently. I didn't like it when DD1 got older, as I felt like she wasn't learning enough. I HATED having dd2 in a facility as an infant. HATED it.


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats on your girl Michelle!! 

Only 10 days until we find out gender, can't wait!!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm so excited for you to find out, Kitty!


----------



## Cppeace

didn't sleep very well, had to pee so got up way early so cant trust the low temp I got, adjusted it but still don't trust it so no test again.


----------



## wookie130

Yay, Michelle!!! Little girls are wonderful. :pink: :happydance:

Kitty- You're next! I'm excited to see what your baby will be!

Dobby- It doesn't make you a bad person...but have you met the child? Does he have severe behavioral issues, or is he in a special school because he's considered "lower functioning"? Either way, you have to do what you're comfortable with, and if you're worried he'll be modeling some poor behavior to E, than it probably won't be worth the stress. The first home daycare I sent my daughter too had way too many safety concerns, and the provider was basically feeding the kids nasty food (snack cakes and cookies DAILY, etc.), and I came to pick up my daughter one day (at 15 months old), and she was standing in the backyard, completely alone, with no supervision, on a trampoline. It was completely uncalled for, and I was PISSED, and we pulled her right there and then. I'm freaking sorry, but she was a baby, and someone could have kidnapped her, she could have gotten hurt on the trampoline, and she easily could have toddled off. I have no idea what that lady was thinking, and I don't care. It was insane. I LOVE the home daycare and the preschool/daycare they attend now...wonderful!


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie omg I would have lost it. Soooo not okay! 

Kitty eeeee! So close!! That makes my birthday more exciting:haha:

Peace sorry your temp was off this morning, hopefully it'll be more accurate tomorrow.

AFM went to my regular Dr today to get my feet looked at (messed up from years of being stuffed into boots lol) and they took my bp and the doc was concerned saying it was high. So I called my OBsoffice and now waiting for the triage nurse.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle congrats on :pink:!!! I agree when it doubt ask the doc, but I also had days like that where I felt so much pressure on my cervix I thought I was going to mc and cried until I realized I had zero pain or spotting. It went away after two days. So hard to know when to call and when is overreacting, but I'd rather over than under on that one

Kit ten days yay!!! So exciting

Peace is your temp today on the chart? I don't see it

Afm SO vetoed her. Crampy today. School is in an uproar as grade assignments came out and everyone got scrambled. Everyone is pissed. Also happy our ladies across the way and their families are safe


----------



## Cppeace

It is but it is adjusted so I didn't trust it. I woke to 97.79 1.5 hours early and so adjust it to 98.09. Tomorrow' temp should tell the tale.


----------



## gigglebox

Still, is everything OK?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah Still, hope you are doing ok.


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you for asking ladies. I have a terrible migraine for the 3rd time this week. The triage nurse basically dismissed me because I'm only 12 weeks so the fact that I've had pree before and am having very similar symptoms apparently doesn't mean anything since I'm not 20 weeks:shrug: it is what it is. I'm just going to keep track and then let my OB know at my appointment next month. I've googled some things that people have said helped and I'll try those since they can't cause any harm.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still as someone who had high blood pressure diagnosed around 8 weeks please speak to your actual doctor. No it might not be pre e but high blood pressure at ANY stage of pregnancy isn't good. Did he tell you what your blood pressure was? Anything 140/90 or higher was too high my doctor. Anything about 130 was really pushing it. I also was getting migraines before I was put on my meds


----------



## wookie130

I completely agree with Mrs. Green on that one, Still. It's NOT too early to address it, whatsoever. If they won't address, get a second opinion and find someone who will.

Okay, so selfish post warning- 

The STUPIDEST thing happened last night, and I can't even believe it. So, yesterday was National Puppy Day, so I tried copying and pasting a direct link from my photobucket of my dog, Rita, when she was just a few weeks old on Facebook. And for some unknown reason, rather than THAT link posting, it posted that link to my PREGNANCY TICKER. I saw it as soon as it popped up, and I was like, oh shit, and thought I had deleted the post before it actually posted. Well, about a half hour later, my MIL calls my DH, asking if we were expecting, because my SIL called her, and people all over are calling her, asking if I'm pregnant. And my heart frickin' sank, and I jumped on FB, and it was on my wall, even though I thought I hadn't actually posted it. So, I deleted it then, and we made up some story to MIL about how that was my old ticker from Hannah, and for some reason, it was pasting that when I was trying to copy and paste a photo of my dog...which IS basically what happened, and we did deny being pregnant. I'm DREADING going to work, people. I didn't mean for this to happen, nor am I ready for anyone to know. Ugggggggggh. This sucks.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no wook! Deny deny deny! If anyone is persistant just give them some TMI and ask if they want to see your bloody tampon as proof :haha: how frustrating though. 

Still, a second opinion doesn't sound like a bad idea...especially if you're suffering migraines on top of it.


----------



## shaescott

Wook oh no!!! I would be so upset too, that really sucks :( at least you already have kids so you can use that excuse, if it happened to me I would have zero excuse lol as I've never been pregnant. Still sucks though. Definitely deny it and use that excuse, don't let anyone push you to tell them it's true (even though it is). I'm so sorry that happened to you :(

I heard about the London attack as well. ISIS has claimed it, but it is suspected that they could be lying, as they haven't yet found that attacker was actually linked to them. He was U.K. born, and he was 52, which is much older than usual for terrorists, especially ISIS ones I believe. .


----------



## DobbyForever

ISIS didn't claim the attack, just claimed to inspire it. Masood is thought to have acted alone but to he inspired by the international terrorism. Not to judge a book by his name, but English born or not Khalid Masood two guesses on his ideaology. Hints starts with radical also contains extremist couple that with his history of violence. Lots of people have late epiphanies re:religion and ideaology so while ISIS directly targets younger crowds their message can still reach other people. Or maybe the dude is just an a*

Wook, I'm so sorry. Fb ads outted my friend. That was quick thinking. Hugs. It'll be awkward for a few days and then people will *hopefully* forget

Still I agree on getting a second opinion just to be safe

TGIF it's SO's last day at his job and he is sad and nervous to be moving on. Bittersweet for him.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby he was born Adrian, he changed his name and has had a lot of different aliases. Apparently he was known for assaults and stuff but not terrorism. I assume he was indeed a Muslim, based on his chosen name. I hate to think that terrorism is based on Islam though. I have very kind Muslim family members who would never dream of hurting people. I would also like to point out that the Lords Resistance Army from uganda has caused 100,000+ deaths and was founded by a Christian. 

Either way, it's a very crappy situation, and my heart goes out to the victims and their families, as well as the people on here from across the pond who might be dealing with fear or other emotions.


----------



## DobbyForever

Terrorism is based, in the Isis category, on radical Islam which I don't consider part of the Muslim faith. My view is some people had extreme ideas and warped parts of a beautiful religion into something twisted. I refuse to lump my Muslim friends in with, literally, those terrorists.

Seriously I just wish we could have world peace I feel like Gracie hart lol I really do want world peace :cry:


----------



## kittykat7210

guys really selfish post coming but I'm seriously worried, me and hubby went swimming and I slipped over and fell on my bum, I'm not in pain but when I fell my belly jolted hurt quite a bit, could I have dislodged the placenta or something?? Hubby says I'm being over dramatic but I can't handle the worry


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, if there's no bleeding or pain then chances are you're fine - a placental abruption especially usually causes sudden pain and a lot of blood. But if in doubt, phone the midwife.

Classing any normal Muslim in with ISIS would be similar to saying all Christians are KKK, or all Catholics part of the IRA. Stupid, and not something the majority feel. But there's always a few vocal idiots.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I agree so long as the cramping goes away and no bleeding, you are okay. I get that feeling after bd sometimes and I worry as well. It's just your body's way of saying I did not like that don't do that again. :hugs: if it persists I'd call gyn


----------



## StillPraying

Due to being a military member I'm going to refrain from commenting on Isis or radical Islam, and the Muslim faith in general. I will say that the LRA was part of a heterodox Christian cult, which means that they deviate from what the actual religion is, therefore not actually Christians. Here's the thing. Like it or not, you cannot say "I am this religion, but I don't follow the book of our religion" that's not how it works. You can claim to be whatever you want all day long, but if you don't walk the walk, then it's just talk. 

Kitty it's probably okay. I fell with both of my Dds (on stairs with dd1!) And it was okay. But if you are worried you could call your Dr and see what he/she thinks. Doesn't hurt to get reassurance:hugs:

Wookie sorry your fb outed you :( I think your cover up was legit though, just stick to it! 

Thank you ladies, I'm going to talk to my OB about it at my appointment next month. I think she just dismissed me as being paranoid and "only 12 weeks" my bp was not high when she checked it so that was good. But the terrible headaches and getting sick at night reminds me of dd2 so I'm wondering if my bp is going up at night which is why my bp was higher in the morning when I first got it checked.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh still interesting theory. My mom has a home bp machine to track her bp, I think she got it from her doctor. Maybe ask and explain you think it rises at night?


----------



## Cppeace

As my temp was 97.77 today gonna just say was a light af. No biggie. So on cd6. Hoping my cycle is more normal this time ovulating between cd16-21 like normal for me. We shall see.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still I for my blood pressure machine at Walmart for like $25 I think. At the end my blood pressure was all over the place. I think it would be worth while to get one and check once a day since you did get pre-e last time.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, I'm sure all is well if you've had no other pain outside of when you had the impact, and no bleeding. I fell early on with DS1, and I think I fell with this one...plus got shocked on a fence...plus had a giant plastic swing slam into my bump probably a month ago (it hurt, my uterus tightened up, but things were fine after), plus got rear ended...lol so I'd say the odds are strongly in your favor :thumbup:

I know y'all enjoy my art from time to time, did I show you the deer skulls I painted recently?

Now I'm on this huge search for skull to paint :haha: I really want to do a bull but their skulls are sooooo expensive :/ seems like I may have to get dead animal heads and have a taxidermist professionally clean them, and the whole idea of that completely skeeves me out. I'd rather just buy a clean skull right off the bat. 

Actually painting them feels so morbid.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't recall seeing skull art

I feel very off and weird in my own skin and I can't pinpoint why and it's causing me anxiety


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I've seen painted skulls, there are a lot here in shops for Dia De Los Muertos. Very cool. So you can't just use one you find in the woods? 

Mrsg I was looking into those, a coworker told me I may be able to get one thru my insurance if my Dr prescribes me one so I may try that. Thanks:)

Peace sorry it was AF, I hope this cycle is more normal for you.

Dobs with dd2 the OB brushed me off and refused to test me for pree because my bp was always fine when they checked it. It wasn't until I told my midwife I was waking up with swollen hands and face that they finally tested me. My midwife told me to go in at night for the bp monitoring. Sure enough it spiked scary high and they couldn't get it down.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs sorry you're feeling anxious:hugs: they say eating pineapple helps with anxiety.


----------



## DobbyForever

I could go for pineapple if I had any :(. I just feel icky and I want to not feel icky but since I don't know what is wrong so I can't fix it and that drives me crazy cyicfycyckycic

I just want some cuddles lol

I hope you can get your Dr to prescribe you one and that hopefully it was just a one off might


----------



## StillPraying

I felt like that earlier so I cleaned my entire downstairs :shock: but it worked, I feel a lot better. Maybe try cleaning out a drawer or cupboard? They say organizing can help with anxiety and depression. I use it as anger management lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I ended up watching finding dory until SO came home. And I feel better ish


----------



## StillPraying

Disney always helps :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs check with your local butcher for a head, claim it as dog food ;) then let nature clean the skull... just make sure nothing can drag it away. Seriously I know of 4 spots on our property alone where there are deer/fawn skulls.. I know some of them where hit by cars as I watched the bald eagles eat them.

Selfish post: our first goat "kidded" (aka gave birth) today. When I did chores this morning I thought today might be the day. Checked her at noon, mucus discharge. Checked 2 1/2 hours later and we had twins on the ground!! Must have just missed it as they where both quite wet still. One boy one girl!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170324_185706.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhh so cute! Sorry you missed it but yay baby goats


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh baby goats!!! Lovely!!


----------



## StillPraying

Oooooohhhhh how sweet! Little babies!! <3


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww that's awesome! I had no idea you had a pregnant goat. Will you wean/sell the kids and milk her? 

Mmmmmmm cheese...I want goats so bad. Well, kinda bad. The idea of taking on goats and a baby right now is a bit intimidating. 

I also may be taking on goslings soon much to hubby's disapproval... :D


----------



## wookie130

Awww, baby goats are the cutest!!! My husband is pretty obsessed with them. :) I'm pretty sure he'd trade in his human kids for some goat kids, some days. 

Dobs- Glad you're feeling a bit better. 

Cppeace- Damned AF!!! I hope your body get this sorted, and you ovulate at the usual time this cycle. If you can squeeze in some genuine rumpy :sex: a couple of times before O, that has a much better chance than AI...just jump your man. My DH can be a bit lazy in the sex department too (he's 43, and we're both tired all the time), but he certainly won't turn it down if I leap on him out of the blue. :rofl: I'm just saying that if you can pull it off 2 or 3 times a cycle, somewhat around O, you have a great shot, vs. with AI, where it's not as great.

Still- I'm like you, and I tend to clean and organize when I'm stressed. And I can get pretty freaky about it...polishing woodwork, vacuuming the ceiling, scrubbing the floor on my hands and knees, etc. I get a bit ridiculous, really. If I'm really pissed, and the dyson comes out, then everyone knows it's all over. :rofl:

Kitty- I guess I'll go against the grain, and tell you to go get checked out. Is everything probably okay? Yeah, it probably is. But, they always recommend getting checked out after a fall while pregnant, just to check the placenta, and to perhaps hook you up to a NST. No harm in just checking, and it's good peace of mind. :)

AFM- I ended up telling my SIL at work yesterday that I am indeed pregnant, but we simply aren't ready to share this news. She's a great secret-keeper, and she TOTALLY understood. Fortunately, NO ONE at work seemed to see the FB faux-pas, and I learned that the only person that called her, was one of her nosey friends, who was prying, and trying to find out what was going on. So, I'm thinking no one really saw the thing, and fortunately, it was the LINK to the ticker, and not the actual ticker...it wasn't up very long. Phew. Disaster averted. 

I'm getting increasingly anxious for my scan on Friday, the 31st. I pray there's a heartbeat. And then if there is, I pray baby is normal/healthy, which I won't know for quite a while longer...ugh. I think what is making me most anxious of all, is my uterus. I don't know if you all remember, but it was discovered that my uterus was "paper thin" when they were taking my son by c-section, and it was advised that the next baby would be taken between 37-38 weeks. So, that makes me nervous. The big worry with my thin uterus, is having contractions...having contractions is what could potentially lead me to rupture, which could lead to a very quick death for both myself, and baby. So, this pregnancy will most likely be considered "high risk", and that's if nothing else weird crops up, which for me, it usually does...placenta previas, SUA, etc. My anxiety is kind of off-the-cuff right now. But one thing at a time...let's see if there's a baby with a heartbeat, in the right place, first.


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks for the advice Wookie, but actually AI has bout equal chance as natural(and in my case I'd say a way better chance since when we have sex it's always me on top and he only finishes about 2/3 of the times when we have sex). The stats are usually quoted pretty much identically. I do feel though that the lack of sex does effect my ovulation. I have "proof" where in charts we've had sex a week-10 days before ovulation is due and I was ovulating more around cd15-17 and months where we didn't have sex until just a day or two before ovulation was due I would ovulate more around cd 21-23. 
The having sex is pretty hopeless at this point and best just ignored. We are at 3 and half months currently.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, there's nothing you can do to spice it up a bit? I'm sure you've thought of everything though.

Wookie, I'm glad hardly anyone saw the Facebook post! What a huge relief to not have to explain to too many people.

Kitty, did you get checked out? Hoping you're feeling okay.

Over here, DH and I did a hospital tour today. It actually got me really excited to give birth and have this baby, even though we know it's a ways in the future. It seems like the hospital is very birth friendly and you can birth in a lot of positions and they encourage skin to skin for everyone for the first hour. And all the rooms, pre and post delivery are private. And the l&d rooms are huge! And you get to control the lighting, temperature, bring music, etc. and when you first get there, they spend awhile talking with you about your history and birth plan so they make sure they cover everything. We have one more hospital to tour, but so far so good!


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh forgot to say... Gigs... you are such a badass with all those animals! I'm in awe of you and Pacific.


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously pl and gigs are epic. I whine feedingbtue dogs even with raised feeders lol but then I just think I'm a big city baby lol

Wook I wish there was something I could say to ease your mind, but if you are like me nothing will do that until your tests are in. :hugs:

Peace yeah timing is big and sorry it's tough upping the AI rate. All I can suggest is porn and lingerie and toys and I know firsthand even that doesn't necessarily help. You can bring the water to the horse but can't make them drink. Which is why I, on rare occasion, used to spike SO's beer with his pre workout :rofl: like omg if I recall is that not how I conceived the twins ?! Omfg :rofl:

Afm SO is shopping with my stepdad I'm borrrrrreeeeddddd af


----------



## gigglebox

I appreciate that but I am definitely not a badass! My husband helps me a lot. I was mostly taking care of everything a couple weeks ago but since daylight savings and days getting longer, he's been the main caretaker. All I do is let the ducks out in the morning and throw them seeds. Hubs does the rest (feeds them at night, refills the pools, puts them away, feeds and waters the quail)

Mich you reminded me I need to do the hospital tour. I had my appendix out there but never saw L&D unit. Glad yours sounds so nice! Do they have tubs?


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks guys for the comments on the babies. They are doing well!

Michelle, your time will go by so quickly even though it may seem like forever! 

Wookie, glad to hear you were able to cover up the Facebook oops. Darn technology! 
Goat kids are cute.. but they can be so naughty. One of my girls is currently obsessed with jumping up on me, so am quite hesitant about taking Logan around her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah my hospital options are both 30m from my condo, so opting to stay with mom leading up to birth then go home and just stay downstairs. But I need to schedule a tour. Not so much to select but I want to get a picture of what I'm working with. Nobody is my family has birthed with Kaiser so I don't actually know the facility


----------



## Michellebelle

Yeah, Dobs, definitely good to do the tour! Mine went over what entrance to go to, said call the hospital before coming in, etc. lots of good info! 

Gigs, no birthing tubs unfortunately. But I'm okay with that. I didn't really envision myself doing a water birth. Im just happy to find out the hospital already does most of the stuff I'd like by default like delayed cord clamping, keeping baby in the room unless mom needs a break, etc.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Michelle- your hospital sounds so much like mine. I loved it! And congrats on the girl! 

Baby goats!!! I love/hate goats. We have goats on our property and they're cool and all but the scare me a little. Our trash cans are in their pin (it's an odd set up but there's like 12 cans so they gotta go somewhere out of the way) and I wouldn't take it out when I was pregnant just in case so I only recently started taking the trash out. The very first time as soon as I closed the gate to leave the jerk goat rammed it. I assume he was hungry but it still scared me. It is hilarious when they escape and go into the field and I watch them out my front window. It's even better now that I have the boys I'm not obligated to herd them. Haha 

Gigs- can you get a skull online? 

Dobs- my hospital was 45 minutes away even though I never went into labor lol it was the only one with a NICU and I wasn't taking any chances. Plus my amazing doctor was there. 


AFM- the boys and I all got sick. Poor max got it the worst Michael and I just got it a little so I'm sure DH will get it too. 
In other news our friends are pregnant and we just found out it's a boy. I had told her I would save stuff for them in case it was a boy (I was convinced it was a girl) and now I don't want to give anything up. I think it's because in my heart I know we won't have another and giving the stuff away for our possible 3rd means there may not be a possible 3rd. Or maybe it's just because they're my babies and they're growing up. Either way it makes me sad and I'm not ready for it.


----------



## gigglebox

Why not just give it to her and tell her you'd like them back when she's done using it? 

I just can't see you closing the door on a third. Not yet. Your heart clearly isn't ready to stop!

I'm actually in an eBay bid right now for a skull :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I second gigs just be clear you want it back and hint at good condition. I have friends who say that. Just as long as you upfront about it. I also agree I think you know you want a third once the twins are older. Sorry Mike is still feeling the brunt of it still :(

Gl gigs on the skull bid!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck gigs!

Most of the stuff I have was already used from my SIL and I'm keeping all the stuff I bought so it's really not special stuff. DH is pretty set on no more kids and althbi want another one I'd want one sooner rather than later and I'm not sure he'll get on board. But the thought of sending the twins off to school and then having a newborn and starting over seems crazy. I'd rather a few crazy years haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah the that was a large part of why I want one and done. I don't want to get one kid to school age then start all over with a newborn. But having two under five means having two day care expenses and my entire salary would go to that but I would have to work since I don't have tenure yet, which would depress me that I'm working to pay someone else to raise my kids. Plus then SO would have to cover the mortgage and I would have to put him on the deed/ we would have nice lives but wouldn't save anything. So there would be no chance of selling and buying a single family home and we wouldn't be able to save for college... just overall a mess. So one.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs i resented that most of my paycheck goes to daycare for my girls, working to pay someone else to raise my kids kills me, so it's great that you've thought of that. I hope you can do a tour soon and that you like the facility. 

Mrs you never know, he could change his mind. After dd2 my dh said no more but things change. I think during the newborn stage most men and even a lot of women say they don't want more. Maybe just part with some of it and keep your favorites? 
I thought fornsure we were done and I got rid of everything:nope: now I have to start from scratch. Sorry to hear everyone is sick. My dd2 is sick, hoping the rest of us don't get it!

Gigs that sounds hilarious "yeah I'm shopping for a skull on eBay...":haha: is this a different hospital than where you delivered Des?

Michele great to hear you like the hospital! Are you planning for a natural birth or do you have a specific preference?

Peace I don't know anything about AI but maybe try adding preseed? 

AFM...dd2 is sick (she was moved to a new classroom last week, which I hate but that's another story :nope:) and I think dd1 is getting it. I'm nauseous and DH leaves for Minneapolis tomorrow and will be gone a week.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, maybe the compromise is to hang on to your favorite outfits. I can already tell you that I will hang on to some of our favorite suits for life. Haha
As for goats, I agree, they can be a$$holes. But boy their babies are cute!
We had one more born this afternoon. A big single baby! I am surprised mom was able to push it out without complications.

Dobs, I am not even sure our hospital does tours! We just ended up following the midwife. From the birthing center to the hospital and into the room. They could have walked me into a McDonald's and I would not have noticed. Haha :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Already using preseed. Thanks though, Still.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace if you don't mind me asking, how many cycles have you been ttc? Sorry if you already said.

PL into McDonald's:rofl: animals are so impressive when it comes to birth. I've seen cows and horses give birth and it's always like wooooaah :shock: 

Where is J????

My girls are watching lady and the tramp which makes me so happy :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

Eh that's hard to answer. Started trying June of 2015(When sex was plentiful lol). Had a terrible messed up limbo/ cryptic pregnancy that miscarried in May of 2016, tried a few more months, took a three month break and went back to trying starting in December and started AI in January.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace it took 5 cycles seriously trying for us to get dd2, and my current bean. I know there are other ladies on here who tried much longer, and then there are the LTTC ladies as well. I know you are not interested in any testing or medical intervention which I understand. But have you considered any natural supplements? I'm not sure what all you've tried.


----------



## Cppeace

Every natural supplement I have tried has actually messed up my cycle in some way. (Worse AF, way later ovulation, Took away my fertile cm and such. )


----------



## DobbyForever

There used to be a show on animal planet that profiled pregnant animals to birth and a few weeks after. Mostly dogs and cats but occasionally the larger farm animal. Really amazing stuff.

Still it's march what are they doing moving her now?! Sorry you're both not feeling well and hubs leaves for a week :(

Peace I'm sorry supplements mess with your natural hormones in a bad way :(


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, it's weird, as I am such an herbal person and no other herbal cures backfire on me.It shocked me when the fertility ones backfired on me. My hormones must be delicately balanced.


----------



## DobbyForever

That is bizarre. Doctor have any insight on why that might be? But on the bright side (if there is one) if your timing hasn't been ideal that's something that can be fixed. Versus if you had multiple, perfectly timed AIs and still weren't catching.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for the support guys, I finally got through to someone and they are sending me for a scan on Tuesday to make sure baby is okay, I have felt kicking now, so at least I know baby is alive!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Kitty, I'm sure all is well, but there is never any harm in getting checked out after a fall, and really, most OB's/midwives would probably encourage you do so just in case! Always err on the side of caution, I say! Baby kicking is a great sign. :)

Dobby- I hear you on the daycare costs. This third baby is going to eat our finances UP COMPLETELY in childcare for about 6 months, then it will be summer vacay, and then Hannah will start full-time kindergarten in the fall, so I'll then only have the 2 children in daycare...Ozzy and baby #3. Currently, we're paying for two, and it's very expensive, but we make it work, and my children really want for nothing...they still have new name-brand clothes, plentiful toys and activities on birthdays and holidays, and we can afford to eat out once a month or so. The first few months, after I return from my maternity leave, will be the hardest, as I'll be paying for 3 children in preschool/daycare. Eeek. It's going to be ROUGH, and we're going to have to scrimp and save this summer. The idea of someone else raising my children IS hard, but really, I've learned that no matter how many hours a day I'm away from my children, I'm still they're mother, and the know and feel this, and I'm still their safety net, and the default parent. Hannah asks me every morning if it's a "stay home day"...weekends are OURS as a family, and the kids, my DH, and I all try to maximize our time together on Saturdays and Sundays. It works for us. I do yearn to be a SAHM often, but I'm the "breadwinner", and it just isn't economically feasible for our family.

Green- Hang on to your favorite outfits. My husband was also very adamant about not having a third baby, and I respected that, and kind of backed off of the whole idea after a while, if you remember. And then...OOOPS! We did it again. :rofl: And he's honestly so thrilled about it, and could not be more excited, which is surprising in the best way. My heart was not done with babies, and I just "needed" one more, but I knew that my DH felt done...but sometimes life has other plans, and sometimes husbands change their tune, also. Perhaps when the twins grow up a bit, and are not as dependent, sleep is more abundant, and they're a bit more interactive, he'll decide that another baby would be a welcome addition. Just don't give up so easily, is what I'm saying. I'd give it some time, because for you, the desire for another will NOT go away, and really, that's a fact that I had to live with for a while...and I was basically just trying to accept it, unsuccessfully. I pray we do end up with a third child out of this pregnancy...my DH seems to really want this baby too. Give it some time. :)

Cppeace- The other gals have given you some great advice. I still can't help but wonder if it isn't the AI that's messing it up for you guys in some way. Supplements tend to screw with my cycle too...I took soy isoflavones at one point (as I've needed and used real Clomid before, and conceived my daughter), as I have progesterone issues, and tend to ovulate weakly. They seriously messed up my cycle, and made my periods longer, etc. So, I cut that out immediately, and my cycle returned to normal. I then was using an EO blend called "Feminine Aid" from Rocky Mountain Oils (my fav oil company) twice a day after ovulation to kind of help with my PMS symptoms, and that helped me tremendously...but I've not had good luck with the typically-recommended supplements and herbs. I was contemplating taking classes to be trained in The Creighton Method, which apparently is more effective than just NFP in either preventing or conceiving this summer, but it looks like I may not need to now...is that an option for you? It apparently uses JUST CM to diagnose possible fertility and health issues, and you go in to have your chart analyzed every now and then with a professional trained in Creighton. I guess is VERY effective, and has helped couples conceive, whereas other methods have failed, and it is natural, and as intervention-free as possible. I think it's a great option, and perhaps it could help you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wook that is true, no matter what I am his mom. I hate that like ANYWHERE ELSE we could afford for me to be a SAHM with SO pulling in 120k. Stupid (but awesome) Bay Area r_r. My mom has already called dibs on watching him so we can have date nights or weekend trips though :rofl: that's nice to know. That was one of So's requests. His parents have had Saturday date night every week since they had kids. My family had family night, but whatever. I should be flattered he wants to keep the romance up. Idk I got off topic lol

Kit yay! I hope you can get a sneak peek while you are there hehe. I'm glad you were able to get through to someone and get it checked soon


----------



## Cppeace

Well, Wookie, I do chart my cm and before doing temps or opks I was relying only on cm and ovulation pain to say when I ovulated. I will check out that method, though, thanks.
As the AI had only been tried 3 months unsuccessfully whereas sex was tried for roughly 15 months unsuccessfully I'm not going to call it bad at this point. Tons of women have conceived with AI without much issue.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace hopefully you won't be trying much longer. What supplements have you tried?

Dobs definitely awesome your family will help so you guys can have some adult time. I don't remember the last time dh and I went on a date or anything....lol although we get lunch together sometimes so that's nice. It's sweet that it's important to your SO.
Oh at our daycare they have the kids in classes based on ages, so they moved her to the 2-3 year old class.

Kitty glad they got you scheduled for a scan, always better to have reassurance :)

DH is gone for the week so it's just the girls and I. Planning to have a Fixer upper marathon and conquer Mount Ropa Limpia......:laundry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I guess that makes sense but that's not fun. Hopefully she makes new friends and enjoys it :). How are you both feeling?

I also have a pile of laundry to conquer. Washed but not sorted but I also need to do light cleaning. We're going to the outlets for clothes. Carters has a sale and I have $20 reward. SO also said he wants to take me to Shane Co to design something with three rubies. I REFUSE to have this baby in August. Refffuuse YOU HEAR ME IN THERE but just in case we'll wait until he comes out lol

Like it's cute he wants to spend time with me but I was raised so family centric it's so bizarre to me. Like why would I want to do things without my kid lol


----------



## wookie130

The last time my DH and I had a date night scheduled was in February...we had a babysitter lined up for H & O, and we were waiting for her arrival, when O started puking at the supper table. :( Both of my kids ended up having a hard-hitting tummy bug that lasted for a few days, and it was awful. Other than birthdays, anniversaries, and Valentine's Day, we don't really go on dates. We'd like to do it more often, but we enjoy hanging with the kids watching movies, or playing "makeover" with Hannah, or having living room dance parties just as much. I think if we were a younger couple, perhaps we would value the date-night thing more. But, we're both tired...the work week wipes us both out, and we're also a pair of homebodies. There are times when Sunday morning church services feels like a "date" for us...H is in Sunday School, and O is in the nursery. LOL!

So, the ol' Chinese gender chart is predicting a boy for me this time. I can't remember if it was accurate the first two times with either of my kids...hmmm.

Oh, and I have to mention that I feel like COMPLETE and UTTER SHIT. Like, I'm so queasy, I could die. Smells are absolutely killing me today. It all started full-force last night. It's reassuring, but damn, one forgets how rough the all-day sickness can be...

Still- I have been tackling our laundry here, too. I've done about 4 loads today. It's quite the ordeal. The folding and putting away part is the part I HATE. And by some miracle of God I also did some grocery shopping today also. Half the food I was putting in my shopping cart was making me feel like I was reeling from ickiness. Cooking the food ought to be a real treat right now, too. Ugh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no I was going to ask how you feel :(. Chinese said girl for me unless you adjust lunar age and lunar month it said boy


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie sorry you're dealing with the queasiness. 1st tri is just icky all around in my opinion! Do you have a preference on gender? I also went grocery shopping and bought a lot of easy stuff to make for dinner this week lol not my usual preference but I'm still on the tail end of 1st tri ickiness :sick: 

Chinese gender chart and the Mayan calender have been wrong for all 3 of my babies. It says girl this time for me :shrug: 

Dobs hope you enjoy shopping! Dates are fun but weekly would be too much for us. We used to do them monthly when we had friends that lived here. I had a friend that I used to trade date nights with once a month, which was nice :) 

Totally not baby or ttc related but what kind of shampoo/conditioner do y'all use?


----------



## gigglebox

I use head and shoulders shampoo and whatever conditioner smells good, bonus if it's on sale :haha:

I haven't been outbid on the skull yet but I feel like I will be last minute. We'll see. 

So bad news...I have *tear* cankles now :( I have very thin ankles but looks like the swelling has begun. Not cool. 

Forget who asked but I moved since DS1, so different hospital this time. 

More to say but will type later

Where's J?


----------



## DobbyForever

I use whatever is cheapest :rofl:

I got $45 of Carter's clothes for $3 but dropped $200 at maternity motherhood r_r


----------



## StillPraying

Happy 22 weeks Dobs! And bagels....yes please. I love motherhood maternity, they're expensive but their clothes last forever. I have some from dd1s pregnancy that I still wear!

Gigs im so sorry about the cankles:nope: so not fun! But you're in the home stretch now! Fx no one outbids you on the skull! 

Yo I folded and PUT AWAY 3 baskets of laundry AND vacuumed my stairs. Boss. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Heck yeah Still, way to get ish done! I'm still surrounded by laundry...and we've made no progress on the nursery :( i think the weather's supposed to be crap today so maybe i can at least knock out cutting in. 

I can't believe this saturday is DS1's bday and then i'm a month out and some change from having a second :shock: so excited but also having tons of moments of freaking out peppered in.

Wook, was going to say the doctors know exactly what they're dealing with with your uterus so that's really good! Plus you know so i'm sure you'll be hyper aware of any issues and able to get medical attention immediately if needed. But most likely things will be fine and you'll never have to suffer those last couple of super miserable weeks in pregnancy, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wooks, I'm sure your doctor would have cautioned you against it if having a third was going to be too much. 

So, went for my last growth scan today - good news is, he is 6lb 8 today (same as Ella was when she was born, yikes!) and everything looks great, and still a boy - bad news is, the little ratbag had flipped and having been head down since 22 weeks, he's now breech!!

One midwife seemed to think they won't try turning him because I've had a section before (jesus, how much force do they use?!?) but when I spoke to mine over the phone, she didn't think it would be a problem. And obviously still time for him to turn on his own too. But I've another appointment on Wednesday to talk about the options with a doctor.


----------



## StillPraying

MS woohoo 36 weeks! Ugh what a little stink turning breech! Hopefully he turns back on his own so you dont have to attempt any turning techniques :thumbup:

Gigs I felt so accomplished :rofl: how old is he turning? Are you guys doing a party? Hope you can get started on the nursery!

Seriously my dd2 watching Mickey mouse clubhouse is the cutest thing ever :cloud9: does anyone here watch fixer upper on hgtv?


----------



## mrs.green2015

So when I read stills post about vacuuming I thought dobs posted it and I was so proud because... ya know the fear of vacuuming thing. But I'm still so proud of you still because chores suck. Duh. Lol 

Gig- I can't wait to see how the nursery turns out. Also my boys are 3 months old and there's still stuff that hasn't been hung up in their nursery... hahaha 

Ms- sorry he turned! Little booger already giving you problems lol 


Has anyone has their LO sleep in a rock n play? If so how did you transition to a crib? Or if you do-slept how did you transition? I'm thinking around 4 months I'm going to being a crib into our room and have them co-sleep in the crib swaddled to get used to it earlier rather than later. Plus then they'll still be in our room until at least 6 months. They currently aren't swaddled at night BUT the rock n play kind of forms around them. 
I've been thinking about this because I've heard it's hard to transition and earlier is better but I also want them in our room for st least 6 months like the AAP suggests.


----------



## StillPraying

Green my girls wouldn't swaddle at 4 months, but that was them. I coslept until about 8/9ish months and then transitioned them to sleeping in their crib in their own room. It wasn't hard for us but maybe because they already took their naps in the crib so they were used to it. :shrug: 

13 week bump, thought I'd show y'all what my military maternity trousers look like lol. They're so baggy they make the bump look smaller. Luckily I'm small enough that I can still hide in my regular blouse:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20170327_090424.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## TexasRider

Still- those are interesting to say the least. So you have to wear the shirt tucked in too? Awkward lol 

Read everyone's stuff and I am caught up but not enough time to comment on it all lol 

Medieval times for my daughter was a huge success she was so excited to be at the castle and be a princess.

on the ttc front I ovulated last night I think. Nice spike this morning. Good timing- not overly optimistic but we shall see!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still that is so epic lol it's like straight out if the 1920s or something haha your bump is super cute though

Tex yay for MT adventures yay for good timing!


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well I have one week of my tww down now just to see how the second week goes. I am not liking how my temps are going up and down. 

Dobs, congrats on getting all of those clothes for such a great bargain!!!:happydance:

Still, your bump is sooo precious. I already look like I am several months pg :nope: I dread seeing what I look like when it does happen! Although my DH and I are starting to exercise and eat healthier so we can lose weight and get in shape. So far in a week and a half I have lost 6 lbs. I hope to keep on losing more. I have gained 41 lbs since we got married almost 7 years ago!! :blush:

Tex, I really hope you caught your eggie this time! It would be awesome if we got our BFP's this month!!!!

Gigs, it is hard to believe that you don't have a whole lot longer before you get to meet your new little man!!! That is so exciting :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo congrats on the weight loss!!!

Both my bfps charts were erratic. My other charts were beautiful and textbook but my bfps were all over
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9677.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_9678.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StillPraying

Lady sounds like you're doing great with the weightless!

Dobs do we get a pic of the baby swag?

Tex glad she enjoyed medieval times! Any luck with the S.A.? 

Thanks ladies, yeah they look pretty funny but with the blouse on you can't see it at all lol 2 more weeks until we know the gender! Also, the heartburn is real.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I vacuumed a couple weeks ago! :). I assumed the brand new vacuum wouldn't catch on fire. Was still scary :rofl: no advice on the sleep thing :(

Clothes swag. SO picked them to go with our ocean theme which is what we finally agreed on for the nursery. 'Twas not easy. Our tastes are very different
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9680.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 12









IMG_9679.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Thanks, Dobby and Still :) I hope DH and I both keep it up! I can't really tell where I have lost the weight at but it does feel good to have those few pounds gone!

Dobs, I hope that my temps being whackadoo this month means something because usually they are pretty stable with a few up and down temps but that is usually towards the end of my cycle and close to when af is due.


----------



## gigglebox

Well I got the curtains down and plug plates off the wall and drew the guidelines for the mountain background...and that was it. It would have probably taken me 1/3 of the time had I not been pregnant. Des was also frustrated today and upset a lot, which frustrated me and I basically had a breakdown about it all. There were tears. Just feeling like a fail mom and like my body is failing me (i know i'm growing a person but i can't help but feel imprisoned in this run down body and super inadequate). I'm sure hormones are playing a role, too. Blah.

Dobs, cute clothes score <3 How are you going to paint/decorate the nursery? Like ocean animals and waves or more nautical or what? 

Still, you look cute! You actually remind me of the cute thin red head actress they brought on "The Office" in later seasons...I can't remember her name but she became the new receptionist who replaced Pam. I always thought she was cute. 

Tex hubs and I went to MT yeeeeaaaars ago and decided we were too old :haha: I bet DS would love it though. I really want to take him to the Renn Fest. Do you have that around you?

I forget who asked but DS will be 5.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lady I really hope that's the case :). Fxed!

Gigs :hugs: you are not a fail mom!!! I will send you my son's room and you will instantly feel better but there is no light source lol

I want this (not necessarily the shadowy characters). SO might try to ask his dad to come help. But we'll see. His mom texted him once today, which I think is progress. But he seems unmoved by it.

So here is my inspiration for the colors and the dinner I made for his first day at his new job and the bedding set we registered for. Had to screenshot them all sorry
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9683.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 17









IMG_9684.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 15









IMG_9685.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs my bedroom is beach/Ocean themed :) love It! Also thought the food was one of your inspirations before I read and I was totally voting for it.:haha: love the clothes and also recommend a roomba. DH got me one for mothers day like 2nyears ago....best.gift.ever. dd2 named it walle and we got giant googly eyes for it. Love that lil guy.

Oh gigs:hugs: not a fail mom hon. Prego or not every mom has days where we just don't know what to do and the frustration is overwhelming, and we just break down. It's just a mom thing. Bad days happen, you just got to let it go, and remember tomorrow can be better <3 I've been working so hard at keeping my frustration with dd1 in check. It's work!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sadly my mom got me a roomba for Christmas and it could not handle two herding dogs' hair and was out of commission in 5m. I had to take it apart to get the hairs unstuck and just haven't bothered since lol


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL. Just been busy. Been reading along though. Much love! <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Since my fall I've been worrying but had a scan and everything's fine, plus we know the gender!!

Can you guess?! 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpscqlek7qy.jpg


----------



## Twag

:pink:


----------



## wookie130

Kitty...you're making us guess??? :rofl: No fair! Fine, I guess :pink: too!!!! :rofl: I'm so glad baby is fine! Don't you feel so much better?

People, I am FAAAAARRRRR sicker with this baby than I was with either my daughter, or my son, and with my son, I was pretty dog-sick. I don't full-on puke, but I have full-blown nausea that is literally 24 hours a day...I lay in bed awake all night, praying I don't start throwing up. It's very bad this time. Ugh. I have PT conferences tonight with the parents from hell. Wish me luck.


----------



## shaescott

Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- yes we have a Ren fare in Texas. The main one I know of is Scarborough down in waxahachi which is like 3 hours away. DH has talked about taking her this year-we went a few years ago and she really liked it but we just had asked around the whole time and didn't watch any of the entertainment stuff. But even then we dressed her up and people were bowing to the princess-she really got a kick out of that. But if we go we will stay in a hotel the night before so we don't have to drive 3 hours there and 3 hours back in the same day. 

Ugh I'm so ready for summer....

Wookie- good luck- sorry you've been so sick. Hope it passes soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

:pink:!!!!????!!!!

Wookie gl! Preggo brain made me miss a conference :rofl:

Tex I am over this school year too lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Yep It's a girl!!! Meet Evelyn Rose everyone :D


----------



## Twag

kittykat7210 said:


> Yep It's a girl!!! Meet Evelyn Rose everyone :D

Congratulations on team :pink: and what a lovely name


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby the room is super cute! And if you like the fish on the wall (which I do), that's easy enough to replicate with scrapbook paper and scissors...and tape I guess. Actually DS1 had a tree on his wall which I painted, and the leaves were just scrap book paper. The effect was really nice.

And dang girl, look at you getting all domesticated! That meal looks lovely. I hope he appreciated it.

Kit, yay for a little princess!!! I forgot, were you leaning one way or the other, either by preference or a gut feeling?


----------



## StillPraying

Awww kitty:happydance: welcome to the girls club!


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs I've just seen the room ideas so so cute!!! 

And yeh we wanted a girl but thought it was a boy XD


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I am glad you got your pink bundle and I love l-o-v-e LOVE the name

Gigs I registered for the fish decals but I may opt to do the shadowy thing instead. My Pinterest obsessed friend said to use a projector to make it easy, so I was just going to swipe one from my classroom lol sssumong SO can't convince his dad to do it. Apparently he is good at that stuff That tree sounds lovely and the paper definitely cool touch. He was super appreciative. He said thank you every ten minutes and how lucky he was and that nobody ever does such thoughtful things for him


----------



## shaescott

Kitty congratulations! I soooo want my first to be a girl. Cuz what if I can't afford any more kids after that and the one is all I get? I definitely want a girl more than a boy (though a boy is okay), so I would hope it would be a girl.


----------



## shaescott

Okay so I currently have this obsession with ocean themes and I really want my future kid's room to have realistic under the ocean walls, I'm gonna need to hire a painter haha, too bad Gigs is so far away!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs there are so many cool ideas for ocean themes. Pinterest definitely has a million. :thumbup:

I just want to buy something for this baby. Even something small. I don't know why, but I really really want to. I'm sure I'm being ridiculous. I need to go through my bins in the garage and see what all we have, which I know isn't much. I know we've discussed gender neutral stuff, where did you guys find good gender neutral things?


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- How wonderful! Lovely name, too!

Pray for me, girls. Brown spotting today. Scan on Friday. Not feeling too hopeful.


----------



## FutureMrs

Kit congrats on baby girl!!!

Wook I spotted exactly around where you are (7+1 to be exact) with this baby, I will be praying for you and sending good vibes hopefully all is well!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Wookie brown spotting is old blood meaning it's not fresh and could be left over from something else, I hope everything is okay though, thinking of you!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Second the other ladies! I hope all is well Wookie. The fact it is brown and not red is promising. :hugs:

I want to vomit. Dunno if sick or pregnant or both lol


----------



## StillPraying

Agree with the other ladies, brown is old blood so hopefully its nothing. spotting of any kind is so terrifying. Are you going to call in or wait for Friday? :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

I called, but they want to wait until Friday, as there's not really much anyone can do. What I've experienced before, is spotting that started out light and brown like this, and then escalated to pink, and then to full-on red. I've had 1 pregnancy with weird brown gook like this, and it was a mmc, and then Oscar, where I bled like a stuck-pig until nearly 14 weeks. So, I know it CAN end well, but I'm just not feeling optimistic. I was SO SO sick the past couple of days, and today, I'm just not nauseous like I've been. So, yeah. :( I'm pretty sad. My scan may be devastating, really.


----------



## StillPraying

But your scan also might be absolutely fabulous and show a wriggling bean!:flower:
I know its hard to be positive but just try to rest as much as you can. I didn't have brown spotting with my 1st tri mcs, it was straight red bleeding. And with Luke I had no signs whatsoever that he had died. Just remember that it CAN turn out positive. It's not over until its over.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie I think that is crazy they won't scan you sooner with your history. I know they can't do anything either way but grr. I hope the bleeding stops and you have a great scan on Friday. Are you still spotting?


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, Wookie. I hope all is well. Hopefully it's just old blood and stops soon and your scan on Friday is perfect.

Congrats on your baby girl, Kitty! What a lovely name.

Dobs, I want you to come cook for me! That looks delicious!


----------



## shaescott

Wookie I really hope and pray that everything is okay with your bean. As I've never had a loss, I can't give you my experience, but know that I care and am rooting for this bean.


----------



## DobbyForever

It's kind of morbidly funny because they were 8 oz filet mignon steaks hahaha


----------



## Michellebelle

Lol Dobs! Don't eat my baby haha.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook I spotted brown with DS1. I think it's pretty common. Remember how worried you were that your blood tests were going to show you didn't have a progressing pregnancy? Don't worry until you have all the info. I'm sure everything is fine! 

Afm...pregnancy hormones are really kicking my ass these past two days. It's hard for me to talk about but I think Des is high functioning autistic and he's just been really having a lot of related issues with that recently (like being easily frustrated with simple tasks, and avoiding interacting with other kids)...that combined with me having to figure out school this fall has me so stressed, and thus in tears a lot. He's academically advanced though, so it's really mostly his social abilities...and I don't know what to do. It's possible he's not autistic at all, he's just got his speech delay (which is what he has been officially "diagnosed" with) and gets overwhelmed and withdraws when he can't communicate with other kids or communicate his frustrations with doing certain tasks so he just gets frustrated and yells instead...

All i know is it just cuts me to my core and makes me really sad or frustrated, in response to him feeling these ways. He's overall a happy and smart kid; These things affect me much more than him. 

Sorry just needed to vent. I get this way occasionally but can usually pull myself out of this negative space pretty quick, reminding myself he's healthy, happy, and smart...and he was supposed to die in utero, or have a heart defect after birth, so he's really amazing. I'm assuming it's hormones...

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs I get you. My daughter is the same way. She is super smart and knows tons of sight words and can "read" stuff since she knows so many sight words. She doesn't seek other kids out to play. Perfectly content to play by herself. 
She gets frustrated sometimes with tasks that are hard and just says I can not try. She can be very challenging to deal with. Especially on a rough day where she has been so good at school and she comes home and every little thing that doesn't go her way results in pouting and tears. I give in way more than I should just cause I know she can't help it and it makes my life easier. Like tonight she wanted fries from Popeyes-her favorite at 4pm I tried to tell her no we weren't going there and she started crying and saying Oh no over and over. So I drove my ass to Popeyes and bought her fries. She ate the whole box. My point is even if he is autistic it doesn't change who he is. I've known my daughter was autistic for over 1 1/2 years now so I've had time to process. It does suck and it makes things harder but she loves us and we are doing the best we can. If we have to do therapy to help her with stuff we will... I feel like I did a shitty job making you feel better.... it's hard to come to the realization....I know it is.... hopefully it's a phase for him maybe see where your school district stands on early testing? The best thing that can be done is for him to have plenty of early intervention. Speech and other therapy as well as like preschool etc.


----------



## wookie130

Thank you for the kind words, ladies. I appreciate you trying to keep my head together about it. First tri is such a psychological battle for me...it has been ever since my miscarriages before Hannah. What's keeping me grounded, is the fact that I have two beautiful and healthy children - I'm trying to keep my gratitude for them in check, in the event baby #3 is a lost cause. So many people struggle to have just one child...I know that I'm blessed, no matter what the outcome is. My doom and gloom attitude is definitely a defense mechanism. If I convince myself that it's over, or not going well, than perhaps it won't shatter me when I find out that it REALLY isn't going well, if that makes any sense. Anyway, thank you all for your encouragement and support. <3

Gigs & Tex- As a special educator with years of experience with children on the spectrum, it is always so interesting for me to observe a parent's perspective on parenting youngsters with autism...yours is not always a straightforward parenting journey (but whose is, right?), and there will be triumphs, disappointments, road blocks, and joys that are unique to your situation. Gigs, if you suspect Des is on the spectrum, I encourage you to seek someone who can begin observing and assessing him...early intervention is definitely crucial, and he'll have the best opportunity to make measurable progress at this stage, vs. even a year or two either. And I don't think your being emotional over it is necessarily pregnancy-induced. This is an emotional subject for most parents, and you'll need support from others who have been there, such as Texas, and perhaps some local moms. As a parent, it's difficult to see your child struggle...it can be downright gutting, really. But, you two ladies are doing the best you can, and obviously love your children, and that right there is about 88% of what your children need to thrive, with or without autism.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs he may not be autistic at all. My niece had serious speech problems and had to go to therapy. She didn't really like to play with other kids unless her siblings were there to "talk" for her. Once she started school it helped her with speech and now she doesn't have any of the social restraints that she did before. Not to say that you shouldn't have him tested when possible and get him as much assistance as he needs, but it may not be as extreme as you think:hugs: and if he is autistic that's okay too, he's still an awesome kid who will grow up to be an awesome person!

Tex sometimes you just gotta buy the fries. My mom was super hard on all of us growing up (5 kids) and she always says she wishes she would have relaxed, not made everything a fight, that she would have given in more, and let things go. It sounds like you totally get that:thumbup: I'm working on it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I think Wookie said it beautifully. Nothing to add other than what the others have said and to say I have open ears.

You do. SO's mom was strict but his dad snuck him treats. My mom was like sure to have a 7-11 slurpee every day m-f it's cool :rofl:

Wookie I get it. Prepare for the worst buy hope for the best. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

He was evaluated by the team of SPED teachers/counselors at the elementary school, and all he qualified for was speech therapy. So again, this could all just be his speech...but regardless, it's hard watching your child struggle, regardless of the cause. 

Idk, I don't want to talk about it...I know I brought it up; dropping it now.

Wook, I feel ya for sure. My motto has always been, "hope for the best but prepare for the worst". There's something about mentally preparing yourself for the worst outcome that can kind of be comforting if shit does hit the fan...that said, it was exactly the mentality I had with the m/c and I kind of regret not really embracing the pregnancy whileI had it, even though it was brief. I remember telling my parents, but telling them in this nonchalant way, like, "yeah, I'm pregnant, but I don't think it's going well so don't get to excited." In retrospect I wish I just let them have that moment of excitement, and myself, too...but I know I was just trying to protect everyone.

Oh well.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I know you don't want to talk about it so I'll just say sorry. 

Wook- I get it on the thought process. So I'll stay positive for you and you and bean are in my thoughts. 


So I'm on my way (well in line for coffee now) to quit my job. My leave officially ends in a couple weeks so now is the time. I'm terrified. I've never been not able to support myself. Although it makes no sense financially to keep working (at least at this job. Long story but I lost some income while I was on leave)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, Wooks. You're in my thoughts.

Sorry for selfish post. I had my consultant appointment today and am now booked for an ECV on Tuesday... I don't feel good about it. The doctor seemed to think I was mad for not wanting to let them try to turn him. The other option is an elective c-section or waiting to see if he turns on his own - I know breech birth is not as scary as what a lot of people make it out to be, but it's not for me - it would for sure involve continuous monitoring and things I don't want.

I can cancel, I have the weekend to think about it, and even if I get there and it becomes too painful or whatever, they will stop. I feel a little silly to be freaking out about it but I hate that it even needs to be thought about.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Ladies I know this is an evap because it sat under by bathroom sink all day BUT I have never, ever, ever had a line of any kind on these kinds of tests. I am 9DPO today and I took this Dollar store cheapie this morning before I went to work. I looked at it within 2-3 mins of taking it and it was stark white negative like it usually is so I just put it under my sink and went on to work.

I looked at it when I got home and I saw this very thin faint line! I am hoping that this does mean something even though it is an evap!!


[URL=https://s858.photobucket.com/user/katydae/media/016_zpse4tlmpfm.jpg.html][IMG]https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab141/katydae/016_zpse4tlmpfm.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cppeace

You din't load your pic right, hon, but fingers crossed for you


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Look again, I kept playing with it and finally got it to upload :thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I defo see it Lady. When do you test again?

Sadly, I can't trust evaps, no matter how convincing they appear. I've seen too many that turned out to be nothing.

But I've seen plenty of bfps start off looking like that too...


----------



## StillPraying

Lady I see it, but I would test again because you cant trust tests that have been sitting out. 

MS what is an ECV? I don't understand why its so crazy to not try and turn him when you've still got time....

MrsG good luck with the quitting:thumbup: I'm sure that's not fun, so hopefully it'll be over quickly!


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Yeah, I don't trust it either. I was just really surprised that there was anything because I have never even got a shadow on one before. They have always been stark white negative.

I am planning on testing Friday morning (I will be 11DPO) and getting up earlier so I don't have to rush off to work like I did this morning. 

I would test again tonight but I have drank so much tea and water that it would be way too diluted. I only have 2 more dollar cheapies and I am waiting to see if I get an actual line within time limit before I spend money on a name brand test :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Rant so fucking Google said it would take me 45m to get to my appointment so I left without my mom since last time they bitched me out for being 5 minutes late. It only took me 30m and then I rush upstairs and the receptionist is nowhere to be found. So I ask another department and they said just wait there. So I could have gone to get my mom after all. Pissed the fuck off


----------



## DobbyForever

Lady lol I would test with fmu. I have had pink Evaps with wallies before, but I hope maybe you just didn't notice it at the 2-2m mark. Fxed!

Ms I'm sorry. Definitely take the weekend to think on it and do what you think is best for you. :hugs:

Wook, how are things looking today?


----------



## gigglebox

Lady, i wouldn't get your hopes up. Wally's can have some pretty convincing evaps...i speak from personal experience. BUT 9 dpo is early! It by no means means you're out if it was actually negative. Fx!

M&s, no wonder you're nervous! It's a medical proceedure, and any procedure can spike your nerves, ESPECIALLY if it involves your child! Heck, I get nervous just getting a pap done :roll: on the plus side, from what i've read they tend to be more successful if you've already had past pregnancies :thumbup:

Dobs, that's frustrating. What's the appointment for?

Afm, didn't win the ebay skull :( someone who is a stealthy ebay-er outbid me in the last minute. The search continues.

In other news, my goose went broody :D she's sitting on 9 eggs--4 her own, 1 a mixed breed a local farmer gave me (I don't think it's viable though), and 4 I purchased today of a breed call African --they're supposed to be aggressive and hubs wanted aggressive geese lol. I'm hoping for a good hatch rate; if it's good we will keep a couple and sell the rest. So hopefully I will be sharing cute gosling pics in a month or so! I hope she hatches her babies before I have mine so I can help if need be!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo fun stuff gigs. Gl with aggressive geese lol I hear they are meeeeeeeeeeaaaaannnn

It was my follow up anatomy to get better pics of the heart and profile. Thankfully he was cooperative today so it only took about ten minutes


----------



## Cppeace

African geese are very mean. My pair of geese are super docile and rare. I am hoping this hear she is able to hatch some. Last year she got flooded our just before they were due. And the few I had in my incubator got a heat spike two days before they were due to hatch- haven't gotten one yet. -They are Pilgrim geese(endangered)


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs that's so frustrating that you weren't able to bring your mom only to have to wait on them! Drs offices make me crazy. Glad the scan went well!

Gigs yay for goslings!! How do you know if an egg is viable? 

Lady fx for your next test!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to butt in and Gigs can answer too but in my experience you can candle and see if the yolk looks the right shape. Usually though viability in poultry eggs is just you know they have bred, and they aren't more than a week old, not been too cold or too hot. For best hatch rates you are recommended turning the eggs a few times a day if waiting before putting under a hen or in an incubator. (Like in my case I usually have to wait a week or so to get more than 3 eggs to put in the incubator and then I let her lay however many she wants to sit on. Last year it was on 5 and I had 4 in the incubator. )


----------



## wookie130

There's a lot to raising fowl, isn't there? I don't think I could do it. It's a lot to learn...but I love living the bird life vicariously through you people on here. :rofl:

Dobs- I had no further issues the other day, or overnight, or all day yesterday. My morning sickness was back with a vengeance yesterday as well. I'm not feeling as hopeless as I was on Tuesday. But my scan can't come soon enough tomorrow morning...the anticipation and anxiety is so hard to deal with, particularly since this is PT conference week...fortunately tonight, I stay late, and we do have tomorrow off entirely, so that helps.

Lady- I do see something, but like others said, I never trust tests where lines pop up after the time limit. Praying you get your BFP at 11 dpo, though!


----------



## kittykat7210

How is everyone doing? I feel like quite a few people have been missing lately!!

M+s I hope they can turn him, Maybe take some headphones and listen to soothing music whilst they try? Might be a good distraction


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still, ECV (external cephalic version) is where the doctor tries to turn the baby manually from the outside.

You get painkillers prior, and a muscle relaxer, she says it's 'not usually that bad' and 'most women cope fine' (internet does not agree) I'm a good candidate having had so many babies already, and the risks are small (but serious - cord entanglement, foetal distress and placental abruption)

The chance of success is about 50%, and if he does turn, the chances are high that he'll stay that way as it will be so late. If he doesn't, or I don't go through with it, I'll get a c-section date on Tuesday.


----------



## shaescott

M&S that's so scary but at the same time I would want them to try cuz I really want that vaginal birth, I can deal with needing an epidural or whatever and it not being "natural" although I would prefer it natural, but I reeeeally don't want a c-section. 

Gigs, sending love your way <3 :hug:


----------



## Twag

M&S my sister had to have an ECV with her son and she said it was pretty uncomfortable and she would never have one again (luckily she never needed one again!) but damn she ended up having to have an emergency C sec anyway as he got stuck :dohh:

So you see Shae things do not always turn out how we want them too sometimes things happen and you have to go with it for the safety of yourself and your baby :shrug:

Also I know someone who went had it done baby turned they left the hospital fell over and dohh baby turned back around again :dohh: all was okay but she decided to have a c sec afterall :shrug:

I like the idea of having some relaxing music to help :thumbup: and :hugs: it is a scary prospect I was so glad when my son turned on his own so I didn't need one as those risks scare the hell out of me :hugs:

Sorry I hope I haven't scared you or made things worse not my intention :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

Shae, that's kinda where I'm at today - the recovery from vb is so much easier, and I really hated not being allowed to drive etc after c-sec. 

But at the same time, like Twag says, they could turn him and then he turn back again, or could end up with a section anyway. If anything goes wrong, it'll be a section on Tuesday! &#128561;

I think just now I'm going ahead with it - I won't be afraid to tell them to stop if it's too painful. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. They seem to think he's so big now that it's unlikely he'll turn on his own, although stranger things have happened.

DH just told me he's booked a hotel for next Wednesday and Thursday for our wedding anniversary so at least I've got that to look forward to :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck M&S when is your EVC?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Tuesday afternoon :)


----------



## Twag

Good luck - I am having my implant taken out that day also :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, regarding eggs...you basically wait a week or so to give the egg time to start developing, then you candle it which means you hold a flashlight up to it in a dark room. If it looks like a clear egg, like it did when it was first laid, it's not viable. If it is viable, you'll start seeing red veins spiderwebbing across. Unfortunately the goose egg in question is so freaking thick i can't see into it well enough to tell what's going on. It was starting to being when I slipped it under her, but now it looks like it's mostly just dark...so either it's further along than I know or it died. I'll be candling the whole batch next week and if there's no change I'll be removing that one from the nest.

So, here's a bump shot. Took it at the school in a tilted mirror which is why I look a little squat.

I really wish my boobs were bigger! The larger my belly gets, the more I realize how small they are compared to my frame :/ on the plus side they were virtually the same before and after DS1, save a little darker nips.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0812.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Twag

Gorgeous bump


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I'm jealous because my boobs are too big so i feel like I look more fat than pregnant! Where as you have such a pregnant looking belly and normal looking everything else I love it!


----------



## gigglebox

You're sweet, but I am indeed plumping up everywhere else! Sadly my boobs never seem to gain weight :( my boobs and my calves/ankles. Except during late pregnancy...then my ankles swell lol


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs, we cant tell if you're plumping up :thumbup: Love your bump! Absolutely fascinating about the eggs though, I thought you just waited to see if they hatched lol I want ducks some day....my sister has chickens and im jealous. lol

Twag is it uncomfortable having the implant removed?

MS thanks for explaining, I guessed it was something like that. That doesn't sound fun, I hope you get there and they find he already turned! Have you tried any of the natural remedies to get him to turn? :hugs: I hope if you have to do it it will be quick and easy for both you and little man!

Wookie, I hope the time passes quickly to your scan. Glad you're feeling a little more positive.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook is your scan in the morning??? Eeeee!!!

Thanks Still! I love having water fowl, but they ducks can be a messy pain in the ass. They're so cute though...but I'm partial to my geese. Though I LOVE duck eggs. Like I can't go back to chicken eggs. We have to during the winter and it's just not the same!


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, Still! So do I! 

M&S- For the life of me, I cannot remember WHERE I read it, but I remember reading SOMETHING about EVC not being safe, and there were risks involved...perhaps that was something outdated or inaccurate? Anyway, I do hope all goes well, and they can get little mister to turn!

Gigs- Interesting on the candling stuff with eggs! I can't keep a houseplant alive, much less look after eggs and such! It's any wonder I'm trusted to raise children. :rofl: You look FAB btw...that's a great bump! My boobs never change in pregnancy, but that's part of my IGT stuff...I remain a wimpy size A cup.


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- praying so hard for your appointment- I hope you get great news!! 

Afm- I feel like shit- probably allergy related but dang I feel awful.

Daughter has tube surgery on Monday- we gotta be there at 8:30. So I decided we would stay in the Dallas area Sunday night so we didn't have to deal with motion sickness issues (she gets sick on an empty stomach in car rides and since she can't eat after midnight so she will most likely get sick) and rush hour traffic will be awful and an early wake up etc thank god my husband agreed with me... she should feel lots better after the tubes are in and I hope they last longer than 8 months this time...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sounds like a good plan Tex.

I've never tried duck eggs. How do they differ from chicken, do they taste very different too?

What time is your appointment Wooks?

Yeh, there's risks with the ECV, but my doctor seems to think they're small. She says they wouldn't do it otherwise. My placenta is posterior so the likelihood of damaging that is smaller than if it was at the front. They monitor the baby before and after to make sure he's ok, and if there's signs that he's distressed, they'll just do an emergency c-section there and then. I'm going to do my best to hang upside down and whatever and hope he turns before though. None of it sounds appealing at all :(


----------



## Cppeace

Duck eggs have much larger yolk and less whites. The taste to me is about the same, just more yolk. They are fabulous in baked goods and such. My biggest issue with them is like for battering fried chicken. Needs more milk or liquid as it has less whites. I enjoy the duck eggs.


----------



## StillPraying

MS I read up on it and I don't think they'd do it if there were huge risks to him. I did read it's easier the more amniotic fluid you have so definitely start chugging water between now and Tuesday! 

Tex good luck with surgery :flower: I'll be praying it all goes smoothly and she recovers quickly! I love staying in hotels lol 

I finally womaned up and tried out my pressure cooker my parents got me for christmas....i just made delicious sloppy joes in 15 minutes:shock: but I totally squeaked when steam shot out and told my friend I felt like I was handling an IED :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I have only used my pressure cooker once to make paleo chili for a contest at my gym. Got second place woot woot but now I can't remember how I did it and the guy who taught me doesn't speak to me cuz I wouldn't sleep with him

Tex I hope the surgery goes well. :hugs:

MS agreed drink lots of fluid and I still say whatever makes you comfortable. Yay for the hotel though!

Gigs can't wait to see! Any chance we can get a broody video? I agree you don't look plump to me. I'm not loving my double chin but oh well I'm pregnant 

Wook glad to hear your symptoms are picking up and you are feeling more at ease

Afm sneezy all day and pee every time I sneeze. Hating how weak my kegels have become. Tmi that was my signature finisher during the nasty and now when I do it he doesn't even feel it :cry: got my invites in the mail and terrified that I mail them out this weekend. Booked my whale tour. SO wants to take some train gag me. I want to just fly and be there lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs you look beautiful!

GLuck tomorrow Wooks!

M&S ahh that is crappy about the EVC, I am curious about your experience though and I hope everything goes well and they get him turned!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey Future, how are you feeling right now? If I was like FUTURE we're going on a boat tomorrow! Would you... be like:
A. Yeah, sure Dobs!
B. You're batsh*t crazy, Dobs!
C. Laugh and not even acknowledge me.
D. Meh.


----------



## Twag

Still - I have no idea it is the 1st time I have had the implant I had mine put in last February but I am not getting on with it so I am getting it removed :wacko: hoping it isn't too painful it is under a local anesthetic 

Wooks - good luck with the scan today

Dobs I would vote B (mainly because I get sea sick and pregnancy makes me sick) but stay safe and have a good time :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Tex- Praying for your little girl on her surgery. :hugs:

Dobs- Oooh, a boat. I'm interested to see Future's input on that one, particularly since she's about to pop! :rofl: Is your pressure cooker an Instant Pot or whatever? I kind of want one. 

Yeah, it's 4:20 a.m., so I get scanned at 10:00 a.m. Only 5 1/2 hours away! :rofl: But whose countin'? I'm a nervous wreck. I had a really stupid dream about my DH trying to teach me how to play Metallica songs on a harmonica. I have no idea.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs are you going on a boat for the whale tour around 34 weeks? I would say option E, "sure let's do it as long as there are places for me to sit down a lot."

I plan on doing a video of Goose from now until hatch so expect a compiled piece in a month or so.

Wook, I also can't keep house plants alive! The best I did was with a pathos plant, it survived about 4 years then I neglected it. The thing was always pretty small and stunted though. I've seen them HUGE.

Re eggs, duck eggs have like a richer, nuttier taste to me. They also have higher nutrient/fat content so they're creamier if scrambled or boiled. I do find the whites are a little more rubbery when pan cooked...but i think that's just my cooking. I cook too fast as i'm impatient. But hard boiled is my fave!

Tex, hope everything goes well and her relief is pretty instant.


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs lol! I would totally do it, that being said I grew up on an island! I am still feeling really good though, other then some fatigue but I think that's due to work more then pregnancy. I feel really lucky to be honest! Hopefully future pregnancies are the same lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'll be just shy of 34 weeks and saw her ticker hehe. I would compromise and go earlier but 5/20 is my shower, 5/27 is my brothers' birthday and SO is out of town, and June is a cluster f* teaching so I want to wait until I am out and my district lets out late. The whale season is May to July, but the guaranteed sightings are 6/15 and after. So we're going 6/17.

Wookie I have no idea I bought it off Amazon like 5 years ago haha I don even know where I stored it in the kitchen :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Tra la la, waiting for wookie's update...

Dobs sounds like you have a lot of fun stuff coming up!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm freaking the eff out lol like mailing my invites this weekend is setting in.

Has anybody gone camping at 27w? I'm not excited about this lol it's just two nights but gag me

Agreed stalking for a Wookie update


----------



## M&S+Bump

If it helps Dobs, I'd totally still go whale watching if a) I cared enough and b) I didn't dislike boats so much. I actually feel physically better now than 10 weeks ago! Only issue is getting up all night to pee :(

We're going to Fort William next week and I'll be 37+, it's over a three hour drive from here. I can't wait.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, whale watching sounds so fun! 

Wookie, can't wait for your scan update!

Over here... had an early glucose test on Wednesday and I failed miserably with a number in the 70s. So not even just a little fail. I have to do the three hour on Monday, which I am not looking forward to. I'm hoping I don't have GD. I'm normal weight, exercise regularly, and eat (relatively) healthy, so I'm hoping the one hour was just a fluke. Maybe I shouldn't have eaten a bunch of pasta the night before. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Plus SO put me on his insurance because it's $200 to cover us both and $750 for me to cover myself... and once he is here $450 for the three of us. My union blames Obamacare for the insane premium we pay. I have never paid so much for insurance before in my life r_r but it's nice because he's not asking me to cover half. So his rent and the lack of insurance pretty much covers day care. Phew!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just stalking for a wook update...

Dobs I would have totally gone at 34 weeks pregnant if I was only pregnant with one baby. At like 28 weeks (when my shower was) I totally would have been fine and I assume that would be similar to a 34 week singleton.


----------



## shaescott

I've been whale watching before it's pretty cool. But I would say B, because Dobs, you live in Cali and I live in New England. If I lived in Cali, and near you in Cali, I would totally go on a boat with you haha! I don't have an issue with boats. I'm going on a cruise in August with SO for 7 nights.


----------



## StillPraying

Shae ooo a cruise! What kind? DH and I want to take the girls on a Disney cruise next year!

Dobby glad SO's insurance can cover you and baby and be cheaper. My sister works for an insurance company and yeah, obamacare is basically designed where it's only affordable if you don't have a job and are living off of the government :shrug: Hopefully they can come up with something better. I'd go whale watching so long as I had no sort of complications. My sister went camping at all stages of pregnancy with all of her pregnancies lol She just demanded that her hubby buy her a really good air mattress:haha: I'd go, but I totally love camping. 

Michelle :hugs: sorry about the glucose test hon, I hope it was a fluke. I know a lot of women who had GD who were like you, didn't have a history, were a healthy weight and active, etc. Sometimes pregnancy just causes weird things. I hope you don't have it at all though. 

Happy 34 weeks Gigs :happydance:

Wookie hope your appointment is going well :flower:


----------



## kittykat7210

I didn't realise you could live off the government in the U.S., I thought that was a UK thing!


----------



## StillPraying

Oh no Kitty. People do it all the time here. It's disgusting and screws over a lot of people who do work. The system is so over abused it's insane. 
Have you started buying girl things?!


----------



## kittykat7210

Really! It's really abused over here as well, we pay 25% of our wages to the tax man and the people on benefits (the ones I've ever had contact with anyway) have got iPhones, xboxs and branded food which we can't buy because if something goes wrong we don't get a lot of help, so we save and scrimp to make sure if something goes wrong we aren't stuck. Like if I lost my job For whatever reason, even with the baby hubby could pay all of our bills with his wages, but if something went wrong like the boiler went or something then we would have to dip into our savings!

And yeh I have purchased a little dress :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie I hope all is going well I'm getting worried it's almost 1pm here :(


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh Kit we need pics!

Thinking of you Wookie...not digging this wait knowing your scan was hours ago and hoping everything went fine :hugs: 

Dobs, that is amazing! Between hubs, me , and DS we pay $650 a month, and ds & I don't even have dental :( that's hubs on his own and me and ds on private. If we joined hubs on his work insurance, we'd being paying an additional $800 :shock: hubs is actually looking into getting a job with the county. Pay would be less, but benefits would be exponentially better.

Despite having a million things to do, including getting ready for Des' party tomorrow, I'm about to paint another Bob Ross inspired piece. Tragically, two kids were struck and killed by a semi while loading onto a school bus the day before yesterday :( this happened in the next county over, and there's a fundraiser for their families this weekend. I'm going to attempt to auction it off in the next 2 days, proceeds obviously going to the fundraiser.


----------



## Michellebelle

That's such terrible news, Gigs, but so sweet of you to do that for the fundraiser.

Wookie, thinking of you. Hoping you're just super busy and that the scan went well.


----------



## StillPraying

Yep it's the exact same thing here. Absolutely infuriating. My mom used to work in one of the government aide buildings and it was amazing watching people come get their vouchers and what not, they'd come in with their hair all done and fancy nails, name brand clothes, then climb into super nice cars and drive off. Made no sense to me.

Omg gigs that's so sad:(


----------



## wookie130

Sorry, girls! I was really that busy picking up the kids after my appointment, and picking up cupcake orders for my daughter's school fundraiser, and then we all crashed and took a nap.

Anyway, ultrasound was great! :happydance: Baby is measuring a day ahead, with a heartbeat of 135 bpm. They were very encouraging to me about my age, and also my thin uterus. I'm not considered "high risk" YET, but I get another ultrasound on May 3rd, and that's also when I'm having the MaterniT21 screening. I may also consider doing the quad screening at 16 weeks this time, just so that I can rule out a lot of the neural tube defects also. So, so far so good! Baby was basically a blob, but they've got new ultrasound equipment up there since I've had Oscar, and it was marvelous!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations wook!!!!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Great news, Wookie! Congrats!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooks yay!!! So glad all was well!

Gigs that is so awful. Very sweet of you to donate the time and proceeds.

My cousins all lie and pretend to be single moms. It's annoying. Oh well. Just happy to save that money hehe

I got talked to today because I hurt a kid's feelings by benching her and calling her out for dicking around while I teach. Like ffs I do not want to live in a world where it's not ok for me to do my job. I'm so done with this year.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Wookie, yeah for the good ultrasound!!

Dobby, I wouldn't go on a boat because I suffer from motion sickness :(

Gigs, that is soooo sad about those poor children! I think it is great that you are going to give the money from the sell of your painting to the fundraiser for the parents. 

I took another Dollar store cheapie this morning and I checked it within time limit this time and it was a stark white negative. I am not giving up hope yet since I am just 11DPO.


----------



## DobbyForever

I didn't realize so many suffer from motion sickness. My mom and brothers all so, but I don't. Interested enough, they all also have terrible pet dander allergies and I don't. They're all also tigers in the Chinese zodiac and I'm snake. I feel so special lol

Lady sorry about the bfn. Those temps look stellar so hoping bean is just playing hide and seek


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs too funny, you feel special for being a snake lol and yeah about hurting the kids feelings.....wow. just wow. That's right there with the kindergartner who got SUSPENDED for pretending a stick was a gun. Um...... 

Lady sorry for the bfn, when is AF due?

Wookie glad to hear your ultra sound went well:happydance:


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats Wookie! That's awesome. As for me I knew my temp was unusual. I am now at urgent car with 102 fever and my blood pressure is 148/102. Tested me for flu. I got my flu shot this year and of course my daughters surgery is supposed to be Monday grrr


----------



## StillPraying

Oh no Tex i hope they figure out what's wrong quickly!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes Tex I am so sorry :(. I hope they get you feeling better soon. I'd ever so coyly ask for a beta while I am there. I know you're only 6dpo and a bean might not even have implanted but I'm crazy lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that's so terrible about those kids. I can't even imagine. 

For the living off the government, I work in retail (grocery+clothes+appliances+electronics etc) and I have indeed seen someone use food stamps with beautifully manicured nails. While it's possible that they have a friend who works in a nail salon and does it for them for free, it's unlikely. I've also seen young women with small children who talk about their crappy job and stuff, so I know that they are trying. I recognize that some people truly need the help, and I don't think they should be ashamed of that if they are trying their best. But I do think they need to look more into the bank accounts of those people who apply to make sure they ain't scamming them. 

Wookie congrats on the great scan!!!

Tex I hope you feel better :( 

Still, I think you were the one who asked about the cruise? We're going on a Carnival cruise to Cozumel, Belize, and mahogany bay (Honduras). I've been on carnival before. They're cheap, pretty good quality, just don't be over 6'4" cuz the fixtures and doorways are set to 6'5" or so. My poor dad is 6'7", he hit his head on chandeliers, poor guy. I've been on two Disney cruises. They're very expensive, and while they do have good kids programs due to being Disney, you can still find good kids programs on other cruise lines. If it's your one time splurge, and you can afford it, go for it. The dining rooms are gorgeous and the servers know you by name. Other lines don't have that. But if money is an issue, I'd settle for a good quality alternative. Norwegian is my favorite cruise line, been on 2 of those. Their smoked salmon avocado tartare is amazing, I got it like 5 times lol! Carnival and Norwegian have free soft serve machines, so Disney probably does to. They have free dining and optional extra money dining. Actually, not sure that Disney has that. They might be all-inclusive. Carnival and Norwegian charge for alcoholic drinks and anything from the bar. So when I got a virgin daiquiri it was extra. When I went on Disney cruises I was like 9 and 11, respectively. I don't remember much about those.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

StillPraying said:


> Dobs too funny, you feel special for being a snake lol and yeah about hurting the kids feelings.....wow. just wow. That's right there with the kindergartner who got SUSPENDED for pretending a stick was a gun. Um......
> 
> Lady sorry for the bfn, when is AF due?
> 
> Wookie glad to hear your ultra sound went well:happydance:

Still, af is due on April 5th.


----------



## DobbyForever

NCL is the bomb. That's our line of choice because we like the freestyle cruising and dining. Shae, do you leave from New Orleans? We did the western Caribbean with ncl and man I was trashed lol. It left from NO and there were pubs on board. We spent an extra day when we got back to explore bourbon street. Good times. Ate alligator, my mom took a shot of bourbon on bourbon for her birthday, we had beignets and jesters and hand grenades.... mmmm


----------



## gigglebox

I've never been on a cruise but it's on my bucket list! I hear they are amazing. I've also been warned the all inclusive (with drinks included) packages are rip offs as you can't usually drink enough to make it worth the price....true?

Wookie I'm so happy for you! Let this be a (second) lesson not to expect the worst! Did you get any scan pics?

So I finished the painting and put it on facebook for auction. I've already had a bid for $100 :shock: I feel pretty awesome about that! This may be my new thing...I've been wanting to do something for our area children's hospital...and I really love painting! Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## shaescott

Dobby, yes! We are leaving from New Orleans! I plan on enjoying the alcohol during the trip, but I've never had more than a few sips and my mom is a lightweight and I literally got a headache from eating a shit ton of rumcake once (less than .5 proof btw) so I'm gonna go easy on it so I don't end up hungover and miserable. Probably gonna stick with piña coladas and strawberry daiquiris. Maybe try some moscato, I've heard good things about it.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs yay for bidding! I think that's a great way to help out your favorite charities!

Shae the cruise sounds fantastic :thumbup: I love New Orleans, my uncle lives there. I wanted DH to get orders there but he said no because of the horrid crime rate and military members are targets for stabbings :shock:

I caved and made my first baby purchase today lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs drink packages are total scams unless you drink heavily like I do lol. But I never pay for mine. Ncl offers free packages to returning clients or you just svhmooze your cruise consultant and they throw it your way. So I always get a drink add on for free or excursion credit since I prefer to pay more for the convenience of booking through the ship.

That is so cool about the painting!!!! 

Awww Shae I'm a bad influence you have to have a jester and hand grenade, just not the same day. I double fisted them and was fine, but if you get drunk easy definitely not a same day thing. They're trademark bourbon street drinks so peer pressure give in lol

Still wt actual f?! That's not cool they target military :(. What'd you buy?


----------



## gigglebox

Still don't leave us in suspense, what did you get???

I visited NOLA during mardi gras once. It was fun, but I could never live there...especially after hearing horror stories from my ex bestie who was an EMT there :nope: plus my brother eho used to live there and heard gunshots near his house on more than one occasion...nope. Too much violence/crime for me! Fun to visit though.

P.s. Lundi Gras > Mardi Gras


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah definitely too much crime and tbh racism. Our taxi driver was explaining how there are just some areas he doesn't go because he will be shot on sight for his skin color. I was also refused service at two stores. I test my theory by passing my stuff off to my stepdad to see if he gets different treatment. It's always fun to watch them get super uncomfortable when he calls them out on it and uses all his lawyer lingo. Pulled a pretty woman like yeah you just missed out on a huge sale haha

Fun to visit. Like I was there a day and I don't feel the need to go back lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm hangry. I told SO last night my brother wanted me to go over for dinner and spend the night instead of just going over in the morning. I cracked a joke about having things to do after work and he joined in saying I should be home to feed and sex my man. But like I come from the school of takes jokes too seriously even if I start them so to me that meant he wanted me home. So I told him I would just go Saturday. Flash forward to today, I get a text at 6 saying he is going out with coworkers to the bar. I'm hungry. Sitting around. Being annoyed. And then it's like 8. So I finally text him (because I also come from the school of we eat together) and he's like sorry omw you can start dinner. I finished cooking 15m ago... and all I'm thinking is I could have gone to have dinner with my family and still made it back in time to cook dinner. Insert eye roll


----------



## DobbyForever

Then shows up with flowers like that fixes everything


----------



## shaescott

Holy crap, that's scary about New Orleans! My mom has a friend who lives in Louisiana so she's coming with us. It's the four of us. But we'll be separate most of the time. I honestly have no clue what ethnicity she is. She looks mixed to me, white with something, no clue what, yet she mentioned on Facebook at one point that she was white (as in fully white) and she does not look fully white. Idk how people will react to her there. 

Do people get shot there for being white or for not being white? I'm like the epitome of white, I'm mostly German and a bit French Canadian (not mixed with natives, or if so, like one person very very distantly), I'm a pale girl with dark blonde/light brown hair that shines goldish and sometimes reddish in the sun. Should I be worried? I won't be there long, but... 

Regarding stabbing military people, I think that's horrible. You don't have to support what our government sends our military to do, but you should support the men and women in the military who have risked their lives for and/or dedicated their lives to their country. We are in debt to them for their bravery and sacrifices. 

Dobs I actually hate the taste of alcohol so if those are very strong drinks, I think I'll pass haha!


----------



## Fern81

Baby sleeping in my arms so I have time to post for once :).

Gigs- that's so cool that you did the painting for the fundraiser. I'm a bit jealous that I can't paint. Pic please?

Texas- eeeekkk hun I hope you are OK!

Wookie- congrats on a healthy blob! :)

Dobby- the cruise sounds like so much fun. I can't go on boats or cruises or anything at all because I get EXTREMELY seasick. Even sometimes if I'm snorkelling and there are waves & I'm bobbing up and down, I get so sick. I even got sea sick in my own swimming pool in December (floating on a lilo... uhm I forgot what the US call those). Hope you have a lovely time. I'd go camping though! 

Hope you get a late bfp Lady!

Shae- I can just picture you on a Disney cruise!

Afm- we went away for the weekend, last weekend and man was it fun with the baby. We went to a lovely bushveld/private game lodge and went for walks & game drives with G in his sling. In the evenings we'd make a fire and have him lie on a blanket on the grass kicking away contentedly. Dh and I both loved the experience! Strangely, after having this baby we've grown closer and have stopped fighting so much. I'm SO incredibly happy about that as I was considering leaving him. It's like we are finally a team, raising the baby together. Annnddddd we are considering doing our next FET this year! If I get AF and normal cycles back soon, we're planning on September!! I'm already thinking about baby names :).


----------



## baby D

Hey ladies! Hope you're all well! I've had no internet! Driven me crackers!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh there's loads to catch up on, and I'm off to work now XD it's my fault though because I actually slept for 12 hours last night (wtf?!? :rofl: ) anyway here is the dress I purchased!

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/54d79ec5-9d68-4cd6-a829-4326d1ac49d3_zpstvfrcwj4.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

That dress is so cute! I'm such a sucker for bows.

Fern that's awesome that he's really stepped up. Can't believe you have baby 2 on the schedule already! Crazy!

Shae as long as you stick to the touristy parts you should be fine. The worst of crime happens on the outskirts. Best thing to do is find someone you trust who lives there and ask where to stay and where to avoid. My bestie lives there if you'd like me to ask :)

Dobs hope he made it up to you with more than just flowers ;)

Here's the painting but I'm not really proud of it. It needs work, I was just eager to get it up quick :/ I may touch it up a little today...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I think that's crap you got a talking to just for doing your job. Also lol about you being the only snake amongst Tigers. I'm a dragon, DH is an Ox and baby V will be a rooster. 

Gigs I think it looks lovely and I love what you are doing for the cause. 

Shae yeah DH went with his dad to Louisiana and drove through NO to help dad's friend moved back and he said they were some sketchy places. I think that's any big city though most likely. I also heard they have drive thru liquor stores. It's interesting as I live in "the bible belt" and we only got wine allowed in grocery stores starting July last year. There are even some dry counties around too. Oh I hope you have a wonderful time on your cruise. I really would like to go on a cruise one day.

Wookie so glad ultrasound went well :)

Kitty congrats on baby girl :)

Still it's awful to see the system being abused. I don't want my tax money going to laziness. I understand hard times happen and no shame for asking or needing help but those cases just irritate me.

Texas Oh I hope you are okay. The flu shot is not 100% effective. I got the flu 2016 and 15. The flu shot is mandatory at my work unless physician order saying you are allergic. I don't mind getting it though and most years I haven't got the flu so worth the protection to me. Anyways whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon and DD surgery goes well Monday.

Fern I'm so happy your DH has changed his tune. I sincerely hope he continues this path :) also how exciting thinking about baby 2!!

I think I covered the most recent stuff. If not I'm sorry, I have serious case of preggo brain.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I think we're staying at a hotel that's like an hour from the cruise terminal or something like that. I'll mention the issue to my mom to make sure, she likes to do the planning and booking. I guess I'll just have to hope and pray that everything will be okay, and do my best to avoid sketchy looking areas.


----------



## Flueky88

We had our elective scan Thursday it was supposed to have been an early gender one but they didn't schedule it back at 16 weeks and I didn't realize so they let me scan again after anatomy scan and I get one again in 3rd tri. I opted for 28 weeks as baby girl is head down and her head was around my iliac crest. I want to see her.

Anyways she wasn't the most cooperative. She likes her hand around her chin/jaw line or the side of her face. She's beautiful and I'm looking forward to meeting her this summer.
 



Attached Files:







20170330_200948.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5









20170330_201033.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

Flueky that's interesting about wine in grocery stores. The store I work at is a dry store, because it's a chain type wholesale store and the company can only get so many liquor licenses in my state, and our store didn't get one. Some of the other ones in the state sell alcohol though. But now that I think about it, I never see alcohol in grocery stores ever, only at liquor/package stores. Very odd.

Edit: awwww yay for baby pics!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yeah we have had beer for years, but no wine until recently. My dad can buy liquor at a grocery store so it's interesting to see how things are viewed so differently in other parts of the country. Oh do you start nursing school this fall? I remembered you were accepted but can't remember when you start


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae yeah one brother said he could taste the alcohol and hated it and the other said no. Shrugs haha. Taxi driver was most definitely black. He only opened up about it because my mom asked and has two black kids. You're fine in the touristy areas, just be mindful of pickpocketing. I got followed around last weekend at the mall by Stanford. That's just my life.

Gigs he got all depressed I wasn't like dying of happiness over my flowers. Loooove the painting.

Fluek noooo I can live with just wine but SO would die without beer lol. Lovely pictures!!!

Fern that is exciting that you may try soon! Eeeee exciting!

Still agreed the dress is cute!


----------



## M&S+Bump

In Finland, any alcohol above 5% is controlled by the government and you can only buy it in a specific shop. This just led to them developing a gazillion different beers and ciders that can be sold everywhere. You have to be 18 to buy anything up to 20%, and 21 for anything above, so an 18-yo can buy wine and cocktails but not spirits.

Here, you can buy everything at the supermarket (my closest has six aisles dedicated to it - wine, red and white, beer, cider, spirits, pre-mixed and alco-pops. The hours are restricted in Scotland (9am to 10pm I believe, 11am on Sundays) but in England you can buy it 24/7.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby Oh they already had beer since probably before I was born, not sure. I don't like beer though. Only the apple ciders ale but I don't consider it beer. I'm just glad I can buy wine while I'm shopping at same place. Thankfully I'm not in a dry County. Ironically enough the jack Daniel's plant in TN, can't recall the name of the town in its in. Is a dry county. 

Dobby my hometown which was smallish had a lot of creepers. Especially at the mall. I remember being followed there and some pervert asking if I was wearing underwear.


----------



## DobbyForever

That is ironic about the JD plant lol. That's creepy af. I meant by mall security for SWB (shopping while black) in Palo Alto because a well dresssed clearly pregnant lady with no bag in a men's department store is there to steal things

MS that is interesting. I remember being in Geneva and they told us you can't buy alcohol after a certain time. I was like but but the parties don't even start until hours later.... cashier just laughed and said plan ahead lol


----------



## Flueky88

M&S interesting. We also are limited to buying alcohol except beer til 10 pm I think Monday through Saturday and no sales on Sundays except maybe beer. Also holy crap tomorrow and you'll be 37 weeks!!

Dobby, oh, sorry. Ugh sorry for them profiling you, that's not cool. Oh and I wanted to say I'm happy you and SO are doing so well. I know before you guys decided Ethan but there was some thoughts about changing the name. Did you guys ever decide?


----------



## DobbyForever

You're so good with tickets lol I love it. They're so small on my phone I ignore them

I find it ironic because he was black too! I was like dude come on now. Black on black hate right there lol

Nope. Still flipping between Ethan and Aiden. Ethan just didn't feel right. Like it was nice but it wasn't like the one. So idk lol. And ty :). He's trying. It's cute. He brags about me at work apparently and the other day took the scan photos


----------



## shaescott

Flueks, I do start in the fall, yes! I already have my roommate, she's a descendant of the Von Trapp family, and she's adorable and super sweet and will watch Disney movies with me haha! The first year is actually all prereqs but that includes anatomy/physiology so it's still exciting. 

Dobs ugh that makes me so mad. Racism between blacks is a very real thing, and sometimes it's unfortunately unconscious. On the other hand, I feel like racism between different races (white on black for instance) is more often conscious and on purpose, at least when you act on it. Though it is sometimes unconscious, or at least not on purpose, if it is not acted upon. I was once at a cruise terminal in a city, outside the building, and I saw a young black man dressed very casually and listening to music, and my first thought was suspicion and fear. I was HORRIFIED at myself. He was doing nothing wrong. My mom says that your first thought is what you have been conditioned to think by society, and what you think next defines who you are. I felt so bad that that was my first thought, so guilty, I was angry with myself for letting stereotypes affect the way I see people. But I did reassure myself that I was not in reality scared of this man, as I had logically no reason to be. It was a very sobering experience. I think we are all a bit racist due to how society conditions us as we grow up, and it's our responsibility to reject that conditioning and make the conscious choice to not believe the stereotypes. A coworker of mine is a young 17 year old Puerto Rican male, and I've never thought a thing about it, he's very sweet and very calm. But recently a customer complained, claiming he was rude to her (which is bullshit) and the manager told him if he ever gets angry he can go to the breakroom and cool down. She has never said that to the rest of us, and I realized she was assuming that he had a temper because of his race. I was mad, because he is super chill and not an angry person, and he just shrugged it off saying "stereotypes, ya know" like this was normal for him to encounter. That was so heartbreaking for me, he just accepted that people would be racist and shrugged it off. I never realized how used to racism people of color are.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, haha, yeah I try to pay at least partial attention. Oh well I hope you guys can decide soon. It would be funny if at birth you guys chose a completely different name. That's cute he was bragging it sounds like he's really came around :) DH is quite excited too. He teared up when he found out we were having a girl and it was happy tears. He can't wait for a daddy's lil girl. 

Shae Oh that's cool, I think I remember reading that she was a descendant before too. Sounds like you have a nice room mate. I never did the dorm life so never got to experience that. Oh you've reminded me, I want to borrow Moana from in laws. I'm such a Disney fan. I'm looking forward to taking lil V there and dress her up as a princess. Then again she might hate that kind of stuff. 

So I haven't told work but I'm thinking I'll return PRN after my fmla runs up. I want to work almost full time hours but not all the obligations or benefits. They announced starting in May PRN staff will not be required to do any on call shifts, I'm soooooooo happy. I hated the thought of leaving V in the evenings and maybe middle of the night. Daytime will be bad enough.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well I don't think it is my time for a BFP. I had a BM and when I wiped I had some bright red blood mixed with EWCM on my toilet paper. I put in a tampon for about an hour and when I took it out, it only had a little bit of blood on it and it was mostly brown looking with a little bit of pink mixed in. Now I am just spotting a little bit of brown blood but only when I wipe. Unfortunately when I have any kind of bleeding my af shows up. So looks like I am out this cycle :(


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry lady :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lady so sorry to hear that.

Shae, i'd love to pretend I'm not racism but I'm super racist. There's definitely hate on your own for both lines of my family. Very open and aware light versus dark skin blacks and Northern versus Southern Thai. But I'm like you friend. It's devastating the first time it happens but then you get used to it. Sad but true.

Fluek glad the work schedule is looking your way. I have a feeling we'll end up with a different name totally or just flip a coin haha


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- You still have plenty of time to figure out a name...finally, something will eventually click.

Lady- I'm sorry AF arrived. That's always a bummer. :(

Flueky- Glad to hear work is getting sorted out. I love when things like that fall into place.

AFM- Oh, dear Lord, I am so sick with this baby. I feel 100% worse than I did with Hannah and Oscar combined. I could not get out of bed this morning. I finally peeled myself up, forced myself to shower, and picked up some Preggie Pop Drops from the store to suck on. The verdict is out if they're helping, but I am finding some kind of satisfaction from sucking on them, so whatever. Oh, and that one chick that kept repeatedly texting my SIL about the ticker incident on FB? She apparently is on some kind of stalker mission to prove I am pregnant. She keeps taking screen shots of stuff I've said and posted in my mom FB group, and is sending them to my SIL as "proof" that I'm pregnant. What a freak, seriously. I have no idea why she cares if I'm pg or not, but apparently this is important to her. Now, I have to go drop up a cupcake order to her house, and it's going to be REALLY HARD to not call her out on it. By sending screenshots to my SIL, she's violating the FB group rules, and she could get kicked off of it. I'm not going to report her to any admins or anything, but seriously, get a hobby, other than digging into my reproductive life.


----------



## StillPraying

Shae my husband was in NOLA earlier this year for work. If you stay in the tourist areas you are okay, but literally do not step even slightly out of those areas. And yes, white people are targeted all of the time there. My uncle (white) lives there and there are neighborhoods he cannot go even near because he'd be killed. It's like any city that has ghettos, you have good parts and bad parts and racism to all races depending where you are. I'm sure you will be okay so long as you don't wander:thumbup:

Lady so sorry AF showed :hugs:

Dobs I'm sure you'll settle on the perfect name, my hubby is useless when it comes to names, so at least yours participates lol 

Kitty love the dress, I love girly clothes :flower:

Gigs I think the painting looks amazing! I'd buy it!

Here in socal you can buy alcohol of all kinds at Wal-Mart lol in North Carolina you can buy beer/wine in a grocery store but you have to go to a liquor store for hard alcohoI.

I bought this little newborn outfit:)
 



Attached Files:







20170401_134031_opt.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Jezika

Going off terrible memory from past 20 pages...

Just kidding... Tilly JUST woke up from an epic nap so gtg *eye roll* so can't type. We're dealing with the dreaded four-month sleep regression here, i.e., waking every single hour. Luckily just shoving the boob at her works, but she's constantly wriggly. Garrghghghghghgh.


----------



## kittykat7210

Still that's really sweet!!


----------



## StillPraying

Haha Jez glad to see you're alive!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sigh. So SO vetoed the orca trip after agreeing it several times. Wish I had just booked it the last time but I hesitated because I wanted to triple check the time was fine. I don't ask for a lot. I don't ask to be taken out or for jewelry or fancy birthday gifts or anything. I don't complain about housework or domestic duties. I just wanted one thing, one thing for me before this baby was born. I do everything for everyone else all the time. I just wanted it to be about me for once.


----------



## StillPraying

Why not ask someone else to go with you? A BFF or family member? Or be a rebel like me and go by yourself to spite everyone lol hell I'll drive up and go lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just tired. Like this is my life. It will never be about me. It'll be about him or about my son and never me. But I'm the idiot who wanted to have babies with this man who has always been selfish and logical to a fault. I'm just gonna watch this dumb giraffe not give birth and go to bed early


----------



## StillPraying

Story of my life girl :thumbup: but if it's something you want to do, you just do it without him. I learned that a few years ago. Otherwise it just never happens:hugs: 

What giraffe is everyone talking about?!


----------



## DobbyForever

April the giraffe who was due any day in f*in feb then supposed to give birth 3/31 then supposedly 4/1... so everyone is like wt actual f her live cam pops up at least three times on my feed lol


----------



## JLM73

quick post - I AM still alive, but totally stopped charting and took a MAJOR LTTTC ghost mode break...i'm worn out... also been sick as dog for 3 weeks- courtesy of hubs kiddos:roll:
Gotta figure wth chart day, cuz I had a period, but did no charting for weeks...
I only added those last far out temps to make it current 
but It is ALL kinds of F'd


----------



## wookie130

J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're here!!!! :happydance: I figured you took a head-clearing hiatus for a while. Sorry to hear you've been sick! That's the pits. I'd write this cycle off, and just start charting again on CD 1 of your next cycle.

Jez- I was lucky to not go through the 4 month sleep regression with either of my babies. My son was not a sleeper period, so there was not much to regress to. :rofl: My daughter was a marathon napper and slept through the night at only 7 weeks of age. The embryo keeps momma up all night currently. If the embryo makes it to the finish line, this may be a scary indication of my future. :rofl:

Dobs- That sucks! But, I agree, if you want to do the orca thing, do it yourself. Any reason why he's backed out of it? Does SO understand what it means to you, and that you just want something to be about you for once? 

I think you should just do it, because you'll quickly learn that being a mother and partner is a pretty thankless job about 98% of the time. I can't tell you the number of times when my own shower and meals go by the wayside, so I can do a, b, or c, for my husband, or for the little people. And at their young age, they're pretty selfish, and tend to take, take, take. I'm not complaining- it's just the way it is right now. I'm very, very blessed to have a husband that picks up the slack when I feel like I currently do, and he's about as helpful as a man gets, really. But, I've learned as a mother that it's rarely about me, and that it's USUALLY about someone else, and if I do feel like spoiling myself, or indulging myself in some way, I just have to kind of do it myself...such as the trip with friends in Vegas I took in January. So, I think if you want to go, you should just go, and enjoy it, and make it about you! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie offers sounds advice. I'll add to not let others dictate your happiness. If you want to go, find a way to go. I will also add that things do feel all about baby once they're here...and sometimes it can be jarring after people dote on you whilst pregnant, then they're all baby crazy and all you get are pity eyes for your sleep deprivation...

Or maybe that was just me :haha:

J, glad to see you back! Sorry your cycle has been a wash :( how are you feeling now? That's a long time to be sick!

Wook so sorry "morning" sickness is kicking your booty. Have your thrown up? My first tri this time was way more brutal than last. I never threw up but was sick all day and night for weeks. First pregnancy I wasn't sick at all. It's so crazy how different each pregnancy can be!

Dobs how's that whole baby giraffe thing going? This is this first I've heard of it.


----------



## Jezika

Will reply properly later, but so true re: attention and care during pregnancy and then it all going to baby once they're here. I went out for a friend's bday on Friday night and my other BFF really wanted me to bring Tilly, but hellllo, it's nice for me to have some girl time for a few hours without having to worry about keeping another human being alive. So Dobs, you do what you need to for yourself, and then at least people around you hopefully learn that that stuff is important to you.


----------



## Jezika

Also, judging by how I felt at 10 days overdue, that giraffe must be hating her life right now. And didn't her waters allegedly break like two months ago?


----------



## wookie130

I typically don't puke w/ ms, Gigs. I just have violent nausea, and feel very woozy, sick, and weak. Ironically, I'm also perpetually starving. Lol! Yeah, I'm hoping things ease up. This is by far thw ickiest I've been.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. I don't want to go alone or with friends. I'd have to pay since they can't afford it. He said it's an unnecessary risk for an unnecessary event. We can have a babymoon doing something not on a rocky boat on the ocean. And go see orcas after he is born. I tried explaining it to him but it's an emotional appeal and he does not speak emotions. The one downside (ok one of many) to our ISFJ-ENTJ dynamic.

Wookie sorry you are feeling like poo :(. The joys of pregnancy 

J yay! I saw someone who looked like you yesterday and my heart was like jjjjj come bassaavk. You must have heard me ;)

Gigs don't get sucked in with their giraffe lies lol

Jez yes like wtf?! I can't even. I feel like they just lead us on to keep the live cam trending

Think that was everybody. Not quite awake


----------



## Jezika

Okay, attempt number 2, and remember, this is pure, sleep-deprived memory from a day ago:

Lady - Sorry about AF coming. That evap looked so promising, the evil thing.

Shae - All this talk of cruises makes me want to go on one. DH and I always thought that only families or older couples go on cruises, but I see it's quite popular in general.

Kitty - Glad the u/s was okay and I'm so excited about your little girl! I was totally the same re: wanting a girl but preparing for boy. And the name you picked is just beautiful. 

M&S - Good luck with turning the baby on Tuesday! I've only heard of it done twice - once on OBEM when it didn't work, and once when a friend had it done when it also didn't work, plus I think it dislodged the placenta a bit because she went home and started having a really hot belly and pains and then had to have an emergency c-section. It sounds like they monitor things throughout though, so I would probably go for it too. Worth a shot, right?

Gigs - Again, your painting is amazing. Not sure how you'd improve it! And how awesome that you're raising money for those kids' families. Gosh, what a tragic story. Hearing things like this was bad enough, but now that I am a mother it's 100 times more heartbreaking to hear about. 

Future - 34+ weeks! How are you doing?

Still - That is a super cute outfit. I like all the grey gender neutral stuff too. Remind me whether you're leaning boy or girl?

Tex - Hoping your daughter's procedure goes/went well. Is this the kind of thing she will have to deal with her whole life or can it be "cured"? I have a friend who had terrible issues with her ears as a child and had to have similar procedures, but she's been totally fine in her adult life... just a little more susceptible to ear infections than the average person.

Wooks - I am so glad the u/s was okay, as I had a feeling it would be! I also had brown spotting, and even small amounts of pink/red blood, during first tri. So scary, esp. after my loss the previous cycle, so I get the whole one-step-at-a-time thing.

J - So sorry to hear you've been having such a crappy time and that you're sick. I agree with just starting fresh the next cycle. Also, isn't DH's scan coming up for the lump?

I think someone mentioned alcohol... Here you can only buy it in government stores or special wine shops, and i think they close around 9pm or something like that. So different to England, as M&S said.

Love to everyone else that I forgot.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez I'm okay with either but a boy would make dh so happy so leaning more :blue: 

J so glad you're alive!!! :wohoo:


----------



## TexasRider

Jezika- her ent says she shoukd eventually grow out of it. But so far that has not been the case. As soon as the tubes are gone she gets ear infections and they linger-the fluid doesn't ever drain. Procedure is tomorrow at 9am and shouldn't take long at all. 

I on the other hand and dealing with a nasty sinus infection. Feeling way better than I did Friday night but still feel kinda crappy. My white blood cell count was 16.5 which is really really high so that's why the doctor gave me some antibiotics. He said normally they don't do antibiotics for sinus infection but I was really really sick. I was surprised how fast it came on. I started feeling "off" on Thursday and then Friday I went to work and still felt bad and just kept getting worse. Fever started around 2:30 and then by the time I got to the doctor around 6:30 it was up to 102! 

I've kept doing my bbt through all this but I am thinking it isn't accurate but whatever. It makes my chart look pretty haha 

Gotta pack soon as we are staying in a hotel in the city so we don't have as far to travel for the surgery in the morning. It's raining it's ass of here at the moment though and I just wanna sleep lol


----------



## StillPraying

Tex praying her procedure goes smoothly:flower: im.glad the doc gave you antibiotics and didn't just write you off as "only a sinus infection". Totally agree it has mad your chart look gorgeous lol


----------



## shaescott

Tex I know someone who's 18 who got permanent tubes put in when she was like 8 due to frequent infections. She still has them, and no longer has problems with it. SO had to get tubes as a kid due to infections, but I'm almost certain he doesn't have them anymore. I feel stupid that I can't remember. I hope that these new tubes will help her a lot and not come out.


----------



## gigglebox

Painting sold for the single bid it had--$100. Not too shabby :thumbup: thanks for y'all's kind words about it. I've just added a little to the water and that was it. 

Hubs thinks I should start trying to sell art on ebay for stupid amounts of money just to see what happens. I think I might give it a go...lol; worse case it stays on my wall, best case it sells and we get some debt paid off. 

Tex, extra good luck to you and the little miss tomorrow! Hope it all goes well this time. So sorry you've been sick! How are you feeling now? I can't imagine feeling so crappy then having to caretake for my kid post surgery :/ I really hope you're on the mend.


----------



## StillPraying

https://youtu.be/ggXJ5G8JCt8 just want to share this video because it's awesome lol


----------



## shaescott

Still omg if I have twins I soooo wanna do that, best secret/prank ever!


----------



## wookie130

I loved the video, Stills! Such an awesome surprise!!! Green, you should have done that, girl! LOL! I wonder who the 818 jerks are who actually gave it a thumbs down? What kind of a-holes are those people? :rofl:

Dobs- Is SO worried about your physical safety being pregnant on the trip? That's kind of what I gleaned from your post...if so, that's not all bad, I guess. I mean, it shows he cares about you and baby, and he's actually putting you first, if this is really the case... just trying to give it some perspective, I suppose.

Tex- Sorry you've been so sick! It's the worst, isn't it? I'm glad you got some medicine. Hopefully you'll feel alive enough to feel useful as a mother to your babe recovering from getting her tubes. Saying a little prayer for both of your recoveries.

UGH. AFM, the rollercoaster continues, as it tends to do in the first tri. Last night, a bit of pink on the TP when I wiped, and then some pale/tan brown later. This morning, nothing, thankfully. I'm just gonna ride it out. I mean, I JUST had a good scan, and this is sort of what I had before last week, and baby was fine. If it picks up, or I have pain, etc., then I'll call. I'm just trying to remain grounded, and positive. Plus, my sickness and overall feeling of ca-ca is pretty high, so I find that oddly encouraging.

Hey- just a question...any of you current moms cloth diaper? I used pocket diapers for a while when my daughter was a baby, and while I liked them, my MIL did not, and persuaded me to do disposables full-time. For economical and environmental reasons, I'd like to give it another go this time...but I'm more interested in using covers and prefolds with snappis. Do any of you do this? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## kittykat7210

Wookie, I'm sorry you're having some spotting :( fingers crossed it's nothing, I'm sure it isn't! Lots of women have bleeding in the first trimester and like you said you JUST had a good scan!!

I had my anatomy scan today, which went really well (after having 2 walks and some chocolate to try and get baby in a better position) everything is measuring right in the middle where it should be apart from the legs which are slightly longer (can't be a bad thing XD) 

But I made some gender reveal cupcakes for the family, these are how they turned out (I'm not great at cakes to be honest :rofl:) 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsqnvee9cr.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsdljlzsjw.jpg


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie I'm def not an expert on the cloth diapers, but I plan to do it with this baby. I thought with prefolds you just lay them in the diaper cover as an insert, so no need for snappis? Or can you do it both ways? That's what I planned to do for the newborn stage. Very annoying about your MIL convincing you not to stick with it :growlmad:
I'm assuming the people who disliked the video don't like pregnancy/birth/babies/happiness in general lol

Gigs im sure those families appreciate your contribution! 100.00 is more than most can/will give! Haha you should definitely try the eBay thing, people are craaazaay. 

Good luck today Tex!

Kitty love the cupcakes! Better than I could do! Still can't believe you're 20 weeks!

AFM...made it to 2nd tri:happydance: supposed to go get my hair done for my birthday but now Caroline is sick :( poor thing.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh stills congrats on getting to the second trimester!! And yeh I know I'm halfway through tomorrow it's so weird!!


----------



## wookie130

I could eat the hell out of all those cupcakes, Kitty! Glad your scan went well!


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty did you get any good pics at your scan?


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I got loads actually!!

Face
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpscdnmlojg.jpg

Face
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpskwsxuvyr.jpg

Foot
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps4l5pervq.jpg

Butt
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpstbmmkt3i.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Wook didn't you bleed with another pregnancy? Maybe this is just the norm for you.

Ugh I forget everything!!!

Still that video is super cute. No way I'd be able to keep that secret without slipping up! I couldn't even keep Des' name a secret!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit so adorable <3


----------



## StillPraying

Aaawww kitty!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty she's so cute!

Speaking of kitties, my pregnant kitty looks like she could pop any time now! Turns out we're not certain when she's due. It could be anywhere from Wednesday to 2.5 weeks from now. If you very gently place your hands on her belly, you can feel wriggly kittens! Not constantly of course, only sometimes.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- so cute! Love the cupcakes too. It looks to me like you're good at it lol 

Never mind on the reply babies crying.


----------



## StillPraying

14 weeks today and got my hair done for my birthday!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170403_160209_836_opt.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Michellebelle

You look fabulous, Still!

Kitty, I love the cupcakes and the scan photos! I can't wait til my 20 week scan.

Over here, I'm throwing myself a pity party. I had my three hour glucose test this morning and failed. So I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes. Happy to eat healthy so I can have a healthy baby, but it's gonna be so hard not eating white bread, flour, pasta, etc. Feeling bummed. And now I'm just looking so forward to my next appt in two weeks to hear the heartbeat to make sure baby is doing okay in there. I just get so paranoid that something has happened to her, and this new diagnosis doesn't help.


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle:hugs: that sucks hon. Can you use other flours? Like coconut or tapioca flour? I'm not quite sure how the diet for GD goes, but I've done the whole paleo thing and it is hard to cut that stuff out but there are lots of great alternatives:thumbup: Hopefully it's very mild for you. I'm surprised you did the rest so early, I did mine after 20 weeks with both of my girls:shrug: 

So as far as gender for those expecting, do we have more girls now then boys currently baking?


----------



## gigglebox

Mich, agreed why did they test so early? I thought around 26 weeks was the norm? I am sorry though :( I was misdiagnosed with celiacs for a week and that sucked balls. Especially the time we went out to eat at Olive Garden because they had a gluten free menu...it was torture, especially because hubs had no sympathy and ordered breadsticks :growlmad: the jerk :haha:

Yes Kit those cupcakes are cute! I think I'm going to have to make some. I got some for des' party but I wasn't so impressed. I actually bought them from a local baker and they were kind of sloppy...she knew it too as she didn't charge me. Kids enjoyed them though. Your look waaaayyy better!

Share that is so cool. Hopefully the birth happens sooner rather than later!

Still you're such a milf! Cute bump <3 I had that shirt with my first pregnancy. I had a bunch I really liked but gave them away when I didn't think we'd have any more kids :( totally regret that now and definitely not doing it this time! Unless so let my SIL borrow stuff.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, me, m&s are all boys...kit is girl...future's girl too, right? Mich and still don't know yet...

Who am I forgetting?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh Michelle I'm sorry about your diagnosis :( I hope it's not too bad for you!!

Thanks guys for all the cupcake compliments however ill deserved haha, I love to bake, I think I need to do it more!!


----------



## Michellebelle

My baby is a girl! :)

And yes, it was early. I was on metformin just to try to prevent a miscarriage since I have pcos (even though I hadn't ever been tested for blood sugar issues before). They were hoping to take me off of it after first tri, that's why I had the test done so early. 

I am gonna miss pasta and French fries! I've been spending the last hour looking up whole30 recipes on Pinterest. Luckily, I'm getting some good ideas, but this is gonna be hard! I don't mind giving up sweets since I don't have a sweet tooth, but am really bummed about no fried foods or even fruit for breakfast apparently! I have to make an appt with a specialist to go through all this stuff.


----------



## StillPraying

So it's tied right now....
Dobs/gigs/Ms boys
Future/kitty/Michelle girls.
Well I'll be the tie breaker on Monday :thumbup: 

Michelle there's a lot of great ideas on Pinterest! I had a friend who had GD and she didn't have to do any diet changes. She just had to do the finger pricking to test her levels throughout the day.


----------



## JLM73

So went to the doc today as I had muscle tremors ystrdy, but awoke to them being MUCH worse.
I was shaking like I had Parkinsons. Apparently a reaction to a med they added for my BP 3 weeks ago. I had a reaction to a diff med 2 yrs ago where I was totally uncoordinated and shaking non stop and when I TRIED to walk it was like I had mad cow disease!
Anyhow stopped the new med and have to take benedrylthe next few days to calm the irritated nerves. If no better in 2 weeks I go to neuro.
Last time I was admitted for NINE days and had every test from lumbar punctures - 2, to botulism, to hep, hiv, and even syphillis :rofl: MANY mris and cts of neck and back as well - all with no bad results so was sent home on steroids and nerve meds,,,

Anyhoo worse yet I have NO clue where I am in my cycle, took an opk today for the hell of it, and it a hair from pos!
I tell hubs its GO time, we watch a movie snuggled up, then he says he's gonna bathe and go to bed:saywhat::brat: WTF,,,,I'm soooo F ing annoyed.
I'm not beggin


----------



## StillPraying

Oh man j that sounds scary :hugs: glad you're ok but wtf hubs?! :growlmad:


----------



## shaescott

Isn't flueky having a girl?

J I'm glad to hear from you, but sorry that you're going through all this crap. 

Michelle I'm sorry about the GD. No fruit at breakfast? That's my version of hell...

I feel so sick rn. My neck is killing me and I have a stuffy nose and post nasal drip and my head is hazy and I'm nauseous and my upper abdomen hurts if I try to use any of the muscles there, they ache rn without me even using them. I slept for 3 hours before waking up still miserable... I can't be sick, I have a sleep study tomorrow night! (Meaning Tuesday)


----------



## Twag

Sorry about the GD diagnoses Mich hope it isn't too hard for you to stick too and I am sure baby girl is all good :hugs:

I am a cealiac and it does suck balls lol but it isn't as bad as it used to be a lot more places are gluten free friendly now :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Michelle, that's so early to have to take the glucose test...I don't think my OB office does it until 28 weeks or so. I'm sorry! I did a Whole 30 in January, and then was Paleo up until about last week (lol)...it isn't bad, but it does take planning, and some meal prepping to save time. Unfortunately, during pregnancy, I have trouble eating both meat and veggies, and neither of those foods jive with my cravings or sickness. So, I've been eating whatever the hell I want to eat, which is probably a bad deal. I'm sure Pinterest could meet all of your needs for recipes and breakfasts, snacks, etc. It's a bummer, though. I just wonder why they tested you so early!

J- That sounds horrendous! I'm sorry you had to go through all of that! Hopefully the med thing gets sorted out. Yeah...wtf, DH? I would have jumped him during the "bathing" experience, just to procure the pickle juice that is rightfully yours. :rofl:

Still- You're adorable! You're finding out the gender already? :happydance: I'm getting boy vibes from you.

AFM- I'm up with the pukies. I rolled over too quickly in bed, and now I feel like I could just get sick right here and now. Phew. Breathe.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I was so far behind I couldn't catch up on all the pages so just skimmed the last few,

*J* so glad your back! Hadn't seen you pop up in a while, sounds like your having s rough time I hope it gets better soon!

I'm a gutty mare and *cupcakes* caught my eye a few pages back.. where they yours Kit? They looked amazing! Well done! X congrats on pink, as you all know I love anything pink lol x

*Wooks* so glad your scan went well! I so remember being where u were, greatful for the two children I had but so scared for that scan (my first showed nothing, and really high hcg at 4800 so they thought I was ectopic I wasn't petrified, glad it all went well x

Just had to post my little Ella, we finally had a glimpse of sun so being a typical keano Brit the minute the sun appeared legs out, and sun hat for Ella, I love babies in sun hats she's just too cute x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0756.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Keepsmiling91

5 & half months where has that time gone?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0805.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

So hubs went :sleep: last night instead of :sex: knowing damn well he heard me say It's GO time . I literally went in the room 30 mins after him, and he was snoring:growlmad:

This morning he wakes me SEVERAL times with his damn Iphone pings cuz he didn't turn his phone to silent, THEN he decides to pace around the room in the dark, go bang things in the bathroom, then come back to bed....

JUST as I get back to sleep his alarm clock goes off :saywhat:
*I* always get up an hour and half before he has to leave to make us breakfast so WTF with his alarm set 30 mins before his normal time, AND before I need to be up:hissy:
I was like WTF? Why is your alarm set so early??? ( no reply from him)
So I stomp outta the room to the kitchen and start figuring what to make for brkfst:growlmad:

There wasn't much here and I was tired and pissed off, but I still fried up some crispy hashbrowns, eggs, coffee, and once he dragged his ass to the table - 20 mins AFTER i yelled food was rdy, I topped the crispy hashbrowns with some sausage gravy. It was soooo good. 

I was literally taking a bite then going to clean btwn bites. When I finally sit to eat the rest of my now cold meal, he shoves his plate toward me....HALF eaten.

So I point at the other hashbrown and gravy and say [-k Um I put alot of effort into this you need to eat it !
Then he says - I don't want it I'm full:saywhat: I have been out to brkfst with this man and knowwww he eats 3 times this :trouble:
So I say this, then he says well it tastes sour:saywhat: I literally left the kitchen and he tried to grab my hand in passing saying Honeeeyyyy...
I was like "I got stuff to do!"

So he proceeds to start showing me chihuahuas for sale, as he knows I am looking for a female for the tiny male we just bought:roll:
Obvious attempt to get back in good graces...

I kept rushing around cleaning, then dumped his uneaten food in the trash in front of him lol

Couldn't wait for him to leave for work! He asked for a kiss - got a peck, and I went off to clean more. He got in his car, and I was like finally!

THEN he comes back banging on the door- and asks Are you mad at me :shrug:
I was like YES! I'm annoyed- not about brkfst, about YOU last night ruining our Baby timing!

He grabs my hand takes me to the room and points to our usual Cup/Syringe/Softcup. Then says I was waiting for you to come to bed :gun:
Ummm Noooo I came to bed like 30 mins after him and he was snoring like a pig!

I told him Uh noo! YOUU said you were taking a bath ( thanks for cooking the :spermy::roll:) and going to sleep...THAT does not mean Taking a bath then let's :sex:
Seriously, excuses:brat: I was like GTFO uh
Now many texts about I love you etc ....grrrrr


----------



## gigglebox

J that sounds super frustrating! I would not have bothered making breakfast. Hope you can get a do-over tonight. 

Keeps she is so adorbs <3


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie hope you're feeling better. The cravings situation is such a struggle. I definitely ate nearly an entire pint of Ben & jerry's for dinner last night. I keep going grocery shopping and then wanting nothing to do with the stuff I just bought.

Wook you're right about better gluten free options these days. Most of the stores around here have entire shopping isles devoted to GF items, and most restaurants have GF items on the menu, if not a dedicated menu.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh keeps! It can't be over 5 months already!! That's crazy!! She's so cute in her sun hat I love it!! By yeh the cupcakes are mine! I normally only decorate cakes rather than make them because they always end up either wonky on top or like a mountain :rofl: I make fondant flowers quite well but that's the extent of my talents XD I have a weakness for buttercream So I try to avoid eating the bowl when I can haha


----------



## Twag

M&S hope the turning goes well today


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thanks Twag.

Just popping in quickly to report that we're waiting for consultant coming to confirm with a scan, but right now two midwives are in agreement that he has moved and is head down again. So that's good.

I'm just lying here on a monitor, starving and eyeing the lovely codeine pills sitting at the end of my bed.. I was looking forward to having a nice drugged out nap and playing the wounded soldier all evening :haha: Cheeky baby.


----------



## Twag

That is great news if he has turned all on his own :thumbup: lets hope he stays that way


----------



## wookie130

M&S- It's awesome if he's moved on his own! That is definitely preferable. But I do know what you mean about looking forward to the rest and relaxation...perhaps you can convince someone to just let you nap for a couple of hours, instead of sending you on your way? :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

I am soooo outta the loop after my extended :ninja: ghost mode!

*Keep* she is soooo CUTE!!

*M&S* :wohoo:

*Gigs* :shock: Can't believe how far along you are!!

I'm sure hubs will try and :sex: tonight as he doesn't like it when I'm mad at him...
I'll opk later today ...hopefully it's +


----------



## gigglebox

J what's with the long cycle and just now getting a positive opk?

M&s yay for him turning on his own! Are you by yourself there? I mean, no one has to know the procedure didn't happen.......


----------



## M&S+Bump

Official diagnosis is 'unstable lie' - his head currently is at my left hip, and feet under ribs on the right, so not breech but not head down either. 

They'll keep checking, and if he settles properly head down then we proceed as normal, but if at 39 weeks he's still spinning around then they'll take me into hospital to wait for labour, because it would be dangerous to go into labour at home if he is sideways, in case the cord comes out first.

Then it's a case of waiting to go naturally, or if he happens to position right and everything else is favourable, and I'm at least 2-3cm dilated, they can induce, breaking water and guiding him into position at the same time. Which does not sound like a fun time to me but we'll see how I feel if I end up hospitalised for any length of time :haha: I might change my mind.

DH was with me Gigs, in case I wasn't up to driving after. It's fine though, we had babysitters so I'm back home now and in bed while he practises guitar downstairs before the kids need picked up. And away 'Up North' tomorrow :D


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I stopped temping charting etc and didn't recall when last AF was so I figured I would wait until a +opk then split the 2 charts based on my normal cd13 O:shrug:
I was bein a lazy Beotch :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't know how promising any of it is (because I don't understand half of it) but at least he has a chance of coming out like a good boy!!


----------



## StillPraying

J fx OPK is still positive!

M&S great news that he does at least seem to be moving down that direction! Hopefully he gets settled all the way down. They say doing a lot of squats helps :thumbup: I feel you on the nap. :sleep:

Keeps she is gorgeous :cloud9:

Flueky are you team :pink: also? So maybe I'll be the tie-maker haha.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, the short version is he's lying squinty, and if he doesn't start behaving I have to go into hospital from 39 weeks til birth (around 42 weeks with previous three)

But it's better than being completely in the wrong direction! 

I believe Flueks is also having a girl :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Naughty baby!! Get your head ready!! I really hope he starts behaving soon m+s!!


----------



## StillPraying

MS hopefully he'll scoot his head over in the next 2 weeks! 

So we're 3 boys 4 girls right now. hmmm... only 6 more days until I find out! Think i'll try some of the old wives tales to see if any of them work for me. haha .


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry I have read but haven't retained really anything. I was on call last night and only slept 4 hours then had a full load today. Guess it's prep for newborn.

Anyways, keeps she is soooo gorgeous!!

J sorry about hubs being not so dedicated to the cause.

Kitty wonderful cupcakes :)

M&S I'm glad they didn't have to do ECV. I hope baby cooperates when it's go time :)

Gigs and wookie yes, I buy healthy stuff but sometimes these peanut butter m&ms are just calling my name lol. 

Still yes they are correct I'm cooking a lil girl so team pink is currently in the lead.

Okay time to get ready to grocery shopping and eat, then shower and pass out for the night I think.


----------



## StillPraying

Another lady on BNB was talking about gummy worms. So I was craving gummy worms. Now Flueky talks about peanut butter m&ms...


----------



## wookie130

I know, Stills. You pretty much just have to mention something tasty around me right now to send me into full cravings-mode.


----------



## kittykat7210

Why don't I get these cravings :cry: I want an excuse to eat food but nothing sounds that appealing anymore :( :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg gummy worms and peanut m&m's *drool*

My doctor was like, "you're weight is looking great!" At the last appointment. I did not mention that my flu killed my appetitie for a couple days and I'm sure to pack it on and then some by next appointment...especially if i keep eating all the ice cream...

I wish there was a proper candy store around here. There's not even one in the mall :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Trying to remember everything

J so glad you are out of hiatus! Sorry about the hubs drama. Hope bd goes well today and that opks is positive 

Keeps agree she is adorable :)

Mich sorry about the GD. I have my 24 week appointment next week and I think she schedules it then. Plus she is going to sign me up for bfing and childbirth class. Ugh

MS glad he is moving in the right direction. I hope he goes that last bit so you don't have to lay around in the hospital

Shae I hope you feel better 

Re food. I'm starving all day but nothing looks good. Sigh.

Afm I am depressed af. I know the WTE book says it is normal, but I feel like absolute shit for no reason. I should be thrilled. I have nothing to complain about. But I honestly see my bump and I hate it. I want to just claw it off of me and not be pregnant and it's a horrible thing to think because I wanted this baby for so long and I would die if I lost him. I just feel like shit.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh Lord don't let me in a candy store :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, are you still seeing a therapist? If not, maybe a good time to make an appointment....if you're having some trouble now I'm guessing that makes you more prone to PPD. Best to tackle it asap!


----------



## DobbyForever

My therapist finished her doctorate and left Kaiser. I hate going to the clinic here because it's run down and they do a lot of drug rehab. Both times I've gone there have been altercations in the lobby. And my clinic is such a long drive. It m's not causing any attacks or loss or sleep or productivity issues. I just feel overwhelmed by the idea that I'm now actually stuck with SO for life and I'm about to be a mom. It's not like when I got those guinea pigs, found out I was allergic to hay, and took them back. You can't return a kid lol. I think it was just a lot of change at once last weekend plus the nursery is a complete shit storm. My bff offered to come over and help is sort through everything. Just cochyyydichltixcyi. I'm not ready. I feel like I have these out of body experiences where it's not my life but then I realize that this is my life. I spent 16 weeks set on being a single mom and now he's making me his beneficiary and talking about marriage.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, if you're not ready to commit to marriage with him, tell him. Tell him you're so overwhelmed with the pregnancy and you really want to wait until after the baby is born to talk about that stuff, it's too much stress for you. If it's true, tell him you love him dearly, you just can't handle that right now, and you can talk about it after baby boy is born.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh, I see. "Shit got real", as they say. Is there no one else at kaiser to talk to? I always hated seeing new shrinks so I don't blame you for not making it a priority. There is still plenty of time for things to sink in...but man, your SO seems like he's taking you on quite the emotional roller coaster! So marriage now? Is that before or after baby?

The nursery will come together. At least that's what keep telling myself. At least I've put a dent in painting...but omg soooooo much stuff to organize :( it's overwhelming.


----------



## DobbyForever

The deal was always marriage if it was financially advantageous I just always thought it wasn't. Come to find out it actually is for us and I'm just like ahhhhhh etfffffff too much change


----------



## M&S+Bump

It is a lot of change and freaking out is totally normal, as is going through blah periods. Then the baby comes and s**t really hits the fan and most people go through a stage of 'omg what have I done, I've ruined my life'

Pre-natal depression makes you more prone to PND and that tends to hit harder because of all the huge hormonal changes that come with not being pregnant any more, sleep deprivation etc. It's worth mentioning to your caregiver, just so they're aware, even if you don't intend to do anything about it just now.

Also, most junkies are nothing to be afraid of &#128521; Just because the clinic does a lot of rehab, doesn't mean they're not good at what they do. Take it from the Glaswegian - just avoid eye contact and they'll leave you alone.

As for organising for baby, as nice as it is to be all done (or I assume it is, not sure I've ever done it lol) shops don't close after birth and Amazon certainly doesn't. Don't stress about it. You need somewhere for baby to sleep, something to feed it and something to dress it in, and some nappies and wipes. Everything else can be sorted afterwards if need be. :hugs:

Although reminds me, I probably really should get on with ordering a new breastpump. And bring some baby clothes down from the loft...

I'm fairly sure this troublemaker has flipped round again. There was a LOT of violent movement last night and there's a hard lump in my ribcage making it hard to breathe.


----------



## gigglebox

M&s maybe that's good, i think hard lump means butt, right? Squishly lump means head.

I know you're right about "things can wait" but the items in the nursery are bleeding out into our main living space and everything is just cluttered. I guess I'm in the nesting stage because all I want to do is get shit organized and clean.

And I have to vent for a moment about sleep...I'm starting to loathe it :( it used to be my happy place (I love sleeping!) but now it's so splintered with having to pee so much...plus I just had a pretty brutal, vivid, gory nightmare which did NOT wake me up and spark this post--what woke me up was the muscle spasm in my calf. I'm so prone to them when pregnant...up until now I've been able to stop them before they get painful with a foot stretch but not this time. 

It's just kind of a shame we don't get any peaceful rest before baby comes. I know it will be months before I have a decent night's sleep again :(

Feeling fat
And completely out of shape
And totally ready to not be pregnant anymore 
But totally not ready to have an infant right now
Blahhhhh emotions


----------



## Twag

:hugs: Gigs


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ugh, peeing is such a pain. And the cramps are real! Nobody ever warns you about those, it's awful. :hugs:

Hard lump is head - feels like an apple. And yes, it's definitely back up in my ribs, wee monkey.

S**t just got real for me :haha: I think the doctor I saw is a bit of a panic merchant but he wanted to take me in to hospital beginning of next week. Hahahaha... no. We compromised on Wednesday 19th, but the c-section list for Thursday 20th was full, so I'm due in at 8am on Tuesday 18th for membrane rupture and turning, and if I go in to labour then great, if not, I have an elective c-section booked Wednesday 19th &#128561; They're really freaking out about this risk of cord prolapse, so if anything happens in the meantime, I've to go straight to hospital. If water breaks, lie down on my front with bum up in the air and dial 999 for an ambulance immediately.

Guess I really should start organising stuff. But first I'm away for my two hotel nights :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh that sounds so scary m+s!!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow, i never knew anyone's doctors to take a breech baby so seriously...? Is it because of the location of your placenta? Anyone i've know with a breech baby usually just has a c section scheduled...or is it because you wanted to try turning him? Also i do keep forgetting you're a couple weeks ahead of me...can't believe you'll have a baby within 2 weeks!

I guess then it's a race between me & future (though I'm confident she'll pop first!)


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Eeek. You think he flipped breech again? If it's his head you're feeling up in your rib cage, I'd guess he did...little monkey. Cord prolapse is a scary deal. I'm glad they're taking it very seriously, since they feel you're at higher risk for that. M&S, you're such a seasoned mom, that if you have to wing it in terms of baby stuff (clothes, organization, etc.), you'll figure it all out pretty quickly.

Gigs- :hugs: It can be tough, I know. It really is so worth it when that baby is laid on your chest, though...you immediately forget how tough pregnancy is, and you go right to mom-mode. That's just how it is by design, I think.

Dobby- I'll echo what others have said about seeking some help from a different counselor. You will be much more prone to PPD, and if your therapist is aware of this ahead of time, it may be much easier to address once your son arrives, and if things escalate for you. Hormones can really do a number on your mental health. I know a lot of what you're going through is about experiencing too much change too fast, that can also enhance feelings of depression and anxiety...it may help to sit down with someone and sort through these feelings. I will also say that you are under no obligation to think or talk about marriage now, or ever, if it isn't what you want to do, nor are you necessarily stuck with SO for life, just because you're having a child with him. I think just planning and waiting for baby is enough for you to handle...and anything else is just going to feel overwhelming. Perhaps marriage is the practical thing, or the "right" thing, or whatever, but right now, the timing of the discussion in light of all of your other worries and responsibilities...it may just be too much. I know how scary the idea of having to raise a human is. I was terrified of being a mother before my daughter was born. It IS a huge responsibility, and we all make mistakes. You won't raise your son perfectly, and you'll mess up sometimes. Oddly enough, your son won't want perfection, he'll just want YOU, so try to remember that. I promise you that he WILL be the best thing you ever did, so just try to keep telling yourself that, because it's going to end up being the truth in the long run. <3


----------



## JLM73

So going by my opks the last 2 days, I split my chart using my +opk as cd12- since that's what most of my last 33 cycles have been like.

I also threw in the few temps I had scribbled down, so it is what it is lol

As expected, hubs was all about the BD last night after knowing how pissed i was about him totally ignoring me telling him it was GO time the night before, and opting to sleep over TTC lol.

I brought over Spanish food and pastries for dinner, but was expecting him to delay BD until right before bed. Instead, as soon as we finished dessert, he was like " I'm gonna go shower, and then I'll be ready for you in the bedroom" :rofl: 

Really I wasn't even in the mood, but had to take one for the TTC team...

We got it done, nothin fancy other than a softcup after...which I managed to spill some man goo out of :dohh::roll:
Wouldn't be a J story without :spermy: spillage eh? :haha:

TMI :sick: and semi funny as it reminded me of a story *Jez* told
But when I turned on the light to do the cup to softcup thing....on the black fuzzy blanket over the bed...Oh a penny?...wait it's round...
:huh: :shock: MALTESER!!!! :sick: OMG!!
Hubs was looking for his glasses and I was frantically trying to find ANY tissue or paper that I could to grab it before he saw it cuz honestly :blush: I have no idea whose it was !:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Wook I hope you're right and I get to experience a vbac and baby being slung onto my chest and insta-bond...but that was not the case with DS1. I didn't "meet" him for some time and when I did he was hungry and screaming and I was hormonal and did not have that bond right away. It was more of a "wtf do I do now?" experience. And a "holy balls these seasoned professionals are entrusting me with the life of an infant?" experience. And a "OK i'm bringing this thing home and no nurse is coming with me...???" panic. I know it will be different this time since I have a much better idea of what to do and what I want and am a lot more controlling (I was such a door mat 5 years ago)...I do have a fear of the bonding though. I mean obviously I did eventually but it wasn't as you describe...and maybe part of that is because I had the c section and everything else that came with that experience...


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've never really had the instant bonding thing either - maybe because my labours have all been ridiculously long and babies born after a sleepless night. It's been more a case of 'thank god that's over, right, down you go over there for a sleep'

Gigs, if he was properly breech it wouldn't be such a problem, but he's neither breech nor head down, lying kind of diagonally across me, so if I was to go into labour, there's a chance the cord will come out first and then his head or butt on top of it, cutting off the blood supply. With a breech baby, at least their ass is in your pelvis so blocking anything else coming out and giving you a bit of time even if you do go into labour unexpectedly. And because he's still changing position so much at this late stage and appears to have plenty of room to do so, they're just being extra careful.

But yeh, two weeks from now I'll have had him, one way or the other. Scary biscuits.


----------



## StillPraying

M&S that's so scary! I didn't realize there was breech, head down, and dowhateveryouwantkid position haha. Well hopefully in the next 2 weeks he sorts out himself and just gets head down. I cant believe you'll be holding a newborn in 2 weeks :cloud9: I'm for real 50 shades of jealous.

J sorry your charts/cycle are all wonky right now. Hopefully you'll just get a BFP out of it and that will be that!

Gigs I hope you can get some of your nursery sorted so you feel a little less stressed. And oh yeah the last like 2 months of pregnancy were miserable in the sleep department for me. I feel for ya. :hugs: Don't worry about the bonding. Whether it's instant or not, you will still bond and love your baby :hugs:

Dobs sorry you're feeling down :hugs: It's normal to go through that, but idk how helpful that really is, because it doesn't help you to snap out of that fog you get stuck in. For me, I just have to find something to take my mind off of all the 907539475397 things my brain is trying to process.


----------



## shaescott

Wait J there was a tiny little poo ball?!

M&S I'm sorry he's breech again and about the cord. I hope he flips, but either way, all that matters is that both of you come out of it healthy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I didn't read al but I wanted to comment to dobs. If you'll remember correctly I had some depression during pregnancy and lately I've actually been feeling like some postpartum depression has been setting in. I feel so bad for my DH I know I'm a lot to handle right now. Anyways off topic, I wanted to tell you that kaiser has these classes or group therapy things specifically for pregnant women who are feeling depressed or overwhelmed and then another for postpartum. I didn't really like it but my point is every women's health department has a psychiatrist on staff. So he or she is there for you through it all and isn't going anywhere. Mine has been with kaiser for over 15 years. I went to the clinic once pregnant and I walked out because I just couldn't handle it so I get that. I'd mention it to your doc and see if maybe you can go to a class or a phone appointment or something with the on staff psychiatrist. 


Why aren't my kids sleeping?!! One hasn't napped at all today and the other took one short nap. I'm so tired.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dowhateveryouwant :haha: indeed. I was familiar with head down and transverse, Nathaniel was awkward and lay transverse for ages, and obviously breech and footling - but I had never heard the term 'unstable lie' before yesterday. He's twisting around again as I type, my hips are getting a battering, so it describes him well lol.

Hope you feel better Mrs G. I can only imagine how overwhelming two babies would be. Especially if they're not sleeping, wee monkeys!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I really shouldn't complain they're great sleepers at night just awake ALL day long.


----------



## kittykat7210

Can I be cheeky and ask for some updated pictures of the boys greeny... :D


----------



## mrs.green2015

Of course kitty! I was in the process of trying to upload when you wrote that lol 
Here's my handsome boys a couple of days ago
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3368.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness they look so similar now!!! And they have grown so much well done greeny!!

Such cute little munchkins!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw m&s sorry to hear he flipped back! So crazy he will be here in two weeks!! 

Gigs and Dobs I've been feeling overwhelmed myself. I am so nervous about being off work and being on a fixed income, I've got a decent savings and hubby will be working for the summer until I go back part time to make a little more in sept but I am freaking out over it, I tend to get fixated on things and let them create anxiety for me. I've been pushing myself at work and definitely feeling the results!


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg Green those faces!


----------



## StillPraying

Green no nap phase sucks. I hope it's just a phase for your boys. Oh just saw the photo soooo cute!! Lol bffs lol

Kitty is your bump getting bigger? 

MS hopefully with all that flipping around hell get in the right position! That sounds so uncomfortable!

I wish I could post videos on here. Last night I gave my girls a bowl of sliced peaches and dd2 pronounced them "bitches" omg :rofl: so hilarious


----------



## wookie130

Keeps, I forgot ro mention how beautiful E is...what a dolly.

Green- Oh sweet baby Jesus those twins make my ovaries buurrrrrnnmm, and I have a bun in the oven, so that tells you how friggin' adorable your little men are.


----------



## kittykat7210

I haven't taken a bump picture in like 3 weeks :( I'm getting fed up a bit of my bump, it's taking it out of me to feel so huge given my mental history. I know it's worth it, but it still upsets the poorly part of my brain!


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Hannah remained transverse, and went head-down at about 34 weeks...pretty standard stuff. Ozzy, on the other hand, was performing some serious positional Cirque du Soleil shit in there...Frank breech, ass all over the place...ugh. The discomfort was unreal. Little did I know that this was early foreshadowing to his temperament, behavior, and overall personality. He was a tough baby, and he's a strong-willed toddler now. I pray this one will go a bit easier on us!


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* uhhh yea :sick: lol
NO idea where that came from....would love to blame it on the neew chihuahua we bought :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170405_183656.jpg
My opk is almost positive today. Probably positive tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, the pregnancy struggle is real. All I can say is you are not alone. I also hate sleep now and it was my favorite part of the day. I have to flip flop every ten minutes or it hurts so I can&#8217;t cuddle SO, and then I wake up every few hours to pee. Not amused. And yes the leg cramps! I start every morning extending and stretching my body and f* the charlie horse! WTF

MS I hope you have fun on your trip and that baby cooperates!

J OMFG omg :rofl: I can&#8217;t even. I love you.

Greenie I hope they fall asleep and give you some rest soon or not. I like this sleeping through the night thing. I can handle awake all day. It&#8217;s the awake all night part that scares me lol. Also AWWWW omg look at them! Too freaking cute!

Still omg lovvvveeee it hahaha can you imagine being out in the store? &#8220;Mom, can I have some bitches please?&#8221; :rofl: or &#8220;Where the bitches at?&#8221; :rofl:

Kit :hugs: I feel the same way.

Peace yay fxed!!!

Ty ladies. I feel better each day, it&#8217;s just been a weird looming cloud for a bit. It really is just all the sudden change and the sudden realization I&#8217;m days away from v-day. Too much change and too much to process.

Therapy doesn&#8217;t really do anything. I was in therapy for 20 years (they started me young because of my dad&#8217;s death). It&#8217;s literally the same conversation. Just me ranting. Then the therapist tells me how intuitive I am and how I already understand myself so well and how I have such great coping strategies and am not really a candidate for medication. So it&#8217;s like&#8230; I wasted 2 hours of my life to vent to you when I could have just texted my bf and moved on lol. The other thing is I&#8217;m not actually comfortable with my gyn. The ones I like are all full patient wise, and they have really cracked down on making me see my assigned gyn. I&#8217;m not into group therapy. I had mandatory group in high school. Honestly, therapy makes things worse. My mom used to have this joke that she could always tell when I saw my therapist because I was extra moody that day. We&#8217;d fight or I&#8217;d cry or I&#8217;d lock myself in my room.

This dumb giraffe still hasn't given birth


----------



## StillPraying

Peace pretty opk! It looks pos to me, is test line a little lighter url?

J omg. When you said Malteser I thought you meant a piece of actual chocolate! :rofl:

Kitty:hugs: I bet you look gorgeous. DD2 was hard on me mentally like that:nope: it's okay to feel that way hon. Pregnancy isn't as glamorous as they make it look like in the movies or even celebrities. Just remember it's only temporary!

Dobs :rofl: idk why but your giraffe comment killed me bwahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

I loved the article about Vivian the giraffe. It went something like MEANWHILE in some other zoo a giraffe ACTUALLY went into labor and ACTUALLY gave birth you can watch the video on youtube here but NOBODY gives a s* because it's not April and wasn't a live feed


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs :rofl::rofl::rofl: omg hahahahahhaha


----------



## Cppeace

lol yeah I see it lighter irl but I'd say positive tomorrow. Actually had sex today lol


----------



## StillPraying

Woohoo so that's one in the timeframe!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- whoo hoo for the almost posting opk and double whoo hoo for the bd!!

Dobs- lol but nobody gives a S* 
Have you reached out to the doctors you like and tell them how comfortable you are with them and you were wondering if they would take you on? That's what I did. I hated my doctor but I loved the one who helped me with my mc and the. She took me on once I begged haha even though she wasn't accepting patients. 

Kit- I'm sorry hun. Your body changing that much is hard for anyone I can't imagine having had issues in the past. I bet you look gorgeous. 

Thank you everyone I think they're cute too but I might be biased. I love them so much. Even when they scream lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Still, that reminds me my mom taught Des the itsy bitsy spider song with the hand motions the other weeks...well he thought himself a little comedian and sang it through clenched teeth, however he was singing "the itchy bitchy spider" :haha: he was singing it loudly at a restaurant and i was being a fail mom trying to quiet him, correct his lyrics, and conceal my laughter all at the same time lol. 

Dobs, hitting close to home there. I totally get it...as confident as I am in decisions sometimes, I can't commit to shit and choices i can't change freak me out. Case in point, the last tattoos i got. They are quotes from my parents...well my mom's original quote says "we are so proud of the woman, wife, and mother you have become." Well I had the tattooist omit the "wife" part because, even though I'm confident in my marraige, it scared me that one day I could be divorced with this reminder of my failure on my body. And to top it off, after i got them done I almost had a panic attack because they are in obvious places lol. I panicked at my baby shower with Des....didn't this time at the shower but have definitely had moments of it on more than on occasion.

Change is scary. Change you can't change back is scarier. I comforted myself with moving 2 hours away knowing I could always move back. Marriage, it was knowing we could divorce if we had to. Buying a house, we could sell it. It's not that simple with kids...BUT, it is true that you will fiercely love your kids. I've met oeople who have regretted their marraige, buying a house, moving...but i have NEVER heard of anyone regretting having their children. Maybe the timing, but never the kid.

J/Jez, I must have missed the malteser story. Either that or I forgot it. Refresher?

Future, it'll all come together :hugs: at least that's what I'm telling myself!

Kit i've seen your bump updates; i know seeing your body expand can be upsetting, especially with past issues, but trust me you are all uterus! I would bet money you are one of those women whose body will bounce back immediately.


----------



## claireybell

Hello my lovelies, popping into say hi! The weeks are going so fast esp with school run with Riley, in just over 4 months how my baby girl is gonna be 1yr old! Crazy stuff! 

Omg M+S & Gigs your in your last few wks ahhhhhhhh!!! Totally on baby watch now eeee!!! So excited for you girls! 

MrsG your boys are soooo beautiful <3 & they really look alike now :) 

Ok, still perusing the pages, i wont read to far back it'll take me days haha


----------



## claireybell

Waaaaay to much to read & comment on all lol! 

Future is baby still transverse? Did you have an ECV procedure? 

Aww Kitty your having a baby girl, just saw your Signature update 'Evelyn Rose' beautiful name :)

Afm, me & 20 other people in my office are being made redundant :( when my Mat leave is finished on May 1st, instead of going back to work i get made redundant instead, pfft! So niw i have added stress of finding another p/t job that suits around school uhh joys!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I think we were all sharing embarassing :sex: stories ??:shrug:
*Jez* mentioned something about a malteser rolling across the floor or bed??
We don't have them in the US that I have seen, so I had no idea what one was, and had to look it up...still did not get it at the time :huh:

MUCH later I got it lol... she was using it as an analogy , as am I :rofl:

*Claire* great to see ya pop in! OMG almost a year old!!:shock: and sorry to hear about the redundant status:hugs:

*CPeace* :wohoo: so close!

Afm... I'm glad my temp went up , and am always happy to add something to my chart...except when it's spotting AND diarrhea :growlmad:
Seems I always get irritable bowels around O time grrrr... and today I can't eat or drink ANYthing without triggering stomach cramps and full system flush below ugh

On another annoying note, our AC went out last night, hubs could find nothing wrong, so now on top of the rain Storms we have had all morning, and mucky wet dogs, and a mastiff who WON'T go out in rain, I have to deal with some AC guy coming later, and the house is a damn mess grrrr Soooo not in the mood for all this...


----------



## TexasRider

Wow I've been sick for days.... I've read but haven't felt up to responding. I had to go back to another doctor and get a steroid shot yesterday and some steroids called in. Hoping I feel better soon. 

Daughters surgery went great- she woke up super grumpy from anesthesia but once we could leave she fell asleep in the car and slept it off. 

I'm 11dpo today and not expecting much. Af should show Monday.


----------



## gigglebox

Green I forgot to comment on the boys! Sooooo precious! They make me excited to be having another boy <3 how did sleep last night go? 

J I had to look them up. I guess they're basically whoppers. I don't remember Jez's story though :-k so was your malteser human or animal?

Cb hi! Nice to see you posting :) how frustrating about your job :( any idea what you would like to do? What was your old job?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* sadly and grossly human lol as I don't allow the dogs into our room due to my allergies But whose or how I have NO idea cuz nothing in the "backyard" was goin on lol
:shhh: I'm guessing hubs during the ...ahem ...moment of bliss since he was on the bottom and I was like kneeling beside him ??:blush:
And yes they do seem to be like our Whoppers- I'm not a fan of malt balls :nope:

*Tex* YAY on daughter doing well now, and sorry to hear you are feeling so badly- hope the steroids work quickly! 

Also :-k is it just me or does your chart look really different this month?? I don't recall it dipping this early!


----------



## TexasRider

Well.... the three higher temps around 5-7dpo are when I was super sick Friday Saturday and Sunday. So im sure thats why it was elevated those days and now it's looking like it's dropping when really 97.99 is usually about where I am temp wise in my lp


----------



## Cppeace

Still not quite positive yet. May be able to get another insem in tomorrow. My guy is just so exhausted from work this week so it may just be the one shot in there - ah well. https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/20170221_164002.jpg


----------



## StillPraying

Peace all it takes is one!

Tex so sorry you've been sick so long. Hope you're starting to feel better now:flower: Glad DDs procedure went well, does she have to have recovery time? 

J hope your AC gets fixed expeditiously:thumbup:

Clairy so sorry to hear about your job :hugs: It's MS who has semi/breech baby looking into possible ECV.


----------



## TexasRider

Still- nope she's good. She stayed home the next day just in case and was back at school Wednesday


----------



## JLM73

AC semi fixed- still needs a part professionally cleaned as it is clogged with pet hair and dust lol - hubs hasn't been the best on home upkeep:haha:
hoping I get CHs tomoro!

*Tex* makes perfect sense on the temps now :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

Looks like you should, J :)


----------



## JLM73

*CP* you were right:dance: I got my CHs despite a bit of a temp fall back...but then again, i didn't temp correctly due to some early morning :sex: shenanigans lol

Then I made some cinnamon banana Belgian waffles to repay hubs for all his "extra efforts" lol
Was hoping I could count it as a BD for this cycle, but he didn't finish :( tho he always makes sure I do...so I can't complain

Hope your opk is +++ today!


----------



## JLM73

Where IS everyone???

I recently decided to get back into breeding Chihuahuas and we got a small adult male almost a month ago. Finding him a girlfriend has been quite the task tho!
We planned to eventually have a few females, and 1 male, like my previous breeding program, and eventually keep a son or 2 so "Vinnie" can eventually be retired/neutered, and live the spoiled pet life ( tho he totally already is lol)

I spoke to a lady 3 days ago about an adult female she was rehoming, but she was supposedly *9 lbs!!*:shock: The breed standard says they are not to exceed 6 lbs.

So after MUCH searching and calling, I decided to at least go SEE the female, as the woman claims she was overweight:shrug: Not to mention I told her I may come by this wknd.
Well I call this morning and she tells me someone got her ystrdy :hissy:
So I tell myself, anytime in the past I have missed out on something, something better came along- All things for a reason.

Well I left MANY msgs this morning to no avail, and just as I gave up on the wishy washy ppl posting online- My phone rings, and it's a lady I left a msg for regarding some adult chis and pups for sale.

Turns out her husband just passed away, and he was a breeder of chis. She was not involved really with that, and is overwhelmed with all the dog care and grieving.
She is going to sell me and hubs 3 adult females ( 3 yrs old and not related), and possibly a 4th female that may already be pregnant!!!:happydance::wohoo:
She also said her daughter may have 1-2 that she had taken to help out, but she also is overwhelmed, being a school bus driver and not having time for them!!

SCORE!! I am truly sorry for her loss, but the lady sounded very grateful that I am in a position to take all the adults off her hands, so she only has a couple pups to place. Talk about a door closing and a window opening!

Thank goodness we have a totally empty spare room, and that I kept ALL my previous small dog crates ( like 8) as well as bowls, beds etc etc.
I am a semi hoarder for pet things, as I know I will always need them for future pets or in case a local rescue calls in need of a transport/temp home.

:smug: And my mom harassed me about "getting rid of all those crates"- pffft most are in the attic anyway which she NEVER goes into!
I'm thrilled, but once we get them I am going from 4 dogs on a schedule, to 7-8:shock: And I have NO idea if the females have been kennel dogs or house dogs!
Not to mention I have to quarantine them for the week so they don' t pass on anything, get multishots from the feed store for them, buy a few more supplies...
:-k Shit just got REAL! lol


----------



## StillPraying

J the dog business sounds so busy! Glad you were able to help that poor lady and score for yourself too! Lucky break for sure :thumbup:

I'm about to leave work, and go dress shopping. My coworker recommended Burlington so I'm going to give that a shot because Motherhood was 60.00+ for a dress:nope: no thanks.


----------



## Cppeace

my opk is still just shy of positive but I feel it will happen tonight or tomorrow morn.
Glad you got your CH and had some bed fun :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Had my ultrasound today and baby is now head down and very low apparently! Although I still feel her kicks in my ribs, she's also measuring at 38 weeks and 7.1 lbs, which is slightly terrifying lol


----------



## StillPraying

Future do they think she'll come earlier than your due date?


----------



## FutureMrs

I see my doctor to discuss on Wednesday! The ultrasound tech did seem to think so though, I'm hoping not lol I was really hoping to work until the 5th!


----------



## FutureMrs

She also hasn't really dropped yet since my fundal height is still going up lol she may just be super long? I'm 6'0 and my hubby is 6'2!


----------



## gigglebox

Don't count on it Future! My guy was measuring huge and so was I. I was hoping he'd come early but nope, 4 days late! He was 9 lbs 2oz, although he was a little swollen and dropped a couple ounces by the time we left (then gained again). I have the sneaking suspicion if I'm allowed to go to term this guy is going to be bigger than Des was. I will have an u/s scheduled next week to check my c section scar and make sure it's not too thin to attempt vbac. 

We're getting so close! I think things are really going to sink in when M&S has her baby!

Also, I finished painting the nursery today! I am so excited to hopefully have it completed this weekend.

Cp yay for positive opk and bd shortly before!


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170407_201038.jpg

Tonight's opk is pretty dang close. I might just call it positive.


----------



## StillPraying

Cppeace looks positive to me! Amy more bd or AI in?

Gigs do we get pics of said nursery?

Future I was just talking to my sister and she said 2 of her girls measured ahead but she didn't go early so hopefully you make it to the 5th!


----------



## Cppeace

Unfortunately no- he was just too tired from work, so the 1 time on the 5th AM is all there will be most likely.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp i think I got pregnant from o-3 bd with my m/c. Either that or pull out on o day...but more likely the former.

Still there's still a heap of stuff piled in the center of the room. I'll get pics after I organize :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

eh que sera sera is my feeling at this point on ttc. I hold little actual hope these days.


----------



## StillPraying

HAPPY 35 WEEKS GIGS!! Lol carton of eggs, that cracks me up what with you having ducks and all. 

Peace the cycle i got my bfp I had chalked up to a loss and thought I was out :thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Aye yi yi! from 4 dogs to 8 !
The lady sold me each adult chihuahua for only $50 each!?! which is straight cray cray! But soooo worth it. I would say the least standard like of the girls is still easily worth $200, the best of the 4 easily worth $400.
They are all about 5 lbs, one likely 4lbs but a bit thin. And the real kicker... They are ALL in heat right now:dohh:
My male bullmastiff is losing his mind smelling girls in heat in the house, and my male chi is very interested but they were all so skittish and nervous from their sudden uprooting that they either ignored him or growled lol.
I have him separate from them so they can get settled tonight.

We got home after the 1.5 hr drive and let them into the fenced yard...O M G ...
2 of them both almost all whhite but with diff chocolate marking on their heads/ears were the easiest to recapture lol. They seem to be very bonded to each other, and since 1 is uber laid back and comes to me no prob, the other follows. 
The other 2 - good Lord ...1 is all black with tan points ( think Rottie) - she will stay jussst out of reach, so after 20 mins of trying to get her near, I used my lil male chi to "annoy" her so I could grab her the min she looked away - Initially when we got home I opened the crate in the back of the car and she lept over my hands and nearly made it past me - night time, black dog = NEVER would have gotten her back! Well in the yard when I grabbed her, she lept and wriggled = I am holding her in the air by her hips, as she dangles but is furiously trying to snap at me :shock:

Bite or not I was NOT letting go. Once upright, ( and after peeing alll over me lol) she was fine.

The last one is all white TALL as hell for a chihuahua ( I didn't want her, but hubs fell in love with her beautiful looks) She has merle ( splotchy pattern) in a mask on her head with green eyes.

DAMN if she isn't part gazelle! She ran our asses around that yard full speed for like 40 mins!:growlmad:
I let hubs try to catch her most the time as I kept telling him YOOOOUUU wanted her lol.
We finally had to use a metal dog pen to corner her!
We gave them all lap time for a while, and they are all coming to us now 
EXCEPT the rottie looking one wil NOT stop howling like a wolf!
Cute for like 15 mins, and hours later she keeps trying to start again :brat:

She's in there with the other 3 so WTF??
Calgon....gonna be a looooong night lol


----------



## StillPraying

OMG J :rofl: you should have made a video of that :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed! We need pics at the very least!

Still, I looked at a carton of eggs yesterday and feel like it's rather small :-k i know it's just crown to rump but at 35 weeks i feel like babies are bigger :shrug:


----------



## StillPraying

How long was Des? Katie was born at 35 weeks and she was 18 in.


----------



## DobbyForever

I replied but I guess it didn't post r_r unamused 

J glad your chi dreams are coming to fruition. Our shelters here are overrun with labs, pits, and chis so it's hard to imagine wanting to breed them. But two hours away it's all heelers and aussies.  What's Florida like? I'm really glad it all worked out, but I am very adamantly adopt don't shop especially after living in LA and volunteering at there shelters where they had freezer upon freezer of euthanized dogs. Especially in this digital age where the argument of I want this puppy in this breed so I had to buy from a breeder is not true. It's a little more time and effort, but it's so doable.

Gigs can't wait to see the nursery. My two goals today are Costco run and organize the junk I tossed into mine to get out of the way. Was thinking of getting a closet kit from Lowe's but too lazy :rofl:

Peace I hope you get more man juice today

I forgot what else =\

Afm annoyed because my down there hair grew back super quick and is long enough to wax but it won't come out. She tried three different waxes. Oh well two full school days and two min days before spring break.


----------



## JLM73

Got the dogs in and out of a small dog pen today, NOT trusting the Gazelle lol
Left them in there with the lil man, who is happy as a clam, and he is inspecting them, trying to mount 1, but REJECTED:yellowcard: LOL
We are gonna go have brkfst then go buy some stuff to make/buy a dog run of some sort so we can optimally let allll the dogs out at once- bullmastiff, boxer, jackrussell together, and all 5 chis out in a separate solid run. 
And oddly enough, being the old man, we can let the boxer out with the chis and it's fine, the bullmastiff is fine but 1 plays too roough ( picture paw pinning smalll dog) AND he is a rapist :flasher:lol and has no concept that they are waaaaay smaller than him lol so he WILL try to breed them.

The Jack Russell being true to terrier form - is curious about them, but if let out with them will snap/growl/chase [-k

So a separate run it is for them, for safety, and I do plan to let them loose with the boxer, since he will ignore them, and that way they can acclimate to larger dogs, bcuz clearly they have NEVER seen large dogs!:shock: lol
pics to follow.


----------



## Cppeace

No ovulation yet and got an insemination in this morn. If my chart is indication ovulation should happen today(often my charts will be low temp, slightly higher temp and then post ovulation temp. ) Tomorrow's temp should tell the tale. We shall see.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jjjjj where are my pictures lol we were promised pictures

Peace omg yay for inseam today!


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/cd21%20opk.jpg Ok this is guaranteed 100% positive and by the growing jabs of ovulation pain Ovulation is definitely happening today.


----------



## JLM73

*Dob*here there are NO purebred chis in shelters - not conformationally correct, usually mixes or VERY poorly bred.
I am ALL about adopt BUT fact of the matter is if you want certain breeds, you have to go toa breeder. Here we have a ton of retirees, so small dogs have waiting lists at the shelters here.

Sadly, most of the dogs in the shelters here are pitbulls. There are also a ton of labradors and mixes there. Puppies two dogs are from a shelter his boxer and his Jack Russell and I am still actively involved with rescue whenever they have evacuations and or need some help transporting.

Here is a pic of the girls. Chloe is chillin like a villain lol since minute1, Beauty is bonded to her, abs will follow her, but is still shy of us. Penny is hubbys pic and will NOT come near us, and runs like a cheetah, thus three need for the kennel run in the yard,and Koala,whom hubs wants to rename Kahlua because he keeps accidentally calling her that haha is a hot mesle andTroublemaker because she constantly barks at us causes the other ones to growl and bark at us because she is doing it and also will stay just Out Of Reach when she's in the yard so we had to get the pen for her as well. She does have the cutest little wolf howl that she does though every time she doesn't see us because she is very bonded to people even though she doesn't want us to pick her up when we do pick her up she's fine though and she will lay in your lap. But anytime she cannot visually see a person she will howl like a wolf even when the other dogs are with her.
Vinnie has it been a true love bugs since day one all you have to do is look at him and he flips over to have his belly rubbed and his tail is constantly wagging like even in his sleep.
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1491677100938.png
File size: 376 KB
Views: 12









sketch-1491677785143.png
File size: 485.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wookie130

J- They're adorable!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Cpp- Your timing for bd and AI are great this month! Sounds like you're layin' an egg as we speak. ;) Time will tell if this is your lucky cycle!

Gigs- Yeah, a carton of eggs does seem a bit small, but I think we forget how tiny newborns actually are on the day of their arrival. My kids were both 21 and 20 inches, but geez, they were friggin' dinkers.


----------



## Michellebelle

J, they are so cute! I love their names too! I live in a city where people frown upon getting dogs from anywhere but a shelter (All the shelters here are no-kill) so it's weird for me to hear about people breeding dogs, but I know that's certainly not the case everywhere. And definitely makes sense that older people would prefer smaller dogs, which can be much harder to find at shelters. I love my giant mixed breed dog though. :) You are gonna have so much fun raising those chihuahuas! 

CP, sounds like your timing will be absolutely perfect! If you can find some, I'd recommend eating a few Brazil nuts each day a few days after O. I know you're into natural stuff, I hear it can help (something about the selenium), and the one cycle I did it, I got a BFP.

Dobs, sucks about the waxing fail.

So I've been pricking my fingers for three days now for my gestational diabetes. The nurse told me to eat pretty much how I normally would to see how it affects my blood sugar. So I have been indulging a bit on fries and pizza and all my blood sugar numbers are still well within the range they should be, which is a relief! I still want to eat as healthy as possible, but it's nice to know that if I suddenly get a craving for pizza, I'll probably still be able to eat it. DH is making a lasagna tonight, so we got some carb-friendly lasagna noodles.


----------



## Cppeace

I plan to eat a few brazil nuts- I have a bunch left from when I was eating them 3 months ago.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lasagna drool. I'm starving. I woke up lbs lighter than I was going to bed and my body is in full feed me mode

Peace fxed the nuts help!

J hope the runs don't give you too much trouble. I agree you should totally just rename to Kahlua


----------



## StillPraying

Michelle do you have to take any sort of meds or are they just watching it for now?

J I didn't know people actual bred chis. Back home they literally bring a litter of pups to Wal-Mart and sell them for 50.00 each :shrug: shelters here are all pits and boxers, mostly because they're banned breeds in the majority of rental properties. I don't think I'll ever adopt from a shelter again. The last time I did that we wound up putting so much money into her for medical bills, I just can't afford that again. I have nothing against breeders, but I dislike all of these designer breeds, with the teacup and microteacup etc. Not healthy. And I'm against dogs being sold in big pet stores.But I know we will buy from a family breeder (not in southern Cali because breeders here are mostly awful puppymills) People want a specific dog for specific personality traits/lifestyles etc. But I grew up in a farming community that really had very few shelters because they weren't needed, and I don't know anyone who ever bred their dogs more than twice. :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Still that's interesting. Mixed breeds dogs you find in shelters tend to be much healthier than purebreeds. Especially for puppies, vet costs are much lower. You get one from a breeder and you have to finish their vaccines and spay and neuter them. That can run you thousands here. Plus, I've never met a backyard breeder who guaranteed health whose dogs weren't 2-3k.

I've found every dog at the breed and personality and age I want in shelters. It only takes a couple hours of searching adoption/pet finder sites, talking to their coordinators, and a willingness to drive an extra hour.

Also, most farming areas up here are overrun with herders. Farmers up here believe spaying and neutering diminishes their work capabilities and they let their dogs roam. That's how I got my Aussie. Drove out to the farm town and adopted her. They had 5 purebred Aussie litters at the time who were 4-6 weeks, but I was already in love and not in the mood to wait/drive out again.

Idk. Honestly, at the end of the day everybody can and should do what they want.


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, I've been on metformin since last June to try and prevent another miscarriage, and they're keeping me on that for now. So I imagine that may be helping my blood sugar too. They took me off of it for a couple of days before each glucose test.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh that's interesting I wonder if stopping the metformin is related to your failing the test?

Dobs I think it's just different in different areas of the country/world lol it's definitely a problem. Back home all of the ranchers and farmers fix their dogs because nobody has time to chase dogs running of while in heat or dealing with prego doggies and puppies that are usually mixed breeds hahaha. But we also don't have that many sheep farmers in our area, so maybe that's an Aussie thing? Love aussies. Except my grandmas Aussie that she didn't bother to train and therefore has ZERO manners. :growlmad:

As if i didn't already dislike California, now they're taxing gas. Come. On.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's an interesting theory Still. I agree the sudden medication change may have something to do with it.

Re dogs, definitely area based which is why I find this so interesting. FL v CA, but also NorCal vs SD. Crazy. My ex grew up with horses up in East Washington on a farm town, and nobody fixed their dogs. Working or not, and they let them roam all day. He'd be like, yeah sometimes he's gone for a couple days. I'm like yeah chasing tail! :rofl:

Yeah. The whole idea of let's tax gas and cigs so people use them less... sure. Good luck with that. But I drive a hybrid so I only fill my tank every other week and it's $25. So not excited that I'll be dropping to 25mpg with the crossover I want r_r


----------



## wookie130

I bought my dog (a purebred basset hound) from a highly reputable breeder, whose purpose was to improve the bloodlines and lineage of the pedigree, and to enhance characteristics of the basset breed itself. Rita came from champion basset bloodlines...the sire was from a champion line in Hungary, and the dame was a show dog from Missouri, who had only whelped two litters, and then she was retired as a breeder. I have a binder of Rita's whole pedigree, and it goes back quite a ways back. I was actually on a waiting list for a puppy with this breeder for nearly two years. Honestly, these types of breeders are far and few between...they are experts in their breeds, and most of this caliber only end up with a litter every once in a great while, when a good opportunity to enhance the bloodline arises. They're not looking to make money off of litters, and a great deal of their work with their breed as to do with showing dogs, or doing agility, etc. I guess outside of this type of breeder, I would only adopt a shelter pet. I live in Iowa, which is one of the top (worst) states for puppy mills and backyard breeding, and I think the next time we are looking for a dog, I'll definitely hit our local shelters or basset rescue (as there are several around here) first...I would also think about a boxer rescue, as that's my next favorite breed. I think all of those pups deserve a forever home, and a second chance. <3 

Michelle- That's interesting about the metformin...I wish you luck with the GD stuff, and hope it results in nothing more than just monitoring.


----------



## gigglebox

I forget who asked but Des was 9lbs2oz and 20.75" at birth. I remember it was a busy weekend in the mat ward but he was the biggest baby in the nursery :haha: I am all around smaller this time so maybe this baby won't be as big, but he just FEELS so large! I'm thinking he will be close, if not bigger than Des.

Ha don't maternity photos done today :) my SIL took them and I edited them. Not sure if I'll share on here...but maybe just my favorite :)

I bought a Boston because of the characteristics of the breed. When I have a keyboard in front of me maybe I'll share the story of Kojack, my puppy mill pup who I did not know was such. Yadda yadda yadda, he died after 7 days :( it was a terrible experience. My Boston was from a breeder, as was my franchise mix. Next time I'md like to adopt but hubs wants a very specific LGD breed you can't just find at a shelter...

Cpp yay for the tww! That is a very positive opk!


----------



## Cppeace

Dogs ( I have 4) 
Chara: The oldest is the purebreed, Show quality Golden retriever who is very aggressive to other adult females so has to be separated. Very people friendly, smart and sweet. Golden retrievers go through a terrible land shark phase though. Be warned, no one warned me. 

Next is Sophie Half great Pyrenees, half St Bernard, Huge dog who we rescued from going to the pound as no one wanted a giant like her that was super shy. She had to completely shaved, help gain 20+lbs and go through withdrawal 48 hours of cluster seizures due to the tranquilizers they had her on for barking. It took her over a year with us to bark or wag her tail. She's spoiled now. 

Koga: Purchased as a livestock guardian but he too became a spoiled house dog, my personal protector. He is supposedly hald Great Pyr and St Bernard but his mom was mighty small for a St Bernard so I'm thinking 3/4 pyr and 1/4 st Bernard. 

Harley: Dropped off on our porch at 4 weeks 2 days old. Posted her on facebook and found out the person she was given to apparently dropped her off on us. It was in the 30s outside and I was ticked someone would do that to a puppy. (My guess is because she cried so much from being so young. She is 1/4 golden retriever, 1/4 rottweiler and the rest unknown but we suspect terrier and great pyr(double dew claws) in there for sure. 

I believe people should get their dogs how they please, just don't neglect abuse or abandon them. I miss my German Shepherd terribly She was my baby.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, I remember when you got Harley! She's so adorable.


----------



## gigglebox

J, it's like the movie set for Beverly Hill Chihuahua over there :haha: what a cute bunch. Without saying I could instantly see Penny in the front; look at those freaking get away sticks! So lanky!

Cpp, aggghhh it's hard for me to feel one way or another as I see both sides. On one hand, it's really not the responsibility of other to-be dog owners to get the troubled ones abandoned/neglected by their previous owners from shelters (etc.). On the other hand, there is such an abundance of shelter dogs, it's a shame they don't get adopted more...But I agree, to each their own as long as they're responsible for the dog they get.

It's funny though...when you apply the same logic to people, it definitely changes the perspective...!

So here's the photo I liked the best. I edited it 5 times; once to nippy tucky my back fat, then my chin, then I blurred the background and did different versions of the colors and I still can't decide which version I like most. I'm happy I edited myself though...it's not so drastic that it doesn't look like me but it does make me feel better about how I look so I say it's OK :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







edit9.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Cppeace

https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170101_172847%202_1.jpg

Yep she is cute, super smart, very easy to train. A bit chewy but overall a great pup. She's around 8 weeks in that pic. She's almost 6 months now.


----------



## Cppeace

great pic gigs :) very cute and sweet


----------



## StillPraying

Peace omg people are terrible.

Wookie love those kinds of breeders, you're right, def rare. 

Gigs puppy mills make me sick :nope: so sorry you experienced it. LOVE THE PHOTO!!!! :rofl: at your editing 

We had a Rottweiler who was by far the best dog I've ever had but we had to give him to a rescue because they are banned here and it was that or eviction, no way we were giving him to a shelter or risking selling him. The rescue lady kept the dogs in her home till she could find them homes, she gave us updates on him, he was adopted in less than 30 days to a super wealthy family with kids and he apparently loves swimming in their pool lol

I don't know if I said, but I'm fostering my friends husky since her and her husband are being stationed in Korea for 1-2 years. I get her in may and I can't wait! I miss having a dog.


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes that sounds lovely but giving the dog back after such a long time....I'd be torn up :( we actually had a dog a family friend asked me to watch for a couple days. Well the kid was a wreck, house hopping and living out of his car...3 days with this dog turned into months, and the kid would visit but have to leave again and it was so sad seeing the dog being sad...well my parents ended up keeping that dog for 12-13 years! The kid came back i think around the 5 year mark asking for his dog back and my mom said no. She and my dad really bonded with him, and the kid hadn't shown he was going to take care of the dog...

But i know that's a different scenario. Still, 1-2 years of bonding will be rough but at least it's a friend and you'll get to visit after the fact.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have a child rearing controversial question

So I was thinking of doing baby sign language, and I was looking around at materials. The official BSL offers DVDs. And, according to UCD (SO's alma mater), kids who sign as infants have a higher iq at age 8.

But! I don't understand it. Because SO and I are in agreement with research that says children under 18m should have absolutely zero screen time. So if they're supposed to not look at screens, why buy the DVDs? I'm so confused


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs my theory with people versus dogs is out biological need to keep our bloodline alive. It's not biologically advantageous to be alruistic and raise someone else's kids. Which is why people adopt dogs easily but not a kid. Just my theory. Also omg I love love LOVE that picture!!! I'm on the fence about doing a shoot. Was thinking of hiring the same person who did my engagement pictures at the lighthouse but I'm lazy

Peace perfectly stated. Doesn't matter how you get your dog, just treat them right. I'm about to unfollow the dodo because it's all these stories of dog abuse. Sure they have happy endings but ffs I cannot believe the s* people do to these animals. I freaking love that dog

Still pics when you get her! Loooove huskies. I bawled my eyes out giving up my foster kitten but I got over it eventually.

Afm my mom's coworker gave me a $100 Amazon card. I used $70 of it to buy the last 4 things on my Amazon registry to try and force people onto my brus one :rofl: I'm a terrible person haha. I want that money back/those items. The 8 on my Amazon were like nice to have. I was thinking that she's coming to my shower so I might ask my mom if she wants me to put what I bought in a bag and open that. She's leaving before presents though so idk of age even cares lol


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs my kids daycare does sign language, but there's no DVDs involved. My girls both watched baby Einstein as babies, which teaches sign language. I loved them! you have conflicting things, if you want the no screen time, you'll probably need to go a different route with teaching. But if you really want the DVDs, maybe compromise on a limited amount of screen time for those DVDs Only? 

I've never had maternity photos. Always asked, never got them. But omg are there some weird maternity photos out there :shock:

Gigs she's an old friend of mine. It'll probably be hard giving her back, I already know her and absolutely love her. but we already had planned to get a puppy at about that point, and we really want an English Mastiff. So knowing we get a puppy when she leaves will help.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey* we were at tractor supply today to buy a dog run for the chis and i saw these and thought of you bcuz of your video about the new chicks you received!
Sooo cute!
This is just one v of the huge troughs filled with them. There were like 5 more, some empty.
As soon as we came in the front door you could here peeping like mad!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170408_132633.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Chicks in a tubbbb! That was another wow different city, different life. When I was in WA buying shit to help rebuild the chicken coop, they were selling chicks! In a tub! At Walmart! Or like when I lived in Seattle and they had ferrets and pics at petco. Like say whhhhaaat. California is boring.

Speaking of depressing s* dodo posts. Did y'all know people inject dye into eggs so the chicks come out colorful?! Like waaaaaat obviously they outgrow those feathers and get turned into shelters. But like who comes up with that idea.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Cute pictures Gigs :)

Chihuahuas aren't common at all here, I doubt you'd ever see one at a rescue. It's all medium-sized dogs, staffies, pitbulls, labradors. Occasional chi or shih-tzu or poodle. 

I'm obviously the odd one out on the thread, actively disliking dogs :haha: I love cats and dogs scare the living daylights out of me, have done since I was a child. I'll cross a road to avoid anything bigger than knee-height.

Dobs, maybe get the DVDs and you watch them then teach the baby? I know you can do classes and stuff in it too. Baby sign is meant to be great for their communication.

38 weeks for me today (ticker is off by a day) If anyone suggests that a jaunt round the Scottish Highlands would be a lovely idea during pregnancy - don't do it :haha: The travel sickness was unbelievable. It was all tiny twisty roads and beautiful scenery which I couldn't look at as I was busy staring straight ahead trying not to puke. But the hotel was nice and it was good to get away for a few days.

The cribs are set up. I couldn't figure out why I had no sheets for them, it took ages to remember that we didn't use sheets, an adult pillow-case over the mattress works the same. Now I'm worried that if I forgot that, what else have I forgotten?! I even went as far as to order a breast-pump and buy some newborn nappies. Clothes and everything else are still in the loft though.

I'm starting to freak out a bit - the more I look into this 'stabilising induction' business, the more it sounds like everything I don't want. I can't decide which is the lesser evil, that, a c-section or being hospitalised for weeks in the hope that he both turns the right way and labour starts while he's like that. If I had a private room, I'd lean towards waiting in hospital, but it would be on a ward with up to five others and ugh.

DH is being absolutely no use, any time I try to talk to him about it, it's like he's not even listening, which is very unlike him. I've told him three times now what the doctor said and when I brought it up last night, he said 'what do you mean, induction?' :dohh: He hasn't brought the stuff down from the loft, or organised for anyone to look after the kids (his sister who would usually do it is away on holiday this week and next) and just keeps saying 'it'll be fine' - I don't think he understands that he's coming to hospital on Tuesday morning very early and not leaving until Wednesday night at the earliest, if we go with the current plan.

I might phone tomorrow and get some more opinions on the options..


----------



## wookie130

M&S- It's a tough call... I hope your DH snaps back into the present, and out of "it'll be fine" mode...you have to get somewhat ready! :rofl: Like, the boy will need some clothes, etc., and your other kids will need someone to be there while DH is with you... Oh well. I mean, he's RIGHT, it WILL be fine...but if it were me, I go into serious nesting/organizaton mode, and I have to have everything all set to go.

I will make a note of it...do not wander around the Scottish countryside while heavily pregnant. :rofl:

Dobs- I'm wondering the same thing about the DVD...perhaps YOU watch it, and just teach the baby sign through play and mealtimes, etc. They're actually saying no screentime 2 and under now, rather than 18 months, and that's coming down from the American Association of Pediatrics... Honestly, though, if you want to really do the most you can for your child's IQ, language, etc., read to baby. Read, read, and read some more. Reading to baby has more impact on your child than nearly anything else in terms of cognitive and language development. Sign language improves receptive and expressive language before a child can actually verbally speak, and can reduce frustration, etc., but reading is the best thing you can do. When the baby is tiny, obviously he won't attend to you reading...but do it anyway, and sing to him as well. Singing is also excellent stimulation for baby.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, no opinion on the screen time...honestly I think Des was nearly two before he watched anything but that was because he had no interest in it. I've heard of BSL but also heard the "they choose to sign instead of speak" theory, but I have no idea. I'd say just feel it out when the time comes. Personally I think the DVD's in moderation would be fine. Babies like seeing faces of other babies so he may enjoy that. Idk

ALSO, DO A MATERNITY SHOOT! I completelt regretted not doing it with DS1. You only get one chance, that that holds especially true if you're only having one child.

M&s, glad you had an enjoyable time after getting out of the car! That is tough about your choice there for baby :/ I think I'd personally opt for a c section to avoid complications as well as be able to plan out everything with a sitter...plus waiting around in a hospital in a ward sounds miserable to me. 

J, so cute! I have gone to tractor supply on more than on occasion just to oogle chicks and ducklings...and have literally spent 30 minutes having to talk myself out of buying ducklings.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was thinking back and I don't really think my kids were fussed on TV or any kind of screens below 2. Nathaniel maybe a bit, but he's very tech-obsessed, much more than the other two. I know there was many a day I was wishing that Joe would just sit and watch the TV for even 15 minutes!

Now they're instantly hypnotised whenever it comes on, so we have to actively limit it and things like tablets. Although it came in handy this morning when we didn't wake til 9.30am - the kids had been up who knows how long and were downstairs under blankets on the sofa watching Pokemon on netflix. They even had snacks :haha: 

I'm just continually amazed at how well they can make all these things work. There's grown adults who can't figure out the different remotes and keyboard required to make our TV work and into computer screen mode.

I wouldn't mind a limited stay in hospital - they bring food, there is a decent coffee shop downstairs, and nothing to do but nap and read. Doesn't sound so bad - for a while. There's also the option that he turns head down and stays there while I'm in, in which case we'd be back to normal and I'd come back home again.

But I'm starting to get fed up of the to and froing! And especially resentful of the nil-by-mouth instruction again &#128545; If they're inducing, how do they expect me to labour if I'm starved? And how am I supposed to be awake and there for 8am without any coffee?! :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

MS Happy 38 Weeks! man that's such a hard choice. I personally would opt to stay in the hospital to see if he turns, when do they intend to have you begin your stay if you do? but if you are okay with a csection at this point, that may simplify things, since he's in a complicated position and maybe have less hospital time? I despise induction with a passion. I don't blame you for not liking dogs, there are a ton of dogs and breeds that I don't like. 

Gigs on the choosing to sign, my close friends son did that. And Katie somewhat did that too with certain words lol hahaha my sister isn't allowed in tractor supply alone, she'll come home with more chickens, another bunny, who knows what:rofl: always been sad about maternity photos. I have ONE picture pregnant with dd1. I have a few with dd2...and none with Luke. 

Dobs that's disturbing about the dye. Who does that?! We have signs everywhere saying "bunnies are not an Easter toy"....i guess people buy them as am Easter present and then don't realize it's an animal they have to take care of....past Easter?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm pretty sure I didn't have any screen time until I was at least 2. Except sleeping as a baby while my parents watched a movie. When they started letting me watch things, they put on a DVD rather than let the tv run on a kids channel, thereby limiting my screen time. Actually, now that I think about it, they weren't dvds, they were VHS tapes. We only had a few. My favorites were a Barney video where they made pizza and climbed the stairs of a castle, and the bear in the big blue house video where mouse broke his tail. Oh and mouse's birthday. He floated in a sink as a pool with a umbrella drink garnish as his umbrella and it was adorable. Can't believe I still remember those. Anyway, I echo those who said you watch it and then teach them. I never did full baby sign language, but I learned to sign "more" when I wanted more food, and I think I learned "food" and "drink", but I don't remember those. 

Here in New England, we have a lot of pit bulls, not a lot of what we want, BUT we still adopt not shop. My dog is from Kentucky, she flew to us and we picked her up from the airport. She was from a rescue. All our animals are from shelters or rescues (except one, we got him on his way to the shelter). They were all healthy, happy, docile pets. SO and I want a Saint Bernard, a German shepherd, and a pit bull. We would prefer to adopt a pit bull as a puppy, old enough to be away from mama but still easy to condition to be nice and non-aggressive. 

CP yay for ovulation!

I think it was Michelle talking about lasagna lol? Sounds good, and I'm glad your sugars arent going too crazy. 

J the dogs are so cute! I could never have a tiny dog though. It's a requirement that the dog must be bigger than the cat in my house. 

Our pregnant kitty is still pregnant, no kittens yet. She's nesting like crazy though, and getting huge, so it'll be any time now. Shes also protective of her belly all of a sudden. She's such a sweet kitty, but she chews my sisters hair at night haha! We plan to keep her and get her spayed as soon as is healthy after she has the kittens.

Edit: gigs, I learned just a few signs and had my first word at 9 months. Full sentences by 1.5 I believe. Never stopped talking.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I'm thinking no DVDs and just go old fashioned. I'll definitely be reading. I don't think there's a teacher in the world in k-2 who doesn't see the clear effects of reading to your infants/toddlers. I also hear you are supposed to like narrate your activities. Which sounds challenging because I talk talk talk all day at work lol I'm going to be all talked out :rofl:

Gigs that's how I feel about everything lol. Anything pregnancy related that I'm on the fence about, part of me is like just f*ing do it you're only pregnant once.

MS I'm sorry that sounds aggravating. I agree. Hope hubs snaps back to reality soon. Also lol about the starved thing. I just had that convo with someone else the other day

Back to bed lol


----------



## shaescott

I had an early birthday party yesterday and someone brought a 6 week old baby and I got to hold him and feed him with his bottle and he was sooooo cute and SO was there and he said later it was cute but he definitely didn't want that to be our baby any time soon and my heart just sank... my mom told me while I was holding him that "you and [SO's] baby could look like that" like thanks for making me more broody mom, lol. She's just turned 50 and is in that awkward stage of "I can't have babies anymore cuz I'm too old but my daughter is too young to have them but I want to hold a baby".


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae yeah I'm not going full on bsl/asl. Just thinking the basics like mom, dad, diaper, milk, more, done, sleepy, please, and thank you. I also heard bsl babies speak earlier and in more complete sentences, but I only looked at the ucd study because go aggies lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww Shae I hate that phase. Hugs. Just hang in there.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still, I think if that particular doctor had had his way, I'd already be in - it seems common to go in from 37 weeks. He was all for inducing me tomorrow, I had to fight back just to push it to next week to give me time to think. Apparently it doesn't matter that the other three have all come at 42 weeks, with plenty (days) of warning and waters not breaking til a very late stage if at all. 

The induction itself doesn't sound so bad - there's no drugs involved, just ARM if they can once they've turned him, apparently it should be easy enough since I've had babies before so will be dilated enough naturally. The problem comes if I don't start labour or don't progress 'fast enough' because water will be broken, they'll want him out within a certain time limit, and we've got the added evils of continuous monitoring and possible pitocin to contend with, added on top of my never having laboured without the cushion of the fluid still being there. Leading fairly naturally to epi because let's face it, I'm old and tired :haha: then it's a toss up for a c-section if I'm just flat on my back and not moving, especially since he's in a crap position.

I know for me labouring is ok, but lying down is not, and I'm worried about it being worse without the fluid. And I've never had any kind of augmentation and tbh pitocin sounds like it was sent by the devil himself.

But if I don't try and go straight for c-section, will I regret it when I then have to go through the recovery? Because there's a chance the induction could go perfectly fine, or if I refuse both, he might line up perfect and I get a normal delivery without any of the interventions.

Naughty baby, why can't he just behave! Decisions, decisions.

I found a bag of hand-me-downs including a load of white and grey babygros so at least he now has stuff to wear.


----------



## Cppeace

Well was still having ovulation pain past 2 am so believe a ovulated late and that could explain the lack of a proper rise for me. Tomorrow should be higher.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace you have 2 in tho right?

MS doctors are always in a hurry (insert eye roll) I know they only want to err on the side of caution and safety is number one, but I don't see how you sitting in the hospital for 3 weeks is necessary. Maybe you can compromise with them and at least wait till your due date to go in? Or 39 weeks? Pitocin is straight from hell. Take my word for it. 

So get this, yesterday I called to move my appointment earlier in the day, and they had an opening for THAT day (as in yesterday!) We could have found out gender YESTERDAY but DH said no :saywhat:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww still why did he say no?

Ms I agree three weeks seems overkill but I'm not a doctor so idk =\

Peace agreed you have two in so fxed. Even if o is today getting that insem Is Yesterday is excellent


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs because he's a fun sucker :sulk:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, boo, spoilsport! But it's tomorrow, right? So not too much longer.

Yup, seems mental to me as well. I'll be 39+2 when I go in if I go when I'm scheduled. I already have a c-section booked for the next day (Wed 19th) but obviously everything can be cancelled or re-scheduled right now.

Apparently past history doesn't matter (I don't agree) my risk of water breaking and therefore possible trouble increases the closer I get to due date. Blah.

I'm going to phone tomorrow and talk to some more people. And see if I can get DH on board with some kind of plan at least.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boooooo no fair on both fronts.

I'm so tired but there's so much cleaning left to do :cry: SO was like "are these cleaning fumes good for my son? Should you be doing that?" "No and no" "so why are you doing it?" "...because it had to be done..." "then I could do it" "uh huh.... but you don't" "you never ask. I'd totally do it." Ftr this is the same guy who offered to take out the garbage and recycling and guess who takes out the garbage and recycling r_r


----------



## M&S+Bump

Milk it, Dobs. He's offering. Even if it takes you asking politely (nagging) every time, milk that s**t for all it's worth.

It's the least he can do! You're growing a human, he can deal with the cleaning fumes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol but he never actually does it :rofl: he offers, I accept, and it never gets done so I just do it


----------



## DobbyForever

Like every bf ever has pulled this. My ex neighbor was like... why are your bfs so lazy! Do they not know what it means to be a man? If I had a girlfriend as pretty and smart as you I would offer to do x, y, z. :rofl:

I'm a doormat and I don't do nagging


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg OMG and then this!!!! Like you watched my pregnant ass clean the shower and do this!!! WT actual FH?! The drain has more hair clogging it than a lady bush from a 70s porno!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9737.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## gigglebox

Ewwwwwww what did he do in there?! Did he wash a dog? Oh man I'd be livid. I go crazy when hubs leaves his hair stubble in the sink...although at this point I've grown to ignore it. But that's mostly be ause we have seperate sinks. If we shared one....nope nope nope.

M&s I hope you come to a resolution you're comfortable with soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

He got his hair cut and I guess their hair vacuum was broken so he came home and showered?! I would have been like a*holes wash it out for me then! r_r. Ugh. Still haven't done the floors or cleaned out the nursery like planned. Spring break starts Friday though and Thursday we have a short day so maybe then


----------



## gigglebox

I thought SO was super arian blondie guy? Shows what i know.

Had another "shit's gettin' real" moment when i was looking at my gigantic stomach in the mirror and realized I have a month and some change left. Like this is my last full month of being pregnant, in theory. And if I can't have a vbac then my c secrion date is a month from yesterday.

Eeep!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol no. Brown hair, brown eyes. His mom wants him to date blonde hair, blue eyes, and (most importantly) white skin.

You can do it gigs! The nursery is coming along. You got this


----------



## gigglebox

Yup. I'm working on another painting but will be moving into organizing the nursery next. Not sure how to decorate it though...i'm not sure where to even put the furniture :/ but i'll be happy to get my body back when the time comes. I think I've got SPD developing on my right side, like where my thigh and crotch meet. It's causing me to hobble which just makes me look like I have a mean pregnancy waddle.

Also Levin is stretching to new heights. Right now I'm laying on my left side and he's digging his foot high enough up on the right that he's past my ribs. it's like a sharp stabby pain, not cool!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs just start pinteresting nursey layouts and maybe that will get you excited! What's SPD?

Dobs have you tried and of the natural cleaners? I have an awesome one that smells like grapefruit. My DH is the same way tho, even with the litter box. :wacko: omg that tub would kiss me off! Like at least clean it up! My brothers MIL is Mexican and fascist as f**ck. She was LIVID when they got married, because he's "white" (he's actually half native American so has really brown skin lol) people just effing suck. 

MS hope you can bargain with the Drs, maybe get a second opinion? 

AFM went to the pirate dinner theater tonight and it was AWESOME, everyone had a blast :happydance: appointment at 315 tomorrow.....dun dun dun


----------



## JLM73

121 am here and kinda caught up- no sleep meds :wacko:
Anyhoo busy ass wknd!!
*Fri*- got 4 chi girls, and rearranged dog set up in house.
*Sat*- looked for a dbl recliner sofa , no dice, AND spent 6pm to 10 pm setting up a 10x10 6ft high dog fence for the chis, since they don't know us yet and basically run all over the yard refusing to let us pick them up to bring them in :growlmad:
*Sun*- Picked up a double recliner sofa for $50!!! but did a very crazy Sanford & Son like load and s l o w drive 60 miles back home- but worth saving a few 100 $!
( see Youtube Vid lol)

On a side note NOT sure I will keep one of the chi girls! Beauty - the shy one that basically was following Chloe ( the most sweet/laid back love bug) VISCIOUSLY bit both my handss ystrdy when I just went to pick her up from the floor to take her out!:saywhat:
I mean out of NO where!! Hubs scooped up 2 girls to take outside, and I picked up 1, then reached for Beauty, and she kept moving just out of reach grrr
So I took the other girl out, which left Beauty alone in the house. I came back for her she looked timid as always, so I approaached slowly, being gentle and speaking softly and calmly as we have been doing the last few days, and just as I placed my hands on her she VICIOUSLY snarled and started trying to bite me anywhere she could reach!!

Well I refused to let her run off as I did not want her to think biting= people leave me alone, so I took the bites. TRUST me I was moving all over trying to avoid the bites, but even being off the floor, and held by her hind end, she managed to gash my right middle finger badly!

WTF??? So I ended up having to grab her by the scruff of the neck just to stop her biting me everywhere, and get her out to the dog pen...

I told hubs and he was shocked as she has just been shy but never aggressive.

SO I decide she just had a moment. All day today, she has been snuggled with the other dogs on the huge fluffy dog pillow we bought at Tractor Supply, and we have picked her up and taken her to the yard np. 

Well earlier today, hubs said she tried to bite him when he picked her up to go out after lunch! He yelled NO, and she cowered, then allowed him to pick her up.

Then fine being handled the rest of the day???!! Snuggled with hubs and I and the other chis on the couch tonight. Then we carry her out np. 

Well time to bring her back in as SEVERAL owls began hooting loudly nearby ( very eery calls I have NEVER heard here before), and she ran about the 10x10 pen, refusing to let me pick her up ( hubs was in bed - he has to teach today)
So I kept calm, and spoke gentle, trying to pick her up with another dog each trip in/out (we usually carry 2 at a time) and she refused, staying just out of reach grrrr :roll:

Sooo being the LAST dog out, I decide I would use a towel to pick her up, in case she tried to bite again.
Well O M G ....she tried to attack my hands even more viciously than before thru the towel, and I could NOT get hold of her well - with all the rolling and flipping!

I literally had to pin her down, then grab her scruff thru the towel, as i could NOT leave her out there in the pen with those owls out, she's 4 lbs!

I tried to carry her like that to the back door (20 ft away) and she was snarling and squirming so that I was about to drop her which would = she would be free to bolt into the rest of the neighborhood/highway nearby.

It was all I could do NOT to drop her- she was slipping away, so as soon as the door was open, I tossed her in the nearest dog crate in the kitchen, where she immed flipped her bi-polar ass back to quiet, timid, laying there looking at me like "What? I didn't do anything" :huh:

The Bitch is cray cray. I am going to keep her separate from the others from now on, and keep a lead on her collar, so I have a way to control her going out, and bringing her back in, but I am fairly sure she is not leash trained, and will fight it....

I am gonna let the breeder know she may be a no go, but Will see how the lead thing works. I don't do dog aggression for *NO* reason.
I understand fear, new house etc, but she started out FINE and started this aggression from no where. We keep them on the same routine for stability. 
Also she is getting MORE aggressive in her attacks, and no one particular thing is triggering them!

Gah....not amused. I am patient, but I will NOT have an unpredictable biting dog - no matter WHAT size - around my 6 yr old son- who hasn't even met her yet!

Diff note- I was totally thrown off by the wide open cervix the night before last, and hubs and I were arguing about his sarcastic tone, so I was irritated there would be no BD- BUT ystrdy morning we were OK and I told him straight up I need Baby Batter like NOW:brat: lol. 
Luckily he was able to do a solo act and finish, which I feared he wouldn't on short notice, and under pressure (we had to leave to get DS in less than an hour) ! So YAY - feeling much better about the open cervix now...tho oddly my +opk was like SIX days earlier, and all after were def NEG so WTH??:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







ChiGirls2.png
File size: 356 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wookie130

Oh, J...Beauty sounds like she has issues, you're right. :( I definitely wouldn't breed her. As far as what to do...yeah, she may have to go back, particularly if you think she may attack your son, which it sounds like a likelihood.

Gigs- You are really, really close. That last month of pregnancy takes about 9 million years, however, or at least it always did for me.

M&S- You know, I got to thinking about it...and I guess I came to the conclusion that if I had children at home, as you do, laying up in the hospital for 3 weeks would not be an option for me. I mean sure, a c-section would mean that you have the recovery time, but for me, it only put me out of commission for about a week the first time, and the second time, it didn't put me out of commission at all. Or...if there's any possible way for them to induce you much closer to your due date, so that you're not just sitting in there for weeks...but yeah, pitocin will be involved. Honestly, I do know many, many women who've been induced with pitocin, and I don't know anyone in person who had any real issues with it, other than increasing their pain, etc. It's a tough decision. I just know that for myself personally, I could not lay there for 3 weeks away from my kids...that would really kill me.

Dobs- Ugh...the tub. That would make me HOSTILE.


----------



## JLM73

:-k Okaaayyy......appears I may have O'd yesterday instead of cd13 like it appeared- my usual O day. I am thinking that those 4 cycles in a row of Clomid have altered my usual O day of cd13 for like - Decades lol. Weird...
Whatevs, just glad I got some man goo yesterday a.m.:thumbup:
I kept the soft cup in just over 12 hours. Hopefully some Phelps like :spermy: can catch the egg!

On a dog note, my less irritated mind has decided to keep Beauty separate from the others most of the day, let her in the run with a lead still on so I have a way to control her better when coming back in, and LOTS of juicy treats from my hands.
She also will ONLY go out with Vinnie, not the other girls. 
Couch time she can be with me and hubs and all the girls and Vinnie.
I have her crated ( food and water bowls, toys, cushy pillow etc all inside).
The other chis are all in a back bedroom with a baby gate at the door when not on the couch/outside.
I am hoping this builds her confidence and trust, and bonds her more to humans than the other dogs, as her pattern seems to be Run/Avoid pick up ( in or out) then when she is the last chi we approach = ATTACK. [-X


----------



## gigglebox

Still, SPD is the same as PGO, or pelvic girdle pain. Basically you produce too much relaxin too soon and your pelvis starts separating/becoming unstable before birth. In mild cases ir hurts to walk/get up/put on shoes, ect. In extreme cases women need crutches/wheel chairs! Thank goodness I'm not that bad off. I'm not surprised though as I was having RLP badly as early as late first tri, and relaxin is responsible for that, too. I'm just hoping it's a good sign my body will take to a vbac ok!

Yikes J, she sounds crazy for sure. How bad are your wounds? Good luck channling your inner Cesar! But if it were me, with a young kid and hopefully a baby...she'd be going back to the breeder.

Wook we'll see if this last month crawls or flies by! I'll feel so much better once the nursery is done. There are also a couple things (nursing tops) on my regisrty I still would like, so if I can get those I will be fine...I'll be ok with a fly by last month since I think that'll be how it goes for me, haha.


----------



## baby D

Ah Michelle that sucks! But try snd let knowing that you'll be supporting the baby by eating g super healthy from now take the edge off xx Are you allowed any bread/pasta? Like limited amounts or is it a flat out no??

AFM, I had a nice temp rise this morning. AF due tomorrow so it's normally starting to go down now as I spot day before --- no spotting yet! Trying not to get excited though as just checked temp and it's down so reckon it will fall tomorrow morning &#128546;


----------



## gigglebox

Fingers crossed baby d! We are due for another bfp around here!


----------



## JLM73

Grrr last post didn't go thru

Here's a link to the video of the Pitbull from next door that Romeo has been trying to get over the fence to, coming OVER the fence into OUR yard, then threatening to attack me and 3 animal controll workers...
https://youtu.be/KCE9pHHaKYM


----------



## StillPraying

J sorry about the dog troubles, the pitt seems obnoxious.

BabyD fx for you!

Gigs i had the girdle pain with Katie, not fun. Sorry it's messing with you!

5 more hours until ultrasound :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J! Why is your neigbor so insane?! I hope you find a new place to move with a neighbor that isn't so out of her mind.


----------



## shaescott

Omg still so excited for your ultrasound!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Beauty mauled both my jands bcuz i refused to give in and let her go,but all i had was redness on left hand. On the right hand one of her sharp lil canines slashed the top joint area of the middle finger, so blood ran down my finger. Its not bad to look at now,just a raw cut, bit being over the joint it is very sore.... not to mention i keep hitting that spot on things grrrr...

*Still* wohoo!!! So exciting!!!
I feel boy for some reason :shrug:

*BabyD* that is quite a nice rise!
Hopefully hinting a bfp is coming!


----------



## StillPraying

J I couldn't keep a dog that did that. Kudos to you for trying to see if she'll come around, I hope she chills out!

2 more hours..... I did this little sign for fun and posted it on my Instagram for votes.
 



Attached Files:







20170410_120855_opt.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 41


----------



## shaescott

Wow still half and half huh?


----------



## baby D

J I just watched your video! That dog is dangerous for sure!! I cannot believe your neighbour sees no harm in this?


----------



## StillPraying

OMG J I JUST WATCHED THE VIDEO!!! My husband is surprised she got him back, in our state if that happened he would have been confiscated and most likely put down unless a rescue advocated for him. I feel sorry that he has such a bad owner who clearly does not care about him. Those people should not be allowed to own animals.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Checking in for ultrasound results Still!

I have an appointment on Wednesday morning with another consultant to get some more opinions, I've also left a message for my lovely doctor who helped with Nathaniel to see what her thoughts are.

Leaning towards going to hospital if it's really necessary, but holding off on doing anything til at least past my due-date. I just don't feel good about inducing before due and feel like I'll probably go through all that hassle then end up with a c-section anyway.


----------



## Michellebelle

J, what a crazy dog!

Babyd, your chart does look promising. Fx!

M&S, I think I'd do the same thing. 

Can't wait to hear your results, Still!

Can't remember who asked... but yes, it sounds like I can still eat bread and pasta as long as it's not spiking my blood sugar (which it hasn't yet)


----------



## DobbyForever

J I agree. A repeatedly aggressive pit would be euthanized immediately in my area. I'm sorry your neighbor is psycho, it clearly rubbed off on the dog. As for beauty, my long post on her I guess didn't go through. But she's super stressed. I'm not shocked she bit you. I hope she settles down soon so you can keep her. Also hope your hands are ok :(

Still agreed so curious since it's half and half

Baby d fxed!

Ms that makes sense so just do you :hugs:

Michelle glad the carbs on still on the table

Ummmm hopefully didn't miss anyone. I have a stress headache. My brother is maniac depressive right now, and the things my mom said about his state just took everything I had to not cry at work. Signed up for breastfeeding, childbirth, and newborn care classes in June. Kind of made me feel like crap because SO has work/zero desire to go and my mom doesn't even know if she wants to be in delivery with me either. Right now the only volunteer is my 18 y/o premed brother.... and maybe my ex coworker doula


----------



## StillPraying

I cried. The tech cried.
 



Attached Files:







20170410_162739_opt.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 32


----------



## wookie130

J- That video was disturbing. Your neighbor is a real piece of work, I tell you. He's a dangerous dog, and I agree with you, it's by no fault of his own...there are no bad dogs, but there ARE bad owners.

Baby D- Praying you get that bfp! :)

Michelle- Glad your blood sugar is behaving so far. Again...it was so early to do that test - perhaps it was a fluke, eh?

M&S- Perhaps meeting with your professionals will give you more clarity on what to do. Good luck!

Dobs- Why wouldn't your mom be your labor partner? Men aren't generally terribly psyched about the classes. My DH was a downright numbskull when we took childbirth classes during my first pregnancy...unfortunately, it was really funny, but we were just really off-task and distracted. :rofl: Well, if you can't convince him to go, then he has no excuse to play dumb when he can't figure out the first few diapers, or how to pat-pat-shush, or soothe a crying newborn, etc. He didn't take the class!!!! :rofl: :rofl: Ammo in your pocket, I say! :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

STILL!!!!! OMG!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw still a boy!!!!! So excited for you guys!!

Everyone else hi! Sorry just popping in quickly but hope you are all well! 

M&S I'll be thinking of you I hope you can come to a decision you'll be comfortable with!


----------



## Michellebelle

Yayyyyyy! Still, so happy for you guys!!


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Still, congrats on your little boy!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still! That's so exciting!!!!! Congrats!!!

Wookie, my mom can't handier when her kids are in pain. So she thinks it would be too painful to watch, so she'll start yelling at me over stupid things and I'll yell back and we'd be two crazy ladies screaming in delivery lol. She agreed to go to childbirth class with me though. But bfing and newborn I'm on my own.


----------



## gigglebox

Still!!! Awwwww you get your little boy after all! I'm so happy for you :cloud9: what did hubs say???

Dobs don't you have a bestie near by or am i crazy? Maybe she could be in L&D with you? I'm sure SO will want to be there, he probably just doesn't want to take classes about it...also sorry to hear about your brother :(

I'm sorry y'all are going to get pity party posts from me going forward. I'm so uncomfortable these days...sleep is not a thing anymore...and my old friends the hemorrhoids are back. As is acid relux. I'm glad I'm in the final stretch...oh and our water heater is on the fritz, so the hot water just goes out randomly and we have to reset it. Was looking forward to a shower tonight...now I have to get up extra early to take one before i take DS to school. I wouldn't be so concerned but i have an ob appt and will be getting the ol' vag swab tomorrow...yeah no one wants to swab a stinky vag.


----------



## JLM73

*Still* WooHoo!:happydance:
My feeling of Boy for you was right!!
CONGRATS!!!

Currently on the couch with 4/5 chis...Beauty has a ton of fleas, I sprayed her down with flea/tick spray, too late for a bath, so she sequestered herself to the dog room.
I knew she would be cold so i went and got her and wrapped her in a towel to warm/dry her.
She stayed with me n hubs a while before running back to the dog room:shrug:
She bit my mom today when she tried to pick her up for me after DS accidently let her out of my bathroom- not a bad bite but none the less a bite on the hand :roll:
Anytime she is solo she runs from everyone and bites if someone tries to pick her up sigh.
i have crates to separate ALL of them now set up in the dog room.
They are side by side tho- wire type....hope there is not howling all night !


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* sorry you are so uncomfy :( Just a few more weeks Mama!

Ok I just filmed one of my chis doing the CUTEST thing EVER! 
I thought it was a fluke, but she does this EVERY time she wants you to pet her. 
This is Chloe- the BEST behaved love bug in the bunch- no probs at all with her!
https://youtu.be/fIzRPT8YyR4


----------



## StillPraying

Hubs words were "my work here is done, I can now make an appointment with the doc." :rofl:

Gigs :hugs: whine away hon, that last month is just hell. I'm sorry your water heater isn't working, that's so annoying!

Future I hope you're doing okay! 

Dobs I hope you can get a doula or your excoworker as a doula. If that person goes through the birthing classes with you maybe that will help. I never did birthing classes do I don't have any experience but I can say honestly, since I had the epidural I really wpuldnt have cared who was in there once the pushing started. Just wanted mat to keep me company until that point then I really didn't care lol 

MS I hope you get some more answers soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah and now I found out my mom is on vk during my birth class. So now I have to call around to see if I can get it another day. My bestie would but like I don't like her that much lol. Rather soldier it. And complain lol

Gigs pity party away.sorry you are so uncomfortable :(

J hope the setup keeps them quiet and calm all night. Sorry she bit your mom. Is there any way to move her around without picking her up? =\. Sorry about fleas. Can't imagine dealing with fleas on a dog who is that bitey


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations still!!!

Dobs- those classes here are only offered once a month so you might not be able to reschedule them. I did the newborn one but left halfway through. I didn't do breastfeeding because it's 2 hours long and was at 6pm... and my bedtime was pretty much at 8 lol I can't remember the other one you said. I heard breastfeeding class is amazing though! Newborn first half was good. 


On my way to bed. Both boys slept through the night all weekend and then decided last night to break that streak lol Michael pretty much always sleeps from 9pm-7am but Maxwell did on Thursday Friday and Saturday night! We were so lucky.

Saturday DH actually took me out of town for the night. We got a hotel and gambled and went to a nice(ish) dinner. It was so nice to have some alone time. Was hard leaving the boys but it seriously was needed for our relationship.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aw stills that's definitely a boy congrats!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Congratulations Still, I'm so happy for you guys and your rainbow boy!! <3

Dobby- hmm I never did a childbirth class, most RSA private patients get elective c-sections. I had my sister as birthing partner, the dr and nurses did great work as coaches while dh waited outside. He came in as soon as I was cleaned up and stitched up & met his son. I would have it no other way!! No way he was going to see the pushing & crowning & tearing & huge placenta etc lol. We did antenatal classes together though and he remembered the 5 S's method of soothing a crying baby from the class and was able to soothe our son with it on day 2. He was very proud of himself lol. Hope you find a solution. 

Gigs- aw shame I know the feeling! Good luck with these last few weeks. It really is physically [email protected] demanding.

M&s- I really hope your baby turns head down. It will soon all be over xx just hope it's a nice birth experience. 

Michelle- sorry to hear about the GD but great news that the metformin seems to be keeping your sugar in check. 

Afm- nothing much, enjoying my baby! He is such an easy child. Last night he slept on his own in the nursery (dh and I have been taking turns sleeping in the nursery with him as the master bedroom and the nursery are on different floors :/) and I slept in the master bedroom (with sound monitor) with dh for the first time in 11 weeks! Today I'm washing all the bedding for his crib. He's been sleeping in a large carrycot on top of the double bed in the nursery but I'm hoping he can start using the crib. I'm really struggling with my weight and eating properly. My biggest problem is that I've started drinking too much, I think. My baby is such low maintenance, even with stimulation activities for him, and I'm not working full time yet so I've casually started drinking a glass or more wine some days, and now it's most afternoons/evenings. I used to have a drinking problem many years ago so I've decided that I'm going to stop drinking all alcohol for now, before slipping into those behaviours again. Please send me good vibes!!


----------



## Twag

Huge congratulations on team :blue: Still


----------



## shaescott

Oh wow still that is very much boy! (Am I the only one who saw the white blotch near the boy part and thought "I don't think fetuses can ejaculate"? I'm sorry if that seems inappropriate or crude, I don't mean it to be, it was just my first thought from the picture.)


----------



## JLM73

*Shae*:haha: During one f my many scans for the twins, we saw one of them pee lol You could see her bladder was full, then shrunk and the color in front of her nether region changed :rofl:
It was perfect timing as tech was just pointing out the bladder.

*Fern*:hugs:<3 I know exactly what you mean, I did the same after DS- Sangria fiend lol
You can pull the reins back hun. You are strong enough given all you put up with during your pregnancy!:thumbup:
So the leash thing made this mornings outing a breeze. Chihuahuas get cold very easily, and it's 58 degrees here, so they were all shivering and huddled by the kennel door within 5 mins lol.

afm NO idea what's up with my cycle - my opks are marked and Def only that 1 day was +. FF gave me Chs on cd13 which I agreed with, but then like 5 days later I had the open cervix thing, ystrdy temp drop again to the level cd13 drop was - fully expected a temp rise today, and :nope: Nope...
Still around the same level:shrug:
cervix is still high and semi open so maybe after our movie date night tonight (tickets are only $6 on Tuesdays at a theater here) maybe I can jump hubs...


----------



## DobbyForever

J that is bizarre =\. Hope it sorts itself out. Glad the leash sitch worked out!

Fern I agree. You're strong. Set your limits and just keep on top of it. Also yay for sleeping alone

Green yay for some adult alone time!!!

Re classes. It's offered at like 4 clinics near me, I just chose that one because it was near my mom. So I'm hoping they have a different day at the other clinics. Otherwise I go alone. Childbirth I may skip. Going to talk to my gyn about elective c-section at my next appointment. Just sucks because with the switch in insurance Idk what kind of coverage I have for anything at this point r_r. Breastfeeding and newborn, I just can't visualize well from text. And I know I watch my mom bd and my cousin bf but Idk. I'd like more details. Newborn care, again just want details. Part of me is like my mom did a bang up job with four kids and she didn't take any classes BUT my grandmother was with her and we had an au pair (twins) and she was a sahm. I feel really isolated here.


----------



## baby D

Awww a blue bundle!! Congrats still!

Do my temp dropped slightly this morning but no AF yet and she's due today! No spotting yesterday or today either which I always get the day before AF starts! What do you ladies think from my chart? Still in with a chance even though the temp dipped?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tough call from one temp tbh. Why is it open circle? It's still way above cover and on the higher end of your post o temps this cycle. It can go either way. Hopefully it spikes back up tomorrow or even if it just holds. Fxed!


----------



## JLM73

*BabyD*:thumbup:
You are absolutely in with a chance! Especially if you have regular pre AF signs like the spotting, and are NOT having them!
Also even with the dip you are ELL above coverline- exciting!

Trying to type on a computer is hard with 2 little furballs laying on the keyboard and another on my arm lol.
Hopefully today is a sign they are settling in. EVen Beauty the Biter is snuggled at my side on the couch lol.
FIVE chis on the couch....and it smells like PEE cuz they insist on chewing pig hoofs ( hooves I know I know) on the couch :sick:
2 have horrid breath too, as no one ever ceaned their teeth, and chis are prone to bad teeth with the short nose and all.
I got a dental kit the other day for them, so hope it helps soon.
Also pee pad in the room is being used more - before they were going beside it or half on half somewhere in the room.
luckily chi pee spots are like the size of an egg :haha: and we have all tile.


----------



## baby D

Thanks ladies! Open circles as I put them on tracker slightly later and forgot to adjust the time. I took them at same time as normal though! 

J you paint a cute picture with that fur baby scene you just described &#128516;


----------



## StillPraying

Baby D I know nothing of charts but the absence of usual preAF symptoms is a good sign. Keeping my fx for You!


----------



## gigglebox

Ewww stinky dog breath...

Baby d, when are you going to test??? 

Dobs I didn't do any classes at all. I wanted to go in blindly. When I know everything I start to over think it and panic. I also don't see the point in birthing class if they let you do the planned c section. Post birth class, however...probably not a bad idea. I could probably use a refresher myself but after seeing my friend's little guy recently, and my other friend's little girl, I realize a lot of it is like riding a bike...just comes back to you.

ALSO, HAPPY 24 WEEKS! I didn't realize you hit v day until a second ago! 

Had my ob appt today, complete with strep swap (that is, the vag, not the throat). Fun stuff! Doctor is already estimating baby to be 7lbs :shock: i will have an ultrasound soon to check my cs scar and should get a better idea of baby's size (read: head circumference). Hoping all looks favorable for a TOLAC :thumbup: 

Also, I started pulling out baby items to wash and omg, I unfolded some swaddle blankets and my heart melted and I'm back to "I can't wait until he's here!" Mode. Hopefully it stays this way and I stop with the dang nerves!


----------



## baby D

Gigs I wanted to test today but just incase ff has my ovulation wrong (looks 3 days later to me on the chart) then I'm trying to hold out till Friday as that's the latest she'd show her face!

Really hoping ff has it right though and that she should have arrived today!


----------



## StillPraying

BabyD you have willpower. Very impressive haha. 

Gigs I cracked up over swabbing the bag for strep, was def thinking like strep throat :haha: awwww I want pics of all the baby things!!! I hope everything looks perfect on your ultrasound for VBAC!

Dobs not gonna lie totally died over the "watched my mom bd" typo :rofl: I grew up around a ton of babies so I didn't bother with classes, honestly I think most of it comes naturally. I did go to breastfeeding classes because most of the moms I knew at the time just seemed like they gave up on it super quick, and I was determined not too. I didn't go to birthing classes, but I wish I would have because I may have made different choices if I had. But if you are wanting the scheduled csection you probably would be wasting your time. I hope you can find some that suit you! 

J that is super confusing, but bding just in case is def a good idea. 

Fern so glad you're enjoying baby and he's easy:thumbup: I feel you on the wine front, def been there. I think it's very mature of you to identify it and make a plan for controlling it:wine: 

MrsG yay for more sleep! Glad you enjoyed your night out with dh :flower: def well deserved!

MS hope your appointment goes well :hugs: I think I'd feel the same way re inducing before.

AFM we cleaned the garage out and I was so very hopeful that Id find some baby stuff....nope. one tiny box. I literally got rid of everything. Plus now that we know he's a boy, none of the girls clothes I've kept will be used haha. So we're taking all of the kid stuff and girls clothes we don't need and taking them to Once Upon a Child tomorrow. Whatever money we get we are using to buy clothes and stuff there. :happydance: can't wait to go shopping!


----------



## baby D

Still, I don't know about will power -- j just hate spending money on tests to have AF arrive 5 mins later &#128514;


----------



## gigglebox

Awww bummer Still! Although there is a bit of fun to be had buying all new things...even used stuff, it's fun ! 

J i forgot to ask, how's the cm looking? Did it go fertile for either of your windows?

Babyd i'll be over here hoping you cave and test tomorrow :blish:


----------



## baby D

Gig you are a terrible influence!! &#128561;&#128514;


----------



## StillPraying

It's a ton of fun and i don't mind second hand for most things (except shoes, that's a no for me). And a lot of times they have new stuff unopened or with tags! I'm just feeling a little overwhelmed like we have nothing lol 

BabyD totally don't blame you.


----------



## shaescott

J I'm confused, it was 58 degrees? Don't you live in Florida? Up in New England it hit 85 today... 

Dobs congrats on V day!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so miserable :cry: I feel so run down. :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs :( are you under the weather? You should be in the sweet spot now :/

So ladies...no judging but I have a new money scheme I'm testing out. I'm trying my hand at (wait for it) ..... Furry art :haha: it should be interesting! I'm working on a painting now and made a new ebay account. People will drop some money on their fetishes.....I hope! I'm not doing anything too crazy/sexual...just suggestive. Since I'm not a furry I had to do some research on it today and omg, the things I learned! 

So how did this happen, you might ask? There was someone on craigslist looking for a furry artist to do commissions. I checked ebay and looks like there's a niche to be filled...so we'll see! Funny thing is I sketch women a lot, and I love painting animals...so this seems like a natural progression :haha:

Omg pregnancy insomnia is real. I don't even miss sleep at this point. Except in the middle of the day when I seem to need it most but can't get it.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs....what is furry art?


----------



## DobbyForever

... my coworkers want to call 55-75% on a project a B ...

I can't even. Like I just can't.

Gigs I have a killer headache. Idk what's going on but I just feel like absolute shot. Luckily I'm two minimum days away from spring break

Sorry for not responding but yup headache is real


----------



## DobbyForever

Is it bad I totally know what furry is :rofl: too cartoony for me, but I'm not opposed to playing dress up


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* :-k I'm not sure about cm near /on cd13 as I literally had an F* it attitude at the start of this cycle lol. If you recall I hadn't even started a new chart, and had to backtrack notes to even start this one:haha:
I didn't check cm/cp at all really. 
The only cm I am sure of is where you see the green on my chart. Hubs and I had spent all eve/night building that dog kennel, and I felt a gush and had to go inside to wipe - sorry semi TMI lol. The same night I noticed my cervix was WIDE open:huh:
The next day is when I noticed it was clear watery cm, and got a "donation" from hubs.
And NO BD tonight as hubs pissed me off by cancelling our date night/movie night literally as I was about to drive to the theater from mom's to meet him :growlmad:
I was looking forward to it since my life is constant dog shuffling lately, and tomoro the AC guys come back to finish some work inside- jy - nothing like listening to all the dogs yap at strangers, and having to keep yelling QUIET for a few hours...
Then I have to bake at least 50 small Portuguese Pastries for a pot luck hubs is having at work thursday...Oh and did I mention ALL these chihuahuas are crawling with fleas??? Just noticed them ystrdy on one of the girls, and now they ALL have fleas as they sleep together, so yet another hectic dog day in store, as i am SURE they will be a pain to wash/dry

*Shae*:haha: I love how people think it doesn't get cold here. It was in the 50's in the early morning, but hot as Hell by afternoon. That's our typical "winter"
This year has been VERY mild. I don't think we have had a day under say 62 for the high ONCE??
We have had scattered overnights in the 40's, but not more than say 2 days in a row- Most years we get a week at a time with say Highs in the 60's overnights in the 30's- low 40's. Heck we have been in the uper 20's here in central FL. Whatever we have, North FL will be at least 10-15 degrees colder:shock:
I am not a fan of cold, so no idea how you ladies up North do it!!


----------



## baby D

Loving the art idea gigs!

Dobs I use something called forehead for my killer headaches when pregnant. It's like a stick thing you rub on. Smells all herbally. A bit like Vicks. Do you have anything like that that might offer you some relief! Thank goodness for spring break! I'm on mine now!

As for me, temp has stayed the same today rather than dropping. I'm now either officially late for AF if I ovulated when ff gave the crosshairs or I'm on the day when spotting is most likely to begin (if I ovulated a bit later) I'm soooooo nervous!


----------



## kittykat7210

I personally think the furry thing is super weird, I watched a CSI episode once that it was in. Good for you gigs finding a niche though!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## JLM73

*Kit* LOL as soonn as I reas Furry I thought of that CSI episode :rofl:

*Gigs* You ABSOLUTELY can cha-CHING off fetish art! And your talent is amazing, so no doubt you WILL do very well!:thumbup:

afm .67 temp rise today, so I am now back where I was after the cd13 O where I got CHs. If temp stays up FF will def relocate my CHs from cd13 temp drop to cd 19 or 20
:-k Either way I BD ON cd 13 which would be Oday presumably
And I also BD cd18 AM, which would = O-1 or O-2 :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, while I personally think the furry fetish is disgusting and downright creepy, I commend you for your idea to make money off of the fetish. It's a good idea, and I bet you'll be good at any style you try.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hehehe, furries. Not for me, but I'm defo of the opinion that what consenting adults get up to between themselves is no concern of mine. I know much much worse that goes on. Good for you for spotting a niche!

Dobs 55% a B? That's barely a pass where I come from! &#128561;

Had my appointment. The consultant looked at me as if I'd grown a second head when I told her a c-section was already booked for next week. So needless to say that is now cancelled, and I've just to come in and get his position checked next Wednesday. He's currently lying perfect, so if he's the same again next week, we proceed as normal. If he's flipped next week, I'll get admitted to hospital but nothing will happen until after due date and nothing is set. I feel much happier about it &#128522;


----------



## shaescott

Dobs anything under a 60 was an F for me in school. And a 75 was a C. That's definitely bull crap.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I get furry fetish though. It's a ramped up version of furry handcuffs (texture play) and anonymous sex. You assume a character. No different than wearing costume lingerie or going to a swingers party/sex club. It's not a beastiality thing. I hope it pans out gigs!

Shae and Ms right I just don't get it. I was like ffs I can't be the only one who thinks this is bull

Baby d killing me go test!!!

Ms yay for good positioning! I hope he stays that way!!!

J have you ever Oed that late though?

I feel betterish lol


----------



## baby D

Lol Dobs!! I can't! I seriously couldn't bare seeing a bfn! Latest my period likely to arrive is Friday. Though fertility friend puts it due yesterday &#128561;


----------



## gigglebox

StillPraying said:


> Gigs....what is furry art?

So a furry is evidently anyone who identifies as like an animal human half breed. It isn't always sexual...some people keep it clean. But there is a sex culture there, and it involves dressing up in things like raccoon masks and paw gloves and tails...then sex, obviously. And there are evidently furry orgies called fur piles. I learned other lingo but can't remember it right now...

Anywho, furry art is just a depiction of the anthropomorphic animals. Basically animals with human characteristics, like human eyes and posture. The painting i'm working on is a fox person in a garter belt :haha:

Shae "disgusting" is a strong word! I honestly think it's one of the tamer fetishes. No one's getting hurt, and it's not really about banging out animals as some people think. 

Heck, some people may think you are down right filthy for the whole back door stuff ;)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I didn't mean it to be offensive to you. To me personally, it seems disgusting. And I actually do think anal is kinda gross. There are indeed many worse fetishes, and I agree that consenting adults can do whatever.


----------



## Cppeace

I came back to kinky talk... Really now lol

Furries have been explained pretty well. Yes, Furries aren't into bestiality. Mostly they just identify with the animal inside and try to express it on the outside. Like any other fetish people take it to different extremes. 
There are much weirder fetishes. (I have a wide variety of friends and I, as always, research a ton when something catches my interest. ) I haven't particularly got a fetish myself. I'm just very open minded and easy going.
Furry art could be very neat. :)


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs Okay it's NOT a form of bestiality, I was too afraid to Google:haha: disgusting is a pretty strong word....weird yes, but when I hear disgusting with sex I think bestiality, pedophilia, or the involvement of other body fluids (blood, pee, etc). Personally i do find anal disgusting but I'm of the same mind as MS, what you do in the bedroom is no ones business unless it involves children or actual animals :thumbup: hope you make some money off it gigs!

Dobs....that Right there is why I started bawling when I realized my only option for kindergarten for dd1 is a Ca public school!

BabyD you are talking to the forum of compulsive testers lol and what are these headache things you speak of?

MS so glad it's cancelled! I think waiting it out a little longer is a much better option. So glad this consultant isn't rushing into things. So right now he is in the right position?

Anyone have plans for Easter/Passover/Resurrection Sunday whatever version you celebrate? Any traditions? I love traditions :) 

AFM....waiting on DH so we can go to Once Upon a Child :happydance: really considering asking him to stay with the girls so I can go by myself....he always rushes me with shopping and I hate it lol


----------



## baby D

Haha still! Yes I know -- I thought I would be a chronic tester but I'm too wuss to see a bfn &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

They are literally called 4head. A couple of inches long and you run it on your forehead and back of next to relieve headache. They smell all menthol and giveca cool, tingly relief &#128516;


----------



## StillPraying

Omg where do you get them?! I get so many headaches and I hate taking tylenol.


----------



## baby D

Well I'm UK and get them from a chemist or supermarket. Where are you?


----------



## StillPraying

In the US lol I'll have to try Amazon and see


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you'd have to try a bit harder to offend me ;) I thought you had experimented with the back door stuff, that's why I brought it up as an example. 

Still, I agree, to each their own! Thanks for the encouragement, lord knows I need to make extra cash now that I'm too inhibited to do my paint classes :( We'll see how it goes.

That headache stuff sounds like the "head on" med. remember those annoying commercials? They made me so angry I never wanted to buy the product lol.


----------



## baby D

Ha gigs I get the same over ridiculous adverts! Makes me mad!


----------



## Cppeace

Just repeating the same few words over and over... those were the head on commercials.


----------



## StillPraying

I never really watch t.v. so I don't know the commercial, but most of them annoy me anyway. I especially hate viahra/tampon/etc commercials. Stop trying to make a period look like a good time and act like ED is not embarrassing for men. 

I did my first shopping trip for boy clothes!! :happydance:


----------



## JLM73

*Still* TOTALLY agree on those type commercials- WTF with all the huge smiles and practically skipping along on the damn Tampon commercials??
OK...I def HATE pads and prefer tampons, but I'm pretttttty sure there is this other thing...BLEEDING from the Vajay...NOT making me smile and skip along the sidewalk:growlmad:

And the last Cialis ( ED med) commercial I saw, this sexy hot ass woman is gettin ready for her man, and laying all sexy on the bed as she explains how GREAT this med is, and the side effects :saywhat:
WTF is sexy about SIDE EFFECTS???
Not to mention, you NEVER see a man in the commercial!!

Rant over lol

I posted a LOOOONG vid on my channel updating everything we have done lately including my newest hair color ( which I left on over 24 hrs :rofl:)
It's the first time I have used a "Splat" hair color kit.. I skipped the bleaching as my hair was nearly blonde...lookin like a damn Palomino horse :haha: so I just used the "color stain" bottle....which if you watch the vid, you know why it was in over 24 hrs ...serious helmet hair!:shock:
BUT I think the color came out great. It's called Berry Blast- looks like a mix between a fuchsia and a lilac...basically deeper than fuchsia, so a bit darker than the bright pink I did before. ( damn just had to look up how to spell fuchsia :rofl:)
Pics below of the Pink I did before, and Berry Blast :-k Kinda prefer the hot pink now that I see it again :rofl:
*Pink from a few months ago*

*New Berry Blast Color*


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post about being selfish

I totally bought myself a tiara today for my baby shower :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs lol a tiara? Can't say I've seen that one before :rofl: you must share pics. When is your shower?

J yeah it's right there with the woman discussing constipation with her husband. Wtf? Wow that first pink is BRIGHT!!! The new one is def more purpley-pink. You left it on 24 hours?!


----------



## Cppeace

Like the new color, J. 
Dob, I wanna see your queen for a day pic too 

Afm: 4dpo supposedly and putting out more creamy/lotiony cm than normal this early into the tww. Also feeling very sleepy, feeling pangs and pressure and a minor back ache.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I have tried back door stuff, I just hate it, and think it's gross. I probably tried 2 or 3 times before deciding it was definitely the stuff of nightmares and I was not gonna warm up to it. I'm pretty vanilla I guess. But I think that any consenting adults can do whatever they please in the bedroom, whether I think it's gross or not. I'm personally for me okay with fuzzy handcuffs, not cuz of the fuzzy sensation though, but because non-fuzzy handcuffs hurt like hell. Or at least that's what I've been told. I'd also love to try massage oils/candles, and some tame toys. I'm just freaked out by the intense BDSM stuff. I understand some domination and submission, and I don't think furry handcuffs count as S/M. What bothers me about S/M is that you're turned on by inflicting pain on someone you care about, or pain being inflicted on you by someone you care about. I do think though that as long as nobody is seriously injured, you do what you please in the privacy of your own home.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tiara says mother to be and sash says mommy to be. It was like $10 altogether lol. My mom was not amused because she wanted to buy it. Whoops. Shower is in one month and 8 days
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9760.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_9761.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

J I like the hot pink but I also like this new pink.

Peace woot! And great timing, too. Fxed!

Still exciting! What'd you buy? What'd you buy?!

Doing a new art thing tomorrow where kids use oil pastels to color in parts of a picture then paint over it. Wish me luck. lol but minimum day plus PE prep!!! Woot woot!


----------



## JLM73

*Still*:blush: yea...over 24 hrs lol. It was just the staining ( coloring) portion of the pkg since my hair was already bleached out. So no harm other than it dried hard as a turtle shell on my head :haha:
Basically I did the color and they recommended 30 min to an hour, and for thick hair an adtl 30 mins.
Wellll...I was in a rush and left it on 30 mins thinking SURELY as light and thin as my hair is I would have the color...NOPE:nope:
I basically got PINK:huh:
Soooo....being in a rush at mom's house to get DS rdy for his dad to pick him up, I went outside with pink wet hair. When I came back in I was in a rush to get back to my hubby's house, sooo I figured let me use the 2nd half of the bottle ( keep in mind I have an undercut shave, so I have half as much as a full head of hair kinda= don't need to use the full bottle) So I put the 2nd half of the bottle on, then drove to hub's house- an hour drive, and thought that I would wash it out when I got there ...NOPE again. Had much shuffling and rearranging of the new chis, new collars to help control them better, and I brought more crates so they each have 1.
That turned into hubs hurting his knee a bit and going to bed early, so I was stuck doing ALL 8 dogs soloo for the final outing at 11pm:growlmad:
I HATE going to bed with wet hair ( no idea how those of you that do it, do it ugh) So I figured I would wash it in the a.m.
NOPE lol more dog issues with the biter, and shuffling, grocery shopping making dinner etc etc. Sooo it wasn't until the next day AFTER picking DS up again from school, that I was able to wash it out at mom's house :rofl:
I must say, when I rinsed it the 2nd time, very little dye came out compared to the 1st time lol Guess it REALLLLy soaked in hehe

*CP* ooooh! I love when a cycle goes different than normal! Makes me feel more hopeful:thumbup:

*Shae*:haha: you cracked me up with "the stuff of nightmares" lol

*Dobs* I def see all the ladies having bachelorette parties here wearing Tiaras AND the sash with some saying on it, as if they were in pagents...no one looks twice:shrug: so why not- go for it! Queen for a day thing hehe, cuz once baby comes everyone wil focus on him !


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I was like fts all about me for a day lol. As a middle child that doesn't happen often lol

I'm also just exhausted thinking about your night lol


----------



## StillPraying

J that is amazing. I'm pretty sure if I did that my hair would fall out :rofl: 

Dobs those are too cute! I love it. Did you do a registry? And yay for short day tomorrow!

Shae BDSM is....complicated. But the pain inflicted is not just about hurting the person. You don't have to be a masochist to be into BDSM. I've never tried backdoor stuff. Just not me. Lol

Peace I hope the symptoms mean something!

Dd2 is being adorable watching Blues Clues and she is very much interacting, especially when he asks where Blue is and she screams "HINE YEW!" (Behind you):cloud9: I'm craving a Burger King crispy chicken sandwich so bad and dh refused to stop and let me get one! I want it so bad. 
These are what I bought: I was so amazed I found a PANTHERS onesie, DH is a huge Panthers fan lol
 



Attached Files:







20170412_151232_opt.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

I did. Mostly at brus for the reward of getting a percentage back, completion coupon, and easy returns. Plus it's really close to everyone. I also registered things I couldn't find at brus on Amazon. Only had 8 things. Friend bought one and I used the gift card to buy out the rest.

Backside stuff is dumb lol. I get nothing out of it. Idk why guys like it so much. All I can think about is how I miss the ex who let me anal douche first because I keep picturing them pulling out covered in shit. The other day I was laughing so hard cuz I was like what if you fart SO HARD it pushes him out :rofl: and like you gotta shower before and after. So much work. Lol

I can't comment on bdsm cuz y'all know SO and I do it out of need for control over traumatic experiences. Dunno why anybody else does it.

Boo for not getting your sandwich :( and how cute is your daughter?! Does she know btw? I forgot. Didn't the original BC guy turn out to be a pedo bear? Broke my heart

Moooooooooose!!!! Idk why but I love moose boy clothes lol and love the panthers onesie!


----------



## JLM73

*Still* Tell yer hubby that the old wivetale says I f you deny a pregnant woman something, you will get a sty in yer eye :trouble:
WTH?? I'm not even preggo and I would LOVE a BK crispy chick sandwich right now!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- love the new hair. I think the bright pink is cool too. I've never dyed my hair cool colors because I've always had jobs that interact with outside people somehow (since I was 16) so I've always had to be responsible but now that I'm a SAHM I kinda want to do something cool. But then again I'm lazy and won't keep up on it. Haha plus box stuff I hate so I'd want to get it professionally done and I'm also cheap... so there's that lol

Dobs- I lthink be your tiara. I'm jealous I didn't have one. Lol 

Still- so much cute stuff! I love my little boys clothes. Sometimes I wish I had the cute girly stuff but I feel like the boys outfits are so much more laid back and if they don't match oh well haha 

RE sexual stuff. I can honestly say it took DH and I a few years to be really open with each other but now we're totally open and pretty much try new stuff all the time. It's kinda amazing. As for back door sometimes I like it sometimes I'm like ya whateve. We did it a lot when I was really pregnant and it actually felt better then (don't know why) but it turns out DH always wanted to because he thought he would hurt the babies. Say what?!! We aren't in high school and you knew that wasn't possible. Oh well though. 
I feel like I'm rambling. I'm so tired. Twins are exhausting. Kids are exhausting. During the week I'm basically a single mom. I do every single thing by myself because of DHs hours. He leaves at 3am gets home at 7ish pm.


----------



## wookie130

J- Love the pink hair!

Dobby- LOL @ the tiara!!! I think it's a cute idea.

Shae- Yeah...backdoor stuff. I'm not a fan, either.

Still- Cute finds for your BOY!!!! I love shopping for my son. Little boy clothes have improved greatly over the past several years.

Green- Kids ARE exhausting. I'm sorry to report that it gets more exhausting once they become ambulatory (i.e. walking/running), etc. Then the real circus begins. Do you have anyone who can give you a break once and a while? Twins have got to be tough.

AFM- My doppler arrived yesterday, and like an idiot, I tried using it. Of course, I couldn't pick up the hb...lol. I have also learned that I have a retroverted uterus, so that will make it tougher too. I have never been able to find a hb before 10/11 weeks at home, though. I am up right now in the middle of the night, wondering if I'm going to puke...I'm very nauseous, and have a headache. I just feel so icky, and I want to sleep. Blahhhh.


----------



## baby D

J, love the hair! Love it! Really suits you! I like the brighter pink too!

Dobs, you will smash the 'baby shower' look with those! Awesome! Want a pic of you in then for sure!

CP, those signs sound really promising! Implantation maybe?

AFM, slight temp rise this morning. Still no spotting. FF has me two days late for af now but holding off for tomorrow just incase i ovulated a couple of days late.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry you feel yucky Wooks. Morning sickness is one of the hardest things about pregnancy for me.

Still - nice haul! 

J - I like the hot pink look, as we know (though my roots are half the length of my hair now so shows how long since I dyed it) but the berry is cool.

Dobs, I'm in total agreeance about making it a day about you. Once the baby is out, everyone switches to asking about him! 

BDSM is complicated, as has already been said. Most sexual matters are, when you get to thinking about it. On a purely physical level, pain releases endorphins which are addictive and increase the pleasure feeling. I don't know many people for whom it's a desire to hurt or be hurt (humiliation, yes, but that's a different matter) if done in the context of a relationship or for sexual purposes, and not for payment.

Backdoor can feel fricking amazing under the right circumstances and with enough lube. Very different kind of orgasm.

We're 14 years into the relationship and started off fairly adventurous, but even then, some of the deepest and darkest fantasies have only been talked about in the last year or so. Even just saying some things aloud, whether they're ever acted on or not (some things I reckon are better left in your imagination), is super liberating and sex was the best it's ever been for me til pregnancy came along and killed it :haha: looking forward to getting back into it without this belly getting in the way!


----------



## JLM73

:coffee: another temp rise today for me by .2 :dance:, so it looks like cd19/20
was O day.

:-k someone asked if I ever O'd this late- only on the clomid cycles.
Pre Clomid I was O on cd13 like 95% of the time:shrug:
This is my 1st non Clomid cycle, so I figure it is just my body needing to get back to it's own pattern , like when you come off BC pills.
Hell, msybe Clomid 4 cycles in a row will permanently change my O day :shrug:
Will be confusing to know what my LP will be then if it has!

Backdoor- hubs and I have tinkered...I am NOT a fan in general due to all the pre/post clean like* Dob* said, AND the fact that you can't be playing in the backyard then jump right back into the frontyard- tho Porn makes it look like you can - BACTERIA!!!! not the same type in back as up front!
With all my exes we may have tried ONCE and I was like ew- feels like you have to poo, and it's going in and out :haha:

Now I will also say hubs and I are adventurous, so we've tried a few things back there and I agree with *M&S*- it is frickin amazing in the right ways- meaning each woman can get pleasurable sensation from diff types of stimulation there.
So it's DEF not a regular thing for us, but we have figured out certain things that feel great when combined with other things :winkwink:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh god the worst is when they finish in there and you have to go "shit" it out :rofl: to each there own though. If you can get it to feel good I'm jelly. MS, right there with you. Ready to not be preggo and go back to my kinky sex.

J interesting theory on the o day change. So bizarre your temp would be up five days if that wasn't o on the 13th.

Lol green I pretend I have pregnancy hemorrhoids to avoid anal :rofl: sorry you are exhausted. I feel like a single mom with SO not going to classes or helping out. The only (only I am so ungrateful lol) he does is give me massages and get food if I'm exhausted. But yeah I'll be carting baby to daycare when I leave for work and he gets home at 6:30. So doing a lot alone. But yesterday he was speaking French to my belly cuz I told him I want him to speak French to the baby the other day and the Canadiens were on. He was like honneeeey get in here so my son can hear our national anthem :rofl: I got really off topic lol

Wookie I'm glad you aren't stressing over the Doppler because you know how it goes :hugs:

Baby d for serious I can't even. Like if we were friends you would find hpts in every room with a barrage of did you test yet texts 

6 hours til spring break!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

baby d, 4 dpo is too early for actual implantation but could just be a body preparing for it if anything. 

My temp just keeps going up apparently.

As for Anal- I personally like it, but I made sure I experimented solo before allowing a guy to do it to make sure I like it. I personally like most things to do with sex which is why it's sad that my guy has no natural drive. I'm very open to trying most things as long as it doesn't hurt - I don't find pain arousing at all. 

It still is blowing my mind that someone was brash enough to walk in my front yard and steal a freshly planted raspberry plant. What the heck...


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs aww that's cute he wanted him to hear the national anthem lol I'm jelly or your spring break! And no the original blues guy was not a pedo...hard to keep track with all of the cartoon people ending up being total pedos...like the original Elmo guy :( 

J I'm confused, are you thinking you already Od, but just late? I would think the Clomid definitely could have thrown it off, maybe it will go back to normal next cycle.

MS when's your next check on babys position?

BabyD please say you're going to test tomorrow! 

Wookie it's good that you already know you may not find the hb till later, prevents some of the panic in sure. 

Mrsg sorry you're basically single momming it, your dh has some long hours! 

I wish I could post videos, id post the video of the girls breaking the pinata to find out the gender lol it was super cute. I wound up going and getting my own BK sandwhich....so delicious :haha:


----------



## baby D

Ha ha Dobs! Trust me it's taking EVERY ounce of willpower I have not to test ... I even made OH do the supermarket shop today because I knew if I went, I'd cave in and buy one &#128514;

I'm just really not wanting to see a bfn &#128561;


----------



## StillPraying

BabyD why does your ticker thing say you're 2DPO?

Peace....someone stole a RASPBERRY PLANT?! WTF?! who the hell does that?!


----------



## baby D

Oh that's old! My cycles must have fell out of sink with it -- I very ftim 28 to 31 days &#128516;


----------



## StillPraying

I was so confused haha! So what CD are you on then?


----------



## baby D

So I'm on CD 28. I average 29 but can be as low as 27 and high as 31. BUT I think my Luteal Phase is always 11 days. I've charted since Christmas and it's been 11 days each cycle so I guess it's when I actually ovulate that varies. This cycle my LP is currently 14 days....


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, Still. I planted 2 blackberries, 2 new grapes and a raspberry plant around 3 weeks ago. Went out to check on how they were all doing Monday and the only one that was planted in front of the house, as opposed to the side of the house and all I found was the hole it was planted in. No digging marks, no sign of the plant having been discarded just a hole. Someone walked in my yard grabbed the plant and yanked it out as it hadn't had time to root in yet. I hate having neighbors. I miss living in the country so freaking much!


----------



## gigglebox

I missed all the fun back door talk! :haha: omg shae, stuff of nightmares, lol! 
We do it on occasion, but rarely and only if I feel clean enough. And then it's enjoyable, and then as soon as we're done I regret it, lol. Not so comfy back there afterward...maybe because it's not a regular thing for us. Regardless, the ol' hemmies have ensured nothing of that nature will be happenning again ANY time soon! 

And I agree, I can't wait to have this baby out for normal sex again. Y'all don't understand. We're several times a week-ers when there isn't a giant watermelon between us. I think I've had sex once in the past month. Not because I don't want to, but because it's physically painful/uncomfortable. And now we're at the point where we jokingly call it "pity sex" :haha: this sounds horrible...but hubs is not attracted to my giant body, so we joke he bones me out of pity hahahahhah

Ok, tmi stuff out of the way...

Dobs, the tiara will be so cute! I hope you share a pic. Can't believe the shower is coming up so soon! And ahhhhhhh by the time you have it I'll probably have a baby to hold, instead of one crushing my internals. 

J, I like the hair but I concur the pink was better ;) probably should rest it a bit before dying it again though!

Green do you have any reinforcements for sitters? You need some you time, girl. If no one is around, can you swing daycare one day a week? Then you can have some time to yourself.

Cpp, wtf? Who steals a bush?! I would be livid, especially since raspberries are one of my faves.


----------



## gigglebox

But for real guys, this PGP crap is crap. I aggravated it even worse yesterday after chasing some damn ducks that got into the garden and were digging through it and eating seeds :growlmad: my dr was literally like, "walk easy and no uneven terrain" and I'm like, OK GONNA GO RUN IN THE YARD NOW THANKSBYE.

Those first couple steps after standing up...o...m...g. So painful.

P.s. Did I mention doc is guesstimating baby at 7lbs already?


----------



## Cppeace

Well as it was only about a foot tall and just coming out of dormancy it wasn't very bushy but yeah I dunno what the heck they were thinking or why someone would do it. I was trying to grow it primarily for the leaves for teas but I'm sure I would have found some sort of use for the berries. I plan to mostly to jellies and wines with most of the berries I'm growing.


----------



## JLM73

Sooo ....chihuahua struggles...

*STRUGGLE 1*
3 of 4 females are in heat...1 is receptive to the male as of ystrdy,but he is not being assertive and gives up quickly... so i have been putting the honeymooners in a very large crte together and hoping he gets it together.
Well that create is in the dig room... there isa gate to keep the others in there when not on the couch with us...i put them in there,cpl hours later,i go to let them out, abs my poor boot Vinnie is alone in the big crate and all the girls on the huge dog pillow:huh:???
I know getn old but ummm....:-k
So after the outing, everyone was placed in separate crates except the honeymooners, so no need for the baby gate to keep them in the room...I fill all their bowls, come out to finish watching Netflix, and there she is, sitting in my spot on the couch! WTF:saywhat:!?!
Frickin Houdini dog!
Then i notice this

But it is only a3" gap! And she has the biggest applehead of all the chis i have ever owned! 
Bent the bars back some and problem solved...

STRUGGLE 2
It took me 15 mins to type that story...


----------



## StillPraying

J haha houdini....hope you can get your honeymooners to make some babies :dog: lol

Peace that is just bizarre. Seriously, who steals a plant?!

Gigs sorry you're in pain but I totally cracked up over "OK GONNA GO RUN IN THE YARD NOW THANKSBYE" Sorry you're only getting pity sex, my husband gets like that when I get all ginormous too :( So depressing. 

BabyD so are you waiting until CD31 to test?

AFM...sometimes people make certain comments that you KNOW are directed at you and are truly just so offensive it makes you want to scream. totally had that happen to me last night/yesterday....and I really just want to scream. But being the adult that I am, I just ignore it and keep scrolling.....


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace whhhhhaaaaatttt?! Who does that?! Raspberries are amaze balls 

Gigs I hear you. SO will still do me but his heart isn't in it. It's mutual pity sex. We haven't done it all week. Plus I can't see my bag so I have to let it grow super long to wax. Round two is tomorrow. Seriously can't believe how close you are!!! There will definitely be pics. Was it you who had a 9 lber first time round?

J lmfao about the needy dogs not letting you type. My sheltie does that. Dude how did the bars bend?! Did she like monster her way out?!

Still what happened?! I'm nosey lol

Afm spring break. My boss tried to get me to work four days over break..... busy day tomorrow: DMV, doctor, wax. Monday I have a dentist appointment and am going to organize the stuff I stored in the nursery. I'm going to try TRY to install the chair rail and paint Tuesday. Terrified lol


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: that's for you Dobs, a sympathic pity sex pity party hug.

Yes, I had a 9lb 2oz baby. I think someone here has me beat though...? Makes me feel better though, like if this one is born at any time he'll probably be just fine. Actually tomorrow marks when they will no longer stop my labor should I got into it early...but most likely this baby will go over due. Which is fine. I'm hoping he has a 5/13 (anniversary) birthday. But watch him be a cinco de mayo baby lol

Still, that's so annoying! I've had that happen to me. A friend of mine got really butt hurt that I didn't invite her kids to my kid's bday party last year. Our kids baaaarely hang out! She vague posted how she was offenses on Facebook :roll: then she private messaged me a couple days later. I like her! But it was not my birthday! This year I put a disclaimer out there that we were keeping it small and to not be offended if you're not invited. Silly that I have to do that as an adult but whatevs.

So what happened to you?


----------



## Cppeace

My neighbors are jerks for sure. Someone trespasses repeatedly through our back pasture. Sometimes they just bend the wire some and sometimes they totally take down the fence. This last time they did it they pulled down an entire corner of our fence. Leaving a 50 foot hole for my horse to go in and out. They literally pulled up fence posts and broke the corner post. We had to replace it all on Monday.


----------



## DobbyForever

High school never ends

Gigs awww. My boss' daughter can't get induced at a week late because her baby is measuring small so the doctor refuses to do it until at least another week. I really hope I don't have complications. SO will not handle being told no well. Depends on my mood. But yeah crazy to know you're physically good to go! Eeeee

Peace serious jerks. That's insane! Electric fence time? Lol jk kinda. What about installing home security and involving cops? Or is it not worth it


----------



## Cppeace

As it's just basic trespassing and slight damage to fences and such the only trouble they would get in is a possible fine. With electric fence after the first time, if they have any "farmy" knowledge they would know they can ground the wire out and just tear it down. I want to put up a dang wall but it would cost like 10k.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm like super passed for you. I'm sorry. But you never know when the fine is a lot to some people. I had my neighbor fined $75 twice for feeding stray cats in front of my house and she moved her food bowl to the other side of the complex. I'm a b*. I have zero tolerance lol


----------



## Cppeace

Depending on how jackass the people doing this are,they could strike back at me by hurting my horse or really damaging something. To catch these trespassers I'd have to invest probably $300 or so in cameras to see them and then file charges. I'd rather just do things like plant super spiny plants or put a bunch of wasp hives back there or something.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Yeah that's so poopy. Sorry :(. I just can't believe people can destroy property like that no poops given


----------



## Cppeace

Yep. I can't believe it either.It's bad enough if you want to trespass to short cut or do their drug deals or whatever they are doing but it's not that hard to undue a couple wires and then redo them when done. If they did that I'd never know and have no reason to care.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. =\. Hope karma kicks them in the butt


----------



## Cppeace

Once I figure out what I'm doing they will regret their next attempt at trespassing. I'm a very vindictive when need be.


----------



## shaescott

Wait Still what happened? I'm trying to remember if I said anything that could be interpreted as rude now cuz I don't trust myself :rofl: though I figure it wasn't me, I hope not at least.


----------



## FutureMrs

Bump update for you ladies!

Gigs baby girl measured in at 7.3 at my ultrasound last Friday so I feel you, I wasn't afraid of the delivery until then and now I am terrified lol! I've had a feeeling I'll go late as well but everyone around me seems to think we will go a week early so we shall see!

J love the hair pink! 

BabyD can't wait to see your test!

Hope everyone else is well :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2720.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Looking good future! That bump is really coming along. Well if there's one thing I know about people making guesses on baby stuff...they have a 50/50 chance of being right on most things and they love to pat themselves on the back when they're right! I'm guilty of it too :blush: Regardless...looks like the race between us is on! And now our babies are competing for size :haha: i have an ultrasound next friday to get a beter guesstimate on size. In the mean time, maybe we can gloat/earn bitching rights that we had to carry a full term size baby around a month longer that most :haha:

Cpp, just curious but is it possible your fence is beyond the property line? Or on an easement?


----------



## JLM73

*Future*:cloud9: You look great! And wow time flies!!

I will def prob stick to hot pink ...splat has 1. I can't get a good pic, but my hair is straight up PURPLE, like Crayola:haha:

*Gigs and Dobs* sorry about pity:sex:
IF and when I ever get prego, I have a feeling my hubs will be that odd dude attracted to me when huge :rofl:
He has this thing now where e says his fave part is just above my c sect scar...the lil pooch area :huh::roll:

*CP* :growlmad: WTF???
I am SUPER protective of my property no matter where we live and so is hubs- we would be out there with some kind of trail cam, or sensor alarm then "greet" them with shotguns/rifles :rofl:

Since you don't mind it so long as they replace the fence...perhaps a few signs saying that:shrug:
Like " Dear Trespassing Rude ass neighbor, Please replace fencing after you illegally remove it so my beloved horse doesn't get out...Thx!" ( Insert huge :thumbup: on sign):haha:

*Still* yes I am sure I O'd- I've never had an an=ov cycle thankfully, I just think either I O'd late ( cd19/20 instead of the usual cd13 OR I O'd both on cd13 and cd19/20 - which is less likely but looking at the chart that looks possible:shrug


----------



## StillPraying

Aawww future you are just gaaawjus!!!!

Peace that's seriously ridiculous. I hope you can find some kind of cruel way to deter them :thumbup: I like the wasps idea...or cactus maybe...thorn bushes or something lol

Gigs that's just....wow yeah highschool never ends.

My incident was on another thread, after i had shared about my fears regarding gender disappointment and then again when I shared photos of the boy clothes I bought there were repeated comments of "gender stereotyping before the baby is even born" and "being happy whether baby is a boy or girl"......lol Kay. Cuz thats not directed at me.


----------



## gigglebox

Gender stereotyping? Oh that burns my biscuits! I know some people prefer gender neutral stuff, but honestly, I can't stand getting the questioning look of strangers and them asking, "how old is it?" Much rather have my obviously a boy boy and let him decide what he wants to wear when he's old enough to do so.

Sanctimommmy crap drives me crazy!

And gender disappointment is real. I'm glad for those that are never affected by it but hate when those people can't fathom other moms actually caring.

Grrrrrr.

End rant.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well SO is not in love with the fat stores building up. Neither am I. He did say that once he moved in and was on board that he couldn't keep his hands off me. Which sucked cuz sex was so painful. Idk if it's a pheromone or hormone thing but he was like yeah I just want to hold you or sex you every minute. But now I'm tired, he's tired. We just do it to do it. It's so vanilla right now.

And lol right like hey please just put the fenc back when you're done thaaaanks :rofl:

Future I second everyone else you look stunning!!! Excited to see who is first hehe. And people do love to guess lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm a sociology major and I love gender stereotypes lol. Fts do you. Ignore them


----------



## StillPraying

Oooohh shae no it definitely wasn't you lol 

Gigs yeah I was just like....kay. especially because the comments weren't too me...more in a passive aggressive underhanded kind of way.

Dobs I just don't understand why they are bad? Guess what, my oldest girl was dressed in pink and did ballet. Her fav colors now are blue and magenta and she wants to be a superhero princess marine. Having her in pink and buying her baby dolls did not alter her personality.


----------



## Cppeace

Nope Gigs My property is clearly defined and aligns perfectly with the zoning info I was given. The original fence is over 50years old. Houses border it on all sides but the little old lady who lived here before us didn't keep up the fence and just kept her horse in the small area the last 2 years she was here. We patched up the fence so Diamond could have the full 2+ acres to run in. The douchebags who live to the left of our property just got used to crossing our property whenever they wanted and didn't like the fact that we fixed the fence. At first we'd just find some wires undone and it was no big deal but they are getting steadily more destructive to the fence. So many of the things I think of doing to booby trap the area would get me arrested. It's sad that they have the right to trespass more than I have teh right to stop them.


----------



## shaescott

I don't think there's anything wrong with putting a girl in pink and a boy in blue. I grew up in overalls and never wore dresses and the first time I saw a dress at a store it was a pink frilly dress and I was like "I WANT THIS", like I wanted the girly stuff even though I had been raised neutral. I did play with legos, and trains too, but mostly with barbies in a dollhouse. A study was done on monkeys where they left out both girl and boy toys and saw which gender monkey preferred which gender toy, and the vast majority picked a toy meant for their gender. 

Anyway, as a baby, you can dress them however you want. As they get older, I think it's good to let them try activities from both gender stereotypes, like let girls play sports and let boys try dance. I want my kids to try a bunch of stuff to see what they like best. I don't care what gender it's meant for. But when I'm picking out their clothes, the girls are getting adorable hair bows and headbands and dresses, and the boys are getting adorable bow ties (for pictures) and dinosaur shirts etc.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and Future, you and your bump are both gorgeous!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol and J I didn't mind before they literally ripped up and threw t posts around and broke a $30 wooden corner post. I care now. I am going to stop them one way or the other at this point. I've considered digging a moat, bear traps, Somehow making a quicksand area... It's on... The only thing allowed to bring down that fence now is a tree falling.


----------



## Cppeace

I think I have it! I need to figure out a way to rig the fence that it it is undone the area where said person would be standing to undo it would get doused in something smelling akin to a skunk and possible a blast of paint. They'd certainly be easy to identify.- 
Sigh...After further research it appear even doing this would be considered booby trapping which is illegal.... :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk people think it's conditioning social gender constructs/forcing kids into identities instead of choosing. Plus nowadays it's taboo to identify as your sex. My brother is at Berkeley and his RA, sex make gender male hetero, introduces himself as "my name is ___ and my pronouns are they and them". All I have to say is wtf cuz they and them are plural so...... r_r


----------



## DobbyForever

My page keeps reloading and losing my posts grr

Peace it's only a booby trap if they can prove you did it/knew. You'd be surprised how far playing dumb gets you.

As for gender roles I'll love my son no matter what but he's gonna be a man's man. Men from both our families are atheistic sporty winners. If he asks, we'll let him venture out to other stuff but hockey is a go. No pink. No dolls (mostly my irrational fear there). Idk. To each their own ya know.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Anything I was going to do would not be natural occurrence in the area. I will find a way, though. Never fear.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace why not an alarm system of some kind? Or a surveillance system? Do you have any no trespassing signs? Put one up there and one staying you will involve the authorities. It's amazing that they can get away with illegally trespassing but you can't use any means of deterring them...

Dobs my son will be the same. When you are 18 and you decide you want to be with something else, go for it. But I disagree strongly with society normalizing mental illness like you can choose to have it. Gender dysphoria is a legitimate mental illness. No amount of me dressing my son in camo and putting him in sports is going to force him to not have a mental illness. If anything, forcing your kid to be gender neutral is interfering with their natural instincts.


----------



## baby D

Still, that was the plan. Test on CD 31 but I've woke up feeling pregnant today! I can't explain it -- I just feel it. 

Eeek &#128516; Temp stayed up today too &#128516; I might have to buy a test.....


----------



## kittykat7210

Baby D your Chart looks so promising!!!


----------



## baby D

That's you kitty!! So nervous!


----------



## DobbyForever

BUY A TEST BABY D lol kit is right your chart looks incredible 

Yeeeeah I'm going to abstain from commenting on gender stereotyping and mental illness because what I have to say will make your jaws drop and ask if I seriously grew up in SF bay. Don't get me wrong, I love my LGBTIQ+ friends and we all know my gate is wide open but yup. Yup. Dressing boys in blue and girls in pink or vice versus does not mess them up. Just like putting a girl in a bunny top and ducks pants for a day at home is not blasphemous. I get trying to destigmatize things and raise awareness and tolerance but I think my lefty friends go a bit to far. Like the new trend here is guys walking around holding hands (straight guys) to normalize it. Like ok whatever. Hold hands. But seriously the amount of people I meet who now feel the need to identify their pronouns... like tmi I didn't even want to know your name :rofl: I forgot where I was going so I just kept typing lol

Peace lol well good luck to you! Curious to see how your home alone type protection works out hehe


----------



## baby D

Tested -- negative &#128546; In shock as was sure I'd get BFP &#128546; One more test in box so will test again in morning if AF still a no show!

Since starting charting this is the first time it looked so promising!


----------



## wookie130

Cpp- I would be well within psycho-range if I were dealing with what you're dealing with. I'd first video surveillance the area, and get some footage of them trespassing and damaging parts of your property. I would present this to law enforcement. Whether this will make a difference or not...well, who knows. Then, I'd booby trap away, and deny, deny, deny. Seriously. I would just be so out of my mind with all of that...like, those assholes are opening up such a can of crazaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!

Still- Way to take the high road, and ignore the passive aggressive comments...I have a hard time doing that.

Future- You look fantastic!!!! 

Pity sex. Yeah. We just don't do it. Like ever, when I'm pregnant. I have zero interest, and DH wants head or hand jobs or whatever, so that's fine. I don't think it bothers him that I have extra vajigglejaggle while pregnant...we just both avoid sex like the plague. I had placenta previa with my first, and I wasn't allowed to have sex, so I think DH thinks that we shouldn't do it ever during pregnancy, so whatever. After baby is born, we wait, and then awkwardly break the ice a few times in the bedroom, and then all is well. That's the cycle of our sex life...sex, pregnancy, weirdness, and then back to sex. :rofl:

Dobby- I never really attempted to push any gender stuff on either of my kids...but it just turns out that I have a naturally girly girl, and a little boy who loves his cars, trucks, Bob the Builder, and trains. Perhaps some of these inclinations in my kids are from being with other children who influence them at daycare or at school. Hannah loves tutus, pink everything, princess stuff, fake makeup, etc. Ozzy is obsessed with Thomas the Train, balls, hot wheels, etc. It's just kind of what happened on it's own. It's interesting. Ozzy has occasionally played princess with Hannah, and Hannah will play with cars and trucks, but they'd much prefer to do it the other way around. I've even tried getting Ozzy to play "baby" with me with one of Hannah's baby dolls, but he acts like the thing is covered in herpes, and wants nothing to do with it. :rofl: They both love coloring and playing with Legos, but those are generally perceived as more "gender neutral" activities anyway. I just want my kids to be themselves, whoever that may be. :) I'll love them anyway, regardless of what colors they love, who they love, and what they choose to do, so long as it doesn't hurt themselves, or others.

Ugh, I stayed home from work yesterday, I felt so awful. I was so weak, and sick, and exhausted, that I could not function. I couldn't cook supper, I couldn't dress the kids for bed, I was worthless. I was sick overnight the night before, and was paralyzed with exhaustion. I slept a bit, ate a bunch of ice cream, watched the news, and picked up the kids from their respective places, and I did manage to have them play outside for about an hour while I sat like a blob in the lawn chair. I slept much better last night, and feel a lot better this morning...I still have a light headache, and feel weak and tired, but I'm going into work today, and hoping for the best. I'm not sure how much my students will learn today from me, but...well, it is what it is.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Cp could you dig a big hole and fill it with water? That could be natural...

The gender thing rips my knitting. I believe in people being whoever or whatever they want, but to insist that not all biological women have vaginas and men penises is just silly. You are biologically one or the other (or very occasionally both) and it affects how your body functions and how some things affect you. Identify as a man, woman, or a pink-spotted cat for all I care but don't tell me you're biologically a woman when you have a dingle inbetween your legs :haha:

Gender stereo-typing, I think most of the people so offended by it probably don't have children, or are just very easily offended by such things. I saw a video on Facebook of a little girl (maybe 8 or 10) ranting in a shop about 'gendered' clothing, there were tops on a rack, the ones on the left cream, pink and with slogans like 'fabulous' and butterflies and stuff, the ones on the right green and grey with 'think outside the box' and 'genius' or equivalent. She's getting all up on her high horse about how the 'girl' ones are just about being pretty etc and the 'boy' ones are about adventure and being clever. And I'm just sitting here thinking, kid, nowhere are they labelled for girls or boys, nobody will stop you buying the green one if that's the one you want. The only way they're 'gendered' is because of what YOU consider to be 'boy' or 'girl' colours (the tops were all the same shape and on the same rack in the same section' so check your own prejudices before you start spouting off about it. 

All my kids have been raised by us, in the same environment and mostly with the same toys, because people pass stuff down and we take whatever, so the boys had dolls and a pram and Ella has access to cars and lego and Spiderman. They wore all colours of the rainbow, although I did put Ella in pink frills as a baby, I waited long enough for my girl, she's not wearing grey :haha: From as soon as she could crawl, she was pulling her drawers open and dragging out pink tutu dresses and waving them at us. She is the pinkest, frilliest little princess and considering she has almost zero girly influence (she flicks her hair and demands a bow, when for most of her life I have been mostly shaven-headed and her aunties couldn't care less about their appearance) I can only assume it's just her. She's currently sitting watching motorbike videos on Youtube with a fuchsia pink hair band on that she put on herself, bottle-feeding a stuffed cat.

Joe is so vehemently a boy that it's almost funny. He is obsessed with lego and refuses to wear anything with even a tiny bit of pink on it. Nathaniel, 18 months younger, loves to play house with Elisabeth, they put the dolls and stuffed toys to bed and sing them lullabies. His favourite tv program is My Little Pony. He's so much more artistic and very very sensitive to stuff Joe didn't bat an eyelid at. Different personalities. 

I think it's equally as bad to try and suppress a little girl's desire for pink sparkly stuff as it is to force her into it if she doesn't like it. They're all their own little people with individual likes and wants. 'Gender neutral' is just the opposite extreme of what it's supposed to be protesting against.

Forgot who asked but my next position check is on Wednesday, which is when we decide if I go to hospital or stay out. If he's still head down and central then I just need to keep going for checks but everything else proceeds as normal. If he's moved again, then I will be admitted to wait it out in the hospital until either he stabilises, I go into labour or I ask and am favourable for induction or c-section.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hhahahaha 
"I don't even want to know your name"

And another lol! At gigs reply (I assume in your head) to the doctor!

You ladies are hilarious. 


Where is campn? Hope she's doing okay with her dad. 

Boys slept (well sleeping) in their crib for the first time. We put one crib in our room and they're sharing but I did not want to wait too long to get them out of their rock n plays. They did pretty good. They both normally sleep through the night so getting up 2x with one and once with the other isn't too shabby. Also I took a video of them talking to each other. It's hilarious.


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, well said. I think soooo much of our personalities are born into us. I see traits in DS (like his need for instant gratification--he's kind of lazy and doesn't want to put effort into things) that were there when he was born. And I'll tell you, I actually DID try to keep Thomas the Train out of my house because I thought the characters were so creepy. Did that stop DS from demanding to watch it? Nope. He had a Thomas phase for a long time. In fact he was James for Halloween last year. Kids will be who they'll be.

Dobs, you have a double whammy of college kids and just being in California, the craziest places for social justice. No way I could deal with all that...I just stared at hubs when he was telling me about the safe rooms with stuffed animals and all that in some colleges. Like...........what? The hand holding thing of straight men is strange to me. How does that normalize it? What it does is remove the specialness of being in a relationship -- that's like a sweet thing couples do. Straight men and women who aren't in relationships generally don't hold hands.......I'm confused.

I also have opinions on the lgbtq+ stuff but I'll refrain :) i'm bi, open, and heck, make art for furries :haha: but I have opinions lol


----------



## gigglebox

Green, campn took a b&b break. :(

You must share this video!


----------



## kittykat7210

I agree, I want to see this video!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie and Peace I'm picturing you two as Gerard butler from that one movie. Law abiding citizen lol

Wookie nooo :(. Sorry you feel like shot. I really hope you feel better :(. And so true you can gender neutral as much as you want at home but the second they interact with other kids who have been exposed to stereotypes it is on. Also vajigglejaggle :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Green cuttttte I want to seee! I love twin speak!!!!

Ms truth.

The holding hands thing is to make people used to it. I have a lesbian friend who had soda thrown on her in front of me because she was holding hands with her gf. And I totally get it sucked, I was pissed and hurt for them. But on the other idk what next. You gonna make out with your straight friend to prove a point? I'm with you, it takes away from the specialness of the actual relationships. And honestly shoving it further down people's throats is just going to piss them off more. Plus when I have my so ask why two men/two women are holding hands I'd like to know if it's cuz they doing it or just friends.

I love hate California lol. It's hard being a right leaning democratic/slowly becoming more libertarian.

Wish me luck. DMV, appointment, wax. Ugh


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck...what are you punishing yourself for? Dmv and wax on the same day? :nope:


----------



## mrs.green2015

You guys I'm so tech savvy!

https://youtu.be/Fhps3IP90OI


----------



## DobbyForever

I have spring break and I'm using today as my get shit done day lol. Plus, all those things are across the bay from my house so I'm going straight from DMV to appointment to wax haha. Monday is dentist and nursery day. Then relaxaaaation nation

So I'm in the verification line next to the driver test Lund and I'm like nervous for them :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I love it!!!! My mom says our twins had their own language as well. Not just as infants but toddlers. She said there were certain sounds they would use a lot and she managed to figure out a couple words.

I wish there was a button for the vehicle verification lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I may get out of here before my appointment time!!!! Which means I can go to my mom's and play Zelda on the switch for an hour :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Greeeeen! They're so cute <3

Lol Dobs, it's a right of passage!


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww green they are so goddamn cute!!! Love it :cloud9:


But my god why are mortgage applications so goddamn confusing!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay for applying though! TBH I was so glad my stepdad is a broker as well and represented me because shit got confusing faaaaaast lol. I would be like umm they said this and I don't know what that means and then he'd be like it's cool I took care of it. :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs Happy 36 weeks....and also I want a sub now...totally agree on the creepiness of Thomas the train...right there with that Yo Gabba Gabba show...just no....

Dobs I make my husband do all things DMV, I love how in the movie Zootopia, they made all of the DMV workers sloths. 100% accurate. good luck with the wax. I'm definitely going to be doing that when I cant see my hooha anymore. I don't see how people not in a relationship holding hands would normalize anything...honestly that's just weird.that's sad she got a soda thrown on her for holding hands, people are pathetic. But if it makes you feel better I had rocks thrown at me while in uniform before :thumbup: Not gonna lie, if someone introduced themselves and told me what their "pronouns" were, I would seriously respond "Oh I don't care." because I don't. I'm not relearning grammar for you. 

MrsG I'll have to watch the video when I get home...my work computer has youtube blocked :growlmad: But I love videos of twins talking! so cute. Yay for them sleeping in their crib!

MS love the way you put it. I also could care less what anyone's relationship/personal identity etc is but seriously people are taking this crap way too far. And I really don't understand why I need to cater to someone elses way of life. My biggest issue is that there is NOTHING wrong with being a girly girl or being a mans man. There is nothing wrong with being a traditional family. yet somehow all of those things are frowned upon now. It frustrates me. FX baby is in right position on Wednesday!

BabyD sorry for the BFN, but you aren't out yet! What type of test did you use?

Wookie sorry you're feeling so sick. I hope first tri passes quickly for you.


----------



## baby D

Thanks still. I used a Tesco one. Said accurate from day of missed period.


----------



## StillPraying

The MIU on it may be too high. A lot of those "day of the missed period" ones are like 50-100 MIU. I'd try a more sensitive test like clearblue or frer.


----------



## baby D

I just read that they are 25 miu ... is that good? Sensitive? I've no clue about these things -- I just picked up a test pack &#128561;

Also read that frer is 6.5 and fr is 12.5.... so I guess it could be a hcg thing!


----------



## Fern81

Aaaawww green, so sweet! My dh heard the sound from the clip and said it sounds like our son and a lil friend :) just soooo love baby coos and gurgles!

The gender discussion thing and people trying so freaking hard to be overly liberal that they're actually forcing it on others... (I read somewhere that "babies shouldn't be called himself or herself but rather babyself because they are too small to decide which gender they want to be"... did I read it on here?) it makes me want to rip my hair out and bang my head against a wall (just kidding, but I really am SO OVER IT). Luckily it's not a big issue in my community or, I think, RSA in general. My boy is dressed in both boy clothes as well as gender neutral because both are cute! I'm his mom and I'll [email protected] well decide what I dress him in. I'd be so irritated if I lived in California lol. Like someone said, why is it unacceptable now to admit to being conservative/traditional or to identify with your own sex etc?


----------



## StillPraying

25 is good, that's the same as clearblue and other early result tests. On countdown to pregnancy they don't have an MIU listed for that brand, so it may vary. frer doesn't even say how much they are but supposedly they pick up as low as an 8 (I hate their tests though. super sketchy IMO).
How many dpo do you think you are?


----------



## baby D

Between 12 and 15...

Just seen that frer is only 6.5 --- that's the brand I used with my dd. The other first response test is 12.5 do both lower than the brand I used. Maybe it's that!?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not relearning grammar for you lol omg I love it. Like I get she/her or he/him but they/them?! They is plural!!! I just keep thinking are you f*ing schizophrenicthen (no offense to schizophrenia intended). r_r people are so petty though. Idk that I have had anything thrown at me. My brother has.

People get super pissed off that I totally comply to gender roles around the house. SO had a mutual friend over and he was like just tell D what you want and he was like it's cool I can pour my own beer. And I make a joke (that wasn't a joke) that in my house men don't pour their own beers. He got super uncomfortable

Baby d so sorry to hear that. I hope you did o around your crosshairs though because the other potential was o-1 :(. Fxed

Afm about to get waxed and omg I have to poo and have the most rancid gas. This poor lady


----------



## baby D

Dobs does that mean ovulation -1 as in day before ovulation? Would that be bad?


----------



## DobbyForever

This couch is so comfortable...

Sorry meant o+1


----------



## baby D

Ah yes I see! Well I guess the next day or two will clear it up one way or another!


----------



## DobbyForever

I second whoever said accurate of day missed suck balls


----------



## StillPraying

I would think by 12-15 you would see something but I could be wrong, especially if you don't have inconsistent cycles. FRER is inconsistent with their tests so I don't trust them. I don't really know anything about testco but since you have another one just try it in the morning :)

Dobs I don't see why complying with gender roles at home is bad. Like if you don't want to, then don't, but why is it frowned upon if others do?


----------



## baby D

Ha ha see I was thinking they sounded good &#128514; I know shit it would seem &#128514;


----------



## M&S+Bump

Babyself?! Wtf?! They're babies - they don't give a crap about their gender and the day I worry about offending a toddler over their gender identity is the day I start calling everyone 'it'

Santander is apparently introducing 10 new pronouns such as Mrx for example. It's nonsense. If you don't want to be Mr or Mrs or Ms, then just have none of them. 

I finally got all my baby stuff from the loft. He so smol. They're like doll clothes :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

accurate from day of missed are usually 100 miu. and when they say day of missed, that can mean the day after you have completely missed AF, so like at least 3 days of missing AF. If you choose to buy a different brand I'd look for early result ones.


----------



## baby D

Wow that's good to know! Thanks still!


----------



## shaescott

I'm a liberal, but I even I agree that they take that crap too far. It goes for all minority groups though, imo. I hope this doesn't offend anyone, but there was a thing a bit ago where black liberals wanted "blacks only" safe spaces. Like hold up, you want segregation? Is that what you're telling me right now? That makes no sense. And same with LGBTQ safe spaces. I support them having an LGBTQ club and having meetings, that's fine. But a safe space? Are they 5? I think therapy dogs are an amazing option for all students who are stressed, your safe space is your bed. 

I do use they and them as singular pronouns, but only in writing. If I'm talking about someone who's gender hasn't been specified yet, I write they. Many English teachers say that it's wrong, but the curriculum takes a while to be updated. Sounds way better than "he or she", which is supposed to be the proper way to say it. However, when it comes to making up pronouns like xer, that's not a goddamn word and I ain't calling you that. I don't care if you're transgender, but pick one or the other. 

And feeling tomboyish sometimes doesn't make a girl "nonbinary". It makes her normal. It's normal for girls to be all girly, or a mix, or even very tomboyish. Doesn't make them a boy, and doesn't make them agender or bigender or genderfluid or any of that. And when people say that sex isn't biological I'm like "ummm wtf, yes it is, you legit have two whole chromosomes for it!" 

While I want a traditional family, I don't believe in traditional families being the best kind of family. I believe that a gay or lesbian couple can raise a child just as well, and that there's absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## gigglebox

Dang shae, you tell 'em! :haha:

Baby d, totally forgot to comment on the test! Did you test with fmu or mid day? Maybe just bad timing. Is it possible you ov'ed cd20 instead?


----------



## StillPraying

Yeah it's the making up stuff or telling me what pronouns I need use that irritates me. Sorry, but you don't get to ignore biology and science. lol I don't care what kind of club you want to have, nor do I care if you want it to be exclusive by race/gender/religion/orientation etc. But that should be allowed for anyone. If I want to make a white girls who love wine club, I should be able to. You want an exclusive club for certain people, that's your right. But this safe space crap is seriously pathetic. People need to grow up. We are creating a very weak and entitled society, and a society where tradition is frowned upon and scorned. You should see the crap I get when I tell people I'm going to be a SAHM.


----------



## baby D

It was around lunch time gigs yes! Yes I guess CD 20 is possible though I think it was either 14 or 17 based on cm &#128516;


----------



## StillPraying

BabyD I hope FMU will be better than!


----------



## baby D

Thanks Still -- I'm thinking I might hold off till Sunday bring as it was stark white. Thst gives af time to show or hcg time to build&#128516;


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby d cave and get a frer lol

What annoys me is like I was in both the Thai club and bsu, but if you have a white heiritage club you are a racist.

Home and exhausted. Title reissued with DMV. Saw my gyn. Made it to the next town in Zelda. Got my vajay waxed. Stopped by lowe's to get paint samples to show SO (but forgot the brush lol). But I'm too pooped to go back so I'll go in the am and swing by Costco. Lies used the last of my gift card to buy the room painting stuff. Just annoyed trying to find a cheap contractor to do the chair rail because I don't have a saw r_r
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9785.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I understand having an exclusive club that's about being that identity. Like a POC club or African American club or Chinese club. I just think that a color-specific safe space on a college campus is ridiculous. I honestly don't know why anyone would want a white people club, there doesn't seem to be much reason for it. I thought the POC clubs were more because they're a minority on campus and they want to practice their culture together etc. Idk. But I see your point on how white club wouldn't be allowed because it would be called racist. 

It also bothers me how people think that being white or being male automatically makes you bad, or guilty of the horrible things done 100-200 years ago by completely different people. Like, yes, I had an ancestor who owned a slave, and that sucks, but I do not and did not own one, and I would not dream of it either. We're not a culture that jails an entire family lineage for the actions of one person or one generation.


----------



## Cppeace

My youngest cousin is in High school currently. Their high school has an African Heritage Club and a Hispanic American Club. She wanted to Start a Celtic Heritage Club as there is a lot of Scotch/Irish in Louisiana and it was denied as being controversial and divisive.A friend of mine in Ohio was told they had to disband their Bible club but a month later the Muslim minority is the school was approved to have a Muslim/Qua-ran discussion club. 
I am of the mind that everyone should be treated equally, period. If I'm not allowed to wear braids neither are you. If I'm not allowed to speak another language neither should they be. If My religion isn't allowed, neither should yours be. Freedom doesn't apply to just Minorities or Majorities. There is no evidence of anyone one in my direct bloodline (from my mother or father's side directly) that owned slaves or supported slavery and I'll be damned if I'm going to pay reparations for something I had nothing to do with. I'm an american mutt and proud of my heritage and no one has the right to say I shouldn't be.


----------



## DobbyForever

Truth.

I legit just ordered a taco tray. With 12 tacos. Just for me. Because the best way to celebrate my perfect gain since my 16 week check is to gorge on food


----------



## StillPraying

Tray of tacos?! :shock: I'm so jealous


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol right I was like oooo taco tray and I was gonna split it with SO but I couldn't choose more than one meat cuz doordash is dumb so I just ordered all lengua which he won't touch even though he accidentally ate some of my lengua burrito the other day and said it was delicious

Uuuugh I want orange sauce from la vic's now I am drooooling


----------



## Cppeace

mmm tacos


----------



## StillPraying

I want Orange creamsickles.....


----------



## Cppeace

I've been craving to make icecream all week


----------



## DobbyForever

Mmmm ice cream

I ate six without missing a beat. Totally could eat all twelve but I wasn't ok with that lol

Also I started breaking out on my boobs and SO just popped one liKE WTF WTAF. I can't believe he just reached over and popped it vomit vomit vomit


----------



## Cppeace

that is rather invasive lol. My guy would get smacked.


----------



## DobbyForever

I was in shock and couldn't even react because my brain couldn't even process that it was actually happening


----------



## gigglebox

My ex gf used to want to pop my zits. It totally grossed me out...I wouldn't let her but she'd still try! Who does that?! Bitch was cray.

On slavery, I believe a fair amount of freed black slaves also owned black slaves. Google it, correct me if I'm wrong...but yeah. No issues with that....? Ok. 

Dobs, hubs just told me there's a freedom of speech rally at Berkley tomorrow...may want to advise your brother to keep away for the day. 

Also where did you get tacos from?

Baby d Sunday?! But that's not tomorrow morning!

Speaking of tomorrow I get to find out what my SIL is having :dance: they're going to pop a balloon with confetti by having BIL shoot an arrow at it. (And then I'll think back on this thread and they'll be like, "we're having a [boy or girl]!" And i'll be like, "well, you can't say that, you will have to continue to wait some time until they tell you what they are." :haha: )


----------



## StillPraying

Most slaves from Africa were sold into slavery by other Africans...tribe against tribe. There were also other races who have been enslaved throughout the history of the world (Egyptians enslaving Jews for example) but no one expects reparations for that either :shrug: 

Gigs so exciting you get to find out! Is she hoping for either one? Lol did you just assume your baby's gender?!

Dobs...ew....just....ew. 

Going camping tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- hahhaa on the gender remark. Wr did the arrow thing! But we used paint and a poster board that we now have in the nursery. It's pretty cool. Like abstract art. 

Still- so jealous on the camping thing. I miss it so much. Oh so much. 

Pimples- I pop DHs (when he lets me) I'm totally addicted. But I'm only allowed his back which unfortunately has very few. I don't ever pop my own because...scars and I only get them on my face occasionally. So apparently I'm the gross one. Lol 

Dobs- tacos yum. Sounds like they were from a taco truck or at least an authentic restaurant. One of the best things about call are the taco trucks and authentic Mexican food. 

On races & religion ... I'm with you ladies it's all or nothing. We all get clubs or no one does. Im also with shae on automatically being bad for being white or male or black for that matter. Unfortunately so many people seem to think all white people are racist. However there are a lot of racist black people and even some huspanics in my area. Not in the town I'm from but not far away there are two major cities and both have extremely racist black and Hispanic people towards whites. It's actually pretty scary sometimes. Not long ago I went to Starbucks near by and she said she was working in one of the larger cities on MLK day and they were vandalized and all the white people in the store were threatened. She said people kept coming in and saying horrible things to the white people. She was black so she didn't feel too bad but said she was still scared and called the police and shit down the store. This is just a rant but I think it's scary to be on the other side of true racism. I can't even remember where I was going with this I just ranted for so long. 


I think DH is mad at me. He's in the garage working on the boys mobiles for their cribs. But who does that at 1030pm?


----------



## JLM73

*GreenBean* Twin talk - hilariously CUTE! Why is your hubby mad??
Also I am half black and racist stuff ANYwhere or any kind annoys me and can be scary and dangerous no matter WHAT race is doing the aggressing!...but your typo made me giggle a bit
<<She was black so she didn't feel too bad but said she was still scared and called the police and *shit* down the store. >>:haha:
And the balloon abstract art sounds Sooo cool!


*Dobs*:sick: I can't do lengua...chicken, beef tofu even yes, but lengua :nope:
LOVE that you ordered a whole tray for yourself like a BOSS! lol

*BabyD* I agree the miu may have been too high on the tesco...I hate them, but most ladies here have gotten results on FRER early

*Still* Agreed, tribe vs tribe in Africa- alot sold other into slavery ( from the 1/2 Black chick here ) Hell they STILLLL have battles btwn tribes and/or lighter skin vs darker skin etc:roll:
And many many other cultures have done it as well, or continue to suppress the rights of others, and their ability to have access to certain areas, supplies, waterways etc etc...humans SUCK lol. I learned that working on the ambulance.
I can think of no other species that fights/kills each other for such petty reasons as we do :growlmad: Humans are vicious! I have skipped the news for weeks now as much as possible as it literally is 
"So and so was gunned down, so and so was raped, a driveby occurred at so and so, so and so went into a school and killed his ex..." W T F...depressing.

:-k I _think_ I used to pop hubs #1's back pimples...can't recall but I am fairly sure...actually it was more squeezing blackheads :haha:
But then again:blush: I also was amazed he could take a shower/bath and still have bellybutton lint:huh: As a joke I started checking nightly and putting it in a ziplock bag, and after a month it was alot ...I think his belly button was weaving that sh*t like that chick in Rumpelstiltskin:rofl: ( and yes...I def had to look up the spelling on that...)

*Gigs* I had to do a double take on your gender "they" comment LOL
I was like wait....is she saying she is having twins:oneofeach::saywhat:
Then I was like oooooohhh sarcasm!:dohh: lol

AFM pissed off FF didn't move my CHs over and still has me dotted for cd13 despite the obvi dip 4 days ago then rise for 3 days:growlmad: It moved them over to the 2nd dip no prob the cycle I believe I had 2 ovs so WTF??
I'm sure it is due to FF using analysis of prev cycles to predict things, and as I O 'd on cd13 like 95% of the time, it is sticking to that tentatively but seriously...you can see I only marked High soft open cervix and watery cm cd18 and NOTHING near cd 13 so grrrrr another confusing cycle as of late...

Also, Beauty the Biter is doing very well now, all the girls are. Penny ( Get Away Sticks as *Gigs *said lol) is the only really shy one still, but she will stand still most times for me to pick her up, but only after she circles me once or twice. If I ignore her she jumps on the couch herself ( theyself??:haha:) and joins the chi couch cuddle group.
And of the 3 girls in heat Beauty is the only one "ready" - my male is making 0 effort, so we found a couple wanting a pup from their guy chi before he is neutered next month for a companion while they both work at Disney here, so it worked out great in timing...in theory...
We drove an hour there, and spent THREE hours trying to get them to breed!
Our girl was willing, but their lil boy was all giddy and no gusto being only 12 months old. Not that it has to due with age necessarily as I know many a litter sired by dogs of 8-10 MONTHS!! Even the AKC allows registry of litters by dogs of 8months to 8 years of age!
( Keep in mind toy breeds are usually done growing by 4-6 months depending on breed, XLg dogs can take up to 3.5 years+ to be done growing ( filling out)...
Well he was SUPER excited, but would give up right away then try again and give up - rinse and repeat for 3 hours.
The cpl is young ( early 20's) and I think they thought it would be wham bam Thank you...NO lil dogs are HARD to breed!
Sooo, we are going to meet back with them when Kahlua is rdy as she is more their dogs height/personality ( very active), as Beauty is about 2 inches shorter than him, so alignment was the prob
We are meeting with a man who owns a 3 lber - SUPER cute! this Sunday, but he too has never bred...virgin chis all over :haha:
So we shall see :shrug: If it works, he will take 1 pup, and mom wants one now, my aunt as well:roll: so at least we would get to see 2 of them alot, but then again...chis frequently have only 1-2 pups ...


----------



## baby D

Agh lFues laying here undecided between testing now with morning pee or hold of till tomorrow!? I didn't even have a squinter yesterday so unlikely to go from that go BFP surely!!


----------



## baby D

Tested. BFN though I thought something caught my eye then I looked again and it didn't. I'm assuming af is just around the corner but if not here by Monday I'll buy some frer


----------



## Flueky88

Hey guys sorry been busy with work. I've been off the past several days but have had appts galore Wednesday and Thursday. My lil chi has been so sore from her shots Thursday. She didn't want to move or walk yesterday. Whimpered when picking her up at first too. Vet said I could give her a 1/4 of an 81 MG aspirin. It helped out a lot but she's still not over it all yet. So yeah. Oh we went to the breastfeeding class Thursday night and I really enjoyed and don't feel as afraid. Today I have my shower and am hoping less people show up than expected. I just wanted a snall, intimate but casual shower. 40 people were invited. So far I think we are expecting 37 at max. My mom seriously invited people I don't even know, wtf?! Anyways, I think less will show up since it's Easter weekend.

Oh we had our final elective scan but baby V was not cooperating she smashed her head against the wall of my cervix and swatted her hand when they used the buzzer. I had to sign a consent saying they weren't responsible if they weren't good images but they offered me a no charge retry at 30 weeks. FX it goes better, but if not, oh well.

Greenie the video was so cute. I loved it. I hope DH isn't upset and just wants some alone time. Also, I pop DH'S pimples too.

Baby, hmm, maybe you Od later. In which case you'd only be 10dpo so hope it's a false negative.

Gigs, ahh it's so exciting finding out the gender. It makes things feel more concrete to me. 

Holy crap between gigs, m&S and future there's a baby to be born very soon :)

Dobby is that tongue tacos? I've never tried it. That's funny so liked the burrito though. Oh and I wanted to say. You are car searching/buying today, right? I think I saw you were interested in Rav4 but concerned about mpg. I get 34 to 35mpg in my Rav4 hybrid. I absolutely love this vehicle. I had a prius years ago and loved it. It unfortunately got totalled and I was working a job with less pay and used company vehicle so I bought my chevy cruz. I hated that vehicle because it wasn't what I really wanted. Anyways, just some food for thought:)

J so glad beauty is getting better. Always a bit scary with biting dogs especially when babies or small children are concerned. DH had thought of breeding our Chi but never did. She's 7 now and I don't feel like getting her spayed this late in the game. Sorry FF is not cooperating. Maybe after another higher temp or couple it will change. 

Totally agree with what's been said about gender identity crap and racism that's already been said. 

Cppeace I'm sorry about trespassers and destruction of your property. It's a shame how much protection the trespassers have vs the homeowners.

If I forgot anyone many apologies, was not intentional


----------



## DobbyForever

Pimples: my mom loooves popping pimples. My stepdad pops his. His mom pops his dad's. I like popping my own. But we have been together for over 2.5 years with a gazillion zits... not once has this happened before.

Slaves: what cultures hasn't enslaved somebody lol. But yes the Euros got the idea from the local tribes who took slaves from rival tribes or POWs. A lot of slaves came from being sold/traded to the Euros rather than white men chasing them down themselves. Come on now. They won't pick their own cotton they're not gonna go running through African bush.

Reparations: are stupid. If we were like one generation removed I would get it. But my last slave ancestor was like freaking 100 some years ago. Sure, they had it rough but at this point any suffering or failure is your own failure. My dad ran away at 15, emancipated by 16, married my mom at 18, Air Force, lost his first son at 19, blah blah blah and at the time of his death was being head hunted by Cisco and Intel. So I had zero sympathy. My brother wants me to figure out what plantation my ancestors are from so I can meet my white counterparts/distant relatives (got the DNA to prove my house slave ancestors were raped) and like shake hands at the site of the plantation saying I forgive them because "it would go viral so fast" r_r

Tacos: lengua is cow tongue. I doordashed from some Mexican supermarket. They were bland. I cried because my dasher looked like my uncle and was deaf and was the other dasher to say thank you. So I called the company and changed my tip and left tons of positive feedback.

They: English major SO insists they can be singular in certain contexts and I told him to stfu cuz he's ruining my rant lol

Gigs: I'm so excited!! It'd be funny if he missed the first time just to build suspense haha. Hf!

Still hf! Let me know if you have any tips! I'm camping next weekend just two nights.

Green she uh shit down the store, eh? ;). Lol why do you think he's mad? :(

J you're missing out they're tender and delicious. Gl with the chis! How do you keep track of who breeds to whom with two makes? I'm sure it's much simpler than my head is making it out to be

Baby d sorry to hear that :(. We're your cycles regular? Your last chart o was closer to cd 18, which is why I was worried that dip at 20 might have been o. At 16dpo I would think even a less sensitive test would show. Sorry love. Your body definitely geared up though. Are you thinking of opks if you don't get a bfp (which I still hold out hope, o+1 can happen I the timelines overlap).

Fluek hf at your shower! I invited a bunch of people and so far only like 10 rsvped lol but what annoys me is I have so many ways to rsvp and my mom will say so-and-so is coming and I'm like um not according to any of my rsvp sites they're not! Anywho sorry chi is hurting :(. How long was your bfing class? Mine is 6-9 on a freaking weekday! Wt actual f*. Thankfully I'm done with work the Thursday before so I booked all my classes early the next week hahsha

Sorry the scan didn't pan out. Will you go in at 30 weeks?

Afm I'm going to cancel. This guy is gonna murder me. I didn't realize my title will take two weeks to get here plus I forgot I have insurance money on the way. Aka my down payment. Gigs, I'm getting $500 for stress and injury lol. Dunno how my stepdad swung that because it was a $50 copay at the ER and baby is obviously find but I'm not arguing. They shortchanged the damages though by half so he's arguing that out with them when he gets back from vk.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yes, we really aren't sure who is really coming. I'm used to people cancelling last minute. It's just a pain when trying to estimate food and drinks. 

Thanks my lil chi seems to be feeling better after the aspirin thus mornibg. She jumped on the chest by our bed without whimpering :)

The breastfeeding class was 6 to 8. We got out around 740ish. However it was only us and one other couple so it may have lasted longer with more couples. Pretty much all the classes here are weeknights except for a labor class that's all day Saturday. DH works 12 hrs on weekends so we are just going to do online labor class I think. We can do at out own pace that way.

Yes I went ahead and booked the scan. The tech wasn't too confident she'd cooperate better but was willing to try if I was. Hilarious enough baby V always shows her potty shot. She must be proud :rofl:

Sorry you don't have title or down payment money. I'm sure the 500 is more of a hey we are offering this and hope you don't sue. I was hit 4 days before my wedding as was offered 1000 I think for stress/inconvenience but had to sign I wouldn't seek further money damages. DH said I could have gotten more but I didn't feel like taking advantage of the situation. I was okay, a little sore but okay.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles* I am very detailed in my breeding program. I keep a notebook for each chi with everything about them - Bday, shot record, When heat starts, when to breed, what male was the sire, when pups are due etc - then once born I weight ups twice a day to ensure they are gaining weight, and watch for anyone sluggish to give nutrical, as their blood sugar drops VERY easily when they are tiny, and for life on the "Tcups" ( which is NOT an actual thing , there are NO Tcups! they are just the runts or unscrupulous breeders purposely underfeed them so they have stunted growth:growlmad:)
As for using 2 males- it's only an issue when they are dogs with papers ( AKC, UKC, ADBA etc) You DON'T want 2 males then as you can't register the pups.
With no papers, many breeders will use a back up male in cases where :
1- the desired sire fails to perform ( like ystrdy)
2- you are not sure IF the deed was completed ( sire gets in but pulls out before the "tie" ...doggie pull out on a pull out thread:haha:)
3-You are unsure if the 1st male is sterile or not ( it happens) and the 2nd is used to ensure a successful breeding.
Unlike us - dogs put out eggs over several days, which is why we typically breed over a week= days 8, 10, 12 or days 9, 11, 13- day 1= bleed starts, you can breed btwn days8-14. Pups born 58-60 days later
In my case the lil guy ystrdy didn't perform with Beauty, but she's shorter, and that requires hands on manioulation to lift her up a bit, put her on a large book , or angle the male correctly and he would STOP the min hands were involved.
So no tie, and he only penetrated once for like 3 seconds lol, then "squirted all over their couch:roll: so like 10% chance he got any :spermy: in her...

Also, my male is NOT doing a damn thing, and she is legit walking up to him, backing her ass end up to his snoot, and fanning her tail at him :rofl:
hussy...trollop! But he just sniffs then walks away :shrug:
So we def need a backup, and are keeping her separate from him when out of our view, so we will know the lil white male Sunday will be the only sire to the litter.

Here's his pic he is 3.1 lbs!!! Beauty is 4 lbs so a good match!


*Beauty*


----------



## JLM73

Oh and Highest temp yet and STILL FF does not move my O day! WTF??::-k

HOLY SH*T ! Just noticed I am 11 dpo if cd13 WAS correct!:shock:
GAHHH! I am 2 days late for early testing!!:rofl:
Guess I better start a hold!

Also *BabyD*- :brat: we NEED pics of the test!!!:hissy:
It's mandatory here for our sanity LMAO


----------



## baby D

Dobs yes my cycles vary from 28 to 31 days but my LP is usually 11 to 12 days. If I did ovulate on the 20th, then I could be around 10 dpo. I'm def thinking ovulation kits for next cycle but they are sooo expensive for a box of 7 tests!!


----------



## Cppeace

I agree on the pic babyD. Inquiring bnbers need to know. 

AFM: I woke to an odd mild pain in the uterus area this morn.It only lasted about 1/5 of a second or so and having some pressures now. We shall see if it means anything or not in a few more days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Baby true they are pricey. Wondfo packs on Amazon do just fine imho. fxed I second j I want pics of these years

J lol right?! girl get on those tests lol. And yup that sounds about as complicated as I thought lol. I guess my main thing is do you section of the desired male and female during heat to prevent any sneaky behind your back breeding? And are they like animals where different eggs can be fathered by different dogs? Idk too headachey for me lol but you sound like it makes perfect sense to you and that's what matters lol and sounds like you're having fun with it :)

Peace with that dip too fxed that was a bean implanting!

Fluek my fuzzy brain can't remember anything now lol I think I'm sick


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Dobby yeah, they can have different fathers in the same litter. This can be really weird if you end up with different breeds lol

Yeah the dip surprised me this morn. We shall if it means anything either in a few more days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo right that's where I heard that. My friend adopted two litter mates who were clearly different breeds and the adoption people said that's likely what happened


----------



## Fern81

Dobby mmmmm tongue! I love it! Have never had a taco though :) they always look yum on cooking shows. 

J the chis sound adorable and exhausting lol.

Fx babyD and Peace!

I can't wait to ttc again. As of this morning I'm not a post-partum virgin anymore whoop (about time!) And a small part of me hopes that I ovulate today or tomorrow lol. Fat chance of that though. Besides, I want to give our frozen embies a chance before ttc naturally at all. For some reason I completely missed/forgot about my 7 week pp check so I need to make a new appointment to get back on birth control to regulate my cycles, etc. Oi. 
We went to see the new Beauty & the beast in 3D today. I LOVED it! That, and Cinderella, are my favourite Disney movies. We also went out to spend a R600 gift card at a babies' retail store; bought a lot of toys, clothes and nappies. Fun! We're actually getting out and doing a lot more now that G is born, because I constantly have cabin fever. He is so easy to take out&about. We are super blessed with such a chilled baby.


----------



## Cppeace

Fern, glad your able to get out and that baby G is so mild tempered you can bring him out at such a young age.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern that is awesome that you can get out a lot! And woot for sex and shopping, a girl's two best friends ;)

Afm I'm about to cry. I got sample of the two colors I wanted and the top one is like BLUE when I wanted a white with a hiiiint of blue. It's stupid but I just see it and die on the inside. The bottom is EXACTLY what I wanted though albeit also darker than the swatches
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9806.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs * Most paint stores can retint the can for yoou. They just add more white in to it.
We had to do that with 2 cans we bought:thumbup:
* Also YES female dogs ( and cats) can have mutli fathers to a litter as they put eggs out over a few days, not at the same moment...thus why you can get a runt in the litter= latest fertilized egg, the oldest pup triggers labor around 58-60 days, so the runt may be as far as a week behind in growth cuz he was "evicted" by his bro/sis :haha:

Also- on how we know they don't sneak and :sex: I am not concerned- Vinnie is NOT trying at ALL grrr. And she is being down right slutty all up on him ! lol:flasher:
We had been locking her in a huge crate with just her overnights, but found her OUT and him alone in there pre- bent bars fixing, and now they sleep at opposite ends, but we are separating them as I have that cute male she will meet tomoro.
Also Vinnie has a totally diff look from the male ystrdy IF he even got a :spermy: in there- which I doubt...seemed to end up on their suede couch as he only got in once, and didn't squirt till his manhood was hanging fully out of sheath ( gross looking) and he kept humping air for a few secs THEN squirted the couch...:-k It may be pregnant...Couchihuahuas?!?:rofl:
I only have the one male here, but if we had a 2nd, I would crate the one NOT breeding or ensure the fem/desired sire are in that mega crate together only.

*Baby* Do you not have dollar (or similar in pounds??) stores?
That's where I get my opks, BUT they are right- amazon will get you ALOT for much less!
and ahem ....:trouble: PICS of :test:!!!!! LOL

AFM I took a $ cheapie, and a wally...hiding them from hubs.
Thought I saw a hint of a shadow on them, BUT you all know I am the queen of faints to nada,, so I will re-eval after we get back and sneak pics away from hubs
We are headed to Panera Bread...as reward club members we are getting a free bagel ( any flavor ) per day for the month of April:dance: woot woot!
I love FREE food :haha: Off we go!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's a sample lol it was like $2 the size of my fist so I'm just whining 

J never knew that I just assumed the runt was genetic thing. The things you learn

I still think a dollar an opk is too much lol. At least the rate I pee on them

Aww my free bagel month was march and I kept forgetting to go get it lol hf enjoy I love panera but hate they only do clam chowder one day a week

My cousin says the baby blue is cute and to stop overreacting.... am I overreacting lol I'm just bummed I won't be getting my chair rail either. Not that my son cares nor is it good for resale


----------



## baby D

Here you go then .... top one is yesterday and bottom two today. Total BFN :nope:Today's one something catches my eye but not clearly if that makes sense but not showing on pics.:nope:

On the plus side, is id ovulated on CD 20 I'd have expected spotting today or possibly tomorrow but nothing yet so fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## baby D

Ah man it's turnt then!


----------



## Cppeace

I believe I see the lightest of lines on your bottom test D. FX for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree with peace. Was the pic taken in the time limit?

Anytime I read turnt I think turnt up lol I miss drinking


----------



## baby D

Yes &#128516; Taken just after peeing on them &#128561; Something catches my eye but I can't tell for sure!


----------



## FutureMrs

Something catches my eye too! :)


----------



## kittykat7210

I thought I saw something on the bottom two but can't be sure baby D, hopefully it turns into something!!

All the sex talk is making me jealous!!

fern I'm glad you guys are getting it on again and that baby is so chilled out!! 

J your chis sound like a handful!! Hopefully your next venture into breeding will be more successful than sofa sperms :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Man, I miss squinting at sticks. Although we're provisionally talking about #5, so who knows, I might be there with you Fern... I feel like we need another shot at a sister for Elisabeth and don't want this one to think he was some sort of after-thought or accident after the first three were so close together...

Baby D, ovulation strips (and pregnancy tests for that matter) are £3 for like 20 on eBay. I always bought from a seller called fertilityplan or something like that. Don't buy from supermarket. Even FRER are about £7 for two, rather than the £10.99 RRP.

Dobs, tip the sample into a big tin of white, hey presto, your white with hint of blue right there.

DH told me to go pick paint for the nursery but I forgot to go. Not likely to happen now :haha:

Aaaand I promptly forgot the rest of what I read...


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post -- it's a boy! SIL and BIL really wanted a boy but were sure it was a girl. I was really hoping for a niece but am happy for them!


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww yay gigs! Glad they got what wthey were wanting, and so sweet your boys will be fairly close together :) my cousin is due on the 12th of August but she isn't finding out (much to my annoyance :rofl: )


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that's exciting!!! Yay!

MS I do too lol I don't want another but I love the thrill of testing lol. I decided to keep the sample and find the color I actually wanted. I'll use the sample to fill in where my chair rail would have gone and paint waves alternating the top and bottom colors. Hopefully it works out the way I envision it


----------



## JLM73

Here are my tests from earlier...
Wally cheapie - First Signal is purple, pink is Assured from $ tree
:-k something catches my eye, but i am only good with other ppls tests... line eye with my own lol
Also Queen of faints that vanish later:roll:
Will post open case pics in a bit
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170415_195224-1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 20









IMG_20170415_195240-1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cppeace

J I def see something on the left wally pic


----------



## JLM73

Mehh....open case pics show much, flash washes everything out:(
Posting the Sh*tty pics anyhow...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170415_195553-1-1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20170415_195347-1-1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20170415_195416-1-1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20170415_195647-1-1.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

You can see it here in the adjusted pic.


----------



## Cppeace

Been having mild probe-y crampy feeling on an off all day and just saw the slightest spotting. If my temp is back up tomorrow I may just get hopeful.


----------



## JLM73

*BabyD* I agree with *CP* and the other ladies! I totally have something catching my eye on the bottom pic! Hope this is it for you as your chart is GREAT!

*CP* Thx for the tweak...I def see it in the same place. I have a crap "in btwn" phone till I can afford a Samsung Note ( the new version NOT the exploding old kind lol) So it not only doesn't take pics as clearly but when I use a flash it washes everything out :growlmad:
And hub's old house has craptastic lighting grrr

I'm on cycle 34 of fails, so would REALLY be nice to see a sticky BFP at some point here!
will try both types again with fmu as today's was with like 3rd urine or 4th urine- cuz it truly was an afterthought lol.
Didn't realize I was poss 11dpo- Hell hath frozen OVER!!:rofl:
I think I was/am just too focused on that odd wide open cervix with watery cm and huge 2nd dip and rise:shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

It's been almost 2 years for me so I do understand, J. I had the one cryptic pregnancy/miscarriage but otherwise nadda.


----------



## JLM73

*CP* Ugh:(, so sorry :hugs: LTTTC suxxxxxx!
Highly unamusing...

On the fence trespassing thing - are the posts cemented in/can they be?
Also it would seem to me if they feel the need to remove actual posts now instead of a few wires, as when they started- are they bringing a vehicle thru??
Cuz that could alone could be dangerous to your horse, besides her getting out after they remove all that! I would think the police would take a vehicle passing thru more seriously...
Personally, I would cement all posts in on that side, then electrify the fence, but perhaps run the electric along the wiring you already have?
It would be much less noticeable- and hopefully jolt the F* outta him/her/"they them":haha:
They can't complain or accuse booby trapping - you have a horse right?... it's to prevent her leaning on the fencing :winkwink:


----------



## DobbyForever

J I see the same line Peace sees fxed

Afm feel like death. Allergies are fierce. I think bean has his dad's allergies cuz my eyes are burning and throat is scratchy like him. He took a Zyrtec though T-T. Also he got butthurt I painted without him like I didn't ask last week and he said no r_r


----------



## DobbyForever

SO is getting on my nerves. We're both super sick and he's whining and bitching and I'm like stfu at least you get to take NyQuil. You don't see me complaining


----------



## Cppeace

Men can be big babies about being sick for sure.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry to be selfish and off topic, but...

We have kittens! There's four of them, 3 gray, one black and gray tabby. The mom is all black. They're so cute! And the mom is super calm and lets us pet the kittens and her.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww how cute Shae. Enjoy them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae pics pics pics. Glad momma cat and kittens are cute and doing well. 4 is a lot! I think idk lol are they like dogs where certain cats have more kittens? 

Peace right?! Normally I think it's cute. Mildly annoying if I'm also sick. But I was straight up gtf off me and stop complaining yesterday :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww shae I love kittens!! Congrats on the cuties!! But I agree, pictures are required!!

I finally manned up enough to take a bump pic today, 21+5, I just don't like my body at the moment, I feel a bit depressed by it but I know I'll get over it.

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps0q625rz4.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww kit! You have such a cute bump! You don't look like you've gained anywhere else.

Dobs how are you feeling today? I feel like a hormonal bitch but I have myself a pity party when hubs is sick while I'm pregnant. It's a challenge for me to do things around here so when I have to I get selfishly bitter.

OoohI definitely miss the thrill of peeing on sticks. I wanted to make peace with this probably being my last but in my heart of hearts I don't feel like it will be. We'll see.

Babyd I am not seing anything but I hope it turns around!

You too J!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I agree your bump is adorable but I totally empathize. I was just sighing at mine and my new double chin. Unamused. Especially when my gyn says my gain is ideal and I'm perfectly right in the middle of min and max and I need to keep gaining a lb to a lb and a half a week. That's 16 more lbs minimum crazy lady. 24 more if I top out! Which sounds insane in the membrane/makes me think I have my initial weights wrong. No idea how I'll lose 55lbs in a year/if that's even healthy 

Gigs I took a Tylenol and feel mildly better. Haven't slept for three hours though. Bright side: I was playing around on my registry and saw Carters brus side snap shirts were 50% off! So I got my wall decals and side shirts (nb and 3m), free shipping, and dug through my email and found I had $5 rewards hehe so hopefully picking up the decals tomorrow so I can wrap up the nursery walls for now and get stuff out of the hallway lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Happy Easter everyone!

Shae, I wanna see pics!

Kit, that is such a cute bump! I think you look great, but I totally understand. It's so weird waking up with a different body every morning. 

Dobs, I hope you're feeling better and you just reminded me... I really need to start my registry! DH and I need to start talking about what we need to get this baby.


----------



## wookie130

Well, my mindset is that this baby better stick, and be born in late October/early November, because I am SO DONE with peeing on sticks. :rofl: I won't miss the stress of early pregnancy, the sickness, etc. So, I'm praying this baby pans out, so that I won't feel compelled to try again.

Shae- Congrats on the kittehs!!! Awww. <3

Gigs- Congrats to your SIL and BIL! I'm glad they got what they wanted. It'll be fun to have your boys so close in age.

Fern- Congrats on poppin' your post partum cherry. ;) Oh, and movie/shopping is always a fun little deal, even with baby in tow. This stuff gets trickier the older they get.

Dobs- I like the light blue...but you were wanting it to be lighter? Just a touch blue, or did you want it darker? I'm too lazy to go back and reread.

I somehow survived yesterday. We had my folks up, and we celebrated Easter...I had to grocery shop Friday night, cook about a gazillion dishes, and then finish cooking Sat. morning, and then clean the whole frickin' house. I made a glazed ham, a pea salad, potatoes au gratin, deviled eggs, cheddar chive drop biscuits, and lemon butter asparagus. Pretty much by the time my parents arrived, I was EXHAUSTED. My mom kept commenting how tired I looked...and all I kept thinking, was how the hell are we going to tell you people that we're expecting #3? Now I know it sounds shitty, but I doubt either side of our parents are going to be thrilled about it. You see, they'll worry about my thin uterus (as they all know about that during my last c-section), and the question of space in our home, and finances will all come into play, and they'll just make us feel like we're being selfish an thoughtless to the kids we already have. I mean, all of this has crossed our minds too...but I can just predict how this is going to go. We're not telling anyone anything until after my MaterniT21 screening. Ugh.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys, I think I'm just having a rough time.

Sorry that's you're feeling ill dobs, I hope you feel better soon!!

Michelle how on earth did you get to 17 weeks!!!! Crazy!


----------



## DobbyForever

It was like TOO baby blue. I forgot who said mix it with white, but had I gotten a gallon instead of a sample quart I would have done that. Instead, I just bought new paint lol

Wooks I'm sorry to hear your pregnancy might not be well received. It's just because they love you and people say dumb stuff. If you recall, I locked myself in my room crying because my family jumped down my throats until the 18 y/o yelled some sense into them. And now they couldn't be happier. I do hope they just react positively though. Nobody's got time for negativity

Michelle I agree I blinked and you're 17w!!!

There's tape under the jagged paint areas lol SO was like hun I love you but it's crooked. r_r. He was sad I painted without him and I was like dude I asked/showed you swatches/ painted a sample. Your words were "just hire someone to do it" r_r. Though he did say if he had known I was dead set on painting myself (for financial reasons not actual desire to) that he would have wanted to help
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9816.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I like the color. It's the lighter blue at top right? DH said we aren't painting even though he's really good stuff it. He wants to wait until she's older and pick out a color. Sorry for allergies I know how bad they suck. I use humidifier every night to help with the awful post nasal drip from mine.

Wookie I hope they react better than you are expecting. Sometimes people suprise us. 

Kitty your bump looks perfect. I don't have the super cute front bump only. I spread horizontally a bit too and I've always been a bit wider. I've gained 14lbs but I started out heavier so less I need to gain. 

Shae must see kittens neow ;)

Gigs happy they got what they wanted. 

J I'm not seeing what the others are yet but I'm slower at seeing squinter. Here's hoping for a super sticky egg for Easter :)

Baby same as I said to J

Fern glad you got to pop PP cherry. I'm sure my DH is going to have a rough time with that PP break. I hope you have great success with trying for #2 as well.

I don't think I remember much else.

So shower went well. I think I counted about 25. I did get gifts from people mom worked with that she invited but couldn't come. We scored the most on bibs and outfits. I knew we would get lots of outfits but was suprised about the bibs. It's fine, not complaining. The cupcakes mom got were awesome. I'll try to load pics soon. Overall it was a success and not stressful. Now to work on completing my registry, get the guest bed out of nursery, and get cracking.


----------



## Flueky88

Here's pic of our table. I meant to get pictures of decoration my SIL did but I never got around to it. She did however so I knew it wasn't a loss. Also not sure but they had pink pearl looking sprinkles in the strawberry cupcakes and chocolate morsels in chocolate ones.
 



Attached Files:







20170415_184335.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## M&S+Bump

39 weeks. Excuse me while I hold my boobs up &#128557;

As of this morning I'm 190lb so actually haven't put on much at all during third tri. Still 60lb to get off after though :( I didn't realise it was possible to get cellulite on the front of your legs!

Wooks, people say stupid s**t but they tend to come around in the end. When I told him I'd miscarried, my dad replied with 'oh well, three is enough anyway' - literally, that was it. No sorry, no hug, no nothing. It wasn't until later in the day (after his wife obviously chewed his ear off on their way home) that I got a text saying 'I'm sorry about the miscarriage'. But they're happy and looking forward to a new grandchild and he'll be a proud papa again. 

I'm so tired today, but I have to go buy a birthday present and christening gift and go to the supermarket because we have no food, again. Don't wanna go out in the rain :hissy:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9434.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaescott




----------



## shaescott




----------



## shaescott




----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhhh I want the darkie!!! Looks like my old kitty may she rip

Fluek what a cute table!! So glad things went well. My little brother said the same about colors but because of the former gender identity conversation. I won't be butthurt if he changes color at some point but he gets solids not two tone

MS excuse me while I hold my boobs up :rofl: gl shopping! 

Afm officially convinced I am sick not allergies. 25 without a cold and now this r_r still congested and throat is sore af. So much to do today too. Can't even rest too much


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww shae they are soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Cppeace

They are very cute Shae and I don't remember who asked but 3-6 is normal for cat litter size.Most females have 6 nipples and in nature how many nipples you have usually dictates your normal maximum litter size. (not always but usually)

My temp is back up- not as higher but back over 98 so I guess is a good sign. We shall see.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* agreed , 4 kitties is normal for a cat. Dogs = the more they breed in fertile week, the more pups likely, and less trouble delivering, but more work for the mama...
It's very common for chis to only have a singleton, or 2 pups despite breeding all week! And hound breeds tend to have big litters for some reason:shrug.
A bullmastiff breeder I know had 2 females deliver the same day! ( keep in mind, when you have mult females, they tend to sync up in heat cycles), so one mama had 9 pups, the other had 11 pups!
This is the breeder I got Romeo from, and she is VERY involved for a 65 yr old woman!
She got up every 2 hours the first 3-4 wks to remove half the pups from each litter to heated boxes, so the moms could just focus on 5-6 pups at a time...
Also Bullmastiffs are a bit like mama hogs- they WILL suffocate/crush some babies when getting in/laying down :( They don't mean to, just a size issue, so whelping boxes for them typically have a shelf that sticks oout around the inside walls, to give the pups a place to flee/hide lol.
Anyhoo- she also bottle fed goats milk supplement to any smaller pups ...for 3-4 weeks EVERY 2 hours :shock:

OMG I couldn't imagine! BUT then I did the math...
:-k...hmm ... 20 pups ( almost all prepaid for BEFORE delivery!)...$1800 ea...
:shock::shock: She made $36,000 BEFORE they were even BORN!!!! ( insert fainting emoji!)
That would def be enuff motivation for me to tend feed and rotate pups for 3-4 wks! They are weaned week 5-6, and picked up at 8-9 wks...Holy hell $36k for 2 months work! I didn't make that my first few years as a FirefighterParamedic!
...Oh and might I also addd, her pups NOW sell for $2500 EACH...soooo yea, same scenario=$50,000 in 2 months ( insert TWO fainting emoji :rofl)

*BabyD* :dance: I am soooo excited for you!!! have you gotten a FRER yet?!?!
I think your temp is doing fine post dip! Will prob make it higher over next cpl days!

*Kit* Guurrrrrllllll please! You look amazing! Despite the bump, it is so easy to see you are usually slender - I mean dudette! That is allllll baby bump, not fat looking at all!:hugs:

*Dobbers ( again)* forgot to add- with singletons, when I worked L&D- they always suggested gaining 25-30 lbs. Most ppl don't realize this, but the brain is a fatty tissue, and it is essential for babies/toddlers to have adequate fat for proper brain development! So fear not! Pregnancy is not the time to diet/go low fat or low carb really ( gest diab aside - follow what yer doc says there)
That is also the reason banies into toddler stage are supposed to be on WHOLE MILK thru year 2:thumbup:

*Shae* Awwwww so CUTE!!! So are the "grays" silver tabbies? 
My first kitty of my own was a Silver tabby sray- like 6 wks old?? Under a portable bldg at my school on the last day of school- I felt so bad it was alone and that the school would take it to the pound, so I stuck him in my backpack and snuck him home :haha: Great cat- but he bailed on me at like 5 yrs old to live with the cat lady on the next block :roll: He came back once- howling- I knew it was him and ran out and got him, made him stay inside a few days to get him used to home again, and put a collar on and everything, but first time out he fled to cat lady again and never came back:( At least he was happy I guess...

My next stray was an orng tabby we named Simba. He crawled out from under a car while I was on an emerg call. I scooped him up and took him as he was alone too.
He was riddled with fleas, and only like 4-5 wks old per the vet , but he was a GREAT cat until someone's dog chased him UP the hood and windshield of my car, and grabbed him :( I found him dead next to my car the next day and was so hurt, but furious! You could see huge muddy pawprints up my hood and windshield!
He was a big indoor/outdoor cat and MEAN to any animals that came near- a real scrapper, so I never expected this. He looked so peaceful, so the dog must have choked him or he died of internal injury....wish I had been there for him :(

Ok lighter news- afm- temp made another rise today :dance: up .25!
I did a wally cheapie and $ tree, still got the "something catching my eye" feeling, but not definite for sure... pics in a bit- DS is demanding I watch gaming vids with him lol, and hubs is being annoying- poking DS, hiding his Easter gifts, blocking his view of the screen etc :growlmad: His idea of "fun play"
After many evil eyes, and telling hubs it's NOT fun for DS, and I don't want to hear him whining, hubs retreated to the bedroom pouting :saywhat:
grrr


----------



## StillPraying

Peace woohoo for higher temp and fx!

Dobs sorry you're sick. I just got over that crud so I feel for you. I like the nursery colors:thumbup: I think 2 tone walls look awesome. 

Shae your kitties are so sweet!!! Love teeny little kitties

Flueky so glad your shower went Well! The cupcakes are delicious looking!!

MS happy 39 weeks! :rofl: excuse me while I hold my books up :rofl: wow that's super messed up of your dad. Totally agree people say the dumbest crap thinking they are comforting 

Wookie wouldn't October be kind of early? Sorry about your family. I really don't know how I would handle that. I hope they surprise you and are thrilled for you. When do you do the mat21 test? Your Easter dinner sounds delicious! 

BabyD and J, any more tests? 

Gigs super exciting about Levin having a cousin close in age!

Kitty you look so adorable!!!!! You are all bump I love it!

I forgot what else I read....

Just got home from camping. Will rant on that later, too exhausted right now.


----------



## baby D

CP awesome temps! 

No more tests for me yet as need to buy more -- been a full on family Easter Day here so guess I'll buy more tomorrow! I'm way nervous about it though!


----------



## JLM73

Ok heres my tests WET about 8-10 mins as i was trying to hurry and hide them from hubd lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170416_082223-1-1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 21









IMG_20170416_082235-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 13









sketch-1492370034180.png
File size: 302.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

Unfurtuntely I don't see the line as clearly today as I did yesterday, J. Good luck though.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Shae, your little kittens are sooo cute!!! One of my cats (first time mommy) had her kittens on Monday but unfortunately they were born too early and didn't make it :cry: I have never seen premature kittens before so it was kind of a shocker...they were born without hair and almost look like baby mice. I called my vet's office and he told me that they were more than likely premature because of not having any hair, the mom not wanting to take care of them (she cleaned them up right after birth but that was it), and they were having trouble breathing. The vet said that their lungs are the last thing to mature (just like with human babies). 

He also told me that if a cat has feline leukemia (which we had to have one our beloved cats put down in July of last year from it) that it can cause the mom to have premature babies. I would like to have her tested for it and if she doesn't have it, I would like to get her fixed because I don't want to go through that again. It broke my heart to see her babies like that :cry: Also she has been moping around all this week meowing and looking for her babies. I haven't let her outside because I don't want her coming into heat and getting pg again!!!

Sorry for the book! But I do love your baby kittens and they are sooo adorable. One of our other momma's had her babies either Tues or Wed but she had them outside somewhere so I will have to wait until she brings them up to see how many she has (normally she has 4 or 5 in each litter and she was HUGE so I bet it was 5!) and what they look like :)


----------



## baby D

CP awesome temps! 

No more tests for me yet as need to buy more -- been a full on family Easter Day here so guess I'll buy more tomorrow! I'm way nervous about it though!


----------



## DobbyForever

Too sick to reply

J I kind of see something on the Wally in the first pic when I zoom in

Lady I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: my dog moped around looking for my cat every day until I literally moved out of that house over a year later. My dog was 10w when I got her so my cat had always been a part of her life.


----------



## wookie130

Still- If you consider that I'm due on November 15th (which would put me at 40 weeks), and due to my thin uterus and risk of rupturing, they need to take the baby at 38 weeks, then at the end of the October/beginning of November is most likely. For me, it's really a safety issue...a ruptured uterus could kill me and baby in very short order.

Shae!!!!!!!!! Look at those baby kitties. <3 I have a dark gray tabby, and his name is Captain Steuben. His momma was a tabby of some sort (I can't remember exactly what color), and his daddy was a black tom. Doesn't look like you have a runt in the bunch...they all look similar in size. Is Momma kitty doing well keeping them warm and such? Do they all nurse well so far? From the photo it looks like she's doing well feeding them...I don't know if this is her first litter or not, but sometimes first-time queens don't do such a hot job with their first kittens. They're so cute! Will you be keeping any once they're weaned and socialized?

Dobs- I like the blue! My kids' room is an icy pale blue, too. Hope things calm down, and you get to rest. You need to get over whatever bug you may have, and take it easy!

M&S- That Easter ham is cooked, girl. :rofl: You look ready to meet that baby, and your boobs are ready to feed that baby. ;) Yeah, people can be pretty insensitive...but I agree, they tend to come around. :)

J- I'm not seeing anything...but I'm not good with squinters. Other people tend to see things I can't. My basset hound is from a litter of 9 pups...but bassets do tend to have larger litters than a lot of breeds. I couldn't imagine having to take care of 9 of anything. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

J not sure if you see what I do 

Ughhhcictodrxticyvoy. :cry: my Aussie has been glued to me today. I managed to will myself into making breakfast, going to brus and Lowe's, and getting panera for lunch. But I am spent. There were a couple things I wanted done around the house but that's not gonna happen
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9827.JPG
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## baby D

Think my spotting is starting &#128545; Slight change to cm colour &#128545;


----------



## DobbyForever

No :(. Sorry to hear that

Eta I second peace especially since your temp didn't dip like last time


----------



## Cppeace

Oh no D I hope you're wrong


----------



## baby D

I hope I'm wrong to -- I guess I'll know in the morning!


----------



## StillPraying

BabyD I hope you are wrong.

J I see something....im just not sure about faint lines on cheapies. They're hard to trust. 

Wookie oh that's right, I forgot yours will be a csection. 

Lady that is so tragic :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, sorry you're still feeling ill :( is it pregnancy related or just the general "blahs"?

Wookie, I hope they surprise you. I've found that I suck at predicting people's reactions. My parents are like that though, as soon as you introduce a new life-altering idea to them, they start pointing out the negatives. It's really frustrating. I remember I told my Mom I was considering home schooling, and she says, "How are you going to do that with a newborn?" I was just offended, and I say, "I don't know, how did I buy a house at 23? How did I move away and buy another? How did I start a farm business? I don't know, I'll figure it out." All those examples I threw at her were things she had her doubts about when I first brought them up. Don't get me wrong, I love my Mom and I know she is just concerned for me...but man, it can be kind of disheartening when they aren't as enthusiastic as me.

J, I do see a faint something but I trust nothing.

Had a very busy weekend with out of town friends here for the big SIL/BIL gender reveal! It was fun but tiresome, but I'm getting used to the lack of sleep at this point (I guess that's good?). Anywho thought I'd just share one pic from the party, the moment they popped (shot) the balloon with colored confetti. I know it's their backsides but SIL is holding her face in disbelief. they were both SOOO convinced it would be pink!
 



Attached Files:







fire2.jpg
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Cppeace

Lol that is funny Gig and a great way to do it!


----------



## gigglebox

PS if any of you decide to go this route with a gender reveal, make sure the confetti is tissue paper/scraps. This confetti was, like, plastic stuff...it was way too heavy! It just exploded and immediately dropped on the ground. there was no lingering in the air at all. in fact, I was EXTREMELY lucky to have captured this shot.


----------



## StillPraying

Great photo gigs! I've seen that but with powder instead of confetti. That's so exciting that they got what they were hoping for!


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Thank you to the ladies who commented on my lost little furbabies. It was really hard because I love cats sooo much and I hated that there was nothing I could for Angel's litter. We are all very attached to her and were looking forward to her babies! She is a solid white cat with one blue eye and one green eye and I was looking forward to seeing if any of her babies inherited that from her. Angel is the only cat I have ever had that had two different colored eyes :) I am so leery about her having any more babies until we find out if she has feline leukemia or if she is a carrier of it. Either way it would be best if she doesn't have any more kittens.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs love it!!! And it's general blah. Both SO and I are sick. Thankfully I was under the weather for my weekly Costco run but not sick yet. So I had bought some emergency meals lol. Ty Costco lasagna for dinner tonight. I'm just bummed I don't have lemons or any tea in the house so settling for hot water with honey.

Lady I think that's definitely the best to find out. Hopefully she doesn't and it was just first time momma or something preventable. :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

Finally back home,DS had fun with an indoor egg hunt and lots of candy of course

We met with a Russian man and his wife today.
They are the owners if that cute 3lb chi i posted before. He is almost2 but has never bed.
He barked furiously when we got there!
He does NOT like strangers lol.
He was so mad he even care i was carrying a chi in heat who should smell REALLY good to him lol.
We ended up going out by their pool, and suddenly he caught in that We came bearing gifts:haha:
He has never bred and had not a clue what to do, and after10 mins in the blazing sun, i suggested we go back in since the male was getting closer to getting there.
Once inside he figured it out in like 5 mins and they were tied for the next10 minutes:happydance:
We arranged for their lil boot to be bed to our lil Chloe when she's rdy as well.
Sooo good day!

Below are my tests dried....i see faints, but not sure if evaps :shrug: If FF has cd13 O right, then I would be 12 dpo today, and AF due tomoro...eeek :(


----------



## DobbyForever

J are you not worried that he'll pass down that overly badly behavior? The Mom of my sheltie was like that and my sheltie is a neurotic, barking mess. She barked st my mom for a week straight. She barking right now cuz someone parked their car in the lot lol. Lucky she's cute. Annoying af. Granted shelties bark at everything.

Either way sounds like a productive visit which is good. So woot. Too bad you couldn't take your male to take notes lol. "This is how you do it" :rofl:

I see something on the Wally but it looks dented so not sure fxed


----------



## Cppeace

J, your chart looks amazing you I have hope for you.


----------



## JLM73

Thx*CP* will see if it darkens...been there (faints), done that,...closet FULL of the T-shirts:bgrowlmad: so trying to just stay neutral minded.

*Dobber* Nope. She's actually turned out to be super sweeet and even really playful now. She had no prob with the cpl holding her/picking her up today- she just wants to be petted! She is curled up at hubs side on the couch along with Chloe, and Kahlua and Penny are curled on the other side of him LOL
Vinnie is with me on the other side of the couch, but wide awake....so with 4 at his sides, hubs looks like the Chihuahau Whisperer:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Meant barky like with the dad since you said he was barktastic. I'm glad the chis have settled in. I agree they just needed time to get used to their surroundings. But Vin needs to channel his inner Vin Diesel and get it on

Also agreed your chart looks super fab


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwww how sweet to picture that chi pile on the couch<3 

Cpp, they were going to do tanarite (no idea how to spell it) but it was $75 and they were not willing to shell out that kind of money.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks everyone for the kind words about the kittens! They all seem about the same size, yes, which is good. She's only 12 months old, she's a first time mama. We've got a camera on her, and she's feeding nearly constantly. She only leaves the babies to eat and use the litter box. She does seem like she keeps sitting on them accidentally, but my mom says she doesn't think it'll hurt them, because she doesn't weigh enough. We've been gently petting them very minimally, and petting her lots, and it seems to make her happy. She doesn't get too protective of them. But if she's away from them to eat and she hears one cry, she runs over to make sure it's okay.

Edit: not sure if the grays will be tabbies. Will have to wait and see. Mama is all black except for a few white hairs on the chest.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that gender reveal is so adorable! While it seems cool to find out ourselves at the party, I'd prefer to find out beforehand in case I'm disappointed. Don't want to show it at the party. No poker face over here. 

J your chart looks so promising, yet the lines are playing around... fx'd!

Lady I am so sorry about the loss of your kittens. That's terrible, I hope she doesn't have leukemia.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww good momma kitty. What was the plan with the kittens again? Are you keeping them or re-homing them? And lol no poker face. I hear you. Those gender reveal fail (because disappointed) videos are so sad esp with kids who get super upset. I know they all get over it but yeah.

Also I feel like I should immediately know what tanarite is but no clue


----------



## StillPraying

Tanarite is used to make exploding targets :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

I feel so achy and crampy and back hurts.


----------



## DobbyForever

*cough*test*cough*


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Tomorrow will only be 9dpo I am trying to wait till atleast 10dpo - I only have 3 tests left


----------



## DobbyForever

Fair point. I respect that


----------



## StillPraying

Happy 25 weeks Dobs! For camping tips: if you're sleeping on the ground, invest in a decent air mattress. Ours was like 20.00 from walmart....im buying a nicer one for the next trip, cuz it was basically deflated by morning. Bring a big variety of snacks because prego eating is pretty bipolar. Aaannnd flip flops are not the best shoe choice:thumbup: lol

Peace so testing Tuesday?

My next appointment is Tuesday. I'm so confused, everything I've read from others who have had severe preeclampsia (i had hellp) have much more frequent appointments. This is only my 2nd appointment, and the 1st with my OB. I'm hoping I'm fine this time and don't have any pree, but that's not likely...and so I'm worried this hospital isn't taking it seriously. But maybe I'm being dramatic :shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

Yes I will prolly test Tuesday. The cramps continue- feels almost like oncoming af


----------



## baby D

No more spotting yet but big temp drop this morning so she's on her way I'd say &#128546;


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, they technically belong to the shelter. We're fostering them. We plan to adopt the mom and 1-2 kittens. The rest will go to the shelter. I'm not too worried about them finding homes. There's only 1 black and it's a tabby. Mom is black, she'd have a hard time finding a new home. Mom is also extremely well socialized and very sweet. I assume the kittens will be of a similar temperament. She met SO for the second time while she was nursing her kittens and she legit rubbed her cheeks on his hand to mark him as hers. She has no issues with trusting new people at all.


----------



## shaescott

CP fx'd!

Baby D aw I hope not. 

Still, did you have pre-e with Luke, or just DD2? I can't remember what you said happened with him. Was it a genetic issue? I hope I don't sound insensitive, I honestly can't even imagine how it feels, and I don't know how easy it is for you to talk about. 

Either way, given your history, they should definitely take you more seriously. I would complain out the wazoo. But then again, my doctor mother would go after someone's job if they were negligent to me, and she'd probably be successful. That's why it may be a good thing that I didn't tell her that the hospital psychologist told me that I was self harming because I was looking for attention. I told her years later, and she said if I'd told her then, she would've gone after that lady's job. Maybe that lady deserved it, but what if she had an off day and had children to feed? So I'm glad that I didn't say anything at the time. My mom says that when you complain about a specific employee to their superiors, it means you're willing to get them fired over the complaint. But honestly, that only really applies to jobs like retail and fast food, where the workers are dispensable, replaceable. It takes much more complaint for a doctor to get fired. Sorry. I'm going off on a tangent now.


----------



## MissMymmy

Morning girls hope you don't mind me crashing! 5 days late as of this morning and trying not to test as I've had 6 BFNS already. It's so hard!! Had minor period like cramps this morning but no bleeding


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Miss Mymmy!

Shae- Momma cat sounds sweet. I'm glad you're planning on keeping her and a kitten or two.

Still- Yeah, I do find that more than odd, actually. If I were you, I'd start raising a stink at your current OB office, and possibly begin shopping around for a different medical team, and express to them WHY you're looking elsewhere... I would think they'd be monitoring you closely at all stages of pregnancy, especially in light of Luke. :hugs: Start putting your foot down. 

Cpp- Fingers crossed!

Babyd- Dammit!!! :(

Ugh. Monday morning, the crack of dawn. We can make it through this week, ladies!!! We can do it!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still, I'd for sure be questioning why they aren't following you closer. Pre-e can get worse in subsequent pregnancies and you had it every time, do I remember right? Maybe this appointment is when they'll put a plan in place.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I really need to pack my bag in case they want to take me in on Wednesday... but yawn. What do you pack to go live in hospital? :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Well, I wouldn't take TOO much, M&S, as you can always send DH home for fresh stuff, and send the dirty stuff with him. I'd just take 4 or 5 t-shirts, plenty of undies and bras, 4 or 5 pairs of yoga pants or sweats (whatever you're most comfortable loafing around in), and 3 or 4 pairs of jammies. You may as well pack your hospital bag with baby's stuff in it (outfits, etc.) and have it ready before you go into the hospital, as DH may not know how to get that together for you (I know my DH wouldn't have clue what needed to come for baby). Pack some snacks that you like for boredom hunger moments, toiletries, a tablet/or laptop with charger, some books if you like to read, or something crafty you've been working on. Once you're down to your last outfit, just send them home with DH, and have him bring back clean replacements. Is he pretty good with taking over the laundry stuff? For your sake, I hope so. :rofl: Or you just may come home with a newborn, and a ridiculous amount of dirty laundry that you won't feel like doing. Ugh.


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Mymmy*! Pull up a ahir! Welcome!
Do you have irreg cycles? Are you sure of your Ov date? ( opks etc)

*Shae* I personally looked for an all black cat with green eyes here before I got my 2 siamese from the shelter- not a single "witchy" kitty to be found lol
Nice that you get to adopt mama and a kitty or 2! It's always cool to have known an animal since birth!

*M&S* Pack ENTERTAINMENT!!! Books, dvds, take a tablet/laptop, phone and chargers for all, puzzle books ( if you are into that) and SNACKKKKKKKSSSSS! lol
I was in hosp for 9 days 2 yrs ago, and it's a brand new state of the art facility.
Welllll I must say I was impressed! Wireless keyboard for the tv controls, you can order your meals on the TV, or Order 100's of movies to watch, or use the tv/keyboard to look at your treatment /tests and results so far! 
And the best thing....RESTAURANT quality food! And you can order as much as you like per meal!! They even have guest meals in case your fam stays with you!<3

OMG love that place!! I had huge Caesar Salads, Lasagna, Chicken Parmesan, Made to order Omelettes, Gelato Icecream, HUGE Turkey sandwiches on bread of choice, tons of diff sides, just way too much on their huge menu to name :munch: mmmm was in heaven 

*Still*I would get the needed monitoring items and use them at home!
1-You can get the detailed test strips from the pharmacy area(cvs, walgreens, walmart etc)
2- blood pressure machine- usually $25-$50 depending on the brand/features
3- check your ankles/legs daily for swelling that does not go away when your feet have been up ( or laying down)
That should help a bit:thumbup:
But yea....tell the docs you aren't comfortable with the lack of close monitoring given your past pregs!

afm another rise!?!:shock: up .16!
hubs just left so gonna go get test pics of ???


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think DH would complain if I steal all his jogging bottoms to take to hospital Wooks, since none of mine fit :haha:

He is very domesticated and capable with cleaning, washing, looking after the kids. And his sisters and mum will come and help as well if needed, or take the kids. I'm expecting to come home with the baby to an immaculate house and dinner delivery service arranged from the church for the first week.

J - I'm on the NHS - the food, while better than it was a few years ago (mainly because it was SO bad that it was prolonging people's illnesses if they were in for weeks/months because it wasn't nutritious enough - healthy eating is a new concept to the Brits!) is not one of the perks. You do get a choice of three different things per meal - although on your first day, you'll usually get either whatever the person who had the bed before you ordered, as meals are 24h in advance, or whatever is left on the dinner trolley (tuna sandwiches usually) :haha: I'll be lucky to get a rent-a-TV, and the reception is so bad, or was in the children's ward anyway, that it's really not worth it. Luxury it ain't, but it's also 100% free no matter what I have done. So can't complain :D with the money saved vs a private hospital I could order in every meal from the best restaurants in Glasgow if I felt like it :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

I want a post delivery meal train :(. My mom's best friend has organized so many for my mom, but I'm too far so oh well.

I have nothing to add just to echo what everyone said lol

Shae sorry I remember you said that already hehe

J fxed for your test

Baby you're still above cover so fxed

Throat feels mildly better but still congested. Tmi snot has gone from clear to yellow ugh


----------



## gigglebox

Popping in to say hi and i hope y'all had a happy easter. 

And also I'm on the scout for new tests....


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs:hugs: 

Dobs sorry you're feeling gross still. I hope it doesn't last long.

MS that's fantastic that his family and church will be helping out! I'm with Dobs, I'm jealous lol I think for hospital id bring my own pillow, snacks, entertainment, and toiletries (hospital soap sucks). But I'm keeping my fx that he's head down and you don't have to go in!

J where are your tests?! Oh and your hospital sounds divine lol

Missmymmy welcome to the madhouse.

Shae that's so great you'll be keeping some of the kitties and the mama. And I don't mind questions about Luke at all :) 

Thanks ladies, I feel less like I'm being dramatic now lol. The military sort of brainwashes you to suffer in silence:wacko: I had pree with dd2 that started very early, but the Drs ignored me about it until 34ish weeks. Luke they believe was chromosomal (I was a mess post birth and refused the autopsy on him) because they tested me for everything under the sun and nothing was wrong with me. So I don't know if I would have had it with him. J love your suggestion on getting the monitoring supplies myself, I'll mention that to hubs. He already wants a blood pressure cuff for me anyway.


----------



## shaescott

Lol Dobs yellow is nothing. A few days ago I had a huge green glob come out after a shower. That was pleasant. 

Hospital food... I guess it depends where you go. At the hospital my mom used to work shifts at, the food was average I guess, but we went to the cafeteria, we weren't patients. When I do get pregnant, I plan to look at all the hospitals around me and see if I can find a midwife-run birth center first. They let you eat while in active labor, whereas often they don't allow it in hospitals. If I can't find a midwife birth center, I'll look into hospitals with midwives available or often used there. Find places that will let me eat. I'll probably bring a bunch of food with me so I don't have to eat hospital food. The stay is gonna be expensive enough already. It's ridiculous how much it costs, honestly. 

Speaking of insane costs, I personally believe that the cost of college in the US is practically criminal, it's so high that it's impossible not to go into debt unless you have a surgeon or a lawyer for a parent. You can go to a private school for nearly the same cost as a public school, since they give scholarships, but even then, $25-30,000 per year?! That's a full year's salary for some people! Public college shouldn't cost that much! I understand the cost of room and board. Depending on the college, it's $10-15,000 per year. That's not unreasonable when you compare the cost of rent etc. but another $10-15,000 for tuition? That's crazy.


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, so crazy that they won't listen to you! I'd push for them to do something. I also love the idea of getting monitoring supplies yourself if they won't do checks. 

Shae, I cannot believe how expensive college has gotten! I was at a public college from 2000-2005, and the cost has gone up SO much since then. I cannot believe the loan amounts a lot of my co-workers left college with. I did undergrad and grad school, and was able to pay off my loan after 10 years cause thankfully it wasn't that much since it was right before the costs started skyrocketing (my parents paid 0 dollars for my college, as they just didn't have the money, so I had all loans, grants, and scholarships to pay off myself). I don't even want to think about what the cost will be in 18 years when my kid will be heading off to school. *shudder

I hear the food at the hospital I'll be delivering at is pretty good, so I'm looking forward to that! They give you a menu and you just order room service to your room, which is nice. 

I have two appointments this week.. one with my regular doctor that will be quick and we'll hear the heartbeat at, and one at my diabetes doc that will be an ultrasound to check growth. I am so nervous, just because I hope she's doing well in there! I get so nervous after 3 miscarriages that something will go wrong. If everything looks good at the appointments this week, it will be so reassuring.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae, if you choose to eat in labour, there's nothing a hospital can do to stop you. There's no such thing as 'being allowed' :haha: It's your body and your baby, and therefore your choice what you do.

$10-15k for room and board and another the same for tuition sounds obscene &#128561; I think I paid £300 a month to live in private accomodation which included all bills. Tuition was covered by the government, but even if it hadn't been (for example if you'd already done a degree and had the tuition paid for that) it was just over £3,000 a year. Although down in England I believe it starts at £9,000 a year for tuition and depends on the course.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry - I'm a slacker B- I took photos, but see nothing more than ystrdy- that niggling feeling something" is there at the 10 min mark, but doesn't show in pics...I am at moms with DS, so can't post pics as I left thge tests at hubs :dohh:
Nothing to see anyhow...
FF has me 13 dpo, so I normally would get AF today :( we shall see...really wondering now if the 2nd dip was the real O and first was gear up and Fail:shrug:
Odd thing is you can see I got all neg opks after that cd 12 +opk:huh:
Unless there would have been a +opk cd 16, as it was the ONLY day I didn't opk, cuz I ran out:-k that would work with O on cd19...3 days later...
NO idea...grrr


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, right? To me, you're sick and yellow and green is the norm. But my preggo book said to call the doctor. So I did. The advice nurse was like the book is overreacting, that's just in case we need to put you on antibiotics which we obviously want to avoid if it's not necessary. So she said if it's still yellow Friday then I have to call and get them.

Re college tuition: No idea what the UCs are like now. I remember it being about $14k when I was there. I got through my four years on 90k, and that included my LA rent and living costs and lots of frivolous spending lol. BUT my first year's tuition was paid for by a scholarship. I just felt bad for this girl I knew who had to work three part time jobs because her parents made too much to qualify for FAFSA but not enough to give her support. But my rent was $1675/month no utilities included. Dorm was $15k for housing and food I think my freshman year. I had my dad's life insurance money to get me through it, which was nice but really depressing because people would always tell me how lucky I was. Like no you asshole, I have this money because my dad is dead. I want my dad to be alive. My stepdad has been saving for the boys for the last five or so years, so he pays all their tuition and rent and and gives them a monthly allowance for entertainment and food.

Still :hugs: no suffering in silence! Suffer loud and make people care! But I get it. As much as an outsider can get it.

J I echo Still that the hospital sounds amazing. Sounds a lot like Stanford's birthing center. I soooo wanted SO to switch insurance companies to Blue Shield or Blue Cross so I could labor there. I was like we can switch back aaaafffffttttter. But nope. He wanted Kaiser and it's his money and I'm sure it's fine lol. r_r

Michelle I hope all goes well and you get the reassurance :) i'm sure baby is doing just great and lovely in there :hugs:

I also second MS. I'm going to be such a b* if people start telling me what I can and cannot do.


----------



## Cppeace

Baby D, your temp is still well above the cover so it's not over till you see actual AF. 

J... Wow your temp is just skyrocketing! That is so exciting!


Shae as someone who has 3 cats I recommend 2 being the limit lol but that's me.


----------



## DobbyForever

J is on J POST YOUR TEST i gots to go lol


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey* LOL when I read you were scouting for new tests - I was like :huh:
Did you get pregnant again while preggo???:rofl: ( joking of course) then I realized you meant me Baby D etc :haha:

*Dobber* really hope you feel better soon, and that SO is pickin up the chores since you are benched :hugs:

*Shae* TOTALLY agree colleges here in U.S. are just greedy money hungry b*stards! Someone should not be "punished" with a ton of debt for trying to better themself, and improve their education to have a better life for their fam in the future!:growlmad:

We are drowning right now! Just had to do debt consolidation program...
Last year we had $ in the bank and were very comfy- I made nice dinners, restaurant style- Pad Thai, Chicken Tikka Masala, Sesame Fried Rice, Chicken Marsala, breakfast was alternating Strawberry or banana pancakes or Belgian waffles, Cinnamon Raisin French toast, Crepes filled with fresh fruit etc etc...now it is a battle to find enuff ingreds to make ANYthing:(
His student loan payments were on deferral, and that ended last October, so sh*t got REAL , real fast with an extra $400+/month :cry:
Mind you- my overachiever hubby has THREE Masters degrees:roll: and is certified in SIX area of teaching- which he had to pay for, and STILL has to pay for renewing...
Ugh...we are talking well over $150k of student debt!
He did sign up for some program, that is you make all payments on time for 10 years, they forgive the balance, but that only goes toward 2/3 of his student loans debt! The other 1/3 we still have to pay ...:dohh:
It is insane to me...
Not to offend ANY other professions, and I def have done MUCH public service, as well as others in sales and fast food even, but IMO Public Service Workers (Emergency Service Workers, Military, Teachers etc) should NOT have to pay back 100% of their higher education loans...ESPECIALLY Military and Teachers...these 2 lines of work are crucial to our future generations, as well as our safety and security!

*On hospital NPO ( no food etc)* Bullsh*t!
I worked Labor and Delivery for a few years, and the ONLY reason they make patient NPO ( Nil Per Os=nothing by mouth) is because* IF* you need an emergency c-sect, they don't want you to vomit and aspirate...
:saywhat: ummm NewsFlash- ANY patient who has an emerg c-sect is usually Knocked OUT and then Intubated- I have done many intubations for this!
You CAN'T aspirate with an endotracheal tube in...were there and vomiting, it stays in the mouth and we suctioned it!
It's not like you can NPO every preggo in the world just in case they come racing in at 2 am with a prob that requires an emerg c-sect:growlmad:
Hell I have intubated many a drunkard here in Ybor City-partying too hard, passed out puking with no gag reflex...just as likely to aspirate:thumbup:

If I were you, I would STILL sneak in snacks...just choose light things- crackers, some grapes etc. Usually patients do not vomit under genera anesthesia unless they went to the All you can eat Buffet an hour or two before :haha:...then it's always fun for us med folks to guess wheat they ate :haha: "Hey, that looks like corn, and some BBQ Chicken!" :rofl:...
yes...we are a sick lot so far as humor!

side note...waiting to get DS from school- hour early release each Monday...mom bitches constantly about ppl swerving all over the road due to looking at their phones. Her phone pings twice due to FB notifications, so she grabs it places it on the steering wheel and proceeds to READ the new posts while driving 50mph down a 45mph street between neighborhoods...:

Guess WHO started drifting into the other lane of traffic, and when I said HEY! she jerks the wheel to the right and we promptly end up driving in the gutter roadside, 2inches from jumping the curb :growlmad::trouble: *sigh*


----------



## JLM73

*CPeace* I know right! Trying not to get too excited as FF tentatively has me cd13, which is :witch: day for me...
BUT if that 2nd dip was O- I got man juice just under 24 hrs earlier, and would only be 6dpo(if O was cd 20) or 7dpo (if O was cd19)... hoping that's the case since my tests do NOT show a :bfp: right now!

*Dob* tests are at hubs, I had a reg doc appt this morning by mom's in another county and left them at hubs, I'll post what I got but I assure you it's NADA! :nope: so hoping I didn't O cd 13, but rather cd19 or cd20:thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

How negative was your opk on cd 17? If it was still pretty dark just not positive it could have been working it's way up to ovulate gain.


----------



## JLM73

Here's fmu tests showing....NUTHIN' :brat:
 



Attached Files:







1492430273806-1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 10









April5.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Fern81

Omw shae I'm in love with your kitties!! My first kitten was a grey (looked JUST LIKE a british blue). The poor thing got blood poisoning after being bitten by another cat and passed away at age 11. I still have his pics everywhere in my house. My siblings call it morbid but pfff my cat, my babes, my pics! We also adopted 2 black kitties in 2015. I don't understand why people won't adopt blackies! C'mon people we seriously don't believe in witchy cats anymore XD my black cats are the sweetest things possible. 

M&s- soooon it will be over hun! I know the last bit drags out but just hold on it's almost done. Xx

Aaww babyd so sorry. I've got so much baby fever and keep picturing my family with another baby. Now I can finally understand the want to ttc for #2 or 3 or however many; I didn't quite get it before. All my fx for you (and everyone else ttc).

J I see those same light lines I always see on your tests :( hope your new project is very fruitful hehe!

Afm- sooo many firsts! First: 
* sitting up and holding himself up in his (pink, inherited) bumbo chair
* wearing size 3-6 months
* rolling over (a bit assisted)
* drinking other than milk (rooibos tea)
* sleeping in his crib. 
Just having a proud momma moment!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Why do they do emcs under general? Mine was with a spinal block, I think I only know one person who had to have a general for it. Is it faster to knock out? 

I dunno about not having to pay your loans back - but it really shouldn't cost so much in the first place!


----------



## JLM73

*CP* cd12 was the +opk- lines =
cd13 just a hair lighter than control, but close enuff I comt'd opks
cd14 like cd13
cd15 def lighter than control
cd16 I was out of tests
cd17 test line much lighter than control, like 1/3 as dark as control
:shrug:
Since I got CH's and O appeared to be my regular cd13, I didn't do anymore opks...
The only reason I did an opk on cd17 was because I had 1 left, felt crampy that eve while me n Hubs were assembling that outside dog kennel and I had alot of watery cm and kept having to go back inside to "wipe" - sorry TMI lol, and that night around 11pm, noticed my cervix was WIDE openwhile in the shower- which it should NOT have been if I O'd my usual cd13. I chewed hubs out that same night for his sarcastic ass tone and responses to simple questions- he does this when tired :roll: so no BD that night, but It was early the next a.m. when he I gave the ORDER- man goo...NOW! lol


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah that is pretty confusing...Your cervix shouldn't have been wide open if your had ovulated. Fx for you in either case.


----------



## StillPraying

Idk anyone who was knocked out for a csection. really drugged, but not knocked out lol. My hospital's policy is if you have an epidural/Pitocin other meds you cant eat anything but clear liquids. I mean, I guess you could say f** them and eat stuff anyways, but I know THEY wont give you anything.

School, yeah I was one of those "parents aren't broke enough to receive assistance, but don't actually have any money to help" students. But since I did my time in the military I'll have the GIBILL to pay for schooling, although I think I'd rather just get certified in a skill then waste my time in college. Other than a few professions, it seems like it's a waste of time/money. Most of the people I know who went to college came out with a ton of debt and they still cant get a job with their degree so...yeah. Schools would not be nearly as expensive if so many people weren't given handouts. Teachers for grade schools are so underpaid compared to college professors its disturbing. My sister in law is an elementary school teacher in NC and she makes nothing. The US really does not invest much into education.

J I have no idea. lol I'm hoping it being a confusing cycle = a BFP. higher temps are promising!

Fern aww love all of the firsts! Tea? Ive never known anyone to give their baby tea lol My best friend refuses to adopt black cats because she claims they have a terrible personality:wacko:she's crazy.

Michelle I hope your appointments go well! I know what you mean, I get nervous over every appointment, even if its just a blood draw, like someone is going to give me bad news.

I don't actually have the option of a different hospital. The way that my healthcare works I have to be seen in a military hospital.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I didn't even get any drugs for mine, gutted :hissy: Just the spinal block, which was wonderful obviously but I'd have liked something more than two paracetamol before! He was out within 20 minutes from the decision being made so I can't see getting knocked out could possibly be any faster, or any advantages to it really unless for some reason a spinal isn't an option.

I have done absolutely zero with the degree I sweated and cried over. I don't even know where the certificate is :haha:


----------



## baby D

J your temps are looking awesome!! So excited for you girl!!

As for me, still no AF. Minuscule amount of spotting -- it's not even making it into the tissue even I wipe. It's only there if I check inside &#128561;

I always spot but usually it picks up throughout the day and is in full flow by following day. That's not happened -- well not yet anyway.


----------



## Cppeace

Glad to hear BabyD. If no AF by tomorrow I vote for more testing! This could just be IB. Fingers Crossed!!!
:dust:


----------



## wookie130

A good friend of mine had to be put under entirely durin her c-section, as the spinal was placed too high up, and her lung collapsed during the surgery, and they had to bag her, put her under, take the baby, etc. I've known a few other gals who had to have baby removed in minutes' time, and were therefore just put under general anesthesia. It happens, and when it does, it's usually medically necessary.


----------



## StillPraying

Omg Wookie that would be so scary! I've never known anyone who had to be put under, I cant imagine how terrifying that would be.


----------



## TexasRider

Jumping in to say yes I was put under during my c-section. Long story short it was failed labor and they used my epidural to numb me more. I guess turn it into a spinal? Idk anyway I never did get fully numb on my incision area. They said baby's heart rate was dropping and she needed to come out. I remember by doctor telling me she had to cut me open and I would feel it and once baby was out they knocked me out to stitch me up


----------



## StillPraying

OMG Tex! That is so crazy! I mean obviously there are reasons they do them, I just never knew that was a thing. Mind blown and learning has occurred.lol That does not sound like a good time :nope:
How are you doing Tex??


----------



## M&S+Bump

A spinal block is a single injection, and as far as I'm aware works faster and more completely than an epidural. I have the idea that with an epidural you can still often feel movement, tugging etc during a c-section? I've never had an epidural so no idea, just what I've heard people say. I was NUMB from the boobs down, as if nothing existed down there, for over an hour.

I was just genuinely curious as I couldn't see how it could be much faster - Joe's heart stopped (re-started, thankfully) at 9.30am, and he was born at 9.50am, from standard delivery room with zero drugs to delivery in theatre 20 mins later, with me awake.


----------



## TexasRider

Still- eh I'm here. Bummed about ttc and stressed about $$$. My husband seems to think the solution to our money problems is to open his own automotive repair shop- insert eye roll here- I have tried to talk him out of it but then I get accused of being non supportive. So at this point I'm going to let him try and when it crashes and burns I'm going to do my best to not say I told you so and pray we aren't in worse shape than before.


----------



## StillPraying

The epidural you have like a an IV in your back would be the best way for me to explain it. they can raise/lower the dosage, like a constant drip type thing. I guess putting you under would be faster since its the mask on your face count to 10 and you're out. but if you already had the epi/spinal block you probably wouldn't need it?:shrug:

Tex I hope he doesn't crash, who knows, maybe it will work out :hugs: any more words from the doc on the ttc front?


----------



## Cppeace

Tex, why are you so sure it would fail? Is he not a good mechanic? It usually is pretty hard for a decent mechanic's shop to fail, really.


----------



## TexasRider

No- waiting on hubs to do SA- he works on straight commission on work done on cars and for the past month he has had horrible checks- it's been a struggle to pay the bills and keep food on the table so he hasn't been able to take a day off to go and have the test done. Until he has it done the dr will not schedule
My hsg


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I am so sorry to hear that. I hope if he does open his own shop that it works out and that he goes in soon for that SA

Babyd I second Wookie

Afm took a sudafed and congestion is gone but the pressure is still there and I'm more fatigued now. The whole house is disintegrating into ruin T-T


----------



## TexasRider

He's been wanting to open his own shop for a long time now and I always manage to talk him out of it. I'm pretty sure I won't be able to talk him out of it this time and at this point I'm like ok bud sink or swim time. But I am such a negative Nancy when it comes to stuff like this.

Sorry you feel like crap Dobs. It I feel you on the house being in disarray. We were off today and I had big plans for cleaning and grocery shopping. Our 20% chance of rain turned into 3+ inches of rain and strong storms that knocked out power at my house from 8am-5pm so yeah nothing got done. I went to my moms house- she had power so we just chilled there all day


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes! Glad you are all alright and at your mom's, but that sucks. :(

I hear you. It's a big investment to get started with no guarantee of success. Would he be open to funding with at a different place? Maybe somewhere he gets more consistency with pay in his field?


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, massive hugs! We're in the exact same situation (mechanic hubs on flate rate and slowly sinking furter and further into debt). Hubs also has ideas for businesses, and I myself am going to dive deeper into the art classes after I get a schedule down with DS2. Working for yourself can be extremely rewarding. Can he maybe just start with side work and go from there? If you do this, don't forget to look into heslth insurance cost too, if he's currently covered by his job.

I speak from l personal experience--it's expensive to insure yourself!


----------



## TexasRider

Yes he has work insurance right now and it's relatively inexpensive for good coverage. He pays like $275 a month and his coverage is better than mine. I pay $460 for me and the kiddo after the school picks up $325 of it.

He could do side work except for the fact that he just has 1 main set of tools. And it's not feasible to cart around "what he may need for the job" back and forth. So a second set would be around $2k

I just feel like I should earn more but I don't want to go get a second job. Our school district pays zero for anything extra like tutoring etc. and I don't really want a job after school cause then my kid is with someone else while I work all the time


----------



## DobbyForever

And business liability insurance


----------



## JLM73

Actually general anesthesia is like that flashy memory thing they used in the movie Men in Black :rofl:
One miin you are getting raced to the operating room- usually with an injection of Etomidate or similar. You get kinda amnesia effect of not recalling just before the real general anesthesia drug is given. 
I got it as a "prep" med before going back for ovarian cycst removal in 1995 ( now laparoscopy is more commonly done than gen surg) but I was talking to ex hubs1 , the nurse said she had a "pre-surg med" yea yea ok, me and him were both medics, and I am not fearful of procedures- well as I was telling him a story, she injected it into my IV and I was STOPPED [-X mid sentence!! :huh:
I mean whatever the rest of that sentence was was instantly wiped from my memory! I looked at her and said - ummm what did you just give me??
It was Etomidate :rofl: was kinda funny as I wasn't really drowsy at all- I had to ask ex hubs what I was talking about LOL then carried on talking till they took me back , but man, took my train of thought RIGHT off the rails!

*Tex* Will the doc let YOU take the sample in??
Tell him to put the goo in a cup on lunchbreak or in a.m. and you take it in??
I know they have a timeframe tho...
Hope the biz releves your $ issues, and doesn't add to them!


----------



## DobbyForever

SO wants me to throw him a parade. I made dinner. But I was laying on the couch waiting for him to come eat. So he sees me struggling to get up and plates the food for me. Which I appreciate. But midway through dinner he goes remember when you were sick and I picked up the slack? And I'm like ummm remember when I was sick but I still forced myself up on my feet to make you a healthy dinner?! r_r


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*:hugs: and *Gigs*Hugs
Totally feel you 2 on the slowly sinking thing :shipw: S.O.S. indeed lol
I will say hubs does tutor 3 regulars a week ( 1 Mondays, 2 Thursadays)
It's all afterschool, so it makes a lonnnnng day for him Mon and Thurs, but honestly- I was debt free when we met- have been since 2007!
He on the other hand was ok till student loans kicked in last Oct :(
I started my cooking biz on a whim for just some small extra cash and it took off like mad that first year-2 ( got derailed by divorce grrr) but as they say 
1st key=*LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION!*
It's true. Your hubs just needs to find a spot where no one has established a customer base.:thumbup:
ALSO- the 2nd key = LOOK busy! Even if you aren't!!
People feel more comfortable going to what looks like a busy ( popular in their eyes) shop! So if he gets his own place. He needs to have some buds park their extra vehicles there- or if using lifts in the garage- ensure he has vehicles on almost all the lifts...ppl are alot like cats...CURIOUS lol and afraid they are missing out on something.
3rd key- DEALS- ppl love coupons for 50% off for new customers ( he will need a computer database to avoid scammers tho) or say 50% off oil change or tire rotaions etc on Wednesday! ( whatever his slow day turns out to be.

There is a local car wash that has a diff deal for each day Mon thru Fri.
For example - Mondays- Military gets full wash/vaccuum/Armor All for $3!!, Tuesday same deal for teachers, Wednesday same deal for Active Police/Fire/Medical, Thursdays same deal for Veterans and so on...
They are ALWAYS busy whereas when they first opened their shiny new biz pre-deals, they maybe had 1-2 cars there....now at least 10-12 cars at all times!
I so so hope you and hubs get surprised and do Amazingly well!
But yes! Self Insured is a be-otch paymentwise!!


----------



## Cppeace

Seriously,if I'm not knocked up this is gonna be the worst AF ever. Cramps this soon before AF and every day on and off since 4dpo.


----------



## wookie130

Anyone get a headache that went on for days during the first tri? Ugh. This has been happening to me on and off, and it seriously sucks.

Tex- :hugs: Good luck. Sounds like SO is set on his plans. I know what it's like to keep falling further and further behind with the cash flow...I pray it works out for both of you. It does sound like there's some other immediate pressing matters ($$$) that's keeping him from getting the SA right now, and it's understandable. Frustrating, but understandable. :hugs: 

Cpp- Are you having any lower back pain with the cramps? That was my first symptom this time...I was pretty crampy (like ovulation-type pain, however), with a very achy lower back. I do believe this happened with my other bfp's too, though. Just curious! I have gotten pretty crampy before AF, though...I hope you get a bfp in a few days!


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, i had daily headaches/migraines for weeks this time. Nothing with DS1 though. This pregnancy has been all around way more draining, physically. What helped me most was a cold cloth on the back of my neck. I'd suggest something like an ice pack in a rag though 'cause the cloth warms up too quick and as soon as it does, the pain is back :/


----------



## JLM73

:shock: test went up a smidge more - by .06!
I'm pissed right now tho as hubs left me sleeping in the bed, and I didn't have my phone in there for alarm- i rarely forget to bring it in there- but he leaves the room quietly letting me sleep WAY over the time I needed to be up and getting dogs ready to head out!! I told him many times last night I HAD an appt with a lady about breeding my bullmastiff with her girl this morning, and the drive is an hour and a half away! WTF !?!:growlmad:
Worse I get up see I'm an HOUR behind, and come blazing out to find him in the kitchen , eating a bagel fully dressed for work.
And worse than THAT when I tell him WHY didn't you wake me?? You know I had to be out the door when YOU leave!
He just stared at me, and took another bite of his bagel:saywhat:
Like he could not give 2 shits!

Then I race around shuffling dogs to the yard- does he offer to help?? NOOOooo!
Just keeps staring at me and eating his bagel! :hissy:
SO I confront him again about how he knew I needed to be up, so why sneak outta the room and not even CARE after the fact that I am now an hour late!
He still just looked at me then gave me a kiss walked to his car with his stuff, with a LESS than half hearted "sorry" ( with his back to me and kind of said as an afterthot) then left!!:brat:
I am seething right now- mainly because he could have helped me at least take all the dogs to the yard OR at least made me F-ing coffee as I do every morning for us....
SOOOO unamused this morning - Bitch Switch ON, and Cold Shoulder ON for the DAY!


----------



## kittykat7210

J something is deffo happening with your body, look at that temp!!


----------



## DobbyForever

^ for real look at that temp go

Wookie me. Nothing helps but caffeine for me.

Tex =/ I hope it pans out soon for him. Don't feel bad about not making more. At all. Ever. :hugs:

Afm Still feel like crap. Unamused


----------



## JLM73

*Kit & DobDob* I know riiiiight!?!:shock:
I only have 3 wally cheapies left, took one with technically SMU, but really more FMU- I have to literally squeeeeeze to get all the pee outta my bladder ( post surro twins and DS this started) I was peeved at hubs, so I didn't do that, just peed enuff to not be uncomfy...then when he left I went back in the bathroom to squeeeeze the rest out :haha:
I didn't see anything more than before, but then again - I raced out to meet a lady to breed her Gorgeous girl with Romeo...only for her to call and cancel, as she took my advice on signs the female is rdy to :sex:, and noticed she is not doing those things...grrrr but no biggie as she saved me the 1.5 hr drive to meet her!
So it will be a few more days, but I am sooooo excited to get a Bully pup back in exchange for the stud service- I get 1st pic, so DEF going fr show quality btwn these 2, just torn btwn another male-as Romeo and son will likely fight later, and OMG breaking up 2 Goliath powerhouses is no easy task- dangerous even!
And if I take a girl, I will always have to keep Romeo ( dad) away from her when she's in heat. Can't fix them if you are showing...
Guess I will decide boy or girl :dog: when they are a few weeks old:-k
Either way, Romeo is Fawn Brindle and the mama will be an all fawn girl. Romeo's dad was fawn, so I am sure we will have fawns in the litter, as well as Brindle.
I Deffo want a fawn tho, and will absolutely start him/her in the show ring ASAP!
I miss showing :(

so recap I and to stop rambling lol) I am either:
--14dpo, 1 day late for :witch:(from cd13) or
--7/8dpo (from cd19/20) if I O'd on the 2nd dip in my chart, which is when I had the Wide open cervix , high up, soft and watery cm...but opks were Neg...

I didn't check cervix at all near cd13, cuz I was still in pity party mode lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Sucks she cancelled but yeah would suck more to go all the way out there and the (have to do it!) b* not be ready :rofl:

My vote is cd 20. I find it interesting hso is green but ho is not. So complicated lol. Fxed! I see an am bd cd 18, but I thought you mentioned another bd around second o as well or am i cray


----------



## Cppeace

Well my temp is back up at my tww peak area but the hpt was decided negative this morn. Don't see a sign of anything on it. 

Wookie: Mine is mostly pressures and prodding feelings around the uterus and and occasionally a mild-medium actual cramp. During AF I usually have very few no no cramps to begin with, so this on and off crampy sensation for almost a week straight now is a very unusual thing for me and I am soooo tired.
My backache is only around when the crampiness gets around. It is higher than my really low back but still lower than the mid back- I'd say around an inch or so above the top of the pelvic bone height but I could be wrong as it doesn't hurt currently.


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie me with the headaches also, my OB suggested drinking a coke. It does help some. Interesting someone told me lots of headaches were common with boys, maybe you're joining team:blue: lol 

J sorry hubs was a dick this morning. Seriously id have cold shoulder on blast for sure! Loving that temp tho :shock:

Dobs sorry you're still feeling icky. 

Peace do we get a pic to analyze? Still early!

I'm in the waiting room for my appointment......dun dun dun


----------



## DobbyForever

Still remind me again what is the appointment for

Peace agreed still early but I'd love a pic to scrintinize


----------



## Cppeace

Well my good pics come from my tablet and all I could get was pics with the laptop and they never look as good or clear. In one pic there is a line which I cannot see in person so it is a lie of the camera and such. Here are the two clearest ones.


----------



## JLM73

A pic of today's am test...
Ignore the urine straining on right of test line...
I see a stronger line than before, but not sure if it's just an evap that is darker due to pee straining it:shrug: i only looked at it after the control showed, the quick glance at 5 mins, then had to hop in the car, do pics are well after it fully dried...:-k
At5 mins mark i thot i saw something very fair, same spot as test line but was not sure.
I have taken a zillion of these, so where the control falls on the C should be where test line falls on the T...
They are both centered with the letters C abs T, so proper places... Will test again tomoro am
 



Attached Files:







sketch-1492533410766.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 22









sketch-1492533364253.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I see it in the second pic. I hope your camera line turns into an irl line.

J I see it best in the first pic but agreed the urine around it makes me question. Fxed


----------



## StillPraying

Just a prenatal check up. My OB did an ultrasound to check on him so that was nice. Great hb. Looks like my blood platelettes are already a little on the low side which doesn't surprise me. Doing the other half of the genetic screening today and then scheduling my anatomy scan :happydance: 

I'll have to look at those test pics on my computer, my phone isn't letting me oggle properly


----------



## gigglebox

Still did you get any pics?

J, i remain skeptical...but hoping it turns into a blazing bfp!

Cpp, the pics are blurry but i'm seeing faint "somethings" on both pics.... :-k

Afm...ob predicts this morning baby is in the 7.5lb range. Have an ultrasound friday and am curious to see what they think. Also having a pain in my shoulder that hurts when i breathe, very similar to something i used to get as a teen and what happened after my appendectomy when there was trapped gas in my abdomen. Playing the "keep an eye on it" game for a couple days, but may have to get a chest xray or leg ultrasound (checking for blood clots). I'm otherwise asymptomatic so hoping it's just one of those things and goes away.


----------



## Cppeace

J I definitely see it on yours- hopefully they aren't evaps and you'll get clear positives soon. 

After leaving for the errands for the snake feeding and coming back less than two hours later I can see a slight line but that is way out of time frame so could be evap. 2 tests left I will probably test Thursday if no AF by then.


----------



## Cewsbaby

CPPeace I feel like I can see something on the first test! Hoping you are finally getting your BFP!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* no doubt! glad she was courteous enough to call e early, AND I didn't have to explain showing up an hour late due to hubs BS this morning...not to mention saving all that gas $$!

You are right, :-k I *think* it was cd16 EARLY morning when alarm went off for hubs to go to work- say 5:45 am:roll: He didn't finish at all grrrr so I didn't mark it. I generally don't mark any :sex: that is not during fertile window/no finish/:spermy: end up somewhere that WON'T = fertilization:haha:
And cd 16, I had not yet figured out my cervix was wide open.
That is the Friday we got the chis after he got off work- in Orlando hi: *Campn*), we built the outdoor kennel cd17 eve into night, so when I showered at like 11pm THAT's when I noticed the wide open cervix- which I only checked bcuz I was crampy the whole time we were setting up the kennel AND I had several incidents of feeling "wet" and had to go wipe lol.
So that's why when cd18 came round, I was like - I got the dogs YOU , inside! I need Baby Batter! :rofl:
So yea, I'm agreeing with ya that cd 20 prob was more likely tho the lack of another +opk still confuses me!

*CP* NICE recovery on temp!! I vote 7dpo dip was mega implant lol

*Still*hope all went very very well- I haven't caught up in reading...

*Caffeine* recommended for all headaches actually. It constricts the blood vessels, and headaches are due to dilated vessels around the brain.
Most migraine meds actually contain caffeine OTC.

I have been peeing like every 30 mins grrrr....I did start on a diuretic for my b/p like 3 weeks ago- but it really has not made me pee anymore than my normal 3 times a day...today I have gone like 6-7 times already and it is only 2:30!! Annoying!!!
I did have like 3 cups of coffee :coffee:at Panera :haha:, but I always have 2 cups in a.m., SUPER strong cuban espresso and it doesn't ever make me pee more than my 3 times a day norm:shrug: and mind you, this 3 times a day is from 5:45a.m. to like midnight as I am up early and very late!
So 6-7 times already, and feeling like I need to go AGAIN already is annoying as F*! 
Ain't nobody got TIME to be in the bathroom this much:rofl:

*CP* yup....statute 351-17C says "pics of all test, bfn and or possible bfp, as well as definite bfp's must be submitted to the group for scrutinization in a timely fashion, or you risk penalty of :trouble":haha:

and *Dobbleganger*:rofl: He tried to score Brownie Points for plating food :rofl: which in NO way takes as much time as cooking healthy!


----------



## JLM73

*CP * I def see a faint line on your test! Exciting!
Hubs is dying to own a snake- but I have vetoed any that have not learned to eat frozen then reheated mice/rats or smaller breeds that can remain on crickets/mealworms etc.
I refuse to and get NO pleasure watching a small furry mammal get squeezed to death and crushed :nope:
:-k Then again we have ALOT of rats running along our neighbors wooden fence at night lately ALOT, so I may be ok trapping and feeding those buggers, as one dropped down in front of me onto the washer in the outdoor laundry room about a week ago at 1am:growlmad: Scared the sh*t outta me, and I am not squeamish about mice/rats- have had them as pets even, but def didn't expect THAT!


----------



## Cppeace

I tried 3 feedings to feed frozen/thawed but they are young and 2 are not taking them that way- 1 ate it on the 3rd try. The two that hadn't eaten got live today and ate right away- within 5 minutes grabbed their live meals and ate. I'm hoping to swap them all to frozen/thawed but ball pythons can notoriously bad eaters sometimes. They are my first snakes so is a learning process. Most snake owners gain no pleasure in seeing their snake eat another creature but there is no alternative with snakes- they have to eat rodents and in some cases frogs or fish or if you have a giant snake they get rabbits.


----------



## Cppeace

And Thanks Cews. Good to see you in here too :)


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, random question but what do you look like? I just picture an older, disgruntled, gray haired lady as i personify your avatar :haha: i did the same with SUPER disgruntled looking J until I actually saw her lol

Fish for snakes isn't a bad idea. I think my brother, who was reptile obsessed in his youth, did fish.

Hmmm I wouldn't do wild mice J, who knows what they've gotten into first.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im ready for the TWW to be over so I can test! I drive myself crazy symptom spotting. This months OPK were a little off for me. I had 4 days of dark 2nd lines that were the same as the control line so I can be anywhere from 1 DPO to 3 DPO. They never got darker than the CL but it could just be these tests. I have had some pinching feelings today on the right side. I had the same thing though 3 months ago when I got all my False + so I dont know what to think...


----------



## DobbyForever

My ball was an excellent eater but I think because he was captive raised and only given frozen mice. Sadly, had to rehome him when I moved to this condo. It was 99% move and 1% my preggo brain I would forget to feed him some weeks. And then the next week he would go for my hand. =\. His name was (in case you couldn't guess) Slytherin's Basilisk or Basil for short :rofl:

SO wants a snake. I'm wary because he wants a big one and with a baby and small dog in the house, I'm not really ok with that. Not enough locks in the world. He and I enjoy watching feedings. I've never watched a live one save for Animal Planet, but those clips of lions taking down gazelles or crocs with buffalo are fascinating. The power and grace is unreal. Just dunno how I'd feel seeing it irl. I imagine you get desensitized to it. But I told him if he insists on feeding live (which he does), then it's his responsibility.

I second gigs. Wild rats/mice could be all sorts of gross

Loving that we have so many ladies testing these days :). Hi cews!


----------



## baby D

AF got me &#128546; still onwards and upwards! CD1 for me!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Gigs I look nothing like the bunny lol. I'm a chubby brownish, dark blonde in the sun hippie chick.
That's me from the pic I took for my author pic on my novel.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peeeeeeace you're so cute!!!!

Baby d I'm sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Cppeace

Aww BabyD I'm sorry to hear that. I sure hope May is your month hon.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww thanks Dobs lol my guy always says so


----------



## Cppeace

Oh and Dobs, mine are young and supposedly were on frozen thawed but sometimes after a move, specially after being shipped they can go off of the food they were on and want something different. I will try frozen thawed again next week and if no go more live will be bought. This keeps up and I will raise my own rats.


----------



## StillPraying

OMG Peace you are adorable, I def was picturing disgruntled grey haired lady like Gigs was :rofl: I think because of the bunny avatar, that I always think is a monkey....

BabyD I'm sorry hon :hugs:

Dobs love the snake name. All of the snake talk was totally making me think of harry potter haha

J Agree on the no wild rats/mice...diseases/poison/etc would probably kill snakey....aren't you worried a snake would eat your chis? Back home a friends python escaped and it was going through town gobbling up small dogs :rofl: not funny....but funny lol 

I like snakes, but not my kind of pet. 

Gigs I got a pic at the scan but you really cant make much out of it lol But I vote you shares nursery pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I showed my hubby and he said if we had moved to VA he would have hired you to paint our girls rooms haha


----------



## JLM73

*BabyD* awww dammit! :hugs: You seem to be in a positive mind frame tho, so that is good!

:hi:*Cew* welcome!

I really wouldn't sweat wild rodents- hell if they were dumped off or in the wild, they would eat the same rats, besides, snakes aren't that delicate, but captive breeding HAS weakened their immune systems- 
But I am am sticking to my rule NO pythons- we have very small dogs and will have very very small pups!
If a snake EVER ate one of them I promise I promise I would feel no remorse lopping it's head off!
Reptiles are cool, but they aren't in LOVE with us as many humans think- that's why so many bite their owners despite having been handled and in captivity for years. They are cold blooded...not mammals and don't bond like mammals do:shrug:
I frankly find boas and most snakes boring:sleep:
I have a rule going forward- we are NOT spending money to feed and house animals that don't serve a purpose!
Dogs- show, protect, breed, cat's catch vermin ( well...when we move to some land...not many in this hood) Koi= relxing patio area, that is Japanese themed ( and they are suppsed to be good luck- could use that lol)
Chickens in the future will be for eggs. We also plan to either breed pygmy type goats/alpacas, or milk goats- depends on the $ situation...
We may get a rescue horse or 2 IF we can afford the land- it's 1 horse per acre here.

Hubs is talking about rehoming our Jack Russell. He doesn't like that he is going after the chi's anytime they are not in their 10x10 kennel outside...
I told him it's a terrier thing, but he is right that at 22lbs, and them at 4lbs, he can do some serious damage.
I'm not encouraging or discouraging, gonna be his call as it is his dog, but :shhh: the Jack Russell IS a real pain in the arse! He is neurotic as F*, barks incessantly for no reason at times, and scolding him just causes more barking grrr.
I told hubs next payday- ANTIbark collar!
He also has dug holes in the yard literally 3-4 feet deep, tunnels even, which the 13 yr old boxer with the bad hip has gotten stuck in before :growlmad:
He and the boxer were both adopted from the shelter.
I have NO clue why hubs got the Jack, cuz he is too impatient for a Jack's temperament, let alone a neurotic one who is constantly barking and/or whining...
Hubs told me he was adopted and brought back to the shelter SIX ties before he got him...:roll: I told him as an educator of spec. needs kids...that should have been a SIGN to NOT take him having 6 families return him!
He really should have gone to a rescue for Jacks where they would have worked with him over his twitchiness and done home checks FIRST to ensure he went to the right environment. He is a hot mess!

*Cp* when you try thawed frozen, are you placing them under a heat lamp so they go in the cage very warm? Also tying a string to the tail to drag the mouse/rat to mimic movement usually helps:thumbup: We converted ALL the snakes in our Biology room in high school to eating frozen/heat lamp thawed only...sometimes placing them in the fake shrubs in the cage so the snake felt like they "snuck on them " :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Aww thanks Still. 

I am pretty neutral on snakes as a pet. They are ok but not in my top 5. I like them mostly for the amazing color morphs I can throw. I got 3 and when they get big enough I want to breed for different morphs. Some of the color combos are just amazing. 

I have a pastel yellow belly male named Solid(My guy is a Metal Gear fan)
A yellow belly female name Smeghead(We were watching Red Dwarf at the time of naming and she has the worst attitude of the 3)
and a spider morph female named Charlotte (I don't think that needs explanation )

With these 3 I can throw Ivories, Ivory Pastels, Yellow Bellies, Pastels, Normals, Spiders, Spider Yellow bellies (Bumble bee), spider yellow belly pastel(bumble belly). 
I also want to add some more morphs in here like coral glows, cinnamons and enchi and bamboo. There are literally hundreds of combos these snakes can throw - it's like a genetic lottery when you hatch them.


----------



## Cppeace

And J I make sure the thawed rats are warm when they go in. They are prolly around 85-89 degrees when they go in the enclosure. I was told to put them on try gaining the attention by making the rodent move around some before just leaving it in for the night and to leave it on the cooler side so it doesn't spoil as fast. 
Ball Pythons are mostly nocturnal shouldn't have a heat lamp. They do best with belly heat. Mine have heat tape under their tubs to have a nice warm spot that stays between 91 and 88 and I keep a small heater n the other side of their tubs to keep the area in general between 78 and 86 degrees. I'm told it can take a few months to convert them over and some may never convert over so we shall see.


----------



## JLM73

*CP* Oh I didn't mean use a heat lamp on the snakes, sorry, I meant that is how we warmed our frozen under heat lamps I meant.
The morphs sound cool-you would LOVE the store by Hubs- they have legit 150+ tubs of yound morohs of alllll the types you stated and MORE!
They AIM for rare displayed genetics and cool ones that are carriers of certain patterns/colors. They are SUPER detailed- their bins are shelved ( shoe box size) so customers can slide them out and take a peek,or hold them- but they ALWAYS have 2 employees standing by to ensure the safety of the snakes/no stealing/questions.
The tags on the bins say Ghost, Bumble Bee, Spider ( I was worried there would be a REAL spider at first LMAO) and many many other names I can't recall - and they have each have a DaVinci like Code on the corner of the tags :wacko:
We actually have been in there 2-3 times now- hubs wants one so bad, but he likes the dullest most BORING looking snakes! SUre they are carriers of certain genes ( which he has NOT learned yet) but Sorry- If I am dealing with feeding a snake, shedding, and their stinky occasional poo:sick: It damn well better be one of the Cool looking ones :thumbup:

I have had pics of several on my phone FOREVER! I will let ya know when I upload them to my channel so you can see some of them from the store. Def didn't get pics of the 100+ there lol.

The few that hubs asked pricing on were like $300:shock:....um....I just got 4 nice chis - who will earn their keep for $200:rofl:

I have always like King snakes as they are known to eat some other snakes! But I have ZERO interest in holding a snake- if I got one it would be in a cool natural environment tank...
I like these:
 



Attached Files:







snake King snake.JPG
File size: 119.6 KB
Views: 2









Snake-Grass Snake.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 2









snake Brooks' King snake.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 2









snake-Sonoran Mt King snake.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JLM73

I like the bright colored ones or funky patterns!
 



Attached Files:







Snake- California Kiing snake.jpg
File size: 74.8 KB
Views: 1









Snake-Grass Snake2.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cppeace

The green one in the middle looks like a tree boa I think and those snakes are notoriously cranky. I got ball pythons because they don't get super big, come in so many morphs and are rarely very prone to strike. They also never need anything bigger than an adult rat when full grown. Mine are only held when we are cleaning the tubs, otherwise they get left alone unless I pick one up to check on something- like Solid had a stuck shed and I picked him up to check how much skin was still stuck after it looked like most was finally off.
Balls are considered super boring though, but I'm fine with that. They ball up naturally when defensive and hide 97% of the time in their enclosure and that is what they are supposed to do lol. 
All the snakes you posted are definitely pretty. This is what I want to throw with my probable first litter
.
pastel ivory. I would have a 12.5% chance of doing so

The spider mixes can throw interesting combos as well.
bumble bee
bumble belly

I'd really love to get a coral glow as they have the most awesome color and pattern to me lol


This is a nice little morph calculator for morphs I like to play with lol https://www.worldofballpythons.com/wizard?male=32,20&female=


----------



## DobbyForever

I disagree, I've read balls bond to their owners. Mine used to come out whenever I came home and liked hanging out on my lap/arm. Up until I stopped feeding him regularly. You would think he wouldn't get cranky since I hear they can go a month without feeding, but he wasn't having it. The problem was the next size up (rat) was too large and the largest mouse was too small so I had to give him multiple =\. Idk. Cranky ass snake got pissed at me lol. Just like his momma :rofl:

I liked my boring ball. With two kittens and two dogs I needed boring in my life lolol. I had mine in a 50g tank. He was still young.

His tank. Me pretending to be the dark Mark :rofl:. I loved his little heart

My friend breeds reptiles and bengals. Stardust Scales. She's like super into it. Not balls though
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9849.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_9845.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_9848.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Rainbow boas! That's what they really like
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9850.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cppeace

Eh it's considered pretty controversial but most reptiles don't bond to anything or anyone. They primary just have survival instincts and don't have the brain capacity for emotion similar to most mammals. Some are definitely more ok with being held and are more social but on the wide scale they usually prefer being hidden away as they are in nature for the vast majority of their lives. 
I'm glad you had a primarily positive relationship with your ball, Dobs :)


----------



## Cppeace

Rainbow boas can be gorgeous for sure. Ya'll should check out Brian Barczyk from Snakebites- he loves snakes and all animals really and often shows his wide variety of snakes, discusses habitat, breeding, morphs and a ton more. I watch his videos often. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW5f0qz8_7U


----------



## DobbyForever

I want to goose nap then!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9854.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

lol, believe me you don't wanna go near that mama goose.


----------



## gigglebox

...no comment on the snakes.

Cpp, you have such a lovely smile! And great choice in lip stick color!

Still, you're kind <3 I'll post room pics when I get on my phone. Wish the room was clean though...


----------



## StillPraying

Goslings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ommmmgggggg the cuteness!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Gigs...
I don't think I have makeup on in that pic- I rarely wear any.. It's possible I may have lip gloss on though. I don't remember. Those pics were rushed... My editor was like "We need a pic for your back cover" And I was like... "What? No one told me I needed professional pics." 
Put on a decent shirt, brushed my hair, had my baby sis use my expensive SLR (non digital( camera and took 3 pictures. That is the one that went on the book.


----------



## DobbyForever

I guess someone called Animal control on them (to be fair we are a number of blocks from the lake and she was about to lead them into oncoming traffic). I just got back from the store and there's an AC van and officer clearly looking for something where I saw them

What store did I go to? Beer run for SO and then I bought myself a half cheesecake. 1700 sugary calories I have every intention of eating solo. I did get him a slice of lemon meringue not that he deserves it sending my sick, pregnant ass out for beer


----------



## Cppeace

They're Canadian Geese. Hopefully, if they do catch them they do let them go back to the wild. I think they are off the protected list now but they went on it for awhile. 

Cajuns hunted them so much that the geese actually completely changed their migration pattern to avoid southern Louisiana more lol


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- that sucks about the beer. Here in Texas people would definitely judge and stare at a preggo buying beer. I get my hubs to buy some on the way home so I don't have to stop at a gas station and buy beer with my 5 year old in tow. We used to have a few drive through beer barns you could go to but they all closed down cause they were selling to minors ugh.


----------



## Cppeace

I am so very tempted to test again tomorrow.... Somebody talk me out of it. 
I can see a perfect super light line on my dry test and my brain is like test test TEST!


----------



## DobbyForever

Can't help you peace lol I vote test :). I imagine he'll just drop them back off at the lake. We have tons of geese over there. There's this mangy group of wild turkeys who pass through every now and then. I just giggle because on Yukon men they get so shit face excited about geese and I'm like why geese everywhere lol

Tex people stare. I give zero f*s. My only worry is technically you're not supposed to buy beer for other people so if the ringer knows then they technically aren't supposed to sell it. And I would be annoyed if I dragged myself to the store for no reason


----------



## Cppeace

Lol You are no help


----------



## DobbyForever

:D

I think someone stole one of my packages which is annoying. I shipped it to my mom's so it wouldn't be stolen


----------



## Cppeace

That sucks Dobs... Thieves annoy the heck out of me to no end. What makes someone believe that they have the right to take something that someone else worked and paid for?


----------



## DobbyForever

Wellll I was wrong lol he counted incorrectly or something because they do in fact have both packages. Only took 15 minutes of texting to clarify r_r

Theft here is big. I have kids who have stuff stolen out of thier backpacks. Especially snacks. :(


----------



## JLM73

I agree with *CP* Dobs...your Ball likely learned a pattern, which is why he came out, and if he was THAT greedy to eat that often, he likely linked You with eating, whether he really needed it or not,
Studies and dissection prove that reptiles lask the anatomical structures where caring, love, compassion etc are in mammals. They are survival animals.
Though they sit on clutches of eggs in captivity- in the wild with MANY predators running about, they rarely stay there very long as it makes them vulnerable.

*CP* Those are GORGEOUS Morphs. I like The Rainbow as well Dobs.
Part of my aversion to us owning a snake(s) is the VERY same reason I came home to tonight... Hubs napping from 5:30-8:30pm :saywhat: and he only let the big dogs out to potty....the lil ones were all gated in the room , pee pads dirty, and NO food!! The larger ones also didn't get fed WTF??
So yea...NO snakes, cuz he would pull the same sh*t expecting me to handle that as well as 99% of dog care ( mind you 2 were his before I met him) AND clean the crates, pee pads, feed/water and STILL I have a full outing with all 8 dogs near 1130pm... I'm friggin tired too! I been running all day with DS and batshit mom...would have been nice to come home and have been able to sit still for even 5 mins.:growlmad:
I told him this morning, I am gonna start going to Panera every morn, get my free bagel and free butter, bring my own coffee, and just sit and read so I can relax...his reply?? "Can't you do that at home?"
:hissy: NO dammit I am HERE every day Wed thru Sat., and only gone when I see DS Sun, Mon, Tues...I'm gonna start staying over there Sunday and Mon night...using too much gas, and at least I have my big King bed, large shower, and huge gdn tub there!
When I'm here Panera every morn...I have always had a hectic sched, so I find it relaxing to sit in a busy loud bustling place, and just know I don't have to do a damn thing and can zone out with a good book!


----------



## gigglebox

Cop you give them too much credit, you know, thinking and all. Thieves are generally pretty stupid. What book did you write?

So evidently in the goose world some people get really cranky about not calling the geese by their proper name, i.e. Canada Geese. I grew up calling them Canadian so it's hard to break that habit. Like when I learned the proper pronunciation of Betta (as in the fish) is "beh-tah". Yeah they'll always be "bay-tah" to me!

Room pic, per still's request.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1039.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- adorable! Now I want to see your SO. Lol 

Gigs- amazing room. I'm so jealous of your skills. 

I bought SO cigarettes when I was super pregnant hahaha luckily the last time he smoked was the day the boys were born and he just stopped cold turkey. Thank gosh. 

I have a really cuter Easter pic I'll have to upload when I get a chance. Right now I'm off to go grocery shopping. Yay!


----------



## DobbyForever

His feeding tank is was in a separate room from his tank/any areas I handled him. He definitely knew when it was feeding time, he would go from super slow to attentive and slithering around the moment I put him in the feeding tank. He was young and growing rather than an adult. He doubled in length while I had him and was still not full grown, and I did have issues since I read you shouldn't give more than two mice in a feeding. So he needed more food than he was getting each week, so when I forgot a week he was super hungry.

But yeah from what I've read as of 2016 no research has been done on snake-human relationships. People say they probably don't because snakes are a-social in the wild. But they have proven snakes demonstrate emotions (fear, anger, curiousity...) and that other reptiles exhibit pleasure when interacting with their owners. There is evidence of pleasure with food but isn't that with all pets? My dogs shit themselves when I pull a treat out.

I will agree that their brains aren't as complex as mammals. But there is owner recognition and comfort with handling that you could argue is a bond.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I just call them geese because that's the only kind we have up here lol. I grew up thinking all geese were Canadian geese hehe LOVE the colors/room!!!

Pics pics pics of everything


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Canadian geese is how I heard it growing up so how I continue to say it lol. 

Oh some thieves are quite bright which is how they don't get caught. Most though, I'd agree they are not the brightest. 

I'd have to look and see if I have a pic of him on my pc.. I think they are mostly on my tablet... I'll look on FB- there are likely a few there.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigsey*:shock: O M G !! Gorjjjjj!!! But you are Uber talented with painting , I LOVE it!!! You should submit that to some local mags or papers!! It's inspiring!!
And agreed, they will always be Canadian Geese to me, as Canadian sounds possessive, where as Canada Geese kinda irks me....like when a Canada Human :haha: tries to argue OUR bacon is not real bacon- Canadian Bacon ( seeeee they use Canadian therrrre...) is the real bacon.
Bollocks I say! Cuz if it were the REAL version of Bacon, you wouldn't need to specify it as Canadian Bacon!
It would be just Bacon, and OURS would be American (America??) Bacon! pfft!
And I think BAY-da is totally acceptible, as we are pronouncing it with an American accent, whereas Someone from the Thai culture who has an accent (or didn't grow up here/or English primary lang) woould naturally say Bett-ah:thumbup:
I can't tell you how many dog breeds at shows have names pronounced totally diff than we say them usually...Bouvier des Flandres gets butchered by us, so does Dachshund ( it's not Dash hound...),Appenzeller Sennenhunde, Azawakh, and especially ones with Cao =Dog in Prtuguese (ex. Cão de Fila) It sounds like Cown ( soft nasally n) not COW lol, and even I have to repeat Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen:huh: lol


*CP* I really can't help cuz I SAW the faint line, so I too vote :test: :test:


----------



## Cppeace

This is fairly recent- prolly 6 months ago

This is when we were dating so around 5 years ago.

same date- with my niece at chuckie cheese

And PS I'm not short- I'm 5'7" he's 6'3" lol


----------



## Cppeace

And I concur Gigs your paint job looks great!


----------



## Cppeace

See this is the line I can see... It's barely visible but is there and I'm going insane I say-insane.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I request the untweaked pls unless I already saw it. Suffering from crs. Also you two are so cute together! I see that line on the invert and I usually don't see invert lunes

J lmfao Canada human :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol the resolution is so bad looking on the non inverted though the dot in the middle is a smudge, dust something else.

And thanks- We have some great genes to pass on- could have blonde hair or red hair, dimples, height, both artistic, intelligent, green or blue eyes(mine are dark green his are a blended blue) and mostly good health genetics...


----------



## DobbyForever

This guy totally just hit this other dude in the nuts cuz his team is losing 5-0. Tsk tsk tsk

Peace I see it in the non invert as well eeee hope this is it


----------



## Cppeace

lol really... nut shots are so dang rough and usually uncalled for.

I am more hopeful than I have been in a long time.


----------



## Jezika

Peace you and hubby are so cute!

Gigs I'm in loooove with the wall you painted. Kind of chic/modern but fun and appropriate for either gender. I'd feel so calm in a room like that.

Will write more tomoz.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww thanks Jez. :) We are a good pair.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh and Gigs sorry my distracted brain forgot you asked about my book. It was a historical romance. It's called Dreams in Green.

https://www.amazon.com/Dreams-Green-K-D-Fisk-ebook/dp/B007HE5Y3K/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

It was my first novel and my only published one. It is not my favorite,though- they cut out almost all of the paranormal I had in it. I guess that could be a good thing since some readers found it complicated. Most told me it was gripping and fast paced, though. :shrug:


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I am on team test tomorrow with Dobs. I love historical romance!

Gigs. I just want to steal the room lol seriously you could make money doing rooms like that for people!

Dobs a friend and I were both 8 months prego and the guys sent us on a beer run on Christmas day....not to mention we WALKED from the gas station to our apartment complex, 2 huge pregos each with a 24 pack:rofl:

Where I'm from all geese are referred to as "Honkers".....so there's that.... 

J....seriously wth is up with hubs?! :grr:


----------



## Cppeace

I love history and paranormal so my writing tends to reflect one or both or those genres. :) I've been writing for most of my life. My first short story was completed at 6 years old. It was a short story about Santa Clause's missing suit :p 

Lol I will prolly end up testing tomorrow... My logical brain is like... If implantation was 7dpo and started at 5, 9dpo should have been 10 and tomorrow should be 20... lol I can talk myself into most things :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp you two are adorable! And he definitely makes you look short. Don't you forget there's a height difference? I'm 5'5 and my DH is 6'5 and I don't even notice it anymore lol 
I also vote test. 

lol still I can imagine you guys walking with 24 packs. I love it. 

I LOLd at whoever said they call geese honkers. It was so nonchalant. 

Ok Easter pic next.


----------



## mrs.green2015

The family. Like cpp I am not short in 5'5 he's just a giant.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3497.jpg
File size: 79.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mrs.green2015

My babies.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3496.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw Mes G, so cute.

I went out with a guy at 6ft 4 before DH. It was handy that I could wear my highest heels and still only be the same height but defo prefer my current height difference, 5ft 6 to 6ft haha.

Cp you two are so cute. I vote test. Always test.

Gigs - beautiful!! I love that cot too.

I buy beer and wine and whisky here, order wine in restaurants (and drink it) with zero s**ts given. Nobody has ever batted an eyelid. :haha: You see pregnant women smoking and that is very frowned upon but still common. What makes me really sad is the ones going to the chemist for their methadone :(

My bearded dragons showed no sign of affection or even recognition after years of being handled and fed by me. My guy would puff and spike up EVERY time without fail and the girl nearly bit through my finger. Love snakes. I always wanted one but then babies...

Those are called Canadian geese here and Finland. I would pronounce Betta as beh-tah because of the double T as opposed to bee-ta with a single T like the greek letter. And hate to tell you, I have no idea what Canadian bacon is, but yours is called American bacon and to call it bacon at all is a bit of a stretch :haha: Bacon is pink and meaty, not fried to a crisp! :D


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god I have 5 pages to catch up on XD 

My cousin had a rainbow boa called noodle for ages until they had Emily, I used to love going round because as a kid my mum wouldn't let me have snakes or anything because she was terrified of them!! I used to feed noodle mice heated up on the end of a stick :rofl: kebab :) but I wouldn't have one with a baby either, I just couldn't forgive myself if something were to happen!! 

Cppeace not going to lie I thought greying lady until that picture!! You are so much younger and not what I expected!! 

I love seeing people's nursery so loads of piccys please!!

Green your boys are so sweet and you have a lovely family :) I'm only 5ft2 and hubs is 6ft2, but I also forget until I hug him now and my belly is on his crotch :rofl: I hope Evie takes after him in the height department!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Just had my appointment and not only is he head down, he's 4/5 engaged as well so unlikely to move.

We are back to plan A and proceeding as normal.

Although watching OBEM last night I was thinking wtf am I doing to myself, I could be having him TODAY... but my gut still says I would regret it if I had taken the section.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww yay m+s glad he is cooperating!!


----------



## gigglebox

M&s that is fantastic news!!! What a little trickster; hope this is not foreshadowing ;)

Actually part of the reason I am opting to try a vbac is because knowing the exact date was freaking me out. I rather it be spontaneous... 

Thanks for the compliments on the room y'all <3 I'll feel better about it when it's done.

CPP, TEST!!! That line is obvious on my screen and in the right spot and reminds me of my first faint "is it there?" Test.

Forgot what else...bah.


----------



## shaescott

Snakes terrify me. Probably mostly because my grandmother was scared of them. I'm fine with looking at a snake through glass, any closer to me is too close. And the talk of feeding them mice makes me sad cuz my family raised mice and rats as pets when I was younger. We actually saved a bunch from becoming snake food. My dad went to the pet store and asked for mice and they said "fresh or frozen" and he was like "whaaaaaaaaat???" lol. I know snakes have to eat them, mice and rats just have a special place in my heart. If snakes can't bond, rats can. There was a rat that loved me as a baby and would lick me and I had no food lol.


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* GREAT NEWS!!!
We would consider Canadian style BACON AS Ham here...literally like the ham we get on holidays or the deli if cut thick.
Our bacon I believe, is also from a diff cut from the pig, thus yours being just pink, and ours sort of striped.
I often make Candied bacon - Our bacon coated on both sides with brown sugar, then cooked in the oven :munch: so the brown sugar carmelizes, and sticks to the bacon. droooool O M G ....gooey goodness.
Would prob work with Canadian bacon as well....but I imagine that tasting llikke the brown sugar Ham we have in stores here :shrug:

WOW at the foot hight diff some of you ladies have and LOL *Kit* at bump on crotch!

*Mrs G * OMG supppper sweet thos pics of your lil men ! Love the smile!

Someone here made the news last year as their like 8 foot python got out of it's enclosure, and they fund it IN their baby's CRIB!!! It was looking for some heat no doubt, since it was curled up in a ball snuggled against baby'sside :shock:
I'm sure they had a Child services worker come round...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah right J, that sounds like the bit we call gammon, or some places call it bacon steak or something like that. You wouldn't put it on a sandwich though :haha:

Even streaky bacon here is cooked differently to how it is in the US. I do like crispy bacon but there's too much fatty bits in streaky haha.


----------



## gigglebox

Streaky bacon sounds like our bacon. It's actually cut from the belly of a pig.

Green, forgot to comment on what a happy family y'all are <3 and omg, SUCH CUTE BABIES.


----------



## Cppeace

Love the pics Mrs. Green. 

M+S it's good to hear he's positioned correct now. 

I comment on his giantness and my nickname for him is my giant, but I don't really notice it a ton all on all. It's just 5'7 I'm tech above average for females and I am the tallest women in my family so I adamantly say I' not short lol.


----------



## shaescott

Aw Green you guys are such a cute family <3

CP, you look nothing like I expected lol. It's so weird seeing pictures of people cuz I always expect them to look way different.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp did you test ???????


----------



## DobbyForever

Chewy fatty bacon is where it's at lol. SO obviously likes crispy, fat cooked out bacon.

Rats definitely bond. Ironic, my rats never bonded with me. Idk why but they did not like me like at all lol.

MS yay for cooperation! What's obem? What's engaged? Lol

Green so cute!!!

Afm still a bit sick. Very unamused I have spent half my break on the effing couch =\


----------



## M&S+Bump

Obem is one born every minute. TV programme. 

Engaged means his head is in the pelvis, locked and loaded. 4/5 is the least level, but it is more than I've ever had before til well into labour (Nat was only a little bit further than that when I was 8cm dilated) and means he is unlikely to come back out and start moving around again. It's also making for painful hips and difficulty walking &#128514;


----------



## M&S+Bump

My ticker is stuck. Apparently I've not to go over 39 weeks lol.


----------



## Cppeace

I did but even though I think I kinda see something- it's def not better and possibly worse than yesterday... But I will share. You can see it a bit better in the invert but overall it's definitely too light to be anywhere near positive.


----------



## shaescott

M&S what are you at now? 39 weeks how many days?


----------



## StillPraying

RE Bacon (one of my favorite topics) Agree with J, what the Europeans call bacon, we call ham lol I don't consider Canadian or Canada Bacon "bacon", I consider it ham. haha I'm more of a fatty bacon fan like Dobs, but crispy bacon on a cheeserburger is DIVINE. 

Peace the pic is to fuzzy for me to see anything :shrug:

MS so glad he's ready to go! :happydance: labor watch time!!Ive never watched OBE. 

Kitty how are you feeling? Happy 22 weeks!

MrsG:cloud9: they are too precious!! What kinds of things did you put in their little Easter buckets?

J....test?????


----------



## shaescott

CP this is kinda how I imagined you lol


----------



## shaescott

And *J* this is how I imagined you before seeing you lol


----------



## shaescott

Canadian bacon is not bacon. It's ham. It tastes like ham. Bacon tastes different. I don't like ham very much, but I love bacon.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Shae if I could be I would be more like the pic you posted.


----------



## shaescott

CP if money was no object, my closet would be a mess of a mix of hippie, punk-ish (red and black, fierce), girly dresses etc, and comfort (jeans and t-shirts)


----------



## kittykat7210

Cppeace this is how I imagined you;
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsdieixewj.jpg

And J this is how I imagined you;
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsrgto6tnt.jpg

Shae this is how I imagine you;
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsinoa3egf.jpg

I'm sorry if I have offended anyone!!

Stills I'm feeling okay, had a bout of morning sickness this morning but was okay after a while, I just get a lot of acid reflux, how are you feeling?


----------



## Cppeace

I wish my hair was still blonde. It started darkening when I was like 8 and never stopped till it got to this brown it is now. I have proof though that I was once blonde and much cuter 

The brunette is my big sis


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha, my sister was blonde as a kid then it got darker, I don't know anyone who's blonde has stayed blonde without hair dye!!

This is me and my sister when we were younger
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsvtztzt6u.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I know a couple who it stayed blonde but yeah it is pretty rare.


----------



## shaescott

My aunt still has naturally blonde hair. It's more dirty blonde rather than bleach blonde, but it's still definitely blonde. She's probably the only one I know with that though. 

Kitty no offense taken haha, it's not super far off. But I'm way too lazy and broke to dress like that and do my hair and makeup lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm 39+3 today.

Ham and bacon are totally different. Ham is usually eaten cold for a start. It's much softer and less salty. 

Mmmmmm bacon...

It's funny to see everyone's perceptions of each other. I don't tend to picture people in my head, never have done! Not enough imagination :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ham and bacon droooooooollllllll

I like this this is what I pictured game lol. I'm not particularly visual so I didn't have any prebuilt visions of y'all in my head before pictures.

I know a couple lifelong natural blondes, but I grew up in a very lack of diversity town lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Im a very visual person so I always picture people, that's why I hate books that are then made into films because I'm like 'nope that's not what you're supposed to look like' :rofl: 

I'll try some more people, editing more in as I find them, again if I offend I'm sorry!!

Dobs;
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsjqbdf06y.jpg

Gigs:
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps0vywgctf.jpg

M+s:
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpszpge3sez.jpg

Stills:
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpse7qgpfxk.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Kit she's cuttttte! I'm glad you thought I was so cute and innocent and sexy. I'd buy her a drink. If she was 21. Cuz I'm not sure she is :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

I'm a natural blonde! I have had long blonde hair all my life!


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha yeh I know dobby, I'm not sure how old she is but I just had this really slight pretty woman in my head for you! Sweet looking but with dark eyes suggesting a fiery nature

Wookie I think of you as a baker... Maybe the name Wookie (close to cookie)with the mumsy vibe I get from you just makes me picture you as a mum who bakes a lot with her kids!! And for some reason not blonde!

Kind of like this :rofl:
https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps4ukqesuz.jpg

I'm kind of sad I have my picture so widely viewable because i would have been interesting in seeing what everyone thinks I would look like XD


----------



## gigglebox

These pics are all amazing. 

Cpp, pics are too blurry for me to properly ogle, especially on my phone :-k

Afm...didn't want to talk about it because it makes me bawl but my puppy, who is almost 14 years old, fell down our steps (like an entire flight) this weekend. Poor guy is in bad shape and I'm not sure if he'll pull through. He's functioning ok but he is definitely in discomfort. Positive juju or prayers are appreciated.


----------



## gigglebox

Ps wish I could get a tan like that instead of just burning.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that gigs. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs I'm so sorry!! I really hope he makes a full recovery!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks :hugs: unfortunately he smacked an existing mast cell tumor on his way down which caused it to triple in size over a couple days. It's on his chest so he's reluctant to lay down and exhausts himself standing all day :( he's on meds to try and shrink it, so that's the current plan/hope. The timing sucks...I'm so afraid things will come to a head with him at the same time I'm in labor or something...

Blah sorry to depress the thread. 

Cpp when are you testing again?

J same question?

Baby d I forgot to say it but sorry af showed :(


----------



## Cppeace

I'm not testing again till at least Friday, maybe Saturday. I've hot had an lp longer than 14 normally so sat would be 14dpo if no af. still pressures and cramping and tired and today I'm smelling things like shampoo when I shouldn't be lol No one showered today so no shampoo was used lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ever look up EPF, early pregnancy factor? It explains why we can get symptoms before pregnancy is confirmed. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait gigs when did you get a puppy?! How did I miss this?! Were there pictures?!

I'm sorry he's not doing too well. :(. Did the vet give any inclination as to when they would expect him to recover?

Afm I slept all day. I'm so annoyed and miserable.


----------



## gigglebox

Ha, he's no puppy anymore but I always call him that. He's my 13yo boston terrier. You can see a pic of him (and my frenchiexboston when he was a puppy) if you click on my name. Vet was very vague, it's one of those things that is unique to each dog who has it. So we just have to wait and see.

Sorry you're under the weather still :( wtf, you're supposed to be in the pregnancy sweet spot. Also when do we get another bump shot?


----------



## Cppeace

EPF is primarily an immune suppressant but can possible cause some early symptoms.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooooo ok I remember seeing him briefly in a video but I saw 14 and thought 14 week and I'm tired. Ignore me. I'm sorry the vet was vague. Hopefully he rests, but I empathize with him.

Idk. My throats and congestion are gone but I have that germ feel still and am so achy and fatigued. I go numb just going up the stairs once. Today the sheltie is babysitting me. She was using my ankle as a headrest but then I moved to take the pic.

Sunday's bump pic is attached. Bump is looking tidy and round this week. I've lost a bit of weight from being sick so overall everything looks less irritating than last week while simultaneously depressing me because I hate that I lost weight.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9858.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_9821.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_9860.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, sorry about the puppy. Hopefully he makes a quick recovery.

Hope you feel better too, Dobs! Being sick on spring break is awful.

CP, I'm keeping my fingers crossed so hard for you! Everything sounds so promising.

AFM, had my anatomy scan today. Thankfully all looks good! I still can't feel much movement myself, but she was moving around like crazy in there! Always such a relief. I go back in another month for a detailed scan of her heart, even though the tech said she could see everything perfectly already and all looks good. I also got the ok to check my blood sugars two times a day instead of four since my numbers have been great! :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Michelle. I tell myself it could be worse: I could be using my precious sick days or trying to teach, but the weather is so beautiful is sucks being stuck on the couch. But at least now I'm not lying to my boss about being too sick for that conference.

Congrats on the great scan! I'm always shocked how active my guy is but I can't feel poo when I'm being scanned. Also yay that your levels are coming in much getter!

Booked my last scan. I decided if this is my only bean I want the keepsake third tri 3D scan. But because of my anterior placenta, I have to go in early. So 17 days! I'm gonna surprise So with tickets to guardians of the galaxy right after. :). And my shower is one month from tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Mich all great news! How strict are you being with the GD diet? Also, your ticker is my favorite item of the whole cravings thing. I could go for one of those...

Dobs, are you still not in maternity clothes?! And don't worry about the weight loss. Baby will take what he needs.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am. Started in them around 15w. I can't get into my old jeans but I can still fit into most of my shirts. Most are form fitting but stretchy if that makes sense. I try to take my bump pics in my old krav tops so I can compare them easier than having different shirts each time. The shirt I'm in today is not a maternity shirt but it had a flowy fit to it to begin with


----------



## M&S+Bump

Great news Michelle!

Sorry you still feel crappy Dobs.

You'll start feeling those babies soon. Mine is currently insisting that I've not to breathe any more and squashing my lungs.

This is me Kit &#128514; I have slightly more hair right now, because I'm lazy and haven't cut it. I was also very blonde when young, but it started darkening when I was about 13.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9444.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks, Michelle- I have a good feeling about it all. 
Lol I caved and ordered some clear blue hpt that will be here friday... lol I don't know if I will cave and test again tomorrow or still wait for friday since the tests then wont come till afternoon most likely... sign crazy crazy me.


----------



## DobbyForever

I vooooore test tomorrow skip Thursday or just test him and thurs and fri when your tests arrive because it's me and I'm cray 

MS artistic picture with your coffee and head sideways and all lounge like. Get it!

I do feel bean a few times a day. Gyn was actually impressed that I feel him daily with it being my first and ap. She said 'perfectly' like 5 times at my last appointment. I can usually get SO to feel him once a day.


----------



## M&S+Bump

There are very few photos of me in existence, and even fewer face on shots :haha: Most are like that - taken by DH when I wasn't looking - because had I been looking I would probably have covered my face with something &#128514;


----------



## JLM73

*Dob* Maybe your rats never bonded with you cuz they knew you were in cahoots with snakes :haha:
In high school, Our Farmers Ed class found a very small baby rat in the field- all white.
Someone wanted to fee him to their snake and I chewed them out, and demanded they give him to me. 
Being an only child of grouch parents, they never cared what I got as a pet ( except dogs cuz I was allergic) but anything that could go in a tank/cage they cared not.
So I took the lil guy home and gave him the best of the best, he grew to be a big VERY friendly rat, cleaned himself like a cat, and even learned to come when I called his name ( I let him run around my room when I was there) AND I taught him to put a mini basketball in a lil hoop <3
He was AMAZINGLY smart- named him McGregor, called him Gregor...
Had him a few years, then one day I raced home from school, ran into our spare room ( my pet room) and there he was head and 1 paw resting under his chin on the edge of his food bowl! He looked peaceful, like he was asleep, but I knew he was gone :cry:
I haven't had one since, but he was the BEST!

*M&S* Love "locked and loaded ":haha:
My ticker got stuck once, it's a TTC conceive ticker, and counts how long I have been trying...well it got stuck at like 2 yrs I was like 3 months further when I noticed...
I had to delete the BBcode in my siggy, and redo the exact thing, and it works just fine now:thumbup:
I did feel it was like "BEOTCCHHHH!!! If your ass ain't pregnant after 2 yrs tryin, I'm goin on my lunch break!!":rofl:

On Bacon drooooooool OMG I luv luv luv it!!!
I can eat it crispy or cooked to be flexible- so long as the fatty part is not still raw looking. Canadian Bacon I NEVER buy, unless making eggs benedict...
Lately I have bought MANY diff kinds! I am hooked on thickcut- usually Applewood, BUT I got Brown Sugared ( I like mine better cuz I carmelize it on there) and I found a Cherrywood Smoked Bacon! OMG I could eat a trough filled with bacon!
I am in pure heaven when we go to any breakfast buffet cuz I know I can have unlimited BACON!!! I sound like the dog on gthe Bacon Beggin Strips commercial :rofl:

*KitK* I don't think it is offensive at all! I think we ALL picture each other diff till we get a pic on here hehe. I don't really have set pics in my head but Shae, Gigs, Dobs, Campn , CB G-unit- hell everyone lol was a surprise when I saw the pics! lol

Oh and I have always heard blonde kiddos turning brown later are called Tow Heads??
Very odd naming lol Just looked it up , but seems that just means platinum blonde?? Not sure why I have always heard that for blonde to brown head babes:shrug:


----------



## StillPraying

Peace totally chearing for CB because I love them. I vote test all the days cuz ya know.:wacko:

MS love tho photo, totally dying over "decided I'm not to breathe anymore" :rofl:

Dobs love the photo and your dooogggieeee so cute!

Gigs so sorry to hear about your old puppy:( I hope he recovers :flower:

Michelle yay for great news and a good scan :happydance: 

Kitty....not even close :rofl:

I'm one of those born a Blondie blonde that darkened to a sandy-dirty-dishwater blonde. I went dark a few years ago and stayed dark till last summer in which I went SUPER blonde but hated it. My hair is "bronde" right now lol trying to go back to the dirty blonde :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

lol J I rarely eat bacon but was craving it like mad a couple days ago which is why I got a bacon burger the other day lol


----------



## DobbyForever

MS lol! There are tons of me with awkward forces smiles haha

J lol I didn't have snakes then. My mom haaaaates snakes. I had two rats, two mice, a scarlet macaw, a bunny, and two dogs though. Oh and a 100g fish tank. That's cute that you saved him. I have heard of people teaching rats cool tricks like that. I can't remember how long I had my rats, just that my stepdad made sure I took all pets to the shelter before moving in. Also lol dog from the commercial.

I feel boring now lol I was born black ... haired! Haha and stayed black... haired my whole life


----------



## Cppeace

lol well Dobs, nothing boring about that. It's just more average. My mother was always gleefully proud to say that she gave birth to a brunette, a blonde and a red head with the same dad. She still says I'm blonde to this day- the only time I can even be partially called that is in the sun lol.


----------



## JLM73

oh forgot to add I had a niece ( 1st ex hubs) who was born with THE Bluest eyes, and they are now Totally Brown!!! I could not believe it! I know baby eyes can get darker, but WTf hers did not change color till she was like 1 years old!
I saw her 1 wknd- Blue eyed, like 3 weeks later her eyes were BROWN:shock:
I legit went right over to exMIL's grandkid pic display to verify, so I knew I wasn't losing my sh*t about her being Blue eyed before that!? lol

*Dobs* that sounds sad you had to take all yer pets to the shelter...:(
And I was born with SOooo much hair!
My mom says I looked like one of the Beatles:rofl: I def had Jet Black Shiny hair! Enuff to look like I had a wig on lol. Actually all my kids were born with :wigs::haha:
Only my surro twins came out with peach fuzz- mot my dna - and were Blondies till one turned light brown later.

I did fmu test, but hubs stayed home "sick" NOT that I can tell as he has been watching movies on Netflix ALLL day, and went with me to get our free bagels, and seems fine! I think he's just peeved he got an eval the other day that had ONE line he didn't like- ( his sprvsr is a friend but biz first) the line said he failed to adequately control a student- in the way of him working at his desk on the next activity , which allowed ( his worst) student to attempt to log onto an inappropriate website...He is suppose to work on that during his 20 min planning time ....which is also his lunchbreak...:huh:

He teaches spec needs kiddos- everything else on his eval was Effective or Highly Effective- so he is just being a whiny ManChild IMO, cuz he admits he shoould have waited to work on that!

Sooo I tested with a Wally cheapie, and saw NADA- not even an evap- that's why no pic.
I would be 15dpo today- 2 full days late fore AF had I actually O'd cd13, so I thinkk it was a gear up and fail lol, and that I O'd cd19 or 20:thumbup.
I am never late for AF- always 13 day LP unless a chem, but even then my cervix starts to open, and I just checked it an hour ago and that sucker is LOCKED tight like Fort Knox! It's also very firm with creamy cm- but so tightly closed I can barelllly feel the opening! So O'ing cd19/20 makes me only 8/9dpo today...so thinking I will give it a few days:shrug:
I usually start testing cd9 anyhoo...


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm that's kinda weird J, I thought babies eyes changed color like before 4 months.


----------



## gigglebox

According to my mother, i was born with black hair, then it all fell out around a couple months or so and grew back platinum blonde. It gradually darkened and was dark brown by probably 9 years old or so...? And now it's turning gray :haha:

Des looked straight up asian when he was born. He's now dirty blonde. According to MIL, hubs' hair was dark brown, nearly black at birth and turned lighter in the first year or two. Seems Des has daddy's hair.

J, i think as a parent I'd be pretty bummed if my kid had ice blue eyes that changed. I've always wanted a blue eyed baby, not sure why. Unfortunately hubs' genes are so damn strong, i'll be surprised if this isn't another hazel eyed baby.

And for real? 20 minutes to eat AND plan? He should get paid more.


----------



## Cppeace

lol real hazel is pretty Gigs. A bunch of people call amber eyes hazel though and they aren't -

Hazel is green or green blue for the majority and brownish in the middle.


----------



## StillPraying

See id call those green, if there isn't some obvious brown I call them green.
My girls had dark blue eyes until 6ish months. DH has blue eyes but mine are brown so pretty sure this baby will have brown eyes also. 

Gigs I was born with super dark hair that fell out and grew back blonde. So weird. Both my girls were born with red hair lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg j right?! I had a job like that. Lunch was 40m but once a month you had yard duty for 20m during lunch!!! I thought it was bull but when I saw the union contract and apparently we only really are entitled to a 20m lunch... shocked and disgusted. Sorry his eval wasn't exactly how he wanted :(

I just want my son to be handsome. And while I'll love him if he's black or white, growing up black sucked so I'd love him to come out halfway between SO and me.

I get these burning cramps once a day. Isolated to my lower abdomen. They only last a minute, but I'm noticing it every day/every other day.


----------



## Cppeace

Mine are green/hazel and my guys are blue. We can throw nothing but green, hazel or blue. I love eye color calculators.


----------



## shaescott

My eyes were blue until I was at least 6, and it took years for them to become green, they slowly transitioned through blue-green for ages. Some people still think my eyes are blue, but they're definitely green. In some lighting for some reason they sometimes look more blue, but I'm certain they're green lol. They have a ring of blue around them, but they're otherwise green. SO's eyes vary by lighting, among other things, between amber and hazel green (green and brown).


----------



## JLM73

OMG hubs has been by my side ALLLL day!
Finally he went to bed so i could get a test pic, and damn if he doesn't come back out after an hour "in bed" and sneaks up behind me as i am taking the pic:dohh: He scared the sh*t outta me ! It's friggin midnight- I was steadying for a pic too and he snuck up- and now his feelings are butt hurt cuz I told him DON'T do that! ...WTF??
I swear ...the things he finds funny sometimes...
I have the same pee stain with a faint line next to it.... its a tad pink but was not in timeframe
 



Attached Files:







April6.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 34









April6-2.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Breeaa

Hey ladies! Haven't checked in a while! I've missed a lot I see. Holy moly dobs! Your bump is looking beautiful!!!! &#128525;

I see there are new ladies here and new pregos. I didn't go back too far but congrats to the newly pregnant. Woohoo! 

AFM- all is well. Babes is 8 months old. Crawling, pulling herself up, trying to cruise. Only 1 tooth though. Lol Feels like time flew by. :cry: 

Im gonna try to pop in more. I miss hearing about everybody.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0189.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm had this really odd pain, wasn't sharp but similar to an ovulation pain but not in ovary area but not center enough to be uterus. About 10 minutes later wiped and saw one tiny spot of brown- nothing since and the weird ache only lasted between 5-10 minutes. still creamy cm and not watery, still crampy on and off... Still feeling positive about it... Lol might just be taking another test tomorrow... Will decide in the morn.


----------



## Cppeace

J def line with some color. Fingers crossed it starts popping the time frame. If you add water to your test does the line disappear? That's usually a way to tell evaps from late lines. 

Your little girl is very cute Breeaa. Sounds like she's progressing well too.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs * I am SURE Baby Boy will be lighter - My mom is very Olive skinned- but her mother was from Cape Verde (off coast of Africa- so dark! I joke ppl that skin tone are Midnight Blue-no one get offended lol) Well mom's dad was straight up WHITE with blue/green eyes- one lighter than the other= Mom very Olive- much lighter than her mom, but also very tan compared to her dad- BTW both her parents are 100% Portuguese, it's just that there is ALOT of doversity in European Portuguese!

Well I am MUCH darker than you Dobs, and my 1st hub was White as can be ( half Italian, but they all appear very white) My DD is MUCH lighter than me!
She is always mistaken for Hispanic as she is just tanned:shrug:
Her hair is awesome very dark brown and smooth huge ringlets when she doesn't straighten it. But straight EVERYone thinks she is from Puerto Rico or something.
Her dad has lovely blue eyes ( I have a thing for light eyes) but she got med. brown eyes thanks to my mud puddles... It's nice to know SHE can have blue eyed babes if she is with a blue eyer:winkwink: as she carries the blue gene from her dad.
So yea...your baby will be lighter than you regardless, especially given how his fam seems to have never veered to the dark side :haha:
Not to mention mixed kiddos are ALWAYS light when born - hard to tan thru the old Ute hehe

*CP* I know right?! I have seen some babies eyes gradually darken from birth and be set at 6 months, but oh no no...hers were blue Soooo long no one expected them to change so late and so fast!:shock:

Here's a pic of a Black Lady I follow on Youtube who has a White husband and their baby came out uber light with BLUE eyes<3
They did go to haze/brown later, but mom said it was around 7-8 months I think...
 



Attached Files:







Eyes.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Cppeace

I always find it so quirky when someone so dark has a child so much lighter or vice versa, but genetics do what they want lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Correct me if I'm wrong Peace, but my brother is studying genetics a UCSD and we happened to be talking eye color the other day. Keep in mind, I'm paraphrasing because I tend to zZz when he goes on his genetics rants. But essentially eye color is complex so it's not predictable to 100% accuracy to where you can say brown eyes are impossible. There's multiple genetic factors at play that determine eye color. For example, you have hazel and your hubs has blue. Scenario one involves genes specifically linked to melanin production which influences eye color. Without knowing your specific genetic breakdown of particular combinatio /allele structure it's difficult to narrow down exactly what you're working with ESPECIALLY since you have hazel (an eye color that has little to no scientific/genetic study done at this time). 

But basically you have two sets of genes dictating your amount of melanin produced and whether or not your body produces it. So take hubs with blue eyes (no melanin). Let's say he had the gene that produces lots of melanin but his production gene is broken so he doesn't produce it. Then let's take you with green hazel. Let's say you produce some melanin and your production gene is working. You could end up with a kid with higher levels of melanin production and ability to produce melanin and end up with a brown eye kid. Or something like that like I said I zone out when he talks about genetics lol

Plus there are other studies that show more than just those genes determine eye color. People who have genetic material for brown but have blue have been noted. Some other chromosomal interaction ultimately changed the final outcome.

Long story short eye color calculators are incorrect and outdated


----------



## JLM73

*Cp* No doubt lol Genetics was one of my fave classes in college! Punett Squares and such- but they can get REALLY deep ...
Kinda like your snake morph combos and such!

I haven't tried the water trick on it, as I figure I will just take another in the a.m.
Going by 2nd dip on my chart I will be 9 dpo roughly, so IF that faint is anything, it should start popping in timeframe/get darker next few days.
I refuse to spend bucks on a FRER ever again until I have something 100% real and strong on a cheapie...only cuz I am Queen of vanishing lines the past year+:(

*Breea!!!!*:hi:
OMG look how BIG she is!!! Gorgeous gal! And that SMILE!!!!<3


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeeee look at her smile!!! Ahhhh!

J I can't open the pic dunno if it's because I'm on 5% or what grrr. Yeah this is horrible but growing up in a 90% white over 50 town no fun. So not gonna lie I want my son to be white on the outside and black on his college apps :rofl: my mom wanted me to have a son with my complexion and blue eyes and blonde hair because she saw an actor like that somewhere and thought he was to die for 

According to my brother my kid will either be my color, so's color, or a range in between but not darker than me. But like I said I tune the eff out when he talks about genetics after the weeks of xxy ><


----------



## JLM73

I can't enlarge my pics for some reason anytime I remove and replace a pic grrrr- I removed the test pic to turn it the right way and now can't make it bigger so reposting test pics sorry for the repeat!
hope this one enlarges...
 



Attached Files:







April6.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 40









April6-2.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 40


----------



## DobbyForever

Still can't enlarge :(. May be a bnb issue I saw someone mention the same problem earlier in a testing thread


----------



## Cppeace

Eye color is basically only complicated when talking about recessives like two brown eyes people who have a blue or green gene. When two recessive eye colors like blue or green have a baby it's like 99.97% that they have a blue or green eyed child. https://calcuworld.com/pregnancy-calculators/eye-color-calculator/ is a great calculator that includes grandparents but doesn't specify hazel.

My results including the one brown eyed grandparent. (all info I have researched shows the same info btw. )




But two brown eyed parents with a blue or green eyed grandparent on both sides will mean that it's 75% brown probability and 25% for green or blue. 
Then you add in shades and such and it gets really complex.


----------



## Jezika

Ok so it took me weeks to catch up on the past 50 or so pages of the thread, but I did so diligently (it was my nighttime reading as I nursed Tilly to sleep each night). I was busy with house hunting. You may recall the prebuild we bought two years ago fell through, and I kid you not, the very same day we got our deposit back (which the b*stards delayed), prices shot up like crazy. We put four offers in and there were 10+ others competing in each case, and each place ended up going for more than $200k over asking. Just days before that, similar places would've sold within our price range. And these are just 2-bed condos! We then got desperate, put an offer in on a tiny townhouse that had sat on the market without offers (VERY odd) and then when the offer got accepted and we signed all the paperwork, I burst into tears at the thought of having to live in that small, dark place and ended up pulling out (which we could do on a technicality, luckily). I now feel traumatized by it all and have given up looking. The Toronto housing market is so cray atm that the government is announcing plans tomorrow to try to fix things.

Anyway....

Gigs I hope your doggie gets better. Pet stuff makes me so sad.

M+S - glad LO is engaged and ready to go! Hoping all goes to plan. I personally looooved the epidural, if you do go that route, and induction was fine for me (though they switched the pitocin off very soon coz I was labouring on my own and very rapidly).

Kitty - you and your bump look absolutely gorgeous. I never understood physical hang-ups in pregnancy till I was pregnant myself, so I get it, and that's without any other history. But seriously, you look amazing.

Dobs, ditto on bump cuteness, and all the ready-to-pop bumps that were posted by the ready-to-pop trio.

Green - the vid of your boys chatting was ridiculously cute! And the easter pics, eek!

Fern - so glad you're finding motherhood amazing and even considering a second.

Still - glad the scan went well (I think i remember you said that?)

Michelle - So good to hear your numbers are looking good. I hear GD can really suck, but it'll all be worth it in the end!

Shae - cute kittens! We fostered a mum cat and her kittens once, and they threw in a tiny, sickly tabby kitten that was found in the street. She rejected him at first (we thought it was a girl so we called him Rosie), which was THE saddest thing to watch, but then finally allowed him to nurse. The other kittens we called Mini Cat (she was a perfect little miniature cat), Elliot, Oscar and Tilly. Funny, coz we obviously called our daughter Tilly (plus we know another cat called Tilly). I adopted Mini Cat and Rosie for my mum, and while those cats are spoilt, Mini, whose name is now ironic since she's really fat, scratches all the furniture, while Rosie the boy indiscriminately pees on rugs, beds, clothes etc. Their mum, Celia, ended up dying of feline peritonitis :( Wow did I ramble...

Breea - your girly is so cute and she looks so happy! Can't believe she's 8 months already. I swear time just flies in this thread.

CP - I am so crossing my fingers for your BFP, and I actually did think you were blonde in your photo :)

J - saw the video of Chloe's cute gesture and almost diiiied. And how do you handle so many dogs?!!! I never got one coz I thought even one was so much work!

Wook - what DO you look like? You're one of the enigmas!

Love to anyone I forgot...


----------



## DobbyForever

No.., it's way more complicated than dominant recessive brown, blue, green...
"The inheritance of eye color is more complex than originally suspected because multiple genes are involved. While a child&#8217;s eye color can often be predicted by the eye colors of his or her parents and other relatives, genetic variations sometimes produce unexpected results." US National Library of Medicine. 

Considering UCSD is a top five public school, their molecular biology and genetics program is top ten, they invested $70m last year into their genetic institute, and my brother went there specifically to study generics since he wanted to stay in Cali but not go to Stanford (10m from home) I'm inclined to believe him when he says hazel and blue can make brown (though not likely) and eye calculators are not to be trusted 100%/ are just for fun.


----------



## Jezika

Posting again to create the illusion that I only wrote half a novel before..:

Re: having more kids, I know I definitely want one more but I DEFINITELY don't want one anytime soon. One is hard enough to look after and I really didn't enjoy being pregnant. I think I want Tilly to be walking, talking and co-operating by the time I have another. So maybe three years-Ish?

Re: eyes, Tilly's were blue and are now beginning to develop brown bits. My eyes are light brown, DH's are dark brown and all my family's eyes are brown, as are DH's, except my MIL's, whose eyes are green. I think Tilly will have brown eyes for sure. And yes, I hear eye colour genetics are far more complicated than most people think.

Re: bonding with baby (Gigs I think you raised this in the context of BFing?), I think my bond developed over time, and I luckily never had problems BFing. Don't get me wrong, I've always loved my little babe, but as time goes by I find myself loving her more and more. The bond was definitely not instant, though, and I wasn't really a fan of the newborn stage. That's sometimes hard to admit when seemingly everyone talks about that instant bond and rush of love.

Random question, but would any of you consider donating your eggs? I think I would. It would be nice to help someone. I don't think I could be a surrogate though (autocorrect initially corrected that to burrito), what with pregnancy not being my fave thing. Kudos to you, J!

And here are some pics of Tilly. I've finally confirmed she's been teething coz she's got two teeth poking through! She's such a cheeky little monkey. I love waking up next to her. She's also rolling over now and starting to sit up a bit. Thinking of introducing some solids soon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5825.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_6097.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_6061.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_5807.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I have looked into a lot Dobs. The odds of a blue blue cross or blue green cross or a green green cross throwing a brown eyed child is like hitting the lottery. It's the brown eyes that give the vast amount of variables. Brown is the Dominant dominant but it also has the most amount of recessives usually included. It is complicated when it comes to shades, morphs and other eye color related things but the basics are pretty easy- I'm not solely relying on calculators. If you want to predict the exact shade of blue or whether the blue will turn green at 6 years old and then hazel the math is complicated. I can give some good examples. My parents one blue eyed one green eyed, 3 kids, 2 blue eyes one green eyes, my mom's parents one brown eyed one blue eyed, 7 kids 4 brown eyed 3 blue eyed, my guys parents, one blue eyed one brown eyed, 3 kids 1 blue eyed, one hazel, one brown eyed. (Blue or green eyes almost always have a chance of throwing each other but usually practically no chance of throwing brown.) My dad's parents, one blue eyed one green eyed 5 kids 3 blue eyed, 2 green eyed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez omg I'm so sorry about the house hunting!!! That's awful. I'm glad you ended up not settling. Hope the market calms down soon.

Re eggs, nope. I won't donate anything. No organs, no eggs, nothing. I considering it as I was approached at UCLA. At the time it was still rare to find donors so they offered 30k. Very tempting. But just couldn't. My mom offered me her eggs if anything happened to mine, and if I had better family members who I thought would take good care of my egg/egg child I'd think about it. But it's not for me. It's like a form of adoption to me, and I can't. I want to raise my kid.

I love her outfit!!! So freaking cute!!! Ahhh cute babies everywhere


----------



## DobbyForever

He just confirmed that even though blue is a recessive gene, there are multiple other genetic factors at play that blue and hazel can still end up with a dark eyed baby. You looked into it. This is his actual field of study. He goes to school full time for it at a top tier university and works part time in a genetics lab. But we don't have to agree for him to be right.


----------



## Cppeace

Tilly is adorable Jez! When I was younger I would have donated but they wouldn't have accepted my eggs due to me being fat. If you have more than 25 bmi you are not wanted for egg donations. I've always been chubby- even when I was in great physical exercise shape my bmi has always been higher than 25.


----------



## DobbyForever

He's reading a study in class about crossing two blue eyed parents with 12% of kids not having blue eyes. Plus, having hazel means you have some pigmentation meaning you carry pigment creating alleles which could be passed down to your kids resulting in brown eyes. Which I think I said before but more wordy.


----------



## kittykat7210

Don't even get me started on eye colour :rofl: my eyes literally have a line down the middle where they suddenly switch!! One half (of one eye!) is like green with a hint of brown the other is Blue-grey! Where am I in genetic models :haha: hubby's eyes are just green so Evie will have a whole rainbow to choose from!

Selfishness is occurring in the form of I don't know what the hell im going to do when I get huge because I'm so uncomfortable already, my back is absolutely killing me, I can't sleep and I swear my morning sickness is coming back!!! I'm only 22 weeks!! How do you ladies do it?!


----------



## Cppeace

Dobs that example could only occur if both parents have at least one brown eyed parent themselves or they had the tendency for a mutation to make brown or have a brown gene taht has the mutation to bleach the melanin and throw blue. In general statistics it's like hitting the lottery for two blue eyed people to have anything but a blue or green eyed child, possible but very very very hard to do. That case was the exception not even close to the rule. 
For me to throw a brown eyed child first I would have to have inherited a B from my mom who got it from her mom. Mom was bb but Grandmother was Bb(brown blue, blue carrier)- I have two blue eyed siblings so the likelihood of me passing on Gb or GG is about 99.97% what I can throw without a mutation effecting the gene that grows the melanin on the exterior of the iris. My having a minor amount of brown near the pupil only means I carry a gene that likes to put darker pigment in that area.
My guy carries a gene that likes to put green mixed with his blue. 
My guy has a higher likelihood of passing a Bb as it's more likely he could have a hidden brown gene as his mother has light brown eyes.The odds are very very very unlikely though without mutation of the melanin genes.

Our genes to have the color we have are GG or Gb and bb or Bb with a mutated bleaching gene to give him blue. Only if he has that B gene would we have a beyond a lottery chance of having a brown eyed child. The eyes could range from dark blue to sky blue to light green to hazel green but the odds for brown are minuscule which is why calculators say it's zero. For straight genes it is 0 including mutated genes that decide not to mutate in a certain generation. The odds of me and my guy having a brown eyed kid would be about .03% or less. It's possible but very very very unlikely. 
One doesn't have to go to a prestigious university to read the scientific literature on any given subject. I'm glad this is your brother's field and yes the eye color is complicated but only when you mix in unpredictable genes. 

It's similar to when two very dark complected people throw a pale freckled red head. It is genetically possible if somewhere in both people they have that gene, but the odds of that gene emerging and not all the dominant ones is again rare and like hitting the lottery. 
People do hit lotteries though.

BB=Brown bb= blue GG = green, GB=Green/Brown- can be brown, darker hazel or Green with a Brown secondary gene. 

Parentage= GG or Gb and bb and possible but unlikely Bb with mutation
Grandparentage= bb, Bb and Gb and bb- no proven mutations but a few color shifting and blended melanin genes.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you are feeling icky already at 22 weeks, Kitty. Hope your body adjusts and you get a couple more good weeks before the last few make you more miserable.


----------



## M&S+Bump

You get used to it Kit. My back pain actually got better the bigger I got and has only just come back, I think maybe because I stopped pushing myself to do stuff and slowed down a lot. Watch how you're sitting down and especially if you're having to bend, lift etc while at work. Twisting around in my office chair destroyed my back first time round.

Breea and Jez, so beautiful. And Breea don't worry about the tooth - the later they come in, the stronger they tend to be. Both Nat and Ella had their first birthdays entirely toothless still :haha: 

Re: eye and hair colour - my hair is brown and eyes true green, although one has a scatter of amber flecks in it. I had two brown haired parents, one with blue and one with green eyes. DH was GINGER, like bright orange haired as a child (his family ranged from blonde through really nice dark red to him) and has very pale blue/grey eyes. And freckles everywhere.

My kids would make ideal candidates for the Hitler Youth :haha: Blonde, bright blue eyes, pale skinned. Nat has slightly darker hair than the other two and the same amber flecks in one eye, though his eyes are blue and mine are green. 

I was kinda hoping for a red-headed baby - maybe this time!


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s I think the main problem is that I'm sat for 8 hours straight at work, can't get up apart from half an hour break, hopefully it gets better, I managed to get a few more hours kip this morning with a hot water bottle on my back, but my pain is back and I'm off to work soon! My cousin has a redhead baby, both her and her husband are blonde so it was a surprise when Emily came out with a red mop :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Nothing on this a.m.'s test:shrug: well at least not in the first 15 mins...I can see something where test line is, but not what I call a real line given the time frame ...
Going by 2nd dip on my chart where cervix was wide open, I am only 9 or 10dpo
pics after i get the dogs in, out, fed, watered etc

*Jez* baby is simply delightful! Looks sooo darn HAPPY!!! And I love the "push up" phase lol! Too CUTE!!!<3

As for managing so many dogs 5 chihuahuas running /following me as a pack is much easier now, than our big dogs- who have many moments of stubborn behavior, being devioud, barking at anything and everything outside making me get up a zillion times to yell for them to be quiet:growlmad: And hubs Jack Russell digs EVERYwhere in the yard grrrr....
my Bullmastiff feeds off him too learning bad habit he never had before! Like Barking at anyone they see or the cat across the street, digging, and the worst - the pain in the ass Jack will decide to run away into the depths of the dark yard at like midnight, and my mastiff thinks it is a game, and won't come inside either dbl grrrr.
I managed to get Romeo in after scolding him loudly, he stood dtill for me to grab his collar and bring him inside, but the Jack ran off again!
I came back out for him- same sh*t so I left his arse outside in the yard, until he started barking incessantly 3 hrs later :haha:
Guess he had a Come to Jesus moment- that it's not so fun being in a dark yard with all kinds of raccoons, rats, owls and such around huh!
He's over 21 lbs and a terrier- so he will fight /hunt most wild animals, so I was concerned - not to mention, he's a Punk, who is al bark, but once anything comes close enough to grab him or his collar he Yelps like he is dying:huh:
and OMG when I have to clip his nails he FREAKS...


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, I NEED to see a picture of this glorious eye of yours.
Hoping this kiddo has blue eyes but we'll see. I don't even know what mine are. Blue green? They're that color changing variety I guess. Hubs says they look gray at times.

His are beautiful though; mostly amber brown with dark brown flecs, a dark brown ring around the outside, and green in the center. DS1 has hazel eyes, but I have always thought to myself the color just kind of reminds me of mud. Like a sludgy brown green mud. That sounds so rude.....but, like, in an earthy way. Lol idk

Still, glad I'm not the only weirdo whose hair fell out :haha: were you floored at having red head kids?

One of my besties growing up was half white, half korean. Her dad was this (deadbeat POS) Texan with dirty blonde hair, fat, white, can't remember his eye color. Well my friend's older sister looked pretty Korean, but my friend and her younger brother were green eyed ginger kids. So pale, so freckled, so orange haired. No one believes them when they say they're half korean.

Brea and Jez! Omg your girls make me a bit jealous! They are so freaking adorable. 

Jez, bummer about the housing. It seriously is SUCH an emotional roller coaster of awful! The first time we bought our house the market was crazy like that, things going over asking price, multiple offers, etc. i lost count of how many we looked at (well over 30). We officially put in 4 offers total, but there were many more we fell in love with then discovered there were so many offers the sellers stopped accepting new ones. Rinse and repeat. We finally saw a house, it was fresh on the market. We literally saw it on our lunch break and put in an offer the same day and somehow, thankfully, got it. But that was a ROUGH time. I think I gained, like, 20lbs during that process because of stress and having no time to make a proper dinner because we were going out seeing houses all the time (so we ate out a lot). 

Anyway what I did learn from that, and from the second time, was you always end up with a house you love and need. Everyone told me that, but I just thought they were placating me. Last time we ended up with a house that had a great location and we made about 95k off of it at selling 3 years later. This time we hunted for a year or so and ended up with a great house that is very condusive to the business model we have, plus has a great location.

J, don't trust the water test. It's a lie. My issue with those wally cheapies is they give evaps a lot in my experience...and I've tried the water test, the pink will still stay and not wash away (though it may get fainter, but this is true with true positives as well).

Hope it starts showing in the time frame!

Cpp did you cave and test?


----------



## JLM73

*Red Hair* I learned in Genetics Class in college that there is no Gene really to make RED hair color! It is actually the STRUCTURE of how the hair grows, that causes light to rflect ( refract??) off of it that gives the Red Hue we see:shock:

I thought this was very interesting!
So basically both parents would have the gene to make the "structure" of the hair in a manner that it refracts red/orange...
This is why 2 very Blonde people, or Even Light Brown haired ppl sometimes pop out a "Ginger" as some say!
I LOVE red hair on ladies who are fair skinned ( pale), especially when they have green or Blue eyes<3 It just has a dramatic look to me

I'm not saying no other hair colors can produce red- even 2 ppl with Black hair can produce a red headed child if they both have had the red hair"structure" gene passed down to them- imagiine THAT surprise :rofl: ( insert husband :shock: then Glaring at wife!:rofl:

My DS has lighter brown eyes than me or his father ( we both have super dark brown) and DD who's father has icy blue eyes has really dark eyes like me, but since she gets half the genes from each of us, That makes her a Bb ( Brown dispplayed, Blue carrier).

I have , again, deep dark mud puddles lol, and my mom would be a Bb- mother dark brown, father Pale blue eyes...so while not high in liklihood, she _MAY_ have passed that gene onto me, but my father being BB ( dark brown from both his parents) would override the blue gene ( IF passed from mom to me)
So I was highly likely to come out with dark brown eyes like them, and did.

I have always been fascinated by eyes! So unique and cool up close!
Odd thing that got me thinking is the fact that looking at my Iris in a 10x mag makeup mirror, I noticed a verrrry thin ring at the edgethat is pale blue:shock:
My mother has it as well, but hers is a thicker ring...so I am still holding out hope for a light eyed babe :haha:
My hubs now has pretty eyes- they are brown but what I would call an Amber type brown!- His dad apparently had his color eyes, and his mom's were Green...so many possibilities lol I need a sticky bean so I can see what occurs!
<-----Science Geek lol


----------



## Michellebelle

All this genetics talk of eye color is so fascinating to me! I was sure DH and I would have a blue-eyed girl as we both have blue eyes, but I guess we could wind up with a brown-eyed baby it sounds like. Both my parents have blue eyes, but both of his have brown eyes. We shall see. Even with a blue-eyed baby, it will be fun to see what they are like. I have deep blue eyes, and he has light blue eyes. 

Jez, I've never been through the house hunting process, but it sounds so painful! I'm fine to rent for now. Housing prices in my city (and all cities it seems like) are skyrocketing. We have no money for a down payment though, so I won't even allow myself to dream about owning a home until we do. It sounds like you and DH are in a good position though, if just housing prices weren't so crazy!

Everyone here makes SUCH cute babies! I'm always blown away every time anyone posts photos. I can't wait to meet our little girl!

CP, did you decide to test this morning or not?


----------



## shaescott

J for some reason it's only your pics that won't open for me. Odd.


----------



## Breeaa

Jez, she is adorable! Love her outfit too!!!

For eye color, I have brown and DH has blue. Two kids have blue eyes and ds had blue eyes and they're now mostly green. They started changing last year. Genetics can be unpredictable and weird!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I decided to skip the test this morn. My temp could also be skewed again as I again woke up uncovered. Went to sleep feeling crampy still feeling pressures and such this morn. 12dpo which means if AF is coming it can come any time 11-14 is my LP with 11-12 being more the average. 
My CM doesn't support AF coming, though. It's still creamy not looking watery at all.


----------



## shaescott

They eye colors in my family are pretty basic, blue x green made green x2. SO, however, has brown x brown made brown x1 + hazel/green x1. Not impossible or rare by any means, but I think it's still interesting. My question is, how will a brown based green react with a blue based green. Cuz that's what we are. My eyes are visibly blue based, his are visibly brown based.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit, so sorry you are feeling like poo. I hope everything eases up. :(. I agree with MS your body adjusts and learns to cope.

MS aww well fxed for your ginger.

J my sheltie is like that. Lol. I don't even bother trying to clip her nails. I just drag her down to petsmart and have them do it. I second gigs, the water test was not true for me. My pink evaps on wallies and wondfos stayed.

Gigs my cousin lost hair with and after both pregnancies. Poor thing is like 29 with a bald spot. She kept teasing me about my hair and I'm like actually mine is thicker now but sorry you have a bald spot. So now she says wait until I give birth lol

Peace I think your temp is still high even if you were uncovered and chillier than usual so fxed. Will you test in the am or wait for your cb tests? Re: eyes. There are multiple genes and multiple gene interactions, and not a lot of research has been done on hazel eyes and genetic inheritance. It's more complicated than just which parents or grandparents have x colored eyes. But you are right. Your internet research makes you more of a subject matter expert than my brother who has a 3.8 studying molecular biology and genetics and all of his professors. He has literally said smh she is wrong, you are right let it go who cares. So I repeat we don't have to agree for him to be right and the staff of Gebetics at The Tech and Stanford. Like I don't go to my doctor when I have sore throat and say webmd says I have throat cancer so I don't believe you when you tested me and said I have strep not throat cancer. You can have a brown eyed kid. Probably won't. But you can.


----------



## Cppeace

Shades are super hard to predict. It's the colors that are more easy to pridict. If you have bb(blue) or Gb (Green blue) then you can pass on Green of Blue as a G or b in the cross and if he has a GG or GB or a mutated green that gives his green or blue but that he carries BG but the B is basically crossed out.If you give your offspring a b and he give a B but it's got the mutated bleaching gene your kids could have blue eyes. If you both pass a G making GG your kids have green eyes if you pass a b and he passes a G your child has green or green that shifts over time. If either of you have the B and pass it and there isn't a mutation to bleach it you throw brown. It's the mutation possibility that throws curve balls in but basically bb is blue anything else mixed with b is the other color but carrier of blue.


----------



## JLM73

*Michelle* :smug: JUST for you I broke out the old Punett Square Skillz !
I love these but as Dobs mentioned sh*t can get DEEP:shock:
And this is just the very BASIC working of what your baby will most likely have - based on what your parents and your hubs parent's passed down.

This is the breakdown:
Key:* B*= brown ( dominant)* b*= blue (recessive)

-Your hubs actually (on the basic scale) had only 25% chance of those baby blues he got! lol And since he "displays Blue eyes, it's not likely he will produce any brown eyes, due to lack of Melanin ( mind you he could do a fluke baby, but it's highly unlikely since he has 2 recessive genes-*bb*)

-Since he"displays" blue eyes, and both his parents display brown, that means they both carry the recessive gene for blue eyes, and BOTH passed the recessive gene to him= they were *Bb*'s and he is *bb*, meaning he lacks the melanin needed to produce dark eyes (more than likely).

In your case, both your parents are double recessive genes for Blue eyes, so they really had very little chance of passing you a diff color- diff SHADE perhaps, but still likely the blue fam.

Sooo (uses finger to push nerd glasses back up on my nose...)
You (*bb*)* X* Your Hubs (*bb*) are, like someone posted earlier, like 99.9% or some such high number, very likely to have kiddos with blue eyes- and alllll the other DEEP genetics will affect what KIND of Blue:thumbup:

I love genetics- they fascinate me too!
**DISCLAIMER! - =;I in no way claim to be an expert geneticist nor do I claim to have the ability to tell the future, thus I can not be held liable if you give birth to a very dark, blue haired baby that is born 3 ft tall![-X
...Should this occur, I suggest you have a long talk with your significant other, and immediately drive to nearest emergency facility, to be scanned for any foreign objects in the nether region....such as Alien Probes....
 



Attached Files:







Punett2.png
File size: 6.5 KB
Views: 0









Punett3.png
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 0









Punett4.png
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kittykat7210

On my break at work so just a quick pop in, but here gigs here are my Frankenstein monster eyes :rofl:

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsunciu6yh.jpg


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I will refrain from further comment on this subject of eye color as I am deemed wrong because I over simplify it. 

I plan to test tomorrow with FMU if not major temp drop or sign of AF.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't pretend to even understand genetics, but I do know there are ZERO guarantees of what you will get. For example:
My grandfather has blue eyes, my grandmother has blue/green. 2 of their 4 kids got brown eyes.
My father has brown, biological mom has green: sister got green, I got brown.
DH's mom has hazel (brown/green), his Dad has baby blues: DH got baby blue, sister got blue/green.
DH has baby blue, I have brown. Both girls have brown. 
I have a red undertone in my hair, which is why dying it myself is a nightmare. Dh's mom has red hair, and his beard grows in red even though his hair has no red. so both baby girls were born with red. DD1 has blondie blonde hair now, dd2 has strawberry blonde :) sorry that was long but I mean its crazy the way genetics just do what they want.


----------



## JLM73

*Kit*:shock:<3 OMG They are gorgeous!!!! LOVE the split coloring!!!

We have a news guy here that legit has 1 brown eye and 1 bright blue!! Like a Husky or border collie :haha:
I recall seeing the news one day, and he was sideways and I saw a blue eye, when they came back from commerciall - he was turned the other way to point out things and he had brown eyes! I was like :huh: I thought I was losing it lol
THEN he finally faced the camera for a close up and sure enough 1 eye totally brown, the other totally blue!! So cool!
Apparently it is called *Heterochromia Iridis or Iridum*...below are examples- the news guy is no longer here, so I can't find his pic anymore and don't recall his name....
It can also cause part of the skin or hair to be dark, and the other part light:shock:
I also read:
*Dan Aykroyd, Kate Bosworth, Henry Cavill, Alice Eve, Josh Henderson, Mila Kunis, Jane Seymour and Christopher Walken  have heterochromia.*
It can be 3 kinds- *complete* ( 2 total diff color eyes), *partial* Like You *Kit*
and *Central*=<<*the iris has a different color near the border of the pupil (compared with the color of the rest of the iris), with spikes of the central color radiating from the pupil toward the middle of the iris.*>>

Sooo intersting!
below are pics of famous folks who have it, and a celeb ppl mistakenly think had it!
*Baseball player-Sherzer has Complete Heterochromia*

*Actress Kate Bosworth has Partial Heterochromia*

*Actress Mial Kunis has Central Heterochromia*

*** David Bowie did NOT have heterochromia!* He had *Anisocoria*, which causes Unequal sized pupils at all times, even if bright light is introduced ( a real beotch for we emerg med ppl trying to rule out head injuries!!) it occurs in like 20% of population.
In 20 + years of emerg med, I met ONE girl with it lol :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

*CP* I am spraying the "witchaway"...hope you wake up to a pleasant surprise temp rise, and NO AF!

*Dobs * I love all animals, and love the diff dog breeds, but I am also realistic, which is why Jack Russels were scratched from my list LONG ago as either pet or showdog! Not that they are bad as a breed, but they need a JOB like border collies, or they become what hubs created...neurotic, incessant barking, destructive lil F*cks!

My ex SIL had 2, but her and hubs worked long hours, and kids were at school then after care, so left home alone a lot, those Jacks DESTROYED her blind bcuz they became OBSESSED with watching the sidewalk thru the open blinds, but anytime adult or kid passed they ferociously tore the miniblinds apart! After a few years - they were fed up replacing those, curtains, clawed up furniture etc, and gave them to a friend who hunts.

I will NEVER let hubs pick our future dogs, cuz he just does NOT get the concept - you can LIKE the look of a particular breed, but you MUST be able to LIVE with them! Not every breed is for every home setup/family/schedule!

That's why so many end up in rescue, and why I personally do home checks upon delivering a pup to ppl! I have no qualms telling them Not a good fit, I don't feel comfortable with their setup, and/or giving some advice on how to make that breed work better in their family.

Hubs has tolerated our JR's neurosis, and wrongly encouraged bad behaviors- like encouraging him to growl and snap/try to bite to take a toy/ball from him during playtime....NOT cool! I keep telling him - what if my 6 y/o DS tried to play fetch with him?? A kid doen't expect a tail wagging ( well nub wagging) dog to visciously go after them while trying to simply play fetch:growlmad:

And now that he is almost 6 yrs old....he's NOT learning at all when I try to correct bad behaviors- like charging the kennel run for the chis barking furiously, and scaring the hell outta them! grrrr. He may have to be rehomed eventually fi he doesn't tighten up! 
Even when we finally move to land, I am NOT chasing his ass at night over 1+acre, nor listening to hours of yapping...we can't even plan to use him as a vermin dog cuz they are bred for that, but he simply watches rats go by at night in the fenceline, but tries to catch every lizard he sees :roll:


----------



## Cppeace

Yep I know what you're saying, J. I have lots of breeds marked off from having. Some whole divisions like No hounds and very very unlikely on terriers. 
People are so prone to just say aww that is cute I want it and know nothing about the breed needs. So many dogs are bred to do a job. For example, a beagle is bred to track animals for the hunt- so this means if you decide to let your dog run loose outside while you exercise or do chores and your dog catches the scent of a rabbit they will get in the tracking zone - not even hear you calling and track that rabbit for miles if possible, getting itself lost in the progress. 
People get Great Pyrenees because they are big fluffy white dogs and don't realize they are bred to patrol miles of farm land and suddenly the family pet leaps over the fence and is found 10 miles away- they were just patrolling; in their mind they own all of the land they see.


----------



## StillPraying

Kit Frankenmonster eyes :rofl: your eyes look just like my best friend from when I was growing up. fascinating. I think it probably is all of the sitting that is causing your pain. Is there a way to get up and walk around a few minutes every hour? that's what I do. Also maybe invest in a nice back support for your chair.

Dobs I always get thicker hair while prego, and then shed for like 2 months post birth, but never to the point of going bald :shock: your poor cousin. 

Michelle I'm in the renting club too :thumbup:

Gigs "color of mud" :rofl: "in an earthy way"

J I don't trust wallys/cheapies outside time limit...to evapy...never tried the water test.

MS awww I hope you get a ginger baby :cloud9:

jez sorry about the housing fiasco but look at that precious girl!! so sweet. No on the donor eggs....my reasoning is kinda complicated and would probably offend certain people so I'd rather not go there. I'd be a surrogate for a family member but that's it. To be honest, I don't think most people have an instant bond, but very few will admit that. I know I didn't. Caroline was 3 when Katie was born and it was fantastic. Katie will still be only 2 when this little one is born and I think it'll be a little harder.

Brea also a gorgeous girl :kiss:


----------



## shaescott

Jez and Breeaa your DDs are both gorgeous. Makes my ovaries burn haha! 

Kitty your eyes are so cool looking, I love it!


----------



## gigglebox

Still what nationality is your hubs? Mine is the same, dirty blonde hair but his beard is thick and dark red. He's polish, scottish, and a mix of other things but those are his dominant "breeds" :haha: 

J, do you ever try to guess what the offspring of your breeding will look like, seeing as you have a fascination with genetics? Or is it limited to eyes?

Jez, forgot to answer but I'd consider egg donating if I fit the bill and they paid me enough. My biggest qualm, however, is all the hormones they pump you full of to get you to produce the most eggs. That does not thrill me...wish I could just be like, "hey guys, I know I'm ovulating 'cause pain. Can you just drill for those suckers without the excess drugs?"


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Oh! Forgot to add my 2 cents lol- I have been a surrogate - twin girls to a LOVELY cpl that we still visit and stay in touch with- they will be 8 in August :shock:
Time flies!!!
I personally looked into both egg donation and surrogacy both types :
*Traditional*- you use your own eggs - and they fert them with the man's :spermy:/donor :spermy:
*Gestational*- I did this one- we used the hubby's :spermy: to fertilize and egg donor's eggs- not mine. They planned to use all their own bio stuff, but while taking the egg stim meds the wife developed serious heart arrhythmia! She even had to have heart surg to place a stint before we could continue!
So they opted not to risk her health the 2nd try, and got an egg donor.

I knew right off I would not be ok donating eggs, because there are some shady clinics out there, and once you sign over rights to your eggs, they can do what they please with them- as in use them for research instead of helping a coouple in need:growlmad:
Also, I could not have done Traditional surrogacy- unless it was for a close fam member, or my BFF:nope: I have no prob doing it for someone close to me - I can detach - knowing the baby will be well cared for, and I could get updates- tho I would NEVER intrude on how they were raised etc, but donating eggs to a clinic for strangers to take- The curious :cat: in me would forever wonder about them, where they live, how they are, are they happy, what they look like etc.

*Jez* I agree- the right home will come along- don't settle and be miserable. If you are in tears before moving to it- you will def be once stuck there and unhappy!

*Still* yea I don't count them out of limit- unless like under 15 mins. A lot less likely to be false then, and it's not like the tests can tell time and self destruct as soon as the minute hand hits 10 mins :haha: They are still sopping wet then, so evap less likely, and with cheapies, I figure they are liely cheaply sold, cuz they are cheaply made in bulk! So how do I know the cheap chems they used on the test strip would work by exactly 10 mins:shrug:
So I don't mind waiting to 15mins. I marked all mine so far as Negs, but I really think I didn't O cd13 like usual despite the +opk...I had all the physical signs of Oing cd 18...so I think first dip was a fluke. Which means I have been testing like 5/6dpo-9/10 dppo :rofl:....:blush:
I'll chalk it up to snility, and just helping ensure the Control lines work LMAO

OMW to wally to buy 3 more for next few days as I should be 10/11 dpo tomoro- so If I don't get a real line by Sunday morning...I'm 95% OUT...cuz that will be 12/13 dpo, and I have a 13 day LP, not to mention if my cervix opens btwn now and then I will know


----------



## shaescott

These are my eyes, and a more zoomed in version to see the details hopefully. I've got a bunch of shades in them.


----------



## Jezika

Hmm my ex has partial heterochromea. I actually dreamt about him last night - that we was flirting with me while his wife held Tilly and put this clip in her hair that made her look like a geisha and I was like, "Wow, so cool... thanks." I've not even seen him since we broke up 10+ years ago (did I tell you he lived in the same building that DH lived in? In the whole of bloody London. And while I dated them both [i didn't date them at same time]. Wow, sidetrack).

Re: hair loss, like Still said, I heard it stops falling out during pregnancy so it gets thicker, and then it catches up several months postpartum so the hair loss seems huge. I'm at that stage now. Hair everywhere, argh.

Gigs that was a good lesson to learn re houses. The lesson I learned was that sometimes happiness is more important than an achievement (home ownership). I love the area we rent in and our place is so bright, so I wouldn't have been happy in the place we almost bought. You're right though - when we do buy something, it'll be something we love.

Still, glad to hear 3 is a good age to introduce a second!

Kit your eyes are gorgeous! It's like those models on ads where I assume it's photoshopped!

In other news, our bloody superintendent (a woman in her 60s who is like a helicopter parent to renters in our building) KISSED TILLY ON THE MOUTH. And I was so shocked and unassertive that I didn't say anything. And she works with kids all day so hello bugs, plus measles is going around Toronto. But also, who does that?!?! It pees me off to think that only her parents have kissed her on the mouth (and even we rarely do it), but also our superintendent! It's hard to set rules with what other people do, but I try and tell friends not to kiss her hands because they go straight in her mouth and I'd like to minimize her exposure to bugs, esp when my student friends are constantly sick. But with people I know less, I feel rude setting rules so it's basically a free-for-all. Everyone bloody kisses her. And I'm not a hygiene freak; I know they need exposure to stuff. She's around our cat all the time and toys that drop on the floor generally get given right back to her.


----------



## Jezika

Posting my eye now coz why not. They look a bit green here but they are light brown. It's a bit trippy looking at them close up though. And eyelashes are so short. Tilly's are longer!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6155.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

Measles is rarely something to really be fearful of.The worst thing it does is drain Vitamin A so as long as that is supplemented is is extremely unlikely to cause any major issues. It is pretty much just chicken pox but with the vitamin a deficit thrown in. Big Pharma just wanted more money and therefore made both of these illnesses seem like horrors that they truly aren't.

But on the main complaint- yeah that was just weird to me and way too familiar with a child they aren't related to.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I don't predict in Chis cuz you CAN'T lol!
And I love it! Every pup is a surprise! Unless you have a long line of pure solid whites bred to whites = whites. Otherwise with mixed backgrounds- 2 solid black Chis can throw white pups, fawn, merles ( if in the line) blues, Reds, double coat, single coats- 2 shortcoats can throw longcoat pups and vice versa, 2 white chis can make all black and tans or blue or black tris, or even Chocolate spotted !!
Chis are the only breed I know where you CAN NOT force certain colors! Like pouring Skittles outta a bag into your hand...or as Forrest Gump said "like a box of chocolates...ya never know what ya gonna get":haha:

With Romeo- it's easier, Bullmastiffs only come ( well if properly bred) 2 types:
*Fawns*- regs, and reds and *Brindles* - fawn base, red base, reverse pattern.
That's it. All that changes is how dark they are or if they are reddish.
Romeo is a Fawn based Brindle, but his father was Standard Fawn, and his mom a chocolatey Brindle ( which was pretty but not showable)
Also they can not have white ANYwhere except small amt on chest if any, and Must have a black mask.

The litter had all the above in it except Red based, but it's in the grand parents, and the litter Romeo sired had a Fawn, Red Fawn, Light brindle and a dark brindle.

I am on hot standby still to breed him with the fawn girl- I want a Fawn puppy back instead of stud fee.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez I'd get pissed if someone kissed my baby on the mouth. Who does that?!

Peace I disagree about measles, since 1 in 15 kids who develop it develop complications. Also have a little girl in my hometown who went blind after contracting measles. It's rare to die from it, but that doesn't make it not serious.

J my SIL's mastiff is a fawn, shes so pretty. I like the brindles though.


----------



## Cppeace

Still, the complications almost all come from the vitamin a deficit not being supplemented properly. But believe as you will. You are guided by your life experiences as we all are.


----------



## Breeaa

Wow kitty! Your eyes are beautiful!! I wish I had some blue green eyes. My kids got lucky.


----------



## Breeaa

Jez my eyes look similar to yours in the light but in a normal light setting they look mostly brown. And WHAT???????? Are you kidding me? That's awful!!!! I would've flipped out if somebody attempted that on any of my kids. 

Cp, fingers crossed you get your bfp!! <3 

J, damn those are some big looking dogs!!!! They're so cute! How often do you have to buy food? I joked with hubs about getting a mastiff. We just recently got a puppy! They told us German shepherd/collie but she's almost 6 months now and tiny so we can bullshit. She looks like a cattle dog mix. Her coat looks so much like a a shepherd though.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eew, that's gross Jez. I reserve mouth kissing for my DH, I don't even really do it to my own children. And I would never DREAM of kissing someone else's child anywhere, unless maybe a niece or nephew.

Kit, sitting is very likely to be causing pain. Tell your doctor, and ask your manager to do a risk assessment based on that - it's affecting your health so they are not allowed to continue to do it. If that means a better chair, or you having a break to move around more often, they need to do it. 

David Bowie actually has one enlarged pupil due to a fight he had in school and getting punched in the eye, leaving one pupil permanently dilated. :)

I forgot to comment on the egg thing. I think I could donate eggs, as long as I was compensated for the horrible side-effects I would expect from the hormones (considering I can't tolerate hormonal contraception of any kind) I'm not particularly sentimental about them I guess. Surrogacy though - I always said I would. But actually, I don't think I could carry a baby for so long then give it up, even if it wasn't biologically mine.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* I def see they are Green- lots of cool flecks as well!

*Still* Funny enough, i would have jumped on Fawn- but there was only 1 in the litter an Awesome feisty lil girl, but I really didn't want to start with a female bully, as I had no interest in doing the mama-puppy side of showing/breeding HUGE pups!
So I knew I needed a male- the rest of his litter was all Dark or light brindle, a cpl had white toes, so that was a no go due to being a fault in the showring...
That left a 2nd litter to choose from- NOT show quality, so only 3 pups to choose outta the 9in Romeo's litter :-k 2 dark brindle, and Romeo- he by far seemed the best of the 3, but was a friggin potato in personality...he just slumped to the floor to sleep everytime I went to see them and tried to stack him ( stand him up as they do in shows):haha: 
In the end I chose Romeo, and when I picked him up just shy of 9 weeks, he was as tall as say a Beagle, but heavy boned BIG pup:shock: He changed sooooo much since I last saw him at 5 weeks! He was 19.5 lbs at 8wk5days! He then continued to grow tall VERY fast- literally a cpl inches in 3-4 wks early on!
Then at 5 months, when he was as tall as a big Labrador, and 90 lbs!! He began gaining 5 lbs a week until he reached 120lbs.OMG lol, He stayed there for a while , and finally made it to about 130 by 2nd bday.
Oddly and funny- he will be 4 July 25th, but STILL seems to be filling out- meaning his chest widening, not much weight gain. But for his size, I will have to get him up to about 140-145 ( limit is 147...wtf WHY 147?? not 145 lol)

:shock: uhhh wtf...just checked the Standard again to be sure and they LOWERED the limit to 130!!!???
I know several champs still chowing that are DEF more than 130!!! gahhh!


----------



## Cppeace

That weight limit is ridiculous for any kind of mastiff, J. Why would they lower it?


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* I heard it was from a fight as well, but I have never met a patient in 20 + years with a permanently dilated pupil, and I have been to some REALLY beat up ppl- given all the bars and tourists here heh. I won't say it can't be, but if we ran across a patient with a permanently dilated/very unequal pupils with no recent trauma, we had to write in our reports that they had Aniscoria- mainly I guess due to the muscle controlling pupil constriction not functioning properly...
I guess it's kinda like once you have a good few occurrences of low blood sugar you are suppose to always report it as part of your med history, or me - I have had major high b/ps outta no where since 2007, that stabilize on their own then come back?? I even did fine off b/p meds for over 18 months, then it came back- now it's here n there- but I am now labeled Hypertensive permanently :(

*Jez* That is just RUDE over the line and GROSS! Who knows wth she has!?
Even my fam never kissed my babies/kids on the mouth, Nor did I mostly, tho when I try to kiss DS ( 6) now on the cheek he quickly turns to kiss my mouth ( a peck).
I think this is something his A hole weirdo father's fam taught him - I am grossed out thinking it is likely my ex MIL nut job :growlmad: It's the kind of thing she would do...eww

*Breeaa* What color is your dog? If you were told Shepherd and Border Coliie :dohh: Lord help you for the amt of energy and shedding that dog will have lol and does it look like any of these? These are pure bred, but Australian Cattle Dogs:


----------



## JLM73

*CP* NO idea- fairly I have been outta the show ring quite a while, but I knew the standard for the dogs I show! It's crap, cuz his Grand Champ Grandfather Who went to Crufts ( still alive at like 11+yrs) was damn sure like 150 lol.
...I am gonna have to go to the next show here and SEE what is winning, cuz most diehard Show ppl Import from Europe, and those dogs have much heavier bone structure, and look like they hit the gym on the daily....and did NOT skip leg day either!

Ugh....I DEF need a male pup from this breeding then, as the fem is just a bit smaller than Romeo, so hopefully I can finish the Ch. before that final growth spurt lmao. then I will at least be able to say Romeo SIRED a Champ *sigh*


----------



## Cppeace

I've never shown, but I've always been very interested in it. I've had several dogs that were close to showable but either didn't have the personality or had a minor defect. I know a ton about and that is a major drop in weight for a muscular dog like mastiffs.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J, lol--my SIL and BIL got an Australian cattle dog; said it was a calm dog (insert "say what?" Emoji) the first few days they had her. Well she was suffering from a severe flea infestation (I suspect it was a puppy mill pooch), so a few days later after they got her all cleared up, she was back to her self and very crazy, as the breed is! When they told me they got her I was immediately like, "Good luck, those dogs are crazy." Lol

They did discover that keeping a tight-ish shirt on her keeps her calm, so that's good :thumbup:


----------



## Breeaa

J this my scuppy. She's definitely not Gsd/collie. She's really small and hasn't she's at all since we got her. I honestly have no idea what she is. Just a mutt.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0087.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Breeaa

Side view
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0016.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* LOL calm?!
No way! My first EMT partner got one, and went on and on about her.
I had not met one yet, but when we stopped on shift to let her out she ran around like she was on crack!! She thot it was CUTE...
I thot it was apuppy thing, but over a year later she was just as nutty !
Crazy ass :dog: even jumped out the passenger side window one day while her BF was driving!
Cray cray dog was on her lap, and suddenly lept out before she could hold her tighter!?
Lucky they were doing like 30mph and not 70 on our interstate! She did not get hurt luckily but WTF??

I had am Australian Shepherd as a kid,but he was really cool for a herding dog, but too much shedding fire my allergies. I do better with Smooth type fur/ hair, cottony fur like pomeranians, aussies etc kill Me, kicks up My asthma,
Hell i am using my inhaler like mad just jumping from 4 dogs i was used to. to4 more, and they all have Smith hair except the make who has a short double coat.

I have wanted a Border Collie for yearrrrs- amazed by their intelligence! They are the only breed i know of that can get a command and be trusted to race for miles over rough hilly terrain, regroup 40+ sheep and bring them all home to the pen a few hours later, with no human near, never getting distracted, and usually just with a single whistle of some sort to start them off :shock:
I saw a full documentary on them years ago, and Youtube vids... have been in awe since.
But I'm smart enough to know NOT to get one until I have land and a job for it!
Some airports use rescue BCs to keep birds off the property... runways etc. And they work solo all day LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeeee she looks like a coyote I loooooove ittttt


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Breeeee she looks like a coyote I loooooove ittttt

That's funny you say that! The day we got her we were commenting on how she looks like one. We have a lot out here so who knows. Maybe she's part coyote. &#128514;


----------



## gigglebox

Omg she is so cute! I'd maybe guess some rat terrier in there? But man I'm stumped. She's really pretty though.


----------



## Cppeace

Remember how tiny Harley used to be. She takes up more than a whole couch cushion now. She used to be this little https://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh259/cppeace/WIN_20170101_172847%202.jpg


----------



## StillPraying

Brea her ears remind me of a Corgi lol my sisters mil had a german shepherd lab mix with ears like that. But her build definitely makes me think Australian cattle dog.


----------



## JLM73

*Breeaa* her ears look like a corgi :-kpossibly a corgi shep mix, and the shep kept her from having the stubby corgi legs??

So hard to tell lol, especially with multi mixes...Chows are not considered great with small kiddos that will bug them, and one of the shelters here had an obvi chow, that had been shaved short- they listed at good for kids, and as a shepherd mix, since it was brown:huh:
It growled at a little girl just passing by... I had to call a worker over and tell her they may not want to say kid friendly as it was a chow.
The worker argued it was not, and was shep mix- Finally I asked - You know sheps don't usually have all PURPLE tongues! It's really only in Chows and Shar-peis...mixes may have speckled tongues, but not usually the WHOLE tongue- she just stared blankly lol. So I moved on to another worker who immed changed the tag...
I love shelters, but I have seen some WAYYYYY off things on tags!

Once there were a few pups together in a kennel, and they said "Bloodhounds" I thought hmmm....that's odd...not many ppl own them here, and something seemed a bit off...A lady asked if I wanted to take one to the play area, I said no, just looking....Then she proudly says* "These are Bloodhounds from Brazil!"*
and I went :huh: I have never heard of them having Bloodhounds at my Int'l shows...
So she adds:*"Yea, over there they are called Brazillers!"*
I still was like :huh: then :shock: *"NO NO NO!!! They don' t have bloodhounds like ours! Those are FILA BRASILEIROS!!!! They are property guard dogs there and SUPER aggressive! They are the ONLY breed Judges NEVER lay hands on!!!!" *They sneak attack- look like big lazy slow bloodhounds, wait for a person/animal to come near, then lunge viciously!
One almost grabbed a loose shih tzu at a show- total sneak attack! Luckily the owner was aware! He actually said his dog LOST at shows in Brazil bcuz it was too friendly:saywhat: They consider that a fault for the breed lol.
That tag got changed too lol phew! See how similar they look below:
*Bloodhound adult and Fila Adult*

*Bloodhound Pup and Fila Pup*


----------



## StillPraying

Off the puppy topic but I just read you aren't considered full term until 39 weeks now? I know it was 37 before....?


----------



## Cppeace

Last I heard 37 was fine, 38 was full term and 42 is late. But I don't keep super close tabs on it as I'm not traditional.


----------



## StillPraying

I mean, they won't stop you from going into labor after 37, but now Drs are encouraged not to induce/csection before 39 weeks unless medically necessary.
https://www.babycenter.com/0_full-term-pregnancy_10407757.bc


----------



## Cppeace

Well it really should be at least 40 weeks if you ask me. there are way too many unnecessary inductions and unneeded c-sections.


----------



## JLM73

*Still * the hosp I worked at instituted the NO elective induct/csect before 39 wk rule in 2007, cuz there is a higher likelihood of baby having resp. and other issues - forcing them out before they initiate labor. Even with scans, baby could be estimated incorrect age by a week or more, so a kiddo who measures larger like your boy, the computer would estim. as older gest. ( cuz you know docs think we have no clue when we O etc :roll) so the doc beleving the machine could cause a larger babe to be induced/sectioned at say 35wk4days to 36wks, by giving in to a mom wanting to be done being prego...sure baby measures bigger, but the lungs do some major developing those last cpl weeks!
I agree they should not induce/sect for convenience eyc, but let baby trigger labor when ready ( some kinda chems they send out start labor) but if med need then save mama and baby!

*Bree* from the side def wolfy/look or coyote, but they tend to be skittish around ppl, so i doubt a female coyote would have pups where ppl could get them...a male may come round for a female domestic tho :shrug:
I still see cattle dog with the speckling on front leg(s)....but corgi ears ...Guess you just have to never really know and just accept you have a uber cutie on yer hands hehe
While looking for chis I was shocked what ppl are breeding them with... Pugs, Bostons, Pits?!?
WHY??? ANd charging like $200-300/mutt pup??
And great BeJesus I HOPE the pit was the mom, laying down for the horny chi cuz the other way:shock:


----------



## Cppeace

Yes if its medically needed then of course do the c section or induce, but in some places 70% of labors are c-section and almost 100% are induced.. It is lucky it 20% need either of these things in reality.


----------



## StillPraying

I definitely agree with you peace :thumbup:

J that's good, I know a ton of moms induced at 38 weeks that resulted in c-sections. They were elective inductions, not medically necessary. But it was always "oh if it's 37 weeks and over you're good" so i thought this was interesting.


----------



## DobbyForever

No idea but I remember reading it's best to let baby cook to 39 weeks if possible. Forgot why. But yeah I always thought it was 37 shrugs shrugs

DNA dog test! My friend did that for ghits and siggles


----------



## shaescott

Still, I'm laughing at "you're food" XD


----------



## Jezika

Hmm at the hospitals here they only induce from 41+3 onwards.

Oh, and I was meaning to say when y'all mentioned OBEM earlier on in the thread that I watched a tonne of episodes in first and second tri and then none in third tri. I liked it that way because being exposed to all sorts of labours early on really demystified the process and I think alleviated some anxiety when my own labour came around (e.g., knowing thar heart decels during contractions are normal, which would've freaked me out otherwise), and then not watching any during third tri was good coz I could focus on my own labour philosophy instead of being influenced by having recently seen episodes. If that makes sense. (Specifically, I'd subscribed to gentle birthing philosophies á la hypnobirthing so I didn't want to go back to watching episodes where women scream their heads off in labour to make me think more relaxed birthing was impossible to attain). Not sure that made sense. Meh I'm tired. Anyway, just saying y'all should watch OBEM, esp if first time mums. I always cried when the baby came.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* I laughed at that too :haha:

Of my 3 kiddos, I only had distress and emerg c sect with 1 - DS and he was "evicted" at 40.2 cuz the doc was concerned about my b/p, which was only 136/90...same or better than like 50% of my appts the last tri .
My regular doc was on vacay grrr- had DS come ON his Due date of 10-10-10, my reg doc would have let me vbac and not freaked about that b/p and sched me for immed indict *sigh*
DS was like a spider monkey in there, and yes at 9.5cms and 6+ hours forced labor on Pitocin ( Oxytocin) He started moving like mad, then his HR plummeted to like 43 and stayed there!
He always had the cord over his shoulder the last tri scans- and I had MANY being considered adv Mat age at 36:roll: I had like 5% concern aboout a nuchal, but I truly feel, had he not been forced out before HE was rdy, not by weeks ( even tho I knew exact date of conception cuz of BD ONCE that cycle, opks, FF etc) I think he wouldn't have freaked in there and started moving like a Whirling Dervish!

If and when I get preggo again NO inducing /c sects unless I or baby are in imminent danger!


----------



## Jezika

I so wanted to avoid induction too, but I was such a mess and in so much discomfort by the time I reached 40 weeks that I happily took the first induction date (41+3) and didn't care what my midwives thought. Luckily I happened to go into labour pretty much the same time they started the pitocin so I probably didn't even need it, which is good coz apparently my placenta was on its last legs and they were shocked it was still supporting baby so well.

Didn't someone on here have a parent who went to 43 weeks "back in the day"?


----------



## StillPraying

Aw man I hoped I fixed it before y'all saw it lmao


----------



## Cppeace

I personally know several women(like more than 10 from my home birth groups) that went beyond 43 weeks. I even know one who went to 49 weeks. My mom went 41 weeks, 40 weeks and 38 weeks(baby sis was induced , she argued with dr but they said it was needed- gave no valid reason but he did go on a 2 week vacation starting 4 days later. He ruined my Halloween at 6 years old )


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw forgot to mention that giraffe I lost sleep over gave birth at like 8am last Saturday. I was up on my iPad playing games and missed it by ten minutes!


----------



## Jezika

Haha Dobs I heard about that too. Fiiiinally. Keep meaning to watch the vid but too lazy.

CPP - 49 weeks!?!!! Is that even possible for a human without something being wrong or the placenta throwing in the towel? Could the conception dates have been wrong?


----------



## Cppeace

Nope she knew exactly when she conceived, ultrasounds confirmed. Baby was healthy and weighed 9lbs. She naturally just has longer pregnancies. All of her pregnancies have been over 40 weeks and all but one birthed at home.


----------



## Jezika

Oops double post. Anyway I googled what the record is and it's 375 days and runner up is 317, so your friend would be pretty special! Mind you, I just looked at one random page so could all be BS. But if I went to 49 weeks, I... oh man, I don't even want to imagine it.


----------



## Cppeace

lol yes beyond 44 weeks is very rare but does happen. She had 4 so far and the they were 43 weeks, 41 weeks, 49 weeks, and 43 weeks. Most of those records are not super accurate as they rarely take account of homebirths or smaller less populated countries.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh I really wouldn't like to be going over 40weeks let alone going to 49!! 

All this dog talk makes me so jealous, we just don't have the time to commit to a dog so it wouldn't be fair on the pup to get one! We both love Japanese spitz, and if/when we get more time to look after a dog we will get one of those! I love brushing and stroking hair, and my cat puts up with brushing occasionally but isn't the biggest fan so a nice fluffy dog I could brush a lot would make me happy!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I stopped reading like 7 pages ago because I never catch up and I wanted to comment. 

A couple people asked questions about the boys and I can't remember those questions now so...sorry! lol 

RE another kid- we all know I want another. DH not so sure. But we are in agreement that if we don't decide by the time the boys are 2 (ideally 1) then we aren't going to. I want all my kids very close and I'm a SAHM now and I won't be forever so it's kind of a now or never thing. I get this sounds crazy with twins but I love every second of the craziness having another I think would be awesome. 

RE bonding- this is something I never told anyone but DH but I had this amazing beautiful instant connection with max (smaller non-NICU baby) and with Michael not to much. When I would go to the NICU I felt like I was visiting someone else's baby. Bring him home was the most terrifying thing because I was so scared I wasn't going to love him as much or that max would be my favorite and I couldn't live with that guilt. But with the help of DH and just constantly cuddling and forcing myself (yes it sounds horrible but it's true) to be the one to take care of Michael instead of DH a bond formed and it's just as beautiful as my bond with max now. So because of this I have a HUGE believer in skin to skin asap and now know all babies and mommies bond differently. 

RE egg donation- I definitely want to. But as cpp was saying with the weight I need to loose weight. I actually have two goals to loosing weight, donate eggs and get a boob job hahaha I just know how frustrating it was for us to conceive and it was such a simple fix I can't imagine not being able to because of an egg issue. 

Wow that was a novel...sorry about that.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I definitely didn't have an instant bond with any. I did get skin to skin with Joe for a little bit before they took him to give him antibiotics and then didn't bring him back, but I was so exhausted and traumatised by the labour/section that I could barely hold him and didn't really want to. Then it just turned into a NICU circus of pumping, visiting him, missing my own meals and drugs (I'd come back to the room to find a sandwich on the bed and need to hunt down someone to get pills because I should have had them over an hour ago and was in pain..) tests and drips and madness.

Nat took so long to push out (3 hours) that I again was so tired and weak I couldn't hold him and then had to get stitched up. 

It's just as normal to take a while to bond. Although if it has been several weeks or months and you're still feeling a bit meh about the baby, that can indicate PND!

I heard too that the 'term' definition was changed and for the same reason, to stop elective inductions and sections too early. Here they don't really use it at all, tbh. 40 weeks is due and longer is past dates, but unless there's a medical need, they won't induce for lateness until 41+4 at earliest in most places. My midwife already asked me what I wanted to do if I go to 42 or past and is happy that I would just keep waiting with some extra monitoring.

Apparently in France your due date is 41 weeks, to take into account the fact that majority of women don't deliver by 40. I don't know if it's true but I read it somewhere.


----------



## JLM73

I was out of tests and we can't spend anything really till hubs gets paid end of month, so I got 4 wally cheapies.
I legit forgot NO CUP to pee in :dohh: lol Sooo managed to pee in the foil wrapper...annnnd my hand:roll:
Then I waited for control to pop , cleaned up, and walked the test to the car - holding it as flat as I could lol.

I then drove to Panera to get my free bagel ( test was on dashboard, which is flat thankfully). 8 min drive, so when I parked I see nothing really, but I had sun glare as well...
I feel like I subconsciously see something so faint it is likely in a parallel universe :haha: but something ...maybe...
I would be 10 or 11dpo today going by my 2nd chart dip:shrug:
Will fmu again tomoro!
** The test was balanced on my knee in the car in the sun lol, so keep in mind where I place dots looks like a diff spot on the 2 pics, but it isn't. Its because I had to take the pics at an angle to keep my hands/phone from placing a shadow over the test...Also it's so faint the dots may be off a smidge, but IRL the faaaaaaaaaint is btwn the 2 "pegs" right of the control line- which is where the test line should be for wally 88 centers...we shall see in the next cpl days...
This is about 12 mins mark, test was still very wet, and you can see the ink on left edge still


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace, your friend is a trooper! I'm all for let the baby come when the baby wants to come, but I'd never make it to 43 let alone 49! That's almost an entire year! But sounds just like what her babes needed. 

J I can't see anything but I'm on my computer which is notorious for not seeing lines

Bonding I don't worry too much about it. I just assumed I'd bond. I did decide I want to give birth vaginally. Still for selfish reasons, but I'm going to try to try. I'd love baby to come during week 30. July 27th to be exact. Then his birthday could be 7/27/17 hehehe. I'm not going over 40 weeks though, and the hell fury that will rain down on my poor gyn if they try to force me will be terrifying. I need to get back to work.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, today's test fresh not seeing anything. 
Cramps and such continue.


----------



## Cppeace

J I see what you are talking about but just barely. 
I took one one pic at the 15 min mark- still very wet.





I think I can see the tiniest thing but not much for sure.


----------



## Breeaa

Green, I was kind of the same with Ailee but different situation. When she was born it happened so fast and I didn't get a chance to process she was just born. I was so sure she was a boy that she almost didn't feel like my baby! It was the weirdest thing. After a few days the surprise went away and I was able to bond with her. I don't think I had that instant connection with my girls but with my ds I felt that instant bond. I always saw myself as a mom of boys so maybe that's why. 

Yay for wanting more babies!!!! I'm sure he will give in. We were supposed to stop at 2, then had the 3rd and now talking about another. &#65533;&#65533; You need a girl, maybe twin girls to match the boys? Hehe


----------



## Jezika

Sorry it's blank CP. It was looking so promising an' all.

J something is catching my eye but tbh I don't trust those tests.

Dobs that's awesome you're aiming for vaginal birth after all. Honestly, while I didn't like pregnancy much, I was pretty excited about labour. I was annoyed as hell about having to wait for so long, but it was really exciting wondering when it would happen and how, and then actually going through it all. The epidural helped, haha. 

Re: bonding, Tilly was put on my chest the moment she came out and stayed there for quite some time (and also nursed a bit) before being weighed etc., but I still didn't feel that instant rush of love. Hang on, let me rephrase. I felt happy and emotional of course, and I cried, but it didn't feel like I had expected it to (glitter confetti, unicorn parade, choir of angels singing in perfect harmony, etc.). She did also poop on me, haha, which I then rubbed all over her, oops. The real hardcore love for me came when she started becoming more engaged and responsive. Now I feel a rush of love every time she glances or smiles at me or DH in her own little way or her whole body jiggles in excitement at the sight of her favourite toy.

Green - i truly bow down to you for not only handling two babies, but also wanting more. Seriously. This sh*t is hard and not everyone can take it in their stride AND want to take on more so soon. You're a natural, clearly.

Re: dogs, we really want a whippet. I love how they're so small and sleek with long-ass legs.


----------



## shaescott

Forgot to comment on the dogs. You all have very cute ones. I think nearly all dogs are cute though :haha: I've never had any interest in showing dogs. I just want my dogs to play and cuddle with me and be happy family pets. No need to optimize them for someone else's standards. I have an Aussie doodle, she's adorable and very cuddly. She thinks she's a lap dog. She's very mischievous and not well behaved in that she likes to steal fortune cookies and ramen and mini chip bags, and she occasionally will chase the cats, though she never hurts them. We were too busy to train her, so it's our own fault. SO and I want a Saint Bernard, a German shepherd, and a pit bull. All sooo cute. He's got much more experience training dogs. He taught my dog to sit lol. We want to raise the pit bull from a very young age to prevent aggressive training.


----------



## shaescott

I don't see anything on the tests today :( hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez, I think I'm just not excited about L&D because I don't think it'll be a positive experience. Labor is one thing, but I don't know the hospital's policy on how many people can be in the room during labor. The hospital my cousin delivered at was like we don't care it's up to mom. So she had her boyfriend, her parents, his parents, my parents, and me in there during labor. She kicked us all out except bf for delivery though. I would like my brothers and mom to be there for labor, I think they would take good care of me. Obviously stepdad is welcome. His parents I doubt are going to want to be there/ come around by that time. I feel like I should let my cousin in because I was there for yours, she probably wants to be there for mine. Idk. And then the actual delivery, I think I mentioned SO doesn't want to be in the room nor do I want him there. My mom flip flops. My doula friend hasn't gotten back to me yet (it's also complicated but that's a story for another day). So I don't know whose going to hold my hand through labor. Partly why I leaned elective c. Easier to get through surgery without support than pushing, for me anyway. And also to clarify lol I meant to hit 39 not 30. 7/27 is only 4 days before EDD. My mom insists she has a hunch he'll be at least a week late =/ I'm also stressed because with SO in the picture, he has VERY RELUCTANTLY agreed to stay at my mom's a week before due. But not knowing when it could happen idk. Originally, I was just going to move in the week after school let out and stay until two weeks post birth. But now my mom is insisting it's easier on my baby and relationship if I only stay a week before and go home right after and just stay downstairs. They'll visit, but my mom and brothers are the type to give me 24 hour help whereas I can't rely on SO to even take out the garbage or bring his cups downstairs. Plus, not having a set date means I could go into labor at home and it's a 30m drive to the hospital without traffic. Just overall have more anxiety about it.

Dude Green could you imagine having twin girls to match your twin boys?! How cute!!! But I agree with Bree. I think right now because you have twins and because of the hospital experience, he's probably a bit gun shy. But the fact that he's talking about down the line and considering it, I hope he comes around. :)

SO's former boss/ mentor/ friend mailed us a book "The Happiest Baby on the Block" by Dr. Karp. Anybody heard of it? It had positive ratings on Amazon. Might read it today since I'm bored lol.

Kk switching to phone to check out these tests


----------



## DobbyForever

J that sun glare is real lol I can't see past it sorry

Peace I feel like when I zoom in I see something. Your temp is still holding

Fxed for both of you!

Re dogs people told me I should show my sheltie but A- she has an overbite and B- she's very nervous around strangers (not breed standard). But even if I could I wouldn't. It sounds like too much work hahaha. Plus, I can't imagine not spaying my dogs. I have enough hormones and crazy biology for this household ;)

Our next dog will be a pit bull. I want a pit bull, lab mix because they are cuuuuteeee af. But I told SO he has to be in charge of training because my idea of training is you can sit for bacon and we cool. And I know people have such a magnifying glass on pits that I wouldn't want to perpetuate any stereotypes or negativity with an untrained dog.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'd adopt ANY of these babies on looks lol I didn't read their bios. I also would make a lab mix because then you can say on the paperwork it's a lab mix rather than pit bull mix. We used to do that in shelters ALL the time. Unless it was a purebred pit, we marked them lab mix or GSD mix otherwise people would run into issues with their homeowner's insurance or renting or what not
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/37745684
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/37745682
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/37806437


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Dobs I was wondering about the 30 weeks thing... I was like...?.... Who would wish for their kid to be born that much a preemie? Lol glad you clarified. 

My cm has increased in amount and thinned- both signs of oncoming AF but we will see what tomorrow brings.

Of those pup pics I'd swing towards the 2nd one the most, but that's me. I tend to prefer thinner muzzled breeds to the more boxy headed breeds, but again, that's just personal preference. I love GSD, Standard poodles, Great Pyr, Dobermans,and may many others. Two of our dogs are half St Bernard and half great pyr.


----------



## Breeaa

Dobs, I seriously can't wait for you to have him. I'm so excited for you. My bday is fhe 31st so if he doesn't show the 27th I could use a bday buddy. Lol 

All this talk is making my baby fever 2000x worse right now. I'm so excited for everybody who is pregnant and trying.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace right?! I saw it and was like omg I need to clarify haha. I thought it would be cute if he was 7/18 so we could be 7/16 (dad), 7/17 (me), and 7/18 (him) but even 7/18 makes me squirm for too early. And that's only 13 days early.

Well I hope tomorrow does not bring AF and she stays away. So many good signs this cycle and excellent temps.

Jez you are so sweet. I flip flop. One moment I'm ooey gooey I want my baby. And the next i'm freaking the eff out that I'm having a baby. Especially right now when I have one hand on each dog and they look so happy, but in a few months I won't have hands free. And I know all the books say let SO bond more with the dogs but they've been with me since they were 10 and 12 weeks. He's working from home today in his study upstairs, and I'm downstairs. The dogs are with me. When I leave the house, even if he's home, they will wait by the door and ignore him. The sheltie eventually gives in (usually 20m) and goes to hang with him, but my aussie will wait hours by the door for me and refuses to move.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep your dogs sound very bonded with you, but they will adjust to the new baby and be fine. It's pretty rare that a dog doesn't adjust.


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- I didn't read the book but we discussed the 5S's technique in antenatal classes and it worked like a charm every single time that my son was fussy and didn't want to sleep. So I highly recommend it! Re labour: I don't know how doctors in the US feel about planned inductions if there is no medical reason, would you maybe consider it? 

Green- I feel the same way, can't wait to ttc again! We still have 2 frosties, maybe I end up with twins ;). Hope your dh comes around to wanting another kiddie.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The early parts of labour for most are looooooonng and boring. 30 minutes from hospital is nothing. I drove myself home from hospital having contractions with Elisabeth :haha: 30 mins home, waited for DH to come home, put Nathaniel to bed, played some candy crush... had a bath and phoned hospital back at 11pm, and they told me to come in. I was 4cm and in full blown labour by then and it was still 6am before she was born. And that's been by far the fastest for me.

I wouldn't want lots of people in the room, people fussing and chattering stresses me out. I had my SIL and niece in for a bit with Nat, but they left pretty early. I don't want to socialise at the best of times, and definitely not when I'm in my pyjamas and in distinctly undignified circumstances :haha: Just DH and the midwife was plenty for me! 

You need to do whatever makes YOU comfortable Dobs. F**k what your cousin or parents think, this is your labour and might be the only time you do it. Stress causes adrenalin, and adrenalin causes pain.


----------



## Cppeace

MS that is totally correct.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just want people to dote on me because I'm a big baby :rofl:

I'd induce. I hear really bad stories about it so ideally I would like not to, but I will reach the end of my rope at some point. My big worry is I go prob next year and my boss is so supportive, but given how things went down the last two times I was pregnant and prob... i can feel the panic attack just building.

Fern and Bree I'm excited for when you two ttc again :)


----------



## Cppeace

Induction should be avoided if possible as it makes contractions much more powerful and painful unnaturally and usually lowers the babes heart rate. Which is why so many inductions lead to c-sections- the heart rate lowers to dangerous numbers and suddenly it's an emergency when before the sudden fake chemicals putting rushed pressures the babe was healthy and would have most likely come out when they were ready.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. My cousin induced with both. It never worked the first time. Her labor was long and miserable both times. Pushing, easy peasy though she tore baaaad the first time. I wouldn't induce before 40 unless there was a critical medical reason but once 40 hits all bets are off.


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> I just want people to dote on me because I'm a big baby :rofl:
> 
> I'd induce. I hear really bad stories about it so ideally I would like not to, but I will reach the end of my rope at some point. My big worry is I go prob next year and my boss is so supportive, but given how things went down the last two times I was pregnant and prob... i can feel the panic attack just building.
> 
> Fern and Bree I'm excited for when you two ttc again :)

Im a big baby too. I think the first time you go into labor is hardest because you don't know what you're expecting. Are you taking any classes? Good thing is you can go in with a plan and people you want there. If you change your mind you can have the nurses kick them all out! I didn't want anybody there with me aside from hubs. You'll be ok no matter what you choose. 

How's your pregnancy been lately? I didn't go too far back in pages and I was gone for a bit. 

Fern! Frosties is such a cute little name for them! Yay for frosty babies! So glad you were able to save extras for more.


----------



## DobbyForever

Especially considering I spent most of yesterday in a legal office. I'm not missing extra weeks of work.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez, I'm taking three: breastfeeding, childbirth, and newborn care. But I don't take them until mid June. Pregnancy has been really good to me this time around. Gyn tells me each appointment everything is perfect: weight gain, blood levels, measurements. I've been really blessed. I think whatever fates that he knew I needed a smooth pregnancy. I couldn't handle anything going wrong.


----------



## kittykat7210

I couldn't imagine having loads of people in the hospital whilst I'm in labour! I'm kind of glad I'm 200 miles away from my family because then they can't just turn up! And me and SO have decided not to tell his family (who live just down the road) until I'm pushing! I'm toying with the idea of going to a birthing centre instead of hospital so that I can be relaxed in a non medical setting. And the one I am looking at is closer than the hospital I would go to, it would only be 20 minutes rather than 50-1hr without traffic. But I can't decide if it's what is best, or even the best way to go about changing!


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty you should do whatever feels the most comfortable for you.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs I didn't want people in the room with me other than hubby. I'm not nice when I'm in pain and people are annoying and say dumb sh**. lol But I'm not the type that wants people-comfort. So if you know that will be comforting to you, invite everyone you want in your room, but don't invite them just because you feel you have to. :thumbup: I have no clue on hospital policies, I don't think my hospital has a limit:shrug: My experience with induction was awful, and I don't know anyone who had a good one, so I definitely will avoid it. My hospital policy is that they induce at 41 weeks, unless you request to go to 42. MOST people don't go that far past 40. Agree with MS not to worry about the 30 min drive. 

MS how are you feeling?

Greenie that's great that you want more. I also wanted my kids very close in age. Unfortunately DD2 was born just after DD1 turned 3, but now that I've experienced it, I feel like it was the perfect age. My girls are inseparable. 

I was in a ton of pain last night and did not sleep well. Was okay this morning but now I'm in a ton of pain again. Its like cramping but sharper. and then theres like RLP mixed in. :( not fun.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you're pain Still. Hopefully the babe's just having a growth spurt. Make sure you aren't dehydrated- dehydration can cause cramps in pregnancy for sure.


----------



## TexasRider

Jumping on to say the TTC process sucks and I hate it. 

Apparently I am going to have a short cycle this month because I got a temp spike on cd8- zero bd so not even a chance at an undeveloped egg which is probably what it was since it was so early in the cycle. 

Seriously wanting to go for a second opinion but honestly it doesn't matter. Hubs won't take off for tests cause we can't afford it and his mood has been shit for the last 3 months it seems like. At this point if it happens great but I doubt it does. I'm just done and it pisses me off and makes me sad at the same time


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I agree do whatever YOU want. I should take my own advice.

I feel like I want people there to chit chat with but my cousin is my cousin. I told my other cousin to book her vacation when I'm not due because she was like oooo I can be in the room with you and give you advice F YOU hate that cousin. This one would let it be about me and be helpful. I just don't care lol. She's a few hours away so I might steal kit's plan if not texting until I'm like about to push :rofl:

Still :(. Sorry you're in pain. No advice here. Just hoping you have an easy day today


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh tex in sorry you're having a rough time :( hubs might be pissed at the thought that it's him? Some guys I know can be like that, sorry it's a no go month :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Texas I know just what you mean. TTC for more than 3 or 4 months definitely sucks and anything beyond a year is just depressing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I'm so sorry. I see what you mean about the temps =\. I forgot what they answer was, but would they allow you to bring his sample in? That way he doesn't have to take off of work. Or what about Memorial Day? Does he work that Monday? If not, could he drop it off that day? I'm so sorry though.

I second Kit. He might be scared to hear it's him especially since your temps and testsxsi far suggest it's not you. If he is already struggling to provide and already feeling insecure about that then to be told his sperm might be the issue is a kick to the nuts when he's already down :(


----------



## TexasRider

The Dr office my OB wants us to use is about 2 hours away. So even if I wanted to bring sample in I doubt it would be viable at that point after driving to the metroplex. Also they will be closed Memorial Day since it's a doctor office.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kitty depends what you want. Up here, the only difference really is that in a birthing centre you don't have the option of epidural - they have all the other drugs and pools and such. If you want to switch, just tell your midwife.

Still, I hear more bad than good about inductions too but it sadly just seems to be common practise. If there's nothing wrong, there's no reason the baby HAS to be out by 41 or 42 weeks - and going past the end of week 42 is incredibly rare anyway.

The way I see it, I've waited this long, what's another two weeks? A 'due date' is an arbitrary number you're given, everyone's body is different and the length of gestation varies. People get far too hung up on it.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry. My doctor's office is open for urgent care only technically. But I'm sorry it wouldn't make the trip. :(

I think I would wait as long as it takes passed my due date if it wasn't for work. But the differential pay and sub and threat to being non-re elect is too much. So 41 weeks tops. 40 preferably. I'd only wait if baby was underweight. That just happened to my boss' daughter. They didn't want to induce her at 41w5d because baby was still measuring small. Barely 6 lbs I think. I was 5 lbs but I was born 32 weeks


----------



## Cppeace

Well, My CB tests arrived if my temp stays up and no AF tonight I suppose I will test again tomorrow. The cm has thickened back up so who knows.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed!!!! Kudos to you for not testing right now hehe


----------



## Cppeace

Lol If I had seen more of a shadow I prolly would have but with the lack of much of anything I know logically I should wait to let numbers grow or AF show.


----------



## Michellebelle

So chatty this afternoon!

On inductions, I'm hoping to avoid because everything I hear about them is terrible. However the high-risk doc says they prob won't let me go over 40 weeks because of the GD. I'm hoping that as long as baby isn't measuring large, they'll let me wait it out if needed though.

I only plan on having DH in the room during labor. He's very nurturing and will do a really good job taking care of me and will have my back. Having any other family or friends would stress me out. I don't like attention though. :)

Tex, I agree with some of the others, maybe DH is really worried it's him. My DH definitely delayed getting tested, I think because he was really worried it was him. TTC is just so terrible when it's long term. It took us 2.5 years of trying to get pregnant with this baby, and I had SO many depressing times and a lot of crying. It's definitely not easy. :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

MS I agree there isn't a reason to induce even at 42, which is rare, that's just how my hospital is. Hoping I don't have to deal with fighting them on it lol I doubt I would, it really isn't common thank goodness

Tex :hugs: I hope your hubby will change his mind. Maybe call your Dr and ask if there are other options due to hubbys schedule? I'm sorry you're feeling so low about it. Ttc is an awful rollercoaster. 

Peace excites for your cb tests!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So chatty!!! I'm really trying to keep up. 

Cpp- fx your temp stays up!

Tex- I agree with others that you're DH might be worried. I know he can't afford to take the day right not BUT he was also the one who wanted to wait to get tested originally right? Or st least the one who brought up the idea? 

Dobs- all the Kaisers here have unlimited amounts of people in the labor room. They're really big too. Hopefully yours is like that too. 

RE dogs- I love dogs! DH wanted a pit bull and I do love them but unfortunately The way society is I don't want One until we're settled in a home we own. My moms home insurance was canceled because they said she had a pit bull when we were little. He wasn't even a pit he was a terrible mix *insert eye roll* it pretty ridiculous. 

Um something else... I can't remember. 

Anyone else had their period cramps get like 10000x worse after birth?!


----------



## Cppeace

Mrs Green- I've heard that complaint from several for like 6 months when they get af back


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah my sheltie was barking furiously when on the phone with my home insurance and they played 20 questions about her breed. So stupid.

I hope so. They look like from the video but I guess they don't do tours anymore r_r.

Ugh done nothing but sleep. Slept 12 hours and now So and I just napped for two


----------



## gigglebox

Tex :hugs: so sorry there's no resolve in sight :( I hope DH can find it in his schedule to sacrifice work for a day. Or is there a way you can talk to the dr and see about somewhere closer? I know he has his preference but there must be something closer, right...?

Hmmm Green I can't recall pp cramps...

J & cpp, not seeing anything on the tests :( hope it turns around, you are both very much in still!

Afm, had my ultrasound today. On the plus side, my c section scar looks good so I've been cleared for a TOLAC (trial of labor after cesarian) :thumbup: on the frightening side, baby is measuring 8lbs 11oz :shock: I'm 37 weeks, so this baby is haping up to be bigger than DS1, which for weeks I have guessed. I didn't feel him move until later than with DS1 by a couple weeks, but I've been saying since 25ish weeks that he's felt big. Like, just BIG. And that I'd be extremely surprised if he's smaller than DS1...so I guess I'm glad my instincts were right. Or something.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mmmm pizza

Did they project a birth weight/how much do they pack on? Happy 37 weeks! Yay for t....whatever the other letters were


----------



## gigglebox

Looking in the 9 3/4-10lb range


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright you go gigs!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dang gigs!! Hopefully he doesn't get too big where they won't allow the vbac. It happened to DHs cousin BUT her baby ended up being 12 pounds!!! Lol 
And good for you for wanting to try it. Sometimes I wish I got to do a vaginal and think I want to try a vbac if we have another and then I'm like... naw. Haha you go gf!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! I told hubs, "let's hope he has a squishy head!" Seriously though, if he's similar to DS1 we're looking at a head in the 97th percentile or worse O_O time will tell...as this would be my first vag delivery, i'm trying to mentally prepare for some tearing. 

Hey Green, you never know! You may change your mind! I was team ECS up until a few weeks ago. Granted, part of the equation is that we're considering more kids down the road and the more c sections you have, the more risky things become...but i may end up with one anyway. We'll see.

And y'all can probably expect me to be updating during labor lol


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs have you started doing EPO?


----------



## gigglebox

No, not yet. I've got no problem right now going to term. A few reasons, but one is there is a livestock show I really want to attend on the 6th :p

I have done a few perineal message sessions but not entirely convinced of its effectiveness.


----------



## Breeaa

I'm so excited you're trying for a vbac Gigs! Don't let the measurements scare you. They can be way off! Hopefully you'll have a plump babe that is easily pushed out. :rofl:

I tore with my first vbac. Whenever I peed it stung like hell. Best advice I was given was to lean all the way forward and it helped immensely. Just keep that in mind in case you tear and it hurts to pee.


Gahhhh I think I'm ovulating! We aren't trying for another... yet. Dh said let's give it a year and then see how we're doing. The minute A was born I was ready for another. :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

I love that you're broody already :haha: 
At the last hospital the provided water bottles with long spouts, i guess the idea being you squirt down your crotch as you pee to neutralize the stinging. Hoping this plave does the same.


----------



## DobbyForever

This is why I can't ask SO to do fucking anything. Last night I was super weak and went to bed early. As I'm getting in bed, I text him to please put the meat in the fridge because if it stays out overnight it will spoil. He says he will. I even asked him when he came to bed, did you put the meat away.

I wake up and the meat is still on the counter. 6 steaks. $40. Straight to the trash. Ffs leaving me with nothing to cook tonight and of course I forgot that until now. I'm so irritated


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm burning everything because I'm flustered I'm so pissed and hormonal


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry Dobs.


----------



## DobbyForever

And to piss me off even more I finally put something on the table... he won't eat it and as he leaves for chipotle kisses me on the head and says I'm not mad. Like you POS a^hole you have no f*ing right to be mad


----------



## Cppeace

Lol, yeah.... sometimes men just aren't worth the trouble...

Well looks like I've made through all of 13dpo without a sign of AF. Only had 14 day lp 3 times, including this one, in 2 years so here's still hoping.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I would throw a fit. That is not even close to fucking okay, he needs to get his shit together and be responsible. You gotta ask him, how can you trust him with an infant if you can't trust him with some steak? Just my opinion. I'm sorry he's being difficult. 

CP here's hoping! FX'd!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I DON'T trust him with the baby. He knows that. I wouldn't leave him home alone with baby. If I die, custody goes to my mom. In all honesty, he's a warm body. He's here so my kid has a dad. And sometimes I wonder if I even want my son growing up seeing how much shit mommy does versus daddy. Like it's not just "domestic". I installed a closet rod, toilet seat, painted the nursery, take out the trash, clean the patio... he's really just here. Taking up space. Not even paying that much in rent.

Throwing a fit won't get me anywhere. I told him why I was upset and his response was we have money it's fine. And I'm like you're missing the point. He doesn't get emotions. He just sees it as loss of money? Nbd. No food for dinner? Nbd I'll get chipotle. Like to him a problem doesn't exist.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also Bree I agree it's lovely you are ready for #4

Peace glad the day came and went and af stayed away


----------



## DobbyForever

And as far as me being upset in his mind if he tells me I'm pretty and appreciated I should get over it instantly. And maybe I should but I don't work that way.


----------



## Cppeace

No, you have said he's Asperger or on the Spectrum- this is part of how they are. They don't connect emotionally like "normal" people often. This is just how it is, but if you want things done a certain way you need to lay down rules basically and force him to follow them or pay the price if he doesn't. A relationship is a partnership, not a parasitic imbalance. 
My guy forgot about my blue berry plants and accidentally mowed over them all a few days ago- guess what he's gonna be forced to buy me new ones as when he did it with the other two young trees those were his warnings.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah no it's parasitic. He's hyper alpha male so any laying down of anything = him laying down with someone else somewhere else because we won't be together. Even if I get him to agree to do something, it doesn't happen. But that's what I chose. He was like not nearly this annoying before. Idk. I'm tired now lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Nothing a doggy spoon can't fix
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9881.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## StillPraying

Peace are you testing in the AM?

Dobs I'm sorry. Men suck. Really, they all do in one way or another. I'd flip sh** over the steaks. I had to learn to just do everything for myself too:hugs:

Gigs the EPO isn't for bringing baby, it's to prevent tears. I took it with dd2 and had NO tears, even with my traumatic insane birth lol I've heard of people using it to try to induce labor but I didn't use it that way :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok have to ask now epo? If I had to guess evening primrose oil?


----------



## JLM73

*CP* I feel like "something" is there on your test.... I hate the is it isn't it game grrr, but I feel like i "detect" some pink here the T line should be, just can't see def edges:shrug:

*Shae* actually any sell socialized dog will be playful and a fam dog- and showing isn't about optimizing to someone else's standards , it's about keeping each breed as they were originally- most breeds have been documented for looks, traits, temperament in 1800s by kennel clubs, and are depicted in Egyptian glyphs, Roman art etc.
It is modern day people optimizing breeds for $.
Show aim to keep the breeds as they were intended for the purpose intended. 
The only thing that is involved in showing is having a dog that is a great representation of that particular breed. 
SUre you can have a great dog with mixed breeds, but it DOES depend what was mixed.
For ex. many breeds are mixed with poodle to achie less shedding, more hypoallergenic coats, increased intelligence ( trainability) etc.
Shih-poos, Labradoodles, Cockapoos etc.
Now mix a Bullmastiff and a rotti, and you will not be able to predict which side they will be more like per pup- Bullmastiff NEVER bark, unless someone/something is near your home/property- they also are bred to knock down threats and pin/hold them for the owner, not continually bite/maul.
Rottie- WILL Maul and keep biting, they bark ALOT if kept outside for extended periods- they are also guard dogs, but react diff than bullies to threats.

Also keep in mind, as you have stated you want a ST B, Pit, GS- you can only get those if ppl like me, continue to show/breed ethically:thumbup:
Otherwise every breed would get watered down. Thus the diff between show quality ( correct appearance, behavior, movement, tempreament etc) and working quality- not correct appearance to show- but the drive to get the work done that breed was bred for, and pet quality- not proper conformation, nor drive to work- just a fam pet.
Nothing is wrong with 1or the other, but if no one ensures each breed fits the original standard for it, then eventually the breeds develop more health probs ( ie- trying to make "pocket" pups, or "teacups" from breeds that are meant to be bigger- have back probs, hypoglycemia, bad hips, knees etc)
ALL breeds started from Wolf ancestors, it's we humans that morphed this to that, back to the other to specify what the breed would be used for.
Most ppl don't realize terriers are ground dogs and vermin killers- YES even Yorkies lol- they still have terrier behavior no matter how foo foo:haha:
Also, as a bully owner/lover pitbulls are naturally goofballs, clowns and very friendly. They are not naturally aggressive other than not being socialized to many other dogs ( dog parks, pet friendly places etc earrrly on).
They ARE however terriers, and WILL have tendency to dog aggression if they feel they or you or kiddos are threatened. It's just a terrier thing:shrug:
They were used ALOT in wartime<3 Great breed with responsible owners.

*Dobs* Labor SUX, TRUST you will either 
1- Not give a sh*t who is in the room really or
2- want everyone to get the F out cuz you are in pain, and ppl fam/friends are usually all giddy the baby is coming and get all chatty while you are just like WTF this hurts lol
A support person is always good, but unless you have an effective epidural ( both mine were) then labor is a beast. Good epidural and they will have to tell you to turn off the TV cuz it's time to PUSH like they did me with #1 son:rofl:
I really wanted to see the end of that show too...
AS for elective C- I am very anti only cuz I don't believ in evicting baby before ready, and far too many ladies don't realize c- sect is a MAJOR ABDOMINAL SURGERY!! You CAN have complications ( I had to have 3 bags of blood due to excessive bleeding during my c-sect for DS, and NO ONE told me till the next day!!)
Also it increases chances baby will end up in NICU...your call obviously, but I would do an epidural anyday over risking me or baby has an issue!
and yeaaa. showing Is a LOT of work with breeds with hair lol, that's why I don't show long haired breeds!
They are backring brushing, blowdrying, spraying, teasing, trimming NONstop at shows:wacko:
My best wknd ever was when my AmStaff(Pitbull- depending on which kennel club) won Best In Show BOTH days :smug::cloud9: Finished his Championship that wknd at only a year old, and ranked 6th dog for the kennel club that year ( they had 0ver 200 registered dogs!)
GROOMING is the hard part- but with Mojo - that wknd I was running late and called him straight from the yard to the SUV, then right into the show LOL.
He was a Blue Brindle with all the flashy white trim ( blaze up face, feet,tip of tail)
So all I did was use some baby wipes to wipe off his white areas :haha:
Otherwise- he had a weatherproof ( oily) coat, so he looked fine for rolling in mud 2 hrs before and no bath! Also we get bad rain here with Trop. Storms, - It was poring non stop the wknd of his dbl BIS wins- poor ppl with long hair dogs! Mojo and I were like pffft, whatevs, let's do this lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I wanted to see the end of that show. I feel that way on airplanes when they land and you had 5 minutes left of your show/movie r_r


----------



## Cppeace

Still yeah if temp is still up I'll be testing.


----------



## StillPraying

J I love what you said about keeping breeds for the purpose they were bred for. It bugs me how many people get dogs for their looks only. Also having a dog when you know nothing of the breed and then complain the dog is impossible so you just dont bother to train it and it turns into a terrorist.I've had mutts, mixes, and purebreds. I personally prefer purebred dogs because of I pick a dog, it's for a specific reason, for specific traits. I loved our rottie (he wasn't bad with barking) but unfortunately they're just not allowed here. I grew up with labs, and everyone swears by them as family dogs. They are... but their puppy phase, (chewing/destructiveness/overlyhyper) is too long for me. They don't calm down until around 3 years old, even if they're fixed. And that's with them having hundreds of acres to run on all day long. Still psychos. Lol I learned by having a yorkie that I am NOT a small dog person. AT ALL. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I picked my dogs based on looks buahaha jk kind of not really. I did do my breed research, I grew up clinging to a dog breed book my mom bought me. But not gonna lie cuteness is gate number one. ;). Cuteness, individual dog personality, then breed personality. Then age and health and all that other jazz


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* they say subsequent babies are usually bigger lol
My 1st DS was 7lb 5oz, DD 5 yrs later was 8lb6oz- exactly a lb and oz more, but I gained alot more with her!
Last DS was a mere 6lb 10oz at 40.2wks...I didn't mond as had I kept that pattern he woulda been 9lbs7oz:shock:
I only gained the recommended weight with DS...I think like 25 lbs from start- no MS with ANY of my oregs even surro twins ( knock on wood!) but I did lose some weight first tri, then gained 2nd and third.

*Tex* :hugs: I am so so sorry hon :(
Nothing worse than being totally out cuz a cycle does some weird arse sh*t!:growlmad:

I agree with* Michelle*, he may be procrastinating thinking it is him and he doesn't wanna hear it...
Was he the one that had to talk YOU into TTC? I forget now....

I am on cycle *Thirty frickin FOUR *and can NOT believe it ...
I think my ubs is doing the same as I suspect your guy is doing...
His doc referred him to a Urologist like in Friggin January for a small lump in 1 testicle, and hubs scheds it for frickin JUNE!!! I was livid! At 43 I don't HAVE 6 months to dick around for him to get checked out!
I let him know that was NOT cool, and he said it was the soonest they had:roll: I am calling BS, and NOT amused that he says TTC is so important to him but WTF??

Now I am having all these weird thots he delayed KNOWING he has an issue ( he only fathered one chils, a son, who is now 31... but was married a 2nd time for like 15+ years?? -This is marriage 3 ( and final for both of us) but he is 53...he fathered his son 31-32 years ago so mannnnny things could be the issue...
Apparently wife 2 didn't want kids and had a hysterectomy before they met. after having her kid, and his next long term GF after that didn't want more kids and also had a hyst after them...

I don't have reason to think he MAY have had a vasectomy after the horrid 1st marriage ( she just wanted a Green card and ran off with the son and he has zero relationship with him) but ya know how our minds get to working at odd thots after TTC for a while...
Hell hath NO fury like a Scorpio Woman scorned if I find out he knew he couldn't have kids and/or had a sterilization procedure before we met and didn't tell me....ooooh! :growlmad: just typing that makes me fume lol


----------



## Cppeace

Still, no one warned me that Golden retrievers go through a land shark phase where they will eat everything, clothes, toys, walls, furniture and that phase lasted like 8 months!


----------



## Cppeace

lol you Scorpio women are scary scary creatures.


----------



## Jezika

Ahh Dobs, don't pets just make everything better? I call my my cats therapussies. I had a big cuddle with my Siamese tonight as DH held a fussy Tilly, and he just purred and purred and purred. I feel bad because I can't give him nearly as much attention as we used to.

I once again echo J on epidurals. I sound like a broken record but I looooved it. I think I even mentioned before that I thought of J after I got mine and was looking forward to napping like she did, but baby was already coming so boooo I had to push.

Gigs in my experience tearing wasn't so bad. I had a second degree tear and a "starburst" tear (somehow I don't think it's as nice as it sounds) and while sitting was somewhat uncomfortable for a few days, it was NOTHING like the discomfort of pregnancy. And I did sitz baths daily and used those peri bottles you mentioned daily (squirting water after peeing so pee doesn't hang around and sting the tear).

Re: inductions, interestingly my midwife said the research on its negative effects on labour aren't clear, since complications may also emerge due a less functional placenta later in pregnancy, but because that's when inductions usually happen, the complications MAY and attributed to that instead. No idea whether there's anything to that, but she just told me that when I decided on the induction despite having initially been against it.

Re: c-section I personally avoid it due to the major surgery thing, but also because of the beneficial vaginal flora of v-birth.

Oh my God I cannot stand thee autocorrect refuses to acknowledge that vagina is a f***ing word. The number of times it butchers it pisses me off! It's not even rude, just a bloody body part!

Speaking of bloody body parts, I can't weigh in on postpartum period cramps coz I've not had my period yet. It's been over a year! Can't say I miss it.


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a couple moments where I thought SO had a vasectomy behind my back when he complained of penile pain and didn't want to do it for like a month lol. Ltttc makes you a little cray

Yeah that's why we have so many black labs aged 2-4 in shelters. Everyone is like oh cute lab puppy! But then have no idea they don't outgrow that puppy phase/level of energy. And it's so heartbreaking because they don't fair well in shelters as they don't exercise or socialize enough :(

Lol jez I definitely want the epi. To each their own and more power to the kind who can go without but I am not that Mom.

What's vaginal flora? I feel like I have too many questions to be allowed to have a kid lol

And lol I do not miss my periods either. It's been nice not worrying about them


----------



## Cppeace

Vaginal flora is the bacteria that the baby is given from the vagina. It is super good for the baby and helps with a ton of stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo k that's what I thought but then I just kept picturing flowers in your vag like potpourri then started thinking flower and deflowering then how Monica called sex giving a man her flower... this is how my brain works lol or doesn't


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* OMG WTF!? I would seriously have chewed his ass out about the steaks!
Sounds just like something my hub would do, then when I go off he wants to put and go hide in the room or bathroom like *I* did it to him:growlmad:
Then like within the hour he wants to be all huggy kissy and say sorry- yea ...I don't work that way either lol. It takes me a while to get over it. Mainly cuz to me it is lack of consideration toward efforts I have made for us- which he clearly was not thinking as a WE and more an I when he does sh*t like that...
I work hard to find good stuff at good prices, try to go above and beyond to make restaurant quality meals since e can't afford to get take out/dine out as much (last night was Vietnamese Lemongrass Chicken), and he will go on and on about taking leftovers to work for lunch to save money, then leave it here but waaaay back in the fridge- then he settles for some plain ass can of soup in his desk, and then it has to be thrown out by the time I clean out the fridge- cuz this stupid county gets ONE trash and recycle day:saywhat: Everywhere elses here gets 2 days a week...
He does NOT grasp how much money he's costing us!!

But_I_ am the bad guy when I get irritated and point out how much food he wasted not to mention the cost...

*Still* I too pick certain breeds for certain things- I HATE yappy dogs! To me if there is not a problem- Shhhhh! And just be a happy tail wagger lol.
Hub's damn Jack Russell barks for Everything!- Squirrel, we come in the door ( now he has learned NOT to when I come in, but still does when hub gets in grrr), a tree moved in the breeze, a dog 8 blocks away barks, he's pplaying with my dog, he's chasing a lizard, he's scolded for chewing up something or digging 3-4 ft holes :growlmad: YAP YAP YAP ugh!
I specifically wanted a Bullmastiff cuz breed traits are :
-NO barking unless a problem ( even then 1-3 HUGE woofs spaced out, waiting for me to come check it out, not incessant)
-Great with kids- I believe train your dog and train your kid, but should they get a paw stepped on, or an ear tug, or crawled over/sat on- they take it in stride.
-They are excellent guard dogs, but willingly accept anyone the owner allows in- but ONLY when you are there usually- so no worries on the creepy plumber sneaking back to rob ya later :haha:
He does the job for sure, as hub's house is in a so-so area:roll: Romeo has excellent hearing and no one can THINK about stepping on the grass or near the cars without him sounding the alarm lol.
Hub is HUGE on personal protection and we have hella armory up in here! Before, noise outside = hubs grabbin a gun to check it out- I was like ummmm....what is there is 3 of them, and they ave guns?? lol
Now- he doesn't bother checking noises out unless Romeo Barks:thumbup:

I actually really only have a thing for chis in the small dog world ( well ty breeds) 
Well socialized they are hilarious lil buggers, not yappy or shakey- but ya gotta take em out alot when you go places- hell if I was 4 lbs and everything around me was enormous I would shake too lol.
I do have french bulldogs on the list though- LOVE their little faces!
I skipped them for chis tho, as most females have to have c-sects, and I can NOT imagine having stitched right after a c-sect and then having lil paws kneading and clawing away as they nurse on their stitched up bellies :(
So I skipped any breed with small pelvis, wide chest...

*Dobs* Most ppl I think pick breeds by looks, which is fine so long as they do their research- foo foo looks can be hole diggin, escape artist, attack every dog I see, and Super muscled, mean muggers can hold the door open for the guy while he steals you blind LOL- I personally like Waaaay more than I can ever own lol, but have a thing for muscular breeds like bullies ( Pits, Bullmastiffs, Bulldogs etc) but I still had to research as everyone should...
That's how I scratched several off my current list like Dogo Argentinos ( look like all white pits), Cane Corso, Presa Canarios...Same muscular looks going from size of a pit to 140ish lbers or more- but [-X no no no!
They are all great with their fam but hella aggressive breeds - meaning they don't give up, stubborn, hardheaded when not very stringently trained AND they must have consistency! Let them get away with something once and they keep trying the system daily! Even Romeo does:roll: we have many "come to Jesus" talks a week...
It was a big story when that lady in New York was mauled to death in a hallway by 2 Presas- Purposely it would seem in a way- by a lady who was involved with White Supremecist stuff with her SO...the lady mauled to death ( over a long period as neighbors listened in horror afraid to help), was apparently Lesbian- and the couple was obvi anti, and thus the belief she "sicced" the male on her, and the female got away from her and joined in :(

I used to fancy African Boerboels as well, until I saw a special about singer Patti LaBelle - she fell in love with this breed on a trip, BUT being famous and gone so much touring etc, she had staff taking care of the pup mainly, and by the time he was older he was full mastiff size and NONE of the staff but 1 could go near his run, let alone go inside, walk him, let him out etc. He was going after them all seriously, and she was too scared to work with him. She had to get a super pro dog trainer...not sure if she kept him, but overall, Romeo has the same build, no need to dock pups' tails, and much more easy going temperament.

He is friggin TWO handfuls some days when he gets in stubborn, everything is a joke or to be ignored mode grrr, othewise a HUGE goofball!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg say what?! What?! Who does that?! What?!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- dude men are dumb. That is all. 

Ps I was telling DH a story yesterday and I was all excited and I called him dude and I think it was literally the last sexy thing I've ever said to him. It was hilarious hahaha


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry about the parasitic SO Dobs. I would be fuming about steaks. It pisses me off when DH insists on defrosting a £2 pack of mince then doesn't cook it and it is wasted. I've told him repeatedly it can be cooked from frozen but apparently he doesn't like cooking it like that - well f-ing cook it whatever way you want but don't leave it to get wasted. $40 worth of steak - oh, boy. You have money but that's not the point.

J, we get four trash collections a month - two general (once a fortnight), one glass/plastic recycling, one paper recycling. I'm just glad we have two bins for paper (our neighbour had a spare and is away at sea for weeks at a time so doesn't usually need one, never mind two) because they're overflowing by the time a collection is due..

My sprogs have all got smaller, it's odd! Except for this one, he's on par with the boys. Joe was 8lb 1, Nat 7lb 15 and Ella 6lb 8!!! All at 11 or 12 days over. 

Apparently the chance of tearing with a first time vaginal birth is much larger than people realise - the majority of people do. It's not usually that bad.

Jez, think your doc might've been telling porkies to make you feel better. Induction later on is not usually as problematic as the body will often be ready to go into labour anyway - but it's still unnecessary for most. But before due, it can cause stress on the baby especially if pitocin is used, and often ends in an emergency section. If the body is not allowed to labour naturally, it also then doesn't produce the natural painkilling hormones etc to combat so everything feels more painful, people have drugs and epis and those obviously come with a further risk of intervention. 

Anyway. It's nice to hear good induction stories, because obviously sometimes it's necessary! 

I'll be quicker to ask for an epi this time I think. I've done two without, and with Nathaniel there genuinely was no need for one, but with Ella I was tired and fed up but by the time I was checked, it was too late and time to push. It only took another half an hour from then on but I would have had it a couple of hours before if I'd got it when I first threatened. And I'm already far less tolerant of pain this time round. :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Re EPO, my friend suggested it to put me in labor. I took that and had a pedicure, and my water broke about 16 hours later...so I'm paranoid haha. 

Dobs, look into that meat thing. I think meat can be left out a bit before cooking, in fact i know it is best to be at room temp first (especially steak). NOT defending so, just saying for future reference. I'm sorry he's getting on your nerves recently. He's definitely being a butt however methinks hormones may be amplifying things...

Forget what else but going yard sale-ing this morning so must get ready! I love yard sales!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs you are only supposed to leave it out for 30-90 minutes (depending on size) to reach room temperature, anything above that and it will start to get dangerous, so all night is a big no no haha!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah and the issue was they had been out defrosting. The centers were still frozen though which is usually when I move them to the fridge. If I go straight to fridge they stay frozen for days r_r

I'm over it now but I needed to vent/make sure I wasn't crazy lol. He did play kiss ass all night and is taking me on a breakfast date this morning. I'm probably being overdramatic. We're just very much an ISFJ-ENTJ pair

Gigs I hate yard sales and make up departments for the same reason: my mom would drag us to them for an hour and not buy anything! :rofl: hf though!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh peace I thought of your friend because that book I was reading said babies need almost a year in womb and I thought about your friend who made it to 49 weeks.


----------



## Cppeace

Sigh, 
Well was up 2 hours early so I adjusted temp but bah- never trust sleep skewed/adjusted temps. Decided to test anyway cause hey what the heck and I swear , I swear I see a very very very light line but I can't get it to really photograph- I could see it within a minute so it's not an evap or whatnot, but it's light enough that I can't really get it to pick up on camera well. So I don't freaking know grrrr


----------



## DobbyForever

I see what you mean in the second pic. I'm wary of faint lines on cb/blue dyes. They've always burned me. But I'm hoping this turns into a clear, true line for you. Your adjusted temp looks promising


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah we shall see- I've never had any sort of line on a CB before, not even an evap lol


----------



## StillPraying

I'm a CB fan:dance: the thing with evaps on them is if the line you see is in the right place, is it the right thickness, and did it show up in the time limit. You can't check CB after 10 min. They will pretty much always have an evap.

Gigs did you do the EPO orally, vaginally, or just break the capsule and use it for massage? I did EPO starting at like 30ish weeks, at first I just broke them and used it as a massage (gross) the. Tried poking holes with a needle and inserting them vaginally. I had been doing it for quite awhile before getting induced. 

Jez glad the induction wasn't bad for you! 

Gigs good luck with yardsales! 

Tearing: I tore with dd1 (no epo) minor tear and the water bottle was awesome. Her delivwry was super easy and textbook. I did not tear with dd2 (epo) and she was a much more traumatic birth. Tearing is supposedly more common with inductions and epidurals because pitocin is much harder on your body and epidurals numb ypu from "pushing correctly" :shrug: idk why everyone panics over tearing. Its pretty common in all vaginal births but really not that big of a deal.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah- I never even get evaps on them,Still lol. I've prolly taken 10 of them at this point none had any sort of evap. I never see anything at all but do see a super light line on this one but bah- dunno.


----------



## JLM73

*OMFG* ....just lost a HUG post....Stupid F-ing BnB and their Token expired bullshit!
I literally refreshed and all the new stuff came up since last night so WHY the F can't my post go through on a NEW page!?!
Not to mention- as frequently as ppl lose full posts here why the hell can't they make a saved draft thing???
Grrraaaaa :brat:


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry J...


----------



## DobbyForever

The token thing kills me. I just lost a post too so now you will all never know the wisdom I was about to lay down ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace I can't see it. I do know the early faint lines can be next to impossible to capture. I couldn't photograph mine with my cp in July. FX it darkens. Also I think CB is a more reputable blue dye test IMO.

J I hate when bnb does that, granted I've not written a long post lately but still. Sorry hubs is wasting food when money is tight. I hate wasting food anyways. 

Dobby I'd been pissed that's a lot of money in the garbage. I also wanted some popcorn after seeing your ticker.

Gigs, have fun at yard sale. I used to hate them but I think with baby they will be invaluable. 

M&S ahhh it could happen at any time now, I'm so excited to have another baby to the thread. 

Wookie I hope you've been feeling better. I know you've had a rough first trimester. 

Greenie I hope DH comes around to having another baby. 

As far as dogs, been lots of German Shepherds in my family and I love them. I would like one but I'm more of a go to a shelter and save an animal kind of gal. DH did buy our Chi from a breeder I think. He got her before we met. 

AFM this has been an insane week with something to do every day after work. I've been taking it easy today though. I've gotten to point at work coworkers are asking when I'm going on leave. I'm aiming to leave somewhere between 38 and 39 weeks. About 2 years ago we had a girl working like the day before due date. I'd like to have a small break at home before her arrival though and not sure how well I'll feel wrapping legs, changing catheters, etc. I'm hoping being more active during the end will keep her from past 40 weeks.


----------



## Breeaa

I see some line peace. Hopefully tomorrow you'll have some darker tomorrow!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah 14 days is the longest my lp has ever been in a normal cycle and this is only the 3rd time in 2 years I've gotten to 14 days beyond noon. Lol Been having cramps and pressures for the past week+ and today when AF is beyond due no cramps and no pressures lol Craziness.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I can see something CP but I can see lines on a blank piece of paper tbh! :haha: Signs sound good though.

Never helped me unfortunately Flueks - I've still been working at 41 weeks every time except this one. Not that my job is as physical as yours. 

My ticker is annoying but I'm too lazy to delete and fix it. Due tomorrow not next week :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

lol well should be soon in either case lol


----------



## JLM73

*CP* just popping in to say I see a faint line!
Echoing the other ladies - hope it's darker tomoro- movie time


----------



## gigglebox

J that shit pisses me off too. I've also fallen victim to the expired token nonsense. I try to "copy" long responses before I hit post, just in case, but I do not always remember :/ 

How do they age beef then? I could google but too lazy.

Actually Dobs I don't know how strict you are with earing but I don't think you're supposed to eat "undercooked" meat anyway...I think anything below well done is a no no in pregnancy. Something about something. Idk.

Cp I see a verrrrrry faint line in the thumbnails that goes away when I enlarge them. Here's to hoping it darkens!

J any new tests?

Still I took EPO orally. I've read number one "paves the way" for subsequent pregnancies so maybe that's why you didn't tear? Idk.

No luck at yard sales. I got a saw to paint the blade as a gift for my SIL, who was with me and requested it as her baby shower gift. Other than that...nadda.


----------



## Cppeace

That's an interesting request for a gift lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs lol I agree very unique gift. As for meat, I don't buy into it too much with food safety practices these days. I still eat my steaks medium rare. Which is a big reason I tossed them. Since I wouldn't cook them well, any bacteria was no. And the amount of warm blood they were sitting in was like 4oz. Really foul. Meat had a brown tinge to it. Just wasn't having it.

Flueks had a coworker work up to the Friday before her due date and gave birth that weekend with both kiddos. Almost like her body kept the baby in so she could work then the moment she relaxed boom baby time.

Peace definitely all good signs.

Afm annoyed with everyone lately. Dunno if I just surround myself with inconsiderate people or if I'm just hormonal lol


----------



## Fern81

I see it cp! Fx!!


----------



## Cppeace

Probably bit of both Dobs lol


----------



## FutureMrs

CP I had a CB like that which was more noticeable on a FRER that same day! FX

Flu I am working until the 5th of May which is a Friday and baby is due that Monday! You'll be fine if your feeling well! People harass me daily about when I'm going off though lol. I would rather be at home then sitting home stressing about labour personally. Although part of me does think I should be spending the last couple weeks with hubby.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, tomorrow should give me more answers I hope. Something I've not wanted to notice but have is that my only confirmed positives last year were both on 4/24- so very close to the date now...


----------



## gigglebox

I worked until 40+2 with ds1, which was a Friday, water broke the next day. I had amdesk job; it was totally fine. My coworkers annoyed the piss out of me though, kept staying "oh haven't had that baby yet?" Which is the most irritating thing to hear when you're super pregnant and uncomfortable...and overdue (although it's annoying just with those first couple of factors). 

I found an old post on here talking about it; I shared a desk with my old work wife, and i wrote that if one more person came up and said, "oh, you're still here?" I was going to say no, and then my work wife would say, "who are you talking to?" Lolololllo


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I think when/if I get to that stage of pregnancy I have a definite advantage with working from home :D


----------



## wookie130

CP- I'm not seeing anything, but I still have everything crossed for you. I like CB's, but you do have to be leary of the evaps after the time limit, as Still mentioned.

I've known a lot of ladies in person who've been induced, and none of them have had any issues. This is another practice that is largely shunned in a lot of birthing circles, granted, along with epidurals, c-sections, hospitals, etc., and there are certainly horror stories amok on the web about induction. There are distinct risks of going postdates during pregnancy, such as the placenta insufficiency, fetal macrosomia, and meconium aspiration, and really, a lot of folks have done a fine job of seriously minimizing these risks...truth be told, there is really NO GOOD that comes from allowing a pregnancy to go past 42 weeks. And because not everyone whose pregnancy has gone post-term (past 42 weeks, even) has resulted in complications or tragedy, that all of the sudden has become just "another variation of normal". Sorry guys, I'm not a crunchy momma, and no offense to anyone who believes differently than me about any of this...but I do prefer OB expertise to midwifery, etc. It's just my preference, and it's what I'm comfortable with. The whole babies aren't library books with an expiration date analogy isn't something I've subscribed to...if I were someone who delivered vaginally, which I'm not, nor will I ever be due to my history, I would not want to go that far post-dates. We all have the right to our autonomy and our choices when in comes to birth and our bodies, etc., but I'm comfortable with inductions, and what the peer-reviewed science has to say on the matter. Some babies DON'T come out when they should, as evidenced by the phenomenon of prematurity, and also the neonatal death rates doubling past 42 weeks. It's just not something I could chance, really. Induce the heck out of me, if need be. LOL! :rofl:

Yeah, the struggle has been real, Flueky. I was not this sick or exhausted in the first tri with either of my other two rainbow babies. This little gipper is kicking my butt up one side down the other. I'm so guilty, as I feel like I'm seriously neglecting my other kids. I can't peel myself off the sofa, and engage with them like I want to, most of the time. Ugh. I'm pretty worthless at work, too. This school year needs to END!!! Like, NOW.


----------



## M&S+Bump

With respect, Wooks, here in the UK the midwives are the experts. The OBs only get involved if something goes wrong - a low-risk, normal pregnancy is handled entirely by a midwife, up to and including decision to induce if chosen, and carrying out that induction. They don't do c-sections or administer epidurals (though OBs don't do epis either) and that's about it.

It's not about being crunchy, it's about not over-medicalising something that doesn't need to be. You find when there's no monetary gain involved, suddenly doctors back off a hell of a lot with their procedures.


----------



## baby D

CP I see those lines! I'm so excited for you! Your temp is still looking good too!


----------



## kittykat7210

CP I see lines on those tests!! Quite clearly as well!! FX it turns into a proper positive!!


----------



## wookie130

M&S- The model looks a bit different here in the states...and the way things are set up here, I am definitely more comfortable with OB/gyn vs. midwifery. There are two type of midwives here... CNM's who are "legit", and handle many typical low-risk, textbook pregnancies, if a woman or couple choses to go that route...they are actual medical professionals, vs. CPM's, which are often referred to as "homebirth midwives", and they are actually not certified, trained medical professionals. Unfortunately, in the states, a lot of it is about "crunchy" vs. "medicalized"...and there have been some seriously negligent situations that have risen due to the quackery surrounding CPM's. Lots of preventable tragedies, particularly out in Oregan, and in other states out west. CNM's are usually hospital-affiliated, and do not do anything outside of birth centers or hospital/office-type settings...but many CPM's practice under high-risk conditions for the mothers, take their money, and the birth either results in a transfer to the hospital (sometimes too late), and then tout the adage that "some babies weren't meant to live" thing. Midwifery is the norm in the UK and overseas, because the model of midwifery looks different... OB/gyn is still the norm for most women who are ttc, or seeking female healthcare, or pregnant, etc. in the states, however, midwives are becoming more popular, due to the natural childbirth movement, and desire to remove medical intervention from birth and pregnancy...these ideals were born of the "crunchy" ideology, and it is becoming more mainstream here in the U.S. But with that, we're seeing a rise in the charlatans, the CPM's, who are basically assisting women in labor and delivery, and truly do not know what they're doing, and due to a TON of misinformation, and pseudoscience being peddled around the web, well-meaning women are drinking the Kool-Aid unfortunately. Look, I am ALL about women birthing the way they want to, and I have absolutely nothing (and I mean NOTHING) against homebirth, and forgoing pain relief, and choosing to skip induction, etc., but these all need to be INFORMED CHOICES, meaning, that every woman has the right to know of the real, science-based risks...sadly, in my country, due to some poor information, and the demonization of medical professionals, women are not learning the REAL RISKS (or benefits, for that matter) of certain choices. It's a different beast here, for sure. 

I told my SIL that I'd be attending her birthday get-together out tonight, even though I completely don't feel like it. I'm going to order a coke, and have the bartender put it in a short glass that'll make it look like a rum and coke. :rofl: I mean, she's 47 tomorrow. Who goes out for their 47th birthday? I go out for dinner and maybe a drink on my birthday with my family, but not a big blow-out for heaven's sake. My DH isn't even going. He'd rather stay home and babysit the kids. :rofl: Frankly, I'd rather do the same. I'll have my "drink" and probably just leave. :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Wookie I agree and disagree. I agree with the CPM thing, I believe that only CNMs should be allowed to midwive. I've considered becoming a CNM, and that requires a 4 year BSN and 2 extra years of training in midwifery. What I disagree with is, CNMs are, in my opinion, better for low-risk births than OBs. My doctor mother used CNMs for both her births, and she believes that OBs are far more nervous and jumpy, far more likely to induce or c-section when not necessary. It's definitely a personal choice, but I think low-risk mamas should use CNMs. You do you, though.


----------



## shaescott

CP I see it in the second one. I hope it darkens!


----------



## Cppeace

Wookie, each state offers it's own midwife requirements. For example Missouri a woman cannot be called a midwife unless she has had extensive training and is at least a nurse practitioner with x amount of hours focused on pregnancy and delivery. There are very few places to get official training as there isn't a lot of money in it. Most insurance does not cover a home birth midwife therefore people have to be able to afford the 3-10k on average out of pocket to have the homebirth with a midwife.


----------



## StillPraying

The medicated vs nonmedicated OB vs Midwife is a pretty touchy topic. Kinda like politics. Due to my own personal experiences, I respect OBs and I'm very grateful to modern medicine....but I also don't really trust them, and do feel as shae said, they are very jumpy. I've also found that most have a god-complex and don't take a lot of patients seriously, because in their eyes "if something was wrong they'd know". For example, the midwife I saw took my history very seriously and ordered my blood panels/24 hour urine. She explained I couldn't stay with a midwife because of my history and that I needed to be monitored closely. My OB basically didn't give a fuck and wrote me off as crazy for asking about my blood platelets. They also scheduled me for a month out and with a different OB. And apparently I'm crazy for thinking that's not ok. I'm more inclined to agree with MS on this subject. There's been a ton of proof behind the fact that the US over medicates birth, even to births that don't need it. And since other countries do things quite differently I'm inclined to think our country is more interested in making money.

My grandparents had painted saws in their house. Very pretty mountain and ranch scenes on them.

Kay gonna go paint my lanterns now


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree that OBs can be superb nervous/ jumpy but the amount of stories I hear about obs pushing c-sections amaze me. I know it happens, and obviously it happens far more than I thought. It such a shame. My hospital and doctor really didn't want me to have to get one. Every time I went to triage or saw a different doctor (4 or 5 I think) they ALL encouraged vaginal even with twins. I think if I wasn't so insistent on not having both a vaginal and a c-section my doc would have tried to explore possibly turning twin A or seeing if we could get twin b to push down lower since both were pretty level and neither had dropped. 
I feel so bad for all the women who had bad experiences and felt pressured into an induction or c-section.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, it's terribly sad that over the past 20-30 years doctors have gone from listening to their patients and honestly trying to follow the patients wishes to doing everything to A) make more money and B) cover themselves from lawsuit. The good doctors are the rarity where it used to be the opposite.


----------



## DobbyForever

I mentioned that my family is across the bay (30-40 minute drive on a good day) so I tend to pack trips over there to make the most of the few hours. So todays schedule was fairly simple, I thought communicated well to all parties.

9am - breakfast out with SO
10:30am - coffee with my bff
Noonish lunch with my parents
Then off to the ring store to get my ring polished and head home
5:00pm - meet my parents at my grandmothers nearby
7:00pm - brothers concert up at UCB

I was so excited to spend the day with so many people I love. No stress. But no.

Breakfast was rushed. Through no fault of anybodys, SO and I just miscalculated how long things would take and had 10m to eat our food. Still nice.

Met my bff a few minutes late because the dogs were being brats, nbd. So this is where I start getting pissed with people. I get a call from my stepdad at about 10:25 asking what the plan is. I tell him, for the God knows what time, that I am having coffee with my bff before we go to lunch. Hence why I was dragging my butt up there so early. He then says my mom is sound asleep still and he is out. I say ok cool, let me know when you want to go to lunch. Im just going to hang with my friend until then. I drop my dogs off in their dog run, check on my mom (still SOUND asleep), and leave for my coffee date.

Time is tick tick ticking away. My friend keeps asking what time Im supposed to leave for lunch, and I told her no offing idea my parents will text me. So finally 12:30 rolls around and we decide to call it so I can go have lunch with my parents. I text them I am on my way and show up 5 minutes later. My stepdad pulls up with a bakery bag in hand and casually says he went and got a sandwich for lunch. Im like um wtf were supposed to go out to lunch. He says my mom already ate and he was hungry so he went and got food. I go inside and my mom starts bitching at me about her ungrateful children and how we all just expect her to put her life on hold (my brother guilted them into picking him up from UCB last night at 11pm just because he didnt feel like taking the 45 minute BART ride to go to this volunteer thing he signed up for). Im like um slow your roll, last I checked you were passed out and theres this thing called a phone. Didnt you talk to your husband? Turns out this whole time I had been talking to my stepdad about this plan all week, he never ONCE mentioned it to my mother. And had told her when she woke up, Dee just said shell be here soon. At that point, I lost my shit. Like I cant tell him Ill be there soon if the asshole hasnt called or texted. So, trying my hardest not to scream and yell and throw a hanger tantrum, I walk out and wtf my stepdad and was like J and I sat around docking around waiting for you to text me. I was five minutes away. If people were hungry and we had plans, why didnt you just call me or text me? I tried not to be a bitch because calling and texting works both ways. But I was unamused, hungry, and pissed I was getting the blame for this after I repeatedly told my parents and J that I was meeting with her so early so I could have lunch with my family because my mom keeps throwing fits about not being involved in the baby shower planning.

So willing to just let shit go. My stepdad then says well I have a meeting in 20 minutes and your mom has a nail appointment in 30. Ill give you money to go get food. Im like thanks but no Im a grown ass woman I can feed myself missing the point. But since you two have even more plans without me, Im going to go take care of my shit and go home. So I hope in my car and leave. 10 minutes later, my mom is calling me bitching at me for leaving while shes still in the shower. I was like yeah youre leaving to get your nails done and I have shit to do. And shes like I would have cancelled my appointment if you stayed. And Im like thats great, I dont have time now anyway so I would have told you to keep your appointment. She huffs and puffs and decides to start yelling at my stepdad for failure to communicate and a bunch of other stuff and hangs up.

I get to the ring place and am thinking easy in and out 10 minutes tops. End up being there for an hour for God knows why. Also pissed because the last time I was there was the evening I DnCed the second twin. Great timing. And all these stupid happy couples who have actual relationships being all happy and loving and annoying after I had to fill bff in on how SO and I are just going through the motions/ rehash the countless other women he slept with including the most recent skank he was with when we broke up early tri 2.

Meanwhile, my other brother emails me to check his essay which I said I would. But I tell him Im in a bad mood and want to read it tomorrow morning. Hes like no, I need it today. Im like hey butthead, Im doing you a favor so unless this essay is due tonight at least say please. And hes like please can you finish it by 8-9. I say Ill try.

So I get my dogs and start driving home (its like 3pm wtf happened to my day) and I get a call from my parents saying they want to be in Fremont by 3:30 not 5. Im like ffs people. Im like micro sleeping while driving (stress makes me tired). And Im texting my brothers (using Siri no texting while driving lol) that I cant do both things: edit his essay and go to the concert so someone has to give. Naturally, neither brother wants to give. I get home, feed my dogs, and decide to f* what I want to do anymore. Ill skip visiting my grandmother, take a short nap, edit what I can, go to the concert, then stay up late finishing the essay. Well, my body decided to say f* everybody and my 15 minute nap turned into a 2 hour nap.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww sorry your day didn't go as planned Dobs, but you got some needed naps in there :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie what&#8217;s a crunchy mom lol But I&#8217;m with you. I&#8217;m so done with this school year. Vomit. And lol about the rum and coke. I have never seen one with the shot glass in it. They just pour the rum in and add the coke haha. Eat, shit, and leave as my mom says. 

Re ob vs midwife, I don&#8217;t know anything about midwives because it never appealed to me. My experience growing up/ even now was that OBs trump midwives. I know kaiser is very into do what you want it&#8217;s your birth, but I get a distinct if you don&#8217;t know we suggest you stick to OB. But I was raised that a midwife is a lesser trained version of an ob, and only people who didn&#8217;t want to go the traditional method chose midwives because they were willing to do things that medical science frowns upon. BUT this was all just people&#8217;s perception. Never looked into it/ didn&#8217;t realize how many people went midwife til I joined BNB. Agreed though that everyone needs to do their research and do what&#8217;s comfortable for them. I drive across the bay to see my gyn because she takes great care of me. Indulges me when I need indulging, but puts her foot down when I&#8217;m totally overreacting. She has never pushed c-section when I asked about if I need one because my mom had all c-sections. They ask if you want medications and go over birth plans that are signed. So I feel like they really listen, but it&#8217;s not exactly a private practice so there&#8217;s not as much monetary incentive. If anything, I always felt Kaiser to be stingy with tests and things to save money.


----------



## Cppeace

A crunchy mom is a nickname(sometimes a negative one) for a mom that does things in a non traditional fashion. Often parents who go vegan, organic, natural, homeschool or various other against the grain things. 
I'd be considered a Crunchy mom if I had kids.


----------



## DobbyForever

You don't ever realize how californian you are until you type a rant and realize how many times you used the word like :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo interesting. Never heard that before that I can remember. Reminds me of that commercial with the mom groups in the park and judging each other but then when the baby is in danger they put their differences aside.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYliyCxV2AE
Dolphin assisted :rofl: Although I just realized they reference crunchy in the video. I just assumed they were describing granola bars hahah


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Like you really did :p

Yeah that is a good interpretation clicky mom groups.


----------



## Cppeace

I decided to watch it again as it's been like 2 years since I did- I teared up... Gah


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously.. it's so bad. We use it for said, comparisons, space fillers.. only second to hella haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

I guess it's obvious I'm from California when I didn't even notice! Haha

I love that video I teared up too. 

Sorry about your day dobs. When you mentioned a short nap I thought "she's totally going to ditch everything and nap instead" and you did! Just on accident. Haha


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs sorry your day got all screwy. I hate when everyone fails to follow simple plans. So annoying. And my 5 year old sounds like a Californian:haha: But I mean, Cali is all she's ever known. 

I think the best way to differentiate between midwives and OBs is that midwives are trained in normal birth, the birth that 80% of women have. OBs are trained in complications. They're trained for non normal birth, the birth the other 20% will have. The thing is, OBs aren't trained in normal birth, so they tend to medicate everyone. A lot of hospitals are starting to realize this isn't the best route for women due to complications women and kids may have later on etc. So the less privatized hospitals that aren't making money off the meds don't push it as much. I'm not at all against meds or intervention, and I totally agree that everyone should do what they feel is best for them and their baby. Unfortunately in my case I'll have to wait until something bad happens before anyone takes it seriously :shrug: 

Crunchy moms lol that term cracks me up.


----------



## shaescott

Lol Dobs I didn't even notice that you said "like" a lot, but I'm young, so I say it all the time too. I would've flipped out at my parents. That's awful. And honestly Dobs, you're not overreacting. You asked him multiple times to put away the steak, and he acknowledged your asking, and he still didn't put it away. He wasted $40 in the process as well. You can afford it, but if he did that every day you probably wouldn't be able to anymore. You have the right to be pissed off at him about it. Don't let him make you feel like you're overreacting when you know you're not. Don't let him make you doubt yourself. Don't let him treat you badly or be irresponsible and non-dependable. Just my thoughts. 

Midwives train specifically for pregnancy and birth. OB/GYN's train for that, plus many reproductive surgeries and treatments and diagnosing problems, etc. They train for 4 years specifically in OB/GYN stuff, and midwives train for 2+ years specifically for pregnancy and birth, like I said above. Midwives generally have worked as a nurse before they became a midwife, and they are generally calmer in scary situations. Doctors go straight to OB/GYN training out of medical school. Midwives can't do c-sections (I'm pretty sure lol) and only take low-risk patients, whereas OB/GYNs can and do perform c-sections and take patients of all risk categories. 

If you are low-risk and want a vaginal birth, I would highly recommend using a midwife in a hospital or birth center connected to a hospital, so if something goes wrong you have backup, but you get the midwife experience. If you want an elective c-section, have a breech baby, have twins, or are high-risk in any way, its best to stick with an OB/GYN. That's my personal opinion, but I do think it is backed up pretty well with data. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

CP I'm really hoping for you this cycle. Fx'd! :dust:


----------



## Cppeace

Shae your interpretation is fine. The only thing I would add for most women is if you are secure, low risk and comfortable with it you can always do a home birth. Home birth generally has the least amount of problems as it's familiar surroundings and mom/dad control pretty much everything.Most good midwives are as hands on or hands off as you want. You don't have to worry about a nurse doing something to your newborn you don't want or that you or the babe will catch something going around in the hospital. 
Given the chance I will home birth if at all possible.

I look to have made it through 14dpo with no sign of AF... Looking at new territory for a normal cycle starting tomorrow morn. The other two times I went 14dpo I had spotting in the evening.


----------



## wookie130

That video has been around forever, but it does really show the whole "mom war" thing. When I refer to "crunchy" moms, I'm not using it in a derogatory way...it's just a term used to describe a natural-minded person, and it's largely associated with moms who believe in only natural birth, breastfeeding, cloth diapering, and other practices that fall under the "natural parenting" category. It was derived from a hippy or "granola" stereotype of motherhood, hence the "crunchy" thing.

Honestly, CP, I could probably be considered crunchy in some respects as a mom, and then not AT ALL in others...I was always big into babywearing both my kids, I cloth diapered my daughter, I attempted BFing (and it was the good ol' college try, and it was just never going to work for us), and if not for the placenta previa, I would have delivered vaginally (probably with an epidural, however). I'm more in the camp of "do whatever works best for you, the baby, and your family as a whole" group of moms. I just don't think there's one formula on "how to get it right"... I love using essential oils, and natural cleaners, and prior to this pregnancy, I was completely Paleo (cravings have shot that right down...hahaha!!!). I appreciate natural-minded things, but I guess where my brain shuts off to it, is when it comes to birth, and also the whole vaccination thing, which is a whole separate beast in and of itself. My experience with OB's (and I've seen MANY, due to recurrent miscarriages, infertility, normal female stuff, etc.), was that I've had generally positive experiences, which have largely contradicted the whole "doctors are money grubbing people who want to slice you open and then go play golf" thing that is portrayed broadly across the web. Out of about 10 OB's I've been to, only one has been a man (and he was FABULOUS...I almost wish he was my regular OB), and I can honestly say I've been respected, listened to, and my concerns addressed. It's been nice to go to a practice of women who knows what it's like to be a woman, I guess, which is why I brought up the gender thing at all. I do realize that this is not the experience of everyone, and some people have been very unhappy, and even traumatized by their experience with doctors and medical professionals...this DOES happen, and it needs to be treated with sensitivity, and with seriousness. CNM's are the "gold standard" of midwife in the states, and yes, I'm aware that they have genuine medical training, and a high degree of expertise. These are REAL midwives here. CPM's, on the other hand, often hold some type of certificate or quasi- degree from a quasi-training program that has no real basis in medicine or science. Dobs, this is probably what you're thinking of, when you said that they'll do a bunch of stuff that's a bit unorthodox or whatever...that's because CPM's are not real professionals recognized by the medical or scientific community, and believe me, there have been some highly negligent situations at the hands of these laypeople. I do predict that states will begin putting the hammer down on the whole CPM thing more and more...it's already happened in Oregon, thank goodness.

Dobby- So sorry to hear you had a stressful day. Glad you managed to squeeze in a nap, though. I seriously wish I could do that. 

Just got back from the birthday bash. It was loud in there, and there was a terrible band that comprised of boys wearing stupid brimmed hats, beards, skinny jeans, and man buns. I think they thought they were bein' all Mumford and Sons or something. I drank my Pepsi, had a water, gave some free hugs out, and left after two hours. 47 year olds having a birthday bash. Get real with that shit!!!! Ugh.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I agree with you Wookie on there not being really one way to parent. As long as you and your kids are as healthy and happy as reasonably possible then you're doing fine to me. I try never to judge others for their choices- I get judged for mine pretty often, but that's on those that judge me. I'm a homesteader and have always believed that Homeschooling would be best for any kids I had due to my experiences in school, my beliefs and the insanity that is public school the last 15+ years. 
I plan to breastfeed if possible but if I can't I'd do goat or sheep milk as second choices and formula as my last choice. I don't believe in going to doctors over minor things. This means either you need a prescription or you have a broken bone or something serious enough you may need an IV or surgery. Due to the horror show that is CPS I will do the minimum amount of "wellness checks" with a kiddo. If I could I'd live in the middle of nowhere and live fully off grid lol- I think that puts me a bit off the Crunchy scale :p


----------



## StillPraying

Peace I'll go offgrid with you :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I've always wanted a "commune" type village ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude. I wanted to go off grid after the twins but then I started watching Yukon Men. I don't have the chops for it.

Everything makes me cry. That commercial. The new episode of Yukon men where they're like this new road brings strangers and trophy hunters meanwhile our family's freezer is empty and they left two weeks of meat to rot :(. The feels.

Idk I could do a home birth just because I'm so anxious. I also tie memories to locations/objects so if shit hit the fan I wouldn't ever be happy in my house again. It took me until just now to be okay with this condo given the spare rooms were meant for the twins. And I only feel better now because those rooms have a purpose and life to them.

Thanks for not judging me with my overuse of like. I feel better. Poopy I missed the concert as I have never missed one, but can't do anything but go edit this humanities paper. Didn't know this much about the Bible back when I went to Christian school :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie get real with that shit :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie "gave out free hugs" :rofl:

Dobs everything makes me cry too. I cried watching fixer upper last night....an episode I've seen. Lol


----------



## JLM73

I would LOVE to live the mostly off grid lifestyle - But since I can't really raise something and not get attached to it- I would be the ovo vegetarian type mostly- ...
Likely chickens or ducks for eggs, perhaps a milk goat...as hubs is lactose intol...

Having been in the emerg med field like 20years I wouldn't want to be like 5 hrs from a hospital, just very rural with lots of land well fenced- so I didn't have to interact with neighbors daily unless I wanted to!

I would have to get my meat at a store and deep freeze it tho lol
Hell- the slaughterhouses are going to kill as much whether it sells or not, cuz they get $$ when the stores order , and with the FDA rules on how long they can display meat before it has to be yanked- sooooo much gets tossed:(
Makes me sad to know so many animals were killed and cut up and shipped all over, and many died for nothing as if the meat doesn't sell it's a tax write off in "wasted product loss" ugh.
Props to those who hunt and use it all, but I have never had a need with SOME type grocer within every 5 miles, and that was even the case when I lived in my most rural home! Walmart is almost always in reach it seems...

Oh an DH swears he would love to be off grid, but that man is WAYY too addicted to FB and his damn iphone to actually do it- swears he could, but ummm NO...If the FIRST thing you do

when the alarm goes off is grab the damn phone to check your notifications on FB annnnnd then you SIT on the toilet for the next 30 mins doing the same ( NOT using the toilet mind you, just using it as a seat) yea ADDICT!
Every day he comes home and legit sits on the toilet for 20mins to an HOUR!!! reading his phine stuff!! We have ONE bathroom in the old house- TRUST he gets reamed a lot for being selfish holding it up to read friggin FB and make posts!
I constantly yell - Dinner is READY! Stop camping out in the bathroom!:brat:

Then he will bitch cuz I don't go "spend time with him in bed and stay up late"
YUP, I do! It's my ME time lol No dogs to shuffle, all fed n watered, no meals to prep, or dishes/clothes to shuffle in machines- Just me - Netflixin and Chillin - REALLY - no sex lol.
He will say some passive aggressive junk in the morn about how he missed me in bed- pfft he falls asleep in 2 mins, and I am NOT sitting in there staring at the ceiling in the dark...no bueno when you have chronic insomnia!
So I will Pass agress back and with a smile say- "Well, perhaps if you didnt wake up and camp out in the bathroom reading and posting on FB, then do it again when you come home, and yet AGAIN before your shower and bed...hmmm we may have another 3 hours a day together!"
[Insert Snide fake smile as I turn my back and continue cooking eggs...]


----------



## Jezika

I have nothing against OBs; I simply chose a midwife because they see you for an hour per visit so you can ask plenty of questions and get to know them well, plus one of them is pretty much guaranteed to be at your birth. They also come to your home once baby is born. I cried at my last midwife appt because I bonded with the ladies and would really miss them.

This is not quite midwife vs OB - yet kind of related - but a large Canadian study found that women with low risk births had no worse outcomes when homebirthing or birthing at a birth centre (i.e., with midwives, who are covered by the healthcare system in Canada and I imagine are akin to CNMs in the States) than birthing in a hospital, but thoste birthing in a hospital (by choice) "needed" more interventions (remember that we are only talking about low risk women here), suggesting that OBs really are quicker to use interventions. I still liked my midwife + hospital combo though. Perfect combo of crunchy and... smooth?

Also, random question that's plagued me for years... why do North Americans verbally spell out OB-GYN when it's not an initialism for anything? It's doubly puzzling when you consider that saying "ob-gyn" like Brits do is two syllables rather than five.


----------



## gigglebox

Not that anyone really cares, and I'm not here to change opinions, but my two cents on ob/gyn care...
Personally I've had horrible luck with gyn doctors. Male. And female, didn't matter, never felt comfortable with them. I was misdiagnosed for 4 years by multiple gyn's for a bleeding issue; they kept giving me birth control to fix it, when I discovered, via MY OWN research, that bc was worsening my issue. Once i refused to take anymore drugs, my issues resolved on its own.

My birth with DS1 felt panicked from start to end, all the way up to leaving the hospital. The nurses were freaking out about breastfeeding and insisted on supplementing which i feel ultimately caused my failure to bf.

The most helpful staff member in there was a woman helping me through the pain of failed epi, and I found out she was in the process of becoming a doula. 

That said...this time, my doctor is amazing. He's a GP, not an ob, but handling my prenatal care and has done a ton of deliveries. We are very much on the same page of how I want things handled and I feel very comfortable with him.

While the idea of a homebirth sounds nice, I have a friend whi did it and her midwife failed to diagnose her as having some retained placenta. My friend, who btw is like made to make babies (2 babies, each born almost exactly at 38 weeks and gad less than 4 hour labors), loved the experience but she ended up very sick and had to have an emergency d&c a couple days later...so...not so great.

So, i guess this lands me in the mind set that if i can choose anything, it'd be a birthing center attached to a hospital. I want to get as far as i can naturally, but have options of "modern" pain management available if needed.

But bottom line: to each their own.

Dobs, one thing that really burns my biscuits is inconsideration, and your family was being inconsiderate as fuck. Wth. You have every right to be pissed.

Cpp, good luck on tomorrow's test!

J, my hubs does the same! He's a twitter addict though. No facebook acct. He loves politics and follows a ton of people on twitter, so he'll sit in the bathroom in the morning for the loooongest time checking his feed. I think he'd easily give it up if he had to though...he loves homesteading so he'd probably just become hyper focused on the farm/garden.

Btw what ever happened to that cute yellow house you had the dream about? I can't remember.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm no idea Jez. I didn't know brits called it "ob gyn"...all i know is all the offices/hospitals i've been to with ob/gyn departments have signs that read "OB/GYN" with arrows ti their locations...

Oddly enough the obstetrics docs here are known as "O.B.'s" but the gynecologists are often called "gyno's".....so no idea on the explanation for that either :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

Ob is short for obstetrics and gyn is short for gynecology. Saying it ob gyn sounds weirder to me than spelling it out lol. I guess just because they are technically different fields of medicine though they are combined. Ob is just pregnancy (pre, during, post) while gyno is women's health. So I see my obgyn for EVERYTHING female related not just preggo. Hence why she's been seeing me since I was 16. I think it just boils down to gyno has a nice ring to it but obs doesn't ?

J lol I got in so much trouble with dating online because it asks on a Friday what you like to do so I said watch Netflix with a gpsss of wine and chill :rofl:

Gigs lol your opinion matters dork ily


----------



## shaescott

CP I agree that home birth should always be an option for low-risk pregnancies. I personally would rather be much closer to modern medical care if shit hits the fan, but to each their own. Your birth, your decision, right? Also I'm wondering if perhaps you actually ovulated later than you think? If AF is late and the test isn't obvious, it seems like it could indicate a different O day than previously thought. It looks like your OPKs indicated what you have on FF though, so idk. I really hope you've just got a late implanter or slow hcg building kiddo.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I always just assumed it was O-B-Gyn - it makes no sense to spell it all out :haha: I've never heard it said out loud! Here, you would go to a gynaecologist for specialist lady stuff (I've been once, I think?) or a family planning clinic for std checks, more general lady stuff if you don't want to talk to your doctor for some reason, or family planning obviously. Your GP is who you will see mostly for everything, and they would usually handle birth control etc or refer you to a specialist if it's outside of what they do. At the beginning of pregnancy, you are referred to the local midwife service which operates part in, part out of the local maternity hospital - they will hold clinics at various doctors' offices or in their own building (or both), and they staff the maternity ward, triage etc at the hospital, and do home visits after birth.

Even though I'm consultant led (under care of an OB - I only call them OBs here to make it easy for you guys, in real life they're consultants) and technically 'high risk' I would generally only see one once or twice during pregnancy, and then possibly more towards the end depending on what was happening. For example this time I've seen one every week since 36, although I now don't need to again unless we decide to induce.

I don't actually think my experiences with doctors have been terrible - but I'm incredibly strong-willed when I set my mind to something so had no problem dismissing a doctor and requesting someone else until I found someone on the same level as I am. I loved her dearly :haha: and was sad that she's on secondment this time round and I had to have someone else, although this one turned out to be ok too - I think having the same midwife as before helps, she knows me and will have influenced who I was put with. But like I said, it's a very different culture here, and most other places in Europe (compared to the Netherlands and Scandi countries, the UK is considered medical!) - the starting point for almost everyone is normal delivery with minimal drugs and intervention, as that's what's considered standard and optimal. Then you add things as you need them, if and when a situation arises.

Midwives here have to complete a degree (three year minimum) and be registered with the medical council the same as nurses. A nurse who is already registered can complete a slightly shorter form of the degree to change to midwifery. I believe you can, or at least used to be able to, practise as a 'private' midwife not affiliated with a hospital, but you would still need all the same training and registrations. It sounds terrifying over there, although I guess it's up to each woman to do the research as with everything else, not just trust that someone can do what they claim.

I did request home birth with Nathaniel, but went to hospital in the end with a huge list of concessions, do's and don'ts haha that was cleared beforehand with my doctor (who was on standby to confirm/clarify anything over the phone to anyone doubting her signed instructions) and the midwives who would be present. No doubt I was a monster of a patient beforehand, but it was either respect my wishes or I am NOT coming in at all, unless it's by ambulance in an emergency situation. 

Now, having seen how messy it is, I'm happy to go to hospital and let them deal with the blood and mess while I move rooms or shower or whatever! :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Quick weigh in this morning! Up too early.

On the obgyn/midwife home birth, definitely agree each person will need something different and should choose and research what is right for them. My sister had a great home birth with a midwife and is planning that for her next one too. She has a hospital close by she can transfer to in the case of an emergency. I'm so happy that works for her, but it's not for me.

I prefer my OB, who I've been with for years and trust. She knows my history and is really good at listening to my concerns and has already asked what I want for my birth. The hospital I'm going to is VERY natural birth friendly and spends the first hour you're in your room sitting with you and talking through your birth plan. Also, my pregnancy is now not considered low risk anymore thanks to the GD... at least by my doc's standards.

I like the idea of home birth, but ummmmm... I rent and my house has carpet. I do NOT want to have a cleanup situation here haha. My insurance doesn't cover home births either, so that seals the deal.


----------



## wookie130

My newborn/baby photographer had a beautiful homebirth in a birthing pool in her living room, and had her sister (also a professional photographer) capture all of it...it was nice, and I can see how it appeals to families/women. It just would never be MY choice...I'm too cautious, and I'd want to know that I'd be instantly in the right place if things head south, which they can, even for women who were low-risk during the rest of their pregnancies.

I always just call my OB, "my OB" in real-life...and leave the gyn part out of it entirely. Hmmm... My friends and I were calling the male OB I was seeing "Dr. Ladygarden", but yeah. :rofl:

Homesteading. I love the idea of it...I'd love to raise chickens and goats, have a huge garden, and basically "live off the land." In fact, I read a ton of homesteading blogs, and have a bunch of homesteading pins on my Pinterest board. I love that it brings people back to a simple, frugal life, that focuses on being a steward of the land, rather than a consumer. Now, for me, it's all just kind of a pipe dream, and I know we'll never leave the house I'm in, which is located right by both a hospital, and a college campus. I'm fine with that too. I don't know if I could completely go off the grid, which would mean no internet, and folks, I need the friggin' internet. I'm kind of addicted to it, really.

I would LOVE to homeschool my children. I'm a teacher by profession, and I'd be a damned good homeschooling mom. I am the primary breadwinner in my home, however, and at this point, I need the retirement stuff, the insurance, the income, etc. And I do love my profession, also... While I love my kids more, I feel like I'm peace with the idea of them receiving a public education at this point. My neighbor to the back of us has 5 children, all of whom she homeschools...she did NOT want to do it initially, but her husband basically made her, and she now claims that she loves it. It's interesting. They're a super nice family, and great neighbors.

I am so hungry right now at this moment, I could eat a big cinnamon roll, some biscuits and gravy, waffles, orange juice, and a plate of hash browns. So, a bunch of greasy sugary carbs, basically. I may just have to get up and whip up some baked-apple French toast. Mmmmm.

The current pregnancy struggle is the constipation. I. CANNOT. POOP. And I've tried increasing my water intake, my fiber intake, caffeine, etc. I drank so much prune juice out of desperation the other night, it was almost insane. Still no poop. Damn. It's a bummer, seriously.


----------



## Jezika

Hmm so what I'm hearing is that the whole oh-bee-gee-wye-en thing (which some people seem to say and some don't) is probably because obstetrician is too long to pronounce and "Ob" just sounds weird, so it became "O-B" and then, to be consistent, "G-Y-N" joined its ranks. I still find it odd though. It's like saying "H-I-F-I" instead of hi-fi (high fidelity) or "M-O-D-C-O-N" instead of mod con (modern convenience).

Whoever mentioned the midwife missing the retained placenta, the same happened to me and I was ridiculously sick later and my fam traumatized. Would an OB have spotted it? I'll never know. 

Wooks, I'm sorry the poop is AWOL. It sucks that even prune juice didn't help. That's usually like diarrhea in a bottle (fun fact - Brits spell diarrhea "diarrhoea"). Could you add fresh prunes? I find them rancid, but combined with prune juice they did the trick when I was taking a tonne of iron.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, woke to AF. Not truly unexpected. I'm trained to expected only two things at this point, AF or an unanswered Limbo... Aww well. It is what it is. My LP may just be adjusting yet again. It was 12-13 for a long time, then went 10-11 and now it seems to want to change to 13-14 as stating in the last 4 months.


----------



## DobbyForever

Is it bad I hear Christina Aguilera singing diarrhea in a bottle in my head now lol. Sorry about the poo sitch. :(. No advice on my end other than what you already are doing

I guess the idea is if you spell one part then the other? Shrugs no idea lol I just call my doc by name or my doctor. Or lady doctor. Dr. Ladygarden lmfao

While I know I'd do a better job teaching than the teachers here and I hate the idea of my kid socializing with such an underperforming demographic that is introduced to hard drugs by 5-7th grade... I couldn't homeschool. Financially not gonna happen. The way I am (super introvert) my kid wouldn't have friends I know homeschool programs have local groups and field trips and pen pals but it's not the same as your school/neighborhood friends. But idk. Like if SO said let's more to Portland and you be at SAHM and homeschool our kid I'd be like csb let's do it.

Peace so sorry af showed :(


----------



## gigglebox

Rough night, even rougher morning. Had to put the old pup down on an emergency basis. Don't want to discuss details, but it was pretty awful. He went peacefully though. I'm a mess but at least no more waiting for the inevitable. Now I can grieve instead of ponder what the end will be like, which I did between midnight and 4am last night. As well as this entire last week. Blah.

Jez, I don't think I've ever heard someone say "mod con"...

Cpp, sorry for af showing up. What a bitch.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry for your loss Gigs...I know how much losing a pet can hurt. :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm sorry Gigs. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I am so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## Jezika

I'm sorry Gigs. I know how devastating it is for sure <3


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs so sorry about your dog :hugs: glad he went peacefully, I hope you can get some rest today:flower:

Jez never heard mod con before lol 

I didn't realize people said OBGYN differently. I usually just say O-B as in each letter :shrug: But on another thread I learned in Australia they call a carseat a capsule, and the trunk of the car is called the boot....lol 

Wookie the only thing that helps me in the poo department is a strong cup of coffee

Dobs happy26 weeks!

Got all my materials to build a laundry table :dance:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I'm so sorry. It sucks, and I wish our beloved pets lived longer.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I think we Nor Amers :haha: just have a habit of being specific with Initials- but OB/GYN is Really spelled Ob/Gyn as it stands for Obstetrics and Gynecology. Here Obstetricians-Preg docs also do general women's care, well checks in the nether area, paps, breast exams, birth control, and many know upgrade to do minor outpatient surgs in office suite- Colposcopy, taking biopsies, *hell* mine does more invasive thing as well now! Like Endometrial Ablation ( destroys the uterine lining for women with bad endometriosis probs/pain, AND in the last 5 years they have added "rejuvination surgeries" :blush: for women who want to feel ...ahem prettier/more fit- in the vajay region, or perhaps had probs with a delivery, or some sorry ass doc stitched their tear badly etc. They also do weight loss programs:huh:
Guess theye are covering the gammet- but really - were I to need my vajay made like it WAS ( which its fine, just an ex.) I would trust my Ob/Gyn who has seen that area for 12+ yearrrs before I let some cosmetic surgeon give me the most popular look of that season- "Oh yes! I'll take a number 17!!!":
:saywhat: WTF!? Am I rejuvenating my vagina or ordering a friggin Drive Thru Combo meal??:growlmad:

We feel the need to make everything shorter- impatient we are! ( Insert Yoda emoji...) Like we MUST give dating/married celebs a combo name??
Way bacj when Ben Affleck dated Jennifer Lopez=Bennifer:roll: Even though they have a divorce going- Brad Pit and Angelina Jolie=Brangelina...again Eye roll...
We also use A.S.A.P. alot ( as soon as possible) BUT usually pronounced A-Sap...now if you want to stress how important the urgency is - we tend to say it as spelled out letters A S A P!:shock: lol
I personally - having worked Emerg med so long- HATE when people say "Call Nine Eleven!"
It makes me cringe, because to me 9-1-1, is the emergency number ! I have never heard someone in another country say "Call Nine Ninety Nine!", just 9 9 9..:shrug:
To me 9-11 is a DATE. I was working at my fire dept on that day, and it was pure chaos and hella calls for White powder for like 2 months afterward!
It is also the bday of the mom I had the surro twins for :(
I feel so bad for her every year!


*Dobs* I never had that prob lol, but I am much older than you guys! Pfffft, ya gurrrlll was ALLL about Netflix and Chillllll the whole day off!! And solo! Wasn't seeing anyone then.
I loved PJs all day, ordering food in:wine: later omg sooooo relaxing...
But mind you this was when Netflix FIRST started ( which you prob don't recall:rofl:)
In my time , Netflix and Chill NEVER had a damn thing to do with sex! They started out where you would order movies on line - I had the "3 at a time" plan for like $17/month- and best believe I binge watched back then so I had them constant in the mail daily! I more than got my $$ worth!
Basically They mailed me 3,and I watched 2. I saved 1 for the next day- but dropped the 2 in the mail to return the SAME day I watched them, so when I watched the last 1 the next day...voila- 2 more movies waiting Heeeyyyy!:happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. i started to type out what happened but I guess I'm not there yet.

Anyway...still, a washingmtable sounds lovely. I wish I had the space for that. I'm such a failure at laundry, usually dump it on the bed with intentions of folding it, and never do lol. I think we probably rewash the same stuff way more than anyone should because it ends up getting mixed back in with the dirty laundry.

About poo...the hemmies struggle is real. I've begun using baby wipes for my poor sore ass.

I had these with Des but they didn't bother me whatsoever. Can any former grape bottom moms advise how long they go away after birth? And yes, i am anticipating them getting worse first if I have a VBAC.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J I do remember and I didn't want to deal with snail mail. I miss Blockbuster and Hollywood Video. Our Friday night ritual ahhh.

Gigs no pressure to give details. :hugs: we're here. No help with hemmies sorry :(. I also fail with laundry lol mostly because I feel like it never ends 

Still woot for laundry table!

Afm having a mini freak out again lol. My mom bought my crib, conversion kit, mattress, cover, and sheet today because she wants it all installed by Mother's Day. I'm officially stressed. Plus last night SO was like in 3 months there's going to be a baby next to you.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* ugh:dohh: don't get me started oin the house buying thing lol!
I am literally freezing my ass off in panera, seething with jealousy as I listen to this really chatty realtor go over the homes they have to choose between , to BUILD- and they are like 20, and only getting a house cuz she got pregnant grrrr:ignore: My brown eyes are definitely GREEN with envy for the the last hour lol.

Since my business is more seasonal, and not a definite check every 2 weeks, month whatever, and Hubs has been teaching in district over 15 years but takes home under $50k after they take out retirement, and his vision/life insur...
So here we were all stoked about the Dream house, and he qualifies for NO loans due to Income to debt ratio! talk about:pop: bursting our bubble!

Then we found a company called Home Partners who apparently you sign up with- tell them the the address of the home you want to buy- then THEY pay for the inspection, and so long as it passes their critreria, they purchase it and act as your "mortgage company for as long as you need to get your credit up, earn more etc and apply for your own mortgage.

Wellll we thought :dance: BUT they declined us because of Romeo! 
No mastiffs allowed. Gahhh!!](*,)](*,)
I was actually peeved at hubs, cuz they didn;t give a LIST of breeds not allowed, simply asked what we had, and Honest Abe over there starts spouting off breeds on the online form, but never told me that was one of their qualifying questions!!
!! 
No One knows WTH Romeo is when they see him as they aren't seen often here, so I was like DUDE!? :dohh: Why type that ???

He even read every question on there to me EXCEPT that one.
Now they will NEVER work with us until ROmeo is gone/dead!
He just gave me the :huh: But he's not a ppitbull...
:brat: Somedays I wonder how this man got those 3 masters...( bad to say I know but seriously lol)

I was like Maaaan! You always say *MUTT*! They don't know!!! There was no size/weight limit. You just have to have secure fencing- which we would do anyhow!

So yea....now we are F'd cuz his place is a $pit POS, falliunf apart daily, NOT worth repai for what they are renting/selling for - seriously he would be $30k underwater selling...and it easily needs $20k in repairs for new roof, replace woodrot on all eaves, and carport, just spent $400 ion AC repair - under warranty too :roll: and I can NOT deal with the flies that have become a HUGE daily battle- finally slowed from 30 a day coming in somewhere to like 3 now after spraying around house, but I bug bombed just bcuz the other day in the outdoor laundry, and the next morning roaches on their backs dying in the kitchen :sick:, fam room, hall, dog room OMG I lost my sh*t! 
Seriously, the laundry is OUTside, and they all fled INSIDE to die soooo grossss...Now that the roaches are done and the flies minimized, friggin RATS are running along the neighbors wood fence rail( up against our chainlink, so they are protected from owls and the neighbors cats for the most part) :hissy:
I don't fear them since they are not in the house ( yet) but i CAN see droppings in the outdoor laundry.

We got the plug in sonic sound repellers from Tractor Supply with varying frequencies, but after a week of silence, one DROPPED from the ceiling of the laundry outside and fell like a foot in front of me onto the washer lid JUST aas I reached for it!!!:shock::wohoo: lol
It was 1 F-ing a.m. but STILL! I never saw them before...Soooo over it- went off on hubs the last few days about it, as he has not moved to fix ANY pest probs until I bitch and say "WE NEED TO..."
BUT we get the chis and 3 days later he sees fleas on 1 and has a tizzy!? WTF??? He didn't get bit, just saw them!
Easy fix, with all tile leather furniture, and no dogs allowed in our room/bathroom - but he seemed to be fine with flies trying to land on everything, and the baby roaches ( ummm guess what they become!?!) and NOW Rats ....I'm DONE! Check please lol.
I am at mom's till Tues Night and Soooo glad to be outta there a few days.

I promise if/when I get a BFP- I'm OUT to moms' lol.
So we have to find a FSBO ( for sale by owner) or owner finance really...
:growlmad:


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear all of that J... I didn't have a great debt to income ratio as I was buying it on my own, but I was able to get a 65k loan to buy my house with FHA as we are considered rural even though it's a smallish town. Have you looked into FHA? I didn't need to have a down payment or any closing costs either.


----------



## DobbyForever

J damn. That's a lot to deal with. :hugs: literally have no other words just wow I saw one roach the other day (imagine it piggy backed from SO's infested apartment) and I lost my s*

Agreed I used a cal hfa and had some debt (like 7k?) but my credit score was 803


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* YAY for Double Gulp!!

*Mod Con* nope....not on my Ever Heard It - list:shrug:
Catchy tho...Prob same folk that came up with MetroSexual...
I swear there is a group of ppl hidden away in some secret location INVENTING new terms!! I mean seriously! I feel so bad for anyone trying to learn English! ( Ours or the Queen's:haha:)
Not to mention they become soo commonly used that the dictionaries ADD them- and I mean the End All Be All dictionaries, not the Urban one...

From the time I was born until like 10 years ago ( I was 33) no one felt the need to shorten everything or abbrev words :haha: see how I did that!
Abreviated words were specific to certain fields of study/work.
Like for a medical worker, we have a ton of Initials and abrev. words that we all recognize on med lists, Ambulance Report, patient Charts etc.
The other day it took me forever, but I finally recalled S.L.U.D.G.E. Acronym meaning! OMG can't believe how much I have forgotten, but I was telling hubs how I prob gave myself Organophosphate Poisoning with how much flying insect spray I used in the house that day! 
Glada i was joking cuz when you are overexposed to pesticides= SLUDGE
1-Salivation- drooling
2-Lacrimation- eyes watering
3-Urination...nuff said
4-Defecation- diarrhea
5-Gastric Upset- Cramps/pain
6Emesis- puking :sick:


----------



## DobbyForever

We have acronyms for everything in teaching and it drives me nuts


----------



## Cppeace

hmm if my flow doesn't pick up I may need to swap it to spotting instead of actual af


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:( I am so so very sorry hon:hugs:
I am glad he went peacefully in the end tho...

*CP* Ahh dangit! Sorry hon...I was eagerly awaiting a line darkening, cuz mine sure isn't...If anything another Chem...pics

His student loans were deferred till last October, so he had good credit then, but it has taken a HARD hit since as he has over 100k in student loabns ( thru 2 programs) that kicked in:shock:...can you hear that?....:shhh: listen...
Yup... that is the sound of his credit dropping faster than a cartoon character with a failed parachute...
And I HAD a 720...me and 1st hubs made $100k on a house we built just before divorce. I convinced him it was best for us to pay off EVERYthing. And we both left the table with like $30k still:smug:
Well he remarried a spoiled shopaholic with 2 teens, and immed started drowning again as she refused to work, and he told her she could stay home lol.
I think he's doing better now, but still in debt- he hada to go back into the military and be away from our daughter the last 9 years to make up for the college money we prepaid, which he cashed IN somehow to pay off his wife's credit card debt!
I reamed his ASS, so he went back in the military and somehow uses the new GI bill to pay for DD's college- Oh well, he got himself into that mess, but my daughter does NOYT suffer her future choices due to his incompetence!:trouble:
That new wife must give a hell of a B job, as she is whiny, spiled, Princess type- like 45yrs old, and obsessed with dieting, as well as playing SIMs ALlllll day every day SMH...
Well my 720 now comes up as NO credit score on file :rofl:
WOOT WOOT I am officially off grid to the Credit Bureaus LOL. I have not had a car payment, nor credit card, nor home in my name since 2006!!!
LOVELY having no payments other than day to day car/food stuff, and I am not a clothes shopper- I use stuff till it can't be repaired lol.

So I can't do the FHA either :(

*Still* NICE!! I loved having a huge laundry room in one of my prev houses! It had the Utility tub to saok stuff or wash dog bowls etc that you don't want in your machine, and a long table. The room was like 10ft by 15ft!! AND had a 10x10 room at the end for an office, but I used it as my puppy room for the mamas- just baby gated that off. Also a baby gate at the door to house, so the dogs went from there on their pillows straight to the yard via another door. I think it would be called a XLg MudRoom to Northerners?? But OMG the BEST!!! Especially with the nasty rains we had that year! No muddy dogs into the house direct- they had a staging area hehe.

*Today's FMU Test....I got nuthin*

*Last 3 tests...looks like 4's line faded out...*


----------



## shaescott

J omg I would flip. It seems like everyone's SO is incompetent half the time? Mine is occasionally incompetent, but he does his own laundry and knows how to cook a bit (definitely more than just microwave), and he tends to be able to take care of himself. When I ask him to do simple things, he does them (at least when I ask in person). Of course, he was raised doing lots of chores and stuff, he has no sisters, so that could be why. Idk. Not trying to crap on anyone's SO or anything, not at all. Just wondering why men can be so idiotic so often...


----------



## Cppeace

My guy generally does what I ask... so I rarely complain about anything in that realm.


----------



## DobbyForever

J that sucks nut :( both the house and the rest :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Also I give a pretty mean b job and I don't get to stay at home lol maybe I did pick the wrong guy :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

lol Well atleast your guy has a sex drive :p


----------



## shaescott

I have a question for you ladies. I normally get night sweats starting 4-5 days before AF arrived. My shortest cycle ever has been 29 days. Yesterday, CD21, I had night sweats every time I fell asleep. I napped a lot during the day because I didn't have work, and I would wake up soaked in sweat every time I woke up, which normally signifies AF is coming. It wasn't hot out, in fact it was in the 40s yesterday (compare to it was 82 on Easter ugh), and I'm pretty sure I didn't have a fever. I felt fine. Since yesterday was 8 days from the end of my shortest cycle ever, and even further away from my average (somewhere in the mid-high 30s), I'm really confused as to why I was having the night sweats. I guess I could be getting an early period, maybe it was just some fluke... but I can't help but be curious as to why it's breaking the pattern. Thoughts?


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww peace for what it's worth I wish he had less of a drive. Be nice not to wait for the next time he doesn't keep it in his pants. 

My guess is just a fluke or a 24 hour bug thing. Sorry no help there


----------



## shaescott

Aw CP I'm sorry he doesn't have a sex drive. Is it possible he could have some kind of underlying issue causing that? It seems very frustrating. I have a super high sex drive so I would go crazy.


----------



## Cppeace

Everyone has flukey cycles on occasion but your night sweats prolly just signal high progesterone spikes.


----------



## gigglebox

I love my hubs, he can be emotionally unavailable at times but mostly he is a hard worker and great dad, wouldn't ever describe him as incompetent. 

Dobs, don't freak out! You have a lot of time left, really. And my guess is you'll reach "the turning point", where you stop freaking out about baby and get so uncomfy you just want him out. (You may have a moment of panic whilst in labor, but remember that's totally normal). 

J, eeeeewww. Funny coincidence with you and Dobs, I had a roach sneak in on my mail the other day :X I just squished it between envelopes and grossed myself out. I don't like crushing bugs.

What a mess with the house :( we had an fha loan on our first house but still needed 3.5% down.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ewww sneaky ass roaches!!! I'm not supposed to kill anything while preggo in Thai culture but the moths and roaches I just had to. Didn't have time to wait for SO to come downstairs lol

I think I put 5% down because they changed the requirement for down payment assistance the day after I sent in my paperwork and they wouldn't accept it! Before that I was only putting 1.5% down and got the rest from the gov! No strings attached ugh

I think all house buying gas hitches but it just makes it that much better when you finally get your keys.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs :hugs:

Eeew roaches and rats. We have spiders, living next to woodland, but I don't mind those. Roaches - f that!

Mod con is an old word from like the 70's :haha: All the mod cons in your house meant you had a microwave and a TV, and maybe even a dishwasher!!

We put down 15% on the house to get a better mortgage rate (we'd just sold a flat, and my dad helped out) it was like 4% back in 2007. Pales in comparison to today's rates, ha. I think I just re-mortgaged a few months back at something like 2.5% APR. Could have got it for under 2% (insane) but not for as long so went for the longer term stable payment.

My DH could be tidier, but tbh I can absolutely live with being the one doing most of the cleaning - he gets up with the kids in the morning, lets me sleep til whenever and then brings me breakfast and coffee. He is the one who ferries the kids to visit everyone, takes them out etc. He's usually the one to organise dinner. I clean, organise the money and most of the business stuff, do the food shopping and let him go out in the evenings to his various clubs and church things. And blow-jobs. Those are probably the key :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww MS that sounds like a nice balance :)

Not gonna lie the belly makes b jobs scarce around here lol my legs go numb or my back hurts or I get uncomfortable.


----------



## shaescott

I see I was wrong, though I'm very happy about that. I'm glad most of you have very helpful and dependable SOs. 

!SEXUAL TALK WARNING!

Tbh, I hate giving blowjobs. My jaw and mouth get tired so damn quickly, and SO takes so damn long. We've been together for years and I only just gave him his first full start to finish blowjob a week ago (aka I pushed through the pain lol). Until then, we always used it as forplay and went to intercourse after a few minutes. He was totally blown away, and while I'm happy I was so good at it, I hope he doesn't expect them all the time now :haha: besides, in my opinion, semen tastes NASTY. I don't think eating fruit will ever truly change that enough to make it not nasty.


----------



## Cppeace

Even healthy semen has a bleachy taste but my ex was a smoker.. omg it was 10x worse.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew smoked semen sounds gross lol. I don't mind the taste. SO especially stats well hydrated so it's not bad. It's the texture or thought of all the loss of potential life in my stomach that makes me gag.

I don't want to go to work tomorrow. It's only a four day week but ugggghhhhh I'm tired. I wish I could just be a SAHM pilates trophy wife


----------



## Breeaa

How'd I get to lucky to sign in and read about tasting semen? :rofl: Rufht before dinner! 

I'm with you Shae. Sore jaw and I hate it.


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry about ad Peace. I was rooting for a bfp.:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* It's the Y chromosome....I assure you :haha:
My hub is Puerto Rican, and from the day we first spoke he said he believed in providing for the family as much as possible, and that whatever I wanted done with the house he wasn't going to argue, as he was raised to take care of the fam, and let the wife handle the house ( not cleaning solo, just I can decorate however whenever etc) and said he hoped I wasn't offended. 
:shock: Are you KIDDING??? After 2 lame lazy ass ex hubs who #1 wanted to game all day- forget to make dinner, leave dirty diapers 2 ft from the diaper genie cuz he HAD to get back to his games:growlmad:
Now I am a gamer girl allll day ( not 1st person shooter- thats #1 son's thing- I'm more puzzle Strategy Multi Player level up stuff, Mystery games etc)
BUT...You can NOT have a 6yr old and a 1yr old for 24hrs ( I was at the fire dept) and pull allll day allll night gaming!!
I damn sure got laundry, dog care, kid care, meals, dishes etc done when HE was gone 24 hrs!! And STILL made top level with my characters before _him_ back in the day!:smug:
Ex hub #2 is just a lazy F*cker! Allll he did was SLEEP :sleep: EVERYtime he was home- well I take that back - eat 2-3 PLATES of food, then slip into a food coma:growlmad: after work AND on every day off!
He's still a sorry lazy ass- living with his elder parents and I never ever see him cutting grass, or fixing anything- always his 73 yr old father ...

So yea hubs now is a 200% improvement! He just has that Mad Scientist thing going on lol. I do too , but more I misplace MY things, or have stuff piled in diff parts of my room that I know how to find things in but someone else woud be like WTF??? lol
HE loses HIS things and MY things- which peeves me cuz I believe if you use someone elses stuff, 1 take damn good care of it, and 2 return it how you got it or better!
His house was SOO disprganized when I met him! I made drawers for certain things- 1 for tools, another for dogs brushes, collars etc, and so on...well I'll be damned if I can even find ONE of our 10+ screwdrivers!!
He leaves things wherever he last used them ( and forgets where that was grr) or uses ALL of something, and doesn't say a word when I ask if we need anything from the stores:growlmad:
One day I came back after being at moms 2 days - was on AF, and NO toilet paper!?!? WTF??? Who DOES that?? Hubs uses those Bathroom wetwipes all the time so he didn't see a reason for it :trouble: And I am suppose to wrap my bloody feminine hygiene products innnn......????

We were out when I left 2 days before and he said he was gonna buy it...instead ...multiple candybars in the fridge, same drawer as his insulin:saywhat:
He had to go out and get TP immed, and apologized but that's not the point!

*Gigs* I have lectured my hubs MANY times nearly screaming the very thing you mentioned- CONSIDERATION!
I know hubs was living the man cave for the whole house life for like 9 years before me ( his ex was just like him), but I can not do Lack of Consideration for you other half, S.O., spouse, roommate whatever! It's just frickin rude and shows lack of Respect for the other person to me!


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, when I think about going to work tomorrow, I wish I could be a SAHM too. Or at least part-time freelancer. Maybe with baby number two. We'll see. 

J, ugh, I hear loan deferment is the worst! I have friends who deferred for years and now are having to pay sooo much in loans for undergrad and grad school. 

Question... did all the moms out there set up nurseries? I'm thinking of not doing it until the baby is six months or a year and moves out of our room. Until then, the crib will be with us. We currently have a two bedroom house, and the spare room is a guest room/office. I'm hesitant to turn it into a full-blown baby room if the baby isn't even going to be in there for awhile. Plus, I know we'll have guests coming to stay after the baby is born, and so I want to keep the bed. Thoughts?


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle I had the same dilemma, why go through the trouble now to set it up if baby isn't living in there until 6 months? And now APA or whoever says 12 months?!

I originally was going to skip it. But one day I just got the urge to paint. I guess part of why is my master is big, but not big enough to accommodate a crib now with SO's furniture plus the dogs. So the crib has to be delivered and set up in the other room. And since my mom wanted to buy that for me, I felt weird having it set up in an empty room.

I also figure a lot of baby's activities will be in that room. I only intend on having a play yard downstairs mostly for easy changing. So when SO is not home and I'm ignoring my chores, I'd hang out with baby in the nursery. Especially since I am trying to minimize direct and indirect screen time under two.

I do hate the idea of things gathering dust. Do I bother taking things out if the package? But I'm just making it up as I go. All I knew is I wanted it painted/the walls done before furniture started going in

BUT the room would have been empty/storage. If the room was actually useful, I wouldn't touch it until baby was ready for it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bree just lol <3

J that would bug me to have someone lose MY stuff. And lol at the 2ft from the diaper genie cuz I've definitely been like s* gonna respawn I'll put that away later but then forget for days haha

Idk most days I looooove taking care if SO, just this week when I'm sick a break would be nice. Problem is he's sick too. His job definitely sucks more than mine and takes more of a toll on him, but that's why he makes 50k more than I do lol. He'll chip in when I'm dying to the point if asking, just dumb stupid crap like the meat sitch or not taking out the garbage. Which I get my threshold for it needing to go out is lower so can't really fault him there. If I really needed him, I just have to lay it down super seriously tone. Which is vastly different from me lol I can't do enough for other people. But that's why I'm isfj and he's entj


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* oh hellll NO lol. I don't do Big Spiders!! The Florida Wood Spiders are straight nasty!!! Huge - long skinny legs, and FAST as F*!!
Wait Wait...let me set the scene

1-Me- the only one up in the house at 2 am, as I was on night shifts...had the night off.
2-I am watching a Horror movie Called Jeepers Creepers2 tho I had not seen 1, and was edgey cuz the creature ran thru the fields after ppl, and this was my 1st and only rural house, no street lights, pitch black outside, and only sheer see thru curtains...I do NOT like ppl looking in at night, but we had just moved in and that's what they left....so creature in fields chasing down ppl, it's dark out, rooms dark ( just a dim hall light) and did I mention that house was surrounded by FIELDS?!?:shock:
3- I kept feeling like I saw something move near the ceiling/hall doorway:-k
But nothing there when I would turn to look...
4- Big move up by ceiling on my left in corner...can't make it out in the shadows....
Better turn on the light...
5-:shock: OMG OMG!! HUGE Spider, as big as my hand, who has backed into the corner of the ceiling/walls ( so upside down) 
6- I s l o w l y crabwalk sideways to the hall to get a broom, thinking I will smush him in the corner of the ceiling....Every step I take toward the hall the MFer slowly TURNS to folllllow meeeee!?!?!? WTF WTF???
I am now_ in_ a horror movie!
7- Once I clear the doorway I RUN to the kitchen, but decide a broom is NOT gonna cut it, as they JUMP and if he got away, I would never sleep again in that house lol.
8- I now have to RE-enter the room, praying he has not moved CLOSER to the door, quick peek and duck back, phew he's in the same place...
9- I come in all Rambo Mode, Aim the Can of 25ft Wasp killer and jussssst as I go to press the button, it CLICKS AT ME:shock: arrggghhh WTF is THAT??? I have never heard one CLICK! ANd I mean like a Tck Tck Tck Tck Tck rapidly!!!=Skin Crawls and had my kids, pets and hub not been up in there, I woulda left and Burned the house down from the OUTSIDE lol!
10- I sprayed it anyway, and for the next 30 secs- it was drenched in a jetstream of toxic spray. The bast*rd STILL tried to climb back up as the stream ran down the corner like a faucet and nearly took him with it...Then my can was almost out, he fell from like 7 ft up to the floor and literally made a THUD!:shock::shock: Like a crab's shell hitting the floor. I emptied the rest of the little fizzle in the can, but he fought HARD! He flipped and flopped for like 3 mins !!
The fourth minute were twitches, but I checked for that curled up corpse for DAYS lol. And of course I HATE them to this day.

Also when younger - my cat was all playful making that little short chortle they do while playing:huh: whatever I walked to the kitchen, about 5 mins later she walked up making the same noise and when I bent to pet her, she had the EXACT same kinda spider held by 2 legs IN her mouth, the rest over her face Like some creature in Aliens that grabs onto yer face!! Arrrggghhh!!:shock:
I screamed for her to GO!! SHOO!! NO!! GO AWAY!! but the darn cat followed me faster until I locked myself in my room :haha:
I know she was trying to give me a "gift" but No thanks! Return to sender!!!:brat:

And before even that episode, being an only child, I typically had my own bathroom. Ok I was about 14, middle of night, drank a ton of KoolAid before bed=gotta pee...
Walked down the dark hallway to my hall bathroom which had just a nightlight...I don't need no stinking LIGHT! lol I commence as girls do, sit not stand...
I get up and prepare to throw the TP in the toilet, and see...something... :huh: I flip on the light and HUGE Wood Spider *IN* the toilet!!!:wohoo: argghhhh!!
It was JUST above the waterline, which means I was sitting on the pot with my girly bits like INCHES from where he had been!!! Had the door been shut I would have made one of those Running Human shaped Holes in it :rofl: I have never run so fast lol. I was 14 then...Now I am 43...I STILL check toilets to this DAY before sitting on them LOL. I think that incident helped me perfect the effortless "Hovering Pee" I do at all public bathrooms and other ppls' homes :rofl:...no ...REALLY!

The yellow spider is a Banana Spider ...also HUGE and here they are no where in your yard and the next day HUGE web that you will run into walking across the yard! Worse, is if you usually don't see the super long web filaments ( one went from my house to a small tree 15 ft away! How the hell??) Unlil you are about to run into the web, and Usually this lovely spider as well right in yer face , which appears to be sporting a skull- Ugh, Kill me now !

Annnnd for you NON-Arachnophobic ppl...here are the 2 MUST DIE NOW spiders on my Florida list....and OMG NO ONE google spiders if you hate them, also If you all could see the sourpuss look on my face just saving these 2 pics to post blecht!!!Skin Crawling!

Spiders in Spoiler!

Spoiler
*Florida Wood Spider AKA Huntsman Spider*

*Banana Spider ick ick ick*


----------



## StillPraying

Peace idk if I said because :fish: memory, sorry about AF. :rofl: on smoky semen though omg ew didn't know that was a thing

Gigs you don't have to share details, we know how painful it is to lose a pet. Especially the ones you can't remember NOT having:hugs:

J I feel like the line I see is evapish. Sorry about the house drama, that does not sound fun.

I'm not doing a nursery, but seeing pics of them makes me want one lol

Homeschool was mentioned.....youngest brother, middle sister and myself were homeschooled grades 3,4,5,6. My mom is not social and therefore we didn't have much in the way of being socialised. I definitely was way ahead of my grade when we did go back to school. Also nice that I didn't have to learn a bunch of pointless crap or added stuff that isn't really necessary or goes against your beliefs. there are pros and cons....ive considered it. But I think socializing is just so important for kids. If you can do it and be apart of groups then it's great. 

My laundry room isn't big, the folding table will only be about 2ftx4ft. Enough for me to fold laundry on straight out of the dryer.The idea is that then laundry won't end up on my couch....gigs if mine makes it upstairs it winds up in piles on my closet floor and we wind up rehashing it all the time. Vicious cycle. 

My DH is not incompetent, he is very intelligent and hard working. but I do think men give less f**ks once they marry you or live with you. He is not affectionate, but he is very selfless. My DH is very lacking in motivation to do things....but I think this is due to his issues with depression, which are exacerbated by the lack of friends/family here. 

Currently there isn't a sex drive there, but I think it's because he's too nervous and unattracted to me lol I hate bjs and it's very rare I finish him like that, more of a foreplay thing.

Nothing to do with anything but man buns are a horrid fad and I hope they go out of style soon.


----------



## Cppeace

My guy is very affectionate, touchy, kissy and such- he's a Cancer if any of ya'll know the horoscope lol Whereas I am an Aquarius and let's just say I put up with the affectionate mushy stuff more than crave it lol- the sex though- that I crave.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Smoker semen is the worst :haha: eeeeeewwww! However, I can definitely testify for eating fruit and eating healthy in general DOES change the taste - it's not exactly on my list of fave things to eat but it's pretty inoffensive these days. Whereas before, when DH was drinking more and eating badly &#128567;&#128567;&#128567;

I used to hate it too, but it's his favourite thing, so. Practise makes perfect and I don't mind it any more.

Nursery - we had it set up for Joe coming then they came in such quick succession that it was never dismantled. He started sleeping in there at about two months old, and before that I'd take him in to feed him at night if he was being difficult. I'm not bothering this time though, I'll do it in a few months once it's going to get used.

J - my spiders are ickle Scottish woodland spiders - absolutely nothing interesting about them. I think the absolute biggest I ever saw was less than 2" including legs, and mostly they're like the size of a thumb nail! I'm so desensitised to them after 10 years in this house that there was one last night as I was shutting doors, just casually hanging out on a window pane on the inside. I just left it there and locked the door next to it instead of putting it outside - I figure either it's living there and I'll put it out today when I unlock the door, or it'll move away on its own, in which case I'll put it out when it resurfaces. :haha: They eat wasps which I'm infinitely less fond of.

Home school - heeeeeeeeeelllll no. I barely survived the Easter holidays when they were at home for two weeks solid. They like school and nursery. And it's one less meal we need to provide every day :haha:

Man buns, I don't mind. I have one myself :haha: My DH would look silly with one though, although he does rock a pair of skinny jeans!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol that reminds me of bbt

To clarify but calling you delusional just every time someone mentions horoscopes I hear Sheldon in my head. Love bbt
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9920.JPG
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jezika

Jumping in re: 'rrhoids for Gigs. Mine was like a large pea toward the end of pregnancy and I was afraid my insides would come out when pushing (and also that I'd poo on DH and midwife) but it was surprisingly fine. Now it feels like a smaller, somewhat deflated pea. I kind of don't mind it. In the shower I'm like, "Hello, old friend."


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't mind spiders but certain ones just have this look of pure evil. Those or like goliath spiders have to go. The only ones we really have issue with are brown recluse but I've honestly never come across one. I hear they're pretty fiesty, too.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs have you tried witch hazel pads (think they're in a jar called tucks in the store) or aloe Vera gel?

Peace dh is a cancer...not affectionate. I'm an aries....so basically I'm the devil but the best ride of your life, make your life hell and have you beg for more :rofl: really don't think I'm that exciting lol my DD1 is an Aquarius and veeeerry affectionate and lovey dovey. Dd2 is a Pisces and seems to fit that....she reminds me of a cat. She only wants affection when SHE wants it. Lol 

Dobs I love the meme omg hahaha I find signs interesting and I think they have some cool truths to them...but then sometimes it's like naaaahhhh.

While training in the desert I saw camel spiders. No.thanks.eff that noise.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well part of the problem is, aside from ascribing meaning to birth and star locations, the original zodiac had thirteen signs. We only have twelve, so the dates are off. On top of that, we also updated our calendar which made the dates off even more. So hypothetically even if they were valid at one point they aren't now. I'm a cancer, but going by original astrology I would have been something totally different. Forget what. But different. We don't even refer to constellations as a group of stars, it's an entire quadrant of space now.

Plus they are written in such a way that any person reading it can find meaning or connection. Kind of like how psychics toss out vague generic predictions that people want to (and therefore do) find connections which then validates their experience.

I stopped enjoying horoscopes when I realized my monthly section was essentially the same thing and very generic each month so I started reading all of them and realized I connect to them all lol. Kind of ruined it for me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also idk what a camel spider is and I have a feeling I want to keep it that way lol


----------



## shaescott

J I HATE spiders, but just seeing photos of those didn't terrify me. I expected them to have thicker legs tbh. It's the thick legs that really terrify me. In person, however, any spider that isn't a daddy long legs scares the shit out of me. And if a daddy long legs is super close to me I freak out as well. There was one on the toilet paper roll when I went to reach for it and I had to text my dad to come kill it for me. Saturday I believe, there was a real spider outside my bedroom door and it kinda blended in with the carpet at first so I was like "what is that?" And I looked closer and was like FUUUUUUCKKK and I grabbed one of my mom's heavy medical books she gave me and dropped it right on top of the spider and jumped on the book (terrified it would crawl out, so that was me being brave), and then I texted my dad to come lift the book in case it was alive and angry under there. Luckily, he confirmed it was dead. Normally I don't even try to kill them, I just get him. I've run into the living room in a towel with shampoo in my hair because there was a spider. Keep in mind, the biggest real spider I've ever seen in person was probably ONE INCH in diameter INCLUDING LEGS. Up in New England, we rarely see huge spiders. If I saw one the size of my hand, I would probably scream, cry, run, and burn the house down. I've yelped from the tiny ones here, I can't imagine a big one.


----------



## shaescott

On the nursery issue, at this point I think I'll want to have it set up before the birth, that way I don't have to worry about it when I have a baby demanding my attention. I'll be tired enough. 

I couldn't homeschool my kids. I thought about it briefly when I was like in middle school and one of my friends verbally smacked some sense into me lol. She was right, I'll definitely need that break, and I can't work full-time and homeschool at the same time. Most parents say school vacations are hard enough. 

I feel like I'm definitely missing a topic but I could be wrong... I'll look back after posting this lol


----------



## shaescott

Ah okay, horoscopes and smoked semen. Lovely. 

CP, you say you are an Aquarius and only put up with affectionate stuff, but want sex quite a bit. My SO is an Aquarius and he often opts for cuddling instead of sex, to my dismay. Don't get me wrong, he loves sex, very much. But affection is important to him too. His favorite thing is to have me fall asleep with my head on his chest. I think it was Dobs who said the calendar got messed up so even if it was valid before it sure isn't now? I agree that horoscopes often are quite generic. Although, Aries are supposed to be sporty and popular, and I'm an Aries, and I am neither, never was. I think Still said she was an Aries as well. Sexually, I'm relatively Aries. If I was in better shape, I would be moreso. I get physically tired very easily, so while I would love to be that "ride of your life" person, I'm not in good enough shape. However, I am very easily turned on, and just being in bed fully clothed with SO makes me have ginormous urges to jump him. I do like cuddling and affection, and kissing and touching sensually is a part of foreplay I enjoy quite a bit. I'm a mix of both. But if I want sex and he wants cuddles, it's very frustrating lol, when I want sex it's like I'm an animal, I NEED it. Obviously not enough to rape him or anything, I have morals and respect for his right to say no. 

I think Dobs worded CP's smoker's semen as "smoked semen", and I nearly read smoked salmon. That's ruined for me now :rofl: SO is in college as you all know, so I assume his diet is NOT the best. He doesn't smoke or drink, though, so it could be worse.



Sorry for the multiple posts and crazy long essays lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Hair mousse was the most effective spider killer in my household :haha: it expands and traps the spider, so that was always my tactic for an unwanted spider!! 

I have always wanted the nursery ready before baby arrives as I will want to do it myself (ocd) and won't be able to with a baby, but unfortunately it's not going to happen like that which stresses me out. We have decided to move into a new build property but it's not going to be built until September :rofl: so that's planning the nursery gone out the window, but it's about 50% bigger than our current place. But not only do we have to do the nursery with a newborn but we also have to move house completely which will be fun! 

I thought about homeschooling but in truth we can't afford to do it.

As for horoscopes, they mean nothing in real life, I used to love horoscopes but hubby completely disagree with his, and I don't think it suits him either, he's the least lovey dicey person in history!! Made me realise that you just pick out the bits that suit you most and think that it describes you perfectly.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jez, "hello my old friend" lol :rofl: 

Dobs that meme is perfect.

I'll agree on the horoscopes being fairly generic...I can't subscribe the the fact that for weeks straight, entire populations of people are birn with the same personality traits. That said, I do describe myself occasionally as a stereotypical Libra, but just because it happens to fit me pretty well (artistic, and love things balanced, can see the other side of things, etc.). That said, my bro, also a Libra, follows the "leadership" quality and that's about it...point being I use it as a stereotype, not a description...hope that makes any kind of sense.

Nursery...I do have a room I'm almost finished with for baby, but it will be his room growing up. I will probably do with him the same I did with DS1, which is have him take his naps in his own room but have him in a temporary bed in our room at night (with DS p1 he was in a pack 'n' play, but I got an actualy co sleeper for this one) for the first 6 months or so. It may end up depending on how breastfeeding goes and how long I can keep that up for.

Spiders...i don't like smooshing them so I am definitely the annoying "catch and release" type of girl. Talk about things of nightmares...found a female mother wolf spider in our yard last year. Not only is their span about the size of a tennis ball, but they are the only known spider that carries its young on its back, which she was doing. I thought she had a hairy abdomen until I got a closer look and realized it was about 60 tiny babies :shock: i ended up getting enough balls (read: fear motivation -- didn't want those fuckers in my house) to catch her in a mason jar, then made hubs release her deep in the woods.

Dobs, what are the initials you use to describe you and SO? I keep forgetting to ask.


----------



## gigglebox

For my spider fearers: https://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/03/spiders-are-scary-its-okay-to-be-afraid.html

And for the record, i do have a bug phobia: long legged centipedes. FUCK those. For real, I legit can't even look at a picture of them without cringing and feeling really uncomfortable. I first ecountered them at my first office job. As if their freakish appearance wasn't creepy enough, those a-holes can RUN. Like they crawl so damn fast, it's terrifying. And you try to rationalize that yeah, maybe they're creepy but they're harmless....WRONG. Turns out they bite, too.

Hell. No.


----------



## shaescott

Either my phone isn't loading right, or nobody has posted for 4 hours. Huh.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't smoosh spiders if I can help it, same for flies etc. They all have their reason for existing and if I can let them out, I'd rather do that.

Mosquitoes on the other hand, instant death to all.

And daddy long legs (or jenny long legs as they inexplicably call them here) bleurgh. I can't even think about them and their horrible skinny legs, it makes my skin crawl.


----------



## StillPraying

I kill spiders, or make my husband do it if I can. I cant stand them, Im not AFRAID of them, I'm disgusted by them. My dad gets mad though because he's a farmer and appreciates spiders. Nope. not this girl. Camel spiders are terrifying. They are not that big in the desert here, but my husband has pictures of the ones from Iraq/Afghanistan(which is how they wound up in the US)....no thanks. 

MS agree, instant death to all mosquitos. there is no purpose for those vile creatures.

Gigs your nursery is one of the ones that makes me want one lol We did the same have them sleep in their room for naps when dd2 was an infant, but I have 2 story house now so I don't think i'll be doing that. I like the idea of horoscopes being more like stereotypes :thumbup: I definitely am a stereotypical aries (although I've never heard of them as sporty) and my bf is definitely a stereotypical pisces. lol 

Kitty hair mousse! that's genius! Ugh I've moved while pregnant and moved with a newborn. not fun. I hope you have lots of help! But yay for a bigger house, that's exciting!


----------



## Cppeace

I have zero fears of spiders, snakes or really anything that comes to mind. I was raised farmy and tom boy and simply never understood people shrieking over a mouse or ready to die over a pretty harmless snake. Makes zero logical sense to me. It's one thing to be wary for whatever reason - getting bitten or disease or whatnot, but to literally jump up on furniture if you see a mouse or run the opposite way when you see a king snake is simply ludicrous to me.


----------



## shaescott

I'm not scared of mice or rats, really. I had them as pets when I was little. Rats as a baby, mice when I was older. They were very sweet, but I don't remember much. Snakes, my grandmother was afraid of them, and their portrayal in movies and shows doesn't help. In general though, phobias are not logical or rational. If they were, they wouldn't be phobias.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Shae four hours no post lolol

Gigs myer Briggs personality types. You take some like 40 ? quiz and you get a four letter personality type with percentages on the scale showing how far you are on the spectrum 
Introvert versus extrovert (social interaction)
Sensing versus intuition (information gathering)
Feeling versus judging (decision making)
Judging versus perceiving (organization)

So ENTJ and ISFJ are nearly completely opposites. The only thing we have in common is planning. We also both were very skewed in our preferences (I'm very much intro and he's very much extro)

Sorry catch up on the rest later


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm an ENFP. If you're not familiar with ENFPs, we're generally pretty sunshine and rainbows and unicorns and love and flower crowns and dancing and being silly and youthful and bubbly. Unless of course we have depression, like I do. It puts a big damper on my natural bubbliness. But I'm much more bubbly now that my meds are working well. Just very tired, less time for bubbly activities. I don't actually know what SO is. I'm pretty sure he's an introvert. No clue on the rest. He gathers information through paying close attention to his surroundings, but he also trusts his gut. I think he's more of a thinker, but at least with me he's very feelings-based. He isn't very organized, he takes forever to plan things and it's impossible to really make plans with him. It'll be the day of and he won't know what time he's coming over.


----------



## shaescott

Bad news for me, though nothing serious. My roommate backed out. She said she has a hard time sleeping through snoring cuz she's a light sleeper. I'm honestly pissed cuz I asked her right at the beginning if she minded that I snore and she said "not at all". I thought I was all set, but now I'm back to square one. This doesn't exactly help my social anxiety. I won't make her room with me, she needs to be able to sleep, which is why I was also clear that I needed a roommate who doesn't snore. She doesn't. But I do, and since that's a problem now, I have no choice. It's either find a new roommate who doesn't snore and can sleep through my snoring just fine, or get a single room. Single rooms are more expensive and I would really love to have a roommate who I could be friends with and stuff.


----------



## JLM73

*Cp* I would take on a mountain lion before allowing a huge spider to crawll on me or a raoch into my ear as I sleep! And YES, I have treated MANY a patient for a roach in the ear!!!

I fear NO animal, snakes pfft what ever, bugs cool, I just DESPISE huge roaches ( palmetto bug my ass...) and Huge spiders!
They disgust me! I can look at Tarantulas in the store, and they don't bother me so much, moving slow, and knowing they are delicate- still not holding one unless there is a large sum of cash involved lol.
Hell I battle it out with huge dogs no prob, as I AM the Alpha Bitch! :haha:
My hands attest to that...many scars from neighbors pit, and separating dogs in fence fights when nothing else works...but now we have a cattle prod, It is lovely just SHOWING it and getting instant back up off me results whether it's Romeo going at it thru the fence with Zeus, or If Zeus makes another over the fence visit, and it stops Romeo from climbing over the fence instantly as soon as he sees us walk out with it.
So much nicer than fighting a huge mastiff and pit, both in a frenzy to kill each other :roll:

Not sure what's up with my cycle, but I am either 13/14dpo- either way, AF was due ystrdy, or is today:shrug:
hpt = neg as can be, and despite taking my muscle relaxer at like 3:45am when I finally was able to get to bed, I woke like 7 hrs later with a lower back ache, AF like, so just waiting on the :witch: to ring the doorbell:. Even if the 2nd dip on my chart was O, I should see SOMETHING by 13/14 dpo! And my temps don't drop reliably before AF. 
I have had plenty of cycles with nice high temps and AF start the same day or next, with temp drop after AF .
Going to get my free Bagel for the day, and will catch up there- need a break from mom's incessant horror movie like humming! She just walks around or sits on the couch humming this same tune I have never heard over and over ALLLL day!
Trying to get it on vid for my channel lol. 
I feel like this is the part in the movie where a mystery person mails me a gift, I open it, and it's a music box...which plays the same eerie tune, and when I turn around , Creepy guy with mask and knife!:shock:
Roll credits:rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm an INFJ-A/-T I've just done the test!! 

J I'm really sorry about the negative test, but it doesn't make sense with your chart...


----------



## shaescott

J I'm sorry about the :bfn: :(


----------



## JLM73

*Jez*:rofl::wohoo::rofl: Hello old friend!

*CP* Eww smokey semen ( triggered smokey salmon in my head lol)

*Shae* Yea...You best save that BJ start to finish skill as a reward for SPECIAL things/times lol. He totally is gonna want a repeat performance often if he found it that mind blowing lol.
Also- I think semen feels like a big warm snot glob, and tastes salty generally, with a lovely bouquet of Eau de Man Goo...very distinctive smell ugh:sick:
I suggest -
1- If it's a dark room, once he is done, on the sly, wipe yer mouth with your hand, but quickly spit the gob there! Now you can immed look at him and speak, while wiping the goo on the sheets on the sly lol.
2- Take one for the team! If you DON"T breathe thru your nose, you won't taste it! ( think of eating with a totally stuffed up nose- I use this for nasty cough syrup)
Even better if you can hold your breath while he finishes, then quickly do a all in 1 swallow ( it's not that much trust me after using cups for nearly 3 years)
-If he takes a bit to get it all out, Do step 2, but anything further , allow it to trickle out of yer mouth and down the shaft :winkwink:
( you can do this also most BJs, since guys seem to like sloppy slobbery BJs)

I am prob the ONLY person here who's guy NEVER finishes that way lol. He loves it, but whatever convo he has with himself during he gets stuck, and I have many an ex that reminisces about BJs I gave, so not worried about skill...I tend to change it up even to see if this type or that type will allow him to finish and :nope:
He gets almost there then I can tell he has gotten distracted somehow in his head, cuz cpl mins later he goes from finishing any sec to back when we started grrrr
So very discouraging and annoying, but he takes forever with :sex: to finish too.
I HAVE to be in the mindset of not caring how long - seriously- quickie is never gonna be a thing with him lol, and I do SO appreciate a passionate quickie!
I got THANGS to DOOOO!:haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbard* i need a breakdown on those initials you posted about what you and S.O. are?!?
I feel like I am at a spelling bee- Can I please have the Origin, the definition, and could you use it in a sentence?:haha:
That was sparked by showing my #1 son the movie trailer for Bad Words- hilarious corruption of a genius child, but a feel good kinda movie in the end.
I absolutely ADORE Indian kids! And LOVE their food and culture- that's my #1 dream trip!Hubs too. Any way...yea ...Initials break down pls hehe

*Michelle* yeaaa my hubs is NOT the financial planning type, so had he set aside some of his money all those solo years instead of buying new cars or upgrading every 6-8 months :roll: not to mention buying ANYthing and everything at whim, and eating out every night rather than actually putting his cooking skilz to use- he may not have been hit like a Boulder down a mountainside once the loans came due to start repayment:dohh:
His credit is gonna be crap for a while due to this lack on foresight and planning...

*Nurseries* I like the idea, but have never found them usefu; in the past. I am a BFer up to a year if poss, intro-ing pureed/baby food around 4-5 months etc. 
And I always use a co-sleeper in the bed , and way back when I slept with baby and baby was between me and wall, so hubs never bumped/rolled on them. I move very little at night, and wake up immed for any noise even if I take sleep meds lol.
Sux but I like it as well.

From about 8mo's on, I put baby in their crib - which for me is the playpen type, that have the topper to be a bassinet, then high mattress when younger, then remove that to have playpen level mattress. Diaper changing station on the end of it ( part of the bed) It's an all in one and I LOVE it. Also collapses very easy to take to fam visits, or when using a sitter.
So that remains in the room with us until baby is fairly set on sleeping thru the night. 
Then I move them to their own room, same bed. BUT - sorry limited screentimers lol But this worked for 3 of mine, I have the cartoon channel, or a looped movie or channel with cool shapes and psychedelic moving parts on a TV in there, but no sound. I use a baby monitor, so I will be up as Soon as I here a move, but if babe is cooing and content, I don't go in. Gives them time to self settle. And I would HATE to be small and wake up in a dark room- it has to be confusing as to why they can't see as normal, and where IS everyone lol.
DD never cried overnight. She just cooed and babbled till asleep again.
DS would jump up and whine saying mamaaaa... over and over, but a quick diaper change, and snuggle/rock,and he was out in no time.
Hubs SNORES like a bandsaw, so I know he will wake baby...but we don't have an extra room so it will be what it is. He offrs to sleep on the couch if he knows he is keeping me up, but I'd rather go out there so I can watch TV - it helps me fall asleep again, I can't stare at a dark ceiling lol.


----------



## JLM73

*CP* My hubs is also a Cancer! VERY emotionally affected/driven.
Some days I am like CHILL man! It ain't that serious! lol
Or he comes home worried he isn't liked by so and so cuz when he said Hi that morning, they didn't reply...:saywhat: I'm like Ummm OKayyy...did you ever think, maybe they didn't HEAR you, or maybe they were in their own head like YOU are all day, or maybe they are jealous you drive a Challenger ??
Maybe they just didn't think you meant them, and thot it was the guy NEXT to them! Everything ain't about YOUUU!!!!!:hissy:
lol He usually laughs then, but he is a worry wort to the nth...

I'm a Scorpio and all about Assess the problem, Predict and Plan for Potential Problems before and after, and Handle it and Get Sh*t DONE! and move on to the next thing lol

He overthinks EVERYthing and that drives me nuts. Mainly cuz he doubts my ideas of how to tackle something, and we Scorps don't really like being doubted in our abilities or 2nd guessed, or blown off.... No Bueno...It equals being on The Fecal Roster for a while...which is semi miserable ...just best not to go there...even if it looks nice on the brochure...:trouble::devil: lol

So, we will have been married in just over 2 months, a year...and I can not list the # of times he insisted simething was better done his way, then made the project twice as Effed - requiring more parts/work than when we started, and he says I was right. 
It's not a gloating thing to me, I just don't see the point doing something the HARD way if I see an easier way to get the same result!

He still Doubt-eth my Abilities on occasion-:growlmad: so I just let him do it his way...the hard way...and he will eventually admit he either needs my help, or that his way is not working as he thought.

He is a Genius when it comes to history, math, facts, Special Needs Diagnosis/therapy etc, but Quick Problem Solving ...not so much.
He legit goes like this :wohoo: in emergencies lol. 
I came home a night early from mom's once, and his stupid Jack Russ started barking like a fool and continued despite me saying Sparky- QUIET! and even banging his crate top once, which worked ( this is a bad habit he never discouraged the dog doing he will yap loudly for 10 mins STRAIGHT when you come in the door) 
So I walk around the corner as I am sure the JR has woken hubs ( was 12a.m.) and I am greeted by :gun: hubs stark naked with a huge Clint Eastwood looking 44 cal in my face! lol He however was still trying to wake up, stumbling around, and I thot THIS is how I die??? Really??
So I casually said What are you doing?? (laughed) So yer gonna shoot your wife now?? Cuz I stood there in a lighted room long enough for him to comprehend who I was ...
Not to mention the JR barks at everything from dust to snot:roll: If the grouchy boxer is quiet, and especially if Romeo the Mastiff is not sounding off....there IS no emergency...

*Spiders* We have tons of Widows here. Very common on porches and lanai areas. They typically make their webs under the screen rails, or under the edge of something. They are tiny. - While I recognize their potential danger- never been a prob for us. Super common. I would just sweep the webs and egg casings away with a broom ( those look like a small ball with spikes).

*Dobs* They are a NASTY lot but Brown Recluse rest in the day, hunt at night, and they don't bite unless they feel threatened ( about to be rolled onto etc)

Camel Spider :shock: The stuff of nightmares, and MANY a horror movie lol. NASTY!

*Zodiac* I personally find it fascinating as well! I have met ppl that know NOTHINIG of what an astrology book says their sign is like, and they are like 100% that way. And this happens to me ALOT! So it has to have a bit of merit somewhere...maybe DNA at time of conception is affected by the star/planet alignment:shock: jk who knows, I just find it interesting and makes me think...
I bought a gold Scorpion pendant at like 16, and have worn it EVERY day since- ppl love it, I don't think about it, but it's cool. Sometimes ppl say Is that a Crab?? And I'm like um no...8 legs and a stinger tail hehe They are arachnids, not seafood, not insects

*Gigs* Tucks pads are GREAT! Also, keep them in your fridge, they help reduce the pain and swelling, but being cold ( one thing my mom was right about) they seem to work much better:thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

MORE GRAPHIC/SEXUAL CONTENT WARNING

J thanks for the advice! We did it with the lights on haha, in my bedroom, him standing leaning against the bed, me on my carpet on my knees. Being young as he is, he probably has a bit extra coming out haha! I just let it all flow out of my mouth, didn't try to swallow it. He had 3 big spurts and he claims lots of little ones as well, and I actually had to keep going until the last one because he said he hadn't actually orgasmed yet until the 3rd?! He does indeed LOVE sloppy bjs, so that wasn't an issue. He didn't complain that I let it flow out of my mouth and all over me lol. He probably was too focused on the ecstasy to care. Days later he told me he couldn't stop thinking about that bj :rofl: I definitely can't not breathe through my nose. I'm a nose breather, and my mouth is damn full at that time. I can't hold my breathe either... I've never been good at it, and it can take like 15 seconds for him to get it all out, so doing the motions and not breathing... no can do. I just am gonna have to learn to put my foot down and not let him demand it on the regular. It'll be a special treat for him lol. I loooove when he finishes inside me, it feels so intimate, I can't give that up for ew in my mouth all the time :haha:

END OF WARNING, NO MORE SEX TALK FROM THIS LINE DOWN

For the crib issue, I plan on the nursery being their future bedroom. I plan on using a side-car cosleeper, cuz I guarantee I'll smoosh the baby if it's in the bed with me. You can say I won't, but trust me, ask anyone who's shared a bed with me, I'm the worst bedmate ever lol, I've legit kneed SO in the nuts while asleep, elbowed him in the face, etc. Anyway, after several months, baby will move to the nursery and sleep in the crib. A convertible crib is genius, I definitely will consider that. I might consider some dim moving lights or soft music while baby sleeps to sooth him/her. Maybe simulated stars? Glow in the dark ceiling? It's not moving but at least it's light. I bet I can get a moving starlight machine. 

My mom did CIO with me, and she said it took 4 days. First night I cried for hours, while she sat outside my bedroom and cried too lol. Second night was like half an hour, third night was a few minutes, fourth night I made one little whimper and then went to sleep. She would still come in if I woke up during the night and cried, it was just the going to sleep part that she made me learn to be on my own. I'm not sure if I agree with her method, but I can't deny that it worked on me. I just hate to leave a baby crying so long, lonely and afraid. I didn't have any lights, except I think a solid white nightlight, but I had a Winnie the Pooh mobile that played the theme song if I pulled it haha. I can still remember like all the words. Weird. For the first few months they coslept, with me right in the middle of the bed. My dad was terrified he'd roll on me, so he wouldn't go to sleep unless my mom had her arm between him and me, so he'd feel her arm and stop before hitting me. He never actually needed it apparently. They had a bassinet but that lasted like 2 nights lol, I hardly slept that way. I also was a serial feeder, going long bouts of drinking with like half hour breaks. I was not an underweight baby lol. Sorry that was kind of unorganized thoughts.


----------



## shaescott

J I do that overthinking thing, but it's cuz of how I was treated in high school. People actually didn't like me and looked at me weird when I spoke. Also my SO dreams about owning a challenger, lucky man! Or maybe man in debt with nice car? Mostly SO wants a hellcat in his 2002/3 Honda Odyssey with 200k miles on it. Held together with gorilla tape and he's got it to 120 on the regular engine. Never with me in the car of course. Anyway, for me the prior experience of being treated poorly has caused social anxiety, which is even worse I think when you're an extrovert. You need social interaction but you're nervous to get it. Ugh. I easily assume people don't like me or have something against me when they don't. I'm working on it though.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and J the thing Dobs is talking about is MBTI. It's a 4-part personality descriptor. 16 possibilities. I find it pretty accurate, except ENFPs are usually popular. I wasn't, I was too quirky I guess. But that's okay. We actually did the test in my psych class in high school, and the teacher was like "this is actually gonna be really accurate unlike zodiacs" and he was right. Just look it up, you can take a quiz for yours. There's several sites, if it also mentions Jung, don't worry, it's gonna give very similar results. I think there's a site called 16personalities.com ?


----------



## DobbyForever

Re nursery I do agree with Shae. I don&#8217;t know that I want to be sleep deprived/ caring for an infant and a man child and trying to get the nursery together. And I'm with Gigs. That room will become his room for as long as we live here, which is hopefully only 3-4 more years.

Re homeschool I also agree with Shae lol. I hear people all the time saying how they get so flustered and frustrated when their kids have breaks from school but they can&#8217;t get time off. I&#8217;m like woot woot I teach in the district my kid will go to so boo yah! Field trips err day! Half Moon Bay? Okay! San Francisco? Let&#8217;s go! Oakland Zoo? Woohoo!

And yes smoked semen was intentional to sound like smoked salmon :rofl: But I second J. Either take one for the team (don&#8217;t think, don&#8217;t breathe, just swallow) OR go spit it out. I always go to the bathroom post DTD anyway or even just post bj. I have zero shame when I spit it out and just tell the guy I wasn&#8217;t in the mood to swallow haha. But if you want to be more discreet you can spit it in the toilet and flush or flush then turn the sink on and spit it in there. Or just pretend you have to wash your hands. Idk. Lol I find guys are just thrilled they got a bj they don&#8217;t care if you swallow or if you consistently swallow they start taking it for granted. Or let it trickle lol.

Kit whilst (heheh) you have to move and it sucks nuts, just think how wonderful it&#8217;ll be to have a brand new house with so much more space :) Jelly.

Re horoscopes: idk cancers are apparently moody so they got me there :rofl:

Re creepy crawlies I read an interesting iflscience article the other day about why we have this irrational fear of fast moving creepy things like spiders and rats. Evidently, they used to be much bigger and much more lethal. Evolutionarily speaking, the people who were more likely to freak the eff out and run away tended to survive. So even though spiders and rats and roaches won&#8217;t kill us anymore, the instinct is still there.  Dunno if I buy that theory but I&#8217;m not a scientist so lol. But I&#8217;m with MS. SO really dislikes killing spiders as &#8220;they eat other insects that are way more harmful than they are&#8221; so we generally avoid. But gigantic ones or ones in the shower or ones like this spoiler&#8230; they gotta go

Spoiler
https://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/561/811/3b2.jpg

Peace lol I USED to think it was so weird when women in cartoons or shows shrieked and jumped on a couch until I was laying on the ground watching tv and this mouse runs across the living room. I screamed and jumped onto the nearest piece of furniture. Unfortunately, it was my brothers&#8217; toddler table and not designed to carry the weight of a 13 year old hahaha.

Shae you should totally make him take it! Just for funsies. I&#8217;m sorry about the roommate situation. :( That&#8217;s why you&#8217;re E and I&#8217;m I hehe I&#8217;d be like yes! An excuse not to have a roommate! :rofl: I made my sophomore rookie cry because I legit never came out of my room except to cook and watch like one show with her once a week (&#8220;Rock of Love&#8221; lol) so she got really depressed as she thought we were going to be bffs. Which I get it, we had a lot in common and got along well for her interview. But I explicitly said I keep to myself.

Kit no wonder I like you so much, we&#8217;re almost peas in a pod ;)

J sorry about the bfn,. I&#8217;m so baffled as well =/ Basically, ISFJ is often called The Nurturer and ENTJs are The Executives. If yu look at personality type capability, it&#8217;s a highly frowned upon match. Mostly because the ENTJ will take advantage of the ISFJ, and the ISFJ won&#8217;t do s* about it. Which is pretty much how our relationship works lol.

AFM first day back sucked. My kids pissed me off all day lol. I love them though. Little twits. I just realized they are going to have a sub two days this week (whoops) but luckily it's the same sub (literally luck I booked the same guy) for both days even though I booked one months ago and one the other week. SO's dad was in the hospital last night so he was super emo for the obvious reasons. His dad is the only sane one in his family. And he really thought his dad was going to die :( But he's pretty beat emotionally today so even though he was an ASS last night moving all my shit around (seriously, this isn't even my house anymore and he had the NERVE to call my cat's ashes clutter) I still freaking got him a costco hot dog and beer. r_r Living up to my ENTJ-ISFJ fails :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol See my reaction to seeing my first "wild mouse" was outside and I was prolly around 7 and said "aww how cute". My second that I remember was inside when I was around 14 or 15 and my reaction was "wait.. was that a mouse." And I went and got the cat and parked it where I saw the mouse scurry to. It caught the smell and I never saw another inside mouse there lol Here I saw a mouse once, did the same thing with a different cat and same deal- never saw another mouse in the house. 

* Snake talk*
Yay! I got all 3 snakes to eat frozen thawed today!

*End of Snake talk*

**SEX TALK**

I like giving BJs usually. Any guy in my past that received them was so very pleased with my ability lol My guy though enjoys them but my goodness it must take like 25 minutes to get him him off and I don't like giving them that dang much  So mostly it is foreplay the rare occasion it happens these days...

**End of SEX TALK**

I've decided to be nice and just try better fencing for now to ward off the back trespassers. I may just say screw the licencing and inch the fence out front too. I've been told by a couple long term residents that my unlicensed fence would only get my fined if it gets complaints from either neighbor left or right. I can't see either of them complaining. So I will pick up a 50ft roll every pay day and keep putting it up until it's done.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ENFPs are often the most introverted of the extroverts. So I'd love to have my own room to not have to deal with an annoying roommate, and no snoring issues to be found. But at the same time, I want a friend, and I'll get lonely. Idk. I'm probably gonna get the single. Idk if I can take that happening again. I was so happy to have my roomie and then, well.... sadly it means I have to get my own tv, as she had one that she was gonna bring. I do not have one. I would like to get a roku or something so I can watch Netflix and Hulu on a bigger screen than my phone lol. 

I'm sorry your personalities are conflicting, but if you can make it work, that's all that really matters, right?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Shae my ex bought me a $50 box thing back in like 2012 I still use. It's a blu ray DVD player with wifi so you can YouTube or Netflix or Hulu it up. But I also liked that it could take DVDs. I loved it because I like to watch tv in bed but at the time did not want to pay to have two cable hookups since my one tv was the same price as two in la

I missed a lot but now my back hurts so I'm gonna run away


----------



## StillPraying

I'm so excited over this!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170424_172859_946_opt.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cppeace

That is very cute, Still.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still how cute! We're very much a slytherin house hehe

Ugggh so in order to get the heat pad to stay I have to lay on my tummy but it's uncomfortable I can't win


----------



## Cppeace

Poor Dobs :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*CP* :happydance: on the frozen to thawed buffet!! Hi Five!

*Shae* I never bought one but there are TONS of projector type baby items for nursery/room. Some play soft music, some just display, but basically they project lit colored animals, scenery, shapes etc onto the ceiling above babies crib/bed, so they have something to watch. They either move in an aniated fashion, or go round like a clock movement.

YES ! Stand firm on the Spec. Occasion ONLY BJ finish lol. Men get SOO easily spoiled and hooked on a certain way/thing. My hubs pretty much finishes the same way - it't the only way it seems else it is a fail on the finish, or goes on for hours!
I find it annoying some days, as I would love for him to be able to finish mult ways, but honestly - I'd rather he finish at all than not and I be frustrated! Esppecially TTC...

*Cancers* yes- usually in my exper. very moody, but so are scorps, just not driven by moods other than toward the person that started it. 
Like- I don't take it out on everyone if Pissed off at something ex hub did to me. 
If mom AND ex hub peeve me the same day, I am totally civil.happy/chatty with the neighbor, store clerk etc. But for those two ...Ice Queen Bitch from Hell switch = ON! lol

*Surro Psych Test and Batsh*t Psych Analyst...*
To be a surrogate you have to have a psych eval- I had one, then me and hubby had to come in together, then I had to take the WORST test of my LIFE!!!
The MMPI...Apparently alot of police agemncies use it.
That effer was like 140 Statements or some shit of True or False only, which caused me issue in some spots cuz i would agree with half the statement but not the other half.
Like - "Sometimes when I am alone in a room, I hear voices."
So I was like hell no, False, then I would think wait...what if I am alone and the TV is on...I HEAR voices, but technically alone...No . ...it's False...I'm not like Schitzo affected...then wait...what if I am alone, but I hear a neighbor talking outside?? LOL The test made me crazy! She made me take it in a tiny room with a small desk and bright light- like a Janitor closet. I promise one statement said - When alone, I sometimes see lights that change, that others can not see."
Well this is mid test and damned if the fluorescent bulb didn't start flickering! :shock:
Then I thot - She's F*cking with meee!!!!:hissy:
OMG was losing it! 
I skipped the question, and went on, she popped her head in, and asked how I was doing, I said Good! With a smile, then told her other than the light flickering once in a while lol.... She stared at me blankly, looked at the light then said What do you mean? :huh:
Yea ,, I was paranoid as F when I left LOL.

I will say the results were totally wrong on many areas, and the MMPI repeats the SAME statements many times just worded diff. like 
- I feel as tho most people I meet like me.
-When I meet people, I don't feel as though they don't like me.
-In general, when meeting someone new, they seem to like me.
Same statement...just diff wording... WEIRD ass test, but I hope to BeJesus they are not basing our Law Enforcement in those results :rofl:

Mine came out that I had been abused intimately as a child, possibly by my father, and that I had issues with substance abuse currently, and that I was a control freak.
:saywhat: My ex hub died laughing at her!

My dad was AWESOME and would never ever! He never even spanked me, and our fam was not the kissy cuddly type, so minimal touch!
Mom was the belt beater for anything /everything!
And as of that test, and the next 8 years, I NEVER drank alcohol- hated everything- not even a New Years glass or toast! LOL.
And absolutely have never tried drugs other than current for sleep/asthma/ b/p!!
Back then I only took an Albuterol inhaler as needed ( emergent)! 
That test was so wrong on me, and she was a nut too- she kept talking to us with her eyes closed and a huge smile- I kept thinking WHAT is she ON??

Also she did lil tricks like "Sit in which ever chair you like"
And stood at the door and watched us, not followiing us into the room.
I was like I'm on to you mind bender lady!
There was a taller single wooden chair, with another about 3 ft beside it just like it, but with a cushion on the seat part, then a single arm chair, no chair very near, an office desk type chair across the room with roller wheels, adjustable seat height, then a little loveseat,, but very short, I quickly sat on that, as it was the closest and the only in the room that let us sit together!
She smiled, scribbled on her pad and left...???
I whispered to ex hubs how weird she was, and we giggled, then whispered that we both knew everything was a test.
She left us alone for like 5 mins.
Then she came in, sat at the roller chair, and made notes on a legal pad the next TEN mins without speaking. When she was done, she looked at me , and I was checking out all the diff books, games plants etc on her bookcase, trying to look relaxed, while ex hubs, tried to figure a way to look comfy in a couch where you butt was lower than your knees, and he is long legged LOL.

She asked me J...What are you looking at? I said Oh, just the things on your book shelf ( don't give her an opening) then she said Specifically WHAT item?
I quickly weighed what she would think- as there were very random items, even a Barbie doll in minimal clothing! I said Oh , the vase...I noticed it looks like it had flowers in it before...- she said What makes you say that?
(I thought damn, cornered!) I said Well, it's a clear vase and there's some dead leaves in the water...
( she pounced) What about the water??? DO you think It should be emptied, or left half full? ( [-X Oh No NO sista NOT fallin for half full/ half empty question! lol)

I shrugged , turned to her , smiled and said well, I suppose it would depend on whether or not you plan to put any more flowers in there ( pleasant smile again from me).
OMG it was soo cray cray. Years later I needed a copy of that to apply to be a surro at an agency in Cali- she gave me the HARDEST time cuz she said it technically belonged to the last surro parents since they paid her!!
I had them call her to say it was OK. I showed up at her office the next day, and apparently it was closed- no one answered the door, so I hear a loud hum, go around back, and they are having the carpets pro cleaned...
I stick my head in the door and there she is! I knocked lightly, she turned with a smile, which dropped as soon as she saw me LOL.
She legit circled the room putting furniture btwn us everytime I took a step WTF???
Paranoid MUCH??
She then gave several disclaimers, asking me not to read what was in there as it may cause negative psychological impact???WTH??
I told her, the twins' parents told me a long time ago what you wrote, what matters is you found me sane, trustworthy, reliable and competent to be a surrogate, and I have done so once already.
Then she handed me the envelope, which I went RIGHT to my car and READ lol.
She was batsh*t!


----------



## DobbyForever

I just can't believe I hurt my back carrying in a case of beer. I carry beer in every week :cry:

J that test wtf omg that light thing would kill me 

Oh Shae forgot my mom had my brother and me in a bassinet then at some point coslept for a bit before graduating us to our own beds. I'm thinking if getting that gracco bassinet that flips over into a changer. But idk since diaper changing at night would probably happen in the nursery anyway


----------



## JLM73

had to USE the bathroom earlier, and FML wiped and red/pink on TP:roll:
Seems like this happens everytime I post I am due or a day past AF lol

*Dobber* LMFAO at your Spider Spoiler- was expecting huge hairy and eyeballs up close but that was so much better!
And uh not cool on calling Kitty's :cat: ashes clutter! RUDE!
and ISFJ or NOT...PLEeeeeese tell me he did not bring dead chick's ashes to YOUR house....
(aside from what's in the tattoo)

*Shae-D* Sorry about the roomie bale out!
I personally NEVER wanted to share housing with anyone other than my other halves...Roomie situations can get ugly and then you are stuck with them for a bit still, or they bale on you later etc! 
I also HUGE on privacy! I do NOT like ppl all up in my bubble! Nor in my things when I am not around. I woulda been like Dobs or like owning a hermit crab- When I come outta my room (shell) we can hang, talk, eat together, If I'm in mmy room/shell...leave me the hell alone unless you are bleeding badly or the building is on fire! I graduated H.S. at 17, so I was still living with folks, Started College in January, still in parents house as I went local on college since Dad refused my scholarship to Duke ( still have The Bitters on that one...)
AT 19 I started my purchase of a Townhome just a few miles from my parents' home. I never saw a point renting- as I could never own the place, and the TH was perfect close to parents, school, work, it was 1300sf 2 bed 2.5 baths with a small fenced yard, and MINE! lol Met hubs #1 about 6 months later, and we were constantly working together then living there together- so he was my first roomie kinda!

Yea this LG POS phone i HATE it's an inbetweener till I can afford the one I want, the camera stopped working! So I got another from the app store, and it sucked, this is the 3rd I am trying from app store it is much easier than the last, but somehow has made my flash like 3x's as powerful ! So ANY pic I use flash on is washed out as hell!...App #4 in near future...

Also, all ya need ia a nightlight and one of those changing pads similar to what's in baby bags:thumbup:
TRUST ....you will be like these commercials soon!:
https://youtu.be/ZMhHzucl9lI
https://youtu.be/1jSHzYS9V88
https://youtu.be/ePxUQ0nurSU
https://youtu.be/ewuOF2wqb6s
https://youtu.be/d1MWLXDxh70

*and one about dad's and first kids LOL
https://youtu.be/WypekECQUFE*


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry J :hugs: are you and hubby going to look into any fertility testing? I know it's super expensive:neutral:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol J tbh I just didn't ask. Decided don't ask don't tell. It's different now because he does pay rent and he is fully moved in. I would be pissed if I moved in with him and couldn't bring my cat's ashes. So I figure she's around somewhere but as long as idk then idc. Alternatively she may actually be stored in one of his bikes outside but Idk. Ignorance is bliss

So I have iced, heated, and SO massaged it and it still hurts like a mofo. Unamused. Tylenol never helps but I may talk one just to know I did.

J I agree with Still. Drag hubs to the clinic or get an otc check. You said it's been a hot minute since he fathered a kid, so I'd get his sperm checked just to be safe.

And yeah that pic prob didn't need a spoiler it was more comedic than terrifying lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Stills that outfit is so cute!! <3!

All this BJ talk makes me laugh, I like giving them but hubby says they are too impersonal and tells me not to give him any, but I know it's not that I'm crap at them because I could make a guy cum really quick when I gave them (I might be shit now because of lack of practice though :haha: ) I love my husband but I get frustrated at our sex life (or lack of it) he just has no sex drive, he enjoys it when we do it but is happy with a once a fortnight type schedule, where as I would be more inclined towards a once a day type of schedule :rofl: 

J I'm actually quite jealous because I'd love a psycho analysis, I think people would think I was nuts XD I want to see just how crazy I am :haha:


----------



## Twag

Spiders hell no and as irrational as that may be I just have the worst fear since I was a young child and woke up with one on my face - my heart races, I cannot move, I am in total panic mode!! Daddy long legs are flying spiders yuk!
I am no fear of any other animal :nope: 

Personality test I just did it and apparently I am an IFSJ -A/-T which is a defender! and zodiac I am an aries and quite a typical one!

Nursery - I co-slept/sleep with Izzy for half the night as she is yet to sleep through the night :dohh: I cannot do CIO I just can't but I don't judge those that do! you have to do what works for you! and I still bfeed Izzy she is showing no signs of giving up either :shrug: no problem

J sorry about the BFN :(

BJ's I actually find I get a sore jaw lol my DH takes ages!! :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Spiders are still more rational than my phobia by the way... I have a phobia of sand. I've never stepped foot in it. Even as a small child my mum would plonk me on a towel in the middle of the beach and she knew that I would not move because I would not touch the sand. I hate sand XD


----------



## Twag

So no beach holidays for you then :wacko: is it the texture?

I try to be brave in front of the children as I do not want them to catch the fear from me - but just thinking of them makes me start to feel anxious :wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah we're personality type buddies! Apparently 12% of the population is isfj

Kit also curious about sand I freaking love sand. Warm sand, wet sand... just Nkrumah sand in your food r_r. Lol little rascals when they put cat litter in the sandwich :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

I can walk on it in wellies I just can't have it on my skin, I'm not really sure what my problem is, I just really can't stand sand XD 

Apparently only 1% of the population has my personality type :rofl: no wonder I have zero real friends :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww it just makes you unique :). I don't have real friends. I'm looking at my baby shower rsvp list like that's cool.


----------



## Twag

I don't really have any real friends either :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Sploodge makes me gag. Sincerely. Last time I attempted the oral finale, I came extremely close to throwing up on hubs. I love to make him happy, but that one thing. Just finishing....no dice. I think it's a consistency/temperature thing, not so much taste. So any way to get past that, ladies, share your tips.

Had another ob check today. Dr is not too optimistic that I will succeed at a vbac due to the size of baby :( he said he can do a sweep as early as next week, but I'm afraid starting things early is going to send me down a road destined for failure. But if I go to due date, I may end up with a humungous baby that can't exit. But if i have another PROM situation, and my body isn't ready, I'm back where I was the first time...

What would you all do? I'm leaning towards just going as planned, which is doing nothing...

J, get hubby a store test for sperm count. I knkw it doesn't measure quality but at least no more questioning if he secretly got the snip or something.


----------



## gigglebox

Uggghhh I HATE sand! Ok, i can walk on it but I hate how it sticks to everything and weeks after returning from the beach i still find it all up ib my car, bags, shoes, etc. and it burns your feet in the sun. And I hate the feel of wet sand stuck to me. I mean I'll deal with it, but I really don't like taking Des to the beach (although he loves it).

I'mma have to go find this test now.


----------



## gigglebox

Verdict is ISFP, with sensing vs. intuition being almost the same (1% difference). Whatever that means.


----------



## Fern81

Omw gigs I'm with you I HATE giving bjs. Love sand though. Can't believe your lil Levin is almost here! I would wait and do a trial of labour.
So I self-medicated with left over progesterone for 5 days ((provera ) and have successfully kickstarted AF today, great timing after getting waxed yesterday.


----------



## StillPraying

Fern why did you want to kickstart AF? just curious lol

Gigs, I think I'd lean to doing nothing. If you do get a sweep, and your body isn't ready, then you might not progress and wind up with a csection anyway. If you wait and then he winds up being too big, at least you know you tried. but lol at sploodge....hahahaha.

Kitty that's a funny phobia...sand...lol you would have hated life if you had to train with us and LIVE in the sand for training. it was awful.

I don't think most phobias are rational. It's kind of something you cant really help, and a lot of the time there isn't even a reason behind it. 

Also I don't have friends. I have coworkers, and I have 2 close friends that live far away from me. As in across the continent away from me. One of which is hoping to conceive baby #2. I died laughing because she went and bought a digi, then took it immediately after CHUGGING water:rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

BJ thing was just practise for me I'm afraid. He finishes almost every time (means I don't need to worry about sex right now) and finds it hurtful if I spit. It's my choice to let him finish or not though.

I like sand to look at and sit on with a blanket, but I don't want it on my skin, wet or dry. It's not pleasant and the dry is especially horrible and impossible to get rid of.

Gonna look up this test...

Gigs, my leaning on it would probably be to wait and see - worst case, you have a go and end up with a section. Nothing lost, really. Huge babies are birthed all the time and scans can be wrong. I don't think I'd bother with a sweep so early - I was offered one today and didn't take it (partly because I don't particularly want to have him this week as the kids are away and I'm having a great time sleeping :haha: ) because for me it's still a bit early at 40+2!


----------



## DobbyForever

I love being buried in sand and turned into a mermaid. It's like a hot stone massage but with tiny stones. All fun and games until it gets in the vajay :)

Gigs I second MS. I would likely wait it out and see then csection if he's too big.

This is hostage lady released from Egypt makes me wonder how campn is doing


----------



## M&S+Bump

My personality type is ISTP-T apparently.

97% introvert - blimey!

Observing, thinking, prospecting, turbulent. No half measures :haha: all sliders were well over to one side or another. Which would be accurate..


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- So sorry to hear about your pup. :( That's so tough. :(

BJ's...yeah, I don't "suck" at 'em. Pun intended. I give a mean hummer. Lol.

Jez- "hello my old friend"...now when I check my ass for hemmies, I'm going to have Simon & Garfunkel's intro to "Sound of Silence" in my head...:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

After three days of b*ing and threatening to pull my registry, they finally honored their glitch. Ffs. And now Groupon won't refund me after I never received my service. F*ing a. These people are pissing me off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Still at the digi plus water. Ahh the blissful ignorance.

Fern agreed curious minds want to know. Also sorry. I hate that feeling. I usually wait until the last days of AF and then get it done hehe

Gigs sensing when people rely heavily on personal experience where intuitive people are more analytical of data and patterns. So when you process info do you tend to filter it based on your experiences or do you look at it more deeply and logically. If that makes sense. So having such a small difference could mean you either do both simultaneously or sometimes do one and sometimes the other.


----------



## shaescott

Like everyone else has asked, Fern, why did you want AF? Do you want to start TTC again?

Still lol on the digi and chugging

Dobs what happened with the registry and Groupon?

It seems like everyone on here is an introvert. Very interesting. Idk how common my personality type is, but I know you don't have to be the same type to be friends, and often people of the same type clash and don't get along. I don't really have friends either. I have acquaintances, I have SO, and there's like one coworker who's really nice and easy to talk to and doesn't judge me all the time like most people do. She's cool, I'd say she's a friend. Not a best friend though. 

I have a love-hate relationship with sand. I think it's fun to be buried in, and it's okay while at the beach cuz it washes off in the water but... I HATE when sand is on me when I leave. In my hair, in my bathing suit, etc. Drives me crazy. Also I hate when it's too hot to walk on or it gets on my towel. 

So I had night sweats again from my nap just now. Very odd. I did have a bit of a scary dream but tbh I wasn't scared in it, not nearly as much as I should've been at least. I was kinda like "eh I'll be fine" and I was. So I don't think that caused the sweats. It's also cold again today, so that's out. Ugh I hate them so much. They soak everything from my bra to my hoodie. Gotta start taking it off before napping.


----------



## DobbyForever

I was just annoyed with them. My mom bought my crib the other day, so I decided I wanted to go ahead and buy all the bedding and stuff to go with. Especially since they are having the 15% off deal right now. When I went on my iPad to order it, it said the item was on sale for $20 less. I was like sweet sale on a sale! But then when I clicked to buy it, it was full price! So I called customer service, and the woman basically called me a liar. So I emailed them and was like wtf you price match and won't honor your own computer glitch? Got the same run around. So I sent screenshots of both my iPad and Google search saying it was on sale. They told me they didn't care. At which point, I was done. So I sent an email reminding them how much money I have spent there in the last two years and that as a first time mom I'll be clearing out my registry (buying everything). But if they wanted to dick around over $20 then I would take my registry list and register somewhere else/ talk mad shit. They still didn't care, so i just emailed back ok just to clarify you are not going to honor the iPad price because I'm going to go register elsewhere tonight if that's the case. Lo and behold, next email is a sincere apology and a $45 promo code for pissing me off lol. I wasn't asking for extra money, just that they honor the price they were displaying. But the sheer fact they just didn't give a f* and I'm not going to sue them for false advertisement over $20. I was PISSED. But I'm happy now because I got to use the 15% coupon and the don't hate us money. So I bought a changing pad, changing pad cover, mobile, and the bedding set. It's all overpriced, but I figured one kid I want his nursery to be perfection.

Groupon I bought a thing and the people never provided the service. I was told I'd be issued a refund, but the company went radio silent. So I reached out to Groupon because if I cancel payment it was technically to them. And after a month of trying to clarify crap, they say too bad we're not refunding your money. I ended up having to pay three times as much to get it done in time. So I'm sure as hell not paying for a service I never received.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dang Shae. Idk. Is it worth mentioning to mom or your pcp? That seems so odd to me that you'd be having such extreme sweats given the weather and not being sick and what not. :(

Lol everyone clashes with me. I've been burned by too many friends so I'm wary of everyone. I feel like every relationship has an expiration date. But Shae that is an interesting observation that we're heavily introverts. I know I'd rather come type on my computer and talk to you ladies than go out and talk to my irl friends. Correction: friend.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae did you ask your mom? That sounds like a health concern to me...it can mean hormone issues, but could also (less likely) be heart issues. 

Dobs that makes sense, as I over analyze everything from every angle. I can't even make a choice during restaurant outings. It takes me forever to choose anything. Same thing happened with my wedding dress--I came down to two choices and could not choose. Somehow I picked one and to this day I still question that choice.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't think it's any coincidence that introverts end up on forums like this. I know I prefer coming here and observing the conversation without any pressure to take part if I don't want to, dipping in and out at will, while still knowing I have the unquestioning support if I should need it. People in real life have this irritating habit of wanting to call you and talk to you face to face, whether you want them to or not. Or not leaving when you'd like them to :haha:

I have a best friend who I don't see for months at a time even though she works for me and lives round the corner. I have employees. DH and his family, who all know and respect that I don't often do family functions or parties or visiting, and if I do, I might disappear in the middle of if to go and sit in a silent room somewhere. DH's brother came round the other day when it was just me in, I hadn't locked the door so he just walked in when no-one answered the doorbell (they do that - all family houses are free to enter if the door is unlocked) I didn't even get out of bed, just shouted down that it was just me in, DH was away. He made himself a cup of tea and a sandwich, ate them and then went away.

I don't know how people have the time and energy for multiple friends.

I can smell cinnamon buns, when I know for a fact that the only ones we have are frozen and in the freezer, and there are no other bakery goods or even anything cinnamon flavoured anywhere near. It's driving me insane. I now want to go cook the frozen ones but it's 2.45am and I really should at least attempt to sleep.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS lol omg I want cinnamon buns! Drool. I'm having food aversions and hating all my healthy food, but now is not the time to fall off the wagon. My stupid GD test is next week r_r

Sneezing again but stupid sudafed is not working this time and my allergy needs have certizine or whatever that's cat b and SO and I were not about it when it said analyze risk to benefit. Pass.


----------



## Cppeace

Random and no one has really mentioned it but anyone really into bicycles or adult trikes? I'm looking at getting an older trike and know very little about bikes or trikes and just want to make sure it's a decent trike for me. It's a good deal so really just curious about if it will a decent one. 
It's an older(late 80-early 90s) Bridgestone Wagon double basket trike.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk poop about bikes, sorry :(


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh sorry cp my knowledge of bikes is incredibly limited as well :(

I will just say that I don't know what kind of grape fruits my ticker thinks people grow but I've never seen one that is a foot long XD my baby is supposed to be a foot long and also the size of a grapefruit, am I missing something like some sort of mega grapefruit?? :rofl:


----------



## Fern81

Ok lol I should have clarified. I want to get regular cycles asap because we want to do FET in August or Sept. My dr only does FET with a normal cycle iow, ovulation etc. So I wanted to start getting AF again which will give my body about 3-4 months to normalise. I hope.

Btw I always test as extrovert on those tests but irl people make me anxious. :shrug:


----------



## Fern81

Kitty haha I agree the fruit tickers had me so confused! Huge tomatoes etc lol


----------



## shaescott

Fern you could be an extrovert with anxiety. That's how I am. I'll start convos with random strangers, but I'll never see them again. Coworkers, I get nervous sometimes, that they'll judge me or something. In high school everyone constantly judged me, and it's definitely hurt my ability to socialize without getting anxious. 

Dobs ugh that sounds like a mess. What jerks. Companies make me so mad sometimes. 

Fern ah that makes sense. 

Those fruit tickers confuse me too. 

On the night sweats... I always get them before AF, it's like my body telling me AF is coming soon. I generally get them for 3 days then 1 day off then I get AF. But it seems like I'm too early in my cycle for AF, given my cycle history.


----------



## wookie130

I am a total introvert...in fact, I'd say that I clearly have social anxiety, and I'm an avid homebody. I too am a Cancer! I am extroverted around people I'm comfortable with (i.e. my DH, and my parents, and perhaps some of my friends/co-workers at school), but otherwise, I like to just be at home, on BnB, commiserating with you people. LOL!

Dobs- That shopping experienced sucked. I hate dealing with stuff like that. But you're right...your little prince deserves an awesome nursery, so it's worth the hassle and expense!

Fern- Are you exclusively breastfeeding? I don't know how you feel about this, but would you consider trying to combi-feed breastmilk AND formula? If you were to bf less, your cycle could return more quickly. If you were to switch to formula exclusively, that would probably accelerate AF's return even more. But, obviously that's a major decision, and you have to weigh what is more important to you...that your baby gets the benefits of breastmilk, or if your baby gets the opportunity for a sibling. It's just something to think about, as bf'ing is often what holds a woman's cycle off during the post-partum stage. After my c-sections, my AF returned literally 30 days after my lochea stopped...but keep in mind that I formula fed both of my children, so there's that.


----------



## Twag

Fern - I breastfed both of mine and I still do Izzy and my AF returned after 6 months with my son right back to normal and Izzy it returned almost immediately and back to normal so breastfeeding doesn't always stop your cycles from returning back to normal :shrug:

I just wanted to put that side out there - obviously Fern it is your choice how you feed your baby


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kitty, maybe she's a foot long from head to toe but curled up the size of a grapefruit? :shrug: Who knows.

Cp I only know about bikes that have engines attached to them, sorry. If it was made by Yamaha and had 650cc's then I could maybe comment. It looks cool though.

Introvert/extrovert is not actually about how you act around people - I can be very loud and bubbly if the mood takes me, even with complete strangers. An introvert is someone who takes their energy from being alone - so being with people, even ones I know and like, drains me completely and I have to go for quiet time. An extrovert gets their energy from others - they're not necessarily any good with strangers, but will spend all day with friends or family and end up happy and energised for it.


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s it's interesting what you say about introvert/extroverts because by your description I'm an extrovert! I love talking to my family and get really sad and depressed being lonely but I have so much social anxiety due to my form of autism I struggle to interact with people...


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the feedback re breastfeeding. Unfortunately I have almost no milk (I think due to breast surgery I had at age 19) in fact when I tried to EBF my son got very dehydrated on day 2 already. I did combo feeding for a few weeks after but now he's exclusively on formula. I wanted to EBF but it was impossible :( even if I pump now I only get about 20ml so it's not really worth it. Despite formula feeding, I've had no signs of AF returning that's why I decided to try and kick start my cycles. I'll be bbt'ing as well from now on and fx everything goes back to normal soon!


----------



## Fern81

Interesting re extrovert /introvert and social anxiety. I was bullied a lot in high school and have a lot of social anxiety but for some reason love chatting to people, even strangers. My dh tests as an introvert but he doesn't have any problems with anxiety, ever. Most people irritate him though and he prefers to spend time on his own.


----------



## Fern81

For your viewing pleasure :)
 



Attached Files:







20170423_092615.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww fern!!! Look at his little face!!! He's so cute!


----------



## Twag

Fern hope your cycles return properly for your FET :hugs:

Aww he is super cute


----------



## FutureMrs

Aw Fern he is beautiful! Hows everyone feeling!? Was going to try to finish work next friday but man I am burnt out.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww fern he has the cutest chunky cheeks! How adorable!

Shae, I'd still ask. Those seem like some intense sweats.

No idea on bikes, sorry :/ 

Afm...i have a new pain that starts in my right hip and radiates down my thigh, making it hard/painful to walk. So fun!

In positive news, I discovered last night my goose hatched her first egg <3 the gosling is so adorable. I'm hoping we get at least 3-4 total but not expecting more than that as they looked very questionable last time i candled the 7 in there (on Friday). Fx.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs yay for a gosling (My phone apparently doesn't think that's a word) I hope you get a few more :)

Fern he's adorable! I hope your cycles sort themselves quickly. 

Shae I get intense sweats like that (when not pg) usually around O time, and then during AF....never considered it to be a big deal, I assumed it was hormones lol my period app even had night sweats (or sleep sweats lol) as a symptom you could annotate. If it's concerning to you id at least just ask your mom if she thinks it's an issue.

MS how are you feeling? 40+3 now right?


----------



## shaescott

Fern then you're just like me in that respect! Extroverted with social anxiety. Mine is due to the exact same thing! It sucks, tbh. The social anxiety I mean. Also your DS is so precious :)

Kitty aw I'm sorry about the autism causing anxiety. I've noticed people with autism usually have trouble with social interaction. It must suck.


----------



## gigglebox

Still...wtf with that ticker lol


----------



## shaescott

Maybe it means the size of a newborn's fist combined with an adult fist?


----------



## gigglebox

Annnnd I found 3 dead goslings in the nest. Awesome week so far.


----------



## Cppeace

It was a long shot but figured I'd ask...
Sorry about the gosling losses Gigs, that stinks.
Fern those cutie chubby cheeks are priceless.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup, 40+3 - I'm getting to that annoying stage where every BH is over-analysed - did that hurt? Is this the start? Nope. Not that I seriously expect anything to happen at all til some time next week.

In general, I'm knackered - I was supposed to get a B12 injection yesterday but they messed up my prescription at the doctors' and apparently without a correct prescription, I couldn't get the injection administered - even though I had the drugs in my bag &#128530; So I sat at the clinic for two hours waiting, only to be told that I wasn't getting it and they'll phone me with a new appointment. Unimpressed.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh m+s not cool! I'm sorry they messed you about!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh m&s that sucks! So they won't let you administer it to yourself? They do that here. I was misdiagnosed as having a severe b12 deficiency for a week...had to give myself daily shots. Turned out they messed up my labs and I actually had nothing wrong with me :roll: that was the same week I was misdiagnosed with celiacs.

Sorry you're getting to the really unbearable stage :( the end can be so brutal. The only reason I'm not there is because I'm in a weird headspace with grieving the dog. I was so ready to not be pregnant anymore before his health took a decline. I'm getting back there though, especially with all these new aches and pains, and my severe pregnant waddle :haha: 

Starting to feel like a bad mom, too. I'm so fucking lazy. I feel bad for hubby, he's doing everything around here.

Here's a bump shot from today. I am getting swollen again which I'm not so thrilled about!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1061.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nope, not to self-administer - what I've been given is like little capsules that slot into a needle, but no needles themselves.

The confusion has come from my midwife requesting a one-off shot, and my GP somehow taking this to mean 3x a week for the first week, then a shot every two months &#128530; I did ask them that since everyone agrees, can I not just get the one at least and then we can sort it out afterwards but that's a no, apparently.

My sis-in-law is a registered nurse and could have done it for me but she lives a couple of hours' drive away now!

The waddle stage is so sexy :haha: Yup. I'm terrified of the prospect of a newborn but for the first time ever, I'm so done being pregnant. No doubt as soon as he's out I'll cry for weeks wishing the pregnancy had lasted longer - but right now, I've had enough.


----------



## shaescott

Aw gigs look at that bump! It's so cute! I feel like if I say it's big it'll be taken as an offensive thing, but I personally think that big baby bumps are super adorable. And since you're like 2 weeks away from giving birth, that's how it's gonna look. So cute! Sorry about the misdiagnoses as well. That's awful.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs you do look lovely!! Perfect bump :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Y&#8217;all were chatty.

Fern awwww! He&#8217;s so cute!!! I do hope your cycles regulate soon so you can get TTC again :) Sorry about the milk supply. You gave it your best go. :hugs:

Gigs I&#8217;m so sorry about the goslings :( Also do not feel bad. That&#8217;s what partners are for. Sometimes, you just gotta lean on him. I also think you look gorgeous even if you don&#8217;t think so.

Shae I agree with Gigs, I would ask anyway

MS ugh so sorry about that :(

I&#8217;m bubbly and can keep a convo going, but I would NEVER approach anybody. I&#8217;m definitely a talk only when talked to person. People tell me they would never guess I&#8217;m an introvert, and I just laugh. I&#8217;m that kid at the party sitting in the corner feeling awkward and depressed. But I usually just avoid party invitations unless I know I&#8217;m going with an extrovert friend who will force me to be social.

I&#8217;m super into family. I could spend all day, every day with them. I just have no need to be around others. But that&#8217;s more cultural than anything. My mom was raised family first, and she raised my older brother and me that way. 

So my crib was delivered in a box. I&#8217;m not amused. I wanted them to install it, so now I have to call and bug the crap out of them. I know some people are into putting it together themselves, I am not that person. I also didn't get to finish my sub plans because a kid in my class stole $30 from his friend and wouldn't fess up.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh dibs you're really having no luck at the moment are you!

So I just looked at the cost of carpeting the new house, on top of everything it's £3000 to carpet the 3 bedrooms lounge landing and hall!! And that's with basic carpet not even posh stuff!!


----------



## DobbyForever

And of course now my other brother wants me to read his essay. :cry:

Carpet is ridiculous which makes me sad I didn't take better care of mine. It's either going to drive the price down or I'll have to redo it when I sell.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs were they supposed to set it up for you? I'd be so annoyed too. 

Kitty carpet is so expensive, and it doesn't even last! Are you considering any other options?

Gigs love the bump but so sorry about the goslings:cry:

MS omg that is so annoying about that shot! Like seriously? 

Funny update about my friend with the digi. She's 3 days late, so I convinced her to go get a wally. She took it and sent it to me at the 3min mark and says "its negative, only one line is dark" :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0207_opt.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Cppeace

lol too used to opks


----------



## StillPraying

Cppeace said:


> lol too used to opks

Shes never used an opk lmao


----------



## Cppeace

lol wow ok then


----------



## StillPraying

She saw the pic on the box and thought it had to be 2 dark lines lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Still my bff was like that with my squinters. She was like that's negative. I asked how many lines she saw, and she said two but it doesn't count the second one was too faint :rofl: not too long later she had to take a frer because she was a week late. She sent me a pic of the instructions where it says no matter how faint saying ooooo I see what you mean now :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Lol still I guess she's pregnant then haha!

I asked my mom about the night sweats, and she didn't seem even remotely concerned. Figured it was just hormone fluctuations.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad to hear that. That stinks though :(. Hopefully they ease up soon


----------



## gigglebox

Omg still! Lol! So did you break the news to her? What did she say?!

Too funny, i was literally, not but 5 minutes ago, looking at my positive tests haha. Haven't pulled those out in months! I got a momentary feeling of excitment, like that excitement from when you first take them and the line pops up. Can't believe i'm on the verge of popping that second line out!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Gigs! That's so sweet :). 2w2 til due! Ahhhh


----------



## StillPraying

I was like OMG THERE'S 2 LINES! And she says yes. But only one dark one :rofl: so I explained it to her and she's like "are you sure?!" Hahaha then she says "well you're the expert so I trust you" it's truly amazing how much we ttc people know about tests and everything. She has a 3 year old little girl but she never took a test...she was on ship and started getting dizzy and threw up. So she went yo the corpsman thinking it was sea sickness. Corpsman made her pee in a cup before they'd give her meds...and she was prego! So she's never had to take a pregnancy test herself.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo interesting. So weird to remember that most people don't pee obsessively on sticks. I can't even imagine the thousands if tests I peed on in the last year. Congrats to her!


----------



## shaescott

lol I feel like some personality types are more likely to be obsessive over TTC even before it becomes LTTTC. Once it's LTTTC, I think most women would become at least a bit obsessive. I'm such a curious person, and I love knowing things. If I can get more meaningful info, or even silly info I want to know, I'm happy about that. And if I am presented with the option of "to know or not to know" I always want to know. If I don't know there's something to find out that can be found out, and it'll hurt me to find out, I'd rather not know. But as soon as I know that there's something to know, I wanna know it, because it's worse for me to lie there wondering what horrible thing it could be. I hate when I know there's a surprise someone is doing/did for me and they won't tell me even though they can, I hate that period of not knowing. If nobody tells me there's a surprise, and then they surprise me, I love that. But if I have the ability to find out more, I wanna know all the things I could know more about. 

Sorry for the repetitive and poorly written essay lol, I hope I made a little sense. I think some people obsess over TTC stuff due to different reasons than others do, but it's likely a few main common traits. Probably mostly curiosity, lack of patience, and others. 

Dobs I'm bubbly AND enjoy starting conversations. I was speaking in full length, complete, coherent sentences at 18 months, and I pretty much never stopped. For comparison, my sister was over 2 years old when she did. I absolutely love talking to nice strangers. I'm that weird girl in the elevator at the airport who's randomly talking about your child's stroller etc.


----------



## wookie130

Still, that's hilarious about your friend and her test!!! I'd probably just keep giving her a hard time...like, "Now, just because you don't have a bump yet, doesn't mean you're not pregnant," and so on. LOL!!! :rofl: Congrats to her, though!

Fern- Yeah, the same thing happened to me with bfing...I just didn't have any milk. Both of my kids were fed exclusively on formula too because of that issue. You know, have you asked your healthcare professional about possible doing a round of birth control pills? Sometimes, that can jumpstart your cycles. Perhaps just ask about it, and see what she/he thinks. If you'd like a more natural solution, perhaps look into using essential oils or supplements that may regulate your hormones...I used a really nice roll-on that contained clary sage, among some other things prior to this pregnancy. Just something else to consider.

M&S- That sucks about your injection! I hope it all gets sorted... I don't blame you for wanting to be done at this point with your pregnancy. I get to about 30 weeks, and I'm MORE than ready to be done, and each week becomes more miserable for me. I just was very uncomfortable with both my other kids, and teaching was difficult (my job as a special ed. teacher is pretty physical), and with my son, it was a VERY HOT summer (it was in the 90's and lower 100's F here in Iowa at the time), and I was just fed up with it all, and wanted that baby here. Now that I'm a little bit pregnant (lol), and starting to feel semi-human again after all the first tri weirdness, I'm enjoying it a bit more...this is the final baby, and I'm going to do my best to relish it more this time, I think.

Gigs- Life is handing you some serious lemons, honey. :hugs: Saying goodbye to our precious pets is so difficult...they are truly our family, and it's such a heartache. I'm sorry to read that 3 of the goslings are gone as well. That's awful! :hugs: I pray that baby does come soon...you need some joy right now.

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow...last night, I was laying down with my daughter, and I kind of wonder if I didn't feel the first flutters from baby. I'm not sure that it wasn't a fart bubble or something, but that's kind of what the first movements are like - they kind of keep you guessing for a while.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, I think instincts are almost always right. If it felt more flutter than fart, it probably was <3 and with it being #3, 11 weeks isn't unreasonable at all. So neat! The first flutters are the best. Thanks for the kind words; we still have 3 eggs in the nest so here's to hoping they make it. Unfortunately the three that died were her iwn offspring :( the last three were given to me and ones I purchased of a different breed. Once they start hatching I'll remove them and hope they do ok, then will put them back when they seem strong enough.

Still, I often wonder if my SIL, who didn't know she was pregnant until 7-8 weeks, just misread her test at 4 weeks (or she just took it too early). She told me it was negative but I wish I had asked for a picture!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for all the kind comments about my son :) I just love him to bits and want to eat his cheeks up lol.

Can't wait for the new babies to be born! I hope everyone updates during labour :)


----------



## JLM73

Just a quick pop in - AF arrived - tho questionable as a very light bleed /heavy spotting 14/15 dpo from 2nd dip, mixed with cm.
FF never changed my suspected O date from the cd 13 dip which is my norm O day, so that made FF list it as a 20 day LP!! I am always a 1 day LP, so that would make me like a week late...
I'm had heavier bleed overnight, and this morning, and passing lots of lovely dark black "tissue" looking pieces?? and smaller clots. 
The tissue type pieces are like 2-3 inches long and blask looking ( very dark dark red).
Sooo...I'm assuming the cd 13 O was likely right and it was a chemical , as the few verrrry faints I saw were in that time frame, and poss late implant ...who knows 
:shrug:

I won't be oredering Clomid again till after hubby goes for his urology appt, and even then not sure he will be able to get any semen checks thru a uro- pretty sure it has to be a fertility doc, and his insur doesn't cover any fertility stuff bleh...
I plan to :ninja: and sneak one of those cvs spermy kits hehe
He said long ago he would do one, but he surely has not gone out to get one in the last 6 months, but went and bought fertility supps for himself no prob, which cost MORE than the sperm count test...:roll:

If I tell him in advance I am gonna do the kit, he will just stress the F out and NEVER finish = avoidance lol

So usually I am the keeper of the man goo post :sex: ( in a specimen cup)so I can insert it with the soft cup, so no biggie for me to get the minuscule amt I need to do the sperm test.

Off to shuffle MANY dogs lol- only the one female got bred, my male obsessed over her even tho separated, and never bothered to get to the other 2 girls, and when I took them to the owner of the same male I used for beauty, he tried and they were both brats and snapped at him/ran off- as allll they wanted was me to pick them up :dohh: Bah, so they are out, and the 4th never came in heat:shrug:
I have one last tri this wknd with the Black/Tan chi with a diff male who is more like her- playful, super active, and FAST lol, and the chase makes him try harder :rofl: so hopefully that works, if not. I at least start out with 1 litter, and can decide my mommy/pup setup.
She's due mid June, and the rest won't come back in heat until late oct/early nov


----------



## StillPraying

J sorry about AF :( I hope you can sneaky test hubs goo so you can at least determine if that's a factor! Its amazing that most insurance doesn't cover the fertility stuff. Good luck with the dogs!

Gigs she probably did misread the test lol or took it after chugging water like my friend did haha. She took a digi this morning :happydance: Pretty crazy, but they're being stationed in Korea this June, so her baby will be born in Korea! Keeping my fx for your next round of gosling eggs!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry about AF J and yeah sounds possible chemical to me too. Supposedly more fertile the month after one so good luck hon.


----------



## FutureMrs

Had my first pelvic exam today, 2cm dilated and 50% effaced! Not sure if that means much but atleast it's some progress!


----------



## shaescott

Future ahhh you're getting so close! (Weeks wise)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I believe 2cm/50% is pretty good for a first timer at 38 weeks. 

I'm sure I didn't start effacing til in labour with all mine, although they don't usually check here beforehand unless you opt for a sweep.


----------



## kittykat7210

J I'm sorry that AF showed :( hopefully you can get hubby to test his spermies (even unwittingly :haha:) 

Future it sounds really promising!! Do you think you will go into labour earlier than 40* weeks? Edited for number mistake 

As for me I finally caught Evie kicking on camera, there's a video if any of you want to see it, not that it's very interesting for anyone but me :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&persist_app=1&noapp=1&v=uyCnTQDa30Y


----------



## StillPraying

I hope future goes into labor before 49 weeks kitty :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Aww kitty the video was so cute lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I pushed the wrong number :( :rofl: I don't wish 49 weeks on anyone!!


----------



## shaescott

J I'm sorry about the possible chemical. It definitely sounds like one to me, with the clots and all. 

Kitty ahhhh I gotta watch it, I love seeing babies kick!


----------



## StillPraying

Future I don't remember what % effaced I was with dd1, but I was 2cm dialated at 38 weeks :) I only went 2 days past my due date with her. Are you done working now?


----------



## shaescott

Lol on the 49 weeks typo. Bring in CP's friend haha! Baby be like "nah, 11 months is good, I'm comfy here."


----------



## shaescott

I had night sweats again today. Not severe, luckily. I wasn't soaked, just damp. But enough that I was uncomfortable and had to take off the clothes. Sigh. Hopefully this will end soon.


----------



## shaescott

I also found a glob of yellow-green CM while swabbing, and I'm a little concerned about infection, especially with my IUD. The rest was white and creamy, so my mom isn't concerned unless it comes back frequently etc.


----------



## gigglebox

49 weeks pregnant sounds like torture to me...

J, sorry about af :( i'm not comfortable with your secret at home SA approach but I understand your reasoning. Will he be upset if/when he finds out? Will you tell him? Hope you stick around and don't ghost mode due to af! I want to hear about the puppy updates.

Future that's good! 2cm is open your cervix is and 50% effaced is how thinned out (or shortening) it's become. So half way there sounds good! You might beat m&s yet :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't even know what effaced means :rofl: it's one of those things you learn and decide it's not worth remembering

J sorry :(. I think the sly is the way to go. He does seem to psych himself out. Gl

Lmfao 49 weeks hehe

Shae hope it passes. That sounds unpleasant. Glad it's just a bit not recurring/more/whatever term your mom used that is the correct one lol

Afm leaving tomorrow and annoyed that my mom AGAIN did not talk dates with my stepdad so she agreed to watch my dogs but he booked a romantic getaway. So now I have to spend $300 to board my dogs for effing two nights


----------



## StillPraying

Shae not to be a bummer but I've had sweats like that during cycles since I was 18. They were always much worse when I was on bc, so your iud might be making them more intense, since the longer you're on a bc the more it changes your hormones. I did find that drinking a TON of water helped, and also that they seemed worse during times where I wasn't exercising as much. Maybe try adding some more exercise like walking, biking, or Pilates? I hate running so I never suggest running :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Still, I hate running too! Yeah, from what I've seen, it's not abnormal. It's just a different pattern than usual. But I haven't been remembering to drink much water lately, so that's probably a good habit to get back into. And I've always wanted to try Zumba, but we don't have it in my area for cheap. When I go to college, there'll be a fitness center that's like $20 a month that has Zumba, in the same town. So I'll get to try it then.


----------



## DobbyForever

Zumba on YouTube! Dunno how much space you have going on but I used to do YouTube workouts in my living room in college lol

You know what else is stupid fun? Go noodle. It's designed for kids but some of their more intense videos do get your heart pumping haha. I loooove doing go noodle with my class. Broken a sweat a few times (15m of high intensity videos cuz I'm mean lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

Does your campus have a gym? Sometimes schools offer rec classes for cheap. Ucla did that. It'd be like $15-40 a quarter for things. Most dance classes were like $10 for ten weeks


----------



## shaescott

Dobs they do have a gym, but it seems they do not have classes. It's just open gym, with some basic equipment and some floor space to do yoga on your own. It's a very small college haha. I'll post a pic of the map of campus to show how small it really is.


----------



## shaescott

Now remember that a few of those buildings are dorms :rofl: it's tiny.


----------



## shaescott

So any time that I'm weirded out by symptoms I take an hpt even though my chances are slim to none, but for your viewing pleasure, my :bfn: as always :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh shae I would go with negative on that one!! :rofl: 

Oh yeh i forgot to say please ignore my hairy ass belly in the video, it's not normally like that I can assure you :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Lol kitty I noticed it but I just thought it was natural for people with darker hair or something. I have light hair so idk.


----------



## wookie130

Not to hijack, but I totally just found baby with the doppler for the first time! :happydance: Wonderful galloping heartbeat between 150-160!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel so relieved. Now I'm no longer completely dreading my scan on Wednesday!


----------



## kittykat7210

Yay wookie!! Congrats!!! 

Shae some people do have hairy bellies because of darker hair but I don't, hubby even tells me how hairy my belly is getting :haha: Evelyn better be born with a head full with all this extra belly hair I'm getting :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

That's awesome wookie!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit if not you can harvest your own and make a hat :haha: JUST KIDDING, i actually didn't see the video...but i do know some hairy ladies, one of which does not have dark hair.

Wookie!!! Yay! That is so exciting! I wish I had. Doppler during that stage. I looked for a used one but decided to suck it up...and then my friend recently gave me one for free to give to my SIL. I'M like, where was this 28 weeks ago?!


----------



## StillPraying

Happy 38 weeks gigs! KFC tho:sick:

Wookie yay for finding hb <3

Kitty my belly gets like that in pregnancy too, I'm not dark haired lol 

AFM I have to wear my maternity service uniforms today...*sigh* they're so ugly. But at least the pants are comfy:thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay wooks!

I think extra body hair is a pregnancy hormone side effect! My belly has a bit of extra hair but it's so pale you can't really see it.


----------



## gigglebox

I have the opposite issue, my leg hair grows super slow. And last time it was abou t 1-2 months pp before hair would even grow back on my legs or underarms. It was a glorious time.

And i agree, fried chicken? :nope: this ticker has only hit my cravings maybe 3 times.


----------



## StillPraying

Fried chicken sounded good to me in early 1st tri, but it was more the mash potatoes with gravy and biscuits with honey *drool*


----------



## shaescott

Still I love mashed potatoes and gravy, not so much the fried chicken. I'll probably be that way too.


----------



## Jezika

Wooks yayyy for heartbeeeeat! I could never find a doppler in Canada that didn't cost an arm and a leg, but I too felt that sweet relief early on when the midwife used the doppler on me.

Kit I've not watched the vid yet but I can definitely relate to the hairy belly. I have hairy everything, but like with some of the other ladies, I got LESS hairy during pregnancy. Obv I'd prefer it the other way around, since I'd take 9 months of hairiness over 30+ years of hairiness, sigh. 

Shae it's funny looking at an almost certainly negative HPT since I'm so used to seeing squinters.


----------



## Jezika

K so some comments from having caught up...

Dobs - what's this about a "dead chick's ashes"? Did I miss something major?

Michelle - if we had two bedrooms I would probably have fun decorating a nursery but it certainly wouldn't have gotten any use up till now. Despite having a large crib and three different kinds of bassinets, Tilly sleeps in our bed because that's how we get the best sleep. And tbh DH and I are really enjoying it and would be happy to do it till the next one comes along, even when we get a second bedroom. As others said, I guess it's a good idea to prepare as much of the nursery as your can before baby comes, because it'll be much harder afterwards, but I think for most people it's not something that absolutely has to be ready by L-day if baby is gonna be rooming with you for the first little while anyway. 

J - Hearing about those spiders makes me never want to go to Florida. Strangely, I saw one tiny one in Australia but they were bloody everywhere in Costa Rica. I squealed to the hotel staff as they showed us to our room, on the door of which sat a good sized spider, eyeing me up, and he just said "don't worry, they're harmless" (the staff member said that, not the spider). I'm like yes, thanks, but unfortunately the nature of phobias means that's not all that consoling. Little did I realize they'd be all over our bedroom too. Endless supply of spiders, in fact. It pretty much ruined our honeymoon because I was in constant fear all night and periodically hysterical when one of them would hide behind the bed, evading DH's exasperated capture attempts. Bloody eco resort. I guess at least we didn't find a scorpion in our bathtub like one of the other guests... Oh, but the biggest spider I ever saw was on this tiny island in Indonesia when I was 12 or 13. I had really high fever so was already feeling kind of delirious and a bit freaked out after having taken a shower with dozens of leeches climbing up the walls (we stayed in huts), but imagine my terror when I see a tarantula-sized spider slinking across the wall as I drift in and out of sleep. I promptly roused my mum, who bravely doused it in bug repellant, after which the thing dropped to the floor and ran. Blergrhrhreg my (many) hairs are standing on end just recalling this, and Tilly is asleep on me and just twitched her fingers and it freaked me out. Anyway, my mum then smacked it with a flip flop. Sweet Jesus. Anyway I actually don't like killing them, but that one was not a trap-under-cup jobby. We'd have needed a giant fishbowl. 

Still - relatedly, wtf re: camel spider noise?! They make a frickin' noise?! Should I ask? And omggggg how did they end up in the US?! They bloody hung out on/in people's clothes and gear?!?! !"bdheudgekwjdbehwhsbd
On a brighter topic I think it's hilarious and pretty special that you were there one to break it to your friend that she's pregnant.


----------



## Jezika

Re: Myers Briggs thing, I haven't done that in ages. I'll go do it in a sec maybe. It's fun and interesting but it's funny that so many companies use it on their employees and actually organize them according to the results when the psychology community laughs at that test. The MMPI, on the other hand, is actually a reliable and validated psychological test, though even that has many flaws, as J can attest :lol: Some of the questions are worded stupidly or very confusingly. It also has sets of questions that claim to detect when a person is lying or trying to make a falsely good impression.


----------



## shaescott

Jez in high school my psychology teacher had us take a Jung kind of test that was basically Myers-Briggs and he was like "this is theory based, it's gonna be super accurate." Was he wrong? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit :rofl: my belly hair is unreal right now but I have dark hair on cream skin lol. It is fuzzy 

Gigs :rofl: harvest it

Wooks that is so exciting congrats!

Shae awww bummer :(. YouTube! The college budget woman's gym lol

Jez just long time ago he and I got into it cuz I was annoyed about these ashes he carries around because I'm part insecure and part against my culture. I'm over it now. I already told my ancestors her spirit is not welcome in my house so I don't even care anymore lol plus he does love there now so it's different. Also say what?! Didn't know people use MB for work! I agree I kind of just see it as for fun. It was spot on for So and me and us though. I do remember taking dumb personality tests like if a customer does this how do you react type


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - why does he have someone's ashes? What happened to them? Sorry if too personal... I'm curious.

Shae - it just isn't a personality test that's supported by research, but it is remarkably popular because it was heavily marketed. Not saying it's complete garbage, but its results hold absolutely no meaning at least from a clinical perspective (here's an article on its criticisms: https://www.google.ca/amp/s/amp.the...ng/2013/mar/19/myers-briggs-test-unscientific). There are other tests for that, but those are generally protected from getting into the hands of the general public (just like the real Rorschach ink blots, though you can actually find them online if you look hard enough). Material taught in psychology is not always accurate, especially if the teacher doesn't have postgrad education in that field (I know this partly due to grad school and partly thanks to prof who likes to rip apart misinformation and provide strong evidence for doing so). E.g., Freud was likely a coke addict who almost killed one of his patients (actually, this may have been in the movie about him recently... not seen it, but it wasn't common knowledge anyway), and Watson, whose behavioural research is often put on a pedestal, didn't actually get little Albert's fear to generalize to other furry animals like is taught in undergrad classes, and he seemed to be quite a terrible person.


----------



## gigglebox

Nothing productive to add to the conversation...but yay! Nursery is officially finished! Well, as long as you don't look in the closet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1082.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 17









IMG_1084.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 13









IMG_1086.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

She was one of his best friends growing up (never romantic) and committed suicide 

Gigs love. Love looooooove


----------



## DobbyForever

That mobile!!!!


----------



## shaescott

Good to know, Jez. Thanks!

Dobs the only thing about YouTube is I don't have a roku for a tv. Or a tv. So I'd be using my tiny phone. Idk. 

Gigs yay! Cute!


----------



## Cppeace

I am not typically the gym sort, but Once I get in better shape I will probably join the Y near me again. They have a pool and I miss it. It gets complicated because my guy is a super worry wart and doesn't like me going out alone, but he is gonna whine that I want to go out almost every day to exercise on my trike once I have it ready to go. He's gonna have to get over it. I was in decent shape and the lightest of my adult life when we met and since then I've just slowly ballooned up and it's not healthy. So he is either gonna be exercising with me or getting over being such a worrier.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs that's lovely!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all :blush: the only thing that really bothers me is the brass ceiling fan...hate brass. I painted our other one in the family room but I'm far too lazy to do it this time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Few things are more painful for a true introvert on a trip with 5 people and she only knows 1. I'm so uncomfortable and starting to get anxious T-T


----------



## wookie130

Gigs!!!! Your nursery is STUNNING, I love it! I agree with Dobs, that mobile is to die for! I also hate brass. Not a fan. But well done, it looks absolutely marvelous.

I paid only about $30/40 for my Sonoline B doppler with a 3Mhz wand...they've gone down in price since in the past few years. I gave my first one to a nice BnB'er a couple of years ago who lived in Canada, was 40, and expecting twins. It served her well, apparently, and she mailed me a nice calendar to say "thanks." 

Cpp- Do you do yoga? I don't, but should, and if or when I start, I'll just do it in my home, using a YouTube Channel or something. I've belonged to gyms before, but sometimes it's just hard to just go and get the workout over with, and there are times when I definitely feel like a hamster on a wheel, just going through the motions.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh dobs that sounds terrible!! I wouldn't be able to handle that at all!!


----------



## Cppeace

I honestly don't have the patience for yoga. Lol I'm not a fan of exercise and yoga doesn't burn enough calories for me. I have to be burning x amount of calories a minute and I have to set goals and keep getting better every week or I get bored.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. But I'm getting some post tent sex cuddle time so I'm building up my stamina for dinner :rofl:

Shae I remember you saying that now. You should definitely get one.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I really should. And I'm sorry you're stuck with people you don't know. I'd hate being on a trip with people I don't know. I'm an extrovert, but I still have anxiety. I like to socialize with strangers, but not for a long trip.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I mean we came in our own car, have our own tent. One left so I feel better now. Plus tent sex lol


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Dobs!!! That's the worst, especially when you can't drink! Hope the sex makes up for it.

Thanks Wook! I was originally going to do straight sticks for the mobile, but I had the small wreath leftover from baby shower decor so put it to use. The animals are xmas ornaments I picked up last year and the year before (with this project in mind). The feathers are from the geese and I just painted the tips with copper acrylic paint. The string was just some cheap crap we got to tie the temporary duck fence together; we have a huge roll of it!


----------



## DobbyForever

And we're here FOR A BEER FESTIVAL :rofl: went to two breweries today r_r


----------



## gigglebox

Booooo. I've been craving beer so much...that would be torture.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I think you and I have some similar tastes in decor :haha: I'm so jealous of your nursery! It's beautiful and will grow so nicely with your little boy. The mobile is awesome! Love handmade things<3 

Dobs sorry your trip is awkward, I hope it gets better. When I'm in positions like that I just ask people lots of questions (even if I don't actually give a crap about their answers lol) 

Jez that's interesting about the personality tests...to be honest I despise them. Lol

MS how are you doing?

I love fitness...unless it's running. I like yoga, but not for an everyday workout. If you do real yoga and not just stretches you should break a sweat and actually do burn a TON of calories.


----------



## DobbyForever

Luckily three are extroverts so honestly they talk and I just smile and nod., but when that other guy was here they kept trying to talk to me and I was like uuchlcy go awaaay

I take sips but yeah it hurts when I get a sip I like and I'm like ughhhh I want a full pint! Tomorrow the festival has like 50 breweries and it's just tasting for three hours lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, all of that just sounds painful! Tents and I do not mix in any shape or form.

Gigs - beautiful. Wanna come do my house? :haha:

Still - I'm ok. Still no B12, and it's a bank holiday weekend now so everything is closed til Tuesday. Started with the on off contractions last night but predictably (for me) I fell asleep and they went away. I should probably pack a hospital bag though :haha: He needs to either come in the next couple of days or hold off til Thursday afternoon - it's election day on Thursday for one of the few things I'm allowed to vote on (local council) :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Tent ended up working out well. It's a 5 person tent so we could fit an air mattress in there. Surprisingly comfortable. We decided to unzip the mummy bags and use one as a blanket and one as a blanket which worked out really well. So the tent and camping has been fun! But!!! The one time I go potty alone these drunks asshats started harassing me and yelling show me your tits. SO legit grabbed his knife and was like halfway out his tent but I convinced him to just let it go. Not gonna lie. I thought it was hot lol.

But it's buttfuck cold and SO won't be up for another few hours. His bff is up making coffee but everyone is asleep and it's too cold to socialize lol.

SO did but the baby a onesie from the second brewery though :) and I got another "proposal" in his sleep. Lol

I miss my dogs and rather be with them but oh well. He's happy.


----------



## shaescott

Wait Dobs I must have missed something, he's been proposing in his sleep?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs you should keep a record of which beers you really like so you can buy some after you've had the baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah he does that once every few weeks. He'll wake up at 4am be like marry me and then go back to bed :rofl:

Yeah I'm on note keeping duty today. We have found I like Belgian sours :). Went to Russian river and Anderson valley.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9955.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Glad it's turning out imto an enjoyable time! And awwwww I'd melt if hubs bought something for baby. He seems to think his 1 cell contribution is good enough :haha: 

Totally had a dream that hubs' penis turned into a giant frozen banana. Been making a joke that he owes me a "banana split" all day :haha:

....random thought but i hope he brings me a "push gift" or something this time :-k he did not last time and i was butt hurt.

M&s is your ticker stuck again? Hope that baby comes soon!


----------



## kittykat7210

What on earth is a push gift :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Banana penis!!!! I want a push present too but both my mom and SO think that it's unnecessary/dumb so I doubt I'll get one :(

I know he never buys anything so I was happy when he took it from me and paid for me


----------



## M&S+Bump

I got a push present for Joe, well, I picked it out and he paid from our joint account. I think I maybe maxed out my allowance for any future babies too, I've never had anything since. 

Yes, ticker is stuck, I'm 40+6.


----------



## StillPraying

Woohoo MS! Tomorrow is 41:shock: you said you typically always go over right?

Gigs :rofl: banana split :rofl:

Dobs that's so sweet he bought a gift for baby and lmao at sleep proposals haha at least he proposes. Dh never proposed, nor does he buy baby things on his own lol enjoy the breweries!

I've never even heard of a push gift lol but his family and coworkers always send us sherries berries and edible arrangements so I'm cool with that.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, it's just a gift from SO to the mom after she gives birth, usually something symbolic of expanding the family (like engraved jewelry with the kids name or something, idk). Maybe it's just flowers and my expectations are too high :haha:

M&s what did you get??? And your ticker's like, "lady, you SHOULD have stopped being pregnant by now."


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, that's so sweet about the onesie! Glad you're having a good time.

I have a feeling my DH has no idea push presents exist. Maybe I should clue him in. :haha: 

Current dilemma -- to take a babymoon or not? I want to get on a plane and go somewhere, but on the other hand, I want to save money for the baby.


----------



## Cppeace

Is it crazy how excited I am to have a trike in 3 days? :p


----------



## gigglebox

Michellebelle said:


> Dobs, that's so sweet about the onesie! Glad you're having a good time.
> 
> I have a feeling my DH has no idea push presents exist. Maybe I should clue him in. :haha:
> 
> Current dilemma -- to take a babymoon or not? I want to get on a plane and go somewhere, but on the other hand, I want to save money for the baby.

Honestly, take a babymoon AFTER baby. A break from baby is pretty sweet...just a short weekend away somewhere with zero obligation. That's my vote.

Cp, what will you do with it other than ride it? It has baskets i see...

Afm...half baked ice cream in my freezer right now. Ohhhhh heck yes.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I plan to go 3-6 days a week for exercise and errands. I want to start with at least 10 miles a week. I will prolly run any errands that doesn't involve big items with it. Do things like grocery shop, go garage sale shopping and such. Eventually, if it is a good ride. I may take a day cycling trip somewhere- ha ha my guy has no idea what he is in for with this whole I don't want you to go out alone policy. 
I've considered things like a small town delivery service for groceries and fast food :p I've been wanting an alternative to walking for forever now and shall finally have it- rahaha... I also will lose insane weight knowing me.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, my track record so far is 41+4, 41+5, 41+4 :haha: all naturally that way, not induced, so I'm inclined to believe that that is just my usual gestation length! 

I'd imagine we'll have a baby before the end of next week though.

Babymoon, hell yes - money comes and goes but time is precious and will be in even scarcer supply after a kid. If you can swing a holiday now AND a break after, even better.

I got this or very similar:

https://www.rox.co.uk/white-gold-fancy-diamond-ring-0-71ct-48198

I think mine is a bit wider though, along with my wedding ring it takes up the whole space under my knuckle. Or maybe it just seems that way because my fingers are so ridiculously small so it looks much thicker in comparison!


----------



## Cppeace

That's pretty, M&S :)


----------



## shaescott

Wait Still, you never got proposed to?!


----------



## StillPraying

Shae nope. It was "well what do you think we should do?" "Idk we should probably get married" "okay well let's get married" and off to the courthouse we went :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Quick post n ghost before hubby sees
:shhh:
Ill explain later, but hubs went waaaay over the line in an argument, so i went out for a drive and he apologized while i was out, so i figure, perfect time to come back with home semen kit 
I did, hand him a cup and he gave a sample, which came up REALLY faint, but instructions say its still normal no matter how light so, now he can tell his doc that in June
 



Attached Files:







Sperm Check Home Kit.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 39


----------



## Cppeace

good to hear J. atleast now you know he has normal numbers atleast.


----------



## shaescott

J yup I see that line, so we know he's not sterile lol, that's a good first step. I would've been so furious for you if it was negative and it turned out he'd had a vasectomy omg. If I found out while TTC that SO got a vasectomy, I would flip shit. Tbh, if he got a vasectomy before having multiple kids with me, knowing how much I want kids, I would probably leave him. Almost certainly. He's against sperm donors, so I'd really have no choice if I wanted to be happy. He's open to adoption, so if he's sterile we'll adopt, like if it's not his fault I wouldn't leave him of course, but if he purposely sterilized himself I would leave him. That shit ain't okay. Anyway, end of rambling. Glad you got the result you hoped for. Sterile hubs would suck.


----------



## shaescott

Still did you decide to get married because of circumstances? You don't have to explain if it's too personal, but I'm wondering if it was because you were pregnant, or you just were together a while and went "ah fuck it, let's do this" or if it was so you could be with him on base or something?


----------



## M&S+Bump

We were much the same Still. In fact, I think it might have been me that brought the conversation up :haha: Are we gonna get married or what? Aye, probably. You better buy me a ring then. And we went ring shopping that weekend.

Still took another nine years - and being pregnant for the second time - to actually walk down the aisle (well, across a roof) though. My famously tactful dad reacted to being told he was going to be a papa again with 'I take it you're going to get married now' - no bother, if you pay for it! So he did, and we did, less than three months later. DH planned the whole thing, all I did was buy a bridesmaid's dress and some table decorations.

J that's good about his test!


----------



## gigglebox

Ooooohhhhhh m&s that is so pretty! I'm such a sucker for shiney stuff.
Married on a roof....? Explain. Also i'm ver curious to see what your wedding dress looked like...

Cp, sounds like a good idea. Maybe get into chicken egg sales? You could cart around a cooler and deliver or if you have like a small town gathering spot, ride it there with a sign and sell out of the bike.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Still that's my SO!!! He does not get it.

He woke up and was like I asked you last night. And I said no because I'm not telling people we got up to pee in a portapotty then you asked at 4am r_r and then all festival his drunk sss was like you're pretty I want to marry you let's get married and I'm just like uh huh drink your beer.

MS hoping little baby comes soon :)

Babymoon I say take it and take a weekend post birth lol. That bs you can't travel. That's what pumps, freezers, and grandparents are for :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

MS happy 41 weeks! Sometime this week probably right? 

Shae personal questions don't bug me here :thumbup: yeah when I was prego with dd1, I brought dh home (very traditional parents) and my dad says "well are you going to make it right?" And dh, being the respectful southern guy that he is of course said "yessir." I told DH I didn't want him just to marry me because I was prego. But us both being in the military makes it kinda difficult too, and we both come from pretty traditional families, so it just made sense. Honestly though, I wasn't surprised. After my first convoy with him during training I told my best friend I was going to marry him.


----------



## StillPraying

Peace does your town have a farmers market?

J...they have MAN pee sticks?! :shock: so does fairness of line mean anything?


----------



## Cppeace

It has a famer's market, but it is small, costs some to setup and I've heard pretty bad things about the people who run it.If I had my dairy animals I'd just sale and delivery milk and milk products lol. I'll find something interesting to do with it for sure. Cottage law bakery is legal here too, but a lot of people seem to do sweets already. Most bakeries who open around here, fail.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Photograph of a photograph lol. This was me and my bridesmaid. I bought the dress from a sample sale about seven years before we got married, but we have a friend who is an incredible seamstress, she took out the zip and put corset lacing in the back of it for me to accomodate 18-week bump. Even looking at side on photos, you'd never know I was pregnant! She also made the jacket, when I realised that getting married outside in a strappy dress, in Scotland at the beginning of April might be a little chilly.

Tiara and veil from eBay, for £20 for the pair. Plastic flowers £5 from a local gift shop. No expense spared! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9465.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Cppeace

You still look lovely, M&S.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* I am right there with you! I was FULLY ready to chew him a new one and DEMAND I will use a donor again.
And as for hubs getting a "positive result: on the Home SA Kit-
It repeats over and over in the instructions that the Test line just has to BE there - it can be faint as hell, half darkness of control or same or darker than control.
The lines do NOT have to be close in color at all.

Apparently 90% of fertile men have 20 million sperm or more/ml (= positive test)
10% of men with fertility probs have less than 20 million :spermy:/ml (= Neg test)

The instructions also stress "a positive recult does NOT mean you can conceive" and a "negative result doe NOT mean you Can Not conceive"

That's what I figured as clearly the test is looking for some antibody /chem etc that would be at a certain level for say 20 mill + sperm count.

I am releived to know his count made the 20 million mark- but clearly being over weight, and having crazy blood sugars for like 5 years, and taking Insulin daily- not to mention his age, there is still a good possibility his :spermy: may have poor motility or morphology issues :shrug:

*To my S.A. ladies*
NOW I just have to hope his Urologist can order detailed :spermy: testing:shrug
:-k Can any of you tell me if you were able to get an S.A. done via a urologist or is it only something Fertility docs can order??
The walk in -cash place here charges $400:shock:


----------



## shaescott

M&S aw what a sweet picture. And lol of your father's lack of tact. I frequently find myself lacking tact, and I feel bad about it, it's never on purpose, so he probably meant well (probably). 

Still ah I see. Well I'm glad that you wanted to marry him before the pregnancy happened, and it wasn't JUST a "let's make this neat and tidy" thing. I'm pretty sure the rate of success of the marriage is higher when you wanted to eventually marry them in the first place. Not that it's wrong to marry only due to pregnancy, you do you or course, it's just I think it's got higher success rates when you originally wanted to marry them. It's good that he wanted to "do the right thing" though, and he was taking responsibility. That's a respectable thing. It seems to me that you didn't really get married only because of the pregnancy, but the pregnancy was more of a catalyst to getting married, as you likely would've married later anyway. Correct me if I'm wrong, though. 

Since I'm from the north, we don't do as much getting married due to pregnancy, especially not when the couple is underage (pretty sure you weren't underage, just thinking how some teens get married due to pregnancy). It happens if course, it's just not as common. We're less religious, less traditional, etc. I think part of it is that we don't want to commit to someone because we're having a baby with them, we want to do it because we truly want to spend the rest of our lives with them. If the latter is true, then the former is just extra reason I guess. If I got pregnant now, I wouldn't want to marry SO now because of it. I would want to wait until after having the baby at least. I don't want a bump under my gown haha. Not sure how nursing school would work if I got pregnant, but hopefully my family would help out enough that I could still do it and be able to provide for the child after those years of schooling were over. Okay, I'm rambling. If any of this was offensive, I'm sorry, I don't mean it to be. 

J I'm glad he's got a normal count. Now time for morphology etc... expensive and time consuming. Fun. But at least you know it's not his count that's the issue.


----------



## Michellebelle

J, for my DH's SA, my regular gyn was able to order it, the fertility doc didn't. So I'd imagine a urologist could order it. Also... in terms of his insurance... double-check that no fertility stuff is covered. On mine, fertility testing and diagnosis is covered, but no actual treatment (aka.. all the super-expensive stuff) is. 

M&S, such a lovely photo!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww M&S! Cute pic and your dress is simple and classic. I didn't have a veil because I couldn't find any at a reasonable price! I'll never understand why they are so pricey, even when they're just tulle, when you can buy yards upon yards of tulle for so much cheaper at a fabric store :shrug: i tried them on though, I think they looked silly on my anyway.

Actually I was pretty unimpressed with my entire head situation at my wedding...my hair was dyed red about a week before, and it all but faded so i had to get it done AGAIN the day or two before (my hair does not hold red)...i had to do my own make up because my friend who swore she could do an amazing job made me look like a whore on practice day, so i did my own day of....same friend did my hair and swore she could deal with it even though i warned her my hair didn't hold curl; she assured me it would, that she would use enough hair spray...nope. My curls all fell by the time i was walking down the isle.

I guess the important thing is everyone had fun and our wedding has gone down in our group of friends and family as the most fun wedding they've attended :thumbup: i wouldn't know as it was a freakin' blur and i don't remember much, and it wasn't be ause i was drunk (behind the scenes drama and everyone pulling me aside to give me marital advice. Que eye roll.)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs if my friend had claimed she could do an awesome job on my wedding hair and makeup and totally fucked it up, I would've flipped shit on her. It's your wedding, not a blind date. I'm surprised you aren't holding a grudge lol


----------



## gigglebox

We're not friends anymore, lol. Not because of that though, because of some other horrible things she did. She's kind of a terrible person and puts herself before everyone, regardless of how shitty her actions make others feel. Extremely self absorbed. She's also an enormous gossip and shit talker, even about her "friends"...or at least that was her personality last we talked, a few years ago.

J, good news on the SA results. :thumbup: no harm in asking the urologist but i agree to double check with his insurance. I don't see why the urologist couldn't send him for a test though. Even his GP should be able to i think...


----------



## StillPraying

J I think any of his Drs can request the test. It's just a matter of if your insurance covers it. Like Michelle said a lot of insurance companies cover the fertility testing but not treatment. Do you plan to have any testing done on yourself?

Gigs it sounds like you are much better off without a friend like that lol ah yes marital advice that is not helpful is right there with parenting advice that you didn't ask for *eyeroll*

MS I'm all about DIY and finding cheaper options :thumbup:

Speaking of which dhs coworker and his wife had a baby a few months ago and he's HUGE. He already outgrew the infant carseat which they had just bought! So they asked dh if we wanted it, I'm yes please it's not even 6 months old! So excited i won't have to buy a carseat or bases (they have 2). :happydance:


----------



## Cppeace

Awesome Still. Sound like you lucked out!


----------



## StillPraying

Is it just me or are commercials getting more obnoxious and just plain annoying? I don't watch much tv so I haven't noticed before but I watch Iron Chef Gauntlet on Sundays and seriously, commercials are like nails on a chalkboard. Like the Snyder Pretzel commercials. Wtf?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wait still... how big is this baby? Already outgrew the caraway and only a few months old?! Those pot parents for having to carry him around. And I thought it was hard for me to carry around two babies!


----------



## Cppeace

Still I agree on commercials... They are trying to appeal to something but I don't know what.


----------



## StillPraying

The always underwear commercial....whaaaat?! You don't have to use sex in every commercial. Trying to make disposable underwear sexy...no... and the Farmers only.com commercials.... just. Why?!

Greenie this boy was like 10lbs when he was born. Their older son is 3 years old and looks like he's 5 :shock: but the couple are also both tall people as well.


----------



## gigglebox

Score for you Still! Nice! Reminds me, I need to have hubs put his base in his car...and finish packing my hospital bag...fortunately we're only about 15 minutes away from the hospital so no real biggie if i forget things. I do have to buy pads though...i despise the giant floatation devices they give you in the hospital.

Not sure on commercials...i don't see them unless i'm watching hulu. I do see some every now and then that just look like the goal is to be weird as possible.


----------



## shaescott

I pay for ad-free Hulu so I rarely ever see ads now


----------



## gigglebox

How much more is it for ad free?

I'm also noticing a huge trend in defying stereotypes for females only.


----------



## gigglebox

I made poor hubs dtd with me last night. He confessed it has become a weird experience. I'm sadly thinking that was the last go before I recover from post partum stuff :( shed a tear for me ladies :haha:

Honestly though, sex is so uncomfortable and I don't feel sexy at all...it felt more like a "we should do this before we have to schedule it between feedings and awake children"...not so much because I wanted to, ya know?

I will be excited to have my old sex life back!

Also tmi but I've been gassy and poo-y today...kind of hoping this is the start of the "clear out" before baby. 

I will probably fluctuate on this again but right now I'm done being pregnant. This has just become so uncomfortable...especially with how giant this baby is.


----------



## Cppeace

You shouldn't have much longer Gigs. You're doing great.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I think it's like $11.99 a month


----------



## JLM73

*** Soooo glad I copied this long post before submit- otherwise the Token Expired BS woulda lost it for me pfffft***

*Gigs* I have no prob testing hubs behind his back :shrug:
Not after he said we have NO money left for 3 days - when his paycheck would come in.
AF came and I HATEW HATE HATE pads, BUT I used them not saying a word to him. 
Then I recalled I had a few (3) tampons at his place, and asked him to bring those at least as we had no money for me to buy any...

Well night before last I see a black plastic shopping bag :-k
The only places near us that use them are liquor stores. I let it go then later that night it really hit me we haven't bought anything in FOREVER from a liquor store, and I had been gone the prev 4 days.
I open the bag to see if there is a receipt, and surely there is! AND it was purchased 2 days before I got back to his house :growlmad:
So I go over to him and ask ummm, if we don't have enough money for me to get a small box of tampons, why is it you bought this??
He immed looked at the bag and said I don't know what that is and walked away!
I held the receipt to his face, and it clearly showed like $13 for vodka= 2-3 boxes of tampons:trouble:
He immed says I don't remember and again tries to walk off.
I wasn't even pissed really, just disappointed he thought that was ok to buy with money he clearly did not tell me we had, AND knowing I held off buying tampons to do my share until he got paid!

It was the back to back lies to my face that peeved me.
So I went off at that pount and said $13 is NOT a small bottle - WHERE is it??
He said it was in the AC closet:saywhat:
We generally would have anything like that for guests, gifts etc in the Kitchen cabinet!
WTF hiding it in the air handler closet???
I said Get it...NOW and dump it OUT! ( yes flagrant violation of approved liquor handling methods, but I was making a point..)
He went and got it, and it was LESS than half full!
First of all - he can't hang with that much like I could lol, and 2nd WTF his blood sugar is all over the place if he drinks which is why he isn't supposed to!
So now I was MORE pissed, cuz he had been getting Uber sympathy from me the previous 2 days while I was away, cuz his blood sugar was off and he felt like shit!
He EARNED it ...I just didn't know then!

Soooooo pissed. He then went into a defensive rant about HE makes most the $, and HE will spend HIS money anny way he damn well pleases,even if he takes it and goes out Whoring ( his words). I was LIVID:devil:
So I said I was leaving to go drive- while he kept begging me to not leave cuz he didn't mean it....Whatevs...I left turned my music up and drove - not far- cuz then I thought- if he will do something like that and lie to my face TWICE in like 30 secs, then maybe he CAN'T have kids and knows it!:shock:
SO I drove to both pharms near us until I foound the home sperm check.
Meanwhile he was texting over and over begging me to come home, and that we can work it out.
I said - "When I find what I'm looking for I will.."
So I came in the door, boiled water to sterilize the specimen cup, and put it in front of him and walked away.

He asked When do you want to do this?
I said as soon as you areready....
He then thot he was all in the clear, and said I can be ready for you whenever you want me to be
:roll: I then said um, on my period ...Remember??
I said it's not for me, it's for this- and threw the box to him on the couch- which clearly read Sperm Check Home Kit :rofl:

He didn't dare react, but didn't get up immed either. 
After like 45 mins of trying to make idle chit chat with me ( mind you less than an hour after our argument) he finally went to make the sample to test, and you all saw the pic.

Would I have tested him behind his back if we didn't fight- absolutely- no shame nor shits given! Cuz if he knew he had a bad result he would never want to BD again, as he would feel like he was failing me etc.
No diff to me then when I poas earlier than he's aware looking for a bfp.
He has the Urology appt next month, so had I seen a bad result - damn right I would have told him- lovingly- so he could address it with the doc, but he wouldn't have cared if I sneak tested his :spermy:
He already agreed to do the home test like 4+ months ago anyhow.

:dog: note- what a hectic freakin weekend. My male chi was so obsessed with the 1st girl he totally missed both the other girls fertile window grrrr.
We made a last ditch effort to take those 2 to the first chii stud we had tried, and he got rebuffed by both girls, and never tried anymore. The next day we drove the girls toward another male stud we tried before as he was more active/assertive- he tried with Chloe- but she rebuffed- think she was past the window, and we did get him to mount Kahlua, but she growled everytime he tried, and I ended up having to hold her.
No tie and they are def getting their male snipped in a month due to marking around the house.
So I got the fun task of basically letting him miss the honeypot, and having him "squirt" the goods into a shotglass :rofl: FML- shot glasses KEEP having a diff use in my life!
We got a good amt- like 3+cc/ml!
So I just AI'd her.

Took my Bullmastiff to finally breed with the lady I am to get a pup back from, and He made a valiant effort for 30 mins straight, but lining up the hotpockket and the hotdog just was not happening due to uneven ground, those 2 moving so much!
:dohh: Seriously we were a sweaty mess, and the dogs both overheated and exhausted themselves.
Sooo I now got the fun wknd task of boarding the female to get the best chance of not missing her window!
We tried inside, so they would not over heat, tried outside, she just enjoyed running and being a tease too much, and trying to hold them in one place was like wrangling fricken Rhinos! He would exhaust himself trying=no tie, and she was tired from holding his weight on her...

I finally went the route of many breeders these days- AI...
So now I had to basically let him moount and miss, but grab his jiggly bit to make him "think" he was in- at which point he turned int a rapid fire energizer bunny LOL, and I caught the goods in a big plastic container...:roll:
Had to do this multiple times over 2 days- much easier, but oh so gross...
He generally put out enuff goo to fill my 3cc syringe 2-3 times , but O M G - he musta known that last day that she was going back home cuz he legit squirted in the cup over 5 mins straight ( hubs was helping that time) annnnnd NINE + syringes later ...YES almost 30ccs/mls of :spermy: juice :shock: we gave her the last mega AI, and not much leaked out, so REAALLY hoping after this wknd of doggie masturbation...:-k - can I go to jail for that?? lol I HOPE we have 2 chi litters, and 1 bully litter on the ground in June:thumbup.

Romeo's gal is a pretty RedmFawn girl, and half his line is Fawn/Red Fawn so good chances I can get a Red Fawn son that I can begin showing as a pup:dance:


----------



## StillPraying

J....I'm so disturbed by the doggie masturbation....ew.

Gigs I don't blame you for feeling done. Those last weeks you just get so "over it all." How far over will your Dr allow you to go? I know different places have different policies on it. 

MS how are you doing ma'am? I keep hoping for labor news!


----------



## gigglebox

J, that ALL sounds very unfortunate! 

Still, I think it's really up to me, but he would be willing to give me a sweep tomorrow if I request it. Either way he's going to check and see if my cervix is doing anything. I think I'll give it one more week, then I may be ready for the sweep. I'm just really worried about setting myself up for failure though, getting things going before my body is ready for it :(


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs just my experience with sweeps. My OB did one when I was 39 weeks (I was 2cm dilated idk what % effaced) and it did nothing other than give me some cramps lol. I had another one done on my due date at 40 weeks, went in to labor the next night and had her the following morning. I think the sweeps are more effective the closer you get to naturally going in to labor, so like if you are already progressing it may be pretty effective for you. Hopefully tomorrow you'll get some good news on progressing :thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, a sweep will do sweet FA if you're not already about to go into labour - it's just a nudge to tip you over if you're ready.

I wouldn't bother with one at 38 weeks, likely just be uncomfortable with no results. 39, maybe, depending on what the cervix check says and what your history was with DS. I turned it down last week at 40+2 because I knew for me that would still be early.

J - I would be enraged. That right there would result in a serious talk about exactly who manages the money in the house (I took over finances very early on in our relationship, way before marriage and joint mortgage, after my DH ran up a £5000 credit card bill, and it's been that way ever since) MY money and I'll do as I please is not a healthy attitude. Especially if he's using it to drink on the sly whilst you can't even get very basics. 

$13 would only get you three boxes of tampons? Giant boxes?! The ones I use sometimes (hate tampons but need the extra at night) are like £1.99 for a box of 30, I think!

Still, no news as yet - a few more twinges tonight but nothing worth writing home about. After DH, you ladies will be first to know if anything happens :haha: I updated on BnB til fully dilated with Nathaniel, and only stopped because that was me getting in the pool!


----------



## StillPraying

MS Your ticker now says 2 days past due....lol arent you 1 week 2days past due? Cant wait for you! So exciting, I keep checking for updates lol Yeah no, feminine products are super expensive here in Cali so I imagine it's similar in Florida.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah Des was 3 days late, and I had PROM, not technically in labor yet. So I feel like I'm stuck for 2 more weeks in this state...but we'll see. 

Still, I was ready, then dog stuff happened, but now I'm back to being over it again. I feel so handicapped :(

Sorry, pity party. I think I warned y'all it would happen...repeatedly.

I bought approx 30 pads today for $6.50ish.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yikes. Those are some seriously expensive feminine products!

Even Always here is like £4 for a double-pack, which off the top of my head is two packs of 28 or 30? And that's one of the most expensive brands.

It is 1am so Tuesday, so I am 41+2 today, yes. Ticker has given up on me :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Yeah it would be like $5 for a box of tampons here. 

J I would bite his head off (figuratively), especially since my dad was an alcoholic. And doggy masturbation, ewwww lol


----------



## DobbyForever

J can I go to jail for this?! :rofl: I think in same states you can lol but nah I mean I've heard/read stories about how AI works so I'm not shocked. Just sorry you had to go through that. And sorry about Hubs. SO and I keep and will always keep separate accounts. I have one CC that I use for shared purchases, but I always check with him before I use it. But we both are like lolol f* you this is my money and nonya damn business what I do with it. He wants to buy a Harley when he has two bikes? Go for it. I want to buy ... ok I don't have money to spend but if I did! Lol

Gigs hugs sorry almost there boo

MS lol looking forward to labor updates :)

Afm was so happy to be home but big puppy had diarrhea all night. Tomorrow is open house. Progress reports go home Thursday. SBAC testing starts Friday. Newsletter due this week. Like wtf?! So stupid. So I only read this page lol nap time


----------



## Cppeace

J, yeah I couldn't put up with that nonsense. I get irritated enough that my guy doesn't want to contribute to what I deem important(homestead related things) but can almost always find extra money to contribute to some cool kickstarter he likes, but he never lies about what he's spending or what he has less and if I really need something and he can spare the funds I come before anything frivolous. 
We came into a relationship open, honest and depending on each other and when any other those legs get kicked out the whole thing may fall. Of course we've never had a real argument either. It's one of the better things on being so much alike.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That would be a deal-breaker for me. Maybe I'm a bit of a control freak, especially when financial stuff is concerned, but not to know what my DH was spending or if he had debts etc, I couldn't do it. If it could affect me and our family, I need to know about it. 

We're so intertwined it would be practically impossible to unravel finances, business, house etc. Most of our credit cards are in his name (he is older and had a credit record so I opened them in his name lol - they're required for the business) the mortgage is joint. The business is in mine but he is a named director and his name is on all our leases. Our bank accounts are joint, I did used to have a separate one from before I met him but I never used it - he added me to his within about six months of meeting. We own one car each but drive each other's, just the way it worked out :haha: 

Had some definite contractions through the night but very infrequent, and either stopped when I got to sleep or weren't strong enough to wake me. I've woken up feeling like I've been kicked in the crotch though. Cervix is much further forward than last week (I only checked out of curiousity when DH asked me if I'd checked, it never occurred to me before that) Find out dilation etc tomorrow.

I thought it was supposed to be cheap in the States for buying stuff! How much is a pack of nappies? Loaf of bread? Milk? Bottle of wine? Petrol? I'm really interested to compare now! :D

Nappies here - we buy own brand so I don't know about Pampers other than it's sometimes on offer for £10 for a 'giga' pack which I think is about 100 nappies? Our usual are £3.50 for a pack of between 56 (size 1) and 30 (size 6 pull up) and you get three packs for £10. Newborn size 0 was £1.24 for a pack of 20.

Bread - a cheap white loaf, 40p. Nice seeded bread, 75p to £1.20 depending what and where you buy. 

Milk - I buy 'farmer's contribution' milk so 25p is paid directly to the farmer, which is a little more expensive at about £1.20 for four pints/2.2 litres.

Bottle of wine - the cheapest white or red, about £3.50 or £4 a bottle. The sparkling white I buy, £5-6. Cheap champagne, £10-12, Moet £30, Veuve £40. Cheapest vodka, about £10 a litre. Ok vodka, £15 for 70cl. Grey goose, about £30 for 70cl. A coctail in a bar, around £6. A spirit and mixer, around £3.

A medium latte from Starbucks, just under £3. A medium latte from a normal coffee shop, £1.50 to £2.50!

Petrol - £1.12 a litre currently (extortionate!!! but not as bad as the £1.20 to £1.25 a few years ago)


----------



## wookie130

M&S- All of that depends on what region of the U.S. you live in...I live in the Midwest, in Iowa, a farm state. Things tend to be quite a bit cheaper here than they are on either coast...if you were to live in New York, or perhaps in California, those staple items are significantly more expensive. I can get a box of off-brand diapers (I don't buy Pampers beyond the 3 month mark for babies...they're just too much money) for $15 for 120 diapers. I can buy a loaf of organic sprouted grain bread for about $3, but regular cheap bread can be as cheap as $1, and a gallon of milk (I buy whole organic milk) for about $3...it's about $1.99 for regular skim milk. So, it's much cheaper. However, while the cost of living is cheaper in the Midwest, we also make less money. As a teacher who is 15 years in with just a BA (rather than my master's, which I plan on getting in the next few years), I make about $47,000 a year - Dobs probably makes significantly more than that (just a guess...), and hasn't been at it as long as I have been, but she lives out on the West Coast, where the cost of living is a lot higher, and she'll just make a lot better money. I'm glad to hear things are starting to ramp up a bit on the womb-front, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that there is some degree of dilation at your check-up!

Gigs- I know what you mean about being fed-up. I was very much that way toward the end with both of my babies. I just get so incapacitated and uncomfortable, that it's almost an inhuman feeling, or at least it was for me. I hope you don't go too far over your due date, and that he comes sooner than later.

J- I don't even know what to say about the dog stuff...omg. :sick: And, your DH...is there really any excuse for that behavior? I don't think there is. I do NOT do lying. Nothing will break a marriage faster than lies...and that "whoring" comment he made would have left him headless in my home, I'll tell you that. Money stuff is tough...but when one person lies about what is going on, that makes the situation 8,000 times worse. Eff all that noise, seriously.

So, tomorrow is my appointment in the later afternoon. I get to see baby on an ultrasound, and get about a gallon of blood drawn for all of my AMA testing...lol. Hopefully the nurse that does the blood draw does a better job than the one that did it during Oscar's pregnancy. She repeatedly stabbed me, and frigged up everything before hitting a vein, and the whole thing took forever. I did not handle that well. I'll let you gals know how the scan goes. :) The tests will take about a week to 10 days to get the results.

Oh! We told my in-laws yesterday. My MIL got all panicky, and was like, "But...you can't!!!" (In reference to having more kids, with my thin uterus)...and I told her that no one was panicking yet, and that I'd be closely monitored, etc. So, I managed to talk her off the ledge. My own folks won't be easy, but we're going to tell them this weekend. They'll treat me like I'm some sort of dumbass "for allowing this to happen", and it will be "all my fault", of course. You know, because Brad didn't want the sex or anything that led to the "irresponsible" conception. Oh, I can just hear it all now. *eyeroll* They'll be happy once the baby arrives, if all goes well, but in the meantime, it's going to be stupid.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook I hope your folks aren't so rude about it all :/ glad the inlaws were overall happy!

Looks like we'll have a lot of baby updates today/tomorrow!

Ok, in virginia:

I thought it was supposed to be cheap in the States for buying stuff! How much is a pack of nappies? *Roughly 20-25 for 150, give or take. Varies by brand and size of diaper, as they never have the same amount in the box.*Loaf of bread? *You can get cheap stuff for about $1.50. We buy sprouted organic for $4-5 a loaf*Milk?*$2.50-3 a gallon. We buy organic which is $6 a gallon. It's illegal to buy direct from farmers unless you buy a share in a cow, which is roughly $40 as an initial cost and $10 a gallon--not worth it for us...* Bottle of wine? *Cheap is $5 a bottle, goes up from there* Petrol? *About $2.19/gallon currently* I'm really interested to compare now!


----------



## kittykat7210

Where I live in the UK nappies are about (same brand average size) £0.06 a nappy, Cheapest bread is £0.30 a loaf, semi decent seeded £0.79 a loaf, milk £0.95 for 4 pints, cheapest drinkable wine is £2.50, semi decent £5, sparkles £8, semi decent champagne £13. Petrol is £1.22 a litre.


----------



## shaescott

I don't drink wine so I couldn't tell you the prices. 

Gas is $2.21 a gallon for me right now. Just remember that 1 gallon is 3.8 liters. Gas here is usually very well priced compared to the UK. Other things, not so much. I work at a wholesale store so diapers are expensive cuz there's a lot of them. Also huggies are oddly expensive by quick google search. In general, diapers are like $30 for about 200-250. Depends on the day, the brand, the store, etc. Milk is about $3 a gallon here. A decent loaf of bread is like $2, I don't get sprouted. For reference, $1 is £0.77.


----------



## gigglebox

^they sell gas by the liter in Canada too. I remember my first trip there and I thought gas was cheap...until my brother was like "that's per liter" and my little 18 year old mind was blown lol


----------



## Michellebelle

J, oh, I'd be so mad at DH for lying and those comments!

For finances, DH and I share everything for the most part, and did after 6 months of dating. We moved to a new city together and realized we needed to be completely transparent about what each of us had in our bank accounts and what each of us were spending money on, because we needed to make sure we always had enough for our rent, vacations, purchases, etc. Any big purchases we still talk through together and think about it for a month or two before taking the plunge.

For groceries, M&S, it sounds cheaper there than the city I live in, even with the pound to dollar conversion. Things tend to be a bit more expensive in the cities anyways, from my experience. I will say though... thank goodness for $3-6 bottles of wine from Trader Joe's!


----------



## StillPraying

Dh does the finances because he's better at them, he's amazing at putting away for savings etc. But I agreed to take over once I'm a SAHM. We have a joint account, it's just easier. We've never had the my money I do what I want issue lol but then we spend most of our money on the kids lol i struggle with buying myself things. 

I live in southern CA, which is one of the most expensive places to live on the West Coast. Diapers 25-35 for a larger box. Milk is 3.00-4.50 depending if the store accepts WIC, which makes everything more expensive, then everything has sales tax on top of that(7.25%). Gas here is 2.97 a gallon, but is now taxed here too. Wine the cheapest is the 7.00 bottles :)

MS yay for some contractions!


----------



## gigglebox

Where's PL at? I was thinking of her yesterday; I had to channel her spirit to deal with the ducks as hubs was on an interview. We're thinking about selling them, btw...think we're going to transition our sales model to a plant nursery. The ducks are just not profitable. The eggs sales pretty much just go back into feeding them. They are also so damn finicky, the slightest change in their environment and their production goes down. We were having weeks of 20+ eggs daily, and I started selling to restaurants again, and the past couple days they've dropped to less than 10 :growlmad: not amused.

ENOUGH ABOUT THAT, NOW FOR WHAT YOU ALL REALLY CARE ABOUT :haha: I'm 1 cm dilated and 20% effaced. Not too impressive but at least it's progress from my ultrasound the other week where things were closed up tight! conditions were not favorable for a sweep, so dr didn't even push it. He may next week though, if there's any progress...and at this point I just might let him. IF progress has been made.


----------



## M&S+Bump

So in general it seems like milk and petrol are cheap, and everything else more expensive! $4 for a loaf of bread, ouch!

I live basically on the outskirts of Glasgow which is the largest city in Scotland and 4th largest in the UK as a whole. About 1 million people.

And people here complain about how expensive things are :haha: I've never been anywhere cheaper in the western world!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs it sounds like things are happening though which is exciting!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs does sound like you are progressing well. 

Got my trike this morn. It's cute! Looks about perfect height for me. I have to check on the tubes and the bell is kind of messed up but otherwise looks in great shape. So excited to start riding it.


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls! Checking in to say hi & baby watch hehe! M&S & Gigs, my labour thoughts are with you both my lovelies! 

Hope everyone else is all good :) i went back to work today which was a shock to the system lol! Only 2 days a week as before! 

Nualas nearly 9 months now, startes baby led weaning last week & shes trying to crawl eeeek!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww Clairey that's so exciting!! 9 months though! Can't believe it!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg CB, can't believe you've had a baby for as long as I've been pregnant! That time flew by! How's the weaning going?

For your viewing pleasure...38+4 bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1112.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cppeace

You have a perfect bump, Gigs. 

CB that is such a cute age. It's around the 9-10 month age I actually start to like babies lol


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies
I have been camped out at moms for time with DS rather than drive back everyday=90miles a day for 3-4 days
So I have a great valid excuse to leave Dh sitting/sleeping home alone- which he hates 
Oh well, He is spamming me with I love you msgs, and I miss you msgs, ...
I am being cordial as next weekend is my fertile window, and NOT missing out cus he wants to be a selfish ass!
I also cooked NOTHING before I left for these 4 days:haha:
I usually make sure he has nice meals for lunch/dinner while I am awa( insert loud obnoxious LOSER buzzer sound effect here)

I'm sure he has not lifted mop, rag nor broom grrr
He DID end up washing 4 loads of his laundry Sunday lol
I have been doing it for him since we met, since I am home and he waits till he's wearing the last thing :roll:

Oh and for those needing therapy over dog masturbation lol
I didn't have to do anything more than hold his boy part in place so everything dripped into the container, he did the humping on her back- it's done A LOT in the breeding world- even for cattle, horses etc- Many ppl sell and ship frozen semen and make a killing!
One of the ladies I show with paid $5000 for ONE frozen semen tibe from a Grand Champ bully from Europe:shock:
People get reallll serious about their lineage lol.

Oh and there's many a shelter/rescue pup that has been conceived from the ole catch the doggie :spermy: !

AFM- off to my chocolate ice cream & Netflix and chillll some more until I get my nice lavender bath soak later!
It's my Hub-acation :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs cute bump! I'm definitely on baby watch for you and M&S!

Oddly, I've been having night sweats almost every night lately. If you look at my chart (I think you have to click on it for the symptoms) I've been getting them most days for 10 days now. So weird! I've also been soooo exhausted in the morning, more than usual. Also felt nauseous this morning even though I ate breakfast beforehand. Maybe AF is coming? Idk. 

I can't remember if I told you ladies about getting a sleep study... well the tech told me I only stopped breathing like 3 times an hour, and my mom told me she got the results and it was 20 times an hour! Soooo I'm getting a CPAP. I'm very excited to welcome more energy into my life.


----------



## StillPraying

J....nope still disturbed by doggie masturbation:sick: I just can't lol but eh. You gotta do what you gotta do. :haha: enjoy your hubacation lol 

Gigs love the bump! Glad to hear there's some progress happening!

Peace that's exciting you got your trike!

Clairey so glad to hear you are doing well:kiss:


----------



## gigglebox

Don't forget Future! She's in the race too.

This kid keep head butting me in the cervix and that shit hurts. Which reminds me, I found a new cereal I love but turns out it's full of fiber that jacks me up in high amounts. Not hemmie friendly, if you know what I mean.

Cp, if the bike is busted beyond repair at least it's make a cute yard ornament 

J, I think the cold shoulder is an appropriate response given the situation. Hope he makes it up to you.

Shae your situation makes me nervous. Only because it reminds me of my FIL who was getting night sweats and ended up needing heart surgery...


----------



## Cppeace

Lol It's not busted at all- it merely needs one new tube and a new bell. Otherwise it is in fabulous condition for a 20+ year old trike.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg having a how the fuck am I going to deal with an infant moment...DS is whining in pain because his legs hurt and it's seriously making me want to fucking scream. Gahhhhhhh thank God hubs is dealing with it. The whining/crying is seriously my trigger and I feel like such a shit mom for just wanting him to shut up and go back to sleep...


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I see a GE doctor for my rectal prolapse and he highly recommends fiber to avoid hemmies. As long as you drink enough water with it, it's healthy for your digestive system. Low amounts of water with high amounts of fiber is BAD, the fiber is like pooping rocks without water. Just saw that doc today. Going on some pills cuz it's easier for me to remember than the drink. And I'm supposed to keep a poop diary :rofl:

I actually do have a mild heart condition, I have very mild tricuspid valve regurgitation. They said I don't have to come back for like 10 years cuz everything was still working right despite it, enough blood and oxygen was still going to the right places. I am a bit weirded out by the night sweats though. My GE doctor said to ask my mom cuz she's primary care and he's specialty for GE :rofl: I should really update her that it's still happening. We both have dentist appts tomorrow and we're going together so I'll mention it in the car. I also had like yesterday a tiny amount of that yellow/green CM like wtfffff am I dying?!

Edit: Gigs could it be growing pains? I'm sorry it's frustrating but it's normal to get annoyed. You're not a bad mom.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah i think so. He gets them a lot. I feel bad for getting frustrated...I know it's because he sucks at saying what's wrong, he just whines/cries until we guess correctly or he eventually tells us.

He's been getting on my last nerve a lot recently though...maybe a combo of me being hugely pregnant and him responding to sensing upcoming change. Idk.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs do you give him anything for it? My oldest gets terrible growing pains. We give her Motrin for it. I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated, but between being uncomfortable,hormonal, and everything in between it really is understandable.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae, at this stage of pregnancy, fibre is very much the enemy. Nothing goes through properly any more even if you drink gallons like I do.

Gigs, I feel you on the whining/growing pain situation. Both the boys get it - Joe is ok usually, he'll cry loud, I go in, he says his legs hurt, I give him medicine and he goes back to sleep. But Nat will cry and whine and complain the medicine isn't working and aaaarrrrghh.

Or like last night, Ella and Nat were in the toilet to brush their teeth, one up on a stool and one sitting on the toilet with the lid down. They started shouting to me that there was an ant on the floor - then when I obviously didn't go racing through, both burst into hysterics! Full blown snot tears &#128561; There's an ANT! I was already pushed to the limit with doing bedtime on my own and actually did scream right along with them out of frustration. It was a tiny black beetle, on the floor, nowhere near either of them. There is no reason for them to be scared of bugs, it's not like we get that many, no-one in the house has a problem, they even have toy ones. But they're terrified - Ella will run screaming in from the garden because of a fly. &#128530;

I just hope at least some of the irritability goes away once I can move again and maybe have a bit of energy back. I'm seriously a monster right now, and the worst is, I know it but can't stop and then feel awful immediately after. 

Appointment in an hour with the midwife to see if anything's happening and make a monitoring plan for if he doesn't start shifting in the next couple days.


----------



## M&S+Bump

No particular dilation, just what would be expected from having had babies before. Cervix is low and soft though, which is very good for me. Got a sweep done, and booked for monitoring on Monday if he hasn't come by then.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Stupid phone! Double post.


----------



## gigglebox

"I just hope at least some of the irritability goes away once I can move again and maybe have a bit of energy back. I'm seriously a monster right now, and the worst is, I know it but can't stop and then feel awful immediately after. "

This. So much this.

Definitely screamed at him because he was screaming at me. He wanted to play a video game or something and i screamed back, "STOP SCREAMING AT ME. I DON'T LIKE IT, JUST LIKE YOU DON'T." and watched as his little eyes filled with tears then he started sobbing because i probably scared this shit outta him with angry mom voice, lol. Then I had to hold back tears because i felt like an ass h. 

Can't wait for his whiney and demanding stage to be over.

No advice on the bugs. Usually if Des is having a moment with a bug I just tell him "it's ok, it's a friendly bug" and he seems fine with it. 

Glad to hear you're making progress! A soft cervix is great. You know labor--you can go from 0 to 100 so damn fast...I'll be keeping an eye out for your updates!

Still, we give him some tylenol for the leg pain and massage his legs until he chills out enough to fall back asleep. With all my calf cramps recently i should be empathetic but i'm just irritated most of the time.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- Whining is one of my peeviest peeves. Hopefully as Des's communication improves, the whining lessens, but with my own kids, we've gone through various stages of it, and I nip it in the bud...both of mine have pretty elaboratw vocabs for their age, however, and are capable of expressing themselves appropriately...they just choose to whine, and it drives me batty. I totally can empathize. It's hard to say how Des will respond to the baby...but in any case, be prepared to set aside some 1:1 with him daily, where only he receives your undivided attention. And let him help you in the ways he can...bringing you wipes, singing to baby, etc. It'll be a change, and a huge transition for him...but you'll know how to bring him through it. I know it seems crazy now, but this is all going to be doable. :hugs:

J- Enjoy that hubacation!!! He deserves it for screwing up like he did. I hope he learns something from it.

Claireybell!!! How is N 9 months old???? Is that not insane? I LOVE that age! So much fun!

Shae- Hmmm. First I thought the night sweat thing sounded hormonal, but since you've shared that you have apnea and a heart condition, I'm inclined to think it's something different. I hope you get this figured out, hon.

AFM- Big baby appointment day. Scan at 3:30, and then blood tests. Eeeek! I'm nervous...more for the blood draws than anything- I hate them so much. I hope baby is looking good too. And hopefully, my tests results don't take too long to come back...with Ozzy, it was exactly a week. We'll see!

I threw caution to the wind yesterday, and made my first baby purchases. I bought a baby bathtub, two crib sheets, 2 3-packs of Gerber long-sleeved white onesies with the built-in mitties, and a 3-pack of cloth diaper covers. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks wookie. He speaks well enough to say what he wants, and he's been improving a ton...but at night is a different story. He just shuts down. Meh.

It's funny how kids can do so well in different areas. Des isn't the greatest with speech, but man, this kid can read! He'll even pull out Dr. Seuss books and read them out loud on the couch. I'm blown away, and also sooooo excited he has a passion for reading.

Regarding baby, i think he'll be an awesome brother. He's just in the past couple weeks entered a stage where he really wants to help out. He's been insisting he help with duck chores, which is fantastic. I know he'll want to help with baby. That said, i will still be doing 1:1 activities with him. We'll be needing to get Lev to accept a bottle within a month or so so i can get back to my painting classes, and at that point i have plans to do swim lessons with Des (i hope). If not, might have to figure out something else :/ 

Yay for a scan!!! Can't wait to see pics and make some gender guesses! Will you be doing chromosome testing with the bloodwork?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Was just gonna ask the same Wooks, is the blood for the chromosome (and gender) testing like last time?

I too am guilty of shouting 'stop shouting at me!' and then instantly thinking well, great, that's teaching them not to shout :dohh: I don't know how much whining is about communication tbh - Joe has always been a great speaker, they all are - but the boys both resort to this AWFUL whining noise when they struggle to do something instead of just asking for a hand. It's so annoying, especially when literally minutes after being told to stop and either talked through or helped with whatever they were doing, they'll do it again with something else! I HATE it!


----------



## gigglebox

uggggghhh it just wares on your soul, man. 

I will reserve my empathy for you fellow moms instead :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, it's the MaterniT21screening, which is chromosomal and gender, although we're going to decline finding out the gender. I believe it tests for Down's, Edwards, Patau's, and a few other things... I honestly don't have a preference this time for gender - I already have a boy and a girl...I just want this one to be HEALTHY. If I find out that baby has an issue, it won't change anything, of course...I just want to know what I'm up against, so I can learn what I can before baby arrives, etc. Honestly, Down's scares me the least. Edwards and a few of the other conditions are generally fatal, and that would just be awful.


----------



## wookie130

Whining is normal, obviously, but if there are communication difficulties, it can be worse out of frustration, as the child can't completely convey things the way he/she wants to. I see this in my profession daily, with 5th and 6th graders, and it is not age-appropriate, but related to communication issues.

That's awesome about Des's reading! Reading and books are so, so important. Maybe he'll love reading to Levin once he's here! 

I too have been guilty of shouting at the kids to stop shouting. Sometimes, it's literally the only way to get their attention in the moment, however, and I don't feel too bad about it. Once I give out the initial holler, I get their attention, and then I TRY speaking in a calm normal voice...but sometimes I'm just over the edge. Stuff happens. At this point, I'm not striving for perfection, I'm just looking to be "good enough." :rofl: I've even done the whole "STOP SLAMMING DOORS!!!" and then the next thing I do, is slam a door because I'm all pissed off. :rofl: Oh well. We all do our best, and sometimes we screw it up, and it's all par for the course.


----------



## shaescott

M&S ahhh I didn't know fiber worked differently during pregnancy. Good to know. I hope labor will come soon. Being 41 weeks doesn't sound fun. 

Gigs. On the whining, I'm not a mom obviously, so I can't say I know how you feel. But I know that you're a good mom, and whining is always annoying. You do your best, that's all you can do. <3


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie good luck with your blood draw/scan! How fun for Team :yellow: yay for buying baby stuff:happydance:

Gigs that's so great that Des is wanting to be helpful, I'm sure he'll be an awesome big brother. I hate the whining also. My new thing to try and avoid the screaming is to just tell her "try again" until she speaks normally. Like I literally don't even look up from what I am doing and will just repeat "try again" like a monotone robot until she figures it out.

MS woohoo for a sweep, I hope that gets the ball rolling for you!

AFM...heartburn like its cool and super weird dreams.


----------



## Cppeace

On the ttc front here, I have unusually lowering temps so might be going to ovulate early this cycle. We shall see. Have had weird little globs of ewcm when I wipe yesterday and day before but overall creamy cm and light negative opks so nothing happening yet.Will try and start the insemination tomorrow if possible.


----------



## DobbyForever

I screamed at my kids today =\


----------



## StillPraying

Peace yay for possible early O! Less waiting :) 

Dobs it's okay. They'll probably forget about it in a day. :hugs:

I'm so excited, I'm about to have WTF fries, which are like my favorite dish eeeevvvveerrrr.


----------



## wookie130

Still, what are wtf fries? Like what the eff fries? Lol.

So, I'm sitting in the waiting room, waiting for my scan. Ugh. Getting anxious about getting poked. I know that's a stupid thing to be freaking out about, but I can't help it. I heard baby on doppler earlier today, so I at least know baby is alive. Here's to a good scan!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, today's much darker a little darker than the norm for cd 11. So still looking good for possible earlier ovulation and hopefully not beyond cd 19 ovulation.


----------



## M&S+Bump

What are wtf fries?

Looks like sweep hasn't done much. Oh well. Heading to bed still pregnant :haha:


----------



## wookie130

I'm back! Baby is measuring a bit ahead, at exactly 12w (I'm actually 11w3d) today, and baby had a hb of 166 bpm, and was wriggling around all over! Monumental blood poking festival - UGH. I believe I counted like 9 vials of blood, between the MaterniT21, and whatever other panel they did today. It look quite a while to fill all of those tubes. It was totally yucky for me, but yeah. Baby looked fine (as far as an ultrasound tech can tell at this point), and I've opted to do the 16 week quad screen for neural tube defects as well, just so I have a clearer picture before the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. 

So, I picked up a boppy pillow (as I gave mine to someone long ago, and I can't even remember who), and a few gender neutral newborn outfits. And 4 Avent soothie binkies/dummies, which both of my other kids LIVED ON for several months. Grabbed some summer outfits for the big kids. 

AND...we told Hannah. She is totally excited, and had lots of questions, and wanted to know what day the baby was going to "get here." LOL!!! Oh, and she's convinced the baby is going to be a girl. UGGGGGHHHH. I'm actually convinced it's a boy. Oscar was not ready for the news this evening. I'm going to try to hit him up while he's in the bathtub tonight, and not such a spazz. :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry for the long absence! But baby watch!! Woohoo, gigs you look amazing. :)

We are doing good, Logan just had his first cold
. First time we go out to do social kid friendly things and he comes home with a cold, spreads it to me and hubby :(
5 1/2 months old, this close to crawling! He has mastered the going up on all 4 and rocking, since he hasn't figured out the forward arm motion he gets frustrated and then starts rolling into a different direction. Haha
We have his 6 month check-up soon and I expect him to be 19+ lbs!! Bfing is also going really well for us still.


----------



## StillPraying

PL so glad to hear you guys are doing well! I loved breastfeeding :cloud9: sorry about the cold, my dd2 came home sick, so I feel for you.

Wookie sorry about all the blood, I feel your pain that's me at every appointment so far. But yay for getting to see a wriggly baby! 

MS I hope labor wakes you :haha:

These. Are WTF fries. Yes what the f**k fries. Lol its seasoned fries, with a gravy, 3 diff kinds of cheese, brisket, and a fried egg on top.....there is not an emoji on here that is worthy of this kind if awesomeness.
 



Attached Files:







20170503_125009_opt.jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

PL no fun! So sorry. :( Hope the three of you feel better soon! I think my cousin&#8217;s baby was also similar in weight at 6 months.

Wookie so happy the scan went well. Ew to the vials. I do not miss doing that r_r When do you get results back? Hopefully soon. and yay for Hannah being super excited! And new baby things!

MS sorry the sweep didn&#8217;t do anything :(

Peace fxed for an early O and that you can get that insem in

Still agreed I feel like i have heard of these wtf fries but I&#8217;m blanking. Edit: jk just saw your post. Sorry about the heart burn

Gigs sorry about the whining. I worry about that with my kid. I have such low tolerance for a lot. Like the crap kids pull these days. Idk. Like I said. I screamed at four kids today. My coworker was like wow I have NEVER heard you yell at them. And another said if I made it this long into the year without screaming I deserve a medal lol. But seriously I told them to stop talking and they got louder?! So i called them over and the kid had the nerve to say I wasn&#8217;t talking. So I just screamed, &#8220;HOW DARE YOU HAVE THE NERVE TO SAY YOU WEREN&#8217;T TALKING WHEN I CAN SEE AND HEAR YOUR MOUTH FROM TEN FEET AWAY! DON&#8217;T EVER LIE TO ME AGAIN!&#8221; Then I half yelled that the four of them were benched and they were not to speak in science class unless spoken to. hahahaha of f* But that&#8217;s so cute how he wants to be helpful! Love the bump :)

CB awww yay for weaning and crawling!

J enjoy the bath and ice cream and netflix :) Or rather I hope you enjoyed it

AFM so exhausted from work. Other than that&#8230; not a lot to report. I think the staff is doing a surprise baby shower with my kiddos. They&#8217;ve been weird and talking to my principal behind my back for weeks and hinting at it. They not so subtly told me to wear something blue and fancy tomorrow, and that I couldn&#8217;t have Thursday helpers at lunch because they needed to do something in the room. And I&#8217;m like ok because you can&#8217;t be in there without me and you know I lock the door at lunch. They said don&#8217;t worry about it. Ok&#8230; So then I walk them to science class, and the science teacher goes oh hey btw do you want to go get lunch tomorrow. I&#8217;m looking at her like um&#8230; what? Random. So she keeps pushing and pushing and I kind of got the feeling they&#8217;re trying to get me off campus&#8230; I&#8217;m not going to lie. I&#8217;m not really in the mood to be surprised. I have too much shit to do. Also, bought the baby like two book sets and a few more books. I totally bought that &#8220;I&#8217;ll Love You Forever&#8221; because I was watching &#8220;Friends&#8221; re-runs and Joey did a dramatic reading of it for Emma&#8217;s birthday lol. Other than that. 4D scan on Saturday. GD test Friday. Next appointment next Friday. 27 school days left!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, those fries look amazing! I could finish those in a heartbeat.. did I mention that bfing has brought my weight down to where I now have to watch that I don't loose too much more!


----------



## gigglebox

PL! We missed you! How is farm life? Glad to hear Logan is doing so well <3 

Dobs, it makes me feel better knowing we all lose our shit sometimes. It's so different with your own kid though. You'll probably tolerate their annoying-ness better as you'll learn how to shut them out or exactly what you need to say to shut them up. Too funny about the shower. I remember my work threw me one with Des that I figured out about 30 minutes vefore--and I was so unhappy about it. Obviously I appreciated the gesture but I hate surprises like that, and then I had to act surprised...Not so fun. I did get a lot of swag though, so...silver lining. And yay for a scan! My friend who's a week ahead of you had one today and it was perfect, his little facial features were all clear and he's so cute! Can't wait to see yours. Btw did y'all figure out the name?

Still, i like all those items (except gravy), but the idea of combining them grosses me out. Looks interesting though...

Wook, yay for a good scan! I hope the test results are perfect and you aren't bruised too badly.

I had a tour of the maternity ward last night...i'm reeeaaally looking forward to trying out their jacuzzi tub. I wasn't allowed to last time because my water was totally broke...isn't that silly? I may insist on it this time regardless.


----------



## Cppeace

If your water breaks before you get in a tub of water you can get a nasty infection- Having done a ton of research on water birth this is a fact I know. If your water breaks while your in the tub in and out all you like.


----------



## gigglebox

That makes no sense to me.

What if you're just a trickle leak, vs. a full on loss of bags?


----------



## Cppeace

It has to do with the now opening to easily infected areas and the fact that your immune system is naturally lower when pregnant and at it's lowest while giving birth. It is the reason so many women died a few days after birth in the 1300-1800s. It was called bed fever or birth fever- it was usually caused by using dirty tools or hands on a birthing mother an introducing bad bacteria. It is this bad bacteria in the water that can infect you.If your water breaks, even a trickle in the tub your fluid is killing most of the bacteria and your body has already grown accustom to the bacteria if you've been in it a while.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs it's not brown gravy like you have on potatoes, it's a cream gravy. It's delish! So I googled the water birth thing. Most hospitals/birthing centers will let you in a birthing pool/tub if your amniotic fluid is clear. Obviously each hospital is different in their 11policies. Some hospitals like to err on the far side of caution and just say no. I believe they advise against getting in the tub at home if your water breaks because obviously you really can't accurately test your own amniotic fluid at home.


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting tidbit on the water thing learned something new

Gigs nope no name

Kk sleep lol <3


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> PL! We missed you! How is farm life? Glad to hear Logan is doing so well <3
> 
> Dobs, it makes me feel better knowing we all lose our shit sometimes. It's so different with your own kid though. You'll probably tolerate their annoying-ness better as you'll learn how to shut them out or exactly what you need to say to shut them up. Too funny about the shower. I remember my work threw me one with Des that I figured out about 30 minutes vefore--and I was so unhappy about it. Obviously I appreciated the gesture but I hate surprises like that, and then I had to act surprised...Not so fun. I did get a lot of swag though, so...silver lining. And yay for a scan! My friend who's a week ahead of you had one today and it was perfect, his little facial features were all clear and he's so cute! Can't wait to see yours. Btw did y'all figure out the name?
> 
> Still, i like all those items (except gravy), but the idea of combining them grosses me out. Looks interesting though...
> 
> Wook, yay for a good scan! I hope the test results are perfect and you aren't bruised too badly.
> 
> I had a tour of the maternity ward last night...i'm reeeaaally looking forward to trying out their jacuzzi tub. I wasn't allowed to last time because my water was totally broke...isn't that silly? I may insist on it this time regardless.

I think they're just overly cautious. You can get an infection from them just checking your cervix. I was in the tub when I had A and my water had already broke. No issues for me. They'll probably be more strict with you since you'll be having a ToL/VBAC. Hope all goes smoothly for you!

Yay for the tour! You're so close now. :happydance:


----------



## Breeaa

MS, hope things start moving along for ya soon!!!! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies <3 ugh I'm so DONE. M&S, I would be going raving mad if I went a week+ overdue! 
I went to sleep 4 hours ago and have been up 4 times to pee. I'm awake right now at almost 3am just sitting here like...wtf. These are my last days of sleeping and my dang body's like "nope. Not for you."

Wahhh. I love big babies but it's really making these last few days quite hard...sorry for all my bitching.

On the plus side I may have 7 ducks sold (2 for sure, 5 supposed to be gone on Sunday). Honestly I am excited to get out of this whole duck egg thing. It was fun but stressful.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I feel you girl. I think?? I'm having contractions but seriously I'm just so tired and want to sleep. Haven't gotten a wink yet tonight. Nights seem to be so bad for me then daytime I feel fine:


----------



## gigglebox

Future you're having contractions?!!!! Are they painful? Are you timing them?


----------



## gigglebox

Bre...I see your "wtt" note in your signature :haha: broody again already? When do you want to start trying for the next?


----------



## FutureMrs

I think I am? But I dunno what to expect lol they are definitely painful.. about every 8 minutes now lasting 30-40 seconds.. hubby starts his new job today so no doubt I'll go into or am in labor lol. I had a doctors appointment today but was still just 2cm but now 80% effaced. I don't trust my own judgement honestly so maybe it's nothing.


----------



## gigglebox

FUTURE, YOU'RE IN LABOR! Ahhhhhhhhhh!!! Give your doctor a call!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Looks like you're winning our race! :haha: i'll admit I'm pretty excited to be up and getting these updates live :haha: I completely forget, what time zone are you in? Looks like you'll be having a "May the Fourth" baby, or perhaps a cino de mayo baby


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol I'm not entirely convinced I am for some reason I don't know! Labour and delivery here basically tells you not to come in until your contractions are 4-5 minutes a part. Is 3:30 am here so eastern time I think?!


----------



## gigglebox

Heyyyy we're in the same TZ! Wow wait until 5 mins apart? Ok well I guess your only option is attempt to sleep and see what happens, but I am convinced you're in labor from what you describe.

Do try and sleep though, you're going to need to save as much energy as possible! I'm going to try and sleep too...hoping for an update in the morning! Good luck to you in case you don't come back online! Eeeeeee!


----------



## Twag

Eeek Future it sure does sound like labour to me :happydance:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Future! Don't you dare :haha: I was only kidding when I said it was a race! Hehehe. Painful contractions 8 minutes apart sounds good, especially if the time between them is getting steadily shorter.

Sadly, it can still fizzle out - I had a whole week of stop-start labour with Nat. Up every night for hours. On the plus side, it made it MUCH easier when actual labour then did kick in.

No labour for me, no May the Fourth baby by the looks of it, gutted. It is 9am, and I've never had a labour start and progress so quickly that it's likely I'd have him today.

We're told to wait at home til 3 in 10, or you can't cope any more. I'll probably go in a bit sooner than that since it's #4.

Still, I don't know how I feel about those fries :haha: I think I'd prefer everything separate. Also depends on what kinds of cheeses. I tried cheese curds once in a restaurant here and omg, ruined my whole dinner. 5 weeks til you stop work!!

Gigs yay for birdie sales! 11 days overdue now and tbh I don't physically feel any different to weeks ago except it's getting really hard to breathe. But even I'm starting to be like wtf baby, let's just get on with it already. At the same time, every extra day pregnant is a day I don't need to be looking after a newborn :haha:

Dobs haha, sounds ever so subtle, their planning. More shower - more presents. It's cute. I got f**k all :haha: I've not even been given the hand-me-downs I've been promised from various people. It is normal to wait til after the baby is here for gifts here, but one of Joe's friends' family was giving us all their baby clothes and a moses basket and I wanted to wash the clothes because I just know they're going to have loads of fabric softener on, and I can't stand the smell and all my kids have ridiculously sensitive skin. Rambling, sorry.

Waterbirth - never heard of not going into water in a hospital after ROM, personally. In a public pool, absolutely, that goes without saying. But at home, the concern from what I read and was told is more that if you go in too early, it can stall labour. And in hospital, it's the next pain relief you're usually given after gas and air, subject to being at least 4cm dilated. I can't see how a freshly run birthing pool would harbour bacteria unless the water in the area is unsafe. Sounds a bit like paranoia to me tbh.

Joe was born with pneumonia contracted from an infection - my water didn't break til very shortly before the c-section. So if amniotic fluid kills bacteria, it didn't do a very good job with him &#128558;


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my future you sound like you're in labour , may the fourth be with you :rofl: !! I'm going to try to not go in for as long as possible when I go into labour (unless she's premature or my waters go with no real labour signs) because the longer you are in hospital for the more likely they are to get annoyed with you and use medical intervention which I don't want!


----------



## FutureMrs

Still about 8-10 minutes a part and the intensity definitely isn't worsening I can still breathe through them for sure, but I am kind of starting to believe I may be in labour lol I'm hoping I can convince my husband to goto work until I feel the need to go in. I'm with you Kit, the less time I spend there the better. And honestly just being a nurse hospitals are so dirty and I don't want to expose myself or baby to anything unnecessary!


----------



## FutureMrs

M&S I don't know how you've handled going that far over due lol. If this isn't it for me and I make it to even 41 I think I'll cry!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Don't let breathing through them fool you. 8-10 minutes apart is still very early so staying home is a good call for now, but I'd pay more attention to how frequent they are than how painful. Breathing should really be possible til pretty late on! Also do make sure DH is on stand-by and able to get home quick if needed, it can take hours on end to go from 8 minutes to 3, or it can happen within a few contractions.

It's easier for me because none of mine have ever come earlier than 11 days over, so I already went into this expecting that! And due date is just a day to me :haha: meaningless. Besides, I still have s**t to do, work, voting today, other kids - I'm not sitting around, waiting and wondering, like I was first time round.


----------



## wookie130

Future, I'll be praying that things pick up, and this is it! No fizzling! NOOOO!!!! (lol)

M&S- Maybe you'll have a Cinco de Mayo baby??? But that would probably mean that stuff would start to happen today (which in your case is completely possible, I guess)...I have everything crossed for you that you have this baby by the weekend. We're giving you a deadline here. Baby by Monday. :rofl:

Dobs- That's pretty cute that your co-workers are up to something for you. I hope you get lots of nice stuff for baby boy! Showers are fun, but they're kind of awkward too...I never liked all that attention. It weirds me out, definitely.

Still- Okay, now that I know what WTF fries are, they look DELICIOUS. Like I could tear into those suckers and do some serious damage...yum. For some reason, I'm now craving biscuits and gravy like crazy. My stomach is growling. Help me.

Cpp- You know, I read this about water birth as well. Like, it's great to sit in the warm water PRIOR to the membranes rupturing for pain relief and relaxation, but after that, it poses certain risks. Hmmm. Interesting. I mean, you see babies actually born INTO the pool all of the time (like on YouTube, and TV, etc.), and I have read some accounts of babies/mothers who have contracted infections from doing it that way, but there are probably just as many where it's been fine and dandy too. My newborn photographer had a homebirth in a birthing pool, and it was beautiful. One thing that always bothered me about the babies I've seen born into the water, is that they almost always look bluish/purple...and that is NOT a healthy-looking color for a newborn. A pink baby is a baby who is not oxygen deprived, and that is desirable...but that purple color disturbs me.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook that's an interesting point about the baby's color. I've noticed that, too. Hmmm...

Future I hope you're sleeping but I'm eagerly awaiting an update!


----------



## shaescott

Future aggggh! Waiting for your update!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo exciting stuff future!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nathaniel was born into the water and was a normal colour. Babies get their oxygen through the cord until the cord is cut, so where and how they're born won't affect their oxygen supply. I've seen lots of babies born on dry land that are purple or blue as well, and pink up within a few minutes.

I think if waterbirth or birthing pools in general were risky, they would not be actively encouraged for most people. Even with my history, and the fact that having had chorioamniotis once I was apparently a smidge more likely to get it again, the ONLY reason they tried to argue against a birth pool was for monitoring reasons. And once it was established that the wireless monitors they had were fully waterproof, they didn't argue any more :haha:

I take it the 5th of May has some sort of significance over there? :D It's entirely possible he could come tomorrow, as long as something starts soon (I suppose if I go totally unlike any labour I've had before, he could still come tonight, but I think that's unlikely) The threat of hospital has always got them out the early hours of the day we are supposed to go in, so I predict 3am on Monday morning :haha: The doctors will start to get antsy if he doesn't come by then and I'd rather not have the last few days ruined by having to argue with them :haha: Bad enough I'm having to fight about this stupid B12 thing still!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Waiting on a Future update!

Fx MS & Gigs pop soon too. 

Pl- one of my boys is about 15 pounds at 4 months and he was a premie! lol it's scary how fast they grow huh? And wow crawling already? I can't believe it. 

I can't remember anything else. But I came here to say my sisters pregnant and I'm SO freakin excited!! She just took a test this morning her baby will be due right around the boys birthday.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh green that's so exciting!! Congrats to your sister!!


----------



## shaescott

M&S may 5th is cinco de mayo. It's the day the Mexicans beat the French in the battle of Puebla. They don't celebrate it in Mexico, really. Just Americans who want to drink tequila and eat Mexican food and stuff lol (thats an oversimplification of course)


----------



## shaescott

Greenie oooo congrats to your sister!


----------



## StillPraying

I really despise Cinco De Mayo. That's not an American holiday, and it's irritating to me that someone would claim that holiday as part of their culture when it's not actually celebrated in their country of origin. It just an excuse to get drunk from what I've seen. 

Greenie congrats to your sister :happydance:

MS I agree the going in water post water breaking is mostly being overly cautious honestly. Waterbirths are interesting, but I find it weird when people have their spouse/partner/other half in the pool with them. Idk why but it's gross to me lol 
Man I hope your lol guy comes before Monday! Do you have another appointment before then?

Wookie dd2 was purple. I did not have any form of a water birth, it has nothing to do with oxygen.

Future my hospital also says contractions 5 min apart consistently. Totally with you on waiting as long as possible. DH made me go in with dd1 and I got stressed out which slowed my contractions. Good luck maam!!:happydance:

I'm home with sick kids. I SHOULD clean the house. Nope I'm watching OBEM lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Greenie that's so exciting! Having pregnant family is the best.

M&S I'm so bummed the tubs here are for laboring only. Wish I could attempt a water birth, but maybe in the future ('course with a vbac they probably wouldn't let me anyway).

How was tearing? They say a warm compress can help reduce tearing, so I wonder what being submerged in warm water would do.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs lots of women doing VBAC do waterbirths:thumbup: at least you have labor pools, my hospital only has showers.


----------



## Cppeace

The color of the baby is caused entirely by how well the cord is supply oxygen and has nothing to do with what surface they born on or in. Purple is actually totally healthy , blue is not so good and grey is bad. 
Most likely the women who got infections were ones that got in after the water broke and weren't in it when it broke. People don't tend to research enough before giving birth. 

Glad to hear progress is happening.


----------



## mrs.green2015

How do people in the US watch OBEM?! Actually now that I write it I'm assuming the answer is Netflix or some other internet related thing and we don't have internet...
We live in the country so internet is absurdly priced. There's only two companies and they're both over $100 for crappy connection and speed so we just use our unlimited data phones. 

My hospital does water births but I don't know any details on it. They totally advertise it though. It's all over tvs in the doctors offices and pharmacy though. But it's at the other hospital location where I didn't give birth. I was st the one with the NICU. That was a random rant. 



I want another baby... but it makes no sense right now and I'm just being selfish.


----------



## pacificlove

My next birth will be a hospital birth, due to previous C-section they'll allow me to labor in the pool but not birth. Fingers are already crossed for no backlabor
Because when I don't have it, I progress quite fast! (Like, can I even make it to the hospital? We live on an island that relies on ferry service!)

Mrs g, 14 lbs! Logan had doubled his birth weight by that time too. I feel like he hasn't gained weight but grown in length over the last month. We'll find out for sure in about 2 weeks. Haha are you and hubby on the taller side? How are you and the boys doing overall?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G if you have unlimited data, you could watch it on your phone. I get it on channel 4 replay but I imagine that's probably not available outside the UK because of licensing.

Aw, it's defo not selfish to want another baby. You are my hero though, having twins already and wanting another so soon!

PL back labour sucks big time. It's so much harder to cope with I find.

The midwife I saw yesterday actually asked me if I'd considered a homebirth (my usual one is on holiday so I hadn't seen this one before) Attitudes are changing I think, even in the few years since I last had a baby, people are so much more open to more natural now after c-section. It's been a lot easier for me :haha: Hopefully it'll translate to over the pond as well soon :)

My next baby related appointment is on Monday for ctg and check up, if I don't go before.

Future? Where you at? There better be baby pictures at the end of this disappearing act :haha:

My walk to the polling station almost killed me (it's about 10 minutes away!) and I swear it's hotter than Hades today - a whole 20'c and sunny. My acclimatised to Scotland body can't take this. Added to that, I've been in the middle of a messenger war with some employees, and angry e-mails to management companies for the shop and I'm so done with people for today.

On a more positive note though I finally have an appointment for the B12 shot tomorrow morning and it only took three phonecalls and bursting into tears talking to the doctors' receptionist to get it sorted finally :dohh: And I have bits of plug coming away!


----------



## gigglebox

Green why is that selfish? There would be well over a year age gap between kids, I see no problem with that :shrug: not sure about OBEM, but I thought it used to be on TLC. 

I am not in labor but I am getting what my friend calls "lightning crotch", where I get, like, shockwaves right in my cervix. I'm hoping things are progressing but more likely it's just baby headbutting me down there :roll: 

I walked around for quite a bit (2 weeks, was it?) with DS1 and being about where I am now, 1cm dilated...I remember I lost my plug and water broke and I was like YAY! THINGS ARE OPENING UP! Then I went to L&D and I was still 1cm lol--was SOOOO pissed at the time!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay m&s!!! Things are happening!!!!!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, and tearing, I tore badly with Nat but it was my first vaginal delivery, and he was in a really bad position as well (hand up at his face so I pushed out a head and an arm at the same time!!) I don't know how much difference being in the pool would make, skin is definitely more stretchy after warm water (my ears tell me so and protest a LOT if I haven't had something in them for a few days and then try to put my usual 9/16" plugs in - it's much easier after a shower) but during birth there's so much fluid and stuff going on down there anyway? I dunno. I would be inclined to say a compress is more likely to help prevent tears by physically controlling the speed the baby comes out at - it'll help with the sting and let the baby come out slower, which gives the skin a chance to stretch rather than tear. 

It's not something I really looked into though. I'm slightly concerned about it this time, this baby being so much bigger than Elisabeth, but will just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## gigglebox

What are they predicting the weight at?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I haven't had a scan since 36 weeks, and he was just under 7lb at that point, I think? So not huge by any means, probably 8lb something, but Ella was only 6lb 8 born!


----------



## StillPraying

OBEM has a US version that features a hospital that's in Ohio i think? It was thru lifetime channel, but I'm watching it through Amazon. I started with season 1... So far pretty much everyone gets an epidural. Lol they mentioned on there that they're at like a 90 something % rate of women getting epidurals. 

MS homebirth is pretty frowned upon in the US. I hope if things are changing there it'll spread to over here. Yay for plug loss! Progress:thumbup: glad you'll finally get your shot, good grief having to do all that to get it.

Gigs I hate lightening crotch!

MrsG it's not selfish to want another baby :flower:


----------



## kittykat7210

Feeling kind of fed up at the moment, the house buying is stalled, my work are twats, my bump is measuring 4 weeks behind (when I do it, my midwife didn't measure) I can't get to sleep or stay asleep and my fingers have swelled so I can no longer wear my wedding bands :( causing one lady today to ask if I was even still with the father in a snotty voice!! (I do look very young despite not being young) by who says these things!!


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty:hugs: when it rains it pours doesn't it? Sorry you're having a rough time hon :hugs: if you are measuring your bump and it's off, there's a good chance it's the way you are doing it. But if it is concerning you, maybe give your midwife a call so she can check and reassure you? If it's any encouragement I always measured much smaller until I got to third trimester :)


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty, something about being pregnant makes people think they can do and say insane things they wouldn't do with anyone else in any other public form. Can you imagine someone just normally walking up to someone, rubbing there belly and asking when they are due to poop? Or someone walking past and asking if you are sure it's not two tumors?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kitty- my doctor/ insurance doesn't measure bumps anymore. Not sure why as I never asked but I had heard it wasn't accurate? No idea if that is true but as other said if you're concerned I would call your doc. Maybe they have a reason they don't measure it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, there's a reason they tend not to measure fundal height here - it can be really off. Everyone carries differently. I wouldn't stress about it, but ask your midwife if you're worried.

Like CP said, it's very odd how pregnant women are somehow considered public property. People think they can make the rudest remarks. Magazines constantly go on about people 'showing off' their baby bump in this outfit or while doing that - no, she's just walking down the bloody street, not showing off. 

Wedding band, I've heard some people buy a cheap plain band to wear just as a stop-gap. Our wedding bands were £30 for the pair (engraved as well lol) from eBay so a plain titanium or sterling silver ring should be easy enough to pick up if you miss wearing a ring. Not quite the same, I know, but better than nothing.

I constantly get 'oooh, is this your first?' No, it's number #4. Oh my god how do you manage? Glutton for punishment! Is that you done after this one then? Really? You don't look old enough! (I also look younger than I am but even so, if I'd had them at bloody 16 it would still have been my business, not someone else's) Or the classic 'don't you have a telly?!' Yes, but what can I say, TV is crap, I prefer sex? :dohh:

Still, I guess I can understand in a culture where most people give birth with a doctor present that homebirth wouldn't be encouraged. Here, you'll have the same midwives at home as you would during a hospital birth, they just come to the house instead! Also if the accepted way to give birth is lying on a bed on your back with almost no other pain relief options, it's no wonder most people opt for an epidural. It would be tortureous - there's no way I could have went without something if I'd had to lie down. Here they very much encourage you to stay moving around, standing up, on all fours, on a ball, pretty much any way at all other than flat on your back. And before epidural, you can get gas and air, and various other painkillers.


----------



## Cppeace

M&S yes, moving around is great for labor. Lying on one's back is the absolute worst position to give birth in and leads to longer labor,more tearing and more pain. The lying on one's back birthing is just for the ease of Doctors/midwives to see how your progressing. It isn't natural or the best way.


----------



## StillPraying

MS I think other countries do better with birthing than the US....but we do better than Brazil, which has a country wide csection rate of 80-90%. :thumbup: but part of that is that midwifery is complicated here...there isn't a set standard, and it varies by state. So I think that's a big contribution to why homebirths are not encouraged here.love your comments on pregnant women being public property. So true lol it's like of your pregnant that makes it okay to say whatever the hell they want. So dumb.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It f**king hurts, that's for sure :haha: I remember agreeing to have waters broken with Nathaniel and lying down to get checked and get it done - she managed one attempt and failed and I refused to stay lying down long enough for another go. I have no idea how women manage to lie back their full labour.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think Fern said South Africa is also like that, elective c-section being by far the most common. I wonder why it is like that?


----------



## M&S+Bump

In about four hours, it will officially be the longest I've been pregnant EVER :haha:

Hope his laziness translates to outside the womb too, I could do with a chilled out one!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I hope he is a very chill baby for you.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ladies just a note to let you know we've been in hospital since about 1! I was 5cm 100% effaced at that time. Have been in the tub since basically so not sure where we are at now. Cannot decide whether to get N epidural, thoughts?


----------



## gigglebox

Yay!!! Honestly your pain relief is a very personal choice. If you are feeling like the pain is tolerable and are doing OK in the tub, I'd say hold off. Maybe ask how late in the game you can still get one. Remember that you'll be stuck to the bed after you get one, no more tub time. Also I think you'll get a catheter placed at that time, so if peeing into a tube bothers you...another reason to try and do without if it feels ok.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks ladies for your words of encouragement, in terms of mismeasuring fundal height, my auntie was a midwife for years and taught me how to measure it properly so I don't think it's that, I understand it's not accurate but it still worries me! 

I am considering getting some cheap rings to fill the space because I hate the way people judge me like I did this by accident and not how it actually happened with years of heartbreak and desperate trying! 

AND to top of my troubles I got stung by a bee for the first time ever earlier! 

Anyway enough ranting!! Apologies!!

Future congrats on being 5cm!!! Should go quite quickly now I think? (Correct me if I'm wrong) what do you think about an epidural, you won't be able to stay in the water after the epidural but if you're not that bothered and you don't think you will be angry with yourself afterwards there is zero shame in an epidural!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

What she said ^^ depends how you're coping (I assume ok if you're up to updating us!!)

Yay! Baby time! :happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Future so excited for you! I agree with Gigs, ask how far they'll let you go to have one, every hospital is different on that. As one who had them with 2 births, I plan to try without this time...but everyone is different on what they want. If you're doing good without it now, maybe just wait and if it gets to be too much then get it :hugs: can't wait for the update!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay future! Baby time! Good luck momma!
Also love that your baby decided to come the day of your SOs new job. Hahah


----------



## wookie130

Yay, Future!!! Good luck. You do what is comfortable for YOU!


----------



## StillPraying

So after future....will it be MS or Gigs???? Dun dun dun....


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up in a bit but I wanted to update that yup the kiddos surprised me with a baby shower. Like I said, they're about as subtle as a sack of bricks lol. It was a bit of a headache and 45 minutes I can't get back, but I'm glad they did it. They really are a kind hearted group of kids. And this is honestly the first time anybody has surprised me like this.

So the scoop is that as soon as I said I was expecting, a bunch of the girls in my class thought of the idea and the next day went to the principal. They got her permission to do it during school/ set up during lunch. They borrowed the speakers from the PE teacher to play music. And they got the science teacher to take me out to lunch (which was delicious). So I got back and my principal says she has to get a kid from my class like uh huh sure. They decorated the room with streamers and banners and handmade posters and balloons. They even brought fruit and cupcakes. It was the cutest thing ever. I cried a little. They got a lot of cute clothes. It was funny because, while cute, it's all the outfits that are never on sale so I didn't buy them :rofl:, some toys, a bath time set, and a deluxe super seat. It was the CUTEST and the best part of it was you could tell the kids totally organized it all themselves. So sweet!


----------



## pacificlove

Fx crossed for an easy delivery!!

Here home birth is actually quite common. Being on a small island I didn't feel comfortable with that idea. If we had needed the hospital between 11pm and 6am, they would have had to bring over the helicopter and it would have to be a real emergency!. This is how some quick labors that were planned to be hospital births turned into home births. My gut was right as I did end up needing an emergency C-section. Because it was "only" an emergency and not a fire emergency, Logan didn't have to spent time in the NICU if we had tried to do this any other way.


----------



## DobbyForever

The fifth of May is a holiday we made up in the US as an excuse to get drunk and party. It&#8217;s associated with Mexican Independence, but has very little to do with it like Shae said. You go to Mexico, and they do not celebrate it. Most first gen Mexicans I know find it annoying and racist af lol.

The fourth is clearly Star Wars day woot woot.

*Greenie *that is so exciting for your sister!!! And yay for the boys growing and crawling! Greenie, it makes sense and not selfish. <3 Also not sure about the OBEM I looked on demand/ tv guide and couldn&#8217;t find it. Didn&#8217;t check netflix though, but i have Prime connected to my tv so&#8230; hm&#8230;. may start watching next week on the days I don&#8217;t have recordings. Your gyn didn&#8217;t measure? Mine measures when I go in for those quick appointments. She measures, does the doppler, asks me if I have questions, then gives me the rundown of upcoming stuff I need to do/ appointments. She didn&#8217;t tell me the measurement until I asked though.

*Still* eff cleaning. I haven&#8217;t cleaned all week. F.T.S. 

*MS* I got hot and out of breath just thinking about walking ten minutes hahah yay for your b12 appointment! Hope you have a chillax baby as well! 

*Kit,* are you drinking enough water? I notice I days I don&#8217;t drink my fingers swell and I can&#8217;t wear my bands either. I CRIED when I went camping and couldn&#8217;t get them on. SO was like wtf is wrong with you just put them in the box and move on haha. Men. Also, I wouldn&#8217;t worry about the bump size. Your scans have been perfect so far. Bee stings suck. I haven&#8217;t been stung since I was 5, but it stung me right by my bag so it huuuurt. I avoid bees like the plague now

*Future *YAAAAY WOOHOO go go go! I agree the pain relief is so personal. For me, I&#8217;m getting it and getting is asap. I&#8217;m with Greenie, that is such a coinky dink baby decided to come on the first day of work haha. Hopefully his paternity is better than SO&#8217;s. He only gets one week after delivery! Nothing before either! Like UMMM hookers. I NEED SUPPORT oh well. That&#8217;s what my mom is for. Except she doesn&#8217;t have grandma leave&#8230; oh well. This boy will be a momma&#8217;s boy.

*Home births, *that&#8217;s so interesting. My doula, yes I officially have a labor and support doula hehehe, says that home births are super on the rise and becoming more popular/ normalized. Well, someone said it. It was her or my gyn. Can&#8217;t remember.

*Water births:* I think my gyn asked if I wanted to do it/ it&#8217;s on the birth plan form as an option. But NOPE no no no no. First, I hate baths. I&#8217;m the person who showers before getting in the bath then showers when I get out. Second, I hate my white, wrinkly skin.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs g, I think we still want a sibling for Logan too... Hubby was talking of a 3rd the other day! It seems daunting having to split my time between 2! A second child probably would not get the same attention as Logan did during those first months.. it seems unfair. What do mom's of more then one think?
On the other hand, I know there will be days Logan will be so happy to have a sibling!


----------



## StillPraying

PL I think I'd be afraid to have a homebirth in that kind of circumstance too...i think the idea is great but the idea of not being able to easily get to a hospital if needed would scare me. Home births aren't allowed where I live, which is a shame because you can literally walk to the hospital lol edit to add, having more kids isn't as hard as you think :) but I am glad I had the age gap I had. I think it would have been harder to share time with 2 ages that really need you. 

Dobs that's so sweet of your students! And yay for a doula!

Future thinking of you :)


----------



## StillPraying

DH is watching starwars with dd1 right now. Dd2 bailed on them in favor of frozen lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol frozen haha

Omg I saw him move from the outside for the first time and like a dumbass I thought I hit record on my phone but didn't!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, are you serious! That's a shame about the home births. I wonder why.

Done, yay for outside moves! Logan would always stop those movements as soon as I pointed the camera.. which has now translated into him stopping cute sounds or moves when I bring up the camera to make cute videos and pictures for the grandparents. Haha

Logan has been fighting his naps pretty hard these days...


----------



## StillPraying

PL I live on a military base. I think it's an insurance thing because military insurance does not cover homebirthing, so they don't allow it in base housing:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww pl that's cute but frustrating

He was going to town even after I rolled for the phone. I was watching it on my phone thinking yay I got it on video but nope. ><


----------



## shaescott

Cinco de mayo actually isn't the day of Mexican independence. People often think it is, but it was just the day of victory of one specific battle. Pretty much the only one they won. It's definitely an excuse for Americans to get drunk. Kinda shameful really.


----------



## shaescott

Future I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see pictures of the baby!!!


----------



## wookie130

Greenie- That's great about your sister! Congrats to all! :happydance:

PL- Yeah...more than 1 kid. My first two were only 17 months apart, and it was tough. Hannah was still pretty much a baby when her brother arrived, and honestly, the baby did get less attention than the toddler... Babies you can set down, or wear them in a carrier, and they're content to just hang, whereas toddlers are pretty much self-destructive clumsy hazards to their own lives, who need a lot of supervision and attention. So, Oscar did a lot of hanging out on his play mat, or in his Rock N Play, or in the Tula carrier, etc., while I shuffled around after his slightly older but mobile sister. Now, I've heard that going from 2 to 3 kids isn't that far of a stretch, really. We shall see. ;)

Dobs- How friggin' adorable is that baby shower your kids threw for you????? I love that they did that, seriously I do. They must have some love for Ms. Dobby. I'm glad you got cute stuff out of it, also. 

Home births...I know I'd never have one. I'm fine with others wanting to birth at home, but it will never be for me. I tend to be a fan of the medical model when it comes to birth, although it's not a popular view right now, and some may view it as uneducated or whatever. Contrary to that notion, I've spent a great deal of time reading this and that on the subject of home birth...and I feel much safer in a hospital setting, with interventions being available immediately, and access to life-saving medical procedures and technology. It's just my preference, and not having that stuff readily at my service is just a risk I'm not willing to take. There are things that can happen where a few minutes can mean either life or death, or sometimes a birth injury (such as brain damage) can occur, and the time it takes to transfer to the hospital from a home setting does not allow enough time to prevent it. It happens. What can I say...I am a true skeptic, and while home birth (or unassisted birth, free birth, etc.) appeals to many, it does not to me at all. 

Future- I can't wait to hear about your birth. I hope all is going well! 

M&S is surely next, don't you girls think so? That's my official guess.

AFM- I told my mother tonight about baby, and much to our surprise, she's thrilled! Phew! Big sigh of relief!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah Shae that's what I mean. You ask people what it is for and they say Mexican independence and it has nothing to do with it lol. I feel that way when I ask people why the fourth is the fourth and they are like duh that's when we won the war. Face meet palm. But Memorial Day I think is the biggest palm. None of my students ever know they just go BBQ! Lol

Wookie i feel the same way about home birth for the same reasons. To each their own, but not for me. Especially since the neonatal units are 30m away no traffic. So no thanks. Also yayyyyy!!!! So glad your mom reacted positively!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Woolie,thanks for weighing in on the going up in numbers. Gives me confidence to do it ;) although we are 95% sure that we want a sibling. When we do it, I know I'd want hubby home every night and I'd probably downsize my farm animals for a few years again.

Done, that is so sweet! You must be Mrs popular to your students ;)

As for the home births: I'll be glad to take another epidural! They are heaven when you've only had backlabor. Everyone is insisting that my next labor won't be anything like my first... Chances are almost none existing but I know if anything starts late in the evening, I'll head over to the midwife center until things get rolling and then to the hospital


----------



## Cppeace

My view is always have the birth that feels best to you. If you are comfy in the hospital, do it. The birth center, go for it. Home?Good for you? The forest or lake? Totally your choice. In no state is home birth illegal and never should be. Medical is all about choice.


----------



## StillPraying

Most people don't know the difference between memorial day and veterans day, think the civil war was about slavery, have no clue who St.Patrick was, or think that all military members are called soldiers :neutral: people are ignorant. What can ya do?

PL agree on the epidural, it was great with dd1! My mom had her oldest 2 11 months apart. She said it was hard but fun. 

Wookie i don't think it's "uneducated" to prefer a medical model of birth at all. It makes perfect sense to prefer the expertise of medically trained professionals, and to not want the risk of not having emergency services near by. Plus when you've experienced complications, you know just how important those interventions can be. A homebirth sounds nice, but like you, I prefer the security of having those interventions readily available. 

Potty training is tiring. Thank goodness for not having carpet and for my steam mop lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Still. I drink lol. I go home and drink a very large glass of wine :rofl:

And lol oh man I do not look forward to potty training. It was hard enough potty training the dogs haha


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I did that same rhing trying to record the gosling -.- that sounds super cute with your kiddos <3 glad they threw it and tickled to know it made you cry :haha: adorbs.

Still, m&s is definitely going next! She's ahead of me in all stats :haha: though I have a feeling I won't go to my due date...but I'm probably wrong. I'll probably go way past  guess I'll see about any progress on Tuesday. 

In "things you were incorrectly taught", did you know the Declaration of Independance was actually done on July 2nd? They were just missing a couple signatures until the 4th. I think the founding fathers referred to the 2nd as being the date that would go down in history...nope!

And your un-oxidized blood is not blue at all. It's just so dark, a concentrated red, that it looks blue beneath the skin, inside your veins. Or something like that.

It's funny that Mexico doesn't celebrate cinco de mayo, but the restaurants here sure do!


----------



## StillPraying

Cppeace said:


> My view is always have the birth that feels best to you. If you are comfy in the hospital, do it. The birth center, go for it. Home?Good for you? The forest or lake? Totally your choice. In no state is home birth illegal and never should be. Medical is all about choice.

No not illegal to have one in any state, but they do have different laws by state about who can attend the birth which makes them difficult for many people who want them, or many insurances refuse to cover them or cover certain types of midwifes etc. It's all pretty sad that they make it so hard for people to have the birth they want. While It's not illegal in CA, it's not authorized in my base housing (its literally in the lease). But that's not every military base.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh gosh.. how quickly Logan has grown, I feel like potty training will start in a few days! Wasn't he just born? Haha, really hoping he'll be as easy as my friends kids. She just said to them one day "uhoh, we are all out of diapers. Guess you'll have to use the potty" and the kids just said "ok" and took it as this is the fact.
When my mom potty trained her older child it coincided with the birth of me. My brother decided at 2 1/2 that diapers should be for babies. :haha:

Gigs, did I read something about you having sold your waterfowl?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg ok that is awesome! Lol my coworker's daughter will pee herself multiple times a day and not care. She (the daughter not my coworker) thinks it's hilarious


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs that's so sweet they threw you a shower, and got you things as well!! 

As for home births, my cousin had one and loved it, but I don't want to clean up the mess afterwards so am going to try a birthing centre and a sort of halfway type thing. Can't believe that whether or not your insurance would cover it can actually factor in to how you give birth, that's so not cool!!! 

I hope future is okay!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw Dobs, the shower is adorable.

I can kinda see why 'cultural appropriation' is a thing if stuff like cinco de mayo is happening! That sounds ridiculous :( Also, how can someone not know the day of their own country's independence, especially when it's as big as 4th July! I know mine, and they've already begun celebrating this year as it's the centenary (it's not til December!), and I haven't lived there since I was 14! Or not know who St Patrick is, dear lord. St Paddy's is big here but Scots share a Celtic heritage with the Irish. Although strangely St Andrew's day is nowhere near as widely celebrated - many people will have a certain meal and wear tartan but that's about it, whereas St Paddy's gets decorations and a parade.

Medical vs natural - I don't think it's uneducated either - it's normal to feel anxiety about something so huge as childbirth and people express that in different ways, and especially if you've already had complications before it makes it much more real how quickly things can go wrong. I'm all about informed choice - I might not agree with your choice but I'll fiercely defend your right to have it! That's why I'm so totally against doctors telling women what they will 'allow' them to do etc and don't feel that automatically medicalising birth is right, because it takes away the woman's own choice about it (either directly, a doctor saying 'you can't do that' or indirectly when stuff is just the 'done thing' and there's no other option) Some natural birth extremists are just as bad, but most I've seen are a lot more open to it being the woman's choice.

Obviously sometimes the baby has other ideas and you get no choice :haha: but that's babies for you!

More than one kid - by default obviously attention has to split - but I don't think that's a bad thing. You learn to prioritise - like Wookie said, if you have a toddler, they tend to be priority because at least the baby can be sat in a safe place and no harm should come to them! And sometimes it's just a case of whoever is crying the hardest :haha: Babies are usually happy just being close to you, they don't care that you're not staring them in the eye as you sing lullabies and read to them - they're involved in the game just by being there (get your shoes on, please, we're late is a game, right?) And it's good for even toddlers and definitely older kids to learn independence, sharing, helping out and that they are not the centre of the universe. Also, they might get less attention from you, but they give attention to each other! Especially once they're a bit older. Mine will bicker, but they're inseparable really - they all share a room through choice - Elisabeth kept going in the boys' room and getting in Nathaniel's bed so we just moved her bed in there. Offered Joe to have the room because the two younger ones keep him up at bedtime, and he said he didn't want it, he'd miss them. And they're all impatiently waiting for baby coming!

By far the hardest transition is 0 to 1. 1 to 2 takes a bit of figuring out (a sling or a wrap is your best friend) and 2 to 3, you've already been there and done that!

Potty training - we were lazy and pretty much just waited until they decided themselves. So only really had accidents out of the house or at nursery, or if too busy playing. Night time as well, they just naturally did it themselves - once the night nappy was dry for a week straight, we tried them in pants and that was it. Joe has only just at 6 stopped wearing a pull up to bed, Nathaniel has been dry day and night since he was under 3. It worked well for us!

I bloody better be next :haha: it's so strange because my previous labours were all pretty similar in the early stages and dragged out for days, and to be this late, sure of dates and have almost no signs of labour is all new for me! I'm wondering if this time I just go straight into labour and that's it, instead of stopping and starting like the others. Kids are going to my SIL's for the weekend so now would be a good time, you listening in there?


----------



## Twag

Good luck Future hope you are now holding bubs :hugs:

M&S sounds like baby may come before Monday good luck :thumbup:

Tearing - perenial (sp) massage with some vit e oil works wonders I did it with DS and I did not tear but I had to be cut because his head was stuck coming out :dohh: 8lb 7oz
My DD her birth was so damn quick (labour time 1hr 26min) that I got a 2nd degree tear 8lb 6oz
Both babies were overdue and induced I only used Gas & Air and my TENS machine - I was offered home births (before induction as once induced you can't) but I just felt safer in the hospital (our labour wards are more like birthing suites than a hospital ward) I used a birthing ball all the way through labour also and walking around I gave birth to my DS upright on my knees holding onto the back of the bed and my DD on my side :wacko:
I could not imagine laying down to labour eugh painful and I also have back labour (as in all my pain seems to radiate through my back not back to back baby)

I feel for you ladies in the US your insurance seems to dictate so much :(

:dohh: forgot what else I was going to say


----------



## Twag

M&S+Bump said:


> Aw Dobs, the shower is adorable.
> 
> I can kinda see why 'cultural appropriation' is a thing if stuff like cinco de mayo is happening! That sounds ridiculous :( Also, how can someone not know the day of their own country's independence, especially when it's as big as 4th July! I know mine, and they've already begun celebrating this year as it's the centenary (it's not til December!), and I haven't lived there since I was 14! Or not know who St Patrick is, dear lord. St Paddy's is big here but Scots share a Celtic heritage with the Irish. Although strangely St Andrew's day is nowhere near as widely celebrated - many people will have a certain meal and wear tartan but that's about it, whereas St Paddy's gets decorations and a parade.
> 
> Medical vs natural - I don't think it's uneducated either - it's normal to feel anxiety about something so huge as childbirth and people express that in different ways, and especially if you've already had complications before it makes it much more real how quickly things can go wrong. I'm all about informed choice - I might not agree with your choice but I'll fiercely defend your right to have it! That's why I'm so totally against doctors telling women what they will 'allow' them to do etc and don't feel that automatically medicalising birth is right, because it takes away the woman's own choice about it (either directly, a doctor saying 'you can't do that' or indirectly when stuff is just the 'done thing' and there's no other option) Some natural birth extremists are just as bad, but most I've seen are a lot more open to it being the woman's choice.
> 
> Obviously sometimes the baby has other ideas and you get no choice :haha: but that's babies for you!
> 
> More than one kid - by default obviously attention has to split - but I don't think that's a bad thing. You learn to prioritise - like Wookie said, if you have a toddler, they tend to be priority because at least the baby can be sat in a safe place and no harm should come to them! And sometimes it's just a case of whoever is crying the hardest :haha: Babies are usually happy just being close to you, they don't care that you're not staring them in the eye as you sing lullabies and read to them - they're involved in the game just by being there (get your shoes on, please, we're late is a game, right?) And it's good for even toddlers and definitely older kids to learn independence, sharing, helping out and that they are not the centre of the universe. Also, they might get less attention from you, but they give attention to each other! Especially once they're a bit older. Mine will bicker, but they're inseparable really - they all share a room through choice - Elisabeth kept going in the boys' room and getting in Nathaniel's bed so we just moved her bed in there. Offered Joe to have the room because the two younger ones keep him up at bedtime, and he said he didn't want it, he'd miss them. And they're all impatiently waiting for baby coming!
> 
> By far the hardest transition is 0 to 1. 1 to 2 takes a bit of figuring out (a sling or a wrap is your best friend) and 2 to 3, you've already been there and done that!
> 
> Potty training - we were lazy and pretty much just waited until they decided themselves. So only really had accidents out of the house or at nursery, or if too busy playing. Night time as well, they just naturally did it themselves - once the night nappy was dry for a week straight, we tried them in pants and that was it. Joe has only just at 6 stopped wearing a pull up to bed, Nathaniel has been dry day and night since he was under 3. It worked well for us!
> 
> I bloody better be next :haha: it's so strange because my previous labours were all pretty similar in the early stages and dragged out for days, and to be this late, sure of dates and have almost no signs of labour is all new for me! I'm wondering if this time I just go straight into labour and that's it, instead of stopping and starting like the others. Kids are going to my SIL's for the weekend so now would be a good time, you listening in there?

Same here in England M&S St Paddy's hugely celebrated St Georges not at all :( is so sad as St Paddys is just an excuse to drinks loads lol

I agree transition from 0-1 is much harder than 1-2 :wacko: there is 21 months between my two and a baby wrap was a godsend for me when #2 arrived now the pair of them are as thick as thieves and DD wants to be doing everything DS is doing and she thinks she is 3 lol so funny

Potty training - my DS was potty trained at 2.5 ish and actually was pretty easy going with going to wee but Poo is a whole different issue :wacko: 
I can see my little madam being easy she is already wanting to sit on the toilet at 17 months although she isn't ready yet but she does tell you to change her bum when she has done a poo lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Fuuutttttuuuurrreeeee baby? Hope all is going smoothly


----------



## mrs.green2015

Where's the baby?!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hopefully she's resting up and squeezing those little chubby cheeks <3 

Not forcing potty training was key for us. I tried to train him around 2-2.5 and he was NOT getting it. He just pissed all over our rental's living room at the time. Fast forward a year, in our new house, we tried again and he got the peeing down in maybe 2-3 days. Pooping took longer; as long as he was bare-bottomed, he was usually ok. The moment he had underpants on of sny sort, he shit himself. He was half naked a lot for several months.... :haha:

He's good now, however if he gets really wrapped up in a video game he'll still have accidents, just with poop though. This is how I think cloth diapers aren't for me--I absolutely despise cleaning crap off of clothes.

PL, yes, selling all but 16 or so ducks. They just aren't as profitable as we hoped (eggs AND meat would have been a better business model, but i can't do the meat thing). They're too unpredictable with their laying, too. Just not worth it. We want to transition into a plant nursery.


----------



## shaescott

To be completely honest, I don't know who St. Patrick was. Nobody talks about it here, never heard it in school growing up or anything. Anyone wanna educate me? I'd appreciate it. We just eat corned beef and cabbage, that's it. 

Of course I know a bit more about national holidays, like Independence Day and Memorial Day etc.

I don't think choosing a hospital birth is uneducated at all. It's about what you're comfortable with. The more comfortable you are, the smoother the birth generally goes. I would like to be in a birth center attached to a hospital. I'll have midwives the whole time, and if something goes wrong the hospital is right there. So it'll be a low risk type environment with the emergency help right next door. That's my personal preference, and nobody has to share it haha, it's a very personal choice, and you should do what makes you comfortable.


----------



## Fern81

Quickly popping in to say, Future I'm thinking of you and hope you & baby are doing great. Xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

St Patrick is the patron saint of Ireland, credited with bringing Christianity there. He drove out the 'snakes' (pagan druids, there wasn't any actual snakes in Ireland)

The reason people celebrate by getting drunk is because a) that's what the Irish do :haha: and b) because it's a feast day and it falls in the middle of Lent, so the restrictions on food and drink are lifted for that one day so obviously everyone goes overboard. That was the tradition and it's been taken from there as an excuse for a party even if you're not Irish, or Catholic, or any of the traditional groups who would usually celebrate it.

St Andrew is the patron saint of Scotland and I've no idea what he did, I assume something similar. People usually celebrate that with a traditional Scots meal (haggis, neeps -turnips- and tatties -potatoes, usually mashed-) and obviously they hardly need any excuse to drink whisky lol.

I wouldn't expect people to know about celebrations like that or saints that aren't tradition in their country but it seems a little hypocritical to go all out celebrating when you don't even know what for. I don't know what Memorial Day is (I've heard of it and have a vague idea it's at the end of summer, maybe?) or what else Thanksgiving represents other than eating turkey and something to do with pilgrims, but we don't celebrate either of those here :haha:

Although if someone in the western world doesn't know what the 4th July is, I think they've been living under a rock :rofl:

In other news, I just wiped away a huge chunk of plug and it took me a bit by surprise so I looked at the tissue. Then sat for ages, with phone in hand, considering taking a picture of it and posting it here. :rofl: What has this thread done to me?!


----------



## gigglebox

Hey now, a disgusting TMI pic of a mucus plug fits exactly into this thread! Just, er, throw it in a spoiler :p 

Or not.

So...I think I just had a contraction...? I will be floored if it amounts to anything (I'm confident this is just a one-off thing), but I'm not sure if its even what it was?

Basically it started as period type cramping, then my entire bump got hard, then I had mild pain radiate around to my lower back (on both sides) and fizzle out. Does that sound like it?


----------



## StillPraying

MS if you took a pic you know we'd look :rofl: memorial day is the day of remembrance for all of those who died in active military service. People also like to include honoring fallen firefighters and police officers. 

Shae public schools don't teach about st Patrick because it has to do with Christianity and that's frowned upon. I learned when I was homeschooled. Not something one NEEDS to know in the US....unleas you're celebrating the holiday, like Cinco De Mayo.

Twag the insurance thing makes me so angry because I have to pay for insurance (theres a myth debunked for y'all, no military does NOT get free healthcare) so if I pay for it why do I have no say in pretty much anything? 

Potty training was easy for dd1 she was 100% at like 2.5. We do the naked at home with a kids potty in the middle of the room.

Future hope you are recovering nicely:flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs happy 39 weeks! Yes that was a contraction lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol well 've felt all those things individually so I wasn't sure! I'm also sitting awkwardly on my couch and thought maybe I just aggrivated things. 

Really hoping I don't go into labor until Monday. Monday would be perfect. Maybe Sunday, if he really insists :haha: 

Although if I go before M&S she may be making an impromptu trip to the states to bitch slap me :haha:


----------



## shaescott

St. Patrick's day in the states is basically the day of green and leprechauns. Nobody mentions Christianity. Odd. 

Memorial Day is this month I believe. Maybe you're thinking of Labor Day? Memorial Day is about honoring those who died serving our country. 

Thanksgiving is basically now about being thankful for what we have, but it's based on our history with native Americans and pilgrims, which wasn't actually so pretty. They tell us in school that we were like besties, but we killed each other (mostly us killing them) ALL the time.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Too damn right :rofl: Virginia, right? Never been there before.

That did sound like a contraction. You never got any with Des?

I didn't take a pic in the end, came to my senses and chucked it away :haha: It looked like snot, just in case you were curious. Again, something new for me, the previous times were definitely clear with streaks of blood. Having some mild contractions now too so I think something is probably happening. Great timing, DH is bringing his youth group over tonight for pizza :haha: (it'll get cancelled obvs if this picks up, but if it stays like this I'll go down and steal pizza then hide upstairs)

Ah, Memorial Day, that makes sense. They have Remembrance Day here which sounds like the same thing. 

You'd think the whole point of paying for healthcare would be to be able to get what you wanted. I can put up with a bit of inconvenience such as this B12 kerfuffle (I finally got it this morning) and crappy hospital food because hey, at least there's no bill at the end. But to pay through the nose and then be dictated to would be enraging.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I am thinking of Labor Day, you're right Shae. No white jeans after Labor Day. End of summer.

Yes, early American history isn't that pretty.. to be fair, that's the case for quite a lot of countries. Humans are not a nice species.


----------



## gigglebox

I had contractions with Des but that was after I was in the hospital and on pitocin, and 5 years ago...so don't really remember. The first thing to go was my plug, then a full on water gush a couple days later. Never had the contractions before labor actually starting stuff.

Sounds like things are happening over there!!! Eeeeeee babies all over the place!

I could be wrong, but I think originally the Thanksgiving feast was about having a big feast at the end of harvest season before winter. Like a "last hurrah" before having to really be skimpy with food during the winter. No idea how it got twisted into pilgrims and native americans having feasts together, but yes, that is the rosey picture they paint in school.

But i could be wrong. I have a feeling CPP will chime in as she seems to know these things :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I know much more about European history than American, but to my knowledge the First American Thanksgiving was the Natives feeling sorry for the sick and dying pilgrims and showed them how to grow the vegetables better in this area and then it was a celebration of the harvest and their friendship. (The latter didn't seem to last long. ) Gotta head back and see what I missed on the last page. 
The trike is officially ready to ride Ha!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs is right: babies, babies and babies!!

Totally get it on the ducks... I have told hubby that I won't be adding any to our flock for a while. When or if I do pick them up again, I'll go with a heavier layer a d keep the geese separate.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still you don't get a say because health coverage is government run instead of privately run


----------



## gigglebox

pacificlove said:


> Gigs is right: babies, babies and babies!!
> 
> Totally get it on the ducks... I have told hubby that I won't be adding any to our flock for a while. When or if I do pick them up again, I'll go with a heavier layer a d keep the geese separate.

They're a pain! I'm keeping certain breeds to breed either later this year or next (anconas, runners and cayugas). Plus 3 of hubs' faves (2 buffs and a welsh).


----------



## wookie130

M&S- I was SO hoping you'd post the mucus plug picture!!! Lol! Well...it's progress, I think? I still have hope you'll have your boy by Monday. Fingers crossed!

I should also say that I completely agree that birth is about informed choice...I would never have a homebirth, but I also defend a woman or family's decision to have one, as it needs to be a choice.

Potty training. Sigh. Oscar isn't ready right now. Hannah was a rock star...Ozzy, not so much.


----------



## StillPraying

Keep hoping I see Future's update lol

Gigs I love that you are keeping your hubs fav duckies haha

PL do you have a lot of geese/ducks right now?

MS yay it sounds like things are at least starting up! woohoo:happydance:

Thanksgiving....I'm a little surprised on the lack of knowledge on this holiday. I mean, I get St patricks and Cinco de Mayo but Thanksgiving really is an American holiday. The first Thanksgiving was a celebration of the Harvest between a group of puritans(they actually didn't call themselves pilgrims) and the Wampanoag people (famous Native American Squanto is in this story). He taught them how to grow crops and they had a formal agreement to help protect each other from surrounding tribes. the agreement only lasted for that generation though sadly.

I absolutely LOVE American history. I get annoyed with the whole "poor native Americans" thing because although yes, it was sad, and there was a lot of bloodshed/wrongdoing....please name one damn country on this globe that has not at some point been conquered or attempted to conquer another country? You cant. Humans are barbaric. Look at the Romans who stole people from other countries and used them as gladiators for entertainment. Or the Germans, who tried to literally wipe Jews and others from the face of the Earth. You can go on and on in history with the awful things humans have done to each other, ironically in the name of "civilization".


----------



## M&S+Bump

Argh! I had a nap and now everything has stopped :hissy:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm really disappointed that there's no babies yet. I need new baby pictures. DHs cousin had a baby last week and though we're not super close to them I'm thinking of going to visit to get baby cuddles! Lol

I can't chime in on history as I really hate American history. 

MS- it sounds like things are moving in the right direction! Woo hoo!

Gigs- have your baby!!! Go get a pedicure.

Potty training- I've heard from tons of people to make sure it's the right time. If you attempt it and the child isn't ready then just stop and start again when he or she is ready. I highly doubt both boys will be ready at the same time but I'm hoping if one gets it then the other will get interested too. 

Speaking of one being ahead of the other. One twin totally has hit all his milestones first (the bigger one) but the last few days the smaller one has been grabbing everything and the bigger one has only done it a couple times. I'm such a proud momma that the little guy is getting the hang of something first. 

Twin update: they're 4 months old!!! How did this happen?! Michael is rolling and max can stand (only for a few seconds) with only a little balance help. 

We started solids since they both have signs of being ready and with their reflux their doc said it would be beneficial.


----------



## StillPraying

M&S+Bump said:


> Argh! I had a nap and now everything has stopped :hissy:

Go for a walk!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww love the twin update <3 feel free to share some pics, too! Especially if the standing! How exciting! That's early, isn't it?

Still thanks for the lesson! Isn't it crazy how little we are taught in public school? I feel so stupid sometimes. I do love having access to the internet to looks things up, it's fascinating how much we were wrongfully taught.

PL I am interested in what you've been up to with the farm!

Oh and Green sunday will be my "Mission: Labor" day. Lots of walking tomorrow, but pedicure hopefully on Sunday, and maybe picking up some infamous labor cupcakes in the city :thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs, what are labor cupcakes?!


----------



## gigglebox

Lemon drop cupcakes that are supposed to start your labor. You know, the type of bullshit thing that only women as pregnant and desperate as I are stupid enough to try :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

hell any excuse to eat cupcakes is fiiiine by me! Now that you mention it I remember reading about a recipe for labor cake...supposedly there was so much chocolate in it, it would send you into labor :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi guys, our baby girl was born today at 2:20am, had some respiratory issues so went to nicu right away but is doing better! She is literally perfect


----------



## StillPraying

CONGRATS FUTURE :happydance: sorry about the NICU, hope she doesn't have to stay there long. So excited for you!!


----------



## pacificlove

Still, I think we have about 40 ducks left. 

Gigs, good plan to keep a few good layers. I don't find the Cayuga a good layer.. maybe in a year or two I'll import ducks from Metzer farms again (I imported my geese from them). Even with all the shipping and health certificates required I would have paid the same getting them from a Canadian source. 
Other then that, the farm is doing good. Baby goats are growing but I have yet to milk the mom's.. unless I take Logan with me, I can't spent 20 minutes away from the house but the goats also have no inhibitions to jump onto things... So.... Yeah
2 of my geese decided to go broody and are sharing as nest. Then a 3rd steps in and tries to add eggs or sit and the girls end up breaking eggs. I really hope they hatch out at least some eggs. In my area purebred day old gooslings sell for $15-20... I'd probably split them when feathers start to grow in so could maybe get $40 each?


----------



## Cppeace

I live a less than a mile from Cackle Hatchery and they have healthy fowl and decent prices. I wish they carried Pilgrim geese but the closest breeders are about 35 miles away and the car is not to be used for that type of trip currently. 
Maybe when I'm in shape I cn make a day trip of it with my trike and go get a few lol

I need more ducks since the rest of mine vanished. I suspect theft, but cannot prove it. 

Congrats Future. Hopefully she's not in the NICU long and you get lots of cuddle time.


----------



## Cppeace

The opk is slowly darkening. Might still have a chance at cd 16 ovulation.The temp just steady drops lol


----------



## gigglebox

Future!!! Congrats! Sounds like she won't be in long. Pics when you can!

PL, I recently had my momma crush three of her babies :( so may I suggest pulling them as soon as they hatch, or when they are close put them in a hatcher? Maybe your moms will be better than mine. She dropped the ball for sure. I put a long video up about it actually.


----------



## DobbyForever

Future congrats! Sorry about the nicu stay but happy she is already on the mend. Eeee


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congratulations!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I didnt know that they could crush their own babies :shock: that's so sad!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations future!! Can't wait to see pics. Sorry about the NICU I hope you have a great NICU staff, it makes all the difference. Respiratory issues suck! Was she just having a hard time transitioning?


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats future! Sorry about the NICU stay, but she'll be with you in no time!! Enjoy enjoy enjoy! :)

Gigs: I've had no luck with my mechanical goose :( hence the girls are getting their chance at it. The original plan was to sell their eggs for hatching or for them to be in my mechanical goose. The eggs are fertile, no issues there.


----------



## kittykat7210

Congratulations future!! So happy your little one is finally here but sorry to hear about the NICU, fingers crossed she's not in for ages, can't wait for pics and full story on labour if you're willing to share :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Congrats Future! I hope she's out of the nicu soon! 
(Also, hit us with some pics! :haha:)


----------



## shaescott

Still I agree that it happens with every conquering etc, but that doesn't mean we should say "oh whatever I don't care that that happened" and minimize their suffering. Humans are barbaric, yes, and I personally think that we should all make an effort to change that.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, I love history and I know most of the truth of history. I never defend the monstrous things that have been done. I am usually one of the first that condemns the actions of pretty much every conquering culture on earth. At the same time, I will not dwell in the past. 
For instance, I don't celebrate St Patricks day as it is quite offensive to my beliefs. I, though, don't go around and tell others they shouldn't because of x, y and z. If someone asks me what its about I often will offer knowledge, but I do not condemn people who wish to celebrate it. 

History should be learned from, respected and not forgotten or been made to be ashamed from. No one should be blamed for something that happened a century before their birth because they share heritage or bloodline. 

Our country is getting absolutely ridiculous with some of this stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

I wannaaaaa thrrrooowwww uuuuppppp

So the drink wasn't bad going down. Just tasted like watered down flat orange soda. It was chilled though so meh. But omg I wanna throw up. Granted I have wanted to throw up all day but cyicycycyo. I'm bored and it's only been 26 minutes!!!! And they won't let me move :cry: cyicyxiyx


----------



## Cppeace

aww sorry,Dobs. Hope you start feeling better.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, was it the orange stuff for the GD testing? It's yucky sweet, but I've never found it to be horrific or anything. Hope you feel better!

Future- Congrats, sweetie! We can't wait to see her. Name? Birth weight/length? Enjoy this time with her...I know the NICU thing may have been scary, and hopefully she's in good hands. We hope she's out of there in no time, and home with you!


----------



## DobbyForever

It was. I didn't even think it tasted sweet at all. It was quite bland.

I just woke up feeling poopy. Nothing a weekend can't fix.


----------



## StillPraying

shaescott said:


> Still I agree that it happens with every conquering etc, but that doesn't mean we should say "oh whatever I don't care that that happened" and minimize their suffering. Humans are barbaric, yes, and I personally think that we should all make an effort to change that.

Did I not say it was sad what happened? I did. I said nothing about forgetting it, it's in the history books, no one forgets it.i find it odd that everyone focuses on what was done to them, but ignores what native Americans did to settlers, or what tribes did yo other tribes. Only one side of the story is ever told. However I am not going to apologize for something I had nothing to do with it or feel that a government needs to continue to try and "make up for it" when it happened over 100 years ago. Do the Germans pay the Jews and say sorry we tried to exterminate you? No. Mistakes were made and there are tragedies in history in every civilization, yet everyone wants to focus on this like it was somehow different. If you continue to pick at a wound it will never heal.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs how long do you have to wait? Sounds better than last time I did it, it was like cough syrup that someone tried to carbonate and failed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just an hour which just ended. Guy found the vein, took two vials, and I'm off. I came right after work too so I still have two hours before SO gets home


----------



## StillPraying

Soooooo nap time? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Mine actually wasn't carbonated

Yup lol gonna get the dogs feed then lay on the couch and ZzZ


----------



## DobbyForever

Here's my thoughts: forgive but don't forget. Like yeah it sucked but I don't need reparations or you to apologize to me because my ancestors were slaves. It sucked for them. Has nothing to do with my grandmother or father or me so I'm chill lol. You know?

But lol apparently pearl habor is barely taught in Japan. Idk oh well I hate history cuz I can't memorize s*


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I agree with you on this one, Still. Although we can empathize with their plight, and acknowledge their suffering, it isn't necessary for non-Native Americans to all be apologists for things we were not actually responsible for. There has got to be a time to move on, and go forward.


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats, future!

On baby watch for M&S and Gigs now! Eeeeeeeee!

Dobs, the orange drink was horrible, but not as bad as the fruit punch one. Both gross though. Hope you pass your test with flying colors!

Not much to report here. Such a busy week at work. I've just been exhausted. Also started the daycare search as you have to get on waiting lists here AT LEAST six months ahead of time. So that's been adding to the stress levels this week.


----------



## shaescott

Still, I agree it's not our fault, we don't have to apologize for the actions of our ancestors. I'm sorry if it seemed like I was saying otherwise. Like Dobs said, forgive, but don't forget.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle gl! I'm not thrilled with mine, but it works and is secure. I wish I could stay home but what can you do. Stupid California.

I'm worried because my diet has been shit for a week between camping and teacher appreciation =\ and I was so hungry today I ate ALL the junky snacks in the staff room... oh well. I may call to see if I can get the number tonight and self diagnose instead of waiting until next week.

I'm bummed. My mom has to get an MRI tomorrow so just SO and me at the scan. I just feel like things keep coming up that she's not at scans I want her to be. I don't say anything because it's out of her control and I know it hurts her to miss it, but it sucks.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, I know, like, money...but can you maybe do a private scan, just the two of you? Now would be a great time for a 3D scan. 

M&s any update?


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I'm all scanned out tbh and with the anterior placenta this is my last "good" weekend. I get a DVD and tbh SO didn't really want them there lol but meh just whining to wine

I just ate hellllla rare medium rare steak lol. Fxed for me :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

I always eat medium rare steak....i don't believe in ruining steak by turning it to leather. 

Dobs sorry your mama can't make it. I hope her MRI goes well though! 

Filling out registration for Carolines kindergarten just makes me want to scream.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, I don't believe we took it to mean you were blaming us or similar. I most commenting on the overall voices that seem to scream from the supposedly liberal side of our nation. It is fairly common practice in schools these days to be taught that if your skin is white you are evil and from the roots of pure evil. 
Instead of simply letting the history be spoken and letting children form their own opinion on it they are brainwashed of only how wrong they are to be born "white".
It is a terrible form of compensation. About equal to putting out a matchstick with a fire hose.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- you'll get an automatic email with the number :) also I had the lemon lime because I told her I wanted the flavor that was the least gross. Haha 

Still- is it crazy that your baby is going to kindergarten? My nephew is almost there and he feels like he was just born last year. 

I also believe in rare or medium rare steak. If it's more than that it's gross and not even worth it. But it has to be a good cut if meat otherwise it's chewy when rare. I'm kinda a mean snob hahah 

Daycare- isn't it so scary these days?! I feel like they're all sketchy and horror stories are constantly being told. 

That's all I can remember.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. She tripped over one of her kids. He's special needs so I guess he was crawling on the floor and crawled behind her. She has a fake hip so she tried to break her fall with her wrist rather than falling on her hip? Not sure how we got to MRI from that but her job was like go get one and the only open slot they had was right at the sane time as my scan r_r

And lol yeah but this was like closer to rare than medium like medium raaaaaare lol but I was so hungry o didn't care

Why is it making you want to scream? :(

Re schooling. Idk if it's because I teach a lot of immigrant or second gen but none of them go oh man we're evil. It's they are dicks lol. Like the dead fore fathers they. I do wonder when the white guilt sets in


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol green I never wait for the emails :rofl: ain't nobody got time to wait. And aww I didn't get a choice just room temp or chilled. She said chilled was the way to go lol

I don't think you're a mean snob ;)

-- they are still processing. Hopefully they'll be done overnight though. I swear those lab people must work 24/7. I've gotten results emails time stamped for 3am


----------



## shaescott

Lol CP I went to school in one of the most liberal states in the country, and I was never told that I was evil or bad because I was white. I haven't been out very long either. Maybe it's a California thing? A city thing? I'm not from the city.


----------



## Cppeace

Maybe so- I know personally of parents who have complained to me about their child coming home and saying their teacher said that white people killed all the native Americans and that they should be ashamed for being monsters. Or they say it about slavery. Or they say it about Christians.Or.. the list goes on and on. 
These are kids that are around 7 or 8 (2nd or 3rd grade) 
These parents range as well from Louisiana, Texas, Ohio, Florida, Washington, and North Caroline off the top of my head.


----------



## pacificlove

Still, the Germans paid nearly 800 million euros in reparations to the Jewish community!!! Being a German, I find it highly offensive if someone called me a Nazi. This was 100 years ago and my great grandparents where forced into the war as were thousands of other men. 100 years later, I am not looking for prosecution on Hitler's ancestors.. there comes a point where you have to take a lesson and let go.

Canadian history with the natives was thought from both sides where I went to school. We learned how the European settlers came and took over the country. They then put nearly all of the children into residential schools. Kids where basically taken out of their own culture, forbidden to speak their own language, had unnecessary surgeries done without knowledge or consent (such as being made infertile) to name a few. When those kids left the school, they had no sense of belonging. They weren't white nor did they fit into their tribes anymore as they didn't even speak the same language anymore. A lot of the documents were destroyed as news broke and schools got shut down. When this all started coming to light, the Canadian government started doing reparations. 
I was shocked to learn that Canada had such a dark history!

Dobs.. hope you feel better soon! I never did the GD testing, it was the only test I opted out of and my me said I would not need it but could take it if I wanted it.


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Future!!! Can't wait to see pics (if you'll oblige) and hear all about baby girl's birth. Hope her breathing is all good now too.

Go, M+S and Gigs, gooooo!


----------



## Breeaa

Congrats Future!!!!! Hope she's with you now and that you're enjoying those newborn cuddles!!! 

Gig, I've been broody since the day A was born. :rofl: We're gonna see how we're in a year or so. My first two are 2 yrs apart so I'd like them 2-3 yrs apart as well.


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like a good age gap. I say things now...but if we have another, I'd like the same age gap (2-3 years) between the next two. I am OK with the 5 year gap this time because DS is wanting to be so helpful right now, but there is definitely part of me that regrets the longer wait (granted we tried for a smaller gap by a year, but you know how that goes!).

Dobs I'm excited for updated pics of baby. Despite the anterior placenta, I'm assuming you are feeling lots of movement now, right? Are you seeing it externally now?


----------



## StillPraying

PL I understand the Germans paid reparations at the time that it happened, but im talking about the US government STILL paying reparations 100+ years later. And id personally punch the person for you if they called you a Nazi. 

Dobs I hope your mom doesn't have a serious injury:hugs: 

Gigs any more contractions?

AFM....migraine. again. Gonna go throw up now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

There's a lot of racism and xenophobia flying about here right now and I'm seeing dark times ahead for Britain with all this Brexit nonsense. Hopefully France has more sense and Le Pen goes out on her ear. Spreading hate and fear instead of having any proper policies is not a good road.

I'm trying to remember if we were taught about Pearl Harbour at school. I assume it was probably mentioned because they would have covered all the different triggers, but I could probably still repeat paragraphs about the Winter War (Finland's own war in the middle of it all to fight Russia to keep them from invading us again - the Nazis were quite helpful with that and brought us guns and tanks in exchange for use of the border...) and on the British end, the Defense of the Realm act, various battles, Axis of Evil etc etc.

Forgive but don't forget is my thoughts too. Sadly some here have yet to learn the forgiveness bit - some of the stuff I've heard said about Angela Merkel and the Germans in general in relation to the European Union is shocking. And very, very sad.

I forgot what else now.

Nothing new happening here - I'm starting to get a little freaked out at the amount of this snot-like stuff that's still coming, this has definitely never happened before. But I feel fine, I don't have any signs of infection, and the party animal in my belly was up all night bouncing around so he seems fine too. Meh. No contractions, nothing to report. Day 13, and the wait continues...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh yeh, steak. Mmmmm... steeeeak. I eat it rare. In a restaurant, asking for rare results in what I'd class as medium rare so I'd eat that too but anything more than that is ruining a good bit of meat. If it doesn't bleed when you stab it, it's overcooked :haha:

Nursery/school. Ella just started nursery five days a week and Nathaniel goes to school this year. Where does the time go!!!


----------



## gigglebox

M&s hope things kick off soon! Will you be trying any of the labor starting tricks? I'll be doing that tonight/tomorrow. May even make hubs have sex with me, LOL. It's still a little early for me though...I feel like, surely you should have more sucess with some natural induction attempts. I can't believe you're approaching two weeks late. I would be losing my mind...and probably be a raging bitch.

Nope, no more contractions here. Just that one, and some period-like cramping but I've had that my entire pregnancy.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think I'm going to try and stay upright more today, I spent most of yesterday napping after an early start and in case the contractions continued. I might even brave a short walk since it's nice outside.

Sex is out, my cervix is so ridiculously low that I can only imagine it would be agony, and tbh we're both a bit creeped out with the thought of it :haha:

Just checked and couldn't even find cervix straight away because I automatically looked way higher to start with. So obviously something is happening even if I'm not feeling much.

And I don't believe any of the other stuff. He'll come when he comes :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Well... I failed my 1 hour glucose test by 9 points.

And some of my bloodwork is out of standard range/the lowest it has ever been.

I'm trying not to cry.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, don't worry about the glucose test! I'm sure it was the candy you had earlier in the day that affected your numbers. Also, I read most people who fail theirs only by a bit pass the second one with flying colors. I failed mine by 40 points, so I wasn't shocked when I failed the second one. :( I'm sure you'll pass the next one no problem.

What other numbers were off?


----------



## Flueky88

Future can't wait to see your lil girl and I hope she gets out of NICU fast.

Gigs and M&S I hope labor starts soon. I think I'd die going to practically 42 weeks. I'm impatient though. 

Dobby I'm sorry about your results. Lots of women fail the 1 hr and pass 3 hr though. As far as your other labs. I know some are abnormal for nonpregnant but is normal in pregnancy. My rbcs were a lil low I believe but is due to increased blood volume "diluting" my number. My hgb and hct were fine though. Also sorry your mom can't make it to your ultrasound.

I can't really remember much else other than topic of horrors committed against certain ethnicities. I say forgive but do not forget. Also, I don't like when people assume all Germans were nazis. My grandmother told me how the citizens could barely get food and a friend of the family also mentioned while her town was being bombed being in a shelter they had to drink their own urine to stay hydrated. I'm not saying that the Jewish community didn't suffer. I'm just saying that not all Germans are Nazis. 

So does anyone's Braxton Hicks feel like mild AF cramps. I've been getting them since Monday night here and there but not that tightening or hardening of abdomen. I have appt Thursday and plan to mention it then.


----------



## DobbyForever

My red blood cells dropped to 3.7 (still in range 3-5 but norm for me is 4.5-5), hematocrit dropped to 32 from 38 (standard range is 34-46), and my hemoglobin level dropped to 10.9 (just barely out of range 11-15, but I'm usually 13-14). The rest of the CBC was around my usual numbers and in range. I've had about 6-7 cbcs in the last 6 years and my numbers tend to be consistent. Since I don't see my gyn until Friday I sent my numbers to my brother. He's my official diagnose me before my doctor does person lol

The glucose is more disappointing than worrisome. I just know my doctor will make me do the three hour one. I was at 148 and the cutoff was 139. I blame the three bags of sun chips :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby the sun chips could definitely do it, full of carbs. I did mine in a.m. woke up so I could eat breakfast then fast for 2 hrs. I ate mainly protein to keep me full. Anyways gotta bake cookies and wash some baby blankets before my tire rotation.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hehe, I'm actually envious Dobs - my hemoglobin normally hovers around 10 - with pregnancy it dropped to 8.5.

I don't know what any of the other numbers mean.


----------



## M&S+Bump

You guys can eat before the GT? I had to fast from 10pm the night before for test at 9am and bloods at 11am - I wasn't even supposed to drink much water!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I knooooow but they were there and I was so hungry and I never have junk at home so I ate it :rofl: I would have loved to do mine in the am but work just doesn't allow it :(. Oh well

I mean what are they going to do if they diagnose? Tell me to eat better? Because I eat fantastically (normally). So I may opt out if I'm allowed. Idk. 

Mmmm cookies and yay baby blanket! Just realized you're in the final countdown too!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it said eat normally. I ate like shit. All day and all week lol.

Idk google says they are normal for tri 3. I may be anemic. I know my mom was when pregnant and my cousins said they were as well.

Sorry for the pity party


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, I eat great but still failed the test. And I'm tall and thin, so not the body type you would typically think would get diabetes. I really don't ever eat sweets. So really what I have to do now is take my blood sugar several times a day just to make sure everything is okay. I pretty much eat how I did before, but notice if I eat carbs without protein my blood sugar will spike. So I just have to make sure to always eat a good amount of protein. It can vary widely by person though, what affects you and what would raise your blood sugar. 

All that being said... I bet you'll pass your second one no problem and won't have to worry about any of this at all, especially since you were barely over the range.


----------



## DobbyForever

Do you have to poke yourself? Cuz I'll say right now I absolutely refuse to poke myself lol. Yeah. I just don't want to take it. Especially since I don't even know when I would find time to take it.


----------



## Michellebelle

Haha, yeah. I was worried about that part as I HATE needles. But it's a little contraption that makes it super-easy, so it's not like you're actively stabbing yourself or anything. It sucks, but it's all for the health of the baby, right?

I wouldn't worry though. I bet your second test will be fine. Did your doc tell you that you need a second test? Maybe you were close enough that they won't worry about it.


----------



## Flueky88

M&S yes, I only had to fast 2 hours prior to drinking the glucose drink. I was so thankful I could eat because my appetite was huge in second tri for the most part. 

Dobby, yeah that part sucks about teaching and appts. I had to work the weekend and just took my appt day as my day off for that week. Oh and seriously not judging. I mean there have been times I'm like really I ate that?! I do try to eat fairly healthy though. Try to snack on alminds, apples, melons, carrots, etc. Yeah lab results can vary during pregnancy. I can't really remember ranges in pregnancy. It's something I don't deal with at work.

I couldn't resist had a small amount of raw cookie dough.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haven't talked to her yet lol. I just got my results online. From what I read the Kaiser standard is <139 (and my lab work says that) but most Kaiser gyns send you to the three hour if you are over 130. I messaged to ask so I'll know Tuesday at the latest/ Friday at my appointment.

Fluek raw cookie is the bomb. So gooooood lol. I usually have a fruit or veggie or string cheese between meals. And meals are heavy in protein low in carbs. Just been off all week. but now that I've flipped out over nothing for an hour I'm good lol

I'm trying to avoid days off since I need them for Mat leave r_r. So far I have taken two sick days: one for pregnancy nt scan and the other camping. I really want to make it the last 25 days without another sick day


----------



## DobbyForever

So my brother woke up. Apparently my numbers are normal and I'm fine and not anemic and flipping out over nothing. Lol


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs sorry about the test, that's annoying. Definitely seems like the junk food affected it tho.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, i think fasting is the best idea before that test, even if they don't suggest it. I know they made me fast with DS1, so I went ahead and did it this time only to find out I didn't have to. But the doc was like, "well if anything it will make your numbers even better." So obviously food right beforehand could/would def effect results. Especially chips. I mean that's the type of thing you're offered at clinics if your blood sugar is low (or, like, cookies). I would talk to your dr about it but sounds to me like you're so close to being in range it won't matter. Alternatively, maybe you could just repeat the 1 hour test with a fast instead of having to do the 3 hr one.

Good luck M&S! I went to a livestock show today, did a lot of walking. So far it just made my hip hurt lol. I know in my heart the lot of other things are bullshit but if I can get a pedicure and cupcakes out of it...why not? ;)


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I agree, pedi and cupcakes are definitely worth a try. Even if it doesn't work, uuummm you still get a pedi and cupcakes out of it!

I'm about to go to a community baby shower thing....where I won't know anyone. Wish me luck.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup, if I liked pedicures and lemon cupcakes I'd be all about that :haha:

I tried spicy pizza but it just gave me a sore stomach as usual!


----------



## StillPraying

MS...you don't like pedicures OR cupcakes?!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nope. :haha:

I hate people touching my feet, I HATE nail files and my toe nails are so small there's not enough space to paint them except the big toe :D I can't have manicures either because of the nail file issue.

And cupcakes are over-rated :haha: I prefer savoury food!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm not a fan of cupcakes either, because I always find them far too dry, and far more disappointing than satisfying, I'd much prefer a nice mousse cake or something! I always have a problem with feet and would not like someone touching mine!! I'm with you m+s!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I'm not a fan of cupcakes either, but love muffins.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't like my feet being touched either.... but I love pedicures lol dry cupcakes are definitely disappointing but well made ones are divine. Peace I also love muffins!


----------



## DobbyForever

Placenta and cord were causing big problems and he wasn't cooperative but we got some cute pics. Got another swag bag too. You know I love free stuff
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0058.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0057.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0060.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

I love cupcakes and foot massages haha


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww dobby he's adorable!! Look at his little face!! Plus loving the fact he is enjoying a nice foot cuddle especially given the current topic of conversation


----------



## DobbyForever

lol it's his hands. He always has them by his face but his fingers are curled/from that angle I also thought foot first lol

He definitely looks more like me which I think made SO sad. His boss was blowing up his phone and it was pissing me off. I haven't had a chance to go through the cd of the scan with all the 100 photos because I don't have a cd reader on my laptop and I'm too lazy to get the external from my classroom


----------



## M&S+Bump

Cute Dobs.

Day 13 done. Still pregnant :rofl: Think this baby's trying to go for some sort of record.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow MS crazy. When do you get checked again?


----------



## gigglebox

Awww precious pics Dobs <3

M&S, I have the same issues with my tiny toenails (I have short nail beds all around) but I am ready for baby and ready to try things! And wow, can't believe he's still hanging in there. What's the game plan? When is your next appointment?

I was getting sporadic contractions today, most were painless but a couple with period cramping and definite pressure in my crotch. If I make it to my next appointment, I'll be surprised if nothing has progressed down there.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I have an appointment on Monday afternoon for ctg monitoring, general check up and a chat with the doc to see where we're at. Other than that, there is no plan because no-one, including me, seriously expected that I'd even make it to Monday! &#128561;

I'm pretty confident that something is happening with the major plug loss and general pressure going on, but the lack of contractions is weird! Very different to what I'm used to - as exhausting as days and days of contractions is, at least it's advance warning and confirmation that something is going on.

I guess the options on Monday will be to keep waiting, or agree to induction or c-section, depending on what sort of progress has happened and how the baby's doing. I don't know what my preference is, I need to know all the details first. Hopefully he just comes on his own and won't need to decide :haha: They've all done that so far, appeared the early hours of the day I'm supposed to get admitted!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs oooo exciting!!!

MS same thing. Hopefully he comes on his own, but I like your want all the facts first before deciding approach.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Dobs. i'm excited but man, definitely got "the fear" when I had a few contractions in a row :haha: I hate how much of an emotional roller coaster this is! But they stopped, and I was having pretty bad pain in my right hip so...definitely looking forward to not being in constant pain.

M, I think we need a bump shot before you go into labor. How big have your babies been?


----------



## StillPraying

MS it does sound like something is progressing, it'll be interesting to hear what the doc has to say!

Gigs contractions are a good sign! I hope you get your cupcakes and pedi first lol 

Dobs love his little face! I totally thought that was his foot too, my girls always had foot cuddling going on :haha: love that you got another swag bag! 

So I'm watching master chef (season 7). This chicks name is Takeila?! Seriously. Takeila. Scored a diaper cake, gift basket, baby hangers, and a babiesrus gift card at the community baby shower that I went to :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170506_132757_930_opt.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs!!! 6 days til due!!! Dunno if I noticed that before. Is the fear like oh shit baby time fear? Labor fear? Overall fear?

SO is still moping around. Unfortunately, we don't have access to his baby pics. Baby has my nose but Idk about the rest. Like I don't feel like he looks THAT similar to me. SO says he totally looks like me. He did have SO's ears but "who cares about his ears" lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0064.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok still back up lol I know you said you were going to one but what is s community baby shower lol

Yay for swag!!! And yes takeila... I can't even

But I told SO we should name our baby Groot so I can't judge omg the feels every time baby groot was on the screen


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, he does look like you! But I bet over time, he'll look more and more like your SO too. I have a coworker who had a baby recently, and when he was born he looked all like the dad and nothing like the mom. But as he's gotten to be a couple of months older, now he's grown into a nice mix of the two.


----------



## shaescott

Awwww Dobs the pics are so cute! He's so precious! I once heard that babies usually look like their dad when they're newborns so the dad accepts the baby as his own (like in a nature, caveman way), but it's probably not true. 

M&S I usually prefer savory food as well. Though it depends on my mood. If I'm craving sweet it's usually not super sweet, but like fruit. 

I think someone else said cupcakes are usually a disappointment? I have to agree with that.But I'm not a huge fan of baked goods in general. Freshly baked still warm cookies? Come to mama. Freshly baked still warm scones? Yes please. Other than that, I'll eat pumpkin muffins (there better be noticeable pumpkin in there) and pumpkin pie. That's all I will reliably always be happy to eat. 

Foods that depend on my mood include cold cookies, cheesecake, regular cake, brownies, pie, cupcakes (and pray they're moist), chocolate lava cake, ice cream, any peanut butter related candy like Reese's or butter finger, and well, most other sweet stuff is depending on the day too... I absolutely loathe cold scones, though. I won't eat them. 

I like pedicures except for when they push back your cuticles. It kinda hurts for me. 

My mom tried spicy food to start labor with me. It didn't work. I was only a few days late, though. She had so many false labor starts (like painful Braxton-hicks) that she didn't think she was actually in labor when she finally was haha! If I go overdue, which I probably will, I'll be trying everything I can do (that's safe) to get that baby out lol! Spicy food, pedicures, cupcakes, whatever it takes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww lol I think his personality is like SO and his 16w scan his face was a spitting image of SO. It was uncanny. Poor guy is having his what if I'm a bad dad, I don't know what I'm doing, I'm relying on you stage.

I love cupcakes because it's literally cake but in a pre portioned size lol and booo to cold cookies. Warm, gooey, chewey with milk! Mmmm. And cheesecake mmm

Once I hit 39 weeks bring on the sex, walking, spicy food... whatever lol. I get worried because baby measured small today and no BH at all. And my mom tends to be right and she thinks I'll be two weeks overdue =\. And I'm already screwed sub wise because I can't look for a sub until I get an official offer and next year's class makes my bunch look like angels =\


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS & gigs- one of you better have a baby asap!
Good luck with trying to jump start labor gigs. 

Dobs- glad your number for the blood work turn out to be normal. I agree with the other ladies that you'll probably pass the 3 hour one. 

I'm blanking.... sorry to everyone I can't remember. 



GUYS! DH agreed to a 3rd. But there's a catch. I said if I loose some weight (kind of a lot) that I want to try and he said yes. He promised! I put on a lot of weight while ttc and right before ttc and I'm sick of it. So my goal is huge (70 pounds) and I'll be the smallest I've ever been. And once I do that hello baby #3. Hopefully this will give me the motivation I've been missing.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Green!!! That is fantastic and will be a great motivator. I speak from personal experience; we did tgat with DS1, however somewhere during weight loss we decided to wait and I lost motivation :haha: picked back up when I started a Biggest Loser competition at work, then money became the motivation :thumbup:

Shae, you said the magic word - scones *drool*

I feel the same way about cookies that some of you feel about cupcakes. They're just meh. 

Blah it's 2:48am...this is evidently my new norm, waking up about 2:30 and not being able to fall back asleep. It's a sad day for me when sleeping loses it's appeal. I miss sleep...guess it's best I get used to not getting it!

Shae I heard the same thing about baby looking like Dad but I think it's so subjective. Babies just look like babies and everyone's got an opinion on who they look like. Des looked like I stole him from an Asain mother.

Dobs, must be daunting knowing who your students will be the next year. I don't think I'd like that. SO will come around, and he'll probably doubt himself again, same as we all do. I think I told you this story before but hubs told me when I was 3 months pregnant with Des that he wasn't ready for kids! I yelled through tears, "it's a little late now!" :haha: he definitely had to adjust but I think once DS was more interactive (smiling, giggling), hubs really took well to his new role.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Scones? Do you guys have the same as what we have here or is it something different? Because those things are from the devil - I can think of nothing more disappointing if you're hoping for cake than to be presented with a scone. Even with cream and jam, so dry and rubbish.

I was going to say I didn't have any BH Dobs but that probably doesn't make you feel any better :rofl: I've never really had them in any pregnancy. I think he looks like you, but people tend to think my kids look like me til they see DH! Joe is the only one who actually really does, Nat is the spitting image of DH's brother as a child :shrug: and Elisabeth looks like the girls/women on my mother's side of the family but also like DH. All three of them were doubles of my DH when they were newborn though. 

Nice haul Still!

Epic Mrs G - and regardless of weight loss target, the big thing is DH agreed! 70lb sounds like a lot but steady loss of 1-2lb a week and you'll have it done in a year!

I'll get a bump pic today for 42 weeks. Babies have been 8lb 1.5, 7lb 15 and 6lb 8, at 11, 12 (just, 2am of 12th day) and 11 days overdue.

Gigs, I definitely get the fear too any time anything happens. Like 'oh s**t, this is REAL' and this baby has to come out! It passes for me though once I know I'm definitely in labour and there's stuff to concentrate on like timing contractions and getting to hospital. But it does feel kind of odd to be wishing for pain on yourself :haha:


----------



## wookie130

I had lots of BH with Ozzy, but none with Hannah. Dobs, I think he looks a lot like you, I really do! My son looks just like me, and my daughter looks just like her paternal grandmother, my MIL.

Okay, so Hannah has decided to name the baby "Jasmine Cane-a" or something of that nature. LOL!!!! And I keep reiterating that it COULD be a boy, and she looked at me yesterday, and said, "Well, I want the baby to be a boy AND a girl!" Ummm...hermaphrodite, anyone? :rofl: I shouldn't laugh, because that's a thing that happens, but still...when it comes out of your 4 year-old's mouth, it's pretty funny.

We made our official FB announcement yesterday. :) It went well! I'll see if I can't get a picture up on here somehow.

Green- That'll be great about the weight loss baby motivation! Have you ever tried a Whole30? Consider looking into it, to kind of kick-start yourself, and to reset your body and food cravings. I did a Whole30, went Paleo, and became pregnant by accident. I think a lot of it, was due to the fact that it balances your insulin levels so much, thereby balancing your hormones, and it greatly reduces inflammation in your body. I felt great while eating that way, seriously...my energy was through the roof! Good luck - you have an excellent reason to get started on your weight loss journey, and we all know you can do it!

M&S- Ooooh. I had high hopes for you, and was hoping to wake up, and find you in the throes of labor. You'll definitely know by tomorrow what's going on, and what the best course of action is. Your womb is simply too cozy for this little boy, and he doesn't want to leave it. :)

Scones. I don't think I've had one, honestly. But pie????? Oh, I love pie. Strawberry rhubarb and key lime are so wonderful. Ohhhh, and pecan. This is like food porn for my pregnant self right now, seriously.


----------



## wookie130

Here's our FB announcement: The chalk is a bit hard to see, and Hannah kind of wiped hers off a bit, but you get the idea:
 



Attached Files:







18320735_10212436087882273_8703154524404590222_o.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DobbyForever

MSa good scone is amazing but I agree most are dry and gross and lol comforting re BH :rofl:

Green I am so happy agreed to try for a third! I know the weight loss is daunting but you can do it!!!

Omg Wookie her saying that is amazing! Baby could also be XXY and be a really masculine female or really feminine male. My pre med brother used to joke that my baby could be xxy I was like stfu. Also awww love the announcement


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's cute Wooks. Ella was adamant that she was getting a sister, but as soon as we told her it was a boy, she was just like 'oh, ok!' and that's the last we heard of it :haha: 

I like pie. Apple or cherry pie with icecream. Or whipped cream. Or both. Mm.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I will only eat warm scones, fresh out of the oven. Otherwise, they're like you said, dry, gross, and disappointing. 

Wookie I LOVE strawberry rhubarb pie!!!! And that's so funny that Hannah said that haha! Cute announcement, too. There's so many cute ways to announce pregnancies, I have no clue what I'm gonna do when it's my turn haha!

Dobs that sucks about your next class being terrors. I could never be a teacher. I'm not patient enough. At least with trauma nursing the patient is unlikely to be coherent and therefore annoying :haha: you save their life without them complaining the whole time or being defiant etc.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and Green, congrats on DH agreeing to #3!


----------



## StillPraying

I do not like scones. Too dry. Love pie, but I never eat the bottom crust unless it's like a graham cracker crust lol I love cobbler....peach, blueberry, blackberry....mmmmm! Thanks to all this talk I'm going to end up baking today. 

Wookie very cute announcement :)

MS happy 42 weeks! So is this the furthest overdue you've ever been? Lol scones are the devil. That's how I feel about most vegetables lol

MrsG yay for a future baby #3! Good luck with the weight loss, another baby sounds like great motivation :flower: 

None of the natural induction methods worked for me. Didn't try cake or cupcakes though! Def gonna try that this time lol 

Basically my housing community through a baby shower for expectant mothers. Anyone in our district could sign up and then they they picked like 20 something ladies to attend (idk if it was random or what). And it was like a mini baby shower. Games with prizes, raffles, food, etc. It was nice.


----------



## Cppeace

I don't eat much pie related. I also am not a fan of most cakes. I make a great chocolate cake from scratch though that I will occasionally get a slice of for my guys bday. 
I like soft cookies with pb or chocolate. 
I like most candies - which is why I make it lol
I love cheese cake, puddings and icecream the best. ( I make all that I have listed well lol)

Didn't get an insem in today, but will tomorrow before exercise. The opk should be positive tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yep, it is, Still. 2am (another 6.5 hours) will make it a full three days longer than I was pregnant with Nathaniel.

I'm getting insane amounts of pressure, I literally feel like he is trying to push his way out - but still absolutely no contractions. This better not end up in an 'oh, it's started, oh my god he's coming now' situation.


----------



## wookie130

Hmmm...are they worried that things will be more precipitous this time, M&S? Is it Monday yet? LOL!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nah Wooks, it's just me wondering because it's so different to before. My labours have shortened, but not by that much - Nathaniel was nine hours from 'established' to delivery, Ella was about six, and a lot of that difference was the fact that he took over two hours of pushing and she only took 15 minutes! But with all three, I had a really long pre- or early labour stage, days upon days of strong, painful contractions that would then stop again. And I haven't had that this time.

It is 9.30pm. My hospital appointment is at 1.20, but I don't know which stage I'll see a doctor at, the monitoring will be first probably for at least an hour.


----------



## DobbyForever

Guess where am I. Getting waxed AGAIN fucking a hair hair everywhere


----------



## claireybell

BLW is going ok :-/ she loves the highchair but likes to bop about lol have tried her on some long strips of squidgy Banana, strawberries & puffy big crispy things which shes doing well with :)

Everyones pregnancies are flying by its crazy, Dobby omg your nearly 30wks ahhhh!

M&S & Gigs just seen another bumpy shot of you both, loving them & you both look awesome! Gigs your Nursery is gawjus, did you do the wall painting yourself?? 

I know im going to forget alot of what ive perused lol but hey ho.. 

MrsG fab news on ttc baby No3 when your ready hehe! My SO is adamant no more, which makes me kinda sad but i do want a nice sunny holiday abroad somewhere in the next year or so.. my best friend had her baby shower today aswell, she has 4 wks left, i do envy her bump though lol 

J hi :wave: saw your snap of hubs SA test, does that read a positive result as nirmal swimmer activity? Not sure how they work really :-/


----------



## claireybell

DobbyForever said:


> Guess where am I. Getting waxed AGAIN fucking a hair hair everywhere

Lol pregnancy joys eh Dobs :) im sure your not gorilla woman or anything though bless you :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

CB like an hpt, any line counts as positive, and positive means normal sperm count. Doesn't mean normal mobility or morphology.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, even though I skipped the GD testing, my mw advised me to go in on a high protein breakfast, don't worry, you'll nail the second test.

Sorry to anyone else I missed, I skipped a few pages again


----------



## Jezika

Ah, key lime pie with chocolate crust, choc chip banana bread (I bake a mean one), cherry pie, lemon meringue pie, raspberry meringue pie, chocolate pecan pie, double choc chop scones, creme brûlée, MOISSSST carrot cake... YUM. Generally I don't accept savoury things into sweet things (like ew to pumpkin-related desserts), but I make an exception for carrot cake.

M and S I hope the boyo gets moving soon. And yours too Gigs!

Dobs he definitely looks like you. I find that it's harder to see when baby looks like yourself, I guess because we are so used to the very specific intricacies of our own faces?

MrsG - awesome news on number three! Perhaps another set of twins? Would you mind?

CB - a nice summer holiday sounds amaaaazing, but you never know.

AFM I had another migraine yesterday, the first one since Tilly was born. Luckily I just had a massive blind spot/aura and my voice sounded funny to me, but didn't have the confusion and aphasia. But it was scary because it made me wonder what I would do if it happened when I was alone with Tilly and couldn't see or speak or think properly. I also don't usually have headaches with a migraine, but I had a gnawing headache afterwards for hours, and Tylenol didn't help. Then all day today I felt mildly nauseous, just like when pregnant. But I'm not, obviously, since you need to have sex for that. Mind you, midwife did say my hymen was intact at birth, so perhaps immaculate conception is possible lol


----------



## Jezika

Oh, also, we finally bought a (town)house, and I didn't cry this time. I guess we were lucky to get it in this market, albeit by a bully offer, and it's only a 1-bed + den because we can't afford bigger, but it's fairly spacious and literally 150metres from where we rent now, which is in our most favourite neighbourhood. We've also set aside money for renos, which is kind of exciting.


----------



## gigglebox

Dang it M, was hoping for an update! Impatiently waiting over here :haha:

Had my cupcakes and pedi...and sushi, too, 'cause, science! Now I'll never know which worked if I actually go into labor in the next day :rofl: the cupcakes were good (the bakery said you eat one, then two hours later eat the second, HOWEVER you're supposed to do this if you're overdue...so...I tried anyway lol). They had this jelly lemon candy on top that was devine; the rest was supposed to be lemon flavored but it kind of just tasted like vanilla to me :shrug: the cupcake was dense but soft & moist, a very good consistency. 

Cb thanks! Yes I painted the mountains and trimmed in the rest, then hubs filled it in. Love your avatar pic <3 maybe hubby will come around on #3...fx!

Jez! Congrats on the house! I know it's not exactly what you wanted but seriously,mlocation is the most important thing and it sounds like you lucked out there!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy post jez that is so exciting!!! I know it's not everything you were looking for, but it sounds like you got a lot of great things :). Yay!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, congrats! That's exciting, when do you get to move in? 
Cudos to you for getting into Canadas toughest housing market!

Gigs, fx this one isn't running late ;) any signs yet? Are you going for, or is your mw offering sweeps?


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Jez. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## shaescott

Jez congrats on the house! Now that you have it, you can always do additions, adding a bedroom or two, etc. I might end up going that route with SO, I'll just need to see what the property is approved for, for the number of bedrooms. We likely won't be able to afford a full 4+ bedroom house for years after getting married.

Edit: oh and how do you hate pumpkin desserts?! They're my favorite! But I hate when it's just cinnamon and other spices and they call it pumpkin spice. I wanna feel the creamy texture of the puréed pumpkin in it in my mouth lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Hate pumpkin with a passion, it's disgusting :rofl:, and I like pretty much everything!! For desserts I like hot fruit, apple and blackberry crumble is probably my favourite (makes me feel like I'm being a bit healthy even though I'm definitely not!) but I try not to eat too many desserts because I have such a sweet tooth and I like to try and stay in shape and slim!!

Jez congrats on your house!! Glad you finally found somewhere!


----------



## shaescott

I don't understand you pumpkin haters :haha:

I honestly usually prefer fresh fruit to desserts, even fruit desserts. They're usually too sweet for me. Straight up fresh fruit is the perfect balance for me. It's sweet, but not overwhelmingly so. Sometimes it's even a nice balance of sweet and tart. Idk. I'm a fruit junkie.


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha shae fresh fruit is my compromise, when I really want sugary sweet pudding (I have been known to just eat custard :haha:) I do like fruit but if I could have a dessert and it be the same nutritional values as fruit I would pick the dessert XD


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay Jez! House-hunting is so stressful. We bought in 2007 just before the markets crashed &#128561; So literally just signed everything and then watched a chunk wiped off the value immediately. Thankfully it was in such a bad state that we got it a bit cheaper in the first place - neighbours paid £20k more just a few weeks later. I never want to move. We extended the garden into the wasteland beyond and DH is building a sauna in it, and talking about flooring the loft.

Shae, I've never even had pumpkin pie and your description made me screw my face up in disgust :haha: 

Kitty - custard in a bowl for the win! :D or warm custard, with chocolate digestives broken into it, the chocolate all melts but not too much so and the crumbly bits... hungry now lol.

I don't eat fruit much. Again, I prefer savoury so am actually more inclined to eat a chunk of cucumber or a bell pepper rather than fruit. Or avocado... mmmm. Avocado is food of the gods.

Day 15.. 10am. All quiet on the western front. He beat me black and blue on the inside last night, there is no room left. Time to come out, sproglet!


----------



## Twag

Congrats Future on your little girl hope she is now out of NICU and in your arms having cuddles

Good luck today M&S :thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

That bump picture I promised.

Excuse my attire - I've given up giving a crap and none of my clothes fit any more..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9475.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wookie130

Jez- Congrats on your new place, albeit not exactly what you had in mind...but it's SOMETHING, and it sounds like it has great promise once the renovations are complete. Damn those migraines. I've never had a TRUE migraine, but I do tend to get bad headaches often, more so now that I'm hormonal and pregnant. Perhaps you could have a plan in place in case you're alone with Tilly, and it happens...like calling someone automatically, or setting her down in a safe spot until help arrives, etc. It's just something to think about.

M&S- What the heck are chocolate digestives? :rofl: They sound rather medicinal. But mmmm...avocado. I LOVE AVOCADO!!!! It is so delicious. I hope you get some good answers today, and I'm actually kind of hoping they just go ahead and evict little mister for you. I know you're "okay" right now, but geez, that baby needs an eviction notice.

Gigs- I hope all the pedi/cupcake/sushi worked in some capacity...even if it just made you happy! :) A pedi sounds really nice right now. My feet are not ready for summer. They look like Bilbo Baggins hobbit feet, and I need to shave my legs and vahootydooty, and everythang. I just sort of feel unattractive and all Paul Bunyon-like right now. LOL! Oh well. Praying your little man gets something going soon too, although really, he could cook for a little while longer.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god chocolate digestives are the best biscuit to have with a cup of tea!! They are basically biscuits with chocolate on one side but not on the other, but it's a nice thick layer of chocolate (I love the dark chocolate version) they are lovely!! 

This is what they look like;

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zps1g9e6x4e.jpg

M+s you look lovely, nice bump!! I'm sorry you are feeling uncomfortable though :flower:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Chocolate digestives are a wheatmeal biscuit (cookie) dipped in chocolate on one side. The plain version was originally sold as a digestive aid, hence the name :haha:

I'm kinda expecting that even if we do decide on induction, it'll be a come back in the morning job, rather than being admitted today, but I have my bag and carseat just in case :) At hospital now.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :) I was getting sporadic contractions last night but obviously didn't turn into anything. 

M how long until your appointment? 

Shae, I also love pumpkin desserts (Trader joes makes a fantastic pumpkin ice cream) but the catch is I only like them in the fall/winter. Otherwise it feels out of place and makes me uncomfortable :haha: 

Now chocolate, fruit tarts, flans and custards...cheesecake...any time, anywhere :haha: my oddity is I like fruit tarts or pastries but not a big fan of fruit pies.


----------



## kittykat7210

Good luck at the hospital m, how far overdue are you now? Quite far isn't it?


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeee good luck M! Hope you get good news.

Forget who asked but my dr will offer a sweep tomorrow if conditions are favorable. I am nervous though...if y'all recall I am trying to avoid a may 11th birthday and we are dangerously close to that!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm on the monitor just now and once they have a long enough trace, they'll page the consultant to come and have a look. The baby is doing his best to kick the monitor bands off and wriggle away from them.

15 days over today Kit. :D


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh goodness M+S I didn't realise it was THAT over!! You must have very comfortable insides :rofl:!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Baby's too active to get a decent trace. We're here til he settles down and gives them a reading they can use :rofl:

I told them we might be in for a long wait!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! I hope this is no indication he'll be both crazy hyper and stubborn!

All this food talk...I'm actually heading to the bakery now :haha: this is not a drill


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck, M&S!

Congrats on the house, Jez! So exciting. I'm glad it's in a location you love.

Mmmmmm sweets. I love fruit and fruit desserts. I could go for a cherry pie right now. Chocolate digestives are sooooo yummy. Every time I go to Europe, I always wind up picking up several boxes from the grocery store and eating them all.


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow M&S your 15 days over :shock: I thought they only let you gon12 days over? Hope things get moving today for you :) come on baby boy!! 

Oh i missed it, Future had her baby?? Congrats <3 

& Dobby i missed some 3/4D pics.. do you know what pages they're on lol


----------



## StillPraying

I've never had chocolate digestives....but I do love chocolate. Not crazy about dark chocolate, and DESPISE white chocolate lol I love all things pumpkin, but only in the fall (totally get ya gigs). With all the bakery talk I did make my first blueberry cobbler... didn't turn out like a bakery, but it was still pretty good :) 

MS your kiddo wants to make sure he wins the record by a landslide lol he's going for 42! Jk I don't wish that on you lol 

Gigs I don't know that id do the sweep if you want to avoid may 11. But maybe your Dr will have some insight on it. My mom had a sweep and went into labor the same day lol 

Jez congrats on the house! That's so great you were able to stay in a neighborhood you Love!

I had the most AWKWARD thing ever happen to me yesterday. I took my girls to an indoor trampoline park. DH and i had sex the night before, so I was bouncing on a trampoline when all of a sudden I had this gush of liquid come out:shy: so glad I was wearing a long shirt cuz my crotch was soaked I felt like I had peed my pants. Drug my girls to the bathroom in a hurry. I was so mortified thinking "omg is my vajayjay that weak now?!"and it was definitely left over manjuice :sick:


----------



## M&S+Bump

CB, there's no such thing as 'they let' you do anything ;) They offer induction at 11 or 12 days over and lots of people take it, but if everything is fine with baby, it's not medically necessary, just common practise. I could have kept on waiting still as HB, fluid levels and blood flow through the cord are all fine, just with monitoring every other day, but we've decided enough is enough and gonna get this show on the road. Back to hospital tomorrow at 8am. They'll break my waters, and see what happens. If no contractions start on their own, then I've got the choice of pitocin or section.

There was no progress from last week, still just 1-2cm dilated. Ready to be done!


----------



## Twag

Sorry to hear there was no progress M&S good luck with the waters breaking tomorrow hope it kick starts things and if he doesn't decide to come tonight :thumbup:

Only reason I was induced at 40+12 both times was because I was so uncomfortable and jeez think my babies would have been huge if I kept them in any longer :haha: to be fair both of mine just needed the eviction notice and then out they came quite quickly :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg still :rofl: gross but hilarious!

M, what a disappointment! No change after all that contracting? How annoying. Well now that he has a deadline maybe he'll come as your other bambinos have! 

Afm still having sporadic contractions. Some crampy, some not. Hoping to have favorable conditions for a SUCCESSFUL sweep in the morning. Would love to have him tomorrow!


----------



## Twag

Oh the race is on between you two :happydance: :wacko:


----------



## shaescott

I agree that pumpkin feels out of place outside of fall... but I'll still eat it tbh :haha:

Still omg that's both horrible and hilarious

I can't believe both of you are still pregnant!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup. F*ing have to take a day off to do the f*ing 3 hour test. I'm so pissed rn


----------



## mrs.green2015

Still- omg hilarious! 

MS- hopefully baby follows your others and comes right before induction! Either way baby will be here soon. Good luck 

Gigs- what time is your appointment tomorrow? I'm excited that you're getting so close!!

Dobs- I forgot to comment on how cute your boy is already and he does look like you but one of mine came out looking exactly like DH. Like it was crazy and now he's starting to look like more of a mix. I'll have to see if I can post a pic of the two. 

I forgot what else I read. I have to babies who have decided they hate naps which makes for one tired momma.


----------



## claireybell

Its a race lol lets get our bets in ladies hehee!! Your lil man is too comfy in there M&S :wink:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and someone asked about DH and I being small or big. I think it was PL. DH is 6'5 and I'm 5'5 so I'm average but DH is definitely tall. He also has such broad shoulders that he's just big overall. Not overweight really as if he was smaller he slid look odd with his huge shoulders and large frame.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your boys arent napping MrsG.. Nuala doesnt really nap, neither does she sleep through yet uhhh


----------



## claireybell

Just found your pics Dobby, omg hes so beautiful! Looks like you <3


----------



## gigglebox

Lol, would be pretty neat if me and M have babies with the same birthday! But my suspicion is her little man will be out first.

My appointment is at 9am. I'm off to go find successful sweep stories and "this put me into labor" stories. :haha:

In other news, hubs and I ordered a gingko tree that arrived today. We'll be burying pup's ashes under it and planting the tree. I am happy to take care of that before baby. So, what happened in a nut shell (skip if sad dog stories depress you -- I never read them), pup had a mast cell tumor in his chest. Unfortunately he fell down the steps and smacked it; and if you agrivate a MCT (or make it angry, as my vet friend says) it swells/expands. So even though this thing was slowly growing for a year and a half or more, it suddenly over tripled in size after he fell. He fell on Saturday night, and by Friday the thing was so big his skin was starting to split and bleed. Since the tissue is abnormal, it wouldn't clot, so we were just keeping it wrapped up best we could. Sunday morning, shortly after 6am, I woke up to him jumping off my bed. I followed him to see if he had to go out to pee, and when I stood up I saw a huge trail of blood leading out the door and into the living room. I'll spare the details, but basically the tumore ruptured and he was bleeding out. Hubs woke up to my hysterics, but I had my shit together (enough) to get dressed and rush him to the emergency vet. Nothing we could do except help him pass sooner than he could bleed out :cry: 

Thank God Des slept through the whole thing. He woke up after I got back and while hubs and I were cleaning the carpet. Fortunately Des will not leave his bed without permission (I have no idea why, we never taught him that), so he just stayed in his room talking to himself while we were able to get everything cleaned up. 

It was horrid and traumatic but it could have been so much worse. I am so thankful hubs was home! Omg what would I have done if it were just me and Des?! Or Des was awake? *shudder*


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- that's so sad and unfortunately I think pretty common. My dog from my childhood (the 1st dog I ever had) had one on his tail and they basically said it was probably cancer and in his body already and just to enjoy him until it got too bad. Luckily he had a great life for a couple more years until we had to put him down last year- you probably remember it. DHs dog had two of those! One on her butt and one on her chest like your baby. They couldn't even remove them because of where it was located they couldn't guarantee they could get it all and it would probably come back. Our animals are our babies and I'm sorry but I'm happy you have an amazing DH who just stepped up and amazing Des was able to stay away from it.


----------



## Cppeace

Not quite positive today but very very close.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I hope since you've been having contractions that things are progressed more and a sweep does the trick! Excited for your appointment! I'm so sorry that happened to your poor dog. That would be so traumatic to deal with :hugs: Very glad your son didn't see any of it, that would've been even more awful :flower: I hope planting the tree gives you some comfort.

MrsG 6"5 is tall! I wonder if your boys will be as tall as him? Sorry they aren't sleeping, foregoing naps is so frustrating.

CB neither of my girls slept through the night before a year old. DD2 is 2 and there are nights she still wakes up!

Dobs sorry you have to redo the test. Hopefully it comes back perfect and you'll be done with all of that. So frustrating having to take a day for something you don't want to do!

MS sorry there hasn't been progress. FX breaking your water does the trick! so exciting you'll be seeing him soon, possibly tomorrow!


----------



## Jezika

Gigs that's horrible. I'm so sorry. I do love that the tree will always remind you of him, though, and how it is kind of turning one life into another. I, too, wonder what I'd do in certain situations if I were a single parent.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs :hugs:

Still - definitely tomorrow - by the time you guys get up, we'll know what's happening. If the AROM doesn't do it (I think doc said a couple hours to start contracting) then I need to decide pitocin or c-section, and I'm kinda leaning c-section, depending on if any progress has happened. If I choose pitocin, I can't have it for longer than six hours because of the previous section (and I wouldn't want to!!) and it all just sounds exhausting.

So hopefully it just works without anything else being needed!


----------



## M&S+Bump

And ironically, I'm now having contractions :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

Woooooooo! Hopefully this is the start, M&S!


----------



## StillPraying

Baby boy heard eviction was in order so he was like "naaah I'll do this myself!" :rofl: well hopefully breaking water is all you need so you don't have to deal with the other stuff. Pitocin for me was awful until I was able to get the epidural.


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha M+S you said you always go into labour just before you get induced so I think this one won't be any different!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Every 10 minutes now, for the last hour or so.

Suddenly, I'm a bit terrified. And feeling a bit cheated out of my last night's sleep!! :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh m+s this sounds promising!! Why does everyone decide to give birth when I'm about to go to sleep :rofl: 

On a separate note, I'm unsure if I'm getting Braxton hicks or cervix kicks, it feels like my cervix flinches every so often (sort of once a week), goes away when I change position, I really don't know if it's fake contraction or just cervical kicks... I mean can baby even kick your cervix? It literally feels like she's trying to break through if it is her!! What do Braxton hicks even feel like?? I'm such a novice!!


----------



## Cppeace

My evening opk is definitely positive so most likely I ovulate tonight or early in the morn. The unexpected sex this morn should be well timed.


----------



## Jezika

M+S - yasssssss! The time has come! You've got this. You've totally got this.

Kitty - for my BH was my bump periodically tensing up and the feeling of pressure in there. Not painful. And yes baby can kick the cervix! Used to annoy me haha.

CP - those lines look nice. Good work on the well timed sex.


----------



## DobbyForever

Only read a few pages

Peace excellently timed bd! Fxed!!!

MS yay for consistent contractions! Hoping little bubs makes his debut soon and smoothly :)

Gigs :hugs: the tree is beautiful. And also glad to hear you are progressing.

Afm not much. Feel like poo. My mom has gone crazy with baby shower stuff. It's like not even fun lol and as mentioned had to get a sub. Just sucks because she said had to be this week but tomorrow was too last minute, Wednesday my kids test, so it had to be Thursday or Friday. So I figured give myself a 3 day weekend and Friday is easier to miss anyway for sub plans


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry dobs that you have to do the 3 hour test but try to look at the bright side, you'll be sure you don't have GD when you do the second test and if by sone crazy thing you end up having it you'll be able to do what you have to to make sure bub is perfectly healthy. 

MS- any updates??



I have a freakin UTI. That's all today just isn't my day. Grumpy tired kids and a UTI.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still about every 10 minutes, so not necessarily the real thing, but at least bodes well for tomorrow. I took some painkillers and am going to attempt to sleep - only 7 hours til I'm due at the hospital anyway.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope you are able to get some rest

Green :( sorry about the cranky babies. There's one cranky baby in this house and she's typing right now lol. Also sorry about the uti :(. Hope it passes quickly


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs lol "the ugh" I love autocorrect. Sorry you have to get a sub and do that miserable test. Will you be able to do it first thing in the morning on Friday?

MS I hope you can get some rest! I'll be checking for updates all night lol 

MrsG so sorry about the UTI, that sucks :( any form of illness on top of kiddos is just miserable for mamas:hug: 

Peace nice opk! Sounds like great timing :thumbup:

Kitty def cervix kicks. So annoying. I remember yelling "GET YOUR FOOT OUT OF MY HOOHA!!" at Katie :haha: oddly enough whenever she sleeps in our bed I somehow always wake up to her kicking me in the crotch or putting her foot on my pubic bone and pushing as hard as she can:dohh: Braxton hicks feel like you involuntarily flexed your bump. Some say they've had painful ones, I've only ever had annoying ones:shrug:

DH felt baby move last night:happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

So...I'm having contractions about every 7 minutes, but they aren't painful, just super uncomfortable and a lot of pressure in my crotch when they happen. Could this be the start? Always thought they were supposed to be more painful, like at least some cramping. This just feel more like braxton hicks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still lol I didn't notice that. My spazzy phone and autocorrect annoy me so I never read my text haha. Yeah =\. That's why I need the sub. Gyn said it HAS to be done wed, thurs, fro and it HAS to be done between 8-9am and it HAS to be done at this one location r_r. I had an appointment after school so luckily I moved it to 1:30 so I can get home at a reasonable hour instead of battling traffic.

She was eat half a sandwich at 10pm and I'm like ummm b* (she's not I love her) I'm asleep at ten also what kind of sandwich? And half a sandwich is relative. Do you mean standard loaf slice half? Or like 6in subway half? Can I just get half a sandwich from panera? If I'm not supposed to eat deli meat... you can see why she gave me a hotline number to call :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs no idea but sounds promising!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs :rofl:

Gigs they aren't always painful. If they stay consistent or move closer together for an hour, id give the labor and delivery a call :thumbup: you might beat MS! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg she will kill me lol

We're moving into hour 2 of this, last couple times seem off but I was taking a shower so didn't write down exactly when they happened :blush: 

Not sure what to do, my mom's 2 hours away. If I'm not in active labor I don't want to waste her time coming down here...I also don't want to go to L&D, rather just go to sleep now and be woken by stronger contractions if this is "it"...but then I'm afraid I'll wake up with them super close together and painful and then my mom isn't here...

Blahhhhh.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, stuck looks good, good luck to ya!

Dobs that sucks about having to do the test. At least you'll know for sure, and can adjust your diet as needed if this is going to be an issue.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs why not just call L&D and get their opinion? Do they slow down or stop if you rest?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I've heard contractions explained as everything from agony to just pressure to almost a stretching feeling. If they come that close together they are likely contractions.


----------



## gigglebox

I haven't really tried resting laying down, I've been sitting up as I can recognize/feel the pressure best in this position. When I'm standing I feel it and it's harder to walk, but the pressure is different if that makes sense...

Anyway my Mom's coming down now anyway (poor woman, she hates driving at night) and will probably just hang the next day or two if this isn't actually labor. I guess I'll be opting for the sweep tomorrow if things look favorable :thumbup: would be nice to get the ball rolling while she's here.

In the mean time I am just going to try and sleep. i don't want to even call L&D on the off chance they insist I come in. I do not want to labor there in the early stages! I'll never get any sleep.

Still coming consistently every 7 minutes, give or take....and i'm in the middle of one now...and it's kind of hurting very lightly in my lower back...

O_O

Holy shit balls! I might be in labor!

Better get sleep!


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting! Good luck, Gigs!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck gigs! When are you supposed to go in? When they're 5 minutes apart?


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely get some rest. I'm glad your mom is coming though :). I think both my book and doula said to avoid laboring too much in hospital to wait for 3-5 minutes? Does that sound right moms?

Idk about the test. I guess what scares me the most is I eat clean. I looked at their suggest meal plan... I'm already doing that. So if I have GD, I'm pretty sure they are going to want to medicate me/give me insulin. =\. And I guess it bothers me because I feel defective. My weight gain has been perfect, I eat healthy, I'm on my feet most of the day moving around... =\


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs GD often has nothing to do with diet/exercise. Sometimes it just happens in pregnancy. And you did say you hadn't eaten well prior to the test. So maybe your off week caused it :hugs: 

Gigs going to bed is a good idea. Glad your mama is on her way!


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: that's what makes me feel defective. My gyn insists the week of weird eating wouldn't have caused me to fail. I almost wish I did eat like shit then I could at least blame that. Idk. I'm weird.

I can't cook steak for shit. It annoys me. It's either hardcore rare or overdone


----------



## gigglebox

I have the same problem with steak. Usually I accidentally cook the shit out of it.

Can't sleep. Contractions still happening. I'm laying down now, still coming same time but are getting a little painful now...

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cue freak out! Wish I could will myself to sleep!


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahh I go to sleep and gigs starts labour!! Exciting, sounds like a proper race between you and m+s now both sounding promising for labour!!


----------



## Jezika

Oh my God now I dont want to sleep and miss a labour!


----------



## StillPraying

Girl if you can't sleep just go put everything in the car that you will need....or be like me and deep clean your bathroom:rofl: 

Dobs I totally understand. That's how I felt with preeclampsia. Literally the ONLY factor i had was that my bio mom had it. :hugs: totally disagree with your doc (obviously I'm NOT a doc lol) but my Dr told me having sweet coffee or a soda before the test would make me fail so :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Omg now the race is even more intense! Both having regular contractions at the same time, wow! So exciting! Tbh I think Gigs might win still, despite M&S being 42 weeks haha... only time will tell. Luckily not too much time!

Hey Gigs I wonder which labor kickstarter did the trick? Hm.


----------



## M&S+Bump

5am update, I've managed to sleep on and off so I don't think these will be strong enough to have done much, but they're still coming - I don't know how often, I haven't been timing.

Dobs, sucks about having to do the test but I hope you're stressing for nothing. We have to fast here for it, not even coffee or anything allowed, they wouldn't make a pregnant woman do that for nothing. Not to mention, they wouldn't ask you to have done the test in the first place unless any blood results came back odd. It's not done as routine.

Gigs, swear to god if you have a baby before me, I kill you! :rofl: :rofl: F-ing 42+2 - I know I said it was a race but I wasn't being serious, I'm three weeks ahead of you and Future! :haha:

I made one perfect steak last week. Sadly, I was cooking two :haha: the other was practically running around the plate still! I would've still eaten it but that one was DH's (he prefers fillet, I prefer sirloin)

I feel kinda fluey and I'm worried. This is how s**t went wrong with Joe. The 'plug' stuff is a yellowy colour and still coming and I'm worried I've got an infection of some kind. 

Update to update, it's taken about 13 minutes to write this and there's been no contractions in that time (it was what woke me up) so they've definitely slowed down. I believe if left, they'd probably stop altogether in a few hours, then pick back up tonight as has been the pattern every other time. Oh well :haha: Not today, kid! Eviction day!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol MS your update had me crackin up. I just imagine it like your babe was "hahha Mom fooled ya! I'm not coming out!!!" And then you were like "hahaha jokes on you here's your eviction notice" lol maybe it's my sleep deprived brain but I'm still over here giggling. 


Gigs- update?!! 

Dobs- our tests obviously were exactly the same with the same cut off and my doc said I could eat but don't eat anything too bad. Get exact words were "you don't have to fast but don't go and eat a donut before you come in" the day of my tests I ate the same thing both days. Iced coffee and Starbucks spinach feta wrap.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and dobs I get the failure thing. Trust me it'll keep happening once your little one is born. I felt miserable when I couldn't breastfeed but as still said most people I knew with GD were thin ladies who ate healthy and some even worked out! On the other hand I knew a lady who I swear ate Taco Bell every single day and drank endless amounts of soda while pregnant and she did get it...?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I eat like crap when I'm pregnant. I've never had GD yet, not even been close (and technically, I should have issues with insulin resistance anyway with having pcos)

Developing it or not developing it is just one of these things, it's not about how you eat. Think type 1 diabetes, not type 2!


----------



## StillPraying

I'm thinking Gigs may beat you MS (sorry hon don't hit me lol). How much longer till you go in? This'll be so funny if you both have your boys tomorrow! :happydance: oh no flu symptoms don't sound good.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It is 6.45am, I'm due at the labour ward at 8am, alarm's just about to go off. I've been up since 5 &#128580;


----------



## gigglebox

Up at 1:20, still up now at 1:44...contractions are as they were went I went to sleep a couple hours ago--7ish minutes apart (not being super diligent on timing them) and like a 2 out of 10 on the pain scale. My Mom arrived, and quietly I might add! I can't believe I didn't hear her come in. I am the lightest sleeper ever.

Anyway if these get worse I'll be waking hubs to go to L&D. If they stay the same I'll call in the morning and see if I should go to L&D or my normal dr, who I had a 9am appointment with anyway.

M, guess this may actually be a proper race :haha: hey? You were the one weeeeeeks ago who said you'd be last between the three of us! Looks like we'll have international twins instead :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs glad your mom got there! 

Such an exciting race :happydance:


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh I find this so weird, we aren't a massive group, your due dates are so far apart yet you're both labouring at the same time!! The odds can't be that high!! 

But gigs and m+s I'm sorry about your lack of sleep, not really fair when you've got a massive task of pushing some boys out of your foofoos!!


----------



## gigglebox

I know! 
And I'm now about 4-6 mins apart so hubs and I are heading to L&D shortly...after I poop and get dressed :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Eek good luck gigs!! Keep us updated if you can!! Xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mine have all but stopped, but we're at hospital and getting all prepared for stuff to get started!

It really has turned into a race :haha:


----------



## Twag

Good luck Gigs & M&S you are both going to meet your boys today how exciting :happydance:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Baby has unengaged himself. Had to have two doctors for the water breaking, one to do it and one to hold the baby's head in place. But it's done. Everything seems ok so far. Re-assess at 12 and see where we're at. Contractions have started again.

So. Freaking. Tired.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck M!!!

So pissed, I'm only 1.5cm dilated and still only 20% effaced :growlmad: despite that, my contractions are coming every 2-4 minutes and are painful. So upset...really afraid this is going to ten into a repeat c section for another failure to progress :cry:


----------



## M&S+Bump

If it makes you feel any better Gigs, I'm only 2cm and cervix is posterior.


----------



## gigglebox

And they're keeping me for two hours to judge if I'm in active labor or not, despite all the info I just posted.



Not amused.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol M, looks like we're both up shit creek hahahhahah

This is like watching turtles race lol


----------



## Twag

Oh no ladies :hugs: try and rest if you can and COME ON BABIES STOP MESSING YOUR MUMMA'S ABOUT 

Fingers crossed that something happens for you both soon :hug:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Come on out babies!!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Turtle racing :rofl:

My contractions have gone awol again and I feel all manner of awful in general, really feel like I'm coming down with the flu. Is it too late to cancel?


----------



## Twag

:hugs: hang in there M&S the end is in sight :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

No M! That is so frustrating! I hope after all this you (and I) don't end up with a CS.

I'd love to sleep but I'm supposed to be staying active to get things moving.

I am not effing happy right now. Despite all the contractions and pain, they won't admit me unless my cervix makes progress. So I'm forced to walk around for two hours with zero means of pain relief (they are keeping my stuff in triage, won't let me have access to a labor room). The labor room has a birthing ball and a jacuzzi (the thing I was most excited about) and I forget what else and they won't let me use any of it. 

Exhaustion is kicking in now :( And I've been losing my mind, having laugh attacks so hard I was crying lol--and I creeped out the nurses because I made eye contact with one then said "hellllooooo..." but in a creepy voice, I didn't mean to, and I said it as I was walking by...

Uggghhj so tired and so much pain, still 30 minutes left of this torture.


----------



## M&S+Bump

No cancel, but no labour either. Option of pitocin or section and I'm not feeling up to pitocin. Too tired.

Gowned up and waiting for anaesthetist. We'll have a baby in a couple of hours.


----------



## gigglebox

Also they strapped some monitor to me and I look like I have a raging boner


----------



## Twag

Oh no Gigs :hugs: hang in there hun - it would say it is the pain making you a crazy lady 

Thinking of you both :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Monitor boner :rofl:


----------



## Twag

gigglebox said:


> Also they strapped some monitor to me and I look like I have a raging boner

This made me laugh out loud at my desk in the office so now I am the crazy lady :haha:

Good Luck M&S soon you will have baby boy in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

Well damn M, sorry it came to that but Ibget the exhaustion for sure. Will they numb you up and let you rest a bit first?


----------



## gigglebox

I think it's the pain and lack of sleep. I think I got a solid hour in. This is shaping up a lot like last time and that sucks.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry that things aren't progressing gigs, and I'm sorry your boy misbehaved so much m, at least you will be holding him soon!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nah, I'm about to go to theatre just now. I'm good with it, I made the decision myself and I'm happy. I feel much better already just knowing what's happening.


----------



## Twag

Eeek new babies yay :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay MS! Can't wait to see him!

Gigs- tell Levin he better behave and it's eviction day!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'll be stalking all morning for updates!

Sorry you're not getting to hop in the Jacuzzi yet, Gigs. Hopefully things start moving soon so you can relax in there!


----------



## gigglebox

3cm! No more effacement though but I am now in my labor room on a labor ball. My OB should be here any minute


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay! Glad you made it to the room, Gigs!


----------



## Twag

yay for labour room Gigs you got this :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

MS I'm glad you were able to make that call. Wishing you a smooth cs. :hugs: yay for baby soon!

Gigs sorry he gave you some trouble but happy to hear you are in your room on your ball :). Yay! When do they let you in the tub? Hehe

Also lmfao foofoos and monitor boners. I love you ladies


----------



## gigglebox

Contractions getting stronger but more spread out. Gonna start walking around again


----------



## StillPraying

Yay Gigs! Glad you're in your room now. Hang in there, you got This! That happened with my contractions with dd1. Try not to stress hon.

MS sorry you've had no rest hon :hugs: Glad you are comfortable with your decision and so exciting that you will be holding him soon!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Baby Isaac. Born at 12.57 and weighing 8lbs 15.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay!!! Congrats momma!!!


----------



## StillPraying

MS wins the race of the turtles :dance: lol congrats MS can't wait to see him, LOVE the name!


----------



## Twag

Huge congratulations M&S :happydance: welcome to the world little Isaac


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations MS!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay congrats M&S! Looks like you won this round... :haha: 
Love the name, can't wait for pics when you're able


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats MS!


----------



## gigglebox

Still only 3cm :/ but now 60% effaced! Progress :thumbup: also lost a bit of plug :D


----------



## StillPraying

Woohoo progress Gigs!


----------



## Twag

Yay Gigs - oooo bets on if you and M&S will have the same birth dates for your boys


----------



## Jezika

Congrats MS! Welcome to the world, little Isaac!

Gigs did you get any sleep in the hospital? Sounds like you're making good progress! Try not to worry about what happened last time. No one knows what will happen, but that doesn't have to be a scary thing. Breathe and take each moment as it comes. Levin's birth story is officially in progress!


----------



## shaescott

Agh I can't believe I missed it! Congrats M&S! Can't wait for pics!

Gigs looks like it'll be any time now! So exciting! I hope you dilate more soon!


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats m+s!!! Hope things weren't too traumatic for you!!

Gigs glad some progress is being made, hopefully not too long!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

He has literally fed all afternoon :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9489.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## shaescott

He's perfect!!! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhh love him!!! So glad he's feeding well

Gigs I saw you hit the like button at the same time as me! How you doing?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, any update, fellow turtle?


----------



## StillPraying

MS he is just precious!!! OMG what a sweet face. 

Gigs cheering for you!


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww lovely m!! He's adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## StillPraying

Happy 25 weeks Kitty!


----------



## mrs.green2015

He's so cute MS! He looks so alert already!


----------



## shaescott

Hopefully Gigs is busy either pushing or holding baby Levin <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh haha thank you stills!! Can't believe you're now 19 weeks!!


----------



## StillPraying

I KNOW! My anatomy scan is on Monday, I cant wait.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm fucking miserable. Last check I was still only 70% effaced and 3-4cm. 2 hours earlier was the same except 3cm. I am dying for an epidural but they are afraid one will stall or stop my labor entirely. I don't know how much longer I can do this though. They are soooooo painful and 2-3 mins apart.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs I'm sorry you're having a tough time :( sounds awful, hopefully you get sorted soon, either way it happens you will still have your little man :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Oh Gigs I'm sorry it's not going well. :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh gigs I'm sorry momma! You're such a strong woman. I definitely would haven given into a CS by now. Keep going you got this!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw man, that sucks.

Could they give you some morphine? That's supposed to be great for dilation, and it certainly worked for me with Elisabeth. I have a midwife friend who swears by it for speeding up labour and helping with pain at the same time.


----------



## Flueky88

Just wanted to say he's so beautiful M&S. Congratulations!

Gigs, I hope you start progressing even more soon and get to meet you Levin soon!!


----------



## StillPraying

Sorry you're in so much pain gigs! I'm surprised they haven't offered you anything else like fentanyl. Did you ask if there was anything else they could give you? I got my epidural at 4 CM so hopefully they wont make you wait much longer :hugs: hang in there hon, it will be so so so worth it!! <3


----------



## claireybell

Oh my goodness M&S he is sooooo precious & beautiful, congrats hun <3 i was eagerly reading the race updates with you & Gigs :)

Gigs hang in there hun, your labour sounds just like mine, i only reached 3cm not active & didnt have anything but gas n air.. you can do it girl, come on baby Levin


----------



## wookie130

M&S--- &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; Huge congratulations to you and your family on the birth of baby Isaac! He's gorgeous!

Gigs- Hang in there, sweetie. This baby is coming one way or another, and it sounds like you're making great progress. They don't call it labor for nothin'-- that is hard work you're going through right now. You're stronger than you realize, & it sounds like the docs are looking after you well. If this results in another c-section, you can't say that you didn't try, and as long as you're healthy, and Levin's healthy, you have experienced success. :hugs: Best of luck!


----------



## wookie130

Selfish boring post: MaterniT21 test results were negative! Yay!!!

Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled babywatching festivities. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie that's fantastic :happydance:


----------



## Jezika

Good news Wooks!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Wookie! Great news! Still holding out on the sex?

Well after 21 hours I couldn't take the pain anymore. I got fetanyl while I waited for the epidural. I was 80-90% effaced and 4cm, officially declared to be in "active" labor. So now we wait, and I will try to get some sleep and hope this epi doesn't fail like it did with DS1...


----------



## Jezika

Good for you Gigs! I hope you get some sweet relief and some sleep. You're getting closer and closer to snuggling baby Levin! Eeeek! LOVING these in-labour updates.


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats Ms!! What a perfect little man you have!!

Gigs, you are doing so well!! Get some rest!!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, that's great! Try your best to rest and relax! You got this!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Awesome news wook!

Get some rest gigs. Can't wait to see him


----------



## DobbyForever

Wook yay! That's so awesome that it came back negative! You said you were finding out the sex, right?... :) poke poke

Gigs sorry love. But that's great progress! I know it's been a long, painful day so I hope the medications kick in and you get some rest. :hugs: He'll be here soon.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs at least you know he'll be here BEFORE the 11th, not on it, 100% certain. So that worry is all gone! I hope you're dilating nicely now!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats M&S!

Hang in there, Gigs! Sorry it's been such a long day, but so exciting that he'll be here soon!

Great news on the test results, Wookie! It's such a relief, isn't it.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs sounds like great progress! So glad they gave you something, hopefully you can get some sleep with the epidural :hugs: you're doing awesome!


----------



## gigglebox

Hopefully last update, 100% effaced, 5-6cm. Reeeaaally hoping he's. one befoe midnight but we'll see! Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## wookie130

Eeeek! Good luck! We've got everything crossed, Gigs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that's excellent! Sounds like things are moving! Fxed for him arriving today!


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds promising Gigs. Good luck.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, look at that temp jump! Good timing with the BD!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Thanks Michelle, it's a little lower than I'm used to but is higher than any of teh others. My temps were lower than norm this cycle.I think the ovulation happened like at 4am or something so tech today but will most likely mark cd 16 as ovulation day. *shrug* I dunno. We shall see what the tomorrows temp is.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed peace definitely looks like you oed and with such great timing this cycle.


----------



## StillPraying

Yay Gigs for 100%! So close girl!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks, Hopefully the 20ish hours was enough for it to have the sperm find a healthy egg. 
We shall see. I'm not going to change my diet or exercising any.


----------



## shaescott

Come on out baby Levin!!!!

CP, ooo yay for good timing! :dust:


----------



## gigglebox

Doubt we'll make it today. I'm STILL laboring! And now I'm in back labor to boot. My contraction pain was a one, slowly creeping back up to a 3 and all in my lower back.

Just found out today too that DS1 was also face up! They never told me that! 

My water broke around 9, I haven't been checked since before that.


----------



## DobbyForever

No idea what back labor means :( Sorry it looks like you won't be having him tonight. Wasn't 9 like 3 hours ago? Hope they check on you soon. Sounds like the meds are kicking in with the pain though. :hugs: Come on, Levin!


----------



## Cppeace

Back labor is when you feel most of the contractions in the back instead of in the uterus, cervix vagina area. It generally happens when baby is facing the wrong way. It is generally more painful.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Back labour f-ing sucks. Joe was purely back (he was back to back or face up - baby's spine aligned with yours - more common in first timers and those with strong stomach muscles) and Nathaniel was purely front labour. Last two have been a bit of both.

Sounds like there might be a baby soon though! Water going is a good sign!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs sorry you've got back labor :hugs: that's pretty brutal hon. Is the epidural helping? Waters breaking is awesome, usually you'll dilate pretty quickly now since you were 100% effaced :happydance: I'm so excited for you. Almost baby time! Hope you've got some rest in luv <3


----------



## shaescott

Ah well, the 10th is okay, right? He's definitely not gonna be in there another 24 hours, like I said.


----------



## DobbyForever

I was playing with my hair then realized hmmm my hair isn't this straight/I didn't straighten my hair. Then I realized it's my dog's tail! :rofl: ignore my allergy tired face
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0077.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs :rofl: I took a pic with Chewbacca at Disneyland, when I was looking at the pic I was like WTF is wrong with my hair?! My pony tail was a weird color and looked fried! No it was his arm :rofl:


----------



## Fern81

Congratulations M&S, he is a beauty!! Hope you are doing well momma.

Gigs- all the luck in the world, hope you have a successful vbac! 

Great news wookie. 

And yeeeyyy kitty for making it past vday!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Wookie and Dobby that is something else.


----------



## claireybell

Has your lil man fed all through the night M&S? Hope your not in too much pain this morning after csection.. 

Hope labours progressing well Gigs, your last update was about 4ish hrs ago, fx baby news soon ;)


----------



## claireybell

Still's your chewbacca hair story cracked me up Lol


----------



## Twag

M&S he is gorgeous congratulations again

Gigs hope all is going well hun :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Hope everything's alright gigs!!


----------



## wookie130

Oooh, Gigs, I'm hoping you're either resting a bit, or perhaps Levin is that much closer to joining us!

M&S- How'd your night go with Isaac? Have your other children met him yet? Hope you're feeling well. Everything after a c-section is usually fine and good, and until those pain meds wear off, as you know. Hopefully you'll be up and moving in no time - the sooner you can get up, the easier everything will go from here on out. Good luck! That first shower afterwards always suck, and in my hospital, they basically make you get up to do it, whether you feel like it or not. Blech. :/

Dobs- :rofl: at the tail picture!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Other kids came to visit yesterday, I'll put up some pictures.

Night was, to put it bluntly, horrible. I'm going home today 24 hours after c-section because there is no way I can survive a repeat. Baby is fine, he was actually pretty settled, especially once I got him off the boob and to take a dummy, he slept a few hours in one go. He's feeding great. I feel like seven tons of s**t. I've been up and about but tbh, it's so painful I'm struggling. I got hit with the hideous 'gas pain' in my shoulder and chest - I got painkillers at 3am and by 6am was crying in pain and struggling to breathe, but the midwife in charge just kept blaming it on the (literally a single glassful) cola I'd had and telling me I just needed to get up and move around. Wasn't due any more drugs until 8am apparently. She tried to help me up and it actually felt like she had stabbed me in the lung and ripped my arm off, on top of general pain from the incision etc. I screamed and promptly had a panic attack, and she finally went to get a doctor who got me painkillers and a chest x-ray to check if there was anything more to it. I'm feeling better now after a pile of drugs, but still struggling to move my arm properly or pull myself up so it's difficult to try and get to Isaac.

Hospital heating is set to two degrees hotter than hell, and I'm on a ward of six beds. There was four of us last night all with babies - my neighbour spent the night alternately crying and snoring. The babies were setting each other off. The lights didn't get switched off til past midnight, and all through the night, people were coming in to check blood pressure etc, then normal service resumed at 6am &#128545; I've only ever had private rooms, because if you're going home same day, they leave you inbthe birthing room until it's time to go, so this was a new experience...

Add to that the catheter that I kept getting tangled in any time I tried to move.. the IV that's still in the back of my hand even though it's almost 24 hours since it was last used, because they keep threatening to put me back on a drip if I don't drink more water... and I am one very tired and unhappy bunny and counting the seconds til I can go home even though I can barely move. &#128555;


----------



## wookie130

M&S, that sounds friggin' ghastly. I'd want to get the hell out of there too, except that it's terribly soon only 24 hours after your surgery... Hopefully they can at least get your catheter out, and your IV out of your hand. Awww, I'm sorry. :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's horrendous. My hospital experiences so far had been fine, but this one will give me some serious things to think about if we decide on any more babies.. 

It seems to be the done thing now to go home after one night's stay after c-section. It was two nights at least the last I knew. But everyone on the ward is going today, including someone who didn't have their baby until 9pm.

I managed to get them to take the catheter out at about 4am this morning. And IV is coming out as soon as the midwife comes back. 

I think I would have coped with stuff better if it wasn't for the absolute torture of lights on til late and other people. Bad enough I have to try and cope with my own baby on my own (DH had to go home at 9pm) without listening to everyone else's crying too.


----------



## Twag

M&S can you not ask for a side room? I know here you can get a side room if you ask for one it costs (not much tbh) but maybe an option if they will not let you go home?

I had a similar experience after my DS he was born at 10.35pm but we got moved into the labour ward at around 1am (FTM they wanted me in for whatever reason) it was awful to the point with #2 when asked if I wanted to stay I was like HELL NO! and went home 3 hours after she was born

Edit: Ah I see you are able to go home :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god m that sounds hideous, I'm sorry you're in so much pain, it doesn't sound healthy bless you, but glad Isaac is behaving and doing well xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, if I was staying another night, I'd ask if they had any side rooms available, I believe we have the options to pay a bit as well to get one, or sometimes if it's not busy or there are special circumstances (like with Joe with him being in NICU) they just give you one anyway.

But I just want my own bed :) And at home I'm in charge of my own pain relief instead of having to ask for extra all the time (who the heck decided two paracetamol and an ibuprofen is enough painkiller for the day after a c-section?!) and it'll be quiet!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Boys
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9517.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ella
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9520.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Twag

Gorgeous pictures M&S


----------



## kittykat7210

Gorgeous pics honey, beautiful little ones!!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that sounds awful. Wtf. I'm glad they are letting you go home early. I think here it's 3 days for c section? In any case, you are a rockstar. Yay for siblings visiting!!! Can't wait to see the pics

Jk just saw them awwwww you can see the love already :)

Gigs hope your silence is you sleeping/holding Levin


----------



## mrs.green2015

Those pictures are precious MS. 
I'm sorry about your hospital stay. That's absolutely insane. Every single thing you mentioned my experience was opposite including the pain killers. They started me on something similar to you but when I asked they gave me something extra that was really strong (knocked me out the first time) and I can't imagine NOT having a private room after just having major surgery and a newborn to take care of. Hopefully going home will be so much better. For the gas pains they had me on stool softeners and I only got a gas pain once. So maybe try that once you're home.

Gigs- thinking of you and Levin


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- yup 3 days here but they'll keep you 4 under some circumstances. They did me so we had an extra night close to the NICU.


----------



## StillPraying

MS that is absolutely awful. I couldn't do the room sharing :nope: I'm very surprised they didn't give you anything stronger for the pain! My hospital gives Percocet or Vicodin. I hope you get to go home soon. Love the pics! 

With DD1 I stayed 3 days. With dd2 i stayed a week. Lol usually if you aren't a FTM they let you go home the same day or as soon as it's morning as long as you aren't having any issues.


----------



## Twag

Thinking of you Gigs :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- any update on you two? Hopefully you'll be able to leave the hospital soon.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you've had a rough experience MS. Hope you are home. 
Your kids meeting pics are adorable. 
Gigs hope everything is going well. 

My temp did not go up, so either a fallback rise or not ovulated yet. Tomorrow's will hopefully tell.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Still no update from Gigs or Future? Starting to get a little worried..

Home now. That was NOT a pleasant car ride. I got discharged with a whopping 15 tablets of dihydracodeine and told to use paracetamol, ibuprofen and the codeine only when needed. They hadn't even left the room when the first codeine tablet was gone :haha: Thankfully we have family who get strong codeine on prescription so I won't run out if I find I need it for longer than a few days. I'm not sure what vicodin contains exactly, but I know we don't have that brand here. You get codeine, and the next step up would be morphine, which is administered in hospital usually.

It did get me thinking though that the way women are treated with c-sections and childbirth in general is utterly barbaric. I heard a nurse telling another that she had just come back that week after six MONTHS off work for a broken ankle. But your belly sliced open and a baby removed warrants six hours off your feet and one night in the hospital, and at that, you have to look after said baby.

I wonder how long men having hernia operations get? &#129300;


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi ladies! M&S congrats he is gorgeous!!! 

We got released on Monday baby (her name is Poppy Grace) stayed in the nicu until then bt she is doing amazing. I am on the other hand am having a terrible recovery lol I developed pre eclampsia after delivering and my liver enZymes have been really high, I also ended up with the bizarre all over body rash, particularly in the groin and it's actually blistered in areas. But she is an amazing baby and I feel so lucky to be her mama! She was 8.3 ounces at birth af 21.5 inches long! I'll post some pictures soon!


----------



## Jezika

Aww glad Poppy is doing well, Future, but sorry to her about your complications. That doesn't sound pleasant at all. Should it clear up soon? Can't wait to see pics of baby!

MS glad you're able to come home and have adequate pain management. Staying on a shared ward always sucks, even without babies crying or pain. I was in hospital for two weeks when I was 19 and had a private room until day 14 when I was switched to a ward, and I was like no thanks I'm going home. If you give birth in hospital with a midwife here, you don't get transferred to the shared rooms unless you have complications (so I went home after a few hours only), but with an OB they make you stay at least one night. Argh. Love the pics btw. You can definitely see their excitement over their new little brother. Warms the ol' cockles, I tell ya. And I wonder the same re: hernia op - ha!

Gigs - thinking of you! Hoping you're busy with baby Levin <3

Over here, Tilly and I are sick with a stomach bug. It's awful. I have terrible diarrhea and she is still vomiting on and off. The worst is that I'm not supposed to give her too much milk at a time, but at night she cries if she's not latched on, so after four hours of battling with her I gave in and of course she vomited in the morning. And developed a fever. It's the first time she's been sick and I hate it. I particularly hate the puking thing coz I have a mild phobia and I hate not knowing if and when it will happen, and it's even worse given that I have to feed her as much as possible so she doesn't get dehydrated but not enough to make her sick, and who knows where that line is! With BFing, I have no idea how much she eats anyway (though judging by one of her pukes a few days ago, she can eat a lottttt... it was like milk shooting out of a hosepipe).


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future so glad poppy is doing well! I'm sorry you're having a tough recovery. Preeclampsia is so scary especially after delivery. Hope you recover well and that you have lots of help right now 

MS- I would be interested to know what that hospitals recovery time is for a male hernia or any hernia in that case. Glad you're home and have 'back up' drugs if you need it.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez so sorry you guys are sick :sick: that really sucks when you AND baby get it. SO not fun :hugs: hope it passes quickly!

Future great to hear you guys have been released! Sorry Pree showed up. God awful condition :hugs: I totally feel for you. Glad they were able to get it under control :thumbup:

MS so glad you went home! Hopefully you will be much more comfortable and able to heal quicker:flower: I totally agree. I think it's insane when a C-section is MAJOR surgery to treat it as if you just cut your hand and needed a few stitches :growlmad: childbirth in general is just treated so strangely in todays society. Vicodin is a combo of acetaminophen and hydrocodone. They thought my husband had a hernia, they told him if he had surgery he would need to stay home for 2 weeks once released from hospital:shrug: he didn't end up needing surgery.

Peace will you be doing any more AI in case?

Gigs thinking of you <3 everytime i woke to pee i checked for an update!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez sorry you're both sick. Baby throwing up is so not fun. It's exhausting all on its own not to mention you also being sick! Hope you both feel better soon. 

I saw gigs was on hoping she just got busy and couldn't update on how well they're both doing.


----------



## Cppeace

Still, if the temp isn't up tomorrow we will do one tomorrow, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated- I was uncovered when I woke so that prolly lowered my temp a bit. If I have 97.65 or more I will be marked as having ovulated on CD 16


----------



## gigglebox

M&S, very glad to read you are back home. People constantly in and out of the room can be really frustrating.

So...

Worst. labor. ever. Labored 32 hours total, then pushed for 2. Baby was coming out, could see his head in the mirror they set up....then he turned transverse, right there in the fucking birth canal, and could not be rotated. My Gyn was really concerned he would get stuck or injured, so he called in the OB for a second opinion, who confirmed it would have been dangerous for Levin and to continue this way. I was having painful contractions through the pushing stage, only relieved by pushing...so suddenly I was forced to stop pushing and was back to suffering through these horrible contractions. I ended up with an emergency c section. 

So I get in there and I am fucked up. I was in such pain and the epidural wasn't working anymore, so the anesthesiologist gave me a double dose of meds. Well, they ended up giving me violent shakes and nausea (I puked in OR, second time in labor). But they got him out safely...however I was so exhausted, had double vision, and was still shaking. They tried to let me have skin to skin but I couldn't hold him; just started bawling and he went off with hubs.

Oh and M&S, I also have that damn gas in the abdomen/shoulder pain :growlmad: I felt it as soon as it happened.

To boot, we both got infections and are on antibiotics. I lost a lot of blood and may need a transfusion--we'll find out around 6 pm or so. Right now my levels are on a downward trend so it's looking likely.

Worst part is Lev's blood sugar is out of whack. They have him in the nursery and are monitoring him. Since I'm still hooked to the catheter and a shit ton of iv's, I cannot go see him.

Now the good part: while I was in PACU recovery, hubs sweet talked the nursery nurses into letting him take Levin to me for just an hour of skin to skin. Hubs laid him on my chest...and he opened his eyes and looked at me before snuggling up contentedly and passing out.

And to my absolute amazement, I felt the "insta-bond"! All my pain and disappointment for the failed vbac melted away. I love the crap out of that baby and can't wait until we can have him back in our room.


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, good to hear from you. Sorry you didn't get your VBac and all the complications but glad you both are ok and you insta bonded. 
:hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh my goodness, Gigs :hugs: that sounds brutal! How the heck can a baby even turn at that stage! I cannot imagine trying to hold back the urge to push. Horrific.

How long are they keeping him for monitoring? Hopefully he'll be with you soon. 

And hooray for insta-bond!!

Glad to hear you got home Future. Love the name.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh gigs I'm so sorry about your horrible labor but I'm so incredibly happy about your insta-bond with Levin. I know with our birth that was the worst part. Not having that with one twin so I'm just over the moon you still had that after all the other crap. I hope both you and Levin have a speedy recovery. 

Pics when you can!


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I'm so sorry it turned so horrific :cry: But you can honestly say you tried and gave it a very valiant effort!! I think most women would have gave up and you never did, even after over THIRTY hours!!!:shock: That is so amazing!!You seriously should be so proud of yourself hon. You are one strong lady, and I'm so impressed by you! <3 It sucks that it got complicated, but I'm so glad they got him out safely. I hope you start feeling better soon, and the antibiotics wipe out both of your infections quickly. 
Not sure if you've had a transfusion before but they feel so weird...you can literally FEEL yourself getting better :shock: Hopefully you wont need one, but if you do, its weird lol. 
Keeping you in my prayers luv <3


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats future!! Sorry about the weird hospital stay.. here it is 2 nights minimum after C-section but in Victoria closer to a week! And we had our own and the same room from start to finish.

Congrats gigs!! Sorry about not being able to vbac, but as you know all that matters in the end was having levin out healthy! 

Jez, having a sick baby is the worst, especially when mom has it at the same time. Hope you girls feel better soon. No idea how you'd judge Tilly's eating..
Logan gets cranky when he hasn't had enough yet, nor can you force it on them, maybe judge it by her diaper output?

Someone was asking about back labor: it sucks!!!! It's terrible!!! It's the worst! It feels like someone is trying to break apart your lower back and pelvis. My mw knew how to press against the hip for some relief, she showed hubby but he didn't get it. I kinda wished the mw did it with every contraction, but something got missed so she only did it a few times...

As for us: doing well, mil was up for a visit and I had to hear "don't ever take your kids to playgroups or measles parties. They are bad and full of germs". Well sorry, he'll need to built his immunity somehow and that means he'll get colds eventually!


----------



## gigglebox

Still, never had a transfusion . Sound fun :haha: I kind of envision my energy coming back...

Shame on me, no pics!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1205.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 26









IMG_1200.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Cppeace

He is adorable Gigs!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs that sounds horrible, I'm so sorry it didn't go as planned, but levin is out safe and that's brilliant. Hopefully you have a speedy recovery xx


----------



## mrs.green2015

He's perfect gigs!!


----------



## Fern81

Congratulations gigs on your perfect little man! Wow your labour experience sounds horrific. I'm relieved for your sake that it's over; hope you get well really soon. Same goes for you M&s xx


----------



## Jezika

What a perfect little button, Gigs! I also love how they put barcodes on babies these days like we just picked them up at the store. Ha ha. Hope you're recovering well, and I agree with Still - you are one strong momma!!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- Seriously, I know things went sideways during your VBAC (pun intended), but shit girl, you did soooooooo well. Like this teacher gives you an A+... That was friggin' tough, and harrowing, and no one can take this experience away from you. I'm just so glad you and Levin are fine- he's beautiful, by the way. Love that you felt the insta-bond. Best. Feeling. Ever. <3. Breathe that baby in. Congrats to you and your family!

M&S- I am way sorry things went down like that for you. I guess some of us in the states are quite spoiled when it comes to this...everyone gets a private and rather luxurious birthing suite, with a fold out bed for our spouses, plenty of space, and they still offer a full-staffed nursery in case mom needs a rest, or has trouble getting up and down all night. If baby needs to latch, the nurses will bring baby back to momma, so that gets taken care of... I roomed in with both kids, but had to send Ozzy to the nursery the one night I was alone, as I needed the sleep. I was there 4 days, 3 nights, and the drugs were GOOD. Sent home with Rx Motrin and Vicodin. Incision area checked every few hours, lots of mobility assistance, etc. I would never want to go through what you've experienced...that really IS barbaric, and just plain awful.

The photos of the kids with Isaac are awesome! So sweet!


----------



## TexasRider

M&S congrats, Isaac is so precious!

Gigs Levin is also too cute. 

And now I'm headed back under my rock. Nothing positive to say about myself or my journey of not getting pregnant.


----------



## shaescott

Yay for Levin pics! Can't remember if I said already, so sorry things didn't go as planned, but I'm glad you're both okay! He's precious!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Gigs! He is precious! You are so strong to go through that labor! Wow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I&#8217;m so sorry you and Tilly are sick. :hugs: I hope the bug passes soon.

MS yay for discharge! I&#8217;m sorry you feel like poo, and I love your point about the whole treatment discrepancy. I saw this video (not related but funny) on Facebook about about how men and women react to being sick. And they guy is moaning and groaning and the woman just toughs it out and goes about taking care of business lol. Makes me laugh because that&#8217;s totally SO and myself. We&#8217;ll have the same bug, and he&#8217;ll lay around whining and I&#8217;m up taking care of my s* plus his s*.

Future yay! So glad Miss Poppy is doing well and that y&#8217;all are home. :) I second Green, I hope you are getting some rest and people are helping out.

Gigs I&#8217;m so, so sorry for the awful experience. But I lovvvvvved when you said you instantly bonded and it just made it all worth it. Such a beautiful sentiment. I&#8217;m glad they were able to get him out safely and that hubs was able to swing some skin to skin. :hugs: Also awwww look at him!

PL lol your mil. I&#8217;m with you though, kids have to build immunity some way.

Tex :hugs: we&#8217;re happy you popped in for a bit, but we get it.


----------



## TexasRider

Oh and the good news just keeps coming.... my mom called me and said they found a 3cm lump on her breast and has to go have a more in depth test to rule out breast cancer.

Breast cancer runs heavy in her family. She had an aunt die from it and her mother (my granny) and her sister (my aunt) have had it also. Had to have mastectomy etc. my aunt actually has had it 2 times cause she didn't want to lose both her breasts the first time. 

And to top it off as of right now I can't go to the test cause I have no one to get my kiddo from school. My inlaws are going to a Cult concert. Insert eye roll.

I'm just really worried about my mom....


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry Tex. I hope it turns out to be benign, but if not I hope they can treat it. My auntie found a lump and they were able to remove it and get her an implant and you would never guess now she ever had breast cancer. :hugs:

No comment on the cult concert


----------



## StillPraying

PL measles parties :haha: maybe if you live in Minnesota. 

Tex I'm sorry you're feeling so down :hugs: we're here for you when you need us. I hope your mom's test comes back negative, that's so so scary. No idea what a cult concert is

Gigs omg he's the cutest thing!!! He looks fantastic:cloud9: hope you're doing better!

MS I hope being home is helping you get better:hugs: 

I'm getting wings tonight:happydance: *drool* can't. Wait.


----------



## Cppeace

Tex sorry to hear about your mom. Hope it works out well. Can you maybe keep your kiddo with you that day?


----------



## DobbyForever

Still SO messages he's going out with coworkers and apologized profusely. I nearly did a dance lol like ty I can make something simple and gross and just worry about me and watch my recordings buahaha


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs i just realised your ticker is wings :shock: lol yeah that was me last night when dh said he wouldn't be home for dinner....grilled cheese it was lol


----------



## TexasRider

The Cult. It's a band- they've seen them live at least 30 times so it's not like it's a once in a lifetime thing. They are big heavy metal fans. My mil even has the band logo tattooed on her. Along with her megadeath tattoo.... again eye roll. 

I mean I could take her with me but the scan is at 3:15 and I would have to get coverage to leave school and go get her and bring her to the hospital and she hates hospitals cause she's been to children's medical center so much. so she probably wouldn't be good. Just frustrated and anxious all at once


----------



## shaescott

Tex if they've been to their concerts that much, they should really sell their tickets and watch your DD (is it Tabitha or am I thinking of someone else?) cuz how would they feel if it was the other way around with some band they think is weird but your parents loved? I would be SO mad if my in-laws wouldn't watch their granddaughter so I could go with my mom to an appointment about possible cancer. I probably wouldn't take no for an answer, but I'm a bit overbearing lol.


----------



## shaescott

Still I think PL has said that on her island the vaccination rates are WAY lower than the mainland and outbreaks aren't uncommon.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes it's Tabitha. I do feel like they should cancel and watch her but I'm not going to push the issue. Any decent person would immediately offer to watch her and drop whatever they had going on. Guess that says alt about my inlaws. Cause my mom would do it immediately if it was the other way around


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I thought you meant like cult as in they are in a cult and it was hosting a concert. Hurr derr 

I'm sorry Tex. I know how shitty it is to try and arrange a half day or full day sub, and to add needing a sitter in top of that. Just remember that modern medicine has come so far from your grandmother's time. Breast cancer isn't a death sentence, and it may not be that. :hugs:

I semi second shae. I'd explain it to them and ask what they say (I though the concert was a separate event/topic). I wouldn't push it, but I would have a heart to heart and explain the severity of the situation. End of day, if they say no they say no but you asked.

Can you hire a day sitter? Or ask a friend? Or a friend of a friend (dunno how many degrees of separation you are comfortable with).


----------



## DobbyForever

I must not be a decent person. I wouldn't cancel my plans tbh. But I'm the type who buys front row center if I go somewhere so I would have shelled out a significant amount of money. SO wouldn't because his ENTJ logic trumps emotions. I'd totally volunteer if I didn't have plans or had plans that didn't involve money.


----------



## TexasRider

Well the concert is at a bar in Dallas so they only paid like $30 each. It's first come first serve and standing room only so they get here as soon as door open and then wait front row. I've dropped shit i had planned for them before but I guess the daughter in law they don't like doesn't really rank. But when it's convenient for them I can't stir them away with a shitty stick. I know I'm making a bigger deal out of this than it really is im just nervous and upset for my mom


----------



## StillPraying

Tex I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. I really hope it turns out to be nothing. Will she get the results the same day? 

Dobs I totally thought an actual cult too lol

Shae you misread my comment, lol I was making a joke in regards to her "measles parties " comment. 

I seriously cannot watch tv anymore. Like unless it's a cooking show or HGTV I can't stick with it. All of it just bugs me. DH is super into "the last kingdom" and I'm like naaaah. Everyone I know is like "aaahh 13 reasons why" and I'm like "ahhh read the book and hated it. No thanks." Dear Jesus I've turned into my mom.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't think you're making a big deal out of it. I think you're making an appropriate deal. Like you said, it's your mom. :hugs: I hope things work out with finding someone and, if not, that your mom's appointment goes well. I second still, will she get results right away?

Still don't even know what that is lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry, might have been a chicken pox party... The one with the red itchy hives. And yeah, some things kids need o get, you can't avoid it all! Mil comments where out of line more then once, even my mom noticed.

Gigs, Levin is soooo adorable, you did so well!

Afm, I am currently dealing with a child struggling to fall asleep.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw man, Tex, I'm so sorry to hear. I hope it turns out to not be cancer or if it is, at least it has been caught and she can get treated.

The in-laws - wow. My mum full on moved in with a cousin she barely knew and we'd only met twice so she could stay at her diagnosing hospital for treatment while we came back to Scotland (we lived here but she got diagnosed in Finland while we were on holiday) and they welcomed her and she lived there for six months, without question. Cancer, or the possibility of, transcends all, to me. To not skip a concert, the mind boggles.

Chicken pox party, I would totally take my kids :haha: I've heard of it before. No need for us, mine were perfect and all had it at once a few summers ago.

Afm first night home done. Was ok. I slept more than in hospital anyway. Milk is in, so I think that will help as he'll get a decent feed and maybe won't need to feed all the time. He's cute and I wuvs him. Kids are all totally besotted too. Now if the pain would just go away, it would be much easier. I bled right through my pad because DH didn't get up quick enough to help me out of bed and my painkillers had worn off. Oh, the glamour!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Bed-sharing done so wrong. Ha. He slept. Zero f**ks given.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9532.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Twag

Gigs 1st wow Levin is just scrummy well done momma and yay for insta-bond :cloud9:
2nd I cannot even imagine your labour it sounds horrific but way to go you - you got through it and you have your amazing boy - I hope he gets to come out of the nursery soon and back with you guys in the meantime rest up and heal :hugs:

Texas - I am so sorry about your Mum and the situation with your inlaws :nope: :hugs: I hope everything turns out okay


----------



## wookie130

Tex, I'm so sorry about your mom...I hope the tests show that it's benign, or that it's removable, etc. Can you jump on FB, and kind of put out an "all-call" for a sitter for T that day, like someone you know pretty well? Someone who could pick up T from school (if you notify the school first, and perhaps have that person put on the pick-up list), and then watch her for a few hours? Just a thought. That sucks your MIL are putting this Cult show (I immediately knew who The Cult was, which kind of shows my age) ahead of a family emergency, which is kind of what this is, in all honesty. Shows where their priorities lie. Ugh.

M&S- Love the bedsharing photo! <3. You have to do what you have to do sometimes to sleep in those early days. I hate how gross you feel post-partum...the pads, the nastiness, the pain, etc. As if having a newborn isn't tough enough, you have to feel completely gnarly and grizzled on top of that. Glamorous it is not. 

Gigs- Hope you had a decent night, particularly in light of all you've just been through. For the love of God, I hope you slept a bit, even if it was an hour here and there. How's Levin doing? Has he come back to your room, yet?


----------



## TexasRider

It wouldn't be an "official" diagnosis but she did say that the dr would be "pretty certain" if it was canercerous or benign by the time she left.

I thought about putting out some feelers about care but the appointment is at 3:15 so most of my friends are teachers and will be at work and can't leave till 3:45 etc so I'm like a rock in a hard place. My sister is going to go with her so I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's brilliant that she should have an idea quite fast and glad your sister is able to go at least.


----------



## Michellebelle

Tex, sorry to hear about you mom, and I know it must hurt that you can't be there, but I'm happy your sister will be able to go. Cancer is such a scary thing, but the good news is if it is cancer, breast cancer is easily treatable. My grandma had it back in the 80s, had it removed, and lived for another 25 years. And I know medical advances have made it even better! Hopefully it is absolutely nothing and is just a benign lump. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Tex so sorry about you Mom :( cancer scares (or realities) are so tough. Not sure if it makes you feel better but biopsies are pretty painless. I had my own breast cancer scare about 3.5 years ago. The worst part of the whole procedure was the monogram! Those things suck. But the biopsy part is cake. I'm not sure how they can call a diagnosis during the appointment though :-k they generally need to be sent to a lab and analyzed. So take whatever preliminary results they give with a grain of salt, and, just like we always say with fertility testing, try not to panic until you have all the puzzle pieces :hugs:

Thanks ladies for kind words on little man <3 I know y'all say i'm strong but I wouldn't call it that, I was just doing what I had to. I definitely was crushed when I was told I had to get the EMS, and I started crying when I saw my SIL and told her the story of the whole thing. Talked to my gyn yesterday and he confirmed that I came as close to birth as anyone could without actually delivering. He also said he had never seen a baby flip like that during pushing in his 30 years of work. The OB he got the second opinion from has only seen it happen 2-3 times in his career. Go figure it would happen to me during a long ass vbac! 

Little man is out of nursery restriction :dance: he has however been staying there while he sleeps so hubs can rest better. I am utterly useless, completely bedbound. Verdict is still out on the transfusion. My level went down but then stabilized last night. However they went down again this morning. So we'll see. They are worried I am going to pass out or something when I get out of bed, so I'm not allowed to leave it yet until the blood situation is addressed. 

In the meantime I'm still in a lot of pain, actually a little more now that all my meds from yesterday have worn off. Can't wait for this part to be over with!

Positive things: hubs is doing awesome with Levin, it's night and day from the newborn stage with des. He lights up when they bring Levin in the room <3 also I was having a meltdown earlier because I couldn't get Lev to latch; well my new nurse for this shift came in and got him to latch almost immediately. I was so worried about having to resort to formula but I am feeling better now :thumbup:

M&S, I was sleeping here just like that! A nurse came in and woke me up and was like, nope.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Spoilsport nurses kept doing it to me too, picking him up, swaddling and moving to cot. I was like, dude, if you do that, I'm just going to buzz you in 15 minutes when he wakes up and you'll have to come in and bring him back because I can't get to him! &#128530;

Sounds like a blood transfusion could be a sensible idea. Why are they reluctant, would you prefer not to have one? Bedbound is ok while you're all warm and fuzzy from morphine but once all that wears off, as annoying as it is, being able to move does help a bit. I hope they can get it sorted soon.


----------



## gigglebox

I guess my levels are not low enough yet, but I'm like, dude, there is a slow and steady downward trend. Can we just do this? Dr hasn't approved it yet.

I will be nursing Lev here in a minute he's still passed out in the nursery which makes me feel like he did really good on his feeding last time. Anywho after that they are going to have me attempt walking. If I get really light headed it may be enough to make the call on the transfusion.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey guys, was just wondering if there's anything I can do about extreme dizziness, it's horrendous I feel like I'm going to faint sometimes! I can't do my makeup without lying in the recovery position 5 times to stop myself passing out!! I eat and drink plenty and it's not even all the time but I swear sometimes when I'm standing my baby is sitting or pushing on my vein/artery so like no blood gets to my brain, I feel ill with the dizziness sometimes!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

When's the last time they checked your blood pressure and iron Kit? Low blood pressure will have you feeling like that very quickly.


----------



## Twag

Kitty I had this a lot when I was pregnant with my DD and it was due to low blood pressure - is yours particularly low?


----------



## kittykat7210

Mine outside of pregnancy is about 90/53, during my last midwife appointment it was 100/60, but I've only started getting these dizzy spells since then, but it's really bad!! My last iron check was at 20 weeks where it was quite high so I've cut back a bit (maybe too much if it's that) the annoying thing is that I have a blood pressure monitor at home (because I do struggle with low blood pressure) but I've come down to visit my parents and didn't think to bring it with me!! But honestly I have low blood pressure but this is something worse than my standard low pressure dizziness. If I had to guess my blood pressure (if it's due to that) I would probably put it at 70/40 :(


----------



## Twag

I remember mine dropping really low and one morning I woke up got out of bed and almost fell over it was like walking on a very rocky boat - it was horrible :wacko:

My midwife said to make sure I was drinking plenty of water :shrug:

I still get dizzy spells now since having her - I can't use lifts as I get out of them very dizzy for some reason :wacko: bending down in the shower makes me dizzy, getting up too quickly etc it is horrible :(


----------



## StillPraying

MS they don't like to give blood transfusions unless 100% necessary because there are always risks, and more so with blood. If your body can fix itself without it, it's better. Glad you got more rest at home than in hospital! Love the pic <3

Gigs the flipping is definitely rare. I googled it when you told us because i was like "THEY CAN DO THAT?!" and its not a common thing at all lol I personally think you are exceptionally strong because most women would have requested a csection earlier on, and even more women wouldn't have even attempted a VBAC! So glad he's out of nursery now and good luck with nursing! It's so helpful when you actually get nurses/lactation consultants who can help. 

Tex I'm glad your sister is able to go with her. I hope it turns to be nothing :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

So I was chatting on the phone with my mom and just got super breathless and my heart rate increased; my body is acting like I've just been actively working out. I have a consult with the dr soon but this new symptom has us all pretty sure an infusion is in my very near future. No attempting to sit up or walk until after I get it, so I'm enjoy more snuggles with little (well, I should say rather big) man until dr shows up <3 

Dang still, I didn't think to look up the stats on it but I'm about to! Ugh, just can't believe it would happen to me. But I guess it has to happen to someone! 

I am pretty bummed that a vaginal delivery will never be in my future. If we have another baby it will have to be a planned c section. Now that I know my labors are consistently very long, I do feel more comfortable with a planned c section up front.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm sorry you're bummed gigs :hugs: I'm sure it was disappointing after so much work. But on the bright side you DID try (You definitely gave it your all!), and now you know. So if you have another, you'll already know it just isn't for you because you did already try. Enjoy your snuggles <3


----------



## Jezika

Gigs I had the same when I lost blood (easily out of breath) and a transfusion made a huge difference. There are risks, but from what I understand they're pretty low.

M+S I'd be doing the same re: bedsharing. I'm in hospital now and not allowed to do it and it sucks.

Tex - I'm so sorry you can't go with your mom. I truly hope she gets the all clear *hugs*

Kit definitely see your midwife or doc asap!


----------



## Jezika

AFM I'm having the sh*ttest time so far as a parent. We are unfortunately in hospital with Tilly. We brought her in after midnight last night because medication didn't bring her fever down much and she was still vomiting. They did lots of horrible, painful tests and eventually found she has a pretty bad urinary tract/kidney infection. They sent us home with antibiotics but we were weren't able to successfully give them to her, nor the fever medications - she would just spit it out or gag and vomit everything up, and we were already worried about her keeping milk down properly and not becoming dehydrated. So we went back to hospital and they put her on IV antibiotics. It took multiple attempted by different nurses to get the IV in, which was horribly painful for our poor baby. It was awful to see. DH and I were both sobbing. But we were glad it finally worked and was able to start getting treatment. We were then transferred to our own room and staying for at least 48 hours while she's on the IV. We've not slept in over 30 hours and she's not slept properly either &#128542; That's not even looking likely to change since there's only one tiny bed and a crib and they won't let us cosleep. She doesn't sleep in a crib, ever. It's terrible bring here. She screams over every procedure, she gags on and vomits up Tylenol so we have to do suppositories (which we had to beg for) and now she seems to have my diarrhea bug too so even suppositories are attached. We try to get her to sleep but most of the time she's really uncomfortable and we struggle to make her comfortable when she's attached to IV. And when she's awake she's just upset or bored. I nurse her but don't want to fill her belly too much because it makes her vomit. Any second she's put on her back she is inconsolable, probably because any time thats happened over the past 24 hours it's immediately been followed by a thermometer up her anus, endless needles poking and gouging her, gagging and vomiting due to medication attempts, and a catheter stuck up her urethra. I am so dreading the next 48 hours. Right now I can feel she's getting super hot again but it's not even been four hours since her last tylenol suppository, plus they want to see how quickly her fever comes back as the antibiotics start taking effect. Which takes at least 24 hours. And until then she is so miserable and all both DH and I want to do (and have done) is cry and cry and cry.

Sorry for long selfish and depressing post


----------



## DobbyForever

MS awww so glad you love him!!! And yay for milk being in. Sorry about the pain and the bleeding. Hubs needs to move faster! And lol at the bedsharing done wrong, love how he is just like nope I&#8217;m tired.

Tex, I&#8217;m glad your sister is going. I hope something pulls through so you can go as well.

Gigs you are so strong! And look at you now, focusing on the positive! I love it. So happy to hear hubs is bonding quickly, and yay for getting him to latch with the new nurse.

Kit nothing to add other than what the others have said. I had some bad dizziness for a while a few weeks back, but nothing quite that bad. =/ Sorry wish I had some actual advice Mine also flared up in the shower. So I&#8217;m at a loss, sounds like time to bring in the experts like Jez said

AFM less pissy today. Photographer got back to me so working on nailing down a date between 30-34 weeks. She says she has the perfect beach location, too. Eeee. Not excited about my glucose test on Sat, but happy to get it over with. And super happy to see my mom and brother for mom&#8217;s day. Though, poor SO, I guess his mom said/did something today because he lost it. I&#8217;m not allowed to ask what happened though, so we&#8217;ll see. But he did agree to help me get the crib set up before Mom&#8217;s Day, since my mom was really hoping for that. UMMM what else what else oh Shower in T minus 9 days :O

And I love "Blackish" cuz she's pregnant and I feel like she goes through the same stuff I do. That black-connection hehe. They're doing her baby shower right now.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Jez. Just...shit. I am so utterly sorry your little girl is going through this. And you and your DH...that's just awful to witness as parents, and to go through. My son was in the hospital with RSV and double pneumonia when he was 6 months old for an entire week, and the for another full week at 7 months with bronchiolitis. It is nightmarish, and I know just how you're feeling. Get better, sweet Tilly, and try, TRY to get an hour of sleep here and there...you and DH can trade off. Hugs to you all.


----------



## shaescott

Oh Jez I'm so sorry, that sounds awful! :( I hope she gets better real soon :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I am so sorry. :hugs: that's such a difficult experience. Hang in there momma. I know everything sucks and is hard now, but you're at the hospital and hopefully they can get her feeling better soon so you all can head home. :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Jez so sorry hon. Hospital with baby is awful:hugs: I hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh, Jez. I hope all the medicine kicks in soon and she starts feeling better. How heartbreaking.


----------



## StillPraying

Haha saw this and thought I'd share.
 



Attached Files:







d7997faa470433f2a77c9d515b740cc8.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, I am so sorry you are dealing with all of that. Cry if you need to let it out! This is some seriously traumatic shit! Glad you can both be there for her and each other.

Still, that is funny and the woman's expression is so creepy where did you get it?


----------



## pacificlove

Oh jez i am so sorry to hear that. We are crossing everything that the meds will kick in soon!! 

Antibiotics give me the runs on a good day, so I can't imagine what they do to baby intestines. Gentle hugs from us and the best well wishes.

Our hospital here doesn't support cosleeping either. For the short naps Logan took on his own we too napped, or we took turns for naps while the other one held him. It was one of the reasons why we opted out of staying a 3rd night after his birth, we needed sleep.


----------



## StillPraying

Do any hospitals support cosleeping? With dd2 a nurse came in whilst we were napping and lectured me and tried to take the baby from me. I laughed at her and told her to go away, she sent another nurse in to try and I told her to go away too lol

Gigs it was on Pinterest lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh Jez I'm so sorry, sounds a bit traumatic really, I'd be in a complete state! Praying the antibiotics kick in soon and she becomes well again :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Still that's what I've been trying to do! After the first nurse lectured me for seriously over an hour, she bloody sent in a safety coordinator woman to speak to me about cosleeping ("I'm sorry; I'm just doing my job. I need to document it and inform the safety coordinator who will likely want to come talk to you" "yes, fine, whatever."). Like the nurse, she insisted I put Tilly to sleep in the crib here... even though she bawls the second I put her down? And they forced this long-ass conversation on me as I was trying to get ready for bed close to midnight and had a bulging boob from needing to feed Tilly. I'm now trying to stay awake as DH sleeps. If they catch me asleep with Tilly I will be in trouble. And if she doesn't go into the crib we need to let them know so we can "come up with a new plan." She was fully challenging my INFORMED decisions around how I put my baby to sleep (and they ARE informed since I've spoken to paediatricians and midwives about it and read plenty of scientific journal articles on the risks and benefits of cosleeping, and the blanket "it's bad" is completely misleading), and claiming it's not at all a liability issue, bur rather a safety issue because they want to keep Tilly safe. What, because I don't? I know how my SICK baby sleeps best and now is not the time to start sleep training ffs. I know the risks and am willing to take them (and to be fair, being sleep deprived is a risk factor, which we definitely are, but we still don't want to let our sick baby cry and cry the moment she's placed down). Sorry... at least now the renewed anger has woken me up. I was being quite assertive but they clearly were not going to let us continue our evening until they heard I was willing to "work with them on this." Which I was, since I honestly said that DH and I intend to take shifts with Tilly while the other slept and we agreed to try the crib, but They weren't happy with me saying if she cries, I refuse to put her to "sleep" there, so I eventually agreed I'd go consult with them if it doesn't work... coz, again, sleep training is exactly what I want to be working on with a sick baby in a strange environment. Of course the second we put her down in the crib, even though she was knocked out from sheer exhaustion, she started crying. Sigh.

Sorry for angry essay. Also, this is for realz the longest I've gone without sleep. I couldn't even nap for 90 mins when it was DH's shift despite not having slept for 40+ hours. Gahhhh.


----------



## Jezika

FYI there is a firm single bed here and I had put Tilly in it between me and the wall and let her nurse to sleep. She slept so well like that (same as at home) but I'm not allowed to do that. I was NOT sleeping, nor did I intend to (and nor could I, in fact).

Even if their concerns are legit (which I admitted they are, since I'd love for Tilly to be able to sleep in a crib and it would've put my mind at rest long ago), isn't it up to me ultimately?! Esp if they're claiming it's nothing to do with liability.

Sorry... clearly I can't let this go.

Also, unrelatedly, I currently look like a bedraggled vagrant corpse.


----------



## Twag

Jez so sorry to hear about Tilly I hope your hospital stay is short lived :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

That's bullshit Jez. Maybe the nurses have it in their heads it's a safety concern, but those making the rule are absolutely concerned with liability cases.


----------



## wookie130

Well, Jez, you probably rightfully look how you feel. :(

I'm sorry they're giving you a hard time about the bedsharing thing. There is rarely good sleep to be had in hospital rooms for anyone, even for infants, unfortunately. Will she sleep upright in a rocking chair? If not, can someone provide that for you up there? Our hospital peds rooms had rockers/gliders and ottomans to use, and Oscar slept way better when I'd hold him and rock him. I was able to transfer him to the crib after that (although he had always slept in a crib at home...we co-slept, but did not bedshare), and then get an hour or two of sleep in the uncomfortable room bed. Sounds like the staff up there ARE worried about liability...nothing like being lectured when you and your child are tired, bored, and utterly shipwrecked exhausted. Again, I'm so sorry this is happening. :hugs:

Still- I love that!!! LOL!


----------



## gigglebox

To update , got 2 units of blood and antibiotics so feeling much better. Still haven't got to walk yet but probably later this morning. Learned I lost 2 liters of blood on the table. I also tore my uterus every which way, and I'm really concerned about what this means regarding future pregnancies...we were hoping for one more but this may be it :cry: I know I'm assuming a lot but the Drs are talking it down and it still sounds bad. So I'm afraid it's baaaaad. Just means I will never get a girl :( I am glad I did manage to create two beautiful boys, and now I will hope someone near me, either a close friend or my SIL, ends up having a girl so i can dote on her!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs, I'm glad you're feeling so much better, but I'm sorry about the possible prospects of future pregnancies, one lady I know had her first child recently, unfortunately due to some major complications she had to have a hysterectomy, so her child will be an only child for definite, I feel really bad for anyone in the situation where more children are not possible. Hopefully they will say it's all okay and it's not the end of your pregnancy time. I have everything crossed for you honey :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Glad you are feeling better Gigs and take it easy with the walking about :hugs:

Sorry to hear about potential future complications but stay clam until the Dr's know for sure etc :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

M&S such precious photos of Isaac & his new siblings. 

Gigs huuuuuge congratuals on baby Levin hehee hes so cuuuuute i want to nibble him <3 Drs always tend to overexaggerate but i think after healing & a good 2 yr+ gap, baby no3 will def be on the cards for you guys! Did your uterus tear whilst contracting then? Really hope your on the mend soon & your able to try walking this morning :) Fab news Levin latched on aswell.

Stills, lol that pg pic floored me :rofl: 

Jez, so sorry Tilly is poorly, hope her meds start getting to work soon & she starts feeling better, poorly baby = unhappy & sad Mummy :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, bless you all, so much hardship happening! &#128549;

Jez, that sounds absolutely awful, being in with older children is bad enough, I can't imagine with a baby. Poor Tilly, is she feeling any better today with the drugs? 

The sleep situation, I cannot believe the inhumanity of them coming in to lecture you like that for so long, then sending someone else in and downright forbidding it! Utterly ridiculous - I got a mild slap on the wrist that it would be better if I put him in the cot, and they'd take him and put him back in - if anyone had started something like that, they'd have quickly been told to f off! She's your baby, she's clearly in loads of danger sleeping like this, y'know, what with her being hurt... oh, she's fine? Well, then. How dare they - bad enough they're depriving you and DH of sleep, but to deprive poor little Tilly when she's so unwell is just inexcusable. I'd be complaining about their procedures. If it was about 'safety', then they have no right to impose that on you, so it can only be a liability issue - and even then, they STILL have no right!

I'm fuming for you!

Kit - sounds like your blood pressure is naturally really low (I'm the same - highest it's been even in pregnancy was 110/70 and usually more like 100/60) so it doesn't need to dip by much to bring on symptoms. If you're not back home, you could pop into a chemist and get them to check it for you! More hydration might be needed. In recovery, mine went to about 60/40 and I nearly fainted, felt like I was under water and everything went a bit wonky - the nurse ran in and squeezed the IV bag to force the fluids to go in quick - it hurt like hell but it worked, at the next check 10 minutes later it was back up to 86/50.

Gigs, was it the scar that tore? I had a little look on t'interwebs and not a lot of information going around, it's a rare thing to happen... but the general consensus seems to be that if they saved your uterus and it wasn't bad enough to merit instant hysterectomy, then it is possible to get pregnant again and carry to term, just future babies will very likely be c-section and may be delivered earlier than normal to minimise risk. And obviously the advice is to wait a while before trying again to make sure everything has healed up. 

Glad you got some blood and are feeling a bit better!! How did the feeding go?

I read everything in bits and pieces through the night and this morning and I've forgotten the rest, sorry! :(

Afm - had our first 'witching hour' - he would NOT settle unless he was feeding, no matter what, and I got to the point where I just couldn't put him back on because my nips were on fire and nothing was coming anyway. DH took him away for a walk in the end, and then we had what would have been a pretty decent night, if the other kids hadn't decided to start screaming the place down in the middle of it.. :dohh:

And if anyone's debating a boob-job and wonders what it'd look like - day 3 pp will tell you :haha: Holy melons, Batman - my boob is bigger than Isaac's head!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks m+s, deffo going to my GP because either it's getting lower or something is majorly wrong because Im getting dizzy when I'm sitting down today, I've been in the recovery position most of the day :( drinking bucket loads of water but whatever, a+e might be in store if it doesn't get better, I can't drive for 5 hours like this!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

A&E sounds like it might be an idea, or at least phone NHS 24 for advice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez sorry love :(. TBH I know why they lectured because my cousin put me in a similar position, and we didn't talk for weeks. It's recommended to room share not co sleep, so legally a mandated reporter has to report it if you make that choice in front of them. None of us actually want to because we don't give a rat's boo-ta-ta unless we actually think they will get hurt. Which is why they needed you to say you would compromise/not do it again (even when they know deep down you will). If you don't, they have to report it. At least that's how it works here. It's dumb. It's waste of time and resource procedural, but I wouldn't risk my license or the other consequences just to not piss someone off. And it is a liability. But everything is lol 

But getting lectured when your baby is sick and you're sleep deprived, kudos to you for staying calm. :hugs: how are things looking today? Are the meds helping?

Gigs I second Still and Twag and the others :hugs:

MS sorry the kiddos all went nutty at the same time. Lol about the boobs. I feel like my boobs grew a cup and a half but my belly got so big with them that I can't even enjoy it


----------



## gigglebox

So talked to my gyn and an ob, both agreed that a third isnot out of the question :thumbup: but will absolutely require a c section.

So evidently I am now anemic from the blood loss. It's whatever, at least I didn't die! But I keep having sleepy spells. It's happening right niw


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs I'm sorry things got pretty banged up in there :hugs: but glad they said a 3rd isn't out of the question! lol and I think you already knew next time would be a def C-section...lol Wasn't the blood transfusion WEIRD?! lol I was anemic for a couple of weeks after too, it makes you really tired all of the time. I hope you are getting lots of rest!

Kitty I'd definitely either call or go get checked out hon. You don't want to pass out somewhere and injure yourself or baby! 

MS your boob comment made laugh so hard :rofl:

Jez, I would ask to speak to someone higher. OMG that makes me so angry. Yes i understand your advice blah blah, however, IM the parent and I get to say what my child will/will not do!!! I seriously would request to speak to someone else, maybe look up what the laws are regarding that? I hope you can leave soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs yay! I know c sections stink but so happy a third is not out


----------



## kittykat7210

There's been a cyber attack on the NHS and they've closed everything including gps and a+e unless it's absolutely life threatening so I won't get seen today :(


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Kitty. Try and take it easy as you can. 
Glad to hear you still can have your third when you are ready, Gigs.


----------



## StillPraying

Kitty that's so frustrating :hugs: are you able to lie down and prop your feet up? I googled it and it said to try and increase your salt intake...maybe eat like some soup or broth with extra salt? A lot of sports drinks have added salt so maybe you could try one of those if you're able. :hugs: I hope they can see you soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit agree that's stinky. I second Still's advice :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Kit! Wtf! Just take it as easy as you can.

Still, the transfusion was weird. I think about 45 minutes in was when the derby brain subsided. Unfortunately I also had the fever so I was feeling pretty shitty still from that.

My struggle now is the anemia. I can be awake one moment and ready to pass out within a second. And every time I type on here I immediately start feeling drowsy and start getting double vision (like I can't focus my eyes). In fact I am struggling to write this. It happens when I focus on people's faces too long and watching tv.

I forget who asked but my incison was made, then torn further on both sides as well as downward. It happened because Lev was stuck in the birth canal so they had to essentially reach down through already taught muscle and scoop him out of the canal.


----------



## kittykat7210

Apparently it's really bad, no one can get in touch with the NHS because their communication is down, over 40 hospitals have shut down, no prescriptions are being sent through (my sister didn't get a single prescription order this afternoon at work) people will die, no x rays or mris can be ordered, blood results are lost its horrendous!! 

Gigs sorry about the anaemia, are they offering treatment for that? Or do they expect it to inprove enough on its own?


----------



## StillPraying

Omg Kitty how does that even happen?! I hope they can fix it soon. 

Gigs second kitty's question, were they able to help with the anemia? Also, has des met Levin yet pot are you waiting until you're feeling a little more normal?


----------



## StillPraying

Okay wow just read up on it. Basically since the NHS hasn't updated their computer and security systems in a few years (i would assume due to money?)so some hacker group using a tool stolen from the NSA was able to hack in and basically shut them down to request ransom money. So right now they're only seeing life or death patients due to having to do everything through pen and paper as many as 74 countries have been affected :shock: this is insane.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes! Some people are asshats. :( I mean shame on them for not keeping it up to date, but I hate that there are just some jerks out there who do stuff like that. I have kids like that in my class right now, and I'm just like really? REALLY?! No regard for how your bs affects other people. Karma comes around though.

Gigs also curious if Des has met Lev yet. Awww the sibling looooove hehe

I feel like I was going to type something else but i forgot sooooo sorry <3


----------



## gigglebox

That's horrible Kit. Really sorry for you and everyone who will suffer because of this :( of course it was our stupid f-ing gov to make the technology and then lose control of it...dumbasses. 

Yes, Des met Lev <3 he was standoffish at first , really weirded out with Mom in bed hooked up to everything and now a new baby that wasn't in Mommy's tummy anymore. Plus we left while he was sleeping. He came the next day again and Levin was in the nursery. Des was like, "Where is baby Levin? I want to go see baby Levin." So my mom stayed with me and hubs took Des to the nursery.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1209.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## gigglebox

we took a nicer pic later but this was their first encounter <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I see that I both want to touch him but stand right here lol. Awwww so glad your mom was there for you :)


----------



## gigglebox

Lol yup! I tried to get him to kiss Lev but no luck yet. He is observing from a distance lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww well hopefully he's less nervous soon. How are you feeling?


----------



## StillPraying

https://www.theguardian.com/society...cross-england-hit-by-large-scale-cyber-attack it's not our governments fault, we don't control what updates Microsoft does, nor do we control what systems other countries use. The NHS was warned repeatedly about updating their systems and what not, they were using a system that Microsoft no longer even supports. The hackers merely used stolen information from the NSA to exploit the situation. 

Gigs Love the pic! Do they know how much longer you will have to stay in the hospital?

Dobs lol at your kids being evil already. I seriously feel like so many people just let their kids be assholes these days 

Kitty did you try salt or resting? 

My dd2 has learned to pick her nose and eat it :sick:


----------



## DobbyForever

So this is where I'm at with the nursery. Aka no where :rofl: trying to figure out a storage solution for all the toddler/k-2 toys I have taking up the closet =\. But everything is so primary or pastel. Unamused. Hoping to assemble the crib tomorrow but we'll see. Screen shot of a pano of 3/4 walls
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0093.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

Still lol oh god I remember being that age gag lol


----------



## StillPraying

You tell her it's gross and she LAUGHS. Uuugghh toddlers. At least you have your walls painted! Do you have any other closets or underbed storage you could use for the toys?


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope. The walk in in the master, his closet, the office closet, the two closets downstairs are all packed with shit lol

Haha yeah toddlers are gross but f'adorable


----------



## kittykat7210

The hacker situation is probably due to money, the government have stripped back so much NHS funding that most staff are overworked (too many patients each) and underpaid. So the NHS have used their money to help people rather than update their systems, but unfortunately that has lead to this! My cousin helps really really sick patients and she said they have had to cancel chemo therapy and blood transfusion appointments! 

I feel okay laying down, it's just sitting up and standing up for too long (but too long changes) causes this horrible dizziness, if I ignore it it gets worse!! I'll try upping my salt intake and see if it helps!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think they must have started updating systems in the last few months, there were laptops on trolleys everywhere when I was in and the midwives were all pissed off that they now had to put all notes on the computer and fill in endless forms on it which takes away their time with women.

I still have an actual book of notes to be filled in that was taken to appointments but apparently I was one of the last, they switched to completely digital a couple of weeks after I was booked in.

It's a little sad, I liked reading and checking stuff in the book :(

I can't believe people could be so evil. These are people's lives they're dealing with, it's not like hacking a dating website and threatening to expose the details, it's the health service. If you delete people's records, it will have a serious impact. And if you demand money from them, that could have been much better spent helping people.


----------



## DobbyForever

Weren't they warned though? I'm not sure if it was a paid upgrade or not, but I read that the NHS was repeatedly warned to update their system because of exactly this. Several sources said it was a time/we're too busy thing not a money thing. When you leave your house or your car, the first thing you do is lock it. If you leave $300 on the driver's seat with the doors unlocked then can you really be upset when you come back and it's gone? It's their job to protect patient's info and considering that their open door lets people into other systems in the network, it's irresponsible and now people are in danger because of something that had a simple fix.

But cyber security is expensive. Apparently banks have the best because they make so much money they're more secure than our government?! Cray.

It's totally a shifty thing to do, but if I saw $300 on the curb and nobody around I would totally take it. This is their $300 on the curb. Wouldn't even think twice about whether it was some poor, old man's savings that he dropped on his way to the hospital. sometimds I wonder if I'm just a dick lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nothing is ever free when you're dealing with a service that size. It is a bit of a dinosaur, lots of things are long due an upgrade, but we've also had seven years of a government that's determined to run it into the ground so they can sell it off, like they did with the railways and postal service.

I would totally pick up that $300. DH would make me hand it in to the police station, but I probably wouldn't tell him. But this is more like seeing an old man withdraw it from the bank then holding him up for it and stopping him from going for his chemo until he gives you the money - which was to pay for the chemo treatment.

If I left money in my car and the doors unlocked, I would fully expect it to be gone when I got back - but it would still be 100% the thief to blame. I could have and should have protected it better, but they still shouldn't have stolen it no matter how easy it was, because that's criminal.

Anyway. My analogies are giving me a headache. I'm just very glad that I gave birth last week and not about to this week coming &#128561;


----------



## wookie130

Well, in any case, it's awful, and should have not happened...on either the hacker's end, OR the NHS end of things. Both are at fault...and now, people are suffering because of it. People do a lot of complaining about the costs of our U.S. healthcare and such, but honestly, from what I've been reading and hearing about recently, I'm starting to feel very thankful for what we DO have in place here.

Gigs- Such a cute picture of Des's first encounter with Levin! He looks so sheepish and cautious. Give them a couple of weeks together at home, and believe me, Des will probably jump right in with baby stuff. It all changes once you're home with both children. Hannah (granted, was only 17 months old when her brother was born) would hardly even look at Oscar in the hospital. But once we were home, she would kiss the baby, steal his toys and toddle off with them, and chatter with him while he was having tummy time. She LOVED watching diaper changes. Pretty soon the penis questions started. You won't have THAT issue with two boys, but her level of fascination was still funny at the time. :rofl: Home is where it all begins! Any word on when you're released?

M&S- How's your Isaac doing? Being as he's #4, I'm sure he's just fitting into family life with ease...they say after 2 kids, subsequent babies just work themselves into the routine, and it isn't as big of a life adjustment. I still think that going from 0 to 1 kid is the biggest life adjustment, for obvious reasons. Going from 1 to 2 was challenging for me, but I think it was because my first child was still such a baby herself...there just wasn't a big age gap there, and she still needed so much from me at the time.

Kitty- Definitely eat something salty. Keep a little bag of salted nuts or chips in your purse at all times. It's the best thing to do if you're suspecting low blood pressure. I have a vestibular disorder, Meniere's Disease, and it gives me chronic vertigo attacks...and yes, it is as awful as it sounds. If you have a dizzy spell, do NOT lay down. Sit upright someplace safe, and try to keep your eyes open, and focus on one thing in the room. If you don't have any, I'd also suggest trying pure peppermint essential oil across your forehead, on your temples, behind your ears, and a swipe across the back of your neck...the icy feeling will help center you during a dizzy spell - this REALLY works. Eat your salty chips (I guess over there they are "crisps"...sorry!), or nuts, or whatever salty item you have on hand...dill pickles would be GREAT, actually. I hope they get this NHS thing sorted out soon, and that everyone can be seen, who needs medical treatment and attention, including YOU! :hugs:

Dobs- Get goin' on that nursery, girl! :rofl: Once you get that crib thrown up, maybe you'll get on a roll, and get the bedding all put on it, and start hanging things on the wall, etc. I couldn't tell from the photo, but the nursery is finished being painted, isn't it? If so, it's just a matter of putting stuff together, and throwing a crib sheet on your crib mattress, etc., changing table, and whatever else you're having in there. This poor third child of mine isn't even going to have a nursery. He/she will be sleeping with us in our room, just as Ozzy did.

We are thinking Henry Richard for a boy, and Margaret Ann for a girl. My DH doesn't like "Mack" for a boy, which was my top boy name, but we both love "Henry", so that we can eventually call him "Hank." <3 I do have strong feelings this one is a boy bump.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, I also forgot to mention how sorry I am about the damage to your uterus. Mine was like "trying to sew up a wet paper towel" while they were trying to repair me after Oscar's c-section...so, there may be issues and potential for me to rupture much later into this pregnancy. However, with that situation being as it was, no one said that I shouldn't have another, and they did say that they'd "take the next baby around 38 weeks." So, I took that as, "Go ahead and have another baby, if you'd like." Fortunately, there will be 3 years between my last baby and this one, so things may have thickened up in there with time, and it is very likely the type of repair-work done to me accommodated my thin uterine lower segment as well. With you, I'm sure there was some creative repair work done to you also, and my suggestion, would be to talk to someone at your post-partum visit about the potential safety and dangers of having a 3rd baby. The big risk for me, is not the uterus itself stretching, but the stress that contractions may have on it...so by taking the baby a bit early, we're hoping to avoid any early labor contractions, etc. The last OB I saw a couple of weeks ago, actually wasn't worried about my uterus at all, and felt I could make it to 39 weeks...she delivered Hannah, and she's excellent...she told me to not "spend a second worrying about this, and that everything should all be fine." If it's coming from her, I'm liable to believe her. :)

So, my point, is that if you want another baby in the future, start asking questions, and have them review your surgical report, and begin weighing the risks, etc. I know they'll recommend that you put at least a couple of years spacing between Levin and another baby...time seems to help a lot of these issues. You'll also have to see how your recovery with Levin goes...how your bladder tolerates this, and if everything seems to be working correctly after all of that anatomically. Good luck, and I think if you didn't get a hysterectomy right there and then, and if no one mentioned to you that 3rd baby is off the table, I feel you have great potential for another baby IF YOU WAIT, and give your body time. This way, you get to eat up that little Levin as your youngest for a while longer too. I'm very glad I've allowed Oscar to be the baby of the family a bit longer before he suffers from "middle child syndrome." :rofl: I can only imagine how he's going to respond to the new baby...it may not be a favorable response at first. :rofl: Ozzy's kind of froggy about most things. LOL!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think I'd still take free to the end user healthcare over having to pay insurance - depends how much the premiums are but from what I've seen you guys say, the cost is eyewatering and still it doesn't cover everything. I know my last experience was crap but I think that was majorly down to one unsympathetic person in charge and the ward situation. The actual medical stuff was perfect, even though it was unplanned and not an emergency, I had a c-section within an hour of asking for it. In general, the service I've received has been fantastic, from really minor stuff to the big things like Joe's NICU stay. The food could still be better though :haha: 

Love the name choices! I called Isaac being a boy almost from the beginning, I think there is something to maternal instinct.

He's doing perfect, he lost a bit of weight at his first weigh in (the first of them to have done that though I'm told it's normal) but I think it was maybe from having some water retention from the IV and anaesthetics etc that caused his initial weight to be a bit higher than it should have been. The midwife is coming tomorrow to check him again. It's not for lack of food that he lost weight, that's for sure, the boy's a grubber. 

It's so funny to watch him with the others - he totally relaxes listening to them all chatter, must be used to the noise! And they're besotted - we were going to get new batteries for the swing chair but they've not been needed yet, there's always someone at him to swing it haha. Ella stands on dummy watch and as soon as he spits it out, she's shoving it back in his mouth. Poor kid.

He's been on the school runs in the sling but I don't know much about the rest of the integration, against doctor's orders I spend most of my time in bed with him :haha: DH has completely taken over everything else and I'm being waited on hand and foot, he's even getting up (if I wake him) to see to the other kids at night.

I think if it wasn't for the struggle to get around, he would be the easiest yet. I'll definitely be keeping this recovery in mind if there's another baby in the future.

It's weird, I don't remember the small age gap being terrible (18 and 16 months in our case) but probably I was just in the middle of baby insanity and didn't notice :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

MS oh man can you imagine (well you just did lol) giving birth among all this. Yikes! So glad both you and Gigs avoided it. I'd ask why they are getting rid of it but I bet that's a long winded answer.

Wookie lol three is tough. I babysat a 3 year old and her one year old brother. She threw tantrums any time I tended to the son. But pretty sure that was a parenting fail. Her mom was a sahm so I never understood why I was there.... mom would disappear all hours of the day while dad worked. But whatevs works for you I guess. Totally had a crush on the dad :rofl: I think she caught on, too. He was handsome, obviously had a great career (attorney but they had a house waaaay up in the Brentwood hills in LA), hilarious, and he always overpaid me. Probably didn't help that I was 19. I'd never hire a 19 year old baby sitter. Especially not one with swimsuit model proportions haha. That was such a random tangent lol

Back to Ms yes! Go hubs go! Love that you are being waited on hehe. And how cute are your kids awww. Forget the bed advice: your baby, your house, your rules. Do you.

Re nursery it's painted but SO wants the baseboards fixed. I was exhausted at that point and did a lazy job and you can see. I'm like 29 weeks almost not crawling on the floor to fix it. He's not fixing it. He said his dad could... but did he ask? No so he can deal lol cuz idgaf and Aiden don't dgaf. I'm going to wash the bedding once the crib is assembled, snap a pic, the cover it. Not that we frequent that room so dust shouldn't be an issue. As fair as wall hangings I am torn. I bought the cutest decals that come with the bedding (lambs and ivy Oceania), but my friend did a watercolor of a lighthouse and I know for my shower she did one of an orca family. I really want to hang those, but I don't think the decals match. So idk how to decorate it now lol

TBH I think nurseries are overrated lol I just had the room and it's emptiness was pissing me off. He's sleeping in a bassinet next to me, though I got the advice day time naps should be in a crib? I know his day care has cribs. I wonder if I'll be that mom who sleeps on the floor next to him lolol there's room for a spare bed or recliner in there but I'd rather leave that space open for now


----------



## kittykat7210

I hope they don't get rid of it, the NHS is a life saver, they need to take all the people who don't deserve/need to be on benefits off benefits, stop selling off perfectly good council houses at 50% market value, just to spend government money on building new ones, and make sure that those who can work do work (even if it's as garbage men). I think they are squeezing those who shouldn't be squeezed and letting others off lightly! One older couple I know are registered as each others carers and are getting benefits (£30,000 a year) for being eachothers carers, and they don't pay rent because it's covered by the government! Sometimes it's really hard to know who deserves what but other times I wonder why benefits can pay out more than wages.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wish me luck off to shower the haul my lazy ass across the bay to my glucose test ><


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, if you mean why are they trying to get rid of the NHS, it's not that they're trying to get rid, but rather privatise it - they're Conservatives, it's what they do. Sell it off to their rich pals so they can make profit and screw the normal folk who rely on the services. The prime minister's husband made a complete killing because of Brexit, but still people believe the lie that they're helping the common people and keep voting for them. Some of the most deprived areas of Glasgow voted in a Conservative councillor last week - those places, admitting to voting tory would have got you bottled just a few years back, they used Scotland as an experimentation ground for all their new policies and people have never forgiven them. And now they're back in power. It's sad. Turkeys voting for Christmas.

Aiden? He has a name now then? :D


----------



## StillPraying

The NHS did bring it on themselves, but that's not to say they deserve it. Sadly there is a whole lot of evil in this world and people who do not care who's lives they're putting on the line. But this is what happens when you have government ran healthcare, there is never enough money, which means never enough staff, equipment, etc . Privatized healthcare was not nearly as expensive before all of the government assistance programs came in. Nothing is ever free, someone is paying for it. 

As a conservative, I really disagree with you MS, but We all think differently. Love that the kids are all loving on the little one <3 You are so lucky to have such a helpful DH lol 

Dobs maybe get a toy box or a bookshelf to put them on? Idk how many toys we're talking here lol totally cracking up over "idgaf and and Aiden dgaf" :rofl: 

AFM.. .maybe I'm being old school but who gives out invitations for a kids birthday party the DAY BEFORE?? Really don't think we will be going. I have other plans that I have to get ready for, I didn't plan for a kids birthday party (a pool party at that, it's not even supposed to be 70 degrees)


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk we go back and forth between Aiden, Richard, and Ethan. But Aiden is what's on the diaper cake lol so SO better not change his mind. Again. :rofl:

Ooo I get it. I was like ummm you need health care lol. That's how tired I am. I'm a fiscal conservative, so I'm pro privitizing health care like still said it was cheaper and better quality before our government took over. So is SO. I'm really pro privatizing a lot of things really. SO is slowly corrupting me into a libertarian :rofl: but sorry about the government being screwy. Just tell yourself it could be worse. You could be a liberal in the US :rofl: man this drink is making me goofy

I don't think anybody deserves anything bad. I'm a bleeding heart, if only the world was puppies and unicorns lol. Which is weird because I'm also an insensitive, unempathetic asshat. lol I wear many hats depending on if I've eaten and slept

It's just totally taken up the closet. A lot of them are puzzles, there's no organization in there. I'm clinging to hope that I can go back to second grade so I never tossed them. I'm thinking this bookshelf/toy chest combo I saw on Amazon that was like $50. Just not sure it has enough buckets lol. Plus, I'd have to paint it. I'm giving him my dressers (light brown) unless someone offers to buy him a new dresser. And his bed is espresso. If I add one more shade of wood in there I may lose it.

Still I would flip out that's awful! You can't invite people to something that important the day before. I had three people get on my case that 8 weeks wasn't enough notice for my baby shower so they couldn't go because they had plans. If it wasn't for a kid, I'd tell the lady to eff off I'm not going on principle. Also depends how much my kid likes that kid lol


----------



## DobbyForever

In other news it's been literally 17m and I'm already bored.


----------



## StillPraying

LMAO Dobs you're like sugar drunk! I hope he doesn't change his mind on the name again, that would drive me nuts. 
Dd1 doesn't care for this kid, and observing him at another birthday party + mothers day Teaparty yesterday I can totally see why. He's whiney and obnoxious. They didn't come to Carolines birthday party so I don't feel that bad about not going honestly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah don't feel bad. Skip that poo

Dude you're two days to halfwayyyyyyyy

I'm also really sleepy and nobody else looks sleepy =\


----------



## DobbyForever

One last got sent home?! She didn't have to do the whole test?! Say what?! Not fair?! I'm so hunnnnnngggggrrrryyyy and bbbbooooorrrreeeeddd


----------



## TexasRider

Well..... my husband is now unemployed. His boss has been dickin him around lately. Moved him to a different section etc. well long story short yesterday he got chewed out for forgetting to write down something he did to a car on the check out ticket. When asked about it he said he did it just missed writing it down he's in a hurry etc. He rarely makes mistakes, but then the boss/owner starts bitchin him out and saying he can't trust him to do his job correctly and he has to constantly watch him like a hawk. Umm say what?!? Anyway today he shows up for his half a day shift and apparently the boss told the guys upfront not to schedule any jobs or anything for the quick lane(which is my husbands dept) and he basically stood around all morning. When he went to ask about why he didn't have any work after about an hour of doing nothing someone let it slip that the boss had instructed them to not schedule anything for him to do since he wouldnt be there to watch my husband. Well my husband locked up all his shit in his tool box and left his work shirt at the shop. He's going back Monday morning to pick up His tool box and I pray he finds something fast...


----------



## Cppeace

Tex, sorry to hear that happened, but mechanic jobs are generally pretty easy to find so he shouldn't be without a job long. 
Dobs, hope your test is over soon so you can eat and stop being bored.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow. Tex. I am so sorry. I hope he finds something soon, and maybe it'll even be a better gig. :hugs: not to push on a sore topic and it may not be kosher to ask right now, but since he is temporarily not working could he go get his SA done now? Really hoping this door closing leads to a better open one. :hugs:

Peace ty. I've just got 40m and one draw left and then it's great yo self lunch time lol


----------



## TexasRider

Well.... I mean technically he would have the time but now he will have zero insurance coverage and we have zero extra money for anything other than bills and food. And we have to pick and choose who gets paid and who doesn't. We have not been good with money and we have quite a lot of debt due to that. Which means lots of payments. If he doesn't find something fast then shit is gonna hit the fan for real. 

Being a mechanic it shouldn't be too hard... he says anyway. Last time he looked for another job the guy he's working for now heard he got fired and he reached out on Facebook on a Saturday and told him to come see him Monday. He hired him Monday-paid him all week and told him he could start next Monday. Idk what my husband did that made him change his opinion of my DH but whatever or whoever (I think someone has been talking mad shit about him) managed to change it and it's awful.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Would you want coverage through your district or is it just ridiculous? Mine is insane, like almost 2k a month for a family of three. I hear you though. :hugs: I like to assume the various debt people will be understanding and work with you. I'm sorry his boss went from loving him to mysteriously shady. I agree, someone was probably an asshat. Fxed he finds something soon


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, Tex, I'm sorry. That sort of stuff is always shady. Sounds like someone else influenced the boss. I've seen it happen before. One person who the boss trusts starts spreading rumors/lies, and a good worker pays the price. So frustrating. I hope he finds something better quickly!

Dobs, waiting around during the three hour test is soooo boring. I brought a lot of magazines and played on my phone. Luckily, DH accompanied me to my test, but he was on his laptop working, so I didn't really have him to talk to even though he was right next to me! We did go get a nice lunch afterwards as a reward of making it through though. :)

Still, ONE day before?! No thanks. I would not be attending. Who does that?

I'm happy because after a few busy workweeks and weekends, I have zero plans this weekend. So I'll just be spending a little time cleaning out clutter to make room for baby stuff and relaxing!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think the liberal/conservative things mean different things over here and over there - I don't know a whole lot about the US system but your liberals and democrats I believe are two separate groups? Here we have one wishy-washy political party who are the Liberal Democrats, I don't really know anything about what their policies are but there's nothing that stands out right now except that they want a new referendum on leaving the EU.

Conservatives are as I said - selling off anything that isn't nailed down, cutting taxes for the rich and doing nothing for the working class. Currently also leaning hard to the right wing to try and gather up voters from other parties. Demonising immigration (all immigrants, including people like me, not just the usual illegals/refugees) demonising the poor and disabled and anything 'not British' Imposing 'austerity' measures which are doing nothing to cut the national debt (we apparently also need a new nuclear weapons system, a high speed railway for the south of England and to refurbish the palace of westminster - but money for schools? Oh no, there's no money!) the current prime minister ended up in her job by default, the previous one quit and the other candidates were jokes and stood down before it even came to selection. She's just a puppet for whoever is writing her scripts.

Then there's Labour, who were traditionally the working man's party and more recently have just been a Tory Lite - and I'm not sure what's going on with them right now except that the leader who seems like a very nice, devoted and principled man seems to be hated by everyone, or considered to be some sort of lunatic Leftie. Everyone thinks his policies (free school meals, caps on tuition fees, re-nationalising the railways) are somehow mental - failing to notice that Scotland has had most of them for years now and it's working perfectly fine and within budget! :haha:

And then up here, we have the Scottish Nationalists, who are the party in power, and as name suggests, they want independence, and spend most of their time opposing whatever the Conservatives are doing (with good reason imo - some of the stuff coming out of the government right now is horrific) I guess they lean towards socialism as a model, and tbh, it's working pretty well up here, as it does in many northern European countries.

I don't really know where I fall - I believe people and governments should live within their means and that people's sense of entitlement these days is disgusting - but also that those who need help should have help. Recently, the rich just get richer and the poor starve, and that's bad. And isolating yourself from the rest of the world only works if you're self-sufficient, which Britain is very much not.

And here endeth the rant about British politics :haha:

Still, day before is a non-sense! I'd expect about a month's notice for a kid's party. And absolutely would not go to someone like that - I don't socialise with assholes, why should my kids?! :haha:

Tex, sounds like he's better off out of that environment. Hope he finds something quickly though!


----------



## Cppeace

MS, yeah the United Kingdom Politics is similar but pretty different from what we have. I wish our people would stop supporting the two party system and actually let non bought parties have power. They cant any worse than the big parties do.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, the two party system is pretty crazy. Having too many doesn't work either, you just end up with everyone bickering and nothing gets done. But just two is not enough.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS I love that. I don't socialize with assholes so why should my kids. Right?!

Re politics that all sounds complicated lol. But I guess all politics are complicated haha. Demos/liberals are used interchangeably because of stereotypes. I'm socially liberal but fiscally conservative. Basically, I think you should do what you want (gay marriage, don't discriminate all that jazz) but I feel I work hard for my money so I don't actually support most long term public welfare systems. Mostly because of people like my cousins who dick around and abuse them. What I want is similar to the founding fathers vision. This whole super powerful federal government is not doing it for me.

Michelle I'm eating togos and chips haha nothing fancy but definitely shit I wouldn't typically eat cuz it's shit.

At the end of day though I look at other countries and I'm happy where I am. We're flawed but I can't really complain. Nobody is censoring my social media and I can insult the president without being killed and ya know? No riots in the street.


----------



## StillPraying

Although we have 2 parties that represent, there are other parties aside from that. You have liberals, who all vote Democrat and basically want socialism. Democrats use the poor people as their way of getting into power by promising free everything, but the end result is every ghetto in the United States. 
Republicans are very wishy washy these days. But conservatives here have the mentality that everyone who can should work, and what you earn is what you get. Most believe that the government has no business in healthcare, nor is it the responsibility of the government to support people via working people's tax dollars. 
Libertarians fall somewhere in between all of them I think, with the basic mindset that the government should have very little involvement in anything lol which I've really started to lean towards. 
I have nothing against immigration, but I am opposed to people coming here illegally and living off of the government, then crying racist when they get deported. I am against taking in refugees.

Sorry that was long.

Tex I'm sorry to hear about your hubby :hugs: I don't blame him for walking out. I hope he can find something soon. 

Dobs are you done with test now? Idk about no riots, look at UC Berkeley....lol


----------



## wookie130

Still- I'm right there with you. Agreed.

Dobs- Yeah, is the test done? Results?

Texas- I guess I'm thinking that right now would NOT be a good time to get the SA. Definitely take that off the table right now...you have to worry about eating, and staying on top of your important bills, and meeting T's needs, etc. I'm sorry, dear. What a shitty situation - as if you don't have enough to worry about right now. I'll keep my fingers crossed he finds something soon, and that you all can get caught up with your financial situation. That stuff is THE WORST.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The government definitely interferes far too much in things it has no business interfering in. Some of the laws that come out, I look at and can't figure out if it's a joke or if whoever thought it up is a) totally removed from reality or b) just really doesn't have enough real problems to be concerned with!

A fine example - your council can fine you a set charge per day if you take your child out of school during term time for a holiday or for any other reason they don't deem good enough. Wtf?! My child, my choice! Apparently it disrupts the entire class if a child is missing. As a result, people are demanding that holiday companies be stopped varying their prices through the year, which is a ridiculous suggestion when the whole world runs according to supply and demand.


----------



## DobbyForever

Should I decorate these? Or just leave it be. I'm over it just looking at it lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0099.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## StillPraying

MS we have similar laws like that. That's absolutely insane. My brother went through that, the school literally begged him to lie and say my nephew was sick. They threatened to report him and to suspend my nephew (he was like 7). Whaaaaaat? I swear the first piece of bs I run into with public school im pulling her out and homeschooling. 

Dobs I think they're cute like that. If I we're to add anything it would be a bow or ribbon or even a simple sticker lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Like Still says, maybe a ribbon or something simple.

What are they?

Man, my DH is in trouble when he gets home. He went away to the supermarket, and when I text him to ask where he was, he's gone to the hospital to visit someone. I don't know if you'll remember, but there was a 14-yo girl at his youth group who was having a bad time at home and confided in him that she'd been raped at 10. He helped her to counselling and has been involved with trying to help her family, and has been advised by everyone inc the rape centre that he has done an amazing job but that he should take a step back now. She overdosed (allegedly) a few days ago. He visited yesterday, and once already today. And now he's there again. This girl stalks him on facebook and then threatens to self-harm if he blocks her, so he ends up adding her again. She and her twin sister already got their mum's boyfriend in trouble with the police by making claims that he touched their little sister (he tickled her and she doesn't like it - they have both admitted it was lies and the little sister was clueless as to what was going on when asked about it) He's asking for trouble and it's starting to really piss me off.

I get it, she's had a really horrible life. Her mum sounds like an asshole (6 kids by 5 different men, only reason two share a father is because they were twins) and there's a lot of fighting going on in the house, the mum takes up with a new man and abandons the kids to fend for themselves etc. But enough is enough - she's just getting worse in her attention seeking the more attention she gets. The professionals told him to take a step back. His church told him to take a step back. It will ruin his life if she makes allegations - he's youth leader at church, does befriending for disadvantaged children etc and if our family has to go through that, it will be hard for me to forgive when everyone has warned him. Not to mention I'm f-ing sick of hearing about the little witch.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- yeah insurance for him on mine is out of the question waaaaayy too expensive.

M&S- yeah that's a slippery slope for sure. It would suck to have a life ruined due to some bullshit that wasn't true. Hopefully you can convince him to stay away.

I'm sure my hubs will find something so I'm trying not to worry about it too much right now...


----------



## StillPraying

MS omg yeah I'd say he is asking for trouble. You can only help so much. He did his part, now he definitely needs to cut ties. Not worth the risk to his family, job, life, etc. I'd be mad too.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The cyber attack has been stopped :)


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, yepp that sounds like trouble... Seems like it's the week where hubby's seek out trouble.

Tex, sorry about your hubby's job. My hubby runs the parts and service department at his job and he's constantly looking for good licensed mechanics. Don't stress just yet, he might just have to look at a dealership with a different owner. (Here all the dealerships are basically owned by the same 3 people...)


----------



## Cppeace

MS, yeah that is a rough situation but yes it would be best for him to at least mostly cut ties with her for sure.


----------



## shaescott

Ooooo politics. Don't worry, this will be totally civil and I'm not going to attack anyone. I'm like a conservative liberal. That sounds like it's impossible lol but, what I mean is, for a liberal, I'm on the conservative side, but I'm still a liberal. Still, most liberals will agree that if you can work you should. Welfare is for people who legitimately can't make ends meet, not due to laziness. It is misused sometimes and it makes us all angry. We all think each other believe stuff we don't because we don't calmly talk about our opinions, and it causes quite the divide. Socially, I'm relatively liberal, but if you tell me to call you "they" or claim there's more than 2 genders or anything like that, I'm not okay with that. And I won't call you some made up pronoun either. If you decide you're trans and want to switch names and pronouns, fine. I'll go with that, I don't mind that. I'm pro-gay marriage. Pro-choice. Anti-discrimination. I think healthcare should be a mix of private and public, because I think healthcare is a human right, but it's a very complicated issue. I think that public education is very important, but private education is totally okay as long as they don't get rid of public education. Betsy DeVos is for privatizing all education, and that makes me very angry. I grew up in public school, and we were not lacking in supplies, not lacking in teachers, we were really totally fine. It was one of the best high schools in the state. (Not top ten, but very close). There was also a K-8 catholic private school that a lot of kids went to, and they joined us in high school, and they were great kids too. Both are great options. Just please, keep the public schools. I'm pro-gun control, BUT I'm not pro-taking away all guns. We had a child die in my town because a gun owner didn't lock up their gun properly, so gun safety education is very important to me, and I think all people should have to go through that education before getting a gun. I also think the severely mentally ill and violent criminals should not be allowed to have a gun. I think background checks are important. My dad is medicated bipolar, and he has guns, and that's okay. He's not a dangerous person. I just want to keep guns out of the hands of dangerous people. And we'll never achieve that completely, but if I can keep one school shooting from happening by not giving a schizophrenic a gun, I want that. Again, not okay with not letting regular people have guns. Second amendment is a thing, and it's not going anywhere. 

M&S yeah he needs to be careful with her. 

Kitty wow that's awful. People will die because of what happened? Holy crap. I understand hacking some things to send a message (not for ransom), but healthcare? Hacking shouldn't risk people's lives. 

Dobs I agree with adding a bow/ribbon like the others have said. 

Sorry if I missed anyone! Where's J been? Am I just blind and she's been here or am I forgetting a hiatus announcement?


----------



## shaescott

Oh and Tex I hope your DH gets a new job soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok all about me post

I'm officially excited about my shower. All the favors are chilling in the fridge, my mom totally decked out her backyard with brand new furniture with blue cushions, we got balloons and banners and all that, the games arrived, the diaper cake shipped and I'm praying to God it arrives on time, and my mom totally splurged on my cake because "her grandson deserves better than a Safeway cake". So the bakery is doing a replica of this cake. Ahhhhh

And my rehire email came today :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0100.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so glad you're excited! That cake is so cute! I imagine it'll be without the L on top? And yay for re-hire email! That's obviously very important. Here, though, you'd pretty much be guaranteed your job would be safe. 

It's really hard here to fire teachers because of the unions. When I was in high school, the health teacher/athletics coordinator (who, ironically, always spoke about chemical health and not drinking and driving) got arrested for drunk driving, and they replaced him as athletics coordinator but kept him as a teacher there. Weird as hell. He was always a horrible teacher, insulted the kids on things that weren't their fault (he made jokes about me being skinny), he flipped the hell out at me for being disrespectful when I wasn't even trying to be (no teacher has ever found me to be disrespectful to them, or at least not enough to flip out), he legit didn't show up to teach the class multiple times, people would see him leaving the school as they came in in the morning... he was awful. Still didn't get fired. 

On the other hand, a teacher I loved was basically forced to resign halfway through the year because some snowflake kid went to the administration saying she was bullying them. She made jokes at everyone, but they were never mean spirited, it was always clear that she was joking, her threats to whack us upside the head were just banter. She was also born and raised in England, so the culture is different. She had the accent and everything. She was a strict teacher, but an awesome human being. She was getting older though, so she just retired basically, she had just become a grandmother and was super excited about it. I actually met her baby granddaughter at my work. Anyway, I guess you only get fired (or asked to resign) if what you (allegedly) do was against a student. Before I was in the school, a teacher was forced to resign because he was having a relationship with a student. I would sure as hell hope so. The drunk driving teacher didn't hurt any kids. He didn't actually hurt anyone. 

ANYWAY they still resigned rather than getting fired, and if you're a crappy teacher you don't have to resign, it's only if you're like harming children (physically or emotionally or whatever). 

Not at all saying you're a bad teacher, I have zero evidence that supports that. Just saying that here re-hire is basically automatic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, unions can make it tough even with teachers who clearly should be fired. It's insanely easy to fire a teacher on a temporary or probationary contract though. My last employer blatantly fired me for being pregnant, but there's nothing I can do because I was on a temp contract. The union wouldn't even help. I'm just glad my principals kept her word about rehiring me to the same grade. I don't count my chickens before they hatch, so having it in writing makes me feel a thousand times better. :)

That does suck about the teacher you like. Seems like the ones the kids love get the boot when the ones that need to go somehow stay. Similar problems at the high schools in my home town.

And yeah I'll be replacing the l with something. Lol dunno what but something


----------



## DobbyForever

I mean the ucb riot compared to shit in the Middle East or Thailand, I'll take some hoodie idiots having a mosh pit over tear gas and bludgeoning and getting shot. And I'm glad I don't get woken up at 5am with the most depressing and creepy song ever played every day.

Sorry ladies test was done long time ago obviously. The fasting/initial draw came back as 85 and their cutoff is 94. 1 hour came back 163 and the cut off was 179. So far I'm in the clear. But the two and three hour results aren't back yet.


----------



## Cppeace

Good to hear Dobs


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, that is very promising! I think usually it's the second and third readings that are typically highest, and since your second one passed no problem, I'm sure the third and fourth will be fine.


----------



## gigglebox

DAMN TOKEN :growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

The expired token of death makes me rage so hard


----------



## gigglebox

Me too!!! I usually copy my text just in case but I erroneously thought I had just reloaded the page before I started typing *face palm* oh well.

Still in the hospital but I think we're getting discharged tomorrow :happydance: so last night was another rough one. They finally removed my catheter, but my shit was so messed up down there that I couldn't pee. The theories are either I was so swollen that my urethra was being pinched shut, or that my bladder muscle needed time to wake up from all the anesthesia and being lazy on the catheter for over two days. So I had 6 hours to pee or I'd have to get another catheter just to empty my bladder, then I get another 4 hours before I have to get one set in place again. Well, I failed, but two catheters later, I'm finally able to pee! It's basically our last obstacle to be able to leave, so I think this is our last night here :dance:

Can't wait to get some newborn photos in of little Levy. I am so smitten with him.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1237.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Dons did you get your results?

Still, that party invite situation is bull! Feel like just an after thought at that point. Maybe the shitty parents were hoping last minute invites would mean less people. You should go out of spite :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

You can have as many restrictions on guns as you want. It won't achieve anything. Look at drugs, they are illegal yet hundreds do them. You have 100% gun control and you get Chicago. I don't know any liberals that believe in hard work, or earning anything for themselves. All of the ones I see and have met believe that the government should pay for everything, and rich people should basically be penalized for being rich, and have the Most absurd sense of entitlement. Most seem to believe in socialism. Privatizing education does not mean no public schools shae. It means the federal government will not be involved in curriculum, no more "No child left behind" bullcrap. The government has no business telling schools what they need to teach kids. With the federal government not being involved with schools,we won't have these laws like ms and I were talking about earlier, and our teachers will be able to be much better paid, which is a huge issue in most states.

Dobs did i miss it or did you not get results?

I didn't go. Lol I went to a paint and sip tonight, my first ever. My painting actually looks like a picture. I'm impressed.


----------



## gigglebox

Still!!! Share the picture!


----------



## StillPraying

My first paint and sip masterpiece lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170513_202411_606_opt.jpg
File size: 65 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jezika

Very nice still! I've done a few of those at bars too and they're always so fun, until you end up putting your paintbrush in your beer :$

Okay bear with me, I just caught up, so this will be an unorganized long one which I'll probably break up to create the illusion of being shorter.

So first of all, Tilly is doing a lot better. She finally got her smile and playfulness back and has just been the sweetest little thing. No more fever and only odd puking here and there. They tested her for meningitis but it looks like she's all clear. They may not even need to install a PICC line to do IV at home, but rather just do oral antibiotics. That's good, though I'm nervous that we won't be able to give her the oral meds (like before) and then have to end up going back to hospital.

I think I will make a complaint about the nurse who pushed the cosleeping issue once we are discharged and I have time. My mum told another nurse about it today and she was so apologetic and said she'd mention it to a manager. As it happens, she's mainly be sleeping in the crib overnight anyway and cosleeping is not really an option when there are two adults and only one single bed. She's sleeping in there now and it's nice to not have her awkwardly draped over me with her space heater heat, but I still have to stay awake because DH has the bed and I can't sleep on a chair... plus she stirs and I have to make sure her IV line doesn't get messed up, or pick her up and feed her. I'd much prefer being in bed with her, though, where we'd both sleep.

Gigs - Levin is a heartbreaker! How are you feeling now? I remember feeling soooo weak for up to a week when I had the anemia, and it took several more to get my iron levels back to normal. I had to take a tonne of iron supplements and ate iron-rich stuff like venison, as well as prunes and prune juice to counteract the constipation caused by the supplements. The prunes tasted like sh*t but made the poos come out beautifully! Highly recommend.


----------



## Jezika

Tex - I'm sorry about hubby's job. I'm hoping another one comes along asap and tbh it's probably a good thing not to be working for/with such assholes.

Dobs - sounds like you have the most difficult nursery stuff done (painting). The rest will come together... I feel like all the small things combine to make it into a great space. Not that I would know... we don't have a nursery and Tilly's crib is currently beside our bed and used as storage. I'd personally go for the paintings rather than the wall decals and maybe swap it up in a few years. No real reason why (more sentimental maybe? Idk I'm sleep deprived).

The NHS stuff sounds craaaaay. I hadn't heard about it. How did they fix it? Some computer genius? No lasting effects?

Kitty does that mean you can get checked out now? Please do!

Re: healthcare and politics in general, it sounds like M+S and I are twinning in our viewpoints. NHS or OHIP in Canada are not perfect but I've been happy with the service I've gotten even if I'd have to pay expensive insurance premiums, yet I'm pretty sure we pay less for healthcare in taxes than even the cheapest old school insurance plans in the US. The thought of my or my kid's health being a financial decision is actually utterly crazy to me. But I think with the US model being so different, it's probably hard to imagine an alternative when that's what you've always known. Works both ways I guess.

Guns... argh... totes against and very glad there are strict gun laws in any country I've lived in, but I do acknowledge that since there are guns all over the US you can't just take them away, and id probably want one too if I thought everyone around me had one. But I'm glad that I can be pretty certain that 99.99% of the time no one around me has one. The alternative (knowing that X number of people are potentially carrying guns any place in public) makes me feel very uneasy, amendment or not. But I didn't grow up in the US, so of course I feel differently. And I'm glad we can discuss such contentious topics and still love each other. We are the future of political discourse on the internet <3

Oh and benefit cheats... yah no one likes them and it does happen, but I still don't get why people care more about those guys when the tax money wasted on them is pennies compared to the taxes that huge corporations manage to get out of paying. It's in everyone's interests to care more about the latter. But I guess the image of a waster watching Real Housewives on a massive widescreen TV funded by handouts evokes a lot more emotion than sly, behind-the-scenes tax moves by smart, faceless individuals on behalf of big companies.

CP - can i just I love how much you love your trike. How are you liking it? DH got me a custom bike for my bday a few years ago (I got to pick all the colours for all the different parts of the bike so it looked super cool) so I do get excited about these things.

M+S - I totally hear you on the 3-days-pp boob-job look. Mine were insane just before my milk came in. Had I not known it would settle after a few days, I would've taken a pic. Oh, and cosleeping FTW ;)

Man, I'm so tired. I just let hubby sleep for nearly three hours now. He better bloody return the favour. Tilly is fast asleep though and when she wakes up I have to feed her anyway. Kinda hope she wakes soon so I can feed her and pass her to hubby so I can finally get my own 2-3 hours of sleep(!!). He fell asleep with her in the chair last night while I was supposed to be sleeping and he was supposed to be awake, so I called his name repeatedly and then got up and gently moved Tilly from side to side to see if her moving would wake him up, but nothing would wake him. So I decided it was dangerous (way more than bedsharing IMO coz she could've slipped right off the chair onto the hard floor) so i took her and let him sleep in the bed. So now I'm the evenings he sleeps first coz I have no problem staying awake (except by the time I get my second slot of sleep it's already proper morning and it's impossible to sleep, grrr). Honestly, even the slightest whimper from Tilly will instantly wake me, even when completely sleep deprived. It's actually a Problem when it's my turn to sleep and DH is watching her. Can't wait to go home.


----------



## Jezika

Interesting article related to postpartum treatment of women and birth in general:

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...c-stress-disorder-childbirth?CMP=share_btn_tw

And pics of Le Tills now that she's started smiling again and is no longer utterly miserable:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6919.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_6928.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

Jez how much blood did you lose/transfuse?

I'm still woozy brain on my feet, I hate to say light headed but I guess that what it is. Maybe off kilter? I don't know. I am feeling a bit better after getting a couple stretches of sleep in--no longer feel like I am going to pass out anywhere, any place.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaw the baby pictures. Tilly has such a huge smile and Levin is so fluffy &#10084;&#65039;

Glad Tilly is on the mend. Any news on when you'll get home?

Gigs, the only thing more terrifying than post-catheter first pee is the first post-birth poop - no matter how you gave birth, it is impossible to shake the feeling that all your insides are just going to fall out. Glad to hear you'll be going home soon!

Still, I think you might just have had bad luck with the people around you. They don't sound like socialists, they sound like lazy-ass scroungers. Socialism done well works well - it doesn't mean people can't get rich or improve their situations through hard work. If living standards are raised for everyone, it benefits everyone - as a business person, I need my customers to be able to afford my goods and services :haha: I hate welfare cheats as much as anyone, and have no time for people who whinge about their housing or living standards if they're doing nothing themselves to try and better the situation and just expecting someone else (government, council) to provide for them. I despise the words 'entitled to'... but I believe things such as education and healthcare are basic rights and should not be dependent on the ability to pay. 

There is private healthcare available in the UK too for people who want it - you can get insurance or pay outright. I don't think it's even that expensive.

Dobs, cute cake.

Gun control - I think it's a difficult issue over there, and probably not much will change because guns are so widespread - but looking from the outside, the whole second amendment thing seems strange. People are very keen to defend that one to keep guns - but it seems like some of the others are to be changed or ignored as suits. Anyway. I understand shooting for fun at ranges and such like, I enjoy it too. Hunting is not my thing but it's something I was very much brought up with and I don't think there's anything wrong with it. Guns in general though, absolutely not. You can educate as much as you like but the fact remains that the safest option is always going to be there being no guns. A toddler got shot with an air rifle here a few years ago, and now there are no air rifles. Not even armed police officers carry concealed. Like Jez, the idea that at any point, the people around me could be carrying guns would be horrifying to me.

Had a bit of a breakdown last night, I can feel cabin fever setting in. Not driving for six weeks is going to be a killer. It's funny, left to my own devices I happily go days on end without even speaking to people, never mind leaving the house. But now that I'm physically unable to go anywhere, I can't stand it.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- That sucks about the catheter...ugh. I always am very excited that for that thing to come out. Glad to hear you're peeing, and can probably go home! Levin is darling. <3

Jez- Tilly is so adorable. I'm glad she's doing better. Do they have any idea how she may have gotten the UTI/kidney infection in the first place? And I'd be terrified if they were testing for meningitis...that's scary. Glad everyone is stealing a bit of sleep here and there, though. Yes, complain about that nurse for sure.

M&S- I hope your DH can heed everyone's advice, and stay away from that girl. It won't look very good if people have actively tried cutting him off, and he ignores that advice - it will make it easier for her to nail him with false accusations. I'm sure you've talked to him already about all of this, and I don't blame you for being pissed. Hopefully he can knock it off, and just let the professionals handle this family...unfortunately, there is really nothing he can do to help.

Dobs- That cake!!!! <3 <3 <3 Love it! I'm glad you're pumped about your shower. It's going to be so much fun! I hope you get tons of beautiful swag for Aiden. <3

J- *crickets* We miss you, honey! Where art thou?

Still- I'd love to do one of those paint and drink things. I live about 1/4 of a mile from a nice place that does that, too. Nice painting! I share your political views, completely. 

Tex- Glad you're remaining optimistic about DH finding another job. I'm sure he'll find something soon too. :) He's in a good field where jobs tend to be available, so that's encouraging.


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Yeah, the post c-section poop can be an ordeal. I gobbled stool softeners, and after Oscar's birth, I took a wonderful dump the day after surgery, and it wasn't too bad. With Hannah, I remember there being a bigger struggle with #2. I know a lot of gals describe it as nightmarish and stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

Good news everybody! 2 hour came back 147; cutoff 154. 3 hour came back way below at 97 cutoff 134. So no GD for me! :yay:

Also crib you can partially see what I mean by mismatched furniture =\
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0117.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez yaaay smiles! So happy Tilly is feeling better! I could never give my dogs pills, so I imagine trying to shove a pill down a baby's throat is a million times worse. Sorry hubs passed out on you. Sure do hope you get some sleep!

Gigs sorry you are still feeling off :(. What do the docs say?

MS sorry cabin fever set in. Can you leave just not drive? Maybe someone could take you out for a drive or snack? :(


----------



## shaescott

Still, like M&S said, I think you've either been unlucky with your experiences or there was misunderstandings. Guns are a really complicated issue, so I won't get into that one. While I don't think that lazy people deserve to starve to death, I don't think they deserve anything more than simply surviving. If they don't work, they don't get to choose, they don't get to be comfortable. We believe that healthcare and education are indeed human rights, because I think not dying if it can be prevented is a human right, I don't want poor people to die because they were poor. Education, I believe in trying to give kids a relatively level playing field for when they grow up and have to build their own lives. Some kids will have richer parents, they won't have much debt, that's fine. Should we give need-based scholarships? Yes, I think we should. Punishing children for the poor economic state of their parents seems unfair. If they worked hard in school, I think that should be rewarded. Again, worked hard. There's that phrase again. We do believe people shouldn't sit at home being leaches. Like someone else said, we do care a bit more about millions of tax dollars being lost to sneaky corporations. I saw at work a woman using EBT and she had her nails done professionally, BUT it could have been a gift from a friend or parent. She was just buying food, and her small children were the ones being fed with it. Also, if I have to pay more taxes so that everyone gets healthcare and no child goes hungry (in the USA) I will happily do it. So, while there is a difference in our beliefs, I do think hard work should be rewarded. I just don't think lazy people deserve to die. I think that a condition of welfare should be either proof of inability to work or proof that the person is trying to find a job. Sadly, daycare is so expensive and wages are so low in many professions, that welfare seems like an attractive choice to people with children with nobody to watch them while they work. It's all very complicated. It seems to me that the difference between conservatives and liberals is the amount of government involvement, and that liberals think lazy people shouldn't starve to death just because they're lazy. My SO is conservative and he thinks more like you, Still. He tells me that liberals are too soft, that the world will chew me up and spit me out because I want to help people. Do I think we should be forced to help people through our taxes? Honestly, I think if you don't want to help people, and you CAN help people, that says a lot about you as a person. So yeah, I think we should have to help people. Why? Because that's what Jesus did. Jesus was all about helping people and loving people. And that's what I strive to do. If that seemed offensive, I'm sorry. I did not intend it to be mean in any way.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay for results Dobs :)

DH has said we could go for a drive somewhere today but I've just had my dressing removed and feel a bit squeamish about it. Apparently they didn't use my previous c-section scar to go through, so I now have two. I could obviously leave the house without the car, but I can only really walk to the end of the driveway and back right now and that's not very interesting :haha: Will just need to hold on for a bit longer.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae, you guys can get welfare there without proving fitness to work and/or job-seeking?

Here, if looking for work, you must keep a diary and be able to prove that you searched and applied for jobs this week. You go every week to present yourself and go through what you've done to find work, and if there's jobs on the job centre's site that you haven't applied for, they want to know why.

If unfit to work, you need to be signed off by a doctor or independent assessor and they will keep checking to see if circumstances have changed. 

There are some benefits that are long term or for life, such as for single parents caring for young children (stops when child is 5) or chronically ill or disabled people who will not get better, but it's far harder to get those than it used to be.

Midwife has just been, chunky monkey is back up to his birth weight and then some - just over 9lb now! &#128525;


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah.... no you don't have to prove "why" you can't work. Basically If you have no income you get benefits just by applying. Section 8 housing-free, Wic-free milk, formula etc then you have EBT which is groceries of any kind, also free. What we have a lot of down here in Texas is people who have lots of babies and don't get married and don't work so they get Medicaid for free= insurance that pays 100% and the more kids you have the more $$ in EBT and WIC benefits you get. Then you see people selling the extra formula on Facebook cause "they don't need it anymore" so it makes me so mad to see an overflowing cart of groceries and it being paid for with an EBT card and here I am adding up all my stuff as I go so I don't go over $100 worth of food for the week. And if I didn't have to pay over $800 a month for insurance my struggles wouldn't be as hard. It just irritates me that someone else can get all this shit for free and I have to struggle cause they are too lazy to get up off their ass and look for a job. Yes there are people who need it and get on their feet again and get off but down here we have way too many lifers


----------



## DobbyForever

You also have women like my cousins who don't get married to apply for all the programs for single, low income moms but they actually have a working partner who lives with them. It's annoying.

MS hope you get your mini adventure soon. I love being trapped in my house lol one break we didn't go on vk so I legit just stayed at home and didn't leave except to get the mail cuz my mailbox was too small to not check every day :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wow, I can see why that would be really irritating! Here, depending on why you aren't working, you get different amounts of money so you have to prove everything or they'll just deem you fit for work and put you on Jobseeker's allowance which is some measly sum like £70 a week, out of which you're expected to pay for everything. People keep suggesting that we should have a coupon based system too, but it's mostly due to the idea of benefit claimants spending all their money on cigarettes and alcohol (which obviously some do, but a very small minority) Seems insane that such a huge country would have a system so open to abuse, especially when workers have to pay through the nose for everything. Even just giving up medicaid must make it really unattractive an idea to work for low wages.

I really don't know how you guys survive. I make a comfortable enough living and there's no way I could afford $800 a month for insurance. That's almost as much as my mortgage payment! &#128561;


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol my mortgage payment is $2800 plus $400 for homeowner's association. And I bought a condo. A f*ing condo. I love hate California. It is nice having SO here paying rent though. I pretty much use my check to pay my mortgage, utilities, and half of food which frees his up to go to go to his half of food and my credit card debt. I'd have it paid off if I wasn't constantly buying baby stuff. I don't know how to ask for help financially because I'm stubborn. I live paycheck to paycheck, and he has like 3-4K AFTER rent. He even threw some extra on last check because I kept stressing about my credit card not getting paid off.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm glad the results came back good! 

Jez, yay for smiling Tilly!

Kitty I forgot to say, I agree with the others on increased salt. I always had a lower BP growing up, and it's starting to get higher now, but I always used to use salt to fix it. Bouillon cubes have crazy amounts of salt, if you need a quick salt increase. I used to get awful dizzy spells and visual blackouts. I still occasionally do, especially if I stand up too fast or after being down for a long time. 

M&S yes it's quite irritating. 

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Cppeace

My mortgage is 485 a month, my insurance is through work and around $90 a month(have never used it)... The US costs are very relative to where you live.


----------



## StillPraying

I believe lazy people should starve. I don't believe in welfare unless you are disabled. I camt speak on other countries, but in the USA Not only does our country give it to ANYONE, but they also give it to those who are NOT even citizens of this country. We have signs on liquor stores, fast food places, and gas stations "EBT accepted here". You should not be allowed to buy cigarettes or alcohol with government handouts. Its easy to say "im willing to pay extra taxes so we have affordable healthcare and no child goes hungry" when you dont have a family and you dont pay insane amounts for your kids healthcare, dental care etc.Thanks to WIC, milk and cheese is insanely expensive for me even tho my husband and I work very hard at one of the most thankless jobs in the world. While others who don't work live off the government and receive their groceries for free. Those people do not use the system to support their kids. Why do you think they got so offended when they wanted to implement drug testing in order to recieve it? Why is it that I served my country for 8 years honorably, and when I transition out I will be told "thanks for your service, here's your number for the VA" it doesn't matter the health problems I may have acquired through my service, I'll go stand in line with other veterans and HOPE I get seen and attended to, while the assholes who aren't even citizens of my damn country get Medicaid and every other benefit. Im not willing to pay extra to fund laziness. However i was specifically instructed not to allow myself to get worked up, so I'm not going to continue the politics , as it's something I feel very strongly about. Luckily none of us currently live in socialist/communist countries so we can freely give our opinions without fearing repercussions. 

Dobs so glad you don't have GD :happydance: and good job on setting up crib!

Jez glad to hear Tilly is feeling better, I hope you guys get to go home soon!

Hope you 3 with your new babies are healing well :flower:

Happy mother's day <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I actually just stood around and tried not "to get in his way" :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

But yeah the falling apart, tear down house at the end of my mom's street sold as is for 2.25 mil. This area is insane


----------



## shaescott

Still, exactly my point, that's the difference between conservative and liberal. I don't think lazy people should starve, you do. And while I disagree with you, I respect your right to your opinion. I agree that alcohol and cigarettes etc should not be available with EBT etc. That is indeed infuriating. I'm sorry that I got you worked up, as I did not mean to insult or offend you. I agree that the way we treat our veterans is not okay, they deserve so much more. You deserve so much more. Thank you, really, for serving our country. I appreciate it very much. I know economics is a topic that gets many people very worked up, so I understand your preference to end the conversation, and I will respect that. No more economics from me (at least unless it comes up from someone else later). Much love and respect <3


----------



## TexasRider

Still-you and I speak the same language and seem to share very similar beliefs. Teaching is also a thankless job-not as bad as the military but teachers for the most part are very underpaid for the services they offer the community. Yes it bothers me that people who are not even citizens of your country are better taken care of than our veterans.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I do live in a socialist country, just sayin ;) communism, now that's a whole different kettle of fish. That does NOT work. Human beings are too corrupt by nature.

I did make it out today to visit at my MILs. The car ride wasn't as bad as I expected. The kids are wearing on my last nerve. Nathaniel is struggling to adjust and is being a total brat as a result. Understandable, but very difficult to deal with. Thank goodness it's bed time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still not gonna lie I loved the starve... transition to happy Mother's Day lol but I'm with you and Tex. You're not entitled to my quality of life. If you don't work, you don't eat. 

I like capitalism.

Anywhooooo Ms yay for getting out! :). Sorry he was being a pooper :(


----------



## Cppeace

I personally am more Libertarian than anything else,but I'm a hodgepodge of beliefs when it comes to life. If you are an adult capable of work, whether that be picking up trash, typing, answering phones or stocking shelves then you should work.Now the minimum wage thing is a whole other kettle of fish and the childcare costs is another stinky fish can. Should any child be forced to starve, no. Should the government have the right to take your child(unless you have broken a law)? No. 
Should there be stupid laws like it's illegal to live without electricity or illegal to catch rainwater? Heck no. Should I pay for your medical? No and I don't expect you to pay for mine. Should a band-aid cost $100 in a hospital-insanity. Should guns be illegal? Never. (The cities with harsh gun laws actually have the highest crime by the way. ) I'm limited pro choice about abortion. I'm very much separate religion and politics(that's all religions,not just Christianity).
I don't think a city, county, state or country should be able to dictate what a person builds on their own property. I could go on and on lol


----------



## kittykat7210

CP I agree with most of what you say, but gun laws will always be a bone of contention with me, the UK barely has any gun crime, because it's against the law to own any, one of the reasons I have never gone to America is because the idea that everyone around me owns/is carrying a gun absolutely terrifies me! And the planning permission thing I agree to a certain extent, I think that only hideous buildings shouldn't be allowed to be built...


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww kit most people keep their guns in their homes not out and about. Unless you're in Texas. I feel so much safer walking with SO not just because he's built but because he always carries a knife. It's really the knives you have to worry about. They are harder to predict and evade than guns and you're more likely to bleed out from a knife wound than die from a gunshot wound. And you can carry a lot of knives concealed without a permit. Most states don't allow you to carry a gun. Come to Cali. We hate guns here lol. Lots of weed, not so many guns :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty,yeah the UK does have severe gun laws but you also have a ton of knife related crime compared to the US.So the violence is still there. 
And who gets to decide if a building is hideous? Beauty is all in the eye of the beholder. My main complaint was in a bunch of places you have to get a permit to put up a fence, or are not allowed to build your own addition on your house or your own garage of tool shed. You generally have to hire an outside contractor licensed with the city, state or whatever before they allow you build on your own property.It's just a way to get more money out you. The only time you usually get away with building and doing what you want on your own property is to live very rural-like 15 miles outside of town or more. 

I have this weird sore spot on my back- same kind of pain I sometimes get before AF. :wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear you're having af symptoms. Hope it turns out to be nothing. Fxed


----------



## Cppeace

Well it's only 6dpo so not likely to af coming. If I get this sore back spot it is usually day before or day of AF.


----------



## M&S+Bump

We can build toolsheds and fences galore, as long as no-one is living in the sheds :haha:

I believe for an extension you might need to get planning permission, but it's just a case of filing paperwork with the council with your plans and as long as none of your neighbours object, you're good to go.

I live near Glasgow, which 10 years ago was the murder capital of western Europe. I can honestly think of maybe one time that I felt unsafe enough that I wished I had a gun or knife. And twice in the 15 years that I've been with him that DH has been in a fight - and both times he head-butted the other guy and broke them enough to stop the fight. They tightened up laws involving offensive weapons, increasing maximum sentences and changing it so anyone caught would await their trial in jail, rather than being let out to wait to go to court. Murders have halved (39 in 2004, 18 in 2014, in a city of about 1 million residents) and assaults and knife related incidents have fallen by almost the same. Take from that what you will ;)


----------



## shaescott

Kitty like Dobs said, in most states in the USA we don't have people walking around with guns in public. Just avoid the south. New England is quite liberal, I've never seen a civilian with a gun in public in my life here. I'd assume California is the same. And regarding weed, it was voted to be legalized in Massachusetts last big election, there are dispensaries being built, it will be heavily regulated and taxed, and it's only legal for ages 21+... I think that legalization including regulation is a good idea when it comes to weed, because it's not like it's heroin or crack cocaine, it's not gonna kill ya, and I know a ton of people who smoke weed and hold jobs and take care of themselves. 

Anyway, point is that you shouldn't feel scared to come to the US, avoid the south and the bad parts of cities, places with heavy gang activity etc where tourists are advised to avoid, and you'll likely never see a gun except on a police officer, if that. We avoid those bad parts of town just as much as a tourist should. Or at least I do.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, as someone from Louisiana let me tell you that guns are not a southern problem. It is mostly Big cities, like New Orleans and such that contribute to the high death rate by guns. Texas,Mississippi,Florida are all very southern States and do not make the top 20 for deaths by fire arms. And even states like Louisiana (ranked 2 for most guns homicides) your odds of dying from a gun shot are 19 out of 100,000. You are more likely to die in a car accident.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like if you are in a high tourist area you won't see a gun. Most people who have a license to carry aren't going to hurt you. It's the unregistered/ concealed guns you have to worry about. And you really find those, like the ladies said, in the bad sides of certain towns people avoid anyway. People who openly carry do it for show or personal protection and will be very hestitant to actually fire it. But yeah just go to liberal states. I feel very safe in America. Easy to avoid the high violence areas.

Lots of chp out today ticketing people. Never seen that on mom's day before

Peace didn't realize you were 6dpo so fxed that's a bean snuggling in


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Dobby- we shall see.


----------



## Jezika

I'm not scared per se of going to the US (I've been to San Fran, San Jose, LA, Michigan, and Chicago and NY a bunch of times... oh, and Buffalo... ha) and mostly always felt pretty safe. Even stayed in Harlem in NY with a friend and it was a great experience. I'd be more uneasy if, say, some kind of shit goes down and I know someone might pull a gun, even if ostensibly for protection. 

Actually it's funny, some Canadian friends of mine went to a shooting range skmehere in the US and met some folks there who were astonished that people weren't allowed guns in Canada. They genuinely asked how we protect ourselves.

In other news, this hospital we're at is so awesome and has so much programming and resources for children and families (it's a huge children's hospital). Today they did a spa day for mum's for Mother's Day so I had a free manicure and a bunch of food (could've had a massage and had hair and make up done too but Tilly had to have her IV line changed). They were also doing family photoshoots, which was cute. A couple days ago volunteers came around and offered to make Mother's Day cards with kids' handprints, so Tilly "made" me a card with her handprint, along with a little poem that made me cry. And yesterday they had Disney princesses walking around. I'm really to tempted to buy some mini scrubs for Tilly in the gift shop.


----------



## Jezika

Also, a nurse came in just as I said to DH "you change her diaper while I take a massive sh*t." There was no coming back from that one.

Oh, and my mum keeps farting in front of DH, loudly.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, Gigs, idk how much blood I lost but they gave me one unit of blood and my haemoglobin had dropped to 65 or something?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww jez that's so awesome! I know it must stink to be hanging out at the hospital, so I'm glad they were able to brighten up the day for the adults and children. Ansd how sweet! I love little keepsakes like that!


----------



## kittykat7210

Could Braxton hicks feel like baby is pressing really hard on your stomach?


----------



## Twag

It feels like your stomach is going hard like tensing stomach muscles - so yeah I guess like baby is pushing hard - I used to get them a lot if I walked too far but not had enough hydration :/


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh well I get them really frequently then... I thought it was baby pushing really hard on my tummy, then I sort of thought that it couldn't be, but I get them at least twice daily! Is that bad?


----------



## Twag

It could also just be baby pushing really hard on your tummy :thumbup: maybe mention it when you meet your midwife next


----------



## wookie130

Oh, my, Monday morning already. I hope everyone had a Happy Mother's Day, whether you're expecting, already a mother, WTT, or TTC.

Jez- That sounds so awesome about how your hospital celebrated Mother's Day. And I laughed so hard about the diaper changing/ taking a shit thing. That is comedy gold right there. :rofl: I guess if you guys can't laugh while you're up there, how will you make it through? What's up with your mom ripping farts? Go fart in the hallway at least. Those rooms can be stifling. Sheesh. 

Still- STILL with you politically. You're basically stating facts about a great number of people in our country. Unfortunately, my husband and I see these situations daily in our professions as teachers...people who do NOT want to work, but could, and are often having children to increase their benefits. I could talk about some situations here in my locality that would your hair stand on end, but I won't. And as far as Jesus goes, yes, he did care for the poor, and while we're called to do as Jesus did, his healing and help transformed the lives of those he touched, whereas just giving people a bunch of free shit only reinforces that they don't have to change, and in the long run, it does NOT help anyone. So, there has got to be a better way, and perhaps it's letting these folks hit rock bottom - there needs to be a motivator and catalyst for these people to change. Help has made things far too easy at times to fall into a state of complacency, and those of us working our asses off are picking up the tab. 

Dobs- So happy you passed all the GD tests. Phew! Now go eat something tasty. :) Crib looks beautiful - that's a wonderful feeling, isn't it? I hear you on the mismatched wood. I'm kind of anal about that too...and brass. Hate brass mixed with brushed nickel, etc. I sort of like my metals to match around here, too. :rofl: Your $2800 mortgage is my entire take-home teacher salary a month, 15 years in, and about $1000 of mine goes to childcare and preschool a month, plus my other bills. We're definitely paycheck to paycheck too. And geez, as teachers, we sure work hard. :/ Oh well. I love what I do...I need to get my masters degree so I can least see that boost in my pay. Whoohoo, an extra $700 a month! :rofl:

We had SUCH a great weekend, I don't want to go back to work today. Oh well, just 2 1/2 more weeks until summer vacation, and I can stay home with my babies, and gestate baby #3 in peace. Trips to the zoo, the pool, parks, running through the sprinkler, and popsicles. I cannot wait. 

I have an obscene order from Amazon arriving at my home today, and I cannot wait to get home from school to get it...lots of baby items. Velcro swaddlers, some newborn gender neutral clothes, some bottles, etc. Stuff we really need. I've been listening to baby on doppler every few days, and everything seems to be okay thus far. Quad screen at 16 weeks will be on June 2nd. I don't know if I'm getting an ultrasound with that or not, but I'm kind of hoping I do. I'm just hoping they won't need an assload of blood like they did for the MaterniT21. Ugh. That is really not a fun thing for me on any level.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was trying to look up some resources on the US idea/definition of socialism but all I keep getting is blog posts fronted with the hammer and sickle and making references to the Soviet Union and North Korea, so I'm gonna just give up and put this down to cultural differences. The Soviet Union, North Korea and China were/are Communist countries. When talking about socialist countries/ideologies I refer to places such as Canada, Finland, Denmark, and Scotland (not UK as a whole, just Scotland which has a devolved government) which consistently rank very high in league tables for happiness and standard of living. 

It's good we all live in countries that suit our ideologies. I'm happy to pay my £20 a week national insurance and income tax in exchange for free medical and dental care for myself and my kids, and if it's also stretching to pay for someone else's then good for them, I don't mind :D I'd much rather pay tax and have it spent on public services than most of the other junk governments waste their money on. Who knows, it might be me needing that safety net one day.

Wooks, yay for baby swag! Post pictures! We just got a message yesterday from a cousin that we have all her 0-3 clothes incoming - she's a total shopaholic so I'm expecting a pile of designer outfits probably mostly with tags on :haha: I think I've bought like one outfit for the sake of having something new, between all the stuff we already had and what's been given, we have enough to clothe about seven babies :rofl: Our local baby charity store will be happy!

Kit, BH twice a day doesn't sound excessive, and like Twag says, it could just be baby moving or stretching as well. How's the dizziness, did you get to a doctor?


----------



## Jezika

Wooks - not sure about my mum's flatulence, but I must admit it's nowhere as bad as mine atm. I'll spare the details. And yes post baby swag!

Kitty - I personally wouldn't be worried. As far as I know BH can start really early and just come and go. Mine certainly was like that, and actually lasted way longer per time than BH generally does. Especially when I was walking. Did you see a doc about the dizziness now?

M+S - again, totes agree with you politically. I love socialist Canada haha. I cannot imagine what all this treatment Tilly has had would cost in the US, whether out of pocket or in insurance premiums, and I'm glad no other parent here has to worry about that. And I can't wait to see your swag too! I wish we had more hand-me-downs, though now I've made more mum friends, I've gotten some cool pieces. I particularly like our inherited boys' shirts - they are so cute and not covered in just pink or butterflies.


----------



## kittykat7210

It's better, I didn't end up going because it's stopped in the main, must have just been salt or something, I don't know what the issue was but if I go again then straight to doctors, but yeh I feel like I have loads, this morning has been pretty non stop though, I've probably had about 15 in the last 4 hours that's why I asked about them because I've thought for the last couple of months it was baby, but then I started thinking maybe they weren't I have no idea what I'm doing :haha:

Half my problem is I hate doctors so I avoid going unless I actually have to :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Socialism in the US is a way to give more control to the government. Why should I, who rarely ever goes to a doctor, have to pay an extra $60 a month or more in taxes for others to go several times a year? Our country has seperated and fallen super far from the original small government power, following a simple constitution. 

On other news, my temp shot up today... If it stays up there I could have triphasic going on.


----------



## kittykat7210

Cp triphasic sounds promising!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Well CP, you currently pay $90 a month to an insurance company to not go to the doctor ever, which does nothing but subsidise others on your plan to get treatment and increase the profits of the insurance company? What's the difference? :shrug: You'd be better off by $30 a month.

I don't pay £20 a week 'extra' - I pay £20 a week in tax, full stop :) It covers healthcare, public services, all the s**t I don't agree with like Trident and fancy pictures for the government buildings, and all the stuff I do agree with like small business rates assistance, free prescriptions for all and pensions for old people...


----------



## TexasRider

As someone who pays over $9k yearly just for insurance premiums I would be open to hearing about a medical system similar to the U.K. or Canada. Obviously it would take some kinks being worked out etc. but when I have that much of our yearly income going to just premiums not counting how often we go to the children's hospital for her specialist appointments and doctor for ear infections it literally overwhelms our budget. I do $2k to our medical savings account each year and we use it all before it even gets close to the year being over due to high deductibles and $60 copay for specialist and $30 copay for regular doctor. I get the bills in and I literally cannot pay them and feed us and put a roof over our head all at the same time. We could technically both get second jobs to pay medical bills but then there is no one to watch our kid and I hate the idea of someone else raising her. So we rob peter to pay Paul and do what we can when we can and if it goes to collections so be it we can't do anything else. It's frustrating and I feel hopeless but my daughter needs this medical care so We keep going but it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## M&S+Bump

The idea that a teacher should need a second job to pay medical bills makes me want to cry. And the idea that people here are voting for a party that takes us ever closer to being in that situation too makes me afraid.


----------



## Cppeace

MS I pay around $200 in state and fed taxes every month already. I get no benefits out of that. I'm lucky if I get 1/4 back in tax refund a year. To add another $20 or $30 a month for free healthcare wouldn't be bad, but that's not how it would work. It would be a sliding scale in which people who make $15-50k would pay the most for people who don't work and contribute pretty much nothing. I'm just grateful I am tough and have good genes that doesn't require meds or doctor visits ever. My last 6 doctor visits were for hbc, not needed health visits. I've not needed a doctor since I was 2 years old.


----------



## TexasRider

I'm Stepping away from the conversation. I'm just getting more and more upset about the whole situation. I was and am still healthy- I rarely go to the doctor as well in fact I can't afford it for myself. My kiddo has a complex medical history and will have appointments for it until she's at least 18-maybe even longer. It wasn't caused by anything I did wrong while I was pregnant it just happened. She won the lottery so to speak when it comes to birth defects. Our insurance system is broken. The stupid loophole where if your workplace offers "affordable insurance" for the employee only then all of them are affordable is crazy. If I had to just insure myself my work would pick up all but $25 a month. I can handle that. It's when you add in the dependents or a spouse that the cost more than doubles and rates increase each year. Something has to happen there is no way that this is "as good as the insurance companies can do" pricewise etc.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes tex, the system is most definitely beyond broken and the corrupt owned politicians are the main reason.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I'm not even necessarily wanting free healthcare just make it where my premiums aren't close to $800 a month just so I can have insurance (health and dental)


----------



## kittykat7210

We wouldn't be able to have a baby if the NHS didn't exist, we wouldn't be able to treat my husbands crohns, which once you are diagnosed is there with you for life, some of his medication is £1000, which we would never be able to afford without the NHS help. He has a medical card which means he pays just over £100 a year for all his medication, works out cheaper than individual prescriptions! The only thing I think is disgusting is NHS funded meth, people can come in and get the drug once a day from their pharmacist. Anyway I think this conversation is out of my comfort zone, despite its flaws the NHS helps so many people (including my husband) to live relatively pain free. I wouldn't want it gone ever!


----------



## shaescott

It seems that a lot of us are getting upset or uncomfortable here, so I would like to respectfully suggest that we move on to non-political topics. 

Gigs, how is Levin doing?

M&S, how about Isaac?

Still, how are you feeling? Bump shots are needed :)

Kitty, I'm glad you feel less dizzy now. Definitely need bump shots from you too. 

Calling all pregnant ladies for bump shots!


----------



## Cppeace

I can change the subject. I've got a 10 day streak for exercise! 
I'll be posting another 2-3lb loss on Wednesday.


----------



## Jezika

Great work, CP! That's very impressive. How have you done it? Also, random question and not asking for any particular reason, but how old are you again? I'm sure you said before.


----------



## kittykat7210

Have a bump shot :rofl: 26 weeks (almost) 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpstwdyzq4v.jpg


----------



## Jezika

You look totally gorgeous, Kitty! I hope you feel just as good about yourself as you look. And once again, Evelyn Rose is such a beautiful name for your little girl.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you Jez but I do feel hideous If I'm honest, my thigh gap has officially disappeared this week, which I know isn't the end of the world but makes me feel like I'm gaining everywhere not just my bump which in turn makes me feel like I'm gaining more than necessary weight. Half my mind thinks my bump is beautiful and the other half thinks I just don't suit pregnancy! Evie is active most of the day now which is nice, we have just assembled the travel system as well, we only have one more thing to get baby and that's a wardrobe for the 1 million clothes we have got for her :haha: 

Any other pictures ladies, be it bumps, babies or any unrelated topic?


----------



## Cppeace

I've done it by log my calories and using the system at myfitnesspal. I actually lost over 100 pounds 4 years ago but got discouraged and gave up when I had 60 lbs to go. Now I'm back up to losing over 100lbs again. 
I'm 34.

Kitty you are very cute and your bump looks perfect.


----------



## Cppeace

Ok Kitty here is an off topic pic of anything. 
A cute little chinchilla with a treat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I also feel hideous and every Monday my stupid ass coworker says "oh, you grew another inch or two!" And she asked another coworker, who clearly picked up on my fuck off vibes, so she just ignored her too :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

People like that are extremely annoying. I don't know why pregnancy gives people this idea that they can now comment on ladies size or even touch them. It blows my mind. I'm a large lady so no one will even know I'm pregnant as I will be shrinking as the bump is growing and therefore no bump will really show.


----------



## DobbyForever

People are cray. I don't get it. She's changing sites next year year so I only have to listen to her for 25 more days.

Also woot woot congrats on the exercise streak!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol that's good you only have to deal with her another month. And thanks- the exercise helps me keep the deficit easier. Burn more calories = can eat more calories. I also am in terrible shape so need to help the lungs, heart and muscles out.


----------



## DobbyForever

True true man my weight dropped quick when I did krav 5x-7x a week. You keep grooving girl!

Afm officially hit 20 lbs gained :cry: still within range of healthy weight gain though according to the graph my gyn showed me but meh not amused. Especially since she still wants me to gain 1-1.5 a week. Which is like dude that's a potential 12-18 more lbs which doesn't match up with only gaining 25-35 crazy lady but the graph don't lie. Unless I have my starting weight wrong in my personal records...


----------



## gigglebox

I concur, more bump shots!
I've been trying to keep up but...exhaustion. Like, legit exhaustion. I've evidently been pushing myself too much...which really just translates into not enough sleep. And now I have a twitch. Not like a little twitch over the eye...but full on head/shoulder spasm that makes my enire head turn (like a quick snap) to the side and my corresponding shoulder to shrug up. It's fucking weird. Having other symptoms of stuff so ended up back to see the ob doctor this afternoon. I'm to keep an eye on myself for worsening symptoms. Fun stuff!

Dobs, did I miss the nursery pic? The cake is cute though. Did I comment on that?

Jez did I comment on Tilly? Her smile is so adorable <3 

Kit, that is an adorable dress and very cute bump! Don't stress about the weight and where it goes, it tends to stick places and release after birth. I've noticed this both times, especially with some swelling. It's immediately noticable in my face. This time my arms and face have gone down, but my legs are pumped to capacity from all the iv fluids. They don't feel like my own legs.

Wow I really don't know what I posted last...did I say we were home? Released yesterday. Last night was extremely rough; took us hours to get Lev (who has earned the nickname "Boobers") to sleep. Hubs patience is wearing thin...poor guy. He has to do pretty much everything except my job of breastfeeding. Because of my severe anemia, it is strongly recommended that do not get up or walk around with the baby, so if he needs to be rocked and walked for soothing, hubs is up.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think he put every oz he gained on his cheeks :haha:

DH wants another.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9537.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## M&S+Bump

And Kit, if it makes you feel any better, I was anorexic at 16, surviving on an apple and a cup-a-soup a day - and I still didn't ever have a thigh gap.

The fat goes on everywhere in preparation for breastfeeding and some will be water retention too. It'll come back off afterwards.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I'm naturally skinny, I was borderline between normal and underweight for quite a while in high school, and I haven't had a thigh gap since pre-puberty. As someone who's had body dysmorphia and starved myself when I was already skinny, I understand why looking down at yourself can make you feel large, even if logically you know you're healthy and small. Add on top of that that you're growing a baby, and of course it'll cause some dysmorphic thoughts. 

Gigs I'm sorry you're having a rough time with little Lev :hugs:

M&S awww he's so cute, and how adorable and sweet that your DH already wants another!


----------



## Jezika

Isaac looks so happy and content! And handsome, of course. 

Gigs it sounds like you're having a bit of a sh*tty time, and I think it's hard enough to adjust and cope after a baby even without the added health stuff like anaemia. I honestly really didn't enjoy the first 4-5 weeks (and I didn't have another child to care for!) but it did get soooo much better. And with you mentioning twitches, I'm realizing I have those too, mostly when I'm falling asleep. Sleep deprivation is bags of fun huh.

Kitty I get your negative feelings despite looking great. I too battled the thigh gap disappearance for the first time in my life and swollen fingers etc. I've only recently been able to put on my other rings (I know you mentioned you can't wear your wedding band... well, I never take mine off so I physically COULDN'T take it off during pregnancy. When I ended up in hospital it had to be taped over for safety reasons). My body has definitely changed since having a baby, but to be honest I don't really care now that I Tilly. I had a huge hang-up about going out without make up pretty much my whole life, and now I couldn't give two monkey sh*ts.


----------



## Cppeace

Thigh gaps are genetic and caused by the hips and spine more than anything else when actually thin. Only about 25-30% of thin women report having one usually. 
Gigs glad to hear from you. Sorry your hubby is wearing then. Hopefully you can be back on your feet soon. 
Dobby you were thin when you got pregnant and therefore should gain like 35lbs supposedly in a healthy pregnancy. My mom always looked like she swallowed a watermelon when pregnant and generally gained 20ish pounds but she was only 5'2" so not sure if that was the reason she gained less than recommended. She had all normal size babies (we all weighed 7lbs and 2-7oz).


----------



## Cppeace

MS those are adorable chubby cheeks he has.


----------



## Jezika

I gained just over 40lbs in preg. Don't forget boob weight haha.

Tilly pics. We hope to go home tomorrow or Wednesday but still creaking out about how we will administer oral antibiotics at home (btw Dobs, meds fidnbsbies usually come in sweetened liquid/syrup form that you syringe into their mouths, no tablets... I guess those would be a choking hazard... and I also suck with givsing my pets meds).
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7008.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_6991.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 13









IMG_7018.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cppeace

Tilly is super cute, Jez :) such big bright eyes.


----------



## StillPraying

Jez is that a Snapchat filter?! :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Still congrats on your halfway point! And LMFAO fat stack of cash :rofl: I could use one (or two or three) of those right about now

Gigs sorry hubs is wearing thin and that the anemia is still giving you grief. But I&#8217;m happy you are home. And lol bobbers. Ty re cake. I posted a pic of the crib&#8230; maybe? I only posted it in a few threads, but I think this was one. Nursery is still far from done.

MS how cute is he?! And lol at DH wanting another already hehe.

Kit I rio agree with everyone else. One thing I wasn&#8217;t prepared for was reading &#8220;fat stores for bfing&#8221;. So I just look at all my extra chunkage and think it&#8217;s ok it&#8217;s all about the breast milk. Jez reminded me re:rings. I have a hard/ very painful time now getting my rings on and off. On is not so bad because I usually do it after I shower and do all my belly cream and loitioning. I read a great tip online when I didn&#8217;t want to give up wearing my ring that you can put your finger in cold water for a bit to reduce the swelling/ make it more slippery then take your ring off. So I&#8217;ve been doing that. Just obviously don&#8217;t do it over the sink lol

Peace I&#8217;m only 5&#8217;2&#8221; lol. I wasn&#8217;t really thin before I got pregnant. I was on the edge of being out of healthy range for my height, and I had packed on quite a bit of fat/ extra weight from the depression. It was the most out of shape and heaviest I have ever been in my life. :(

Jez you know I was thinking tablets sound like a choking hazard but that just goes to show how prepared I am for a child :rofl: LMFAO at that makeup and nose ring filter!!! Hahaha love it. And she is gorgeous. I love that she got your really unique and defined facial features. Not to go back to politics, but maybe hubs needs to get a shotgun ready for when she hits dating age ;)

Re thigh gap, please don&#8217;t kill me when I say this lol. I had a thigh gap. I lost it last year when I gained 20 lbs then got it back right before I got pregnant and then lost it early tri 2. I know there&#8217;s a lot of negative things to say out there about thigh gaps being unhealthy and most people don&#8217;t have them&#8230; but my anthropology professor at UCLA was going over how the human skeleton has evolved over time and mentioned that we should have thigh gaps based on our current skeleton. Needless to say he got instantly reemed by the girls in class, which he was clearly prepared for because he then pulled out his life sized skeleton to make a point. I&#8217;m not saying not having one is unhealthy, I&#8217;m just saying according to him and my experience humans are built to have one. I&#8217;m still considered a healthy weight, but if I was my ideal weight for my height then I&#8217;d have one even with my genetically larger than average African thighs. So could be partially genetics like Peace said. I do remember it having something to do with the proportions of hip width to thigh bone something.


----------



## Michellebelle

Love all the pics!

Having a blah evening. I planned on making salmon and roasted veggies for dinner, but go to cook, and there's only one salmon filet left in the freezer. Sigh. I guess DH and I are sharing. Small thing, but just puts a bummer on the evening after a really long day at work. 

And my blood sugar numbers have been a bit higher the last couple of days. Still under the limit, but closer. I think I'm going to have to start watching what I'm eating more closely to make sure I'm not messing up baby's sugar levels, 

I do have a doc appt tomorrow though, so looking forward to hearing baby's heartbeat again!


----------



## Cppeace

It's genetic and likely has a lot to do with "what your genes say you are bred for". My mom is tiny- like you apparently Dobs, and never weighed more than 110lbs until she was in her 40s. Even now at 59 she only weighs 126. She has never had a thigh gap. Even when she was a teen weighing less than 100lbs she didn't have one. She though has "breeder hips" for such a tiny thing lol. Her hips are the largest measurement of her body- including around the body shoulder measurement. 
People with more of a runner's frame are more likely to have a thigh gap. There's nothing wrong with it as long as you are healthy while having it and not having an eating disorder or whatnot to achieve it at an underweight status.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle I hate when that happens. Luckily I'm solely in charge of feeding this man, so I pre bag all my proteins so I don't run into that issue. Hugs. Sorry about the blood sugar. Are you monitoring it at home?

That would make sense. I was built for running. According to every track coach I had in elementary, middle, and high school I run "with perfect form and the grace of a gazelle"


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, ever thought about running for leisure and putting those gazelle legs to some use? Hubby runs marathons but I personally find running absolute torture, even though I have long legs. I definitely envy runners for their stamina.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope. I hate running. Got the body for it but not the lungs. Imagine it's from being a preemie. Or drive lol. My mom always hoped I would grow up to run in the olympics, but goooooooodness I hate running lol

I do like Spartan Race type things but my bum shoulder put an end to that


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm defo built for comfort, not speed :haha: I'm a bit more in proportion now but used to have no hips to speak of, shoulders by far the largest measurement. Back then, 5ft 6, 25" waist, 100lb soaking wet. No thigh gap.

I don't know what I went up to in the end but I was 179lb this morning, so I suspect 190+ considering 9lb baby, placenta etc. So 50lb+ gained, and I was already much heavier than usual when I got pregnant. &#128561; My stretch marks have stretch marks :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

My stretch marks got stretch marks too! On my booty hehe no amount of stretch mark cream could go up against my genes.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby like CP said, thigh gaps are genetic. It's normal to have one or to not have one as long as your weight is healthy along with it. Again, I haven't had one since I hit puberty, but that's because of my personal bone structure. 

Jez, Tilly is just so precious, and that snapchat filter is hilarious!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm just quoting my anthro professor. Don't shoot the messenger. It was (oh goodness I'm getting old) like 10 years ago. Something about because of the angle and shape of our pelvic reasons for giving birth purposes, our thighs actually lay on a slant as opposed to men's who just fall straight downward. Happy to admit that genes play a factor in our skeletal build, but his point was it should be more prevalent than it is based on human skeleton structure. I only remember that discussion because A- I rarely went to class and happened to go that day lol and B- everyone got heated in class and I'm sitting there thinking wtf is a thigh gap and why is everyone flipping out over it lol and C- I was laughing about it later and then my friends were showing me how "normal women don't have thigh gaps" and when I had one they all made me feel like I was a b* for having one and it got super awkward for ten minutes

Thigh gaps and bmi go in the same category to me. Useless things to people to obsess over that don't matter because they don't actually reflect health. ;)

But I'd be lying if I said I didn't miss mine


----------



## Jezika

Just stood up to check and the insides of my thighs are definitely enjoying some decent intimacy. Doubt it'll go back to pre-pregnancy gapness. But like you said, who cares.

Speaking of body issues, my mum told me on the phone that I should stop eating bread (I don't eat much bread, but I'd told her I'd added a slice to some chicken and potatoes she brought us in hospital) because I'm putting on weight. She tried to cushion the blow by using some cutesy Hungarian euphemism for it, but it still stung a bit. Plus I'm actually dropping weight (sloooowly), at least up to when I checked last week. Then she tried to backtrack, saying how it's normal and I'm not fat and I've been through a lot lately blah blah blah. This was after a highly embarrassing episode when she came to visit earlier on in the evening and busted out a diatribe about how we shouldn't have let Tilly lick a strawberry (honestly, judging by her reaction you'd think we'd given her cyanide), how we are like children trying to raise a child (because she was cleaning up our messy apartment before she came), and how we can't even properly sort our mortgage. That in and of itself wasn't embarrassing (it's actually standard fare for my mum), but then the PA system announced that visiting hours are over and visitors need to please leave. Visiting hours were over much earlier, and I'd noticed over the last few days that they don't always make the announcement, leading me to believe they only do it when they actually want to get rid of people. So then I told her it was probably made because they heard her shouting, and lo and behold we discovered the door had been open the whole time without us realizing. I think for the first time ever, my mum was forced to see her behaviour from an outsider's perspective, and she was utterly mortified and still is. You know, like when you swear like a trooper and then realize your elderly neighbour was standing right behind you the whole time. I hope she can learn to chill out a bit. DH and I are used to it and I love her to bits, but my God can she freak the eff out over the tiniest thing and then just stress me out too. Anyway, back to body issues, luckily DH is always very sweet and supportive and makes me feel beautiful, which is surprising because we sadly have very little physical intimacy he can be very bluntly critical in other ways and I don't bat an eyelash (so it's not like he feels obliged to say it).

Dobs re: being prepared for a child, yup, that was and is me. I'm all like "kids take meds in liquid form, hellllooooo" NOW, but as IF I had any idea about that before. Pretty sure we all just figure things out as we go along.


----------



## Jezika

Speaking of stretch marks, I think I mentioned before how my belly looks like a giant scrotum?

Also, here's another thing I'm about to figure out as I go along re: parenting. Why are hiccups an issue?! Tilly gets them a lot and they don't cause problems, her any time she has them, people around me are like "uh oh, hiccups," and "oh no, why does she have hiccups?" She hiccuped all the time in my belly too. Am I missing something? I know they say something about trapped gas or something, but it's not been an issue...


----------



## DobbyForever

I misread that as you have stretch marks on your scrotum and I was so confused lol

And woooow about your mom. I get we all have quirks that family gets used to but lol at them passive aggressively getting rid of her. My family says dumb stuff too but it's just because we're so close they forget boundaries. Like what birth control I go on after birth is not something I want to discuss in the car with my stepdad, mom, and 18 year old brother


----------



## M&S+Bump

Think it might be an eastern european thing Jez. My dad has zero filter on his mouth too. Although your mum sounds hardcore :haha:

Nothing concerning about hiccups. Babies have them all the time but it's something to comment on because babies in general aren't that interesting to other people - it's equivalent to 'oh look at the length of his eyelashes!' or 'isn't he so fair/dark/bald'


----------



## shaescott

Jez wow if my mom ever told me I needed to lose weight I would flip shit (I say that a lot don't I?) but because she's seen me struggle with body dysmorphia and she was anorexic as a teenager, I'm pretty sure she never would. She's asked me if I've "been eating enough lately" because I "look skinny" in the past but that's more making sure I'm getting enough nutrients than commenting on my appearance. It's pretty funny to me that the hospital basically kicked her out :rofl:

Dobs I'm not sure exactly where your professor got that information that all (or most) women should have a thigh gap if they're healthy. It's true that our body is angled differently in that area due to the whole birth thing, but different people have different bone structures, and having a thigh gap at a healthy weight largely depends on how wide your hips are, your pelvic structure, etc. Not shooting the messenger, just explaining. If you had a thigh gap at a healthy weight, good for you, there's nothing wrong with that. But most women do not have thigh gaps at a healthy weight. I used to struggle with dysmorphia just because I didn't have a thigh gap. I thought my thighs were huge. They weren't. In fact, I was underweight. I just don't have the pelvic structure for it. At 14 I was 5'8" and got down to 112 pounds, and no thigh gap unless I forced my knees out weird. For clarification, we're talking about a gap with feet together, not shoulder width apart. Shoulder width apart, more women will have a gap, but that's not the so-called thigh gap.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you guys for not flipping out at me, I legit was worried someone was going to kill me for mentioning a thigh gap, I'm sorry about everyone's struggles, I think eating disorders and body dismorphia are more common than people care to admit.in regards to the weight gain I know it's normal and bound to happen etc. it's just difficult for me which I didn't realise it would be, I thought I was mainly over it all but it's definitely come right back with the pregnancy. It does slightly worry how my mind will work after Evie vacates, because at the moment I can rationalise eating because I'm feeding Evie, might have to put myself on watch after I give birth. 

FYI the chinchilla was adorable!!

And Tilly is so sweet, love the snapchat filter :rofl: 

In terms of thigh gaps I do know it's mainly genetic, I don't think I realised to what extent, no idea why I had a thigh gap because I'm 5ft2 with narrow ish hips and short legs XD the opposite to all thigh gap requirements, and yeh shae feet together, I didn't even realise people thought of feet apart as being one. 

I'm officially up 16 lbs... I now weigh 119lbs which is the most I've weighed for about 4 years! 

Anyway is anyone doing anything nice today? I'm tidying the house :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I finally caught up! I guess insomnia is good for something right?

RE weight gain: I gained 45 pounds with the boys and lost it all within a month or two. However, my body is very different than it was before. Which I wasn't expecting since I was already overweight. Everything seems to be slightly smaller &#65288;probably because I'm always moving 100mph) but my stomach has that pooch we get after babies. 

RE baby meds: the boys have severe acid reflux (most likely from being premie) and are on meds. They're a liquid I give by oral syringe. It's actually super easy once you get used it to. I give it to them when they're hungry so they usually swallow it. If I'm having a hard time though I put it in near their cheek and then stick the bottle in either after so they drink. Can you do that with Tilly jez? Or slip the syringe in the side of her mouth while she breastfeeds?

There was more... I can't remember. 
Darn it I can hear one of them sucking their hands which means he'll probably wake soon to eat. 
And there's a cry. Gotta go.


----------



## Jezika

Green I tried the sneaking in thing with the Tylenol but I think just the taste freaked her out (already associated it with bad stuff that happened earlier when the emerge nurses made her dramatically gag and cough and I thought she was going to aspirate and looked so distressed that it will probably haunt me). That's why it was on my nipple, and she wouldn't go near them while she still tasted it on them. But since it's a new flavour, the antibiotics might be more palatable. Do you just syringe it into their mouths and they just swallow it because they like it? If she'll take it like that, happy days, otherwise the cheek thing is where I run into trouble. I have to have her fairly reclined or else she will spit it out, and then she lets it go to the back of her throat just gags instead of swallows, even if I aim to the side. Plus these stupid syringes are so stiff that half the time it all goes in at once arghhh. 

M+S it's definitely an Eastern European thing and she most certainly has no filter! But she can usually say these things because we are super close. It's just sometimes I reflect on it and it's like uhh hellooo, that's mean, so I do say something and she feel bad. And re: hiccups, a lot of the people talk as though they're worried about the hiccups, not merely making conversation. Still baffled. 

About to bedshare in hospital with Tilly, meh heh. She kept getting grouchy in the crib and I don't want to distress her. DH is curled up at the foot of the tiny bed. That mean nurse would flip her sh*t, as Shae would say, especially since she was mortified at the thought of all three of us sleeping in this bed.


----------



## Cppeace

Chinchillas are the most adorable rodent in my opinion for sure. Their like super soft, fluffy south American squirrels lol. They are even cuter when they take their dust bath. I have one ; she's named Carolina.


----------



## kittykat7210

My chickens used to have dust baths, I thought they were cute :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez I don't think they like the taste. It's like a mint flavor. How much does she have to take? Putting it against their cheek kind of makes them swallow I think. I can put 1ML in Michael's mouth and he won't gag as long as I put it against the back of his cheek. I think it might it might be easier actually that way than a little at time. Does she take a pacifier? I think the same concept of sneaking it in could work with that. Wait until she's sucking a bit and sneak it in. Might be easier than your breast.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, I've seen chickens do those dust baths. It is cute. Chinchillas though roll and flip in their dust. It is too cute. 
I went bowling again. I increased my last week score by 30%.Yay!


----------



## DobbyForever

He didn't mention weight at all. He was speaking strictly structurally, and your genes would influence your structure.

I feel like I missed these chinchilla pictures somehow. Everyone is talking about chinchillas.

Jez gl bedsharing! Hopefully the nurse doesn't give you a rough time again. Sorry there isn't room for the three of you. Sorry if I missed it, any word on when you may get to go home?

Nothing nice. Stressful week at work. Exhausted. Just counting down days to the weekend.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I tend to just put the syringe in pointed towards the back of the cheek, and put the medicine in slowly if they're calm and accepting it, or just get as much in as possible and hope they swallow it if they're not.

It gets easier with slightly older ones - mine all do their own syringes now and line up for Calpol even if not everyone needs it - don't know what it is they like, it tastes rancid to me!


----------



## Cppeace

Here Dobby I'll respost for you lol

and here is one of them getting a dust bath lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww they are cute!!! They're all like lol I don't know what word I'm looking for. I feel like the chinchillas people have here are like giant dust bunny monsters. Yours are cute!


----------



## Cppeace

Chinchillas are small, weighing 1-1.5lbs and about 3-4 inches plus fuzzy tail. They are very sweet but most have a skittish rather than cuddly personality but they aren't bitey or bad tempered, just energetic. Mine has a wheel and is always on it. They love treats, especially raisins. They have the softest fur in the world, most hairs per inch count as well and that is why they are raised for fur across the world, but they make nice pets.
My dad always said they reminded him of Pikachu lol

Are you sure the ones you are thinking of aren't chinchilla rabbits? They are a popular breed/color of rabbit.


----------



## DobbyForever

I could not tell you lol. I just know I'm PetSmart they look interesting. But most animals in PetSmart look interesting.

My cousin almost impulse bought a chin. But it was $300 so she changed her mind lol. Think she left with a rabbit instead r_r


----------



## Cppeace

My original chinchilla I got from a breeder and we bought two, onefor me and one for my baby sis was $150(hers was $125). The one I have now was $200 but came with 3 story cage- purchased from owner no longer wanting it. 
Rabbits are easier and tend to be more cuddly as well. Chins are funny to watch and let wall run in your room.


----------



## DobbyForever

These kids are like screaming outside like they're being gutted and my sheltie is barking so much it won't up my son. On the one hand I got 4 seconds of visible tummy movement on camera on the other I am not amused by her barking


----------



## Cppeace

lol well you know he's not deaf ... that's always good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah. He responds to loud noises, but usually super loud like movies. This is this first he got active when she started barking. I'm hoping he just gets used to it because I would lose my poo if she wakes him up and I can't console him


----------



## Jezika

Green - she doesn't take a pacifier or bottle. Eye roll. 

M+S - I try to do the cheek thing too, but she moves her head around so much that I'm lucky to get it anywhere in her mouth, and if we forcefully hold her head she gets really upset and then seems to be more likely to gag (plus it makes me really anxious and she can probably sense it). 

I did do it twice already and it wasn't the worst thing in the world but she definitely didn't like it and did spit a bit out. I hope she doesn't get more fiercely resistant each time. She has 25 more doses to come! The 8-hour spacing is also stressing me out. It's hard to avoid making it fall in the middle of the night.

Chinchillas are cute. I just get sad because rodents have shorter lifespans than, say, cats and dogs.


----------



## DobbyForever

I like rodents. But apparently I developed an allergy to their bedding as an adult. Never had this issue as a kid. But yeah I do prefer the longevity and size of dogs


----------



## Cppeace

Chinchillas are not kept in there bedding therefore you can use like cat litter or whatever works for you, but some people do get irritated by the dust they shake off after their bath. They have long lives if well kept like 9-13 years. Rabbits can also live that long if kept right. I think rats are around 6-8 years. Guinea pigs can live up to 8. I kept my guinea pigs in recycled softened cardboard bedding so it didn't really have dust or similar that say wood shavings have.


----------



## JLM73

Just letting you all know I am STILL alive - just had MUCH drama with hubs 
He legit told me the last few days he doesn't wanna try to do the relationship anymore- he's stressing badly as his bad financial decisions and lack of comunicay have led him to literally bankrupt. I have been as supportive as I can but insom is a beast 
TOO real and him and mom have MORE than woren my patience

So I legit took his stuff from here Back to his place, and took all my shit OUT:trouble: I am over his moody shit last cpl weeks and he doesn't plan to even move somewhere we can both live!
WTF!? and to top THAT all off, he gave me all his dog stuff:huh:
I have an unexpected preg chi ( she had to have gotten preg when we bought them as we never bred her)
So I was like ummm....where are the dogs??
He literally tutned his poor 14 yr old boxer in to the shelter he got him from AND the annoying JRussel?!?! 
He is just giving up everything!!
I told him ummm you prob just gave the boxer a death sentence...older dogs with bad hips is not likely to get adopted...I'm soo peeved with him!

Oh and while I got all my shit, he told me take your tests-- I told him umm we did nothing this cycle so don't really need to test, and he said Well they are still yours...
:saywhat:

I am doubly peeved that now at 43 I have no hopes of even conceiving after 35 cycles now!! I have no words...and WTF with my cycle been spotting odd times, today was heavier so put in a tampon and 12 hrs later ( busy hard day) it barely has anything on it, and much crampiness ALL day?!? I swore it was AF but I am only cycle day 22 of 26 day cycles:growlmad:

FML...been up way over 48 hrs busting my ass all day, and come home to the preg chi looking like labor is starting:dohh: No effing rest for the wicked


----------



## Cppeace

J, I'm so sorry you are going through this. I know it has to be hard. You are a strong woman and can do this. If you still want to try conceiving there are other ways. I'm sending you love and compassion and know you will be ok.


----------



## JLM73

Also congrats on new babies- I've missed tons
Super cute 

Chinchillas look like giant mice to me- super cute tho

and I HATE these big ass ads that force you to "continue to site"
serioiusly

ugh gotta go NOT sleep so I can be on pup watch...5 dogs is wearing on me not having my bathroom not smell like pee ugh, but I didn't have access to hubs house till tonight as he kept saying -I'll come to you, tell me what you need:growlmad:[-X so for 3 days I'm like Um NO I will come get what I need...he's acting weird as hell, I think he didn't clean up having a pity party or didn't want me to see he surrendered his dogs of 14yrs and 6 yrs??
He shaved all his hair off and cut his beard too??

Midlife crisis...I made sure I looked damn good when I came tonight
He looked like a sad puppy...whatevs
I think he legit didn't wanna see me since he text 2 days ago he didn't want me there cuz he needed to not have emotional drama to get theru this:ignore:
I am about to give his ass a cpl months , cuz I'm not gonne be one of those "married but separated 15 years ppl
I still have a donor on hot standby. Obvi won't contact him while still married - but if hubs is truly Out, he's got limited time before I file legal separation and do my thing:devil:


----------



## DobbyForever

J I'm so sorry :(. I agree with Peace. You're strong. Sorry about the unexpected chi. Hopefully those pups can lead to some unexpected income? I'm sorry hubs decided to have a breakdown :(. Sounds rough for both of you. I hope that you two can either work it out or you find peace on your solo path.


----------



## Jezika

I'm also so sorry you're going through this, J. Can't imagine all of this on top of the insomnia and caring for so many dogs and now puppies. Do you think the two of you are likely to reconcile?

AFM we are home from hospital now and I've felt so down ever since. Other than the whole medication anxiety, I just feel so overwhelmed by what happened. I was in survival mode at the time, but all that Tilly went through is now sinking in and I feel a little traumatized. I forgot I had fitness class so I ended up going in order to have some normalcy, and I just cried all the way home and then at home. It's so, so hard to see a tiny baby who you love more than anything in the world go through so much. And what's she's been through isn't even that bad compared to what some kids go through. Gosh, it was so hard hearing a code blue when we were in hospital, knowing it's s child... And just some of the other patients there. I guess I should feel lucky. Sorry to be so negative.

Finally sleeping in my own bed now, ahhh.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh J I'm sorry :hugs: sounds like you're having a rough time, but you also sound like you're dealing with it quite well! I think you're right to give yourself a timeline before proper separation. But I hope it works out for you. 


Jez sorry Tilly isn't dealing with her meds very well, I hate giving our cat his worming tablets (I know not exactly the same, but only comparison I have:rofl:), that's traumatic enough and it's only once every few months, he gags and cries and spits it out, it takes both of us to do it and I feel so sorry for him. So I can't imagine what you're going through. Hopefully Tilly gets used to the medicine as part of her routine :hugs: 

I've just seen you're update Jez, sounds like you're having a tough time dealing with it all (as would I) can you talk to hubs about it, or is he the same? Try to remember that Tilly is home and is doing so much better, it's just a bump in road :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez you need to vent. I get it. It's all hitting you now. Just keep communicating and loving on Tilly. A few good nights in your own bed is just what you need. Sorry the medication situation is still rough, but you'll get the hang of it. :hugs: hang in there. You're over the worst part.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez having a sick baby is hard. No matter how sick. With one of the twins being in the NICU I totally get how you feel. At first they made it seem like no big deal but then a couple days turned into a week which turned into well this isn't working we have to try the next step up. The unknown and then even when they do know seeing your baby helpless and nothing you can do about it is a whole new emotion I can't even describe. You're a strong momma and you got this. It's okay to express your feeling how you need to, even if that's crying all the way home. And if you're anything like me you'll think about those other kids and how sick they are and start to feel guilty for feeling bad about Tilly. Please don't do that. Because as I said a sick child is a sick child and being in the hospital is extreme no matter what. Especially when you're dealing with a rude nurse. Glad you're home. 
Hopefully the meds at night aren't bad. The boys take theirs better when they're half asleep haha it's like a reflex to just swallow and not fight it.


----------



## pacificlove

J,sorry to hear sh!t is hitting the fan, I hope you can figure out whatever is riddling your relationship.. hugs to you!

Jez, glad to hear you guys are at home again. No worries about the tears here, talk talk talk. It'll get better. How is your hubby dealing?
Enjoy a good night's sleep with Tilly in your arms tonight!!

Cant remember who was talking about weight gain and changed bodies... I gained 15 lbs which where gone very quickly for me plus then some. My boobs now sport stretch marks and I also have a long scar in my pubic hair. The feeling in the skin right above the incision is yet to return fully. But then I look at my baby and it was all worth it.
The biggest change was in the brain and heart: it's become very hard to think of a time without Logan and the amount of love i hold for him now was unimaginable before his birth. It's a feeling I can't even describe; on how that changes a woman into a mother.


----------



## wookie130

J- Oh dear. :( I'm so sorry you're going through this. I've been wondering about you. I hope you get this all figured out, and in the meantime, try to get some sleep, and take care of yourself.

Jez- I understand what you're going through. My son was hospitalized two separate times (both full week-long stays) when he was 6 and 7 months old, due to respiratory issues. IV's in his head, lots of poking an prodding, around the clock breathing treatments, dehydration, ugh, it was AWFUL. It's hard watching your LO go through any of that... Give yourself a few days to readjust to home life. This too shall pass.


----------



## shaescott

J I'm really sorry things are going so poorly. I hope whatever happens between the two of you is for the best. Much love and hugs <3 :hugs:


----------



## Twag

J sorry to hear about the drama :hugs: try and get some rest hun - hope it all works out you are a strong woman :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

J :hugs: Here for you hon <3

Jez you have every right to feel so upset by it all. Ive had hospital stays with both of my girls and it was awful. We went through mulitiple blood draws with DD2 and it was absolutely awful. It's so hard when they're so little and don't understand whats happening. I'm glad you guys are home now :hugs: Do the meds have to be done at exactly 8 hrs? I know dd2 was on antibiotics like that but the dr said it was okay if it wasn't exactly 8 hrs and not to wake her up for them. with dd1 it worked to put the meds on a baby spoon and put it in her mouth. just a tiny bit at a time so it wasn't enough for her to spit out. hope that helps.


----------



## DobbyForever

Getting waxed again :rofl: not my lady bits (though I'm due to do that in a week or two). I have a mustache and unibrow sitch going on that just won't do lol. Just thought you all needed to know that ;)


----------



## shaescott

Lol Dobs I have light hair so I've never had a girlstache problem, it sounds annoying. I just yesterday shaved down there and under my arms and of course down there is already getting irritated, it happens every time, I just have to wait it out, it'll go away after a few days as the hair grows back. 

So I thought I was sick with allergies, but turns out I'm sick on top of that. Almost all my lymph nodes are swollen, some are tender. My mom is worried I could have mono so she'll see if the lymph nodes are noticeably bigger tomorrow. If they are, she'll have me tested for mono. After the girl in my community dying from mono, everyone's a bit on edge about it, despite how rare it is to die from it. I could also just have another damn cold. I'm literally sick every month lately and it's driving me up a wall.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo that stinks that it gets irritated after shaving :(. Yeah my hair is dark so it is quite obvious. Also plucked two long chin hairs :rofl;

Yikes I hope you don't have it. I had it in college and was never quite myself again. :(. Doctors suggested I may have developed chronic fatigue syndrome from it, but I think I'm just lazy hahaha. Rest up! Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

I have fair hair too, but I do occasionally have to shave these two little patches on my lower chin, neck area. I rarely ever have to shave my legs or underarms, they grow really slow and I only grow leg hair below the knee lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

The jealousy is real


----------



## shaescott

I'm lazy so I don't shave my legs, they're not very noticeable though. I basically only have baby hairs on my thighs, it's only on the bottom half I have anything, and they're still pretty light. I have to shave my underarms, it grows in dark. 

I really hope I don't have mono too. I'll have to be out of work for ages and I can't afford that.


----------



## Jezika

Oh man, having mono would suck, Shae. I hope you don't have it. I remember my SIL in the UK had it (where it's called glandular fever), and it took her out for months, I think. Why is it such a long-lasting illness?

Thank you all for the kind words re: Tilly and sharing your own stories. I felt a bit better today. It was great weather. DH was back at work and my mum came to help with the antibiotics, but I actually managed to give them to her on my own with very little fuss, which is great (I basically pretended to be super excited about the whole process). And then in the evening DH and I went for a walk and a dessert with Tilly. The evening meds sucked coz she was tired and hungry and crying, but we still got it done. Oh, and hubby was a mess for the first few days in hospital but he's totally fine now, other then the shared antibiotic fear.

I'm just seeming to struggle to get over how vulnerable she is and how I can possibly protect her, plus the paranoia I'll experience about it coming back when she inevitably has fever or vomits next. It also sucks how routine medical stuff is just so traumatic in a way I did not expect. Babies have tiny veins that are often hidden by chub, so it's really hard to get an IV in. A simple urine sample is taken with a catheter (eek!). Meds often mean forcing stuff into their mouths or bum. Gah. And then the worry of dehydration etc. etc. I guess on the bright side I've now been "broken in" and will happily go to emerge if I'm worried, even if it's the middle of the night, plus I definitely won't be worried about or crying at future vaccinations now. That sh*t is nothing compared to what she's been through haha.

Btw Kitty I totally had the same anxiety with giving meds to our cats! I haaaaate it and feel so bad still!

Re: body hair, can't remember if I told the story of how I stayed with a BFF around the time of her wedding and saw her waxing her facial her, which is when I looked and realized I had a full-on moustache, and when I asked her why she never told me, she said, "I thought you liked it like that" lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I had to take a quarter off and spent two months bedridden. Not in doctor's orders, I just physically could not get out of bed. 

Jez I wish I had some magic words of wisdom to ease your anxiety. I'd love to say it goes away, but my mom still hurts when any of us hurt. I pray that Tilly fully recovers and there are no more scares like this. :hugs:

Also lmfao about the hair story! That's awesome.

Afm my grandmother just bought me a changer since I was whining about my furniture not matching. I'm so excited hehe. Not excited about trying to figure out what to do with my dressers.... too lazy to sell them and one got messed up in the last move. But ugh getting them down two flights. Told SO we should just sledgehammer it and take it piece by piece :rofl:

I also am having issues deciding where to put things. I don't want the crib or dresser in front of the window because I'm highly private so I don't want to feel like people are watching my son sleep or be changed. But the opposite wall is in line with the door and I don't want to open up to a bunch of furniture. I can't win.


----------



## shaescott

Luckily I'm not too tired so that's a good sign it's not mono. Hope for the best. I'm not sure why it's such a long lasting illness, I just know it is.


----------



## Twag

I had glandular fever and oh man that was awful the pain from swollen glands was unreal - glands in places I didn't even know I had them :wacko: knocked me for six - hope you don't have it Shae


----------



## wookie130

Shae- I hope it isn't mono. That'll knock the life right out of you. My DH had it when we first started dated, which meant we couldn't see each other or smooch or anything. Big bummer.

Dobs- You and your hair removal adventures! :rofl: I wax my own lip and eyebrows once and a while. I am SO BAD at shaving, however. I like keeping my underarms shaved, but I'm guilty of walking around with the 70's bush, and Paul Bunyon legs. If I'm wearing a skirt or shorts, or something with a slit, yeah, I'll resign to shaving. But otherwise, I'm simply too lazy to bother most days.

AFM- Struggling to poop. The constipation is real this time, girls. I never had issues with H or O. Eeek! I poop, and it's like giving birth, every 4 days or so. Oh, as of tomorrow, I'm officially done with the 1st tri. Yay! :happydance: About two school weeks left, too, so that's refreshing, and I can just spend the next 3ish months of my pregnancy wearing leggings, tank tops, sweat pants, and I can go more days between hair washings. :rofl: Fellow teachers will understand the excitement involved in all of that. Phew! Oh, and I have vowed to eat lots of ice cream with my kids. It's going to be good! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg. If this is Levy's sleeping pattern, I am blessed. Even if it was just for last night, it was desperately needed. He seems to do the snooze/wake up and eat/snooze thing all day, then he gets a harder, shorter nap in for 1.5-3 hours, then a seriously deep, long sleep. Night before last i was up until 3.30am trying to get him to fall asleep, then he slept until 9:30am. Last night he fell asleep at 11pm, woke up at midnight with a wet diaper--I changed him, gave him a booby snack, and he went right back to sleep. It's 6:30am and he's just waking up. 

I know they say to wake them every 3 hours to feed...but fuck that. Boobers had his first check up and he is gaining weight. Dr said he'd like to see it come up faster so we'll reassess in a week, and if that's a real issue i'll start waking him up. But y'all don't even know....my sleep deprivation has been so severe that I have full on twitches/tremors when awake (I think I mentioned that before) that increase in frequency when I get tired. I think I legit had, collectively, 10 hours of sleep the entire time I was in the hospital (6 days). 

Anyway I'm not going to count on this being his norm but it was much needed and I am thankful for it last night!

Ok I've been reading but haven't been able to respond. Sorry if I'm forgetting things! 

Dobs, I went back and saw the crib pic I missed. Your theme is so darling <3 And, meh, don't worry about the matching furniture. Ultimately you will be the only one that cares, and it looks fine. If it really bothers you, you could stain the lighter one...or make SO do it :haha:

Cp, my friend who breeds rabbits actually said they are not technically rodents. I think chinchillas fall into the same category...can't remember what it is though...

J, wtf? Did something specific happen that made him explode? Maybe a break would do you good. I hope y'all don't end up divorced, but if it's not working, it's not working. But when y'all are good you are so cute together. Hope you can work it out. Did chi go into labor yet?

Jez, I always (selfishly) hated when my dog had to have meds 8 hours apart :haha: so glad things are improving, and really sorry to hear about the residual effects from such a traumatic experience. I totally get it though. While in the hospital, I had my game face on. Now that I'm home it turns out I have developed anxiety over something happening to Boobers. I started researching baby cor and when i think about it i start getting so nervous about him. Can't wait for that to pass! Anywho I hope Tilly's still on the up and up and you're getting all the baby smiles. God, 
I love the baby smiles!

And there's the extent of my memory.


----------



## gigglebox

Missed a page...geeze Jez, I can't imagine. It was hard enough for me to see Des after his surgery, and the first thing they did was knock him out wish gas before even placing an iv (and that was hard enough; he had to be fasted and was screaming and probably scared...ugh). But the stitches and bruising afterward, and the pain he went through...blah, I do not wish medical anything on anyone's kid. And having to watch it...with little Boobers here, he had to get blood sugar checks several times a day the first 2 days and blood draws they kept missing. Hubs was with him though...he was getting pissed off. I'm glad I didn't have to watch.

I'm rambling.

Shae, I'm kne of those special people that beat medical odds a lot. I've actually been diagnosed with mono twice. For me, it never took me out, stay in my bed for weeks at a time style. It was more like a week of swollen nodes, high fevers, and severe pain in my throat. I think I had it in high school then again when I was 18 or 19. I was living in an apartment with my friend at the time, and I remember being so sick and hot that I curled up into the fetal position on our kitchen floor (because it was tile and cool) and just sobbed. On the plus side, both times was like a week of misery, then I was good to go. Very thankful it didn't linger. I've heard of people missing entire chunks of school because of it.

And, because everyone cares, this is the longest, probably since Des, i've gone without shaving. I kept it tidy until birth...I'm afraid to look now.

Shae, the trick is to shave in the direction the hair grows. Then immediately after, use GOOD moisturizer. Even a natural oil, like coconut or almond, might help keep irritation down.


----------



## Cppeace

Well a Chinchilla is a rodent. A Chinchilla rabbit is not a rodent lol. A Rabbit I think is in the same family as deer if I remember correctly. 
Glad you got some decent sleep with Levy. It's nice when they get a half decent pattern early on- hopefully he is.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm so f-ing tired of being in pain. I'm on so many painkillers I must rattle when I walk (not that I can walk further than the end of the room and back) and still it hurts.

That is all. Sorry for pity post.


----------



## Cppeace

Aww, sorry you are in such pain. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Cppeace

Would you ladies say my chart is triphasic?


----------



## gigglebox

M&s are you still in pain from the c section? They only gave me a few pain killers and i'm already out :( onto just ibuprofen for me now :roll: 
And Des totally tried to make himself comfy on the couch next to me today, which would have been ok but the he put his elbow down onto my stomach and leaned his weight into it.
So that was fun.

Cp no idea on the chart


----------



## M&S+Bump

Don't know nuffink about charts, sorry CP. High is good.

Yeh Gigs. My incision feels fine on one side and horrendous on the other, and because I'm constantly hunching over and trying to protect it, my back is killing as well. I can barely stand up straight without feeling like it's splitting, never mind walk any distance (and stairs, ugh) I'll be vbac again next time for sure, I'm totally useless and it was fine for a few days but now I'm just getting frustrated.

My nips aren't doing great either because trying to avoid pulling myself into a sitting position at night, I've been feeding him lying down which is not optimal when he's still so small.

Alternating ibuprofen and paracetamol and keep forgetting what I've taken and when. Codeine works better but I've been trying to cut down on it because I haven't pooped for a week &#128561; Hospital painkillers gone a long time ago (they only gave me enough for 3-4 days) but I have some unused prescription-strength ones from family, thankfully..


----------



## gigglebox

:( sorry girl, that's rough. Do you have a follow up appointment? I'm also a lot worse off, pain wise, on my right side. And it's up in my abdomen rather than near my stitches :/

Love that you've already got a game plan for the next one :haha: i'm thinking about the next already, but i liked having the big age gap with the okder kid being able to do a lot of things himself. Also, as I mentioned, hubs is not a fan of the infant stage. He'll need to be completely on board before we even attempt #3. He still insists he wants 3 kids...so we'll see.

I'm so gaga over this kid, i have no qualms at all anymore that I didn't get my girl. I know, we all knew this would happen! But right now I'm already thinking "3 boys could be fun..." lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, remember that they moved a whole lot of muscle around. 
My first few days I could barely get off the couch without being in pain. After about 1 week I started walking the property and at 2 weeks post partum I had to start feeding our animals again. It was still tender though especially when Logan kicked me. by 4-6 weeks it was healed to say absolutely pain free.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry about your pains gigs and M&S :(

Gigs I'm glad you've fallen for your beautiful lil boy. Its amazing how different all kids and babies are that are siblings.

J sorry about natural problems. I hope he gets his shite together. I really can't believe he gave up his JR!

I'm sorry I suck and just can't remember much...


I do have a question. Did any of you ladies lose your mucus plug early? I list a few pieces Tuesday. I just lost some more and it's was more than pieces. No blood to it though and I don't feel contractions.


----------



## Flueky88

Cp I think your chart is looking triphasic. FX!!


----------



## Cppeace

From they few pregnancy groups i'm in I know that you can lose and regrow your mucus plug multiple times throughout the pregnancy.

Lol thanks Flueky, I hear different rules on triphasic so am iffy on it but it's the closest to triphasic I've ever had to my recall.


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah I just hadn't lost any before this week. Since I'm not having other signs and no blood I'll just wait til my appt on Thursday next week. My bfp chart I kept thinking was looking triphasic as I had higher temps around 6dpo I think. It certainly wasn't like my bfn charts. Anxious for you to text. Speaking of that when do you think you will?


----------



## StillPraying

Flueky from like 30 weeks on with both of my girls I was loosing globs of plug. So gross lol also totally cracked up over your ticker, fanny pack :haha:

I'm sorry to the post surgery ladies for the pain:hugs: I really don't understand why the medical world treats c-sections like they're no big deal :nope: you poor ladies had MAJOR surgery! That's no joke! Take it as easy as you can, I hope you both have lots of help at home. I can't believe they think ibuprofen and acetaminophen would be enough after a surgery. WTF. Barbaric:growlmad:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I'll be testing in the morn. It will be 11 dpo. We shall see if there is anything.

I agree that minor amount of meds they gave ya'll it is barbaric.


----------



## shaescott

MOSTLY SELFISH POST

Agree that the lack of decent pain meds is barbaric, a c-section is a major surgery like others have said. For any other surgery of the same degree I bet they would give you stronger meds and for longer. 

Flueks, like others have said, I've read that it can come out and regrow during pregnancy. I would mention it at your next appointment just in case, but you should be fine. How's this pregnancy treating you? It seems you're not on very often (or maybe I'm just blind idk lol) so I can't remember if you found out the gender or not and if so what it was? How's baby kicking lately? 

I'm sick and can't remember details (even worse than usual) so I'm sorry for the lack of responses to everyone's posts. 

Thank you all for the well wishes and the stories about mono. My CBC came back in the normal range, but I won't get the mono results until tomorrow. The negative CBC is a very good sign, but my lymph nodes are still actively getting bigger, so we'll see. I don't think I have it, I'm not very tired. 

SO has had recurrent EBV and has had chronic fatigue due to it and he says he thinks it's finally stopped recurring and he doesn't want to risk having the symptoms come back due to exposure to an active virus (I'm not sure if it even works that way but that's what he said) so he won't come cuddle me and take care of me until the results come back and if it's mono he'll be avoiding physical contact with me for a while :cry: that really sucks cuz I have such a high sex drive lol and also if I don't get regular cuddles I get cranky. So I'm really hoping I don't have it. Also if he had it recurring it's potentially possible that I got it from him if I have it soooo if I have it I blame him. I just really hope I don't, because I can't afford to be out of work for that long. 

My ears are bugging me so much, they feel so full and like they need to pop but can't. I tried neti-potting my nose to attempt to unblock that tube that goes from the nose to the ear cuz if it's blocked it can't relieve pressure differences... but, it did nothing for my ears. Didn't even get much snot, basically had to just blow my nose after. Disappointing. I tried an ear syringe to see if I had any wax buildup but nope, that didn't help either. 

So now I'm just stuck in this awful hot weather (it was 80 at 9:30 pm, 91 during the day) with ears that won't pop and it's making me dizzy and I'm slightly worried I perfed my eardrums from blowing me nose too hard, is that possible? I hate hot weather, and we don't have central air, just one AC in one corner of the house. Not very efficient. 

I tried making a diy otoscope but to no avail. My mothers only otoscope that she has at home is broken. So hopefully it gets better, otherwise I'll have to go into the office to be seen. (Idk if you guys call it "the office", more likely "the doctor's office" or "the doctor's" but since my mom works there she calls it "the office" so I call it "the office" when referring to her workplace, always have. Other places, I refer to as the name of the hospital or center, online I guess I would say the hospital or urgent care or whatever.)

My nose skin is super flaky and red and irritated, and it looks and feels awful. I'm constantly blowing my nose, basically. I hope my lymph nodes don't get much bigger cuz apparently people say that they can really be painful. Some of mine are painful to the touch but my neck no longer hurts, thank god. Idky it doesn't hurt if they're getting bigger. Sigh. 

All in all, I feel physically pretty crappy, but I'm not very tired, and I'm okay mentally, bonus. So hopefully I don't have mono, especially with me not being tired. Positive thoughts, juju, and prayers would be great if you guys could send some my way <3


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you're still feel so crappy Shae. Hope you get good news on it not being mono soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

You has all my spare juju beans :hugs:

I'm exhausted. Field trip. My kids were wild. Had to give three time outs and wrote one up. Then we had talent show auditions for 2 hours. And tomorrow there are 3x as many kids. Ffs. And SO's mom now wants to have dinner. So much for relaxing tomorrow ><

In other news my registry hit enough purchases I'm getting at least $100 back (well a gift card to BRUS anyway) which is exciting.

Been reading but I'm going back to sleep sorry


----------



## Jezika

Dobs isn't the dinner with SO's mum a big deal? Is she happy for you guys or being nasty about it?

Shae - sending you all the jujus you ordered, if only to make sure you're not add starved, ha ha.

CP - can't wait for your line porn! Fingers crossed the likely-triphasic chart means only good things.

C-section recovery sounds brutal and I can't believe then don't at least offer stronger painkillers. Also, I bow down to anyone already thinking about more kids (and a fifth for M+S, no less!). I find even one such a challenge (albeit a happy one) so anyone with multiple kids really is a hero in my eyes.

So....Who's next to pop? Is it Flueks' little girl who's next on the way? Or Donny? I can't remember. Who else is preg?

AFM giving Tilly the antibiotics has been going better than I thought, and I even managed to give them to her on my own without much fuss. But maybe I mentioned that already.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well she half apologized then kept saying she was excited. But if she was excited then she wouldn't go on vacation when I'm due for two months. Not my problem. Idk. SO is skeptical but I'm just hoping I make a good enough impression tomorrow that she'll stop being a total b* 

Fluek is ahead of me by a cycle :). I'm not ready to be on baby watch lol don't freak me out :rock:

And yaaay for meds being easier


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty is in the mix as well, but I can't keep track of who's in line lol 
I have been getting weird one sided cramps on the right side tonight off and on. I will share my line porn bright and early (9ish central time abouts lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit is about 26 weeks. So I could go late and her a touch early. My mom is convinced I'll be late

Fxed!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae I'm so sorry about your illness, not going to lie I know zilch about mono, but I always get randomly swollen lymph nodes, sometimes I get swollen lymph nodes then don't get sick (don't know if that's normal or not) but fingers crossed you don't have mono, and that you feel better soon :hugs:

Sorry you're in pain m+s, I also agree that the lack of pain meds is disgusting after major surgery. Everyone else gets loads of pain meds! I think pregnancy/labour related pain is seen as being less than other types so therefore people think you should just get on with it. I changed hospital after my last miscarriage, as they left me crying and in pain in basically an empty spare ward that they were cleaning for 4 hours with no food, water or pain meds whilst they ascertained the major bleeding, tissue passing and cramps were in fact a miscarriage. I was by myself as hubby was at work and I couldn't get hold of him. I was so angry! I think that care for the mother should be better everywhere! 

In terms of order I think it's flueks, Dobs, me then it gets fuzzy, Michelle and stills are quite close together I think! But yeh everyone says they think I will go early, I might agree, since I've been losing plug since 12 weeks and getting so many Braxton hicks so early aswell, once I found out what Braxton hicks were I've realised I've been getting them on and off since about 17 weeks :rofl: I don't know I just have this feeling I'll go quite early, I'm hoping she'll stay in until at least 37 weeks, but I don't know, my grandma always had her babies at least 5 weeks early!


----------



## wookie130

I think I'm last in line for baby being due right now...unless of course we get some BFP's rolling again. Then I'll be a few months ahead of those ladies, but still a lightyear behind everyone else. :rof: 

Shae- What a major bummer you're feeling this poorly. I hope it isn't mono.

M&S- I'm so sorry you're hurting so much. I have always been given GOOD drugs (and plenty) with both of my babies after surgery. My first recovery was very rough, and I wasn't even close to mobile until a good week post-op. It really just makes everything so much harder, doesn't it? Ugh. I'm glad you have a helpful husband who jumps right in, and takes care of business.

Gigs- I'm sorry you're struggling too. :( So glad to hear you're loving your little man so much, though. I don't know...3 boys sounds like a ton of fun, and a helluva lot fewer headaches in the teenage years! My 4 year-old daughter can already be such a little madame, it isn't even funny. I see so much of myself in that little girl, and quite frankly it scares the shit out of me at times. I do feel very lucky right now to have one of each...two entirely different parenting experiences for me, really.

Dobs- Hope you get to relax sometime soon! My students were crazy yesterday too...one incident resulted in a BERT (Behavior Emergency Response Team) call, as he began screaming "Stupid-ass mother-bleeper" and trying to flip tables, throwing chairs, etc., and I'm pretty sure another one of the kids was hallucinating yesterday (I am not kidding). Oh the joys of working with this population, I tell you. Hopefully today is better.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, fx for a better day. That sounds really terrifying! 

Shae, is it possible you just have a nasty cold? Lymph nodes can swell any time you're fighting off a virus. Sometimes its my first warning I'm about to get suck. Why was mono what was suggested? Do you have a major sore throat? Did they palpate your spleen to see if its enlarged? The clogged ear thing, for me, is synonymous with bad colds for me.

I wouldn't call my treatment barbaric, there is a large problem with prescription meds in this country and i know they're probably following procedure to limit their use. But if i called the office and asked for a script for more, i can almost guarantee I'd have no problem getting it. Fortunately the motrin I'm taking is managing the pain.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs good luck on dinner...and trust me, you'll get to a point of misery and really not want to be pregnant anymore. Then you'll go into labor and freak out :haha:

Jez, the first baby rocks your world. I admired moms with more than one, but now that I'm one of those moms i see the adjuyisnt as bad, now its more about the skill of balancing schedules. For now i have help and its not an issue, but i have t figure out how to feed this new kid around taking ses to things like school. I know the balance of alone time, one on one time with each kid and hubs, and family time will take some adjusting to. But as far as the entire life style change and putting kids first goes (which is sooooo hard), it's already done with kid one.


----------



## gigglebox

Baby squee! So, a few nights ago, Des came over to Lev who was sleeping on me on the couch. Completely unprovoked, he brings his old baby blanket over and says something like "this is for Levin" (I can't remember his exact words). I said, "You want to give your baby blanket to Levin?" And he said "yes", then proceeded to cover him with it. Got teary eyed, it was so adorable!

And Levin slept like a dream again last night. I am not counting on this being his "norm" but I am thankful for it while it's happening!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1270.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it's totally possible it's just a cold. My mom was just concerned by the sheer number of swollen lymph nodes, and everyone's on high alert after the 17 year old girl dying of it in January, even though we know it was a rare thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs adorable!!!!!!!!!!! The feels. I think I'll be miserable when school is out. I have worked or done summer school every year since I was 14 so I'm going to be hot and bored and lonely.

Wook yeah ok now I feel bad I wrote the kid up. But it was lots of small things. Going down the escalator the wrong way twice, running around the museum, ditching his chaperone, screaming both on the bus and in the museum, he literally took a piece of an exhibit home! Like ffs has nobody ever taken you out in public before?! I'm over it. We have SBAC testing so hopefully they can pull it together lol

Kit yeah I have had zero BH, no plug,no leaky boobs a whole lot of nothing. He measured a bit small last private scan but he was being difficult and giving her a hard time.

Shae I hope you figure it out soon so you can start tackling it and feeling better. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace there best be a test when I get out of the shower lol


----------



## Cppeace

Your request is granted Dobs. Sometimes I think I see something but mostly see nada. 
Temp is still hanging.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wish me luck, I'm just about to leave the house, on foot, to go get Joe from school. It is at the end of the street, I can see it from my window. But the idea is rather terrifying having not left the house for a week now. I don't know if I'm more concerned about the distance to walk or the other people that will be there too and want to talk to me...


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so sorry you ladies are having such a hard time recovering. Mine really wasn't bad at all. Day 3-5 was hard but after that I was up and walking, driving, everything really. The only thing I didn't do was lift car seats. I kind of had to though with one being in the NICU I didn't have a choice I had to walk a lot or I didn't see my son. I actually remember at my week check up the nurse asked me how I was walking and moving around so well (perfectly normal). The same thing was true with my best friend. Her son was in the children's hospital and she was walking and moving normally after a few days. I think it's maybe one of those adrenaline or mom strength things. Haha


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs that is so sweet btw.

MS good luck.


----------



## StillPraying

Gigs that's so sweet of Des :cloud9: and baby is sooooo cute! His little cheeks look so squishable. 

Peace I'm not seeing anything but I'm on my phone, which isn't the best for squinting. 

Dobs good luck with dinner :thumbup:

MS hopefully you don't run into too many chatty people lol 

I'm glad some hospitals seem to be better in treatment of childbirth than others, that they aren't all dismissive. My hospital is pretty good about c sections from what I've heard. 

In other news, this is our new dog that we are fostering for 2 years :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170518_203915_422_opt.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not seeing it yet either but loving those temps plus the timing so fxed

Still I wants to hug that dog

MS good luck

Ty ladies. You'll be the second to know how it goes. First being my mom since it affects the shower


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh wooks how far along are you now? My baby brain is real not going to lie! 

Dobs I forgot about my leaky boobs :rofl: it's such a normal part of my life now! I just hope she doesn't come too early :( 37-38 weeks would be nice if she can manage it! 

I forget everything else... I'm so rubbish I'm sorry :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

I survived! It took a long time, but it wasn't too bad in the end.

Mrs G, you might be right about adrenaline. I remember moving around a lot easier after Joe, I was in hospital a lot longer so just had to get on with it looking after him, going back and forth to NICU etc.

Gigs, that's adorable :) I'm glad Des is taking to him well. And yay for sleep! We didn't have a great night last night but that was mainly due to my insisting on putting him back in his basket instead of in the bed (I just wanted a break from sleeping at awkward angles!) but in general, this baby has been a dream so far with sleep.

CP, I don't see anything yet.

Shae, hope you feel better soon. I get swollen glands often too, any time I get sick with anything at all, and especially with tonsillitis it's generally so bad I can't turn my head.

Dobs good luck with dinner!

Jez, like Gigs says, the hardest is going from none to one. By the time you get to my stage, you've probably gone through most things, and you're a lot more relaxed about most of it. I remember stressing and getting really upset that every time I put Nathaniel down, he'd wake up. Now, I just don't put Isaac down and hey presto, problem solved :haha: Three was still a noticeable difference to two, but I honestly don't see the chaos levels increasing much with #4, it'll be just the same trying to herd them or dish up dinner etc. The only time it gets really hard is if they're sick, especially stomach bugs.

We talked about it again and definitely both feel like this is the right thing to do :) We've already ruled ourselves out of various activities like taking them all swimming and having a normal car, so there's little difference now whether we have 4 or 6 or 8 :rofl: Although having a lot of family support does help too ;) 

We have a little thumb- sucker. It's so cute, though I don't know if I should be allowing it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9551.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

The dog is adorable. 

MS I see no issue letting him suck his thumb. He's itty bitty. It would be an issue if he was like a year old or something.


----------



## DobbyForever

I sucked my index finger until I was 4/5. I turned out pretty cool and never had braces of major mouth issues. Had three cavities, all simultaneous, when my sealants wore out at 18. Never had them redone and still no cavities. So meh thumb suck away little adorable man

Also yay for a fourth! I agree. After a certain point it just boils down to how many you want rather than stress or logistics.


----------



## Michellebelle

Still, what a cutie!

CP, hope you have a clear line tomorrow! Temps are looking great!

M&S love that photo of Isaac! He is adorable! Hope you're healed soon and feel better!

Gigs, great news about Levin's sleep schedule! Hope it continues. :)

Good luck with lunch, Dobs!

Hi to everyone else!

I'm doing well. We had a detailed scan of baby's heart yesterday and everything looks perfect. She's currently head down, but I know it's still early and she'll probably not stay that way. She's also small... in the 16% range in terms of size, but the doc doesn't seem concerned. She may catch up, or she may just be a petite baby. She still has plenty of time to catch up if she wants! I go back in another 4 weeks for another growth scan. Looks like I'll be having them every 4 weeks until 32 weeks, and then every week until birth. I guess that is a pro of having gestational diabetes? Lots of scans!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay for a good lucking heart! GD is zero fun but glad the extra scans are making up for it! :). I miss my bean lol


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, Soo cute! I don't see an issue with the thumb sucking. He's going to learn to sooth either way, thumb, hand, pacifier, etc... Take what you can get, don't fight it is my motto.

Jez, glad to hear you and Tilly are doing well :)

Shae, sorry you are down with whatever is riddling you. Flue?

C-section: walking around wasn't the hardest part, it was getting out of chairs, coughing or sneezing for a few weeks!

As for us: Logan had his 6 month check up yesterday. For length he's in the 99th percentile, but weight 75th. I didn't quite agree with her quick measurements as I measured about half a pound more 2 weeks earlier. So I am taking that one with a grain of salt. I think our doctor was quite surprised to still see Logan in the 90+ percentile as hubby and I aren't that tall but we most certainly could carry tall genes. She might just start believing us that Logan could turn out tall!
Other then that we are well and the wee man has been tasting solids!


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and he figured out the forward motion of crawling!! He's officially mobile as of 2 days ago!!!


----------



## Cppeace

aww sounds great Pacific.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- that's great! He's growing so fast. How does he like solids? Are you buying the jars or making your own? The twins have started solids because of their reflex and they showed all the signs of being ready so we're hoping it helps with their reflux. I'm making my own and I can't believe how easy it is! 

MS-yay for more! How long are you guys planning to wait?

Gigs- I can't believe how adorable those cheeks are!! And enjoy those sleeping nights as long as possible. I agree on the waking every 3 hours and how silly it seems. We did at first and then we both were like "who the He!! Wakes a sleeping baby?" So there went that haha and if he's gained weight I wouldn't worry. Our docs said as long as they stop loosing and start to gain a little at 2 weeks they're fine. 

Cp- hopefully we see a line soon. 

Dobs- good luck tonight! 



AFM- the boys are starting to pay attention to each other's emotions and it's exhausting. So when one is screaming the other starts now. Yesterday we had an hour car ride turn into over 2 hours because they were hysterical. I think max got upset because he couldn't see me and then Michael started because max was going crazy. I may have joined in for a little while because we were stuck in traffic on the freeway in a not good part of town so there was no way I was pulling over. 
In other news I have decided I don't think I want more kids. Not related to the terrible car ride haha I just love our life right now and I don't want it to change. We can easily provide our boys with a great life and I'm not willing to sacrifice that. Plus it may be selfish but alone time is very important to DH and I. Once a week we do a date night and having 3 kids wouldn't really allow that until they got older.


----------



## Cppeace

I can totally understand that Green. You may change your mind someday, but if not you have two wonderful little ones and that is awesome.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, all I can say is you may change your mind. I was adamant about no more kids until Des was like 2-3...
And that stage was so fun, I remember how excited he was to go to his first carnival, and I remember being kind of bummed that it would be the last first time doing it, you know? So the idea of getting to do "firsts" again with another kid was really appealing


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I hear you. My vote is leave things open to possibility since you did want a third just the other week. But I get you.


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm my cervix is very high for 11dpo. It's medium texture but definitely high positioned. I guess that could be a good thing lol


----------



## shaescott

Good news! I don't have mono. Didn't think I did.


----------



## Cppeace

Great to hear Shea. Now get better soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay great news Shae!

Peace idk anything about cp but I think high is good, no? Fxed!


----------



## Cppeace

Supposedly more women get positives with it high than low but both can happen.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I want to vomit my anxiety is through the roof. I had to work late so my dress is in the dryer and I'm having an everything makes me look and feel fat Day so I really want that dress. Hccgicgcoy I hate being judged.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear you've had a rough day, Dobs. Hope it is better tomorrow.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well dobs? 

Thanks ladies totally know I'll probably change my mind but this is the smartest decision. However I also know much I love babies. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Just got home. They were obviously not thrilled but they played nice. And are stopping by the shower tomorrow. They got us a swaddle and a cute pillow case his grandmother knitted for him but they never used. Apparently my dress was too tight but SO thought it would be funny to let me meet his ultra conservative mom in it. I'm just now worried about how she is going to react to my very soirthern slave grandmother and loud, rude mouthed auntie r_r

Green whatever you end up deciding will be the best choice. :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs g, how did the boys initially take to food? Logan is showing us all the signs of wanting the food in his mouth, even helps put the spoon into his mouth only to make a face and pull back and then right away sticks the spoon back into his mouth for the same cycle... our doctor basically said have fun with it! From all kinds of purees to scrambled eggs. I am sticking away from rice cereal stuff as a recent study in Europe has shown that most brands contain arsenic. She just adviced against milk and honey.
Our doctor even suggested to give Logan harder and bigger things like a slice of apple or a carrot to gnaw on, which he takes and briefly sticks into his mouth before dropping it. 
And yes, I'll be making anything Logan eats too. 

It sounds adorable that the boys now cue off each other, they'll probably learn how to crawl and walk from each other! But like you said, it has its draw backs...

My ducks are producing like crazy at the moment and it turns out duck eggs are not regulated here which means I can sell them to any store without getting them inspected. So I called a local health food store and they will be taking 10 dozen off my hands on Monday! They even would take more on a weekly basis. Happy farming today!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok that's awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## gigglebox

Way to go PL! How much are they buying them for? Funny news because we have a buyer for all the ducks we want to get rid of who should be coming today :haha: can't wait to not do the duck thing anymore. It was a fun experience but...over it!!! Too much work, too little reward. We are keeping a few, but our flock is going from about 70 to 16. 

We also had our only 4 pekins processed (which makes me sad, but...farming). Will be picking them up today; this will be the first ducks we've eaten. If they're good, we may have to raise a few for meat (although we want Buffs rather than pekins).

Dobs, sounds like dinner went well considering how wrong it could have gone! I hope your relatives behave at the shower. Regardless, take lots of pics! I want to see the decor and any really good gifts ;)


----------



## wookie130

Dobs! - Phew! Got that behind you!

PL & Greenie - Food before 1 is just for fun, remember! :) I made homemade purees for Hannah, and then switched to baby-led weaning around 9 months or so. With Oscar, he wanted NOTHING to do with purees ever, and we went to BLWing with him right away with great success. Just have fun with it, and introduce a wide variety of veggies first...my son got rather hooked on fruits, and still isn't a great veggie eater, unless they're hidden in a casserole or something.

Shae- So glad it's not mono! Drink plenty of water, and gets lots of rest. Hope you're better soon.

Cpp- I have high hopes for you this cycle!

Michelle- So glad baby is looking good, and the detailed scan of the heart was good also. It's always a relief when you learn that they're doing well, and things are looking normal thus far.

J - Sending a hug to you, and hoping things are settling down on the home front.

M&S- Glad you made your little jaunt down the street with success! And you're so right, the biggest shock is going from 0 to 1 child. That one child completely changes EVERYTHING (for me, in the best way possible).

Greenie- Give it time. Although when they're 2 or 3, you may still feel content with just the two children, you very well may change your mind after a while. I know I did. I was dead-set on being done right after Oscar...but after he turned a year-old, I began struggling with baby fever...I know it was probably financially a better decision for me to stick with just two kids, and it made more logistical sense in every way...HOWEVER, my heart was just not done. My husband on the other hand, was very done. After a while, I did begin to accept that perhaps 3 wasn't a great idea, and then a got rid of all of my baby stuff. Exactly one month later...OOOPS! Here we are, beginning the second tri with #3. And honestly, my DH couldn't be happier. We don't quite know how we'll afford childcare, and our home and car are going to be cramped, and most nights it already looks like a 3-ring circus, but honestly, with each child, I have felt my heart grow that much more. It's corny, but true. And I love the fact that my kids will have each other, and I feel that sense of love and belonging is more important than the stuff we can provide materialistically for them. DH and I have faith that it'll work for us, and that this has happened for a reason. :) Either way, just wait, and see how you feel as you begin to exit the baby stage with M & M. You may feel the same, and then again, you may decide on another. There's no reason you have to have you mind made up now! Definitely enjoy the boys at THIS age, however. Such precious, awesome moments you're living right now.

I'm officially second tri! Wompity wooooop!!!! My folks are coming down today, and now that they know I'm expecting, I don't have to try hiding my ever-growing belly. I look like I'm about 20 weeks right now...it's crazy. So, I suppose this also means I have to go clean my house also. Sigh. I have zero desire to dust and vacuum, but here I am.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gigs you go. It sucks but they're delicious myahaha. Yay for the duck buyer coming today. I'll miss the duck videos but if it's too much it's too much. Will definitely share pics of decor and gifts when I get home. I'm curious to see what people got me since evidently some people don't like registries lol.

Wookie not phew yet lol now I have to find a new dress in 3 hours and hope my auntie in law doesn't disgrace me in from of mil. I'm waiting to see her face when she walks into my mom's very Thai decorated house :rofl:

Also yay!!! Congrats on second tri!!!! I don't clean either lol I'm milking it cuz once baby is out I have to go back to Susie homemaker.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, we are keeping the business name and youtube channel and will continue to post videos :) the plan is to use the money from duck sales and start working our way into edible plants. We'll be keeping 16 ducks, and maybe next year we will start breeding them (individual breeds). 

Wook, I was just having that conversation about how you can't fathom more live for another kid, and then it happens. Also that I couldn't fathom another boy who looked different than the one we already had :haha:

So...I was about 201-2ish lbs last time I weighed myself before labor. When I got home from the hospital, maybe 4-5 days after labor, and I was about 196. I was so swollen, I didn't even weigh less the weight of baby :dohh: 

So my swelling is finally almost all gone, and I weighed myself this morning--177lbs :shock: I dropped almost 20lbs in less than a week :haha: I am still sore but feeling pretty good today. It is nice to have my old body somewhat back and to be mobile :thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

My temp fell a bit today so not triphasic range. The hpt looked about the same as yesterdays.Nothing much to see. 
12dpo- tomorrow's temp will prolly tell the tale.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie thank you for the advice, I think that is the approach we are about to take on this. Our doctor has common sense and said the same thing. She even gave us advice on the whole sleep training thing and she then said " I have counselled hundreds of families on this yet I never succeeded with my own kids as they all have their own sleep patterns" haha it was a really good appointment.

Gigs: they are buying them for $7 a dozen (which is my farm gate price) and will sell them in store for $10. It's one of the best organic food stores in the capital of the province that brings in lots of local veggies etc. They'll have the customers&#8203; that won't even blink an eye at $10 duck eggs...

Dobs, glad to hear the dinner went well!!


----------



## Cppeace

That's fab Pacific. Wish I could even get $4 a dozen when I was trying to sell lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I just feed babies whatever everyone else is having, within reason. Baby led weaning is easier for us cos sitting there spooning the food in? Ain't nobody got time for that :haha: I seem to remember they all reacted much like Logan - mmmm, give me that. What the hell is this, eugh? No, don't take it away, give it back.. and more ends up on the floor than in their mouth.

Gigs, I nearly had a hissy when I weighed myself when I got home and I was exactly the same weight as before I had him. How can you take out a 9lb baby, placenta, water etc and end up at the same weight?! :rofl: I think I sweated it all out in my sleep though, and the scales are going down now. Only 42lb to go... &#128561;


----------



## gigglebox

How much total did you gain and how much have you lost so far?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I believe I was about 145lb just before I fell pregnant, had put on quite a bit in the year before. I came out of the hospital at 190lb and am 172lb now, 11 days later. I want to get back down to 130-135lb. Although more than that I'm just praying the skin shrinks and I'm not left with the belly overhang I currently have.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, our doctor did say "your house will never be the same once you start feeding solids".. hmm, I guess there is truth to that?

Ms, after less then 6 months of breastfeeding I am at my target weight. Did nothing special beside eat like a pig to keep the weightloss at a decent speed and was lucky enough for my skin to bounce back to almost the same as prepregnancy.

Cop, when we lived in North East Alberta I was lucky to get $2 a dozen for chicken eggs. I can say here we have a lot of people that want to eat local, organic, whole foods and support the local farmers.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep small far sales are a lot about location for sure. Glad you're in good area for it.


----------



## gigglebox

We get $8 for outs, however we have our ducks on huge pasture and eating soy free/non gmo feed, so we get a higher price for a quality product. Unfortunately it's part of the reason we didn't make profit last year, because the food aint cheap. That and the damn ducks molted in the spring after we had weeks of overcast and they thought it was fall.

M&s, i have the belly hang too. It went away with Ds1 but I can't remember how long that took...

I'll tell ya though, the drastic weight loss has given me a flase sense of accomplishment and now i reeeeaaally want to go exercising :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, if I fed organic feed I'd charge more too. It's so expensive. In the city I'd get $10 too. Here the max is 7-8 per dozen duck eggs, so not worth the hassle to feed organic. I do feed locally produced feeds, it comes directly from the mill.


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy crap I'm tired


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I have way too much time on my hands with all these tech issues with my work pc. I just did my average for teh first 6 temps and even where it dropped today it is still considered triphasic. I'm about 3 times more likely to get a bfp with a triphasic chart. Let's hope I'm not gonna be one of the 4% that gets a triphasic without being pregnant. 
Here's hoping the hcg is just still building. Going to get my guy to pick me up some of the walmart .88 c tests to see if they show any better.


----------



## DobbyForever

The haul wall. Will make a list after I move my car/feed the dogs. Not pictured is a pack n play, a cradle (SO's baby cradle), and a dresser/changer

ETA: the haul list
Decorated onesies (my mom did a craft station)
Clothes (not gonna lie most of them will be returned lol I feel bad but I'm picky)
135 Size 1 Diapers
A hand knit blue blanket
1 whale hooded bath robe
5 blue doggie themed receiving blankets
4 0+ month toys
1 3+ month toy
2 6+ month toys
1 blue Aden + Anais swaddle
The World of Eric Carle electronic reader set
Nosefrida
1 pack of water wipes
Bright stars tiger tag along car seat toy
Paci holder
Munchkin teethers
Johnson Take A Long travel pack
4 oz Destin cream
Tylenol for infants
Babyganics sunscreen and bug spray
2 medium flow Avent nipples
1 sea otter plush (loved by the 7 year old who wanted to give it to my baby since since and her brother outgrew him insert tear drop)
YooKidoo Stack N Spray Fountain
A dapper bunny doll
A My Doggies and Me picture frame
10 pack squirtee toys
Swim trunks
Sunglasses
Sippy cup
Washcloths
Diaper disposal bags
Brush and Comb combo
"Night Night" Sesame Beginnings book
"Let's Play" bath time book
Sesame Street wipes holder
Pampers wipes
Baby socks
Rubber ducks
Baby lotion
Baby K'tan 
Bibs
hangers
socks
3 velcro swaddles
Non velcro swaddles
Patch and Play activity blanket
1 diaper genie + refills to throw away 810 diapers!
"I Whale Always Love You" pillow that matches my crib bedding
A bath math kneely thingie
Food Face plate (you can play with your food to make the man's face hilarious lol)
Plus cards and cash I have not yet accounted for
Dresser/ changer from my grandmother :)
SO's baby cradle, a large swaddle, a handmade pillowcase that was made for SO but never used, and the high chair from SO's parents.
Pack n Play
$165 in gift cards/cash

Will ETA details
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0182.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## StillPraying

Wookie yay for 2nd tri :happydance:

Dobs hope you enjoyed your shower!

Peace hope your chart means something. Love those Wal-Mart tests:thumbup:

AFM....i seriously hate LA and I don't know how people can stand living there lol


----------



## Jezika

Holy crap, Dobs, you could open your own baby store with that haul! I must say I'm particularly jealous of the plate that you can make funny faces with. And it sounds like SO's fam were pretty generous in the end. Did it all go well with your auntie etc.?

I just got AF after well over a year (and five months postpartum). Is odd because I've associated bleeding with bad things (first tri spotting, postpartum haemorrhage).

Re: food, Tilly did the exact same thing with sweet potato a few days ago... funny/disgusted face, but then wanted more. I feel like a bad mum though because I haven't had much time to focus on giving her solids. BFing is just so easy and mess free. Plus we don't have a high chair. Things have been busy though.

CP - really curious re: the Wally tomorrow.

Gigs are you meaning to tell me my belly sag will go? Also, i truly think my intestines have just fallen outwards and will stay there forever. Sometimes I can totes feel things move through my intestines. Surely that's not normal. Oh and what do you mean by "edible plants"? Do you mean vegetables? Haha.

Wooks - woo hoo for being well into second tri!!


----------



## StillPraying

Jez babies who are exclusively breastfed don't actually need solids, so don't feel bad. With dd1 she wasn't really interested in them until 6 months, and even then it wasn't every day :) breastmilk is definitely enough. My pediatrician actually told me to think of solids as "treats" lol :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, when baby-led weaning, it can take a while (like months, actually) for a baby to actually begin eating the food. A lot of it will get thrown, body-painted, flung around, banged, etc. This is all normal, and okay. Eventually, it makes it to their mouth somehow, and a while after that, it actually begins to get eaten. :rofl: But yeah, any food before a year of age is really supplemental, and just a learning experience. Breastmilk or formula is really all they need nutritionally. Also, take tons of pictures. Some of my favorite baby pictures were when my kids were figuring out how to eat in their high chairs. So cute, and wonderful memories.

Jez- I can imagine you make a negative association with blood after what you've been through...but getting AF is a healthy thing, really. Means your body is working well, and doing what it's supposed to...try to keep telling yourself this!

Cpp- Fingers crossed!!!

Dobs- WOW!!! What a haul! That's awesome! You'll love the K'Tan, but make sure it's small enough. I had one, but it was a bit baggy for me and baby, and it was a medium, I think. You want it to be as small as it will fit, so that baby is snug and safe in there. Lots of good YouTube videos on how to do different carries with it. Sounds like you got lots of good stuff - awesome!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Popping in for a quick update- I do read everything just don't comment a lot lol.

Dobs- awesome haul! I feel ya on the clothes though- but I've gotten used to it. I don't think I've bought Tabitha much of her own clothes. Usually my mom buys them. She basically insists and I say ok and go with her most of the time. Tabs is picky so she mostly wears dresses and skirts with tops. Not many shorts. She's very girly unlike me when i was little or heck even now.

School will be out in 2 weeks! This week is the kids last week and we have a week of staff development. Not sure who thought we would be productive for that but who cares lol. Oh also I am finally getting my own classroom after being a traveling teacher for 5 years! Funny story though, I was so fed up I applied for 2 jobs within the district. A high school home ecomics job and a 4th grade math job. Right now I am a 6th grade electives teacher. So I passed my certification test for high school and had my interview for 4th grade. Anyway I go I'm getting my own room but I am leaning towards the high school first and then the math job. Less kids for both of those and I would get 2 hours off each which includes lunch-30 mins and planning time- 1.5 hours. Should find out next week if I got any of the jobs. I feel like the high school one is almost a sure thing. Only 2 people are fully certified that applied and the other lady got "non renewed" at her last job which is a big red flag. 

I am 10 dpi today. My FF chart is off since I have only been charting with Kindara cause I have been lazy. But it's looking ok. 

Wookie- yay for 2nd tri! And school is almost out for you too! 

Oh also hubs is still at his job. Long story but basically a misunderstanding and then the guy gives him a promotion and he now runs the front desk over the quick lane stuff instead of actually changing oil etc. well at least he won't change it once they find a good guy to do it. He's also studying for his insurance license as his buddy has a business and is looking for another person to help sell and he wants Travis to do it. So things are possibly looking up!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, temp went back up and higher but tests stay negative.

Nice haul, Dobs!

Good to hear, Tex.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace is there any chance you Oed on 3dpo? Making today 9dpo, making it perfect timing for implant? In any case, the fact your temp went back up is great.

SO's mom talked mad shit behind my back because the party was disorganized. We have very laid back parties and she's all into decorum. But I don't think she's nearly as b*y as SO makes her out to be. He got the "so she's pregnant, she wears a rin and you wear a ring... will there be an engagement party soon?" :rofl:

I had a great time. Everything worked out with my cousin because there were two accidents so she showed up 15m before the party ended and never met SO's mom :rofl: and by the time my auntie started acting like an idiot they were gone so phew haha and her kid did run around breaking shit. Surprise. Surprise.

But I had fun and it's so crazy. I was talking stuff off my registry and I really only have a couple big items left (travel system and an ergo carrier for hiking) then some little stuff. I might bug the BRUS people for the completion coupon early so I can clear it out now.

And officially on 10 week countdown :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex omg I hate end of the year staff development lol. Ours is only a couple days and usually my principals say use this time with your team to plan for fall or clean your rooms.

Yay for his job and promotion! Sounds like something more steady income wise until he gets those certs and moves on. Fxed you get both jobs and can choose! Fourth graders are either super fun or super tear your hair out lol 

Wooks ty for the words of wisdom. I registered for a small. The guy at the store said I couldn't try that particular brand on but he's seen enough women my size and gotten enough feedback that small was good. SO was excited because the picture had a man and then got sad when he saw small. I was like love. The k'tan is for me when I'm home and the ergo baby is for your when we go hiking/out.

Jez woot for af but yeah I bet that's a weird feeling. I'm with you what does gigs mean by edible plants lol cuz here in California I can tell you what that means :rofl:

Still I love hate LA. I was driving my grandma around and she goes yup I can tell you lived in la for a while because you still drive like an LA driver hehe


----------



## shaescott

I read everything but I'm too tired and sick to respond to it all. I have to go to work today even though I'm sick. Not excited for that. Love you guys <3


----------



## Cppeace

I've considered that Dobs, but opk, cm and cp don't support that. So :shrug:

Hope work isn't too hard Shae. Feel better.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs glad you avoided drama with your SOs mom. And Happy 30 weeks! I now want cheesecake so thanks for that lol 

I can't stand LA. People drive insane there, as if there are no laws to follow. But the worst for me is just how dirty and run down everything is. The people who live there genuinely do not care that their whole city is trashed. I watched kids at a park throw their garbage on the ground and the parents stood there watching and didn't say anything. My bff is from Lancaster and she was like yup. That's pretty much 99% of LA people for ya. 

I'm assuming by edible plants gigs means fruits/veggies/or herbs? 

Tex so glad to hear it worked out for your hubbys job! What a relief :)


----------



## gigglebox

Sometimes the baby flap goes, sometimes it stays, guess it depends on your body type. Mine last time pretty much took its old form, with the addition of the skin being looser on my lower belly and ridden with stretch marks. Right now it hangs, but i somehow completely escaped new stretch marks. Thought i got one suring pushing but it kind of turned into a scab and peeled off :shrug:

And yes, mostly fruiting trees/bushes


----------



## Michellebelle

Tex, great news about the jobs for you and DH!

CP, your chart looks amazing. Fx for a BFP tomorrow. 

Shae, I hope you feel better soon! Being sick is never fun, especially when you have to go to work.

Dobs, I'm glad your shower went so well! Such good news that you got almost everything from your registry!

Speaking of registries... I started mine this weekend. Currently set up one for Babies R Us and one for Target. Will probably set up an Amazon one too, since I have friends/family that almost exclusively buy stuff online from there. We've only registered for about 15-20 things so far, but it was a good first pass. Will fill out the list more this next weekend to give people a lot more options. Trying to research and decide on the bigger things like carseat and stroller right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo fun gigs. Is your intention to selling the produce or sell the trees?

Peace yeah j was thinking that but then wasn't there another cycle you Oed a few days after peak?

Still kids around her me do that. I see more as a collapse of parenting than LA. Plus I think all urban environments are trashy lol


----------



## Cppeace

Not really, I almost always ovulate the same day as a positive and I've had a few I've gotten two positive opks on and a couple I've ovulated the day after a positive but never 2-3 after, plus the cm was gone and the cervix had firmed up. I dunno- is just odd all in all.


----------



## DobbyForever

But your Jan cycle it shows O on a high reading with a neg regular opk after two days of peak and the cycle before that you Oed before you got a peak reading. I'm a temps above all other signs person so I don't know much about the other cues. And that two day fallback rise really makes me question especially if you got a dip then rise right on cue st 9dpo for a possible implant. In any case, still hoping for a bfp tomorrow. Your temp is much higher than usual


----------



## Cppeace

Dec was just an odd one in all ways as I'd never done a 14 and 14 cycle before. Jan I had two positives and ovulated 1 day after the second. I put in peak for my own confirmation of how dark I think the opk is- I'm not using a blinky digital opk. Most of my charts are on a different app as I never used ff much until getting on here more. 
Anything is possible, Dobs but even if I take away the temp on 1dpo ff leaves the crosshairs because of the rest of the fertility cues. (after ovulation cm dries up or goes creamy, cervix firms up and generally starts to drop)


----------



## DobbyForever

Mk I would just hope that you were closer to 9/10 dpo since it's more likely to be implant now than if you are 12/13


----------



## kittykat7210

Id be tempted to say you didn't ovulate on your jan cycle, it looks very different to your other ones, and even your feb one is a bit iffy! 

This cycle is definitely higher than normal though! So fingers crossed it goes positive, 12dpo implantation isn't completely out of the ordinary though. It's listed as a standard implantation day.


----------



## DobbyForever

I've always heard it's in the mix but much less common and has a lower survival rate :(


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, af! Seriously?! Mine hasn't returned yet and I don't miss her. So far I am winning the deal with her, 4 weeks of pp bleeding in trade for 6 months of no af
In addition to no bleeding for 9 months of pregnancy.
Hope you can make peace with her!

As for living in California, my brother said it was nuts how people drive. He basically said, if you hit something and it still drives keep going. If we ever visit him, I won't be the one driving, I hate city traffic. Haha.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I definitely ovulated all those cycles as they had ovulation pain marked. 
The stats for implantation is 6-12 is possible 7-11 is common, 6 and 12 are uncommon and 9-10 are the most common. 
I had a dip on 10dpo but I was up over 2 hours early and thus adjusted it. And teh one time I've been pregnant I didn't get a positive on a hpt until way way way late so the whole thing is just iffy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol pl define something! I'm picturing someone hitting a person and then driving off lol. 

Peace keeping everything crossed. I'm really digging this latest dip especially if it possibly started back on 10dpo. But just overall your temps are higher and your timing was so spot on. Keeping all toes and fingers crossed


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I've definitely had some new, unusual symptoms for me including mild nausea and today hip pain whenever sitting(Which I've read can be a sign of unusually high progesterone. )
In either case hopefully I get an answer soon one way or the other.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the well-wishes, ladies. I appreciate it. 

CP I hope you're 9-10 dpo or something or you just have a ninja bean.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sigh. SO just complained that the house isn't decorated. I told him I asked him to hang up his art, but going to my mom's/his mom being his mom now his art isn't good enough. He wants a theme and this and that. So we argued because when he first moved in, the plan was to put his stuff up. So then he's like it's your job as a woman to make the house a home. Now, I signed up for that kind of sexism but I pointed out if we're playing the gender role game then yes I decorate but he pays. And he is like haha not my house. And I'm not a-the lack of decor doesn't bug me and b- you don't foot the baby bill. I still have about a grand of stuff to buy, I'm about to buy a new car, and I'm still a few k in debt. I have zero $ to go to buying paintings I don't care about. Then he starts going on about being trapped in a crappy life (surprised we made it this long with that bitch rant, they use to be like every other week). So naturally I cried. And then I tried looking on Pinterest and a bunch of stores for cute ways to decorate the house on a budget but couldn't find anything. So I cried again. Then I realized I don't know how to decorate. So I cried because I feel like a failure. And SO's idea of making it better is playing a muppets video... then he got mad that the video didn't make me feel better... so guess what? I cried some more


----------



## Jezika

Totally keeping fingers crossed for you CP. 12DPO certainly isn't cray, and with your history of not positive HPT despite being pregnant, who knows. It happens.

Still and...Wooks (I think?) I'm thankful for your reassurance about it being okay to take it easy with solids. I think it's my mum putting pressure on me a bit and urging me to make Tilly food every day (in addition to breastmilk) when we're so busy we barely have time to make food for ourselves. It's because both my brother and I were eating pretty much everything at this age, but she's probably forgetting thsy her milk ran out at four months.

I liked LA solely because we randomly saw a bunch of dolphins at Venice Beach.

Hope you feel better Shae!

Michelle, have fun with your registry. Are you finding it tough to decide what things you need? I did. Esp. sleeping stuff and strollers. I love my stroller now though.

Tex yay for hubby's work situation pulling a complete 180 and also on the positive job stuff for you. It's definitely about time things turned around for you guys, and maybe topped off with a BFP soon..? How's your mum btw?

PL - yeah AF sucks :( I just hope I don't forget about tampons after not having used them for so long.

Gigs - ah, got it, re: edible plants. I did wonder whether you could've meant edibles like Dobs was saying haha. Probably would be fairly lucrative, but I'm assuming it legal where you are.


----------



## Breeaa

MS &I Gigs congrats!!! Both are beautiful. 

Sorry about the csection gigs. 32 hrs is really long!!! You're super woman! So happy for both of you!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry he's being a brat, Dobs. You are in no way a failure. He who complains should work on the issue. He has the problem with the decoration- not you.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I could cry at the best of times during pregnancy :hugs: Surely he understands it's not a financial priority atm? I hear ya though on not knowing how to make things look nice, especially on a budget. Sadly I don't have that skill :( Id be like dude, help me brainstorm or stfu


----------



## DobbyForever

Logically I know it's the hormones but I can't make them go away :cry: I told him and he said he can give me money but I already feel like poo so too late foo


----------



## pacificlove

Awe dobs, don't be sad. I know nothing about decorating either... Last week I finally had a really good picture of Logan printed, bought a frame and hung it on our wall. Hubby came home, didn't say a word. When I finally pointed it out because I was so proud of it, he said "mhm... Looks good" but barely have it a glance. MEN!!!! 
As for driving in California, I hope my brother was talking about hitting a guide rail, or post or similar! He doesn't drive, usually takes Uber or walks. Not that I know anything about the geographics down there but I assume he's in Cupertino.

Tex, ment to comment earlier: glad to hear hubbies job turned around!

Jez, my mom was the same. She stopped bfing around 4 months too. She said in those days bfing was seen as a bonus, not as something natural. 
There is another mom at our play group with an 8 month old. We were chatting and she said her boy wasn't getting enough sustenance on breast milk at 4 months so switch to formula and rice cereal foods...I was watching her feed the baby and he showed no interest in eating as she was putting food into his mouth. Weighwise he's the true Micheline baby... I am confused.


----------



## StillPraying

Dobs :hugs: if it makes you feel better dh hurt my feelings tonight too :cry: so we are in the same boat :friends:

Decorating: I don't understand themes or color pallets or any of that... but my mom is fantastic at it.I don't like art unless it looks like something a I can with out a doubt identify, like portraits or scenery. In other words, I have no love for Picasso or "modern" art :haha: my house is just stuff I like. None if goes together :shrug: but I'm fantastic at Christmas decor :thumbup: 

Jez don't pay any mind to your mom. She means well but she's not the expert on the subject and you as mama know best.just like my mil "just let her cry, its good for her lungs" um. No. Lol I can't speak to formula but at Tillys age, she doesn't actually NEED anything other than breastmilk:thumbup:

Gigs love berries *drool*. My dad grows strawberries....they sell the plants though, not the berries.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup, another one crying here. I've been banished downstairs as Isaac has a stuffy nose and was being too noisy feeding and my DH complained that he can't sleep. Welcome to the middle-of-the-night club, asshole. 

I don't do decorating. We've lived here for 10 years nearly and painted the walls when we moved in, but the edges still haven't been done in the kitchen. We tiled the kitchen floor - matte black - who tf has matte black tiles and children - me, the dumbass. It's the bane of my life, along with the black rug in the living room, both of which look beautiful for 10 minutes after mopping/hoovering, then as soon as they're walked on, look absolutely filthy.

Dobs, if he wants the house decorated then he should do it, or hire someone and pay for it. Or stfu. 

PL, that mum at baby group might have switched to try and encourage the baby to sleep through. People have this notion that babies should sleep through the night by four months and if they don't, it's because they're not being fed enough.

Still - fat stack of cash :haha: I could use one or several of those right now.


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I'm sorry he's being mean. Could it be part of his being an Aspie? Crying isn't automatically just hormones, you have the right to cry, to be hurt, to have feelings. Pregnant or not. 

M&S oh wow I would be like "um excuse you I'm already getting up in the middle of the night to feed a baby with a cold, and I'm still recovering from having him surgically removed from my body. If you can't sleep, you can go sleep on the couch downstairs. I'm breastfeeding. I get the bed."


----------



## pacificlove

Ms: according to the mom, he wasn't getting enough from break milk at 4 months... Looking at his body shape I can see why he would need more now (he's huge!) And the recommendation here is 6 months of only bfing that we get to hear lots. Anyway, not judging, because what do I know!?


----------



## DobbyForever

PL Cupertino is a nice area. Never had an issue driving there. Fremont and SF and SJ are where the asshat drivers are.

I don't know anything about feeding babies so lol you all just do you. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Good morrow all. 
I had some very messed up dreams and am groggy. 

Tests are still negative.(The tablet isn't cooperating to show you. ) Temp is not uber high but still very up. No sign of AF(My cm usually goes watery- I usually get constipated)
So, again we shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Breastmilk is the most nutritious thing you can feed, unless the mother is unhealthy herself. It just digests faster so a lot of people confuse feeding frequently with the baby not being satisfied and formula etc keeps them full for longer as it doesn't digest as fast. Rice cereal is a pointless filler, the only reason we're told to start with it here is because you mix it with the baby's usual milk so it gets them used to texture and swallowing without a dramatic new taste. It can be really good for reflux babies to thicken feed so it stays down better though.

All that said, I've always started weaning at 4 months as soon as they can sit up and show an interest in food. But not at the expense of milk. 

It's now 3.20pm and I haven't got out of bed yet. My DH brought up a coffee and bagel after I asked, but accompanied it with a sarky remark about him getting a break or a blowjob or anything at all in return. If I go downstairs I have to look at the state of the house, and go on the laptop to deal with an order and the banks and bill-paying. I wish life came with an unsubscribe button. I'm so tired.


----------



## gigglebox

M&s, wtf, no, why wouldn't you keep the bed??? Hubs moved into the basement at night with DS1. This time since Boobers is sleeping decently at night he's been staying in the bed, but he knows if there are issues he can choose from the basement or the couch. Especially with other kids in the house, why would he have you and loud baby move to a centralized spot where now everyone can hear him? 

Sorry evidently that's a touchy subject for me :haha:

Dobs, I agree that if he has the issue, he should make a suggestion on the solution...but I also know you (at least kind of) and know you'll still want to make the solution. What about hitting up a few yard sales? Or a local Facebook classifieds pages or craigslist for some decor? Or be totally snooty, print out some pictures and scotch tape them to the wall :haha:

Tex, wow, that must have been some kind of misunderstanding to go from being fired to getting promoted! Woo hoo! Also i saw "dpi"...do you always do insem? Or was there a reason for it this cycle? I know a few people here insem but I didn't remember you being one of them...then again i have crap memory.

Cpp good luck on testing. Fingers crossed but I've seen temperatures betray ladies bedore :( hope that line pops up today!

Afm, totally bedshared for first time with this bubs :blush: got a good 3 hours of sleeping in (minus the quick wake ups when he moved or i needed to change positions). I just moved everything out of the way so he was just centered on the matress and made myself comfy at his side :thumbup: i would NEVER attempt this with hubs though! Hubs would roll on him for sure. Hubs actually slept through him screaming during a diaper change the night before last. Like Boobers was screaming bloody murder (he doesn't like the process yet haha) and I could hear hubs behind me snoring.

Forget who asked but we'll sell plants, not the fruit. We'll probably have some fruit and put it out for samples, or just encourage buyers to pick some from the plants they're considering. We have a bit of time before we're up and selling, like a year or more, maybe closer to 2. In the meantime we'll keep the business name and everything because it would be far more if a hassle to shut down and restart (plus initial name registration is $500, don't want to pay that again!).


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: scotch tape them to the wall

The problem is he won't do anything unless asked and I'm too much of a pushover to ask. Total ENTJ-ISFJ dynamic


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh M, that is a frustrating spot to be in. I'm sure your hibby is overwhelmed dealing with three kids but at least he's getting sleep...I feel you on bills :( I'm pretty sure I have missing invoices/PO's from a customer and I think I may have missed the quarterly tax submission :dohh: I also have to finish my request for financial aid for DS's school. 

I've been almost exclusively posting from my phone. My apologies for any typos, I can't even view my entire text box at once.


----------



## Cppeace

Now Gigs to be totally classy it must be duct tape... :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I know I have a credit card bill to pay today. I would do it from my phone but I can't remember which one it is. So just putting off the inevitable. 

We don't have anywhere else to sleep except the bed and a very cold, terrible for sleeping leather couch. His reasoning would be that he has to get up in the morning and deal with the kids all day, and he'll suggest we swap if I don't like it (which doesn't work because he can sleep through the kids and I can't - so I'd wake up and have to wake him) but this morning instead of crying for five minutes then everyone going back to sleep, I was up for two hours because Isaac woke up properly going downstairs, then by the time he settled again, the others were up. I did then sleep til 11am but it doesn't seem to lift the exhaustion.


----------



## gigglebox

Nope, 8 hours of solid sleep will beat out 8 hours of broken sleep every time. There is just no feeling truly rested until the babies sleep a solid 7+ hours. At least that's how I feel. Also, i feel waaaayyy better waking up on my own versus an alarm, and babies are basically alarm clocks set to mystery schedules.


----------



## StillPraying

Hope you UK ladies are okay and didn't know anyone at that Ariana Grande concert in Manchester :flower: very sad.


----------



## shaescott

I echo Still. 

I can't believe people could do such horrible things. I don't get how killing random people seems like an okay thing to them. It makes me so sad.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes,it's always sad when people get hurt in attacks that should never occur. 
I will leave it at that as I don't want to discuss my opinions on such things. 
I hope the toll stops where it is.


----------



## StillPraying

Not random and for no reason Shae. When you are part of an organization committed to violence, all done in the name of a religion that promotes bloodshed, this is what you get. Ariana Grande is as anti American as they come and that didn't protect her or her fans from terrorism. Because terrorists don't care who is on their side, they only aim to destroy and kill. This is what happens when you let "refugees" in from countries dedicated to terrorism. What's sad is the innocent people are always the ones that pay the price.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm okay, hope everyone else is. I'm so mad, what's the point in doing it?? You just ruin lives for no goddamn reason there were children at that concert!! Absolutely disgusting. :growlmad:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm with Still. The reason is they want the world to be a certain way and are willing to kill for it. We complain, complain, complain but when presidents bomb terrorist areas or ban radical Islamist immigration we complain, complain, complain. It's like tax reform. We all say it's a problem but then don't let the government fix it. Shrugs


----------



## Twag

All okay here just saddened that this happened and at a concert with Children no less - is just shocking :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'll be sure to tell my friend Mansoor that his home country is 'dedicated to terrorism' and his religion promotes bloodshed. I believe he was pretty happy there before ISIS fighters came along and hung him by the neck from his ceiling fan, and tortured him in front of his young children. Last I checked, he hadn't renounced his faith on account of this (much as I wouldn't expect anyone to stop being christian because of the KKK) and he was the one fleeing from evil...

Better let him know he's meant to be a terrorist so he can get on with the job, eh? Not sure what he'll do with his wife and three little boys though, maybe they ought to go back to Syria. Oh wait, no. Their house was bombed.

In the US, you are more likely to be killed by an armed toddler or in a shark attack than by Islamic terror. But nobody seems to be wishing to ban sharks, toddlers, or oh yeh - guns. 

What has happened is awful, but it's not even confirmed as a terrorist attack yet, and nobody knows who did it - the last few attacks have been by British citizens. ISIS is an unimaginable evil and a scourge on this Earth - but to condemn a whole religion and entire countries because of an evil minority is just scaremongering.

&#128545;


----------



## wookie130

Without becoming political, I'll just say that I am so deeply saddened to see the loss of young life, and the horrible injuries to children and young people at this concert. Utterly tragic, unnecessary, and...well...I just don't have any words. It makes me want to wrap my own children in my arms, and never allow them to leave the house, but alas, that isn't the answer either. Praying for Manchester, the people at this show, and the families impacted directly by this horrible act.

M&S- My understanding is they now have identified who the deceased suicide nail bomber actually is, but intelligence experts are trying to see if he (or she?) belonged to a larger network of some sort...

Hugs to you ladies who are sleep-deprived, post-partum, and trying to take care of incisions, yourselves, and other children. That is my future EXACTLY, and while I've been there before, I think it's easy to lose touch with just how tough all of that actually is once things start calming down, and becoming more manageable and easier... I know that I'm in for it! :rofl:

Oh, in other news, I'm looking into trying to combi-feed somehow. I've contacted a wonderful lactation consultant in my area who wants to begin meeting with me soon. I have no problem if I need to full-time formula feed my baby, as I ended up having to do that with both of my other kids, but I would like to nurse a bit at least in the beginning. The biggest obstacle I had with Hannah, was that she would NOT latch, and she'd fight me at the breast, and would scream - I couldn't even get her near my nipple. So, I know that directly effected my supply right off he bat, and NO ONE would really help me in that area. I mean, they tried, but most of the nurses and LC's ended up throwing up their hands after a while, and told me that I just had to "feed the baby", meaning, I had to begin supplementing, and feeding her SOMEHOW...and they were absolutely right. But, I do know that there are a lot of IGT and low supply moms out there who have made combination feeding work for them, and breastfeeding does NOT have to be exclusive, a message so many women are beaten over the head with. Obviously there's a way to do it so that you are preserving what supply you DO have, and I'm going to see if I can't give it a try. This time, I just want to give it another try. If this baby actually latches, I will be set up for much more success from the beginning.

Baby's heartbeat is consistently in the 150's and 160's, which is higher than with either of my other two. It's interesting.


----------



## shaescott

I'm with M&S, you can't call the entire religion of Islam terrorism and violence. I have Muslim family members, and they are good, peaceful people. I believe in letting in refugees because they are humans and we have the responsibility as humans to help our fellow humans. But let's not argue about that political side of it. Most Muslims are good people. You insult them, you insult my family. ISIS is extremism just like the KKK.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nobody is calling the entire religion of Islam terrorists. It's a very select group of people whose have warped some of the outdated and cruel aspects of a culture and think that's the way it should be. Most polls in those countries show that that majority of people actually believe Sharia Law should exist throughout the world, condone those who kill for it, or are willing to kill for it. And MS that just proves my point. You're either with them or against them, they are non-discriminating otherwise. And if you're against them then they will go after you eventually.

And California has been trying to ban guns for decades so to say we don't try to get rid of guns is not true. We're as close to banning them as we can get without violating the second amendment.

I'm sure if sharks weren't mobile and sentient we'd get rid of them, too.

I'm not saying what any president in the past or present has done is right, but I'm just saying I know we don't let them do anything. We demand a fix, but then disagree with every attempt at a fix.

But I'm going to shut up now because A- I think we're all emotional and it's never a good idea to talk politics with emotion/misplaced anger, B- I guarantee you will not like my political views on immigration in general, and C- well I don't have a c lol but I love you all and like happy stories

I'm just really glad to hear you U.K. ladies are safe.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, I told my pregnant friend the same thing about newborns and sleep deprivation. I was explaining how tired you are, so unbelievably tired that nothing and no one can prepare you...and i explained even though i had been through it, i had forgotten how bad it was, and i knew when i had #2 i was going to go through it again, forgetting how awful it was the first time :haha: and it was bad the first couple days, but I guess God saw it fit to give me a baby that sleeps pretty darn well (at least for now) and for that I am incredibly thankful.

P.s. Bedsharing naps for the win :thumbup:

Also, i hope you have great success with breastfeeding this time. The lactation nurses in my hospital were invaluable this time (worthless last time). Nothing will pull your milk down as well as baby, but i will tell you a pump is OK for that and can at least help a little. I did "combi feed" (i didn't know it had a name!) with DS1 for a couple weeks using the pump and mostly formula. He could latch, but he refused to stay there and that resulted in him screaming and me crying. I think maybe i could have succeeded if i persisted but the nurses were quick to suggest a formula bottle and, it being my first, i figured they knew best. Anywho i got at least a few ounces a day with the pump, at my height I was getting 4oz, but over a few weeks my supply decreased (without the aid of a baby latching, no doubt) and i gave up. So i just gave it up, because it was time consuming to boot and i had both hands occupied whilst doing it.

Anyway.

Poor hubs, he started a new job and evidently it's terrible. He's not sure what to do, or if he should go back to the old one (which he doesn't want to do, but it'd be better than this current job). Think he's going to talk to the new boss today and see if he can't sort things out, otherwise it might be back to his old job :/


----------



## gigglebox

DOBS, wtf, less than 10 weeks to go?! I can't believe how much time is flying.

Which reminds me also of how much i have to do to prepare for my SIL'S shower :shock: why did i volunteer to host?! :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Happy you ladies are all safe.

Back to baby stuff... Wookie, love that you're looking into breastfeeding stuff ahead of time! Which brings me to a question.. did all you first-time moms do a breastfeeding class and how helpful was it? I signed up for one in July at my hospital, and I'm hoping to get good info, but maybe it will just be blah. I have a lot of questions... since I want to almost exclusively breastfeed for the bonding the first few months, but then I'll be going back to work about 3.5 months, and I'll have to combo pump + breastfeed at that point. This is all assuming I'll be successful at breastfeeding.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs and MS you're terrifying me lol. I hope things get sorted. SO hated his new job but did exactly that: sat down with his boss and established some systems. Now it's still stressful but he's happier. So fxed things work out for hubs at work!

And yup the ten week countdown is both exciting and terrifying lol

Michelle I'm on your boat. I want to exclusively bf then pump/bf when I go to work. So many questions and anxiety


----------



## shaescott

That's true Dobs, they do see it as you're either with them or against them. They kill more Muslims than anyone else, because they won't join their cause, or they made a mistake, or just for general bloodshed purposes. I'm not sure about the validity of those polls, but it is a disturbing number if true. 

Still I wouldn't say that Ariana Grande is as Anti-American as they come. First of all, she is an American. I think that automatically knocks her down a level on the "I hate America" scale. Second, if you review her comments on the subject, it seems more that she hates the American government than the actual country. She's said that she's proud to be an American. I think many of us have said "ugh I hate this country" etc in a frustrated moment, while really just referring to political situations, not really meaning it. As for the random thing, I know that the concert was selected for a reason, and they like to attack certain demographics, however I meant that the individual people at the concert were not targeted individually, but rather their demographic was. That's what I meant by random people. 

I agree with Dobs that political discussion on this topic is not productive, and it would be ideal not to get into it.


----------



## Twag

Michellebelle - I did a breastfeeding class and it was very helpful tbh I exclusively breastfed my son until 9 months but I went back to work when he was 11 weeks old :( so therefore I had to pump at work - Fenugreek really helps to keep your supply up (because pumping just isn't as effective as a baby sucking :nope:) also visual aids so looking at pictures of your baby and maybe having something with you that has bubbas smell also all help :thumbup:
Also when you are with baby fed them to help keep up the supply so before you go to work and straight after etc :thumbup:

I was lucky in that he went to my mothers and I was able to go home to feed him at lunchtime also as I work close to my mothers house :thumbup:

Same with my daughter although I didn't go back to work until she was 6 months and man she hated taking bottles and we are still breastfeeding at 18 months but I do not pump for her anymore I stopped at a year because she only really feeds at night/morning and if she is upset (comfort)

Good luck


----------



## DobbyForever

ISIS claimed the attack this morning and finished more to come :(. Both NPR and NY Post covered it so I'm gonna go with that. So sad. Sigh. I hope people can find peace again soon. England is getting hit hard :(


----------



## Cppeace

So so woke to light AF this morn and huge temp drop. That's 3 14 day lps in a row. I'd call that an official lp adjustment at this point.


----------



## Twag

Sorry CP your chart looked so promising :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

shaescott said:


> That's true Dobs, they do see it as you're either with them or against them. They kill more Muslims than anyone else, because they won't join their cause, or they made a mistake, or just for general bloodshed purposes. I'm not sure about the validity of those polls, but it is a disturbing number if true.
> 
> Still I wouldn't say that Ariana Grande is as Anti-American as they come. First of all, she is an American. I think that automatically knocks her down a level on the "I hate America" scale. Second, if you review her comments on the subject, it seems more that she hates the American government than the actual country. She's said that she's proud to be an American. I think many of us have said "ugh I hate this country" etc in a frustrated moment, while really just referring to political situations, not really meaning it. As for the random thing, I know that the concert was selected for a reason, and they like to attack certain demographics, however I meant that the individual people at the concert were not targeted individually, but rather their demographic was. That's what I meant by random people.
> 
> I agree with Dobs that political discussion on this topic is not productive, and it would be ideal not to get into it.

Seriously?! She actually says I HATE AMERICA and I HATE AMERICANS. That's anti American. She's not referring to a political situation. She like many other celebrities hate this country, its people, and everything we stand for. I have said I hate politics, but never have I said I hated my country or it's people.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, I think if you read Still's post, that is exactly what was said and I read it several times between 5am and when I actually posted around 9 I believe.

Anyway. Would like to also drop the subject - as you know, I'm an immigrant myself so immigration is a subject quick to make me angry, and we've been involved in settling Syrians here, not that they allowed many to come. I will end up saying things I may regret.

Wooks, yay for feeding. I pump, started last week as DH wanted to take Isaac to baby group and church, so got the bottles out. I feed him most of the time and he gets a bottle when away, works well for us.

Latching can be tricky, especially when they're new and don't know what they're doing. I often ended up just pinching my nipple to flatten it and shoving it in their mouth because holding it up to them wasn't working. With Isaac, we have the opposite problem - he smells milk and his jaws start going and it's a struggle to get a boob in there without getting only a partial latch (hurts like f) I have to time it just right for when his mouth is open :haha:

Mich - I took a breastfeeding class as part of our general antenatal classes (believe it was around 3 hours dedicated to it) and tbh I don't know if it was that useful for anything but a few good tips on how to hold the baby to make it easiest. Confidence maybe, they did go through how it all works with nightfeeding boosting supply etc and why they cluster feed, but you can read up on that easily yourself on Kellymom or the la leche league. I would probably still do it anyway, every little helps.

Cp sorry about af, but that's good that lp has increased, right?


----------



## StillPraying

To be honest, I'm going to leave this thread now, which will leave the majority of you beimg like minded and less apt to disagree. Because I can't take anymore of this. You mention the KKK being Christian. If you go directly against what your religion says, you cannot claim to truly be that religion. So the KKK was not at all Christian despite their claims. With Islam, the terrorists do exactly what is told to them to do in the Quran, they are following as they are supposed to. There are those who choose not to partake in the violence and bloodshed, which actually makes them not true followers of Islam. In the last 8 years I've had more training and education on the subject than I ever wanted. These people will use their own children as bombs, of course they would use nail like shrapnel in a bomb set off amongst young people. What exactly does any country expect will happen when you let in" refugees" (refugees are not immigrants) from a demographic that is swimming in violence? No no no you will take what I say and turn it that I'm the one against Muslims. Nevermind the facts, nevermind the constant tragedies from these people. I'm in the wrong for calling out Islam for what it is. A religion of terror.

Please don't bother responding, I'll already be unsubscribed. 

I wish you all the best of luck in your TTC/pregnancy/parenting journies :flower:


----------



## kittykat7210

No more religious/terrorist/political talk please if you don't mind, I like this group and hate to see people fall out from it. 

Dobs I can't believe you're 30 weeks, that's crazy!! I keep looking at your ticker and being surprised, it's been that way since the start though XD we will have to put you on labour watch soon!! 

I want to take a breastfeeding class but can't find any information about any near me!


----------



## Cppeace

MS.I suppose it is but as long as an lp is 11 or more it's healthy so the difference between a 12 and 14 isn't really anything but a longer wait for AF lol. 
It used to be 13 forever before the limbo/miscarriage. :shrug: 
I'm sorry to see Still go, but I understand her point. People on both sides are guilty of swinging too much one way or the other and completely thinking in black and white instead of the many shades of gray it is. It's why I simply didn't say anything about my opinion on it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hmm. The Qor'an specifically forbids Jihad (holy war) for the purpose of converting others to Islam or to gain territory. Jihad is mostly used to describe the internal struggle to lead a life according to Muslim faith. Only in self defense is force/military force to be used. I would say ISIS is very much going against that. But then, I only looked into it out of my own interest, I wasn't trained by the military of an opposing country so hey, what would I know? :shrug:

Kit, your hospital will run antenatal classes for free, which should include breastfeeding. Or if you can afford it (we paid about £100) NCT classes are very good! There will also be breastfeeding support groups around your area, your midwife can put you on to them. Mostly that'll be women with babies already here but a pregnant woman wanting to ask questions should be more than welcome. Most mums will welcome the chance to provide advice!


----------



## kittykat7210

My midwife is a bit dopey though, I asked about antenatel classes and she gave me information for the classes in 2014, plus the hospital is a good hour drive and would be cheaper to go on the train but would still be £8 on the train... It's okay, I've found a breastfeeding cafe which is mothers rather than medical but I'm sure will be beneficial!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Breastfeeding cafe sounds perfect!! You'll find real women's advice is probably more helpful anyway :) and coffee at the same time. Score.


----------



## JLM73

:hi: Still lurking here n there - just Sooooo biz with dog breeding, pup watch, shuffling houses, and Jhubs drama ( which has past:thumbup)
I promise to spend alllllll night catching up, but not much going on here...

cd7, AF finally went ghost mode all day ystrdy, just to come back today as spotting in lots of watery cm :growlmad:
Def hormone issues given all the spotting last month, just what I need...
:-k can't think of anything else atm, off to get DS from school soon - Condolences to anyone that is suffering thru the UK concert mess :(

Plan for this cycle is just my normal vits, baby Aspirin, and gonna try Guaifenesin to thin up cm as I have not used it in many many month- had my 1st asthma attack in like 25 yearrrrrrs the other night! Almost went to ER, think it was due to all the dog shuffling- we have been letting the mastiff loose at hubs in more of the living areas, and ALL the chis are out most the day/night on the couch
Its fake leather, but I think doggie dander is still building up ...

Thus the need for benedryl twice a day, but I am stopping it in 2 days, stopping claritin as well as they are antihistamine type thingy ma bobs...

I LOVE you all and have missed your updates sooo much!!!
back tonight!


----------



## JLM73

*Kit* quick sidenote, but with the "web" being what it is today, there are alot of YouTube Channels where ladies ( full boob out and all) show from first person view ( go pro cams ) how to latch baby in diff positions ( while you lay on your side, football hold, using Boppy pillow etc)
They also show trouble shooting things like women with inverted nips, using a shield before/during nursing, handling engorgement and how to express with hot packs etc)

Those may be a good tool for you to go along with your forums/BF cafe!:hugs:

**Has Fern been around? I PM'd her, but I know I am bad about seeing the PM notifications up top, just wondered...**


----------



## wookie130

This is exactly WHY I refrain from political discussion (most of the time)...it is devisive, and is now heated enough to destroy relationships. I think whichever side of the fence you sit on, we can all agree that what happened in Manchester was a horrible tragedy, and the families of these young people need love, prayer, and support at this time.

Let's just stick to our usual chit-chat, and agree that there is some diversity of opinion on here, and abandon discussions of political opinion...back "in my day" (ha!), these were considered private opinions, and politics were personal...social media and the web has completely turned that upside down and inside out, unfortunately.


----------



## pacificlove

Not going to comment on political stuff.

As for combo feeding, remember fed is best, whatever suits your situation and needs!

Gigs, cosleeping and bedsharing for the win. We've been doing it since we got home from the hospital, thanks to my deep sleep most nights, I actually rarely get to complain about lack of sleep. My body wakes up just enough to keep the eyes closed but reach for baby and stick him on a boob, then I am back to sleep. In the am, I'll feel the boob to tell if Logan had a full meal at night. Haha!!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg PL, too funny :haha: since this is my first true experience with Bf'ing, I'm amazed at how different my boobs feel as they fill/empty of milk. 

Wondering for thise who have breastfed in the past, is the boob empty of milk look/feel how they will be after bf'ing? Mine have never changed in size/feel despite my weight, so i'm wondering if now they'll have the partially deflated look/feel when all is said and done...? 

Also when will Boobers latch on his own?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Peace :(. I'm so sorry to hear that. But 14 is a great lp length so hopefully that means things are looking up for future egg catching.

Kit lol and remember you're right behind me! :p. Ask your gyn. A lot of insurance/health people either offer the classes through your insurance or can recommend some. Sorry your midwife is off the ball. Maybe contact your local hospital directly?

Dude J had a point there was a lady who does natural unassisted births st home on YouTube?! I was like say whaaaaat so a lot goes on YouTube and it's super helpful

So this cradle. I wanted a bassinet where I can flip it to s chanfer otherwise I have to go across the hall to change. Do you think it's worth the $150 or just suck it up and use the cradle and change him on the other room or on my bed?


----------



## shaescott

Tbh I think leaving the thread was totally uncalled for and overly dramatic, but I won't get further into that. Apparently we can't handle talking about politics anymore, but it's even hard for me to talk about with SO, so I get that it's a heated topic. No more politics, ever. Sounds good to me.


----------



## shaescott

CP, I'm sorry about AF. At least you now know that your LP is now 14 days. 

YouTube is an amazing resource, for sure. 

Dobs my parents had a bassinet for me and it got like 3 days of use. They ended up having to co-sleep with me. I absolutely would not sleep in the bassinet, I just screamed constantly. After a few months they put me in a crib down the hall in my then-bedroom. But your son might me different of course.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hi J :wave: I haven't seen Fern about the last few weeks. Things were good with her the last time she popped in! Spotting sucks, especially when you think it has stopped, then bam, it's back again.

Wooks, there's good and bad to people's openness about these sorts of opinions - it means people are much more engaged politically these days, which is good, and discussion about various topics and sharing ideas keeps us progressing. Bad obviously when it ends in fights and anger and people falling out. Overall though the vast majority of political discussion I see and take part in is very civilised :) It's good to hear other people's views or you risk living in an echo chamber.

Gigs, what do you mean by latching on his own? I found that yes, the way your boobs are when empty is fairly close to the way they'll feel afterwards, that's just me though. They plump up a bit once all the fat cells move back in, but not by much. However, I have friends whose boobs didn't change at all, or got bigger! Mine go that empty way when I lose weight too so maybe if yours stay the same, that's a good sign that they won't be affected?

I'm so having a boob job once we're done with babies. My current 34E inflated look would be ideal if it stayed like that :haha: 

Dobs, I would say don't waste your money. $150 just to get a changer is too much. Changing mat or towel on the bed ftw! :D


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm terrified about the state my boobs will be in after Evie, my 14 week miscarriage left my boobs deflated and saggy so what on earth are they going to be like after a whole pregnancy and breastfeeding?!?!! M+s I'm seconding the boob job, once we have a second (if we are lucky enough) straight to the surgeon for me


----------



## M&S+Bump

Baby swag! Just picked out a few things - there's a whole bag of vests, babygros, t-shirts, more hats, socks, mitts which didn't make the picture. 

This is from DH's cousin the shopaholic - her boy is 3 months old and she has no-one to pass things on to other than us so Zacky boy is sorted for clothes for as long as he stays smaller than the other kid :haha: (Ella's hand-me-down receiver is about to turn two, and is considerably chunkier and as tall as Ella so we're going to be getting their stuff shortly rather than the other way round!!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9557.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 2


----------



## M&S+Bump

Picture 2
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9558.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaescott

M&S awww so much baby clothes! Yay! They're so cute! <3

Oh boy, now I'm scared for the saggy boobs. I currently have small but perky boobs. I'm a 32C or a 30D (don't let the cup size confuse you, combined with the band I'm tiny), though I'm lazy so I shop at Walmart so I wear a lot of 34Bs because Walmart doesn't have adult bras under a 34 and the kids bras don't go up to a C cup. They fit pretty much the same, just a bit looser in the band. The cup is the same size in those 3 sizes, just varying band tightness. The only thing I really need a bra for is to round out my boobs/hide the nipple. My nipples/areolas make my boobs kinda pointy. Otherwise they stay up just fine, no sag at all. Me trying the pencil test is laughable. There's nothing for the pencil to even go under, there's literally nothing. Zero sag. Not looking forward to that changing. 

My mother told me she was a 38C before she had me and after having me she was a 38DD (and stayed that way after breastfeeding was long over). She's quite saggy without a bra, but she's also 50. She only just recently failed the pencil test, but tbh she's been saggy for years. She's always had bigger boobs I guess, but she's also always been a bit overweight, and I've always been on the low side of normal or just barely underweight. I hope that if my boobs are gonna be saggy after having a kid they'll at least stay bigger like my mom's did. A boob job would be so expensive, especially in the USA. I can't even fathom the cost. 

I awkwardly found out recently that my dad still really likes my mom's boobs when we were looking through old photos on his computer and found a pic of her in a nightgown sitting on the floor kinda taken from above and you could see some major cleavage (from when she was breastfeeding my sister I think) and he had labeled it "<mom's name> sexy cleavage" or something like that. I was dying of laughter. He was embarrassed. But hey, at least that means that a lot of guys still find post-baby boobs sexy, right? Yeah, still awkward. 

Anyway, I think SO will be mostly okay with it, he loves boobs in general, he just doesn't want a woman with an H cup or something, so unless my boobs become, as my middle school friends called an H cup, "help I've fallen and I can't get up", I should be good. I'll take a D or DD (damn or double damn) though. Can't remember what they called the other cup sizes. 8th grade was interesting. 7th and 8th grade were the worst years of my life, but at the end of 8th grade I kinda became friends with my friend group again. Interesting memories. Pretty sure there's YouTube evidence of our shenanigans. Honestly, those were some of the best memories with friends of my life. 

Okay if you've read this far into my meaningless tangent, you're a trooper and the real MVP. <3


----------



## M&S+Bump

Men like boobs. Full stop. Doesn't often matter big, small, perky or saggy, most like them anyway and especially if they come attached to the woman they're already in love with anyway.

I think I could probably fit three pencils under these bad boys right now :haha:

I was a 32A when I met DH, now a 32DD or 34D when not pregnant or early stages of breastfeeding. The bra I'm wearing just now I believe is a 36E or F, because it's night and I'm going to get bigger by morning and if it's too tight, it hurts. I have up to 34G bras, but 34E is best fit at this stage. In a couple of months will be back to my usual.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I belive a boob job round here will set you back around £5k? Cheaper if you go get it done elsewhere in Europe.


----------



## shaescott

I did a little research and in the USA it depends on where in the country you go but generally it's between $3000 and $6000, looks like average is a bit under $4000. Not nearly as bad as I expected. However, looking at the possible complications, I think I'll pass. There's saline and silicone implants. With saline implants, if for some reason the implant ruptures, the saline (aka salt water) will safely absorb into your body and the implant will simply deflate. With silicone implants, if it ruptures, it will not absorb into your body, and you may not even know it's ruptured, but it's not really safe for it to be ruptured and have the contents leaking in your breast. So that makes it seem like saline is the better choice being safer, but silicone implants apparently feel more natural. But if you get silicone implants, you need regular MRIs (every 2 years) to make sure neither implant has ruptured. To make matters worse, with either type, you can get scar tissue around the implants, making those areas of your breast HARD. Almost like you have cartilage there. If you have that little hard thing in your earlobe from a piercing, that's scar tissue, that's what I mean, but on a much larger scale. It's very difficult to cut through, so if you go to get new implants and you have scar tissue, well... that'll be difficult. Also common complications include the implants not being even/symmetrical to each other and having uneven boobs, implants flipping, and even potentially an increased risk of breast cancer (according to WebMD). You get what you pay for, so a surgeon who's been doing boob jobs for years and years and years has a lower chance of complications. After the boob job, you'll be in pain, your boobs will be wrapped up, and you may have to wear a surgical bra. You can't do any heavy lifting for 6 weeks (don't want your sutures to rupture!). And then, implants aren't meant to last the rest of your life, so chances are, you'll need more than one boob job.

It just seems like way too much work for me when I could just wear a good bra and SO will love them anyway. Like you said M&S, they basically love all boobs indiscriminately.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ha, none of that sounds so bad fo me. Silicone implants are a hell no - but tbh I doubt I'd even need an implant - just an uplift! There's plenty of tissue there, it's just spread over too large an area :haha:

I already have uneven boobs, one almost a full cup size bigger than the other, and having spent 2 years breastfeeding, and had two c-sections, surgical bras, pain and no lifting for 6 weeks is pretty familiar :)

DH will love me and my boobs no matter what, but I'd like to love them too :D


----------



## Cppeace

I've considered a breast reduction my guy whines when I talk about how my breasts will go down a few sizes with me losing weight. He is all about the boobs. :flasher:


----------



## shaescott

Ah, mastopexy. Breast lift. Those are actually more expensive in the US. However, the costs I stated above do not include anesthesia and other hidden fees. Neither does the cost for the mastopexy I saw, which was more like $4700, not including anesthesia etc. 

I definitely won't get a breast reduction, mine are tiny.


----------



## shaescott

As reference for what I mean when I say I have zero sag, I will have Internet search pics in a spoiler, *they are NOT my boobs*, they are google search pics, and *I have edited them to cover the nipples* and remove faces in an effort to not get in trouble with the mods. 

The pics include one of what my boobs look like (as close as I could find, but tbh those could legit be my boobs if I didn't know I never took a pic like that, that's how much they look like mine) and one of what I imagine M&S probably has and my mom has but hers are less far apart I think. 


Spoiler


----------



## Cppeace

Mine are currently 42ddd. They used to be 38dd and I was fine with it. My guy is like but they are perfect. You can lose weight from everywhere else. Leave those alone. I'm like it's bad enough they lose second slowest. I lose waist first, then shoulders, clavicle(I have bones sticking out when I still have 80lbs to lose) and then thighs and arms and then boobs and last hips. I am always gonna have a big butt no matter how much I lose. Wasted breeder hips on me.


----------



## shaescott

Aw CP I have a very obvious clavicle too, people could literally drink out of that space it makes when I lift up my shoulders... but then again, I don't have any weight to lose. It looks like you're doing really well based on your 20 lbs lost ticker, good job! I can't know from experience, but my mom has struggled with losing weight and so I know it's not an easy feat.


----------



## DobbyForever

I disagree. Men do not love boobs indiscriminately. Boobs are better than no boobs just like sex is better than no sex, but they definitely have their preferences. At least that's how it is around here. I'm getting my breasts done after this one. SI wants to have a second bow so if he manages to convince me that baby is just going to have to be a formula baby if my milk doesn't come in post boobs. Mine loves implants. Both a size thing and a feel thing. I want porn star boobs so I'll be going to LA to get them done. Classy ones like Jessie James? I think that's her name. The blonde chick from pirates. But yeah 6k for an average job.

Ms yay for clothes

Afm I may or may not have tried to climb a fence and may or may not have scraped the top of my stomach. It's right under my boob so not over my uterus or anything and A is kicking


----------



## Cppeace

This pic was taken at around 235-245 and they were already starting to stick out. 

That was at around 220. 
My all time adult low was 206. I was down to a size 14 jeans. 38dd bra. Large shirt. I had lost around 120ish pounds when my weight stopped moving down. I got discouraged, my guy has teh worst eating habits, we moved to a mountainy area that the altitude killed my knees that first year and I just gained gained gained back to almost where I started. 
I know how to get back to 206 lol but beyond that I've never been.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that's true, they have preferences, but like you said, boobs are better than no boobs. Mine hates implants, he never wants me to get any kind of cosmetic surgery ever because it won't be natural me. He's totally cool with (and kinda excited about) boobs getting bigger during pregnancy, but he also likes my small boobs. He's not a fan of ginormous boobs, but big is fine. 


CP the double pic is me in normal position, the single pic is if I push my shoulders up and forward a bit, not even to an uncomfortable level. Don't worry, your clavicle is quite normal.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I'm not saying it's not normal- It's just weird to me for bones anywhere to stick out when you are still classified as obese. People would see my bones sticking out and tell me my plan to drop 70 more pounds would leave me as just bones lol.


----------



## Jezika

Cool clavicles, ha.

Re: breastfeeding classes, much like M+S's experience, we covered it during hypnobirthing classes and it was okay... just teaching positions and stuff. My midwife was most helpful in showing me once baby came. But I was lucky that she latched straight away and never had any problems. I can't remember who said night feeding ups your supply, but I wonder if that's been helping my supply, because Tilly goes to TOWN overnight, thanks to bedsharing and the boob buffet that comes with it.

Gigs - definitely bedsharing ftw! Just like PL, we did it almost as soon as we came home from the hospital. So much for the many hundreds of dollars we spent on things she won't sleep in. Midwife showed me ways to do it safely and I still do it today. Though there is something to be said for baby possibly sleeping better on his/her own surface, I know I'd be up and trying to get her back to sleep and then carefully transferring her and hoping she stays awake several times a night. This way I just turn so my boob is near her mouth and she does the rest. Even for naps, it's like a 100% success rate for getting her to sleep whenever. And like I said, it may help with the supply thing. Though I do think she's been a bit clingy lately and just wanting to latch for the sake of comfort... plus I worry about how on earth we will eventually break the cycle... maybe i keep up nighttime BFing until she's three and I verbally explain that she should consider her own bed? :p

Boobs... I have no real interest in boob jobs... just gonna accept the way I look, but who knows how I'll feel in the future. Whatever makes people happy. 

Oh and what's this pencil test? Is it how many pencils you could hold under your boob? If so, I could probably fit an entire colour pallette of artists' pencils under there. No idea of bra size, past or present. I swear it's wildly different depending on the bra. Plus... ahem... I think my mother has bought me all of my bras to date, except for one or two when I was preg. And I have a drawer full of them :$ She just buys me a bunch periodically, so I've never had to buy my own :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

lol wtf pencils test?! I have never heard of that :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

lol the pencil test is when you put a pencil under your boob and see if it stays or falls. I have no boob to put the pencil under, as the pics I posted earlier show. There's no overhang at all.


----------



## gigglebox

Fuuuuuuuuuck. It's almost 2:30am. I'm going on 5 hours of trying to get Boobers to sleep. I'm exhausted. I'm cussing at him ("eat and go the fuck to sleep"). My nipple is sore. Tears have been shed. And of course tomorrow he has an appointment in the morning so no sleeping past my alarm when he finally passes out for a length of time.

I am starting to freak out about how i will handle the two kids on my own when my mom leaves.

Baaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh sorry had to vent


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae it's funny that you say you have like no boobs because I'm a 28DD/E outside of pregnancy and have always been told I have quite large boobs, especially for my size!! When I was fat though I was a 32G, if I get below 95lbs my boobs go down to a 26C though, Teeny tiny but at that point I don't have much on me so of course my boobs are going to be non existent! I wouldn't ever get saline implants, they are wrinkly which can show through the skin, they rupture so easily and if they do rupture then you have one flat boob! Silicone gel implants have a tiny rupture rate and because they are a soft gel rather than fluid it doesn't matter too much if they rupture because it doesn't leak out! Plus silicone feels much more real! The new implants tend to last 20+ years so you don't have to get them changed very often, and if you choose textured implants, that aren't too big and you place them submuscular the breast has a much less chance of rejecting the implant and forming the scar tissue you talked about. I did tons of research when it looked like we weren't going to be able to have children because I was going to get it done, had consultations and things then got pregnant :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I don't have no boobs, just small ones. And you are much smaller than me regarding the rest of your body. I'm 5'8" and 130 lbs. On me, my boobs look tiny. 

I got my CPAP today and it's 3 AM and it makes my nose so itchy and it's so irritating and I can't sleep.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry you can't sleep shae :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

I feel ya Gigs. Zac slept til 2am then no more. I managed to keep him quiet in bed til 3am and then took him downstairs. Came back up at 5.30, he slept til 6.30 then was up again and still up now. And DH had the cheek to say he's tired and now has to get up with them all when 'we kept him up all night' uh huh. You woke up twice. Hardly compares to walking around for two hours playing candy crush and trying to rock the baby back to sleep, followed by yet more feeding. My boobs are on fire, so guessing he's about to grow and that's why he wanted to feed all night.

Shae, yep, that's a pretty accurate guess, the second picture is very much what my boobs look like. A bit perkier when they're full. I used to look like the first picture, maybe a bit smaller, at about 17/18, then I started eating, went through puberty (very late starter) and put on weight, and they got bigger and less perky. Then I lost the weight and they sagged big style before I was even mid-20's. I probably don't help them, I hate bras and avoid wearing one whenever possible :haha:


----------



## JLM73

:holly::holly::holly:
My 2 cents on implants....had DS 1 when 18, saline boobs done 3 yrs later as my 36c boobs pre son were 36b ish after and hung more.
Was advised to have them redone by 10 years ( saline was the thing back then as they had tons of ladies coming up with leaking silicone and huge health issues).

So I had the saline implants done in 1995, 300ccs each brought me to a 36C/D ( depends how bra is made)

I was a surrogate in 2009, carried twin girls, and pumped for them for first 6 weeks.
Post that, boobs went right back to how they looked before the twins/pumping. Mind you I had gone up to a 44F pumping for twins!!:shock:
Found a bra from then recently and was like :huh: WTF who's BRA is this???:rofl:
I could easily put my head in one cup and look like I had one of those old leather football helmets on LOL.

So anywho - preg, twin and pumping did not affect my :holly: at all **will say I wore a bra day and night, wasn't intended at first, but it def helped keep the saggage away IMO.

Fast fwd 5 months, and I got preg with DS, BF him for a year, didn't wear a bra every day and night, so I see they are a bit more sagged, but very natural looking/feeling.

I am also waaaay over my "10 year" replacement advice from the cosmetic doc back in 1995, but here's what I noticed:

-They have not leaked at all despite working ambulance ( from 2nd day after surgery- I hid it from employer/co-workers) also fire rescue, and MANY a blow to the boob ( falling off bike etc)

-They DO show wrinkling now if I lean forward lift arms etc BUT not consistently, and it appears as a "dent" near the armpit area.
I followed the doc's advice and massaged the Be-Jesus outta them after surg. They were very tight and hard and HUGE ( he made them bigger than I anticipated since he felt my frame looked more natural with the 36D- I had expected only 36C, he was right tho)

-For a couple years after surg, it felt mega weird to lay on my belly to sleep or getting a massage etc...felt like I was laying with a firm pillow under my chest lol.
Also, mine were done going thru the armpit, which per the doc was better for someone with dark skin, and more likely to keloid if done around the areola, and belly button insert was not very common back then.
I am glad he went under the arm, my scar is not visible at all on the right, and a pencil line scar on left armpit, which falls in a crease, so it too is not noticeable.
**I met a girl once -Black/Asian - she had her implants done thru the nips and ewww, basically looked like she had a fine line drawn in a circle around her areolas! As in it looked SO odd, her areolas were TOO perfectly round after! and there was a teeny amount of keloid as well...not good...

My nips were numb for the first 4-6 months, then I got "lightening nips" here n there as the nerves repaired I guess, and by a year I had full sensation back.

That's my 2 cents on them- so basically- they should not affect BFing/milk production, as the doc should NOT be removing duct tissue.
My implants are in front of the muscle, as I needed to get back to work in 24 hrs, and was OK'd to lift stuff IF in front of the muscle.

I WILL get them redone just to have full, no sag boobs once done TTC, but will get the Saline Gel implants...teardrop likely, which keep the natural slope from upper chest into nip/lower boob area. ( Waaaay too many chicks with cantalopes on plywood here in FL :haha:)
I will also opt for under the muscle, to prevent wrinkling/seeing the implant edge shift.:thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Interesting. If my boobs become really badly saggy, I might consider a breast lift, but I don't think I would want implants. It just seems so weird having a pouch in each boob... it would weird me out too much. But obviously, you do you. Your body, your choice.


----------



## JLM73

Totally not TTC related but here is my life now...
Siesta-ville is REAL! Lol
My mastiff is snoring in the other room. ..
Im still eagerly awaiting pups any day now!
 



Attached Files:







1495643726363.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Cppeace

Looking good J :) 
Can't wait to see some little apple heads. I don't do tiny dogs but all pups are cute.


----------



## gigglebox

Can't wait for puppy pics <3

Just had an appointment for Boobers. Despite him being a boob monster, he's lost a couple pubces from last week :( not sure what to do since he eats all the time, but tentative plan is to feed 10-15 mins from each boob then try to pump more to increase my supply and have extra to supplement with bottle feeds. He has another appointment next week to check weight again, and if there is no improvement I'll be making an appointment with lactation.

So upset, just feel like the hits keep on coming, like things can't just simply go smoothly. I was really hoping to not have to pump...but alas. Maybe it'll help my nips, they're sore from his ridiculously powerful latch anyway.

I always wanted a boob job as I've never felt my boobs fit my large frame...but i woukd want a one and done surgery, not to keen on possibly having to get them replaced down the line.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies!

Gigs- how old is he now? My boys leveled out at 2 weeks then started to gain after that. Try not to stress because it'll only cause feeding to be worse (trust me I was there) you got this momma! Just pimp afte lr each feeding and see how it helps. 

Pl- I know you asked about the boys and solids and I can't remember exactly what you asked. But they are loving it! We don't do it every day, just depends on how the schedule goes. We've done sweet potatoes and bananas. Carrots are next. Planning to do mostly veggies with a few fruits. 

As for BLW I looked into it and immediately got discouraged. A few different websites I went on talked about how the food is for fun and learning (which I agree with) but then they went into talking about breastfeeding and how that it's just way more important and the best. And here's the thing... I disagree and I think the "breast is best" movement had caused more problems than solutions. Fed is best and as soon as someone pushes breastfeeding I shut down because it was such a huge issue for me and caused a lot of depression. Maybe that's a random rant but it just bothers me so much. So we're doing it the traditional way and will allow BLW as much as possible on MY terms. 

I can't remember anything else.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I wouldn't worry about it Gigs. If he's having plenty of nappies and seems alert and hydrated, he's fine, even if he has lost a couple oz. Breastfed babies don't gain the same as bottlefed and most of the charts and advice is still for bottlefed babies. 

Mrs G, blw is basically just giving the baby stuff to eat on their tray and letting them eat it. The idea is if they can grab it, get it to their mouth and eat it, then they're ready to eat it. I'm not sure why it would have anything at all to do with breastfeeding, the two aren't related so that's bizarre that the sites would make a big deal of it :shrug:

I want a sign for my door that says something along the line of unless you're bringing a parcel, wine or cake or taking away a child (your own or one of mine, not fussy) F**K OFF. I swear I need a revolving door or something - the doorbell is constantly ringing, especially when I'm trying to feed. Half the neighbourhood seems to be in my back garden right now on the trampoline and more just keep knocking even though it's 7pm - who lets their 5-yo out at 7pm on a school night?!


----------



## Jezika

Green - yeah I don't know why BLW has to be so focused on BFing? Surely it's just as compatible with formula feeding, and why assume a mum is BFing anyway? Are all resources so insensitive? I hope you find one that isn't. 

J - how are things with hubby?

Gigs - sorry you're having a hard time :( and of COURSE the bad sleep came JUST before your appt. It was always the way with Tilly too, I swear. In the end I stopped making appts for before noon, so I could just sleep. I can't remember when you said you bedshare at night, but would you consider that if it meant more frequent and easier access to your boobs? And I hear you on the painful nips. I hope they don't last long, though. Mine stoooed being sore after a few weeks (maybe 4?) and now I have tubes of lanolin sitting completely unopened. And as Green says, try not to stress, as hard as it is when docs freak us out. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ms- I need a sign that says "go away! Do not knock or the dog will bark, which will lead to the baby crying, which will lead to you taking the baby!" Haha

I have no idea why these resources were like that but it immediately turned me off. I talked to my mom and she said maybe they're in the same "natural" category. So many moms who think "breast is best" also think BLW is best? It's all just an idea trying to connect the two. I knew the concept of BLW already so I'll incorporate it as the boys eat solids but I'll be doing it my way I guess lol


----------



## Cppeace

Breast feeding is best. It is being pushed because my mother's generation was pretty much discouraged and told to only feed formula. It was quickly being scorned and looked down on. 
Yes, feed you baby what you must, but human breast milk is the best for babies. Then Sheep's milk, then goats and then formula. 

No one should feel bad if they can't breast feed but that doesn't make breast milk not the best. That's like saying Chicken in the best for protein. That doesn't mean if you can't get chicken you shouldn't try to get protein in other ways. It's just a statement of fact.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry and I don't want to get into an argument but I really disagree. I know why the breast is best movement came about but it makes many women feel bad. Not only for those who CAN'T breastfeed but some women have no desire to. It just doesn't work for some people for many reasons. Breast milk is amazing, but formula is too. A healthy baby is the best.


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. Green- I completely agree with you. The "breast is best" message that we seem to be beaten over the head with at every turn (and there is no denying this happens, because if you've been pregnant, been on the web, and have seen anyone in the medical or naturopathic community, you ARE beaten over the head with it) has proven damaging to women again and again. Honestly, it's "best" until it's not. And for some women, breastfeeding is not best. It's not best if you're taking life-saving medications that are not compatible with breastfeeding. It's NOT best if you have a baby is resisting it, and the baby needs to eat, and you're risking dangerous weight loss and dehydration issues with baby...I mean, bring up baby Logan (the newborn whose mother continued to breastfeed at the advice of her medical and lactation team, although baby wasn't getting anything, and baby effectively starved to death), and watch the lactivists go WILD. Breastfeeding is not best when it's difficulties (and ask me about difficulties, sheesh) are sending a mother into a downward spiral of PND. It is not best when a woman has lost her breasts to cancer. And I really could go on. 

Look, fed IS best, and I'm happy there's an actual movement that acknowledges this. Babies must be nourished somehow, and thank GOD for the existence of a healthy and perfectly nutritious substitute for human breast milk, formula, for without it, a lot of us would be in a serious pickle. There's a common misconception running amok that if you're unable to breastfeed, you either weren't trying hard enough, you're too vain to try, you didn't have "support" or "education", you had healthcare professionals who were somehow using some form of mind control to brainwash you into using formula, etc. Well, damn. Some of us just couldn't produce milk, and it happens, and it happens more than a lot of people care to admit. Hell, in my IGT and low-supply group I now belong to, there are nearly 8,000 members. It is a thing, and it must be acknowledged!

Now, I do plan on giving breastfeeding another go. This time, I'm meeting ahead of time with a lactation consultant for a "feeding plan", I'm watching videos, reading up on lactation herbs, etc. I'm reading up on how to supplement without compromising what little supply I may actually have. 

Look, breast milk is superior for babies most of the time, unless you're shooting up heroin or some such shit. But human milk is not made from unicorn farts and sprite dust from the enchanted wood, and formula is a safe and perfectly acceptable substitute. If my breastfeeding attempt falls to hell as the first one did, I'll use formula again, and not feel terribly awful about it, nor should I under any circumstances, really. Nor should anyone else.

As far as BLWing goes, yes the info (particularly online) seems to make some weird correlations to breastfeeding. To that, I say, "poo-poo." I formula fed both of my kids, and we did BLWing with great success. BLWing is just a fancy schmancy way of saying that you're offering the kid something off your own plate, and hoping it somehow makes it to the kid's face. Eventually it does, and everyone lives happily ever after. :rofl: I wouldn't let the breastfeeding brigade ruin the concept for you...feed your kid however you'd like, and honestly, in a few years, they become so picky, they won't eat anything anyway. Unless it's stale, and been sitting on the floor of your vehicle for a week. :rofl: THEN they will somehow want to pick it up and put it in their mouth. I feel this is probably reality for both breastfed and formula-fed children. 

Anyway, I'm home today with sick kids. My son was puking this morning, and seems to have some sort of tummy bug. Ugh. We've managed to bypass a lot of the big illnesses going around this season (SEEE????? And I didn't even breastfeed!!!! :rofl:), and my daughter seems to be okay, but my little boy is having a rough time. Hopefully I'm not next...I've had my fill of puking over the past few weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp I think the problem is the sites giving advice on BLW is assuming the baby in question is breast fed, which is hurtful to read as a mother unable to breast feed. Some of those sites make you feel like if you can't breastfeed, you're setting your kid up for failure in life. They don't put a disclaimer saying "breast is best but animal milk is second best and formula is third", it's like an absolute, breast milk or doom, and as someone who couldn't bf kid 1, it's hurtful/offensive. 

Also what's a bit hurtful is knowing of alternatives to breastmilk and being made to feel inadequate if you can't get them. I get what you're saying but it's coming off harsh :/ if i end up having to supplement, i'll be using formula as I simply don't have access to sheep or goat milk. I MIGHT find goat but not without paying an arm and a leg, and that's also me having to trust a stranger on treatment of said goat...and because it's going into my child...

Different story if i raised my own or knew someone who did.

Anyway.

My nipples are sore/bruised feeling. Initially i had no idea how to latch him and I had bleeding and blisters on my nipples. They're healed now, but his initial latch hurts! Don't think lanolin will touch that pain, it's like the chomped down on pain. If that makes sense. Bruised.


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- yes! I agree so much with you. I think education about breastfeeding does need to be out there but at every turn people are pushing it on you when you're ttc, pregnant, a new mom, hell my boys are 5 months old and people are STILL asking me! Like back off people. I was so lucky to have a doctor who also had twins and also struggled with breastfeeding. Even though she produced more than me it just wasn't working for her. So she was the only one I felt 100% comfortable talking to. With everyone else I felt the need to explain WHY I wasn't breastfeeding because somehow I was a terrible mother for not?

Also LOL on your whole post. Especially about kids being so picky they won't eat anything unless it's stale and has been on the floor of your car for a week hahaha

We're doing a combo of BLW and pures. It's so much fun to watch.


----------



## kittykat7210

Neither me or my sister were breastfed, my sister was started on breast milk but my mum got worried she wasn't producing enough as my sister was always hungry and wailing for food, so after a few weeks she switched to formula. And she was so scarred from trying to breastfeed my sister I was put straight onto formula! Neither me or my sister are effected by this though. I am actually wanting to breastfeed, whether I can or not is still debatable but I'm hoping because of how much my breasts have leaked since so early in pregnancy that it means I will have a good supply available. Plus if I'm going to have shit tits anyway I might as well have used them for something :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

mrs.green2015 said:


> MS- yes! I agree so much with you. I think education about breastfeeding does need to be out there but at every turn people are pushing it on you when you're ttc, pregnant, a new mom, hell my boys are 5 months old and people are STILL asking me! Like back off people. I was so lucky to have a doctor who also had twins and also struggled with breastfeeding. Even though she produced more than me it just wasn't working for her. So she was the only one I felt 100% comfortable talking to. With everyone else I felt the need to explain WHY I wasn't breastfeeding because somehow I was a terrible mother for not?
> 
> Also LOL on your whole post. Especially about kids being so picky they won't eat anything unless it's stale and has been on the floor of your car for a week hahaha
> 
> We're doing a combo of BLW and pures. It's so much fun to watch.

Lol- That post was me, not M&S! :rofl: I love how breastfeeding success is pending on all of this "education" (which it is, to a certain extent...), and the general idea is to "normalize" it. Well, I'd say that we all have heard how much better breastmilk is by now, and it's actually on the verge of indoctrination, rather than education these days. I mean, my love for my children has literally been challenged by others ( even strangers) when certain people have learned that I exclusively formula fed them. We can say the pendulum has swung FAR to the other side of the deep end now. :rofl: You can't win, either way, really. People love to judge moms for just about anything under the sun.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's Wooks that posted that, but I would say the same ;)

There's no doubt that nutritionally, human milk is best, as long as mum is healthy - but the nutritional benefits need to be weighed up against everything else. If it's causing harm to mum's mental health, it's not worth it. If it's not working out, or just if you don't bloody want to, there should be no question or need to justify to anyone else, it's no-one else's business in the slightest.

There does need to be more (non-judgemental) education and help available because sadly, many people do give up through lack of information as to how, what's normal etc and then end up depressed because they 'failed' - everybody should be helped to feed their baby in whatever way they want, if it's doable.

And like Wooks says, they all end up eating crap off the floor anyway!

Mrs G, you're a hero for even attempting to bf twins. I think even I'd be pretty daunted by that prospect and I'm on the fourth! And exclusively expressing, sack that for a game of soldiers - I wouldn't even try if that was the only option, I'm nowhere near hardcore enough for that.

Gigs - the bruised feeling is normal, as long as it doesn't stay as painful all through the feed. It will start to lift in the next week or so, and is usually the result of the early damage done - I have exactly the same and it's happened every time. If it continues to be agony and that stinging feeling persists the entire feed, especially if it also hurts/burns when the milk is filling back up, you might have thrush and need some medication. Did Levin have antibiotics? That can make it more likely for thrush to develop (they get it in their mouth, you can sometimes see little white spots, then they pass it to your boobs - I had it with Nat)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, my mum was the same, though she did bf us both for a few months. It certainly didn't translate into me having a low supply ;) 

It's normal for bf babies to want to feed constantly in the early months. They do it to up supply, and because it provides comfort and enjoyment as well as food, and breast milk digests faster and they often drink less at a time. I'm currently feeding at least every 1-2 hours during the day - even though with others he'll easily go 4+ hours without wanting a feed. As soon as I pick him up, he smells milk and his jaws start going :haha: 

You can feel the letdown and hear them drinking so know from that that they're getting fed.


----------



## gigglebox

I haven't felt the "let down" yet. I did just give Boobers his first supplemental feed (half ounce of expressed milk) and was pretty surprised to find how scared it makes me feel. Really hoping it's not too early and I'm not ruining him on breastfeeding...but i think part of the reason he isn't gaining weight is because he tends to fall asleep while breastfeeding. He drank the half ounce with his eyes wide open...so maybe we can just do this until my milk fully comes in.

Such uncertainties :(

M&s that makes me feel better, as he does eat a lot and is certainly using it for comfort. I assume this is because in the beginning I couldn't do anything but offer up my boobs, couldn't walk around with him or anything.

Oh and no thrush yet...the pain is definitely just on initial latch and about 30 seconds to a minute in.

Thank you ladies for making me feel better about breastfeeding/Boobers' lack of weight gain. It's freaking me out but the only comparison i have to go on is Des, and he was formula fed almost immediately :(


----------



## gigglebox

And omg o can't believe people even ask if you're breastfeeding. That is so rude! People have no tact! I remember when i went out with my mom friend who has triplets, a stranger asked her if she had a vaginal delivery :shock: i was floored.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I thought everyone got the letdown feeling &#128561; Maybe it's just me? I can not just feel it, but see it - the whole boob tenses up, rock solid, then relaxes and milk starts flowing. It does help a little because I get a second's warning that I'm about to leak, so applying pressure can sometimes stop it from happening, or at least I know I'll need to go and change pads urgently (if it happens other than while feeding) but it's not a particularly pleasant feeling. Does stop after the first couple of months, thankfully.

All my babies have had bottle feeds very early, it's never interfered with breastfeeding in the slightest. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Bedsharing, I roll too much lol. Plus, there&#8217;s barely enough room for the two of us as is. So baby will be right next to my bed in cradle. I&#8217;m having a hard time letting go of the beautiful bassinet I had registered for. But oh well. Lol. So I&#8217;m hoping night feedings will be easy.

Boobs&#8230; now that my ladies grew and I have a pregnant belly I think a pencil would stay, but that&#8217;s mostly because of the belly :rofl:

Breast is best&#8230; while I firmly believe fed is best and it&#8217;s up to you to feed your baby however and whatever you want, breast is best is just a statement of fact like Peace said. There&#8217;s not denying that breast milk is the best by far for a baby. I totally understand that it sucks when you can&#8217;t breastfeed, but there&#8217;s no secondary statement to that movement that implies you&#8217;re less of a mother if you physically cannot bf. There&#8217;s definitely a statement about choosing formula over bfing when given the choice. My auntie in law got the full brunt of that. But honestly at some point you have to toughen up a bit. People are born differently. It sucks that I have high anxiety. It sucks that I can&#8217;t see out of my right eye. It sucks that I have ingrown nipples. It sucks that my lung capacity is shit. It sucks my brother has ITP. Lots of people have physical obstacles. It&#8217;s impossible to spare everyone&#8217;s feelings.

Don&#8217;t even know what BLW is and too lazy to google

Shae dunno what a CPAP is but sorry it kept you from sleeping :(

Gigs sorry Lev kept you up. :( Also sorry that he doesn&#8217;t seem to be bulking up despite the feeding :(

MS also sorry Isaac kept you up. I worry about those cheeky comments. I&#8217;m already getting some like &#8220;oh he&#8217;s going to keep me up&#8221; like a*hat. You go to bed at f*ing 2am. You&#8217;re probably going to get woken up like once or twice before I cart the baby off to daycare to go to work. Plus you get to keep sleeping after 7am. I have to go to work r_r His boss even said he can start taking calls from home in the morning and not come into work until 10:30/11 r_r So stfu brat lol men. As for the sign, I&#8217;ve seen some cutesy ones about if you knock or ring the doorbell it will set off the barking dogs, crying infant, and the rage of the mother. Back in my hometown, people used to go so far as to even put their cells on the door and have people delivering or stopping by call the cell instead of hitting the doorbell. But I don&#8217;t want my cell on my door and I have some asshat kids in the complex who would ring just to piss me off.

J love the nap time photo hehe can&#8217;t wait to see puppy pics

Wooks I&#8217;m so sorry your kiddos are sick :(

AFM I just saw Baby Daddy where she gave birth as was in labor for a whole two seconds and pushed for two seconds lmfao don&#8217;t we wish


----------



## mrs.green2015

I never felt the let down either gigs! I thought I was weird Lol
But I also never had the pain from "drying up" because nothing was in there! Hahahaha oh wale I can laugh about it now. 

Sorry MS and Wooks! I don't always pay attention obviously lol 

People ask me constantly if I had a vaginal delivery or a c-section. I get asked by strangers at least once a week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Um ew. That's so gross. Why would a stranger ask?! Creeepy


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wtf? Why do people think it's ok to ask that?! Eer, my vagina, my business.

I never got drying up pain either, even with Nathaniel who I stopped feeding at three months while he wasn't yet weaning. The other two I can understand because it was gradual (stopped expressing, then cut down feeds) but him I did expect to feel it but there was nothing.

Dobs, it's f-ing infuriating, and I can only feel for everyone that has to do both nights AND take the kid in the morning and/or go to work. It's insane that over there you're expected back after six weeks. That's still well in zombie-land. At least I just grit my teeth, get on with it and count down minutes to 7.30am when it's officially morning and my shift ends and his begins. I literally sat with my eyes shut today with Zac while Joe played with him til DH finally dragged his ass out of bed, then face-planted the pillow as soon as they went downstairs and was dead to the world, resurfacing at 12.45pm!! I was in sole charge of Joe because DH was working, and I blame the sleep deprivation for a huge part of the PND I developed, I just don't cope with it at all!


----------



## Jezika

Hmm I get the let-down feeling too of boob tensing up and kind of stinging as the milk ducts release. My letdown used to be so strong that it would make Tilly gag, so when I felt it coming I had to take her off the boob. I also used to get random letdowns throughout the day or when I was emotional but I don't get them anymore, just when she's nursing, and even then not as often. Her nursing does still usually make the other boob "weep" though. I didn't know you could prevent it by applying pressure! Interestingly, I never had a single sign of milk until after she was born. 

Green I guess they ask you about vagjnak delivery because of twins? Not that that makes it okay. People have definitely asked me too, and just today someone I met for the first time asked if Tilly is "exclusively breastfed." I wonder why she asked.

And I agree that it's almost gone to the other extreme now where not only does everyone know it's technically best to BF, but now they feel ashamed if they do anything else, despite the reason. One of the mums in my midwife group is having supply issues now and has gone on some kind of medication to up her supply. Can't remember what it's called. But she's super down about it. It's kind of a shame because like many of you have alluded to, it's not like non-BF babies have any worse a life so it sucks that it causes so much stress.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think what bugs me most is all the lactation cookies and teas and this and that giving false hope. Women eat them and expect things to magically fix then when they don't =| :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya absolutely nothing helped me. I tried two different supplements that the lactation consultant swore by. She said most people see results with fenegeek and if it doesn't work use this one (can't remember what it's called) she said between the two it works nearly every time when it didn't she said it was probably hormonal? She said some people who have a hard time getting pregnant don't produce much milk. I didn't ask questions I'm assuming your body doesn't produce the right stuff to ovulate same as milk production? 

Ya I think people ask because it's twins. My answer is like 99.9% of the time hell no. The first time I was in a jewelry store haha and I left feeling bad because of cussing but then I figured if people can ask about my vagina I can say whatever I want. Haha

MS- hope you get some sleep too. It sucks you had to go back so soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm interesting theory. I really have no idea. I just remember the mowry twins making some drink to help with lactation because one twin heals trouble with her supply but then later reading it doesn't actually help. Idk. I guess I get the push to keep trying but like someone said stressing a mom out isn't going to help anything.

Also I'd probably make an inappropriate joke about them wondering about my vagina to make things awkward


----------



## pacificlove

Green, so many consultation websites assume you are only raising your child one way. When I started looking into sleep training most sites were going off of baby not sleeping in the parents bed. Right away I clicked away from those sites as they already don't apply for us. Then I got frustrated for lack of information, felt bad for doing something wrong and then gave up my search. It was our doctor last week who finally put us at ease and reassured us that our current approach to sleep training is just fine! The same applies to bfing on those stupid websites, serious take anything you read online with a big chunk of salt.

As for let down, mine used to be so strong that Logan would choke on too much milk. I still have strong letdowns as well as the occasional random let down. Don't be surprised if you see me walking down the road with an arm squeezing my boob. Haha in addition to that, silly Logan likes to "tap into the boob" and as soon as it comes down, he'll pop off with a big grin while he gets sprayed with milk...

Gigs: you can try to increase your supply by letting Levin fully drain one breast, to the point of you thinking that there could not possibly be any left. The emptier it gets the more your boob will want to replenish what's gone. It's a supply and demand thing. Plus by letting bubs finish one boob, he'll get fore milk (I think of it as the thinner thirst quencher) and then the hindmilk which seems to be higher in fats. With the next feed use the other breast. What I also did was if Logan didn't finish one breast and showed hunger within say 15-25 minutes later I'd put him back on the same breast. 

People see how big Logan is and always ask if he's breastfed... Then they act all surprised when I say yes!


----------



## shaescott

My mother had zero problem getting pregnant with me and she still had to supplement with formula. She couldn't produce enough. I've had people tell me that's impossible, the body automatically makes enough, and I'm like "um you're wrong" cuz some women just don't make enough, it happens. If you can feed your baby properly by exclusively breastfeeding, that's the best thing nutritionally, BUT it's much better for your baby to be formula fed and healthy than breastfed and starving. Above all, FED IS BEST. Obviously I've never breastfed a baby so I'm not gonna go further into that since I don't have any personal experience with it and it's really not my business how other people feed their kids as long as the kid is healthy and being fed enough.


----------



## kittykat7210

I move around too much for bed sharing, plus hubby doesn't wake up when he lays on me let alone a baby! 

I wouldn't feel ashamed of i can't breastfeed, but I slightly don't understand people who just plain don't want to and don't try, why spend all that money on formula without trying the free version first? 

Just had my whooping cough jab and my god my arm aches so bad :haha: my arm just wants to flop down and do nothing but I need to go to work later and use both my arms :rofl:


----------



## Twag

I am lucky that I was able to breastfeed my son until he was 9 months and then we naturally weaned (I went back to full time work at 11 weeks and pumped) and I am still breastfeeding my daughter - I feel incredibly lucky that I was able to do this but I do not think I am better than any one else for being able to do this.
(on the flip side of the coin I get negative comments about breastfeeding so you can never win :dohh:)


FED IS BEST a happy mummy = happy baby - far too much pressure is put on new mummies and this is wrong! 

No one is a failure if you cannot breastfeed for whatever reason and should never ever feel that way :nope: everyone does what is best for them and their children :thumbup:

BLW - with Elliot I went the baby food route and that worked for us and him with some added finger foods
Izzy we went solely BLW route as she wanted to eat what everyone else did and refused point blank to be fed with a spoon or have anything mushy! and she does amazingly well and now eats everything everyone else does with a fork & spoon :shrug:

Again with this there is no wrong way or right way you have to do what works for you and your child :thumbup:

Bedsharing - again you have to do what works for you :shrug: I bedshare (still) but it is what works for me I stay still when sleeping so it isn't an issue for us :)


Gigs - sorry your little guy has lost some weight :hugs: it is nothing you have done these things just happen you do what you need too :hugs:

Kitty - hope your arm feels better soon 

Mrs Green - I think you are amazing for even attempting to breastfeed 2 babies at once :hugs:

All around :hug: ladies


----------



## wookie130

Low supply DEFINITELY happens, and it can happen under all of the "right" conditions...baby latching well and often enough, plenty of skin-to-skin contact, mom is getting enough calories and drinking enough, etc. Sometimes there are mechanical issues within the boob preventing a good supply, which is actually what IGT is.

Women who have PCOS often suffer from IGT, or other low-supply issues, and having a history of low progesterone is linked to breastfeeding problems for some reason.

I maintain that the "breast is best" message can be damaging, and the "fed is best" is far more constructive and supportive. As far as "toughening up"...that's hard to do when the "breast is best" message is delivered in such a way that you feel as though you are somehow failing your child in the worst way if things aren't going well. It sent me into a spiral of depression, and I was tearful and sad for a long time because of our struggles - so much so, that I couldn't even bring myself to attempt bfing my son. This time, I'm armed with better info, a different perspective, and some extra tools, and I won't heap all of that mom guilt onto myself if things go wonky again. 

Gigs- Supplementing absolutely does not need to compromise your supply. After you offer that 1/2 of expressed milk, try to latch L on. OR, only have Daddy give the expressed feeds, and afterwards, have him try to latch and feed for a while at the breast. There are ways to make it work, and it doesn't have to be an all-or-nothing endeavor. Oh, I never felt let-down either, and I know it was one of the things that bothered me very early on when I was trying to bf Hannah... 

I've heard some moms say that while Fenugreek works, it can make baby irritable and gassy...hmmm. That doesn't sound very amazing. Newborns are usually irritable and gassy as it is. LOL!

Green- Yeah, I'm sure people just think they're somehow making jolly conversation when they see your twins, and want to know if you did it "the old-fashioned way" or had a c-section. I don't know what it is about new motherhood/babies/pregnancy, but people really do seem to lose their filter, and all of the sudden, they think they can say or ask things that are actually really vile and absolutely none of their business. Another one that gets me, which isn't exactly "rude" like the the formula or bf questions, or the vag vs. c-section questions, is the "Is he/she sleeping through the night?" Ummm...have you effin' SEEN ME lately? Do I look like a person who sleeps EVER? LOL!!!! And honestly, it is a rarity that newborns and young infants actually sleep through the night, but somehow, if you're over the age of 60, your babies went to sleep IMMEDIATELY on the 3rd day of life. It's a little crazy. It goes to show you how sincerely out of touch people actually are with normal infant behavior. Of course they're not sleeping "through the night." Duh!!!!! :rofl: Oh, and the ol' "sleep when the baby sleeps" piece of advice. That's a rich one. Because then laundry will never get done, bottles won't get made or washed, I'll never be able to shower, or enjoy a moment of Netflix, or get the dishwasher unloaded, etc. But yeah, by all means, sleep when the baby sleeps. I was able to squeeze in the very occasional nap with Hannah when it was JUST Hannah. Now that it's Hannah, Oscar, Peter, Paul, and Mary (kiddin'), there will be NO sleeping probably for the rest of my life. :rofl: Or at least not until they're grown and moved out of our home.

So, cue the weird pregnancy dreams. Last night's was about my DH wanting to divorce me, and pawn me off onto his best friend, and I was all nonchalant, and like, "You know, I'm just not that into____________." It was really stupid. But kind of funny...

All of the sudden I'm having a lot of anxiety about the 20 week anatomy scan. I'm not even 15 weeks along until tomorrow, and I'm worried they'll discover I have something complicated like placenta accreta or something. Blahhhh!


----------



## Twag

I used Fenugreek both times and it never had an adverse affect on my little people but again what works for some doesn't always with others and all things affect people differently :shrug: 

I agree for some reason when you have children people's filters seem to come off and they seem to think they can ask whatever they want :grr:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Another one that seems common is people thinking it's ok to question your family planning - is that you done then? (especially after Ella since we had a 'full set' now, boys and girl) or even better - was it a surprise/slip up/accident/other stupid euphemism for unplanned? Mate, I am 32 with three children already. I know how babies are made and managed several years to stay not pregnant when I didn't want to be... no, it wasn't a surprise.

That's partly why I'd like to have another one close to Isaac's age, because I just know that people will assume he wasn't planned, being so far apart from the others.

Wooks, interesting about pcos possibly being linked to milk production. I didn't know that! Might be why mine tanks quite suddenly after a few months - my hormones are re-booted by pregnancy and I get regular af etc, but the longer I go not pregnant, the screwier it all becomes again.

Kit, I have a couple of friends who think breastfeeding is gross :shrug: other reasons I've heard is worry about boobs changing, and not wanting to do it in public so feeling like it's easier to just go straight to bottles, or being put off because they heard it's painful and/or difficult. Wanting to know how much the baby is eating as well, I had one friend who just couldn't cope with not knowing how many oz the baby was having, and couldn't trust her body and the fact that baby was clearly absolutely fine and doing great. In some communities round here as well, it's just not the done thing. If you've never seen or known anyone who did it, I can imagine it would be a fairly alien concept, and being the odd one out can be daunting, especially at a time when you're already dealing with so many new things!

I'm like you though - it's essentially free (my £400 breastpump might have bought quite a few cartons of formula but it did also do three babies!) and for that alone, I would do it. I'm also lazy, so not having to get up in the night to get bottles, or wash bottles any time, or prepare feeds etc is a bonus, and it's been the easiest way to lose weight I've ever found ;)


----------



## Twag

One of my favourite comments when we had Izzy was oh you clever things one of each - like we had any choice over the matter :haha: such an odd thing to say like you can choose the gender we were just lucky :shrug:

M&S I get the it's disgusting thing from my family!! Bitty comments all the time because they didn't breastfeed :( 
My Nan even said I shouldn't breastfeed in public I should go into a toilet or the car and do it!!! :grr:
and then people looking at you like you are exposing yourself when you are just feeding your baby :grr: especially when you are discreet as your nervous and in public and you hear older people tut - would they rather the child screams and they starve! :dohh: 

Like I said you can't win either way :(


----------



## gigglebox

My dr asked me yesterday if i felt the let down, then said it was still a little early :shrug: so maybe soon. 

Feeding him the excess milk yesterday went incredibly well. He took it fine, was alert while he drank, then happily sat awake in his rock & play while we ate dinner. He has never done that. It kind of hit me that he falls asleep/dozes pretty mich every time he's at the boob. I've been letting him sleep nom for 30 minutes on one boob and i think he hasn't been emptying it still...well obviously not because i can still express milk with the pump after. So I'll continue to do this for now and see what happens next week when he's weighed again. If this doesn't work, it's out of pocket expense to see the lactation consultant :(

M&s how soon do you want to/are you allowed to ttc again? I was given a year restriction. 

I'd love to have three kids but I do not want to do the pregnancy/birth/infant thing again :(


----------



## gigglebox

Wook, the anxiety is normal and I don't think it ever stops. Boobers' umbilical scab fell off and i thought it looked odd underneath, I convinced myself he had an umbilical hernia and would need surgery. Dr was like "looks good!" :dohh:
Also, weird dream. I had a dream this morning that i had cancer, and the treatment was a douche a could buy for $1 out of one of those metal bathroom vending machines that hang on the wall.

Twag, can't believe FAMILY would tell you you're disgusting for breastfeeding! What do they think those things are for?!

Ok seriously, this kid just slept from 10 to 8:30 waking up twice for changes/feeds then right back to sleep. It's 15 past 9 and I tried to feed him and he fell asleep on my boob again. Methinks this mystery is solved!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ha, I was in Starbucks and there were two teenage boys standing in the queue, and one was staring at me then remarked to the other about how gross it was - and the friend replied with almost exactly that - would you rather the baby was screaming? She's just feeding it, don't be an asshole. :)

Gigs, sounds like the issue is not supply then but getting the lazy little monkey to eat it :haha: might be that your letdown is naturally just not that forceful, and he has to work to get the milk, would explain why you don't feel it, and he falls asleep as soon as his immediate hunger is satisfied without getting the fatty hindmilk. If there's still enough left that you manage to express any after him being on for 30 mins then you got more than me, girl! 

I find gently blowing in their face stirs them enough to get them eating again, so you could try that or just full on wake him. Although sounds like the bottle works great so anything for an easy life :D well jealous of that sleep!


----------



## Twag

Gigs I found tickling the feet works also for gently waking them to continue to feed :thumbup:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Health visitor has been and our wee chub has put weight on, but he potentially DOES have an umbilical hernia. I'm hoping it's just that the cord has only come off a couple of days ago but we've to keep an eye on it.

And she says at least three months before any more babies to let incision heal, ideally up to a year to let body recover in general.


----------



## gigglebox

Three months?! Wow that seems so soon! Although maybe they're telling me a year due to the tearing trauma.

I've tried all the tricks to keep him eating whilst feeding. It works initially, but he just noms a bit harder/faster immediately after the stimulation, then dozes back off and his reactions become less until he full on passes out. But his alertness after just a bit from the bottle is amazing.

M&s, good on that ass hat's friend for putting him in his place! 

So when is this lochia leaking supposed to stop? I'm still bleeding :/

I also want sex. Counting down the days (27 if anyone is curious).


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm still bleeding on and off too. As soon as it's been a day and I think it's gone, bam, back again.

Sex is starting to cross my mind too. Although condoms, ew :(


----------



## gigglebox

We use pull out, will probably do pull out and contraceptive film until my cycles come back reliably (then will use film during fertile time)

I agree, condoms are the invention of the devil :haha: JOKES.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pull out wouldn't work here :haha: He just wouldn't do it in the heat of the moment.

What's contraceptive film? I can't use anything hormonal which limits the options somewhat, and periods are very irregular. I can tell when ovulation is happening but obviously by then it might be too late since you can get pregnant from days before that.

Might just use condoms for a few months then assume that breastfeeding will cover me after that, I've never got cycle back before stopping completely.


----------



## gigglebox

Do y'all have listerine mint strips there? The contraceptive film is similar in appearance. It's basically spermicide (no hormones) and you insert it as high as you can before sex. You have to give it time to activate/"melt". We always used it with pull out, not sure its effective-ness if you don't pull out.

And warning, hubs says it...err... :blush: tastes funny


----------



## M&S+Bump

Tastes funny :haha:

*immature snigger*


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha taste funny

I bled for a little less than 3 weeks (didn't start bleeding until like 4 days pp) then we had sex. We did not wait the 6 weeks but I had no tearing (obviously) and my incision was healing amazingly. 

Gigs boobers sounds like my Maxie! Always fell asleep at the boob like instant sleep then after two weeks I think? He stopped latching! The LC said he probably got tired of working so hard for nothing to come out :/ but if you're pumping and getting enough that's awesome! Maybe once the let down starts it'll help him stay awake. 

We used the strips before ttc. My doctor told me in the nicest way possible I'll probably get pregnant ahaha I just said it's okay we're going to start trying in a couple
Months anyway. 


I can't remember anything else...

Did any US ladies watch dirty dancing last night? I'm watching it now and these people are so bland. And I heard they changed the ending.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Midwife said to me to wait six weeks but I think I've turned a corner now and incision feels pretty ok, so I reckon in a couple of weeks might be ok if I'm careful. We waited to six weeks with Joe but the incision was much bigger and slower to heal with him.

I don't think we have those strips here. Have never seen them anywhere and it's not on my list of options from the midwife. Most birth control is free so maybe they don't like to advise options that have a lower success rate in case people then complain that they were given that and ended up pregnant!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh I meant to comment on the wait time to get pregnant. Your midwife only said to wait 3 months? Crazy I've never heard less than a year after c-section.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'd worry about only having 3 months between a c section and another pregnancy! But your midwife knows more than I do so I would clarify but trust her! 

What can I do about rib pain? I'm struggling a bit because it's really sore, I feel like she's going to break them sometimes!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeah. I'm fairly sure that's what I was told first time round as well, three months at least to let the incision heal, but six months to let my body recover iron stores etc. We stopped contraception at six months then but I bf Joe til eight months and it took a couple of weeks to ovulate from the last time he fed. We caught first time as soon as I ovulated and Nat is 18 months ( give or take a few days) after Joe.

I would have thought it might be different after two c-sections so I'll definitely get some more opinions before I risk anything (especially since I don't want another c-section!) and I don't particularly want another baby less than 18 months apart anyway.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Rib pain, if you find something that works, let me know :( I have one permanently loose due to pregnancy and it flares up every time. I was suggested physio and a brace but that was a bit extreme to me, so I just took painkillers.


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad:
...ya know....I will REALLY be glad WHEN I finally get a sticky BFP, as I am REALLY becoming annoyed with DH giving a *sigh* and eye roll the mere THREE days a month I ask if he's ready to :sex: for a baby...
Have I suddenly gained 500lbs, gotten crossed eyes, and buckteeth with a touch of Scurvy???

Highly annoyed. Really wanted to do the every other day thing starting 2 days ago, but of course it was a time he couldn't finish being distracted...
Grrrrrr....I wanted plenty of man juice up in there before O, like 5 days out to O day...not seeing that happen...O should be in 4 days...

Gah...I am NOT one to beg for :sex: so I am beginning to get offended at his reaction, but of course I can't SAY anything as that only makes it worse...:growlmad::brat:


----------



## Cppeace

I know just what you mean J.


----------



## JLM73

Grrr....attempted to get BD in early, as he always says he's tired later, and over an hour later...nuthin...
Now he's trying the solo thing. I know being cd9 with O on cd13 usually todqay is not critical, but this is looking like a no go ( left him to porn it up lol) and if we have 2 no gos this early, he tends to get worse the closer we get...
His Urology appt isn't till the END of next month- thought it was sooner
...did I mention this is cycle THIRTY SIX in a rowwww? ](*,)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg gigs I thought you were going to say just stick listerine strips in there :rofl:

I always heard 6 months at least between birth and pregnancy, but so many of my friends had siblings a year younger (so a three month gap). So idk

J I'm sorry he's having a hard (trying not to snicker) time. Considering how upset he was the other week sounds like his block might run deeper than you think. I hope he sorts his poop soon and knocks you up this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Yeah J I hope it all works out. It sounds like quite the frustrating catch 22. 

Gigs - my midwife said moving baby's arm like you're operating a lever can stimulate sucking due to some shared nerve or something.

Re: BFing being regarded negatively back in the day, when I was at school I remember all my friends proudly declaring they were bottle fed and seemed to find it disgusting that I and some others were breastfed :shrug:

PL - similarly, I'm now thinking maybe that person asked if Tilly was breastfed because she has chunky legs and arms.

TWAG! - I'd love to hear about your bedsharing. Most people I speak to who have bedshared usually aim to stop after a few months, which sometimes makes me feel bad about intending to continue for a while yet (DH is on the same page). What do your nighttimes look like?

Oh, someone also asked me if sleeping Tilly sleeps through the night. I just laughed (she most certainly does not). I agree that older generations seem to expect that almost straight away? Maybe they all did CIO? I know my mum was encouraged to. I'm increasingly skeptical of that though, since more and more research is showing that not being comforted when needed has a pretty big impact on brain circuitry and later life (E.g., https://youtu.be/PNzisDxyd34 - ignore the Republican comment; I'm just interested in what the interviewee has to say).


----------



## Cppeace

Jez, yes strict CIO is abuse in my eyes before the age of 18 months.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, we too plan to bedshare for a while longer. We actually got some really great sleep training advice from our doctor at the 6 month check-up. She said doing anything before 6 months is a waste of time and then start when mom (and dad) are ready for that change. Such as wanting the bed back to yourself. "Mom knows best, no offense to dad" her words. 

J, hope your hubby pulls his sh!t together this cycle, we are still crossing everything!


----------



## DobbyForever

https://www.cnn.com/2016/05/24/health/cry-it-out-sleep-training-ok/index.html
Considering how hippy dippy, left leaning CNN they are also usually good fact checkers/reliable. I think it's a bit extreme to say CIO is abusive. Not for me but I wouldn't call someone who does it an abusive parent. That's harsh.


----------



## Cppeace

A tiny helpless infant who is programmed to cry when it needs anything and programmed to be held to be protected should never be taught that if it cries it will be ignored. That will simply teach them insecurity and possibly lead to attachment disorders. It is abuse, it's just legal.
Sure, everyone needs a break at points and cio out on a rare occasion I can forgive but for a technique of raising a baby. Sorry, Not in my eyes is it ever ok.


----------



## DobbyForever

Actually that study shows your claim about insecurity and attachment disorders is untrue. Of course it's a small population (43 parents) but still shows you're projecting your emotions onto the babies rather than facts. Babies actually figure out fairly young to cry for attention not need. It's the same as me ignoring the crocodile tears in my classroom and, lo and behold, my criers all stopped crying by week two and learned to turn their work in on time. I don't go around calling moms who opt out of breastfeeding when they have a choice abusive or parents who spank abusive. For someone who just spewed to each their own and don't judge moms, that's a pretty judgey thing to say. I'm not doing the full cio but I won't be jumping up the moment he cries either, and I'm not ok with you implying I'm abusing my son by giving him the opportunity to self sooth.


----------



## Cppeace

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/moral-landscapes/201112/dangers-crying-it-out

Have you ever heard of RAD? It is common in Foster kids. That is what excessive CIO abuse can cause.

I don't consider not breast feeding abuse. I don't care about most parenting techniques. AS A person who knows and councils foster parents often and knows a ton in the are I call it how I see it and how I have researched it. I'd call someone who locks their toddler in a closest abuse as well. So is making children kneel of rice for hours. Abuse has many different looks.


----------



## DobbyForever

https://expectingscience.com/2016/0...y-misunderstand-how-stress-affects-the-brain/

"Thankfully, as someone who has studied the effects of chronic stress in animals and in people, I knew that claims like Dr. Narvaez&#8217;s are not supported by data and instead rest on a fundamental misreading of stress research."

Lmfao in foster kids. FOSTER KIDS because they have stable homes that don't have substance, sexual, physical, emotional abuse. Because kids in foster care are in foster care because their loving, capable parents thought "hey my kid is so cool I'll let someone else get to experience their awesomeness". Their attachment issues and insecurities and issues probably stem from whatever put them in foster care and whatever shitty experience they had as a kid in the system.

But let's blame it on CIO.

And like I said who the f* are you to tell me if I let my son cry for a few minutes that I'm abusive? Gfy


----------



## Cppeace

Dobby do what you like. It's your son. I have the right to my opinion and that is what I stated.


----------



## DobbyForever

You can have your misinformed opinion but don't be a bitch going around calling other people abusive for having a different parenting style than you. Especially when so far the research shows your opinion is wrong.

I'm going to follow suit with Still and bounce.

This thread has become really toxic now that most of us aren't ttc. It used to be cycles this and tracking that and looking at tests, and now it's all politics and judgemental bull. I'm not on BNB to listen to some random, ill-informed person insult my political beliefs and parenting or those of others.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Cppeace

Dobby you don't have to leave. I can. Most here are pregnant or have just delivered it's more logical for me to go.


----------



## Jezika

Umm I regret bringing this up. I should've known it's a pretty divisive topic, so I apologize. For what it's worth, I don't believe any [good] parent would do CIO if there was unequivocal evidence that it damaged children in any way. Since it's still unclear, with scientific support on both sides of the argument (and of course there are flaws with any research study, which are rarely taken into account when translated to a simple, readable article by popular media... btw the study that was discussed in the CNN article looked at kids >6 months old, which some people say is old enough to not be impacted by CIO) I would not personally call it abuse. I know plenty of mums that do some form of it and of course they do not intend to harm their kids, nor do they believe they are causing harm. And maybe they're not. But I'm certainly interested in the emerging evidence that's uncovering more about its effects either way . Ultimately, of course we all want to do what we believe is best for our kids.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'd say there's a difference between not jumping up the second they cry to give them a chance to settle themselves and full-blown cio, which in extreme forms includes stuff like 'extinction' where you put the kid to bed and don't go to them again until morning, no matter what.

It's also easy to make judgements about what you would and wouldn't do when you don't have an actual baby to put it into practise on.

Chronic sleep deprivation can send you to some very scary places. If it takes cio to break a tortureous bedtime habit, it might make the difference of someone retaining their sanity.


----------



## Jezika

I agree M+S. I know many mums who were totally against CIO but eventually had to do it for their sanity. You need to be able to function, mentally and physically, in order to be any sort of parent.


----------



## kittykat7210

I have no idea what cio is if I'm honest, but teaching a child to self soothe is just what needs to be done in my opinion, you can tell when a toddler is genuinely distressed or just wanting attention because they will pause crying to listen if you are coming or not. Of course small babies need to be cuddled quite a bit, and they generally don't cry for attention as that isn't a learnt behaiviour yet. But I will still teach the philosophy that nighttime is for sleeping, so during the day after a nappy change or feeding play time will be established, but during the day it's lights off during nappy change and feeding, no talking just straight back into the cot for sleeps. That's what my mum did and we started sleeping through the night as soon as we didn't need nighttime feeds and nappy changes! If that's cio ( like I said I have no clue) then I wouldn't call it abuse as I'm still tending to my babies needs just trying to teach them the difference between day and night


----------



## Twag

Jez - I will PM you on Tuesday when back at work if that is okay?

Re: CIO personally I cannot do it I tried with my son and I cannot leave my children to cry but parents need to do what works for them - I also deal very well it seems with lack of sleep (18 months in and she still is yet to sleep through the night, I do all nighttime getting up and I work full time leaving the house at 7.30 each morning) but I know it won't last they are only little for a small amount of time and one day they won't need me as much :shrug:

and yes i constantly get the 'rod for your own back' comments but I don't care!! My children my choice!

Everyone needs to do what is best for them and not feel like they will be judged for that path they choose.

Sadly lots of subjects are very emotive - religion, politics, money and child rearing


----------



## wookie130

Wow, everyone... 

I come in here this morning, and here we are again, people leaving due to difference in opinion.

I do like a good debate, and I feel that when these subjects come up, we can do this without name-calling, flouncing, or alienating others. We can merely disagree with one another, state our case, and move on.

I don't know with CIO. It's something I've been really on the fence with, I'll admit to having to lay a fussy baby down, and walking away for a few moments to regain my sanity. It was either that, or I was pushed to Lord knows where. And seriously...the fatigue. I have never let the fussing go on and on, and we never really did any formal "sleep training" or anything...but there did come a point with my son (when he was about 10 months old, I believe), where we'd have to roll over, and let him whine (he was NOT full-on crying) until he fell asleep, otherwise, NO ONE was sleeping. Babies at that age have a much more keen awareness of what it takes to manipulate their parents, and they have a better grasp on cause and effect (I cry, you pick me up, etc.) than younger babies, so I have rarely felt too bad about letting there be some tears after a certain age. But a young baby...yeah. I'm not into letting them CIO. Crying is communication, and it's how their needs get met. It's best to tend to those needs the best way that we can, and if you need a moment to step back, gain your composure, by all means do it, and then resume trying to soothe baby. The fussing can be one of the biggest challenges of having a little baby, that's for sure...and when you're exhausted, it's even more of a trial.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, cry it out involves leaving baby to cry for set periods to try and teach them to self soothe and sleep on their own. What you described sounds like teaching night and day, which is fairly automatic for most, I think.

I have a history of various mental health problems and unfortunately not sleeping enough (and I need more than most) is a major trigger. After Joe, I became so ill that I would regularly hallucinate, or imagine harming myself or him. Trying to put him to bed one night, it was so bad that I put him down in his basket, walked out of the door and stood in my front garden crying so hard that my neighbour heard me, and came and took Joe for two hours. That is reality for many women and I and many others will do whatever it takes to survive. I don't fear (or much care about) judgement because I know no-one will ever judge me as harshly as I already do myself, but for others it can be a big issue and make the problems worse.

Point being, you never know what someone may be going through. Being kind and avoiding judgement and heavy-handed statements is often the wisest course of action..

As for the rest of the chat, I think mostly everyone has been very civilised about it! I've enjoyed learning new things through the debate, and there has only been a couple of things that I found myself unable to let go (you maybe noticed ;) ) and considering the amount of topics we cover, I think that's doing ok :D


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Kit, cry it out involves leaving baby to cry for set periods to try and teach them to self soothe and sleep on their own. What you described sounds like teaching night and day, which is fairly automatic for most, I think.
> 
> I have a history of various mental health problems and unfortunately not sleeping enough (and I need more than most) is a major trigger. After Joe, I became so ill that I would regularly hallucinate, or imagine harming myself or him. Trying to put him to bed one night, it was so bad that I put him down in his basket, walked out of the door and stood in my front garden crying so hard that my neighbour heard me, and came and took Joe for two hours. That is reality for many women and I and many others will do whatever it takes to survive. I don't fear (or much care about) judgement because I know no-one will ever judge me as harshly as I already do myself, but for others it can be a big issue and make the problems worse.
> 
> Point being, you never know what someone may be going through. Being kind and avoiding judgement and heavy-handed statements is often the wisest course of action..
> 
> As for the rest of the chat, I think mostly everyone has been very civilised about it! I've enjoyed learning new things through the debate, and there has only been a couple of things that I found myself unable to let go (you maybe noticed ;) ) and considering the amount of topics we cover, I think that's doing ok :D

Thank you for explaining, I thought what I described was fairly automatic too but I got slightly worried for a bit I was doing something 'wrong' :rofl: 

I think there are strong opinions on this thread sometimes, but I tend to just try and ignore anything I think is offensive to the way I want to raise my baby, and I certainly think calling a mums methods abuse is taking a
It a bit far unless it clearly is abuse like starving your baby or something! 

I'm really sad to see people leave, I love this little group, you guys are my sanity sometimes!!


----------



## shaescott

Noooooo Dobby come back we love you!!!!

I think maybe we should make a pact to not talk about politics past "oh did you hear about this sad thing where people got hurt how sad it's very sad I hope everyone is okay" and to not call any form of parenting abuse unless it's straight up beating the crap out of your kid. We can talk about parenting method differences, just without insulting the other side. Not saying I've never been guilty of being judgemental cuz I'm sure I have in the past, but I think we should all try to be better with that. 

My mom used CIO on me, and I don't have any issues from it. She didn't do it in the middle of the night, only when putting me to bed. When she put me to bed she let me CIO and within like 4 days I wasn't crying anymore when I was put to bed. If I woke up in the middle of the night crying she would give it a minute to see if I would settle on my own and then if I didn't she would go comfort me. To each their own. As long as you don't ignore your kid crying 100% of the time, I don't really care. It's your kid, you have the right to parent them the way you see fit. 

J, I'm sorry your hubby is having a hard time. But I'm glad you two are doing better as a couple.


----------



## Michellebelle

Agreed. Let's just all realize we all were raised differently and come from different cultures and backgrounds. So everyone is going to disagree at some point on here. I've disagreed with a lot of things, but that's why I've stayed out of the political discussions when they've happened. 

And everyone will have differences in what works for their babies and how they want to raise them. And that's the great thing... all people are different, and what works for one person won't work for another.

Let's just realize this and be civil. As a future parent, I learn so much from this thread because of all the different opinions and hearing what has worked for each of you. But I know until I have my baby and start to raise her and try out these things, I won't know what will work for me. For those of us that don't have kids yet that we're raising... let's please remember that and show respect for everyone's opinions and learn from each other.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ladies who have used herbals of supplements to up milk supply any suggestions? I'm wanting to be able to pump but can never get more then 2 ounces at a time and am hoping to get some stored! Is it to early to pump? Open to any tips! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## JLM73

Well damn...I've only just now caught up on the last 20 pages and had NO idea Still and Dobbers bounced:saywhat:

Hopefully they make it back around when lighter subjects are discussed, and to update etc. We've had quite a chummy lil group the couple years I've been here!

AFM proper update-

*Gigs*The next day after I posted about hubs "I'm out" rant on the marriage, and him being straight up A hole, and me coming to get ALL my things back to moms, HE sent me a msg asking If I needed help with anything that day, as he took the day off:saywhat:
I was like um nooo....just need to come break down the dog kennel we built and take it to moms

Well he then asked if I wanted to go to lunch at *__*? ( Insert his FAVE restaurant)
:huh: I was like WTF bi polar!? I said sure, and we met at noonish.
He was a bit quiet, no hug/kiss, stand offish very much so
I kept the buffer space. After, he asked what I planned.
Was hella hot so NOT breaking down a 10x10 kennel. 
I said I had to get gas, we went to the station- I went to pay cash- he stopped me to use HIS bankcard:huh:

So it was an odd reunion. I could tell the night I picked up my stuff that he was very depressed, and pretty much F it all ( remember he gave up BOTH his dogs in that cpl days, started emptying the house planning to live alone in a 1 bed apt etc)

Honestly - he does have bouts of anxiety and depression, and I was being very amicable, as I was afraid he was on the verge of something crazy/dangerous to himself.:(

We ended up chatting at the gas pump, and he kept saying he needed to know what I planned for us in the future???
I had been harping all week that I wanted to STAY married, work it out talk thru whatever was buggin him etc.
Even talked counseling but he was making it all one sided that *I* had to go here there do this that, and he was only willing to go to some parts ???:ignore:
He didn't wanna hear if we BOTH are conflicting we BOTH have to go to a counselor together.

Anyway- ended up at his house watching movies ( Sausage Party of ALL things :flasher: LOL) total opposite ends of couch.
Next movie, he came over and layed his head in my lap, and after next movie, it was late, and he had to work the next day.
He has a thing about me laying with him when he goes to sleep- even tho he KNOWS I am wide awake, and will leave once he is out to watch TV usually- in this case to go home, but he kept hesitating, so I said I'd lay with him on the bed ( CLOTHED) until he was asleep.
He was a happy camper. However he sleeps nude lol so he started the touchy feely stuff and I was like GO TO SLEEP lol
Then he wanted clothes off- which tbh we had always slept that way cuddling - not sexual most nights. So I agreed, and needless to say :blush: the Awesomeness of make-up sex is REAL :rofl:

So we have been back to norm since, he has had his man period at times this past week ( always right before O grrr) so I have had to butt heads with him some, and break out the cold shoulder as well, but for the most part, we are as good as before.

I think the finances thing has REALLY freaked him out- he's been able to use his $ anyway he wanted for over 10 years before we got together, so him not listening to my advice to save up, not spend frivolously etc and him being :ignore: THEN being dead broke for a while, I think he had a come to Jesus moment and freaked the F out.

In his depressed mind it was better to be sad, alone, push me away, and wallow in his own pity pit, but feel like HE was choosing to do it, so he felt some sense of control again IYKWIM.

He's still an unappreciative shit some days - like 2 days ago when I went to bed at 230am, he woke me up having a bad dream at 430am, and I went to watch TV, then made him 2 huge Banana Cinnamon Belgian Waffles and coffee ( 10 cups to include his thermos for the day), THEN packed his lunch while he ate ( so I didn't eat) which included Jasmine Rice with Saffron, and Thai Yellow Curry Chicken from prev night's dinner...AND busted ass to make Stuffed Chicken breast with Creme Brie and Apple, with Mushroom Rice, Baby Red Garlic Mashed Potatoes, Peas, and Pita bread with Olive oil and Thyme- All to be ready the miin he walks in the door....OKAAAYYY????

So I am running at 200% as I always have to keep him happy, and less stressed...
:trouble: GUESS who decided to NOT call/text that he will be over an hour and a half late, cuz Mr Man decided to wait out the rain after work ( the same rain I was battling taking 6 dogs in and out of...)
So when I called at 4- worried he may have had a prob in the heavy rain, he not only gives me straight bitchy attitude for calling, but then totally didn't get that I simply would have liked at least a text in that hour and a half, as me doing dinner for when he walks in is the norm- being an hour and a half late isn't!
He had def been able to post on FB during that hour n a half!!:growlmad:

Then he got home and dumped a ton of dirty dishes ( which could easily have been rinsed off) into my newly cleaned sink, AND tracked mud all thru the freshly mopped floors:trouble:

So yea...he still has his moments of pure A hole selfish behavior, but I'm ignoring them during fert window:haha:

:dog: No pups yet, but looking at her belly, chi Chloe's gut has dropped- not so wide, but looking like a big ole Sow :rofl:
She couldn't even jump up the door ledge ( 5inches) last night to get back inside! Bumped her bump and bounced herself off it lol.
She wasn't hurt, but she's huge for a chi- I suspect at least 3 pups, poss 4.
The wiggle visibly as she sleeps on the couch, and at times I see a lump bulging, and can feel a head clearly.

Today is THE official start of the 3 day window I expect them.
I can't wait!:wohoo: Haven't had a pup in ages! And with chi's you can get ANY color regardless of what parents look like- so exciting!
Hoping for a chocolate!!


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Forgot to update about hubs!
After over and hour trying to BD we both knew it wasn't gonna happen, so he said he was gonna try the solo porn thing even tho he's really not into it at all.
Wellll I went to fam rm to watch TV and rant here lol and he stayed in the room. Well over an hour n half later I was more than resigned to the fact it was a 2nd attempt FAIL, and since the room stayed dark, he was likely in there snoring:sleep: lol
Lo and behold! He swings open the bedroom door, looking both exhausted and like he just staked a flag atop Mount Everest LOL with a cup o man goo!:happydance:
It was only night of cd9, with O usually cd13, but I still feel better than NO goo so far, just in case O is cd 12 which has happened on the rare occasion.
:smug: So proud of him for going above and beyond there...even if he did leave me a sink full of dishes again after :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

J I'm so glad that things are looking up a bit. Sorry he's occasionally an a-hole but glad it's getting better. Also excited for chi pups! Can we get a picture of the pregnant chi?


----------



## JLM73

Sorry multi posts-

As for Cry It Out method:shrug: to each their own, but thankfully I have never had to do it.
DS usually woke without much fuss, and I did attend him each time he woke to change/BF- which led to sleep again early on, and as he got older, I only had to comfort nurse a few times- it was the usual way to get him to nap in the afternoon/sleep at night BUT I also only had to deal with him, was able to SAHM, and had 2 teens otherwise - so they could do alot themselves, not mult lil ones.

I lived in a 2 story then and I will tell you even from 2 months old that kid RARELY napped!!??
I mean like 20 min cat naps every 6 hours!! As a 2 month old and onward from there!
BUT I generally moved him around the house with me upstairs and down as I was working- from swing, to bouncy seat, to floor play mat- later an EXERSAUCER was THE - hands down BEST registry gift I ever got!

He could spin around to see me as I moved around, play with tactile toys, noisy toys built on it, and had a small area to put finger foods etc. Used that from 4 months on!
He was VERY alert from birth- I still recall him at 1am the night after he was born ( about 7 hrs old) and was silent trying to look around the room, AND holding his head up!?!? altho wobbly.
If it weren't for video of it, I would say I hallucinated it after c sect :rofl:

IF I ever get my wishes of another baby granted, I plan to do the same- tend them when fussing starts, since it never got to all out crying level with DS doing that.

DS1 was a horror, but I didn't get to be sole caregiver due to FT work and college, so my VERY impatient mom watched him while I was away- needless to say BF failed after 3 months due to him NOT wanting to work for milk, cuz bottle is easier, and mom was so impatient I thinkk the anxious vibe worked him up. 
Also, I know for him Cry It Out would NOT work- he would scream for 1-2 HOURS some nights despite having been changed, full bottle fed, and burped. 
But as a FT worker and FT college student- I had zero energy to let him keep on, and he did quiet when picked up, but again- NO energy for that either lol- so mom would eventually come in annoyed we were keeping her up:roll:

I may have to resort to baby wearing like *PL* did early on in order to manage dogs/pups- ins and outs, mult feedings etc.

Hopefully due to tending crops/chickens on my own property as well hehe:winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

Shae
Here is a pic of the heavily preggo chi Chloe
Beauty the ex biter, who is a love bug now, is also preggo! Just started showing a bit!
They are due2 weeks apart! !
AND... if Kahlua got preggo too, then she is2 weeks after Beauty:wacko:
So potentially having3 litters , every2 weeks from now lol.
Glad they are small litters and pups!
BTW- she's not dirty, just has splotches on the skin on her belly
 



Attached Files:







1495809571382.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## M&S+Bump

That is a LOT of puppies! :shock:


----------



## shaescott

Awwww J she's so big, how does she walk around with that tiny body and huge belly?


----------



## JLM73

She waddles big time lol,poor thing cant sit without kicking a leg out lol
But it hasnt stopped her sitting up to beg to be petted like the video ha!
She is in the " check please!" phase like you ladies here say when rdy to have the baby out

Here is another pic of Chloe... her tongue always sticks out :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1495819692929-1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* at most like 4 pups per mom, so say 12 pups max, but chis commonly have only 2 so I can't say yet - :shrug:
The 3rd gal would be due end of June, and they usually do not look prego at all until the last 2 weeks- they just POP out like Chloe did - surprising the sh*t outta us as we never got her bred lol Guess our male and the other 2 studs were like - Ummm ...she's already knocked Up Helllooooo!!!!:haha:
So she is still a fast running jumping slim Border Collie in a Chi body lol

I REALLY hope the 3rd is prego as I owe them a pup if so for using their male as a stud, and they are a super cute young cpl that works at disney and spoils their chi rotten.

Chi pups are born literally weighing between 2 to 4ish OUNCES :shock: so the main goal early on, is to be sure ALL pups stay warm, keep their sugar up, and are gaining ounces DAILY. It's crucial. They are the size of like small hamsters when born.

Heat - not a prob- moms usually stay with them, eating/drinking in the XL birth crate with my set up, and I have a heat pad on one end, cuz even their eyes are closed for the first 8-10 days roughly, they will crawl to the heat pad if chilly, and off it when too warm:thumbup:

If one looks sluggish, I use Nutrical paste- dab in the mouth, which raises sugar quickly.

eating- They are nearly impossible to bottle feed ugh! They aspirate easily, as even the smallest bottles ( kitty ones) are too much flow for teeny ones.:(
Most pro breeders will insert an NG tube ( thru nose into belly) so feeds go right to the stomach, but you HAVE to know what you are doing!

Thankfully never had to do it, but I do know how having been a Paramedic, and done it on ppl.
Luckily I always had good mommas.

I am actually glad to have 2 other milkin mamas potentially should one not be able to feed 3-4 successfully, or if I have a runt/slow gainer.
I will just attach the wee one(s) to the other mamas for a bit extra.

Worrisome part is the 3rd chi- Kahlua is due the SAME days as the Bullmastiff I bred Romeo to- and I HAVE to attend that delivery, cuz her owner wants me there in case of probs, and to do dew claws...I am getting a show pup back from that litter so DEFFO wanna be there to help if need be.
Guess I may have to take the chi along and set up a maternity ward :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Future, don't pump yet. You'll only get colostrum which is baby needs for his first antibodies when he's born, plus it may give you contractions or even trigger labor. I'd say start pumping when your milk comes in.

J, sounds like a busy couple of weeks for you with all those litters!
Gotta run, post more later


----------



## gigglebox

Future had her baby :haha:
Future you can pump any time, really. Try to do it after a feed, not right before so you aren't taking what baby will eat.

So...because the hits keep in coming...

Now I have thrush of the nipple. Feeding has become increasingly painful and I now dread it. Got a script for it today so hope that takes care of it and FAST.

Dobs I hope you return, you and me are the thread OG's!

Damn j, you pregnant chi looks like how I felt a couple weeks ago :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

If it's fluconazole it should clear it up as quick as vaginal thrush clears up. Did they give you a week's course or just a one off? If there's any pain after the course, straight back and get more, as it's a b**ch to get rid of and doctors don't seem to take it seriously...


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* LOL yea, she has pretty much had it being preggo, even as a dog.
They all love running in the backyard, and she won't walk more than 3-4 feet before sitting down and looking at me to pick her up to go back inside lol.
Thankfully she isn't trying to jump off the couch anymore.
She tried about a week ago to follow the other chis outside and face planted so hard on the tile :(
She was ok, but I make sure not to leave her there anymore than a couple mins


----------



## Michellebelle

J, the chis are adorable!

Gigs, sorry about the thrush. That sounds terrible. :( Hope the meds clear it up quickly.


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Beauty the Biter is up the duff! <3 Looks like she's got a grip of pups to deliver...phew!

J- So glad you and DH are trying to work it out. Marriage can be tough sometimes, seriously. I do feel discouraged for you on the ttc front...I really wish that you could get some assistance from a specialist to become pregnant, but I also know all too well about the financial challenges involved with that.

Gigs- I was reading a lot on low supply today, and nursing struggles, and I was watching YouTube videos. One reoccurring thing that kept coming up, is that if baby is falling asleep at the breast, it may mean that your flow is too slow...have you ever looked into doing compressions if Levin is just sucking, and not actually drinking? Also, if it continues to be an issue, I was seeing that using a nursing trainer, such as an SNS or Lact-Aid can help you do the supplements at the breast, so that Levin is still removing your breastmilk, thus preserving your supply, while also getting the supplement necessary for him to be gaining weight. It may very well be worth looking into, and as someone who has had supply issues and latching issues, and every other issue under the sun, I am VERY open to the idea of using a Lact-Aid trainer at the breast this time. It's most likely what I'll end up having to do if baby isn't latching well to begin with, and extracting enough colostrum in the first couple of days. Just something to consider, I guess!

I'm so sorry about the thrush...that sounds awful! Hopefully the first round of meds kicks it once and for all!


----------



## shaescott

What's thrush? Sounds like it's a painful thing but idk what it is?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeast infection Shae. More commonly found in lady parts, but breastfeeding mums can get it in the nipples and milk ducts. You can also get it in the mouth.

Which reminds me, Gigs, did they give you anti-fungal drops for Lev as well? Because he might have given you it, or you may give it to him, so both need treated at the same time or you can end up passing it back and forth like me and Nat did :(


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs and all the ladies. 
I apologize if my opinions have been to abrasive as of lately. I did not mean to offend or hurt anyone. I did send Dobby a pm apologizing and am sorry that she has left. 
I will be sure to stifle my opinions from now on. 
I respect you all and don't want to be the cause of any further strife.


----------



## gigglebox

M&S, they gave me a topical ointment. I am supposed to apply it after breastfeeding. I asked about also treating Lev, but she said it wasn't necessary....? Maybe because it gets into the tissue and he'll have his mouth on it....? But she also said to wipe it off before feeding so...idk. 

I hope this takes care of it and it'll be done. Shae, you are right, it DOES hurt. His initial latch is pretty painful, then it gradually gets less painful, but then it still hurts/stings after he's done eating. It hurts when my nipples get hard, too, like if it's cold -.-

Wook, I'm reading mixed reviews on the supplements. Oddly enough the practitioner I saw today suggested beer....? I got some but don't feel like drinking it. Plus I've been crying and emotional today and my energy is zapped and beer will probably knock me out. 

Anyway. We'll probably end up doing combination feeding. We started doing a smidge of supplementing today and he already seems more content and alert. As far as my supply goes it's impossible to tell if he's getting enough since i can't physically see what he's getting out, but i'm consistently getting a half ounce (or a little more) with my additional pumping (10 minutes or so). No idea if that's good or bad.

Sucks i'm all thrushy now at the same time i'm trying to increase feeds. 

Cpp, i don't think there is anything wrong with opinions, as long as you know it's an opinion and do not present it as fact or "the only/best way". That's not just you, i'm guilty of it and others are too. I had more to say but hubs is giving the baby back. Anyway the apolgy is appreciated, i hope dobs is receptive to the one you privately sent her :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- When I was talking about supplementing at the breast, I wasn't talking about actual supplements for you...I was referring to supplementing like you're already doing with Levin (combi-feeding), only rather than presenting the supplemental milk in a bottle, you use a SNS of some sort (usually it hang high around your neck, with some type of tubing that you slip into the babies mouth after he latches on...as he nurses, he is both draining your breast, and getting the supplemental milk needed to gain weight through the tube, if that makes sense. From what I was reading, when babies fall asleep during feeds, it's often because the flow is slower, and let-down isn't happening...the breast compressions (and there were lots of videos to watch about that) simulate let-down, and allow the flow to continue happening, which keeps baby working at the breast, awake, and eating. I just found it to be interesting.

Honestly, I don't understand why things got so heated earlier. I didn't think it was anything that necessitated the name-calling, and the negative responses. I realize different things offend different people, but I just don't understand how the whole CIO thing derailed like it did... I certainly state my opinions around here, and I don't feel bad about that...but I do try to be respectful when things are said that I don't agree with, or at least that's how I strive to be. Perhaps I don't always accomplish that, but I'll agree that we can all do better. This is a great group, and I hate to see members leave like this...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh gigs ya look up the tube thing wook was talking about. My LC highly recommended it. You can supplement with formula or breast milk and Levin still latches to YOU and drains your breast.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh ok I didn't know what that was called. I did that with Des and it didn't work, if the tube wasn't there he wouldn't latch, because he had to work for food, and it was a pain in the butt (not that pumping isn't). Honestly I think there are a number of factors against me, like the thrush, low supply, and I'm suspecting now that Levin also has a shallow latch. He never seems so open his mouth wide enough to take in more nipple. Idk. Maybe I'm just making excuses for my failure. Blah.


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs you are amazing for pushing through and continuing to try, BF is honestly the hardest part I am finding, and I'm only having issues being able to pump and with cracked sore nipples so your a super mama! You do what's best for you and Lev, and your the best person to decide that. I'm not into debates but no one can argue against that fed is best, whatever way that happens.


----------



## FutureMrs

Also, has anyone tried fenugreek or mothers milk tea?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm like a boomerang. Sometimes, I come back.

And sometimes I come with baby wriggling video
https://youtu.be/45xUAQkto1Y


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs! If I could shake you then I would! You are anything but a failure! You tried and I'm sorry it hasn't come easily, but you are in no way, shape, or form a failure. You are an attentive, loving mother sacrificing her own time, energy, and mental state for your sons. You're a super mom. Don't ever forget it.


----------



## Cppeace

Future. I've heard very good things about both of those but of course have no personal experience.


----------



## Jezika

Hear, hear! You're anything but a failure, Gigs. I can only imagine how frustrating and upsetting it is to find so many challenges right now, but you've battled through it so well and I do think this is the hardest time (before you know what works and what to do). I hope the feeding issues and thrush resolve ASAP, and however you end up feeding baby Lev will be the right way, and by then all this frustration will be over and you can move forward as a happier mama. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

You know, I've heard of that being an issue with the SNS, Gigs. I think the trick is latch baby FIRST, get him to drain your breast the best he can, and then slyly slip the tubing into the corner of his mouth so that the milk flow continues. I'm honestly thinking I'll give it a shot. Either way, I think the compressions may help you with your flow!

I will most definitely struggle too, Gigs. I am a low-supply mother also, and my daughter had a breastfeeding aversion right out of the gate, for whatever reason. There's a "deep latch" technique video I've been watching, that talks about actually pointing your nipple toward the nose, and latching the chin first...so the latch happens in two parts...chin first, and then upper lip. I don't know. The videos make it all look so easy, but hell, let's not fool ourselves, it can be harder than hell to get it right. Hannah only really did latch on a handful of times at all, and it was a battle. You're doing great, Gigs, and as long as you're working to preserve what supply you DO have, you can keep supplementing for that weight gain that L needs, and just keep at it. I know that this time around, if things start going sideways, I'm definitely seeking help right away. Levin's fed, and you're both learning, and as long as you want to persevere (or even if you want to give up), it's fine, and he'll do just great. :hugs:

My kids slept like poop last night, and my son is super owly, and having meltdowns right and left. Dear Lord, he's a stinker. Please, please, please let this baby be an easy child. My son is what some would call "spirited" or "strong-willed." He's a funny lovable little boy, but damn, when he's hungry or tired, look out. Such a handful.


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ what they said. He's still alive, ain't he? Thereby you are succeeding.

I had a terrible night so struggling to remember but I would say that the cream did sweet FA for me - it does nothing for thrush down below on its own and it did nothing for my nipples, except postpone getting medicine for over a week which allowed the infection to get worse and the first course only held it at bay while I was taking the tablets. I ended up taking the same dose as what you would for fungal meningitis to shift it &#128561;

I haven't tried any of the supplements like fenugreek but see a lot of people recommending them.

And for pumping, I think a half oz after feeding is pretty impressive. The quality of the pump matters a lot, some people get better results with a manual but I think in general electric tends to be better, and different brands work for different people. I like medela but was too stingy to buy another industrial one from them so got a spectra double instead, which is not quite as good in my opinion but adequate.

Welcome back Dobs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wook your son sounds like me :rofl: I'm a raging terror when I'm hungry or tired

Ty MS. Just needed to get away. I don't like speaking so disrespectfully to people. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't still heated, but I miss you all. So you're stuck with me :p


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ach, is t'interwebs. Often should be taken with an iceberg of salt, what people say - no matter if they're correct or wrong. What works for one, doesn't always work for others, everyone needs to find their own way.


----------



## DobbyForever

That was deep. Lol. Ily.

I wish SO would wake up so I could make breakfast and get on with my day. I got shit to do. But this is the first Saturday all month I haven't had to rush off somewhere


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs not a failure. Sorry about the thrush. Oh im glad Levin is sleeping bettet than Des did too. &#9785;

Future sorry I don't really know about either 

Dobby glad to see you are back to the thread. Also loved the video of A moving about. My belly will go in waves sometimes when V is moving. 

J I love the prego chis! Mocha isn't fixed but she's 7 and we don't really feel like breeding her. I'd be excited if she had chocolate pups though. Oh and glad hubs isn't in that terrible place mentally. Finances can really cause some strife if marriage as well as how you spend or save. 

I can't believe my lil girl will be here so soon. Work is really wearing down on me any more but I shouldn't have to do any more night shifts. I'm planning on working til 38 weeks and taking off the last week of June. So 4 more weeks is my mantra to get through my work week. Well I'm going to attempt to make some mint and chocolate cupcakes.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies <3 last night was the first with supplemental feed and it went well. Honestly, pumping/bottle feeding is a bit of a time save, too. Since Lev keeps falling asleep, he takes forever to eat. In the middle if the night, it's nice to just change him, feed him, and get him back down quickly. He seems much less restless too. I still managed to breastfeed him in the morning (despite the pai

Did i say this already? 

Future, if you are getting painful/bleeding/cracked nipples, it sounds like he's not latching right. Look up the "deep latch" video on youtube that Wookie mentioned :thumbup:

Wookie, I had lactation nurses in the hospital teach me how to latch him. It seemed to be working well for awhile, but idk what's going on now. Blaaah. 

<3 Dobs. I will watch the video after this. 

Fluek that time will FLY. Do you feel ready for her arrival? Mint chocolate anything sounds divine.


----------



## gigglebox

Squirmy baby belly ahhhhhhhh!!!!! There's a human in there! 

That reminds me, we are SERIOUSLY lacking in bump photos around these parts. Dish 'em out, ladies.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs glad the supplemtal feeding went well last night. I feel pretty ready except for not having the car seats installed, labor bag packed, and a few finishing touches with the nursery. I'm scared of getting in a wreck and not ever using the car seat but I think we will install soon. I fear a wreck because of my job, I drive about 500 miles a week so I'm more at risk than most. I've been involved in 2 accident while working. One was 4 days before my wedding. I don't live in fear but I don't want my money going down the drain. Oh and yes I'm so looking forward to the cup cakes! DH was thinking I'd give up and just make it into a big cake because we only have one muffin/cupcake pan.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry if I look horrifying. It's all for a good cause :blush:
 



Attached Files:







bumpie_week_33_flag.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wookie130

Flueky, that is hardly horrifying. :hugs: I think it's adorable...you're so close to meeting that little lady. You look great!

Ahhhh, the little master of terror is napping. This is exactly what he (and I) needed. And the big obnoxious bowl of rocky road ice cream is exactly what I needed. :cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Fluek!!!! You know what I love most in this pic? It's your smile. You look so genuinely happy, like you're rockin' that bump and so excited to meet her <3

God i love ice cream. I definitely have a big box of ice cream sandwiches in my freezer...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, do remember that babies in the beginning aren't very efficient at the breast either and how small their bellies are. So if feedings take forever, it could just be that maybe he isn't very efficient.. another thought is maybe he has a good fill and then just comforts at the breast? Either way, you are doing great!

Flueky, awesome bump shot!! Can't believe you are almost there!!


----------



## Cppeace

Looking good Fluek. That smile is great. 

Dobs your active baby belly video was awesome. 

Gigs I say ditto to what everyone else is saying. You are in no way a failure.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, ditto on the others. You're not a failure. As long as you are feeding your baby, everything is okay. <3

DOBBY!!! I missed you! That video was so cute <3 did you guys settle on Aiden or are you still thinking about it? You should post a bump pic :D 

Flueks your bump is beautiful, not horrifying <3

Just got off a shit shift lol. 5 hours 45 minutes so no meal break. 10:30-4:15. Lots of cute babies though. Working retail sucks otherwise.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks wookie! I feel like it's flown by. I'm hoping the last don't drag by. So glad he is finally snoozing for you! I know it's belated but happy 2nd tri &#128522;

Gigs I'm harder on myself than I need to as far as my appearance. People say I'm fairly small for how far along I am, but I was already a tad overweight prepregnancy. I'm so looking forward to meeting our princess and everything will be worth it. 

Pacific I know, I'm hoping she arrives end of June but if not, oh well. My deductible resets on July 1st, &#9785;. I hope Logan is doing well, he's a lol over 6 months now?


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks cppeace. Sorry AF arrived

Shae thank you too. I don't really get an allotted break per say so I just have a crap ton of snacks to ear while I'm driving or sometimes pull over and eat for 10 to 15 minutes. I don't want to eat fast food every day. 


Oh I was thinking any mommas or soon to be mommas should check out dolly parton imagination library. I'm not sure where all in US it's available but it's a neat program. I'll get the paperwork from hospital when I deliver so that'll be easy for me but I think it's be worth checking into if you want to read to your child, etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs yay for the supplemental feeding going well!

Fluek I second gigs not horrifying and I effing love your smile!

Ty ladies re video. It's so crazy to think all that movement is s person not gas :rofl: though the gas is something fierce too

Having a bad brain day. Went out for 1.5 and didn't even remember to buy what I needed or get my ergobaby carrier from Brus. Plus I'm now late for my best friend's graduation party. I have never been late before :O

Bump pic. My friend loves my bump because she says I hardly look preggo head on in most shirts and then I turn to the side and it's like WHOA
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0213.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

Haven't read this current page but gotta run


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs you look cute! You carry similar to how I carried Logan. Everything was tucked inside, from the back you could not tell I was pregnant. Only downside was I couldn't even sit up right in the car by the end as he pushed too much into my lungs.
Have fun at the party!

Flueky, yeah how is Logan 6+ months now? He started crawling 3 weeks ago. Have you decided on names yet?

Shae, retail is bad...try keeping snacks somewhere near you or ask for tasks in the back so you can sneak snacks. Haha unless I worked till (which was a 2 hours max task) I always found a reason to go into the back (grab stock, etc) and shove a bite into my mouth. 

Aah, food... How I love it......

As for us: Logan has decided that he can nap on his own a few times a day now. He gets so fussy on me that I started putting him down and lo and behold, he's out within minutes.


----------



## shaescott

PL I work as a cashier aka working till and a self-checkout attendant (using hand scanner on big items, overriding stuff, helping with checks and coupons, looking up numbers for items with broken codes, packing carts). I can't eat while doing that stuff, unfortunately. No snacking. I have to wait for my breaks. I worked 2 hours 45 minutes on the till before my 15 min break. 

Flueks are you a truck driver did you say? I hate driving tbh so I would hate that :( but at least there's a lack of annoying customers and coworkers?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs your bump is so cute!

All the time at work I'll see people from the front and wonder if they're pregnant or eating well and then they'll turn to the side and it's like PREGNANT!!! I would never ask someone if they were though. If they look about to pop and I'm certain, I might ask when they're due and if they know the gender, but even then usually I don't cuz I don't want to be nosy or annoying. If someone has a baby with them though, I almost always ask how old the baby is, then proceed to make funny faces at the baby and probably look creepy and insane haha! 

Sorry about your preggo brain btw. That sounds frustrating. 

I hope when I'm pregnant that I show from the front yet still have a nice neat round bump. I want to dress the hell out of that thing. No loose shirts or dresses, I'm showing that thing off ASAP lol. 

Weird idea from SO, he thinks he only wants one child of his own and then to adopt cuz there's so many kids who need homes and he doesn't want to bring more into the world. He only said one of his own cuz I insisted that I must get pregnant and give birth at least once. While I love the idea of adopting, I want more than one of my own as well. And I worry about the cost of college and how that will work with so many kids. How do families with like 5+ kids handle paying for college?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby your bump is cute. You can't tell from up front either. My maternity scrubs really mask my bump. But it isn't form fitting. Yeah my memory is crap since pregnancy. DH wonders how I even work sometimes :rofl:

Pacific it's so amazing to hear about their milestones. I look forward to experiencing them. Yeah, I was only pm the name but what the hell. Her name is Victoria Jade.

Shae that sucks about not being about to get quick snack break. And I was really laugjomg when I read truck driver. Nothing wrong with it mind you but it just struck me as funny imaging myself driving a big rig. I'm a home health nurse. If drive is short between visits it's not so bad. I mean if I'm having a bad day I can scream or cry or whatever before I get my composure for next visit. Can't really have your personal temper tantrum in the hospital. I like the autonomy too. No dealing with cliques either. It's not for everyone but I like getting to know my patient's and see them improve &#128522;


----------



## shaescott

Flueks ohhhhh I read the stuff about eating while driving and thought truck driver haha! Whoops!


----------



## Flueky88

No problem Shae. I would just be an awful truck driver. Scared I'd hit other people and good Lord I don't want to think about rush hour traffic or backing the trailer up. You made a logical assumption though. As I said nothing wrong with being a trucker, I just would suck as one.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Cute bumps!

I'd love to be a lorry driver. Long distance though, not in towns.

Tuition fees are free here for college and university, but if they weren't, I would expect my kids to support themselves through uni like I did :) You can get loans for the fees, happy to have them live at home, or if they're moving to student accomodation, they'll just need to get a job to pay for it. Scotland has great universities within commuting distance from me so no need to move out unless they want to.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww all flueks and Dobs your bumps are adorable!! People can't seem to make up their mind about mine, some people say it's small and some people say it's massive! 

I quite like people asking about my pregnancy, but I hate people asking questions just to judge the answer, a customer asked if I knew the gender then proceeded to tell me how silly and wrong I was for ruining the surprise... I'd rather she hadn't asked if was just going to tell me I'm wrong!!


----------



## Cppeace

lol Kitty Yeah those type of people/questions are ridiculous. Pregnancy is just one of those things people act like gives them free rain to say whatever.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs the bump is cute but dang! Look at your rack!

College for multiple kids = student loans.

I love that y'all over the pond call trucks "lorries". Our names are so lame (big rigs, 18 wheelers, semi's to name a few).


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ha. A truck is like a pick-up truck, or a small lorry (bigger than a van) 

A rig is a platform in the middle of the sea that drills for oil, and a 'semi' is usually a house, but could be various things depending on the context (including a hard-on that isn't quite hard yet) :haha:


----------



## shaescott

I just would prefer not needing much student loans for them if possible. As the student you can only take out $5,500 of federal loans your freshman year. You'd have to go private for the rest. SO has private ones. So far I only have federal.


----------



## wookie130

:rofl: I love that "semi" could equal a half-flacid weiner. :rofl: I think that's fabulous!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg, lol! We refer to those as a "chubby" lol


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I pumped the first 6 weeks for my surrotwins, but their mom used that SNS tube thingy system to START her breast milk!
Mind you she was never preg, and doc gave her no hormones etc for it, but I've always read suckling will eventually start milk production- guess that's what kept "wet nurses" going back in the day lol.
So I TOTALLY have faith you will get there.
Just keep in mind Lev IS getting ALOT more from your boobs than you will even come close to with a pump.

I have a Medella Double pump with mult settings, and pumping for the twins was a BEAST!

You are still early on as well, so he will be sleepy more so than awake, growing rapidly as well. If you decide to skip the SNS and use bottles, I found Tommy Tippy type or similar ones shaed like your breast/nipple by far easier for baby to go back and forth, then say Nuk nipples.
I like Nuk for later, but I totally sabotaged BFing with DS1 and DD once I added bottles!
They are by far easier for baby to eat from and IMO get them into lazy mode:haha:

With last son- I had no issues giving a bottle here n there in a pinch, but again I used Tommy Tippy, with the restricted flow per months of age to ensure he still had to work a bit from the bottle for my expressed milk.
PROUD of you for sticking in there for now, and so sorry to hear about the thrush.
I never got thrush, but Def had the pain of Mastitis!:cry:
ROCK HARD boobs!! I was told then to nurse more/pump more, and that baby didn't need treating as I likely got it from her lol...gee...thx kid...:roll:

Oh and while pumping for the twins, I legit lost all the SKIN on one Nip!:shock: Areola and alll!!! Looked so much worse than it felt but I freaked, but doc just said use more lanolin- I LOVE Lansinoh brand- and she said the skin would heal "tougher" and it did. :thumbup:

*Wooks*:haha: your son sounds JUST like my Hubs:growlmad:
total GROUCHY ass when tired or hungry!! So aggravating, and even more so when I point out he's being a grouch, sarcastic, and difficult at those times and he immed says NO I'm NOT!:hissy: like a damn kid lol

*CP* I respect you for doing/saying what you did.
I don't think you have to totally stifle ALL your thoughts/beliefs here at all, but I learned lonnng ago not to discuss politics/religion/parenting in certain places, but rather sit back and listen.
There are many topics that raise the hairs on folks around the big blue and green ball, and when it comes to forums, I generally refrain from posting a reply on many controversial things:shrug:
I figure there are always places elsewhere I can discuss those topics, or hell WTF do I care if someone doesn't agree with me:rofl:...DID take years to come to that attitude tho. Still, IMO one has my respect for being willing to apologize openly despite opposing beliefs in any subject- don't care if it's how to weave a friggin basket lol, just as I respect people who don't back down about what they stand for.
Glad you are still here:hugs: AND that *Dobs* is a boomerang :haha:

*Dobinski!!* I repeat- GLAD you are a Boomerang!:hugs:
CUTE baby wriggles, but I seriously thought you were filming level, not sideways, so where your knees are in the beginning of the video- I totally "saw" 1 of your dogs "climb up a brown pole" in the background:rofl:
I think it's the edge of furniture actually:blush:


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* I can't wait to see what pup colors my chi girls have!
Like a kid a Christmas over here lol
Also, cool if you don't wanna breed your chi, but IF you consider it later, just keep in mind the AKC allows breeding ( registered litters ) up to 8 yrs of age, 
:-k that's old for say a mastiff or great dane, but for a toy poodle, chi etc that's poss not even HALF their lifespan!
I saw an interview online with a guy who has a chi that is like TWENTY TWO years old lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3brv1jxetU
I remember the pic of her you posted way bac, and I immed went CHOCOLATE!!!:wohoo: lol
By far my fave color in all breeds!


----------



## JLM73

*Flu & Dobs* <3 LOVE the bumps!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Americans say some funny things, pants for one is a weird one in my opinion, pants go under your trousers :rofl: chips go with fish, steaks and burgers etc. French fries are a disgusting (my opinion) type of crisp. And what on earth possessed you to make 'PB+J' sandwiches :rofl: it's such an odd concept! I love trying to decipher the language used on here sometimes, although Google is my friend for translations sometimes!!


----------



## Jezika

I thought "semi" was universal for half-erect penis! You guys call it a "chubby"?! Meh heheheh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol omg Flueks I was like when did you become a truck driver?! :rofl:

PL love that Logan is napping on his own. He's growing up <33

Shae I hate retail lol. Sorry you didn't get to eat :(. I hate shifts like that. Put your feet up :(

Gigs lol it looks good but then my bump makes them look small. They actually stopped growing after the initial spurt. Still wearing my 32b bra though I might get away with a c now. Not the gain I was hoping for. Just solidifies my want for boob job.

J can't wait to see pups! Especially since it's mystery dad! Exciting! Also lol my knees are there. In the black Spartan race leggings. My legs are curled to the right cuz I like to put my feet on SO. Drives him nuts

Re wieners I have heard both semi and chubby. I prefer chubs hehe

College is ridiculous here. SF is trying to be like NY and offer free community college or state, so naturally all the rich people are leaving because they don't want to pay taxes for low income students to get free college. I didn't have to worry because my dad's life insurance paid for my college.

Afm party was good. Real dizzy today though. She liked her gift (relaxation bag: target gift card, bath bomb, nail polish in her school colors, and pink champagne). It was SO's idea but I hand picked the items. :). She was totally surprised by the party. :).

Got my avent natural bottles. Tried to pick up my ergobaby but the box they gave me was super damaged and I would not have it. Sent a rant email because it took an hour to get a refund and trying a different store tomorrow. The consignment store had a halo swivel bassinet (the more expensive one with the lights and sounds) for $130 but I'm not one for frills and already ordered an arm's reach for the same price


----------



## Jezika

Also, Tilly passed out at ze boob before I had a chance to properly burp her so now she's out for the count, unburped. Usually she does a massive one right before bed so I'm wondering where all that air goes... through her intestines and out her bottom?


----------



## kittykat7210

Chubby is a word for fat here in the UK, off you called a penis chubby, I would think you were referring to a 'chode' which is a penis that is wider than it is long, or a small obese penis to give it a more accurate description XD


----------



## DobbyForever

If she's like me, she'll fart it out in her sleep :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Actually round these parts chubby is the penis and half chubs is semi erect or mini chubs haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha cubby and semi. 

Gigs- you're amazing momma! Please don't get down no matter what because you're doing so good and there's way too much pressure on us mommas. Don't even waste your emotions on it. Focus off of your energy and emotions on Des and Lev. 

Dobs! I'm so glad you're like a boomerang. I miss still and campn. 
Oh and on your bottles if you got more than one package don't open both in case Aiden (is that official?) doesn't take well to them. We had a hard time finding the right ones for one of the boys. 

Flu & dobs- you're adorable! Remember how I said I'd never miss being pregnant? I do. Haha 

Jez- the boys fall asleep a lot without burping. For that reason I stop them eating and burp them when they start to get drowsy then keep feeding them so they at least get one burp in. Tilly may be fine or may wake with some gas pains. Every baby is different. 


So I'm laying in bed naked and my dog just came up laid down between my legs and laid his head in my buttcrack! I laughed so hard it scared him and he moved haha poor dog

I can't remember what else I was going to say other than my babies will be 5 months old in a couple days :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Greenie. Is the idea of a third growing on you? I'll miss parts of it for sure. It's definitely an experience.

I might be up poop creek though by the time I even start using them is likely beyond return time. All in all I spent about $35 so I'm not too stressed. The 4 oz ones were all from my swag bags so no money on them. I'm hoping he likes them since they are boob like rather than bottle like, but we'll see.

Also lmfao hahaha butt crack dog

And awww I can't believe they are almost 5 months?!

Also missed when you changed your avy but so cute!


----------



## M&S+Bump

This kid has decided that 5am is a good time to start the day several days in a row now. I know there are people that would agree with him but I'm not one of them, I consider this inhumane torture.

FML.


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS mine too!!! The other day I looked and the one who woke up first and he smiled and I said "wipe that smile off your face you're eating and going back to bed!" lol and luckily he did. It used to be 730 like clockwork and now it's 5-530.

Dobs- not too bad then! But if you do need to return anything past the timeline they don't care! Brus has been amazing about it with us.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah but these were from Amazon :(. They were seriously 2 for the price of 1 plus free one day shipping. I heard great things about returns to brus within a year as well. That and the 10% back were what really pushed me over to registering with them. Plus convenient store location.


----------



## FutureMrs

Some baby loving! Cannot believe she's over 3 weeks old now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2972.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kittykat7210

Aw future she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty some people are so rude. I get asked a lot about if I'm going to have a natural birth. It doesn't phase me much because I ask people about some personal things as well cause of my job. But I can see how it could really offend others.

Semi :rofl: that's hilarious. I actually never heard of chubby being a semi erect penis. I must live under a rock or maybe it's not a saying around here.

J omg the areola skin came off!! Oh that sounds like pure hell. Good to know about the breeding per AKC. She would probably like to be bred as she gets rather humpy when in heat. She humps people's arms:rofl: i still lover her though. Yes, i do love that chocolate color in dogs. Sometimes I want another Chi, but Mocha would be pretty upset. She isn't aggressive, but doesn't like other dogs. 

Dobby if it makes you feel better I was a 36C, then I wore a 38D. I got measures at MM and I'm a 40C, damn ribcage decided to expand. I was actually going to get a boob job the summer the year I met DH. He talked me out of it, said my boobs were plenty for him. I always felt mine were small for my frame. More of a hips and booty girl. Ah yeah we got free community college for all even adults signed into law now. I was pretty suprised my state did that. I think as long as you keep grades up it's fine.

Jez I would say she will probably toot it out.

Okay now to catch up on latest page.


----------



## Flueky88

Greens, I have to say I've had a fairly easy pregnancy. My worst is heartburn, constipation, and hemmrhoids. I did have MS in 1st tri but I didn't have HG. We do plan to have another so I'm curious if it will go as smooth. So funny about the dog. Bahaha I probably would have laughed and caused gas to come out :rofl: oh and so exciting to think the boys are nearly 5 months.

M&S yuck I don't like early mornings. Not so bad when you can go back to sleep. I hope he rethink 5 a.m. being a good time to start the day.

Future she is so precious!! 

FAM the mint icing didn't thicken. So I just bought store icing. There is still mint in the cake part though. DH had 3 last night so apparently pretty good. I ate 2 myself. I ended up with low back pain and it got accompanied by moderate AF like cramps. I just kept hoping the cramps wouldn't progress or go away. I walked around, changed positions, and drank water. I finally fell asleep though and I'm fine this morning. A lil bit nerve wracking though.


----------



## wookie130

Future, she's lovely! She doesn't look like a newborn at all, really! Pretty little girl! <3

Yeah, chubbies. I call chubbies worthless. :rofl: That's what they're called in my bedroom. Give me something I can USE, seriously. :rofl:

Flueky, sounds like you were having a few contractions...that happened to me on and off from about 28 weeks on when I was pregnant with Oscar. They weren't awful, and they weren't consistent, but I learned they were actual contractions during one of my non-stress tests I had to do... If you lay down on your left side and drink a bunch of water, that usually helped me...sounds like you did that, and I'm glad you're okay.

M&S- Both of my children are early birds. It is not uncommon for me to roll over in bed at 5 a.m., and have one or both of them staring at me creepily. :rofl: Sometimes when I'm feeling really ornery, I'll go send them back to bed, and order them to try to go back to sleep. And then they basically horse around in there for another hour, until I'm basically forced to get up and begin the day. I find the later they go to bed, the earlier they're up...it's paradoxical, that's for sure.

Oh gosh. I have to poop...and it's been several days. I'm nervous. The constipation has been REAL this time...phew. It's rough. Wish me luck with that. Ugh.

J- Can't wait to see pictures of your little chi pups when they make their appearance!


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks I'm so glad my ribcage isn't the only one that's expanded, I've gone from a 26 to a 30! And my ribs are killing me nearly all the time, I don't know what's going on but goddamn they hurt XD

Had a bit of an upset stomach the last few days :( I seem to be pooing quite a lot and it's not always (gross I know) completely whole :haha: my body seems to be clearing itself out a bit


----------



## DobbyForever

Third my ribcage is expanding. I went from the first notch on my bra to the last and it's tight. The sales person always told me if you reach the third latch you need to get s new band, and I know neither my band nor cup are properly fitted but I hate to buy a bra they are so expensive! Especially when idk what my boobs are going to start doing/nursing bra soon.

Future she is stunning!

Already forgot everything else. I'm going to do a bit of nesting today trying to sort out the nursery. As more and more baby stuff arrives, SO gets increasingly ansy and starts sounding like a flight risk. =\. And then he looks to me for support but like I'm not here to convince you to stay nor do I; personally, want a partner who is on the fence. Sometimes he kisses me and my body literally cringes. Mostly because I feel like he's going through the motions/faking it. Or maybe he's scared of commitment again. but like I'm seriously too pregnant to deal with his wishy washy nature. Like my mat photos. Pushed them back a month so he could go, and now he's throwing a tantrum of not wanting to go. r_r


----------



## Michellebelle

Future, what a sweetheart!

My ribcage is also expanding! I use a 34A right now, but going to have to up it to a 36 soon I think. My cup size hasn't gotten much bigger. :( boo. 

Lol on the term chubby. I've never heard that. I've always heard it called a semi. 

Wookie, I think you mentioned not being able to poo. The thing that always seemed to help me was a bowl of oatmeal and a cup of coffee. 

Kitty, I have days like that where my body decides to "cleanse" itself. A little annoying, but I guess it's good.

Dobs, I hope SO commits for good! You don't need that added stress. I get you on the nesting thing. I've got a lot to do around the house to get ready for the baby and I'm hoping to get a lot done today. I want to get everything organized so we can see how much space we have and what we still need to buy. 

Tex, I know you haven't popped in recently, but if you read this, I hope you're doing well!


----------



## gigglebox

Boobs and boob sizes are weird. In my average state, i'm a 36c, which i barely fill, but i spill out of a 36b. At my thinnest, i was a 32dd, which sounds like a skinny chick with a huge rack but it's really not. My boobs are still small for my frame. 

And my dream of having beautiful massive boobies whilst breatfeeding has been crushed. They are still the exact same size the were before. They got big for like a day when my milk came in.

Dobs, if he can't commit to photos just go anyway. They'll always be a lovely gift to yourself, and if he flees at least you won't have a painful reminder of him in all those pics. Matter of fact if he does go, you should get some of just yourself anyway...

Omg, didn't know "pants" are underpants in the uk. Trousers here are dressy pants, like slacks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Gigs that's my plan. Definitely getting most shots alone. But I would like him there for a few especially if he decides to stay. He's so stupid lol. He goes on and on about how he wants his son to bond with him and how he's worried the baby will love/bond to me more. I'm like jackass 1. Sure you assembled his crib but I basically do everything else 2. You don't want to be in the room at birth/ do skin to skin right away because "you don't want to see how the sausage gets made" 3. You don't want to do any changing, feeding, bathing... so in what world do you think he'll like you better let alone like you at all? r_r

Michelle yay for getting ready, right? Hehe simultaneously fun, exhausting, and terrifying


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup, pants = underwear, unless you're Elisabeth who for some unknown reason has started calling her underwear 'panties'. I realise this is a legit word for them, but not here :haha: it brings to mind the fancy, frilly things dancers wear! Goodness knows where she got it from.

Dobs, I can't believe he's still doing that crap. And newsflash, dude - we grew them, they've listened to us for the last 9/10 months, and usually, we have the boobs. I wonder who they'll want to be with most when they come out..

Wooks, the constipation is real. I actually had diarrhoea today and damn near cried with joy because it wasn't difficult, painful and a week since last time!

I have come to a conclusion that there is something I dislike equally to sleep deprivation and pain during the newborn stage, and that is the dampness! I swear, it is impossible to feel clean, between bleeding/discharge, leaky boobs, constant sweating - I wake up and my sheets are damp from sweat. I put clothes on and soon there's damp patches everywhere from feeding and burping and leakage. It's getting old now...


----------



## M&S+Bump

And boobs, I'm up to 36 from my usual 32 but it'll go back down. And I always thought 32DD sounded amazing til I got there and found that actually, it's still pretty small.


----------



## kittykat7210

This chart is the best at describing bra size in my opinion XD 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsdrwqhtrs.jpg


----------



## wookie130

I can't decide where I fall on the ol' bra diagram above. Flat-chested, and ever-expanding every which way throughout the rest of my body. :rofl: 

M&S- Being post-partum, it's easy to feel icky. There's just a lot of nastiness during those early weeks/months. Blood, spit-up, weird poop, leaking boobs (which I've not actually experienced), blood, pads, pee, etc. Ewww..."moist." But that's what pp is...it's moist. What an icky word.

Dobs- Sounds like SO is being froggy again. If you think you have no time for those shenanigans now, just wait until baby arrives. I bet you will REALLY not have time for it then, honestly, nor should you. But I'll echo what others have said about the pictures...just have them done by yourself, and I'm sure you'll have a great time, and all will be well. :) Babies do generally need their mommies more, particularly in the beginning. I'd say that now that my kids are older, their daddy has become the "fun" parent, and they'd rather horse around with him, and I'm the one that holds things all together, heals the boo-boos, gives the baths, etc. I'm also the one administering the harsher discipline around here, so I'm more of a drag all around, I guess. That's okay, though. I don't need 4 and 2 year-old "friends." :rofl: I'm the mommy, and you mind The Mommy. :rofl:

Michelle- I drink coffee, but I've neglected the oatmeal. I will definitely have to try the oatmeal, as I do love it!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty yesss that chart is perfect. I'm a 30D/32C so I'm not really big at all.


----------



## shaescott

Also adorable baby Future! So precious!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks wookie. Did Oscar come early, on time, or late? Also good luck on BM. Raisin bran helps pretty well for me. It makes me go too much when I'm not pregnant though.

Kitty glad I'm not the only one with expanding rib cage. Sorry yours are hurting. Thankfully I've not experienced that as V likes hanging out down low. Also nice chart. 

Dobby I'm sorry SO is stressing out again. It's supposed to be a time when both are excited and I can't imagine what you are feeling. Also, enjoy your maternity shoot. I was going to do one but I wanted to spend money on pictures with her here since I'm hoping to take the full 16 weeks off

Gigs I know beautiful big blobs is supposed to be one of the nice things about pregnancy, while breastfeeding! Oh does anyone call pants "britches" my old babysitter called them that and it's what I say.

M&S sorry about the nastiness of pp.. Also I hope you can get some good rest in soon.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Breeches (britches) is what you'd wear for horseriding. Jodhpurs I think some people call them.

Moist - that is indeed the perfect description, Wooks, right down to the ickyness of the word itself!

I am coming down with the depression, despite my best efforts - I can feel the black mist clouding my head. I keep crying (which I know is normal) and I can't shake the thought that something terrible is about to happen. I'm so irritable and my DH sadly reacts to that with irritation of his own (he does a lot, and perceives it as ungratefulness when I sleep a lot and am generally pretty useless) This blows...


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: and :cry:
cd 12, expecting O tomoro or next day...hubs tried *2 and a half* HOURS last night to get me some man goo and total FAIL at 230 a.m. he gave up....
My plan of 5 days of man goo has so far turned out to be ONE insem which will likely end up being like 5 days before O...not good given his age/health...so bummed
:dog:...no pups yet*sigh*
and my Italian Pasta salad jjust got totally derailed, throwing dinner off by n hour as I had to go to the store cuz AFTER I put in the last seasoning mix of Italian blend herb...I noticed all the sesame seeds...
:-k on closer inspection I realized they are those ANNOYING teeny brown beetle bugs that get in all your dry goods like rice, flour etc..W T F... this day sucketh Ass so far...


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I'm not even on that chart :rofl:

Wookie omg I love you. I don't need 2 or 4 year old friends. Yeah he was like wtf I have to assemble the dresser now, too? Like f* you a*hat I just spent $300 and two hours at BRUS and every mom there had their husband with them so stfu. So I told him politely, it's ok if you don't want to. I can call Andrew and Charles to come over and do it. Needless to say that got him moving haha because he'll "be damned if some guy comes into his (lol his pretty sure the deed says my name) house and assembles his son's dresser". Such a dummy. But I love him anyway.

Re moist: I like moist lol because the cakes we baked were those Betty Crocker moist ones and so I associate moist with delicious ass cupcakes lol

MS I'm so sorry the depression is setting in :(. Have you mentioned it to you doctor? :hugs: we're here anytime you need to vent

Fluek yea I normally wouldn't spend the money but not knowing if I'm one or done I'm kind of going with no regrets/yolo attitude on everything

J nooooo omg I'm so sorry!!! Should have cooked them more protein lol jk jk :(. Also sorry hubs couldn't supply :(. Hopefully he gets it together and you get a second insem before O

Re poops I poop like twice a day now and my legs go numb when I do from the weight of my stomach on my thighs :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ew, bugs. We have an ant infestation in the kitchen. I grew up in a country where ants are everywhere, all summer long, so it was no big deal to me but everyone kept coming in complaining about ants and telling me about ant traps, so now we have ant traps. And ants, but at least I can point to the traps and claim I'm doing something about it.

Sorry hubs couldn't come up with the goods J. Has he ever been to speak to anyone about his inability to climax? I get stress and pressure, but it seems extreme that even on his own, with porn and whatever he's unable to get there.

I haven't spoken to my doctor yet Dobs, mostly because there isn't any point - I'm already on medication with a big enough stock that I can control my own dose, and just need to phone for an appointment if I want to speak to a counsellor, which I don't, because it's pointless. I could get sleeping pills but unless they give me some for Isaac too, again, there's no point. The health visitor is aware but all she can advise is keep taking the tablets. 

It just hammered it home earlier when DH was asking me if it's ok that he go pay for his youth club night away tomorrow morning, and then take the middle two to a church day out, leaving me with Joe and Zac. I don't know if it will be ok for him to leave in the morning because depending on how the night goes, in the morning I'll either feel fine or want to slit my wrists, and I can't answer that yet. I can't do anything, I can't go anywhere, I can't even let him make plans because I can't be relied on to be able to look after my own children.

I should have been in bed at 9pm, when Zac went to sleep. Instead I'm sitting downstairs with him at 00:51, waiting for DH to fall asleep before I go up because I'm too tired to try and talk about why I'm crying (again).


----------



## shaescott

Lol Dobby they were just examples, it's not expected for you to be on the chart. 

I say pants, not trousers or whatever. My jeans are pants. For underwear I'll say underwear or panties. I remember britches/breeches being used as the pants for riding horses, cuz I read these American girl doll books, the Felicity series, and she was revolutionary war era. For the "semi" thing, I don't really have an official name for it, I kinda just call it a mini boner I think. I've heard chode before, but I definitely wouldn't want a guy who was chode, cuz the only way for that to be possible is if he had a REALLY short penis.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm sorry you're having such a rough time :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Like I feel a little bad that I wouldn't want a chode but like size does matter to an extent. Generally girth is more important but if the penis is like 2 inches long, girth ain't gonna save it. But then again I wouldn't want a penis over 8 inches cuz how is he gonna get the whole thing in my hoo-ha?! It's really all in the middle for me, like just above average.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Size matters, for sure. Your hoo-ha is very stretchy, it will accomodate more than you'd expect. I remember back in the early days I'd often end up bruised from sex and even now, I sometimes have to limit how deep he can go, but mostly it's fine. And there's been babies come out of there and everything so pretty sure it's just like a one-size-fits-all type job.

I have never heard the word 'chode' before this day. For someone who reads as much as I do, on the internet and elsewhere, to come across a totally new expression is quite a novelty. Learn something new every day.


----------



## DobbyForever

All this penis talk. I had a micro penis guy once. Seriously never knew when he was actually in. But I don't typically orgasm during sex so I'm not picky about penises. SO thinks his penis is awesome. The irony is he says he is lacking length but not girth and I feel the opposite. He has length but not girth lol. Anywho

MS :hugs: I'm sorry there's nothing that can be done to help. I wish I was closer to offer up some babysitting or cooking to give you some MS time


----------



## Cppeace

Finally back. baseball sized hail knocked the internet out for the town.

Future she is beautiful. 

My guy has a pretty normal size. My ex was slightly larger but I prefer my guy but likely because he is natural and not circumcised.


----------



## DobbyForever

What is hail? Lol jk but I think it's hailed three times in my entire life


----------



## Jezika

Aw M+S sorry you're feeling like crap. I had the baby blues so damn hard and just cried all the time, so I can only imagine what it's like with actual depression kicking in. Does in usually start fading sometime after pp? And talking about moist, yes I remember how that was. It was mainly the incessant sweating that drove me mad. It was getting ridiculous. And I'm a pretty sweaty person as it is.

Flueks you look great in the pic!

Future your daughter is most certainly a cutie :)

J I'm also wondering whether hubby has or could see someone about the finishing thing?

Green I took your great advice on burping Tilly when she starts to get drowsy. She spat up and then resisted sleep after that, but I'm sure that's unrelated. I'll keep doing it in future!

Kit great chart! That really demystifies the bra thing for me. 

Dobs your maternity photos sound exciting, with or without DH. You may have said, but what's the setting going to be like?

I know I forgot lots... sorry. Trying to sleep before midnight.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future I'm not sure if I said this or not but she is stunning! 

MS I'm sorry you're not feeling food emotionally and even more that there's nothing you can do. Please feel free to vent as often as needed. 

Penis talk makes me giggle like a little girl haha 
Dobs- micro penis? Like how small are we talking here?

DH is average not small but not large either funny enough though he's probably one of the smaller ones I've been with but he's definitely one of the best if not the best. It's amazing.

I can't remember anything else. 

One of the boys is wearing my patience really thin. I don't think he feels well and I'm just so freakin exhausted. His eating is erratic eats tons then fights eating. WILL NOT SLEEP. First it was just naps and now it's bed time too. He fights it forever. 

Does anyone else like to be a creep and watch their SO on Facebook? I find it so interesting. Like right now we're laying in bed he's facing the opposite direction so I can see his Facebook and he slows down on the weirdest stuff. One was a Beaty video? One was some pictures of people fishing but now he's snooping on the comments haha I'm sleep deprived.


----------



## Cppeace

lol Yeah I think cali is like thunderstorm repellent. Wht do ya'll get like 3 a year? :p


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and jez I love that you're taking my advice even though it failed miserably lol hope it works better in the future


----------



## DobbyForever

Green it was like pinky status. When erect. He was also majorly overweight so his stomach got in the way during sex. There was a lot of me drinking during sex and thinking about other things.

Sorry one bubba is being a butta :(

I don't watch only because I have trust issues so I don't let myself looking because looking becomes snooping for me lol

I want to sleep but the dresser isn't put together r_r this is gonna be like the crib and not yet done until midnight f_r


----------



## shaescott

lol I think it was M&S who said this? I know that my hoo-ha is stretchy, but I think lengthwise there's definitely a limit. I like to be able to get the whole thing in when I'm on top, not to be crude lol. 

SO is probably a 7" on good days, 6" on bad days. If he's got a mini-boner/semi it's less of course. He's the only person I've ever been with, so I have no comparison to him. He seems to be the perfect size for me though, not too skinny, not too wide, not too long, not too short. It's all good. We have fun. 

Dobby by micropenis do you mean like 1-2" or like 3-4"? I've only had a vaginal orgasm once during sex, and it was in the bathtub, in the water, and idky but I guess the water pressure affected it and I was quite surprised but quite happy. SO makes an effort to get me off during sex though, through extra "by hand" stimulation. 

I always worry when talking about sex stuff that I'm going too far in what I say lol, so any of you can let me know if I am making you uncomfortable and need to tone it down. 

I have a coworker who's 16 and I mentioned that sleeping with your SO makes sleep quality worse quite often and I was like "oh wait I meant like actual sleeping" and she was like "oh I know but you guys have been dating for ages so it's not like it would be an issue if you meant the other way" and I was like "yeah but I'm at work and you're young" and she was like "oh honey, I don't care, it doesn't bother me" and I was like okay then lol. I generally don't talk about that stuff at work, only when there's no customers to hear me obviously, and it's generally with someone the same age as me or a year older or so. Like I talked about lingerie with a coworker today for a minute. At self checkout we often get time to chat.


----------



## shaescott

Pinky size is so variable, mine's probably about 2"? Maybe 1.5"?


----------



## Cppeace

I have tiny hands. My pinky is 1.25 inches.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I mean I wasn't gonna measure it hahaha it was small like you put it in your mouth and nothing to work with. Think like when an average guy is totally flaccid that was him hard.


----------



## Cppeace

That is pretty tiny... poor guy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Surprise surprise he wants to do it now and I'm exhausted so naturally he's mad at me for being upset it's not done... like yeah I'm disappointed I told you this morning I wanted it done today at any point and he literally sat on his ass playing video games all day

We did carry out my old dresser that was huge and got messed up in the last move. Had it for 10 years :(. Felt like I threw away a piece of my soul. It was the first thing I bought as an independent adult :(


----------



## kittykat7210

Penis' are so weird XD I have never had sex with a micro penis but I have seen one, it was more of a microchode though... It was about I'd say 1.5inches long but shaped like a tomato... I'd never seen anything like it in my life before and haven't since. Imagine just the bellend of a penis and imagine that's the guys whole penis... I feel bad but I couldn't do it, deal breaker as harsh as I feel saying it :( 

Next paragraph might be s bit graphic :rofl:

My Hubbies is really big but he's not very good with it, he's got better but he was a virgin when I met him. It's (yes I measured it :haha:) 6.5" in circumference and 7.5" in length... It's crazy XD biggest penis I've ever slept with. But I only used to orgasm during sex with my last partner sometimes... But he wasn't a very nice man so it wasn't worth it... I have orgasmed during sex with hubby but I NEED clit stimulation and he's not a fan of doing it... I have noticed that my orgasms (when I have them) are rubbish during pregnancy, so who cares anyway XD but we are going to have to go back to condoms after Evie's born so no orgasms for me until we try for number 2!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

No orgasm? &#128561; I'd never have sex, that would be so frustrating for me! I have one every time, sometimes another if DH takes a while to finish. 

He's not the biggest I've been with, there's only been three but the guy before was slightly longer. Didn't have a clue what he was doing though so it was useless. 

I think we measured my DH's once for fun and it was about 8-9" erect? Perfect for me anyway. We're 15 years together and still going strong.

A pinkie or microchode would be a dealbreaker for me as well. Sex is important to me and sorry, that just ain't going to cut it - if I wanted to go with someone with no penis, I'd go with a woman :haha:

Sorry about your old dresser Dobs. I know that feeling. I have bookshelves that we have had for 30+ years, and I remember them in every house I've ever lived in. My dad passed them over to me a few years ago and DH keeps making noises about getting rid, but I can't. My mum picked those bookshelves and considered them important enough to cart around even between countries.

At least all this staying up all night and then being too tired and sad to eat is melting calories. 164lb this morning.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, SO and I were both virgins when we met, so we figured everything out together. He's gotten sooo much better at clit stimulation. It still often feels like an overload though, idky. Maybe he has to go gentler and just take more time to let it build up? Idk. I've never measured him with a ruler or anything lol, just estimated with my hand and a piece of standard printer paper :haha:

So I just measured my pinky on my ruler app and apparently it's 2.5". I have very long fingers, but they're not wide, they're very slim and dainty, just long. SO has thick manly fingers, they're the same length as my fingers actually, but my thumb is about the width of his pinky. I've also got kinda long toes. It's weird. I now feel the odd urge to post pics of my fingers and toes :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Just measured my pinkie too and it's just over 2" long. I have child hands. My bff's wedding ring spins around my thumb and she can only get mine as far as her nail!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS I'm glad I'm not nuts crying over a dresser

lol I feel like people are going to run off and start measuring penises now 

I have too much anxiety to relax enough to finish. Even on my own it's one pathetic one then done. Shae I have similar problems, it's exactly eharyou said: he needs to be gentler in the beginning and can increase as you get more stimulated otherwise it's just uncomfortable and painful. Tmi but I find I either do it myself, I can usually hit it from the top (unfortunately not the way SO likes it), or a vibrating c-ring worked wonders back in college. But I just gave up on sex. I lovedsex with SO but it's so emotional to me and he's f*ed with me so much/over that sex was blah ttc and now I hate sex while pregnant


----------



## DobbyForever

I have long, thin fingers supposedly. My mom/the ladies who do my nails always say I have empress fingers. But my pinkie is 2.25 on the short side and a little bigger than 2.75ish on the long side. The swelling is so real though I am not amused


----------



## JLM73

I'm still driving the bummer mobile...:(
Reminded hubs ALL day he needed to try for man goo again and after watching a few movies last night, he decides "I'm goin to bed"
:saywhat:
MF-er I told you we need man goo TODAY since I expect to O today or tomoro!!
( didn't say it, but gave him the raised eyebrow... then reminded him)
Well he goes in the room solo ( he can NOT stop focusing on me when we BD and totally can't finish so I refused to help lol)
Well 2+ hrs later I decided to go in the bedroom, stop being a be-otch, and "help him"
...:huh:
WTF!? room is pitch black ( no porn on computer or phone) and he is just getting up off the bed CLEARLY half asleep!!
:brat:
I was like- umm...came in here to help you...did you fall asleep?!?!
He just says YUP! and walks past me to go pee! WTF man??
I then said Ummm_* I *_ would have liked to go to bed TOO! Would have been nice if you didn't leave me on the coiouch for over 2 hours thinking you were still trying! He gave a caveman grunt....:growlmad:
I was soooo pissed I stayed in the family room until 5 a.m., and he had the NERVE at 3 to come out and say - thought you were coming to bed...
NOOOoooo!!!:hissy: Was too annoyed to sleep, so just worked on my vids..

A-hole move again....

*Jez* he has a small lump in one testicle that is to be checked late June by a Urologist. Like it or not I will be up his arsehole to explain non finish issue AND fertility tests to that doc. He can be pissed all he likes when I do.
But this appt was made like 4-5 MONTHS ago- total BS in my mind he made an appt THAT late grrrrr.
When I said surely there is something sooner! He said you find one then...
To me a lump in a boob needs checked ASAP , and so should one in yer balls!
So I have a feeling he had closer appts, but chose to put it off till June, which is when he starts summer vacay from work.
I'm still fuming, as now I think 
1 TTC is NOT anywhere near as important to him as he led me to believe or he would have demanded a sooner appt/called a few more Uro docs too see if they had earlier appt.
2 Niggling feeling he KNOWS he has an issue of some sort, and is stressing = can't finish with OR without me, worse and worse lately as the appt approaches- and he is stressing me finding out!

Mind you 2nd thought is psycho "I've been LTTTC for THREE years now", but it becomes more and more a plausible idea in my head as the date is approaching and BD/:sex: fiinish has just gotten worse and worse- not to mention his out of no where flip out- done with marriage flip out.

He DID get an Uber faint 2nd line on the home semen kit for sperm count, BUT I have been reading they can be false positives- just like hpts, opks!
So now I wonder even more!!
Paranoid brain says - ya know...he brought me the sperm in a cup after being alone in the room :-k hmmm maybe he did something to it :rofl:

Gahhhhh! I am losing it! But so help me if he has a fertility issue, and has wasted a year of my precious fertile time not telling me?!??!
The WRATH...he has no idea. I WILL use a donor, and he can stay or bail in that case- but it's goin down!


----------



## DobbyForever

J I don't think the second thought is psycho at all. TBH I'm thinking the same things. I feel like he knows something is up and as he gets closer to being found out he's freaking out a bit. But I also have little faith in people. But then again I'm always right lol. But I don't know him, I'm just projecting my issues.

I doubt he tampered with the sperm lol I feel like you could kill sperm to get a neg but what can you do to fake a positive? Especially on the spot


----------



## Cppeace

I pretty much ditto Dobs. He is likely concerned that it is an issue with him.


----------



## HopefulVR

kittykat7210 said:


> Chubby is a word for fat here in the UK, off you called a penis chubby, I would think you were referring to a 'chode' which is a penis that is wider than it is long, or a small obese penis to give it a more accurate description XD

Just had to comment on this!

Where I come from, the chode is the place between a mans penis and his a**hole.


----------



## M&S+Bump

HopefulVR said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Chubby is a word for fat here in the UK, off you called a penis chubby, I would think you were referring to a 'chode' which is a penis that is wider than it is long, or a small obese penis to give it a more accurate description XD
> 
> Just had to comment on this!
> 
> Where I come from, the chode is the place between a mans penis and his a**hole.Click to expand...

Really?! &#128514; where are you from? Why have I never heard this word before :rofl: I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## TexasRider

Jumping in cause micro-penis. I was foolin around with a guy who whipped out the smallest penis I have ever seen. Needless to say I put the brakes on that shit. No way was I gonna waste my time on a one night stand with a tiny penis.

DH is average I would say. Gets the job done but I definitely had to clit stimulate to get an O. 

The guy I was with before I met DH had an amazing penis. God it was perfect. Big, thick, long, His balls were nice too. And damn he knew how to use it and was really good at oral sex. Seriously the best lay I ever had. Too bad he was a bum and had no real job. I was like I can't be gettin with some guy who has a kid he doesn't take care of and doesn't have a car or a real job. But God he was hot: tall good looking tattooed,swoon. 

Afm on the ttc front still hanging in and af is gone. Summer vacation is 4 workdays away. Kids are out for summer so that's better than nothing. I have an interview for an opening at the high school and I am the only certified teacher that has applied for it so I should get it hopefully. Didn't get the 4th grade job but that's ok. 

Ok I'm gonna go back under my rock haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot hope your interview goes well! 

I have a headache so gonna go hide


----------



## HopefulVR

M&S+Bump said:


> HopefulVR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Chubby is a word for fat here in the UK, off you called a penis chubby, I would think you were referring to a 'chode' which is a penis that is wider than it is long, or a small obese penis to give it a more accurate description XD
> 
> Just had to comment on this!
> 
> Where I come from, the chode is the place between a mans penis and his a**hole.Click to expand...
> 
> Really?! &#128514; where are you from? Why have I never heard this word before :rofl: I feel like I'm missing out.Click to expand...

Canada &#127464;&#127462;! Lol


----------



## Cppeace

Wish you luck Tex.


----------



## TexasRider

We call that place in between a "taint" in Texas. Cause it taint his balls and it taint his a-hole lol


----------



## kittykat7210

HopefulVR said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Chubby is a word for fat here in the UK, off you called a penis chubby, I would think you were referring to a 'chode' which is a penis that is wider than it is long, or a small obese penis to give it a more accurate description XD
> 
> Just had to comment on this!
> 
> Where I come from, the chode is the place between a mans penis and his a**hole.Click to expand...

In the UK that's called a gooch! This is really funny hearing other places words for things!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I think that's a southern thing Tex because Louisiana is the same


----------



## M&S+Bump

Taint! :rofl:

I call it a perinium :haha:

I believe the gooch is specifically just the skin web between the testicles and perinium, at least in the body piercing industry it would be. You can't pierce a perinium, but you can pierce 'the gooch'


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Taint! :rofl:
> 
> I call it a perinium :haha:
> 
> I believe the gooch is specifically just the skin web between the testicles and perinium, at least in the body piercing industry it would be. You can't pierce a perinium, but you can pierce 'the gooch'

Ah I didn't know that, I thought it was the whole section!


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I'm with ms I have heard taint but I just call it the perinium lol :rofl:

We're like 1h40m in and on step 11 of 16 for the frame and changing top r_r then 8 steps for the drawers. I now understand why it took my two hours to simply dismantle half of my old dresser lol


----------



## HopefulVR

im only 1 dpo, and I'm having a hard time making it through the day without googling anything & everything related to conceiving. 

Not sure how I'm going to make it 12 more days..

I hurt my knee running 2 days ago, so I can't even jog the time away. This is torture


----------



## DobbyForever

:( that's a bummer. Are you an early tester or do you actually have patience lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm not 100% Kit, male genital piercings are not my speciality :haha: We do them, but I tend to just direct anyone asking towards the body piercer cos I don't have the technical details and she does :haha: I know most of the names, or at least approximately (I'll be damned if I can remember ampallang vs apadraya, but I know one is horizontal and one a vertical version of the same) But I do know a gooch is a thing.

I love taint though, that's hilarious. I'm so going to call it that from now on, should I ever have reason to refer to it :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Would you call me insane if I confessed I was madly jealous right now, Hopeful? :/


----------



## DobbyForever

SO is throwing a hissy fit cuz he put a piece in backwards and it's my fault for pointing it out :rofl: insert unamused eye roll


----------



## M&S+Bump

In other news, I finally opened the box of reuseable baby wipes and sanitary pads I bought months ago. I was on my last pack of pads, and I appear to have bought them in Spain on holiday, and the quality is shocking. I've never had a pad rip before while wearing it :O So today I had enough, and braved the cloth ones, and omg. So soft and comfortable. I intend to use a cup for main protection and a pad until I'm comfortable that it won't leak and at night, but me and Always are done even if the mooncup doesn't work out!


----------



## DobbyForever

It just ripped?! What?! That's crazy!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup. Top lining came right off. Minging.


----------



## HopefulVR

DobbyForever said:


> :( that's a bummer. Are you an early tester or do you actually have patience lol

No early testing for me. It's only our 2nd month ttc - so this patience may not last many more months... who knows lol 

But for now I'd rather wait and see af than a bfn.


----------



## DobbyForever

I hear you. Kudos to you. No promises I won't be a bad influence though buahaha


----------



## HopefulVR

M&S+Bump said:


> Would you call me insane if I confessed I was madly jealous right now, Hopeful? :/

Oh there's nothing to be jealous of here! Hubby was away all month, made it home for 12 hours, 2 BD sessions, and gone again.

Luckily I got a + opk in the 12 hours he was home, but I can't help but feel this 2ww is pointless, and I'm just waiting for af so my cycle can start over. Hubby will be home all next month though, so that's exciting!

So yes, I'm 1dpo, but I feel like I'm 26 days away from being able to try again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww hun bd on a positive opk day is perfect timing! Don't count yourself out


----------



## DobbyForever

Per the moist topic. Saw this on fb and am dying 

https://youtu.be/HrLE4RJuUgg


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's a heck of a lot sooner than I'll be trying again :haha:

And sounds like great timing - it only takes one, after all!


----------



## HopefulVR

DobbyForever said:


> Aww hun bd on a positive opk day is perfect timing! Don't count yourself out

Hubby just had a vasectomy reversal a few months ago, so I have no idea what is going to happen! We could be lucky and get pregnant right off the bat, or this could be the beginning of a long journey! 

We will see! Either way, I'm enjoying these threads and getting to chat with fellow TTCers &#128579;&#128578;. And learning about micro penises &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo you know you should ask them to do a semen analysis just to make sure the pathway is working again or spring for a home check kit


----------



## JLM73

*Dobby* Not that DH had to do anything to the semen to make it + on the home test...It measures by "concentration/density" or thickness if you will of what makes it up the test strip. 
The control pops up just getting wet, and being science minded, it wouldn't take much at all to thicken a sperm sample on a microscopic level and throw off a home kit.
It even says you MUST wait till semen thins or results will be invalid.
It just tests for concentration of the liquid applied, not per se counting actual visible sperm as a lab tech would do

:hi: *Hopeful!* Welcome! Exciting on the reversal. I have always read/heard that the first few months after are the bestr time as there obvi is low risk of scar tissue blockage should it occur ( not saying it will IYKWIM)


----------



## kittykat7210

have you thought about getting a cheap microscope, 450x should be fine to see if any spermies are around in it? 1000x should be able to make out individual sperm and if they are swimming okay! Might be an idea!! Might sound drastic but if in America you have to fork out quite a lot for sperm analysis, but you are unsure if here is any sperm at all, it should be fairly self explanatory, see if there are any sperm, see if they are moving. Job done :rofl:


----------



## HopefulVR

He will be going for a test at the end of June, so we should find out then! 

I never thought about the microscope lol! Not sure he would be up for that. We will most likely just keep on ttc and see what the doc says at the end of June. 

The doctor seemed confident in the reversal, which in turn makes us feel confident. 

After using opk's this cycle, I've come to realize we probably didn't bd around O last month. hubby left for work 2 or 3 days before what I thought was O. 

I've now learned I O later than I thought.

&#129335;&#127995;*&#9792;&#65039;


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's mad how you can miss your own ovulation symptoms when you aren't looking for them, or how much they are suppressed with birth control etc.

I would never have noticed until this last year (and I already had three babies!) but I reckon I would be able to tell a mile off now...


----------



## shaescott

Tbh even though I have no reason to think SO has a sperm issue I'm just so curious that I want to get a microscope and look at his :spermy: on a slide haha!

J I don't know that he would purposely fake the results, but I think he may at least suspect that there's something wrong, and is avoiding coming to terms with it by having it confirmed. 

Welcome, Hopeful!


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* At 43 and having been in many relationships- most long term- I have come to learn NEVER put anything past anyone lol.
Hubs biggest fear in the world is losing me as he is estranged from his fam, NEVER got to see his 1st and Only son due to 1st wife hauling ass with the kid ( she's from Peru), and keep in mind this kid is now like 32 years old- hubs was married again for 12 years to a woman that didn't want more kids than her 1st marriage- the VERY same woman who refused to have sex with him after marrying him ( she only wanted health insur thru his job).
Just her _mentioning_ she did not like that he was not circumcised made him book and immed appt for a circumcision at the age of 35!!??:shock:

So ...yeaaaahhhh....he is the type that would have went and got a vasect in a heartbeat to please her.
Turns out she was cheating on him ...still took him a while to leave her:roll:

I am per him, his FINAL wife ( number 3)
Therefore- in my semi warped TTC mind- considering hubs fell in love with me in the first WEEK we were together lol, I totally could see him NOT telling me, as he always says I am his world, and to quote "I hope I never do anything to make you leave ..." and quote "I hope you are happy with me" "I hope you never stop loving me.." etc etc
So yea-- I get a bit of insecurity given he has anxiety and is a worry wart, but ...just sayin- I put nothing past any man!

*Kit*MICROSCOPE!! GREAT idea! I actually have one that magnifies to 1200x!
Got it from craigslist for $10 lol.
It's a kids science set, but the microscope is just like one in a lab.
I didn't think about that....*Hopeful* IF you get one lol or you *Shae*
check for people getting rid of them rather than new- they are not cheap for new ones- I even looked at Toys R Us! Like $75 for the SAME one I got for $10 on Craigslist lol
I got mine to look for ferning to help confirm O, but turns out I have partial ferning ALL the time lol so not helpful to me really.


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo: opk line porn!!
I was like :huh:
When i took today's opk at 1pm!
Started opks cd7 to make sure i saw negs before surge unlike last month and since I have always Od cd 13 with +opk cd12 i was like WTF??
Glad i decided to take another when we got back home!
The egg is nearrrrrr!! :dance:
Just told hubs to GO get ready!
Wish me luck he finishes...
If not i am really gonna be bummed out n peeved!
 



Attached Files:







1496106759267.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Hmmm interesting then why not just get a reversal if he had a secret vasectomy? Secret reversal lol makes me think he might suspect an issue, fertility based or not, that he's avoiding. Shrugs. In any case sucks you have to wait until June. I'm surprised you haven't mad scientist J-ed his sperm on a scope. I remember your ferning days

Hopeful ic ic Idk much about reversals but hoping this is it! It is crazy. I used to think I Oed cd 14 like clockwork and had a 14 day lp because my whoops pregnancy was from sex on cd 14 and I always had 27/28 day cycles. Then I started chatting and realized I o cd 16 with a 12 day lp. It's funny what we learn about ourselves while ttc.

Agreed secondhand ftw Craigslist, OfferUp, letgo


----------



## DobbyForever

J good luck! What a huge jump! Egg deffo near


----------



## JLM73

Thx Super*D*
IF he slim shadied something like a vasect and not telling it would be cuz he can't afford to undo one, and his insur does not cover one:shrug:

And since we met on a dating site and I had HUGE letter with bold print that I absolutely want more kids( at least 1 more) and we had the whirlwind summer romance last year, he knew we were technically "trying" from month 1, well week one :rofl:
So he MORE than had ample opportunity to say something - he has even made the comment a few times last year - "What if I can't get you pregnant?" and "What if I can't give you what you want? Would you leave me?"
I went with a neutral answer as I have never considered NOT TTC anymore- so I said I would honestly be heartbroken, but I wouldn't leave you, but def would like to see what options we may have fertility wise...
We can't afford to adopt, and I want a BABY - much harder to get adoption-wise.
Also, teaching special need kiddos daily and for 10+ years, and what I experienced with the fams of them in emerg med, Pedi ER etc, we are both agreed that special needs kiddos are not a good fit for our fam. 
We could not handle the extra daily stressors, me def needing to be not working, and the added financial needs...
Many props to those who can, it's just not a doable thing for us :(

:-k Never thought to micro hub's :spermy: lol guess I just assumed it required more magnification than my 1200x:shrug:
Then again, never thought I needed to until now when he is stressing so hard he can't finish - it was a once in a while thing before, and NONE of the old or new go to's to get him there are working.
I have never been one to question my skillz or looks, but yea...does become daunting after a while when you can't do anything to get your dude to finish!


----------



## shaescott

J if he can produce some man goo tonight, if you're willing to spare a tiny tiny amount, that's all it takes to see under the microscope, just a tiny amount. 

I'm an impulse buyer so I bought a hand USB microscope on eBay for $16. If it sucks, hey, it was only $16. And if it sucks, I'll be sure to check out Craigslist etc.


----------



## JLM73

Shae scope is at moms and the :spermy: aren't living from tonight til tomoro afternoon:( BUT I will def bring it back tomoro under the guise I want to show him ferning :haha:
I def plan to hit him up again tomoro!


----------



## shaescott

Agh this is exciting, you better take pictures of what shows up on the slides!


----------



## shaescott

I'm thinking once I get the microscope I might use it to check ferning cuz my cervical position hasn't been the best indicator and I lost my BBT thermometer. Not sure where.


----------



## JLM73

:happydance:Woop Woop! Hubs FINISHED!!!!
He was like THANK GOD!! After THREE DAYYYYS!!!:rofl:
I feel MUCH better now:wohoo:

*Shae* will deffo get pics:thumbup: Altho, being a dum dum, I scratched my lens on the scope RIGHT after I bought it :dohh:
Was convinced the lens was dirty trying to see ferning, grrr, actually it wasn't I just didn't realize that the 200x mag was MORE than enuff to see ferning ..amateur hour move lol
Now I have to ignore the scratch ...


----------



## Jezika

Is it weird that I have long dreamed of watching sperm under a microscope? Shae, there are USB ones these days? Getouttahere!

Hopeful - ditto on finding out you O'd later than suspected. We totally missed it first cycle. Oh, and I believe Pacificlove on here had a quick thang with her hubby like the one day they were together that cycle and now she's got a six-month-old as a result, so it can definitely happen. GL!

Ah, penises... hubs is a good, decent one. No bells and whistles but a straight-up, good, solid, attractive penis. A guy I dated once had a massive one, also very nice, but the neat (or weird?) thing about it was that when it was flaccid you could keep rolling it inside itself till it literally disappeared. Was fascinating. Then there was the super hot guy who turned out to have not just a micropenis, but an incredibly stinky one. Had to feign an orgasm during "frottage" just to end things (though not sure how that was an acceptable excuse). As for orgasms, usually I can only do it during sex with gentle grinding while in missionary position. But generally I'm an award-winningly lazy lover. That's probably why DH hasn't missed sex for over a year :$

I downloaded a ruler app (too lazy to get out of bed to get an actual one) and established that my pinky is 2.5" long. CP that's a tiny pinky! I almost want to see a pic of your hands.


----------



## kittykat7210

These are spermies at 1000x magnification, definitely enough to tell if there are sperms and if they are moving! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xePpnYI4kLM&app=desktop



Also I have 2.3 inch pinkies but most of my tiny hands are fingers :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Estimated the size before and was off by half an inch. My right pinky is 1.75 inches long. My hands and feet are very small. I have size 5.5 length feet. My hands nor feet are pretty but abnormally small for my height.


----------



## shaescott

A size 5.5 shoe? I'm a size 9 :haha: but I have pretty slim fingers, toes, feet, etc. I wear a size 5 ring but I'm starting to think maybe I need a 4.5.... not sure. Unfortunately I can't easily try that out, as that small a size usually needs to be custom made. I was on a cruise and there was a jewelry sale on board and the smallest size they had was a 6, I believe. I remember they didn't have 5s.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep I inherited my hands and feet from my 5'2" mom and my height and bone structure from my 6ft tall dad. 
Yeah my feet are very short but insanely wide. I detest my feet. I rather have size 10 feet that were a normal width that these almost square feet (like 5e width.) I generally buy shoes way too big to get a better width fit. I usually buy a size 8.5-9.5to get width.


----------



## shaescott

Odd post, but here's my hand and foot for reference


----------



## shaescott

Hey, idk if any of you have experience with elderly cats, but my 13 year old cat is being all lovey to me all of a sudden, like she hasn't been this way since I was 12, rubbing on me and wanting to be pet and get head scratches. She's been doing it a bit lately but she just came into my room and was all lovey on me for some reason. Should I be worried that she's ill?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I wear a 4.5 (I 1/2 for my UK ladies, J at a push) ring too Shae on my wedding finger. Thankfully my right hand, the fingers are slightly thicker so makes ring buying easier. Like you say, it's difficult to even get 5's, never mind smaller. 

Know nothing about cats, sorry. My old lady is 12 but she lives with my dad and mostly just goes to hide somewhere when we visit because the kids are too noisy and grabby for her.


----------



## kittykat7210

I have the same size ring size as you m+s and shae!! But my feet are size 3 :rofl: but I can't ever wear bracelets as they all fall off! Bracelets tend to be 7.5 inches in length in Britain and my wrists are 5.2 inches in circumference with quite slim hands... Doesnt make for a good bracelet wearing combo!! My ankles on the other hand are perfect bracelet wearing circumference :haha:

In terms of cats the only natural cat death I've experienced was my cat disappeared for a few days and we found him in the neighbours garden very sick and he had to be put down. I don't know about more cuddly but cats do tend to go away to die rather than become more cuddly, and 13 isn't really old for a domestic cat, but any change in behaiviour should be monitored. If she goes off her food or drink or you notice she's losing weight those are more likely indicators but then she could be different!


----------



## Twag

:haha: such odd discussions :wacko: okay so my pinky measures 4.5cm long I have tiny hands I wear childrens gloves as adult ones are too long in the fingers my ring size is a H (I had to have my wedding ring made smaller), I am a 4.5 UK sized foot but I am 5ft 7 tall (and a UK 8/10 clothing)

Kitty I also do not wear bracelets for the same reason I have very slim wrists and with tiny children sized hands they just slip off :wacko: oh plus I am double jointed so if I move my thumb my hand is the same width as my wrist :wacko:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty she had her thyroid glands removed a year ago, she was losing weight and we thought she was gonna die, she was soooo skinny, turns out she had hyperthyroidism, and now she's back to a healthy weight. She's the only cat I've ever had who's been seriously sick and has recovered. Luckily she was a relatively easy fix, but it would've killed her without the surgery. They tried meds first but her thyroid was so huge that she would throw up, she couldn't eat, her thyroid was in the way. Thank god they saved her. She's always been "my" cat. We all kinda had a cat who preferred us. 

All my cats that have died have been put down. My first two were 17 years old, and one stopped eating and deteriorated, the other stopped eating when the other was put down because he missed him, and he had to be put down days after. Two years ago or so, my 7-8 year old cat had to be put down, we're not completely sure what happened to her, but we think it was cancer. We brought her to the animal hospital, cuz she could hardly walk and seemed dazed, and she ended up nearly comatose in the hospital, (not due to interventions, she just got way worse) so we had her put down. It was hard. Last summer we had to put down another cat, he was 12-13ish, probably cancer for him too. The vet couldn't figure out what was wrong with him either. He didn't get to the comatose stage. I honestly wish they'd spent more time checking him before putting him down, just in case they could've saved him. 

On the other hand, my 5.5 year old dog only gets chronic ear infections. And the occasional tick. She's fine, just wishes for more lovins, as we call it in my house. 

Anyway, it's probably just that my door was open and my light was on. Usually my door is closed at this time of night, or I'm asleep so the light is off. I'll check their food and water tomorrow (okay, technically today) to make sure she wasn't asking for food. She just seemed affectionate though, not trying to lead me anywhere. Idk. I'm just glad that the fact that she's not off hiding is a good sign. Both my cats that died recently tried to hide from us, didn't come out except to use the litter box, or maybe eat, but they didn't eat much. I wonder if they purposely don't eat when they know they're dying? Or maybe it's just because they aren't hungry due to the illness. 

We actually planted a bunch of perennials with the recent cat's ashes. We did that today (technically yesterday). We planted so many because we wanted to make sure that at least a few would survive. If we only did one and it died, that would be heartbreaking.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh shae that's horrible I'm sorry :( cats can have so many issues they are so small and actually quite fragile creatures. I really hope nothing's wrong with her, she's obviously a fighter!! :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* I tink the cat is fine. My mother has a gorgeous Birman ( not burmese) who was a "pet me" .....okaaaaay "Enuff (insert bite here) for yearrrrrrs
Now that he is almost 13 he is a nosey love bug. Sleeps most the day, but sits mid kitchen anytime we go int there to just watch what we are doing.
Of the 3 cats there he rarely meows, but when he does it is a very deep baratone meow lol. Usually at night when we all have gone to our rooms for the night- like "Helloooo??" lol
Also* Shae* - glad you labeled your ankle cuz otherwise looks like you have feet ready fit for clown shoes :rofl: Your toes ARE long, but I don't think they look weird- prob look great with polish as well.:thumbup:

I'm only 5ft 6" but have an athletic build naturally so my hands are as big as 6 ft, 300+ lb hubs! Yesterday we went to Tractor Supply, and as hubs was at the register returning a useless rat trap, he said - May as well get the dogfood while we are here...
I headed off, and he said he would carry it- then I said "I got it, you finish up"
Well the bag we get is 55 pounds! I scoope one up, threw it onto my shoulder, and sauntered back up the the register...
It was HILARIOUS the look on all the mens' faces in line behind hubs seeing a 5ft6in woman carrying a bag of feed on her shoulder like that sh*t was cool:rofl:
I used to get the same look from bystanders when I came outta fires, and removed my helmet and nomex hood :shock:"OMG!! That one is a gurrrrrllll!!!"

:wacko: And what is this Foolishness of measuring pinkies???
:shhh: mine is 2.75 inches :haha: I also wear a size 9 1/2 women's shoe! Especially if pointy like heels. Medium width feet.

*Kit* Fascinating vid! I am deffo trying to micro some of hub's :spermy:!!
He will be interested to see as well- both science geeks over here 
Tho I have to admit, Whitney Houston song in the background made me giggle:haha: Savin all my love for yooooouuuu!:serenade:

*Jez* LMFAO at the micro peen story- I admire you keeping him out of therapy a few years more :rofl:

AFM- hoping today's little rise is the start of a big one for tomoro a.m.
Lately I seem to get a mini rise then the big one, so perhaps I am O-ing over night, early morn, thus the small nudge ups, followed by big rise the next day:shrug:
Either way gonna try one more time tonight then hubs can have a break :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Shae were you around another cat recently? Maybe she wasn't a fan of your scent and was trying to replace it with her own to "reclaim" you. Also, how are you feeling?

Dobs, was your micto penis fellow able to climax during sex? And how to you give a handy?

Hope, hi! Welcome to b&b and our group :) i was catching up...was going to ask questions but they've all been asked/answered. So all I can say is good luck and you are definitely in with a chance!

J, I had a similar paranoid thought...what if your hubby doesn't really want kids? Maybe his sperm count is fine but when he "goes" in a cup, THAT is when he sabatoges the sample? Adds spericide or something? My guess is he does nothing like that though...he probably is just very concerned it's his "fault" and doesn't want to face that fact by having a doctor confirm it.

Hubs as a lover...he's awesome. Very awkward in our early years (almost 10 years ago) but has only improved dramatically with time. Never measured him but everything feels like a perfect fit and he definitely knows how to use it :thumbup: i have no real comparisons to make though. My first time having sex was quick and awkward and barely counted...and then i just dated/slept with women until I met hubs. My last gf could work some magic with a strap on but it doesn't compare to the real experience imo.

Damn it ladies. All this sex talk just makes me want it more. 22 days (though I probably won't be able to wait that long :blush: )


----------



## M&S+Bump

I have size 5 (UK - so US size 7) feet, absolutely average. My toes are short and stubby but I kinda like them that way. All kids have inherited DH's toes which look the same sort of shape as Shae's, with second toe longer than big toe etc.

There's no way I'm making it another three weeks either Gigs :haha: Incision site is starting to feel ok, just waiting for the lochia to stop! We had a make out session last night and I had to cut it short and finish him off because it was too torterous knowing nothing was going to happen for me..


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I would deffo take my cray cray thots to cup sabotage lol, but I am the keeper of the cup when he is finishing- I hold it/help out
Now the rare solo I am not there and he brings me the cup:shrug:, but generally I am in the next room and can "hear" him finish, and the door immed swings open with him ready to hand off the cup , since he's paranoid the "boys" are dying :haha:
If anything, he would have to put something in the cup first, and I doubt that he ever has...other than the :spermy: test night perhaps as he waited a bit to bring the cup out from the room...

He truly LOVES kids, especially babies/toddlers, and feels robbed of his chance to be a dad to his 1st and only son- who will NOT have anything to do with him now, or in his past, as mom raised him telling him his dad bailed on them and abandoned them.
Actually wifey 1 he met in Peru while traveling, brought her back to US, married her, she got preg pretty fast ( anchor baby back then) and as soon as she could got her green card and then moved out and refused to let him see his son anymore.
The only pic he has is when he was like 18mo's old??
Hubs was working the airlines then, came back one day and she had moved out with some fam she brought over, and they all kpt him from the kiddo.

He tracked him down about 5 -7 years ago I think, via a Chaplain since he was in the military, but sadly, his son wanted nothing to do with his dad, or even to accept the letters hubs gave the Chaplain to pass on...we don't talk about him really for obvious reasons...

I do think hubs wants kids, but on the same note he does tend to self sabotage alot...Like his Diabetes, he will feel bad, take his blood sugar, it will be high, and what does he do??
:munch::munch: grab ANY junkfood he finds:roll:
And I rarely buy it, so it's all smuggled in by him lol.
What can ya do:shrug:
He's a comfort foodie...

:-kActually reading a bunch of studies, I am more apt to believe even if his count is good, his motility is prob crap :(
Seems to be a common side effect of chronic high blood sugar in men, and he has had high blood sugar since like 9 years now....

Oh and while researching HOW home sperm kits work, I read quite a few articles - even for the brand I had that say the darker the line the stronger the sperm count!
NOT what the pamphlet says!
Directions say ANY line means sperm count is good, but it makes sense that the more concentrated the :spermy: sample is, the stronger the reaction on test line would be.

Hubs line was VERY faint- I almost thought he did not have a line!
So per some studies, that indicates low sperm count, per pkg it's OK...
but agaiin, this would mean that his sample JUST met the min threshhold...so I am still thinking he has low count :(
 



Attached Files:







1493524467176.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm makes sense J. I guess like our pregnancy tests, the way the instructions say any line is positive, but we all know the stronger the line, the "better"...

M&s, this damn lochia! Mine's still hanging around, too :growlmad: might have to even have a solo party in hope the contractions help push some out. So annoying.

Which begs the question...are orgasns in general outlawed or just things inserted in the hoo hoo?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I believe it is just things inserted &#129300; Even at that, I'd imagine stuff's mostly healed up in there by now so the only reason I'm holding off is cos it's icky &#128514;


----------



## Jezika

I was about to ask whether you ladies could just sort yourselves out. Sounds like a good idea.

J yeah I guess the line strength must mean SOMETHING. But maybe any line means there's at least an amount that reaches the minimum threshold of "normal".

My feet are size 9.5 US, 7.5 UK. I'm also pretty tall so I hated that with heels I'd be way too tall and in flats my feet would look big. I think as a woman I would rather be shorter than taller. But I know shorter people say the opposite.


----------



## gigglebox

^that's how i feel about my boobs. I would love them bigger, when i tell large breasted friends that they're always like "no you don't. I wish i was smaller".

Another c section question...are you numb near your incision? I am. Was last time too but it healed fine and sensation came back eventually. Don't remember how long it took though...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup, numb all round it and most of the loose skin is too. I seem to remember it taking months for sensation to come back.

Are we allowed baths? I've just been showering but would love a proper bath :/


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* you can have the big O all you like- it's just nothing in the hot pocket:thumbup: to avoid infection...I know many a gal that :sex: like 3-4 wks post, just use s condom to prevent irritation all up in there!
:-k I think *Claire* :sex: at 4 wks if I am not mistaken...

and double yep on numb incision site- took me a few months for the feels to come back there, but I cared not compared to the "someone holding a cigarette lighter to my scar" feeling I had the first 10 wks after emerg c sect with DS!! Seriously!!
Felt like pure FIRE anytime I tried to turn from back to side, or sit up:cry:

*Jez:*:rofl: "sort yourselves out" LOL
IKWYM but sounded like they were all in knots :haha:

Here in US I wear women's 9.5 but if I get some mens' Nikes or something I too wear 7.5
:-k guess Our mens' shoe sizes are UK based???

*M&S* In L&D here we allowed the ladies to take baths if vag births, but they usually said not to if you had sutures/steri strips still. I had staples like friggin Frankenstein from my horrible newbie doc c sect grrrr so I was allowed to bathe as staples don't stretch


----------



## gigglebox

I would imagine that depends on how the external stitches are healing :-k I don't remember getting any guidelines on that but i will try to remember to check my discharge instructions


----------



## JLM73

:wohoo:
Should get a temp rise tomoro!
I rarely get a test line darker than control, the few times i have it was same day as O!
And never has one been THIS much darker than the control:shock:
It started showing immed as the pee went up the strip, and was pretty dark before control finished LOL
Hope this means a big healthy juicy sticky egg!!
 



Attached Files:







1496173914635-1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cppeace

good luck J!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck J!

My incision site was never numb BUT they told me if it was numb then it could last days, weeks, months, or even forever since they're cutting nerves.


----------



## JLM73

sooo...went to let the chis out around 9 this morning, and Chloe was missing from the cattle run:huh:
She is our most social and always out first, so I found her in the dog room behind many boxes hubs stacked poorly, allowing for hidey spots between and under HEAVY objects grrr, so she's behind the boxes, and under a folding chair in the closet...
SO I coount her labor as starting at 9am...
No fluid or anything, she was just VERY quiet, liquid poo yesterday and today, won't eat ANYthing- including BACON , a cheeseburger, or mackerel... so I KNEW it was time- she is a total food hound! Always begging!
So just as -ex Ahole picks up DS, I have the car ready to go, and WTF, she has a hige bulge at her hooha::dohh: And her dog bed was soaked...

Now I had to decide whether to stay at moms, where I have NONE of my forceps etc, or make the trip back to hubs house ...

I was freaking a bit- reeled it in and decided to make the trek...an hour later I was at hubs, and the bulging bag of water she had is GONE lol
not ruptured, just went back in??
So I think the pup turned...
I much prefer head first births as they help ensure the cervix is fully dilated...was def a head before...But now I feel bony stuff when I probe...Legs...:dohh:
Wish her/me/us luck...back later to update!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gl j

Too headachey to reply. SO bitched about the stair situation (two years of dog hair lol) and threatened to hire a maid so I'm off my butt to clean it


----------



## shaescott

J I'm glad you're having a strong ovulation, especially with the great timing of man goo! I'm thinking if you look at the :spermy: under the microscope you could get a clue about motility since you'll see them swarming around maybe?


----------



## JLM73

okay...bad timing to need to do BD again...pup came out breech...not usually a big deal, but with applehead chis, head is the biggest part, so problematic 50% of the time...
she delivered the body, and as I feared head did NOT follow within reason...
She was pushing alot but no go, so I wedged a lubed finger in her booty to try n hook the head and get it out, but it felt HUGE...
SO I tell hubs we need to head to emerg vet ASAP....insert tortoise emoji here:growlmad:
I had a pinky stuck in her vag to keep pressure off the cord like we do on breech births in the field( rescue truck) and off we went...
JUST as we went out the door HUGE clap of thunder annnnnd a downpour.
My car was the closest and hubs hates driving the lil SUV but so it was...
Ten torturous minutes later, and 8 mins after pup stopped wiggling :(
I run into the emerg vet- calm but urgent and say I have a stuck pup...
Dumb vet tech kept trying to take Chloe with pup hanging out, and I was like uh you NEED to keep a finger in here to keep pressure off the cord...
SHe made a face and called the vet up - WTF?? Whyyyy do you work for a vet if you are grossed out by a dog having a pup???
There was no fluid, blood, meconium etc...grrr

Soo the vet whisks her away, hands me the dumb paperwork, and then calls me back- they had the pup out in mins which made me feel rusty in skills, but she basically yanked it out - which I tried several times at home, was not happeneing then...They did NOT even try to resuscitate the pup!?
I HATE this about vets!!! Like seriously!!!
I had a pup hanging like that 40 mins once, HUGE pup for a chi and I delivered it finally annnnnd did cpr for 20 mins and got it BACK- no brain issues either...so I am annoyed and sad 
It was a male, all white with a couple black spots...big for her
Did have an xray done, only one pup left in there- as big or bigger than the first, but at least she is fully dialted now.
Opted to get a shot of Pitocin, and bring her home.
The last one is head first, but NO where near the vag so it may still flip- I really hope not. She needs at least one baby to care for! She keeps looking for the 1st which I will take back to mom's to bury with a nice rose bush or something above...
:cry:
She's being Soooooo good too!
Pic of pup one in the spoiler...

Spoiler
Pup 1 , 4.8 oz ( HUGE) Male


----------



## Michellebelle

Oooh J, how heartbreaking! Hopefully the second pup arrives safely.


----------



## DobbyForever

J I'm so sorry :(. Hoping pup number two comes out safely.


----------



## JLM73

Still no 2nd pup...vet said it my be 4 hrs but we can go back without extra charge...
so here's my suspected O day so far...and btw we NEED to BD tonight and neither hubs nor I ar in the mood :( I HATE losing pups - and had no control over the fact that the old ppl we got Chloe from no doubt bred her to a male that was much too big for her....At 4.8 oz, that is officially THE largest chi pup I have whelped, and she is one of the smallest female chis I have ever had ...
Also turns out the emerg vet we went to, was the one where hubs spent hours with his Airedale there, dying a slow agonizing death- he was poisoned by his old neighbor ...bummer of a night so far... we are gonna try later anyhow, but sooo not in the mood- also sadness over his doggie memories = he is being an ass again, and I am in NO mood, but need the :spermy: so trying to keep my mouth shut for the team....

so O day review...
Blaring +opk at 3pm ( see pic in prev post earlier) 
Sharp left ovary pain at 530pm
cramping from 9pm to 10pm
SUPER SHARP left ovary pains from 1015pm till now...


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh so sad J :cry: i really hope pup 2 comes out with no issue. Also hope you get bd in tonight but if not, at least your timing with the last contribution was good :thumbup: did you grab the microscope while you were at the other house? I'm so curious...


----------



## shaescott

Oh J I'm so sorry... I can't believe they didn't even try to do CPR on the puppy. That's so sad. If it was a human baby I betcha they would spend like 20 minutes doing CPR... And if they didn't, they should seriously be charged with something, neglect of their patient or whatever, cuz the patient deserves that chance to come back. That's why I want to work in a trauma center, I want to help save people, stabilize them, bring them back even if need be. Everyone deserves a fighting chance, and if they don't at least try to resuscitate, they're gonna have hell to pay from me. I will jump on and do CPR if need be. It depends on how long they've been down of course, and the extent of their injuries, like if their head is no longer attached to their body, they're DOA. And if they've been without a heartbeat or CPR for like an hour... also if they have a body temp under 95 when their heart is stopped they're not considered dead cuz they're hypothermic. They're not dead until they're warm and dead. It takes a bit for them to become cold. Anyway, sorry for the rambling. I really hope your poor Chi mama has her second puppy safe and sound. So terrible :(


----------



## Jezika

That's so sad, J. Poor little pup just curled up so perfectly :( And his poor momma. Will the vet be charging an arm and a leg for what they did? I also can't believe hubby's neighbour poisoned hubby's dog... on purpose?


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* apparently...likely cuz hubs can be an outright A hole most days. He just has a really smart ass snarky tone to alot of things he says- so if you don't really know him, you would be like what a Dick lol
I tell him at least once a day to mind his tone.
I don't think it's on purpose, he is just a brainiac, with little patience ...
Like after I got here tonight- just pulled into car port and he is like I set up the cage for her and locked the other dogs up- I was like , well she's already in a crate, and I am not having her birth in a room full of dogs...she needs to be in a calm quiet place- he immed got flustered started talking louder as I unloaded her and I had to tell him Shhhhh! CALM and quiet...
He got mad and went inside closing the door while I struggled with the crate...:roll:
I sqeeze past the door and hedges, and he comes back out to tell me I always make him feel like he's an idiot:saywhat:
I was like I did NOTHING to you! All I said was she needs a calm, quiet place!
And also have YOU ever delivered puppies?? Have YOU ever delivered chihuahuas???
OK then I will set everything up, I just need you to RELAX....
So friggin annoying when I am already handling a stressful delivery....glad I can stay calm in chaos...

Anyhoo- no 2nd pup STILL, so that $32 Pitocin shot did jack all...Coming up on 4 hrs since the shot. I knw the vet wants her back if labor stalled, but frankly we can NOT afford to add to the $205 we already spent tonight...
It's way too muddy to take her out for a walk and get labor moving so :shrug:
She's sound asleep!

I DID manage to get another BD in- sorry no microscope brought due to doggie labor drama, and rushed drive... would LOVE to have my doppler as well right about now to make sure pup 2 is still good in there!

Hubs legit was "ready" in the nether area to do the deed - thx to magic meds, but he literally just LAY there like he was totally NOT interested!
Bad enuff I was taking one for the team- trying to keep things sexy when I felt anything BUT with pup ordeal, and cramping/Left ovary pain from hell still- like 7 out of 10 and I STILL was doing my part- so WTF??
I know he's tired- so am I!! And on pup watch all night now!
I was so peeved I finally said - Um ...gonna need you to do a little more than just LAY there...
Then he asked ( like men do stupidly) "What do you mean?"
:brat: DUDE I am NOT a friggin escort gettin PAID...
SO I said you are not acting interested at ALL!
SO he did dome groping to "act" interested - I could just tell
What evs- I ACTED like I was enjoying it, so he could finish which I did not think would happen...but finally it did...I am so done forcing sex lol
I HATE it!

*Shae* My mom was an RN 30+ years here, some more in Portugal.

I opted to become a medic rather than a nurse AND to skip the 1 year medic to RN bridge program because of one thing- when you are a Nurse in hosp/doc office The DOC calls the shots.
You will be fired for going against them as most have egos from hell and will witch hunt you for undermining their authority.

I worked with ALOT of great/fun docs in Adult ER ( trauma) Pedi ER, and Labor and delivery was the most enjoyable, but THEY run the show, so if they say no cpr/stop cpr- that's what will happen :(
As a medic we work under a MOPs manual - Medical operating procedures- Basically the medical director ( doctor for the city/county EMS) okays certain standard treatments for certain issues/illnesses/calls.
We have HUGE decision making ranges- for example we could do everything from Intraosseous IV's in babies to chest decompression for collapsed lungs, to giving morphine, valium, narcan etc without asking, and intubation/cpr/cardioversion- shocking patients is a daily norm.
None of that requires asking a doc permission. as it is in the HUGE MOP manual.

BUT I did literally watch a 38 week preg ladies baby wiggle, then stop, and die in her womb after she was DOA but baby was still moving, and the med director refused to OK an emerg c sect in the field due to "risk of infection" :saywhat:
DOA, and no way was cpr reaching baby thru her broken body :(

Some idiots were street racing and T boned the Old van she was riding in, spiltting it in TWO pieces, and throwing her from it ( no seatbelt)...she had a very evident broken neck upon arrival, was not breathing, no pulse, skull fractures and broken ribs...
I had never been so pissedc in my life. That baby didn't have to die, but in his idiotic arrogance he forced us to race to the trauma center (10 mins) cpr all the way, and the baby slowly stopped moving. The hosp did a scan, saw no heartbeat on baby, and refused to do a c sect as well...I don't understand it to this day.
I was just a probie medic then, but the old timer I was riding with and I seriously debated at the scene ignoring the doc anyway, and getting baby out...
Worst case I would be fired, or he would - but he was also a flight medic and had done emerg c sect s in field before!
I was an inch from doing it anyway, so I would get fired, but not him...

Sorry bummer story...been that kinda night, but just be prepared to have some A hole docs in your career that DON'T have a clue what's best for the patient lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh J :cry: so the poor partner and father lost both in the same night needlessly and some one lost their child and grandchild, that's so sad I can't even deal with it. I'm pissed off and I don't even know, if the mothers dead there's no risk of infection for her because she's not around to get an infection. Its absolutely disgusting not to try and save the baby, the poor thing was suffocating they might as well have smothered it. I don't even understand how you didn't punch the person who made that call. This is the reason I couldn't do that job, I just couldn't handle it knowing if I'd done something differently the outcome could have been different...


----------



## gigglebox

^ditto, not a chance I could deal with that. I quit the vet assistant job I had after a puppy died; no way i could handle what you went through, especially after having kids of my own.

Shae, unfortunately dogs' lives just aren't valued in the way human lives are, especially at emergency vets. They are almost exclusively seeing animals in the worst conditions and deaths are super common. I admire you for already being so dedicated and determined in your medical career! What J says is true though about doctors:/ I've heard the same from many friends who work in hospitals/married to drs


----------



## Twag

J I am so sorry about your puppy that is so sad and I would be as mad as hell at the vet! I hope puppy #2 comes okay :hugs:

OMG that story J that is so horrific and unnecessary - I too would have punched that Dr what the hell!! :(


----------



## JLM73

7 am still no pup...called the emerg vet back to see what to try...already gave her half a tums as suggested to improve uterine tone, but she slept allll night...I didn't 

SO I call the emerg vet at 650am, and they say oh yea, we close in 10 mins, no way we can do a c section, call your day vet:huh:
WTF....
She NEEDS another shot of Pitocin, as obvi the first dose did F all!
So aggravated!
I got her outside this morning to walk a bit- gonna keep trying walking every 30 mins or so. She's "nesting" the sheets I have over the couch ( took her oout of the crate)- sorting them, clawing them, shoving them around....now trying to dig a hole thru the leather cushion lol.
I hope all the activity will get her ute going again, especially with this last pup being as big as the other or bigger, at least it was head down on xray last night...

As for Punching Dr So n So...we only speak to med directors over our radios. The prob was Dr Jackass should have known this was THE best smartest medic we had in the dept, he had been there over 20 years, and had done emerg c sects before.
Honestly I hadn't but with a DOA mom, it simply cut near bkiki line shallow cuts - deeper till you reach sac/baby.
That doc was a moron! I would LIKE to say he got some Karma later when something happened to one of his kids, but really it's just a bad ass rich kid and friends who were bored:growlmad:
His son was in the news about a year later for "killing a young llama at the zoo- they clubbed it with a golf club overnight, hit a few others - one lost an eye, and the last one they sodomized witha club handle:gun:
So all the Doc got was embarassment, and the son and friends got like probation- bullshit...
They were college aged kids. I truly think penalties for animal abuse should have mandatory jail times like they do here for drugs/pills.
FL min sentence is 3-7 yrs for even carrying pills with you, and the sentence goes by WEIGHT of pill and type of drug in them, not by how many- a small amount of vicodin per se will send you up the road for 7 yrs easy.
Even if your own script, since so many ppl here sell their RXs...
So you best be headed from pharmacy straight home, or to the airport lol.
Otherwise you have to go to court and explain there.

AFM was so looking fwd to a nice temp rise but :nope: with broken up sleep...still got a .44 rise tho


----------



## Twag

Poor girl hope pup #2 is okay in there and he comes out soon :hugs:

WOW just WOW to that story I can't even........:grr:

FX for a better rise tomorrow


----------



## Cppeace

J, yeah that's just ridiculous that the vet didn't at least do minor cpr to see if the pup had a shot.
Also, yeah.Doctors like you are describing are one of many reasons I can't stand the medical field. 
Glad you got another dose of sperm and fingers crossed for the 2nd pup and you catching the egg.


----------



## JLM73

NBCWell, as if my day/night wasn't enuff drama- since I have been off my benadryl and claritin the last 5 days- to keep cm fertile, my asthma has kicked in like crazy!
I have taken my inhaler like 10 times today and it works for like an hour then back to wheezing and hard to breath.,,, ALL I need, an ER visit lol.
Gonna take it easy for a while and suck it up. 

Chloe has a nice crate, very dark - covered with a dark blanket, heat pad on low in half of it, quiet, but she can still see me- food and water in there if she wants, she was in it all night.
So this morning I put a bunch of e couch with a pup pad underneath, she started out there, but as I did chores- came back and she was GONE!
All doors are closed so she caouldn't really leave the room!?
Found her in a teensy tiny box for the cable box that hubs brought me last night for her to have pups in:huh:
It's like a shoe box, not happening!
So I used it to hold the extra towels...guess where Chloe is???
 



Attached Files:







1496247265249.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## shaescott

J yeah I know, I guess I'll have to ask nurse coworkers about the egos of the different ER doctors. It's so frustrating. If it drives me crazy enough, I'll go for med school after a few years of nursing lol


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* sounds like a great plan- I think you are like a 90 year old:jo: reincarnated , cuz you are way too well thought out and diligent for your age!:thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry not up to catching up. Had to update baby girl was born at 1230 a.m. today at 34w 6d. She's currently in NICU but doing well. Weighed 5lb 13oz and 19 1/4in long. Will post pic soon.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh wow, Flueks, congratulations! 

That's a great weight for 35 weeks :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh Flueks hope everything is okay!! Congratulations and she does seem a good weight for 34 weeks! Hopefully she won't have too long a stay!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, good grief, congratulations, Flueky! I'm so glad all is well!


----------



## Cppeace

congrats flueky. Hope she and you are well.


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* OMG! Did not eexpect that at all!
Hope she's outta NICU soon, and that you are doing well!:hugs:

To add to sad news, I got a hard reminder WHY I got out of breeding chis...
Hubs watched all these Youtube vids last night with ppl having pups no prob ( and with chis that were way bigger than they should be:roll:) One vid even said the avg litter size is FIVE!!??:saywhat:
Bullsh*t!! That is a HUGE litter for a chi to carry let alone care for! litter size NOT 5, that''s like a max size litter! Someone else postd a chi having TEN?!?! Again um NOT normal, and obviously one of those 20 lb "small" chihuahuas! They are NOT supposed to be over 6 lbs per standard...grrr I HATE misinforming ppl on social media!

Sooo as a chi breeder/shower for 8 years previously, I will say when done right, the sh*t is hard!
Pup 2 was wiggling in her belly, but no contractions all day despite walking her. About 12 noon she started having them, and about 2:45 2nd pup emerged, she ripped the sac like a good mama but I could see no wiggling. I grabbed the pup, immed, removed the remaining sac, clamped the cord ripped the rremaining cord, sac, and placenta away, and imed started aggressive rubbing with pup inverted and "slinging" to help get fluid outta the airway, thn 20 mins aggressive cpr non stop
:nope: No response at all, so she lost BOTH her babies:cry:
Now I am kickin myself in the 20/20 indsight arse for not just having the doc do a c section last night, tho I know we still could not pay our bills this month if I HAD let them do it, and the vet agreed there was no urgent need for one, just a question they ask...
UGH! So aggravated for Chloe- she is curled up in her lil box looking Oh so sad, but not looking for the pup thankfully.
If she has milk still in 2 wks when Beauty deliver, I will see if I can sneak a pup over to her to momma surrogate...Beauty will likely have at least 3-4 given she has started showing earlier than Chloe, and had 3 weeks left when the belly started to poke out( almost half their gestation). Also Beauty was bred mult successful times over that fertile week, so that increases the odds of more pup, as dogs release eggs over several days, and more pups = smaller pups with delivery a bit easier...
I will just have to watch her to be sure she accepts the surro pup fully, and that is gains weight daily...

I am sooo :(, and now hubs calls with some attitude from being annoyed today by his students:trouble: he does NOT wanna start with me right now I assure you....

Off to start dinner....

Pup 2 pics in spoiler, all white one side , "black eyeliner" and ear/base of tail on the other, also a boy but a bit smaller than pup 1 at 4.1 oz...

Spoiler


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that J.
Yeah little dogs like chi and Maltese carry 1-3 on average in my experience. We used to breed Maltese and the largest litter we ever had was 4.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats flu!!! Hopefully she's just in the NICU as a routine with premies. What a great weight!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Fluek! I was concerned when you described your contractions as painful the other day. Are you ok? Baby is a good size and i'm sure she'll be out of nicu soon <3 how are you and SO? Congratulations on the newest member of your family <3


----------



## shaescott

J I'm so sorry about the second pup :( that's so sad. Poor Chloe. 

Flueks congratulations! I'm sorry she came earlier than you'd prefer BUT I'm glad she's doing well and has a great weight and height.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh J, I am so sorry the other pup didn't make it :( i hope hubby doesn't bug you with any more nonsense. Your heart needs a little healing :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*CP* yes, I was floored to hear someone use this stupid computer narration on multiple chi birthing vids, all starting with "the average litter size for a chihuahua is five puppies..":saywhat:
over 8 years breeding them and I too had a max litter size of 4, and that was only with one of my bigger females (6 lber)
In order for 5 to be the "average" litter size - that is like saying most have 5, but some 4 and some 6!?! seriously I find 2-3 pups the norm...most mine had 3- but again we didn't breed Chloe, so no idea WHAT size the older couple's male was or even WHOSE male she got preggo from...
Apparently the nutty daughter had some dogs at her home, and the rest with her parents:shrug:
I suspect he was much larger tho than the normally 3.5 lb Chloe :(
I also noticed pup 2's nose is downward sloping rather than straight out from the head, and Chloe has a great headshape so I suspect he wasn't well bred either:nope:
Pup 1 was one of THE biggest pups I have whelped in 8 years, so not surprised he was stuck. The vet did yank him out just before I stepped in the room, but I suspect since she already planned NOT to do cpr, she likely was rough about removal :growlmad:

ugh...regardless, I am expecting Beauty to have around 4 pups by her size/longer body, and multiple ties that week! So I just hope Chloe still has milk so she can get to do the maternal thing...
Hell I have seen stories of NON preggo dogs making milk for kittens , so we shall see.

She has been resting, but did have a weird episode for about 10 mins of this "coughing" type bark- Thought she had something in her throat, but she has yet to eat, and it was like she was upset about her pups the way she kept stopping when I came to check on her....very sad

Also CP your chart looks very interesting- you have like equal temp rise amts each day!

Below is today's opk, with ystrdy and day before.
I def thot cd12 was +. but now that it's 2 days later and WELL dried lol it deffo looks a smidge off from +. Cd 13 was no doubting it was +...
Def NEG opk today :thumbup: 
The check marks on opks = BD ( insem rather) so my timing is Oday, O-1, and O-5...best I could hope for I guess


----------



## kittykat7210

So rubbish times with my midwife today, baby measuring small, but not small enough for them to do a growth scan, protein in my urine and higher than normal for me blood pressure so I might have pre eclampsia :( she wants to rule out infection first though so has sent my wee off to be tested. She didn't really explain pre eclampsia as she was running behind and sort of rushed me through so I don't really understand anything about it :(


----------



## Cppeace

lol yeah is odd J but I suspect that to break tomorrow.


----------



## JLM73

*Kit*:hugs: so sorry hun !
I hate when med pros rush thru things - totally forgetting everyone did NOT attend med school WITH them grrr

From my days in med field, and working in L&D
Protein in the urine, swelling extremities/face, and B/P increasing are signs of Pre-Eclampsia- they will usually start you on B/P meds, and continue to monitor you- if the protein/swelling, B/P gets worse, it is going into full Eclampsia which causes seizures and is life threatening for mom, and baby= usually an emerg c-sect. 
The "cure" for Eclampsia is delivery- so if it gets bad and you are early they will still do it.

I believe *Ms G* had a tinge of this experience!

Don't stress badly yet- urine can change greatly with increased water intake, and b/p meds will make you feel better as well if it's going high. They may give you a diuretic to take if swelling- (water pill) I am already on both a diuretic and b/p pil daily due to chronic high b/p since like 2007 :roll:

dr google for the win- you will see it's kinda common usually-- 2nd /3rd tri


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks J!! My hands and feet have slightly swollen so it might be due to that, or I need to drink more :haha: my BP is still only 110/70 but I'm normally at 90/50 so it's high for me!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry to hear about pups, J. How sad.

My bp is higher than usual in pregnancy Kit, also around 110/70-80 as opposed to 100/60, but there is also a lot of extra blood going around your body, and it is under a lot of strain so that's normal. Nobody's ever shown any concern over it for me. Protein in urine I'm not sure about, I tend to get it at the very late stage just before delivery only. Hopefully it's just an infection or dehydration or something easily remedied. If they're not doing a growth scan, they can't be that worried about the baby's size - they're usually pretty quick to check that! I had three this pregnancy purely because Ella was so little, even though the first showed he was perfectly average, they still did another two to make sure that continued. 

Small milestone for us tonight - he is sleeping in his basket and has been for over two hours, instead of in swing or on me.

I think my tablets are giving me the original side-effects again now that I'm taking them every day (I had cut down to 2-3 a week) I can't be doing with another six weeks of diarrhoea, nausea and palpitations and anxiety, I already did it once. Stupid pills &#128545; Take something for one ailment and end up with a bunch of others in its place...


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s I mean that my last few appointments my blood pressure has been 90/50 - 95/58 and this one has jumped up to 110/70, she mentioned it was higher than usual, yeh she didn't say she was worried about size but I am XD

Congrats on Isaac sleeping in a basket!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy reply

Kit sorry the appointment was rushed and you didn't get the info you wanted. :( That's the only upside to kaiser, if you don't get your answers you can call the 24/7 advice nurse or message your doctor. They've gotten really good about pushing doctors to respond within 24 hours. I hope it turns out to be nothing. I agree, urine is so fickle. My last sample was like all water hahah. I peed 15 minutes before, went oh s* they need a urine sample, chugged a bottle of water, and my pee was so clear it was like a beach in the Caribbean haha.

J so sorry to hear that pup two did not make it either :( You can't play the what if game though. You did what you could. :hugs: That'd be sweet if she could surro a pup.

MS yay for isaac sleeping in the basket for a couple hours! Not yay about the pill side effects

Flueks congrats on welcoming your little girl to the world! I agree that weight sounds great, so hopefully she's not in the nicu too long. Glad that you're both doing well. You're the third person I know on this site to deliver around 34/35 weeks, and it's making me nervous that I still have so much to do.

AFM my chicco bravo travel system arrived today! But I still don't have a car to put it in! My stepdad called the insurance company and apparently the mailed my check long time ago but it was returned... so they agreed to mail it to my stepdad aka lawyer's office. Like um hello. If it was returned maybe have said something sooner? Most annoying part is because I was too stubborn to just borrow money from my mom, I now have to get my current car maintained. So that's $50-100 I didn't want to spend. Sigh.


----------



## gigglebox

So annoying Dobs. I've found insurance companies and the IRS have zero urgency about giving you your owed money back :roll:

Kit hope all is OK. They will probably monitor you for the time being. I hope baby cooks a bit longer if she's to make an early appearance, but if for some reason poo hits the fan, you are far enough along that she will ultimately be fine :hugs: so frustrating though, reminds me of when the dr diagnosed des with cystic hygroma at 12 weeks then tried to leave the room without explaining anything! It's a horrible feeling.

Afm...my supposed best friend has pulled some shittiness recently. Sadly I think our friendship is dead (this is the one who picked a fight over politics with me whilst i was pregnant and on the day my brother was sentenced). Last she texted me was kother's day; she hasn't bothered to ask how I'm doing/feeling despite knowing how messed up i was post birth. Today i found how via her instagram posts thay she was in the next city over, literally an hour away, and didn't tell me or bother to try and visit. She lives about 17 hours away. Wtf. Must have been up north visiting family.

So much for that friendship.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww see I don't have that feeling towards the IRS but I do my taxes really early like feb lol. I love doing them because I get a fat check. I just do direct deposit and my refund is always in my bank long before they say to expect it. But dunno if that's just because I do it the moment all my paperwork gets to me.

Gigs I'm sorry :(. Is it worth talking to her about how you're feeling? Or just gonna call it?


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* yea that is craptastic of her :growlmad:
Is she i anyway jealous you have e shiny new human??

My last best friend is mega AWOL - like we used to talk daily and the last year If I am not msg-ing her, texting her, calling her we just don't talk ...so I gave up being the one to keep everything ging after like 18+ years:growlmad:
I frankly hate FB and all the politics and drama, so I post n ghost. ..not gonna get back into constant checking it just to know whats up with my friend...:roll:

I did send her a Happy Bday text ...she text me back Thx like 30 hrs later lol
Def not on the same talkative basis we used to be:shrug:
What can ya do?

*Kit* your B/P is not bad at all! We use 120/80 as the "normal" guideline in med field. Really the bottom number is more important than the top being higher.
I think you should be ok:hugs:
Personally I got high b/p outta n were suddenly in 2007, and have had it off n on since! I was working night shift in L&D and had a bit of a headache before work, that 800mg ibuprofen took away mostly, but it hung around just a bit while working- in the back of my mind really.
I used one of our machines to take it as 120/90 would give me a headache ( I barely slept them - just divorced, single mom, 2 kids, worked nights, up days etc)
Actually first I thot it was msg perhaps in my food, but I knew that place didn't use it...
So the machine goes nuts pinging about my 172/124 b/p and I laughed and thot damn broke machine! pffft
I felt FINE other than a teeny bit of headache- like 3 out of 10!
I used another machine and it read near the same:shock:
I looked FINE so when I mentioned it to the Brit nurse- my friend Sam- she thot I was joking with her lol.
I took it again on a machine, and she got bug eyed as it was now 184/126!
She refused to believe it and took it manually...same thing .
She started yelling OMG J's gonna have a STROKE!!
I laughed while they tried to get a wheelchair and said um nooo I will walk down to the ER, and I did. Thus began a year long test run for everything from Adrenal gland tumors, to Kidney scans to brain scans, to multiple 24 hr urine collections ( great fun doing those at work:roll)
many doppler scans for clots, CTs, MRIs gah my insur comp must have HATED me - from NO visits other than a physical a year to all THAT in one year.
I am still due a cardiac stress test bah...as I now tend to have a resting pulse in the 110 range when not on the beta blocker they gave me grrr.
Hope they get your swelling sorted out tho!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- that is shifty of her. I'm sorry that really sucks. Even more so I'm sure with the hormones. Hugs. 

Dobs- I feel like I missed something. You're selling your car and getting a new one? 

Kit- I got preeclampsia at the end. My doctor said they don't exactly know what causes it but they basically categorize it as two or more symptoms including; high blood pressure, headaches that last for ever basically and won't go away, major swelling (not normal pregnancy swelling) Or protein in your urine. That being said I had some protein in my urine my whole pregnancy and my doc was never concerned until the end when it got more than normal. I also was diagnosed wirh high blood pressure around 8 weeks so I was automatically put on meds. Later in pregnancy it varies if they'll put you on them or not. As J said the only cure is delivery. Based on how my doctor explained it I'll assume if you do have it they'll put you on meds and just monitor you closer. I really wouldn't worry. If it was serious you wouldn't have left the office. Just like me the day I had the boys haha also please don't google. All you will read are horror stories and I promise you it is not the norm.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, congrats on the little ones arrival. Hopefully she won't be in the NICU for too long.

Gigs, my C-section incision is healing really well. The scar on the outer most edges is turning white and only the middle inch has a ridge left. I had no stitches visible from the outside. Only the skin over the incision is still dumb (like up to an inch up maybe?) But it's really just the skin that's numb, I can feel the touch in the layers underneath. It's been ~6 1/2 months

J, awe sorry to hear about the pups... The hardships of breeding.... :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. My Prius is an '09 with like 97k miles on it. When I was rear-ended, the trunk wouldn't open. But the other weekend some guy fixed it magically . But there's just not enough room for two dogs, a car seat, and a stroller. So I'm looking into getting a crossover. Leaning towards a Rav 4. We're strictly a Toyota of Lexus or Mercedes family and I don't keep my car up enough/dogs to get a Lexus NS and I don't like Mercedes/same issue. SO wants a Honda CR-V or cr-z. Just so not excited. He keeps slipping me a few extra hundred each month and I just want to say that's nice but I'm still 3.5 in the hole and it never changes. My credit score is the lowest it has ever been (747). When I bought my condo it was 802, I'm not making a dent in my debt and now I'm going to add daycare, differential pay, a kid, and a car payment?! I updated next year's w4 to reflect my mortgage credit and kid so I'll have more to work with each month, but then my refund will be small or worse I could owe money. Trying not to have a panic attack


----------



## M&S+Bump

Not med side effects after all - been up all night hugging the toilet bowl &#128567;&#128567;


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Sorry you're unwell, dear! Hopefully it passes quickly. And I hope little Isaac begins making a habit out of napping in his basket! Small victories are still victories!

J- I'm so sorry to hear that the pups were lost. :( That's so very sad.

Gigs- I'm sorry to hear about your friend. That's always hurtful... :hugs: If you do end up talking to her, I'd let her know that you would have loved to have seen her, and that it hurt you that she didn't reach out.

Dobs- Yeah, the struggle with the bills is real. It is for us too. We're also driving 10 year-old cars, and are not in a position to purchase anything else right now. Honestly, we need a mini-van. But, our Ford Escape is going to have to do in the meantime, and we've had to research and purchase VERY EXPENSIVE carseats that will fit 3 across in our car...Diono's. Ugh. I guess it was still cheaper than a down payment on a new car, and adding monthly car payments, but still. I've getting a Chicco travel system too of some sort...the Chicco Keyfit carseats are the only infant seat that will work with the 2 Diono Radian seats we purchased for the big kids. And once baby outgrows the Chicco, we'll have to get a 3rd Diono seat. Ka-ching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $$$$$$$$ Phew.

Kit- Yeah, Greenie summed up pre-e and eclampsia very well. My SIL had it with all 3 of her babies, and all 3 were born a bit early...her earliest being born at 32 weeks (and she was a very healthy baby, and was actually able to come home nearly right away). I'm sure they'll keep an eye on you, but they definitely needed to do a better job of explaining all of this to you, and preparing you for the possibilities!

Anyhoo, I have 2 days of school (with the students) left, and then I work all day Monday (minus kids...yippee!!!!), and then I'm done for the summer. What a rough year I've had, between difficult students and IMPOSSIBLE parents. I have never worked with such a weird combination of families before in my 15 years as a special ed. teacher. I have 2 HORRIFIC DHS/CPS cases, 1 mother with Munchausen's syndrome (who isn't even the child's bio mom...she's a legal guardian) who is very detrimental to the child, 1 mother who is very close to being homeless, and a family that enjoys raising conflict with school staff for NO identifiable reason. These people are nuts, I tell you. I wish I could be more tactful, but "nuts" doesn't even begin to cover it, actually. Ugh.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys!! Who needs a midwife when I have you guys!! :rofl: I don't think it is serious if I do have it, but it still worries me!! 

Gigs I'm sorry about your friend :( I had a friend like that, inseparable for 12 years then suddenly she just stopped talking to me. I ended up giving up on it. It's such a shame when things like that happen!! 

J that sounds so scary!!! I can't even imagine blood pressure that high!! You're so calm about everything, I imagine from your years in the medical field but still! I wish I had the same laid back exterior you do!

M+S sorry that you are sick, I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Wookie, it's a shame you've had a rough year, but yay 2 days left!! Enjoy the summer!!


----------



## JLM73

Ugh, my temp didn't surge like expected but did a fall back deal. I did only get lik 4 hrs sleep...broken up tho, so I am not gonna stress trying to force another BD[-X

I put momma chi back in with the others last night and her mood seems much better. She's even running to the door to greet me lol
She looks such a skinny mini now! Def milk in the rear 2 boobages


----------



## Flueky88

Here is my baby girl. She was released from NICU around 530 p.m. so less than 24 hours! I'm having trouble with pumping/breastfeeding but I'm trying and have given her formula if needed. Not going to let her starve. Love her to bits and so happy she's doing so well &#128525;&#128525;
 



Attached Files:







20170601_060729.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and after my waters broke at grocery store I was 3cm dilated at 630 p.m. and delivered her 6 hours later. I couldn't believe how fast it went. I did get an epidural but almost couldn't because of fast progression and I opted to transfer to the hospital with NICU. Couldn't stand thought of us at different hospitals. I had a 2nd degree tear but it's not burning on them when I per so that's awesome. Dreading my first poo though!!


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* how scary! But so glad she is doing well, great weight AND that you too are ok and were able to transfer!


----------



## kittykat7210

Wow Flueks she was obviously ready to come out!! So glad she's doing well!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Flu! She is beautiful! I hope you are feeling wel!!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww flueky what a precious little bundle <3 so glad you both are ok! When you have a chance I'd love to hear more about your bags busting in the grocery store :haha:

Thanks ladies for the condolences on the friendship. I think we've just become fundamentally different to our core. She is with this guys she's been with as long as ive been with hubs (a little longer actually), she's cheated on him at least twice, used to have sreams of marriage and babies but now says she doesn't believe in marriage...not sure where she's at with the kid thing now. She lives in New Orleans, loves to party. She is something like a social worker for older mentally challenged people, used to work with female addicts. Rents her place. Hates guns. Drinks daily. Etc etc.

Here i am, gun toting country girl/family oriented mom/farmer, on my second house, married, entrepreneur, blah blah blah. 

And i would love to visit her and live her lifestyle and do what she does, but I don't think it goes the other way. Maybe my life is just too boring for her? Idk. Doubt it's jealousy. If there is any jealousy it would be of me and hubs relationship. But i doubt it.

Anyway.

Dobs with irs i meant when you overpay; they make no effort to correct it and pay you back, but you better believe they'll be on your ass if they find you underpaid them!

J glad the chi is happy back with the others <3


----------



## shaescott

I wanna hear the grocery store water breaking story too haha!


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm so sorry you're sick. It's the worst. 

Gigs I'm sorry about the friend. I know politics can be very dividing, but if she cared she would look past that. SO and I are very different politically and we argue occasionally but we still love each other and we look past it. Either you can look past it, or you can't, and it seems she can't (or won't). It's terrible, but you deserve friends who look past politics and are there for you no matter who you vote for.

ETA: SO and I voted polar opposites. Do we think the other person was wrong? Yes. Do we tease each other about it? Yes. Do we think the other person is a bad person? No.


----------



## shaescott

Hey just so you guys know, if I'm ever crossing a line or seem a bit tone deaf or am lacking tact in my posts, please let me know. I have a very hard time knowing where the line is and what's okay to say and what's not. It's not on purpose, it's not because I like being a jerk or something (though I hope none of you view me as a jerk). So if I say something offensive, please just gently let me know so I can apologize. Just going "hey shae, what you said here was a little upsetting to me because __" or "hey shae, what you said here came off as a little rude because __, I know you didn't mean to be, but I would recommend revising it in this way" etc. I'm not sure if I have something wrong with me or if I'm just kinda clueless, but I know I often say the wrong thing. So just gently point it out to me if I mess up. That way hopefully I can learn from it.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Shae, that's actually what I said to my brother (I said it was too bad my friendships weren't strong enough to transcend politics). Oh well. 

Funny thing is I told him she would probably make an excuse as to how she assumed I'd be unavailable because of the baby or that she was only in the area for a short time, and she totally gave me both those excuses :rofl: so predictable. 

I give. It's sad because we've been friends for 16 years or so, but I suppose sometimes people come into your life when you need them. They don't necessarily always stay.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs the people in your life change you, they mold who you are and where you go, and they are all part of your path in life. Whether they are good people or bad people, good friends or bad friends, nice or mean, whether they stay or leave, they are all part of your path, of finding who you are and where you want to be. 

RELEVANT STORY TIME!

Here's an example of how people change you even if they don't stay in your life. I had a best friend from the time I was 5 to the time I was 12. And I made a mistake, I broke her trust, and she actually misunderstood and thought I did way worse than I did, and she went from my best friend to bullying me and making me feel like a piece of shit. I would go home and cry, frequently. 7th grade was hard. I had done it because she told me to stand up for myself on something and then didn't back me up once I was in the situation, and I was angry with her. I know it's not an excuse, but as a 12 year old, that's why I did it. I told her sister who she liked. She thought I told her sister every secret I knew about her, but that was not true. In 8th grade she got a little friendly-ish, but not really. In 9th grade she and I found out about the misunderstanding. She felt pretty awful when she found out that I hadn't been nearly as awful as she thought. Since then, we're still not friends. We don't talk. The only thing she's reached out to me for recently is asking about IUDs because she knew I have one and her doctor recommended it to her. That's it. I didn't like her high school boyfriend, and she didn't like SO. Funny thing was, SO and her boyfriend became friends. Anyway, she taught me a lot of things growing up. She taught me that some people don't like talking about super personal things, even with their friends. She taught me that good people can do bad things. She taught me that a lack of communication will destroy a relationship. She taught me much more I'm sure, but that's just off the top of my head. I'm sure I would be different if I had never known her. She's in college for biomedical engineering last I heard. She can't handle the blood and chaos and stress of healthcare, but she still wants to help people through healthcare, so she wants to help make some of the treatments etc. I rarely ever speak to her, but that's okay. We're different people on different paths in life. We just happened to intersect for a while. 

I highly recommend listening to the song "For Good" from Wicked. It starts with (after the intro) "I've heard it said, that people come into our lives for a reason, bringing something we must learn".

[youtube]https://youtu.be/CQJaZO2nfGg[/youtube]

Just skip to 0:55


----------



## Jezika

Nicely put, Shae. I've also found that we learn from all experiences, whether good or bad. And Gigs, it really is a shame that she can't separate friendship and political views. I do see a lot of that lately too. DH and I are liberal af, but whereas he thinks we have the "right" view, I'm always telling him that there isn't a universally "right" view and someone with completely opposite views think THEY are "right" so how can he be the arbiter of who really is right, y'know? But I do think it takes a lot of cognitive effort to not feel attacked when someone is opposing your viewpoint, which sucks because in many ways it's a natural reaction but it usually makes you stick to your view even more fiercely and regard the other person negatively. But it's actually a pretty neat exercise to try and actually listen and understand (not necessarily agree) rather than react with emotion. So hard though.

Flueks - I can't believe baby V is here already, and looking so perfect! I'm also interested in hearing the whole story. What a whirlwind labour! I guess you brewed her up nice and efficiently so she was ready to come into the world! Is everything ready at home? I was nowhere near easy at 35 weeks!!

J - That's so sad about the pups. Why do you think they didn't make it? What do you think went wrong? And your story about the doctor refusing to try to save the baby of the DOA mom made me angry enough, but then hearing about his a$$hole kid?! No bloody wonder he didn't care to save the baby. Sociopathy clearly runs in the family. Rich kids or not, is say anyone who inflicts pain on another living creature for fun is seriously, seriously messed up.

M+S - you have a stomach bug?! Oh no! That's the worst. Hope it goes away asap and baby Isaac doesn't get it. As if things weren't hard enough atm eh? Onwards and upwards from here, I hope.

Pretty sure I had other things to respond to but now totally forgot and Tilly just awoke from her nap beside me and is hitting me repeatedly while doing her windmill impression.


----------



## Cppeace

That is very True, Shae. Good or bad the people we meet and experiences we have make up who we are. 
For the most part I'm a live and let live person. I think over all I may have blocked like 4 people on FB over politics and that was generally because they were insulting just to be insulting. Not saying my views were wrong for x, y or z but that I was stupid because I was fat or taking one thing I said and swung it to make me something I am in no way. 
People need to simply learn to accept that there are so many shades of grey and almost everyone is one. Very few things are clean cut black and white.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, yes! That is exactly how I feel! In fact during the election I was defending the views of my friends to hubs. I was really heartbroken when these same friends attacked me. 

Shae, I love your quote. It hits home and I love it ("We're different people on different paths in life. We just happened to intersect for a while.")

M&s sorry i forgot to extend my empathy to you on the illness :( i hope whatever it is passes quickly

Cpp, agreed, and different strokes paint the world! No problems here with shades, so long as everyone can peacefully agree to disagree. I've "unfollowed" two people on fb for strong political views, funny enough they were on opposite sides of every issue. I just can't stand the "i'm right and your opinion is wrong" stance, especially via strongly worded memes on my news feed :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

So we got to grocery store after I'd been working with more low back pain and cramps. As soon as we got a cart I felt 3 small gushes. I told DH I was going to bathroom. He went ahead and started picking out produce. I made sure it wasn't per even though I was 99.9 % sure it wasn't. My pad was wet but panties dry. I told him my waters were leaking and I wanted to finish shopping. Then I felt more small gushes and it was running a trickle down my leg. So we left but I didn't leak on the floor. Called for on call on and he said to come in which I was planning on doing. I hadn't packed a labor bag and hospital was 35 minute drive so I just grabbed a new pair of clothes and phone charger....i was in denial hoping I could be put on bed rest. I was 3cm by arrival and he told me she was coming. I was transferred to hospital 5 minutes away since they had a NICU. I was 6 to 7 cm. I had to wait for results and consents before I could get epidural so I was at 8.5cm at the time. It didn't slow things down much. I ended up pushing for an hour and still felt contractions in my left pelvis so I knew when to push. So from waters breaking to delivery was 7 hours. 


I'm sorry not much time for commenting on others. She has latches much better thus afternoon and isn't get as aggravated about having to work harder for her food. I've only taken 1 ibuprofen today and am feeling good. Although those tucks pad and pain spray works wonders.


----------



## DobbyForever

Having a shitty day. I just spilled a shit ton of boiling water on my stomach. Baby started kicking a lot and is still kicking, clearly not happy about. Do I need to call the doctor? It's rush hour traffic so if I go in it'd take over an hour. Hate having a nearby kaiser 5 mins away but no l&d
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0249.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby from photo it doesnt look severe.I would just call your on call on and get their opinion


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not. He stopped jumping around and it's not getting any worse. Just sore and idk what I can or should put on it. I just don't want to call them because their answer to everything is go in to the er/l&d :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

Flueky, what a story! Glad you and baby are fpdoing well.

Dobs, I checked my pregnancy sheet, but sadly doesn't have any info on what you can put on burns. :( 

Hi to everyone else! I've been reading but not responding much. Work has been super-busy this week trying to cram five days of work and meetings into four days. My day tomorrow is practically all meetings and I'm not looking forward to it. Looking so forward to the weekend and sleeping in!


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! And it's like 30m on hold. By this time my brain is over the pain lol


----------



## Cppeace

aloe vera great for burns, coconut oil can help as well


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah just wanted to make sure it was preggo approved. I only semi trust google lol. Verdict was definitely no ice. She would prefer I not use anything on it, but if it's really bugging me then I can use ointments sparingly. And she wants me to see my gyn tomorrow just to be on the safe side.


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ what she said, I was going to suggest aloe vera as well. Hot water on the outside isn't going to hurt baby, just you. If no aloe, pretty much whatever you'd usually put on a burn should be fine.

Sounds like all went pretty well Flueks even if it was a bit of a surprise! Glad she's latching better for you :) they get less grizzly when the milk comes in and they don't need to work as much.

I would be enclined to cut my losses, Gigs. She doesn't sound worth it. Sad, for sure, but people change and sometimes friendships just aren't forever.

Sorry, forgot what else. I am back in the land of the living (or as much as you can be at 3.41am) That was one unpleasant 24 hours. Hoping no-one else in the house gets it because it was truly miserable. DH worked hard for his money today, taking Isaac downstairs in the early hours (after I nearly puked on him trying to feed him) and looking after him down there, then looking after everyone else once morning came, just bringing Isaac up for feeds and leaving me to sleep (I can't sleep when I feel sick so literally went the entire night til about 11am without shutting my eyes once) He even did two trips to the supermarket &#128558; in the morning for ice cubes because I wasn't even keeping water down, then a proper shop in the afternoon!


----------



## Cppeace

Aloe and coconut oil are both fine while pregnant. I wouldn't recommend eating the Aloe but otherwise should be good if you have either.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueks yay for latching also I was imagining classic movie water breaks mid grocery run over dramatized scenario lol

Peace ty. Sadly I don't have aloe at home or coconut oil. Too lazy to go to target to get some and at this point it only hurts stab touched. So I'm over it. Just annoyed I spent 50m on the phone for a yes/no question r_r curious to see if they'll scan him or just pull the Doppler out. Booked here in my town as I am in no mood to drive across the bay for an appointment. Also curious if this will replace my 32w appointment I had for next week


----------



## TexasRider

Ouch Dobs that sucks. It hurts so damn bad when you get burned like that. Hope it feels better fast. Im sure everything is fine

I got the job at the high school! Super excited but nervous too cause I want to do a good job. My mom works at the high school too she's a business class teacher. When I told my now ex principal she was a saying nice things but using a bitchy attitude. And the look she gave me was like the "not impressed" look the American gymnast had when she won less than gold. It was at the London olympics. I would post a pic but it's a pain in the ass to do that on my cellphone 

One more boring workday tmrw and then it's summer vacation!


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Tex. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, we usually do lavender essential oils on burns and bites. From experience I can tell you that mosquito bites and wasp stings are gone within hours. Hope it doesn't bother you too much.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh poor you Dobs!! I wouldn't have hesitated putting ice on it :shock: why wouldn't you be able to put ice on it??? 

M+S I'm sorry to hear you are still very ill, doesn't sound pleasant at all!! :hugs:

Congrats Tex :wohoo:!! I'm sure you'll do great!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay Tex! Woot!

As for ice idk but she immediately said no ice in the tone of don't you dare. Didn't care enough to ask why.

Also just noticed a large amount of white build up in my ingrown nipples, dunno if I'm supposed to clean it out or leave it alone


----------



## kittykat7210

Fair enough, good job it wasn't me, ice in a tea towel would have gone straight on!!

As for the build up, I've been cleaning mine out since the start, can't stand the dried on milk so I clean it 3 times day at least XD but I don't actuLly know if I'm supposed to be doing it or not so I might not be the best person to give advice :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I just feel weird digging it out lol like I'm doing more harm than good likecwhen I pop my zits and they get infected lol


----------



## Jezika

I burned my belly when heavily pregnant one pan that came straight out of the oven (misjudging overhang happened ALL the time). Wasn't worried about baby since wall is too thick to transfer heat that brief, but I did put ice on it. Ice applied for a few mins immediately usually takes the pain away from burns forever. But after a while I realized it might not be nice to cool down the amniotIf fluid/baby by leaving the ice there. Whoops. So I stopped. But baby was fine, obviously. I think I still have a scar from the burn... Anyway, I'm sure toooo be fine other than the burn pain. I realize this post was badly written. Merrgggghhh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no :(. Sorry it scarred you :(

Yeah this was like supppper mild Dobby is a big baby. I burn myself all the things me because I forgot my stomach is huge, but this was the first it got red and he got bad. Also not thrilled that I've been really crampy today and had the tiniest speck of blood in a glob of cm today.

TBH I doubt icing is as bad as she made it sound. Like you said you did it and it was fine. I'm sure it's extended/repeated icing that isn't good. 

So I caved and I asked my mom for a loan which I have been avoiding. She had two kids in college and just spent 15+k bailing my brother out of fail adulting and still has to pay his med school tuition. For the first time ever she said she had to check to see if she has money to loan me... I felt like such a shithead asking. Which is how I burned myself because I was burning all the food and felt like a failure as a daughter and girlfriend and mom.

Sigh. SO passingly offered to loan me money but I don't want to take it from him. Shit is complicated enough as is.


----------



## shaescott

This would be the "not impressed" face that I believe was referenced.


----------



## wookie130

I'd just throw a hand towel on your belly, and put a bag of frozen veggies on there on and off for a few minutes. I don't see the harm in that for a short while.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes! That's exactly the look. My boss' resting bitch face is epic and we have had so many people leave our campus this year she's having trouble finding people. She's at the point now where she just says she needs bodies... anyway there is no love lost between the 2 of us. She was really shitty to me when I was pregnant and had to go on bed rest and then my dad died right after I got back from maternity leave and then the last week of school that same year my daughter was hospitalized for dehydration and we found out she had a major birth defect. All of those 3 things happened from mid march to the end of May. Then the next school year was crazy and stressful cause my daughter had 2 major skull surgeries and a set of ear tubes put in during the space of about 4 months. Lots of trips to Dallas that year. Anyway that's when she threatened to fire me if I didn't take another certification test so she could move me to an elective. So I took the test and passed gave her the certification paper and she told me the very next day to pick my shit I was moving out of my room and was going to be a traveling teacher. That was 4 years ago. Just glad I'm getting away from her and I hope I haven't made a huge mistake lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I love my new boss. Work is so much better now. Sure that 15k difference and discrimination suck but I do like my new life


----------



## TexasRider

Well I don't make anymore money since I am in the same district but hopefully it will be better emotionally wise and be appreciated more etc


----------



## shaescott

Tex I forgot to say congrats on the new job! What subject will you be teaching? I'm sure you mentioned it, but I've forgotten haha

Dobs how is your burn doing? Is it better now? I think A's reaction was more a reaction to your pain or something, a reaction to your reaction.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope so :). Environment makes such a huge difference 

Shae I agree I think he reacted to me because once I stopped having pain he stopped jumping around lol


----------



## TexasRider

I'm going to be teaching high school home making classes etc like cooking and financing.


----------



## Jezika

That's awesome, Tex! Congrats! Being less stressed is huuuuge. How did your mum's scan (or biopsy?) go btw?

Dobs I think we all feel like failures now and then. I sure do. For example we don't have a car so our friends are dividing the labour of driving us to and from a birthday BBQ on Sunday. I said, "oh no, we are like children... with a child!" and they were like, "Yup!" Then I felt like a failure :( But also, we have jobs (fine I'm a student, though I do also work), we now own a home and we have a kid. The ONLY thing we don't have is a car, but that's because we live downtown and within walking distance of work, school, hospitals, pretty much EVERYTHING so it would be a donolere waste of money. Lol now I'm getting defensive, as you can tell. I still felt like a failure though. Sounds like you've done great in life. Not everything always goes swimmingly, though. And fam is there to help out and support. It's all good.


----------



## TexasRider

My mom is fine. The radiologist had a more experienced guy look at it and he said it's almost certain it's nothing. She's still getting a second opinion though and sending her records to the cancer center here in town for that.


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex glad your mum is okay, hopefully you fully get the all clear :hugs:

I have shooting pains in my fanny now, haven't had them before today but then I've had 4 today, is this the lightening crotch I've heard so much about?? :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, yes, Kitty. That is lightening crotch, or as our UK ladies on here love to refer to them...the "fanny daggers." :rofl: Those suck. I haven't had them yet this pregnancy, but I'm eagerly awaiting them.

So, I just had my 16 week appointment, which entailed my OB telling me to slow down on the weight gain (as I've gained 16 lbs. already...oops...shit), and then having me do the quad screen, which tests for neural tube defects such as spina bifida. The results for that could take about 2 weeks. I'm hoping all is well with baby. After this test, if all is well, hopefully that will be it, and we'll all feel good about baby's development. 20 week scan and appointment (anatomy scan) is scheduled for June 29th. 

Bought my first nursing bra. I've never owned one before, so for some stupid reason, I'm rather excited. LOL! 

Tex- So glad it's looking like your mom is okay! That was just one more thing your family did not need right now, seriously! And congrats on the teaching position! Sounds like it will be a wonderful experience.


----------



## Michellebelle

Tex, congrats on the new job and so happy your mom got good news!

Jez, be happy you don't own a car! Such a huge expense. I long to live in a city where I can walk/take public transit everywhere and don't need to pay all the things that go along with owning a car... payments, registration, maintenance, repairs, insurance. 

Kitty, I've been getting a few of those over the last several days. They are startling, and always make me hope everything is okay down there! 

Wookie, I'm sure you'll get great results on the quad screen!

Sooooooo happy the weekend is here!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex great news!

Kit lol now idea but sounds like it. I think I had one once but idk I feel like I'm missing out on stuff lol not that I really want that feeling

Wookie if it helps my cousin gained 45lbs and gave birth two days ago and doesn't even look it now. She lost a lot of it already. But yay for booked anatomy scan in a few weeks!!! And can't wait to hear your results. Ok so what makes a nursing bra a nursing bra? Cuz I imagine I'll need one soon. 

Jez I hear you. It's funny how like we have our shit together but one thing makes us feel like poo. I'm glad you get it. 

All about me time ((be prepared for me to use like as said a bunch of times))
Saw a nurse practitioner (dunno what that means but they kept stressing she was one lol) and she was like other than your anemia, any issues? I was like :saywhat: who has anemia? And she was like you do... and I'm like uhhhhh since when. So apparently way back when that CBC did indicate I am anemic but my gyn didn't mention it nor put it in my chart. She was like yes pregnancy does weird stuff to your blood but no you're definitely anemic. So she had me do another CBC then pending results wants me on iron and a repeat in 4 weeks. Especially since I eat a large amount of iron rich foods as is.

Fundal height continues to measure exact. It was between 31-32 today and lol I'm between 31-32 weeks. She accidentally blurted out that she was shocked he measured perfectly because I have such a tiny pregnant belly then immediately apologized for saying tiny and said perfect lol. I was like lady your nurse just printed me overweight paperwork on accident so call me tiny all you want I'm in a bad mood

I did drop a few ounces since my last visit a few weeks ago. So my overall gain is at 19.7lbs.

Heart rate was good. So overall I obviously didn't do anything. Cramping is gone. He's back on his regular movement schedule. All that jazz


----------



## Jezika

Tex - glad to hear all is looking well with your mum. Hopefully with that, your new job and hubby's job drama resolved, things are looking up!

Michelle - yes, cars are soooo expensive! And even more so for us since we've never been insured in Canada, so the monthly cost would be much higher. It would be much cheaper for us to take taxis everywhere, tbh. But I actually REALLY wanted to stay downtown anyway because cycling or walking to school means I actually get some exercise. There is no way I'd do any otherwise. Plus walking and cycling is much less stressful than driving (traffic) or public transit (crowds, unreliable). You know exactly how long it takes to get anywhere.

Wooks - I'm sure the quads will be fine. Isn't time just flying? I'm glad my midwives never cared about weighing me... I was definitely packing the pounds on. I guess it's good to be aware though.

Dobs - who would be offended by tiny bump? As for nursing bras, I, too, had no idea for a long-ass time what made them special, but they basically have a flap that you unfasten to bust out your boob when you want to nurse, so it's easy access. Make sure you also get lots of nursing pads too, btw. I wear them every day. 

Kitty - I don't think I had painful fanny daggers/lightning crotch but I do remember her kicking my cervix and it driving me craaaaaaazy. Strangely, I feel like fanny daggers are a familiar sensation from pre-pregnancy but I'm not sure why.


----------



## DobbyForever

I know some women on BnB who get really upset when you call them tiny. Some have had previous issues nourishing their pregnancies or feel it implies you aren't taking care of your baby properly. I love it because I'm so sad by my weight and zits:

Goootcha I have about 120 pads atm and hoping I continue not to leak just yet

Also checked my records I didn't drop a mere ounces I dropped a pound in 3 weeks. =\. I know it doesn't mean much but I'm really unamused by my visit today.

I am excited to have my first car offer. We're looking at the CRV, CX-5, RAV4, and Escape in that order. The ford people said I can get a brand new escape 19.7k, which is nice to have in my back pocket since it's 5k under budget. Trying to stay under 25 before all those additional charges. Would go up to 28/29 for the right car though


----------



## M&S+Bump

We had a CR-V a couple of years ago, I loved it. Fairly economical for something that size, easy to put baby seats in and I like sitting higher up than other traffic (my other car was a Celica so the difference was especially noticeable since driving that was basically like sitting on the road surface) and to this day it's been one of the most reliable we've had.

I'd never buy one brand new though - ours was a 2006 model and cost £6000. I'd never buy any car brand new, actually. We can get finance and warranty deals on used cars here so there's no need.

Nursing bras are so not exciting, but necessary if feeding. It's difficult enough to get to boobs under clothing without having to fight with bras too, and one cup being up is helpful to keep a pad on one side in the early days when you'll leak from the other side while feeding.

You'll probably go through those 120 pads in the first two weeks Dobs :)

So tired today. I'm now onto my third day of eating next to nothing, although at least I was able to have a coffee this morning. Short stuff was sleeping in 1-hr stretches, with 1hr+ awake inbetween. Where did my lovely sleeper go? :cry: 

Made the mistake of looking up wonder weeks to see when the developmental leaps happen (now apparently, as suspected) I'd forgotten how much I despise baby websites and their sickly-sweet, patronising crap about what to expect. Now is the time to start building your network so start going to baby groups? How, when I can't drive, can't even get my s**t together to wash my hair, never mind get out of the house with a baby in tow. Soothe their unsettledness with baby massage! Attend a class to learn. See above. And if your instinct at 3am when the baby won't stop crying is to put on some soothing music and get the massage oils out, you're a damn sight calmer a mother than me... then the next article was by some bint detailing why she's too tired to mama today - her laundry pile, comparing herself to her friends on instagram and filling her children's social diary make her too tired some days to cook nutritious food for them so she gives them frozen processed food. Sometimes she's too tired because she stayed up late baking cupcakes for the school bake sale and feels inadequate because somebody else not only made cupcakes but full on decorated them like easter bunnies and shared a picture on facebook. If I wasn't so totally over vomiting this week, it would be enough to make me sick. I'll swap her exhaustion over cupcakes and organic carrots for my VAT bill any day of the week.

I may have had a slight meltdown after reading these and now DH is taking the babies to his mum's and I'm locking the others out to go and play with their friends so I can go for a nap.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol what?! One week?! How much leakage are we talking about here lol

:hugs: lady you need to eat! Idc if hubs spoon feeds you soup :(. Sorry sleep is minimal. The internet of a cruel place of people putting a positive spin on their lives or first world problems. I'm glad you are getting some time to yourself. Definitely nap. If you wake up, maybe a nice bath? Hugs hugs

Ooo yeah I heard good things. The only problem buying used with these brands is they retain their value. To me, why pay 3-6k less for a 2-3 year old car with a third of its life gone? I bought my prius brand new (with cash ugh I miss those days) and I love that I have had him all 97k miles and 9 years to myself. I could honestly have kept him longer if I wasn't pregnant. But like it was 29 brand new and used ones were 27. I'm not one for addin features, I just need to get from point a to point b so most times I can get a new car for the same price or cheaper than a used version. I'm just super weird. I don't like owning previously owned things unless it is an amazing deal, which is hard to find because I only want models 2015 or newer (prefer 2016 or newer) with around 25k or less miles.

My only deal breaker is I need to be able to fit my dogs in the trunk, car seat, and stroller in the passenger legroom. I don't want it with the dogs because of the hair and one chews on everything.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just got my bloodwork back. I am NOT anemic at all. My hgb is over 12 and my hematocrit is over 36. So Lo and behold, my brother and gyn were right (they saw my borderline numbers and assessed my lack of symptoms) and this lady yesterday was wrong. I just sent the longest email to my doctor complaining.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, I have friends with the CRV and RAV4, and both love them! Sound like you have good options.

M&S, I hope you feel better soon and get some rest. Issac needs to realize his mama needs sleep!


----------



## kittykat7210

How many pads do you think I will need to stock up on? I have no idea how much I will bleed! If I buy 100 pads am I going way over board?? Maybe 60-70?


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit great question. I was going to get a Costco sized bag but was curious if that'll do

Thanks ladies! I feel like I can't go wrong with any of them. On the internet, the CRV has great reviews. RAV 4 not far behind. My friend just bought a brand new ford escape and is in love with it, and SO's best friend has a cx-5 and also loves it. SO likes the idea that the cx-5 has some actual power to it, but we'll see. It's my car, my money lol. Give me cargo room and a back up camera and I'm happy


----------



## Michellebelle

Yes! That back-up camera is a must! I rely on mine SO much!


----------



## kittykat7210

How many are in a Costco bag? We don't have those here :rofl: the pads I'm getting come in packs of 10 (?!!) but are half price at the moment so I want to stock up!! I've ended up with 50 super absorbent and 70 normal absorbency ones. Mainly because when I had my late miscarriage I only used 15 super pads and 20 normal ones so I'm thinking I'll need more because I'll be bleeding a lot more for longer but I won't use them after I stop bleeding (I HATE pads) so I have no idea what a normal amount is :rofl:

If honest Dobs I don't even know what kind of car you're talking about (I'm crap with cars) but if you think it suits you then I would get a second hand one. The car we got only had 9000 miles on the clock but was 5K cheaper than if we had bought a brand new one. We recently had our first MOT and the MOT guy said it was basically as new. So second hand doesn't always mean crap!


----------



## DobbyForever

The one I would buy (always, maxi, long with wings) is $13 for 90

Michelle right?! I don't even remember life before back up cans. You want me to look over my shoulder while I back up, what? Lol but yeah my peripheral vision is compromised by my amblyopia so having a back up cam is a must for me because I have to completely turn myself around when I used to back up. Side sensors would be nice but I have managed 12 years of driving using other coping skills


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs don't be discouraged by your weight gain! I didn't gain any more then you did and gave birth to a BIG boy! You'll have your prepregnancy weight back by the time you walk out of the hospital (or just about) ;)
As long as bump is measuring within limits, you are good!


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs you are along the same amount of weight gain as I am in terms of lb per week, I really wouldn't worry about your weight!! My midwife put on my sheet that I was 2 inches SHORTER than I am in reality, I don't know what she was doing!! So instead of being 5ft2 like I am she's put that I'm 5ft!! That makes a massive difference to my bmi! Trust me you are fine!!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not so much the gain as the actual weight. I used to be 115 soaking wet, and I loved my body. I never thought I would ever be over 150 even when pregnant so the idea of being 160-170 when I give birth absolutely mortified me. I had to do krav 10 hours a week to have the body I wanted. So losing possibly 55lbs with a newborn sounds impossible especially since I don't want to leave him to go to the gym as I only get s handful of hours with him once I go back to work =|


----------



## shaescott

Dobby a nurse practitioner has more years of education than a regular nurse. They have a minimum of a masters degree, if not a doctorate. They can do almost as much as a doctor.


----------



## DobbyForever

If she didn't know I wasn't anemic then I don't care how much education she has. She's an idiot who caused an unnecessary panic attack. She didn't ask about symptoms or order a retest before putting me on supplements that could be detrimental to my otherwise healthy pregnancy. I'm not going to overgeneralize and say all NPs are not as qualified as doctors, but you can be sure I'm letting them know. My last CBC levels were borderline for pregnant women, but both my gyn and brother agreed that the lack of symptoms meant I was likely not anemic and didn't need supplements.

As for NPs doing what doctors do, like I said, I don't actually know the difference lol. But I will say if they had the exact same experience and training, they'd be doctors. Like an instructional aide or substitute teacher can do what a teacher does but they're not a teacher. So I imagine it's something similar? Idk idc I'm just mad at her as an individual and glad I trusted my gut and demanded a retest before starting any supplements.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think our CR-V was maybe 60,000 miles on the clock when we bought it, it would have been maybe 6-7 years old. We traded it in (reluctantly) at well over 100,000. I don't know what they retail at new, around the 15-20k bracket here maybe? But I was happy to save that several thousand :haha: 

What's a back up sensor? :rofl: I just use the rear-view mirror, and side mirrors if reversing in to a parking space (which I try to avoid at all costs) 

Breast pads, I change as soon as they're damp because I'm so paranoid about thrush - so anything up to three pairs an hour in the early days. My two boxes of 40 that I had lasted just over a week. I bought two more, intending to go on to reuseables if the leakage had slowed, but those ran out too and I couldn't find the pads I had from before so had to order new ones. while waiting for the cloth ones to arrive, I sent DH to get one more box last week and he came back with a whole carton :dohh: They're only about £1 or £2 a box though so it's not so bad. (Kit - Asda's made for mums brand, in the baby aisle - the only better ones I've used were Lansinoh and they're like £7 for 30 &#128561;)

Sanitary pads, I got two packs of maternity ones (expecting a vaginal delivery) and a couple of packs of maxi pads so maybe about 50 altogether? They ran out and I'm on cloth ones for that now too. You bleed slightly less with a c-section usually (not time wise, it goes on just as long, but isn't as heavy initially)

Weight - you lose weight after birth doing nothing, it's not like trying to lose it normally from a stable weight. Breastfeeding burns a lot of calories too. I'm down to 157lb now, from around 190lb at the hospital. I have a couple of 'reverse' bump pictures if anyone wants to see, I can put them up.

My nap never materialised, everyone was out so nowhere to go visit. I'll get most of the day tomorrow though, it's church in the morning then visiting for everyone else and nap time for me. Isaac has been a bit more awake today so hopefully he's had his fill of that and will sleep better tonight. We live in hope.

I have a half hour off now to go and wash my hair for the first time since I can't remember when. I'm pretty sure it's been over a week.


----------



## Cppeace

Dobs the main difference is the NPs don't get a doctorate and generally don't specialize. I know plenty of drs who would make similar mistakes to what you're describing.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs honestly it's about the same thing as a doctor. Not like a substitute teacher. And she clearly made an error there, but most NPs are not like her. I see an NP instead of a doctor.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS lol so you actually drive lol I love it. Also I guess that's a good point about changing it frequently to avoid thrush. I did not know there were specific maternity pads. I need to look into that. Fxed he sleeps

Ty pl and Ms. That's really reassuring :)

Peace gotcha. I'm not holding her mistake over her for being an NP. I'm holding it over her for making it. But it was common knowledge at my brother's medical school that at the time of my CBC anything under 10 and 30 was anemic (I was at 11 and 33 which was Kaiser's pregnancy threshold). I don't have fatigue or dizziness or headaches to alert to any anemia. If my gyn made that call without any actual reason behind it, I'd be equally peeved and switching doctors.


----------



## kittykat7210

What does labour feel like? I've been having cramps in my lower belly for about 2 hours that have slowly started to get worse :( and I get random waves of more intense cramp... I've rang the maternity assessment centre and they just told me to take a bath :( which I am doing but it's not really helping. Am I worrying over nothing???


----------



## Cppeace

It could be the beginnings of labor. Sometimes labor can last for days or even over a week. 
Unless you get really painful cramps, water breaks or you see spotting or bleeding I wouldn't be super concerned though. 
A nice bath sounds like a good suggestion to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Who's in labor?! What what whaaaaat


----------



## M&S+Bump

My labours were always noticeable contractions from the off, but I've heard people say period pain, backache, lower belly cramps, so it's different for everyone. 

If the bath doesn't help, I would be going up to get checked out, better to be safe especially this early. Hopefully it's just a dodgy tummy.

Yeh Dobs, I drive :haha: I love driving. I do over 10,000 miles a year in the car, and that was in addition to doing my main commuting to work on a motorbike (which I also love and can't wait to get back on as soon as I can trust that I won't do myself a damage if 400lb of metal unbalances and I have to catch and pick it back up)

Talking of mileages, I have an uncle who is a taxi driver. His car is a Volvo. It has over 1,000,000km on the clock and it's still going :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Kitty! :hugs: Do have a nice relaxing soak in the tub, drink a bunch of water, and then go lie down on your left side. If it does not calm down, I would strongly recommend you go in, and be seen. You're quite a bit early for labor, hon...but babies are born at this gestation, so it's best to err on the side of caution, and when in doubt, go in to be checked out.

I would say that you've definitely not gained a bunch of weight, Dobby. I know it's hard not to feel like you're shuffling around at your biggest during pregnancy, but I'm sure you look fabulous. I, on the other hand, have gained a bunch for only being 16 weeks along. It's pretty frustrating, and I'm rather angry with myself for allowing it to happen this quickly. Ugh. And damn that damned nurse practitioner! That's pretty infuriating...but good for you for trusting your instincts, and sticking to your guns.

M&S- Yeah, those apps in all of their cutesy-tootsy whimsy really suck when describing life with a baby at whatever stage they're outling for you. I mean, just tell us what we're in for, and spare us the sugary lameness, or attempts at comic relief. So stupid. I never liked that stuff, either.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, are the contractions coming at regular intervals? I would get checked out regardless. As stated above, better to check just in case. The earlier it's confirmed if you are in fact in labor, the better.

Dobs, your weight gain is minimal and will likely drop soon after birth, unless you're in a situation where you're pumped full of iv fluids, then it'll be a week later. Honestly, I have both times felt awesome a week after birth about my appearance. Even though I have the belly hang, I feel a LOAD lighter, and the huge bump is gone, so it just feels good to be smaller and more mobile.

Tex, congrats on the job!

Wook, good luck on your testing :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat7210

It's got loads better now, I feel a bit silly, but my god it scared me so much, im still getting Braxton hicks, about 3 an hour but they are no longer painful just normal. Thanks for the replies guys :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you going to go in? I'm asking because my cousin never had painful contractions with any kid. She delivered her first at home because of it, and her most recent one she only went in to prove to her boyfriend she wasn't in labor because her contractions/BH weren't hurting and she turned out to be 7cm and she had him like <4 hours later so I would honestly go in just to be safe. They should have gone away with rest and drinking water


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg so I forgot to get milk from Safeway and thought it's fine there's a sprouts right next to FedEx so I'll get milk there. The slogan healthy living for less. The cheapest gallon of milk is almost $7 and the most expensive is $16!!! Wtf the line was also super long and the cashiers moving super slow so I'm just going to send So to the 7-11 across the street or tell him to go without for tonight


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yep, I would also go in just to be on the safe side. Chances are, it's nothing and you're fine - but better to check. 

And drink more water! Water is the answer to everything.

Another incident in London. We were having a great night, I felt well enough for a take-away and a glass of wine, and we got to watch an entire film that was unexpectedly really good (neither of us had heard of it before and it was just on normal free tv) without any children crying - and just as the film finished, they announced that BBC1 was covering breaking news in progress. Somebody drove a van onto the pavement then got out and started attacking people with a knife, then something else close by involving armed police. DH has gone to bed and I'm sitting watching the news, in despair at the evil of people.

Wooks, yeh, I don't do sugar-coating and it really makes me pissed off when people do it to me. I would like it straight, thanks, no patronising required. I don't want to hear that sleepless nights will result in 'a few challenging days' - I'm aware of that. I'm looking for sanity in knowing that other people think it's awful too (realistically, I know that's the case, but sometimes you need to see it written down) so I don't slit my wrists. And sorry, f-ing cupcakes do not count as a reason for tiredness or stress, no matter what. I'll know better than to try and look up stuff again - it's not like I didn't already know any of the few useful things anyway. Blah.


----------



## M&S+Bump

And nobody asked but I'ma post them anyway for my own record if nothing else.

42 weeks, two days before I had him.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9475.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## M&S+Bump

1 week pp
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9542.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## M&S+Bump

3 weeks pp
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9584.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kittykat7210

I rang up again and they don't want to see me. Pains completely gone and Braxton hicks have taken a break too, Evie is still moving about like nutter though!! 

M+s you look great!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ach, waistbands hide the skin overhang well, but I don't feel too bad for a month after having baby #4. Still quite a bit to go, but considering I haven't moved further than end of the street and have eaten all the cake, it's coming off ok.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS I'm so sorry :(. Some people just suck eggs ooooo look at you!!!

Kit glad you called and they gave you the all clear to stay home. And that Evie is bouncing around enjoying life :)

I'm totally gonna be the mom that buys store made cupcakes, adds sprinkles, and claim I made it. Not baking shit unless he agrees to be my baking buddy cuz I loved baking with my mom as a kid.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I only cook when necessary to feed everyone (ie they didn't mooch dinner at friends' houses or eat enough dairylea dippers, yoghurts or fruit to fill themselves up) - baking? No chance :haha: I'm the mum that doesn't even acknowledge the bake-sale invitation, never mind make anything for it! 

I can bake, and actually quite enjoy it, but it would involve ingredients, bowls getting dirty, counters needing cleared and time - so shop-bought or donated only for us for the fore-seeable :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Well now a days, at my schools anyway, we refuse any non store bought, individually wrapped goods because of allergies


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry about the incident in London. 

If I ever have kids I plan to cook like my mom did :)


----------



## gigglebox

M&S you are looking good :thumbup: you've inspired me to post the same, however i don't know how helpful it will be to Dobs since my stature is larger :-k troubling to hear of another attack :( What movie were you watching? You said it was good...?

Kit glad to hear everything has calmed down! 

Dobs, wtf, $16 for a gallon on milk? Was it expressed from the teet of a unicorn?

Boobers (not sure I can call him that anymore, since I'm barely nursing at this point--Boobers was starting to bruise my nipples) has been trying to sleep all evening :/ this does not bode well for my night. 

Did I tell y'all he finally gained weight? He's still not up to birth weight yet but he's getting there!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I damn-near almost said something like that about the milk coming from a unicorn's teat, seriously. Perhaps it was milk from lactating mermaids or something.

Kitty- Glad things have calmed down. If it happens again, or ramps back up tonight/today, go in.

M&S- Saw the attacks in London- its all over the U.S. news at the moment on television. :( How very, very awful. Praying for London, and I hope the attacks cease.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay gigs glad he is gaining! Sorry about the bruise and impending rough night :(. Also lmfao expressed from the teet of a unicorn :rofl: honestly I was too disgusted to see why it was $16. I just couldn't. I left.

Wookie :rofl: lactating mermaids 

You ladies crack me up


----------



## Cppeace

Hmm would a mermaid lactate? It has breasts but also is amphibian like.... Dolphins lactate.. But Dolphins also give live birth.... The mysteries of the mythological.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol reminds me of Futurama when he goes to bd with a mermaid and she's like oh no no I just leave my eggs in the corner of the room and leave haha I imagine they would, right? Cuz the top half is human so I imagine the babies eat human food/need milk? 

I was so bummed the mermaids documentary on animal planet was fake haha I use it to teach my students about reading the fine print


----------



## Cppeace

I read an article called Mermaids are real- all about how aquatic pearl divers and such may have become what we now know as mythical mermaids. It also had interesting info about Bonobos and the alternative evolution theory which more resonates with me but :shrug: who knows


----------



## Jezika

Dolphins lactate? Does that mean they breastfeed? Soooo many questions about that.

Kit - glad all calmed down. Do not hesitate to dall again if it ramps up again.

M+S - you look great! Your belly is so flat I'm jealous. I look normal everywhere except my belly, which looks like I'm hiding half a basketball under my shirt. Grr. 

Gigs - glad Boobers/former Boobers is gaining weight. Hopefully no more stress there.

Re: nursing pads, I could never be bothered to change them after every feeding. I just change them once a day. I will probably ignore the risk of infection or thrush till I regret it.

Re: pads for bleeding, id recommend special postpartum ones rather than larger normal pads. Having said that, I didn't bleed as much as I thought I would straight after birth, and then had a haemorrhage a week later and filled a postpartum pad every five minutes (maybe that's why I didn't bleed much before), then after the D+C I didn't bleed much at all...

So I put Tilly in her crib after giving her her last feed so that I could fold some clothes. I expected it to wake her up since she doesn't sleep in the crib, and I wanted to burp her before putting her properly to bed with me. But she actually fell asleep. And that was 1.5 hours ago. She's still going strong. And now I have all this space in bed. But I'm not looking forward to hauling my ass out of bed when she wants another feed at 3am or whenever:


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, to my knowledge all mammals lactate to feed their young.Dolphins have mammary glands and feed their young- sometimes for over a year.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooot crib time

That I find interesting so I was planning to let A day nap in his crib. So how is that different than sleeping in crib in another room as far as sids risk? 

Also believe dolphins nurse. Dunno how just looks like the baby swimming under mom but yup milky milky lol I'm sure there's a YouTube video somewhere but meh no thanks


----------



## kittykat7210

Hahaha guys I go to sleep and wake up to conversations about unicorn teets and lactating mermaids XD I love this group so much!! As for Dolphins I didn't know they lactated but I did know they birthed live young. Imagine if we laid eggs and sex wasn't a thing... I dread to think how boring it all would be!! Although accidental pregnancies wouldn't be a thing... 

I completely missed the London attacks, I was oblivious, I never switched on the news last night!!! How awful :( 

Glad boobers is gaining gigs, sorry about the bruised nips though...

Exciting Tilly slept in her crib!! Do you think you will start putting her to sleep there on a regular basis?


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- My daughter napped in her crib right off the bat in her own room. If you're worried about not being in there being a SIDS risk, there are steps you can take that have been proven to help, such as offering a paci, no blankets or bedding, keeping a ceiling fan on to promote good air circulation, and ALWAYS lay baby flat on his back. My daughter also took some epic naps in her swing (which was out in the living room with me), and my son LOVED napping either on me, or in his Rock n Play, which was sort of wherever I stuck it.


----------



## Flueky88

What a funny topic to come back to. Lactating mermaids :rofl: I bet it would suck losing their milk in the ocean waters.

Kitty glad they have stopped. I will say watch closely as I had low back pain with AF like cramps that were not like contractions. I had also lost either large piece or all of my plug about 2 weeks prior. I'm thinking I was in early labor while I was working Tuesday. 

Dobby, I'm sorry she made a mistake. Yeah anemia ranges are different in pregnancy. I was around 13 on bfn but 2 days pp I was 9.8. So I'm currently anemic &#128529;

Anyways baby V is doing so well. She wakes up for feeds at every 3 hours. I haven't really woke up between feeds for diaper changes as those happen during feedings. I'm very blessed that she's found a schedule. I bought a donut cushion as I've been more sore at home. Not doing too bad though. Avoiding the stairs though, ouch!!!


----------



## wookie130

Flueky- So glad baby V is doing well! Sounds like feeds are going well, too, which makes life better in those early days. Hopefully that donut cushion helps...are you able to soak in the tub or anything for relief, or is that an infection risk?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay jez

Ugh so I'm sick. I have a student who hugs me every day and she hugged me on Monday while telling me her throat hurt r_r I didn't think to decline. She was out the next day but back Thursday. Luckily it's just aches and fatigue and sore throat, no fever. But ugh it hurts. Might start my raspberry tea today just to have something soothing


----------



## Jezika

Kitty I would like to nap in her crib, yes, but I think it would be a battle so I'm not really forcing it. I only actually just emptied it out recently (we'd been using it for storage) and started putting her here to play, just to get used to it. I'm not fussed re: overnight crib vs. cosleeping. I'd go for however she sleeps better, really. 

Dobs - I did think the same re: naps and SIDS. I guess the difference is you are able to monitor them more easily during naps since you're awake, whereas obviously at night you're asleep, so you're likely to notice on the monitor if he's gotten into some always position or pulled something over his face during a nap (not that there should be things to pull over one's face obv, but you get what I mean).

Flueks - I was thinking the same re: dolphin milk just flowing away into the sea! And... so... they have nipples? Where? How many? I realize I could just google "dolphin nipples".... Glad baby V is doing great with a schedule, but sorry you're still sore!


----------



## Jezika

Ohhh, so Tilly slept in the crib till 3:20am! Did I enjoy my sleep with all that extra space and no wriggling baby? Nope. I was awake throughout the whole thing. Then when she started moaning I brought her to bed and fed her, but I still couldn't sleep. I then got up to pee a few hours later and for some reason thought I'd check on the cat (no idea why... just felt compelled to). I spent ten minutes looking for him absolutely everywhere, and freaking out! He'd not even touched his overnight food. I wanted to wake hubby, but thought it would be weird for me to announce at 5:30am that I can't find the cat. Eventually I opened the balcony door and the cat came running in. He must've sneaked out there when hubby opened the door to look at some fire trucks at 11pm. Poor little guy. Can't believe we didn't hear him meowing. Anyway, that was more a side story about... my sixth sense...?!


----------



## gigglebox

Wook great minds think alike ;) 

About anemia, evidently i got down to 7 (and dropping) after the blood loss, however my dr said he sent a woman home once who was at 5 but refused a transfusion. The difference was she seemed ok whereas i was insanely symptomatic...so i guess people can do well at different levels...? Idk.

Jez, hope it wasn't too cold outside! And good thing the cat didn't try to get off the balcony.

Fluek your baby is doing amazing for being early! I hope she keeps up with the schedule. Lev was doing awesome but now wakes up at every wet diaper :roll: oh well, was nice while it lasted.


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez: glad Tilly is sleeping well, such a shame you're not!! Do you have a lot on your mind? Glad the cat is back in safe and sound!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm already bored of car shopping lol


----------



## gigglebox

7-8 weeks pregnant, 39ish, and today (3.5 weeks pp)

Any fun cars yet dobby? 

I just accidentally clicked on a testing thread. Is it bad that I totally miss it? That reminds me i want to test and see if hcg is out of my system. I don't want to be one of those people who have an oopsie and test but aren't sure if it's leftover hcg or a new pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







BA9497D0-1F0E-4047-A969-C79E0E4AB114.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cppeace

I believe it should be gone by now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was also under the impression that hcg should have left the system by now. If not bf, many women get their first period not long after now (how crap, lochia has only just stopped and your period starts - happened to me with Joe - not that my lochia has stopped yet..) 

Flu, yay for V doing great! Hopefully your pain eases up soon. Did you have stitches?

Can't remember what the film was called Gigs. It was about a girlband called the Sapphires during the Vietnam War. Very feel-good chick-flick type thing, not what I'd usually go for but entertaining. 

You're looking great :)

Is it bad that the idea of an oopsie is exciting? I miss pregnancy. On the plus side, we're both agreed on more babies still, but Irish twins, no thanks lol.

Hope you feel better soon Dobs.


----------



## gigglebox

Glad your on the same page M&S. hubs wants a third...I need my sleep back before I can think about it seriously. We also need to be out of debt as a new car will also need to be purchased before a third kid happens.


----------



## kittykat7210

Wow m+s how many are you thinking of having? I take my hat off to you I don't think I could raise 4 let alone want another :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think the only way we'll ever get out of debt is either by selling the business or declaring bankrupt... possibly winding everything down and selling all the stock would do it too. It's too complicated to think about so for now we soldier on while it is still possible.

We have a 7-seater and a 5-seater and two drivers so enough car to get places if needed. The 7 seater also fits a baby seat on every seat, because it's so big every seat is a full one, which is nice. The 5 seater is only good for two child seats in the back and if an adult can fit in the middle of that, they have a smaller ass than I do :haha:

Honestly, it feels not that different having three older and a baby than it did when Ella was born, maybe even easier because back then, Joe wasn't yet 3 and Nat only 16 months, so still very much a baby himself. We've only got one lot of nappies to worry about, Ella just night-trained the other week with immaculate timing. There's plenty of activity to keep Isaac entertained, and they dote on him. Nat goes to school this year and Ella next year, and I can't see more school uniforms being any more difficult to organise than one is. They all dress themselves, toilet themselves, can feed themselves as long as there's a step at the fridge and food on the bottom shelf :haha: 

We'll add another in fairly quick succession then see how it goes from there (pretty much what we've said all along - start with one and see how we go lol) If it's another boy, there might be a third in the batch :haha: Realistically, I have another 10 or so years of fertility left - so who knows! I guess circumstances and health will dictate - that last pregnancy was harder than the others, although possibly because I was in worse condition to start with. Not hard enough to put me off lol. I said as much on the operating table during the c-section!!


----------



## gigglebox

wow, well done Ella! And with a new baby in the house/adjustment too! Very impressive.

Finally got announcement photos done today! Took me long enough. Well, I did some already but I didn't like them. These turned out much better. Thought I'd share :) I did add all his birth states to the photo where he's clothed and that's the one I'll send out as his announcement. The hat photo is just one I did for a trend I have with the babies -- Des took a hat photo, but his was an owl. I got a print done and hung it in a shadow box with the hat; will do the same with this one and get a new animal for each subsequent child :thumbup: you know, should there be others...

He was so good for photos. Much better than Des was when he was his age! Though now Des is a little camera ham :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Levin2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 14









fox hat.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Cppeace

such a cutie!


----------



## Michellebelle

Those photos are adorable, Gigs!


----------



## DobbyForever

All about me before I play catch up. 5 hours, 4 dealerships. Compared used and new Rav 4, CRV, CX-5, and Escape. But the escape wins hands down. Has the cargo space and features I'm looking for, the engine power/fuel economy SO is looking for, and the lowest price BRAND NEW of all the cars we saw used or new. So now just pitting two dealerships against each other. The first said 19.7, second was 19.4, so trying to get the first to come down even more. So glad I had SO. My family and I would have gotten reemed. Best part was both dealers are offering me a low apr and nothing down because of my credit score, so the $3,300 check I was going to use on a down payment will now be used to pay off my credit card!!!

K off to try to read


----------



## DobbyForever

So I already forgot. Lol

Gigs loooove the photos especially the little fox hat! Look at him posing! Cute!

MS agreed that's good that you and hubs are on the same page. Can't wait hehe but I guess I have to

Gigs it's not weird. Glad hubs is staying on the third train


----------



## Jezika

Waaaay too cute Gigs, seriously! What a looker!

Dobs great work re: car and being able to pay credit card off.

M+S you're a hero! I love that you don't have a ceiling for number of kids. Could you imagine having, like, ten?


----------



## DobbyForever

My grandmother and grandfather on my mom's side are each one of ten. Family gatherings in Thailand are lit lol

Also jez sorry to hear you were having trouble sleeping :(. Misery loves company I cannot sleep lately from being uncomfortable and now this sore throat T-T


----------



## Cppeace

my momis one of 7 kids my dad is one of 6. My mom would have had more if they could have had more income. I always wanted either 2 or 4 but it's to late for 4 and soon to be too late for any.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww gigs he's adorable!!! Such a little cutie!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

He's so cute Gigs. Love that hat.

Yay for car Dobs. Bonus on needing no deposit!

It's funny Jez, it's so easy to imagine sleeping amazing if only such and such would happen - baby not in bed, baby sleeping through, baby being away overnight - but then when it actually does, unless you're utterly exhausted and pass out, you end up lying awake and worrying about why they haven't woken up instead. 

My DH is the youngest of seven - there is 11 years I think between him and his oldest sister, so his mum had them all before her 30th birthday and with at least one miscarriage inbetween too. She's one of six (all girls!) and DH's dad is one of 13! (one set of twins) - DH has so many first cousins he can't count or name them all. Clan gatherings are rather epic. It's normal round here though for that generation - good Catholic girls were told they'd go to hell if they used contraception, so lots of babies close together was just standard.

DH grew up in a three bedroom house with one bathroom. Can you imagine nine people, four of whom are teenage girls, sharing one bathroom! :haha: 

I can see 10 babies - I doubt we'd get to that many (honestly I'm picturing 6-7) because to have another six would require a baby a year til I'm 40, and I don't think we'd have the energy :haha: I like sleep too much. Also we only have four bedrooms, and one of them is small, so unless we set up dormitories (doable lol - multiple sets of bunk beds would fit in the two biggest rooms, we can move into one of the smaller ones) we might be struggling for space. I guess you also need money for it :haha: I reckon if necessary I could budget on a shoe-string but the mortgage needs paid (and the government doesn't pay that, unlike if we were renting and not employed) and they'll need school uniforms and shoes at the very least.

Anyway. Worry about that later, if it gets to it :haha: Hopefully the business keeps going and I make a success of my new hobby (online share dealing lol) so money stops being a worry.


----------



## M&S+Bump

This photo shows the scale of just DH's family - it's Ma, Pa, six out of seven children (oldest sis is taking the photo) their SO's if applicable, and grandchildren, and one great-grandchild. A few of the older grandchildren didn't attend.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9591.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

It's reminiscent of my mom's side of the family--7 kids, 11 cousins. She also grew up in a house with one bathroom. I can't imagine. Oddly enough she ended up with my father, an only child (and part of the reason i wanted at least two kids :haha: )

So true what you said; actually i was just warning my SIL and friend that the first time you wake up before the kid is very scary and alarming! 

I've found I'm much more relaxed this time about baby's sleeping. In fact there have been a couple times where he's in the cosleeper and I fall asleep before he does. That NEVER happened with DS1. If he was awake, I was awake with him and watching him. This time I'm like, ok you're awake but content laying there? Cool, I'mma catch some z's.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I only have the one brother. That's partly why I wanted more, and why I'd really like another girl, so Ella can have a sister. It's just me, my bro and my dad in my immediate family. 

I've also definitely noticed each time is more relaxed! I don't even try and keep track of how long, how often, etc - he sleeps when he sleeps and eats when he eats.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, what an adorable little boy!!

Jez, yay for Tilly sleeping in her own bed, honestly I wouldn't have slept very well either without the baby I'm bed with me... Haha

We now have to lower Logan's crib to the lower setting as he is able to stand up/pull himself up. So if he wants to fight us on taking a nap in his bed, he'll just hang himself over the railing by the armpits and cry...


----------



## gigglebox

O_O oh that sounds like torture! They're so stupid too, will sacrifice their naps to be in a super uncomfortable position like that and piss themselves off, or get themselves into a situation where they're excessively tired and pissed off...then do it again the next day :haha:

And hopefully me calling babies stupid doesn't upset anyone.


----------



## DobbyForever

I used to say teaching my students was a lot like training puppies. Yeah that didn't go over well with a lot of people :rofl:

I'm so effing miserable I'm still sick and now so is sick as well. I feel like I'm running a fever but my temp is only 98.4. Ughhh and report cards are due in 2 days...


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I catch myself so often talking to Logan as if he was our dog "sit" and "come here Logan"...17 years of dog training experience kicking in....

Gigs: that sounds like Logan, what did you do??


----------



## gigglebox

Well Des' thing was he refused naps early on. And if he didn't nap, he was an absolute nightmare in the evenings far before bedtime. There really wasn't anything I could do. I just left him in his room and if he didn't nap I just had to deal with it. Eventually nap time turned into quiet time (he just had to hang out quietly in his room for an hour) then nothing. He was pretty much done with naps by 3. 

And lol I definitely called Des the other day by doing the kissy sound you use with dogs and the sweet "come here!" Command hahahha -- i was at the doctors and quickly said "I don't know why I just called you like a dog" and a bunch of listeners in the lobby laughed.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Where is everyone today? :haha:

I attempted to remove my own stitch from the incision because it was irritated and should have already been taken out before now. Did not go well, oops.

Had crappy night again. Elisabeth had her last set of vaccinations today and was unwell and very tearful all day as a result, and it poured with rain all day. Today was tough. I'm looking forward to Friday when the kids go to my SILs for their overnight, and my DH is away with his youth group to a camp. It'll just be me and chubba chops all day and night. I plan to sit and eat junk and watch films with a baby clamped to my boob, and then we'll have the whole bed to starfish in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dying from this cold and bitchy coworker


----------



## Flueky88

Omg gigs he's solo cute and I live the hat!!

Dobby sorry you are sick :( 

Jez how is Tilly doing?

Kitty are you feeling better?

M&S ouch on trying to remove your staple. Is your follow up soon so mw can remove?

Pacific, babies are pretty stubborn sometimes. 
So I had quickly scanned over and I'm drawing a blank on the rest.

We are doing pretty good. The soreness is much better. I think the stairs and increased activity once home increased it. My stitches still hurt sometimes but my donut cushion helps tremendously. Baby V is slowly weaning off formula. She still isn't too happy with breastfeeding so I pump and serve :rofl: the pediatrician recommended trying a nipple shield as I feel like she gets frustrated having to work so hard for her meal. I hope it helps but if not I'm fine with pumping and bottlefeeding my milk. 

Anyone else suffer from pp edema/swelling. I pretty much always wore compression socks to prevent while I was pregnant. I had DH help me put a pair on today and it's helped loads. Anyways, hope everyone is well or gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's just a single normal stitch Flu, not staples this time. The rest of them are internal and dissolve but for some reason there's this one at the end that is on the outside and needs to be removed. Well, needed to be removed. I cut it, yanked it hard enough to pucker the skin without the other end moving in the slightest and gave it up as a bad job. It's trimmed enough now that the skin can heal over it and won't be irritated any more.

I have the doctors for my six week appointment in a couple weeks so I'll get her to check it then unless it's still bothering me in the meantime. Trying to get to an appointment is a pain in the ass right now, since it involves getting up, getting dressed and getting someone to drive me.

hopefully she'll get the hang of the boob soon :) Ella had some difficulties since she was so little and I tend towards over-supply and fast let-down in the early days, but once she got a bit bigger it was easier. Zac seems to have no such issue - the child is a power feeder and hoovers it in in about 5 minutes flat lol.

Hope you feel better soon Dobs.


----------



## pacificlove

Interesting to hear you have outside stitches.. on mine everything was done from the inside!

As for sleep, hubby is getting a little bit of missing skin contact from his wife during sleep, aka Logan may have to move into his own bed soon :( so far I was thinking "suck it up, you are only home 2 nights a week" but he's switching jobs which brings him home every night!! ( Insert big woohoo here!) 
So maybe while we have to dismantle the crib to lower it, we'll move it into our bedroom?


----------



## shaescott

I think I forgot to say, Gigs, Levin is so precious, he's perfect <3

Sorry I've not been talking as much as usual. It's just been busy here. Dealing with college forms and work and bleh. I'm not sick though, so it could be worse lol. I've been reading, just haven't responded much the past day or two.


----------



## gigglebox

PL we have the cosleeper beside the bed and that works well for us. I'll transition him to naps in his crib in his room, then when he either sttn or can no longer fit in the cosleeper he'll go into his bedroom at night, too.

I haven't breastfed in two days, due to bruised nips, but we're back at it today and Lev had no problems after just being on bottles. He still latches, however he is still falling asleep on the boob :roll: really annoying because when i take him off to put him tonbed he wakes up and is pissed off lol

M&S, that sounds glorious. I may have to send Des off to grandma's for a weekend and do the same...pizza, chocolate, actually taking naps when baby's napping...movies with curse words...ahhh, that sounds great.

Dobs sorry you're still under the weather :( what did your coworker do?

Flu, i had really bad swelling. My legs were blown up, looked like i was morbindly obese from the waist down and i had massive trouble moving around. Walking hurt because my feet were so swollen, and it was hard to put my legs up on the couch or bed simple because they were sonswollen they were excessively heavy. It was about a week before the swelling started to notcibly go down, and within two weeks it was pretty much gone.

Have you looked into the sitz bath stuff for the discomfort? I hear it's nice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yesterday she undermined my authority with my own student

Today she tried to get me sent home

Needless to say I told her professionally to stay the f* out of my business or we will have a sit down with the principal


----------



## Jezika

Sitz baths FTW. They ended up being like my mini spa time, except Tilly invariably cried within minutes of me sitting down on it. It's like she knew.

Flueks she's doing well thanks. Good luck with the BFing. Glad you have formula on hand if necessary.

Dobs sorry about nasty coworker. How did she try to get you sent home? And hope you're feeling better. 

M+S wow so brave re: the stitches. And your you+Isaac time sounds great.

Gigs - Shame Boobers is still falling asleep at the boob. Have you tried switching boobs frequently so hes woken up regularly, or would be just fall back asleep almost immediately. At least you know what to do when you want to catch a break and get him to nap. Tilly naps best when nursing while side-lying, so in some ways it's a good excuse for me to just relax and not do much. But I don't have another kid so obv that's easy.

In other news our renos are getting pretty stressful. All sorts of complicarions, obstacles and expenses. It's gonna be a very stressful next few weeks as we pack and move into a place that won't even have a kitchen by that point.


----------



## DobbyForever

We're on a committee together and I was supposed to make announcements, but my throats just was on fire all night. So I told her I can't announce. Then she goes you should be at home, and I was like meh I need the sick day and it's an easy teaching day. So she kept saying how she would take my class and I kept telling her I was fine. So she goes behind my back to the vp and p to send me home. My principal was like obviously she can go home if SHE wants. Then my coworker tried to push it again and I was like stfu there's like six other teachers who are more sick than I am. Stfu you can't do what I do. Anyway just annoying.

And yesterday I sent a kid to homework detention for not turning in a project to her other teacher. She tried to weasel her way out because there was a party, and I said how is it fair for me to excuse her to go to a party and send three other kids? Plus the party had been planned for weeks, and it was a long term assignment. She should have turned it in on time knowing how he detention works. So she puppy dog eyes my coworker who excuses her to the party behind my back without consulting me. And then when I caught the kid in the act she bolted so fast and left the kid out to dry. She legit ran away because she knew she crossed a line.

She's just being a bitch because the other day she tried to get her grade level switched and the principal told of her no so she went behind my back and lied to the principal about me wanting to switch grade levels and I found out because I overheard her gossiping. So I marched into my principal's office to set the record straight and her smug ass was pouring all day because "I was so sure she would switch D but she told me today it's not happening and rage rage rage".


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S you're a much braver woman than I am! I wouldn't dare remove my own stitch :rofl: sorry you've had a crappy night though, hopefully no more vaccines will mean it gets better for you. I feel you on the starfish thing though! I've moved downstairs onto the sofa because I'm struggling to sleep, and because of all my tossing and turning it was keeping hubs awake. So it's demotion to the sofa for me :haha: 

Dobby I'm sorry you're feeling crap :( I hate illness during pregnancy! But the coworker is completely out of order!! You know your own limits and don't need someone to set them for you!!

Flueks I'm glad you are doing well, swelling sounds bad though!! Hats off to you for trying to pump and feed, sounds like a lot of work!! 

As for me, cramping is gone, but Evie is moving more softly meaning I'm not feeling her as much during the day, she is still moving as often (when I do my kick counts at the end of each day) but they are much harder to feel, do you think I need to ring up? (I don't want to annoy them) fanny daggers are getting worse, and I also get a sort of stabbing pain on my right lower abdomen/upper pelvis every so often. I don't really understand what's going on, I've never been here before and despite the fact I have zero stretch marks, no varicose veins, no haemorrhoids, no constipation, no heartburn, I can still sneeze and cough with no problems (something a lot of my group is struggling with) and such minimal swelling, it's taking a lot out of me, my belly is heavy and uncomfortable and she's got to triple in weight yet! I think the fear of the unknown is taking over a bit and I'm starting to panic!!


----------



## wookie130

M&S-The stitch!!! Eeek! Enjoy Friday night...if only I had someplace decent to take the kids for overnights. The in-laws are an option, but my kids rule the roost over there, eat too much sugar, and they won't sleep. Grandma & grandpa won't say no to my children, and once they're home, I'm left to try to straighten them back out. It's frustrating. They're at an age where they simply can't keep up with a 4 and 2 year-old anyway, although they won't admit it...I learned the hard way when they watched Hannah the day after her 1st birthday, and someone left the basement door open, and she tumbled down the whole flight, which was open on one side. Thankfully, she was fine, but they didn't bother calling me, or even letting me know what happened. I ended up taking her to urgent care for an exam the minute they told me, and honestly, it's the reason why I can't trust them as babysitters anymore. I love them, but they need to stick to pets.

Dobby- That sucks you're sick!!! And your co-worker- ugh. 

Jez- Sounds like some yummy take-out food is in your future! Just trying to find the silver lining here. Lol

Gigs- My daughter is finally drooping her naps at 4. She still needs the naps, but the struggle is real.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- I'm sure all is well, but perhaps you should go get checked for peace of mind.


----------



## DobbyForever

I pretty much second what kit said. MS you're a badass and I love it. Fluek you just keep trucking love. 

Kit I noticed the same re movements. He's still moving but much harder to see/feel. Was planning to ask my doc about it tomorrow. And I agree when it doubt just ask your doctor :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Always ask the doc...but sounds to me like maybe she flipped positions on you. Dobs, your little dude is probably running out of room in there. 

I haven't attempted repeated boob switching to keep Boobers awake but he starts passing out within 3 minutes usually. 

Jez soooomich reno empathy. Ours went horribly wrong, we almost sued, and we have a wonky kitchen as a result. It looks ok at a glance but it's messed up. The ass hat contractor was terrible, he said he could do the job in 2-3 weeks so we delayed moving by a month so it could be finished without any of our stuff in the house. Well we ended up moving in with no kitchen. It was gutted. He got the cabinets in a couple weeks later but they weren't level...i could go in but you get it. We fired him a month or so after we moved in.


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't think she's flipped, maybe back to front but shes definitely still head down as her feet are still up top when she does kick, but maybe she's facing backwards now rather than frontwards!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Flipping to face the back would explain more gentle movement. As long as their movements don't reduce, it should all be good - take it as a rest before they're big enough to kick lumps out of you.

Kit, unfortunately the heaviness and discomfort doesn't really get any better - you look in the mirror and think, I can't possibly get any bigger or I'll burst - and then you get bigger. 

Building work sucks. Builders suck. My heartfelt condolences Jez :( Hopefully it'll be worth it in the end.

Dobs, what a b***h your co-worker is, really. Who does that?!

Wooks, yeh, I'm very lucky with the amount of helpful family around. My dad is good for spoiling them, but he said he would not have any overnight until they could talk and ask for what they wanted, then he had Joe twice I think, and that's been it. My sisters in law make up for it. 

That's so scary about Hannah falling and them not even telling you! :O

Thanks everyone re: stitch :haha: It's healed overnight from an open wound to as if nothing was there at all, and stopped itching, so I definitely did the right thing cutting it off. 

I pierced my own nipples back in the day so taking out one little stitch didn't seem like a big deal. I just wish it had actually come out properly!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs wow that coworker sounds like she's right out of a high school drama. Ugh. 

I got my schedule for college for the first semester and I have 8 AM psychology on tuesdays and Thursdays. What god did I offend... at least its psych and not something boring. But still, I don't want to be up that early. No classes Friday though, and none til 1 pm Monday and 2:30 pm Wednesday. Could be worse.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and I forgot, this arrived in the mail



Sorry it's sideways lol, idky it is


----------



## Cppeace

got a positive opk today.
No time to catch up right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS yes lol just yes. I seriously think that about being so huge how can I get bigger oh guess I can every week lol. It used to make me cry but I'm over it now. Glad it all worked out with the stitch.

Shae that's a nice weekend break. I couldn't do 8am. I literally never went to any of my 8am classes :rofl: then again I didn't go to most classes nor did the assigned reading. I logged in 5k hours of video gaming during my three years at ucla. It's a miracle I got a degree haha

Jez sorry the renos are turning nightmarish :(

Peace hope you're too busy cuz you're getting it on

Wookie yeah I'd be livid. Like at least tell me! Smh lol but yeah that's the only reason I like corporate daycare. Liability is higher than just some stranger in my house. Idk 

Sore throat is gone but now it's up in my head. Meh. Almost done with report cards


----------



## shaescott

Dobs luckily it's only for one semester, second semester I get to make my schedule, and you can bet I'll be doing that as soon as it's open to do so, so that I get the best class times. 

CP yay for positive opk!


----------



## Cppeace

ha ha, Dobs. I wish. I'm just busy with work today. Been having odd ovulation pain from both ovaries so hmmm.
Back to work I go.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man Shae I do not miss hitting the refresh button waiting from my enrollment slot to open up to try and get the class, teacher, and time I wanted lol

Don't forget to work that d later!!! Lol sorry not sorry for being vulgar ;). Hopefully done with work soon

I'm so close to being done with my report cards just gotta copy and paste your f*ing kid stopped turning in their assignments all trimester so don't blame me they are failing now on like half the class' reports haha jk I phrased it more professionally


----------



## DobbyForever

Done! Buaha now tomorrow I just have to print them and attach my benchmark scores sheet and turn them in :). Aaaand then figure out how to keep these kids entertained for 6 more days lol


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Maybe in the morn but insem yesterday (then family visited and stayed the night and most of today) and he is currently at work(works overnight) lol the one yesterday should have me covered though. I actually laid upside down doing that insem


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it should I'd get it in the morning though just cover your vases. Fxed gravity worked its magic!


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post.
Wtf, my bleeeding has picked up and I'm getting cramps today like I'm on my period :growlmad: really hoping this isn't actually a period. I will rage quit my uterus. 

In positive news, Boobers has finally gained enough weight to exceed his birth weight! He's now 9lbs 11oz.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I wish there could be a "keeping it real" version of report cards that sound just like what you said. Glad you're almost done, in any case.

Gigs your kitchen experience really does sound like a nightmare. This kind of shit is already expensive without other things being wrong. This contractor is a friend of the family and my mum is convinced he will ultimately undercharge us, but there's just so much more unexpected work that needs doing, it's scary. A home inspection would've probably revealed all this, but the housing market is so competitive here that NO one puts ANY conditions in their offers, otherwise the seller will just laugh in your face and go with another offer. Everything in the place is gutted now. Like, everything. So even if it costs us our life savings and more, we have no choice but to pay for it.

Wooks I can't believe they didn't tell you she fell down the stairs. I'd be maaaaad that it happened in the first place, and even more livid that they didn't tell me.

Shae I want to see your fiancé's sperm under the microscope please! Not a request I thought I'd make to a person over the internet, but hey, life is full of surprises. And the 8am classes would be a killer. Are your residences at least on campus? I think I onto ever had one 8am class in undergrad and MA, but plenty of 9am classes, which were hellish enough. In fact, I believe January next year will be the first term over the 7+ years that I've been at university that I don't have a morning class. And thank all the gods, because I'd be in trouble if I had a 9am class and a baby who doesn't go to bed till 11pm to somehow sort out. Oh, and I hope your self-selected schedule looks better. Be sure to check the profs out of RateMyProfessor to pick the best ones.

CP hope you manage to do the deed in this magical window.

Can't remember anything else. And of course the one time Tilly and I got to bed early (but still objectively late), DH is up late watching loud TV, and I can't even get out of bed to tell him to shush (Tilly surgically attached to nipple).


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg this basketball is lit. One missed basket and now we're up 3 points with 13 seconds and then they fouled curry :rofl: gg


----------



## DobbyForever

I second Jez btw curious minds lol like on the one hand I really don't but on the other for science lol

Booo jez can you text him lol that's what I do I'm lazy

Gigs yay!!! Glad boobers is growing


----------



## Jezika

Weird double post and not read previous messages yet. Nothing to see here...


----------



## DobbyForever

It's ok jez I posted this on someone's thread by accident lol

Oh and needless to say work threw my joint baby shower today (there is another lady due early July) and guess who neither got me a gift nor showed up lol. I will say I was shocked at how many people got gifts considering I'm new. Lots of cute things and books :). Leave it to teachers to buy books hehe


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I did in fact text him, and for once he has his phone on him.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol yes! Glad it worked out


----------



## wookie130

Dobby...your ticker. What the hell is a Chupa Chups lollipop?


----------



## kittykat7210

wookie130 said:


> Dobby...your ticker. What the hell is a Chupa Chups lollipop?

A chupa chubs lolly is just a lollipop, they do them in like cola flavour, strawberry and cream etc, however you can also buy massive ones, they are over a foot long but the top is plastic and contains loads of normal sized lollipops in different flavours!! They were a massive thing when I was growing up!!


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: wook I thought the same thing.


----------



## gigglebox

OMG THE SLEEP DEPRIVATION RAGE IS REAL. I'm going to punch a hole through the wall.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit are you serious, i never knew they were full of more lollies, just thought it was massive and always wondered who would want that


----------



## shaescott

A few years ago in high school my Spanish teacher went to Spain over break and brought us back chupa chups and I was absent the day he handed them out and he didn't have any left when I got there the next day. I was very sad. 

Dobby sorry your kids aren't doing their work. Tbh I did that sometimes in school though. It annoyed the crap out of my poor teachers. I'm glad you got lots of gifts! I want lots of books for my kids but I want to read to them ASAP and hopefully I'll be able to mostly use books that were mine. I'll have to see what we still have. As a kid I loved doctor Seuss and the if you give a mouse a cookie series. 

Jez I was gonna suggest texting him too lol. Ah how times have changed. I'll definitely be checking the professor reviews btw, thanks. 

I'm waiting to receive the slides in the mail. I don't have any. That will probably be 2-3 weeks sadly. I'm too cheap to pay extra for fast shipping lol. I also need to make sure the microscope is compatible with my laptop cuz it says windows 8 and I have windows 10. I mentioned to SO about it and he was like on one hand you're crazy and on the other hand I'm kinda interested, that sounds really cool. So it seems I won't get much of a fight for a sample. It might affect it a little but I may just BD with him and take some of the stuff that's left on his thingamabob, and if there isn't any I'll immediately take some from my vajayjay. Cuz I'm lazy and don't want him to have to just go solo for a sample, that would suuuuck.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit are you serious, i never knew they were full of more lollies, just thought it was massive and always wondered who would want that

This is what they look like open;

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsid0k7dnh.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, I've been living a lie.

Shae, lol thingamabob. I'm kind of excited to see slide pics...also are you totally over that mystery illness you had?

Soooo tired and teary. My mom is still visiting; she took DS to preschool an hour ago, i was looking forward to handling baby off to her to catch some extra zzzzzz. Unfortunately she isn't back yet :cry: now I'm left wondering how the hell i'm going to be able to deal with everything once she goes back home. Hubs started a new job that starts earlier and he's been staying late to make more money.

Meanwhile I discovered my HORRIBLE INSURANCE erroneously cancelled my healthcare. They had accidentally had me on two plans at the start of the year, one with only me on it and one with me and DS one. I told them to cancel the one that was only me&#8230; Turns out they canceled both on 4/28 (mind you i wrote to them in January) and all my claims have been denied. Somehow they're still taking monthly payments from my account though. I hate them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh gigs since he is in formula any way to convince hubs to give you a night off one day? Take an ambien and zZz?

Shae I honestly don't care. They all did so well last tri they stopped working and just expected the same grades. Life lesson. I still have two kids with 4.0s, 6 more in gold honor roll, and 7 on silver. I do have two with less than a c average but they've been like that all year. One's mom just thinks school is stupid and one I'm pretty sure has a learning disability and the district never sent someone to observe him! Ugh one more week.

Will finish later I should probably get up and go to work lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Whaaat? The giant chupa chups are just holders for little ones?! (not really sure what I thought they were, since I guess logically one giant lollipop doesn't make sense either, how messy)

I think we're twinning, Gigs. I too have period cramps - hoping it's just that the womb is now having to work hard to shed the last bits of pp bleeding and then it'll stop. I for sure have not ovulated. Also the sleep torture is real. Even bringing him into bed didn't help last night and I ended up downstairs at 5.30am, counting minutes til DH got up and took him on the school run. On the plus side, I got some work done - not sure it's so useful though because I can't remember what I looked at!

Think there's a growth spurt going on - my boobs are constantly sore and leaking again when it had calmed right down this past week.

At least it is election day today so tonight will be the one night I don't mind being sleepless, since I intend to stay up to watch results coming in anyway. 

Wtf with the insurance?! At least they can't claim you haven't been paying it, so should get one setbof premiums refunded and the claims sorted out, since you can prove it's their fault.. right?


----------



## gigglebox

Well turns out they started a new policy, cancelled the old one, but never informed me my ID number had changed and never sent updated cards or policy numbers, so my claims were being submitted to the old policy and no one at the insurance company bothered to let me know. So now I'm waiting for new cards and will have to run around giving updated copies to evryone i've interacted with this year in the medical world to ensure things are being submitted under the proper id number :roll: thanks Anthem. At least the woman I spoke with today was actually pleasant and helpful. That is so rare with them, and trust me, i've had to call them several times over the past couple years. I'd switch companies but unfortunately they are the most cost effective (which isn't saying much as it's still costing an arm and a leg). 

Yuck MS, sorry you're going through the same. I had that thought too, maybe just cramping from shrinking uterus. Hopefully. I'm really quite ready for this bleeding to stop so I can jump hubby. And also so I don't have to keep wearing pads.

Cpp, nice lines :thumbup: i miss seeing lines. Actually I'm gonna go pee on my last test right now :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely not pregnant via immaculate conception :haha: 

Funny how even though I have no desire at all to be pregnant any time soon, nor is it even possible, I was still kind of rooting for that second line to show :rofl:

I also started getting the nervous butterflies watching the test develop! I guess I am conditioned lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1418.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

lol gigs

unfortunately I got a positive opk followed by 2 negatives and no temp rise so no ovulation yet. did another insem today.


----------



## gigglebox

Your other signs look good though, maybe ov tomorrow? Or later today? That would fit the 24-36 hour window after a positive...


----------



## Cppeace

we shall see. todays 1st opk was almost positive. darker than yesterdays negatives. on and off ovulation pains from both side. we shall see. i've never had a short less than 12 hour surge before. so i'm thinking more defective over sensitive opk. we shall see


----------



## M&S+Bump

Child won't take a dummy, preferring to suck his own bottom lip instead. I think he must have done it in the womb, he's been doing it since day 1. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9603.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cppeace

Cute :)


----------



## shaescott

Haha what a funny face! He looks so annoyed to be awake :haha: so cute!

I am over the mystery illness, I forget who asked. EXCEPT I'm still coughing up mucus 1-4 times a day. Very odd. Other than that, I'm fine. 

Gigs that insurance thing sounds awful!


----------



## M&S+Bump

He's fast asleep Shae. Sleeps with one or both eyes slightly open most of the time, just like his daddy. All my kiddos do it, and DH always has one eye half open while sleeping. Creeps me out when they roll them back and you can only see the white, but other than that I'm used to it now! :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Ewwww I call it "Storm eyes", like the xmen chick whose eyes turn white when she uses her power. Lev does it when he sleeps...it's creepy.

Also, he is adorbs <3

Shae i once had this upper respiratory illness for a few days, got better and felt fine but i was coughing up junk for a couple minths after. What made me sick was an abundance of sexondhand smoke though (was stuck in a hotel room with smoker friends hanging out for hours after a wedding). Hope yours doesn't last that long!


----------



## shaescott

Oh that's odd that he's asleep lol

Bad news girls about the microscope, girls. It requires a CD drive, which I do not have. I tried using my sisters, but hers is vertical and it's a mini cd so it doesn't stay, it just falls when I try to put it in :( it's very frustrating. Guess I'll have to wait til I either get access to a microscope or til I feel like shelling out more money for a non-digital one. I might look on letgo. I think one guy had one for like $30 rather than the $70+ to get one new online.

ETA: oh and gigs I haven't been around secondhand smoke but I hope it goes away too. It sucks that that happened to you.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Could you not get a portable disc drive, Shae? They're old technology, must be cheap by now.

Election results are being declared, and so far we have 30 or so with results (out of 650 so nothing to remark on yet) and only one in Scotland - and only one has changed hands so far. The only Scottish one, yep, you guessed it, my home one - which has changed from the nationalists (my choice) to a UK unionist party. Imma rage quit and go to bed. :hissy:


----------



## shaescott

M&S sadly it also says it's not compatible with windows 10. Sigh. 

I went on letgo and there was one for $15 and I messaged the guy and he was like "oh sorry I found out it was actually worth $200 so it's $100 now." Uggggh


----------



## shaescott

I got the guy to go down to $85. Sigh. I told him to check the max zoom when he gets the chance because I need 1000x or higher, and that I'll let him know tomorrow cuz it's too late to go pick it up today.


----------



## Jezika

Ah shae you should've been like "oh I need 2000 x zoom" (or whatever else is plausible that's higher, as long as he's unlikely to have one that strong) and then when he says it's lower, act disappointed and lowball him. 

Gigs your mention of "sexonhand smoke" must have been a Freudian slip.

I picked out our countertops today. It was fun. Expensive fun, but fun nonetheless. Also, some perv tried to film our fitness class in the park. Several of the mums shouted at him (it's a class for mums). Hubby is glued to UK elections, my favourite part of which was the following kind of the thing, which really does speak to the rich tapestry of democracy...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8258.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_8259.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Attack of the Walmart ad is back for me


----------



## kittykat7210

Grr government is super annoying. All I care about is the NHS because without it we can't afford hubbies medication. I'm scared for the future of this country, most of its residents look like they have gone mad :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw will catch up tomorrow miscommunication and missed my gyn appointment then took 3+ hours to get home and have to waste my Saturday going and it's the one weekend my family isn't even home r_r


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think a hung parliament is the best result we could have hoped for right now - and a spectacular own goal for the prime minister, so hopefully she will be resigning today. I'm sad that the SNP lost so many seats, but the Tories losing their majority is worth it. A Labour/SNP coalition would have been ideal but looks like they didn't get enough for that.

They thought they could take people for granted and sail through this and the people said no.

We're in for an interesting few days, that's for sure.


----------



## shaescott

M&S while I don't want to get too much into politics, I'll say this: when you said you favored to nationalist party my first thought was American and French type nationalism and I was like "that doesn't sound like M&S at all" so I looked it up and nope it just means you want Scotland to be its own country separate from the U.K. Reading the Wikipedia page section on policies, it sounds very much like you (and me). Nationalism here is more like taking patriotism and putting it on steroids. It's more like "America is the greatest country ever no matter what and we dont owe help to any other country, we are amazing and should focus on ourselves" kind of thing. It's a very conservative viewpoint. I wouldn't say it's wrong, as everyone has the right to their opinion on it and that's fine, I just personally disagree with it. Patriotism here is more like "I love my country and want to help further it to be the best it can be". Fx'd nobody tries to fight me on this because I really don't want to argue.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, Scottish nationalists believe in independence for Scotland as a country of its own - it IS a country of its own, as is England, Wales and NI/Ireland, hence the name 'United Kingdom' - but England being by far the largest gets to have the most say, and if you look at political attitudes north and south of the border, they're actually quite different and have been for a long time. 

As a party, they're left wing, socialist, pro-EU, pro-immigration etc - kind of 'we love Scotland' and want everyone else to get a chance to love it too type idea.

I think it might be the only nationalist party that has people in other countries (England) wanting to vote for it :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

As for patriotism, I don't think it's a bad thing - you can love your own country without it meaning you think negatively about others. It's a good thing to like the place you live :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg "sexonhand" hhahahahahah I didn't see that

So annoyed, disney ad is back this forcing me into mobile view which i hate :growlmad:

Boobers will not ball back asleep in his bed, only on my boob and i'm tired and enraged and scared for solo time with both boys :( 

I fucking HATE newborn sleepless nights. I get ao possy with lack of sleep. THIS is exactly why I didn't want another baby...I'm trying to br thankful for all the other nights that haven't been so bad but it's hard to do that at 3am when you've been up for over 2 hours. 

Blaaahhhhbbbb


----------



## gigglebox

...is that elmo?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm there with you Gigs. Went to bed at 3am, back up at 5am - the only time in the last 24 hours this kid has slept more than an hour in one go was yesterday afternoon...

When does this get better, again? :sleep:


----------



## gigglebox

No idea but it's killer. We're still up. I can't wait for him wo wake up for a feed and diaper change then fall back asleep. Waking up and staying awake for 3+ hours is going to keep me in crazy short fuse territory, then everyone suffers :(

Newborn motivationals:
"The baby can't stay awake forever."
"This stage won't last forever."


----------



## M&S+Bump

Indeed. It won't last forever. Fingers crossed for a better night tonight.

Prime minister has no intention of resigning apparently. The woman is a lunatic :wacko:


----------



## wookie130

Praying for your desired election outcome, UK ladies!

Gigs- No, it won't last, and it WILL get better...but I seriously do feel for you in the meantime. Is there any hope of you being able to enlist the help of someone for a few hours so that you can sleep? Family, a babysitter, a friend? Oscar was a horrible sleeper until he was around 9 months old...it was torturous. In any case, try to find a way to get some sleep, even if that means hired help. That kind of chronic fatigue isn't good for you, or for your family.

Shae- I know nothing about microscopes, or computer compatability stuff...sorry! I hope you get it figured out.

Dobby- I've kept my laptop in mobile view ever since the last Disney attack ad. That is one of the most frustrating things about this site...the ads are horrendous. It's about as bad as it gets. I hate mobile view too, but I hate the ads even worse.


----------



## gigglebox

My mom has been here since monday, but she's leaving today. She was supposed to leave yesterday but sleep was so bad the night before last she stayed so i could nap yesterday. I can't ask her to do that again, she has to go home (2 hours away).

Dobs I may do your suggestion however, of enlisting hubs for night duty...however he sleeps through Lev's crying and falls asleep holding him and can get more frustrated than me when tired...

Ok maybe I'll just suck it up. Maybe he can watch him during daytime hours on Saturday so I can get in a nap.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hearing you girls struggle does make me worry how I will survive the newborn stage! I have no family close by, Lewis will have to go back to work as soon as baby is born, we will be trying to move at the same time, to a place where we will have no flooring, therefore in the 2-4 weeks between completion and moving in we will have to get and fit flooring, buy a washing machine and refrigerator and be nurturing to a newborn XD

We have been approved for the new mortgage subject to valuation. We basically have the house we just need the rest of the transaction to go smoothly. 

Life is stressful, and the government situation isn't helping I don't think. 

How do you guys do it :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

Kit I too am alone so just wanted to weigh in for you! My family is all a 7 hour flight away and I don't really have friends here (temporary move while hubby finished his engineering degree but seems like we will be staying) you'll manage although it's exhausting, you pick and chose what gets done and what doesn't, some days are better then others. My hubby had just started work the week before Poppy was born so he too had to return to work right after. I ended up with pre eclampsia post delivery and this rare auto immune disease, excuse my spelling but pempigoid gestastionis? Or something and on steriods for the next three months, anyway this developed into a rant lol but the point is you will survive and every week gets a bit easier. It's frustrating at times but every time you look at your sweet baby it'll be worth it (okay most times. Lol) 

Hope everyone else is well! M&S and Gigs I totally feel you girls


----------



## FutureMrs

And some baby spam for you all!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3087.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you future! I know there are many people in worse situations than I am, I really just think that panic is setting in. But she is gorgeous!! I'm very happy with baby spam :haha:


----------



## shaescott

M&S oh I didn't mean patriotism was bad, I think it's quite the opposite! Patriotism is very good in my opinion, I just don't like the kind of nationalism we have here. 

Awww Future she's so cute!

Gigs I'm sorry you're struggling :( :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs can you enlist mom for a couple nights? I know she's a ways away. My mom asked if I wanted help during the day, help at night, or help day and night. I told her I'd rather day. I need to learn to handle nights on my own to go back to work. / if she comes during the day she can clean and cook and grocery shop buahahahahaga


----------



## Jezika

Gigs, that is indeed Elmo. And also "Lord Buckethead": https://www.thepoke.co.uk/2017/06/09/all-hail-lord-buckethead-our-new-king/

Gotta run, bbl


----------



## Cppeace

Ok, so let's see if this one does it. Another positive opk.


----------



## M&S+Bump

How many votes did Elmo get? :rofl: English people are crazy!

Future, she's lovely. Hope you're recovering, sounds rough.

CP fx. Thanks for the line porn :haha:

The politics are getting more interesting - everyone is claiming they won :wacko: The Irish are suddenly in the spotlight when everyone's just ignored them up til now. Even the ones who take so little to do with government that they don't take their seats at Westminster have been on the telly today (and aren't happy, it seems) Interesting times ahead... :D

Baby sleep.. you get through it, because there's not much choice. I don't help myself - I'm genetically incapable of going to bed early - if I could just go at 8/9pm when he falls asleep, I'd get a solid few hours. But I don't. Then curse myself when he becomes restless midnight onwards and wakes up for the day at 5. Hopefully it'll ease up a bit soon... tomorrow at least I don't have DH to worry about so we can just stay in bed til he goes back to sleep again..


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I remember those nights.... I solved them really quickly by keeping all the lights off (use plug in nightlights if you have to in the rooms you need) and not even talking to bubs. He learned so quickly that nothing exciting happens if he's awake when it's dark.

As for us: Logan had the worst diaper blow out yesterday... At least I discovered it when we got home from our outing so he must have gone off during the car ride. Poop was squishing through his pants all the way to his knees and up his chest.. I didn't even attempt to use wipes anymore. I was debating on putting a him into the kitchen sink with the diaper and clothes on...as he's a very hands on kid down there as soon as the diaper comes off! I didn't even notice that the washing machine was on the delicate cycle the first time so all the stains remained after one cycle. UGH! 
We even managed to smear poop over the change table.. I hope he listened and will stop holding in poop for 3 days :haha: yeah right!

Gross.......


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaah, the fully clothed sink bath :haha:

So looking forward to those again... not.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Case in point... Zac has been sleeping since 8pm, with one quick feed at around 9.30pm... it's 22 minutes past midnight, and I'm on episode 7 of 13 reasons why (hadn't watched any til late afternoon today) with a full wine glass... 

Bedtime... in a minute :wacko:


----------



## kittykat7210

Fabulous program m+s! Me and hubby really enjoyed it, finished the whole thing in 3 days!! Was very realistic with how suicide plays on your mind, and very tastefully done in my opinion.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My DH wouldn't watch it, but I'm due to finish it tomorrow I'd imagine. I don't watch much TV but when I do, I binge-watch :haha:

I have Trainspotting 2 on DVD which arrived on Wednesday and I was saving for tonight, and I can't tear myself away from 13 reasons to watch it, even though I've been waiting six months for the dvd release...


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh we only didn't watch it in one day because of work and sleep :rofl: it's very good


----------



## shaescott

I heard that 13 reasons why wasn't very tasteful because the girl who killed herself was blaiming a bunch of people in the tapes for her killing herself, which is not what usually happens. Unless they're being severely bullied by a person, which does happen, they don't generally blaim others, and at least some characters who got tapes weren't bullying her, right? The film makers also asked experts what to do and then did the opposite, from what I heard. I've experienced a suicide in my high school, but I'd only talked to the guy once, so it didn't really affect me very much, at least not as much as his friends. I went to his wake, but not his funeral. About 6 months later I found out that a guy I talked to in one of my classes was good friends with him, and he couldn't even talk about it because it still hurt so much, 6 months later. So I know suicide affects the people around you so very harshly, and I'm sure the people who made the series had good intentions, I just don't like the premise of "if you get a tape, you're one of the reasons why I killed myself". 

Note: I haven't actually watched the series, just previews. 

Omg the Logan thing, it's a pooptastrophe/craptastrophe :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Didn't watch it. Not going to watch it. But people have different reasons for committing suicide so seems plausible to me a person might blame it on others. I blame my friends being shitty friends for my general problem of trusting people and issues that has led to, so I could see someone wanting to do that. On the flip side, I know people who were "saved" by friends so if the opposite is true then the original has to be considered. I attempted suicide once and was hospitalized twice more for it. They made me write letters to people who were the root of my feelings. But meh 

Having a hard time following everything everyone posts on mobile plus still sick so sorry I'm being a lame poster


----------



## M&S+Bump

I never really got the 'if you get a tape, you're to blame' vibe off it tbh. I know she says it a couple of times but it comes across much more as the people in the tapes were involved in her life.

I'm finding it interesting but not realistic - I sincerely hope US high schools are not like what is portrayed! I also find it difficult to believe that someone would blame others - it seems to me more likely that someone at that stage would be blaming themselves. 

Anyway. If it brings awareness and makes anyone think about the consequences of their actions then it's a good thing, I think. People are quick to pass judgement, comment, do things like slut-shame etc these days. 

Sorry to hear about your past attempts Dobs. And that you're sick. Hope you manage to get a rest this weekend.

We thankfully had a slightly improved night - only one wake-up between going to bed at 1am and our princely lie-in of 6.15am. The whole bed to ourselves and where did I sleep? Exactly the same bit I always sleep in. Still hoping he goes back to sleep so I can too though, especially as it's pouring with rain so my plan to go out for a walk to get coffee is foiled...


----------



## Cppeace

US high schools- schools in general are awful in my experience.


----------



## kittykat7210

Her experiences were similar to mine, I'm not going to say too much as you're watching it but when I attempted suicide I was thinking about the people who caused it. I definitely wasn't blaming myself. I agree some of the things seemed slightly... Off but I definitely wouldn't say it was unrealistic. 'Experts' are full of crap anyway most of the time in my experience. 'Experts' are normally the reasons why programs about suicide are Rubbish. I would say it was pretty bang on in my opinion


----------



## M&S+Bump

The bit I found unrealistic was the odd popular/unpopular balance and the amount of bullying - I have witnessed some pretty extreme bullying campaigns (sat under a desk in a locked room which had to be changed every lunch time with my best friend at the time who was being bullied for being gay in much less tolerant times, hiding, because if the bullies found out where he was, they would scream through the door and punch and kick it to intimidate him) but even those were not school-wide like it feels in 13 reasons. I don't know. It just feels a bit false to me. 

I thought school was a hideous place but if high schools are even close to this program, I truly pity anyone who has to go through it.


----------



## wookie130

I finished 13 Reasons earlier this week. I guess my main criticism, is that the characters portrayed are pretty stereotypical, and cliche, and they have presented these kids with almost an adult-like maturity and wisdom that even most adults don't walk around flaunting half the time... I mean, what teen do you know casually the term "Orwellian"? Not one, and I heard it used TWICE in the series by these kids. I guess I do understand the criticism the show received for it's take on teen suicide...I mean, it was the little girl's choice, and her choice alone to kill herself, although I realize the actions of others was what launched her into her depression, and how she ended up losing her sense of self-worth, etc. But to actually name people as "reasons" why someone becomes suicidal is misguided, and at the end of the day, she still had a choice to make...no one actually made her commit suicide - that was how she chose to cope with the feelings brought on by the actions of others toward her. I can see how a lot of professionals in the mental health profession found this to be a dangerous message, and why they're cautioning parents to absolutely talk kids through the series about what they're watching...the last episodes also become very, very intense in terms of it becoming graphic, and it was hard for me to watch at times. All in all, I enjoyed the show, and felt that it did a great job of bringing to light how the actions of others effect us, the detriments of slut-shaming, and how we treat others can actually make or break them. It was very well done.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Um. Well. I probably wouldn't have used the term Orwellian but I was certainly familiar with it by 17.. however, I was a rare breed of child that devoured books and generally preferred adult company to other children.. 

That was something that bugged me too Wooks - on one hand, these 'kids' are talking about 'third base' and being incredibly immature about sex and relationships and on the other, they're covered in tattoos, drinking and generally looking and sounding like adults. I don't even know what age they're supposed to be.

My computer is now acting up, Chrome won't load and IE won't let me click anything so looks like no Netflix for me today!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm going to ask that we stop discussing suicide please. Or do. TBH I'm not really physically capable of paying much attention, so if y'all want to keep discussing it that's cool, too. I won't be offended.
We had four or six high schoolers kill themselves when I worked at my last district. They would throw themselves in front of the train down the street from their high school, which was located on the street my elementary school was on. They had to hire 24/7 security at the crossings. And like I said, suicidal thoughts and actions run rampant in my family. So I'm not particularly fond of discussing it/generalizing it/all that jazz.

MS sorry your Netflix isn't working. My cable on demand won't play upstairs but I haven't had a chance to get them to fix it because of work. So I feel the pain.


----------



## Michellebelle

I'll start discussing something else, Dobs! Suicide runs in part of my DH's family (he's had two close family members commit suicide), so I'm not fond of the topic either.

Yesterday I got a sharp pain in the center of my belly that really worried me. Luckily, a quick call to my doc was reassuring. They said it was just round ligament pain and I probably just strained something when I was twisting to get out of my car. They said to go in if I had bleeding, leaking, contractions, or didn't feel baby move after awhile.

Luckily, baby was kicking up a storm last night and this morning, so everything seems good, even though my belly feels so sore. DH had to help me get off the sofa yesterday and hand me food and drinks because it hurt to move. Worlds better this morning!

Goals for the weekend: finish registry!


----------



## Cppeace

Michelle, glad everything seems to be good.
Afm my temp was the highest of the cycle but jot as high as my norm for 1cdpo but the last few months have been odd.
I'm still having off and on ovulation pain from the right. Bout to take another opk and do another insem. :shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

Very positive opk. Most positive yet

Insemmed so may be happening now. Most of the ovulation pain is gone


----------



## shaescott

QUICK SUICIDE TALK THEN WILL BE DONE

It's very good to know that many people in that situation do act the same way as the character. On the bullying issue... it depends on the school. I've seen true stories about young children who committed suicide because of how badly they were being bullied. Most schools I would say it's not the whole school, but rather a specific group of people, probably no more than 5, max 10. I was bullied badly in middle school by a small group of girls who used to be my friends. It got to the point where I would cry in front of them, go home and cry, cry to my parents for hours... I never considered suicide, honestly not sure why. Maybe because I knew it would pass. I knew that it couldn't last forever. In high school when I was depressed, it wasn't because of anyone else. When I self harmed, it wasn't because of anyone else. I was just mentally unstable due to a serious lack of serotonin and my grandmother was getting worse and I had just started high school and it was scary. I'm on depression meds now, and I'm okay. Most of the time at least, but when I'm not okay, I'm not suicidal and I don't want to self harm. 

OKAY END OF SUICIDE TALK

So I totally did something stupid yesterday and SO is pissed out of his mind at me cuz I could've gotten killed. BUT I didn't get killed so it's okayyyyy! Okay so I live in a kinda rural area but we're technically suburbs cuz of the population. I was on my road approaching the elementary school when a man with a cooler who was walking down the road against the flow of traffic in the same direction I was going gave me the universal thumb signal of "hi I'm a hitchhiker". And I stopped. He just asked for a ride down the next road, literally a 30 second ride, and I asked where he was going, and he was going to the same town I was, so I gave him the ride. He said his ride bailed on him and he needed to get to his next job doing vinyl siding and he talked about his experience at the local vocational school... and I had a decent sized knife (specifically for self defense) on my dashboard so I figured if he pulled something I'd probably be okay. He kept his hands on his knees the entire ride and we talked about future plans and I told him I was 18 and I was on the way to see my mom at her office and I want to be a trauma nurse... so maybe he planned on hurting me but I did a decent job of telling him things to make him not want to. So I dropped him off where he asked and he said he'd pay it forward (the kind deed) and he left and it was all okay. Now I realize that I could've been killed, but tbh I wasn't really thinking about it. I was wary the whole drive and watching his hands, and I probably should've asked to see what was in the cooler to check for a gun, but whoops. Either way, I'm okay, and it's not like I had a kid in the car or a kid to leave behind. Every once in a while I do kinda idiotic things (I am still young despite any maturity I show lol) but I'm always okay sooooo


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, sure, dangerous but it's a 50/50 shot. Your odds are actually way better to run into a "normal" person than a potentially harmful one. So :shrug: don't regret it and don't stop helping others because bad could happen.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Baby spam!

I managed to get netflix on my ancient laptop, it's crackly as anything but hey. 

I was horribly bullied at school, I think I must have had a target painted on my forehead. Of the five schools I went to (had to count, only five, felt like more) I was bullied at four of them. And the one in the middle, I was only there for a year and didn't speak any English for half of that so was a novelty for people, probably. I internalise my depression, if (when) people don't like me or treat me badly, or anything goes wrong, I automatically just assume the blame for it.

Shae, it's a sad world we live in that we need to be so wary of people. I like to try and hold on to the hope that most people are still good and honest. That being said, I still don't think I'd pick up a male hitchhiker on my own. I'm glad all was ok.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9608.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## M&S+Bump

Also, we've got a babysitter for a couple of hours and are about to attempt sex for the first time. DH is away for wine and condoms (yuck)

Wish me luck! :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle glad to hear bubs is moving about and all is well! Gl with your registry! I'm down to two items I want pre birth and two I'm saving for post birth. So crazy! My house is overflowing with bags and boxes idk where I'm putting everything =\

Peace glad you are keeping up with the insems throughout this crazy opk positive tease

lol Shae your subtitles make me giggle. I mean we all do stuff that hindsight was not the safest. All that matters is it worked out this time. And maybe he didn't kill you because his cooler was already full of body parts and he was out of space lolol jk jk afm I have zero hope for humanity or empathy so I would have just kept driving. My dad would have picked him up. My grandfather swears he picked up an angel the day he found out my dad died.

MS absolutely adorable! What a sweet baby! Also woot woot for attempted sex! Love it! Hope it goes well


----------



## DobbyForever

All is well. Baby still measuring spot on, she poked around and said he's neither large nor small. Hb in the 130s. I've gained 21 lbs and she wants me to gain 5-7 more. So I'm over my 25 target by a couple lbs but she said she's not too worried about that. But I've only gained 1 lb since 5/15 and she insists it's fine.


----------



## Cppeace

MS your babe has the cutest chubby cheeks. 
and good luck with the sexy time. 

Dobby- I know right. What the heck with the last few days of opks and ovulation pains. It better have been prepping some super healthy egg(s) with all this nonsense.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs yay! Not often in pregnancy are you encouraged to gain weight. Can't believe he'll be here in two months. That's just two period cycles away!

Good luck m&s on the sexy times!
Our boys are syncing, i swear. He also did well with sleep last night. I slept worse than him actually...


Cpp yay for positive opk and insem :thumbup:


Shae, definitely not a good idea...I wouldn't fear death, i'd fear rape. Was your weapon on the dash and also in his reach? Most likely all will be fine but if it's not, you're really going to suffer with whatever consequence that may bring. Not to play the devil's advocate but there's my opinion.


----------



## Cppeace

Glad to hear your babe is measuring good and you're gaining great Dobs. 

Gigs, glad to hear your babe is sleeping better again.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, cheeks like a hamster and more chins than a Chinese phonebook CP :haha: I could squish them all day. And his thighs.

Yay for perfect size Dobs.

Computer is buggered. Much frustration. It won't update, it won't download s**t.. eugh.

Sexy time was a success :haha: Then we got pizza and some beer and wine. I feel like a human! For now...


----------



## pacificlove

Awe baby pics!!

Shae, one of the smaller islands here uses hitch hiking as a way to get around, been like that for ages. Over the last few weeks the RCMP has been enforcing the no hitch hiking law, so the locals did a huge protest. (Students will use hitch hiking to get to and from school there!) Thanks to a local politician, the RCMP has been told to back off and close their eyes. This is a small island with a few thousand people, certainly would not try this anywhere else!


----------



## shaescott

The knife was in a little compartment that has a cover over it, like I'd flip it open to grab the knife. He didn't know it was there, it wasn't visible and I didn't tell him. But yes, rape could've happened to. All that matters is I'm okay though, I guess. I think it was Gigs who said she was being devils advocate, I'm not offended lol, it was a stupid thing to do. It's also not something we normally do around here, it's not a common thing to see hitchhikers. 

Went to a spaghetti dinner and an old guy asked if SO and I were married haha, he was really sweet, talked to us about history and his time in the navy etc. To be fair, we have promise rings on our wedding fingers so he couldn't have known. It was cute though. 

M&S I'm so glad you got to have some sexy time! It's pretty important in my opinion. 

Dobs yay for normal sized and healthy baby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Side rant: My boobs only went from AB to BC :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs mine haven't changed at all so count your blessings :p

MS, wait, does this mean your bleeding has stopped? JEALOUS. I'm STILL going over here! With my luck it'll continue until and through my returning period :roll:

Cpp i keep forgetting to say GREAT job on the weight loss!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

It stopped for a day, so I took my chances :haha: It has stopped before and then resumed so I'm not counting on it being over yet. I was done waiting and would have went ahead regardless :D


----------



## shaescott

Dobs AB to BC? Do you mean they were kinda in between A and B and now they're between B and C? For some reason I thought you were on the larger side, or at least average, but maybe I'm remembering wrong? If my boobs don't gain at least a cup size from pregnancy I'm gonna be pissed :haha: but I can live with one cup size, I don't wanna go from a 32C to a 32H, ya know? Just the fact that I'm a 30-32 band at 5'8" shows how disproportionate that would look. I'm very much suited for average sized boobs. 

I'm so small framed, SO's mom was worried that my sister and I could have marfan's. We have some of the signs but none of the dangerous ones. I have the wing/arm span being longer than my height (by like half an inch), the wrist with thumb and finger wrapped around thing, and nearsightedness which isn't exactly uncommon. And I don't have the heart valve regurgitation in one of the right valves to count as a symptom. She was more concerned about my sister, she's even smaller than I am. But her heart is perfect and she doesn't have other problems so she's okay so far. She's getting crazy tall. Idk how much longer she's gonna grow, for her sake I hope not much longer. She hardly eats, idk how she's grown so much. 

M&S I've had sex on my period BUT it was a super light period cuz IUD. It was like when you don't really have blood anymore and it's just brown discharge. Tbh I probably will have sex on my real period, at least on the lighter days. Anyway, I'm glad your bleeding is gone. Knock on wood it stays away!

For some reason my CPAP was making my nose itch so I took it off. Sigh. All I have in my room is an old loud fan, no AC, and I'm so sweaty. My room is way better than the rest of the house though. Basement perks. SO is sleeping (or trying to, not sure, not gonna bug him) and I'm just lying here awake as hell and yet tired. Ugh.

Before I try to buy a new microscope, SO is gonna try to download a virtual windows 8 onto his computer since he had a CD drive so we can try out the one I have. Hopefully it works. He's pretty curious about the swimmers too lol

Sorry that was kinda a selfish post. I feel like all my posts are selfish posts. Oops. :/


----------



## Cppeace

Grrr..... No temp rise. ... I'm so tired but ovulation just doesn't want to happen this month apparently.

Thanks Gigs-least my weight is one thing about my body I can control...


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I just invest in very deceptive bras that make my breasts look waaaaay bigger than they are lol. I say AB because I'm slightly bigger than A, so I can wear a B. But I'm a small b. Now I'm a small c that can wear a b but I do spill out of it slightly. The only thing my new Cs have confirmed is I want Ds lol so surgery it is. I was kind of hoping my girls would just get there themselves so I could avoid surgery but c'est la vie

I had an ex who wanted sex even on my period. Definitely not fun. Had to shower clean first, put towels down, no lights, so uncomfortable for me physically, and then shower and laundry after. Gag luckily only dated him a couple months long distance 

Peace I second gigs I saw your ticker and was like daaaaaaayum you go


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaand, it's back :haha: 

I have had sex on my period too, I'm not that fussed about it - other people's blood is scary, my own, not so much - it's just hard to feel interested when you feel a bit icky. 

I'm currently wearing a 34E I think, and that's about the look I'd ideally like. Surgery for me too because I know they aren't going to stay like this post-bf. 

So tired today. DH took Isaac to church and I went for a nap at 10am - thought the light looked a bit odd when I woke up and hoped maybe it was just a dull day and around 12... nope - 3pm. It's now 5pm and I'm ready to go back to bed :(


----------



## shaescott

I feel like my own blood bothers me more than other people's. Unless it's a period. Then it doesn't bother me. My own blood makes me dizzy but that might just be the pain that comes with it.


----------



## Cppeace

Nobodies blood bothers me. Most bodily things don't bother me. My mind is always like -"It's not like I can't wash it off" 
Lol my dad gets woozy if he loses much of any blood though.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm in the tattoo/piercing industry and it has given me a fear of other people's blood - not because blood bothers me, but because of what it can bring with it - diseases! Really scary ones like Hepatitis and HIV. If we could work in haz-mat suits without freaking people out, we probably would. 

Other bodily fluids, I couldn't care less (you can't have this many kids if you've a problem with regularly getting covered in everything)


----------



## shaescott

I'm so frustrated, my last 3 cycles were 33-34-33 for lengths and I was hoping so hard that it would be a pattern showing up and now I'm on CD 38 uggggh. I didn't track ovulation this cycle so I have no clue when to expect AF. I just wish I knew cuz it's annoying. 

My cat is sitting next to me kneading my stomach. Honey, why?


----------



## gigglebox

I miss kitty kneading <3

Am i the only one who feels pain during period sex? If i have any bleeding at all, or am close to starting my period, it burns. It was one of the ways I could predict a failed cycle when ttc. I assume it's hormone related, not necessarily the blood...but even so the blood makes things too slick and I don't favor that either.

I fear the appearance of my boobs after this. My right is a little bigger than the left now. Not huge but definitely noticeable. 

Maybe a boob job one day in the far future...

And maybe a partial hysterectomy. Damn long bleeds.


----------



## gigglebox

In other news...furry art twitter account! https://twitter.com/scruffyart/status/873932367286632448

This is what I've been wasting my time with in the middle of the night.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's interesting about the burning Gigs! No, I definitely don't get that. I don't like the overly slippery feeling either, no friction means no feeling, but it's still better than no sex. I had really ridiculous bleeding on one of my many contraception experiments so there was no choice haha.

I looked into the listerine strip spermicide things, we don't have those here. The closest was like a ring that you insert, I think it releases hormones. On the whole leaflet the doctor gave me, I have the choice of condoms, diaphram or natural family planning if I don't want another IUD. Everything else is hormonal. This game sucks :(

My boobs always were uneven, and it's quite obvious during bf, my right also makes much more milk which is just weird and makes the size difference more noticeable. It's not too bad afterwards though.


----------



## Cppeace

After checking my bbt therm and comparing against the other two therms in the house I'm calling it broken. I will adjust the temps for the rest of the cycle. I'm calling it 1 dpo.


----------



## shaescott

CP I'm sorry your BBT thermometer is broken :( I forgot to echo the others on your weight loss I think. You're doing great!


Gigs while I still think furries are weird, I looked at the page and you're doing a good job it seems, keep up the good work! Also I laughed at your postpartum tweets (with sympathy). I think if I had time I would try to start up an art thing but I have work and I have such a lack of motivation. I haven't cleaned up my bedroom in like a year. Pretty sure I have mice living under my piles of crap. I have to do it this summer before I start college and yet it took effort for me to just do my laundry. This is gonna be interesting. 

Its like 90 degrees here and I'm eating frozen grapes trying not to die from the heat :rofl: I hate hot weather with a burning passion (pun not originally intended but now it is).


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks! 
Eh the bbt therm is over a year ond and cheap so not surprising it could be battery wearing down. 

You have a cat. You shouldn't have mice lol. I saw a mouse once and grabbed my cat perched her in the corner where I'd seen the mouse disappear, she got interested and I never saw another mouse.


----------



## shaescott

CP I actually have multiple cats lol. But they've been indoor cats all their lives and they don't really come in my room. The younger black cat likes to attack them and just make them suffer but if the mice are hiding in my crap piles my cats won't get to them. It's my own fault for not cleaning. Pretty sure there's spiders too. Scream.


----------



## Cppeace

lol I don't mind the spiders


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS here is the brand I used for the strips. I bought them at target but I'm sure you can order them online. 

https://www.amazon.com/VCF-Vaginal-Contraceptive-Film-Each/dp/B000GGT8X8


----------



## wookie130

I react badly to anything with spermicide, really. That stuff gives me yeast infections and UTI's, generally. :( I dislike hormonal birth control also...I tried the Depo shot several years ago, and it instantly made me gain 10 lbs. It was awful, and I had horrible mood swings. I'm not good at remembering the pill, and I actually got pregnant the first time (the first time I miscarried) while on the pill. Soooo, natural family planning is where it's at for me. Honestly, if you have regular cycles, it's free, safe, no side effects, and easy to track. Definitely the way for me. During my c-section with this baby, I'm getting my tubes tied while they have me on the operating table, so I'll have no worries from there on out! I tried talking my DH into a vasectomy instead, but he won't have any of it, and I guess I don't blame him. 

Phew. Trying to muster the energy to throw a pork roast in the crockpot for pulled pork sandwiches for supper, get our swimming gear together, make breakfast for the baby tots, etc. Energy is running LOW these days for most things, and I know that's only going to get worse the bigger and more uncomfortable I get.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post: I got a new car!

We ended up going to a second dealer because the first pulled shady shit.

MSRP was just under 27k
SO negotiated them down to 20.6k

My car was KBB valued between 2.5-3.5k (but it has framework and issues)
They offered 3k which was what we hoped for so no arguments

Apr offered was 3.97 ($415/month)
SO literally laughed at them, said my credit is amazing, and told them to lower it or we finance with the teachers union at 3.5. So they finally dropped it to 3.28 ($311/month)

I was also really sad about trading in my car. I bought him with my dad's life insurance when I was barely 19 years old. And I felt like I was losing a piece of my dad/starting a new chapter without him, I was like literally crying. And to my amazement SO gave me a shoulder massage and said that my old car was traded in to help pay for this new one, which means a part of it/my dad will be in this new car which we bought for our son. So even though my dad won't be around physically, he helped me get the perfect car for my son. I was like who are you?! :rofl: and then we got burritos and orange sauce from La Vic's


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay new car Dobs. I know how you feel, there is so much stuff that I just cannot let go of because of my mum, stuff she chose or even just touched. I cried over some wooden kitchen utensils that broke because they were hers and I'd continued to use them and they wore out and broke. It's hard. It'll be 16 years this year that she died and it really hasn't got much easier imo. 

Wooks, the depo is what made me bleed for weeks on end. The pill made me gain weight and turned me into a total monster with raging mood-swings, anger, depression, it was awful. I'll never take hormones again. Unfortunately I have pcos, so my cycles are anything but regular. I think natural is where it's gonna be at though. We'll use condoms til Isaac is maybe 6 months or so and then just avoid ovulation - I get quite noticeable ov symptoms. And if it fails, oh well :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: ty for getting it. I feel silly because he died when I was four, 24 years - 1 day ago on my EDD. It normally doesn't hit me until a big life change happens. Like having a baby. I wish he could be here to meet his grandson and see how he has our nose.


----------



## gigglebox

M, think you'll be the first one to be pregnant again? :haha:

Dobs, I think there's also something special about that first car you own. I temember when I sold mine...I was like "take good care of it!" And the douche totaled it on his way home :roll: then his passenger tried to black mail me because the car was under my insurance still & the title was in my name (he was on his way to my dad's house who had the title) and she was calling and threatening to sue me. I was like, please do.


----------



## pacificlove

My right boob is bigger too... Which is funny because before the pregnancy it was the left one!

Cats and mice, there are sooo many here. Our cat has a daily killing spree. I haven't seen any up here on the level we live in, but the basement for sure has them. Once we are done with the Renos, it'll be sealed off from the mice. Our basement is not (yet) connected to the top floor through stairs. The previous owner did have mice up here and she had 4 active hunting cats... Either our 1 cat is doing a better job then her 4 or...?
We live in the country, so we have mice.

Dobs, yay new car! Sounds like your so is maturing ;)

Good news here: this is the last week where hubby is gone away for work! He's switching jobs which means he'll now be home every night!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm glad you got a new car for less than msrp and that you lowered the APR. I'm sorry you had to give up your old car, but I echo what your SO said. And honestly I'm quite surprised as well that he reacted that way, but pleasantly surprised. I think he's really starting to grow into his new position and role. 

Btw I have trouble giving anything away that I've had for a long time. I was sad when I got a new mattress and they took away my old one. I could feel the springs in my back yet I was sad cuz it had been my bed for so long. I can't imagine if it was also connected to a deceased parent. I did have a bit of trouble giving away some of the blankets my grandmother crocheted but we donated them to an animal shelter to give the animals some comfort, so I didn't cry, I was just a bit sad. And we still have some of them so it's okay. 

I read but I honestly can't remember anything else. Sorry :( 

My dog had a used cigarette in her crate and nobody in my house smokes... she would've had to carry it from outside all the way into her crate in the house from the backyard... the guy who mows our lawn smokes, that's the only possible source. 

My mom had to go to the ER this morning with excruciating eye pain, she had to get morphine to help the pain. Turns out she has uveitis, but the doctor said it was treatable and she'd be okay.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs period sex burns for me as well. Also cute artwork. Glad you're getting into it. That is the bright side to the trade in, I just envision a happy ending for him and I'll never know what ends up happening for real.

Wookie you're doing great though! Hang in there

MS can you do a mini pill? I haven't talked to my doctor about it since my last one was with someone else, but I read online you can take the mini pill while bfing. You just can't do the combo pills.

Shae sorry about the heat and unwanted house guests =| so weird because I had a dream my dog has a cigarette in her crate last night . Sorry to hear about your mom, but I'm glad it's something treatable. Hopefully she won't be in any more pain 

Peace sorry about the bbt thermometer


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sucks to have that anniversary around a date that would usually be nice, too. My mum died on Boxing Day and was buried on NYE - puts a bit of a damper on Christmas time and I was never a big fan of Christmas anyway.

I tried mini pill as well - it's not bf that's the problem (it pretty reliably prevents ovulation for me so not so concerned with contraception while still feeding) but hormones in general, these were all tried well before we ever started trying and all rejected due to the hideous side effects. And there's no way I can be relied upon to take a pill at the same time these days :haha: I don't remember to take my iron tablets or anti-depressant even on a daily basis, never mind at the same time each day.

PL, I was kinda hoping to force my boobs to even up through bf but no such luck. I was kinda fanatical about it first time round. Past caring now :haha:

Gigs - think Fern might be the likeliest candidate for earliest repeat pregnancy. She's starting treatment in September if I remember correctly. 

Hope your mum feels better soon Shae.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs:

Yeah I hear you on taking it on time every day. If you figure something out let me know because I'll be in the same boat soon.

The maps are back. So sleepy


----------



## Cppeace

Dobs, glad you got a good deal on your new vehicle. 
No biggie on the thermometer- if no bfp this month I'll replace it. The spot checker is gonna work fine. 

Shea, hope your mom feels better soon. 

Very tired- had that ovulation pain from both sides for 3 days- it sure was never like that before. Maybe extra strong egg(s). Did plenty of inseminating so here's hoping.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs glad you have found a car!! 

In regards to contraception after baby, The pill (tried so many) makes me suicidal or fat, and I've tried the shot/implant and I hate the 24/7 bleeding I get with them. So it's back to condoms for us, which is annoying because of how expensive they are. It costs us a £1 every time we have sex, which kind of puts a dampener on things :rofl: 

Shae, sorry to hear about your mum, hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Here's Kitty, puttin' a price tag on :sex: !!!!! :rofl: That's enough to make most chubbies deflate right there entirely. :rofl:

Dobs- Glad your SO was supportive of you when you bought your new car, and had to say goodbye to your old one...that stuff can be hard, and it's hard to make others feel the sentimental value of stuff sometimes. He handled that well - I too am impressed! :) He's just weeks away from becoming a dad, so this is a move in the right direction, the way I see it! <3 Can you believe you're about 6-8 weeks off from your son arriving? It's surreal! 

Well, I managed to pull off everything I wanted to pull off today. Now I'm going to pick up Hannah from vacation Bible school, and call it a night...Oscar's already in bed in his room with my DH, so phew - bullet dodged.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook you are super mom. I admire your stamina.

Thanks Dobs & Shae. Turns out furry artists are a dime a dozen but most do digital paintings. Hoping i can improve my traditional style and that people will have an interest in it. Eventually i hope to have enough inventory to do a show; I'll just save the "kinkier" stuff for online sales/special conventions. That's the plan anyway.

Shae, hope you can clean up without too much trouble. I was such a slob growing up (really mostly just with laundry) and unfortunately it's followed me into adulthood. I have to make a real effort to keep my house clean. 

It's rarely clean.

Can't wait for male BC to be a thing. Unfortunately the bcp out there now that's in the testing stages has left men infertile :( pretty sad. Hope they figure it out, would be nice for men to have more options than condoms or the snip.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I feel like shit. I am still fighting off this cold, but as soon as I got home I almost actually collapsed. I had to put the dogs back in their crates and slept until SO came home. My head is killing me and I'm dizzy and just ugh.

Kit yeah that would be annoying! Why are your condoms so expensive?! Costco Trojans are like $0.35 each

Wookie see super mom! You got it done :). Even if you didn't, could anybody fault you?

I think they have a pretty effective male bcp but it's still in animal testing? Idk

My sheltie literally just grabbed my entire salmon filet off my plate. I have never had her so blatantly disrespect me especially since SO was sitting right there. Like she's definitely vied for alpha when I'm depressed or anxious, but this was a new low for her. I don't usually let SO correct my dog because he overcorrects, but in this instance I did. I can't have her thinking it's ok and start taking A's food. And now she snapped at him. Ffs


----------



## Cppeace

Last I heard about male bcp it was rejected because men were complaining it caused moodiness and weight gain. You have to remember men are big babies and they can't put up with anything we are forced to lol 

My dog would get whipped for stealing off a plate. Mine all have pretty good manners. The pup is almost there.


----------



## DobbyForever

She's also been picking on her sister like lunging and growling and pinning her down out of the blue. Luckily her sister is submissive because she has a solid 40 lbs on her.

Yeah she had a few taps and was exiled from the room for a hot minute. Both dogs have been freaking out since though. Sigh. I feel too crappy for this

And lol no men can't. This is definitely me versus SO
https://youtu.be/QQKQnF2qpuw


----------



## Cppeace

Lol My guy is pretty tough when sick but yeah that video is pretty typical for guys


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm sorry about your dog, that is a bit concerning... I'm also sorry about the loss of your salmon. I would've been so mad. Also that video about being sick was perfect :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Didn't watch the video but saying that is pretty sexist...imagine if a man said that about us, we're babies for not wanting to, i don't know, work in any male dominated job (construction, corrections, coal mining, etc.). We aren't forced into taking bcp any more than they are. We complain about the side effects but suddenly men are "babies" when they have the same complaints? 

Sorry, you struck a nerve.


----------



## Cppeace

I was joking gigs.


----------



## gigglebox

Also you can do your own research but the most recent study with human males had i think 320 participants, 20 dropped out due to side effects and 8 were infertile a year after the injections stopped. Many more reported adverse side effects including severe depression, and one guy killed himself (although it's impossible to say if this was related without seeing the participant's medical file and knowing if he had a history of suicidal ideations).


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I think the point was more that they approved bcp despite all the side effects women get (I know someone who was normally mentally healthy and went on bcp and became suicidal, stopped taking them and went back to normal) but when men are faced with the same side effects they won't approve it. I'm not sure about the men becoming infertile, but some women are infertile after taking bcp, and it's difficult to know whether it was really the bcp or if it would've happened anyway. It was approved for women but not men, with the same side effects. If anything is sexist, that sure is, that they think it's okay for females to deal with those symptoms but not males. There's a difference between males choosing not to take it because of the symptoms vs them not approving it for males to take at all because of the symptoms. 

Regarding being sick, I think most women have observed "man flu" aka the men have the same virus and the women suck it up and the men don't. Not saying that's all men, just that it's common. But it is actually a joke, the concept of man flu. I think most of us mean it in a lighthearted way.


----------



## shaescott

Some of you may remember that I can be a bit of an impulse buyer... well there's a $20 off sale on 23andMe and I've wanted to get my genes tested for AGES so I cracked and bought one kit. SO can buy his own or we can wait until it hurts my bank account less lol. Anyway, I actually just bought the ancestry one cuz it still comes with raw data that I can plug into websites to get the same health/trait info for way cheaper. 

Time to see if my grandfather was right about us being more German than we thought. Just gotta wait a week for it to arrive and then a month for the results. I hate waiting agh. Dude what if I find out I'm actually like more than 1% non-European? I'll be super confused and surprised. But I doubt that will happen. Maybe if they count Canadian natives (First Nations?) I might have a tiny bit of that in me. Idk.


----------



## gigglebox

Hormonal birth control was invented in the 60's. our standards have changed quite a bit in 57 years. I'm sure testing regulations are much more stringent these days, which i think is a good thing for safety reasons, not a sexism issue. Birth control for women IS unsafe. My SIL nearly died from a pulmonary embolism on it. But imagine the uproar if the FDA took hormonal bcp off the market until they could figure out something safer. Women would go insane. Add to that some bcp's are used as medical SOLUTIONS for female issues, like cysts, heavy bleeding, etc. 

Additionally, if you agree the side effects are significant enough to be a concern, why are you not outraged that it's been approved for women versus being outraged that it has NOT been approved for men?

Oooh I'm going to look into the me23 thing! My mom's bday is coming up and that'd be a perfect, unique gift for her!


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Oh man I feel like shit. I am still fighting off this cold, but as soon as I got home I almost actually collapsed. I had to put the dogs back in their crates and slept until SO came home. My head is killing me and I'm dizzy and just ugh.
> 
> Kit yeah that would be annoying! Why are your condoms so expensive?! Costco Trojans are like $0.35 each
> 
> Wookie see super mom! You got it done :). Even if you didn't, could anybody fault you?
> 
> I think they have a pretty effective male bcp but it's still in animal testing? Idk
> 
> My sheltie literally just grabbed my entire salmon filet off my plate. I have never had her so blatantly disrespect me especially since SO was sitting right there. Like she's definitely vied for alpha when I'm depressed or anxious, but this was a new low for her. I don't usually let SO correct my dog because he overcorrects, but in this instance I did. I can't have her thinking it's ok and start taking A's food. And now she snapped at him. Ffs

My condoms are expensive because I have allergies to normal condoms and hubby's penis is too big for normal sized condoms, so we have to buy hypoallergenic extra large condoms :rofl: they are hard to come by!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, xl man parts? not a bad problem to have :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- LOL!!! :rofl: Oh, dear!

Staying politely on the sidelines for the female vs. male bc discussion...

Dobs- I hope your pups begin behaving themselves a bit better. Rita (our basset hound) had a naughty day yesterday. It's her foodie scent-hound issues that usually get her into trouble. She ripped into our garbage can in the kitchen while I had the kids at the pool, and made a huge mess, and she's also been trying to drink out of the toilet...ewww. Normally, I don't get infuriated with the toilet thing, but my daughter pooped yesterday, and forgot to flush (welcome to toddlers and preschoolers...), and Rita took it upon herself to try to eat my daughter's shit. :rofl: :sick: :sick: :sick: So, there was THAT, in addition to the garbage thing - both situations had to force me to do some cleaning and disinfecting prior to putting the kids down for their nap, which was totally infuriating. I love our dog, and she's about the sweetest docile (and hilarious) animal on Earth, but damn, she can get a naughty hair up her basset ass!!!!

My little boy is struggling with this "big brother" concept. He's 2, and most of the time, when I've tried talking to him about the baby, he runs away from me, howling, "Noooooo!!!!!!" He REALLY does not want to discuss this matter. :rofl: Well, yesterday, I had the doppler out, and I was laying on the couch having a listen to baby's heartbeat, and he came over, and said, "Whas that in mommy's tummy? A baby? A baby in dere?" And I said, "Yeah, Ozzy, that's your little brother or sister in my tummy. You're going to be a big brother!" He sat there and contemplated that momentarily, and then ran off yelling "Nooooo!"... ( :rofl: ) but I consider this progress!!! Friggin' 2 year-olds can be froggy, I'm telling you. And this one is froggier than most. Good thing he's really stinkin' cute and smart! LOL!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I do think it's bad that bcp is approved when unsafe as well. But I hear you on the fact that they can't just pull it now, and that it's not just for contraception. You have a good point there.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm joining Wookie on the sidelines lol. I apologize for generalizing, I was really just referring to my SO especially since I was so miserable yesterday up cooking dinner and all that. You make great points Gigs.

Wookie omg the shit eating would make me vomit. And lol at Ozzy's reaction. Glad there is progress. He has time hehe

Kit oooo gotcha I'm sorry about the allergy and, depending on how it feels for you lol, hubs' size. That would turn me off of condoms as well.

Afm had nightmares last night. All I want to do is stay in bed with SO but I have to get up. Just three minimum days stand between me and summer vk.


----------



## Cppeace

I was joking and I personally don't think anyone should take hbc, as it's pretty dang carcinogenic. As soon as I learned that I got off it. Withdrawal is 97% effective when done right. Condoms are 98-99% effective and there are several other options. 

Anywho- got cross hairs today. Feel kinda off. Not really crampy but just off sensation in the whole area. So sleepy.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I did find it amusing when I was reading articles about male birth control and its 'intolerable' side effects of depression and weight gain... but took it with a pinch of salt since it was on the internet. Infertility is a shame, those poor guys :(

I think my main bug-bear with the pill etc is not that it has side-effects as such, I would expect anything that meddles with your hormones to have them (our natural hormonal changed cause effects in our bodies so of course artificial ones will) but how down-played the side effects constantly are, I've even seen several doctors deny even the possibility that certain things could be caused by birth control. They push people to take it and when horrible side-effects come, they just want you to try another pill, or another form of taking the same hormones. I was told repeatedly that my body just had to 'get used to' whatever pill or injection and that everything would 'settle down' - it never did. Even the non-hormonal IUD managed to upset my hormones (although nowhere near as bad as others, and if I had to, I'd probably choose to have one inserted again)

I can't believe they haven't come up with better methods yet.

My DH is pretty good at getting on when he's sick. I'm the wussy one that lies in bed demanding ice-cubes be brought and everyone be kept away. I am a total baby these days - but I think it's because for so long life was so relentless with the business etc and I had to go to work even when sick as a dog, so now that I have the luxury of being able to just be ill, I milk it as much as I can :haha:

We get condoms for free, you even get to choose what kind you want (I doubt anyone opts for the 'slim fit' ones they offer *snigger*) £1 a time would be a passion-killer for sure!

I'm so tired and down today. I got up at 4.30am with the baby and even though I did get to go back to bed at 9am when DH took the kids away, it's definitely messing with my head being up at silly hours every night. The house is a mess, the business is a mess, I need to do work and make decisions and be more useful than sitting on the sofa playing candy crush and avoiding everything, and I just can't.

And despite this, there was a woman at the nursery with a tiny newborn girl when I was picking the kids up, and I had a stab of jealousy. I have a newborn of my own ffs, and I'm having a crap time because of it, how can I be broody seeing someone else's smaller one? :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

MS, so relatable, your entire post. We were also up stupid early today. My mom is back and took Lev so i could nap...but feeling realky off these days, no doubt due to sleeping in 2-3 hour increments at a time and totaling 4-6 hours a day. It's not a natural sleep pattern for anyone.

Cpp your original post did not read as a joke to me. Regardless, you are entitled to your opinion, my apologies for coming off rude, per the above i am indeed quite sleep deprived these days. 

Dobs could pup maybe be sensing upcoming change and baby on the way? I know it's not the same but Des has been waaaayyyyy whinier since about 37 weeks.

Wooks that is too funny. Hope he comes around! Maybe when your bump is obviously bigger. Can you bring the kiddos to an ultrasound or is that asking for trouble?

I forget what else :-k


----------



## shaescott

I'm gonna refrain from any more controversial bcp talk cuz I hate arguing :)

SO and I went kayaking and swimming today and we were gonna go fishing but he felt sick so we went back to the beach and as soon as he got out of his kayak he puked all over the place, he ended up on his hands and knees, it was bad. I actually wasn't very grossed out by it, I'm surprised. I didn't feel sick at all. Anyway, he's okay, probably just heat stroke.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, I can take Hannah anywhere, anytime...and I'd LOVE to take her to our 20 week anatomy scan on June 29th...HOWEVER, that means we would have to take Oscar as well, who...ummm...will not do so well. He won't know what the hell he's looking at, and he'll act like a monkey, and quite frankly, it will ruin the experience for me. He's a good boy, he's just active, and doesn't do well with "let's sit here like a civilized human" activities yet. DH and I are going alone, for sure!

In other news, the OB office just called, and my quad screen test results came back completely normal! Yay!!! :happydance: Now I can breathe a bit easier with a normal MaterniT21 result, AND quad screen result! Now, to see if everything looks structurally and anatomically okay at the ultrasound on the 29th...c'mon!!!


----------



## Cppeace

It's ok Gigs. I understand. 

Me and my guy try and go bowling every Tuesday for more exercise for me so just got back from that. I've finally gotten my score back above 100 since getting back in. I used to average 120-130 when I was going often with my mom. Hopefully I can get back to that and maybe better. 

Everytime I cough I can feel one ovary or the other- it's really weird. :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs they might be. Both dogs have been really clingy since I started getting BH. They are few and far in between, but both dogs are like attached to my legs all day.

Shae hope SO feels better :(

MS newborns are cute af it's easy to adore them especially when they aren't the ones keeping you up at night

Peace that's cute you two go bowling every week. I want to do date night every week but having a rough go convincing grandparents to babysit weekly lol. But I love SO's dad (we had breakfast a few days ago) who got on SO's case for suggesting leaving our son for a weekend trip in October. Lol sucka!

Um what else ooo Wookie congrats on the normal quad results!!!


----------



## Jezika

Congrats on the great results, Wooks! And awww poor Oscar with his nooooooo! I'd love to see the world through a two-year-old's eyes. Must be so weird.

Gigs and MS, hang in there! I REALLY wasn't a fan of the the first five or six weeks. The sleep was luckily fairly good due to bedsharing and nursing while side lying, but the mood swings and baby blues were so hard, plus a baby that didn't really do much. People said to would get better, which was hard to believe at the time, but it did obviously. Anyway, obviously you two are pros compared to me anyway, but still... hang in there!

Shae I'm excited about your 23 and me thing and also frustrated you'll have to wait so long to find out. And your poor SO. Isn't heat stroke really bad? I never thought it was until my anxious mum recently sent me a scary article about it. I hope he's better now, in any case.

CP when are you testing?

Dobs I'm sad to hear you're still unwell but woo hoo for getting on well with SO's dad. It's good to have a fam member on side who can kick 'em up the arse for you at times.

AFM sometimes I dress Tilly in gender neutral and even "boyish" clothing, and someone in a store today referred to her as a "he" (despite pink pacifier, which she chews btw, not sucks). And rather than correct her I just rolled with it and thought, "neat, I can kinda feel like I have a son when I want to."

Not sure why I told that story. It was hardly the highlight of my day... idk I guess I'm tired. Merrgghhzzzz.


----------



## Jezika

Also, it's mine and DH's wedding anniversary today (third, though we've been together 9.5 years). If anyone is interested in seeing a video that our good friend had made for us for our wedding, let me know and I'll PM you the link. It was such a cool video... he had interviewed us both about how we met and other things, and unbeknownst to us got all of our wedding party to act everything we said out (they even stole our clothes for it) and edited things together so well, and it was just hilarious. Even our friends who'd flown in from Australia, the UK and the US just days before were in it. Was a huge surprise.


----------



## Cppeace

Jez,I generally start testing at 10dpo- so a week from now. 

Heat stroke can be really bad. I am prone to it myself. I'm much more heat sensitive than cold sensitive when it comes to outdoor temps. My face gets redder and redder and I'll get dizzy and can pass out(haven't since I was little though.). 

Lol If I were to have a girl they'd likely be a tom boy with a bow


----------



## Cppeace

Aww Jez that sounds so cute. I'd like to see it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I want to see


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, I'd like to see too.

We were five years married this year, I can hardly believe it. And I still haven't got round to changing my name on half my accounts (I have too many credit cards and banks)

I could cope with everything else if only I could sleep - once again, I'm downstairs with a grumbling baby at some ungodly hour of the morning. I swear tonight I'm taking a sleeping pill and going to bed at 9pm :( It's Nat's school induction this morning so DH has to go to that and it lasts all morning, so I won't even get a nap til who knows when.

This kid better start smiling properly very, very soon. I need some feedback that doesn't involve crying.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I want to see!

Thank you to all who said they hoped SO gets better. It's possible it's not heat stroke cuz he still felt nauseous all day after, but he hasn't thrown up since. He just wanted to cuddle all afternoon. And then he wanted a hand job :dohh: You'd think that meant he was feeling better but he still felt pretty awful, I think it was just nice to have some kind of good feeling when he felt so horrible. Idky the cold water didn't help him but he also got badly burned despite sunscreen (I got burned too but not painfully like him, I also put on sunscreen) and idk. If it's a bug I'll have it soon enough. I guess that's how we'll find out. 

I just watched the new episode of the handmaids tale (NO SPOILERS UNLESS YOUVE READ THE BOOK) and I'm so mad cuz the season is over! It's been 10 episodes! I looked it up and it turns out the entire book is summed up in those 10 episodes and the book ends the same way the season does. That makes me even more frustrated. I want to know what happens to her! I hate open endings agh!


----------



## Cppeace

Well there will be a season two so hopefully they found more info.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm only on episode 3. They're showing it weekly here. I'm also reading the book, which is only about 300 pages long. Incredible they managed to make 10 episodes out of it tbh. I don't know what the ending is but the reviews said it was a bit sudden and inconclusive so I'm not looking forward to it. I hate stuff like that, I need all the ends tied up and a nice neat ending.


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie great news on the screening!!! Biggest hurdles jumped :thumbup: can't wait to see your ultrasound. How's your bump looking these days?

Come to think about it we're quite overdue for bump shots.

I, too, am up again...3:46 am, been up since 2ish. That said I think Lev has finally fallen back asleep (I hear his pacifier but I think he's sleep nomming). Back to sleep for me too i hope...didn't work out last night, he fell back asleep and it too me an hour, then he was up again an hour later...peed through his clothes so i changed him, then pooped, then puked on me and my pillow. It was an exciting night.

I can't wait for this sleepless night shit to be over. it's the worst.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Might have a reason for some of the sleeplessness - he's too busy eating.

Health visitor has just been and he has gained 1lb 9oz from last time, less than two weeks ago, and now weighs 12lb 5oz. Jumped up a centile for weight to 91st. And head circumference was on the 98th centile - no wonder he wasn't for being born lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs I hope you get through this sleepless section soon. I've done a few weeks of similar with pups before of up every two hours so I know it's not fun for sure.


----------



## kittykat7210

Wookie, glad your results came back clear! I'm sure Oscar will get used to be idea and love his little sibling when they are here :hugs: when is your scan? 

Jez I said he about a baby in blue once at a checkout, and the mum got really offended because the baby was a girl, but it was an honest mistake, most babies dressed in blue are boys! I wouldn't assume a gender if it was in grey or something, but I thought blue (unless it was a dress or covered in flowers etc) was pretty concrete boy, and wouldn't dress Evie in blue until she started to look like a girl (longer hair, little girl face etc) I felt really bad for the mum but I was so sure it was a boy I didn't even think! Congrats on the anniversary though! It's lovely that someone made such a thoughtful video for you!

Gigs sorry you're having a tough time, sounds like he's going through a bit of a phase :( you'll get through this, you're a tough mumma!! 

As for me, I've been washing all of Evie's clothes, I had no idea that we had bought so many :rofl: she has 77 seperate full outfits...

For reference this isn't all of her clothing, it's laid out heavily overlapped on our sofa bed (which is king size) and I haven't included her tights, socks, hats, sleeping bags or bibs...

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsxrsk4gfu.jpg


----------



## shaescott

Kitty that's a lot of clothes haha! But tbh if I don't have that much for my first baby at 30 weeks, I haven't been true to myself :haha: I already have a few onesies and headbands and I'm not even gonna be ttc for at least 4.5 years. SO is being picky and wants to wait longer and I'm like noooooooo what do you mean 2025 agh! I think he's stressed about money tbh. Weddings are so expensive, he's gonna have a LOT of student loans to pay off...


----------



## Cppeace

Weddings don't have to be expensive. My big sis's wedding was less than $1000. My Friend Chris's wedding was around $2500. It was pretty fancy too.


----------



## shaescott

CP it really depends on a lot of factors, including location. The most important thing to me when it comes to how much to spend on different items is my dress. While I'm more excited for the actual getting married part than the dress, I am not going to skimp on the dress, because I only get one wedding, so if I have to pay $1500 for a dress I love, I will. After that, there's the cost of a photographer (hopefully we can find a family friend who will do it for a discounted rate), the officiant, renting locations, hair and makeup, etc. We already know we're not gonna pay for a DJ. We're gonna get a speaker (rent or buy depending on which is more cost effective, if it's close we'll buy cuz it can be used for get togethers later on) and we're gonna make a playlist on a phone. For food, we're probably gonna have a cookout, having the dads and uncles (and moms and aunts if they so wish) cook burgers for everyone. Then we'll have some potato salad, macaroni salad, regular salad, special diet options, a signature cocktail, etc. I'm thinking on the RSVP card I'll have people specify what kind of alcohol and sodas they will want and how much they expect to consume so we know how much to buy. It'll be much cheaper than a caterer, and everyone still gets fed. I just worry about where to have it, because it's planned to be in November, so it's not warm enough to have everyone sitting outside. I guess I can check the usual temps to be sure but if it rains we'll have a problem. I could potentially rent a tent with a space heater, but idk. Money. I don't want people sitting on the cold ground in their wedding clothes. So I'd have to rent tables and chairs. More money. But then again it may be cheaper than renting a place for a reception, and there's the issue of where to do the grilling if it rains... idk. I have 4 years. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Jezika

We so wanted a wedding somewhere out in the open, just something casual with games, home cooked food or even a pot luck (we were only having 45 guests, so small wedding), but finding a venue that was accessible to everyone, renting tables and chairs and getting big items there was just too much of a hassle and not so cheap. In the end we got married in a beautiful public conservatory that was super cheap to book for an hour, and then had the reception at a restaurant that gave us a really good rate on the meals and several hours of open bar. My dress cost $700, my flowers were done by my bestie at cost (she's a florist), I had my hair done by a pro but ended up doing my own make-up, my uncle made our favours, we made all our own decor, signage, menus etc., and I didn't even want a wedding cake but my mum got me a traditional Hungarian cake (not a fancy wedding cake). We hired a jazz band for $400ish and cheap transport to go from ceremony to reception venue. My dad paid for a magician as a surprise, but obv that wasn't something we paid for. The biggest expense was the photographer and videographer, as those were most important to DH and me. We still ended up spending around $15k (Canadian $) on a 45-person wedding despite intending to spend way less. That's still considered cheap for where we live, though. Most of my friends have spent $60k+ on their weddings, which is astounding to me, but they have massive families and also got a lot back in gifts.


----------



## Jezika

Nice stash, Kit! Isn't it crazy to think that one day soon those clothes will begin to actually be worn? I remember taking a picture just like that and now it's surreal to look back at it, because Tilly has now worn and outgrown almost all the things in it. And yes, is assume a baby wearing blue is a boy too. At least she shouldn't have been surprised. I don't take it as an insult though. I'd say most babies look very gender neutral at this age, especially girls (sometimes boys look reaaally boyish).

Gigs hopefully you will be through with the middle of the night diaper changes soon. I was soooo happy once Tilly stopped pooping overnight.

M+S - great weight gain! And yeah, I bet your vagina's relieved to escape that exit.


----------



## wookie130

Oh good grief, Kitty...please tell me those are all different sizes. Because a lot of babies outgrow the newborn and 0-3 month sizes QUICKLY... You're going to have one stylin' babe on your hands! :) Honestly, though, things get stained, pooped on, thrown up on, etc., and it's always good to have more than you think you need. ;)

Gigs- I'm pretty bumpy. I look like I'm 25 weeks along, rather than 18 weeks. No one could look at me and actually wonder if I'm pregnant, because it's so friggin' obvious, that...ummm...you'd have to be blind or really ignorant to not have it figured out by now.

M&S and Gigs- I'm hoping that both of your baby boys start sleeping a bit longer for both of you. It's so hard. I empathize with you both completely. M&S - sounds like you have a great little eater on your hands! Growin' well!

Ugh, people. Speaking of sleep issues...Oscar has been a BEAR to put down for a nap since I've been home on summer vacation. Hannah took a mini-snooze, and the whole time, Ozzy was flipping himself all over, and doing weird toddler yoga poses on his bed, and I finally got fed up, and snatched Hannah (who was awake at that point) up, and we just left him in his room. He's been HOWLING BAWLING for a good 20 minutes, and I've had to go in there several times and holler at him, and get firm. He NEEDS to nap, because if he doesn't get some sleep during the daytime, he's a complete and utter wanker the rest of the day, and in my current condition, that may leave me with no choice but to drive out into a cornfield and leave him there. Obviously I'm kidding, but I'm serious about him being a grump-ass mess when he hasn't napped. 

I am also starting to crack the whip on Ozzy with potty-training. We can go diaper and pant-free around the house now, and I just have to ask him to use the potty hourly. That goes really well, and he's very cooperative about it. What I struggle with, is poop. He will NOT POOP EVER in the potty. He will pinch it totally off, until either nap time or when we go out in public (both of which are times he is diapered), and then he'll mess himself. I've tried just jammie bottoms on him with no diaper (it's an easy up and down for him), but he'll just take a big ol' shit in his pants, and carry on like nothing has happened. Dear Lord. Help me with this little boy. He is giving this old lady gray hairs. :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Weddings are as expensive as you make them.

We paid about £2500 I think for a wedding package at a hotel - it included the room to get married (or the roof terrace, in our case - they had just got the license for people to get married on the roof when we booked and we were the first!), the reception room, sit down meal and drinks for 80, and a buffet for 120 later in the night, and the honeymoon suite for the wedding night. My dad paid for that or we wouldn't have spent as much (were originally looking at hiring a beautiful castle which is converted into a youth hostel - £600 for the night for the full thing and everyone can stay over) The band was about £300 I think, because we wanted a ceilidh and that needs someone to instruct and lead the dances. My dress was £100 from a sample sale. Flowers were plastic, from a craft shop - we just wrapped them in gauze and ribbon and nobody noticed :haha: total cost £5. Table decorations, some fish bowls with blue glass pebbles and floating candles. Favours, a friend made as a wedding gift. Photography, another wedding gift. Hair and make-up, a friend.

Hands down the best wedding I ever went to was my SIL a couple of years ago. They did hire a youth hostel, and a church hall nearby for the actual ceremony then games afterwards. Meal was pot luck, all the guests brought something. The most they spent was on a free bar (as in, stock-piled booze in cost-co, put it all out and you helped yourself) because that was important to them, everything else was begged, borrowed or on the cheap. And it was fantastic :D

$60k on a wedding?! That's more than my brother's house cost... :O


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah, Wooks, both those stages are so hard. We had the no poop in the potty problem for AGES but I'll be damned if I remember how it resolved - I suspect we just waited and they caught on themselves, that tends to be my solution for everything parenting related :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

My house only cost 68k including fees lol and it is on 3 acres
I have officiated a couple weddings.


----------



## wookie130

My wedding (well, my second wedding...my first "wedding" was barely a "wedding" at all, and it was even less of a "marriage"), was only around $1200 total. DH and I were married in our regular church's chapel, which is rather dimly-lit, small, and BEAUTIFUL, and it was about $150 to reserve that. We then had to hire the organist/pianist, and select our songs, etc. We bought unity candles to do that whole thing, which we found at Hobby Lobby for super cheap. I bought my wedding dress at David's Bridal, which was actually a white bridesmaid's dress, for around $99, and it was simply, and really nice. Just immediate family were invited, and no one else. I paid to have my hair and make-up done. We took our own pictures. My mom ordered a simple sheet cake. We went reserved the wine cellar of a local Italian restaurant, and ate there after the wedding, and later on, went out to a bar down the street for some beers. :rofl: It was lovely, simple, intimate, and absolutely stress-free. My DH never looked more handsome...well, perhaps other than when he has to wear his aqua-greenish blue scrubs provided by the hospital staff when he's allowed into the OR with one of the births of our children...I found that oddly enduring also. <3

I absolutely believe in spending money elsewhere, other than on the wedding itself. I would much rather put that money into a home, or into something tangible that we can use together, for years to come. But, lots of couples love the all-out shin-dig fancy wedding, and far be it from me to judge that...those are memories that will last for years to come, and it's definitely all about the couple's style, priorities, etc. There's no right or wrong way to have a wedding, really. It's a highly personal thing, much like anything else. But, I did love my cheapskate small simply wedding. That's just me, though. If I had the budget of one of the Kardashians or something, that would be a whole 'nother story!!! :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I went with the less you plan, the less can go wrong approach on my wedding and therefore it all went great :haha: My DH did most of the organising right enough, I was too sick because of pregnancy to really care much :haha:

He looked very handsome on our wedding day too. Full traditional kilt outfit, sadly only hired. He does own a couple of kilts but not the full regalia. 

Haven't got a clue what he looks like in scrubs - first time I was busy trying not to pass out through tiredness, and this time, busy trying not to pass out because my blood pressure fell so low :haha: Lying on the operating table staring at the light, thinking ooooh, shiny, while my vision is going black round the edges lol. They also took my glasses away because metal frames and I'm completely blind without them :haha:


----------



## shaescott

CP the cost of a house is dramatically different in different regions. In the south it's relatively cheap. In the northeast it's super expensive. In Cali, it's insanely expensive. 

I can't imagine myself getting married in anything but a big beautiful ballgown. It's not something I can compromise on. Everything else, sure.


----------



## Cppeace

I know Shae. And it's not super regional more like just locational. In Louisiana A house built same year, same size and sitting on same amount of property in Shreveport is about 25% cheaper than Bossier. There is only a river and bridge separating the two towns but the crime is way worse in Shreveport. If I bought a house in Springfield Mo, instead of 60 miles away in a smaller town, It would have cost me 20k more than I paid or worse. 

Look around for the dress,check into dressmakers as well. I know of people who've had $2000 dresses made for $500 or less. You have time to find and get what you want.

I personally don't ever want to get married,but that's just me. Everyone else can and I'm fine with it lol


----------



## Cppeace

MS the full regalia Kilt is an awesome look for sure.


----------



## Flueky88

I spent less than $1200 on our wedding I think it was perfect. I can't imagine it any other way. Spending too much seems overboard for me, but, get different strokes for different folks.

Gigs and m&S here's hoping for some better sleep soon!!

Wooks you are super woman for sure!

Mine is blank now sorry guys. Small bouts of sleep here myself.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I had a big beautiful ball gown. It had diamantes on it and everything :haha: £100 from a sample sale ;)


----------



## shaescott

CP that too, but your house was 60k vs 80k while in New England its more like 200k vs 350k (New Hampshire vs Massachusetts). Not trying to argue or anything so if I'm coming off that way I apologize. 

Also CP, I really like the suggestion of finding a dressmaker. I will highly consider that. I might try on lots of dresses under $2000 and when I fall in love with one, take lots of pictures of me in it and find pics of it online as well, and bring the pics to a dressmaker and have them make a replica of it for me. I really don't think that most wedding dresses are worth what they are priced at. The material itself is probably like $200 or something, tops. Sigh. 

I'm definitely gonna do lots of research on ways to save money. I'm thinking if the church I get married in has a lower level with enough room for it, I may use that as the reception location. If not, I'll figure out another way to save I guess.


----------



## DobbyForever

Long day will post later but gigs here's your bumpie
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0361.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm going to need your wedding advice lol when I was previously engaged my parents said 20k. Finding a venue around here that was all inclusive or one that wasn't then adding everything... throw in all the other stuff you need. I had two options: no big extra frills at a hotel on fisherman's wharf in SF or (ultimately decided) destination wedding in Hawaii with an all inclusive hotel stay and reception luau with a significantly reduced guest list. At the time, owning a house was not even on my mind cuz that cheating SOB was a freelance photographer (ironically the most well liked photos on his flickr were ones I took using natural light as a filter so unedited). But yeah I definitely chose down payment help over wedding so now I'd be paying my own way. Which is like ok mortgage is 2800, HOA 400, car 311, daycare 1800.... sigh brokesville

SO has asked a lot lately about getting hitched. Usually he only asks when drunk but he's brought it up every few days for a few weeks. Problem is he won't do destination because he wants his MC there and his friends there and I'm like um with what money are we inviting all these people AND having the wedding in SF bay? Because I'm not putting forward shit and neither are my parents and neither are your parents and I want a single family home by the time my son is in kinder.

ETA
The knot says average is now 36k (up 10k from when I was looking about 7 years ago) and that the average spent oer guest has risen significantly as weddings get pricier but guest lists get smaller 

Fox reported this year that most urban areas of Cali (LA, SD, SF) are between 10-15 most expensive places to get married. SF Bay being the cheapest of the three averaging $43k.


----------



## Cppeace

Eh depending on the amount of material, you are prolly looking at $300-$400 worth and the prolly 16-24 hours of work at at least $10 an hour so Most likely $600 ish all together but like I said way cheaper than 2k. 

Dobs looking good.


----------



## gigglebox

My folks paid for ours. In retrospect i wish we eloped and just had the reception somewhere inexpensive. Instead we had ceremony & reception at a beauty historical home. In thw wns it was 15-20k. That said, i am the only daughter of 3 kids, so they wanted to go for it. Despite the large expense, it was still cheap for a wedding (in NOVA) and was the least expensive of all my married friends I believe. 

Jez I forgot to request a link to the video! I wanna seeee

Dobs your bump is looking amazeballs. Nicely done :thumbup:

Omg i want bubble tea. At 2am. Damn.

Boobers has been renamed. He is now Mr. Fidgets. He's so damn fidgety! Especially when he has a spiled diaper. Or at 2am fighting sleep.

Kit, nice clothing line you have there! Do agree that i hope you have more than just nb clothes...


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yes kit nice clothes stash. My gyn straight up told me last Saturday if I had any nb size to return them. She was like look as a mom if four, I will tell you right now get rid of any nb and only buy 3m and up. They wear nb for a week and so they can stand to be baggy for a week.

But alas I have zero receipts for my nb clothes and actually not too many so I'll just wash them and not do laundry that first week buaha. I also don't actually have that many which is weird because I swear I did....

Anyway having trouble sleeping =\. Officially been sick for two weeks


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I love your bump agh! 

Also I love talking about weddings but I also have no experience with them. I was a flower girl when I was 5 and I haven't been to a wedding since, but i'm actually going to my cousin (once removed)'s wedding in two weeks! I have sooo many cousins and she's not one I'm very close to but her mom, my regular cousin, is decently close to my mom (she is the daughter of my mom's sister who died in the air show accident, the pilot, my aunt was way older than my mom so the regular cousin is only like 5-10 years younger than my mom, I'd guess more like 5) and she said I should come. I'm not gonna pass it up, that's for sure. 

ANYWAY, enough of my rambling. I was getting to the point of, those of you ladies who are married and had any kind of wedding that was more than going to the courthouse etc, advice is greatly welcomed (though more for Dobs cuz let's face it she's getting married before I am). 

CP yeah I know the seamstress has to be paid for her time as well. And yeah I guess with the crazy amount of fabric required to keep my ballgown poofy enough for my taste, I'll need to spend a bit more on fabric haha. Too bad I can't see well enough to make my own. Or sew enough to do anything more than sew on a button. Which I'm sure I would do wrong but I would do it in a way that is "good enough" aka as long as it works, eh, whatevs. I feel like it might be easier to get the dress to stay poofy if I use a hoop skirt type thing :rofl: I'll just tie a hula hoop under my dress :rofl:

I think wookie mentioned Oscar giving her gray hair lol, and it made me curious. Which of you have gray hairs, and how old were you when you got your first? 
My mom just got her first at 50 (I know, no sympathy lol, she's behind a bit there) so I'm hoping I follow suit.


----------



## gigglebox

I had strands of gray in high school. Just here and there; I thought they were cool. I am now 30 and would say i'm about 30-40% gray. Not so cool now :haha: really wish i was not gray at all or completely gray. If you recall i tried to dye it all gray with no success (even after bleaching). When my hair gets long enough i think i'll give up on dying all together; will just cut off the blue tips and let it go to ehatever state it wants.

Dobs I rather enjoyed having sone clothes that fit, especially for pics. In fact i went out and bought more nb onesies because i hates putring him in baggy stuff. He's still wearing them. 

Cat & Jack for the win (target). Get long sleeve/pants ones because they're cold at first and your house is temp controlled. They zip up from the bottom. Sold in 3 packs.

Do eeeet.


----------



## gigglebox

I have the sinking suspicion Fidgets is going to puke at some point.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't have any grey. My mum was just starting to get a few strands when she died at 42. My dad is 63 and still only really has grey in his eyebrows, whereas DH, about to turn 40, has quite a lot.

Wedding tip - as soon as you put the word wedding in front of the item, the price triples. Get shoes, accessories, bridesmaids dresses etc in a normal shop, not a wedding one. In fact, do your best to avoid wedding shops altogether. And pro jewellery tip - a titanium wedding ring looks the same as white gold or platinum, is much, much harder wearing and does not need to be professionally cleaned or re-dipped, and is 1/10th the price. Ours were £30 for the pair, including engraving. (titanium everything ftw - I do wear some gold in my face because I obvs get it cost price and I liked the designs but titanium is a far superior material for jewellery). Venue wise, if you can, get married out of season and on a week day.

NB clothes - only fat boy has grown out of his in a week. The others all wore them for at least a month, Elisabeth even longer. If you have a normal size baby, 0-3 vests and trousers and dresses will probably be fine, but sleepsuits will be massive, and when they kick, their legs get all tangled up and then they get angry. 

Lol @ mr fidgets. 

Perfect bump Dobs!


----------



## wookie130

I'm a natural blonde, but I do have a few grays, here and there. Nothing noticeable. They've just started showing up...thanks to my son. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

^excellent tips! Also may i suggest moissanite instead of diamonds? They're similar and super sparkly but much less expensive and more ethical. 

Poor Fidgets :( this kid has been having stomach issues on a new formula that's supposed to be amazing quality. We gave him time to adjust but poor kid has been pooping excessive and now has a raw butt from, i presume, all the wiping. It's also been a factor in his increasingly poor sleep because he wakes up with the slightest amount of moisture. Last night he slept from about 10 until 1, then up until 3, back up at 4, and has basically been snooze fussing since (ie not getting back to sleep because he keeps fussing). It's now 7am, he's wide awake in my lap.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol thanks Shae. I'm over my bump. I know I should be grateful because I think relatively speaking I have a tidy, cute bump but meh. I miss my body lol and being able to hug people and not waking up with a Charlie horse

I hate wedding planning. I get stressed easily by things not going according to plan, part of my anxiety, and with weddings there's a lot of room for error. I'm not marrying SO until I think he's marrying me for the right reasons/ I feel more confident in us as a couple. I think he's just feeling pressure to be married in his parents' eyes, which is not my problem nor a good reason to be married. 

Financially, I'd get bumped into a higher tax bracket. His tax rate stays the same. I also would share my mortgage credit rather than being able to just know oh this much of the refund is mine. And of course claiming A. Basically he wins all around, I don't have any financial incentive. And we'd never agree on a prenup. He expects me to agree to no alimony and no child support even if the cause of divorce was infidelity, let's face it, on his end. Like lmfao LMFAO not happening. I wouldn't be vindictive, but you will be sure I'd make sure A was taken care of.

The long short of that is being the daughter of a family law attorney and breaking an engagement off post venue deposit makes you very hesitant to get married

Gigs my house is not temp controlled lol I have central heating but no central ac. We're a fan ftl house during the summer. If anything, I worry about overheating =\. I'm with you though I was like yeah baggy may make financial sense but I like things to fit, too. Hehe. I hope he doesn't vomit! :(

I love getting people's advice. I notice certain groups tend to have the same advice. Like we all gravitate towards like minded people even on things that go undiscussed.

MS that is so true the second it becomes wedding GG price goes way up 

I don't have money advice. This is exactly why we're one and done. SO and I like to save money to an extent. But I could never give up the feel of a white gold ring or have a non diamond centerstone. My diamond was just off from flawless. I'd rather have a higher quality diamond that is smaller than a larger one with more imperfections. SO with the wedding is like SF city hall is a no. If we're having a ceremony it will be done correctly. We're very materialistic and shallow. My son has 6k+ of crap in his room. I had a bassinet. Literally just diapers and a bassinet.


----------



## Michellebelle

I love the cat & jack line from target too!

Re grey hair - I first noticed a grey hair when I was 25. I've gotten more since then, but they aren't really noticeable and I wind up pulling out the ones that stick out strangely. I'm 35 now. I don't dye my hair.

Wedding talk! A wedding doesn't have to be expensive! My parents didn't have the money to contribute, so DH and I paid for everything. Our entire wedding AND two-week honeymoon to Europe cost around $10k. We just figured out where we didn't need to spend money, and kept our wedding SUPER small. At the end of the day, we just wanted something memorable and to be married at the end of it. I wound up getting my dress at Nordstrom for just over $100, my bouquet only cost about $100, small wedding meant we didn't really need a cake, so we had other desserts, we got married in a beautiful church, had one of our friends take some photos and just passed my camera around so we got a lot of cool shots of stuff. I'm so glad we didn't spend a bunch of money on the wedding itself and spent more on traveling for our honeymoon. But everyone has to do what's right for them! Some people really want that big wedding with a lot of people, but it just wasn't for us.


----------



## Michellebelle

On rings, I don't have a wedding ring. I use my engagement ring as both. Having an additional ring just seemed unnecessary to me. And my engagement ring is my great-grandmother's ring, so all we had to pay was for resizing. It's pretty and kinda Art Deco since it's from the 1910s. And the diamond in it is really cool too. It's a cut they don't do anymore, so it's unique. I love it. So we really saved money!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was always said to see women replacing their engagement ring to wear a wedding band. Engagement rings are so much prettier! My band is part of a set, so I wear it now because my ring looks significantly bigger lol but the band was designed to fit seemlessly as if it was one ring. Pics with and without the band. 

Last day of school with kids!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8923.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9897.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## M&S+Bump

I only wear my wedding band because I'm paranoid about the diamonds falling out of both my engagement and eternity rings - realistically, not likely to happen, but still. They're also both white gold and starting to discolour on the inside. I'm too rough and careless for nice things.

We had the absolute minimum amount of guests we could get away with, lots of people cut out to keep it 'small' and still ended up with 80 at the ceremony and 200+ for the evening :rofl: Immediate family and a couple of friends only - the joys of a good Scottish Catholic family!


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, depending how poofy you want the skirt will depend on what is used to make it stick out. There's this thing you can sew in, it's almost called a spine but that's not right, the name escapes me as I've never used one and it will make the skirt portion get a small bell shape. If you want a really big poof it will take an under skeleton attached lol The second is much more expensive to do.

Small poof



Big poof


----------



## DobbyForever

Re falling out as long as I have my ring inspected and shined at the company I got it from (hint I have a friend in the diamond business lol only Bay Area people will get it) then they will replace any diamonds that fall off including my center stone

The guests add up quickly. That's so true. I wanted a small screw everyone wedding just family I like and super tight friends and hit 50

My auntie has stage four lung and bone cancer :(. She had breast cancer ten years ago and we thought she beat it. But she refused to stop smoking and now it's all over her body :(


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that Dobs :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

CP the small poof looks a-line to me haha, I definitely want the big poof!

Dobs sorry to hear about the cancer :(


----------



## Cppeace

Shae then I'd say add $75-125 more to the cost lol That underpenning skeleton thing is a pain lol 

Jez, finally got around to watching the video. You two are so cute and the video was well done and funny. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I think none has a pretty good prognosis but if I'm remembering correctly stage four lung cancer has a super lower 5 year survival rate :(.


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry to hear, Dobs. :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry to hear about your aunt, Dobs. Stage four anything is pretty bad as far as I was aware, especially once it metastises :( It's an evil disease.


----------



## shaescott

My grandmother's breast cancer metastasized in her hand. They told us that once metastasis appears on the skin the life expectancy is 6 months I think? Or did they say 3... either way, she was on hospice, which dramatically extended her life (percentage-wise). The metastasis happened in August or September of 2015, and she died June 2016. So the number they give you is often wrong, and while you should be prepared, you can also be hopeful that their estimate is an underestimate. Sadly though, my grandmother was 92 when she died, and your aunt is much younger I believe you said? Or maybe I'm just assuming. Either way I'm pretty sure she is. SO's best friends stepdad died last summer in his 30s from brain cancer. They overestimated for him. We were gonna go visit him on the day he died. I had never met him. It's all very said. He hadn't smoked or done anything to cause the cancer. They think he'd had it since he was a kid. Sigh. 

Anyway, Jez, that video was hilarious. Your name is pretty cool too, never seen it spelled that way, and rarely heard of it in general. Also the recreations by your friends were perfect :rofl:

CP yeah I expected it would cost more. Sigh. 

I think Gigs suggested moissonite or however you spell it? It's a good idea, I'll consider it. I actually suggested to SO he just get me some high quality CZ lol.


----------



## Cppeace

There are a ton of less well known gems that are way cheaper than diamond and beautiful. I love the color shifting gems myself. :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

All my piercing jewellery is mystic topaz which shifts between green and purple. I loves it.

My mum was diagnosed with stage stomach cancer in June, it had metastised to her liver but only one small bit apparently, and she died in December that year. She was diagnosed as terminal from the get-go, although I only found that out from reading her hospital notes a few years ago - my dad led us to believe she was getting treatment, I guess we were only teenagers so they didn't want to burden us with the full situation (I wish they had just told us the truth) Although, reading about it, almost the only way to survive stomach cancer is not to get it in the first place.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. I hate that so many if you have experience with terminal cancers though :(. I'm very confused because my mom got the impression things were under control, but my doctor brother is saying she had to have misinterpreted because if it's metastasized into her bones and lungs from her breast then she's at the point of making sure her final affairs are in order. So I'm not sure what's going on.

In other news, my school year is unofficially over! Class is ready for check out tomorrow thanks to my mom helping out. And I'm bored already lol. I may head upstairs and assemble his toy storage bin so I can do something about the toys in his closet


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt. Cancer is a b*tch to say the least, my cousin was 14 when she died because of an inoperable cancerous brain tumour. I hate it, it's killed the majority of my family. I think doctors sometimes have a hard time saying how bad it really is, they sugar coat their language and think it gets through the real message but half the time it doesn't. I hope you're okay :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Like Gigs, I was going to suggest moissanite too. My engagement ring, one of my two wedding bands and the ring I got for my 30th bday are all moissanite. I'm so glad I had discovered it. It's not cheap, but much cheaper than diamonds, pretty much just as strong, will never fade, and they throw a lot more rainbow sparkles. The only downside (IMO) is that they're a slightly more buttery hue, even when treated to be whiter, but you'd likely not even notice unless it's next to a very white diamond. I like its warmth, anyway. I'm obsessed with gems and big sparkly ones in particular, so my rings would've cost probably over $50k for equivalent sized diamonds, which I could never justify. I also love mystic topaz and morganite, plus a bunch of other gems. Damn, now I want more gemmmmms.

M+S had some good wedding tips. The other place I saved money was not having matching bridesmaid dresses. I gave them a matching colour pallet and had them pick what they wanted. Mind you, apparently it was a pain for them to find something they liked in the right colour, plus by the time the wedding came around I didn't care about anything at all, so it wasn't until much after the wedding that I realized from several guests' comments that two of my bridesmaids had worn the shortest dresses you could imagine without actually showing ass. Didn't really bother me (they were otherwise floaty dresses and it was a super hot day so I genuinely didn't notice), but I think some of my fam were a bit judgy (eye roll).

CP is the spine thing in the dress called ribbing? Probably not, but I feel like it's a body part of some sort. 

Shae, at the beginning of my long engagement I had discovered these Chinese websites that sold wedding dresses for suuuuuper cheap. I thought I'd experiment without expecting much, so I ordered one for $200ish (pretty sure it was a copy of a designer dress) and they even sent me some progress photos and allowed me to request changes before they delivered it to me. It ended up being not too bad, aside from the beading being pretty sparse and the fabric having a couple of very small stains. By the time my wedding drew closer I preferred a lace dress in a different style so I never wore it. I've intended to sell it for ages, but I'm so lazy. Anyway, maybe that kind of site sells the big poofy underskirt things. 

Thanks for compliments on the vid. It was an awesome surprise for sure. Gigs I'll find the link and send again soon.

Dobs I'm so sorry about your aunt. I too thought stage 4 anything is very serious. I hope you guys get more info soon and can provide as much support to her (and each other) as you all need.


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed the video :cry:


----------



## Cppeace

It's actually called a horse hair braid- Don't know why I was thinking spine lol It is a 1-4 inch flat piece put it to give skits a bit of stiffness and makes them more poofy and fun to twirl around lol
This video shows it off. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJEUnQobbQ0


----------



## Jezika

Oh that's cool. Never heard of it before.

Dobs I just sent you the link.

In case anyone is interested, here's my 30th bday moissanite ring. Lighting is crap though. It's old European cut. I haven't worn it in ages though because my hands were swollen in pregnancy and now I don't want to gouge Tilly's eye out with it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8752.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Cppeace

There is ribbing in skirts though but its usually vertical not horizontal. 
The ring is pretty :)


----------



## shaescott

I discovered you can actually get pretty rings with simulated diamonds on Etsy for like $130. Sent a link to SO haha just like Jez sent links to her hubby pre-engagement :haha:


----------



## shaescott

I'm kinda curious, so if anyone wants to show pics of their wedding dress OR pics of weddings dresses they love... (even if you are married and just don't wanna share those pics or now have different taste, and even if you don't want to get married @CP lol). I realize everyone has different tastes in dresses so it would be cool to see what everyone likes.


----------



## shaescott

Jez the online dress ordering from China makes me nervous. I see so many horror stories, and I don't want to be one of them, ya know? I found sites that made copies of a bridesmaid dress I want sooo bad but I'm too scared to risk spending money on it. It's just that the dress i want is a copy of a picture of someone wearing it, not one I can find online at regular sites. Could've been made by a seamstress, you know? I'm thinking if I have no other option I might enlist a seamstress for those too but I'd rather not. It's just that I NEED to have red roses as my bouquet, so I need a certain color bridesmaid dress, and sparkly gold dresses that are pretty are hard to find. I don't care about anyone else's flowers but the red roses are not something I'll budge on for me. And I feel like if I don't have red as part of the color palette it'll look weird when I have red roses, so I was gonna have a deep red, white, and gold palette. But it's weird cuz those were my school colors when I was younger... I just don't want it to not match ya know?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs :hugs: terrible news. Glad school's almost dobe though. I'm sure summer can't come soon enough.

Shae maybe you can get the volume you want with many layers of tulle. Also, i had a bad experience with a chinese made wedding dress i bought from ebay. I still used it for a photo shoot but it was cheaply made and ill fitting.

Jez that video was so cute. And omg watch out, Tilly is going to be a heart breaker with how hot both her parents are! Also we have the same taste in gems, it seems. I love mystic topaz but the blue to green variety. I'm forever on the search for affordable morganite in a rose gold setting.

Stand by for wedding dress photo...


----------



## Jezika

Makes sense, Shae. And yes, those Chinese dress websites are very hit and miss... mostly miss from what I saw, so I wouldn't advise getting a dress made from there.


----------



## gigglebox

Still regretnot losing more weight for my wedding...oh well. I did manage to get off 20lbs. 

Funnily enough I weigh the same right now as i did in this pic. I look totally different though. Funny how different your body distributes weight after babies.
 



Attached Files:







C0B01E2B-9F28-4011-8DFE-97B5F23BE79C.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FutureMrs

Love all the wedding talk!!! I would give anything to relive the day if yo wedding honestly it was one of the best days of my Odis!

You look stunning Gigs! 

Jez love that ring I have never heard of them before!

We are taking baby on her first flight Tuesday, anyone have any tips or suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0788.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 26









IMG_0791.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Cppeace

I've never seen one that I was just like Oh my gosh that's so gorgeous I'd love to have that dress. I'm not very girly though. 

I have a real thing for fairies though. Me and the Fae have a long history lol. 
If I were to ever get a tattoo It would be a pair of fairy wings on my back. I can see them but will likely never do it.

This style is pretty to me but the color shouldn't be red,baby blue or green would be much prettier to me.


The back of this one is beautiful too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jezzzzz ahhhhhh that video! I second Gigs! Two hotties for parents, she's going to have the guys lining up! Love, love, love it! Your friends are so sweet! And lol Shae taking a page out of your book with the engagement ring links hehe.

Gigs I think you look gorgeous! Love the dress. Agree very unique

The dress I was leaning toward was discontinued and I cannot remember the style #. I was really into Pnina Tornai, Maggie Sottero, and Alfred Angelo. Was going back and forth between something slimming and ball gown. I did the slim for my junior prom and ball gown for senior (both dresses were $450ish). Sadly I am lacking pictures of either prom dress. Oh well. But yeah the ball gown was a style I was looking at. That other one was similar to a dress I also liked. Keep in mind this was around twilight breaking dawn part 1 era (2011) so long lace sleeve with the exposed back was super in. I had an appointment to try on the twilight dress for shits and giggles
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0366.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0363.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace also super unique! Cute!!!

Omg future you look so happy and beautiful!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ooooo beautiful dresses!
Future you look like you took those pics out of a magazine &#55357;&#56845; Gorgeous!!!

Coo I love that dress. I love tulle...this dress reminds me of a violet ballgown i fell in love with at a bridal salon that was out of my budget. It had flowers all over it though.

Dobs my dream dress was a maggie sattero but no salon around me had it. There was one place that could get it but said we'd have to pay the shipping to get it there which was $70!!! I couldn't justify spending that much money just to try on something I might hate so i had to let it go. I never did though...i still think about that dress.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww bummer :( I was registered to go to a MS trunk show/they're carried a lot around here. Perks of suburbia/urban living.

Seriously laid on bed depressed all day. Effing hormones


----------



## pacificlove

I had my dress made, and paid under $500 for it :) beautiful fit, etc!! Loved how light it felt too. 

Like jez, we kept our wedding small (30 guests) with just immediate family and close friends. We had an outdoor, lake front wedding away from the big city. I arrived by canoe which was quite fun. Our total cost 15k, the same wedding in town would have been double and triple in the big city. We did our wedding this way, because that is what we wanted. We both aren't city or church folk..
The 15k include our 3 nights at the resort, a 3 night quick honeymoon at an expensive ocean front resort, flowers, etc


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'll get my wedding photos from the laptop later on. Here's my full whack of rings for now - apparently my fingers are also fat because of pregnancy, they barely went on :nope:

Loving the dresses!

CP - there's an etsy shop I follow I think you'd like, it's called Raw Rags. The dresses are like 400 so I can't justify ever buying one but I like looking at them.

Jez, I'm missing the video link too :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9616.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

I love looking at wedding gowns. I really want to work in a salon one day. I'd also love to try working at a jewelers.


----------



## kittykat7210

Everyone looks so lovely!! Me and hubby didn't have a wedding, we went to a registry office in a suit and a white tea dress and got married like that. We had no money at the time and always said we would renew our vows and have a proper wedding type thing then, but we haven't done it as of yet so I doubt we will, which is slightly upsetting but it is what it is


----------



## M&S+Bump

Me and my £5 bouquet :haha:

You can just see DH in the bottom corner as well. I'm not sure what computer all my wedding pictures are on, but apparently it isn't this one lol. I don't look too bad for 18 weeks pregnant...

Kit, you've got all the time in the world :) And at least you aren't in a load of debt because of it - a girl I know took out a loan to pay for a slap-up wedding, which tbh wasn't all that great - I think she spent most of her money on the dress! - and it took her longer to pay the loan than the marriage lasted...
 



Attached Files:







469970_392100814154926_100000650338376_1225619_1351611761_o.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Kit there is always time. My mom has been married twice and no proper wedding :(. You just reminded me I should hint at that to my stepdad.

MS love the rings. I can't even get mine on anymore with lotions and water and any other trick :(

Yeah my friend took a loan to do a backyard wedding. I have too many loans going on that I personally would only do a wedding I could pay for in cash even if it's cash installments like this month we paid the photographer and this month that lol. Idk

SO and I were talking again and he was like I want to marry you to make it real and I'm like no dummy you marry someone because it's real. We're really going through a lot of just motions lately. Idk if we can find the love again. I don't even want to touch him anymore. The thought of sex just makes me cringe. I physically shudder away every time he tries to nibble my ear or get close. He's trying really hard but idk.

The place we would want to get married is like min $85/person with a 25 person minimum but then you have to book all your vendors from their preferred probably expensive list because it's a four star resort so they don't want any joe blow off the street causing a ruckus. Idk I'd probably budget 20k again but this time minus honeymoon. Idk. I have time anyway. If I agree to marry him I want my son off the boob when it happens. That way I don't feel as bad leaving him with my parents/drinking


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm almost six weeks pp Dobs, the water retention is gone (I can see my cheekbones again lol) so rings fit on, just. Just the 30lb of flab to get rid of now and maybe they'll fit comfortably again!

Sounds like not getting married, at least for a while yet, is a good plan for you guys, especially if there's no financial incentive or benefit. And f*** that pre-nup signing away child support business - I'd bloody hope SO would WANT to pay child support for his son regardless of whether you're together or not - that's his kid!

Pregnancy hormones can make you go one way or the other - clingy or push away completely. I clung to my DH this time and pushed everyone and everything else away. In previous pregnancies, it's him that I've been distant with. It's a huge upheaval in your body and your life, so not a good time to make any kind of big decisions!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg. I'm free until October and my cable and Internet is out. What cruel joke is this?!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that's such a good point I didn't think to consider all the hormones at play right now. You're so right now is not the time for big decisions.

Yeah the thing that annoys me about CS is I have cousins who use their cs to buy clothes and go to the spa and on their bfs not their kids, but he knows any day he gives me (cs or alimony or both) would go toward taking care of our son. Likewise, I would want him to agree on being hands on my car and condo (because he would be entitled to half of anything gained while married so any payments made together) but like we maintain separate finances so eff off that's my house and my car. But meh. I got time to figure it out.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Car and condo staying with you and him not giving you money for the spa sounds fair to me. Not contributing to his son's upbringing, not so much, unless he intends to have exact half of custody and buy exactly half his stuff - and that's probably not likely, right?

But who knows what will happen in the future so it's a worry for another day!


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk. TBH I have no idea what he would do regarding custody. He's made it clear if I die my parents take our son. But he says that now before he's actually bonded with him. Which, tbh, is why I'm pushing my stepdad to draw up guardianship paperwork sooner rather than later. I do not want him being the only caretaker of my son. He's going to teach him stupid s* and idk all the details of abuse he endured as a kid but I have little faith in his family.


----------



## shaescott

So sorry I was MIA for the wedding dress pics! So pretty, all of them, and Future wow you look so young and slim and gorgeous, holy crap! M&S I saw the kilt in the corner, yes. Very nice! And you looked great for 18 weeks, yes. Gigs you looked so pretty too! Dobs those dresses are so gorgeous as well. Love both of them. CP ooo fairy inspired dresses, so cool! I'm trying to figure out who I missed because I probably missed at least one person so if I missed you I bet I thought yours was pretty too!

I'll post pics of dresses I like in a few minutes. 

Dobs yeah I'd be a bit concerned about no child support, and him not wanting to be the guardian if you die. Like you said, he may change his mind after bonding, so that's a bit reassuring. SO has told me that if I ever cheat on him that he will promptly divorce me, kill the guy I cheated with, take all our stuff, and sue for full custody of our kids, so at least I know he wants to be their guardian :haha: but I'm like "why do I need to know that, I'm not gonna cheat on you, I've never cheated on you ever, like why?" But his dad cheated on his mom and it hurt her so badly, it was hard for him to watch, so he's very clear about his feelings on it. They are quite intense feelings, clearly. 

I got the 23andMe box today! Promptly waited the 30 minutes from food/drink/gum and spit in the tube. Registered on the site and just gotta put it in the mailbox tomorrow! Now to wait 4-6 weeks...

I've been eating so much ramen lately, not even on purpose, it's just that I discovered you could make it in the microwave even if it was the packet kind, and since then I've been eating sooo much of it. I even had to refill my soy sauce bottle from my big-ass jug.


----------



## shaescott

Please note that any that are not in white/ivory, I would want to get them in white/ivory. The one with the champagne ribbon belt, either the belt is white/ivory or the belt goes. Also I have more pics but the max upload is 5 images so that'll be next post.


----------



## shaescott

Second batch of dresses


----------



## Cppeace

all pretty- those can all be done with the horse hair option and not a skeleton.


----------



## shaescott

Ooo good to know, thanks CP!


----------



## Cppeace

YW :)


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah will prolly have to be a big one like 6 inch but the Horse braids can do that much poof. That should save you a bit more :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I have no idea what you two are saying but the dresses are pretty :)

Yeah idk he annoys me right now. Like he just took me out to dinner and gave me money to get my nails done and a prenatal massage so "his boo should feel pampered" and I'm like eye roll :rofl: starting to think it's just hormones


----------



## Cppeace

sounds like hormones to me hon.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm not too familiar with it either but apparently they are methods of making dresses poof out to varying degrees.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae they all look lovely!! 


This is the dress I would wear if we ever got round to doing the whole wedding type thing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## shaescott

Kitty it's very pretty!

I've been having later shifts for work lately and today I have a 9-4 and I'm having gas pain and I need to shower and I don't want to move but it's too late to call out partially cuz we open at 9 so they're gonna need me... hopefully it'll be a slow morning like it usually is. Maybe they'll put me on lottery (which doubles as express) like nice human beings. But probably not. If anything they better put me on the register that gets the least traffic. If the 8:45 person takes it I'm gonna be mad lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh all the dresses...i love looking at them!

Kit, thay is so pretty, i really like the lace sleeves.

Shae, i LOVE the first two, with the tulle and the floral details that kind of trickle down the dress.

Dobs, I agree. Hormones are crazy and can make you want crazy things, or conversely stay away from things. I can't remember if it was someone on here or another thead but there was someone feeling guilty as she didn't want to be around her own children. I know I personally didn't have any sexual intereat in hubs at the end or pregnancy (the only times we had sex was just to do it before the baby cock blocked us once here)--and id you recall, we have a fairly large sexual appetite. 

I was also depressed just feeling ao trapped in my own body, so i know that didn't help.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs and wooks. Ty. I just feel so off lately. I'm blaming hormones.

Kit you and I have very similar style. I saw that dress and liked it as well hehe. My only issue with that sweetheart neckline (is that it?) is you need a very particular breast size to pull it off: not too big and not too small. And my second wedding condition is post breast job so my to be porn star ladies will look trashy in a sweetheart :(. And as fun as it would be to piss off his mom, i can't lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs If it's a high sweetheart I think you would be fine (depending on how big you go of course) slightly larger breasts look nice in a sweetheart! Better than a V shape neckline :haha: but I absolutely adore that dress, it costs £1800 though and that feels like a major extravagance given I'll only wear it once :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

YOWO(H) you only wed once (hopefully) ;). But yeah I hear you that's how I feel. That's a lot of money to put on a one day event =\

I'm thinking just a D. The DD is a bit too much on women with my frame. Jessie Jane in Pirates is the look I'm going for. So large you know they're fake but not so large you just want to vomit/can't cover up under the right shirt


----------



## shaescott

lol I'm gonna need a major push-up bra to get away with the sweetheart neckline but I NEED the sweetheart neckline so that's just gonna have to be the way it is. Cheaper to buy the bra than the new boobs :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: that is true


----------



## Cppeace

I am so freaking tired and crabby and just feel off today. Was gagging at the thought of greasy food...


----------



## DobbyForever

Here's my senior prom dress (ignore my mid sentence gaping mouth lol) but yeah I felt way flat in it lol. Definitely around $450 because my mom made me pay for it since she wanted me to not go with my asshole bf (who dumped me two days before prom and his childhood friend who was in my marine biology class the summer prior went with me as a favor)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0367.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## gigglebox

Aww yoi you look so pretty!!!

Cpp hopefully all good signs and your wait is finally over :hugs:

Where is J hiding???


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I second gigs fxed

And also second gigs re J! Has she posted any videos recently? Too busy playing FarmVille to check lolol then need to get up and assemble his toy storage thing. SO offered unenthusiastically but I want it done now. Might wash all my nb stuff too


----------



## shaescott

Dobby awww so cute! I didn't go to prom. SO didn't want to go. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

What???? Boo. I would have gone with friends. I only bothered hunting down a "date" because all of my friends already had plans to rent a limo and do dinner before and they couldn't add me to the reservation at the last minute. My brother lent me his brand new convertible Spider so I wouldn't have to take my dingy family car.

My little brother didn't go to his gf's prom because he had a midterm that weekend and two papers due. So she went stag with her friends, some stag some couples.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I didn't go to my senior dance because I was in Finland for the last stretch of my mum being ill (we were flying back and forth every other week but this particular time we came home from school and my dad had the bags packed and we were going til it was over) and I was gutted - I had my shoes, dress, cape - goth baby that I was - everything was planned. I still have the shoes and I've still never worn them. I left school after that year so missed out on the sixth years' dance as well.

Dobs you look so cute. And you defo have way more of a rack than I did at that age :haha:

Cp - fx! When are you due to test?

I just youtubed chickens not moving their heads and it gave me a clearblue advert. Why you do this to me, youtube? Go away with your brood inducing antics. 

Shae - all those dresses looked the same to me. I'm not a real girl :haha: Good that you are clear on what you want.

We are child-free except Isaac, and have the fire pit going. The rain keeps trying to come on and my DH keeps praying and it goes away again. It's bizarre :rofl: He's so drunk. He is going to regret it big time tomorrow morning when he has to get up for church and his youth group.


----------



## shaescott

We went to homecoming my freshman year and we spent the entire night sitting on the floor against the wall, talking. We basically started dating because of homecoming, like I told him he should go and then basically asked him to go with me when I realized he was interested and it was an awkward "um are we dating now" "if you want to be" "okay" "do you want to be?" "Okay" like it was a mess. So anyway, the year of my junior prom we went to Boston all dressed up pretty, I bought a dress just for it, and we went to a fancy Italian restaurant (like super expensive) and we got a caricature done of us. It was cute and fun. My senior year I worked on the day of prom cuz I knew I wasn't gonna go. Sigh. 

CP fx'd for you and a sticky bean!!!


----------



## shaescott

M&S they're all the same silhouette if that makes you feel better lol, they're deffo similar.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's ok, Shae, I'm fully accepting and happy with the fact that femininity has passed me by almost completely :rofl: I have no idea where pink frilly princess Elisabeth gets it from! Cos it ain't her shaved-head Doc Martens wearing mum, that's for sure.


----------



## Cppeace

Im 7dpo so 3 more days.
Just so unlike me feeling.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oooh, exciting times :D I tested positive at 11dpo with Joe, despite having no clue I'd even ovulated - we were just counting down to our fertility specialist appointment! I hadn't had a period for over six months prior, but working it back from scans etc, I knew before my period would even have been due. 

My DH has gone for a shower. Which probably means he's going to start vomiting imminently or pass out (hopefully) He drank his own beer, then most of my wine even though he also has whisky in the cabinet that I don't drink, so he could have had that and left mine. Big eejit that he is, Hell mend him :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

My bedside table sums up motherhood :haha: (the green thing is a 'fidget spinner' - all the rage at primary school right now)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9626.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs you looked gorgeous!!! This was my prom dress, the two guys are just friends, NOT dates :rofl: I hated my dress in the end, it was a Chinese made one from eBay. But i was in the process of losing weight at the time so my dress was way too big despite being a lace up back. I wish I had A) gone to an actual shop and B) gone for a different style and colour, would have been so much nicer!

And yes, my hair is dyed to match my dress XD I was a hideous nerdy teenager :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 34


----------



## M&S+Bump

I love that colour and think you look great Kit, if slightly awkward in pose lol.


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> I love that colour and think you look great Kit, if slightly awkward in pose lol.

I'm always posing awkwardly because I HATE photos, but my parents insisted, I'm just really not good at photos, still aren't all these years on, I'm glad I have no wedding photos because they would probably all look like that :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

He's puking. :rofl: 

Such an idiot. I warned him this would happen like three drinks ago, but noooooo, he knows better!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS nooooo but you did warn him lol

Shae that sounds like a super cute date night :). And bummer you worked senior prom. My ASB were rich assholes. Phantom just came out so they chose an opera house with a 300 person capacity. My senior class was 400. The solution? First come first serve tickets and you could still bring a guest (my date was 20 and at uc Davis and not even an alum!). So what ended up happening was all the rich hills kids got to go and all the poor kids who were saving up couldn't buy in time. To this day I don't know how the principal approved that. Ex bf's was at the tech museum, way cooler.

Kit I agree that dress is so cute and how you matched your hair. Sure, you are clearly uncomfortable in the pic but 99% of my pics look like that too lol

NB stash is basically 22 onesies. His room is like 90 degrees. I walked in and immediately started to sweat :(. Makes me nervous since isn't overheating a risk factor for sids?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0378.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Dobs you can easily just put an AC in, can't you?

lol Kitty the matching hair :rofl: and you definitely looked uncomfortable. But the dress was cute!

M&S I'm sorry he's puking but kinda laughing that he didn't see it coming and slightly less sympathetic cuz he didn't listen to your wisdom. Still a bit sympathetic though. Puking sucks. 

CP ooo good luck! :dust:!


----------



## DobbyForever

I can put a fan but not an ac unit without hoa approval and the board doesn't meet over the summer =\


----------



## Michellebelle

Love seeing all the wedding dress and prom photos!

I have no idea where my prom photos are. I just went with guy friends my junior and senior years, so it was fun, but not ever romantic. I have to say Dobs, what an expensive prom dress! I think I spent $20 one year and $40 another year. That dress IS gorgeous though, and you look fab in it :)

Kitty, I love your prom attire too! I love the idea of dyeing your hair to match the dress! You definitely pulled it off nicely.

M&S, serves him right for not listening to you! Hehe.

Dobs, love seeing all the onesies laid out! 

CP, I'm hoping that you feeling so different is a good sign!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I wanted to be unique and be sure nobody had my dress so I drove over an hour away to a small bridal boutique that carried a small selection of other dresses. I wish I could find my other dress photo because it was all sorts of sexy lol.

But yeah I was one of the spoiled rich kids so my dresses were both between $450-500 and my shoes for the first were $200. So you can see why I'm a brat and buy expensive things as an adult. My parents ruined me.


----------



## Cppeace

lol, Dobs, you spoiled thing.

Yeah, I rarely every feel nauseous unless I get a stomach bug or haven't eaten in 18+ hours. I'm getting that haven't eaten nausea on and off if I don't eat every 2 hours :/
I also and major moody which isn't like me at all. I'm almost always very even tempered- never have pms moods.


----------



## Cppeace

How about one of those inside portable ACs that you just run a hose out the window, Dobs?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm maybe. I know anything the has to do with windows I have to ask. So ideally any cooling system would be completely contained indoors and out of the window frame. At night it's fine he'll be in my room and we can get a fan and a nice cross breeze. It's just when he naps during the day I worry. We did accidentally leave the window in his room open and it was a hot, stuffy day but ugh. I'll have to keep looking into it because I would suffocate in there napping 

Peace those all sound great. Hope that temp shoots back up and you get your bfp

Yeah I'm spoiled af. It's bad lol. SO is worse than me.


----------



## Cppeace

My evening temp is back up in the mid 99s so it should be back above 98 in the morn hopefully.


----------



## Jezika

CP I'm wondering, dare I say it, whether that's an implantation dip you're looking at right there.

Dobs I was going to suggest the same as CP. We have a portable unit on wheels (though admittedly it's massive and cumbersome), but rather than put the hose out the window, I put it in a bucket indoors. It can even collect the water in the actual unit. There's technically a window kit with it so that the massive pipe can intake and blow air out the window, but it didn't fit my window so I sort of just tape the thing to the window and leave the mosquito screen thing in place. You can't even tell from the outside that I have AC. Are you on the ground floor? I'd totally do that without approval. Such BS that you'd have to wait till August to keep your boy from overheating. I can't wait till we move in a week and a half since I'll finally have proper AC again.

Shae I agree with M+S that all those dresses looked the same to me! But they are very pretty. Tbh I liked all sorts of dresses so if made finding something hard. I'll try to post my dress in a sec.

Kit - I actually think you looked great in the prom pic!

Everyone else who posted pics before, I loved seeing them and did actually think each time that you all looked lovely for realz.

Re: prom I didn't go to mine either. I went out with my bf at the time instead, who was 7 years older than me. Butbhis car broke down so we didn't even do much. I don't particularly regret it. I'm not a huge fan of fancy doos or the stress of dressing up.

M+s im interested to see how hubby feels tomorrow and deals with his morning. And I loved your bedside photo. Was that sparkling wine? Argh I wannnt. I had some cider today and it was yum. 

Can't remember anything else but I'm also wondering how J is doing.


----------



## Cppeace

It's possible Jez. We shall see in a few days I suppose


----------



## Jezika

Dress pics. Now I remember being annoyed that the photographers barely took any full-length dress pics, and none of the train. I might as well have bought a cheap knee length dress. I was super laid back about photos but I kind of wish I'd provided a little more instruction. Oh well.

This wasn't my dream dress, just the dress I liked the most that didn't cost seven arms and eight legs. It's Vera Wang but for David's Bridal so relatively cheap. It's so weird now seeing how small my boobs look, even though they weren't actually small. My boobs have been maaaaassive in pregnancy and still are.

Oh, and that's my bridesman on the left of he group pic. He is now married to one of my bridesmaids who used to be married to our MC.

Also, how the hell can a downloaded photo from FB upload here just fine, but s screenshot on my phone of the same photo is too large. Baffling.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8821.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 20









IMG_8822.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 19









IMG_8823.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh jeeeeezzzz you're so prettyyyyy lol. I can't handle how flipping cute you two are. Anytime I hear Vera I hear "you don't alter Vera to fit you, you alter you to fit Vera! What do they teach you in boy school?!"

Peace fxed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

So and I are about to cold shower we are dying


----------



## M&S+Bump

All this weather talk got me jealous. No need for AC here - we've had maybe three warm days this year and none above 25'c :rofl: 

Overheating, you just need to keep the kid where it's coolest I guess, or put a fan on, if his room is too hot.

Jez, beautiful pics. Yes, is sparkling wine, my drink of choice (who needs champagne when it tastes almost the same and you can get six bottles of cava or prosecco for the price of one champagne :haha: ) I may have slightly over-done it last night too, and staying up to make sure DH didn't choke didn't help - shattered now. Really hope Isaac goes back to sleep but it doesn't look like he is...

He's passed out and hasn't moved all night since he stopped throwing up. I text the other youth leaders to say he was sick so he has a get out of jail free card for church if he chooses it, they'll organise someone else to take sunday school :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaah, yes! Came back from the toilet to this... fx I might have caught a break for once and he sleeps an hour or two so I can too...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9627.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you for all the kind comments, the thing is I had a 30 inch waist when I ordered the dress, and a 26 inch waist when I wore it :rofl: 

Jez you look gorgeous! I think it's really hard to instruct a photographer because surely it's their job to know what kind of photos to take, and you'd think a good selection of full length dress shots would be a given!! 

Fingers crossed you get some sleep m+s :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

We have a bunch of beautiful brides (and prom goers) on this thread!

Kitty- Loved the hair AND the dress...you're adorable!

Jez- I utterly love (LURVE) your wedding dress. So simple, and such classy lines. Pretty, pretty.

Dobs- Yeah, you really don't want baby in a sweltering hot room. Ideally, for SIDS prevention, you want baby to sleep in a room with a ceiling fan, that has good airflow, and is comfortable temp-wise. I can't remember if you've said if you have a portable bassinet besides the crib, but if you do, I'd just put it in a cooler room, ideally with you. If you don't have one, there are those portable mesh bed-sharing bassinets...you just stick baby in bed with you, in the little bassinet thing between you and SO, and then not have to worry about rolling over onto baby, if that's a concern. Fans, a window open, plenty of airflow. If your whole condo is unbearable, I'd try to contact someone from your HSA, and plead your case...perhaps even pull the whole, "If something were to happen to my son, because he was overheated, and you were all aware that this was our situation...how would that look?" That is NOT beneath me, but I don't know about you. :rofl: If nothing can be done, perhaps temporarily set up at your mom's, or at SO's, or someplace that IS more comfortable. All I keep thinking, is post-partum hormones, sleep deprivation, fussy baby, AND feeling hot and uncomfortable is a perfect recipe for homicide, Lifetime movie-style. At least you can do SOMETHING about the heat thing, and remove one of those variables...

Cpp- Ooooh!!!! I haven't had a gander at your chart, I'm hopeful for you!


----------



## Cppeace

So,the temp went back up above 98- so that's good I suppose. I got 9.5 hours and could have gotten more lol My guy was insistent on needing to have some time with me before he heads to bed 
MS, I've done tons of research on Scotland and the cool weather is one of the major detractors for me- my guy would probably love it though lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yep. Scotland is an absolutely beautiful place with a lot of great positives - but the weather most definitely is not one of them for most people. It's about the only thing I miss about Finland (that and salted liquorice but I can order that online), having all four seasons instead of perma-autumn, and occasionally all four seasons in one day. It's almost unheard of to have even one full week of nice weather in one go (unless you consider rain nice weather because a full week of that happens often)

My pale and freckly DH would burn to a crisp in any other weather conditions though :haha: And we don't get extreme cold either very often. The temperature difference between a normal winter and summer day is less than 20'c.


----------



## kittykat7210

Strange question time! How do you know if baby has hiccups? 

And if I have bad shooting hip pain is that a sign of spd?


----------



## Cppeace

Can't really help much on that Kitty. Hiccups I'd imagine will feel lighter than kicks and be fairly steady. 
I believe shooting hip pain can be totally normal in the 3rd trimester as they are pushing apart.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Spd for me was located in the crotch and was a constant ache.

Hiccups is a rhythmic tap, like cp says. It feels exactly how you'd imagine a baby hiccuping inside you would feel lol.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks CP, it's hard to know what's normal and what's weird! 



M&S+Bump said:


> Spd for me was located in the crotch and was a constant ache.
> 
> Hiccups is a rhythmic tap, like cp says. It feels exactly how you'd imagine a baby hiccuping inside you would feel lol.

Well I was trying to figure out babies position, so had my hand by my pelvis and I felt tapping like really light kicks almost like a really slow heartbeat (~40bpm) but not quite so regular... But it carried on for atleast a minute (I don't know how long because I took my hand off) 

But the shooting pain is like my left butt cheek but deep, it's fine when I'm sat still but horrible when I'm moving at all (shifting position/walking)

Did you get any sleep m+s?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sounds like sciatica Kit!

Yes, got a nap - DH crawled out of his bed at 12 so I left him in charge and got a couple of hours!


----------



## Michellebelle

Kitty, I felt my baby get hiccups last night for the first time! It was very light and rhythmic, like M&S said. Mine were down close to my cervix, but much lighter than kicks and they went on for about five minutes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post

Omg so I drive to my local brus for the registry completion event and sit around 15m because they didn't know they were having one. Mind you I registered a month ago. Same store that f^ed me over on my ergobaby. So I storm out and go to the closest brus where they were set up and get my coupon (20% instead of 10 plus a bunch more). Ring up at $350 coupons bring it down to $250 throw out some gift cards and walk out at $140.

I get home to double check it all showed on my registry (since I have had this issue before) and see my monitor didn't register as purchased. So I go to my receipt knowing I need to send it to corporate for them to fix it, and I can't find it.

So the cashier had removed the safety guard lock thing but forgot to ring it up! So on top of all the money I saved/coupons, I just got an $85 video monitor for free. Karma is good to me.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs that sounds like karma kicking some butt!! I started off the post and thought oh no bad times, then read the ending and was like YEAH :rofl: glad karma has got your back honey!! Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

MS glad you got a nap! :)

Kit lol ty ty. I'm pretty stoked about it haha

Also no idea what spd feels like and pray I never do. Hiccups just felt them last night since I happened to be doing kick count otherwise they are so light I don't notice. Agree it's like someone rhythmically tapping the inside of your uterus and goes away. Mine lasted a few minutes. Well my attention span did lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Also Dobs... 6weeks remaining!!! That's only 42 days... :shock:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhh don't remind me lol I'm not readddyyy


----------



## kittykat7210

Don't be silly! I think you're as ready as you can be honey, I can't wait to see mini Dobs!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nobody's ever ready... :haha: especially with the first one.


----------



## kittykat7210

I go through phases, sometimes I feel like I can do this, but sometimes I break down and think Omg wtf have I done :rofl: which as I understand it is fairly normal! you got this :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol but but ahhhh I'm not emotionally ready nor is the house ready. It's a giant mess pile everywhere. I know things will be different when o see him but fffffff everyone is like are you scared to labor? No because I don't even have time to think about labor with my giant to do list
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0383.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0381.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0384.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ha. My house just looks like that normally :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Immediate view, living room
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9628.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## M&S+Bump

Behind me, 'dining room'
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9629.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kitchen...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9630.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg MS I love you peas in a pod


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Ya know you've been hanging around your nerdy comic book guy too much when you look at your lp temps and see the batman cowl lol 
Atleast when I said it I made him laugh.


----------



## Cppeace

Look this one almost had a batman cowl as well. It was a BFP chart lol


----------



## shaescott

Lol CP my dad is obsessed with batman. 

I got bored and sang a song but I was too lazy to put in music or do good editing so it's meh but whatever here it is:
https://youtu.be/8hUBeQhuUNg

It kinda sucks but whatever idc. 

I called out of work today, for some reason I felt so absolutely terrible, idky.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you feel icky Shae- feel better hon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sorry Shae :(. Rest up

Peace lol that's funny

Afm was literally about to get in the car to go to L&D because I haven't felt A all day. Granted I haven't been paying attention but thankfully he started hiccuping so I feel better


----------



## shaescott

Oh gosh Dobs that's so scary... I'm glad he started hiccuping.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry for the scare dobby. Glad all is well


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I was not amused especially since my whole family is inveffing Cuba. I did call because I know my kick card said hiccups don't count. It was 109 today and so she suggested eating and drinking three glasses of ice water then laying down. If he didn't move within 30m I had to go in or 10 times in two hours. About 15m in he kicked three times in a row so now just waiting to hit ten. But man. Scary


----------



## DobbyForever

And now he stopped and now I'm doubting if they were really movements ugovoyxtihcly


----------



## Cppeace

If your that concerned hon- go in


----------



## Jezika

I'm sure it's fine Dobs and I definitely remember occasionally counting kicks while on edge if she hadn't kicked in a while, and then doubting myself, but I agree you should go in for peace of mind for sure if you're concerne. Sometimes shining my bright phone light right up against my bump where her head was would her her moving too (suggested by a doula), or lying on my back, or both. But again, if you're worried, do go in!


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't want to lol it's 45m away and SO has to work in the morning and I'm supposed to go to jury duty at like 8am vomit

I'm pretty sure he kicked again. Another little jab jab punch threefer so I'm just gonna call it dehydrated overheating


----------



## Jezika

Okay, well if he's hitting the counts I'm sure it's fine. I remember it would stress me out when people would say even changes in usual frequency are a concern (but what if baby changes positions?) and then I couldn't even rest easy when she'd go crazy with her kicking and turning, because some people said an increase in activity can also be a concern. Anyway, all was fine, as I'm sure it is with A too. 

Eek I always wanted to to jury duty. Will you be allowed to share vague details of the case?

And thanks everyone for the compliments on the dress etc.

My mum is stressing me out saying I may have to find somewhere else to stay if construction isn't finished on our new place by the time we have to mode next week. My friend said we could stay with her but I'd be stuck in her home on my own all day (nowhere near downtown) and she won't take our cat. Now I'm freaking out before bed yet again and won't be able to sleep.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I was called for jury duty 3 times in 2 years and didn't get picked once.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew jez jury duty sucks lol. I'm just required to report. My stepdad said I can skip it and, if I feel really bad, email them saying I'm too effing pregnant lol I'm also not about to take my brand new car to that area of Oakland.

And to make matters more annoying the dehydration and heat = massive swelling so my rings are stuck. I tried every trick in the book. Tomorrow is another three digit day sigh so drinking 32iz of water and hoping I wake up and can get it off. SO isn't helping because "who cares if they cut it off I can buy you a new, better ring" like stfu I like my rings

Jez why is your mom giving you an eviction notice? :(. Sorry tell those butts to get on it


----------



## Cppeace

Hope you're feeling better this morn Dobs. 

My temp was surprisingly high this morn. I'll begin testing tomorrow. Here's hoping for something different.


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez why is your mum evicting you???!?


----------



## wookie130

I didn't read it as Jez's mom was evicting her... did I miss something? I guess I read it as her mom was saying if the kitchen reno wasn't done, they'd have to find a temporary place to stay in the meantime while it's getting finished. Please correct me if I'm wrong!

I just thought of this...on Friday, I may be halfway through this pregnancy, if I end up needing a c-section at 38 weeks. We'll see. I'm close to the halfway point, either way! :happydance: Anatomy scan is a week from this Thursday, on the 29th. Hopefully baby is looking good. He or she (either Henry or Margaret, I'm thinkin' ;) ) has been moving and kicking me more the past couple of days.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm being dramatic sorry lol. But I read it as jez might not be able to keep staying at her mom's if the Reno isn't done by a certain date range

Peace loving that chart

Wook loooove both names :). And yay for anatomy scan! Can't believe you're half way! Woot!


----------



## Cppeace

Nice traditional names for sure :)
I know Cp is the worst sign of pregnancy or lack there of but mine is high and almost as soft as ovulation. That's new for sure.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eee, fx CP! Lol @ batman. I see it too!

I've never been called for jury duty. Both my brother and dad have been numerous times, me or DH, never.

I'd just like to express my gratitude to whatever superior being or force decided to gift me with a baby that can be put down in bed and GOES to SLEEP at night, instead of rocking/nursing/laying down and praying, then repeating when they wake up. He doesn't do it in the day for naps, only for his first night time put-down, which he's also chosen to be around 8pm, but that'll do me!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I also read it as Jez is staying at her mum's just now. :shrug:

Can't believe you're half way already Wooks!!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that's awesome! Hopefully he starts going down easily every time, day or night.

This was my first time being called. My brother got called like weeks after he registered to vote lol. But yeah ugh forget jury duty. I still have ptsd any time I go near a courthouse so no thanks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Finally caught up, not that I can remember anything. 

Nothing new here just trying to survive the heat wave. 7 days of 104-112 degrees Fahrenheit predicted! Plus we have no central air... we do have a wal a/c so we're making it work but it's not fun. 
Are you hanging in over there dobs! Luckily you're so much closer to the bay and it's cooler. I'd die if I was pregnant still with this heat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah our heat wave here is more like 95-110. We're dying. SO is cranky AF which is funny because his old apartment was hotter. We also just have the one wall ac downstairs so if you are downstairs you can make it cool but upstairs is boiling. I had to sleep nudey in a Thai silk blanket last night cuz I was dying.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I gave up on clothes AND sleeping in my room haha I'm in the living room because heat makes me cranky too! And heat plus no sleep because of babies = misery for everyone haha 
With the heat the boys got moved to their room earlier than planned too... so they're waking up more at night. That in addition to them waking up due to a growth spurt. It's not fun in my house.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez I hope living arrangements work out. How stressful with an infant. It's stressful in and of itself.

Cp lol I see Batman cowl too. Fax it's a good sign with major temp rise!

Dobby and greenie that's way too hot. Especially without AC!! It's not been super hot here. Honestly I rarely pay attention since I'm not working.

M&S that's awesome about not needing a lot of stuff to fall asleep.

Mind is drawing blanks now....


----------



## Flueky88

Oh wooks, that's awesome you are almost halfway! So excited for your anatomy scan :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I won't mention that some parts round here are projected for temperatures of around 3-5'c tonight then :rofl:

We've gone from having to put heating on last week to all the windows open tonight... and 3'c would mean heating and winter duvets again!


----------



## DobbyForever

I put the changer in upside down and now I can't undo the poles and I'm hot and dizzy and crying and I just can't like what kind of mom can't put together a simple pack n play?!


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s send some of your cold my way please!! It's currently midnight and the room is still 26.5C (80F) and its so humid I'm melting :rofl: I know it's not hot for most of you guys but I'm honestly sweating my arse off, my face is flushed and I have no hope of sleep when it's like this!


----------



## Cppeace

MS,I'm quite happy with our 82f here in Missouri today lol (27c ish)
I wouldn't like having to run the heat now. The summer is when my gas bill goes down lol

The rest of this month and into early July we should be hanging mid 80s to low 90s- Not bad at all for June and early July for a girl used to hot Louisiana heat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Victory is mine! I walked away and took a deep breath and use a screw driver to push the pole out

Kit I'm with you it was 90 last night st midnight
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0407.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

Well done Dobs for getting it sorted! I would have broken down for sure :haha:

Now 90 I couldn't imagine! A nice day here is like 17.5C (~65F) so this is killer territory, and I have to go to work tomorrow in the scorching heat, I sit in front of the windows that get the evening sun as well so I will be in a greenhouse :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

It's normally not this hot this early in the summer =|. Sorry your work is going to be hot :(. Nothing makes heat worse than working through it

I did break down so I took a moment to calm down since the frantic frustration was going to lead to me smashing it lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

If it makes you feel better dobs I couldn't figure my pack n play out for such a long time. I didn't know it had to be pulled up a little in order for the bars to go tight. So I FINALLY figured it out and not even two week later after the boys were born I couldn't figure it out again! Like what?!! I JUST this! I ended up having to find the manual again...sigh.


----------



## Jezika

Lol guys, I most certainly don't live with my mum. Wooks got it - she was just "suggesting" I go somewhere else once the lease on our current place runs out, since the renos in our new place will still be going on. My mum has lots of "suggestions" and most of them are very forceful :p

Dobs well done for taking deep breaths and then returning. I can definitely relate to the frustration. Tiny things can make me rage and then cry and then cry+rage when I'm hormonal, which is fun now that my period is back. And for sure your hormones are doing all sorts of stuff in pregnancy. ALSO, I swear I do so many stupid-ass things since having a kid. Like not knowing how to assemble basic things whereas previously I could work things out pretty well. Oh, and after messing up Tilly's weekly photos, I tried to photoshop the week count on the wooden blocks in the photos and I repeatedly messed that up too. It was such jokes. I even edited the same photo incorrectly twice in addition to many stupid and time consuming errors. I just couldn't get my head around it even though it really wasn't tricky. How the hell will I finish my PhD?! Apparently having kids kills some of your neural connections but does strengthen others to help you multitask as a parent. I have nothing to back this up, so could just be BS.

M and S you are very lucky to have a kid you can just put down to sleep. I don't know how Tilly will ever achieve that. Ever. And 3 degrees, wow!!

Wooks wow halfway through! Seems like just yesterday you were cautiously eyeing up that second line on the HPT. And love the names btw. I've met a lot of baby Henrys in my city lately. They're all so cute.

Re: heat is awful. As if I don't sweat enough as it is. I haven't installed that monstrosity of a portable AC unit I mentioned. We are going to tough it out till we move into our new place that has central AC. It's so nice and cool in there. Tilly seems okay with just a fan in our bedroom. She seems to sleep pretty well actually, but I think maybe because the fan is like white noise.

Green I feel you re: the boys. Hopefully they'll get used to their room!

Kit can't they move you at work? Or block the sunlight? So not fair when preg. Preg women get hot enough as it is.

So I was having lunch out with five others mums and their babies today. Half of us were BFing. Some dodgy guy was hanging around our table and one of the ladies said he looked like he was trying to take pics. Creep. And unrelatedly, several heavily pregnant women walked past and eyed us up before looking away. I felt like shouting, "Enjoy your freedom while you can!" (as Tilly was grabbing everything she could get her hands on on the table and had almost eaten half a napkin when I looked away for a moment, while all the other babies calmly looked around the room). But interestingly, I was kind of envious of the pregnant women. Not sure why. I guess pregnancy did feel like a special time, even if I felt completely disabled by the end. People are usually so kind to you when pregnant and also when you have a baby. In fact, last week I remember thinking how rude someone was to me (with opening a door or something, I can't remember) and then I realized it's probably because I was on my own. 

As a complete aside, why is paint so expensive?!

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Dobby on getting it done. 
Jez- creepy guy would have got punched by my guy lol
Hope my temp is still up tomorrow. Haven't taken an evening temp yet but I feel a bit cooler to me. We shall see in the morn I suppose.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green that was me! Even though the directions said don't push it down it had gone down on its own and I was like wtf lock damn you! :rofl:

Jez ooooo k I was confused cuz I knew you didn't live with her so I just assumed you loved in for renos. Even though my head was saying you would have mentioned it at some point. I'm not logical lol. And ty for empathizing lol I was like wtf I'm college educated and I can't figure this poo out haha. Also lol at the freedom and ew to the perv. I saw someone buying an hpt today and I kind of miss peeing on a stick lol

Peace so excited for your tests

Afm SO manhandled the ring off after I tried everything. He was sweet and baby talked me through it while I screamed and cried and refused to pull. Not sure if you can see how swollen it is/how raw my ring area was from where it had dug in. That's not a ring tan (though I do have one)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0420.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jezika

CP can't wait for you to test!!!! And I'm not sure what my DH would have done if he'd been there. He's very conflict averse (unless playing soccer or dealing with traffic when our running or with baby).

Dobs eek you poor thing. Maybe keep those rings off. Though I must say your hands still look skinny. Have your feet increased in size at all? Not due to swelling, but the relaxin (is that really what it's called? Wait that surely isn't right. That sounds silly. I can't be bothered to check) making all the bones spread out. 

If you peed on a stick would it still show positive now? Or only if diluted? It crossed my mind when preg to sell positive pregnancy tests for easy money but then I thought about how unethical that may be.

I wonder how J is, but also CB, Breea, Keeps, Campn et al.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg sell positive pregnancy tests? I had my friend do that once when I was pissed at an ex. Hindsight, really immature and messed up lol. Interestingly enough, I never ended up having the opportunity to tell him it was a sick joke so for all he knows I'm raising his kid solo. 

Jez I'm not sure if it would show but only way to know is to do it! For science of course *cough*

My SO would have hit him and broken his camera. And probably bones. And then I'd have to embellish the story so he didn't get arrested.

I think my feet are swollen. I've always had wide, big feet. So lol but pretty sure this last week they got bigger. I'd post a pic but Disney ads ftl


----------



## M&S+Bump

I feel like I tested out the late pregnancy test and it came out mega positive very late on.. so I don't know if that hook theory thing works.

I believe it is indeed called relaxin - that's what I've always seen it referred to as. 

I saw Breea lurking the other day :)

Dobs ouch, your poor finger. And you never told the ex it wasn't true? Man, he's an asshole! You should borrow somebody's appropriately aged child and go knock on his door to ask for child support.

As an aside, DH's oldest brother had a woman show up on his doorstep with a baby and announce 'meet your son, now give me money' - they had a one night stand and she got pregnant and didn't tell him til the baby was born. 

Jez ew at the perv and lol at Tilly grabbing everything. I've never had one of those serene babies that just sit and watch. I went to a baby group meet up one time and we took it in turns to hold babies and cut each others' food up so it could be eaten one handed. I think my DH would probably have made it very obvious that the man had been spotted, then I dunno, head-butted him if he didn't leave. Jokes. Although he does still have the teeth marks from a road rage incident a few years back - a guy almost ran us off the road and my DH stopped the car in the middle of the motorway and went to confront him - the guy got out the car, flicked his hood back and squared his shoulders in universal 'come at me, bro' language so instead of saying anything, my DH headbutted him in the face  all I saw was a flash of car next to us, swerving, sudden stop and my DH launching out of the car, then seconds later he's back in, blood pouring down his face and we drive off at breakneck speed. He thinks he probably broke the guy's nose. He'll maybe think twice next time he tries to play chicken with an innocent car containing children... 

It was still pretty warm through the night in our room, my throat is sore thanks to it. Downstairs is actually pretty chilly today. 

Putting babies down - I can tell the other three to go up to their room and go to bed without even leaving the sofa. They generally disobey and talk and play and jump around for a bit so I have to go and tell them to stop, but I don't have to physically put them to bed :haha: and they don't need rocking or nursing or any props (unless you count the gazillion soft toys and cars and pokemon trading cards and fidget spinners and whatever other crap they decide they need to get through the night) You get there! And then you wonder where your baby went and make another :wacko: or maybe that's just me...

Sorry, sleep-deprived stream of consciousness there...


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez sorry I misunderstood, I thought you were staying with your mum whilst the renos were taking place and she was saying you could no longer stay there!! In regards to the pregnancy tests, I haven't done one but opks were really dark the last time I took one of those! But that was probably around 16 weeks, so I don't know how it would look now! Might take one as I have like 50 left :rofl: 

Dobs I'm glad you got the rings off, I took mine off weeks ago because of fears I wouldn't be able to remove them if they stayed on! Sorry it was so painful though :hugs:

M+S not going to lie, the whole 'you wonder where you're baby went so you make another' made me laugh so hard!! I want a sibling for Evie but I'm not sure even if we can get pregnant that I would want to, I'm not very good at pregnancy I don't think. I haven't enjoyed this experience I'm sad to say, and I'm very fed up with 9 weeks left to go....

Really scary about your DH though!! I would have been sobbing not trying to head butt someone :rofl: 

I feel really sick this morning, hoping it's the heat and not morning sickness returning, my cousins sickness returned at around 32 weeks so I wouldn't be surprised. I've completely lost my petit the last few weeks though :( lost 2lbs so far which is worrying me but I had gained 18lbs so hopefully that gain can sustain me!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez how creepy. I'm not sure any e would try that around my DH. He's kind of intimidating looking. I still haven't felt comfortable to nurse in public. I try to leave right after feeding and be back before next one but have some pumped milk with me. Sorry I misread about living with your mom as well. Oh and I do remember hearing about the changes to the brain from motherhood. 

Dobby ouch. I ended up putting my rings on a necklace around 28 or 29 weeks. My feet werent swollen but I was diligent wearing my compression socks. 

Regarding selling a positive hot, I couldn't do that it's too immoral for me. Don't like seeing women fake pregnancy to "save" relationship. DHs ex did that to him basically every month apparently. 

Tomorrow we have another weight check on V as last week she didn't gain but 1/2 an ounce. Just by looking at her I'm confident she's gained. I stopped trying to eliminate formula. I use it 2 to 3 times a day. 

Oh and I know it was awhile back but you never know if you'll need NB for awhile or not. I knew we'd have a big baby so we only had 4 NB outfits. Jokes on me with her early arrival. She's neatly 3 weeks and still in NB. My step MIL bought us a bunch of NB as we came home from hospital. That and preemie diapers which are tough to find in my town.

Anyways, off to try to sleep.


----------



## wookie130

Flueky- Yeah, I barely had any NB outfits for Hannah, and with Oscar, I had a ton. It was a good thing, too, as both of my babies were dinky 6 lb'ers, and Oscar wore his NB stuff for AT LEAST 6 weeks before going up to 0-3 months sizes. With this baby, I have several necessary NB gender-neutral pieces, and we're not going to bother even buying anything 0-3 until after baby is born, and we know the gender. Good for you for feeding your baby the way that works for you both! Sounds like she's doing well with the combi-feeding!

Jez- In any case, I hope you're either able to move in and work around the renovations, or that you can temporarily stay someplace while you're waiting for them to be done. Either way, it's a monumental hassle, especially with Ms. Tilly Manilly in tow. Ummm, your breastfeeding in public with the creeper story...sigh. What is it with some people? If I were a prolific milk overproducer, I would have unlatched baby for a moment, and squirted Creepy McPeepy in the eye with some boob juice. "Want some that THAT, mofo??? NOW WHAT???" :rofl: Oh, and I can relate to the grabby baby stuff. Hannah was about as calm and docile as a baby gets, and she's demurely people watch, and smile, and just sit as the world passed her by. Then, there was her brother. He was like a rabid spider-monkey on uppers, smacking the table, grabbing and eating everything, screetching, whapping me in the face, etc. I mean, he WAS (and IS) pretty funny. He's just not a passive little person. He's a "go-getter." :rofl: 

Kitty- I hear you on the pregnancy thing. I don't love pregnancy too much, either. I feel like a big overheated wildebeast, and by the third tri, I'm shuffling around as if I belong in a nursing home or something. The sleepness nights. The bladder getting kicked. Trying to roll over in bed is like a major ordeal. Pregnancy is not my favorite. But the newborn stage... <3 <3 <3 LOVE the baby squishes and the hours of endless snuggling. It really doesn't get more heavenly than that for me. :cloud9: So, the pregnancy stuff is very worth it in the long run.


----------



## shaescott

I totally read everything but I'm drawing a blank right now. All I remember is you might actually need NB clothes, some kids are grabby, perverts suck, some people feel like a beached whale during pregnancy... 

So I got the slides and tubes and pipettes. Now SO has to figure out if he can run a virtual machine on his computer. If he can't, I'll need to get a non-digital microscope if I want to see anything. Sigh. Here's to hoping...

ETA: the squirting milk in the perverts eye made me laugh, that was perfect :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Wooks, yeah combifeeding I think is going well. The case manager nurse got on to me after I got home for using formula and told me to try to breastfeed again instead. She was introduced to bottle nipple before breast due to going to NICU and I think it caused some trouble. She does well with the nipple shield though but isn't always content afterwards. I think she enjoys the quicker meal from bottle nipples. Oscar sounds so cute even if he's a little rowdy. 

Kitty oh yeah I found the 3td tri to be miserable. Constant heartburn and acid reflux, constipation, hemmrhoids, trying to turn, seeing all the time. Don't feel bad to complain because it does suck. Also, unless you confine to lose more weight I don't think it'll be an issue. Hope you feel better soon.

Shae hope he can get it figured out without you having to get non digital microscope.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg you ladies crack me up!!!!

Shae I hope it works not just for science lol but because you went through so much trouble to get all the parts 

Kit :hugs: I'm sorry pregnancy hasn't been good to you. Hang in there love. Happy 31 weeks!

Fluek agreed glad you found combo feeds to work well for you and V. :). Hope all is well at her check in

Wook lol I already wonder where my little gummy bear went but SO is the one who wants number two. Which is so weird to me because he'll, in the same breath, say he's not ready to be a dad but he thinks our son should have a sibling . Like um talk to me again when we have a single family home and I'll consider it. I am not having two kids in this condo.

Uggghh k blank mind now sorry just woke up. It was cooler last night. 70 instead of 80 so actually managed to wear clothes to bed despite SO's clear desire to get down and dirty. I just feel so self conscious i hate sex because I can't do what I want to do. Meh.

Today's to do: attempt to organize the nursery and maybe attempt to install car seat if I'm not too tired. But I probably will be lol


----------



## Cppeace

Typing this with half closed eyes. So hard to open them these days lol.
So far looks negative to me.


The hook effect is very person to person. It normally starts late firdt/early 2nd trimester if it happens.

Good luck with your microscope Shae.

Dobs sorry bought the stuck rings. That sucks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm something real faint is catching my eye but I can't tell if it's color or just an indent. Fxed! You're 10dpo right? I could get a bfn 10dpo fmu then a bfp that night so I'm not giving up hope. I love your temps


----------



## Cppeace

Lol thanks. Yeah 10 dpo. Plenty of tests left lol.
I don't really see anything indent or otherwise but :shrug:

Too sleepy to care.


----------



## Fern81

Hi all 
Cp mine was negative until 12 dpo.
Well my news: I'm currently on week 2 of bcp. When AF shows, I need to wait 1month or however long it takes for a natural cycle, then I'm doing FET. Told the dr I'm definitely only planning on a single embryo transfer, the other embryo will be donated to scientific research. My husband gets no say in the matter because.... I asked for a divorce today. 
He is extremely aggressive and a total asshole who spends no time with his kid.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm sorry to hear that Fern, but do what is right for you.


----------



## FutureMrs

Fern so sorry to hear that love! Sounds like your doing what's best for you and your little one.

CP just wanted to pop in to say something catches my eye on that test!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern :hugs: I'm sorry to hear that but I agree with Future, you gotta do what is best for you and your son. We're here if you need to vent or a virtual hug.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Don't know what you ladies could be seeing but I'm still hopeful to see something in the next few days. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Had to share a picture of my lil cutie :cloud9:

Dobby thanks, based purely on appearance she seems to have gained. I was getting worried she had some medical condition. Tomorrow will be the definite answer but I'm optimistic. Also how odd he's talking about number 2. I'm probably the odd one out but I had a huge sex drive in 3rd tri. Didn't really have it in 1st or 2nd. DH made me feel like I was still sexy so I think that helped. Good luck on getting things done. 

Cp, I can't see it yet but 10dpo is quite early, I'm not sure if I would have has bfp at that point. I am also terrible at seeing early bfps online. Oh and I think I got hook effect around 6 weeks. I think it peaks at end of 1st tri then slowly drops through rest of pregnancy.

Fern, I'm so sorry that your not so dear husband has been an ass. I hope for bfp with your FET and that divorce goes smooth for you. How is your lil boy?
 



Attached Files:







20170620_162317.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cppeace

Your little one is a cutie, Flueky :) Don't worry I don't see anything on the test in person lol 
I know 10dpo is very early. Only about 30% or less of positives come that early.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Totes adorbs Flueks! That hat.. *heart eyes*

Such a horrible day today. I'm very worried about money, the business etc - it's getting difficult just finding the money to pay everyone's wages, never mind anything else, and it's turning me into a monster. I have no patience or tolerance, at all.

And to top it, tomorrow is the anniversary of the miscarriage - easy to remember since it is also my DH's birthday :/ (his 40th this year, but we aren't doing anything for it)

I'm so tired of feeling like I'm failing at everything.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww how cute is she? Love the hat! Awww

Yeah he's weird. He tries to tell me I'm still sexy and blah blah but I know how we used to do it and how it is now. I can barely manage a bj these days =\

I got very little done before my legs gave way. I ate leftovers from dinner and my stomach hurts so thinking they didn't get into the fridge fast enough. Also in gross news somehow between getting up and breakfast I shit myself a little 

But I ran out of hangers and I did manage to get all those bags off the floor. And get the closet situated. So I can actually walk through the room without tripping and the crib is clear.


----------



## Flueky88

Cp when do you think you will test again? 

M&S I'm sorry you are feeling so down. Any way DH can help manage the funds so you don't have to worry or would that worry you more? Also, sorry about the anniversary of mc :hugs: oh and thanks, you can't tell but she had a matching onesie on too. 

Dobby hey it's hard getting much done this late in the "ball game". Just take it easy and slow. Eat and drink plenty. Sorry about the bowel incontinence. I bet you are glad you werent in public. Ugh, the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## kittykat7210

fern I'm so sorry that your marriage has gone this way, but you are doing what is best for you and your son, hope it all goes as well as possible!! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I shit myself once at my summer job. Luckily nobody was around and my boss assumed when I said I needed to go home for a change of clothes that I had my period lol and didn't get close enough to smell otherwise 

MS sorry I agree can hubs do the financials for now? Hugs


----------



## Cppeace

Flueky, I'll test everyday until AF- Might use a CB or the First Signal I have tomorrow. We shall see how I feel tomorrow lol.
Dobbie sorry bout the ick

MS. Sorry bout the business stress and anniversary of MC.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, sorry to hear about your divorce, but you do what is best for you!

Ms, sorry about the anniversary falling onto your hubby's birthday. Hopefully your business will pick up again soon!

Jez, what a creepy situation, if I had been sure about someone snapping pictures of me breastfeeding Logan, I would have confronted that person. Or sat down there with my middle finger flipped

As for us, there is absolutely no holding back Logan anymore. He is full out crawling, pulling up, walking when we hold his hands (because that's faster then crawling and he needs to get to places) and he's only 7 months old...


----------



## Cppeace

Aww pacific the crawling/ beginning to walk stage is the beginnings of my favorite stage in kids. I love that age-toddlers best myself.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think my brother is depressed again. He asked if he could cash out gift cards so I asked if he needed money. He asked for $20 so I gave him $50. Couldn't really afford more since I'm end of the month broke. But it has to be bad if he's asking me. I keep trying to tell myself it's because my mom is out of reach. He mentioned trying to see a doctor but I feel like it's not hard to book an appointment. Sigh. I really wish my mom would be more of a support to him. It's really sad how much she is there for me but not him.

Pl that's so awesome! Took my cousin's kid of the same name over a year to start doing that. So woot woot! You go baby Lo!


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL, you got a 10-month walker on your hands there, Joe was the same. 

Hell nooooo to my DH doing the finances. He wouldn't know where to start, and it wouldn't help anyway, I would only feel more stressed by it. I don't even trust him to do the household money, never mind the way more complicated business ones. The man loses his debit card on a monthly basis. 

I do business, he does childcare. Right now feeling very much like I got the raw end of the deal. I'm a hair away from shutting it all down and putting it back to 10 years ago when I ran the website from home (we don't have space now) and there was only one shop.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! Yeah I wouldn't trust him either lol. Well I hope you don't do that. I know it's stressful, but I bet it took some muscle work to get to where you are


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- sorry about your brother I'm glad you able to help financially at least a little. Hopefully he does make that doctors appointment. 
Yay for making progress in the nursery. I remember how long and overwhelming that was. 

Flu- she's so cute! Glad it looks like she has gained weight. My boys were in newborn for a long time too, guess that's what happens with premies! Lol also isn't it so annoying that premie diapers only come in small packs? We looked everywhere and they only came in the smallest packs but one of my boys was in premie for over a month! They were probably too big to start with lol 

Cp- looking forward to more tests. 

Fern- I know you guys have had problems for awhile now and I'm really glad you're doing what's best for you two. How is the little one?


I can't remember anything else I'm sorry for everyone I forgot.


----------



## shaescott

Fern I'm sorry your marriage didn't turn out the way you'd hoped when you married him, but I'm glad that you had the courage to put you and your baby first, and I hope it goes smoothly. If you're willing to tell us how he took it and if he's gonna give you trouble with it, I'd be interested to know, but you don't have to say. I'm glad you're having another, too!


----------



## Flueky88

Cp, awesome looking forward to looking for 2 lines today :)

Pacific wow that's amazing at 7 months. You must be one proud momma. 

Dobby oh no that's not good about your brother. I hope he is alright and that was nice of you to give some money. 

M&S yeah I think it would definitely not help judging by your description. I hope that you can figure out something soon that will alleviate your concerns.

Greenie, yes!!! I hate having to buy a bunch of small packs of preemie diapers. I get that they figure they won't be in them for long but 27 diapers only lasts a day and half roughly. As far as clothes. I'm glad she's getting use out of stuff I figured she's have outgrown early. How is max and Michael?


----------



## wookie130

Fern- Wow, I'm sorry it's come to this. My first husband was a criminal asshat who abused me (he later overdosed and died several months after I left and divorced him), so I can empathize with the feeling that you've simply had enough. When you're done, you're done. Baby is so young, and will come out of this completely unscathed...that is the blessing. Good luck to you. <3

Pacific- Hannah was an early walker too...I think she was only 10 months also. She began crawling at 8 months, and from there, it was like a whirlwind. She starting whistling at that point too. So, she'd toddle around like a village drunkard from some early Irish novel while whistling...it was hilarious!!! Get ready for the head bonks, the tumbles, the falling backwards, the bruises, the bumps. They go through a stage where they hurt themselves like 68 thousand times a day. It's tough, but I don't try to prevent much of it (unless it's a stairwell or something truly dangerous)...that's how they learn. But geez, it's hard to step back, and watch at times.


----------



## M&S+Bump

A pack of nappies in a day and a half?! &#128561; A pack of 40 lasts a week here, at least! And I felt like Zac pooped a lot!

Second what everyone else has said Fern. If you need to talk, we're all here. Can't wait to squint at your tests :happydance:

It is 2.20pm. I hardly slept last night and spent the whole two hours from Zac waking up at 6am til DH got kicked out of bed at 8, crying. I have a sore throat and I just don't want to do any of this any more. I haven't been back downstairs since 8, I've missed my dad visiting and half of DH birthday and I can hear that he didn't take the kids to nursery because they are downstairs still... I've slept for 4+ hours and feel like I could sleep another week. DH is going to be annoyed because he'll see it as he's took the kids all day to let me sleep and I'm still not 'fixed' or feeling better or grateful for it. :(


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, you are so right, that is how they learn. L had a few falling over backwards, bunked his head, I did catch him a few times. It only lasted for a few days where this was a regular thing, now he knows how to safely get out of the standing position and not get too close with his feet. It only took a few days... Their brains are like a sponge at this age, just soaking up information.


----------



## kittykat7210

Well Evie has flipped over breech now, my midwife is concerned she hasn't got enough room to flip back! But lots of bouncing on my birthing ball from now one, I also need a growth scan because they are concerned about her size, so I have that on Monday! She's a little monkey already :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty,babies can turn at any time, even during labor- it has happened- I know a lady that gave birth to a breech baby after having confirmed position 24 hours before with OB and Midwife. 

Anywho. 
First signal test this morn. Not really seeing much of anything.Maybe a shadow. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20170621_104807.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wookie130

Cpp- Those First Signals are 50 miU, aren't they? I only got my first really crappy squinter of a line with this baby on 12 dpo, and it was pretty ambiguous. It was better on 13 dpo, but I used a blue dye, and was still sort of in denial. With my other babies, I got a pretty blazing bfp at 11 dpo, and 9 dpo...but not this time. In fact, at 13 dpo, my hcg was only 43 or something like that...by 15 dpo, it was 116, so that was encouraging. So, you're not out. It was weird that I got my bfp so much later this time than the other two, but I'm 19 weeks along now, with a fairly squirmy one. Goes to show you that every woman (and pregnancy) is so different! You're not out until AF shows.

Kitty- Are they worried baby is too big or too small? I'm not a fan of trying to birth breech babies vaginally. There are too many dangers and complications with it, honestly. I know a lot of people are now birthing breech babies naturally now successfully, but honestly, I wouldn't risk it. This is just me, however, and obviously people will do whatever they're comfortable doing, and I don't judge! :)

We're having about the laziest day humanly possible here at home. I had it all planned out that I was going to take the kids to story time at the botanical garden/arboretum, but my Meniere's Disease has managed to go into overdrive today, and I can barely stand, let alone drive. The vertigo is NOTHING nice, people. The kids are still in their jammies, their teeth unbrushed (ugh), and I've allowed them to rot in front of various electronics basically all the live-long day. It's the best I can do, quite literally. I did manage to soak in the tub, and smear peppermint oil all over my head (which can help me with the dizziness), and throw on a summer nightgown. This time of the year is always tough for me with Meniere's. The heat, the barometric/atmospheric pressure, and the pollen all trigger me, and then I'm dizzier than all get-out. Hopefully, it calms down a bit. Fortunately, it's a rainy/stormy day here, so story time was cancelled anyway, and there's not much to do but hang out indoors anyway.


----------



## Cppeace

They are 25 miu last I heard. 
I'm prolly going with a CB test tomorrow lol As long as the temp is still up that is.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Not seeing much cp but I'm on phone so it's hard to see.

Kit, you might remember my is he breech, is he not, saga - head down all along til 36 weeks, then up, down and sideways. And he was 9lb :haha: they can spin about at any time. 

Wooks, sounds horrible, the dizziness. We had the xbox on by 6.30am this morning, I was so not fighting about it or much caring what they did.

Scored 25 on the Edinburgh scale - my previous 'best' was 18 after Joe and that ended with nine months in therapy. Warranted an instant referral to the psychiatric team, and then it turns out that's who I've already been seeing all along anyway, for all the bloody use they've been. The health visitor was hesitant about even leaving the house, despite it being full of people - not sure what she thought I was planning on doing with a birthday gathering in full swing that she would prevent by staying :shrug: Doctors tomorrow.


----------



## kittykat7210

Baby is measuring big now :( so scared about having a big baby, everyone in my family has been born small, so I don't even see how it's possible! But my midwife is rubbish again because I'm now testing with even more protein in my wee and it's not a UTI as the results came back negative for it last time, so pre eclampsia is the logical next thought, which she mentioned last time but forgot (very normal for her), plus she didn't measure my bump properly because there was a massive gap in between the tape and my belly, I'm talking 1cm visible gap, she was measuring the air around my bump not my bump :rofl: I just don't know anymore. I'm far too stressed out right now... The house we are buying is a new build and hey have pushed the build back until October now, so no chance of being in before Evie gets here PLUS they have removed the understair cupboard request and are now saying they won't do it!!! Meaning I have nowhere to store the pram without lugging it upstairs everytime!!


----------



## Jezika

M+S I'm sorry you're having a really rough time right now, to say the least. I know you're not a stranger to depression and I'm wondering how you regard your situation re: coping. You seem to have great insight, which I'm sure is a protective factor in terms of knowing if/how you can cope and when you need some help. 

Wooks - I think lazy days are unavoidable a lot of the time even without having to put up with a medical condition. Do you get those symptoms a lot? I hope you feel better soon.

Fern - I'm so sorry to hear about the divorce, but it does sound like the best thing for you and for your son, and huge kudos to you for going through with it. I know it's not easy. I hope you have all the support you need from friends and fam. And yay re: second baby! Will you see if the embryo takes before donating the other one to research?

Can't remember much else right now...


----------



## Jezika

Oh CP - I think I see something on one of the sticks but obv still early, as you know.

Kitty - is the measuring big thing based just on bump measurements, or also ultrasound? Both can be fairly incorrect of course, esp if you're saying the tape was loose. Also, did you use the dip sticks for protein? How much protein did it show? Mine was often elevated, but only a little so my midwives weren't worried. Is your blood pressure okay? Try not to worry about baby measuring big because there's not much you can do. Even big babies can come out just fine (I know a surprising number of women who gave birth to 10lbers vaginally and all was fine). Here they also do a scan at something like 37 weeks, if I remember correctly, to check everything, and you may get a much better idea by then. I thought Tilly would be huge based on my belly measurements at around 30 weeks but she ended up being thoroughly average weight at one and a half weeks overdue.
As for the house thing, my god, isn't it always stressful? If you buy brand new, you deal with all the stuff you're dealing with, and if you buy an existing property you end up discovering bad sh*t like a hole in the bathroom that looks onto a parking garage that poses risk of carbon monoxide poisoning (my current situation). I'd say moving with a baby is tricky regardless of when it happens, but it probably gets no harder the longer you wait. As long as you have time to pack and get movers, I'm sure it'll all be fine. As for the stairs thing, could you potentially leave the folded frame downstairs and leaning against a wall out of the way and just take baby upstairs (in the bassinet attachment, if there is one).


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, if you're anything like the rest of us, the pram doesn't need storing. It's up and assembled at all times unless it's in a car boot, so just shove it in a corner. Understairs cupboard is handy though. Cupboards in general. 

Jez, I'm not coping, I'm doing the bare minimum to survive. I'm just not good at admitting it, asking for help and basically need to hit breaking point and have it forced out of me. I am so far out of routine and because of that I don't remember to take my medication, which doesn't help. Copious amounts of wine doesn't either, but it seems like it at the time.


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s I'm sorry you're not coping, is there anyone inside your family that you can talk to? Feeling lonely only makes it worse (as I'm sure you know) I hope things get better for you :flower:

Jez, thank you for you're uber long reply, I just feel like it's all falling apart, and because I'm a bit of a control freak it's stressing me out. This will be my first growth scan so it's just the innaccurate bump measurements that are contributing to the big baby thoughts. And the dipstick tested +2 for protein, my blood pressure is still within the normal range but way high for my normal BP, and I have slight swelling in my hands and feet. I know I shouldn't be complaining about the house, we are moving into a brand new property so it should be really happy times but with baby it's just making me stressed. I feel utterly useless as well, the heat and humidity is making me extra grumpy, and poor hubby gets the worst of it. I'm freaking terrified of a c section. Like actually scared sh*tless, vaginal birthing I feel really great about but major surgery is a big no no in my books. Again it's the out of control thing coming back to bite me.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Moving is stressful at the best of times. I genuinely hope I never have to move house again, ever. We took a gamble when I was like 22, signed a ridiculous mortgage that no reliable lender would give us these days, the only reason we can re-mortgage is because we have equity now. Four bedrooms and large garden, specifically so we hopefully never need to move (didn't fore-see so many children but we'll make it work - if DH's parents managed seven in a house less than half this size, we'll be fine)

Never mind when things don't go to plan. I'll bore you some day about our subsidence riddled, two years from condemnation first flat, but that's a long story. 

I could talk to anyone Kit, including a couple of hugely experienced mental health nurses (DH's sister and her husband) but it involves opening up and talking to them. Breaking point is coming.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I'm seeing and pulling something from that top test so idk fxed!

MS I'm sorry. It sucks when people think they can fix things then get pissed when you're still depressed. Hugs. I'm sorry your breaking point is coming, but I hope when it does it's uphill from there.

Kit I hope she flips and while it sucks you need the scan I'm jealous you get to see your baby. Also wth can they just do that? Isn't there a contract in place? I'm so sorry love :(. She might be measuring big because your midwife is measuring incorrectly so fxed.

Wook booo I hope you feel better. Glad you are relaxing as best you can 

Afm won $50 to Amazon from the WTE registry giveaway which no longer seeks to be working lol but I won and I have the screenshot to prove it


----------



## Cppeace

I mean it dried slightly darker where I thought I saw shadow but I know it doesn't count lol.


----------



## shaescott

CP ooo the invert is really obvious! I hope it's real and not an evap!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry cp I'm afraid I don't see anything :( but fingers crossed you get a positive this month!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see it. The mc, my first positive was an evap on 8 dpo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I see what you see but it's really thick and not in the right spot. Actually the more I look the more it could be in the right spot . Let me try to upload what I see wish me luck I see the Disney ad

I had to do screenshots so you probably can't see it sorry. Also my brightness was about halfway up so better to look with a bright screen
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0447.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0446.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cppeace

Well as long as temp stays up I'll keep testing. Plan a CB tomorow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Eeee exciting hope it's a nice obvious line


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, we too think Logan will be an early walker. How are you doing?

Kitty, always take those measurements with a grain of salt! Logan was always measuring spot on and I am not a big person either. Yet he came out about a pound heavier than anyone expected!

Last weekend, hubby called his aunt and they were talking future travel and baby plans. So hubby says "and we'll have another baby before too long". I had to hide my jaw dropping, because he was adamant about not having anymore after our birth experience with L. I am so in love with L that I am having doubts about another baby, and now hubby is all for it??
Soooo, I believe we'll be back on the TTC wagon in a year!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL isn't it funny how they just drop it out of the blue like that lol. That's so exciting that you may be ttc again in a year :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh PL that's so exciting!! My cousin was like that, she was adamant not another baby (after struggling with her first baby so much) but now she's due in December :rofl: exciting times!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I feel like crap, but I did talk to my SIL. A few people commented that I looked tired and looked concerned, and considering I spent a lot of time either away from the party altogether or sitting in silence having obviously been crying, it was fairly obvious I'm not well. I have several baby-sitting offers from next week when the school holidays start, and SIL has taken Isaac for the night tonight.

I might have arranged for another tattoo artist for one of my shops too. It's a weird industry, placements are agreed and broken on the basis of a few photos and a chat on Facebook. If you're sensible, you'll have people to 'guest' for a few weeks then offer them a permanent place. If you're desperate, total strangers contact you and start work almost immediately - the fastest from first contact to first tattoo so far has been a guy messaged me late on a Tuesday night, we invited him up on the Wednesday afternoon, he arrived the Thursday and started work on Friday. From working in a shop and living in Manchester on Tuesday to uprooting to Scotland and starting work by Friday. :wacko:

But if he works out and we can get work for him, it will help finances enormously. Not enough that other things don't need to be done too, but enough to probably keep that shop safe from the axe.

It's funny that love for babies - it expands to cover more of them. :)


----------



## wookie130

M&S- I hope you're okay. I mean, you're probably NOT okay, but you WILL be okay. Just keep a close eye on how you're feeling, and I know that you know when to ask for more/different help. Hopefully the new artist works out and keeps the cash flow comin'.

Pacific- Haha! Well, you're in for it. But you know that saying about cats being like potato chips (or I guess in the instance of you UK ladies..."crisps")..."you can't have just one." Well, I believe it's true for kids/babies too. But, I never was big on the idea of being one and done, and that's just me. The more, the merrier, I say! Good luck! By the second kid (and so on) you're an old pro! ;)

Kitty- My babies were both 2 full lbs. off of their predicted ultrasound weights (they were both smaller than originally thought). It's not a terribly reliable measure of size, unfortunately, even with as advanced as the technology and imaging has become.

Well, ordered my Lact-Aid nursing trainer, and a dozen Green Mountain newborn cloth prefold diapers today. I've also made Amazon shopping lists for August and September. We're gettin' there. The big expense will be our travel system/carseat, which will have to be a Chicco Keyfit, as it's the only infant seat narrow enough to squeeze it in beside the big kids' Diono Radians in the back our our Escape. Ka-ching!!!!!!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$ My poor credit card ACHES.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man wookie yes the credit card pains were real and I can't even complain because most expensive things were bought for us. My mom bought the crib and mattress, SO's parents bought our high chair, my grandmother bought our changing table, a family friend bought a pack n play, another family friend bought my diaper genie plus refills... it's just all the little things adding up 

MS I dunno what to say because I know nothing helps me when I get to that dark place and I also have to hit rock bottom first. But you are strong and you will pull through. Hugs.

I have no motivation to get up and do anything today. I'm so tired.


----------



## Michellebelle

CP, I could see a line! I hope it's in the right place, and darker tomorrow!

M&S, I am glad people are helping out! Hope you start feeling better soon and like you can have control again! It's so hard when everything just seems so out of sorts.

Wookie, I think the Chicco Keyfit 30 is the carseat I've registered for! I've heard lots of good things about it. But yeah, $$$$ for everything. Our shower is in a few weeks, and I'm hoping that one of our relatives buys the crib or carseat/stroller for us so we don't have to spend so much money ourselves. 

I'm slightly nervous about going into labor really early. Last week at my checkup, they did a cervix check. My cervix measured fine, but then when they pushed on my stomach, it shortened, which is not good. So they've put me on progesterone until 36 weeks. 

Also.. on the one and done thing, I am hoping DH and I can go for two. Right now he is saying that he is fine with just one, though I know if I want more than one, he would be on board to make me happy. I grew up with siblings, and I just can't imagine not at least trying to give my little girl a brother or sister to grow up and play with. I don't think we'll go for any more than that though! Financially it just doesn't make sense for us to have three. Of course, I could always change my mind when it gets to that point!


----------



## Cppeace

I got all poas addicted and took a cb on my break and swear I see something super light but almost impossible to get on film. I'm just losing it.


----------



## shaescott

CP :haha: at POAS happy. I bet I'll be similar. When I'm TTC I guarantee y'all I will take OPKs twice a day and HPTs minimum once per day starting at 8-9dpo :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

lol I'm usually strong lol


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm so glad you got some sitter offers and someone to take care of Isaac. I hope that you'll get better. I'm not sure how you feel about medication but it's helped me so much. You might've mentioned meds but my memory sucks. 

Michelle I haven't heard of the cervix shortening thing but since the doctor said bad I'll assume they're right. I really hope that baby stays in and cooks for at least 10 more weeks.

ETA: CP that's true you are, usually


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I love that you caved. Post a pic anyway? You never know what makes it through the upload sometimes

Michelle I second Shae I have never heard of that. Didn't even know it was a thing . But I also hope baby stays put and things continue to go well


----------



## Cppeace

I wouldn't picture and now dry it's light enough I can barely see it.


----------



## shaescott

CP I totally see it tbh


----------



## Cppeace

It faded now that dry and I could see within 2 mins so not evap. Thanks Shae!


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I totally see it. Just upped the color a bit. Normally I'm wary of these tests but having seen lines on all your other ones as well I'm really hopeful for you.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0454.JPG
File size: 56.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0455.JPG
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaescott

Not to get your hopes up but after some extensive filtering this is the result. 

(They're screenshots of the originals cuz bnb wouldn't accept the originals.)


----------



## Cppeace

Yep dobby your edits show much closer to what I saw. I'm so hoping I get a dark line in the morn. I need to time to decide how to suprise my guy on the 29th and possibly order something lol


----------



## Cppeace

Aww thanks shae. I won't really mark a positive until I'm sure though lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo what are you thinking of ordering?


----------



## Cppeace

Lol 
I'm not sure prolly a baby's first cthulhu plush or something he's into that's baby related to somehow surprise him with on his birthday lol


----------



## Cppeace

I have one digital CB left which is what would go in the box with whatever I'm surprising him with lol. I want to legit surprise him- like fake getting my period fake surprise him


----------



## DobbyForever

lol nice. There's so much cute Cthulhu baby stuff


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry been a long day of appt and errand running.

What I remember 

Wooks yes the price tag of a baby can definitely make your credit card quite sad. We got lucky and got 2 3 in 1 car seats for 220. We are borrowing my nephews infant carrier though as it's so convienant.

M^S I hope that you can get some relief. Ppd is a scary thing. Also, a few diapers get ruined by her peeing after cleaning and removing dirty diaper. Not an every day thing though.

Kitty I wouldn't worry much about funds height honestly. I always measures 1/2 cm behind but she was big for her age. I've heard of opposite being true as well. Also, I hope nothing more comes of the protein in yoyr urine.

Cppeace I can see it on the CB on all pics. I wouldn't get too discouraged about tomorrow a.m. as sometimes fmu isn't best for everyone. But I really hope you have a darker line tomorrow, so exciting!!!

AFM, lol munchkin did WONDERFUL!! 9oz in 9 days!! She was 5lb 13.5oz. We don't go back until 2 month checkup and shots now. Also, her preemie diapers are getting tight around thighs so we have upgraded to NB diapers. I'm one proud momma.


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like she's growing great., Flueky :) 
I really want to sew some baby clothes lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky that's excellent news!! Yay! Great job momma


----------



## Cppeace

Now I'm Spotting WTF! I haven't had a 11 day lp in over a year. Haven't had any symptoms of oncoming AF, no watery cm,no back ache, no firm cervix... sure hope this stops. I was just starting to really think I might get lucky. :wacko: :growlmad: :nope: :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Those are pretty faint lines, could be ib. :(. Fxed it goes away


----------



## Cppeace

I hope so. I'd hate to have an 11 day lp of all things.


----------



## kittykat7210

Cp even I saw the line on that clear blue, fX the spotting is nothing :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

CP - same here, hope it's just IB. I DEFINITELY saw that line. I don't want to get your hopes up, but I spotted in first tri a lot.

M+S - I'm so glad you spoke to your SIL and have some babysitting lined up as a result. I hope it takes the pressure off a bit and that you won't hesitate to keep asking if you need it. And yay on the new recruit too. I hope it works out. Any of these various things you're dealing with are bad enough on their own. :hugs:

Kit - love, you absolutely CAN complain about the house stuff. It's totally stressful even without being pregnant now and having a baby to deal with then. And I swear pregnancy hormones make it even worse. I'd probably be raging. BUT, ultimately it will be fine, I promise. As for fearing c-section, I get that. Do you get some reassurance in knowing that many women have gone through it and had a perfectly fine experience (or at least often no worse than dealing with recovery from vaginal births)? That's not to say it's desirable or not scary, just that that too will ultimately be fine, so even though you're not in control of what happens, however it pans out it will be okay, and you will have your gorgeous little girly to take home. I struggled too with the control thing and eveeeentually after reading some books and going to hypnobirthing classes I got into the mindspace of being calmly excited about the mystery of how it would all unfold. And I'm usually enormously negative about these kind of things. But I didn't have a c section so I know I can't say how that would've made me feel. I guess at least they would've removed my placenta properly so I wouldn't have haemhorrhaged a week later. Sorry, now I'm rambling. As for your BP, I believe it's naturally elevated during pregnancy because of the increase in blood volume, so I don't think it means bad things that yours is higher than usual? But trust your healthcare professional of course, and don't be afraid to voice concerns. Even about the c section stuff.

Flueks - go baby V, and you of course! And I bet she'll just keep going an' all!

PL - how has the baby proofing been going? Heh heh. I reckon our Logan may even walk earlier than 10 months, no?

Sorry, forgot rest and must sleep now. Tilly's woken up crying twice now (but sleep crying, so likely bad dream... about what, though? Poopy diaper? Having the iPhone snatched away from her as she chews it?). Luckily I can just cuddle her and go shhhh shhhh coz she's right next to me. I love this little munchkin so much, but my goodness does she take up so much of our bed. She has a full third of a queen size to herself and still finds a way to edge closer to me to get more. But I still love the cuddles :)


----------



## wookie130

Cpp- That line looks A LOT like the line I got on my first CB test this pregnancy...I wasn't sure about it not being an evap, and I waited a couple of days, and got a faint (but visible) line on a curved handle FRER. I spotted some pinky brown on and off until I was around 7 weeks along. With my son (2nd baby), I full-on BLED (like a heavy period) from the day of my bfp off and on until 14 weeks...there was never any explanation for it. I have my fingers crossed that you're not having a chemical...I sure do see that line. Give it another couple of days (if you can...I know how hard it is to not serial test), and see if you still get a line, and the bleeding stops.


----------



## Cppeace

Well I'm up early due to my dog being annoying. The big male dog to be specific. So temp was still above cl but below 98 but 2 hours early so don't know if should adjust or not. The spotting continues. Due to spotting just took an ic. Not seeing anything there. If AF is coming flow should start soon. I never spot for long. If I go to bed spotting should have woke to af really. Grrr


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace to never have that short an lp, I vote IB. Also that sucks about temp not being accurate. It seems that happens when it's most needed. Oh and yeah I'm seeing challenges. I did every step wrong on my pillow project in middle school. I simply abhor sewing because I really stink at it. It would be a nice skill though and feel proud of what you created.

Jez maybe dreaming of soured Milk? How funny she takes up so much room though. I know as a child I was like that, but no ideal as a baby.


----------



## Cppeace

Sewing baby clothes is actually pretty easy from what I've seen. And you can make so much out of such little material lol.
Spotting continues. No other update.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm with Fluek I did my first sewing project so poorly that the adult volunteer had to undo it entirely and do it for me :rofl: so I do not sew lol. 

Jez my dog is like that. Granted she was a stray until 8 weeks but she has nightmares and I'm like what are you crying or growling about in your sleep?!  she's such a happy dog when she's awake

Peace agree that sucks that when you need that temp to be accurate something comes up. Sorry to hear the spotting continues :(

That is all I remember. I decided to go ahead and wash all my nb clothes. I decided that in lieu of selling the clothes to the consignment store when done or trying to return anything that I am going to donate them to a local children's charity. My cousin wants them but she disgusts me as a human being. She was so jealous that my cousin and I were pregnant with bits that even though she has 4 kids and 2 step kids that she doesn't take care of and is trying (and failing) to move back to Cali (had the nerve to ask my mom to let her stay rent free indefinitely in her rentals, I paid rent and I'm her daughter) that she wanted to have a baby. All I can say is thank heavens it is a boy because she would keep going until she got one. And the nerve of her b*ing me out because I didn't offer her my clothes like screw you. If you can't afford to buy clothes for your baby, it's not my fault. Stop spending your money on vacations and spa appointments. She ran her first husband (sorry current husband because they haven't even filed for divorce) $20k in debt after wiping out his savings. So no crazy lady, not happening. Sorry I really REALLY hate this cousin


----------



## shaescott

CP is it cheaper to sew your own baby clothes? Are there lots of factors?

I hope the ic was just crappy and you stop spotting soon.


----------



## Cppeace

It will depend,Shae. I'm sure it's not cheaper than Walmart baby clothes but would be cheaper than higher end baby clothes. It's more just I think they would be easy starter clothes for me to sew. I don't sew much on clothes, mostly just repair. I mostly sew bag, curtains, blankets and such. Baby clothes are small and like I said you can make a lot out of less material so if mistakes happen would be cheaper to start over if needed. 

Dobbie- YEah she sounds like a lot of my dad's kin. I don't associate with them at all but they are greedy, spoiled, baby farmers(like let's have more to get more money). 
They helped kill my grandmother and damaged the house so badly that it couldn't be sold as anything but a cheap auction property.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes yeah she's an only child. Her dad was an abusive alcoholic (forgot when he sobered up) and her mom had poor mom guilt and spoiled her. She had to declare bankruptcy, which sucked because my mom gave her a loan for her down payment. Sorry you can relate. It's nice that you get it but I wouldn't wish such crappy relatives on anybody

I think it'd be fun to start sewing baby clothes or even sew a few pieces even if you end up buying the bulk. Not a lot of people I know can say that. Then you can make a quilt or blanket out of the clothes you made. I have like 6 hand knit blankets for A. Zero made by me lol. Apparently knitting and teachers go together lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I plan to sew them if I get pregnant. I don't want any baby stuff around if I'm not having any. 
Sewing and knitting is a good hobby. I technically learned basic knitting but never did it enough to say I can knit lol I can spin yarn from whool and other fiber though.


----------



## gigglebox

OMG! Y'all talk too much lol; i'm reading along but i can't catch up totally right now. I'm literally chillin' in a wegman's parking lot enjoying a moment of alone time. Mom's got the kiddos.

Had to share though LEVIN SMILED AT ME TODAY! I'll be trying to capture a picture of it when I get back home.

Ok not a chance I'll remember everything but...

Dobs way to show that pack & play who's boss!

Cpp I'm looking forward to your test pics. Maybe you already posted them. Ahhhh. Life mysteries!

Jez I hope you aren't left homeless. Fx all turns out fine. Also wtf with creepy boob guy? I hate to say it but that's why i personally wouldn't bf in public. We shouldn't have to cover up...but no ones is stopping the creepers creeping :( the watching ta tas thing doesn't but me as much as someone oogling my kid. Freaking weirdos.

Can't remember who said it but i also had the thought about selling positive pregnancy tests then decided it was morally reprehensible :haha:

M&s how's bubs? I saw he goes down without a fight which is great! Lev had two nights of unbelievable sleep followed by two of practically no sleep. Yesterday morning was brutal. I rage threw a bottle across the room. I had about 3 hrs of sleep, collectively. Thank god my mom was still visiting, she took him in the morning so i could get 3 more hours of sleep. Then last night she slept with him in her room...unfortunately i slept like crap anyway, tosses and turned all night.

But i DID have sex for the first time this morning! Omg it was not comfortable. Kind of a sore/burning feeling. Is that how it goes at first? Maybe i just need to lube that sucker up first next time.

Ahhhh tmi.


----------



## Cppeace

Went ahead and marked as cd 1. Is just too long lasting and steady for me not to call it light flow. It's super light is all. Possible chemical. No clue why lp changed again- maybe cause of chemical... Last time I had an 11 day lp was just after the miscarriage so :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Long story short my daycare fell through so now I'm trying not to cry and stress out


----------



## Jezika

CP - Sorry you're calling it. I hope It still somehow turns out fine, but I'd probably do the same so that I'm not left hoping. 

Dobs - Gah, I'm sorry, that sucks. What happened? Do you have any backups? If you contacted others and explained, could they pull some strings? Here everyone is on wait lists for like ten daycares for over a year and many people still don't get a space in time. We might have to consider a nanny, nanny share or licensed home daycare. Hope you work it out.

Gigs - thank goodness your mum is able to help out, and boo about the sleep inconsistency. At least you get some good nights I guess? Hang in there. It'll get easier, they say.

Damn now I really can't remember anything else.

Our contractor finally came back to work on our place today. He seemed shocked when I said we are moving next Tuesday and that it means we are moving EVERYTHING and also intend to actually, you know, sleep there. I had told him this several times. I did manage to move the move date to Wednesday but don't want to tell him it's final in case he thinks he has a tonne more time now. And I finally booked a cleaner to clean our old place after realizing there's no way I can do six hours of deep cleaning with a baby and a husband who seems to think it's fine to just take a single day off to pack and move and then just keep going to work while I deal with everything. I swear I'm spending money here and there like I sh*t it. 

Sewing baby clothes... I'll never, ever, ever have time to do this, but I do remember thinking that the harem style baby pants in particular look super easy... cut out two identical shapes and just sew those bad boys together.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, your previous post could have been written by me... Logan sleeps sideways in the bed, snuggly and just wanting to touch someone, takes up at least 1/3 of our queen size bed. At least now with hubby home Logan tries to cuddle him too if he doesn't kick hubby in the back. Either way, I get a break and have good sleep. Sorry, not sorry comes to mind....
Fingers crossed your contractor pulls his sh!t together! 

CP, sorry about at

Dobs, don't stress about daycare, something better will come along!

Gigs, awe, I love those cute first smiles!!!!

Where is j???

Logan is turning into this huge goofy kid. He loves playing with his nose sucker thing and chewing on it. So hubby took it away from him and then dropped it for Logan to catch (yeah, way too early) and Everytime it dropped onto him he'd burst out into 10 second giggle fits! I love this kid....

Can't remember anything else right now... Sorry to those I missed. Hope you ladies in that huge heat wave are staying cool.


----------



## Cppeace

I'd do it while pregnant for both sexes and then sell or donate what I don't need, Have to get pregnant first lol. So, we shall see.


----------



## DobbyForever

None of the daycares in the city can take him. The whole point of me working 2 miles from home was to not have a 40 minute commute and now it looks like I will have one just to get my son to daycare then work each morning assuming I even find a place


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh dobs I'm really sorry, is there no family that can have him until you find somewhere? I really hope it works out :hugs:

Cp sorry that you're calling it, but I do understand! I'm still going to mildly cross my fingers for you!

Jez, your hubby sounds like mine :rofl: I don't even think mine has any clue, he was talking about hiring a van out for a few hours rather than a full day to move our stuff across, when I was thinking that we will pick up the new fridge freezer and washing machine with it rather than pay £100 to get it all delivered! Hopefully your contractor gets his act together and you can be in properly! 

Pacific that sounds far too cute!! Love it


----------



## gigglebox

PL i love your logan stories. That's awesome he's doing so well -- and i LOVE deep baby belly giggles <3 

Co i see the line and hope it continues to darken and the blood stuff stops.

MS i am thinking about you. Pp depression can really mess you up, as you already know. Please take care of yourself and take help as you need it. Your kiddos need you. And those future babies of yours ain't gonna birth themselves ;) hope the shop situation resolves and you can stop worrying about finances. Also I didn't realize you have multiple shops--how many do you run? Hope new guy is an amazing asset.

Shit Dobs, what a pickle you're in :/ what happened? And did the daycare have any alternative suggestions? Wish i had any helpful advice outside of "call everywhere". What about licensed home daycares? Have you looked into those? I know they vary...like up north they were pretty good. Down here i'd never put the kids into a home daycare.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Niche in the market there for anyone struggling to find daycare - set one up. It's big money here so there's no shortage of nurseries and childminders. Our lovely one sadly is stopping after the last of her current kids stops going :(

My boys are going to be in the same class at school this year. There's too many P1's so they're splitting classes to make P1/2 and P2/3 classes rather than single age group (not sure how it helps but hey) so Nathaniel is starting and Joe is P2, but they're both in the same P1/2 class. Weird.

Gigs, I have three shops, one of which is just a boutique and not tattoo/piercing. That one houses our online operation in its basement too, and is the one most likely to get shut down. I believe we'll shut the shop part regardless, it's too much stress and hassle trying to deal with stock, but have a meeting with the landlord next week about possibly keeping the premises on to save moving the office, if they'll cut the rent to half what we pay now or less. We rent one of the other shops from the same landlord and have had this lease for over 10 years so I'm hopeful they'll work with us - the whole town has shops lying empty all over so I really hope they'll think a tenant paying way less rent is better than the high likelihood of no tenant at all. But if they don't, we'll move the office to a cheap industrial unit somewhere.

The new guy is coming today for an interview. I am unsure as to how I feel about his keenness to come work for us - he's using his day off to make a 10-hour return trip (he's in England at the moment) on the train, for 2 hours in Glasgow to talk to us face to face. High motivation to work is good - but it feels a little like desperation, which is bad - there's shops up and down the country crying out for good artists, and I'm not kidding myself that mine is somehow something special that warrants such a desire to work there in particular. Hmm. 

Doctor just doubled my dose of Prozac and gave me beta-blockers for the inevitable anxiety that the increase in dosage will cause. Blah. Other than that, I'm already seeing the psychiatric nursing team and have been all pregnancy, for all the good it's doing... Short of a lottery win, a full time cleaner and three weeks in the Maldives on my own, I'm not really sure what would help but it's still a bit rubbish being proved correct and knowing there's nothing more they can offer me. I've to go back if I suddenly feel worse and review in four weeks to check how I'm doing, but tbh what good would it do - if I present in a worse state, is it hospitalisation then? Meh.

Sorry selfish post. I'm reading along, but my head's not really with it right now. I have the cold on top of everything else too.


----------



## wookie130

Pacific- Logan sounds like a delightful baby. That is SUCH a fun age...they're still so young and infantile, but their little personalities are really starting to shine! I love those infectious giggles, too. There is nothing cuter!

Dobby- Ugh, that SUCKS. I had a very tough time finding daycare for Hannah initially before she was born, and we had to settle for an in-home daycare (which was registered/licensed)...by the time Ozzy arrived, we ended up having to find something else, as we were NOT HAPPY with the care our kids were getting. I ended up joining a local daycare search FB group for my area, and located several great in-home daycares, and that's how I hooked up with the gal they've been going to. She's like a second mother to my kids, and she's EXCELLENT. Also, if you have some type of local childcare resource and referral organization in your vicinity (and I can't imagine you don't have SOMETHING like this), I'd start putting yourself on waiting lists. You never know when a spot will open up. Another option is to put out some feelers for a nanny, which can be cheaper than actual daycare. If you have some type of college or university nearby with an undergrad education program, place some ads up on bulletin boards, and see if you get any bites, do lots of interviews, background checks if necessary, references, etc. Or, if you have any SAHM friends who would like to make some extra $$$ until you find something more permanent, this is also an option. If you haven't already, join some local FB mom groups, and you'll often be able to crowd-source some help there, and brainstorm some alternatives. Just a few ideas. It's HARD finding good, reliable, safe, trust-worthy daycare. When you DO find something you're comfortable with, it's worth the extra commute, honestly. Our former crappy daycare people lived super close by, and it wasn't worth it...but I'd drive a whole town away for our current gal - she's that awesome.

Jez- Eeeek....good luck with the move. I don't blame you for hiring the cleaning person - who has the time or energy to devote to that with a baby to take care of?

M&S- :hugs: I'm so glad you're being monitored, and that you have professionals who are aware of your situation. I truly hope things begin to balance out emotionally for you soon, and that you can derive some joy from this period of your life. Best of luck on the business.

Cpp- Well, shit. I had such high hopes for you. If the light bleeding does let up suddenly, or simply lasts through today and stops, I'd take another test, though. Such a rollercoaster. I've been there myself, and it really can do your head in.

AFM- Been up half the night with a little girl whose eye hurts (she may have poked it or something while sleeping), and my Meniere's Disease is acting up lately...the vertigo is horrific at times. We're leaving on Monday to head up north to go camping along the Mississippi River, so that's a bit of excitement. Can't wait to roast some weinies, eat s'mores, fish in the trout stream, etc. It's always very beautiful up there, and the kids absolutely love staying in the camper at night. Good summer stuff!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg wook have fun! That sounds amazing! Ugh hope the vertigo lets up soon :hugs:

MS have you tried different antidepressants? I know everyone is different but to share my experience, i tried a bunch of different types until I found success with wellbutrin (and a side of klonopin, as needed). Glad you have options with the office. So would someone else be able to rent the upper floor then?

Jez when we sold our first house, i was so overwhelmed with all the cleaning i had to do. I wanted to save money but caved and hired cleaning ladies. Best money I ever spent! I literally had an emotional response when i saw the place after. There were tears of joy.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah, poor Hannah, I hope her eye is better.

I haven't tried anything other than Prozac because that worked, and is one of the ones which don't tend to cause weight gain or drowsiness which is why my doctor picked it for me. They try to avoid prescribing benzos here because of the potential for addiction, especially for someone like me with a past of substance abuse. I can't even get a half decent painkiller out of them, I steal my MILs! :haha: I got beta-blockers which do also work but take a little to kick in, so in the meantime I'm jittering. Three cups of coffee and being in 'the outside' properly for the first time since Zac was born probably doesn't really help that either.

But today has been productive. So that's good. One artist is hired, and another one is about to get interviewed - it never rains but it pours :rofl: We're hoping to get both.


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS sorry for how you've been feeling but I'm glad today was productive. Yay for small victories right?

Wook- that sounds like so much fun! I want to go camping sooo bad but DH works so much and he refuses to take time off. He has like 5 days off for 4th of July and I want to go then but things are so expensive and a minimum of 3 night stay (all cabins because I'm not about to rent camp with 2 6 month olds). I'm thinking a couple days at the beach might be what we do instead. 

Dobs- sorry about daycare. That stuff worries me so much! I'm so picky and paranoid about it I fee like I'm going to find the right one and it'll fall through or they won't have two spots open. Good luck! I hope you csnngeospme good references for new places, hopefully close by. 

Pl- Logan is growing so fast! When did he start rolling over and sitting on his own?


Someone asked about my boys. They're good. 6 months old next week... how did this happen? They both are great rollers and can almost sit up on their own. They've just started to giggle too. I've had to set up a play area in our living room so they can't get into anything plus our house is the opposite of baby proof. So since they still spit up I put a blanket down and the. Outlined the blanket with the baby gate. So if they spit up it isn't on my carpet and the gate holds it down so they can't grab it. Plus the dogs won't come up and bother them this way.

The last couple days have been weird. An old friend from middle school died last week and it's just a weird feeling. Plus we worked together a couple years ago. He was just a super kind person. The kind of person who wouldn't judge someone like so many young people these days. 


Have any of you US ladies seen the documentary To Joey, With Love? It was on CMT yesterday and it's so good- if you know who Joey and Rory are and/or follow country music. I cried the entire time. Like hard ugly cried.


----------



## Cppeace

The bleeding is light-medium now so pretty normal AF-ish for me. Very possible Chemical. Don't know if that would be why the LP was shorter than 12 or what. If It's a normal AF it should be done in a day or two. My AF is typically 3 days- 4 occasionally. 
Dobbie, can you find a babysitter for reasonable? Just get good references.


----------



## M&S+Bump

So from two tattoo artists, we are now up to four. :rofl:

I'm a bit scared about trying to find them all work tbh! Oh well.

It's been a long, long day. But I am feeling a little more positive that at least I am doing something about things instead of just worrying about them.

Head is thumping. I would kill for a glass of wine right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I agree sorry that you&#8217;re calling it :(

Gigs I agree take glad mom came over to help and gave you some adult alone time out of the house. Can&#8217;t wait to see that smile :)

Jez that sucks. Moving and getting a move out cleaner sucks. I had such a problem arranging one for SO when he moved in. I second Gigs, you don&#8217;t realize how much cleaning you have to do and it&#8217;s just so worth it to pass it to someone else. I ended up hiring the cleaners that do my mom&#8217;s house and it took them the same amount of time to do SO&#8217;s one bedroom apartment as a move out clean than it does to do my mom&#8217;s weekly clean (keep in mind my mom&#8217;s house is 6 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, formal living room, living room, kitchen, and dining room). I&#8217;d suggest Groupon but I had issues getting my money back when the cleaners no showed. Took 4 months to get my refund r_r and only because I threatened to sue and reported them to BBB. Hope things go smoothly! I second PL hope the contractor gets his shit together

PL lol sorry not sorry hahaha. Also the giggle fits sound adorable

I also worry about J. Given where things left off last and she hasn&#8217;t posted anything to youtube in weeks :( =/

MS hope the rent negotiations go well. Also hope the cold goes away. FXed the new dosage helps. :hugs: Congrats on a productive day!

Wookie have fun camping! Do the cabins have nice mattresses? That saved my butt camping, pillows and a blow up mattress. But so, so jealous!

Green omg 6 months already?! I love it. I&#8217;m hoping to get something similar going as I just feel the pack n play doesn&#8217;t provide enough space but we&#8217;ll see. I have heard of Joey + Rory but only from one song &#8220;Cheater, Cheater&#8221; lol that song is so effing catching and having been with my fair share of cheaters I quit enjoyed getting a it tipsy and singing it 

Re daycare drama long butt rants sorry

What happened: Basically I tried signing up as soon as I was pregnant, but I kept playing phone tag. So I just waltzed in like around 16 weeks and was like look put me on the wait list this is annoying. The lady said if I kept calling back starting in June and really showed that I wanted in, they would get me in and not to worry about it. I said great because they were really the only place I wanted. Cut to yesterday, I called them and the girl on the phone is like nope. You&#8217;re 8th on the non priority list and we have families with priority who are expecting. Good luck.

Family: Unfortunately the only family nearby (also the only person I trust) is my mother. And she works full time. It&#8217;s too late for her to go to PT and job share/ even if she did she&#8217;s a 40 minute drive across the bay on way. I would never ask her to come here multiple days a week nor does making that drive twice a day for me sound fun/feasible. My spoiled cousin was like just tell you mom to quit her job and watch your kid like I did with my mom. Then in the same breath said oh I&#8217;m like my om I never expect anything from anybody and always feel guilty when I get things. My mom has made it clear from the time I could get pregnant that she wants to be a grandmother not a babysitter, and I respect that.

Other options: Literally every center in the city is like tough shits. There&#8217;s one left but the director isn&#8217;t in until Monday. =/ I don&#8217;t want an in home daycare. I have zero trust in home daycares. And if I was going that route, I&#8217;d only go for it if the person was only watching my kid or one other infant. I do not want my son mixed in with older children. I also don&#8217;t want someone in my house. And then we&#8217;re looking at 40 hours a week, and the daily rate tends to run between $15-20 if you&#8217;re lucky which is way more than the most expensive center. But if I get a no from this last place and one more place, I&#8217;m putting out an email to the teachers at my school. But they&#8217;re stupid and flightily and their kids are ill behaved and behind in school so I have very little faith in their opinions on early childcare. Back in Palo Alto, I saw their sitters firsthand and my coworkers didn&#8217;t make me want to quit teaching so I would have trusted their sitters.

Commuting to daycare: I know going farther for better care is the way to go, but going farther for shitty care (which is what I&#8217;m looking at because honestly it&#8217;s the bay area anywhere worth putting your kid is booked during TTC/ the moment the stick turns pink) sucks. I commuted last year and it ruined my job. I was a shitty teacher. It was miserable. And I wasn&#8217;t looking after a newborn or needy man child.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- what about using one of the teachers references for awhile but continue to look after he's born, you could always switch him if the place you get doesn't live up to your expectations. A huge hassle I know... but better than nothing. 

On the bright side dobs the major heat wave is nearly over!

MS- you have to get your artist work? Here most artist get their own work and they rent the space or pay a portion of their profits to the shop owner.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. At this point I'm about to just settle for now. I have a tour for a place 20m away (one way but I can take back roads so no traffic) on Monday. She said I'd be 12th on the wait list but really most people drop out and they have a $100 deposit to get on the waitlist so my trust in her is low. The other place I have to call back Monday. I'm just so ugh annoyed

But yes I am so glad for this heat wave to die down these next two days and go back into high being in the 70s not 90-100s. Ironically the portable ac comes Monday. SO threw a fit and slept downstairs last night


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh Mrs G, I need to get work for my artists. Obviously they need to promote themselves too but it's in everyone's interests to fill the books. And I have to justify my 50% cut somehow ;) A busy artist doesn't have reason to leave.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, at least you have daycare for babies where you are! I have nothing available here until Logan is 2 1/2. And even if I did find an unlicensed daycare, we'd loose money for me to go to work each day as jobs here on the island pay just above minimum wage. I could take Logan to the big island and work on the big island, but then I'd be gone from home around 11 hours (due to ferry times). 

Mrs g, Logan was rolling over quite early 3 months?? and started crawling right at 6 month. Our house is far from baby proof... He'll follow me around the house (little on the needy side these days) so can't really put him into a baby cage or he'll just get cranky when I walk away. More exercise for him equals a more tired baby and good naps. Haha
It is really interesting to watch them learn now. When he first started pulling up, he got too close to the furniture a few times and fell over backwards. I did catch him a few times but now he hasn't done it for a couple of days, so I think he learned how close he should place his feet to furniture to not fall over. So in a way, I know we can't always protect them and they do need to learn.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah but the flip side is we have to have daycares because nobody can afford to sah. I'd much rather sah with my son than pay someone near $2k a month to watch him :( but I hear you that's got to he aggravating to have nothing available for 2 years


----------



## pacificlove

I hear you dobs, especially the single parents suffer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah honestly most single moms I know only manage because they move in with their moms. I have a friend, married with three kids, and she had to move back in with her mom. And she has two incomes! Crazy

Sigh I didn't get the laundry put away before So got home so we fought about something stupid (I asked him to do me a favor and pay an insurance bill online) and he got pissed. Went off about how he made a huge mistake moving in and I need to take care of my own shit especially when I just sit at home all day doing nothing (literally been doing laundry for 6 hours) and he's upstairs in his office not talking to me. Didn't even eat dinner with me. I have my bfing class tomorrow, he doesn't care. Told him something about A, he was like I don't care. I feel like a single mom. This is why I don't believe him when he comes home with presents and says he loves me and can't wait to meet our son or get married. Because if he says these things out of anger there is some truth there.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wow. It was just a bill?  My DH asks me to check/pay/order s**t all the time.


----------



## DobbyForever

There's a story. Long story short because we are on a deductible plan they basically service first then bill later. The bill was for my most recent bloodwork. But because he is the guarantor, they billed him instead of me for whatever odd reason. So I paid my other bill online cuz it was on my account but this one I called and the b* was like I can't authorize payment because the card is in SO's name. So his HR is like just mail it in. And I'm like ok but doing it online is easier can you just do that. But in his mind he told me to mail it in. So he comes home and asks if I took care of it, I say no, he's like why not, I'm like you can pay online, he's like wtf I told you take care if it I go to work and you're here doing god knows what but can't take 15 seconds to mail the payment (he's yelling at this point), (so I yell back cuz I'm too tired and hot to maintain my cool) that it's more convenient to do it online but fine I will mail it, so he yells back that he shouldn't have to go online and pay my bills for my medical procedures, and I'm like omfg I just said I would mail it. Then we decided to stop talking as he stomped up the stairs mumbling shit about if he lived alone he could f* whoever he wants and not get yelled at after a long day of work. And I'm just eye rolling. And then later he was like I just feel under appreciated because yesterday he bought me a present but I was having a panic attack about dsycarecso I barely reacted plus this today he felt like I didn't appreciate that he pays more to cover A and me and that whatever isn't covered I have his company debit card to cover and here I am complaining about mailing a payment instead of being grateful. Which is fair but he didn't need to come in guns blazing I had a long day too.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just don't think the giant pile of baby clothes helped his mood because baby time I set up new baby stuff he gets supppppeeeer touchy for the rest of the evening


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- Sorry you guys had a rift. :( Sounds like this one will blow over. To answer your question, we stay in my in-laws' camper, which sleeps 8-10 people, full kitchen, cable, air conditioning, shower, etc. They had a bigger one, but traded it in for something a bit lighter and easier for their truck to pull, we we've never stayed in this one before. I think it actually beats a cabin, as we know this is clean, the mattresses are brand new, and we don't have to really wonder what has gone on in there at any point. :rofl: 

Good luck to you on your daycare situation, btw. I'd do what someone else said, and go with a less-preferred option while you wait for something more desirable to open up.

M&S- Best of luck finding your new employees some work...sounds like for now, things are falling into place.

Green- Your little men sound so adorable! I think after having twin boys, having a singleton would be CAKE, seriously. You're a seasoned pro!

Cpp- Sigh. That sucks. I hope this cycle goes by quickly so you can try again. 

Oh frick. I hear my kids opening their bedroom door. And so my day begins.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i really hope he doesn't bail once A is here. If he's stressed now he's not showing any signs that he'll be chilled out with a crankt, screaming newborn...I really hope I'm wrong though. I'd love for him to be the type that has a kid and gets his shit together immediately.

Here's some baby squee <3 he's just starting to smile so these are the best i could manage!
 



Attached Files:







F959F8CC-5533-4984-B134-69096348857F.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry he looks like a black eyed child. This was around 6am and the sun was just coming in the window.

Ok now i need bump pics.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Adorable Gigs. I haven't managed to catch it on camera either. This morning he was screaming upstairs and I couldn't figure out why. Brought him downstairs, put him in the swing and switched the music on, and he started smiling and jigging his arms and legs about as if dancing! Stopped the music - he stopped. Started it again, he started again. Instantly forgiven for only letting me sleep for three hours (total, not all at once!) :haha:

Just about to go to the chemist for my prescription and found this quite amusing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9659.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shaescott

Lol M&S apparently you're under 12


----------



## Cppeace

He's a cutie Gigs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs omg he is so cute!!!! My fave is the top right

MS agreed hope you find work for them :) also lol at the under 12

We kissed and made up as always. Have a brunch date today. Idk I'm always holding my breath to see what he does. But those first two months will be a good indicator. We'll see

So the present was a 23 and me kit because I mentioned I want the heakthvreport so we both got them and when A is old enough we'll have him do it as well. I'm just curious to see if I'm going to end up with late onset Parkinson's like my grandmother


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm forever going to write my age as 32 and 9 months now (well, til next month)

What's a 23 kit?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tests your genetics (which I already did from ancestry) but these guys also do health and traits based on your genetics. Stuff like what your kid might inherit and blah blah.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Tests your genetics (which I already did from ancestry) but these guys also do health and traits based on your genetics. Stuff like what your kid might inherit and blah blah.

That's cool, I wish I had one!! X


----------



## DobbyForever

Well for $200 you can ;). I don't even think he waited for it to be on sale r_r but oh well not my money. The funny thing was I was planning on buying it for him as well but I was waiting for a good deal to come along


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Well for $200 you can ;). I don't even think he waited for it to be on sale r_r but oh well not my money. The funny thing was I was planning on buying it for him as well but I was waiting for a good deal to come along

:shock: Oh... Yeh I don't think I could spend that much on it :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. And he bought two! Like damn that's a lot of money to toss on ghits and shiggles


----------



## gigglebox

I got it for my mom, too :) just the heritage background stuff, not health. They were having a sale during the week preceding fathers day so maybe he scored that deal. Idk.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hot damn. Like, I'm not shy to spend money when I have it (£300 septum ring that I don't even wear because it's too heavy, anyone? :rofl: ) but yeh. I don't think I'll be getting one any time soon either!

Sounds cool though!


----------



## kittykat7210

My breasts have been leaking near non stop now for a few hours, only a few drops, but it's a few drops every 5 minutes :rofl: my bra is ruined


----------



## DobbyForever

My boobies don't leak cuz they're all inverted. But I wake up to oodles of dried white gunk in them vomit

Yeah idk I spend money on dumb s* but yeah not thaaaaat much especially without a coupon lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

It washes out Kit. Might as well get used to it, it isn't going to get better any time soon... I'm still going through multiple tops every day because of leakage. And that's with breast pads :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh it's fine it's just funny to me to have such leaky boobs all day :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

I wished my boobs would have been leaky at some point. I'm probably going to do some antenatal hand-expression of colostrum I can store in a syringe and freeze, starting around 36 weeks or so, simply because my low supply has been such an issue.

Glad to hear you guys made up, Dobby.

Gigs- Oh, he's pretty freakin' adorable, seriously. I love those first little crooked smiles (like their face is kind of trying to catch up to their emotions or something... :rofl:)...so sweet! And then by 4 or 5 months, all you have to do is look in their direction, and they're beaming at you for no reason, as if the sun shines right out of your ass. It's the best! It's also the last time they look at you like that! :rofl:

This genetics kit thing interests me. Not the price necessarily...but hmmm. Sounds cool!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's only $100 if you skip the health reports (only lol) and they periodically have sales 

Lol sun shines out your ass


----------



## Cppeace

possible tmi :

Ok, so CD1 was heavy spotting until around 6-7pm then was getting light flow when walking so marked it as AF.
CD2 was light to medium flow with small clots
Today I had light to medium flow, then some huge quarter sized clots and now not even spotting. 
My typically AF is 1 day light, 1 day medium to heavy, 1 day medium to light and then either light or spotting. 
Currently have nothing but the lightest of spotting if I reach in and get it from cervix. 
Also had huge globs of EWCm today. I usually might get a little ewcm on cd 1
I have been taking cassava since cd 1 though so that might explain the ewcm

Would you waste a test on this abnormal AF?


----------



## DobbyForever

I would because I'm a poas crazy person and not knowing wiuldcdrive me nuts. But I would manage expectations with that level of blood and clotting and no bbt to reference


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I don't think I am just not used to having so much spotting and clotting.


----------



## DobbyForever

I hate to say it but if you typically don't bleed and clot that much coupled with the short lp and the previous faint lines I'd think cp :(. But I would still test for peace of mind because you never know.


----------



## shaescott

I second Dobs, it sounds like a chemical to me. Sorry :( 

I got my 23 and Me kit for $79 + $9.95 shipping, ancestry only, when it was on sale. You still get the raw data which you can plug in on different sites to see health stuff for like $5, sometimes free.


----------



## Cppeace

Well if it was a chemical at least I know sperm and egg met after more than a year.


----------



## pacificlove

Here I have heard that if you are looking into certain health insurance or life insurance and have done the genetic health testing, you are legally bound to tell the insurance about it. So I am hesitant to do it myself although I quite intrigued by it. After all, if you do have the markers for certain disease that would cause your early demise, they sure don't want to pay out to something they knew about.

Gigs, awe!! Smiles are the best!

Dobs, hope you guys made up good by now and that he'll figure his stuff out soon, after all it's almost time!! Did you figure out the daycare stuff yet?

Leaky boobs: they get sooo annoying! I'll need more bras soon, mine are worn right out.... :( 
I leaked during the pregnancy, usually just a drop or two.. 

Can't remember what else now..,

The heat wave has hit us too, 32degrees today and the house is taking its time to cool off tonight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew really PL? I'm not 100% on it (my on call stepdad attorney is on a plane ATM) but I'm pretty sure you don't have to disclose anything anymore here since they can't discriminate based on pre-existing conditions. I'm sure there's a way around that. Or just play the Idk card. Way more powerful than people think. That and lawyer are my two favorite things to say. Bonus when I can combine them, idk let talk to my attorney and get back to you :rofl: but really my health insurance knows my family history so nothing new. Plus, I'm sure there is some sort of confidentiality agreement. I didn't sign any consent to inform my insurance of my results so I would just laugh if they asked.

Peace that's a good way to look at it. One step closer to that bfp.

No movement on daycare. Seeing two places on Monday with equally long wait lists so we'll see. Just have to hope most of these people signed up multiple locations and something opens up =\

Idk about him. He's weird. I think once baby interacts things will be different


----------



## gigglebox

PL that heat sounds miserable:(

Cp i agree imd be testing with a cheapie for my own peace of mind. Also because I'm legit addicted to it.

Like i'm already thinking about how fun it would be to pee on tests again. 

But no babies for me any time soon...maybe if my parents do actually move closer. I can't to the infant stage without help. I'm so exhausted all the time. I know that's partly due to the anemia but still.

Having one of those i barely slept so now i'm screaming "go te fuck to sleep" into my pillow kind of nights. Wish hibs had the confidence to take on both kids the way me and my mom do. I'd love to nap longer when she's not here, not to mention i NEED to get back to my paint classes whoch I can't do until he can be left alone with both kids for a few hours. Arreggghhhhhhhhhh so tired

Dobs how long is the wait list?


----------



## Cppeace

The temp is way down so not going to bother testing. Thanks for the opinions ladies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww gigs what is he worried about? I feel like it's a band aid thing. He's just got to try it, realize everything is just fine, and be ok.

One is 12, the one I wanted was 8, and I forgot the other one. I'm literally going to call them every week 

Peace:hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Can I see some bump comparisons please... Because mine hasn't grown in 6 weeks :rofl:

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsblbn04eu.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Bump comparison but gotta run.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0490.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jezika

Kit and Dobs, you look so similar in bump size between those six weeks. And both looking good! Kit you look stunning (I'm saying this coz I can see most of your body in the pics).

Gigs I hear ya. I didn't like the tiny infant stage either. But I did see a very young baby yesterday and found myself thinking fondly back to when Tilly was that squishy and small, and feeling a bit envious. Funny how easily we forget all the hard stuff. I much prefer an older baby. The interactiveness and developing personality make it so much more rewarding. Oh, and how DO you look after two kids? It scares the sh*t out of me.


----------



## Jezika

I meant how do you take care of two kids, not how your body looks after two kids :p The latter I can only imagine (an awful thought for me with all this baggy belly skin).


----------



## Jezika

And CP, AF's official arrival sucks, I'm sorry. But I guess it's true that it's a good sign that sperm met egg, and unfortunately CPs are common, so not necessarily indicative of any issues. And wow, congrats on your weight loss so far! That is ridiculously impressive. I'm sure you mentioned before, but how have you done it?


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez you're sweet. I do hide most of my body in my bump pics cuz I hate my body lol but I agree I saw little progress and I feel like I ballooned two days ago haha. Probably do my bump pic in the morning for 35 weeks as I like to do them first thing in the morning. But I am happy that I gained 1lb in two weeks which is exactly what my doctor said. So total so far is 22lbs and I might actually hit 25 instead of 30 if I keep this up. In a perfect world I won't pass 160, but I only have a 2 lb wiggle room on that

Wish me luck. Going to Walmart tomorrow to see if I can get cheap, home decor

Also got my orcas framed :). They had a sale so instead of $450 it was $175 :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Here's this week. Ignore the dirty mirror I didn't have the energy to get the windex lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0493.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, bumps &#10084;&#65039;

I see a definite difference Kit. Looking great, both of you.

Sorry about AF cp. I'm a little envious of your normal AF. What you're describing this time is my normal, except mine lasts 6-8 days.

Sorry to hear hubs is not keen to look after both Gigs. Unfortunately he just kinda needs to man up and do it. It's a question of getting used to it. The thought of a full day on my own with all makes me want to cry, but DH is not phased by it in the slightest. And I used to freak out about trying to do bed time without him here and now that I've been doing it most days, it's no longer a big deal.

As above, Jez, you just do it :haha: I have actually zero idea how we managed to survive three in three, but I can confirm that a newborn and three pre-schoolers is no worse than a newborn and two toddlers was. 

I do still want another closer to the age gap of Joe and Nat (18 months) than Ella and Zac (3.5 years) though I think that probably will tip me over the edge of sanity.

We have smiles and confirmed reaction to music and toys here. Thank f**k for that. It gets so much easier once they're not just constantly angry and crying, I think. I even got a picture. It's also unbelievably already time to pack away 0-3 and get out the 3-6 clothes. I've never had a baby grow this fast or ahead in clothes sizes, all of them are actually still mostly wearing the age down from what they are. Elisabeth's waist is about the same size as Isaac's, my MIL put a pair of his trousers on her the other day :rofl: (yes, 0-3 months, on a 3-yo) she wears 12-18 months size underwear!


----------



## M&S+Bump

And that picture.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9681.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww how cuteeeeeee! Yay for interaction. They grow so fast. K dead tired and drama ville


----------



## shaescott

Awww M&S he's so cute! That pic is adorable.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and everyone's bumps were gorgeous too. Kitty, it looks bigger to me.


----------



## Cppeace

Thnks ladies. Yeah MS. I've always had short AF of 3-5 days. It went down to 3-4 in my mid 20s. 
My spotting went back to dark red fresh and still small clots so I marked it as light flow again. Very unusual for me. I can look at that clear blue test and still see the second line. Is sad but makes me a bit more hopeful for teh next month. 

Jez. I track everything at Myfitnesspal.com I can lose pretty easy if I just track what I eat. I exercise for better health and to be able to eat more but as long as I stay under the calories I set for 1.5lbs a week loss I lose. Once I get about 60lbs less it will become harder to lose for some reason. It's what happened to me before. I got down to within 60lbs of my goal and stopped losing lbs for 3 months got discouraged and gave up. If I hadn't I would be at my goal years ago. 

Your bumps are all cute and MS your babe is a cutie too.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww!! M+S so adorable!!! 

Cp I'm sorry about AF but it does sound chemically to me, so they are meeting! I can't remember if you have said before (I can't remember anything to be honest right now :rofl:) but are you taking any natural supplements for egg quailty? Might be worth a try if not! 

Thanks everyone for the kind comments, I just thought this was the time where you grew most and I really can't see a huge amount of difference between them! Do you think I have a big or small bump? Because it seems half of people think I'm about to burst with 8 weeks left, and some people think I have a tiny bump (I had one lady who thought I was only 20 weeks!) so I have no idea what to think!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit you don't look bigger front to back but you look a lottle fuller up top, if that makes sense. I'll try to remember to dif up my own pics for you.

Jez, like ms says, you just do it! DS1 is so much okder though, he's good at amusong himself plus he wants to help with baby (putting dirty nappies in the trash, grabbing blankets, letting the dog in and out, etc). Now having a toddler and a newborn...that scares me! Although i'd like no more than a 2 year age gap between this one and the next if we're going to have a third...but a couple conditions need to be met, one of which is my mom moving closer. She has helped SO MUCH this time around.

MS, yay for smiles! I also got Lev to smile yesterday lightly tickling his face with clothes yesterday:haha: looks like you have a megababy on your hands! That's how DS1 was. Not this guy though. He's just outgrowing newborn clothes.

Cpp, agreed, tell us your weight loss secret!


----------



## gigglebox

25 vs 32+5
 



Attached Files:







E03EC047-23FF-4C08-861A-0DDD2952D5E0.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

CP I'm wondering if your weight loss is helping your fertility? Did you weigh less when you had the cryptic pregnancy than you have the past year or so of trying? Also good job, seriously impressive! I'm hoping that sperm did indeed meet egg (that's how it looks) so you know that it can happen in general. 

I'm trying to gain muscle rather than lose weight (I'm kinda skinny-fat) and I've just started going to the gym last week haha so not much progress so far. I think it's gonna be much harder for me to measure my progress at least for the first few months, which is disappointing. I brought SO the last two times I was there, so that made it much more interesting, but I feel like the lack of results might make it hard for me to stay motivated. I made a private IG to track my progression and am keeping it zero followers cuz it shows my butt and stuff (I wore a bra and painted black over my private parts, but still) cuz I wanna see my progress on that and I don't want strangers seeing my bare body. I legit put in my description NO followers and I still get follow requests all the time. Ugh.


----------



## M&S+Bump

People have absolutely zero idea about bump sizes Kit, or what to say about them, even people who might have had a kid before. Like you say, one person will think you're about to pop and the next reckons you're only just past your scan. 

I'll dig out some bump pics later on for comparison as well. 32 weeks with Nathaniel was about the same size as full term with Joe and Ella :haha: I'm really surprised I didn't just topple over with the weight of bump with him.


----------



## wookie130

Kit, you look amazing! I only wish I had your cute little frame!

Cp- The weight loss probably has everything to do w/ a boost in your fertility, along with the foods you are and are not eating. I got pregnant this time after doing a Whole30, and being paleo for 11 weeks...I think it balanced out my insulin levels and therefore evened my hormones out. We literally had sex once the whole month, 4 days before ovulation, and I'm 38 years old! I swear on nutrition...ummm...not now, as I eat horrifically while pregnant, but once I'm post-partum I'll jump back on it. I just love the way clean eating makes me feel.

For now, I'm all about the McD's, pop tarts, cheetoes, and whatever else I can shove in my pie-hole. No shame. :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- I agree with gigs I think you look fuller up top but also what MS said about being not knowing what to say. People just say things to say things about pregnancy and babies. It's the oddest thing! Every time we go out I get "are they twins" at least twice. Like no lady I just borrowed someone's baby.... 

Kit & dobs you guys look amazing!

MS- soooo cute! Little cutie pie 

Gigs- my DH is the same... he can't handle the two I think because like you said lack of confidence. He just needs to jump in with two feet. I know easier said than done. Mine are 6 weeks old and I do everything!!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

I was actually about 30lbs less than now when I conceived before. My diet is no healthier, just document and know my limit to eat. 
I was probably eating more fruit a year ago for the cryptic but not much. It's hard for me to eat "healthy" solo because I don't like to cook for one. My guy eats no fruit or veg that isn't hidden and tasteless.

Gigs my secret is just tracking everything. If I do extra work, exercise or have unusual activity it goes to burn calories. I track everybthing I eat or drink. My fitness pal makes it easy. 

I'm on cassava now for an experiment but not really much of anything else. I make sure to eat a fair amount of folate from potatoes, nuts and peanut butter. I try to stay well hydrated.

Shae to gain muscle you have to eat at a calorie surplus. It means you will also gain fat, but muscle too. After you gain the muscle amount you want, you then lower calories to lose the fat but maintain the muscle with activity. You can strengthen muscle and define it without gaining it though. Depends on what you want to do.
I'm pretty much a diet and fitness expert. I just rarely apply my knowledge to me lol.


----------



## kittykat7210

So it turns out my midwife was either wrong or baby has flipped back already, because she is head down!! And measuring on the 40th percentile rather than the 100th as my midwife measured me at, I get 40th percentile when I do my own bump measurement so I think I will stop listening to her now :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

CP how do I strengthen and define vs gain? I don't want to get bulky, and I know lots of people say women won't get bulky from lifting or anything like that but I've seen a ton of bulky fitness women who aren't on steroids. But I also know that they tailor their exercise and diet to get bulky, so I don't have to be bulky. Also it would take a LONG time to get bulky. I just want a nicer butt, stronger arms (my arms are weak as hell, they're twigs), and slightly defined abs. Do you have to work differently for different body types? Considering I'm skinny-fat? I can send pics of current over PM if you'd like lol. Any help is much appreciated. Especially going into nursing school I want to be stronger, but also just cuz I wanna look in shape lol


----------



## shaescott

Greenie do you mean 6 months not weeks? I'm assuming that's what you mean. 

Kitty well I'm glad all is well, not glad that midwife is crappy. Can you fire her and get a new one, or is that not an option? My mom always says with any profession, 1/3 is terrible, 1/3 is average, and 1/3 is amazing. She seems to be in the terrible 1/3, huh? Can't even measure properly...


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae weights are honestly the best, you won't get bulky unless you lift loads (as in weight, not frequency) and eat a tonne of carbs!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae haha yes I mean 6 months! I wish they were still 6 weeks my favorite days were when they were that little (unlike so many people) but those baby cuddles are just the best and now my boys aren't more interested in looking at everything else. The dogs definitely get more attention than me! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Annnnnd my period has started :growlmad: I hadn't even stopped bleeding from the lochia. Joy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I hope your mom can move closer. Not just so you can get cracking on popping out a third cutie, but it&#8217;s always nice to have family close by. :)

Shae lol wtf is skinny fat. I have never heard this before. Shae why not just take photos and keep them on your phone? Nothing is safe on the internet. I second Peace. SO eats ALL day. But it&#8217;s stuff like Fage yogurt straight (gag city), string cheese, very rarely nuts, breakfast is eggs and bacon, dinner is protein and 2-3 veggies. He drinks this protein junk. Takes jym. Basically, dude eats protein like he breaths air lol. But he&#8217;s huge huge which is probably not what you&#8217;re going for lol so feel free to ignore me :) I liked my body most doing krav: we started each class with 30 minutes of varied cardio. Short drills that hit different areas of the body. No weights involved, but we were constantly moving. I did TRO for a bit, that was fun. Or pound was fun, but not sure how much that actually did anything lol.

Wook I&#8217;m with you. I try to minimize the junk food intake, but idgaf if I crave a sausage mcmuffin then a sausage mcmuffin (or two) will be had. No efts given

Kit so glad she flipped! I&#8217;m worried my guy might be breech, I feel like his kicks are low in my pelvis and I feel his head by my rib cage. Cuz it&#8217;s either a butt or a head. =/ This whole bs of not seeing my gyn every week is really starting to test my patience. I haven&#8217;t been seen since 32 weeks and my next appointment is a week from today. Then every two weeks. Stupid Kaiser is stupid.

Gigs wow I&#8217;m surprised it came on so quickly. Hopefully once it comes and go all bleeding will stop

AFM I feel like a failure as a housewifey and a mommy today. Just going to go cuddle my dogs and be miserable


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs Levin is so precious. A baby's smile is so precious. Also, wtf?! AF already. Ugh, I'm not looking forward to her return.

M&S oh Isaac is so cute. Now I want a baby boy.

Shae, yeah I think as long as you don't eat a very specific diet and lift very heavy weights it should give you a nice tone. Also, my arms are also super wimpy. They have the strength of TRex arms :rofl:

Kitty glad things are measuring on track now to ease your mind. Also your bump seems fuller up top. There is a difference for sure.

Bump size. Omg everyone has different opinions. Most people said I was small and it wasn't until 3rd tri you could tell I was expecting in my maternity scrubs. My fellow nurses did like to tease me and call me huge or that I need to lay off the beer. Honestly, I. Pretty easy going about that sort of banter. I only got upset about this patient saying she smoked during her pregnancy and her daughter was fine in response to me asking her not to smoke in front of me. Like seriously?!

Dobby don't fret this last stretch is hard and I seriously barely got anything accomplished at home. DH actually cleaned the house during my entire pregnancy. He cooked more especially 1st and 3rd tri. So don't feel bad. 

Cppeace way to go on weight loss. Also, my two cents is I think you had a chemical. I wish you best of luck this cycle!! I had a chemical last July and got bfp in October. Hope you get rainbow sooner :)

Greenie, I honestly don't know how you do it. I think, how lucky I am to have one baby with an easy going temperment. I couldn't imagine 2 even if they were the most chilled babies ever. 

Wooks, my first tri diet was horrendous but I could hardly eat so I ate what I could stomach. Cheeseburger happy meals were a favorite and I normally hate mcdonalds except for a big Mac every 3 years or so. 

That's about all I'm recalling now. Not much going on here. Combo feeding is going well and not going to let anyone make me feel guilty for giving formula or using nipple shield. Pediatrician has no problem and my daughter is growing that's all that matters. I started using the pump my insurance provided. I had to rent a hospital grade one as insurance one was my going to be here when I was discharged. Also they advised it would help my milk come in better. So far the one my insurance provided seems to be working just as well. I like how it's smaller and more portable too. So I guess I'll return hospital rental this week. 

Just curious what diapers is everyone else using. Pampers irritates V's skin. I thought at first it was just super sensitive to urine and feces, but started using huggies and it's cleared up. My mom told me she had the same issue with me as baby too. Kind of interesting or maybe I'm looney


----------



## DobbyForever

Y'all are making me want mcdonalds.

I would have lost it on that patient. Like you do whatever you want, but don't subject me to it.

I have Pampers Swaddlers. It was between that and Huggies Lil Snugglers. I think both brands have diapers made specifically for babies with sensitive skin though, but if the huggies are working for you then I say stick with what works.

Thanks. I just went to three different stores: Target, Walmart, abd Ikea looking for ways to decorate the house to surprise SO and came home empty handed. Not to mention I had the WORST charlie horse this pregnancy at 4am, and it was still sore so my leg was killing me from walking around. Then I tried installing the car seat, but I can't get it tight enough not matter if I put it on the side of in the center. And I really wanted to put it in the center but I can't use the latch system in the center and I feel like the latch system is more secure than the seatbeat system. I haven't cleaned. I haven't gotten shit done. Only good thing I did today was get this motorcycle company to price match Amazon to get SO's birthday present. Hoping it gets here early this week since the big Hollister Rally is this weekend, and I know he'd loooove to have it by then.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- it's totally okay to have days where nothing gets done. And it sure sounds like it wasn't for lack of trying! Just take it easy and get dog snuggles. Tomorrow will be better!
Oh I remember those cramps. I rarely had any but I had ONE really bad one like you where it was sore for a couple days after. 

RE diapers: I've used so many kinds (from the shower) we've tried; huggies, pampers swaddlers, papers baby dry, parents choice (Walmart brand), up&up (target brand), Kirkland (Costco brand), and luvs. My personal favorite is up&cup target brand, oh and PS they're the cheapest! I absolutely hate huggies and pampers swaddlers are a little annoying when it comes to poop. I feel like the netting makes the poop go everywhere! Plus they started leaking at night as the boys got older. The pampers baby dry are much better though and more styled like luvs. I never thought I'd have so many opinions on diapers hahaha 

So... when we were on date night last weekend I think we decided to go off birth control for one month and let fate decide hahahaha it was 100% my idea and I think I'm crazy. But if it doesn't happen (which the odds are pretty slim that it would) I will be going toward a more long term birth control because logically having one more is absolutely insane.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg greeeeennnniiieeeeeeee is it bad I really want you to have another hehe. Curious to see what the fates have in store 

I ended up eating my sorrows then trying again after watching a few more videos and the car seat is installed firmly in the center seat. Also got a shelf up in the bathroom to put up one of SO's trinkets. 

I just feel like if I was 28 weeks it'd be okay to not get stuff done but at 35 weeks I don't have that luxury, especially after the scare last week from dehydration.

Oh so went to the daycare it was literally across the street from my childhood home! They are $500/week, $85 more than the one here but their facilities are nicer. It'd add 30-40m to my morning commute but I just have to be out of the house by 6:40 instead of 7 and I'd get to work st 7:30 instead of 7:15 (still 45m before bell rings). She kind of wink wink nudge nudged me because she really likes that I'm a teacher and have a set start date, and she felt bad about my situation so overall a good feel. Have a tour tomorrow of a much closer on the way to work facility tomorrow, but they give priority to hospital employees and their online registration was down today.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, glad you're getting the daycare thing figured out!

Green, what did you think of the Kirkland brand? I think those are the ones we're going to try first. 

CP, congrats on the fantastic weight loss! I agree, being able to track stuff is what would help me!

Kitty, glad you're measuring fine now! Silly midwife. I'd be so frustrated.

Wookie, I think a better diet is what helped me get pregnant this time too. I significantly cut down my carbs, gluten, and sugars about a month before I found out I was pregnant. 

Hi everyone else!


----------



## shaescott

Michelle I just realized, I think I have that same bottle of sriracha on your ticker in my fridge rn!


----------



## shaescott

Thank you to everyone who gave advice! 

I think Dobs suggested using my phone photos to store the pics, but it's harder to get them all in one place to compare that way and tbh I let people look at my photos all the time so I don't want those in there. I keep zero nudes :rofl: I'm not really concerned with a few strangers hacking me and seeing them, they don't show any genitals after all. I just don't want to voluntarily invite people to look at them, especially not people I know.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I don't let people look on my phone haha only took one person seeing one boob shot. Not sure what kind of phone but most phones let you create albums rather than trying to hunt it down on your camera roll.


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I could do that but again I let people look at my phone and I don't want to get all secretive with it all of a sudden cuz my parents will think I'm on drugs or something. Also I forgot to say, skinny-fat means you're skinny but not toned, like there's no muscle, it's all fat. You're not in shape.


----------



## gigglebox

GREEEEN!!!! Omg i am SO rooting for double lines for you! Are you tracking your period at all? Where are you in your cycle?

Cpp, how long did it take to lose the 30 lbs?

I am back on the weight loss train. Hubs and i are riding together. I would love to get down to 138 which has been my goal since high school (i got to 140 once then let it go) but i'd be happy to make it back to 154. I know that number seems obscure. But that's where i used to sit and i'm comfortable at that weight (however i feel hot in the 140's). Anyway i miss feeling fit. It feels so good. 

Fuxk it imm getting a ticker. Let's make this shit official.


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, to look fitter and just be stronger you only need to eat at maintenance and do strength training- weights are the best but resistance exercise works as well. Shae unless you are eating high protein and over maintenance you wont bulk, I promise. 

I've been watching and tracking for 64 days Gigs. The first 7ish pounds is mostly water weight when this fat though. On someone who has say 40lbs orlss to lose the first 2-4 lbs will be water weight. 

I am about 99% sure I had a chemical as medium spotting still continues and I can still see the 2nd line on the CB test I took. I've looked at it dozens of times at this point.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- sorry about the possible chemical. 

Gigs- tickers make it so much more official. I need to get back on track but it's so hard with two kids. I need easy and fast so I end up snacking more than eating proper meals. 
I haven't started my cycle yet! In on week too or this months bcp. Last cycles sugar pills I took never brought on a period... so I'll probably have to wait a couple more weeks for AF to show. Sorry about AF! Mine came back at like 6 weeks but I think it was the mirena falling out that screwed me up. 

Michelle- the Kirkland brand were okay. They are similar to huggies just a little better. It's hard to explain but they are folded so tight in the box that when I would change diapers they folded up when I took them off the boys and it was frustrating that I had no where to put the dirty wipes. And keeping them folded out while trying to put them on was a hassle too. I would have stuck with them but targets were cheaper (not by much but every penny counts) and I liked them better.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness green!! I'm so excited to see what your month off brings!! I personally think you're mad but I love it!! 

Shae you must eat good amounts of protein in order to build any muscle (to take away the skinny fat look) but if you eat protein, stick to a moderate calorie intake and steer clear of heavy carbs you will do well!! This is the best way to explain what I mean>

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpsogq2frhg.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Hehe I recognize that chart. It's from bodybuilding, where SO used to buy his jym supplements.

Snywho feel like poo tty later


----------



## shaescott

I'm slightly disappointed that they don't have body fat percentage or lean body mass tickers. Kinda wanted to participate in that with you guys losing weight. Sigh. Oh well. I guess I should really just be grateful that I was lucky enough to get a fast metabolism and not need to lose weight. I definitely don't appreciate that as much as I should. My mom has been struggling with her weight all her life, and I haven't, I've just watched from the sidelines. I saw how hard it was for her. I commend you ladies who have successfully managed to lose weight and then maintained your loss. I know it's not easy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that's interesting your mom struggled but you haven't. Observational only, most women I know take after their maternal side of the family when it comes to weight. My mom and grandmother and really most the women in my family have high metabolism that slow drastically at 24/25 then we kind of just settle into an adult weight/body. But nobody, and I mean NOBODY, in my family watches what they eat or exercises lol. I'm the most active and I'm lazy af

But yeah that's too bad about the ticker :(. They do make things more fun

Afm saw the daycare not impressed but it'd do and wouldn't add any time to my commute plus they open st 6:30. But hospital people get priority and I can't join the waitlist until he is born. I do no like that infants and toddlers are in the same room (0-18 months). They are separated but the noise level is a bit much. Upside in an emergency it is part of the hospital/ <2m from the Kaiser hospital so I wouldn't have to worry about him getting treatment asap


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I actually took after my dad when it comes to weight. So did my sister. My dad may have a mild form of Marfan's, and while my sister and I do not have Marfan's we inherited a few of the traits. But we do not have the heart issues that always exist with Marfan's. My dad does, but they're mild. We have the longer arm span than height, the wrist sign, the hyperextension of limbs, and nearsightedness... but no mitral or aortic issues. My sister has no heart issues, and my mild heart issue is not the right valve to be related to Marfan's.


----------



## Cppeace

I also took after my father with my weight and most of my body structure. All of us Girls did. My mom is petite and in her youth she was mildly athletic and at 5'2(Now 5' 1.5) she weighed 97lbs before having kids. After her first she weighed 101, after me she weighed 105, after her 3rd she weighed 107. From her 40's to now she's weighed between 112 and 120. She has only a small ponch.

My dad is 6' and when he got in great shape he looked unhealthy thin at 185. He looked his best at around 200lbs and hangs between 225 and 250 now depending on how active he stays. He, like me, doesn't like most exercise. He though, didn't have my feet issues therefore he could run.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm a carbon copy of my mother in everything but temperament and foot size (hers were three sizes smaller) 

I was 140lb or thereabouts before pregnancy this time which is a lot heavier than I like - currently 157lb and hoping to get to at least 130lb (I'm 5ft 6)

Always found it easy to maintain my weight, then literally the minute I hit 30, I started gaining weight even though my lifestyle hadn't changed, and it just kept going up despite my attempts to stop it (I wasn't particularly disciplined tbh)


----------



## DobbyForever

Genetics is fun. So predictably unpredictable or is it unpredictably predictable.


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't know whose weight I follow, because none of my family are particularly skinny, I want Evie to have hubby's metabolism because he eats everything and is so skinny :haha:!! I watch my weight religiously, always have done, I'm in complete control of my weight, if I eat less I lose weight, if I eat more I gain weight, which in some respects is lovely but my (prepregnancy) maintenance calories is ~1300 a day :rofl: not so nice to try and fit meals around such a small calorie intake knowing that any more causes gain! I'm basically constantly on a restrictive diet!


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty,You should be able to raise your calories if you add in a 30 minute or more exercise in the day and track the calories. (Just make it a hard working exercise and it will burn 200+ calories in 30-45 minutes. )
That's how when I was losing before I could eat 2000-2500 calories a day and still be losing 1.5-2lbs a week. If I wasn't exercising I 'd have to go down to 1400 calories or so.


----------



## kittykat7210

Cppeace said:


> Kitty,You should be able to raise your calories if you add in a 30 minute or more exercise in the day and track the calories. (Just make it a hard working exercise and it will burn 200+ calories in 30-45 minutes. )
> That's how when I was losing before I could eat 2000-2500 calories a day and still be losing 1.5-2lbs a week. If I wasn't exercising I 'd have to go down to 1400 calories or so.

Cp that is with exercise :rofl: without moderate exercise I can only eat 1000 - 1100 calories a day! I just have a bad metabolism!


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry :( Sound like my big sis. She has thyroid issues and due to that she has to eat under 1000 calories to lose weight. 
If I had to do that I'd just stay fat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Truth I eat what I want if I gain then I gain. No poops given lol


----------



## Cppeace

I generally eat what I want I just exercise more if I have a day I want to eat like a pig when losing weight lol


----------



## pacificlove

Af hast not returned for me yet, I am kind of expecting it any day now but who knows... I still pig out on food, but at least the weight loss seems to have stopped. I average 126 now and fit a size 2 pant, which has always always been size 4 (ok, that one was a tight fit for a while before pregnancy).

Logan too is one of those fast growing babies, he currently fit 6-9 or 9-12 months clothes depending on brand. He is long and narrow in shape I'd say. (Not confused with skinny) He now sits totally unsupported too! 

Diapers I have found that if.they leak we are due for a new size. Unless it's poop... Since he now only poops once per day or every 2 days, it's always loaded to the rim or more. Ugh! My new rule is bath time on a full diaper as he gets so grabby down there with each change. :haha:

No word from j yet?

Mrs g, did I see you are TTC??

Dobs, what a wonderful bump!!

Can't recall much more, gotta run after my kid, he found the speed crawl recently


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww see I worry about crawling cuz dog hair city in my house lol I could seeep every day and dog hair

I'm dizzy from fighting with SO but I got a lot done so yay for me


----------



## shaescott

Oh wow Kitty that's a very low amount of calories. Have you discussed with your doctor the possibility of a thyroid issue?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- my boys are right there with Logan. My bigger dude is 6-9 month clothing and my smaller guy still fits in most 6 month stuff. Neither one is chubby but my bigger guy is just wide- think football player and my other one is tiny. Almost the same length though. 
My boys are soooo close to sitting but only last about 45 seconds lol 

We're possibly doing one month birth control free. I know your period hasn't returned but are you preventing at all?


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs g, we are using the hated condoms... I just don't see a point in hormonal bc when I want to be off it in 11 months. That stuff can take months to get out of your system. Logan was easy to conceive, so hopefully the next one will be too.
It's so interesting to see how the boys are growing so differently! I can't wait to see how tall Logan will be at 2 years. The pediatrician my mom had for us said that kids will double their height from age 2 into adulthood. It was correct for both of us! (And you saw us next to each other, you'd call me a mouse and him an elephant In size comparison although my brother isn't overweight :) )

Dobs, there will be a point where you give up on hair.. I always end up picking it off my boob (!) before, during and after a feed. Does not help that our animals are always close to me. Gives the term "hairy chest" a whole new meaning... Insert eyeroll. I don't sweat the small stuff anymore.

Logan tried chicken for the first time last night, that one was a win, he's getting really good at gumming soft foods. Still makes a face when it goes in, but as long as he doesn't spit it out, I win, right?


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha good to know some dog hair won't kill the kid. I pulled a hair off the mapper of the pack n play like wtf it's hip height and my dogs are calf height r_r I also have hair all over the driver's seat in my car and my dogs haven't been in it lol

Yay for chicken! Glad he's being adventurous!

I'm torn on bfp because now that So is flip flopping on a second kid (I'm happy to do it IF we buy a house before ttc) so a tubal is out. I hear you can still bf on the mini pill? I missed my class so couldn't ask :(. Never rescheduled was just gonna watch a free one online or something

Got the swing assembled and cosleeper/bassinet assembled. Newborn care class in 30 minutes. Not excited about showing up alone without rings though but after last time I am not putting them on again


----------



## M&S+Bump

We've had bump pictures, I reckon we need some baby pictures up in here!

Mrs G, you know that one month will lead to another, right? If it's a possibility, then that thought is probably not going to go away... someone on my facebook time line just had baby twin girls. She already had a set of twins, a boy and a girl, less than 2 years old! Terrifying, but lovely too :haha:

Our landlord's secretary told me not to have any more babies today at our meeting. She was asking about the family, and was like 'oooh, you need to get a chance to get your freedom back!' I haven't lost my freedom :wacko: Yeh, I'm a little tied to the house just now because of breastfeeding but even at that, I have hours at a time and can express... she seemed to find it difficult to grasp the idea of DH being the stay at home parent.

We are waiting to hear back about our rent reduction. If it goes through, and our new leases are signed, we'll save around Â£10k for the year between the rent reduction and council rates. One shop will shut down but I'm excited to not have to think about it anymore!

We had my SIL over to watch the kids while we went for the meeting, and got a message to say kids were fine, go out for dinner while we were out, so we did that too :D then got home to find a clean house, and she's taken Isaac for the night too! So we got some wine and are celebrating the day.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I can't imagine two sets of twins. At least nobody is the odd man out though. But dude their car! Must be huge to accomadate four car seats 

Um the landlord's secretary can eat a bull's d to get that bull s* out of her mouth

Did you get a guesstimate on when you get a final answer?

Omg how sweet of your SIL!!! Yay!

I want wine for my push present but I know nobody will get it for me so I'm smuggling in one of those mini bottles buahaha


----------



## M&S+Bump

My car fits four car seats and two adults in front, that's what we have :haha: Three seats in the back row, two in the middle, two in the front. 

It's huge and about as agile as a jumbo-jet but even I can still fit it in a normal parking space. 

One of the first sentences she got out of her mouth was asking if that was the family complete and I said it didn't feel like it, so why she then thought it was ok to remark further, I've no idea! But she is an old lady, 80 years old this week apparently, so maybe tact is not something old people have?

I don't know when we'll find out but hopefully it won't be more than a few days.

Honestly, if I'd thought I'd be in hospital any length of time, I would have packed wine :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Can you safely drink while breastfeeding? I assume so based on these comments but is it like limited drinking or...? 

SO drives a minivan. With 201,000 miles on it. I think it's a 7-seater (though with car seats it would be a 6-seater) but I haven't been in the back of it since his mom was driving me home in it (and he came with us) before I either of us had our license. I drive a little Subaru, 50,000 miles on it, tbh idk if it's 4 or 5 seats. Not sure if there's a middle seat or not. My mom has a 7-seater SUV and driving it makes me feel like I'm about to fly off the road. I've never driven my dad's 7-seater minivan. I don't really want to. I've also never driven SO's minivan. Also don't really want to. If my mom's SUV made me feel like I was gonna go flying, I do not wanna know what it feels like to drive a minivan. But at the same time I know I'm gonna have to drive a minivan if I want more than two kids. Which I do. Not excited about that part. Excited about the more than 2 kids though.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I safely drink while breastfeeding all the time :haha: I never drop the baby or anything! 

I f-ing hate the sparkly gold monstrosity - but we had to trade in my lovely ancient wreck of a car in part exchange and now I drive an automatic seven-seater instead of a gorgeous japanese sports car... *sad face*


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I can't drive a 7 seater. Compact all day every day. Even my Escape is like ever so slightly too big lol. I just have baaad depth and peripheral so big cars freak me out. I can't change lanes or park lol

MS I know plenty of young people without tact either lol. I'm one of them. :rofl:

I believe you can have a drink a day. The drink has such little alcohol to begin with and then so little of that makes it to breastmilk. My mom got me rum specifically for mojitos for Cuba so when I get the all clear to have sex and feel comfortable dropping A off at my moms, the mojitos will be a flowing lol. But obviously if you get wastey pants then you shouldn't breastfeed for like 24 hours? So pump and dump that batch. And make sure to pump beforehand to replace that milk. I'm generalizing because I'm too lazy to look up the actual numbers.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lied you don't have to dump as long as you wait to sober up completely/the alcohol to leave your system before you feed again. I'd just feel better sticking him on a bottle though and I'm sure not feeding for a day would hurt and I'd pump for relief and then dump to be cautious


----------



## mrs.green2015

Not sure on the exacts for the drinking rule but while my bestie had her baby in the hospital she was part of the Ronald McDonald house thing since they were there and unknown amount of time and it was a few hours from her home and one night they got her and her SO tickets to a baseball game so she asked the nurses about pumping and dumping since with all the stress she wanted to have a beer or two and they told her not to since so little makes it into the breast milk as dobs said.
Anyways I realized that was a long story when I just could have said "dobs is correct" lol 

MS old people think they can say and do whatever they want lol hopefully you get the reduction. I want to save 10k....

I really want a Tahoe or a Yukon since I drive a small SUV now and it's just not big enough. SO would never allow a minivan in household haha plus I want 4wd and towing capabilities. 

You know what else I want? A maid. Or a chef. I won't even be picky just get me one of them so I have some free time. I've spent my whole day making baby food (and taking care of everything else) 
I'm ranting. But this is what happens with I talk to 6 month olds allllll day. lol


----------



## shaescott

Good to know on the drinking and breastfeeding. 

Dobs I'm horrible at being tactful. Like I do try, I really do, but I feel like I missed some class on social codes and stuff when I was a kid, I just don't catch on like everyone else does. I suck at reading social cues and I always say the wrong thing. Kinda makes me hate myself a little but I try not to. 

I don't even have kids and I want a maid and a chef. Like my room is a mess, I still haven't found the mouse I saw a few nights ago, I'm always too tired to make food but also I love food and want to eat food way more often than I should. If I have a personal chef making me super delicious food all the time, my life would be so much easier and so much more relaxing. But at the same time since I have time to do it myself and I'm actually just lazy, I would feel bad letting them do all that work for me. Also I would hate to pay for it when I could do it myself lol but even if it was free I would feel bad.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae pish posh don't hate yourself. We all catch ourselves with our feet in our mouths. People also don't have thick skins anymore. Don't let it get you down.

I don't want a maid or chef. I want magic so I can just Mrs. Weasley it up and have my house take care of itself lol. Or I dream of genie or bewitched wiggle my nose/nod my head and boom. 

Also green yay I so very rarely get to be correct lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg magic would be amazing! That would make caretaking for kids a breeze. *poof* diaper changed. *poof* bottle made. *poof* bedding changed. *poof* pee vanished from the floor. No wonder the Weasleys had so many kids.

In my experience the elderly don't have time to mince words, nor do they care about hurting feelings to a degree if it means expressing their opiniin. My grandmother told me not to have any more after DS1. When I made some comment about her having my father, she scoffed and said, "that was [grandfather's name] idea." 

I'm hosting my SIL's baby shower this weekend! Pics in the next post because I'm afraid of losing this one.


----------



## gigglebox

Her nursery will have a neutral color woodland creatures theme, so we (my friend and i are hosting) decided on a woodland theme. Hubby cut the logs for the centerpiece and i sanitized them, then added the moss and mushrooms. I made the mushrooms out of self drying clay then painted them. The piece is meant to hold cupcakes. 

I'm not done yet, second host is coming down tomorrow to help me finish up.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1639.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1640.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1642.jpg
File size: 68 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- That woodland theme is so cool!!! Very creative, and really appealing! Well done!

Drinking while breastfeeding...I plan on it. :rofl: Pour me the wine, and have it ready to go. Make sure to have a banana margarita and bloody Mary on hand, too. ;) I do have to be careful, however, because alcohol can effect your supply, and with my supply already being low, I could really mess it up if I drink too much. So, a drink here and there is best for me, I guess.

We're back from camping. It was fine. We didn't make it out onto the boat, but the kids found plenty of other things to do...we found a pool of tadpoles by the trout stream, we skipped stones, roasted marshmallows for s'mores, rode their balance bikes around the campground, etc. It was relaxed, and fun. Now I'm doing load upon load of stained camping laundry, and hoping I get all of the dirt and stains out.

Today is anatomy scan day! Hoping all is well!


----------



## gigglebox

Wook that sounds like an amazing time í ½í² Good luck at the scan! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg gigs wtf I lovvvvvveeeeee it!!!!!

Works true true I hear they thought beer for a while might increase it but I read it decreases supply because babies to tend drink less 4-6 hours after a drink so if you drink consistently it eventually starts lowering. But I didn't read any of this from a source I trust/that cited any actual research lol

I'll probably just go back to having a drink while out or a glass of wine on Friday. 

Wook I look forward to your update! Can't believe it's time for your anatomy scan!

Oh speaking of storing breast milk the other good thing about the hospital day care is they said they accept frozen breast milk! So I wouldn't have to worry about defrosting a batch and spoilage.


----------



## Michellebelle

A maid or chef sounds incredible. I'd love to have one. Especially after the baby arrives! I have to say though, I'm pretty lucky. DH really pulls his weight. We both wind up doing the cooking, and he usually does the dishes after dinner and also takes care of the laundry. I used to do the dishes more, but I've been so tired with work and this pregnancy, that he's been taking care of it. I would love to have someone come deep clean my house and organize everything! Neither of us really have much time for that between work and tiredness. I don't know how we're gonna handle everything after we have this baby and I have to go back to work at 12 weeks. Bring on the magic!

I hope to not have to get a mini-van either. But who knows, it may be inevitable. I'm not having more than two kids though (unless I were to get pregnant with multiples next time!), so hopefully can get away with having a small car still. DH and I both drive pretty small cars, and I just prefer them. I've driven SUVs, and they scare me haha. I'm sure I'd get used to it if I needed to. My sister toted around her two kids in a Prius for years, so I'm hoping I can do the same in a car. 

Wookie, good luck with your anatomy scan today! That's such an exciting one!

Gigs, that woodland theme looks adorable!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck wook!

Gigs- beautiful! Can't wait to see the rest. I love the woodland theme. That's what I did too 

Shae- we all are like that sometimes don't hate yourself for it. Plus like dobs said a lot of people just have thin skin these days.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm telling you compact SUV is life. It's only three inches longer than my Prius but that's all cargo room. So works for 1-2 kids or like 1 baby plus two kids. And the new models are all sleek designed. I love looking at my car lol. My plan is baby and baby stuff in passenger seats. Dogs in trunk with all weather mat. I considered getting crates for the car but meh expensive and overkill and take up too much space


----------



## Michellebelle

DobbyForever said:


> I'm telling you compact SUV is life. It's only three inches longer than my Prius but that's all cargo room. So works for 1-2 kids or like 1 baby plus two kids. And the new models are all sleek designed. I love looking at my car lol. My plan is baby and baby stuff in passenger seats. Dogs in trunk with all weather mat. I considered getting crates for the car but meh expensive and overkill and take up too much space

Ooh yeah, if I go the SUV route, it will be a compact. That's good to know. I have a big dog, and we love having her travel with us, so it would be nice to have something she AND 1-2 babies can fit in. It's been 5 years since we've put her in a crate, so we'd do the weather mat too, if we go that route.


----------



## wookie130

We have a 2009 Escape, and honestly, I find it to be far too cramped for our needs these days. I thought once we got rid of some of the baby stuff (like diaper bag and stroller), I'd have a bit more room, but now...ugh. We have a tote with swim stuff we keep in there, the kids love toys and snack cups, beverage containers, school backpacks, a change of clothes for Ozzy (as we're potty training) etc. And to fit 3 across, we had to replace our beloved Britax convertible seats to large honking (but narrower) Diono Radians (which we've yet to install), and the only infant seat compatible to fit will be a Chicco Keyfit ($$$). It's going to be a tight squeeze. I'd LOVE a mini-van at this point, but there's no affording one until Hannah's in kindergarten the year after next. Phew.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I love it!! It's absolutely beautiful and such a good idea for a theme!!

In terms of a maid, I'd like a dishwasher (an electric one, not a person) and a laundry maid, but I like actually cleaning (not tidying) and I love cooking so i would hate a chef!! But yeh a dishwasher would be nice... Just load it and switch it on and out came clean plates a few hours later :rofl: when we move in a few months I think it's top of the list after carpets/decor :haha:

As for cars, I hate big cars, I feel too tiny in them, like a child pretending :rofl: so a nice little car big enough for 2 car seats and us is perfect! With a half decent boot of course, enough for 3 medium suitcases or 2 large ones is fine!


----------



## shaescott

Thanks Dobs and Green! I appreciate it <3

Gigs that woodland theme is soooo cute. 

I love under the sea themes but for babies for some reason I have a weird obsession with butterflies for girls and elephants for boys. When I was originally planning on going gender neutral nursery, I was thinking giraffes. But I decided I hate yellow. Sooo butterflies and elephants it is. When they get older I might hire someone to paint their walls super pretty under the sea themed, like very realistic. If I was rich I guarantee I would have the walls be screens so you could see the fish moving around and stuff. And only one of each kind of fish so the kids could name them lol. And if I were to have screens I would of course have to have multiple possible backgrounds. My room would definitely be under the sea. The only thing I worry about is how to get the footage... if I wanted only one kind of each fish I would likely have to go cgi and then they would have to cgi like days of fish swimming around cuz I wouldn't want to see the same exact movement sequence every few minutes. Okay, I'm overthinking this. I will never be rich. 

Regarding the magic, I would love that. You don't have to pay magic. You don't have to feel like you're objectifying magic, unlike maids or cooks. I would worry I would treat them like they weren't their own person, like just a worker. You know? Idk. If cooking was faster, I would love it. I just am very impatient. Making risotto is the death of me :rofl: if it took the same amount of time as those online cooking games, I would probably cook all the time. Even better, if I could take out an onion, clap (cuz I can't snap), and have the onion diced for me, and do that with everything, like I take a package of beef out of the fridge, clap, beef is in pan, clap, it's browned, put a casserole in the oven, clap, it's done... I would cook all the time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- have you thought of just putting in the crate wall thing that separates the back seats from the truck area? That's what I wanted. I have no idea the cost but DH said it was only like $100 (only lol) but now that I realize how much room strollers take up(!!!!!) we have no way to fit our dogs in my car at the same time as the boys. I take everyone to my moms occasionally and I have to make two trips. Take he boys, leave them with my mom, and go back to get the dogs. So we have to take DHs truck with everyone which is actually better since it has more can space than my car *eye roll* and the dogs can go in the bed. 

Looking for an update wooks!


Has anyone ever slee trained? I know a few are co-sleep and aren't changing that anytime soon so this probably won't apply to you but I'm looking for stories on what you tried and if it worked. My boys are amazing sleepers but we have to put them in their cribs starting this weekend (out of their rock n plays) and I'm scared. They've been napping in there but naps have been shorter. We also put them in their nursery a couple weeks ago but kept them in the rock n plays since they were used to it. The real problem is putting them to sleep. We have to rock, bounce, or feed them to sleep. And I know how important it is to self soothe... so I'm just at a loss.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I tried Mrs G, but nothing really worked. I always just fed them to sleep and they eventually slept once a bit bigger. I think all were having a bottle at bedtime til about 2 to put them to sleep (around 9 months we'd just give the bottle to them and leave them to it)

Isaac is really the only one who seems to understand that it isn't necessary to scream before going to sleep, you can just chill out and then go to sleep :haha: but I expect that'll change as well when he's bigger and more aware.

We got confirmation that the landlord has accepted the proposed new leases and rent - just waiting for a lawyer to confirm whether the leases can be back-dated so we get some money back.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot ms that's great news!

Green I thought about it. Not a fan of obstructing my vision since I rely heavily on my rear view mirror to track where cars are for lane changes. I was just going to actually train the dogs not to jump the seats. But my worry is I haven't done it so it terrifies me having A in the car while training the dogs they stay in the trunk. Especially with that car seat being rear-facing =\

Wooks that's a bummer things are getting cramped :(

I hate cleaning. Organizing, I love. Cleaning, no. Cooking is tiring after work. But I like it. I'd want a chef like every other night just to cook stuff I can't and try new things. And man a dishwasher really makes life easier.

I'm so tired. Had to deal with car stuff, washed the patio and had to go get odor eliminator from the let store (that did not work), had lunch with my mom, visited my grandmother, decluttered A's room, then went to interview the pediatrician. I liked her. So yay for that. House is still a wreck.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I swear I need to douse my sheets in odor eliminator and myself in antiperspirant when I go to sleep or something cuz if I get sweaty at night it makes my sheets smell and I don't have time to wash them every two days. I feel like I just washed them and they already smell again :cry:

M&S that's great news on the lease! Congrats!


----------



## DobbyForever

People wash their sheets every two days?! Whoops... I'm sorry. That would drive me crazy if I washed them and they didn't stay "fresh" :(

In other tmi news I'm pretty sure I'm doing my perineal massage incorrectly so I'm kind of debating just not doing it anymore


----------



## Jezika

Yeah Dobs I tried once and it sucked and was so difficult so I gave up. I did get some second degree tearing. Who knows if it could've been avoided.

Will write more when I can. Moving has been and continues to be a complete and utter sh*t-show.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. But yay for moving! Right? Hopefully. :( hugs

My belly button looks all sorts of alien


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i read something effective is warm heat (like warm wet cloth) on you perineum during the pushing process, and massage at that point can be helpful. That's what i was going to try (did get warm wash cloths but no vag birth obv).

MS that is fantastic news!!! I hope alleviating some of the financial stress help reduce some of your personal anxiety/depression. 

Green, i'd done CIO with DS1 a couple times when he was older, but he went down easy with milk. Always. In fact, i'm a little embarrassed to admit he literally JUST stopped 3 days ago because we made him. Until then he went to bed with a sippy cup half full with milk. But I can't find a cup that's easy to clean except these two peice cups that nuk makes...but the lid still gets gross over time, and it is now. I refuse to buy another sippy cup for a 5 yo so i put an end to milk in bed. Yup.


----------



## mrs.green2015

So what I'm hearing is it's probably easier NOT to sleep train and just keep giving milk lol I mean how bad can it be giving formula (then eventually milk)? I guess I'll try to put them in their cribs 1st then decide from there. Naps are what's been really hard. I literally have to rock them in their bouncy chairs to get them asleep. 

Dobs- DH made fun of my belly button so much. It wasn't one of those cute outies people get... it was just weird. Went away immediately though!

Ugh 430am. Up twice tonight whhhhyyyyyy kids whhyyyyy?!
Look I get this isn't a lot and I shouldn't complain but we get up at like 545-615am and I love love love sleep. Plus I'm spoiled now. I can't go back to not sleeping. 
I could do the newborn phase only because they slept all day too!


----------



## wookie130

My scan was excellent, and fortunately, the ultrasound tech was VERY good at glossing over/avoiding any sort of potty shot that would give the gender away. Baby's heart, brain, extremities, kidneys, all look good. He/she is about 13 oz., so nearly a lb! :happydance: Cord and bloodflow were normal, placenta looked good, etc. I turned to my DH at one point, and said..."Am I seriously having a NORMAL pregnancy so far?" I was surprised nothing weird came up, because at my other scans, it did, both times. I mean, 1/5 pregnancies ain't bad, eh? :rofl: Apparently baby's gender is in my chart notes (due to having the MaterniT21 test), and the nurse practitioner was funny...she's scrolling down, and said all sing-songy, "I know what you're hav-ing!!!!!" My DH nearly caved, but I told him that we must remain strong. I mean, we have all of this gender-neutral newborn stuff, we may as well just roll with the surprise.


----------



## kittykat7210

So glad everything is so good wooks!! I can't believe you were able to stay strong, I absolutely would have caved!!


----------



## gigglebox

Green I forgot to mention, naps in the crib during the day if you can. The idea is to make the transition to the crib at night easier. Also, remember having okder kids means you only get to nap with a newborn in the day if alllll the kids are asleep at the same time...not that I'm trying to discourage #3!

Yay Wookie!!! Great news! How funny, when you're consideres the most high risk, you are having the best pregnancy. Ahhhh life mysteries.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I agree nap in crib. My pediatrician was the first person to tell me it's ok to let baby nap in the crib in his nursery as long as I have a monitor and check on him often. Everybody else was like rage rage one year rage rage rage how dare you not spend every waking and sleeping moment with your kid! I feel like it's such conflicting advice like oh establish a routine but don't do the things we said could be part of your routine r_r I was thinking read in the rocking chair, set him down, walk away. The one year old I babysat was feed downstairs then crib with pacifier. Who knows maybe the boys will take to their cribs

Gigs why embarrassed? The three year old I watched went to bed and naps with a warm cup of almond milk. She was a royal b to her brother, but man she was cute drinking her milk and dozing off lol

Works kudos for not caving! I feel you. After so many pregnancies gone wrong I'm still waiting for the other shoe to drop. So happy everything went well!


----------



## pacificlove

Green, our doctor has said to sleep train when both parents are ready for it. There is no right or wrong. According to her no baby has the same sleep pattern so just do what you want (this according to a study she read with hundreds of babies, and no one's sleep pattern was the same!).
My approach so far has been at least one nap a day in his own bed and then for night time we'll do one last feed until he's this close to sleeping and then off into the crib. Expect a few rough nights...
Having said all that, we did go through a few weeks here and there where he absolutely would not go down on his own so had his naps on me. Yesterday however I had 3 naps with him in his crib.
At the moment he still sleeps with us, but the last few nights he's been wanting to sleep ON me and not beside which just encourages me to have him sleep on his own but then doubt comes into mind thinking of how badly I'll miss his cuddles...
Edit: we also try to focus on making it clear that once it's dark it's time for sleep. So no talking, playimg etc

As for cars, hubby drives a car, a small Civic. The baby seat barely fits in between the front seat and back seats, let alone our dog! I drive a pick up truck and we all fit, once we have a second child, we'll have to reduce the amount of room the dog gets in the truck drastically (he rides in the cab). I believe it's been made illegal here to have a dog ride in an open Truck bed (and I agree with that!)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs people definitely don't wash their sheets every two days lol, I just mean that sometimes it feels like I need to because of the sweating. Sigh. 

Wooks yay for normal scan! Also I totally would've caved, good job staying strong!

Gigs obviously I don't have experience with that but I'm pretty sure if my kid needed milk to go to bed I would give him the milk. I need my sleep, kid needs his sleep... Not worth the battle in my opinion. Not embarrassing.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies on the sleeping advice. They have been sleeping in their cribs for naps but they almost always are asleep before I put them down. They had their 6 month appointment today and I talked to their doctor. She went over a few sleep Training options and said it's completely up to the parents and what they can handle and agree with. She said many pediatricians say CIO but that she personally couldn't do it so she never reccomends anything Specific which I totally love. She's a mom and gets it. She did mention CIO tends to work fastest but soothing will work too. She said he main thing is once they are in their crib don't pick them back up. Soothe or comfort if you choose but be consistent. So we will see. 
I also asked about us putting them down asleep already and if we should start doing drowsy now or wait until they are used to their crib and continue to have them fall asleep with us for now. She said it's a personal choice but she would start doing drowsy at the same time as crib sleeping because if they wake up in the middle of the night they could very well freak out that that woke up somewhere new and mom isn't there. So wish me luck. We start Sunday. 


Pl- truck bed for dogs- oh I so agree it's so scary. Luckily we only do it to the dog park, my mom, or the other side of the property. So it's always a mile or less and country roads. DH wanted to take our dog once somewhere (can't remember it was a long time ago when we had a crappy single cab) and I said absolutely not he will not ride in the back on a busy road or freeway. What if someone rear ended us?!!!

Did you say how much Logan weighs? Or weighed at his 6 month appointment?

Wook- that's amazing I'm so so happy for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gl greenie! You got this!

I feel like poo. I ran errands for four hours straight and now I'm dead. Idk how my coworkers work up to their due date. But I got a lot done! Went grocery shopping, hit the hardware store, got a fridge of beer so hopefully no beer runs until after I'm recovered, had lunch with my family, hung up the decor for the downstairs bathroom. Didn't clean but SO will be in hollister all day tomorrow with his mc so I have the condo to myself to nest :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- do you want to come nest at my house too? lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green, not only being rear ended but I've heard horror stories where dogs get tied to the back, see something while on the highway and jump (even into oncoming traffic) just horrible. 
Mind you, when I worked in pet retail I had a customer come in to buy a new collar and leash. He said "don't tell my wife the reason why" and then told me that the dog's leash hung out the door and got caught between the tires. He was lucky that the cheap plastic buckle on the collar broke or the poor thing either would have choked to death or snapped it's neck!!
Enough horror stories from me..
I think Logan is around 21 lbs now and we haven't got an accurate measurement on length since his 6 month check-up. The nurse at his 3rd booster shot didn't have a good way to check last week.

Dobs: rest up!! Time to put your feet up :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol greenie I don't even want to nest at my house but if I have to hear about how my house looks like a crack house (apparently when you use your house to make drugs you put zero artwork up... I've had cops over who legit thought I was making crack because of the lack of anything lol) one more time I'm going to scream

Pl yeah I've heard of that when I used to watch emergency vets so I cringe anytime I see a dog loose in a truck bed. Cuz my dog is that dumb I can even put the window down too much

Also I'll rest when I'm dead! Buaha but seriously my mom was like didn't you run errands yesterday? Wtf relax :rofl: there's just so much to do and so little time I still need to wash my labor dress and pack my hospital bag and finish the nursery coychlcluc


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs it sounds like you are getting through it well even if there is loads to do!!

Green good luck with the sleep training! My mum has always said that getting them used to the differences between night and day is first step, so making sure you only play/stimulate during day, and no lights, speech or cuddles during night is a good place to start, (also very obvious but it's all have :rofl:) but I have no real experience so really aren't of much help, I can only give you theories rather than practical advice! 

Gigs if you feel weird with the milk, why not try to trade it for water before bed? Gets a good healthy routine going that can be taken into adulthood without being weird (as long as it starts going in a cup/glass not a sippy cup :haha:)

Afm I decided to take on a project (no idea why, I don't have time :rofl:) but I decided to paint Evie's crib from the yucky wood to a beautiful semi-matte grey! Not sure why if I'm honest, it's taking a long time to sand and prep the crib but I'm finding it slightly soothing! I has to search high and low for a toy safe paint that didn't break the bank/ come in teeny tiny useless pots :rofl: I'll take a picture when I'm done!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo kit that sounds challenging but rewarding. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Fern81

Good luck with the sleep training mrsG! Mine has started to fall asleep on me while I rock him and then wakes up the moment I put him down. Oi. But a short time of CIO in his crib and he also falls asleep so guess which method I prefer lol.

Dobs please post pics of the nursery when it's done! Can't believe your son is almost here!!

Wookie I'm so glad to hear all went well with your tests and scans :).

So far we're definitely going forward with the FET (don't want to talk about DH situation if you don't mind) and I'm excited but TERRIFIED at the same time. If my son has a sibling I want them to be close together in age and get the baby stuff over and done. But a small part of my mind feels like I'll be relieved if the FET doesn't work lol. The plan is:
10 more bc pills, then AF, then wait for 1 normal cycle. As soon as AF shows up again, I need to phone in day 1 and start with the meds to do FET that cycle. Sh*t. So it could be anywhere from 6 weeks from now.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit we're now letting him drink a cup of milk before his bedtime routine and he is agreeable to that.
I'm excited to see how the crib turns oit! I wanted to paint Lev's white but after the mountain wall was such a PITA, i gave up on painting anything else. No problem though, i'm happy with how the dark wood works in the room.

Fern you said "we're", does that mean your husband is on board? Just curious, but i know you don't want to get into details. Good luck with FET! I know you're happy either way, so hope you get the result you want.


----------



## wookie130

I don't know about sleep training. I just kind of did whatever I had to do to get the baby to sleep, and then to stay asleep, and both of my kids napped in their cribs at some point...my daughter from the get-go, and my son would nap in there once he was around 5 months old or so. I never really did do any CIO with anyone. I suppose I let my son fuss a bit from about 10 months on, but he wasn't full-on crying, really. I think all babies go down differently, and so much of it is just finding the groove with YOUR OWN baby. I mean, all of that blanket, one-size-fits-all parenting advice is merely a guide, but when it comes down to it, babies are human beings, who are all as different as the stars, and as parents, we just try whatever we can, and go from there. :)

I can't wait to see the nursery, Dobs! Oh, and yay for getting some alone nesting time. I have to clean my house right now. It's kind of driving me nuts, ugh.

Kit- Show us pics of the finished product when you're done painting the crib!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern oooo exciting. I do hope it works. While I'm hypocritical with my one and done policy, I love that I have my "full" brother not just my "half" brothers. Makes me feel a little less alone in the world. It also finally clicked for him that this bun is his nephew lol

You ladies are sweet. I can't decorate for s* so don't get excited. It's not going to be like better homes and nurseries status :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Wook brings up a point i wanted to mention about CIO--there's a difference between baby screaming bloody murder and the tired fussy "cries". With Des that's what I would consider CIO, those fussy tired whines. Not full on screaming; that shit I couldn't ignore if i wanted to :haha: that said, there were definitely times with him when he was screaming his ass off and I couldn't figure out why and i'd get so frustrated i had to put him down and walk away for a minute to regain my sanity.

Dobs don't be so hard on yourself! Your nursery is cute. But even if it wasn't, in the wnd the baby really doesn't give a shit. And when he's old enough to care, that'll be when he wants a new theme anyway


----------



## Fern81

Gigs - at the moment he is agreeing to it but he's wishy washy. If he doesn't agree to it in the end I won't do it (need him to help pay etc).

Kit my son's crib is a wooden one painted grey and it looks so nice :) hope yours turns out great!


----------



## wookie130

Fern- I forgot to tell you good luck with your future IVF attempt...I hope it yields a lovely healthy sibling for your little man. I'm glad that whatever the situation with husband and you may be, you can both at least agree to do this for your son. I think that's excellent, and I wish you best, whatever may be happening. :)

Yeah, there is a difference between fussing, and full-on crying. Particularly when babies sort of "fake fuss" when they're older...that's basically just the beginning of attention-seeking behavior, and if everyone is trying to sleep, or if baby is supposed to be sleeping, that can be ignored without any ill psychological consequences. I'd often look over at Ozzy when he'd be half-assed fussing, and I'd gently say, "Oh, c'mon now" or something like that, and he'd often give me a little grin, so he knew damn well what he was doing. :rofl: Again, it just depends on your baby. My son has been a stinkpot from the early moments of life, so we just kind of roll with it. LOL!!!!

Tomorrow is my birthday. Eeeek. 39 years old, ladies. Sheesh. Time flies when you're....having fun? Am I having fun? :rofl: I'm too tired to even tell these days. LOL!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie you're hilarious. Any plans for your bday?

Gigs you are sweet. I just have a random hodge podge of crap so not sure how to make it all flow/fit. Plus I want name art over his crib but the only one I found in the theme I like i don't trust. =\. Idk whatever idgaf

But SO is paying for newborn pics


----------



## shaescott

Fern I hope he stays agreeing so your son can have a sibling. Idk what my life would be like without my little sister. 

Wooks omg the fake fussing that's so cute but also mischievous agh I love it. 

I'm on CD 58, beat my previous record by 2 days now. Ugh. Just wish it would come cuz I know I'm not pregnant. 

SO just commented that my hair is shedding more than usual. Great. Early onset hair loss anyone? :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Am I being unreasonable: my mom wants to visit my cousin (the one with the mom who is stage four breast cancer). Everybody in that house is sick. Like REALLY sick: vomiting, diarrhea, fevers, congestion, coughing. I rang my advice nurse and she strongly suggested I not go. I asked about my mom going because my childbirth class (that I have rescheduled multiple times to fit my mom's schedule and is the only open class before my edd in a 25 mile radius) is tomorrow. She said I shouldn't be around my mom if she goes. So I tell my mom, and my mom still wants to go because she says her immune is great and my auntie is dying. To which I said she is not going to die between now and Monday and I need a support person at my class, it's the only one where they said you have to have a partner. She's still going.

SO isn't going. My doula friend can't help me anymore because her sister has surgery so she left town for the summer. And now my mom is choosing my auntie in law over me. I always have to fight with her that I'm her daughter and she's supposed to be on my side since I was a kid. My cousin (different one) was so delusional that my mom was her mom that she tried to kill me. She treats everybody like her kids, sometimes better.

Am I overreacting? I'm really hurt.


----------



## HopefulVR

Ladies, mind if I bug you for an opinion on a test? 

Note, I broke every rule.. tested way to early (don't chart but I believe I'm 6dpo), I pulled the test apart, and I went back and read it a few hours after the time limit. 

It's an frer, which I've never had a line on- even when going back days later to check 

Feel free to tell me I'm crazy, I can take it lol 

https://ibb.co/kKhSnk


----------



## wookie130

Hopeful...I may something extremely faint on that FRER. Best way to know is to wait 2 or 3 days, and test again...good luck!

Dobby- I don't know. I guess I'm leaning more toward how she already committed to you to be your partner in your class, and now she's switching it up. I get that this person is dying, and every moment is precious, etc...but, she really should honor the commitment she made to you FIRST. And you're right, if the death isn't imminent (like tomorrow), then she should really just go with you. I'm sorry. If you have to go alone, I wouldn't fret too much. It does suck, but as long as someone is supporting you on the day of your actual birth (which no class can truly prepare you for...seriously!), that is what truly matters. I do wish she would go with you, however. That only seems fair!


----------



## DobbyForever

I wanted her to go because she doesn't know how to support me so honestly she's going to make things worse not better. If she doesn't go to the class, I'm not letting her in the delivery room. I'm like depressed and I'm trying so hard to get up and fight it but ugh. 3 hours later and I have a headache and am laying on the couch getting nothing done ignoring calls and crying

Hopeful I hate to be Debbie downer but I ALWAYS get a pink line when I open frers. They take a couple minutes to pop up once the air hits the stick it's inevitable. Even in case, I get a faint line hours later. So all I can say is test again tomorrow or in two days and you are early so fxed!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see the line Hopeful, but it's out of the case and after time. My frer always had a line, one even DH could see, when out of case. I don't trust it til it's an undeniable pink line, which on a frer is easy to see. Fx - come back and tell us! Nobody ever does :rofl:

Dobs, I'd be pissed off. She promised you, and no way should you be exposed to germs like that. Tbh, I don't understand why your mum thinks it's ok to visit, or why they're allowing a visit, when people are sick. If my household is sick, nobody comes in and sickies are under house arrest so's not to spread it to anyone else. A few days would make the visit easier for everyone :shrug:

Fern - so excited for you! :hugs: it's terrifying - but you will be fine. Babies are hard, but it's worth it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well my cousin just called me a fucking bitch and blocked me so I'm over it. Told my mom she can adopt my cousin. At this point, she's lucky if I call her when I go into labor. I'm so livid right now.


----------



## HopefulVR

Thanks for the input ladies! I'll be sure to pop back in next week with my results!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Your cousin is seriously out of order.

Viruses spread out of control because people don't manage the spread of them. To expose anyone, never mind a pregnant woman, to your bugs is really selfish - if she was actually on her deathbed, ok, but she's not. The visit could very easily wait a couple of days. Not to mention obviously she had already agreed it with you well before.

People *eye roll*


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, my guess is that your cousin blocking you is no big loss...what a twat, seriously. 

And M&S is TOTALLY right...she should not be knowingly exposing herself to an illness, and taking a chance on your (and Aiden's) well-being. That is just selfishness. There is no reason she can't wait a few more days, and then visit. That makes a helluva lot more sense if you ask me, but who the hell am I? That cousin though...ugh. Wash your hands of that wanker, for real. 

I'm sure you've said it already, but why won't SO go to your childbirth class with you? Does he not want to be in the delivery room with you while you're having the baby? Refresh my memory, as in my old age, I'm having a brain fart. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I love that you just used wanker.

She is dumb and tbh it's always a relief when she blocks me because then I get a break from her crap for a while. Ironically she was telling me not to fly off the handle then she flew off the handle 

He's very old school, doesn't want to see how the sausage gets made. TBH when he comes home to my puffy eyed, nothing done he'll offer to go. But I don't want him in the room either lol. He'll get on my nerves


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby how awful. You don't need to be exposed to illness. Gotta keep you and A safe. If she was actively dying I could understand but she should go to the class with you without exposing you to germs like that. 

Wookie glad your anatomy scan went well.

M&S glad it seems you've got a little relief from worries. Hope you can get more relief.

Greenie oh gosh when do you think you might test?

Not much to report here. Trying fenugreek and blessed thistle to try to increase my supply. Also, my dad is coming down at end of next week. So excited for him to meet his granddaughter. I hope he moves closer when he retires. I want him in V's life more than once a year visits or so.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo Fluek that is so nice he is visiting. I agree, hope he can retire nearby so he can be around more. Gl with the fenugreek and thistle! Hope it works out

Thanks ladies. I'm dizzy now but less ragey.


----------



## M&S+Bump

GL with the fenugreek etc, I've heard a lot of people recommend it. The most effective way I found though was just to keep feeding - especially if it feels like there's nothing left, just keep putting them back on there. Alternate boobs for an hour or so, if you can. The next day, your cups runneth over. :haha:

We've done several things that were probably well overdue to help with finances, but I think the one thing that helped the most was just sitting down with everyone and hearing that they care and want to help. My DH asked me what the worst was that could happen, the bailiffs come and give us an hour to pack our essentials and leave the house? Then what, we get emergency housing or have to go live with family, and go on to build a brand new life, doing something else? It doesn't sound so bad when he put it like that. We're healthy, we're not homeless or destitute, we still have everything. We can do this.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes, you can! You've got this. I'm glad things are moving in the right direction financially and that hubs was able to inspire some confidence. Hugs


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and Fern I hope you have a successful FET so your bit can have a sibling. 

M&S she will fall asleep on the boob. I'll lay her down and she wakes up still hungry or she just gets frustrated and keeps unlatching. I had to resort to use of a nipple shield. I've tried removing it using the bait and switch but she will not latch without it. Maybe I just give up too easily on that. I think it would have been better if she got to BF before going to NICU as they gave her formula there. Glad your DH could give you a more positive outlook :) 


Dobby yeah I won't ask cause I know he's going to have a hard time choosing. His sister lives in WI too. He's got his girlfriend as well. My dad has never remarried and as far as I'm aware this is his 2nd serious relationship. I want my dad to be happy, but I want him here too. I asked him once prior to ttc and he wasn't sure. He had planned to move here prior to meeting his gf. 

I hope J gets back on soon. I also miss CB and campn.

Gigs just wanted to say hello :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Will she not keep feeding while asleep? Isaac does for a little while (he's a fat gannet, as they say round here, nothing gonna keep that boy from his food) I used nipple shields with Joe for the same reason, he had bottles in nicu, but just kept trying to get him to latch without and then one day he did, I think at maybe six weeks old or something? We went on to bf for nine months after that. They do get frustrated if it's tricky to latch or the milk comes too slow but they can only learn to latch by trying.


----------



## Flueky88

M&S sometimes she has that really light suckling as she's falling asleep and other times she lets the nipple shield put of her mouth. I do switch breasts if she falls asleep on one. I will keep trying to get her to latch without nipple shield. I try not to get frustrated because I think she can sense it and it doesn't help. Thanks for the tip and letting me know it's possible to latch that late after using a nipple shield.


----------



## wookie130

Flueky- Have you had a history of thyroid issues or PCOS? If so, fenugreek may actually DECREASE your supply. If these conditions haven't been an issue, than I'd say go ahead and try them. Goat's rue is another thing to also look into. Keep offering the boob without the shield, also, as I've read that many babies one day just decide to ditch it out of the blue. You never know! Adding a few extra feeds here and there may help, and Google "Power Pumping" if you're using a pump. Keep drinking a ton, and try not to stress about breastfeeding. Some breastmilk is better than no breastmilk, and you're feeding the baby, which is what matters! :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think for Joe it was just a case of him being big enough before he'd latch well because he hadn't done it from birth (I think I first bf him on day 5 or 6) Nat was difficult too and I only did about 12 weeks with him - Ella fed well but she was so tiny that she wasn't eating a lot so with over-supply, I got mastitis twice :( Isaac has really been the first one that has been easy to feed from the beginning.

There was a huge Orange Walk in Glasgow today. I can hear everyone celebrating and screaming and letting off fireworks at the end of the street, there is a Lodge there. Outdated, secterian bulls**t tradition. I don't understand how it is still allowed - hardly anything else is if it affects traffic and the surrounding people, or incites hatred or bigotry.


----------



## DobbyForever

What's an orange walk?


----------



## shaescott

I just looked it up, orange walks are held by a Protestant organization named after William of Orange that is anti-independence of countries in the U.K. and basically believes that Catholicism is bad and that their mass is idolatry. You can't join unless you're Protestant, you can get kicked out just for going to the baptism of your catholic friend's baby, you can't join if your spouse is catholic... so as M&S said, definitely sectarian. Every year they have their orange walks.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie no thyroid issues. Never checked for PCOS. I Od later giving me longer cycles but i Od usually in a couple days range. LH tests worked for me too. So I don't think that I do have PCOS. Thanks for the advice Wooks. So far in 3 tablets I've already noticed an increase in pump amount. 

M&S ouch on the mastitis. I've actually encountered women in my job because of it. Packing wounds on the breast or IV antibiotics. Not something I'd wish on my worst enemy.

Also I'd never heard of an orange walk either. Then by Shae's description I guess because we mainly have Baptist around here. They are the other sections but not as prevalent.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mastitis sucks, for sure. I couldn't believe how quickly I got to feeling so unwell. 

Orange walks, I think it's a UK thing, might be even just a Scottish thing. Good old King Billy, like Shae says. Not enough that they wage war when they're alive, he's still causing trouble centuries later. The last drunks were still shouting and staggering down the street at 5am when I got up with the baby. Most people will know of the IRA, right? These guys are the other side to that fight. Secterianism permeates everything here. I try to teach Joe to not express a preference for any football team except maybe our local one, or internationals, but because he goes to a catholic school, he obviously copies his friends' support. And we live in a predominantly protestant area, so supporting the 'wrong' team will get you beaten up in some situations. There's a town nearby where they are so fanatical that the green traffic lights have little cages on them to stop people from smashing them. Subway and all other shops with green signs and logos have modified their signage (Subway is black - the pharmacy cross is blue) because green signs got torn down or vandalised.

I'm all for people's right to express their religion and beliefs and what not. I don't much care for religion myself but I'm happy for you to believe in a man in the sky, a woman in the earth, green space aliens from planet Zog or whatever you like - as long as you aren't hurting people with it. Most of these people don't even know why they hate, they're bred into it :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- so glad hubs gave you some financial confidence. It's funny how we can get all worked up but then we really think about it and it's like "ya know we actually are very lucky despite whatever is going on"
Also I 10000000% agree with your line "most people don't even know why they hate, they're bred into it" it's very sad actually. I'm pretty lucky to come from a family that doesn't hate, despite how conservative some of them are they never hate. If they did I probably would have ended up like so many others out there who are just miserable and hateful. 

Dobs- ew just forget that cousin. You're so much better. And I'm sorry about your mom I know it's so much more hurtful because it's your mom and no matter how old we are we still are supposed to be mommy a little girl. I agree she should have chosen you. But I honestly think that no matter who is in the room with you you'll rock it! You're a super strong lady and I'm not even a little worried about you. 

Flu- so glad you checked in. I've heard amazing things about those supplements. I tried them but it did nothing for me- but that's a whole other issue lol glad it's already working for you. 
How long is your dad visiting for?

Fern- good luck!!! Good luck with the IVF and your SO. Whatever you want to happen and think is best I hope that happens for you! (Since we don't know I'm being vague lol)

That's all I can remember sorry...

GUYSSSSSS
This whole time DH has been like "no" or "well see" or "probably not" on a 3rd and as you can remember last weekend I got him to agree to trying (kinda) for one month. BUT he said later he didn't care if I went off bc because we don't even have sex that much anymore (he works 80+ hrs a week so our sex life has suffered) which totally bummed me and made me think he just wouldn't have sex very much to prevent is while I was off it. But he totally just said he wanted another one and asked me if I was still going off bc!!!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

M+S I'm not going to lie I've never heard of an orange walk and I'm in the UK!! I didn't realise enough people were religious anymore for that kind of thing to exist! Everyone I know (except 2 people I know of in my school who were Catholic) are atheist! 

Greene that's so exciting!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G, how exciting :happydance: When?

Kit - honestly, I don't even think it's a religious thing even though they pin it on that - that's just what it used to be about in the 1600's ð Obviously just a Scottish and Irish problem then.


----------



## DobbyForever

Greenie woooooohoooooo

MS interesting. lol I like don't even know haha I feel like I would have to see these people in action

At my class. Alone. I finally ended up calming down enough to go, and then my mom called and we got into a screaming match. Well I screamed. Now I'm dizzy and just want to go home. In other news, I have spent more in gas in three weeks than I used to for two months :cry:


----------



## M&S+Bump

The walk itself looks a lot like the St Patrick's parade I watched in New York :D pipe bands and banners and such. I can send you pics of the strange coloured shop signs in the next town if you want.

Yay for class! You got this!! ðªðª

I think if my business goes belly up, I want to train to be a midwife.


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs g! When??? Haha, maybe you and I will be TTC around the same time again? We won't actually try again until next year but we regularly talk about it now. .. with my csection they did recommend waiting 18 months, which is exactly what we'll do unless we forget the penis sock by accident one time. :haha:
Do you think your next one will be conceived easier then the twins?

Ms, glad to hear the finances are coming back together. Sometimes we just need those reasurances from family members. 

Dobs: what a poor move from your mom and cousin. Hopefully SO continues to step up for you and turns out to be the labor support you need. 
Honestly my dh is amazing but I had a few doubts in my mind pre labor. I even gave him a book to read which I don't think he got into too far. Then during labor he was everything and more then I needed. Turns out he did his own research on support, he was Soo good, our midwife even said "geez, I rarely ever see them this good. I want to hire him as a doula!"


----------



## Flueky88

M&S they had to paint subway different color? Wow, it's crazy how people act so ignorant sometimes. Oh train to be a midwife, that's be interesting. I don't think I could do it. I hated OB in school, well at least the labor and delivery part. 

Greenie, yeah I'm glad they are too. I'm hoping it can help me satisfy her appetite without using formula and maybe I could store what I pump for when I return to work. He will be here for 6 days. Also, I can't imagine working 80 hours a week, that's insane. Awesome hubs is on board for number 3 :)

Dobby I'm sorry you both were screaming at each other :( I'm sure it was hard to even focus on the class. Also, yeah I went with hybrid compact suv cause I do sooo much driving. I pay what I did for my Cruz. However, DH has been driving us in his truck since I've been off so my gas money is like zero. I did drive my Chi to get her nails done though. Was nice to get out and drive to town. As far as dizziness, just try to relax as much as possible and sit down.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, Subway has a green sign, but in the town next to me, it has a black background. It's hard to believe but true.

I would have to train from scratch but I think it might be a way forward for me - I was in finance before so nursing, midwifery etc would be a whole different direction. Who knows.


----------



## shaescott

M&S it would take a lot of time to become a midwife, in the USA you need a masters degree in nursing, you get a BSN and then train in midwifery for 2 years for the masters. It would be hard, but I'm sure you could do it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm sorry about the fight with your mom. How was the class?

Green omg that's so exciting!


----------



## gigglebox

GREEEENNNNN YESSSS I'm ridiculously excited for you! Can't believe you'll be working on #3 so soon! Eeee!!!

MS I totally want to see this bizzaro world signs.

Dobs sorry your mom didn't make it to class :( was really hoping she's just visit relatives after the class or the next day. How did the class go?

I had a dream last night I took a blazing positive FRER...and even though I'm sitting here at 3:43am and we're fresh out of bedrooms and, well, money, I am left a little broody :haha:

Speaking of which did i tell y'all we have ducklings? Started with 13 but one went missing :-k there's also two moms sitting on another 14 or so eggs. One baby was breaking out yesterday, a second pipped so the whole batch will probably be hatched this week :dance:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae, midwifery here is a 4 year degree course I believe. The only problem would be that I've already got a degree so would need to pay tuition fees to do another one.

Gigs - I found an article about it! Shows the black Subway sign. 

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...wn-where-green-is-beyond-the-pale-981747.html

Hooray for ducklings. Pictures?


----------



## Fern81

Hehe Green since I will be doing FET probably in August (if my cycles behave ) or maybe Sept if I have to wait that long..... mmmm maybe we'll be ttc or even be preggies at the same time again! Exciting stuff! 

M&s I think you'd be a great midwife.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. After I let the rage settle, I decided to stop being petty and told her she could come but then I uninvited her because it was boring af lol. And there was this single mom about my age so we hung out having a grand time while the mom behind me cried at everything!!! Like dude woman chill the f* out. I'm mean. It was long but good info. We briefly talked about labor techniques (they have a whole class on that). She had no answers for my questions though, that was annoying. But all in all glad I went, especially not knowing what to expect. I'm feeling a lot more confident now and am going to hold off on the epidural until I reallllly need it/ maybe even see about going unmedicated. I've decided I can either let it go or be pissed, and since it's not just about me anymore that I'm just going to let go. Let go of the anger towards my mom. Let go of the toxic family members. Just let go. Too much drama.

MS I think that could be really rewarding for you, but I hope it's something you come to on your terms not because business goes belly up. What about doulaing on the side? Or do you prefer the midwife route?

Gigs lol it's cool to be broody. Most kids in my family share rooms. You get baby in your room a year anyway plus the boys can share. You have tons of land, maybe a room extension to the house down the line? Hehe I'm a bad influence. Ooo ducklings like you bought ducklings or the ducks had ducklings? Video video video :)

Fern fxed! Glad he's being agreeable. Not to poke my head in your business, but do you have legal paperwork drawn up regarding the FET and/or custody arrangement? I dated a bunch of assholes, and so I'd be nervous he might use this baby or your son to attempt to control you or make you miserable. But I obviously don't know the guy or your dynamics so sorry if I overstepped. I do hope it goes well and that would be so awesome for you to have a preggo buddy :)

Back to me again 36 week appointment in about two hours with my new gyn so we'll see how that goes lol


----------



## Michellebelle

So exciting that some of you ladies are thinking about TTC again! Need more tests to stalk haha. 

I agree with Dobs on the bedroom front! I shared a room with my sister until I went off to college. Honestly, I think it made me a better person because we had to compromise on stuff all the time, since it was a shared space. If I have two kids that are the same sex, I'd like them to share a room. So don't let that stop you from trying for a third! 

Dobs, glad your class went so well! I have mine this weekend, and I'm excited.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo fun! I hope you get a lot out if it :)

I shared with my bro until 4, when my dad died and my mom used part of his insurance to buy a house in a better neighborhood. But even though my bro and I had our own rooms, we slept with my mom cuz she's Thai and literally never slept alone a day in her life until she was like 40something. And when we moved in with my stepdad (I was 7/8), I shared with my brother for a year before our house was ready. Bunk beds ftw! Then stepdad was like um no they sleep in their own beds in their own room. 

For me, I see no issue room staying if same sex until they start having sex lol. Because tbh if they can't easily have sneaky sex at home they start trying to have sex in places that can get them in trouble. Different sexes I'd say when the first hits puberty. But that's my personal preference. I can't say I know anybody who shared though because I grew up in ritzy la la land and most people only had one or two kids and gigantic houses. 4 bedrooms 3 baths was like the minimum house build.

Oh and our twins shared until 6. We converted the fifth bedroom to a game room so they had to wait for my bro to move out to college to get their own rooms.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My three oldest share a room by choice. We gave Joe the option of his own but he didn't want it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute! I'll be honest given the choice I would not have chosen my own room, but in hindsight I'm glad my stepdad put his foot down. Especially given my brother was three years older and my brother so I was going on 8 and he was 11. He was not too far off from hitting the porn watching phase and I from menstruating, plus I got a cat and he's allergic and I liked having her sleep in my bed. The live bugs and rats and birds at 3am I could live without.

All four kids shared the same bathroom because the third was inconveniently located and we believed haunted lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs glad the class went well. How was your 36 week appointment?
I went to one of the classes alone and I was the only person by myself. So I bounced at break. Haha 

Gigs- I think you'll end up having a 3rd. 


So the plan is I'm getting off bcp after this pack (one one week left) and I'll be off for 3 months but we won't be ttc. However the protection will be up to DH so we will see lol so October we will ttc and if nothing happens pretty quickly (I think by the end of the year) we'll call it quits. I don't want to stress with ttc and I sure as heck don't want to see a fertility specialist again. I'm hopeful that pregnancy changes my hormones. I got pregnant on my own then had a miscarriage which caused my body to get all out of shape and stop ovulating. I'm nervous though because that means I'll need a bigger car which would be crappy but oh well 

As for room sharing. I've been thinking and I don't think I'll be splitting the boys up for a pretty long time. I'm thinking around middle school maybe sooner depending on hormones.


----------



## Michellebelle

Green, I've already decided if DH and I try for a second, we won't go the fertility route again. It was way too expensive, and we got pregnant with this baby without it, so I think we can do it again, even if it takes awhile!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm at it right now and I'm already depressed. I gained 5 lbs since my last appointment and I know it's because I'm too fatigued to cook healthy and exercise:cry: but I'm over my "god I hope I don't ever weigh that much" weight and over my target weight gain. She did bring the ultrasound in though so I guess upside I get to see my son.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh I've hit a wall :( I've been on holiday this week and now I don't want to go back! I regret taking it now! I'm now unsure how I will make it to 40 weeks at work :rofl: what have I done haha!


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy fuck. So he is head down. Terrifying. I am 2.5 cm dialated. Terrifying. 75% effaced. Terrifying. And he has a "prominent" penis, the largest she has seen by far :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sounds like we're on labour watch then Dobs! How did you get to 36 weeks already?!

Sorry work sucks Kit. Can you bring leaving date forward any?

And pregnancy resetting hormones worked for us. It took two years of no ovulation to conceive Joe, then less than three cycles every other time.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god Dobs labour watch for definite!!! I'm so excited!!!

And my boss will be proper pissed off, plus I think I need to give 8 weeks notice to change my dates and I don't have 8 weeks left unfortunately!


----------



## Michellebelle

Wooooo! Labor watch! So exciting! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I really don't know who was more shocked: her or me. Her eyes got wide and she was like oh wow! But she said it doesn't mean I'll go early just that when I do labor my body has less work to do so it'll be relatively less time and pain assuming things continue to progress in this fashion.

My next appointment is on my birthday :rofl:

Aww kit yeah work is fine until you get a weekend off or a mini vk then you get all relaxed and wonder how the eff you can stand work. I have faith in you! If it gets bad maybe get a doctor's note to override the 8 week change notice? Or not cuz idk how your boss would take that


----------



## wookie130

Woot!!!! Dobbeh's havin' a babayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Now I'm going to checking BnB 80 times a day, rather than 60!!! :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol oh god noooo I'm not ready but tbh I was sitting in my class listening to her list the early labor signs and I was like check check check check have that too :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Oh how exciting !! I'm sure you want him to cook at least a little bit longer though. However at this point he shouldn't even have to go to NICU. Oh what if you Have a 4th of July baby, DH thought it would be nice if V was. Have you noticed losing any plug? AF our cramps that got stronger accompanied by low back pain was my early sign, then waters broke. I didn't have actual contractions until about 1 hour after waters breaking. 

Kitty I'm sure if midwife made you take leave early it wouldn't be a big deal. I'd talk to her about getting excuse to start leave early.

It would be exciting to have some girls ttc again soon. It is oddly fun to look at hpt.

Gigs, oh, awesome about the ducklings. Now werent you going to stop the duck business or have I lost my mind??


----------



## wookie130

I predict Dobby's boy arrives on July 18th, at 2:26 a.m. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hpts spotting is fun. As I clean stuff out I kind of hope I find a test to pee on for giggles 

I do not want a 7/4 baby lol I love America but not that much :). I want 7/27 :). 

I am getting lower back aches. Just all makes me nervous. I know early labor can go on for days and weeks but I really want him to bake until 39 weeks


----------



## DobbyForever

wookie130 said:


> I predict Dobby's boy arrives on July 18th, at 2:26 a.m. :rofl:


Lol that would be effing hilarious cuz birthdays would be a trifecta
SO 7/16
Me 7/17
A 7/18

But then I don't want to labor on my birthday buaha it's my last baby free birthday


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs I predict a 10th of July baby :) full term for the win!! (37 weeks)


----------



## DobbyForever

Nooooo ahhhhh my cousin just said wtf she was less than 75% a week before he came =\ but he was measuring ahead I'm still measuring spot on =\. I'm not due until 7/31 though =\. CItcoyrustocuvpuvyptoxpyc


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs if it makes you feel better I was 80% and 2cm for two weeks! Lol very exciting though!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Just a quick question, what happens at the 34 week midwife appointment? Is it any different? Will she start checking my cervix or anything? And when do they go through the birth plan?


----------



## DobbyForever

Future it does lol :)

Kit you're gonna be on labor watch soon too buahaha


----------



## M&S+Bump

Not much different Kit. They don't check cervix here until you're in labour or if you go overdue and want a sweep.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs no I won't, I think she's staying in forever :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Omg Dobs agh! Labor watch! Also laughing at the biggest wee she's ever seen, he get that from your SO? I think you said what he's lacking in girth he has in length? :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol kit that's what you think buaha

Shae lol well depends who you ask. SO thinks it's from him. My grandma says it's because he's black. He has average length and slightly above average girth. He thinks his penis is amazing. It's pretty standard. Top five but not as omg as he thinks


----------



## Jezika

Wow Dobs, you're really not far off even if you stay like that for a few weeks. Isn't it crazy to think that your life is about to change probably more drastically than ever before very, very soon? I remember reflecting on that by the end. Surreal thinking back now. Felt like I had so much time on my hands!! Not anymore, let me tell you, haha. Make the most of it! I predict July 12th for you. 

Just want to selfishly vent... other than us still staying at our friend's place because of the delayed renos, it now seems like the water damage our contractor had found is from a leak that happens every time it rains, and it's right in our bedroom. It means unless it's fixed, it'll be a constant mould risk. And there's only so much they can do on their end because they don't even know the source, which would be super costly to us and would likely not address the root cause anyway, or we leave it to the building insurance to sort out and risk it devaluing our home when it has to go on the status certicate when we sell, as well as use up the reserve fund for the building and increase everyone's maintenance fees. Not mention probably take forever to address. It also looks like work has been done to try to fix the problem in the past, so it's obvious that one of the previous owners knew about it. Someone said we could try to sue them if they did know and didn't declare it, but I don't want the stress of a court case that will cost us even more money if we lose. So now I wonder when the hell it will ever be safe to move in and how much money it's all gonna cost to make it temporarily livable, since we can't just not live there. We may have to sleep in the living room for god knows how long. And these reno costs have already been racking up, yet we still don't even know the total, but I'm really scared it'll end up being more money than we even have in savings, and I've never been in debt (other than student loan from undergrad) so the idea of having to borrow many scares me. When I catastrophize in a low moment I feel like we will be homeless and bankrupt :(


----------



## Jezika

My only highlights of the week are Tilly saying Dadda (fine - "da-da" coz she doesn't know what it means) and being able to clap her hands on command. Also, me being able to see into my friend's apartment with binoculars from my other friend's apartment where we are currently staying. Bit creepy, yes...

And I bloody have something in my eye that I can't get out for love nor money, so now I have to sleep like this and it makes me angry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez, can you seek out a lawyer who does free consults and only work with one who will take the case on contingency? I'm so sorry love. I can't imagine. You deserve your dream home.

You ladies are freaking me out with these next week guesses. Lol. At this point everything feels cosmetic. Decorate, organize. The essentials are ready so if he did surprise me next week it wouldn't be the end of the world. I'm not really ready to be a mom. I still feel like there are so many projects to do. Which the midwife yesterday said is typical of early labor from her experience. And that when he's ready a day or few before I'll just be calm lol. Nothing scientific just her experience.

Omg I would mess with that friend so hard. Like pit my cell on private and so some creepy i like the outfit you chose today stuff cuz I'm a butt lol but I'd cage like two seconds in cuz I wouldn't want to really freak them out

Sorry about the eye. Have you tried dabbing water on your closed eyelid then blinking a few times to flush it out? :(


----------



## Jezika

I did in fact message them saying "nice choice of TV show," shortly after which they turned the TV and all the lights off and didn't reply. (I couldn't actually see WHAT they were watching, just that they were watching TV). Maybe they hate me now...

Lawyer thing, maybe, but I feel like there's too many other things to do and worry about to look into it. If the building insurance pays for its proper resolution, I'll be happy. I also think it would be hard to prove they knew.

I did not flush the eye with water. I fake-cried instead and also shone my phone light into it to inspect it. Probably a pesky white cat hair that's impossible to see. Or maybe a scratch in my eye? It doesn't seem to be moving.

Was your mum early with all her kids? I think I remember you saying you were a preemie and I guess the twins must've been? Sounds like you're pretty ready with everything you need. Mentally, I'm it sure anyone's fully ready. It'll be fine, though, I promise. It's quite special really, especiallt when I think back to all the fertility-related hardship you had. All you wanted was your little boy and now he'll be here in a matter of weeks at the most! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I doubt they hate you. I'm sure your friend did it st some point as well haha

Fxed the building takes care of it!

Boo well whatever it is I hope it resolves soon.

It's hard to say with my mom as all of her kids were planned c-sections after her first emergency c section. And for various reasons (twins, stress, size) most of us came out around 32 wwwks. So I don't have much to compare to. Sometimes I feel guilty I'm not more excited. I wanted this baby for so long, and it's been a picture perfect pregnancy so I feel shitty that my brain is screaming keep your ass in there. It's not even the keeping him alive. I'm just not ready to be a mom. Like I waited and wanted and wished for it for so long and now that it's here all I can think is omg this isn't like a dog I can board in a hotel or put in a crate. I can't be irresponsible and do stupid shit like hang out with my friends from 5pm to 2am. Not that I want to but now I can't.

Blah


----------



## Jezika

Yeah, you know, I think that's normal. Sorry for suggesting you should feel excited. It's a massive change and can be a pretty scary one at that. It's exciting in theory, but the thought of your life changing and then having to look after this little thing is quite daunting. Don't feel guilty about not being excited. When he comes, you'll get on with it and adjust to all the changes and it may not be easy but I'm sure you will settle into it. And it sounds like you have a lot of people around you who love you and will support you, and that'll make a big difference too (esp if you ever feel like a night off!).


----------



## DobbyForever

Nothing to apologize for :p. I know in my heart I'll feel different the moment he's on my chest, but yeah. I don't deal with change well lol. I just have a hard time asking for stuff. So I need to nut up


----------



## wookie130

Gosh, all of these emotions are so normal, Dobby. Which honestly tells me you're more ready to be a mom than you're giving yourself credit for.

Hell, I'm not ready to be a mom either, and I'm cooking #3! :rofl:

And for the record, if you go out from 5 p.m. until 2 a.m. like twice a year, as long as A's having an overnight somewhere, it doesn't make you an awful mom...everyone needs to blow off steam. I can't stay up past 8:30 these days, but I'm old, and grizzled, and whatnot. Plus, I freakin' love my Netflix shows, and I can recover a whole lot better from binge-watching House of Cards and Wentworth than I can from 7 shots, 5 beers, and some cocktails. :rofl: But every once and a while, even I drag myself out onto the town. You just have to have a trusty sitter you feel good about who understands your plight. :)

Was getting some upper abdominal pain yesterday off and on...it is probably RLP, OR it could be funky Braxton Hicks, which I got stupidly early with Ozzy also, and they hurt with him...soooooooo. I don't know. I just try to sit down and relax when they happen. We're starting to see some of baby's kicks and movements from the outside already. I guess they could be gas/farty pains too. Who knows.


----------



## Fern81

Dobby that's so normal to feel that way. I also waited and wished to be a mom for soooo long and sometimes I STILL don't feel ready to be a mom (with a 5 month old and ready to ttc #2!). You'll be fine. Some days will be glorious, some will be sh*tty. In the end it's all worth it. Hugs and good luck! I predict 3 more weeks for you. :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ as they said! 

I'm in total denial also and definitely am dumb enough to think I can do staying up til 2am AND without an overnight babysitter too - I have yet to learn that babies and hangovers are a terrible combination. Sometimes you just need to do stupid s**t to remind yourself that you can and that it's stupid and even though you can, you don't actually really want to.

And show me one first time (or any time) mum who is fully ready to have a baby, and I'll show you either a liar or someone whose doctor is a lot more liberal with the valium scripts than mine :rofl:

We gave notice to the girls who work in the shop today, the one that's closing. So that's it, no going back. I was so frazzled on my way there I crashed my car - clipped the back of a bus with my wing mirror, trying to go round it. Smashed the mirror and the full panel it attaches to is hanging off. DH says he should be able to fit a replacement though. It's not like it makes the car any uglier :rofl:

We also put Isaac in the next room to sleep, he's so noisy and we were disturbing him and him us. He slept like crap and I was up to feed him five times but at least I got to sleep inbetween instead of lying awake, listening to him grumbling and fidgeting.


----------



## Fern81

M&s- best of luck on your shop situation hun. 

And jez- massive sympathies from me re the renovation disasters. We live in a reno nightmare. As soon as one thing's done, something else goes massively wrong. And some of the things that we did (the floors to THREE ROOMS also a new shower) was so crappily done it looks worse now than it did before. I hate hate hate my house. Just... hugs. I should be grateful to have a roof over my head right. :/


----------



## M&S+Bump

So turns out I didn't just clip the bus with my mirror... more scraped along it with the entire side of the car :wacko: How in the name of all that is holy I managed to do that without noticing, I'll never know - gives you an insight into how stressed I was I guess. Wheel arch was dented, alloy scraped. Passenger door wouldn't open because the side of it was bent in. DH managed to fix it with a crowbar. Back passenger side door is missing its trim. He says it's a miracle the window didn't shatter, or that I didn't spin out into the oncoming traffic... won't lie, I'm pretty terrified about driving again...


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh m+s are you okay??


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed with Kitty are you ok? :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Totally fine, just a bit freaked now. Honestly, thought I'd hit the mirror and didn't even stop because it was a bus so figured there was no damage to that! Parked up, looked at the side, texted DH to say I hurt the car, broke the mirror, oops lol! Went about my day, drove it home, and it's only that my DH swapped cars with SIL so he didn't take one missing a mirror to his volunteering, and she reported the door didn't open, that I even looked at it properly.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I'm so sorry that happened to you! I totally get being scared to drive again. I hardly drove for two months after I crashed my car, and when I did I was terrified to crash it again. Luckily I'm over it now, and I'm comfortable driving again. Usually. Today and yesterday I feel like my focus is way off for some reason.


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, at the end of the day it's just a car, glad to hear you are ok! 

Jez, sorry Renos are taking a turn for the worse. Don't stress, take it one day at a time and talk to the building manager to see what they know. I am sure it'll all get sorted somehow.

Dobs, A could still be 5 weeks away, dialated or not. Relax momma, you got this! At the end of the pregnancy I was ready for it to be over, but it's a huge change, thinking back: I don't think I knew just how much things would change. On the other hand, I now rarely think of a time before he arrived. It feels like that was part of a different life.

And if anyone wants to know what a mouthful of penaten creme tastes like: ask Logan... The boy was being silly, grabbed it and put the tub into his mouth!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS :hugs: misery loves company I hit a bus once and didn't realize it had dislodged my mirror for a couple blocks. I'm glad you're ok. I know it's scary getting back on the road, so take your time.

What's penatan cream? lol I imagine something not designed for ingestion haha did he make a face of instant regret or was it like a slow realization that it's nasty or was he no poops given I do what I want

Yeah I just freak out with the BH getting much more frequent and painful. The dogs, the bowels, the sudden need to take a nap every day despite sleeping 9+ hours she doing very little. My dogs are seriously velcroed to my legs and constantly sniffing my stomach =\, I just had my mind set he was coming after 39 weeks and I'll be a little sad if he shows up before that.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm looking at your ticker and wondering. Is baby really only 12 inches long at 36 weeks? Cuz I was 22 in at birth and around 40w3d or something like that... do they really grow that much in 4 weeks?

PL I second Dobs on what is penaten cream and what was his reaction?


----------



## kittykat7210

I think that's wrong shae, because on my apps my baby is ~ 17 inches long which is well over a foot and I'm a few weeks behind Dobs!!


----------



## pacificlove

Penaten creme is a diaper rash creme but it also seems to work fairly well on Logan's eczema once the oozing stage of it stops. It's this thick white cream...
Honestly I don't think it really phase him


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl lol oh Logan the shenanigans of babies

Shae I second fern it's either wrong or they are only measuring head to butt. I think one app said 12-14 head to butt because at this point they're all squished and you can't do full body length anymore so measurements go back to head to butt estimates but idk I just woke up and am making it up. But idk that seems small too lol because WTE says full length is usually 19-22in and 6lbs, Bump/WedMd/Baby Center says 18.5 and 6, and apparently Ovia thinks he is the size of a chihuahua


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah sorry if you go to babysizer (that's where I read it) and do their facts ticker they use the crown to rump measurement not full body, and they have it as 12.5 in and weighing about 6 lbs.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- A could still very well make it to 39 weeks, and you could just walk around dilated like that for ages, and mostly effaced. It does happen, and it happens a lot, actually. If there is anything we can say about labor/childbirth/delivery/raising kids in general, it's to expect the unexpected. At your gestation, however, it is good to be on standby, because...well...babies do come at 36w3d, you know? So, get that hospital bag ready to go, and just relax, and try to enjoy HOWEVER much time you have left!

Yeah, Hannah was 20 1/2 inches long, and Ozzy was 20 inches long. But when you're holding them when they're brand new, they ARE tiny, and from crown to rump, they're like holding a little loaf of bread! :cloud9: My kids both had little chicken legs too...they were a pair of dinkers. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah hospital bag. I should probably do that :rofl:

Lol ugh I can't wait to see how tiny he is. I like tiny things :)


----------



## wookie130

I find even the "larger" newborns (like 9 lbs and up) are always tiny to hold too. I'm sure they don't feel tiny while being pushed out of the vahootydooty, but size-wise, they're still really small. :cloud9: My kids were both 6 lbers. My son didn't stay little for long...he ate like a little horse, and he was a very chunky chubby fat-rolly little boy. :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Urgh my lower belly aches like hell :( so uncomfy! 

I also had an awful dream last night, I was asleep and I rolled over and managed to puncture my belly and I started leaking blood mixed with clear fluid (which I assume was amniotic fluid), but no one would take me to the hospital so I had to drive myself. Then the midwives there told me I was fine but then I stood on something and had to have my leg amputated from just below the knee, it was gross, I watched them do it!! Wtf is wrong with me :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I frequently have dreams that are weird as hell. Not usually about getting hurt, but they're more all over the place, sometimes more realistic, sometimes more fantastical, in general rarely a happy dream, but also rarely a nightmare. I occasionally have a nightmare about cheating on SO and it always upsets me. It's happened a bit more recently but not in the past few weeks, so hopefully that little burst is over and I'll go back to not having those. 

I've done "lucid dreaming" once, and I had been trying to. I had repeated to myself as I tried to fall asleep some mantra that I can't remember, trying to insert it into my subconscious mind, and it kinda worked that one time. Bad things were happening in the dream and I realized I could make anything I wanted to happen in the dream, happen. Occasionally in the dream I would forget that I was still able to control things and then realize and go back to being in control. It was weird. 

Again, I'm putting way too much thought into this :haha: I have work tomorrow and it's already tomorrow cuz it's 2:42 am... I need to go to bed and stop letting my brain run wild.


----------



## DobbyForever

Go to sleep :p

Kit sorry about your back and the dream :(. It's never fun to have dreams where you get hurt even if deep down you know it was just a dream 

Wookie awww yeah it's so crazy in relation to a full grown adult how small even a "larger" sized infant is.

Nothing new here. Got a whole lot of nothing done because SO was on vk and us needy. I have to cook and nap a solid two hours a day. BH are getting mildly painful to the point I need to officially breathe through them but not much else.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs what is vk? Also I knowww I'm gonna go to sleep soooon. 

I feel like a kid saying that in the extended speech whining way lol but I effectively am one, I haven't even lived on my own yet, or paid rent, or a cell phone bill, or insurance... okay, again, I'm overthinking little statements I make into rants. But really though, I'm only just starting to learn the prerequisites of adulting, I'm not even on adulting 101 yet. Maybe college is adulting 101 as long you live on campus, cuz you gotta learn to live without your parents being there to wake you up if you sleep through your alarm or tell you to do your homework or clean your room or to save your ass from doing stupid shit, or save your ass WHEN you do stupid shit. Then after college you immediately get thrown into adulting 301, skipping 102 and the 200s entirely and getting drop kicked into the real world, plus here's some crippling debt that'll take you 15 years to pay off! On the bright side I already know how to do taxes (with a program lol) cuz, ya know, I have a job. Okay I need to stop. 

Buuut just one more thing. 

So I went to SO's house on the 4th cuz his family was having a little party and grilling and stuff cuz clearly freedom=meat lol. Anyway, there were some people there I didn't know, and SO's mom was introducing me to them by just kinda pointing to them and saying "that's *name*" etc. She swung around still pointing her finger and pointed at SO's brother as he was coming out of the house with stuff for grilling (we were on the porch) and I said "I know *him*" like meaning "yeah you don't have to introduce me, I already know him" and she gave me this look that kinda said "you little rascal", and then she got up and as she walked by me she gently grabbed the hair on the top of my head almost like she was ruffling it but not quite? She only has sons so I guess ruffling hair could be different for guys or how their family does it is just different? But either way it felt like it had the same meaning as a hair ruffle and it honestly made me so happy cuz his parents have never done that before, they never even touch me, and it almost felt like her saying that I was her honorary child or something and idk maybe I'm reading too much into it but body language says a lot right? Idk it felt like her accepting me into their family and it made me happy.

Edit: okay I lied about going to bed soon cuz when I started typing this post it was 3:25 am or so and now it's 3:43 whoops. But I'll try to go to bed now. Lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit did you get a u/s recently or post ultrasound photos somewhere? I noticed the new profile pic. Do share if you haven't!

Dobs, "the fear" is real. We all panic and worry about our new roles as mom. Idk what wook is talking about with the "twice a year" thing, i'd go way more frequently if i had someone i trusted :haha: it's all about getting over the initial shock, then finding. Balance between "self" and "someone a baby relies on". But you will figure it out :thumbup:

M&S so glad you're ok! Accidents, even if minor, can def shake you up when you play the "what if...?" Game. Hope your mind settles about it and driving isn't something else that spikes yoir anxiety :/ 

Shae that sounds very sweet <3 i love that warm fuzzy feeling. It's rare.

I had to mercy kill a suckling yesterday:( not sure what happened to it but it was in baaaaad shape. Busted bill, bloodied head, half dead as it was. It was soooo sad. I'll spare the details, but will say i hope to not have to do that again ever. All the surviving ducklings are adorable though! I think we'll sell most and keep a couple of our favorites.

Terrible pic, i need to post a YouTube video. 
Here's also an old comic i did and found recently.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1630.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1724.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I had a scan to see if baby was breech or not, but hubby surprised me with a 4D scan!! That was the best picture from them though as she was head down with her face buried in the placenta in my pelvis :rofl: little trouble maker!! My feet have swelled up real bad today, but I have walked quite far so I think it's because of that! I bought some raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil today, so I'll start with that soon, make sure I get nice and prepped for labour, I have now finished buying everything for my hospital bag, but have nowhere to actually pack it into :haha: do you think they would mind if I used a suitcase or is that overkill?

Gigs I'm sorry about the duckling, my dad had to do that with one of my chickens when I was a kid and I hated it, I cried for ages! Glad the other ducklings are doing well, they are so sweet!! And that pic is actually hilarious :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - that comic's funny. Maybe you could find a niche in TTC comics. And so sad about the duck. Not sure I could do it, but not doing it would possibly be even worse for my conscience. 

Dobs - are your BH painful?

Shae - I don't mind your stream of consciousness posts. I'd love to facilitate lucid dreaming. Sometimes when I drift off to sleep, I'm aware I'm dreaming for a bit (I often start dreaming instantly, but it's often very random and fleeting stuff) but then I fall a bit deeper and start worrying about something in the dream, like I shouldn't be doing what I'm doing in that dream, and then I drift out of sleep a bit again and realize it doesn't matter because it's just a dream and that I should bloody well remember that, but every time I drift back to sleep I kind of think, "I know I said to myself that ANYTHING that happens right now is okay because it's all a dream, but surely not this part," then I wake a bit... "yes, ALL parts are fine,"... then fall asleep... "Really?! No way, I just threw a stone at someone's window... you can't convince me that's right,"... wake up a bit... "Bloody hell, Jezika, what did I tell you?!"... fall asleep... "Okay fine, yes, it's all fine, it's all a dream, I can do anything... gah! But someone just smothered poo on me!! This definitely isn't fine!"... Wake up a bit... "'Kay, you're on your own. Also, hello, your daughter tried to do that to you daily." And so on and so on. I can never quite convince my unconscious mind that it's not conscious... or that it IS conscious? Anyway, how's that for stream of consciousness...

M+S - I hope you're a little bit less shaken now about the accident. Car accidents suck for sure. I had two in one week when I was 17 (bloody roundabouts) and I never drove a great deal since then because of living in cities, so I still feel uneasy driving.

Fern - that's awful that you're also dealing with reno stuff. I remember you mentioning before. It sounds like a torso nightmare. I'm beginning to realize that renting isn't so bad even though there's no potential to make money, just lose it. At least you always know where you stand with the financial aspect and there are far fewer risks. Not to mention rent is often cheaper than a mortgage. But hey ho, let's hope we will both get our stuff sorted soon.

Kitty - what does the midwife/doc say about this abdominal pain? And I also want to see 3D u/s pics. Did we miss them?!?!


----------



## Jezika

Kit I totally took a suitcase and I saw many women do it on One Born Every Minute.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'll try and upload some a bit later, they aren't particularly good but I like them haha! My midwife is the worst midwife and doesn't remember anything about anything I've said or mentioned ever, she never reads previous notes so I don't know why she writes them. She literally is stupid. She can't measure fundal hieght, she knows nothing about pregnancy as her answer to EVERYTHING I ask is ask your GP (who I have no way of contacting except making an appointment which I feel is a waste of their time, she can't even tell which way up baby is. I thinks she's just gotten old and very out of touch/forgetful. And she's the only available midwife to me so I have to deal with her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol sorry Shae vk is Bay Area for vacation (like vay cay but lazier). I had my own money and apartment and car in college starting my sophomore year, and I'll be real honest I never felt like I was adulting in college. It was until I had my first teaching job that I really felt like I was adulting. And it sucked lol. Sucks even more now. Ffs adulting is overrated :rofl: and now I'm gonna have to adult for a kid?! I'm crazy lol. But awww that's nice when SO's parents accept you into the flock

Gigs/Wooks I'm just whining to whine. I hate people/going out :rofl:

Gigs sorry about the duckling :(. You did the right thing. :hugs: they are so cute and lol at the comic

Kit I think it boils down to size. As long as it doesn't get in anybody's way, so like carry-on suitcase rather than a full size. I'm just taking a duffle bag. Piccccssssss

Jez they are just really strong and uncomfortable. Hasn't quite transitioned into pain.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah shit I only have big ones, I was rather hopin not to fork out for a new bag -_- but I have nothing suitable, that's another £50 I don't want to spend :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sure it's fine as long as there is space. I've just seen a wide range of room sizes. Maybe just ask? Or just bring it abyway


----------



## M&S+Bump

Suitcase will be fine! I always look like I'm moving into the place :haha:

I moved out at 17 although I felt like I was adulting even before that after my mum died. But 17 I was at uni with rent and bills to pay. At 18 I met DH and moved in. By 23 we had bought this house.

Sorry, forgetting everything I just read - fat boy had his first injections and he did not enjoy it, and has not been happy afterwards. We've pretty much napped on and off all afternoon so I'm a bit spaced out!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit btw I think my progress has to do with rlt. No scientific backing obviously lol but before I started I felt zero BH, then I started 1 cup a day at 32 weeks and within a few days starting feeling mild BH, and now I've been on two cups a day since Sunday and my BH are definitely revving up. Could all just be in my head though lol

Also just stocked up on frozen meals from Costco in prep for the fts I'm not cooking phase lol. And harmless harvest coconut water. I'm not amused by the $3.25 unit price but my five minute internet search said it was the way to go. So I figured if I can pay half of SO's beer expense (I'm too lazy to figure out his rent so I just half out Costco credit card) then he can pay for half my wtf is this angel piss water. But they recommended sports drinks or coconut water to keep your body all electrolytey


----------



## JLM73

:hi:ladies! !
Slacker B* reporting for duty lol
So sorry for the awol...gone thru MUCH drama with hubs. ..as in, he decided he didn't wanna be married anymore and even served me with papers! ?!:saywhat:
Don't wanna get into it now, but. ...yea. ..
I legit had to make a decision and decided NOT to skip this cycle tho I half assed EVERYTHING lol
No guaifenessin,no clomid, didn't temp till AFTER O,:dohh: no aspirin till O
ONE opk that just HAPPENED to be blaring pos a cpl days after normal O...thot I missed it. ..
AND 2 very late cups from donor I was using before hubs that same night. ..preseed and soft cup were only things I did

So odd thing is today I'd at MOST be 7dpo
Took fmu test at Panera since I had to go buy some wallys,
2nd mu test at THREE pm 6hr hold
And :shock:
O. M. G. LOOOOOOOOK!!!!!(can't be hubs as i had af and would be like 35dpo lol)
 



Attached Files:







20170706_153112-1-1.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 17









20170706_153206-1-1.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 16









20170706_153144-1-1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey J! Sorry about hubs, test looks really promising!! Even I can see it!!

These are some of the more normal looking pictures from my 3D scan, she was in an awkward position, I would have liked some of feet and things but it wasn't possible with her positioning unfortunately! 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/bb5d4fb0-e57a-44b9-8cec-2bca332d0d01_zpsarnkwzsz.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/9ca6583b-1d1e-4dc9-ac7f-d681bdf622d9_zpsuhcdgcey.jpg

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/4e70d93d-5bfa-4d68-923a-9427018f9e1c_zpstymlutry.jpg


----------



## JLM73

*Kit*omg great pic!!! Soooo cute


----------



## Flueky88

J wow I think that's been your darkest test!! Wouldn't that be something to finally have yoyr rainbow :happydance: sorry about hubs situation.

Kitty, you could also bring like a backpack or two. I wouldn't worry about buying so me fancy new suitcase. Also, she's adorable!!

Gigs, I'm sorry you had to do that. It was the right thing but doesn't make it easy. 

Shae it's okay, you really sound very mature anyways. Hell I sometimes have a tantrum, lose my temper. 

M&S that sounds terrifying. Ugh, I hope you can relax and not worrying about driving for a bit. 

Today is V's due date but instead she's 5 weeks and a day. She was 7lbs yesterday. Fitting in size 1 diapers just because her thighs are chunky. Still in NB clothes, I think she'll be out of it by the end of the month. I found out Tuesday my co-worker is having a little bit and on pins and needles waiting to find out what gender DH's cousin is having.


----------



## shaescott

J OMGGGG sorry about hubs but omg that test!!


----------



## JLM73

I know riiiggghht???
I can't wait to do fmu tomorrow
I did do a frer but it is faint as F*!?
I swear they have significantly lowered their sensitivity. ..
If I Don't see anything more on tomorrow's fmu with frer I am saving the last one for 3-4 days

Total makeover day lol
Cut all my hair off short. ...got long red acrylic nails ystrdy at the tat shop now to get my tribal scorpion and proper lip piercing 
:dance:


----------



## DobbyForever

J you know we want pics of this frer. I totally see that line! Definitely agree it's your darkest yet! I'm so glad you decided not to skip this cycle and let his drama keep you from your dreams <3

Kit I agree don't buy anything new. Just use what you have or put feelers out to borrow from friends. Also looove the pics! I didn't get feet or hand pics either, she focused on his stubborn face hehe.

Fluek congrats on the weight gain for V!!! It is crazy to think she is 5 weeks already. I'm so happy she's doing so well
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0593.JPG
File size: 77.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## M&S+Bump

J! You know if you're preggo you aren't supposed to be getting all that done, right?!

Yay for V, Flueks :D so dinky still - I have a 14lb monster over here :haha: 

Into 3-6 clothes now at 8 weeks old. A picture came up on my time hop of Joe wearing the same babygro as Isaac wore last night - it was 6 years ago today and the suit is a little baggy. Joe was born in March, so he's two months older in the pic than Isaac is now and the suit fits Isaac better :wacko:


----------



## shaescott

M&S I think since she's not sure yet if she's officially pregnant she's just going for it. I know you own a tattoo/piercing business so I'm sure that freaks you out though. Is it increased risk of infection or something? Ink affecting baby? Idk the details.


----------



## pacificlove

J, sorry about hubby drama, but OMG look at that test!! 

Ms, isn't it funny how quickly some of those boys grow! Logan at 6 months fit some 12 month clothes, I just kind of figured those clothes were cut small.. until everyone kept saying L IS a big boy for his age. :haha:

Kitty, awe! So cute!! Thanks for sharing the pics :)

As for us: Logan has an actual play date tomorrow,with the neighbors baby who is just a week older. Looking forward to it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww hope the play date goes well! Have they met before?

It is crazy how quickly some babies grow. I both want and don't want this bigger to grow too much. I worry he'll be short, I just want him at least be 5'10 :( =\

Idk with two pink, obvious lines like that I'd call you pregnant J so I'm with MS and vote to hold off, not that it's any of my business what you do with your body. My cousin frequented the hair salon her entire pregnancy. Though her children aren't exactly all there developmentally but she isn't all there either so I think that was nature and nurture not hair dye


----------



## JLM73

Lol too late 
Today was my one makeover day. ..I tend to get tats or piercings when I have major life changes. ...all done now. 
I did skip the hair bleach/dye:thumbup:

These are Def the darkest lines I've had. 
Hoping they progress, then I'll tell the donor. 
Hubs has been a cold harsh distant ass and wants nothing to do with me. ..I guarantee he flips out and tries to demand a test thinking it's his. :roll:
Mind you I'd be like 34dpo right now if it were his. ...surely with darker lines! 

I'm excited it's the donor's as our agreement is he can be as involved as he wants, but being 54,he likes his life style and will likely have minimal involvement. ..like"Uncle So n So"
I'm looking forward to single parenting again with No daddy drama like I have with DS


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I'm sure it's fine. Pics requested for when things are all healed up :)

Yeah well too bad for him it's not his lol. What a turd.

How are the chis/dogs doing?

Not gonna lie part of me was real excited to single parent... sometimes I just look at SO like greeeeeeeeat really? Facepalm


----------



## shaescott

J well I'm glad that it's not his given the situation. I really hope those lines darken! Definitely the darkest you've had that I've seen!


----------



## gigglebox

J! You were missed and we've been thinking about you <3 how crazy about hubs! Wtf?! Can't wait to hear the story when you're ready to discuss. So, pain in the ass skeptic reporting for duty...i see the line bit how wet/dry are those pics? I never trust a dried test...but damn those are dark lines!

PL i'm totally jealous you have a neighbor with a kid the same age! That's awesome! I really wish i had that. I'm happy my SIL is pregnant because she's only 10 minutes away but our kids will still be 20 weeks apart in age :/

P.s. I like how my ticker makes it look like my starting weight is 1,177 lbs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg gigs why does it do that 

Oh btw group b swab came back negative :).


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*
The top test is about 10-12 mins 
2nd taken with smu same time frame and daughter totally busted me filming it for my channel as it developed:rofl:
Swore her to silence lol
But given how hubs dumped me over a misunderstood email, she and her visiting friend gave me congrats and were glad I opted for donor and said screw him lol

I would have posted today's frer bit I can NOT get it on cam it's so faint! 
I will Def post the fmu tomorrow tho 

If the frer shows anything better in am then at least I Def know there is progression 

I can't wait to sleep so I can wake up:rofl:
Here's a pic of the 2 tests wet then dry and labeled* Gigsey*so you can see the difference
I think they dried a bit darker :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20170706_153112-1-1.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 11









20170706_223039-1.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Smu definitely looks darker. So are we getting a video then?!


----------



## Jezika

J!!!! So exciting! Though very sorry to hear about hubs. Hopefully only onwards and upwards from here.


----------



## shaescott

Agh J those look amazing!!! :bfp: !!!!!! Can't wait for morning!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Welcome back j! We've missed you sorry about hubs but I'm such a believer in everything happens for a reason. I hope a bfp is the reason. I'm skeptical about alllllll tests so I'm being hopeful tomorrow's is super dark and I can give you a proper congrats. 

Dobs- I feel like there was something I was going to say to you but now I can't remember..... 

Gigs- sorry about the duckling. So sad. How's Levin? Getting anymore sleep?

Jez- your kid is so much cooler than mine!! The boys don't say any words OR clap! lol I've been pushing for momma a lot lately though so hopefully soon-Ish

I can't remember anything else...

AFM- we attempted sleep Training and it worked for a couple night. Really well actually and then it went down hill and tonight I said "F this it doesn't work and I'm over it" and hubs agreed so we're back to helping ge boys fall asleep. Maybe when they're older it'll work but right now I'm just enjoying my baby cuddles at night. Hopefully it won't ruin them later on lol 

Also TMI but my discharge is SOO weird. I'm on my last few bcp's and my dicharge is similar to mucus plus (but clear) it's been a few days but I've never had this happen. Did other ladies get this on the pill? I know pretty much anything is possible on the pill I was just curios since it's never happened before


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol green it's not going to ruin them. I'm glad you listened to your babies' needs instead of pushing something they aren't ready for. Kudos. They'll be ready when they're ready.

Definitely a no on the mucusy discharge on the pill but I try not to pay much attention to my downstairs snaily trail lol I probably should

Re first words I will be LIVID if first word is not mom or variation of mom. Though I read an article once that dada is easier for babies to say than momma r_r

Also I'm just gonna throw this dick move wrench out there, anybody a wee bit suspicious of his sudden flip outs as he ran out of excuses to see the sperm doctor and then j uses a donor and is getting some good lines? I smell some shade on his end but this could just be me not trusting anybody ((reminder feel free to tell me to stfu and mind my business, I won't be offended))


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G, re: sleep training, I have heard it said that a habit tends to get worse initially before it breaks, so initial progress, then regression, followed by it working again would be the normal pattern if that's true. But it never worked for me and they all sleep eventually so you do whatever you need to! 

Tattoo and piercing, the risk is mostly from infection - it's a very invasive procedure, and what the body has to do is then heal an open wound, which in the case of a piercing is being held open by a foreign object. Many people find that during early pregnancy, even well healed and settled piercings will act up. I always end up removing some. And tattoos need to heal well to look good, so a body trying to reject it because of pregnancy is not ideal. You would have to be really butchered for the ink to end up in your blood stream so it's not going to get to the baby in any way, but any potential infection could. 

Piercing and tattooing is more akin to minor surgery than it is a cosmetic procedure like nails and hair. Hair dye only goes on your head, it doesn't involve the skin being opened up :) But what's done is done. Chances are everything will be fine, it just might be more irritating/painful etc and take longer to heal than it would usually (six weeks for a tattoo instead of my usual 2-3 was my experience - it was getting tattooed that prompted me to test with Ella, afterwards obviously, oops)

PL, I'd be really annoyed if my first grew at this rate unexpectedly, because clothes :haha: as it is, it's no extra expense because we already have all sizes, so it's just the practical issue of him behaving like a two month old, wanting to be held and carried all the time, but being too damn heavy for it to be practical. Yay for play date :D 

20 weeks is still pretty close Gigs. :) does your SIL know what she's having? I forget.

It's 7am here so probably still yesterday there lol but I'm eagerly awaiting the new tests from J.

I have to pack today, we rented a holiday home and go tomorrow with my SIL and BIL. I'm a bit stressed about leaving but it'll be nice to have more people around for the kids. We are also taking one of Joe's little friends so will be a practical test of what it'd be like to have five kids :haha: Ella has renewed her requests for a baby sister. I did say you don't get to choose so she could end up with a fourth brother if we have another baby but she's adamant :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Da is one of the first syllables most babies say, it's possibly one of the reasons we use the word 'dad' :)

The only first word I can remember is Joe's - the others were more standard, making noises that sounded like words and then words. His was a more obvious effort - he toddled into the kitchen, pointed at the bread on the counter and you could see him thinking and trying to form the word. 'tost' :haha: followed soon by 'juuuu' for juice.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I would say it's possible he had something fishy going on but the sperm count test was positive so he almost definitely didn't have a vasectomy. Maybe he knew that he had some kind of issue with it though. He did have kids previously though so he definitely could have kids... but it's possible that he knew about something more recent that made his sperm swim in circles or that they all had two heads and no tail lol. I don't think J will be mad cuz she's said in the past that she wouldn't put it past him. 

Reminds me of the whole microscope thing. Have been busy but so far SO hasn't been able to work it with his computer. Might have to buy a real microscope agggh. Maybe I can use open lab hours at college. Maybe that's a thing? It's probably a thing.


----------



## Fern81

J I'd call those positive! Aaarrrggghhh so excited. Can't wait for your next bunch of tests. So sorry about the dh drama. I wish I could just live with a lady friend & have that be my "marriage" (sans sex) because men are so hard to understand and live with! 

Gigs 1000 lb hehe 

So I'm taking my last bcp today. Then just waiting through 1 normal cycle. It's getting real!! I'm going to try to be as healthy as possible in preparation, at least I don't need to prep for 3 months like you have to do for ivf (egg quality & development is obviously not an issue since I already have 2 embies). Just need to optimize my iron stores, take folic acid etc, exercise a bit... month's going to fly by!

Eta: Pacific enjoy your play date! My neighbour's son is 4months older than my son and we have regular playdates. So much fun.


----------



## wookie130

J- There's no denying that test...you're pregnant, girl! :happydance: As far as the FRER, they are NOT making them like they used to, at all. The dye concentration is inconsistent, and I honestly didn't get really good dark lines on them this pregnancy until I was at least 17-20 dpo. I've never gotten an evap from the purple case tests, and if you're only 7 or 8 dpo, that line is CRAZY dark for being that early! :happydance: Praying that bean is nice and sticky! Make an appointment!!! ;) 

I'm sorry to hear about husband. It sounds like he's finally come unraveled. I'm also of the mindset that there are hidden blessings in everything, so I pray that it all plays out mostly drama-free.

Kit- Your 4D scan photos are beautiful! Look at her little face! :cloud9: It sort of looks like she's practicing smiling a bit! I hate disturbing dreams. Unfortunately, pregnancy begets some of the stupidest/disturbing/weird dreams I have ever had. Oh, and nothing wrong with packing a suitcase. That's probably what I'll do this time -suitcase for DH and I, and diaper bag with clothes and supply line feeder for baby, blankets for baby, carseat, and boppy nursing pillow. I won't bother bringing any cloth diapers up there, as they supply disposables, which are better when babies stools are tarry and icky the first couple of days anyway.

Oooh! I got my breastpump! I got a Spectra S2 unused (just open box) from ebay for a very reasonable price, and free shipping. I also got a really friggin' cute diaper bag, some newborn disposables (for night time), my Lactaid supply line with extra bags, some formula, a bunch of cotton fitted diapers, prefolds, some snap-side mitted shirts that go nicely over onesies, some burp rags, etc. I have almost enough money scraped together to order our travel system/carseat combo...we're getting a Chicco Bravado. The Empire color (it's green and grey) is currently $289.99 on Amazon right now, so I think I'll order it pretty soon. We just had a Graco travel system with my other kids, and we got rid of it after it expired...it had been pretty well used between the two older kids anyway. So, we're getting things together. We're all set on newborn sized clothing, and we're not bothering to purchase any 0-3 month or 3-6 month sizes until after the birth, and we find out what we're having. :)

Green- I don't know much about sleep training. But I would not have any regrets about snuggling and holding your boys through the sleep deprivation. They'll only let you do that so long. Even my almost 3 year-old is now resisting my cuddles and hugs. Ugh. It's depressing.

So. Potty training. It's a special form of hell, seriously. Oscar did have his first day in underwear yesterday, and we're now only diapering him for naps and overnight sleep. So, we're in that stage where you have to take him to the bathroom every 5 seconds while out in public, while praying to God Almighty he doesn't take a big shit or piss in his pants right in the middle of Target or something. LOL. He's getting it, and at home, we often just leave him naked from the waist down, and he's starting to dribble, and then panic, yelling, "I have to go POTTEEEEEE!!!!" and then he finishes the job in the potty chair. :rofl: It's poop we're having more trouble with. Oh, the joys.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- oh ya wasn't Js husband due for an appointment last month?!!! Hmmmm
Also as a fellow kaiser mom I wanted to let you know email FTW! I email the boys doctor everything! I literally just took a picture of a rash Michael is getting and emailed it to her so I'll get answers and not have to haul them in. 

MS- have fun! And good luck with the 5 kids lol I've wanted to go on vacation with the boys but I'm to scared lol 

J- it's past 8am here which means it's past 11am there... where are these tests?!!! I need to see!!!! Lol

Fern- good luck! My last pill is tomorrow! So we should be pretty close cycle wise but I don't think I'll start ttc for a few months. But that's me trusting DH to wrap up. Haha 

Wook- sorry about potty training but it sounds like he's getting it. Parenthood is really just endless miserable period followed by amazing periods that make you completely forget about the miserable parts somehow. At least this is what I've discovered so far lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and US ladies if you do grocery shopping st Walmart look into the grocery pick up thing. I actually hate grocery shopping at Walmart but it's that or spend a ton of money on a local shop so I go there. Anyway I decided to try the grocery pick up since I have the boys and omg! It's amazing and I will be doing it from now on. Not all Walmart do it (I had to drive to the next town 10 minutes away) but you order online and then when you get there you pull into a designated parking spot, call the number, and they bring the groceries out to you! So for me it's sooooo much easier than dragging the boys in while I push a stroller and drag a cart behind me.


----------



## shaescott

J I hope you're gone cuz you're busy celebrating! Show us those tests!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Seriously J tests tests tests lol

Greenie I loooove that kind of pick up. I pretty much in store pick up or Amazon locker whatever I can hehe. But I had that service once and it was lovely. Definitely win! I forgot when they added attachments but I sent so many looking at this line give me a beta hpt pics lol. And they have really gotten in the doctors about responding quickly. When it first came out, it took foooorrrrever. Now I get a response same business day.

I forgot what else. Sleepy sleepy brain


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs g, nice on the pick up! I think only one of our larger stores does it, but some of the smaller more expensive ones offer delivery! 
As for sleep training, do it when you are ready, all of you! I am not ready yet but hubby is. 2 nights ago it was getting to our bed time but hubby was still playing a computer game. I was getting fed up with him and a tired cranky baby. So hubby got up, took the baby and put him into his own bed. Within seconds he was out. Didn't even do the last diaper of the day. .. I was pissed. So we went to bed without L and as predicted at 11pm he was ready for a quick snack and now we had to fully wake up, get him, change the diaper, feed and hope he is still tired enough to fall asleep easy.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry ladies slept way late and then had dogs mom daughter and friend to deal with
Tests still:bfp::dance:
FINALLY managed to get the frer on cam
It's soooo frickin faint! !!darker than ystrdy tho but I think I'll wait a cpl days to use the last one. ..
First signal is about the same as ystrdy fmu wise. ..holding now for an smu since ystrdy smu was darker. ..
Line porn
 



Attached Files:







20170707_105427-1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 22









20170707_124939-1-1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 26









20170707_122515-1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHHHH J GRRRRLLLLL YOU PREGNANT!!! Holy crap I'm so excited! Fx please be a healthy sticky bean!


----------



## shaescott

Tbh the purple ones look lighter to me but I can see that FRER! It's probably just different lighting though for the purple cuz you say they're darker in person. Yay!


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- I hate first signal because I feel like lots of women get lines BUT I've never had a faulty frer (even though many have) and I do see in on them! Good luck!

Pl- did that just totally break your heart? I feel like if the boys had done that I would have cried like "they don't need me waaaaaa!" Lol 

Dobs- ya they're sooo much better now. I got a response in an hour.


----------



## shaescott

Top left clockwise it's original, tweaked with contrast etc, then obviously invert and greyscale. SO OBVIOUS :bfp: :dust: YAYYYY!


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely bfp! Congrats J!


----------



## FutureMrs

omg J, congrats mama!!!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats J! !! After all this time, yay yay yay! Hoping & praying for a sticky bean. I agree get an appt asap and baby asprin...!!


----------



## Flueky88

Huge congrats J!! :happydance: praying that bean keeps sticking :)


----------



## Fern81

Now I'm obsessively checking for your smu tests and progression of course :D

Oh yeah kitty I forgot to say those pics are lovely! She's so cute and smiling already :)


----------



## TexasRider

Hopping in the conversation to say congrats J. Looks like the only non knocked up lately peeps are me and Cp now. Hope it sticks for you!

Afm pretty sure I won't be getting Preggo anytime soon. Cleaning out my storage shop and selling or giving away all my baby crap. My high dollar britax car seat is already expired anyway. Ugh just fed up and have basically decided I'm not really ttc anymore


----------



## JLM73

Gahhhhh lost my whole post. ..
I'm on my phone since amazon is 2 days late on the charger cord for my dead laptop! 
OK so repost. ..
Thanks ladies! It's been a loooooooonnng
37 cycles in a row lol, but oh so glad I didn't let hubs bomb drop make me skip cycle 37
This kiddo would legit have been conceived like 4-5 days past being served divorce papers out of no where. ...maybe he did have some fertility thing to hide :shrug:
I'm hoping to have some really dark lines in a few days so I can stop by and surprise the donor. 
I need_ someone_ to do a reveal for lol:bunny:

Honestly I have no idea how the donor will respond as he is the epitome of laaaaiiiddd back lol
He will be happy but I'm hoping he's like WOWWWW! 
We tried 2-3 cycles before I met hubs. 
Now you KNOW I'm obsessively looking up due dates, and since I legit ONLY had 1 day of double donation goo, same day as the+opk
When my baby says due date would be April 5th,Aries baby! That would be a first for me. ...:blush:hopefully team blue given conception would have to have been same day as O for bfp now
Stick baby stick! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## wookie130

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOLD YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

(Now, STICK little bean STICK!!!!!!!!!!!!)

And J, do call the doc ASAP. As a fellow "advanced maternal age" or AMA mother, they're going to want to visit with you as soon as possible, and keep a close eye on everything. I wouldn't wait. Hit 'em up for some beta hcg pokes to see if things are rising accordingly, etc. And I agree with Fern on the baby aspirin. One a day can make a difference! And there's these excellent prenatals that are made for women over 35...they're made by Rainbow Light and they're called "Embrace"...they contain extra folic acid, and a few other goodies for women our age...they're pricey, but I think they're worth every penny.

Tex- I was actually just wondering about you! I hope you and T are doing well, along with your DH. I know you had a lot on your plate before. Are things going a bit better? I'm sorry ttc has been so tough. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Man 10 people on this thread busy busy today ;)

J yay. I agree, can't wait for you to go in and get some beta work done

Tex :hugs: I'm sorry and I second Wookie.


----------



## JLM73

I had to go back and add to my last post because it got cut off mid post so you may want to go back and read it sorry ladies thanks again I've been doing baby aspirin since o I'm going to have to give my doc's office a call as my old doc only took my insurance if you are pregnant so I might have to wait a couple days until the lines are nice and dark as I don't want them questioning anything and then saying that I'm not


----------



## JLM73

Woohoo :bunny: headed to get a beta HCG now they are $49 at the local cash lab place results will be back tomorrow and I can get a redraw on Monday they're closed on Sunday they also said that they like to see doubling within 72 hours not 48

Oh and to further add to how miraculous this is you guys not just cycle 37 but also the fact that I was in the hospital for extremely low potassium last week so low that it caused a heart arrhythmia and cause me to have a seizure!


----------



## shaescott

J where are the smu testsssss


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- no things really haven't calmed down. I accepted the job for the high school so I'm starting a new postion I've never taught at and oh the cate director who would have been my boss also retired so now I have no idea who will be my direct boss and I'm on a probation contract for a year since I switched campuses.

As for my husband he's still studying to get his insurance license but he got fed up with his boss and his same micromanaging shit and he quit last Friday. Now he's looking for work but since he can't pass a drug test (for the green plant) It kind of limits where he can go since it has to be a place that doesn't piss test or doesn't care if he fails. He's going to fail every test. Even if he stopped smoking today it would be 6 months before it could possibly be clear. But he's a total asshole without it so I'm really not keen on if he stops or not. He does it out in the workshop so it's not like he's around my kid when he does it. I'm sure that has hampered our ttc efforts thus far but it's basically non negotiable at this point. I personally don't think it's a huge deal even though it's technically illegal here and he's been a smoker since high school never been arrested etc. 

Anyway long winded but we will be ok for like a month bill wise and then shit is gonna hit the fan if he doesn't have a job but hopefully he will get one asap


----------



## TexasRider

Double post but he functions perfectly fine on it- not like a zombie or anything he's just a more laid back person


----------



## shaescott

Tex I say if he's a better person while smoking then he should keep smoking, I don't care if it's illegal lol. Sucks about the job though. I hope he figures that all out.


----------



## DobbyForever

The green plant being illegal is dumb. The only proven downside is that when teens smoke they have started to see negative impact on brain development? I forgot. I read the article so long ago. But basically does jack diddly as an adult so so you. I agree, if gems more pleasant and it helps him then more power to him. That does suck about it limiting his job options though. Hopefully he finds something soon

:hugs: totally didn't know you get knocked back to prob if you switch sites?! What nonsense is that?! But you rock so try not to stress. You've got it. :)


----------



## TexasRider

Shae- I'm the same way. Like I don't give a crap that it's illegal I just don't want him being an asshole to me or my kid. 

However in my opinion he really isn't "looking hard" for a job. He had an interview yesterday at the chevy dealership but he turned it down cause he can't pass the random drug test and they wanted him to do extra training to get caught up on working on newer vehicles. Then he went "looking" today and went to one damn place. Napa auto parts to get oil change stuff for my car and asked if they needed help. Yes they need a counter person but he didn't fill the application out right there he took it with him. And I bet it's a little bit above minimum wage job which means it's gonna be crazy tight money wise. And that's the only freakin place he went today. He's like oh it's just temporary anyway till I get my license for insurance sales. I highly freaking doubt he's gonna work hard at that shit to sell it. I'm just pissed cause I feel like he's being lazy and doesn't really want to get a job just to quit in 6-8 weeks to do insurance but I feel like he won't do welll with insurance cause from what I'm seeing he's not self motivated


----------



## DobbyForever

=\ do they ever actually drug test? I've never been tested at work or known anybody who has, and I have some friends who are CLEARLY on drugs lol

Sorry he's not moving hard on the job search. That's really aggravating. Would they have paid for the training? Because then even if he was doing it temp that could be good for his resume if he ever decided to go back to cars. On the bright side, an offer means people are willing to hire him based on his qualifications so it's just on him to find the right fit


----------



## TexasRider

honestly it just depends on the place. The chevy house told him it was done randomly every 3-4 months but everyone had to take it when it came time for one. He's never had a drug test at any of the other places he's worked. But he couldn't go to some places cause they test before hiring. I know he will find something it's just stressful for me cause he doesn't seem to grasp the severity of not paying our bills lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah :hugs: hopefully he realizes that bill's don't pay themselves and gets on it soon :(. I always get annoyed at rent time because SO is so lax about it and I'm like dude my mortgage, auto, cable, hoa bill's are on a pre-set withdrawal date so effing pay me *insert eye roll* I have to bug him every month (he's supposed to pay by the fifth but usually around 7-9 I'm like turd I NEED your rent) never had anything bounce and not trying to start now


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs g, I was so happy when Logan woke around 11pm, smacked hubby in the back (his fault, he could get the baby, right?) And he didn't even react. Apparently I mouthed him off as I left the room which he heard and got up for. I was upset and even smacked his hand away from the diaper change. Oops, apparently I am not easy to deal with when tired .. :haha:

J, Fingers crossed it's a sticky one!!

We met up with the neighbor and went for a walk. 5k!! We called each other up just as they both went down for naps :haha: but the kids were all in good moods which allowed for some really good mommy talk :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww pl that sounds awesome! 5k?! Nice!

And lol I'm a grouch when tired so I hear you lol


----------



## gigglebox

PL had you met or talked to her before?

J wtf a seizure?! Hope you're well recovered from that!

Afm...
LISTEN TO THIS SHIT. So you know how i thought i started my period the other week? Well it only lasted a day or two so not a true period. Well today i an FOR SURE ovulating out the left side. So i bring it up to hibs (because I'm keeling over in pain) and the. I say "good thing i made you pull out the other night" and he remarks that he sisn't do it entirely! I thought he was joking but no! And now i'm struggling to remember if that was 3 or 4 nights ago. So i may be in an accidental tww :facepalm: not amused right now. But i'm glad i used up my last test to know 1-if the worst case scenario happens I won't be questioning leftover hcg from the pregnancy and 2-i won't be tempted to pee on tests early.

Blahshhdhdfgghh


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg yes j that's terrifying glad you are ok

Gigs omg well what will be will be? :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:shock:
Gah! Well. ..at least that puts you firmly in the PINK window (ducks and runs)

Yeah the seizure thing is totally crazy they told me about it way after the fact and I was looking at them all like they were crazy the way I recall it is my vision started getting very blurry and it was hard to read things on my phone I thought my eyes were just tired when they took me up to the room they said it was within 10 minutes that I had the seizure while they were talking to me I do remember it being hard to concentrate when the nurse was explaining things to me that they were planning to do but then I had this terrifying feeling that I was literally dying and that I was screaming no no no the nurse said that did not happen and that I simply started saying things that didn't make sense and then I do remember when he was asking me if I knew my last name in my birthday at cetera and I totally had a blank like they had been deleted from my blank brain and was looking at him like I didn't know what to say
I know that's normal to be confused after a seizure from all the patients that I treated and I'm not sure how much longer passed but everything was fine afterward but that is highly freaky scary to think that you have something so major happen that you don't even know happened to you but on the low potassium side they said it literally was so low that I could have had a heart attack what I did have was not being able to walk more than 20 ft without my heart rate going from 120 to about 160 and I would begin feeling shaky off balance and literally like I was going to pass out and sweat would be running down my face in my arms very very freaky stuff!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes!!! :(. That's so scary. Remind me again did you did the beta today? My brain isn't functioning


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles* yup beta was done around 5 p.m. today it's already resulted has it the lab locally did the test this afternoon however I can't get the results till tomorrow morning they will be emailed to me she said she will send them first thing when she gets in which will be about 9 a.m. eastern standard time
I can't wait I feel like a kid before Christmas:xmas10::xmas16:

Also I did a SMU test but there was no point in posting it because I hadn't held very long and I wasn't thinking about it and drink a bunch of fluid first so the line is there but it's lighter than the fmu one


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo excited to hear your beta results in the am! Are you taking any more wallies?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs my job did drug testing on hiring. And I know it's legit and not just to scare of druggies cuz SO used to work where I work now and they called him about his adderall after he took the drug test saying he needed a doctor's note for it. He has ADHD, he's not using it wrong lol. Also we were told at orientation at college that they would do drug testing on at the start and periodically afterwards during clinicals, and this one girl whispers "Shit, I smoke so much weed".

J that seizure thing is scary. Excited for betas!


----------



## gigglebox

Also excited for betas!!!
I have nothing else to say!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have no words just lots of !!!!!!!!! Lol are you slightly excited though? Like maybe JUST in case.... 

ALL of my jobs have drug tested except 2. 1 was a summer job at a baseball field. And the other was at a college which I realized after that like everyone smoked weed. Like everyone. So that's probably why they didn't. SO gets drug tested alllll the time. He's a mechanic for huge construction equipment so it's pretty important not to be on drugs. Every time there's an accident (even if it's no ones fault and nothing really happens) everyone gets tested. 

J-!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for your results. I need an update AT 9am Easter time. We're in west coast and wake up at 6 so I need a test resuras I'm feeding the boys.


----------



## JLM73

Lol TRUST me as soon as my email pings I am copy pasting here! !
I've been in Walmart for the last 2 hours trying to get all the little odds and ends that I need for the house crazy how quickly the total adds up $160 later...:shock:
I'm going to take another Wally when I get home although I have had some boba juice with my daughter and her friend and a little bit of lemonade so I'm not sure if the pee will be concentrated enough we'll have to see worst case I'll do another with fmu just grabbed another five Wally's while I was at Walmart:haha:


----------



## JLM73

Just for giggles I took a blue dye this morning. ..I think they are 50miu??
Line barely there, but there is also a pic of the smu (top) and the bottom is tonight's wally but pee was Def weaker due to all the drinks:roll:
Arrrgghhhh! ! It's killing me to know my beta was resulted hourrrrrs ago and I can't get them till the lady goes in at 9am!!
I hope she makes my email#1 priority like she said. ..
 



Attached Files:







20170708_001058-1.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 9









20170708_001119-1.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 7









20170707_235857-1.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Re drug tests must be a Bay Area thing (green wanna weigh in?) because it's pretty much assumed everyone is smoking weed :rofl: probably why we're so creative because ppl you had to be high to invent some of this stuff

lol at that girl though haha and yeah that's annoying with the doctor's note but I guess. I feel like that has to violate some sort of confidentiality protection but maybe not idk I'm tired.

Walmart is the devil for tests lol they're so cheap and the frers almost always have a coupon on them lo

I do still see all those lines. That would drive me nuts as well lol. One perk of kaiser is the 24/7 nurses can tell you the result just not interpret. I always laugh and tell them I can diagnose myself just give me the results haha


----------



## pacificlove

J, that is such a health scare, glad to hear you came out ok! How's your little dogs doing?

Gigs, fx for your desired outcome!

Cant remember who asked: yes, I have met the neighbor a few times times now. She has quite often gone to family story time at the library which I like to attend with Logan too.

Drug testing: my job in the oil field required it too. Drug and alcohol actually. Sometimes they'd pull a random guy just for fun, after incidents, close calls, and obviously for any new hires it was a prerequisite before they were signed on. 

I feel like I keep missing people..
Sorry if I do, total baby brain these days.


----------



## JLM73

*Pacific* yea, still can't believe I had one !
They said it was more like I looked glazed over then just fell over, minimal if any shaking tho, but they class it as a seizure - eyes stayed open just twitched etc
so so weird to hear
I treated myself to acrylics the other day for the 1st time in 15+ years and got them uber long like i used to in the 90s :haha:
O M G ....sooooo hard to type!!!! Will def have them cut down next visit lol.
Trying to upload the vid story of the donor/bfp alllllll day now grrrr it is giving me hell, trying a diff way now but will have to piece it together....sigh...


----------



## DobbyForever

Booo I saw your makeover vid though I was like yelling don't pull the tape off :rofl:

Pl oh man I'd die. I mean I don't drink during work hours (though I have called out once cuz I woke up still drunk from the night before/ morning lol). My friend would not take no and she is very annoying/persistent. Part of why I learned to just say no


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it's basically either you get a note saying you've been prescribed the medication aka not taking it illegally, or they assume you're taking it illegally. They don't care what you take it, just that its prescribed. SO didn't care, he got the doctor's note. I had to get a doctors note when I had tonsillitis cuz I missed 3 days of work in a row. I was contagious and my tonsils were the size of golf balls. They didn't care what exactly I had, just that my doctor agreed I shouldn't go to work. Basically they just want proof you ain't f*cking around and stuff....

Although when I was in high school I would get doctors notes for missing school when I wasn't really sick. Perks of Doctor mom. She can write doctors notes. She had my NP sign off of course but she just didn't want me to lose credits for absences. She never did it when I was just taking a personal day, only when I said I didn't feel well. 

Gigs I forgot to comment on your accidental TWW. Wasn't that what started this thread? A failed pullout? Either way I hope things turn out okay. I know you can handle anything life throws at you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo got it. It's not like this kid takes this drug at this amount to treat for __. Cuz I would not be ok with my job knowing any diagnosed conditions that don't affect my job.

Yeah we just call in and leave a voicemail lol so who is to really check anything? Lol. As for work, I think I needed a note once otherwise I just ask for one to have anyway as an in case my job asks. But now they just write them! You just have to say you don't feel well enough to do your job! No fever necessary! Say whaaaat lol

Shae I think that pullout was pullout successfully but then BD immediately after with another successful pullout? I took this one to mean he didn't pull out in time? But I like to just make stuff up


----------



## kittykat7210

The only time I needed a doctors note for work was when I was miscarrying, as for school, I never turned up in the morning, I went to school at lunchtime everyday, but I turned up everyday so my attendance on paper was great :rofl: I have no idea how I got the great exam results that I got! I guess school is rubbish :haha: I was drunk in one of my German language exams and got 100% in that exam :rofl: 

Gigs that's a scary/exciting prospect!! How are you feeling about the possibility? 

By the way J you are most definitely prego!! I'm so happy for you, you've been trying for so long it's crazy!!


----------



## gigglebox

You got it right dobs...I remember this time too him pulling out and I remember it feeling slick down there but he asked where he could finish so I assumed he hadn't done so yet. Guess he started and stopped? A little then and the rest later? Idk.

Green I am ever so slightly excited, but then the logic hits me and i am just worried. We are just starting to climb out of debt. Another baby would mean hitting our out of pocket max again next year (this year it was 6500, if this health care mess doesn't improve we'll be hit hard again). Plus we would need a new car because hubs and i both have compact cars. It's been really nice not being pregnant anymore and I'm just starting to work at getting my old body back--I'd hate to be pregnant again so soon.

But logically i know the odds are not in pregnancy's favor...that said i for pregnant from sex 3-4 days before O with the m/c...but that was a full on "deposit"...

No, me? Overthinking and obsessing? Never.


----------



## gigglebox

Btw, just to bitch for a moment...that was legit one of the worst, if not THE worst ovulations in my life. I could not get comfy as the pain was so intense, then out of nowhere as I'm laying under my down blanket, i start shivering. I legit thought for a little bit that i had a ruptured cyst or a torsion...but decided to see if i could sleep it off. It's 3:30am now, still a little sore but muuuuuuuuuch better! Glad it's over.

Oh an to whoever asked...Lev is good for the most part. We're trying to figure out formula as either the give him the shits or block him up :roll: also we are trying to avoid "corn syrup solids" which is like first ingredient in most formulas, and all "sensitive " ones :/ he sleeps from about 10:30-2ish (give or take a half hour), then up for an hour, then back to dleep until 5 something, up for 1-2 hours, then back to sleep for another 2. So not what i'd call sttn...but hopefully soon! If he could just do 10pm-6am with one wake up I'd be happy!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I'll say a prayer for you that you're not pregnant again so soon. That would freak me out too, seriously. As far as formula goes, look into Similac's Pure Bliss, or Baby's Only (which is organic). Pure Bliss is grass-fed, and Baby's Only is marketed as a toddler formula, although the FDA has stated it is also safe for 0-12 months as well. Much better ingredients in both of those, and lots of folks have said they're far easier on baby's gut...could be worth looking into!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* the tat guy said I could take it off once home so that woulda been like an hour...He did it more for protocol and the fact that walking around the touristy streets of Ybor City there would be dust dirt etc.
It's not a bandage per se that would have stayed on for days and days. It needs to breath to heal :thumbup:

Gahhhh went to bed at almost 4 and back up by 7 !! I an't sleep !.
Waiting to test tho since I peed at 2am...
I'm telling myself I likely won't get the beta till 10am since they open at 9am and I'm sure she likely has things to set up, ship, clean etc before sitting down at her computer:roll:

*Gigs* I am slightly giddy that _IF_ anything developed from the half slip up, you are def in :pink: land!
Sorry to hear Lev has formula troubles...not sure the main ingred, but all m kids went straight from boob to Carnation Good Start- no poop troubles ever, and they slept great. Lev sounds to be close to sttn.

*Tex* forgot to say congrats on the HS job! Sorry to hear you are selling your baby things!:(
Is it just you are frustrated, or due to hubs job situation?

Oh and I am SOoooo peeved!:growlmad:
As if I don't have enuff to do with a bullmastiff and 5 chis, huubs flat out refuses to take back Penny- the long legged one tht we only got cuz he begged at the breeders cuz she was "pretty"
She is not a dog I can use in my breeding prog and I said that while wee were there but he HAD to have her so I caved....She frankly is a pain in the assss!
She isn't bonded to me or the other chis, and was deffo bonded to hubs, soo seeing he dumped his 14 yr old boxer and 6 yr old jack at the pound, there is NO reason living solo AND being off for the summer that he can't handle her.
I talked to him ystrdy about taking her back and he refused. I'm pissed! Cuz right after he refused claiming hs housing future is unsure- I already offered to pay for any apartment pet fees....he THEN asks to buy a 4 ft long aquarium from me I have been saving in the garage for DS to have a tank in his room with little fish or perhaps a cpl small turtles, because HE BOUGHT A SNAKE!?!
OK....nowwwww I know wtf his deal is-mid life - I wanna be single again freak out
He is truly doing allllll the things that he couldn't while we were together.
He went out and bought another sporty car- with a payment rather than paid off like we were planning, he bought the rare colored snake he kept taking me to the store to see- which we were putting off until we found another house, and when I stopped in the other day to TRY and talk some sense into him about staying married, he had super expensive liquor all over the place! He always bought cheap crap before, and never more than say 1 bottle of cheap bourbon.
He's also back to hanging out at his fave pub every Fri/Sat...
So basically he just wanted his single dude man cave life back- no wife, no kids, no MIL drama, no traveling, no moving, and all his money to spend how he pleases on frivolous things on a whim like this huge wolf tat that was quoted at like $400, and expensive vape oils with a new $200 vape mod....
Grrrr soo sooo glad I went with donor and have this BFP to focus on, what an ass...where's the donkey emoji?/)


----------



## JLM73

OK I am TOTALLY confused- my hcg beta result came back <1?!?!
how the hell do i have lines then??

I'm wondering if they F'd up my sample??
I saw her put the blood in the spinner machine- are they supposed to?

Also she drew a red top tube, online I am reading Bhcg instructions for labs to use green top or gold top??? so confused!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh god but J those lines are so clear!! That's literally impossible!! How are your lines at the moment? Are they any darker?? I'm confused right with you J


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I havent checked in, in ages, and just saw Js BFP , have come back for the update on your bloods and I'm so confused too?! I don't understand that there are obvious PINK lines on ur tests? .. I really hate to say this but is it true HCG leaves your blood first then wee so maybe it didn't stick and ur test might take a few days to catch up? I really hope I'm wrong and they've made a mistake or something, I'm so sorry J I was ecstatic to see your bfp :hugs: 

Everyone else -

Just poking my head in to say hello! 
Dobs your getting so close! Can't believe ur 2.5cm dilated already! Do they check this as standard at your last few midwife appointments? We don't do this in U.K. Unless ur contracting / waters broke etc x

Geeen - sorry if I missed any posts but could I possibly ask for a twinny pic? The last time I checked in your boys were dinky! How are they coming along? And how you adjusting? I'd love twins! X

Here's a little Ella pic - she's now 8.5 months ! Still BFing , and just got my first AF 2 days ago since having her :-( annoying, with my middle girl AF didn't rear her ugly head until 18 months pp x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6249.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Keepsmiling91

More Ella spam with her bf (/cousin but that's fine right?) lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6331.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6330.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

Here's this mornings wally. ..Line may be a bit lighter. ..mehh. .. but still not seeing a level of <1 since you have to have hcg to make the lines...
 



Attached Files:







20170708_094948-1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 22









20170708_095005-1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 19


----------



## TexasRider

J- I'm just frustrated with the ttc process and not being able to get DH to get tested so we can move on. But even if we finish all testing here in town I can't really afford at this point to go to Dallas for infertility treatments. Add on top of that a sometimes trying ASD child and it's enough to make me want to throw in the towel. At least for a year or so till things recover like job situations and whatnot. I'm only 34. I still have time to do treatments and if worse comes to absolute worse and we can't use my eggs I'm totally ok with using donor eggs and his sperm. That doesn't bother me a bit. But we are a Long ways from that right now. I just don't see the need in keeping all the baby stuff when the car seat is going to expire soon and it's taking up lots of room. I will just buy another when and if we need it.

Saw your results just now. I just don't get it???? I can see the lines on your tests so I'm unsure why your beta came back less than 1. Strange and that super sucks


----------



## DobbyForever

Not quite awake so sorry for my limited response

J that's crazy. You had so many lines on so many tests. I don't know how the draw works as I typically look away and peace the eff out so no idea. Did you email her back? What did last night/this morning tests look? ETA: sorry just saw them yeah I still see a line. Maybe get a sensitive digi like a frer gold or cb weeks?

Keep Ella is gorgeous and getting so big! They're both so smartly dressed <3. Yes, cousin is frowned upon :p my mom got a text from a mutual mother-daughter friendship (the mom was my mom's master teacher and now grade level teammate and the daughter was my btsa coach, total coincidence). She just had her kiddo yesterday, and her mom texted my mom a picture and said tell me that my son's future wife is born :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Keeps- Ella is beautiful! What a sweetheart!

J- WTF? Those first lines were so dark...and unfortunately, I do think they look significantly lighter now. And the blood test doesn't bode well...I'm sorry. I'm thinking this was another chemical, most likely. :(

Texas- Sorry to hear things are still in upheaval. I will agree that it's probably the green stuff that's mucking up the ttc process for you guys...I also hope that doesn't inhibit his ability to get hired someplace soon. No one can blame you for holding out on another baby right now. I think in your shoes, I would do the same. :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Replying disjointedly while I catch up...

Green - Re: goopy CM... I'm not on BCP and am still BFing (but did get my period like six weeks ago but nothing again since?), and yesterday I had a massive glob of clear/whiteish goop come out of me, like a full-on slow dangle into the toilet. No idea what that means.


----------



## JLM73

Another chemical would be just my luck at this point but it still throws me off about seeing lines even up to today....
I figure you can get a positive HCG in blood before urine meaning HCG is in the blood before the urine so perhaps when it's leaving HCG is out of the blood before it's out of the urine totally which would make sense ...now my obsessive overthinking brain says since I was technically getting lines as early as 7 DPO by my chart it seems to me you would have to have more than one to crank enough HCG for that ,so perhaps it's a chemical on one??? And reaching way out there maybe there's still one more Bean in there because technically by my chart I would only be 8 to 9 DPO today and 9 is pushing it because that would be counting the same day I ovulated:shrug:
So now I'm just going to focus on the fact that I should be 8dpo today and continue testing twice a day for the next several days and if lines start to darken again then I will spend the $49 for another beta on Monday

if the lines continue to stay faint or totally disappear I'm not going to bother spending the money:cry:
And to make my day even more glorious ,I get to be graced by the face of my soon-to-be-ex-husband because he insists on bringing the dogs gigantic doggy bed pillow over from his house, instead of just meeting halfway he's going to drive 45 miles one way:roll:


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo tell him to leave it on the doorstep and go away :rofl: I'm such a b*


----------



## shaescott

J I'm so sorry... you had such great lines, I don't understand... but even if it was a chemical it seems like there would be a little residual hcg for the beta to pick up, even if it was like 2 or something. I'm wondering if it's under 5 they just say it's <1. I do have to say the lines are lighter this morning :(


----------



## Jezika

J - that's so damn confusing. Even despite the lighter lines, surely if you're still seeing a line there must be more than 1?! Did you ask them if there's any chance it could be wrong? Weren't you going for a redraw anyway, or is that more money? I guess you can also just keep an eye on the lines over the next few days. If it's a CP, I'm sorry :( Perhaps the silver lining is that you know conception is possible with this donor, so hopefully it's just a matter of time. And wtf re: seizure?! So scary! I hope your potassium levels are sorted now?

Gigs - oh man, is be petrified about a non-pullout! I honestly wouldn't know what to do if I got preg now. I'm definitely not ready for another for several more years! Are you going to test?

Tex - sorry about DH's job situation. I had thought it was looking up when the previous incident was just a misunderstanding, but it sounds like his boss really is an ass. I hope he finds something soon, even if it is temporary. I didn't know this drug testing thing is such a big thing. I thought maybe just for his area of work, but it sounds like they do it for all sorts of jobs? I've never heard of it here or in the UK. A LOT of people smoke weed in Canada, though. I vaped a fair bit recreationally before pregnancy too. I do sometimes miss it. Would suck to not be able to get jobs because of it. IMO it's much less harmful than alcohol, as long as the user's brain has fully developed, like Dobs said. Anyway... I also have faith that things will look different on the TTC front in a few years. So much can change, and as you say you're only 34. For Toronto, that's considered young even for a first child :lol: But I'm so sorry for the rough journey thus far :hugs:

Whoever was talking about "da" as the first syllable babies say, that's exactly right. I'm almost certain Tilly has no idea what it means, but she's damn cute saying it. Dobs, good luck teaching "mama" first, for that reason. Boooo.

Green re: clapping and saying dada, those are really her only claims to fame (plus gestationally she's a fair bit older than your guys). I don't think she's even close to crawling yet, whereas some of her peers are definitely doing it. She does stand up while grabbing something though, ans I do see her third tooth coming through, at the top (will she look like a chipmunk?).

Kitty - forgot to say those are super cute 4D pics! She's smiling!

Wooks - sounds like you are one prepared mama! And I can't wait for potty training later on down the line (sarcasm). Someone told me about elimination training or whatever it's called recently. Apparently you make poo grunts to young babies when they are pooing so they associate the sound with poo and then do it when they're held over the toilet? Sounds like something I'm way too lazy to do...

Keeps - Ella is so, so sweet. You know, I think I'd quite like to have three girls.

Hmm I forgot everything else.


----------



## gigglebox

J, wtf? This is really out there but maybe the apple juice theory? Have you been deinking aj?

So hubs said he was f'ing with me...I'm not sure I believe him. He does like to fuck with me though.Guess we'll see. And no, I won't be testing. My body is still sonscrewy I can't even symptom spot anyway. I'll just worry about it in two weeks if my period is MIA. At least ovulation was unmistakable so i can be prepared for af's grand return.


----------



## wookie130

It's funny, because both of my kids had the same first word, and it was "hot." They both held their little hand over a piece of food on their highchair tray, and whisper "hooootttttt!!!!" We found it so crazy, because they both did this! :rofl: Oscar's second word (when he was about 10 months old) was "purp" (for purple). I don't think either said "mama" or "dada" until later, and it wasn't in a babbling context, it was meaningful...they both said other stuff before that, though. Goes to show you that every kid follows a different timeline of development. Hannah was a bit slower to make complete sentences, but Oscar was making 3 and 4-word phrase by a year old. They both will now talk your leg off if you let them. :)

We are making progress on the potty front with Oscar. No accidents in the undies in two days, and he finally went poop in the big toilet last night. This has been our biggest struggle...the BM stuff. He basically waits until naptime or bedtime, when he's wearing his diaper, and then poops...but he'll pinch it off until that diaper goes on. He's not ready to sleep without some type of protective barrier. So, last night was a rather large breakthrough. 

Yeah...elimination communication. I'm really not a fan of it, particularly as a special education teacher. It defies a lot of the rules for natural childhood development, and it just pushes babies to do something they're really not physically or mentally ready to do. Physiologically, it breaks a lot of rules too about bladder and sphincter development, and good grief, the WORK parents have to put into it (which also proves the child isn't ready) is crazy!!! Potty training shouldn't be too stressful, and it's a natural process of basically just following your DEVELOPED child's cues...if you have to do too much as a parent, or if there's a ton of work involved, the child probably isn't ready. I'm a big fan of the mindset that a child will do it when he/she is ready, and if a ton of emphasis is placed on it, that only prolongs the process, and creates a lot of stress. Oscar's READY, but he's a child that also need encouragement, because he sort of has a bit of a natural lazy streak, unfortunately. Overall, he's been doing great, and catching on beautifully. We've had some accidents here and there, but that's par for the course. I think by the time he goes back to daycare in a few weeks, we'll have it down pat, and most definitely by the time baby arrives!


----------



## DobbyForever

Make your poo grunts :rofl: makes sense but lol it was funny to read hehe poo grunts

Gigs lol omg I'd play hit him. That is not funny haha

Potty training >>. I hated potty training in the sims so I'm sure I'll hate it in real life :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Really interesting to read everyone's potty training thoughts, I'm not sure how I'm going to approach it really!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Potty training here - wait til the kid tells you they don't want a nappy any more. Put them in pants. See what happens. If there's too many accidents, back in nappies they go. Ain't none of the big ones wearing nappies now, night or day, so the approach works :rofl: It took Joe six years to not have one at night but his competitive side finally won and him and Ella both got night dry a few months back.

Sorry to hear beta results J :( I have had many very convincing lines but not usually on so many tests. 

She's beautiful Keeps. I want another baby girl. Or two. With my luck though I'll end up with more boys :haha:

Forgot the rest. Long day. Holiday house is lovely, view is stunning, but back garden is at a 90 degree angle if not steeper, so I'll have a heart attack before the holiday is up with the kids running on the edge of it! And apparently two cars, one of which is a seven seater, and a trailer, is not enough space to bring four adults, four children and a baby plus luggage. Stuff had to be left at home. Kids are having a ball.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I just googled the apple juice thing and whoaaa now I gotta see if I have any apple juice in the house, that's crazy!

Potty training: my mom waited until my sister and I were 3. She said it was cuz the muscles weren't developed properly until then. But you do you, I say if your child shows readiness in their behavior, go for it. I remember my sister had this little potty called the royal potty and when she peed or poo'd in it it would make a royal trumpeting sound to congratulate her lol. She liked it. I definitely poured water in to test it as a kid (obviously it worked). I didn't have one of those, all I remember is the everyone poops book. All other memories are from my sister potty training.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and remember how I mentioned I had a mouse in my closet? Well I had a dream last night that I caught it. Idk if it's even in my room anymore. I haven't heard it since. Hopefully if it's still in my house it's either alive or in a cat's stomach. But tbh my cats prefer to torture and dismember mice rather than eat them. They've done it to babies and it made me sooo sad.


----------



## shaescott

Crap sorry triple post lol forgot to mention:

Keeps! Ella is gorgeous! Lucky mama! (Although I think most babies at that age are adorable, some newborns take a few weeks to not look like aliens, but after a few months it's hard to find an ugly baby, they're just all so cute! I can't remember what Ella looked like as a newborn but I bet she was cute then too, this thread has had some super cute newborns!)


----------



## DobbyForever

I've tried the aj thing and never got a line but that's just my experience and I did it like once out of boredom

House cats usually don't eat mice. It's an instinct/entertainment thing. I read that they are training us to hunt by bringing us gifts, but I don't buy that. I do think my cat thought she was bringing me something I'd enjoy. Waking up to a bug in your face or a bird flying into your head st 3am not... the worst was I woke up and the bug was in my face!!! I knocked it on the ground and tossed a book on it and eggs spewed out in all directions. Vomit city

Actually no the worst was going on vk and she pit a bird in my box spring and it died. For days I kept telling my mom my room smelled like death but we cleaned and cleaned and looked everywhere. Well one day I noticed her go under my bed and crawl up in the hole she clawed into my boxspring so we flipped it and carried it outside... two week out dead bird carcass and who knows how many maggots. My parents blamed me (still don't get why) so they made me shovel out and pick out all of the maggots on my own

Dunno when my mom potty trained us all just that she brags all her kids potty trained young and easy. For a young mom who didn't know what she was doing, she did a fine job. We all hit our milestones early and as adults are doing pretty well for ourselves, my brother's mental illnesses aside.


----------



## Michellebelle

Will read everything and catch up in a bit... but J, wanted to say I am so bummed to hear your beta results. I thought this was it for you! I know you mentioned you were in the hospital recently... are there any drugs they gave you that could cause a false positive? I saw on webmd some tranquilizers, anti-convulsants, etc can cause false positives on pregnancy tests.


----------



## JLM73

No drugs that cause false +hpts given to me- just lots and lots of iV Norma saline for hydration and potassium- tho THAT can F with alot ....so wondering now if that may have aused the loss :(

I stilllll thnk the beta should be at least 2 like *Shae* said ... maybe they don't give readings for 5 and under :shrug: since some ladies have 5 naturally??

Went out and spplurged on a 40" smart t for my room so I an properly Netflix and mope solo lol

So soon to be ex hubs comes in his newer car- he's ubering now...and brings a BUNCH of my stuff left there after he swore there was nothing :growlmad:
Glad to have it back...but I made sure to change out of my lazy T and jeans into my new leggings and LOVE tank top :haha:
If nothing elseI looked all fit and know DAT AZZzzz was looking very nice in the leggings :rofl:
I had the bright fuschia hair all styled up ( he is a comic book junkie and LOVES crazy hair on me) and I def had the makeup done up- even lipstick LOL
I played cool as hell , and really didn't need to play, cuz his immature behavior of late is mega turn off so I really felt NADA while he was here trying to visit with the dogs and make small chat.
I also left all my hpts right where I had them - on my bedroom work table, and he def saw the new TV - moving on!![-(


----------



## Cppeace

J I am so sorry to hear about the possible loss. 
That is crazy that your hcg is not coming back at 5+ as those test don't pick up until 20+ :/
:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

And your temp is still nice and high =\


----------



## JLM73

yea, my temp is where it was when preg with DS :(
all I can hope is the lines come back,tonight's line is sooooo faint I can't see it, just a diff in texture where test line should be with a hue of off white _possssssibly_ a hint of pink :cry:

Alsoo, finally got up the nerve to watch Blackfish....didn't make me bawl like epected, but so so so very sad....you could just see all the factors stacking up to lead to all those attacks :(


----------



## JLM73

Forgot to add earlier NO apple juice at all besides 2. 8oz containers while in the hospital. ..

Tonight's test same as fmu, but still lighter than ystrdy. ...I'm just glad there is still_ some _ sort of line still
 



Attached Files:







20170708_224424-1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 15









20170708_224458-1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaescott

J hmmm yeah that apple juice should be out of your system by now. Besides, I read that someone tried drinking a huge jug of apple juice, equally spread out drank all of it in 2 days, and bfn. 

I can't find apple juice in my house to try it with. Sigh. The only line I've ever seen in person was on my own test for a split second as it passed over the test line, it was a dark pink line and I set the test down immediately and sat there in shock and looked back and the line was gone. I think I might've posted on here about that a long time ago but I don't remember anymore. It was a FRER too... I was really confused. Found out from internet research that I was not pregnant, the test just does that sometimes and that's why you're supposed to wait the 5 minutes before looking. I was pissed off, cuz I had a mini heart attack.


----------



## shaescott

Kinda curious to know if OPKs would work with having an IUD. I think it would be cool to have it all figured out before I actually TTC so I don't waste any time fumbling and messing things up. Only thing is, with the IUD I would need a LOT of OPKs cuz like this past cycle, I have some crazy long cycles. This one broke the record. 58 days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae is there a lot of variation though? Wondfo ftw bulk packs on Amazon

J yeah it's still there. Very confuzzling


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yes unfortunately there is a lot of variation. The cycle before the last one which was 58 days was only 33-34 days. I had 3 cycles in a row that were 33-34 days. As soon as I think it's establishing a pattern, it throws me a crazy long one. It's happened before where I had 3 in a row of within 1-2 days in length cycles and then I had a super long one. I never know what to expect for length, unfortunately. But lucky for me, no matter how long my cycle is, my periods are always light as f*ck and I'm never pregnant. Like even after this 58 day cycle my period was basically tan CM. I've had heavier after a 33 day lol (with like one blood clot and some dark brown CM lol, still light). Aka my cycle length does not affect AF heaviness, they are always super light, enough to notice but nothing more. I know if I wipe and get straight up bright red blood that it's NOT coming from my vagina. I had that happen on CD 23 I think this past cycle. It was a UTI. I was straight up peeing blood. I get a lot of UTIs. They're my own fault though. I've been a lot better about peeing right after sex the past few weeks so hopefully that helps me out. Anyway, at first I was surprised and checked my CD and when I saw it was 23 I knew it couldn't be AF, although I should've known even before then based on the bright red thing. I guess I kinda thought hey variation happens. Now I know lol. If there's bright red blood, chances are, it's coming from my urethra. I mayyyy have peed blood from two separate UTIs over the course of like 2-3 months. Whoops. Like I said, I'm working on prevention

Anyway, thanks for the wondfo recommendation. .


----------



## gigglebox

J i'm still really confused. Maybe time to research the batch number and see if anyone else has had false positives? If nothing else i'd call their hotline and complain/report it.

Shar i had the "disappearing positive" on an answer brand once at a time I wasn't ready for another kid. Nearly gave me a heart attack, and DID make me cry lol -- I was REALLY not ready for #2! I remember saying out loud through sobs "well this is really fucking convenient!" Through sobs :haha: hilarious now looking back with #2 in my lap. But we were in a rental at the time that i haaaaaaated, no room for a baby, and we were actively looking for a house so I didn't want to be stuck in the rental or moving while pregnant. I was pissed off but relieved when the line vanished.

In retrospect i don't remember why i tested anyway...maybe my period was late! Idk.


----------



## Flueky88

J I do recall heating that it takes much longer to filter out of urine than blood. I'm unfortunately thinking chemical but I think you have a good chance with this donor. I pray I'm wrong about chemical though. Wow soon to be ex hubs has really flipped a switch. At least you won't share with his irresponsible spending, etc. 

Shae yeah definitely pee after sex. It helps knock any bacteria that may have gotten to start of urinary tract. Some women aren't as prone to UTI from that but I am. I waited a little bit while ttc but not very long, 5 minutes or so.

So my dad made it and is just loving spending time with Victoria. I knew he would. She seems fond of him too. Anyways, just wanted to make a quick appearance.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks aw yay I'm glad they're getting along, grandparents with the babies are so precious :) oh and yeah I know re: UTIs. I just hate getting up after sex. 

Gigs ooo I remember that story! So I've definitely mentioned my disappearing positive on this thread haha, I remember the "well this is really f*cking convenient" quote!


----------



## JLM73

This morning's FMU you pretty much shows 0:(
Only nine DPO though so still hopeful


----------



## DobbyForever

SO and I are fighting about prenups again. My BH have stopped since. I think I'm regressing, which apparently is a thing r_r. And when I told him to table it until later, he was like not my problem. Like 98% of the time he is actually really sweet but when he's an ass he's the biggest ass.

Will respond to everyone else later just needed to vent


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry about your OH Dobs :( I'm sure you're not regressing, my braxton hicks seem to have slowed down (but have been replaced by horrible cramping) maybe you'll start getting real contractions soon :twisted: :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

:shock:
Holy sh*t *Dobber* JUST realized how many weeks you are! ?!
I actually had no BH right before dd was born just BAM back labor started ugh...
Reexamined my fmu and there is still a verrry faint pink line. ..Smu has a huge of pink but at least still some pink. ...hoping this may be start of a new line, who knows what goeth on inside the Ute. ..I'm in higher chance of twins die to age at 43, and not sure if my donor being 54 increases the chances of identical twins, as in embryo more likely to split? ?:shrug:
First to Pixar FMU, third and fourth pics are SMU
 



Attached Files:







20170709_131830-1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9









20170709_132406-1.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 9









20170709_131925-1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10









20170709_132343-1.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I also heard the pee after sex thing. I always have to or after sex lol even if I pee right before lol. Yeah that's a bummer I would say definitely price wise wondfo bulk is the way to go

Gigs definitely had that oh f* moment with the disappearing line lol

Fluek yay for your dad getting in safely and that he is enjoying his time with V :)

Yeah J no idea. I do think you may have lost one given how dark those lines were and then faint but still there. Most cps I've seen the lines are gone within a day or two and the bleeding kicks in so confused. And then the bloodwork. I really just have no idea. Fxed for you and I second fluek that at least you don't have to deal with the reckless spending anymore


----------



## mrs.green2015

J-I'm sorry about the beta. I know with my chemical it for sure leaves the blood before urine. I remember my hpt was darker with my second beta draw but my level went down significantly. Seems like the best donor though!

Dobs- that bird story is freaking disgusting and hilarious at the same time lol sounds exactly like something that would happen to me. 
Also I get the whole a-hole thing with your SO. Mines the same way. He's seriously the most amazing husband and father ever but when he's a dick. He's a dick. Luckily it rarely happens anymore and when he starts with an attitude I tell him to stfu before he even starts hahaha 

Gigs-I remember that story!!! 

Flu- glad your dad is loving it. Hopefully it's enough to convince him to move. 

Keep- holy carp is your whole family absolutely gorgeous?! So cute. 

That's all I can remember. I got very little sleep but it was SOO worth it. DH and I had a mini date night last night and the night ended with the most mind blowing BD ever. Like holy crap. I don't even know where it came from. In semi related news I'm officially off bc pills. Although DH is supposed to be wrapping up for a few months, but honestly, well see if he does. I won't be doing any testing or tracking of any kind other than just making the day I start my period.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Per Keeps request my 6 month old boys! Plus their 4th of July picture.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4573.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 15









IMG_4574.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao green. I wish I could tell him to stfu up unfortunately that just fuels his macho rage. So I just tune him out and try not to get baited into the conversation 

Woohoo for the great sex!!! And yay for being off bcp. I think hubs wants a third so I'm curious about the wrap as well

Basically we got to the part where he doesn't want to pay alimony. We each take our property pre nup and anything amassed during marriage we split equally. As of now, he says I can have full custody. Which is fine but I anticipate needing alimony to supplement the child support/ keep A in all his activities/ college fund saving. Like I'm not trying to take his money for me, A is my priority if he leaves. 

Plus getting a prenup and married to protect your asserts is stupid af. So I don't even see why it's a discussion as I'm not marrying him until he proves himself again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy s*balls greeeennnnnn they are so f*ing cuteeeee


----------



## kittykat7210

Green they are gorgeous!!


----------



## JLM73

*Keep* Future model there!!! She's soooo darn pretty!:cloud9:

*Mrsg* Thats helpful on the chem/beta/lines comparison...def makes sense 

Honestly seeing how low potassium can truly cause heart attacks and apparently seizures:roll: I am seriously thinking_ That_ and/or the high dose potassium they gave me for 4 days in a row may have caused the mc//chem :(
potassium effects how cells function, and how other chems are proessed in them....so highly possible, but yes good to know my donor still has it at 54 lol
then again he fathered 7 kids....the youngest like 8 years ago


----------



## wookie130

J- That could be. I mean, you even had a faint line on that FRER, so I don't think it was a bad batch of tests. I think you were briefly pregnant, your hcg got above 25, and immediately dropped. Unfortunately, and I hate to say this to you, and please do not take offense, but honestly, once you're over 40, the chance of having chemicals and miscarriages rise fairly dramatically. I know that we all know a lady over 40 who went on to have a healthy baby (or heck, even more than 1 healthy baby), but honestly, with each year after 40, the loss stats to rise each year thereafter. :( The good news, is that you're fertile. So, if you can stick with this donor, and keep conceiving, the odds are more in your favor that you will perhaps have a sticky bean. But I'm inclined to believe that age is probably the biggest thing working against you here, even though you're an otherwise healthy gal. I'm sorry, hon. But I guess the hidden blessing, is that someone OTHER than soon-to-be-crazy-ex-hubs is doing the honors of inseminating you. It sounds like he was enough of a big ol' baby on his own. :hugs:

Greenie- Oh my goodness, those baby boys about did me in. I mean, if they're not the stinkin' cutest, I don't even know. Their little 4th of July outfits are awesome. And I think they look a great deal more alike now than when they were younger babies...they're quite similar these days! :cloud9: Well done. They're sweet!!!! Now go jump on that wild bologna pony, and get crackin' on baby #3!!!! :sex: :sex: :sex: Take ol' one-eye to the optometrist!!!!!!! :sex: Giddyup!!!! :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks* No offense taken, I def knoow the age factor is a thing!
The main thing even:thumbup:
I figure I'll keep trying till successful or periods stop being regular or I get some other sign of meno:shrug:
was gonna order some more clomid as well..just wating to get my permanent bank card as I can't order with the temp card I have since I switched banks

and Omg WOOKS!!
I was eating my Pho soup lunch and chped dwn on something hard!
I sit out a NAIL!!???:saywhat:
so I show my mom - who is also eating the soup and we are in disbelief cuz we order from this place allll the tiime!
An hour later I notice my lipring is GONE:shock:
I run out to where I left the "nail" and realize it's my surg steel piercing!!!
The ball fell off at some point! :dohh:
gahhhhrrhhh!!!
It took me over 30 mins to get it back in even using hemostats to holdit since so 
slippery AND sort thru all the lip jewelry I bought in the past to find a ball that fit ( well a spike was the only one grrrr, now my lip swelled a ton grrr.....so I am icing it a bit, the spike top is holding, but NOT somethng I wanted in my lip ( from an eyebrow ring).
I'm gonna let the swelling go down, and will head back out tonight to go get another ball from them ....

*MrsG* I forget are they fraternal??
I still see them a biit diff. The left lil boy resembles your face to me, and the right boy def has dad's face to me, but they are both soo sooo cute!
And omg!!YAY for tryin for #3soon!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol what does take one eye to the optometrist mean? I have never heard that before

J omg your lip ring stories glad you found it and fixed it


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I never heard that one either but took "one eye" to mean the man part...Assuming the Optometrist is Dr Vajay lol


----------



## Jezika

No idea about this one eye thing.

Green - your boys really are the cutest! And I was going to say too how alike they look. I bet you get asked all the time whether they're identical twins. Also, I'll say it again, you're such a hero for wanting a third. And I cannot tell you how odd it is to see your photos of two same-aged babies and think how you're actually raising double the number of tiny humans as I am. Can you imagine only having to look after one? You'd probably find it to be a walk in the park! Fascinating...

Dobs - I so don't get the alimony thing. Surely if you're working and kiddo is in daycare, BOTH parents should be paying. Why should it be just you? I'm genuinely asking. 

J - finding the thing in the soup wouldve freaked me out enough, let alone realizing my piercing had fallen out and that I'd have to repierce. And again, if you are having a CP, I still think it's awesome you're able to get preggers with this donor. Hopefully it's just a matter of time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well technically alimony and child support are separate. Child support is half of what the court deems necessary to care for a kid. Keywords deemed necessary so most things aren't counted to calculate it and is influenced by income of both parents and yadda yadda. Alimony is basically the higher earning partner pays the other because it's hard to adjust back to a single income after being two incomes. it's often seen as well I married you and had a certain lifestyle and just because you now want a divorce why does my lifestyle change. Which, I'd be against if single. But when that alimony means keeping my kid on the right side of the dumbarton bridge I'm not about to go down without a fight.


----------



## FutureMrs

Anyone have tips for a baby who suddenly won't sleep anywhere other then on or with me? She's been in her crib up until now where she suddenly cries everytime I put her in it. I'm not super keen to co sleep the idea scares me (no offence to anyone who does I'm just scared I'll roll on her or something) but currently my options are no sleep or co sleep so we do. I'm debating buying a dock a tot to see if that helps, would love some tips though the lack of sleep sucks


----------



## shaescott

Green they are so cute!!! Those little pink chubby cheeks omg <3 you must be one proud mama!

Omg J the lip ring thing... that's so scary! Gosh I'm glad right now that I don't have piercings... except my ears but I almost never wear earrings. Like ever. 

Piercings leads me to thinking about tattoos... i wanna get a quote tattoo but I want it where I can see and read it easily, like on my wrist... and I can't have any visible tattoos at work. Also my wrist is very veiny so that might be a problem. Also I want to donate blood and because of a lack of regulations where I live rn I would have to wait a year after getting the tattoo to donate blood according to the Red Cross. Boo. Accidentally typed that as "Boob". That was amusing. And now I accidentally typed "that" as "tat" and thought ooo tat as in tattoo. Can you tell I'm tired? Lol anyway I want "Even the darkest night will end, and the sun will rise." tattooed on my left wrist where I used to self harm (as a teenager) but it probably ain't gonna happen. I also want my kids names tattooed on my arm/wrist when I actually have kids. I could have the quote on my right thigh where my other self harm scars are but I'd wanna be able to read it without contorting my body so it would be upside down for everyone else when I'm in a bikini and that would bug me that everyone who saw it would think it was upside down. So I guess I can't do that. Unless it was sideways. But that would look weird on a thigh so no. Sigh. Hey M&S any help? Lol

Oh and I've also never heard the optometrist thing. Hm. 

Dobs since the alimony is about keeping A comfortable, I totally understand wanting one. I personally had a quick discussion with SO about a pre-nup when he said he wanted one just so I couldn't take his computer if we ever split. I told him I didn't want his computer. It's his most prized possession lol. He was like "yeah but it's worth a decent amount of money" and i was like "yeah um I still don't want it, and besides, it won't be worth much anymore at that point anyway, like you can keep your computer, chill." That's all he really cared about. His computer. He built it himself, he's quite attached to it. But yeah I don't want a pre-nup cuz it makes it seem like we think there's a good chance we'll split and I don't want to start a marriage that way. It seems like it's saying "I don't trust you not to try to steal all my money if we split". Besides, I bet I'll be making more money than him anyway. But that's just my personal opinion, obviously other people can do what they want, it's none of my business, like, at all. Not my marriage, not my business.


----------



## shaescott

According to online slang dictionary, the saying is from a movie?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol no no Shae that's exactly what he is saying lol. He said that. He sees it and taxes and anything as theft of his money. He gets real assholey about money


----------



## Fern81

So sorry about the cp j :( I had high hopes for you. I hope things work out with this donor. Are you doing anything to try and increase egg quality? 

Green and keeps your babies are gorgeous and so cute. I love this age when they are all smiley and developing their personalities. What I don't like is that they get more difficult and fussy as they develop said personalities lol.

So I'm also off bcp, will see when I get a normal AF so we can start the meds for FET. I haven't actually had a proper period since giving birth so this should be interesting. Hope things didn't stop working down there! 

I'm starting a fertility "cleanse"/prep today, in preparation for the FET next menstrual cycle (whenever that might be!). So no sugar or refined carbs, no coffee or alcohol, lots of vitamins esp iron, vit D, folic acid, calcium/magnesium and l-arginine. And I need to do a little bit of exercise each day argh that's going to be the most difficult as it's winter here and all I want to do is sit under a blanket :D 

I hope I don't struggle too much with 2 kids. I'm mentally and emotionally exhausted by G right now. He is turning into a cranky baby who refuses his milk most of the time AND refuses to nap. His favourite passtime currently is complaining, crying and/or screaming. And he used to be such an easy baby booooo!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I can't believe i forgot to comment about the bird story. That is absolutely disgusting. I'm impressed your parents made you clean out the hole; i'd make you toss it and work ofd the money to pay for a new mattress (if i placed the blame on you, which I wouldn't have). Just *shudder*. When i lived with ex gf, somehow we accumulated 6 cats. Only 2 were actually ours. We installed a cat dooe in out walk out basement which was the worst idea ever. They obce brought in a bird down there and massacred it. There were bloody bird bits and feathers allll over the basement. Another time the slaughtered a family of mice (i think there were 6 total) in our kitchen. That was fun to come downstairs to.

J, I forgot you got the positive frer too. I guess chemical is the most likely scenario then :( why waste money on clomid if you're having success conceiving without? And weird your piercing just fell out. Does that mean you ate the metal ball?

Future, ds sleeps in a cosleeper next to the bed (not in the bed). When he used to freak out when i laid him down I'd just put my hand on him and he chilled out.

Re: formula...i tried pure bliss and it gave him the shits. After looking at ingredients and trying different ones, I believe the "galacto-ogligooojfsss" shit (can't remember what it's called) ingredient messes him up. It's some probiotic additive that's supposed to give them good bacteria in their gut. Right now i'm having decent luck with a similac that doesn't have it :thumbup:

Ok it's now 4am, i am not proofreading all this. Sorry for typos


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! They are looking more alike every day...and more like DH lol as for having one vs two. I feel like NOW if I only had one I wouldn't know what to do with my time OR the one would just get a lot of attention. But if I had started off with one I'm sure it'd be just as hard. 
Jez- I know! Sometime I'm like holy crap I have TWO kids. Im a mother of two! 

Dobs-I get what you're saying about alimony for A. It's so unknown with the court system it could be way way too little or it can end up completely in yours and As favor. I've seen it go both ways here. 

Future- I think it's a phase. I read a lot about babies doing that how old is little one now? I think my boys did it realllyyyy young but I think it was more acid reflux related. I would sleep on the recliner with him laying on my chest. And pillows propped around just in case some how my tiny tiny baby learned to roll off his stomach. I'd honestly jus say do whatever works for you right now. Things will change, they always do with babies. 
Since you're obviously willing to spend money look into rock n play. It's what my boys were in literally until two weeks ago haha they loved it and they were right next to my side of the bed so if they were fussy I could put my hand over and soothe them without moving.


----------



## JLM73

in a rush to get dogs out then DS to kids museum but OMG frequ urination!!!
Last drink was 7p ystrdy, full bladder again at 9, started hold for test...and had to pee agaiin by 1130p, then 220 a then 530a then 830 this am!!!???
I have had no liquids in like 11 hrs! WTF
and all full bladders and pee almost clear!!
test pics in a bit faint hue still there, 10 dpo per FF


----------



## wookie130

"Take ol' one-eye to the optometrist" is a methaphor from the movie, "Grumpy Old Men" and one-eye is the dick, and the optometrist is the vahootydooty. :rofl: :rofl: Y'all were so confused!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

J- Sheesh on the lip piercing...good thing you didn't swallow the jewelry...hopefully you got another ball in it, and you don't have any wonky healing issues.

Gigs- I've never actually used the Pure Bliss. But it was recommended to me on my supply line breastfeeding support group thing on FB...a lot of women on there are even ordering European organic formulas which is quite pricey...$$$. Did you just try the Pure Bliss, or was that one of things that wasn't agreeing with Levin? With my own kids, I used Gerber Good Start Gentle with Hannah, and it never gave her issues...regular Similac caused major reflux and constipation. Ozzy began on Gerber Good Start Gentle, and it didn't agree with him, so I was recommended a Similac formula with the light purple lid...it has broken-down whey proteins in it like the Gerber GS, which are apparently easier to digest. I'm stockpiling ready-to-feed quarts of Similac Pro-Advance right now, as the powder stuff gets a bit clumpy, and it will clog the tubes of my Lactaid nursing trainer.


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks*NO idea when nor where the ball fell. ... likely into the Soup Bowl since I was leaning over it my lip is still very very swollen this morning so I can't change the top out just yet have to wait till later today but I did find a ball that fit on top and fortunately it's a spike which I definitely don't like the look of....

Will likely do soy again next cycle if this is a bust as clomid won't get here on time with shipping it took almost 10 to 12 days last time
This morning's fmu test pics below. ...still_something_ there. ..10dpo per FF
 



Attached Files:







20170710_090503-1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 22









20170710_090511-1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13









20170710_090630-1.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 13


----------



## shaescott

Hm J that's odd. I can still see it easily. You'd think the hcg would be gone by now from a chemical. Fx'd that you lost a twin and still have another one in there... not happy about loss obviously but hopeful there's still another in there. Also confused that you have no bleeding yet?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I honestly think SOMETHING about your urine causes false positives J. You've had way too many lines especially now those lines should be gone if a true chemical. I have absolutely no idea what could possibly cause it but it has to be. Right?

Fern- good luck with your first AF whenever it starts. And you'll do fine with two. It's usually just phases. In fact my boys went through a bad one at about 5 months old. Have you heard of the wonder week? It talks about different mental milestones and it seems to be pretty accurate with the boys fussiness


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was going to suggest looking up wonder weeks too. It doesn't always suggest anything useful to do, but sometimes just knowing it's normal helps.

I can still see the line on those too J. And lol @ piercing - my lip jewellery is on so tight that even though both the back and front unscrew, I can't undo it. Which suits me fine, but the hospital don't like it, I've had an endoscopy and the c-section now while they grumble about choking hazards and whatever else. I occasionally spit the ball from my tongue bar out though if it unscrews when I'm eating.

Shae, definitely don't get an upside down tattoo. I wouldn't even recommend having something on your wrist or arm upside down or facing yourself. I understand the desire to have it so you can read it - but I guarantee, the want to read it wears off once the novelty has gone and it becomes just a part of your skin, but the annoyance of it being upside down and people constantly asking you why it's upside down and/or what it says will last forever. Along your foot, inside arm, or across your thigh are nice places for a quote like that. I don't have much writing on me and my only quote is diagonally across the side of my thigh (to be in a minority of one, doesn't make you mad) The other words are on the back of my arm where I can't see them even contorting haha (Sith happens, and rebel scum, part of my star wars arm) and Alba gu brath as part of a design on the back of other arm. 'Death before decaf' part of a design on my calf and the Finnish words for mum and dad on my feet in banners. And my shop name in script writing across my toes - ok, maybe I do have quite a lot of writing :haha: But no kids' names and definitely not my DH's.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm so excited for everyone starting to ttc again :haha:


----------



## shaescott

M&S thank you, I needed to hear that. Also I would never get SO's name tattooed. My mom always told me growing up that the only names you ever get tattooed are those of your children and of people who are already dead (like a grandmother or something, or a friend who comitted suicide, etc.)


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks green! I will look into that. Argh I hate not sleeping lol she has a constant need for contact, even in the day it's difficult to ever put her down. I'm at a slight loss on what to do. I feel bad she's not ever really content unless she's in our arms I don't know if it's something I've done wrong. Ps. She's 9 weeks mrs g so yes still quite younng


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww sorry future

Shae I agree with ms but I also have no problem telling people. My ex was into ambigram tattoos (is that the word lol where it can be read both directions but as different words

Getting a pedicure I am so uncomfortable


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo and fern I hear one to two is the easiest transition so fxed


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I looked it up and yes that seems to be the right word. Also I thought the easiest transition was 2 to 3? Idk maybe I'm just remembering wrong.


----------



## M&S+Bump

3 to 4 was my easiest transition so far. And actually having extra children on this holiday isn't particularly any more work, just another mouth to feed and dressing/toilet/toothbrushing to supervise. So 3+ it's all just the same if one is a baby. 

I don't mind telling people what my tattoos say - but it gets tiring when it's being asked all the time, as it is for people with upside down (those in the industry don't ask because we know why it's upside down, but they do snigger/judge/pass comment because most tattooists are bitches) or the brief fad for mirror image tattoos. 

Ambigrams were another fad and it used to be easy because there were online generators to make them - now if anyone asks, unless they have it ready, you won't find someone to do an ambigram because the generators don't work and nobody wants to draw one from scratch :haha:

Future, the content, awake baby is a myth. They don't often do that, especially at this age. At this stage, they want to be held, fed or sleeping. You just do whatever you need to to survive it, and it gets easier.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future I agree with MS when my boys were that young all they did was eat sleep and want to be held. Now that they're a little older they play by themselves a lot (one more than the other because one is a mommas boy lol) I think the only thing they even liked a little was a swing at that young and mostly because it was kind of shaped around them and they probably felt cuddled lol 

Tattoos- I've always wanted one for my kids when I had them and now that I have them I have an idea of what I want but I've only seen it on a man so it was manly I need an artist to draw it more femine.


----------



## JLM73

I generally have zero hcg in my system. ..TRUST me I've made my doc check MANY times over the last 36 cycles:haha:
But I've never had lines this long ever. ..
I'm really hoping I lost a twinnie. ..and hopefully that made the huge hcg drop and the 2nd solo would technically stop the hcg from dropping totally if it's trying to stick and increasing it's hcg:shrug:
Wishful thinking, but isn't that what ALL TTC is about? Lol

No bleeding, 10dpo,af due in 3-4 days, but O M G!!:shock:
While at the kiddie museum I had the most inconvenient need to poo,and I HATE going in public bathrooms but needed to, so I went quick and turned to flush fast as I hate hate hate bad smells! And I got stopped in my tracks cuz:
1 when I wiped the vaj, the TP was COVERED in creamy cm!
2 there were VISIBLE chunks of creamy cm in the twa-lett:blush:
Cool as I have never had that much, but ewww...


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah he used a generator. I liked what his generator came up with. Some were iffy, but usually it did a nice job. His was love to everybody else and his last name for himself. I thought it was endearing. But he also had f* air Jordan's tattooed on his chest, which was f*ing the dumbest shit I had ever seen. He had one sneaker on his whole pec and was going to get the other on his back and have shoekaces connecting them.... f*ing hipster Asian b boy wannabe but I was super into Filipino bboys for a minute

I just assume when I see upside down tats it's because the tat is for that personal and is meant for them, so I actually never ask. Just let them tell me if they want. But that's just me. I'm abnormal hahaha

I wanted a tat for my dad but with my keloid issues nah not worth it

J keeping my fxed for you. I'm just baffled and hoping for a happy ending


----------



## pacificlove

I agree with what's been said ( future I think asked?) Logan got really clingy too at times, it's a phase! I think often linked to development or growth spurts.

J, fx!! Really hoping after stays away for you. Are you planning on more blood tests at this point?

Green, what adorable little boys!! They sure have changed a lot!!

As for me: still waiting for AF... Kind of happy without, but would be convenient to know when she plans to show up again??


----------



## JLM73

No more betas for me unless the lines get darker again :(


----------



## JLM73

Still a pink hue line tonight despite drinking a bunch today. ..
Not sure it will make the upload tho. ..
*note -line looks further right cuz I had to angle cam to avoid flash glare, IRL line is in the right spot
 



Attached Files:







20170710_230432-1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## shaescott

J I still see it but barely. I hope it starts to darken again :/ my mom said that often a beta is unreliable at 7 dpo so maybe twin possibility? She's hoping for you too, fx'd.


----------



## Fern81

J- still holding out hope for you!

Tattoos- I get bored way too easily with body art... so I wish I could get a tattoo that lasted 1 month and then vanished so I could a different design. Not henna tattoos, don't like their faded look. 

Thanks yeah I checked out wonder week 5 and it matches a LOT of his behaviour. Ok so it's normal and just a phase. I can handle that lol.


----------



## gigglebox

I totally have upside down tattoos lol! I don't regret them. The are quotes from my parents in their handwriting, taken from greeting cards. They are on the inside of my arms right below the elbow crease. Actually i recently designed a fox piece i was thinking about getting done upside down on my lower arm :haha: probably will bever happen though, i have a large space on my leg i want to fill first and that'll require saving some pennies. I also have reserved a place of the inside of my lower leg so me and the kids can collaborate on a tattoo when they're older.

J that line is def still there :/ hope it gets darker again!

PL did Logan ever start sucking his thumb? I think I remember you saying he was trying.

Sleeliness struggle is real.
Also my 5yo has regressed with the bathroom and has been crapping his pants. Ask me how much fun that's been -.-


----------



## wookie130

Oh, the pants crapping struggle is real over here, Gigs. I mean, it hasn't been too bad, but Ozzy's dropped a couple of deuces in his drawers now since we've began underwear, as he's only shit in the toilet TWICE in his whole little 3 years of life. It's almost like a fear, and he waits for that diaper at naptime, or bedtime to take a dump. Ugh.

J- I just don't even know, seriously. You would think if it was a twin, the lines would still be darkening, as your hcg from the one embryo would be increasing...

Tats. I have one I love, and one that I can no longer see, as it's a tramp stamp, and I haven't actually looked at it for years. :rofl: The back tattoo is a tribal sun with some kanji in the center (which was trendy at the time, in the late 90's, early 00's), and the one on top of my foot is beautiful, and is a Celtic vine designed by Pat Fish, a well-known Irish artist. I love my foot tat, but it does need some serious touching up... I used to have about everything pierced, seriously. I had a vertical cliteral hood piercing, both nipples pierced, my navel, my nose, my tongue, etc. The only things left are one of my tragus piercings, and my 10g conches, and lobes, of course. I want my conches and tragus out, though. It just is really no longer me. I can't get them out on my own, however. I'd have to go to see my piercing dude.

We're going back up north to the river again for round #2 of glamping 2017. I am not going on the boat. Brad's going to take the kids, and I'm staying in the camper with the dog, and my MIL. My Meniere's Disease is acting up this summer, and a boat ride could send me over the edge. Ugh. Otherwise, I'll be back to catch up in a few days...no Wi-Fi up there!


----------



## JLM73

:dohh:
Stupid stupid me I just went to line up all my tests so far and realize that I posted the wrong picture last night for the p.m. test that was actually the fmu test that was very faint the p.m. test is actually darker as the urine was more concentrated than the fmu

pics below -first pic is the p.m. test I should have posted, which is darker and the second test was the fmu test that I mistakenly posted as the PM test which is lighter
 



Attached Files:







20170711_071418-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 13









20170710_230432-1.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## JLM73

These are pics of just last night's true p.m. test
... the line looks darker to me than the fmu but I am thinking it is just a matter of the concentration difference of the two urine samples rather than progression since this morning's is just as light as yesterday's fmu.

I have not had anything to drink in at least 8 hours and my urine this morning is still pretty light, so no idea what is going on there :shrug:
I always make sure to eat something salty before bed as well, so kind of baffled on the light am pees...??
Will do a p.m. test later this evening.
 



Attached Files:







20170711_071410-1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 16









20170711_071418-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 14









20170711_071349-1.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## JLM73

Here is this morning's fmu test. ..pee still light for 8hrs hold. ..
Uploading all 3 cuz I'm not sure which will make upload
 



Attached Files:







20170711_082518-1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 20









20170711_082616-1.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 15









20170711_082620-1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kittykat7210

J I'm afraid I can't see the line anymore :( sounds like another chemical to me, do you take anything for your lining? Because if your eggs aren't implanting/staying implanted then that might be something to look into? Sorry if it's a silly suggestion


----------



## shaescott

Hm J the smu does seem darker than yesterday and today's fmu but today's you said had light urine. Maybe try a hold for smu today and see what happens?


----------



## DobbyForever

J I do still see it but at this point it's almost a week later. I know if you lost a twin there'd be a regress in hcg, but I'd imagine a healthy, surviving second baby would be darkening quite a bit more. :(. Honestly, I really don't know and I'd really push for you to get in a see a doctor or talk to a doctor at this point.

Sorry everyone else been reading but just tired and processing. I'm suddenly reallllly exhausted, which I'm hoping means something. The midwife at my class said, unscientifically just in her experience as a midwife, most women get super exhausted then get one final nesting burst of energy then go into a calm the week or days before delivery. Or I'm just f*ing tired lol


----------



## Cppeace

Lol sounds logical to me, dobbie.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry j...fx it still turns around for you! 

Dobs, I keep checking for posts from you if you are in labor... Baby watch, you know ;) honestly I felt full of energy through most of the pregnancy.. only first trimester was horrible. I fell asleep in our ATV watching hubby set fence posts while experiencing morning sickness.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah honestly I felt great first and second tri but these last couple weeks... my mom says it's because overdo it. I have a 7-8 item long to do list and aim to get 5-6 done a day. I get comments from her/ people at the stores that they can't believe I'm so active. I think it's just catching up to me. Which sucks because the list is never ending =|


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, stay active, just don't overdo it. It's in a way a way to keep fit for birth and to keep the weight gain under control. Just because you are pregnant, doesn't mean you have to lay in bed all day like a sick person! Staying active now will help you with an easier recovery after too. That was my thought process on this. Honestly, I am more pleased with my body now, then I was 2 years ago! If it wasn't for the C-section scar and stretch marks on the boobs, you'd think I finally started working out. :haha: but now I am rambling off topic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well I have 50 lbs to lose once this bugger comes out so hopefully I can say the same.

I've been out of bed 2 hours and already showered, been the store, went to the groomers to book baths for the dogs, and am at the vet getting one vaccinated :rofl: then to go home, eat lunch, FINALLY pack my hospital bag since I think I have everything now, clean the shower, mop the floors, spray down the backyard shit area lol, and do some decluttering. But since I'm already at 3 things done I'll probably only do 2-3 more then give up :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I told myself I wouldn't watch teen mum... and here I am watching teen mum. It makes me giggle how they have translations like 3 stone = 42 lbs or footle = beat the s* out of (ok it said mess up/beat up)


----------



## Cppeace

lol Well, atleast enjoy it, Dobbie.

AFM: I'm pretty sure I ovulated late last night but still have a touch of ewcm and today's opk is still positive but not as positive as yesterday's... The temp went above 98 today so makes me think it already happened. No more insemination will happen. So :shrug: What I got is all there will be. 

Not optimistic.


----------



## DobbyForever

0-1 and O-3 is great timing so fxed. Going off that temp ride I'm with you I was likely yesterday. Fxed!!!


----------



## JLM73

Here is tonight's p.m. test I still see it... Honestly I am not bothered Enough by it to make an appointment as my GP will say the same thing that I already am thinking time will tell... AF is due in 2 to 3 days anyway so we will see what happens

*CP* I agree your timing is not bad at all
 



Attached Files:







20170711_201853-1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 19









20170711_201944-1.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## shaescott

J I see it too. I'm sorry it's not darkening :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs with all that stuff you did today, could you be in the nesting stage of pre-labor?


----------



## gigglebox

Damn Dobs, i am very impressed! Not sure you're nesting so much as logically trying to get shit done before baby. I'm really excited about having our next birth on this thread. Can you believe next month it will be two years since we started this thread? CRAAAAAY.

In other news my mother-in-law and I have started to play tennis together. We both need to lose some poundage. We played last night I had planned to go again on Thursday. Hope this will be fun&#8230; It was last night. However neither of us remember the rules of tennis so I'm going to have to look that up ha ha. We were just hitting the ball back and forth.


----------



## JLM73

Here's this morning's test still see the same hue not sure what the heck its all about:shrug: but temp is doing a slow plummet so that's not looking good anyway
 



Attached Files:







20170712_092729-1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 14









20170712_092807-1.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12









20170712_092908-1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9









20170712_092917-1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kittykat7210

So my midwife said she would be surprised if I get to 40 weeks. Baby's shoulders are all she can feel now so very engaged, she started talking me through labour signs and asking if anyone in my family was born early (aka most of them) she also says that she thinks I've got a long and lean baby!


----------



## Fern81

Ugh so sorry J!

On the other hand I'm soooo excited with Dobby and Kitty's babywatch!

I'm getting a bit more excited for my own FET soon. Self-medicating again lol I'm taking 50 mg left-over clomid just to make sure I do actually ovulate and get AF this cycle :) and then as soon as AF starts, the show is ON! I looked at hpts today and can't believe I'm going to start with those again soon.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that J.
Baby watch is defintely on in this thread.

My temp fell this morn. I was up a couple hours early and woke uncovered so :shrug:
Was able to seduce my guy late last night which is why I was short on sleep lol

Anywho shall see what the next couple temps are...


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace glad you got in that extra BD! How did the opk look if you took one?

Fern I'm excited for you!!!

Kit oooo did she said when or just that you likely won't make it to 40? SO's mom had both her boys at 38 weeks. So I'm curious to see if this bugger takes after that since I have nothing to compare to.

Gigs oooo tennis eff the rules lol. That sounds like a good time :). I need a post baby game plan. Definitely not nesting. I had a couple days of nesting about a week after school left off, but this is just straight up get shit done lol


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Peace glad you got in that extra BD! How did the opk look if you took one?
> 
> Fern I'm excited for you!!!
> 
> Kit oooo did she said when or just that you likely won't make it to 40? SO's mom had both her boys at 38 weeks. So I'm curious to see if this bugger takes after that since I have nothing to compare to.
> 
> Gigs oooo tennis eff the rules lol. That sounds like a good time :). I need a post baby game plan. Definitely not nesting. I had a couple days of nesting about a week after school left off, but this is just straight up get shit done lol

She didn't say when but she was asking if we had everything sorted, whether my hospital bag was packed and talking me through labour signs and birth plans so I think she thinks soon! I'd like to think I'd get to the 1st of August so I can be full term! 

How are you getting on, my prediction date came and went so I'm well out the running :rofl: 

Gigs, tennis sounds fantastic! I wish I could play, I miss tennis!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo gotcha. I'm alright. My bag is mostly packed. I found out my camera battery charger isn't working so off to target to get a new one hopefully. His room is a mess. My BH have all but stopped so I'm just assuming my body is done for now until laboring. I mean there's only so much progress you can make from 2.5 and 75% without being in actual labor lol. Next appointment/ cervical check is Monday. I hope he comes within 12 days so I don't have to buy another rlt box :rofl: I have a labor ready massage booked for 39w2d if he's not here by then. My guess is he'll be a 20s baby. Somewhere in that week. I just don't feel like he's coming next week but I also don't think he'll make it until due.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sounds okay though, my crib is still in pieces as I haven't put it back together since painting it :rofl: so I'll probably get hubby to do that tonight when he gets back from work. When do you want him to come? Like would you like him to come abit early or are you hoping he holds off for a bit? X


----------



## DobbyForever

I would like him to come between 39w and 39w3d. SO goes on an overnight ride 39w5-6. He won't go if A isn't born yet. My parents already offered to pick me up and drop me off and take care of the baby and me while he is gone. It would also make him 12 weeks when I go back to work. I don't want him coming before 38 weeks. They changed the full term standard to 39 weeks this year I think, so while I know everything is clear now I'd rather he bake. His uncle wants him out now though lol. So does SO and my mom but they at least get that the longer he bakes the stronger he'll be. I just worry because as a preemie myself I don't want him to deal with the (luckily very minor) consequences of it that I did. But I mean 32 weeks versus 37 probably a lot different lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I mean, my mum was born at 32 weeks and she suffered very few problems (they've all gone) but was it flueks who gave birth at 35/36 weeks and baby came home the next day? At 36+ weeks babies are basically perfect just need to do a bit more fattening up! I think you will be okay if he comes early, but I'm praying he comes when you want him to! Id like Evie to come between 37 and 39 weeks because the in laws are away on holiday then so I know We will get a few days of peace without them having hissy fits!


----------



## Trimeka

So strange I got a BFP yesterday and then my cycle started today....WTH. I guest I had a CP....I'm so disappointed I just knew we did it in our 1st cycle. TWW starts again. Has anyone ever had a BFP and then their cycle starts the next day?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I thought there was some extra lung development that happened in the last few weeks? I could be wrong though. 

Trimeka I have never had a bfp personally. Many people on this thread have definitely had CPs though.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty I thought there was some extra lung development that happened in the last few weeks? I could be wrong though.
> 
> Trimeka I have never had a bfp personally. Many people on this thread have definitely had CPs though.

To be fair I might be wrong but on my apps it's now saying that my baby (at 34 weeks) would be able to breathe with minimal intervention as babies lungs are nearly fully matured? I don't know I get confused and I'm sure there is so much conflicting information out there it's unreal!


----------



## Cppeace

Dobbie, My opk was dark today but definitely not positive. My temp has just been quirky the last 2-3 months. :/ The next few days should tell the tale. I fell like I have ovulated. CM is much less fertile(somwhere between ew and creamy) and cervix is not near as soft.


----------



## DobbyForever

The lungs at 37 weeks are strong enough to survive out of womb, any younger they usually have to be monitored/on stand by to assist with breathing. But there is still lung and heart development that takes place between 37-39/40 weeks that preferably done in utero but isn't life threatening. They'll develop either way really.

Tri sounds cp to me but some women also have early pregnancy bleeding that is mistaken for a period. Only time will tell


----------



## Cppeace

See today's opk-dark but not quite positive. Yesterday was positive but just same shade, day before was positive darker than control. :shrug:

:wacko:


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed peace!

I'm so over today went to three stores trying to find this battery charger because Amazon won't get it here in time r_r


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty oh ow exciting!! You are almost at the part were there shouldn't require NICU stay. Also, she was out of NICU the same day. Her so far score was 8/10 which was very good. No vent, oxygen, or feedung tube. She was probably the most stable baby there. There is some more development after 35 weeks but it's not as much as earlier. The doctors have not mentioned her having any delays either. She actually shocked the hell out of a lot of people how well she was. I'm holding out though E stays put a little longer :) 

Dobby, I feel like next week for some reason but I could be wrong for sure. I hope he comes when best for you, but once he's here you will just be happy to hold him I think :)

Trimeja yes, I had a super duper faint bfp and the next day AF came. I would test again to see as some women do bleed or dot while pregnant and definitely call dr if still positive. 

Gigs good for you. I really need to do some exercise, ugh I'm just your trying to do things or constantly hooked to pump it seems trying to build supply. Oh sorry about the pure bliss not agreeing with L. It's such a pain trying to get a formula that agrees with them. 

Fern I'm excited for you to do FET!! 

Cppeace I hate how looks woke go a but darker then lighter. It was such a rollercoaster. I finally said eff this and only did one if I had ewcm. I'm thinking I'll do the same while avoiding pregnancy. I don't want to go on hormonal birth control. 

J I'm so sorry about tests but I think you have a great chance with this new donor.

Hope everyone is well. Took V to pediatrician due to rash that was spreading from head to behind ears, neck, and a few spots on chest and arm. As well as being fussy after eating and gassier? He said formula intolerance so we switched to soy and the rash was from the same or baby acne. Put Vaseline on it and it helped but ended up using some beaudrou's butt paste on it and that really helped. Mittens were a must but worth it. Oh and she is 6 weeks today :)


----------



## Cppeace

Flueky-I still had mild ewcm yesterday lol Today I have none but I typically test 2 days after my positive to make sure getting lighter. 

My body has been rebelling the last few months and it's annoying.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey flueks!! Sorry I got it wrong, I couldn't quite remember (the baby brain is real :rofl:) can't believe she's 6 weeks old! Sorry she's had a rash problem, but hopefully she is on the mend!! Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for six weeks! Sorry about the rash, but glad the butt paste is helping. I can't believe she's six weeks already! And yay that she is doing so well. 

Re the development, I'm just spouting stuff out of my apps and I hear you the baby brain is real so I don't even know which app says what lol. But anecdotally I haven't heard of any babies 34 weeks and over having any issues. Maybe a couple days in nicu but that's it.

I wouldn't mind him coming next week. Honestly, age wise I'd love him to because I already am making babysitting plans for 8/4 and 12/10. And the idea of leaving my baby at 8/4 (even if just for two hours to see this movie and he'll be with my parents and brothers) is stressing me out. But I promised SO we'd see this movie the day it came out for months. And on 12/10 we have tickets to Nick Offerman's stand up in SF.

In other news I decided to buy hangers while I was at target because they were light blue and a good deal (ten for a dollar). I got 50 thinking that'd be way more than enough.... it wasn't. I have no idea how this happened, I mean I know I got a lot of 3m outfits from my three showers with no receipts and I had my whole buy outfits every failed cycle retail therapy but I seriously have 70 3m outfits......... ...... ...... this charity is going to be so stocked when they get his clothes. Worn once/ not at all and high quality stuff that's so cute. I love all his little plaid, collared shirts. Eeeee I want to snuggle him already 

Also I texted SO's dad to thank him for dinner the other night and wish them safe travels and he says he thinks I'm such a sweetheart and the perfect partner for his son and he couldn't be happier so suck on them nuts SO


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, here any labor after 36 weeks they won't attempt to stop. 

Flueky, time flies! Baby L had a little bit of baby acne, we blamed it on my hormones in the breast milk! 
Now we still fight eczema, butt cremes give him more relief and clear him up somewhat. 
My neighbor suggested a creme she uses on her adult eczema (the only one that works for her!) And it just about cleared Logan entirely in 5 days!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, don't you have Prime? Even at that, amazon marketplace sellers, you often get stuff much faster. I sell on there, and the delivery estimate for us is 2-3 days for despatch, then 3-5 days for the actual postage, when we usually despatch in 24 hours and postage is 1-3 days.

Gestation is no guarantee against breathing problems - Joe was in NICU for days at 8lb and 11 days overdue. So I wouldn't worry about that - babies usually come when they're ready and they're all different! Some will be baked earlier than others :)

Flueks, sounds a lot like eczema, especially if nappy rash creme helped. All of mine have had it, Nathaniel to this day still needs cream applied daily to keep it at bay. Babies are all manner of flaky and scabby, no-one ever warns you about that bit :rofl:

We got to go out for dinner tonight and made it to a restaurant, then stared at each other over the table, shovelled the food down and came back to the house again. It was impossible to relax and take time lol. And because we're both on holiday and there's been no news from business or children or even any family gossip that we haven't both heard straight away, there was nothing much to talk about (well, he didn't want to talk about the local Pokemon gyms and the internet reception was so bad that other than establishing that there are a lot of gyms, I'm the highest level player out here and nothing was in reach of the restaurant, that was the limit of it..)

I am reading along but the internet reception here is dire, even with wi-fi, and tbh I'm aiming to spend most of my time sleeping, eating, cuddling children or drunk, so sorry for dipping in and out. Excitedly awaiting new labours and babies though, living vicariously through everyone else :haha: I braved looking at my scars the other day and new scar actually looks way thinner and more healed than my first c-sect scar, but they cross over each other. Butchered. I can't imagine another scar on top so any future babies are through the vahooty, which is also a little scary.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Here, there was some chick that came on last week to ask our opinion on a test or some such, promised to come back and update with results and never did.

I hate it when people do that. I feel so used :(


----------



## Cppeace

It does suck when people don't update for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk what Kaiser's policy is thankfully. I feel really blessed to make it this far with my mom's history.

Ms I do have Prime and usually shopping is quick and free, but I specifically wanted the canon charger rather than a universal one and even with expedited shipping it wouldn't be here until 7/20 and I didn't want to chance it. So I caved and just bought a $15 one made for the specific canon battery but a different brand from the local Fry's.

And lol honestly (no offense lurkers or one timers) I don't pay much attention to them. Give my opinion and forget they were here if they don't come back. I just giggle because of all threads, I wonder why they choose ours especially since it started as a pullout thread and most of the recent ladies weren't pull outs. Is it just cuz we are chatty? Is it our personality? *Legally Blonde lawyer voice* Why us? Why this thread?


----------



## Cppeace

My guess is it's cause it's busy chat with several constant chatters.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My guess is they come here because we're amazing and super chatty. 

Dobs and kitty I'm so excited for more babies!!!!!! As for development MS is spot on every baby is different. Like Max was 4 pounds 11 ounces and super healthy. Michael was 6-12 and in the NICU for 2 weeks with a CPAP machine, oxygen "hood", nasal cannula (spelling?), AND a hole in his lungs (luckily small and healed itself. 

CP- good luck! Glad you got some extra bd in even though it caused lack of sleep. 


So AF arrived yesterday so officially off all birth control and incredibly broody. However, I have to go to the doctor tomorrow do follow up with my regular doctor about the blood pressure stuff. I'll be talking to him about getting it under control and hopefully completely off the medication (if he doesn't reccomend that straight away) because if it's possible I'd like to get that all over with before ttc officially.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo exciting!!!! Hopefully you can get off the meds. Do they interfere with ttc or do you just want to be off them?

Michael is such a strong little fighter. Love it. I know it was hard on you, but gosh darn those cute little babies sure do make up for all the scares and worries.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't have to be off them but I know it caused me to be even more high risk during pregnancy so I'd like to be off them BUT I could go in there and be told there's nothing I can do to get off or be told I no longer need them. Last I talked to my OB (2ish weeks ago) she said it's a good possibility they'll lower my dose, see how I do and go from there to try and get off them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo fxed!


----------



## JLM73

Here's this morning's fmu test (15) on top, and tonight's pm test (16)on bottom. ...maybe Wishful thinking, but tonight's looks more defined and darker to me than the fmu, which is a more fuzzy, bit lighter line:-k
 



Attached Files:







20170712_233840-1_80.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 15









20170712_233849-1_80.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Cppeace

They are definitely still there J


----------



## DobbyForever

I do agree the bottom does look darker


----------



## TexasRider

Agreed-bottom pic with the 16 on the test looks darker to me too


----------



## JLM73

Here's pics of Tues nights test-14, and Wed night's test -16...16 is darker....
 



Attached Files:







20170713_004208-1.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 14









20170713_004234-1.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7









20170713_004241-1_80.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9









20170713_004237-1_80.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shaescott

Hm it's definitely darker J. If it keeps getting darker, get a beta. Fx'd!!!


----------



## JLM73

Last pic set. ..Wed pm-16 vs Tues pm-14
 



Attached Files:







20170712_234252-1-1_80.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7









20170712_234340-1_80.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









20170712_234415-1_80.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 4









20170711_201853-1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm on boat go get another beta.


----------



## JLM73

well today is 13dpo= Af due per usual LP... I'm 32 days into a usual 26 day cycle, BUT, with all the stress and drama with soon to be ex hubs, I actually O'd _LATE_:shock:
on cd 19 instead of cd 13!? NEVER had O be later than a day at most before!

I would LOVE to get another beta,, but obvi I would need TWO more to judge any progress, and I don't have $100 to blow on 2 more now :(
I spent ALOT the last week with DD flying into town, dining out, clothes shopping, TV shopping etc...
I'm gonna give it a few more days.
I had some light red on the TP ystrdy morn after a BM, and thot- :witch:-popped in a tampon for the day- like 10 hrs ( :roll: I know,I know) ...
,but when I took it out that eve when I got home, it was totally white! Not a speck on it :shrug: so we shall see as today is actually proper AF due day, and I can't check if cervix is opening cuz I got my acrylics supppper long :rofl:
Not trying to impale the Ute !


----------



## Fern81

J- you are a mystery, woman. Fx fx that elusive line gets darker. Geez it's expensive to get a beta over there! 

Dobby- aww boys have such cute clothes!! We got ds the CUTEST snow suit but wouldn't you know it, we're having a glorious warm winter lol with average high temps around 23 C. I walked past a clothing store yesterday in a hurry, popped my head in and noticed awesome lil faded denim jeans hahaha perfect for when he starts crawling!! I'm definitely getting him a pair! Hope A shows up next week, then. I had G on 38w4d. And he was perfect despite the cord being so tightly around his neck my dr had to cut it off (couldn't lift it off!). Enjoy your last week(s) before motherhood. Those weeks are super special too.

Mrsgreen I hope you officially get to ttc soon yeeeyyy! Aren't the doctors making you wait after you had a c-section? I know some doctors advise a year after a cs to start ttc but every dr is different. My fertility specialist didn't even ask how I delivered G; he just said ok let's go for August! Also I'm just excited to ttc at the same time as you again.

M&s lol I hate when date nights fizzle like that. And I agree on people not updating. Spoilsports. 

We're doing well. G is so big. He is crying less, we've adapted our parenting and nanny style to giving him more attention, toys and one-on-one contact. He loves eye contact and talking. The world is just a bigger place to him now and he needs to be more engaged in it to stay happy (I think).


----------



## gigglebox

Lev slept through the night! He stirred a bit here and there but i gave him a binky and he fell back asleep. Slept from about 10pm to 6:30am O_O and he only woke up then because my alarm went off. I hope this continues. What a blessing to get sleep like that!

Dobs, solid legally blonde reference :haha: i love that movie. Also, hang on to your favorite outfits "just in case". I wish i had, despite swearing off any more kids. I got rid of evvvvverything and now really miss a few cute things that I could've used for Levin. Or you could always usw thwm for a little commissioned quilt or something down the line, makes a nice sentimental gift or keep for yourself!

MS where are you vacationing?

Cp i think ewcm is always the best indicator of things, especially if combined with a positive opk. GL this cycle! 

So i'm. Leeding again...? Wtf. Been days now of this really light flow dark red/brown shit. So over this.

J your test baffle me.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I see that line too. Although if this cycle isn't it, I vote you bin those tests and buy some different ones. That many lines that many times, I blame the tests being bad.

Fern, 23'c in winter?! We're having a decent summer over here, 18-20'c and sunny :rofl:

My midwife said three months after c-section for healing, although ideally a year for replenishing iron stores and general recovery, especially for me who borders on anaemia at the best of times. And that's after my second c-sect. Apparently VBA2C is also encouraged now, they said they 'see no reason' that I wouldn't be able to deliver any future babies normally. 

Def agree that once babies 'wake up', they want to be included. It's so funny when they start babbling as if they're taking part in your conversations.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yay for Lev! We've had a couple of better nights, 9pm til 5am and 4am which seems crazy to me at this age after the previous babies I've had. But long may it continue.

We just rented a house on the coast, an hour away from home. We were going to go down to Wales for some warmer weather but it's a 5-6hr drive so decided against.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs yay for Levin sleeping!!!!

Fern- no one told me... at least I can't remember if anyone did but I know my doctor didn't say anything. I know the standard is a year but I'm not worried about it. I was sooo stretched out with two I few like one would be a breeze haha plus if we wait the 3 months like we're supposed to it'll be about 9-10 months so close enough right? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

MS sorry the vk fell through. Is there a fun, closer spot to go to?

MS and Gigs excellent sleeping progress! Woot woot!

Gigs yeah as I was washing clothes I think I'll hang on to 5-10 outfits per size. It's not so much we're swearing off a seconds. We would like him to have a sibling, but we also can't afford two and a house and I refuse to raise two kids in this condo. So we'll revisit it after we've purchased a house and my parents retire/are closer and could babysit. Which makes me wonder about saving the big items instead of selling them but there's nowhere to store them =\

J yeah $100 is a bit much. Can you go to the doctor and take one of their urine tests? I'm just baffled

Fern awww yay for G! That's cute that he's aware now. I'm excited for that stage.

Ummmm k mind is blank now sorry


----------



## M&S+Bump

We're on holiday Dobs, since Saturday. Just closer to home and not quite as exciting a place as the other house was (that had a pool and hot tub) :) it's all quiet today as the extra kid we had has gone home and no visitors so we're down to just four kids and four adults (down from a peak of seven adults, two teenagers and six kids a few days ago)

If you don't have storage and no time line for a second, I'd sell the big stuff while they have value. It'll get on your nerves if you're tripping over it all the time. 

Mrs g, nine months is close enough to a year :haha: I was pregnant with Nat nine months after Joe, and nobody batted an eye-lid. And I'm sure J said she conceived her DS five months after c-sect!


----------



## JLM73

Hey ladies, sorry for the delay it's been a busy morning into the afternoon, but I do have pics of this morning's FMU test. The line appears a bit darker than yesterday's fmu test :-k
So far no AF -due today-fingers crossed!
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
Pics are of today's fmu-17, then comps of ystrdy's fmu -15 and today's-17.
 



Attached Files:







20170713_124937-1_80.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9









20170713_125315-1_1_80.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8









20170713_125345-1_80.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11









20170713_125434-1_80.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Hm I feel like it should be darker than that at this point, but who knows? Maybe smu will be darker since yesterday your smu was darker?


----------



## kittykat7210

J I actually see the line coming back! I had negative tests at 17dpo with peachy, so I don't completely think you're out, I really think the line is coming back because I couldn't see anything but now I do again


----------



## JLM73

No idea:shrug: i am just glad to still see _something_ there

*M&S* I only but a cpl tests at a time and from 4 diff cities here local, all nearby, _but_ I know for a fact I have used 4 diff lot numbers so far :thumbup:
These last 2 ( last nights TMU #16, and todays fmu #17) are from the newest lot # at a store I had not shopped at till ystrdy.

The Betas are $49 each at the local Walk In -Cash Lab,tho the lady only charged $39 for the 1st to be nice. My doc told me last yr they use 5miu urine tests, an they will NOT show them to you, and they don't consider faintsas :bfp::growlmad:
so no use bugging the doc about it yet.
I don't mind paying for 2 more if the lines continue to darken over the next few days, no matter how slowly. I never had sequential betas with Any of my reg pregs, so no idea if I have had any slow rises in the past:shrug:

I only had serial betas when doing the twin surrog, and that was just IVF clinic protocol, as well as the fact we put in THREE embies :shock:
Frankly that beta skyrocketed! It was so high on 1st draw, that wwe thot all 3 stuck!
Even the 2nd draw 2 days later more than tripled!! eek

*Fern* I am soooo excited for your FET!!!:xmas8:
How many will you be transferring??I thot you froze 2 ??
Also, any chance the clomid will make you O/conceive naturally now that preg may have changed yur body up a bit?:flower:

*Mrs G* 9 months is plenty close enuff!
I had the surrotwins, my doc was fine with me starting TTC DS at 6 months since I healed so well.:blush: wellll....I started at 5 months thinking it would take a while and BAM!:flower: first try lol
She still said it was fine tho, and that preg was a breeze.
I never get MS with any preg, but singleton was MUCH more comfy to carry- especially on my ribs :rofl:

*Gigsey* I was away a while- did you sell all yer duckies?
How's the art biz? I just started my abstracts again...the pink hair inspires me lol

Also YAY:happydance: on the long sleep!


----------



## DobbyForever

Bummer. It's so weird how they won't show you your own test. Like it's my pee, my test, I want to see it lol. Like I feel like that should be an ok request  but I'm weird.

Anywho back to decorating


----------



## shaescott

J did you take an smu test?


----------



## JLM73

Still holding as I had a late lunch with a HUGE frozen Chai mmm:yummy:
Wawa is having siptopia...so all hand crafted drinks of *smu *size ate only!$1.99
Includes lattes, ice coffees, milkshakes, smoothies, frozen drinks flurricanes etc
Got a lishus tastin roasted chicken, Applewood bacon hoagie with honey mustard and veggies too...then proceeded to drink a strawberry lemonade and a diet soda:blush:
Has been so thirsty I think it's due to all these holds every day in a row

:rofl:***smu = any


----------



## shaescott

lol J I love how you got autocorrected from any to smu cuz it's the letters to the right of each of the letters in any. Maybe you say smu too much :rofl: and if you don't know where I'm referring to, it's to smu size lol vs any size. 

Eagerly awaiting your (late) smu test!


----------



## JLM73

LOL *Shae*:rofl:
went back to correct it and figured it was too funny to change!
I was using SWYPE so yea it went for every letter RIGHT of what I tried to swype lol
been a prob since getting these long nails...def cutting to half length next week!

On a sep note- :-k
my temp is still diving, no bueno but then again - I didn't temp before O so no idea if I would have been AT , below, or slightly above cover now :(


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah the steady dropping temp concerns me as well, but you've gotten through another day with no AF so still good with those light lines you've got. 
You're temps are often pretty messed up die to your sleep issues though right?


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. Isn't the higher temp related to progesterone usually? I really wish you could get something done if beanie is in there being a fighter


----------



## JLM73

Sorry ladies, way too many liquids today, there is no way this line's making the upload but here they are in their failed Glory LOL hopefully better with fmu tomorrow
I think the nights I slept just 3hrs or less have open circles, but yes,no ambien right now, and I Def have had very broken sleep
despite that, I usually have nice high temps post O, so if a progest issue , that would be new
 



Attached Files:







20170713_225207-1.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm not seeing it anymore J :( i'm relly sorry it's not looking like it'll pan out this cycle:( 

Dobs that's a good idea with the clothes. I don't blame you for wanting the next kiddo in your own home. 

AFM, my MIL and I made a weight loss bet! $75 for whichever one of us drops 20lbs first. You ladies gotta hold me accountable  hubs says i'll lose because MIL has more weight to drop. Step FIL says MIL will lose because i have age on my side. Isn't it nice how much faith our hisbands have in us? :roll: was kinda irritated with hibs last night anyway because of his lack of faith, and then he let the baby pass out am hour early (I wasn't home, was out playing tennis), fed the ducks (a less rhan 10 minute job) then just chilled on the couch watching house of cards. There are so many dishes to do...wish he'd spend some time doing then if the baby was passed out. Maybe i'm asking to much because that's what i would do...? And men are far from mind readers!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww gigs I have faith in you! Sorry about hubs. True, they aren't mind readers but I hear you on wishing he would take initiative.

Yeah I just honestly cannot deal with having neighbors on both sides, no real yard, and the delinquents who live here potentially being his friends. No thanks.

J I'm just at a loss. I don't really know what to say other than see a doctor when you can. I'm sorry your insurance situation isn't ideal. I can't imagine not being able to march in and demand a blood test min once a week or unlimited pee tests =\


----------



## Fern81

J- I wish I could zoom in on your uterus with a microscope lol. Fx continues.

Yep we froze two but I do NOT want to put both back as I don't want twins. We'll see if they even survive thaw! And I've actually always ovulated perfectly, all hormone levels and dh's swimmers are great etc. It's just the endo. Endo creates a toxic uterine environment and because it grows on my ovaries, dr suspected that it could have damaged my egg cells- a suspicion partly confirmed after ivf when more than half the eggs they harvested were abnormal and too damaged to fertilize :(. We might ttc naturally for a while if the FET fails.


----------



## JLM73

Temp rebounded this morning, so hoping that is a good sign...will post fmu pic later as I gotta meeting early today, and it's so so as yet again, despite NOT drinkig anything for 8+ hrs, am urine still pretty diluted :(


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry J :( fern can you explain your situation in a nut shell if you're up to it? I'm so cury.

Dobs thanks for having faith in me lol -- hope you're right! Today is official start date. We sent each other our pics of our scales so we'll see! I hope i get more time alone to exercise out of this. I could use more sanity breaks. I'd take the kids out to walk but it's too damn hot right now :/


----------



## gigglebox

My period is ridiculously heavy. Is this normal for first pp period? I can't remember from ds1. I'm soaking a super tampon in an hour. I hear first periods can be brutal...


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry gigs, no idea. Still waiting for AF myself. 
I know you can do the weightloss. Maybe hubby was so "supportive" but meant it as encouragement?


J, waiting for your update!!

How did Logan turn 8 months old already????


----------



## Fern81

Don't know if you missed this post Gigs so I'll repost & explain a bit more :)


Yep we froze two but I do NOT want to put both back as I don't want twins. We'll see if they even survive thaw! Then the doctor will advise us on if we should put back one or both (depends on the embie quality after thawing). But for now the plan is to transfer one. 

I've actually always ovulated perfectly, all hormone levels and dh's swimmers are great etc. It's just the endo. Endo creates a toxic uterine environment and because it grows on my ovaries, dr suspected that it could have damaged my egg cells- a suspicion partly confirmed after ivf when more than half the eggs they harvested were abnormal and/or too damaged to fertilize . We might ttc naturally for a while if the FET fails. We won't be trying naturally this cycle (that's the plan); because we want to give our frosties a chance at life first. 

As to our relationship - yep I did ask for a divorce, we are still together for now but I don't want to discuss him again if you ladies don't mind. :( we both would like for G to have a sibling though.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* Mine were heavy then lightened over the next cpl...
Likely extra lining still left over :shrug:
I too have faith you will lose the weight!:thumbup:
What always helped me stick to weight loss was keeping a small notebook on hand daily - like the pocket size spirals, and writing down EVERYTHing I ate each day with calorie count next to it.
I found it helped me realize how FAST you can meet and exceed your daily limit, and it take minus 3500 cals just to lose a pound!! 
So judging by that, you can consume the daily amt needed to lose the weight in X amt of days.
There are free cal counting apps/ websites as well.
I personally prefer the cal cutting method as you can still have LOTSof yummy things and eat ALL day and still make your goals. I also boughta small novel size calorie count food book to keep in my purse, so when out running errands I could look up the cal count on fast foods/restaurant take outs I was craving!
Usually just seeing my fave Applebee's SALAD was 1360 cals!! Or a whopper is 677 cals ( meal about 1430!!) was enuff for me too avoid them.
You don't have to exercise alot, nor count fats, or carbs either.
It's just a FACT that if your normal daily activity level requires say 2200 cals a day, and you drop intake to 1700/day, being 500 cals under each day, you WILL lose a pound every 7 days (-500 cals x 7 days= -3500cals/week= - 1 lb)

For example here were my staple daily foods the month I lost 15 LBS-
Boiled/scrambled eggs 60-80 cals each depending on type/brand (Breakfast)
Bag of extra butter microwave popcorn 105-125 cals usually(snack)
Apples 60-85 cals depending on size/type(snack)
Pickles- usually 10 cals or less each (snack)
WHOLE Bag of premixed Salad from store 45-60 cals before dressing/toppings
Starkist Flavored- liquid free Tuna ready to eat packs (foil packs)60-105 cals per size
(I used these on salad mix no dressing- they come in many flavors like Terryaki, Sweet n Spicy, Lemon Pepper etc- I don't like fish, but these are AMAZING!)
Yogurt cups - 60-80 cals
Flavored Rice Cakes 30-55 cals dep. on flavor- Make great dessert fillers
*Also there are a zillion sugar subst. foods now that are low cal that were NOT out when I did my 15 lb in a month loss!

Here is how I did my rapid loss as I HATE dieting being a foodie. My goal was Drop it FAST then maintain, and I have for over 10 years now, NOT saying it's the healthiest way, but it is fast.

1 I used an online free diet program to log my cal count for each day
2 I Carried a pocket spiral notebook ALL day EVERYday and wrote the cls for everything I ate- totaling it each night (this allowed me to really restrict cals early in the day when I knew we were having a decadent cake/dinner that night, so I could eat with everyone else!)
3 I carried a Cal Count book RELIGIOUSLY in my purse to check any take out foods BEFORE ordering
4 The diet program told me my daily cal requ. after I input daily routine, and/or added extra activities done per day. It calculated I needed 2400 cals/day-working at the fire dept then, and wanting to lose 15 lbs in a month-before I returned to my home station, I decided to cram it and took energy boost pills ( high caffeine mostly) and ctmydailycals down to *700/day****NOT healthy per say, but I ate alot of salad bags, apples, tuna and eggs, so good protein.
I was exhausted each night, especially running calls still, but I DID lose a pound every other day:thumbup:
I ate alll day from the low cal items above, so i was never hungry, and drank crystal light or diet sodas or water, but I was tired :sleep: Oh and took prenatals too.

Again NOT recommending you go that hardcore,I am just that way to knock things I don't wanna do out as quickly as poss. And it was rigorous enuff I didn't wanna repeat it for 10 years now :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Myfitness pal is fabulous for me to track my calories or nutrients as I choose. I generally try to eat enough protein to protect my muscles while losing mostly fat. 

J, glad to see the temp back up :)


----------



## kittykat7210

I wouldn't recommend low calorie intakes!! they make you feel like shit!! I ate 600/day and lost real quick but it damn near killed me (and that's not an exaggeration) the weight loss when it's so quick can become obsessive very quickly (600/every other day, fasting for days on end etc), I got down to 83lbs and was hospitalised. Don't heavily diet it just breaks you :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Well in mfp it lets you mark how much you want to lose a week and fusses at you if you log less than 1100 calories a day. 
I have mine set to about 1.5 lbs a week but can go as low as .5 lbs a week. You will lose the most the first 10 days and then it will slow and go up and down in loss after about a month or so.


----------



## kittykat7210

Cppeace said:


> Well in mfp it lets you mark how much you want to lose a week and fusses at you if you log less than 1100 calories a day.
> I have mine set to about 1.5 lbs a week but can go as low as .5 lbs a week. You will lose the most the first 10 days and then it will slow and go up and down in loss after about a month or so.

Yeh I got kicked off mfp for having an eating disorder, so they do check!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Mfp is very good imo about making sure you don't enter starvation mode/eat too little. I've never been one for calorie counting because I could never do it lifelong unless doctor's orders, and I see how quickly the weight comes back on once you stop. I just eat clean with SO now and try to avoid treats unless I'm in the mood. My problem is lack of exercise since I can't do what I like. And gigs I feel that way about walking as well. The sidewalk is too hot for the dogs so we don't walk :(

Fern fxed they survive the thaw and one takes so G can have his sibling :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I LOVE this diet talk. I had a nice talk with my doctor yesterday about it and how frustrated I was getting with not loosing weight despite eating healthy and doing some physical activity. Granted I should step up both a notch but like come on! So I'm going to try a meal replacement diet for a little while and see how it goes and go from there. I really really want to get my weight down and hopefully off the blood pressure meds before we get pregnant. Getting my weight down is my only hope on getting off the meds and it's not even guaranteed it's just a "that could help it" I just want a healthy pregnancy. 

So maybe it's time I get a ticket and make it more real as gig says haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I LOVE this getting pregnant talk! :)


----------



## wookie130

I truly in my heart believe that diets don't work...you CAN lose weight on them, yes, but seriously, counting calories and focusing on portions, etc., is not a sustainable lifestyle for anyone. I am all about looking at the specific foods you consume, and focusing on WHY you eat, and learning to eat to live, rather than living to eat. Doing a Whole30 really opened my eyes to what certain food groups were doing to my hormones, insulin levels, energy levels, etc. The whole idea that "everything in moderation" is a good approach is really misguided...I am seriously a carb/sugar addict, to the point where it physically does damage to my health. Telling me to eat sugar in moderation is like telling a junkie the snort lines of coke in moderation...there is no such thing as moderation. Sugar is a toxin...when in the form of fructose (the sugar available in fruits) in small amounts, you're getting sugar, yes, but you're also getting a lot of very healthy micronutrients that help cell regeneration, etc. 

Right now, I'm unable to follow my own advice on eating...pregnancy and the coinciding hormones turns me into a junk food/carb monster, and while I hate myself at times for it, it's just the nature of the beast. Once I'm finished being pregnant, and in a place to begin thinking about getting myself back in shape and losing weight, I'll definitely go back to being Paleo. I feel healthy on it, and it's a lifestyle, not a diet. I'm POSITIVE it's the reason why I became pregnant so easily this time...my hormones were balanced, my insulin levels were in check, my thyroid was optimal, etc. I'd highly recommend anyone check it out.


----------



## JLM73

Just keep in mind that it's VERY easy to over eat some high cal foods for as little as 2 days, and get 3500 extra cals= gained a lb of weight, vs denying your bod 3500 cals ( could take a week or more if not sticking to a regimen).

So Dobs IMO its been waaaaay easy to get on the scale once a week or so and SEE the number creep up, and immed reign in the excess cals for a few days for TEN years, vs that ONEmonth of strict cal cutting lol

*MrsG* I thot your high b/p was a preg related thing :(
In my case I was thin, very fit, eating healthy, and just developed very very high b/p's once I turned like 30/31! They blame it on family genetics (YAY:growlmad:) as I was checked for EVERYthing from tumors to kidney failure!
All checked out fine ...
Sooo I have been thru many many diff b/p meds since 2007 grrrr.
I hope you ARE able to get off them tho!


----------



## Cppeace

Diets as diets don't work sustainably but tracking your calories, logging your food teaches you portions, control and to be able to sustain for lifetime changes.


----------



## DobbyForever

All I know is my mom has done atkins or Jenny Craig or weight watchers or counting cals and then once she hits her goal she stops because who really wants to live that way and within a month her weight is back to pre diet. BUT they don't eat healthy. She doesn't care to learn. The woman drinks like 4 vita cocos a day because "coconut water is good for you" no mom first vita coco sucks as far as they go, it still has natural sugars so drinking four+ a day not a good idea, and omg the junk in her house is real. And, like mom like daughter, she doesn't exercise


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree on diets don't work thing. However, they do help you loose weight to start and then move to a lifestyle approach. That being said I used to eat crap a bunch of crap and occasionally still do but it's pretty rare and overall we do eat healthy. We stay away from processes junk which in my option was a huge problem for us in the past (and when I gained a lot of weight). I haven't gained anything since pregnancy obviously but before that my weight stayed the same so I think I have learned a lot but of course there's always more to learn and I'll continue to work on it I'm sure for the rest of my life. 

J- it was! But apparently my bp is normal on it still! Ugh so frustrating so since I gained a good amount of weight early ttc I want to get that amount off and pray it'll help! Although I may have to stay on it.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, i am like that. I can't keep calorie journals or i start obsessing, then it becomes a challenge to myself of how low i can go, which ultimately turns into beating myself up if i exceed 400 cals in a day (former ED girl here).

Instead i try to eat less carbs and sugar an exercise more. It's sustainable and i feel good! I lost about 50lbs this way after ds1 and it took 3 years and a baby to gain back 40lbs (and 14 of that is baby weight). But i'll have to kickstart weight loss with being a bit more unsustainable regimen though if i want to win the bet...

BABIES! i am SO excited for more pregnancy tests to ogle!!!

Not a chance we had a oops baby now, not with all the bleeding. J's "noah" joke comes to mind :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Green get a ticker!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp how did you do the ticker connected to my fitness pal?


----------



## Cppeace

Um on mfp they give the board code. You have to use it.I think it's under profile or basic settings.


----------



## Michellebelle

Everyone has been so chatty today! Love the diet talk, and good luck winning the bet, Gigs!

I think different diets work for different people. For me, cutting out carbs and sugars helped me to lose the bit of belly weight I had at the end of last year, and I think cutting out carbs and gluten for just a bit is what helped me get pregnant and not miscarry finally! I think it did help my hormone levels stabilize to what they should be, just like what Wookie said.

That being said... now that diet is out the window and I do what I need to to keep my blood sugars in check do my GD is controlled. Once we start TTC #2 or I need to lose weight post-birth, I'll definitely cut down on carbs and gluten again.

Also... had an ultrasound yesterday and baby is doing great and is head down right now. Hopefully she stays that way!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks cpp I'll have to look again. I was on my app so I may have to go online?

Michelle- congrats on baby being head down. Remind me, any names picked out?


----------



## Michellebelle

We've got a few we like, but no decision has been made yet! We may narrow it down to two or three and then decide once she is born and see which one fits her best.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm going to swear a lot. Sorry not sorry.

I totally fucked up the wall trying to hang pictures. I'm such a miserable human being lol how the f* do people do this?! The nails never catch in the bracket!!!! Coycycyocyo

And I broke my favorite frame. But on the bright side I figured out how to use my drill to mount hanging brackets on it. Just broke it in the process.

I don't want to do A's room now I'm gonna fuck shit up =\

Michelle oooo congrats! That's exciting!!! Ten week countdown


----------



## gigglebox

Dude you should see my walls. I take the "stab now, adjust later" approach so i put a million holes in the wall to hang a single pic :haha: i want to see how it looks when you're done!


----------



## shaescott

Michelle I can't believe you're 30 weeks already! Yay for head down!

Dobs I know it's frustrating, but do remember that you're preparing to have a baby, you're stressed, you're hormonal, it's gonna upset you more than usual when things break or get messed up. Much love, I hope you feel better :hugs:

Diet talk: I can't count calories. I used to have an ED and I would obsessively count calories on mfp and I frequently got yelled at for being under 1100 but I didn't get kicked off, probably because I would often binge at night when I was starving and it would bring the numbers up a little. It was stupid for me to be trying to lose weight. I was 5'8" and 123 pounds when the ED started. I got down to 112 pounds in 2-3 months, despite my nightly binges. I know it's only an 11 pound loss but my starting bmi was 18.7, just barely not underweight (under 18.5), so it was harder for me to lose weight when I didn't have much to lose. My lowest bmi was 17.0 and now that I eat normally again I fluctuate naturally between 123-130 lbs. So when it comes to getting fit, I cannot and will not count calories or attempt to lose weight. I don't want to lose weight. I want to be in shape. I have twigs for arms, my thighs hold most of my fat, I don't have any strength anywhere... so I can only easily track exercise, and I don't focus on the calories burned, just the times and reps and weights of whatever I'm lifting. I ordered a fat caliper online so I should be able to tell my body fat percentage. When I can tell that, I can track it, and watch it go down, cuz I wanna gain muscle, so my lean body mass percentage will go up, therefore decreasing my body fat percentage. Anyway, point being, I can't count calories or depend on the scale or really even diet.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and have you considered command strips to hang things? That way there's no holes in the walls?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Gigs you're a woman after my own heart! That's exactly my approach to things! Haha that or find a YouTube video first then hold first fix later

Shae whenever I read or hear ED I immediately go to erectile dysfunction so I was super confused for a moment. Hugs. I'm glad you know what works for you/what your boundaries are. Honestly I hate "damage free" stuff. Every time I have used it, there was major paint damage or wall damage when I went to remove it no matter how gentle I was. Had hundreds of dollars taken out of various deposits from it. So I'd rather a tiny nail hole.

This latest adventure was just the family wall nothing exciting. Had an 8x10 of my dad's Air Force picture printed, hung up my MS graduation photo, a collage of pics from the photo shoot with SO way back when (that's the frame I broke though lol), and one pic of each dog. Left space for one more frame to put up A's newborn photos. Sent the deposit to the photographer yesterday :). SO is paying because I cried I couldn't afford it hehe

He also brought me panera with not one but TWO chocolate chip cookies. Someone is getting the good loving tonight


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, I respect everyone's limits and such. I never said that counting calories was right for everyone and I'm glad that others find the way that works best for them. 
To be stronger you need lift weights or do other strength exercise and I highly recommend increasing protein as well. Protein helps muscles be preserved or grow. Without increased protein you may get stronger but you may also lose muscle and definitely won't gain any unless you eat between 60 and 100 g of protein a day.I try and eat around that amount myself just to preserve my muscles while losing. 
If you strength train you will get stronger no matter what you eat but increasing protein will help gain the muscle and stop you from losing any from the increased calorie burns.


----------



## Jezika

I tried MFP a few years ago but found it to be so time consuming so I gave up (I also don't like taking time to read or delete unread emails - my phone mailbox currently has 36,000 unread emails, which gives my friends major anxiety when they see that number, heh heh). But mostly I found MFP depressing. It may have made me more conscious of food choices, but it also ruined food by making me feel guilty. Now I'm not too fussed about weight loss and I go mostly for non-processed, natural options with some treats here and there. I'm a sucker for cheese though. I'm also okay with my weight since I'm almost back to pre-preg weight (except my boobs are now massive). I probably need to do strengthening exercises to sort my belly out, which I this is a result of diastasis recti, or whatever it's called. My most successful past weight loss involved cutting our meat and dairy (other than cheese). I still only have almond milk with coffee and cereal, but I do eat meat (though not every day). I did exercise daily before preg though (long walk or bike ride for commute). I'm sure I'd lose more weight if I was still doing that. Probably breastfeeding helped too.

Dobs those command strips recently ruined our walls too. Boo.


----------



## Jezika

Also, not sure if this is a Toronto thing, but soooo many women on my social media apps are posting stuff about them doing weight lifting. Some have some serious muscles. Apparently it can sometimes be a type of ED though if someone becomes obsessive about it and it consumes their life and damages their health. But if it's one's profession and they're competing, isn't that preoccupation simply expected, if not revered? I think I remember discussing this in my ED course. Except I obviously don't, because my memory sucks these days. But in any case, it's interesting how the lines are blurred when it comes to sport/athleticism etc.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol on erectile dysfunction. That would be confusing lol

CP oh I know, I wasn't mad at you or accusing you of anything etc, I wasn't talking directly at you either, just in general. No worries <3

Jez there is indeed such a thing as being obsessed with your health/fitness to the point that it is a disorder. Luckily, I'm lazy, so getting myself to actually exercise requires mental strength. I don't have to fight mentally to not exercise lol. I don't want to get massive muscles or look like a piece of barbecue chicken like some of those ladies do. I want noticeable but still subtle abs, and when I flex I want to have visible arm muscle. I don't need to see it without flexing, really. I just want to be healthy and stronger than I am now.


----------



## shaescott

Here's what I mean with how I want to look and all. I think the "bad" ones look manly, unattractive, and kinda scary, while the "good" ones look sexy and fit.


----------



## wookie130

I think like anything, the "good" vs. "bad" female muscle "styles" (if you will) is kind of denigrating. I mean, everyone has the right to their preferences, and it's fine if one prefers one look over another...but is one really "good" or "bad"? Do they generate these graphics for men, and their body types? Why can't a woman with big muscles be perceived as sexy...could it be because the traditional role of women is to be softer, feminine, and general "weaker" then our male counterparts, and the big ripped muscley look challenges those stereotypes? Just something to think about! ;) Discuss. Talk amongst yourselves. :rofl: :)


----------



## gigglebox

Eh, the muscle-y look at all isn't for me personally but to each their own. Like I always say when it comes to art I don't loke, "it's not my taste." My personal goal is to feel healthier, but I'd like to look "skinny fat". If i get muscles along the way then whatever. 

Dobs I always think "emotionally disturbed " first :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't like the female (or male for that matter) body builder look, to me it looks unnatural, but that's just my opinion!! If I could pick any body for myself, it would be a taller and slimmer, I like the elongated fairy type look!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Like with everything else in life, I try to appreciate other people's choices regardless of what my own aesthetic preference is. I know lots of people who want big muscles like that. And I don't personally think even the 'good' pictures look nice. I like womanly figures on women, big boobs and hips and softness. A little strangely however my ideal look for myself is adequately covered by the phrase 'heroin chic' - long, skinny, a bit unhealthy looking, like if you bend you might snap. It's been a long time since I looked like that though. Grungy is my natural state, but gaunt takes effort :haha: 

I'd like to be strong, but I'd rather be skinny. I'm determined to get back to being able to pull my 28" jeans off without unbuttoning. Currently, my DH's 32" jeans are too tight to be comfortable. My own won't go past my knees :( I like cake and wine too much :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I want to have Kate Upton's body. DDs and all lol. Well, maybe a little more definition in the tummy but I miss having a flat stomach like hers. But I'm with Wook. Labeling someone's body bad or good is really unfortunate. I prefer Gigs' not my taste or style or preference.

Wish me luck about to go wait fucking four hours to try and buy something from the stupid rickmobile r_r the things I do for this man


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- saying he's going to get lovin because he bought you two cookies is exactly how I remember pregnancy lol like that was my pregnancy summed up in one sentence hahaha
And I thought the same thing on ED

As for body types I prefer curvy toned women- if that makes sense to everyone. I love curves, but in all the right places. And as for men I loveeeeee big men. Not overweight but tall and broad shoulders and I think that looks best with a little meat on their bones. But to each their own which is a good thing since all people come in all shapes and sizes! 

AFM- we're going on a little overnight trip and I am so excited. DH has been working so much this momma needs a break, and a nap. 
In other news, one of the boys is getting on his hands and knees and rocking and I'm not happy about it. I don't think crawling is too far away which means we actually have to baby proof and my babies are growing!!!!!! I'm not mentally prepared for this.


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo my sis in law just had her baby boy. I'm here at the hospital. Feeling like shit since I know I'm most likely not going to have another baby. Seriously trying not to cry. Ok going back under my rock now. Pity party in full effect


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Green I love it. The sad part is he got no loving. But I think me being here at this comic shop for four hours should doz. 2 more hours left! I just keep telling myself if I coul sit through my 3 hour test then I can do this lol

Tex :hugs: I'm so sorry. I really hope things work out in your favor and you get your second baby.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm so sorry Tex. :hugs: 
I know how you feel.


----------



## shaescott

Whoa okay guys I meant good vs bad for ME. There's nothing wrong with someone wanting to look any which way, it's all personal preference, like has been said. I meant no disrespect to anyone with that post. It was meant to be my personal opinion about what I do and don't want for my body. 

Tex, I'm sorry :( I can't imagine how you're feeling right now, but we're all here for you.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Tex :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

I know I sound like a jealous bitch right now-which ok I kinda am- but it just hurts to know that your one baby is 5 and there may not be any more. Ever. 

On the plus side DH did get a job at an auto parts store. He's making $12 an hour and will get between 5-10 hours of over time a week so that will put us pretty close to where we need to be income wise to pay our bills. Now that we can afford more $$ for food I'm going to try to eat cleaner/lower carb and see what happens. I know I need to lose some weight to get my horomone levels under control. I have no idea if I even ovulated this month honestly.


----------



## shaescott

Oh geez Tex, $12 an hour? Is that enough in Texas? The minimum wage in MA where I am right now is $11 and I get $11.25 an hour, and I'm just a cashier... then again, I guess a living wage is much lower in Texas than it is here. Hm. But I'm glad he's employed again and you can eat better again.


----------



## JLM73

*Tex*:hugs: I too truly hope you don't give up TTC, and maybe that BFP will be a surprise, but will also jolt yer hub into die hard job search, or to properly start his own place as he mentioned!

*Shae* I got that you meant good/bad for you, IMO I am no fan of the bulky over muscled female body builder look- Nor the pro male body builders with all their unnatural bulk, huge veins popping out and waaay too dark spray tans to better define muscle:roll:
I dated one once- AMAZING to look at- like a Belgian Warrior body from some Medieval Movie! But ugh....the constant hourrrrrrs in the gym daily, all the specialty diets, drinks, shakes, and in bed - tho he was truly a Belgian stallion! He was soooooo uncomfy to cuddle with!! Constant stubble burn, like laying on velcro, from all the shaving to see muscle better, and rock hard body so NOT comfy to lay on that chest...

It is NOT natural at all for women to have that amt of muscle, and takesALOT to get/maintain it. I worked with a pro female bodybuilder at thee fire dept, and I would equate their routine to a form of ED...
She held many titles/trophies as well, but seriously!
1 EVERY food, drink, shake was MEASURED to a T
2 She would not eat a min earlier than scheduled meal, snack, shake times
3 She Obsessively worked out alllllll day between FD training and running calls until bed time
4 The 2 days before competitions/shows she had NO food intake, and no more than 8oz water FOR THE DAY!?! IF we had a long fire call or training,she would have ONE full bottled water (16.9 oz) extra for the day...
This was to dehydrate the muscles, which require alot of fluid, so they would be harder, and more defined in the show...annnnnd of course nails and spray tan :haha:

AFM Temp held this morning :dance:
No AF - 2 days late at 15dpo :dance:
Lines still faint :(
Anyone had a blighted ovum or ectopic??
I hear lines stay light??


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I agree I know what you meant, it's just sad the picture labeled it that way.

J no idea =\

Tex I definitely felt that when people got pregnant or had kids so don't be hard on yourself :(


----------



## kittykat7210

JLM73 said:


> *Tex*:hugs: I too truly hope you don't give up TTC, and maybe that BFP will be a surprise, but will also jolt yer hub into die hard job search, or to properly start his own place as he mentioned!
> 
> *Shae* I got that you meant good/bad for you, IMO I am no fan of the bulky over muscled female body builder look- Nor the pro male body builders with all their unnatural bulk, huge veins popping out and waaay too dark spray tans to better define muscle:roll:
> I dated one once- AMAZING to look at- like a Belgian Warrior body from some Medieval Movie! But ugh....the constant hourrrrrrs in the gym daily, all the specialty diets, drinks, shakes, and in bed - tho he was truly a Belgian stallion! He was soooooo uncomfy to cuddle with!! Constant stubble burn, like laying on velcro, from all the shaving to see muscle better, and rock hard body so NOT comfy to lay on that chest...
> 
> It is NOT natural at all for women to have that amt of muscle, and takesALOT to get/maintain it. I worked with a pro female bodybuilder at thee fire dept, and I would equate their routine to a form of ED...
> She held many titles/trophies as well, but seriously!
> 1 EVERY food, drink, shake was MEASURED to a T
> 2 She would not eat a min earlier than scheduled meal, snack, shake times
> 3 She Obsessively worked out alllllll day between FD training and running calls until bed time
> 4 The 2 days before competitions/shows she had NO food intake, and no more than 8oz water FOR THE DAY!?! IF we had a long fire call or training,she would have ONE full bottled water (16.9 oz) extra for the day...
> This was to dehydrate the muscles, which require alot of fluid, so they would be harder, and more defined in the show...annnnnd of course nails and spray tan :haha:
> 
> AFM Temp held this morning :dance:
> No AF - 2 days late at 15dpo :dance:
> Lines still faint :(
> Anyone had a blighted ovum or ectopic??
> I hear lines stay light??

It's not unheard of to implant on 13dpo so if you are pregnant and implanted then your lines would only just start to get dark, and if it was 2 eggs then 1 may have implanted earlier causing the lines then if it didn't make it your body might have held on to the hcg. I still think you are in with a chance J and like I said I started to think your lines were getting darker again. I still had a negative at 17dpo remember so there is still a chance!!


----------



## TexasRider

Shae- min wage in Texas is 7.25 which is federal minimum wage level. There was talk of a bill being introduced to raise min wage in Tx but it went nowhere. The way I figured it with 40 hours + 10 overtime he would be making $675 before taxes each week. So he should bring home around $500+ each week. He's going to make his withholding lower- may it get much back at tax time but getting more each week is better anyway. That's roughly $34K a year before taxes etc. The boss said something about maybe a raise later so that would help too. 

The work is eaiser and in the AC etc. honestly he wasn't averageing that many hours working on cars. About 23 billed hours a week at $24 an hour=less than he would be making at Napa. So it's all about even lol.

I'm not giving up on TTC just know that the odds are against us. Maybe if we get caught up on some stuff and can save some $$ we can see about fertility treatments next summer when I have time to go to the doctor more often.


----------



## kittykat7210

Soooo... I think I'm 3cm dilated now :rofl: oops :haha: good job I finished the crib today!!


----------



## pacificlove

Tex sorry... :hugs: 

Green: that's exactly how Logan started. He's now 8 months old, crawling all over the place, pulling up, walking when he's holding on to us, etc...


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like excitement may begin soon Kitty, but not necessarily really soon. sometimes dilation starts days or even weeks before actual natural labor does.


----------



## Cppeace

I am very irritable and over sensitive today. I'm overblowing my reactions to little things. :growlmad:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks cp, yeh I don't think it's imminent or else I'd be getting contractions or something, but yeh scary times! Hopefully I'll make it until 37 weeks, I'll be happy then! 

Tex I'm glad that it's not completely off the table, Its good that your hubby has found something as well x

Cp sorry you're feeling emotional :( that's never fun!


----------



## Cppeace

It's just very unlike me- I general not unusual things.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol kit you think?! Did you like check yourself?! lol cuz if you did I love you

Peace sorry for the mood :(. Hopefully something turns it around today

Afm f*ing lol omg I seriously can't believe I spent all that time. I got him a shirt and pin and two mystery boxes so he better appreciate me lol. And now I'm at the grocery getting stuff to make his favorite dessert


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Lol kit you think?! Did you like check yourself?! lol cuz if you did I love you
> 
> Peace sorry for the mood :(. Hopefully something turns it around today
> 
> Afm f*ing lol omg I seriously can't believe I spent all that time. I got him a shirt and pin and two mystery boxes so he better appreciate me lol. And now I'm at the grocery getting stuff to make his favorite dessert

Haha yeh I checked myself :rofl: because I'm a weirdo and I've been getting low belly cramps for a few days now and wondered if it was me dilating, I think it is, I can get two fingers with room in my cervix :shock: I didn't shove them right in, just enough to feel there was a pretty wide opening :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- Eeek! I'm on baby watch for you too in addition to Dobby.

Shae- I knew you didn't mean any of that for YOU; the picture being labelled that way was dumb, though. I also thought it made a good conversation piece. ;)

Cpp- I'm sorry you're feeling sensitive right now. :hugs: Wish there was something we could do!

Tex- I'm glad to hear ttc is still on the table, and I know just how you feel with the sadness of a new baby in the family. You're happy for them, but sad for you...I totally get it. That "why can't that be me" feeling is tough, and hard to shake. Never say never. You don't know that you can't have another baby. There is a lot for you to try conception-wise, but you need the financial stability to do that first. :hugs: One thing at a time, and hopefully you have another baby when the time is right.

AFM- Baby's starting to get really active, and I'm getting more uncomfortable. I'm going to steal a little nap right now before I have to make dinner. We went to the pool, and the sun literally sucked the life right out of me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg kit you're my hero

Wook I hear you. I was on a mission so I was totally hyped in line and making the dessert, but now that I am on the couch in front of the fan I have zero energy and my feet f*ing hurt

I'm worried I didn't do the dessert right since I didn't have a recipe just recreating it from memory. I think each layer need to be fully frozen before adding the next so aesthetically it looks odd but I'm sure taste wise it will work out.


----------



## Cppeace

I think I broke my big toe :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Nooo cp what happened?


----------



## Cppeace

My pup tripped me and I slammed it very hard into the floor. It freaking hurts.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- how can they even do anything to help it if you did?
Also on the emotional front. It happens for no reason at all sometimes even when it usually doesn't. It'll go away and in the mean time take some "me" time if you can. 

Kitty- dude you're amazing. I love you I tried when I was pregnant and I couldn't even do it my belly was all kinds of in the way lol 

Dobs- I'm sure the taste is the same. What is it you made?

Wook- hope you got a nap in!

Shae- I didn't (and don't think anyone else) thinks you meant the good and bad thing as a negative. I think it was just a misunderstanding that came across wrong as things can online/ over text. 

That's all I can remember.


----------



## Cppeace

No unless it is a bad, bone shifted break or dislocated they just give tylenol and say stay off it. No point in going in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo peace I'm sorry. I'm with green. Is there even anything a doctor would do? Definitely ice and me time. I'd tell everyone f* off unless you're bringing me cookies and wine

Green they call it sinfully because it's so delicious it should be a sin. One of his mom's church friends gave her the recipe, but she is on vk so I can't get it from his mom. But his mom made it the way his dad likes it not the way he likes it and he was like super butt hurt about it. So it's basically an Oreo cookie crust as a bottom layer, then a layer of vanilla ice cream, then an optional layer of peanuts (he kept going back and forth on peanuts or no so I did one half with), then a layer of hot fudge, then a layer of sprinkled crushed graham crackers. Frozen.

But I didn't mash up the Oreos enough so some ice cream seeped into it. I didn't totally level or flatten the ice cream so some hot fudge fell into holes. And I didn't think to make a cut design with the cracker dust. So oh well.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, seriously?! I'd be like here's a packet of Oreos and a tub of icecream, knock yourself out! And the game shop? If I can't order it online, forget it :rofl:

I'm never going to let my DH see these posts, he'd feel so hard done by!

Kit, my hero also - I didn't think to check until my DH asked me if I had - and even then, I managed to get it totally wrong. 

Hope you're ok CP. I feel you on the feels. I'm not particularly stable of mind so huge irritation is common - today was so LOUD that I full on just hid in our bedroom until everyone left, didn't even say goodbye to my SIL and her husband and step-grankid (complicated) and refused to come back until children were sleeping and the kitchen had been cleaned and there was wine out.

Wooks, hope you managed to nap!


----------



## JLM73

Lines still faint as F*... :(
This is my fmu test, Tmu was still too diluted to test and I went on a pity party food and frozen espresso, soda binge lol so not sure ANY pee today will be testable
 



Attached Files:







20170715_184423-1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 12









20170715_184355-1-1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9









20170715_184347-1.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

J I still see it but it looks lighter to me :(

Lol MS I have a people pleasing complex. I definitely exemplify the ISFJ personality type. This van only comes through once a year or few years so no online orders. They also limit you to two items so some people go and then sell it on eBay for a nice profit. But really I just have a f*ing complex like I'm tired af but SO came home with blisters from a sun burn so I immediately ran to the store to get ice for his drinks and aloe and about to go massage his booboos with aloe


----------



## DobbyForever

See the top isn't pretty :(. It bubbled and was angry
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0676.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Cppeace

still looks good


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* As one who bakes for a biz, when I have pastries come out F'd up, I just label them J's Ugly Oatmeal Cookies etc lol
So long as the TASTE right, trust me- ppl still buy/eat them:thumbup:

Yup line is lighter since that darkest one ( #17) :( I am just uber confused how I had a 0 beta and lines before it, darker lines AFTER it, and STILL have lines 9 days after my first BFP??:huh:

*Kit*:shock: Eek! I hope baby E bakes a while longer! exciting you got that far dilated without pain it seems- should go fairly quickly when you do go into full on labor!

*CP* sorry you are down and irritable- def been there myself...
As for yer toe so sorry:hugs: my pups have def caused me many a fall/scars grrr
You should be able to buy a splinting boot at yer local pharmacy or walmart tho.
At least then you can walk freely while it mends


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I'd totes eat that. All of it. And then ask you to make me more.

Had peach cobbler tonight. My god...

CP sorry about your toe and mood. Are you thinking the latter might be a preg thing?

Sorry, so late and so tired I forgot everything else after seeing the dessert pic.


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks J. I can walk as long as I stay to the side of my foot. My feet naturally go that way anyway. Putting on shoes well, that may be an issue lol. Good thing I don't have to go anywhere for a while anyway.


----------



## wookie130

I would eat the shit out of that Oreo thing, Dobs. I don't care if it looks ugly or not, I'd dive-bomb it.

Oh, and peach cobbler...*drools* I just ordered a half bushel of peaches from a local farm, and I'm waiting for them to be ready. I want to make my kids some homemade crockpot peach oatmeal, and other stuff. :) Made a pile of zucchini bread yesterday...my garden is finally exploding with produce, and I have more zucchini than we know what to do with. It's not a bad "problem" to have, really, as we love zucchini everything. LOL! I think I'll make some sweet potato and zucchini hash tonight, and maybe some latkes.

I did manage a little nap yesterday, and it was pure nirvana, I tell you. :cloud9: Now, I have to go give my nearly potty-trained son (YAY!!!! He's getting it!!!! He's doing so well in his big-boy undies, and taking himself to the bathroom when he needs to) a haircut, bathe the daughter, and we're heading off to church. After that, I don't know what the day holds.


----------



## DobbyForever

Y'all are so seeet :)

Peace how is the toe today?

Wooks damn I'm tired just reading your list lol. You go super mom!

Afm SO's and my grandmother's birthday. We did my birthday last night because I didn't want SO to have to go to dinner after work since we eat out by my family. Probably do lunch with my fam and dinner with him tonight. Think I'll finish the nursery tomorrow. Maybe. If I'm not lazy lol. My BH came back two days ago but only at night and still quite uncomfortable. But really a whole lot of nothing. I just don't feel like he is coming out this next week. Maybe because he knows I want him to stay put. My mom was like how cool if he had the same birthday as you, 7/17/17. No thanks. But now a part of me wishes he comes 8/1 or 2 just because we literally have 6+ July birthdays as is :(. Ugh can't make up my mind. He can just come whenever he wants. Done trying to will it with my mind lol 

Sorry for ranting


----------



## DobbyForever

Also my mom got me two gifts because she said I always wanted them but never got them: archery and horseback riding lessons. She was so excited. And I'm just staring at her like I'm 28. I'm about to have a baby. I don't want to drive an hour and a half to go to these things and leave my baby/deal with pumping. Plus, I'm an adult. When I became an adult, I did the things I wanted to do as a kid. So I know how to ride a horse and I know how to shoot a bow... and SO is scared of horses. His words are "don't like because of a traumatic childhood experience". But I feel bad because Groupon are such assholes are returning things so I don't even know if I should mention to her that I really don't want it. And like she asked me what I wanted. I said same thing as always: money. There's nothing I want or need, and so anything she would be frivolous whereas money I can spend on necessities which would lower my stress. =\. I just don't want to tell her to return it if she can't =\


----------



## Cppeace

The toe is swollen, sore and half purple. 

Lol the temp is kinda following a similar pattern to last cycle. Not quite batman cowl but similar. Let's see if I get a better result. Could have an April fools baby lol


----------



## kittykat7210

J it wasn't without pain XD I've been having some quite bad really low tummy cramps for a few days, so I thought I'd check everything was okay, turns out I'm quite dilated :rofl:


Everyone stop talking about sweet stuff, I want all of it :rofl:

Evie has hiccups, in my pelvis, it's the weirdest feeling ever :haha:

Cp your emotions could be pregnancy related? FX!


----------



## Cppeace

It's possible but would be very early for symptoms. Fx


----------



## kittykat7210

It would, but my boobs always swell up 3-4dpo if I've conceived and no other times so it's not unheard of!


----------



## Cppeace

True, some women always have a tell like that.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about the groupon thing. That sucks. I know I suck at archery (I stood the wrong way and got a bullseye and then they made me stand the right way and I missed the target altogether from thereon out) and I rode horses once in Girl Scouts for a badge, and once bareback but really slow and led by my cousin. Honestly I think it's pretty cool but also kinda scary lol. I definitely have things I wish I could've done as a kid but they're things that would've required lessons for years to do well, and I'm too old to start now. I wish I could've done gymnastics, dance, and figure skating. I tried gymnastics in 8th grade but by then it was too late for me to overcome my fears and trust my body and stuff. I tried dance more recently and it was fun but I wasn't very good at it. I had the body for it, the teachers loved me, but my balance wasn't the best lol. Never tried figure skating classes. 

Kitty eeee babywatch for you tooooi

CP hoping your toe heals fast and that you're baking a little bean!

Okay we totally need bump shots from the people on baby watch before there's no bump left (and bump shots from everyone else too lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so tired. That's my unamused face. He still seems high af
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0686.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 25









IMG_0684.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs you have such a cute tidy bump! Laughing at your hand at the camera lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah that was the stop taking my picture now give me my phone back hand lol


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- You're HAWTTTTTT!!!! Lookin' great. I'm changing my prediction from the 18th, to the 24th. May be the best BnBer win.

Cpp- Ice that toe! Ice it like you've never iced be'fo!!!!

Kitty- Definitely on baby watch for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

I think Evie might make her debut before me. You're more dilated and she's low. I'm still getting hiccups mid abdomen ish and lots of kicks to my sternum and bewbs. Curious to see what progress has happened (if any) tomorrow morning.

Peace I second wooks ice ice ice though idk is it still icing window?

SO I'd like why are you so tired this last week umm I'm incubating a person that's why r_r

Everyone wants him here now lol. My mom goes back to work in three weeks and my brother back to Berkeley 8/24, so they are getting impatient. I've reached the point of just feeling like I can't do this anymore. I'm drinking one coconut water a day to keep my electrolytes up, and I have to drink it right before I do my errands or I have no energy to move.

Just a reminder for guessers I have a 90m labor ready massage booked on 7/25 at noon (39w2d) if he doesn't come before then


----------



## JLM73

Very late post of ystrdy's TMU test -22
And today's Tmu -24
Def see more today, but been there done that and faded back out a few days back...
So FX it continues to develop.

16 dpo per FF
 



Attached Files:







20170716_203319-1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 15









20170716_203306-1.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 10









20170716_203228-1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Cppeace

24 is definitely a bit darker. fx


----------



## shaescott

Hm. It's definitely still there. I just wish there was an easy answer for you, J.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> I think Evie might make her debut before me. You're more dilated and she's low. I'm still getting hiccups mid abdomen ish and lots of kicks to my sternum and bewbs. Curious to see what progress has happened (if any) tomorrow morning.
> 
> Peace I second wooks ice ice ice though idk is it still icing window?
> 
> SO I'd like why are you so tired this last week umm I'm incubating a person that's why r_r
> 
> Everyone wants him here now lol. My mom goes back to work in three weeks and my brother back to Berkeley 8/24, so they are getting impatient. I've reached the point of just feeling like I can't do this anymore. I'm drinking one coconut water a day to keep my electrolytes up, and I have to drink it right before I do my errands or I have no energy to move.
> 
> Just a reminder for guessers I have a 90m labor ready massage booked on 7/25 at noon (39w2d) if he doesn't come before then

Hate to say it Dobs but I think you might be right, I've been having some pretty painful contractions the last 2 hours, but they arent regular yet, enough to keep me awake since 3am :rofl: goddamn it Evie bake a bit longer!!!

Why do they call braxton hicks practice contractions!? My braxton hicks were tightenings up the top of my bump, and these contractions are like cramps at the bottom that get pretty intense for about a minute every so often XD


----------



## Jezika

How painful are they Kitty and when will you see midwife again? I can't even remember now exactly where the pain of my contractions were now, just that they came on so suddenly and ramped up so quickly that I felt like there was only like ten seconds of rest time between.

Dobs I'm going to go change my mine and go with an outrageous prediction of two days overdue.

Wooks one of my favourite meals is zucchini stew/soup (family recipe from Hungary). I boil grated zucchini with chopped garlic and bay leaves, add a roux (onion, olive oil, flour, paprika. milk/water), and then add chopped fresh dill and serve with sour cream. Sooo good. Not that you asked for the recipe...

J keeping fx for you and just generally wondering wth!!!

AFM we are gradually unpacking in our new place. We like it. Nice to finally have AC. Also, my bff has JUST started TTC which is super exciting. I introduced her to OPKs and now she's OBSESSED. Our other bff is also TTC, though they've been trying for more than six months now so have been seeing a fertility specialist. Can't wait to have some more babies in my friend circle, esp since I was the first.


----------



## kittykat7210

I have to concentrate on breathing through them kind of painful... If that makes sense, they aren't unbearable or anything so if it is labour it's early labour but they do hurt quite a bit haha but Evie has definitely dropped now because my ribs aren't hurting at all and I can see space between my boobs and bump :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

If they do get any sort of regular I'd maybe call the hospital or midwife to see what they think. Better safe than sorry! And wow you're up early. Are they keeping you up?


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I start to drift back to sleep then I start to get one and it wakes me up again :( same story for 3 hours (it's now 6am)


----------



## Jezika

Some Tilly pix coz why not
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9830.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5









IMG_9805.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_9652.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_9139.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_8655.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jezika

...hope no one has neck problems, stupid bnb.

Kitty are you timing them?


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty they are called practice contractions because it's your body preppy. They don't generally feel the same at all. 

AFM: I've been having some odd little cramps myself on and off. Here's hoping they mean something. I am so keen to start testing lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww jez she's gorgeous!!

I haven't been timing them (mainly because I wanted to sleep :rofl:) but I may start timing them and see what's going on


----------



## Jezika

Kitty you can download one of those free contraction timer apps. They make it so easy.

CP - go on, test early! Do ittttttt!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo kit interesting. Mine on that level but never last more than an hour. Hoping she bakes longer but I agree you may want to time them.

Jez she's so cute! Just like her momma :). Hopefully your friends don't have to try much longer. I agree that would be nice :) 

Ummmmm I forget what else zucchini is delicious. My back hurts in my upper back. Must have slept on it wrong :(


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty sounds like things are amping up, but then what do I know... I only had backlabor! Fx!!

Jez, so adorable :) take it one box at a time..or even use a box as a "car" for Tilly and scoot her around in it. Or maybe now I am encouraging play not work.. :haha: we had an empty box a few weeks ago and getting pushed around in the box gave him a giggle fit..

Speaking of giggle fits: he LOVES seeing the cat do anything and he bursts into giggle fits. Even if she is just cleaning herself... and leaping after a toy is a 10 second giggle guaranteed. Logan is just so easy to get to smile these days. And then you give him a whole bunch of quick kisses onto the forehead: giggle fit!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I love happy kidslike that. I was a grump lol. Hated people then just as much as I hate them now :rofl: but my cousin's kid loooves to laugh and try to make people laugh. He is such a happy little toddler.


----------



## kittykat7210

Things are slowing down now the ones I did manage to time were 40secs every 12~ minutes, now they are starting to hurt less not more! I guess it was a 4 hour false alarm :shrug:, which is slightly annoying but a good thing as I want her to stay in longer! I might check my cervix again if/when they completely stop, see if this episode has done anything. 

Thank you for your input everyone!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty glad things are slowing down. Next time it happens, I think there's a few remedies for Braxton hicks (not guaranteed of course), like I think dehydration can cause them. So drinking water can help. Also changing positions or doing some physical activity like walking around can help. You can also try a warm bath (30 minutes or less) or drink some herbal tea, according to the American pregnancy association. Also according to them, possible triggers of BH are sex, full bladder, dehydration, mother being active, someone touching the belly, etc. 

Hey Jez wanna give me the full recipe with times and measurements? Lol 
Also Tilly is adorable <3


----------



## gigglebox

Kitty that's exciting but you're a bit early, no? Sounds a lot less like Braxton hicks and a lot more like false labor.

J those tests look mighty dry, I wouldn't trust them. I ended up getting a convincing libe on my wally the other week, too (you know, the one i took after not having sex in 8 weeks or so lol). I wouldn't dare trust a wally past the 15 minute mark or so. I've seen evaps many times! Curithat your period is still late though :-k how are those tests looking in the time limit? 

Cpp I have a pregnancy tell too, which is i stop craving sugar and favorite foods around 4-5 dpo, and soon after i have a day or two of crapping all the time. Tmi, but there ya go. It's like soft poo every couple hours. My boobs for first 3 pregnancies didn't hurt (they usually hirt after o until p), but this last time they were unbelievably sore! That was maybe starting 6dpo...? Good luck to you this cycle!!!

Dobs wtf, you look so good. You don't even look like you're due this month. You're on par with my tiny SIL who isn't due for another 9 weeks. I forgot, did you get any stretch marks? I'll make my guess for 7/26 :)


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty glad things are slowing down. Next time it happens, I think there's a few remedies for Braxton hicks (not guaranteed of course), like I think dehydration can cause them. So drinking water can help. Also changing positions or doing some physical activity like walking around can help. You can also try a warm bath (30 minutes or less) or drink some herbal tea, according to the American pregnancy association. Also according to them, possible triggers of BH are sex, full bladder, dehydration, mother being active, someone touching the belly, etc.
> 
> Hey Jez wanna give me the full recipe with times and measurements? Lol
> Also Tilly is adorable <3

They weren't braxton hicks haha but thank you, I believe I'm in latent phase labour (the early stop start labour) since I'm dilating/effacing. So sooner or later I'll be in active labour :shock: but apparently latent stage labour can go on for a few weeks (or a few days)

But yeh gigs I'm really nervous because I'm so early. Im not going to have sex with DH at all because (not sure if possible) I don't want him breaking my waters or something, I'm also going to stop walking miles everyday because I don't think that will help, I might start up again at 37 weeks when it's a bit safer but I'm very nervous about setting myself off into proper labour now!

Dobs I'm so jealous!! You look gorgeous!! I can't believe you're full term!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jez just woke up from a dream you lived close to me and i found you driving in a van and stopped you to say hi. You thought i was a total stalker lol. For some reason i had a pic of you printed on a sheet of paper with other animals that you saw, and you said, "forgive me for not being excited to meet someone who's been following me around with my photo in her front seat." I assured you i printed it out for hubs to see how cute you are, and you were ok with that. I then spent the rest of the dream hitting on you :haha: you seemed very uncomfortable lol

I also was at the hospital in my dream for having an abundance of magnesium which would evidently leads to miscarriages, according to the dr in the dream. 

And ither weird shit including being hit in by some old creepy dude (the most realistic part of the dream as I've never been hit on by notmal, attractive people--so many stories with that lol)


----------



## JLM73

I will have to post fmu pics later this am as I have several mtgs this morn
But my temp not only held up it _WENT_ up!:shock:

Not sure about the earlier lines, but all I can figure from this newer set is perhaps a verrrry late infamous 12 dpo implant??
That would men the big temp rise from cd33 on my chart till now, started the 3rd day AFTER such said 12 dpo implant :shrug:
No idea just guessing here...


----------



## shaescott

J I really really hope that this all ends well for you. It's awful enough to have a normal TWW but this is even worse. Positives then negatives then positives... it's a mess, huh? Can't wait to see your new lines from this morning, though!


----------



## shaescott

Just looked up hcg with ectopic pregnancies and it really depends on the individual but it can be low hcg or (too) slowly increasing hcg. It can't be determined by that alone though, that just indicates a problem. I just really hope that if you're having an ectopic that the lines get dark enough for your doctor to care and you get treated, because of course ectopic pregnancy is life-threatening. Obviously I hope you are actually pregnant with a healthy bean but ya know, covering the bases.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I'm glad I not only had weird dreams. I had some lesbian sex dream. And then I had several dream involving my having acid reflux several times, and now that I'm awake I'm not actually sure those were dreams at all...the heartburn is ramping up, and I'm even on my prescription meds for it this time, which usually help. Hmmm...

Kitty- I hope E stays in for a bit longer, seriously, because you ARE a bit early. She'd be fine in the long run if she arrived, but initially, I'd be worried her lungs aren't quite ready, and she'd have a NICU stay or something. Honestly, Braxton Hicks CAN hurt...everything you read online about them being "painless" is a bunch of ca-ca. My Braxton Hicks HURT, and I know they were just Braxton Hicks, because I went in for weekly NST's, and had several while being monitored. They never did anything to really dilate me, though, and you're walking around a bit dilated, so perhaps you're having a random genuine contraction off and on that are working to dilate you gradually and efface your cervix. I had a few Braxton Hicks that literally took my breath away, and they were sharp, and I'd have to drink something and lay down. Other times, I did just get the tightening toward the top of my bump, but all of them were just practice contractions. I did have a few real contractions that were picked up by the NST, but honestly, I didn't know they were happening, which was weird.

Jez- That zucchini soup recipe sounds really good! Thanks for sharing!!! I have to do SOMETHING, because the zucchini is starting to take over my life right now. Tilly is lovely, btw. She looks like a very happy little girl! That's such a great age...they are pretty easy to please at that stage! Are you doing a back carry or a front carry in the one photo? I always had Oscar strapped to my back. He was like another bodily appendage. Good thing I kept both of my Tulas!

J- I just wish I knew what was going on with you and all of this. I do agree with Gigs about exercising caution with the Wally cheapies to use them in the time limit...that's good advice no matter what test you're using. Weird about your temp... Have you tried a different brand of test with FMU lately, just for a kind of second opinion?

Dobby- Hmmm. Now I may have to change my guess again, because I want you to get your prenatal massage. I want a damned prenatal massage!!!!!!!!!! RIGHT NOW!!!! It's enough to cause me to throw a big tantrum right now, for real. My old lady body is meant to be in perimenopause, rather than gestating babies. But I'm really not complaining, because I wanted the baby, but the aches and pains are real this time, and I'm only halfway through baking this nugget. K. I'll change it to the 28th. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh jez how do you make/what do you do with the roux? Would it be too much effort to pm me the specific recipe? It sounds yummy and healthy! Plus warm liquids tend to fill me up better so i def need more of that in my life.

All this talk of being pregnant is making me miss it.

Wook everyone's a little gay XD ugh i hate when real life pain works its way into a dream so even sleep doesn't give you relief.


----------



## DobbyForever

You ladies are sweet as pie.

Gigs lmfao I had stretch marks on my big ol' African booty long before I got pregnant. I don't have any on my belly or boobs as far as I can tell, but my butt ones got annnngggrrry. I have major tiger butt.

Kit glad they slowed down and I second Shae on all the ways to make them go away. Or try to anyway lol

Off to shower and see the doctor. Might head to my mom's because SO has to work and I'm bored. I was supposed to clean and do shit, but then I remembered it's my birthday. Eff that bs. In the words of K Hart , "*sing song* I ain't gon do shit."

ETA apparently I missed a whole page my bad will catch up on the waiting room


----------



## shaescott

Gigs apparently they did studies on men vs women on arousal based on images of men or women and most of the women who identified as straight were also physically aroused at least somewhat by women as well as men. In comparison, most of the guys who identified as straight were not physically aroused by the men. So apparently, most women are a little gay, but with guys, not so much.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Jez, I'm only 7dpo. That's way too early for my logical mind. I might start 9dpo though. We shall see.

Kitty, glad to hear the labor seems to have been false. Hope you get a few more weeks.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol well happy birthday Dobs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I remember that. We talked about that/something similar in my gender studies class. Something about men are more likely to be either gay or straight, very less likely to be bi. Whereas women tend to fit more into the gray area/show attraction to both men and women.

Read but tired. No progress. Really depressed now. Still 2.5cm, 75%, baby just about -1 station. And she says he's feeling small and only 6/6.5 lbs. she said it like it's a good thing because he'll be easier to birth. I gained 1.6 lbs since 36 weeks, granted I've been birthday weekend feasting for three days but just overall not happy.


----------



## Cppeace

I have nothing against anyone's consensual sexuality, but I'm just not attracted to women. I'm barely attracted to men though. So, I'm pretty unusual on the being physically attracted front. I tend to connect with people mentally and actually don't get along with most women very well as more than casual aquantinces. All my real friends are guys.


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a spy/"burn notice" dream lol it was odd 

J I second Shae I hope there's a happy ending at the end of all this confusion 

Wook go get one! TBH they such compared to a regular massage. I got one back on 2nd tri and it did nothing to relax me or make my pain go away =\. Almost got one the other day but the timing didn't work with my schedule. I want a facial. My skin is all levels of f-ed up right now. But I don't trust any facial products ATM 

Peace I'm all for some 9dpo testing :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs happy birthday! And my prediction is 2 days after your massage. I can't remember the date of it because I read it like an hour ago lol

Kit- you're so early that I really suggest you call your midwife or hospital next time it happens. They may still stop your labor if you do go into labor. 

Cp- can't wait to see your tests 

That's all I got.


----------



## shaescott

CP and that's okay. There are some people who can only be sexually attracted to those they are already romantically attracted to, like those they have a bond with. 

Dobs I haven't bet yet. I'm gonna say 3 days after massage.


----------



## DobbyForever

I like that the guesses are now based around the massage not the EDD LOL ILY ALL <3

Got all excited because I got contractiony after the exam but that went nowhere lol. Trying to put up this effing wall decal and it's pissing me off because it came in like 5 pieces r_r

Not gonna lie I'm s bit bummed also because EVERYONE is working. Even my mom is driving to the county courthouse to pick up my stepdad because normally my twins share a car but they both have internships this summer :(. So NOBODY is even around to hang out with :cry: first world problems


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs please enjoy this alone time. Take a nap, veg out on the couch, eat junk food. Whatever makes you happy because soon you'll never be alone again hahaha sometimes all I want to do is lay in bed and be a potato. But apparently that's not allowed when you have kids.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Green that's what the gyn said this morning :rofl:

I'm working at a snail's pace on A's room. I'm just not a very crafty, decorative person. He has like ten blankets because everyone and their mother knit one for him which was cute at the time and now just annoying. I kind of want to donate them.............. but I feel bad so then I don't want to lol. I also didn't realize mobiles are off the safe list but I tossed the box so I should sell it. I'm so tired. I have too much junk everywhere r_r

My brother's gf bought me chips ahoy for my birthday (inside joke) so I may go eat those while nobody is around to remind me I'm upset about the gain this week lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0704.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0703.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh Dobs that room is beautiful!!


----------



## shaescott

Actually Dobs I'm gonna change to 2 days post massage. I didn't wanna be the same as green initially but I feel like 2 days is most likely so we'll be guess twinsies


----------



## Cppeace

Dobby if I had to make a bet I'd guess 7/24 or 7/27.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty much at the as good as it's gonna get phase. That big box is his baby Einstein orca sitting thing and play mat. Not even gonna deal with that for a while. Not happy about having that watercolor so close to the sunlight but it is in a masterpiece glass which protects from the sun (supposedly). The other wall is pretty bare it just has the orca picture (can you guess my favorite animal lol). And yes it is currently crooked but I'm tired lol. They were both painted by the same friend :). That co sleeper will live in my room when he is born I just don't want it in my room right now. I'm glad I found a spot for the net because we used it at the baby shower and I'm sentimental
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0705.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 25









IMG_0707.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 20









IMG_0711.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs that's freaking adorable! I'm also sentimental and I kept the poster we used for the gender reveal. It's pretty cool basically a thick white poster with blue paint splatter all over from popping the balloons. It was supposed to go in the boys room but I'm too lazy! Haha 
On the mobile front- I made mine for the boys. Didn't even know they weren't safe but I already figured once they can pull themselves up I'll lower the mattress in the crib and then higher the mobile until they are too tall. They both really enjoy the mobile though so I'm glad we have it. -notice I said IT because I only ever made one! I knew meaning to make another since I have everything I'm just too tired and I can't remember how to tie the fishing line like hubs taught me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Green I love you. You sound like me. <3. Yeah idk I read in passing no mobiles cuz SIDS but in what world is a mobile going to increase the odds of SIDS . It honestly just annoys me because it is LOUD and there's no way to lower the volume r_r. Kind of wish I hadn't bought it. Overpriced as well. But yeah I don't judge you for only making one lol at least you made one!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby happy birthday!! Also I second enjoy doing something alone. I love V but sometimes I miss just having some time to myself. Wouldn't trade her over it though. 

Cppeace sorry about your toe :(

J I'm sorry but I'm not seeing it. I have trouble with squinters. 

Kitty I think you should call midwife or hospital next time that happens. It's possible you could have PTO and whole at this point it's not horrible it is still better for extra baking. Maybe you could be put on bedrest so start your leave early.

Greenie, I never made a mobile so go you :)

Weighing in on dreams. I'm really messed up and dreamt I was a dude before trying to get some girl. Also last night I dreamt of this woman trying to become a state trooper. She was riding with another officer eating this white candy and the officer ate some too. It apparently was breast milk candies.... the officer flipped out and decided she would never become a state trooper because of her eating breast milk candies.... :rofl: my subconscious is so weird


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek omg I love it. Breast milk candies hahaha :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I see the faint pinks on every test I take, and have pics of them wet as well, but they rarely make upload, so I have been waiting until they are fully dry to take comparison pics with prev days test nearr same teest time.I believe in comparing '"apples to apples" thing :haha:

I have used 2 other brands of tests as well- $ Tree Assured -UBER faint haze, but I believe they are less sensitive miu-wise than Wally First Sigs
I also too a Clear Blue +/- s few days back, also very faint 2nd line which almost looked like a strong evap given the blue dye...

Also remember I had a faint pinky on the 2nd frer as well, but REFUSE to spend more $$ on another box as they seem less sensitive to me of late.

*Dobber* LOVE the nautical!!! I have a bath that theme neet n all! Even a statue of a fish tthat caught a MAN an hung him up on the dock like a trophy lol
Oh and my guess is Baby Boy will debut day OF masssage....just cuz it sounds lovely, and kids love to F* up yer plans like that :rofl:

I managed to somehow knock this morn's fmu test onto the floor UPSIDE DOWN :dohh: in my haste to run out the door this morning! I had already past the 15 min mark, so no overly concernerned, but it has all sorts of dust :bunny::bunny: stuck to it, and I'm trying to get the gunk off without scraping the faint line :(
Took another just a bit ago, but super faint....gahh the roller coaster is killing me!

Seriously! I mean why has my temp gone back up the last few days, stayed up, and risen more today if this is not viable, with NO spotting or AF??
And if not viable, an hcg beta was truly 0- whyyy lines on the daily???
:brat:

*Kit* Scary!! So glad labor stemmed off! I hope she stays in at last another week!
Sorry you had to go thru so much pain!:hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I gotta go find this pic o u !? Somehow missed it :(

Also 1.6 lbs is NOTTHING!!! Don't feel bad, baby alone gains like 1/2 Lb a WEEK the last part of preg, and little is nice in a way, BUT, too small and they tend to disappear back up into the vag after each contraction stops:growlmad: = yo-yo baby lol

My first son did this and the solution is usually a nurse getting assigned to put her elbow hard on yer belly behind baby to prevent retreat= HURTS like a Be-otch!
I was well tempered given I had an awesome Epidural and felt NADA, but THAT I felt!! as the elbow is usually higher up on belly, just below boobage...


----------



## DobbyForever

I just really want to stay under 165. And if I gain another 1.6 I'll be 165.2. So I'm not amused. I guess 166 would be reasonable as that would be my 30lb gain mark. It's just I already had 20 to lose before I got preggo , so every lb is like ffs lol

Don't get excited as I'm sure it's just from the cervical check or my inability to control my bladder lol but I just went pee and there was a lot of fluid on my undies some white discharge. I did what any curious preggo would do and smelled it, and it doesn't smell like urine. It just smells like vagina. Lol not like ok i've been wearing underwear all day vag, like fresh out the vag vag. Idk how to describe it. I had a similar leak yesterday but it was so minuscule I ignored it. But this was like three times as much. So I tossed on a pad and will check it in an hour. I think that's what they said to do at my class.

J also lol at the fish catching the man, I love stuff like that. And I definitely do not want an elbow in my stomach. I will hit somebody lol. Also kind of hoping to see how long I can go without the epi now. SO thinks I'll cave within 30m :rofl:

ETA: bone dry. Had a small amount of mucusy discharge but otherwise pad is bone dry. So much for wishful thinking


----------



## Cppeace

I'm freezing today. On and off gassy, indigestion and mild nausea. My body feels warm but even under a blanket I "feel" cold.
Craziness all around.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I totally forgot to say happy birthday! Regarding the discharge, I've heard it doesn't mean anything unless there's blood cuz the mucus plug regenerates etc. I'm betting you'll go into labor the day after the massage and the next day give birth, aka 2 days after the massage, you give birth. Are you also gonna try spicy food and different odd attempts at prompting labor once you get the massage?


----------



## shaescott

CP here's hoping you're preggers and not just sick!


----------



## Cppeace

I don't feel sick. Just sleepy lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww peace hope you feel better

Shae yeah I was more thinking my water might have broken. They said it can trickle out rather than gush. It didn't smell like urine, and it smelled exactly how they described amniotic fluid to be. But they also said if you don't keep leaking it's nothing to call in about. SO is ansy because I have been a depressed, no energy blob for two weeks and he says it's weird that I finished the room and am super chipper/chatty/affectionate today.

In other news I tried to turn off the fan with the tv remote :rofl:

Yeah I'll be doing walking lunges, the massage, sex (if I can get him on board lol), maybe spicy food. I don't usually cook spicy stuff so that would mean take out and I don't want to spend that money =\


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, my water broke during my sleep! I woke up because I felt a warm trickle between my legs and thought I'd finally peed myself (heard so much about it during pregnancy but it never happened to me). So I got up, peed and Everytime I moved on the toilet it would keep trickling more. That's when it clicked that this may have been my waters. So I grabbed the biggest towel in the bathroom, wedged it between the legs and went back to bed. :haha: Everytime I moved, more trickle. When hubby asked if everything was ok, I just said "I think, I think my waters just broke". Since nothing else was happening yet, we decided to rest up but admitted 10 minutes later that it just wasn't going to happen. Haha. So that was 1 am. Back labor contractions started around 4am, so we gave my midwife a heads-up at 5am so we could all get on the first ferry at 6 am. (Remember we live on a small island)


----------



## FutureMrs

Happy birthday Dobbie!!

Anyone ever deal with a child who would only sleep on or beside them? What did you do? I even bought a dock a tot thinking she'd be okay because it's literally next to me but she seems to need the skin to skin. I'm exhausted and frustrated and feel like I'm doing something wrong, she doesn't really nap and won't goto bed until 12:00am most nights, the only way to get her to sleep is to nurse her to sleep which I know people say you shouldn't do. I did not want to co-sleep but have resorted to it and want to break the habit if it's possible, tips or suggestions ladies please! Feeling like a failure.


----------



## FutureMrs

Doing everything but sleeping in her new over priced dockatot lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3371.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_3368.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww she's so cute not sleeping :). But I'm sure it's less cute to you lol

PL lmfao at the went back to bed! Girl after my own heart

Yeah it's just weird because I'm not like consistently leaking. Yesterday it was a quarter size but today it was his did I pee myself? I popped a message to my gyn. I don't feel like calling l&d


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry dobs, totally forgot!! Happy birthday!! :hugs:

Future, remember she just came out of you, only knows you, you are the one thing she needs. Skin contact is only natural. You are doing exactly right! Having said that, we cosleep and I did/do nurse Logan to sleep. They find something to comfort them, boob, pacifier, etc. Pick your battle. My Dr said nothing is wrong with it, it's a choice and the internet is full with (well?) intended "this is how you raise a child" suggestions, just pick your favorite ones. You could even nurse her until she is just about out and then move her into her space or wait until she is fully out and then move her. (Logan usually wakes when I move him). So another pro cosleeping point for me ;) 
One of the big concerns on the internet with falling asleep on the boobs seems to be that you'd create a dependency on it which I have not found to be true!


----------



## shaescott

Hm. I thought you meant it was more like discharge than waters, my bad. Well if it is your water breaking, little A will be here before you know it!

CP you said you were nauseous and hot but cold, which sounds like sick to me? That's why I said hopefully preggers not sick...? Did I misread that?


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks PL I needed to hear that! A lot of the people in my life are not pro cosleeping and I feel like I'm being judged by them for resorting to it. I also feel bad because my husband is a very heavy sleeper who moved around a lot and while she is so little is afraid to sleep beside her so has been sleeping in the guest room, im sure if she's still in our bed when she's larger he'll feel fine but I definitely have some guilt with that. I wish people's opinions didn't bother me so much!


----------



## DobbyForever

Well said pl!

Shae yeah nw I probably called it discharge because I consider anything that comes out discharge lol. Hindsight very confusing.

Future :hugs: for what it's worth we're not judging. Do you. Try not to feel guilty. You're just doing right by your baby.


----------



## Cppeace

My skin felt normal temp but I felt internally cold. I don't feel sick, I'm not feverish or shaking with cold or something. 
Having mild cramps tonight.
Craving sprite something awful lol. Almost ordered from Dominoes just to have sprite delivered :p


----------



## Cppeace

In fact I gave in and just placed an order lol bad bad me


----------



## DobbyForever

Yesssssss lol I love it!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

So I changed my underwear and there was new liquid on my old one and drops already on the new one but idk. It just looks like I fail wiped lol cuz not gonna lie it's getting hard to adequately wipe down there


----------



## Jezika

Happy birthday Dobs! Let us know what the doc says re: the liquid. Remind me of your due date (I know your ticker says, but sometimes that's not accurate. And, random question, but how many square feet is your home?

CP - so you'll test in a day or two, yah, yah?!?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez Edd is 7/31 and my condo is two stories about 1200 sq ft


----------



## Jezika

FutureMrs - congratulations, you have become me. Like, actually EVERYTHING you said, right from the useless expensive dockatot to the fear and guilt. Honestly, half the battle was trying not to be so scared and guilty and just getting through those anxious nights of checking she's still breathing and not being smothered. My midwife played a big part in easing my fears by showing me how to nurse while side lying and reminding me about the SIDS research that the official guidelines don't tell you about (that is, for my particular situation where Tilly wasn't premature, I wasn't under the influence of drugs or alcohol, didn't smoke during pregnancy, was breastfeeding, was not having her sleep on a surface she could become trapped etc., the risk of SIDS was extremely low even despite cosleeping). Almost always, multiple risk factors are present when it happens, or it happens when cosleeping is unplanned, ironically when parents fall asleep with the baby somewhere unsafe like the couch because they're scared to take baby to bed.

Anyway, I don't want to encourage you to do something you're not comfortable with, but I just want you to know that I've been there and that it gradually got less stressful. I believe beyond 6 months the SIDS risk is the same regardless of where baby sleeps, but I did find myself quite confident that she was safe long before then. Tilly still sleeps beside me now (I have her on one side and hubby on my other side because I don't in fact trust him not to roll on her) and we are both genuinely happy to have her sleep with us till she's old enough to want to sleep in her own room and bed. I LOVE the middle of the night cuddles and never having to get out of bed or even properly wake up to feed her. It's actually quite a special thing to me. It took meeting many other parents who do the same to feel truly okay with this though. People often assume that OF COURSE you want to get the baby out of your bed ASAP, and that's fine if you do (and people want that for many different reasons, which is fine), but do remember that the majority of the world's cultures bedshare and do so for a long time, so it's not a "wrong" decision in and of itself.

Anyway, feel free to PM me if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Jezika

Nice Dobs - that's so much space! I'd totes raise a family of six in a place like that! And 31st eh? Hmm... I'm not sure about my two days overdue prediction, but I'm gonna stick with it because I'll be super annoyed if I changed my mind and then was right all along. Otherwise I'd go for M+4. M being massage, obviously.

Gigs - I am truly honoured to feature in your dream. And pray tell, how were you flirting with me? I think it's funny that I told you how creeped out I was in your dream. IRL I'm far too unassertive and would be more likely to say, "Oh haha, that's so funny and coincidental that you drive around with a pic of me..."

I agree with the bi woman thing being more common. Tbh when I think about how I will never experience that unless DH and I divorce, I cheat on him or we agree to some extramarital fun, it's a little sad. Not that I see it as a novelty thing or anything, just I've never really had the opportunity to explore that so it's a little disappointing to think I never will. This from the woman who's not had sex in over a year. Clearly I'm nun material anyway. As for dreams, I've also had weird/vivid dreams lately, an awful one in which we couldn't find Tilly and then found her face down in a pond, and one in which I made my friends wait for "two mins" in the car while I went back to some convention hall we'd just been to to pick up my vacuum cleaner that I had accidentally left there, but then I got lost and took hours to come back.

Next post: zucchini


----------



## gigglebox

Happy birthday Dobs! The nursery looks good! I love the decal and the net on the wall. Can't really see the pocs in the frames though. Don't Sttess about the weight gain, most if bot all of that will comes off almost immediately without any effort at all.

Future can you reat your hand on her when she sleeps in the dock a tot? You've probably already tried that...but that's what Lev was ok with initially when i was too paranoid to bed share. Now we so a combination of cosleeping and bedsharing.

Ughghhhhhhh 1:30am, baby won't fall back asleep and now ds1 is whining my name.

This was a horrible idea to bet my MIL on weight loss. I'm not gonna lose shit with my skeep being so fucking terrible.

I'm tired and grouchy.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm trying not to test tomorro and wait for wednesday lol we shall see. 8 dpo is way too early to me but I'm nuts the last month :p


----------



## pacificlove

Future, jez makes really good points! Unfortunately those people closest to us don't have as much as a filter and we are far more likely to try and please them. I got really good at the smile, nod and continue on with my own thing when it comes to unsolicited advise or opinion. At the end of the day, it was an opinion and not more. Remember only yours will matter in the end on how your baby is brought up.

Like jez, I am now barely or rarely awake during night feeds, diapers last through the night now, etc which means I pretty much get my 8 hours of sleep most nights. Out of the two of us, I am the deep sleeper, yet especially during the first few weeks (12?) I was hyper aware of Logan and I didn't even move in my sleep! My physiotherapist confirmed that when my muscles in the hip became inflamed! 
When you do make your decision, make an informed decision, read both sides of the story. One of the best advice I got was to look for European sites as they are far more open minded then most (North) American.

Late here, my brain is checking out, more later if you need it ;)

The saying " you are damned if you do, and damned if you don't" comes to mind


----------



## Jezika

Zucchini soup recipe (and sorry for monopolizing thread).

Quantities are estimates coz obv I measure things out via culinary intuition like a pro (bahaha)...

To make a big-ass pot of this stuff, you will need:
- 10 average sized zucchinis, washed and grated with standard cheese grater 
- 1-2 cloves of garlic, diced
- 2 large bay leaves
- 1 large onion, diced 
- A bunch of fresh dill, washed and finely chopped 
- 3 or 4 tablespoons of all purpose flour
- olive oil (however much you would fry onions in)
- 1-2 tablespoons paprika powder 
- Milk (optional)
- Sour cream / creme fraiche 
- Salt to taste 

Directions:

1. Bring zucchini to boil in big-ass pot with bay leaves and garlic (and as much salt as you want... can add salt to taste later too). Water should just about cover the zucchini. Cooks pretty quickly after boiling... like five mins?

2. In a separate, smaller pan, fry the onions in olive oil till soft 

3. Turn heat off onions and then stir in the flour, then the paprika

4. Add milk or cold water to the onions (and keep stirring) until any flour bits have dissolved and the concoction has a thick and creamy consistency (this is the roux, folks).

5. Add the roux to the big pot of zucchini and stir thoroughly to dissolve any further pieces of flour.

6. Return to heat (idk, medium heat?) and add chopped dill (be liberal with the dill... yes I whack in the whole bunch) and cook for another, idk, ten mins?

7. Add more salt to taste if you want, then serve with sour cream mixed in.

Gah I'm so hungry now.

NOTE: can substitute zucchini for green beans if zucchini is not how you roll.

If anyone attempts this, please don't hold me accountable if it goes tits up...


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I love your catching up so you just keep doing you also :rofl: tits up 

Gigs here are the photos up close plus the mobile pic I sent her. That lighthouse is where we did our "engagement" shoot. It's out spot. And the orcas I told her I wanted a momma, daddy, and baby orca

Also booo hope the boys tire themselves out soon and fall asleep. A good night's rest definitely helps with the weight loss stuff :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0708.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0709.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0719.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah I mean the kitchen could be bigger but otherwise it's a good amount of space. The dining room is crowded but that's because we have two full length sofas in the living room so there's a 6 person table, the dogs food and bowls, the pack n play, and stroller there r_r. You could comfortably have 2-4 kids here. But I hate not having a full backyard and neighbors on both sides and I much prefer a single story. Plus carports instead of a garage = lame.


----------



## Flueky88

Sleeping. I seriously thought I would never ever bedshare. I accudentlu did when I fell asleep with her in my arms in hospital. Then at home they were times I couldn't seem to get her to stay asleep in her rocker so I had her lie with me. I even contemplated it tonight as she was extra fussy. The soy formula seems to make her not poo daily. Anyways you just have to do what's right for you and baby and screw what others think. I mean seriously as long as you aren't abusing your child it's none of their business. However, I do find Victoria will sleep from music particularly southern gospel. So I played some of it for her, then went to set her in rocker, and she roused when I set her in but fell back to sleep because of the music. She also likes this lullabye that lasts 2 hours on YouTube. I switched it to that because I didn't want to deal with commercials on Pandora. 

Dobby I meant to say I love the nursery you did a great job and I like the photos :) when my waters went it wasn't a big gush but I knew what happened. I checked because I was kind of in denial about labor happening right then. I was wearing a pad and first episode my panties were dry but they were soaked when I had more little gushes. It was also odorless for me.

Gigs I'm sorry for the rough night. Ugh, I'm such a sleep diva. I know V is really a easy baby but it's still tough cause I love sleeping. I mean apparently when I was a really young baby I'd sleep 10 hours overnight without wanting food. Anyways, good luck on weight loss. I'm rooting for you. 
Jez that sounds delicious but oh my god I only want to cook super low effort meals. Spaghetti, tacos, etc. 

Oh I finally have my pp appointment this week. I think I'm going to mention my low milk supply. I've tried power pumping, oatmeal, fenugreek, pump 8 times a day, drink plenty of fluids, abstain from alcohol completely, etc. I still only pump 1 to 1.5 oz. It just sucks and it would be really tough to get in more pumps. I don't want to neglect V.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hopefully your doctor will have done good advice for you :(. Though it sounds like you've tried quite a bit already. 

I'm thinking it must not have been. I've been crappy all day off and on, but idk. They don't feel like contractions and it's more cramp than obvious start and stop. The trickle turned drops turned nothing so I'm going to assume it wasn't my water breaking. Just concerned that maybe I sprung a leak somehow. Oh well we'll see what the doctor says


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah, I think I've done about all there is. It just may not be for me. I may just have to accept this. I will say I had a change in discharge 2 days before labor, it started Sunday. I even thought may be it was was my waters barely leaking, but I decided it wasn't because it didn't soak a pad. I went to walk in clinic on Monday since it was memorial day so it was that or er. In hindsight I wish I had called ob gyn and talked to whoever was on call. So it may be a good sign labor will start soon for you.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs your friend is an amazing artist!

So not only did i have that first wake up with both boys, but Des got up shortly after 3am, wide fucking awake, just chattering away to himself reciting books in his bed. Hubs had to go in there TWICE to tell him to be quiet and go back to sleep. When he finally did, of course Lev starts stirring. He restlessly tossed for an hour before I decided to just change his diaper and pull him into bed with me. 

Up again at 6:15 because, naturally, all this happened on a school night. I have to have Des at school at 8...this is going to be fun, waking him up to get ready after him being up half the dang night.

I wish lack of sleep didn't turn me into such a mega bitch. My fuse is pretty darn short presently.


----------



## wookie130

Flueky- Low supply is so frustrating. I had a micro-supply, so I know how you feel. I think you just have to redefine your bfing goals sometimes...is your goal to EBF baby V, or is it to provide V with what you CAN produce, and supplement the rest? There is NO wrong answer here! Remember, that breastfeeding is about a lot more than just the milk, so even if V is not getting the majority of her nutrition via breastmilk, she's getting the benefits of suckling (and oral motor development), skin-to-skin contact, etc. Some women find the bonding experience from bfing to be more than satisfying, even if baby is not getting a lot of milk, and others don't love it, and feel "touched out" by it. You're certainly doing your best. Maybe your LC will have some ideas! Remember that pumping output is about the worst indicator of your supply...baby is always the best at extracting milk through latching at the breast, and just because you're not pumping a lot doesn't mean the milk isn't there!

Future- You do you when it comes to the choices you make for you and baby. He's lovely btw - I love those pics from the Dockatot...nope, NOT sleeping. :rofl: If you have to nurse him to sleep, go ahead. If you have to bedshare with him, dream-feed, and side-nurse all the live-long night in order to get some shut-eye, by all means, give yourself permission to meet his needs (AND YOURS!!!) in the way it works for YOU! No one else is raising your little man. No one else needs to weigh in on what is "right" or "wrong" for your family, under your roof. Let the helpful "advice" and "suggestions" just roll right off of you. You're doing great at this mom thing, and if it works, than by all means, keep going! He's not going to be side-nursing and bedsharing with you when he's 11, so just keep that in mind! :rofl:

Dobby- I totally forgot to tell you happy birthday yesterday! Happy Birthday! Oh, and don't be so hard on yourself about your decorating efforts. I think the nursery is cute, and I love your theme! When are you going in regarding the possible slow amniotic leak? Just because it's let up for now doesn't mean that that's not what it was...I mean, I'm a c-section mom who never experienced anything fluidy/watery/whatever before, but...you're 38 weeks, and it's worth looking into. :) I just hope you get your massage. Even if he comes before that, I'd be hauling him into the place, plunking the carseat down, and I'd be all like, "He's here already! No longer preggo! Rub me down, beotches!!!!!!!" :rofl: Post-partum massage!!!! That would be a wonderful thing, I'm telling you.

Jez- That zucchini recipe looks awesome! I have most of those ingredients, including some fresh dill from my herb garden! Thanks again for sharing! If it goes tits up, I will definitely attribute it to my pregnancy brain leaving out an important step or ingredient. That's about where I'm at these days. LOL!


----------



## Twag

Flueks - I do not post much I mainly lurk (baby watch) but I like to share/offer advice where I can :thumbup: 1st FED IS BEST so you do what is best for you and baby :hugs:
I still Bfeed my daughter who is 20 months old and I can tell you that I have never ever been able to pump more than 2oz for her :nope: it drove me mad and I would cry etc in the beginning because I could easily pump 8oz from 1 boob with my son :wacko: I used fenugreek, lactation tea, took something that smelt of her, looked at pictures etc etc stress will not help so try and stay relaxed :hugs: - it is true babies are much more efficient at removing milk than a pump ever will be :shrug:

But ultimately if you are finding it too hard and upsetting then do not feel bad if you decide enough is enough a happy mummy = happy baby :hugs:

J - I see the line on your tests WTF hope it works out ps sorry about hubs :grr:

Future - do what you need to do - no such thing as a rod for your own back :hugs:

Dobs & Kitty - eeek baby watch

CP - good luck hope this is your month

Gigs & MS - gorgeous babies

:hugs: all I will go back to lurking now :ninja:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs :hugs: so sorry it was such a crappy night. I hope you can get a nap or naps in while Des is at school. 

Wookie, I forgot to mention I stopped trying to BE because it was exhausting her "feeding" for an hour and still not be satisfied. She would pull away or fall asleep often. Then have to give her what I've pumped (DH would oftrn do this for me)or formula, pump, wash stuff, then have 30 minutes to an hour before the vicious cycle repeated. I tried 5 weeks, but I decided it wasn't worth it. I do still get some skin to skin cause that was nice but it wasn't working. Maybe if I'd have kept on it would have turned into EBF, but I was just so tired. I turned my goal into trying to give her my milk only. I do pump more than when i was trying to BF. I just feel like I should have more at this point. I'd understand if I was only pumping 6 times a day or less. Also, :rofl: pregnancy brain. I remember DH often wondered how I did my job.


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah thanks. Yes definitely fed is best. I guess it's just upsetting my goal didn't pan out. I suppose it's like when women have a birth plan but nothing goes how they wanted. I really had a go with the flow attitude about a labor plan. Never created on. Also that's interesting that you pumped so much with DS and not DD. 

I guess another thing is I know pumping like I am will not be able to exist once I return to work. Also, the LC wasn't really helpful at the hospital. So I haven't felt like talking to LC. I guess I shouldn't be like that but I am. 

Anyways. Thanks for the support ladies, it is much appreciated :)


----------



## Jezika

Flueks I think others have had some great advice and it sounds like you've really done everything you can can to reach your goal. It's true what you said - there's so much about having babies that you think will be a certain way or you want it to be a certain way and then the total opposite happens. It can be difficult and even upsetting to have to adjust but I think once we get there it takes a huge weight off our shoulders. I hope you get there soon, regardless of what happens.

Gigs I'm so sorry you had a suckie night. Must be something in the air coz Tilly didn't sleep before midnight and has been wide awake since 8. Of course this comes the one time we have to be up early (10... which am early for us) and the one time I went to sleep super late and the one time I tossed and turned all night. Let's hope it's a different story tonight. Yawn.

Wooks if it goes tits up it's probably coz *I* omitted something important. I would not be surprised.


----------



## JLM73

Gahhh.....nooo idea WTF is goin on, still a verrrry faint on first sig,lighter for sure gain, but temp went up AGAIN:huh:
so confused....wondering if I skipped a period from hosp issue and stress??
And temps now are post O??
Cuz that means I also missed my donation :(
Gonna order Clomid now and hope it's here ASAP...


----------



## DobbyForever

J that's an interesting theory but you Oed. I always thought a "skipped" period was just a skipped o so you o way later. But I'm Jon snow on this lol

Jez and Gigs sorry for the rough night :(. I hope both of you manage to catch some zZzs today/do something nice for yourselves

Gigs I like her style and the fact she's friend. Makes it that much better. I think she's been painting for two years now. She's go to a three hour class once a week. The lighthouse she did early on and the orcas for my baby shower.

Fluek just gonna say listen to the mommas. But I know what you mean about plans changing or goals. With my anxiety, things not going according to plan or failure to reach goals is like too five worse feelings. But instead of seeing it as not reaching your goal, try to see it as revising it to something more realistic that is best for you and your baby.

Wook ikr I was thinking that lol. They do all sorts of pre, during, post natal massages and yoga and all that. If he comes before, I may just call and say hey! I want a post natal massage haha

Twag I love when you come out of the shadows to post :)

Afm nothing new. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

So gyn says she thinks it's the exam lube :rofl: in my defense it's water soluble, clear, and odorless just like something else I know haha. She said I should l&d if it persists or soaks a pad, but that if it stops it's the lube. :rofl: I feel silly now


----------



## Cppeace

Lol you are on baby watch and it was a logical assumption to be something delivery related lol


Anywho, 
My temp shot up today. Let's hope it's something good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol not gonna lie I'm a little bummed. I'm so ready to have this kid. Which is weird because I was literally depressed about it and debating calling my shrink just a couple days ago. But now all I want is my little baby groot in my arms. I'm going to have such a hard time sharing lol SO was like I'm taking two weeks not one and my immediate thought was... I have to share him with you AND my mom for two weeks? :cry: 

Ooooooo yay temp rise!!!! Fxed! Testing tomorrow, right?


----------



## Cppeace

Most likely yeah. I shouldn't but shall test. Not expecting anything that early, though lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed! It is early but oh well test anyway buahaha


----------



## shaescott

Okay about to give opinions but I'm not a mom so take them with a grain of salt. 

Co-sleeping: I think it's awesome, my parents did it with me for the first few months, but I don't think I could bedshare. My parents had me in between them with my mom's arm between me and my dad cuz he was scared he would roll on me. Her arm never got crushed though. I guarantee that I personally would somehow hurt my baby if he/she was sharing the bed with me. SO, probably not. I think he'd be safe for him/her. But SO complains a lot about my thrashing and rolling and kicking him in my sleep. So my plan is a sidecar on my side so I can pull baby right out to breastfeed and stuff. Might very well change when I actually have a baby though. I think if you feel comfortable with whatever you're doing, you do you. 

As has been said, fed is best. With the fed condition being met already, breastmilk is ideal, but not necessary for a healthy baby. If baby cannot be fed with breastmilk, feed baby with formula or whatever you choose. As soon as baby is not being fed enough, what is ideal gets thrown out the window, doesn't matter anymore if baby isn't being fed. Also, if breastfeeding is harming mom's mental health or even if mom just really hates it, that's okay, just feed the baby however you choose. That's my grain of salt. 

Jez I screenshotted the recipe haha. So no chicken broth or anything? Just water? Also I laughed at tits up. 

Dobs lol on lube.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and CP I noticed that temp rise before you mentioned it, fx'd


----------



## DobbyForever

I just can't bed share because I roll and kick and take up a Queen all to myself lol. The cradle SO's parents gave us us stunning, but I told SO later in sticking to my arm's reach bassinet/cosleeper because it has wheels. More power to anybody who can DTD with kid in room/bed but I like being able to effortlessly wheel him to the nursery so I can do my man dirty lol

Shae your advice and opinion is totes valid, mom or not <3


----------



## shaescott

Aw thanks Dobs ily <3

Yeah I currently have a full xl and I take that up all by myself. I bet I would do the same with a queen. I stretch to fit. I'm like elastigirl.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I love when SO goes to the gym because it's two hours I can just sprawl across the whole bed just like you said elastigirl status


----------



## Cppeace

If I have a baby I plan to semi bed share but will do skin to skin if needed. I have a queen bed that I barley take of half of since me and my guy sleep separate shifts. 

Bed share, don't bed share do whatever works for both mom and babe. As long as baby feels secure and isn't ignored for long stretches of times I'm fine with doing whatever works.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I think I could bed share (with one) but DH is a terrible sleeper! He rolls over on me sometimes so I definitely don't trust him sleeping with the baby. I did occasionally nap with one at a time but now that they roll I'm too scared. Like how do you do that?! What if the roll over and for some reason you don't wake up and they roll right off the bed? I guess the bed has to be against the wall?

Cpp- I want to see tests!!!!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah every bed I've ever had has been against a wall.I used to roll off a top bunk as a kid and it wouldn't even wake me because I slept that hard. I wake on the floor with a bloody nose - I would roll over the 6 inch guard too after it was added 
I don't roll near as much these days and have taken care of many of very young animal I was hand feeding in my bed while I slept. 

Well, tomorrow I will begin the testing for you test deprived gals


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man peace ouch! I've rolled out of beds/ bunks but always woken up. Usually laughing though because I managed to not get hurt and waking up that way is like waking yourself up because you tooted for me. The maturity is so real over here lol 

Green yeah yo until adulthood all my beds were against a wall. But then I started adulting and having matching nightstands instead of one so against the wall doesn't really work anymore because apparently adults have two r_r


----------



## Cppeace

Adults can do whatever the heck they want with their furniture  Our bed is against a wall, one night table. I am always most comfortable with a wall on one side, but that could be my paranoia of wanting one less side to worry about people coming from. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

lol that's what I said but SO and my mom insist I am a heathen if I don't have two that match the bed eye roll lol I always liked being against the wall for that exact reason


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg cpp that is insane! How did you not wake up? Lol you poor thing. 

We have one night stand because that's what came with our set. Which by the way, we just bought about 9 months ago. Before that we had a mess of furniture lol I felt so adult when we bought the set. 




So.... max is sitting on his own. Has been for a few minutes until now he's only lasted a few seconds to maybe a minute. This is so sad and exciting all at the same time.

Edited to add: Michael can't sit on his own yet because his head is so big he topples over hahaha
Just to give you a reference at his last appointment his weight and height were around 25ish% and his head was 78%!!! lol luckily it doesn't look huge but his daddy has a big head too so I'm sure he'll grow into it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm a little late to the discussion, I read it earlier but we were packing up so I didn't get a chance to reply.

Future - I think I said before, but at this stage it literally is survival. Do whatever it takes to make it through the day, whether that is taking the baby into bed, letting her sleep on you, roping in family, friends, neighbours, driving really slowly round the block repeatedly.. it really doesn't matter at this stage. Young babies sleep whenever they want. There's not a huge deal you can do to affect it, honestly. Later on, yeh, routine, good naps, not relying on boob/dummy/etc will all help an older baby sleep well, but at such a young age, it doesn't matter. Even later on, as long as you're happy, all is good. I fed Joe to sleep, Nat had a bottle, Ella slept on her own with a dummy. They all sleep more or less the same now. Isaac goes to sleep on his own, but it's not because of anything I did or didn't do - it's just him. 

Bed-sharing - no matter how deeply a mother sleeps before a baby is born, that goes out the window once the baby is here. I actually sleep way better than usual in the early weeks thanks to all the hormones (I'm an awful sleeper) but I've seen myself sleep several hours propped up on an elbow, or frozen rigidly in place, because the baby is there. Unless there's alcohol or drugs involved, almost no mother will roll and crush her baby. Your spidey senses will guide you. I always keep the baby at the edge of the bed and curl around them, so I'm in the middle. That way if my DH rolls or elbows, it's me in the way.

Feeding - exclusively expressing is seriously hardcore. I'm all for bf, and have bf and expressed with/for all babies so far, some have been easier than others. I would not even consider exclusively expressing, it is just too much stress and work. A pump does not have the same effect on your body as feeding a baby. Purely taking the milk out signals your body to make more, but there's more to it when a baby is eating directly. Also after a few weeks, your body switches from the initial produce all the milk mode to making it on demand, so the amount you can express dips hugely. I know I'm making plenty because he doesn't have formula and he's fed fine, but expressing only really works now if I completely skip a feed or two. I can feel the pull when I feed him of milk being made right there, whereas before it was definitely a case of him just taking the milk that was already stored in my boob. The pump just doesn't get it out any more whereas a few weeks ago I managed to get 9oz from one side.

Rambling - but the bottom line is - all you mamas are doing fantastic. Your baby loves you so much they just want to be with you all the time. They're fed, clean, and thriving. You got this. 

We got home today, and the house has been cleaned top to bottom. Hooray for big families, mums and sisters. I am very lucky to have married into the family I did.


----------



## Cppeace

I slept through anything from about age 2-11. I mean heavy thunderstorms, falling out of bed, I would sleep walk and run into walls. I was a very very heavy sleeper until around 12. I then started sleeping lighter but also stopped growing for the most part. My dad's side of the family grows painfully fast and then stops before hitting teens. I think I grew maybe an inch after hitting 12. 
I was always surprised a 5-6 foot drop out of bed didn't wake me either lol. I never had any bad bruises from it either.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg green that's hilarious adorable about his head. I didn't notice it. Just a whole lot of cuteness. Congrats on the set! Agreed something about home decor is like win lol. I felt so adult hanging up pictures the other day lol

So what is this kids can't be fed to sleep crap? Every kid I ever babysat went to bed with a bottle or sippy cup so what's "wrong" with it?

MS that is so cool they cleaned! I love it! Hopefully you can keep on relaxing at home 

Apparently I'm generic predisposed to not sleep deeply :shrugs:

Oh and SO finally hit that point of needing BD that he overlooked my tummy and his fear of poking his son in the head or creating a slip and slide of semen and we did it. A lot of blood came out in the mix, so I have a thin pad on to see if anything else comes out.


----------



## Cppeace

Most likely just sensitive cervix Dobs. But we shall see.


----------



## DobbyForever

Probably hurt like hell. Sex has always hurt this pregnancy. I'm really irritated that I didn't get the fun pregnancy sex I was promised :(


----------



## Cppeace

Lookie my custom leather Cattarang came in today. So cute. It's gonna be my twitch background picture :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Very cool! Random: got to go to a twitch party at EVO '14. Twas fun.

ETA just googled bloody shows (I don't recommend it lol) and why I had was definitely not that. Sigh.... voucccucupcyo I want him out


----------



## pacificlove

Green, that is too funny! My mom just sent me pictures of mine and my brothers growth charts, still have to compare them to Logan's. 

MS: yepp! I have always had deep sleep, but bring baby into the picture and my spidey senses go off when Logan crawls off during the night to snuggle dad!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies I need some advice. So I have PCOS and my doctor told me it would be a miracle if I ever conceived naturally. So anyways me and my boyfriend aren't actually activity trying right now but not really preventing and well the last three days I've been spotting brown, no cramps and no period. Typically my cycles are around 40ish days or so and I that means I would be due for my period about now. I'm all sorts of confused! I did a CB and a FRER, CB is positive but very faint and FRER is negative... so confused....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test686611

What do you ladies think?


----------



## DobbyForever

I have friends with PCOS who got pregnant, just took a little more effort on their parts. Idk much about it. Frer is kind of a crap shoot, and cb has screwed me over so I'd like to see a clear positive. That picture looks tweaked judging by the dark blue shade of the cb line. It should be a baby blue color, do you have the original? Or is it just the lighting?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

It's not tweaked I just have poor lighting... I have a photo I took of it outside the case too? Should I post that one?


----------



## DobbyForever

Mk. Well the good news is I do see a line on the cb. Bathe reason I ask about tweak/lighting is I have found my cb false positives (I think I had 3 or 4 with betas done within an hour of 0), and I find the distinguishing factor was the shade of blue of the rest line. If it's darker/close to the control color those were my false positives. If it was this sky blue then it was a true positive.

I also think with some playing around that something catches my eye on the free wuth upped clarity and invert, BUT I almost always get a kind that way.

I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility for it to be positive, I always did like my cb lines better than frer. So fxed!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Thanks! I guess only time will tell huh? I'll try again in the morning!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pink, I have pcos and was told at 17 I wouldn't have children naturally. Between 17 and 25 I had a handful of natural periods (I very rarely bleed without ovulation, and rarely ovulated so had 1-2 periods a year) 

I've never had any kind of fertility treatment so yeh... you can see how that worked out :haha: If you're having periods, you're already a step ahead of where I was and I don't understand why your doctor would say you wouldn't conceive. 

Looking on my phone though, both of those tests are negative. Frer is very obvious even when really light, and really reliable in my experience. Outside the case the tests aren't valid.


----------



## Michellebelle

Just caught up but honestly can barely remember anything I read. :(

Dobs, so excited for you! I bet he'll be here before you know it. My guess is next Friday. And happy late birthday!

Re: co-sleeping/bedsharing... do whatever makes you comfortable if you feel you can do it safely! I won't be doing it, because I don't think I can do it safely. Too many blankets in my bed and too much tossing and turning. Plus, my baby HAS to get used to sleeping in a crib, since that's what she'll be doing at daycare. I have a crib in my room I'm going to pull over right next to me at night to start and see how that works out.

I'm looking forward to the nesting vibe to kick in. All I feel right now is the tired vibe. I feel like I still have so much more to do before baby arrives. It's starting to stress me out, but I'm also just excited for her to be here and to be on maternity leave for twelve weeks.

Pink, I'm not sure I see anything on your tests, but you can definitely get pregnant with PCOS. I have it, and conceived this one naturally without fertility drugs. It just may take longer than people who don't have it.


----------



## DobbyForever

So bleeding came back accompanied by a possible contraction and NOW it looks like a mucus plug but l&d isn't having any of it :(. So off to drink ice water and do a kick count and be annoyed. If you want to be grossed out the pic is up in third tri

Pink fxed! Will you test again in the morning?


----------



## shaescott

Pink I do see something very light on the CB but I'm not sure I trust blue dye... definitely test again in the morning and let us know! And if you end up pregnant, stay on the thread! A lot of the ladies on the thread are pregnant or already moms and not TTC right now. We get sad when people leave lol. Have you posted on here before? I feel like I recognize your username and avatar. 

Dobs agh I'm so excited and impatient for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Well send positive thoughts. He hasn't moved since I passed that big glob 3 hours ago. He's a pretty inactive baby in general but they want me to go in to check the cause of bleeding and monitor him. Her words of comfort were don't worry he's probably just sleeping and if not at least you're full term


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eeeee, gl Dobs!


----------



## shaescott

Agh keep us updated! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## JLM73

*Shae*<< I stretch to fit. I'm like elastigirl.>> ;haha:LOL....mind in gutter this made me giggle hehe

*Dobs* Lube usually isn't sooooo much it comes out all day long or way later :roll: so they shouldn't be so dismissive...
I do however think the pic in 3rd tri looks like plug mucus and some blood, more than semen mixed in....I've had many a man goo specimen with all my donor trials, and even when it "comes back out, it's usually not that thick and mucousy looking!
more a hanging slime thread fromthe vajay after peeing, or a quick small glob drop into twa-lett;loo:
I think you are gettin closer mama!
You know sex is a way to start labor right? lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Well everything is fine, he was just sleeping the little turd. His fluid level is good, a couple things of apple juice and he perked up. Still passing red blood and white tissue, but the doctor said he didn't see any active bleeding  or cause for concern. Saw my favorite gyn who transferred there and was so bummed he wasn't coming tonight/morning as she could have delivered him. He said my bag was bulging and wouldn't be surprised if it breaks in the next few days but then backtracked when SO asked and said that you can never really know but he'd see me soon lol

Only annoying thing is, and I know it's subjective, he said I'm 2cm, 50%, and -3 station?! I asked and the nurse said I'm likely the same as yesterday and it's just different people have different fingers, but wtf to have one doc say he is super low almost at station 0 then have one say he's super high?!

SO is not amused by what he thinks was me overreacting


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm glad that A is okay, but sorry that you have to wait a bit longer. On the bright side, you might still get that massage while pregnant?


----------



## DobbyForever

I might move it earlier tbh. I keep going back and forth. I'm thinking this kid might come this weekend 

Getting really depressed about how shitty of a support person SO is.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs it definitely sounds like things are happening with you! I'm confused as to why doctors aren't taking bleeding more seriously as bleeding in any stage needs to be checked properly, eagerly waiting for updates!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs makes sense to move it then. And isn't the lack of emotional support an aspie thing?


----------



## JLM73

off to class but fmu nearly blank and temp STILL went up MORE??:shrug:


----------



## kittykat7210

I hate to say it J but I think you O'd on CD32 :( I think the stress of the hospital caused a delay in your ovulation, without the temps earlier in the cycle it's hard to know but it certainly looks that way. I know that I've had a very positive pregnancy test around ovulation, although you have had so many it's crazy 

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

J- ??? I really just don't know...

Dobs- You are definitely in the tough zone. This is where you're feeling good and fed up with the whole thing, and you just want baby A to evict himself as soon as possible. I get it. This is a very difficult stage. Just know that he WILL come out, and most likely in his own good time. Those last days/weeks are frustrating, for sure. I'd go look at your third tri photo of the blood and gunk, but I'm seriously squeamish about stuff like that.


----------



## gigglebox

Green, Des also had some mobile delays due to his giant head! Dr said it was to be expected. He rolled everywhere instead of crawling, then he was at the later end of normal time for walking. Just so you know, it might be a thing for Michael. Totally normal though.

Dobs, that's so exciting! And guess what, you'll be hitting your out of pocket max anyway so might as well get checked out as often as you want. Glad A is still doing well.

Cpp, all i can say is you sound like you've lef a very interesting life. Tell me more of these aninals you hand fed in bed?

J, wonder if kit's suspicion of a later o is right...?

Bitching time...if any of you want baby #2, I suggest a smaller age gap. Des has been a little sh!t recyand i know it's to get "[email protected] attention. He's backtalking and refusing to do things for himself. He refused to brush his teeth last noght before bed so hubs put him in his room without a bedtime story and des lost his damn mind. He was screaming at the top of his lungs. Good thing is it only lasted about 10 minutes then hibs went in and calmly told him to be quiet and go to sleep, and he did.

For the next one i hope the gap is small enough that Levin won't notice that the attention is being split up.

But there'll be no baby #2 if my folks can't move closer to help. We now have Mil here but that doesn't feel like enough help for three kids, especially two small ones. Plus my SIL's baby...yeah.


----------



## shaescott

I got my 23andMe results and I'm so excited eeee! I'm 99.6% European like SURPRISE! Not. Apparently I'm like 0.9% ashkenazi Jewish. Also a tiny bit North African but less than 1%, can't remember how much exactly. I'm 43 or so percent British/Irish lol. 19.9% French/German. I gotta get the raw data into a calculator lol


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs,
Just baby animals that needed care. Like puppies and kittens, once a baby piggie. Typically they'd be runts abandoned by their mom. Need warmth and fed every 2-3 hours for a few weeks. 

Anywho, 9dpo ic test.


Maybe a light shadow, but not much of anything, but wasn't expecting anything this early. 


J, I don't know hon. I hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## shaescott

Hm I don't see much yet CP but it's very early. Fx'd!


----------



## shaescott

Okay here's the full ancestry report. It doesn't include things I'm not. But if I click on something else it does and I'm 0% Asian, 0% Italian, sorry SO... (he's Italian)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae did you just get them? I got mine yesterday as well, but I sent mine in like weeks after you. SO's DNA didn't read during the analysis stage so they have to rerun it :(. That's cool! I'm such a mutt I forget most people aren't. My map was like almost all colored in haha. But the results were within a few percent to Ancestry, but Ancestry was more specific. Like 23 days 43% west African and Ancestry says 45% but then breaks it down to x% Nigerian, % Senegalese, and so forth. Most of predicted traits were wrong like having straight hair. The health carrier stuff sounds right. And I've got the genetic variant found in all elite power athletes so boom.

Also it probably is an aspie thing. Just stupid shit like I told him to be ready to go because l&d would want me in since he hadn't move and then it took us 30 to get out the door. He didn't help me carry anything. He didn't even look at the nursery then did when we got back then started bitching that Aiden was spelled wrong (I had wanted to spell it Aidan after a character from a show we both liked/to be different than my cousin's kid) but he insists on en. But anyway the decal people did it wrong and he kept bitching about how I spelled it wrong and how did I not notice it was wrong. He later apologized and promised to try and be more supportive and help and do things but I'm like a- I already did everything b- you always say that c- you get in my nerves. 

Like last night we kind of knew nothing was happening and he moaned the whole way (50m) about losing his night. First off the dude went to work for three hours then used my pregnancy as an excuse to come home! He told them I wasn't feeling well and he needed to go home to take care of me. LMFAO I wasn't feeling well but that doesn't mean he's taking care of me. I'm still running around picking up dog hair, getting his bear, making dinner. And then he didn't want to go to work today so I told him just say we were at the hospital and you need to stay home so he did. AND he had no right to complain because I wasn't in pain so I offered to drive to my mom's and go with her and text him if anything happened. But ugh he thinks he's perfect because he has a high paying job and attractive and I'm like that shit doesn't matter to me. I want a supportive partner sometimes. Not even all the time. Just sometimes.

But he did read to me (well baby A) while we were there and held my hand when I was clearly in pain so he isn't all bad

J I'm confused too I do wonder if it was a late o but that doesn't explain the lines =\

Wook I am not offended by your lack of desire to see the bloody mess that came out my vag ;) :rofl:

Gigs we don't actually pay for anything. SO's company has killer insurance, so anything out of pocket up to $10,000 is paid by his company. And most things are covered.

Sorry about the attention. I find 2-4 year olds eithe LOVE new babies or HATE losing the attention. But that's like me observing three kids lol hardly a representative sample/study haha. I liked being 8.5 years older than the twins. We're sooooo close. My brother was like I'm getting in the shower now! Everybody keep your phones on! What's happening? Are you ok?! Lol so freaking cute but I'm their second mom. I'm glad a stern look got Des bed though :hugs:

Peace that's awesome. I fostered one kitten once and that was it. I can't let them go lol. I'd end up in like animal hoarders also I agree I see something, does it have color? Cuz I definitely see something just not sure if it's a line or indent or my tired eyes lol


----------



## DobbyForever

My mutt butt is 
43.6% sub Saharan Africa
43.3% East Asian/native American
6% south Asian
5.3% European 
1.8% unassigned

Have to go on my laptop to see how that compares to Ancestry overview but they were roughly the same
45% African
43% Asian (26% East Asian, 1% Native American, 12% south Asian)
8% Polynesian
3% European

But you can see how much more specific Ancestry is country wise which was important to me because i have trouble tracing my ancestry back beyond a hundred years because of the slave trade
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0733.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0736.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0737.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

*Kit* I absolutely had A super glaring + OPK 3 days after my ReG O day of CD 13 and temp rose immediately after to my usual post O range, so fairly confident I O'd 3 days late due to stress on my body, as I am one of the few ReG O day ladies ...been tracking periods since start at 13yo
and always, always, 26 days long, and done using FF last 8 years nearly, 99%of Os on CD 13,confirmed by bbt rises. Also by the time I did get that positive opk I was actually not stressed at all anymore as I had accepted the fact that I was not going to be with hubs anymore and was feeling good that my donor was willing to help out at the last moment and we watched a bunch of movies and hung out for a while so we had a really good time no stress.

Really they say don't temp anymore after you get O/bfp, because it's ONLY to confirm O, and afterward is not a 100% guarantee of anything to come because so many things can affect bbt etc

I haven't seen a post from her a while but I believe there was a lady with the Baby D/B] who got a bfp here months ago and I recall looking at her thumbnail chart and seeing that her temp posto literally dipped below her cover line twice before she got her bfp so I take post O temperatures with a grain of salt honestly I woke up the last two days with my covers totally off and the fan blowing directly on me and surely thought that my temps would drop or show lower because of this and they actually Rose to the last several days and .23 today
I'll have to break out my old phone as I just got a new one a couple weeks ago and The Pick of the opk is in my phone for a moment I was thinking I had posted the pic already for you guys showing how positive the opk was but now I'm not sure because I was a wall for quite a while :blush:


----------



## Cppeace

Dobbie, What I see is so light I'm not sure it's there so can't tell you if there's color or not.

Anywho I just stretched and had a pulling pain in the uterus area. That was odd.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed it means something

I am still bleeding I lied not spotting bleeding. Moved my massage to Friday afternoon, which works better as I got around to reading the mt bios and I like the Friday lady waaaaay better than Tuesday's. Crampy. Hangry.


----------



## Cppeace

Well,Hangry can be resolved lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Waiting on SO to finish his work emails. He's taking me out for French toast cuz I was whining that his boss gave him the week off to take care of me and I wanted French toast so he was obligated to take me hahaha


----------



## Cppeace

mmm french toast sounds good. I just made cheeseburgers with bacon. The sugar craving is returning.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mmm that sounds good too!!! They have those at the place we're going. Now I want both :rofl: it's almost lunch time he needs to hurry up x.x


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Well I'm biased about my burgers as I buy grassfed local highland beef. It is better for you than normal beef- not that the bacon didn't counteract that at all 

Hon eat what you want


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol! Bacon is amazing though. I bet your burgers are delicious. I'm not too particular about my meat at all. I think I had grassfed beef once and wasn't a fan. I think my head was playing tricks on me because I felt like I could taste the grass and I'm sure that's not a thing lol.

I'm seriously thinking of just getting both and not getting the French toast as a kewl but a side


----------



## pacificlove

Almost noon here and L is down for his second nap of the day. I am feeling under the weather...
We returned from some errands yesterday, got out of the car and my boob hurt, like a lot! It then spiraled down to joints hurting, bad bad headache, cold chills, etc. Feeling a bit better this morning, only a light headache and lacking energy. Boob hurts a tiny bit. Hubby went off to work... :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no pl :(. Hoping you feel better soon and the pain goes away. Take it easy while he's napping


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby do you want to go get checked for the bleeding??? have you had a scan to check for placenta detachment??


----------



## DobbyForever

Nah I'm lazy. They did an ultrasound last night so I'm assuming everything looked good. He's real active this morning, and they just brushed me off last night anyway. So I'm over it


----------



## wookie130

Pacific, I honestly know nothing about it...but perhaps a mild case of mastitis, or a clogged duct or something? Perhaps other can weigh in on that. Anyway, I hope you feel better soon.

J- Still don't know. It's a head scratcher. When was AF actually due? I'm confused, not that this is anything new.

Gigs- There's like 5 years between your boys? My first two were seriously close together...17 months apart. By the time Hannah was 8 months old, I was slightly knocked up with Oscar. You know, in retrospect, it was hard. 2 under 2 is no joke, seriously. There were times when 1 would be crying, and the other would be crying, and the next thing I know, I was throwing up my hands in despair and crying too. :rofl: Hannah was a toddler, and still needed so much of me in so many ways...and I had this newborn who was not the world's most pleasant baby, and she was potty training, and he had torticollis which required physical therapy, etc. What I will say about it, is now that they're 4 and nearly 3, things are rather golden at the moment. They play wonderfully together (well, when they're not arguing, or beating the tar out of one another...haha - it happens), and I can now sit back, and watch them really engage with each other, and play their little imaginative games etc. Right now the game du jour is that they pretend to be a puppy and kitty, and they basically crawl around, and do all of that type of thing. It's really cool. :cloud9: I think had I had them more spaced apart, I'm not sure I'd see this closeness between them. Last year, when they were 3 & 2, there were moments when it was sort of like having twins...and they'd be going every which way, and I'd literally be ready to tear my hair out. Hannah is tremendously excited about adding this baby to the family, though. She's been playing "daycare" lately with her baby, and wearing her baby around the house in her little doll baby carrier. She's made me drag out the infant bathtub so can pretend to bathe her babies, etc. It's pretty fun. She's also been attempting to do a genuine swaddle wrap with a blanket on her dolls too. Oscar, on the other hand, would rather eat rat poison than discuss the baby, and I think he's going to struggle once baby is here. I'm going to do my best to get him involved, and to make sure he gets special time with me, but, I predict he'll be funky and jealous about a lot of things. Really, no matter how you space things, there are pros and cons. They may not be entirely evident right now, however. Once the baby is older and more independent, the challenges will change, and some things will be easier, and some things more difficult. The dynamic constantly evolves. If you wait a while, you may change your mind about your ability to handle a third baby. It took my FOREVER to find my groove with the toddler and baby, and eventually, it all falls into place, and sleep comes, routine finally settles, the big boy's behavior levels out, and all will feel more manageable. One kid is tough. Two kids put you in the trenches...3 kids...I'll let you know. ;)

Shae & Dobs- Interesting about the ancestor stuff! My entire mom's side is from Belfast, N. Ireland (including my mother herself), and my dad is some sort of Norwegian/German mash-up. I'm sure there are other surprises thrown in the mix...it's fascinating!


----------



## shaescott

lol Dobs your map is so colorful and full and mine is just


----------



## Cppeace

PL hope you feel better soon. Get some rest when you can. 

Lol Dobs, you definitely cannot taste the grass. It's the fact that it's highland beef that makes it healthier though. Highland beef has less fat and cholesterol than all other beef. It's because they have such thick fur they don't need to produce more fat to keep warm. 

I also know the farmers that raise them. I buy a couple months worth at a time when I buy. 
I wish I was better at making steak so I could buy that too lol but the ground beef is good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace that's cool I was gonna ask if you knew them. I can't cook steak for poop so you're in good company 

Shae lol but apparently most people are like that. My stepdad's was like that. My mom and dad are just super mutts hehe

Wookie the only thing I know about Belfast is the IRA cuz I watch too much sons of anarchy and burn notice lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Highland coos are tasty. Also cuter than normal cows. I even follow one on facebook :rofl:

PL, keep an eye on that pain - sounds like it was a blocked duct that has now resolved, but it's exactly how mastitis starts. Usually it would get worse though rather than resolve so quickly on its own. Hope you feel better soon.

Dobs, no such thing as over-reaction when it comes to babies. Sounds like things are happening, exciting!

I love the Belfast accent (all Irish accents, really) but I've never been. I hear it's hideously expensive, although southern Ireland is even worse (£8 for a pint of beer, anyone? My local pub charges £3)

There's pros and cons to small age gap and large age gap. Elisabeth defo shows signs of attention seeking behaviour and I hate to think what it would have been like had she been the first. They all love the baby to bits and are great with him, but being so close together, they're all very used to sharing. Toys, attention, food, everything lol. They are free range children :haha: Large age gap is easier for practical reasons, they can feed and toilet themselves. Small age gap is easier adjustment wise - you're already in baby mode, nappies, bottles etc, the older one isn't as bothered, and later on, they're at similar stages so play together and can be taken to the same places.

How the f I ever survived three under three I have no idea though. It is full on - probably you're too busy dealing with it to ever think too much! Although also makes you appreciate when it gets easier. 

Big Ugly got a new wing mirror today to replace the one I annihilated with my brush with the bus the other week. It's black. Goes wonderfully with the sparkly gold of the rest of the car :rofl: but '06 passenger wing mirrors apparently aren't so easy to come by. 

Elisabeth is away for her first girly sleepover at a neighbour's house. She was so cute packing her slippers and pyjamas.


----------



## Cppeace

Eh from me tracing my family line back 200-700 years (depending on the particular line) I know where the vast majority of my family comes from. Most of my family was here before the revolution and before that they come from mostly Germany and England/Scotland, a bit of Irish, some French on my mom's dad side. Now the Direct father's Line before England was from the Netherlands and they were one of the Viking settlers around the 1100s. 

Now there is belief on my father's side that we have Apache Indian blood from my Great Grandmother but I found no proof of that in the paperwork tracing. All of my paper work says European of bloodline.


----------



## Cppeace

Highland cows are the cutest cattle on earth and they are very docile and well mannered usually too. I've wanted one for like 15 years.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I saw coo and my gutter mind thought cooter and I was like MS why are you eating cow vagina?! Yay for sleepover! Too cute

Peace you should get an Ancestry done that way even if you don't see it on paper you might in your genes. I was surprised my Cherokee blood showed up considering how far removed I was from that relative 

I'd really be ok with him coming this weekend or today so I don't have to go to work tomorrow lol


----------



## Cppeace

Cutest cows on earth!


----------



## M&S+Bump

They're coos when they're highland :D not cows (well, officially it might be spelled cow but it's coo)

Dafuq is a cooter? :rofl: I have never heard that.


----------



## Cppeace

Eh it'snot worth the money to me to get genetics done when I know 99% of it from the paperwork. I've located all great grandmothers and all their parents and none are native, most are Irish or German. I believe it was a story made up by My great Grandfather as I feel he may have had a distaste for his parents- from census info he was not living with his parents at 13- was living in a boarding house. That doesn't bode well of having a good relationship with his parents. Mother and father divorced and I have proof he remarried and had several more kids. According to my Grandfather his dad was a broody abusive jackass. My grandpa was a good man, though. I never knew him but that's what my dad, grandma and other family members have said.


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe it's a Cali thing lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0740.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I've heard of Cooter but it's not well used in the South for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace that's really cool that you can trace it back so far. I'm jealous. I'd love to be able to pinpoint where in Nigeria and Senegal my dad's side came from, but oh well. If Nigeria wasn't bat crap crazy (no offense to any Nigerians) I'd love to go ahdcsee if any locals recognize me as mixed Nigerian.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Every day's a school day :rofl:

I don't know my ancestry much other than health-wise (Finland keeps a cancer registry for all diagnosed cancer cases, a doctor can request the information for any person/family) I believe my mother's family is as pure-bred Finnish as it's possible to be, their name predates Finland even being a recognised area of its own. My dad's family live on the Russian border so most likely originate from there or thereabouts. One of my aunts has done a full family tree trace, I might hit her up for it out of curiosity.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah it is very sad that some cultures records weren't kept well and even here with the slavery a ton of African heritage Americans can't trace back more than 3 or 4 generations. 

I wish the Viking actually had written history so that I'd be able to go back even further than the 1200's I can lol


----------



## Cppeace

Oh and misremembered I can trace the direct Father's surname back to 1110, which was when the family line started being kept record of in England. So that means teh Viking ancestor was 1000's instead of 1100s. It was spelled different than it is now but was the direct line of my surname. I tried tracing all lines back as far as I could but that one is the one that just stretches the furthest back without breaks because it is apparently "noble", the lands and such still owned by the same family.

This relative is 30 generations removed from me lol 900 years back. It's just mind blowing really that paperwork kept that well.


----------



## JLM73

* CP* :-k
Something on your test is definitely catching my eye hoping it darkens for you over the next couple days!

. *Wook* lol I'm just as confused as you haha. I was due for a f 13 DPO which was on CD 32 (now I'm cd 38) af was due where the big dip in my chart is with the rise directly after, so if AF was even thinking about coming at that point it made no sense for me to get a rise there rather than the temps to stay low:shrug:

So as of today I am officially 6 days late for AF, 19dpo...weird as F*
I both love and hate Google because I have found many many post on different fertility and pregnancy boards ladies are telling stories about being 6,10, or even more weeks pregnant before they actually had an hCG test show correctly and they never got a home pregnancy test to show correctly there's many of them out there so it makes me wonder if rather than poss pre meno starting poss, perhaps my whackadoo body decided to boycott hcg on tests :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks ladies! I think this was a plugged duct, start of mastitis. It's happened before and then I try to have Logan feed more from that sore breast. It's painful, but it usually resolves very quickly then. It's still sore but will hopefully be gone in the next day or two.

Interesting about the lineages. On my dads side it's very much all German except around 1700 when someone was moving between Russia and France. My grandma had all the documents on that.
My mom has documents saying that one of our great great) grandpa's was a musketeer which if my history is correct may bring in some french but again that side of the family is mostly German


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and hubby's extended family is actually quite large. They did a whole documentary on the family tree! They go back hundreds of years as well, but some of the tree has gotten lost because some people changed the spelling of the last name.

They did a family reunion a few years ago (in light of the documentary) and hundreds of people showed up for it.


----------



## Cppeace

That's cool PL :)

J- With my cryptic pregnancy I was one who didn't get a positive until I was 2.5 months late and then it was just light but also digi picked it up and I miscarried 10 days later. The fetus was 6-7 weeks developed but as sex hadn't been had in 3 months conception had to have been 3 months before.
Doctors will tell you it's not possible but it totally is possible to be several weeks pregnant and not pick get a positive hpt. You though have light positives so you're one up on what I gt.


----------



## JLM73

Cppeace said:


> That's cool PL :)
> 
> J- With my cryptic pregnancy I was one who didn't get a positive until I was 2.5 months late and then it was just light but also digi picked it up and I miscarried 10 days later. The fetus was 6-7 weeks developed but as sex hadn't been had in 3 months conception had to have been 3 months before.
> Doctors will tell you it's not possible but it totally is possible to be several weeks pregnant and not pick get a positive hpt. You though have light positives so you're one up on what I gt.

Thx Lady! That makes me feel _slightly_ less whackadoo :wacko::haha:
How crazy your tests didn't show till then, but I must have read at least 40 stories like yours :shock:

Sorry your preg ended :( 
The only reason I am still feeling very hopeful on this dealy with me is because I have had consistent temp rises, the last few days, especially since the big dip cd32,when af was due. 

Frankly today's 98.8 floored me, :saywhat: I kept l retaking it lol
I had the fan on me direct and blanket half off, odd it was still that high! 
I am always chilly with the fan on me! So usually I awaken curled up under my thin fleece blanket


----------



## Cppeace

The limbo was the worst- the am or am I not pregnant limbo for 2.5 months was far worse than the actual miscarriage. The fact not doctor within 40 miles would give me a blood test was insane as well. 

I just hope you get a for sure answer one way or the other soon. I wouldn't wish that limbo on anyone.


----------



## JLM73

Treating myself to a mani pedi and she totally just broke out a Cheese Grater :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

J that's my favorite part lol my feet got so rough working at petsmart for three years so I'm like grate away!!! It's so satisfying lol


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I may be the only person who isn't a fan of mani pedis. Just not my thing. I don't mind massages, etc, but leave my feet and hands alone haha. Though foot massages from my DH are incredible.


----------



## Cppeace

Has no interest in getting a mani, pedi, massage or most other similar thing lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl that's cool about the documentary!

I love them when I don't pay for them. A standard one, I can live without. But man having my callouses removed and massaged with the sea salt and hot stones and hands.... heeeeaaaavvven

Only thing is (and green sorry for the unsolicited advice lol) is last time I went with my mom, and she was telling me how she went out to lunch with one of the twins just them and it was awkward. And she realized that of her four kids, she has never spent 1-1 time with the twins. Whereas we have lunch 1-1 every week or we do things like go get our nails done. So she felt really bad that she was uncomfortable around her own son because she's used to having both boys around :(


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cpp- that's so cool you've done that research on your family. My aunt has done ours and it's pretty cool. Actually there was always a rumor in my family that we were directly related to one of first governors of the colonies. So much so that his name has been floating around in our family and my uncles middle name is his. I ended up naming one of the twins the same middle name. Turns out it was true but I think every family has some kind of rumor/ story that may or may not be true lol 

Dobs- French toast...drool. 
I've actually thought about the boys and one on one time and how I think I'll have date days with each of them. I'll take one on a date and DH will take the other then another day we'll switch. It's weird but already I have different relationships which each of them. Max is my cuddly love bug constantly wants his momma and Michael is my tough little guy who just want to play, be tickled, or scared. Lol you scare max tough and he cries. 

J- I think you ovulated cd 32. Just my option of course and please don't hate me but I think you ovulated cd 32 and if you didn't... then I would say possibly premenopausal. Everything cpp said is 100% possibly however, it's rare. Have you seen that movie "He's just not into you"? And they talk about "the rule" and "the exception" well the exception is defiantly being pregnant and not showing on a test. I do think you just ovulated late though due to stress. 

Mani & pedis- love!!!! We'll love pedis (good ones like dobs said). Also love massages and going to the chiropractor. And getting my brows threaded. None of these things happen often enough but I wish I could do them every week. Like it could be my Saturday morning ritual. If only I had a nanny and won the lottery.


----------



## Cppeace

It's not actually as rare as doctors want women to believe it's about 1 in 20 that test really late or never gets a positive hpt at all. That's 5 out of 100 and yet doctors will literally call you crazy if you say you want a blood test, are several weeks late and have negative pregnancy tests. I was literally refused by 17 doctors within 40 miles of me. Only the clinic 60 miles away said they would do the test when I was 2 months late.

Yeah I'm a research junky all in all. Anything that catches my attention gets researched until I cannot find more info. lol I got stuck on a relative in 1808 and had to search every which way to find the early relatives once I did though it was a flood gate back to 1010 lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Greeeen "you're my exception" :cry: that movie gets me every time


----------



## Jezika

J - no idea what's going on but I'm hopeful if you're confident you O'd when expected and your temp is still up, no AF etc.

Re: ancestry I do want to check mine out, though I'm sure it'll be boring AF, probably enirelt Hungarian with maybe a few nearby countries thrown in just to spice things up. DH's would be far more interesting since there are a few international romance scandals in his family history on both sides. Was joking with DH about being cheap and just testing Tilly in order to get both of ours in one. 

CP - can't wait to see more tests. I never had a bfp at 9DPO.

Dobs - glad A is okay and I hope his arrival heralds some improved treatment by SO.

Gigs - sorry that Des is being a bit difficult. Have you read stuff on how to help kids his age adjust? I'm sure you have...

I now can't remember much else, but wondering what you guys think... my bff who JUST started TTC has regular 28-day cycles and started spotting for the first time on CD17. She did OPKs (for the first time) from CD8 and consistently for faint lines. She went to doc and blood test showed "elevated HCG levels but not conclusive." Not being a hardcore TTCer, she didn't take that as meaning she is/was pregnant. Doc didn't suggest any follow up. He HAD mentioned possibility of CP before test results came back. Could she really have gotten pregnant and then had a CP from early O, prior to CD8? If that's typical for her, surely her usual LP is not 3 weeks?! But isnt elevated Hcg always indicative of pregnancy? I just hope she really was (is?) preg so she knows she can conceive, since she's worried about it for years.


----------



## Jezika

Oh I can take or leave manis and pedis, and passages too. Especially pedis and massages since they require effort (hygiene, undressing etc.). Shame, coz massage is covered by DH's insurance so I could easily get it free. In fact the only thing I actually take advantage of in his insurance is rhe $800 of eye stuff. I have like four designer prescription sunglasses + glasses and lots of contact lenses from over the past few years. Really I should be doing the same with the dentist :$


----------



## Cppeace

Jez, it is rare to ovulate early but possible and no, raised hcg could just be 5-9 and that is not confirmed pregnant just higher than normal. You must be 10+ miu of hcg to be considered chemically pregnant. Some women have surges of hcg naturally and can stay at 1-10 hcg. That why doctors say 5 and under negative, 6-10 is unconfirmed and 10+ is pregnant.
Did she just come off HBC? That can sometimes cause all sorts of weird chemical issues for months afterward.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez no idea. Sorry! No help from dobs today :(

I have no shame I'll go in for a pedi with no shave November legs zero f*s given lol they can talk all the smack about me in English to my face or Vietnamese to the other ladies but I just pop my headphones on and close my eyes lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Love massages. Hate mani pedis. I can't stand nail files. Eyebrow threading is also some sort of torture method, it's so painful lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo never done that but yeah I hear threading is unpleasant. I'll never give up my wax. Anything other than Brazilian is so relaxing. Love the warmth and sensation of waxing. But this is coming from the girl with Japanese torture candies in her sex drawer so lol I also have those massage candles but they don't quite get the job done so we don't use those :rofl: TMI

I feel like crap and I can't sleep but I'm supposed to be up in 8 hours to be on an interview panel r_r


----------



## Twag

J - my sister has never got a BFP on a pregnancy test and she has an 11 year old and a 6 year old! With her 1st she didn't find out she was pregnant until she went for a scan as she demanded one from the DR (they wouldn't do a blood test only urine) and bam she was 3 months gone!! It does happen

Dobs - I think A will make his appearance really soon I vote this weekend


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs that movie makes me cry so much especially since DH and I are one big exception. Nothing in our relationship history has been normal and somehow we're still together/ even got together to begin with. Son he's definitely my exception! 

I love threading because they do such a good job with the shape! lol my face skin is too sensitive for wax and massively breaks out so threading it is. But I love my Brazilian!

Jez- as cpp said it's super rare to ovulate that early and as my fertility doctor explained IF you're ovulating that early the chances are it's not a mature egg anyway. It happens but I think it's pretty rare. 

Cpp- I had no idea it was that common. I just know women always come to the internet with extremes looking for answers with is why we usually see so many horror stories when we google stuff. Okay not just women all people turn to the internet. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

So I finally fall asleep and an hour later I wake up. To throw up. Out of my nose.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- The horror! Vomiting out the nose = absolutely horrible. I love mani/pedis, and I don't give two shits if I've shaved my legs or not. I've had a couple of male nail techs who were probably inwardly barfing over it, but I give zero effs. Shaving is a lot of effort for me. I do like to keep my armpits and the cooter done (yes, we Iowans are well aware of "cooter"), but bending to reach my cankles with the expansive baby bump is starting to suck, so I've been just skipping it. I wax my own eyebrows and upper lip at home. I'm damned good at it too. 

Cpp- My hpts have been all over the place in terms of bfp. I'm a perfect example of how every bfp is different. Sometimes I bleed, sometimes I don't, etc. Hannah- 11 dpo (BLAZING positive FRER); Ozzy- 9 dpo (blazing positive Wondfo, but began bleeding the day of the bfp, which sucked, but ended up turning out okay for everyone); and this baby- faint (and I mean FAINT bfp at 12 dpo; still faint at bfp; didn't really begin to darken until I was 15 dpo...hcg was low in the beginning, but doubled on time, etc., some brown spotting off and on, etc.). I got my BFP's so early with my first two, and with this one, not so much...it was later, and I even questioned if I was seeing things at 12 and 13 dpo on the tests that weren't actually there. So, I'm proof that if you DON'T get a bfp by 10 dpo, you're definitely not out. I believe Campn didn't get her last bfp until 13 dpo, and it was very faint as well. So, hang in there!

PL- Sounds like you're doing the right thing by feeding from the painful breast. Ouch, though. I've heard that massage, cabbage leaves in your bra, and dangle feeding can help nip mastitis also (no pun intended- ha!).

Jez- Hmmm. I wish I could weigh in on your friend. It sounds like one of those wait-and-see type of situations, which suck...I hope she has it figured out soon.


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks! I know bfp isn even late till 16dpo. So, we shall see.

As for today. Took both ic and cb.
Not seeing much of anything on either test today. 
We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok i def see something on the tests in the second pic, but when i enlargw it doesn't look as clear...?

Cooter, cooch, veege, vag, va jay jay, the pencil holder (or sharpenter), snatch...i think these are all the alternate vagina names i know. And the cat euphemisms, of course.


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, the pencil holder? Really? Lol

I kinda see something on the cb but doesn't look blue to me so I assumed just defect.


----------



## Jezika

I think the worst I've heard (from male friends a loooong time ago with whom I no longer associate) is beef curtains and axe gash. Eye roll. 

CP on the wondfo I see a weird pink mark(?), but on the CB in the second pic I'm definitely seeing a line. Fx no trickery for you.

Wooks you're in third tri?!!!

Dobs whyyyy are you vomiting from your nose? I have a phobia of vomiting so vomiting from anywhere is freaky as. Hope you're okay. 

Thanks CP and Green for thoughts on my friend's hcg situation. It was helpful!


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol the pencil holder? 

I never see lines until they're super obvious so I'm no help but I'm hoping you get your bfp cpp!

How did your interview go dobs?


So guys. I'm off bcp as mentioned before and DH knows this and it hasn't made him pull out or use a condom as we agreed. I'm only cd 10 today so if I'll ovulate I haven't yet but he doesn't know how all this works! I said something over the weekend and his response was "aren't we trying for a baby" but then last night he said he wants to wait until the boys can walk. Okay cool that'll probably make it a little easier on me as I've heard many people say once twins are more mobile they entertain themselves really well. So now I'm just confused and I'm thinking he'll never use protection and that I could have a chance every month and it honestly scares the shit out of me and excites me all at the same time.


----------



## wookie130

Jez- No...I'm going to be 23 weeks along tomorrow! :) Solidly 2nd tri right here at the moment.

Green- I say leave no egg unwasted. Every cycle is an opportunity, and you may as well just go for it! My DH and I only ever seemed to manage BD during my fertile window, and it was usually just by coincidence. There was a few months stretch there that I was pouncing him trying to get knocked up, but it didn't work. I'd go ahead and try now if I were you, but it's obviously your call, and no one else's.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree wook. I don't want to "try" I just kind of want to see what happens. Like no protection until X date and if it happens it happens and after that I'll probably get some kind of longer term birth control. I have no idea if I ovulate on my own at this point and I don't really care. It's weird but I just want it to be what it'll be. I want a 3rd but I also don't want the stress of "trying" and being disappointed if it doenst happen or if I don't even ovulate. I'm so lucky to have two beautiful little boys and if that's all I meant to have I'm good with that and DH feels the same. So I'm staying off the bcp and just letting DH and fate do it's thing lol


----------



## ladyoflocksle

JLM73- I think that if you aren't pg this time and if you don't get pg within the next few months that you should save up the money and have CD3 blood work. It will tell you so much more about your fertility. Also if you can, you should have blood work done 7 days after when you think you O to see if you actually did.

I am a few years older than you and when I first had my CD3 bw done when I was 40 my Fertility was still pretty good but as I have gotten older (will be 46 in Aug) my fertility has declined a lot! My periods have fluctuated a lot over the years, too, it just happens when you are in the perimenopause stage. I truly do hope that you get to have your little baby just like I truly hope that I get to have mine!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs g, not trying not preventing is fun too! Are you a regular with Aunt Flo again? Takes a lot of stress out of the whole thing and don't test until she's really late ;)

I can't believe you ladies all got AF so quickly... 8 months and still none for me!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- nope not regular just went off the pill and before getting pregnant I didn't ovulate on my own so I wasn't regular then either. So this should be fun! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez lol idk it just came up so fast and went up the wrong way and next thing I knew vomit was in then out my nose x.x

Peace I also see something on the cb in the second pic

Omg green the interviews were so boring and took foreverrrr and boss lady clearly wanted to hire one lady and we were like nah lol. I'm with Wookie I say just go for up and leave it up to chance :). Ntnp ftw


----------



## M&S+Bump

I can't seem to puke without getting it up my nose, it's awful. Kids = bugs + lower immune system so I've had some kind of sickness bug every year since Joe was born :/ I'm phobic as well so it's no fun. I have a panic attack every time.

Hope you feel better now Dobs!

Mrs G, eeeee so exciting :D I take it you aren't tracking ovulation in any way either? Do you get any signs?

PL I never got a period til I stopped bf, even then it could be a month or more later. I stopped feeding Joe at 8 months, must have ovulated within two weeks of stopping, and caught straight away because I tested positive on new year's eve that year without having a period inbetween. After Nat I think I had two periods, I stopped feeding him at around three months and was pregnant when he was seven months old. And with Ella, I can't even remember how long I bf for :haha: but I definitely didn't get periods back for a long while.

I've put on 2lb on holiday, so now at 159lb. Not impressed. I think I'm going to have to go on a diet for the first time in my life, clearly breastfeeding by itself is no longer enough now I'm over 30.


----------



## DobbyForever

I threw up a little again but this time not out my nose. But other than that I feel betterish. :)

MS sorry about possible impending diet. No fun but you should get a ticket! We can all be diet buddies


----------



## M&S+Bump

I downloaded my fitness pal. It tells me I should be eating 1300 cals a day to lose 1lb a week :O wtf?! That's f-ing starvation calories - I'm 5ft 6!

Added to that my DH informs me that any time I want to go and get my hair done and go get waxed, he's good with that, like ANY TIME. I said that's fine, my hair is crap and I don't care about waxing or not so I'll go tomorrow. And he said that would be great. Thanks, that's wonderful. I feel really great about myself now that you're pushing me to the salon &#128580;


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- sorry about the diet. Hopefully it comes off pretty easy. 
Only tracking when my period starts to know what CD I'm on but other than that not tracking anything. I don't really get many ovulation signs. At least not pre-pregnancy, but I know everything can change after a baby so we shall see. 

Dobs- why are you throwing up?!!


----------



## Cppeace

1lb a week for someone 20lbs or less overweight is quite a bit. You should go to .5lbs a week I'd say. That should put you 1500ish calories. Or you will have to increase your burned calories. MFP makes you add those in, they don't figure that in automatically.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS I hate it when men pull that crap. What's worse is like you don't see me pointing out shit about your body r_r. SO makes cracks about my lady garden but I told him I was going to get one last wax at 38w but he said don't bother so too bad I ain't waxing this mother until 3 weeks postpartum if I even feel like waxing it then lol

Yeah idk 1200-1300 is not a good range but I remember mfp saying I should eat 1200. But I am 4 inches shorter idk. I watched Adam ruins everything episode on weight loss and decided I'm just gonna do me and hope it works out lol

Green probably from eating shit yesterday like French toast AND a bacon cheeseburger for lunch and Pizza Hut for dinner. I'm not nauseated of anything. It will just come up out of the blue.

It's hot and SO is "working" from home this week because his boss' husband was never there to support her during her pregnancies so when she heard I was bleeding she insisted he take the week off to care for me. All he is doing is gaming upstairs and texting for beers and distracting me from cleaning. But we are going to see Dunkirk tonight so there's that


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, so you basically didn't have AF visit for years :haha: brilliant! I suspect now that mine won't return until Logan is off the boob? He's showing a whole lot more interest in food then ever... Can't bring a spoon near him without his jaw dropping :ROFL:

Dobs: yuck! I've done that a few times. Worst part is you can't just rinse it out like your mouth. I always seem to smell it much longer after.

Weighwise, bfing for the win! Usually I weigh myself after the first toilet trip and before getting dressed. Made the mistake of getting dressed and then stepped on the scale... 125! That's on the lighter side for me and I eat what I want when I want. (Hopefully that won't catch up with me once I stop bfing)


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- I ageee with cpp when you're not much overweight loosing a little is a lot. But someone who is like 100-200 pounds overweight then they could eat a lot more to loose more. How much do you have to loose? I doubt it's much. I would probably just log things into MFP to really see what you eat and then just make one or two small changes instead of a "diet". 

Dobs! I remember those days. I wanted foooooood alllll the food all the time. It definitely didn't agree with my tummy. Lol 
Also I think you and I are a lot alike in our relationship just from how you talk about your SO lol like he's texting you for beers so obviously you keep doing it but you're still gonna complain. That is 100% exactly what I'd do lol but I don't even complain to him because then I have to listen to him say what he does so I just complain to myself lol


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* you forgot "snatch":roll:
Ever notice how GUYS get all endowing and good sounding names for their junk, and all ours sound nasty or demeaning wth?? lol

*Dobs* sorry about the nose puke :(
I haven't had that since a kid...7 up thru the mouth AND nose OMG burrrrrn!
Also how far back is yer last posted preggo pic?? Somehow I missed it!...Day....page#?? Help an :jo: lady out lol

And I too kinda love when the nail lady breaks out the grater :haha:
When I used to do pedis EVERY Sunday for 8 years, I never needed more than a light pumice go over - just for show, as I never built up dead skin/calluses!!
Nowwww that I slacked off a cpl years due to my reg spot closing and $$ budgeting, It is like my feet are trying to make up for 8 yrs of skin lol
I'm gonna try and go weekly again till all the dead skin is gone, as right now my feet are soft but it's visible there are still diff levels of old/new skin :(

**And I personally could not give 2 sh*ts if I haven't shave. I DON'T shave my legs ever unless going to the pool, or wearing capris/a shorter dress/:sex: time lol
ALWAYS shave the pits, sometimes arms, and trim up the:cat: :thumbup:
I get bad super itchy razor burn no matter WHAT I do/use. Trying out the new Schick Intuition Lather and Shave all in 1 - so far not bad at all, and VERY quick n easy OUTSIDE the shower/bath!

*LadyofL* HI!!! Haven't seen you post for a bit, but I was awol a while lol
I didn't know you dethroned me as the board elder!?!:saywhat:
I thot for sure I was still th oldest at almost 44!
SOoooo hope both you and I get our AMA dream babies!!

*Twag and CP* Thx much for the stories bout very late detected :bfp:s:hugs:
I still have a faint line on today's fmu :shrug:
I am confident I O'd cd18 or 19 though. GLARING + opk, and I did take one after the mega temp drop cd32 ( afternoon of cd33) and there was the faintest 2nd line ever, NOT normal for my day after an O-usually day of O opk is test darker/equal to control, O+1= test just lighter than control, O+2 Test half stregth or a bit more than control, and so on , but never back to super negative within a day or 2.

*Pacific* hope you are feeling better!

Gave blood today- figured why not - since I don't have a definitive answer yet, OMG 16 gauge needle :shock: LOL we didn't even use those that often on the rescue truck !
I got a $10 WaWa card and free sandwich coupon for it. 
Just glad I could donate as my blood type is rare for donors (AB+- universal receiver) and the last 2 times I tried my Iron was low :(
I changed from the same Prenatal I had used for 8+ yrs to some gummy ones,so perhaps that helped

As for massages - if I won the lotto, I would have a FT masseur on call, with full bod massage EVERY night before bed :rofl:
sooooo love them <3 when done right! Hot stone ones ROCK the Free World!
BUT I am not a fan of deep tissue ones. My neck/shoulder muscles are ALWAYS tight, and deep tissue masseurs obsess about digging in trying to loosen mine despite me saying NOT to go there, and it hurts and makes the whole massage uncomfy :(

Gotta dig my old phone out for pics of the opks...


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Green I tell him to text me when he wants a beer because I like being his beer wench :rofl: but you're right I'll bitch about it to my friends haha. I do like doting on him and he felt bad and gave me a massage 

Btw your dogs are so cute in your avy!

PL you are goals lol but seriously

Lol J I think the guy slang is just as gross. Vag slang makes me giggle. I think it was 7/16 because it was the day before my birthday but I can just attach it here. I hear you though. Back when I had hella money (my salary was higher and my rent was $900 compared to my $3200 mortgage) I used to get biweekly 80m massage. I was such a happy person. But once I saw how much I spent in massages in a year, that was the first to go when I had to budget :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0686.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JLM73

*Dobberooni*OMG you are so TINY!! Lol 
Def don't look your weeks/term!!
LOVE your ringlets btw!
And whaaaaaa!?! 80 min bi-weekly massages?? that's :cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post! My friend who was due exactly 10 weeks after me is in labor!!! Eeee!!! And exactly 10 weeks from now my SIL is due! I am so freaking excited right now


----------



## shaescott

Okay selfish post:

I tried Jez's zucchini soup. 

Impressions: not bad, definitely pleasant. I may have added too much dill, and perhaps too much sour cream when serving. I feel like it would be good chilled for some reason, still with the sour cream. Like chilled on the side with some steak. 

Changes: I basically doubled all the spices, and the roux. But I did half the zucchini so I actually did the normal amounts. I didn't want a big ass pot of it lol and I'm lazy and cheap. After tasting it after adding sour cream I added black pepper, then added some cayenne pepper as I like everything I eat to have a kick lol. If I had it chilled I doubt I would add the cayenne though. The dill would be enough. 

Pics:



Pre-boiling 



Post-boiling, post-roux (forgot to take a pic of the roux)



Post-dill, post-sour cream, pre-cayenne, in a personal bowl


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's so fun!

Speaking of ten I just realized I'm 10 days out so I'll be having a kid within 20 days no matter what


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am squealing in excitement for you! You look gorgeous in that picture! 

Massages, I am siding with J. I could have one every day, full body, an hour long.
Hubby's work insurance covers 10 or 12 sessions a year so I'll be hitting them up ;) plus a chiropractor


----------



## Jezika

Shae lol @ "definitely pleasant." That's awesome you tried it AND posted a pic. I did wonder if it would visually turn out the same as it is for me by just using WORDS over the internet (fascinating). Judging by the colour, I probably end up adding more paprika when I make it. And it probably is good chilled - good call. Generally, it's not everyone's cup of tea, though, but it reminds me of stuff my grandma cooked when I was a kid so I'm obsessed with it and easily eat a big-assed pot in two days. And I actually add waaaay more dill than that haha. It should more accurately be called zucchini and dill soup, actually.

Dobs - 20 days! My god! Don't forget my 2 days overdue prediction. And if you do go overdue, I promise to be your online support person since I was there myself and was seriously losing it. Hmm maybe I'm not the best support person actually... But I guess I'm saying could reassure you that it'll all be fine bla bla bla.

PL - I was bummed when AF returned at five months PP and worried about it affecting my milk, but luckily I've had no problems and Tilly is still a chubster. I guess it's kind of neat to know I'm definitely fertile again (for example I had EWCM today and was like oooooh I could get preg again... scary but exciting but SCARY), so say if I wanted babies super close together then it would be possible, but sadly it's wasted on me since I definitely don't want a second for several years. And actually it scares me even more off sex since we (luckily) had a very easy time of getting preg and I refuse to take BCP or have an IUD.

Wooks I'm so stupid. I saw "120 days left" on your ticker and thought "oooh three months left!"

Gigs how exciting! I get so excited about other people's labour now.

Green, once again, i declare you to be a hero for NTNP.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo yum Shae. Kudos. Idek what roux is so lolol

Yeah I am not looking forward to having a period again. The bleeding for a day and a half reminded me how much I do not miss periods. SO wanted to BD and I said no because a- ow and b- I'm not jeopardizing enjoying my massage by bleeding no thanks

Jez lol you'd be awesome support. I really hope he isn't overdue/induced as my mom goes back to work and idk how I'll keep my sanity without her.

The only bright side would be we have dark tower tickets and I worry about leaving such a young kid with my family for 1h45m as he might need to feed and they'd have to resort to a bottle 

I'm really hoping the massage tomorrow kick starts things. I'd love to have him this weekend.


----------



## Jezika

Oh yeah you have movie tickets! I remember reading that before and thinking there was no way I could've gone anywhere in the first few weeks. Hope you can, but maybe manage expectations just in case. If it's not an issue for you physically PP, I'm sure it's fine for A to take a bottle. Tilly took a bottle just fine at the start (when I ended up back in hosp so she needed formula one time) and she went back to the breast fine. Perhaps too fine, since she never accepted a bottle again when I tried later on, eye roll. But I digress.


----------



## Jezika

Are you drinking a tonne of raspberry lead tea and taking evening primrose? Supposed to encourage labour. Though I think I remember my naturopath say that the only evidence-based thing is nipple stimulation, like lots of it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, luckily getting refunds on tickets is really easy so worst case I can do that. But it'll honestly depress me. I know kids change things, but SO and I love our movie dates and subsequent critical analysis. And there are so many movies coming out in August I want to see :(. But this one SO is so jazzed about. I'm thinking as long as I deliver vaginally and soon it might work out, but if I end up with a section then I'm up refund creek.

I decided against primrose oil. I forget why, but I looked into it then passed. I drink two cups of rlt a day. I know some people say three, but that was just pushing my comfort too much. I have like four days left and would love to not order more lol

I have been very dischargey and lost some what could have been plug this morning. Idk. Everyone is stressing me out with their impatience and I think fighting with SO last week didn't help things. I feel like I'm either having him in the next five days or I'm going to end up induced.


----------



## shaescott

Jez honestly I think the picture makes it look like there's a lot less dill than there actually is. The dill taste was very strong. I actually put less paprika than called for because I personally think it doesn't have much taste, at least the normal paprika you buy in the USA, it seems like it's only for color. Without the cayenne I added I thought it was just okay, adding the cayenne I got a second bowl. Also I never knew bay leaves made such a pleasant smell when in a pot of boiling soup. Good to know. I didn't like having to grate the zucchini cuz it made my hand hurt, but otherwise the prep was pretty easy, and the only things I had to buy were zucchini, fresh dill, and fresh bay leaves. Everything else I already had, which I love. 

I hate recipes with 10+ ingredients that aren't basic spices or things a normal person would have in their kitchen/fridge already, it makes it cost so much more. Any of y'all know recipes where there's 4 or less ingredients that I probably won't already automatically have? (like spices or milk or sour cream I would have, I wouldn't have meat or veggies unless I had plans for it). 

Like seriously though, since I'm starting college soon, I'm gonna need to start learning about cheap cooking. And low-ingredient meals sound like they are generally the cheapest options. 

CALLING ALL RECIPES FOR BROKE-ASS COMMUNITY SHOWER USING COLLEGE STUDENTS!! ANY CUISINE, ANY DIET, NO ALLERGIES, MEAT OR NOT, ANYTHING!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs agh I'm so excited waiting for you eeee I'm still guessing 2 days after massage despite its date being moved. 

CP fx'd for your fmu test!


----------



## DobbyForever

I lived off of pasta. Pasta and freshly grated cheese :rofl: and $10 for 10 kraft Mac n cheese with bacon or hot dogs or tostino's pizza rolls or frozen lasagna or chicken rice soup lolol I'm surprised I didn't die of malnutrition


----------



## gigglebox

I'll try to remember to ask my mom for the cook time on what our family calls "The Chicken". It's 4 ingredients and delicious. Sharing recipes sounds fun!

Dobs, make sure when they get to your lower legs/feet, they really push hard!


----------



## M&S+Bump

You beat me to it Dobs, pasta and grated cheese was my staple student food too :rofl: I still eat it now but cos I'm an adult I also add pesto so it seems like an actual meal. I also ate a lot of cereal and cup a soups. Cheese on toast. Basically anything that only involved cheese or bread or boiling the kettle - I can cook, but I was way too lazy and usually hungover, and uninterested in food back then.

I don't know how I feel about the dark tower movie - any thoughts? I love the books, so much so that I named one of my shops after it and we have a huge dark tower mural on the wall with a quote. I just feel like the movie looks more like a general action movie and is cashing in on the name. I see hardly anything actually to do with the books :(

I would like to get down to 125lb again so 30+ to lose :( I'm going to start walking with the pram to get a bit more activity in my day. And logging food will make me more aware of what I'm eating.

Yeh PL, I basically was pregnant for three years solid - and before that, my pcos meant I only had periods very occasionally, 1 or 2 a year. Having semi-regular periods after Ella has been a shock, I hate it! I'm glad my hormones were all out of whack and saved me from monthly torture for years. :haha:

Soup looks.. interesting. I don't like dill (the Finns use it for everything too and I spent my childhood picking it off potatoes, fish etc) so it's out for me. 

Also eagerly awaiting this morning's batch of tests. And babies!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, J, you're allowed to give blood over there after getting tattooed? Here you're not to within a year of being tattooed, apparently. Not that my iron is ever high enough anyway.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks ladies! I have this weird soup I make that's literally just microwaved canned campbells cream of mushroom soup (plus the can of water), garlic powder, cayenne pepper, and stir in onion that I cook in margarine. I betcha most people would find it disgusting but I've been eating it for years and idky but I just really like that processed cream of mushroom. I also often eat oriental ramen soup with soy sauce, sriracha, and garlic mixed in. 

Regarding periods: I haven't had a real period in years. I hardly even remember what it's like. It's definitely gonna be a bit of a shock when I get my IUD out for good to start TTC. In the mean time I'll be replacing my current one just before it expires, and continuing to have practically blood-free periods. (Aka no fresh red blood, only brown CM).


----------



## shaescott

M&S it depends on the state you're in for giving blood. In Massachusetts you have to wait a year cuz we have lax regulations on tattoo shops apparently. Other states with more regulations allow giving blood right after getting a tattoo.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs is "the chicken" with stovetop?! When I was a kid my babysitter made this and it was my favorite!!!!! So when I got older I made it and it's 4 ingredients and super easy and amazing. I can't recall exactly but I think it's chicken breast, cream of chicken soup, cheese (maybe Swiss?) and stovetop stuffing on top. All in a pan layered and bake. If can get salty so get all the low sodium options. I haven't had it in years now though. 

Shae look up frozen crockpot meals. I used to do this a lot and most of them were pretty cheap and make a lot of food so you could even cut the recipie down. You obviously don't have to feeeze them it's just how I did it and found them.


----------



## Fern81

M&s dark tower- did you like the last book/ending? I HATED the last book and especially thought the ending was a horrible lame cop-out! F*** I was so angry at SK (had invested more than a decade on reading and re-reading the books); that I boycotted him and refused to read his books for a year or two lol. Eventually I got over it and re-read some of the other books in my huge collection :) big SK fan but he seriously let me down with dark tower 7 :(. (Big bookworm- I have one room in my house dedicated to my book collection, we call it the library!)


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- he'll be here before you know it! Enjoy your last few days before motherhood. Once he's out, he can't go back in ;) these last few days are special in their own way. Xx

Eta: cd 14 and NO signs of O for me. I hope I do ovulate in the next week or two so that I can get a normal AF and get the FET show on the road!! The embie has to go in aug-oct otherwise we're waiting for next year. (Don't want my baby to be born too late in the year as our school years run from Jan-Dec so if he/she is born late in the year they will be young in their class. Both DH and I were born very late in the year so we were both so much younger than our peers... sucks)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I never understood it Shae because the regulations on tattooing here are pretty strict, especially in Scotland. It's a lot of work to get a tattoo license, so unless they say it to prevent people who've been to scratchers.. but you could just ask, and most people are honest (because most people don't understand how stupid they are in going to a kitchen tattooist or 'tattoo party' *shudder* so would see no reason to lie about it) 

I'm looking forward to this chicken recipe. We have something similar floating around that is a mix of two soups and baked... I've never made it though.

Fern, honestly, I don't know how I feel about the ending. I feel like the story got more and more insane towards the end then it's like he decided no more books and had to tie it all up in some way, which by then was pretty impossible. I read it, and my first reaction was anger as well (I can't imagine if I'd been waiting for the book for a decade - I read them from start to finish in a couple of months) and I put my kindle down and had to digest it for a while. But I actually think it's kind of genius. It makes sense with the nature of the books and fits in with the world he made. Trying so hard to talk about it without spoilers because if someone had said something to me, I think I would have hit them, I was so deeply in the world while I was reading. It took a good week or so though before I could even think about picking up a book again, any book, not just his lol.

I am an early September baby so in Finland and England, this had me as the oldest in class, always, unless there was someone there born in the five days before me. Then when we moved between countries, I got knocked back another year so was almost a full two years older than some of my classmates. That sucked big time as a teenager. Here they run from March, so Joe is the oldest, Ella will be one of the youngest and Nat is slap bang in the middle. It was a good age for Joe, I think he might have struggled going earlier. I also think Ella will be more than ready for it by next year, although she'll only be 4 and a half. Will be fun getting her a uniform - her onesie for last night was 18 months and she wears 12-18 underwear that are baggy! I weighed them all on the scales and the boys weigh the same despite Joe being a head taller than Nat (40lb) and Ella is 21lb!!! Isaac will be heavier than her in no time, he's 15+ already :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Shae- Loved that you made the soup, and took pics! I think it looks good, and I'm a HUGE fan of dill. It's one of my favorite herbs, besides basil and chives.

Cheap meals...There is a crockpot chicken meal that involves boneless/skinless chicken breasts, stovetop stuffing, cream of chicken soup, and sour cream, and some water, I believe. It's on Pinterest, and I've made it before...it's good, and cheap. We also love tater-tot casserole for a cheap meal, and "hamburger pie" (which is basically a really generic and cheap "shepard's pie...it's ground beef, 2 cans of cream of chicken, some frozen green beans, and then you layer mashed potatoes over the top, and top that with cheese)...baked spaghetti is a cheap alternative to lasagna, too. We make "pineapple chicken" here, which is basically browned cooked chicken cut into chunks, throw in a sliced red and green bell pepper, a can of pineapple chunks with it's own juice, 2 T of brown sugar, 4 T of soy sauce of coconut aminos, and thickened with cornstarch or arrowroot powder, served over brown rice. That's really a good one. Unfortunately, lots of really cheapskate meals used some processed/canned/boxed foods. Otherwise, you can just eat a lot of meat, a plain side veggie, and a bit of sweet potato or squash as your healthy carb. I love to cook. Right now we're definitely going through a cheapy crap processed food phase, due to my pregnancy, so frozen prepackaged meals, or simply meals involving weird canned soups, etc. Ick. I'll be well and over that sometime during the post-partum phase, and ready to eat clean and probably Paleo again.

Dobs- I hope you don't go over your due date, either, but I do know a lot of ladies do seem to go overdue with their first babies. No one will blame you when the major frustration and/or hostility kick in at that point. Do you have a breast pump? I wonder if a little dry-pumping wouldn't give you the necessary stimulation needed to get things going...I'm certainly no expert on nipple stim for kickstarting labor, so I don't know.

Gigs- Yay for more babies in your life!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh I miss so much when I work mornings!! 

I don't remember much I'm not going to lie, baby brain seems to be in full force recently! 

Cheap recipes: pasta and cheese is a definite! Instant noodles are like 20p a pack, beans on toast is a REALLY cheap meal and if eggs are cheap your way poached eggs on top add to the taste. Pasta bakes are good; basic white sauce, pasta, as many veggies as you can chuck in, and if you want meat then getting cheap arse bacon cut offs are a good way to do that! 

Dobs I don't think you will go overdue, I honestly think that you aren't that far off!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, don't be too disappointed if you miss out on going to the theater. L was born about a month before the latest Star wars movie came out and we missed it in theater!! I wasn't ready to leave my baby and hubby didn't dare see the movie without me :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

You ladies are chatty this morn.

I read the first 3 books of the DT series... couldn't force myself to read more. Couldn't stand the lead character, Roland.

Anywho, I see something super light blue on cb test, nada on ic. So, :shrug: only one cb test left prolly saving it for a couple days if not af today or tomorrow. We shall see.
I am having trouble loading pics this morn as I can't from mobile and full site not wanting to work with disney add, even with add blocker :/

Eta
Figured it out...

 



Attached Files:







20170721_093648.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wookie130

Cpp- I do see something faint on the cb tests. I don't know, though. I think they're infamous for evaps and false bfp's...I rarely trust those alone to give me a good answer. Not seeing anything on your pink dye test. Good luck!


----------



## Cppeace

Generally I can tell the false positives by shining a light from underneath. It generally dissappears. Seen way too soon to be an evap. 
We shall see in the next few days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed chatty chatty today let's see if I can remember 

Peace agreed still seeing it and while I had nice cb lines 10dpo evening after bfn that morning, I agree with giving it a day or two fxed

MS lol I love your rationale for the diet was just lack of desire to cook because that was me! I just didn't want to cook or load the dishwasher haha. And I agree now that I'm an adult I've upped my sauce game but we still have pasta twice a week. 

Re dark tower I didn't read the book the for someone with my education level and being a teacher that promoters literacy I don't read :rofl: but SO read it and loved it. He's excited by the trailer because of Idris. He loooooves him. I like him. Never not liked a movie I saw him in, but SO was like omfg two things I love lol

Re baby watch news had some low pressure and almost burning sensation in my coot coot the last few times I was up to pee. And when I got up just now I got that feeling of yup something grossed just came out my vag, and sure enough it looks like my vag sneezed in my pants. Which I feel like could be the pregnancy/labor/delivery version of jizzed in my pants. And I'm crampy but that could just be from sitting on the toilet too long staring at my sneeze

In other news I'm pretty sure I just had a contraction that or a baaaad BH that shit hurrrrrt. I've actually had three since I got up to shit but that last one actually lasted the full minute. The only problem is it happens when I stand versus rhythmic


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* I believe it was you who asked about being able to donate blood after getting a tattoo I heal very quickly so when the lady looked at the tattoo she said they allow you to donate so long as you don't have any scabbing still and mine has none.

Also the one blood bus I donated at sent me an email just now thanking me for donating and helping to save lives, and they included videos and information about the "power" of the 8 blood types.

I always knew being AB+ was not that common because whenever I donate they're always saying while we don't get many of your type in here LOL, and I also was aware that my blood type makes me a universal receiver so I can get blood from anyone which I love the idea of<3
But I had no idea that AB+ blood type only occurs in 3% of the population!?!:shock:

Also even though I am a universal receiver for blood apparently I am also a universal donor for blood plasma and platelets for most blood types so now I think I'm going to switch over if I'm not bfp or until bfp and begin donating via aspheresis which will allow them to take both platelets and plasma they actually pay you here up to $250 a month for donating those,I could Def use the $ toward moving OUT lol


----------



## Cppeace

Yep ab is always rare. My baby sis has the rarest blood type ab- . 
I'm either a or ab positive. I don't recall but pretty sure it's just a. Mom is b- dad is a+.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I'm AB+ too J, the good news is despite like no one sharing our blood type if we are ever in an accident they can just give us any old blood and we will be good :rofl: but it means that they don't really want us donating (well they do but aren't fussed) because only we can receive our own blood. So it's pretty useless! 

Very jealous of the $250 for donating platelets and plasma!! I would totally be on that if it was the case here!!

I've just looked it up they would never let me donate (same as blood) because my weight is too low (outside of pregnancy) platelets are even worse though, I would have to be very overweight to give platelets which I think is a little ridiculous!


----------



## JLM73

Just updated my chart, so very odd, temp rose back up to prev high, and then some!
nearly 99 degrees!!- was 98.98 on waking- blanket half off ( no I'm not sick lol they temp'd me when I donated blood and it was normal, still is right now 98.4)
This is seriously the highest set of temps I have had in all my 37 cycles!?
OK...pool time. I am determined to use it as daily exercise before the water is too cold for my liking :haha:
Not to mention I just met the new guy in the pool ofc the other day rawr baby :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I'm definitely having contractions. My mom called and I had one and she was like describe it and started flipping out lol but l&d said wait until 2-4m and my pain scale is higher r_r if I fucking have this kid in the car someone is getting an ass whooping


----------



## wookie130

You won't have baby in the car!!! How long of a drive do you have, though? If you have anything over 30 mins., I'd at least let L&D know, and see if they recommend something different, just to ensure you're giving yourself enough wiggle room.

Are they regular at all, or just randomly slamming you? There's lots of good apps available to help you time things...

I'd also have your SO and mom on standby, in case you need to go in. For pete's sake, have them go with you! :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

2-4m, f**k that! :rofl: Mine didn't get that close til the hour before delivery, and never at all with Nathaniel! They never lasted a full minute either. If you're still coping with pain then I wouldn't go in yet but I wouldn't leave it til they're less than five mins apart either, especially it being your first and not knowing how fast you labour.

Eeeeeeee! Maybe baby time! Did you get the massage?

J, that makes sense that they'd want to make sure it was healed and no infection brewing. I can only think it's a year limit here in case of hepatitis/HIV risk or something? Which is a prehistoric rule - much more likely to catch that from sex these days than getting tattooed. Who knows. Moot point as I said, I teeter on the edge on anaemia at all times so it's not like I can donate anyway. I'm A+ which I believe is common as muck.

My first day dieting is going great - I'm so tired I could cry because of sudden drop in sugar intake and my head is pounding. But I've only eaten just over 1000 calories so still have space for a bottle of wine :rofl: Baby is away today/overnight so I'm adding expressing milk in as exercise at 20 calories per fl. oz because apparently that's what it contains! DH has joined me in calorie counting for moral support, he says he wants to lose a few pounds too.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh Dobs!! Yay I'm so excited!!! But I agree 2-4minutes is cutting it fine, first time mums tend to have a slow first part of labour and a quick second so I would be going in earlier than that! 

I don't think I'm much if at all closer which is good for the time being, but if I go late I will murder everyone :rofl: 10th of August is good for me (hopefully Evie gets the message)


----------



## DobbyForever

They're now longer and farther apart. About 7-8m apart, 1.5m long and hurt like hell. But I was like rolling on the floor begging her to let me come and she laughed and said it sounded like I needed to come in.

So we're on our way. Probably another 20m out from hospital. Also pretty sure I want the f*ing drugs


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahh it's go time Dobs!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Eeeek! So exciting :D

Sounds stupid but relax as much as you can, and stand up or sit on a birthing ball, don't lie down!! It hurts more when you lie down!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I'm going to try to hold off on drugs for as long as I can so I can move. Leaning and rocking really helps. But yeah we're another 5 from the hospital and they're closer to 5-6 instead of 7-8


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay dobs!!! Go have a baby!!!!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

And keep us updated!


----------



## pacificlove

Yay dobs!! Keeping our fingers crossed for an easy delivery :)

Sounds counter productive but relax and breath. Seriously, tensing up makes contractions worse. At least they did for my backlabor.


----------



## pacificlove

On another note, my house stinks: of apple pie and liver. Baking lady in the commercial kitchen downstairs is baking her pies today and I am making dog treats upstairs. Great combination of smells! NOT!!
We don't even like her pies so that makes it worse.
Opening the windows doesn't even help as the surrounding areas around our house smell like pie too.


----------



## mrs.green2015

At least you're not pregnant pl!


----------



## DobbyForever

6cm 100% having this kid today


----------



## Cppeace

Exciting Dobbie! Can't wait to see A.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness yay Dobs!! When you can I want a full update and pictures of your fantastic little boy!! :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Eeeee! Yay for real labor! So excited for baby A, keep us updated when you feel up to it and post pics when you can!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Woop woop! Go Dobby! Go Dobby! :happydance:


----------



## shaescott

Blood donation:

I am type B+, so I'm kinda useless, BUT I donate blood anyway because that way the O- can go to the people who actually need it. I've donated platelets but you don't get paid with the Red Cross. Maybe it's only if you're AB anyway. Platelets are used for cancer patients so it's nice to know you're helping them. 

The rules of sex here are insanely stupid. You're automatically disqualified if you are a man who has ever had sex with another man OR if you're a woman who has ever had sex with a man who has ever had sex with another man. They're terrified of HIV, but it's so stupid because most gay men don't have HIV and they test for it anyway, and straight people can have HIV too but they're not disqualified. I know a guy who's gay who always just lies and says no because he knows it's stupid and he doesn't have HIV and he wants to donate and help people. No matter your sexual activities you can have HIV and have it not show up in the first few months, being gay or straight doesn't change that. So I understand if they ask "have you had unprotected sex with someone who could possibly have had HIV (or you don't know their sexual past basically) in the past _ months?" 

Like I'm in a monogamous relationship so if I had HIV it would've shown up years ago AND SO's parents would have some explaining to do about why they didn't tell him they gave him HIV by having him. But he definitely doesn't have HIV cuz he donates too. 

There's a bunch of restrictions with travel cuz they're scared of malaria and Zika virus. I probably won't be able to donate for months after my cruise. Sigh.


----------



## kittykat7210

I just hate the weight rules. I'd love to donate platelets, paid or unpaid, but I would literally have to be almost 4st above my normal weight to donate, and over 2 stone heavier than I am now with a (nearly) full baby inside me! But they won't even let me donate blood unless I gain 10lbs! I lied last time I donated blood and I kept getting the weirdest looks by the women. I think they knew I lied but let me anyway, and told me not to donate again :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sounds like all the rules were made in the stone age. Why would skinny people blood be no good? Weird. And I've slept with men (or at least one) that has slept with men, but I know for a fact he doesn't have HIV and neither do I, because I've been tested a dozen times, most recently less than a year ago! Stupid.

I ate 1700 calories today and burned at least 300 through making milk (expressed as he's away, plus whatever he ate through the night and in the morning before he went, which was 4 feeds) and 700 of the calories were/are wine, I haven't drank it all yet but I've logged it because I fully intend to :rofl: I can do this weight loss thing. I WILL get back in my jeans.


----------



## shaescott

M&S skinny people blood is just fine :haha: the reason you have to be a certain weight is because the more you weigh the more blood volume you have. If you are tiny they don't let you donate because they don't want you to faint or lose too much of your total blood volume causing issues for you (not generally major issues but still). Skinnier people are definitely more prone to dizziness and fainting after donation. It's a legal thing. If they let people donate who have an increased risk of fainting or other negative reactions knowing they have that increased risk, and they actually do faint or have a negative reaction, it opens them up to lawsuits on donor safety. I'm 5'8" and 130ish lbs. I've been able to donate since I was 16. In the state of Massachusetts you can donate at 16 with parents permission and 17+ without. (I know my location says Vermont, ignore that, I kinda made up a persona that included a location cuz I love Vermont but the persona is only different in name and location etc, I'm not just telling fictional stories lol). SO was barely able to donate because he was 5'3" and didn't weigh much back then, but he was able to. Now he weighs like 150 so he's totally fine to donate. But when you're 18 and under you have to weigh even more if you're under 5'6" for females, and under 5' for males. I know lots of girls who got rejected in high school cuz they were too short basically. They were even above average for their height but because they were so short they weren't allowed. Legal stuff. Sigh.


----------



## wookie130

Go, Dobby, go!!!!!!!!! 6 cm probably means epidural time, eh? Or close to it? I don't know. Anyway, good luck! You'll do great. ;) Can't wait to hear about the birth, and I especially can't wait to see your new baby boy squish! :cloud9:

I can't really weigh in on the blood discussion. I used to know my blood type, but I have completely forgotten it. Unfortunately, being a needle-phobe and highly squeamish around anything blood-related, etc., I would make the worst blood donor on Earth. I have had to apologize to nurses for my ridiculous antics during blood draws. I AM getting better, but now the thought of having another IV prior to this next delivery is geeking me all out. There's no avoiding that IV with a c-section, either. Part of my issue, is that my veins are so shitty, that they literally run in fear when they see an IV or needle. I'm fine getting shots or vaccines. It's getting blood drawn or the IV thing that makes me act like Damien from the Omen.

So, I finally shaved my legs, and cut my big toe pretty good. This is why I don't shave, people. I'm liable to lop something right off. :rofl:

So, I'm starting to get a hankerin' for doin' some baby laundry, and prepping prefold diapers. However, I don't have any Tide Unscented at the moment, just the scented detergent, and I won't use anything with fragrance on baby clothes or baby items. I've only been washing my kids' stuff in regular scented Tide for a couple of months now...I was using this homemade stuff, but it just wasn't getting clothes as clean as I wanted them to be. Gripping stuff here, I know.

Baby is 23 weeks along now, which means I'm officially in my 6th month! :happydance: He or she is becoming more active, but not obnoxiously-so, like his or her older brother was at this gestation. Now that he's nearly 3, nothing has really changed in that department. Haha! This baby's movement patterns are much closer to Hannah's, if my memory serves me. Maybe I could sterilize my Lactaid nursing trainer and Spectra pump parts or something. LOL! I have so many things PURCHASED for baby, and if baby came now, we'd be okay, but honestly, nothing is ready in any sense of the word. I'm going to wait until 30 weeks to reassemble the crib...but I'd kind of like to prep diapers, and get some of the minor stuff out of the way before the school year starts.

Don't even talk to me about starting back at work again in a few weeks. Ugh. So depressing.


----------



## shaescott

Also M&S I'm laughing at the calories from wine. You go, girl/woman! So far I hate wine but I haven't tried any of the really sweet stuff except Concord grape wine (not too bad) and is prosecco sparkling rosé? Idk I had some sparkling rosé and thought it was decent. 

Regarding losing weight, as I've said I don't want to lose but rather get in shape, but for getting in shape, where I'm moving to for college there's a work out world in that town and it has lots of fitness classes like Zumba which sounds fun and like they have classes for arms and abs and stuff, and they have yoga and Pilates... so I'm thinking of getting a membership there. I even screenshotted their schedule and compared it to my class schedule for college and circled the classes I could go to. There's quite a decent number of them. I really REALLY wanna try Zumba. I've heard it's fun. Dance fitness seems fun in general. It's cardio which isn't really all I want to focus on but I want to be able to run up 2 flights of stairs without panting for 2 minutes straight after, so I guess cardio would be good for that? I'm thinking I might buy a chest strap heart rate monitor cuz I'm curious and like the machines at the gym all think my heart rate is like 160-180 when I'm using the ellipticals at relatively high speed (not like too intense though).


----------



## gigglebox

Ok not gonna loe jist skimmed everything to read Dobby updates.

OMG BABY TIME!!! My honorary nephew arrived this morning and now I see another baby due today?! Ahhhh!!! Omg I can't wait for pics Dobs! Good luck!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I was like doing well but the pain revved up quickly so once that first tear dropped I was like fts this only gets worse give me the drugs now :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Just want to say good luck Dobby!! I hope it goes smooth as can be. I'm also curious if you're massage was earlier or if you missed it. 

Weight loss, yes I want to lose more. I'm 185lb at 5'9". Oddly enough my butt isn't as big as it was even before pregnancy. My hips are wider though. I eat like a cow because I'm so hungry. However unless I just ate junk food I'm losing weight. 

I can't donate blood because I was in Germany in late 80s early 90s during the whole mad cow mania. They say I could have it dormant in my body and a brain autopsy is only way to confirm if I have it. So yeah, never get to donate. 

P.o. visit went well yesterday. I'm trying reglan to boost my supply. Hoping it works. V got constipated badly from the soy formula. So we tried water twice a day and it only produced 1 poo in 48 hours, so onto Apple juice which cause a poo within 10 minutes. I'm hoping she'll get back on track. So hard to see them hurting. DH treated me to a main pedi yesterday, as I was going to get one at 36 weeks but didn't make it that far; it was glorious. 

J I'm just really list on what's going on for you, sorry. Also that's cool you can get that much a month from donation.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm 9cm now and at 0 station


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and yes I missed my massage :(


----------



## wookie130

I had good luck with some diluted pear juice, too, Flueky when my kids experience constipation. That was sweet of DH to hook you up with a mani/pedi! I really want one, but don't want to deal with the fumes of a nail salon at the moment.

Dobby- So your epidural is in? Are you starting to feel more human? I've heard that 6 cm unmedicated is no joke. A lot of women are begging for the drugs by 4-5 cm, so you're doing super well! I hope it all goes smoothly, and quickly for you. Is your mom keeping your company? Sorry so many questions. I'm just so excited for you!!!!!!!!! Eeeeek!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Holy crap dobs! Your labor is going fast!!

Love the updates


----------



## wookie130

Doh, we cross-posted, Dobs. 9 cm already??????????!!!!?!!!!???!!! It's about pushin' time, girl! :happydance: I'd say that you've had a pretty quick labor...whoo! Hopefully A cooperates, and you don't have to push long. You're doing so well, seriously. You're kicking some boooootayyyy!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Mom, SO, stepdad, brothers. She gave me a massage while I got my epidural :). My pee bag is already full :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

I'm predicting A's arrival around 7:30 p.m., Central Standard time. That will be around 5:30 p.m. your time, Dobs.


----------



## kittykat7210

Grr why is your labour going so quick!! Purely selfishly :( I'm up at 6.30am and it's already 11.30pm so I need to think about sleep but I don't want to miss it!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm thinking around 7/7:30 as well. That's when my nurse's shift ends and if I start pushing before that she has to stay until I'm done lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was gonna also say tbh it doesn't get much worse after 5cm if you have pools and whatever, just much, much closer together and no rest - but hell, I was discussing an epi this time at 2cm and just straight out said no to the whole thing :rofl: Next time will be different lol. The IV sucked balls! I HATED that needle, and they didn't take it out til 24 hours later even though it wasn't used for longer than 3 hours post-op.

Prosecco and cava are sparkling wines, both can come in white or rose, usually white though. For me, extra dry cava is where it's at. I would hand back a glass of semi sec rather than drink it, and really sweet stuff is revolting. Liebfraumilch or some such dessert wine is my worst nightmare :rofl: stuck at a party with only that, I'd rather go home sober.

I didn't make the waxing appointment yet because I looked at myself in the shower today and tbh I feel so unsexy with my saggy belly that a bikini wax is just going to feel absolutely awful. I shaved under my arms (so little hair there it's not worth paying £5 to get it waxed) and will go for a full leg wax soon, tomorrow if I can get an appointment. But brazilian - I already don't enjoy the look or feel, so feeling crappy about myself, that's only going to be enhanced. My DH pointed out that just as I am not worried about his slight belly, he doesn't care about mine... but still.

Baby prep - I didn't even wash the parts that came with my Spectra, never mind sterilise :rofl: I was laughing about it the other day, how I sterilised every tiny thing for Joe, and now I don't own a steriliser - if I drop a dummy on the floor, I dust it off and stick it back in the baby's mouth - he likes to suck on fingers and the kids know this so if he cries, they stick a finger in his mouth to pacify him - 6yo and 4yo boy fingers, you can imagine :rofl: Nappies though, I bought a box of size 3 the other day and I swear it's the last.. I need to get all the lovely cloth ones washed and on him!


----------



## M&S+Bump

9cm... he's nearly here!! :D


----------



## DobbyForever

My legs are numb teee heee


----------



## wookie130

As long as your cooter, bunghole, and uterus are semi-numb, all will be well, I say. That's my rather novice assessment of a vaginal birth, so perhaps you'll feel differently come pushin' time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol ikr it's been so pleasant that I'm worried I'm gonna push and it's gonna get real pain wise lolol. I mean yeah I guess it's been 8 hours since I got my first contraction and about 4 hours since I got to the hospital


----------



## wookie130

Sounds "precipitous." I guess that means "fast." :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I have never heard that before

 there's a bubble in my iv I better not die!!!!


----------



## shaescott

M&S lol I'm the opposite, if it's dry I'm handing it back, I'll only go for sweet stuff. I tried a bunch of dry wines and hated them. 

DOBBY AAAAGHGHH 9 cm you're almost there! You've got this! Is SO actually staying in the room with you or are you kicking him out like you originally said? Eeeeee!


----------



## shaescott

Dobby tell them about the bubble just in case!


----------



## DobbyForever

He's leaving lol just my mom and my two brothers are staying


----------



## shaescott

Ah gotcha. So sweet that your brothers are staying. I love that we're getting play by plays! You got this mama! And suddenly there's sooo many people viewing this thread (compared to usual), 10 rn lol they're excited for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's cuz I'm bored lol I haven't died yet so I assume I'm good lol I was like omg in the movies this is how they kill people


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol dobs. You're hilarious in labor. Can't wait to see what he looks like! You're gonna do great momma.


----------



## Michellebelle

Woooo! Go Dobs! So excited for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks I keep farting but I can't feel it lolol just hear it :rofl: sorry if I said that lol I forgot


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: Numb farting Dobs LOL
Also yesss that's fast for a first labor! Go YOU!

And did II win with my guess?? i posted I thot baby Boy would make you miss yer massage cuz kidz like to mess up yer plans :haha:
I did say day of massage tho, not sure when you resched it for :shrug:

PICS soon as you are up for it- we all been waiting a looooong time for this Rainbow debut!!

Side note OWWW :dohh: I was using a soldering iron to make some holes in plastic for my flower pens, and promptly dropped a gob of plastic from the iron to my forearm!!!
I tried to scrape it off FAST, but only succeeded in giving myself a nice "white" spot the size of a dime on my brown skin ggrrrrr....it will darken as it heals, but it's right next to my oldeer dragon tat dbl grrrr....glad it didn't hit the tat, but it will def heal darker than my skintone= distracts from tattoo....bleach cream in the future there...


----------



## wookie130

I'm gonna guess that she's pushing right now...it's been a bit since her last update.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope I fell asleep lol and then my iv ran out and my arm hurt and I gots the shivers


----------



## wookie130

Oh, go back to sleep, girl! Has anyone checked you recently?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol j you did say that I was supposed to go in at 2 :rofl:

Well idk they haven't checked me in 3 hours because idk something about unnecessary pushing blah blah I'm bored and over it lol some lady was screammmmming but she didn't have an epidural so hoping to that won't be me lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Nurse came in. Temp is up to 99.7 (was 98.2 when I came in and the last check I was 99) and my mom is worried because I'm shaking she thinks I have a fever but they said shaking means I'm close to pushing

Also I keep farting myself awake :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

GL dobss so excited for you!!!! I was shivering/shaking like crazy foo I think it's horomones!


----------



## wookie130

Hmmm. I'll consult Dr. Google for you. I'm wondering why they'd wait 3 hours to check you when you've been at 9...weird.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs! I can't believe you haven't started pushing yet. I'm dying to see pics. 


Is it weird this is making me want to have another with a vagina birth? Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk they're dumb lol. They only check every 4-6 hours?! The gyn said she would be back in 1.5-2 hours and I joked it'd be like Comcast where they say 8-12 then show up at 3 :rofl:

Green not weird at all.


----------



## wookie130

Okay. So I read a few different things. One thing, was that a low-grade temp could be a side effect of the epidural. But, I did read that out of caution, many L&D wards will treat any spike in your temp as a sign of an infection, and treat it as such. I have no idea, really. 

I hope you are close to pushing! You're going to be meeting your babe in no time! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I have an anterior lip but she can feel his head and they sat me back


----------



## wookie130

So they'll either wait for the lip to move itself out of the way of baby's head, or the doc will manually try to maneuver the lip back while you push. Sounds like they're planning to wait it out a bit before pushin' time.


----------



## wookie130

I have to get my big babes to bed, Dobs. When I wake up, you will have had Aiden at that point, I'm sure! Congrats in advance, and best of luck.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I hope you're pushing right now. Go dobs go!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty yeah I'm up to 100.3 so they gave me Tylenol


----------



## JLM73

I was just gonna say there must be some lip there if they waited that long, also epi's tend to slow contraction rate a bit...oh and shaking is a common epid. thing too.
I ha it both times- Not sure how they are there, but when I worked in L&D here in FL, antibiotics during labor were pretty standard:shrug:


----------



## shaescott

What's an anterior lip? 

Btw Jez I tried the soup cold with the sour cream and cayenne and it was sooo good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk something about th cervix behind partly caught behind his head

I'm getting crampy down there off and on

I feel like poo the Tylenol is not helping 

I'm hangry 

I have no energy


----------



## shaescott

Explanation of anterior lip:


----------



## gigglebox

No baby yet dobs? How are they not checking more frequently? And what is this lip thing?


----------



## DobbyForever

It's fixed itself apparently she's gathering the troops to push


----------



## gigglebox

Thank Shae. Now go plug your phone in :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Hey J, I've wondered for a while, why is it that in the "users viewing this thread" list your username has a + after it? Nobody else's have it...


----------



## shaescott

Ooooo yay pushing time!

Gigs it's already plugged in, see the little lightning bolt next to the battery symbol? It's yellow cuz it's on low power mode.


----------



## JLM73

OMG everytime I try to clickk the post reply box it opens a damn Winnie the Pooh ad :growlmad:
It's like BnB goes out of their way to make the ads more and more annoying every month!

*SHae*basically a lip means the edge of the cervix is still in a position that has not retracted all the way past the head coming thru, and pushing before it recedes can cause it to swell= harder to pass the head etc.
It's very very common, but once you go from 9-10 it usually resolves shortly.

*Dobs*:wohoo: you are the first mama I guessed right for when labor would kick in!
I just figure kiddos love to throw wrenches in best laid plans ( or massage appts:haha:)
My DS had a Due Date of 10-10-2010, and damn if he was't the FIRST of the 3 to NOT come on my due date:growlmad:
That woulda been a once a century Bdate!! He was 2 days late and had to be evicted lol...


----------



## JLM73

:-k no idea *Shae*..I actually don't see that behind my name, but see a + behind your name and* Gigs *:shrug:

*Dobber* YAY! Puja Puja!!! ( Spanish version of pussshhhhh! lol) It always made me giggle when I heard it...


----------



## shaescott

Ohhh I bet it's who you're friends with officially on bnb. Cuz I'm friends with you on here and just never actually friended any of the ladies on here I guess. Whoops :haha:


----------



## shaescott

J it's actually empuja. Puja means bid lol


----------



## JLM73

Well keep in mind we have a huge Mexican Migrant community here= everything was chopped up , very slang, so they don't use empuja, just the puja part lol, that's why I giggle hehe


----------



## Jezika

Oh my dayssss Dobs probably has baby in hand by now!!! How will I sleep?!?! How?!?!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol poorly most like.
Hopeful all went well Dobs

Can't wait to see him.

Afm. Had a wipe of light brown spotting today. We'll see what tomorrow brings. In either case hoping no af tomorrow. I don't want another 11 day lp :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Details later but little Aiden is one hour and 30m old


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats dobs can't wait to see him be hear about labor. Try and get some rest.


----------



## DobbyForever

He's cold and small and they're saying if his blood sugar doesn't come up then they're giving him formula :(. And he tried hard but didn't latch


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Dobs!!!

Aww poor, A. Don't worry, there's still time for latching and chances are BFing will still be fine if they give him formula. Will they let you keep trying too? Even a tiny bit of yummy colostrum would be good. He'll be in ship shape in no time, I'm sure. How much does he weigh and how are YOU feeling? Obv don't answer all these questions when you're, you know, busy with having just had a baby. 

Congrats again MOMMA!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats Dobby!! Now I'm off to work :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats dobby!!


----------



## DobbyForever

He's too cold to try. After skin to skin his temp dropped to 96.6. So it was formula under the warmer or nicu, and he could still end up in nicu.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs that's totally fine!!!! Just try when and if you can /want to and do formula as needed. There's plenty of time for him to get BF. Lots of women don't even have their milk come in right away. I know it's scary but don't you worry he's in great hands and he's just a little cold probably because he's tiny. My little one was cold too. He warmed up after a day or so. 
You're doing amazing momma.


----------



## JLM73

Congrats DOBS n A!!!
I figured he would be small give that lil teeny bump at term hehe, but no worries, babies are tough resilient buggers. I was gonna guess hhe woud be about 6lbs:shrug:
My DS was 6 lb 10 oz but looked mega small!

Awwww! Enjoy the time to rest, once he's warmed and sugar is up he will likely be gnawing your nips off :haha: :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations to the newest momma on our thread! :hugs:

I don't have experience with small babies BUT Lev's blood sugar was low and he had to be monitored and fed in the nursery for the first several hours of life. They gave him formula through a needle-less syringe and he had no problem latching later. Remember it's only drops for them at first so they sometimes don't care too mich about trying to latch or staying latched until later.

Hope you're resting well and can't wait for the whole story!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and the + is for people you're friends with on the site


----------



## DobbyForever

Having trouble resting. I have to try to feed him in 30m. Mom is here, So had to tend to the dogs. So they'll switch when he gets back.

I'm also in a fair amount of pain now that my epidural had totally worn off. The doctor said my read was normal but my mom said it basically went to my ass and she was stitching a long time. Kid came out in one push =\

He's 5lb3oz his blood sugar was 25, 28,then it was 38. But they are letting me keep him in my room since his temperature is up.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aaaah congrats :D he's so tiny. Good job you kept those NB clothes, he's gonna be wearing them a while!

Joe didn't latch til day 6 and we went on to bf for nine months. I just hand expressed colostrum for the first two days and syringed it in his feeding tube, then pumped once milk came in on day 3 and once his tube came out he bottlefed for a day then managed to get him latched once, then with a nipple shield again a day later.

Ouch on the tear. He sounds like he was in a hurry for sure. 

Shaking is a side effect of spinal pain relief. Very common.

Can't wait for pictures and hope you managed to get a rest!


----------



## wookie130

Congratulations, Dobby! You did so well, and I'm sure he's beautiful. Is SO besotted yet? :cloud9:

Yeah, he's a dinker, and he WILL lose some ounces, so don't be too alarmed. At that weight, they may want him back up to 5 lbs. before he leaves. If he's cold and his blood sugar was out of whack, it will make him less likely to latch. Oscar was small (although not as small as Aiden), and had trouble staying warm too. I don't know if you just have the standard hospital bedding up there, but continue to leave his little hospital hat on, as that helps the heat from escaping his head, lay him bare on your bare chest (preferably in between your boobs somehow), and have the blankets over both you and him so his little head and face are peeking out, and that's it. If at any point he begins "pecking" around on your chest, he's beginning to seek a nipple, so call someone to help you try to latch again. You can also try hand-expressing some colostrum, and either spoon feeding it to him, etc. That bit of formula should help regulate his blood sugar, so if it's necessary, it's not a breast-feeding deal-breaker. It is pretty soon for your milk to have come in...it can take up to 4 or 5 days for milk to arrive, and in the meantime, colostrum is what feeds the baby, or a combo of formula, donor milk, or colostrum. You can ask the staff to bring in a pump for you, and you can also begin to pump in between latching attempts, so that your breasts are still being stimulated to produce milk if he's having trouble latching. Do not worry if you need to supplement! It's fine, and since he's tiny and having trouble regulating, think of it as literally a life saver. Formula is NOT the devil, though the lactivists will refute that up and down...it's sometimes what saves your breastfeeding relationship! :hugs: 

Have you had anything to eat yet? I hope you've had a big burger with bacon, or anything else you're in the mood for! This is why SO's are important. They are the hunter-gatherers, particularly after we've given birth, and we moms WANT ALL THE TAKEOUT. :rofl:

Try not to worry about Aiden...you're up there in good hands, and they'll keep their eye on both of you. Putting on a few ounces will be a goal, I'm sure, although it's normal for nearly all babies to lose weight after birth (generally no more than 10%, however). If they need to bring his temp up through some other means, it's fine, and it's what is best.

Sorry about the tear! I'm sure you're in pain. I hope they give you something good for it...I got some Vicodin after my first c-section, and some prescription Ibuprofen. Try to get the good stuff, and stay ahead of it. And when you're all home, I home you're pampered, and that SO takes care of YOU, while you try to care for your son.

Can't wait to see him, and congrats to all! Again, you're doing super. There is no instruction manual, expect the unexpected, and roll with it the best you can. Aiden is going to do well...those little dinky ones are huge fighters! :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Yaaaay! Happy birthday Aiden! Congrats Dobby! You've got this!


----------



## Fern81

Congratulations Dobby! I missed all the action! I hope his blood sugar stabilizes quickly and that he manages to latch before long. Yep a tear is sore- it really helps to sit/lie with your butt on an ice pack!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. I'd be lying if I said I didn't feel like a failure so the encouragement is much needed. He's doing everything right to latch and I'm just fucking it up :(. I can't even bottle feed him correctly, SO had to take over. His last two blood sugars were good. He's already peed twice and shit once. They have me on Tylenol and Motrin and I constantly have an ice pack down there. They have a lot of moms who birthed yesterday so they're slow. It took 3.5 hours to get food after delivery :(

SO was great during labor and shocked me by staying in the room. He even asked the doctor's what he needs to do to take care of us when we go home. He hasn't done skin to skin but A clearly recognizes him/his voice. He immediately stops crying when dad touches him and gets so alert at the sound of his voice. So SO is smitten.

All the cute pics are on my camera not phone so unless you want to see a pic of my placenta lol I don't get discharged until Sunday morning


----------



## Cppeace

Glad A is doing better already. Sounds like a fighter. Glad SO is smitten already.

Afm
Temp went up not down like normal on 12 dpo so maybe something going on. Ic test is still very negative today, though.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad he's doing better. No matter what they claim, breastfeeding isn't easy. Go easy on yourself and as long as your son is fed that is truly what is best. Breastfeeding isn't impossible though so don't feel like a failure. I was so strong about breastfeeding but after 5 weeks of trying to get it to really work and supplementing it was too much. I needed rest as she wasn't getting what she needed in an hour of trying, then feeding, then pumping. I'm glad SO is smitten, I was a bit worried about that but glad it's not an issue.

I can't wait to see him. Also lol babies are so cute and so easy to hold. Yes he will lose some, but it's normal. 

The shaking is normal. I had it at start of epidural and when they stopped it. My mom thought I was cold, but just the side effect. Tears are sore. I loved my doughnut pillow so I didn't have to sit on it or my hemmrhoids. Tucks pads and the peri rinse bottle were heavenly as well. It will get better though. 

Try to get some rest momma. I'm so happy for you.

Cppeace good luck. Hope your temp stays up!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I just want you to know you're doing so great. The fact that you want to be perfect shows you're an azmaknd mom already. Don't let anyone make you feel like less and don't think you are. It's very very hard to mother at first especially after just giving birth!!!! You, SO, and A will find a ryrhm that works for your family and honestly it probably won't happen until after you leave the hospital. It's hard when you feel like he nurses are judging or telling you want to do. I know we were much happier once we left. And your emotions are on over drive right now. It'll calm down, I promise. 


Cpp- good luck! Can't wait to see what happen with your temp.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hospital sucks. Trying to learn to bf sucks. Being in pain sucks. 

But it all gets better, and easier, with time :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Awww I'm so happy to hear that your SO is smitten with Aiden, I think daddies being smitten with their babies is the cutest thing ever. 

You can do this, Dobs. I know it seems scary, but if you can handle multiple kids all day as a teacher, you can handle one baby. If you can't breastfeed, it's not the end of the world, but you've definitely still got a good chance. You've got this, mama. We all believe in you. <3


----------



## shaescott

I'm at Six Flags and there's a guy feeding his baby with a bottle and the baby looks under 3 months and it's sooooo cute <3

Edit: he just kissed his head and I'm dead.


----------



## Jezika

Dobby my love there is so much hormonal change going on right now too which I'm sure makes everything even more intense on top of it all. As others said, the fact you feel like you do means all your protective mummy instincts are kicking in, but of course just like you would tell any of us in the same situation that we are doing great, so are you. Don't forget that! Aiden is being warmed and fed and he's peeing and pooping and both of his parents are right there with him. I'd say that's great!

Try not to get discouraged with BFing. Remember that you are in GREAT company when it comes to BFing not being some instant magical success from the moment baby comes out. Just trust that you will do the best for him (and for you) every step of the way, whatever happens and however he's fed, and really that's all that matters. At the same time, again, your feelings are normal, so don't beat yourself up :hugs:

I didn't know about the shaking/epidural thing, but now that you mention it I did have that too. I thought i just have been nervous.


----------



## wookie130

As mothers, we are definitely our own worst critics. And Jez is so right about the hormones at this point...they can truly do a number on your head. And when your milk does start to come in, one thing not a lot of people tell you, is that you may become emotional and teary also. The good news, is that it sounds like you all get to come home tomorrow, and you'll at least be in your own surroundings, with all of your familiar creature comforts.

I'll try to refrain from giving you too much unsolicited advice, as I think new moms need the time and space to work out what works for their babies...as long as you approach any scenario with love for your child, which you undoubtedly will, you really can't get it wrong. If you do want help w/something specific, please ask us, your doctor, your pediatrician, a lactation consultant, your mom, whoever! From one teacher to another, this is an entirely different experience from handling students. This will challenge you, and make you feel things you never knew you were capable of prior to meeting Aiden, and that love will grow and evolve over time as well. <3

Enjoy those little tiny baby snuggles. And I hope you get some rest, and relief for the vahooty-dooty. 

I'm proud of you! I think you'll shine as a mom. Aiden does not yet know how lucky he is! :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs * Awwwww he's an itty bitty!!!! Those were my absolute faves in Nursery!
Some looked like lil ole men hehe
You will deff get to use most of the 0-3 mos you thot you wouldn't!
Too cute SO is smitten !
Hope you are getting some rest, hope your pain subsides soon...


----------



## campn

Hello ladies, 

So I've missed like a 1000 page, but my life has been upside down, my father died in May very fast after his diagnosis. I saw his body in that casket and I lost a piece of myself in that room. I'm on antidepressants right now cause I need to be here for my kids. So much other shit is going on now too. 

Juliette is almost one! Crazy to think about! 

Congrats to all the new mamas, especially you Dobby! My son was 5 lbs 4 oz at 40+1 and breastfeeding was a challenge, but get yourself a good lactation consultant and keep that boy on you! Supplementing is OKAY, don't you feel bad! There is no way you could have prepared yourself for the curveballs life throws at you. I'm so glad your SO is smitten with him. 

Hope everyone else is great &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh campn I've been thinking about you. I'm so glad you came back to update us even though it isn't a happy one. I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your whole family are in my thoughts. We really miss you around here.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry for your loss Camp. Losing family is always terrible. :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

*Campenator!!*:hugs:
So so missed you my fellow Floridian!
Sorry to hear about your father :( and that you have so many other stressors 
But OMG look at that pretty girl!!
I can NOT believe she's that close to a year!!


----------



## wookie130

Campn!!!! Count me in with the ladies who miss you much on here!!!!! :hugs:

I'm so very sorry to hear about your father. My deepest sympathies to you, and to yours. Whatever else is going on in life, I pray that things settle, and that you can find some semblance of comfort and normalcy during these tough times.

How is your little girl nearly 1????? Look at her, though! Such a beauty!

If you need anything, most of us are still here! <3


----------



## shaescott

Camps! It's great to hear from you! Not great to hear about your father though. I'm so terribly sorry to hear that he passed. I echo what the other ladies have said. Also agh almost a year?! And she's so gorgeous <3


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats to the newest mommy on the threat! You are doing fantastic!! 
Honestly take anything the nurses say about nursing with a grain of salt. They were trying to tell me that L should be nursing for 15-20 minutes! I did take all the midwife help I could get, it was a bit akward I thought when they thought I needed a 3rd hand and the mw was showing hubby how he could squeeze my boob to help feed Logan :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Campn, my sincere condolences on the loss of your dad. Gone but not forgotten, forever in your heart!


----------



## gigglebox

Campn I'm so happy to see you posting! So, so sorry about your loss. Please feel free to vent on here if you need to. In fact I think a couple ladies here have lost their fathers, so hope they can chime in with something mor ehelpful than me...but I'm not sure words can help too much. Losses that close hurt like hell and are sometimes wounds only time can heal. I admire you for your strength to continue on and ask for help--that I know is hard to do.

But oh my word, how is your precious Juliette nearly a year old?! Weren't you just on here a couple weeks ago sharing photos of her nursery? Crazy.

Dobs, all I can say is hang in there. On top of the emotional struggle that is a baby and all the life changes, you're also battling hormones (and a shit ton of them--do you remember me referring to after birth as "the hormone dump"?) and severe sleep deprivation. All these things add up and make life as it is feel impossible to deal with. But as others have said...it changes, and things fall into place and it gets easier.

You're doing GREAT.


----------



## Jezika

Campn! My love, we've definitely missed you. My heart sank reading about your dad... I'm so sorry. These are the hardest times we go through in life. I hope you had and continue to have as much love and support around you as you need. We are here if you ever need the support of a bunch of women you've never met but who do care about you. And my goodness, Juliette is just beyond-words cute! It would make my day to see more pics of her.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, question...

Before Lev, my LP's were 12 days with af starting on day 13.

Had risky sex on the 4th or 5th.

I had horrible ovulation pains on the 8th. 

I had light bleeding on the 11th-13th, then had REALLY heavy bleeding 14th-16th, then just stopped.

And now nothing, which puts me as late for my period by ovulation, but the terrible bleeding just a few days ago is throwing me off.

Thoughts? Should I waste the money on a wally cheapie? No was a bean could survive all that bleeding, right?


----------



## Cppeace

Bleeding doesn't mean uterus shed but as you aren't very far pp then likely your cycle is still just adjusting. If you start feeling "Pregnant" then test but otherwise not likley needed but up to you of course.


----------



## Jezika

Could it just be a freaky early period because of PP? But honestly, if there was any chance, I'd personally test just to be sure, esp if these cheapies really are cheap. And if they're not, they shouldn't be called cheapies bahaha.

Btw my bff who just started TTC had a tonne of spotting and blood test showing "elevated hcg" for a faint line on a wondfo yesterday. No line today apparently, so probably early O and a CP, but I'm excited for her to think she can get preg.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Campn!! :hugs: echo everyone else, you are missed and I'd love to see some Juliet pics!

Sorry to hear about your dad. Daily life gets easier once the dust settles. You won't always feel this raw. I still cry because I miss my mum, and she's been dead for 16 years, almost half of my life, but I can talk about her without crying these days. Take all the help you need and know that you are loved and you will get through this.

Nurses telling you what to do - they were trying to make me wake Isaac up because it had been over three hours from his last feed (this was at 5am the day after I had him) I was like dude, he did nothing but feed ALL DAY yesterday, literally the only time was when we had visitors and even then he didn't sleep - he's finally sleeping (I gave him a dummy) and I'm appreciating the break. No, I'm not going to wake him. As you know, we high-tailed it out of there 24 hours after c-section because it was just unbearable. Take any help they offer for sure (and the drugs!) but also, you da mama. You know best, even if it doesn't always feel like it.

Gigs, I would be inclined to think you just had a period and it's just a bit skewy because it's so soon pp, but those tests are cheap, so hey! I have never been one to stand between a woman and a pee-stick :haha: 

In other news, at the grand old age of almost 11 (12? I need to check calendar, I've lost count) weeks, the final bit of Isaac's umbilical cord has fallen off and his umbilical hernia has resolved itself. The cord came off but just one little ball of skin wouldn't heal and he had to have antibiotics, which helped it dry up and come off at last. My baby has a normal belly button, finally! Hooray!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh campn :hugs: you have been missed. Juliette looks adorable as usual and yes how is she almost 1? I'm very sorry to hear of your loss and I will pray for you and your family. How's Ben?

Gigs I'd say wacky AF but you can always double check with a cheapie.

Jez I love how you describe everything it really makes me lol. I just wanted you to know that

M&S yay for that final bit coming off and the hernia resolving. I hated that ugly cord so much. I'm a notorious scab picker and it took every ounce of my being to leave it alone.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, I'll probably just grab a couple wally tests to have on hand "just in case". The bleeding was extremely unusual for me but again first ov post baby so who knows. No way for me to tell if things feel abnormal or like I'm pregnant because everything has been abnormal recently, so i may just test to see...plus I'm addicted and want an excuse to pee on one.

Jez they are 88¢ so very cheap! 

We took Des to a monster truck show last night and he LOVED it! My mom watched Lev. Unfortunately she was trying to be helpful with his sleep and woke him up around 10:30/11ish thinking she'd feed him and he'd go right back to sleep when we got home and get in a long stretch. We got home around 11...i took Lev into my bedroom and he didn't go to sleep until close to 2. Then he starts fussing at 4 and fully wakes at 5. It's now 6:30 and he's finally passing back out. Blaaaahhhhh baby sleep is so brutal. 

I hate when people say "I slept like a baby". I'm like "so up every 2-3 hours and pooped yourself?"


----------



## Michellebelle

Up in the middle of the night here and can't sleep. Pregnancy woes.

Dobs, I have no advice, but it sounds like you're doing exactly what you need to be. Adorable that SO is so smitten with A already!

Campn, it's great to hear from you and Juliette is so adorable! So sorry to hear about your dad. My dad passed away pretty quickly from cancer last year and it was SO hard. Let yourself be sad and grieve and get the support of others. I know everyone grieves and gets through these types of situations differently. For me it was distracting myself with other things, being open and talking about my feelings with friends and family, and ultimately just being greatful with the short time I had to spend with him while he was sick before he passed. Big hugs your way.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs oh that is brutal. I wish babies would sleep more like us. I've always lied sleep even as a baby. Mom said I'd sleep 10 hours without waking to feed after like a month old. I was hoping I'd hit a similar lottery, like 4 to 5 hours. Victoria has been so fussy with sleep lately and before she easily sleep after a feeding. Ughhh, I hope it gets better for us soon. 

Oh at my appt the dr said we would be okay to conceive now except her worry for our sanity having them back to back. He did say it would be better to wait as to not further increase risk of preterm labor. We are definitely not interested in ttc right now. 

Anyways going to try to catch some zzzs


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I'd probably just test, just to get it out of your system. If they're only 88 cents each, go for it. I don't think you're pregnant, but hey, weirder stuff has happened. My bet is also on a funky post-partum period. Hopefully as the months go on, your body will balance things out, and you won't have to contend with this bleeding and other weirdness. The joys of being a woman, I tell you.

Yeah, "sleep like a baby..."

Sooooo...that means you couldn't be put down? You kept spitting your paci out, and became fussy when you couldn't pop it back in yourself? You wanted the left boob only 45 minutes after snacking on the right??? You kicked out of your swaddle, and don't like your little feet poking out, and it's pissing you off????? You needed to be shusssssshhhhheed for 3 hours, while your mom and dad took turns patting your back and walking you around the living room???? Ahhhh, yes. "Sleeping like a baby." :rofl:

Fluek- At least if you have an "oopsie", you won't have to worry too much that you're not ready...but I do know what you mean about waiting before ttc again.


----------



## JLM73

*:Gigs* :trouble: I KNOWWWW YOU did not ask if you should use a Wally!?!
:test::test:::test: lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Morning one finger typing so hang with and excuse the brevity

First I love you all. The social was like stay off mommy blogs they just make everyone depressed and I was like trust my online mom group is lit. So you all rock.

Camps I love and missed you dearly. I'm so glad you had the courage to seek help and medicate. It's something I know I never did as a kid and teen without my dad. You are a beautiful person, and we are here for you. I know my situation is different, but one thing I was anxious about was not having my dad here. Milestones killed me. And I forgot his picture. But then I remembered my son is named after him and a part of me who is a part of him. So he was there. Your dad will always be a part of you and your children, and as Mariah Carey says (whatever religious beliefs you hold) know he's smiling down on you

Gigs 88c for peace of mind is totes worth it

Flueks can't wait for you to ttc again when you're ready

Jez I second flueks I just adore the way you talk

Afm I read and forgot anything more than a page ago. Going home today after his circumcision. I've had two mildly successful latches, one ten minutes and one like two lol but no poops given. I had to call a hospital manager and lose my shit on a couple people but I got a shield and pump and some good advice from a former lc. Still combo feeding with high cal formula. My nurse was kind enough to get me a brand new bag of nb diapers, set of formula, and I get to take all the sprays and wipes for my who ha home.

Last night was my dose of reality. He realized he can cry to be held the little shit so from 2-4:30 he was crying every 15m. And I was micro sleeping and SO was snoring so I was terrified. But he was out from 4:45 until 6:30 and now I'm rested enough to hold out for reinforcements so he's chilling like a villain on my arm on a pillow somehow not dying from my ridiculous farts


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and this kid literally shit five times yesterday  not peed but shit. He lost 4% but they said they usually see a 5-7% drop so they seemed happy with it


----------



## Michellebelle

Sounds like he is doing awesome, Dobs! And also... sounds like he's smart to have figured out if he cries he gets held haha. You guys have a smart baby on your hands. 

Gigs, test!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ikr this kid is gonna kill me. I was supposed to wake him 20m ago to feed but I'd rather nap.... he did get like a drop of colostrum an hour ago so there's my justification :rofl:

Also the gyn looked into my report. Her best guess for his weight is that my placenta was small and partially calcified. She said thank god I was eating well and going by the books because he could have been much smaller/earlier if I hadn't. So she thinks basically the placenta wasn't doing it's job so he evicted himself. If SO and I do have a second, they will want me in for earlier and more frequent growth scans


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds like things are going well Dobs. Good to hear!

Anywho no spotting but alot of pressures and discomfort but no cramps or anything yet. I feel af is coming. The negative tests support that as well.
We shall see what today and tomorrow brings I suppose.


----------



## M&S+Bump

They poop a lot for sure - Isaac can still poop five or more times a day now! 

Glad you managed to get a little rest. The crying to be held is why almost all of us have ended up bedsharing at least while they're really small! Zero f**ks given - you need to do what you need to do for sleep!

Sorry about the bfns CP.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- he's so smart already! That's little booger. Lol so glad you guys are doing well. You having a baby just makes me so happy. Of course I love every one of you but for some reason every single time you for a bfp or even you miscarried I just KNEW you and SO were going to have a little one and you'd be a great mm. Probably because we're like neighbors haha 
Ya kaiser hooks it up on the stuff! We took home sooooo much stuff. All of the stuff from our room, all the stuff from the boarding room, and double the stuff from the NICU! 
Both my boys lost about 10% and gained it back quickly. 

Gigs- I'd tests but I'm crazy lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty :)

Peace sorry :(. Hope af stays away I'm too tired to see straight so :(

My little turd is so needy he's lucky I think he's cute bout to eat my hour old hospital omelette


----------



## DobbyForever

I can't wait to go home and shower these a*holes refuse to clean the tape FROM MY EPIDURAL off my back it's black and gross and I'm going to lose my shit (again) soon. Supposedly I'm out in an hour though

And yes I used a filter on that pic the exposure was bad so it was the only way to make it work/it was the best pic on my phone. I think he is way cuter in person
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0807.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 47


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cuter in person? How is that possible! He's so cute!


Sooo max is such a wiggle worm it's almost impossible to feed him. He hasn't eaten much today I decided to just set him down and let him go at it himself. Turns out he loves it. are his bottle while he laid down and kicked the whole time. This might be the new way to feed him...


----------



## Cppeace

He's adorable Dobs! <3 <3 <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Aw Dobs he's adorable!! You look great as well! :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

He's super adorable, Dobs! Can't believe he looks cuter in person!

Green, yay to Max for feeding himself. I guess Tilly's non-bottle-taking equivalent is helping herself to the boob buffet overnight. Though she's pretty good at getting things in her mouth with BLW. You're doing that too, I think you said?

Tilly just learned to wave hello. She now can clap and wave hello when we ask her to, and it's soooo cute. Still working on her high five, though. I let her be too independent when standing today and she fell and hit her head on the coffee table before I could properly pull her back. It wasn't bad and there's no bump, but my god is it horrible to watch, and then to see her pitiful cry that's both so cute and breaks my heart at the same time. I feel like a bad mummy.


----------



## M&S+Bump

He has your nose and looks exactly like his scan. So teeny *heart eyes*

I thought you were supposed to get good service over there what with it costing and arm, a leg and the soul of your firstborn for hospital bills?! Wtf with not feeding you for hours then refusing to help you get cleaned up!

Can't believe you haven't already got them self-feeding Mrs G :rofl: I start trying at about three months - can you hold this bottle yet? Nope, it fell on your face, ok, we'll try again next week... it makes it so much easier when they can feed themselves. 

Bless her Jez. Those first bumps are heart breaking - it's all good learning for them though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol the soul of your first born... this is so true. We for our final bill and it was insane. I might have already told you guys this so just ignore it if I did. 
Baby Michael's bill (before insurance) was $195,000 can't remember exactly but ya a F-ing lot. Luckily we do have insurance and we have to pay $6,000 our of pocket which is our max our of pocket our policy allows *rolls eyes* I'm very lucky I had them in December rather than Jan because I had a growth scan booked the same day I deliver them and they would have decided to take them the next week due to Max growing small- meaning Michael most likely would have STILL gone to the NICU and our bill would be EVEN higher since the insurance policy starts over Jan 1. But since we were admitted before Jan 1 the whole stats goes on last years! So we're lucky. 

RE feeding themselves: they've been doing this but I always still hold when while they eat so they are sitting up slightly plus it makes them drowsy. Idk I've always done it lol but max is such a mover I just let him and OMG it was amazing! Probably going to happen a lot more now lol 

Jez we aren't really doing BLW but I am allowing them to do it with mushy food because I think it's great for hand eye coordination. So we do things like avocado and banana with pures. Even when I feed pures I do put some on their high chair so they can feel it and lick their fingers. Our pures are chunky now since they're such good eaters.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie that's awesome about the self feeding. I still don't know how you managed twins. You are super mom. 

Jez what's BLW? Also yes, I'm not looking forward to the "boo boos". Hate seeing them in pain. 

Dobbie he is adorable and certainly looks like you. I personally didn't want them helping me clean, but omg I was always so hungry in the hospital. Some of my nurses were good and some bad. I made a note of all the good ones names for the survey they mail you. 

Cppeace sorry about bfn :( I got to where I would test unless late cause I hated bfn. The temp drop of death was bad enough.

M&S I was laughing so hard about your comment on be sharing. Yes a thousand times yes it is why I have done it. I try not to but I will if needed. Gotta have some sleep or momma will lose her mind. Healthcare is a mess and the usually short staff the nurses at least around here. It's really sad, it's why I left hospital nursing. I couldn't give the care I wanted. I was stretched too thin.


----------



## Jezika

Oh my word. $195,000?!?!?!?! Tbh even $6k out of pocket sounds insane to me. What do people do if they don't have insurance or can't afford even the $6k? 

Sounds like you're doing a lot of the same as I'm doing, esp with avocado and banana etc. I was hesitant to give Tilly whole pieces of food at first through fear of choking, but she seems to do well with whatever size she is able to bite. And my does she bite! She has five teeth now so she takes chunks out of whatever we are eating (that's appropriate) that we offer to her. She particularly seems to like turkey sandwiches (just a bite here and there) and loves taken little bites of soft chicken breast. Mind you, most of anything she eats gets spat out eventually, but she must be eating something because her farts and poops stink now that she's started in solids. She's now refusing to be spoon fed, though, which is frustrating.

Actually, about the food thing, I know many people say "food under one is just for fun" and others say after six months it's important for baby to get essential nutrients for solids, like iron and fibre etc. But those two things seem to contradict each other! Can anyone shed light?


----------



## Jezika

BLW = baby-led weaning, i.e., letting baby play with their own food and finding out how to eat, usually done by cutting appropriate foods into strips that baby can easily hold.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry had to share my lil pumpkin.
 



Attached Files:







HhsVCSkj-844268625.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jezika

Omg Flueks she is so tiny and sweet and looking oh so content. And look at those baby legs! I've become obsessed with baby legs lately... Also, super cute onesie.

And another "yes!" re: M+S's statement re: bedsharing. Foolish me just thought baby would happily sleep in her crib from the get go without any fuss... or in either or the two bassinets... or the Dockatot. But nope. I guess it makes sense since I doubt our distant ancestors just put newborns on their own in a stack of hay or in a neighbouring cave, but obv that's not so simple these days. So hard to navigate esp those first few months where maybe you want them close but you're scared of the dangers and also maybe want your space sometimes etc etc. Argh. But people figure out whatever is best in the end.


----------



## TexasRider

Jezika- on medical care- you do what you can $$ wise up front and when it's not enough to pay in full you try to negotiate a payment plan. In my case they take the total you owe and divide by 12 or no more than 24 (2 years of payments) and that's what you pay a month. His Oh you send $10 a month and they can't do anything is bullshit. They do send you to collections and when you call and say this is what I can pay a month they say it isn't enough and you will go to collections. Problem is I have 4 different agencies doing that. Since when my daughter has a procedure at the children's hospital she gets 3 different bills. Like for her tube surgery she got one from UTSW which was the doctor part then another from Children's medical center for the facility and the last was from Anesthesia for children's for the anesthesia. Each one is separate and each one wants $50 a month and won't take less. Then our local hospital where she had speech therapy bills each month and you set up a plan for that. I legit was paying $200 a month on medical and then when you can't afford it anymore and fall behind they send you collections. So my credit is shit. Thankfully I talked to the social worker at children's and she told me as long as we have insurance they will continue to see her as a patient even if we don't pay all of the portion left after insurance pays. She said the only way people get turned away is if they are private pay and don't qualify for assistance and can't come up with the $$ needed for procedures. Which is honestly a pretty small number of patients.

We have to go down In Insurance coverage this year though cause our premium is going to be $520 a month and by the time I do some $$ on my flex card it would be almost $650 a month just for healthcare not counting any other deductions which is legit 20% of my gross pay. Add in dental and vision and life insurance and we are closer to the 25-30% range. So we are going to cheap premium and high deductible plan and then bulk up our hsa account and pray for the best. I think. I'm gonna look at it again and see but I just don't see how I can afford to pay that much every month- like right now my gross is like $3218 a month and after tRS (retirement-non negotiable comes out automatically) and all medical deductions I bring home under $1900. 

Insurance just sucks all around here in Texas for teachers who are technically state employees but we don't get access to the state employee insurance plan. For them the same level of insurance only costs them $250 a month and it will cost me $520. The state picks up
More of their premium than the teachers premium. It sucks

Edit to add sorry I'm griping and I will stop. Something needs to happen with insurance but I'm not sure what I just know it hurts seeing so much come out of your check and you still have big medical expenses you can't pay. I don't wan this to turn into a huge debate that gets everyone riled up. :)


----------



## Jezika

Tex, I feel for you. I won't get into it either, but I really, really hope you guys (you personally, but also Americans in general) end up in a much better situation re: healthcare.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya healthcare is ridicules like Tex said. We're very lucky that DH is in an amazing union that does great things for him. He doesn't pay out of pocket for insurance.

Flu- omg she's sooooo perfect and tiny. How big is she?

Jez- I forgot to comment on Tilly getting hurt. It sucks a lot but it happens and she's a tough little thing. 
On solids. I read so much online about "food before one is just for fun" but I talked to their pedi about it and she says is important nutrition wise, especially iron. So I just ignore the internet now lol I actually got a little book from the doctor and the amount of foods they should/can eat is a lot! I also read so much online about how the amount of formula/ breast milk they need is the same even once they start solids and my doctor said no. If they are eating solids then the amount milk/formula will go down and it's normal. She said it'll slowly go down as solids increase until 1 or a little after where you transition to solids completely. So obviously everyone has their own opinion on this and every parent should do whatever THEY think is best but I trust and love their pedi so I'm choosing to take her advice. It's similar to giving water to babies and the debate that goes with that.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez thank you. Babies look like such angels when they are sleeping and sometimes awake. I'm hoping we find a formula soon that doesn't constipated her as she was a very easy going baby before that. She's not bad enough to be colic but still. But she's still my adorable baby girl. Yes her thighs are chunking up. Seriously I have to get bigger diaper sizes cause if her thighs lol

Texas wow that's crazy. I always felt like mine sucked. Also I feel they should just be happy you pay something! 

I was considering going prn but that's not happening unless DH finds insurance. I didn't want to have to do any more night calls with her but the insurance is too good to leave full time. If have to pay double for insurance on all 3of us and the deductible would be over triple. Not too mention my work contributes $1200 to my is a yearly for family plan. So yeah I'll just have to deal with it but I may try to negotiate some agreement or find another position within company.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie she was 8lb 7 oz on Wednesday and I measured her one day last week at 20 cm. I'm not sure how good it was. So hard to measure babies.


----------



## wookie130

My original post was deleted. Grrr.

Dobs- He's precious, and he is definitely your mini!!! &#128525;

Jez- I hate baby ouchies too. &#128547; Food before 1 is just for fun is the general consensus right now.

Insurance sucks!!!

Flueky- Awww. She's lovely, and I also love her little onesie.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok snuck a cheapie teat, def negative. Phew!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm like 3 hours home and already in years. I can't get his diaper right, I can't swaddle him, I can't get him to latch, I can't do anything. I haven't eaten and everything hurts. I had to call my mom.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs all I can say this is all COMPLETELY normal from not just my own experience, but everything I've heard. I'm not gonna lie - the first 4-6 weeks sucked for me big time emotionally, AND I had fam and friends helping almost around the clock (so important, IMO, so to me it makes total sense you'd call your mum). Often there wasn't even a discernible reason for feeling down or hopeless; I just did. And I really felt overwhelmed by... well, by everything. My only advice is to get as much support as you need, make sure SO knows this is normal and needs to be supportive (which I'm sure he is), and above just know that it WILL get better. People (including peeps here) told me it would get better and it was so hard to believe, but it did. So please hang in there and lean on friends, fam and us if you need to, and just know that that's totes normal. Having said that, do not be afraid to reach out to professionals if it's becoming too much. It's never a bad idea to be monitored.


----------



## Jezika

And Green, that's what our ped said too. Surprise surprise it's yet another topic in parenting that has two completely opposing sides. I wonder if there's a single topic that doesn't? Eye roll.

Flueks - Tilly is a chunky one too. It's so funny how people loooove pudgy babies. Tilly is pretty skinny on her torso but has these massive thunder thighs haha.

Gigs - phew indeed. Unless you wanted that of course, but I would personally hate to see that second line right now, which is such an odd thing to say/think after TTC.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs obviously I have no experience with newborn's but from what I've heard both from the other ladies on here and from other people, it definitely will get better, but the first few weeks will be tough. You've got this. We all believe in you. When you're too frustrated, put him down somewhere safe and walk away for a minute and do what you need to do to calm down and collect yourself before trying again. :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs phew glad it was negative!

So I just found my bbt thermometer. I lost it a while back which is why I haven't had any temps on my charts. But now that I've found it, I can get back into charting. Buuuut idk about this month cuz I think I might have already ovulated. 

Adventure (true) story!
So I was bringing my mom out to eat tonight. We were going up the driveway when we saw a DOG in the driveway. So I stopped and my mom got out to look at the dog and I got out and she was friendly and wanted to go to our house basically so my mom brought her in and I parked the car back down the driveway. We brought her outside and offered food and water. She had a collar but no tag (!!!) so we had no clue where to start. My mom posted a pic of her on Facebook lol and I put her on a leash and brought her back up the driveway, hoping she would lead us to her home. She did not. HOWEVER, as she was pulling me down the road a car slowed down and approached us and the lady in the car said "hey that's my dog" and so we gave her the dog and found out their house was in the opposite direction. But it's all okay because the doggy is back home and safe. Then we went back to our original mission: going out to eat. And we got Mexican food. Okay, Tex-mex. Not real Mexican food.

I guess animals find my house approachable. We once found a baby raccoon on our doorstep. We didn't bring it inside obviously but my dad made it a little bed and gave it blankets and a hot water bottle to keep warm cuz it was winter. The poor thing never left after like a week, so we called someone and a wildlife reservation place picked her up and took her there. So she got to live in the wild like she was supposed to.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, it'll all get easier! You got this momma! :hugs: honestly I never got the swaddle right and to this day Logan still prefers to sleep with his arms and legs free.. *insert eye roll*

Jez: don't feel bad about Tilly falling over. It happens. This is how they learn how close they can place their feet to something without falling over. Logan did it twice where I was too far to catch him.

Gigs: phew! 

Such cute baby pictures on here today :heart:

Green: like jez, I can't believe the medical bills you guys get! At that price one thinks twice about going to the doctor for a little cough...

Re solids: Logan gets pretty much whatever we are eating. Haven't really done a lot of purees even though Logan still doesn't have any teeth! Most things he can mush up with his gums pretty good. Boiled potato, pasta, Cheerios, etc all for the win. He was getting really good at sticking those tiny Cheerios into his mouth tonight.

As for us: I sold my goats today.. kinda sad but glad they are gone to be someone else's work now. 
Logan is less and less depending on our hands to walk now, just seems to need them for reassurance.

Can't remember what else I read over the last few pages now...


----------



## JLM73

*DObs*:hugs: hang in there hun! It does get easier. He's very small, and will def get stronger, better each day. Remember he could get all he needs in a few sucks, as just the right angle can literally send a quirt i his mouth, an 10 drops of colostrum = meal at his size it is so good for him.
Hell, try and pump it and add some to his high cal bottles:shrug:
He will have time to learn proper latching still:hugs:
And YES totally has your nose!!! You Dobbleganger mini!!

*Gigs* Yay!

*Shae* Very cool the owner drove by!! Happy story!

*Flu* She's a total DOLL!!! can't believe 8 lbs! She looks so tiny!!

AFM temp rebounded again today, highest temp yet?? what zee F*ck??
Still a faint line


----------



## Cppeace

Well J just think if this goes on a couple more weeks you could confirm with ultrasound....


----------



## JLM73

*CP* Too true lol

Here's a pic of today's fmu
I'm going to just ride it out for now and only test every couple days unless something promising happens because I am literally staring at 35 Wally tests 3 frer and a few Dollar Store test... So I have spent on 88 centers alone over 30 bucks testing one to two times a day and at this point I definitely don't want to waste any more money to see the same faint lines
 



Attached Files:







1500867932213-1612496717_70.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 12









20170723_232947-1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 25









20170723_233051-1.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## kittykat7210

J that line isn't that faint because even I see it :rofl: I think it's got darker!! I mean to be Fair it should be a lot darker by now but it's mad that its unmistakable as a line, but pregnancy isn't confirmed! 

Dobs I'm sorry you're struggling, but know that we are all here for you, and like everyone says the first few weeks are so hard! You'll get there :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- so many internet hugs. Everyone is right. It's really really really hard and overwhelming at first. Hell I took a. Real from bnb because of it. Just trust yourself. Use your mom and SO. It'll get better. Remember I cried when I got pooped on. 

Pl- my boys have no teeth too! Not even close to one! I got teeth at 3 months but DH didn't until a year so who knows lol 

Jez- right? So many opposing views. In my mind though I don't understand how solids can increase (even if just for fun) and formula doesn't decrease? I guess because they're growing? No idea. Defiantly don't want a debate from anyone. Lol 


AFM - DH and I have been arguing all weekend but we actually had a great afternoon date. Massages and dinner. Then tonight after we got the boys down we had some amazing BD and yes it was actual BD. Mid-cycle and unprotected. I immediately regretted it lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Selfish post alert...

Gah I'm getting fed up now, every morning I wake up at like 1am with bad tummy cramps (like a bad period) for like 6 hours :coffee: I mean what's the point! I'm not in labour so let me sleep :rofl: plus these fanny daggers are getting worse/more painful AND I have some serious back pain to top it all off! I've taken 3 weeks holiday from work now, so hopefully I'll go into labour before my 3 weeks is up then I don't have to go back for a week :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oooh sounds amazing mrs g :D 

I definitely found milk intake decreased when solids increased. I don't feed to a schedule or keep count of totals, even for Nat who was bottlefed from earlier than the others. They just eat whatever they want, when they want as babies and they defo took less milk once they were on three meals a day. I don't think there's such a thing as a baby that eats too much :shrug: so just keep shoving milk in their face til they don't want any more :rofl:

Teeth - I'm the worst mother ever and don't remember when teeth came in but Joe had two by his birthday, Nat didn't get his first ones til 14 months and I think Ella was around 12 months or so. Isaac has started dribbling and chewing his fist so everybody and their aunt will now start looking for teeth because he's 'teething' - nope, it's just what 3mo babies do, nothing to do with teeth...

Swaddling - MIL taught me the patented McSwaddle, it's famous among the friends of the family because all the clan babies are straight-jacketted in blankets in every sleep picture :haha: the key is a big blanket and burrito them in it. Or velcro swaddle pods are an amazing invention - summer infant does a good one, you can get them on Amazon. It helps to prevent the startle reflex when they're tiny so they hopefully stay asleep for longer than 5 minutes.

J that's no faint line :/ I don't even need to enlarge the picture.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hooray for holiday Kit, that's awesome you're getting some time off. Sleep in the morning/day if nights are no good and the cramps wear off.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That blanket goes round like three times :haha:

Slippery or stretchy blankets are also no use for it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9760.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Hooray for holiday Kit, that's awesome you're getting some time off. Sleep in the morning/day if nights are no good and the cramps wear off.

Yeh it's my first day off today so hopefully I'll be able to nap a bit, it's not the end of the world (good practice :haha:) but it would be nice to sleep if I could!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez I know. I wonder if it's some instinct like healthy babe is chunky baby?? Interesting theory... I saw a baby last week who's rolls made me think of the Michellen man. He was so cute.

Dobby the first several weeks were hard, but it does get better. You get to know cues, get in a bit of a routine. I took the ibuprofen around the clock, I never picked up the lortab as I didn't want to take it. Doughnut cushion, tucks pads, and dermaplast? (I think that's what it was) spray are your best friends. Those tears or tear is no joke. DH was absolutely amazing and I couldn't have managed without him either. I don't think I could of done it without him. There is NOTHING to be ashamed of asking your mom to come help. :hugs: much love

Shae so glad dog and owner were reunited. There are some "farm" cats around that sometimes hang out in our yard. One time we had like 6 on our backyard playground. We joked they were having a meeting lol

Pacific glad you have one less worry. Oh has your DH started working where he isn't gone during the week? 

J wow that temp and that line is definitely darker. Ugh I hope you find out something soon. This is ridiculous.

Greenie yay for awesome date and BD. I don't blame you for being a little nervous. I think we will too.

Kitty that's how I was before my waters broke. If cramps get stronger I would call. Also I hope you don't have to go back to work and honestly I don't think you will have to :)

M&S yes, at first when V wasn't gaining I recorded everything like a mad woman. Now I'm like okay here is milk eat whatever you like. She is gaining very well so I don't care. The mcswaddle :rofl: V hates being swaddled any more. She loves the freedom of her arms so I just let her be. I do have that Velcro summer infant one. I may try it eventually.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and J I think it's how she's all frog legged making her look smaller. She has some long legs as she should.


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- I still can't swaddle to this day, quit bf after 2 weeks for fear of low supply, struggled to pump, had the worst baby blues & literally cried my eyes shut & swollen, AND the day we came back from hospital our whole kitchen roof fell in after the water heater burst (!!!) Dust and roof crap everywhere, I thought my baby was going to die from all that getting in his lungs and immediately just went to stay with my mom lol. And here he is today a healthy 6 month old. You will get used to caring for him and you will figure it out together I promise! We women are made for this. That doesn't mean it's easy, just that you'll get through it OK. xx and he is so cute! Mini dobs!

Flueky your baby is such a precious little doll.

J- that's a clear line...?????? Wish I could test and scan you I'm so curious to find out if you're really pregnant or what!!??

My son is 6 months old today! Omw time flies. He is refusing milk and most other fluids urgh so I'm putting formula powder in his solids and trying to get him to drink watered down apple juice. As for the solids before one debate- I haven't heard the "food before one is just for fun" advice from any medical professional, just from internet ladies, so I'm going to assume it's just a catchy phrase going around (maybe). In fact all my peds and nurses encourage certain foods in small amounts from 4 months old (apparently new research shows that feeding them that early decreases their risk of developing food allergies) and then 2-3 meals from 6 months old. My first pediatrician gave me an extensive list from a dietician with all the foods they can eat and when they can start it. So far my son is already eating rice cereal, avocado, carrots, peas, cauliflower, kale, spinach, butternut, sweet potato, greek yogurt, lentils, chicken, pears, apple, banana and pineapple!


----------



## Flueky88

Fern thank you. Sorry ds isnt wanting milk. Ive also heard introducing foods prone to allergies early reduces chance of being an allergy. I find it funny how medical advice flip flops on certain things. Kind of like eggs bein bad then good then bad, etc. I don't have food allergies but I do have been sting allergy and seasonal so I hope she doesn't get a good allergy. Oh and way t go on him eating a nice variety of goods. Congrats on 6 months old too.

M&S I meant to say yes I think you were right about it being baby eczema on V.


----------



## shaescott

Um J that isn't a faint line at all! That's super dark! I honestly really think you should get a beta again but I know they're expensive :/


----------



## shaescott

J have you tried a different brand since getting that blazing positive? To make sure it's not the brand going downhill? Pretty sure they don't have the 88 centers at my local Walmart cuz I've checked a few times and haven't found them, otherwise I'd take one for the team and take a test with it to ensure that it doesn't give me a false positive. I feel like your local Walmart only still has so many of them because you are 90% of their demand and you buy them so much so they keep restocking :rofl: sometimes I wish I could just be pregnant so I can experience getting a bfp but like I can't afford to be pregnant so I'm a good control group for tests lol


----------



## Twag

DOBS - HUGE Congratulations and OMG he is so damn cute :cloud9: the first days/weeks are damn hard and then it gets easier and then something else happens and it is hard again this parenting thing is like a roller-coaster but you got this :hugs:

J - I can see that line without making it bigger how is that not a :bfp:


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- :hugs: It IS tough, those early days. Those newborn diapers are not a trim fit on a 6 1/2 lb. baby, let alone a 5 lber. So, that's not YOU. He's small, honey. Just tape that sucker on as evenly as possible, and hope for the best. :) Swaddling? I would also suggest those velcro swaddle things, like those from Summer Infant. Faffin' around with muslins and receiving blankets is too much of a pain, and I'm far to anal-retentive, and I'm likely to set the damned blanket on fire in a blind rage. :rofl: Latching? Can't help you there. Hannah seemed to be born with an aversion to the breast, and she could not latch, with a shield, without a shield, nothing, and she would FIGHT me, and arch and scream. It was hideous. It would always result in her crying, me crying, and me shoving a bottle in her mouth. :( This time, I will go seek help with a lactation consultant if this baby does the same. Getting help is key with breastfeeding...it's a learned skill, and it's HARD. 

Just go easy on yourself. I know you feel like you don't know what you're doing, but you DO. You just need to give yourself a chance, give yourself grace. I'm glad you asked for help from your mom when you felt that you needed it...too many times as moms we try going it alone, out of a sense of duty, or stubbornness, or both. The baby is only a few days old. You and Aiden both have a lot to learn, and you're not going to always know the perfect thing to do, or the best way to handle things...but, you WILL work to figure it out, and that is what counts. :hugs: Be good to yourself. I'm also thinking that those hormones are kicking your ass. A bit of self-pampering (a shower, a nice coffee, some take-out food delivered to you) is in order. You've really been though the mill, and YOU need caring for too. :) Things will fall into place, but your damned right that these early weeks are hard.

Green- I remember the NTNP after-sex regret, particularly when DH really didn't know what I was up to for those few cycles before I threw in the towel. It was like, "Uh oh...what have we done???" Dread is kind of an accurate description. And then I'd be excited. And then I'd flip-flop back to dread. Imagine my surprise when I got the unplanned BFP back March...that was definitely an "oh shit" moment - not because I wasn't excited, but I was more afraid of my DH's reaction, which did end up being positive, so that was a relief. 

J- Eeek. That LINE. Go grab an FRER, take it tomorrow morning, and let us see it. If there's a visible line on it, definitely go to your doctor. Otherwise, I do suspect it may be the Wally cheapies, and somehow how they react to your pee or something. It's really, really weird. And, the fact you haven't gotten AF...that's weird too. I don't know. Maybe skip the FRER, and just call the doctor. 

M&S- Love the McSwaddle. Looks like Isaac is wrapped in some kind of postal packaging or something!!!! :rofl: He looks pretty content, so obviously it's a good thing. 

Jez & Flueky- I do think there's some psychological association between chunky babies being healthier babies. I think back in the old days, it meant babies were "well fed", and if you were plump and "well-fed" you were seen as automatically healthy. :rofl: This is garbage, in reality, of course, but I think it's an old-timey idea that stuck.


----------



## JLM73

*TWAG * I would be thrilled and claim bfp_* IF*_ I had not just had a similar dark line on my 17th wally test. AND got a faiinnnnt 2nd frer line then, only for the lines to fade back to faints, darken a bit, back to faints again ?!

Also, *Shae* I have 0 $$ to spend on anymore betas now- used the savings on biz supplies to stock up on art for fall mkt...

And I have used other tests - $ tree, even ystrdy, but it has just a barely there haze for 2nd, and I know they are higher miu than wally, just from past use.

As for my local wally restocking the same lot#/faulty batch, not an issue.
WHere I live 4 cities meet up, a 5 th right up interstate, so I def bought no more than 3-4 at a time at any one city AND made sure the lot #s were diff.
At this point I even bought some out of town lol cuz I was traveling, so I have used like 6 stores total!
Even my local walmart mkt sells them, so not sure why you can't find them.
KIM they are not kept low, top shelf almost always...
If you ask cust serv they can order some for you as well.

But yea, so far test 17 and 35 now have been darkest:shrug:
No spotting or AF at all, and since I don't get MS or preg sympts usually till like 2nd tri sore boobs...gonna wait it out like *CP* said - I should be able to get a scan/more labs than just a Beta at some point LMAO... I'm eatig healthy for the most part, and def taking in alot of fluids now that I have stopped holding to tests 2-3 times/ day:roll:


Temp down a bit at 98.79, but still above normal,,,I have the mountain thing going on, drop rise, drop rise more, drop rise more :haha: Out of tests now anyhow


----------



## JLM73

I am now cd 43!!- ALWAYS 2 day cycles since age 13- only missed when preg/chems/or on Depo yearrs ago.4

*I am 11 days late for AF now*:shock:...so :wacko:
In 7 days -CD49, I will officially hit my longest cycle mark ever- and that was from a drawn out chem where lines started a bit then stayed the same, then faded, and I spotted a few days then stopped- BUT I tried progest OTC then, so I feel that is what stopped the true bleed from starting- AF came once I stopped the progest :(


----------



## gigglebox

J that is seriously strange. I hope whatever is going on, you have answers soon!

Dobs-- not sure if this is of any comfort...but in my opinion, you are, right now, dealing with one of the hardest, if not THE hardest, challenges in parenthood--becoming a parent for the first time. The early days are sooooo rough. At least the second time you kind of know what's coming, plus you're kind of already in tune with their needs since you've done it before. The first time you are learning everything, and no amount of reading and videos can ever prepare you for new mom life.

Just get through this and the rest will feel so much easier in comparison! Hang in there!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I love you all. I finally figured out the diaper/circumcision gauze. I think. So far three pees and five poops at home with nothing on the swaddle. I've tried big or small and one startle and he's free. I gave up if he's free then he's free. I have button and Velcro swaddles but they are for 7lbs. My mom was nice enough to go to target to get the swaddle pod for 5-7, but he startled and was on his chest! SOand I just looked at other and said thanks but no thanks. He's consistently latching on one side but the other is s long way off which sucks because that's the side producing a lot. The fire alarm went off  so A and I are in his room letting SO sleep. He literally asked me why he cries all night and I'm like he's a baby...? 

K trying to recall

Shae I love that dog was capitalized lol so dramatic it made me smile. Glad it worked out!

Flu agreed she is so precious!

MS epic swaddle!

Kit hf on your holiday sounds like you are getting close to baby time

J I agree that's a clear line so confusing 

Fern what a great list of foods! Love it!

Pl sorry about the goats but I know what you mean. It's bittersweet but the relief from the lifted weight over time makes it so worth it

Oh so the leading theory is he was small and early because my placenta was small and detached and was already partially calcified (long since dead as the gyn put it) so he wasn't getting what he needed. So if SO and i have kid 2 they have marked it to monitor growth early and often. But he is hungry so after we try latching he drinks 1-1.5oz of formula and he'll be hungry again in an hour or two lol but they told me try not to feed him before 2-3 hours


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs this is some unsolicited advice so take it, leave it, read it, don't totally understand lol 
Anyway, do whatever the hell you want. A is your son and you know what is best. I was told to wake my son up and feed him and I did for a few days and one day I looked at DH and said "why the hell am I waking a baby?" My point is if you think he's hungry then feed him! He's your son you know better then some book these people learned from. It's not like he's overweight and on a diet. Both mine went through phases of eating every hour then it would go to four hours then back to an Hour.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I was thinking that like kid dropped to 4lbs some ounces I forgot so if he's hungry shouldn't I feed him?! I just needed someone else to agree lol


----------



## Twag

I agree to me a little 5lb baby will need to be feeding more than every 2-3hr both of mine were 8lb babies and they fed every 2-3hours :wacko: 
Dobs you are mummy so you do what you feel is best for your son - HV/Drs etc don't always know everything! Go with your instinct :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw I totally see why y'all cosleeper the temptation is real. Sometimes I look at him in his bassinet and think how the f did you get in there I was holding you because I'm so tired . And he wants the snugglems


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I was thinking the same thing - if he's hungry, bloody feed him if you want. Yet again an example of conflicting advice with medical professionals, since some encourage feeding on demand. So basically just do what YOU feel is best.

And lol how DID he end up in the bassinet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Also my pain vs bleeding is like not matching. I feel my uterus contracting and my year hurtd like hell but I'm only spotting. Like my period is over I wouldn't bother with a pad if I didn't want to spotting. My feet are super swollen more so than when I was in the hospital. And I barely lost weight.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I have no idea! I just have done it. I micro sleep while holding him but I can't believe I stood up and put him in his bassinet and crawled into bed and forgot because it's a good fifteen second ordeal


----------



## Jezika

Whoa, super momma!

As for the bleeding, maybe other vag delivering mums can weigh in, but I remember not having too much PP bleeding (but definitely more than spotting), which was surprising because they'd said even a few large clots were normal. Mind you, I did haemorrhage a week later due to what turned out to be retained placenta (mine was also calcified in parts so presumably was hard to see if it had all come out intact). I have no idea if the two were related (prob not?) but it's worth consulting with someone if you think it might not be normal. 

Sounds like you're doing a great job though, mama! Is someone feeding you up and helping look after the dogs?


----------



## Jezika

Also, if you saw a pic of me a week after delivery, you'd wonder whether I even gave birth. I still looked VERY much preg and swollen.


----------



## Cppeace

Hi gals,

Got temp drop of doom today so didn't bother testing.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm feeding me but the dogs are at my mom's. They are going to stay another day there :). lol yeah I still look pregnant haha

Sorry peace :(


----------



## gigglebox

Good lord Dobs you're only 3dpp! Give your body some time. Days 3-4 AFTER LEAVING THE HOSPITAL were the absolute worst for me. I'm almost promise a week from now you'll feel completely different and better and smaller.

Cpp noooo sorry to see that :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw, gutted CP :(

I gave birth to a 9lb baby and a ton of water, placenta etc - you saw my bump, it was huge - and walked out the hospital weighing the same as when I went in. It's the fluids they give you in IV (also causes fluid retention in the baby then gives the false impression they 'lost' loads of weight a few days later when actually they just peed out the excess) and side effects of hormones, drugs blah blah - totally normal. You will be sweating it all out (usually at night) for weeks.

Dunno about the bleeding though - in my experience I bleed less after c-section, but either way I bleed HEAVY (like bed pads required as well as a pad in my underwear) for about a week, then it starts to lighten. It stretched into week 6 every time though. If you're only spotting, I would maybe shoot your doctor an e-mail just to check.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Afm, I put my big girl pants on and finally phoned to book my next endoscopy, aka the Alien facehugger experience :( It's not til October, which gives me plenty of time to dread it.

I think maybe I'll book us some Dark Tower tickets to counter-balance it..


----------



## DobbyForever

That sounds unpleasant but I'm glad you booked it. Hope it goes smoothly and that you get a nice movie date after

Ty ladies I just had so many people saying if you'll instantly drop lbs because the baby and I'm like ummmm I weigh the same lol I emailed my doctor because yeah idk this shit seems weird

Also pretty sure he's in the k'tan wrong but ask how many fs I give now if only I could find a position where I could conveniently sit lay.

Bugged my mom again, employed my brother and his gf as dog walkers, and tried not to get on SO's case for having the gall to say having a baby is hard when he was snorrrriiiinnnggg through everything r_r. He's working from home for two weeks so here's hoping he's not cranky when he goes back to work


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, the better of a recovery you get in the early days you'll be better off in the long run. I had hubby do everything the first 2 weeks and after that I was doing farm chores again.
As for feeding, I feed Logan on demand. He lost 6% weight while in hospital but was gaining the moment we came home. Growth hormones only get released during sleep, so I never woke him up to feed. He's now usually in the 90+ percentile. 

More later , L needs me ;)


----------



## wookie130

My bleeding is pretty moderately heavy after having c-sections...I can't speak to any experience of what it's like after a vaginal birth. But, I get lochia for a good 2-3 weeks solid after birth, and then one month after that, my AF has started up like clockwork.

You're doing great! Sounds like he's feeding well from the one boob, and that's something! Can you pump from both after he's done with his supplement bottle? If he's latching on to your lazier/drier boob, the latching should definitely help him catch up to your other boob. As far as feeding him goes, particularly with breastfeeding, you feed on demand. If he's permanently dangling from one of your tits in these early days, that is completely normal, and I'd offer him the breast whenever he wants it. This is what establishes your supply, and stimulates milk production. The whole "wait every 2-3 hours" thing is more of a recommendation for exclusively formula-fed babies, as too frequent formula feedings can give them a tummy ache. But, he IS small, and you DO want him gaining weight, so I would do exactly as you're doing, and offer him as much boob as he'll take, as often as he wants, and if he's feeding every hour, and getting a bit of supplement, that's FINE! :) 

Greene is right- you don't have to do everything "by the book"...if you think he needs those calories, then he does, because you're the mommy, not the nurses!

I find it kind of funny that SO was under the impression that babies DIDN'T cry all night. Rude awakening, here we come. :rofl:

Oh, and I didn't lose much after either baby. In a few weeks, you will notice a difference, though. It just isn't instantaneous. A lot of women leave the hospital looking as pregnant (with some added swelling) as they did went right before they had their babies. I get the added "look" of the saggy baggy-ass c-section stomach that looks like a Frankenstein project. It's really tasty, I tell you. Brrr.

How's your vajaybird feeling? Are you still in a lot of pain?


----------



## JLM73

*Dobalisciou* as a 3 time BFer with varying success, I ditto the ladies - BF is MEANT to be done on demaand, not withheld.
Babies cry and root around for food cuz they have rabbit metabs , for the 1st time ever are not getting a controlled temp ( need carbs/cals/fat to maintain temps) and def have been used to non stop round the clock feeding thru the unmbi cord, so hunger is new to them as well!

F* what the docs/nurses/even some LC's think- ole skool withholding the boob!?
Pffft the longer btwn boob feed the s l o w e r your supply builds....
So def BF on demand the early weeks. My DS is smart as hell, and 97th % height, and he is the one I fed ON demand the first few months, and he slowly slept longer, and spaced his feeding demands himself. legit he ate every 2 hrs for like 2 MONTHS!

**Also if A is not latching well on one side, try a football hold with him on a boppy pillow etc, OR lay on yer side on the bed and snuggle him up to latch on that side in ANY direction ( feet to your head, or head facing head etc. ) 
Hell I even nursed DS laying flat back, and he tummy to tummy with me, basically FACING down to the boob!
The direction does not matter so long as you get a decent pinch of areola in there as well. This works for sore spots later too, to give them a break:thumbup:

YouTube for the win as well- tons of latching vids IRL showing how to's - prob solving.

With my first, being 18, I withheld BF as advised by the Pedi, Nurses, annnnd LC , which sucked cuz he latched/fed GREAT immed after birth, and me doing what they said lowered supply, irriitated him, and he ended up on full formula by 2.5 months- didn't help back then there were no low flow nips to simulate the boob,, so he caught on fast that he could barely work for formula, vs boob :roll:

With DD I managed to make it to BF 5 months, but as soon as I started working PT nights, and her dad supp'd with formula, she too started giving me a hassle BFing, tho I was busting with milk! So after 7 months she was full formula.

DS was the only on demand feeder and he went to almost 13 months- with some solids started around 4-6 mo's - but he def preferred breast- insta coma LOL.
Even at like 18 months he would pull my shirt at times trying to nurse!
Woulda been fine going to 18 mo's or a bit more, but ex- ass hubs thot BFing was gross and I was over all his snide comments, and trying to ACT like DS was beiing weaned when I didn't want to fully, and DS def was still interested in BFing.
:(


----------



## gigglebox

My two cents (purely my opinion, y'all do what you want):

1. Never withhold food from a hungry baby*
2. Never wake a sleeping baby*

*unless you absolutely must

I hate school days for Des, I'm always forced to wake up Levin to get his feed in before I have to wake up Des and it's a pain in my ass.

On an unrelated note, I can't wait until Levin's sleep is more predictable so I can schedule exercise around it...or alternatively I can't wait until the heat subsides so I can walk him in a stroller during the day.

MS what's the endoscopy for?


----------



## Cppeace

I agree with Gigs.
Waking a sleeping baby is best avoided lol


----------



## DobbyForever

lol yeah the only problem is he'll wake and I'll have to pee so he tires himself out by the time I'm done with my 7 minute ordeal of peeing r_r

In other news my boobs hurt like heeeellll so I'm hoping that's a good sign milk will be coming in. The dumb nurses said use slow flow nipples and he was finishing/getting boob frustration so I asked my mom to pick up some first flow and it's soooo much better. He has to actually work for it and doesn't gag anymore. We took a stroll to the community mailbox. Overall feeling less despondent today but the dogs come back tomorrow so I'm getting anxious about it

Oh j btw are you thinking of doing another beta at this point?


----------



## JLM73

<<<A human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) urine test is a pregnancy test. ... If you're pregnant,* the test can usually detect this hormone in your urine about 10 days after your first missed period.* This is when the fertilized egg attaches to the uterine wall.
Urine hCG Level Test: Purpose, Procedure & Risks - Healthline
www.healthline.com/health/hcg-in-urine>>

:saywhat: What Jack Ass didn't do their research on THIS one??
TEN days after period due for egg to attach AND for BFP??:rofl:
Love the web...

Found these stories of NO hcg in urine/blood interesting tho:
https://www.babycenter.com/400_pregnant-but-no-hcg_14233005_547.bc


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well they tossed in the usually just to mess with people. They just want people to buy early and then buy more because they tested early :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

J wow yeah that's wrong lol. I wish you knew someone who could give you an ultrasound for free. Or a doctor who would do it pro-bono. I really think a transvaginal ultrasound would be helpful at this point.


----------



## DobbyForever

Help so this morning the nips were sore so I put some lanolin on them and noticed next time I pumped it was liquidy around the areola. So I cleaned off the machine and my nipples/areola. But this time I was pumping and my breasts are rock hard and I got more of that liquid. I'm just confused because it seemed to be oozing out of my aerola not nipple but I was reclined backward not forward while pumping so idk if it's sweat and lanolin or something I should be feeding A
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0834.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0833.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jezika

Can't believe the mystery is continuing, J. Such BS. And I wish you were in Canada so you can just get an u/s or whatever you need.

Dobs I remember when I was still wondering when my milk would come in on day three, my midwife came over and asked if she could squeeze my nipple, to which I said yes, and as she firmly squeezed those badboys on the outside of the areolas and sort of pulled them forward, out squirted a beautiful arc of white wonder and almost moved me to tears. So you could try that. Unless you've been pumping anyway.


----------



## Jezika

Okay ignore what I just said. Read your latest post and clearly you've been pumping.

Other than the areola thing, I'd assume it's the transition between colostrum and proper milk, because colostrum is yellow. We you SURE it's coming from your areolas? And how long is your pumping session? Rock hard boobs is good though. I'd guess that sounds great for milk. My boobs go rock hard just before letting down.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry for yet another post but upon closer inspection of your photos, that does look pretty normal to me. The beginning part of milk is always more liquidy and the yellow colour is definitely normal. Try to looo closely at your nipple as you pump. Often I can see little tiny threads of milk squirting out. I usually have wet nipples too afterwards, so I'm thinking it's not necessarily coming from there for you?


----------



## Jezika

Oh man, fourth post FTW. If you were reclining I would bet the milk was just getting sucked out and going back onto the rest of your boob that was inside the suction cup coz of gravity. I'm 99.67% sure it's all good.


----------



## DobbyForever

I try to pump for 15 minutes. I did seem spurty so maybe because I was reclined and watching tv it did come out then fell backwards before I started paying attention? I was barely able to hand express any colostrum this morning and now my boobs gurt too much to express anything by hand. I just didn't want to feed him sweat and nipple cream lol but I made sure it was clean and dry before I started and I haven't put any cream on since this morning.

lol I love your string of posts <3. And your profile pic!!!!


----------



## Jezika

I honestly don't think it's sweat, and it seems like you've ruled out nipple cream. Both should be safe to consume anyway (I was worried about lanolin as well but apparently it's fine). Seriously, what you pumped looks like the real McCoy. You're doing great! And hand expressing sucks. It's hard and thankless... at least it was for me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty!!! This sucks lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's the milk starting to come in Dobs. It's a weird yellowy colour the first few days as it mixes with the colostrum. Also often looks really watery even months later (mine does anyway) 

Glad you managed to get out for a walk! Seriously impressed too, it's def more than I ever did with stitches of any kind.

Agree with Gigs about waking and feeding. If they're sleeping then they're clearly happy enough - hungry babies don't sleep :haha:

Endoscopy is supposed to be yearly, because of a direct line of stomach, pancreatic and colon cancer that runs through my family. The stomach type especially can have a strong genetic link and my grandad had it, then my mum. Because she had it so young (42) it increases the risk of it being the hereditory type, and genetic testing of the biopsy samples sadly failed last year so we've no way of checking as obviously she isn't alive and you need both sets of genes to do a check. So yearly endoscope and biopsies for me - my bro is supposed to have it too but he hasn't ever mentioned the matter and my dad prefers to ignore it altogether. I have the option of a prophelactic *snigger* gastrectomy - if you don't have a stomach, you can't get cancer in it - but it's a huuuuge operation and step to take so I defo would like to avoid that while I'm having children and the kids are still young. 

In happier news, Isaac just. Slept. Through. 7.30pm til 6.15am. If someone else had told me their ebf baby less than three months old didn't wake at night for feeding, I would have thought they were lying. Hell, it just happened to me and I'm questioning whether it's possible it wasn't real, maybe I sleep-walked and fed him - but my boobs both concur that no feeding happened (ouuuch!)


----------



## DobbyForever

I need to relax though lol my feet are like how big do we have to get for you to sit your ass down?! :rofl:

LOL hungry babies don't sleep true true

I'm sorry you have to do it yearly and really good job on taking it seriously. I know it's easier to just ignore it :hugs: I don't bland you on passing on the stomach surgery for now

Yay for making it through the night!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Many apologies it was a long day yesterday and V still hasn't woke for a feeding. A 4 hour stretch of sleep was so nice. 

Dobby I was bleeding more than spotting. It wasn't as heavy as the first 2 days but like a heavy period. I think it warrants a call to Dr. As far as the milk/swrat/lanolin conundrum. My transitional milk was yellow and watery. Now my mature milk is white and watery. 1t minutes of pumping is good especially since you are BF. I pump 20 minutes without BF. I think it was purely positional/gravity that caused milk and not set at to fall back. 

J 10 days after AF, well shit, then many women buy them unnecessarily. Sorry you can't afford a beta.

Jez I love your new profile pic :heart eyes: 

M&S sorry you have to get it done but glad you are so proactive as early detection is key. Also definitely treat yourself:)

Agree with gigs 2 rules. If they are hungry they will wake you up. Unless they are in NICU or something to that affect. 

I guess I was strange I lost half my weight gain by 3 days pp.. I did get some nasty swelling in my ankles and feet and that wasn't even an issue during pregnancy. I have a belly say and still haven't list all the gain from pregnancy. Everyone i think is a little different. I think is rather have all the gain off by now and lost it slower if I could have chosen lol

Also V is finally upgrading to 0-3 clothes :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg he just cried for three hours straight. Granted I knew he missed two feedings because he was passed the eff out I couldn't wake him. I changed his diaper twice, tried everything, he latched three times and took 3oz of formula, we sung, we sang, we swaddled... i told SO idk wtf is going on but I'm putting him in the pack n play and sleeping downstairs. I have it against the wall and against the couch though it has a safety restraint. I caved and literally left the empty bottle in his mouth just so I could have ten seconds to pee. He has finally stopped and dear god I still don't understand what just happen


----------



## DobbyForever

Right on time for the 2:30-5 witching hour where he cries every 15m to be held


----------



## M&S+Bump

What happened is you had a baby, honey. That's what they do :hugs: Usually, they just want you. If you've fed, changed nappy, he's not sleeping, then just hold him. Over stimulation is a thing, so sometimes dark, quiet conditions help and just humming or white noise. But often, they just cry because that's their only way of communicating and the world is loud, bright, cold then hot then cold then hot, there's hunger and thirst and discomfort when they're used to constant food and temperature.


----------



## wookie130

I am so sick of losing posts.

Ditto what everyone else said M&S about you having the endoscopy...you are successfully "adulting"! Haha!

J- WTF with those test instructions?

Dobs- M&S hit it on the head with the fussy stuff. Also, if you didn't receive any info in the hospital about it, google "purple crying" or "purple period of crying"...it makes a lot of sense, and sometimes babies do just cry to cry. Do not be afraid to become a human pacifier...in other words, latch him to the boob, if it provides comfort, even if he just ate 20 minutes ago. He may need to use his sucking mechanism to calm down and soothe. Otherwise, minimizing stimulation, doing some pat-pat-shusshhhh, etc., and skin to skin cuddling while shusssshhhhing can help. As long as he's fed, dry/clean, not too warm or cold, he probably just needs some momma. Newborns become "unorganized" (i.e. fussy) and skin to skin, and rhythmic patting and white noise can help...both of mine liked to be walked, while Daddy held them against his bare chest, and pat/shussshhhed. But, every baby soothes a bit differently, so you'll work it out. ;)

AFM- I'm getting a nesting hair up my ass already. I don't have any free and clear detergent, otherwise I'd start washing baby clothes, bedding, blankies, and prepping prefold cloth diapers, etc. Ugh. I think I may run my breast pump parts through the dishwasher to sterilize them this morning, and I may drag out my Lactaid nursing trainer to start practicing assembling it...I may sterilize or wash that stuff too. I feel like it's too early to put in the kids' new Diono carseats, and the baby's carseat base, plus that's a two person job, really, and I suck at carseat installation. I'm having a guy come by this morning to check my attic for bats...we've had a couple up there, which is really no big deal, but if there's any bat pee or poop up there, I can't be around that, and we'll be redoing that bedroom up there at some point for one of the kids, and I don't want my kids to have to live next to the attic if the attic is batty/poopy/pissy. Nasty!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Batty poopy attic sounds nasty indeed. Hopefully it gets sorted. Love that your nesting is kicking in.

lol I had a baby touché we both did skin to skin in the dark multiple positions. I got him in the k'tan and that worked for a whole ten seconds lol. But yeah definitely went human paci which worked out for me breast relief but my left nipple is so swollen swollen that he couldn't latch on that side. But yeah it was like constant rooting for an hour and he only stopped crying when he was eating so I tried to keep each bottle to 1oz instead of 1.5 and he got one each hour when he gave up on my boob lol. Thankfully the next time he woke up it was standard snuggle, diaper, bottle, baby down, bathroom, pump, BnB, now time to put mommy down lol


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs that sounds frustrating and tiring (yet I'm still somehow jealous and think it's amazing at the same time as being the aforementioned negatives, because I'm crazy :haha: ) I'm sorry A cried for 3 hours straight. I'm sure that got old real fast. He must have quite the set of lungs. Sending love and happy baby vibes. 

I read the rest but I'm blanking now. 

Butt update!
I'm not sure how many of you remember that I had a prolapse issue a while back. Well, it's still an issue. I've been going to a GI doctor for like a year now, and it hasn't resolved, so he's referring me to a GI surgeon for a consult (which is tomorrow). Also I have a sweat test today to make sure I don't have some odd variant of cystic fibrosis that only affects the digestive tract and causes prolapse etc. Just a last ditch effort to avoid surgery lol. Apparently Botox in the rectum is a thing... I'm slightly horrified lol. Anyway, SO is bringing me to the consult cuz I'm nervous. He isn't going in with me though, I should be fine with the actual consult itself.


----------



## gigglebox

Look at you figuring it out! Nicely done. I couldn't stand being used as a pacifier (his latch was bad at first and my nips were in paaaaaiiin) so a real paci it was. Des wouldn't take one but Levin did. He likes it now only when he's ready to sleep. 

About your areolas leaking...they do that. Those little nodules on your nip surrounding it all release milk too. That's what a good deep latch for the baby will include much of your areola. As the lactation specialist at my hospital put it, "it's called breast-feeding, not nipple feeding." Snarky but true.

And yay yyour milk is coming in!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* that sweaty stuff is FORE milk coming in- basically breastmilk has 2 parts- foremilk = watery, and provides mainly hydration, hind milk is deeper in the breast and much thicker/whiter and will provide the fatty nutrients.

If you continue BFing-pumping, you will notice the foremilk comes first, then the hind milk can start flowing.

Also, sometimes babies will latch for just a few mins sucking away then stop. Many LC's don't mention this- as baby is just feeling thirsty NOT hungry, and basically using the foremilk like we go to the fridge and grab a couple swigs of something.
So they unlatch. 

Also I agree - don't wake a baby to feed BUT don't allow him to miss feedings by a huge time frame as his blood sugar is being used up even as he sleeps= veryy hard to wake/feed baby, with sugar needing a boost quickly.

Generally some colostrum/milk to the mouth ( even syringed in slowly near the side of cheek) will boost it to wake them more.
Also hard tapping on bottoms of feet when they slack during feeding to stim them.


As for long cry spells TRUST me they are sensitive to atmosphere changes, walking out onto a porch, balcony etc can work MAGIC like a switch being flipped off!

AFM temp STILL up - almost 98.8, and now 12 days late for O...:huh:


----------



## shaescott

Agh J I wish there was some easy answer to this whole thing :/ can you go to the doctor and get a test since you're getting a decent line now? Or will they charge you if it's negative?


----------



## wookie130

Yep. We definitely have bats up there. The bat dudes took some rather horrifying photos of some of them, and some photos of the piles of poop, and we're undoubtedly going to pay these people to take care of the problem. I also forgot how friggin' HUGE our attic was, and what a neat finished room that will be one day, once we spend about a gazillion dollars having the bats removed, a floor put in, insulation, drywall, a new window, etc.

ETA: It is a humbling moment when men come down your stairs, and our your front door, with live bats cupped in their hands.

Also, our house was built in 1925. This bat thing could have been a whole lot worse, I'd say. There was only a couple of live fellas up there, so at least it wasn't like a horror movie or anything. Still, though. Yuck.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, yay to milk coming in! To add to j's words: my mw said to stroke the jawbone of they slack off during a feed. Something about that triggers the sucking/swallow mechanism.

More later again, busy morning!


----------



## Jezika

Dobs sounds like you're figuring it all out. Like J, I also heard that a change in atmosphere can calm them. My uncle said the moment he'd expose his crying kids (when they were babies) to cold air, they'd stop crying instantly. I never had to do it, but only because Tilly was always either on mine or DH's chest, with our arms propped up so we couldn't let go of her, or lying next to me, attached to my boob. But that comes with a whole other set of anxieties, as you know. 

If you're getting some fam members over anytime soon, I'd strongly suggest asking them to hold A while you nap during the day.


----------



## Jezika

Wooks - oh man, I have the most mixed feelings about bats. Cute but creepy, and obv no one wants their poo diseases. Hope it won't cost too much to resolve.

Dobs my mw said you can move their arms like a little lever to stimulate more sucking (ETA this word originally posted with an "f" rather than an "s" and BnB didn't even censor it? It censors me with other words!!) because it shares a nerve or something? I love how there are so many apparent tricks. So basically next time he falls asleep just tap his heel, tickle his cheek, move his arm up and down, poke his belly button, say "foonagoo-ragoo-noo" three times, and voila! Baby will be awake and nursing ;)


----------



## gigglebox

OMG JEZ THAT TYPO! Hahahhahahaha inappropriate! 
Also i love the new pic <3

MS good luck with the endoscopy!

Shae hope they have a solution that doesn't require surgery or injections in your bum!


----------



## JLM73

I see my GP on Thursday and figure I will just drag a bunch of these tests in with me and ask her to do every possible test she can seeing as she is cleared to do pap smears for my annual physicals even though she is not an OBGYN per se. On another note reading through the thread I posted last night of ladies who do not have HCG in their urine and or blood even for several months despite clearly finding Healthy Babies on ultrasound I did see a post where a girl made very detailed descriptions of other blood tests that they can do that also change in level during pregnancy so I may hit her up for a few of those even though I'm sure she will look at me like I'm nuts too and I'm fairly sure they don't do scans there.

Just for amusement confusion and annoyance sake... out of all 35 for Signal tests, these 15 tests are the clearest showing 2 lines in varying strengths. There were many more but they have yellowed or faded to where they are don't photograph well including the two frer which were extremely light.
 



Attached Files:







20170725_143955-1_75.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

I lost my post but I was here


----------



## Jezika

lol Dobs. It's the thought that counts.

J I'd be curious to see what the doc says. Super curious. Those tests are undeniably convincing that something's going on for sure


----------



## shaescott

J I should send you a FRER via teleporter to see what is says :rofl: when's the last time you tried a FRER? I remember you said you can't afford to buy any more tests rn. Could you repost your most recent test, the one that said 35 and was dark? Or tell me what page number it's on lol?


----------



## shaescott

I just accidentally kicked a plastic cup that was lying sideways on the bathroom floor with my heel and it landed upright... magic.


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* here's my last test
Now gotta sell some stuff for more test $
NOT impressed with frer and no coups right now on them. ..
So it will have to wait. The $ I have on hand is Def for gas!
 



Attached Files:







20170723_232947-1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jezika

Oh man... I just had a shower and my goodness do I need to attend to the lady garden. Let's just say you know it's time for a trim when you catch your naked body in the faucet's reflection and think, "Oh no, I forgot to take off my massive black-coloured granny panties."


----------



## JLM73

OMG JEZ LOL:rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Omg Jez I'm dead :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Ladies, when is heavy spotting or af? Which would you call less than a panty liner in 6 hours, mostly brown or pink? I hate when I'm not sure... been happening the last couple months... I can stick a finger inside and get 75% cm instead of blood... sigh


----------



## M&S+Bump

I call any kind of blood from the uterus af, but then I have a history of serious hormonal problems causing totally whacky periods lol. I don't distinguish between spotting and bleeding.

Lol Jez. Maybe it's to do with the aforementioned hormonal problems but I quite like having pubic hair. It took so long to get any at all that I grew to hate my hairless body and if I shave or wax everything off I just feel like a child. Not to mention I'm totally lazy :haha: I barely ever shave legs, never mind anywhere else.

Spent several hours today driving around Glasgow chasing rare Pokemon with a friend. An utterly, totally pointless waste of time and fuel, and I didn't even catch the majority of the bloody creatures we got the chance at, but it was the most fun I've had in ages. Nice to do something utterly ridiculous and nothing to do with children, work or the house, and best of all, it's a phone game so no checking facebook or e-mails while playing.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol sounds fun MS. Sorry you didn't catch more.
Did you know that people go to different countries trying to catch them all?


----------



## Jezika

That's awesome M+S. And i ordinarily don't mind pubic hair, but this is just ridiculous. I feel like it would eventually connect with my armpit hair if I let it.

CP not sure, but I feel like if it started more than a day ago but you're still getting mostly CM, maybe that's spotting?


----------



## Cppeace

It's started while I slept. I noticed upon waking and called it af, didn't temp. That was almost 9 hours ago with my normal activities.


----------



## Cppeace

For example this is all I can get checking inside lately.

Tmi pic


Spoiler



It was slightly heavier this morn but currently it's definitely spotting. :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

I get that sometimes immediately before af starts so could go either way. Hope it's implantation spotting!

J, what are you seeing in the ttime frame of the tests? These all look dry and you know i hate dry tests ;)

SOOOO ladies...I'm having art published on the cover of a book! It's a simple watercolor image of the blue ridge mountains. It was commissioned by my aunt who is having a chapbook of her poems published. Evidently I have to get a photo of myself and write a blurb about myself...not so thrilled about that part lol


----------



## Michellebelle

I'd call it spotting, CP.

MS, glad you had fun catching Pokémon! I never got into it, but a lot of people at my work LOVE doing that. I think I'm too old and lazy lol.

Jez, you crack me up with your hair comments. 

Over here, nothing to report. Just tiredness and lots of movement from little girl. I'm so excited to get things organized around here, but when I get home from work everyday all I want to do is a whole lot of nothing. So I've got to fit in some organizing on the weekends.


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats, Gigs!


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds great Gigs! Congrats!


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I'd call it spotting unless it happens for more than a day or two then a wonky light af

Jez lol about the lady garden. I just avoid looking down there these days or get distracted by my balloon feet


MS I hate shaving too and I hate paying $135 to have someone torture me ok I like it. The wax feels gooooood lol but I hate the paying part! I gave up on Pokémon after the update lol too many to catch now

Gigs congrats!!! That's so cool! You're gorgeous. You could always develop a pen name type thing

Michelle aww I remember that. Maybe one small thing a day and big things on weekends?

Baby has to have another check Thursday. He was 5lbs 3 at birth, 4 lbs 15 at 24h, and 4lbs 14 at 85h. Has some jaundice but not high risk. Still having latching issues but otherwise he's doing well. Apparently I'm overfeeding so oops. Definitely milk of some sort but takes forever to get just 5-10ml. So I pump turn add it to his next bottle with formula. He's quickly losing interest in latching though =|


----------



## gigglebox

I don't understand, how can they be worried about weight loss and yet tell you you're feeding too much???

You still have time to sort it out but losing interest in the boob in trade for the easier bottle is definitely a thing that is at risk of happening:/ but it's good you're getring him milk as you're able. If ever there is a time to do it it's these early days.

Blah i guess anyone can make a picture look good with the right angles :p


----------



## Jezika

Gigs congrats! That's cooool. And yeah I'd hate to write a bio, be mainly coz I'm lazy.

Dobs I wondered the same thing as Gigs - how can you overfeed? And how can one even tell? With EBFing a person wouldn't even know how much baby had.
ETA: just googled through curiosity, and apparently if they've had more than their tummies can handle at a time, they'd just spit it up or get gassy, but you can't overfeed per se because they eat when they need to bla bla bla. 

Michelle you're only a couple months away, eh? That time will fly, you just watch. And I didn't really do anything in terms of prep till very close to the end, so I'm sure it'll be doable. Just a bit at a time, like Dobs said.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! Well I said I feed him 1.5 oz because when I offered .5 oz (15ml) he was still hungry. Same with 1 oz. if I give 2, I end up throwing away half an ounce. So I offer him 1.5 and usually he'll take the 1-1.5 (30-45ml), but that's the feeding recommendation for week old babies. She said I can't decrease now that his stomach has expanded already but not to increase it until they say. But idk. His poop is mustard brown and has some of the seeding and the pee is real so I'm like dude get off my nuts. He occasionally spits up, but not usually or a small amount. He hasn't shown signs of being gassy. He burps and farts/poops. It makes me giggle cuz he sharts lol

But seriously waking him is so difficult. I try everything and he just zZzZz I had to bathe him last time and even then that barely worked

Gigs you're silly. But I get it. Just because someone else thinks you're pretty doesn't make you necessarily feel prettier. :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry once again long day. Having trouble finding a formula that agrees with V. I thought we found one but no....she broke out in the rash again. The common denominator seems to be whey that breaks her out. It is not present in the formulas that did not break her out but constipated her. I may be wrong but it's suspicious to me. I'd say milk intolerance but she was able to drink 2 milk based buy it constipated her or was the ready to feed and was getting too $$$. However, I think we may have to give a hypoallergenic formula. We are trying the alimentum sample the dr gave us. Now to see how this works. I wish I could produce enough, oh well, can only do what my body can do. Sorry for selfishness.

Jez :rofl: I was untrummed during labor and the reflection from glass light I thought was V's head.... no just my hairy bush :rofl:

J could you suggest ectopic symptoms.....??? Maybe that could get you an ultrasound?

Dobby that sounds like an oxymoron. Feeding too much buy not gaining enough. V's weight was similar. Birth 5lb 3 oz, upon discharge 5lb 9 oz, 3 days later 5lb 4 oz. Now she's getting chunky. Just follow his hunger cues momma you'll know. Oh and V was a but hard to wake in the beginning as well. 

Gigs congrats but I'm sorry it's making you a bit antsy. 

Michelle agreed small things if any on weekdays/workdays, bigger stuff on weekends.

Also kitty hasn't been around. Reckon she had her little E??


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and I just remembered wookie yuck on all the bars. My dad is afraid of them but like to get in his house. Older farm house. Glad you got professionals as you don't need that environmental exposure.

Cppeace if say spotting which typically leads to AF for me. Everyone is different though.

Shae hope you don't need surgery or botox. 

Sorry if I missed someone.


----------



## DobbyForever

How did you wake V? I've been trying to wake him for 30m


----------



## Flueky88

Diaper change typically worked or DH pestered her feet for a while. Maybe you could try tummy time but not have him on you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- ugh that's so horrible for V and the formula problems. I was so worried about that when my babies were constipated. Good luck!

Gigs- personally (now after having kids) I'd tell the nurse or whoever to F off BUT before as a brand new mom I would be just like you confused and asking questions. Again you're the mom you know best. One of my sons "over ate" too and he still eats more than his brother but he's super healthy and happy so idgaf. As for waking them up I could not for anything at all wake up max. We tried everything!!!! We even got him nakednto eat per nurses advice. Nothing worked. That's when I got frustrated and said "screw it I'm not waking up a sleeping baby" lol but that was after his weight dropping platued 

Gigs- congrats!!

CP- I'd call it spitting. 

Ok I hear a weird noise and DH isn't home gotta check it out. Sorry for everyone I missed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Uh oh hope the weird nose is nothing =\. Well what pissed me off was I told them in the labor room I wanted an lc and I wanted to try and I didn't want to whip out a bottle and they all ganged up on me and SO was like who cares bottle feed him now and of course now he's like I don't understand why you can't get him to latch isn't it the most natural thing in the world sigh. 

Waking him has become so hard I just pump while I wait for him to wake up and toss it in with formula, I'm about ready to give up getting him to latch 

Fluek Kk I'll try tummy time


----------



## Jezika

Ooh Green, what was the weird noise? Hope nothing sinister.

Shea I forgot to say sorry you have to go through so much because of the prolapse. Sounds like something you could do without.

Flueks that sucks that it's hard to find a formula that agrees with V, I can't even imagine. Must be so frustrating to have each of them cause her discomfort. Hope you find something soon. And lol at thinking le bush was V's head. I'm surprised Tilly even made it out of me.

Dobs did they tell you why it's so bad if you do give him "too much"? I still think it's BS and all his spit-up and sharts and whatever else just sound normal. As for waking him up, I do recall now that Tilly was hard to rouse too in those early days. I remember worrying because everyone always said start on one boob and finish on the other, but she never stayed awake long enough to get to the other boob and nothing would wake her long enough to latch again. They do get less sleepy. But in any case I would think that's more reason to be okay with giving him more milk if he wants it - to sustain him a little longer? Don't babies wake up when they're hungry anyway? Meeggggh who the hell knows. Just trust your instincts. I doubt overfeeding was a thing to avoid "back in the day" and I'm sure this is the first of many things you'll disagree with medical professionals over.


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha flueks I'm around, just can't say too much because it's on topics I'm unsure about! I hate posting no useful advice! No E is still inside, but the cramps are getting more frequent, I basically have them all day and night now. I also got the worst fanny dagger last night/this morning, it literally woke me from my sleep and made me yell out enough to wake hubby! I stood up because I thought maybe my waters had broken but nope no wetness at all :rofl: I see a midwife today (my usual one is sick so one from a different surgery is coming taking over this week, so maybe I will actually get some decent answers!) but yeh so I think I'll be asking her about it! I don't get as many braxton hicks when I have the cramping so I don't know if labour is imminent or not, but I'm starting to get looser (tmi) poos so maybe my body is starting to clear out for labour? Who knows! 

But yeh I have literally read every post but haven't been able to comment on anything substantially enough to post!


----------



## Jezika

Aww bless ya kitty. I hope this other mw is way more helpful! Will they check you? How are you feeling about the possibility of going into labour soon?


----------



## Jezika

And Dobs, what happens when you try to latch him when he's awake? 
It makes me angry that they forced the bottle on you. I know A needed feeding but there are other options that are less likely to result in nipple confusion, but I doubt any FTM would call them out on it when the nurses/docs are pushing for something else (I had it happen with other things). Still, try not to get too disheartened just yet - it's still early days


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I ditto Jez. Excited for your update. Definitely sounds like things are gearing up.

Yeah no I didn't ask I was super out of it this morning lol. I just know I do not want a repeat of last night where I let him sleep for ages then the three hours of mommy I'm starving hell. Especially since I want to sleep upstairs with SO. I missed him last night and he leaves Friday for his trip. So Yhursdsy I'll probably sleep downstairs again as I don't want him riding tired. They'll be on bikes all day


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez unfortunately they don't check you until they know you are in labour here, and since I'm not really getting contractions I highly doubt they would bother! I would have mixed feelings about going into labour, I'd be happy that I finally get to meet her but I'd liked her in at least 1 more week so that she is full term! I do get a bit fed up with pregnancy sometimes, as awful as that sounds I'm fed up of barely being able to roll out of bed for a wee because my belly is so in the way! We have the inlaws over for dinner on Saturday as well which I'm not looking forward to, because not only do I have to have the house spotless but I have to prepare/cook a 3 course dinner!! Hubby invited them without consulting me and he can't cook for shit so it's down to me :brat: nearly 37 weeks and hosting a dinner party is NOT what I had in mind! Hopefully I'll go in to labour before then and I'll have an excuse :rofl:

Dobs I will say after reading all of your updates that continue whatever you're doing. Over fed but losing weight is the biggest oxymoron I've ever heard! If his tummy can take it (which it sounds like it can) then why wouldn't you want to feed him more to keep him satisfied and try and gain some of his lost weight?? But I've never looked after a baby so I don't really know anything!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I did call them out and I cried and they wouldn't listen. I'm filing a complaint. That was just the tip of the iceberg.

He was getting good at latching on my left boob, but when my milk came it the area behind my nipples has become engorged/hard so even getting him on is hard. Then once on even if I try to express while it's in he sucks two or three times, realizes it's not a bottle, and stops. They want me to do this syringe, tube, nipple shield thing but it takes literally five hands to get it done. So that way it's like tricking him into thinking he's bfing until my supply is up and hopefully then he'd transition.

There's a bfing support group tomorrow morning with the same nurse I see Thursday but I don't want to take A out so early


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew kit can you just have something catered and pretend you cooked? lol that's what I would do. Doordash and GG :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Dobs that sounds really frustrating about the latching, I'm sorry. Can someone watch A and bottle feed him if necessary and you go on your own somehow? I was NOT out and about so soon so I don't know how feasible that even is. Or can you hire an LC to come to you? I keep hearing it's the best thing women did. But of course it's totally your call how far you want to go to keep trying. This BFing business is a rough ride for so many. And please do complain about the hospital staff. I'm yet to do that too with some mean nurse from when Tilly was in hospital. They need to be made aware that they can't just force sh*t on tired, vulnerable women straight after giving birth just because they're convinced THEY know best. But I wonder how many of us do end up complaining when, you know, we have raising brand new babies filling up our time.

Kit it's the same here re: checking the cervix, though they do start to check at one week overdue I think. And I agree with Dobs - shamelessly order something in and say you needed to keep off your feet, what with you being almost term and experiencing so much discomfort and poor sleep. It annoys me that anyone would even expect that of you. 

I'm just annoyed today in general.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it's hard to sit down and formally complain, but there were multiple times they put him in danger or gave me bad advice. I didn't even see a practicing lc until three hours until discharge, 36 hours after birth, and they ignored my signed birth plan. There's hell to pay.

Yeah Idk I get the person 1-1 the next day anyway and my feet doubled in size from being out so much today. We had the hour long appointment then SO was stuck and my family wouldn't help because they were being petty saying he shouldn't have left me to begin with, so I had to leave A with my mom and brother and drive 35m to get SO but I didn't have time to pump, take my pain meds, or nap so you can imagine how fun that was. I didn't want to leave A but I was not putting him in the car with me driving in that state.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs that's really not fair! I can't believe their pettiness forced you to leave A :( surely it's counterproductive for them to say they are angry at him for leaving you but making you go and get him??!?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I mean my mom was hangry and like two minutes after I left called to apologize and say she would go but I was already halfway to the freeway. But meh


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie yes the soy was spool wonderful but of course she got constipated making her miserable therefore parents miserable. Hope that noise was just a random house sound, etc.

Dobby hope it works. An LC cane to see me but seemed in a hurry. At the time I thought she was latching properly buy was my getting enough. Not sure. Also yes, babies get lazy like "why should I work for my food?!" Guess it's like someone treating you to a good meal out or you fixing a huge meal. Dobby that sounds like a headache and s half trying to BF him. I thought it was annoying enough just using a shield. Also I'm sorry for shitty hospital experience.

Jez yes it is s pain, I wish I could pump enough but I must take what I can. I'm doing everything except pumping every 2 hours constantly and that's not feasible in my opinion. Every 3 hours roughly is enough for me.

Kitty I understand. I'm the same if I don't have anything meaningful to contribute. I also stay out of debates. I hope she stays put one more week. I'd be prepared any time though. Also, I had diarrhea early morning before labor. I thought it was the medication dr prescribed as I had taken my first pill that night. I've heard loose bowels isn't a for sure sign though. Also no way id host/cook something like that, that far along. Order something and be done with it. Your body doesn't need that stress nor does your mind. Hope this me is more helpful!


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I am almost prepared (as much as I can be anyway) I just have one more thing to get! But my BM have only been bad over the last 3 days, so I'm not calling labour sign just yet as it could be a bug (but apart from the cramps I feel fine!) but I need to work up to getting a changing bag that attaches to my pram, because evidently I forgot that bit :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Kit you watch, you'll be the first of us to give labor at home because you dilated super early and labor doesn't feel painful enough :rofl:

Dobs, your experience sounds really quite similar to my experience with Des. It didn't end well for me...he latched fine but got to the point where he would just latch for seconds then come off the boob and scream his head off until he got a bottle. I wish i had never used one because I'm convinced that ruined bf-ing for us both. I blame the nurses because I didn't know any better. They sjould have guides mw theough a good deep latch and gave it more time.

Ultimately bottle feeding was wayyy less stressful so i did end up pumping what i could and bottle feeding.


----------



## wookie130

Cpp- I'd call that pre-AF spotting, ready to transition to a steadier flow. I've had that happen before...it was happening a lot in the few months before becoming pregnant this time.

Jez- Yeah, the pube struggle is real. I can't see my pubes ATM, so shaving make me feel like Ray Charles blindly waving a katana sword around my vahootylanger. It is really not fun, and I'm sure I have some 70's bush goin' on down there. Do NOT let that shit creep up and become a uni-pube with your armpits, though.

Michelle- Yeah, big stuff is for weekends. Little stuff...meh. I got ambitious last night and washed/sterilized my breast pump parts. Go me. Today, I'm going to wash some baby clothes. Yeehaw!!!

Gigs- That's awesome about your painting being on the cover of a published book! Make sure you post pics of the finished product.

J- I'm really hoping it isn't something like an ectopic. I hope you get things figured out. It's just too strange, seriously. 

Flueky- Ahhh, formula woes. Is the alimentum stuff expensive? It's tough when baby has a sensitivity to this ingredient or that...it really limits your options. I hope you find something that works for her, so she can be more comfy. Once I found a better formula for both of my kids, they were like different babies...much more relaxed and happy.

Dobs- This sounds so reminiscent of my experience with breastfeeding, and the lack of nurse/LC support I received with Hannah. Unfortunately, nurses are not equipped (or properly trained) to help with breastfeeding, and troubleshooting breastfeeding. So, when they come to "help" you, it's often that they do what they know in their limited skill-set, and it's the best they can offer. There are also varying degrees of helpfulness with LC's, too, and my own experiences with the 3 (!) that saw me up in the hospital were not the greatest. I do know that this time, I'm going to do some prenatal consultations with a LC up there, so we can come up with a feeding plan. And, I have since learned (and no one told me the first time), that I can just call the LC, set up a quick appointment, and bring baby in for technical help pretty much whenever I need to, and it's entirely covered by insurance. So, if shit starts hitting the fan with latching, positioning, milk transfer, etc., I'm heading up there to get hands-on help.

I don't know how they think you're overfeeding Aiden. If he's burping/farting after each feed, not writhing uncomfortably like he's in gastric pain, or spitting up significant amounts of supplement, I'd say he's using the food (in whichever form, boob juice, or formula) he's been given in a positive way. The sleepy baby thing is pretty common. Hannah was pretty much in a coma for the first 3-4 weeks, and Oscar was out all day, and partied allllllllllll night. :rofl: And by "partied", I mean that he was either wide awake, or fussy. :rofl: Have you tried undressing him when it's time to try latching? Sometimes that cool air hitting their bare skin rouses them enough that they'll at least try eating. 

Well, it's going to be a rainy/crappy day, so I'm going to wash some baby stuff. I ran out and got some free & clear detergent, so I should be all set to go to town.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My two cents on the bf thing, only really my own experience and stuff I've looked at to help when we had issues, so feel free to take with a pinch of salt or disregard completely as required. But - by pumping, you take away all the milk in that boob, and it takes hours to fill back up to a full meal level (I currently feed approx every two hours, alternate sides, so a full four hours between feeds per boob and if I pump, I pump for much longer than I feed for, approx 20-30 mins per side, so it takes even longer afterwards to fill to capacity) They claim it's like a tap and produces on demand, but this has not been my experience, and even big, hungry Isaac gets annoyed if I try and feed him soon after expressing. He'll persevere and eventually more milk will be released, but it takes a while. They say pumping increases supply, but again, I have not found this to be true, no matter what I've tried. It doesn't sound to me as if milk hasn't come in fully - the engorgement and pain would indicate that it's there. It sounds like the issue is the latch, which is common for small babies, and the pressure to 'top up' because he's small. Latching is really difficult sometimes and it takes time to learn and in the meantime your nips get ripped to shreds. If you're too engorged and he can't do it because of that, try to express a little or hand express even to get the milk flowing so the boob softens. Left vs right - perseverence, and getting comfortable with holding him, different positions etc. 

If it were me, and I really wanted to continue bf, what I would do is tell the nurses to take a hike, ditch the pump and bottles and just go to bed with the baby and feed, feed, feed. Every time he cried, feed. No pumping inbetween. No topping up. But that's just the way I found works for me (Elisabeth and Isaac, vs Joe and Nat - Joe I pumped religiously, after every feed, inbetween, to try and 'build supply' so I could store up milk - what I thought I needed a store of newborn milk for, I've no idea - and it was so stressful - Nat, I started doing the same and we hit snags like nipple thrush early, then he preferred bottles, slept like crap and I jacked it all in early in the hopes of getting some sleep, which didn't work - now, I express if I'm away from Isaac and miss a feed completely, but not if I expect to get him back within four hours and that's it. He was attached continuously for the first few weeks. It was very painful, messy and annoying but we got through it and now it's easy) 

Latching can be learned, even at this stage. At A's age, Joe was on his first day without a feeding tube and had never even sucked for milk, never mind latched on a boob. But whether it's worth the effort depends entirely on how you feel about it. If it's too stressful then it's not worth it - the main thing is that you're happy and he's fed.

Completely unsolicited advice, as I said, feel free to ignore.

Agh, I totally forgot what else now. We were up very late having some fun times which was incredible but I'm suffering today for lack of sleep and a sore back and ahem, other unused areas.. but sorry not sorry :rofl: 

The pokemon I was chasing were legendaries, they just got released at the weekend and the way you catch them requires teaming up with 10+ other people to beat them first, then you get a chance to catch. I caught one out of the five we got a chance to get. I would absolutely travel if I had the money to catch the regional exclusives but Japan, South America and Australia are out of budget :( I have the North American regional thanks to a friend over there, and will no doubt visit Spain at some point over the next while so will catch that then. Otherwise I have completed both gen 1 and 2 so have nothing else needed and am purely playing to level up while waiting for more legendaries and gen 3 to be released :) Yes, I'm completely and unashamedly obsessed with it. I didn't expect to be and only really downloaded it to see what all the fuss was about last year, and got hooked. :D


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah yes, the over-feeding thing. They either don't eat, or they feed then bring it all back up if their stomach is too full. I have ended up covered in milk more than once, feeding Isaac after he's just had a bottle if I've been away and am too lazy to pump but in pain because I'm too full. He'll take the milk even though he's full already - then puke it all up, including the bottle, then demand to be fed again. I swear doctors and nurses have never actually had a baby or even met a baby, the crap they spout sometimes.


----------



## kittykat7210

So my appointment went really badly. Apparently my nice petite baby has turned into a whopper in the last 2 weeks. The bloody midwife was panicking!! She's now saying that baby is 10lbs NOW. She's trying to book me in with a specialist because my small bump has increased so much. Apparently I'm measuring well over 2 weeks overdue now, they have run out of space on the top of my chart. But I don't have a big bump so I'm very confused! Baby is still engaged and everything just apparently put on like 5lbs in two weeks. (I haven't even put on half that much) so I don't know but I'm goddamn terrified where my teeny baby has gone :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit idk much about these things but someone has to be off somewhere. I just can't picture a 5lb growth and a 10lb baby at 36 weeks. Are they going to scan you? My gyn though A was 6-6.5 lbs and he came out 5. Though I may have misheard her and she meant if he was born in edd anyway whatever.

Wookie everything about your reply to Jez is amazing. Lol

I appreciate the advice just gotten lazy with my thanks button lol. Just sleepy.. we fed every hour on the hour again from 10:30-2:30 but SO was home and A was less fussy about it, so we basically just watched prison break and I had a bottle just ready to go. The nice thing is he sleeps from then until 6:45, but he won't cry. Just make cooing noises to himself. So I went ahead and changed him, fed him, and been wearing him. His little feet were cold :(

SO and I had a heart to heart so he's trying to help more but old habits lol thought that counts. He's still so smitten with A and just looooves that he is a carbon copy of him


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ what she said, there's no way and someone is well off with their measurements. Unless you've had a scan, there's no way they can tell what weight the baby is, bump size is not an indicator of baby size. Even with a scan, they can be quite a bit out. Elisabeth was estimated to be 7lb at 39 week growth scan and was born at almost 42 weeks at 6lb 8oz.

Have they referred you for a scan?

Glad he was less fussy Dobs! Having someone else there for moral support helps for sure.


----------



## wookie130

You do YOU in regards to feeding that baby. M&S offers some excellent advice, for sure. I'm mentally filing all of it away for myself. &#128514; I'm selfish like that.

Sounds like you're both lovin' on little A-man!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- can't wait to see the baby! I just am going to agree with everyone else. My guess is beg midwives are slightly off and she'll be in between 5 and 10 pounds lol 

Dobs- sounds like you guys are figuring out A. It's definitely a learning curve. I remember figuring out max after a few days and then we brought Michael home and I was like "whaaaaa?! But he's so different!" Lol and then in a few weeks or months everything will change and you'll have to learn him alllll over again! Haha you guys got this. Glad SO is trying to step up it does take men a little loner sometimes.

That's all I can remember. 


Omg my kids are so freaking cute. (Not biased at all) they're playing on the floor and Michael is just giggling at max. 

Also max is starting to babble! It's a lot of blablalalagamamababa but I think mama and dada aren't too far away.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear about your complications Dobs.

Shae, hope the prolapse issues start getting better soon.

The spotting got heavier last night and then this morn is definitely flow, so glad that's settled.

Have a bit of a positive feeling for August but definitely not getting hopes up at this point.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh she's put me in for a scan, she just panicked me by panicking herself, I can't imagine my fundal height going up 9cm in 2 weeks! It just doesn't seem possible! My bump still looks fairly small... 

I'm waiting on the specialist to call me now :(


----------



## wookie130

Kitty...that just doesn't seem terribly likely that E has grown THAT much. I smell a flub-up somewhere in their measurements...probably a significant one. I'm hoping they have you all worked up for nothing, and E is doing well in there.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit didn't you say the first midwife measured wrong? You're pretty skilled st measuring right? What are you getting?


----------



## kittykat7210

Well the midwife I normally have measures wrong, I didn't actually pay attention to the way this one was measuring, she was very good at distracting me, when I do it I get the same as usual, by because it was a different to usual midwife it's panicking me that maybe I am doing it wrong but my auntie taught me so I don't know :( she's just panicked me a lot by saying that I have a big baby in there. Plus she weighed me and told me off for gaining 24lbs when I thought that was normal. I wanted to ask about switching hospitals because of parking issues at my current one but she was so flustered I didn't dare ask! But the problem is my skin feels stretched to the max, when I get a braxton hick or Evie sticks her butt out (which she does a lot) I swear my skin feels like it's ripping! I haven't got any stretch marks but I feel like I should have them given the way my skin feels!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit that's absolutely ridiculous that she was so flustered! A midwife or any healthcare professional of any kind shouldn't act like that no matter what the situation because all it does is freak out the other person. I'm sorry she got you so worked up and I honestly don't think you have anything to worry about. I think she is going to be a normal weight baby. I'm thinking about 7 pounds (obviously just a guess but isn't that what it always is!!!) and is she saying you haven't gained enough weight? Because if she thinks you have a huge baby but haven't gained enough weight I guess to me that doesn't make sense? lol obviously the weight gain would be fine if baby is so big.


----------



## kittykat7210

No she thinks I've gained too much green! And yeh she has definitely caused me panic just because she literally said 'oh my lord baby is a big one' then started rushing around photocopying my chart, to fax to the hospital whilst she was on the phone to them saying 'we have a very petite lady here who's growth is off the charts' and I heard her talking to the receptionist saying that it needed to be faxed straight away. She also started talking to me about early induction if baby is too big or c section!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't like this midwife lol 
Everything I ever read was on average 30ish pounds for average weight women (less if overweight) 
You haven't gained to much kit. I know you said in the last you were struggling with how much you gained so please don't take what she said to heart. Just everything she did irritates me because if you're anything like me I'd be freaking out if I were you and you don't need to!

https://americanpregnancy.org/pregnancy-health/pregnancy-weight-gain/


----------



## kittykat7210

That's what I thought too green, I'm fed up of pregnancy I've been a wreck since my appointment, I'm snapping at hubby for literally no reason, I just don't even know :cry:

This is my '10lb baby' bump, so 36+1 at the end of the day :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Jezika

I'm so angry for you kitty. Like others said, that's NOT how a mw or doc or any other med person should speak to a patient. When I was measuring way ahead in third tri, my mw was so calm about it and made clear what all the possibilities were (excess fluid, big baby, or just completely normal) and said they'd refer me for an u/s just to check it out a bit more. They could've easily freaked me out, but what would the point be?! They also made clear that measuring fundal height is a really unreliable indicator of baby's weight and even with an u/s there's really no way of knowing until you actually give birth. I will say though that my u/s from the day before I gave birth was spot on for weight. As it turns out, I had a huuuuge belly from 30ish weeks onwards but it stopped increasing so rapidly later on. Please try not to worry, since her panic seems to be truly unwarranted, and hopefully the u/s can put your mind at rest a bit. Oh, and the weight gain thing is such BS (I'm angry all over again). My midwives weren't even fussed about weighing me because they said it wasn't really important, and they certainly didn't give me crap for putting on almost 40lbs by end of preg - and that was all huuuge bump and swelling anyway, so I can imagine you midwife would've fainted if she were seeing me... and lo and behold Tilly was perfectly average weight (7lbs 8oz). And I'm now less than my pre-preg weight (finally).


----------



## Jezika

Btw if she IS 10lbs, that's still not an awful thing. And I very VERY much doubt she'd keep growing into like a 13lb baby if you make it to term. These weights are so statistically unlikely.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you guys, I really appreciate it :hugs: it would be absolutely crazy since every baby born in mine or DH's family have been small. And comparing my bump to other people's it looks like I have a visually average-small bump. It's just hard to forget :(


----------



## JLM73

*Kit* That M:wacko: It is TOTALLY written and advised everywhere I can recall to gain 25-35 lbs for a singleton!!!
SHe's batshit!!

Also bigger bump ( which yours IS small, not huge grrr) does NOT = bigger baby! Fluid changes ALOT, even over a few days!
As for the tight skin, get a natural oil, and oil up your belly skin! It's likely your fluid went up a bit, and you're so tiny, and first time preg, I'm sure your skin is playing catch up!:hugs:

*Gigs* I think I explained the apples to apples theory I use for test pics...
but basically, I need to take dry pics to compare them beside prev days dried tests.
I always see the faint lines in time limit, so I am not concerned that SOMETHING is there lol, and as many wally's as I have taken in 3 years, I may have gotten 5 evaps ...def not nearly 35 in a row , with 2 frer as well :shrug:

Either way, I have an appt tomorrow, so will ask for more testing if no AF by morning.
I woke up last night at 2 am- forgot to walk the dogs - walked them, and when I peed before heading back to bed, saw some light red on the TP
(*CP* like yours, and I call that spotting)

Went to bed, back up at 6am, peed again- very min pink on TP, a bit more on internal wipe...
I also got a big temp drop, down .63, but still in range of initial rise, and above 98 so who the hell knows .
Also I put in a tampon at 6am in case it got worse, and tookk it out at 2pm- 8 hrs and nothing on it but a haze of pink at tip, same on internal wipe??
WTH??
So bought ONE more wally but waiting a few days to see if bleed returns/stops fully.

And these 2 typos mad me giggle-
*Dobs wrote*<<Uh oh hope the weird nose is nothing =\. >>

*MrsG wrote* <<CP- I'd call it spitting.>> :haha: Your Vajay is spitting at you hehe


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- I'm pretty sure your midwife is acting like an alarmist twit. I mean...really? She was not even professional, and she got herself all worked up (overly probably NOTHING), and therefore got you all worked up as well. What a flippin' ding-dong. And no one bats an eye at the fact that I gain around 40 or 45 lbs., and I have little 6 lb. babies!!! :rofl: Pah, I say at 24 lbs. That's nothin', honey. :hugs:

J- Sounds like MAYBE AF is trying to arrive? Or something is happening in the reproductives? I'm about ready to wire you the money to go get this checked out with a doctor, and then I remember how broke off my own ass I currently am.

AFM- I did end up nesting the daylights of out myself today. I removed tags from all of the baby stuff, washed everything, sorted it all out into storage bags, disinfected my Lact-aid Trainer, sterilized my pump parts, and now I'm prepping diapers. Yes, I'm a big nerd for doing all of this at 23w5d gestation. Shoot me for being excited!!! :rofl: I'm kind of enthusiastic over this baby. :cloud9:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* forgot to mention this link for you!
Nipple shields from Medela that are made to nurse WITH.
They are thin and super soft, so A should be able to latch easier, ashe iis becoming increasingly used to bottle feeding:thumbup:

https://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com/tips-and-solutions/112/nipple-shields
You can find em at your local baby depot, babies R us etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit just wanted to echo everyone else. I heard 25-35 is not just "normal" but the goal so ignore her. And if you did have a 10 lber SO's boss was just saying how his two kids both came out at 10.

Peace I know this is stupid and easier said, but I got a massage once from a mt who studied reiki and he was saying how I had to tell the universe what I wanted. It sounds stupid af but that cycle I said wth and started telling the universe I was getting pregnant and having a boy. Again I know totally dumb but I'm hoping August is your month and am a believer in you gotta believe to achieve

J ty. I have medela shields, Kaiser gave them to me. The problem is he doesn't have patience, and they often fall off as my nipple retreats easily and quickly. So I have to fill and hold a syringe, attached a tube, put the nipple shield on (and if never stays on), thread the tube into the nipple shield without dislodging it, tape the tube, hold the baby, hold the breast, hold the syringe and push at just the right speed so it doesn't make a mess or he doesn't lose interest... not exactly a one woman job :(. I saw a medela SMS system that would do the flow control for me but it's $60 and Idk if it would work 

Also very curious about the spotting. Fxed for an answer tomorrow 

More b*ing from Dobby:
My supply dropped down today. Not sure if it's because I am consistently pumping every 2-3 hours now, but I'm only getting 10ml instead of 20ml total. And he hasn't successfully latched once all day. I can't ditch bottles and chance him being underfed. With his low weight (he's not even 5lbs) and blood sugar he has to have the high cal formula supplemented whether he could latch or not 

My stomach is killing me. I feel like everything is trying to compress back into place and it sucks. My calves are now also swollen.

I'm just having a shitty day. I want to cry. I hate pumping, but I love the feeling of being able to add some milk to his formula.


----------



## Cppeace

Dobby I've been trying to stay positive, visualizing, meditating and overall being calm about the whole thing. It's really up to fate at this point. I do all I can.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: really rooting for you


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I just want to say that you're doing a really great job. Your BF experience is sounding a lot like mine (I just had an extra baby lol) but I had the one inverted nipple my supply was also low and they wanted me to supplement with the tube it just got to be too much for me and that's why I stopped. I made it 6 weeks, most of which was exclusively pumping. Just do what you can do and know you're doing a great job momma.


----------



## gigglebox

I wish i had advice but i'm a two time breast feeding failure mom so ... :( i woukd say try to get him to latch without the tube set up. If he's pulling food from the tube instead of your breast he's not doing his job to stimulate more supply, i would imagine ...

Moms correct me if i'm wrong......?

Kit, didn't you have a weird experience before with a midwife? Maybe you need to go to a new practice.no chance that's correct. Also the weight thing is hilarious because my SIL, Who started her pregnancy at 118lbs, was just praised today foe herbgreat weight gain. She's almost 31 weeks and jas gained 21lbs lol--so I think you're perfect :thumbup:

I'm thinking about starting a gofundne to raise money to fix up oir basement and turn it into an art studio so i can do classes out of it. What are yall's opinons on crowdsourcing?


----------



## shaescott

Wookie I think it's funny that you think you're weird for nesting at your gestation... I would probably be done with everything by then lol, I betcha I'll start the moment the second trimester starts. If anyone's crazy, it's me. :haha:

Dobs I'm sorry it's not going as planned :/ I hope it gets better!

J hm I hope you get answers soon!

Gigs I think crowdsourcing is fine, I just worry you won't get enough from it and you'll be disappointed, if that makes sense? But I would try it tbh.


----------



## Cppeace

crowd funding is great but usually hard to get much without good networking skills, sadly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I think of you can convince people to give you money then go for it. I've done it for teacher stuff but it usually ends up being my friends and family lol. The shield is auctioned on the nipple so it does still get some stimulation but idk

Green ty. Kudos making it to 6 weeks. I'm about ready to towel it at 5 days lol

Wookie I love how excited and into it you are!!! Nest away!


----------



## Cppeace

Been watching a bunch of DS9 and Voyager. Why is it casual wear for the future often has vests? Lol Were Vests ever popular wear?


----------



## Cppeace

My 2nd leather carving...Anyone recognize it? If you're a gamer you might


----------



## shaescott

CP I'm not a gamer sooo it looks like baby Cthulhu wearing a knight's helmet to me.


----------



## Cppeace

lol yeah for those that know the game it's easy to spot but thanks- least you saw the knight bit :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

I've seen it before but blanking


----------



## Cppeace

Lol It's a chibi like version of something from a serious popular game.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope still blanking lol very familiar though

In good news I remembered my friend mentioned getting pro tips on swaddling from her hospital (aka the one I wanted to deliver at but SO wanted to stay with Kaiser) and so I asked her to video herself doing it. And I can say A is successfully swaddled and in his bassinet again! It's been 40m and he's still wrapped up nicely unlike before when he was out by the time I laid him down! He was also up singing with me from 7-8:30 and cluster fed from 7-9:30 so I'm hoping we don't have a cluster feeding tonight. Usually it starts an hour ago so fxed


----------



## M&S+Bump

I went out last night, and drank the best part of two bottles of wine and a pint of cider. My head. &#128555;&#128555; 

Kit, weight gain is fine, you were really small to begin with so it is normal, encouraged even, to gain more than usual and 24lb is bang on average for anyone. Your midwife sounds like a total eejit. Bump looks great. Skin splitting feeling is normal - just when you think you can't possibly get any bigger without bursting, somehow it still happens :rofl:

Dobs, all of that tube and stuff sounds like a pain in the ass. Far too much faff for me. And nipple shields interfere with supply, they reduce the stimulation to the nipple, which is why they recommend trying to stop their use as soon as possible. yay for successful swaddle. 

Ok I can't look at my phone anymore. I'll be back later when I stop feeling like my head is going to fall apart :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hehe eejit in Thai is a super bad word but totally appropriate 

Ooo interesting yeah tbh I don't trust Kaiser's lcs.... they've given me bad advice...

Glad you had fun though hydrate!!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Yay Dobby glad you have got the swaddling down!! 

Basically she said the 25-35lbs Is for those who are normal sized, because I'm so short I shouldn't have gained that much. Any way my scan is tomorrow at 3.50pm so hopefully they will tell me I have a wonderfully normal sized baby and the midwife is crackers. I'm going to see if hubby can get the time off to come with me so I'm not going alone.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- I went through the whole shield/syringe thing. Ugh. You know, you COULD try the Medela SNS that you wear around your neck with the reusable bottle, but if A is having trouble latching, the SNS won't improve that. I too would probably try to ditch the shield, and get back to the bare nipple... Also, I do want to reiterate to you that pumping output is the WORST indicator of supply...so just because you only pumped 10 mls during a session, does not adequately reflect what's going on in your breasts. Aiden (if he latches) is still the best extractor of your milk...he can get out far more than the pump. If you want to give your supply a boost, throw in a power pumping session in the morning, a couple times a week...you pump for 10 minutes, rest 10 minutes, pump 10 minutes, rest 10 minutes, etc., for an hour. You don't need to do it daily. My vote is to still bring A in to the LC's office whenever you need help latching. That's their job, and that's why they're there! Has he been assessed for any tongue or lip ties? If you do want to go the route of an at-the-breast-supplementer (like the SNS), I'd recommend the Lact-aid over the Medela SNS - most people prefer the Lact-aid for a variety of reasons...but I'd work on that latch first. If he can get back to the breast, THEN I'd explore a supply line trainer of some sort. And you're right, the syringe SNS tube set-up is a friggin' nightmare.

Also, 10 ml is 10 ml! A tiny bit of breastmilk is still better than nothing! :hugs: Breastfeeding does not have to be an all-or-nothing endeavor, and I've been told again and again this pregnancy to never quit on your worst day. Tomorrow could be a different story! :hugs:

Yay for the swaddling! I love when they're all wrapped up like a little baby burrito. :cloud9:

Gigs- I don't know about the GoFundMe thing. Most of the time when I contribute, it's to friends or family with a sick loved one, or someone with cancer, or someone struggling with funeral expenses, etc. But, I'm sure people use GoFundMe for a variety of reasons...no harm in trying, I say!

M&S- I've been craving some good wine and margaritas. Not the best thing to have a hankerin' for when your 6 months up the spout. :rofl: But the hangover struggle is real. In my 20's and early 30's, I could SLAM drinks, wake up, go to work, and get through the day somehow. Now, it takes me like an entire week to recouperate from one little night of fun involving a few beers. Old age is a bitch. :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobber* Try slipping the catheter in the corner of his mouth immed after the latch WITHOUT a shield.
That is how they were getting the surro twins to nurse on their mom!
Keep in mind I was preggo not her- so she had ZERO milk when they were born, but using the sucking as stim/tube syst she produced milk.
With enuff daily nip stim/sucking almost every woman will begin producing milk...thus the way Wet Nurses had a career back in the olden days!

I pumped, she put the B milk in a syringe with tube, then got a baby to latch and iimmed stuck the cath in corner of mouth and slowly push syringe. They will keep sucking if they geet adequate flow, AND the sucking will become more rhythmic, not the fast short initial sucking they do to get you started with flow.:thumbup:
If you can manage that, you should be able to get him to stay on better, and build your supply, and as A gets stronger, you won't even need the tube.

*Gigs* the tube system = verrry thin catheter, so it doesn't interfere with the latch.

Afm woke up feeling wet, went to bathroom, and a little pink/red blood on TP, but my leggings i wore to bed had a big spot from overnight, that was barely pink, basically very watery?? 
Expected temp to be down, but it actually went up bit:shrug;
Don't see the doc until late this afternoon, so def no answers today from her.
Can someone remind me WHICH hormone gets drawn on cd3?? I am thinking progest for some reason, but it's all on my old computer, which is fried :(


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I'm sure you've already done this but Jack Numans website is a great resource for BF, I'll tell you I hated it in the beginning, had low supply (ended taking herbs but I take domperidone now which has made a big difference). Poppy has a difficult time figuring it out in the beginning but she's a pro now. At the end of the day do what's best for you, because that's what's best for A. It is rewarding to BF but not worth your sanity! Your doing wonderful mama!


----------



## TexasRider

J- my ob ordered FSH, estradiol, LH, prolactin, tsh, t3 and t4. All the T stuff has to do with thyroid I think. They may also do AMH but my OB didn't do that. I think that's all but I can't recall correctly lol


----------



## Michellebelle

I echo what Tex said. My doc did check AMH too... but I can't remember if they checked thyroid stuff or left that part off.. I feel like they did not check that. I guess it depends.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex is spot on! They checked all my thyroid stuff too but I'm pretty sure it wasn't Day 3 related. 

Future- how have things been with a little one?


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, I agree with what's been said: your mw is crazy! Everyone carries different and as your muscles and tendons relax baby probably just shifted more to the front.
I always measured spot on and am not a big person. My mw expected a 7-71/2 lbs baby by her experience. We were surprised with an 8lbs 5oz baby!
Just remember those fundal height measurements are to be taken with a good hand full of salt.

Dobs: how are you doing?

As for me: I am starting up my own business, and it's taking off a bit quicker then I thought.


----------



## shaescott

Oooo PL what kind of business?


----------



## DobbyForever

All about me

Thanks ladies. I just hate fussing with it at night as I'm trying to make night feedings a quick diaper change, feed, burp, sleep. I'm happy to try during the day.

I found if I turn the pump on to the sucking mode I can get the nipple out quickly but getting the latch is hard. Really kicking myself for letting SO talk me out of bf class. Sigh. Have an appointment Tuesday morning with an lc then giving up officially

I'll try the power pumping! I got a full oz this morning but I didn't pump all night so dunno if that's related.

His recheck went well. He's up to 5 lbs, so now he's only 2.5% off birth weight instead of 5%. Jaundice is down to 8.3 from 11. Which I think is great progress for two days. So they won't see him until two weeks :). Just a good feeling to know he's on regular newborn schedule not scary low birth weight schedule


----------



## Flueky88

J tex is right i believe. Hope appt goes well.

Pacific I'm also curious about your business.

Dobby yes you will have more temporarily if you skip a session. I would try not to, but sometimes you gotta rest momma :) Also so glad his check up went well.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

J-Looking at my paperwork from my last time of having CD3 blood work. They checked my AMH, TSH, LH, FSH, Estradiol, and TSH again (I guess that is 2 different kinds of thyroid stuff)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I skipped pumping at 4am cuz I was tired and then 7am he's usually awake and we play but he fell aslee and I was so exhausted and the pump was upstairs so I said f* it lol. I'm storing them 20mls per container so he gets 30ml per feeding (30 breast 10 formula). I have about three in there now, and I'm giving the girls a break before I feed him then pump again


----------



## wookie130

J- Are you thinking of having the CD 3 bloodwork done? I've always thought that would tell you a lot about what's happening with your body.

Dobs- 1 oz. is great! That's pretty much nearly a full-feed for A! We make more prolactin in the a.m., so it's a great time to pump. Yay for A nearly making it back to his birthweight! That's wonderful, and it shows you're doing everything right, whether you're breastfeeding or not. So glad his bilirubin levels are lower, too. &#128512;

AFM- Had my 24 week appointment today, and all was well. V-day tomorrow, which blows my mind! Baby is measuring right on, pee was good, blood pressure good, heartrate was in the 150's, as usual. Glucose tolerance test scheduled for August 22nd, and 28 week appointment follows. I MAY also be getting a tentative c-section date, my first meeting with my LC, and I'll be able to talk about having a "gentle c-section."


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wook- what's a gentle c-section?


----------



## wookie130

Greene- A gentle c-section can involve different things, but I'm going to request a clear curtain when it's time to pull baby out, immediate placement of baby on my chest, and immediate initiation of breastfeeding. I'm on the fence as to whether I want delayed cord clamping or not...it's not terribly important to me, I guess. But I do want immediate skin to skin contact on my chest while they do the tubal litigation, and sew me back up. &#128521;


----------



## Cppeace

I always recommend delayed cord clamping when possible. It usually helps baby a bunch. A ton of the babes blood is still waiting to be transferred in the cord. Letting the cord have time to transfer it can lead to better early responses from the baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo cool wooks! Glad the appointment goes well. I agree with delayed cord clamping. I didn't look into it much but it seems like the it thing to do lol. So A was on my chest for some amount of time I can't remember before SO cut the cord


----------



## JLM73

*Wooks* I can't get it done-Insur doesn't cover most those greeee, and I'm marking todaya as AF start, 3 tampons filled so far :(

aLso I like your c sect clear curtain idea- tho it will need to be sterile and direct skin right away is lovely BUT baby needs to be a wee lower/level with placenta to ensure the most blood return....
Depending on the doc they may want you to avoid BFing until they are done suturing, as it stims the uterus to contract- which staves bleeding, but also makes suturing a bit harder.
Tho they should be giving you meds pre csect to ensure no contractions while they work :shrug: every doc/place is diff.
Sounds like a verrry cool pllan tho!

*CP* looks like we will be cycle buds!:friends:


----------



## mrs.green2015

C-section question. Soooo maybe because I was a first time mom, maybe because I had a c-section, maybe because my c-section was so early, or maybe just because of hormonal issues I had zero milk or even colostrum. It was a couple days before any at all came out. I think the 3rd day(?) I finally got a little colostrum. I'm wondering if we have another if I'll be able to BF. So when you guys have babies (especially planned c-section as your body isn't in labor) after birth do you just have them latch even if no milk? I did this with Max and he just got super pissed. I'm thinking the way I would do things differently now is latch baby and use tube thingy with formula if I have absolutely no milk again. So at least they get used to latching while we wait. Would that be a good idea?
No idea why I'm even concerned with this right now. We definitely don't need another baby.


----------



## shaescott

Aw J I'm sorry. Did you still go to the appointment since the whole situation was very weird?


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, J, that sucks. My insurance covered my tests completely. Wish your's did too!

Wookie, sounds like a great c-section plan! I think my hospital automatically does a cord clamping delay, so you may want to find out to be sure.

Over here, so tired today. Feel like I've been out of breath all day. I wanted to come home from work and do some cleaning, but looks like it will have to wait until tomorrow after work because I'm getting winded so easily. My iron levels and everything are fine at least so I don't have to worry about anemia. My blood sugar levels have been higher than usual the last week too, so that is annoying. Going to see diabetes doc next Thursday, so we'll see what she says.


----------



## pacificlove

Greene, during the back labor portion of Logan's birth my mw tried nipple stimulation with a breast pump to get things rolling and we got a good bunch of colostrum out! 
Once L was delivered via C-section a few hours later, they did their quick check up and clean up of him and immediately brought him over for skin to skin. He immediately lifted his head and went for the boob even though they brought him up over my shoulder/neck due to the draping.
No one complained or stopped us from doing that. I've had no issues with milk and I also had a few drops leak during the pregnancy...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Tiredness and breathlessness sucks for sure, just try and take it easy Mich! Baby is starting to compress your lungs so getting out of breath is quite normal but glad you're getting checked out anyway!

Mrs G, just as every pregnancy and baby is different, so is how your body responds afterwards! I would say an early c-section is very likely to blame for a delay in milk coming in, but there's lots of things that can cause it, blood loss, ill health, just because.. I didn't really labour this time at all, but colostrum was there and milk came in quick, possibly because he was just permanently attached to me for the first few days. Feeding wise, yes, you just keep putting them back on even if very little is coming out, that's what stimulates the production to start and increase. Sometimes they don't want to latch but then just take a break and come back to it. Most babies have a strong urge to suck so if the only option you give them is your nipple, they'll take it eventually! I wouldn't worry about it - especially if you're angling for a vbac, chances are it's not going to be an issue :)

Wooks, delayed cord clamping is standard here now, so I'd think it's definitely worthwhile. Clear curtain is f-ing brave! Respect! I react badly to the spinal anaesthetic (super low blood pressure, almost passing out point) so I couldn't even lift my arms, never mind hold a baby til some time in the recovery room but it'd be nice for sure to get them earlier. I can't believe you're 24 weeks already!

CP and J, sorry about AF!

PL, also intrigued to hear what your business is and that's fantastic that it's taking off quickly :D

My brain is minced lol - I too used to be able to go out, get wrecked, then get up and function the next day. Not so much, now. I woke at 8am, dh got up with the kids, I next woke at 11am with a text message, then 1pm. A junk food meal and coffee got me functional enough to move around, tidy up a little etc. I also got cystitis, whether from our kinky sex the other night or just being run-down from partying, I don't know, but it has been unpleasant :( I took some anti-biotics that I had left over and it seems to have subsided a little. I will keep taking them for a few days I think and hopefully that'll clear it.


----------



## JLM73

Thx all.
I went to the appt as I needed forms filled out and it was a belated follow up from when I was admitted to hosp for low potassium.
Def bleeding heavy now grrrr, 2 pants ruined...

*Mrs g* I have always had milk /colostrum that I could squeeze out BEFORE the sched c sect date! Even tho you think you had none, I am sure the boys got something. Pumping I would venture only shows you 30-60% of what is really gotten when baby suckles. 
Machines don't touch the natural suckling motion, no matter how good your machine. My super duper double medela pump could get about 8-10 oz an HOUR when my boobs were GINORMOUSLY full, and DS would be fed in like 5-7 mins with milk pouring over him lol.


----------



## shaescott

Wait J you said two PANTS ruined?! That doesn't sound like AF, that sounds like a miscarriage... is there more clots than usual?


----------



## mrs.green2015

J- ya I ageee when shae. Pants ruined?
And on the colostrum front I legit had none at all the first day. We tried hand express, pump, power pump, BF, the whole deal. Nothin. The second day I got a couple drops. Literally less than 1ml alllll day. The 3rd day I started to get a couple MLs then my milk started to come in that night I believe. I agree with MS it was probably because of such an early c-section and no labor signs. Also my boons never gorged. Weird huh? And it also didn't hurt at all when I "dried up" because there wasn't enough to even hurt! It wa so pathetic. 

MS- it was probably the kinky sex lol but glad you're feeling better


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh J I'm so sorry :( but I agree if you're ruining pants then it's incredibly heavy :shock:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Just me that ruins clothing regularly with periods, then...? &#128558; 

Isaac has nappy rash and he's so angry about it. He's cried for the whole hour he's been up because I changed him and had to clean it. Finally I managed to get him calmed down and he's promptly dirtied this nappy too &#128555; Here we go again...


----------



## Cppeace

I occasionally will get mild spotting on clothes but never soaked through I too would say chemical or miscarriage J. Sorry in either case :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping my tired ass in to hug you J and I agree. Ruined panties but never pants. Are you going to use the same donor this cycle?

I haven't napped all day and A was awake all day. Pray for me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also my stitches hurt and still smell like amniotic fluid so I'm going to see my doctor tomorrow


----------



## wookie130

J- I don't know if I think it was a miscarriage...but with the lines on all of those tests, and with that very heavy flow, your body is definitely cleaning out. :( Sounds awful. Just out of curiosity...have you tried any more Wally cheapies since this AF/whatever it is has begun? It would be interesting if you're still getting lines...hmmm.

Also, I don't know all the surgical technicalities of the gentle c-section, but there are two obstetricians in my OB/gyn practice (one of whom delivered Hannah) who offer them specifically. The regular blue medical curtain stays up until baby is ready to come out, as usual, and then it is changed to a clear version. I'm sure it's sterile. As far as the ins and outs of the delayed cord clamping stuff, and immediate skin to skin, etc., that's all figured out beforehand by the OB as far as what is possible while my incision is open, but it's a practice that picking up popularity up there, and I have several acquaintances in real life who have had all of this done during their surgeries. It's pretty cool! I'm basically going to see baby being pulled out (which is all a woman having a vag delivery would see too, and that's it - none of the other gory/scary stuff. :)

Green- I had colostrum immediately after birth (within the first hour) with my daughter. The LC helped me hand express a drop or two, to attempt to entice my daughter to latch. You can even antenatally hand-express drops of colostrum in the weeks prior to your c-section (beginning around 34 weeks, or so, seems to be the average), once a day, for no more than 5-10 minutes at a time (so you don't stimulate contractions), collect the drops in a syringe, and then freeze it. You can bring your frozen collected colostrum up to the hospital, thaw it in a little cup of warm water, and then use it to syringe-feed, etc. in the first day or two. I could never squeeze out much at all, only drops, but as the baby latches frequently, he/she is really the only mechanism that can effectively remove colostrum, due to it's consistency. It's really hard to pump colostrum, and for many women, nearly impossible...but that doesn't mean it isn't there. Baby is pretty much the only one who can access it through nursing. I then couldn't get any out on the second day on my own, and Hannah wasn't latching, so we had to supplement...my milk didn't really come in until closer to day 4 or 5, which is typical for a c-section mom. The surgery can delay milk's arrival, and baby often has a tougher time with the mechanics of breastfeeding as well...but many or most can still learn the basics within the first few days after the c-section.

M&S- I hope Isaac's bum feels better. Diaper rash can be the worst. My son used to get some pretty nasty ones...nothing that ever merited medical attention, and I could always get it under control at home, but sheesh, there were some sore butts going on at times. My daughter was in cloth for several months as an infant, and she really never had any issues. My son's issue was more that his poops tended to be really acidic, and frequent, which would leave us with these awful rashes at times. It got better once he began eating solids.

Dobs- I hope your stitches start healing up (and stop smelling- eek!!!)...you're smart to go in to have that checked. Hopefully A didn't keep you up the ENTIRE night...but if he did, I hope you're able to rest during the day today so that you feel human later on.


----------



## JLM73

I haven't tried the last Wally I bought since bleed is heavy
Very minimal tiny clots, maybe 3-4 total since ystrdy am..

Pants ruined to me means I had to change them due to bleeding thru a super plus tampon, panties and visible amount of blood on pants causing me to have to go change immed -- thankfully I was home both times. 
I wouldn't balk had I waited too long to change, but these few super plus filled up within an hour and one was about 2 hrs.
No cramping so far today, ystrdy a.m. only was very mild cramping for a cpl hours.
Temp didn't crash yet, still just a smidge above 98:shrug:

Off to WaWa for my $1.99 large Frozen Cappuccino! :-k or perhaps a frozen Chai Latte....hmmm


----------



## M&S+Bump

Colostrum is so thick that it would never make it to the bottle if you attempted to pump it. Hand express and syringe is what I did for Joe too, what a pain in the ass that was :rofl: and once I dropped the syringe with the precious, painstakingly collected 2ml in it, and it was wasted &#128555; 

Isaac was with my SIL overnight so he had formula and his poop is a really odd colour and consistency thanks to that, I think that's what's caused this. Nathaniel was the king of sore butts - his skin is still ridiculously sensitive (thankfully so is mine so I'm used to it and didn't have to change washing powders or anything) I've got the cloth ready to go, just need to wash and fold them. I bought one last box of nappies (size 3, eek!) but he's settled enough now that I think I can handle the extra wash load.

J - I can't use tampons due to that reason - even the highest absorbency just doesn't cope with the bleeding. No wonder I'm anaemic! :haha: Hope it settles soon. Frozen chai latte sounds glorious.

Dobs - stitches suck. Good idea getting them checked out. Hope you got a sleep!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I had a vag birth and my colostrum didn't come in for almost a day. Trust me, they very painstakingly tried to express it out of me while saying it's easy watch squeeze dust r_r

Wookie you sound super excited for this gentle c section which makes me excited for you:). Hope you get the details squared away and are able to make it happen.

MS hope his bum feels better. I was told not to put anything on my boo's bum other than water wipes or Vaseline but he started getting a diaper rash so my mom and I just went fts and put some desitin on it. And guess what Kaiser? He didn't die and his rash is gone so suck my nuts Kaiser 

J I'd also be curious to see if there is still a line. I'm worried that your doctor's don't seem concerned enough to look into things :(. I hope whichever drink you choose was delish! I could never get into chai lattes. Or chai tea. Or chai anything.

Lol so my stepdad is showering in the main bathroom to avoid waking my mom since he has court and I'm like ummmm you know I have a sleeping baby in here, right? Luckily my kiddo is used to two loud a parents lol

So I got 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep! My boobs were mildly engorged and got him to latch for a couple minutes on each side. Not a deep latch but he didn't cry and given my boobs were dropping milk just being touched I assume he got something before we both gave up lol. I managed to get 5 oz from 3 sessions once I got to my mom's so I think that power pumping really helped.


----------



## Fern81

Dobby- what REALLY increased my pumping supply was breast massage while pumping. There are youtube videos that can show you how. X


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo but how lol I feel like if I have to hold the dumb suckers in place or they pop off. I guess I should watch the videos then ask questions lol

But I think my supply is fine considering what he would be eating if he wasn't playing catch up/ SO's son lol. Apparently "men in [his] family eat voraciously and grow quickly". I just want a stash so he's getting bm consistently at feedings not as I pump/save up enough


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wook- that's really cool about that practice. I have no idea if I'm going to try a vbac or not but if I don't (or can't for some reason) it's good to know there are options at certain places. 

MS- I dropped my first syringe that j got too!!!! I cried hysterically. Lol good for you on trying the cloth diaper! And I'm sure his poops will turn back to normal very soon once the formula runs its course. Isn't it crazy how much it changes?

Dobs- wow you're doing so good! Keep it up!
They also did the same thing with me. "Oh ya you can do it, just like this it'll come right out..." yup dust lol

Fern- any idea when AF is showing up for you?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Massage is easier if you do one side at a time. It helps get the milk out.

Bm poop vs formula poop is a crazy difference :haha: give me odourless, liquid bm poop any day over what he's producing today &#128567;

Dobs 5oz is great :D and a couple of minutes feeding is all I ever managed at that stage - they don't tend to eat much and likely the milk was pouring into his mouth if you went six hours. Yay for sleep!

Yeh, water and vaseline can take a hike :rofl: You can always tell the first time mums in the hospital getting their little bowls of water and cotton balls ready for changing.. the rest of us just whip out the baby wipes :haha: and nappy rash cream exists for a reason, I always think - it's not necessary if there's no rash (some people put cream on every change!) but if I get a rash, I put cream on it designed for the purpose, so why wouldn't I do the same for babies? :wacko: Vaseline is the devil. Working in the industry I do, I don't put vaseline on anything! Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Just wanted to add. Yes I use diaper rash cream if she gets or has diaper rash. She is not having any problems because of that either. Oh and cotton balls to clean LO :rofl: I'd never heard of that. Yeah diapers wipes all the way for me. 

Sol started a new formula, enfamil reguline. It began Wednesday night, late. So far she's pooped 4 times, not fussy, and no rash. Hooray, I think we finally have a formula. 

Dobby foul odor from stitches sounds like infection to me. Hope you get it sorted today! Also way to go on pump volume don't even pump that much. I must be defective...

J hmmmm, I think day 3 bloods would be wise as it might suggest or rule out any issues with fertility.

Greenie and M&S I also dropped one of my first things of colostrum... It was so upsetting. I also could only get drops from the pump, it didn't even usually make it to bottle. I sucked it from the breast shield :rofl:

Wookie are you doing a baby sprinkle??


I think the breast massage is also done while wearing an expression bra. That thing is a life saver!
I really can't remember much else. Ooops.


Oh me again. So I'm waiting to hear from work if I can so a 3 day work week without on call nights. The lady who can tell me yay or nay is on vacation starting today so not sure when I'll hear back.


----------



## Flueky88

M&S why is Vaseline the devil??


----------



## M&S+Bump

It sucks the moisture from the skin and stops air getting in. So basically does the opposite of what it's supposed to be used for!


----------



## Jezika

Oh M+S I've heard that too! And I thiiiink maybe similar thing with anything with dimethicone in it? Can't remember. In any case, we use some natural zinc based thing if Tilly gets a bit rashy and it's like magic. 

Dobs it's sounds like you're doing great with the milk! And I bet he got a lot in those couple minutes. Some say cluster feeding stimulates milk production pretty well if you did want to just stick him on anytime he's awake to practise the latching too. And I hope you don't have an infection where your stitches are, but great idea to get checked out. I remember being worried about a weird smell too, but apparently it was just lochea. The stitches weren't supper painful at that point though, just uncomfortable. And no fever. And CONGRATS on 6 hours' uninterrupted sleep. I'm luckily not sleep deprived by any means but I dont think I've had 6 hours' uninterrupted sleep since second tri. How's your bleeding by the way?

J I too would be intrigued to see what your wally says since bleeding. And liken dobs, I've never liked chai anything, but then I've not really given it much of a chance either.

Green - did I dream this or did you BD around O this cycle? Maybe I'm making this up? Haha

Wooks - your plan sounds exciting indeed! And we also did delayed cord clamping. I didn't look into the benefits to deeply till recently, though, but apparently it can help up baby's iron stores and provide them with lots of other beneficial stuff. I also liked one thing I read, though it was in the context of immediate cutting for purposes of cord blood donation, which was that baby should get what's rightfully theirs.

PL - yay for your business taking off so well! If I remember correctly, you're making your own pet treats? Or per toys or something? Or am I making that up?

Re: Poops, my god does their poo stink after starting solids. I took the mostly scentless BM poo for granted. She poops once very two days and Today she happened to poo right in the ten-min window that she was in the exersuacer so I could wash my hair, and it went alllll up her back, all over her brand new dress, all over the change mat and all over me. Then of course she started rolling in it and touching hee own poo and... it was just awful and stank so badly...


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek you are not defective!!!!! :hugs: glad it sounds like you found a formula that works!

Um I got a sudden headache and forgot what rise I was going to say so ily bbl


----------



## kittykat7210

So baby is not 10lbs but is still big according to my scan :( predicted to be 8lbs at 40 weeks, but I'm hoping for her to be 7lbs :rofl: I don't think I'd push out much bigger!


----------



## shaescott

J I love chai soooo much. I will always vote chai. I hate the k-cup version though. It tastes so artificial. But I grew up drinking chai and my mom would make chai ice cream and yummmm. Way better than any store bought stuff too. We use chai latte dry mix. Regarding the bleeding, is that amount of blood normal for you for a regular AF, no positives beforehand? I was never a heavy bleeder before getting my IUD but I did have an issue with lower flow tampons. Anything below a super would leak down the sides, despite not being anywhere close to full. Also I couldn't wear pads cuz they would shift as I walked and leak off the sides due to the shifting, getting a dusting of blood on the inside of my pants. At the same time, it took 8+ hours to fill a super plus tampon. Sooo yeah I always had lighter flow. 

Dobs there are pumping bras to hold them on your breast, maybe check that out?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I'm glad that Evie isn't 10 lbs lol. That midwife needs better training.


----------



## Flueky88

M&S that's interesting. It's what I used for dry skin for me. It's the only thing that doesn't burn and turn my skin red. Well I've not tried coconut oil, etc. 

Jez oh yeah. Lithia does have that earthy smell. It's not foul, just odd. 

Regarding poo smells. I'm probably at an advantage. I was a CNA before, I've also death with upper GI bleed poo (the dark, black poo), and colostomy poo. Gi bleed poo is by far the worst. I think I'm a bit nose blind. Also deal with houses occasionally that feel from animal urine and feces. 

Kitty glad she is smaller than what mw thought. Yoyr body can do it, don't doubt yourself.

Dobby thanks. Sorry I'm a negative nelly about my milk priduction.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek nothing to apologize for. I think we all have our "failures". I've definitely cried a few times over feeling like a failure, and the more I talk to other moms the more I realize we all feel like shit about something but we're all great moms :)

Kit lol I'm glad you're not looking at a 10 lber :). My 5 lber just popped right out so I can't imagine anything bigger 

I've heard good things about coconut oil from the pediatrician

Oh and A's umbilical cord fell if this morning! So nice not having to flip down his diaper anymore


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and good call on the expressing bra. Unfortunately nobody local is carrying it in my size :(. So I ordered it off of Amazon and hoping it gets her at a reasonable hour tomorrow as SO missed us last night and wants us home.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh lovely, not excited for that part of nursing school :haha: I don't want to do geriatrics/hospice/home healthcare anyway so I'll just have to deal with it during a semester or so, hopefully. Then of course in icu that'll probably be a thing again, and med-surg and post-op... okay so I'm doomed. But once I get out, hopefully I can get to the ER as fast as possible and quickly move up to trauma. Blood doesn't smell bad lol. 

AFM- So my consult with the surgeon basically went "yeah you need surgery but first we're gonna do these two tests". She made me bear down so she could see the prolapse and then she did a rectal exam and I was a bit shaken up lol. So yeah it's a full thickness prolapse aka some of my rectum entirely detached from the pelvis (rather than just a layer) and I'm getting a colonoscopy and a weird physical therapy-esque study done, end of August and beginning of September, right before move in for college. Then surgery will likely be the beginning of winter break so I have time to recover before going back to regular routine. I'll need a few weeks apparently. I'm a bit nervous to say the least. Surgery is scary to me. Going completely under is scary to me. The colonoscopy is gonna be under propofol so that's only sedation, aka sleeping not unconscious. But the surgery itself will probably be laparoscopic abdominal, so I'm pretty sure that one's gonna be general anesthetic. Fun. But on the other hand this darn thing will get fixed.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- so cute how all in SO is. Seems like he's totally turned into a daddy! 

Flu- I agree with dobs you are not a failure! Trust me I felt exactly the same way and as dobs said I think almost all moms feel like that. 
Enfamil is our go to too! The gentlease worked for us after a couple weeks but if it didn't we were going to try reguline next. If you haven't I suggest joining their mail list or whatever they call it. They send samples and tons of coupons. 

I've heard that about vasaline too! 


Ok have to go. Max is screaming in my ear. He thinks it's funny.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sounds painful Shae. I would take general anaesthetic for anything except childbirth - I have it at the dentist. Sedatives are not enough - I was completely conscious through my last endoscopy despite sedation, and remember it all which they said I wouldn't &#128530; General is just sleeping - you go to sleep and when you wake up it's all done!

Re: failures - definitely. Daily. From tiny like losing my temper to huge like us not enforcing tooth brushing enough and Joe having to have lots of teeth removed. It's just mum life, the guilt and beating yourself up about stuff is a fairly permanent fixture.

Coconut oil is great. Coco butter is good too. I use E45 or coco butter on myself. About to go get a zinc based nappy cream because the one we have is not shifting this.

Kit, little difference in pushing out 8lb or 6lb in my experience :) neither is particularly enjoyable. Your midwives are both twits. Glad you got a scan out of it though :D


----------



## Cppeace

Coconut oil and cocoa butter are great. They are main ingredients in my natural blends. Those usually have 5-8 ingredients all together.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay. Now to finish. 

Shae- none of that sounds enjoyable but on the bright side like you said at least it'll be gone! Is college far away from your hometown? Can't remember if you said or not. That way just in case it's not healed up by break being over you'll be close to home. Never mind I forgot college has an amazing break! Well most do, like a month! 
Oh I miss breaks, and summer vacations. But I guess being a mom is a 365 day a year job lol

Kit- so glad baby isn't 10 pounds! Your midwives are ridiculous (to put it nicely) I'm predicting she'll be about 7 pounds 6 ounces. 

I think that's all I missed earlier? No idea. You all rock.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- Of course she could be that much at 40 weeks!!!! An 8 lber is quite average, which means that she is NO WHERE in the vicinity of 10 lbs CURRENTLY, like that wonky-ass midwife of yours was buggin' about. And even at that prediction, it could be a good 1-2 lbs. off, give or take, which is still in the arena of being a normal-sized baby. So, she truly was panicking over nothing, and had you scared unnecessarily. Personally, I'd almost feel compelled to file a complaint. She sounds like a wing-nut, seriously.

Diaper creams. Gosh, we'd used about everything. Desitin is good stuff if you're looking at a mild to moderate diaper rash...when Ozzy would flare up, we'd use cloth wipes and warm water (and nothing else to wipe him with), give him some bare bottom time to dry it/air it out, and then use some Desitin or Boudreaux's butt paste on there. When it got more severe, we used Triple Paste or Resinol, both of which are amazing. With Hannah, we used CJ's BUTTer, which is a natural product, and cloth diaper-friendly. I've had semi-okay results with straight coconut oil. The thing you need to be careful of, is that while coconut oil is moisturizing, and an anti-fungal, it can also have the opposite effect on some skin conditions and skin types, and can prove to be quite drying. I only used it on Ozzy's bum when I was POSITIVE that it was not a yeast rash, as I like to sprinkle pure cornstarch on top of the coconut oil (which works AWESOME, and can clear a butt up overnight), but cornstarch will feed rash, and will make a yeast rash worse. Triple paste also contains yeast too, so there's that. Coconut oil IS awesome for cradle cap, though! It has been not so helpful for my daughter's eczema, however...it has been known to make that worse for her, for whatever reason.

So, I got my Rock N Play thing and baby swing back from the friend I gave it to yesterday...her daughter is 2 now, and doesn't use that stuff anymore, and it sounds like she and hubby are holding off on more babies for the time being. I did wipe down the frames, and the covers are in the wash... It sounds stupid, but I damn-near cried when she gave me the swing back. Hannah spent a lot of time in that thing...she took epic naps in it. Ozzy used it for a grand total of probably 5 minutes - he HATED it. But, he LOVED the Rock N Play. Anyway, I got all sentimental, and looking at those two things makes me remember those sweet early days with my kids. :cloud9: It's corny, and I don't care. :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

M&S sounds like they didn't give you enough sedative, but idk. The kind they're supposed to give me is supposed to put me completely to sleep, but not to the point of a breathing tube. My mom woke up during a colonoscopy with general anesthetic once. I guess nothing is guaranteed, huh? Everyone reacts to medicines differently. :/

Green I live an hour and 30 minutes away from my college. So yeah I need that full month off.


----------



## wookie130

Shae- Oh good grief, all of that sounds ghastly. I'd rather run my own foot over with a truck, and I'm not kidding.

Yay for A's cord stump coming off!!

Stupid cord stump story:

So, my DH was all fascinated with my daughter's dried out stump. He always said it looked like a piece of bacon, and when it fell off, I tried just throwing it away. Well, the nimrod secretly got it out of the trash, and everytime I'd turn around, the friggin' cord stump would be there...my pillowcase, the bathroom sink, the edge of the bathtub, next to the coffee maker, etc. It was ridiculous, but hubby IS ridiculous, so there's that. :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Omg wookie my SO would probably do that :rofl: although tbh I'm weirder than he is so it might be me doing it to him... also yeah it's not pleasant, the study thing involves them measuring the contractions of my rectum. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Apparently I got a double dose because my consultant knew how unbelievably freaked out I was at the whole idea - emetophobe + tubes down throat while awake, not my idea of a good time. I was mildly drowsy going in, but literally no more than with a strong painkiller, awake and aware through the whole thing, then the sedative hit me as we left the hospital and I talked nonsense all the way home, passed out for a few hours and demanded pizza with jalapenos on for dinner &#129300; I'd have been better drinking five glasses of wine beforehand! Lol. I will be telling them next time though to give me enough to knock me the f out. I'm told colonoscopy isn't as bad though. Just makes you pass wind a lot afterwards and you can often get the weird shoulder tip pain that also happens after c-section!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs... Shut.. I forget what I was going to say....

Jez, yes you are right. Everyone who asked: I've been making my own dog treats, toys and leashes for years. Now I have enough time on my hands to make enough to sell and it's taken on quick. I have my toys and treats in 2 stores (grooming salon and feed store) already! And will probably be picking up a third ( boutique pet store) next week.

Oh, dobs: diaper cream: we were told to use and given a tube of Vaseline by the hospital to use on the bum in the first few days to prevent the meconium from sticking to the bum. Now we use penaten cream for a moisture barrier and against diaper rash.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Someone asked about my BD. We did BD on CD 13 so in theory it was around ovulation, depending on when and if I ovulate lol


Pl- so cool! I want to make my own treats but never have. There's so many horror stories out there about different treats. 

Diaper cream- we have destin and the target brand (similar to destin) but I think I've used it twice? Knock on wood we've been soooo lucky. Actually now that we talk about Vaseline a nurse in the NICU during care time asked me if I wanted to use it. I assumed it was for the mercume or however it's spelled. But Michael was nearly 2 weeks at that point so I was confused but didn't think anything of it. I didn't realize people actually used it as a butt paste.


AFM- I've been so busy today and still have energy! Cleaned the house, scrubbed the bathroom, ran errands and I've still made a ton of floor time with the boys.


----------



## shaescott

M&S wow that's awful!


----------



## Michellebelle

Selfish post - I feel like the baby decided to punch me in the cervix a few times. Ouch! Either that or she's ramming the top of her head into it.


----------



## pacificlove

Michelle, ouch! The not so glorious parts of third trimester. Hopefully a good sign for a good low birthing position?

Mrs g, I agree, too many horror stories on dog food and treats. My dog eats better then I do. We make our own dog food and treats. I think the last thing I purchased from a pet store for the dog was a grooming tool a few years ago :haha: unfortunately I don't know enough yet about making my own cat food. :( But our cat eats a food made in Canada.


----------



## Jezika

What are these homemade pet treat horror stories!?!?! 

What Canadian cat food does your cat eat PL? Our cat's food is so ridiculously expensive it's almost painful, but I don't want to give him the cheap crap.

Michelle - yikes indeed that's the less glorious part of pregnancy. I miss feeling the movements but definitely not the times where she'd be tumbling around inside me in the middle of the night and stopping me fork sleeping or kicking my cervix. Now she just kicks me in my belly at night from the outside instead haha.

Green - sooooo what you're saying is that you're technically in the TWW?!?!?!

Shae - all that stuff does sound awful but you're seeming really brave about it. Once it's sorted hopefully you'll be done with all that. Have you been under general before? I always quite enjoyed it, as much as you can enjoy something like that. It was better than being sedated with ketamine, which was just freaky as.

Merrrgghhh forgot everything else. Over here I've now taught Tilly to clap, wave hello and high five. She does these things about 70% of the time when we tell her (the clap request she also seems to understand in Hungarian), and of course that other 30% is when we're showing people. She does get confused sometimes and does one of the other things because she's obviously not sure what we want so she's doing whatever she remembers that was reinforced before. She also looks at the cat when we say his name. I'm trying to teach her names of her toys but she doesn't seem to be retaining those. It's funny watching her little brain whirring. Finally she's becoming somewhat smarter than the cat :lol:


----------



## Breeaa

Congrats Dobs! He's beautiful! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot typing while pumping!!! My boobs hurrrt which is weird as I had been religiously pumping every 2 hours today =\. But the engorgement was real. 

Shae I agree that sounds really involved and unpleasant, but it does sound like the solution is just around the bend. :hugs:

Green you go momma! Killing it!

Jez of course she blanks when all eyes are on lol kids.

Pl that sounds super awesome! Congrats on getting into two stores and possibly a third!

Michelle I agree that sucks but does sound like baby is getting low and all is going as it should. :)

Saw my old gyn today and I almost cried because I miss my clinic. They all said happy belated birthday and congrats and asked about A. My gyn even spent time just chatting after she was done. I miss being a person not a number :(. The odd pain is one spot isn't healing level as the skin fuses back together. She said it'll either heal with a ridge (great....) or fix itself (but she didn't exactly sound convincing). So that was depressing. But at least no infection and she said likely another week until it's healed.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, glad to hear things are healing well. I usually give scars a year to heal before I judge them on how well they healed. Aka ridge or no ridge, colour, etc. My csection still has a ridge on about a third of it but I expect that to go away as the rest is just about invisible now. On the other hand, I needed stitches on an injury and that ridge took a good 15 months to go away... Point being, give it time to heal. I chatted with another mom who had a very quick natural birth, tore quite bad and it was took her 6 months.

Shae: fx for your procedures. 

Jez: so cute on Tilly's new skills! Logan is more of a "Destructo baby", he has even learned how to take his play mat apart! 
As for cat food: ours gets orijen. It's made in Alberta and it really seems to agree with her. Acana is it's sister company. A lot of commercial foods have had recalls. Either due to bacteria/salmonella or they have added an ingredient wrong making pets sick (or even causing death). Add too much of an ingredient and you can cause organ failure!
My advice is, don't buy pet food at the grocery store. That stuff I'd full of sugars, salt, fillers and animal byproducts. It's as if you were eating McDonald's every day. 

Michelle, jez is right... In the beginning L kept kicking me into the csection incision site. Now he likes to drop his head onto mine while he tissues in his sleep looking for boob. Maybe it is time to transition him into his own bed..haha


----------



## DobbyForever

True. I keloid though and now I'm starting to wonder if I can have that where I tore, which will suck because that will either take years to go away or never will. Anyway. I don't want to talk about it. The more I think about it the more I want to cry :(


----------



## Jezika

No point thinking about it anyway, Dobs. I could feel funny ridges down there up to a few months ago and now it's all fine, so it's just a wait and see thing I guess.

PL yeah we never get our cat food from grocery stores. If for some reason we've dropped the ball and run out and the pet store is closed, we get him slow sodium plain tuna.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I've never been under general, I've also never been under any kind of sedative or anesthetic except local, when I got cavities filled they gave me local anesthetic in my mouth with a needle, and my cheek felt funny. That's the only experience I have. Im gonna experience sedation in about a month for the colonoscopy. Then probably general for the surgery over winter break. 

M&S my mom said waking up during her colonoscopy was extremely painful but she couldn't move or talk, just lie there and endure the pain. It was awful for her. 

Thank you to everyone who commented on my surgery stuff, I got lazy with the thanks button lol but thank you all, I appreciate it! If I missed a question feel free to yell at me lol. 

SO's mom started texting me about it and idk if she knows exactly what I have but she knows it's GI and that I need a colonoscopy and surgery, and she was asking all these questions and it was so awkward lol. I don't really talk to her about super personal stuff so it was weird. SO said it's cuz she cares about me, and honestly that really warmed my cold dead heart :haha: jk my heart is too warm for my own good. But she's been showing more affection and caring towards me lately and it's really meant a lot, ya know?


----------



## DobbyForever

I went under once and they were like yeah she'll wake up after an hour... 8 hours later my parents were maaaad lol I was like what I was sleepy :rofl: and man I was anxious until the surgeon rolled in. If I wasn't 12, daaaamn I would have been all over that. He was one beautiful man. And then the anesthetist walks in and surgeon who? He was even more handsome!!! I was digging all the hand holding and sweet talk. Mmm. Such a shame I was too young to do anything about it. :rofl:

ANYWAY Shae lol you are not cthe of hearted. That's really sweet that she's warmed up so much to you/is seeing and treating you like one of her own. :)

So Aiden breathes super hard as he falls asleep... is that normal? It freaks me out


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- hard and kinda fast? Totally normal as long as it goes back to normal after a little bit. That's partly why Michael wouldn't be discharged from the NICU he kept having those but wouldn't go back to normal they had to give him oxygen to make it stop. So when we were discharged the doctor went over with me what to look for if we had to bring him back in and he specifically said it's okay if he does that, most babies do but it's going back down to normal again that's important. Basically if he doesn't act like he can't breath or starts to turn blue you're good. I know it freaked me out when the doctor put it to me like that too lol 

Shae- that's sweet of her! I remember when my relationship started to change with my MIL to more personal, super weird since I was never that open. lol 


Twin update: they're starting to learn things! Max can give kisses. Maybe like 50% of the time he'll do it. It's so darn cute. He grabs both sides of your face and just open mouth slobbers and licks you lol 
Michael basically doesn't listen to anything I say. He does understand "bounce" for the most part. So even if he isn't in his exersaucer he'll try and bounce so that's cute. Lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's so adorable when they start to respond like that and do things &#128525;

Shae, maybe they didn't give your mum any pain relief etc because they expected the general to be enough? Sounds horrific. For endoscopy, it's not technically that painful (you're not supposed to be able to feel the biopsies being taken but I did, but it was just quick sharp pains) it's just the feeling of choking that freaks me out. A lot of the people in the pre-op room were asking for it to be done just with anaesthetic spray and no sedation at all, so that they didn't need to have somebody else to take them home. It's more painful afterwards because your throat is bruised. My friend who had a colonoscopy recently and similar surgeries to yours, also had her colonoscopy with just sedation, although she says she did fall asleep and doesn't remember much of it. She was back to work within two weeks of surgery :) anyway. Unpleasant topic lol.

Ditto for me with odd lumps and bumps down there after stitches - and while it's not exactly the same as before (there was a slight tear that they missed in stitching up and the skin has healed split) it's fine - makes no odds to me, I still function and feel the same :rofl: It can take quite a bit longer than they say to heal properly though. Fx keloids won't be an issue since the skin is so soft down there...


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo green thanks! Yeah it's like the heavy breathing of the vampire things from I am legend almost but it does settle down/definitely doesn't turn blue

Omg the kisses sound adorable!!! And aww at your little rebel. :)

I'm really love this expressing bra. It's not having my hands but I'm still attach to the machine attached to the wall so no real hope of doing all the things the mom's in the ad are doing who have pocket machines. Though I imagine they aren't as good a pump/I'm not investing in a third pump for convenience.

I've decided I like combo feeding. I can give him our formula at night and he sleeps longer and mostly breast milk during the day as long as I keep up with pumping. And when he cluster feeds (a daily occurrence) all I can think is man I'm so glad he's not on my breast for four hours. It takes ten seconds to make a bottle, and I swear he knows when I'm getting up to do it so he doesn't even throw a tantrum or I can pass him off to other people easily if I need a break. My gyn yesterday was the first person not to push latching. She was like honestly it doesn't matter if you just feed him formula, and it definitely doesn't make a difference if he gets your milk from latching or pumping. First time I heard fed is best at Kaiser (their corporate policy is breast is best and they are very vocal about it in my experience).


----------



## wookie130

I can't really weigh on on vahooty-keloids, ridges, etc. It's my lower abdomen that has taken the mother-beatin'. :rofl: 

My kids are SUPPOSED to be napping right now. Instead, I can hear them clearly horsing around their room, and doing everything except sleeping or laying restfully. UGH.

Jez & Greene- I love when babies start doing all of the cute imitative stuff, and start picking up on social cues, and figuring out more stuff around them. <3 <3 <3 They start acting like mini baby people, and it's awesome! I love baby "kisses" too, when they grab your face, and come at you with their mouth wide open all slobbery and completely without aim. :rofl: Those are the best. :cloud9:

Dobs- Sounds like your boobies are working great, and that you're making combi-feeding really work for you! I can only hope with my breast hypoplasia/IGT issues, that I can even do a fraction of how well you're doing with A on the feeding front. And if not, your gyn is SO RIGHT, fed is fed, and all A cares about, is that his tummy is full, and that he's getting his snuggle time in with his momma. I always felt very bonded with my babies when I was feeding them bottles! Like I've said time and time again, breastfeeding does NOT have to be an all or nothing thing. Formula definitely, DEFINITELY can have it's place in the equation, and it can give you a break when you need it, and it keeps baby nourished while you're figuring out other stuff. 

I cannot believe your child is 8 days old already! Isn't that crazy? Look how far you've come in those 8 days!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup :D I have the perinium that is not how it was made, the franken-fanny has thankfully healed despite me fearing they had actually stitched me shut after Nathaniel... and a stunning criss-cross scar above my bikini line, the older of which keloided :rofl: Good job I'm married and was never a fan of bikinis!

but for every inch of ruined skin on my body, I produced lots of inches of utterly perfect, squishy cheeks and butts and thighs. So it's a fairly small price to pay.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Wookie lol I could never get my kids I babysat to nap and their parents were like don't discipline them so I'm sitting there like ooooook well then not my problem dance around your room naked for all I care I'll be downstairs eating your food :rofl:

Definitely trying to make it work. I can't believe he is 8 days either. I don't know how I'm going to leave him to go to work. :(. But I have left him several times for an hour or two with my mom already lol cuz she won't run my errands but she'll watch him r_r

We went to lunch and he slept the whole time. I was so stressed out but everyone wanted to go have family lunch and I wanted to say f* you he's 8 days old! But I didn't and it all worked up


----------



## M&S+Bump

When do you go back to work Dobs?

I feel ya on the family pressure to do stuff - my dad got married when Nathaniel was 5 days old - they saw my due-date and figured he'd be plenty old enough for us to attend... forgetting that babies go over-due, which he did by 12 days. I got him a baby-gro that looked like a tiny tuxedo and he slept the whole time :haha: and even if they don't sleep, hey, who cares! Someone else can hold him while you eat :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Hubby has had a few colonoscopies with just gas an air, no sedation or anything because he wanted to go home afterwards, he said it's not bad with gas and air so maybe it works better than sedation?


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that's so true. At the end of the day, they make it so worth it.

lol I don't go back until October :rofl: my stepdad tried to give me shut about going back earlier and I'm like fts fmla says I can be out 12 weeks so 12 weeks it is! Plus I don't have daycare squared away anyway still so lolol

Omg I love those little "formal" outfits. I picked a restaurant that could accomadate his stroller, and I brought the baby k'tan/formula/changing pad just in case. He's a week old, if he cries he only wants one of three things lol. I really wanted a mojito but a- I knew I had to pump when I got home and b- I want my first post partum drink with SO.


----------



## pacificlove

Awe dobs, I hope your family realizes that they are a better help to you if they run the errands for you. I pretty much was a spoiled princess the first two weeks (on advise of our midwife) and had a fantastic recovery time. At 13 days pp I was on my own and tending to the Easy farm chores. By 6 weeks I was full back at it. I really chalk it up to not doing anything for the first two weeks. Our mw came to our house the first two weeks and hubby drove us to any other appointments. 

As for us: L loves giving those wet open mouth kisses. His aim is chin and noses...
Now he needs a nap, but we have to boot the cat out of the crib first. She's claimed it as her new sleeping spot.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww nice! Yea they do house chores or baby chores and occasionally go to the store, but they were pretty clingy to baby the last two days. Mildly annoying. Whatever. I'm up too much. It's frustrating. But whatever. I went to petco to get a crate for my trunk and my friend was like wtf why are you up?!

Lol kitty in the crib.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, rest up, I so agree with your friend. The better you rest now, the better of a recovery you'll get. Or you might pay for it later.

Screw clingy family! He's your baby, your mom already had a baby and it's grown up, this one is yours! They are that small for such a short time, be sure to enjoy it!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah but she was doing me a favor by watching my dogs for a week (that would have cost me over a grand to board them) and letting me stay since SO was gone. Plus, she doesn't get to see him so that often as I'm an hour and a half round trip. Idk I'm just blah today. Fighting the depression hard. Like single moms get it done so I should be able to. Idk. I crates the dogs because I just couldn't deal. Had to go bathroom and so much stuff to put away and A fell asleep in the swing so I just tossed him in the napper and dogs in their crates and I'm just going to do the dishes then take a moment for me


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I many times took L into the shower with me and then wrapped him up in his towel and placed him into his bouncy chair. Especially post his shower he would be so happy in there just listening to my shower, I could do the full body clean: shave, shampoo, condition, body soap, etc those were my 5 minutes of peace ;) or maybe 10 haha

Ladies, especially those of you transitioning to solids: did your babies poop volume seem to triple? L is already in size 4 diapers( can't believe some babies need those after they turn a year old?) and if he holds it in for even a day it turns into a blow out. Is it time to switch brands, or is this normal? 
They are a good fit around the legs etc


----------



## DobbyForever

No help on solids sorry

Yeah I manage to shower every day by passing him off to SO or my mom or showering as soon as he falls asleep . Idk. Everyone tells me it feels so great and I just feel blah. Like great I showered, I shower every day. Plus my feet are still so swollen it hurts to stand on them in the shower.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0945.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh my, ouch! What did your doc say about the swelling? Also I just realised, I take it you guys don't get follow up care at home after baby then, apart from PL with midwife? We get a midwife come to the house daily if required, every three days for me because I had so many babies already, then a health visitor comes weekly (or more often if needed) to weigh baby and check up on mum until six week pp check up at the doctors, after which you're discharged unless there's some reason you need more support (my HV came out for three months after Joe)

PL, I think I need a picture of this kitty sleeping &#128525;&#128525;

Elisabeth never went beyond size 4 nappies - she potty trained at 2.5 and was still wearing them then! :rofl: 12-18 month size underwear now at 3.5 - and we expect Isaac to overtake her in weight soon. If you're getting blow outs, it might be worth trying another brand?

I can't believe anyone would be advocating going back to work earlier than is necessary :wacko: When I phoned to book an appointment at hospital, they offered me Thurs 12th October initially and I asked for later because the day after is obviously Friday 13th so I'll be at the shop dealing with a queue that stretches down the street of people wanting tattooed... so I don't want a sore throat for that - and she was shocked I would 'already' be back to work then. Girl, I never left, you're talking to the woman who checked work e-mails during labour..

Don't do the dishes. SO can do them. Or get take out and eat from the boxes. Or pizza. You need rest and to recover, not to be running around doing errands and cleaning! :hugs: The blah is very normal. Things will get easier.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry, that post was a bit muddled, I haven't had any coffee yet :haha:

Here's an Isaac picture. Any time I pull out my phone he goes all serious and stops smiling!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9952.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shaescott

Awww M&S Isaac is so cute!!! 

No help cuz no experience. Wanna see the kitty though :haha:

I just rented the third Harry Potter movie on iTunes and watched it and now it's 5 am and I'm an idiot BUT I remember how much I love Harry Potter lol. I've seen all the movies before but I really like them so yeah. Trust me, my kids will start reading those books as soon as they're old enough. I remember getting yelled at at summer camp cuz I was always reading my Harry Potter book instead of participating in activities. I started reading the books when I was 9, I think. Nostalgic sigh.


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Awww! Serious-looking little fella! <3 He's darling.

Hannah wore a size 4 diaper until she potty trained at 24 months, and then that was that.
Ozzy turns 3 in 2 weeks, and he's in a size 5 for naps and bedtime only, otherwise the rest of the time he's in undies.

Ugh. Having vertigo spells all night. Damned Meniere's.

Dobs- I agree with PL and M&S...do get some rest. You don't need to be cleaning and running around...

Yeah, at my hospital in the U.S., we get a newborn assessment at 2 weeks of age, a post-partum check-up at 6 weeks for the moms, and baby then has a 2 month appointment (first vaccinations, etc.). Obviously, if something is not right with baby, or if concerns come up, baby sees pediatrician as needed in between those times. I think this is fairly standard practice in the states...no one comes to your home, which is actually fine by me, really. No one needs to see how I live in the early days of bringing baby home! :rofl:

I usually use the full FMLA with my births also, the 12 weeks. I was lucky with Hannah's birth as a teacher, because she was born in March, and then with my maternity leave, it put me right into summer vacation, so I didn't have to begin leaving her until she was 5 months old...and that school year, she stayed with Grandma and Grandpa rather than attending daycare. Well, Grandma and Grandpa's house ended up not being a good fit (and I hesitate for them to even babysit short-term now, after some of the stuff that happened), and I then pursued daycare, which sucks to have to pay for, but it's been a God-send in just about every other way compared to the grandparent thing. If I went into it in it's entirety, it would be a novel, seriously.

Shae- I read the first 5 Harry Potter books, and really enjoyed them. Very well written! Not a fan of the movies, but the books are great.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I didn't particularly care for people coming in this time round, not because I care if anyone sees my hovel, but it just didn't really feel required and they always came stupidly early in the morning like 10am, at which point I was only just going to sleep for the day in the first few weeks, having been up all night. But with Joe, if the HV hadn't been there to witness a panic attack in progress, there is zero chance I would have asked for help. She made my doctor's appointments for me and organised everything. And with Nat, it was definitely handy having someone come out because I needed my stitches checked and he was hard to feed and I had 9mo Joe to cart around as well as the newborn so attending appointments was a pain.

Harry Potter, I read all the books as they came out but have only seen maybe three of the films. As usual, I didn't think they do justice to the books - but that's my opinion on the vast majority of book to movie adaptations and a big reason I'm kinda reluctant to go see the Dark Tower :haha: I did love the books but must have been too busy fan-girling at something else at the time to go full Potter!


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I agree that the book is almost always better than the movie. Books often show the complexity of characters and their thoughts much better than movies.


----------



## kittykat7210

I think I'm the only person who equally enjoyed the Harry Potter books and films! But I didn't read the books until after I had seen the films so maybe that makes a difference!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I never got into Harry Potter. I've never really liked fantasy or whatever it's called. I'm too tired to think. 

On postpartum visits. Kaiser requires an appointment for baby 2 days after they get discharged no matter when they get discharged. So usually it's between 4-6 day so old but for example Michael was in the NICU for 2 weeks so his 2 day appointment was also his 2 week appointment. Then there's 2 week and then 2 month. With Mom it's 6 weeks and then I had another (phone appointment) at 6 months. I'm pretty sure that one is just to check on us mentally. But also st every pediatrician appointment part of the paperwork asks us about Mom and the doctor always talks about it too. So I feel like they are trying to change the standard and really make sure Mom is getting help if she needs it. 

Dobs- it is 100% fine to put the dogs away, lay A down and take a minute. I've done it many times. Heck I still put the dogs up if the boys are crazy and the dogs are crazy, I just can't. I highly suggest asking SO if Mom to make some casseroles to freeze. My mom did this for us so we just put in the oven, used paper plates and then there wasn't much clean up. It can all get overwhelming.


----------



## Jezika

I don't think I've ever had so much delicious food in my home than in the three weeks PP. Everyone and their mother brought us things to eat and came and did stuff for us. It was a beautiful time.

Actually, it was a very emotional time and I too felt very bla, Dobs, so it was nice to have all that done. 

I never cared for Harry Potter or anything fantasy based either. Not s fan of GoT either. DH loves both. Mind you I never gave them a chance. Maybe I will now.

Tilly and I are off to a baby shower.


----------



## DobbyForever

Doc said awww poor thing look at your pregnancy swelling lol. Basically just stay hydrated and feet up can take weeks to go away since I had the epidural and fluids.

Re dishes SO wasn't home. I was on my own and I needed them put away so I could toss the bottles and breast milk storage containers in the dishwasher so I wouldn't have to do it by hand.

Isaac is adorable, smile or not.

We have a 2 day check, 2 week check, then idk what after but those are in clinic. They basically send you home and hope you don't f* up. My gyn was saying they had a record breaking number of births this month at that hospital, and her coworker actually gave birth in triage they were so full

I'm selective with who comes over and when, but idk. They're usually here when I have energy so even if they do decide to be helpful I want to be up and about anyway.

Re movies and books I think movies are good but you have to go in accepting things get cut or changed for cinematic effect. The only hp movie I was disappointed with was the fifth because that was my favorite book and same with Lotr ttt. But just bummed certain things were missing/downplayed than anything. Still liked them overall

Yeah my mom usually brings over lunch and dinner when she comes over but neither of us are good at the meal prep or freezing of things

Jez hf at the shower!

The dogs are calm, they're exhausted from being at my mom's so they just konk out but I don't trust them not to jump up and mess with A while I'm in a different room

Also feeling crappy. A bunch of people suggested bumping him to 2oz and so o tried it and he vomited everywhere. I felt so awful. I should have trusted my gut. His little body was covered in it and red and he was crying and once he was clean he just fell asleep :(

My anxiety and depression get bad when I'm not productive so I'm screwed either way. And idk like I have a lot of single mom friends who didn't have any help at all. Plus SO goes back to work tomorrow. I just prefer to be self reliant. Always have.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, sounds like you're doing awesome and handling things well. I have no advice, since I haven't been there myself, but hang in there! I hear the first few weeks are the hardest.

On Harry Potter, never really got into the books or movies. Books came out while I was in college and I was too busy studying and working two jobs to have time to read them. And after college... I just never got around to them. Then I was too busy working and hanging out with friends I guess.

My goal two weekends from now is to prep freezer meals. Anyone have tips for ones that work well? Right now I'm thinking lasagna, shepherds pie... but I don't know what else.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just bought a bunch of Costco ready to bake stuff and called it a day but the problem was I got so lazy around 36 weeks I ate it and the day he was born I was going to go buy more :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahahaha dobby that's hilarious and so relatable. 

Michelle- I suggest googling freezer crockpot meals. You add all ingredients (including liquid and even cheese) into a freezer ziplock back and freeze. I write the crockpot instructions on the bag along with the name and whatever I'm serving it with if it applies. To cook it you can either put it in the crockpot frozen or thawed. Whatever works. This same process also works great with almost all crockpot recioies. My personal favorite is sesame garlic chicken or chicken burrito bowls. It's sooo easy.


----------



## wookie130

I totally get the self-reliant thing, Dobby. And the fact that you ate all of your Costco meals prior to the birth is something I would TOTALLY do. :rofl:

Greene- I've made a ton of those crockpot freezer meals...the recipes for those baggie meals are ENDLESS on Pinterest, and some of them are ridiculously easy. I used to make like a dozen of those meals in a day (takes about 4 hours), and my freezer would be stocked. I haven't done it in awhile, but I may revisit it before this baby arrives.

So, my son FINALLY went poop in the potty on his own. He's done #2 on the toilet 2 or 3 times before, but I basically had to demand that he sit there, and wait it out...he was not a willing participant in the pooping those times. Today, he just ran in there and did his business. 

And our beloved basset hound, Rita, is sick. Bloody diarrhea, and some blood in her urine...frequent urination. We called the emergency vet line, and they felt she could wait to be seen in the morning, during normal business hours. She's getting older...she's 10. I'm just not ready to hear that something awful is going on with her...ugh. I hate when they grow older.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie congrats on the poop progress!!! Exciting!

You ladies are making this crick pot thing sound appealing. I may have to see if I still have my crock pot and get on it.

I hope it pssses. My sheltie goes through bouts of that and it's nothing (other than an $800 vet bill) so hoping your doggie is ok especially if they feel like it can wait until morning


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, hope your pooch is ok! If it was just diarrhea I'd suggest serving her rice or oatmeal with GSE until it's solid again. Grapefruit seed extract (GSE). We do that when our boy gets diarrhea, 1 drop per every 10 lbs, and it usually takes 1 meal to clear up. Just too many wonderful things to list about GSE.
Fx this passes!!

Dobs, I totally did the same thing... Then I felt bad for getting hubby to bring even more groceries home at 39 weeks... 

This crock pot thing sounds wonderful, I was debating it when I worked 14 hour days but I didn't want to spent the one day every other week off, cooking!

Our cat was sleeping in Ls crib again, but he really needed a nap.. so I put L down beside the cat. When I checked, they had swapped places, the cat had her happy face on and L was asleep. His mattress cover is Soo filthy now because of that darn cat sleeping in it constantly, she's an active indoor outdoor hunting cat.. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol pl I have dog hair on my baby k'tan and most his blankets lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Life with animals is hairy. Literally. 


I just need to vent so feel free to skip this poor me whine. 

I am so beyond frustrated with DH. He works incredibly hard and I am so appreciative of him doing so which allows me to stay at home and him support us 100%. I tell him this ALl THE TIME. I thank him for everything. When we go out to eat I say thank you. When we go do something fun I always say how much fun I had and appreciate it. Always. This is just how I was raised I was exactly the same to my mom growing up. So anyway, it's not like I freakin sit at home, eat bon bons, and watch soap operas. I work my A$$ off. I get up at 6am every day with the boys and work until I go to bed AFTER DH and then I'm up at night with the boys. When DH gets home I am making or have made dinner, most of the time the boys are taken care of (occasionally he feeds and puts one of them to bed) I do everything for him and I just feel like he doesn't understand. He leaves on the weekends to do things and we always argue about it. Im cool with doing one or two things but I believe he needs to spend the majority of the day with us. So he went and did some stuff this morning and the we spend the day together running errands. I thought it was a great day. Well at Fing 430 he tried to take a nap. A MF nap! So of course I got irritated and told him if he's going to nap he needs to go in our room because I'm just going to get mad looking at him while I make the boys food and feed them (they eat solids at 5 and I was making them chicken). His excuse was he can nap and then I can. Like what world does he live in that I can nap? No matter how many times I explain it he doesn't get it. I'm feeling very much taken for granted. He says I can just do these things I need to do tomorrow. But no I can't I have another 100 things I need to do tomorrow. BNB is my only me time!
Ugh sorry rant over. Probably 100 typos. Idc


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: Green feel free to vent. That's one of the perks of bnb, being able to get out out feelings in a safe space. I don't have any advice (not that I think you were looking for any), just wanted to say I know what you mean. SO acts like I sit around eating Cheetos and watching reality tv because I'm on summer vacation. I just kept telling him I don't sit around all day, and I started intentionally leaving my daily to do list on the fridge so he could see the long list of things I do all day and what I got done. Eventually (like four weeks later) he started acknowledging that I do a lot. But tbh I think he just heard it a lot from his group of friends and nothing I do could convince him otherwise. Big hugs.


----------



## Jezika

I hear ya, Green. Similar kind of thing, but DH goes running three days a week - two of those are on Saturday and Sunday mornings while Tilly and I are still asleep, but he also runs Thursday evenings so he's basically it home till 9 or 9:30. I accept this, fine... But I do get a bit pissy when he wants to do other things on top of that, because it's already so hard to get things done as it is. Plus it's hard looking after a kid all day every day (let alone two or more), so it's nice to have a hand whenever possible. I don't think he appreciates how tricky it is. Of course, when he hangs with her, he's missed her all day and it's great to see her and rarely ever has to take care of her on his own AND get stuff done at the same time other than during the rare rimes I go out for a couple hours, but he doesn't get other stuff done then anyway, so he doesn't appreciate how challenging it is and why we need him to be around. It's also annoying how he doesn't see his running as a hobby that - to him it's like work so it doesn't count towards time spent away. So silly! His running a choice, clearly. Anyway, I'm not some control freak - I'm totally happy for him to go out with friends or do whatever, which he rarely wants to do anyway, but I want him to at least consider his family's needs and not be fine for hours on end and be back when he says he will be. He's often been gone longer than he says he will and that's annoyed me so much, esp when it's because he's unassertive about needing to leave (he feels bad for the people he's with, like he's being rude). But most of the people he hangs with don't have kids, so surely it makes sense that he has extra responsibilities. Before Tilly was born I honestly never gave him grief for any of this stuff at all. But obviously having kids is going to change your lifestyle, right? Anyway, sorry for the vent. Yours triggered mine!

Dobs if being a bit independent is what you need, go for it. Any more A life btw????

M+S - Isaac is a beaut! I swear they know from 1 day old exactly what cameras are so they can stop whatever cute thing they're doing anytime one is pointed at them.

Wooks - yay for potty training success!! I can imagine it feels like quite the victory. And I'm sorry about your doggy. Those symptoms sound worrying and I can relate to the dread of pets reaching old age. Hopefully Dobs is right and it's nothing too terrible. :hugs:

This crockpot stuff sounds amazing, esp the sesame garlic chicken (recipe? I could google, I know), but do I really need a crockpot? My mum has one, but how's it really different from using the stove? Foolish me.

The countertop people are supposed to be coming tomorrow at 10am to fit our... countertop. I don't have high hopes for them turning up, considering how spectacularly unreliable they have been so far. We'll see.


----------



## Jezika

OHHH another vent if you'll allow me, this time about the baby shower I went to. And yes I am bitter and petty. They had us get into teams and play a trivia game where one question was "if Aunt Maria had four boys, what are the chances of her having a fifth boy?" Clearly it's always 50%, which is what most of us said, but then this annoying know-it-all woman on our team started saying that she thinks it's actually higher when they've already had so many of the same sex in a row, and I was like, "Okay,well, even if that is true, it would clearly be some genetic thing that's probably pretty complicated to calculate/quantify and therefore I doubt that's the kind of answer they're looking for," but she just said, "No I'm pretty sure it's higher chances of having a boy so I'm just gonna put 75%." 

Guys, she reached into her ass and pulled that number out, I swear. It was fascinating. And she did it with such conviction that no one objected. What the hell made her think her seemingly completely random guess would be correct I have no idea. I turned to my friend on the team and told her I'd be super pissed if we lose by one point. Lo and behold the answer was 50% and we would've won because we drew and the other team won when we got disqualified in the sudden death round for looking at our phone (not even to cheat). AND she also didn't write down another correct answer that I and multiple others told her to write down because she thought it didn't entirely make sense given the clue, so she wrote down something that made even less sense. So mad. SO mad. But I'm unassertive so I never stood my ground and acted like it didn't matter (which of course it didn't, I'm just petty and bitter, like I said).

And yes I have PMS.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Jez I love you lol. That would piss me off as well, but I'm an ass hat so while I wouldn't have said anything my are you f*ing serious face would take care of that lol

Um A's newborn shoot is tomorrow and his entire body is peeling. I even gave him a bath and did my best to gentle wash away as much dead skin as possible before the water went cold and optioned him and he still looks a wreck :(. But it was his first tub bath. Ummmmm idk not much else to report warmer back on 3 hour schedule but he was up from 10-12 (guess he wanted to wanted game of thrones and Rick and morty) so hoping he pulls a 4-6 hour sleep. I only got one nap in today and straight up told SO he couldn't hold/play with A because I was not risking waking him up. He also has only pooped once today which isn't like him but it was a biiiigggg poop. Dunno if it's because he got all breast milk from 10-10 but meh. Only gonna worry if I don't see poo in the am


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and stopped taking Motrin and my stitches are itchy af and I want to scratch them T-T


----------



## shaescott

Omg Jez that's infuriating. I would've been like "ooookay you've lost answer writing privileges for overpowering the group and then being wrong. Hand over the paper and pen. Now." But when other people are a bitch to me, I can be quite the bitch to them, especially when they're arguing that they're right when they're so clearly wrong. I swear some people wouldn't recognize they were wrong if it hit them in the face. Like obviously an exaggerated example but "oh yeah you pee out of your elbow" "um so when you sit on the toilet you aim with your arm??" "no, I'm not stupid". 

Okay sorry I get heated when people are so blind to their wrong-ness. Ignorance makes me fume, but the worst is when people are educated and informed and are still wrong and truly believe they're right and won't give it up. Like you were given the info, how??? But ignorance also makes me mad. Less mad though because they've never been taught the facts, but mad that they insist they are correct with zero evidence, and they can't possibly fathom the fact that they could be wrong. Am I making sense? 

Okay I need to stop. I'm gonna get myself worked up and I'm stressed enough already. Rant over lol. 

Ladies whose DHs and SOs think they sit around and eat food on the couch while watching tv all day, when in reality you guys are working your booty off, I'm sorry. That really sucks. I can't say that I can relate right now but I've definitely seen it. SO didn't realize how much work his mom did until she had surgery and couldn't do any work for a while and he had to take over, cuz his dad works. He was overwhelmed. 

My dad is a stay at home dad and tbh about half of the time he just watches tv or plays video games. But that's cuz my sister and I aren't little anymore. His list of current tasks include: make sure we're up in time for work/school/appointment etc, feed cats, change litter boxes, feed dog, let dog outside to pee every few hours, take out the trash. Occasionally he'll bring pets to the vet, pick my sister up from school if she has after school activities, or buy milk if we're out. Oh and he does the taxes once a year, and sends the checks for the bills. 

When the kittens were born though, he spent a lot of time with them, he gets credit for that. And when his mom/my grandmother was living with us, he took care of her. That was his job. At that point I would say he was working hard, and full time, because she was very dependent on him. When my sister and I were little, he obviously worked hard too, helping us with homework and entertaining us and stuff, making us food, taking care of us. Although tbh when I was little I would ask to play a game with him and he'd say no cuz he was playing video games. That was frustrating. But no parent is perfect. I'd say that my dad was a full time dad when my sister and I were little, and he did a lot of work that was important. Now, he's more of a part-time worker. 20 hours a week instead of 40 kinda thing. 

My mom on the other hand works full time. She works 4 days a week, but she works overtime and doesn't get paid for it cuz she's salaried, plus she works at home on her days off and when she gets home from work, spending hours going through notes and diagnoses and treatment plans to approve or contest or edit etc on her computer. She also brings my sister to most appointments, does the grocery shopping, does the dishes, does the cleaning, does both my parents' laundry... she's kinda a superhero lol. 

I think for some odd reason people are always under appreciated for the amount of housework they do. It's like housework is invisible, childcare too, like people forget it takes time and effort, and if it's not done, things get chaotic. I also feel like when it's a woman doing the housework and childcare she gets less credit for it being hard work and full time, whereas if a man does the housework he's all "hey look at me I did this housework" and it's like um okay thats pretty standard, do you want a sticker for running the dishwasher? Idk maybe it's just me. Feel free to disagree. I'm sure every situation is different.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hckydjcjcjcicci

I just lost my long post. Ugh!!!!!!!!! 
I'll be back later it's like 4am. Ugh


----------



## kittykat7210

I agree that housework is the worst job, I'd much rather work than do housework :rofl: my mum works 50 hours a week and still does every scrap of housework. My dads never bothered with any of it, I've never seen him use a washing machine! My mum makes his lunch every morning before he goes to work! She is literally a house wife and a full time estate agent (her job) she's up at 6 every morning and doesn't stop until probably 8 or 9 at night and that's with 1 of her children moved out and independent and my sister being 24 so even though she lives at home she's an adult, I can't remember my mum sitting when we were small, ever! The only chores my dad ever does is mow the lawn (it's England so it's not a big chore, only probably 200sqm of grass, and even then I've seen my mum do it quite a few times when my dad Can't be bothered) and trim the tiny strip of hedge twice a year! It makes me angry


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I've felt what you ladies have felt about your husbands at times, definitely. I have to say that my DH has definitely stepped it up this pregnancy, and he has been doing a lot with the kids...I can barely drag myself outside to play with them, or take them to the park, and he's been doing a ton of that with them, which is awesome. Other times, he overschedules his social life, and goes to concerts in different states with a bunch of friends, all-day golf-outings, bonfires with buddies until well into the night...meanwhile, my frumpy-ass is bathing the kids, feeding them supper, cleaning up supper, brushing teeth, reading the stories, picking up the toys, etc. I can't complain TOO much, I guess. I think throughout time, mothers are the default parents. We do the planning, and most of the facilitating of our kids' activities...choosing the school, making and taking kids to appointments, establishing their daily routines and schedules. I make their food, go to the open houses, find and schedule the daycare, tend to all of their medical needs, watch their sugar intake, make sure their hair doesn't look like rat's nests, do the potty-training, plan the birthdays, etc., etc., etc. I am THE MOMMY. Weirdly enough in my family, I am also the bread-winner. And the insurance person. And the person to set up changing the will, taking care of the dental appointments, what have you. Mommies are the default parents in general. I don't feel this is a sexist statement - I just think this tends to be the natural order of things for a great deal of women and how their roles in their families evolve. Men often don't even comprehend the half of it, unless they are somehow forced to start dealing with all of the above themselves.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I would be PISSED if my DH stayed at home and I worked full time and I was still expected to do all the cleaning. Hell no! I'll take my fair share but it's got to be a team effort.

My DH does a lot of extracurricular stuff, badminton three nights a week, youth club, befriending on Tuesday afternoons, various other do-gooder stuff, who knows lol. But since both of us are home a lot of the time, and it's me that goes to work if anyone is going, I don't mind. Most importantly for me though, as proved this last week, he's as happy to let me go out as I am to let him, and actually volunteered to cancel some of his non-essentials so that I could go out instead if I wanted. Considering that what I'm doing is running around town in search of digital creatures on my phone with groups of other kidults who should probably know better, that he even supports this insane passtime is crazy to me! But it makes me happy, I'm out socialising even if sometimes the only communication is 'here for the raid? yup. what's the code? bulba bulba pikachu. thanks' then five minutes later, 'did you catch it? Nope. Me either' lol and I'm exercising too. All of which is good for my mental health and therefore means his life is easier, I contribute to the household and he gets laid :haha:

That know it all would infuriate me too Jez and I'm with Shae, I would have revoked her answer writing priviledges the first time she over-ruled the majority, especially with such a clearly wrong answer. But I'm a loudmouth in some situations and hate to lose. I don't mind ignorance so much, some people just aren't educated or whatever, but wilful ignorance is the worst! When they could learn, but choose not to. Or worse, when you spend ages explaining something to someone (this happens all the time at work, obvs) only for them to roll their eyes and go 'well, but my friend did/said this and..' and I'm like duuuuude, who's the one that does this for a living and has vastly more knowledge and experience of the matter than either you or your friend, infact both of you combined! *facepalm* It is somewhat satisfying though when they then come back a few weeks later asking for help because they went and got something done that you advised against, and it's messed up :D I take great pleasure in every single I told you so!

Must be the day for ranting today lol. My head hurts, I forgot the rest. I have so. much. laundry to sort and put away. Don't wanna :hissy:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, the napping in the living areas rips my knitting!! My DH does it all the time - he's trying to do it RIGHT NOW - I don't mind napping, I take every opportunity to do it myself, but I hate him doing it where everyone else is, because invariably the kids make noise or something is dropped or some other thing wakes him up and then he moans! Well, go in the bloody bedroom, where the sleeping is done, if you want to sleep.


----------



## gigglebox

I love the HP books so far (although I've stalled on book 5) and the movies. Hubs hates watching with me because I'm constantly telling him during the movie supplemental info from the book that i feel is important :haha:

Sorry for all else i missed. Busy weekend! J, was you mystery line ever resolved?

I'm getting fed up with weight loss. I'm trying so hard with limiting calories, drinking more water, and working out as much as i'm able, but i'm already stuck in the 174-175 range. The first 2 weeks are when weight is supposed ro fall off initially then slow down...not happening. Really frustrated and not sure what to do :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Triple post for the win! :D 

My DH is definitely the mommy in our household. And I'm good with that :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies, I hear you! Unfortunately being on baby duty doesn't mean it's all playtime and the housework does itself. And I think my husband realized that this weekend. I slacked in the vacuuming this week, so by the time it was Sunday, it was more then necessary. He knew I wanted to work in the commercial kitchen downstairs, so left L with him. Hubby's goal was to get some work from home done this weekend. I had to go upstairs a few times again to grab a few things and what's hubby doing while L is down for a nap? He's gaming!! Don't you dare complain to me that you didn't get enough work done! Back downstairs i went. Later I heard the vacuum going. And hubby told me: yeah, I had to hold L the whole time while vacuuming, he didn't like being on his own. About which he seemed really surprised!! Why so you think I get so little done?
Welcome to my Life! 

If someone wants to take a nap in the living room, I won't try my hardest for Logan to be quiet. Seriously,nthere is a better time and place for that. 

Jez, sorry the baby shower wasn't the best... Shacking my head... Some peoples children....

Can't remember more..


----------



## DobbyForever

Officially 24 hours no poop =\. Lots of farts no poop

So tired but he won't sleep and refuses to be put down


----------



## DobbyForever

He won't let me pee, pump, sleep... just laying in my arms either crying over something I can't figure out or playing with my hair


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sometimes they just have those moments. Fussy days like that often lead to a developmental leap. :hugs: 
As for pooping: I have heard some babies only poop once a week and that's considered normal!


----------



## DobbyForever

I hope you are right. I'm so exhausted. I finally got him calm in the k'tan but I can't sleep like this and SO has to go back to work (not that he knows how to deal with a fussy baby. Normally he'll pass out in the doing and I can transfer him but he's wide awake


----------



## wookie130

I've heard that too, PL. I guess there's a wide variation on how frequently breastfed babies poop. 

Do you suspect he's constipated or maybe a bit gassy, Dobs? That can make for a fussy guy. Or, he could just be fussy, because, well, newborns and all.

I have heartburn today that is lighting up my body. It. Sucks.


----------



## wookie130

Will he just latch for comfort, Dobby? Maybe go topless in the K'tan, have A be nakey for skin to skin contact, walk around doing pat-pat-shusshhh?

It's tough when they're funky for no obvious reason. You'll figure it out, but perhaps not before you're completely worn out. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: could be gas but this guy has been farting all morning/ he burps super hard after each feeding. Constipation maybe. When he was mostly formula he would poo fine sized 7+ times a day. But I have noticed since I started giving him more bm he poops much less frequently but a shit ton.

The shushing and walking only helps for a minute. He might just be clingy. He's asleep in my arms but he keeps checking to make sure I'm still holding him so showering is going to be interesting...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay I'm going to try and remember...

Dobs- as others said it sounds like a developmental leap which although exhausting is good! When the boys were that little they only slept in our arms in the rocking recliner. So we slept there too. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. If you think it's gas you could try gas drops. I personally think they're heaven in a bottle but I know some Moms don't use them because they are medicine. We used them from about 2 weeks until like 5 months like crazy with max because that kid was crazy gassy. 
Just remember whatever it is, it will pass. As for poops it's totally normal. My boys didn't poop for like 48 hours once and the doc said some kids only poop once a week!! 
If you think he needs to poop though the thermometer truck does help a lot. 

Jez- omg! That lady! How annoying. Does she not understand how babies are made?
The garlic chicken is soooo easy. Equal parts ketchup and soy sauce. Honey - a little more than the other two. Garlic- I use a lot. Chopped onion. And sometimes I use parsley and a few red pepper flakes if I have them. I make it with chicken thighs. And it can completely be made on the stove. I serve it over white rice and make like a teriyaki bowl thingy. 

Thanks everyone on the DH front. I was just so pissed last night because he was mad that I said I do everything around the house! Like I do! And it wasn't even an argument we were talking. Ugh men. I forget who was talking about roles (wook?) I totally agree that mommy is the primary parent and it just happens. I actually like our traditional roles in our family. Maybe I'm a bad woman but idc. lol 

Shae- I don't remember what you said but I agreed with it lol sorry Mom brain. 


So two Mom questions. 
1. How do you guys put your children down for naps? I usually rock the boys in their bouncy chairs but they're outgrowing them! So I'm kinda freaking out. I can't put them down awake or they'll just cry. Maybe I need to get that under control? Idk!

2. We took the boys to the mall and ran errands yesterday and the both slept good last night. So I want to take them out more during the week but idk what to do. We live in a small town so no mall or anything like that. I was thinking walks more but then I have to load them into the car to drive to a neighborhood as I live in the country. 

Ok now there's a 3rd. 
For walks (remember I have to drive. What stroller would you use. I have two. One that's a frame and the car seats go into. The other is a standard baby trend double stroller. The double is heavier and bulkier but maybe more comfortable? But the car seat one maybe easier for them to sleep in?

Omg this kid is like giving me a hickey. He's sucking on my arm. He's so weird I love it.


----------



## shaescott

Lol Green you are NOT a bad woman for preferring traditional gender roles. The whole point of the women's movements of the 1900s was to give women the OPTION to not use traditional gender roles, that doesn't mean that they are forced to forego them. It also made wearing pants a norm for us :haha: but anyway the point is, whatever you prefer regarding your personal role in your family is totally valid. I couldn't care less if you never ever wore pants, that's your choice. Choice is the most important right in my opinion, the right to choose what you want. You have the right to choose to be the traditional mommy. Besides, leaving your babies to go to work would be terribly hard, so no need for that turmoil plus daycare costs :rofl:

Gigs, J finally got AF, though her amount of bleeding suggests some kind of loss.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg my boobs are engorged and I'm stuck at this photo shoot for another 45m :cry:

Upside to his three hour cry fest is he is passed the f* out and letting her do whatever with poses lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green, I have to drive everywhere too. If you have a garden you could even have short play sessions there. Through our local mommy Facebook group I have found a few baby friendly activities. We have play groups that meet twice a week (once during the summer months) as well as our local library does family story time once a week. Not only doea it tire L out, I get adult conversation beside the ones with my husband.
Sorry, no idea about the stroller question. 
As for sleep: once L gets tired I just put him down. He'll give me clear signs that it's nap time, I'll put him down in his dark room, lean the door shut and walk away. He's usually out within a few minutes. A few weeks ago he did go through a period where he would not go to sleep, so we powered through it by sleeping on me, but kept trying until he was past that stage.

Dobs: of the boobs get too uncomfortable, you could always hand express some until it's comfortable again.


----------



## DobbyForever

I could but I'm lazy :rofl: I just like to complain to complain haha ;)


----------



## Jezika

Lol Dobs that's EXACTLY how most photographers get the cutest newborn poses. And can you pop to the washroom and hand express some milk to relieve it a bit (ETA I saw that you're "too lazy" so c'est la vie)? And does this mean BFing is going a lot better now? As for poops, indeed I have a baby friend who poops reliably once a week. Tilly is on a once every two days schedule now. I do find they decrease the number of poops the older they get. Also, massage belly and bicycle legs for possible gas/constipation?

Green - I can't help on your stroller and what to do during the day questions because I find the double stroller situation is its own special topic and I live in a city with no car so that's the total opposite to you. But on the nap front, I can tell you what we do, though it's by no means ideal. Tilly either naps lying next to me in bed while nursing (usually if I want her to have a long, well rested nap), while out in the stroller, or while someone is rocking her to sleep (which can take a bit of time and she must stay in that person's arms for the duration of that nap... putting her down will guarantee waking her, if not immediately then very soon after).

Re: gender roles people should do whatever makes them happy. I'd be happy if things are split pretty evenly. I do think people are influenced by their upbringing, though. E.g., my mum works full time whereas her partner doesn't, yet she still does all the grocery shopping and cooking etc. She complains about this, but then she doesn't ever ask him to cook or make any effort to change things (and he CAN cook), so she can't really complain. And that's probably because while she sees how unfair it is, it still just comes naturally to her because only the women in her family ever cooked (but they also didn't work full time so...). DH pulls his weight and would cook, but I do it because I want a proper meal and he just burns everything or puts random stuff together. If I have a boy I will make sure he has homemaking skills. Anyway, I also like DH to have time with Tilly when he's home from work, so I don't mind cooking. We've both spent the daytime working in one way or another anyway. 

PL total ditto on DH realizing how hard it actually is to get stuff done with a child.

And re: baby shower, it was too late to strip her of writing privileges since her blatant errors were not revealed till the end.


----------



## Jezika

Also Dobs did you download the Wonder Weeks app? Was super accurate for me esp the first month or so.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs sorry you've hit a wall. I wish I had some advice =\

Wookie hope the heartburn is gone now

Green you are not a bad woman. I posted a pic on fb once (cuz I'm an instigator lol) of myself barefoot and pregnant pouring SO a beer and making dinner and captioned it as such lol I have a lot of extreme feminist friends. The type that makes people not take feminists seriously because they get mad about things like Dunkirk having an all male cast when, as SO puts it, it is literally a movie about a time in history where white men were killing other white men while more white men tried to rescue them. But I second Shae, the whole point is getting to choose versus being socially pressured/forced.

Green no help there sorry. The three year old I babysat we would get into comfy clothes/turn off the lights, she'd get a cup of warm milk, and I'd read until she fell asleep then sneak out. For our twins, I rocked them while singing the grease soundtrack :rofl: I LOVE my travel system though. I just put baby on the stroller car seat then wheel to the car, baby goes into base, stroller folds up with one hand, when I get to my destination it just snaps right in. I just leave the car seat in the stroller when not driving. So convenient. I can get in and out of my house/car in a minute. I love that it has a basket on the bottle where I can stash a diaper bag

Jez ooo will look into that app

Bfing is going nowhere. I just pump every 1.5h and then feed him that. If it's less than what he wants I give him some formula. My nips are starting to crack. I was using bm on them but now I use bm and cream

Re poop thanks for the reassurance ladies!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and the shoot went perfectly! He was so exhausted from being an ass all morning he slept through the entire shoot then literally started throwing a tantrum when she finished. She did like 6 poses: nude on a boat, little dapper dude in a chair, teddy bear sitting up, swaddled in a basket, samurai on faux fur, and the classic froggy pose. She said normally people have to pay for a full session to get that many because babies get hungry or cry or won't let her pose them so hehe :). I have to pick my top 8 for her to edit but I can't find my charger!!! And if SO finds out that she did a nude photo he's gonna lose his poo


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah those feminists make me not want to call myself a feminist, it's like they want superiority now. Now I say like I'm a second wave feminist or a dictionary feminist (aka equality, not superiority). But I won't get more into that cuz politics bad. 

Why is nude baby bad? He's a baby.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Nude babies are the best!


----------



## DobbyForever

Stranger taking a nude of his kid and having rights to use it promotionally bugs him. I don't really agree with allowing my pictures to be used in promos either but she was the cheapest and I didn't feel like arguing with her. If it ends up on fb I'll just have it taken down. I'd prefer him in a diaper but I was too exhausted to fight with her. Lots of creeps out there


----------



## kittykat7210

I can't wait to see some cute photos Dobs!! Glad he behaved so well (despite the crying beforehand!)


----------



## DobbyForever

It'll be a minute before I get them. She has to send them to me, I pick 8, she exits them


----------



## shaescott

Ohhh okay I understand that Dobs, I wouldn't want nude baby photos on Facebook on a local page that could mean people could identify who the baby was. Well, I'd be okay with it if it didn't show genitalia. Was it just bare bottom? That I'd probably be fine with being on the internet probably lol. I feel like it would be weird to take a pic of a baby that showed genitals, but butts are fine lol.


----------



## shaescott

I just bought $660 of textbooks for college and I'm really salty that I had to pay like $300 for a one semester Spanish textbook. Like are you kidding me?!


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't miss college lol

Yeah no genitalia but idk we're both very much into limiting his online presence.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, next semester check half.com, it's an eBay site with textbooks for bargain prices. I certainly don't miss spending $300 on my anatomy book!

Can't wait to see the pictures dobs!

Jez: Logan poops about once every other day too.its either one massive poop, or 2-3 throughout the day... My preferred method, the massive one usually turns into a blow out... It was so much more predictable when he popped with every feed as a newborn. Haha


----------



## shaescott

PL I used slugbooks to find cheaper books but the ones that required an access code I had to buy new cuz used books can't guarantee a working access code. If they offer a standalone access code on the college store site I can buy that and get the book itself cheap. The other books I bought on Amazon used. I got my anatomy book for like $50 lol. But I had to get the access code so I had to pay $140 for the access code. If I bought the book with it I would've paid $350 total, instead of $190. The Spanish book didn't offer a standalone access code (sobs) so I had to get the whole thing new. Teacher's first name is Mildred. No wonder she made us buy such expensive books. (I'm just being mean, don't mind me, she might be a very nice lady, I just think it's cruel to name your kid Mildred, but if you like the name don't hate me lol)

Dobs understandable on the reduced online presence. I might make a private group when I have a baby just for family and close friends on Facebook to share photos and ask them not to share the photos outside of the group. That way I can share them with them without sharing them with every random high school classmate I'm friends with on Facebook.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo. I had a handful of professors who were kind enough to offer only online resources instead of us paying hundreds on books. But yeah the textbook prices are insane, especially since I never read them :rofl:

Here's a teaser. I was laughing so much at this pose she let me snap a pic on my phone
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0965.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 32


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg how is he so cute?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness Dobs!!! He's so cute I can't handle it!! :cloud9:

Am I missing something, why do you need an access code for a book??? And why would teachers make you buy them?? We had recommended reading but that's it!


----------



## Jezika

Definitely a little cutie, my goodness.

I know I mentioned this before, but I still find it intriguing that over the past year and a half we've had a handful of girls born, followed by a handful of boys. Like I think the only imperfect overlap was PL and me. If she had Logan after I had Tilly, it would've been like girl girl girl girl girl (starting with Campn, CB et al.) and then boy boy boy boy boy boy (from Fern and Green onwards). Okay I just remembered Flueks had a girl among all the boys. Nvm. As you were.


----------



## Jezika

$300 is ridiculous for a textbook. I thought $150 Canadian was bad enough. I used to love courses where I could just find a free electronic version of it or if the prof just sent one around. A couple courses I didn't even bother getting the textbook as everything was on the slides. In undergrad it was easy to get used textbooks for cheapish, but no longer so in postgrad. I guess we tend to keep textbooks by that stage.

The access codes, at least in my experience, are for supplementary learning materials like videos and quizzes and stuff.


----------



## shaescott

Yeah the access codes are for online material and some professors require it cuz they use the online site to assign work etc. The codes are required for some of my classes. :(

Dobs he's soooo cute! Though the way his foot is positioned makes me think his leg is in a very awkward position lol like howww but still sooo cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

=| he just vomited again and then diarrhead for a solid 30s straight =\. No fever. I have him on my chest and he's settled down but ugh Idk what is going on. The only difference is I moved him to exclusively breast milk during the day instead of 2 parts milk and 1 part formula


----------



## M&S+Bump

BM makes for very liquid poo. It's totally normal. And if he's happy with no temperature then I wouldn't worry too much, babies puke all the time. He's adorable!

Textbooks - geez, I think my most expensive one was about £80 brand new. Then again, our online stuff was all produced by the lecturers (online was a new invention anyway lol, I started uni in 2002) I tried to read one I found a year or so ago, and my brain was fried. I'm not even sure I could name the symbols in the equations, the only ones I remembered was alpha and beta! 

Future had a girl as well just before Gigs and I had boys.


----------



## Jezika

Damn it, I'm the worst. Of course she had a girl. And now I remember my ponderings were shut down the same way last time too. Ha.

Agree with m+s re: poop. I always wondered if it was diarrhea, but apparently normal (I wondered how on earth diarrhea is different, then, and it turns out that it has the consistency of straight-up water, whereas the other stuff is a tiny bit thicker). Re: vomiting, they can spit up a lot (and you might want to look into why if it's constantly happening), but as long as it's not repeatedly projectile vomiting, it apparently shouldn't be cause for concern. Sounds good if no fever but no harm checking for peace of mind.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty. It wasn't quite water. It reminds me (tmi) of my poo on stool softener: toothpaste consistency. The vomiting I'm sure was overfeeding. Both times he kept rooting so he was on boob or bottle for like 2-3 hours straight. But yeah no fever or signs of dehydration so they said just keep an eye on it/ feed him less/ offer him a finger because he's not hungry just whines. She said that's likely why he was so fussy all day today/ he is adjusting to more milk less formula. Really makes me hope tomorrow's lc meeting goes well as she kept repeating a baby on a breast won't overfeeding (which idk if I believe it but I also haven't looked into it)

It just kills me.

Also in five minutes I was thrown up on, peed on (I moved and his diaper opened at just the right moment, and shit on. To which SO said welcome to motherhood, laughed, and went back to gaming r_r


----------



## pacificlove

Today's blow out even got poop onto my shirt and pants, don't ask me how. I was so careful... Highlight of my day.... Not! Then I found more smeared to the front of the change table and the front of the kitchen sink where he got a rinse. FML 

I loved the Prof who copied the stuff he wanted us to read and had it bound into its own book. So much cheaper than a new book.
Half.com has books for $1-3!! Seriously, if it wasn't for a border, I'd be ordering books regularly! Haha

Dobs, OMG he's so adorably tiny!!! 

Today Logan stood totally unsupported on his own for a few seconds... He's not even 9 months!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Woop woop! Go Logan! I guessed 10 months for walking and I still think that :D Joe was the same. Desperate to get on his feet.

Dobs, toothpaste is much thicker than Isaac's poop usually is. Definitely just normal bm poop then, it changes really quickly depending on what they're eating. Varies in colour from bright yellow to quite an alarming dark green colour too. Motherhood, it's all the glamorous! He could have at least paused the game and took A so you could go get cleaned up &#128530;


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo PL sorry about the poo everywhere but yay for brief standing! How exciting!!

Shae every pose was like wtf lady that's super uncomfortable. Momma bear almost came out a few times but I managed to let her do her job. He was passed out and once he's out then he is out lol

I feel better. He took his 12:30 meal with no drama (other than SO pouting because I scolded him for playing with A during night hours). Like I'd love him to be on summer vk hours too and not be up from 6-9 playing with him after you've kept me up til 2-3 but I don't pout about it r_r


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry about being a human napkin. Motherhood is glamorous... 

Ms: I usually try and let Logan spot his daddy through the window when he comes home. Big smile once he sees him. Then I lift him off the couch and he'll walk between my hands to the door to say hi. so far he's always clung on and walked. Last night, he barely used me, and he just about ran! Even hubby noticed that Logan's wasn't hanging on with as much weight as usual. Pretty sure he'll walk before 1.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, baby poop. Brad and I adopted the saying when Hannah was a newborn to "never trust a fart." Because those farts were actually sharts, and the poop would come out of her so forcefully, we had a couple of up-the-back poops, and almost-to-the-nape-of-the-neck-poops. 

Dobs, maybe at your LC appointment, they can do a weighted feed, which is when they weigh him naked (with a clean diaper on), have you breastfeed him, then weigh him again with a fresh diaper after the feeding, and then they can determine the right amount of supplement for him, and you can also have a good idea of how much he's extracting from the breast. You CAN'T overfeed a breastfed baby. But you CAN overfeed formula, which will cause fussiness, some pukies, and poopy stuff.

He's precious, by the way...I love how bendy they are when they're sleepy. If it were uncomfortable, I'd think he'd wake up, so it must not have been too hard on him! I love his hairline...so friggin' cute. <3

I really have no idea what this baby could be. Hannah is DYING for a baby sister, and Oscar just doesn't even want to discuss it whatsoever. H wanted to watch her birth video the other day, and Oscar came over to the computer, and the nurses were drying off baby Hannah on the video, and Oscar pointed to her, and said, "I don't like dat. I do not like dat baby." :rofl: Oh, boy. He's in for a RUDE awakening. :rofl: 

Anyway, sometimes I get a strong boy feeling, and other times I'm leaning towards a girl. So, I basically have no clue. I was wrong with both of my other kids, so my instincts obviously suck in this regard, so yeah.

I cannot BELIEVE people have to pay $300 for A TEXTBOOK these days. If I'm going to pay that kind of money for something assembled with ink, glue, binding, cardboard, and paper, the damned thing better bestow such wisdom on me upon reading it, that I'll get a job at NASA or something.

OH!!!! So, I'm almost done watching the American Netflix version of House of Cards with Kevin Spacey, and I adore it!!!!! I may love it more than Breaking Bad, which is almost painful for me to say that. Ugh. Spacey is a genius, seriously.

PL- Sounds like Logan is going to be independently mobile very soon! Look out world! :) I remember going through a phase after both of my kids were crawling and walking, were I actually missed when I could just plop them anywhere, and know they weren't going anywhere. It's really almost like the end of an era once they start walking.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, we had the same saying! Never trust a fart, we usually had a little piece of cloth between him and the change pad in case of sharts.
I already miss the time where I could "park" him somewhere and run to the bathroom to find him in his parked position on return. Since he's been full on crawling I can't even trust him on the couch, bed, etc let alone leave the patio/deck door open because he will crawl outside. He loves the outdoors.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Selfish whine alert...

My period came today :hissy: wtf?! I'm breastfeeding full time!! 

This is super unfair...


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Ms I'm so sorry :(. I'm not looking forward to the return if af. These pads are killing me.

So I'm like ten minutes in line to check in so if my lc tries to rush me hell hath no fury. A was literally crying from 6am until twenty minutes ago.


----------



## shaescott

Aw M&S I'm sorry, that really sucks :( :hugs:

Dobs sorry he's been crying. Glad SO wants to play with him, but bad that he does it at night time.


----------



## DobbyForever

So finally have him on the boob. With a shield but better than not at all I suppose. He got an ounce in just ten minutes out of his favorite boob. He is still giving me grief about the left one. But he's 5lbs 8.9oz :) up 8 oz since Thursday and well passed birth weight


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoo! That's great that he's gaining weight so well, Dobs! Glad to hear he's latching with a shield, also. It does suck that he's been so fussy, though. Hopefully that will improve in time.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm hoping if we can get him eating from the breast that maybe the fussiness will stop since he won't be overfeeding


----------



## shaescott

You ladies know that feeling when you're mad at SO and you know you really shouldn't be mad but you are anyway and so you're mad at yourself for being mad and so you end up mad x2 ?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes lol

Omg so 6am-10am and 6pm to now A has been crying. The nurse today said it is normal for kids approaching two weeks to start a fussy period that lasts for 3-5 months. I'm going to lose it if he cries 8 hours a day inconsolably... :cry: I'm already at my wits end just from today. SO went upstairs to his study because he can't take it either. I'm exhausted. I can't eat or sleep because he screams bloody murder if I'm not holding him. SO tried but A gives zero poops he just wants me. I feel like my nipples are going to fall off


----------



## Jezika

Ah Dobs, I feel ya. These are a tough few weeks. But it WILL get better and I REALLY don't think he will be constantly inconsolable for months on end. Luckily Tilly didn't cry much other than at witching hour in the evenings, but that's because we did in fact hold her constantly and she was always attached to my boobs. When she did fuss constantly, I'd get so frustrated and lose it. I'm lucky she didn't have colic, otherwise I probably would've turned into a terrible mother. You'll get through it, I promise. And don't hold back on asking for help in the meantime. I know some people do this whole motherhood thing completely on their own (and honestly, I have no idea how), but if you're lucky enough to have people to help you, make the most of it!

Oh, and the Wonder Weeks app made me have a lot more patience.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and you've just reminded me how I never got anything done in the early days for the same reason. I'd have like 30 seconds to prepare lunch if I was lucky. 

If you haven't tried this already, I'd suggest putting him in the carrier if you need to do things like make food or whatever else, and for things like showering I used to bring her bassinet into the bathroom so she could see me and sometimes just had to suck it up that she'd be crying for those few minutes. But again, it did get better, and it's hard to believe that I now take for granted that I can do things without her crying, with now my worry being how safe she is when I have my back turned :p


----------



## shaescott

Dobs 3-5 MONTHS?!?! I really don't think he's gonna be fussy for months... did she mean days, or weeks? God I hope days... 

I'm probably a terrible person for suggesting this but if he's inconsolable and he's not hungry, his diaper is changed, and he's not overheated or cold etc, just fussy, I would put him in the baby carrier and just walk around with him screaming on your chest, and put in some earbuds and blast music while he screams to drown it out a bit, and try to get some stuff done :rofl: I feel like if nothing you do is making him stop crying, it's not ignoring him while he's upset cuz paying attention to him isn't helping either, ya know? I truly believe that sometimes they just have to cry until they're tired of crying. It's different if you don't at least try to console them though.


----------



## shaescott

Ladies, I need Netflix/Hulu show recommendations lol. Not necessarily made by them, just available on them. All my favorite shows have either ended, are in between seasons, or the new season just isn't on Netflix yet. Except New Girl but I'll get through that pretty fast I bet. I have 2 seasons to watch for that. 

For inspiration, here's a list of shows I've watched and loved/watch and love:
Grey's Anatomy
Bones
PLL
iZombie
Night Shift
Handmaids Tale
Sherlock
OITNB
Santa Clarita Diet
House

Shows I didn't really like or weren't my style:
The Office (I KNOW IM SORRY the style is just too awkward for me)
Parks and Rec (see the office for reasoning)
American Horror Story (i liked seasons 2 and 3 but the others just pissed me off)
The Mindy Project (also awkward)

I don't really wanna watch 13 Reasons Why cuz it'll just depress me. 

HELP ME PLEASEEEE lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I enjoy Dexter but it's not everyone's cup of tea shae


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I guess I should be thankful that it's not a 2am thing but meh T-T. He likes bring fright on my chest no carrier or bouncing now so sadly the carrier does little to help other than make me feel more confident I won't drop him out of exhaustion lol. But Jez you make a good point I don't think I hold him enough. That was something on a PURPLE site that it helps if you hold your baby while they are calm, which I only hold him if he's awake or we're diapering and feeding. Otherwise, he's down do I can nap or run around the house. So I'm going to try and hold him more.

Shae no help because I literally watched 2 of your liked shows (house and pll) and I liked parks. But overall I think we have different Netflix styles. Actually, I don't even watch tv shows on Netflix unless SO makes a thing of it. I use it to watch bad horror movies lol


----------



## wookie130

Dexter is good, Shae. But I found the last season to be utterly stupid, rushed, and overly-convenient, which in turn kind of ruined the show for me.

I love Nurse Jackie. I think you'd like that one...it's great!

I just finished season 5 of House of Cards, and I can say that it's honestly the best show I've ever seen. It does NOT get any better than this show!!!

OH!!!!!!!!!!!! And if you've never seen Breaking Bad, you MUST!!! The first season is okay, and then it basically picks up, and sucks you in to the point where it takes you literally on an emotional rollercoaster. It is excellent. The acting is astounding.

I enjoyed Wentworth (which is Australian, and a woman's prison drama...think OITNB, except DARK, better written, and just overall a higher quality show).

I was very "meh" on Stranger Things...it didn't do a lot for me, and it was way over-hyped, but a lot of people loved it, so you may want to give it a chance.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Shae- How can I forget "Parenthood"? That's so great! I think you'd love it, if you've never seen it.


----------



## Flueky88

M&S sorry about AF, that's pretty cruel since you're EBF.


Dobby glad it went well with LC today. I hope for the best on your BF journey. Also, V is pretty fussy during the evenings. She has to be held constantly during them it seems.

Shae yes I get mad at people for no reason and mad at myself for that when I'm PMSing. It's an awful feeling. I don't think our show interests are alike. My favorite which I don't think is on Netflix is big bang theory. But maybe its on hulu. We do watch the ranch and archer on Netflix. I enjoyed the office, but I understand it's not everyone's cup of tea. 

So 2 nights in a row, V isn't waking for feeding. Honestly, I'm thrilled and hoping it's a pattern. We feed 10 or 11 then she wakes up at 6. She had 2 month check up and shots on Monday. She did really well. Only cried for a minute or two. I gave her one dose of Tylenol that evening. Real trooper she is. Anyways, hope everyone is well.


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm only on season 4 of Dexter so I can't comment on the last season!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Taking notes of these tv shows as if I'm ever gonna get a chance to watch them :rofl:

On crying, only my experience but each baby has been held progressively more and pampered (shushed, rocked, nap in swing, fed instantly etc) from Joe where naps were strictly in cot or pram and I'd sit him down as much as possible, to Isaac who basically is being carried around or has people in his face constantly unless he's sleeping in the swing for a nap, and each baby has been more content and a better sleeper, exactly the opposite of what old ladies say happens if you 'spoil' a baby. I vote snuggle that baby as much as humanly possible. All the other crap can wait. Eat takeout from paper plates and microwave meals from containers, and bananas. Buy more clothes instead of laundry. Rope in help wherever and whenever you can. Other people may be self reliant because they have to be, but if you don't have to be, it makes life a lot easier (this is really difficult for me too - my SIL has told me not to do laundry, she will come and take it and bring it back washed and folded - and yup, you guessed it, I'm still drowning in laundry because it kills me to leave it for her to do) :hugs:

Empty house so I'm away for a nap. Bbl.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- Dexter is great (and I think the actor who played Dexter is HOT!!!!)...I won't spoil anything for you. But, toward the end of the series, I felt that the writing and plot really went downhill.

Oh!!!!! Shae!!!! One more...Sons of Anarchy. If you haven't seen it, it's pretty good. It really sucks you in, and I really enjoyed every minute of it.

I love Netflix. It's my guilty pleasure. It's what I do during naptimes, early mornings, nights I can't sleep, and after the kids go to bed. When I'm not binge-watching shows, I like hunting down weird and often dark documentaries. The weirder that darker, the better. Some of the more fascinating or disturbing ones I've seen are "Titicut Follies", "Dear Zachary: A Letter to His Son From His Father" [oh, this one bothered the hell out of me], "A Child of Rage", among some others. Deeply disturbing, and not for the faint of heart.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha Sons of Anarchy. We almost ALMOST legit named our son Jackson/Jax because of that show, but I had a student I couldn't stand named Jackson so nope. Apparently a few Hell's Angels members cameod and consulted on the show. I'm definitely Gemma haha. And pretty soon I get to be an irl old lady :). Once SO gets patched in, there's already talk from the President's wife that they're so impressed with SO/us as a couple I might get patched in as family, too. Hehehe

A was less fussy this morning and we're over 24 hours with no formula! Dunno if those two are related but I was so energetic from not dealing with fiur hours of crying that I did a load of laundry (which intentions of it sitting in a basket), did dishes, decluttered the bedroom and living room, took out the trash, cleaned the refrigerator, and showered. I was hoping my mom would get here because I need to run to the hospital to do paperwork, and I don't want to take A and I need groceries but she is sleeping in because she hasn't answered my text. Or she went back to work. More likely the work one lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Selfish post. 

Today was so long and one of the hardest days I've had in awhile. I'm so mentally and physically exhausted and I love DH dearly but he just doesn't get my exhausting. I know he's been stressing too and needs alone time but I just want my time! I want him to take the boys and the dogs and go away for the day. Or better yet I'll just get a hotel for the day, watch tv, eat room service, take a bath, and binge watch tv. Man that sounds like heaven. On top of it I looked at our finances and I can't believe the amount of debt were in. It's really not that much but to me it seems like so much. And like more than half of it is medical bills, mostly fertility and baby stuff. So we have a lot going out every month to pay off these stupid bills. If we didn't have them we could afford a bigger house or a bigger car for me. I'm just annoyed. Luckily a few will be paid off by the end of the year but it'll be tight until then. I need to make money, but like kids. Ugh. 
Sorry this is just my brain all day today and I'm so lucky the boys weren't absolutely horrible today, just a little bad lol. My Maxie is just soooo clingy! He now grabs me to pick him up. Like dude you're 7 months you're not supposed to hang on me yet. I should probably break out my baby carrier again. 



Shae- I know we talked about 13 reasons why on here before and not sure if you had watched it then or not but based on the shows you liked I think you may like it. Of course because of the topic you may not based on your personal history with the subject. 
I don't remember if this subject was a debate but if it was not trying to bring it up again!

Dobs- I haven't tried this but someone I know would take baths with their baby during the "witching hour" and it calmed both baby and momma down. I thought I might try with I had one or if I had heard about it before the boys were older. In case you get to your wits end again!

Hey look st that not totally selfish, just mostly selfish.


----------



## Jezika

I have loads of show suggestions but need to think about it. But off the top of my head, these are shows DH and I have enjoyed, though no idea whether they're available to you:

Line of Duty
Luther 
Transparent 
Parenthood (yes Wooks!)
Community (it was a grower but I was obsessed by series 3)
Happy Valley
The Night Of
Big Little Lies
Fresh Meat (might be fun for you coz it's about going off to university, though I doubt you'd be like these Brits)
Black Mirror 
Room 101
Narcos 
Gypsy (not seen it but it someone recently recommended it)

Gaaah there are loads more but now I can't remember. Definitely don't have time to watch shows anymore :(


Wook - omg if you're into dark documentaries, have you seen Act of Killing or The Look of Silence? The former in particular I thought was amazing - it is the best documentary I have probably ever seen. So fascinatingly dark but just incredibly powerful. https://www.telegraph.co.uk/film/the-look-of-silence/review/

Dobs, glad things are a little better. Another piece of completely unsolicited advice would be to try things again after a few days or weeks if they didn't work before, because these babies seem to do 180s on what they like and don't like all the time. I should probably take my own advice and not have given up trying to put her down for naps months ago :$

Oh yeah last series of Dexter was laughable and I didn't think Stranger Things was as amazing as everyone said either.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I didn't like stranger things either. I tried. But no.

Mrs G I feel ya. I did balance transfers on all our cards and it took three new cards to get enough credit to transfer. And some of the old cards already have balances on again &#128561; I'm in arrears to both shop landlords... and the inland revenue... bills suck.

I'm getting tattooed today and I'm so excited but I have to shave my legs &#128584;


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, lol about having to shave the legs. Is it bad to admit that while we lived in Alberta I rarely shaved my legs during the winter. No one is going to look under my "sexy" long underwear at -30C, right? Just another layer of insulation...
Cant remember if you mentioned what you'll be getting for a tattoo?

Shae; sorry no help on the shows. My guilty pleasure are shows on TLC such as counting on and I am Jazz. Shows I can shut my mind up over.

Green, we are in a similar boat. No real advice ... Seems to be a common thing for me this early morning.. (430 am here and I can't sleep!)

As for me: remember me mentioning my new business. Well, today I am headed to one of the bigger markets as a vendor and I am a bit nervous how that is going to go. I'll be handing off L to my parents for the duration and they'll return him at the end. Hubby texted his mom to let her know we'll be in her area (the market is 5 minutes away from where she lives) so I am curious to see if she'll be by to see us. Or if "work exhaustion' is going to be her excuse. She hasn't made any effort to see her only grandchild since May! (And yeah, she's the one who's been bugging us for grandkids since we became a thing 7 1/2 years ago!)


----------



## M&S+Bump

I rarely shave my legs in the summer, never mind in the winter :rofl: the only reason I'm doing it is because it's my leg being tattooed, and if I'm doing one I might as well do the other lol,

I will put a picture on when I'm done :) 

Good luck at market!


----------



## mrs.green2015

MS- have fun with the tattoo adventures today!

Pl- good luck! I know those kinds of things do pretty well here because well... California everyone wants all natural and organic so hopefully it does well there too. I don't shave my legs either and it doesn't even get that cold here lol


----------



## shaescott

lol I haven't shaved my legs in at least 6 months, probably more like 10-11 months... I just don't see a point, especially since I have such light hair. 

I got drunk for the first time last night and it just made me feel really incompetent and frustrated that I was incompetent and that I couldn't stop myself from saying stupid shit. Also tequila smells so bad I can't even drink it. One guy puked the moment it hit the back of his throat. We all took a shot of $40 vodka and it tasted like cough syrup that burns your throat. Mikes lemonade was great, though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies.

Green a bath sounds lovely but my tear is still healing and the tub isn't up to it hygiene standards. I'm that person who showers before taking a bath lol.

As for exhaustion, I hear you. I'm so tired. He won't let me nap. He's good at night, but ugh. Money, I was supposed to be out of debt by now and guess who isn't. And I just realized I may not get a check in September. And I don't have money to afford the mortgage, daycare, car even with SO contributing and I don't want to have that convo with him.

MS lol I only shave my legs if I'm trying to get laid or wearing shirts outside. Can't wait to see the tat 

Pl gl! Yeah my MIL wanted grandkids so bad but couldn't move her trip to be here. So shrugs not my problem

Shae awww yeah being that drunk is no fun. You gotta find your magic number to get just the right buzz. lol I remember my mike's college phase. But I was hardcore took my shots no chaser


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae the oj series with Cuba is interesting and supposedly super accurate if you haven't seen it. Prison break is the other we watch. Burn notice but that gets repetitive fast.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Tequila is f-ing rank. Even mixed with stuff, just no. I like my alcohol to taste like alcohol but not to that extent. Same with straight vodka - it can be as expensive as it likes, it tastes like paint stripper. 

I like being drunk. I am such a control freak that it's very odd that I enjoy it so much. Hangovers kill me though.


----------



## DobbyForever

I misread paint stripper as stripper paint and was like why are you licking body paint off of strippers :rofl:

I think drunk is good but like shitfaced to the point of going down a dark hole of anger or depression is no fun. And Idk I think most people have a dark hike they disappear into if they don't pass out first lol mine is sccccaaarrry

I'm definitely over shots but white tequila or absolut were my go tos. My. I'm excited about this Cuban rum my mom brought back. Supposed to be made specifically for mojito :) waiting to bust that out when my vag is healed hehe

Back to bicycles poor kid still hasn't shit in 2.5 days his pediatrician wants him to come in before Tuesday


----------



## Jezika

I hate being really drunk, but mainly because of my vomiting phobia. Thankfully I've only vomited from alcohol twice, but once was because I also ate hash cakes and the other time was when I thought I was smart to avoid weed while drinking but stayed in the same unventilated room as others who were smoking, so essentially hot boxed myself. So stupid. That time I woke up in my boyfriend's bed with a puddle of vom beside the bed and now idea how it got there. I felt like absolute death the whole day, so bf cleaned it off the [carpeted] floor for me. Since then I've almost always drank alcohol in moderation. As I've said before, I defo prefer vaping since I feel fine the next day. No chance of that happening for a long time though... I never really was a drinker anyway, despite the above stories, but since I started liking beer around 8 years ago, I could easily drink some every day, especially with all the delicious craft beers that are available here.

Green - I'm sorry about your financial worries. I'm sure a lot of us can relate :( I'm still not sure whether we should've bought a house when our mortgage + maintenance fees + property taxes are costing us waaaay more per month than when we were renting, and I'm still not sure how we will afford childcare. Re: having some time for yourself, is there no way too can actually take a day at the weekend for yourself? Like DH or someone takes the twins for a day? I recently read about this thing where women just go off on an indulgent weekend of relaxation on their own a few months PP while fam looks after the child. I guess that's doable for anyone whose baby takes a bottle (grrr, Tilly, grrrr).

Kit - any news on the labour front? Can we all guess baby weight and date for fun?


----------



## JLM73

just popping in to say Im not dead lol But AF still lingerin after 8 days grrrr
Hope you all are well- heading back to lurk due to hella busy week...and supposedly a date tomoro yay!


----------



## JLM73

Oh and I have been up over 24 hrs so binge watched 3 seasons of 
*Revenge*- awesomely scandalous!

Also The Killing Fields is great for detective/forensic junkies

Helix is good for sci fi zombie fans :thumbup:
I've watched so so many series :blush:


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez you are welcome to guess a date and weight but I swear to god she's not coming out :rofl: she keeps pretending like she's going to come out with regular strong contractions for a few hours then just doesn't! It's possibly the most frustrating thing ever :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've had that every time Kit and the longer it went on, the easier and less painful birth was - it's doing something! :D at this rate you'll sneeze and she'll fall out!

Date, J? Like a date date with a romantic interest? :D

Jez, mortgage might be more than renting but at least you're paying something off and will own it at the end or get money back when you sell (as long as it's not in the next couple years because mortgages are front loaded so all you pay at the start is the interest really) Money sucks :(

I love watching disturbing documentaries and reading books but they wreak havoc with my head so I can't do it. I stay upset and disturbed for weeks and have nightmares.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My new leg :D It is not finished, the full thing is to be coloured still. The script reads 'in the darkest night, we are the flame'
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9989.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks m+s, I'm upset because I woke up at exactly 37 weeks with stretch marks, I thought I had got away with it! But nope! But yeh I'm getting impatient now! I can't have sex anymore because hubby poked the baby and now refuses to go in there so no sexual induction for me :( I've had a really hot chilli con carne this evening and am spending time on my birthing ball so hopefully she will make an appearance soon but I feel like it's never going to end now! 

By the way your tattoo is fantastic!! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo looks epic MS! Agree with kit can't wait to see it finished

Sorry kit but I also agree the more prep work your body does now the easier labor and delivery will be. I'm going to guess 39+3 weighing 7lbs 3oz. I like he number 3 :rofl:

Jez agreed mortgage sucks but the way my stepdad says to look at it is building equity. Some people deposit into a savings account, our savings account is our house. And in most places the value of your house only increases. My place has theoretically already gone up 100k.

So pediatrician thinks the fussiness is from hunger because he takes too long to feed. So she wants 15m on each breast then supplement with pumped milk or formula. She also said she wants a poop out of him by morning otherwise we're going in tomorrow to coax one out of him. She said the fact he doesn't cry/fuss at night is a good sign that nothing major is wrong. And he's grown half and inch and now weighs 5lbs 9.8oz.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wooh, go A! That's awesome gain :D

I'm confused as to why you'd need to supplement just because he's a slow feeder - if he's attached, that's gonna be better at bringing the milk in than pumping, and supplementing with formula is just going to tell your body milk isn't needed. Goes against what I know about bf :shrug: New babies fuss and cry - it's totally normal. Cluster feeding, feeding all night etc, it's all to build supply. Mine is tanking as per usual now that I'm spending longer periods away and he's not feeding through the night as much. I am planning to have him permanently attached the next couple days. Hopefully he poops for you so you don't need to go in!

Stretch marks so late in the game blows! I had the same - although I don't know how long they had actually been there, they were on the underside of my bump, but I didn't notice them til 39 weeks with Joe :hissy: now the skin is so ruined that I don't care any more :haha: Self service sexy time works too - the sperm helps but the contraction of the womb and the oxytocin from orgasm defo don't hurt either. 

It feels never ending - but it will end, and two months from now you won't remember this feeling at all. Trust me :hugs: It's a total cliche but enjoy lounging, trips to the shop with no prep needed, dinner out, cinema, everything you like, because it'll be months before you get a chance again. 

I'm so excited to get my totaa finished :D it was easier than I expected but I nearly puked on the way home once all my adrenalin crashed.

Our house is around the same value as when we bought it - but considering we bought at the top of the housing bubble, it's not bad. Some of our neighbours are still in negative equity almost 10 years on. And we have no intention of moving so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Jezika

M+S - wow it looks epic indeed! It must've taken a while, no? I just have two tiny ones so can't even imagine having a "proper" tattoo. I agree it's quite exciting though.

Kit - love, I can totally relate to the it's-never-gonna happen feeling. With EVERYONE who was also due in December having their babies early around me and with also me measuring ahead for so long, I was convinced she would come early. And then it got to 37 weeks and I thought for SURE she was going to come any minute, since I felt irregular contractions on and off. Nada. Imagine how 41+3 felt. I said yes to scheduling the induction before the midwife even had a chance to finish her sentence. Hang in there. You are having a baby SO soon, even if you do go overdue. And I know it's probably so uncomfortable now, but like M+S said, make the most of doing stuff without having to also think about a tiny creature who's totally dependent on you. Mind you, by the end I didn't care about any of this because I was soooo uncomfortable - peeing five times a night, unable to dress myself (which sucks when you have to put massive boots on everyday coz it was winter) and unable to waddle any distance without incredible pain in my feet and back and tummy. So yeah...

Anyway, my guess is 38+4 and 8lbs 2oz.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It was only actually just over two hours, which on the scale of my tattoos is nothing. Boy is fast! I was perfectly content to continue and would have sat longer but finishing time is 6pm so I guess I can't expect someone to work late especially considering I'm not paying :D back in a couple of weeks to get it finished off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo that's awesome you didn't pay. Woot! And that's awesome for two hours! Not that I have any concept of tattoo times lol

Re supplementing she said babies can get fatigued (which I did notice) and the exhaustion isn't good for him/the sucking becomes less productive. So to avoid him exhausting himself but also getting his tummy full that 15m per breast should get him 2oz and then I pump. At the next feeding, I'd offer that pumped milk in a bottle (15-30ml for now) or formula if I was unable to pump enough/at all after he finishes on the breast. She wants me feeding him every three hours and pumping at least 6x a day. I'm leaking A LOT though so she's not worried about my supply


----------



## Flueky88

J I'm sorry that AF is keeping an extended stay I hope your day goes great though.

M&S that's gorgeous. Was it very painful?

Kitty :hugs:

Sorry I know it's short and sweet but I need help. I think I know why he has not been able to exclusively breastfeed. I know if she kept making a clicking sound when sucking and research and looked about tongue and lip tie. So I looked and I think she has a lip tie what do you guys think? What do I do?
 



Attached Files:







QLwAlI4P-674616928.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh lost my post. I would ask the pediatrician to look at it. It does not always impede feeding but it can. In A's case, his BEST latch score was 6 and they like to see 7, preferably 8 minimum. And he was having a hard time eating and we were doing SNS and syringe feeding and going crazy, so the pediatrician suggested snipping it. So he got his dick snipped then his tongue snipped. According to SO the tongue was worse. But he was literally on the bottle minutes later like nothing happened and it's totally healed according to his doctor.

So I need to post a shit pic but I can't do it as a spoiler on my phone.... so.... anybody object? Alternatively i could say it reminds me exactly of organic smooth peanut butter


----------



## Michellebelle

M&S, tattoo looks great!

Flueky, I second asking the pediatrician. Usually they (or someone) can do a quick surgery to fix. My niece had a tongue tie, and while she was still able to breastfeed okay, she apparently took a lot longer to get milk out than my niece who did not have one. So it can definitely affect things.

I had a ultrasound today, and the baby is measuring right at the 50% range. So pretty average. Apparently they are estimating she is 4 pounds 10 oz currently. Head down and moving A TON the ultrasound tech had issues getting some measurements. Baby girl was not happy that her little home was being invaded upon. I'm so eager to meet her, but also hoping she stays in for another 5-6 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww congrats on the great scan! Can't believe you'll be on baby watch soon!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby and Michelle. Thanks, I guess I'll call in the morning. I just don't want her to have speech problems or tapped front teeth. The later may be superficial, but I don't want her teased cause of her teeth especially if this is easily corrected. 

Michelle awesome about baby measuring right on. Also, my baby girl tried hiding from the tech. Turned her head away and would seat at the "buzzer".

Dobby, poop pic won't bother me.


----------



## shaescott

Forgot to hit post earlier and luckily copied the post so I wouldn't lost it. Will comment on more recent stuff soon. 

Jez ouch on the vomiting. I've never smoked anything or taken edibles etc. I have very little interest in it, and it's a deal breaker for SO anyway. 

I didn't puke or pass out. I just got very chatty and said things that I knew I shouldn't say but said them anyway. Like, I was mentally mostly there but my mouth was not under my control, the alcohol took over my speech. After about an hour of that, I came down from it/started sobering up. 

SO's best friend was going on about his ex and how he wants to die for like 2 hours while totally blasted drunk. When sober he's over her and has moved on. While drunk... well, let's just say he said he would take her back in a heartbeat and that he'd live in a cardboard box for that girl. Poor guy. While listening to him ramble I was relatively sober, so it was just kinda depressing, I felt bad for him. He did say some funny stuff though. Anyway, once we got him to shut up we all went to sleep on the couches. 

I wasn't in a depressed state while drunk, I was just frustrated that nobody was taking me seriously and that I couldn't control my speech as well as I would have preferred. Like even when I said something that made complete logical sense they would think it was just drunk rambling and it made me mad. I remember every minute of it, so I wasn't that drunk. 

Also SO's friend kept asking how well I could see cuz apparently when he gets drunk he gets super nearsighted so he gets very close to you while talking to you and it made me uncomfortable lol. My vision never deteriorated at all. I was just a bit unsteady and told SO's friends some embarrassing things that turn him on :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I posted it in baby club :)

Yeah our pediatrician really only recommends it in cases where it's affecting latching, but he was like look it's a simple procedure so end of day nbd. But I was tired while he and SO discussed it


----------



## wookie130

Flueky- Have your pediatrician or lactation consultant look at that, and then they'll refer you to someone who specializes in tongue/lip tie revision procedures to have it done.

Jez- I've actually heard of the "Art of Killing" doc, and I've tried hunting a free streaming version online, and I've been unable to locate it. I've heard it's amazing. I saw another one that's fairly new about a cult and it's bizarre leader that was really compelling, and it's called "Holy Hell." That one is a must-see too. If you have not seen "Dear Zachary" - that one messed with me. It takes some pretty unintentional and rather traumatizing turns during the filming, and it starts as one type of documentary, and events lead it into something even more disturbing and horrible. Ugh!!!!

Dobby- I think you're both doing well with the nursing, and the supplementing doesn't seem to be effecting your milk supply at all...if you're leaking, that's awesome! 

M&S- Beautiful tat! Very nice, indeed!


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha lol Shae sounds to me like you were the perfect amount of drunk. Sorry about the speech thing but that's how the cookie crumbles so I wouldn't worry about it :).


----------



## shaescott

M&S nice tattoo! And even nicer that it was free!

Dobs glad that A is growing normally! Also glad that they had suggestions for feeding to deal with the fussiness. 

Flueks hm yeah I agree with the other ladies, call the pediatrician. Looks like it could be enough to affect her breastfeeding.

Kit aw sorry about the stretch marks. That's so frustrating. I have them on my ass and boobs just from puberty. SO says that stretch marks on the ass are sexy cuz it means you had a growth spurt that made your ass grow a lot and it means you have a bigger booty. I don't understand men lol. My booty isn't that big but it's decent I guess lol. Anyway, i can imagine that stretch marks on the belly are frustrating. I'd be annoyed too. Hopefully they'll fade nicely. Also I will guess 39+2, 7 lbs 13 oz (that's what I was lol). I hope you don't go overdue, but I also hope you get to 39 weeks just to give baby a little extra baking time. 

Michelle aw yay for average sized baby! Excited for you!

J sorry about long AF. Congrats on the date! I sure couldn't get back into things that fast, so good on you :)

If I missed you I'm sorry, I did read it all, I swear.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thanks. Also yes, drinking can lower your inhibitions and make you say things you shouldn't. Does friend might really be depressed. My brother would get really sad when he drank too much. I just blamed it on the alcohol, I wish I hadn't. Alcohol usually just makes me sleepy anymore. I drink more for pleasure than altering mind.

Wookie, thanks. Also happy late V day!! 

Thanks everyone I was worrying I'd be silly to call. It just looks like one and a fairly severe one at that but sometimes I think I can jump to worst conclusions. 

Oh and I think it definitely interferes with her latch. Anyways, have a good day everybody :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Hubby is tongue tied, but no one sorted it for him as a baby so he's left with it as an adult. Apparently it (as well as lip ties) make for a fussier baby so I think it's worth getting sorted if you can!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek my doctors always say when in doubt never hesitate to call or email be Shae they are here to answer questions :). And you never know when something is serious like this could improve her latch and feeding. Idk I'm tired so not explaining myself well basically ask away <3


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty yeah I know she's very gassy which is from excess air due to poor seal. Now I'm like why did I not look. Oh well.

Dobby I know what you are saying. I wish I'd noticed it before her appt Monday but it is what it is.

I've left a voicemail at pediatricians office. Now to wait and see. Thanks for all the support ladies. I wish I would have noticed sooner and maybe BF would have really taken off before. Can't change the past just have to go forward now. :hugs: to all of you


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yeah we're all a bit concerned about him. He's been through a LOT of shit the past year. His stepdad died from a brain tumor, he had a seizure and couldn't drive for 6 months, his girlfriend basically gave him the silent treatment to leave him, and started dating some new guy at her college and shit, she was clearly a bitch... they'd been together for like 2 years, it was awful. She didn't even give him the basic respect of breaking up with him normally, and when he wanted to meet up and talk she stood him up. And now he's been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes too... oh and his bio dad left for Texas without even telling them and they found out from the evil stepmom and everything is just shitty for this poor guy. We're worried, to say the least.


----------



## kittykat7210

Trying to work out if my phone has broken or if no one has actually posted in 13 hours during the normally most posted time of the day (I apologise if the post made no sense, it's really early where I am and I had little sleep)


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I thought my phone was broken too!


----------



## kittykat7210

At least I'm not the only one!! It's weird that no one has said anything, but obviously a lot have had their babies and I'm guessing it's hard to post when all of your time is dedicated to the baby :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty very true haha. Unless the west coast, Texas, Florida, and Canada all got nuked (or their internet and signals taken away) and we somehow didn't hear about it, I'm gonna assume they were busy with their babies and are hopefully getting some much needed sleep right now. 

Going to upstate New York for a family reunion in the morning. My mom said she'll take me out for teppanyaki if my room is clean by morning (I feel like a kid when she does that lol but I'll take food as an incentive) and my closet is all done, clothes hung up all nice and neat, but I have to finish the floor, clean the mess beside my bed, and sort through SOOOOO many books. Aka keep or donate. I want to sleep, cuz we have the road trip in the morning, but I really want teppanyaki, so I might just stay up and clean... but I want sleeeeepppp ugh. The struggle. Imagine how exhausted and unproductive I'll be with a baby :rofl: good thing I'm waiting until I'm older and more tired :haha: but really, hopefully I'll be better at that stuff when I'm a few years older, like being responsible and doing chores in a timely fashion. *bursts out laughing cuz I know that's never gonna happen and SO is gonna be doing the dishes for the rest of his life*


----------



## DobbyForever

Vent

Sigh. So we determined the fussiness was hunger. All signs pointed to hungry baby. Simple solution, I had tons of milk so feed then pump. Well now A's not sucking/feeding. I'm not pumping enough to feed him. So we're back on supplementing with formula. But idk wtf happened because he won't suck because my milk isn't coming out like it used to. It's like the farm well just dried up. Just when I thought we were getting somewhere. And poor kid has been pooping all day. Just took me 40m to get him down and he's out of his swaddle but I'm scared of waking him to fix it. My mom and brother came to help/let me nap (SO and I were up late fighting) but I got held up st Kaiser for hours so no nap.

And I noticed the lack of posting as well I hit refresh many times thinking there's no way nobody posted


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha shae you sound like me XD my mum used to try that but if my room isn't spotless who cares it's my house now, life is too short to spend it cleaning/tidying! Hubby does our dishes as well, I do the laundry! The rest is divided up depending on what we are working. But we don't particularly care if the place isn't spotless as long as it's vaguely tidy it's all good :rofl: 

Dobs I'm sorry you're struggling with supply again :( I don't know what to suggest really


----------



## M&S+Bump

If you pump after feeding or between feeds, you're emptying the breast, which means it has to produce more milk. If you try and feed the baby before the breast has filled back up again, the milk is slower to release and will come out slower than if the breast was full. If the baby is used to a bottle or feeding from a full boob, they don't like to work for the milk and might pull away or get frustrated. If you then pump instead, you take out less milk than the baby does, leading your body to think it needs to make less.

Newborn babies fuss. They will also go through growth spurts and periods of increased breastfeeding specifically designed to bring your milk supply up a level - I always noticed a few days of increased night feeds would result in engorgement and then the feeding would settle back to the normal pattern. 

There's also more to wanting to nurse than just hunger - I found whenever I pick up the baby, they start rooting because they smell milk and associate me with feeding, regardless of whether they're hungry or not, Isaac did it straight after being bottle-fed many times and then would end up puking everything back up because he had too much. He wasn't hungry, he just wanted the snuggles and the comfort of nursing.

Anyway. Sorry, stream of consciousness there about what arrived in my head when I read your post. If he's latching and feeding, and putting weight on, then all is well, even if he wants to feed every half an hour sometimes or every time you pick him up. It doesn't mean he isn't getting enough. It settles down as he grows and your milk production and his appetite match up and everyone becomes more efficient and feeding and producing.

I stressed like a mad woman with feeding Joe, pumping, worrying, trying to increase supply, store milk, I wanted to know how much he was eating, etc etc - with hindsight, I wish I had just chilled out and fed the kid. He was fine, my milk was fine, he wasn't away from me often and I didn't need to pump at all, never mind in the middle of the night and after every feed and all the other madness I got up to. I weaned him at nine months because I couldn't take the stress any more. It's easier now that I don't gaf :haha: if he's hungry, he eats. If he's not, I feed him anyway but he'll turn away. If he's away and I miss feeds, I express and he gets the expressed milk the next time he's away if there is any, if not, he gets formula.

I spent all of yesterday sitting in a traffic jam trying to drive one-handed (stick shift car lol) so Isaac could have my other hand to play with. A 'quick trip' to Newcastle to pick up a bike we bought on a whim (money worries? What money worries! It's too beautiful not to lol) turned into a full day slog and 8-hour round trip &#128564; But we survived.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, wow what a horrible time for him. I hope that things will look up for him and he gets help however he needs. I hope you enjoy the trip. Also, hope you were able to clean. I was really slobby as a kid, teenager. When I moved out I was much better. I'm certainly not a perfectionist but things were not bad. At the moment I don't much care how things are except a clean bathroom and kitchen. You will most likely want to keep your own place clean though. I will say some chores still remain dreaded. I hate dusting so I have DH do that. He hates cleaning bathrooms so I do that. I find splitting housework much more pleasant. 

Kitty I know it's weird when the thread is slow like that. Thankfully my mom didn't have to have things spotless. I was pretty messy and slept with penis and scissors in my bed.....not as a kid but as a teenager. Oh admins I just shoved things under bed to "clean" my room. I was awful.

Dobby I'm sorry about supply issue. I'm right there with you. Im exhausted from pumping 8 times a day so I've been "BF"ing as best I can to see if she stimulates and pump rarely. DH acts annoyed if I tell him I need to pump. I was just so tired. I hope I don't dry up before she gets checked out.

Well we have appt Monday around lunch. It sounded as if my pediatrician doesn't fix lip ties and he'd have to refer. I hope it won't take long. I beat myself up for not noticing but honestly, why didn't the hospital pediatrician look at this or catch it. Once diagnosed, I'm going to complain to the hospital. My BFing journey could have been so much different. I know I should have looked for help earlier but I just never thought it would be something like this causing the problem. Sorry for my rant. In good news my mom is coming to help. I'm going to take a nice baby free nap while she is here. Sooo looking forward to that. 

Gigs I hope you are well, haven't heard from you lately

M&S sometimes you got to have some fun, buying something. Hope you guys enjoy the bike. I'm impressed you drove a manual. I can't. I panic I'm going to mess something up if I don't had gears right. Plus DH had me try on my FIL truck. A very nice truck too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I'm just frustrated and feel like I can't catch a break. And he wanted to be rocked from 4am to 6am. I'm just not going to pump after meals and give formula. Even though now he seeks to not digest it well =\. Ugh ffs

The reasons we think he's still hungry
- stopped pooping for 3 days then began pooping regularly again with supplementing
- extended suckling (I've seen him on breast and bottle look like he's suck but get nothing)
- volume of pumped milk after eating (typically 1oz per boob and I was getting 2)
- fussiness not solved by anything else but has significantly decreased since supplementing
- rooting
- slowed weight gain (her records showed no gain but I think the nurse wrote one in wrong but even then it was 1oz for 2 days she typically he's a 2-3oz per 2 days guy)

I forget what else. Gonna try to catch a 30m nap


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Fluek that autocorrect. Think you were going for peanut hehe


----------



## Flueky88

:rofl: pencils not penis.... :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Oh my god I can't get over the typo. Tilly's napping beside me in bed and I had to stifle the laughter and failed. Doesn't everyone sleep with penis and scissors in their bed?


----------



## Jezika

Okay, finally got over the typo, but still went back and laughed a few more times.

Flueks I agree, I'd be mad the lip tie wasn't caught. From what I've heard it's their job to figure it out, not yours, esp when there were known latch problems. I would never think to look if no one mentioned it. My friend's baby has a lip tie so they had problems latching but she didn't want it cut so just went to formula. To each their own. I hope you get it sorted and can improve BFing (if that's what you want). Honestly, kudos to you for pumping so regularly. I can only imagine how much that takes. Even once in a while feels like such an effort for me what with having to put baby down, can't really do anything else at the same time, all the cleaning and prep etc.

Dobs - ditto on the pumping. I agree with M+S re: ways to improve supply etc., though I feel I've been extremely lucky re: breastfeeding so I can't pretend to know about whether A is getting enough or what the fussiness means. I do know that the rate of weight gain does change though as growth spurts come and go, so a slight decrease in rate might be normal? I guess if the general trajectory is good, your mind can be eased a bit? 

It's funny, pretty much none of my friends here know how to drive a stick shift. In the UK I don't know anyone who CAN'T drive a stick shift. A lot of stick shifters will tell you they prefer it to automatics, but I'm not sure why anyone would want to have to deal with gears when they don't have to. Hill starts in particular were always annoying with having to balance the clutch and gas just perfectly so you wouldn't stall, roll backwards or jump forwards.

Shae - that's so sad about your friend. I hope things get better for him and he gets as much support as possible from his friends and other fam. And I was really untidy too. Still am, actually. It's one of the things DH and I often argue about. Less so is since Tilly arrived, since he doesn't sweat the small stuff anymore, but I have actually improved somewhat. Having a nice place that's all ours has made a difference. 

Forgive me, I forgot everything else and baby is awake from nap now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Who doesn't like a penis in bed :rofl: Not sure my mother would have been happy either!

I don't know anything about lip ties other than it can interfere with latching which we obviously know already :) one of our friends has such a bad tongue tie that she literally can't stick her tongue out further than just clearing her teeth. I'd imagine it's a fairly easy fix! The lip and tongue webbing is so soft and heals so quickly. 

Re: weight gain, remember how little an oz really is. It's the difference of baby having eaten more recently than last time or having a full bladder. Every two days sounds really excessive for weighing - once every two weeks is the norm here unless there's concerns that the baby is losing weight, and even then it's not as often as every other day. I hope he settles soon :hugs:

I learned in a manual car and passed my test with one, and have only had two automatics ever and I don't enjoy them. I can drive Big Ugly which is automatic but it feels really odd. I prefer having control over my gears and the clutch and gears are just engrained as part of what I do to drive. When they're missing I feel like I'm driving a bumper car at a fairground or something :haha:


----------



## wookie130

LOL @ the penis typo!!! I love cuddling up to a penis in bed. :rofl:

Shae- Sorry to hear your friend is having such a rough time. :(

I don't know. I kind of have to have a clean house, or it really starts to effect me mentally. I get very depressed and anxious if things start looking too gross around here, and I chalk that up to my former marriage, when everything was very chaotic, out of my control, and my DH was selling all of my possessions for drug money, etc. I am much more serene and calm when things are clean, dusted, picked up, etc.

Dobby- First of all, you're doing a super job - you're following A's cues, and adjusting things according to diaper output, weight gain, his behavior, etc. That is EXACTLY what you should be doing. And, you're right, he's probably hungry. Newborns fuss to have needs met, and if nutrition and calories are his needs at the moment, and it takes a bottle to deliver that to him, YOU'RE DOING GREAT! The whole supply and demand thing with breastfeeding is sometimes oversimplified...like for me, a woman with hypoplastic breasts, the rules of supply and demand really don't matter, and no matter how well my baby latches and sucks, and no matter how often, my breasts do not have enough milk-making tissue to produce 100% of my baby's calories. So, I WILL have to supplement. This is often the case for women with slow refill rate due to insulin resistance, PCOS, thyroid issues, etc. If A is latching often, but has suck issues, or is not extracting milk well (and honestly, some babies don't have it all figured out when it comes to breastfeeding), that will effect your supply, leave him hungry and cranky. I'd say the biggest indicator that he was hungry, is that his behavior has changed now that you've began adding some supplement back into the equation...that cannot be ignored, and it was a good call. That doesn't mean you can't get him back on the breast, if that's your goal. But as for right now, he needed some help, you delivered, and it's all good. :hugs: 

We've had a busy two days...we have to travel to two different cities the past two days with the kids, one day was a hospital appointment for me (to have my voice disorder diagnosed, and to discuss possible treatments, etc.) and the Iowa Children's Museum, and the next day was our annual zoo trip. A lot of driving, eating out, etc. We're all exhausted. It was intense!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can't really remember anything sorry. 

Flu- I know my hospital A nurse checked for a tie. I don't really know much about them just that a mutual friends son has one and they wished they had gotten it fixed I think he's 4 or 5 now. 

Dobs- hugs. 

AFM- AF showed soooo there's that. I'm oddly upset about it. And I'm just having an off day. I wanna lay in bed and nap and eat junk food. Instead I lay on the floor playing with the boys.


----------



## pacificlove

Wooks, hope all is good with your voice.

Green, sorry about AF... Will you be trying again next cycle?

Baby brain.. can't remember much else...

Afm, I picked blackberries today. Delicious and worth the scrapes I got on my legs. Oh, and we are now under constant smoke cover from all the fires in our province. Bad air quality, etc. Now one of the major power substations that provide power to metro Vancouver and Vancouver island is under evacuation.
So there might be that


----------



## shaescott

I've never driven a manual, I definitely wouldn't know how. I'll stick to automatic, thanks. I prefer to keep both hands free to be on the wheel. 

Green, sorry about AF. Will you try again this cycle? Or ntnp? 

There was a 6 month old baby boy at the family reunion. He was precious. And he let me hold him for like 20 minutes without complaint. He kept starting to fall asleep on my chest then shooting his head back up like "no i must stay awake for the fun" :haha: but yeah, the happy smiling baby caused my ovaries to create a vision board inside my fallopian tubes :rofl: jk but like I'm pretty sure my ovaries are constantly fighting a losing battle with my IUD cuz I'm pretty sure they want their 9 month break from egg making. Sadly for the ovaries and happily for me, the IUD prevails. I just can't wait until I can let my poor ovaries live out their vision board :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Quick pop in again...
*M&S* awesome TAT!!!

and yeppp totally had a REAL date. Been chatting with him a few weeks now, and finally met just to hang out and share all our fave music....
:blush: and yeaa... TOTALLY spent the night AFTER proving astrologists were on to somethng with the Female Zodiac Sex sign being Scorpio, and the male one being Aries :shock: YOWZA!
3 rounds back to back! and a morning round before I left O M G 
And after was no walk of shame but more like a STRUT of Shame :rofl:
Will def be keeping him around a while, and STILL amazed how Man part size in NO way has to relate to height!
I don't care for men near my height - he's 5'8", I'm 5'6" but dude is buff for 49, Hispanic with green eyes <3 an accent and yeaa.... the nether size is by NO means lacking LOL :shock:


----------



## DobbyForever

Dark tower was meh. Idris is Idris. He's good at everything. Matthe Mccaunohey (sp?) is him lol. I still remember that weird a meat radio commercial he did back in the day and so yeeeeah lolol I thought 18% on metacritic was a bit harsh though


----------



## kittykat7210

I could never drive an automatic, I love driving and it would take all the fun out of it!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw mrs g, sorry about AF!

PL geez, are you ok? That sounds scary :(

J strut of pride more like :D

Dobs, that's kinda what I'm expecting from DT. Still gonna go see it though.

Kit, exactly how I feel. Pressing a pedal on an automatic just isn't the same as dropping a gear to boost the power when overtaking or slamming from 2nd to 5th when joining a motorway. Automatic is just so slow to respond. And I only ever have one hand on the wheel anyway even if there's no gearstick to rest it on!


----------



## JLM73

*M&S* Yess Proud I could still walk :rofl:

Temp dropped today :shrug: FF has me down for 3 poss O days starting tomoro??
So uh yea...gotta get some opks ....slackin B over here lol

*Kit* was out of the loop for AF but glad to see you hadn't had the lil one so early- sounds close tho, but tell yer other half to :sex:!!!!
Baby is still well padded with the amnio fluid etc.
He can always stay "shallow" LOL

And I LOVE driving Stick shift, and refuse to get a sporty car automatic lol
Taught myself how by reading a book on manual shifting and hell now a days YOUTUBE vid!!
I had to nearly burn a clutch tho arghh - 1st gear is the hard part without stalling, later it's just the feel and sound of motor strain and you subconsciously know when to shift.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks J, yeh she is still in there, had contractions for 4 hours last night 10 minutes apart lasting 30 seconds but they slowed right down this morning, less than one every 40 minutes! So not yet! Hoping it won't be too long though (although I will probably go overdue with all the premature labour scares :rofl:) how's everything going for you? If you don't mind me asking, glad to see you are still trying!


----------



## JLM73

*Kit* I think I'll be more NTNP for the first time lol.
Working with a donor doesn't really work well with being back in the dating world.
I'm past the pity party days, ex hubs is moping and drinking and miserable:haha: but had too much pride to come back and try to make things work so pffft 
NEXXXT! 
I've talked to him many times so I know now back teaching and the admin changed everything - in a bad way- he is hating his job AND has to work uber/lyft on time off cuz after he bailed on me he decided to start accruing debt and loans again after JUST filiing bankruptcy :saywhat:
Dude is in derious mid life mode and gonna be :shipw: again real soon.
Oh well :shrug: Can't save ppl from themselves...

I will track my cycles as I have for like 8 years+,bbt charting to ensure temps rise when they should ( progest is ok) and to verify I am still O ing.
Since I am 43, and the mad scientist, I deffo will keep charting for a long time to see if any pre meno sympts come up.

Not sure who asked about fert labwk, I have had as much done as I can - progest, estro, and a meno panel?? but everything came back normal sooo the only thing I haven't done is FSH but thats not covered by my insur, and have to save up the $150 for it since it's part of a panel at the cash lab


----------



## Jezika

Ok, y'all are right, it's nice to have the control of a stick shift and feeling more "at one" with the car, though I will say many automatics I've driven are super fast to pick up speed when you hit the gas. But maybe I'm just a wimp because I only really properly drove for one year when I had my own (stick shift) car at 17 and never needed a car since, so now I'll take whatever is easiest drive (i.e., bumper car aka automatic :haha:)

J oooh eeee sounds like a hot date! Is he on board with possible future ttc or I guess in these early days you're just enjoying the dating?

Kitty when's your next mw appt?

PL that sounds pretty scary. What can you do about the air quality? I feel bad for poor Logan's little lungs.


----------



## Jezika

Also, I hope Gigs is okay. She hasn't posted in a week.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* Thx
Hes undecided on more kids, just enjoying the dating for now, but if nothing else I'm sure I can talk him into being a donor, and know I can have Amaze Balls :sex: :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish update so he's only up half an oz so she wants me to mix the hi cal formula into my pumped breast milk to "fortify it with calories"

And then I got lectured because SO asked me to go to store to get coffee meanwhile A is pooping and hungry and there's a festival blocking the road >< and she was like um you can say no blah blah blah


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh now you mention it gigs hasn't posted for a while :( 

My next midwife appointment is Wednesday, I'll be 38+1! Hoping tomorrow nights full moon might kick start something (not hopeful though :rofl:)

Dobs I'm sorry SO lectured you, doesn't particularly sound fair in you but I don't know. Atleast you sort of have a plan for feeding, remember that fed is best honey :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

The pediatrician lectured me lol in a nice way but I'm like lady I'm too tired for this


----------



## shaescott

Aw nobody commented on my ovaries and their metaphoric vision board :rofl:

J glad to hear you're doing well and getting the D :haha:

Hm yeah I hope gigs is okay...

Dobs sorry he's not gaining enough :/ I'm sure you'll figure out what works for him.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> The pediatrician lectured me lol in a nice way but I'm like lady I'm too tired for this

Sorry I misunderstood!! They always lecture about one thing or another! You're doing great! Xx


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* :hugs:
now I gave ya some luv but :trouble: WOMAN!!??
Tough Mudder UP! lol
You DO need to say No to SO at times like that!
Baby before big baby lol
Especially if you 2 are raising Little man together! He will grow up to be the same as Dad :( Demanding and or thinking his needs always come first...
So get yer Krav face on mama! Just say no once in a while....and bribing works too hehe...ie No now, and give him a treat later:winkwink:


----------



## DobbyForever

lol o treats to be given. Bj with no sex after isn't appealing to him and I'm out of commission still. I went. The doctor let me use the room to feed him and then I popped over. In n out from doctor's to home in ten minutes. Just irritated as the tide from target to home knocked A out so he missed his supplement for that feed. Oh well

He'll go if I ask and he wouldn't have cared if I said no but I'm too much of a people pleasing pushover to say no lol unless I'm really not having it

He was like I slept so well did A even wake up last night? I'm yeah at 3, 6, and 8 lol he just doesn't cry does the quiet alert thing and my boob alarm goes off (aka engorged) so I wake up and feed then diaper in between boobs as he usually poops mid first boob but anyway point was I'm like yes he woke up snores McGee


----------



## DobbyForever

Safe I laughed at it lol and had I the energy to respond to people I would have commented 

But yeah she was like let me get this straight he's up and awake enough to tell you to get coffee but not awake enough to come to his son's appointment? Granted you have to keep in mind the hospital staff put a note about an "aggressive" comment he made in labor that was a joke and not aggressive at all so she was like wtf should I be concerned

I'm pretty excited about the formula thing I thought I had to replace my bm. It didn't occur to mix you could use bm in lieu of water. Lack of logic fails lol


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* sounds like a perfect feed plan! Glad you all figured something out, so he can still get your antibodies:dance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks J. I'm just exhausted. Having him on boob and mixing a bottle and pumping while trying to hold him since he's awake a lot now. And feeling like I'm doing everything I can and still failing him. Like I did everything right in pregnancy and I'm supposedly doing everything right and he's not gaining. SO is trying to feed him and normally I'd have him done by now and idk what he's doing but I'm hearing a lot of air sucking and the bottle is just as full as it was five minutes ago. Jk spoke to soon he figured it out


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* SWING or SLING mama lol
They are life savers !!!
Baby sling so he's snuggled against you and you are hands free, or swing.
We had the swing that the seat can be turned so baby swings like a cradle, sideways, or like a reg - back n forth. It had diff music and lullabies as well as little mobile above it, and some lights that made patterns- and you can turn any option on, off etc.

Its the ONLY thing that let Manfriend deal with his daughter's incessant crying allll day, and 5 min naps, lol. He said she loved it! He refused to give it back and had the same success with baby 2 :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

He hates his swing sadly :(

The sling works but I worry about him falling out so I hold him anyway lol. He's just so small. He barely fits in the preemie swaddle. My sling is designed for babies 7lbs and up :(. But it does give me less weight on my arms. It's just pumping. I have an expression bra now thank high heaven but if he wants to be held I have to hold him above the suction cups which is uncomfortable


----------



## Jezika

That does sound tough, Dobs. Maube give the swing another try from time to time. I remember DH wanting me to put Tilly in the swing when she was small and I was like no she always cries when I put her in there and I went to show him and suddenly she loved it. Same thing with sooo many things; loved it for a while then hated it, or vice versa. Or just when I thought I had something figured out, like how to get her to nap, it would suddenly stop working and I'd feel like I just sucked at life.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, nothing we can do about the air quality.... We don't have ac for the few days a year we actually need it, so always open our doors and windows at the end of the day to let in " fresh" cool air. There are somewhere around 160 active fires in the province, mine even close to us. Actually our little island is in total shut down. Meaning we are not to run any machines (lawn mower, weed trimmers, chainsaw, etc) logging is suspended, construction is stopped, etc. It's just so dry here.

Dobs, you are doing the best you can, some babies just start off slower then others. You are doing good! Look at some of the more stretchier wraps, I had no worries about L falling out, lots of YouTube tutorials available ;)

J, good luck with the new manfriend. Fx he is at least open to donate to the cause ;)

As for me: I signed up for 2 markets this week, crazy I know...
Ls sleeping pattern is changing again, he now takes two naps a day, each 2 hours long! And we are starting him off in his own bed at night, then hubby gets him when he store because I simply don't hear him. My sleep is so deep hubby usually has to shake me to say "L is hungry, get a boob ready!". To which I grunt, expose a boob and keep sleeping so hubby says.


----------



## gigglebox

I missed so muchhhhh

Dobs aorry anout the troubles with the fam but i was really excited to read little man is putting on weight! Good job momma

J so sorry that af showed :( what a tricky biotch. 

PL 2 MARKETS? Well i guess you can leave everything from the first market in the car so you only have to pack up and unload a couple times...at least that's what i would so, but i am usually selling crafts i can leave in the car. Are you selling food?

I know I'm late to the convo but breaking bad was the beat series i ever watched. I didn't see the latest house of cards but seen the other seasons. Breaking bad for the win.

Afm...

Have you guys heard of this rock painting craze? You paint a rock and hide it in and around your town/city for strangers to find. I have become obsessed...I've pained maybe 10 or so just since wednesday. I am neglecting a commission i need to finish in fabor of painting rocks.

DS1 starts kindergarten tomorrow :shock: i'm neevous but really hope he enjoys it and it will help him improve his speech.

So last month I told you all about my crazy intense ovulation pain. It happened again this month. I sincerely hope this isn't my new norm. It is insanely painful and during the peak of it, my body starts violently shivering. It's f'ing crazy and painful and frustrating.

I think that's it...DS2 is a chunk and ever closer to giggle. No real updates otherwise.


----------



## Jezika

Glad to see you're alive, Gigs! Any more Lev pics? I wanna see the chunk! And this rock craze sounds neat! It would totally be up my alley and I'm impressed you find the time with two kids. This is why I'm waiting several years till number two... can barely keep on top of one. Would love to see painted rock pics too if you have.

PL I hope none of the fires come near you. And holy comatose! If I slept that deeply Tilly would definitely find her way off the bed in the mornings, since she likes to roll around and explore once she's up. We have a guard rail now though, thank goodness.


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> He hates his swing sadly :(
> 
> The sling works but I worry about him falling out so I hold him anyway lol. He's just so small. He barely fits in the preemie swaddle. My sling is designed for babies 7lbs and up :(. But it does give me less weight on my arms. It's just pumping. I have an expression bra now thank high heaven but if he wants to be held I have to hold him above the suction cups which is uncomfortable

Dons, what kind of sling do you have? Look into a Solly baby wrap! A practically lived in it the first few months. It's super soft and comfortable and will accommodate smaller babes.


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> I missed so muchhhhh
> 
> Dobs aorry anout the troubles with the fam but i was really excited to read little man is putting on weight! Good job momma
> 
> J so sorry that af showed :( what a tricky biotch.
> 
> PL 2 MARKETS? Well i guess you can leave everything from the first market in the car so you only have to pack up and unload a couple times...at least that's what i would so, but i am usually selling crafts i can leave in the car. Are you selling food?
> 
> I know I'm late to the convo but breaking bad was the beat series i ever watched. I didn't see the latest house of cards but seen the other seasons. Breaking bad for the win.
> 
> Afm...
> 
> Have you guys heard of this rock painting craze? You paint a rock and hide it in and around your town/city for strangers to find. I have become obsessed...I've pained maybe 10 or so just since wednesday. I am neglecting a commission i need to finish in fabor of painting rocks.
> 
> DS1 starts kindergarten tomorrow :shock: i'm neevous but really hope he enjoys it and it will help him improve his speech.
> 
> So last month I told you all about my crazy intense ovulation pain. It happened again this month. I sincerely hope this isn't my new norm. It is insanely painful and during the peak of it, my body starts violently shivering. It's f'ing crazy and painful and frustrating.
> 
> I think that's it...DS2 is a chunk and ever closer to giggle. No real updates otherwise.

Congrats gigs! I missed you having the babe!!!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* OMG! yessss! was heading into my bank the other day and just outside the door a small gray smooth rock with Gary the snail from SPonge Bob on it LOL
It was soo cute! I wanted to take it and give it to my son who would LOVE it, but replaced it for others to see.
Haven't heard about the craze tho!


----------



## gigglebox

J I'm surprised, i had read it was a big thing in Florida. 

Jez neglect all other responsibilities and you, too, will have time to paint! Seriously my house is a disaster. I wish I was exaggerating.

I'll try to post a couple pics but if you want to see them all, go to twitter and look for "@scruffyRockArt". 

And of course a pic of little (big) man :D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1953.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2001.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1992.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1970.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shaescott

Aw cute rocks AND cute baby <3 sorry about O pains though :/

Breeaa we need update pics for A!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness brea how is she 12 months!!!


----------



## wookie130

Breaa!!! OMG! A year???

Gigs- Love the rocks, and Lev is absolutely precious! Breaking Bad IS THE BEST!!!! Whoohoo!!! I loved House of Cards too, and I'm all caught up with it...eagerly waiting for them to announce a 6th season, but so far, crickets...

PL- Sounds like you're super busy!

J- Glad you're getting some fun rumpy! Get 'em! :sex: Dating for fun is probably refreshing after the stress of what you and your ex just went through. You're right...he's made his own bed, and now he has to lie in it.

Dobs- I'd go grab him that coffee. And when you get home, plunk it on the counter in front of him, remove the lid, whip out your tit, and give it a good squirt of breastmilk. "Oh, sorry, honey! They forgot the creamer. That ought to do it!" :rofl: I'm kind of a dick like that, though. :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Omg I would totally squirt milk into his coffee pleeeease do that :rofl: unless of course you can't squirt it out on the spot, which is understandable, many moms can't, I think.

ETA: SO doesn't drink coffee but I'm pretty sure he's not scared of drinking breastmilk, I think he'd be curious tbh :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Breea - yes I want to see photos of A too! Can't believe she's a year already!

Gigs - I love the pic of your handsome fella, and the rocks. ESP loved the fox one. DH saw it too and was like cute fox! We love dem foxes.

Wooks - good idea on the breastmilk for coffee haha. Actually it would probably be pretty nice on coffee, so maybe it would be a treat. 

AFM, do you guys see this quinter? My bestie is 10DPO and it's like Christmas for me with all her testing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0920.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## shaescott

Hm somethings catching my eye but not sure if it's really there.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- no idea I'm terrible st tests haha I'm convinced all squinters are evaps because I'm obviously super negative hahaha 

Dobs- girl do whatever works you got this momma. It'll all come together eventually. I'm a people pleaser too. I would have just totally done it and then bitched to myself hahaha also, OMG about the hospital and the comment in your profile about SO. Why are people so annoying? I mean I get it. But DH and I are so weird people don't get our humor so I get it. 

Bre- pics! A year? Holy cow!

Gigs- love the rocks and baby pics! So cute on both fronts. We don't have that head yet I don't think... there was something else, I can't remember. 

Pl- two markets! You go girl! And good luck on the transition with Logan. I turn out monitor up soooo loud because sometimes I keep sleeping lol but other times I wake up and look at the monitor and all he did was roll over. *eye roll*

That's all I remember. Sorry everyone I forgot. 

AFM- I feel like so much is happening in my life and yet it's all the same. DH and I went and did some outdoorsy activity yesterday. It was so much fun. It was an archery shoot which is basically a lot of hiking and shooting a bow at targets. And heeeyyyy dobs we were over by you! Lol so jealous of your weather. We didn't take the boys because we hadn't been to this place and I wasn't sure it would be warm enough or flat enough. And thank gosh we didn't! I would have died during he hike with those kiddos. But I plan on taking them to other flatter places as we go since we want to do this more often (haven't been since before my first miscarriage). 

In other news, I've been taking the boys out more by myself because it's so good for them and they sleep better and I'm just really proud of myself for being more independent. I even took them to a bridal shower over the weekend. 

And finally, I'm going to start selling jewelry. It's a pyramid company so I'm nervous it won't work out but I know many people who have made money with it. I'm not looking to get rich, just pay off debt. So fingers crossed.


----------



## JLM73

*Jez* I do see a squinter, hope it darkens!


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovely ladies! Its been forever since i been on here apologies, life is going waaay to fast! 

Dobby congrats on your lil bundle of blue, im trying to find pics - if you've uploaded any :) hope all is going great! Trying to find your labour story aswell lol

Jez, are you & hubs ttc? 

Nuala is 1yr old this Friday - how the f**k did that happen! :shock: 

J, how are you & hubbard?


----------



## claireybell

Jez i can see that line, its faint but there!


----------



## claireybell

Latest pic of Nuala - had to buy hairbands as people kept saying "he" lol

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/917934FA-5429-4D5D-8EBB-85559873D03F_zpsxfexopb7.jpg

And a harry potter one hahaa! 

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/67248EB8-2757-4E76-8603-70C4AE8EFC36_zpsdjthvuqt.jpg


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs! Omg he's so cute. Ugh my ovaries are burning!!!!!!!!! I want a boy sooooo much. He's a doll! 

Claire, love the red hair on little Nuala! She's beautiful! Glad you are doing well. 

Jez, I do see it! Fx for your friend!

A is almost one. 10 more days. I'm sad about it. She's been walking for a few weeks now, she blows kisses, waves, says a few words. She's sensitive. If you tell her no sternly she gets sad. lol it's too funny. She fakes sad for attention too. She gives slobbery kisses and the best hugs. She's got an awful banshee screech when she's mad or tired though. :dohh: By far the worst out of all the kids.


----------



## Breeaa

Ignore dirty high chair :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness all the beautiful babies!!! Why isn't mine here yet!!?? The periods of period like cramping are getting more frequent but still no regular contractions for more than a few hours! Absolutely fed up of pre labour now! I want the pain :rofl: my cat has decided everything that is Evie's is now his! No matter what we put in the way!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Aww Kitty your kitty is super cute hehe!! Not long to go now hun, all the fun is about to start ;)

Oh Breea shes a lil cherub bless her! & walking omg! Loving her teethy smile hehe! 

Nuala has 10 teeth, superfast crawling & pulling herself up eek, she also has this high pitched screach when shes annoyed & wants attention, proper madam & trouble no doubt Lol

Gigs your lil man is ooooober cute <3


----------



## claireybell

Oh Jez its your friends test not yours..


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhh everyone's babies are so adorable!!!

I'm going off memory and I am exhausted. Been cleaning for four hours.

Jez I see it so fxed for her!

Pl congrats on two markets. I have faith in you! You can do it!

Green gl with the jewelry!

Bree happy early birthday baby girl!

Kit lol at the cat claiming everything and I'm wondering if I'm way off with my guess. Sounds like your body is really gearing up. 

Gigs loooove the rocks. I've heard of something like that. And lol who cares if you put off housework. Stress management is way more important so paint away

Yeah that's all I remember. 

A is being fussy again even with the shield. And I wonder why the f* am I even bothering with the shield if I have to pump anyway? So now I'm back to debating exclusively pumping esp since he needs calories/doesn't seem to be effectively sucking.

In other news SO wants to get married. I still don't.

And in other news he wants to have a second kid later. I still don't (granted I'm just super jaded atm).

Cleared out my maternity clothes from the closet except the pants. I'm down 20 lbs but still another 10 to be back to pre pregnancy and then another 10-20 to get back to the body I had when I was happiest/met SO

And my mom legit asked me if I wanted to give her my son  so I told her if she wants to see him every day she should kick out her tenants that live five minutes away lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs glad you are okay. Levin is so cute and I love the rocks especially the turtle.

Brea, she is adorable :)

Jez I think I see a squinter.

CB, so happy you and Nuapa are well.:) have missed your posting.

J, glad date went well. 

Pacific scary about the fires. Hope some rain will come your way soon.

Greenie glad going out with the boys is getting them to sleep better. I think that's what I read... I'm losing my mind :rofl:

Kitty sorry E is faking you out. 

Dobby sorry you and So are not on same page. Exclusive pumping isn't impossible but is hard without support. As you put it's very uncomfortable pumping and holding little one. I did that and ate a sandwich at same time. Quite challenging. 

V was diagnosed with lip tie. I'm waiting to get get appt with ENT to fix it now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo will they fix it today? Or are you scheduling something later?

Yeah the pumping wouldn't suck so much if the kid would just let me pump but he usually only lets me get in about 8-10 minutes (if at all). Right now I have one up on him, so as long as I can pump 2oz at each feed I'm good. He's just being whiney with the shield now. Had to come downstairs because he was crying too much but refusing to latch properly, and SO is having a hard time at work.

Pl agreed hope the fires keep away

Green yay for outings!

J glad the date went well/the sex is nice.


----------



## pacificlove

Awe, look at all these cute baby pictures! Can't believe some are nearing 1!! Little L is almost 9 months and trying to stand on his own now, without any support.

Flueky, we had one small one close to us, but they had it contained in a day, still 5 acres burned. We need rain...

Kitty, our cat was the same, she'd even snuggle up right to the bump, purr and fall asleep the moment the baby started kicking. Thank cat she doesn't sleep on him now, but loves to sleep close to him at night.

Jez, at first I thought that was your test! Haha, I didn't think you were ready for TTC. Good luck to your bestie!!

Green, isn't it great to get some life back! I try to go to "rug huggers" and story time at the library each week. Tires L out sooo good plus it's good for his development I figure. 
Dobs, you'll be a pro in no time! Whatever A needs, you'll turn into the pro and laugh at how you struggled in the early days.

CB, nice to see you back!

Sorry, can't remember much else...

Saw MIl at the last market I did, my parents watched L then brought him back to the market early so mil could see him too. L was asleep and I could tell she was itching to yank him out of the seat...once he woke up, she pretty much grabbed and dashed over to her two sons (that she had brought with her) and handed him off. That carry over moment was the only time she actually held him. I then later had to hear a comment that "if you had a stroller, I'd be walking him all over". Here hubby and I are thinking "he's almost walking, he can walk by himself".
We are good friends with one of the food vendors who kept giving me food. One of the items was ice cream (delicious home made, all good ingredients). So I gave L one (!) sample of the ice cream and he loved it. Mil saw it, grabbed a spoon and went spoonful after spoonful. L was thrilled. Me: not so much. Until my dad made a motion of puking in the car, could I not get her to stop.
One spoonful in our introduction of solids, yes, but not half a scoop! Seriously, she would have kept going.
Sorry, I ranted....


----------



## DobbyForever

I just hope I don't turn into my mom DO YOU EVEN KNOW HOW MANY TIMES I PUMPED DO YOU COULD EAT JUST TO GROW UP AMD DISRESPECT ME?! :rofl:

Oh any fenugreek brand suggestions or tips??I like things I can Amazon prime but I'm not opposed to a target or gnc run

Pl your 5 acres? :(. I know it's somebody's but I hope not yours if that makes sense


----------



## pacificlove

No, not ours. This was on the big island, so in reality just a hop and a skip away. I read somewhere that someone drove their ATVs through tall dry grass...


----------



## DobbyForever

That's a great idea :eye roll: glad it wasn't you


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- don't think the brand matters. I bought some from... uhh where did I buy it? Well knowing me it was most likely target or Walmart. Actually I take that back I bought it at babies r us and it was like $6 (the only reason I bought it) the bottle gave you amount to take. But it was basically "take it until you, your pee, and your sweat smell like maple syrup" same advice I got from LC. Good luck. 

Pl- omg MIL! I would have been pissed! My MIL always tell my boys "oh just wait until you guys get older grandma will always have chocolate bars for you" sometimes I think she's kidding but sometimes it worries me. I'm so against processed sweets and junk especially little ones!

All those babies (and almost toddlers!!!!!!) are so darn cute. I just can't. I need more babies but my brain says no!

Flu- glad it was finally diagnosed. Good job momma for finding it! Let us know what happens. Are you still pumping?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, ENT will fix. I'm hoping the same day we see them, but we don't have appt yet. I hear you on the frustration of pumping and nipple shield. If I have to I use the medela one, is that the one you use?? I really don't think V cares a lot for the shield so I try to do it without but so hard to get a good latch AND maintain. Lol about your mom's pumping comment. As far as fenugreek goes, I didn't notice too much of a difference. I did get increase but nothing amazing. I tried upsprongs milk flow with both it and blessed thistle. I did not like how it tasted at all. I then tried natures way, it tasted much better. I got lazy about taking it though so it may or may not have helped more if I took it better.

Pacific ugh sorry about your interaction with MIL. So sad she just pawned him off like that. Also her wanting to give him lots of ice cream. 

Greenie, yeah I hate I've given V juice already, but was worth it to get her to poop. I know what you mean about wanting more but brain saying "no". Its how I feel right now. I couldn't imagine having another one right now. Oh and yes so glad it's diagnosed now. I will be sure to update what happens. I'm still pumping but not like I was before. I do try to offer the breast. It's sad how she wants it so bad. She likes to root around for it. One night whole co sleeping she was rooting around and actually caused me to leak.


----------



## shaescott

Omg PL I would've flipped on MIL, especially since it's cows milk, one taste is fine but they're not supposed to have it before age one, so half a scoop is not okay without parents' permission. A taste is different from a scoop. I personally don't have an issue with sweets and stuff, my body processes it really well so I don't care if my future kids get spoiled with cookies etc, but at 9 months it's different. They gotta be careful with that at such a young age. 

CB and Breeaa awwww such cuties!

Dobs sorry A is having trouble still, and sorry about SO's differences in what you guys want.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- There's these supplements that everyone keeps raving about on my low supply groups on FB...one is Pump Princess, and the other is Liquid Gold...there's a web site that has them available, and I guess they're pretty good. You may be able to find them on Prime, I'm not sure. Mother's Love (I think it's called) makes a supplement too, and I know you can find that on Prime.

CB- Nuala is so lovely with her flaming red hair!!!! I love little redheads! The Harry Potter picture about made me die from the cuteness.

Breaa- Look at HER!!! She's adorable, too! I love 1 year-olds. They're so random and funny.

PL- Ugh. Do NOT get me started on the whole in-law thing. I would have been really annoyed about the ice cream too... I truly, truly love my in-laws, as they are wonderful people, but I was pressured to leave Hannah with them after I went back to work when she was a baby, and it turned into one thing after another that I simply could not deal with. Once that school year was over, I began the search for daycare...I'd rather pay out the nose for childcare, than get free childcare that stresses me out to no end, with one bad decision made after another. It was really awful. And, my in-laws have trouble JUST being grandparents...there's a line there, and they don't know when they end, and when I begin, so I'd rather just have my kids over there (with DH and I) on the odd Sunday here and there to visit, rather than use them as any sort of babysitting or childcare arrangement.

Kitty- Hopefully baby E will make her appearance pretty soon...you still could have a few weeks, really. I know how you're feeling though...when you're DONE, you're DONE. :hugs:

I cannot believe my son turns 3 next week. We're having his birthday party (which is basically my DH and I, my folks, and the in-laws), and it's Bob the Builder-themed. For some reason, Ozzy's really into that...not as much as Thomas the Train (which he is OBSESSED WITH, but he had a Thomas party last year), but he's loving the Bob stuff right now. <3 Little man. <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks, I don't think I'd be so done if it wasn't for the slow labour, that's the killer, because it stops me sleeping and naps throughout the day only go so far (and then no housework gets done) but I've been having some major pressure in my bum and vagina today, maybe it's the start of something real!


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou for the cute pic comments :) 

SO still not wanting the third child & tbh at the moment Nuala still has on/off issues sleeping in her cot pfft! 

Dobby, pumping is hard & i found it harder once they are latched as your body is used to expressing milk from how its used to coming out first if that makes sense, as long as baby is getting milk & you are well in yourself but you do whats hest for all :hug: 

Pacific has he been crawling or skipped that stage? 

Flueks, id of thought they sort the lip ties there & then, its usually a case of scissors & snip thats it .. if its similar to how they sort out tongue tie, bless <3 

Wooks i remember when Riley was 2/3 & was only into Bob & Fireman Sam, Bob i could handle but Fireman sam omg irritating Lol! Hope your lil man has a lovely birthday :)


----------



## claireybell

Pressure in the butt is always good kitty, when were u last seen by midwife/maternity unit for checks? You could be in labour if its very pressurey eeeep


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Pressure in the butt is always good kitty, when were u last seen by midwife/maternity unit for checks? You could be in labour if its very pressurey eeeep

I've never been checked for any dilation or anything (but I have checked myself and was about 3cm a few weeks ago), it's not done until active labour in the UK, but it's cool, I keep thinking ooh is this it then it just never progresses :coffee:, hubby has been joking that she'll still be in there in 5 years time! I'm just waiting for water breakage really because that's the only undeniable symptom that i can think of!


----------



## claireybell

Oh Dobs yes Fenugreek really works, my friends milk supply dbled up, i think she grabbed her stash from a local GNC store, she found her sweat smelt more sweety/aniseedy like lol but no other problems with it :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

My waters never popped when i was in labour, they had to pop mine during.. im uk also but if your feeling things, i bet your midwife would give you a check or the day unit if unsure, hopefully you wont go overdue :) i felt tons of butt pressure when i was in mid screaming labour, everyones diff


----------



## kittykat7210

I might ask tomorrow (my next appointment) then, if I go overdue I will legitimately sob! That would mean over 6 weeks of stop start contractions! 

I'm sure I've lost my plug (from what I can feel) but I never got a bloody show, just lots of clearish jelly mucus.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, I never had a mucus plug show up either. Butthrn my waters broke first...

Cb, Logan has been crawling since he was 6 months. Pretty much the day he turned 6 months he crawled.
He's been so active, pretty sure that he hasn't gained much weight, but rather grown in length over the last 3 months. Haha

As for the ice cream, our friend made it from scratch so there isn't much or any processed sugar in it, however dairy! Just "gaaaaah" mil
Mil seems to want to see L, makes no effort to come to our place, and then when she finally sees him passes him off to one of her boys? WTF is that about?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry PL that would piss me off as well. My mom and I argue/ butt heads but end of day she respects I'm mom and she's grandmother and follows my rules. I'm sorry your mil isn't listening/watching him herself :(

Thanks ladies. Idk if I want to smell like maple syrup. If he eats every 3 hours, I'm fine. But when he eats every 1-2 I don't get enough. And this morning I was engorged and I can usually get 2oz a boob this time of day/level of engorgement ... I got 1 out of my left boob =\. It'll work, he just gets 1.75 oz for the next two feedings but =\


----------



## kittykat7210

That would really frustrate me PL!


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie happy early birthday to O!! Is Bob the builder still on tv??

CB do you want a third?? If so maybe he will change his mind eventually. Yeah I guess my pediatrician doesn't normally fix them. I'm hoping the ENT will fix same day we go for referral. I don't see why not.

Kitty losing plug and all this false labor crap sounds promising. I started losing plug 2 weeks before V. CB is right some women need their waters popped.


----------



## wookie130

CB- I wasn't aware there was discussion in your household of a third baby!!!! Eeeekk!!!! That sounds exciting! My DH was all froggy about having a third one too...he was really not on board. But, the month we became pregnant, he was the one who wanted the sex, and I was all, "Are you sure? I'm in my fertile window!" And he was all about it, so it's basically all his fault. LOL!!! :rofl:

Flueky- Yeah, Bob's still on, but only like once a week, and they've changed how he looks. The animation is all different, I guess. Thomas is on daily still...I'm pretty sure that show will never die. It has a cult-like following of toddler and preschool boys, seriously. I'm worried my son will never get over it. One of Ozzy's first words was "Purp" (for "purple"), which is what he called his little purple Charlie train toy from Thomas. 

I've heard good and bad about fenugreek...it can make baby gassy (and therefore farty and crabby), so there's that. I've heard really good things about using Goat's Rue for supply, and that's probably one worth looking into for me when the time comes.

Kitty- I would imagine pressure in the butt is good. Not that I know, because I only have had sunroof babies. :rofl: Can you give someone a phone call, and see if you could come in to be checked for any further dilation or effacement?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh yeh I hate how much they've changed the animation on everything!! And the theme songs! Bob the builder, danger mouse etc are all ruined!! 


Hubby has taken the car to work so I couldn't get anywhere if I tried! But I'll see if tomorrow my midwife will check for me!


----------



## Jezika

Kitty - sorry you're still waiting! My guess was 38+4 so I I hope I'm right but I'm usually not even in the ball park :( Hope the mw agrees to checking you. My waters had to be popped too, but I was also induced.

Re: cow's milk given to babies under 1... my mum gave me and my bro cow's milk at four months old once her breast milk ran out. How times change huh? We turned out okay though :p

CB - love your little redhead! She looks so sweet by cheeky! And omg it's definitely not me who's TTC! I do get pangs of envy when others are preg or they have tiny babies but then I remember how hard that was even with one so we will definitely wait a while for number two.

PL - what's up with MIL always doing that "I never see him" but then won't hang with him thing? Has DH ever made a passive aggressive comment about how she doesn't spend time with L much for someone who's always complaining about it? Maybe she doesn't know what to do with him because it's been so long since she's handled a baby and so she passes him off so it's not obvious (coz maybe she's ashamed)? I just thought that especially because of how she went gung ho when she saw she could give him ice cream. Oh, and I hate it when people want to do things with baby that I don't approve of. I'm usually too unassertive to say anything though, but if it's appropriate I try to frame it like I'm telling Tilly to stop it, like "Don't chew on that too much, sweetie - you don't know where it's been," otherwise I'm a total pushover and it annoys me.

Also, since we are ranting, why do strangers think they can just touch my child?! It doesn't particularly bother me tbh, but I would never reach into a stranger's stroller and start grabbing the baby's foot. And now that I think about not knowing where strangers' hands have been and how Tilly sucks her feet, I am actually bothered...
Reminds me of when my super-blonde little half sister was a baby and lived in Malaysia, strangers would constantly be touching her hair. Her mum wasn't pleased.


----------



## Jezika

Wooks - happy soon-to-be bday to O. I bet it feels like he was just a baby yesterday.

Re: upping milk supply, I've heard of docs prescribing domperidone or something (sounds like the champagne haha). Is that a thing?

Was gonna say other things but no forgot, obv.

Oh, and this isn't it, by my bestie did another wondfo yesterday and today and no more lines. No idea what that shadow was but boooo either way.

ETA: oh, I remember now. CB, everyone always thinks Tilly is a boy too. We dress her gender neutrally a lot, but people STILL ask when she's wearing pink and yesterday someone asked even after we told him she's called Matilda. Wtf? I don't care but it's funny because my bestie says people are just stupid and she doesn't look like a boy, but tbh she looks very androgynous and I find most babies his age do (ETA: omg I said "his"... oops :haha: ). Some boys look super boyish, but for tyhe most part I think either sex can pass for boy or girl. And I do think most people assume boy when in doubt because baldness/short hair and lack of feminine adornments are more representative of maleness I guess. Case in point: I saw a pic of six babies on instagram, all dressed neutrally, and they all looked like boys to me.


----------



## kittykat7210

In an ideal world it would be within the next week as then we don't have to worry about Lewis's parents turning up at the hospital or before we want them to! I always thought the 10th would be fantastic so 2 days :rofl: 

Right well I'm off to have a bath!


----------



## FutureMrs

jez is right I'm taking domperidone to up my supply! Definitely worth asking about. I can't tell really if it's working because I don't ever feel super engorged but little miss will be 13 weeks Friday and is 15lbs so she must be doing okay!


----------



## wookie130

Yes, dom is worth looking into, except no doctor in the states will actually legally prescribe it to you...you have to order it from Canada, or from overseas somewhere. I'm not exactly sure how to go about doing that, but I could find out for you. Regan is the other prescription, and docs DO prescribe it, but the side effect of it can be serious, and also permanent.

Kitty, I haven't guessed for you yet...I suck at it, and my guess will be way off. Hmmm. I'm gonna say 38+5. I'm cuttin' it close to Jez's guess. We shall see!


----------



## FutureMrs

Interesting wooks why won't they perscribe it in the states?


----------



## wookie130

It isn't yet FDA approved. I have heard that you CAN get it prescribed for a gastrointestinal issue, however, which is weird.


----------



## FutureMrs

You can! That's actually the primary use and it was discovered that a side effect was lactation and therefore they started prescribing it for that reason! the other name for it is motilum, interesting it's not FDA approved!


----------



## claireybell

Jez thats the same as me, i dont like dressing nuala in too much pinky stuff but even in Reds she gets 'aww 'hes' lovely' ohhhhh ffs yes SHE is Lol! Shes usually dressed in lots of yellows & Reds, greens but flowery bits so still kind of girly but yes it does annoy slightly! I feel the same about people touching Nuala & Riley when he was little, i saw some thing on fb about a baby who had some herpes all on her face that she got from a stranger touching her face as babies parents had never had anything like it, im weird about baby & surrounding hygeine to a certain degree! 

Im watching Bridget Jones baby hahaaa cracks me up everytime :)


----------



## wookie130

I haven't seen the Bridget Jones Baby movie yet...I loved the first Bridget Jones Diary, but the sequel wasn't very good. I'd be willing to give the third one a chance though, definitely!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit well fxed crossed for next week :) not just because I guessed next week either ;)

Wooks awww sounds like a fun party! Time does fly. It feels surreal that A is over 2 weeks old already.

Yeah I don't think they'd prescribe anything since my supply is ok. He just needs formula once or twice a day if he cluster feeds. But she had mentioned getting fenugreek but I never did. Heard about the gassy thing, which is worrisome as he has tummy troubles already. Idk. I'm just exhausted physically and mentally trying to keep him fed.

Also A refuses to sleep now unless I'm holding him or he's on me and throws fit for attention. All day and all night. I'm exhausted.


----------



## DobbyForever

I never actually saw Bridget jones. I feel like I'm missing out lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby it sounds like you're having a rough time, but hopefully A will calm down a bit, but you are doing fantastically I promise :hugs: 

And thank you everyone for the optimism but I don't know what's going on, I checked my cervix and it's still really soft and about 3cm but I think Evie goes back up because when I first check I'm almost 100% effaced (there's no ridge) but then after that it gains abit of ridge so I'm confused! But I'm going to ask my midwife (and be cheeky and ask for a sweep) about it because obviously I'm not a medical professional!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo interesting. No idea about E moving whenbyou check. And hey I was at 2.5 for like 4 weeks then one day boom! In labor. I was checked just three days before too. Hang in there! But definitely push for answers/what you want

Yeah it's been a rough two days. My sweet little angel has become so needy, and I've been downstairs on the couch so SO can sleep since he had several important meetings yesterday and today and I know he feels bad when I sleep down here but I can't have him messing up at work. I'm running on about five hours of very broken sleep today and I have to pump and ignore his cries and it breaks my heart but he's refusing to eat now. Just wants a bottle.


----------



## shaescott

I'm cleaning out my bookshelves and donating anything I don't want, and I found this book. I'm kinda freaked out lol, I didn't know I had this book, and I haven't touched my bookshelves in years tbh. I hadn't even heard of it until I heard of the show, and I didn't know it was based on a book. So weird.


----------



## gigglebox

AGGGGHHHHHH it's 5 am i've been up for an hour and been typing this LONG ASS measage with one hand and my page just reloaded and erased it. I am mad. Will try again later.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs I hate it when that happens! I try to write it elsewhere then copy and paste because it's really frustrating when that happens!!

So I just had my midwife appointment, she wouldn't do a sweep because I'm not overdue unfortunately, but good news My bump is measuring where I should be again, a whole 4 cm LOWER than I was measuring 2 weeks ago, how that works I don't know!! But baby is still very engaged, long lie, head down with her back to my front so all good, just waiting for labour to actually start now!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Great news kit! 

Gigs that stinks! I agree on my comp I type in a word doc and on my phone I periodically select all and copy lol


----------



## shaescott

I use the desktop version on my phone, and so I rarely ever lose a post. It only happens if I forget to hit post and go back to it later, and I try to remember to copy it before trying to hit post.


----------



## claireybell

Uhh gigs i hate it when that happens, usually yell quite loudly FFS! Lol! 

Your doing fab Dobbles :hugs: i resorted to the sofa some nights aswell plus SO's snoring was just awful, couldnt sleep will the baby if i wanted to! Lil A wants his Mumma bless his heart <3 it gets easier to let them cry abit as they get bigger :) 

Kitty so how many cm dilated are you? Roll on actual labour hehe! 

I only ever got to 3cm in full swing labour, so they sectioned me, feel like my body failed me twice as Riley was breech & then Nuala i wouldnt dilate boo :(


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm 3cm, I just want labour! Bring me pain :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Kit

Yeah honestly his swing only works if I put my hand on his chest and swing him manually until he falls asleep then I can either turn it on (assuming I took the time to fasten him in which I don't lol) or just let him sit while I finish pumping.

We're a day and a half saying f* the shield and just fortifying the breast milk. It's pretty ok since he's eating every 3 hours. I change his diaper and hold him until the milk is warm enough and it's working out alright as long as I can get a full 20m of pumping at 4am and 8am since my milk comes out most then. The rest of the day I'm lucky to get 1.5-2oz but those times I'll pull 4-5oz which is two feedings and sets me up for an easy rotation for the day/emergency milk if he gets fussy and wants an oz an hour


----------



## gigglebox

Shae are you going to read the book?

Kit that's good news! I feel confident your midwife just messed up last rime. Was it the same woman this time?

Dobs it gets easier putting them to sleep. Oh man, the tricks we tried in thembeginning to get him to sleep in his bed...said tricks included a heating pad to warm up the bed before we put him in and trying to breast feed him upon a piece of cardboard so the transfer into the bed wasn't as big of a difference (instead of feeding him on a pillow) :rofl: omg why did we even think that would work?! Sleep deprivation and desperation makes you do crazy things.

The message that was deleted was just me commiserating about MIL's. Love mine to death, but i do not trust her fully with the baby...but she's all we have close by. I wish i could call on my SIL but she's just shy of 33 weeks "up the duff" so i don't want to bother her.

Anyway MIL fed Des peanut butter without asking before he turned 1. She asked hubs, "I gave Des peanut butter, is that ok?" Hubs was like, "well I guess so, you already did!" He was mad but kept it from me for weeks because he knew i'd be livid (and i was). With Lev she rarely holds him in her arms. We've told her we're worried about his head (he is starting to develop a flat had) and to keep him off it at much as possible, yet she still lays him on his "gym" mat or feeds him in the rock and play. I'm like lady, PICK HIM UP! I think going forward I'll just try to limit the time she watches him, at least until he can hold himself up. But yeah she spoils Des...gives him chips and things he wants and lets him watch tv for hours on end if that's what he wants. Meanwhile she lives within a 60 second drive of a play ground -.- 

Anyway.

Dobs did I miss the baby photos? I saw the one sneak peak, so cute! I wanted to take floppy baby pics with Lev but he neeevvver got sleepy enough to be so moldable :( Des did, but i never took photos. :/

J i'm going tomhave to go back and look for your date post...is he just for fun or a potential donor?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg gigs I love it!!! The cardboard thing is true exhausted parent genius! When it's real bad I bring the napper and set it in his bassinet since it's soft, slanted upright, and more cozy so he likes it better and once he hasn't moved for several minutes I put him in and use Ross' hug and roll technique lol

The photos are being edited. They watermarked all the pics so I have to actually wait for edited ones


----------



## shaescott

Gigs nah I'm not really interested. I don't like books about suicide. Read one once and it scarred me. Mostly because the girl who killed herself had the same name as me, and I was like 13-14 reading it, but still. Not a sub-genre I'm into. 

I feel like the cardboard isn't actually the worst idea :rofl: I guess I'm just stupid :haha: I'm picturing carrying the cardboard over to the crib with him on it, then putting it and him in and sliding it out from underneath him :rofl: but then I remember that cribs with those sides that go down are no longer considered safe and are like illegal to make if you're a company I guess, so you can't slide down the side to slide the cardboard out... my sister had a crib that had the side that came down. Never knew it was an issue until I saw something on it recently. Only injury that crib ever caused was not actually it's fault at all so it really didn't cause it and it also didn't inflict it so yeah. 

Dobs agh I feel you on the watermarks. I remember when I got my senior pics done the watermark was on my face like excuse me I want to see if I look derpy before approving this to go in the yearbook... can't wait to see the pics when they're done being edited though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

All I can remember-

Shae- are you going to read it? If so, did you watch the show? I'm curious how different they are. I had no idea it was based on a book either. 

Dobs- hug and roll for the win! We do something very very similar with the boys. I cuddle them as I carry them to bed then lay them down and roll them on their side. Somehow this makes them stay asleep? Lol who knows who cares if works!

Gigs- I remember the peanut butter story! I would be livid for so many reasons. Ugh I'm mad just thinking about it. Fun fact did you know that changed the recommendation on waiting a year? They now say earlier is better. Weird huh?
Also, who in their right mind would WANT to feed a baby in their rock n play? You have to bend over and it's awkward. I had to do that when both boys were hungry at the same time in the beginning. Hated it. 
My MIL is similar though. I mean she listens to me for the most part but she won't be strict with the boys. Like I get it they aren't very old but when they get a little sleepy you need to make them take a nap or it's just going to get bad, really bad. She'll just say "oh well they wouldn't sleep" one time she watched the boys do DH and I could go to a movie. We went to a late one so she came over when they were already in bed. I told her they shouldn't wake up if they do feed them and put them right back down. Nothing else. I get home and she's holding max watching Saturday night live!! I was livid. He wouldn't sleep after 10 minutes I just laid him down to see what he would do and he went right to sleep on his own. So annoying like she should have just listened to me. Sorry rant. Your MIL makes me think of mine haha 

Can't remember anything else. 

I've been getting out of the house more with he boys like I mentioned before and I've actually been meeting a few moms. It's kinda nice plus we've gone on lots of walks so it's good for me too. 
In other news DH and I aren't doing so well. We basically have the same argument over and over and over. And it's honestly just making me over it. So we haven't been talking much. I think he's trying but I've kinda checked out temporarily because I just don't have the energy. I am going to suggest a communication workshop so we'll see. 
Alright off to bed I go.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry you're having the same argument. I think bringing in a third party to help is a good idea. Hugs

And for real who the eff cards how we get them to sleep as long as they sleep lol speaking of which my boo is passed out which worries me I'm in for crying until 2am ><

Shae I remember those cribs they were awesome but yeah I forgot when they got rid of them. Things are always changing

And seriously watermarks are annoying when you're trying to see your face r_r


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I understand about not wanting to read it. I'm not a fan of that topic. Oh and yes I remember those cribs. I don't know if I would have liked it or not though.

Gigs the sleep deprivation can make anything sound good. I would be upset if someone gave V something highly allergic without my permission. With the new recommendation, I'm a little torn on what to do. Cross that bridge when it gets here though.

Greenie, feeding them in rock and play is uncomfortable. I do it sometimes while eating, but that's it. I only do it cause I don't have 4 arms lol oh and sorry about DH issue. I think some help would be a good ideal. I hope he's willing.

Dobby, the shield does get old doesn't it? Trying to find it sometimes is a real pia. The big and roll used to work, but now not so much. 

Kitty here's hoping it's not much longer. Glad this midwife seems to have measured correctly.
Anyone have tip to get baby to sleep without being held? I can't get anything done it seems. I love holding her but sometimes I need to do things. I end up having DH hold her while I get things done. If I lay her down it's immediate or not long after she wakes and cried. She's not hungry or dirty, or hot/cold. I do believe she's teething and I'm not sure if that's camped up her clingyness???


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks I think it's just standard, everyone I know struggles with the same thing! But hopefully the mums on here can give you some advice!

As for the measuring, different midwife and she ACTUALLY felt for my pubic bone and even commented on how high it was compared to usual (which I didn't know) so I think the other midwives just measured to where they thought my Pubic bone might be, not where it was! Hence the massive numbers! Hopefully if I haven't given birth I'll have this midwife again for my next appointment, she said I should be offered a sweep at my next appointment if I haven't given birth so. Here's to hoping!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo sounds like she is on top of it. Can you request her or is it luck of the draw?

Fluek noooo don't say it stops working lol. And seriously I can never find the stupid shields in the dark haha.

I have no advice as I feel like it's been two decades (ok not feel it has been lol) since I helped put a 2.5 month old to bed. When I want A to sleep, I make sure his milk is waaaaarm. He'll fall asleep by the end of a bottle either way, but the eyelids start dropping much faster. I'm also still using preemie flow nipples so it takes him a fair amount of time to get all 2oz.

I use a swaddleme pod (and in the future their easy swaddles) then do a second cotton swaddle on top. He gets a little warm but he likes the security.

He also loves humming and I used to sing "Halo" to him in the car so honestly he calms down a lot when it's on and if he's fussing we'll swing to the rhythm.

We're pretty loud and watch tv and have lights on, but if he's having a hard time sleeping I'll go upstairs and it's lights off, toss on a shush recording, and we'll feed in the dark. I make sure feed and burp is the last thing I do. In the hospital, they had me unswaddle him to wake him up but I found having to put him back in the swaddle aggravates him so instead I check/change diaper then back in swaddle then feed then burp then bed. 

But really the hug and roll is my saving grace so if that's not working then I got zero tips I'm just ranting while I pump


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I remember you telling us about the peanut butter... I'd be quite mad too. However since mil has a son with nut allergies, I'd hope she's smarter then to give it to L without checking in with me. 
Our Dr just okd me to give it to L.

Green, fx you and hubby figure this one out.

Kitty, when is your next appointment? Sweeps only work if your body is ready to go into labor, so I can see why your mw is withholding them early. If done too early, they just feel really uncomfortable.

Afm: L had his 9 month check up: still growing in the 99th percentile for height and 80th for weight. Finally she is agreeing with my thought that he'll grow taller than us!


----------



## wookie130

I could seriously itemize and list the batty shit that drove me nuts when Hannah was being watched as a baby by my in-laws:

*Them "secretly" purchasing their own disposables, as they didn't like cloth diapering her.
*Sneaking her banana bread (!!!!!! WTF, SERIOUSLY???) when she was like 4 months old...this was before she had had any other solids.
*Saving an unfinished bottle of formula to give her later, rather than dumping it.
*NOT taking her temp when she was warm, lethargic, and "not herself." I fucking provided the damned thermometer. And when I picked her up, she was over 105 F. Immediate trip to doc after that.
*Them allowing her irresponsible tween cousins to watch her. She fell down an entire flight of basement stairs the day after she turned a year old, because someone left the basement door open. The stairs were open on one side. She could have fallen off the side and broke her neck. They didn't call me, or inform me of any of this until I came to get her...I rushed her to urgent care, to have her checked for a concussion. Thank GOD she was fine.
*Taking her out of her sleeping area as soon as she made a peep. So, she didn't nap hardly at all while there. I ended up with an overtired, cranky baby who NEEDED her sleep, but who quickly learned that she didn't have to sleep ever while at Grandma and Grandpa's.
*Covering her with blankets in her sleeping area when I specificially told them to never do that.
*Laying her on her tummy for naps. Ummm, hell no.
*Driving her around with her carseat straps on so loose, you could fit another child in between the straps and my daughter. Her grandfather felt it was "mean" and too "constricting" to make them snug. Yeah, because having her entire body eject and fly through the windshield was "nice."

I could go on. It still boils my blood to his day. And they wonder why I wouldn't let them get their hands on Oscar. No thank you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah that would drive me nuts. For what it's worth my MIL is in Europe. And I have to hear every day from SO how shitty he thinks it is that his parents couldn't cancel their trip to be around for the birth/first few weeks of their grandson's life especially since we had told them we were seriously considering one and done. So absentee MIL ftw. And my mom feels so out of practice that she just listens to me :rofl: plus I'm kind of a bitch and have already established my way or no babysitting. And since this woman is nuts enough to set her alarm at 5:45 when I casually mentioned he wakes up at 6 and then left her door open so she could immediately get up to feed him and hold him lol she is not in a position to piss me off :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

These MIL stories make me happy my MIL lives halfway across the country! I do worry a bit about her watching my baby, but at least any time she is around baby girl in the first few years, either DH or I will be right there.

My mom and I are on the same page mostly, and I know my mom will listen to my preferences in terms of safety, discipline, and rules. Thank goodness, as I'm counting on her babysitting here and there. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

My body is ready for labour! I'm sure I just need something to kick it off!


----------



## DobbyForever

Seeeeeeeeeex :)

Idk honestly I regret the tea and sex and ball. I hate that my son came early. I love that it means I get the full 12 weeks before going back to work but I hate myself for doing things and having to live with the guilt that one of those things could have been why my placenta detached and my son is small.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My MIL is a dream. She did provide her own disposables instead of using the cloth nappies we gave her (after she put one on inside out - it was an all in one, I still think it was a protest) and they never sleep as much there as at home, but overall, she raised seven kids and we're at 17 grandchildren and one great-grandchild and counting.. so while I take any advice with a pinch of salt, I have no worries about leaving the kids with her. 

My dad, he loves them and is great with kids but he has limited patience and tolerance so only ever has one at a time for a limited time, unless we're there too. His wife never had children of her own so while she's also wonderful with them, she's not confident enough to look after them without us there.

Sleeping - swaddling works. It's made a huge difference with all of mine and it was hard to transition - Isaac has figured out his hands now and breaks out of the swaddle so he can put his fingers in his mouth, and he's def waking up more than before. Other than that, I have no advice. Mine have been crap sleepers other than Isaac, and honestly, I take zero credit for him, it's nothing we did differently. They're just all different. If it helps, the older ones now all sleep through and usually til 8am or later. It took them all different times but they got there, even Nat who would wake hourly as a baby.

I forgot where I was going with the rest of the post. It's been a long week. On the plus side, good things come to those who wait, and our awesome body piercer has finally agreed to teach me, it's only taken 6 years lol. On the minus side, I had an appointment with my gastro doctor who basically said yes, it looks like our family carries a defective gene, but no, there's nothing they can do to test for it (they brought my mum's biopsy samples over last year but the testing failed) and very little they can do to screen for the type of cancer in question, so my options are to forget all about it and just live my life; endoscopy every year, or every two or three - but in studies this makes little difference to the end result because diffuse gastric cancer isn't visible to any screening we have until it's too late; or total gastrectomy. He recommends forgetting about it, he doesn't think a possibly 1/4 chance is worth the complications of stomach removal, especially for someone as young as me. Basically, the choice is up to me and they'll do whatever will make me mentally feel best about the situation. The doctor said in his experience, all of the families he has followed who have been suspected of genetic defect, no-one has actually went on to develop stomach cancer - but obviously my mother did, and at a very young age. And my head is scrambled. Everyone has different opinions on it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh MS I'm so sorry. That's a lot to digest. I agree that's such a risky, invasive procedure on a 1 in 4 chance of developing it, but I understand the concern. It would stress me out as well. Apparently I carry one of the genes for late onset Alzheimer's and people have joked my whole life that I'm super forgetful so it freaks me out, but I realized nothing I can do about it now so oh well. Not the same but hugs


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: wish i had anything useful to say. So sorry you're having to consider such extreme measures :( great news about the piercing things though! There was a time in my life i was going to intern with a piercer but my parents put their foot down hard. Despite being 18, i listened to them because I didn't want to disappoint them i guess. I don't remember.

Damn Wook, your inlaws make mine look like saints. I heard about thw new guidelines for allergens, makes sense to me. 

Going on over an hour of trying to get Lev to sleep. I don't know what happened to my amazing sleeper...he was going from about 10-6 only waking once to wat and be changed. Now he's doing the same but waking up twice and staying awake a good hour the second time, which has been brutal when i have ro get up at 6:45 to get des ready for school -.- i've been so exhausted this week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I'm sorry hopefully it's just a very short lived phase and he goes back to sleeping well. But I hear you. Most nights A sleeps eats at 11:30/12, 4, then 8. But lately he's been up at 2 and 6 as well. Not only is my body unamused by the change in sleep, but it means two extra pumping sessions which drains my girls. I've been struggling all day to keep up with feeding him.

Also struggling trying to balance being with SO versus A's needs. SO wants the light on and listens to the tv insanely loudly so A won't stay asleep but I don't want to drag the pump upstairs coycldrixgk


----------



## gigglebox

Can a compromise be made there? Like having a dimmer light on or turning down the tv volume? That reminds me, I forgot to comment on the marriage thing! I thought you wanted to marry him at some point? What are your reasons not to and why does he want to? 

Marriage was what I wanted for a long time, but when he finally asked i freaked out a little. It's because decision making makes me anxious if it's something I can't change. I don't like things permanent, even if I have no intention of reversing the decision--i just need to know i can. I calmed down when I told myself I can always get a divorce :haha: i know we won't but it made me feel better. Or like when we bought our house(s), i had to remind myself we can always sell. I'm strange like that I guess.

I'm still bothered by my wedding dress choice. Wish in retrospect I picked a different dress...i think? Ugh I don't even know and i'm still bothered by my choice 6+ years later lol


----------



## shaescott

M&S sorry about the potential for early stomach cancer :( that's scary. I really hope you don't get it. 

Gigs sorry about Levon's sleep. I echo Dobs, I hope it's a phase. 

Dobs ugh I would be so mad at SO if he refused to turn down the tv volume when there was a baby trying to sleep. I know you don't like to put your foot down with him, but sometimes I feel like it's a good idea? But like you do what you feel is best. 

AFM I've had aching pain in my leg since yesterday morning, and the road trip to New Orleans begins today. It's 5 am. I woke up at 3 am from the pain. I'm not amused. BUT I'm SUPER excited for the cruise. It's SO's first. Speaking of which, that means I won't have internet access from the 13th to the 20th. I expect a synopsis when I get back cuz ain't nobody got time for that :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S I'm really sorry to hear about the risk of cancer, and I severely hope that it doesn't come to anything :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't know guidelines for allergens - they keep changing them and tbh I don't really care. No dairy before 1? Isaac's already had a taste of whipped cream :rofl: the only allergies we have are to cats and dogs (DH, Joe got it too) and a very particular tree pollen (me, and I've either grown out of it or the concentration of said tree is not high enough here to bother me. I ended up in hospital a few times as a child because of it)

That staying awake in the night thing is soul destroying. It's bad enough they woke up at all, but when they won't go back to sleep :hissy: hope it's just a phase!

I thought your wedding dress was absolutely beautiful, if it helps!

I don't tolerate loud tv even if it's just us, unless it's a film, and even then there's a limit. It is physically uncomfortable and I can't bear it, forever asking DH to turn stuff down because he's deaf in one ear and very loud by nature so he likes loud tv and music. My choice in that situation would be to go upstairs and probably stay there and who cares what my DH thought about it, baby comes first, relationship and man-child needs later once the baby has settled! SO needs to accept that he's a parent now and sometimes that means changing the way you do things and compromising on what you want. 

Thanks everyone. Yeh, a lot to think about. On one hand, I really don't want cancer. Realistically the only way to survive stomach cancer is not to get it at all - they list statistics quoting 5-year survival rate, not even bothering to talk about the insanely lucky very few who caught it in time to operate and cure. The 5-year rate is abysmal. My mum was less than six months from diagnosis to death, it was stage 4 and terminal before she had any symptoms. But on the other hand, I could get my stomach removed, never eat again (I like eating!) and live with the complications, pain, supplements etc etc and then have all that to deal with and I might never have got it. I guess I'll need to wait and see if it's something that I can ignore and live with or if it's going to be a constant fear. My dad thinks I was mad to even pursue testing, his view is we all die sometime so just live while you can and deal with things as they arise. But ideally, I don't particularly want to die soon and neither do I want to die from cancer. It's not a pleasant way to go :( I'd rather know, and this uncertainty is awful.


----------



## DobbyForever

I put my foot down when it's necessary.

He's not refusing to turn down the tv, he just naturally watches tv on a super loud volume. My mom does it as well, and it confuses and annoys me even before a baby was involved. I'll have the tv on at like 15-20, SO is 30-40, and my mom will have it at 50+. He'll turn it down or the lights off if I ask, but at 10 A needs things totally off and to be rocked in the dark for at least 20m. And then I feel bad because I feel like I have to choose between being with SO downstairs, staying upstairs with A, or asking SO to watch his shows in the dark/on quiet while I make a makeshift light barrier on the bassinet. Which last night SO came upstairs and asked what A needed since he missed us/held A while he screamed bloody murder so I could finish washing the baby dishes so I'd have bottles and what not during the early hours. Poor guy hasn't figured out how to soothe A yet. He tries a few things I told him, but he hasn't figured out how to react/adapt/mix it up.

The night thing would be ok if I was comfortable leaving A alone from 10-12 which the doctor says is fine since I have a video monitor but I just haven't reached that comfort level yet. So SO misses our cuddles/time together.

Re wedding I feel like his sudden change from fts to ilysm let's get married is based more on the fact we have a kid than him wanting me for me. I know he loves me and he loves A, but idk. He's one of those guys who is like I love you more because you gave me my child guys. Just doesn't feel like he's asking for the right reasons if that makes sense. And there is a part of me that's like oh s* that's a lifelong commitment to one person, though we have a kid so we're committed to A for life and therefore each other as minimum coparents

Sorry for selfish post I'm tired. One hour to get him fed and back to sleep. Here's hoping he skips the 6am feeding but I doubt it


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I don't think you Should rush into anything, after all your SO has been a bit of a flight risk in the very recent past and you can't just forget it that quickly, and the first 6 months of a baby are apparently the hardest on a relationship so I think you are doing the right thing being cautious!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks :). I'm generally surprised at how into A he is. He's his background on his phone, SO wants to hold him as soon as he gets home from work, he randomly mentions throughout the day how much he loves this kid/me for giving him the kid. I try really hard to get A out of the room when he's fussy, so SO gets as little interrupted sleep as possible and that works well in both our favors. But meh. He has said he didn't expect to love anybody as much as he loves A/he fell in love with A the moment his bloody little butt popped out. I think it bodes well for A that he looks exactly like SO

It definitely started out as well we have a kid we should get married, then was financially better let's get married, and now it's starting to become more I love you/our family let's get married but idk. No rush.


----------



## kittykat7210

It all sounds very very positive honey, and it's definitely going in the right direction, but yeh there is no rush at all!


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Tough decisions, the outcomes of all of which are not really very positive. I'm just hoping you flat-out never get it. Yay for the piercing apprenticeship! 

Gigs- Sorry Lev has regressed on the sleep-front. That utterly blows. I hope he'll fall back into a better sleep cycle soon, so you can feel human.

Dobs- For the record, the tea, sex, etc., is NOT why A came early, therefore it is not your fault. If your placenta was calcifying, it was losing function, and he needed to be born at that moment because it was no longer providing him what he needed. It was just one of the blips of nature that you did not cause...it's something that just happens.

On the whole marriage thing...hmmm. If it were my decision, I would wait. And by wait, I'd mean I'd wait until A is 2 or 3 years old, and you guys have more experience with one another under your belt, and also as parents. Aidan has A LOT of growing to do, and there will be new and different challenges and trials for you both to face as a couple the older he gets. I see no harm in waiting to see how you handle those situations as a team, along with seeing how the relationship between you continues to grow and change. Just my 2 cents. ;)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ah okay I'm glad he's willing to turn it down. Also glad he loves A so much. :)

Currently on super long road trip with leg pain in my driving leg. Haven't had to drive yet, but not looking forward to it when it is my turn.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes Shae that sucks. Maybe ask for a highway stretch and cruise control so it's not too much work on your leg?

MS we're here in you ever need to think around people. I think knowing is better so you can be prepared for either outcome, but I hope that it'a not something you develop.

Thanks ladies. I'm not hesitant because of him or us as a couple of us as parents. I think Gigs hit it on the nail of oh s*. I don't even know if it's a commitment thing so much as a holy crap I have everything I want in life and you can only go downhill from there. You have to keep in mind I come here to b* and moan as I don't air my dirty laundry irl anymore, not even to my bestie or family. So they get all the lovey dovey this is the really super sweet, takes great care of me SO and you all get the his aspie side came out today. I'm also just tired and cranky and feeding A has been a really depressing journey. I'm really hoping for some good news today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Weight check went too well lol. Little bugger is now 6lbs 6oz! A 10oz gain since Sunday


----------



## kittykat7210

Wow Dobs that's great!!


----------



## shaescott

Yay Dobs! Go baby A!


----------



## wookie130

Yay!!!! Rockin' it, Dobs! :happydance:

So, I have one little corner of my living room to deep clean, and the bathroom tomorrow. We're having Ozzy's party on Sunday, and I've been vowing all summer to deep clean the house before school comes, so that it's also pretty clean livable by the time baby arrives in late October to mid-November. Consequently, I've been doing like one wall at a time, from top to bottom, and every night, I'm practically immobilized from physical exhaustion. Thank God I'm doing this now, vs. when I'm 8 months along, like I did when I was pregnant with Oscar. That was just stupid. 

And then there was the Chick-Fil-A pooping incident today. Ugh. We're in the little play area after eating there, and my son starts laying a loaf in his pants right there in the play area. I friggin' flung him like an animal over my shoulder, with a turtle-head emerging, leaving my purse and phone in the play area, while yanking my daughter out, running through the restuarant like a freak, with this half-stinky little person flung over me, running to the restroom. I come prepared, and fortunately, there was only a little turd in his pants, and he finished the job in the toilet, and peed in the potty also. Changed him into some fresh undies, wiped him, purse and phone were untouched in the play area. Phew. Disaster avoided.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Wookie I'm sorry but that was the best story over lol laying a loaf :rofl: I also feel jipped our chick fil a (Which I can't unhear as chick fill uh) don't have play areas. And your purse would be gone lol. But yay crisis averted

Also kudos getting the house clean. I gave up on mine and I'm so much happier now that I just give zero f*s

Speaking of turtles motherhood is thinking I can finally go take that s* but right as the pants come down the baby cries. F* showering I just want to shit in peace one day. Not rushing, no hurting (stool softener wearing off and I'm pretty sure I have a hemmy).. just a good old take your phone to the bathroom and shit for days poo


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god wooks that was fantastic :rofl: I have only ever once left my phone anywhere and it was a brand new I phone 6 in a cafe and I have no idea how but 30 minutes later it was still there! I had literally driven off to go to morrisons and do some shopping and not realised until I was going to pay (I keep my card in a slot in my phone) and it wasn't in my bag, I was just thinking shit shit shit that's £650 down the drain I can't afford this right now but it was fine luckily!


----------



## gigglebox

Damn disney ad is back -_-

Wook that story is epic. I am sooooo not looking forward to potty training again.

Dobs I just envisioned you getting married 3 years down the road and A being the ring bearer <3 swooooon


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't have three years patience lol it'd be next summer post boob job


----------



## Flueky88

M&s I'm sorry you have to think about such a serious decision for your future. Are they going to do yearly endoscopy with biopsy so they could catch early if you did get cancer?? 

Gigs, sorry about sleep regression. Ugh I really can't wait for good night time sleeps. I know V isn't the worst though. She last fed around 11pm then 430am. 

Dobby fantastic news on A's weight gain. It makes happy to hear babies thriving. Also I think waiting and being cautious are very good things regarding marriage. I'm happy he has bonded so well to A. :rofl: yes I'm envious DH can have a relaxing t
take as long as you want poo. It used to not be so bad but she loves being held constantly. Oh well. Oh and I saw on the other thread you had asked about trying breast milk. Yes I have a bit dropped on my wrist from breast shield. It's not that bad. Sweet taste. No wonder she prefers it to formula. I haven't tried formula but it doesn't smell pleasant to me.

Wookie that's hilarious about the chick fil a poop. I will say I left my purse at one while pregnant. Drove 15 to 20 minutes down the road and was going to get gas but obviously didn't have my wallet. I phoned them and they had it. Nothing was stolen either. I was tickled to say the least. Good luck deep cleaning as well.

Shae I hope you have a lovely time!!

Thanks for sleep suggestions. We borrowed a swing from FIL and it worked some. She did get better naps in yesterday which I think helped her not to be so fussy 6pm to 10pm as her usual. She had a great nap on me during that time too. Alright going to go back to sleep


----------



## DobbyForever

Awesome glad the swing worked! Hope you get some good rest tonight. It's amazing what one good night or a couple 3-4 hour stretches can do.

And lol TY I was starting to think I was that crazy lady who tried her breast milk. Mine was also sweet. I described the taste to SO as fat free milk with added sugar. :rofl:

Just pumping away. Listening to A coo and grunt and resisting the urge to pick him up.


----------



## claireybell

Fantastic weight gain for your lil man Dobs :thumbup: i found Riley chunked right out after i had him, love squidgey bubbas! Id love a boob job ha ha! 

M&S sorry to hear about the stomach cancer scare.. really really hope it skips your gene :hugs: 

Gigs i wonder if Lev is going through a growth spurt or having one of developmental leaps where they start really noticing surroundings & could be why he staying awake longer after he wakes? 

Im currently at one of those indoor soft play centres, Rileys burning energy & Nualas sound asleep in her carseat ha ha taking full advantage of free Wifi Lol


----------



## claireybell

I never tried my breast milk, i was always fully up for trying it & after i pumped one day i was going to & i just couldnt bring myself to haha not sure why i think it made me feel weird Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, yes. I love sleeping with her but I know it's not the best and sometimes I need to do things. She was entertained earlier thus morning long enough so I could eat a bowl of cereal, make the bed, and wash a couple bottles. Bahaha no I'm crazy too. I even made DH try it lol. Your description of its taste is perfect too. Oh it's so hard to not want to get them when they fidget especially thinking this might lead to fill on crying.

CB have fun with free WiFi. Hope Riley burns up all kinds of energy :) oh I didn't really drink it like I would a glass of water. Just a drop. I think if I never tried it, I would be curious the rest of my life :rofl: 

So it's probably nothing but I haven't had my first AF p.p. I have had a few unprotected sessions. I'm considering taking a cheap test sometime. I dont think I have any left, so I'll have to order. I don't feel pregnant though. I'm only pumping 10 to 12 ounces a day, sporadically breastfeeding so I'm not sure. I have longer cycles anyways.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've tried it, and formula (which was revolting) I had already anyway but I had to at the airport to prove it wasn't a bomb :wacko: fat free milk with added sugar is a pretty apt description! DH tried it too just out of curiosity.

Great weight Dobs :)

Flueks, yes, I can have yearly biopsies and endoscopy if I want, but with this kind of cancer it's hit and miss whether or not it shows up even on biopsy early enough for anything to be done. There's two types of stomach cancer, one forms a tumour, the one in my family develops inbetween the wall and the lining of the stomach and doesn't have symptoms or a visible tumour until it's way too late.

I'm at work today. And it was actually really good :D except I forgot to bring my breast pump so I'm in pain now &#128514;


----------



## Jezika

M+S - I can't imagine what is do if faced with that decision. I'm sorry it's one that you'll have to make. Sorry if this isn ignorant, but how would you eat without a stomach? 

Re: breastmilk I've tried it and definitely agree with the description of fat free milk with added sugar. Most recently I was nursing while naked and didn't have anything to catch the milk from my other breast so I let it pool in my palm and then couldn't be bothered to figure out what to do with it after that so I licked it off. I feel like a bit of a weirdo saying that, but that's silly considering it actually makes more sense to drink my own (human) milk than cow's milk. Like why is human milk yuck but another animal's milk isn't? Obviously there's nothing inherently yucky about it. I wouldn't add it to my coffee if I was out of milk, though. Well, maybe I'd consider it. 

Had more to say but gtg - the beast has awakened from her nap.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I would consider putting it in coffee. I think it would be too sweet for me though and I'd feel like I was wasting it!

As for how you eat without a stomach, with great difficulty. Eventually, your intestine stretches to form a pouch to take on some of the role, but it's a long process. On the plus side, you don't feel hunger pangs and can no longer vomit, and it is expected that most people will lose around 25% of their body weight. On the minus side, just because you can physically vomit doesn't mean your body won't try to reject stuff, so what happens instead is cramps and essentially having to cough it back up instead. You're pretty much eating a crumb at a time to test how much your body can handle. But apparently you get used to it and while you'll never sit down and eat a full meal again, you'll be able to have a glass of wine (slowly) or eat small portions of whatever you want as long as your body tolerates it. It's not an easy option, which is why my doctor doesn't think it's worth it when we can't confirm for sure that I carry a gene mutation and even if I do, it may not be as aggressive as some of the other known genes. It's just up to me to decide whether I can learn to live with it or not or if the worry is going to be so great that it balances out the serious complications of surgery.


----------



## shaescott

M&S so they can't do a PET scan? (Tbh not sure how those work except cancer lights up on the screen)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Having a quick read of it, they only do those for confirmed cases. According to the doctor (who is a specialist) there are no effective screening methods againt diffuse gastric cancer because of how it grows (think the root network of a patch of weeds, except no weeds grow, just the roots, and the soil is the stomach lining - until you slice into it, you can't see the roots under the soil, even if they're dense.

I will defo look into it more though!


----------



## Jezika

That's very interesting about the eating without a stomach. Not pleasant by any means, of course, but very interesting. I guess stomach transplants aren't a thing? Or I imagine the gene would cause the same cancer there regardless. I really hope sooner or later they come up with some better screening or genetic testing. But I agree, I think I'd want to know too.


----------



## Fern81

Quick post- waiting on baby evelyn!
Yesterday I had a clear + hpt which disappeared after 15 min. Wtf!!! Took it since I'm on CD 36 after stopping 2 months of bcp, taking clomid and no AF yet. Then this morning's test was invalid (no control or test line). So who knows.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was always told that what the test shows at the time limit is the answer and then you're supposed to throw it away. If it disappears later, that doesn't matter.

I vote you go get more tests and test again RIGHT NOW! If you're past period due, it doesn't matter that it's not fmu!

:test: :test: :test:


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern I vote test as well!!


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, how old was your mother when she got cancer? Even if she was in her 40s (since you said she was quite young) that gives you at least 10 years. In 10 years they can do a lot of research, studies, tests and come up with better diagnosis and treatment. That would be my train of thought. Don't think about having the gene, don't drive yourself crazy with getting it, because your gene might give it to you in your 90s, so don't spent your life worrying.

Shae, hope your leg is better. Speaking of legs, I got a nasty bruise under my knee. One of my sheep teamed up with the fence and attacked me. I lost this 2 against 1 battle. They didn't fight fair, that's my story. Haha

Fern, test!!!!

As for sleep: it's a constantly changing thing.... just when you think you have it figured out, it changes again. Insert eye roll


Where is j?

As for me: I did two markets this week and was considering a third for today. I decided to pass this one last minute, I need a break. The second market was a bust tho, it was an all day event and not what was promised to the vendors. So we'll be seeing a vendor fee refund. Made a few $, but I could have earned double or triple if it had been done better.

She was with L most of the time, he got lots of solids yesterday.


----------



## pacificlove

Mils: ugh... So as mentioned earlier, I was at the market yesterday. Dh took L but brought him every couple of hours. So dh left with L in the morning and came back some time later with his mom. L was asleep so we let him sleep in the back of my stand. When he woke I got him and L was quite cuddly. Mil saw L was awake and rushed over to grab him. So I said "he's needing a cuddle", L wasn't even doing his lean over when he's ready to go to someone else's arms. 10 seconds later, mils arms shoot over again and rips my boy out of my arms. Big WTF!! Neither one of us (L or me) were ready to separate yet. L needed cuddle and I hadn't seen him in a few hours. Since I had a customer approach I couldn't really race after them 
Sorry had to rant


----------



## kittykat7210

Pacific that's horrendous I would absolutely have gone ape shit if my mil did that, I'm angry for you!! You don't snatch a baby from its loving mother EVER.


----------



## Cppeace

Hi ladies.
Been off the site a couple weeks just focusing on other things. Decided to come back for the 2ww though lol. 

I either ovulated while I slept of am ovulating today. Guess we shall see. 

Anywho, I read the past couple weeks on posts and sounds overall like folks are doing well. :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

Welcome back CP :)

PL, I'd be raging :( I'll pass my baby to you once I'm done, thanks. Believe me, I'll pass him over. But if he's cuddling, I'm cuddling. 

My mum was 42 when she died. My issue is that her dad was 60 and her mum was 56 when they died of it, so I really have no faith in it holding off until a certain point. Anywhoos. I'm going to seek therapy to talk about it and initially, drink a lot of wine to forget, then focus on trying to live. No point worrying about dying so that I forget to live in the meantime. Kim Yong is gonna bomb us all and we'll all die, microwaved, safe in the knowledge that we'll all be safe... (bonus points if you name the song) so none of it really matters anyway, right?!


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, haha probably right about about getting nuced...haha. until death, love live! Enjoy the wine ;)

Like you, I am happy to pass the baby off any chance I get. Just not when he needs ME! 

Phone is almost out of juice, more later


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah, Lev was crying yesterday when I was visiting my folks and my mom tried to take him from me to comfort him. I involuntarily went all momma bear on her and whipped my body away from her and was like I GOT IT. :haha: kind of rude in retrospect but i was annoyed. 

Glad i was out of town, that ridiculous riot was in my city. All the a-holes that got crazy (so far every one named either by twitter or arrest reports, including the driver in the charger) were from other states. They were all bussed in to destroy part of the city, injure people, kill someone, and then they left. I'm so pissed about it.

I don't want to get into the politics of it but just wanted y'all to know Charlottesville is full of loving tolerant people. The news made it look like this is some city with a crap ton of neo nazi support and that couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern post test pocs! And take more!


----------



## Cppeace

The news is, at best, one grain truth 10 grains propaganda most days anyway. Glad you weren't majorly effected, Gigs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Exhausted. Been reading but yeah.

Gigs I'm glad your family is safe. :hugs: sorry the media is portraying things so negatively. I take all news with a grain of salt because end of day they are out to make a profit. So for what it's worth I don't think you or your town is all neo nazi cray cray.

Um yeah going back in my hole. F*ing left my pumping bra at my mom's. F*ing need my medical records but the office here perpetually has an hour plus wait. Have to f*ing get my class key and prep because idk who my sub is. Cictiductivyo I'm so f*ing tired. So is SO so the snapping is getting real.


----------



## Fern81

Sorry that I haven't posted any pics yet - yesterday am's test was INVALID (No control or test line) and as dh is borrowing my car, I had to walk to the pharmacy today to get one more test lol will do it tomorrow morning. 
Love u all for being so supportive.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all. It makes me a bit relieved to know you feel that way about the news ;) I want to go drive through the city and see what the aftermath looks like. Might also paint a rock to place at the memorial sight. I may not have completely agreed with her views but no ones opinion should ever be the reason they die. 

Ok done talking about that.

Dobs sorry SO is being snippy. I swear sleep deprivation is to blame. It makes everyone tired, snappy, and makes you less able to handle emotions or said snappy remarks. Hibs and i have been snippy with each other recently, same root cause. 

In other news Lev has been back to his old sleeping pattern the past two nights, thank God. Hope it continues. 

He's also just starting to giggle. He has only done it a couple times and he sounds like a baby dinosaur but it's adorable <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg the kid just shit for three minutes straight it just came out like never ending toothpaste and it smells sick foul I'm dying

In other news he can turn his head/lift his head at will during tummy time

Gigs well I snip first and he's very alpha/also tired so it just goes downhill from there lol it's seriously like two wolves vying for alpha status

Glad lev is sleeping better :)

So my boss would not give me my key she told me to go home and play with my baby instead lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Glad he's back to sleeping!

I think I'd cry if we had to entertain a white supremacist march through here. The bleeping orange walks are plenty enough bigotry. I really can't imagine that anyone would look at that and think it was representative of the town it was held in - my feeling is definitely pity that you poor souls have to go through that and someone's got to deal with the aftermath &#128555; Racism and bigotry in general just baffles me. I can't understand how someone could believe that the colour of someone else's skin or where they were born or their sexual orientation or whatever else could make them somehow less human or less worthy. Makes me sick &#128545;

Dobs :hugs: It gets better. Sniping at each other is totally normal too - everyone's really. f-ing. tired. and it's stressful and you will tend to take it out on each other. Having a baby is some of the most stress your relationship and you yourself will ever experience. You're doing fantastic. 

Fern - is it tomorrow morning yet?

I went to the doctor today to get more happy pills, complain about panic attacks and my newly acquired heartburn and update her on the situation - and I guess I was hoping for some reassurance that I was in fact being mental and heartburn doesn't mean I have cancer even if it was my mum's first symptom - and instead what I got was a worried frown, my stomach prodded and advice to call up and move my endoscopy forward if possible &#128561; Possibly I was never going to be happy with any outcome (if she reassured me, I would have felt brushed off and not taken seriously, and obviously she has taken it seriously and now I'm just back to terrified) I did get some better heartburn medication. Sadly still nothing more effective than a betablocker for the panic attacks, and sadly those don't do anything to stop me hyperventilating and crying hysterically when the fear strikes. Thank the lord for wine. 

Although if nothing else, it has all given me the courage to open my mouth. I complained about the state of the Starbucks toilets - they gave me free coffee. My starter at a restaurant was disgusting and instead of my usual smile and 'oh, it's fine' I told them I didn't like it and they took it off the bill. I'm gonna make a habit of this I think lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

:rofl: toothpaste 

Formula poop is revolting. As much as I love a night off, having to deal with Isaac's nappies the next day almost makes it not worth it &#128567; So stinky!

Your boss is awesome!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww MS I complain ALL the time. Every since in n out sent me a free meal coupon for complaining (I was so hangry) I just complain about everything lol. The other day a door dasher left a flyer on my food and I was like wtf uncalled for and they comped my next delivery. If the world stopped indulging my bitchiness I would stop complaining lol

:hugs: I'm glad the heartburn stuff works but that's really poopy about the panic meds. Hopefully you can find something soon to help. Personally I say if wine helps then do you. Wine is divine

See the formula poop is the norm for me so it doesn't bug me. But today's was particularly potent in smell lol. Plus he seriously shits enough to fill 3-4 diapers and I just don't get how so much poo fits in his tiny body  this one took over 15 wipes by the time it was over

Feereennn test test test pics 

I want to nap but I'm starving and I'm scared if I take him out of the sling he will wake up since it's been an hour and a half since his last feed.

I'm also running low on bm because I drink during GoT so I had to pump and dump last night (I wasn't originally but I had such a strong buzz from the one cider I didn't want to risk it)


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi guys! Hope everyone is well! Just wondering what y'all do to play with or entertain babies around 3 months?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hahahaha. Yup, defo had that thought - maaaaaan, where did you store all that! You're not physically big enough for that much poop/vomit/etc. 

For me, sleep is always priority. If trying to sleep is not an option, I will try food as a substitute. Sleeping will always win out even if my stomach is growling. But if I suspect that the baby is not going to stay sleeping then I eat, because an interrupted nap is worse for me than no nap. I'm the world's worst sleeper.

I'm currently a full bottle of wine down and probably going to open another since it's only 10.10pm :rofl: one cider does not warrant dumping the bm but if it's more comfortable for you that way, don't worry about it. You pumped, so your supply should stay as before.

Future, they don't care. Whatever makes them smile - blowing raspberries, making stupid noises, mobiles, toys with jingles or crinkly bits that they can practise their hands with, probably the most likely winner is going to just be you getting in their face with your best goo-goo ga-ga. Isaac is a cuddler and is happy to snuggle in and be carried around. Joe was a bouncer and wanted to be held up so he could jump around and try to walk. The other two just fricking cried no matter what lol. Walks in the pram or a ride in the car sometimes helped.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I probably overrated lol oops oh well. Kid decided to sleep instead of waking every hour and a half so I'm good now. I just get so much more with that effing bra but I don't want to buy a new one or drive across the bay to get it from my mom's r_r first world problems 

Yeah my boss is sweet. I was filling out paperwork and A started crying and she was like don't worry I'm on it! You relax momma :rofl: 

Future no idea lol but I was gonna say whatever holds his attention haha. A is obsessed with my hair he has a closet full of toys but fts he just wants to grab my hair


----------



## gigglebox

Riot stuff disclaimer.
Yes, neo nazi's where there but i've now heard an account of hubs' coworker and teo radio personaloties who were all there (as well as random interviews from podcasters), and i have seen footage...and the nazi's caused a fraction of the issues. The "counter protesters" (identified themselves as BLM members and antifa) came armed with a ton of home made weapons. They claim to be tolerant and have love for all, but pur family friend was accused of being a nazi and had battery acid thrown at him along with paint balloons and he was spit on. And that was tame compared to the horro i've heard about. But the asshole who killed the local was in fact a nazi, and that fits well with the new's narrative, and that's what is getting repeated over and over. And now the prez is taking all this hear for saying "both sides" but from literally everyone i've heard who attended on the left and the right, the extremists on the left were doing the most damage. To top it off, police hand stand down orders and evidently did nothing. It's all very sad and i hope the antifa/blm/nazis extremists all cut that shit out immediately...though I have the sad fear will see more happen before it dies out.

End riot rant.

Ok, ewww, poo. Hubs calls it soft serve. The smell doesn't bother me too much...it's when they start solids things get really foul XD 

MS i hope it's all going to turn out fine. Wish i had anything more helpful to say, but you're in my thoughts.

3 month olds are boring. Mine isn't entertained by much and likes to be bounced upright in my arms. I can't wait until he's more curious about things and mobile!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs tell me about your weight loss ticker. Is that starting weight when you were pregnant? Are you working out now?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah no comment on the extreme left. SO and my views tend to be controversial in such a left leaning area so my lips are sealed lol. I'm so sorry about the friend. :(. 

I'm not working out just up and down the stairs and shooort walks. I've definitely plateaued though, been at 143 for a few days. The weight was my final pregnancy weight. I was 136 when I got pregnant and 115 when I met SO 2.5 years ago. So ideally I want to get back to 115/120 before I get my breasts done. I have a little belly pooch so I have to figure out how to get rid of that.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, eeew to the poops. With Logan only pooping every 2-4 days now his poopy diapers now turn to rinse downs rather then wipes.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh the poopyness is the bit I'm not looking forward to, every other bodily fluid I can deal with, but not poop. I suppose I will learn quickly when she finally shows herself!

I get random pains now, not like fanny daggers it just feels like my cervix is ripping :cry: it hurts. I've had loads of labour dreams now which is annoying because some of them are so real feeling I wake up incredibly disappointed there is no baby!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit final week countdown! Still pulling for three days hehe

Pl that sounds lovely. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha dobs I admire you're optimism but I'm not sure she's ever coming out :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Kitty, she most certainly WILL come out, and sooner, rather than later, hopefully. :) These last few days/weeks feels like an eternity though. I predict E will arrive early next week. 

Charlottesville. Sigh. It's hideous, the whole thing... I'm a political conservative, but I am not a racist, nor do I ever condone the use of violence, or hate speech, for any reason. It's horrible, and makes me very sad for the state of our country. And that's about as far as I'm going to get on BnB about any of it, lest things turn funky and heated as they've done before.

Baby poop, haha. I don't know. It guess it doesn't bother me too much. But being a special education teacher, working with students with severe and profound disabilities, I can tell you that what I deal with at work is closer to adult poop, and that's about 9 million times more disgusting than baby poop at any stage. Poop just comes with the territory, especially when you're sometimes toileting students who are in 3rd grade and above...it's a game changer. LOL!!! :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

^truth, the poop of a rebellious 5yo is no fun to deal with, fo sho.

Kit maybe she'll come during the eclipse. I hear celestial thing make babies come out! Might be a busy day at the hospitals...

Dobs if you can figure out how to shrink the lower belly pooch please do share.


----------



## DobbyForever

How cool would that be to have your kid during an eclipse?!

True baby poop is fine but big kid poop no ty. I also don't mind dog poo or horse poo, but people poo no ty

So SO's family is officially back in the states 12 hours and gave set up lunch with his SIL to show pictures of their trip but made no attempt or mention of meeting their grandson. Needless to say SO has been a ragey mess all day. Makes me really appreciate my family.

And lol gigs ikr same goes on your end. I might see what fitness stuff is on demand as I can't do the gym


----------



## kittykat7210

Just so you know nothing shrinks the lower belly pooch, apart from surgery :rofl: trust me I've tried everything


----------



## JLM73

just poppin in to say :hi:
Been busy busy with classes, work and the new Man hehe
YAY Kit for making it soooo far!!
TTYL!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait j I missed it what classes are you taking?

Kit nooo the pooch must go! Lol I'm not dropping (ok so is paying) 6-8k or more to have perfect boobs on an imperfect body. If I'm getting them done the body must be banging


----------



## gigglebox

Not true! Mine went back to how it was, plus some stretch marks, after the first baby.granted I always had a little bit of a pooch anyway, because that's just where my body collects weightbut it was my norm. This time seems to be different though, not sure whyit definitely has an overhang that wasn't there before:(


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I collect in the pooch as well but I am happy that the fupa flattened out


----------



## pacificlove

No pooch for me... I am really hoping that if we have a second I'll be just as lucky with my recovery and weight loss. I am now 3lbs under target weight!


----------



## kittykat7210

Well then I'm very jealous! I was 83lbs with a pooch!


----------



## pacificlove

Now we be the best time to start working out.. however I hate the whole sweating and out of breath part to get into shape. Haha. These days I follow the"I worked out once, where are my abs? No fair..."


----------



## DobbyForever

I love you ladies

Just requested my records from my delivery stay so I can start my complaint. Going to get A weighed while I am here. I'm really hoping he's passed 7lbs. So about 5.5oz in 3 days, which isn't asking too much based on his 2oz average last week. Plus it means I don't have to go to the mommy group hehe

So weird seeing a teenager in pediatrics lol like this kid looks like a grown ass man but he's in here with all these babies :rofl: I am so easily amused 

Pl I'm with you I'm like I worked out for 30m where's my hot bod!

Kitty I love you and I've seen you. What pooch lol

So kiddo weighs 6lbs 12.5oz which is only a 2oz gain in four days which is the bare minimum his pediatrician wants. I don't know what else to do. If I feed him any more he vomits. I can't add more formula.


----------



## Jezika

Obv I'm not a doc Dobs but doesn't their weight gain come in spurts rather than a nice, steady gain, so if the week-by-week (or even month-by-month?) gain is looking okay, there's not much to worry about? After the first few early checkups, babies here don't get weighed for months on end. But maybe it's different because A's birth weight was low? Either way it sounds like you've done an amazing job and he IS gaining!


----------



## M&S+Bump

^ what Jez said. Also all babies are different, there's no way a doctor can say he should be gaining x amount. I don't understand why he's being weighed so often. He's gaining, and being smaller to start he's obviously not going to gain at the same rate as a bigger baby might. Weight doesn't indicate health or happiness. Tell them where to stick their scales!

I was also some ridiculous weight and still had that spare roll below my navel. It's just how I'm built. Reducing overall body fat and building muscle to get lean rather than simply losing weight to get skinny will help but it's bloody hard work and I'm not sure it's worth it &#128514; My body was long ruined anyway and is a road-map of scars, stretchies and wobbly or saggy bits. My DH doesn't seem to mind.

From what I've seen of antifa demonstrators, they're just as bad as anything they're protesting against when it comes to rioting and violence. Sad state of affairs indeed :( I wish people would just be kind to each other. There's just no need for hate.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs I think he's fine, he's gaining and that's all that matters, you are doing all you can, and just so you know the pooch was there but clever angles could hide it, I doubt I'd be able to hide the pooch left from this though! But I'll deal with it, Spanx for the win :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, what jez said! 
Tell the pediatrician to shove that scale into his special place. After the 6 week check up, here they don't weigh babies for weeks and months on end. 

Speaking of L, he's boardering on a 4 hours daytime nap... 3 hours on his own in his crib, woke for a feed and is now asleep on me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit ah yes angling. I suck mine in lol cuz on America's next top model season one I think she told one girl to learn to suck in her tummy and work angles so I do that buahaha

Thanks ladies. I know he hit a growth spurt last week because he was eating every hour for like three days straight, and I had read a spurt around week 3 is typical. I guess we're just back now to normal. I know everyone tells me he'll catch up, it's just so stressful reading about how everyone else's kid is gaining and started out bigger. Like one person had their one month check in my June group and her kid is 10 lbs. Meanwhile mine is still drowning in nb clothes.

Also the pediatrician did not order it. She was happy waiting until the two month appointment. I had to go get my records and it's literally next to the pediatrics department/it's free so while I was there with Aiden I figured why not have him weighed. The nurses and the pediatrician all assure me he growing and I'm doing a fabulous job keeping up with pumping and adding formula. I'm the one beating myself up over it. Deep down I know it's not my fault, but I feel like absolute shit about it. i feel better when he is awake and alert and clearly healthy or when we do tummy time and I see how strong he is, but idk. Icycycotvu


----------



## kittykat7210

dobby honestly it doesn't matter, my cousins baby is still tiny at 2 years old! She's barely out of 1 year old clothing! And trust me she eats fine and is very good in herself, she's just naturally smaller!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, Isaac is 98th centile.

Elisabeth is/was 4th centile, the last she was weighed and measured (at 2.5 year check up, I don't have them weighed after about three weeks old or whenever the health visitor stops coming out) She wears 12-18 month underwear at 3.5. He's about to overtake her in weight!

She's perfect, scoring way above her age for speech and motor skills. She's just tiny. They had the same parents, the same length of pregnancy, the same feeding method, if anything he eats less than she does, she was forever on the boob.

They're just all different :hugs: You're doing great mama. He's perfect. He's fed, he's loved, he's happy. That's all that matters :) and at least you'll get your money's worth out of the clothes!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I just don't want him to be small. I didn't expect him to be huge, SO is average and I'm small but he's not even 1 percentile. I just don't want him to be small like my older brother. It really f*ed him up emotionally/socially. Plus SO and I come from very sporty families, and small doesn't bode well for the sports we play. I know we'll love him no matter what, but it's like saying size doesn't matter but it does. Grand scheme of things it's a stupid thing to worry about but I do.

Oh and he was weighed so many times because he was under 5lbs so they had to keep a close eye on his weight. They weren't going to check him anymore after he got back to his birth weight, but then he was crying 9+ hours a day and they suspected hunger. Then they wanted to make sure he was gaining when I started giving him extra milk. And then he wasn't gaining so they had to make sure he was gaining with formula added in. If we weren't having issues, they wouldn't have weighed him as many times as they did. But with his low birth weight and him literally starving at one point they had to keep an eye on his weight. Anything at this point is just for my own records.

Watching weird ass movies on Netflix  in good news while I was on that side of the bay I got my pumping bra and my boobs feel so much better/less engorged already


----------



## M&S+Bump

You know he's just going to rebel against you anyway and refuse to participate in what you do? :rofl: I am a tattooed skinhead, I listen to rock music. I'm raising a matching tracksuit, wanna-be footballer, an artistic little soul who refuses to get a haircut and asks us to turn the music down, and a pink frilly princess. 

Nothing you can do one way or the other about the height he'll grow to etc. It's genetics. He would only be affected if he was malnourished, and he's definitely not that. Like I said - we're both fairly average - I'm slightly taller than average but with a small frame, narrow and long - DH is just all round normal. We've had one skinny beansprout, one head and shoulders shorter but weighing the same, one teeny tiny and one mitchelin baby lol, breaking records. 

It's all good :) Body ideals change all the time. Just because we favour something now, doesn't mean that's what will be in fashion by the time A is old enough to care. When I was a teenager, it was all about heroin chic, and I still strive for sticking out bones. But today's teenagers buy padded shorts to make their asses look bigger :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, I hope you are exaggerating about the padded jeans!! ROFL

Dobs: I recently talked with a mom who has 2 kids. Her older girl was a premi and under 5 lbs when born. She was so concerned, worries etc once baby hit 9 lbs she was able to relax. 9 lbs was her magic number for some odd reason she could not even explain. 
Then her second was born, normal gestation and weight and she full on admitted that she had no worries about the newborn baby. 
I think it's natural to worry more about the little ones even when they do start catching up.
What will be will be. Height included. 
Logan has a good chance of getting asthma. Since we do struggle with eczema on him, chances are he may even have allergies. All 3 things are related in the medical world. So do I stress or worry about it? Every once in a while,yes. But I'll deal with it when or IF I have to. What will be will be. 
I guess I am just the type of person who doesn't like to stress about things that may not happen...? My point? Don't stress about growth...A and you are doing fine as you are doing!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nope, not kidding. Padded underwear is a thing to make your ass look bigger. In my day, the first question when trying anything on was 'does my bum look big in this?' and if it did, you didn't buy it! 

All of my older kids had or have eczema (not surprising, I do too and DH has asthma and allergies) Joe has grown out of it - he was hospitalised twice with croup and was born with pneumonia so thought he'd be a sure-fire candidate for the asthma - nope! Nat's eczema is vastly better than it used to be, but he still has it and sensitive skin in general, and he does have asthma - it doesn't bother him day to day but again, croup was a hospital stay and we've had a couple of chest infections that have turned into blue lights ambulance rides to hospital. Colds go to his chest and make him wheezy. Elisabeth has eczema and sensitive skin but no hint of breathing problems of any kind. Isaac doesn't have eczema. Luck of the draw!


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I get your worry about weight, I really do. With all that's gone on, I'd be worried too. It's also somewhat frustrating when their peers are measuring differently or reaching developmental milestones at different times. One baby in my December group was crawling at like three months and standing on his own at something like four months, taking steps on his own at six months. Everyone else was like omg my kid's so behind, even though it was one baby out of however many. It's hard not to feel weird about it. Anyway, I'm pretty sure there's really no way to accurately predict adult height till at least age two, when they have a better idea. So many factors are involved beyond the placenta thing that that you said had led him to be small in the first place. In fact, id imagine that since that's presumably no longer impeding his growth, he will eventually catch up and become the size he was genetically meant to be (x enviro). But again, what do I know. 

Can't remember whether I said, but I watched 13 Reasons Why over a few days and thought it was fairly good. Makes me petrified of having a teenager if that's what high school is like though, especially in the age of social media.

Kit - I FEEL you re: thinking you'll never give birth. I was honestly convinced I wouldn't. Actually convinced. I cried a lot. Imagine 11 out of 12 women who are due the same month as you (most of them due after you) giving birth before you, all before their due dates (against all bloody odds), posting pics with their babies and of their birth stories, so in love with their new bundles while you're sat there, an emotional mess, physically disabled, begging every twitch or ache to be labour... Yeah, I cried a lot. On the bright side it's so awesome that you didn't go into early labour back when we were worried. Baby E is brewing very nicely indeed and you'll be holding her one way or another in less than three weeks! Eek!

The America stuff is very scary. And yeah I don't get the (US) news coverage I've been seeing. Everything seems to be so black and white and no one cares to listen to the other side or accept that's sometimes something or someone isn't all good or all bad or always wrong or right. Anyway. Sad and scary indeed.


----------



## Jezika

M+S yes! "Does my bum look big in this?" was THE question back then. So much changes, it's so interesting. Like this sculpted, heavily painted, dark eyebrow thing. You know the one? Eyebrows have to be "on point" they say. I did not like it one bit. But now I've been exposed to it so much that i only went out and bloody bought some of that eyebrow stuff. 

And omg I'm getting old. I'm clearly on the periphery of old age, because I keep hearing these terms I don't understand but am vaguely aware of being popular. Like something being "lit". Okay, I get what that means, though I don't say it. And then calling things "basic" or "extra". Wtf does that mean?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh. Eyebrows on point. Eugh. Mine are naturally dark enough, I'm not about to paint them heavier. At least I never plucked them into non-existance as a teenager like some of my friends.

I believe 'basic' is the new 'tacky'? I've seen extra mentioned and it seems to involve covering yourself in glitter. :shrug:


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I've seen the padded bum stuff, there are girls getting bum implants as well!! Weird! I always strive for the sickly skinny look, I just like how fairy like it is! But unfortunately my bone structure just isn't designed for it! 

As for height, I was supposed to be 5ft6+ my arm span says 5ft6, my child growth chart said 5ft10 and I turned out 5ft2 :rofl: BUT I had childhood eating issues (leading to malnutrition) and started smoking (have stopped for a while) when I was 14 so it makes sense that my body didn't do what it was supposed to do! I'm shorter than my entire family! But don't worry about height please, kids grow at different rates, and boys grow slower for longer than girls! 

Thanks Jez, yeh all but 5 of the girls in my group have given birth now and I was the first with labour signs! Crying features heavily in my day these days, and my mum says the same thing, it's a maximum of 3 weeks, but I would still prefer today :haha: 

Language has changed so much since I was young it's crazy, half the time I can't even understand people! It's like a whole new language! But I do talk 'properly' not quite the queens English but close! So all these terms and slang words people come up with I can't even begin to get my head round!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, say it with me:
Birth weight and growth soon after birth do not dictate adult size.

It's like assuming your chunky baby is going to be a fat ass when he grows up!

Don't let those irrational thoughts get to you. Genetics will determine his size, not how much weight he's putting on in his first month of life.

Awww Kit you poor thing! I bet it happens way sooner than three weeks! 

I highly doubt anyone beats M&S and little Isaac's gestation record :haha:

Those last weeks are brutal, and that's without being in slow labor the whole time. :hugs: just enjoy it as much as you can; go do things you love that you won't be able to do with a new born


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs:

Will actually reply later (see below for reason of sleepiness) but lol newborn makes me think of newborn vampire because twilight was on when I turned on the tv yesterday lol 

I was just thinking how nice it was my kid only woke up at 2 and 6... and it's an hour later and I can't get him to go back to bed lol. Which would be ok if I wasn't still tired/usually things time out that I come downstairs for the first wake up then sneak back into bed when SO starts snoozing his alarm. But if A isn't in deep sleep the alarm pisses him off.


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, what works for the eczema on your little one? I find heat spells usually cause a flare up. And I am sad to admit that I gave in to a hydrocortisone cream, L hasn't looked better in months! So I wasn't totally wrong.
Hubby has asthma and allergies and I do have some seasonal allergies too. Hubby also has 2 brothers with food allergies... Really hoping Logan inherited my lungs and imune systems.

Kitty, I don't think anyone has been pregnant for ever... But imagine what it feels like to an elephant who is pregnant for what, 2 years?

Eyebrows: I don't get them! First you pluck them just to draw them back on?! Make-up, fashion, etc all things I don't follow


----------



## DobbyForever

Should I be worried I have a hard painful bump in my breast? I assumed I was just engorged but I've pumped three times today for twenty minutes (getting 5oz from this boob) while massaging that area which usually helps (this has been an issue for three days) but today it won't go away. I have a heat pad on it now but do you think I need to call my gyn? Or is this normal?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I also use hydrocortizone cream - then once it's under control, daily moisturiser with a cream we got from the doctor. But the hydrocortizone is the only thing that really clears it up properly - we have three different strengths :rofl:

If it's painful and massaging hasn't resolved it, it might be worth giving them a call. Heat pack might help though. If you start to feel achy or feverish go in straight away though, as mastitis develops quickly and can make you feel really awful, and antibiotics will fix it.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- Hope your breasticle feels better!

Yeah, Hannah has eczema, and it sucks. She gets in mostly in the winter, behind her knees, and in the crooks of her elbows. She's had it so bad, that regular topical steroids didn't touch it, and we had to get a prescription...that worked, and we now use Exederm flare-up cream when it appears (even lightly), and then a layer of Aveeno Baby eczema cream over the top. That seems to be the ticket for us.

Ugh. I'm getting uncomfortable. Like moving is starting to suck. And I'm hustling trying to get my classroom together, and it is sucking the energy right out of me.

Are kids still talking about eyebrows still being "on fleek"? Because I really don't get that one at all.

I have to take my daughter to gymnastics, and somehow dig her leotard out of the laundry basket. The very idea of having to do any of that really sucks.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fleek is mixture of flawless and sleek, apparently.

My boys go back to school tomorrow. I'm inexplicably suddenly feeling bad that Nathaniel's uniform jumpers are hand-me-downs. They're in not bad nick but you can see they aren't brand new. He won't care but suddenly I do. And it's too late to do anything about it :/ I think my mummy guilt is just manifesting in various different disguises and making me feel bad for stuff I usually don't care about one iota.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww MS there is absolutely nothing to feel guilty about :hugs: I'm sorry the mommy guilt is hitting you hard today though

Wookie could she possibly retrieve the leotard? I'm sorry the discomfort is setting in also lol breasticle

Gyn covering for my gyn is pissing me off. Anyway she said the lump is likely an engorged milk duct which is normal and should resolve on it's own and is only a problem when it doesn't... and I'm like um I just told you it's been two days and it's getting worse not better r_r. If it's still bugging me tonight I'll call to make an appointment. I think things just got messed up because I pumped for less time without my bra/ A now skips the midnight feeding and 4am feeding so at night I only pump every 4 hours instead of 2. Idk I'm just not amused


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, Logan had it mostly on his cheek and one elbow crease. I gave in when it spread over the entire cheek, one foot, behind the knees... Glaxalbase cream from Costco seems to just keep it a bit under control and is a good moisturizer for him. 

Ms, don't feel bad. Sometimes hand me downs aren't as bad as they seem!

Dobs: is the lump painful? Keep massaging it, etc keep it from turning into mastitis. Otherwise if it isn't painful I have been told boobs do their own thing while bfing...


----------



## DobbyForever

It's only painful when it's getting about time to pump or I touch it.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific hope Logan doesn't develop allergies or asthma.

Wookie sorry it's getting harder for you. I cannot imagine being pregnant in the later half with 2 kids at home. Home was a break from work but never a break with kids.

M&S sorry for mom guilt. I had second hand clothes when I was little. They grow so fast it's almost a waste to get it all new. That's my opinion at least. 

Dobby maybe try heat and massage. Hope it's just a clogged milk duct you can fix before developing into mastitis. 

Kitty sorry you are feeling bad. I'm glad you've made it to full term though. I'm sure it may feel like forever but it won't be. Sleep in as much as you can :)

So I've finally just accepted that V needs to be held about constantly. Things are better from my perspective. DH and step MIL thinks I shouldn't indulge all the time. She can get so upset if I tried to let her down for too long. She would start coughing from crying. Can't take that. It also was harder to call her from that. I have a carrier but it's not super soft. I've ordered a baby ktan. 

Anyone else planning on viewing the eclipse Monday? We will have 97 to 98%totality here. I'm excited to view it.

Oh and there are points I descend into madness and want another baby asap. Bahaha, yeah then I think about it and realize I need to wait longer. I didn't think I'd get broody early.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueks hope the ktan helps. A loves the kangaroo position. Few taps on the butt and he is out. It takes some maneuvering but once he is deep asleep I can slip him out into his pack n play napper. Even if he's on me I can eat lol which is my goal 80% of the day. And lol I don't think you are mad for wanting another

PL I agree fxed Logan does not develop allergies or asthma.

Ty ladies. I massaged it at every pump yesterday, did heat twice, and tried ice once. It's much better now but not entirely gone.

SO's boss is back and making his life a living hell at work which makes him a cranky asshole at home. He still hasn't figured out how to sooth A so now he is both jealous of my focus being on A and that A "likes" me better. His parents are being annoying. So he snapped on his way out to the gym. I'm getting real irritated with his sleep deprivation. Like I'm more tired than you but you don't see me taking it out on you for no reason. I ran errands today, none for me, and all three male cashiers hit on me and told me how lucky SO is to have such an attractive partner who runs his errands with a baby and blah blah blah. Ugh just waiting til Sunday for my glass of champagne


----------



## wookie130

SO IS lucky to have an attractive partner who cares for the baby, and runs errands for him! :)

Sounds like a clogged duct, Dobs. Is that the same thing as an engorged duct? I've heard that standing in a hot shower and just massaging the daylights out of it can help. Like, for 15 minutes or something. Sorry SO has been cranky...sounds like he's got a lot going on. What is WITH his parents, btw? Is that even normal, for them to be entirely disinterested in meeting their grandchild? I find that so...hideous, really. And a bad boss is enough to make anyone feel hostile.

M&S- I know what you mean about the mommy guilt thing with hand-me-downs. My kids wear a mix of consignment and brand-new stuff. I wanted to at least buy all new undies for both kids, and brand new socks, and a couple of pairs of brand-new tennis shoes/sneakers for both of the kids for the school year. I bought Hannah a new shirt for the first day of school next week and a new backpack and lunchbox, but other than that, I'm not spending a ton of money on a new preschool wardrobe for her. Oscar's still in home daycare, so it scarcely matters how I send him, as long as he's clean, his clothes are washed, nails trimmed, teeth brushed, etc. I need to focus on getting their cool weather wardrobe put together...so far I've just got them 2 pairs of new jeans each, and a couple of long-sleeved shirts, but they need lots of other stuff, as Iowa gets COLD. The clothing thing never ends. They're at an age where they outgrow stuff with every changing season, and it's hard to keep up with it at times. I wouldn't feel too bad if Nate's clothes are clean, no holes, unwrinkled, and are in good condition...nothing wrong with gently used stuff! If it makes you feel better, perhaps you can pick up a couple of fresher looking uniform shirts over the weekend.


----------



## JLM73

*Dob* I am just taking some biz classes, cooking with diff ovens, and some pastry techniques I have not tried.

Nothin much new here, NTNP is already a FAIL lol cuz you can see on my chart :sex: was way before and after suspected O:shrug:
So this is likely my first no chance cycle in 38 cycles *sigh*

On a side note me and the NEW man have been hanging out nearly daily, well nightly, after work. ( yess :blush: keep up ladies :rofl:
He's a guy I had been chatting with BEFORE Spanish Studly,who knocked dude outta the running cuz he is hella attentive, and always communicates, an Spanish dude tended to ghost mode, so I curbed his ass :haha:)

We are both movie nuts so we have been watching a ton.
We went to The Dark Tower last night at our newest theater- sooo nice ALL fully reclining electric leather seats. Much nicer than the old type theater chairs most have here.
Last week we saw Dunkirk ( kinda slow and LOUD) and The House ( comedy) at a drive in, and saw Atomic Blonde at the new theater as well.
I think we are gonna hang out in Orlando this weekend, so been out and about more than home lol. Frankly he's been planning surprise dates left and right, and owns his own biz so he understands the pros/cons/hectic scheds etc.
It's been quite nice.

Oh, and soon to be ex hubs apparently is losing his house soon, has started SLOWLY moving to an apt, and I went to get my last things the other day and help him move things with my SUV...1 I barely ha anything there, 2 he didn't have anything ready to move grrrr, so I wasted 90 miles worth of gas....

Also, he's only got the new financed car since they repo'd the other ( building debt again) and has decided he wants to be a SNAKE BREEDER!?
So he spent like an hour showing me, and handing me each of the TWELVE snakes and explaining their rare genomes :sleep: tho they all look like plain ass Ball Pythons...
He is highly deluded if he thinks he is gonna easily make the rare colors he is fawning over online that go for $10k! I mean hellllo....the rare snake shop he bought most of them for has hella rare colors, and me thinks :-k they are NOT gonna sell a local guy their secret recipes, nor sell him anything that is gonna create competition for themselves pffft.

He has spent about $2500 that I can tell on these snakes ( living in clear storage bins stacked up:roll:) and then texts me to pls sell him my $25 mini microwave for his apt:saywhat:
OMG!? priorities!! He cant even breed these snakes for a few years wtf??
He also asked me to give him some of my extra silverware:rofl:
He also tried to get me to go into snake biz with him, uhhh NO. Not with his free spending impulsive arse! Not to mention chihuahuas and large snakes...not a good mix...
I was like - well let me know if you need help moving at crunch time, Gotta Go!!
As I headed to the car he gave me a looong bear hug and a kiss on the cheek and said he missed me...I was seriously like blank stare lol, so yea...dude is all over the place squirrely and gonna be :shipw: very soon.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I plan to checkout the eclipse as best as can. We are at like 98 or so percent here.

Breeding ball pythons is pretty easy but yeah it's not something you get into and think you will make good money. You basically have to invent a new morph to make decent money. Seeing the current morphs going at x price means in 9-18 months (Which his snakes won't be ready to breed for at least 18 months most likely minimum 2 years) that 10 k price will be down to 50-75% less because so many are breeding the rare, sought after morph. 30 years ago when ball pythons were just starting to get decent morphs something as simple as an Ivory was going for 25k or more.


----------



## JLM73

I agree *CP*...he just thinks it will be super easy to create something new/rare, and honestly s housing the snakes like he saw them t the snake shop rather than tanks/cages with more space, and he is SUPER disorganized, and gets bored quickly, so I give him at most 6-12 months before he sells off most of them.
Only 1 very large male is friendly the rest strike and bite frequently( he bought 6 males and 6 females).
Also he is only focusing on getting them to 1700grams weight to breed, rather than an age per what he read...and the ages are guesses but most are pretty small.
He also has no plans to breed the large friendly male??Just bought it on clearance, so yea...just cuz it was cheap, and it has no rare genes, just a typical ball...

ALso CP :thumbup: nice Insem timing!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I second j on the timing. Fxed

J dude ex has lost his mind lol. My friend breeds snakes but definitely not balls. Gl to him. Glad to hear that your classes and man friend are going well. Sorry this cycle was a bust with timing though :( also yay for movie dates! I love going to the movies then breaking them down with SO after.

Oh and on top of the sleep deprivation is the sex deprivation so that's not helping things. My post partum check is in two weeks (5 weeks pp, but I was told nonsex for six weeks so we'll see)


----------



## pacificlove

J, haha, good luck to the ex! Friend of mine is the general manager of a pet store and she breeds hedgehogs and some lizards. They need very little attention and do their own thing. At least if she doesn't sell to private homes she can sell them in her store! There are a few hundred dollars in each baby hedgehog. We were laughing as we are both in the wrong business, should be breeding poodle crosses, here they sell close to $2000 for a mutt!

Dobs: too bad SO can't keep private life and work life separate

On the Logan front: he just ate a whole bunch of oatmeal and Joghurt for breakfast, then a couple of Cheerios. He finally seemed satisfied. Half an hour later: a full boob! That's a lot of food! 

And his first tooth is currently cutting through


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay for a good appetite! He's growing so fast!

Speaking of boys eating a ton little A has already eaten 5x since midnight and the full 2oz each time/ he sounds like he might wake soon. So I'm really hoping he's hitting another spurt. It's crazy because he went from not even fitting the preemie size swaddle to almost ready for the nb size one.

I have no desire to move and there is nothing in the house to make for dinner and we ordered out the last three days ugh


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks-did the best could with timing so we shall see. 
I have 3 ballpythons that I plan to breed eventually but I have no plans on making real money off of them. Basically I'd only make profit if I ended up with a pastel ivory or Ivory bumblebee or something. Odds of those are like 2-5% lol

Balls can be strikey as young snakes but typically calm once they get bigger. I bought all mine at a couple months old and the male is sweet but the picky eater the females are more aggressive but better eaters

Totes of appropriate size are fine for balls as they are practically pet rock snakes and not that exploring in nature.


----------



## kittykat7210

Okay so eventful afternoon, had a small bleed which stopped when I got to the maternity unit (typical) so they've sent me home after being monitored for 40 minutes saying it was my bloody show, but I've just passed this blood clot and the bleeding has started up again, do I need to ring again or am I being worried over nothing?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pacificlove

Not sure if snakes are in our future. Our cat hunts them. I recently saw our cat drag a full grown gardner snake across the driveway. Good thing we only have harmless snakes here hahahaha

Dobs, there are a number of spurts in the early days. Yay for A being such a good eater! 
As for dinner ideas: I am running out of ideas myself... Yesterday's dinner was homemade pita bread and Tzatziki with gyros spiced ground beef. Now it also needs to be appealing to L as he eats whatever is on our plates. Plain Ground beef, not as big as a hit as the fish (lingcod) we had Sunday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yuuuum I wanna come over to your house. We eat nothing fancy because SO just wants plain crap. Easy to cook but I worry he gets bored. Might pick up a paleo cookbook or something, though he thinks that's stupid lol

Yeah cats and snakes or chis and snakes sound like recipes for heartache lol

Kit no idea. I'm not seeing a whole lot of mucus in there but I'm not a doctor lol. All I know is I guessed tomorrow so maybe baby is prepping to make me right?! Whoop whoop lol but I mean idk can't hurt to call? How's your kick count? Any pain? Any fever?


----------



## pacificlove

Ffs!!! The lady that bakes downstairs knocked on the front door, so dog barked and woke L from his nap. And she even said "oh I thought it was unusually quiet". Ffs
I am starting to think I'll close the kitchen to her when we have a second.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I thought it was unusually quiet?! I would have murdered her lol you need one of those signs that says don't knock dogs will bark sleeping baby will wake up and mom will scream lol jk 

You're so nice though letting her use the kitchen


----------



## kittykat7210

Pacific I'm sorry that L was awoken, I'd have been seriously pissed off!


----------



## pacificlove

Oh I am still pissed! Dobs, where do I sign up for one of those signs? At the end it just needs to say "just hope I notice you behind the door".

She asked me to move my truck so she could drive closer to the kitchen to unload some things. I told her give me 10-15 as I'll try to put him down again. (Sorry, I ain't moving my shit on your call!) Then at the end of the 15 minutes a delivery truck comes down the driveway. So I give him a few minutes and decide "time to go to the mailbox and hope L falls asleep in the truck". So delivery guy didn't get to chat for 15 mins to the baker today because he needed to MOVE! 

Still pissed... My baby is cranky now


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs misery loves company A is overdue for a shit so he's been slowly leaning toxic farts and squirming uncomfortably/crying cuz he hasn't pooed since yesterday night lol not lol


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, sorry didn't mean to ignore you! I never had a bloody show so am useless.... It looks bright and fresh. Hopefully your bloody show and impending labor!! Fx


----------



## Fern81

Kitty I say phone again! You're paying these medical professionals a lot of money, phone a million times if needed. Or go in again. Good luck!

Ok so I had another faint + yesterday (dh saw it immediately) but then AF started! So Idk if it was a cp or not but idc. I wasn't living very healthy and not taking any prenatals etc, just wasn't ready for a natural bfp with potentially suboptimal embryo. Sooo....We're starting the FET process! Going to see the dr today. I'm scared sh*tless atm.


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern I'm not paying anything :rofl: the beauty of the NHS, but I hate using up their limited resources unnecessarily! It's basically stopped this morning though so I think it's fine!

Sorry about the possible chemical but exciting that you are starting FET!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo fxed fern! Why are you scared if you don't mind sharing. Hope things go well at the appointment!

Kit glad it stopped!

So speaking of over paying my l&d scare trip was $500 and my actual delivery weekend was $5,000!!!! Say wtf?! I haven't gotten the itemized bill but I am not amused. SO's benny card gives us $10k so really it's nothing out of pocket but wtf if I wasn't on his insurance wtf?! I am one more paycheck away from clearing my credit card debt. Ridiculous. In some states that's a down payment on a house with down payment first time home buyer assistance! Sorry I am like super bothered by this idk how it all added up to 5k


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh it's like browny now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo interesting interesting. Curious to see if anything progresses today labor wise


----------



## kittykat7210

I meant to say how ridiculous those fees are!! 5000 just to birth your baby is mad! 

Don't think labours going to happen, I think I'm destined to go overdue!


----------



## Fern81

Kit well your tax money goez to NHS so I still maintain you're paying! ! Lol.

Dobs I'm scared of doctors, scared of drs procedures esp such invasive ones, scared of a bfn, and also scared to have another baby so close to this one haha this is going to be an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## wookie130

Kitty...I don't. I think things are happening, and that blood was just the beginning. Definitely on baby watch for you. I think your body is gearing up, and in the next few days you'll have little E! 

I think I paid $3,000 for my kids' c-sections at the time, Dobs. Insurance covers certain things, but not all. It'll be interesting to see how much this baby's delivery costs, due to the ACA. We'll see.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I guess it's more like what wasn't covered. I had looked a few things up beforehand, but I know we had issues with blood sugar testing and this and that. lol curious to see how bad the otc pain killers were like warning! Bring your own pain killers :rofl:

Fern :hugs: I'd say something more inspirational but I'm exhausted

So I'm on the verge of breaking and SO snapped at his folks so they are coming over Sunday. And the house is a mess. His mom is very spotless get on the floor to clean baseboards no excuses so I'm not amused that I have to spend today cleaning for people I can't stand. But tomorrow I'll be at my mom's and she has told me I can sleep all day if I want she'll watch A. Only perk to bottle feeding is I can hand him off to my mom for hours upon hours to sleep. I could clean Saturday when I don't have dogs or A but then I have to drive across the bay twice (total 160m) and I'd rather not.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks dobs & kitty. 

So we've officially started! Starting meds on sunday, going back for a scan in 10 days, embrio transfer tentatively in about 20 days. In 4/5 weeks I could be pregnant again. Eeeeekkkkkkk!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and SO offered to hire people but I hate people being in my house so not happening 

Fern that's so exciting!!! Fxed!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh fern that's great!!! I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, so excited for you!

Dobs, just say screw it and don't clean. Ffs, you just had a baby and no one should be expecting nearly as much from you as you are doing!!

Kitty, I don't think you'll be long, maybe a few more days of that!

Hospital bills, the most expensive part for us was the $40 for parking at the hospital. Expensive for parking but nothing like what you guys are paying for the actually delivery. Even our ferry back to the little island we live on is paid for as this was for a "medical need".


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats on starting again Fern! Super excited for you. Sounds like a CP to me but like you said you weren't ready and now you'll have a great chance!

Dobs- hire someone! I used to always care about my house and what people thought and it finally sank in not to long ago that I don't have time to care what others think of my house. I clean as much as possible and it is what it is. 

Kit- hopefully labor starts soon but I think you'll go over only because you want E here so bad lol and that's always how it works!!


Michael is getting two teeth finally. Ones starting to erupt and the other is right there. So that's cool and he's a pretty chill kid so I can tell he hurts but as long as he has a bottle and somewhere to practice his standing he's pretty happy.


----------



## JLM73

*Kit* I didn't see mucus really either in that pic, but agreed it seems to be the start of something! My plug was only noticeable with my oldest 2, sorta like a huge snot glob with blood streaks in it...
I'd be surprised if you went overdue tho.

*Pacific* yea, you def need some sort of sign when L sleeps...maybe one saying NOT knock and to call you?? Assuming your dog ignores the ring like most.

*Fern* Sorry about the poss chem, but OMG exciting you are started on FET again!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to clean and I really cannot deal with a cleaner. We had housekeepers most of my life, and in this parts they periodically steal and you have to not be home but leave the key out or house unlocked (not ok with me in this complex). Plus I just hate people. So I know I'm b*ing over something with a solution but I can't lol.

It matters to SO. His family hates me enough as it is, his mom will give zero shits I just had a baby because she had two and as a proper woman her house was always clean but his dad actually helped with the baby at night/when he was home. SO tries but can't figure it out and gets mad and quite frankly with his strength he's the type to accidentally shake a baby. But it's the first time his mom, SIL, and brother will be over. His dad has been over and wouldn't care.

Meanwhile I got a very broken five hours of sleep. I was so tired I skipped pumping two hours ago and now I have stabbing pains in my boob. But I can't pump because a won't go back to sleep. I think his stomach is bugging him since he won't burp but about forty minutes later I'm getting some yawns

Pl that is awesome! Though man $40 to park?! Was the road paved with gold and attractive men carry you to the delivery room like a Greek goddess?


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs just a suggestion because I started them last week and it's changed my life lol have you heard of biogaia probiotic drops for babes? Poppy had issues with yaw and poopingn and they've changed my life honestly lol she's so much more pleasant since starting them. She also poops burps and farts more frequently!


----------



## kittykat7210

The lack of mucus is what concerned me as well, but I don't know if because I've been losing loads anyway whether I'm out of mucus now or something!


----------



## pacificlove

J, I love your idea, however our house is in a dead zone so no cell phone reception. Plus the baking lady doesn't have one anyway. 

Dobs, we were at the hospital for a total of 3 days. Hospital parking is expensive here and there are groups trying to change that. However the zoning doesn't allow it. They've built 2 new hospitals in this area recently and they were able to zone the land so that they can't charge for parking. If health Care is free, so should the parking. Someone (on low income) should not have to worry about a parking ticket because they can't afford $10 parking when visiting a dying relative for example!

Green, yay for teeth and no grumpy baby! Logan too is still pretty happy considering his tooth is breaking through. He's had a few extra long sleeps though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Future! He farts a storm lol and usually burps before I even have a chance to start patting, but occasionally he'll go through a period where he won't burp for several feedings. It's weird. And last night he was also sneezing himself awake a lot but I couldn't suck anything out of his nose 

Kit weird but like you said if you lost a lot of plug already that could be it. I wouldn't worry too much but calling never hurts if you get anxious :)

Green and pl how cool teeth are coming in!!! Glad to hear the boys are handling it like champs

He fits in a small swaddleme! Yay!!!! No more preemie clothes, no more preemie diapers, no more preemie swaddles!


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww great milestone dobby!! Congrats!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, I would go in to get checked tbh - it's their job, and while I'm as careful as anyone about not wasting NHS resources, childbirth is not a time that you can skimp on :) and they'll tell you the same. I've never bled for labour - a bloody show, yes, but it was a big glob of clear mucus with old blood in it. Either way, nearly baby time! :happydance:

So excited for you too Fern :D it's petrifying but you get on with it! And makes it easier in the long term.

Dobs - tell the in-laws to f off. If they already hate you anyway, who cares? :rofl: it took me a long time to stand up to my dad and brush off his criticisms but once I just accepted that he has had a hard life, he is a very hard and set in his ways old man, and at the end of the day, I only need to deal with it occasionally, it got easier.

I can't remember anything else, sorry. I've been up since 6am and my brain is fried after my first day's training :) it's very exciting. I haven't felt this exhausted for non-baby reasons for a very, very long time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww kudos to getting the first training day done! Woot!

lol I would normally but my relationship with them isn't about me. End of day it's about A (horrid or not, I want him to have experiences with all four grandparents and he can make his own judgements) and SO (because as much as SO complains about his mom, he clearly wants her love/attention/approval). I don't give a flying rat's ass, but SO said it's important to him. And we have a general rule that if one of us says something is important then we take it seriously.

A did fall asleep eventually and a quick shower and a couple protein kodiak cakes later I had enough of an energy spurt to start phase one/ declutter. Done with the downstairs then just have to do the upstairs. Then the actual cleaning can begin. I texted my family and they said if they need to rally and come here then they can, but I'd rather push myself today and sleep tomorrow than have them over tomorrow and end up working both days lol.

In other all about me news the infant insert arrived for my ergobaby so here's to doing a Costco run Sunday morning


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I recently told my dad offand we usually get along great. I was holding L and he started to whack me with his little hand into the face so told him with "no" in a stern voice. He understood and stopped. So dad says "oh go right ahead, it ok!"
I almost ignored it but in the end I am glad I stood up for myself. "We are teaching L that it is NOT ok to whack and two you just totally underminded my authority as a parent". He didn't say much more beside sorry, but I think it sink in.


----------



## DobbyForever

It'd be different if it were my parents or if SO had a better relationship with his family/if I had any relationship with his family. She won't say anything to my face either so I can't really call her out on judging me, and in fairness a lot of this mess was long before baby or pregnancy lol


----------



## wookie130

I think they sound awful, Dobby. Meh. Like someone once said to me, "Other's opinion of me is none of my business." I'd be respectful, keep the peace, as you plan on doing, and not worry about how they feel about you one iota. The very fact that they're waiting until the baby is nearly a month old to see him for the first time, says that something is seriously amiss with them...what grandparent isn't chomping at the bit to meet their grandbaby for the first time? It's sad that SO so badly wants their approval. I mean, I GET IT, but I still think it's sad. Neither of you have anything to prove to these people. The fact that they despise you just shows that they're a couple of rums who don't get it. Oh well. Their loss.

Yay for A fitting into some new baby stuff! He's definitely growing. Babies can follow some weird growth patterns. My kids have been all over the place with their growth percentiles. Hannah's a whole head taller than Ozzy, and she's all legs. Oscar is short and stumpy, but he's starting to really thin out like a little boy. In other words, A is tiny now, but there is no way to predict how he will grow over time...it varies, and means little at this stage.

Kitty- I don't know anything about the blood vs. mucous, or if it's something you should be worried about... I think it's a promising sign, but I don't know.

Fern!!!! I'm sorry about the possible chemical...but yay for the upcoming IVF! Best of luck, and we're all hoping for the best results, and a sibling for baby. :happydance:


----------



## Fern81

Thanks everyone! After yesterday & officially starting with everything, a calmness settled over me :) so I'm doing great for now, hope it lasts this whole cycle. 
Oh and my great neighbour friend (they moved in a year ago, about our age, and her son is the same age as mine), decided to start ttc now because they also want another baby the same age as ours lol! Their original plan was to wait to ttc until next year. So we're both hoping we get to be bump buddies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern how awesome! Lots of baby dust to you both! Childhood neighbor friends are the best.

Yeah idk they're bat crap and make me love my family more lol. In their defense, it's hard to visit when you're gallivanting around Europe. They were gone a month (mid July to mid August). SO was hurt they didn't cancel they trip, then he was hurt they had time to text pics but not ask about me/the baby, then he was hurt they came home and made plans with the SIL but didn't ask to see A. But he also didn't tell them I was pregnant until I was like... hellllla pregnant and things got super awk at his birthday dinner when his mom was like so why the f* did she tell her parents at 6 weeks but we didn't find out until March? The shit goes both ways. 99.9% of their family drama would be solved if all their dumb asses A- talked about their feelings and B- listened to each other talk about their feelings.

So now that A is like proper nb size idk how you mommas push such big babies out your lady parts lol like I tore a storm with my 5lber (I maintain I tore so badly because they made me wait so long to push/let me push too hard) so idk how a baby this size comes out lol


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I feel like coaching me to push hard might've been responsible for my tearing too. Can you believe some women apparently don't have to push at all?! Anyway, that's exciting that A is in newborn size now. I bet it'll be fun to be able to start going through the many, many outfits you have for him (haha). And I get the in-law thing. It's hard. I'd struggle not to care and would not be able to assert myself; I'd just be bitter AF on the sly. But luckily my in-laws aren't judgmental at all. I'm still a bit freaked out that my MIL was the one who mopped up literal pools of my blood from ALL over the bathroom when I had my haemorrhage (I was taken to hospital so had no idea till much later). And it was all in the grouting too... sorry tmi.

Fern - that's so darn exciting - the FET as well as TTC2 with your neighbour. So surreal that you could be preg again in just a over a month!

Future - I forgot to say Poppy is such a lovely name. 

M+S - non-baby stuff can be so fun, huh? Glad you're enjoying the training. How long will it take?

Kitty - I agree with M+S - don't hesitate to ask to get checked out. I wonder what midwife will say at your next appointment an' all. My renewed guess is 40+3 which I believe is still earlier than the median FTM, at least in Canada.

Hmm can't remember much else...


----------



## Jezika

Oh, re: teeth, tbh Tilly hasn't shown any signs of teething related pain or grumpiness, and she has SIX proper teeth, all fully out. Either that or I seriously suck at interpreting my baby's behaviour.

Ohhh and burping! I very recently read that in some countries people don't even burp their babies. I think there was also a study in India that seemed to show that babies who weren't burped were LESS fussy. Can't jump to conclusions of course, but I did find it interesting. I've always felt bad when I couldn't get Tilly to burp or the fact I don't burp her when she nurses through the night, so I'm gonna cling to this as validation ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

So welcome into the world Evelyn, she came out at 7lb 9oz and unfortunately had shoulder dystocia. But it's cool we got her out without tearing me, and from first contraction to being born was 11 very intense hours!

They were really unhappy with her heart rate for ages, turns out I have some sort of infection so me and Evie have to stay in hospital for a few days unfortunately. But I managed to get her out before the forceps came!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congrats Kitty!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Kitty! So glad they didn't use forceps and that you didn't tear! So sorry about the infection :(. But yay you're holding her and she's so cute even at an angle. Love your baby and rest up <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez lol you are not inept at baby whispering. Though I feel like you ladies are setting me up to be let down with all this blissful teething lol

I'm curious to see what passive aggressive crap she throws and what aggressive crap his brother throws. Cuz I'm not in the mood to have any shade thrown in my house.

SO went from super sweet to asshole. I got home late and was scrubbing the patio, and even though he had a migraine I was clearly exhausted so he offered to actually do housework. I declined cuz control issues/ at this point had my second wind. So I clean for three hours. This is A's 4-5 hour sleep stretch and then catch two hours of sleep. I'm feeding A and then SO decides now, NOW to clean up his s* so he's stomping around with the light on cursing and complaining like um dumbass how is it our faults that I've been cleaning for days and you wait until you are exhausted to do it? And he tripped over my pump and complained that I leave it everywhere (I only leave it out from 2am to 8am aka when I'm downstairs sleeping on a f*ing couch so he can sleep), he drops and breaks the picture frame and when I offer to sweep it up for him makes a passive aggressive comment about where I had placed it, then has the nerve to tell me to make sure my pile on the table is cleaned up.

And so he comes over to say he's sorry he's just stressed but his apology is him just shitting all over my condo/our life and how his parents and brothers are going to see him/us as failures.

I'm so f*ing done. Like wtf. WTF my mom's house was a mess, I was a mess, my kid has dead skin on his neck because I feel like I'm choking him when I try to clean it and do you think my stepbrother and his wife gave two craps? No! He fed my son and his wife burped him and we all sat around laughing. And then offered to babysit. Like that's how family should be.

And I finally cracked and told my parents that the truth is I don't love SO. I stopped loving him back when he slept with that fucking whore when I was 16w pregnant and got drunk and went on a rant about how she was so much better than me for hours, but she wasn't she just wasn't me. And it finally clicked for me that I deserve better. But here I am. Stuck with him because A- he's my kid's dad, B- that was six months ago, C- he's trying, D- I can't afford this kid without him and if I go for child support he might hurt me, E- if I leave he will get shared custody and then I have to leave A with him/his family alone and I'm not about to subject him to that level of psychological or physical abuse.

I'm seriously considering selling my condo and asking my mom if I can just rent from her again and if she'll retire next year to babysit. But that doesn't solve custody and my brother just interned at the family court and said now judges want to give dads time so if the dad shows any interest the judges get super excited.

Sorry venting.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit congratulations! Can't wait for a proper birth story and more pics <3 

Fern good luck with everything! Sorry the natural bfp didn't work out but sounds like you're in a better head space for this cycle.

Cp good luck with your timing this month!

You too J! Btw whose sperm are you using? 

Dobs i'm so sorry your in such a sticky situation. Not sure where you're at with cleaning but i highly recommend a cleaning person, just hire someone recommended feom personal experience. Best money i ever spent when we were selling our house. I cried tears of joy when they were done because i was so stressed about cleaning and they knocked it out quick.

As far as the baby...so what makes you happy. You can try making it work perhaps with couples counseling, but ultimately if you have a custody battle the fact of the matter is SO is his father and deserves to be in his life if he wants. Sounds like he's in love with A so I don't think you have much to worry about, if you can make stipulations about his family's role in A's care. Is SO on the same page about that? 

UGH MONEY. Our bill was over $4000 to the hospital, another $1200 to my doctor, and another $1000 to the other docs. Our out of pocket max was $6500 :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Teething - Nathaniel was bothered, but he's bothered by everything. And his first teeth didn't come in til 14 months. The other two never batted an eyelid. I got my wisdom teeth in my 20's and it was excrutiating so how babies grow a full set and don't cry 24/7 I've no idea.

My training will take a long time. Two days a week is both our max tolerance - it's very tiring and stressful both teaching and learning so I expect sometimes even two days may be too much and she'll want a break. But I waited seven years for her to even agree to train me so I'm good with however long :haha: 

Dobs. :hugs: Have you told SO any of this stuff? It is possible for people to change but they have to want to do so. We all carry the damage inflicted by family, school, the world in general and some more than others but again, it can be broken free from. His family sound awful and you both can choose not to tolerate that. He needs to realise that if that's how his mother is, he will never win her approval the way he craves. My dad was threatened with me walking away completely, and my brother barely communicates with him at all, and he STILL can't help himself making comments about s**t that doesn't concern him. The man is a negative nancy and he's getting worse with age. It took me a long time to start answering back to him and chances are the fear of failure and never feeling good enough are just the scars I'll have to live with from my upbringing. But I'm much happier now that I I'm standing up for myself. 

And at the end of the day, what's best for A is having a happy mum. Staying for his sake is counter-productive because he'll see the unhappiness. You'll get child support and it sounds like your own family are also supportive. However, right now is the most stressful in my experience of having babies, the first three months are by far the hardest. It is not a good time to make big decisions. 

I still vote giving MIL the fingers though. She'll find fault no matter what you do. At least spit in her coffee or something!


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats kitty!!! Welcome to the world little one!! Can you wait to see pictures :)

Jez, interesting about not burping. I don't think I did it much with L, he usually does all by himself... :ROFL:
Tilly has 6 teeth?!wow

Last night was the first time I put Logan back into his own bed. We did the usually of he goes down into his own bed at night and then get him when he cries. At 4 am he just didn't settle so I booted him back to his bed. It took him 10 minutes to fall asleep again. Not sure if I heard him cry a while later, but it's now almost 8 am and he's still asleep! I feel like my parenting fail is also a parenting win at the same time.


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Kitty!
She looks lovely.

Thanks, gigs.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty huge congrats!! 

Dobby sorry you are feeling this way. I agree that I wouldn't want to make major decisions at this point. It is a very stressful time and hormones out of whack. I think you are doing too much. But at the end of the day it's your life and decision. Happy to hear you vent too if that's what you want. I hope it goes well today. Remember it's their loss if they don't want to spend time with A. 

Jez holy crap 6 teeth?? I hope Victoria is mellow about teething. I've kind of thought she's already been as increases drooling, bites at hands, some fussiness. I may be wrong though. 

M&S I hope you are enjoying it even if it's tiring. Also soit on her coffee :rofl:

Gigs, my deductible is 3000. I met it prior to hospitalization so I owed 550 both me, same for V, and same for ambulance ride. I got off easy as I saw my bill from hospital was 15,000. Sad how expensive bringing a baby into the world can be. 

Cppeace good luck on your tee!

Fern so excited for you. Now you and peace need to get preggo. Oh and that is awesome your neighbor is ttc too! 

Pacific, glad he fell asleep and for awhile too.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol my tee... tww I'm sure you meant.
My 2ww has been very uneventful so far. Yesterday had weird metalic taste with my fudgcicle and water. Today everything I eat is strong flavored so that doesn't happen again lol.
My rootbeer kinda tastes like pepto though... can't win for losing. 
Very boring chart too. Unusually low temps but no dips so good I guess.


----------



## shaescott

I'M BAAAAAACK! :haha:

I actually don't need a summary, I had time to read the whole thing due to the long drive I'm currently enduring. Lots of stuff happened so I'll probably miss a lot of stuff replying here. 

Trying to start from the beginning lol. 

On the Charlottesville thing, I don't think anyone thinks that it's a town of neo-Nazis. Just a few bad seeds. And it's very disappointing and horrifying that the counter-protesters attacked people with battery acid and the like. Violence is totally unacceptable. Prayers to the family of the woman who was killed. What a terrible day. We are so much more alike than we realize, in every way really. I wish we could all come together despite our differences, and work to make the world better for everyone. 

Geez my brain is blanking. 

Kitty, congrats on E arriving! Sorry about the difficulties, but glad she's here now!

PL oh geez on the MIL issues and the baker lady. 

CP fx'd for this cycle! :dust:

Fern, so excited for you for the FET! Awesome that your neighbor is also TTC!

J, oof ex-hubs seems to be a mess. Expecting to make it big breeding snakes? I think he needs a reality check. And professional help, probably. No shame in therapy.

Dobs, sorry about SO and his family. They sound awful. Also sorry about not loving SO after the incident during your pregnancy. I agree with others that now is not the time for big decisions, but you do what you need to do to keep A safe and happy. I would definitely not let his parents watch A. If it comes to it, I would request that the judge ban unsupervised visits with A and SO's parents, to ensure they aren't left alone with him, and maybe even that you (not just SO) have to be there if they're going to be with A. If they're a danger to him, make sure a judge knows that. Hopefully you can work it out without that of course. 

If I didn't mention you, I'm sorry, my memory can only hold so much lol


----------



## Cppeace

Welcome back Shae. Thanks for the luck. 

I won't get much into political in this thread but I will say I am 100% against ANTIFA. It stands for Anti First Amendment and basically threatens any who who says things that go against their limited approved dialogue. 
I am one of those true believers that says " I may hate what you say, but I will die for your right to say it."
Antifa is also the group that tends to get the most violent and has bashed people's heads in for daring to wear a red hat. 

As for the rest, as long as no one gets hurt and you aren't breaking laws protest all you like. Unfortunately it seems many on the left have forgotten the don't break the law part. The "alt right" was there legally and the "alt left" was there illegally.


----------



## shaescott

Actually CP, Antifa stands for anti-fascism according to a quick google search, but I agree with you on everything else. While I personally think the alt-right (specifically neo-nazis and blatant racists etc) is despicable, I do not condone alt-left violence on them, I think the alt-left is also despicable, because any violence is not okay. There is an extreme on both sides, and the extremes are quite terrible. I may be liberal, but I'm not alt-left, for a liberal I'm actually relatively conservative, I'm more moderate (I think thats the right word?). I will never physically harm someone for their beliefs, despite how despicable I find them to be. I agree with you on the "die for your right to say your opinion" thing. Sadly it seems my party has gotten more and more extreme over the past few years, and I have not followed them. It seems my party has left me. But at the same time, I am not a conservative, nor will I ever be. No offense of course to conservatives, I know many of you on here are conservative, I just mean I can't personally agree with most conservative beliefs. But I won't conform to extreme left beliefs either. 

Anyway, I hope that this politics talk wasn't too provocative, and if it is let me know, and I'll shut up lol. I don't want to come back and immediately start a fight.


----------



## Cppeace

I am very middle of the road on most of my politics but basically have been told by people on the left "There is no room for compromise- you are either with us or against us and there will be blood." 
I never join things that are fear based. 
The ANTIFA term is quoted both ways by it's own members. I've seen them show up and ruin things that were about nothing but free speech. So I tend to believe my version of it. If the "alt left" was against true fascist behavior they'd look in the mirror and change. 
My issue is not with anyone's beliefs whether religious or political- it has always been with the I'm right, your wrong- it's that simple people.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- Huge congratulations on E's arrival...I'm sorry it was rough, and that she was having heart decels, and shoulder dystocia, etc. I see she has a lovely head of dark hair like her mother! <3 She's beautiful, and she's also a perfect weight/size! So that silly midwife can go bugger off! Haha! How is she eating? Have you had a lot of visitors?

Fern- Whoohoo!!! :happydance: I hope this yields your next bfp!!!!

Teething - My son is the slowest teether EVER. He is now 3, and still doesn't have his 2-year molars. Like, none of them. Ugh.

Dobby- I'm sorry you're so stuck right now in this position. I also agree that perhaps now isn't the best time to make any major life decisions regarding your relationship with SO, but it sounds like you really just needed to verbalize your feelings to someone in person about how you don't love SO anymore. Maybe you're at the point where you just wanted to hear yourself say it out-loud. You should know that if you're real about not loving him, you will NOT be doing Aidan any favors by staying with him. Aidan deserves a happy mother, who is either happy by herself, or free to truly love someone else. Financially, if you split up, you'll have to do find something on the side to make ends meet...maybe do some direct sales or something for some extra $$$. If you do 50/50 visitation, it's possible to co-parent amicably, and productively. I'm not saying you have to make any of these decisions NOW, but honestly, you shouldn't have to feel stuck in this situation if it's not sustainable for your long-term happiness. There is ALWAYS a way. When I left my first husband, I knew the house would go into foreclosure, and that his addiction would spiral out of control. I left on a rainy night with just my clothes, my TV, no bed or mattress (just a sleeping bag), some kitchen utensils and dishes, and that was about it. I had secretly lined up a place about a month before, and rented a U-Haul. I didn't know what was going to happen, but I knew that leaving him had to happen, and I never looked back. I know your situation is different, but my point is, where there's a will, there's a way. Not everything will be perfect all of the time, and when SO has A, you will have very little control over what happens there...that is HIS time with his son, and if he chooses to have A around his kooky parents, I'm not sure that legally there's much you can do there. But, down the road, just know that you CAN explore the possibilities.

Ugh. My students start back on Thursday. I've been busting my buns trying to prepare for the school year, and I'm just not even feeling excited about any part of it this year. In fact, I'm dreading it, actually. :/


----------



## M&S+Bump

Anti-fa is anti-fascism, not anti first amendment - we have antifa here and the amendment stuff is very much a US thing. They are as destructive as anything they protest against, in my opinion. I read into your 'amendments' and most of it is bollocks lol. Anyway. I'm a little bit drunk. I don't particularly care to get into politics etc again. 

Apparently this day in 2014 I tried on size 10 jeans and they were too big (I was 6 months after giving birth to Ella - size 10 is 30" waist or less) and I felt the need to boast on facebook. How the mighty have fallen. &#128530;


----------



## Cppeace

lol If I had a 30inch waist I'd boast too lol.


----------



## shaescott

Wooks, I'm so sorry about what you went through with your ex. But I'm very happy that your life is now a million times better, since you have two lovely children and one on the way, and a supportive husband. Not everyone makes it out. I'm glad you did. 

I haven't measured my waist in quite some time, but since last time I measured it I weighed the same as I do now, I'll assume it's the same, which was 26 inches.


----------



## DobbyForever

Not gonna say anything other than vice had an interesting episode on it. Highly suggest it

I haven't read yet. Haven't slept. In law visit went surprisingly well. I'm still unamused by SO. Gonna nap before game of thrones and my champagne. I love you all


----------



## Jezika

Can't stay but wanted to say CONGRATS KITTY!! Baby E is finally here and you didn't even go overdue! She's a beauty. I'd love to see more pics. Cannot wait to hear your birth story either, and all about your new bundle. <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey guys, sorry I've not really had time to message properly or even read! 

Basically I started getting contractions that were straight away 2 minutes apart about 6pm, by 8pm I wanted to go to hospital and the lady on the labour phone was reluctant to let me come in because I was a first time mum and the labour could be ages away. Anyway she finally agreed for me to come in and it's a good job she did because I didn't know it but I was running a fever. They started monitoring baby and her heart rate was ~190 going up to 205 on occasion so they weren't happy, midwife decided to break my waters and start me on antibiotics and fluids through an IV, they started discussing the need for a c section if I didn't progress very quickly. I stayed true to no pain relief until about an hour before they checked I was fully dilated, but then I asked for an epidural because I couldn't hack it unfortunately! I went from 4cm to fully dilated in 4 hours, and I'm sure if they had checked I was fully dilated well beforehand! Because I literally had 2 cervical checks :rofl: anyway my waterbirth without constant monitoring went out of the window about 5 minutes after I got into hospital, I'm just glad I progressed quick enough not to need a c section! Anyway by the time they said I could push (they let me just contract for 2 hours after getting to fully dilated to get Evie down more to conserve my energy) anyway Evie's heart rate was up again so they were preparing the forceps team who were with someone else, and the lady said if I could get her out before they got here then they won't use forceps, so I pushed hard :rofl: and her head came out fine, her shoulders weren't budging after a further 4 pushes, so they rang the emergency bell and suddenly there were people everywhere, the stirrups were off and they held my legs basically behind my head whilst a lady flung Evie about trying to get her shoulders out, anyway they got her out fine, how I didn't tear I don't know! Then there was a lot of blood and the placenta wouldn't come away despite the injection I didn't want so it was there for about an hour before they managed to get it out just before I was whisked to theatre to have it removed manually, the lady who was going to take me to theatre had one last attempt and managed to get it out. Anyway I ended up losing 2 pints of blood during the birth which is classed as haemorrhaging but I didn't need a transfusion or anything, I was very woozy for about 5 hours but am okay otherwise, they are keeping us in for 2 days to keep giving me and Evie IV antibiotics. But am on a ward and I've only had an hours sleep due to snoring, a constant crying baby and loud lady on the phone. I've got a throbbing headache and they keep not giving me any paracetamol for it. 

Evie's struggling to latch despite no tongue or lip ties, she just doesn't open her mouth, so at the moment I'm expressing and giving it to her until she figures out how to feed on her own. 

Anyway not how I wanted any of this to go but it did and I'm over the moon with her! I just wish she wasn't such a trouble maker!


----------



## wookie130

Geez, Kitty! You really went through it, didn't you? I can't believe that midwife didn't want you coming in even though your contractions were only 2 mins. apart!!! That was rather presumptious for her to think that because you've never had a baby that you couldn't progress very quickly...it does happen, and she didn't seem to factor that in. Happy to hear you didn't need a transfusion...that would have sucked. Hopefully the antibiotics kick the infection, and you'll both be home before you know it. This is probably the most trouble little E will give you in the next few weeks. :hugs: Well...other than maybe having some latching issues, and the typical newborn wakefulness at night. LOL!


----------



## Twag

Congrats Kitty sorry your labour wasn't as expected but glad to hear she is here safe & well :hugs:


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Kitty!


----------



## M&S+Bump

They won't have wanted to check you often so's not to introduce any more bacteria if infection was already present. Too much checking can cause an infection by itself!

Sounds rough, likewise I'm impressed you didn't tear especially with all that! Glad you managed to avoid the forceps.

Not opening their mouth is normal - you just have to persevere and help them, they've never done this before either. Pinch your boob to try and just basically try and shove it in there - once they figure out that's where milk comes from, they'll start opening up lol.

I still have 20+ lb to lose before I even consider trying on the jeans I bought that day. Thankfully they were high waisted so the lower belly sag won't be an issue as long as I can get the rest of me to shrink enough :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Congrats kitty! Awesome birth story, despite things not going as planned. I can't wait to see more pics of Evie!

Otherwise selfish post now

Day 2 of road trip over here. Can't wait to get home. I move into college in 13 days. To say that I'm terrified is an understatement :rofl: I'm excited, don't get me wrong... but I've lived in the same house my entire life, and now I'm gonna be living somewhere else for months at a time... and I'm gonna have a roommate, which I haven't had since I was 10 (I had bunk beds with my lil sis). She seems nice though, and she's bringing a keurig (bless that girl) and some fans so it should be okay. I'm working 7 hours the day before I leave :rofl: so that's gonna be fun... and I have to do all my laundry and re-pack, but for college this time, so basically all my clothes. It's basically like I'm moving. It's so weird. But anyway, I'm excited to start earning my degree, taking classes I'm actually interested in (mostly lol, I'm not very interested in the gen ed requirements like the writing class I have to take, nor the intermediate Spanish class they put me in). I'm pretty excited for psychology and A&P. It's only now starting to feel real, ya know? (Try to remember back to starting college if you lived on campus lol, I know I'm such a baby compared to you ladies)


----------



## Cppeace

So decided to start testing early and tested today. Not really seeing anything on the test- maybe a slight shadow but nothing definite for sure.

But look at that temp! Wow! If it stays up that will be triphasic. Shall see what the next few days brings.


----------



## shaescott

Is everyone in the USA watching the eclipse/going to/already did? We have eclipse glasses and I've been occasionally looking at it. It's only partial here, but still cool. Peak is at 2:45 or so here, so it's not too dark yet, and the sun is on the side so it's not impeding our driving.


----------



## gigglebox

I am occasionally going out and taking pictures with my cell phone, but right now there is significant cloud coverage, all just in front of the sun LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

I slept through it lol. My brothers drove to Oregon with their friends and had NASA glasses. Must be nice to be young and rich lol

Kit dude 2 minutes?! I would have been like get your booty in here! They tried to keep me out as long as possible as well, but yeah. I'm with you fts let me in let me have the drugs!

Sorry about the latch issues. I agree she's learning and when your milk really comes in she'll be like booooobbbbiiiieeees.

Shae I forgot lol but yay road trips

Peace I see the shadow but I always see the shadows lol

Long story short I think I'm hormonal and my depression is manifesting as rage at SO. Everything worked out yesterday as his parents were 3 hours late and tbh now I'm so happy to have the kick in the butt to clean the house. His mil is significantly nicer to me now. Dad still loves me. Even his brother actually hugged and talked to me (last time he literally refused to look at or talk to me). They brought Habs clothes and diapers and what not and then we had dinner. At my mom's as SO is out of town for work and I figured it would be nice to make a mess at her house and keep mine clean :rofl: SO was super appreciative and nice after


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, that is an impressive birth story! I am glad you did not have to get a transfusion. Hope you and baby are improving by the minute :)

Cp, not aeeing a line on my phone but daaaang, that temp! Hope that's a good sign! 

Ms, I am still not even fitting into my prepregnancy shirts, forget about the pants. I have been wearing baggy shirts and hubby's shirts. It's really frustrating I was really getting into my exercise, but everything came to a halt because we have had a lot of obligations recently that is cutting into my free time. I have not gained any inches back, however I am back up to 174. :( i'm not changing my ticker though! LOL


----------



## Cppeace

Lol yes, I generally won't change my ticker unless I see the "gain" for 3 or more weeks in a row.
My exercise has been slacking lately too and I have no excuse.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty what a story! But in the end totally worth it I am sure!

As for solar eclipse, it's already past us and I did view it. We are just a bit too far north, so come to just over 80% totality. I built my own pinhole viewer out of cardboard and aluminum foil. Worked brilliant! I went to a nearby beach (lots of big old trees on our property) and my "set up" was the official screen to about 5-8 strangers. They didn't have glasses or their devices weren't working as nicely as mine Haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20170821_104730.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats Kitty. Very glad you didn't go over like I thought you might. 


AFM- current status- Mom has food poisoning and two teething babies. Miserable is an understatement. So I'm being a terrible mom and just laying on the floor while the babes play and crawl all over me to cuddle and I turned on the baby Channel and I'm justifying it as being educational.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green you are not a terrible mom!!!! I hope you feel better :(

I'm tickled absolutely pink. Took A in to get measured cuz I'm me and used him being a month old and it being free and me having nothing better to do as justification lolol he is up 6 oz in 6 days :) and is actually on the line for 2%ile now! We started at 0.21 and now are at 2! Eeeee I love my little buddy


----------



## Cppeace

Sounds great Dobbie. 
Feel better Green. 
PL, I got to see about 97% here, wich it had gotten totally dark though. That would have been neat.


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Kit!!!!! :)

And look at A go dobs! That is amazing!

Hope you are feeling better soon Green! You are an amazing mama!

Question ladies; what methods have you all used for sleep? I ended up resorting to co sleeping and my LO is still getting up twice a night to nurse and I am having to always nurse her to sleep but she fights it because I feel she's over tired, she only naps about once a day. I really want her in the crib I haven't shared a bed with my husband in months and I feel like she maybe? Should be sleeping through the night, a typical night for her is to go down af 11 up at 3 then 5 then 7 for the day. I guess I just want suggestions, what do your babies do? What could I be doing differenfly? Someone sent me the sleep sense program but honestly even reading about sleep training gives me anxiety, I think she'd literally cry for hours and hours.


----------



## gigglebox

Wish i had advice but i've got the samw problem over here. On a good night he's down around 9, up at 3:30-4, then up for the day at 7. He used to sleep 2-3 hours in the moening and another 1-2 in the afternoon. Now he's been getting up 12, 3-4, then 6:30, maaayyybe napping an hour in the moening and just cat napping thebrest of the day. I'm exhausted and mentally drained.

Green that sounds miserable. I'm impressed you are doing this by yourself! Hope the misery subsides asap!

Clouds continued through the eclipse then went away about 20 minutes after peak :lol:

Dobby yay! He'll catch up before you know it.

Lev has been getting a flathead still, despite my attempts to turn his head when he sleeps. I've bitten the bullet and purchased a head shaping pillow. Figure it's worth a try and better than 3000$ for a head band if it comes to that.

In the mean time he screams bloody murder during tummy time.


----------



## kittykat7210

Just a quick one with a photo 

She has successfully latched 3 times now with the rugby ball position! Thank goodness we found a position for her that works! At some point I will catch up on everything and reply to everyone, I'm not trying to be rude!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cppeace

Kitty you just had a babe. lol You are in no way being rude by not keeping up or replying to everyone. Have all the time you need with your babe.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ditto what peace said. Yay for finding a position that works!!!! And ermahgawd I wanna squish her cheeks she's so cute!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk why but it cracks me up when he does this
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1223.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhhh baby squee!!! Kit i love her squishy face and yay for latching! Dobs his newborn phase os gone and he's now getting his features and he looks even more like you! So adorable!


----------



## wookie130

Oh sweet Christ on a cracker, you people are KILLING me with your cute baby pictures.

Kitty- She's so sweet, it's ridiculous.

Dobby- Are you kiddin' me? He's too much!!!! <3


----------



## shaescott

Honestly I'm so proud of this photo, no filter or anything. I got lucky lol. 


Kitty she's gorgeous! Glad she's latching! 

Dobs awwww he's adorable aggggh


----------



## Cppeace

That's a nice one Shae. Good job. I took a few but none turned out that well. 

Ladies I just had 3-4 pin head sized spots when I wiped.... I'm trying my darndest not too excited or hopeful lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Nice pic Shae! That's awesome you had the cover. Love the pic/no filter.

Oooo peace fxed!!!!!!!


----------



## shaescott

I also got this photo where I didn't get the eclipse itself but I got a lens flare of it, it's a blue crescent.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I got one with a screen flare like that too lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo nice! Jealous jealous this is the second total solar eclipse I slept through lol. I did wake up for a partial lunar eclipse but it was back when phone cameras sucked and I didn't have a camera camera


----------



## pacificlove

Green, at that point anything to survive. Hopefully hubby will take them off your hands when he gets home. Feel better soon!

Kitty,don't worry about anything, you just had a cute little baby!!

Future: sleep training, we gave in to cosleeping right from the beginning. You do what works for you and not the internet. Honestly, I for a long time have been feeding L while laying down with him in front of me. Works while sleeping too. ;) 
To use the boob as a soother... Whatever works! Babies need something to sooth, binky or boob? Whatever works, seriously, whatever works! Remember that breast milk doesn't last as long (as a filler/food) as formula so yes she may wake up more often. However, if you are cosleeping I highly recommend my position where you just both lay down on your sides (or baby may lay on her back and just turn the head) and stick a boob into her mouth. This position has been my life saver, nowadays, I will sleep through the feedings or fall asleep during.


----------



## pacificlove

Solar eclipse: we had one in the late 90s in Germany. We reached 100% and it got dark enough for the street lights to come on.


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs showed me someone's video of a total and the cicadas all started chirping lol

Cool shots Shae


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, everyone was like the animals will act crazy and my geese and horse acted normal. The cricket and bugs were loud and a humming bird came out- first I've seen since living here lol


----------



## shaescott

I wasn't around any animals during the eclipse, but where I was it was only partial and the darkness was only like a 6 pm during summer dark, rather than the 2:45 pm bright it should've been. It wasn't dark, just muted. I did see the video where the crickets started chirping. Pretty cool.


----------



## DobbyForever

My dogs were asleep :rofl: and otherwise fine all day.


----------



## Jezika

Ahh so that explains why the BBC's instagram was showing videos of the eclipse with goats.

I was too lazy to pick up special glasses from my university so I just sat outside with a friend and was underwhelmed. 70% just looked like a cloudy day. I did get a lens flare pic too though and I took a couple of brief cheeky glances up at the sun with sunglasses on after googling that any eye damage would be temporary (I know, I know, but my eyes are fine, plus I used to look at the sun a lot as a child, challenging myself to look despite it being uncomfortable... how fricking stupid?! I didn't know it was so bad though).

Kitty I'm so glad you didn't have to have a manual extraction. I got my placenta out just in time too, just as the med team were arriving, but I had to have a manual extraction a week later anyway and it was the worst pain I've ever experienced in my life, far worse than even being 8-9cm dilated before the epidural. It sounds like you went through so much anyway. I'm glad you and E are doing well and I hope you get to go home soon. She's such a squishy cutie. And not a massive baby after all!!!! Write to that midwife that freaked you out and let her know, haha.

Green - oh I feel so awful for you. Bad enough to be sick like that without a child, let alone two. Kids' channels FTW, seriously. Makes you wonder what people did back in the day. Oh yeah, kids were raised by a village. That would be nice...

Future - totally ditto to what PL said re: cosleeping and positions etc. Usually we give Tilly a bath before bed, i nurse her with the lights turned low, DH burps her if she's still not asleep by then and then rocks her to sleep and places her on my side of the bed (i have an infant bedrail on my side, but before that I had a rolled up towel under the sheets in case she tried to roll off). Then I get ready for bed and join them. This is like 11pm. If she wakes up I nurse her to sleep in bed, both of us in the position we will continue to sleep in. Hubby is to my other side so he doesn't roll on her (which he definitely, definitely would). She nurses in her sleep 2+ times a night and doesn't usually wake up till sometime between 8-11. If it's before 10 I stay quiet and gently coax her back to sleep, usually with le boob. Would love it if she slept through the night but tbh I barely wake up so it doesn't bother me, plus she's often too excited and distracted during the day to nurse properly unless I lie down with her, so I'm happy for her to get a lot of milk overnight (since it's not inconveniencing me). I'd love for her to be able to sleep in her crib for naps though. We've not set the crib back up in our new place yet...

Dobs - I'm glad it went well with SO's fam. What a relief. And honestly, A is just so darn sweet.

Shae - I can't imagine what it's like to finally leave the only place you've ever lived. This is my 12th home I've lived in since birth, though I think I was only on home number four when I was your age (said in a grandma voice). And it IS exciting to go off to college. And seeing as I only started undergrad as a mature student, I never got to do the campus living thing. Many of my friends and my bro did, however, and I was soooo jealous of their parties and uni/college lifestyle. We live right by the University of Toronto here and there are a lot of old frat houses on our street and my 38-year-old friend and I continue to vow we will one day crash a frat party. It's especially exciting to me coz you don't have fraternities and sororities in the U.K. Aaaanyway, so in a way I will be living vicariously through you :)

Memory capacity reached. Love to everyone else.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm on house #13 :haha: I've been in this house for 10 years now, which is longer than I'd lived in any single country, never mind house, prior to this.

Baby pictures :cloud9: 

Pre-baby tops? Not a hope in hell - I'll be in those jeans before my tops fit, just call me Tits McGhee :rofl: DH was watching me feeding Isaac yesterday and actually asked, so, when you go for your boobjob, are you going to get them as big as that?! 

Sleep - I would in no way expect a 3-mo to be sleeping through the night. It happens, but it is definitely not the norm. Isaac sleeps well, he has been treated and put to sleep exactly the same as all my others - Joe fed through the night twice til 8 months then slept like a log after that - Nat slept like crap. Hard to get to sleep, up 1-2 hourly, didn't sleep a full night through til he was 2, still hit and miss to this day, likely to be the first up. Ella did a 7-hour stretch for her first few months then as she got bigger and more wakeful started to be up more.

Naps through the day are important though. A tired baby is a crab and prone then to overstimulation which makes everything more difficult including sleep. Isaac is just starting to stretch out his wakeful time between sleeps to over an hour. He might only nap 20 minutes but he needs to do it frequently, whatever it takes to get him to sleep, feeding, swing, pram, whatever. The less he sleeps in the day, the harder the night is :(

We co-slept the first few weeks and then started putting him to bed upstairs in the moses basket in the evenings and that's been him. He sleeps better in dark and quiet, strangely enough lol. Daytime takes a bit more effort but he needs it.

Cool eclipse pictures. It just always reminds me of the jaffa cake advert. Still can't eat them without someone repeating full moon, half moon, total eclipse! (Non-UK ladies youtube it lol) 

My first day putting needles in people. I have four appointments and I'm scaaaaaared!


----------



## DobbyForever

A has been spitting up really something fierce at night lately. Like he won't burp (or even when he does) then he spits up/coughs and the gunk goes up his nose! I lost my jose frida so I suction what I can out with the suction the hospital gave, but I get so terrified listening to his obstructed breathing/I know how shitty it is to have rap in your nose. Do you think it's his new swaddle? That's the only change to night routine was the switch from preemie swaddleme pod to small swaddleme swaddle. And it's only at night never during the day (I also do not swaddle him during the day). I'm just so scared because he doesn't always cry. He only cries when it's bad. So sometimes I wake up and he's asleep with a slightly congested nose and dried spittle out his mouth


----------



## gigglebox

What a coincidence, i saw my first humming bird a couple days ago. Yeah my animals carried on as normal but it just looked like a storm here..you know...cause it mostly was -.-

Hmm not sure Dobs :/ a little congestion won't hurt but hoping he's not aspirating food...although he might be a little if he's coughing it up. Not sure what would cause that all of a sudden :-k changing his swaddle doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me but maybe? So. O change in the formula your using? Or position he's eating in?

Good luck ms! Take close up pics if you can! What body parts are you piercing?

Now. Who wants to come babysit for 24 hours so that i can sleep for those 24 hours?


----------



## FutureMrs

THanks for the input ladies! The other girls in my life with babies around the same age all have babies who sleep for like ten hour stretches and I hate them lol. I've been reading a lot about sleep training torturing myself in all the ways these books think I'm messing my child up lol. I've always been a bit anxious and I just worry about failing her somehow. 

We're also in leap 4 and to be honest it's a bit of a nightmare lol were heading to Jamaica next Saturday so I hope she's slightly more chill then.

Dobs no suggestions but I've seen people use those elevate things for babies with bad reflux?

Whoever u get for that sleep gigs send them my way lol.


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh regarding naps m&s how often does issac nap? And everyone else? I may start trying to somehow work harder at getting her to nap


----------



## Jezika

M+S - I've totally had the full moon, half moon, total eclipse thing in my mind too. I say it to Tilly and she thinks I'm cray.

Future - I think at three months I spent a lot of time nursing her in my lap in front of the TV so she'd fall asleep in my lap, or while rocking her in a rocking chair, taking her out in the stroller, or putting her in her carrier. Can't remember how much sleep they should be getting during the day at that time, but I think it's a lot. I couldn't touch the sleep training stuff either, but there are "gentle" ways to sleep train, apparently. You can Google Dr Jay Gordon and see what he says about sleep, though I think he encourages the family bed. Anyway, maybe see how encouraging naps goes, since it may well improve her sleep at night.

Dobs - I second the inclined position sleep thing, and maybe using saline drops + suction to get as much gunk out as possible before bed. Is it possible he's gotten a bit of a cold and he's only really not able to handle the gunk at night?

Gigs I'm also interested in borrowing your 24-hour sitter


----------



## Cppeace

Morning gals.
10 dpo and took 2 tests. Might be a bit of shadow but overall nadda yet.


----------



## shaescott

Finally got around to weighing myself to see how much I gained on the cruise... 4 pounds. I'm now 133 lbs lol. In the past I've lost the weight within a week or two, so I expect that will happen again. However I'm also starting college in 12 days, so I'll find out how legit that "freshman 15" thing is. The abundance of food on the cruise is what caused me to gain weight, and in college I have unlimited food during dining hall hours. We'll see what happens. I'll let y'all know. 

Back to real life now. Post-cruise is hard. Brought laundry to the laundromat cuz I'm lazy and my mom offered to pay. Eating canned soup (sigh). Gotta read my book for the "academic convocation" and write a 500 word essay on it. Gotta pack. Gotta buy notebooks and pencils. I feel like a child buying school supplies at Walmart :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Hm I don't see anything yet CP but fx'd for tomorrow or the next day :dust:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies. His sleeper here is inclined so he is choking less but still spitting up. He could have a cold. Idk lol I'm a bad parent. He has s booger too far back to get and it's bugging me lol

Shae I didn't gain any weight and I ate for days but I was in color guard marching around 60 hours a week and I had to walk a mile to get to and from classes and I didvthst several times a day and ucla is a big bowl lol. The other thing is usually the halls serve the same food every day and just change out a few items, so the novelty wears off. Ucla was on point though. We had four classic dorm dining halls, a Chinese restaurant, a Mexican restaurant, a coffee shop, an ice cream shop, and an American restaurant that all took swipes. And a pizza service for swipes. And I had the highest meal plan so I lived large lol/would swipe my friend in since she would run out before the quarter was over

Peace I still see shadows but yeah line eye lol your temp is still nice and high

My grandmother is copping an attitude because she thinks I'm restricting her from myson because I am hardcore about the tdap vaccine. She thinks I'm just keeping them away. Like ily but gfys that guilt trip would work on my mom but it doesn't on me. Just get the damn vaccine. She probably already has it anyway eye roll


----------



## DobbyForever

Also sorry ladies :(. Hope you get rest. my mom is taking Thursday off work so I can spend the night with so at his hotel. Too bad my lady bits are still healing :( and she pretty much takes him after work. My poor brother went back to college yesterday and when I came over he actually said he was sad because mom wouldn't want to go with him because A was over and she loves A more. Broke my heart! And worse that was my mom's plan! She was like I have work and you want to go so I was going to stay home with A. I was like say waaaaaatttt we took A (he slept the whole way there and back). SO got mad that I didn't tell him beforehand that I was "taking our son into a political hot bed of violence." Oops


----------



## gigglebox

Is there anything actively happening at berkeley now though? 

I have a fussy gassy baby today, but thank god he slept this morning and i got a snoozer in too. Unfortunately i am now more tired than when i fell asleep :roll:

Cp I don't see anthing on the wondfo but I swear I see a faint something in the right place on the wally... :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

No lol just kids moving in. The white supremacists were in mountain view and are headed to sf but I don't think Berkeley is on their route. Plus we literally just dropped him off. Two bed one bath and the total rent is $3950!!! He decided not to be spoiled (I'm shocked cuz I would) and has a roomie so there's four of them splitting rent which makes it not that bad.

Gigs I hate that nap but feel more tired :(. Sorry. Hopefully the gas passes (pun intended). A keeps farting himself awake so he's been up for 2.5 hours lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm not doing any sports or active things, but I'm hoping to join the local gym. It has lots of cool classes, and the little gym at my college is tiny and has zero classes. It seems that they have the same two stations of make your own sandwich or wrap and like pizza etc, and then they have the featured options that change daily. I have some things I eat all the time, so like I'm pretty sure I'll be okay. Plus with the sandwich/wrap station there's a lot of options. And I'm pretty sure there's like an omelet station at breakfast. 

Can't remember who commented about moving around a lot, I feel like it was Jez and M&S but can't be sure. But yeah I'm scared shitless :rofl:

Sorry for the selfish posts lately, I have no advice to give on babies cuz I've never had one, so there's not much for me to say, ya know?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I do miss the omelette station drooooollll

I moved 5ish times in the three years I was at ucla. Moved into the dorm, moved from dorm to apartment, apartment to storage units, units to new apartment, apartment to condo, condo to duplex back up north. No fun lol. I hate moving.


----------



## Cppeace

I moved several times as a child but at 10 we moved to one place where I lived until I was 29 and then I moved with my guy to Missouri and from there we had to move once when we bought a place. Life time moves I'd guess 8 or 9


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a lot of Childhood homes. The one we lived in when I was born to two, a townhouse from 2 to 4, a duplex from 4 to my dad's death, house from 5-8, stepdad's bachelor pad for a year (we were waiting on the renters to move out his big house), then that house til 18. My little bros have lived here their whole lives spoiled ducks lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I had done my 13 moves by the time I was 23. I would quite happily never move again. I moved four times in one year when I was 18/19 :rofl: 

You guys get fed at uni? We had a cafeteria and a pizza place but you had to pay actual cash money and it was a little cheaper than normal but not much. And the food was terrible!

Isaac naps maybe around 5 times a day? He wakes at around 6, has a nap around 8am, 10am, 12pm or 1pm usually a longer sleep, then 4-ish and 6-ish, then to bed for the night at 7.30 or 8, just depending on when he woke up. The max he's awake in one go is two hours, he starts showing tired signs at an hour and if he's not sleeping by two hours I feed him to sleep or rock him in the pram. He sometimes only sleeps half an hour but often longer if the conditions are right.

Today was bloody terrifying &#128514; I pierced four people - two I was happy enough with, two not so much, but none bad enough for my mentor to step in and pull. Setting up was more stressful than the actual piercing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh you pay for it as part of your room and board. More meals is more money. I think mine was like 13k? It was more than my tuition by a bit and my tuition was 13k. But I had the highest meal plan and stayed in brand new suites. 19 swipes a week with premier option (ability to swipe twice, otherwise you can only swipe once every so often which is why I could swipe friends in or eat lunch three times lol). The equivalent price if paid in full is $15,001 for a 19P plan triple occupancy for Hedrick summit. At the time a swipe was about $8/swipe for non resident students now it's like $10. And whatever doesn't get used is lost at the end of the quarter. So everybody orders tons of pizzas and soda combos (4 swipes) and just throws pizza parties. But I had two friends who could only afford 11 swipes so usually I just basically swiped them in the last few weeks of the quarter.

Congrats on piercing people!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

This was one of the ones I was happy enough with..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0220.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FutureMrs

Wow m&s I am jealous lol does he just fall asleep or do you have some trick you do? Sorry for all the questions lol Poppy has had two naps today because I've kind of walked around for hours till she fell asleep both times but she's had days where she doesn't nap at all lol which makes for a cranky baby and one that's hard to get to bed.

Edit! I'm tired and read through again more thoroughly lol I wish I could nurse her to sleep it never works! Walking around with her in my arms for 40-45 minutes usually does the trick I'm just going to have to be doing that daily I think!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo nice job Ms!


----------



## Cppeace

MS, why were you so stressed? Lol I pierced my mother's ears 3 times and my baby sisters once. Just got the little gun kit. Is what you used more complicated?
That looks fine for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

We got a spot at the daycare I wanted!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I watched my cousin try to pierce my other cousin's ear with an ice cube, a needle, and a lighter. It went as well as you would imagine lol


----------



## Cppeace

Great to hear you got a spot Dobbie. Congrats! 
Lol and the "old fashion" way of piercing ears can work, but yeah, I don't really recommend it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

La-la-la I'll stick my fingers in my eyes and pretend I never saw that CP :haha: We don't use a gun, under any circumstances. It took me 40 minutes per piercing to set up, assess, mark, then place and align so I hit my marks, and that was with my mentor there to help. Two required a torch to the ear because she couldn't immediately see where their capilleries lay. The actual piercing itself takes less than 5 seconds. But if I don't hit where I intend to, there's a risk of serious complications. And tbh at the moment I only have a basic idea of why things are placed where they are, more from a jewellery point of view than anything (jewellery is where my experience is so I know nice jewellery and by default I can see how jewellery should be placed and sit in a piercing) now I have to learn anatomically why things should go in certain places and at certain angles - and not just know which angle, but be able to put it there, whilst figuring out how to support the tissue, avoid the veins, not stab someone in the neck or elsewhere on their ear with my needle... whilst maintaining my sterile field, remembering what can be touched with gloves on, with gloves off, changing said gloves a gazillion times... and that's just a basic ear piercing. I didn't even get started with cleaning up, scrubbing up tools, etc and literally did that one lobe piercing and three upper cartilage piercings the entire day - none of which I'd confidently perform on anyone without having someone there to watch me. 

To pierce someone is super easy - to do so safely, hygienically and with good placing so that pain is minimised and healing optimal - really. really. difficult and scary.

Yay for daycare Dobs!

No secret to naps or sleeping Future other than prioritising them and not giving up - I find that when my babies have been with other people, they'll often report they barely slept - and I get them back waaaay overtired and cranky. A sleepy baby doesn't often know they're sleepy - they'll cry or fuss or whatever. I don't blame them, I'm not good at falling asleep either and I've had 33 years' practise! Isaac is a dream - I can only think I did my time with Nathaniel and Isaac is the universe rewarding me. It is nothing we're doing differently, but he figured out night and day straight away and from stupidly early has just went to bed no problem. None of the others did. That was my biggest fear with newborn - I can cope with just about anything as long as I have a predictable bedtime. Joe was ok but only from like 4-5+ months - Nat was torture - and Elisabeth slept well once she was sleeping but it could be 2 or 3am before she'd sleep - which is fine if she's the only one but not so good with two others who wake up early! Literally no difference in their treatment though. It's just them.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I simply felt her ears, made dots to make sure they were straight, used rubbing alcohol to kill germs and did it. I did two in the lobe for my mom(She had one already one) and 1 in the cuff. She has 4 in each ear. Little to no bleeding, no infection and little to no pain. The guns were one time shots and throw aways. total of 6 "guns" The were more like weird hypodermics in a gun shape. :shrug: I don't see the issue.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that sounds complicated but as someone who got a nasty ear infection from a mall piercing (bought the earrings from Claire's and we'll put them in for free) I totally see the importance of knowing/doing all that so kudos for taking the time to learn a new, complicated craft. You'll get the hang of it in no time


----------



## M&S+Bump

I could explain. I could explain at great length - but it will make me angry tbh.

There is a reason no professional piercer will use a gun - there's a reason professional piercers can charge a lot of money and be very busy. You felt the ear, but why? What were you feeling for? You marked it, but you're going to point and aim and shoot a blunt object through it, which doesn't care where your marks are - I have a mark front and back and it's difficult to hit both with all the control of a needle and my hands - and I've to know where to hit and why.

Rubbing alcohol doesn't 'kill germs'. The guns are not sterile. Autoclaves make things sterile. Just because you got lucky and no infection or serious complications occurred doesn't make it ok or safe. I could take a lot of drugs and survive with no ill effects, that doesn't make it safe. Someone can smoke for 60 years and not develop lung cancer, that doesn't make it safe. Just because you aren't aware of what can happen because of a piercing gun, or improperly placed or executed piercing, doesn't mean that risk doesn't exist or it isn't serious.

Do NOT undermine the seriousness of professional body piercing. You wouldn't have any surgical, medical or dental procedure done by someone in a house, and piercing is no different. 

You like to research things - I'd suggest a little research into this, before you comment further. &#9995;&#65039;


----------



## shaescott

I got my ears pierced with a gun at Claire's when I was almost 12. I didn't have an issue with it, but that doesn't necessarily mean it was safe, and I won't pretend that I know anything about piercing safety, cuz I don't. I do wonder if standards are different in the USA though.


----------



## Cppeace

MS, I never claimed to be an expert and I also think what I'm calling a gun and what you are thinking of are two separate things. I could see the marks I made and line it up. 
But I'll drop it now because it obviously bothers you. (By the way I did these piercings about 10-15 years ago as well)


----------



## FutureMrs

The "gun" I believe actually isn't legal Anymore in most places? Atleast I'm pretty sure it's very difficult to find somewhere to do it in Canada with a gun anymore!


----------



## gigglebox

My ear encapsulated a backing that was too small on the earring. I had no idea it was stuck in my lobe. I pulled the earring post out and it felt stuck and was excruciating, but my skin had closed around the back so I couldn't see what was going on; i assumed the back fell off. So after all that i let them close up...well one night days (weeks?) later i was just messing with my lobe while watching tv and the backing fell out *vomit* my ear had finally rejected it.

Anyway i repierced them myself just forcing a piercing style post (with a sharp end) through. Then did the same with aexond and third sets, plus a cartilage. That one didn't work out so well...it would randomly bleed and i ended up taking it out and it gave me a scar. actually first it was a lump that my friend gave a name but it eventually flattened out. I can't remember the name but i think it was henry or frank or something.

Anyway i was young and dumb then, let's say being sterile wasn't much a concern of mine.

Wow i'm really ranting.

I must be enterting my fertile window because i'm really broody today. I wast another boy :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

*want. I'm too lazy to go back and edit.


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, I so agree with you. I had my ears done when I was 12 and my parents took me to the jeweler for it. If I remember correctly it was still some type of gun they used, it was painless, no blood, no ooze, etc.


----------



## gigglebox

That's it, i'm making a sleep entry tonight. I'll just keep editing this post.

Down for the night @ 9:30 after 3oz 

Up at 12:20am; drinking 4oz. 
12:43 still eating, loud fart.
12:46 pretty sure that lump on my ear was named Henry. I hear a karge dog barking somewhere outside. Baby still eating.
12:48 baby forces bottle out of his mouth, then is mad. I put it back. Anger subsides. Still eating...another fart.
12:51 baby finishes 4oz bottle. Replace bottle with binky. He is very squirmy but his eyes are closed.
12:56 he's not zonked yet but pretty much there.

3:? Baby stirs enough to wake me but not enough to keep me up. I fall back asleep.

4:33 he's up for sure now. Diaper change has angered him. Hubs, who swears he wakes up every time I do, is snoring through it. Bottle ready -- bottled used as feeding device/mouth plug. 
4:40, eating. I despise this wake up time. It means it'll be close to 5, or likely after 5 when i can get back to sleep, then about 1.5 hours before my alarm goes off. This inability to get a good stretch of sleep in for my last round leaves me the most tired for the day. -.-
4:51 i think he's sleeping...? I may go pee and reassess. He's snoring but super squirmy.

5:40 my friend with a baby texts me to vent. It wakes me up but I don't read the message. Back to sleep.

I have a dream about visiting Australia where a bunch of locals are having a badminton match in a parking garage. It's way different than the states. In AU you play with large groups of people. Instead of a foam ball with feathers, everyone beings a plastic bag of homemade "sand", which is basically crumbled cookies. One group throws their bags at the other and the players bat them away. Everyone still has the rackets though.

6:30 baby is up for the day. I am exhausted and have a headache.
6:44 baby is audibly sharting himself. Guess that's the end of the farting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg did you watch Futurama? Idk why but the limp named Henry reminds me of the episode where leela has the singing butt boil 

A is having tummy issues and his farts are raaank like worse than adult farts =\. I hate when he goes through the long no poop period cuz then he gets so uncomfortable and fussy 

Doctor said the spit up is normal and elevate him like y'all said and just suction it out when he is awake and it'll go away by 6 months


----------



## Jezika

Lol Gigs. Hope you and Lev are both asleep now, but with only one of you farting.

Dobs, I chuckled at how much this seemed like a foreign language to me: "19P plan triple occupancy for Hedrick summit." Also have no idea what swipes are (swipes of a card that gives you access to food?) but they sound tasty.

Had three piercings in each ear as a teen, plus cartilage one, all using guns. They were a little uneven and I think some may have been a bit gunky and tender. All healed closed now apart from the first hole on each side. Got my belly button pierced at 14 at what I believe was a proper place. Was also a bit gunky, then fine till literally two years ago when it started getting gunky and painful again so I took it out for good. 16 years wasn't bad, though. 

Somewhat relatedly, I impulse bought some temporary tattoo fluid from Inkbox so I can do some henna stuff. Maybe. If I have time. Which will be never.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Anything that isn't a needle is a gun. I know there are disposable cartridge type things and the reuseable guns that they have in Claire's etc but both work on the same principle - brute force to shove a blunt ear-ring through the tissue. You can imagine the damage it causes, and yes, there's rarely bleeding etc because it's too tight for that. Most ear piercings bleed very little anyway.

Nearly everyone knows someone who has had an ear-ring imbed in their ear or it has happened to them personally - the jewellery is too tight for piercing with.

The standards in the US are actually very, very high - as long as you pick your place carefully. The APP do great work to promote safe piercing. No doubt y'all have some total dives too though, same as here. And sadly Claire's is still allowed here :( anyway. The tide is turning.

My ear piercings were also with a gun in the early 90's - they were so badly scarred and wonky and unstretchable (I tried - my ear hated it) that we cut them out, all four sets, and replaced with a 9/16" scalpelled set and a 2g piercing over the top two sets. :D

That sounds brutal, Gigs :( does he always take as long? Maybe time to go up a size in bottle tops? The power of hormones - sitting up at night feeding one baby but thinking about having another :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

lol he's right what happened to free time?! But then I think how quickly they grow and how much I'll hate empty nesting haha but I hope you get some time to henna/pics requested when you do

Yeah Wookie I cringe every time I see the free ear iercing sigh at Claire's

Gigs hope y'all are asleep now as well :hugs:

Sorry yeah I should explain.
19P- average 19 swipes per week (you get all your swipes preloaded each quarter, so 190). P being premier or plus so you can swipe multiple times no limits. I'd get to the final weeks and have like half my swipes left for two weeks and just start swiping randoms/my friends in lol. Plans were 11, 14(P), and 19(P). 11 is just under 14k, 14 is 14.2k, and 19 is 14.3k. The P option is an additional $600. This includes your dorm costs. So someone staying in Hedrick (the oldest, jankiest dorm with less amenities) pays 3k less.

Swipe- we call them swipes because you have a card you swipe lol so one swipe equals one meal. So if I order a burrito from the Mexican place = 1 swipe, dinner at the dining hall = 1 swipe, ice cream from the dessert specialty place = 1 swipe, ... the pizza combo was a pizza and soda six pack for four swipes (cuz on average the pizza feeds four people).

Triple occupancy - three kids to a room so forms were singles, doubles, or triples

Suite - two rooms connected by a shared bathroom (so my suite had six girls total)

Hedrick Summit- name of my dorm also the newest (we were the first to use it) and farthest from the lecture halls up a giant hill


----------



## gigglebox

My backing in my ear was my own fault, i used these small bits that prevent dangling earrings from falling out as post backs. 

That's really interesting about stretching/guaging ears though. Would explain why I couldn't do mine. I thought i just did them too fast. Think i got down to a 12 or 14, but it left my ear all scarred. I now just have one set of 18's but they're lopsided :/

Hmm interesting thought about nipples. His dr suggested low flow so he eats slower (because he's huge) but maybe I could get med flow for night...he still dribbles with the slow though...hmmm...

My night entry is done. Also I forgot to mention it but i weighed Lev last night and he's 15.6 lbs. he definitely looks/feels heavier! We're in 6-9 month onesies now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh sorry Gigs :(. I feel you though. No matter how many day naps I take (assuming I'm lucky enough to take them) this broken sleep thing kills me for them day.

I have A on a preemie nipple still. He gags on stage 1 nipples. He also pukes if I give him more than 2oz, do Idk how women in my group are doing 3-4 oz. one has the same birthday and her kid is sleeping 4-5 hours st a time meanwhile A is voraciously eating 2-3, sometimes at 1.5 day or night :cry: I am so excited to sleep and cuddle SO tonight. But I'm getting nervous leaving my mom to it. She gives me shit but does what I say, but she hates that I don't wait for A to cry at night. Because I know his cooing leads to screaming so I use that still waking up time to heat the milk turn change diaper really fast then I feed him. She thinks I should wait to see if he goes back to sleep but even if it was a sleep thing the Dr says night or day he has to eat every 3 hours cuz tiny


----------



## gigglebox

I'm about to call on MIL tomorrow. I'm losing my mind after all this crappy sleep. Grrrr I wish I knew how to get this baby to STTN. He is enormous and formula fed There is no reason he should be waking up every 2 to 3 hours still &#128557; I know all babies are different but fuuuuuuuuuudge.


----------



## kittykat7210

Regarding piercing I really hate people using guns, especially for piercings where cartiledge is involved (such as upper ear) it hurts much less with a needle so I don't see why people use guns anymore. As for Claire's, their staff aren't trained to pierce ears, they'll have a lady who can do it but if she's on break they just get one of the other staff do it, I've seen it! 

As for me, they just weighed Evie and she's lost too much weight, probably due to all the latching problems. She also doesn't wake up for feeds, it's hard to feed her because of the latching problem, we are getting there but it's so hard to get her to wake up enough to feed. I've purchased a nursing pillow so hopefully we will be able to get into a better position with the pillow or else we might have to supplement with formula :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Kit they all lose weight in the start, so don't panic yet! But you have to do what you have to do...formula supplementing was what i had to do but not until lev was losing weight at 3 weeks.


----------



## Twag

Kitty my daughter lost too much weight at the beginning too and after some help getting her to latch we are now 21 months on we are still breastfeeding - :hugs: you do what you need to do for you and Evie :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

I didn't even think about the fact that the earring is blunt, seems awful now to think about it going through an ear. 

I have the unlimited meal plan, so I won't be worrying about swipes. We only have the one dining hall because the campus is so small :( but I'll survive lol


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry you're so tired Gigs. 

Kitty, yes all babies lose some in the first few days,it's basically water weight. 

Anywho, Here is today's Ic test. I do actually see something uber light, but not seeing color and it is super super light so :shrug:









Oh,also,FF marked my chart as possibly triphasic. I thought it needed to be .3 higher for that but whatever.


----------



## kittykat7210

She lost 10% but she had just pooped and done a massive wee on the scales, the wee must have been a good few ounces honestly it was like an adult sized wee :rofl: I'm feeding her as much as I can get her to, she's got 2 days to put on weight so hopefully she will be okay on Friday! 

How do you ladies do anything? I'm not sure where my day has gone really...


----------



## shaescott

CP something is catching my eye on that one!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I agree they can lose up to 10%, so it's high but definitely still on the expected range. Hugs. I know it's hard not to worry, but she will bounce back. Hugs. A didn't wake either. I had to set an alarm every two hours to wake and feed him. Even now he doesn't really truly wake up lol. It's all still new to her/you. It gets better with time.

Shae awesome about the unlimited food not awesome about one hall :( though I think that's pretty typical lol I'm just spoiled

Ugh been trying to do this for four hours I give up hitting post


----------



## Cppeace

Ladies are my eyes just eclipse damaged or am I seeing this uber light line?


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I'm definitely pulling something though I'm not sure if it has color. Fxed!! Definitely promising especially with those temps

Gigs phone in help. Do it. Get some rest. I had the same feeling re formula. I wanted to do formula at night to get A to sleep longer but he still wakes up at the same times as giving breast milk with a little formula so I was unamused lol.

Afm I got lazy pumping yesterday because I had so much milk I ran out of storage containers (I store them 2oz per container so it's easier to heat/feed). So now that same duct is all huge and angry again T-T

Also my face is itchy I think I'm allergic to something here at my mom's and idk what it could be 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1285.JPG
File size: 35 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1286.JPG
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I'm not sure if it has color or not either. Got my fingers super crossed though.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, you had an epidural and an IV during labour so as CP says, it's water weight - it's not that she's lost weight/fat as such - if you hadn't had extra fluids in labour she wouldn't have been as heavy on the scales at birth, so dropping a little fat wouldn't have been such a high %

Try nipple shields for the latch - you can get them in any supermarket and it makes it easier for them to latch on. Then once she's a bit more practised, you can work on latching directly.

And nobody gets anything done in the early days unless they have a lot of help or absolutely no choice! I was lucky to get my hair brushed every three days :haha:

It's actually illegal now to use a gun to pierce any kind of cartilage - Claire's gets round it by claiming they pierce the skin at the side of the cartilage, which we all know isn't true and if it was, would make for an even worse piercing. People do it or have it done because they don't know any better, and some don't care. There's a lot of misconceptions about it (faster, less painful, 'just the way it's done' - parents often have this idea that a child's ears should both be pierced at the same time rather than individually, despite all the obvious problems that brings, scared of needles etc) There's people out there who are genuinely surprised to find we don't pierce tongues and nipples with a gun because they just assume that's how body piercing is done. Shudder. Claire's 'training' is a one-day course where they practise on a piece of cardboard. So the 'qualified' one being on break doesn't really matter :rofl: In comparison, a professional body piercer will apprentice for 1-2 years under their mentor, and will spend all day piercing, unlike Claire's where their main job is putting stuff through the till.

Stretching gun piercings is more difficult because they have scar tissue around the fistula which doesn't stretch as easily and if it does stretch is often uneven and harder to heal. Having mine scalpelled is the best decision I ever made - it's taken away all the sensitivity and irritation I always got no matter what ear-rings I wore and my ears are much happier :D

CP - I'm defo seeing something in at least two of those pics! And that temp, tho... 

Hope you manage to get a break Gigs. We're in 6-9 clothing too, which is scary. Freaky to think we can start giving them actual food in a few weeks &#128561;


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Ms is it really time for solids?! Eeeee exciting 

I agree nipple shields helped me a lot. Ask your Dr before you buy. I got three for free from my doctor so never hurts to ask


----------



## FutureMrs

Def see something there CP!


----------



## FutureMrs

When have you typically stated solids in the past m&s?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've always started at four months, but tbh I think Isaac may be a little later - his head control is not as good as the others' has been - probably because I never put him on his belly and he prefers to be carried around over a shoulder so isn't working those muscles (and a 98th centile head lol) Joe was sitting up in a seat by this stage.

The recommendation keeps changing lol but all mine showed a keen interest in food by then and good head/neck control so we just started slowly giving them stuff.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp i 100% see a second line!!! Eeee!!! Can your SO see it too?

Ok guys remember my stupid statement of "there's no reason this baby should be sleeping this badly"? Well i was wrong. Pretty sure i've got an early teether on my hands :( he slept less than 2 hours today and he's been drooling like craaaaazzzy. I think i feel teeth under his gums but it's a bit hard to tell.

Either way, he's going to grandmas tomorrow.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol I didn't show my guy because if I am he's gonna be surprised somehow.


----------



## shaescott

Wait M&S if you pierce ears properly you don't get scar tissue? Mine were pierced at Claire's like I said, and I have scar tissue in the middle of each ear lobe, where they were pierced of course. Or at least I assume that's what the little hard ball in each lobe is. So if I'd had them pierced by a professional, I wouldn't have that? Now I'm kinda mad that I got my ears pierced there... and that it's legal to have one day training and pierce ears with a blunt object. That seems so stupid. Would a professional refuse to pierce a baby's ears? I know they pierce babies' ears at places like the piercing pagoda and probably Claire's does it too. Idk how I feel about that issue, but curious as to whether professionals do it at all. 

CP ooooo I see it! I hope it darkens for you! Sticky :dust: !


----------



## kittykat7210

Cp I can see a shadow line!!! Hopefully it darkens!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, I hope you're getting lots of snuggles in with Evie! When you get the chance (okay, you're a new mom, that might not be for the next several years :rofl:) I'd love to see more pics of her. She's an adorable little chubby ball of cuteness. <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I left my kid to give SO attention and we're sitting here with his coworkers and I'm in jeans that are way too tight and uncomfortable :cry: I just wanna be in bed next to my son


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: awww Dobs just try to enjoy yourself! I 100% get the feeling though...

Ohhh Shae those are good questions and I'm quite curious about the suspected internal scar tissue as i also have somewhat "hard" holes in my first lobe set. Second and third ones aren't as bad (both closed up though) :-k

Got the flat head pillow yesterday. So far he's been too wiggly to stay on it properly but we'll keep trying.

Up with him right now a little after 2am. Now if he can sleep from here to the 6 o'clock hour we'll be good...


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh it's hard because I have social anxiety and they are talking about things I know nothing about. And like this just isn't what I signed up for. And I didn't eat dinner so the mojito I had makes me want to puke. And his female coworkers are acting mad trashy and I'm just unamused by them.

Gigs gl with the pillow sorry he's slipping off. I can't turn A's head. He sleeps on the same side always so I worry about that. Oh well. Fxed he sleeps til 6!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah, what a disappointment Dobs. That sucks that you have to share your night out with his co-workers. You'll be home soon!

Grandmas ftw &#128170;

Needle piercings are far less likely to scar. It can obviously still happen, everyone reacts differently (and bad piercers exist, though you can usually avoid them with a little research) but it's not the norm like it is with gunned lobes.

Baby ear piercing, I know exactly how I feel about that, and you can probably guess :haha: It is a condition of APP membership (association of professional piercers) that you do not pierce children under a certain age at all. However, in some places like Mexico where the cultural norm is for baby girls to have their ears pierced pretty much as soon as they're born, I've seen some very good piercers who are willing to pierce babies. In my shops, my mentor does lobes from age 8 and a simple cartilage piercing from 12, with parental consent etc obviously. My other piercer is not comfortable with children's lobe piercing so she doesn't do it til 12+ for any piercing. The general consensus is that the child must be old enough to ask for it themselves, sign their own name on the consent form and be able to pick out their own jewellery, and if at any point they decide they don't want it, the process ends. The belief is that body piercing and modifications are an individual choice - just as we support the right for you to do whatever the heck you like to your own body (safely and when anatomy allows), we protect the right of children to choose for themselves when it comes to their own bodies. It is a cosmetic procedure, no health benefits or medical necessity, so it is a choice for the child themselves, not the parent.

Ella's first ear-rings are already chosen :haha: she's obsessed with my jewellery and decided she wants 'castles' like I have in one of my ear piercings. But she hasn't actually asked for it to be done more than just a passing comment so we'll see when she asks and if I feel that she's old enough to understand what she's asking for and cope with the process then I'll do it for her. She's getting BVLA Sarai ends in rose gold with pink and white crystal :) (google pictures - stunning)


----------



## Twag

M&S+Bump said:


> Ah, what a disappointment Dobs. That sucks that you have to share your night out with his co-workers. You'll be home soon!
> 
> Grandmas ftw &#128170;
> 
> Needle piercings are far less likely to scar. It can obviously still happen, everyone reacts differently (and bad piercers exist, though you can usually avoid them with a little research) but it's not the norm like it is with gunned lobes.
> 
> Baby ear piercing, I know exactly how I feel about that, and you can probably guess :haha: It is a condition of APP membership (association of professional piercers) that you do not pierce children under a certain age at all. However, in some places like Mexico where the cultural norm is for baby girls to have their ears pierced pretty much as soon as they're born, I've seen some very good piercers who are willing to pierce babies. In my shops, my mentor does lobes from age 8 and a simple cartilage piercing from 12, with parental consent etc obviously. My other piercer is not comfortable with children's lobe piercing so she doesn't do it til 12+ for any piercing. The general consensus is that the child must be old enough to ask for it themselves, sign their own name on the consent form and be able to pick out their own jewellery, and if at any point they decide they don't want it, the process ends. The belief is that body piercing and modifications are an individual choice - just as we support the right for you to do whatever the heck you like to your own body (safely and when anatomy allows), we protect the right of children to choose for themselves when it comes to their own bodies. It is a cosmetic procedure, no health benefits or medical necessity, so it is a choice for the child themselves, not the parent.
> 
> Ella's first ear-rings are already chosen :haha: she's obsessed with my jewellery and decided she wants 'castles' like I have in one of my ear piercings. But she hasn't actually asked for it to be done more than just a passing comment so we'll see when she asks and if I feel that she's old enough to understand what she's asking for and cope with the process then I'll do it for her. She's getting BVLA Sarai ends in rose gold with pink and white crystal :) (google pictures - stunning)

M&S I couldn't agree more when my children are old enough to ask I will take them to a professional piercer (more than likely the one I go too if they are still around then!)

I agree about good & bad piercers I had one nipple done (at my normal piercer along with my belly button & tragus (not at the same time lol)) and it did not hurt at all but I got my left nipple done elsewhere (convenience more than anything) and OMG it hurt so badly I almost screamed in pain and it just wasn't right and I ended up removing it!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks shae, she is pretty cute! I'll do some photos!

Babies with ear piercings anger me, but I'll not get too far into it, the worst I've seen is a ~4 month old baby with massive gold hoops in. If she flicked her hand up it could easily go through the hoop then rip it out her ear. It made me so mad!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 21


----------



## kittykat7210

Just a second one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## wookie130

M&S- As someone formerly with a bunch of piercings all over my body, I could not agree more with guns being dangerous. Professional piercings with sterilized needles only!!!

Ccp- I DO see something...good luck!

Kitty- 10% loss is normal, but most hospitals (and LC's) won't want her to dip below that, as you risk throwing her blood sugar off, and dehydration. The shield may help, definitely. Or, you could syringe feed her the supplement to avoid using any artificial nipples, and then put her at the breast so she can try again...sometimes a too-hungry baby will have trouble latching, but if you top-her-up with a bit of calories and get that blood sugar up, she may be more apt to try latching. Camp her out (naked with just her diaper) between your breasts as much as you can. I'd try having her latch every 30 minutes or so, which means you're going to have to wake her up enough so she is at least able to try...undress or uncover her so cool air is hitting her skin, tickle or tap her feet, rub the side of her cheek, etc. Use the syringe to place a tiny squirt of supplement in her mouth to perhaps get her going, and maybe she'll perk up enough to want to try to latch... Just some ideas. It's tough. Most babies are this sleepy in the beginning, and if they're starting to drop weight, they will often just get sleepier and lazier, andthey may not even indicate hunger. So, they need more vigorous encouragement to eat, for sure. It's very important in the first couple weeks that she eats once every couple of hours, even if she's not waking up to give you any hunger cues of her own. If you have to supplement with formula, it's FINE, and formula is not the devil it's made out to be on the internet. In fact, it can save your breastfeeding relationship. Formula provides all of the nutrients and calories necessary for baby to grow and be healthy while you figure the breast thing out, and the key is to keep parking her at your bare breasts, keep latching, GET HELP for latching, pump, massage, stay hydrated, and keep trying. It will be fine, but it sounds like now is the time to feed the baby, and not worry so much where that nutrition is coming from! :hugs: 

So, took my GD test on Tuesday, and I've yet to hear any news, so...we'll see. I also met with the LC, which was good. In addition, I got my c-section date...baby is scheduled to arrive at 10:00 a.m. on November 3rd. So, they have opted to take him/her at 38 weeks, rather than 39, which is when my other two were born. I'm relieved. 3 different OB's have said that 38 weeks is definitely erring on the side of risk, so I'm happy they view it that way, and that we're going the safe route, rather than the "let's wait and see" route. :happydance:

Students start today. Phew. Wish me luck...the first day of school jitters are setting in.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- I think we cross-posted. E is beautiful! Pretty little lady! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

E is so cute!!! She's a little Eskimo bear!!!!! Well that's how I want to see it anyway lol

Wook happy first day of school! I would imagine if the GD was test results weren't ideal they would say something 

I'm totes on board for individual families/kids doing whatever but yeah babies with piercings make my blood boil. Which is probably how some feel about my circumcizing my son so I guess I can't talk lol. But I do like that y'all wait for the kid to ask and to be so involved in the process

Afm sitting on the toilet pumping. I feel like this did not accomplish anything. If anything it made things worse as SO and I bickered when we got back and I almost drove home. I was in the wrong but idgaf lol


----------



## Fern81

I missed a lot! 
Quick post then back to work- congrats kitty on your absolutely gorgeous lil girl!! She is perfect. 

Dobby your son is so cute and starting to look very alert :)

Cp I see it, all my fx!

20 day countdown before we test. Anxiety quite high here!


----------



## FutureMrs

Random question but has anyone read the wonder weeks? Is the app just as well as the book?


----------



## M&S+Bump

She's lovely Kit :)

I haven't read wonder weeks or used the app - I tended to just google a particular week if I couldn't figure out why they were suddenly fussy or doing something that I couldn't understand. I find it easier not to know :haha: because then I start looking for problems. I can tell when he's tired or hungry and I know how to fix both of those. Otherwise I just pick him up and carry him around haha.


----------



## FutureMrs

Valid point M&s lol everytime the alarm goes off on the al for a leap I cringe! And this 4 month one is no joke! Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Some pics of my little doll!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3621.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 14









IMG_3583.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pacificlove

So cute Kitty!! Thanks for sharing more pictures!

Dobs, sorry you didn't have a good time out. Try again in a few weeks, maybe just a date with you and SO?

Piercings: I had to ask for mine for quite some time before my parents agreed. I was 12+. At that time clip one are just not cool anymore so I thought. In the end I am glad my parents made me wait that I had to ask and that they took me to a professional jeweler to get it done. I have no hard knob on the left lobe but when I was 14 my right one grew shut in the back (took them out for too long) and just pushed my earring through. I know: shudder!

I am surprised that your kids are already going back to school. Ours here don't until after the labor day weekend. So they have 2 weeks left.

Well, remember the baking lady I have talked about in the past? Well yesterday I saw our cat walk into the kitchen and jump counters (on the hunt for mice probably) baking lady saw and yelled and chased the cat. So I stepped in and said "you yell at my cat again, and you are done here". To which she replied" if course I'll yell at her again if she jumps near my baked goods again". From the health department she is right, but she doesn't need to treat my cat disrespectful for it. Hubby is posting her a notice today that she'll be done in a month. One month to get her shit together. 
I was furious yesterday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes PL I had someone cat sit and she did that to my cat. The fury was real. Yeah I'll try again in a few weeks. I was just tired and cranky. Still am. I have to hurry and pump and shower and run to meet my sub but have nothing to show her sigh 

Future she is so cute! She looks just like you! I have the wonder weeks app. It's aight. It's fun having the detailed leap info compared to the quick sentence other apps have but I agree I don't need a calendar making me anxious about when my kid is going to be fussy lol


----------



## Jezika

Gah, love these baby pics!

Future I have the app and the audiobook. The latter is supposed to be identical to the book. Tbh I don't listen to it a lot but it does have a lot more content than the app, plus it's cheap and easier to make time for than reading a physical book, so probably worth it.


----------



## FutureMrs

Do you find it to be pretty spot on for Tilly? Maybe I'll get the audiobook that would be much easier!

Also we are heading on our first international flight with Poppy next week to Jamaica, anyone have any tips or suggestions? :)


----------



## shaescott

Omg a baby with hoop earrings?! That's terrible. I see both the cultural side and the autonomy side of it, but hoops are just asking for trouble. I was asking for my ears pierced from a very young age, but my mom said I had to be 12 cuz it was a sign of becoming an adult in our family. She didn't specify then, but later she said it was related to around the age you get your first period. I got mine done a week before I turned 12 because I was going to be in Arizona on my birthday. 

Dobs regarding circumcision, I'm gonna let SO decide for any sons we have. He's circumcised, so I think he's far more qualified than I am to make that decision. If he doesn't want our son to get it done, he won't. If he wants him to get it, he will. At this point I know he's iffy on the subject, because he's worried about the pain aspect, plus I believe being circumcised reduces sexual pleasure in the future because of all the nerve endings in the foreskin (correct me if I'm wrong though, it's just what SO told me) but like I don't wanna think about my baby son having sex, ya know? But I guess you gotta think about the future... idk. I'll let him decide. 

Sorry about the arguing with SO. It's the worst. 

Kitty awww she looks like a doll she's so perfect! <3

Future awww that face she's making :haha: so precious!

CP do we have an update?


----------



## Cppeace

Well the tests today didn't have ny definite lines but both had something that caught my eye, but definitly not better than yesterdays. Temp is up again though. :shrug:

I have been purposely not commenting on circumcision but am very much against it. Will leave it at that.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Taking away the foreskin will reduce sexual pleasure in the same way as removing a woman's clitoral hood would. More exposure for a sensitive part = it becoming less sensitive to touch. It's there for a reason, I genuinely don't understand why people think it should be removed :shrug: As per my comments above, permanent cosmetic alterations are for the person to decide for themselves, not for the parent.

I don't particularly want to think about any of mine having sex but it's a large part of being human and something we'll all need to face at some point. 

Period at 12? Christ, I got mine at 17 :rofl: 

Flying with babies - try to time naps to flight time. Feed (bottle or boob, even dummy if nothing else) during take off and landing to reduce that ear popping sensation and hopefully put them to sleep. Take it in turns to walk up and down the aisle if she's unsettled - spreads out the pain for you and your fellow passengers and might distract her. I didn't find it terrible flying with a baby tbh - the noise of the plane helped them sleep.


----------



## Cppeace

I got my first period a few days after my 13th birthday.


----------



## shaescott

I understand people being very against circumcision. Idk how I feel about it personally, but that's why SO gets to decide. You can always get circumcised later in life if you want to, right? If so, good reason to wait. But I won't judge any parent who gets their son circumcised (like Dobs), cuz it's not my kid, not my business. My parents also disagreed on the topic, luckily they only had girls, but my mom said no cuz autonomy and my dad said yes. 

M&S were you particularly underweight? I got mine at 13, and I was skinny, on the verge of underweight but just barely in the normal range. I'm just thinking like, gymnasts and people with very low body fat often don't get their period until they're older (or have very irregular ones). My aunt was always quite skinny (though naturally) and got hers at 16 I think. My mom was a bit chubby and got hers at 12, but when she became anorexic, she lost her periods altogether until she got back to a healthy weight for her. I think you said you aspire for heroin chic skinniness, that could have been the cause. Unfortunately bones sticking out is not very healthy, despite how some people perceive it as beautiful (it's all in the eye of the beholder), and being underweight to that extent can definitely cause a delayed first period. However, my little sister has always been naturally underweight, and she got her period when she was 11. I was shocked. Average age is now 12 for a first period. Used to be 13, but has gotten earlier over the years. Other possible causes of a late first period can include genetics, environmental causes, plain old luck, etc. 17 is definitely far later than average, but not necessarily abnormal, especially if you had low body fat. 

CP sorry the line isn't any clearer. Fx'd that tomorrow's is and the witch stays away.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mid 6th grade so about 10 for me

Agreed feed during taking off and landing. I firmly advocate buying the extra seat and having them in a car seat. My brothers slept through every flight. Walking up and down the aisle when fussy. Basically what everyone else said lol

Having his tongue snip hurt him more than his circumcusion and was more uncomfortable/ harder to numb. But yeah I think that decision is up to the family. I have a hard time saying kid cuz it hurts so much more as an adult idk you can't win lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Stupid phone. Duplicate post so just editing this one.

Most people don't require a circumcision at any point so the 'when does it hurt most' point is moot. I can imagine tongue web snip is uncomfortable :( I know a few who have had it done as adults though, to be able to extend their tongue further... the feedback was generally positive &#128527; I'll leave the reasons to your imagination.

I was actually slightly on the heavier side as a child/young teen - I didn't get skinny til around 14, and even then it didn't hit its peak til about age 16 (bmi 16) and while the doctor initially dismissed me when I went to ask for testing and said it was because I was thin, all hormonal tests came back normal.


----------



## kittykat7210

Right ladies, difficult one I think but I'm getting a bit stressed. 

Evie has stopped accepting my right breast. It used to be her favourite but now she will latch on suck 3-4 times then comes off again, this can go on for half an hour before I give up and just give her my left. She's done it all day but yesterday she was fine with either breast! She gets really stressed when I offer it to her but she will go on my left fine. I've tried holding her in a different position, expressing some beforehand, offering her it first or second, with her wide awake, with her nearly asleep it just doesn't work. Can anyone suggest anything it could be?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Just persevere Kit. She might change her mind again tomorrow. Think of it as the baby version of deciding they will only drink from the green sippy cup or hate cheese, even though it was their favourite yesterday.

Side lying is a good position, or rugby ball. Just make everything as comfortable as you can. Keep offering it, it'll be fine :)


----------



## M&S+Bump

My kids have been back to school for a week already (thank the lord)

They did finish up in June though!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry kit I just gave up on boobs lol

I mean let's get real the health benefits are so negligible it's just cosmetic 

Peace sorry the line is playing hide n seek. I am digging the temp rise though

So my baby has been crying all day and immediately settled when I got here. I was so stoked to get stuff done (see SO, go to work, go to Costco, go to target, go to in n out mmmmm) but then I felt like crap because my kid clearly missed me :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's not like he'll remember it Dobs. And he missed you and settled when you got back - that's awesome! :D

Isaac laughs for everyone but me, but if I'm in sight he won't take his eyes off me, even if someone else is talking to him or trying to get his attention. I love it :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mmmmmm yummy fingers.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0233.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Awwww he's so cuttttteeeeeee

Oh yeah my mom's kids have been back for weeks and my studebts start Wednesday


----------



## gigglebox

YES LADIES KEEP ON WITH THE BABY PICS! they are so adorable!

Circ...i think y'all know my opinion already but i will say we had Des done but they didn't remove enough skin, so it's a bit funny looking...and we did not have Lev done. I absolutely regret having Des done. I, and even hubs, have actually teared up thinking back on it. 

We actually watched "The Red Pill" (really good documentary on mens rights--i think it's on amazon prime if anyone is interested) and they cover circumcision and it was really difficult to watch.

OK anyway...

Cpp you still gotta post the pics!


----------



## Cppeace

You requested pics...









and the CB I took this evening


----------



## JLM73

Just popping on for quick notes
*Kit*:happydance: CONGRATS!! She's a Doll!!!

*CP*:dance: I see it on the wally faint as well as the + sign blue dye!!

AFM :witch: is here full on Booooo Hissss:growlmad:
I honestly saw faints for a whole day then spotted,today full bleed n clots grrrr...
oh well, was not a fully healthy livin cycle anyhow lol:blush:
I am gonna try soy again or cohosh this cycle tho....
:-k now that new guy peeved me off being a prickly grouch the the other day, I have been letting him stew lol so not sure if I go back to donor or see if he wants to be the one since he's pingin my phone like mad the last few days of cold shoulder with a side of ignore :haha:
ahhh the dilemmas of being 43 and TTC crazed...


----------



## gigglebox

J does new dude know your situation? Is he trying to donate to the cause?


----------



## shaescott

M&S yeah I meant as an adult for cosmetic reasons. Honestly I think penises are ugly in general, so being circumcised doesn't make enough of a difference in its ugliness :rofl: my tongue doesn't come out very much, and my slight lip tie has a cold sore on it ugggh, I need both to get snipped for blowjob purposes :rofl: but I'm pretty sure I won't ever get that done. 

Also Isaac is so cute ahhhh

Gigs yeah I can see SO's circumcision scar very clearly, there's a huge color change and a tan line for the scar, and there's this one tiny spot on it that's slightly uneven in the skin, and I think geez that looks painful. I think a lot of people do it for religious reasons though. Idk. 

CP something is catching my eye on the CB but idk if I trust blue dye tests. 

J!!! You're back! We missed you! Sorry about AF. 

Kit sorry Evie isn't cooperating with the boob. I hope it improves.


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg he's to sweet M&S!


----------



## JLM73

LOVE all the baby pix!!!:cloud9:

*Gigs* I jusssst finished texting him about it since he's being prickly again cuz he wanted me to come over n watch movies :roll:
He said he thought about it when we met, and was ok with the idea, but obvi he would not be like my donor - no strings deal...so :shrug: will let you know when I know.lol


----------



## pacificlove

Awe cute baby pics! 

Circ: no one asked us or offered. I didn't want it done, hubby did as he is. So since the topic didn't come up in the hospital, Logan didn't get done. Happy me!

I am blanking... Long day for me today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo yeah I forgot it's religious. And yeah I had heard guys tend to want what they have so their son growing up doesn't ask why their penises look different. Idk whatever floats everyone's boat lol

J it's amazing what a cold shoulder will do to a person lol. Sorry he was prickly. I'm tired so is it he doesn't want to donate OR he doesn't want you using a donor?

Peace I'm in a dark room so I can't give the pics the good once over but fxed tomorrow brings good news 

Gigs :hugs: I'm sorry about Des' circ. Might watch TRP next time I'm home trying not to lose my mind

And lol about the tongue tie and imagination. Immediately picture Marilyn Manson. According to SO he also removed some ribs to do interesting things.... 

Anywho I feel like I'm having a mild allergic reaction. My nose and cheeks have been itchy lately =\. Ummmm not much else to report so tired despite sleeping 8 hours last night (though I did wake halfway to pump) and taking a 3 hour nap. A was awake all morning then asleep all after and evening so here's to probably not getting any real rest tonight either.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs when you said the Marilyn Manson thing, my eyes literally went wide like "OH" lol SO has joked that if he could get that done he wouldn't need me anymore :haha: but he's just joking cuz like he loves me, also I told him good luck with that, he'll figure out why I always complain about my jaw hurting. For some reason I just remembered that there was a study done that shows that lack of orgasms will literally make your vagina weak and aged, doesn't matter if it's from yourself or a partner, as long as you're getting them, but apparently it's very bad for vaginas to not get off :rofl: 

On the religious thing, it's originally Jewish, cuz it's in the Old Testament/Torah that guys have to be circumcised, and to convert to Judaism guys have to get snipped. Many Christians consider it a requirement for them too cuz it's in the Bible (even though it's kinda confusing cuz I'm pretty sure there was a thing with the "new covenant" that abolished those rules, otherwise we're all going to hell for wearing any fabric not 100% one material, say goodbye to your blends). Honestly a lot of the Old Testament rules made sense for the time period, but idk about circumcision, it seems like back then it would be asking for infection...? Not eating pork cuz it's harder to cook safely, no blended fabrics cuz it causes issues with merchant pricing, etc. Please nobody kill me for the religion talk lol. 

Gigs I think a lot of guys do want their sons to match. My dad was like "no son of mine will be uncircumcised". SO is different though, cuz he thinks of it as mutilation (understandably so), but at the same time he's got the tradition thing and idk. 

AFM-
Finally went to Walmart to buy college stuff. Felt like a child, hearing some kid talk about a graph paper notebook for geometry. I hated geometry so frickin much. Also I was annoyed cuz maybe it's cuz I was late on the shopping but there was no 1.5-2" binders in red or green and I can't fit 2 semesters of anatomy + lab in a 1" binder, let's be real, and I NEED my color coding system. I ended up getting an aqua one for the green and a pink-purple one for the red. It was painful though. Red is for public health, cuz it's medical, and red is a medical color. Idk what I'm gonna do when all my classes are nursing classes. The color system I used since 5th grade will go down the drain. Since I was 10 years old it's been green-science (cuz plants and stuff), blue-English, red-math, black-history (cuz history is so damn depressing). Also in 7th grade purple became Spanish. The blue and red were just cuz those subjects FELT like those colors. I still laugh that at 10 I picked black for history because of the previously mentioned reason. Like, I was 10, and already woke af. Yellow tends to be my "other" class. I don't have math this semester, so I don't need the red for it. I'm just now realizing y'all probably don't wanna read about my color system. Oh well. I'll leave it in the post lol cuz I typed it. 

I can't remember if I told you guys, but some of my high school credits/placement tests went through, so I don't have to take bio, math, or statistics in college. Thank god, cuz I need to cut down on my courseload. I have 17 credits this semester. A guy at my work mentioned he's concerned about whether he can handle 4 classes this semester and i was like dude im taking like 7 classes.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs let me know if you watch TRP, would be interesting to get someone else's view on it outside of hubs. I thought it was really well done.

Shae, you are amazingly organized, oh my. And funny how you brung up color associations to class subjects. My system would be different than yours. For example, I can't see math as any other color than blue. And history would probably be red because it's bloody, plus it's my worst subject so I hated it and I'm not a huge fan of red. 

Hmm I honestly can't remember how I organized my class materials in HS or the bit of college I did :-k 10 years of being out has erased my memory i guess.

My mind feels so dull these days. Wonder if it's because i'm not keeping it sharp with learning things (no school or job) or it's sleep deprivation/momming.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yeah it's funny, most people find certain subjects have a strong color association, and it's usually like 1/3 think English is this color, 1/3 think it's this other color, 1/3 are assorted other colors or don't know. I pulled those fractions out of my ass lol but like I've seen people talk about the colors online and there's like groups that form of some agree on one, others agree on another, etc. I think English is generally between blue and red, but I can't remember. I'm not very organized actually, it's just that without the color system it'll take longer to grab my things, and with it, it's just easier for me. Other than that, i suck at organization lol. 

Btw I think it's a mix that's causing your brain to feel dulled, but probably mostly momming.


----------



## M&S+Bump

They don't call it baby brain for nothing.

Maths is definitely blue, that's funny. History is yellow. English is also blue though which would get confusing. Biology is green, chemistry is orange. Funny how thinking about it, colours spring to mind. I wonder if I have some kind of subconscious memory of school books being a certain colour.

I'll give this red pill doc a watch if I can get it here. Sounds interesting. 

The coming of Jesus changed the Christian belief - the rules of the old testament are irrelevant because Jesus. It's kept as a record of the past. The new testament is where it's at for rules to live by, if you choose to believe all that stuff. Unless you follow a religion that doesn't acknowledge Jesus as the son of God, such as Greek or Russian Orthodox (various others too but I'm only familiar with what I grew up with - Lutheran, Russian Orthodox, then later Catholic and Protestant and now just 'Christian' - I would call it born again but my hubs is very adamant that it's just Christianity) 

I dunno if I believe the Marilyn Manson rib removal thing - he has a habit of making stuff up just to shock. Neither way would surprise me :haha: Love that man. 

Sorry about AF J.

Not seeing anything on this batch of tests CP but tbh I just woke up, my phone screen is turned down low and I've got a headache. It would need to be blaring for me to see it right now :/


----------



## shaescott

M&S yeah that's what I thought about the Old Testament... but then some Christians say that some things are against the rules cuz of a quote in the Old Testament, so it's a bit confusing. I sometimes feel like they're using the Old Testament as an excuse for not liking certain behaviors. But I don't want to get too into that whole issue, as it's controversial. 

Born-again usually means evangelical here, I think. They still identify as Christians though, so I'd say both terms are correct. Not all Christians identify as "born-again", but all born-agains identify as Christians. 

Religion is quite fascinating to me. It's also quite confusing to me. I really don't know what I identify as, cuz I'm only really certain about a few basic things that I believe: I believe in God, I believe Jesus was God's son, I believe in heaven, and I believe that nobody will go to hell for not being part of a certain faith, I refuse to believe that God would send someone to hell who spent their life helping people and being selfless etc just because they didn't believe in him. Not sure if I believe in hell at all, I just believe that good people won't go there, if it exists, over lack of faith. People like Hitler make me want to believe in hell :haha: but I grew up universalist, meaning the belief that everyone goes to heaven because god is ever-merciful and all-forgiving. I'm not sure if I believe that, but I'm also not sure I don't believe it. It's complicated. 

Maybe I'll figure it out eventually, but I've been trying for years, and getting nowhere. All I know, is that I keep having things happen/keep seeing things that feel like god speaking to me, like I'm being pulled toward Christianity. Like seeing Jesus in my vegan bacon :rofl: and just in general every time I try to pray I get really emotional and end up with tears streaming down my face. It's complicated, and idk what's going on with me in that whole area lol. Btw to clarify I don't mean seeing things that aren't there lol, I'm not hallucinating. The Jesus in the fake bacon seriously looked like a Jesus on the cross. 

Speaking of vegan bacon, don't ever try it. It's disgusting. Real bacon is where it's at. If you go veggie, don't bother with it. It'll just make you sad and make you miss real bacon more. Especially since it's gross af. 

I'll see if I can find the pic I took of my Jesus fake-on lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pentacostal? Is that a thing? I heard him mention that to someone. 

Some people call themselves Christians then do zero to actually try and live a Christian lifestyle. Then there's people who are just confused or confusing or messed up because of their upbringing - I have a friend who is a professional dominatrix and spends her days acting out Nazi inquisitions and electrocuting people, then coming home to drink herself into a stupor - but no matter how hungover, Sunday morning she drags herself and the kids 'up the pineapple' (her words - I assume the chapel she goes to is pineapple shaped somehow) for Mass. 

My DH is a late convert but when he started believing, boy, does he believe. Everything that happens is because of God. There's a bible verse as an answer for everything. It makes an interesting contrast to my 'meh, there's nothing' cold, scientific, if I can't see it I don't believe in it, belief system. :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

:cry: I'm having major problems, I have a clogged duct under my armpit on the left side and the entire right side is clogged, I'm getting loads of milk out of it but it's so hard and sore I don't even know what else to do, I've probably expressed 100-150ml of milk from the one breast and I could probably keep going! I'm terrified of getting mastitis, I'm already on anti biotics from the fever I had during labour

I've massaged it to death, put heat all over it and even hubby has had a go to the point where I've been almost screaming


And Evie won't feed as often as she needs to, I'm supposed to feed her every 3 hours and this morning she's fed at 12:30 last night and 5:30 this morning. But she's always so sleepy I struggle to wake her to the point where I can be there for an hour and she won't wake, stripping her off even nappy, water, movement just don't work xx


----------



## shaescott

I FOUND ITTTT but like it totally looks like Jesus


----------



## shaescott

Aw kitty I'm sorry :( wish I had advice for you but sadly I have no experience to share :(

M&S- Is Pentecostal one of the ones that expects you to speak in tongues? Cuz that freaks me out.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Prodding and hard massage isn't going to help soreness :) all you can really do is keep expressing - the right side, if she isn't emptying it then just take out as much milk as you can. The engorgement settles down, your body is just in overdrive right now because it doesn't know how much milk to make.

The treatment for mastitis is antibiotics. So if you're already on them, that should prevent an infection. 

I never woke a sleeping baby. Enjoy the sleepiness while it lasts. She'll get more wakeful soon :) she might go for a longer stretch without feeding but you'll find she then feeds more frequently at other times to make up for it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think so Shae. I know there's people at his church that do that. He's not sure how he feels about it. On one hand, it is something that apparently is supposed to happen. But the bible says you've not to do it without an interpreter present. And he feels that some people are just pretending to get attention.


----------



## Twag

Kitty can I suggest cabbage leaves to help ease the pain from engorgement it might sound mental but someone suggested to me back in the day and OMG it was amazing really helped :hugs:

Also with the clogged duct a nice warm shower onto the boobs and gently massaging them moving from the clogged area towards the nipple should help

It will all settle down your boobs are trying to work out how much milk they need to make and sounds like your milk has come in :thumbup:

My daughter preferred one boob over the other I think it was the let down was too fast or something - only suggestion is start on the boob she prefers and then try expressing a little off the other so that it doesn't shoot at her? may help also breastfeeding pillow and try to find a hold that works for you - rugby style, laying on your side, dangling over her - :hugs:

It is hard to begin with :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

New height of motherhood glamour reached - expressing because Isaac stayed with SIL last night - think I'm done and stop the pump and while extracting boob from pump, I've obviously slacked on my massage and hit a duct that wasn't empty and manage to spray milk up my own nose. 

How, in the name of all that is holy, I managed that I'll never know :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you so much guys, I'm struggling way more than I thought I would with feeding. It's taking its toll! I finally got her to feed 6 hrs after her last one /: and it was from the 'bad' boob so hopefully that will help the clogs, although I think it's probably going to swell pretty badly because I expressed it assuming she wouldn't go near it!


----------



## wookie130

You will get this, Kitty. It's so much harder than anyone can really tell you. I was reading this morning that if you have a waterproof vibrator rofl:) you can take a nice warm/hot shower, and massage (gently!) your boob with the vibrator! 

Is she thoroughly draining your breast(s) when she is actually waking up to feed? Because maybe she's just taking more at feedings, and spacing them out more naturally which allows her to sleep longer stretches... It sounds like you're producing a great deal, which is excellent! If you're worried that she should be waking more to feed, and that perhaps she's not getting enough, you can take her to your LC for a weighted feed, and you can see if she's starting to gain weight, etc...


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no kit! Hope the pain subsides. Mastitis was also a fear of mine...maybe it's just a common fear/thought. 

Once again I fins myswld in complete agreeance (is that a word?) with MS. I also never woke Lev. And when I tried to keep him awake I ran into the same problem as you Kit, ie he would NOT stay awake! It's why I started using pacifiers with him; he was using my boob to sooth himself to sleep and if i moved him he'd get PISSED. 

Forget what else i was going to say...

But science is definitely green.


----------



## gigglebox

I asked the hubby about the colors and he gave the exact same answers me LOL. Blue is math, red is history, green is science, purple or yellow or black could all be English.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My DH also said blue for maths. White for music. Purple for spanish.


----------



## shaescott

I love that you guys asked your DHs about the colors :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

So many pages catch up later

Kit agree with everything everyone says. You have to drain that boob whether E does it or you. All the advice is solid. One more thing to try is to ice it after a feed/once it's been drained. That really helped me when I got clogged up and nothing else helped. If you're really worried or it's that bad maybe invest in a single manual pump to express milk from clogged boobs in the future but I agree with whoever said it's your body figuring out how much to make and will sort itself out hugs


----------



## DobbyForever

Also A has decided he no longer likes swaddles and can break out of all of them. He wants the coziness around his waist and legs but not hands, but hates he carter's sleep sack and is too little for it. So I'm going to look into a sleeveless sleep sac cuz i about lost my shit last night trying to please him


----------



## kittykat7210

Well after all my panicking Evie's put on 5oz in 2 days &#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

Woohoo! Go evie!


----------



## pacificlove

Go Evie! Kitty, for clogged ducts I'd suggest warm showers and trying to massage the area. massage under the shower and while feeding. I will do 2 out of 3 feeds from that breast. Nothing is better then baby to help you out here in my opinion. 

Dobs: I hear you on the frustration. Logan wants to sleep free of any blanket, sleep sack, etc now. In the end even my shoulders and back end up free because he insists on nothing near him... If only I woke up more after his night feed to put him back into his crib! Nights are getting chilly.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I found out today that one of our party friends died last night. She was 31 :(

I haven't seen her for a while after I sacked her for turning up to work drunk, and we stopped going to parties after I had Joe, but I had her on facebook still. I knew she wasn't doing very well but didn't realise it was this serious. Scary stuff :(


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry for the loss of your friend MS. May she find peace. 
Its saddening when we loose people of our age.
My hubby lost 2 close friends in their early 20s to alcohol and drugs. It was a time when he was serving alcohol as a student job and drinking lots. It just about dried him up totally, thank dog he never touched drugs.
Hugs to you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok caught up ish my brain is dead

Re colors and subjects, I'm weird I have zero associations. But I'm also super disorganized lol so dunno if that matters 

MS omfg you got it up your nose? That's kind of hilarious sorry lol

Kit hugs hang in there momma you are doing great and E's weight gain proves it

PL yeah tbh I think it's just more this kiddo wants to be held more than anything lol

So my 4am pump was cut short by crying baby so my fast boob was drained but my slow left boob only got 1/3 out. Pumped a full 20 at 8 and thought everything was fine, little clog on the left nothing the shower didn't fix. I go to the daycare to sign A up and when I get home my left boob is tingling and annoying but not thinking much of it since it's pumping time but omg I take my bra off and it is legit twice the size of my right boob :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I wanted to post a pic but attack of the Disney ad


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thanks PL. i think coming so hot on the heels of my scary gastro doctor it just hammers home that life is short and gone in the blink of an eye, and I should try and not worry so much. I hope she has gone to the great party in the sky where there's no more hangovers. She was a tortured soul, for sure. Her little boy already lived with his dad but it's still very sad for him, he's only ages with Nathaniel or thereabouts :( 

Dobs, yep, right up my nostril - incredible aim lol. By the time I stopped laughing it had dried in. Good for the skin anyway :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

I am thinking even sized boobs are a myth dobs... LOL

You already have to sign up A? I was asking about it here and they said I could technically leave it up to the last minute, kindergarten, first grade etc.
Interestingly enough I found out we have a parent run preschool here. So it's one teacher and usually one parent volunteer. So if there are 20 kids, your turn is less then once a month to help out. It sounds like an interesting concept...

Colors: I am disorganized too. However I'd put my favorite colour to my favorite subject. Biology blue! (Love) but math would get red. (Red = colour of anger?)


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh I'm sorry m+s :( xx


----------



## DobbyForever

MS sorry I missed your post. Hugs. I'm sorry for your loss. 

Lol pl so true my boobs have always been lopsided. And yeah she has some infants graduating to toddler and I got lucky the first five families she called never called back last week and I call every two weeks lol so there was a note on my file that I wanted it bad lol. So I put a deposit to reserve his spot and got all the paperwork. Broke my heart a little and I had to keep reminding myself I still have 7 weeks with him

Ugh my maternity sub binder is empty and they start Wednesday lol ffs and Aiden fell asleep in my arms and I just want to keep holding him not work lol


----------



## shaescott

M&S I totally missed the milk up the nose omg :rofl: your boob has skill

So sorry about your friend. I can't even imagine. 

Kitty I'm so glad Evie is gaining well!

Kinda random but does anyone know how Still is doing? I figure she's probably had her baby by now? I may not agree with her on, well, nearly anything, but I do hope she and her baby are happy and healthy and the like. Was it another girl she was having? Idk I was just randomly thinking about her and wondering how she's doing.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't really feel like it's my place to update for her BUT she does have a pregnancy journal and is still preggo 
with a boy.


----------



## gigglebox

MS :hugs: and about the milk...I always wondered, tgey say it's so good for babies--is it good for is to consume then? Let me know if you feel super human after snorting breast milk.

Boobs...my right is the over achiever. Always a smidge bigger. I think it was the one that produced more but I can't remember for sure. 

GUYS. I cleaned my house! Well, almost completely on the main level anyway. MIL watched Lev yesterday and today and I literally spent hooursss cleaning. I could probably clean for hours more but I'm really happy with what I got done.

They say your mind is clearer when your home is decluttered. I hope that's true!


----------



## Cppeace

lol congrats on the clean house!


----------



## shaescott

Okay I found her preggo journal, but I'm going to avoid commenting on her thread cuz I have a feeling she really doesn't like me, and I don't want to make her uncomfortable or upset by inserting myself into her thread. I didn't read through it cuz it felt invasive to do so but I'm assuming based on her siggy that everything is okay with her and her baby. Good to know. Still feel bad about her leaving this thread, but I'll try not to linger on it, as it just makes me feel crappy to think about it.

Moving on. 

Dobs I'm glad you got the daycare spot! That's awesome! Sorry about the sub binder thing. I don't wanna work without a baby, I can't imagine with one (although I'm a cashier so I kinda hate my job).

Gigs yay for a clean house! I do feel a bit less stressed now that my room is clean, so maybe there's some truth to that theory?

AFM- Nothing much exciting happening here today. Brought my car in for an oil change etc. Went back to bed when I got home. Honestly feeling kinda ill. My mom made hard boiled eggs and I ate them but it reminded me that I really don't like them. Now just thinking about them I feel ill. Ugh. I hope it's just psychological and I'm not sick, cuz I gotta get up early for work tomorrow. 

My shift starts at 8:45, and I'm now realizing I'm gonna be getting up earlier than that in college, fml lol, idk how the teachers on here do it. On the other hand, cashiering is the bane of my existence, and I would not exactly go to college for that kind of job. At least for my 8 am psych class, I don't have to drive 20 minutes to get there like for work, I just have to walk for 5 min tops. 

I called my work while I was on vacation to remind them that I'm leaving for college and to tell them my last day (until next summer), and my manager scheduled me for that week anyway, so I had to call last night and talked to a nicer manager cuz the usual one had already left for the day, and she said she'd let her know so that could get the shifts covered. I'm kinda annoyed cuz they'd been giving me like 10 hour weeks most of the summer and the week I can't work they try to give me 25 like are you kidding meeee

I'm super nervous about starting college, it's so soon now! 8 days! I haven't started packing yet, whoops. My childishness is showing :haha:

I love how I say there's nothing much going on and then proceed to write like 3 paragraphs on what's going on...


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, some folks just can't separate feelings on certain stances. I don't agree with some people's politics or choices but I basically shrug and say that's their life. Don't take other people's inability to accept differences and such personally. That's their issue not yours.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae it totally helps when you're getting paid and have hella bills lol or like your job or both. Don't worry about packing. You have 8 days. If you pack in 5 that leaves you three to acquire anything you are missing. Hoping you aren't sick! :(. You could always pm her and just say hey thinking about you then gauge from there if you feel comfortable commenting on her journal. She doesn't have any ill feelings towards anybody. Just didn't want to discuss controversial stuff, and since we don't do a lot of symptom spotting or testing we have a tendency to start talking about those things.

Gigs clean house does wonders. While I wish you would have rested while employing grandmother, I totally get how awesome it is to have a clean house.


----------



## pacificlove

Logan has got me with breast milk into the face a few times now. ... It seems to be an acquired skill.

In even funnier terms: we put L down for an evening nap and he was fighting this nap hard but he really needed it. We check on him, his pants are off. He stayed asleep until past our bedtime, so one more check and his diaper is off!! He shoved that one right between the bars. Now he gets to sleep diaper free until he wakes for his nighttime snack... because who wakes a sleeping baby. Good thing I have a special sheet between mattress cover and mattress against accidents!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol that baby wanted FREEDOM!


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha PL that's hilarious!! But what if he wees with velocity :rofl:??


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hahaha - at least hopefully it was clean! It's so much fun when they do that after they've dirtied the nappy... not. Maybe he's getting a head start on potty training :rofl:

I read a study on food and human breast milk is complete nutrition, so if you had to just eat one thing for the rest of your life and nothing else, that's what you should pick. Failing that - pizza is the next best. Yes. I was happy to read that too :haha:

Clean house feels amazing. I'm jealous.

What CP said about political stances. I have a very low tolerance threshold these days for ignorance, so if you say stuff in my presence that I know to be wrong, I'll pick you up on it. Up to you what you do with that. Discussion of different beliefs and ideas leads to learning, and is a good thing. Anything I'm not willing to be challenged on, I keep to myself :D

8am class? F**k that :rofl: My earliest was 9am and I can count on my fingers how many times I made that in my four years at uni...

We booked a hotel for my birthday. Two nights child free - it's a whole 10 miles from home, don't want to waste any precious time travelling! I can't wait.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty glad she's gaining well. Sorry about the clogged duct. My milk never fully came in so I never experienced. It sounds awful.

Dobby ugh, I don't want to think about work but I must :( I go back next month. However if DH gets this job next week, I'm going PRN. I want to spend more time with baby than married to my job.

M&S was that you that got BM in your nose?! Holy crap that's amazing. Also I hope you have a great time on birthday vacation. Oh and Isaac is adorable. I used to ink babies were ugly (like 5 years ago and longer)but now they are sooo cute.

Shae I also associate math with red. Seems like we are minority in that lol. Also you can manage getting up for classes. I worked full time graveyard shift 1030 p.m. to 630 a.m.) and had classes start at 8 or 9 depending on the day of the week. I will say I did fall asleep often during prob and stats as it started at 8. I made an A though. It was sooo boring after being up so long. 

Gigs awesome on getting house cleaned. DH is good and helps me clean. He did it all while I was pregnant so I wasn't exposed to chemicals though. 

Cppeace I will have to go back ad saying at your tests, but I'm digging your temps Looks triphasic to me. Okay I checked and I do so a super faint line on Wal-Mart test. 

AFM, doing well. Victoria is growing like a weed. I dodged a metaphorical bullet. BD with protection last night, noticed EWCM this morning at 4. Sooo not ready for another one yet. Going to do opk this afternoon cause I miss poas lol.


----------



## wookie130

M&S- I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend.

But the breastmilk up your nose is rather classic, and I think they need to start teaching how NOT to do that in those breastfeeding classes offered by hospitals. :rofl:

Yeah, Still. I actually forgot about her...but I hope she's doing well.

Gigs- A clean house IS actually psychologically better for you, and better for your mental health! Good for you!

Flueks- I hated going back to work after having my babies. I actually really still do...I love teaching, but it's taken a backseat to my own children, which it rightfully should. I'm working to live now, rather than living to work.

Kitty- How's that boob feeling now? So glad Miss E. is gaining! Such a relief! I think bfing is going to work well for you, as long as she continues to latch!

Shae- Get to packin'! Get ready to "adult"! (Is college "adulting?"...It IS, but then again, it's not...college life is crazy! Good luck to you.

Dobs- The struggle to prepare teaching-wise is real. My kids started two days ago, and while I was MOSTLY prepared, I see all of the little piddly things that I need to do and make, and changes in my schedule to make things go smoother, and this kid needs this item tweaked, etc. The beginning of the year is so much damned work...SO. MUCH. WORK. Honestly, in your position, I'd focus mainly on survival, and just getting the job done. I mean, do it in a way that your administrators will want to renew your contract, etc., but just SURVIVE and get through this year. It's HARD leaving your baby at daycare - congrats getting A into a slot, btw. I cried a lot over having to leave Hannah, and I was leaving her with my in-laws, and felt at the time that she'd be in good hands...it didn't change the fact that I wanted to be the one with her all day. The job just didn't feel "fair", if that makes sense. 4 and 3 years later, it has gotten easier, but I'd still love to be home with them doing the mom-thing far more than I want to be teaching. I'm a good special education teacher, and I'm dedicated, love my students, etc., but now it really does feel more like a paycheck than a calling...I need to keep earning to keep my family going.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks everyone <3 I would respond to everyone individually but I'm exhausted. 

My shower ran out of hot water after like 5 min, it turned like lightly warm (so lukewarm/cold on the parts of me that had been under hot water), I had been sitting in the tub trying to wake up and warm up, which normally works, but my shower has been running out of hot water too quickly a lot more lately... so my hair is still dirty and I have to leave for work in an hour. I'll probably try the temp out 20 min before I have to leave. I don't really feel sick this morning, just tired, thank goodness.


----------



## shaescott

They gave us the info on work study and applying for those jobs like 2 months ago and I never applied. Whoops. Hopefully they still have spots left. I was too stressed to do it and now I'm stressed that I didn't do it.


----------



## Cppeace

The temp went back up today but tests were definitely negative today (ic and digi). Cb basic digi claims to be 25 miu sensitive so...
14? Dpo so if I'm not af should be arriving no later than tomorrow morn.

My urine wasn't very dark for fmu do :shrug:

We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie I can imagine. I used to love my job other than on call and holiday working. I never thought I'd want to be a SAHM, but I wish I could so bad. Oh well, working less will be better than full time.

Shae, ugh I hate non hot water showers. Although, my shower is about 5 to 10 minutes so rarely a problem

Cppeace sorry for bfn. For what it's worth your chart still looks promising. I would get temp drop of doom to know AF was on the way. 

Going to put up baby pic cause I can't help it :)
 



Attached Files:







GyUQ9lVH-51597691.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Cppeace

I typically get a decent temp drop 1-2 days before af comes but not always. Generally, my temp pretty much steady decreases towards the end.... Yesterday's temp was not trustworthy so doesn't really count but today's was a normal temp... Just as long as I don't get another long unanswered limbo I'll be ok either way.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww flueks she's gorgeous!!! Look as those long limbs!! X


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae agreed cold showers suuuck

Fluek what is prn? I'm with you I used to think I would hate being sahm but omg I totally would now if I could 

Peace I second Fluek

Sorry typing one finger and off bad memory lol A is being mad clingy this morning and as usual SO is being so helpful eyeroll my dad used to take us to the park every Saturday morning so my mom could sleep in. Then come home and help cook breakfast and insist on doing the dishes. I miss him. He would be so disappointed


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, L sleeps mostly on his belly now. I gave up the battle of him sleeping on his back months ago.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs PRN with medication means as needed, like how if you have a migraine you'll take meds for it. So she may mean that she'll be covering for people while they're on leave or on vacation etc. Just when she's needed.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty, thank you. Yes she is getting such long limbs but not surprising as I'm 5'9" and DH is 6'4". I was prepared to deliver an Amazon but she came early. 

Dobby I know it's crazy how things change so much. PRN is work as needed. However, i could work as much as i want cause we are overloaded 99% of the time. I want to see 8 people a day in 3 days. 24 visits a week. 30 visits is full time so minor pay decrease and less days. Also, I won't have to work Christmas and only work a few holidays. I still have to do 2 call nights a month but as full time you can do 3 or more potentially. I would go to hospital but I like hone health bettet and the money is much better. I'm sorry SO isn't helping. It's hard when they are alert and clingy especially to mom and you want stuff done. Oh I bought a baby k'tan because of you and I love it!!


----------



## Cppeace

Well ladies decided to take my last first signal test since my urine was darker now than fmu and again see something super light but slightly easier to see in person. Decided not testing again untill Tuesday if af still hasn't showed.
Here's your line porn.


----------



## kristyrich

It's funny I came across this as I am possibly pregnant from using the withdrawal method just once! 
I have a post up about it. 

My partner and I did the deed using the withdrawal method just once this month. Done it lots of times in the past and been fine. 
Well this month I felt pregnant. I have done lots of test from 5 days before AF and they were all negative. Then what I though was AF showed but it was very light and mainly brown/ black. Any red was watery. I had a feeling so tested again yesterday after the bleeding stopped and got a faint but very positive test within 2 mins. 
I'm not sure if it's implantation bleeding or a chemical but I'll be testing again tomorrow to see if the line gets any darker. 

So if I am indeed pregnant, looks like it can definitely happen using the withdrawal method!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I forgot to say, she's so cute! And so long too haha! 

Kristy hm well if the test was positive, you're almost certainly pregnant, whether it's a chemical and will end or it's normal. I hope you get the result you're hoping for. Would you be okay/happy with being pregnant? Keep us updated about it, it makes us sad when people pop in and then never update us lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek she's soooo cutttteee!!! I love her expression in that photo and her model long legs. Also that's cool you could work as much as you want.

Peace I see it in the first pic

Kristy did you take a picture of it? We love test pics so take a pic tomorrow :)

Pl A rolls immediately onto his side and gets pissed when I try to put him on his back again so I just say eff it. Though I guess it's different if he does it himself versus me? Idk.

All I know is I was so tired I brought A to lay next to me on the bed cuz I didn't want to get up and I was like super awake (he slept for 4.5h then 3.5 hours so I was stoked because I finally feel confident enough to not wake him to feed at night/ignore the coos until they become cries) and I fell asleep!!! For two hours!!! Thankfully A was unscathed. A bit sweaty from my body heat or I drooled on him but unscathed


----------



## Flueky88

Peace, not seeing it but those first squinters are hard to capture. Excited for next test.


Kristy just have to see what next test brings. Good luck!

Shae thank you. When can you find out about the campus job?

Dobby, I know it was hard to decide which one to post. Also, I have a feeling she will be taller than me. That will be so strange, I haven't been the "short" one since 4th grade. I was taller than my mom in 5th grade. Glad he's sleeping through a bit more. It'll gradually get better. Also, I hear you befsharing happens even if briefly. I'm getting mostly 6 hours maybe 8 between last night feeding and middle of night feeding. Then around 7 or 8 in the morning she'll feed about every 2 to 3 hours. Until 8 or 9 p.m. So excited for sttn though. She's going to be too tall for rock n play soon. So cosleeling may end next month. Hoping that will go well.


Oh and I know this has been a few days ago but I just wanted to say. I started m,y period I think when I was 10. It was the last day of 5th grade. Mom had prepared me for it in 3rd grade so I wasn't completely horrified.


----------



## kristyrich

Thanks ladies! 
I did get one pic which I've attached but honestly it's so faint I'm not sure it can be seen in the photo. It came up immediately and was pink though. Hubby saw it as well but it's a squinter! Lol 
I didn't get anymore photos. I threw it out so I couldn't obsess over it. 

I couldn't wait and done another test today. Really silly idea. It was a confirm so definitely not as sensitive and I didn't hold my urine long enough. Was just too impatient. Incredibly faint line. Not even worth trying to take a pic. 

I think I'll wait a few days and try a frer with fmu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 33


----------



## kristyrich

Thanks. I would be happy but scared too lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I think I missed the period convo, I started when I was 8, I already had boobs as well! But they've never been regular. The worst part was I couldn't swim in lessons anymore because I had such frequent bleeds. And I had to have a note from my mum (which they rang her to make sure she had written it) to say I couldn't participate 60% of lessons! 

Kirsty positive tests are rarely wrong, but frers tend to always have a squinted where the chemical strip is, it took me a while to accept that! But I hope you get the result you want!

Flueks I didn't realise you and your hubby were so tall! I'm only 5ft2 :rofl: but I hope Evie takes after her dad in the height and metabolism department. I'll be happy if she goes past 5ft4, and a little sad for her if she doesn't, but yeh, with her long limbs she definitely has a model look to her haha!

Dobs E always rolls onto her side, I have to be really careful no that she's rolling occasionally as I'm still healing and tend to put her down on the sofa or bed whilst I get up otherwise it just hurts and I can't do it. 

So we had a good feeding day yesterday, she's back on my bad boob sometimes which is nice, my other nipple is a bit sore! And I think she may be in for a growth spurt as she is feeding a bit more frequently. She's officially a week old!


----------



## gigglebox

Nothing productive to add. Sooooo tired...4:37 and been up the second time tonight. I'm falling asleep sitting up.


----------



## DobbyForever

Giiiirrrlll you pregnant lol that line is pink and there. You're a pro and can totally put those 10 and 8 year olds to work ;). I was just shy of 9 when my twins were born, and I was right there to help my mom diaper or hand them to her to feed or play or sing to them.

Gigs hugs I'm sorry you're up again already :(. 

Kit 5'2" buddies! We had health ed in 5th grade so I wasn't shocked when my period came. I think my mom had given me the spiel already though but her version was it's gonna happen let me know when we'll get more into it then lol also sorry you are still in pain. My scary feminist friend (like scaaaarrry) posted and interesting article about how a new study shows women actually need a full year to fully recover from birth.

I forgot what else. Just 2am pumping. Second night A went down at 7 on his own, woke him up at 9 cuz I'm mean, then out until 1:30. He wasn't crying just flopping around but I figured it had been 4.5 hours and I wanted to pump and sleep. Hopefully he takes a cue from yesterday and stays asleep until 5/5:30. In other news SO has requested we not sleep on the couch anymore so omg I forgot how nice my bed is lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well, I made it for the first time ever to 15dpo.

My temp is a bit untrustworthy as up so early, but was still way above cl even before adjust.

We shall see what the rest of today brings...


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp there's no soubt in my mind you're pregnant, the question is is it sticky...? Did you test this morning?

Dobs didn't know you'd been on the couch. Why is that? 

What was the reason we are talking about periods? I missed that. I started shortly after i turned 12 and i was so excites to get it. For whatever reason i was obsessed with being older than i was growing up and i think I thought having a period made me older somehow? Idk. But i was like...creepy obsessed with getting it. Then jealous of my friends who got it first.

I think when I finally had it a day or two i hated dealing with it lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol No, I didn't test. I'm not planning to test again until at least Tuesday if still no AF. 

I believe the AF age discussion started because Shae mentioned her ears not be allowed to be pierced until 12, because 12 was when maturity was more recognized and AF often started.
Then Someone commented they didn't get theirs until 17, I mentioned 13 and a few other people commented in.


----------



## Flueky88

Kristy I see something faint. I personally never got a false positive frer.

Kitty 8 years old, how dreadful!! I think my no one came a little before but they weren't really big. I remember mom making me wear a training bra and I hates it. That's awful you couldn't hardly do swim lessons. Yup we are a couple of jolly green giants :rofl: I like being taller than average though. At first I didn't as a young child, I was called flamingo legs in 3rd grade. Oh I'm glad E fed well and fed from her not so favorite boob. 

Dobby I know dr said it's be alright albeit my sanity if i got preggo anytime but I feel better waiting at least a year. I don't want to further increase my risk of another preemie. Oh and hooray for comfy bed. Nothing quite compares to your own bed.

Peace I definitely think you are preggo. Adjust or no adjust it's no where near CL. You may just have been late implanted. 

Gigs I remember thinking I'd be so grown up once I got my period too. Ugh it was nice not dealing with it for almost a year. I think she will rear her ugly head in 2 weeks. Oh and it was started from being old enough to get ears pierced which Shae s mom was age 11 which she felt most girls get their period. 


My opk was negative by just a small bit yesterday. No ewcm today, I think I missed my surge. I am planning to wait at least a year but sometimes my ovaries scream to ttc again.


----------



## shaescott

Kristy I definitely see something faint there. 

CP well if you're sure of when you ovulated and you're 15 dpo, I agree with Gigs, you're almost certainly pregnant, it's whether it's sticky or not. 

Yeah the period age discussion started with ear piercing cuz my mom got hers pierced around the same time she got her period, at age 12. 

I'm more on the "giant" side of heights, but still relatively normal, I was never made fun of for my height growing up. I was really only average height until puberty, I think. I'm 5'8", my mom is 5'5", my dad is 6'7". My sister is still growing. She's currently 5'6" I think. However she's had her period for over a year now so I'm not sure how much longer she's going to actually grow. We'll see.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm sure I ovulated either cd 19 or 20. There was no later signs and the temps stayed up to steady.So, I'm either 14 or 15 dpo. 
I've had everything else happen so going late and not be pregnant would just add to the list lol. 
I'm not holding my breath but not given up for sure.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae hard telling if she's done growing or not. I forget when I stopped. 

Peace my successful cycle I ovulated on cd22. Nothing wrong with long cycles. It's crazy how early vs late women get bfp.


----------



## kittykat7210

Honestly I grew up way too fast, I've always had to use heavy flow sanitary products, at 8 I was already a B cup. People used to make fun of me because I already had boobs, we still had to change with the boys for P.E at that point and it made me really self conscious, I'm just glad they haven't carried on and become massive unlike my poor sister who's a 34J


----------



## gigglebox

I'm still cleaning my house, today I'm tackling my bathroom. As such, I've pulled out all my pregnancy tests and am going to finally toss them...but first, a final pic or two of them all :haha:

And some tags in case i want to google this later: gigglebox frer progression wally ic cheapies cheapie cheapy pregnancy test tests 

I told hubs once Levin is old enough to sit up on his own and hold his bottle we should try for #3. :haha: hubs said, "I knew you were crazy but I didn't know you were that crazy..." lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2218.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2219.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace fxed it's sticky cuz I agree those temps and lp all lean preggo to me

I was definitely done growing by high school but I forget when I stopped. I miss my high school/college body lol. No amount of exercise can make you 20 again

Fluek I didn't know it increases risk of preemie. SO's mom had a student who was 7 months older than her sibling because the first was born term then she got pregnant like immediately and the second was a preemie :(. Unfortunately she ended up having quite a lot of learning disabilities going on.

I didn't want my period. My mom was blunt about how much they suck :rofl:

What's gross is thinking back I'd go in those aol chat rooms for dogs and like people ask asl and I had the dirsught not to give my actual location but like looking back I would get messages from people once they knew I was a kid... where was my dateline NBC guy?!

Ummmm loving A's new schedule not loving how much he wants to suck on a pacifier though and I've been trying to tire him out for 75m but every time he falls asleep he wakes right back up


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww gigs it's always bittersweet tossing them lol and I can't wait for you to try for 3

I had a ttc dream last night. The plan is still I will agree to a second when we buy a house closer to my mom/a house in general. Or if we move to Portland or Austin and I get to be a SAHM until preschool or indefinitely. Either way looking at least three to five years. SO wants a boy but I want a girl. But he's being eye balled for a promotion and if he gets it then in a few years we'd have a combined income of 300k so I'd feel better having a second.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty that's terrible. They should have made an exception since you were developed. Oh and I love your new profile pic.

Gigs, the broodyness is real lol. Oh and I tossed my hpts only after I took pictures of them. I still have them saved and look back occasionally. 

Dobby did your dream make you want to ttc again? Oh and chat rooms as children *shudder*. I hate how technology is also used for so much evil.


----------



## gigglebox

Damn Dobs that's a lot of moolah

Oh yeah I have also been on the skeezey end of chat baiting. Eww. My friend and I used to troll them.

And that's how prison bird ex bro got in his situat. He was pretending to be a 12yo girl and convinced stupid 12-13to girls to do things on cam.

NO COMPUTERS in my kids' rooms until they're at least 15 and mature! And not until after some very intense conversations!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ew co ed changing wtf?! People in my town in this age would have sued the school and got rid of it. :(. I'm sorry love hugs

Fluek I do that too hehe love ctp for keeping them or they are somewhere on my computer.

Re ttc no lol. As much as I would enjoy a second, I'm still adamant about lifestyle. I can barely afford A as it is, mostly because SO and I don't share money and he makes 50k more than me but his rent only pays half the food bill and half the day care. Then I also remember how shitty of a partner SO is. And that turns me off from having another child because I can't even shower. Literally A cried and I had to get out mid shaving my legs to put the paci back in his mouth while SO is just snoring or yesterday he actually brought A into the bathroom because he didn't know what to do to get him to stop crying (another give him the paci I already fed, burped, diapered, swaddled situation and I just needed 5 m to shower). I can't count on him for shit. Like today his mom invited me to get my hair done with her while So and grandpa watch A. I was like you know he will need a diaper change, and SO was like oh yeah no not watching him then. Then it turned into this whole thing and now his mom thinks I'm a bitch. 

Gigs it is but when you consider cost of living here
My mortgage is 3200
Car payment 350
Daycare 464/week 
Then factor in gas, food, utilities, life... SJ and SF are both top ten most unaffordable places to live in the world

Lol gigs I trolled them too once I figured out they were pedo Bears but yeah man so crazy how they can just do that 

Ironically this happened on the computer we kept on the living room for that purpose. When I had a computer in my room I stopped going into chat rooms. But that was later so by this point I was more aware of the danger


----------



## kittykat7210

Christ dobs how on earth do you live :shock: our mortgage is £600/month, we own our car and nursery would be 225/week full time if we needed it.

Thanks Flueks! Yeh I always asked to change in the toilets rather than with the boys but they wouldn't let me, my MALE year 3 teacher told me I didn't need to wear a bra and my mum had to write to the school to allow me to wear one because I did need one!


----------



## Cppeace

She lives in California- Everything is insanely high there. 
For Example my mortgage is only $490 a month. 

Ladies I started spotting so AF is likely on the way. Que sera sera


----------



## M&S+Bump

He pays half the food and half the daycare but not half of everything else, or more, since he earns more? &#128530; Dude, you know that isn't right?

We've had a joint bank account since a year in to the relationship - currently his wage is £156 a week to stay under the threshold for paying back student loan. I don't have a student loan but don't want to pay more national insurance than I have to so my 'wage' is £180 a week. Practically it makes no difference because we are a family. I don't always agree with how he spends money (three pairs of cowboy boots yesterday and a new motorcycle helmet) but likewise I spend too (new pair of doc martens that have never been out the box yet even though I've had them for weeks.. and jewellery. So much jewellery) anyway. Losing the track of what I was saying. Oh well.

I was the one who didn't start AF til 17. I had boobs and body hair way before that, albeit small and I still have barely any armpit hair. I only had maybe two natural periods before I went on the pill at 18.

So. Broody. I can't get pregnant any time soon because the training can't continue if I'm pregnant, and I've waited so damn long for this that I will not risk it. But maaaaaaan I want to be pregnant again.

I still have a lot of old hpts but I don't know whose is whose except the miscarriage which are boxed separately and labelled :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh, and we had co ed changing til about 9-10 - and to this day, you'll get children that age in the opposite sex' changing room with their parents. Finland has a very low rate of teenage pregnancy and bodies are not taboo. I had seen every one of my neighbours and extended family naked at some stage or other because having a sauna together was just what you did, and you are forbidden from going in the sauna with a swimming costume on at a public pool because chlorine vaporised is toxic. And swimming and sauna go together more than gin and tonic or peanut butter and jam ;)


----------



## M&S+Bump

The very hungry caterpillar... &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0275.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

M&S people bring small children of the opposite sex into the bathrooms and changing rooms here as well. I remember having to go to the men's room with my dad when I was like 5 maybe? He told me to stay in the stall after I was done until he gave the all clear (aka no men using the urinals). I still see mom's bring their little boys into the bathroom all the time. Not much else they can do unless dad is with them. If they're too little to go alone that is. 

We didn't change for gym at all until 5th grade (age 10-11). Before then, we had to remember to wear sneakers on gym days, and we couldn't like wear a dress on those days. We had a rotating schedule. Other days we had art or music. Starting 5th grade we had separate locker rooms. We also were pretty talented at changing shirts without showing any skin lol. We didn't care so much about underwear showing, but again, it was all girls. We basically just brought gym shorts and left them in our backpack, and a t-shirt and sneakers for in case we wore a dress/skirt. We pretty much always wore sneakers unless wearing something fancy. 

Kitty, honestly, that male teacher telling you that you didn't need to wear a bra is seriously crossing the line. He had no right to comment on you wearing a bra, and the fact that he encouraged you not to wear one makes me think that he was a bit of a pedo who wanted to see your boobs jiggle during gym or something. Creeper.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and M&S he's soooo cute eeeeee


----------



## pacificlove

Second attempt:

AF came on around 12. At that time I had infrequent lessons in horse back riding and thought it brought on t AF. Thanks to some non talking parents... When my jealous bff asked "what did you do to get yours?" (She didn't have hers yet) and I said riding, it clued in. My friend rode more often then I did... You may laugh now!

Ms, aaaawe!


----------



## FutureMrs

Love seeing all your babies! Flu she is gorgeous! Kit I love your new avatar! M & s he is such a sweetie!!! Gigs we need a Lev update!


----------



## FutureMrs

Not so little nugget!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3659.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wookie130

Awwww, Future! I love tummy time photos. So cute!

M&S- Cute as ever!

Fluek- Sweet! She is leggy! Her expression is like, "Ummmm..." lol

Gigs- We do need a Levin update!

Kitty- I got my period at 9. Yuck. I'm still waiting at 39 years of age to grow some boobs. :rofl:

Dobby- I could NEVER live in Cali. My DH did for a few years, and high-tailed it back home to Iowa as soon as he could. Our cost of living is a fraction of yours...I don't get paid as well as you do as a teacher, but we get by.


----------



## DobbyForever

Rant finance explanation

So the rent situation. If I was renting my place, it would be 2500-2700/month. It's 3 bedrooms, so you figure 900ish a room. So I charge him for his study not living with me because he's a bf/I refuse to put him on the title so he doesn't pay towards mortgage. He did recently offer to pay a few hundred more cuz daycare but yeah definitely doesn't pay half. And then he pays half the food bill. 

Only bugs me when he says shit like oh I got a 6k bonus today or oh I found an account with 13k I forgot about while I'm staring at my credit card bill. But his thing is I brought all my expenses on myself and it isn't his financial problem. When we buy a house, we'd both go in down payment equally and pay equally into the mortgage and purchase as business partners rather than spouses or domestic partners. And probably go half on utilities then as well. Idk money matters make me uncomfortable all my bfs take advantage financially. He just irks me the most cuz unlike my exes he makes more. I'm usually the bread winner

Plus everything he does bugs me. Like I carry everything. His dad was like feeding me crackers and carrying my diaper bag meanwhile SO is oblivious and if I say anything he just cops an attitude and A gets upset


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm that is frustrating. I will say, if it makes you feel any better, his fathering skills will improve with time. Sounds kind of like my hubs--just kind of sucks at the baby stage. He's better this time around but was realky bad with DS1. But what is this about diapers? Does he not change diapers?

Omg M&S, that chin!!! He is so cute <3 how much does he weigh now? He looks on par with Lev. 

Fern he is adorable <3 y'all are melting my broody little heart. 

LADIES, questions for any of you who wear necklaces. Do you ever have the issue where your necklace will "eat" your hair? Like the hair at the nape of your neck tangles in the clasp or the chain? Would you buy a product (in a nut shell, a cloth sleeve) that covers the back of the necklace and protects your hair? If yes how much would you pay for that? 

I'm trying to develop a product that tackles this problem but need feedback...


----------



## Cppeace

I might buy it Gigs but good probability I'd be allergic to it. I can't wear anything but sterling silver around my neck. And yes I'd get that issue alot.

I'm wondering if my spotting was just irritated cervix. It's definitely very odd light spotting for sure. I dunno. 5 hours now and 98% pink or brown and now pretty much stopped.


----------



## shaescott

Aw Future so cute!

Gigs I don't wear necklaces super often but when I do I don't have that issue, my main issue is that the chain moves, like it rotates, so the clasp ends up on my chest lol. So if the necklace does that, a little cloth cover would move with it, wouldn't it? Also they wouldn't want to the cover to show, so if they have thinner hair it might show through their hair, so it would have to blend in I guess? Not trying to stomp on your idea of course, it's a creative idea. 

I wish I could come up with some super innovative idea and make a successful business out of it. If any of y'all give me an idea and say I'm allowed to use it (aka you're not gonna use it) and I make a super successful business out of it, I will seriously give you like 50% of the profits lol (but like if it's a tiny business that only makes me enough to get by, all bets are off :rofl:)

I need to get rich cuz I need a private chef :rofl: but SO says that even if one of us gets super rich I'm not allowed a private chef cuz he wants our future kids to not know that we're rich so they don't grow up entitled and snotty etc. meaning I have to cook meals lol cuz they'll definitely notice a private chef. Although actually I think he said if he gets rich, cuz it's his money then, if I get rich, I get to do what I want with it lol. I'd want to teach my kids how to cook though cuz I don't want them to succeed in life because of an inheritance, so they gotta be self sufficient. I want them to work hard for their success. I mean, would I love to be rich by doing nothing? Sure. But like, that's not fair. It's not fair to the hard working small business owners who struggle to pay rent. And I know life isn't fair, but I don't want to be the inheritance example of how life isn't fair. I feel like this paragraph is a total mess. 

I think almost all of us (if not completely all of us) would love to have more money and to not have to worry about unexpected expenses like car repairs coming along. I truly wish that it was possible for everyone to live that way. I hate that anyone has to stress over money. Stress is bad for our health, and money stress doesn't have much reward, unlike kid stress. Idk. But unfortunately it seems that it's impossible for everyone to be financially comfortable enough not to worry about their finances. Sure, there are ideas, but communism has a 0% success rate, and it doesn't allow hard workers to get more return than lazy people, which would mean there's zero incentive to do any work at all, sooooo that ain't gonna work. That idea ain't fair either. There are ideas that I think are much more feasible, but honestly economics is so complicated that what I've seen of those ideas hardly even scratch the surface of how they would work in real life. 

Anyway, my brain is now working overtime with ideas, and I need to go to sleep so I can't afford to be manic right now lol. Hopefully my "type what flows from my brain" rant doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## Cppeace

I have a decent idea but not the means to make it. It is to aide people from forgetting their kids in hot cars.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS omg I love his little hood around his little face!!!!

Re changing Idk we didn't change for pe until middle school and then we had separate locker rooms. The no bra comment is either rude (cuz saying your boobs are small) or gross (considered you had blossomed) and in this area off with his head for that.

Gigs that happens to me but I don't wear necklaces enough to care lol

Wookie yeah CA is ridiculous. I need $5800 cash to pay my bills not including food or things. So dumb. So yeah I get paid more but crap around here is stupid expensive. McDonalds will run you $10-15 like at that point I might as well go to Chili's lol. How are you feeling? Better I hope

Oh yeah gigs re diapers I have literally changed 300ish diapers. He is at zero. He asked to learn before A was born but never actually made a move to learn and is back to fts not doing it

Peace very odd. Fxed af keeps away


----------



## kittykat7210

Breast feeding question!! So baby is now accepting my right breast, and after she finished feeding today I noticed it was a lot smaller than my other breast, was that because it was empty and the other was full or because of the 2 days that she didn't feed from it?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh boobs comment is gross - no need for that at all, either way!

Presumably SO uses the electric and water and sleeps in the bed, and he contributed half the genes for the baby so in my book he should really be paying a lot more. But hey. Whatever works for you. And zero nappies - there's nothing to learn. Tabs off, clean bum, put the new one on, ideally the right way round. If you can figure out your own underwear, you can change a nappy. &#128530;

Dunno what Isaac weighs, he hasn't been checked for weeks, since the health visitor stopped coming out. I might check him today, I keep meaning to :)

I don't wear necklaces. And usually don't have much hair either :haha:

FX no af CP.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Because it was empty Kit.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit no idea how much smaller are we talking? My boobs are disproportionate lol especially when one has more milky than the other

MS by the time I fell he wanted nothing to do with the kid. His stipulation for sticking around was not being responsible for the kid. The rent does help, it's $1500ish I wouldn't have otherwise. He usually adds a couple hundred because I complain how broke I am. But idk. It doesn't work. Trying to figure out how to cut expenses down to a point where I can pay for everything that requires cash then just charge food and stuff. About to pay off my credit card so there's that plus I should get a decent size tax refund when I do my taxes since my witholdings won't change until my October paycheck 

Ugh falling asleep as I type. A is so fussy. According to WW this was the last fussy day. Supposedly


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty wonder if he was a pervert? Your mom shouldn't have even had to write a note. Also the size difference is that breast was emptied. 

Future she's so cute. Does she like tummy time? V is sooo not a fan. 

Pacific hehe it's okay. My brain isn't the best so I can't tell specific but I know I had a few crazy beliefs.

Peace, oh I hope it's not AF! I know some women spot while pregnant. I only did one time after sex during first tri. I didn't have IB either.

Gigs, I have the same problem as shae my clasp moves to the front of my body. No issue with hair getting caught in it. I have really fine hair wonder if thats why it doesn't get caught.

Shae I get what you mean. I don't like people having a feeling of entitlement if they grew up into money so to speak. Have a cousin like that. I grew up quite different so we never really got on well. 

m&S Isaac is sooo adorable. I really love his smile.

Shae I think I went with my dad to mens restroom as well at that age. It rarely happened, as I only saw him a month in the summer and every other Christmas starting at 5.

Dobby :hugs: he sooo needs to get over the dirty diaper. It doesn't bother me at all. I have nothing to add to the financial situation. Oh and I'm so glad everything isn't super inflated here. Wish I got a California size paycheck but cheap everything else lol. I do well enough though and am blessed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Future she's so alert! Adorable!

Fluek that's the only reason I'd consider a move to Portland or Austin. He could keep his same job/pay but cost of living is so much better. But idk. Right now everything he does makes me want to vomit.

A stirred but hasn't cried to eat yet. So I'm pumping while I wait. It's been 4 hours so I'm debating waking him vs letting him sleep until he cries. Partially because I warmed up the milk already lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh gigs I slept on the couch because my anxiety got the best of me when A would wake SO. Plus going up and down the stairs was hurting my stitches. So win win to just sleep downstairs. then when he started sleeping longer stretches I tried getting back into bed but he was so mosey it woke SO and again anxiety or some nights he had important work stuff so I figured I end up downstairs anyway might as well just be there all night. But lately Idk what changed he wants us upstairs. But with the fighting last night I just slept downstairs


----------



## Fern81

Quick selfish post- going to dr in 2 hours to check lining and follies& see if we can get a transfer date! Aaaahhh so nervous


----------



## Cppeace

Well, spotting now heavier and very red so just a slow coming af I suppose. Temp also plummeted. Onto next cycle.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that would be nice financially but I wouldn't want to move away from family and only with SO and A. I really have a lot of respect for people that move and don't know anyone around really. Sorry it was a couch night again. Honestly, I think he should be on the couch. 

Fern good luck! Let us know how it goes :)

So sorry peace.


----------



## shaescott

I agree with Flueks, he should be on the couch. And being woken up by the baby is part of being a parent. He needs to be woken up by the baby. 5 times a night. (Okay maybe I'm just a little annoyed at him and want him to suffer but still). Honestly your "everything he does makes me want to vomit", from what you've said I feel the same way lol but obviously I don't know him and you say you only show his bad side on here so I'm trying really hard not to judge the crap out of him. 

CP sorry about AF :(

Fern ooooo so exciting!


----------



## Fern81

Aaawww so sorry cpp I was rooting for you!!

Dobs& kitty it seems like both you new mommies have found your groove :). 

Glad all the babies are doing well & I'm LOVING all the baby pics! Omw the cuteness!

Ok so my transfer date is set for next week Tuesday 5 Sept at 9AM. Then a bHcg a week after. But of course you all know I'm going to start testing at 10dpo lol. Bad news is it looks like my one remaining functional ovary might now also be nonfunctional- no response to femara where I have always had GREAT responses to all meds and without the meds still always formed follies on my own. Oh well we'll see. At least I do have my perfect boy already! So blessed already.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern sorry to hear about the ovary not responding. Hopefully all goes well with the transfer next week! 

Peace so sorry af showed :(

Re couch it wasn't like an eff you blow out I'm sleeping on the couch as much as A was asleep in his pack n play cuz we were watching GoT and Ballers and Rick and Morty so I didn't feel like moving him anyway with the added bonus of not being next to SO and saving myself a trip up and down the stairs. So I caught some zZzs on the couch, woke to pump, woke A to feed, then mowsied on up to my bed for 3.5h of sleep followed by one hour followed by 1.5 hours lolol.

I agree being woken up is part of being a parent but when we were ttc and he was on the fence I did assure him a kid would not affect his quality of life. And he was starting to slip up at work and I know how shitty a feeling that is. So him not waking at night bugged me when my stitches were healing but now honestly idc. A only wakes 2-3x and goes right back to bed and he looks like an alien in the dark and I think it's f'dorable so I actually enjoy being up. Plus I have to get up to pump anyway so why have two sleep deprived parents instead of one? Plus he is significantly less pleasant when tired

So I vented to my mom and she said
1. I chose to make a baby with him
2. He was lashing out because I hurt his feelings
3. He was stressed from the family visit (they were kind of mean to him/each other it's such a weird and hostile family dynamic)

But she also said if I need a break I can always live with her for a while and if I need to leave then she will help me figure out a solution. Because if I leave it'd probably be a try to get him to sign away his rights (though I'd never bar him from supervised visits) in exchange for no financial support ($ is very important to him). And I don't make 6k/Month even with all my tax breaks


----------



## pacificlove

Selfish post. Our cat didn't come home last night. She does this every few months but is always back in the early morning hours unless she got herself trapped into the basement. I am worried, hopefully she didn't get herself into trouble where I can't find her!

:(


----------



## Cppeace

Hope your kitty is back soon Pl


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh pl no fun hope she turns up like she usually does and soon! I remember when she was gone for daaaaays that one time :(


----------



## pacificlove

I just looked out the window and there she was chilling in the driveway! I called her once and she came in. She's home, I can think again!

Thanks cpp, thank cat she did. I am thinking she may have gotten locked into one of the neighbors buildings. They don't live on the property yet but do work on it. She offered I could come have a look around but I said if they wanted to check later I'd be ok with it. Or she just slept in their tall grass as she's full of seeds and burrs. 5 acres of waist high, dry grass over there.

Dobs, OMG! I so remember that, I was in tears for two days. Pregnancy hormones didn't help! Looking back: it's funny that she was safe in my truck all along and he head just popped up in the truck window when I checked it. I never lock my truck at home and for some reason it was. Never have you seen a pregnant woman ran as fast for keys as that day!

Cop, sorry AF showed, this is how many cycles now? 

Dobs: as for SO. Don't stick with him just for A, your mental health is important. So happy to hear you have your mom's support whichever way you decide. Don't rush the decision now, wait until A is at least 6 months old and let those hormones calm first. 
I do think he should be served a kid with a wet diaper and just say "here you go, come with me! I'll watch if that helped". I put hubby on diaper duty when he's home and we each laugh at the other when we have to deal with a huge sh!t in it. L had a small poop yesterday which hubby dealt with and then he started a computer game. So L takes another big one, like huge! I got myself a 10 minute back rub out of that one... 
Point is: child care should be split equally, it took the two of you to make him, the two of you should raise him. Whichever way works should be up to you two and what is fair to A.


----------



## DobbyForever

Had my pp check. Thankfully the ridge healed normally and all looks good. Got the all clear to have sex I don't want to have/I'm waiting until Friday anyway to take the mini pill. Uterus is back to normal size.

Had A weighed because I was there and wanted to know lol. He's up 11oz in 7 days!!! So he's 8lbs 1.3oz. I've got 30 nb diapers left so after that I'll be moving him into size 1 :). His nb clothes are getting snug as well so I may switch him over to 0-3

SO's parents were super nice to make tons of leftovers and SO may be too prissy to eat them but I totally just had it for lunch and am so glad I didn't have to cook anything


----------



## Cppeace

It's hard to list my exact number of months as I had a weird 3+ month pregnancy limbo and took a few months of... So on and off I'd say 22-23 months at this point.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Weighed Isaac! 16lb 8oz.

Catch up later.. :sleep:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, you do what you feel is best. If you really don't want to have sex, you can always tell SO that they haven't cleared you yet. It's a temporary solution, but ya know. Or of course you can tell him that you don't want to, or you don't feel ready. Not sure how well he would react to that, but you shouldn't have to have sex if you don't want to. It's your body. Whatever you choose to do, we support you. Also congrats on A's weight gain!

PL glad your cat has returned. 

M&S wow Isaac is so big already!

If any of you are in the areas affected by Harvey, I hope you're safe and that your house is not flooded. 

Realized I'm probably so stressed cuz I've been forgetting to take my meds for like 3 days now. Whoops. I have my anal menometry testing tomorrow. Sounds sooo fun. Not. All I know is they're gonna test the muscle functions. I have work the next day. Then Thursday I'm on a liquid-only diet, plus laxative drinks. How fun. Friday is the colonoscopy. Saturday I have work. Sunday is move-in. Everything is happening so fast and it's stressing me out agh. 

I emailed the library my resume for work study and they said all the spots were taken. Now I'm more stressed cuz the website still listed available hours so idk which jobs are even still available. Agh.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry about all the stress Shae. I hope the testing goes smoothly and thwy can finally give you a solution that fixes the problem! 

Dobs glad everything is all healed up! Did I miss something about Friday? What's so special about Friday?

M&S, wow! And I thought Lev was big! Isaac is a full pound heavier from my last check! Now i want to weigh him again lol.

This monster baby is still sleeping like shit. He totaled about an hour today between 3 cat naps. Like wtf. Plus he was up 3 times last night (about 2:30, 4:30, 6:30, then 9 for the day). I have no idea how he does it. I am miserable...I can feel my mental facilities crumbling. I hope this phase doesn't last. 

FINALLY HE'S OUT. Night y'all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ditto Shae hope you get some answers and relief. Sorry about the job. When I was in school work study jobs were gone before they were posted. :(. I can tell SO no. Unlike my exes he won't resort to assault. If anything he'd just stick it elsewhere and at this point idgaf. But he won't. I just miss having a libido. Pregnancy sex hurt so I stopped wanting it. I got my libido back 3w pp but it disappeared. 

Gigs nothing but A is 6 weeks on Friday and I read some stuff online about waiting until baby was six weeks. I got conflicting dates from various people at Kaiser, so I decided 6 weeks was the way to go.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, usually they say wait 6 weeks here to give healing enough time.
I find my libido vanishes if I don't use it, plus having a kid slowed it down too. I miss pregnancy sex, for me it was the best ever. Haha

Shae, good luck! Keep us posted!!

As for us: L now successfully drinks from a straw! At the last appointment our doctor encouraged a cup with a straw rather than a nipple. L never really took to bottles with nipples anyway, so our open minded and practical thinking doctor said to just skip it and jump into a straw. So now, if L is just thirsty he goes for the water bottle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh sorry six weeks to take the mini pill (though they did say 6 weeks for sex as well). There is some debate about whether it influences/decreases supply and whether the small amount of hormone in bm upsets babies stomachs when started under 6 weeks. There's a push to start before 28 days I think to avoid pregnancy/be covered right away. Otherwise you have to wait x amount of time to be sure you are protected. 

Yeah I hear preggo sex is supposed to be amazing. No matter how gentle SO was or if we used lube felt like I was being done by a knife.

That's super cool about the straw! Awww he's growing up so quickly!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Pregnant sex was good until closer to the end. Now it's painful. It feels like the knife situation you describe. Enough...moisture makes it more tolerable but it hurts and is painful after. From googling looks like it's one of those things that may or may not go away and it's anyone's guess as to when.

It occurred to me just how messed up i am after this last pregnancy. I really hope i feel like myself again sooner rather than later.


----------



## gigglebox

Per your request, Lev after he adorned himself with a binky while i looked away to grab a new onesie.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2227.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae I'm really sorry about the stress :( you have a very busy week aswell bless you, fx things improve and that your tests go well!

Dobs I agree with everyone else, if you don't want to, don't! It's traumatic giving birth, I'm not sure if I will be having sex again for a while, and I didn't even tear! From the sound of things he does need to step up a bit, or at least not complain when he doesn't sleep.

Gigs that's truly adorable!


----------



## DobbyForever

To clarify he's not complaining about the sleep disturbances. He's actually pushing me to stay upstairs in the bedroom. It's rare occasions when he has a 6am or 8am business call and A is being a brat that he'll ask if I mind going downstairs. It's my own personal anxiety and desire to not have him be exhausted that drives me to the couch.

Gigs omfg that's hilariously adorable! I'm sorry you don't feel like you. Do you mind if I ask what exactly you mean by that/are feeling?

Re sex yeah that worries me. She mentioned I was still red down there from the estrogen so lube was a must, and that freaked me out. My cousin was never able to enjoy sex after kids. The not knowing how bad it'll suck, if at all, is the problem.

So during tummy time A turned himself diagonally so he could use the hard part of his mat for leverage to push himself closer to me. I thought it was adorably clever, but now he's turning himself in his bassinet. I put him to bed in one spot and I find him in another totally flipped around. I know it's not rolling over but it freaks me out because he won't sleep in his bassinet unswaddled but no I worry on the process of turning and pushing he'll roll over


----------



## gigglebox

Well...brace for rant...
It all started when my dog died 2 weeks before birth. I just felt a cloud over me; felt like death and i was terrified something was going to happen to Lev at birth. Instead I was the one that ended up near death and I guess I am jacked up from it. I (irrationally?) feel like I have undiagnosed cancer, or MS, or some disease acquired with the blood transfusion. I'm anxious a lot. Sex is painful, my libido isn't what it was. I feel horribly unattractive. I'm exhausted a lot. My hair is falling out in fist fulls. My memory is shit. I have trouble finding words.

Anxiety tries to convince me something is seriously wrong. Logic tells me I need to chill out and remember recovering from a normal birth is tough enough, let alone what I experienced. I think I'm also still messed up from losing my dog in such a traumatic way. He would have been 14 yesterday. I had him since he was 3 months old. 

Anyway hubs and I are joining a gym. I feel terrible but I'm making no serious effort to improve myself so this will be good. If I give things an honest go and still feel bad in a couple months, then maybe there's reason to be concerned but i think i'll find things improve as I get myself in better physical and mental shape and Lev (hopefully) gets on a better sleeping schedule.


----------



## FutureMrs

Glad you are taking the steps to improve Gigs! Lev is beautiful! I'm joining a fitness challenge in September which includes a meal plan because I like you need a change! Anyways I'd be happy to share it with you when I get the program! The work outs are 6 days a week 3 at home 3 at the gym! Birth is traumatic I still feel a bit like a shell of myself and sleep deprivation doesn't help that's for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs :hugs: I'm glad you opened up about it. Talking helps and we have your back.

Losing family, and yes pets count as family, can really put into perspective the fragility of life. Things can happen any moment. I think every mom has those s* what if something happens to my kid or s* what if something happens to me. And you did go through some scary stuff and tbh you were super cavalier about it. It's ok that those feelings have caught up to you, but you are so right. Things will get better. And yes sleep deprivation can make anxiety way worse so hopefully Lev starts sleeping better soon. I think positive mantras are lame, but they help me. So just keep reminding yourself that you are safe and beautiful as is your family.

Gym sounds like an excellent idea. I hope you and hubs can go together. I think that would be fun bonding and help you feel good in general and body image wise. Once A is in daycare I'll be joining the gym. Happy it's on the street my work is on and the cross street is the one A's daycare is on. hugs


----------



## shaescott

Selfish post, kinda tmi

So today I had the menometry testing done. It was extremely awkward, it was a male doctor performing it too. But he said other than the prolapse itself everything is normal and working properly. I had to poop out a balloon the size of a tennis ball. Surprisingly easy. He said since that was easy there's no reason I should spend more than 1-2 minutes pooping aka stop straining lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs keep talking if that helps. Sorry you are having a rough go at it. Hugs!
Dobs is right, life is fragile,we have to life in the moment. We can not let bad things keep us down or back, life is too fragile to be constantly in fear.

Shae, so will he do anything about the Prolaps?


----------



## wookie130

Shae- Oh, goodness! Eeeek! You're a trooper.

Gigs- :hugs: I'm glad you've opened up about your struggles. That is the first step to finding your way back to YOU. Joining the gym sounds fun. Perhaps you can join each other in the shower afterwards. ;) Sex post partum can suck, but you have to start somewhere. That sleep deprivation can also be soul-sucking, so give yourself some grace. No one is themselves when they're that tired, and it's natural to feel funked-out. :hugs: Just be good to yourself, and have people looking out for YOU.

PL- Glad you found the kitty! Mine are indoor cats entirely...they never have even been outdoors. Both of my kids learned drink from a straw when they were under a year-old...it's actually better for speech development and oral motor development than spouted sippy cups.

Dobs- I could give you some perspective on the whole SO thing, and his role as a parent to A, but you didn't ask for it, and I think you're really just going to have to figure it all out yourself, as most of us do when we're in complicated circumstances. You'll get there, as there is only two roads to go down...you'll either stay together, or, you'll split up. Either avenue takes an effect on A, and will influence his own relationships down the road, and how he approaches love and partnership, etc. 

Well, I'm free from GD...passed the test, apparently. My hemoglobin is a bit low, so I need to up the iron.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gigs, if it helps, both me and DH have the undiagnosed serious illness meltdown regularly - he doesn't even have any reason, and all I have is family history (very difficult to ignore, tbf) 

I'm not sure I ever got back to me, but then I'm not really that sure who me is. All I can remember to pre-teen is depression on and off. Prozac and coming off any kind of birth control (I had a non-hormonal coil but it still must have affected something) helped my libido no end - I actually actively want to have sex now, for the first time in over 10 years. Post-birth sex hurts for a bit but it does generally go back to normal. Did for me anyway after franken-fanny with Nathaniel (20+ stitches all up the vahooty) pelvic floor exercises helps, as does just doing it, going slow with plenty of lube obviously. But if you don't feel like it, then don't, you'll only end up angry and resentful.

Shae, sounds awful. But after this week it'll be over at least and new things can begin.

I've put weight on so that sucks, but I also have been stressed out and eating and drinking too much. This losing weight through breastfeeding thing isn't working as easily as it did in my 20's.


----------



## shaescott

PL he was just the lab doctor. I think my regular colorectal surgeon will do the colonoscopy, and she'll then talk to me about the results and the surgery in December.


----------



## DobbyForever

So went to work to check on my sub and got home, fed A, out him down for a nap and I'm inexplicably depressed. Idk why but like wow


----------



## Cppeace

Dobs, 
Do you have any toys you could self experiment with to see how it feels with you fully in control before you get back to sex with SO? 
Just a suggestion.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nah never been a dildo/vibrator gal. My toys are more like sticks and stones may break my bones but chains and whips excite me :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs :haha: ily

To clarify, we've dtd a few times since baby. Just not nearly the frequency we used to. The thing is if I'm not fully in the mood i pay for it after sex too because i have always had a mild case of POIS, which in a nut shell means I become physically ill and sometimes depressed immediately after O. It's mostly very mild though and doesn't happen every time. Used to be worse (i did throw up once).

Anyway.

Shae what is the solution for the prolapse?

MS you do make a very good point with the age thing. Last time I recovered from birth and lost weight i was 26. I'm 31 now and it's not coming nearly as easy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh gigs! Hugs. I used to get irrationally depressed after O when I flew solo until adulthood when I realized guys don't make me O so I have to do it myself. Mine was more a social guilt though, so I'm sorry yours is consistent and extreme

Shae ditto inquiring minds is there a solution? Or was that a let's check this first then check something else? Because "oh you shouldn't be straining" sounds like um ok duh doofus that doesn't help her. Ok he probably isn't a doofus but I like saying that lately

Age definitely affects recovery. Lots of studies on age and weight loss or age and birth recovery. Shocker, young 20s have it all. People shamed me at work yesterday for losing the weight I did, so really can't win. Like ffs I still have a pooch hehe I have to remind myself there's no baby in there anymore stop gazing at it fondly and go gaze at the actual baby :rofl:

Baby questions
Does everyone else's baby like flip the f* out in their sleep? Every now and then A just loses it (crying, coughing, acting like he is gonna die) then just stops and resumes peaceful sleeping 

Also I noticed now that I don't have to wake to feed him that when he wakes up at night and I pick him up to make his bottle, he falls asleep by the time I reach the stairs. Before I would feed him anyway but now that he's bigger (over 8lbs woooot) I just turn around and go back to bed unless he cries. Which is every 4 hours at night. Last night he decided his new bedtime is 7:30 and he woke to feed at 1:30, 5:30, and 8. He usually eats every 2 hours during the day with one long nap. So he's taking about 8-9 bottles in 24 hours but only 2oz at a time (he vomits or has so much spit up that he chokes on it). So he's getting 16-18oz but online says he should be getting 20, but he is still getting fortified milk (higher cals) and if he was hungry wouldn't he cry more? Or should I go back to feeding him at night whenever he wakes up even if he sleep feeds? Go lcycictkxrixgkxtkx


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, I would have preferred an indoor cat, however living in the country, we definitely needed a mouser. Our biggest thread to a cat probably isn't the traffic, but birds of pray and raccoons. Owls are notorious for taking cats.
On the drinking front: you are probably right.. I should do some more reading on drinking and development! Seriously, the first 6 months of a child's life are the easy ones....

Dobs, A may just be looking for you, his comforter. Logan sleeps best when touching one of us. Sorry I am of no help re: amount of feed...

As for us: we went to playgroup yesterday. We've met this adorable little 8 month old (I say little because she is so tiny compared to L) and those 2 are little flirts! Giving each other kisses, L pulls her headband, she tried to suck Ls toes.... Gentle touches (which is a biggy!!) It's like they are already each other's boyfriend/girlfriend as it's only those two that do it. L showed barely any interest in the other 2 babies of his age yesterday or the other weeks we've met the little girl. Oh, and proud momma moment: he's the fastest crawler :haha:


----------



## FutureMrs

Question ladies; do your babies just nap? I spend literally like 80% of my day trying to get poppy to nap, she'll fall aslee for maybe twenty minutes I put her down and she wakes up but she's cranky so I know she's tired and needs sleep, any suggestions? Should I be trying this hard to get her to nap? Is that normal?


----------



## FutureMrs

Also I know it never gets easier by any means but do they ever get less cranky/you can have 5 minutes alone? Lol god 4 months is a difficult time for us


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, Lev has thia really loud creepy scream he does in his sleep only. Lasts about 4-5 solid seconds then he's back out. 

Future maybe time to start some sort of routine? Not sure what to suggest but maybe actively engage with her and only try to get her to sleep at regular nap times? If you're spending a lot of the day trying to get her to nap maybe you she isn't stimulated enough/tired enough to fall asleep...?

I'm talking out my ass, really have no idea.

Dobs the POIS isn't that bad, really. Evidently it's mich more common in men. I watched a documentary once on a guy who had it so bad he went as far as removing his testicles to solve the issue (which worked). He would get violently ill and suicidal after orgasms, sometimes it would take him days to recover.

PL awwww love proud mommy moments! And ao cute about his first gf <3 hmmm we were thinking about a barn cat but I didn't know they were prone to predation :shock:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies sorry I've been away I fee like my life is crazy and boring all at the same time. I've been focusing on starting up the. We business so hopefully I start to make some money. 
The boys are crazy and growing way too fast. They both crawl (max much better and so fast) and both are pulling themselves up like crazy Michael can almost stand on his own-just needs a little balance help. And they're 8 months old! How did this happen? 

Future- I agree with a routine. Start a nighttime one (if you haven't already) and then the nap time one do the same just a shorter version. So if you do bath, book, bottle (or nipple) bed. Then for naps do diaper change, book, feed, bed. We've had a routine for nighttime since about 6-8 weeks and they've always been pretty good but naps have been hell. We started a nap routine about a month or so ago and they go down so easily now. Naps have increased from 3 45min naps to 2 2 hour naps- with exceptions. They even fall asleep on their own now. Michael went to sleep after about 3 seconds of fussing and max drank his bottle in bed (he refuses to let me feed him now) and then played for a few minutes and asleep


----------



## shaescott

Solution=surgery. After surgery... don't strain and it probably won't come back. 

Dobs he meant that the mechanics are good in there so there's no mechanical reason for me to be straining, and if I'm straining it probably means I'm just trying to get something out that isn't there, rather than actually struggling lol. He's probably right on that one. I got the balloon out pretty easily. Other than the prolapse my rectum was fine and it performed well in the tests.


----------



## kittykat7210

Just checking back in, sorry about the surgery need shae, doesn't sound fun, but hopefully once it's done you won't get it back! 

Green I can't believe your boys are 8 months!! That's crazy!! Sounds like they may be early walkers!!

Future I have no experience but routines are important once they hit a certain age, maybe slowly introducing something will help the moods a bit? But I have no personal experience, this is just from my mum! Learning the difference between day and night is the first step, so if you have got/ can get that but down the rest follows (apparently)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae gooot it. Boo surgery. Hopefully it doesn't come back after.

PL that's so freaking cute

Green seriously 8 months say whaaaat?! And such progress! That's really cool!

Future wish I could help but noooo idea. Lol I'll just echo everyone and say make a nap routine but I am Jon snow on like all your questions 

Gigs oh man that sounds rough for that guy :(

So I think I pinpointed the source of my depression. The start of the school year reminds me I am halfway through my time at home with A. I am sad I am missing the first six weeks of school. My sub is taking a lot of creative liberties in my room that I do not appreciate and she's still in her credential program!!! I just saw my class list (didn't have access to it) and I have 29 kids!!! 17 boys and 12 girls, 6 resource students, 13 English learners, 1 student who hasn't ever been in school and doesn't speak English, 32% passed the ELA SBAC, 28% passed the Math SBAC. And I have the easiest class of the three straight 5th grade classes! Ffs of all the years to be limiting my drinking lol

Also hanging with SO in his study and literally across the hallway from A in our room and I have a video monitor on him but man the anxiety is still real. Idk how I'm going to ever let him sleep in his own room if I can't even handle this right now :rofl:

Oh and in other news I almost drop kicked my sheltie. She's been squaring off with/growling at the Aussie all day and then she put herself between A and me and so I was gently pushing her away as I often do and she legit turned around and SNARLED and snapped at me. I can count on one hand the times she has snapped (food stolen is usually involved) but never in my life has she ever snarled. Then when I verbally corrected her, which is usually all it takes, she actually stared me down! The f*ing nerve. She has neeever challenged me like that and she is lucky SO was not home.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Back into my TWW :3 fingers are crossed!


----------



## gigglebox

Woah dobs wtf with the dog?! Why is she acting out like that? I probably would have smacked her, forced her on her side and stared that bitch DOWN. Not cool! And wow, that is a lot of kids!!! That is why I'm scared to put DS in public school. I think he may have social anxiety because of his speech delay and i know those class sizes would intimidate him. Honestly it freaks ME out! How can you control that many kids? DS has 9 kids in his class and 2 teachers lol

Last time we went to the public elementary school for speech there were some classes outside for recess and the playground was swarrrrrrrrrming with kids. I mean it was packed, kids on every inch. My anxiety spiked just looking at the thing. 

Green what is the business??? Wow I can't believe how old the boys are getting!!! What happened with the ttc idea? Still ntnp for 3?


----------



## Jezika

Future - I'm the worst person to ask about naps because I usually give in to the one thing that guarantees long naps - holding her or lying down and nursing her. I gave up putting her down for a nap at around Poppy's age. Every time I'd try she'd just wake up, either instantly or within 20 mins max. Now I'm too lazy to persevere with making her sleep on her own plus I feel it's more important for her to get the sleep she needs atm than to spend the whole day trying and failing to get her to sleep on her own. I do intend to work on it at some point, though, since it can be quite limiting for me, especially when I go back to school or someone else is watching her. As for that age, yeah it sucked to not be able to get much done, but I promise you it gets better. From about 5-6 months onwards Tilly has happily entertained herself when I've needed to do stuff, though now that she's mobile she's pursuing me and any illicit object she can get her hands on (don't ask me how many things I've had to fish out of her mouth). I love this age waaaaay more than the earlier months. Hang in there!

Gigs - I'd never heard about POIS! I'll have to look into it. DH has said several times that he feels shame and guilt after O and I was always like hmmm idk what you mean. I wonder if it's that.

Dobs - was the dog protecting A or something? What will you do?

Speaking of animals, I took a hilarious video of Tilly repeatedly lunging at the cat with her arms and face, but every time she was about to make contact with him I'd say "noooo" (not in a scary way or anything) and she'd stop, act like butter wouldn't melt and then go for it again. She did it like five times in a row and it was so damn funny. The car also thought I was talking to him, so a few times he meowed back like, "wtf, I'm not doing anything." I'm very glad Tilly understands "no" since it's been very handy in situations when I'm on the other side of the apartment and can see she's discovered a flaw in my amateur babyproofing...


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I want 9 kids lol. I had 27 last year. But Idk something about 29 is like too many. They were supposed to reduce sizes but the last mayor approved all these condo developments and no new schools! Ugh. Basically having clear expectations and not taking s*. Definitely is just luck with public school. Such a grab bag of teachers and kids. But I guess you could say that with private as well.

I agree I never heard the acronym pois but I had heard generally about feeling crappy after O in health class

That's so cool Tilly knows and respects no! And lol honestly there's an uncovered socket right now in A's room because So shocked himself, got mad, and hasn't fixed it. I keep saying it's cool cuz A can't crawl but I should probably get on him about it sooner rather than later lol

Re ty dog idk if it was a protection thing (she was clearly protecting him earlier in the day, but she moved when I told her to). She does have a bad back knee, slippery kneecap, and I have seen her nip SO when he forgets and pushes it while they are playing. And I was pushing her butt so I might have hurt her made her hurt her knee? I'm not doing anything. Just going back to making her maintain distance from the pack n play. We do tummy time in his room, and they aren't allowed in there in general. When he gets to crawling age, the house is too dirty for that so tbh his crawling spaces would he sectioned off anyway. But yeah if she pulls that shit again she will be pinned down. She is such an a*. Like they have a corner in the patio when they were trained to go potty, but since A was born I don't go out with them. The Aussie goes in the curved but the Sheltie turns around to see if I'm coming and if not she'll go on the cement. She's been like that since she was a puppy. She knows where blind spots are and likes to test what she can get away with. I love her, but if she ever snaps at A she is gone. She's never snapped at my small pets, but she has snapped at ill behaved children.


----------



## kittykat7210

It's so weird that < 30 students per class is a lot for you, in all the schools I've been in there has always been 30-35 students per class! I absolutely couldn't do it though haha!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gross lol. I've always been capped at 30 but normally only end up having 23-25. I couldn't and wouldn't do 35. I'd quit haha fts

Also a thousand typos in my previous post but too tired to care/fix


----------



## gigglebox

I didn't notice any :-k

Funny Jez that your hubs may have pois. That documentary I mentioned earlier is actually when I first heard about it and what gave me my "ah ha!" Moment. I had asked other people and even my dr about it before and no one had even heard about this issue. It's primarily a issue with men though. I think like 90% of people with it are male.

Adorable about you cat and Tilly <3 how is the cat with her?

All we did to baby proof with DA1 was plug outlets. We led him away from other dangers and we never had any problems with him getting into anything :shrug: 

Although i have a feeling Lev is going to be the "oh shit he swallowed a penny what do we do?!" kid...


----------



## DobbyForever

It was more oh that's not the word I was going for but they can figure out my point lol

Just when I started thinking that smaller feedings most often solved my choking on spit up problem we choked on spit up tonight. That or he sneezed Idk all I know is something expulsitory noise followed by screaming baby woke me up and nose fridas are so much easier to use in the dark than the manual sucker dohickey

And yes lol Tilly + cat = priceless. I agree how is kitty? My cat was meeeean vets were scared of her haha. But that's because the twins were about 3 when we got her so lots of chasing and grabbing and otherwise terrorizing the poor 8 week old kitten :(. That cat loved me though and vice versa.

Lol gigs is lev super rambunctious and curious already?

I'm so tired I stayed up late with SO as part of our trying to make it work/I caved and had a coffee at 3pm and was having trouble getting to bed. So as of right now I've gotten 2 hours of sleep and he's due to eat in a little less than 2 hours. Thought I'd take this moment to pump so I can skip it later. Considering freezing some. I thought my supply was going down because I cut out 1-2 pumping sessions a day, so I power pumped. I have 16 oz in the fridge plus the 4-5 I'm about to pull from this session. And I prefer his milk be consumed within 12 hours so I really only need a fridge reserve of like 4-6, 10 max if he decides to cluster feed in the morning.

Sorry tired ranting


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs bm keeps for a week in the fridge - it lasts way longer than cow's milk because of the natural enzymes and fat in it. Freezing is super easy but milk that's not been frozen but is in the fridge for days is still slightly better than frozen then defrosted milk is.

Naps - I tend to just go with the flow and found that longer naps came naturally once the baby was slightly older and spacing the naps out further apart. The only thing I do to encourage Isaac to go to sleep is feed him when he either looks tired or it's been around two hours since he woke up (only in the last couple of weeks has he stretched it to two hours awake) or if he's eaten very recently, he goes in the swing or pram and gets rocked. If he falls asleep feeding, I let him finish the feed then put him down in his basket. Or sometimes I just cuddle him because why not :haha: 

Baby-proofing, we taped the cds and dvds to the rack to stop them constantly being pulled out. With Joe we had a baby gate on the living room door to stop him crawling up the stairs unattended. With Nathaniel it moved to the nursery doorway to stop him leaving the room alone if he woke up from a nap. We also put child locks on two food cupboards, to stop them helping themselves to food. The poisons got moved to a high cupboard and we keep medicines up high too (after Joe ate a pack of antihistamines that my DH had left in his bedside table) but the under the sink cupboard with dish cloths etc in it never interested them even before we took the chemicals out of it, probably because they quickly figured out it wasn't anything edible :haha: plug sockets never interested them. They prefer light switches!

I think our max class size is 30? There was too many P1 starting this year so they split the P2 class and made composite P1/2 and P2/3 instead as well as a full P1 group. Nathaniel and Joe are in the same class :D

I'd never heard of pois either, gonna go look it up. I knew some people got headaches from o. I wonder how much of guilt or depression is social conditioning to believe sex is bad?


----------



## DobbyForever

See I get confused because some sites say it'll keep for 4-7 days but others/the card that came with my storage containers say 24 hours. And I read a study showed the living whatevers start deteriorating at about half that. I don't really want to freeze anything though because I don't see how feeding a 13w old milk designed for a 6w week old is going to do him any good playing catch up. But Idk lol. But I feel like milk abuse if he doesn't drink it. Like my nipples went through hell pumping it.

Also I just watched him wiggle and kick and scoot his way from having his head at one end of the pack n play bassinet to his feet at the other end (traveling over a foot) then shift from parallel to me to a diagonal . I'm trying not to use the napper as much but =\ that scares me. I know it's irrational but ohvycyvoyc


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies! She is just very challenging in terms of sleep lol nursing her now rarely puts her to sleep and she gets so distracted when she does it I almost have to make her drowsy for her to have a decent session. She's so curious about everything around her lol. I dunno. Parenting is hard. This phase is hard.


----------



## gigglebox

I am no expert but it's my thought that POIS is not a psychological disease. I am speaking from experience It seems to be a physiological response to an orgasm. It happens immediately after. The other thing is I have gotten the exact same feeling breast-feeding, especially from my right boob. I think maybe it has something to do with either a hormone released to contract of the uterus or the contraction of the uterus itself.

Dobs, Lev is super wiggly too, he moves all about and his cosleeper. If he didn't eventually end up with his head next to the side of the thing, he would probably turn all the way around in his sleep. I am thinking this may be why I think he'll be the crazy kid, but also Des is so calm and cautiousI just don't think we'll have two kids like that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Future sorry to hear that. What is the nap environment like? If she's super alert/observant then you might have to just take away all stimulus while you coax her to sleep. Do you have blackout curtains? I know they're controversial, but it sounds like she may benefit. But again I'm just making stuff up lol

Gigs aww wiggles unite! And lol that'll be fun to see how his personality is similar and different to Des


----------



## Fern81

Dobs- that's the reason I do private teaching! Soooo many households in my area are switching to homeschooling (I have my own opinions about THAT but nevermind) so my schedule is so full with kids who need private lessons! I teach biology, physics and chemistry & have a laboratory for experiments. So I have at most 4 learners at a time :)


----------



## shaescott

Oh wow Fern that's an awesome environment to teach in, with 4 kids max, wow. Especially with the sciences, cuz you can really have more one-on-one time with them and you're able to help the individual children learn. 

I plan on sending my future kids to public school. I won't have the money for private school. My plan is to try to live in a town with a school system that's rated well. Hopefully I'll have a house before kids, but I wanna aim for the closest town to my job with decent schools where I can afford a house (though can you ever REALLY afford a house? Lol). I don't want to be a SAHM because I refuse to go through 4 years of intense training and schooling and then not use them. Especially when I'm paying for the education. I respect SAHMs so much though. I'll need to find a balance. I want to still be raising my kids ya know? And daycare is so gosh darn expensive. If my parents live close by, I guarantee I'll be using them as daycare. Anyway. Public school. I went to public school. The school system was very good, rated very well, performed very well on standardized testing and the like. I think they do a good job there. But that was just my town, so I know lots of towns have not so good schools. We usually had 20-25 kids in a class. I'd say 24 average. But almost all the teachers were very good at their jobs. They handled us well. Except for my 4th grade teacher. She can go f herself. Making children cry for things that aren't their fault. She was very mean. I'm still bitter whoops. 

Homeschooling, I think it's complicated. If they're getting the curriculum directly from the school I think it's fine, but I think they should have to go in for an assessment each week to make sure they're learning stuff and that their parents aren't letting them cheat on their work. It really bugs me when parents homeschool their kids so they can tell them that dinosaurs didn't exist and the earth is only a few 1000 years old and tell them it's science. But I don't want to start a fight, so I'll leave it at that. 

I'm currently on my liquid and jello diet lol. So far so good. Reading my book for college. It's a pretty easy read tbh. So when I finish it I'm gonna work on packing. I can write the 500 word essay in a few hours tops, I've definitely done it in like 2 hours in high school and still got a decent grade, so yeah. Plus it's not due when we move in. It's due on Tuesday. So idk when I'm gonna write it but it's not on my urgent list rn lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, no offense but you need to do some more research on homeschooling. That is a very bizarre idea of how it operates...kids are evaluated at least annually by teachers with masters in education to make sure they are up-to-date on the curriculum that is age-appropriate. It's not a matter of teaching whatever you want and bending fax for your kids. They are checked into and tested by the certified teachers. I can't comment on the religious side of things but I don't think they teach that dinosaurs never existed. They just don't believe in evolution. And while I do, there really is no absolute proof so I'll leave that to debate. I mean there are fossils with graduated proof of qualities changing over time, but who am I to say the species weren't just similar and happen to exist at the same time? 

Your diet sounds like the same one I was on after I had DS1 ha ha. At least I dropped a lot of weight! Although I don't think you have a problem with that


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it really depends on where you are. Some schools want kids to come in quickly weekly for evaluation, while others it's annually like you say. If you watch the documentary "Jesus Camp", the mother is homeschooling her kids and they're watching "education" videos that teach them that the earth is only a few thousand years old and stuff like that. And then they had a worksheet about the same stuff. But otherwise I don't know much about homeschooling, you're right. But I guess annual evaluations rather than weekly are fine too (aka changing my opinion from above).

Edit: oh and yeah i don't wanna drop weight lol but it's only for one day.


----------



## Cppeace

I am a firm believer and supporter of home schooling and similar. 
I have been since I was in school and saw how freaking awful it was.


----------



## shaescott

CP I'm sorry you had a bad experience with school. But not all schools are awful. Mine were pretty good. But of course I think homeschooling is totally fine, it's just not for me. Although I admit in 7th grade I begged to be homeschooled cuz I was being bullied, my mom said no cuz she worked full time and my dad can't do math like at all. He'd only be able to teach me history. 

So apparently Powerade makes my mouth feel dry and trying to poop kinda stings rn. Ow. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern that sounds so awesome! 

Shae when you said liquid and jello I immediately thought Jell-O shot haha gl with the paper and the move!

Honestly, I don't think teaching is hard. It's teaching 30 kids simultaneously who have such differentiated needs. So really I only advocate for public or private institutions for social reasons and quite frankly giving the parents and kids some me time lol. There's good, bad, and ugly to everything. And while kids can't choose their parents, if someone wants to teach their kid the earth is flat then it's their choice and not my problem. But in my classroom and my house, the earth is round lol. I have a few opinions about removing kids from public schooling because of bad experiences that are really tough love. I think my generation is too coddled and removing them from the situation doesn't teach them how to navigate the real world and function in society. I told SO that growing up my mom taught me rubber, glue, bounces and sticks to you aka honey badger don't give f*. I miss those days. Everyone is too touchy these days, myself included when I don't catch myself lolol


----------



## DobbyForever

Speaking of too touchy A clawed the crap out of face while I was changing him. I washed the blood off with warm water, but should I put something on it? I have a baby first aid kit but idk if I should just leave it be =\


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- it sounds like she's going threough a phase and I remember this phase. If it's the leap (in the wonder weeks app) I'm thinking of it talks about how their world is starting to get bigger and it's overwhelming for them. Try feeding in the quietest, darkest, boringist room in the house. Lol my boysnfor over it after awhile. 

Homeschooling- bless those who can do it. Maybe I would be able to as the boys got older. But I'm so tired already playing and trying to "teach" them now. Trying to set up lessons and what not... I can't. 

Jez- show us the video! I love babies and animals. My boys have really started to love the dogs vs. just looking at them lol must be the age. My boys love cuddling with the boys, except now they've tried to "kiss" the dogs which just isn't good. 
Isn't it great when they learn "no"? Max has and its sooo nice as I was drying off from my shower I had to kept telling him no to trying to grab the fan. Ugh. 

Baby proofing- I basically baby proofed the living room and gave them control of it. But I don't always block off the hall so max almost always tried to make a get away to his room which funny enough isn't baby proofed. Haha 

Dobs- I was told 24 hours too but I never let it go that long - low supply but I also wanted it fresh. 

Gigs- I'm going to start selling jewelry. Okay so it's not exactly MY business but whatever. Haha

Um. That's all I can remember. 

Dude.... you should see. T kids right now. Max was on his stomach playing with a toy and Michael was standing holding onto a baby gate and he was trying to stand on Max's back to climb the gate. And now max is trying to pull up onto Michael, essentially pulling him down. Oh man am I into trouble with these two.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg green that's awesome. Twins are so special


----------



## Cppeace

I liked school when I lived in Texas but once we moved to Louisiana I was terribly bullied for being an outsider and later I was ostracized for my religion, threatened and overall hated by 80% of the school, including teachers. I also was advanced and usually ahead in all but math and this also irritated teachers and classmates. I'd get in trouble for reading ahead, doing math tricks that my dad taught me instead of teh way the math teacher wanted it done, even though I'd get the same answer. 

I decided when I was 13 if and when I had kids none would set foot in a public school unless they requested after hitting 12-13. There are tons of homeschoolers in this area and they get together often for socializing and such.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry for your experience.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm pretty sure being a mom is basically being covered in some kind of liquid and you're unsure exactly what is it all while sitting of laying down looking at the clock knowing your children will wake up from their nap soon and you're just not ready for that kind of responsibility right now. Right now I need to keep doing nothing productive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes! Fight the urge to be productive 

I'm exhausted. I want to nap. But I know once I shut my eyes he will wake up because he's overdue to eat, but the dog kept waking him up this morning so he's exhausted.

I'm just happy because I had this long list of stores to go to: BRUS, Target, Total Wine, Safeway... thinking fffff this is going to take at least two hours but then I realized I could same day Amazon prime everything other than the wine so hehe


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry I can't remember much. It's been a tech of a week but things are looking up. Step MIL won't watch V, even for a month or two like my younger nephew. She still watches my older nephew. There's more to say on the matter but I'm too lazy to type. In any case DH was really hurt. He was supposed to get a call Monday or Tuesday if he got the job. He called them Tuesday. He finally got a call back today and he does have a job! I think I've found a sitter for V. I don't want a daycare yet for her as it would only be part time and I don't want to pay for full time care.

Shae sorry about colonoscopy and going to need surgery. 

Dobby, I just put a dab of Vaseline after cleaning a bloody scratch. Isn't it how it goes. You go to lie down and baby cries. Murphy's damn law. 

Greenie they sound so cute. It's strange but I'm not phased much by any of her bodily fluids that may end up on me. I mean I clean it but I'm not totally disgusted. Does that make sense?

Cppeace sorry your public school experience was bad. Middle school was so rough for me. I was tall and overweight. I wasn't interested in most things that were "normal" for girls my age. High school i slimmed down and things were better.

Gigs that's interesting about POIS.

Sorry, brain is fried.


Oh and V is 3 months today!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek congrats to DH!!! That must have been stressful but yay! Sorry step mil is being a pill and that it's hurt DH. :(

Thanks! I'll try that because he legit has 7 places where he broke skin. He just grabbed his face with both hands and dug in before I could do anything :(. Happy 3 months to V!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Dobby!! Yes we couldn't understand as it would only be 2 days a week. Her excuses were poor but whatever. 

V also loved to claw at her face and was an escape artist with mittens. We were terrified people would think we abused her because she always had a scratch on her face. Kind of sully now but then we felt awful. Have you used clippers on A's nails yet? The first time I did V's I caught a piece of skin on her fingertip. Oh I felt awful. I did successfully clip her nails by myself last week though.


----------



## gigglebox

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm pretty sure being a mom is basically being covered in some kind of liquid and you're unsure exactly what is it all while sitting of laying down looking at the clock knowing your children will wake up from their nap soon and you're just not ready for that kind of responsibility right now. Right now I need to keep doing nothing productive.

Omg lolololollololl THIS. So much this! 

I have nothing productive to add to the homeschool convo suffice to say we all have different opinions and where we all live differs so this attempt to compare our experiences is moot. I do feel bad for anyone bullied in school though, or heck, in general (*raises hand*). I was bullied at school but it was nothing compared to the bullying at home I got from my ahole brothers in our younger years. Kids can be brutal and relentless. 

I just tried to visit with a friend but was called back home after 20 minutes because Lev would not stop screaming. I hope this isn't a trend...


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh gigs boo sorry your friend time was cut short

I'll say it a thousand times some kids are ruthless! Like maaan they can get vicious

Fluek I have clipped his nails twice it's filing I suck at. Even with my nails I can never get them to not be jagged lol. But I have the nail frida. Got a little frida gift set thing. Waiting on him to fall asleep so I can take a look at his nails

Re fluids a just spit up into my bra and no shits given on my end just shoved the burp cloth down there and called it a day


----------



## gigglebox

I've heard of nose frida but nail frida....?


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot no more Disney nb shoot favs plus nail frida

It's 91 degress
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1346.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_1298.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 17









IMG_1300.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs he's so damn cute. The nail frida just looks like baby clippers haha. And I've literally never even attempted to file the boys nails. I just clip as smooth as posssible. And I know I don't clip them enough but they're so busy now and sleeping clipping doesn't work anymore. I'm also the only one whose ever clipped them. I've told others (my mom, DH. Possibly my MIL) all say no. 

Flu- congrats to DH!! Sorry about the MIL thing. 

Who said they got called home? Gigs. Ya so on Mother's Day all I wanted was a nap. DH being who he is went with his brother to run an errand and MIL watched my boys. I wasn't home 20 minutes and she called me! Ugh. Then she once we were 45 minutes away and she called saying he wouldn't stop crying. Like dude by the time we got home he would be asleep or soothed so don't even call it just makes me stress and fee quilty.


----------



## Jezika

Omg Dobs, the mouse one has to be one of the most adorable photos I've ever seen (the smile, too) and he's just generally so darn cute. Makes me kinda regret not doing a nb shoot.


----------



## Jezika

Oh Green, no idea how I can share the video. Right now it's on my private instagram. I'll try to figure it out but I'm pretty lazy


----------



## shaescott

Jez if you figure it out, I wanna see the video too. Of Tilly going after the cat, right?

Aw Dobs those are precious pics! I thought the mouse was a monkey whoops, still super cute either way. My brain isn't the best right now. 

I've been on this liquid diet for 24 hours now and I'm going a little crazy. Food seems to be tempting me everywhere. And my mom bought tomatoes which I love and there's a huge pile of them sitting on the counter but I can't eat them cuz if I do they can't do the colonoscopy and then I'd just have to go through this all over again. And wow my intestines just rumbled. Probably the most I've ever felt them rumble. In my life. Today I have bouillon for breakfast, then popsicles, then jello, then more popsicles, then 3 32-oz bottles of orange Gatorade, then more bouillon, then some Italian ice, then more bouillon, then more Italian ice, and just now a cup of chamomile tea. I told SO that when I get out from recovery, he WILL be bringing me to get food. Chili's for guacamole and their southwestern egg rolls, and then to the local Japanese/Chinese place for sushi. I know sushi is Japanese but their menu has both in it, the sections are labeled Chinese vs Japanese. I think it's cuz they'll appeal to more customers that way, which makes for better business of course. They have a pretty good variety, actually. And they have a sushi bar where you can sit and watch the chefs make the sushi. They're legit. If I'm still hungry after some sushi or just feeling crazy hungry I'll probably get something from the Chinese menu as well as the sushi. Maybe I'll get the chimes to go. ...no wonder I don't have much money, I spend it all on food!


----------



## Jezika

Oh man, I love food sooooo much and just discovered a Hungarian place that delivers and I am now having a stomach orgasm just thinking about it. I bet it'll be heavenly when you can indulge again. Hang in there.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, you are almost right! If it isn't you covered in baby juices, it is the baby.
This morning I "released" Logan into the living room (which is mostly baby proof) and went to brush my teeth. I hear smack, smack smack... I think, "ok, what are you smashing with your hands? Sounds like the living room table" I finish my teeth, calmly walk back into the living room only to discover that our cat had puked up cat food into the floor and Logan had smashed and and wiped it around with his hands........ and I can not be 100% sure that none went into his mouth!
Our cat never throws up, so can't blame myself for not doing a quick glance of the room before releasing the baby.. sigh!
By the time I had him by the bathroom sink he had managed to get it all over his pants and shirt.


----------



## Jezika

Oh God, PL that's awful. I'm glad (and surprised) he hadn't also tried to eat it. Tilly would've probably gobbled it up.

So uploaded the cat video to my private YouTube. Will send links to... Green and Shae? Aren't you lucky to know my real name (along with PL and anyone else who saw my wedding video) ;)


----------



## shaescott

Jez thank you for sharing, that was sooo cute! Also I forgot to expect your accent and the first "noooo" I was like "oh wait duh" but I honestly love your accent anyway. I'm gonna start reading your posts in an English accent :rofl: Anyway. The cat seemed pretty chill. So that's good. My older cat can't even deal with kittens, let alone human babies (although tbh she would either sit there and ignore them or run off so they couldn't bother her, she wouldn't hurt them, she reserves that for her own species). But Tilly was sooo cute and the "talking" at the end was adorable. She's adorable. <3


----------



## shaescott

I think it's so weird hearing people's speech patterns when you've only talked to them online with written messages. Cuz like people speak differently in writing than verbally. So like it's hard to apply their voice to their posts cuz it just doesn't sound right I guess? Idk. 

Don't mind me and my rambling. It's 2:06 am and I'm starving and I have to shower but I'm tired so I'll do it in the morning (maybe lol). I have so much to do and some of the noncritical stuff just ain't gonna happen I think. I wish I could call out on Saturday and just take the day to prepare but I can't cuz I have to talk to my manager and it's my last day so I can't skip my last day cuz I gotta say bye to some people plus money. It's a long shift so I don't wanna miss 7 hours of money. They tried to call me in and I was like "I can't eat today so I shouldn't work" and I bet my supervisor thought that was the lamest excuse ever cuz I suck at talking on the phone and didn't explain at all and my dad looked at me funny and was like "That sounded so stupid, honey". Not trying to be mean to me, just like I gotta be better at explaining myself so I don't get in trouble for making lame excuses. If I already mentioned that situation, I'm sorry. My brain and body are not functioning as well as usual. I need foooooooood!

I made decent progress in the book for college today. My mom got me stuff to do laundry at college with so I added it to the pile of crap I'm bringing with me. Still haven't packed clothes. Whoops. Most of my clothes are clean and folded though. Just gotta transfer them to a suitcase or something. I can't remember if I mentioned about FedEx losing my package so imma tell the whole story lol. 

So I ordered the access card for anatomy July 31st. It shipped August 1st. I never got it. Finally checked the tracking number and after August 2nd there was nothing. I was like "damn it they lost it, that was $120 bucks or something" and I called and they said they'd put a trace on it. So today I got a call and they found my package yayyy! Estimated delivery is Saturday and I leave Sunday so they best not be late. I'm just thankful they found it cuz it was so expensive, ya know? But the lady I called was super nice and they actually found it really fast. Phew. I'm just thinking about my procrastination like "why am I like this? Why do I do this to myself?". Geez I'm The Queen of The Procrastination Nation. 

I need to go to bed. Whoops.


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up just wanted to request cat video please :)

The nb shoot was cute. We also have what I call the Greek god pose, samurai, nakey on a boat, classic troggy pose, little dapper man (I think he looks like a little old Asian dude lol), little close up of his adorable toes... :). He was asleep the whole time so lots of outfit changes and poses


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs he's so adorable!! I can't believe it!! Would love to see the others if you get a chance!

My belly doesn't look how I thought it would, I'm hoping it goes down more but I understand that it might not, this is 12 days post birth, with 20/30 lbs lost
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DobbyForever

Disney ad is back so can't post the others :(

Your stomach looks great. I also thought by weeks 2-3 the preggo belly would be entirely gone, but it wasn't. It's still not, and according to my gyn my uterus is normal sized so idk what excuse my stomach has for bulging out like I'm with child lol but give it time. I was avoiding any exercise until I knew I healed so starting next week I'll hit the stomach at home until I can start hitting the gym in 5 weeks since A is in daycare. Sadly it's one of those just takes time things


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- you look amazing. It will most likely go down more but I still have a pouch too and it's mostly loose skin. Well I mean there's some fat in there too lol but still have wrinkles in my stomach when I sit down from the loose skin and when I stand it hangs. It's pretty sexy... 

Jez- I'm off to go watch the video. But I bet it's hilarious. 

Pl- omg!!!! That is so funny! I mean gross yes but hilarious and almost everything babies do is gross. Lol I bought those puff things for babies to help them with hand eye coordination and the pincher grip as they've basically staeted smooshinh any "real" food I give them before they get it in their mouth. Anyway! On one group I'm in a bunch of moms mom-shamed one mom about buying them for her kids and I was talking to my mom about it since I wasn't sure how I felt about them and I'm trying my best to make everything organic and healthy for them but we decided the puffs are probably better than most things they'll eat in their baby/toddler years- like cat throw up haha or stale crackers off the floor or (I just know it'll happen) dog food. Kids are kids and things happen ya know?

Shae- you leave so soon! Good luck on your colonoscopy today. 


FINALLY One of my kids has learned if you're going to drink a bottle sitting up you have to tilt your head back. Now let's hope the other leads soon because they refuse to let me feed them and when I get them their bottles they just roll over and sit up then get mad formula doesn't come out *eye roll*


----------



## DobbyForever

Self rant

I got new shields cuz my old ones were 3mm too small! My gyn was like dude your nips. So the new ones feel muuucg better but after 25m I'm still dripping milk unlike before (pumping output the same) but like holy hell i'm so engulfed abd pumping every couple hours! Whhhhhy it hurts I have two clogged ducts in my right boob right now :cry: i can't win


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm glad you got the right size, sorry you're still having some issues though. 

Green thanks for the luck! I'm in the waiting room right now.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, did you upload the video to Facebook too? 
L has found my riding crop from ages ago... Well it has this tiny string on the end and Logan has turned it into a cat toy. He loves playing with the cat, giggles and laughed as the cat chases after the riding crop. It's nice too, because he knows which end to hold, and if claws came out during and for play, they are far enough away that we don't have to worry about that! 

Dobs, awe!!! I kinda wish we had professional pictures taken when L was little...

Shae: totally hear you! FOOD!! OMG!! I love food. Years ago hubby went to visit his aunt in Texas and noticed how large the meals were in restaurants, especially in comparison to here in Canada! I did say to him: when I am in the midst of breastfeeding our next child, and my weight is flying off again, we are visiting his aunt again! I want and need those large overfull plates. Haha

Green: thought of you yesterday. I was talking to a mom of 3. Her oldest two kids were twins and then she had another. (Aged 5 and 2). 

I think L will soon have his 4 top teeth coming in. I can see the 2 middle ones right behind the gums cutting through and the gums just look swollen/white one tooth over...


----------



## DobbyForever

K more one finger typing what do i remember 

Shae glad they found that package! Good thing you noticed and called! Gl today! 

Pl I can't even with the cat vomit lol joys of motherhood and pet parenthood. Also super cute how he plays with the cat!

Green I wonder if twins teach each other things. I can't remember with my brothers. 

As for me this kid's neediness is real so o couldn't massage my duct in the shower and haven't pumped in like 7 hours ughhhhh my mom doesn't get home for another hour either


----------



## Jezika

Dobs are you half pumping and half BFing with the shield? Sounds like you have great supply! Will send cat link in a sec.

Green - I buy those puffs but they're organic and not too sweet. The grocery store I go to here has their own line of organic stuff and the baby stuff's pretty cheap. I thought you were going to say they mom-shamed for giving it to babies under 12 months. The packet of what I get says 12m+ but I think they're just being cautious. They melt in the mouth and Tilly chews well anyway.

PL - no I didn't put it on Facebook. I'll send you the link.


----------



## Jezika

Shae GL and also I CAN imagine your voice in messages because of your YouTube videos. And if it makes you feel better, I'm sometimes the same with explaining stuff over the phone, especially when it's important and I'm worried the other person thinks I'm lying. An upcoming challenge for me is to tell my phd supervisor that I don't want to write the publications he wants me to write. I also mumble a lot, often quietly, so mumbling + quietness + accent has often made it very difficult for people here to understand me, sigh


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the luck everybody! Update at end of post. 

Jez ouch about the mumbling and quietness. What's the issue with the publications? Time issue, don't like the material, etc...?

Dobs I hope you've been able to massage that duct by now! 

Okay I'm tired I'm sorry for everyone I didn't say anything to, my brain is like nah you don't need to remember stuff. 

Colonoscopy update: everything went very well! They had me naked under a hospital gown lol and they put a warmed blanket on me and put in the IV. Then they talked over some consent form stuff with me, put some electrodes on me, and sent me down to the suite. It was tiiiiny. The anesthesiologist had told me that getting the sedative through the IV would sting a bit but MAN I nearly cried, it hurt pretty bad. I was saying "OW OW OW OW OW" lol. The nurse anesthetist was a cute little old man and he was adorable. Anyway, the cute old guy massaged my arm above the IV and it felt much better. Next thing I know, I'm waking up in recovery. They gave me juice and crackers, and then had me get dressed. They said that everything was normal (except the prolapse of course) and I had no polyps or anything, everything was great. Then they walked me out the back door where SO was waiting in his car for me. I didn't get to eat everything I planned to because I got full very quickly. So I only had the appetizers at Chili's and then I was full. No sushi for me :/ but that's okay, I'll have sushi some other time. I got home and napped for an hour. Then napped for like 3 later. I wanted a mcflurry at 8:30 pm but I can't drive until morning so too bad for me lol. 

College update: been putting stuff in boxes all in one place. Just gotta wash and pack some clothes and sheets. 

Okay I have a full shift in the morning and it's 2:43 am so I gotta go to bed. Night!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah green literally everyone I have ever known with kids gave them the puffs so I didn't even know they were taboo lol

Jez got the link but A is asleep so I shall watch in the am. I gave up feeding on the breast since I had to supplement with pumped milk anyway. So I just pumped. A couple days ago I panicked because I read I should be producing 30 oz/day on some stupid site and I produce between 20-25 and something else happened so I threw in a power pumping session (usually boosts my supply for the next day) and now I'm sitting on too much milk. But I went out with SO's motorcycle club and got what we in the bay (greenie maybe you know them) call an industrial strength margarita from a faux Mexican chain restaurant and I forgot how strong they were and how my body is so not used to drinking... I was so buzzed I had to spend an hour trying to sober up at the restaurant and I couldn't even drive home tonight because I didn't want A in the car and I swear my milk smells booze lol. But I have 12 oz in the fridge so I'm pumping the ladies dry now and dumping 

So it's 36 hours with my shield and granted I have started slacking with my pumping but it's weird because I have more problems being engorged/am pumping the same amount and read it should be more effective now that I have the right size so I would think I wouldn't have issues idk just tired

Shae so glad that there are no polyps! Woot woot! And that it sounds like things went well post iv. Sorry you didn't get your sushi :(. And yay for packing and getting stuff squared away. Rest up and dinky work too hard


----------



## DobbyForever

K watched it anyway because this is taking foooorrreewvvveeer and omg it is just as cute as you described!!! <3. First I forgot momentarily that you are not Californian so your voice threw me off at first haha but seriously love the look on her face/how she responds. Also digging all her toys!!! Very colorful

ETA omg I got up to depressingly pour out my milk and the urge to hydrate was so real. I just had four glasses of water, and my body is like give me more waaaattttteeer lol. then I went to the bathroom and was thinking how cool the Thai night gown my mom gave me was for nursing moms because it has a zipper down the front. But then my dumba* realized that I got dressed in the dark and put it on backwards :rofl: excuse the f* I'm tired expression and bedhead and Bbb posting sudeways
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1362.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post
I'm at my witts end
This baby's sleep is so god awful 
It's 6am, he fell asleep about 9:30, and this is his third time being awake tonight. 
Last time he was up about three and i just fell back asleep like an hour ago.
I'm so fucking tired guys I don't know what to do. He sleeps like a damn newborn which would be better tolerated if he continued sleeping lots during the day but he only napped an hour and a half in the morning.
He tried to go to sleep at 6:30 last night! I let him nap but woke him up about 7:30 because god only knows how early he would have been up this morning. 
And fuck i have an eyelash under my contact lens but can't stop feeding him to take care of it
And he insists on sleeping on his side which makes bottle feeding virtually impossible because gravity
And top top shit off i have to be at a trampoline park with des at 10 because it's his reward for not shitting in his pants all week and 
X.X


----------



## gigglebox

Fantastic guess who's wise ducking awake now and "talking" to whoever will or will not listen. This would be cute if it was past 7am.


----------



## gigglebox

Um Dobs how do youlook like you didn't even have a baby. I'm like this fatter shell of my former self and look like a slovenly white trash house wife. I'm mad at you.

Damn it kit you too! Wtf that "little extra " will go away especially with how healthy you are blaaaaahhhh 

This horrible sleep is like the slayer to all my weight loss progress/attempts. I'm so upset right now.

Sorry to unload on y'all. I opened a gate -.-

Jez if this video will lift my spirits I need to see it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs :hugs: I don't know how to help. There has to be a way to encourage him to sleep more, right? Idk. Does his pediatrician have any advice?

And unload away. That's what we're here for. I'll admit that I am lucky with how much pregnancy weight I lost just from living in a two story condo, running errands, and pumping. And it's been mentioned I don't look like I had a baby, but I promise you I am a fatter version of my prepregnant self. What you can't see in that photo is the neck roll and double chin I cleverly hid in a shadow, my belly that now decidedly looks fat not pregnant so I feel self conscious when I don't have A with me as my see look I just had a baby sign, and my diseased looking stretch marks on my hips (could have done with normal looking ones but these look fuuuuunky). We just take a lot of selfies round these parts. I have a friend who was over 200lbs but with the right angles could take a selfie and look like she was 100lbs smaller. You definitely do need your sleep with weight loss :(. And you're 25% of your way to your goal. Slow and steady. After my initial drop I lost two lbs over three weeks. It just takes time.

And lastly I've seen you. I guarantee you do not look like white trash. I know it's hard because you have a vision of how you used to look/want to look so an outsider saying you look great doesn't change what you see but I'm going to say it anyway you look great


----------



## M&S+Bump

You ladies all look great and I bet you do too Gigs even though you didn't put a picture on. It took nine months to stretch that skin, it tends to not ping back instantly (mine is gone forever lol) 

I'm totally rocking the white trash slob look too - no hair cut for a year now, meaning the top part is away down my back and what used to be razor shaved sides and back is almost touching my shoulders - the roots reach half way down (although I'm told the kids call that 'balayage' and actually dye their hair like that on purpose) fetching. I'm currently in the bath drinking a glass of wine for dutch courage for tackling my legs since I'm going to a party tonight and want to wear a dress and adult shoes. Bad diet and too much wine the last few weeks has my weight going the wrong way and I look five months pregnant :haha:

Sorry he's giving you grief at night Gigs. I have the same problem as you with taking a long time to get back to sleep when woken - it's glorious in the early weeks when the hormones make you fall asleep instantly but these days I resort to sleeping tablets - I wake up enough to feed the baby but I'm still so drowsy that I fall back asleep again when I get to bed.

Glad the scope went well Shae. I want general anaesthetic for mine but no chance, and the sedation is nowhere near strong enough :hissy:

Anyhoo. Off to brave the shave &#128561;


----------



## Jezika

Gah sorry Gigs, that sounds so rough. I was right there with you in the exasperation just from reading that. The only comforting words I can think of are to remind you that it won't be forever. There will be good sleep days and bad sleep days, though I remember always freaking out on bad sleep days, worrying it'll be like that for good. Does bringing him into bed with you help? I obviously know that's not recommended, but I'm guessing there's a reason that apparently 68% of North Americans bedshare at some point, and I bet one of the reasons is to fight sleep deprivation. I hope he gets back to being a great sleeper in no time! And I'll send you the link to the video in a sec, though I hope you no longer need it to raise your mood.

As for PP body issues etc., I'm sure we are each our worst critics. Gigs, you'll get to where you want to be, even if it's not today, tomorrow or in the next few weeks or months. I'm sure it'll be much easier when things are a little less stressful. And dude, you DO look great anyway AND had a baby a few months ago, so like helllllo. But I get it. People tell me I look great and I instantly assume they're just being polite. I think I'm just going to have to accept I'll have saggy boobs and hanging skin on my belly forevs. It's out of my control and it was definitely worth it to have such a sweet daughter, so it doesn't bother me too much. Actually it's funny coz I saw an article recently about a woman who was being hailed a hero for sharing something like a 5-week PP pic of her tummy on instagram to show what realistic PP bodies look like. Her tummy STILL look better than mine NOW! My little belly is annoying as hell. I don't know when it will go away. I'm below my pre-preg weight and yet it's still there, making me look 5 months pregnant. I used to do a PP fitness class but now I stopped and I'm too lazy to do stuff on my own. A friend did recommend a hardcore abs stengthening YouTube video so maybe I'll try that... pah! I'll let you know if that ever happens.

Kit, you look like me pre-preg in the belly department, and I didn't really have much of a belly. You're young - if anyone's likely to get back to how they looked before, it's you! I'm certain it'll keep going down anyway.

Shae - glad it all went well. How come you were all alone in hosp? And I don't want to write the publications because it's going to be hard enough with a kid to do everything I need to do, and this stuff is technically above and beyond my program requirements (though still an expectation considering the research was for my Master's so it would just need rewriting into a manuscript, plus lab funding went towards it etc. and the whole point of the lab is to churn out publications). Also, I hate the tedium of doing and writing up research, let alone for the purposes of submitting to journals where you have to jump through so many hoops, not to mention I'd have to redo my data analyses using some obscure advanced stats that would take forever to learn and somehow explain away a bunch of issues with the study. Gah, just no. The reasons why someone WOULD want to publish is because they intend to be a researcher (I do not) or to increase their chances of securing funding for school. Luckily I already have a scholarship for most of my phd so now there's really no motivation for me to publish. I'm also fiercely protective of my time with my daughter, so any spare time I haveI want to spend with her, thank you very much. And the workload in my program is already so much even without having to juggle having a child. I bet you're glad you asked :lol: Sorry for the tirade.

And now I'm so annoyed talking about the school stuff that I forgot everything else.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you guys, I still look 5 months pregnant and I didn't expect it 2 weeks post birth, I expected it straight after but not going on for so long. I'm scared to run whilst I'm still bleeding, I don't really know why but I am! Hopefully I'll stop bleeding soon and I can get back into a workout routine, even if it's slow compared to pre pregnancy. It was my birthday today, was really strange as I really didn't care, it felt wrong to have a birthday so close to Evie's, almost like I was stealing her thunder! 

Gigs I'm sorry sleeping is bad, I have literally zero advice though :( 

Shae im happy it went okay, hopefully you'll be back to normal soon :hugs:

M+s I'm sure you look great, I haven't had my hair cut for 18 months, it desperately needs one but I never feel like I can justify the money for it. Feels like a luxury! By brave the shave do you mean that charity head shave thing?


----------



## DobbyForever

lol I don't cut my hair ever and I last had it highlighted red three years ago lmfai


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. Hibs is taking the baby for the night and I'm going to try sleeping in the basement. Although i really rather sleep in my own bed, this is the only way I may actually get a full nights rest. Tomorrow my mom is coming to babysit while hubby and I play disc golf and shop for a new mattress! Very exciting stuff. 

To whoever suggested bedsharing...i can't while hubs is in the bed. Plus I've been so exhausted I'm afraid to do it. 

Honestly i've been so tired my mood is worse and i know it's affecting how I feel about my appearance. And feel in general.

Re: hair -- i've been so cheap, I actually learned via YouTube videos how to cut my own hair and that's how i deal. Here's the latest do--this pic is a couple weeks old.

Gotta go back to desktop mode to post. Forgot.

OH DOBS those baby pics are the best!!!


----------



## gigglebox

No more colored hair for me. Probably no more dying it actually.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2024.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- you look exactly the same post baby. I'm so jealous just as gorgeous as ever. I feel like there was something else.... oh the clogged duct! Holy crap that shit hurts I only got one and I remember DH massaging it incredibly hard to try to get it fixed or whatever and it hurt sooooo bad but after a bit it actually felt way better but the next day my book was kind of sore. Hope its feeling better. 

Gigs- I am by no means a baby expert and can only tell you what works for me BUT my kids go to bed at 630 every day and have for as long as I can remember. It started at 730ish but they were tired earlier so we started putting them down earlier and they sleep until 630 the next morning. It's 6:36 right now and the only reason they're not in bed yet is they took a nap later than normal. Poor Lev sounds over tired. Whatever it is I hope it works itself out soon! And I loved your hair with color but I think I love it even more without color!

Shae-glad everything was normal! And uhhhh I want sushi now! Have you had the loaded wings at chilis? DH and I get them and I'm always full after but they're sooo good!

Sorry I can't remember anything else. But I need to complain for a minute. TMI AF showed late last night and today it's crazy crazy heavy. I went to the bathroom after changing my tampon about 3 hours before (no big deal AF is usually pretty medium) and there was blood everywhere! My pants, legs, everything completely covered. I was so pissed I thought I forgot to put a tampon in last time I went to change it but I didn't! There was a tampon in there it's just that heavy! So it's 110 degrees outside and laundry day all my shirts are in the laundry except the ones I was wearing which are now soaking in the sink so I go to look for something and all I find are shorts from when I was like 13 and they're so small and uncomfortable. I'm just a grumpy woman right now. 

Yes! Babies are getting tired almost bed time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah this whole record breaking temp thing is not cool.

Gigs you look FANTASTIC! Your hair is so sleek and nicely styled I wouldn't have guessed you did it using a YouTube video

Green I'm so sorry about the insanely heavy af! :(

MS hope you had a great time at the party

Kit dunno if I told you ladies but I GAINED weight the first two weeks I was livid lol I didn't drop a single lb until like week 3.

I'm taking A to the dr tomorrow. He hasn't pooped on 7.5 days, his eye baggies hella sunk in today, he has only been awake 30m all day (causing him to miss two feedings because my mom had him and I overslept), and he vomited up dinner =\


----------



## DobbyForever

Also started my mini pill today and read the pamphlet wtf is this s* about not blocking ovulation and unpredictable periods?! I miss my combo pill and knowing when I was gonna have af and if I didn't like it I could choose when to have af. Like I am not comfortable with this idea that I will ovulate and SO's swimmers are gonna be hanging out in there


----------



## Jezika

Gigs you look beautiful and omg now you're tempting me to just order some hair scissors and stuff off Amazon and go YouTubing stuff. I hope you get some well deserved rest!

Green - ahh your boys' 6:30 bedtime pees all over Tilly's 11pm bedtime! I hope I can focus on getting her to sleep on her own in the crib at some point for the first part of the night so I can put her to bed earlier and know she's safe, but maybe not too early that I myself have to get up at something crazy like 6:30am. That would destroy me, since I cannot get myself to sleep earlier than 1 or 2am. Are they STTN now? I can't remember what you said. And sorry about the heavy AF. It sucks to ruin clothes. I at least hope the little shorts were cute.

Re: AF, my cycles have always been 23-25 days long, but since I got AF back I've only had two cycles, the first one being 52 days and this one is still going at 55 days, though I think I probably ovulated a few days ago coz I had definite EWCM. Really need to rekindle the sex thing with DH but I'm kind of petrified of getting pregnant.

Dobs - I was on the mini pill for a while because of my hx of migraines with crazy neurological features, which apparently increases risk of stroke when taking BCP with estrogen in it. In any case, it was awful coz I was spotting and bleeding really frequently and could never predict it. In fact it ruined my relationship with a guy I'd started dating coz I bled all over his sheets and during sex on multiple occasions :-o Though he he was also an asshat so whatevs.

Blanking on everything else.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- poor A. Let us know what the pedi says. I hate sick babies. 

Jez- I honestly don't mine getting up at 6:30am. Okay when it's 630 I'm hating it but once I'm up it's not too bad. Lol plus it's nice that I get a few hours alone with DH at night. We go to bed around 930 every night because DH wakes up super early. Michael STTN like every single night. Rarely he wakes up. The other night he woke up and kept moaning and would cry for a minute then stop which lasted for a pretty long time. I tried to soothe him and nothing would work and I know it was his gums hurting. Other than that he's an amazing sleeper. 630-630 every night! He would probably sleep longer if max didn't wake up first in the mornings haha max wakes up 2-3 times a night. It used to be 1 but it's gotten worse lately and he's not even eating much, I'm thinking a growth spurt of some kind. I (and their pedi) totally attribute their amazing sleep to their schedule. I never thought I'd be one of those moms but I am! 2- hour naps a day and 12 hours at night!


----------



## Jezika

Green, that's awesome. Early rising wouldn't be so bad if I was a morning person, but I really am not. I just have a later body clock than the average person (it's a real thing and really hard to change, apparently). When I lived in London I had to get to at 6am for work and I never could sleep before midnight. Six hours of sleep made me constantly tired, sad and sick. Anyway, Tilly is good for now since she sleeps 11-12 hours no overnight and doesn't properly wake up within that time, but does snuggle and help herself to the ol' boob buffet several times (hence I don't consider it STTN) and she naps 2-3 hours most days, but obviously that won't be sustainable when she or I have to eventually get up early for school (which luckily won't be till September next year, but obv we should work on changing that habit way before then). As you said, it would also be nice to do stuff when she's asleep. We do do that now but obv one of us has to stay in the bed with her when she's sleeping, so we couldn't for example be having beers in our living room or whatevs. We set the crib up today actually and I'm dreading thinking of what it will take to actually have her sleeping in there for any decent period of time. Plus the cat has already claimed it as his bed coz it's in our den (and not our closed-off bedroom).

Oh yes Dobs, I hope little A is okay. Poor little duck. I hate the worry.


----------



## Jezika

Hmm my mum said my brother and I were wonderful sleepers once all our teeth came out. I always thought Tilly never had any teething stuff, but maybe all her overnight nursing was because she's had so many teeth come out in her short little life. Or maybe it's wishful thinking that she'll properly STTN once she has all her teeth. I actually don't mind her nursing overnight now, but will she still expect that when she's, liked, 16? :p


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, OMG your post was good to read. I was just beginning to think that L must be the only baby not sttn. He got too bad with trying to sleep sleep on me, sucking a boob and having an elbow in my throat all night long. So we started him off in his own bed at night until the first cry a few weeks ago. Then last night he kept waking and "getting lost" in our bed. As in sit up in a sleepy state, throw himself into a random direction, crawl off and whimper for me. This wasn't safe for him, plus his constant kicking into hubby's back, we decided to try and have him stay in his own bed tonight.
He woke as per usual after 2 hours but we ignored it. It's now 430 am and I am awake because my baby is asleep.

He generally wakes around 6 am in the morning, and has 2 naps during the day and a 3. in the evening. We go to bed at 930, sometimes his even nap turns into nighttime sleep for him.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tilly and Logan both are really good sleepers too! I don't mind getting up in the middle of the night to feed but it is frustrating when he doesn't even eat very much and I'm like "then why are we awake?!" Lol 

Jez- Tillys sleep schedule sounds almost exactly the same as the boys just shifted in different hours. I was dreading moving the boys to their cribs for so long that I scared myself. Once we did it it wasn't nearly as bad as I had made it to be in my head. lol a few long nights, but that was it.


----------



## DobbyForever

So I park and guess who decides to s* right then and there r_r the most foul, green poo ever. So wasted $30 on a doctor's visit since she wouldn't just do his well check and shots while I was there. Eyeroll. Apparently his eyes are fine and not sunken in that's just how babies look lol. Temp was 98.2. He's fine. No clue why he slept all day yesterday but he's back on his usual sleep/wake/eat schedule today


----------



## White2993

Hello Ladies

I'm wondering if anyone can help me, I am 9dpo and for the past 24 hours I've been having bad pinching sort or pain all in my left side and sometimes central, has anyone experienced this? It's quite uncomfortable


----------



## Fern81

Hmmm, both mine and Green's babies are formula fed and sttn? My baby has been sttn since 8weeks old. I wonder if that has ANYTHING to do with it since they don't get the boob comfort and cuddles? Also- he's been sleeping in his own bed since day 1 :blush: 

Dobs- glad your A is healthy and doing well today! Geez babies will keep you guessing. Great one day and diarrhoea the next day wtf.

Gigs- I would die for hair that I didn't need to dye. (Yep, pun intended). You look great. Our family has hair that starts going grey very early so I've had loads of grey since age 22/23. I'm about 50-60% grey atm urgh. Have to dye my roots every 3 weeks. And we're talking RESISTANT greys! So I definitely have no option of going dye-less through pregnancy. I just sit in front of a large open door with a fan on when I color. 

Pp bodies- omw. I'm SO FAT right now. Just below what I weighed at 38 weeks pregnant. I just struggled so much with losing the pp weight and now I'm on SEVEN hormone tablets daily (plus supplements) for the FET. And both the oral estrogen and progesterone lists "abnormal and rapid weight gain" as side effects. So I've gained about 13lb since starting the tabs, plus stupid comfort eating! Yay me. We're going for transfer tomorrow morning at 9AM so when you all wake up I'll be PUPO. Will start testing at 10dpo/5dp5dt (Sunday) because the trigger shot should start fading then. First beta next Tues, second beta next Thursday. So then this nightmare of stress will be over one way or another. I'm freaking out here. So nervous to get a bfn, so nervous to get a bfp. F*ck.


----------



## wookie130

Fern, my daughter slept in her own room from day 1, and was also formula fed. She STTN at 7 weeks on, for 12 hours straight a night. My son slept in his own crib, in our room (so we co-slept, with no bedsharing) from day 1, and he was also formula fed. He was kind of an awful sleeper. He was up 3 or 4 times every night until he was 10 months old. I think it really just depends on the baby, but honestly I have heard again and again (anecdotally) that formula babies sleep better than breastfed infants. Formula is slower to digest and will often hold a baby longer than breastmilk, which is digested and broken down more quickly, which may mean the baby needs to feed more often. That being said, I'm sure there are breastfed infants who sttn, and there are formula eaters (such as my son) who wake more frequently. A lot of it boils down to the baby as an individual.

Well, we're getting the crib back together as we speak. Ozzy was worried we were demoting him back to the crib, and I had to reassure him that he will keep using his big boy bed. LOL! I also packed the diaper bag yesterday for the hospital...I packed my Lactaid nursing trainer, 3 burp rags, 2 binkies (which I'm going to try to avoid...but I bring them for suck training if baby "sucks" at it...lol), a minky blanket, 3 outfits, 3 jammies, 2 velcro swaddlers, some hats, and my nipple cream. So, that's that. :)


----------



## shaescott

So I wrote a whole long post and I lost it. I'll try again later today when I have time. Been crazy busy, but all is going well. Much love <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae glad things are going well sorry about the lost post

Fern I second Wookie. Idk if it matters but A is on fortified milk (which I imagine is like being formula fed on steroids lol) and as of right now from 7:30pm to 7:30am he eats 4 times (7:30, somewhere between 1-2, somewhere between 5-6, and then 7:30). But then he usually eats every 60-90m after 7:30 for a few feedings before going onto a every 2-3 hour schedule. Fxed with the transfer!!!!!!!

Wookie omg that's so cute about Ozzie. Yay for crib and hospital bag! Getting close! Just a few days til the 10 week countdown 

SO is snoring and it's pissing me off. We're all sleeping downstairs because it has the ac and while temps were projected to drop down to low 70s aka bearable to sleep in our room, it was still 87 at 1am. He is trying to do more (still refusing diaper duty lol duty) but it's not really helpful but I guess I should be happy there is some effort. But maaaan the rage when I'm up feeding A or pumping and I have to listen to both these guys snoring away (a doesn't bug me because everything he does is the cutest f*ing thing ever lol) I want to just smother him with a pillows. Especially cuz he has this gross wet snore I want to vomit


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, don't be mistaken, i am definitely going gray! I'm about 40-50% and they are super resistant to dye, so I'm giving up covering them. Plus my hair is already falling out a ton as it is and it's worse after a dye job.

Jez, i found it extremely liberating and satisfying to cut my own hair. I'm decent at it which makes me happy because hairdressers always cut off more than i want. I've really liked my hair aftwr I've done it plus when I get compliments people are impressed i did it myself ^_^

Dobs glad everything is ok but that sucks about the money. I wasted $9 yesterday when I attempted disc golf with a messed up back i just injured. There are 19 holes and I couldn't play past 1 due to painful back spasms -.- 

Hmmm you guys have inspired me. Lev falls asleep around 6 sometimes and I wake him up after an hour or so because i'm afraid he won't sleep later. Maybe i'll leave him be and see whay happens...

More but gotta go family is probably wondering why it's taking me so long to poop :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I know Evie is still very young so this will probably change but I still only wake up once to feed her on a night... The odd night has worked out for two feeds but mostly it's just the one at 5am. Obviously Evie has never touched formula, but she is downing 5-6oz per feed (we've done weighted feeds)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and Jez your mini pill experience sounds awful :(. I'm definitely switching to combo pills asap when I'm done pumping. I almost quit but instead just changed from pumping 6x a day to 4. My supply dropped a little but I power pumped yesterday and today at 1am so it's been ok.

Kit waaaahhhhh!! I'm jealous. I should qualify while A gets fortified milk, his stomach is super small and can only handle 2, maybe 2.5 oz a time otherwise he vomits. If he could eat more he might sleep longer

Gigs I shouldn't complain because it's not my money lol. It's on the benny card and SO pays for our insurance lol but on principle! I'm sorry about your back :(. I was hoping you'd have a good time playing. I've never done it but looks fun. And curious to see if Lev sleeps better. I do agree with overtired. My mom can get overzealous and overstimulate A during the day thinking she's doing me a favor by tiring him out. I get so sick of people telling me to wake him up because he can't possibly sleep well at night if he sleeps during the day. I'm like puh lease this kid knows what he wants let him decide lol

Lol the poop comment reminds me of Paul Rudd in this is 40 (i think) and how he takes his iPad in the bathroom and is in there foooorrreewvvver cuz he's just playing hands catching a mental break


----------



## mrs.green2015

Doesn't everyone (especially parents) take longer than normal poops when someone else is with the kids? Haha I know I do!

Dobs- sucks about the $30 but better safe than sorry! Knock on wood I've only had to take the boys in once for a cold when they were super little but my doctor mentioned that sick babies often seem fine when in there because they're distracted by the bright lights. I guess there's no point there other than I thought it was interesting lol

STTN- so since I have twins it's made it super clear all babies are very different no matter what. Max wakes up 2 times usually but lately it's been 3 times a night, Michael STTN because he's amazing. Haha and they're exactly the same on food, formula, and schedule...so... 
they also are different on pain. Michael is basically a little bad A and doesn't care. He falls right on his back from standing rolls over and gets back up. Max falls from sitting and screams because it's the worst thing that's ever happened. Max is also a gigantic mommas boy. 

That's all I got. I need a nap.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww loooooove 

Yeah A is falling asleep in my arms (cuz idgaf what the books say if I have to hold my kid asleep until he's 18 bring it on he's too effing cute to put down) so I can go make a coffee and pancakes. But seriously morning snuggles in between feeds are my favorite part of the day and in a close second is when I put him down to finally eat :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, definitely, definitely try not waking Lev up...let him sleep. The big-wig sleep experts are now advocating very early bedtimes for babies and young children, as sleep in little ones begets more sleep. I'm willing to bet you'll have less wake-ups!


----------



## DobbyForever

What IS considered a "good" or "recommended" bedtime? I had A at 9:30 and he naturally pushed it back to 7:30 (around his leap he just suddenly became noise and light sensitive at 7:30 so now it's lights out at 7:30). I'd love to try and get it back to 9:30. The idea I'll only have from 3:30 to 7:30 with him because of daycare is so heart wrenching. Like honestly at this point I want my mom to quit her job and I'd make that drive round trip every day because then at least I know during that time he's going to be loved on by my mom who is quite possibly the only person on this planet who loves A A's much as I do and is affectionate


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't remember exactly but it changes by agenu think around 630-7 is good before age 1. 

I forgot to say good luck fern! Ask random question but are you on the Glow app? If not, there's someone with like the exact same story as yours on there.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I start putting all kids to bed at 7pm. Isaac is out by 7.30 or 8 at latest. He was sttn but is back to waking for a feed at 3.30am most nights, and is bf. He does fall asleep on his own though, no dummy or stuff like that. I feed him last thing but he goes in his basket awake.

Nat who was formula fed was the world's worst sleeper. He didn't sleep a night through until he was two.

Overtiredness/overstimulation and lack of napping through the day definitely makes for worse sleep through the night. Isaac will be rubbish tonight because he's been with MIL all day and she doesn't leave him alone to sleep in peace.

I'm getting my hair done tomorrow, for my birthday. I can't wait. Everyone was commenting that they've never seen it as long before, I had it down on Saturday night. It's getting cut off &#128514;


----------



## pacificlove

So L sttn for the first time last night. We heard him whimper twice but we had agreed to ignore it so we all slept through it. He's BFed and some solids now. No pacifier for him either. Basically he slept from 9ish to 5:45. In the meantime my right boob filled up so high it leaked by morning. The entire blanket corner was wet... As a joke, I switched blanket corners so hubby had the wet end while he grabbed L. Hilarity ensured!


----------



## DobbyForever

A is 6w3d. Can he understand kisses? I know social smiles happen soon, but kissing? I had him on my chest and we were snuggling. I was giving him a bunch of kisses on his cheek. When I stopped, he looked up at me and puckered his lips. Then he put his feet on my arm for leverage, pushed himself up into my face, and just planted his lips on my cheek. He's done it three more times since (twice to me and once to SO). Do you think he's mimicking my kisses or he just happens to hit us when he's jumping around lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

They do copy from quite an early age. I don't know exactly when from but hey, stranger things have happened than a six week old learning kisses.

As predicted, fricking awful night here. Up four times from bed at 8pm to wake up at 6.50. Just typical it happens the one day of the week I reeeeeaally have to concentrate.

Isaac started solids this week too :D

Go L for sleeping!


----------



## gigglebox

Well this has been an epic fail. I let Lev fall asleep for the night at 8:30. He was up for food and a change at 11:25, but fell back asleep quick. Then he was up again about 3;15. It's 4:40 and he's still wide f-ing awake. We've had 5oz, 2 diaper changes, a wardrobe and sheet change...I'm gonna lose my damn mind. What baby sleeps ~6 hours at night?! Mine. This one.

Ugggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gigglebox

PL that is awesome! 
M&S sorry we are riding in the same boat :(
Dobs I have no idea...but that sounds adorable


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, can you have L in bed more like 6:30 or 7:00? My older children are in bed between 7:30-8:00 most nights, but when they were babies, it was definitely more 6:30ish/7:00. Begin winding things down about a good hour before this... Is he sleeping well in the day?


----------



## Twag

Gigs just wanted to offer huge :hugs: from a mummy who's daughter is yet to sleep more than 4/5 hours in a row *yawn*


----------



## Fern81

Ah hugs Gigs. That sounds awful. No helpful advice unfortunately :(

I have a passenger on board! One blastocyst, same grading as baby G had. We'll see if it sticks! The other embie did thaw but was not great quality (12 cell morula) so seeing as we do NOT want to take the chance of having twins, we donated that embie for scientific research. I'm feeling so much calmer and better now that the transfer is done!! All the hormones are not helping my mood swings lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dude was it shitty sleep night and I missed a memo?! Misery loves company. A went down at 5:30pm and did not wake up until 9:30 instead of 7:30. I don't wake to feed him anymore so even though I knew it would shift his whole night, I let it slide. Now, normally I'd just shift with him but guess who is sick? SO. So he wanted attention and to watch a movie then my incompetent sub emailed then by the time I could get some sleep (thankfully SO has been trying to pick up some slack so he fed and burped and put A down at 1am so I just had to pump until 1:20), I realized the coffee I needed but couldn't drink until 3 was keeping me up. And A has gotten up at 4 and 6:30 so he is on his wake every 2-2.5 hours bit. But instead of sleeping even though I'm so tired I want to cry I am, you guessed it, pumping because I'm sure it's in my head but my supply is down a few (3-5) oz a day this week which I find interesting because it started the day after I started my minipill. It's not to a point where I feel I need to toss in more sessions but. Hlcylctkddlchk. And SO might call in sick which means any hope I have of chillaxing on the couch watching ratchet tv is out the window. And I'm worried SO will get A sick and me sick and I just can't even. So all in all I have about 3.5/4 hours of sleep?

Fern fxed!!! Glad the transfer went well, and that's interesting about donating it to science. Just curious but did they say what they will be studying it for or the general for science?

PL congrats! And lol about the blanket switch

MS you said Isaac starts solids? I think it was you. Tired af. That's exciting!


----------



## Fern81

Thx dobs. I don't know exactly which research program they have planned but they (the embryologists at the clinic) have known about our plan to donate to research for a while now. They will do some embryology related research project. I hope our little morula helps to further the field of embryology, if even in a small way.


----------



## JLM73

Just saying :hi:
*Fern* Wishing you the best!!! So exciting.

I'm still on the NTNP route- tho I MUST be a mad scientist and chart :haha:
So finally got an opk today- very positive.
I did try soy AND cohosh this time since they are taken at diff times.
Feeling a bit crampy and had left Ovary pain like 130 am.
Been hanging with the new manfriend all week so chart def has alot of BD time lol.
FF marked O for tomoro once I entered that +opk...we shall see what the temp does

Sorry about you ladies hurting for sleep!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, awe! I believe they mimic certain behaviors but they might not fully understand it! 

Fern, fx!!! Hope all goes well with the emby! Sticky dust!

Gigs, sorry L is sleeping so horrible... I probably don't know more then you but I have heard a good day time sleep makes night time sleep better. A well rested baby, sleeps better. Sounds counter productive but it seems to apply to my little L. If he's overtired, he goes down much harder then of he's just tired. 

I am knocking on wood, hard, this morning. L gave us a solid 8 hours of sleep last night, by 5 am he woke but slept with me for another 1 1/2 after. Fed and quiet!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern that's awesome that you donated and every bit of knowledge they gain will definitely help women in the future so kudos 

J very interesting curious to see how it pans out. Glad you and man friend are having fun

PL nice! Hopefully this becomes his norm!

A has since given me 2 hours of sleep? Idk I had to pump and feed him twice and he's bright eye bushy tail right now for an hour so idk prolly not even an hoir


----------



## shaescott

Just popping in to say fx'd for Fern for a sticky embie!


----------



## DobbyForever

My least favorite part of the beginning of the year: all the SAME online trainings on abuse and diversity and pathogens. CYocylcylchhl so boreddddd


----------



## DobbyForever

So. I'm livid, LIVID does not affect supply my ass. After three days of pumping less and less, my fridge reserve has dropped from 12-14oz to 6 to 8( I could live with) and today I went to pump and I only had 2 oz in my fridge! Sigh guess I'm back to pumping 6-7 times a day


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was about to say, I've definitely always heard the mini pill affects supply - anything that changes your hormones has the potential to affect supply. My anti-heartburn meds that I need to counteract the antidepressant that gives me indigestion, actually increase prolactin levels. So any medication can affect it.

Reduced pumping will also affect it, generally it takes a few days to kick in (I've been working for a few weeks now and my supply is well down through the day thanks to not pumping at work) but the more likely cause is the pill. 

Fx Fern :D

I got my hair done. And bought new lingerie. Just need to go get waxed and I'll be all set for my dirty weekend away for my birthday..


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, yay for getting the hair done... Mine is desperate now as it hasn't been cut in 2 years! But the good news is that I have 8 inches or more of hair to chop off, which is enough to donate it.
There is a place that makes free wigs for kids that have been effected by cancer, etc that I have donated my last haircut of 8inches to.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That is awesome PL. I looked into it here but they had all sorts of stipulations like it had to be undyed etc - I've not had 8" of undyed hair since I was a child :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Ok so I know I haven't posted in forever but I found out both of my husbands sisters are pregnant. One is pregnant with her first and had a horrible time conceiving and finally had iui and got it done. She's about 7 weeks and thy heard the heartbeat etc and I am so thrilled for her. My other sister in law texted me tonight out of the blue(she never texts me first. Ever. Every single convo we have had over the past 3 months I have initiated.) anyway she's 12 weeks along with her 3rd child and it's a girl. She's had 2 miscarriages as well and has a boy who is almost 2. Anyway I pretty much lost it when she texted me and threw my phone down and stared crying. I mean I'm happy for them but damn... I'm tired of trying and trying and getting nowhere. We still can't afford testing and we had to go to a cheaper policy with a larger deductible smcause the premium was out of control on the other. To top it off my daughter has autism and it's so hard to deal with her sometimes. My mom is heartless and is just like well just think if you had 2 like tabitha. Like damn mom thanks for making me feel better. I just want her to have a sibling so she won't be alone. Fat chance of that shit happening

I don't post a lot cause I have nothing positive to say so I keep my mouth shut. I do read everything and love getting updates etc it's just hard for me to post when I literally have nothing new to say other than how hard shit is right now. 

Ok sorry for my vent after not talking for forever. I've just had a bad day. Daughter isn't doing her work at school- gets distracted too easy etc, then she had a meltdown over some damn lipgloss she couldn't find, I had it the whole time. Then we get to my in laws who left go visit his mother and I step in dog shit cause the dog is old and couldn't hold it apparently. It was everywhere! Now my husband is about to leave to go stay with said dog in case it needs to go out. Leaving me to deal with difficult child and our dog who is needy and whines for no reason too... sorry this is long. I will end it now.


----------



## shaescott

Tex I'm so sorry you're going through so much crap :( :hugs: <3


----------



## TexasRider

When it rains it pours shae... I will be fine. I will Adapt and overcome etc. it will get better. 

I will say that my mother in law has accurately predicted the sex of all her grand babies and she said she had a dream where all 3 of us were pregnant and due pretty close together. Well 2 are pregnant now and it's just me left. So hopefully some good voodoo is in the air... haha


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, I am still crossing my fingers for you! Feel free to vent here anytime. 

Ms: same here for the hair. Believe it or not, I have never ever dyed my hair... I have dark blonde/bruenette hair. However once summer comes and it says the sun, it get light blonde highlights. 

J, "hi!"


----------



## gigglebox

Damn Tex I'm so sorry you're getting hit hard with a shit storm right now! Fingers crossed there's some positive news in your life really soon :hugs: 

Dobs what's SO sick with? Quarantine his ass and watch whatever downstairs.

J can't wait for stories of new man friend when you have time to share!

Fern good luck to you! How exciting. Will you be testing at home?

PL virtual high five for sleep! I hope it's a new trend!

To answer your question Lev is a terrible sleeper all around. He sleeps maybe 1.5-2 hours in the am, then does 2-3 20 min cat naps throughout the afternoon. 

Don't want to jinx it but he's sleeping well tonight. Up only once so far about 4, just passed back out (it's 4:30).

I'm thinking maybe this is mile stone related...? I mean this kid is about as close to rolling over back to front as he can be without actually doing it. He's going to be so pissed when he puts himself in tummy time position and can't roll back out of it :roll: I had to remove his head shaping pillow because even though it's "sleep friendly" this guy is rollin' and I don't want to be the parent it fails on!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Vent any time you like Tex, for as long as you like. We're all here for you. It's good to get it out. It's tough when people close are pregnant and you're struggling. I had a friend who found out at my house, with my tests, that she was pregnant. We were talking about babies, she already had a little boy about 2, and we'd been ttc for over a year, and she mentioned that actually she hadn't had a period in two months now. So obviously I went and got a test and insisted she pee on it, and hey presto, it's positive. She proceeded to go downstairs and carry on drinking because hey, she was already drunk so.. I didn't react very well and she overheard me crying on the stairs to my bff about how unfair it was and how she didn't deserve to be pregnant if that's how she's gonna behave, she'd only been with her new boyfriend for a few months, neither of them looked after their existing kids well and now she was knocked up because she was careless. (I was drunk too) We didn't talk again after that.

Damn, Gigs, rolling already? Haha, Isaac gets on to his side then just lies there quite happily! No interest in rolling over at all.


----------



## wookie130

Texas - :hugs: You're really going through it, girl. :hugs: But you're right, things will get better in some capacity. Is T integrated into regular classes at school, or she in an actual special education class? Don't worry about venting to us...that's why these forums exist, and the rest of us need to do it too. BnB is kind of a safe space away from FB where you can be anonymous, and still put stuff out there. I'm sorry you're feeling so down right now. Your SIL's pregnancies have got to be highly triggering for you...I know exactly how you feel, and it's normal, and while it sucks, it's understandable.

J- Hey! Glad you're getting in some fun :sex:!!!! 

I had my prenatal appointment yesterday, and got my Dtap updated, so yay on that, I guess. On Friday, I'll have 8 more weeks to go. :) I did end up in L&D on Friday night, as I was having pain in my upper abdominal area, and they wanted to monitor me and baby...turns out my heartburn is so bad, that it is settling in this weird cavity in my upper stomach. So, they've prescribed Prilosec, which is actually OTC, but I'm hoping that it helps. I have really, really been dead-set on the idea that this one is another boy. I'm carrying baby the same way that I carried Oscar, all out in front, and baby's activity level and movement patterns remind me of Ozzy too. Hannah won't be thrilled...she REALLY wants a baby sister. Ugh. I keep telling her that it really may be a boy, but she doesn't want to hear that.


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex I'm so sorry, it's really hard when those close to you are pregnant whilst you're struggling, you can 100% vent to us as my as you need, all of us care about you and will be here for you for a long time! :hugs:

Evie's cord finally fell off! And she rolls onto her side and has once made it to her front :shock: can I do tummy time with her or is she too young?


----------



## TexasRider

Wookie- she is in gen ed at the moment. Our special ed classrooms have more severe kids and I don't think she would do good there. She's on the high functioning end of the spectrum. Autistic enough to be challenging lol. But she isn't doing her quiet seat work at school. We've been in session for about 12 school days and she's only done her individual seat work like 5 times. She has trouble focusing cause she's in a room of 22 kindergarteners. So we are working on a solution. She's very well behaved and follows rules great just gets distracted and doesn't do her work. Like practicing writing her name and different letters and numbers etc.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Elisabeth reckons mama looks like a My Little Pony.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0400.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I hate to be lame but it's 5:40am so ditto what everyone else said and big hugs. I hope they can find a way to accomadate her in gen ed. Hopefully it'll get better as her classmates settle into routines. Kinder is tough the first couple of months . 

Gigs he ended up working from home and self quarantined upstairs so I ratcheted away lol. Definitely could be developmentally related but I wouldn't know lol. I hear you on not wanting to be THAT parent because someone has to be the one in a ___ 

Wook glad it was just heartburn hope the prilosec helps. I'm sure once baby is here she will love him or her either way. I'm so curious to know hehe

MS you're right. I guess I just hoped if I waited until 6 weeks maybe I would get lucky. I was reading once your supply is established you can cut back as long as you don't let your boobs go to full capacity and then totally drain them. Mine is about 8oz total and takes about 7-8 hours to get there, so as long as I pump every 6-7 for 20-30 it's ok. My daily total didn't start decreasing until a day after I started taking the pill. But meh who knows. I tossed in a couple extra sessions to rebuild my reserve.

Kit that's so exciting!!!! I started tummy time at two weeks, though I have read people saying start day one even. I did the first few days on my tummy or SO's tummy, then we moved it to his baby Einstein play mat so I can roll him onto his back and he plays with the dangly toys after. I forget how long I started with. But now he'll go to 5 minutes two times s day. I used to time it but now we just go until he starts to look like he's over it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg me lol mlp. Love the colors! Is it weird I kind of want to see the lingerie? Not in like a sexual way but like I'm curious what your flavor/style is lol. Or is that just something my crazy friends and I do? Not like us in it just it lol

Oh and it took one hour to get A down because every time I set him down he spit up and upsets himself. Sigh. So glad my bassinet has wheels and is big for him so each spit up I just rotate the bed so he is in a dry spot :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Was trying to screenshot but apparently my phone screenshots in png and that won't upload. But I bought this:

https://www.lovehoney.co.uk/product.cfm?p=37574

and this:

https://m2.hm.com/m/en_gb/productpage.0504963001.genericdevice.html

in black with matching booty shorts.

Was it the style you expected? :D

I'll need to go back to H&M when I have more time and my feet don't hurt so much because they had a lot of nice things. I haven't bought underwear in forever so I'm going to treat myself to some :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I hate buying underwear. They never match my bras and I'm lazy lol. Actually I hate shopping in general

Also woooowza actually no! I don't know what I was expecting lol. That love honey one is like daaaayummmmmn. I may have to check out their us site. I want it, too! Lol except I'm still self conscious of my stomach area. Haven't lost anymore weight and the linea negra (which freaks SO out) is still large and in charge


----------



## gigglebox

DAYUM GIRL! That is one spicy outfit!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't often wear matching underwear - whenever I buy a bra, if it has matching pants, I'll buy them - then never wear the two together.

I don't like my belly at all but DH doesn't mind. He just wants to see skin :haha: you'll notice the love honey set is high-waisted though.

I only like shopping when there's lots of things I like and I'm not under any pressure to find something in particular. 

After saying earlier that Isaac was nowhere near rolling over, he had apparently done it last night for my SIL :haha: she missed it, just came back in the room to find him on his front.


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, one other thought I had for your daughter (and sorry, I don't know too much about autism so might be totally out of line here) but have you considered a service dog to help her through her daily struggles?
A friend of mine trains service dogs for children with autism on a not for profit basis. And yes, I believe he has paired his dogs with children as young as yours.


----------



## DobbyForever

I've seen kids with service dogs for autism. It's really something else. They were trained to that kids needs. One had a dog that would stop the kid from banging his head and another could sense when she was getting overwhelmed and would lead her away. Nifty stuff

Ms lol buy the matching set then never wear them together lolol girl after my own heart

a is killing me with these spits up today! Every time he is almost out bam fu**ing going on 3 hours now


----------



## TexasRider

Well we have a dog and she doesn't really like her. She tolerates her but if the dog comes by and like licks her leg. She shreiks "she licked me!" Or if the dog comes near her sometimes she's like Get away! Poor doggie


----------



## Fern81

Dang gigs & kit your babies are rolling early!! G only rolled front to back at 4,5 months and then back to front about 2 months later! But he is a very heavy baby so I think he has to work hard at moving himself around lol and maybe he inherited his mom's zero muscle tone :).

Tex- sending you so many hugs. So sorry that you're going through so much cr*p.

I had SO MUCH energy this morning, woke up early and couldn't sleep so read Twilight (rereading it lol), went for a 40 min fast walk with the stroller, then did gardening and cooking for 2 hours & played with my cutie on the grass. (I decided to carry on with my life as normally as possible). By 1pm I had started getting tired and then I noticed very slight spotting. And cramping. Have been taking it easy ever since. I wish I could see into my uterus!

I might start testing on Sunday ("10dpo"/ 5dp5dt) and test out the trigger like I did last time. Or I might wait to test until Tuesday (12dpo) because then the trigger should be gone. I'm having betas done on Tuesday and if it's positive I'll have a repeat on Thursday to check for doubling. My dr likes to test early to diagnose chemical pregnancies. I'm guessing it provides statistical info for his protocols and for the embryologists' methods.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm going to crack soon. He's overtired now and crying and I can't soothe him. I have been up for five hours in five hours of sleep and he's been up for now for over three hours straight. I can barely feel my legs when I stand up, my breasts hurt because I can't pump. SO left for work and gave me a sympathetic hug saying it gets better


----------



## gigglebox

Uggghhh we call that "the wall". I hate hitting the wall. Hand him off if at all possible! If not set him down and take a breather. 

I wish I could get rid of this belly flab easily...or i wish I had proportionate boobs with my body. I'd love to shop for sexy anything...guess I should probably get out of debt first :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

So. It's 2 in the afternoon. He has literally slept an hour (in 10-20m increments) since 5am. He has been comfort sucking all day or skin to skin. He doesn't want to be swaddled or in a sling. This is destroying my soul. No fever.

Worse I go to thrown myself into a pint of half baked ice cream I got for a rainy day just like this only to find my f*ing freezer fan was blocked so my ice cream melted!!! :cry:

I have nobody to hand him off to. SO is at work and on the verge of quitting. My mom is at work. I have zero friends in this town. I am going to my mom's Friday so I've just been telling myself I am 50 hours away from a 3 hour nap.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Stroller, out for a walk - in the outside, nobody can hear either of you scream (or if they can, they don't care) 

Gutted about the ice-cream.

Debt, pfft. I am getting to the stage where tbh I might just transfer the house into DH's name, juggle the cards from one zero interest balance transfer offer to the next for a while then declare bankruptcy. My VAT bill is in and due to be paid on Monday - £13,900 I do not have, just for a change &#128514; According to the accountant we sold £120,000 worth of goods last quarter - where the hell the money went is anyone's guess. £75,000 worth of purchases apparently but only £7000 reclaimable VAT to offset what we owe. VAT is 20%. I have a looooonng weekend of figures ahead of me cos this s**t ain't adding up. And if it doesn't add up this time, has it ever? How far back do I need to go to check? I'm just about ready to pack it all in and go stack shelves in Asda.


----------



## DobbyForever

No energy to walk. But I might have to dig deep and find some

Yeah honestly every month I think this is the month I'm finally getting out of debt but that never happens lol


----------



## TexasRider

Blah we are so far in debt its a wonder we pay all the bills on time... well except medical. I'm terrible at paying those. But mostly it's cause they are assholes about how much I can pay. Like I'm sorry I'm not sending you and 3 other offices $50-80 a month cause your "formula" on what I should pay is this much. Im not taking money out of my family's grocery money to pay y'all. So if you don't want my $20 I will just keep it. My credit will eventually be worse but honestly my credit union will lend us the money for stuff cause I've never missed a payment in the house or car etc. 

We sold an extra vehicle we had around and paid off some of hubs tool bills so that is saving us like $75 a week so things will be looking up soon I hope haha.


----------



## gigglebox

Good news Tex! Yay for funds increase! Just stay on top of it. For us it seems when we make more money, we spend more :roll:

Dobs being debt free is such a good feeling. I can't wait to get back to that!

M&S we deftdid the credit card transfer thing last year. I think it's out of its interest free stage this month...so hope we can transfer again. We also thought about a loan for debt consolidation, but the hospital is interest free and my drs office doesn't give a crap as long as you pay *something*, even $25/month. So really we have about $8000 between two credit cards, then another $4500 to the hospital. I guess that's not terrible considering the average debt is 30,000 or so...

Unfortunately my car is on its last legs. Thank God I married a mechanic who has been keeping it going!

Eta-- trying this "let the baby sleep early" thing again tonight. He went to sleep about 7:30. He already woke up at 10:30. It's now 11:04, he finished a bottle and looks like he's trying to fall back asleep. My night is not looking so good right now...may be back on in a bit to once again join anyone else awake in bitching about my sleep :haha:

The sleep deprivation struggle is SO real!


----------



## Fern81

Ok so it's over. I got a heavy period at 7dpo. I'm guessing progesterone issues or idk, but we are now a one child family. Lost the embie. I cried my eyes out for hours in the early hours of the morning but then dh and I went to get our son from his crib to cuddle with us in bed, and forced ourselves to think of pros to having just one. Eg we'll have more money to spend on him, can take him on trips even overseas, spoil him rotten, send him to the best schools etc. If I don't try to look at the bright side I will be too horribly sad at losing my last embie and never having a sibling.
My son is clearly a miracle baby. And he is such a great lovie. I mean which other babies smile and laugh at you when they see you first thing in the morning after quietly sttn. He is always smiling. Just had a bad leap at 5 months for about 2 weeks and that was THAT. He'll never have a sibling but he can play with the neighbour's kids and hopefully not feel lonely.
Sorry about my rambling.


----------



## shaescott

Oh Fern I'm so sorry :( but I'm glad you have baby G to cuddle <3


----------



## Jezika

Sorry for all the sleep strugglers. It's myself that I need to wrangle to sleep these days. Every morning when T wakes me at 10-11 I'm like nooooooo let me sleep, coz I've stayed up super late just having a grand old time browsing my phone. I vow to be asleep by 1am the following night but when 1am rolls around I just ignore it and carry on. Like I'm doing now.

Tex I'm sorry things are so shitty. Can't add anything other than to echo hang in there and vent anytime. Hopefully there's something to your MIL's dream an' all.

Wow I didn't realize $30k was the average debt. I guess I'm lucky to never have been in debt till I got student loans 7 years ago. And I guess mortgage now. I remember going to the ATM with my mum when I was a kid and hearing her say we were overdrawn. I asked what that meant, and when she told me it meant we had LESS than no many, I thought holy effin' shit that sounds baaaad and then ever since I've made money I've somehow squirrelled it away with that fear. I can imagine debt is easier to accrue in the US with all the healthcare stuff though. 

Fern - very excited for testing time! 

Wooks - getting so close! Eek!

M+S - that's some sexy-ass underwear right there. I would love to wear matching underwear but have only succeeded a handful of times. I also always wear the same skanky tan coloured bras, even in the nursing bra versions. DH is so lucky. At least I shaved down there recently. Renting a hacksaw would've been quicker, but I got there in the end with a three-blade razor.

Oh i went to see a play called #Artbirth by one of the best Lady Gaga impersonators last weekend (and the only one endorsed by LG herself). She plays a pregnant Lady Gaga and it was really funny. I'm not a fan of hers (but also not NOT a fan - just apathetic mostly), but I liked it. The writer/performer had her own journey with infertility documented in a Netflix documentary called Vegas Baby, which I then watched and thought was very interesting. 

I feel I can barely type. I really should sleep. Little miss Tilly is having her third mid-sleep meal since she went down at 10:30. I'm told they eventually self-wean even if you don't do anything...


----------



## Jezika

Shit, Fern, I just read. I'm so sorry, my love. I can't imagine the disappointment and heartache. But you're right about the pros. And honestly friends can become just as close as family, at least in my experience , so G will never be alone. Big hugs


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh Fern. I'm so sorry.

Good call on the baby cuddles. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh dear Fern, I am so sorry! Will you be persuing testing to find out exactly what happened? I agree that sungle children can have extremely enriching lives! My father is an only child. He's traveled a ton...and he is still best friends with his neighbor he grew up with. So much so my son calls him "uncle".

Jez we had never been in any debt until we got this house nearly 2 years ago. We were taken advantage of by contractors, then hit with my unexpected appendix removal surgery, one right after the other, and that screwed us. Nearly $20000 for both and we still have an unfinished kitchen :roll: anyway that was our "nest egg" and with having this baby...we'll be trying to get back in the green for a little bit yet. We have a mortgage too but evidently that isn't counted in household debt. :shrug: our "saving grace" is that we own all our vehicles. That's generally a large debt for most Americans.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Debt - so I have as of yesterday, five balance transfer cards on 0% for another 18 months or so at least, totalling about £35k. Another five credit cards that get used, because if I don't pay my suppliers, I have nothing to sell. These maybe total another £5k right now. I owe one landlord £5400 for rent, of which £2000 is arrears. The other I don't even want to think about. I pay them £1600 a month and whether that's paying arrears or current rent or what, I don't know but it's keeping them off my back. In hock to the inland revenue to the tune of around £4000 in unpaid tax, and they'll come calling for that soon and then it'll be added to the card bill. The aforementioned £14k coming out Monday (I should be able to manage that one as long as nothing unexpected comes out) Then there's a £52k mortgage on our buy to let property, and around £135k left on the mortgage of the house we live in. Oh, and my business bank account is sitting at -£3k in the day to day current account. &#128514;

DH's cousin was over last night to get my advice on how to sell products on Amazon. She is a pathologist working for the NHS, analysing biopsy samples. She recently went down to four days a week, and her husband is bitching at her to do something productive with the extra day. She owns two houses she rents out. He has two businesses - IT, which apparently pays him around £10k a month, and he owns eleven rental properties and she says he has to try and spend some of that company's money before the end of the year or it'll all get taken as tax. I'm in the wrong f-ing business :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh yeh, and I have a business loan, which is two years into its term, and I can't remember whether it's three years or five. So that's another £650 a month (total £20k)

Edit - did a loan rate calculator. It's a three year loan. Phew!

At least we own both cars outright. I think I'd cry if I had to make monthly payments for Big Ugly :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern I'm so sorry, I'm glad you're managing to be positive. There are loads of positives to an only child, and with mobile phones and things to keep in touch with school friends it's hard to be lonely! I do know of one family (my friend from school) she was an ivf baby, then 13 years later her brother was a surprise!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Fern. :hugs: I know how much you wanted a sibling for your baby. As much as you're trying to see the silver lining, it's okay to allow yourself time to grieve - it doesn't minimize the love and gratitude you have for your child by grieving what could have been. I am so sorry this didn't work for you. :hugs: Hug your little one tighter, and soak up every moment!

I'm sorry for all of you ladies going through the sleep struggles with your babies. :( In several weeks, I'm about to join you - haha. Misery loves company, eh?

I am so tired, and most of it is school-related. I am working like a slave on school stuff, and while most of it is falling into place, I've been putting in some serious time, arriving there early, and generally working my ass off. Ugh.


----------



## gigglebox

Ms that is quite a bit of bookoo! Well bankruptcy might not be the worst idea...my MIL had to do it, wasn't so bad. OH I KEEP FORGETTING to say woohoo on your rolly baby!!! Yay!!!
 
Ahhh wook the sleepless nights at the end are such a pain by themselves, let alone additional factors! Hope you're able to rest up somehow!

Afm...baby slept ok last night. Still woke up twice but he was up for the day at 6:15ish which is an improvement from 4am!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern. I think everyone pretty much said it. I second them all. G will have such a fulfilling life because you love him, and his friends become siblings. And cuddles and cries are good for the soul

MS I got confused just reading that lol. My auntie declared bankruptcy and moved to Hawaii.

A is still very angry about life good thing his well check us tomorrow


----------



## M&S+Bump

We managed to get £14k down to just over £10k, with chasing up invoices and stuff. woop woop! And the inland revenue actually called today after saying about it this morning so we paid half the tax owed for last year (well, put it on a credit card rofl) and they're calling for the rest next month.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm a bit confused but it sounds like good news!

And over here...Levin rolled over :lol: always right behind Isaac! Funny thing is he can't roll front to back and he despises tummy time so he just tolerated it for a second then got pissed :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg gigs that's hilarious can you imagine his inner dialogue

A tolerates tummy time. I don't think I'm doing it right though lol. He uses his legs and neck a lot but only started trying to figure out pushing up on his arms today

Also I feel like a bad mom he still has cradle caps they told me to oil it up and comb it off but I'm too scared lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I feel like at his age it's normal to only be discovering that now. I could be wrong, but he's only a month and a half old, so I think he's fine.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I really didn't read...

Dobs- sounds normal to me like shae said. And Michael had a little cradle cap all I did was use a small comb (made for babies but I don't know how it was any different than any other comb) and when I shampooed I combed it. I felt like it hurt him because the comb got caught up in the skin but he never made a noise and look relaxed so maybe he liked it? Either way cradle cap isn't a big deal so it you're good! Lol 

Gigs- I do not miss those days!!! Max hated tummy time and when he learned to roll back to front it was not fun. Have fun! Lol 

Fern- I already responded in the other thread but I'm thinking if you, your SO, and G. 


I don't have anything cool to add other than there was a frog in my toilet last night. It was a shit show. Can I say that? Anyway, I almost peed on him! Luckily I actually turned on the light and saw him which I never do I just use the night light usually. Anway I tried to flush him... that didn't work and then I had no idea what to do so I decided he was going to have to die because I couldn't get him out! He decided he wasn't goinf to die and jumped right out of the toilet! And then jumped all over my house until I finally caught him under a cup. Well at that point I had no idea what to do so I woke up DH. He was pissed. But took the guy outside for me haha. Oh and at the beginning of this story when I had to pee super bad.... I peed in the shower. Reasonable right?


----------



## Jezika

Sometimes I pee in the shower anyway, Green. Don't judge me, guys. I clean the tub a lot anyway. And I'm like Dobs - have to have a shower before I have a bath (and thoroughly clean the tub), hence I rarely have baths. But I'm glad you discovered the frog prior to peeing. Imagine hearing something flopping around in there in the middle of the night while you're sat there. Or, worse, the frog jumping up at your vahooty. Yikes.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Green, i laughed at the frog story. Peeing in the shower, a-ok! 

Fern, I am so sorry AF showed. Big hugs to you, think of the positive things you can do with one! 



As for us: L is walking!! He gets up to 5 steps before he gets too fast, leans forward too far and falls over. But, OMG!! Not even 10 months old!
I had a pet store pick up my line of pet products too!! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

We are a house of shower pee-ers lol. I don't make a habit of it, but it's bed done. SO will literally hold it so he can pee on my leg in the shower. It's the stupidest thing ever. He giggles like he is six years old when he does it.

But yes I am glad no frog head butting the lady bits lol

Ty ladies I find something new every day to beat myself up about like tonight forgot to rinse the baby oil off his head so oops. I'm not about to wake him up either it can wait until he wakes up

Omg s* I forgot construction in our parking lot I have to get him in the car by 9am gag we're going to get trapped in traffic double gag


----------



## DobbyForever

So. I've been cramping for two days and now I'm spotting. I finally want to have sex with SO and we had this super romantic date planned and I was going to get waxed tomorrow and now it looks like I might either have some weird ass bleeding or I'm getting my period. Either way I am no amused


----------



## M&S+Bump

The pee of a healthy human is sterile. So actually it's probably cleaning the shower :haha: genital piercings don't usually require aftercare because peeing round/over them is enough (I don't recommend that for other piercings, really, especially since it's almost impossible to pee over most other body piercings yourself and having someone else's bodily fluids over a fresh piercing is not a good idea) Aaaaanyway.... um. No judgement here for wherever you choose to pee.. :blush: even if it's non-frog related.

I can totally picture the frog jumping around everywhere and it's hilarious :haha: My cousin was/is terrified of frogs so at our summer cabin where there is no indoor plumbing, she always woke me up to go with her if she needed the toilet through the night. I'd walk up the path first and stamp and rustle leaves so all the frogs jumped away so they didn't go on her. I love frogs, they're so funny. I wouldn't want one in my toilet though.

Sorry about the spotting Dobs. I had some a few weeks back, it only lasted one day though. 

Tummy time, Isaac can barely lift his head up, never mind his shoulders or use arms to push up, and he's four months. It is a big, heavy head lol, I don't blame him. He too doesn't roll front to back so rolls on his belly then starts whining because he's stuck :haha:

Cradle cap - I have a photo of Joe loving life with a tea towel and olive oil on his head, I'll see if I can find it later. It didn't work. It's a little bit unsightly but it doesn't bother or harm the baby - I know a kid who still had it at 5! (his parents didn't brush his hair) Usually goes away eventually - moisturising and then brushing his hair helps break it up.

Yay for the shop taking on your stuff PL and go L!

VAT is complicated, but basically, any that you've already paid over the quarter when you've purchased goods or services for your business, is deducted from the amount you have to pay the taxman. So we found more paperwork to prove more had been paid over the quarter and it brought our liability down from £14k to just over £10k so that's all I need to pay on Monday now :) which is still a lot but not quite as bad. And we've set up a system that should prevent it happening again, and I now get to go through about 5 years' worth to check back, but potentially we've overpaid at other times too so may be able to claim some back :)

I'm going away (well, to a hotel like 10 miles from home) tomorrow and eeeeee so excited. But before that I get to go and sit for two hours today with my foot in a guy's armpit as he sticks needles in my leg to get my tattoo finished. Such a glamorous job, it is.

My box of tricks including the new undies arrived and I made the mistake of having a look and I don't think I can go and get waxed today like I intended after all :blush: the way I'm feeling I don't really want a stranger anywhere near, she might get the wrong idea :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Pl wow he's growing up so fast! Walking already?! So cool. Congrats on the pet supply deal! What are you selling?

Omg Green &#128514; That poor frog was probably scared sh!tless! How on earth did it get in the toilet in the first place? And your life is going to get really interesting if you have the type of boys who bring things like that inside! 

Ms I forgot to trll you also I'm loving your hair. Doesn't look neglected to me! Personally i brave the shave. Waxing freaks me out.

Dobs cradle cap is harmless, don't beat yourself up over it. Oil is harmless, too.

ONG THIS DANG ROLLING BABY. Literally as i typed that he thew up in bed. He does not atop trying to roll over! I can't feed him! And I'm terrified he's going to suffocate himself in the mattress! No more blankets in bed for this kid.


----------



## gigglebox

Seriously, this baby at night has been EXTREMELY challenging. I'm just so frustrated. 

Dobs forgot to say bummer on the spotting. Hope it stops!


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's my hair after three hours of cutting and dyeing Gigs, I'd hope it doesn't look neglected any more :haha: It was half-way down my back.

Those sleeping bag things were what I used once they started rolling around. If he can lift his head, he'll be fine even if he does roll face down - that's how all of us were put down to sleep, likely.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh I remember you saying it'd been some time since you did anything with it! I was like dayum the neglected look suits you! :haha:

Yeah i'm not goong to panic too much...more concerned about not being able to feed him in bed. He just twisrs as far over as he can. If i pick him up to hold him while he eats it wakes him up. He was up from about 3:50 to 5:40 because he was pulled out of bed for a sheet change.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to complain so much recently but I feel close to falling back into a state of depression. I'm miserable with this sleep schedule. This kid has been up since 7 and it's almost 11 now. He's fallen asleep twice in my arms but wakes up when I put him down, wide awake with a big cheesy grin. 
And everything is just harder when you're sleep deprived...and weight loss has been a struggle especially since I can't get good sleep, and in turn i'm feeling horrible about my fat ass self. I went to wear my "fat jeans" that i could comfortably wear at 187lbs which means my weight is now distributed differently and largely in my midsection...uggggh WHY CAN'T IT GO TO MY DAMN TITS?!!!!! 

I'm just laying in my bed having a pity party and crying. Lev is in the cosleeper having a grand old time making sounds.


----------



## gigglebox

Amd before anyone suggests it...we just got a new memory foam mattress topper which is soft and with lev flipping over i'm too paranoid to put him in the bed with me


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry you are struggling with Lev. You know it gets better just hang in there. If you have to, put him down and walk out of the house for 10 minutes to be totally on your own, do your thing and don't feel guilty about it. Hubby and I allow each other time without Logan, we say "I am checking out" and we try to give the other 10 minutes of uninterrupted time to let's say play a game on our phones and shut our brains off of responsibilities.

Dobs, ah sorry AF is back for you.... Mine still isn't, maybe now that Logan sleeps in his own bed at night (aka no more nighttime titty comfort sucks) I'll get it back??

It's been raining here for the last hour, which is absolutely freaking fantastic!!! We haven't had any countable rain in months! Our province has 160+ active wildfires atm and are at a level 3 drought. Nature has taken damage. 

Can't remember who asked: I sell dog toys and treats. Toys that actually last a hard tugging session with big dogs. And baked treats with keeping allergies in mind. Seems like everybody else who does dog treats here makes dehydrated treats.

My kid smells, gotta change a diaper.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cue depression. 

So A's weight gain is good. 8lbs 12.5oz (6oz in 5 days/ 3lbs 9.5 oz in 7w). Everything looking good and healthy and happy.

The spit up might be a reaction so I have to go dairy free for a week. Hooowwwwww is that possible?! I miss milk already

And his head is flat. She said it just happens sometimes. So he has to go to physical therapy to try and strengthen his muscles and recondition him not to favor that side. But the pediatric PT in my town is on vacation next week SIGH

I know she kept saying I'm doing a great job but I just want to go in once and there not be something wrong I feel like I'm failing him

And then the waxing appointment was so stupid so refused to finish so now I have a patch of unwaxed area I can't even


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs Des had torticollis and had to do PT for it. His head rounded out somewhat but there's still a flat spot, however it's not that bad/noticeable. Lev is getting one too but i know it's from sleeping too much in his swing when he was younger. And the rock and play. But we are sitting him up and doing tummy time as much as possible and when he lays down we use a head shaping pillow. It's only been a couple weeks but i'm seeing progress! Check them out on amazon. I wish i knew about them 5 years ago! Or even 5 months ago! 

PL will you be trying for a second baby?

Shae are you evacuating FL?


----------



## shaescott

Um I'm not from Florida, Gigs. J is though, and campn.


----------



## shaescott

Wait Dobs he pees on YOU? I would flip the fuck out tbh if my SO did that...


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - I hope tonight's sleep goes a bit better. All I can say is the same as PL - hang in there. It won't be forever. There were good sleep times in the past and they will be back. He's probably just going through a leap or growth spurt.

Dobs - welcome to Failureville. I'm the mayor of this town. Today's failure highlight for me was letting Tilly roll off the bed while I looked for some pants for her. Thank goodness there happened to be a pile of dirty laundry on the [hardwood] floor (f*** you, DH - my messiness has finally paid off!). She fell mostly on that so her head didn't get banged. Ironically, she fell on the very pants I was looking for. 

PL - yay for getting lots of places to stock your products. Do you think you'll keep growing that business? How exciting.

Shae - you're at uni now, no? How is it? I'm keen to hear!

M+S - am I correct in understanding you didn't want to go get waxed because you were too turned on from looking in your box? (and that the person waxing you would see that when looking af your box? Tee hee).


----------



## Jezika

Oh Dobs why did you sack the waxing appt halfway through?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to be short will catch up in the am

Gigs what brand/pillow did you buy there's a million and idk what makes a pillow good

<3 you all


----------



## shaescott

Jez it's going okay, but I feel very lonely. Im surrounded by people but I'm not friends with lots of people, so it's worse than being alone when there's no people around. I just feel very socially anxious and a little depressed. My roommate doesn't seem to be interested in being good friends with me. She found a friend who she's always going out with, and tbh the friend is pretty obnoxious. I just feel very isolated and excluded, but I know it's my social anxiety, they're not really trying to exclude me, I just feel that way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still haven't caught up

Jez I was five FIVE minutes late so she refused to take the five minutes left to finish. I was too tired to fight with her. Left a biiiitchy review on Yelp though 

Shae lol it's not that bad. It's in the shower with the water running before I soap myself down. Now if he peed on me out of the shower... we'd have issues cuz to each their own but no thanks r kelly

Also hugs no sage advice here because I made zero friends in college and liked it that way.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry Shae, thought I remembered a "flori-duh" location under your name...? I am on the mobile app now so can't see that info anymore 

Dobs I can't remember but it had near 5 stars and it's white and vaguely resembles a fat heart shape. I just read reviews and went with one that had a good rating and a fair amount of reviews. I want to get another one, different brand to switch them up in case one works better plus he spits up on it sometimes and would help to have a backup.

Cur another shitty night. Starting to resent my husband. We're supposed to wake up early to play disc golf with a club we just joined. MIL is watching the kids. Last night hubs was like "you could always just stay here and sleep" --gee, thanks. Like sure, be of no help at night then go have fun without me while I'm forced to catch up on sleep. I'm so bitter right now. Maybe because it's wake number 2 right now and it's 3:35 and it's been almost an hour and i had to change his sheets. I don't know what hibs is doing he was in the bathroom now he's sitting on the other side of the bed and i'd ask but i'm afraid any talking will wake this baby more ahaajjajajahahahja

I appreciate the "this will pass" encouragement but while i'm going through it i just want to cry and scream and maybe punch a wall.


----------



## gigglebox

Make that two sheet changes. He keeps trying to roll over and then spitting up then he's laying face down in it agggghhhhhhh

Dobs did i tell you about the time me ex gf joked about peeing on me in the shower? I was like please don't. She thought it would be funny. Then one day she finally did it--came in for a hug and pissed on my leg. That was bad enough, but the **** pissed on a tattoo i had just gotten. I mean like literally the say before. It stung soooooo bad! I was so pissed (no pun intended) and she was just laughing.

So there you go, a story to tie in your SO and M&S's steril piss story


----------



## M&S+Bump

It gets easier Shae. Although I'm a late convert to understanding that sometimes you just don't gel with people even though logically you should, and likewise sometimes even though it makes no sense, you gravitate towards certain people. My shop manager and I seem to be forming a friendship (after four years lol) and it makes no sense because we both don't enjoy female friendship - she's in a relationship with a woman but has no other female friends - and she's a complete ball-buster while I'm so passive it drives her insane. In meetings she interprets what I say from my hinting at things to the clear commands and instructions I probably should be saying. And I've fallen out of love with my actual best friend and she's just really annoying me right now. Human relationships are weird. Anyway, early morning tangent just as per usual. It gets easier. You'll make friends on your course I'm sure. And even if you don't, it's no biggie. 

Sorry everyone struggling. Sleep deprivation is a killer - they don't use it as a torture method for nothing. And if Jez is the mayor of failure town, then I'm the queen of f**k-up land :haha: Joe had to have all his teeth pulled. The nursery and school are forever saying 'eer, do you know the child has this or that ailment? (eczema, asthma, cold, shoes on wrong feet, clothes on backwards or completely someone else's clothes.. the list is endless) yup. Well, why didn't you tell us Nat has asthma? Maybe you want to put some cream on Ella's eczema? Why does Joe's coat have a label inside to say it belongs to 'Sean'? (because it's a hand-me-down and I didn't think to cut the label out)

They're fed, they're loved, they're happy. That's all that matters at the end of the day.

Super unprofessional of the waxing lady Dobs. If being five minutes late is such a problem that she can't make it up during the appointment and isn't going to finish the job, then she shouldn't have started. Clients run late all the time because life happens, so yeh, it's annoying if the next one turned up early, the previous is running late or things took longer than expected but you just deal with it. 

That's what I meant, Jez, yes. We ended up having a quickie in the morning and I would've been way too self-conscious to let anyone near me to wax :rofl: even after a shower I was totally paranoid that I smelt like sex and walked around all day giggling like a teenage boy! I was reading the description of the room we're going to - it's literally a queen size bed and not much else - everything is within hand's reach because they believe hotels are for spending your time in bed. They give you an ipad to control the room. Free wifi. Free movies, including the adult variety. Interestingly, no separate bathroom - the shower and toilet are in the room, just separated by frosted glass. One of the best coctail bars in Glasgow is downstairs. Free coffee on tap. I kinda just want to move in there and not come back :haha:

I think Isaac is having a growth spurt. He's been up through the night feeding more and while I was away yesterday my DH gave him a 7oz bottle of hungry baby milk, he finished the lot and cried for more (then spent the rest of the day spitting up constantly) I'm already struggling to carry him for any length of time, the child is a monster :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Feel free to scream and punch things Gigs (walls hurt your hand though so possibly something slightly softer - I found hurling toys across a room and smashing bottles into the recycling bin quite therapeutic) It's awful. Being denied sleep is horrendous. Does your DH know how much you're struggling? I would be with him though - as soon as someone takes kids away or comes over, my first priority is sleep, then food, and anything else comes after that. 

Don't change sheets - just stick a towel over it and deal with it in the morning.

Oh, and pro-tip - people don't think it'd be funny to pee on you. They do it to test the water (no pun intended hohoho) to see how you react because they are interested but don't know how to approach such a taboo subject. It took me 13 years with my DH and he was like 'oh yeh, that sounds like fun, let's try it' and I was like geez, it took me years to even bring myself to admit it to myself and much longer to be brave (and drunk) enough to bring it up to him and he's reacting like I just suggested getting chinese for dinner instead of pizza :rofl: :blush:

I can only imagine the pain of pee on fresh tattoo - plain water is bad enough!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

And speaking of fresh tattoos (triple post ftw &#128170;) 

Dunno if I'm feeling the colour of the bird. But it already got changed once so he wouldn't go over it again because my skin was angry. And fresh and healed is different anyway so once it heals if I still don't like it, we can fix it then. I defo want the beak darker and probably more variety of colour in the wings.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0439.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo colorful

Gigs at least you change the sheets I seriously just set him down in a new spot or an old but dry spot until morning haha

MS I love you. You crack me up. I peed on a dude once. In an r kelly way because he asked. I had to be drunk 99% of that relationship. Twisted stuff. Stayed with him out of pity but so glad I got out.

I think my one that got away found the woman he's going to marry. And my second one that got away proposed to his gf in Italy.

A keeps pulling his swaddle over his face and it's making me nervous


----------



## wookie130

M&S- Beautiful tat. I do like the color of the bird.

Let's see...

Peeing in the shower. I'm a regular with this, but we use a basement shower unit, and no one cares. LOL! I won't let anyone piss on me, though, nor have I pissed on anyone else. I guess both of my babies have pissed on me, and I've had student piss on me, but that's not what we're talking about here.

Cradle cap. Yep. Baby or olive oil, massage it in, fine tooth comb, and rough all the flakes up. Then, take baby shampoo, and wash, wash, wash scalp, and use the fine tooth comb to comb the flakes out. A lot of people don't do the shampoo step, and I thought that that was what actually got the flakes all combed out in the long run.

Sex. What the hell is that?

Sleep. It's 3:30 a.m. The insomnia (even without an infant) is real. Thank God it's Saturday.

Periods. I have nothing to add. I do wonder how mine will be effected by having my tubes tied after I deliver this baby.

That's all I've got. I'm hungry. Meh.


----------



## gigglebox

So after sheet change #3 i flipped out at poor clueless hubs. At first i think he was shocked. Then Lev spit up on himself and hubs went to get a onesie. When he came back i just got up and went to the bathroom to cry. When i got out he was sitting at the bed's adhe getting lev to fall asleep so i just laid down. Lev fell back asleep. Hibs went back to sleep. My dumb ass couldn't sleep for another 30-40 minutes. 

We're all up now...we still haven't talked. I'm not sure if he feels bad or is mad at me for going from 0 to bitch in a blink of an eye.

I'd put a towl down before but i'm too nervous to have any loose material in his bed.

It's also too small for me to put him in a dry spot. 

Ms I love the tattoo! Beautiful and a great message. Hmm what an interesting thought that my ex may enjoy golden showers and was testing me...she's married now, wonder if that's a thing they do :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry everyone is struggling to sleep, I literally have no advice 

Tattoo is lovely and bright!! I want another one but I have yet to find a tattooist up here!

As for peeing in the shower, I do it sometimes, but I would flip if hubby peed on me!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, where do you live, I can maybe recommend someone local to you? :) I know a few places (for few read dozens) up and down the country. And what kind of thing were you thinking, style-wise?

Gigs, if he was up anyway but not helping out in any way then he deserved it. If you're not gonna help then you better at least have the decency to be fast asleep. Maybe a bit of a blow out is required to get him to understand.

Don't get me wrong lol, I think I'd probably flip out too if DH just suddenly decided to pee on me out of the blue :rofl: that's not my thing as it is and generally there's a build up required for those kinds of games..


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok catch up time

PL wishing you more rain! That's absolutely terrifying to have so many fires on an island. Glad you're safe :). Congrats on the business!

Shae I agree it's more isolating when there are people around and you don't click. I totally get that. Hopefully you find some people you do click with. Are there any clubs or activities you could join? And meet some like minded people that way? Hugs I'm sorry. One of my twins has the same problem. Doesn't help his brother is mister social.

MS I too wonder what happened at this appointment lol. Sometimes the contact stimulates things down there, and so I've never been attracted to an aesthetician I do get self conscious they might notice a change in my lady bits. Or I space out thinking about SO and yeah lol but nobody says anything and I figure they've seen everything lol

Gigs big hugs. I'm sorry sleep hasn't gotten better. And I hear you on not having a viable solution other than sheet change. So this may be a ftm been question, is the sheet necessary? I put A to sleep straight on the mattress on accident on night but it was so nice I just wiped the spit up off with the burp cloth and GGed it lol. TBH sometimes I do that with the sheet :rofl: like that's unfortunate wipe good enough :rofl: but A is so tiny I could like four of him in his bassinet. Sorry about the snap at hubs. I'm sure he'll understand when you're both less tired.

Wook I'm curious as well. My mom had her tubes slaughtered by a racist man in her mid 20s, and as far as I know she still had regular periods. Cuz your body still goes through all the motions hormonally, it's just that the road to the uterus is denied. I think. Idk lol

Oh Ms know anybody round the bay who is good and works with people who keloid? I want a tribute tat I drew up for my dad and now I might add A's name a birthday on a leaf. I'll see if I can dig up the image

Lol well y'all know me I've been to the dark side of the moon when it comes to that stuff so being peed on in the shower is like the least degrading thing I've consented to lol we actually joke that he's claiming me so other guys stay away. Same with sex smell. Although apparently women find men more attractive when they have recently had sex and smell like another woman because it increases their value that another woman has chosen him or something so I wonder if that holds the other way around

So idk what they put in those vaccines but A has been passed the eff out since he got them. He slept 4 hours, woke for 4.5 probably cuz I was out of the house and he missed me haha, then it was out for 6 (including a car ride), 2.5, 2.5, and he's gearing up to get up after at 2. Ok so it's the same as always minus 6 hour but he passes out immediately each time so instead of me being awake entertaining him I skeep


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that was pretty much Ls reaction to the first vaccine, second and following no reactions, etc.

Gigs: I have done the towel thing, between my leaking boobs and L throwing up it beat washing bedsheets every day! 
Don't feel bad, just hugs to you. You are doing fantastic and your hubby probably needed that boot into the ass. ;)

I definitely pee in the shower, especially during dry summers. Haha. We are on a well, which could run out of water, so in order to conserve water I don't even flush pee down the toilet every time (during the day when I am on my own).


----------



## kittykat7210

M&S+Bump said:


> Kit, where do you live, I can maybe recommend someone local to you? :) I know a few places (for few read dozens) up and down the country. And what kind of thing were you thinking, style-wise?
> 
> Gigs, if he was up anyway but not helping out in any way then he deserved it. If you're not gonna help then you better at least have the decency to be fast asleep. Maybe a bit of a blow out is required to get him to understand.
> 
> Don't get me wrong lol, I think I'd probably flip out too if DH just suddenly decided to pee on me out of the blue :rofl: that's not my thing as it is and generally there's a build up required for those kinds of games..

I live in a village called Sherburn in Elmet inbetween York and Leeds in England, I actually have a half finished one which is the main problem!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah you guys are not in America lolol oh man


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm getting a tattoo either tomorrow or next weekend. My very first one! I've wanted one for a long time but I've never felt committed to any of my ideas. I have his beautiful piece in my head I really want for the boys with pocket watches with their time of being born plus the date and lots of detail around with roses and such. However, I decided that can wait because it'll most likely be in my baxk and I want something I can see every day since it is for me and not for anyone looking at my back. So I'm getting something simple on my inner wrist. It'll say 12.30.16 and under that it'll say 5:43 5:44 for their times. Simple and just for me. 

Also peeing in the shower- I've totally done it but when I did it with the frog I literally sat in the edge of the tub as if it was a toilet and peed haha. No water or shower about to start. 

Gigs- put a towel down, sheet over, towel down then another sheet, etc. so if you need to change you just rip off the towel and sheet and the beds already made. I did this with waterproof mattress covers and sheets for the boys. Pro tip thanks to my mom! Also, have you talked to your doctor? The no sleep thing is horrible but do you feel like you may be dealing with a touch of postpartum? Just lookin out for you girly. 

Uh I can't remember what else. Babies crying. Got to go


----------



## shaescott

Yeah pee grosses me out, but only if it touches me. So I get grossed out if when I pee in a cup, I get any on my hand at all. But it being in the cup is fine, I just don't want it on my skin (or clothes obviously). 

Tattoos: I'm starting to think creatively about meaningful tattoos... I might want a tiger for my Grammy, and a pearl for my Nani... and when my Papa dies, a plane. I just looked it up and apparently Nani is Hindi for maternal grandmother, which she was. So that makes sense. Although we're not Hindi, and my aunt is the only one who speaks it... anyway. Yeah. My Grammy loved tigers and always showed people a picture of her sitting with a tiger. My Nani always sang this mini song about their dog Gwen, "she's a sweetheart girl and her name is pearl" and she wore pearl necklaces cuz she was really proper etc. So I think of her and I think of that song she sang. My Papa was in the Air Force, and brought me up in his personal little plane once when I was a kid. 

I have like one friend, A, but it's difficult cuz she has a non verbal communication learning disability, so her body language is off. Also she's really nothing like me. Idk her body language and the way she talks just makes something light up in my brain that something is off. And I know something is actually off but idk. She's nice, but she's organized and I'm messy, she goes to bed early and gets up early, I'm the opposite. She's very religious, I'm not. She hates sushi lol. I love it. She's introverted, I'm extroverted. She's bad at math, I'm good at math. Like she sent me a pic of her homework for help and it was literally just looking for x+5. She seems like a tomboy, I'm more of a girly girl. She doesn't want her room decorated, I want mine to be. She hates clothes shopping, I like it. We're just very different. Her friend T has aspergers but she doesn't seem like it tbh, she makes eye contact and her speech is normal and her responses seem normal, etc. I guess it's mild. I'm not trying to say that like I don't want to be friends with high functioning disabled people, not at all. I know some of you on here have aspergers and other disabilities. That's not an issue. It just seems like I only attract people like that, like "normal", emphasis on the quotes, people don't want to be friends with me, and I'm not sure why? I just wish I had a friend who I could talk honestly and freely to, and A does not seem like someone I can do that to. But it's only been a week. I'm sure I'll find my niche. I'm nervous to ask my roommate if I can come out with her and her friends. I really want to, but I'm nervous that she'll take it as me being rude and like trying to invite myself and stuff. 

Sorry about the selfish post. I don't have any advice for the struggling moms. All I can say is hugs, you can do this.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae it's not rude. I'd just sit her down and tell her how you feel and ask if you can hang out or maybe you invite them all out. My roomie did that. Unfortunately, I'm an ass with zero social need so it honestly didn't help her at all because I still didn't hang with her but I did watch flavor of love and rock of love episodes with her so really that was 2 more times a week than I wanted to spend interacting with people and I interviewed her for a soc paper sooooo idk lol anyway I digress Don't feel rude is my point lol

So SO was super sweet and gave me extra cash this month so I could pay off my credit card no strings attached. So that's exciting. But I'm about to turn around and buy expensive ass plane tickets so there's that.


----------



## shaescott

I just feel like I'm gonna break down crying every night. I'm so extroverted, so I feel so damn depressed. I haven't cried yet, though right now I'm having a few silent escapees coming from my eyes. I feel like in the next few days I'm just gonna have a full on breakdown and just sob until I have a migraine and I'm dehydrated. Which I really don't want to do. Cuz migraines suck. 

Dobs do you mean instead of paying off the credit card or like you're also buying the tickets?


----------



## DobbyForever

In depressing news I think my grandmother is going to die soon and I can't visit her because she is in a hospital and I can't take A. So I may have to figure something out with someone watching him or go on Tuesday before my back to school night. But she's basically said she's ready to die. Which is the first time in over ten years that she has said that. And when my grandfather said that it was a matter of weeks =\


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so sorry :hugs: losing grandparents sucks, I've lost both my grandmothers in the past few years. Much love, and I hope you get to visit her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae :( hugs

Thanks. I'm pretty sure I can make Tuesday work because my mom is watching A, and I'll have 3 hours at home (5m from her hospital) between when she takes A and when I need to be at work. I just feel so bad that she sacrificed so much so her kids and grandkids could do more with their lives and then my cousins are morons. She didn't even want to talk to one today, and normally she can't wait to talk to people. But she's getting sick more often and apparently starting to hallucinate. She's been non mobile since I was in 10th grade, so about 12 years. The doctor said she would die within a year, but my grandmother has always said she would wait for me to graduate high school, then graduate UCLA, then it was waiting on my brothers, then it was me giving birth, and now she's like gg done. Over it =\

I paid it off but now I need plane tickets to see my other grandmother. But my mom said she'll help me if it's the difference of going or not going. Waiting to hear if they got their tdap though


----------



## shaescott

Wow, that's one strong woman, Dobs. 

So today SO visited me at college and I brought him out for sushi and he started being all adorable and saying all these adorable things like "every time I see you, I fall even more in love" and "I'm head over heels for you" and it just made my heart sing, and I'm thinking about it right now and happy crying. 

I asked my roommate if I could come out with her and her friends and she was a bit tipsy so her response was like kinda iffy but positive so idk but I'll ask again another time. 

I need to go to bed lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

She's very strong. It runs in the family. She's definitely lived through some shit.

And awwwwww that is so nice he came to visit! And double sweet the things he said. How often do you think you two will get to see each other?

Glad you asked :)

Yes go to bed I'm about to go to bed. Found this medela app where I can log all my pumping and feeding stuff so now that I logged this feed going to bed

And A literally turned 270 degrees in bed. I just watched him wiggle and wiggle like 45 degrees at a time in his sleep lol


----------



## wookie130

Shae- College is such a big adjustment in so many ways, seriously. You WILL find your place, and make friends, and things will just happen. I'm glad SO came out and professed his sentiments of love for you. You are so loved, and if he is your person, then I hope that made you feel worthy. :) 

Dobs- So sorry to hear about your grandmother's condition. Losing them is so very, very difficult. I lost both sets of grandparents within about a span of 5 years. Losing my little Irish grandmother (my mom's mom) was the worst. No one will ever replace her in my heart, and it's been many years since she's passed. I still miss her so much.

To anyone in Florida having to weather this storm, my prayers go out to you and your families. Praying for safety, comfort, supplies, and hopefully shelter when it all blows over. My 23 year-old nephew (who has significant autism, anxiety, and a mild intellectual disability) lives with his father (who is profoundly bi-polar with acute panic disorder) in West Boca Raton, which is only about 40 min. north of Miami. They're in a shelter due to the number of tornado warnings last night, and I'm hoping they're both alright, and that they're maintaining some sort of mental stability between the two of them.


----------



## shaescott

Wook, thank you. He is so my person. I love him to the moon and back times infinity. Regarding friends, I'll probably try to talk more to the people in my classes before class starts (I've already been gently chastised for talking [whispering, a lot] during a lecture, whoops). I feel like people are more open to making friends than I think, and I just need to approach them. Stupid social anxiety. 

I echo the thoughts and prayers to Florida right now. Stay safe. We all care about you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies

Seriously stay safe FL. Wooks sending positive thoughts to your nephew and his dad. Hopefully you get word soon they are doing alright


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby oh I hope your mom helps with plane ticket. Those are so expensive especially last minute. You may be able to call and get it cheaper. When my bro committed suicide I called and they were going to knock price way down. my mom was too slow so we just rented a car to drive to WI. Just a thought. Is your supply doing any better?

Shae I know how you feel. I get nervous starting interaction with people. With my job it's easy but outside of that I'm really shy because I feel I don't have a lot in common with most people. You will find like minded people though. 

Wookie praying for your family on FL.

I'm praying for all in FL with special thoughts to J and c ampn
I think they are out only Floridians.

So, AF hasn't shown and going by CM I'm 15dpo. I'm thinking I'll test tomorrow if she doesn't show by then. If it's negative I'll just assume my body geared up to O and didn't. I have very mixed thoughts about pregnancy right now. Happy either way. V has been only waking for one night fees for several weeks. I'm so blessed. She does want to eat like every 2 hours during daytime to make up for it though so her naps are several 30 minute cat naps. I'll be going back to work in a little under 2 weeks. We meet our potential babysitter tomorrow. She sounds wonderful and we did a drive by last week and nice looking house. I hope it pans out cause she is only 3 miles from my house. Sorry I feel like I jumped around a bit. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi Ladies!

I've been reading to try to keep up, but haven't had much time to reply as I've been trying to get things done around the house and at work before this baby comes! Luckily, I think DH and I are pretty prepared around the house now. We've gotta make sure we have most everything packed in our hospital bag, but otherwise I think we're ready. 

Work-wise, I have a few more projects to wrap up, but if for some reason I go into labor early, I know someone else will be able to take them over. 

Getting SO excited to meet this baby! I'm looking forward to her arrival even though I know it means pain and lots of lost sleep. It feels like DH and I have been waiting for this forever (we have kinda.. for YEARS!), so we are just both so excited. I cannot believe it is actually about to happen and we will have a baby. It is almost hard to imagine after all the heartache we've been through over these last few years.

Onto less selfish stuff...

Dobs, sorry to hear about your grandma. I no longer have any living grandparents, and it is so hard when they aren't around anymore! Soak up any time you have with them and try to make a few more good memories. 

Shae, it gets so much easier! It's so hard to be away from home like this for the first time and plopped into an entirely new environment around brand new people. But you WILL find your groove and group of friends. You'll definitely meet people in your classes you click with, and if you join some groups you'll find people with the same interests as yours that you'll click with. I have no doubt you'll find lifelong friends.

M&S, I hope you are having a nice weekend away!

Wookie, I hope your family is okay! I'm sure they are, but it's hard not to worry.

I can't remember anything else, but I hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## DobbyForever

I've decided I don't care enough to go. My mom offered to help, but tbh I don't really like that grandmother and I'd rather just be home with my baby.

My supply bounced back and I was getting 20-22 oz off of three sessions, but today it tanked again. Dunno if it's because I accidentally slept through my 2am pumping session. Probably because that's my best session. After 10am ish shot goes downhill. Usually I get 8 oz at 2am, 7-8oz at 9/10am, and then I have to wait until 7pm to get another 6-7. But I got 8 at 7am and only 3 at 2pm. I have enough of a reserve to make it thankfully to my next pump.

Hope you click with the babysitter!


----------



## DobbyForever

A must be hitting a growth spurt. It's only 4 and he's eaten 9x today for s total of 17.5 oz . And I expect him to eat at least 2-3 more times before midnight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle I am so excited for you! Ten day countdown! I think you'll be 40+1 idk why but that's my guess


----------



## Michellebelle

40+1 would work for me! I'm excited to have this baby, but could also use this next week and a half to get last minute stuff ready. :)

That's actually DH's guess too. My guess is this Thursday or next Friday.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh, and at my check on Thursday I was 2.5 cm dialated and 80% effaced, but I know I could stay that way for a week or two without change.


----------



## shaescott

Michelle omg I didn't realize you were so close to the finish line! Eeep!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo exciting! Yeah I was pretty effaced and 2.5 for four weeks haha but you never know! :)


----------



## Cppeace

Michelle, exciting times for sure. 
Dobs sorry to hear about the Grandma situation. I wasn't close with either of mine so neither of mine passing really bothered me much. Glad to hear A has perked back up after the shots made him so sleepy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Michelle- I'm with shae I didn't realize you were so close either! Thanks for jumping back in right before birth so we can be on baby watch!

Also thinking of everyone in Florida and have been just haven't been able to get on here to even post. Keep us updated if possible J and Campn (if you ever read along). 

Dobs- I'm sorry about your grandmother but I'm sure she's ready. Both my great aunts got like that. They were like "okay we lived our life and I'm done." Is sad but it's also so peaceful. Idk I maybe I'm weird?


AFM- it's been so busy around here! Yesterday I went to DH's family reunion by myself because he had to work. I was exhausted but did it! Huge steps for me since I would never go anywhere to mess up babies schedule or anywhere like that without DH since it's hard with two babies and alone. 
And today! Today was great! We had our first jewelry party. I hope it pans out and I'm hopeful. Plus there was a brand new baby here. He's two weeks and so precious. The best part is- stay with me now it's a little complicated. So DH has twin bothers, those twins grew up with this guy and were best fiends with him, my DH was there too but he was a little older so it was always this guy and this twins right? Well now it's the new twins and this guys son! It's cool how it worked out. So we told them they were all going to be Bffs.


----------



## shaescott

Aw Green that's awesome, how old are the boys now? Your siggy doesn't say lol. 

I think we definitely need another round of baby pics from everyone! 

Went to mass and sang with their contemporary music people today. Idk how I feel about the catholic thing itself, but the music was fun and honestly christian music always feels so powerful and meaningful to me. I'll probably talk to the campus ministry about all my spiritual conflicts etc cuz they help out with that kind of stuff. The only thing is that they'll probably try to lead me to Catholicism and I kinda wish they could lead me to what fits me best, but I think no matter where I turn, they'll be trying to lead me to their religion, so I don't have a better alternative lol. 

Anyway I was exhausted after and just collapsed in bed. Woke up at 11 pm. Did homework. Now I'm free to sleep again but honestly I'm kinda hungry now :rofl: I'm trying to figure out a plan to make my own iced coffee for when I have my 8 AM class on tuesdays and thursdays. The couple bucks for Dunkin is gonna add up when it's 2 times a week, for 14 weeks. They have coffee at the dining hall, and they have ice at the drink machines, and idk if they have cream but they definitely have milk. I'm sure they have sugar for the coffee. Maybe I can buy a thing of caramel swirl and just pump it in before heading to the dining hall. But I need a cup for this. Maybe I can find a big tumblr that would work for iced coffee? That has a lid and a straw? I'm from New England, we drink iced coffee even when it's snowing, I ain't gonna switch to hot coffee any time soon. Hot cocoa on the other hand, I am open to :haha: I'm not sure if they have hot cocoa at the dining hall. I'll have to check at breakfast tomorrow. Figuring out how to maximize my dollar from my unlimited meal plan lol, I might as well save the couple hundred bucks since I've already paid for the meal plan, I gotta milk it lol. If they don't have hot cocoa, I can probably buy bulk mix on Amazon. I'll only drink it when it's absolutely freezing out, so I won't need a crazy amount of it. Honestly I'll probably only drink it occasionally in my dorm during the first semester, and really start drinking it during the second semester. And I hopefully won't have an 8 AM class that semester. 

Okay I'm gonna start googling and Amazon-ing lol. Wish me luck. I don't have class until 1:00 pm tomorrow so I can afford to stay up a little late lol.


----------



## shaescott

Random question, does anyone know where I can find cheap stud earrings? Like lots of different small simple ones? I'm gonna do a work study helping elementary kids, would like fruit and animal earrings be appropriate for that or are they too old? I guess it depends on what grade I get placed in.... either way, plain studs are gonna be fine, and I really wanna start wearing earrings again. I don't have any allergies or ear sensitivities that require special metal, so any crappy cheap metal that looks fine, is fine. Would they sell those at the dollar store or no? Probably not... they sell makeup but probably not earrings. Help? Remember I'm on a college budget, dirt cheap without giving me tumors in my ears and making me grow horns is basically what I'm going for here.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Amazon the ear-rings Shae. Get at least stainless steel, even if you have no sensitivity right now, continued exposure to dodgy metals can cause an allergy to develop and nickel allergy is a pita. Not to mention some of the cheap s**t has some really terrifying stuff in it, lead and all sorts.

Iced coffee is just coffee with ice cubes in it. Very easy to make yourself

Bbl to catch up on rest.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie that sounds awesome. I'm glad you got out and had a good time. 

Shae I go to nondenominational. I don't feel like there should be all these different "types" of Christianity. Yeah I would think just some coffee, creamer, and ice would make ices coffee? YouTube? 

BFN here so I guess my body started to but failed to O. Oh well I don't have to worry about pp period for a bit.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg MS my SO would die if he read that ice coffee is just coffee with ice cubes lol. He managed a Starbucks right out of college until he found his first job, so he's a coffee snob. They make bottled iced coffees now so we always have two bottles in the fridge and a freezer of ice. I bought him this fancy ice coffee machine that he never used lol. Anyway he's lecture on how adding ice cubes messes up the composition and chemistry of coffee blah blah. I guess Starbucks tested coffee ice cubes to try and prevent that

Will catch A just disheartened. A had terrible stomach issues last night before bed and just spit up s storm. He ended up sleeping for 8 hours, and I caught about 6.25h of that ride. He back asleep now after waking up twice to spit up. But I'm still so tired. Usually after anything over 4 hours I feel rejuvenated but all I can think is damn I wish I didn't have to pump so I could go to sleep


----------



## M&S+Bump

:rofl: Dobs tbh if he drinks iced coffee he can't be that much of a coffee snob.. there's only a few acceptable ways for coffee and cold is not one! 

Any time I've ordered iced coffee here, including in Starbucks (some of the girls drink it in summer) they make the espresso, then add it to cold milk and whack the lot over ice. I don't care overly, since I have no intention of having my coffee polluted in such a manner :haha:

Glad to hear cc is getting paid off. Sorry about your gran. I was never close to mine, one died before I was born and the other was tuned to the moon, an unmedicated, uncontrolled paranoid schizophrenic, so visiting her was always pretty stressful. Yay for A sleeping so well!

Eeeek baby watch for Michelle :D so exciting! 

Sorry about bfn Flueks - although two so close together would've been a handful.

My DH also doesn't believe there should be so many different sects to Christianity - he thinks a lot of the rituals and traditions just complicate the message and people get hung up on the practical instead of just living a Christian lifestyle all the time. Our kids go to a Catholic school because it's the closest, but they don't partake in the services or stuff like Lenten ashes - basically anything that is just a catholic thing and not actually stated in the Bible. I leave all that stuff to him. 

Hope everyone in Florida is staying safe. The news is full of the hurricane even over here. Terrifying stuff.

Yay for parties Mrs G. Is it like party plan jewellery, you get a cut of the orders? What kind of stuff? I love jewellery.

Afm, we're just lazing in bed for the last little bit before we have to get packed and go home. It's been an amazing weekend, and even better that we're so close to home so all the new restaurants can easily be visited again and we could even come here for just one night if we wanted. The hotel is trendy beyond measure, so much fun lol. We've had cocktails, champagne, amazing food, 24/7 barista coffee for free, new shoes, new lingerie and toys and a WWII uniform acquired from goodness knows where with the help of a very curious niece... (not the specific uniform from my fantasy but a very good effort and I may have to make enquiries for the actual one now..) it has been a memorable birthday weekend for sure :D


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks everyone for the kind words. My grandmother was a second mom to us. She was always around and couldn't do enough for her grandkids. She has unconditional love and support. She worked several jobs to support her kids. I like to think I'm her favorite though lol. In hindsight, her becoming bedridden and hospitalized is about when my depression in high school went full force. Idk. I'm not ready to say goodbye. I want her to see A once. Have one great grandkid from a grandkid she's proud of.

She's also Buddhist and a fortune teller told her mom as a kid that she was on her last life. So she would experience tremendous suffering for all her past lives but would become an angel when she dies instead of being reincarnated. It's why she's never complained about anything.

Green kudos for going on your own! And so glad the jewelry party went well. And yay having friends for the boys!

Shae glad you had fun at the event. I'm a little confused why you would go to a Catholic mass if you don't identify as Catholic or want to be recruited. But then again my brother did that. He also had trouble making connections and they were offering free pizza, so he went to quite a few of their gatherings until he felt bad since he wouldn't ever convert and religion was super important to them. No idea about earrings. So I vote just listen to our resident piercing expert

Fluek I'm sorry about the bfn :(. I know you said you were cool with either outcome, but they are never fun to see.

MS lol he is definitely a snob. Not maybe the snobbiest but he has very particular rules and brands and what not. When it comes to iced coffee, there is a right and wrong way. He only drinks it when it's been brewed and stored correctly and on days when coffee is needed by it's super hot out.

Afm for a kid who slept 8 hours straight he sure is sleeping a lot. =\. Still bleeding. I have decided this must be a period. I wish I could temp but not with A's sleep schedule. I just want to get a read on what my cycles will be like. God I hate periods.

Watching Charmed and I always loved how much Cole loved Phoebe


----------



## DobbyForever

As pediatrician is about to hit a shit storm she won't renew my pump when she told me at his two week appointment she would. Saying I don't have a medical need. Like bitch my son is 3rd percentile, can't match, when he latches he stopped gaining weight because he wasn't pulling enough milk/my milk alone doesn't have enough calories, and pumping more often causes my nipples to bleed and crack so please explain to me how I don't have a medical need to keep my hospital grade pump?! I can rent it for who knows how much but ffs I'm not amused.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs that's awful, of course you have a need for the pump, is there anyway you can bypass the ped and get it renewed by someone else?


----------



## DobbyForever

I asked her to explain to me how we suddenly aren't a medical need situation. I'm about to email my childhood pediatrician, who A saw on Friday to get his vaccines/2 month check, for a second opinion. If she says no, I'm going to just have to call and see how much it costs to rent it. Realistically I only need it for four more months, at most ten if I delay getting my boobs done.

To too it off I'm not having much luck pumping today either. I'd say f* it but A needs the calorie boost of fortified milk and the antibodies


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's shocking that it's supposedly not a medical need now if it has been classed as that til now. Is he suddenly to stop eating? :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok glad I'm not the only one going :saywhat:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that's bull, especially since kaiser is all about breast is best. 
PS. I think it's $30/ month. At least I'm pretty sure that's what they told my DH when he did the paperwork. 

MS- that sounds lovely. I want a get away. But then I always miss my kids. 

Shae- 8 months old! Can you believe it?
Also on the coffee thing. I make iced coffee almost every day. J just use strong coffee over ice cubes with a little creamer. The key is strong coffee OR regular coffee over coffee ice cubes. 

So has anyone else's kids screamed at the top their lungs? Like not for needing anything. Not hungry. Not a dirty diaper. Not anything just screams randomly. A boood curdling scream. Max did this early on along with talking super loud but only for a short while and I think he was discovering his voice but he's screamed allllll day today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes green that's crazy no fun sorry. A screams every now and then but just like once as an oh look what I can do lol

So idk supposedly medical need is mom had breast surgery and can't breast feed or baby has a oral disorder... idk I'm not amused they said the requirements changed and became more strict 

Bought a babymoov pillow because they had it at brus. I'm supposed to switch A's formula as he is spitting up and has a red anus which I guess means allergy. But I was comparing the vitamins and minerals to neosure and it breaks my heart how much more neosure has. Got him a tummy time pillow as well cuz why not

I'm just depressed today. Nothing is going my way

I just toss ice cubes in coffee cuz I'm a heathen I just don't do it in front of SO lol


----------



## shaescott

Thanks M&S for the earring advice. 

Thanks to everyone for coffee advice and religion advice/info etc. 

Dobs I went cuz it's easier to join an existing chorus than make one, and there's a music group that sings at mass, and I love singing. So that's why. Also they had a barbecue after mass yesterday which was a plus, but they won't next time I don't think, and I'm going for the singing group I joined. Also confused as well as to why they think you don't need the pump?

Green wow 8 months is definitely crazy! Also I've seen toddlers do that, scream randomly, sometimes it means they're happy lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo got it. You probably said that but my brain is dead. That's interesting there isn't a non denominational chorus or like an a capella group. Well receuiting aside and lack of future imminent BBQ sounds like a good singing outlet.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I don't think I ever said it, but sorry about your grandmother. Also I couldn't get any time free with my hospital grade pump. So I kept it for 1 month as rent was $80 per month. I also bought a pillow cause V has a slight flat spot. I didn't know they made them until gigs mentioned them. Sorry for As tummy troubles. I hope you find a good formula. Finding one that works can be a real pia. If he gets constipated I love reguline but it can be hard to find. Similac total comfort was good except V broke out in a bad rash. 

Shae I do love singing the old hyms, I think it reminds me of childhood. I get to nervous to song in a choir but love to song from the pew. 

M&S it's okay. I think I was more afraid of bfp. So not ready for another little one. V is so clingy, I don't think I could deal right now. She loves looking at everything, I feel like once she's crawling she will be less clingy. Also maybe going to babysitter. Oh and I'm jealous of your birthday weekend. I'd love a night out with DH but he's being so stubborn. 

I'm sorry going to next page to catch up.


Back, greenie, V had a horror movie scream in her sleep one night. She doesn't scream, only cries awake. Sorry :( 


So babysitter is sick so that was cancelled til Thursday or Friday. In other news, I've finally been reading Game of Thrones. I've really enjoyed it. My SOL said it reminded her of Tolkien writing, but it's seriously far from his overly descriptive writing. A lot of characters to wrap your head around I think is main thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you Flueky. I'm starting with similar ali some crap since that's what his pediatrician recommended. I'm just frustrated because he's supposed to get all these extra vitamins and what not from neosure and I'm scared he won't catch up as quickly switching but I can't keep watching him like and gag after every feeding. And I was venting in a group text with my family and my brother gave me shit and I'm like F off asshat I just want to go crawl in a hole and cry. 

Sorry about the babysitter being sick :(

Ooo nice I wasn't a fan of Tolkien's descriptive writing. Like I get it but it was like wtf pages just to describe one place no ty. Glad you are enjoying got


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby you talking about alimentum? That is expensive, my ped wanted us to try it last of his samples. He only had similac brand. V cried so hard after eating alimentum every time. I didn't even give it a full 24 hr before I gave up and tried reguline. I hope it works. Also, i wonder if you can use some sort of multivitamin drops to his formula. I wonder if they make that or if a compounding pharmacy could make as long as you had rx?? Just some thoughts. I'm sorry he gave you shit :hugs: oh and yes he would take a paragraph or more to describe a freaking hill. I was so lost trying to retain his description sometimes. 

V went to bed at 8 no problem. So I washed bottles, got on my exercise bike, showered, and got towels started in the washer. Now to relax:)


----------



## shaescott

Flueky88 said:


> V went to bed at 8 no problem. So I washed bottles, got on my exercise bike, showered, and got towels started in the washer. Now to relax:)

I read this and immediately thought "Now to relax." *V starts crying* lol I guess I'm a pessimist or something :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Haaa, that's exactly what was wrong with Tolkien's writing! I tried so hard to get into LOTR but only lasted a few hundred pages before giving up. I couldn't understand why I couldn't get into it or why it seemed so slow (I'm a fast reader and read a lot of fantasy so long, descriptive books are my favourite - but he was too much even for me) to this day that remains just about the only movie adaptation I've seen that I haven't read the book for.

GOT was a little slow to start and yes, a LOT of characters - that only gets worse as the books go on lol - but once you're in, you're hooked. I was raging when I found out mid-way through the fourth book that he hadn't finished the series and therefore I had to stop reading before I invested any more time in a series that might never end. I haven't seen any of the tv series because I haven't read the books. Although I'm told it deviates so wildly that it won't matter.

Defo found once babies are on the move they got more independent - see ya ma, I'm away over here to explore. Til then they want to be high up or moving to see everything.

You can get baby vitamin drops. Sorry about A's tummy trouble. A formula that causes less issues is definitely worth dropping some vitamins for. Doesn't matter what vitamins it has in it if he's spitting it all back up!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae lol nope she didn't get fidgety until 420 a.m. She is a very good girl about bedtime, once she is out. Daytime, yes if I try to relax without her she's likely to start crying. Now when she sleeps in the nursery I may not be so lucky at bedtime. 

M&S I muddled through them as they were my best friends favorites or one of her favorites. The hobbit was an easier read but I'm still not a fan of his style. I wondered if I was the only one that wasn't a fan. So relieved to here my suspicions were right about once she starts crawling. Bahaha then I again I may be exhausted running after her. 

I seem to have jinxed myself she is wideawake.


----------



## gigglebox

Morning y'all!
I've been reading but not writing...I seem to write mostly at night and thank god we finally got two decent nights of sleep in a row! Tonight has been another story but MIL wants him for the day so I'll probably go back to sleep after i drop him ofg at mil's and ds1 off at school :thumbup:

Forget who asked but no, do PPD here. I am fine during the day. But at night and tired...run away from me lol. I am just grouchy, have always been since before kids. But yeah the other night i exploded, had been up 2 hours as it was and Lev was crying and I yelled and hubs something like "YOU JUST LAY THERE AND DON'T DO SHIT TO HELP ME AT NIGHT!" Well that night he didn't speak a word but he helped. Next morning he told me he was terrified lol--i said, jokingly, "you should be." I felt bas but i refused to apologize because it was kind of true and my feelings were valid, damn it.

Anyway he's been very helpful since. If he's awake he'll help, during the day he's taken the baby a few times without me asking.

Fluek -- did i miss something? Are you guys actively trying for another baby? 

I am not sure id i ovulated yet this cycle or it happened when i was on a shit ton of pain meds for my back and it didn't hurt this time. Did i tell y'all i'm going back to the dr if it gets as painful as it's been? I'm wondering if i have adhesions on one or both ovaries.

Shae i'm a huge JTV addict so i'd say check that website, they often have packs of studs in different colors.

Dobs what formula have you tried? Is it your milk ans formula that makes him spit up? Could he be lactose intolerant? Sorry to read about your grandma. I do want to say though, may we all be lucky enough to die when we're ready to! That was how my grandma on my dad's side went out. Well first ahe tried to kill herself so was obviously ready...but was REALLY ready when it finally happened. 

Anyone heard from J?

Ms I have never heard "tuned to the moon" but i love that expression. 

Green what's your ttc status now? Your boys are adorbs and looking more like eachother now!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae $60 can get you studs is about every color you'd ever need. These are rhodium over sterling silver cz's https://www.jtv.com/bella-luce--r-1...erling-silver-earrings-set-of-12/1479026.html


----------



## wookie130

Green- The screaming is just a form of vocal play, and they're also at an age we're they're figuring out cause-and-effect...like, "If I scream, will I get attention from_______? What will happen?" :) It's pretty funny most of the time, and random. 

Dobs- That's really weird about the pump situation. I'd think you can fight them on this, and probably come out on top...


----------



## wookie130

Oh! Tolkien. I never finished LOTR either, although I loved the film adaptations. I guess where Tolkien started turning me off, was that damned donkey with the really stupid name, and the use of the phrase "merriment" all of the time. I just thought it was stupid. :rofl: George R.R. Martin, however, whoa! That is an epic fantasy novelist I can get behind...I began reading those books at least 15 years ago, and they're wonderful. Never seen GoT, however. I also loved Jordan's The Wheel of Time series, although I believe he died before it was actually finished - addictive series!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs awesome on 2 nights in a row of good sleep. I hear you, I'm a diva about my sleep. It was something I worried about having a baby. I hope you enjoy your day today. Oh and glad hubs is helping. 

Nope not ttc just had sex around fertile mucus. One with and one without protection. I had been feeling broody but knew it wasn't right time. Oh and it's been awhile since J last checked in.

Wookie, oh that stinks about the author dying especially before finishing. I'd guess if just make up what happened. Still wouldn't feel like a proper ending though. Oh and I know it's late but happy 3rd trimester!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah no Evie is having a growth spurt, she constantly wants boob and I'm knackered! How do you get through the cluster feeding? She literally has boob then 20 minutes later is crying for more boob :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

Robert Jordan knew he was dying and left detailed notes and a plan for someone else to finish the series (just the last book), once he knew he wouldn't be able to. I believe he even interviewed and chose the author himself and the series was finished. I've heard it's hard to tell he didn't write it himself, I'm not that far on yet.

I just don't trust Martin to be that organised, and don't think he knows what he's doing with it even, so I'm not reading any more if he's gonna die before finishing it. That would drive me absolutely mental :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Make a nest on the sofa or in bed Kit, snacks and a drink and the TV remote and just don't move. Feed her whenever she wants. When DH comes home, get him to take her out a walk so you can get a break. It'll even out in a few days, she's just ramping your supply up a level.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- explain more about A fussing while eating. Does he pull back or fight feeding but you can tell he's still hungry? Does he spit up after pretty much every feeding? Extra fussy after eating? Has he done this on multiple furmulas and/ or breast milk?

Gigs- glad you got some extra sleep and are getting more! I'm jealous. Max is teething and was up 5 times last night. Michael was such an easy teether compared to max haha. 
I think they look nothing alike. 

Wook- I figured he was looking for attention and learning cause and effect. So what would you recxoment? Ignore the screaming? A firm "no" he does know what no means most of the time. I could google too but I don't wanna right now Haha

Ttc- were not trying not preventing. DH is convinced I don't ovulate. I have no idea but I don't want to use ovulation strips so who knows.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, what MS said! Seriously a good time for lots of yummy time ;)

Dobs, sorry about your grandmother. :hugs: 
As for As feeding, I am not much help. Ask your friend pediatrician to get it for you longer? Are there other places where you can rent the pump from?

Gigs: glad to hear hubby took your burst for help as the real deal and is stepping up. Hang in there, it gets better.

Michelle, thanks for checking in, I too didn't realize you where that close!! Officially on baby watch here :)

Sorry I read everything but can't remember more from the last few days...

L is officially gone under the walkers. He'll take up to 7 steps before he gets too fast and leans too far forward and falls over. He's totally trying the walking thing on his own. He'll be 10 months on the 14th...


----------



## wookie130

Honestly, Greene, I'd ignore it. If you don't want him doing it, just distract him with something else. If that doesn't work, remove the social attention. &#128513;

M&S- So glad Jordan passed the torch on to someone else. I think I had heard that, but it's been so many years since I've read the WoT series, that I can't even remember which book I left off on. I loved them, however, and was a huge fan. I only made it to the 2nd or 3rd Martin book, but at the time, that's all there was.

Kitty- Yup, park her on the boob, and ride it out. I'm sure it is exhausting!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys, atleast I'm not doing anything wrong, it's just hard because I want to sleep, is 3-4 weeks normal for s growth spurt?


----------



## DobbyForever

Busy day will catch up tomorrow

I got the pump renewed thanks to endless bitching.

A eats fine but then has trouble burping. Once he burps, he vomits within ten minutes if not instantly. It only started a week ago. It started as just a little spit up and then got worse. He only cried because he chokes on it. Or I'll pick him up and his head is soaked in vomit and it gets in his ear and all over his swaddle. He'll puke in his bed at night 3+ times. He also stopped pooping frequently (every day to every 3+ days). He had this red area on his anus and diaper rash cream didn't help. So the doc said allergy.

Now he cries and torses while eating because he hates the taste of Alimentum. He's dribbled a little spit up and my mom said he spit up/threw up once with her. His tummy gurgles and he farts a lot but he does seem less upset. Idk. I just idk. I'm considering Neocate or Similac Sensitive or Nutrimagen. He also gets hungry faster now. I hate this


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and he's been on the same formula since day1. Neosure. Bm I introduced like week 2? Idk but early on it's been 2oz bm and 1 teaspoon neosure. He can't stomach more than 2oz. Instant vomit. So he just eats often.

My only other guess is maybe it's the mini pill fucking with him. Because I'm on day 10 of it and that's roughly when shit started hitting the fan. And I had read that it can mess with babies tummies which is why I waited until 6 weeks to take it. But yeah I'm supposed to try Alimentum for a week and cut out dairy and see if it helps.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - gah, I'm sorry A is having tummy issues. I can imagine the spitting up and vomiting sucks, especially if it upsets him. I seem to know quite a few babies that do that, and curiously they're all boys. I hope you figure it out and find the right formula. I know that can be frustrating :hugs:

Kitty - I remember the boob-magnet stage and generally the constantly wanting to be held stage. I thought I'd never eat or shower again during the day. But alas, they eventually get far more independent. Sounds like you're doing a great job. Any more pics?

Green - Tilly went through an extended phase of shouting really, really loudly for no reason. She wasn't unhappy or anything, but she probably sounded like it to others. I didn't know such tiny lungs could be so loud. It did get a bit annoying but I just ignored it and she grew out of it eventually.

Gigs - glad you got some respite. I knew he'd give you a break soon enough. In the moment it's so frustrating though. Tilly started bloody talking next to me in the middle of the night last night and then kept chatting and wriggling for like forty minutes. I was like HELL no, girlfriend. Who just starts talking in the middle of the night? She never does that. I was secretly glad it woke DH up, though, coz other times when people ask how she sleeps, he tells them she sleeps wonderfully through the night and we all sleep without interruption, and I'm like hello she woke me up like five times to nurse. Anyway, glad your DH is stepping up post-wrath.

Shae - don't pharmacies usually sell cheap studs made of sterling silver or surgical steel? I see them here all the time at least. And I'm sorry you're having a tough time at college. It's probably pretty normal because we imagine it to be a certain way and we get so excited, but then in reality it's not so easy to make friends and settle in immediately. I'm sure it will get better. I started university well into my 20s and was living with DH so my situation was different, but I didn't really like speaking to people (I can be socially anxious too), but I'm so glad that a super outgoing classmate that I randomly sat next to in sociology started speaking to me, coz I NEVER would've been friendly with her otherwise, but she soon became my bff, was my maid of honour, we went to LA/Fiji/Australia together and DH and I now call her sister-wife. He even picked out a vibrator for her for one of her bdays. So sometimes it's good to put yourself out there and also not take it personally if others don't. 

Michelle - baby watch, yassssss! I knew there was a baby due to turn up here soon. I'm gonna guess 41+3 (sorry).

PL - Logan must be loving this newfound access to the world around him. I hope you've done some fierce babyproofin'!

Flueks - yeah I'm sure things with V will be much easier when she's a little more mobile. I set Tilly up in a safe area with lots of toys and I can usually get stuff done while she busies herself.

I'm sure I'm forgetting something...


----------



## Jezika

Hmmm anyway, AFM, my bff (the one mentioned above and who I said was TTC recently) is pregnant! She got BFNs on wondfos up to 16DPO when she got a faint BFP. Been darkening since, confirmed with FRER and her temps are perfect. She's now 21DPO and things are still looking good. I'm over the moon for her and she and her bf are utterly thrilled, but still cautious about potential CP. She is 37 and has endo so was convinced she'd never conceive, so she's very happy. I feel bad for our other bffs, though, (a couple) who are younger but have been trying for almost a year now and are doing IUI. She's not going to tell them till second tri and hopefully they'll have their bfp by then too. It's bringing up all my memories of the early days of my pregnancy with Tilly. It was right after a CP and I was so terrified of it happening again that I didn't enjoy first tri at all, and that makes me sad. I also had scary intermittent spotting, so that's also why.

Aaaanyway, in Tilly news she's recently started pointing and looking to where we point (before, she was looking to where we were looking when we said look but not to where we pointed). She can point to the cat when we ask her where he is and also to Daddy (but not Mummy, grr) and she'll point to things she presumably finds interesting (like squirrels and pigeons) and makes a cute exclamatory grunt. We'd taught her how to clap and wave and high five, but now she seems confused when we ask her to do those things, so sometimes she'll now just point at the cat haha (probably doing whatever she did most recently to please us). There are some cogs turning in there for sure, but I'm not convinced they're always turning the right way :lol:


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs, glad you got the pump renewed, have they said how long for? 

I have a wedding to go to this Saturday, I hope she'll settle a bit by then! 

This is Evie's first bath!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yay first bath!

They can only be renewed for 2 months at a time so in two months I have to ask again. Hopefully with less drama. This only mskes me not want to pump past six months

A keeps waking himself up sneezing formula. I tried the nose Frida but that didn't seem to work too well. Poor kid. It doesn't smell too good either. But it is a step up from vomiting all over himself/his swaddle.


----------



## Cppeace

Hey ladies, I should be ovulating in the next day or two. 

Dobs, sorry to hear A is having digestion issues. Just FYI, Digestion and gut bacteria imbalance issues are fairly common in the first 2-6 weeks after some vaccines. You may want to look and see what you can do to improve his gut bacteria. Not sure with such a little one- I am much more knowledgeable about what can be done in 1+ year olds to help with their gut bacteria balance. 

Anywho, Haven't really caught up ladies and work is earlier today so no real time to for now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright, time to catch up.

Gigs yes for sleep! And I do hope that once you dropped off the kiddos with MIL that you went right back to sleep hehe. I&#8217;m taking a page out of your book and dropping the kiddo off with my mom this weekend to take a romantic motorcycle ride with SO, assuming I can still fit into my tiny ass jacket! I should try that on in case i need to go buy a new one. Which SO is like just go buy one. Um dude the store is in SJ (40m away) and I have an infant. Go buy one is not that easy lol. Ranting sorry

Kit I agree with everyone else just park her on the boob. I&#8217;m sorry. :( I will say that was the only time I was thankful for A being a bottle baby. I couldn&#8217;t imagine my nips handling cluster feeding, they barely tolerate pumping. Hopefully the spurt passes without too much of a headache. Let everything else fall by the wayside, let hubs take care of you. I&#8217;m pretty sure 3-4 is totes normal. And again around 5 weeks. I can&#8217;t remember. It&#8217;s all a blur hahaha

MS I thought someone said Martin told a few trusted people how the rest of the story ends in case something happens to him. I don&#8217;t know that they&#8217;d have the talent to write them like he would let alone write them at all, and I could be making this up lol. But I thought I read somewhere that he had at least told someone on the HBO staff for the show how stuff plays out end game.

Greenie you know you can&#8217;t say the boys look nothing alike now and NOT post a picture :p Also lol that he thinks you don&#8217;t ovulate. I don&#8217;t blame you for not wanting to use strips. I don&#8217;t either even if it means having a 12 day period heads up.

PL awww that is so cute!!! I loooove that he is walking! I&#8217;m so looking forward to that stage, but also kind of dreading it :( They grow up so fast

Jez that&#8217;s awesome for your bff! I hope the IUI works for your other friend. That&#8217;s so cute that her wheels are spinning! 

Peace fxed you O soon! I see some BD in your chart already so woot woot. It&#8217;s not a reaction to the vaccines because this was going on long before he had the vaccines. It started getting bad labor day weekend, and at first it was just annoying and then it became a nuisance and then it became just plain out scary.

Unfortunately, he has spit up a couple times today. I did accidentally order animal fries forgetting that cheese is dairy and I ate it before I could process what I was doing (it was 4pm and I hadn&#8217;t eaten all day). And he is using the milk I pumped after that meal, so it could be the one slice of cheese messing with him. Idk. We&#8217;re 48 hours on Alimentum, so I&#8217;m going to try really hard to go the full 3-5 days minimum the pediatrician recommended. If he doesn&#8217;t improve, I have to decide what to try next. So many choices ugh. He&#8217;s been asleep all morning. Just seems like he is sleeping TOO much and it makes me nervous. He slept 8 hours, 3 hours, 1.5 hours, 1.5 hours, and 1 hour&#8230; so 15 hours and it&#8217;s only 1pm. Well, 10 if you start counting at midnight. We haven&#8217;t done tummy time once because he&#8217;s either hungry and eating or sleeping. What little time he has been awake was too soon after a feed to do it as he throws up if I do it within 20m of eating.


----------



## Cppeace

Good to know it's not a side effect. 
Thanks for the luck.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah but on the other hand if it was I'm sure it would go away or at least I could put him back on neosure/resume eating dairy. I miss milk and cheese. Everything I eat has dairy except dinner (which I eat with a glass of milk) so I'm struggling to feed myself

But yeah I started my mini pill that weekend as well. i just wish I had taken note when the spit first started. I had just read spit up is normal so I never paid much attention to it.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, though for most the gut issues will correct themself with breast milk and time, for many they have to totally change their diet to mostly vegan and organic to start making headway. They then slowly reintroduce foods back to see if any trigger bad reaction.
There are even a rare few that the gut bacteria is never righted and they end up with celiac disease or other bad gut issues.


----------



## DobbyForever

=\. Yeah I can't go vegan. If it came to that I'd probably just stop pumping altogether and be happy I made it this far 

I checked my messages and the spit up has been an issue since 8/20 =\. I can't remember when I noticed the red butthole

I just want him to be ok.


----------



## Cppeace

:hugs: I know hon. Hopefully it all fixes soon.

Anywho the opk is even closer to positive now
I'd now say ovulation tonight or tomorrow morn.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo definitely super close to positive if not positive. Any more bf plans?


----------



## Cppeace

Bd plans you mean? Lol if so, if not temp up will likely insem again tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes lol bd sorry. Sounds good fxed for a temp rise tomorrow morning


----------



## DobbyForever

Couldn't handle his crying anymore and switched to pro sensitive. So glad I signed up for strong moms and got coupons the other week. Saved me $10. He didn't cry during or after feeding, so I'm crossing my fingers he doesn't vomit in his sleep. It has prebiotics, so that should help the gut bacteria thing Peace was mentioning. I treated myself to a mimosa cuz stressed af


----------



## Cppeace

Yep probiotics should help. Enjoy the mimosa and try to de-stress hon.


----------



## gigglebox

Well jinxed myself with sleep, back to sucking. Oh well.

Dobs what a nightmare. I hope you figure out the cause soon. I don't blame you for drinking, i'd be stressed the f out, too. Hope your motorcycle ride is enjoyable!

Cp yup looks darn close! And look at your weight loss! Heck yes.

Jez Tilly sounds adorable, i love all the development milestones <3 what a smart cookie. 

Kit awwwwww so cute! Although i will say i may have cringed slightly at the site of the belly button raisin. Those things gross me out. Thank god lev's fell off rather quick. Des' hung on forever! Like almost a month i think! Finally it was literally hanging by a thread and after that for a couple days i just pulled it off. SO DISGUSTING. 

I still haven't had my period this cycle and I don't think I ovulated :-k these unpredictable periods are bothersome! I'm worried i'll have it during my upcoming disc golf competition. That would be my luck.

I'm up with mr squirm worm after having two freaky and vivid dreams. In the first one i died in a car accident. It was weird...i waa driving down a 2 lane road and all the sudden the colors around me changed, like bexame a soft blue tone and the sun was dim enough to look at and there was a rainbow arched around it. I thought to myself "this is beautiful, am I dead?" And then i guess I was; felt myself float out of my body, had the distinct feeling of fluid and mushy bits in my mouth, and faintly heard a mans voice yelling at me (like a "come on!" Yell like when trying to revive people in movies). And my last thought was about the boys and who was going to raise them if not me...then it was like light zooming past my vision, like it does with stars in any space movie/show with the space crafts, and it felt like i was forced back into my own consciousness and i opened my eyes to my room, now wide awake. I just got up and went to the bathroom and teared up. Such a bizarre dream...left me in a really odd headspace. 

Ans now i'm 4:18am ranting again. 

Sorry y'all :haha: been up since 3:30, still waiting for worm to go back to sleep.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. So far we've had three bottles with the new formula and no spit up. Passing congestion with this last one. No crying. So knock on wood. I remember Alimentum being good (taste aside) the first night as well so =\

Gigs sorry the dream left a bad taste in your mouth :hugs: I'm sure there's some sort of logical explanation or psychological dream interpretation to be made but not by me because that is far outside my realm of knowledge 

Also I was not prepared for the raisin! I thought it all came off so that last little bit hanging on in there freaked me out haha

Hope your disc golf stays af free!

J I see you! Hope you're doing alright! <3

I hurt my toe somehow and it's been inflamed for like days. I feel like I should see a doctor

Oh and my motorcycle jacket does not fit. I can get it in and zipped but it is too tight/doesn't sit right =\ my coworker says post pregnancy your body distributes your weight differently so even though I'm only 3lbs from my pre preg body things don't fit sigh 

And SO's mom keeps bugging me about bassinet sheets. Like lady I have bigger shit to deal with than measuring the cradle you gave me. Get off my nuts. I haven't had a chance to just breathe or take a f*ing s* so I don't need yours s*


----------



## JLM73

Just a quick pop in to say I am stil alive lol
Our area barely had any hurricane damage, was like a Cat 2 storm by the time it hit here, so lucky.
Now it's just power outages in parts of the area - minor, a few intersections etc, as well as ALOT of oak tree limbs down on roadside.
Worst was storm panick many days ahead of time and gas stations being out of fuel, and stores closed due to bare shelves.
Also folks in river areaas still have massive flooding, some rivers stil rising a bit- like 20+ feet above normallevels, so hoes are half or totally underwater.
But that is expected on riverside homes here, so I would NEVER buy one. 
They legit boat down the ROADS to get to home- I always wonder where the gators are - like if they just circle the homes, or God forbid swim IN :shock:
Thx for all the well wishes tho!

*Michelle* YAY yu are so near!!

*Shae* so sorry about college settling issues!
You can find many multi packs of cheap studs everywhere. Hell I got like a 20 pack from Wally for the tops of my ears- look great, but the backs are easily lost so I keep losing them in my sleep lol.

*Fern* So SO sorry to hear about your loss! :(:hugs:
I literally went back pages and pages to find your update...
Is there any poss of another benefactor/research grant thingy in the future??
Or adoption, or less expensive fertility route?
Being cycle 39 in a row, and officially NTNP now I can't imagine being certain the ttc journey is over :( I know ppl say - but you have 3 kids- True but DS is much younger than them and I soo want a sibling for him! Tho age is my prob factor- sigh.
:hugs: hun!

*Gigs* sorry about the back and forth sleep issues! It's maddening, and insomnia, or baby exhaustion def makes one :wacko:

*Fleuk* Glad you are preggo yet as it seems you mentally just aren't quite there yet lol.

*Kit* First bath ADORABLE!!!

*PL* wow walking already!!!

*Mrs G*:haha: he thinks you don't Ovulate heheh.
Hell you can do it without even getting a period!

*Dobs* sorry you and A are having feeding issues still :(
Hope you do get your Romantic get away time tho!

*Camps* Hope you came thru the storm OK!!
Can''t believe the Keys were like "90% of homes damaged or destroyed":shock:

AFM, Not time for me to test, only 8 to 9 dpo, tho I really think it happened either before cd14/15 or on cd 15.
Had alot of NTNP rabbit :sex: around then tho lol so we shall see.
I was at the ER yesterday for food poisoning and super high BP and they always do the cassette preg tests when women come in if you haven't had a hyster...
I musta looked at the damn thing like 20 times wondering if I saw a haze:rofl:
waaaay too early, and they gave me tons of fluid, and I had NO hold time soo I kinda wanted to correct the nurse when she glanced at it and said 
"in case you wondered , you aren't pregnant"
I was like B*! You didn't even ask my last period, where I am in my cycle, if I had sex recently, NOR would your diluted urine test show something at like 7dpo!!:trouble: But my normal brain had to recall, unless you have TTC crazies, you just believe the test....poor gals who have irreg cycles, and believe the doc/ER saying not preggo, after they don't even wait the full develop time before chuckinng the test in the bin grrrrr....


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby as far as body shape goes apparently it does redistribute itself to what it used to be but only once all the hormones leave your body (that includes breastfeeding)


----------



## gigglebox

Will catch up later but slightly freaking out because my morning iced coffee nearly made me puke :shock: I don't think I've even had enough sex to be pregnant but I haven't kept track if things...?

Probably just drank it too fast...


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I've been gone the past 2 days! Been busy with classes and all.

So my roommate hates me so she's moving out and hopefully I'll get a new one. Sigh. It's okay. She never talked to me anyway. She never even tried to be my friend. Sooo I just say she's a bitch and I'm lucky I don't have to deal with her anymore lol. 

I read but I'm lazy sorry I love you all


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry for the scare, Gigs. 

Shae, hope you get a better one this time. 

As for me, insemmed again this morn and will take today's opk soon.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:shock: and lol....sorry :blush: not funny ....so when are you gonna :test:????

*Shae* sorry about the roomie, but hope you get one much much better!!

*CP* :dance: for another insem! That opk was pert near +!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae fingers crossed you get a much better one this time :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Shae as far as I'm concerned, that's fantastic news! I hope the next one is social. Btw is your bf nearby? How does your relationship work? Curious.

Cpp lools loke your timing is going to be spot on. I'm optimistic for you this month since I feel like you were super close last month.

Don't mind me, this is a product of me using pull out method, or in the case od that time I'm sure I ovulated, no method at all. But i tested like 2 weeks ago so I'm positive I'm being crazy.

Still i may test tomorrow just to shut up my mind.


----------



## JLM73

*Ggis* TWO weeks AGO:saywhat: :rofl:
um yea....:test: tomoro to ease MY mind...and curosity:blush::haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hope you get one! My brother's freshman roomie was racist and his parents refused to let him Room with my brother once they saw he was black (he's much darker than I am) and when he moved out they never gave my brother a new roommate :(. It really fucked up his undergrad experience until my mom bought him a condo nearby.

Gigs test! Two weeks ago was two weeks ago girlie!

Peace glad you got spermies this morning! Can't wait to see the opk

Oh I googled torticollis and Kaiser and found some easy stretches I can do at home so I'm getting a head start on that. His pediatrician said stop Alimentum and use Nutramagin, which is the same ingredients... like um if Alimentum didn't help why would the exact same thing different brand help? A seems to like this pro sensitive but his gas does come and go and it's painful and takes a swaddle, pacifier, rocking, and shushing to calm him. He is due for a poo though so hopefully that helps. He always feel better after. She said if it continues I can just go back to neosure and bring him in to be examined


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol j great minds


----------



## Cppeace

Well today's first opk is positive but not as positive as last nights opks.
Todays


Last night


----------



## gigglebox

K def not pregnant
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2443.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

I love that you didn't wait until tomorrow ;) <3


----------



## JLM73

Ooooh! Line porn hehe
I agree on positivity *CP* still looks great and insem time too :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Thanks ladies!

Gigs he's 45 minutes away. He visits on weekends and stuff. We did this last year so we're used to it. Btw glad you're not preggo (you don't want to be, correct?)

Good news! And fast too... They found me a new roommate! We had dinner together and I love her so far. She seems so much like me tbh. She's moving in tomorrow morning. I'm so excited! :)

CP fx'd!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Excellent news! Glad you two are hitting it off. I hope she is more agreeable than your previous roomie


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto to Dobs.

Yeah girl you know a true addict can't wait for a fix! I had one wally cheapie left under the sink. I'm going to have to restock...

So next cycle i'm going to start tracking again so i can limit the guessing game.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and shae no we're not ttc any time soon (if at all) but you know how it is when you test, a part of you wants to see the second line...


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yeah I definitely know what you mean. Like I always kinda wanna see a second line but that one time it showed up and it went away I realized that shit I absolutely do not want that second line right now :rofl: just cuz being in college so far from home plus a baby would be impossible. There's a girl in some of my classes who's a new mom, like she was pregnant at orientation, and I'm assuming she commutes and uses either daycare or family while she's in classes. We talked about positive feedback loops in A&P and mentioned childbirth and she was like "hi yes I have experienced this" and the professor legit asked her if she was breastfeeding like ummmm but she said yes she is, I think it was more a science question cuz I think breastfeeding has a positive feedback loop involved as well... but still I'm pretty sure she's 18 so like it was brave enough of her to come out and say that to the class, no need to question her... but honestly I understand the professor's curiosity, and she's a very nice professor. 

Thanks for all the love, everyone.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ah to be young and sweet. If a professor asked me at 18, I would answer out of polite subordination. If they asked me now at 28... lol especially in this PC day and age. It would be onnnnnnn lol

I agree I always kind of want to see a bfp even if I know I want a bfn. The only time I ever was relieved to see a bfn was when I was drugged near my fertile window and while I was pretty sure nothing happened I apparently denied an assault kit so I wasn't sure.


----------



## gigglebox

Damn Dobs that's horrible :( 

Shae i forgot to comment i think but that's fantastic news about the new roommate. Sounds like a much better match!

I'm still feeling pregnant this morning (queasiness and food aversion) but my guess is my hormones are just outta whack. Or maybe it's all because of my terrible sleep. Idk. 

Last night he woke up the second time around 4:50 and would not to back asleep. I mean it's 9:13 and he's still awake. Hubs took over about 6:05 and i dozed the best i could with him and the baby next to me until my alarm went off at 6:40 (snoozed that bitch twice). 

Tomorrow i'm trying to sell stuff at a huge swap and have to be up at about 5am (it starts at 8 but is an hour away pkus set up time) and it runs until 4pm. 

Caffeine. Caffeine caffeine caffeine.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh wow ok it literally just stared. Guess I did ovulate last Monday then from the left. Well yay, going to be my heavy day for the swap! Periods and porter potties! So much fun!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs I'm sorry you're having so much trouble, I hope everything sorts itself out soon :hugs: at least you know what's happening with your cycle on a positive note!! 

Shae glad your new roomie is a lot better, hopefully you won't feel so lonely now!

Dobs I'm so sorry you were drugged :( that's not okay


----------



## DobbyForever

Shit happens I know better than to accept a drink I didn't watch being poured/kept my eye on so it's on me a little.

Gigs gl st the swap! Sorry about AF inviting herself :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it's not your fault you got drugged, even though you weren't watching your drink. It is solely the fault of the person who drugged you. They decided to do a terrible thing to you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeeeeah I mean they are a douche. Apparently some guys think it's totally ok to drug women I forget the logic but it's dumb

Omg my mom can get A to smile on demand and talk to her but he won't talk or smile at me


----------



## gigglebox

GUYS HE CAN ROLL BOTH WAYS NOW! This means my fear of him rolling on his face and not being able to go back is gone. The relief is sweet. Also he's standing. I mean he's wobbly as shit and needs support but once he's got a bit more control of his limbs I bet he starts cruising in no time. He was locking his legs since a baby but now he can balance for a brief moment or two. Pretty unbelievable considering Des didn't walk until he was 13-14 months or so. Lev will definitely be much earlier. 

Aww Dobs that must be frustrating! But don't worry, he still love you the most.


----------



## gigglebox

Well.guess my day's starting really fucking early today. As in 4:30am :cry: it's a miracle I haven't gotten sick. My immune system must be shot...?

Anyway I am selling birds at a huge biannual farm swap and had to be up by 5:30, hence why I won't be bothering with going back to sleep. 

Man I hope I can sell all my birds. That will at least make me feel better.

What has everyone got planned this weekend?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs gl selling!

Nobody is carrying all leather jackets so I'm going to have to settle for textile ugh and like SO just got home from drinking for 8 hours with his coworkers. Cuz as a mom I want to get on a bike with a guy who is hungover in a jacket that isn't fully protected r_r

My mom also got him to eat four oz so he has been out for about 7 hours now. She didn't even swaddles him! Like what?! Shenanigans. I'm up taking this unique oppprtbuity to power pump since I want to try getting him on at least 3oz per feeding so maybe he'll stop eating every 1.5-2 hours and be more like 2-3. But basically decided I need to stop being selfish and pump more than 4x a day. So now I just need to figure out what that schedule looks like. Ok it wasn't selfish so much as every time I try to sit and pump he cries or I'm hungry or I smell bad lol


----------



## gigglebox

I do not miss pumping. Just reading your schedule is overwhelming. 

Did you see that kickstarter for the pump that sucks like a baby? The funnel part has a wave motion that mimics the tongue of the baby. So neat!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I did not how intriguing. But ya know (gonna get r-rated here) I once bought a new age toy that is supposed to simulate tongue action and let's just say that while it got the job done it still was not the same lol. Cool idea I'd want to try it and see if it does work better like I volunteer for a test group lol I volunteer my boobs as tribute!

Yeah it is but I think all moms have exhausting schedules miss I'm gonna go sell ducks at the butt crack of dawn :p

Final verdict was 8.5 hours then a 3 oz feeding and he's passed out again. Been about ten minutes and so far no congestion or spit up (I think it's dark and sometimes he spits up like a ninja).


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- Will he be 8 weeks shortly? Because swaddling isn't safe after 8 weeks anyway...so maybe it's good that he's showing he doesn't always need it!

I also forgot to tell you that Ozzy had right torticollis and mild plagiocephaly when he was A's age. I teach in a school for special needs, so I have access to PT's all the time, and they assessed him, and my pediatrician then referred me to a PT up in the hospital for treatment. I went weekly, and was given exercises to do at home to stretch his neck. Switch which side you're holding him on frequently, and if he uses a swing, RnP, or any type of bouncer, buy a Noggin Nest from Amazon so that he's not lying directly on the back of his head. Also, I would HIGHLY recommend something called a Tortle beanie, which is a little hat that he can wear, that shifts the position of his head from the opposite side, to treat the stiffness in his neck, and to keep the pressure off the plagio-effected side of his head. If it gets so many mm off, you're looking at helmet therapy, which is expensive, and obviously the last resort. I was religious about his exercises, even throughout the night when he'd wake up to feed, and we did them after every diaper changes. He'd also wear his Tortle beanie when he was in the carseat or RnP, and I did as much vertical babywearing as possible (which counts as tummy time), and kept him off his head. The flat spot is still sort of there, but it is only really noticeable to me. It's a lot of work, and it takes some serious dedication. We also used flannel receiving blankets at night to sort of roll him away from the flat spot on his head, which is NOT best safe sleep practice in retrospect, but I do think it helped the torticolllis.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie say what?! I heard when he rolls and this kid cannot roll for poo lol. He'll push himself all around his bassinet and rotates and sometimes side sleep but no rolling. I was about to order a larger swaddle cuz he's getting too long for the ones he has/omg he's almost too big for the newborn napper as well. But yeah now I wonder if I need the next thing where his arms are free. During the day I don't swaddle him. Just tuck a blanket in around nipple level with his arms on top. But that only works because of the shape of the napper. He was 8 weeks yesterday.

Thanks! As I bring it up I'm finding it more common. My principal's 7m grandson just got his helmet. My pedi says the youngest they do helmets is 4m so it sounded like you have until 4m to work this out in PT or helmet time. I googled it so I'm doing the one where you hold the shoulder he prefers and push the head to the opposite side and the one where you put him on your legs with a hand on the opposite shoulder then tip the head towards the preferred side. I've managed to do them both in 3m sessions a few times a day the last day and a half and I see mild neck improvement. I can actually manipulate his head now at bedtime. Before it was so stiff I thought I would break his neck/i couldn't and when I could it rolled right back. But now I can put him on the other side and he'll stay there a while. He's also looking more that way during tummy time when befire he wouldn't and same stiff neck issue. I have a new pillow (didn't end up liking the babymoov) but I need to wash it. I'll look into the beanie

How are you feeling? 9 more weeks!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae happy to hear you're getting a new roomie. Here's to a great friendship:)

Dobby sorry the jacket doesn't fit. Also, A loves you. Have you noticed your mom doing anything different to get him to eat more and not spit up?? Don't feel like your bad either, sometimes we need a little guidance from our mom's. I know I've learned a few things from my mom and step MIL. Also do you try to smile and laugh a lot at A, that usually gets V to smile and giggle. She is very smiley first thing in the morning though. 

Gigs glad to hear he can roll both ways now! Sorry sleeping til 530 didn't happen. I'm not sleeping well but nothing to do with V. I can't shut my mind down. I think where I'm going back to work Thursday. Good luck st selling birds!

Wookie how are you feeling?

As far as weekend plans. Mom is coming over to watch V while I get things done. Laundry, get my car ready for work, read my CPR book. Maybe I'll get lucky and get my night exercise in before she has to leave. Oh and I'm grilling hamburgers on my George foreman for the family. 

So lot been going on a little over a week ago I started working out after V goes to sleep. I'm down 3 lbs!! I'm also trying to eat better and lower my portions. Ive not been really sore as ive been stretchig and cooling down. I actually look forward to my workouts. The diet is harder but I'm managing. I bought carrots and celery to eat with hamburger instead of chips. 

So I looked into cobra from work. It would be 1250 a month!! No way I could afford that. Obama care is 865 a month for the cheapest policy that covers V dr. I spoke with work and I'll be full time but working 4 days seeing 8 ppl a day. Prior they usually scheduled 8 on me 5 days a week. I would have to work 4 8s to pay for Obama care so I might as well be full time for now and pay 115 for medical every 2 weeks. I can put more towards debts. I'm feeling better about my decision and once DH gets benefits, I'm cutting down to 3 days seeing 7 ppl. I'm hoping that we will get benefits my January 1st so I can drop full time December 10th. So I won't have to work Christmas. Alright sorry for selfishness.

Oh and J I'm glad you are safe. 

I don't remember anythikng else.. sorry


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and the flat spot is baaaaaad like it hasn't affected his cute little face but it's flaaaaaaaat


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek you are not selfish! Sorry about having to go back ft for a bit but that is selfless! So proof I win you're awesome. Yeah health insurance is stupid expensive. Don't say that around SO unless you want a libertarian lecture on why healthcare should be privatized. Kudos for working out! Happy it's paying off for you! I'm with you. I loooove chips and butter popcorn and cookies so keeping the house stocked with healthy snacks is a must or I end up eating those things lol. I wish you could send a burger my way I'm so hungry and everything here has diary in it :(

Re my mom she is just stupid animated lol. And I'm a walking zombie. Even when I do remember to smoke or talk it's like I'm dying lol and she's got the mom voice and silly expressions down. Re eating idk she said he screamed for more which he never does with me. But I did give him 3oz at 3am. So we're going to stick to 3 today. He is mid leap so his body might have just said fts more food please lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah V also has flat spot. We go to 4 month check up not in like 2 weeks so will have ped assess. I bought a pillow, the memory foam one on amazon. I think there is a very mild improvement in a week. Maybe I'm imagining it. 

Yeah DH has a job fulltime he can have but they want him to make more since he has so much experience, they don't want him to get base starting pay. So far they have decided to promote within. He interviewed Thursday for another position so hope he gets it. If not I'm tempted to aggravate him to go ahead and start the base py. He can move up after 90 days if a position is available. 

As far as weight loss, a week after delivery I was 4lbs from pre pregnancy weight, then I gained 6lbs and I'm like no way!! Trying to buy cheap groceries while not earning money. Plus sometimes you eat fast before baby wakes in hopes that baby won't throw a fit while you are eating leads to overeating. That's one of my big things, that and convenience foods. 

Oh and I love popcorn!! Not movie theater but still. My dad fixes popcorn in a proper and puts melted butter over it. Soooo good. I would happily give you a burger if I could. Will have plenty, I bought 3lb of meat. 

I understand about feeling like a zombie. I don't miss those early days. I remember just barely functioning much less talking and smiling with her until I got a bit more sleep in the day. Pumping also takes away time for sleep. I really don't miss pumping.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- The swaddle thing is either once a child begins to roll OR when baby hits 8 weeks, whichever happens first. &#128513; Those were the same exercises I did with Oz. They do work, and I'm glad he's already improving his range of motion.

Flueks- Thanks for asking. I'm feeling pretty well overall. Honestly, this may be my easiest pregnancy to date. 

Still convinced it's another boy!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I won't get too far into it cuz politics bad, but if healthcare was completely privatized, companies could charge whatever they wanted and prices would go way up. Companies are greedy, and if there's no public cost as an example to hold them back, chances are they'll collectively decide to raise the prices to crazy levels, like the epi-pen issue. I totally think there should be a mix of public and private, because business is important for our economy, but I also think that healthcare is a human right, so I think public care is important too. It's really all about compromise, I think. 

Okay, I'm done.

Gigs, good luck with sales!

Dobs, sorry A is better behaved with your mom. I'm sure it'll improve, he's still so little. 

Did some college shopping today lol, for stuff I realized I needed after starting. Just now realizing I forgot tissues. Whoops. Anyway, I got a compact keurig cuz my new roommates keurig is broken. It was only $59, so it was a pretty good deal I think. Also got another extension cord, k-cups, some creamers... yeah. Boring day.


----------



## Michellebelle

Short post but popping in to say we had our baby girl on Wednesday! I'll share more when I am not suffering from lack of sleep. :)


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats Michelle!


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle I was thinking about you while I was pumping and thinking to myself man she's quiet I bet she had her baby hehe. Congrats! Will respond to everyone else later


----------



## wookie130

Yay, Michelle!!!! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear the details, and what you've named her, etc.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie I'm glad you are well and it's got easiest pregnancy yet :) also anxious to see if you are right about gender. I don't know what but it's so exciting finding out the gender. 

Shae I like buying new things. I'm like a child getting a new toy lol. I have a keyring but only for DH. I rarely have coffee. I would if I could handle it black. Now a frappe.... yum. We have a local place that makes a mocha and strawberry flavored one. It's awesome. I once asked Starbucks what all they could make and they couldn't even do that. The local owner is going to give us for free some baby clothes. I think that's really nice. As far as insurance it went to hell after government got involved. Better coverage back then. Would pay 20 for sick visit instead of 150. Meds were covered better too. Our system is definitely failing and I don't know what will fix it. Anyways dropping the subject as don't want to get to into this.

Michelle congrats, can't wait for pictures and story. Rest as much as you can though momma

Cppeace looks like someone is 1dpo. I kind of miss bbt. I must be mad. 


Got pretty much all accomplished except cooking. DH won't be home til 7. I'm soo hoping to sleep better tonight. Murphy's law all be I'm exhausted and V is restless though


----------



## Cppeace

lol yeah I should be 1 dpo by temp. Unless I had a slow rise. :shrug: I usually ovulate the same day as positive opk.


----------



## kittykat7210

Congratulations Michelle!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I think I got the same pillow! Hopefully it works for both of us. I hope everything works out quickly for hubs at the job! That's great they want to pay him more/what he deserves. Sorry it's holding things up though. Yeah I gained hella weight the first week I was so confused lol. I've nuked my dinners several times. It's a miracle if I eat it while it's still warm from being cooked lol

Wookie so happy your pregnancy is going so smoothly! And ty for the tip. You are so right! It's roll or 8 weeks. I got him a halo sleepsack swaddle (omg wtf so expensive!) and decided to eff the stages and skip to arms free. He is totally zero shits given passed out

Shae I could explain the rationale but quite honestly I have to sit and talk politics all day (thank you ucb free speech week coming up) with SO and it's just plum exhausting lol. My thoughts on healthcare are if there was a simple solution then we'd have done it and made it work already lol. I like the little apartment shopping. How is your new roomie working out so far?

Peace well 1dpo or a few days do getting those two bd days in had you covered so fxed 

So afm did end up buying a new textile jacket which is much more forgiving of the weight so it was nice to fit a small in that. Our ride was fun except some truths came out about some lies SO told like two years ago that I knew were lies he just never owned up to it. So that left a bitter taste in my mouth. But we rode down the coast to have lunch then up the coast to have dinner. SO finally realized how hard it is on me staying dairy free as both restaurants had very limited dairy free options. My mom keeps trying to convince me to let her have A Monday through Friday like 24/7 M-F instead of daycare like lol no mom I don't care if other people do that I'm not going for that she kept stalling trying not to put him in my car making excuses like he's asleep or has to eat soon. She cracks me up. Whatever I ate is not sitting well in my tummy so really hoping A doesn't get this indigestion.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I had to chastise SO for getting in a pissing contest with some random guy on a touring bike. Like no you have zero gear on and you're on touring bike. We're on a sport touring with full gear, really? Anyway normally that whole exchange would turn me on but being that we have a kid now I had to remind him he can't do stuff like that. Granted I know he held back but he could have not been baited to begin with lol

Oh and we had sex. It was ok. He clearly did not enjoy it as much as before. I'm definitely not as tight as before. And while he tried to reassure me it's fine I'm just over my mom body today


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yes I hope it does too!! For both our babies and DH getting a job quickly. They said he should definitely know by midweek. If he doesn't get this one I may try to get him to go ahead and start the base one. Oh I remember the days of srugling to eat, it gets better. For breakfast and lunch I set her on her activity may to let her play. For dinner or if hungry at other meal time I put her in high chair. She really likes being at the table with us. Sorry about parts of the ride not being enjoyable. I'm sure it did hurt hearing your beliefs confirmed. Oh and yeah got to be safe once you have a family do sure. Sorry sex wasn't the great. 
So your mom was she offering to quit her job to watch A? Yeah I could see where you wouldn't want her to do that.
Oh and yes, tired of some of mom body things. I jumped on a trampoline about a month ago..... yeah not doing that again. I wasn't leaking any urine when sneezing before that, but now I do occasionally. Kegels, kegels. 

AFM AF has started. If it had waited til the 22nd that was my LMP.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs sorry about the sex, I'm sure it will get better :hugs: I'm scared about sex for the same reason, that hubby won't enjoy it anymore! Especially considering I was told I didn't tear but when I looked I actually have torn quite badly :( and it's healed apart because I didn't have any stitches


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg kitty! I'm so sorry! That's awful that they didn't catch that :(

Thanks ladies Idk he keeps telling me he enjoyed it but I know how it felt and I know how he reacts

And yeah dummy had us at 105mph at night. He wasn't weaving or anything but I was like put your dicks away kids. The girl on the other guy's bike was egging her man on eye roll


----------



## kittykat7210

It's alright, it's not through muscle but The bit up until the muscle is gone. So it's a first degree tear, almost a second. But the lack of stitches or information on how to care for a tear means it's unsalvageable. So I feel a bit mutilated and unsure how to proceed with our sexual relationship because of this /:


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Have you been able to talk to a gyn about it? Remember I had mine checked at about 1-2 weeks and it had healed unevenly and then by 5 weeks it'd heaued flat. But I did have stitches =\


----------



## kittykat7210

I don't have a check up until 6 weeks, and my midwife said she didn't need to check me because I didn't have stitches, I've been discharged from her care now, but that was before I looked at myself! I'll just have to talk to my doctor at my 6 week appointment and beg her to look


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh I'm sorry kit :(. Hopefully it fixes itself. I know that's stressful :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

You don't need to beg, it's her job to check stuff like that, that's what the appointment is for. If you feel you need it, you can go any time, you don't need to wait til 6 weeks, or ask your health visitor.

I do have one bit that tore and wasn't stitched (easy to miss with the amount of stitches I had after Nat) but my DH just said it's like going to bed with a new woman :haha: 

If other halves complain about less tightness, you could always suggest they get bigger ;)

Alternatively, pelvic floor exercises - they really do work. Also prevent accidents while sneezing and other such glamorous things.

Bbl up past my bed time..


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: omg Ms I love you


----------



## DobbyForever

More complaining. So new formula has been great. Very minimal spit up, novomiting, red anus went away... but as I mentioned my supply is tanking.power pumped yesterday and today, nipples so sore from pumping. I run out of milk because now he wants 3oz instead of 2 but eats the same amount of times between pumps. But if I give him formula not fortified breast milk he vomits everywhere *sigh* I'm just so lost


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh m+s he wouldn't complain at all, he would always say it was fine even if it was like going to bed with a bucket, but it's for my own mentality that I don't want to have sex incase it is like that, obviously it's too early right now anyway but now it's healed apart I don't think it's going to suddenly knit together! I just don't want to feel like I can't even (sorry tmi) pleasure my own husband! At the moment I feel less of a woman because my 'equipment' is so damaged.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit hugs I empathize I do second Ms that you don't have to wait until six weeks to see her if it's causing this much stress. Idk if there's much she can do to help but she can talk to you about it/your feelings


----------



## M&S+Bump

If it's that bad that it's affecting you, they can operate to stitch it together.

However, if like mine, it's just the skin on the perineum or around the labia (seeing as you said it didn't tear to the muscle) then it's not going to affect sex - the tightness comes from your vagina itself, that skin is just in the way.

Have you spoken to your DH about it at all? There were a lot of tears (of the eye leak water variety) at bedtime here after we were trying to get back to bed after Nathaniel, because it hurt and was weird and I was convinced it was never going to be the same again. 

Bed with a bucket :rofl: our equivalent saying is 'like flinging a welly down Buchanan Street' (Glasgow's main shopping st, about the width of three lanes of motorway if not more)

Sorry about the formula troubles Dobs. Have you tried 2oz or 2.5oz of just formula? Or latching him directly, rather than pumping? Exclusive expressing is really frickin' hard. I'm not convinced by power pumping at all, does hee-haw for me, but have you tried upping the amount of times you pump (ideally, the ones through the night as that's when the hormones are highest) Supplements? Dunno, just suggesting all the stuff you probably know already. 

It was Nathaniel's birthday yesterday so we had the new experience of a trampoline park on a Sunday morning - look up 'hell on earth' in the dictionary and you'll find a picture right there of this place. Then two sets of grandparents visited at separate times and some other family. Poor little guy was totally overwhelmed, started feeling unwell and fell asleep in SIL's lap at 5.30pm. It's 7.08am and he's still fast asleep, the only one out of the three bigs that wasn't up through the night at all.

Isaac has found his feet and now lives in the jumperoo. It's hilarious to watch him in it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww MS lol yeah I feel like tramp parks are one of those fun for kids, hell for adults situations haha. That's how I feel going on field trips. Yay for Isaac loving his jumper!

I haven't done supplements because A was having tummy trouble, and I had read fenugreek can do a number on some babies tummies. Did not think to try a smaller amount of formula though I did it twice today and the first he only drank 2oz of what was offered and puked. I think I will try to have him suck a bit. I just cB't have him feed directly because he needs the fortified milk. So I'm thinking maybe when I'm done pumping? But ugh I don't want him to vomit from overeating. Idk how to make it work. I'm thinking I'm going to try to find oatmeal (though that sucks as I highly prefer to make it with milk not water) and almonds. Power pumping usually causes a shortage for the day I do it but then an oversupply the next day. So to go two days with no increase despite pumping 6-7x instead of 4 is =\


----------



## M&S+Bump

Why does he still need fortified milk, I thought he was big now? :) 8lb+, no?

Beer is supposed to be good too, the hops in it ;) 

I forgot to comment on the biking thing (I'm aware I forgot to comment on just about everything :rofl: but I'm sleep-deprived and mentally overloaded) I really like the freedom of movement in my textile jacket and it has armour in it to protect - I figure if I come off the bike at a speed that an armoured jacket can't protect me, chances are full leather isn't going to make that much difference. My DH is the same with speed - I tell him I don't want to know. I don't ride pillion because it makes me travel-sick. Glad it all went ok anyway apart from the lies being confirmed, that sucks, but also good that your suspicions were correct, means you can trust your instincts.


----------



## shaescott

Popping in to say that we say throwing a hot dog down a hallway


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol MS it's okay I kept pushing on a pull door the other day and everyone stared st me. I was like I JUST had a baby I'm tired! But on a more dangerous note I would do things like only zip my jacket up halfway or forget to do the strap on my helmet =\

I like that perspective of trusting my instincts

Yeah it did have hard armor in all the important places and I opted to upgrade the back armor so realistically not much difference in protection from my leather.

He still needs the milk for two reasons. He has gained a lot (last weigh in ten days ago) was 8lbs 12.5ish oz. But that's still only 3rd percentile so pedi wants him to keep getting the extra cals and vitamins to play catch up. But even if I disagreed with that and wanted to go ebfing we tried that with a shield and even just exclusive bm for a week and a half and that entire time he cried 9+ hours a day and only gained 1oz in ten days. So my milk isn't enough for him alone. I only bother pumping because I want him to have the antibodies and what not


----------



## pacificlove

We say "f-ing a glass of water".. sorry kitty not helping I assume.
I'd go see your doctor, but like Ms said, it's not the muscle that tore which makes it tight.

Dobs: same question: why still fortify the milk? Sorry you are still having trouble....

Shae: yay to new roomie!!

Sorry just trying to catch up...

We did some chainsawing this weekend, finally our power tool restrictions are over.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That was ages ago though and with a shield, which does interfere.. :) 

They cry and feed a lot to increase your milk supply and improve the fat content in it.

I just hate seeing people run themselves down. Ella is 3rd centile, always has been. She's perfect - just teeny! Her nursery teacher said there's no milestones they can set her this year because she knows them all that they teach in nursery. They're gonna work on addition and subtraction. There's kids in there that can barely even talk.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Also while we're on the subject and in the spirit of equality.. what's everyone's euphemism for a dinky winky? :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

He can't latch without the shield and even with the shield he only really latches well on one side. Please drop it. Not being able to bf him really triggers my depression. If it was a viable option then I would be doing it and I get asked every time I see anybody why I don't just solve all my problems by putting him on the boob regardless of how many times we've previously had the conversation.

I get that some kids are just small. Someone has to be in the bottom row of the class pictures. And it sucks and it kills me and maybe I'll feel differently about this extra work when I have to go back to work, but right now I'm on leave so my only job is to take care of him.

PL why were there restrictions on power tools?

I just call penises penises most the time. Have used wonky, pinky, all the porny ones lol, I just don't typically refer to them very often lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, it has been bone dry here all summer, as in no rain at all. A hot motor placed on dry ground or a spark flying from a blade hitting a rock could start a disastrous fire. We are on a small island and it could burn down quicker then they could evacuate people. So to lower our thread, they just put a ban on anything that could be a potential fire start. 
Our neighbors were wanting to build and they aren't allowed to run an excavator! (Excavator engine heat on tall dry grass...)


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm taking a break. I am so pissed I am shaking. My pedi put that my depression is affecting my son in his ongoing condition section. Like f* you. My son is well taken care of, happy, and healthy. How f*ing dare you put that s* on his medical record. Am I upset about my supply or him vomiting, yes! I think it's perfectly normal to be reasonably upset about his health issues. I don't lay in bed all day, I'm not starving myself or overeating, I'm not isolating myself. I take my kid to all his appointments. We read, sing, dance, do tummy time, do his stretches, cuddle every day. He's f*ing perfectly happy and healthy so who the f* do you think you are putting that on his file like I'm some depressed negligent mom?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl wow I knew your drought was bad just not that bad you can't use tools. That's crazy. Fxed you get lots of rain this winter.

K back to my hole


----------



## shaescott

M&S I usually just say penis or dick tbh. But when I don't wanna say it I'll say "his thingie" or badonkadonk, thingamajig, thingamabob, or dingaling. Although looking up euphamisms for it was hilarious. Some of my favorites: albino asparagus, beefy mcmanstick, blood engorged mayonnaise cannon, cucumber of love, cycloptoc milk spitter, Herman the one-eyed German, mushroom-tipped love dart, and yard o' beef.


----------



## shaescott

Omg Dobby that's terrible that she said that, I would've flipped the fuck out on that bitch. You're switching around formulas to make him healthiest, he's showing no signs of negligence, how dare she?!


----------



## pacificlove

OMG dobs! How dare she! His spit up has nothing do with ypur depression! Fire that bi!ch!! Go crazy momma bear on her!!

As for restrictions: our province is fighting 160 wildfires.... some have destroyed well over 20,000 hectares of land.
Still no open burning outside but we've had rain the last 2 weekends so they removed the power tool ban.


Shae: those are hilarious!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Beefy mcmanstick :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pray tell how does a two-month old get affected by a mother's depression? The more I hear about this doctor, the less I like her... even if you did lie in bed all day - hello! He's two months old! That's pretty much all HE does all day &#128530;


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm less pissed now lol shortest break ever. The f* if I know how a 2 month old is affected. She called twice but I would have cussed her out so I didn't answer


----------



## DobbyForever

She said some bs about when moms have ppd or are at risk for it they put that so they know to check on it at the next appointment which is bull. She took it off. I'm going to have to switch pediatricians though cuz wtf


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- For what it's worth (then I'll drop it...lol), I think you've done a superb job with A, and everything's gonna be A-okay. &#128513; You're an attentive mother, doing your best.

That ped can go eat a bag of dicks.

Oh, my own personal euphemism for a small weiner is a "sweet pickle". &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, here unless your mw or gp sees issues we don't get to see pediatricians (A was small, so maybe that would count here).... L got one follow up for the distress he went through during delivery and a heart murmur they heard right after. Go with your gut, momma knows best.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs & kit, i think you BOTH need a newmedical team! Wtf?! 

Kit you have been through the wringer with those midwives since being pregnant. I highly encourage you to see someone else for your continued care. To neglect a wound and not tell you about it is unacceptable. Fortunately if you're bothered enough by its appearance there are things that can be done to repair it, but agreed that from what you describe it doesn't sound like a functional issue.

Dicks: Most of the time I call them "dangly bits". 

Already forgot everything else.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- I agree with Gigs, and I have know idea where these wackadoo midwives are coming from in their treatment of you during and after your pregnancy. It's nuts! I'd find someone else, for sure, if at all possible.


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright so people hit me with good news. What is at least one thing everyone is thankful for?

Me? Sushi. I was literally thinking ffffff I don't want to cook then SO walks in and says my favorite words, "I know you had a long day, why don't I doordash us sushi?" Yes please


----------



## shaescott

I was thinking maybe Kitty is assigned midwives by the NHS? But Kitty, if you can report their negligence to a supervisor or something, I would do that. 

Dobs yeah she should have just written "mother has PPD, not affecting child at this time" or something like that if she wanted to remember to check on it at the next appointment. I'd fire her too. 

Things I'm thankful for recently:
-The library is open til midnight. I just printed stuff at like 11 PM, I don't have a printer. 
-My roommate put Coke in the fridge and I'm allowed to drink it. Score. I'm also allowed to eat her flaming hot cheetos. 
-I got my new keurig up and running :)
-I took my grandmothers old tv to college with me and got a roku and now I can put pandora on it instead of putting my phone in a bowl to amplify it lol (I forgot cups). 
-My Psychology professor is hilarious, which he better be at an 8 AM class, otherwise I'm gonna fall asleep lol, but seriously he's cool. 
-My A&P teacher gave us a genius recommendation for studying by putting a paper in a sheet protector and using dry erase markers for studying anatomical terms.
-My family can afford to send me to college (kinda lol) and some people just can't afford it, so I'm thankful I can be here. 
-My bed isn't as uncomfortable as I was afraid it would be. 
-I'm sure I've got lots more but it's 1 AM and I have an 8 AM class soooo I'm gonna go to bed.


----------



## Jezika

I am thankful that the loud, slurpy fart that just violently forced its way of my sleeping DH's ass didn't quite wake Tilly up; it just made her stir briefly.


----------



## shaescott

Okay I lied to myself cuz I'm still awake. 

Jez omg the "slurpy" made me mentally cringe slightly :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Jez that's hilarious I love it

Aww Shae sounds like you got a really good thing going :). Any roomie who shares hot Cheetos is a keeper. Also I remember the good old phone in the bowl days haha


----------



## M&S+Bump

Phone in a bowl? I'm too old to understand this... 

Midwives are NHS and up at the hospital it's luck of the draw when you go in in labour - but you can ask for a different one if you don't get on with them, even during labour. Your community one, the one you see during pregnancy, can also be changed, you just need to stamp your feet a bit - I loved my midwives but changed consultant three times with Nathaniel, and during labour told midwife to leave and send in someone else when she started questioning stuff I had already had signed off by my consultant.

Cold coke that you can steal is a win for sure.

I am thankful for - coffee - saving my life on a daily basis. Work - I get to stab people today and I can't wait :D asthma inhalers - poor wee Nat is unwell and if we hadn't had inhalers and a nebuliser at home already, it would have been another blue lights ride to the hospital. As it was, we just had a midnight visitor in our bed, a bit of a restless night but he's much perkier this morning.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh my midwife is assigned by the NHS, but she's discharged me because baby was doing well. I'll book my 6 week appointment and see if they will see me as well.

I'm greatful that Evie is doing so well!


----------



## M&S+Bump

In other news, my profile picture was taken on this day exactly five years ago, featuring two-day old Nathaniel and Joe 18 months. I should probably update that sometime &#128514;


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: popping in to bitch solely...
1 Today is divorce day....
2 despite using BOTH soy and cohosh, and good temps, I yet AGAIN have AF , cycle fricking 40 now
3 Manffriend is being an ass so I dont even know if i give him a chance or head back to donor dude...but I am oh so tired at 40 cycles straight grrrrr


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that J. 
:hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Lol M&S if you play music on a phone and put the speaker end into an (empty) bowl or cup it amplifies the sound. 

J sorry to hear things are crappy for you :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no J, sorry to hear that :(

Dobs I am extremely jealous of your sushi. To cure my jealousy i'm either going to get some or get dumplings later...

I was just telling hubs even though Lev sucks at sleeping I am so thankful he falls asleep initially super easy. Going to bed right now is no struggle at all.

I am thankful we are all healthy. And I am thankful for my new mattress topper even though I don't get to use it as much as I'd like 

Shae your roommie sounds like a match made in heaven.


----------



## DobbyForever

I know there were only three posts but my brain is not working

MS aww happy pic anniversary but yes I vote more pictures! Sorry about the crumminess but glad the inhaler is helping :)

J so sorry to hear about AF and man troubles :(. Hugs hugs

Gigs I hope you got your dumplings! And hopefully you can make full use of that topper soon

Kit nhs sounds like no fun but idk I hope things get sorted soon and your lady parts get checked out

Afm my dogs broke through the fence today ffs unamused by them. PT for A in 3 hours. I can keep up with him as long as I pump 5x a day for 20-30m then hand wxpress any leftovers. And I can't skip pumping any time I feel a tingle between midnight and 5am.


----------



## Flueky88

J sorry about it being a bad day and another AF. 

Dobby sorry about the dogs. Hope PT goes well and I'm happy you found a way to keep up with A :)

Kitty that's bad they didn't catch it. Agree you don't need to wait until 6 week check up.

Gigs hope you got dumplings and or sushi :) we had sushi Friday. It was wonderful.

Shae sounds like your new roomie is a great match for you. So happy for you.

M&S time flies doesn't it?


I'm thankful for my memory foam baby pillow. It has helped V's flat spot for sure. I'm thankful we liked the sitter. Even V didn't mind her. She normally cries when strangers hold her, or even people other than me, DH, or my mom. I'm thankful for my baby girl, she is my world. I'm thankful I can get her to nap and sleep at night without me holding her.

Tomorrow is my last day of leave, I don't feel ready but I have to go back to keep my job, have insurance, and I need $$$. Thankful for the time I got though.


----------



## Flueky88

V and I looking cute if I do say so myself
 



Attached Files:







97iCozcw-500659663.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks you and V look lovely!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I agree you two look so cute! I'm sorry you have to go back to work, but so glad that you found a sitter you like and trust that V is comfortable around as well. Soooo glad the memory foam worked! I think I'm seeing improvement as well but idk could be in my head lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby at first I was like I'm probably wishful thinking it looks better, but now 8 days later I can tell a difference for sure. I know what you mean sometimes thinking it's all in your head lol. Oh and yes so glad it went well with sitter. I'm glad she's close to the house. Oh and she's watching one other child, it's a 7 month girl. I'm so thankful because no one else around in my circle of friends and family have a girl. It's a sea of blue surrounding us. Nothing wrong with her playing with boys but I want her to have at least one girl friend.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's so fun!!! Love it!

So $65 copay for PT idk what I would do without SO's Benny's. There's no way I could have paid for the hospital or what is about to be recurring pt appointments


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yes it's crazy how expensive it can all be. Glad you've got help to get it paid. My employer contributes 600 twice a year into our HSA, it really helps out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo nice! 

So PR said his torticollis is very mild and his flat head isn't that flat. She told me keep doing those stretches but shorter time more frequently. Also showed me how I can use small clothes to reposition him in the car seat. But overall based on how mild it is/his age she thinks he'll be fine. We recheck in two weeks.

While I was there I had A weighed. He's 9lbs 11.4 oz! That's 15oz in 13 days :). So I am one happy momma


----------



## DobbyForever

Totally posted here twice instead of updating a different thread lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I stopped reading like 7 pages ago because... because I'm a mom and I'm tired grumpy and honestly wouldn't reply at all except I had to. 

Dobs- I know this was yesterday or maybe the day before but you said something I am so so so passionate about and I just need to say my peace. YOU ARE AN AMAZING MOM. I know exactly what you mean about not being able to bf and people always asking and giving their advice and acting like you're doing something wrong, but guess what? You're not! A is happy and healthy and you're amazing. Not bfing really triggered my depression too but I'm just really good at faking it and never said anything to my pedi, I did talk to my OB though. Everyone and their mother, brother, sister, and cousin ask about bfing and I just wanted to cry every time. So huge huge huge internet hugs. That is exactly why I hated the saying breast is best. 
Also, what F about the doc? I cried when the boys old pedi said he had colic and nothing was wrong with him and that my emotions were getting the best of me. It was mostly angry tears but still, it's probably in my file hahaha turns out he was acid reflux!!!!!! The constant throwing up is exhausting. I hated it. I get it. 
And one last thing.. wait what was my last thing? Oh ya A being small. So my DH was 6 pounds when he was born and grew slowly and then in high school he grew like a weed and is 6ft 5in.... so... lol he even has stretch marks on his back from growing so fast.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry I totally skipped everyone else. I love you all. Life and being a mom is exhausting.


----------



## wookie130

Green- It IS. I had a trying day yesterday. Left school at 12:45 to grab the kids from daycare, run them up with me to my OB appointment (neither had napped, and they were both RIDICULOUS during my appointment), and then off to the pediatrician for the kids' flu shots...they were crazy people. Honestly, Ozzy needed a spanking (yes, I spank, and I don't want to hear anything about it...he'll be FINE), and by the time we got home, I was DONE. My feet were the size of basketballs, the air conditioner in our car has taken another epic shit, so we were all hot, overtired, and just fried. I then gave my overtired cranky toddler man a buzz-cut with the hair clippers (which he HATES, and cries and carries on the entire time), my daughter was flittering around like a ding-bat, I had stuffed peppers in the oven, an IEP at work looming over my head that happens on Friday, and UGH. Enough. To top off all of that loveliness, I had to bathe the little people, as they were filthy after I picked them up from daycare. I'm sure people working in the OB office and pediatric office saw these tired dirty kids and their exhausted heavily pregnant old mother, and thought, "As if this woman needs another one." :rofl: My DH is also starting to get some type of hideous cold, and is coughing and hacking, and can barely breathe. I'm sure there's some kind of essential oil or something I'm supposed to smear all over him to boost his immunity, but I'm too damned tired. LOL!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Life of a mom: I packed up Logan, and started to drive. Only then did I realize I forgot to brush my hair, brush my teeth nor did I put on deodorant. Then about half way through the play group did I have an itch on my face only for me to find some pink dried stuff on my face. This used to be Ls breakfast hours earlier... (raspberry yoghurt!)

So that was yesterday.....

Edit to add: today L and I bring hubby to the seaplanes, hubby sits L on the counter while checking in and L pukes onto the counter.


----------



## Fern81

I'm SO SAD for my lost embie..... I kinda thought G would definitely have a brother or sister just because my first ivf resulted in a pregnancy. We are definitely trying our best to looking at the positives of just one, but at the same time I'm grieving wayyyy more than I thought I would. So I'm sorry for being absent for a while.

Dobs - you mentioned (when you were pregs) that you definitely only want one kiddie. How are you feeling about it now? (because OBV we women are allowed to change our minds as needed!)


----------



## M&S+Bump

:hugs: Fern


----------



## Cppeace

Fern, a loss is always rough. :hugs:
Maybe when you are ready, if you'd still like other children you could look into foster adoption or similar. But just do what feels right for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green thank you for getting it. It does suck. Everybody asks. Then keeps asking. Then asks two days later. It wouldn't bother me if they just asked once, but it's constantly having to repeat myself that both saddens and depresses me.

Yes mom life is tough. I second PL on the getting everything ready to go and feeling like a boss but halfway to your destination realizing you forgot to brush your teeth or put deodorant on lol

Fern big hugs. Grieving and sadness is perfectly normal. It's a loss like peace said. Hugs. As far as one kid, my mind is still the same. It's not so much the number of kids as the lifestyle I want for them. So right now still at one. Once we have a house, I may reconsider especially if it's close enough to my mom. But idk I am really traumatized by this whole experience. SO tosses out the idea of a second down the line. He wants a boy. I'd rather a girl. Idk. We'll reassess in a few years

A is still sleeping until 2, regardless of whether he last woke at 7 or 9 or 11. Then is up every two hours. He has bad gas (hasn't pooped in 5 days) so getting him to sleep is hard and he doesn't stay asleep. I'm exhausted. I pumped and legit got 1.5 oz total. Ordered this lactation tea from Amazon so we'll see. Worst case it supposedly tastes amazing


----------



## DobbyForever

I echo peace there are other ways to have a sibling. I'm much closer to my "half" brothers than my "full" brother. But I also understand if that path is not for you.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern don't be a stranger, but big cyber hugs to you. A loss is a loss, no matter how early. There is a mom in our play group who lost her little one days before the due date. :( Try to focus on the good things... Said mom went to Hawaii to cope with her loss. Do what you need to do.

Dobs, yeah mom life isn't for the faint of heart. An older lady waiting had seen this and started telling me "oh yeah there were mornings where I thought I got out the door thinking I got away unscathed. Only for someone at work to point out the puke running down my back..." We laughed and I felt better as I pointed to more puke on hubby's sleeve.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao omg that's awesome. I love it.


----------



## wookie130

Fern - My heart hurts for you. I know that this must be so difficult. Hugs. 

Dobs- I hope A's digestion and tummy problema/reflux issues improve. You're doing all you can, seriously. 

PL- I feel ya. Dry shampoo is my friend...lol.


----------



## gigglebox

well it sounds like everyone has been put through the wringer recently. I am so sorry for everyone and big super squishy hugs to you all!

I'm having a time of things too, I think my crap sleep is resulting in basically it being impossible for me to lose weight. So I'm just going to continue doing what I'm doing and hope that I can resume that goal soon when sleep improves.

I've been so out of sorts, feeling stressed and unlike myself as we all know 'cause I keep bitching...completely forgot to take DS1 to speech yesterday :roll: I feel like his teachers must all be judging me. I'm always late and show up looking like a slob. oh well.

I heard a statistic today that the average parent feels guilty 23 times a week. That made me feel slightly better.


----------



## M&S+Bump

23 times a WEEK? Is that all? :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Laugh of the day... they have been in short supply today.

Kids have headlice. Isaac and Joe are treated and I'm checking Nathaniel and DH Elisabeth's hair. He says you know they're lice if they're little black dots that are moving. I can't see any on Nathaniel but DH looks to be seeing something on Elisabeth when he pipes up with 'I think these ones are homosexuals' I just stare at him like wtf? How, what, erm, what?! 'Either that or she's been wearing her glitter headband again' Penny dropped that he was joking. Laughter might have been slightly tinged with hysteria (at the prospect of the decontamination process and four crying kids) but it broke the atmosphere somewhat :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

MS good one! :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg that's funny

And I feel mom guilt 23x a day lol

I have no idea how I am going to leave this guy to go back to work =\. T minus 18 days to daycare and 25 to work


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern, I echo everyone here, a loss is a loss, and especially since it was your last Embryo it must be really hard! :hugs: you know we are here if you need to vent or anything xx

Sorry about the lice m+s! At least you could sort of laugh about it!

Gigs in so sorry about the lack of sleep, I really hope it gets better soon, sleep deprivation is killer! 

Evie got weighed today, 9lb6oz :shock: in 2 weeks she's put on over 1lb!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww congrats kit! So crazy your 1 month old weighs almost as much as my 2 month old 

Ugh so I have pumped 15oz and A has eaten 15oz. I gave him formula last night for a couple feeds to give myself a couple bottles. Not having the next feed ready stresses me out.


----------



## DobbyForever

A can roll off my tummy! He can't roll over on the floor (hasn't figured out he has to push off his opposing arm harder and turn his head), but he definitely and intentionally will roll off of tummy time on my belly :)


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, yay for A rolling!!

As for how much he weighs, don't compare babies. They all grow so differently! Remember L is 10 months. So in his playgroup is a 12 month old who's shorter and about twice as wide. A 10 month old a little bit smaller than L, another 10 month old quite a bit smaller and an 9;month old I thought looked like a 6 month old he was so tiny. Out of those babies, L is the only one walking. Some of them just started crawling!
One of the moms saw it and put on her sincere sad face and said "oh i am so sorry to see that, so sorry!" Then we laughed but seriously, L is now so mobile, he's constantly getting into trouble. I think he looks for things that put a smile on my face. Haha

Sorry, that one turned into a selfish post...


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that's cute!!! I love when kids try to make their parents laugh. My cousin's Logan does that as well :)

Yeah kids are so different. I find it more amusing than worrying. Like knowing some women have babies the size he is now. Crrrraaaazy


----------



## kittykat7210

evie is just really long, she's on the 90th percentile for height and the 50th for weight but Dobs babies do grow really differently, even kids do! I was supposed to be 6 ft from my growth chart but I stopped growing really early, and there were people in my year who were really short through high school and are now super tall!


----------



## shaescott

SO was supposed to be 6' and he's 5'4" lol so yeah it can really go either way


----------



## gigglebox

Up for the 3rd time tonight and it's 4:51am. The second time he was whining and i just let him be and he fell back asleep on his own. 

I've been waiting for my immune system to fail me, and to be honest I'm extremely surprised I haven't gotten sick yet. Instead, I have something entirely new. 

I've gotten styes bedore from not removing make up before bed. But they stay little white bumps and go away in a day.

Not this time.

I've not worn make up since Tuesday, yet somehow yesterday I woke up with two styes on the same lid and the lid itself was swollen. I was hoping it would go away by this morning but it's actually worse :cry: and yes it hurts and to top thinga off my brother is visiting today from Cali :( I guess no selfies of us together!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs - Do lots of hot moist compresses, several times a day for about 5 minutes at a time. There are some OTC stye ointments you can get too, but I've never tried them, and have always had luck with the hot damp washcloth. It can take several days for it to work, but it does. They hurt! They feel almost bruised!

Dobs- I'd love it if any of my babies could stay dinky. But, they all do grow in the end. :( Both of my kids were born dinkers, and by the time they were around 5 months, both looked like mini-Michelin men. :rofl: Their rolls had rolls. My kids did love their bottles. <3 Then, they thin out again...Ozzy's finally lost his toddler tummy, and he's getting that skinny boy-look. Hannah is all legs, and her little butt is the tiny. LOL!!! They change so much, it's nuts. 

So, I ended up in L&D yesterday again. I was having some light contractions, and panicked over my thin uterus. They monitored me for a couple of hours, and all is was well...nothing was regular, and my uterus was fine. Baby was active. So, I went back to work, and finished my day there, came home, and put my feet up.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was always the shortest in the class, and grew to be a respectable enough 5ft 6. Just between my kids, they're different shapes and sizes despite the same parents, same diet etc - Joe is long, thin, long legs, not an ounce of fat on him. He was 8lb 1oz born. Nathaniel is much shorter, and built like a tank. Short, sturdy, strong. Weighs the same as Joe despite only coming up to his shoulder in height. Was 7lb 15 born. Elisabeth, fairy sized - STILL in 12-18 underwear. 6lb 8oz born - she was on the bed in a puddle of blood and goop getting the sac taken off her and my words were 'is it definitely still a girl?' then I sat up and looked and said 'god, she's tiny, isn't she?!' And then Isaac, Mitchelin baby - 8lb 15 born and currently wearing the same clothes at 4 months old that Joe wore at 9 months.

Sorry about the stye Gigs. That sounds horrible!! :(


----------



## gigglebox

Ms how big is Isaac now? I weighed lev the other day at 16lbs 13.5oz, but he has an official appointment next week. I also roughly measured him at 26 inches. I need to find Des' old stats because I think Lev is bigger but not sure.

Thanks for the stye sympathy. I was putting heat on it on and off all day yesterday which is why I'm a bit bummed it got worse. I let warm water run over it in the shower this morning. I'm sure my lack of sleep is playing a role in my inability to fight infections and last night was pretty bad. Bed at 9, up at 12ish, 2:30ish, then 4:25. I didn't get back to sleep until about 6:15 but my alarm went off at 6:40. 

I think we'll be trying the rice cereal this weekend.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie sorry for the scare but glad all is well.

Gigs idk what styles are but sounds unpleasant. I hope they clear up soon and that you get to enjoy your time with your brother

Thanks for the stories re height and weight! So interesting! I'd be more specific but I'm so tired. Bed at 10, up at 12:30 to feed and pump, bed at 2, up at 3:50 to feed then back to bed at 4:30, up at 6:50 to feed and currently pumping. And given his predictable schedule he'll be up just to be up in 40m won't go back to sleep until 9ish and I have 15m more minutes of pumping This wouldn't be so bad if I didn't usually have to run the dishwasher at night or pump or SO wouldn't wake A or me up to say goodnight or cuddle. Fcfbbkkf I'm so tired lately i can't do anything


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs if you believe it is infection related I highly recommend Echinacea. It is an herbal supplement and one of the best immune system boosters on earth. It works for illnesses and infections.If you have a toothache for example, it will knock out the infection in 1-2 days and make the swelling go down and pain will be minimal to none in no more than 3 days. It is the best!
Sorry it's being a literal pain.


----------



## FutureMrs

Have any of you mamas transitioned from your bed to crib and how?


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie sorry about the scare. Glad you are okay though.

Gigs, ouch, I'm sorry about your stye. I hope it goes away soon. Sorry too you aren't having sttn with Lev.

Dobby sorry you are so tired too. Pumping can be exhausting. I wish BF would have worked but I'm okay with FF.

Future, I just kept trying putting her in her rock n play. I will try transition to her crib in her room soon. I don't want to worry a call in middle of the night will wake her. I use a pacifier, white noise, and a head rub to get her to sleep alone.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek thanks. TBH I have considered going formula only but he vomits when I do just formula. I think because it's not as thick as the bm/formula mix so it comes up much more easily when I burp him.

Future no help. Sorry. I put A all over the place to sleep and nap. Just depends where I am. As long as I set him down while calm and his legs are covered/bundled he'll usually sleep. I've had him on the couch, the portable napper, the pack n play bassinet, the crib, a cradle, his bassinet... with the crib he loves his mobile but it's too loud to lull him to sleep and it's only a minute long before it stops music and moving. Plus I hear mobiles aren't sids/safety approved anymore r_r. In other words no help.

In other news I got shit on today lol because I put his diaper on askew and thought I'd fix it after I fed him but nope even though he pooped this morning he decided to poop mid feed so woohoo. Nothing on his onesie but I had to change my shirt and pants lol


----------



## pacificlove

Future, we recently did move L into his own bed. We started with his daytime naps in his own bed to get him used to it. Step 2, start him off in his own bed until the first cry, then get him for the rest of the night into our bed. At that point L was so accustomed to sleeping on his own he was tough to have in our own bed due to his kicking and sleeping across the bed. 
Step 3: don't get him on the first whimper, wait until he cries , then get him.
Step 4, see if he goes back to sleep on his own. If he actually cries for longer then 10 minutes we'd get him but so far so good (knock on wood three times)
L now sleeps through the night, every once in a while we'll hear a whimper and that's it. 
He's 10 months old. For a few weeks he did wake up twice a night and whimper or have a little 30 second cry but always fell asleep on his own. He goes to bed between 7 and 830 (no set schedule yet, it's an as needed) and sleeps until 5 or 6 am. Sometimes he'll fall asleep during his morning cuddle with me, or otherwise he'll have his first nap of the day early at 8am.
Best advice? If baby and you are ready for it, go for it, otherwise don't stress about a transition. I stressed about "having to transition because the internet said so" for a while but honestly every one has different needs. It took our doctor to remind me of that and L got an extra 2!months with us.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs; haha, life of a mom... L tried to pee on hubby 2;days ago, he hasn't done that one in months. Lol
L also threw up on his suit yesterday, oops. Guess what now has to go to the dry cleaners?

3 am here and I can't sleep...


----------



## wookie130

If you really want to follow safe-sleep guidelines to the letter, the only regulated safe-sleep spaces are labelled as "bassinets", "cribs", and "pack and plays." No toys, no mobiles, no monitors, white noise machines no removable scratch mitts or socks, no bumpers (not even mesh), no blankets or pillows or soft bedding of any kind INSIDE the sleep environment. Firm flat unelevated mattress. Baby sleeps alone. Not too warm. Paci available, ceiling fan going. Placed always on the back (although rollers are not expected to STAY that way). Baby uses crib/pack n play, bassinet for ALL day time sleep, and night time sleep.

I could go on and on (with the evidence, and data, and blah blah blah) that discusses the unsafety of allowing sleep in Rock n Plays, co-sleepers (which are NOT regulated or recognized for safe sleep), Dockatots, sleep nests, swings, carseats, etc., and bedsharing, but I know everyone in here is doing their own thing, and that babies have survived this and that and the other thing throughout time, and yadda yadda yadda. I guess I'm a big proponent of evidence-based sleep practices, as I belong to a local SIDS chapter in my area, and know several loss moms online and in my own community who have lost their child due to SIDS and SUIDS. There are a TON of misconceptions surrounding SIDS vs. suffocation deaths, and contrary to the current popular belief, following the safe sleep guidelines not only eliminate suffocation hazards, but they also remove a lot of environmental triggers in an infant that could otherwise be predisposed to a SIDS death. I allowed both of my children to sleep in their swing, in a carseat, a Rock n Play, etc., but now that I know better, I do vow to do better with this baby. I think of several friends I've made who have found their child dead...some of these children were being watched in their sleep by their parents. And they simply did not wake up. :( I cannot imagine, and it scares the shit out of me. :( 

Anyway, phew. :rofl:

There is no way this LO isn't another boy. This pregnancy is by far easier than my others, but it still reminds me of Oscar's...the horrible heartburn, similar heart rate, crazy movement patterns, etc. So, I've got myself completely talked into this one being a boy. Hannah won't be happy, because she wants a sister like nobody's business. That's life, Ms. Lady. :rofl: You can't always get whatcha want. :rofl:


----------



## baby D

Just popping in to say hi ladies -- I'm back after a few months break. How is everyone? Off to read a few pages to catch up!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey baby! How are you?

Wookie seriously the no list goes on. I let my couch slide because it is insanely firm and flat unlike most couches. It seemed like a good idea at the time because the other couch I wanted was three times as much money, but I wish I got the other couch. His pedi wants him elevated because of the congestion/choking, so if he's struggling to breathe and I can't clear it with the Frida he goes in the napper since it is on a slight enough angle. And his PT wants taped washclothes or bean bags placed by his head and stomach to keep him midline and from turning his head. So I officially take all those warnings with a grain of salt lol. But it is still terrifying I have a hard time sleeping because I worry exactly like what you said that I can watch him like a hawk and him still die. I guess because I worked so hard to take care of myself in pregnancy and he still came out SGA that I constantly worry.

Love that you have such a strong feeling it's a boy! What was hubs' guess?

PL lol I guess your Logan would be at the age where he does the peeing on semi-purpose lol/ would find it amusing haha. Sorry he puked in his suit :(


----------



## baby D

I'm great thanks Dobs! Huge congratulations to all you ladies snd all these gorgeous babies!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Future I just saw an article in my newsfeed about transitioning. Like PL suggested daytime naps in crib. This article also suggested mom sleeping with the crib sheets for a night to get your scent on it


----------



## M&S+Bump

I just put the baby in the crib and hope for the best :rofl: pretty much the same as I do with everything! 

Hi Baby D. Ovulation day?

I managed to weigh Isaac today - he's a couple of oz shy of 18lb. Hospital yesterday, his turn for croup &#128547; Steroids and monitoring helped and he didn't need to stay the night - and it cleared up a couple of spots of eczema that weren't reacting to the cream, bonus! He's a sniffly mess, poor thing.

An article just came up on fb that apparently it's now offensive to call women without children 'childless' - they prefer 'childfree' as if kids are some kind of burden they're free of. I can't say I've ever felt the need to use either term to refer to someone, but the one comment on it suggesting that neither is good was full of people talking about how incredibly happy they are and how they describe themselves as 'childfree' as a celebration of their choice.. the other comments were just pure poison. Have to love reading about how people think I have less life than they do because my only purpose in life is 'to breed'. Because obviously you can't be a mother AND do all the things they do... apparently one snowflake was so stressed by being exposed to her boyf's nephew that she had a full panic attack. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I hate pc culture

And lol MS I'm at the set him down and pray point as well lol. Mimosa day for sure. I have a clogged duct, A is nearing the end of his second leap and being clingy, the cashier at Safeway told me my bf is so lucky that I do beer runs with an infant (I get that any time I have a male cashier and Aiden with me lol they say lucky I say pathetic), did I mention my boob hurts? Same duct. Bright side is my supply is holding strong two days on this tea between 20-23 which is exactly what A eats in a given day I'm rambling 

What's croup


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, I had to do a rolled-up receiving blanket up by Ozzy's head due to the torticollis too...and Hannah had some reflux issues (which she grew out around 4 months)...I don't think we elevated her, though.

M&S- A few weeks ago, I came across a child-free Reddit thing, and the people on there were awful. They had nasty names for people who had children, and they referred to kids as "fuck trophies." I wish I were kidding. It was all really alienating and horrible.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ugh, Wooks, that's disgusting. These people are only alive because their parents chose to have children, but apparently they're too interesting and useful to do something as mundane as breed. Cos y'know, it kills all your brain cells and renders you completely incapable of anything, having kids (I still maintain I'd take on any of those pansies' to-do lists and have it done before breakfast while balancing a baby on my hip :rofl: if you want something done, ask a mother - but do write it down..)

Sorry about the boob trouble Dobs. I empathise. Beer runs, f**k that - my DH knows where the shop is and is trusted to have his own debit card. If he wants beer, he knows where it can be found (and he can get me wine while he's there, too) Hopefully you should find A getting a little bit more independent the next few weeks, as in you can set him down and he'll play for a minute, rather than needing to be held all the time. Once they figure out their hands it gets easier.

Croup is a viral infection that affects the lungs and throat - the stand-out symptom is a barking cough, like a seal would make, and it also causes high temp, sore throat, and difficulty breathing due to swelling. Very common in babies and children, they usually grow out of it by around age 5. Joe had it particularly bad, and was hospitalised several times. I think they all have it right now to varying degrees, everybody's coughing and fluey :(


----------



## Michellebelle

Okay, I have a moment so I wanted to pop in and share the birth story for my little girl. Unfortunately, DH is an extremely private person, so I most likely won't be sharing her full name or photos online. At least not right now. Possibly in the future once we are no longer paranoid new parents.

But here's what happened:

On Tuesday I felt some small gushes throughout the day, starting around noon. At first I thought it was my water, but I had no other signs of labor, so I actually just figured maybe it was leftovers from DH and I DTD the night before. When it kept happening throughout the evening, it worried me, so I called the nurse and she advised I come in just to get checked. DH and I really didn't think it was the real deal, but we headed in fully expecting to be released to go back home. 

They took my vitals, and told me I was having contractions every 7 minutes (that I could not feel), I was dilated to a 4, and then finally did a test and told me my water broke and I would be having a baby the next day.

I spent the night trying to sleep, but just too wound up and awake. After 4 I started feeling contractions, but they weren't painful. At 5am they came in and hooked me up to a low dose of pitocin. Then contractions started getting a bit more painful. At 6, I woke up DH (who was sleeping on the sofa in the hospital room) to help me through the contractions so I could hold his hand and breathe through them. At 7, a doctor came in to check me and by then they were really painful and I was almost crying through them. I wanted the epidural. The doctor took one look at me and guessed I was in transition. She checked me (they hadn't up to that point because of fear of infection) and I was already dilated to a 9 or 9.5. 

So no epidural for me. It was almost time to push, and baby was born around 8am. 

Now I'm doing well... healing from stitches and such, but overall feeling pretty good. Baby is SUPER active and it's hard to get her to sleep for long stretches of time. She loves throwing her arms and legs around. Which makes sense because she had been having a dance party in my belly this last month. She also constantly wants to eat. ALL THE TIME. I can't wait for her stomach to get bigger so she will need to feed less constantly. 

Sorry for the selfish post, I've been reading, but haven't had a chance to pull out my laptop to type a proper post until now. Annnnnd baby just woke up. Off I go.


----------



## wookie130

Michelle, congrats again! Sounds like a pretty straight-forward delivery, and I'm glad you're feeling well. Baby girl sounds like she's a live wire! The feedings will regulate, and perhaps she'll begin to allow someone in your house to sleep soon...hopefully that someone is you. Anyway, congrats to you and your DH!


----------



## shaescott

Congrats Michelle!


----------



## baby D

Congratulations Michelle!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sounds like a really good birth Michelle! Congrats!!


----------



## Flueky88

Hi babyD. Good luck this cycle!!

Michelle congrats! Way to go on natural even if you did want that epidural. I kind of hope to take a labor class next time and go without but if I need it no big deal. I understand my DH feels the same about sharing stuff.

M&S wow those comments sound revolting. Not surprising though, people can get so ugly on the internet. I'd hate to think if these people ever did have a child and they read their mom's comment one day. Sorry about the croup. Hope he gets better soon.

Dobby, glad your pumping good again but sorry for the duct issue. I understand why you don't want to go pure formul a. Just know you are doing a great job woman. 

So had my first day off after going back. It hasn't been too bad but I've been exhausted most nights. I think I feel asleep before 9 last night. V seems to adjusted well too and did well at babysitter Friday. She's changing sleep to bedtime at 7 and wakes for a bottle at 5. Then my alarm goes off at 610. So I don't tend to really sleep after her feed but she does so that's good. I've lost another 1/2 lb. I'm happy with that because Thursday I ate Mexican food and had a margarita. Anyways, hope everyone is well


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I'm so tired so sorry for ignoring like 99.9% of everyone

Michelle congrats! You're such a beast for doing it no epidural! So glad it all went well!


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations Michelle! Wow I can't even fathom getting to 4cm without even knowing it! I was asking for an epi by then with both labors, haha.

Dobs also wanted to say if I haven't already that I am in awe of your devotion to pumping. Very impressive.

SOOO, remember I had this theory that L's crap sleep and absurd amount of drooling was due to teeth? Well i thought i was wrong as I hadn't felt buds or anything...well I guess I just suck at telling because he definitely has his teeth poking through now! Yester he grabbed my hand during a diaper change and put it in his mouth. The sharp point in his lower gum was unmistakable.

Reeeaaallly hoping after these teeth pop through I'll finally have a better sleeper in my hands. Hopefully the drooling lessens too; he was wearing two bibs at the same time yesterday and still soaked them lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Gigs I hope the sleep gets better once the teeth come in. Let's pretend I made some comment about ROOT of the problem

Fluek congrats on surviving the first week back! And yay for V doing well with the sitter! And yes margarita!

Thanks ladies. It sucks pumping 2.5 hours a day, but oh well. Like I said "easy" now because I am off work so check my resolve again in three weeks lol.

A slept amazing last night. Last feed 7:20, out by 8 (though I did have to pick him up twice, he has figured out how to self soothe which is nice but he was so tired he couldn't keep his hand in his mouth), woke up at 1:30 but fell back asleep before I could get out of bed, up to eat at 4:30 then back down immediately, up at 7:15 (because I dropped something) and ate and fell back to sleep immediately.

He sleeps like this when I go to my mom's. Idk if it's an activity thing (yesterday we clocked in 40m total tummy time) or a sound thing (I noticed SO is the culprit of the 1:30am wake up as he typically either uses the downstairs bathroom with a loud fan under the bedroom or he says goodnight to A and wakes him and I usually run the dishwasher at night and we sleep like 15ft from it but last night I didn't run it). So now I'm wondering if we've just been sabotaging his sleep this whole time and he's actually ben capable of sleeping 7-9 hours then 3-4 hours instead of 4-6 then up every 2


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry about he poor sleep guys :( I feel so sorry because I've just had 3 horrendous nights but they were one offs during Evie's growth spurt! I couldn't imagine it being a regular thing!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg omg omg :happydance::wohoo: he rolled over during tummy time! He only did it once but he did it!!!! Ahhhhhhhbbbbdfvynfviogsdvuj


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww yay Dobs!! That's so great!!


----------



## pacificlove

Michelle, congratulations! Glad to hear it was a straight forward labor, rest up and hopefully you'll catch some sleep too.

Dobs, yay for rolling over! 

Gigs: teeth? Isn't L only a few months old? 4??? I still think of Logan as 6-8 months, but he's 10, so I could definitely be totally off thinking how old your little L is! Haha

As for us: I am feeling very lucky with Ls sleep, we have stopped hearing him whimper at night. He's now in bed before 8, and wakes with hubby around 6 am. Friday he missed a nap, so he fell asleep at 6pm, we moved him around 730pm and he slept until 6:15am!! 
This weekend we made firewood. I am sore today...


----------



## kittykat7210

Evie can hold her head up and turn it for ages!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Probably because she likes looking at her momma's gorgeous face!

PL that is so awesome! #babysleepgoals you are the light at the end of the tunnel lol. Sorry you're sore, sounds like a good excuse for bubble bath time?!

Officially at pre preg weight and amused by how pregnant I still look lol. I'll post a pic when I have pants. Lies I'm too lazy lol to take the pic or put on pants?! You'll never know :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

PL he's about 4 and a half months. Des teethed early too but I can't remember exactly when. Size wise Lev is pretty on par with Des although he's evidently slightly longer, but his weight is nearly identical. 

I'm sad though, I'm gotto miss his gummy smile!

Dobs and kit yay!!! Milestones!

Omg i despise how differently weight is distributed after birth. My fat jeans, the ones i wore at my fattest, don't fit me now even though i'm 20lbs lighter. Very annoying.


----------



## gigglebox

Zzzzzzzzzzzz
Up for the day at 5:48, third time up *yawn*

Appointment today, can't wait to see his official stats plus maybe get some suggestions for getting his sleep back to normal!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry gigs that's tough. Hopefully the appointmemt goes well and you get some helpful info 

In my world A isn't the problem it's SO. A wakes up out of habit sometime between 1:00 and 2. Just needs either silence to self soothe or a reassuring rock. SO is a selfish asshat so he doesn't understand things like not turning lights on or closing doors begin you or not showering at that time. And he's so huge he just naturally makes tons of noise. So he woke up A bit j was attached to the pump and just hit a second let down with no milk in the fridge. By the time SO picked him up if waz too lare. Kid was up and wanted food.

Then it took 90m to get him down because he was so wound up and now that he rollsd I can't have him in the napper and he is not loving the tons of space in the pack n play, which usually doesn't bother him. Shrugs. Luckily he went down immediately this time l so I can pump.and it's not looking promising. Sigh.

Anyway sorry for venting


----------



## DobbyForever

After a pitiful pumping session and three hours of pumping yesterday I am bringing out all the stops.

Homemade "lactation" cookies. Oatmeal, bananas, dairy free chocolate chips, raw almonds 

Fenugreek capsules

Mother's milk tea. ETA this s* tastes awful the crap I do for my son. To quote Monica I will love him so much that no woman will ever be good enough for him

And after that I give up


----------



## mrs.green2015

Guys! I've missed you so much. Every time I start to read I end up falling asleep or a baby cries. Like every single time. 

Gigs-4.5 months with teeth?!? Max JUST got his first tooth last week and he's nearly 9 minths lol hopefully he starts to settle down and the first few come in quick!

Michelle- congratulations!!! Your birth story sounds perfect. Pictures? Did I miss them?

Shae- how's college? I saw this video on Facebook that reminded me of you about recipes you can make in a dorm, now what it was called it blanking on me. Maybe like 8 or 9 things you can make in a dorm? I think it was from "Delish" on Facebook. Idk. Hope you can find it with all the vague details. 

Dobs- wow A slept great! Maybe that'll be his new norm. Around that age I think is when the twins changed their sleeping patterns, not only at night but day too. 

I can't remember anything else. My life is so busy I forget to eat, which is good for my diet but bad when it's 4pm and I'm starving so I eat crap. We have two weddings back to back and I am busy planning my sisters baby shower. Which I'm so broke I shouldn't be doing. Luckily it's temporary because DH was off work for a bit when he hurt his back. 


That's all I got.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey greenie! Sorry it's all very busy, and forgetting to eat is bad! Unless it's after breakfast (although I can't talk as I have gotten to 2pm before I remember I've not eaten anything yet!) may I request a photo or 2 if you have some (and time) :D


----------



## Cppeace

Mrs Green, I believe Michelle said due to her husband want of privacy, she won't be sharing pics of the babe.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup what peace said. 

I second kit eat! But i also am lucky if I get to eat before noon. And a month ago it was definitely 2pm lol

I can hear someone's music from like a block away eye roll


----------



## TTCSK

How do I post photos?


----------



## DobbyForever

You have to be in desktop view. Scroll down under the quick reply box is a button that says go advanced. On that page, manage attachments. You'll have the option to upload from there.

It's so interesting this is the only long term thread I've been in ever that has so many random, unrelated to the topic drop ins lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh Dobs I know what you mean, it's mad because people come in then they leave again :( I've been on this thread on and off but it's always been the first one I've returned to after the breaks I've had, I feel like I actually know you guys because of how much we talk, and it would be nice to have some fresh friends on here since quite a few have stopped posting because they are busy with their babies! (which is very understandable, not having a go just so you know)


----------



## gigglebox

Ikr i wish people would come back and update though 

Guys i'm in panic mode. Found a lump near my crotch. I'm getting checked out tomorrow but in the mean time i'm going crazy in my mind thinking worst case scenarios. And crying a lot.

Lev's appointment was fine. He's 16lbs according to their scale (although mine he was close to 17 but whatevs) and 27 inches. Dr noted a "little bit of a flat head" but was unconcerned.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs I'm sorry, hoping it's nothing, I had a lump in my crotch that turned out to be an infection in my femoral gland, but it was supected as a hernia at first. I had surgery to drain it then antibiotics, so I hope it's more like that end of the spectrum :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- where is get lump? I also have one that comes and goes which I was told once is a gland. Hopefully that's what it is. Keep us updated. In the meantime you'll be in my thoughts. 

totally understand the privacy Michelle but I'm sure babe is a cutie pie!

Who asked for pics? Kit? I will get some up. I'm about to put these two crazies down for a nap and then I'll look.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, it's where my vulva meets my thigh, right in the crease there. Def could be a gland or something...hoping it's nothing major.

In other news my SIL is in labor, but i'm worried about her! She was going for a natural birth. My understanding is she got close to or at 10cm but her cervix is too swollen to get baby out. She's getting an epidural to see if that stops the swelling. Hoping she's still able to have a vag birth but she was really opposed to an epi so my heart goes out to her. I mean she spent WEEKS devoting herself to a natural birth. She took bradley method classes and followed the exercises and diet to a T.


----------



## gigglebox

By weeks i mean months


----------



## kittykat7210

That was similar to me, I was so set on a natural birth and I got to about 8cm without even gas and air, then she flipped back to back and because I was trapped on my back I was screaming for an epidural in 15 minutes! It's not a failure to ask for an epidural, and even though my birth was exactly what I didn't want it's not put me off, so hopefully she will feel similarly xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I just love when they promise to update because we call them out and then they don't lol

Gigs yay 16lbs! I thought you were using a flat head pillow, or was that just Des? Sorry about the lump! I hope it's nothing. And sorry for your SIL that sucks to get so close and things change. Wishing her a safe and speedy vaginal birth.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes Lev has a flat head pillow that i purchased recently. 

No update on SIL :( I'm worried


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sure she's fine gigs :hugs: try not to worry (I know it's really hard)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed she might just be pushing it enjoying skin to skin. My cousin went radio silent for two hours and she had only pushed for a little bit and was just busy bonding. Fxed all is well


----------



## baby D

Hope you here news on sis in law soon gigs! Dobs it sounds like A is sleeping like a dream! My Amelia didn't sleep till she was 2!! Not well anyway snd always up for the day by 5!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yeah he's being a trooper since he started eating 3-3.5oz instead of 2 :). But during the day he is such a brat lol like right now I had to crate the dogs and go to the bedroom and close the blinds and turn off all noise and put him in the napper in the bassinet lol. He was SCREAMING as if he s* himself or was in pain. He's never done that from being tired/overstimulated. Usually just whimpers and cries softly and acts pitiful this was like MOM/DOGS STFU EVERYBODY STFU AND GO AWAY NOW :rofl:


----------



## baby D

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; did he get to sleep after telling you all to stfu?? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## gigglebox

Last update was about 40 mins ago, she still hadn't had the baby :( poor thing, i'm so afraid she's going to end up with a csection.

Dobs i hate when they get overstimulated/overtired. So frustrating! But when they finally crash they crash hard


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't blame him Dobs, I'm still like that when tired and I'm 33 &#128514;

Gigs, hope all is ok. If it needs to be a c-section then it's for everyone's safety, even I got over it eventually and it destroyed me that Joe was an emcs. 

I've been up since 3am. Isaac has the same cold bug that all the kids have had in turn, and was up worse than any newborn last night. And now I have it too.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hope the lump is nothing... I recently found one in my hair down there and it turned out to be (and here comes the gross part) an ingrown hair! There are no words for how much puss and blood came out of that bump.

Ms, hope you and Isaac are better soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Veteran mom's wtf is this do I need to go in? I emailed it to his dr

This was not there 2 hours ago and I do see it come and go. We just did tummy time (an astounding 17m!) and I do see it after tummy time. He seems fine otherwise and it's already clearing up but =\
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1612.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cppeace

Looks like eczema to me. My baby sis had it bad.


----------



## DobbyForever

Would it literally just show up and disappear throughout the day? His face was perfectly clear an hour ago, and this is not the first time it has happened. It's just never looked that red and angry =\

Should I put something in it?


----------



## DobbyForever

An hour later
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1619.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## M&S+Bump

I would guess at a reaction to something - the mat/blanket you have him on, probably, or the carpet? Isaac gets like that if someone with fake tan on holds him, then it peels the next day (has happened twice, we never made the connection the first time) and then is better. But if it's coming up fast, then fading again, it's likely because of contact with some irritant.

Hydrocortisone is my go to for everything, but if it fades on its own I would probably just leave it.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, I have no idea, but I hope the pedi gets back to you soon.

Gigs, so exciting your SIL is having a baby today! I hope she's able to avoid a c-section as well. 

M&S, feel better soon!

Over here, baby had her two week checkup. She's now 6oz above her birth weight! The pedi was happy with that. I'm not surprised she's gained so much weight because she nurses ALL THE TIME. I am being held hostage by this baby. Soon she'll fit in size 1 diapers too instead of just the newborn ones! And maybe even graduate to some 0-3 month outfits.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh Dobs, that looks SO much better now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Woohoo, Michelle! Go baby girl :happydance:

I miss that stage where they just wanted a boob in their face and to snuggle. I have a huge lump of a boy now who just wants to be carried around to see everything - if you put him down, he flips on his belly then flails his arms and legs around as if he's trying to swim :rofl: then starts crying because he isn't moving. And he's so damn heavy my back is breaking carrying him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies! Yeah idk by the time I remember to call the pedi it's usually gone since Timmy time is always followed by bottle, nap for him/pump for me, and then nap for me if I'm lucky (which is never lol). I think she left the office for the day so I'll hear back either tonight cuz she checks her mail at night or tomorrow morning.

It's weird because right now we just do tummy time on the blankets I used to swaddle him in as a newborn, washed in baby detergent I use for all his stuff. I'd think maybe dog hair and dander but I'm literally pulling dog hair off him all day. Idk but man freaked me out

Gigs sorry no baby yet :(. At what point would they go csection? I'm hoping she gets her vag birth 

MS lol right I was like that with my freshmate dorm mates like literally screaming at them every Friday night/Saturday morning to stfu because I have color guard at 5am. I hope your household feels better soon and you're able to get some rest :hugs:

Baby lol he falls asleep but only for like 15m at a time then freaks out if he can't see me


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle that's awesome news! Crazy how fast they grow. A was in nb for so long and drowning in it that it's crazy I literally had to cut him out of his 3m onesie today 

MS sorry about your back!


----------



## Cppeace

Eczema is auto immune issue and can come and last for minutes or months. AS she got older it was stressed caused but yes could also be allergy related. 
Not much aside from steroids that can majorly clear it up . Clean eating in older kids and adults is what generally cures eczema.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, from the pictures it looks like allergic reaction to me. Logan's has had eczema as well as hives twice so far. Doesn't look like eczema. If it only comes on after tummy time, try rinsing his face and hands with lukewarm water to get rid of the irritant. Could even be whatever you use to clean the floor with or a doggy kiss (Logan reacts to my mom's dog kisses, and so far no other dog or other animal even though lots have kissed him so far). Does he scratch at the hives?

Logan had a reaction to something unknown this weekend, we assume it was something that was attached to hubby's work gloves (that he left beside the fireplace and L found). When he got tired, he rubbed his eyes and it turned into hives. We rinsed his hands and face and the hives were gone 10 minutes later.... He has since handled hubby's gloves, minus the eye rubbing and no reactions... So who knows!


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting. Could be. If it was stress from tummy time that would explain why it was at its worst today. He's never gone 17m before longest was 12m.


----------



## DobbyForever

He doesn't scratch at it, I don't let the dogs do more than sniff his feet. No locks, no face time. And I love that you have enough faith in me to clean my carpet lol my house is a wreck

PL that's interesting! I'm glad he didn't have a second reaction but man would be nice to know what caused the first one


----------



## pacificlove

Sure would like to know too! But we did get some baby Benadryl just in case a rinse off won't resolve it next time. He's got asthma and allergies in his direct lineage, so our doctor suggested to have some on hand. If it's after clinic hours we'd have to call 911. 
Whether he'll have any bad reactions is still open, but we won't stress. 

And lol to clean carpets, I hear you! From an allergy/asthma standpoint, they hold a lot of allergens. Hard wood floors are easier to clean, but everything gets tossed up with any air flow. That's why some say carpets are better...


----------



## gigglebox

I LOVE CARPETS ! really hate having hardwoods. They get dusty and dirty and it's obvious. I sweep nearly daily.

Move my appt up because i'm to anxious to wait a day. NP said it could be one of thoae pus-y cysts y'all have mentioned, but it's not hurting badly at all. Were your painful? She said it could be a swollen lymph node that will go away or a benign fatty growth. Basically i am playing the "wait and watch " game.

SIL has the baby at 7:22pm! So thrilled for her, i'm not 100% sure but i think she avoided the c section. He is asoooooooorable!!! My broodiness is returning :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs maybe heat rash? Lev got it in minutes when i took him outside once. It would clear up then he'd get upset or something and it would get red again. If he had his face against a blabket or something that doesn't "breathe" well he may have gotten hot


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay gigs congrats to her!

Pl that's a good idea to have on hand. 

I hate all floors lol carpets because dogs. I never minded vacuuming or sweeping before I had dogs r_r I told SO I refuse to have another long hair dog ever fts

Pediatrician emailed back that it looks like an irritant rash, especially since it's consistent when it shows up/goes away. She said either he is drooling during tummy time and that's what irritates him OR there's a chemical in the carpet or blanket he's on that's irritating his skin. But yeah she was like just wash his face with lukewarm water after and he sure to wipe up any drool


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - glad the rash went away, and can I just say how cute A's little face is? Such a looker. 

Gigs - I freaked out once for the same reason and realized it was a lymph node. I googled a diagram of lymph nodes and realized that over the years I'd found and gotten freaked out by those little lumps over and over again, like oh my head and in my neck and a bunch of other places. Hopefully it's just something like that. I myself am paranoid about skin cancer coz a friend of mine recently had a mole cut out that turned out to be stage II. I've had so many changing moles on my body and ones with irregular borders and probably other ones I've not even seen that may be doing weird things. I should go to the doc. 

Michelle - congrats! And yes, total beast mode without the epi! 

Kitty - yay for Evie's strong little head! Such a cute pic an' all.

That's all I can remember for now, but AFM, Tilly had her 9 month checkup yesterday (a few weeks late) and she's 20lbs and 28" if I remember correctly. She's just getting her 8th tooth, so she looks so funny with barely any hair but a mouth full of teeth (I think she was around Lev's age when she got her first teeth). She also LOVES brushing her teeth. 

In other news, a mummy friend of mine had to rehome her dog recently because it bit her son. It's a massive Burmese mountain dog or whatever they're called and he'd put the kid's head in his whole mouth so he has bite marks all around his head and needed stitches on one side. So sad and scary. Apparently she'd just opened the baby gate and the dog and baby were both trying to come through at the same time and the baby had gotten in front of the dog so he just went for his head. 

My BFF who had the BFP ended up having a chemical after a week. It was a rough time but I'm glad I could be there for and reassure her. She went through all the same emotions as me when I had my CP last year. Fingers crossed the next cycle's a charm.


----------



## Jezika

Couple pics of Tilly. Of course all the good ones were apparently too large to upload. The one where Tilly's pointing is funny coz she was pointing and exclaiming and I realized she was pointing at the cat, who'd made his way to the top of the fridge. She was probably like "wtf is the cat doing to there?!"

ETA grrr stupid sideways pics. Inexplicable.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2520.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2612.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2382.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

I freaking looove her face! She so looks like you! What a beauty! I can't believe 9 months already!

Yikes yeah I worry about the sheltie. She has snapped at me when I corrected her for staying too long during a meet and greet with A and she has been pushing her luck. The day she snaps at A in front of SO... she'll be out immediately.

I'm so sorry your friend is having a rough go. I hope she gets her sticky bean soon


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jez!!! She is so adorable. That smile!!!

I believe things do happen for reasons and sometimes we don't find out for some time. With my m/c, if it didn't happen my baby would have been over a year old now. I would have been pregnant with a couple mom friends but one i'm not close to and the other moved out of state. When I got pregnant again, a couple months later I was pregnant at the same time as a very close family friend and his awesome wife, and then a few weeks later my SIL & BIL who live very close. If I had the first pregnancy our babies would have been over a year apart. Instead it's only 4.5 months and they'll likely to grow up much closer.

In your case, as miserable as your cp was, now you're in a position where you can comfort your bestie with true empathy, which is so important when we experience things so traumatic. Still, I'm very sorry she's going through that. And sorry for your friend with the dog, too. I'd be heartbroken if I had to get rid of my dog. Hope she can find it a good home.


----------



## DobbyForever

So i just realized I hate my dogs too. Their hair, their neediness, their trying to sneak to A, the sheer fact I have to take care of them, the sheltie constantly testing her limits now... kind of makes me wonder if I just hate everyone who is not my son or immediate blood fam. Is this normal? I'm sssuming it's a tired hormone thing but man


----------



## kittykat7210

Selfish post 

In so mad right now, my company have paid me £21.90 in maternity pay but I should have received over £1000!! HR don't seem that interested or bothered saying halfheartedly that they will look into it but I don't even think they will do that :brat:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes I wish I had advice but idk how things work legally over there. I hope it gets sorted :(

I got $162 period if that makes you feel any better. Probably doesn't I just wanted an excuse to complain about how shitty maternity life in the US is lol

Someone tell me I'm not ruining A by putting him in a daycare facility with a 1 to 4 ratio of adults to infants :(. I just realized I will only have 3 waking hours with him a day during the school year :(. :cry:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs you're not ruining him, he's gonna be fine. I'm sure he'll make lots of friends there growing up. That's how it was with my sister, she still has some friends now that she met in daycare when she was like 3-4 years old. 

Gigs congrats to your SIL!

I read everything but im having trouble recalling the details, sorry. 

Everything is going well here. I just got my first A&P exam grade back and I got a 96! Yay! The class average was a C so I'm pretty thrilled.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo nice congrats!!! Or father job well done you go girl


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty that's awful. I'm sorry I have no advice. 

Dobby ouch, did you have any short term disability? I was better off than most I think but I think we should have money for women and men for family leave. No not ruining him. I only have like an hour with V 4 days a week. It stinks but I must do it. December I can probably cut down though and that will be great.

Gigs congrats to SIL!! Also definitely believe everything is in right timing even if we don't feel like it at the time. Holy only on Ls first tooth.

Shae congrats! You are so smart you will do well in college :)


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty, dobby, and Jez your babies are gorgeous.

AFM DH got a second shift job. I'm relieved it's not 3rd shift. Return to work has been okay. I'm still tryimg to get in the groove and hope to get a bit faster again. I have seen some of my patients and they are thrilled to see me again. Tomorrow is V's 4 month check up. She apparently rolled on her side yesterday, I missed it :( she doesn't like using her arms during tummy time or really tummy time in general. She has great head and neck control though. She started sleeping in nursery Tuesday night. She slept 12 hours straight last night O_O I hope I get lucky with next one but probably not. Also I'm sure once teething sets in I'll have some rough nights. So not sure when but DH definitely wants to ttc next year. My goal is to have my loan paid off as well as appliances. Want to be in a bit better shape too. I'm excited about ttcing even if it's another year. Well i hooe everyone is well as usual


----------



## DobbyForever

That was my short term disability :rofl:

I'm going to my mom's for a few days because SO is a jerk. He was holding A (woke him up) who was crying (from being woken up) and was like sternly telling him to stop crying (his mom does that pisses me off) and so I was like dude soothe him and he's like no he can cio and I'm like cio does not work for a 2 month old and he was like he'll eventually run out of energy and pass out you baby him and I was like ffs research give me my son. So he cold shouldered me for 40m even though I apologized (not that I feel bad or even think I was in the wrong just how this works) and then he leaves for work without saying bye to A or me

So then I text that I'm going to target and take a playful dig about him not saying bye and he just goes off about how his patience for my bs is running out and I need to stfu or shit's gonna get ugly. And I was like um wtf and he's like seriously drop it so I'm going to my mom's a couple days before I murder him in his sleep


----------



## M&S+Bump

Maternity pay comes from the government so it's probably just been an accounting error. They aren't trying to do you out of money, they wouldn't be able to get away with that as a major company, there wouldn't even need to be a hearing it's so straightforward what you are entitled to for maternity. Not worth getting upset about, just keep chasing whoever deals with wages.

Dobs good call on mama's house. A will be fine in daycare.

Back later. Feeling crappy.


----------



## kittykat7210

I think it's because of the amount they mucked me about already during my pregnancy, they have said they will get back to me but goodness knows when that will be, it's a good job that I don't need any money coming in for us to survive, otherwise we'd be screwed!


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw forgot to mention A is weighing in at 10lbs 9.2oz and is 22 inches. He's 7th percentile now which is totally exciting considering he started <1 :). He's also not showing any reaction to the fenugreek. He actually had nice easy poops two days in a row instead of painful have to wait a week poops. I don't smell like maple syrup but I'm definitely noticing an increase in forenilk. Can't say for sure if I say a daily change yet

ETA btw peace just to be say I got him some eczema cream for his face cuz it's not like it'll give him eczema o.o. I would think lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, sorry he's being a jerk. Good idea to stay with your Mom to calm down and let things settle. Definitely odd that he thinks a baby is gonna listen to "stop crying" like he's a baby, that's not how it works. That didn't even work for me when I was 10, you can't tell a kid to just stop crying (unless they're throwing a fit for attention and you're like oh stop crying you're fine) like you have to find out why they're crying and if reasonable, fix it. I had a teacher yell at me and I cried because she misunderstood me and wouldn't listen and she yelled at me to stop crying and I'm still very bitter. F*ck you, Mrs. Brown. Anyway. Point being, you're totally in the right here, take your time cooling down. I'd want to murder him in his sleep too if I were you lol. 

Kitty sorry there's been an accounting confusion. Hope it gets resolved quickly. 

Flueks ooo yay I'm glad you're gonna TTC in a year! So exciting! We'll have more babies and more testing for longer! Gotta keep this thread going for like several years just cuz of me lol. 

At this rate SO is thinking he'd rather wait until like 2024-25 to have kids and I'm just like uggggh. I might not have 6 kids though lol, idk, it depends on finances, cuz like Dobs, I wanna give them a better lifestyle. So I might end up with only like 3. Also I'm hoping for a second shift job in nursing because I am not a morning person lol, I wish 1st shift started at like 9 instead of 7 cuz I wanna be home for dinner without getting up early. Because of my work study I have to get up early every weekday now. It kinda sucks. I have to leave at 8:20 and that's not even that early but it's still too early for me. 

Thanks everyone for the love <3


----------



## gigglebox

Shaeyou have so long before your initial ttc date and i'm sure things/plans will change again before then. And again. Don't worry about it until it gets closer. Also I'm not surprised you did so well on the test. You are one smart cookie.

Dobs sorry SO is being an ass hat. Coukd be an aspie thing or could just be a guy thing. Hubs and I got ina big fight probably 9 months ago (i think we've fought maybe 3-4 times in our almost 10 years) and he tried that shit with me when I was in tears from furstrattion. He's done it to Des too and he has ro a degree done it to the baby but more frustrated and not like he expected it to do anything. 

Kit I used up the last of my sick days then got nothing for maternity leave. People kept asking if i would take leave before des was born and i was like helllll no! I don't get paid for that! So i worked all the way until 40+2, my water broke the next day (it was Saturday). Glad my water did go at work!

So i was right to worry about my SIL. Poor thing had a rough go! In a nut shell she got all the way to 9cm with natural BACK labor (which she agrees was the worst pain ever) and then her body started uncontrollably pushing. Her cervix swelled and they had to give her an epi to slow down her body. When it worked, the swelling stopped but ahe had regressed back to a 7. So discouraging! Meanwhile the baby's hb was slow and he was having decels during contractions so the ob was recommending a c section. My SIL stalled, called her dad, and they prayed they baby would turn. Well sure as shit he turned! His hb shot up to a normal rate and from there labor went smooth, she got back up to a 10 and pushed him out in 30 mins. Then another scary situation--he wasn't breathing. He had to be taken immediately from her and they were smacking his back to get him to cry. Thank god he did, he had a bunch of amniotic fluid in his lungs. He's been coughing it up a bunch since but he now has a good cry and he's healthy. Thank God. And he is absolutely adorable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I agree that's such a long range things could change. Did he say why he wants to wait longer? I hope you get the shift you want! And really gave as many as you want. My level of lifestyle is extravagant. Like go to Disney, stay in the Disney hotel, pay some asshat in a costume &80 to come say hi to my kid at breakfast or like behind the scenes tours at zoos. When I took my little bros to the wild animal park when they were 8/9 and I was 19 (and so rich back then lol not sarcasm) I dropped like $700 in a matter of hours on food, souvenirs, and tours where we got to feed animals and drive through the big Africa exhibit. Plus I live in San Jose/SF which are both top ten most unaffordable places to live in the world. Not US. World lol

Gigs I'm so sorry SIL had such a rough experience. That sounds terrifying. But I'm glad her baby is doing well now, and that she has such a loving family to support her :)

Thanks ladies. I didn't end up at my mom's because on my way out the f*ing toilet broke. By the time I was done pretending to care, I was too tired to pack and go. I was going to go tonight but SO asked me not to because he only gets to see A 5m a day (A goes back to sleep at 8:20am and SO wakes up at 8:30/leaves for work at 9 then gets home 6:30-7 and A goes to sleep then) so he only really gets to see him on the weekends. Whatever

Idk we talked it out later as usual but it's still annoying af. End of day I criticized his mother (he has major mom issues) and him as a dad. Seeing his mom/his brother/him and the fact he is my son, I don't care. Also don't care because he literally told me to do all the research and just fill him in as necessary, so in my mind I was filling him in as necessary.

Like he legit just doesn't know. Like he is making plans to be gone 7/4th and I was like so you're missing your son's first 4th? And he's like he won't know. And I'm like um dude you know he'll be just shy of a year? He may not remember it but he'll know you're gone and he doesn't believe me that at a year the kid will be saying dad and maybe walking eye roll

I seriously need to get out of the habit of using like as said lol so Californian and so annoying to read

Sorry for being wordy pumping time and typing keeps me from obsessively checking how much milk is coming out


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely noticing an increase in supply. Not as much as I would hope yet getting there.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- I really don't know how you do it ("it" being your relationship) sometimes. I'll leave it at that. &#9786; 

Everyone has beautiful babies in here, btw. Lovely! 

Gigs, I'm sorry she had a rough delivery, but she avoided the c-section, so that's great. Congrats to you all!

Jez- I'm sorry to read of your friend's loss. :( Praying for a sticky baby for that couple soon.

Oh, I'm missing a bazillion other people, so my apologies. Work, my energetic family, and the third tri is consuming me.

I had to go in and have some blood tests done yesterday...I may have obstetric cholestasis. I had it with Hannah. It's scary, but if I do have it, baby is fine so far, and we're catching it early, and I'll be on meds.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh fx Wooks that you don't have it, it doesn't sound like fun at all.

Glad SIL was ok in the end Gigs. 

Y'all are talking like it isn't possible to raise a brood with a high standard of living without being rich :haha: maybe my definition of a high standard of living is different. Money doesn't buy happiness, love or health. It makes things easier for sure if you aren't worrying about where the next meal is going to come from, but some of the happiest, most content people I know live on very little. My dad has been dirt poor, and is currently buying a new Mercedes every year with cash, just because he wants to. He's still a miserable f**ker. 

Flooring - I prefer wood and tiles for ease, but they sure need to be cleaned a lot. Dunno what mentalist thought it'd be a great idea to put down matt black tiles in the kitchen then have four children. Oh yes, that might have been me. You literally cannot walk on them without leaving footprints, even with clean, dry socks. So you can imagine how filthy it looks constantly... &#128530;


----------



## DobbyForever

Wools fxed you don't! And if you do glad it was caught early. :hugs: but sending all my don't have it gives your way. And idk hoe I do it either :rofl: he tries and he is doing the best to his ability but man he gets on my nerves with his general incompetence around A

MS I totally agree people can have a bunch of kids and be fine. Fine just doesn't work for me. I'm the type to spend $5k on a weekend trip just to see wild orcas or $250+/ticket to see a hockey game because I want specific seats. My mom cruises nearly annually, and that can run her $15k+ Since she books two rooms (usually a balcony and an inside state room) plus excursions for four people (I pay for myself) and I'd like to be able to join them on family vacations. I know she'd sneak me the money esp now that she would want Aiden to come lol but I feel like I'm a grown ass person so I should pay for myself. I don't think money buys happiness but I definitely believe money can buy things and experiences that make you happier. I'm so grateful for all my family experiences and vacations, and I know they did not come cheap. I never had hand me downs. I was never told no out of inability always out of principle. We didn't fly first class emirates to Dubai to summer (I shit you not I used to teach second graders who did that), but we travelled a lot. I think when you use money to buy things rather than experiences it's an indication that you've got some emotional stuff going on and aren't happy and buying it won't make you happy. But if you're buying things for someone or buying an experience, totally happy. But that's just me. I also just never wanted more than two kids. More power to my mom having four but it's not for me. Wonder if it's a subconscious I was a middle child so I don't want a middle child of my own. Anyway ranting lol

But ooo I bet it looks amazing until you walk on it though! I used to lay down black tile in the kitchens in my Sims games lol. And even my sims had mansions with the best beds and paintings and what not :rofl: mother lode all day long


----------



## kittykat7210

We don't earn loads but have a lot of savings and can live if necessary on one wage, because I buy food from Aldi, I paid outright for my car and I put measures in such as making sure our house is really energy efficient so we don't spend tons on heating and things. We don't have any monthly expeditures apart from mortgage, food and bills. So our monthly outgoings with baby if we didn't have any spending money for nights out or treats comes to £1000 pcm! As it is we spend about £300 a month on average on things like take out nice unnecessary clothes and things like that, but Hubby earns £1400 and I earn between £1000-£1300 (after tax) a month whilst not on maternity leave. So we have a lot of savings. But we don't like spending money on useless things, and when Evie is older we can take her on nice holidays and give her pocket money and we can have a nice retirement! But even though we don't spend loads I wouldn't call us poor as if we wanted to have a nicer lifestyle we could!

But yeh I agree you don't need to earn a fortune to have a good life! And as much as it would be lovely to earn lots I don't know really how much happier we would be! Minus I could get my hair done and use better makeup, possibly not work so I could look after Evie full time and Lewis could go to a better gym and go to some American football games and things but those things are just luxuries that don't contribute to happiness! Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Guess my b*ing paid off SO actually talked to A in a reassuring tone and soothes him this morning


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah hey what the h is with this flying NFL teams to England to play lol are there really enough people in England who are into it?

Yeah Idk. This month I only have 3 daycare payments and my total outgoing bills (not living expenses) is $5800 and my after tax + SO's rent is $5850 lol. But I just tell myself my condo's value is up $110k in two years and I've got about $40-50 in it atm.

I was upper middle class. Plots of land in my hometown sell for 1.5 million. So my "average" is very different. I had a friend whose house was so big they had three outdoor swimming pools, two indoor (one in a room designed to look like a roman bathhouse with paint in the windows of that era), and a gyn bigger than some actual gyms. She literally had her own wing of the house lol. I don't need all that as fun as sleepovers were


----------



## M&S+Bump

I love hand-me-downs, loved them as a kid and love them now for mine. Also you can't grumble when something breaks down and instead of having to spend £200 for a new hoover for example, someone in the family will hand one in that was spare. The money I don't spend on brand new clothes for kids that don't give a s**t about them or things that I don't need to buy can go to more interesting uses. 

I can definitely live very happily without wild orcas or $15,000 cruises :D I like good food and wine, good books and good sex and those are all fairly cheap pleasures. I've travelled a lot but I don't enjoy spending money on it - I'd keep the money I save on flights to enjoy nice meals when I get wherever. Don't get me wrong, first class is lovely and the times I have flown that way I've enjoyed it - but I'd never spend my own money on it :rofl:

I would have happily given up childhood vacations - again, they were nice an' all but it always seemed like more hassle than it was worth. And I'd very much swap my dad's expectations for DH's parents' 'proud of you no matter what' attitude - my dad sacrificed to give us better than he had growing up and boy, did we know about it. I'm an eternal disappointment to him for 'wasting' my upbringing and education just to settle in a basic place with a basic man and have a houseful of children and play at shops. Never mind that I earn as much as he does for significantly less hours put in and at a younger age - I'm not an accountant or a dentist and therefore it's not a real job. Anyhoo... obviously it is also very possible to be loaded and not an asshole :rofl: I wouldn't turn down a lottery win but I'm glad I don't have the pressures of keeping up to deal with. I'm just not a consumer and I like it like that.

My floor looks beautiful when it's just been cleaned - until someone walks on it. Then it's filthy again. So very practical &#128514; 

I feel a bit sorry for my middle children tbf - hence wanting to make more of them to share the burden! :D a problem shared and all that...


----------



## DobbyForever

But that's my point. You pick and choose. I don't and my family doesn't, and I really like it that way. I've lived low income, middle income, and upper middle class and I love upper middle class. I could psychoanalyze why money is important to me but I'm lazy lol. My long winded point is Shae you can totally have 6 kids if you want and you will make it work. I just can't make six kids work. I'm shocked I'm even making one work :rofl: the fact I have $50 left after paying all the bills is like exciting :rofl: and I only have it because SO has been floating me extra cash because he feels bad so I paid off my credit card


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs, yeh there is a massive following in England, I tried to get Tickets for my partners birthday and they had sold out! The universities here have a league that is big enough to need to be split up into regions, pretty much every university here has a team, my partner was the quarterback in his and had 3 guys trying to replace him! Which I know is no where near like America but for a sport that has only recently been played by professionals in the country, I don't think is too bad haha!

I get what you mean Dobs, there are many things I would like to have if money was more freely available, I'd have a proper wedding for one! And a bigger house and garden, a massive kitchen, money to get my hair done, my boobs done and a tummy tuck, and a nose job! Lewis would have a home gym and we would have a cleaner! But I feel like we have a nice life and all that would just be absolute bonus!


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'd pick and choose even if I won the lottery :D so much is just not important to me that I'd rather not spend money on it. I do love a good freebie or bargain :rofl:

And if someone wants six kids then it will always work out (well, unless something REALLY awful happens or you are an asshole) - it's not like you can hand them back so you kinda just need to make it work! :D


----------



## M&S+Bump

And I thought NFL was hockey... :rofl: shows how much I follow sports!


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie oh hope you don't have it. Be thinking of you.

Gigs wow. I'm glad that everything turned out alright in the end but what a journey.

Dobby and M&S I understand both of yoyr points of view about standard of living. Everyone's opinion is different and it's not good or bad. I personally have never wanted 6 kids. 2 or maybe 3 for me.
Shae opinions change all the time. I wouldn't worry much but I know you are quite the planner. I am too. I'm learning to chill out a bit more though. It's very difficult though.

So great news, I get to go prn in mid November!! I'm thrilled!! Hubby is getting a better paying job too. Our anniversary is Wednesday and we are taking V to sitter while we celebrate. I think out to eat and shooting at the gun range. Our 4 month check up was post pobed as insurance wouldn't pay since she isn't 4 months until tomorrow. I think that's crap but whatever.

Edit: oh and I saw V roll on her side today!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg MS I love you. NFL is football (American) and NHL is hockey lol if I eon the lottery I'd buy a mansion and rescue horses and dogs and cats and turtles. And maybe hawks. But yeah right you can't hand them back so pull a Tim gunn and make it work

Kitty that's so crazy. I guess cuz sports to me is like territory based that I can't imagine Englanders giving a crap about our teams lol. That's cool that the sport is becoming more of a thing over there! I just hate it because then I have to check my fantasy league early haha

Fluek so much good news!!!! Sorry about the stinky insurance. Anniversary sounds fun! And how awesome that she got on her side!

I ordered stuff to make his downstairs playspace ffs I teetered back and forth about dropping the extra cash in store to get it today but I'll have everything by Monday. :). Got a playpen fencing thing, foam play mat (hardwood floors down here), and the bright stars 5 in 1 play gym. I have the fisher price kick and play, but I think I'm going to leave that at my mom's along with my quick connect pack and play and swing. I need the space and she wants them. So I'll be moving his bassinet downstairs and the cradle to the master. I totally shrunk his 3m clothes because the don't fit anymore =\ so I need to wash the 6m stuff. Ugh dishes, laundry, pumping I hate adulting


----------



## shaescott

Ah the good old money/happiness argument. It's complicated for sure. I was raised middle upper class for my area, though my house cost less than most people's I think. Ours was bought for $200k in like the 90s and it was in the woods, whereas the suburban area homes probably ran for $300k, but ours was also built by an amateur builder who sold it directly to us. I don't know how many times I've been to Disney or universal, but I'm guessing I went to one of the two every other year or so, and we pretty much always had a big vacation each year. I know I've been on 6 cruises. Honestly I loved those vacations and I'm so grateful that I got to experience them, but at the same time I know I wouldn't hate life if I had not had them lol. But I would love to give my kids a similar childhood to mine (minus the alcoholic father) and I know that with a nurse's salary that's pretty much impossible, but I'm gonna do my best with what I have. I'll figure out how to live within my means.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and NFL and most sports are totally territory based. I'm from New England, I root for the Patriots, the Red Sox, the Celtics, etc. Do I ever watch the games? Nope. I just root for them out of principle because they're from my area.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Flueks, that's amazing about all the news and new jobs! Enjoy the anniversary :D 

Shae 200k in the 90's? Ouch &#128514;&#128514; that'll be worth a pretty penny now. We sold our house in Finland in 1998 for the equivalent of about $15,000 - four bedrooms, utility, kitchen, dining room, formal living room, playroom, reading 'nook' (it was a room but didn't have a door) full size sauna in the basement with lounge to relax and a bathroom attached, garage, other garage, and land to go with it. My dad built it, and broke his heart that we never went back, I think. He bought the house here for just over 100k and sold it less than 10 years later for £350k - my mum's life insurance had paid off the mortgage as well. I live in onemuch bigger than the one he sold and we'd be lucky to get what we paid for it back lol, after 10 years in it (less than 200k) All about the area.

I've never been to a Disney park, even the Paris one. My kids don't give two hoots either, they like other shows/franchises so other than Star Wars now being owned by Disney, nothing there to interest them. My neighbour works for them though and has offered that if we want to take them, as long as he's there we'll get into all the parks for free, just need to pay for flights and accomodation at a steep discount :rofl: He is an engineer on one of the Disney cruise liners.

Dobs, baby cage ftw. I nearly bought one of those yesterday, it was on offer and we're gonna need it with Mr Houdini over here lol. He's rolling both ways now so has figured out how to use that to move around.

Being near Glasgow, it's safest just to not affiliate with any sports team, especially football, except maybe the Scotland national team. And Andy Murray in tennis is ok to root for. Everything else is far too loaded with religion and history and stuff, so easier just to steer clear and teach the kids the same!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae you'll figure it out. I have faith in you. Also we were saying how of course Tom Brady wouldn't protest the dude plays for the patriots lol can you imagine a team named the patriots protesting during the national anthem?! Irony at its finest. They're going to have to change the P in ESPN to politics soon

Ooo yeah Ms that's the way befriend Disney workers who can sign people in lol. I think it's hard to miss things you haven't had plus I'm significantly closer to Disney (it's a 20m drive from my grandmother's). I went on an annual basis as a kid. And in college (friehd's dad would sign us in) I can't count how many times lol. Universal Studies (la and fl), Disney world, knott's berry farm, great America, sea world, ... only place I haven't been is Legoland because I was old when it was built and I never got into legos

Lol the gate (for now) is more about keeping dogs out than baby in haha


----------



## kittykat7210

NFL for us starts at 6pm on a Sunday and goes well into the early hours on Monday, and me and hubby always watch it until at least 1am, we 'support' Tampa bay Buccaneers :) also we went to last years game in London


----------



## DobbyForever

Fun! Why the buccies? I wish the Bay Area had better football teams lol. Sure we have the Warriors but that's not even fun anymore because they win all the time hahs


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I don't wanna get too far into it but they're not protesting the flag, they're protesting bad things going on in the country. Just like Rosa Parks wasn't protesting public transportation, she was protesting segregation on public transportation. I think many of them do love America, they just feel that they need to speak out about what they see as injustices. My papa is a veteran and he supports the kneeling. Anyway, that's all I'll say about that. I hate arguing lol. 

M&S actually I think it's worth around the same now as it was then, unfortunately. Didn't age super well, being made by an amateur.


----------



## DobbyForever

Had to let A bf for a bit since I only had 2.5oz in the fridge and he eats three. Curious to see if his ten minute latch does anything for my production

Decided it's just not worth kicking up a dust storm. Agree to disagree. we can sit and play look whose label makes their opinion more valid but like I said it'll get ugly so I'd rather not and pretend I did


----------



## DobbyForever

I've decided to not say what I said


----------



## kittykat7210

Hubby supported them is my reason, as he was the one who introduced me to NFL, and his reason for supporting buccs is that's where he always went on holiday with his family, and his only slight tie to any of America :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol kit that's awesome! I was waiting for you to say something like I like the mascot or that's who was playing that day. Which is how I pick my team if I'm not going by where I live :rofl:

Btw re tummy and boobs and whatever you're hot as is <3


----------



## Jezika

Hmm I never got the whole US teams playing in the UK thing. Found it almost surreal. But I'm not one for sports.

Despite seeking a well paid career, I've always said I want to make lots of money just so I can buy the nicest foods without any guilt. Sometimes we shop at Whole Foods because it's right by us and I frequently wince at their prices. It wouldn't bankrupt us, but just through principle I don't want to pay $10 for a skinny asparagus stalk in a jar of water (almost true story). But I wouldn't care so much if money was no object. I'd have an entire fridge devoted to the fanciest cheeses. It would also be nice to travel. I did travel a lot as a kid and got to experience very different cultures to my own, thanks to my dad, and have mostly kept it up till I had Tilly. I do believe it enriched my life in various ways, especially getting to do it while I was young, so I'd like to be able to do that for Tilly and any other kids we have. Oh and to have a beautiful, spacious house would also be nice. Even though I know most of these things wouldn't increase my baseline happiness, it would be nice to have the freedom to indulge without guilt and to feel proud of where I live (I finally am now, but do wish we had a bigger place and, like, designer-styled decor coz I do think it looks nice but sadly I myself am a slob). Then again, maybe it would become my new reference point and therefore become devalued, in which case maybe it brings me more joy to only get to enjoy the skinny asparagus once a month versus whenever I wanted. Anyway, now I'm rambling. Kudos for reading this far.

Omg Dobs, mother lode cheat FTW. I'd totally impulse buy the latest Sims now if I knew I had any time to play it. These days I'm lucky to be able to file my nails.

Re: play area I bought an extra long baby gate that came with a bunch of panels that you can put into a hexagon shaped playpen or actually attach to the walls like a normal babygate. I set it up so that it just encloses the living area (without attaching to walls, though), and interestingly it keeps my cat out and obv keeps Tilly in. It means I only needed to baby proof the living room and its such a big area that she doesn't get pissy after a while if I leave her to play there, unlike with smaller playpens.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I did get what you said in my email but I'll pretend I didn't lol, I wasn't mad or anything anyway. Agree to disagree. Much love <3

Hm plastic surgery. I wouldn't ever get it, partially because money and partially cuz I think I need to let my self esteem come from within (not trying to knock people who do it cuz I know some of you ladies want it done and more power to you). HOWEVER. If I were to get plastic surgery, after having kids, here's what I would get: 
1) I would get a boob job to bring me up a cup or two. I wouldnt want people to be able to tell they're fake. I wish there was a way for my SO to not be able to feel that they're fake lol. If my boobs stayed bigger after kids, I'd probably still need a breast lift. 
2) I'd get a little fat trimmed off my inner thighs. They act like they're boxing when I'm briskly walking around in a dress. 
3) I'd get a nose job just to remove the hump on my nose and make it look a little more young and girly. 
4) I'd get a tummy tuck so I don't have that Mom lower tummy pooch/flab. 
5) I'd get a slight butt job, just to make my butt a little bit bigger and bubble-butt like. Not a huge change though. 

But I'd never get them honestly. 

If I was rich, I would spend my money on other things. First things would be college funds for kids and a house. I wouldn't want a mansion, I want my home to feel welcoming rather than breakable. I'd want a nice big kitchen and a home theater, and a fireplace in the master bedroom with a walk-in closet and a whirlpool bath along with a shower with a glass door. Then some kids rooms, a dining room, etc. probably would have a cottage-looking exterior with lots of flowers etc. Upper class, but not toooo overkill. Then a new car for SO would be in order. Then I'd spend a lot of money on nice clothes and shoes. That shit is expensive lol. Then would come great food (possibly a personal chef cuz I'm lazy), and great experiences. If I had plenty leftover, I'd donate some to charity. Probably anything to do with kids.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and I always made huge houses for my sims as well, motherlode was also my friend haha I used it like crazy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well Shae thanks for not being offended. I wrote in then reread it later and felt like it was bitchy/too argumentative/whatever and didn't want to get into it. Which just goes to show how much I like all you ladies cuz I stir the pot like cray on FB

Jez Whole Foods cheese is the bomb. SO gets meats and cheeses from there when his family comes over and drool. I'd love to section off the whole living room, but the dogs would never go for it/to get to the outside patio they go through the living room. So Idk what I'm going to do when he needs more space. The sheltie definitely guards him. SO thinks it's cute. I know it's problematic. She put the Aussie's head in her mouth just for looking at A today. Re personal upkeep my hair is so tangled it's forming dreads. Part of why I'm itching to go to my mom's so o can sit and take my time brushing it out.

Clothes are ridiculous. I buy things on sale or with coupons/Macy card and it's crazy. I remember being a kid and $300 was like 3 huge bags of clothes. Now it's like one loosely packed. Part of why I liked shoooubg juniors instead of women's, the clothes are way cheaper.

I was telling SO I don't want surgery I just want to wake up and magically have DDs haha. And Shae boob jobs have come very far. Invest in the right material and you never know. I know a lot of guys whose gfs got high end jobs and they prefer the feel of the fake to real. No personal experience. All my chesty friends are naturally chesty lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I want my boobs the way they are right now (minus the pain, engorged lol) and my stomach the way it used to be, smooth. I don't know if even a tummy tuck would do it since the skin itself is f**ked. But I'm not gonna do anything til definitely done with having babies, I don't want to have work done then ruin it again lol. I'm more put off by the pain and hassle tbh than the price tag.


----------



## kittykat7210

It would cost about £12,000+ for the boobs, tum and nose to be done, which whilst we do have it I would be annoyed spending a years savings just purely on myself!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm with you MS. SO is shallow so he'll bank roll any surgery I want (meanwhile telling me how I don't need it but simultaneously drooling over the mental image lol) but the time and pain and being out of commission no thanks

Kit think of it as a for you for me gift. He benefits from it too now chika wow woooow ;)

So knock on wood we're a few days in a row of 7:20 to 3am. I've noticed all three days I took him out between 3pm-5pm so I'm going to try walking him and the dogs daily now that I have some energy. Also upped my fenugreek to three capsules 3x a day. Poor SO tried to cuddle and I elbowed him in my sleep haaard :rofl: like a gtfo I'm sleeping rage elbow according to him. This is the second night in a row :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Except he doesn't want me to have any of it done :rofl: he literally tells me all the time he would be upset if I got any of it done!

In other news Evie spat up on me for the first time today :( it wasn't loads but still a surprise after 6 weeks of nothing! I think she just over ate!


----------



## M&S+Bump

SO is brave trying to touch a sleeping mother. My DH would get rage elbow too, he knows better than to touch me when I'm asleep!

Kit, it's sweet that he doesn't want you to have it (for the record I don't think you need any of it either) but if it's what you want then you should go for it. Life's too short to be worrying about fixable stuff. :D

DH says I don't need new boobs but I know he's not going to object once they're done because, boobs! Lol. His main issue will be not being allowed to touch them while they're sore :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Hmmm. Money? What the hell is that? I would be lying if I said I wish we didn't have more of it. We need a larger home, a mini-van, for sure. We do have everything we need, a lot of things we actually want, and then some, so I consider us very fortunate.

During my first marriage, I was basically forced to live in abject poverty. My husband was addicted to meth, crack cocaine, and prescription drugs. He had a $300 a day habit, and he stole from me until I knew what was really going on. I'd come home from working at school, and our entire living room would be pawned. I couldn't afford gas sometimes. We ran out of food often, and I'd starve until payday...literally starve. He stole my credit cards and maxed them out. I needed to leave him, but couldn't scrape the money up to do so. I finally got a second job in addition to teaching, and a friend hooked me up to her uncle's rental house...I was able to close out my bank accounts, hire a lawyer, and be free. He was dead within the year that I left, and the house was in foreclosure.

So, I know all about being poor. There is "poor" that most people in the first world feel they're familiar with, and then there's a whole level beneath that that most people I know haven't come close to. I was basically living like a homeless person, but I actually had a crumbling roof over my head. Once the sheriff sale happened on that dump, they sold it for $19,000. It was a shack, quite literally. When I left that place, with nothing but a few pots and pans and a sack of clothes, I felt like a wealthy woman. My money was now MINE, and I could live a normal life.

I really do feel rich most days. I have everything I need...a lovely cozy little home, wonderful people in my life, 2.8 kids, great food, descent clothes, good cars, etc. This is all I really need and want! It is relative to everyone's experiences, sure. I find that stuff is just stuff, but without the people in my life that I have now, I wouldn't know what to do. I'm grateful every day.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sim houses, I actually kept mine quite small because it annoyed me too much when they messed it up or missed work because the walk from bed to fridge was too long. I aimed for having them functioning perfect, the house building just annoyed me lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I second MS. Do you. I don't think anybody needs surgery unless there's a special circumstance, and I think everyone in this thread is beautiful and all the kiddos are insanely cute. But yeah if someone wants it then go for it. Life is too short

MS lol right death wish. I did tell him to wake me up/cuddle when he came to bed. Which he did. That was fine. But the second time I was like fffffff no I'm sleeping. Also lmfao I've never had a house THAT big that's kind of hilarious. I also wasn't much for two story houses. I like to be able to see everything at all times. And I usually only played two sims: a mom and her kid. Hmmm guess even as a kid I wanted to be a single mom lolol 

Wookie I was going to say the only people I know who don't wish for more money are those who have been really poor. My mom is the only person I know who doesn't yearn for things. You know those cute kids who stalk tourists trying to get them to buy things because otherwise they don't eat that day? That was my mom in Thailand. When they moved here, nobody spoke English and they had two small suitcases for five people. They had to forage for herbs to put in their rice soup, if they were lucky enough to afford rice. They lived near a park that had ducks and they would swim through the filthy pond to collect eggs then have to outrun the park ranger. My dad ran away from my bipolar grandfather at 15 and was emancipated st 16, Air Force, community college worked for a delivery service and wanted her to SAH so they were poor. McDonalds was a treat.

For my fourth birthday he wanted to do something special. He was going on a business trip so they had given him money for food. Instead, he used that money to take us to the aquarium then he took my mom out to a fancy Thai restaurant. He died on that trip. It's the last memory I have.

Anyway point is my mom basically gets whatever she wants when she wants, she's not extravagant though. But she is the only person I know who is like lol eff that I love my family, I love my life. If she got more money she'd just give it to us kids.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I always played a single woman who would then get together with someone and have so many babies that she couldn't take care of them all :rofl: also just liked everything on the one level. And the first girl child was always called Lucy. 

We always had a home, and food, just - when I was a kid, we ate a lot of porridge for dinner. There wasn't a McDonald's in our town until the late 90's I think and we wouldn't have eaten there even if there had been, restaurants were for rich people. Then when we moved to England, my mum stayed at home so we were down a wage and it was tight even with the cost of living being much cheaper - but it was ok, we had a nice life, birthday parties and weekends away and Christmas and such. Then my mum died, she was very well insured and we suddenly had all this money. I was able to go to uni without a loan and without having to work. I'd give back every penny and more to have her back. :( 

:hugs: to everyone. Group hug lol.


----------



## shaescott

I second the group hug :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

:hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Group hug indeed :hugs: It's sad to hear what some of us have been through.

In Sims I barely ever got into any kind of storyline because my sim would take forever to do anything and then be late for everything. And they could never find anyone to make babies with. Was annoying, so I only used it for building houses.

Dobs the babygate I have can be folded into all sorts of shapes and is super long so potentially you could isolate the living area while still leaving a walkway to the door. Anyway, I'm sure you'll figure something out (if you've not done so already).


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm really feeling the urge to buy Sims now :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

I still have sims I just don't play it anymore, I have sims 4 but regret it as all I ever wanted was to build houses and that one is crap for building!


----------



## shaescott

I have sims 3. I didn't wanna get sims 4 cuz I heard they're practically still developing it even though it's released, and I don't want that, my sister has it and said they didn't even have toddlers for ages, they went straight from baby to child, they finally added toddlers a few months ago. I use sims for building houses and making sims named after me and SO and making them have babies lol. When I was a kid I would use the name of someone I had a crush on to have babies with me :rofl: Jesus if they'd ever found out :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I grew up on Sims 1 & 2 where they didn't even grow from child to adult lol so missing toddler is no big deal for me..

I have Sims 3 but I literally haven't played it since I had babies. I should get back into it and do that instead of wasting life on wine and Candy Crush :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

OMG TODDLERS ARE FINALLY OUT!!! I may have to load up my computer :rofl:

M+S I had every single extension pack for sims 2 :haha: sims 4 I purchased as an adult :blush:, then regretted it because sims 3 was way way better!


----------



## DobbyForever

Group hug :hug:

So apparently my mom can make A laugh r_r. Rough night because A plays so hard with my mom that he sleeps hard during the day. He only had 18oz (usually 24-27) and was passed out at 5pm. So starting at 1am the kid was up every 2.5 hours.

Re Sims I had all expansions for 1, 2, and 3. Never stuff packs unless it was free. I. built one house but stunk at it lol. Much better at decorating. I just remember sims 1 with the two female roomies and my mom walking in while they were kissing and she was like um do you need to tell me something and I was like no I just do this because they are too poor to buy a second bed but if they have crushes on each other they'all share the bed. Needless to say my mom was unamused by the woohoo aspect so she refused to ever buy another sims game. I have four and I think the first expansion but playing on my Mac is lame and o trashed my desktop so I only play at my mon's when I'm bored so never.

MS candy crush and wine are divine


----------



## kittykat7210

I spent about £260 on sims 2 stuff pack and expansions :rofl: what on earth was I thinking!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm each game is $40 here... so...
Sims + 7 expansions
Sims 2 + 8 expansions
Sims 3 + 9 expansions (didn't buy the island one)
Sims 4 + 2 expansions (then I stopped playing)

So 30 games at 40 each $1200 over the course of a little more than a decade since I started young lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Wow doBs that's mental! I waited till they were cheaper or second hand to buy mine! I've spent more if I include every sims game I've ever purchased though. I'm probably looking at £500 including ps2 versions :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I like preordered them. I liked having them the day they came out and getting the exclusive preorder item haha. And like they took so long between you don't realize how much you've spent until 15 years later :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

It could be worse Kit, I've spent around that if not more on Pokemon Go and that's just an app. I do have a full pokedex and plenty of good times to show for it but nothing else. &#128514;

I have up to Sims 3, I've went as far as typing in my card details to get 4 because I feel like I should own it, but then remembering that I have children now and I should probably do laundry or something rather than even think about Sims.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Happy Sim 4 lyf &#129304;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0697.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kittykat7210

Love it!!


----------



## DobbyForever

MS plllleeeease tell me you legit have that tattoo and lol st Pokémon go. That's what my mom asked for for Christmas were those mystery holiday boxes. I put a Pokémon in a gym at like 10pm at a park in my hometown and since nobody goes out late I got all 50 coins haha

Also what is laundry? I brushed out my hair for the first time in a month and it's like I'm totally different person lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh maaan! That's the inside of my left arm, just took the pic tonight to show you :D it's a crappy tattoo, it's on the list to get fixed at some point but life gets in the way lol. I took the Sims 2 cd-case as reference to the shop, back in the days before I had my own and knew nothing about tattoos.

Laundry, right - it's a pile of boxes in my kitchen that we all live out of, and having to definitely remember to run the washing machine AND the dryer, in the correct order, at least once over the weekend so the kids' teachers don't judge you even more than they already do for the fact you never fill in the forms they send home and you don't iron uniforms - at least if the shirts are clean and everyone's wearing the correct trousers, I can fling blazers over the top and pretend we have our s**t together :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

M&S it doesn't look BAD, it just looks like it needs to be touched up cuz it's quite faded. Perhaps meaning bad technique when it was done? But I mean tattoos do fade a little bit anyway, right? Obviously you're the expert lol. 

Just finished some A&P homework, working on research paper in chunks. My professor is super PC which is weird for a catholic university, so I'm kinda trying to tailor it so she'll like it cuz I need the good grades. 

Roomie came back totally trashed at like 2:30 AM this morning lol but she was oddly composed for how trashed she said she was. I was awake but like she told me to go to sleep and she didn't wake me up after that.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's faded and patchy but it has looked like that since it was new - partly down to bad application, partly down to my being allergic to green ink and having a bad reaction to the aftercare I tried to put on it. Nothing a going over by a decent artist won't fix :D all my guys would do a great job of it and it's less than an hour's worth of work - just not that big an issue to make it priority!


----------



## shaescott

Oh wow it's always been like that? Yeah that's not good. I'm sorry you're allergic to green ink... is there another form you can use?


----------



## pacificlove

Checking in...

Group hug!!

I never bought into the Sims. My parents had all that stuff pretty restricted to us, after I didn't really care...

Hubby and I were stacking firewood today, he threw off the truck, I stacked. One landed on my ankle...


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like for the amount of money I spent on this, it's not as amazeballs as I want it to be lol. I also mismeasured because I thought my mom wanted my pack and play but she doesn't so it juts out in front of my patio door so I have to angle it which makes it hit the coffee table and means I only have one tiny access point to the pack n play. I have no idea how to fix things sigh...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1645.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae she was wasted on a Sunday night?! Say what?! Lol. Glad she didn't disturb you

MS glad it's an easy fix. Hopefully you get some time to do it!

PL yikes hope your ankle is ok!

So we had a rough night dunno if I mentioned my mom exhausted A so he went to bed at 4:30!!! Woke up at 1am and since he missed so many feedings he was up every two hours. Then I accidentally had an iced mocha so he's been vomiting all day/painful gas. :(. But the best mom award moment goes when I get home and I'm running around putting stuff away, taking care of business, and 15m after being home So asks, "Hiney, where are the dogs?" Yes. I forgot the dogs in the car. Like I can't even believe it. It scares me shitkess like what if he wasn't home or it was A?! Thank goodness it was only 70 degrees today and my parking spot is covered because that could have been all sorts of bad


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs I'm sorry you had a bad day, I've done worse so I wouldn't worry too much :( I forgot to strap Evie into her car seat yesterday, our car seat goes onto our pram, but Evie fusses if the straps are on, and because I wasn't moving we were parked (watching hubby play football) I Unstrapped her and put a blanket over. When I put her back in the car I forgot that I had done that and when I got home (it's a 30 MINUTE drive on motorways!!) I sobbed because I realised what I had done, if we had crashed I'd have killed her!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Kit! Right?! I used to be so jusgemebtal though of those mom's who go shopping and forget their kid like who forgets your kid?! Well now I get it. My heart dropped the other day because I put his car seat in and heard a click, tugged, and something was nagging me but it didn't come out so I went about the 40m drive to my mom's. When I got there and opened the door to get him I heard another click... I had put the car seat in on a slant so the whole ride only one side was locked in . Seriously crazy how much sleep deprivation messes with a person

Happy to day A is back on schedule. Went to bed at 7:30 and slept until 2:30, stirring at about 1:15. But he's out cold and I'm pumping. We have an appointment in the morning because I'm concerned we might have thrush =\. So fxed it's just my imagination

Also praying for Vegas. I hugged A a little tighter today. I have a few mom friends who went to that concert and are all safe, but now I get why people say go home and hug your kids a little tighter.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs no it was Saturday night. We went to bed early last night.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo I was going to say what a wild child lol


----------



## shaescott

My mom once drove for 20 minutes before realizing I wasn't strapped in. I remember it though, I was like 4. It happens to pretty much every mom at some point, it seems. 

So I'm thinking of getting a tattoo on my left arm down the side of the lower arm (side of the thumb) that says: 

Even the darkest night will end
And the sun will rise

Thoughts? M&S?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs don't feel bad.. sleep deprivation is hard on anyone.

Shae: if this is your first tattoo, don't rush into it, you might regret it later. I for a while wanted a blue dragon and told myself if after a year I still wanted the same tattoo, I'd go for it. A year later, I did still want it but never got around to it. Another year later, I had changed my mind. Glad I don't have something to regret now ;)

My ankle is much better today. Yesterday was the first time I went out to work firewood without my work boots. If I had worn them, my ankle would not be bruised today....stupid. runners are just a lot quicker to put on!

We measured L yesterday. He's 30 inches tall!! And now prefers walking to crawling. Tooth #6 is breaking through...


----------



## Pinkee

Hi all,
guess I'm here. CD50 I got a positive ovulation test. BD CD47 & 49.

Don't really know what will be at this point, I've never had a positive OPK with my pcos. I actually was waiting for AF to start clomid.

Today I am 4dpo


----------



## shaescott

PL I've been interested in getting that as a tattoo for a few years now but haven't thought seriously about it. I'm gonna wait a while anyway. My mom is all mad cuz she wants me to wait until May and I was like "well it's my body so I'll get it when I want" and she got mad, sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae I hae my mom also doesn't get my body my decision lol like I'll hear you out but end of day my body lol. I agree with pl/you wait it out. And be wary of locations that stretch with pregnancy/time

PL that's awesome! He's growing up so fast!

So remember how fun I thought it would be to let A latch the other day? Well. He had a mild case of thrush so guess who also has a mild case of thrush? r_r. Cuz between pumping, fenugreek, physical therapy stretches, tummy time, feeding, birth control taking... remembering to put cream on my nipples 2x/day and drops in his tongue 4x/day is going to work out so well plus now I have to boil my pump shit every use instead of once a day :cry: on the bright side he is 10lbs 14.2oz! He is on a mission to catch up, which makes me feel better that my milk isn't defective he's just growing so fast it wasn't enough alone :)


----------



## shaescott

My 8 AM was canceled cuz the room was too hot. I love college.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok this is why I don't play Sims--I know i'd get hooked and i legit do not have time for another hobby. Y'all just spent 4-5 pages talking about it and punctuated the conversation with a sims tattoo :lol: ily guys

Finally getting longer sleep stretches! Last night was amazing, he slept from 9 to 4:45 then fell back asleep until i got him up at 7:30. The only "issue" is he's a tummy sleeper :/ i know it's fine but it freaks me out! But he's comfy and sleeping better so i just have to learn to deal with it.

Dobs that's great news about A! Sorry about the thrush :( i had that in my nipples and it was awful. That was also part of the downfall of breastfeeding for me because latching was painful. Great news on the weight gain!

So sil's baby was 7lbs 1oz. When he's side by side with Lev it makes Lev look like a dang giant! 

Ms Lev is 95th percentile for head & height, I was wondering is Isaac off the charts?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh also hubs asked me last night when we're having another baby :shock: he got me thinking about it...and the broody is hitting hard today...


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Gigs when I would get a new game I would legit play for 20 hours straight haha

I'm so glad you're getting better sleep!

So did you get to visit with SIL and her baby? <3

Awww when were you thinking of baby 3 again?

I had a nightmare I was pregnant. Happens every time I forgot to take my pill on time which is more often than I care to admit. I might go get the shot because I'm really f*ing up a lot


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yay for Lev sleeping better! Fx this will be every night! Logan was an early stomach sleeper too. We had a few rough nights until I realized what was happening. Once I stopped the fight, we were back to peaceful sleep. 

Definitely fall weather here... Only 8 degrees outside this morning, I believe parts of Canada got their first snowfall and I started a fire in our fireplace just now. So yeah.... Fall=Thanksgiving, this weekend. We tried to invite all the family (got gifted a 15lb turkey!) and mil had all kinds of excuses of how her other 2 boys were busy and she can't get a ride up to our place since she doesn't drive herself.
I had invited my parents but for 4 1/2 people (including L), it's not worth it to make a 15 lbs turkey!!

To make matters worse, we got word that a family member in Texas battling lung cancer has run out of treatment options beside maybe some upcoming clinical trials. They did catch it early but it's just not responding.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl sorry to hear about the ill relative :( that is so sad. hopefully something works with the trials. 

And wow, fires already?! This reminds me, i really want to get a quote for the installation of a wood burning stove. Right now we don't have that or a fireplace. I want that, and a new car...not sure what to prioritize for...? Hmmmm...

Also does anyone know if a stove would make more sense in the family room or basement?


----------



## gigglebox

Yes i've visted with the baby 3 time now :thumbup: here is Lev next to him. Won't share his name, please don't ask :) but this is baby at the hospital still at 1 day old.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2545.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

First of all holy crap they are two handsome babies

Second do people really get mad about that? A lot of people apologize for not sharing names and I'm here like um end of day this is a free forum/we don't really know each other lol no offense taken 

Pl so sorry to hear about the cancer not responding :(. And the turkey day drama :(. I'm going to my mom's in the morning then to SO's parents in the afternoon. We got into a fight about it over a miscommunication and he said he'll take his son and I almost laughed out loud. Just like yesterday I took him to his work and he's acting like he does all this crap and I'm like if this wasn't your job I'd call you out anyway sorry tangent


----------



## gigglebox

My SIL doesn't want any pics of him online, so I'm respecting that and keeping him anonymous...even though i guess I'm violating that by posting it... :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

lol Gigs I won't rat you out not that I could anyway lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I meant no offense taken because posting pics and full names on an easily accessible forum (even more secure forum) is totally not safe so I never understood why people felt the need to apologize. And even if it was safe like that's your kid you do you lol

And SO doesn't want me posting A in here either but oh well for him haha


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I don't give a monkey's whether people share names or not - I like pictures but even at that, your kid, your call!

They're both precious :) 

Isaac was 98th centile for head when he was born, he hasn't been professionally weighed or measured since before six weeks so I'm not 100 sure but he ain't getting any smaller :haha: I can't remember what length you said Lev was, and I can't actually remember what I roughly measured Isaac at but I think I remember it being around the same or maybe even not as long. Also even though they were born a day apart, remember Isaac is gestationally two weeks older. I'm gonna hunt out his chart for curiosity though...

Eeehhh... I forgot what else. I was piercing today and that fries my brain &#128584; It's been a rough few days, I've been feeling crappy both mentally and physically with horrible scratchy cough and congestion and fever.. but hopefully over the worst of it now.

Still very much debating buying Sims.

Oh, yes, Shae. Tattoo. Overall, nothing screams warning signs at me, except perhaps the visibility of placement for a first tattoo, especially for an aspiring nurse. I would possibly recommend putting it on a thigh, maybe - I find it doesn't matter where a tattoo is located, you know it's there so it doesn't need to be visible to provide comfort and meaning. But if that's where you want it, you can always wear long sleeves if it needs to be covered. I have personal opinions on quote tattoos but people who want quote tattoos tend to not want to hear them and they are my personal thoughts only so I won't go into it unless you want the brutal viewpoint of someone in the industry...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ok, according to his charts in my red book, he's 91st centile for weight and roughly following that same curve from what I can tell. Head circumference was 99+ at birth and six weeks. Length was 75th at six weeks? So he's fat with a huge head, pretty much what I thought :rofl: My own head circumference is above average too.


----------



## shaescott

M&S I do always worry that since the tattoo artist is human too, they could accidentally misspell something... but I'm open to hearing your opinion, because if there's a reason I should know that I shouldn't get a quote, I wanna hear it. I might not agree, but thats okay.


----------



## shaescott

Sometimes I feel a little sad when people don't share names or photos just cuz I'm so curious and snoopy lol but I'm never ever mad or offended, it's your baby, your choice, me being minorly disappointed for a few minutes is not your issue lol. You do you, I'll get my awwww fix from the other ladies' pics :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Sorry for triple post

Oh and M&S I like the thigh idea, would it be hard to do over my old and barely-visible scars there? Would the ink not hold as well? If so I have room lower on my thigh so it's okay.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm also curious about the quote opinion :-k i've been kicking around 2 quotes for years. One is simply "this, too" ( "this too shall pass") but placement I can't decide. Oh and money. The other is a song lyric from me & hubs first dance but i only wanted it if he would get a quot on him from the same song, so kind of matching tattoos but not exactly. He won't commit though :haha: 

I do have quotes tattooed on me but they're from greeting cards, words from my parents in their handwriting. The problem there is the artist used a single needle to get the size right, and he did a decent job, but now only about 4 years later the letters are bleeding (that is, the ink is blurring and filling in gaps, like the "hole" in the letter "e", for example). He also forgot the period at the wnd of my mom's sentence and that bugs me. Dad's is looking good but his handwriting is a bit more spaced out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs sorry your tattoos aren't holding up well :( 

Shae I'm no help lol

Just pump pump pumping it up. Was gonna bitch and moan about life but I'm too tired. Let's just say not being able to cook dinner because A cried for 90m straight and didn't feel like going to bed just wanted mom to hold him was not even the worst part of my day


----------



## kittykat7210

This is my quote, but just so you know I regret it, because all anyone asks is 'what does you arm say' and it gets annoying! I love all my picture tattoos and when I'm not breastfeeding I will be getting it covered up, with what I don't know but I just want it gone! 

EDIT: the picture is upside down and I can't fix it :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, awe look at those precious boys!!
As for fireplace install: I do know people who have had them installed in the basement and I am for it. Remember that heat rises, so not only will you have a warm basement but heat will make it's way up the stairs and through the floor into the top level. If you don't have a rancher, your top floor may not get very good heat tho, so would suggest a main level fireplace. 
Also, unless you have easy access into the basement, how far will you have to carry wood? Wood is messy...
We are definitely saving power by burning wood. We had a catalytic fireplace installed (did it ourselves and then just had the certification done for insurance purposes) and it burns very efficient (15+ hours on one load of wood). Last year wood prices were $300/cord here. And with the cold weather most people's electric bill jumped to $500-800 (bi monthly). 7-8 months of wood burning (late September until end of April) and 4-5 cords seemed average. (We burned 3 or 3 1/2). However we make all our own firewood. Another winter or so, and our fireplace investment is paying off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo rough gigs forgot you asked. in Cali we use them for decoration and ambience so we put them in living or family rooms and then maybe use them once around Christmas lolol so ditto PL 

I can't decide if I want to get up and pump or go back to sleep... I know I should pump but I also know I want to sleep because A will be up in two hours for two hours


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sleep Dobs, always sleep.

Right, so, quote tattoos. Remember this opinion comes from a jaded, bitchy industry professional who deals with this all day long, so take with a shovel of salt and do what the f you want with your own body, it's your body.

Artists hate doing them - there's nothing artistic involved, it's boring, it's difficult and you can't charge as much as you should for the level of work involved because it's perceived to be 'easy' 'just script' etc when on the contrary, the simpler something is, the more perfect it has to be because every little wobble and blow out shows. It's trendy, so the pocketwatches, mandalas and minimalist text pieces of the 2010's is going to be the tribal and tweety pies and red devils of the 90's - won't age well and will just be cliche and unoriginal. No matter how meaningful to you (unless something like a handwritten signature where the value is in the writing, not the words) it's going to have been done hundreds, thousands times over. Add in people's unrealistic expectations of how it will heal and age (everyone wants it the way it looks on Pintrest - in reality, it fades, blurs, bleeds, goes lumpy - it doesn't stay perfect and crisp like freshly done - a decent artist should allow for this with minimum sizing, correct needle size etc to minimise the effects) and dumb-ass money grabbers doing stuff that's too fine, too close together, on fingers etc and giving everyone ideas, and they're just a giant pita :rofl:

For the wearer, either hide it, get it done massive or be prepared to answer 'ooh what does that say?' for the rest of your life like Kit :D

Mis-spelling should technically not be an issue because the tattoo will be stencilled on usually so artist, customer, counter-person and any random passers by will be called on to check the spelling and we even make people sign a form to say they checked spelling etc and that's definitely what they wanted. But I've seen many a wrongly spelled tattoo, obviously. It's a common reason for laser removal.

Writing this at work so apologies if makes no sense. I'll attach a picture of my own script, which I mostly use as an example of why no, we can't do that tattoo that size even though it looks fine printed on paper. It's about six years old. Kudos if you can even read what it says (it's a quote from Orwell's 1984)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0725.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

I can read it! Give me my kudos on nom nom lol I'm tired

I did sleep because A decided to not fall asleep for 40m and at that point I was over the idea of pumping lol so I'm pumping now

MS I think that's good insight. Knowing nothing of the technical side I agree about fads and cliche unless there's meaning to it. But meaning is so personal I say do what makes you happy.

Dug out the sketch I wanted. Probably never actually get it though.
The snake was because A- I like snakes and B- everyone in my family are tigers and I was the only snake. So it just highlighted my uniqueness.
The rose stood for my femininity, especially being the only daughter and granddaughter on my dad's side (no longer true). I also loved how people always say roses are beautiful but have this thorny other side to them. Which is how I feel as a person/my life. Like there's more than just a pretty flower.
The initials are for the nicknames I had as a kid before my dad died because I wanted a piece of my dad in there but then figured I should honor both my parents.
I'd ask the artist to adjust the snake somehow to really highlight the part that looks like a D since my name starts with a D
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1654.JPG
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## M&S+Bump

You could easily adjust the snake to coil tighter at the top so it looks like a D rather than an S :)

And totally. I have a coffee cup on one leg and a legendary Pokemon the full length of the other :rofl: I say nothing about other people's tattoos other than the technical execution of them (which I can easily separate from taste - it could be the ugliest tattoo in the world but if it's well done then credit where credit is due)


----------



## DobbyForever

That's nice of you :)

Speaking of legendaries do you have any in Pokémon go? Btw if I don't get my period this weekend I'm poas to make myself feel better


----------



## kittykat7210

Does anyone have any ideas what I could cover my monstrosity up with? M&s im looking at you :rofl: what's fun on an inner arm? But bare in mind I have kiddy arms haha. My quote is 4 years old now! Madness

I do have Pokemon go but even though I love Pokemon I hated Pokemon go :haha:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Nothing's fun on an inner arm, it hurts!! Rofl

Cover up, even though your piece is quite large, it's relatively spaced out so isn't as bad to cover as a big block of text or something solid. A bunch of flowers and vines or something like a japanese piece is the safe (easy) options - something with lots of lines and colour. 

I have the full complement of legendaries including mewtwo - I may have cheated a teensy bit for Raikou and Mewtwo :blush: They STILL haven't released EX raids in Glasgow and ain't nobody got time to wait for that.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl & Dobs- were in cali and we use our wood burning stove for heat! We don't have central heat or air. We do have wall heaters but it takes a lot of energy and it makes the bill go up a lot. So we just use the stove. 
And holy crap $500/cord?! We paid $150ish last year and DH is buying another cord this weekend and said it was about that. We used almost a whole cord last year but this year I'm sure it'll be closed to 2 cords with the babies and me. Or being pregnant. I may have threatened divorce once or twice when DH wanted a fire and I was already sweating. 

Tattoos- I'm still tattoo-less. Someday I'll finally get it. Maybe I should just call and make an appointment so we have to go. 

Vegas- this whole thing has hit me very hard. Maybe I'm more emotional than normal but I just can't stop watching the news and thinking about it. I've been living on the boys and DH a lot more this week. I just can't let them go. 


How's everyone else doing?


----------



## kittykat7210

Really? I didn't find my inner arm that bad, apart from right near the elbow because it was bone... But then I only had line work not shading! I might just whoever I go to to do whatever to cover it up, where do you live M&s? If you don't mind me asking!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I also have been holding A real close since Vegas. He slept in my arms that night, I couldn't put him down. I have family in Vegas, so I was up making sure they were all home (they were). But my old coach, who saved my life in high school/was my second mom, was in Vegas. She has a high schooler and a one year old. Some guy yelled shooter as she was checking in and she sheltered in place for hours before people found them and moved them to a safer location. She's home now, but she definitely is showing trauma. She's having panic attacks from things that sound like gunfire or they had the fire alarm go off and evacuated the building... I feel for her.

Green true true my parents have a fire pit outside and two fireplaces inside, but they have central heat and are not shy about using it. Their ac went out one day when I had A over and A was crying from the heat (mid heat wave) and my stepdad could not get a guy out there fast enough to fix it and totally got reemed lol.

MS how do you cheat lol. 

I just play in the car with my parents esp if we go to UCB because tons of pokestops and slow moving streets lol. Or half moon bay. My mom is obsessed and watching her play makes me not want to play lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and the Vegas thing sparked a fight with my grandparents (whose son lives in Vegas and they visit often) because apparently I am keeping A from them because black people have diseases r_r I'm currently not talking to them because the black card doesn't bug me but they had the audacity to say my dead father would be disappointed in me. So I told them the real disgusting thing is that they had three months to get one shot and I would have flown or driven to them but they didn't so they can get over themselves I'm not my easily bullied mom


----------



## kittykat7210

Wait what happened in Vegas???


----------



## DobbyForever

A couple nights ago a guy got a room on the 32nd floor of Mandalay Bay and opened fire on a concert with modified guns to make them shoot like automatics. He killed almost 60 people and injured over 500. When swat swarmed his room, he killed himself. It was very methodically planned but nobody knows why


----------



## M&S+Bump

You didn't hear on the news Kit? Some guy shot 59 people from his hotel room window.

I often wonder how much more it will take but I guess they did nothing after Sandy Hook and if small children getting gunned down isn't enough, nothing's going to change now either even though numerically it's the largest mass shooting yet, is that right?

Dobs I basically used a thing to tell my phone I was in New York and battled to get Raikou, then that gym happened to have a Mewtwo raid the following week that I got an invite to so I did it again and got that too.

Black people diseases what? I'm confused. Where do your grandparents live?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Please don't bring politics into it. It's a sad situation and I'm really over people talking politics. Just give the country and the world time to mourn. 

I'm so confused. Why would they say black people have diseases? Like you're part black, correct? So tjeh basically make no sense. It sounds like they didn't get a shot you requested them to get? Whooping cough?


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's not a political issue in the rest of the world, and to use that for political point scoring seems really lowdown :( people suck. I know hee-haw about politics in the US other than occasionally watching CNN and I'm happy to keep it that way - the crap over here is plenty enough to be worrying about.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that is aweeeessome!!! You rock

Basically I'm hardcore you can't visit with A without a tdap and I told everyone that while pregnant. It's not even like they are antivaxxers. Anyway so periodically they try to guilt me because they think I am making excuses to keep them away. They did it to my mom, and she would cave but I'm not caving. And I'm super pissed nowbut eveb now I won't be petty just get the damn shot r_r

The black part comes in because he's met SO's family (white as rice) and my family (Asian as rice) so they assume I make exceptions for them. Excel they are all vaccinated so I'm not making exceptions. r_r

Also sorry if my rice joke offended anybody I'm not very pc lol


----------



## DobbyForever

The left is definitely trying to use it as ammo for gun control, and like Green said there's a time for politics and a time to heal. Right now, vegas is still healing.

And yes this is our worst shooting in us history numbers wise. He killed so many people so quickly it was initially thought to be multiple shooters

I'm also surprised the news didn't reach you kit. A lot of cities around the world went dark to show solidarity with the US. Tel Aviv and Paris, I forget who else


----------



## DobbyForever

Going back to the ridiculousness that is the bay. This popped up in my newsfeed as a nearby home for sale. 2b/1bath nothing special list price 1.5mil and in the current market I guarantee it will go for above asking. Insanity

SO wants to change jobs and take a 30k paycut. I'm trying to be supportive but a part of me is cringing. I was starting to hope we'd be out of here next year
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1659.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness!! Our aerial is broken so we've got no actual TV until we can be bothered to fix it, I've just been watching Netflix and Sky go for 2 weeks!!

I'm so sorry to everyone involved that's awful, my thoughts are with anyone who's been affected, and I'm glad all you girls are okay, I feel so stupid for not knowing! I've not even seen anything on Facebook!

Dobs that house would go for like £120,000-£150,000 where I live, that's mad (obviously I haven't seen inside or anything but I think it would be about that


----------



## M&S+Bump

What is a tdap? 

Just looked up that 'first home' :rofl: That's a shed with some fancy furniture in. I can't believe someone is willing to part with 1.5mil for that!! :wacko:


----------



## M&S+Bump

1.5 mil round here (obviously not quite exact with conversion rate etc, but gives you an idea...)

https://www.s1homes.com/Houses-for-sale/2017033009284501.shtml

https://www.s1homes.com/Houses-for-sale/2017060702285015.shtml

Or a bargain at a mere million - that view...

https://www.s1homes.com/Houses-for-sale/2017061603132929.shtml


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies
Sorry I AM alive, but mega life drama- mom started major BS about 10 days ago...
SHE shoved me, then called the cops during a BS argument and here in FL apparently
F-ing carnie state SOMEONE has to go to jail whenever there is Dom violence...:roll:
I declined to send my 76 year old mother to jail she then sent ME to jail WTF???
I am soooo done with her. 
The hard thing is I am legit having to live between friends and my car cuz I can NOT go back to the house nor contact her in ANY way or I go BACK to jail....not gonna happen.
I can not believe this wench just got me a felony charge WTF???
Her only child!?!
I am away from the house at least a month, so NO $ at all from cooking, and missing a dog breeding that should happen NOW for all 3 my females grrrr:growlmad:
Soooo mega pissed.
To make it worse, she feels bad now and keeps trying to pass msgs to me which are an absolute NO NO....I can't even!
I am SO done with her ass after this.
It's also causing me to miss all the visit time with my son, as I can't be near her, and she is always at the house! grrrrr F-ing Grrrrr

Thankfully old man friend has come thru as usual, and gotten his sis to allow me to paint one of her rental properties, and stay there for the week.

And to add to the trainwreck entertainment that is J lol I broke up with new dude a few days ago cuz he was being an A hole, and met with my old donor ( see chart) THEN me and old man friend hooked up last night :blush: And out of no where he suddenly says "Oh shit! I'm cumming!"
WTF?? so now I have yet another conundrum after 40 cycles straight :dohh:
And therrrrre is your entertainment for the week lol
Hope you are all doing well, catch up later!


----------



## M&S+Bump

You should've just sent mama dearest to jail to chill and think about her actions :haha:


----------



## JLM73

TRUST me , had I known she would pull this BS, I WOULD have lol


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that view for real! I would die. That's so beautiful! And 16 bedroom house my ass that shit is a fing castle lol. Tdap is the whooping cough vaccine. Pediatricians here are very big on all caregivers/ family getting it cuz babies aren't fully protected until a year old and it can kill them. Anybody who works in the public sector, especially those around children. Public schools require it to enroll, waivers for religion.

J I second ms :(. Hugs sorry. Do you think old man friend did that on purpose? Would you go for DNA testing if this ends up being your cycle?


----------



## pacificlove

J, you don't fail to entertain, seriously with all the shit your mom has put you through, I am surprised you stuck up for her!!

Green, like you I can't read the news anymore. Under the 58 victims were 4 Canadians, one of them died in the arms of a bartender. She held on to him for hours, talk to his mom and making sure his body was taken care of for his family. Nobody should be alone. This broke my heart.... 

My rant: what is up with parents not telling their kids to "stop interrupting, don't be a know-it-all, and if you aren't actively playing with a toy then someone else can play with it - don't say no when someone asks to have it (possessiveness at it's best in that child over everything!)". And leave your frigging snacks out of the library!!!!! You didn't see the sign at the door?? No reason for your child to act all possessive because mine saw snacks and now wants them too and walks over to him every every chance he gets


----------



## JLM73

Well me and the boyfriend had done nothing a week before O for sure.
Sooo I would be able to get donor to do a DNA test no prob, old manfriend I would not bother testing as 1 he THINKS he pulled out in time, and 2 if this is the cycle- it can only be donor or manfriend.
I was with donor Saturday and Monday....+ opks Fri and Saturday. I usually O on 2nd opk if I get 2:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

PL my teammates used to let parebts borrow a book called "the collapse of parenting" title pretty much says it all :rofl:

I can't read the stories. After the one about the off duty SFPD cop who told his wife to run while he stayed behind to help people, then found out two days later she was dead... ugh no I can't I'm honestly glad I am on leave so I don't have to talk to the kids about it

J well I hope it is your cycle! How would it work out if it was mf? Wasn't he the one all piney for you?


----------



## shaescott

M&S thanks for the perspective, I'll definitely take that into consideration. 

Las Vegas, it's just terrible. I don't really know what to say honestly, it's just so shocking, but I'm glad people are coming together to help the victims. Many thoughts and positive vibes and prayers to those affected. 

Dobs it's totally their fault that they won't just get a damn shot. Keep being strong. 

J I would've totally sent my mother to jail if she attacked me and it was me or her. If you're able, I would tell them what really happened and that you didn't have the heart to send your old mother to jail, I would rat her out 100%. How terrible. Makes me fume. 

Today was shitty, I'm sick, I missed my classes and forgot to turn in a homework online cuz I was sleeping. Every time I wake up I'm soaked in sweat, I'm not sure if this is about to be some crazy fucking period or if it's cuz I'm sick, but people around me have colds and I'm starting to get sniffly and cough-y so... sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae you're sick I think you should be allowed an extension, no? :(. Hugs hope you feel better :(


----------



## gigglebox

Shae hope you feel better.
Dayum dobs, i hope that house is at least beautiful inside and fully upgraded.
J welcome back! How long did they book you? Well hey if your issue was the sperm not egg you have twice (maybe thrice?) the chance at a good one making the distance :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Examples of million dollar homes where I grew up.

Here's a 1.5 mil.
https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/489-West-St_Paxton_MA_01612_M42694-56298

Here's a 1.3 mil.
https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/757-Salisbury-St_Worcester_MA_01609_M49898-03358

Town where I'm currently living for college for 1.1 mil:
https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/3-Lamb-Rd_Nashua_NH_03062_M45724-89917


----------



## shaescott

So turns out I'm sick AND on my period :rofl: yay life. But last night my roommate came in and gave me NyQuil and was like "go to sleep". She's a sweetheart. She's sick too and she folded my laundry when I was in class this morning, like I love her so much. 

This weekend I'm visiting my grandfather, picking apples, and going to the cider mill we always go to. So that'll be nice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I wanna move there except idk that's a lot of house. I'd need people to like clean it and chase spiders and ghosts away

Sooooo thrilled this roomie is working out! That was super nice of her :). Sorry about the double whammy. But yay for the weekend plans!

Gigs what will most likely happen is a tech couple will buy it, demolish it, and build a new house. That's the trend.

So good news: A consistently does 6-8 hours at night. Bad news: he has pushed his bedtime down to 6pm! And between dinner and just plum not being able to sleep, I'm back to only getting 3-4 hours before the 2-2 hour wake ups start r_r. Which I do not need when I start work again in a week r_r

Definitely picking up an hpt. I'm cd 28 and prettt sure I ovulate around cd 15. And I did be aeoubd that time. And I did mess up a couple pills. I got some cramping yesterday and I'm sure my mind is worrying over nothing but I want some reassurance


----------



## pacificlove

Geez... I still don't have my period back! And I really thought with eliminating night feeds, my supply is noticably lower too I really thought I'd get it back by now. Maybe only once L is fully weaned which I'll do at 1. The long break has been nice, but bd with a sock on is getting old...


----------



## shaescott

Oh geez Dobs that's scary, I hope you're not preggers (since you don't want to be). I'm sure you'll be fine. Btw I laughed when you said chase the ghosts away :rofl: I don't want a huge house either because of maintenance and time to get from one end to the other. I want a moderate sized house. And a great view. Every room should have a purpose. A useful purpose. But yeah roomie is great, and she seems to love me despite the fact that I'm a hot mess lol. She said her boyfriend even thought I was funny which makes me super happy cuz I'm not used to people liking me irl. :)


----------



## Pinkee

what a difference.
Shae this is what a million dollar house looks like in my area 

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/4506-SW-Ormandy-Way_Portland_OR_97221_M19404-70812

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/85-NE-Highland-St_Portland_OR_97211_M11818-82137

not so flossy. the cost of living here is ridic. 

how's everyone today?


----------



## shaescott

Pinkee the insides are gorgeous at least! But yeah I've been to Oregon before, my mom has friends who live there, and they say that the cost of housing is insane. Plus it's up North but hardly any snow! I need my snow. I used to want to live in Oregon but when I found out about the snow issue I figured Vermont will do nicely. Very snowy there. Anyway, while in Oregon I went to that huge bookstore, and visited my mom's friends who lives in a college town with mineral springs that taste terrible lol and they have a Shakespeare thing going there too. Can't remember the name of the town though.

Edit: I think it's Ashland, OR.


----------



## Pinkee

Ah yes Powell's bookstore, the cornerstone of our hipster genre. Fabulous.
I'm thinking Sodaville, Corvallis or Monmoth is the most common springs.
Definitely not to much snow, but it's great for a past Nevadan like me.


----------



## kittykat7210

If I had an infinite amount of money I would live here;

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-63809798.html

But something like this would be nice! 

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-42892542.html

As it is I don't even have a real engagement ring let alone enough money for a massive house, we are in a 2 bed town house, looking to buy a 3 bed property since our last one we were supposed to move into before Evie arrived fell through. But we won't be able to afford more than £200,000 since I'll be going back part time


----------



## shaescott

Honestly if I had infinite money I'd have my house custom designed for me. 

Pinkee I googled it and it's Ashland, OR. With the Shakespeare festival. 

Kitty I'd love an engagement ring too lol but I'm not married yet so it's less urgent. Currently I have an engraved band. It was on sale for like $30 lol. I don't even care if my engagement ring is $60, like as long as it looks real, it's good enough for me. I don't need a diamond, I'll take CZ any day, like I just want something that looks real to me (and I am not an expert at all lol).


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo so pretty I love looking at houses. Those views! We tossed around moving to Portland, but I'd only agree if I got to SAH. I'm not going to be that far from family and work f/t nope. Don't they not like us Californians up there though? Because we're running there in droves trying to escape California prices and driving up home values or something?

Re testing I forgot in order to test I have to go but one and A has been a butt all day and we have pt in two hours so I'm just gonna nap instead and wait it out


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs hope you aren't pregnant again...I know things are a bit crazy right now! But if you test you better post it :p

My friend just told me she's pregnant. My God, the broody I'm dealing with is real! Someone tell me how much having another right now would not be ideal!

I know cartingg around this many kids would not be ideal...but I love this kid and especially now that we're past the infant stage...makes me want to do it again! I must be insane!


----------



## M&S+Bump

These are some nice houses!

I figure if I could afford a million pound house, I could probably stretch to a cleaner for it.. I'm seriously considering a cleaner for where I am just now :rofl:

Kit you're doing amazing with having 200k budget, that's impressive imo. We juuuust managed to acquire £152k mortgage and put down the rest to buy this place and I wouldn't like to be paying off anything higher, council tax and mortgage is painful enough as it is!

Hope you feel better soon Shae. 

Sounds like A is doing great, Dobs. It gets easier. Or you get used to it, one of the two...

Tough day today. The thought of endoscopy is freaking me out, the hospital had no reassurance (their helpful recommendation was that actually they get really good feedback from people who just choose throat numbing spray and no sedation at all and maybe I'd like to try that? It's not that bad a procedure, after all. Hell NO - you ever had one? No? Then shut your damn mouth instead of telling me it's not that bad, I've just told you I've had one, I'm traumatised and now having flashbacks and nightmares because the next one is coming up and you want me to go in fully conscious?!) Hung the phone up and proceeded to have a full panic attack in the living room and scared poor Elisabeth. I'm just so flippin' tired of feeling so out of control.


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's not that bad Gigs - we started trying again when Nathaniel was this age and Joe had just turned two, and I was pregnant again two months later.

Wouldn't like to think about another baby this time round though.. :haha: maybe in a few years.


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure if it helps you at all but deep breathing helps me a little when I'm feeling out of control. Not for full on panic attacks though...i take klonopin or sedatives lol

I yeah I'm thinking if Lev is walking then a third wouldn't be so bad...it's the logistics of carrying two carriers that intimidates me. Also getting all kids to school. As it is we are trying to get Des into a school that takes kids with mild special needs, but assuming Lev has no issues, come school age he'll be going to a different school...and then a third. 

Actually that doesn't sound so horrible lol


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s I'm sorry about the panic attack :( I don't understand what their problem is, endoscopys are horrible, if you want to be unconscious then they should let you be :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I've done a double carry with third in the pushchair, but only for short periods because it was hard on my back. Both Joe and Nat were early walkers so it made it much easier that way, and we just kept the car seats in the car. School - Joe only started school last year lol and both boys go to the same one so can't help there! Mornings are a pain but DH manages to get everyone fed, dressed and boys to school with Isaac in the pram for the walk round on his own if I've had a bad night, so it's definitely doable...

The best my doctor will offer is a betablocker, which I take the max dose of already. To get prescribed any kind of sedative here you need to be old, already addicted to them or a drug addict of some other kind coming off something else. I know a girl who knows a girl so if it gets bad enough, I can possibly acquire valium on the black market, but even from drug dealers it's hard to get hold of this stuff these days.

I was told that I'd be out of it and not remember last time, Kit - I was conscious and while I felt slightly fuzzy, sedated I was not - I've had stronger sedation from over the counter antihistamines &#128545; I remember every ******* second, and it lasted a lot longer than standard thanks to the number of biopsies they took. I felt all those too. So apparently that's the options - the sedation I had last time, throat spray or both. I've e-mailed my doctor and will need to seriously consider cancelling if they can't do better than that - I did myself damage last time with trying to rip the tubes out of my throat and had to be held down... unconscious is the only way this is happening lol


----------



## DobbyForever

So A woke up early from his nap then passed back out so I got three hpts. I'll take one when I can get him back to bed which the droopy eyelids suggest will be in 10ish monutes


----------



## DobbyForever

Almost had a heart attack because I thought I saw a squinter. Our last bd was like a week ago so if I don't get af in a week then I'll test again. I really need to get a shot because I'm really not good at taking my pill. Today I took it an hour late
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1673.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## DobbyForever

MS big hugs I'm sorry they were insensitive and I wish I had some advice. The only thing that helped with my ptsd was hitting s* and exhausting myself physically. K'tan was so good for my mental health lol

Re three kids no idea but you'd make it work no matter what their ages cuz you're a boss mom

PT was ok. Back again in 2 weeks to spend another $65 for her to remind me to stretch him and tell me his head is still messed up and stretch him/do tummy time for like 40m lol. I did get my flu shot today (which is why I was late getting my pill because my pill alarm went off while she was sticking me and then I ran around trying to find a water fountain then I gave up and had to go to the store so o figured I'd buy water but obviously by then forgot and ended up going to three stores for stuff cuz A was passed out then got home and went to take out his paci and remembered that's where I stored my pill I didn't take... oops)


----------



## shaescott

M&S that's terrible. They definitely gave you way too low a dose of the sedative. I had propofol and I remember talking to them as it was being administered and then waking up in recovery. 

Dobs I see squinters on almost every test ever lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I have lineeye... So yeah, my opinion don't count sh!t.

Ms: wish I had any advice for you.... Hugs, breath! Hopefully your doctor will listen to your concerns! Fx

Shae: are you still sick?? If yes, hope you are feeling better?!

L barely used the boob today. I am almost sad that this special time is over.. I re-filled his cup at least once today and loves cheddar cheese! If cheese comes out, he'll totally disregard any other snacks on his plate at the moment. Still ate grapes and ground beef, yoghurt and a few other things today among a surprising amount of cheese....


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles* don't hate me but i*think* I see a squinter lol
That looks to be a $test tho so could just be fluke cheapie factor:shrug:

Well good news ...man friend's sis is letting me stay at one of her rental homes for the week....but in exchange she wants me to paint
Not a big deal, but she wants allllll the wood trim, cabinets, fireplace etc painted white
:saywhat:
It's ALOT 
And imo, a mistake as lots of ppl like wood here, and it's not gonna look as nice as she thinks

Also man friend pissed me off refusing to hook up. ..me thinks he's embarrassed by the other night's faux paus,but he's CLAIMING to suddenly want to be a good hubby:roll:
This from the guy that had a threesome with 2 coworkers 2 months ago and tried to get me to join:rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo cheddar cheese is bomb! I miss cheese :(. One slice of cheese and poor A has gut wrenching gas and cries all day. That's really awesome that he's such a good eater! Sorry the flip side to that is him bfing less :(. Big hugs crazy that he's almost a year!

Ladies your lack of resounding bfn is making me nervous =\. I did remember to email my gyn about a shot (the pamphlet says it exists) because I can't keep messing up my pills. That's how my brother and I made it into this world. I just couldn't deal. I'm pretty sure they passed up my probationary status because I was out... they would have called me in to sign a new contract two months ago and I know they were planning to bump me. Sigh: I just can't lose a third job because of being pregnant.


----------



## DobbyForever

J yikes about the painting. Can you do it bits at a time or are you going to try and knock it out on a few looooong days? Sorry man friend went cold fish. 

A is 11w today is it possible it could just be leftover? Ugh looking back on my chart we only did it once on cd 9 and once cd 20, and I had O signs (though you know how I feel about signs) around cd 15. Which would make today due. I don't even know if I even had a period. I had 4 light/med bleed says no cramping. Three days of spotting cd 15. Fcvnkjgxdg


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs*
Depo shot for the win lol
I took it after both my older kids and had NO periods, was kinda nice, and only have to get it every 3 months. ..
BUT if you want more kiddos, it takes a while to start Oing again


----------



## JLM73

She's paying me $400 and I needed that asap, so gonna try and knock it out quickly.
Also what are you doing up woman lol, my insomnia is REAL!


----------



## DobbyForever

We wouldn't ttc for a second for a minimum of 3 to 5 years, and I wouldn't be in a hurry. I'm 9 years older than my brothers and I'm much closer to them than my older brother (3 years). Plus I won't have a second kid without permanent status at my job so i wouldn't have to worry about only trying during certain months. Though I would definitely aim to have be due in April so my mat leave backs up into summer so I get 6 months with my kid


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol A woke up to eat at 2:20 (last feed 6:15pm, hung out, and then bath so asleep by like 7:15?). He's such a good sleeper but ugh I hate this not eating after 6:30pm thing. And now I'm pumping. Can't even skip this session it's always my most productive PLUS my boobs were full. And with him starting daycare on Monday I need as much milk in play as possible


----------



## DobbyForever

Good news: I pumped 8.5 oz (most ever and with some leftover in the fridge makes 3 feedings)
Bad news: I totally forgot to wipe my nipples before pumping and I had put the antifugal on after last pump so I really should toss it =\. But the part of me is like I wear shields so most of it probably rubbed off on it's own in the almost 8 hours since I pumped last but the other is like why risk it


----------



## JLM73

You should be fine Dobs. ..likely rubbed off as you said
Congrats on the huge pumping! 
OMG....sooooo tired and can't sleep, class in like an hour. Yawwwwwn


----------



## DobbyForever

Booo how do you manage on one hour sleep?! I'm over here dying with my 4.5 hours then 3 more hours lol.

I might just give him one and if he doesn't have a reaction do the other two. I do a half a* job of cleaning it off anyway

In other news I have been having af cramps all night but no bleeding. Lower back is achy. So hopefully the witch shows soon. She's probably waiting for Saturday because I made plans to give SO all my attention on saturdsy


----------



## M&S+Bump

The antifungal stuff isn't dangerous anyway even if it was left on - it just tastes a bit yuck. I've applied it then literally had to feed again straight away so no way of wiping it all off. They wouldn't give you something that was going to contaminate the milk.

I don't see anything on that test. :) you're still lactating which does a number on your hormones so adds a little protection as well. 

J I think you're right white isn't going to look like she thinks :haha: but hey! $400 is $400!

Imma be a spoilsport and say I'm worried about you having unprotected sex with a guy that gets around. You don't know where these people have been and there's some scary pathogens doing the rounds. Please be careful &#128560;

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. My doctor hasn't replied (tbh I wasn't really expecting one - he's not 'my' doctor, just the one I've been dealing with about the genetics stuff) Dr Google tells me that in the UK they tend to favour a drug called Midazolam for sedation for this, because as far as the medical profession is concerned this is a minor procedure and not only not painful but any 'discomfort' is usually mild. I can only imagine that not a one of whoever has written the info pages for various websites has actually ever had it done. I'm going to phone again on Monday. I've had propofol before for dental treatment and it worked perfectly. I want that for this, none of yer benzo s**te :rofl: 

PL, Ella is also a total cheese fiend. She just wants a bowl of grated cheese for a snack!

I've been asleep most of the day so brain is mushed, I did read everything, I promise.

DH brought home a pumpkin yesterday. The kids have decided it's to be carved today but until then, it's a football. I see this ending badly. Joe asked me why my tummy was big. 'Is it because you have a baby in there?' Damn, I hope not lol! No, I meant because you've had babies in there before. Yes, probably son. There was me thinking my belly was actually looking not too bad even though my weight is still stuck at 20lb more than I'd like...


----------



## JLM73

I'm in zombie mode trust me, to make it worse I was 2 mins late for class and the instructor won't let you in even a second late
Grrrrr so I'm wasting my life away for an hour and a half till next class
Ughhh
Dob do you usually cramp before AF
I can't recall
Tho having a baby can certainly change how AF is


----------



## JLM73

MS he swears he used condoms with them, and as I have tested clean the last 3 months in a row, including last week, I will KNOW if he passes anything to me. 
And if so:trouble:
He knows I have a standing rule with threat of castration lol
My donor is ocd and a germophobe so I've no worries there. 
He's also very picky and quirky, which is why he's remained single lol. 

Also it's still up in the air whether man friend deposited anything. He takes medicine for gout that sometimes leaves him unable to finish, that's why I was shocked when he panicked and said he was finishing within 30 secs of being in the hot pocket! 
I would *guess* for him to announce that AND be shocked that he had to feel it coming out? ?
Normally he's king of holding back and has a master's degree in pulling out lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

You ladies talk a lot!

Shae- how are you feeling? Your roomie sounds so sweet, so glad the other one left so you got this one!

Dobs- A is a champ sleeper! My boys went to bed around 6 for a long time. They are just not starting to last until 7. DH gets home around 630 so we're used to eating diner late though. I just wish we could all eat dinner together but who knew babies went to sleep so early! I agree the antifugal shouldn't be a problem. 

MS- when is the procedure? I feel like you should be able to get something more. Hopefully they will be able to work with you!

Wook- any baby updates?

Gigs- I imagine 3 kids just being complete craziness. Which I mean, after two ya might as well add more!

J-hi! Glad you're back!

Seriously, who knew you could buy a freakin castle! That's not even that much money-compared to here. Haha 
Speaking of houses. DH wants to move. Kind of. Our landlord is super awesome and owns a ton of houses and the house DH wants might become available since the guy hasn't been paying rent and DH wants to mention we want it. But I'm just like, "dude I love our rent. It's so cheap. I'll make a small house work" unless I get pregnant then we're Fd. 

I can't remember anything else. 

My kids are growing way too fast. They both can stand Without support! M1 can do it for so long and M2 Judy a few seconds. They're only 9 months old, slow down kids!


----------



## shaescott

J I feel like when it's a shock they know it's happening when it's actually happening. 

Gonna tell a little story example that's very graphic. 

*MAJOR  TMI WARNING*. 


Spoiler
So recently SO and I were getting it on, and I was sitting on his face lol, facing away from his body, and he was doing himself with righty at the same time. Had been going for like 5 minutes and I reached my hand back and touched his upper thigh right next to the equipment and suddenly felt something hot and wet hit my hand :rofl: he was totally shocked, he thought he wasn't anywhere near that but when I touched him he just went off. It was odd. But we just took it in stride. I thought it was kinda a testament to how much I turn him on :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

J... if I had a dollar for every guy who swears I'm the only one he doesn't use condone with... I could buy that million dollar shack in menlo park :rofl: stis are all fun and games when you just get something cleared up with a round of antibiotics but not so fun when it's serious. And i'm MS he clearly gets around so it just takes one lady to have something. And honestly condoms in a threesome you think he's really practicing good sex habits in a threesome? It would kill the mood lol. And unless you would actually castrate him it's an empty threat. Like when other guys bluff about beating up guys for disrespecting their girls versus my guy will pull a knife on you and not think twice about using it. Just be careful sorry if I overstepped

MS hopefully they give you that good stuff. I would think given your level of anxiety they would make an exception


----------



## DobbyForever

Green awww it's crazy because I am yearning for those days but I know when they get here I'll miss this. Like I miss when he was 5lbs. He's so big now. How much worse is the rest? Aren't you ntnp? Might be time to look into moving aka I want you knocked up buahaha

Also omg did you hear the average rent for a 2 bed APARTMENY in cupertino is 5k/month?! Like how can so many people even afford that?!

Shae lol I don't have a comment lol


----------



## JLM73

Oh trust me man friend is well aware that I always come through if I have a thread about something we've known each other for over 10 years he knows I don't play around.
Also his threesome was very much a planned event and he is extremely germophobic as well as being afraid to get someone pregnant.
He trusts no one on that note lol
It's only because he's known me for over 10 years that he is even willing to fly without a cape with me haha and he definitely drills me with questions just to be sure it's not a time I can get pregnant and that I haven't gotten anything from someone I dated...
And I don't play that crap of somebody knowingly passing a disease to me especially if it's a deadly one it's a felony and I will put someone's ass in jail for that


----------



## DobbyForever

Alrighty. Sounds good when are you testing? Can't remember if anybody asked/you said yet


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs you could just be cramping from a shrinking uterus after all that pumping. That said i see a faint line but only halfway across the test which makes me feel it's not actually there. 

Shae that would make me feel powerful lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, my brother works in Cupertino and rents. Can't believe how much he spends on rent each month! Plus his flights back and forward about every other weekend to see his GF in Canada! Apparently saying the sentence "I work for apple" opens a lot of doors...

Green: move now! Unless your current set up works for 3 kids? 
L is now almost 11 months and full on walking, every once in a while will he crawl only to realize walking is faster... Sigh.....he grew up too fast and I am so conflicted about a second child.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wtf 5k a month for rent? You could live in the centre of London for that. Or buy my brother's two bed flat in less than six months outright :rofl: Guess if your potential pay outweighs the expenditure of where you need to live then batter in! 

What's the conflict PL? What you thinking about it :) I will say that a 1-yo is by no means done growing up - I know it seems that way when you compare them to a newborn - but an 18-mo putting words together is as amazing as when they start to walk, and a squishy two-year old naming shapes and scribbling drawings for you is delicious... there's something at every stage to both melt your heart and drive you to the brink of insanity...

Shae yeh I'd get a kick out of that too :D we're both pretty in control of our bodies so to surprise my DH is quite rare. But I have the odd trick for when I feel like pulling out all the stops.. 

Carrying a knife for any other reason than you just bought it for your kitchen, are taking it home in a shopping bag and can prove it round here buys you a one-way ticket in the back of a police car. But I'm a little bit glad DH grew up in a rough estate and has no hesitation in protecting us if needed - the 'Glesga Kiss' being his knee-jerk reaction to a threat of violence :rofl: he's never been on the losing end of a fight in the time I've known him, although thankfully also the fights have been very few and far between.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I am only about 5-6 dpo if I had to guess by those opks...
no temping this month given the home situation...my therms are both there.
I'm thinking O was where the 2nd +opk was, as it was darker than the 1st pos, and i felt some Ov prickliness, and my cervix was high and wide open then.
Had a few times of Ute pain today so who knows what's goiing on in there :haha:
All I know is I love that my donor dude comes ( hehe) thru on short notice, but MAN does he do some jack hammering on the cervix!
He is HUGE...meaning thick and very long.
I took a good look this last round and O M G:shock:
He wasn't even hard yet and when he dropped trou NO joke it hangs like 8-9 inches...FLACID!
Thankfully he doesn't "grow" much more!
I recall when we first started dating years ago, he told me his exes all complained about his size.
I thought - oh no! he's small!
Then he said they all said it was too big, and hurt, and his ex before me never wanted sex due to that, or he wasn't allowed to go all the way in.
I immed thought Suuuurrrre buddy:roll:
Dude doth not lie.
I think being somewhat petite he thought I would be the same.
Nope I just deal and take it :rofl:
He is very considerate however, and goes slowly etc.
He only tried to beat the hell outta my cervix the first time I used him as a donor and I think that was "payback" for curbing his ass as a BF back then :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

I guess I spoke of the witch too often... Guess who's back!!? So let's see what this turns into... Crampy right now. Ladies what is your experience with AF after pregnancy,are they heavier, or...? 

Ms, you are so right...he isn't done growing up. I just feel so happy with L right now that I don't want to change our happiness. On the other hand I really do want a sibling for Logan....


----------



## DobbyForever

PL yeah working for apple will do that lol that's nice too since their hq is there. Easy commute. Plus Cupertino is just nice lol I agree why conflicted?

MS ikr Bay Area is stupid cuz tech companies pay out the butt. Yeah I thought you couldn't but I believe Cali is an open carry state (as in you can carry certain kinds of knives openly). I think some you can even close carry Idk I don't listen when SO talks about stuff like that. I think folding knives are close carry and non folding are open? Idk but yeah he always has a knife. Dude answers the door with a knife. My problem is SO protects everybody. And having lost my dad to altruism I'm the b* who is like eff that let them deal or call the cops. I'm glad hubs protects you but more glad he doesn't have to :)

Trying my slow cooker out to see if I can use that. Trying to feed A, cook dinner, get him to bed all at once is not working. Also got my mom to take A so SO and I are going riding and wine tasting :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I missed a page


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I get you. Makes sense. I felt that way looking at A the other day

J so donor is actually doing you? That sounds weird lol you know what I mean. No more Ai? Hopefully that helps! Also lol and coming through


----------



## JLM73

*Dob* yea, since I'm away from home I had nada of preseed, soft cups etc, so direct to source.
He's an ex BF so not a big deal- been there done that, and he keeps it all business, no kissing, groping etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nice! I think that should help! No risk of ups being knocked over ;)


----------



## shaescott

J- Geez I can't imagine sex without any touching or kissing or anything. Obviously it's for the best for you two since he's just acting as a donor, and it's sex for pregnancy rather than for pleasure. But like me personally, I've only ever been with SO, and since we love each other and aren't just acting as sperm-egg donors, sex is an intimate thing. I don't mean slow and romantic with classical music playing, cuz that's not true at all, we can be very much all about the physical (but not like tab A in slot B until :spermy: lol which is what you're doing I assume), it's lots of touching and pleasure-oriented activity. But like even when it's very physical there's still an emotional element at play, and I can't imagine sex without that. Please don't think I'm shitting on your arrangement cuz I'm not, like you're an adult and you can do whatever you damn please, and whatever works for you is great, like I'm sure some ladies on here can/used to have casual sex with no emotions attached or strictly sex for babymaking and like that's fine cuz consenting adults, not my business, I just mean I personally don't think I could have sex without that emotional component. Although since you've dated him before at least you know him so it's not like some awkward exchange with a stranger. Idk. I'm rambling. Don't mind me. I haven't had sex in a week and my brain is like set on sex and I know a week is nothing to a lot of you ladies especially after having a baby but like I'm used to getting it every weekend and I'm away this weekend so I'm not getting it lol so my brain is thinking about it a lot. Blah. Word vomit.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nvm we're not going wine tasting. I fucking hate this asshole sometimes. $120 down the drain

Edit I rage quit and just tossed A in the car and stormed off to my mom's. Forgetting my pump in the process ffs. According to SO I left lights in and didn't even lock the door oops. We are still going not that I want to be around him. It'll be a miracle if I make it to A's 18th birthday. I should have just let him relinquish his rights when I had the chance


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I hope you don't share my experience because it would mean a break up but I felt the same way with my first lover. Felt the same way with most of my bfs. Definitely said and felt all those things at your age. Then five years later I was in Vegas for three days and slept with a guy because I liked his accent (two nights), a guy because he was famous and my ex idolized him, and a pre op tranny because I thought she was sexually a she so I turned down a threesome because I wanted to be with a girl and was sad (though not deterred) upon seeing penis. Also think in the course of a month I slept with three people: a friend of mine and a random's roomie cuz random was sleeping then went back and did random. And then I slept with three coworkers which was fun because one day we all had lunch hard duty together and it became very clear very quickly I had slept with all of them :rofl: a lot of this happened because I was unaware Netflix and chill meant sex and they were there and clearly in the mood so why not I was rebounding HARD


----------



## DobbyForever

More complaining: I forgot my pump parts at home in my pissyness so at 4:45am I had to go to cvs and buy a single manual pump for $40 and took me an hour to express enough to feel satisfied. Luckily A was a trooper and slept from 7-4:30 so I managed 5.5 hours of sleep. Back to sleep for 40m yawn

I think I'm going to talk to SO about breaking up. I can't stand him and A deserves better role models.


----------



## M&S+Bump

What happened? :hugs:

Also why does wine tasting cost money? I thought the point was you go and sample then end up buying glasses/bottles/cases depending on what kind of place (ie bar/distillery/vineyard) I wouldn't be paying good money just to taste wine since you're not even supposed to swallow it :rofl:

Manual pumps are rubbish. 

I've definitely done sex without emotions, including with a guy I was supposed to be in a relationship with :rofl: My experimentation got cut short with meeting DH at 18 though. 

Nathaniel snuck into our bed last night and wet it &#128530; So now the whole room smells like pee because obviously we don't have a waterproof mattress cover like the kids do. So glad today is when SIL takes them away for a night. I'm ordering pizza and slobbing out on the couch and nobody will shout 'mummy mummy mummy' at me or want 'something out of the fridge' or 'can I get..?' and it shall be bliss.


----------



## M&S+Bump

AF after pregnancy - I had no periods to speak of before pregnancy, maybe like once a year or something so when they did come, it was hellish. After pregnancy they became more regular and were fairly normal I think, a couple heavy days followed by a few more which were lighter. The first one is not usually pleasant though, for me at least.

Love my slow cooker. I always mean to be organised and do the freezer bag slow cooker meals but yeh. One day lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

The f* if I know what happened. He was going to the gym and next thing I knew he was chirping in my ear because I was too tired to have sex so I chirped back. I'I just sick of fighting with his selfish ass. Btw not chirping like about the sex just clearly sexually frustrated lol

Ikr I usually go to free tastings and buy a bottle to be nice. This is the first I paid. One is a tour and tasting and the other just a tasting. SO did offer to pay but since it was my idea and I'm a snob and will only go to pretty wineries I feel bad lol

I was pleasantly surprised. I pump 30m on my electric double so I was like ffff my boobs were rock hard too since it was 8 hours since my last pump. But I felt like I got my 9oz out in a reasonable amount of time but yeah my electric would have been faster and probably gotten more. My mom was sitting with a bottle on my other boob freaking out every time she missed a drop because "every drop is precious" :rofl:

MS lmfao high five I've had emotionless sex in relationships too! Usually there planning the next day or thinking about food hahahaha

Sorry about the bed! Yay for a mommy night off!

My chicken was nice but the sweet potatoes sat in chicken juices so they tasted like chicken which was naaaaasty.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbles*:hugs:
Sorry SO is being an ass

*Shae* no worries lol
don't get me wrong, me and donor have affection for each other since we've dated in the past, then have kept in touch since over the years. 
He's just very much used to being an older single guy living solo, and is set in his ocd routine lol
before I meet last hub, I meet with him and hung out to see if we could rekindle, but it just doesn't feel the same, that ship has sailed. ..

I personally wouldn't have a prob with him kissing touching etc, but I think he doesn't want to to stay buffered and not become attached again. 
So I respect it...also it's by no means like some mechanical act, there is more a freaky animal lust vibe :rofl:
We are usually both semi exhausted after, with my legs shaking and him laid out:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Part of me really wants AF to show today cuz otherwise I'm throwing SO some pity sex


----------



## DobbyForever

Like literally the other day he was saying how nice it is to he Aiden to just shut himself and have me clean up and I'm like you leave your mustache hair everywhere, literally clog the toilet with your shit and not tell me then leave me to unclog it, and leave cups everywhere! Worse than a f*ing baby/kid because you are a grown a* man. But it's my fault. I let him do it. Because he just tries to turn s* back on me when I try to have a constructive conversation about it. Vitchoco soddt venting 

Also my boobs feel weird now lol


----------



## Jezika

Sorry you're having issues Dobs. It's so hard not to bicker as new parents even at the best of times. Hope you work it out soon.

Re: emotionless sex, definitely been there. A lot. If one was to plot a graph of the level of activity of my sex life over time, it would be heavily skewed to the left with a depressing flatline to the right.

Re: house prices, definitely not as bad as Cali, but this is what you get in my neighbourhood for $1-2million CAD. Actually I'd be surprised if the house sells for that. It would usually be way more for something like that. 

https://www.realtor.ca/Residential/...--200-BLOOR-ST-W-Toronto-Ontario-M5S1T8-Annex

https://www.realtor.ca/Residential/...-MADISON-AVE-Toronto-Ontario-M4V2W7-Casa-Loma

Also, I'm super frustrated lately because Tilly's sleep is all over the place. She randomly wakes up crying and is waking up early. It's bringing the bad mother out in me because rather than me just rolling with it and realizing that an 8am wake-up instead of 10am is not a huge deal, I feel exhausted and annoyed that both of us feel exhausted. I wonder whether her molars are coming in and that's why. She's fine otherwise. Merrghhh.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, post preg periods for me have been usual flow but much longer cycles (50ish days instead of 28. If I was actually having sex I would probably have worried about pregnancy, but alas, no worries there).


----------



## M&S+Bump

That townhouse is gorgeous for sure, but so small for that amount of money &#128561;

I feel your pain Dobs, my DH is the same with mess - he'll take a cereal packet out of the cupboard and leave it on the counter instead of putting it back, when both require exactly the same effort. Leaves rubbish, cans, packets on the counter or table instead of putting them in the bin which he has to go past to leave the kitchen. Etc etc. It's infuriating.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I put socks on this kid's hands because no matter what, even with no nails, he has destroyed his face.

He managed to wriggle the socks off overnight and made his nose bleed :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0741.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wookie130

M&S- He's cute even with the self-manglement. :rofl:

Ah, yes, emotionless sex. I've usually had most of my sex within the context of relationships, and yeah, there's been a lot of intimacy and deep meaningful sex...but now that I'm a middle-aged mother, and DH and I have been married for several years, I'm definitely more in a mindset to just get-down-to-it, and just-stick-your-face-in-my-crack-and-then-let's-get-it-on type of thing. I don't need a lot of romancing these days, and I don't mind just assuming the position, and having at it. For some reason, my DH seems to think that it needs to be all slow and nice and stuff, and I'm all busting out the jumper cables and motor oil. :rofl:

Post-partum periods. Ugh. With my other two, I got it exactly one month after both of their deliveries, which was only a couple of weeks after my lochia had stopped. Ewww.

J!!!! How crazy is your life, seriously? Damn your mom for slapping that felony on you like that, and having you go to jail!!!! WTF, really?

Dobs- Sorry things are tough with you and SO right now. :(

AFM- 3 weeks and 6 days until this baby is coming OUT, and I'm so ready. I'm swollen, itchy, bitchy, and tired. So ready to meet this LO.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jumper cables and motor oil :rofl: we're a lot less romance these days but that's because we're both pretty no-nonsense people, no hearts and flowers let's just get on with it and get to the good stuff :haha:

You only got lochia for two weeks &#128558; So jealous. Not so much of the pp period.

Did you get your OC results yet?


----------



## shaescott

lol I don't need romantic sex all the time, most often it's very physical, and we don't make any effort to make it emotional, it's just like it's a background element that's always there for me, even if I'm not thinking about it at the time (cuz I'm not thinking much about cutesy love when I'm getting off). It's just like we usually are cuddling or talking in bed before we have sex so it's usually preceded by being lovey and then subsequently getting horny just by being near each other like we're frickin jackrabbits. 

Jez did you previously say your DH has a very low sex drive? Mismatched sex drives are the worst, I kinda feel that cuz SO has chronic pain and often is in too much pain to finish sex (yeah I keep telling him to go to a rheumotologist cuz this is abnormal for his age but he doesn't wanna). It's like his back and hips just can't keep up. And then occasionally he just wants to cuddle instead and I'm like "but I wanna be f'd like a screen door in a hurricane rn" lol (is that too soon because of the recent storms? I've used that phrase for years...). Sometimes he's a total jackrabbit both physically and mentally but it depends. Other times we just get off through foreplay type stuff. Anyway, point being, he has a hard time keeping up with my crazy high sex drive.

M&S sorry about Isaac scratching up his face. I agree that he's still cute. 

J well I'm glad it's not mechanical, that would suck. I understand his wanting to keep it purely physical. Like, I couldn't do it, but I get why that's best for you two. 

I swear I read it all but I can't remember what everyone else said, sorry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez so sorry about the sleep. I agree I'll take schedule it erraxtive but possibly good night here and there any day

MS I second the he is super cute. Sorry he's mangling himself :(

Shae I'm glad your sex is emotion based. It's a big reason I have no desire to fts with so because emotionally he kisses me off

So wine tasting was duuuun we got to taste a couple at various stages of fermentation and barreling along with finished products. At home pumping after -1 hours ugh pump and dump day so I'm getting sloshed and eating tons of cheese lol SO pisses me off a lot less after a glass of wine. Imagine that :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Btw we went to Livermore cause closer than napa. Mcgrail estates and murrieta's well. Highly recommend the tour at mcgrail plus I love a good family winery and they were so nice to the other couple who brought grandpa and their 8 month old . Murrieta's was overrated


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I think a glass of wine can make most people seem less irritating. I bet wine is gonna be helpful at future family dinners with both sets of parents present :rofl: although honestly I get along better with SO's parents than I used to, thank god. 

How is A doing lately? Has he been a happy camper or has he been grumpy? I hope he's been a chill baby lately but ya know grumpy times happen of course.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol so true. It's awesome you get along so well with SO's family :)

He's a chill baby. My mom has him tonight. I'm so drunk :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Shae we both have a low sex drive but it was mostly my fault that the sex dried up. He stopped bugging me for it years ago because he felt like he shouldnt have to bug me, which is fair enough. It's a complex issue between us and often the elephant in the room but we love each other lots and get by despite that. When we have sex again it'll be like losing my virginity again. This is seriously the longest I've gone without sex in 18 years (yes I started young). So now I find it scary. 

J - oh yes, the stuff with your mum... unbelievable. How long did they make you spend in jail?!!!


----------



## Jezika

And holy crap M+S, how does he do that? I hear some kids really go at their faces like they feel no pain. He's super cute though. I'd be obsessively touching my face too if I looked like that.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry for triple post but Wooks! So exciting! You have a scheduled c section, right? Can we guess sex and weight? I'm gonna say girl and 7lbs 1oz even though my gut said boy (and I think you think boy?). My friend just had a baby and everyone including her thought it would be a boy and she was shocked to have a girl. Gosh, I kind of want another baby now... if someone would look after it for me other than me cuddling/feeding it whenever I wanted.


----------



## shaescott

Jez oh okay well at least it's more of a matched low. Good luck when you get back into it lol. 

I just watched legit the worst movie I've ever seen on Netflix, half of it looked like it was shot by teenagers, there's not a single likeable character, honestly i could go on and on but it was just awful, so if you ever want to see what a horrible movie is, "Hooking Up" on Netflix is the absolute worst. Unless you want to be horrified by how bad it is, don't watch it. 

Oh I forgot Wook is due soon right? Hm Wook I'm gonna guess boy and 7 lb 6 oz.


----------



## M&S+Bump

He has eczema so he's probably itchy (I have it on my face too and it's terrible, though not as bad as hands) but yes, he really goes for it. When he rubs his eyes when tired, he digs right in and then rubs his forehead which turns into clawing at it. It's terrifying to watch but hard to stop him, as much as you move his hands away he just puts them straight back then gets upset because moving his hands is stopping him from going to sleep.

6.16am on Sunday morning f-ing sucks.

Hope you had a good night Dobs, and head isn't too sore as a result :haha:

Sounds awful just from the title Shae. We watched a documentary about uncontacted tribes in the Amazon rainforest. Rock n roll Saturday night for sure :rofl:

I guess boy and 6lb 5oz for Wooks.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Wook can't believe how close you are to having that bub! I'm going to guess boy and 7lbs 8 oz for no real reason at all.

Jez I love your pic! Is it new or am I oblivious? Were you asking about periods? My first was ridiculously heavy. Like a pad and tampon an hour heavy. It was like that for 2 days then slowed down. Since thye have been more normal for me buy cycles slightly longer (by a week or so) and lp slightly shorter (started at 9 days, last cycle was 10 days -- before baby is was spot on 12 almost always with occasional 13).

Afm played in my first sisc golf tournament and won the women's division! But before yoi give me too much praise, there were only two of us :rofl: disc golf is such a sausage fest. I like it that was though -- not a huge fan of girls tbh. Unless they have filthy mouths too. Anyway I won a bunch of swag :thumbup: plus i designed the picture that went on everyone's discs for the players packs, plus they had a bunch of nicer ones for sale. It was a fun but exhausting day -- we played for 11 hours. Now i'm sore and sleeping like shit and every time i dream tonight I've dreamt of disc gold lol


----------



## wookie130

Oh, M&S, I forgot to update that...my bloodtests for OC came out negative, and apparently my bile acid salts were within the normal range, so no obstetric cholestasis for me at this point, thank goodness. I have become far itchier, however, so that really does suck, and I may bring it up again at my next appointment.

M&S, I'm willing to bet your guess is the closest at this point. I've only ever had 6 lber's born at 39w2d, so I can't imagine having a 7 or 8 lb. baby at 38 weeks. LOL!!! Oh, and I remain firmly on team blue for this one. We do have our girl name picked out in case I'm wrong (Margaret Ann), but if it actually is a boy, and my instincts are actually correct for once, he'll be named Cecil Loyd. Cecil was my maternal grandfather, and Loyd was my DH's maternal grandfather. We also thought that Margaret complemented Hannah's name well, and Cecil actually went well with Oscar (who is named after my dad's grandfather). So, baby has a name, either way. :) 

I also have the "gentle c-section" all set-up. What they do, is they have the opaque/blue curtain up while you're getting sawed in half (hahaha - kiddin'!!!! :rofl:), and just when they're ready to pull baby out, they take the curtain down, pull baby out very slowly (to sort of imitate how a baby would emerge from the vagina, I imagine...but I really don't know), and they place baby immediately on my chest, cord still attached, and delay the cord clamping for a few minutes. While I get my tubes tied, and get sewn back up, baby continues to have skin to skin with me (and perhaps an opportunity to latch, if he/she is interested), and the blue curtain goes back up while I get all "repaired" and everything. I believe they strive to have most of baby's vitals and initial assessment done while I'm holding him/her (if that's possible...I know with Oscar the anesthesia gave me the shakes, and I didn't feel safe enough to hold him until they sat me up and wheeled me back to my room). So, we'll see how that all goes. I am a bit geeky about the cord being attached, etc., but I suppose in the moment, it probably won't matter too much. Praying that baby tolerates the birth well, and doesn't need NICU time, etc. I've done this enough now where I just know that the best-laid plans can go froggy, and that birth (no matter how it happens) can be highly unpredictable and can go sideways at any moment. So, I'll do my best to just expect the unexpected, and roll with it, however it happens. :)

One thing we're struggling with, is what to do with the kids on the night of baby's birth...we were going to allow them to stay overnight with Brad's folks, but they're now getting their kitchen redone, and they're staying in their camper/RV out on a nearby campground, and they don't know when it will be finished. Brad thinks we should let them spend the night there with Grandma and Grandpa, but honestly, they've never done a great job of keeping them safe (refer to the story of Hannah falling down the stairs the day after she turned a year old), and there will be campfires (eeek), lots of trucks pulling in and out (eeek), the treacherous steps that Oscar isn't really good at using, and the camper door that always seems to clock one of the kids in the head. Neither of them sleep for shit in that thing, either, and I don't want to come home to two children who have been run through the ringer and poorly rested. Another option is to let them stay the night with their home daycare provider, and have kind of a little "sleepover" with her son, who both of my kids are friends with. I actually feel better about this option, as my daycare gal is awesome, and I know they'll be safe, and sleep, etc...HOWEVER, I think grandparents will be offended that they won't get them overnight, etc. The next day, Brad will leave the hospital, go pick them up, bring them back up to see me and baby for a while, take them back home, bathe them, and keep their normal night routine. Same thing as Sunday. I'll be up there by myself, but the nurses are excellent, and if I need to utilize the nursery to get some sleep myself, I'll do that, and they can bring me Cecil/Margaret to nurse, etc. I just really don't want to throw the kids too far off their normal routine...the baby is going to do a fine job of that on his/her own, and I'm such a stickler about the older ones being well-rested, and ready for the week ahead, etc.

So many logistics sometimes. Hahaha! Oh well. We'll figure it out.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for selfish rant. 

This weekend has sucked. Victoria hasn't slept well. I had to go to a bed bug infested apartment yesterday. Got home, stripped and put clothes in a bag to take downstairs in dryer. Saw a bed bug on my clothes before putting in the dryer. Threw bag away but didn't notice any bugs in it. Couldn't sleep because I woke up my arm itching. Can't sleep because DH is sleeping and I can't check the sheets and mattress. Dh and i did check after he woke up and we didnt see bugs or their fecal matter. So the bites must be from the one I saw on my clothes. So I'm hoping it was just the one and I dont get bed bugs. I still stripped the bed and am washing the sheets. We have a power outage and I can't warm V's bottle.......


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sawed in half seems a close enough description :rofl: I vote childminder, seems like a no-brainer. Far more comfortable for the kids. F**k the grandparents - they chose to get their kitchen done when presumably they've known for a while when the baby is coming. That was their choice, they've got no business getting offended about it now. 

Partners don't stay overnight here, unless you're in labour - visiting time is 9am til 9pm for the support person and a few hours for anyone else, including kids. You'll be totally fine, especially if there's a nursery you can give the baby into for a rest.

What is disc golf?

Sorry for sucky weekend Flueks.


----------



## JLM73

Thanks all regarding mom's bs jail drama, it was a hell is 2 days grrrr 

*Gigs*CONGRATS on the win! 

*Dobs* yessss gurl, :wine: is prob the only reason I stayed as long with annoying exes lol

CUTE baby pic! Sorry he's so itchy, that sucks! 

I just listed another of my chi girls for sale, and my beloved 180 gallon aquarium :cry:
I hate to sell either but i have No money to even eat today or get gas tomorrow. ..
I'm legit sitting in a line at a plasma donor place. ..and wtf they only pay $15?!?:saywhat:

But hey its enough for small food items and some gas:shrug:

Thankfully man friend's sis has been letting me stay at another vacant rental house. She's also gonna pay me $400 to paint it. ...annnnnd she didn't mention what a HUGE job it is. ...migrant worker pay for real! 
(No offense meant)
BUT, I at least have a place to stay for at least a week, she and her BF are also working on projects there, and I guess since I am working hard as hell for peanuts without complaining, she said she may have something else for me to do after this, so that's a plus. 
I cringed and died a slow death inside yesterday lol. ..after spending 6 hours paint kilz (primer and stain blocker) on a huge room-necessary as its mostly dark wood and she wants it painted white:roll:-
She bustles in the door with a NEW idea to make the lower half of the walls BLUE:dohh:
More work. ...THEN she goes right over to one wall I painted THREE times to block the wood look, and starts wildly painting swatches of green, then blue, them purple :shock:
My soul felt like I was watching someone do that to the Sistine Chapel gahhhhh

I too vote skip hazardous grand parents and go with care giver, they will be safe and have fun!


----------



## kittykat7210

Every one sounds they are having a bit of a rough time :( I'm sorry guys


----------



## shaescott

I'm also voting to skip the grandparents. If they wanted to be trusted with the kids they should have taken care of them better previously. It's their own fault. If they want to get offended, so be it. Better to have safe kids and offended grandparents than unsafe kids and happy grandparents. 

J I'm so sorry you're having such bad money troubles. :( sending money dust your way lol


----------



## gigglebox

J, don't hate me but i have to ask...with all the family drama, money issues and no place to live...is it a good idea to have a baby? Also where is your DS right now? Does he know your mom got you booked? Really hope things turn around for you :hugs:

Jez you can youtube it, but disc golf is like a combination of golf, frisbee, and hiking. You tee off by throwing a frisbee (disc) towards a basket--it's metal and elevated and has chains to catch the discs. You are throwing through a mix of different terrains and distances. A game has 18 baskets, like golf. Some of the terminology is the same, too. It looks like an easy sport but it's actually pretty difficult.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok ebay is super addicting and probably not something i should be looking at in the middle of the night where I'm most likely to have purchase remorse. 

I did win a pretty $9 ring though ^_^


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I don't wanna speak for J but I think if not for the whole AMA issue she would be waiting right now, but her ability to get pregnant is declining fast so if she wants to do it she's kinda gotta do it now. But I agree that the current craziness does make it complicated.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Disc golf sounds like a lot more fun than actual golf :D


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed a lot so I will say right now I won't get everyone 

MS thankfully we drank so early my headache came and went by 10pm.

I second the you have to trust who has your kid and if offends people so be it. Like obs don't be a jerk about it but don't make yourself uncomfortable ya know

Fluek really got my fxed the bed bugs were just on the clothes :( so sorry things hit the fab

Gigs woot for disc golf yay for $9 ring

Watching A coo and grunt and play. Love this kid.


----------



## gigglebox

Ms it is! Well to be fair i've never played actual golf...just the driving range and putt putt. But i love disc golf so much more even though i'm not very good! 

Like men are more naturally inclined to play this because they have stronger/further throws so most can out drive me no prob. I really want to go to an all female event to see how i stack up.


----------



## DobbyForever

So I reached out to a couple family law attorneys to see what my options are for leaving SO. My stepdad can advise but ultimately he runs in a different county so his experience/sway is skewed to that county. They (my parents) offered to pay my legal fees though. If it looks like I can legally get/make SO agree to drop child and spousal support in exchange for sole legal and physical custody (but would allow him to see A with supervised visits) then I'm dumping him. Otherwise, I'm stuck here. He literally yelled at A to shut up because he was hungry and I was pumping/making the bottle and STUPIDLY asked SO to hold him. Well SO was playing video games so hold him was more like half assed prop him on his free hand without trying to soothe him at all and then wondered why A progressively cried more and more. Like ffs so you can see why I want sole physical custody. I mama beared him so fast and he did try (and fail) to soothe him after. Then when his mission ended and A was fed and changed and soothed and playing (an hour later) he's like I'll hold him as if he's doing me a favor now


----------



## gigglebox

Oh that would piss me off! Hubs did something similar yesterday, i was washing Des because somehow he got crap all over his leg and foot and toilet seat...and the baby was in a bouncer next to hubs starting to cry. I asked which kid he wanted and he told me to take Des, so i start washing him and minutes later bubs is still crying! Hubs was still playing his game, wtf?! So i just yelled from the bathroom "are you gonna get him? He's stressing me out!" And finally he got up and made a bottle. 

Not only that but like an hour earlier i let the dog in and he had rolled in shit somewhere outside. Instead of handling it, hibs just shut him back outside! And yes, he was playing a video game then too. I'm like that solves nothing! So of course i let the dog in and give him a bath.

Then when he finally stopped playing games he was listening to some youtube channel. I barely talked ro him yesterday...felt highly ignored. Tried to discuss (my) birthday plans with him and he jokingly says "oh we're not celebrating that anymore" and that was that. I was so irritated with him yesterday and either he's oblivious or i suck at showing it. 

At least Lev slept amazing last night! Longest sleep yet, from about 8:30 to 6:10!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs don't hate me but it sounds like you had a shit-y day. Couldn't resist. Hugs. I think men are oblivious. The more men I see, the more I wonder if this is normal. But like my dad wasn't like this and my stepdad jumps the moment A shows distress. He and my mom are like moths to a flame. And like I said I'll be pushing the stroller back and forth and my stepdad will offer to take over so I can eat or we get to the car and (bear in mind my parents are pretty old) my mom will grab the car seat and my stepdad the stroller. My mom has always picked true partners in life and I'm here with Kim jung on. What irks me is the lack of apology. Like I laid into him about how my situation in worse than a single mom and he didn't say anything. I'm not even sure he bothered listening. And if he does he either complains he didn't sign up to help/not what I promised or he gets defensive and says it's just how he is

I hope you get to have some fun plans on your birthday! :(

We had nice sleep here as well! Third day in a row he's gone 7:15 to 3:15. He's rolling about now having a hard time getting back to sleep pissing off SO who stayed up until 2:15 haha. I gave my bassinet to my parents thinking I could use the cradle and he stuck his arm through the bars and almost snapped it so we're upstairs in the pack n play. Except I'm downstairs pumping trying to keep my supply from dropping. I forgot my pill and had to double up today and that plus my pumping being off for two days... my supply is going down inconveniently when he starts daycare in 2.5 hours and I'm two bottles short


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah i guess some men just suck with babies. Hubs is awesome with Des though. Anyway sorry it's come to searching for options in leaving SO :( hope you can come to a answer you can live with.

Yeah I called hubs out this morning, too. Then he has a lonh pause and says "yeah, I was in a mood." Like that was it. Then i told him I was annoyed because he's so unapologetic and he gives me an empty "i'm sorry", but it's more than he usually does so i took it. Still bitter though. I'm just hurt and i guess it was all set off by me bot beinging him home food while i was put with my mom, but their kitchen closed and my mom was in a hurry to get home. I brought him a cupcake but he said he didn't want it and offered it to Des (then he later ate it), and never thanked me. 

Ok I'm obviously still bitter lol

Dobs look into a mesh bumper for the cradle; you can use it in the crib later too. Lev also sticks his limbs through slats; had to bumper that crib up!


----------



## DobbyForever

Meh c'est la vie. I honestly think things will get better when A sleeps until 6:15 and is more mobile. He's super playful but SO doesn't do baby play.

Be bitter. I would have eaten the cupcake lol.

Is that what bumpers were for lol I always wondered I thought they were decorative :rofl:

So I went through all the trouble of getting A up for daycare and psyching myself up to get there and lights out! Totally forgot it's national murderer of indigenous people day so they are closed to train their staff. The logic eing lots of places have today off so you can stay home and watch your kid lol. Thank god I am still on Mat leave because teachers don't get this day off anymore. Looks bad on the government lol I vote we call it something else and keep the day off like national pc day haha


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah yelling at a baby to shut up is totally unacceptable. I get sometimes if baby has been crying for hours straight and you're going crazy and you yell from a distance out of frustration or whatever but he didn't even try to soothe him, he just yelled at him. I hate to point this out but you promised your SO that his life would effectively not change, which imho was a mistake to promise. Not saying it makes his actions okay, it absolutely doesn't. But he was told he wouldn't have to deal with any of this stuff and since he didn't want to deal with any of that stuff, he seems to have taken that to mean he's entitled to not deal with A ever if he doesn't feel like it. Honestly while his money situation is really good for you, you need to do what you think is best for A, and if that is leaving SO, so be it. Not trying to cross a line or anything so I'm sorry if I am.


----------



## shaescott

My college has today off, and the mailroom is closed which pisses me off cuz I had something arriving via prime today and they have to try again tomorrow ugggh. Like why are you closed this day is bullshit ugh. At my work study on Friday they were teaching the kids about yay Christopher Colombus story and the whole time I was sitting there internally fuming and wanting to yell "actually when he arrived he killed and tortured most of the natives and he was actually put in prison by Ferdinand and Isabella for his acts."


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs apologized via text and said he'll talk later. Still stewing but glad he said something. 

Trying to get this baby to nap so i can break/nap. B&j's calling my name. I probably shouldn't go grocery shopping angry as i buy junk lol. Baby was whine crying for the second half of shopping. I'm over today. Think i'll take muscle relaxers and pass out early tonight...so sore from this weekend.

Oh in good news Lev is starting to hold his bottle! The more independence he gains, the broodier i get lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae you did cross a line but it's ok.

Gigs I'm glad he apologized and hopefully makes it up to you later. Awww yeah I but helllla junk when mad. But my go to comforts all have dairy so I just sit here and eat raw almonds all day and crunch with anger lol. Did you teach him how? I know MS said she teaches her kids but I'm curious did he just figure it out or did you actively teach him?


----------



## gigglebox

He started putting his hands on the bottle so i kind of positioned them and let him hokd it as long as he could (seconds) and his ability to hold it is getting longer and longer. He doesn't always tey it but when he does he can hold it for 30-60 seconds at a time. Des also held stuff right at this time. I have read though that some babies won't bother until they're 12+ months! Oh it's so convenient when they can feed themselves!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo beat! That is super helpful. I do a lot of holding bottle with my chin in this house haha


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I apologize for crossing a line. I know it's a complicated situation. You do what you think is best.


----------



## DobbyForever

Apology not needed but appreciated. Nothing phases me today. Racist dove ad? Meh. Dolphins coach doing blow? Don't care. House a mess? No s* given. Just sitting here rocking A so he'll nap so I can do the shelving for his monitor. And I just love watching this little guy sleep. I wish my lunches were longer so I could visit him on my lunch break at the daycare. I do have prep then lunch most days because my VP is awesome and knows I need to pump but the more prep I do during that time the faster I can leave.

I've decided that I am going to pump at 5:30, wake him at 6 to eat and change, and drop him off at 6:30 then go home to shower and eat then go to work so I can leave right when the kids leave on days we don't have meetings


----------



## DobbyForever

Like Shae it was like a toe over. If it was to my face I'd just glare at you. I wouldn't like step to you or anything ya know. So really no worries


----------



## wookie130

I don't know much, but I can tell you that if my man (whether it be a SO or DH, whomever) yells at my 2 month old to shut up (which is verbal abuse), I will lay your ass OUT, and there would be no amount of financial security that would keep me there...my child's emotional well-being is worth far more than any man's income. That was probably over the line too, but I'm not one to mince words when it involves things like this. 

I am now going on my merry way to make some lasagna, and somehow try to convince my DH to take Hannah to her gymnastics class. I have heartburn right now that's radiating my kneecaps, and I'd rather chill around here with Ozzy right now. Currently he is giving me some sort of torturous prenatal check-up with his toy doctor supplies. :rofl: Lord help me. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Wookie send me some lasagna. I got caught up at BRUS because they didn't have the nipples I needed and wasted 40m of my life (though they did let me buy a 3pk of the bottles that had the nipples for the price of the nipple, which is nice cuz I was planning on buying more of that size anyway when he ages up a bit) so I didn't go to the store so it looks like either SO gets frozen lasagna (that I can't eat and he doesn't eat leftovers so it would be wasted) OR we doordash again. Also lol sorry the fake check up is torture but that's so adorable.

It was but like I said I'm not really going to get offended. Both because I'm in a chipper mood but also I'm the one who aired my dirty laundry. Like if I didn't want honest responses I would have A- prefaced it with a disclaimer that I wasn't in the mood for honestly or B- kept my dirty laundry to myself lol. I was on him immediately and corrected him and explained what was going on and he did then change. I just don't want to "train" or "remind" or any of that. It would just be nice to have a partner who knows what A wants when he cries or how to soothe him until reinforcements arrive. Meeting with a lawyer on Thursday. And my leaving it not about financial security. It's about A's safety. If I think A is safer with me gone, I'll go. If I think A is safer with me staying, I'll stay. And I'm not at liberty to say what that comment is based on.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, good luck with everything! You have to do what's right for you, and I hope you find out quickly what is the right choice. Also, totally forgot it was Columbus Day until you mentioned it, and suddenly I realized why it seemed like no one on my street went to work today.

Wookie, lasagna sounds amazing. We're having pasta tonight, but it's just leftover bolognese sauce I made yesterday with some spaghetti. 

Over here, everything is going pretty well but I'm slightly scared I have a prolapse of some sort. I just feel.... squishy in the vaginal area when I wipe and move around. I have no idea if this is a normal part of healing or if I should be scared.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm glad you're in a chipper mood <3

Wooks, the fake check up is so cute, I totally did that on my dad when I was a kid. Probably left him a bit sore lol. 

Michelle hmm I would call your doctor. Wouldn't want to ignore it, just in case. Chances are it's normal but if it's free to call and ask then I'd do it for peace of mind.


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle I agree it's better just to talk to a doctor/get it looked at. Nothing to lose and everything to gain.

Wooks I never guessed. Lots more boy guesses so I'm going to go girl at 6lbs 13oz

I think I was just chipper yesterday because even though it was hard and messed up my plans, the daycare being closed gave me an extra day home with A.


----------



## gigglebox

Can i take a pound off my guess and say 6lbs 8oz? I forgot you're having *him* early.

Ok dobs that "with me gone" comment is not slipping by me...why would that ever be true? Also wondering...does SO know you're looking into legal stuff?

Also when do you go back to work? Is A doing a trial run at the daycare?

My damn dog keeps running into the woods, collecting ticks, then dropping them on the couch -.- so gross. Theu mist be biting him then dyibg and falling off cause he has flea & ticks stuff.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I thought she meant gone from SO, like if she left him vs if she stayed with him.


----------



## shaescott

Wooks I also forgot you were having baby early so I'm amending my guess to 6 lbs 11 oz, still boy. If that's okay.


----------



## pacificlove

I've been reading but forgot who posted on what topic..

Baby scratching eczema: L did the same until it turns bloody...we finally got him to stop by clipping his finger nails really short and I gave in to the prescription hydrocortisone cream. None of the well intended suggestions by other moms worked or felt good to use. You gotta do what you gotta do to keep those babies comfortable. 

Gigs: gross on the ticks... Are they full when they drop off? 

We had a good Thanksgiving, turkey turned out really good! Juicy too! Mil put her word out that she didn't know how often we are in her area (umm yeah, your son tells you and you chose not to come) and wants to put L into her borrowed stroller to take him for walks to Tim Hortons for coffee while I do my market stand. Ummm, I don't feel comfortable with that. Besides, my parents actually baby sit him from the time I set up my stand until I take it down. Thanksgiving L actually showed that he did not want to be held by mil. Maybe once she puts a bit of effort into it L will want to be held by her. L reaches out to my parents....

Another worry is November 12, 2 days before Ls birthday is a Christmas market that I am a vendor at. The market goes for 6 hours and just down the road from mil. So that puts Ls 1st birthday on a Tuesday and I want to celebrate it then. I am worried that mil will want to do something for L on the 12th without my attendance. Selfishly I don't want to miss out on any of the 1st birthday celebrations!! So if she doesn't want to come on the 14th to our place: too bad, so sad!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs are they at least dead?! Omg don't even get me started. He had originally agreed if he outlives me that my parents get custody and he wants visitation, but now he's saying he would want custody. I'm like you're an ass who has me putting my son in daycare cuz you don't want to watch him from 7am to 9am cuz sleeping insert eye roll. God no. If I have to stay then letting him know I was plotting an escape route would make things more difficult cuz I hurt his ego. Like the level of world revolves around him is unreal. Today he was whining that he tried to tell me I looked pretty and I was ignoring him while admitting I was passed the eff out snoring. It's not ignoring. It's called sleeping. Plus I need someone to draw up guardian and estate stuff for me anyway and my stepdad is being weird about it lol death talk bugs him

I have a few "work" meetings today. I'm popping on to check in A on my way over. He was crying but she was holding him. Poor kid. He misses me but I have meetings so can't take him home

Finish catching up later ucyckcyxktxti when my heart is less broken


----------



## gigglebox

First day of day care is the worst. He'll get used to it and so will you :hugs:

PL the ticks are super tiny. He keeps finding ticks nests i guess...they look like lone star nymphs.

Dude I don't blame you on you MIL feelings. I have the same kind of resentment to my FIL ( I hate to use the word resentment but that is exactly what it is). My SIL that just had a baby two weeks ago hasn't been visited by him, even though he only lives two hours away. Now my mom has met this baby before his grandfather that is blood related don't do it Desmond put it away put it away<------this is what happens when you yell at your kid not to shoot the dog with a bunny popper while dictation is on :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I hope things work out with MIL and that L's lack of desire to be held by her puts her butt in gear. I don't blame you for not wanting to be left out of Birthday stuff!

SO made plans on A's 1st birthday. This year it was a week later, so he went. But next year it's on his birthday. He didn't even realize that until I pointed it out. And then had the nerve to say it's not like A will remember whether or not he was there. And I'm like your club president is super into family have fun explaining to him you missed your son's first birthday.

Gigs it was harder on me. When I went back he was hanging out on a pillow mesmerized by this colorful see through rainstivk like thing one of the girls was playing with for the kids. He was totally fine lol

Lol at the put it away haha did he end up shooting the dog!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, dang. Those ticks are fresh off the bush so to speak. Kill them between two rocks, seriously those things will survive the toilet! Is it reasonable to give the dog a quick brush with a slicker brush before coming inside? They take a long time (like hours) to get down to the skin, so you'd only have to brush top and sides once maybe?

Lol to text dictation

That's sad for your sil....I am almost saying that hubby's dad who lives across the country (5000?? Km away) has made more effort to seeing L then his mom. He flew in about a month after Ls birth (reasonable to me) while mil always waits for someone to drive her (she's been here 3 times but loves 1 1/2 hours away). That's the one that always wanted a grandchild and now that she has one puts barely any effort into it.
L doesn't even mind the people from his playgroup to pick him up! And we see them once a week...


----------



## DobbyForever

My friend literally set a tick on fire and it was still crawling around until like pl said we took a rock to it. Gag


----------



## M&S+Bump

When we went away for a week over the summer to the place I posted a picture of, the owners of the house warned that deer come into the garden and bring ticks, so we should watch if the kids are playing in the grass or anything. So we warned the kids not to roll about in the grass. Second day there, the weather was glorious so everyone's making plans for the beach and playing outside and Nathaniel refused to go outside, preferring to stand in the living room, watching from the window. We asked if he didn't like sunshine, and his reply - oh no, I like the sunshine. The sunshine means all the ticks will BUUURRN (accompanied by suitable menacing tone of voice and scary eyes) that kid is special. Special as in genius or special as in serial killer, remains to be seen... :rofl:

Rofl at dictation.

First days are worst, and tbh it's usually much harder on parents than it is the kids - everybody will get used to it, and the nursery workers are getting paid to be there and usually get to go home and relax and sleep inbetween so they're gonna have patience and time and no outside stress, and the kids love another person giving them attention and loving them. Elisabeth goes every day regardless of whether someone is home or not (it's free for 15 hours a week so she might as well) and I think that allowance will be up to 30 hours by the time Isaac goes.

No propofol for me. I phoned again and my options are the Mido-whatsit that they used last time, nothing at all or cancelling my appointment. I looked up the option to go private for it but it costs around £2k and by the sounds of it, they use the same crappy sedative at private hospitals too. So at the moment I'm planning to pop two sleeping pills before I go in, and make sufficient fuss that they pump me full of anything they can, and if it means retching and vomiting for the full 30 minutes then so be it, I can then curl up in a ball, cry and hurl abuse at anyone that tries to touch me, then go home and get pampered. Then I don't need to think about it again for at least a year.

Missing your kid's first birthday for a social event is not ok. An unavoidable work thing - maybe. A leisure activity - no. We really don't celebrate birthdays at all but I turned down a work-related conference last month because the first day of it was Nathaniel's birthday - we could have celebrated on the Saturday then I take a train down on Saturday night or Sunday morning, but I didn't want to do that. But you know this already, I know you do.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh what a useless MIL.

I got a piece of packing tape and stick all the ticks to it then toss 'em. 

Dobs glad he was fine with it! Des cried and i bawled my eyes out his first day of preschool. I also cried on his first day of day care all those years ago


----------



## M&S+Bump

I just found out the first Taco Bell in Scotland is going to be opening on the street that my shop is on. I might just survive to fight another day. We have an amazing burrito place but it's all the way down the street a whole 15 minute walk away :rofl: so too far when I'm totally surrounded with other food outlets.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS ugh I'm so sorry to hear that :(. That's so stupid. lol at the ticks will burn lol. Taco Bell is fast food crack lol though lately here it's gone downhill I get supppper sick when I eat it now. But I still love it.

Gigs that's gross lol is it bad I kind of want pictures haha

Yeah the birthday thing is like um wtf especially given my history with my dad and birthday. You never know when the last birthday will be. I guess his dad missed his first birthday and "because kids don't form actual memories blah blah" he thinks I'm crazy. Idk. Don't go then. My mom and I will have a super fun party without you.

I'm shocked I didn't actually cry but I was moping around all day lol. The girls are all super friendly and it helps every time I go he's not being ignored. Though one kid was playing with my dirty boots (like put them in her mouth and I was walking around the dusty vineyard last time I wore them) and I was like ummmm anybody gonna get her? But there's three and one was feeding, one was changing, and one was talking to me/playing with a group. Which the kid was a part of until I came and distracted everyone with my loudness and dirty shoes.

The event is a memorial. A rider in the club was hit by a car a few years ago and died instantly. So the president holds this weekend long run where they have a day of fundraising because the mom got custody (he had custody before he died because she walked out on them) of the kid and is a b* and blew all the insurance money already. So they take the money from the event and put it in an account for the kid that the mom can't touch to save up for his college/future. It's just unfortunate it got bumped up to A's birthday. Like idk why they couldn't keep it around the 28th but it's not SO's call. We'll see what he does.


----------



## shaescott

BnB logged me out for some reason and I had to reset my password cuz I couldn't remember it lol


----------



## shaescott

It just logged me out again wtffff


----------



## DobbyForever

That's super weird

My brother is depressed again =\. Sigh


----------



## kittykat7210

Guys I'm sorry to come in and just ask a question but what's the limit that Evie should sleep before I wake her up to feed, she's been asleep for 8 hours, she's fine like still breathing and stirring when I touch her but should I just wake her up or let her sleep?


----------



## DobbyForever

My pediatrician had me waking A every 2-3 hours but only got the first couple of weeks and only because he was SGA (small for gestational age). But after that she was like just let the kid sleep. I had a couple times where A just conked out for 10 hours. Like unless it becomes a habit and she starts losing weight or stops gaining it's a preference thing. I used to wake him up but then I realized he was waking up out of habit not hunger. Once I stopped he started eating more during the day and waking up late at night. Long story short it's personal preference but there's no need to wake her unless you want to


----------



## DobbyForever

How much does she weigh again? Cuz I also heard once they hit 11lbs they tend to last longer at night physically they have a much lower need to wake to eat. Anywho I'd be passed the eff out sleeping myself lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Never wake a sleeping baby is my motto. If they're hungry, they'll wake up.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for the replies, she woke up at 9 hours sleep and drained a whole engorged boob in 15 minutes :rofl:, and a week ago she was 10lbs 11oz so she is probably 11lbs now as she gains 10oz a week ish, that's good then


Sorry about your brother Dobs :hugs: xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I was gonna say be prepared for her to feast when she wakes up :rofl:

Yeah Idk what to do about that. He won't pick up his phone or text anyone so it's just fxed he doesn't kill himself at this point


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs is this one of the twins? Can someone go check on him? Is he actually a suicide risk?

And if the event is the whole weekend can't he do both? If he doesn't show for his own son's bday...yeah the kid won't remember first hand but there will be pics and SO will have to explain in the future why he's not in any of them.

Shae sometimes this site does weird things that pisses me right off. I almost exclusively use mobile view now because the ads were driving me mad.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was gonna say as well, could you or someone go and see him?

The memorial thing is a tough one. I can see why he'd want to go. But at the same time, his kid's first birthday is enough reason to skip it for a year.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs it's my older brother in D.C. We have zero family in that area. We're all trying to tell him to just come home. His research position fell through and he can't find a new one, and without it he can't graduate med school. Between his depression and anxiety this was his last shot. my mom has parent teacher conferences this week and next week so flying there is a challenge. We'll see what she does

My other two brothers are super sad. They had perfect lives and friends so adulting is hitting them both hard and they're obsessed with getting into top tier grad programs so they're both doing way too much and they miss being home and with their friends. For my younger one, it's harder now that A is here. Every day he asks for pics and videos and gets sad that A is growing/changing so quickly and how different he'll be by thanksgiving. All just normal stresses but they've never had stress before.

The event is all weekend because it's up in NorCal. It's a full day's ride up, sat is the fundraising, sun day's ride back down. I told him the picture thing. Idk. I'm over it at this point. I'm too tired to keep chirping. He heard what I have to say. If he goes anyway idgaf anymore. He's pretty much said if he's patched in then he most likely won't go but if he's still prospecting then he will. What he doesn't get is they aren't a 1% club. The president has a family and always says family before club. Like I had tell the president and his wife it was ok for SO to go last year because they were shocked he was even thinking about it when I was 38w pregnant then had a 1 week old. Because what invested father does that? Oh right lolol but yeah tbh I like it better cuz when he is gone I get to go to my mom's and be spoiled


----------



## DobbyForever

Just spent the last hour and a half feeding pumping prepping bottles. Ckchxkxhk and I have to get him up in 35m :cry: and omg so I got the depo yesterday in my hip and ffs my entire pelvic area is sore as is my tailbone

Upside I think this sleeping until 4:15 thing is sticking! So I get 9-1:30 and 2-4! I have to wake up to pump or I don't have enough milk for daycare but nah that first 4.5 hours feels so good


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so sorry about your brother. As someone with depression, I understand how shitty it can be. It sucks ass. I hope he can pull through. Sending love/vibes/prayers. 

Also Dobs I'm glad A's schedule is working out for you. So happy for you :)

Totally forgot everyone else I'm sorry guys, much love.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I'm a thread hog :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Nope Dobs, no such thing as a thread hog :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Morning ladies! I skimmed so I will do my best. 

Kit- how is everything going with E?

Dobs- I know there's different kinds of issues but I wanted to just say the first 6 months after having the boys was the hardest time in our relationship. I literally packed a bag once and thought we were going to get divorced. So obviously you know what's best for you and your family I just wanted to throw out there that it's really really really hard to adjust as a family. It was a harder period than the period of infidelity.
How bad is the smoke there? Hopefully everyone you know is okay!

Wook- I'm guessing boy and 7pounds 3 ounces. Can't wait to have more babies on here! Also please let us know how the "gentle c-section" goes. I'm super interested. 

Shae- your SO should get checked! There could be an issue that can be fixed!

Pl- glad you had a good thanksgiving! Can't wait until it's our Thanksgiving!


So I started my jewelry business and it's so hard! I've made a small amount of money but the online portion has been way harder than I thought. I've made a Facebook group for it so I hope if I just stay in top of it that'll it'll get atarted. I just need people to be more interested! Lol 

That's all I got. Nothing new.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well I appreciate y'all listening to my emotional toileting 24/7

Green yeah idk some moments I'm so in love with him and others I hate him. It's insane. But I do notice I'm happier when I've slept and A is content. Shocker lol but still meeting with a lawyer so I know my options

The smoke is bad but not too bad. The sky looks stormy but it's supposed to be a sunny day. Air is a little muggy. My school district has us under advisory to limit outdoor time as much as possible. I love that cal academy and other places are doing free admission to give families something to do. I never thought how stir crazy or scared those with kids must be, so I'm sure having a day at somewhere fun to take their minds off things. How are things for you? I don't have family in that area, but I do have a few friends who went as volunteer firefighters or to volunteer at shelters.

Have you considered Etsy? I buy all my craftsy stuff off Etsy. Just bought SO a new pulp fiction wallet (dog ate his old one) and A's Halloween costume from there. Love to see some pieces you've made
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1750.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and so I dropped another $250 on A today though $200 was a gift card. Had to get new cradle sheets and mesh liner (good call Gigs!). 4 sleep sack swaddles in the next size. A boppy pillow cuz he was so cute laying on the one at daycare. A rattle. A vtech book for 3m olds. A few more books (because 30 wasn't enough lol). Some more nursing pads. A little block that says he is so loved. Still need to buy a second camera so I don't have to keep moving the one I have


----------



## gigglebox

Wow dobs, and i thought i was being frivolous spending $30 on clothes today for Lev :haha: i need a second baby monitor too. 

So some idiot on social media called for a shooting to happen in Charlottesville, specifically in the schools, so they're all on modified lock down today. Wtf. Why are people so stupid? Thanks god my kid goes to a school in a different county, but i have a friend who teaches in a city school plus friends with kids there. Really thinking it was just some idiot spouting dumb crap. Regardless it won't take long for cops to trace the isp number and nab him, plus it's not like you're anonymous on social media. Idiot!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol the sick thing I just realized I messed up and daycare payment is due Friday BEFORE so I have four not three payments and they only do direct from bank payments so I'm gonna have to tell SO i messed up my budget and need $464 which wouldn't be so bad if he didn't already give me $600 more than usual lol I know it's his kid too but still I hate talking money with people 

Spoke too soon smoke has descended into my parking lot so opened the door and immediately greeted by smoke


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs he's not anonymous it is ridiculous easy for people to be tracked  so I hope they bust his ass for threatening a school


----------



## pacificlove

Shitty mom of the week checking in (more later on that one)

Kittty, I would not wake a sleeping baby. There will come a point where they sleep longer, some reach it earlier then others.

Dobs, sorry to hear about your brother... Hope he checks in with you all *hugs*
How far are you from Cupertino? Sorry, every thing is in relation to there for me, haha, since my brother is there...

Gigs: what the actual fuc!!!

So for us: L has a black eye... He lost his balance right in front of the living room table and smacked eye first into it yesterday. Little scratch on the edge of his eyelid and it's red/purple today...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs good idea on getting the info to know your options. 

Pl- poor L. He's going to get hurt so many more times. I know you're not a shitty mom. 

Gigs- people are idiots. Just hope it was a stupid threat and nothing more. 

Dobs- I don't make it. Haha I just sell it. It's from a company so no esty or whatever it's called.


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL - part and parcel with having a toddler, I'm afraid! Joe's first Christmas photos are all with a huge lump on his forehead and a black eye from where he fell and hit his head on the edge of our table. They don't get much better tbh so stock up on plasters!!

Aaaaargh I literally just read back three pages so I could make personalised comments and it's all gone. I'm having a bad time, I'm drunk and I'm an asshole. I had things to say. But I'm barely able to focus and type with how tired I am so saving, going back and trying to type again is beyond me right now. :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah yeh jewellery. It's an incredibly difficult field - everyone and their dog is selling it; and nobody understands the value of it anymore so you have to either hit a niche, somehow manage to build a cult following or hit a new trend, sell a very good rip-off of the current trend or be selling something very special.

I've had a website, eBay, Amazon and Etsy shops for 10+ years and not a day goes by that I don't worry about trying to promote, not being visible etc and generally trying to figure out how I can sell more and pay less for advertising. If you find out, let me know lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs a few years ago there were robocalls calling in bomb threats and my little sisters school got one and so they evacuated the whole school to the school next door. I don't know how anyone could even prank call that, it's terrible. 

Dobs I totally feel you on the spending. I'm not earning even close to what I was before and I've been continuing my usual spending habits and realizing I can't do that anymore, I've been living a luxury spending lifestyle and didn't even realize it before. I've spent over $300 this month on snacks, fast food, decorations, etc, and I'm only earning like $28 a week at work study. I think next semester I'm gonna look at a job outside of the college. Maybe I'll become a waitress or something. If I can make my schedule so that I don't have any late classes like I do this semester (one ends at 5:15 pm!) then that would work. It's just the minimum wage here is $7.25 and back home it's $11 so I'm used to earning $11.25 an hour and now I get $7.25 and can only work like 5 hours a week tops and I work 4.5 cuz of weird circumstances. Anyway. I'm rambling. I love buying lots of stuff but now I can't and my bank account is steadily going down and I'm like nooooo. Since where I am is so close to Massachusetts I'm considering working like in a town right near the border that's in MA so I can get the $11 an hour. Cuz I neeeed it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

5.15 is normal finishing time, no?! I can't remember finishing earler at uni, other than the odd easy schedule.

I used to finish uni then go on to an 8-hour night shift, ending at 2am, then go home, sleep and start over. Once I gave that up and started the business instead, I then came home at 6 or 7pm, spent until 1am packing orders and dealing with customer queries, and back up as soon as my hangover allowed to go back to uni.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post before I catch up

Air quality is now red (unhealthy). Infants are advised to evacuate or stay indoors and breastfeeding mom's are advised to evacuate or stay indoors or wear a heavy duty mask outdoors. I can't even go to my mom's because they went from yellow to red. My nose is burning and I'm lightheaded as I was out most of the day and A has a slightly red nose and is being abnormally fussy/not eating


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl oooo poor Logan! That must be scary but ya know kids are resilient. Does it bother him or is he over it? I'm about 30 miles from cupertino to the NE. But I grew up 15m away. That Benihana's in valco is like our official birthday spot for decades. 

Green ooo idk why I thought you made it lol hurt durr

MS you're not an asshole :p. Whatcha drinking? I need some lol

Shae that's such a crazy difference! Hopefully you would make it up in tips

My classes were all over the place but my latest two were like ending at 8pm? Which is fine until you realize you have a mile walk home and it's pitch black and you have to worry about rapists and coyotes. So usually those nights I just coughed up money to park and drove


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, here's my bad mom story: des was learning to sit up. We were in his room and i was recording him...then he fell over and bumped his head on a night stand...and i laughed. I definitely put down the camera and scooped him up but you can hear me on camera laughing for a second :blush: 

I also accidentally gave Des a bloody nose once. I kicked this small hidden door open on his big plastic outdoor toy castle and he bent over and put his face in front of the door at the exact moment i kicked it open (i was doing it over and over because he was cracking up; he hadn't put his head near it until that moment). The door hit him square in the nose and it was bleeding like crazy! I felt sooo guilty! He for over it quick though. 

Yikes Dobs, is it expected to improve or just get worse? Can you throw a rag over your faces temporarily as you get to you car and leave?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao gigs I tell my students if they fall out of my chair I will laugh and I have. I'm gonna get fired lol

Sadly gov says it's to the point you need the mask sand a scarf/rag won't help. At this point it's just up to the winds and fire. Cal Fire has it zero to minimally contained so I'm not particularly hopeful it'll get better.


----------



## M&S+Bump

What's going on? Wildfires?


----------



## M&S+Bump

And I drink white wine, generally. Cava is my preference but my closest shop doesn't always have it at a reasonable price so prosecco will do.. and once that bottle is finished I generally don't give a s**t what I drink after that :rofl: best part of another bottle of white wine tonight, even though it's a school day tomorrow.... oooooops.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I. Hate. 4am.

With a passion.

There is no good reason anyone should ever be awake at this hour.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah wildfire up in Napa/Sonoma :(. 21 dead. No sign of it getting better. Plus think of all the wine lost :(

Lol hey wine is fine any day of the week

Lol I'm up at 4 feeding A and pumping haha why are you up


----------



## shaescott

Dobs are you guys gonna have to evacuate? That's so scary! And regarding your "I'm gonna get fired" comment, thinking about funny teacher moments, today at work study (at an elementary school if people forgot) there was a kid who was like "I don't wanna do this part" and without skipping a beat I said "well there's lots of things I don't wanna do either but I still have to do them" and the teacher overheard me and said "me too, like filling out these evaluations right now" (the ones for the kids reading comprehension, not on me lol). Idk it seemed funnier in the moment. When kids say they don't wanna do something I'm either gently like "well you gotta do it honey, sorry" or firmly "well you gotta do it anyway so get to work". I love the kids but I don't wanna be a teacher, I would go insane. 

I think I prefer white wine, a few sips of a sweet red recently made my head feel weird and I wonder if it's the tannins? I think we mentioned sweet vs dry before but I'll reiterate that I like sweet and hate dry. The sweet red tasted good, and all other reds I've tried were dry and I spit them out cuz they tasted so gross to me, so idk if they would've given me a headache. Granted it could have been coincidental timing because I get weird head pangs and headaches and migraines all the time. I'm having some light pangs right now even. So yeah I've tried moscato and prosecco, liked those. Tried two dry whites and, while more tolerable than the dry reds, I still didn't like them. 

Just spent the last two hours in the library taking notes. I'm tired. Going to bed. Sleep well, anyone who's still up <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo sorry probably should have chosen a different word. I'm supper far away from the fires. Napa is like 75 miles away. It was more like if you can then stay with family outside of the affected areas. Which the entire bay is pretty much red so might as well stay home. I'll start wearing a mask tomorrow.

lol Shae I've told kids that. I real talk them all day. Zero tolerance for attitude lol. Like my poor kids have this lady who let's them get away with murder and turn in crappy work. It's on like donkey kong.

I'm a merlot or champagne (preferably as a mimosa) or Chardonnay or a good Riesling gal. But unless I'm going wine tasting or it's romantic or someone else paid then I'm drinking cocktails 

Good on you! Go to bed and get some rest! You've studied more in one night than I did an entire quarter :rofl:

I'm going to skip my 1am pump session (famous last words). Idk maybe I shouldn't. I need 9 more oz by 6am but generally I produce an oz an hour and my capacity is about 9. So wondering if I can cut out that session and get more sleep


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am impressed with your commitment to pumping, I couldn't do it!!
My brother and I were texting tonight, I pretty much sent him a link to a hazmat suit available through Amazon prime.. haha. Been there, done that, bought the T-shirt with close fire proximity. It's no fun... We've had an out of control fire less then 10 miles from us.

Thanks for reassuring me I am not a bad mom! Hubby's second response to it was "maybe we need to pay closer attention to him"... Well smarty pants, I was right beside him! And when he said "we", pretty sure he ment "you". Honestly, I barely pick up my phone anymore while L is awake unlike hubby who is glued to his stupid games.


----------



## pacificlove

White wine for me please, not a big fan of dry either. Rose is good ;)

Shae: yes, some wines will make me stuffy or are more likely to give me headaches after too.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ooft, yikes. One good thing about living in Scotland, it's so wet all the time you'd be lucky to try and get a campfire going unless you brought the wood yourself, zero chance of wildfires. That would be terrifying. And masks suck. I wear one at work and hate it (not as much as I hate the plastic sleeve protectors but almost)

Red wine is migraine in a bottle. I don't touch it. I can tolerate rose but will only drink it if there is nothing else available. All of them are far too sweet. I am a dryer the better kinda gal - Riesling is too sweet, Moscato bleurgh I would spit it out. I can't even drink semi sec cava or prosecco, it has to be brut and preferably extra dry. My usual cava is very similar to champagne, so close I can't justify spending the extra on Moet lol cos I can buy eight bottles of mine for the price of one of champers. I happily drink it if someone else is buying lol, but for home, cava all the way. If I can't have sparkling, a nice pinot grigio will do, as long as it's really pale. Chenin blanc at a push. Chardonnay I don't like the taste of. And I find most still wines these days are too strong - when did all wines get to be like 12 and 13% proof? It was only ever reds that had that much in them! I had a glass last week of a 13.5% white and while it was ok, I felt like I probably shouldn't breathe anywhere near the cooker incase my breath set alight :rofl: 

DH drinks malt whisky or beer. Not a fan of either. Spirits of any kind make me vomit these days. 

I second PL with admiration of commitment to pumping. No way in hell I'd be waking up for that while the baby sleeps. Impressive. 

I was up at 4am with an unsettled baby, he had jags yesterday so was unhappy through the night and had to get medicine. He was fine with a boob in his mouth but as soon as I tried to put him down he'd start crying again. He's usually up around then for a feed but not for as long as tonight. It's 7.44am and he's still ko'd so it obviously wore him out too. He's away to SIL for two nights now and I can't wait - sleeping pills and bed at 9pm tonight hopefully, to be bright-eyed and bushy-tailed (rofl - or as close as I can get, ie extremely caffeinated) for Friday 13th tomorrow. Then no children, no husband, just me, pizza and a bottle of wine to wind down tomorrow night before I pick baby up in the morning and drive down to join DH and the kids at a holiday park (a caravan/camping site, not the good kind of park lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I was thinking about your fire and how much closer it was idk how you did it. 

Thanks. It's getting harder to pump 120m a day. At this point I'm lucky if I get 90m in. Usually he ends up with a feeding or two of just formula a day. I wake up either out of habit or because SO is loud and annoying as shit or A stirs. And then while I'm up my inner voice is like you should go pump you don't have enough milk in the fridge plus I see SO for a few minutes before he goes to bed

Kids get into stuff even when you're staring at them. I was face to face with A doing tummy time and he bonked his head on the foam and had a red spot for a minute

Lol MS we have totally opposite eine taste which means you're my type of drinking buddy: the kind where we're both drinking a bottle lol

Sorry about the jags :(. Hopefully he feels better when he wakes and you enjoy your sleep


----------



## shaescott

Dobs do you like sweet wines then? Yum. I'll drink a whole bottle of sweet wine with you lol (meaning next to you, not sharing the wine)

Glad you're not super close to the fires. Also admire your pumping dedication. 

Brain not working. Have class at 8. Want to be asleep. Mleh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cheers! I feel like it would be hilariously awesome if we all sat and had a wine hangout 

Ty ladies. SO's parents took a dig at me for putting A in daycare. Like gfys.

Yikes hope you got some sleep! I legit never went to my 8am classes lol 

Omg so A slept 8pm to now. He's not even fully awake. It's 25m until i wake him for daycare. :o I'm cautiously optimistic this is a thing. But I'm worried he's not getting enough sleep. He's only sleeping 3-4 hours at daycare, maybe another 1-2 at home, then about 10. Ok nvm tha's enough :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

M&S when class starts and ends is very variable. Some days I have classes 8-2:15, 8-4:20, 1-5:15, or 2:30-5:15. I'd rather have class earlier that ends earlier tbh. Though I'd prefer 9:30 to 8 am. Everyone's schedule is different though. I don't have class on fridays but some people do. 

Dobs that 2 hour study session is like the first I've done lol so it's not quite as impressive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait 9:30 to 8 like graveyard? Lol still impressive imo


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think she means she prefers a 9.30am start rather than 8am.

SO's parents, what's their solution then? They volunteering to baby-sit? Or paying your bills so you can stay home? :wacko: or just yapping...


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, M&S is correct on what I meant.


----------



## DobbyForever

Got it makes sense now lol my brain is dead

MS just to yap. Literally every time I go over someone is cuddling him or playing with him. Because it's corporate every diaper change and feeding is logged and I get a summary of his day both from orally and written from his primary


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I'm in the minority! I much prefer red wines, and stay away from overly sweet wines. I'll drink some bubbly in the form of prosecco, but mostly stick to red. 

Dobs, SO's parents need to keep their thoughts to themselves unless they are prepared to throw money your way so you can stay home with A.

I called my nurse about suspected prolapse. She said things are all still healing down there, but to call back if I have pain. Otherwise doc will check me in a couple of weeks at my 6 month appt. I suspected as much. Until then, I'll be going hardcore on kegals to strengthen my pelvic floor.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and naps! They log every nap. I couldn't even do that lol

I want wine and cheese. Oh man that day out was so nice because I dumped all day which meant I could eat dairy for a day mmmm

Michelle glad you called! Hopefully it's just healing like she said


----------



## gigglebox

I haven't been drunk in well over a year. Maybe even close to 2 years. Definitely not by choice. I get heart palpitations and when I drink they happen so frequently that I get anxious and kill my buzz.

But when I do drink...love moscato and apple wine. Definitely not sweet whites though, they're a different and bad type of sweet, like someone dumped sugar in the drink. Not a fan of reds.

I also enjoy me a good unfiltered belgian wheat beer. Mmmmhmmm. 

And captain morgans in diet coke when the right occasion calls. 

My MIL, who was being so helpful with the kids, has taken a job with full time hours :( bye bye "me" time :wave:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, I've only had moscato for sweeter white wines so that's all I know about. Not sure how I would feel about the ones you describe, never tried them. I like mixed drinks if I can't taste the alcohol lol. Dangerous, but yummy. I've been drunk once. I told y'all about it when it happened. Oh and sorry about the MIL :(

Dobs that's awesome that they log everything. I would want to have that for my kid. Love the constant cuddles and attention as well. 

Speaking of cuddles and attention, I need some for me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs nooo sorry :(. Maybe she'll miss him so much on her off days she'll volunteer? My mom works full time but she jumps to take him after work or on weekends

Yeah I like them it helps he is the youngest so the others don't need as much holding (though I see them getting cuddles as well).

Awww Shae when do yiu see SO again?

Shit's gonna hit the fan because SO took a dig at me and I pointed out I do tell him shot but he doesn't listen/do what he promises. I liked the attorney and he's open to letting my stepdad do some work to cut down my costs. But a court would likely give SO a few hours each weekend day which terrifies me because he yells at a/can't soothe him


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I would go for supervised visits only if you do go that route. Mention that he yells at A and can't soothe him to the judge, use that for the case. Again, if you end up doing it. 

Not sure when I'll see SO again tbh. Probably this weekend. We don't plan it ahead much cuz of studying being variable. I feel like I'm really getting into the studying spirit cuz I just studied for 2.5 hours straight and I'm proud of myself but tired lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Well fxed you get to see him this weekend

I have to sit down and talk it over with my parents. I just don't know if I'm at a point where the shittiness of staying with him outweighs the benefit of being with A 24/7. Like I might just tell him he can have an open relationship because I'm not having sex with him just keep it out of our house and away from our son. Idk. The problem is I really only want to leave if I get full physical and legal custody but there's no way to know if he'd agree to that without telling him how unhappy I am. Plus we'd have to go to court to get mediation and I'm sure by the time we sat down his parents will bitch at him


----------



## wookie130

If he's yelling at a tiny infant, your lawyer needs to know this. This behavior will only get worse toward A as he moves out of babyhood, and into the difficult toddler years. I would do everything you can to just keep it limited to supervised visits. Any person yelling in an infant's face does NOT get it, and is being abusive. That right there would be everything I'd need to pack my bags and go.

Good luck. I wouldn't even question any of it. You'll find a way to make it work. Even if he does get some custody, I'd resort to a nanny cam stashed away somewhere...


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, i hate to suggest being sneaky but you know evidence speaks louder than personal accounts. Is there sone way you can record him yelling at the baby? Regardless I think it's great you're exploring all options. I have to disagree with Wook, his behavior now won't necessarily get worse. From personal experience...hibs was awful with baby Des. He could not cope with the screaming. He got much better the older Des got and when he started smiling and the more interactive he became (like finding interest in/reaching out for toys, becoming mobile, etc.).

Just my two cents...

Re: MIL, the problem with her taking the boys on weekends is it takes time with them away from hubs. She definitely still will watch them as time allows though, but man i miss my alone time on week days. The job is only until December but by then SIL needs her to watch her baby as she has a full time job to return to.


----------



## DobbyForever

The telling is better not worse. I explained to him how babies work andgowsootging works, and he is trying. A just doesn't give two shits. A wants mom. There's also no proof and no way to obtain proof of him yelling. California is a two party consent state. You can't record people without their stated permission in the recording. So even if I caught his lack of parenting on video it's not admissible in court and cab't be used in consideration for custidy. But like I said the yelling has stopped because I told him off/taught him better.

My worry at this point is A growing up to act and treat women the way his idiotic father does and if he doesn't how vocally displeased he will be


----------



## DobbyForever

And idk I think Green and Gigs gets my headspace the most. Gigs with DH having to learn to be a dad to Des and it not coming naturally, and Green with similar experiences and hormones. I just feel like I don't even know what's me and what's hormones at this point


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, if you can, wait a few more months. Let the hormones settle to be sure it it's you or the hormones. Honestly, I love my hubby dearly and he's great with L, but I haven't felt the same in months. It's hard to explain. Hopefully I'll be back to normal soon..

Remember how mil was all like :"oh let me take L to Timmy's for coffee next time you are doing a market just sent me a text message". Well I did and didn't hear back until the next morning....some lame excuse that her hottub electrician didn't show up on time and she didn't see my message. Oh and by the way she wasn't feeling so well and didn't want to pass it on to L.
Sorry, I don't give a sh!t about your brand new hot tub that you couldn't afford to begin with giving you problems. And for mentioning that you are under the weather as secondary. Ls health should be primary, not your dang hot tub!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah pl that would irk me as well. How did the market go? Or was this pre planning?

I'll try. It's bizarre. Fing hormones


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hot tub engineer, that's a new one :rofl:

Hormones defo f**k s**t up. From what you describe, I kind of lean towards thinking SO is an asshole and it's nothing to do with hormones, but only you know whether that's true and if so, whether it's something you can live with.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh he's definitely an ass lol


----------



## gigglebox

:rofl:
Omg i was just telling SIL...this past week has been thw first time since probably before the baby was born that I feel like myself. I'm assuming I didn't feel right at the end of pregnancy but it was more physically and just mourning my dog. But since giving birth i've felt exhausted, irritable, nervous, and FRICKING DERPY. Like so stupid! And i had this had twitch thing...honestly this past week has felt normal and i'm sure it's coinciding with better sleep. 

But point being it does get better. Seriously, the dirst several weeks with baby 1 were the hardest time period of my life. I'm handling baby a million times better this time but omg I don't remember feeling ao unlike myself last time. It's been rough but it is getting better, thank god.

Also the mystery lump i have is shrinking. I did find an article somewhere that your glands can swell on the side you ovulate so i wonder if that's what happened...???

Pl, that's bullshit. She'll feel bad later when he can actually voice his opinion that he doesn't want to go to her house.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, it's a farmers market. Every other Thursday. Now that it's getting closer to Christmas I find people are more in a buying spirit again (besides their veggies) so i can't complain on how they go for me ;) I make dog treats and tug toys (the type that actually last!)

Gigs: I agree! Babies change so quickly especially in the first 2 years. L will soon voice who his favorite grandparents are, and I am pretty sure I know who it'll be. My parents. In the meantime, my parents are enjoying the extra time and fact that they don't have to share him with another grandmother!


----------



## shaescott

I didn't realize people had favorite grandparents or parents... I mean, if one of them is abusive or clearly shows disdain or indifference towards you, then it would make sense. But since I didn't have that from any of those people I didn't even realize it was a thing. 
I mean, I wasn't always a fan of going to my Grammy's house cuz it smelled weird and the food in her fridge was always expired. But I loved her as a person and loved when she visited us. My Nani and Papa's house was nicer to visit, and I often had cousins there to play with, but if I was asked to choose between them when I was a kid I don't think I could've done it and I probably would've gotten upset that I was even expected to choose. I loved all of them. 
Both my grandmothers are gone now, so all I have left is my Papa. I love him dearly, but visiting can be boring now cuz my cousins are all adults now and they don't visit as much, and Papa is 91 so he sleeps a lot, it's just a lot of me on my phone watching Netflix. It was that way when Nani got Alzheimer's as well. She'd been such a happy person and when the Alzheimer's hit, that happiness bubble kinda popped. My poor Papa is too old to be happy happy all the time, he's not negative, just normal. He was so broken when she died, it's the only time I've ever seen him cry. He's the kind of guy who seems super tough and rigid on the outside but he's actually quite emotional. 
Anyway, I'm rambling again. Point was, I couldn't choose a favorite grandparent. I loved them all when I had them. 

Dobs I agree with waiting for hormones to go down. I can't accurately judge what's hormones and what's your SO actually being crappy, like others have said. You might not even know, cuz hormones are powerful af.


----------



## wookie130

I do agree with M&S on this one, Dobs. Your relationship has been so up and down and all over the place, and rather than things improving overall, SO seems to just revert back to a-holey behavior. And Gigs, because your DH had a hard time with the baby-stage, but improved, doesn't mean that Dob's situation won't get worse...but, like you said, it may get better also. The nanny cam would be for ME, and my peace of mind, folks, admissible in court or not, if SO were to get any type of custody. I would have to know that he wasn't mistreating my child in any way, or neglecting him while he played video games. Look, I'm only basing my perspective of SO and your relationship with him based on things you've described to us, Dobs...it's not like I'm there, as an eye-witness to any of this, or able to really see how he's improved, or where he's trying to make changes, etc., because for all I know, maybe he's striving majorly toward self-improvement as a father an SO to you. But when you come in here, and tell us that he's behaving in _________way, or that he's being an asshole because of __________, I tend to see all of this cumulatively, and that every other week you talk about leaving him, or at least exploring that option. Then, you lose your shit at him, he sees the light (at least momentarily), and all is good for a while, until the next issue arises, which seems to be fairly often, honestly. If I'm perceiving any of this correctly (and again, the only thing I'm basing this off of, is stuff you've told us, Dobs), then I have to ask you if this is the right relationship and partnership to best support your son? 

I take this hard line with women I see in your shoes, Dobs, as I was a woman who was stuck once. Granted, I didn't have kids with first husband, but now that I'm gone and that's over, and life has improved for me by 8000%, I am so grateful to the friends and family who tried to help me face reality, even when I wasn't ready. So, when I see this type of thing, whether it be online, or in person, whatever, I can't sit here, and tell you that I think it's fine and dandy, and "you do you"...I won't tell you what you want to hear. I'll tell you that it's probably NOT okay, that it will damage your child eventually, and that perhaps you're better off facing the music. When people told me the truth when I was steeped in the middle of it all, it was a tough pill to swallow, and I often didn't want to hear it, and I'd jump to defend him, and our relationship, etc. I'd do a lot of retracting and explaining, etc. But, honestly, the people that gave me the hard line, were the people who cared in the end. And that's why I don't mince any words with this stuff. I can stay mum for so long, but when I hear about 2 month-olds being screamed at, I get a bit saucy over it all...

Sorry, Dobs, but I do call it like I see it, as best as a damned internet forum allows without any better window into your life. LOL! Perhaps I don't get your headspace as well as others on here, but I think YOU get what I'm saying, and rather than telling you that all is fine and dandy on the homefront, you actually know in your heart of hearts where all of this is heading.

PL- Sorry your MIL continues being an epic PIA. Yeah, L will pick up on that stuff as he gets older, and it's her own fault, really. 

Gigs- Ugh, sorry about MIL going back to work. 

Shae- I hope you get some SO time in this weekend, and can get a break from your studies.

AFM- Boy, am I ever ready to be done with work right now, and get going on having this baby. I have an interesting class. It's either super fun, or SUPER demanding this year behaviorally with my 5 boys. I get an ultrasound on Tuesday afternoon, and then a prenatal appointment. And of course, I am now entering into the paranoia phase, where baby does get quiet at times, and I worry about decreased movement. But, baby then will perk up, and begin squirming, etc., and all is well again. Hannah is super pumped about having a baby around here. She helped me sort baby's stuff into drawers the other day, and she found her lovey as a baby the other day, and is telling me she wants me to wash it, so I can give it to the baby as a present from her. <3 She's such a good little girl, seriously. Her brother is still living largely in denial...lol. I'm actually pretty worried about how all of this will be received by him once baby does arrive. I predict it'll be rough on him.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just feel very, for lack of better wording, bipolar. I don't feel like me. I don't have a consistent opinion of SO. I know the type of relationship he wants was all fun and games and fine with me before we had a kid, but now that I have him it's not. It's not the model I want to set forth for my son. I would hate to watch him grow up and treat women or turn around and treat me with such little respect. The hard thing with waiting is the older he gets the more SO could argue for custody. Because right now he eats every two hours and I'm always pumping, they can't make an argument for more than 5% custody. But say I sit around on it for 3-5 months and he's eating solids and formula and maybe a couple bottles of breast milk... because I'm exhausted. I doubt I'll be able to keep exclusively pumping beyond 3 more months. Though with any luck I wouldn't be fortifying his milk so I could just let him latch.

But I am also just scared. He knows the right people to go to if you need a problem solved. And while they don't make a habit or hurting women or children, I don't know if that rule stands if SO tries to play victim and act like I am taking his son from him. 

Idk like I said I need a heart to heart with my family, him, ands licensed therapist lol

Shae I had favorite grandparents but I'm racist :insert eyeroll: my grandparents get on my nerves


----------



## DobbyForever

Although even now he can argue if I pump enough to leave him at daycare for 9 hours then I can pump enough to leave him with SO for a day


----------



## wookie130

Have you spoken with a professional or your doc about your mental health right now, Dobs?

I wouldn't let the what-if's of custody get in your way of dissolving your relationship with SO, if you feel that will be best for A in the long-run. Even if he does get some custody, co-parenting separately may be a better thing than putting A in the middle of any dysfunction that results from you trying to work it out as a couple, when things are not consistent, or working out between you. As a mom, I do know why you're afraid, though. But there is nothing on Earth that should keep you there in a relationship that isn't working, when you are aware that it isn't working, and A could suffer from it somehow. Sometimes the best thing, is to just start the process, take it one step at a time, and deal with one thing at a time as it comes. Quit second-guessing yourself. I know you know what is best for you, and your son. Maybe that means staying, I don't know. But from what you post in here frequently, I have my doubts that that is true...


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs I'm afraid I stand with wooks, have you thought about whether SO would actually want custody? He's never been bothered with A even throughout pregnancy.
I'm not trying to be rude or anything Dobs and you know I love you to pieces but I have to entirely agree with wooks based on what's been posted here, and if it's now affecting your mental health then I think it's dangerous you staying with SO


----------



## DobbyForever

I don't know that ending my relationship is best for A. I don't even know if I want to end my relationship. That's the problem. If I firmly thought it was best, I'd be gone. But I don't trust myself anymore. My gyn says not to make any big decisions over the next year because my hormones mess with my ability to think logically. My pediatrician doesn't like him because he never comes to appointments/is always pulling the "while you are out can you go get this". But I don't have a therapist ATM and I would want to speak to one that was specifically family counseling.

The pediatrician thinks I have PPD but I don't. I've always been very in touch with my depressive episodes and anxiety episodes. This isn't PPD. I'm just confused and torn. SO does love our son, he does try, and he does learn. He's just very insecure and very selfish. And when I'm well rested and nothing minor is pissing me off, I actually want to be around him. Shrugs like I said. I won't know what's right until I talk to him, my parents, and a family counselor.

Oh pl btw that's awesome that people are getting into the buying spirit!

Gigs:hugs: ty I'm glad you're getting back to feeling like you


----------



## DobbyForever

Whoa. He was very good to me during pregnancy once he was in. He went to the appointments I asked him to (which is not easy to do in his line of work), he took care of me when I sick, and he was always supportive when I had body issues or didn't clean the house or couldn't cook dinner. He massaged me almost every single night because my back hurt and my ankle hurt even though it hurt his hshd. He read to/talked to A and always wanted to know/feel when he was kicking. But it was a hard adjustment transitioning from us just rebuilding our trust in each other to expecting parents to parents.

He has said that his opinion of having a kid changed when A was born. He would want a minimum of every other weekend. He loves his son. He holds him every morning before he goes to work and first thing when he comes home and kisses him goodnight when he goes to bed, things I complain about because A is sleeping but that's not SO's fault he has a shitty schedule. He just doesn't understand how to care for an infant, let alone one that doesn't respond to him when he literally does exactly what I do or just wants mom. He raised his voice once (because he saw his mom do it) and never did it again when I explained why that doesn't work. He yelled once because he was exhausted and frustrated and hasn't since I told him he can't do that. I have a hard time believing everyone in this thread and their husbands have never gotten frustrated and snapped. My mom asked me if I ever yell at A/what I do when I've reached my boiling point and was impressed I don't raise my voice. But that's because when I went to krav I realized yelling is stupid so I don't yell at people anymore. He does tummy time on his chest on the weekends or skin to skin when he gets sad that A "hates" him. He's just inconsiderate (i.e. Clearly I'm not a meta human and can soothe a baby, cook, and pump... but now that A is big enough to fit in his ergo I can handle anything when I am not pumping/A can play by himself now so I can set him up with certain toys and he's good for 45m and SO thinks we have "the smartest baby in the world who is also impossibly cute"). He doesn't understand babies. And honestly I don't care that he doesn't change diapers or feed A. I love changing diapers and feeding and bathing and dressing and playing. It's genuinely fun for me. But it worries me because if I ever shared custody or had to leave A with SO for more than a half hour he's kind of up shit creek. I also have been on maternity leave. He works 9-7 at a very stressful job with a very bitchy boss with a commute that is 35-60m. I work 8-3 at i job I love with a boss I love with an 8 minute commute.

He's not affecting my mental health.


----------



## wookie130

See, this is the retraction I was talking about a few posts ago. You completely flip-flop about him, weekly, sometimes every few days. One day, you're pursuing legal counsel to see if it's worth leaving him. Other times you've stated you don't love him, and that even can't stand him. Then, if anyone supports your decision to leave, and expresses disdain over what you've posted about him (as obviously none of us know him in reality), you completely retract, defend him and his behavior, and do a 180. We all do get mad at our DH's and SO's, and all of us screw up, and make mistakes, etc. However, it is never in my head that I'm actually going to leave my DH, and what I deal with it is just your run-of-the-mill spousal annoyance stuff. I never worry that my husband is actually unable to handle day-to-day little tasks with babies, etc. Parenting is a team sport, and he does it well. And, I can honestly say that my DH has never screamed at one of my children as an infant. If he became frustrated, he passed the baby to me, and would go for a run or something. Now that they're kids, we do both yell and lose our minds, yeah, but we're a pretty united front in that way. :rofl: You've also questioned SO's love for YOU, then if someone else states something about it, you then revert back to defending him, and why he does what he does, and that you don't want to talk about it. Sometimes, SO is described to us as someone who does not know what he's doing, shows very little interest in A, etc., and when that gets brought up, he then all of the sudden is this amazing partner and father. Look, I'm not trying to rub your nose in this. I'm just trying to understand where you're at, and it's very apparent that you don't know what the future of your relationship holds, and you're very confused about what to do, and what the status of all of this is. Fine. Then do nothing until you receive more clarity about it, either professionally, or personally. I think that's a good approach. Eventually, you'll know. But if there is a level of toxicity that exists here, and SO behaves in a way that is disrespectful to you, harsh to A, or apathetic toward the child (which you HAVE described to us, before you retracted all of it), and you're seeking legal advice on whether it's "worth it" for you to leave, I just don't want to see you living in denial, and trying to justify what shouldn't be justified, if that makes sense.

:hugs: You'll get it figured out. If you think your mental health is clouding your judgement in some way about all of this, you definitely need to look at that first, I'd say. I'll also say that PPD can look and feel like different things to different women, and I wouldn't take it off the table...


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm sorry I got it wrong Dobs, maybe I have only seen/remembered the negative posts about SO and I apologise if I have offended you :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

I'm worried less about offending than I am about getting to the heart of the matter...I think the best thing to do would be to really figure out what the real feelings are about all of this. That can take a while, and I realize it isn't simple by any means. What would be sad, however, is making excuses, rather than really getting in touch with what is going on, and wasting precious time with someone who is a less-than ideal partner for you in the ways you deserve.


----------



## DobbyForever

But that's my point. I don't know what I feel or if what I'm complaining about is even things I should be complaining about. And I just rant and vent here mostly to process my thoughts. Not that it helps. I'm just as confused when I'm done ranting :rofl:

I think I hate him just to hate him. Like I'm sleep deprived and angry and I can't take it out on anybody but him and the dogs. I hate my dogs. Like actually considered giving them up for adoption. And like I used to sleep with my dogs and cuddle them all day. And now they just piss me off with their neediness and hair.

And that's why I feel like I'm losing my mind because logically I shouldn't hate SO and my dogs but I do


----------



## DobbyForever

Like I just want everyone to go away and leave me with my baby and my immediate family lol. Even my bff I wanted to yell at and stop talking to


----------



## DobbyForever

PS not offended. I know you all just care and it's sweet cuz you could not care and be like stfu dobby shit or get off the pot but quit bitching either way


----------



## wookie130

Everyone needs to vent, and this is a better place to do that than FB, Twitter, etc. You'll get this sorted. &#128521;


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think now is definitely not the time to be making big decisions. :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Hi ladies. I've been taking a few weeks away from bnb and coming back for the 2ww time. 

Dobs, I won't say much because I tend to be offensive about this sort of stuff. What I will do is say try and take a few hours to yourself, make a list of what you love, like, and dislike, hate about your life- all of your life and then get more specific about individual aspects. Once you narrow down what in your life you hate an dis bringing you down find ways to remove them from your life. People can love each other and still be toxic together. Lives change and situations alter. 
Do what is right for you and A, but do not forget the You in that equation. Too many women will stay in a toxic situation for their kids and generally the kids don't appreciate it when they are old enough to say so. Not saying this is your situation, just making a statement. 

Anywho have ovulation pain and a bright positive opk today...Here line porn


We shall see if my temp is up in the morn.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just had a guy arrested for flashing my son. Ffs. FFS


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god that's disgusting are you okay???


----------



## DobbyForever

Shaken. I almost had to get up and knock his ass out, but a guy intervened. He's lucky SO wasn't with me.


----------



## Cppeace

That is awful. Sickos like that are just plain horrible.


----------



## DobbyForever

It wasn't even like he just whipped it out and ran off. He was full on shaking it/jerking it at my son and moving toward his stroller. I really wish someone would have knocked him out. Like I was already worried enough about all the shitty things that can happen to kids, and here my son is 3 months old and has his name on a police record because some asshat is an asshat


----------



## Cppeace

That's crazy or high. No person in their right mind does that kinda crap in front of people.


----------



## shaescott

Omg Dobs that's fucking insane I can't believe that happened, what a sicko! I told SO about it cuz he was here and he was like "I wouldn't have just gotten him arrested, I would've killed him right then and there" so it sounds like he's a bit like your SO in that respect. Obviously you couldn't do that as easily cuz you had to protect A by staying with him. So sorry that happened. Much love <3


----------



## shaescott

I'm a bit worried about my roommate. She came back stumbling drunk and she's puked several times now. I'm comforted by the fact that her nails are still pink and not blue but I'm still worried, ya know? She fell off the bed earlier when she was more with it. She's gonna be so upset in the morning. She has a baby shower to go to tomorrow and she puked on the gift bag a little trying to get to the trash cuz she forgot she left a bucket by the bed and I think I got it all off but I can't be certain. She's lying naked on her bed sleeping. I keep checking occasionally for breathing and so far she's okay. I just really don't wanna have to call 911 tonight, or, even worse, wake up to her dead and have it be my fault for not realizing she needed medical assistance.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae put her in the recovery position if you haven't already, then if she pukes whilst she's asleep she won't choke, apart from that I don't know I'm afraid without looking at her myself


----------



## DobbyForever

I second Kit. Recovery position for the win. If she's started puking then her body is clearing things out. That was sweet oh you to clean out the gift bag. I'm sure she just got carried away and will be fine, but recovery position definitely. It's hard because they say call 911 when people passed out but the I passed out/blacked out a lot during my depressed drinking stage so it's a tough call for sure to know where that line it

Shae tbh I think any dad would have hit him. My parents had their backs to them and my brother makes a habit of looking up not down. But I had a bad feeling about the guy so I was watching him out of the corner of me eye the whole time. SO told his club and the unianimous reaction was along the lines of we have kids and we can't imagine/that's f*ed up, cops would not have been called, several fingers and his dick would be cut off/ he better hope the cops pick him up first. 

Thanks ladies. He didn't seem all there so either mental, drugs, or both. I expect something like that in the town I live. Not Palo Alto. Broad daylight. In a Panera.

A bit of millennial hating humor lol there was this other guy at a table between us it made me laugh
Mom: the other homeless guy
Brother: that guy isn't homeless
Mom: but he had holes in his clothes and they were dirty/baggy
Brother: mom, he's just a hipster.
Mom: but how can you be sure if he is hipster or homeless?
Brother: he has a computer.... and he's coding on it. :rofl:
Reminded me of that scene from 2 broke girls where she is quizzing the owner on identifying hipster vs homeless


----------



## wookie130

OMG, your baby got flashed in a Panera???? What in the actual F???? Yeah, I'd say any dad would've knocked his ass OUT, rightfully.

Shae- Another vote for the recovery position. She'll be alright, but she'll be hurting this morning. Good luck with that baby shower, is all I have to say. I'd be too sick and hungover to go had I been that drunk. I've been that drunk once or twice, and from what I actually remember of it, it was really not fun. Once was when I was dating DH, and he was pretty bad himself. I don't even know how we made it upstairs to his apartment at the time, and I'm pretty sure one of us pissed on the floor, and there was a lamp tipped over in the morning. Ugh, we were both sicker than dogs the next day, and could barely move. Yuck.


----------



## shaescott

She actually lay on her side on her own so she was okay in that respect. I stayed up watching her breathing for at least half an hour before going to bed. She's under the covers this morning so she's definitely alive. Thank god.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad to hear she is ok! Do you have Gatorade or bottled water you can leave next to her bed? Like wooks said she'll be hurting BUY aren't you guys young? She might bounce back. I was never hungover for more than a couple hours under 25 but after 25 I'm out of business all weekend lol

Yeah seriously panera I simultaneously wanted to vomit and keep eating cuz I was hungry.


----------



## shaescott

She woke up and she's in pain from falling off her bed but otherwise she feels fine, no hangover. I showed her the video she told me to take and I caught the falling off the bed and she was laughing so hard. Sigh I hope I don't have to hold her hair while she pukes again.


----------



## Jezika

Shae its shocking seeing people in that state, but when I heard your description, I thought it sounded like every young person in the UK on a weekend bender. Ive only been drunk enough to puke twice (because Im scared of puking and both those times involved mixing with weed), and I felt like pure death the next day. Incredible that she feels fine, but then apparently so did a lot of my high school friends after their regular puking-when-drunk bouts (fuck, some would even just excuse themselves to puke and then casually carry on drinking). Hope its not a habit, though, since that is so bad for the poor liver and Im pretty sure I read somewhere that the heavy drinking culture has resulted in lots of cases of liver cirrhosis at a young age.

Speaking of drinks, my preferred drinks are various craft beers from around my city (Gigs, I too love an unfiltered wheat beer, or whatever you said), and recently Ive been into craft ciders. I never liked beer till moving to Canada. Before that I was all about dry white wine. But if I could drink pina coladas every day, I would. Baileys in coffee - hello. Ive been known to do that when theres no milk or cream in the house.

Dobs I cant believe you and A had to be exposed to that awful thing. I mean, obviously the guy is sick, but its also a pretty frightening world when your child can be confronted by an exposed penis and masturbation in a bloody sandwich shop. As for your home situation, I have nothing to add except that I really feel for you for being in such a difficult situation. I can imagine none of it is easy when you have to weigh up complex feelings as well and practical and financial aspects. As for hormones and stuff like that, regardless of whats going on and what you should do, for sure theyre probably a huge factor in how you feel.

Gigs was it you that spoke about feeling so stupid after having baby? Yes, totally. I had a meeting with our director of clinical training a few months ago and voiced my concern about continuing to do well in school coz my brain is so dull, and she told me it takes a while to feel like a smart person again but it does happen. I feel like its slowly coming back, but Im still doing stupid things and spending more time trying to articulate things properly than I did before. Im dreading writing a systematic review over the next 9 months. It has to be publishable and so far Ive spent hours researching topics for which I later discovered there are already systematic reviews. Im now hoping to look at hallucinogen-assisted therapy (like LSD, psilocybin, DMT and MDMA) for mental health disorders (like depression, PTSD and anxiety) since finally theres more research being done with these drugs. I wanted to do it on MDMA for PTSD because one of our labs is actually studying that in the States (such cool research and very promising results so far) but there arent really enough studies to do a meaningful systematic review on it.

Wow I rambled, sorry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I'd just tell you love her and give her a hair tie and suggest she put her hair in a bun

Jez I've definitely excused myself to puke then gone back to drinking :rofl: ah to be young

Pina coladas are bomb that was my go to cocktail when I first started drinking and I have one every time I go to Benihana's. SO likes unfiltered sculpin as far as craft beer goes. It's one we keep in rotation. Cool too because ballast point is in San Diego 

Your review topics sound so interesting!!!

So yeah I sat SO down and we had a three hour heart to heart which started off as let's break up and ended with let's make it work. He agreed to be more proactive and help when I'm trying to cook or pump and I agreed to try and not act like I hate him

And re flasher he'll for sure get nailed for it because four witnesses and clearly planned (the eyeballing us before doing it), and my stepdad made sure to follow him until the cos do up and later explained that's how most exposure cases get dropped by claiming mistaken identity (the defense attorney will suggest the guy change his hair or appearance to throw the victim off from identifying them). But since my stepdad knows these things he followed him until the cops picked him up

What makes me sad is not just A. My brother was sitting next to me and my mom was like why are you so calm? He grew up super sheltered in Palo Alto. And he just shrugged and said UCB desensitized him. He's used to homeless, people with issues, two kids got beat up and one mugged just this week... he's like yeah whatever I saw some guy's junk shit happens like obviously offended but super chill about it


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I feel like I'd want her to help me out if I was in that situation, so that's why I helped her. She could hardly walk, and she puked on the floor, so she needed help with puking. I just put up her hair and held it out of the way and helped her hold the bucket and then washed it out and cleaned up the puke on the floor which was basically just some water. 

Also Dobs, I'm glad you had a heart to heart with SO. I hope it gets better from here. 

Jez ooo sounds like some cool topics. Sucks about feeling stupid though. I bet that'll be hard for me when I get there. Sounds awful.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah good friends attract good friends. Did she make it to the shower?

It's a little better but still annoying. Like he's helping but he acts like it's such an inconvenience/is doing me a huge favor. And all morning he's bugging me when are we having sex/why can't you put him to nap now. Like dude cool it. A has been eating every 90m since 4:30, barely sleeping, I made you breakfast, I wasn't even supposed to be here today and I have a shit ton of prep for work tomorrow and minimal help with A. Like I need to not be shit the first day back. Luckily my principal is off campus most of the day but I'm sure the VP will check up on me r_r. And I have a thousand errands I need to run but A's tummy hurts so that means putting them off for the work week = picking him up later from daycare. Lol sorry ranting. And he hasn't moved his bikes to the other spot even though I asked Tuesday because my back hurts carrying A in his car seat across the parking lot. Like I was gone two days how easy is it to have moved them r_r


----------



## DobbyForever

So I snapped and told SO I'm done. I've been killing myself all morning taking care of s*. It's 2pm and I haven't had a chance to finish my work for tomorrow because A is just irreconcilable today. And SO is like I'm going to the hockey game tom. And I'm like the annual FAKILY hockey game? So I'm like you want to borrow my car to go to a game I wasn't invited to? After I take A over every time your parents ask, invited them to my baby shower, invited them to the hospital (but they went on vacation), invited them to the pumpkin patch for A's first halloween/3 month birthday... but at least now I know where I actually stand. So I ask SO why he didn't think to include me, and he's like tickets are bought I didn't organize you have a baby. And I'm like um my mom would babysit/an invite would be nice even if I decline. And he's like whatever. And I'm like dude first wtf you want me to take your last name when that's how your family treats me/ you are my partner why aren't you standing up for me? And he just ignores me. Then finally says I'm tired and watching football. Like gfys. Done. Mic drop. Out.


----------



## shaescott

She did make it to the shower. 

Dobs what exactly is happening? You told him you were done like seriously or was it more taken as a passing argument by him?


----------



## DobbyForever

It's not passing. I told him. I talked to my mom, and she said I made the right call. And she's the type to tell me if I'm overreacting. It hurts and it sucks and I wish my son would grow up in a two parent household, but he's not being the father I asked him to be (and sure the conversation was yesterday but if you can't make that change right away then it won't happen) or the partner I asked him to be. Nothing has changed. He held A on s when I asked and that was it. And I see it like my epidural. I got my epidural while I was still able to manage the pain because I knew moving forward it would get harder until I reached my breaking point. And that was so smart for my son and me to enjoy my birth experience. Sure, SO and I have good periods and then really bad periods but they are only going to worsen. So I have to end it now so A and I can thrive later.

And please nobody say how great this is. I feel like the Avatar lady. Thanks? We don't thank for this. This is sad. Very sad only.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it's definitely not great. It's shitty and sad and it's altogether a crappy situation. I'm so sorry you're going through this. Even if it's for the best, it's not happy. The best decisions are often the most difficult and heartbreaking ones. We are here for you, and I'm so sorry <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby none of us wanted this to happen, so never think that, if you feel it's best for you and your son then that's all that matters, it's hard being a single parent and we wouldn't wish that for you, I'm sorry that this is happening honey :hugs:


----------



## Twag

Hugest of hugs Dobs :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Situations are ever changing and maybe he does get better later...but that doesn't change things now. Sounds like the right route to take and if it changes, you can asjust later...and if it doesn't, like you said, you managed it before it gets worse. 

Maybe you should go back and copy/paste your posts here pertaining to SO's shitty parenting/support when pregnant. Just throw it in a word doc with dates and say you journal...might be helpful proof in a custody battle.

So...I met a local disc golfer & his wife. He's a glass blower! Like that's one of the arts i've only dreamed of tackling. I LOVE glass! And he's invited me to his studio to "play around" with his torch and glass!!! But what he does with glass is so cool -- he makes pieces that encapsulate people's remains (ashes). It's beautiful. His facebook page is "Cremains in Glass" and I highly recommend y'all check him out. I'm actually getting a ring made by him using my dog's hair (it burns off in the peocess so i'll have bubbles instead of ashes).


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that's awesome! I love videos of glass blowing. I had heard of using ashes in some of the works, can't remember where. That's awesome you are getting a ring to honor your dog. Clever business name 

Thanks ladies. I'm hoping there isn't a battle. He agreed to letting me have sole legal and physical custody in exchange for waived child support. He also said he didn't want visitation, just to come to important things as needed (i.e. Dad-son events, hockey games), so we'll see if he keeps his word.

I finally get in a headspace to go back to work then shit after shit this weekend. I ended up sleeping in A's room on the floor. The cradle downstairs isn't stable enough for all night sleep and SO was watching tv in the bedroom and I didn't feel like talking to him, so I put A to bed in his crib. Which meant I had to sleep in there as well but the air mattress makes too much noise so I slept on the ground and it was exactly as comfortable as it sounds. It's going to be a long day.

Also like clockwork A get congested and chokes st 3:30am. Doesn't matter what room or where we are. Would actually using his humidifier help? It's annoying because as soon as he is upright it's fine. Nothing comes out with the Frida and his nose looks and sounds clear but then I lay him down and he sounds like he can't breathe.


----------



## Cppeace

Dobby,
Moving on is never easy and I simply wish the best for you going forward.

Gigs, that is very cool. Glass blowing is something I've always though awesome as well. 

AFM: Got my temp rise this morn so ovulation likely happened yesterday AM. So had one insem 24 hours-ish before. Not bad at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed peace

Ffs these kids are ridiculous


----------



## wookie130

Definitely not happy for you, Dobs, but I am glad you're having a moment of clarity about it all. Let me get this straight...no visitation for SO, as long as he doesn't have to pay you child support?

Shae- Sheesh, roommate bounced back quickly! Oh to be young again!

Gigs- I love glass art too! I had a friend in high school who became a pretty distinguished glass blower in Europe somewhere...I have no idea if she still does it, though.


----------



## shaescott

Wookie- yeah she always bounces back, she's always fine the next morning, except the one morning we suspect she was a victim of an attempted roofie. She hardly drank that night and was messed up and was hungover all the next day. A guy had given her a drink and she only had a few sips, luckily.


----------



## DobbyForever

He said he didn't want visitation so whatever but he also knows I'm not the type to bar him from his kid


----------



## wookie130

That's interesting, Dobs. Well, in any case, good luck. Things will unfold with it as they may, you know?

Oh, people. The heartburn. HEARTBURN. I actually think I'm beyond regular heartburn, and I've entered into the realm of actually having GERD. I feel like I'm walking around with a bullet stuck in my sternum, and it sometimes even radiates into my upper back. I've tried milk, a T of apple cider vinegar in my water (GROSS, btw), prescription liquid Zantac, TUMS, alka seltzer chewy things, sitting up at night, etc. Sometimes it feels like a huge lump in my throat, and it freakin' hurts, people. I've been hospitalized with it, and it turns out the acid is settling in some weird cavity in my upper abdomen. Lovely.

Tomorrow I get to see our little nugget on an ultrasound (finally). I'm anxious to see how much he/she looks like Ozzy and Hannah as a baby, as those two were IDENTICAL for several weeks, until Ozzy was around 8 weeks, and then he began developing his own little features. I'm hoping the ultrasound tech doesn't slip up and give away whether we're having a Cecil or a Margaret...no weiner or hooty shots, please. :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, my mom swore by nuts, I think walnuts or hazelnut during her pregnancies (and now age related). 

Post more later...


----------



## kittykat7210

Wooks milk is actually going to make it worse so I wouldn't drink any more milk!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for u/s not yay for heartburn


----------



## gigglebox

Wook that sounds like straight up torture.

Help me y'all...I'm stuck in another round of "am i pregnant this month?" Logically i know i'm not. Just got weird things going on and my longest lp since i got my periods back. I know the second i pee on a test my period will come so i'm going to hokd out until at least tomorrow, if not Thursday.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs - Yeah, hold off on the tests. I found my cycles changing within the first couple of years after having my second, and my LP was doing some weird things, etc. It was one of the reasons why I thought I was perhaps entering into perimenopause. Well, I thought I was, and then I got pregnant. LOL! If you're late-late, then grab a test, and have at it.

Kit- Yeah, I know milk is supposed to actually do more harm than good...however, in the moment, as I'm immobilized on the sofa, it does provide some relief, and it feels pretty good to drink. Water sets me off, weirdly. Ugh.

Thank GOD I get to leave school early today to go get my ultrasound, because we had a CRAZY Monday. Two of my students went off at once, and I had one trying to run out the outside door, while another one was trying to beat the shit out of one of my associates. It was unreal. At the end of the day, the aggressive kid went off again, and started beating on my associate again, and I had to call the behavior emergency response team. It was NUTS.


----------



## wookie130

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213931781233672&set=pcb.10213931781593681&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213931781473678&set=pcb.10213931781593681&type=3&theater


----------



## wookie130

Baby looked great! Anatomically everything looks fine, and fluid levels are good, etc. Baby is measuring on the small-side, and right now he/she is measuring 5 lb. 7 oz., which means if the ultrasound is accurate (which they rarely are for weight, but anyway), he/she will be around 6.5 lbs. at birth, which is actually about what my other kids were. Baby is well-proportioned, so that was good as well. The ultrasound tech and I were cracking up, because baby kept smirking and giving us sleepy smiles during the 4D. It was awesome!


----------



## shaescott

Wookie awww so cute! And they didn't slip up with a crotch shot?


----------



## gigglebox

WOOOOK! That smile!!! Omg that is precious!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww how cute! So happy you had a great ultrasound!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm sorry it has come to this. My heart aches for you. Be strong girl. :hugs:

Kitty, milk relieved my heartburn when nothing else did. I know it can be a trigger but it wasn't for me. How's little Evie?

Shae you are a good roomie to be worried and help your roommate.

Gigs, is Lev sleeping better?

Wookie he or she is so precious. I'm very excited for you.

AFM, V has regressed on sttn. Its not horrible. She is easy ro fall back asleep after eating. She is growing so fast its insane. Im not sure if i told yoi guts at her 4 month check up 25 inches tall and 14 lb 6.5 oz. She started rolling back to belly last week too. She can't roll belly to back yet. 

I I'd to go back to bed bug place Saturday. I got bitten again. Promptly put my clothes in dryer when I got home. I had my pest control guy come check m home. No bed bugs in home or car. Thank goodness! 

I've been tryimg to eat healthier and portion control along with exercise. Its not much but I've lost 6.5lbs since start of September. I'm proud of myself and can fit although a bit snug in pre pregnancy clothes. 

Oh and my hubbies cousin had her baby boy just a little bit ago. I'm very happy for her and can't wait t see him.


----------



## wookie130

Thank you, ladies! <3

Fortunately, Shae, our ultrasound gal is pretty awesome, and she knew better than to slip up on the gender. She avoided the nether-regions altogether, fortunately.


----------



## gigglebox

Period started. Glad I didn't get waste money on a test. Hubby is bummed because we didn't get in a round of bd before it started :haha:

Trying to make my new morning routine include a mile walk with Levy in the stroller after I drop Des off. Definitely forced myself to do it today and I'm gkad I did -- like all exercise after a long hiatus, it's a PITA to get going but it feels good when you're done. 

Ugh I just feel like crap these days. Like I just feel fat and physically terrible. Idk. Really want my fitter version of me back.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek that's a fantastic start! We'll have to stay on top of each other :haha: my MIL (yes the one I have a weight loss bet with) just bought me a bag of truffles for my birthday :roll: fortunately she's also failing miserably at losing weight!


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm still 9lbs up from pregnancy, I can't stop eating cake it's awful, my body just craves all sugar it's madness, I'm struggling to stop! Luckily I haven't started gaining weight but if I carry on the way I am I will definitely start to!


----------



## Jezika

Wooks - that smile is just so wonderful and hilarious at the same time. I also regret guessing 7lbs1oz but Ill stick with it, and Im still saying girl even though Im always wrong.

Dobs - Im also sorry it has come to this and agree its shitty either way. I hope all the decisions you make going forward are as stress free as possible and that in the long run it all gets better. A is lucky to have you <3

Gigs - wow re: the glass blowing. What will you get to do? I made some Christmas baubles once and it was so cool. Love picking the glass pellets and then seeing them come together.

Kitty - omg breastfeeding makes me ravenous! Im hungry all the time and never, ever feel full. Im at my pre-preg weight but it took me around six months to get here.

Flueks - sorry about the interruption to sttn though Im sure itll get better again. Babies sleep is always changing I swear. And yay on all the growth! I think I remember you saying youre tall yourself...?

AFM today I met up with a woman who Id met during our hypobirthing classes last year. Id emailed her are Tilly was born but she didnt get back to me till last week so I always wondered about her. Turns out she totally missed my email and found it when she went to email me. Anyway, she told me her intended home birth turned into an emergency c section after going overdue by two weeks, and her midwife was sadly an asshole about it all so it was a bad experience for her. Also, completely coincidentally, her son went through the exact same thing Tilly went through with a UTI - catheters, IV, spinal tap, four days in hospital. It was fun (and kind of alarming) watching the two kids together. They kept taking it turns trying to gouge each others eyes out and pull each others hair (Tillys been around other kids but its usually when we are out and shes a bit shy or distracted by stuff). He kissed her on the cheek though and she tried to bite him.


----------



## Jezika

Oh Gigs Im not surprised MIL is failing miserably with the weight loss. Its hard! Might you still win this bet thing? Is it still going? Is her bday coming up too? I suggest you buy her some lard ;)


----------



## shaescott

Jez omg that's so funny I love babies playing together


----------



## wookie130

Jez- Haha! Baby smackdown! It's funny how they can be so rough, yet have so much fun with it. &#128514;

Gigs- Phew! That was a close one! I know what you mean on wanting to get back into shape. This third baby has basically destroyed my body, and at almost 40, it's going to be tough dropping the weight I've put on. I'll start with a Whole30, and go from there, and that's usually a good starting point for 
me.


----------



## pacificlove

Our cat caught a mouse in our kitchen... and now 
lost it in the living room...

Prettys why I don't want to wait too long until our second one is my age. Hitting the 3-O next year...

Jez, how are you and Tilly? I've been meaning to write you, but am terrible at responding...

J, still alive?

Sorry to the mom's currently struggling, hope you can all get some comfort in knowing that it's just a phase

Shae: how are your classes going? Enjoy the college live, hopefully your roomie won't be coming home drunk every weekend, otherwise just leave her an elastic outside the door ;)

As for us: hubby retired from his profession and is totally switching. So now he'll be at home for a few months while he studies and gets his licenses.

Cat still hasn't cought the mouse, but is actively hunting under our TV table. seriously, never boring here.

Sorry if I missed anything or anybody


----------



## pacificlove

Dang, pretty sure the mouse just got away


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs :hugs: sad reacts only.

I am around pre-pregnancy weight or maybe a few pounds up but I was the heaviest I'd ever been before I got preggo so I still have 25lb to go before I'm happy. 

Sleep has gone to s**t, I think we're in the middle of a growth spurt and my lovely max-once-night feeder has reverted to newborn up every 1-2 hours. He's now in 9-12 clothing and commando crawling on the spot so I think he'll be on the move soon.

Endoscopy day. T-minus four hours and counting. I acquired some valium, prescription strength codeine and ambien so plan to knock myself out if they won't do it for me. :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Haha PL I was 31 when I had Tilly and I sure aint planning number two till Im 34/35. I think I may have mentioned before, but Ive met a large number of mums through various baby groups in my area and I swear Ive not met anyone under 30. Someone claims they know someone whos 29 but thats like a unicorn in these parts. The younger mums either keep themselves to themselves or Toronto parents are simply older. Compare that to the town I grew up in in the UK where the majority started their families in their early twenties. 

We are good thanks! Just trying to juggle my school stuff. Everything else is same old... speaking of unicorns, I have a unicorn costume for Tilly that my mum bought her for Halloween. I always want to dress up myself but as if I have time to put a costume together. Are you guys doing stuff?

Anyone want to share their best Halloween costumes? I never celebrated Halloween in the UK but Ive tried to dress up most years in Canada. I hope this isnt offensive but one year I dressed up as the Virgin Mary with a baby Jesus whose face I made to look like that botched painting that that woman in Europe infamously touched up. For the life of me I cant remember what it was called now. It was all in good humour. Poor baby got thrown about a bit though in the bar. I only really did it because I had to make a costume at the last minute and only had a blue sheet and some blankets. Oh, and one year I dressed up like an anime-style woman with cool face makeup to make me look like I had massive cartoon eyes. The best costume Ive ever seen though was a group of people dressed as a kitchen. Yes, its as awesome as youre imagining.


----------



## Jezika

Shit, M+S, good luck with the endoscopy. Hopefully itll be over before you know it. If youre a fan of relaxation techniques, idk, maybe hit some of those up during the prep. 

PL I hope the mouse surfaces!


----------



## M&S+Bump

We dressed up as Neo and Trinity from the Matrix, went to the bar and bumped into an Agent Smith :rofl: DH and he went straight into the dialogue from the scene in the film, it was great.

I had three kids before I turned 30 :) At baby groups the average age seems to be a little older but it can vary wildly by area and tbh round here you're lucky to make it out of your teens without a baby in tow. SIL is just over 40 and a grandmother to a 2-yo. MIL had seven kids and some miscarriages before she was 30. 

I dunno about relaxation techniques. I might just stick to the valium :rofl: one of my SILs suggested that I should smoke a joint before I go in but I said that maybe this morning isn't the time to start experimenting with totally unfamiliar substances. I think she was as surprised to find out that I've never smoked it as I was to discover she has :haha: she's the professional, responsible one!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey. Just wanted to say sorry for being quiet/I'm going to stay quiet for a while. I do pop in to read and see how everyone else.

I'm really depressed, and I'm working really hard to keep this from blowing into a full blown episode. I'm not pumping enough at work, and my job can't/won't make accomadations. So two days a week I have no lunch break because I'm trying to pump in a supply closet in the office which sets off my anxiety because I hear all the traffic through the front office, but I was denied my request to pump in my class even though another mom is doing it. And A is puking up the formula bottles. SO is trying but I'm checked out. He actually got up with A both times last night. My sub is a moron. 8 math lessons in 6 weeks. My kids are 8-12 lessons behind every other class. It's the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. I told her I would write a LoRec for her but I'm seeing all this s* in my room/with the kids. I have nothing nice to say.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thinking of you Dobs, sending you loads of good vibes. I don't know how you Americans go back to work so early honestly, and don't take this the wrong way but it's disgusting that your government doesn't give you options. Could them not accommodating you he a human rights issue? I certainly wouldn't be afraid to play that card. Anyway your in my thoughts and your one tough mama! How lucky is A to have you who loves him so selflessly.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ps. Gluck today M&S!


----------



## DobbyForever

It's definitely in violation of the law. But they didn't move me to prob so I'm still temp with no protection. The woman who pumps in her room is tenure so she pretty said f* you I'm pumping in my room. Mine is near the playground so she uses it for discipline talks at recess


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, shouldn't pumping be in your rights regardless of job? Anyway, discussing it may trigger your depressions, so will shut up, but I'll chime in if you need any help. Big hugs to you, you strong tough momma!!

Ms, how did go?? 

Jez, I have never dressed up for Halloween, it's not celebrated in Germany. We actually have more occasions where kids get candy then in north America! Carnival, St. Martin's Day, St. Nicholas Day, etc just to name a few. I was toght not to go begging for candy at strangers doors. We recently had that discuion with mil that I don't want L begging for candies either.... while I have control over it. Her face was priceless!


----------



## shaescott

PL classes are going well so far. I have all As except in Spanish in which I have a B but that's okay with me tbh. I only have a B cuz she collected the one homework I didn't do and none of the ones I did do. Ugh.


----------



## M&S+Bump

They attempted to intubate me three times and I ripped it out each time so the procedure was stopped for my own safety. At least the handful of pills I took worked, I don't remember anything inbetween the mouth guard going in and coming to in the recovery room. I'm super pissed off that all that stress was for nothing but at least I proved to them that I wasn't kidding around that I don't cope with it well. I was given a feedback questionnaire about the experience in the unit and I ignored all the questions and just wrote all over it (how was your procedure - options to answer 'acceptable, I would have it done again' 'uncomfortable but I would have it again if essential' and 'totally unacceptable, would not have it done again' - I didn't really feel any of these adequately explained my view and I doubt anyone was there for a nice day out, rather than because it was essential)

I was told 'breathe, long slow breaths' along with a demonstration of said breaths - dude, I'm 33, I've survived so far - I know how to breathe. 'You've had a baby, you'll cope with this easy' - I'd rather have another baby. 'Awake is the only way we can do this
- f-ing LIES and I told her so! At every turn they patronised me and tried to make out as if this is so not a big deal (which to others it might not be - I was listening to some of the others coming out and they seemed ok - but it is for me) and all I had to do was relax and it would be fine.

Should have just given me the f-ing sedation I asked for, assholes. Instead, everyone's time is totally wasted, all the stress is for nothing and I will now need to wait another who knows how long and come back and speak to my consultant, and presumably have it done under general anaesthetic.

Sorry for selfish post. I just woke up.


----------



## Jezika

Yikes M+S Im so sorry it went so horrendously and didnt even get done. Thats so invalidating that they were telling you you should basically be fine with it. I bloody well hope they accommodate you next time, and that the next time is soon. :hugs:

Dobs I cant believe theyre making you pump like that. Id be so upset and pissed too. I know youre not tenured, but surely they wouldnt want to be in legal trouble if they denied your rights or unfairly dismissed you if you brought it up to them. Id also consider threatening going to the media and making the school look bad. But like PL, Ill shut up coz Im sure youve thought if these things plus theyre easier said than done. And I concur that youre such an amazing and dedicated mama to A.

Shae that sucks re: the Spanish homework. Id be so annoyed that thats the ONE paper they took to mark.!


----------



## Jezika

Anyone want to compete for the Worst Mother award? Tilly finally ate cat poop this morning. I say finally because I had a sneaking suspicion the day would bloody come.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry should elaborate because I'm temp I am only hired for the school year so they can claim they never fired me or just didn't rehire me for other reasons. We're at at will employment state so legally anybody can get fired at any moment for any reason. The union protects teachers but they can't really protect me as a temp. Prob or tenure they have more ground. Like right now I have a clogged duct but I'm waiting because a kid uses that room to test her blood sugar so I can't start until she comes and does her test. It hurts so much


----------



## DobbyForever

Forgot to mention the door doesn't even lock so we have to put a post it on the handle saying do not enter


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, that's hideous.

In the UK, if a woman is breastfeeding when she comes back to work (bearing in mind you can take up to a year of maternity leave) the employer must by law provide a private, lockable room for her to use for expressing, and it cannot be a toilet or cupboard. If they can't provide such a room, then she must be allowed breaks to go and feed the baby directly. They also need to give extra breaks for the expressing to take place.

I have nothing but admiration for your dedication. You're doing incredible.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, don't feel bad... Pretty sure my kid has had sheep poop in his mouth.. I rest my case. 


Shae, wow that's fantastic marks! Why does nursing require Spanish? It is that for extra credit or your interest?

Ms, sorry it was such a horrible experience... Leave them all kinds of negative feedback.
And hopefully they'll start listening!


----------



## shaescott

M&S that's crazy and terrible. So sorry you had to go through it. 

PL one semester of language is required, and speaking Spanish is actually very helpful for nurses because of all the immigrants who don't speak English, they still need medical care you know? 

I just talked to my advisor about the classes I'm gonna take next semester. Taking a class that's meant for next year because I got out of a class with previous credits. Doesn't seem too bad overall but that extra class is history and I hate history (sorry) so not happy about that but I'm required to take a semester of history as part of the core curriculum so... yeah. Taking A&P 2, sociology, religion (catholic school), human development, history of the western world...


----------



## DobbyForever

MS it's the same here but idk normally my boss is very by the books so I am shocked

Sorry ladies I know all about me I just can't process anything about other people


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf Dobs?! Is there no one you can discuss this with foe a solution? I know you don't want to risk your job but no higher ups are moms? They must understand. That is totally illegal, they need to offer something. Didn't realize you even needed permission to pump in your own room...can you just so it anyway? What are the actual odd of getting caught if your door is locked?

Ms, what a horrid experience! Hopefully you've paved the way for an easier time in the future for yourself and anyone else with a similar situation. Hope they get you back in quick.

Lev's also in 9 month clothes now. I love having a big baby but hate how fast we go through clothes, especially with how much this kid drools! We're average about 4-5 outfits a day, plus bibs and blankets. 

He's hit or miss with sleep. Last night he slept about 8:30-6:10! Tonight i'm up at 1:50 and he's been awake almost an hour, went to bed about the same time. I have no idea. Pretty bummed though, when i was trying to lose weight before i'm pretty certain my crap sleep was sabotaging my efforts. Hope that doesn't happen again :/


----------



## M&S+Bump

We managed til 3am before a wake-up, then up for the day at 6. I don't know if he's over his spurt or if I just knocked him out with sedative milk :rofl: They knew I'd had a baby five months ago and never told me not to feed him so :shrug: (I left it 8 hours just in case) 

I'm just glad we kept all the clothes from before - because drooooooooll lol. I've given up putting clothes on him, he's just in a onesie all the time.

Tried to move my consultant appointment up because no need to leave it four weeks for detailed results to come back when there are no results. But he's apparently all full up til the week after my appointment so this is all going to drag on past Christmas &#128530; 

Can't believe your boss would treat you like this Dobs. It sounds like you're good at your job and good staff is bloody difficult to come by, you do your best to keep them! Assholes.

Gigs, apparently the more you are awake through the night, the more calories you burn? The thought got me through a few nights anyway! Just need to try and be careful not to eat rubbish to get a quick energy fix the next day (let me know if you figure out how not to - my weight is going back up again the past week)

I loved history at school, even though my teacher was the most boring man on the planet and had a lot of weird ticks lol. Always found it really interesting.

And babies eating poop - we don't have any animals but I'm pretty sure they've eaten their own before, and for sure Joe tried to eat his own vomit - he ate lunch, puked it back up then started picking it back up off the floor to eat it again before I managed to get to him &#128567;&#128567;&#128567; It's all good for their immune system... right? :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Really ms? That is the opposite of what I've read. What I read said bad sleep will sabotage weight loss efforts. Slows down your metabolism or some such...?

Bummer about the appointment. Maybe they can fir you into a cancellation spot.

Yup we were up again at 3:30 then my alarm went at 6:40. Long nap today though! Unfortunately my SIL and I were supposed to walk the babies together but I told her I had to nap today, wasn't going to survive without. Just slept about 1.5 hours. Lev's been asleep over 2!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, you always burn more calories when awake as your body is working harder, but terrible sleep can harm your metabolism if it becomes long term. So it kind of goes both ways.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, that completely and utterly sucks about the pumping situation at work. They're stepping all over your legal rights. :( As if it's not hard enough having to leave your LO, and go back to work... But, like everyone else, I'll stop talking. Not trying to make anything tougher on you.

M&S- That sounds like a nightmare, seriously. Ugh. Hopefully everything goes better the next time.

Jez & PL- I was trying to think of something worse than cat/sheep poop for a baby to eat. And my mind is registering a blank. :rofl: But, these things do happen. These kids can be quicker than us, I tell you. Just when you think you know what they're up to, you turn around, and they have a turd in their mouth. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Love you all.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs :hugs: I don't know what to say but I want you to know that I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## pacificlove

Cat puke?? Can't for sure say mine ate it, but did find some and played in it while I peed.... Released him into the living room thinking it was safe that morning like any other day before and since then.

I have come to terms with it, these "gross" things do and will eventually happen to all mommies ;)


----------



## Jezika

Yeah, the only bright side truly is that it cant get much worse than eating shit, so only onwards and upwards from here. And she really is fine.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Babies are gross :rofl:

I've decided I'm going to start smoking dope instead of drinking wine or taking prescription meds that aren't mine (bad me lol) we are childless for the weekend so were supposed to be going round to a friend tonight for a try, but DH got a bit carried away last night and spent the night spewing so that was cancelled.


----------



## shaescott

Hey M&S, dope is actually not that specific a term, in some places it means weed and in other places it means heroin, or other opiates. The word has different meanings among generations as well I think. So if you could be a bit more specific?


----------



## kittykat7210

In England it means weed as far as I'm aware :)


----------



## Cppeace

When it comes to smoking it it generally means weed to my knowledge. People call it many different nicknames though lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm looking for a replacement to wine for the night the kids are away so I can have a good sleep and maybe a little fun on the night. I've never taken heroin but it seems like it would be a tad extreme :rofl: (joking, obviously - I have never touched it but living in Glasgow I've seen plenty of people who do and that s**t will take everything you have til it kills you)

Dope is cannabis. Heroin is smack or skag, depending on whereabouts in Scotland - us westies say smack, over towards Edinburgh it's skag. The only other opiate available here is codeine or morphine, we don't get all the exciting painkillers like over there :D


----------



## gigglebox

Let us know how the experimenting goes Ms! 

Well Des never got into anything gross but i remember one time i went to change his diaper and he was sucking on something...then i pulled out a metal nut from his mouth! I was so grateful he didn't swallow it!


----------



## Jezika

How scary Gigs. These babies just want to put every damn thing in their mouths! My friends baby swallowed a safety pin and it was stuck in his throat for days. Yikes.

M+S have fun with the experimenting. Ive always preferred weed to alcohol, just so much fun and no hangover. It makes me so analytical (in a good way) and creative, or highly amused and giggly, depending on the weed. But I used to vape rather than smoke so I could avoid the yucky smoke and smell. Not a fan of other drugs. Hallucinogens in particular scare me a little. I freaked out a bit while on mushrooms in Amsterdam.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dont really have anything to add. Everyone pretty said what I would have said re topics of recent convo.

Im still depressed. Not crying every day but still sad. SO has spent the week trying to do more. Which is cool but as a partner romantically he still talks down to me and cant communicate. But at least now he picks up A when he cries and tries to soothe him if im busy. Even woke up three nights and held him while I made the bottle. One night I said I was just rocking him to sleep so he did it while I laid in bed 

Nystatin didnt do di*k so he is on fluconazole now. Working but hes in pain from the stomach ache he gets after his daily dose. One more week sigh. We went to a pumpkin patch yesterday for his 3m birthday. Everything fell to hell so I went with my parents. Long short of it is my family refuses to be around SO now even if it means not seeing A
 



Attached Files:







16D5F903-AD6F-46E5-8175-D190277C57D2.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 10









544622CE-82D8-4FE4-9DA7-2E51CAC1C8AE.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cppeace

Well, A is still adorable Dobs.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs, he's so cute! Look at all his hair!! Xx


----------



## wookie130

A is just precious, Dobs. Cute!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Look at him with his lil pumpkin *heart eyes* He's so beautiful. 

Hallucinogens scare me too. Watching someone have a full blown conversation with a switched off TV, then try to climb out of a 27th storey window was enough to convince me that some things should be left well alone. 

I was having a look at vaporizer things - I have managed to this age without tobacco or nicotine having any part in my life and I really don't fancy starting now. Smoke is yuck.


----------



## DobbyForever

I hear edibles are the way to ease into weed but idk anything about anything so idk if that&#8217;s true

Thanks ladies. I&#8217;m quite fond of him.


----------



## shaescott

A is so precious, Dobs. <3


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm scared of eating it. My one experience of taking any kind of decent amount involved eating it (with chocolate icecream cos we had no tobacco or papers due to being underage and we were hella classy so nice icecream it was) and I hallucinated and clawed my arms to shreds thinking there were ants running in my veins. I've only ever had maybe two draws of a joint after that experience :rofl: it's taken half a lifetime to pluck up the courage to try again!


----------



## pacificlove

Gorgeous family with a cute baby dobs!

Hubby and I stay off the drugs, he's lost 2 friends to it when they were in their early 20s. Hubby doesn't so drugs so out of respect I don't either. No judgement to those who do and I do believe that weed does have a medical benefit too. It's very easy to come across here. I usually smell it on someone at least once during our outings. LOL the big island is Canadas capital for weed ;)


----------



## Cppeace

Marijuana is not a hallucinogen. Yours sounds like it was laced with something that was activated by eating and not smoking. 
True edibles are made with the oils and therefore you don't really usually get a really high feeling. Usually just a calm feeling and the munchies.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that&#8217;s terrifying :(. I don&#8217;t do drugs because of a story my mom told about almost being assaulted her first time because her brother promised to watch her but got high and left to go have sex with someone so my mom ended up locking herself in the bathroom until she regained her senses enough to feel safe leaving. Her moral was only drink in excess or do drugs around people you trust and you can&#8217;t trust anybody


----------



## kittykat7210

I liked weed for a while because it helped with weight loss. As long as you don&#8217;t binge it increases your metabolism so I smoked little amounts of it for a while.


----------



## M&S+Bump

That's awful Dobs! &#128561; How could he?!

I trust my DH, that's precisely the reason I declined to go on my own even though it's our friends and they live literally a few doors away. If he's not going, then I'm not either. For a drink or a movie night or something whatever, but a complete unknown, he needs to be there to make sure I'm ok!

Sorry to hear about his friends PL. I found out recently that my friend that I mentioned a few weeks back was on heroin - I thought she had died because of the alcohol but apparently her most recent boyfriend got her using. It's so sad :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Shes cool/over it.

Heres A studdin
 



Attached Files:







4B254482-84A7-4F3E-AA43-D25C48D6D0A5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobs, that is one cute baby!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Be still my beating ovaries. I cannot afford to be broody right now and no quirk of genetics would ever get me a baby that looks like that anyway :rofl: 

Totes adorbs, as the kids say.


----------



## wookie130

He is seriously a living doll, Dobs. I bet you could nom on his cheeks for days. <3

Gearing up to watch the season premiere of The Walking Dead. I've been waiting for this for MONTHS. I'm also totally thinking I'm going to doze off right in the middle of it. Damn it is NOT easy being 39, and 9 months pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww wooks hopefully you get to enjoy what you can and if you doze off then some restful sleep :)

Thanks ladies sorry he was just esp cute the last two days and I needed a pick me up. Just filled out all the custody paperwork and I spent all weekend running errands so I am exhausted and the house still a mess


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pre-6am is too f-ing early. Too early. I want my bed :hissy:


----------



## Jezika

Dobs that is a Seriously handsome kid right there. Such beautiful eyes.

Wooks am I right in thinking your gentle c-section is scheduled for...the 29th? It would be miraculous if I actually remembered correctly.

M+S I agree on the edibles. Ive never had a good experience on edibles the few times Ive tried. Although I didnt hallucinate, one time it seriously pushed the boundaries of what I felt was reality and I really dont enjoy that. Plus its hard to dose it unless youre the one making the stuff. Re: vaporizers, I have the PAX one, mainly coz it looks so nice and fairly discreet. But itll continue hibernating a while Im afraid.

Kit interesting on the weight loss thing. I was always ravenous with weed. It made me regard even mundane things like a pack of chips like a gift from God and generally made me enjoy food soooo much.

I personally think weed is much less harmful than alcohol, all things considered, but I do regret smoking it when I was young. Can really effect brain development before the brain is fully developed. I always wonder whether my bad memory is because of that. 

Now that Tilly is no longer in the difficult tiny baby stage and people around me are beginning to move onto their next babies, I admit Im getting a bit broody. But Im still a looooooong way to planning it for anytime soon. Plus, you know, it requires having sex.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I have one baby up at silly o'clock and two vomiting. Just the wake up killed the broody quick style, and right now I don't even want the ones I have, never mind any more :rofl: I just want sleeeeeeeep.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Holy smokes those Pax things are expensive :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Ms sorry :(. I hope you feel better.

Misery loves company I have ZERO bottles for daycare because my supply tanked. So I woke up to squeeze and extra pumping session in. Well SO&#8217;s idea of being helpful is bringing A downstairs with all the lights on and I kept trying to tell him he just needs his paci and to be rocked so my pumping session turned into an accidental power session because SO is incompetent as a dad. I&#8217;n So exhausted and I should have been asleep 16 minutes ago cuz i&#8217;m Up again on 3 hours to pump and start the day.

I just Gyhnnfgu i&#8217;m Scared to pull the trigger and possibly fucking up A by kicking his dad out of our lives


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, the unknowns are scary. Hopefully everything becomes clearer with time.

Jez- Gentle c-section is scheduled for Nov. 3rd, a week from this upcoming Friday. :) I was having dreams about it last night. Weird dreams about some fat stubby doctor named "Dr. Owen" and he kept asking me if I ate my shrimp and fries before arriving at the hospital. Then he kept scraping the bottom of my one foot with some weird little tool for a "sample." It was friggin' strange. :rofl:

I sure did fall asleep during the TWD last night. I made it about 20 minutes in, and I was out. Ugh. I woke up around 4 a.m., and it was being replayed, so I saw Negan asking Father Gabriel if he had his "shittin' pants on." LOLOL!!!!! I love it. I'll watch it when I'm less sleepy, I guess.

M&S- Sick kids are not fun. Ever. Particularly when it's more than one of them. Hope you get some reprieve, and that you all get some much-needed rest.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Oh dear lord today is never-ending. How is it not bedtime yet and why does time seem to stand still when it's a crap day but flies by when it's sleep time or you're doing something fun?

Both kids have stopped puking thankfully and have eaten dinner without issues. Trying to prevent them eating too much if anything.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I agree, unknown is never easy, maybe try a trial separation? Or maybe don't listen to me, I am not on my best brain power...

Sick kids no fun... Hopefully the mom's don't get sick too, cuz that's even worse... *Hugs*

As for us: L loves looking and touching the things in the fridge when it opens. Starting yesterday, he's started throwing temper tantrums when it closes. Today it turned into a full on throw himself on the floor, tears rolling, snotty and drooly face for a few minutes. I tried to explain and be reasonable, calm, calm him and what does he do?? Snacks me into the face.... Stern no and off you go to cry it out my kid! A minute later hubby walked in and picked up L, and all was sunshine and daisies again. The kid is 11 months old. 
Sigh... My kid gets upset because the fridge closes after it was opened (he hasn't had the idea to open the fridge on his own yet, only when we do it to get stuff out)

And yeah, I laughed


----------



## gigglebox

Omg kids are so crazy! PL did you ever see that "reason my son's crying" blog? If not, google it.

Dobs that kid is so freaking adorable i'm right next to Ms with the broodiness. 

Also with the "my kids are shits so just kidding".

Des has been getting in trouble a bit at school. He's been talking back to the teachers (the defiant "NO" when he doesn't want to do something). He's also been spitting/making farting sounds with his mouth which is pissing his catholic teachers off. The problem is he has language issues so he's been repeating kids, and there's one kid in particular who's been acting up and unfortunately Des has been copying him. He also doesn't understand why it's bad, so telling him not to do it just makes him ask "why?" And then he doesn't really "get" it, so he does it again.

Dear lord, someone with okder kids tell me this is a phase! I'm so afraid he's going to be too much to handle and get booted from the school. 

I'm also reeeaaallly hoping (prayers and good juju appreciated) that we can afford to put him in a school next year that has special needs kids (mild cases, as des is).


----------



## Cppeace

Hopefully it is just a phase, Gigs. 

Hey ladies checking in with my it looks triphasic chart but FF isn't saying it is :wacko:

Anywho testing shall start tomorrow. Hopefully get better results this time than the last time I had a triphasic (One maybe positive hpt followed by AF).


----------



## gigglebox

Omg i never charted but wven i can tell that looks good!!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ what she said!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol thanks you two!


----------



## Jezika

Cant wait for line porn, CP! Fingers crossed for sure. 

PL lol @ sassy L. Bet youre looking forward to the terrible twos. I certainly am not because...

...I cant even handle a kid with a bloody cold! So Tilly just developed her first ever cold, OF COURSE when DH has gone away on business for three days, and I am here again reminded how I freak out over the littlest things. 

Last night she woke up at 3am only able to breathe through her mouth and she couldnt nurse as a result. Nose frida removed some mucus but she bloody hated it and it was a fight to even get one or two chances at sucking. Then it took ages to rock her back to sleep and thank God she seemed to be able to breathe a little better after about an hour so she latched just fine and guzzled milk. She woke up earlier than usual despite the disturbed sleep and she didnt nap well all day either. She had a runny nose on and off all day but otherwise seemed as chipper as usual. I am well aware that NONE of this is out of the ordinary and colds like this happen a LOT, and worse. And yet I find myself endlessly worrying. About what? I dont even know. I catastrophize about her being so bunged up that she will never nurse and then get dehydrated, that shell never be able to sleep, that ILL never be able to sleep, that itll probably get worse or last forever, and the worries run a lot deeper too. Like dread, and I dont know why. DH being away makes me feel a bit scared to tackle this on my own. Maybe because she was so sick last time when she ended up in hospital and I got triggered? I also am so bitter about the fact that I absolutely knew shed get sick the only three days DH is away because stupid shit like that always happens to me, and down I go on my ridiculous and pointless negativity spiral. Anyway, theres a glimpse into my neuroses. Can you imagine if I had an early riser (which stresses me out too, tbh) and two vomiting kids, like M+S. Id freak out! Is this kind of reaction normal?! If so (though I doubt it is), does it get better?


----------



## Cppeace

In my experience all parents are major worrywarts anytime their babies get sick. You sound pretty normal overall, Jez.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, we all worry... L has been a big klutz the last 2 weeks. He seems to trip over nothing at the moment and has been building speed. So he lost balance and fell on his face this morning. Yep, bloody lip! Again! Because he falls so fast and usually with a toy in hand that his face hits the floor. So he walked around with a swollen lip all day and was a bit more whiney all day. (I missed my happy kid today)
Talking with another mom today, she said her kid would always turn into a klutz when she was teething! 
Anyway, there was 2 blood drops on the floor, lots on his hands and shirt and me. We both had to change when he felt better.
Hope Tilly feels better soon, maybe try some Vicks vapurub on her back? We've done that one on L during his colds, only apply on spots they can't reach. Use Sparingly. Really seems to help his breathing!


----------



## wookie130

If you do use any Vicks, use the Baby Vicks, which omits the camphor or eucalyptus or ONE of those EO's that are actually unsafe for baby's respiratory system. It will say "Baby Vicks" or "Vicks Baby" on the jar. Oh, and run a cool mist humidifier in her/your room. Keep on snot sucking with the Frida, even though she hates it. Nice warm baths that decongest or loosen stuff up, and then snot suck immediately after. 

Oh, Jez. I don't know. Ozzy was a pretty sick baby off and on, and was hospitalized twice in a month's time, each for a whole week at a time. RSV and double pneumonia with a double ear infection, and then bronchiolitis the second time. Around the clock nebulizer treatments, steroids, teething at the same time, ugh, it was HORRIBLE. Because he was a respiratory kid, he also caught any and all viruses from daycare very easily, and it would make him 8 times sicker than anyone else. It's normal to worry, and it's normal to feel frustrated. I do think that your big scare with Tilly probably has you a bit post-traumatic, and you'll feel an exaggerated sense of worry over even minor illnesses. Perhaps the more often she'll catch viruses and colds (and most kids have their fair-share, as their immune system matures, and gets stronger, and the more they're around other children), you'll cope a bit better with it. But it IS hard when they're sick. It just sucks.

Neither of mine have been sick with anything this season...knock on wood. I can handle most colds and upper respiratory infections, etc., but the flu (like the vomitting variety, especially) is what I'd really like to avoid. We all have our flu shots, but the kids both got tummy bugs last year for the first time, and it was God-forsaken. Yuck.

Cpp- Fingers crossed!!!

PL- The accident/clumsy stage is so rough. Hannah and Ozzy both looked like a couple of Frankenstein projects at that age from the bumps, bruises, etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez every time A spits up while laying down I worry it&#8217;ll get in his ear and cause an ear infection which will cause him to go deaf in one ear so pat pat I feel you on the worrying

That&#8217;s all I got I&#8217;m tired af going back to bed


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm just popping in quickly. We're on vacation but going home tomorrow (thank God) it's been almost a week and I'm over it. It's exhausting with babies. Plus it's so freaking hot here. We're at beach and it was almost 100 yesterday which is super rare here, so rare in fact that there is no AC. And there's ants!!!! Like everywhere this morning. I hate ants. It's 6am and I've been up since 4. 
My sister is coming into town this weekend for her shower so that's exciting. 
I got my first tattoo yesterday. 
Michael can take one step on his own! Stop growing kids. 
That's all my updates I think. 

Dobs- I'm sorry for what you're going through. The right decisions about it all will come to you. Just try to focus on that incredibly handsome little boy. 

Jez- the boys had colds last week and I bought a Vicks vaporizer for like $12 and that thing is a godsend. It's waterless and basically just makes the whole room smell Vicks-y. We also use the humidifier when they're sick. 
Also, maybe too personal but, how long has it been with no sex for you guys?

Pl-no idea on the chart but good luck. 

That's all I can remember.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't worry about colds because it's almost permanent state in our house so I'm so over it. But I worry about other things and have that negativity spiral too. 

Mrs G yeh, holiday is not holiday with kids unless you also take extra adults. 

Second the menthol plug in thingamajigs. They help.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Jez sorry to read all that. I think we all have those panic spirals, ESPECIALLY with our first kid(s) and ESPECIALLY if you've already been through a rough illness. When I get like that with other stuff it helps to talk to hubs; he can talk me down well. It works with the kids unless they are physically ill, then usually I'm talking hubs down. I remember last year he talked himself into thinking Des had a brain eating ameba (sp?) from a lake we went swimming in. The mind does crazy things to us!

Speaking of crazy things...I'm attempting a bathroom upgrade by myself on friday while hubs is at work. Mom's coming to babysit. I plan on making a YouTube video of it :thumbup:

Green can we see a pic od the tattoo?

Cp any tests to ogle?


----------



## Cppeace

Didn't sleep well. So, I'm tired and that temp isn't trustworthy. 

On the test, so far not seeing anything. We shall see what the next few days brings.


Side note- Though I'm a herby nature person- I love Vicks vapor rub lol


----------



## FutureMrs

CP I think I see a shadow! But I have line eye always


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for the advice and support, ladies. Some others have suggested baby Vicks too so Ill look into that. Ive seen a lot of people emphasize it must be the baby variety coz the adult one can have really bad effects on babies, yikes. Im guessing the vaporizer variety is available for kids too? 

Yeah I remember thinking how awful it will be when she eventually gets a vomiting bug and how right now I should count myself lucky. I seriously dont know how Ill handle that. I have a legit phobia of vomiting and it also scares me when other people do it.

Green its been no sex since conception! We are very slowly gearing up for it. Im trying to convince him to buy condoms, or I will myself, because I definitely dont want to risk pull-out. But the whole thing is tricky because we have a baby who sleeps with us (in addition to the handful of other reasons).


----------



## M&S+Bump

I have emetophobia too. I've had two types of therapy for it but it's still there. But you just cope with it because you have to - I can handle the kids being sick now (I don't like it but I don't have a panic attack) even though I still can't deal with it if I'm sick or DH is. I do always pray when anyone is coughing though that it's JUST a cough.


----------



## shaescott

I dealt relatively well with my roomie puking, gagged a lot but not in front of her, just while cleaning it up. 

Jez so sorry Tilly is sick. Much love. 

I would also love to see the tattoo Green!


----------



## DobbyForever

I wanna see tattoo

Jez I also heard good things about baby vicks and humidifiers

Peace I see it but I also have line eye lol

Ummmm k forgot my boobs are killing me u forgot one necessary part to my pump and could only manage to squeeze half an oz per boob before I gave up and even though I got off work early I am at the county clerk getting A&#8217;s birth certificate f*ing $90 for 3 copies!!! Bullshit but at least I got out early so no taking a day off to get it and i&#8217;n Next so I should get home before traffic. Thinking i&#8217;ll Pump first then get A


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay I'll post a picture. It's super small and took like 5 minutes haha but we all start somewhere right?

Jez- the plug in one isn't a kids but the pharmacist said it was fine since it was in the air and not on their skin. Personally the actual rub didn't work great for us but he vaporizer did!and holy cow..... that's nearly 2 years. Glad you guys are working up to it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tattoo
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5836.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs.green2015

Vaporizer
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5837.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrs.green2015

And my sweet boys the first time they went to the beach
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5838.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Looooove!!!! Both the tattoo and beach putting


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah there was kind of a shadow, but it showed better on pic than in real life, so I don't think it was anything. The next few days should tell the tale.


----------



## gigglebox

Cp fx it gets darker!

Green omg so cute, can't believe they're almost a year! Are you still broody for #3?

Your tattoo reeeeaaally makes me want another. I can't settle on animage though (lol as if i have money to do it anyway)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol gigs we totally don't have the money as DH got laid off but oh well. 
As for #3 I change my mind on a daily basis. Even on good days though when I do want another I still know I am insane for thinking it. We are still NTNP so... I guess anything could happen.


----------



## shaescott

Aw green that's such a meaningful tattoo, I love it. <3


----------



## gigglebox

Lol well i guess we make sacrifices for the things we really want ;) love it though, i think it's money well spent! I have this momma bear necklace (a bear and two cubs), i'd love to have the design as a tattoo somewhere. But i have a huge open space on the side of my leg i'd love to get covered...but with what...?!

So mad right now. Lev was sleeping so well and now it's gone to shit again. He's been waking at about 2am then up for the day around 5am the past 4 nights. 

I kept saying i was amazed I haven't gotten sick due to a compromised immune system from this sleep schedule. Well, scratchy throat tonight so looks like it might finally be happening...right as i have big plans for a remodel project :dohh: should have known, i get sick at inconvenient times a lot.

I have all these things for the bathroom project hidden around my house! I hope hubby doesn't find them. Also hope i just have a minor cold (or don't get sick at all!)--anything I can work through!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hope you feel better soon! Hubby and got Ls minor cold too. My remedies are garlic and raw honey. 24 hours in and it's a light tickle in my throat still and a few extra sneezes. Actually feel better then yesterday.

Mrs g, hope your hubby can find another job? It does EI cover your expenses until his company is rehiring? Your boys are adorable BTW!

As for us: hubby is doing a career change and currently at home studying for it. Financially not worth it at the moment, but in the long run, it totally should. Meanwhile, we have decided for me to go back to work, part time here on the little island. I have a job interview tomorrow.... Once hubby is done his study and working on the big island again he'll take L with him onto the big island and drop him off at daycare on the day's I am working. I am nervous of what the next 6 months will bring


----------



## DobbyForever

Lost my post so snapshot

Gigs so sorry about the cold and sleep also lol so what are you just gonna try and remodel begins his back/on the sly or are you just waiting for an opportune moment lol

Pl gl at the interview! Hopefully the new career move pays off for y&#8217;all sooner rather than later.

Green sorry to hear about hubs :(

Afm life is so much better since I nutted up and put my foot down about pumping in my room. Picture day at daycare and I hear A was super smiley so I can&#8217;t wait to see the pictures/buy some. Had him in a cute collared black plaid shirt and jeans and thankfully he didn&#8217;t spit up until after pictures woot! His tummy time stamina is still way down and i&#8217;m Not amused by oh well he was totally flirting with his caretaker lol


----------



## Jezika

Poop I missed some posts before my last post, including CPs test, on which I swear I also saw a shadow. Looking forward to getting next one.

Green - I love the tattoo and your boys are so cute, and looking so alike! Good luck with hubby finding a job. Life sure does like to keep us on our toes.

Gigs - Im super interested in your reno. Before and after pics please, if not the video! And I hear ya on getting sick at the most inconvenient times. Same thing with getting period. Also, Id love more tattoos too but would never be able to decide. I already regret my most visible one and that was only from a few years ago. Would you design your own? I ordered some temporary freehand ink from inkbox.com to experiment with, which was kind of fun. Its like black henna but without the bad/dangerous chemicals. 

PL - some exciting changes ahead! You must at least be enjoying having DH around a lot more these days? Good luck with the interview!

M+S - argh, I can totally relate to the coughing fear. Tillys taken to copying me when I cough, and she takes it to an extreme, near-retching level that makes me wide-eyed with fear of puke.

Dobs - does that mean you get to pump in class now? You go, girl! And I hope you share the daycare photos. I can only inagine the cuteness level. 

I have a hair appt on saturday that I booked four weeks with a hair stylist thats usually booked up 7 months in advance (I got a cancellation). I usually get seen by any old rando that they pair me with, but since Im doing colour and randos in recent year have reliably messed it up or, at best, done an underwhelming job, this time I said no thanks to the rando because I hadnt seen enough of their work on Instagram for what I want done (I said this on email of course; as if Id have the ovaries to say it over the phone). Anyway, so Im super excited and its built up over the past four weeks so Ill probably be disappointed, but still, Im looking forward to the change.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah :). I just have to put a sign on the door and obviously not pump with students in the room lol and lock the door will share when I get them :)

Aww I hope your hair appointment isn&#8217;t disappointing! You have a pretty face so you can pull anything off


----------



## shaescott

SELFISH POST: IF MENTIONING VOMIT BUGS YOU, DONT READ THIS

Had to bring my roommate to the ER for alcohol poisoning at 1 am last night. Well, an ambulance took her and SO and I followed behind (he was visiting). She came back barely able to walk and she went to the bathroom saying she had to pee and I had to walk her there and she couldn't even take off her own pants... so I helped her get them off and then held the door shut for her and she started puking all over herself. Like, everywhere, all over her thighs and shirt and all over the floor. So I got someone to help me who was female cuz she was indecent and she said we needed to call an RA, so we did and tried to clean the puke off her thighs while we waited and the RA we got was a senior nursing student and she was like "yeah we're calling an ambulance" cuz she could hardly even sit up on the toilet anymore and she was sometimes verbally responsive and other times not so much. So they put her in a chair since she was puking and had to strap her in so she wouldn't fall over and we followed the ambulance to the hospital down the road. They gave her a bunch of fluids and she started getting better pretty much immediately. I wasn't there for the first half hour cuz they said until she was stable it was family only so I had to wait in the waiting room. She was still super drunk but she was able to walk by 3 am so like in 2 hours. The doctor didn't realize she was still drunk at 4 am cuz he said she could be released and she's just good at pretending she's not drunk cuz she was 100% still drunk lol. But SO and I drove her home. She doesn't have a hangover today. At all. And I'm pissed that she doesn't have a hangover. But she's gonna learn her lesson cuz apparently her insurance doesn't cover ER visits for alcohol or drugs (and I feel bad but like she couldn't hold herself up anymore like she needed help). Also the college is requiring her to go to a bunch of sessions at the wellness/counseling center, otherwise she can't live on campus anymore. I just hope this doesn't fuck her up financially. I really avoided calling as much as I could but she was not okay, and I'd rather she be okay and have some crap happen after, than have her die or something.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, good for you! I hope roomie learned her lesson, although a hangover might have set the lesson a bit deeper.


----------



## DobbyForever

His daycare proofs aren&#8217;t as cute as I wanted them to be but I still shelled out the $60 for the cd with all his pictures in case there&#8217;s one they took I like better


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae she just has to fill out financial aid paperwork and they usually waive all fees. I&#8217;m surprised they didn&#8217;t kick her out. But I guess you guys are of age. You did the right thing. How is she treating you today/ feel about it?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs she's not of age. She's super grateful towards me and mad at herself for letting it happen.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo yeah she is super lucky then I don&#8217;t know of any college here that would let a student stay enrolled if they were found drinking under age but then I guess being harsh just encourages kids not to seek help/endanger themselves or friends

I&#8217;m glad she gets it :). If she ok though? Like emotionally. I mean it&#8217;s thing to party and another to get sloshed but she seems to be getting dangerously drunk often.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the state of New Hampshire has a law called the Good Samaritan law. If you call for yourself or another person who needs help due to an alcohol or drug overdose, you cannot be charged for underage drinking or for illegal drug use etc. NH has a big opioid problem and the law is to encourage people to seek help so they don't die because they were afraid of legal trouble. The school also uses a similar rule. 1st offense, $50 fine and mandatory counseling sessions. 2nd offense, $100 fine and I'm guessing more counseling sessions. 3rd offense, you're out. She's had the one other time she was puking but it wasn't nearly this bad. But she says she's planning on not drinking for a few weeks at least, and that she's never taking drinks from other people again. She's still got all As and Bs and the moment it affects her grades she'll stop, but the mandatory counseling and possibility of her insurance not covering it is definitely making her think harder about her choices.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae honestly if she's planning on not drinking for "a few weeks" she hasn't learned her lesson. Poor girl. You however, are an amazing roommate and your SO is super understanding. Mine wouldn't have been so understanding and patient.

Moms (especially SAHM) what do you do when we you want to punch your SO because he doesn't understand the amount of work babies are?


----------



## kittykat7210

Green: Leave her with him for an hour :rofl:


Shae: I&#8217;m afraid if she&#8217;s only saying a few weeks she hasn&#8217;t learned her lesson! I was taken to hospital because of alcohol poisoning when I was 19, it was just after I lost my first baby. I had relapsed a bit with my anorexia, hadn&#8217;t eaten for 3 days and was only about 90lbs so only had 4 double vodkas and cokes and I was done for. But it was a horrible experience (even without any cost) and I didn&#8217;t drink ANYTHING for a year, and will STILL only have 1 glass of wine or 1 beer when I do! It was the first and the last time I ever drank too much.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Green, my DH is the stay at home parent now so he's very aware - but with anything else, I generally make him do it if he's not getting it. I suggest planning something really nice for yourself for the day and switching your phone off and letting him get on with it. He's getting off easy because the boys are bigger now and in a routine etc. 

Dobs, nursery and school pics are so hit and miss. Our school uses a great photographer but I've seen some real shockers.

Shae, you did the right thing. I would also be questioning if there is some deeper underlying problem if this becomes a recurring issue - but it might just be a young girl away from home for the first time testing the limits of her freedom. If she's accepting drinks from strangers, that's a real worry. But two times of getting messy, even in such a short space of time, if that's all it's been then in my experience that's just student behaviour. At my university, people did that and worse, then went back out the following night and did it again - intentionally. If they kicked you out of school for drinking, any British uni would be lucky to retain one student :rofl: We had a subsidised bar on campus that opened at 11am.

The test will be whether she sticks to it or whether the behaviour continues. But as someone who likes a drink and spent every weekend of her late teens lying in a gutter - the occasional blow out doesn't seem like a problem to me. Damn, I'm 33 and the last time I had to be carried home and passed out on the bathroom floor was last month :dohh: bruised elbows and skint knees, no memory, and a two-day hangover. I don't remember it but apparently I vomited rather spectacularly after already having been poured into the car, and almost lost a (very expensive) ear-ring in the process - the other girl I was with was advocating leaving it under the car because it was covered in puke but my other friend recognised it as one we sell and rescued it for me (it's glass so thankfully easy to clean and only sustained a very minor chip from falling) Saying that, I have fairly extensive mental health issues and a history of substance abuse so possibly I'm not the best example of how people behave. I do know most of the people around me who do not have such issues also end up ill occasionally thanks to going too far with a drink. Anyway...

Afm - up til past 1am fighting with DH, up before 6am with baby. TGI Saturday and my SIL is coming to take them all in a few hours. I guess we were lucky we made it this far before religion became an issue - his dedication vs my complete lack of belief in anything much. I'm absolutely happy for him to do whatever he wants with his life, including attending conferences etc away from home, and I do not try to limit his hobbies or social events, or tell him what to do. I expect the same in return. I very definitely expect his religious beliefs not to spill over into what is acceptable for ME to do, since I don't share them. Compromise is, I get to do what I want on the condition that I act like a responsible adult (difficult for me, see above) but I agree to read the bible with him. I told him I prefer more contemporary fiction, but whatever.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I agree lol leave him alone with the twins for an extended period of time and make it fun for yourself. He won&#8217;t get it until he has to live it. I used to leave a to do list on the fridge both to remind myself what I wanted to do and as a look how much s* I do every day

Shae i&#8217;m glad there aren&#8217;t serious consequences but I agree that if she&#8217;s serious said a few weeks that she hasn&#8217;t learned. You are being very sweet but the fact this has happened multiple times in such a short time frame and her clear lack of s*s given... she&#8217;s either just completely immature or she has some deep seeded emotional issue she&#8217;s not dealing with

Idk maybe I just hang out with kids on the straight and narrow because of all my friends ever no one has ever been that drunk. I have. Plenty of times. I have deep seeded emotional problems.

Religion is so tricky. My brother&#8217;s gf of 4 years is super devout Catholic and they are in such denial it won&#8217;t start fights because if they have kids she&#8217;ll want to raise them in the religion (and I don&#8217;t Mean csb once a week Sunday mass) and he will not do anything. But this chick also failed a bunch of classes and said she doesn&#8217;t have to study because my brother is going to take care of her so I hope he just dumps her ass soon anyway


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think it's a big cultural difference tbh. Scots drink. A huge part of university life is going out partying. Some people grow out of it and move on to drink in moderation, some stop drinking altogether, a few never really do it in the first place. Some continue and it's just what they do on a Friday or Saturday night, go out and get drunk. It's not uncommon to see people drinking from mid-day on a weekend and continuing for the entire day and night. Every social event involves alcohol - baptisms are held at chapel, then there's a party afterwards in a social club or hall for hire (attached to a pub or restaurant) Children's birthday parties, you'll be offered a glass of wine on a Sunday afternoon. Christmas morning, the Buck's Fizz (champagne and orange juice) is out for opening the presents at 7am. If there's a big football match on, people spill out of the stadiums afterwards and carry on down the pub and you can tell which team won by what scarf the singing ones have round their neck as they weave and stagger down the street as I'm leaving work at 6pm. 

The Finns don't drink as consistently (well, the majority don't) but when the festival involves drinking, they DRINK. Midsummer, New Year, May Day. Religious festivals (Christmas, Easter) are quiet and somber, the pagan ones are a booze-fest. :) 

Sounds kind of like my household. I take nothing to do with it, but DH takes the children to church. He's 'born again' and genuinely is trying to live his life for Jesus. He's human and living in an imperfect world with a very imperfect wife so he slips up often but I have no doubt his faith is completely genuine, and tbh if I could press a button and have the same revelation myself, I probably would - he seems much happier! But I'm far too much of a cynic and I really don't see that changing. The children know that mummy doesn't go to church or say grace and that's just the way it is, they don't question it much because it's what they have always known. I'm happy for them to be brought up in a religious environment, I don't believe it will do them harm (the way my DH is doing it, I don't necessarily hold that view about some of our friends' households but that's not my business) and once they're old enough to decide, it'll be their own decision what they choose to believe. But it's a constant balancing act and it is difficult. 

She sounds like she has little ambition. Which is fair enough, if you don't want much. But having no ambition except that someone else will provide everything for you is not so good.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Also you can get in legal trouble for underage drinking?! :wacko:

That's insane. Here the worst they'll do is take your alcohol and pour it down a drain. Whoever sold it to you can get in trouble but the kid themselves is a minor, so..


----------



## DobbyForever

True true definitely cultural but stumbling drunk versus I need to go to the hospital in an ambulance are very different. Idk. Not my friend not my business and maybe she&#8217;s just bad at balancing her drinks

MS sounds to me like you&#8217;ve figured out what works with the kids and religion. Sorry sometimes it&#8217;s not easy

And lol yeah but it&#8217;s usually like community service type stuff but I did know someone who got kicked out got underaged drinking which is funny cuz Unis totally look the other way for frats cuz they were definitely servin us minors booze


----------



## shaescott

Just lost my super long post cuz my phone suddenly reset itself for no reason. Ugh. 

Thank you all for the comments on the roomie. I wrote out a long paragraph but I don't feel like retyping it tbh lol. After the counseling we'll see how she behaves. Also her insurance might not cover the ambulance ride and ER visit cuz it was alcohol. I think the ambulance ride alone is like $800 without insurance.


----------



## DobbyForever

Man if it&#8217;s only $800 she got off easy ambulances are expensive lol alcohol or not the er should have given her financial aid paperwork


----------



## shaescott

I don't think they gave her any financial aid forms.The doctor was oblivious and the nurses ignored her for at least 10 min when she said she had to pee and she was drunk so they really should have realized that meant she needed to pee asap, and they were just doing paperwork at the time, not helping other patients.

I bet all the UK ladies are seeing $800 for an ambulance ride and having mini aneurysms lol. The hospital was 1 mile away right down the road Dobs and it was likely a BLS rather than ALS so that makes it cost less. We'll see when she gets the bill. 

I would've driven her myself if she could stand up but she couldn't even sit up without assistance. Actually if she could stand I wouldn't bring her to the hospital at all lol. Unless she couldn't speak or was incoherent. Even though she couldn't sit up she knew her full name and she knew where she was, the college and the city. But sometimes she couldn't really talk so it was complicated. The senior nursing student RA said it was smartest to bring her to the hospital because she couldn't even sit up. Is it possible she would've been fine? Yes. They didn't pump her stomach, so maybe. But without those fluids she got I'm not sure what would've happened. And I'd rather bring her to the hospital if it's a situation where she's in the maybe ok maybe not zone. Because if I decide not to bring her and I'm wrong, I'll never be able to live with myself.


----------



## shaescott

Also Dobs everything is more expensive in Cali isn't it? I bet that includes ambulance rides.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry for all the selfish posts ladies


----------



## pacificlove

$800 sounds about right. I agree, if she wants to stop drinking for a few weeks she didn't learn. I know plenty of people that say that every weekend.

Green, leave the twins with hubby for a bit. Start him off easy, 1 hour or so and then slowly up it. Since you aren't bfing, technically there is no reason for you to check in ;) go for coffee, or the spa or .... Somewhere that isn't child friendly. I went outside and used the chainsaw and woodchipper when I needed breaks and for hubby to realize what it takes.

As for me: i went to a job interview on Friday, or so I thought. When I walked in, the job was already mine and it took me a few minutes to clue in on the conversion. Haha, was my resume that good? 
So I start work on Monday, leaving L with hubby (job change is putting him at home right now). Once hubby is going back to working out of an office in February, L will go into daycare. Thankfully my new job offers lots of flexibility in hours, so can work around the changes, baby appointments and hubby's licensing tests


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol this is true everything is more expensive in Cali. But yeah you made the right call cuz you never really know and better safe than sorry. If she gets her bill and can&#8217;t pay she can call and explain she is a jobless student and fill out paperwork and get it waived. Usually. I never paid any of my er bills in college. One was $15,000 I almost died when I saw it I was crying so hard didn&#8217;t help it was my threatened miscarriage visit

Pl lol that&#8217;s awesome! Congrats!


----------



## shaescott

PL congrats on the new job!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs she has a job. She's an independent and pays for her own college tuition etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

But is she above the poverty line? Plus if she has tuition and what not she should still qualify to at least reduce it and/or set up a payment plan.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok lots to catch up on...

Cpp where are more tests?

Dang shae that's a tough situation. I was kind of with Ms, sounds like many drunk people i've seen...honestly i was nearly that drunk once, however i could talk and i made it to the toilet to puke. That said, my friend i was with recorded me lating on the bathroom floor talking like an idiot. Seeing that video was so embarrassing and i felt pretty bad about my decision to drink that much. I 100% recommend recording her if she pulls this crap again and ahow her the next day being a wreck. Might help her to see herself in that state.

Dobs My mom came to watch the kids and i did the bathroom while he was at work, then he went out after work. 

Jez i'll post pics of before & after reno if you share pics of your hair! I did make a video too. I think i'm going to start a new vlog youtube channel that's basically everything not farming related and it'll be a little less family friendly (i tend to cuss a lot but i edit it out of my farming vids). 

Also Des did that coughing crap and now Lev's doing it the same time i'm paranoid he's catching my cold :roll;

Oh yeah, i'm full blown cold now. Achey, dribbling nose, mild fever cold nonsense.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Gigs I want to see the swearing because I don&#8217;t want to be the only one swearing in my Bnb videos haha

Hope you all feel better!!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs well she can only work part time cuz she's a student so definitely not making above the poverty line level money. But she does have insurance it just doesn't cover it so I'm not sure how that would work


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- we just did that last week! Hope you feel better soon. 

Medical cost are insane period. 

Pl- congrats on the job. What kind of job? Also good luck with the day care I know it'll be hard!


So my sister is in town for her shower, her biological sister had a shower today so we went and DH kept the kids. Tomorrow is sis shower so he'll have the kids again. It was miserable. He's whinny and completely ruined my day. He said he didn't mean to and was trying to show me how I act when he's gone which I can kind of see the point but it's different. He complained about having the boys tomorrow too and honestly I'm completely over him today. I don't even want to look at him. He constantly wants me to go have me time and get out but then whines. I have zero emotion for him right now. Idk it's hard to explain and I'm mostly just venting right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

It still works in any portion owed by the guarantor not insurance. I was double covered when I went to the ER (as a student and as on my parents&#8217;) insurance but the nearest hospital wasn&#8217;t in network and I was panicking too much to think to go to a different hospital

Hugs greenie I know kind of what you mean I think big hugs


----------



## gigglebox

Booo Green sorry he's being a wiener. I would be so angry...i hate being guilted and not feeling appreciated!

Here's the bathroom. I took better panoramic shots but bnb says too large. The blue/octopus bathroom was the "before " pics. Now our bedroom and the hall bath are the only spaces in the house we haven't painted yet! I love new paint in rooms.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2726.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_2728.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 10









IMG_2733.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 13









IMG_2735.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo gigs impressive!!! Love it and the color scheme!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sent SO upstairs to put A down because i&#8217;m Two hours behind schedule pumping and can&#8217;t push it off anymore if I want to get back on schedule. A is not going down easy so i&#8217;m Curious to see if he b*s and moans like your ass has literally been on the couch all day while mine has literally been running around since 5am


----------



## shaescott

Update: the doctor called my roomie and they think she may have been drugged, they're waiting for the results to get back. If it turns out she was drugged, she may be able to get out of the trouble she's in.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- how horrible! Keep us updated. I wonder why they suspect that, the amount she drank not adding up? Not that I'm questioning her just wonder what makes them think that vs. just a young college girl having fun. 

Gigs- beautiful!!

Guys. Not to be selfish but I feel slightly like an ass. DH so kindly pointed out I changed the plans on him today. After I said he could go hunting I changed it to him keeping the boys. But that's only one piece of the butthole puzzle he's laid out. So okay I take a very small part of my anger away. Still pissed though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agree what made them think that? Did they actually test her for any drugs? Because usually those types of drugs can only be detected within a very short window. It does suck, but having been that done that paid that hospital bill I can say it happens. Also to make a probably too soon joke what trouble is she in? Having to go to a couple meetings is not trouble. It&#8217;s an inconvenience. Trouble would be losing her job, getting kicked out of school, and/or getting a criminal record. She got a finger wag/slap on the wrist

Green you are not an ass. Plans change and it&#8217;s a partnership. They&#8217;re his children too. I read an article that basically said mom&#8217;s need to stop thanking dads for taking care of their kids. That dad&#8217;s don&#8217;t babysit they watch/care for their children. It was more of a don&#8217;t devalue the sad article or his role but i&#8217;m cynical so I saw it more as you made these kids not step up as a parent. You shouldn&#8217;t be made to feel guilty for asking him to be a dad so you could have an afternoon to yourself. For flipping the script, maybe. But shot happebs. You are not a b*

So SK took 20m to put a crying A to bed and did not complain (to my voice there were a few loud sighs via the monitor lol) and he even grabbed him again just now as i&#8217;m Pumping and he&#8217;s refusing to sleep flat lately during the night


----------



## DobbyForever

also according to SO, cuz we like having spirited debates about things, colleges legally cannot punish someone for drinking unless they can prove the drinking happened on campus, which is hard to do/most drinking is at off campus apartments. So unless the cops arrested her, she went to court, she was charged, and this was part of her sentencing they can only legally encourage counseling not mandate it. Unless they have proof she drank on campus. And the word of an intoxicated person or hearsay is not proof.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Going on memory so sorry if I forget.

Gigs, love the bathroom! Looks amazing.

Jez second need pics of new huuuurrrr. 

Green while obviously it sucks for DH that plans changed, it's not like you deliberately asked them to hold the shower that day. It happens. He gets to go to work all week and get a break. Some weekends you take the kids so he can do stuff he wants. Some weekends he takes the kids so you can do what you want. Some weekends everyone stays together. It's just the way it is! His job is out of the house, your job is to look after the kids during the week and both of you deserve a break from your jobs. In my experience, yours is way harder - I much, MUCH prefer being the working parent and skipping out the door in the mornings leaving DH in the warzone. :hugs: It does get easier. 

Dobs 20m for bedtime is pretty good! Yay for being able to pump in your room. 

Shae, I actually thought $800 for an ambulance was less than I expected it to cost - but yep, I'm hella glad those sorts of bills just aren't in my life. We've been to hospital many, many times over the past few years between having babies, all my gastric and head issues and the kids having croup, Nathaniel's asthma, etc inc two ambulance rides for Nathaniel. I'd be bankrupt.

From what you describe I would have propped her up at the toilet (or sitting on the toilet with a bucket if she's lost bladder control), wrapped a blanket around her, gave her a drink of water and left her to sleep it off. That level of drunkenness was a standard part of our teenage/student weekends. I've dealt with many an incoherent, legless drunk octopus, trying to drag them down stairs or to bed or to a bathroom and I've certainly been the one getting carried many a time. One memorable time we carried/dragged my friend down stairs and along a corridor to my room (as in literally dragged by the legs, he was skinny but over 6ft tall, hard to carry) I put him in the bathroom and gave up trying to get him to stay upright even against a wall, lay him in the recovery position on the tiled floor and stuck my fingers down his throat so he'd puke. Then showered him, put a blanket on him (he was breathing fine and sleeping) and went back to the party. With hindsight, that was crazy irresponsible but not once did I or anyone else involved think about phoning an ambulance or even a parent or other 'grown up'. I had just turned 18, I was living away from home and so was he and as far as we were concerned we were the grown ups now. 

But for definite, if it's a not sure situation, you are always better to be safe than sorry even if it turns out to be unnecessary caution. Because there's always a chance that it could turn out differently and you never know if you hadn't taken her, if it would have been fine or not. Probably, but not for sure. Especially if she had been drugged (again? she needs to stop hanging out wherever she's partying at!) You did the right thing. Any trouble she's in as a result is her own fault for drinking so much.

Long post, sorry, but about to make it even longer. Had my first weed smoking experience last night. My friend gave me two joints home that her husband had made up. The first one made me feel kind of sleepy and heavy and it all wore off within an hour - I suspect more smoke ended up in the air than in my lungs tbh because I don't smoke and never have. I felt nauseated as well once it wore off - my DH said from the effect I was describing it could all have been the tobacco. He decreed the joints 'weak' when he smelled them when I brought them home. Not to be deterred, I smoked the other one (about three hours later) and managed to improve my inhaling technique at least and felt a bit lightheaded and woozy. Then not long after, the nausea crept back in and the room started spinning - I sat in our unheated conservatory with a bucket for an hour with my back against the cold glass, then carefully ventured to bed. It felt like seasickness, any time I looked down, I'd get the spinning feeling. I didn't puke but I think that's only down to my phobia of it, it takes a LOT before it actually happens, but it came very close.

Again, my DH said it could well be just the tobacco, many people feel like that after their first cigarettes (I wouldn't know lol, I've never smoked more than a couple of puffs) but I think I'm too scared to try again. Very definitely never touching any tobacco product again, so if I continue weed experiments then I need to get a vaporizer. Last night I was definite that it wasn't worth even trying again but this morning I'm undecided again. I see so many people who love it that I'm fairly sure what I felt last night was not what they're feeling. Meh. I felt better after about two hours and slept well. So at least there was no temptation to drink any wine at any point during the evening which is a bonus for a Saturday night.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I guess 20m isn&#8217;t bad. I can put him to bed in less than one lol sometimes I don&#8217;t even have to pick him up just put my hand on his chest or hand and say shh three times and he&#8217;s out. 

Sorry your ventures in weed weren&#8217;t satisfying. I can&#8217;t comment on whether that&#8217;s a typical reaction for a first timer or not. Did hubs smoke it, too? Could have just been bad quality weed. But idk sorry I know you were super excited about it


----------



## M&S+Bump

I'm comparing to our all singing, all dancing (literally - DH gets the guitar out) bedtime routine that can go on for an hour or more so I guess anything less than that sounds easy :rofl: Isaac doesn't take much to put down but I have fallen into the habit of feeding him last thing so that takes 15 mins or so. 

Yeh, I'm a bit pissed. I was hoping it would remove the need for alcohol and opioid painkillers and sleeping tablets in my life and give me a more natural way of controlling anxiety (which in itself would remove the need for the above, they are all interlinked) DH didn't smoke any, he says he was tempted but he's back to being pretty against it. It's my friend's brother who deals it so I doubt he'd give her bad stuff, but obviously I don't know him or anything about weed so who knows. I do know I did not like smoking tobacco or smoke in general, it tasted bad and stank and it's gross. So I won't be doing that again.


----------



## shaescott

Not sure why they think that but she's pretty sure they're right cuz she's normally a pretty good drunk, even that other time she puked she was still with it. But she's not emotionally ready to get the results, she's pretty upset about the whole situation. Trouble-wise, its more that her dad is threatening to cut her off financially (she's an independent technically but he helps her out with some stuff which makes it a lot easier to pay for tuition etc). She says she thinks she's done with drinking and parties cuz she's just too traumatized to do it again. And our college does have the right to punish her because it's in the handbook that we all sign that their alcohol policy includes just being drunk on campus. It's also a private school, not sure if that affects it. M&S I guess it's a cultural thing but since the nursing student was worried we were being cautious. Also not sure how bad college students livers are if they're passing out drunk every weekend? Though I guess since they're young they might get lucky. The EMTs said it was bad enough that I couldn't ride in the ambulance with her because I wasn't family. Idk. She's happy I had her go to the hospital. She thinks everything happens for a reason and that this is a sign that she needs to stop.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh shae that reminds me they say hangovers are due in part to dehydration so i'm sure because they rehydrated her that partly why she didn't feel physically bad the next day. 

Ms i'm confused, was there tobacco mixed with the weed? Sounds like you had a bad experience...maybe experiment again with less weed to feel it out and no tobacco.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae in order for them to punish her they have to prove it happened on campus and any good attorney (actually even a crappy attorney or someone self representing) can get that thrown out. Universities only have jurisdiction for events that happen on campus. If she got drunk off campus and came back drunk, they can&#8217;t do anything. And since innocent until proven guilty unless they had eye witnesses or cameras they can&#8217;t prove anything 

Hopefully she learns and glad it wasn&#8217;t worse. Hopefully dad doesn&#8217;t cut her off but my dad supported himself from 15 on and I had plenty of friends who made it through college zero help from parents. So I wouldn&#8217;t feel bad for her if he did cut her off.

I don&#8217;t blame her for not wanting to know. When I was drugged I didn&#8217;t want details and I told the detective I was home safe in California and just wanted to pretend that night never happened and move on with my life. It&#8217;ll take her a while to feel safe again, but she will. Just keep being an awesome friend. She really lucked out with you. I would have put her in an ambulance said call her family and gone back to sleep. It&#8217;s a miracle I have any friends lol but seriously


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sounds like she's saying all the right things, Shae. Hopefully this will have been scary enough to keep her out of trouble. 

We all survived and no-one ended up with liver problems that I know of - of everyone I know that partied (or still does) hard, two ended up alcoholics (one already was before I met him) and so far the only one with serious or even minor health issues was the girl who died recently and that was more heroin than alcohol related. James is still alive although we're all wondering how exactly, his liver must be made of iron. And me, but my troubles are psychological rather than physical and it's a chicken and egg situation and it's hard to say what came first or which caused the other, if it did. 

Weed is mixed with loose tobacco to make it burn - cannabis itself doesn't burn well in a joint, apparently. My friend said the two he gave me were pretty weak so that I didn't overdo it, so remains to be seen what it was that made me sick. The internet says too much weed, but I didn't feel any high so can't see how that could have been. Also apparently it does just make some people ill kind of like some people get travel sick and some don't. The idea of smoking anything again makes me sick to my stomach even though I feel fine other than that.


----------



## wookie130

Shae- You absolutely did the right thing by looking out for this girl when she was this inebriated. Kids die all the time in our country of binge-drinking on college campuses. I think it's great you were looking out for her, and I feel that more kids need to do that for each other in that atmosphere. Binge drinking does have long-term health consequences that they're really only just beginning to surface in the medical community now, and I'm sure we'll be hearing more about it in the future. A lot of kids who begin binge-drinking as teens or young adults do go on to have substance abuse problems and/or alcoholism later in adulthood. Good for you for not just abandoning her when she needed help. Anything could have happened to her, as she was vunerable. So many young women get assaulted when they're in this condition on college campuses, and I'm glad you didn't just turn a blind eye to to the possibilities, and shrug it off...I know if that if you were in her shoes, you'd want someone else to do the same for you. :) You did great.

Greene- So many moms feel the same way as you. I've definitely felt like this before. I'm glad DH has really stepped it up during this pregnancy, and taken over a lot of things with the kids. I really needed him to do that, particularly now that I'm practically immobile...

More later. Some interesting developments on the pregnancy-front. Baby may be here sooner than Friday.


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ yeh, that what she said. ALWAYS better safe than sorry.

BABY TIME :happydance:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Wookie interesting hopefully all good developments


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, keep us updated!! Fingers crossed!! 

Green, I haven't felt the same about my hubby the last few months but I am chalking it up to hormones for now. Just trying to keep up, so that I don't fall out of love for him.

Can't remember who asked, I'll be doing some ar/ap work for a propane company.

Gigs, I am impressed!!

Gotta run, got 5 double batches of dog biscuits in the ovens


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congrats on the job PL :D what's ar/ap?


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, accounts receivable and accounts payable. So I'll be dealing with bills that are due to pay by the company and to the company.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo congrats pl!

Lots of good news.

So i&#8217;m Not broody but I definitely miss how small A was like he&#8217;s growing up too fast


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am in the same boat! We are so happy with what we got, but on the other hand we did always want a close in age sibling... The time with L has just gone by toooo friggin fast. He's turning 1 in 15 days! Say what???!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was just thinking that when I looked at your sig earlier! Any special plans?


----------



## DobbyForever

So A wakes up between 5:30-6:30 and has lately been waking while i&#8217;m In the shower or pumping so SO has to hold him until i can get him. And i&#8217;ve Been waiting to see when he says something.
Him: is there any way we can have him not wake me up at 5:30?
Me: no
Him: why not
Me: because that&#8217;s not how it works...
Him: why
Me: he&#8217;s a baby he&#8217;s unpredictable and I have to get ready for work/pump. I can&#8217;t do anything about the fact he sometimes wakes up during those times
Him: when will he stop crying when he wakes up?
Me: idk... seriously idk
Him: when does he stop sleeping in our f*ing room?
Me: AAP recommends 6&#8211;12 months. I&#8217;m not emotionally ready so honestly probably closer to 12 months.
Him: f*ing great
Me: stop complaining we have a good sleeper
Him: I don&#8217;t want to hear that. What did you do before?
Me: I slept downstairs 
Him: yeah can you do that again because i&#8217;n Tired and fing up at work 
Me: *literally laughs out loud* no. It hurts my back and I don&#8217;t sleep well and that cradle is unstable so he can&#8217;t sleep in it all night. So no.
Him: *sarcastically* this is awesome

Like every time I start to trust his trying again he says something stupid


----------



## pacificlove

Awe dobs... Just offer him the couch next time he says something. Who cares if he gets sore, or sleeps bad. The other option is your lack of sleep for being on the couch. And you both have the responsibility of work the next morning.
IDK...

Speaking of sleep, apparently I kicked hubby into his crown jewels in my sleep last night. I have never been a violent sleeper, so am a bit surprised. He's thinking of the couch a lot more now... Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Oh plans for Ls birthday. I think I'll bake him a special cake, plus it falls onto one of our playgroup days so we'll probably take him there. There is a good possibility that my parents are coming up for his birthday too. 
Maybe some cake we can share at the playgroup, so I better dig up some healthy "no sugar, no dairy, no eggs...." Recipe for all those judgy mother's? Or just say screw it and bake something I know kids will love.


----------



## kittykat7210

Pacific, it&#8217;s not a cake if there&#8217;s no sugar!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Make proper cake PL and screw the judgies! 

Dobs, if he is so disturbed, he can feel free to sleep downstairs. Or, y'know, go to bed at a reasonable hour. &#128530;


----------



## DobbyForever

Had to pick up A from daycare. His breathing is off. Not enough for ER but we have an appointment in two hours


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg kit I love you!

Having just eaten a whole vegan ghiradelli cake I can agree that cake should be unhealthy and full of milk and sugar and awesomeness lol so bake what the kids love and let the momsake their own minds about whether to let their kids have it/how much.

Lol Ms that&#8217;s what I said and he just stared at me. He might put a bed in his office and i&#8217;n Like csb i&#8217;m Not giving up my bed.

Okay my phone randomly capitalizes words and it drives me nuts.


----------



## DobbyForever

Doc says reflux and wants me running a humidifier at night, keeping him elevated, and adding a teaspoon of oat cereal to his fortified milk. Sigh :(


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry A is having issues. Hopefully the doctors recommendations work. 

First day back at work done for me. I had planned on 6 hours, but did 5. Legally I am not required to take a break when only working 5 hours. ;) I have a gorgeous ocean view from my desk


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo nice! A great view definitely makes for a better day. How did L do with being gone?

Thanks. He had another bout of rough breathing just now. My mom is off tomorrow so i&#8217;m seriously considering having her watch him tonight/tomorrow. I have a minimum day and was planning to drive over there after school anyway.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - what exactly does his breathing look like? I heard reflux can do some weird stuff huh. Hope to sorts itself out soon. And yeah, get hubby to buy a futon and sleep in the other room. Youre both working and Im pretty sure sleep is worse for you. On the plus side, in my experience babies sleep habits are always changing so its probably not forever.

Gigs - nice reno! And I would definitely be into some sweary videos. I swear a LOT (but can stifle it well where/when its not appropriate), so when I see others swearing casually like I do, I like it.

Green - sorry youre having some issues. I hope its just the common ups and downs of relationships and ir gets better again soon.

PL - congrats on the job and Id love to see a pic of the view! Sounds like youre doing quite a low key thing for Ls bday. Thats probably what we will do too, but over here they seem to go bloody crazy with first birthday parties. Theyre grander and more fancy than literally any birthday party Ive ever had and I resent the pressure. Not only do I hate organizing things, but I wouldnt want to spend so much money and dont even have that many people Id want to invite. Plus she wont rmemeber or care (though obv not saying I dont want her to see nice pictures of it when shes older). Oh, and all the mums here bake gluten free organic vegan peanut-free everything, eye roll. Yeah not gonna happen.

Shae - you defo did the right thing and it sounds like your friend knows and appreciates that. And you totally got what I was thinking about the $800 ambulance. And thats cheap?! When I was taken by ambulance (here in Canada) last year, I was APPALLED to be billed $50 for it, since i thought my taxes covered it just like in the UK (my insurance ended up paying it, for still). How the hell can it honestly cost $800?! 

Wooks - Update please on early arrival! So exciting :)

M+S - Im trying to rmemeber the circumstances under which I felt sick on weed. Definitely when mixing with alcohol in the earlier days, but I know you didnt do that. When accidentally eating a tonne in hash brownies too. Otherwise maybe paranoia of feeling nauseous had made me nauseous at times in the past? Actually, unrelatedly, when I was younger I went through a period of self-perpetuated nausea because I was worried about it so much. It was so persistent and terrifying. Anyway, maybe it really was the tobacco - I agree its disgusting. Also funny coz in the UK I only ever smoked it with tobacco, but here the joints are all weed (yes you frequently have to relight them). It could also just be the type of weed. It sounds like you had Indica, which is more relaxing, whereas Sativa gives you a bit more vigour and creativity (I never got to choose my weed, other than in Amsterdam, so Im guessing the stuff I was getting when I enjoyed it was Sativa). Anyway, maybe hit up the vaporizer when youre up for it and settle in front of a funny movie or something. I used to love watching stuff while high. Id get so into ANYTHING, like I cant even explain. One time I watched an episode of Eastenders and it felt like it was the best piece of television I had ever seen, and I felt like I was right inside the characters complex and fascinating minds. Which is obviously ridiculous.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, photo of hair. In the second one the gradation looks abrupt and really blinded but it honestly isn&#8217;t. It&#8217;s just the filter.
 



Attached Files:







7A1339DE-9E3C-4AA7-980F-0F769CC976B8.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5









C8588E4C-FF44-437E-B6DC-65C21D5972E4.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Doctor is a moron we&#8217;re in the ER he has croup


----------



## gigglebox

Y'all, I'm seriously going to lose my mind with this baby's sleep schedule. He went to bed at about 8:30, up at 11:40 and now up again about 2:50. This is so rough. I'm thankful he was a good sleeper in the first week but my goodness has he more than made up for that! I'm so frustrated, especially since i'm still sick. I haven't been able to do anything productive during his naps; instead I've been trying to catch up on sleep, too. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjjjbdsffggjffrrssefffffuuuuuu

Dobs bummer about A. Really hope this does the trick though and you finally have an answer to all the weird eating stuff.

Pl, for Des' first bday i made a carrot cake with cream cheese icing. It was lower on sugar than most cakes and sounded healthier :haha: he totally loved it. I'll probably do it for Lev's first bday too.

Pl how did the first day go? Yay for a room with a view!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh damn Dobs, i'm so sorry! What can they do for you/him?

Jez your such a freaking babe. Love the hair!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ah, croup sounds terrifying but is usually resolved with steroids and/or inhalors and some TLC. The cough is so distinctive though that if the doc missed it, I agree, they're an idiot.

BBL for the other stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I agree you&#8217;re a fox

Gigs :(. Sorry hugs wish I had something better to say than just sorry.

They gave him a steroid to open up his lungs and help him breathe and had me hold a humidifier directly in his face. I have one at home on as well. They basically said now we just ride it out. Could be a day, could be a week. Just finished my sub plans for today. My mom is taking off Wed and Thurs instead. Maybe even Friday. I have an audio of his breathing on the morning if figure out how i&#8217;ll put it up so you can listen. It&#8217;s terrifying. Like idk how i&#8217;m supposed to sleep with him breathing like this


----------



## DobbyForever

MS right?! In her defense, his breathing was totally normal at the time but I feel like she should have heard the coarseness in his lungs at least. Idk i&#8217;m Over it. I&#8217;m just happy his daycare called right away and the director stayed with him until I got there and it&#8217;s so close to work and the hospital.


----------



## wookie130

Here's the update:

So, I had to be retested Thursday of last week for cholestasis, as the itching ramped up a ton overnight, and I could hardly stand it. They tested me, even though I hadn't fasted, and put me on the medication even though we didn't have the official word on it yet. If the results came back positive, c-section was going to happen earlier than Friday. Well, yesterday, they did come back positive, and I was asked to come in immediately for an NST. Baby looked great, and doc asked if I felt the meds were helping, which they are, and she told me she felt comfortable keeping my c-section date scheduled for Friday, so that baby has these few extra days of lung maturity under his/her belt. So, baby will be here in 4 days, as originally planned. She did say that if the meds began to not work, we can always reschedule it a day or two earlier.

So, I'm getting nervous. The idea of the IV, and the spinal is what really gets me, plus I don't know how this recovery will go, and this time I'm getting my tubes tied, etc. Then there's the issue of my thin uterus, and how's the repair going to go, is baby going to be healthy, etc. So many things for me to fret over. Ugh.

Tonight is Halloween! Hannah is a ladybug, and Ozzy's a skeleton. It's going to be frickin' cold, so my fat pregnant ass gets to be the one in the car, inching along slowly with the heat on, while DH gets to go door to door with the kids...if they get too cold, our plan is to throw them back in the car, drive around to warm them up a bit, and then they can do another short leg of hittin' up houses for the candy. :rofl: It'll be fun. :) My son seems to prefer Halloween to Christmas. It's kind of hilarious.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww i&#8217;m sorry for all the stress but glad Baby gets those few extra days :). Hf trick or treating! Well as much fun as can be had from the car. I was going to take A but with him as miserable as he is that&#8217;s just child abuse so snuggled at home. Which i do love my baby snuggles

So we&#8217;re about four hours home and he sounds much better now. So i&#8217;m Hoping the medicine is kicking in rather than just calm before storm like yesterday. I&#8217;m so exhausted and I can&#8217;t believe I have to use a sick day for a f*ing 4 hour work day because my partner is so unreliable. He didn&#8217;t even go to the ER. Like he asked and I said idc but like who the f* listens to what I heard and doesn&#8217;t just go?! I mean I know he&#8217;s aspie and A was clearly not dying but ffs dude. Also I lied he just woke up to eat and he sounds like crap still


----------



## gigglebox

Oh Dobs that's so rough :( sounds like this will be the worst of it though. Hope he inproves quickly :hugs:

Wook i'm sure all will be fine! Sounds like you're in a good place right now and baby looks good. Try not to worry :hugs: 


Ffffffffffff i'd type more but I can't focus. Baby is screaming because he's fighting his nap.

I'm crying. So frustrated and zero sympathy from hubs. I'm exhausted...i hate feeling this way.


----------



## gigglebox

Great i just dented the shit out of my stainless steel trash can by kicking it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh hugs hugs can you call your mom in again for reinforcements?

Is your foot ok?! Like you had to hit that prettt darn hard :(

I think he&#8217;s over the worst. I&#8217;m just ansy because the doctor made it sound like a when not if he will get a fever. They said when that happens because he is so young I need to treat at home with baby Tylenol and then bring him in immediately. I&#8217;m just waiting for traffic to end then i&#8217;m carting him to my mom&#8217;s. Like I wish she could just stay here. I&#8217;m 3m from the hospital and she&#8217;s 15 no traffic


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe you can stay with her until he gets the all clear?

Yeah it was my heel so it's fine. I managed to bump the dent out so it's no longer in "ong what happened to the can" status and more "huh how long has that been there" status.

Just wanted sympathy and hubby is offering nothing. He lacks compassion. Like legit he just recently took a personality test and scored 0 on compassion. 

I think i need to figure out what i need outside of a full nights rest. I think i need exercise alone...but then i feel guilty leaving hubs with the kids. Idk. I need to talk to him i guess.

My mom was just down here while i did the bathroom so can't ask her down again so soon. Plus i'm feeling guilty only having her down to babysit recently. 

Dang just realized my guilt meter is pretty high right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I&#8217;m going to stay there and either commit super early in the morning or leave after I put A down... knowing me it&#8217;ll be commute super early. Like I trust my mom but i&#8217;d Feel better if I was there most the night

Omg how did get a zero?! I kind of want SO to take that test because i&#8217;m Here soothing A and he legit tried to take the hand I was using to hold the paci and rub his morning junk like gfys literally. Told him he&#8217;s getting on my nerves and I have no emotional, physical, or hormonal desire to have sex with him so he either needs to back off or f somebody else and back off. He was not amused and acted offended like ok asshat how many times have you slept with someone else and you do&#8217;t even admit it was cheating like eyerill lol what a tangent

Don&#8217;t feel guilty about leaving the father of your kids with his kids for a mental and physical break 

And yes stop guilting yourself!


----------



## Jezika

Ah Gigs, I feel you, love. And I agree with Dobs - dont feel guilty leaving your kids with their other parent. Its our partners responsibility just as much as it is ours. Tillys generally not a bad sleeper, but I have so almost lost it at the times its been hard. Try to remember that this wont be forever, not even close. Their brains are always changing and alo with that come changes in sleep. In the meantime, do ask for help! What are family and friends for? Feel bad about it if you like, but ask anyway :) Sounds like it would be really great for you right now.

Dobs I can only imagine how stressful the croup is. Breathing stuff is scary, and I am kind of terrified of fever in babies. Its irrational because its common, but I still find it scary. Id totally be with my mum for support too. Again, whats family for.

Wooks, Im glad baby girl (ha!) can hang in there a little longer. I know there are so many things to worry about. I wish at those times we could just let go and somehow find peace and calm in the knowledge that its out of our hands anyway so we might as well just relax. Things will almost certainly be fine, though, so I hope you take comfort from that.

Cant remember anything else. My in-laws arrive today from the UK. We are surprising them at the airport. I did a test run last week on my own with Tilly by taking her to the airport on the subway and bus to surprise hubby when he arrived back from a business trip. A stroller on the bus was just as brutal as I had always feared. This time we are getting subway plus train. On the way back will be rush hour though so I dont know what to do. Maybe take the car seat and hope there are taxi vans available at the airport to fit 5 of us (plus driver). Two cabs would be like $120. Painful. But still cheaper than owning a car. Sigh. City life...


----------



## gigglebox

That is quite a conundrum Jez. I can't imagine not having a car! Do you not have one at all? Or only one? I hate public transportation so power to ya for attempting it with a baby. 

Dobs hubby has totally done that before, like tried to half jokingly get me to entertain his morning wood. If i'm not in the mood i just politely say "no thanks." And recoil lol. That said he's never done that while the baby was awake. I'm suspecting he's jealous of the attention you give to baby versus him. 

I hear y'all on not feeling guilty giving kids to their father but i do...especially since he makes comments about coming home to chaos after a busy day at work. But he says he wants me to try solitions to my sleeping issues and emotional crap and i think exercise would help.

Also that crap with my bro has been creeping in my mind recently and makes me realize I haven't dealt with it really and idk what to do about all that, if anything.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez i&#8217;m Irrational too lol

Also yikes! $120 for a taxi?! :(. I&#8217;m with Gigs public transit gives me the heeby jeebies but California public transit is gross lol

Hugs gigs sorry his comments get to you. Sometimes you have to give a little to get a lot so go exercise it will rejuvenate you or to the spa

Maybe talking to someone about it? Like a professional who can help guide you through dealing with it? Hugs

Afm at my mom&#8217;s and exhausted. Tried to talk to SO about how the whole prioritizing sex over our son&#8217;s breathing and he just yelled break up with me then and hung up. He is jealous of A. He tells me that all the time. I don&#8217;t care. He&#8217;s jealous of the attention and fact I clearly love A. He also just misses sex if&#8217;s Been at least a month/only DTD 3x since A was born. All I care about is I have A under a humidifier and making sure he feels better.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, kick the shit out of that can if you need to... 

Dobs, fx A feels better soon. I am surprised the doctor didn't hear it! 

Can't focus...sorry ladies.

I had a chicken fly into my head yesterday. So I got to show up with a red scratch on my cheek to my first day at work. Then in the evening our sheep went MIA. Took us almost 2 hours to find them in the back forty. Stupid animals, I must have been close a few times too. 
If you ever think you are bored, just get a couple of animals. NOT, bad idea....

Speaking of which, time to lock them up for the night.

I'll keep trying to take pictures of my office view, but my phone is slowly failing.


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later. Just had to bitch that my MIL watched Lev while we took Des trick or treating and she definitely used anbesol on Lev without asking me or hubs -.- gave me the ol' "I hope it's ok i did this". Exactly what she did when she gave Des the peanut butter -.-


----------



## gigglebox

Omg P L farm life is never dull, eh? Did anyone ask about the scratch? I'd be pissed at the sheep. When my birds misbehave i threaten slaughter (even though i never do it). 

Dobs what a baby. SO, not the actual baby. Like I don't care how aspie you are, you MUST realize a baby who is sick will trump sex on the priority list, right? Geeze.


----------



## shaescott

I second Gigs on the priority thing. 

Dobs I'm so sorry A is sick. Honestly I bet your baby being sick is terrifying even if you know they're gonna be okay. Much love and hugs. 

PL sorry about the scratch. 

Gigs geez that MIL, so infuriating


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, what did your mil give Lev? Geez, I would so not be ok with anything. Seriously, I put my mom on mil-sitting duty last time.. L wanted nothing to do with her, he started throwing a fit when I passed him off when she came (later she picked him up from behind, it went good until he realized it wasn't anyone familiar holding him)
I kind of felt bad when the vendor from the next stand picked him up, without issue, she then had a customer and passed him off to my mom. Right now L has seen the neighboring vendor more often then mil and she always has a fresh pretzel or cookie for him. Anyway, I am rambling.
Hope you had fun trick or treating! Do you get lots of kids at your house? We get none here, properties are too far apart ;)

Dobs, what gigs said! How is A doing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah he&#8217;s stupid. He didn&#8217;t ask about him all day. When I called him our, he said that if anything happened I would have immediately called. Which is true. But not the point.

He lost his appetite for a while and slept all day. I&#8217;m worried because my mom insisted I go home, but that means she has exactly enough bottles before I get back so i&#8217;m Worried he may run out. He had another croup attack as I call them right before I left but they said it&#8217;s normal and we&#8217;re in the worst of it. If he has a rough night tonight/tomorrow I have an appointment set just in case. Left my mom with all the emergency stuff and I would just meet her at the ER. But he should be ok. I hate leaving him but I know my mom is right about me not commuting in the am, and after only two hours of sleep in pushing 40 hours... looking forward to a full 8 hours providing the 1:30am engorgement doesn&#8217;t wake me up but I miss him especially when he is sick and clingy. He likes to hold my hand or chest.

Gigs yikes i&#8217;m So sorry mil is up to old bad behaviors :(. I don&#8217;t know what that is and i&#8217;n Too tired to google lol but :(. Hopefully lev doesn&#8217;t have a reaction

Pl we had 31 kids which is funny cuz back in the day we&#8217;d be lucky to have 5. The average (or median I forgo which) age in my parents&#8217; town was 65 when I was there lmfao. But I think it is getting younger also lol don&#8217;t feel bad maybe if she stepped up more he&#8217;d like her.


----------



## gigglebox

PL no trick or treaters here -- we have 9 acres and live off a busy road. 

Anbesol is a numbing gel that you put on teeth to stop tooth pain. He was cranky yesterday, which I told her he would be because he was tired and hadn't had his afternoon nap. Guess she assumed he had teething pain because she fished out the gel from who knows where (I didn't even know we had any) and used it on him. This freaked me out because my paranoid SIL told me of some article she read of the stuff being dangerous because it can lead to breathing problems somehow...??? Idk. Didn't matter though, he was ok and what was I gonna do about it? So now I'm going to find it and hide it in my bathroom lol


----------



## wookie130

Gigs...Anbesol like the tooth-pain stuff? Is that even safe to use on babies? I know that the good 'ol Orajel that used to be on shelves is not safe for babies and kids. Give her hell, Gigs. Any medicines or treatment should be run by you first.

Jez- That transportation stuff sounds epically stressful. I could not imagine trains and subways with a baby in tow.

PL- Is it bad that I laughed at the chicken flying at your head? Not laughing that you got scratched, but seriously, between the chicken thing, and your lost sheep crusade, I'm kind of laughing over here. &#128514;

So, my basset hound is going downhill fast. DH took her to the vet yesterday, and she may have leukemia...we'll find out today. Rough night. She's vomitting, not eating, labored breathing, etc. We want to try the medication if she does have leukemia, as older dogs tend to do well on it...but if we have more nights like this, we'll put her down. The timing of this could not be worse with baby coming on Friday.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh maybe it was orajel. I think there is baby orajel, is that stuff bad too? I never looked into it as we did natural things for des' teeth pain. We only had it because people gifted it at the shower.

Oh no so sorry about the pup :( if you recall i had to put mine down very close to baby's due date as well. How long will it be with meds before you see an improvement? Is there any family that may be able to help with the dog?


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I wouldn&#8217;t worry about the anbesol, it says on the bottle about using it for teething babies. I agree she should have asked you but it won&#8217;t harm him unless he is allergic to one of the ingredients :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

That's just the thing, I have no idea what he's going to react to since I haven't given him any medication for anything. I don't like him having new experiences with things, especially medication, when I'm not around and especially not without my permission!

He is no worse for wear today but the whole situation bothers me. I'm sure you've heard my peanut butter story but she did the exact same thing with Des, gave him peanut butter for the first time before he was a year old and then told me later.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie so sorry to hear about your dog :(. I hope the medication works 

Gigs I hear you. It&#8217;s a huge overstep and yeah it was fine this time, but yeah I wouldn&#8217;t tolerate it. But I don&#8217;t tolerate a lot. I&#8217;n Kind of a b lol

No calls or texts from my mom so assuming A has an ok night I am still tired af


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, I hope the puppy is fine, maybe a shot of steroids or antibiotics will help? Crossing everything!! Please let us know.
And yeah, you can laugh at the chicken flying into my head and the sheep running away. It's my fault, i wanted there animals in the first place ;) haha

Gigs: I'd be furious with mil too, you don't medicate baby without talking to me first. That's just wrong.

Dobs, how is A? Hopefully improved?


----------



## DobbyForever

He&#8217;s much better. I&#8217;m going to bring him home tonight and he&#8217;s fine for daycare


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm so glad that A is doing better. 

Wookie I'm so sorry about your doggy. I've never lost a dog but I've lost 4 cats in my lifetime and it's hard. Although tbh the first two cats I was 5 so I didn't understand it. I was sad that they couldn't come back from the vet, but I wasn't heartbroken, since I didn't understand death. When I lost two cats over 2-3 years more recently it was much harder. One we didn't get to be with when she was put down. That sucked. The other we were there and he seemed to perk up when we brought him which made it harder cuz I was thinking "wait, is this what he actually needs?" But he was quite sick. I think he had cancer but I can't remember for certain. I'd also had him since I was 6 and my sister had it worse cuz she was only 6 months old when we got him so he was always there growing up. Anyway. I pray that it's something treatable and that your doggy turns out okay. Much love and prayers <3


----------



## wookie130

Thanks for your thoughts eberyone, regarding our basset hound Rita...but last night was awful, her blood tests did come back positive for leukemia/cancer, and DH and I made the difficult decision to have her euthanized last night. We feel the medicine would have been only prolonging the inevitable, and that her quality of life would most likely never be the same. There's also the issue of the newborn's arrival on Friday, and how we did not feel equipped to manage two rambunctious preschool-age kids, a newborn, and an aging terminally ill pet. It just would have been too much. She couldn't sleep, she wasn't keeping anything to eat or drink down, she spent all night shivering, generally unresponsive, and unable to really relax or get comfortable. It was difficult to witness, and I don't feel bad saying that we're relieved that the suffering is over...it was a mercy, especially after last night. We knew it was just time.


----------



## shaescott

Wookie I'm so sorry for your loss. <3 :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie I am so sorry. Honestly, when I had to put my dog down, I mean he was bleeding out and it was the obvious decision, despite being incredibly difficult still. There was actually kind of relief in knowing he kind of "had" to go, no question of if I was doing the right thing. Sounds like your experience was similar in that way. I am so sad you had to go through it though, especially so very pregnant, but I would have absolutely done the same thing.

There is also something a bit poetic about the ending of a life right before the beginning of a new one. I hope these next couple days give you a little time to heal before your next adventure starts!

Unrelated to the pet, I was wondering, what is your bedroom set up for the kids? Maybe i'm wrong but did you mention before you only had two bedrooms? Asking in case we decide to have a third kiddo. We have a 3 BR house. When Des is okd enough and if he wants to we'll probably move him to a basement bedroom, but that's years away. Like 10 lol.


----------



## Twag

So sorry Wookie :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wooks :hugs:

Gigs, we have four bedrooms - we have the master, the older three share the next biggest, baby sleeps in one and the small room is my walk in wardrobe :rofl: we've offered the kids to have their own rooms but they choose to stay together.


----------



## DobbyForever

Big hugs Wookie. Putting my cat down was hard, but it was very similar. It&#8217;s not an easy thing to watch, but know that she took comfort in your presence. Just like it&#8217;s not an easy decision to make, but you did the best you could for her and ultimately the best thing for her. I second Gigs. My cat&#8217;s liver was so damaged (she was prone to fatty liver episodes) that she literally lost her mind and didn&#8217;t even recognize me and was attacking me/clearly in pain/not eating or drinking. I still had a hard time making that decision. Big big hugs

Gigs if it helps my cousin who has a billion kids with a billion dads (ok ok two dads 5 kids and the other three dads four kids) have always lived in small spaces. So usually same sex kids share a room, newborns share a room with the parents. They know better to complain to their parents but they complain to other people/teachers. Usually just an i&#8217;m Tired thing and then it bugs them less. My cousin in law has three kids here in a three bedroom apartment. He has his own room, his son (7th grade) has his own room, and the two girls (5th and kinder) share the master. But he&#8217;s a single dad and doesn&#8217;t really date/bring people home so he didn&#8217;t mind offering the girls the master since they had to share. My brothers shared until 6 because we only had four bedrooms since five was so small we knocked that wall out to just make a big entertainment room so they had to wait for my brother to go to college. Kids are adaptable though. Given they aren&#8217;t room sharing with someone who doesn&#8217;t wake them up. It&#8217;s really heartbreaking listening to students who don&#8217;t have a choice but to share a room with a young sibling who doesn&#8217;t STTN. They are so exhausted and upset but they put on a brave face at Home because their parents can&#8217;t afford a bigger space in this insanity when a 2 bedroom 2 bath apartment a few blocks from my parents&#8217; is listed 2.4 mil and market trend is purchase price above listing price. But like I said once they stop getting woken up (which could happen even not sharing a room) they tend to enjoy it more.


----------



## wookie130

Thanks guys. Just did my pre-op stuff, and I came back home for a quick break/rest before running up to school and finishing out my last day there...baby time tomorrow morning!!! :) <3 So far, I'm feeling far more peaceful than the last two time at this point.

Gigs- Yeah, we have two bedrooms on the main floor, and this strange little bedroom upstairs next to the attic, and it needs to be redone completely before anyone could actually live in it. We are going to room-share with baby (crib in our room) for the first 18-24 months. My older ones share their bedroom, and have their bunk beds split. Once baby is ready to move out of our room, we'll stack the bunk beds, Hannah on top, Ozzy on the bottom, and either move the crib in there, or the toddler bed/whatever youngest is using. It'll be a tight squeeze, but until we can finish that upstairs room, it'll have to do. We plan on having the pair of same-sex kids share the downstairs room, and then the odd-kid-out can go upstairs. We also have a large unfinished attic that may make a FABULOUS bedroom one day, and I'm thinking it will be perfect for teens (the pair who will be room-sharing)...OR, one kid can have the little attic room, one kid can have the attic room, and the the other can have the downstairs bedroom across the hall from us. So, we'll make it work. I'm actually more worried about the fact that we only have one bathroom. Eeek!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hugs Wookie.

On the room sharing thing, I grew up in a three bedroom house with three siblings. So my sister and I shared, and my brother got his own room. While my sis and I certainly got in fights, I'm glad we shared because it taught me a lot about sharing and compromise. If I have two kids of the same sex, I'll want them to room share, at least while they are younger. My nieces also share a room at my sister's house, and I think it's really helped with their bonding. So while it's not for every family, I'm a huge fan. :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh also, Dobs, I'm glad A is feeling better!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG Y'ALL. WTF WITH INSURANCE?! I've just been shopping around and there is literally ONE plan that I can get (Optima) and it's $1680/month for me and the kids!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so upset, we are forced to be uninsured next year and there goes my dream of having another baby in 2018. No way we can afford that nor a hospital bill for a c section. 

Unbelievable. Wish they'd stop fighting in capital hill and find a resolution that isn't screwing everyone over. Or, like, put things back how they were before ACA, at least it was affordable then! I am in a state of shock.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- the cost of insurance is awful 
:( Im sorry maybe call an insurance salesman who does healthcare policies and double check that there are none available cheaper than that. We had to go down to a high deductible plan this year- costs were too high for the other one. So Im dumping all the money I can into a health savings account to pay for medical stuff cause my insurance wont pay a dime till I meet a $5K deductible. And pray we all stay healthy.... although my daughter has already had one ear infection which usually does not bode well for us... she should have her tubes still from
Her surgery in April... fingers crossed they are still there...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hugs I think of that every time I want to leave SO it would be $1300+ for A and me to be covered through work. Meanwhile it&#8217;s <$300 for the whole family PLUS we get a $10k Benny card. I haven&#8217;t paid out of pocket for anything and A has been racking up copays and what not though I wonder if this er visit will push us over


----------



## TexasRider

I am thoroughly jealous of your SOs healthcare benefits Dobs


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh it pays to have a government job. If I had qualifications or could make more money then hubby, I would totally go to work for the government. Unfortunately that is pretty unlikely. He makes $35 an hour


----------



## gigglebox

I was making money with this paint class thing but it turns out someone has moved into my turf while I was on maternity leave. Now I'm really afraid of losing all my business to this other company. They say they're small local business which may be true but they have several employees as opposed to me who is just one person.


----------



## Michellebelle

Insurance costs are ridiculous. I pay close to $600 a month to insure myself, DH and our baby. And we have a $5500 deductible to hit before insurance pays anything. And this is a plan I have through my job. I have options of plans with lower deductibles that do copays instead, but those are over $1000 a month then.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry to gate crash guys, I&#8217;m really struggling with getting back into a sexual relationship with hubby, every time we try he can&#8217;t even get halfway in before it hurts me too much :( and this is 11 weeks post birth :(! I couldn&#8217;t even have sex with my own husband on our anniversary last week


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, sorry about the pup... It's hard loosing them... But I do agree with what some one else said: as one soul leaves you, one joins the family. I hope you can find comfort in knowing she didn't have to suffer. You did the right thing for her. 

Kitty, can't blame you for not being able to get into it. Don't be afraid to grab tons of lube and to go at the speed comfortable to you. Remember breastfeeding dries you up down there, especially early on. After a vaginal delivery, you are probably still healing down there too. 

Gigs, sorry about the loss of business, keep marketing yourself. Such as what is different about you then the other company. 
Do you have something like an insurance broker in your area?

As for us: it's friggin snowing on the coast!! We are not supposed to get snow!


----------



## TexasRider

Michelle-for me to put my husband on my high deductible plan it would cost $1000 a month-so all three of us could be covered at that price. Thats after my school kicks in $325. I pay $350 now for myself and my daughter only. I only net $2100 a month after insurance and taxes anyway- so if another $700 came out for hubs to have insurance it would be absolutely pitiful.


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh, so ridiculous, tex


----------



## kittykat7210

Wow that&#8217;s mental tex!


----------



## DobbyForever

Er insurance yeah tech companies especially start ups have great insurance and are super lenient like he can have me on as a domestic partner even though we arent married and even if we didnt have a kid


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and kit I can&#8217;t help you I lost all desire to have sex ever lol but yeah lube and wine and idk. Go out to dinner get a hotel room get something you feel sexy in? Sorry i&#8217;m No help

But tbh lube doesn&#8217;t help. It&#8217;s almost like a nerve pain for me versus tightness or whatever


----------



## Michellebelle

Kitty, I agree, lots of lube! My doc mentioned it to me that breastfeeding will dry you up (like someone else mentioned...can't remember who) and she said to expect to use lube for a bit.


----------



## DobbyForever

^ ditto I heard that the hormones do that too


----------



## DobbyForever

Random but A snores and it cracks me upppp almost as much as his toxic farts


----------



## gigglebox

Kit I had that problem and no amount of lube helped. What worked in the interim was being very turned on before sex, so much that the pain was not as bothersome. 

I was feeling so sore during sex. It's finally pretty much all gone now. But it's only been 1-2 weeks. So i agree you may still be healing.


----------



## wookie130

IT'S BABY DAY! :happydance: :happydance:

I don't go in for another 4 hours, and surgery is scheduled at 10:00 CST. But yay!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahh wookie thats so exciting!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woohoo!!!! I hope the gentle c section is everything you hoped for!!!

Really gross tmi question... the entire time post partum I have not had a solid bowel movement. It&#8217;s like the poos I had when I was on the stool softener or just straight runs. For 3 months. Is it hormones? Should I be seeing a doctor about this lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck wook!


----------



## pacificlove

Good luck wookie!! Cant wait to hear from you!!

Dobs, probably TMI, but I remember the first few months of not doing it's regular thing. Either super hard, or on the softer side. I blamed pregnancy hormes, new mom hormones. Try up-ing (is that even a word?) Your fiber intake. As long as you don't have diarrhea every day or a bleeding bum from hard poops, I don't see concern? But what do I know? That's how I judged my situation


----------



## wookie130

Charlotte Ann has arrived! Beautiful girl entered the world about 10:45, weighing 6 lbs. 3 oz, 19 1/2 " long. She's been latching well on one side, and the surgery went well, uterus was freakishly thin, they ended up completely removing one of my tubes, etc. It went very well, although I was a nervous wreck. Shaking, petrified. I'm good- unable to move, but elated.

H and O ate coming to meet her in a couple of hours.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Congrats Wookie!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations!!! Ty for the update! I bet your kiddos are so excited to visit! Sorry to hear about your tune but yay for latching!


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats wookie and family!! Sorry about the little hick up, fx to a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats Wookie! Love her name!


----------



## kittykat7210

Yay congrats wookie!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Wookie :)


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations wookie! Hope recovery is easy. Can't wait to see pics! Also i'm impressed you knew you were having a girl this whole time!

Wait...does that mark the end of our pregnant thread members? Or am I forgetting someone(s)?


----------



## pacificlove

OMG gigs! If that's true, someone needs to get knocked up! :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my Gigs I think you are right. That&#8217;s so crazy. I can&#8217;t remember a time when this thread didn&#8217;t have a preggo in it :(. Really hoping that means a new wave of bfps for our ttc and ntnp ladies

My coworker just showed me her house she just bought in Montana. 5 acres of gorgeousness. Iuuuuuggvltlcyocyl green with envy they do not make house nor lots like that here


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Wooks!!! And yasssssss finally Im right about the gender! Charlotte is a brilliant name too :) Hope youre both doing well.

To whoever asked a while back, no we dont have a car (though I did laugh at the question of whether we have ONLY have one car). We can both drive, but theres no point having a car because we live in downtown Toronto and within walking distance from school, work and all amenities. It would be convenient for certain things, of course, but its ultimately still much cheaper to get cabs than pay for insurance, gas, parking, car maintenance etc. Plus traffic in the city is so ridiculous. Usually public transport is quicker anyway, but I prefer to walk and bike wherever I can.

In-laws are here now and they are honestly the nicest people in the world, yet Im still annoyed. They never EVER appear to wash their hands, even if they put food directly in Tillys mouth, and when they bathe her (because obviously they have to do the bathing for the entire duration they are here), they dont even wash her properly. MIL barely even touches the effing child - she just gently skims her belly while singing to her and thats it. I told her not to be scared and to get right in there, esp in her vagina and bum to make sure shes clean, but still no dice. Whispering in the direction of Tillys lady parts would likely be more effective **eye roll** And shes too scared to cross streets on her own with the stroller. She just freezes at the intersection even though there are stop signs for all traffic and then the cars get confused that shes not crossing so they eventually edge forward, so then she definitely doesnt start walking. She would certainly stay standing there till the end of time if one of us wasnt there insisting she go. I wouldnt care so much, but its affected my plans at the last minute and limited Tillys playtime outside because she cant be left on her own when out. 

I am so, so mean. They really are lovely. Theyre also almost 70 so I should cut them some slack. 

Oh, also, DH and I did end up paying for a van cab to come home with them from the airport. FIL would have preferred to make his 68-year-old wife (plus me and DH with a baby) go in a bus/train and then subway and 10-min walk during rush hour (with stroller and suitcases and bags) JUST so save money, and its his call rather than hers because hes the breadwinner. Hes a highly successful and renowned attorney and they live a very modest lifestyle, so theyre not exactly poor.

Gosh, mean me is ranting again, sorry. And its gone 2am so Tilly will definitely wake me earlier than usual now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats wook!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez you crack me up lol whisper at her vagina :rofl: I hear you though like yeah it&#8217;s nice you want to be helpful but you&#8217;re just making things harder and more stressful by not doing it right. So rant away lol. Hopefully the other aspects of their visit are pleasant :)

Tbh I very rarely wash my hands the only time I was diligently about it was when he had thrush but really I wash my hands when I go to the bathroom or after I cook/eat and get junk on my hands hahaha


----------



## Jezika

Oh yes Dobs I dont wash my hands very frequently either, but now that its getting to flu season I am more cautious about washing my hands before putting my fingers in Tillys mouth (to feed her) if Ive been out and about. Generally Im down with giving her things that have dropped on the ground or not even washing her hands despite them probably being covered in all sorts of stuff after she crawls around (and shes always putting her hands in her mouth). I think its more because my other fam and friends are hygiene conscious out of respect (just to be safe) but it doesnt even cross their minds. And it particularly bothered me after I saw MIL wiping at her runny nose with her hands and knowing shed not hesitate to put things in Tillys mouth without washing them first. I do think Im also a bit anal about it. My mum is militant about it so thats probably why.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes it would be nice for some new preggos to pop up. But honestly dont be looking over here cause it most likely aint happening. Like Im not even hopeful every month. Ive stopped temping and peeing on OPKs. I do kinda check cm but I dont think I ovulated last month and so far nada in the way of fertile cm this month. I did get my thryroid tested again a few days ago so Im waiting on that. Im having some symptoms that could be thyroid related so we shall see....

Both of my sister in laws (my husbands sisters) are pregnant at the moment one with a boy and one with a girl... thank god the one that is super annoying and self righteous and just rubs my nose in her pregnancy moved further away to Colorado. I honestly cant stand her sometimes. 

So Im trying very hard to be happy for both of them but Im really only truly happy for the one and just kinda fake it with the other. 

Other than that nothing really new to report. I stared my new job at the high school and I really like it. Like why did I wait so long to move to the high school?!? The kids are usually so much more well behaved. Like you have a few that act out sometimes but not as many. Ive only got 70 kids total spread out over 2 days. Totally great. Just trying to come to peace with the fact that my daughter may well be my only child. Some days its not so bad and some days its way harder to face that reality. 

Im here all the time reading but just dont feel like I have anything to contribute to the conversation as I cant remember all the times from Tabs being so little. Anyway Im rambling so I will post this. Ha!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez ew lol yeah I have students like that (but they&#8217;re ten lol) and i&#8217;m Like omfg go wash your hands!!!! r_r

Tex i&#8217;m So glad to hear you are enjoying high school! I guess by that age they either care or don&#8217;t care but those that don&#8217;t care aren&#8217;t trying to get attention lol. So happy for you! I&#8217;m really sorry about your insensitive friend. Hugs. I do hope you get a sib for her, but I know you&#8217;re doing the rational thing mentally preparing to have one child.


----------



## TexasRider

Thankfully she lives in Colorado now and doesnt come in much. But when she comes in since shes my sister in law its like one gathering after the other at my in laws. But once she leaves again we just text some so I can deal haha.


----------



## Fern81

Just popped in to say a huge congrats to wookie! I'm happy to hear it all went well hun. Lovely classy name! Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Tex glad you only have to tolerate her in small doses


----------



## gigglebox

Just saw this in fb and the accuracy of these images is cracking me up https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...53950515536&set=pcb.898818536959071&source=49
Hooe that link works

Tex sorry to hear about the frustrations but glad testing continues and hope maybe you get an answer soon. Yay for liking your new job! I always figured if i taught, i would want to teach high schoolers (i used to want to be an art teacher). That's more because younger kids are crazy and I can't handle it. Older kids are a different type of crazy i can deal with. How many classes are the kida spread across?

Jez that was me about the car lol. Oooh I LOVE eastern Canada! Quebec is beautiful, and Toronto and Montreal are so fun. Actually I almost hooked up with a guy in Toronto but then my friend I was with got wasted and started puking all over the place so she totally cock blocked me. Probably for the best though...Hubby loves his claim to my first "real" sexual experience with a guy. He actually doesn't know about the times I hooked up (but did not have sex) with two other guys...no one tell him! :O 

I forgot about car expense up there. I remember when we got gas and I was like "well that's a little steep but not too bad"...then realized it was dor a liter (cost in the states is by gallon). $.$ 

Sorry about your relatives. Reminds me of me...basically I get sick of pretty much everyone if i'm near then more than a few hours. Then every little thing starts annoying me. Actually that's how I knew hubs was "the one", because I never needed a break from him.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- my biggest class is 14 and my smallest is 7. The others are averaging around 12 so its great!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg ok I know I ate a huuuuuge dinner but how can I be back to pre pregnancy weight and look like this? The amount of fat and flab I have on my body is unreal!!! I wont exercise cuz I barely pump enough and don't want to risk it but damn
 



Attached Files:







AB3E2681-9940-480D-8B0A-BD26F85FBEF1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- yup that looks about right. Mine is less "full looking" now and more of a flap of hanging skin (with some fat) but I'm also 10 months PP. I'm lower than my pre-pregnancy weight but my stomach and hips are bigger than before.... *shruggs* kids F up our bodies.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I'm glad you dropped in. Glad the new job is going well I remember you being nervous, if I remember correctly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I had the same reaction to gas prices by liter lol and lol at the pic


----------



## pacificlove

Lol, I am always shocked "how much" you guys pay until I remember yours is by the gallon which is almost 4 litres. :haha:

Tex: glad to hear you were able to get more testing done. Fx you get the desired outcome. And yay for new job!

Jez, good for you for being able to get away without a car! I wish we could, car ownership is expensive. As for mil: rant away! I've got stories to tell about mine...even though I do generally get along well with her.

J, are you still with us? Hopefully no more mom- shenanigans??


----------



## gigglebox

I was just thinking about J but forgot to post. Hope she's ok.

The key to cheap car ownership is just buying an old one in decent shape. Oh and being married to a mechanic :rofl: i bought my first car, but having rich grandparents that paid for the current one wasn't a bad gig either. Unfortunately it's starting to fall apart and I definitely could use a bigger vehicle but broke af. 

Dobs same with my body being totally different, and even moreso after baby 2.


----------



## gigglebox

Although i will say now that it's been some time since breastfeeding/pumping my boobs have filled back out a little and once again look almost exactly as before. I still wish they were bigger to fit my frame but it's nice that they didn't deflate. Now i guess i just have to lose the weight everywhere else to match my boobies :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Fffffffffffffff daylight savings time!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## pacificlove

The problem with having married a mechanic is that he comes home and doesn't want to work on our cars anymore, too tired. 
Now that he's doing a career change, we don't even have access to a shop or employee pricing on parts :( I drive a big truck, so a hoist is almost a must (I don't trust Jack's). Even hubby's car is too low that a creeper won't fit under it... Sigh....


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh that is true PL. hubs had mt car functional but there's a list of issues he hasn't address. 

Did you tell us what yout hubby's new aspirations arr? How wild to be switching up..,

Is hubby happy?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hubby hasn't been happy in the automotive industry for a few years. He's ridden it out, figured out what he wants to do and has now found a great opportunity. He's going into the financial world. There's (I think) 6 licenses he has to get (aka 6 tests) to do this, and it takes about 6 months until he is licensed for the job. Thank God the company pays for his training! Or else I would not know how we would deal right now! I don't think it's common for a company to pay for 6 months of training.. (aka study at home!)


----------



## gigglebox

So will you two have the same employer?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lurking this week

A decided to eat way more so I went from having three bottles extra to one bottle short for daycare. He also woke up at 3 to eat. I have two meetings (IEP and SST) on Tuesday which is insane because one student left our school and I literally have been in the classroom for 13 days! Report cards are due to my principal on Wednesday even though the trimester ends Thursday. I am so unamused


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl & Gigs- my hubby is a mechanic (although construction not automotive) and he doesn't work on our cars either! lol we take our cars into get oil changes. How sad huh? I wouldn't mind doing it myself but he says there no where around here to get rid of the old oil. So instead, we pay way too much and go in. 

My DH was also talking about a career change last night. Not sure how I feel about it honestly. He's been off work for almost 3 weeks now and it's really really really rough. He's concerned that if we keep this up (having time off during the winter) that we'll end up divorcing from the stress and stupid fights (from stress). It's fine if I'm working but a one income household is rough with work that can sometimes be seasonal. It's annoying because last year he worked all winter. Sorry this is really just a long ramble for me to get my feelings out. So basically now I'm going to (kind of) look for work. Ugh I don't even want to think about going back to work.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry things are rough right now ladies :(

Green maybe it won't be so bad, can you do something part time? Ight be nice to get some adult interaction away from kids. I know I enjoy it anyway...

I'm getting back into painting classes with 2 on the schedule so far. Really hoping it goes well and ends up snowballing into more business like last tim, before baby


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can... BUT it's the childcare thing that's killing me. All I can find is like $2,100/ month. I'm not even looking for quality right now I'm just getting an estimate to know what I need to bring home for it to be worth it. There are a few churches though that have childcare and it's much cheaper... so maybe....


----------



## gigglebox

What about home daycares? With references of course!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Those are $2,100!!!!! At least the couple I know have kids in them...


----------



## DobbyForever

Crazy honestly did you look into corporate? People say I pay a lot but if you break it down I pay $464/week and my kid is there almost 45 hours a week, and honestly could be there from 6:30am to 6pm if I ever need to do late conferences or run errands. But I just like to be there by 3:30/4. So it works out to just over $10/hour, which you cannot beat. And corporations usually have a second child discount. Is it 2k each or 2k for both?

I think I got A&#8217;d croup my throat hurts in a way I haven&#8217;t experienced and i&#8217;m So miserable


----------



## Jezika

Mrs G - were you doing some jewellery selling too or am I just making that up? Im guessing thats not a full time kind of gig?

Gigs - GL getting back into the painting. Is your rival doing the exact same thing? Can you expand into other sort of craft nights too? I think I mentioned before about Paint Nite, and now Ive noticed they also have a Plant Nite, where they get everyone to make their own terrariums. Im sure there could be an endless number of stuff to do. Like, I dont know... stone painting... jewellery making. K Im out.

Tex - glad youre enjoying the job. Like Gigs, I always felt like Id like to teach HS if I was to become a teacher.

PL - oh man, we should share MIL rants. I know you usually have some gold.

Cant remember anything else, but Js still kickin coz Ive seen shes posted some videos recently on YouTube, including one of plasma donation that Ive been meaning to watch.

Hey, random question, but which one is the genealogy service thing that doesnt force you to see info on disease susceptibility etc.?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, hope you feel better soon. Raw honey helps my sore throat...

I think we'll be paying around $1100 for Logan for full time childcare or about $500 for 3 days. Ugh.. one income covers that but without anything left after.

Green, I get it. I don't want to be back at work for the long run, I do right now, but I also don't want to be. If we have a second baby, I'll probably be done with it and just grow my own business more if I get bored. 

Gigs, good luck with the classes, fx, told you not to give up ;) the newcomer might not even stick around...


----------



## Jezika

Oh, re: weight and stuff, you may recall Ive been back to pre preg weight a while now but still had exactly the belly you have Dobs. I too was puzzled at how my weight could be what it is despite that. Anyway, Im pleased to report that it has gone down over the past few months, after not really improving for a long time. And Ive been super duper lazy. Unfortunately, my belly area now looks even more like a depressed basset hand (Seriously. It really does). And Ive defo been BFing less coz I pumped the other day and it was like getting blood out of a stone whereas I used to get way more.


----------



## shaescott

Hugs to all regarding job issues etc.

Dobs sorry about the croup :(

Green wow that's crazy expensive.

J where are you? We miss you!

AFM- been having odd cycles recently, and by odd I mean regular. Now that I've said it, I bet this new cycle will be 50 days, but the past 4 cycles have been pretty regular in length, 29-34 days. That's not regular for people who are actually regular, but with my crazy irregular cycle lengths due to my IUD, that's pretty damn regular. This and last cycle seem to have a bit more blood than usual (still no bright red but much more dark dark brown, ruined some underwear). I do worry that my IUD hormones could be wearing off prematurely but 99% chances are I'm just over analyzing. 

Been having a lot of trouble with procrastination lately. The first half of my next research paper is due tomorrow at 1 pm and I only have my thesis statement. Whoops. And I have class 8 am to 10:45 am. 

I seriously NEED to get a real job. My work study pays crappy. I have a friend who's store is hiring so I'm considering applying there. I'm losing money fast. I need to work. Agh. 

So I previously decided that I was going to work my way up the pet responsibility chain by starting with a plant, then a fish, then a mammal, then a baby (not a pet but feeding and keeping them alive is the point of this whole thing). I've had my succulent since July or so and I'm proud to say that it's still thriving. SO. I have taken the next step... and bought a fish. Another reason I need a legit job: all the supplies were $70 including the tiny one gallon tank. Ugh money. I got a male betta so there will not be a friend fish in there haha. I have named him Benji. He's a pretty little guy. His top fin is a bit curled so I put some fin treatment for bacterial stuff in the water to hopefully fix it. It may just be a natural defect, though. He was otherwise pretty and healthy looking and alert. There was a different one I wanted that was gorgeous but he was just too expensive. I couldn't bring myself to spend $15 on a fish that could potentially die very quickly. Benji was like $5. Let's see if I can keep him alive. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## Jezika

Oh also I hope you feel better soon Dobs. Suuuucks to have a sick kid but what I dread even more is having a sick kid AND being sick at the same time, so hugs. Honey all the way. Actually proven to help colds n stuff, I heard.


----------



## shaescott

Jez there are a few that you can pay for just the ancestry info. 23andme is like that. I did end up paying to add the disease and trait stuff later on but it's optional. Apparently from what they tested I have no genetic risks of disease and am not a carrier of any genetic diseases. Obviously they don't test for everything though.


----------



## Jezika

Thanks Shae, and thats great you didnt come back with any predispositions. Im still scared!

And good luck with the fish. I have to tell you though, Ive found it pretty damn tough to keep fish alive and healthy. They thrived in the end and I even had tropicals mixed in with goldfish that did just fine (in fact some of the tropicals had cute little babies, plus I had a mean little pygmy puffer fish). But I had a tonne of fish die at the start. It was tough to keep the water right. Easier once its established. Oh and I remember pulling parasites out of one of my fish with tweezers. Anyway, I found it much easier to keep cats.


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhhh shea...I'm a huge betta lover and twitching a bit over here at your 1 gallon tank...and meds...

90% of betta issues can be solved with clean water. If he's having issues it's probably from poor water quality in his cup.

Also they can live in 1gal, as long as you are diligent about water changes...but he'll THRIVE in a bigger tank with a filter and heat. But Jez is right, first dish are often doomed. There's a delicate balance of bacteria in a fish tank that needs to be established before adding fish (look up "tank cycling"). 

A great website is called My Aquarium Club -- use their search feature. Really good info there. 

Not saying you can't be successful with your set up but it's not ideal for the fish is all i'm saying.

Sorry, i've been triggered :rofl;

Hey what was the outcome with your roommate?

Jez I love the idea of the crafty night. Maybe I'll call my business "Creative Juices" as a catch-all for art stuff etc. hubs was suggesting, once we have our own studio in the basement, doing things like canning workshops.


----------



## Jezika

Quiet day on the thread eh.

Shae, yes, how did things turn out with your roommate?

Gigs a canning workshop sounds amazing! Im sure you do all sorts of creative stuff that you can make the most of.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I wanted a bigger tank but the college doesn't allow it. Idk he's fine so far but we'll see. I don't know that much about fish so I did what I found online was recommended. We're not allowed filters or heaters. I'm just gonna have to change the water frequently.


----------



## shaescott

As for my roommate, the idiots at the hospital only tested for pot, meth, and amphetamines. Plus the test was shit cuz she'd smoked pot two days before that happened and it was negative for pot. Her doctor was pissed about it. Her doctor also said her liver numbers were inconsistent with just alcohol poisoning, so her doctor thinks she did indeed have drugs in her system.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, sounds like the hospital had some outdated tests...? Hmm
Congrats on the fish, I say the 1 gallon tank is better then those bowls they sell. You did good! 

Jez, there was something I wanted to comment on and I am drawing a blank.... 

Geez... Busy week, that's all I can say. L has his 1 year check up tomorrow. Then Thursday is my last Farmers market where I sell dog treats and tug toys. And Sunday, I am a vendor at a Christmas market! Santa will be there, and yes, I do want pictures of L with Santa... Haha


----------



## shaescott

PL yeah there was no way I was getting less than a gallon. The fish doesn't seem to utilize all the space it has, maybe cuz it had previously been living in a tiny little container. I decorated the tank and gave it plants and stuff to explore and it just hangs out near the top most of the time. First day I had him he would blow a bubble every once in a while near the surface. I think that's a good sign? Idk.


----------



## gigglebox

Shea, beta fish have a labyrinth organ that allows them to breath from the surface. If there's not enough oxygen in the water, which there won't be without a filter, they will gulp air from the surface. Usually that makes a little bubble. If he makes a whole bubble nest, it doesn't mean anything about how you feel, except that he's horny and wants to make babies.

That is stupid about the tox screen! Wtf?!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG PLLLLL you better share pics of that precious baby with santa!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Gigs lol at horny beta

Shae gl! I feel like betas either thrive or die no middle ground lol but never owned one myself

Gigs im going to a paint nite for my friends birthday though id Rather be home with A. I cant even take him because its at a restaurant bar and it specifically said nobody under 21 r_r. Creative juices sounds like a great name

Jez agreed you can just do ancestry stuff not the health with both ancestry and 23 and me. Personally I liked ancestrys report better little more detailed but same answers for both pretty much

Pl I agree I want to see Santa pics. I have the exact opposite feeling as kid I haaaated doing the Santa picture thing once I put it together they were just people in costume. My mom would spin this Santa is too busy story but all I could think was what pervert signs up to have kids sit in his lap all day so that tradition came to a quick end. My distrust of people started young haha

On my end report cards are due I am so stressed my supply dropped 9 oz one day and no amount of extra pumping is helping get it back up. I got a cold from As croup. My unfinished report cards and intervention paperwork for half my class are due today. But in good news I put a deposit down for As first birthday at a more ritzy version of Gymboree


----------



## DobbyForever

And I love a but his daycare is open Friday and I have the day off so I am going to put him in half day so I can sleep in the clean the house lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that's why we have those early years where kids just do where parents place them... Haha
Good luck with the report cards!

We almost had a hawk get one of our chickens yesterday. Chicken is injured, stressed but she made it through the night. Feeling more positive that she'll make it now.


----------



## gigglebox

PEOPLE WITH OLDER BABIES...please reassure me. I'm having a minor freak out because Lev is 6 months tomorrow and isn't babbling yet. He also rarely laughs. He makes "ooo" sound occasionally. Super smiley, good eye contact, definitely not hearing impaired. I'm terrified I'll having another kid on my hands with speech issues. I'm going to be so upset if I have another "special needs" kid. Personal accounts of late babblers would be helpful.

PL glad the hawk left empty taloned. We have two that have been hanging around. They have been trying to eat our quail through the cage. We watched him slam himself against it lol. Our quail are so used to birds and things outside the cage they were totally unphased. 

Dobs I would so the same thing. I'm so sad my MIL is back at work. I miss the days of her taking Levy while Des was at school so I could have some time to myself. 

Green; I don't know why I did this to myself but I volunteered to watch my SIL's baby at the wnd of the month for a couple days. This will be the closest thing to having twin babies I'll probably experience. Any tips?


----------



## wookie130

Here's Lottie! Her weight has dipped down to 5 lbs 9 oz, so we've had to increase her supplements...she is also struggling to poop, and we've had to resort to glycerin suppositories to get things going. She's a tiny baby, and honestly, not to shamelessly brag (oh who the hell am I kidding????) one of the most beautiful newborns I've ever seen, and others have said the same! <3 <3 <3


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214093789043766&set=pcb.10214093789403775&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214093789243771&set=pcb.10214093789403775&type=3&theater


----------



## wookie130

C-section went well, although my uterus was "scary thin" and my OB kept saying that she was glad we weren't waiting to take baby a day later than we did. Tubal went well, but one of my tubes began bleeding, and so she just removed it entirely, which is more than fine. My blood pressure went wonky before and after delivery, and I had it checked yesterday, and it had gone down some, so my OB isn't going to do anything further at this time. My recovery has been easy...I was up and out of bed about 7 hours after the surgery, and moving around with some help, and by the next day, I was getting around my room. 2 of the 3 nights up there, I was by myself, tending to Charlotte by myself, as I wanted Brad to stay home with the children, and get some rest prior to our homecoming. Our nights haven't been TOO bad...she usually has a 2-3 hour fuss fest in the middle of the night, which I attribute to her pooping issues (which I'm calling our pediatrician about today), then goes through a marathon nursing session on my right boob (she's not a fan of latching to my left side, for whatever reason), we snuggle until I'm delirious, and then she can usually be put down in her crib to sleep for 4-5 hour stretches. So, really, not too bad for a 6 day-old. Hannah is utterly in love with her, and enjoys reading books to her, helping with her bath, and cuddling with her. Ozzy so far remains a bit curious about her, but unimpressed. :rofl: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...205297640161.194963.1383671094&type=3&theater


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie, so glad everything went relatively well! That is one cute baby. Look at all that hair! I am a little envious ha ha. Lev's hair is finally starting to come in decently. He still looks like a bald man with thinning hair but better than no hair at all


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie I agree she is so precious! And look at her big sis proudly holding her! Love! Im glad the blood pressure is getting better and everything worked out c section wise

Pl yikes glad the chicken pulled through!

Gigs no idea but it could just be a personality thing. Honestly, As infant room has babies like 6m-8m mostly. Hes the youngest but the most talkative. Hes the only kid that giggles/laughs and babbles all day. Everyone else is like entertained by their toys lol. I joke he got it from his dad who wont stfu and talks to much (and by joke I mean say it in my head cuz SO would get butthurt). And I highly doubt all of those like seven kids have speech issues. Theyre just quiet BUT I am not a professional so im Just making stuff up

Btw he really stepped up as a partner and father this last week with A being sick and me being stressed the eff out/sick


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I don't think at 6 months you can diagnose any issues. Logan has quiet days and other days it's all "Dada dath" especially if in new surroundings, he's quiet. Our doctor said by 1 year they should have 3 distinguishable sounds (dada, momma, etc) and 30 by 1 1/2. Give him a few more months.
Honestly, our doctor said most babies aren't nearly as mobile as L is until they are 1 1/2. Remember, they all develop so different and just because one develops slower, doesn't mean he has issues.
Breath momma, you are doing good!

And wow about the Hawks and the quails! I can totally see that. Thankfully our ducks are now fully covered as we didn't even know when we had bald eagles picking them off last spring...

Wookie, wow she is cute!! Glad you are recovering well!


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie glad things went relatively well. I can't see her picture. However, I'm sure she is gorgeous. 

Pacific must see pictures with Santa:)

Gigs sorry I don't have advice but I think babies progress faster in some areas than others. I can understand why you'd be nervous though :hugs: also yes, I love me time. I get it after V goes to sleep and hubby still working. 

Dobby sorry about your supply drop. I wish A could tolerate formula better so you wouldn't have all the stress about supply. Stress hurts supply.

AFM V is growing so fast. Already in 6 to 9 month outfits. DH and I had a date night Saturday and it was great. Our relationship is repairing. I had some hard feelings about going back full time and has some pent up aggression. I feel closer to him again though after getting things out. I will be going prn thanksgiving week so working 3 days instead of 4. I can't wait :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. I think I'm just hypersensitive because I already have one kid with speech problems. 

Pl, I just found out my neighbor lost his phoenix hen to a hawk :( 

Fluek, I always find I feel much better after I air my grievances to hubby. Glad that is true for you to this time. Now you need to have make up sex :haha: I find it really seals the deal LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hugs I think its naturally to flip out over milestones. God knows im stressed at how immobile A is compared to the rest of the June/July group. And how were two weeks from 4 months and theres things he isnt doing

Fluke yay for only working 3 days!!! Thats awesome! Also so glad things are better with hubs

Sorry about the predator situation. Random but we were watching CNN 10 (ten minutes of news for middle schoolers) and apparently new zeal and wants to poison all its predators in unpopulated areas to protect native endangered species. Like sayyyy whaaaat 

I feel like shit lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs no problem. I can understand why you'd feel anxious about that. Yeah, it's hard to with DH because he just shuts himself away. I feel like I can't talk to him about stuff sometimes. I'm working on it because I know it's not good to bottle things up. Oh and yes we sealed the deal. Thankfully before my fertile window. It wouldn't be the worst thing right now but I'd prefer to wait til next summer at least.

Dobby, yes I remember reading that thread thinking etc how are they doing that?! I try to not compare it only brings feelings like I'm a bad mom. Easier said than done though. Also, V wasn't rolling over at 4 months. She started a little after 4 months though. A will get there:)

Yes, I've been doing 4 long days but happy to cut off a day. Oh that's kind of extreme to do that to the predators. I'm sorry you feel like poo.

Oh and one other thing, I've lost 12 lbs since start of September. I'm back to pre pregnancy weight which was a bit too much. I'm hoping to lose an additional 28 lbs before ttc again. If not I'd be happy to get down 18lbs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thats awesome weight loss! Congrats! Alright im brain dead now back to my blankie poor A has been sleeping all day today and yesterday but its Nice for me because I can barely take care of myself lol


----------



## gigglebox

Nice fluek! I'm back at trying weight loss now. The scale is finally starting to budge. 

I'm trying to be more active and make healthier food choices. Honestly I don't eat much but what i do it is primarily sugar :blush: i love candy. 

Hubs and i are going to do a eater fast. Should be interesting...i did a 5 day juice fast once. Idk it's supposed to be cleansing.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, remember that they are supposed to reach those milestones from their due date not the birthday... So if baby was born 6 weeks early and say they are "supposed to" roll at 4 months, A might not actually achieve it until he's 5 1/2 months old.. or so I have read...

Gigs, sorry about the neighbors loss, keep yours secure! I wont let my birds out Evey day anymore.
. Just randomly, no distinguishable pattern...


----------



## gigglebox

Side note...I got to play with glass last night! Soooo fun. I made two beads and a marble after a lesson in various techniques. I also got to watch my friend blow this gazing ball which was pretty cool. He told me to come back "any time" so I am going to try and make this a weekly thing ;P


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeaaah A was only ten days though =\. It probably wouldnt bother me so much if we werent already in physical therapy. And I know his torticollis is gone but he does still favor that side and it can affect milestones and delay them :( =\ ive Just had so much shit hit the fan with him every time I think itll be okay so im Always waiting for the next shoe to drop

Gigs I thought they proved that all those different fasts dont do anything to cleanse/promote weight loss but are just bad for your body 
https://www.nbcnews.com/id/18595886/ns/health-diet_and_nutrition/t/experts-warn-detox-diet-dangers/ its an old article but im feeling lazy

Ooo fun! I hope you can make that a weekly thing


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg im pumping about 15m in and from my more productive boob it is actually pumping out nothing but air! Its squeaky and nothing is coming out omg this is so hilariously depressing :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Try not to worry about milestones, Evie still hasn&#8217;t got a strong neck and isn&#8217;t grabbing for things but she is trying to walk when you put her in the up position and really concentrated on trying to put one foot in front of the other, and she&#8217;s almost mastered the word &#8216;hello&#8217;


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. Idk lol im Not going to feel better. He used to surpass his physical milestones and now he is way behind. I cant get him to do tummy time for more than 5m when he used to do it for 20m at a time. I tell myself we dont have any history of muscular problems. If anything both SO and I come from long lines of power atheletes. I might feel better when we see his PT in a couple weeks and she tries to convince me hes fine lol

Oooo thats awesome! Way to go evie!


----------



## gigglebox

Where is MS when we need her to reassure us? I'm sure she's experienced it all with 4 kids :haha:

Currently chillin in my car procrastinating on walking out in the cold. Blah.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yes Ms come save us from ourselves

Aww good for you! You can do it!

Im pumping then carting A to daycare in my pjs no shits given


----------



## M&S+Bump

In my highly unscientific and non-researched experience, they're either walkers OR talkers, and bigger babies seem to concentrate on physical development, whereas smaller ones are more talkative. I've had walkers at 10 and 11 months, but princess Ella who is titchy started talking and has yet to shut up for a second to this day. But she point blank refused to even take weight on her legs til almost 1! 

Isaac flips onto his belly effortlessly and can spin and even crawl along while dragging his legs, and is just about sitting unaided - but he does not roll front to back. Ever. 

They're all different. And what they are like as babies means sod all for the rest of their childhoods and adult life. I can't even remember what milestones a 6-mo 'should' have reached, and I don't care.

We're having sleeping issues and marital issues. And 'S's Adventures in Weedland' have fallen at the first hurdle - acquiring any of the bloody stuff. I'm considering seeing if I can grow my own, just out of curiosity.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS sorry about the weed fails and marital issues. I know some people who grow for their own personal use in their backyards lol. Pretty sure not legally but its also California and nobody cares haha. I am getting A weighed and ffs weve been here for 25m. I was hoping to be in and out but I guess they are busy. Im just worried because he has skipped 2-3 bottles consistently for three days. Which is honestly how ive been keeping up only pumping 24oz when he should be eating 32.


----------



## pacificlove

Baby does as baby does. Trying to raise L bilingual I am sure I'll throw his language skills a bit back. (From talking with a special needs child assessment nurse she says it doesn't but it might take them longer until they can clearly state what they want). Still a worry, but I try not to... Haha

Speaking of boobs and milk: pretty sure mine are almost done. As in I could do 1 maybe 2 feeds a day and my boobs would not be engorged...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Reading online, I am unsure of the legality of growing weed anywhere but doubt it's a police priority really unless you have a farming operation going on and are selling/supplying it. It does require 8+ hours of sunlight a day though which I can't provide in my garden :rofl: any time of year, so I'm looking at growing it in the loft or in a cupboard or something with grow lights.

PL I was also told that raising bilingually will delay speech, but it's because they have twice the words to learn and it takes time to get it all figured out. But that once they start talking, they usually have the two languages pretty well separated etc - which is an incredible feat for small children tbh, so understandable that it would take longer than just learning one. I'm bilingual but I never did manage to pass on more than a few words. It's just too fricking complicated a language. 

Isaac is completely tongue-tied. I only noticed yesterday when SIL pointed it out. His tongue web comes right to the tip of his tongue and he can't stick it out past his bottom lip, at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no MS but as long as he eats fine its ok, right? The pedi at the hospital told me the only big concerns are eating/latching and if its severe then it could affect speech because it prevents the tongue from moving the way it needs to.

I was gonna say you probably need grow lights but all I know about growing weed comes from watching Weeds :rofl:

Interesting about the speech delay. Supposedly Baby sign (which I need to start doing more consistently now) doesnt delay speech but I guess its a nonverbal language so Baby could do both rather than have to choose

A gained 12oz since his Er visit 11 days ago so I feel less spooked about his skipping meals to sleep. But he definitely is hitting a sleep regression. His pedi was like sorry you just have to ride it out lol. I guess its good because after next week I have a week off then on for four off for two. But I do have my formal observation =\


----------



## pacificlove

It's not considered a speech delay according to this nurse, it just takes them longer to be able to make clearer sentences and tell you what they want. The vocabulary is there, it might just take longer for them to use it correctly. 

Ms, darn about the tongue tie, fx it's an easy solution!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I read but only a few things stuck. So sorry about that. 

Dobs- were you concerned about rolling over? Max didn't roll over until like 5 months, then he did everything else super fast. He's 10 months and took his first steps yesterday.... so it was nothing... then BOOM. Oh and he was 6.5 months before he sat up on his own. Michael did everything faster then him. So I wouldn't worry at all. 

Gigs- max was quiet too WAY more than Michael. It took him forever to do anything other than smile. Now he's never quiet haha so I'm sure Lev is fine. 
Uhh twins. So it's insane. Absolutely insane and the biggest thing I can say is don't get overwhelmed. They can sense it I swear. It's like animals smelling fear. And it's OKAY to let one cry if you're tending to the other. So basically stay calm, and just survive. Don't forget to breath. 
Oh! And make sure they sleep at the same time. So if one chooses not to nap don't let them nap later, if one wakes up, wake up the other. Trust me. 

Flu- congrats on the weight loss!! I need to get my butt back in gear. 

Pl- we're seeing Santa tomorrow too! Can't wait to see your pics. A year?! How is this possible?!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Defo, if you have more than one baby or even kid, you might as well just get used to letting them cry because it WILL happen, more than likely every day. You only have one pair of hands so if everyone needs something all at once, you just do what you can (probably whatever is the quickest thing to shut up at least one - in my house, turn on the tv - the older ones turn into open-mouthed wide-eyed zombies and you then have to either prod them repeatedly or switch tv back off again to break the spell)

Not gonna do anything about the tongue tie unless it seems like it's causing issues later, he has no problems eating and while feeding frequently does cause a bit of soreness for me, it's not bad enough to warrant putting him through any pain just for that, even minor. He generally doesn't feed frequently enough for it to be a thing.

We talked this morning, and I got sleep, wine and laid, in that order, so we're back to ok again. I even managed to get weed, pressuring DH into coming with me for safety before I trekked to the other side of Glasgow to meet some dude in a supermarket carpark :rofl: He met us outside instead of us going to his house, and introduced himself by some ridiculous nickname - as if I don't know his name is actually John, he's married to my friend's sister and I already met him before at his niece's first birthday party where he was in charge of the balloon animals :haha: That stuff stinks to high heaven - I might be changing my mind about growing any lol. It's currently inside a tupperware box inside a tupperware box inside a motorcycle casing in the garage :rofl: I'll need to wait til a baby-free night to try any - I thought he was staying out at my SIL's tonight but she brought him back at bedtime instead.

Santa?! It's only like August, it can't possibly be time to deal with Christmas already.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad the tongue tie isnt severe enough to snip. As made it hard to latch and man that was hard just hearing from SO about how much he cried and he was still sad when he got back to the room 

Omg that weed story hahaha yeah weed has its own special aroma. Reminds me of skunks lol

I was totally singing Christmas songs with A this morning and realized I have become one of those people who gets into the Christmas spirit in November. I blame target because they are all Christmas ready already lol I got a free stocking from Shutterfly I am stoked about. Just trying to find a cute glaaa orb ornament but the one I like is sold out r_r

Can you give a kid too many toys at once? A is playing with his vtech baby book, discovery cube, and fuzzy monster all at the same time lolol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I'll say no... I mean their attention span is only 2 minutes at that age, so he'll be onto toy #6 or 7 in a minute :haha:

I have a Christmas market tomorrow... Seriously, early! If it does not go well, that's what I am blaming it on! At least it's after remembrance day! Our area has a ton of Christmas markets and fairs over the next few weeks, then nothing for the last 2 weeks before Christmas.... Seriously, better planning is needed...


----------



## DobbyForever

PL that is so odd! I agree better planning for sure gl at the market!


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s I would get it snipped to be honest, DH has a tongue tie and it only slightly effects his speech but he hates it, plus he can&#8217;t even eat ice cream, blow raspberries with our daughter, or stick his tongue out in play. These are all minor issues but he hates that his mum could have done something about it but didn&#8217;t.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Kit, he can easily get something done about it now, if it bothers him. Our body piercer removes tongue webbing as a body modification procedure (to lengthen the tongue, you can probably imagine why people would choose to get that even if not actually tongue tied) and it's pretty easy by all accounts. 

I'mma leave it as they often resolve themselves, and obviously if it seems like it's becoming an issue then I'll re-visit that decision :) 

No such thing as too many toys. Look at jumperoos - they're surrounded with things and the baby spins around between them. Whatever keeps them happy!

PL yes that's poorly organized lol. The main shopping weekend is actually the last in November, and there's another, smaller peak around the 15th of Dec (in my retail experience) but a lot of money can be made in the last few days before Christmas as people hit panic-buying mode (silly lol - it's as if shops are going to cease existing and the world will fall down if every single gift is not given strictly on Christmas Day, and considering most shops here only close that one day, stocking your house with food to survive a month seems crazy to me)

Our moses basket went up in the loft and Isaac went in his big boy cot last night! He seemed to like it. And DH organized a cleaner for us, she's coming tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that was nice of DH to get the cleaner :)

Afm this is seriously slow torture. Every four hours he is up and I feel like Im back to having a one month old. It wouldnt such so much if I wasnt aching from being sick or have really narrow, sleep stairs. I was so tired I missed a step twice yesterday while holding A. He did go down this last time without eating so hopefully I can get him to at least stop his 4am wake up. Also increased his bottles from 3 to 4 oz and .5 tsp oat cereal to 1. Hes going to have to get formula today and just vomit because theres no way I am getting enough milk stored up to bottle 16-20 oz of milk


----------



## DobbyForever

Meant 2 not 4 I would kill for 4


----------



## M&S+Bump

Four hours sleep in one go would be lovely!


----------



## DobbyForever

He used to go ten :(. And then go back to bed for an hour. I was getting 8 hours for about three weeks it was so nice. Im on the verge of tears im so tired and tues-fri I have 10 hour work days


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs I know it's no help but I promise it's just a phase. He's probably going through some kind of growth spurt. Max has been consistently my trouble sleeper (okay all around more troubling kid) he went from sleeping through the night to up every hour to up every 4 hours and we just got back to only waking 1-2 times. I'm sorry you're not sleeping and A isn't sleeping. Why do you have to go down stairs in the middle of the night?

Tounge ties can fix themselves? That's pretty cool. I have seriously no knowledge in this subject. 

Where's Logans picture with Santa?
I'll post the twins tomorrow. I'm too lazy to go get it from the car right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I keep trying to tell myself that but I have parent teacher conferences and my evaluation so I cant afford the mistakes I am making. The bedrooms are all upstairs and so I go downstairs to warm the bottles and prep them. If hes awake and screaming I take him with me otherwise I leave him to whimper in bed/bug SO until SO holds him lol. Or moving him upstairs to nap/sleep since we play/hang out downstairs. He ate 32oz today because I said f* it and gave him formula since im not pumping enough. He also took an hour long nap after 2-3 hours of being awake. So im curious to see if he sttn tonight. Im so broken.

Cant wait to see it , Green! Did you have them both sit at the same time or separately? Either way bet its cute!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

A has croup again and parent teachers conferences are this week. Broke up with SO and retained the lawyer. Long f*ing week


----------



## gigglebox

So of course Levin is yammering up a storm today. Very much like me to panic right before things get better. I feel very relieved!

Des is sick, too :( he's on day two of missing school. No flu, sone other stupid virus.

Dobs is it a family lawyer you're using? Will your fam help with fees? Did you kick him out? Sorry A is ill again :(

OH! Des lost his first tooth! And then he actually lost it :haha: sure it'll turn up somewhere. Which reminds me we wrote a letter to the tooth fairy and i forgot to swap out the letter for a goody...be back to respond more later...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haha he lost his first tooth, and then actually lost it. That's hilarious. 

Dobs- hugs. I'm sorry. I'm just sorry you're dealing with so much. 

Okay I tried to add the santa pic yesterday and it wasn't working. I'll try again now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here we go!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6012.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## M&S+Bump

Haha. Very cute even upside down Mrs G. Hilarious to see babies with bare feet visiting Santa when rn here you if eyes could kill you'd be shot down instantly just for venturing out with a baby with no mittens on - he's covered in snowsuit, hat, pram cover/liner so far up you can only see his eyes, but as soon as those little starfish paws creep up, people are like aaaaaaw that poor wee baby, he's freezing, his wee hands... :dohh: (he won't keep them on. I tried. And the 12+ month snowsuits that I have don't have built in mitts) It's not even that cold yet!

Dobs :hugs: Croup f-ing sucks. And sorry to hear about all the rest too. Hope you're ok.

Gigs, meh, teeth! Joe had to have a load removed (he grinds them at night and broke them all) so when one actually came out on its own I don't even know what happened to it :rofl: We kept all the bad ones to scare the others with for when they refuse to brush their teeth.

Afm - bldhjufvjolökhz. I got back to work today, which was good. I did some half decent piercings. The cleaner came yesterday and everyone seems to have picked up on the new clean theme and stuck to it, which is huge. My DH is going away for the weekend from Friday til Sunday and I'm scared. And I have the consultant appointment tomorrow to discuss the endoscopy (non)results. Way too much adulting all at once for my liking!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg ms you keep the bad teeth to scare the others omg ily! 

Green I agree upside down or not its super cute

Gigs glad you remembered! My mom forgot once then tried to trick me so she could replace it and thats when I realized for sure my mom was the tooth fairy but money is money lol. 

A has a mild fever. Nothing to warrant Tylenol or staying home from daycare. He spat out all his decawhateversteroid because I forgot in the Er they said babies hate it and you mix it with apple juice so whoops. Almost got into with the daycare lady trying to tell me how often to feed my son. B* if I say feed him every 2.5 hours I know whats best. Luckily it wasnt his primary or wed have a real problem

As for SO of course now that I retained the lawyer (he doesnt know) he comes home and is all over A and being helpful and apologetic and playful. F+ing with my emotions


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- this sounds like a pattern... 
and poor A! How did I miss this earlier? Sick babies are seriously the worst. Not just because they're sick and grumpy but there's usually nothing we can do to help immediately. 

MS- hahahahaha you keep the bad ones. That's the best thing I've ever heard. 
And you'll do great without SO! I'm sure it'll all be a huge hectic blur but you'll survive. 
I think the day we took that picture it was 75... lol I had on short pants, a t-shirt, and sandles. My kids never wear shoes. We actually only have two pairs of shoes that fit them and they're ugly sandles. We should probably get them some since they're starting to walk but meh. 


So max has some kind of infection which shows as a rash on his face. It's not bad but I'm like super paranoid it'll spread on his body or to one of us! 
And everyone around me is getting pregnant or talking babies. Honestly, I'd like to be pregnant again but not sure on actually having another baby. 
That's all I got.


----------



## mrs.green2015

This is a huge rant with about 3000 typos. 

Actually that's not all I got. 
I'm actually super annoyed with my MIL. I should preface this by saying she's actually a super nice amazing woman who just loves her family. 
Anyway, last year we did Christmas Eve at our house with everyone! We hosted and did everything. We ate a very nice meal and then exchanged gifts. So it was mentioned we should do it again. I was planning to so it was no biggy. I text everyone about it, no response. Then today she calls my husband saying that my BIL and his wife won't be there because they're going to get family and we should change the date... uh no. It's Christmas Eve... they also went to her family last year and came over later. She wants everyone together I get it but no this is my house and my rules. AND she's super super pissed because we're not going anywhere Christmas Day. I told her months ago I didn't plan on going anywhere as I want to spend time with my family at home. She was invited but she'll be too busy going everywhere to actually come. So she's been guilting me. Even went so far as to say that she knows how I feel about waning them home and when her kids were younger she didn't like taking them places but she just knew that her kids would miss out on the memories if they didn't go to the different family functions. 
My thing is my family is DH and my kids. Everyone else is extended family so sorry but we're what's most important, not you.


----------



## kittykat7210

Green I&#8217;m sorry that your mil is trying to guilt trip you. That&#8217;s not fair on you, plus as horrible as it sounds but lifetime memories start at about 5 years old. They won&#8217;t remember where they spend it, but you will, and if you want to spend it just the 4 of you then do! You&#8217;re already doing things on Christmas Eve so there&#8217;s no need to do things on Christmas Day too :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks Kit! I honestly didn't think anyone would read my rant. Just needed to get it off my chest lol 


Moms of older kids- what would you reccomend as a good 1st birthday present. Since it's Christmas and the boys birthday soon I want s few idea. I was thinking one educational and one just for fun. Plus we're on a budget so keep that in mind. I'd like to get them something they use for awhile not just a couple months. 
We have a table/piano toy and walkers (plus they're almost completely walking) but those are what I keep seeing.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Mrs G if you're able to sew, you could make memory blankets of their baby clothes? 

Mine liked things that involved balls and flashing lights - any toy that you feed balls into and it plays music and flashes as a result, or ones where you put balls in the top then they spiral through and pop out the bottom or stuff like that. Endless amusement. Or the sit and spin zebra (?) from fisherprice was a hit well into toddlerhood (they were still trying to climb on it at 3+) if they still do such a thing.


----------



## gigglebox

I agree with kit. That's crap--y'all have twins and it's not easy to pack up and go with babies. 

Ooooo Love MS's idea of the blanket! As a toy idea...maybe one of those indoor tents? That's s fun for a few years. And for immediate satisfaction...a gift bag with gift paper in it and no actual gift. Huge hit with Des on xmas (he was 9 months).

Dobs don't let him fool you again! Only a matter of time before he disappoints you again.

Mr. No Sleep is no sleeping again. I'm dying.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Gift bag with gift paper! That's what Isaac is getting right there. Genius.

I have been shopping my heart out buying unicorn stuff and Pokemon stuff and loads of little cheap toys, my kids love all that and just destroy everything instantly so no point buying anything expensive - and I've given zero thought to Isaac other than buying four sets of matching pyjamas. Oops.

Also yes, forgot to comment - hosting Christmas Eve is fricking amazing and sack doing anything on Christmas Day itself! If someone can't make it on the 24th, that's fine - no-one is under pressure to go anywhere, it's Christmas! And travelling about on the 25th? Hell no. Never mind to more than one place!! Kids don't want to travel for adult occasions, they don't give a crap about all that, they want to stay with mum and dad and play with their new toys and eat chocolate. They do NOT want to be packed in and out of a car all day in fancy clothes and be carted about seeing loads of people. Last year was the first year we stayed at home - usually we go to my dad's for Finnish Christmas on the 24th (that's when santa comes for us) then stay over, and drag our usually incredibly hungover selves to wherever his family is gathering for Christmas Day - the venue rotates but it's a pot-luck type thing, everyone brings something (the leftover ham from my dad's for us) Last year I was pregnant, we had three kids and were like, sack this. They can come to us. So we stayed home, my dad and his wife came to visit Christmas Eve, we all slept and did the morning and presents at home then went for dinner at his mum's. So much less stressful, I'm never doing anything other than that again!


----------



## Flueky88

M&S you can do it!!! You are an awesome woman and mother. However, I can understand why you'd feel stressed. 

Greenie I love the sent a picture. Also that's messed up from MIL. Like gigs said travel with a babies is hard, even more so when doubled. 

Dobby I'm guessing season or dexamethasone. I know steroids are hella bitter. Sorry he has croup again and exSO is toying with your emotions.

Gigs that's funny the tooth was literally lost lol. Also so sorry on no sleep front again. 


AFM V started getting sick Friday, nothing to go to Dr until she started wheezing occasionally yesterday. She has bronchiolitis. We are doing nebulizer and antibiotics. She really hasn't been very fussy and no fever. Can't think of much else. If I'm not on again by next Thursday, I hope everyone has a great thanksgiving!


----------



## TexasRider

Green- little tykes makes this little blue rocking horse- its heavy duty plastic and low to the ground so f they fall off they basically roll onto the floor. My daughter had one and loved it. Ive also bought everyone of my nephews in that age range the same one for Christmas and they love it! There is also a red rocking dog too thats the same type deal. I got them on amazon for like $30 each. My daughter used it for at least 3 years and loved it! Highly recommended


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry if I missed some things, old phone died on me....

Yesterday was Ls first birthday... OMG where did time go!? My parents came up and we all took him to his playgroup and shared some apple mini muffins. (I had wanted to go somewhat healthy but couldn't spent the day ahead researching recipes due to power outages all day. Seriously we had power for 20 minutes around 330pm due to windstorms). Today my baby is teething (I think). He's either crying/whining or sleeping. 

Mrs G, love the picture! So adorable! I'll post mine soon, I ended up sitting on Santa's lap... He didn't want to scare L :haha:
As for mil: right there with you! Mine is doing something very similar ATM. She doesn't drive and it appears 2/4 of her boys are out of province. Boy #3 is going with his GF her her Xmas things and we have my family and traditions... So if we don't go down, she might be alone for Christmas and she likes to point it out. 
As for gifts: we gave L some night time bedtime story books which we have started to incorporate into his bedtime routine. That plus wooden building blocks. 
Family followed suit in books, clothes. And one of the uncle's gave him a lacrosse stick since that runs big in hubby's family.

Dobs: sorry A is sick again...and be tough on ex-so! You can do it momma!

Outta brain power....


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I second the others im Sorry mil is guilting you. Hugs. Theres nothing wrong with you want to stay home with your immediate family and she should be thankful to have an invite! And yes its hard enough going somewhere with one, and youve got two so she needs to back off. Hopefully she sees your side and eases up. Sorry about the rash fxed it goes away

Gigs sorry Lev isnt sleeping well

Fluek I think decadron? So sorry V is sick :(. I hope she feels better soon

PL aww happy belated birthday to Logan! Sorry about the power outage but glad you got things figured out snack wise :)

Afm A is still feeling icky. I bitched out his daycare for unsafe sleep practices. Conferences are long and exhausting. As for SO, its not like he regresses. Each time I gear up to leave he improves something and keeps doing it. I do get why he snapped (it was 6am on day three of A waking every two hours) and he did just have him for ten minutes. But Idk. I have too much to do at work to worry about him/our problems. But just aggravating because I just dont know what is right.


----------



## shaescott

Kit - while I remember things from before I was 5, I certainly don't remember holidays or family events. I remember friends and several memories from when I was 3-4. My friends were a girl named Zoe and another girl named Sophia, she called herself Dr. Sophia. I remember losing my hair tie and I said I lost my ponytail and some poor little boy grabbed a toy pony to help me look cuz it had a tail. Also while this was happening I found out a girl's little sister had the same first name as me just missing one letter. I remember when I was supposed to be line leader and I was too aggressive when someone didn't realize it was my turn and so I got sent to the back of the line and lost my line leader slot for the day. I was mad about that. I remember one girl chased me towards some bees. I remember I never napped and once they thought I was napping and were shocked. I was not asleep. I remember when one of the teachers husbands showed up on his motorcycle during nap time and she was mad cuz he could've woken the rest of the kids up. I remember having to put my stuffed animal into a box for hibernation during winter not realizing what that meant and freaking out when I found out I wouldn't get him back until spring. Okay I have 20 million more memories but I gotta go to bed so I'm not gonna type them out. Point is, I have a shit ton of memories from before I was 5, BUT not one of them involves holidays or my birthdays. 

Flueks- I think you said V had bronchiolitis? I hope she gets better quickly. 

Gigs - sorry L isn't sleeping well

PL- I can't believe it's been a year! Happy birthday to him!

Green- sorry about MIL, that really stinks. When I was a little kid I loved anything that rocked, anything I could play with with my hands. Once they're a little older I recommend the mini kiddy roller coaster thing. It was my absolute favorite when I was little, I would ride it over and over again. So much nostalgia. I figure they're too young for it right now though. Any big softer version of toys that would normally be choking hazards for babies? Like a soft big car or something? I can't remember before I was 3 though. At like 4-5 I liked playing with the little army men and NASCAR tracks but that's quite a ways away. Anyway, I'd go with the soft big versions of toys or activity centers or rocking/spinning things like rocking chairs etc. 

Dobs- sorry things have been so stressful. Sorry about parent conferences, I bet they suck. I hope you figure out what's gonna happen with SO in the end. It just seems hard on you going back and forth. I'm glad he's being a bit better with A. Would love to see some new pics of A cuz he's such a cutie  :haha:

If I missed you I'm sorry. I love you all. Sorry about my lack of replies. I've been reading along the whole time though.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific happy belated 1st birthday to L.

Dobby, thank you. I hate that A doesn't seem to be getting better and long conferences. It's hard in life. As a child I felt like there were obvious right and wrong decisions etc. As I've grown I've realized there are so many gray areas and things aren't so clear cut. I know how I feel about the issue but I'm just a person on the internet that doesn't know any more than what I've read. :hugs:

Shae yes it's bronchiolitis not bronchitis. She had abnormal lung sounds when be checked. He didn't feel it was pneumonia yet and I agree. I listened to her as well. I can't really remember anything til 5 and beyond. I think I blocked memories with my parents fighting and divorce. Sometimes I wish I could remember but don't want o open a can of worms.

V seems better today, not 100 percent but better. Well got to go. I think someone's hungry


----------



## DobbyForever

We go back and forth for two things:
1. Were not each others Ideal partner. He wasnt honest at the start, and I was. Wed ultimately have never actually chosen each other. Were fine but theres a lot of compromise
2. Communication. Yes, he has stopped yelling and is way more aware of his language, but ultimately when he is stressed or tired he stops caring. And I know that happens but Idk. I might be oversensitive because I grew up around people who yelled so I used to yell at my bfs and honestly I passed on some really great guys because I was afraid of my unhealtgy habits ruining things. I just dont want A to be around yelling and instability. Even now my mom casually says s* like im divorcing your stepdad and its like stfu and stop yelling at him all day and like my stepdad cant do enough for everyone walking doormat and yeah the twins manage healthy relationships despite this but idk. I just know it was an extreme moment. But I feel like extreme moments shouldnt justify bad communication 

Idk if I explained what happened. SO has been amazing. Helping with night feedings/soothings, helping me bathe A, holding him more often, reading to him, bringing home food since I literally no time to go shopping, tidying the house, doing more for himself, paying half of daycare. But basically A has been sick since ... three weeks he never got better. Starting Friday, he started waking every two hours. SO has a funeral out of town (6 hours driving total) and I made him come home because I was so exhausted from being sick myself and A being sick. So he did. Then Sunday he has another event in the same town, originally A and I were supposed to go but A was still sick. So he goes, his friends bike breaks so he does all this extra driving plus goes to his picnic. Gets home late and goes to bed when I do because thats how tired he is. More of A waking up. I go downstairs to pump. Im engorged so I have to finish but I see A start to fuss so I make his bottle. Usually SO gives up after ten minutes and comes downstairs at which point I was gonna say take the bottle, but after fifteen I guess A fell asleep because I see him put a sleeping A back down. He goes to sleep. A drops his paci and starts screaming. So at this point im Unhooking myself and doing my thing eyeing the clock because im running late. So I go upstairs with the bottle and SO is laying in bed and I snapped. Called him out like you seriously just going to let him lay there and cry? To which SO wakes up and yells at me because he just had him and he fell asleep so SO went back to sleep. And im Like um just come downstairs at get a bottle its 6:30 hes obs hungry. And SO yells about how is he supposed to know and he tries and I just run off downstairs every morning (which this was the third morning I left him to pick up A was I was pumping cuz my morning pump is so important) and so i snapped back (yelling this time) that I dont run off Im pumping and getting his stuff ready for daycare and my stuff ready for work because it takes me two hours to get out the door so im up at 5. He doesnt take being yelled at well mix in crying baby and no sleep he goes off. I stopped listening after fuck you and said I was done and just focused on work.

So yall can hate on him if you want but its a bit hypocritical because yall have put your crying babies in a room and done the walk away for fifteen minutes and/of yelled at your partners as well.

I just do if I jumped the gun. He has since apologized and said that being tired isnt an excuse for yelling and swearing.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I didn't mean the back and forth was all his fault or anything, just that it sucks having the back and forth. I'm not you, you know him, we don't, so you do what you think is best and we support you, whatever you choose. :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae that&#8217;s strange that you can remember so much from so young! I don&#8217;t think I have a single memory pre 8 years old!! But even taking your fantastic memory into consideration, greens boys will still only just be a year old (I think, I forget) way younger than even you recall! I was just saying the average to help green feel better!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh Dobby :hugs: I know there were times I was so upset and angry with DH about me having to go back full time. I felt so bitter towards him. My emotions are calming and I get my wish next week. This place is a much better sounding board for rants than Facebook so we often don't see the good. That's why I try to stay out of telling you what I think because I have a limited view. I'm sorry you have to make such a hard decision.

Ugh, I'm so not motivated to do the cleaning, laundry, work out I need to do. I just want to shower and read lol. 

Anybody have any thanksgiving plans?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh kit I have memories from under a year old, a memory at 3ish, and loads of memories from 4. Though I wonder if its from my trauma and someone my brain decides to hang on to those memories 

I love ranting in here but its true ill Post on and on when im Pissed but hell get one or two sentences (if at all) for anything good he does. Babies are so stressful Because we just love the poop out of them

I vote got shower and read. My dog tracked hella mud in and I cant Even deal so I took a nap and will get it tomorrow lol

Im going to my moms and I guess to SOd family after ugh


----------



## pacificlove

L is still somewhat cranky today and had about 4 1/2 hours worth of daytime naps today. Maybe even 5. Pretty sure he's teething, last time he did this, teeth came out a few days later... Little surprised as he hasn't been cranky with the first 6 teeth. 

Dobs, how is A today? You know, I think we all remember the bad better than the good. 

Brain is still pooped, I feel like spent all the brain power at work and shut off at home


----------



## DobbyForever

A is miserable. Congested, coughing so he cant sleep so nobody is sleeping. I just have to work until 4:30 then I can stay home all next week


----------



## shaescott

Kit- oh I know, there's almost zero chance the twins will remember anything from at least the next year or two. 

Dobs- sorry A is still sick and coughing. That's no fun. 

AFM- I'm sick, have a bad cold. My throat is killing me and I have the occasional cough, so it's not so much nose stuff thank god. I hate when it's a runny nose all day, so I'll take the sore throats and give it DayQuil and call it a day.


----------



## DobbyForever

It was bad. Last night he has a coughing fit for an hour. He coughed so much he would make himself puke. This morning he had trouble breathing through the congestion so he only got through half his bottle 

Pl sorry to hear L is still cranky. Hopefully those teeth pop soon so his gums will feel better 

Shae sorry youre sick too :(. Hate flu season


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, sorry to hear A is still so sick. Ans messy dogs uuughhghhhh

I think we're getting a barn cat. But we live off a somewhat busy road so I'm nervous about that...any suggestions for detering him from going towards the road?
PL i'm looking at you lol

Fluek, Tday plan is make a pumpkin pie and bring it over to the inlaws where the rest will be taken care of. Early dinner, then return home to veg out until I get to sleep.


----------



## M&S+Bump

My earliest memories are from before I was 3. I very have very clear memories from going to meet my new brother at the hospital, and my third birthday, right down to my pyjamas and what I got as gifts (a box of sweets shaped like a jelly mould and a Duplo stunt man that you shot from a cannon) my pyjamas were black and grey stripes with an embroidered front pocket and I remember feeling like a convict in my jailbird pyjamas. I slept in my aunt's bed because mum was in hospital, and it was raised high up off the floor and in the centre of the room which I thought was strange because beds are usually pushed up against a wall on at least one side.

It's been another tough week, my brain is minced. It's 8.30pm and I'm in bed already.


----------



## mrs.green2015

How do you remember things from so long ago? I can't even remember what I ate for breakfast yesterday. 

Dobs- honestly, the argument you laid out in the post on the previous page I could have written myself. Having a baby is really really really hard. And having less than perfect communication with you SO makes it a million times worse. I've thought horrible things about leaving SO and I've even said it on here. So I get it and if you guys just try to communicate the best you can and keep working on it you guys can make it. We still have struggles but I think it started to get better around 6 months. Good luck momma!!

As for A being sick I HIGHLY reccomend the Vicks waterless vaporizer. It's like $10 and it works wonders. This last time the boys and I had a cold we used it and it helped us all sleep so much better. The first couple nights that we didn't have it they were up constantly!! 

Shae- I may have missed an update but how's your roommate? Still not drinking?


Thanks everyone for the gift advice. We went last night and I love the gifts we got them! We got them a leaving "grow with me" rocking horse and a couple other things similar to what y'all suggested. So I'm don't with Christmas AND their birthday! Whoo hoo!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol MS I go to bed at 8:30 every night :rofl:

Ooo gigs no suggestions how does one acquire a barn cat? I know a friend of a coworker got hers because we found a feral kitten in a pipe here so she took him to raise as a barn cat 

Green I may have to try that cuz I cannot do another night like last night yay for having shopping done.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Well it's now 11.10pm and I'm still up.. I don't do early nights lol (I got caught up playing Scrabble of all things lol)


----------



## shaescott

Green- unfortunately her doctor told her she was cleared to drink again because her liver numbers showed she was drugged and otherwise would've been okay. I wouldn't have cleared her to drink if I was her doctor. Anyway, that means she was cleared to party again. She's mostly getting high with weed though rather than drinking lately.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae thats awful that she was confirmed drugged :(. Hopefully she never goes through that again 

lol ms I havent played scrabble in days


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, keeping them off the road or how to acquire a barn cat? 
Our cat stays off the road at her own will. But she also has lots of better areas to hunt then on the road. Her "territory" on our side of the road is large enough that she hasn't felt the need to venture across. (She's usually around our house, and the neighbors pond, so probably uses ~5 acres?) We also call her into the house at night. We got her in the fall and kept her indoors through the winter (-30c helped), did all her medical, etc and let her out in the spring/summer for the first times. Her mom was a proofen barn cat and was raised in the barn. Being inside for the winter made her just scared enough to stay away from driving cars but is still an excellent hunter. 
Don't go to the SPCA looking for a barn cat (at least in my area) as they'd rather adopt their cats as indoor only cats. We have private rescues here that solely take in feral cats and adopt them out as barn cats "barn cats for barn rats" ;) with the understanding that some may never get a cuddle as they are too feral but still need a human to provide the occasional kibble.

Right now my barn cat is sleeping in Ls bed..... Haha

MS, we are usually in bed by 930... Yay for early bedtimes all around!

Green, sounds like you found some wonderful gifts! And I so agree with what you said to Dobs, having kids is hard on any relationship. When communication fails, it's a slippery slope.
Hubby and I had a rock solid relationship before baby and it has changed since Ls birth. We are still solid, but we (especially me) have had to relearn a few things on what it takes to make a relationship work. There was a time where I put out just for him because I knew it was needed to keep hubby balanced and not get frustrated with me. 
It has taken a while, but our relationship has leveled out again, I am almost a little bit afraid of how a second child will alter our relationship again.
The things they don't tell you about having kids...


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm sorry A isn't getting better. Is he doing nebulizer treatments? Just curious. Also glad you got through this rough week! I did do most of the laundry and cleaning last night. Left me a bit of time to read. Going to read tonight after I post.

Shae sorry you are sick too. I'd say something but I'll certainly jinx myself if I do lol

Gigs that sounds nice. Out Tday is at my house. I'm doing turkey, dressing, rolls and hubby is doing dessert. My mom and MIL are bringing a side each. Then we go to my FIL in the evening. My MIL thinks she isn't welcome there so we have to do 2 separate thanksgiving. It's a bit ridiculous since it's not true.

In a funny bit of news I had some pink spotting at what I believe is 7dpo. We did use pull out method 3 or 4 days before O. I'm sure it's some post partum regulating weirdness, but I still think what if.


----------



## DobbyForever

Being that I dont know what a nebulizer is in Gonna say no haha. His croup was mild compared to others. But idk ever since I gave him the decadron/started using saline hes spitting up like six times as much and its thin and mucusy its so depressing. He goes through so many tissues and outfits a day.

Oooo curious spotting. Will you test or just wait it out? I havent had a period in 71 days


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby lol it's okay. It's a machine that you use a liquid medication that the breathe in. Helps open airway up. 

Yeah I put a pad on just in case I got AF but nothing else happened. I think I'll just wait til next Sunday and test if AF hasn't shown by then. I find it highly unlikely I am pregnant but I know it's possible.


----------



## DobbyForever

Giiiiigs loook at me :) :rofl: glass of Merlot on an empty tummy and I am buzzed buahaha so many fat rolls but too tired to give
 



Attached Files:







D1F304F1-4175-464D-BDDF-1DA75027C169.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 11









7435AC9A-7B14-4D75-ADD1-D7F7DAAEDF13.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Look at you getting your creative juices flowing! Did you enjoy it? I am actually teaching a class tomorrow. I'm nervous. I always get nervous before class!

Fluek one of us statistically will have an unplanned pregnancy so....also my phone has stopped trying to correct your name haha

Cat...we already have him picked out. He is at the SPCA. All the SPCA's around here have sooooo many cats, and most have barn cat programs where they adopt them out free. This guy though...he's so sweet and friendly and likes to be held that i feel bad keeping him outside. Hubs says he thinks he'll end up inside :haha: as long as he gets the mice... so he's under treatment for a respiratory infection and will be ready for adoption after he's cleared. They will contact me when he becomes available. In the meantime we are getting his space ready.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2868.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw he's gorgeous Gigs! 

Dobs, what fat rolls? Where? I realise I don't have my glasses on but my phone is sufficiently close to my face to see and I don't see.

Pity post - a miracle occurred and instead of taking care of kids singlehandedly today, my SIL came and got them all, so I had no children, no husband. Didn't drink any wine, so that I could get a proper sleep, took a sleeping pill... and woke at 4am with mastitis. Because who doesn't love a middle of the night shower and painkillers and crying on the one night she might've actually slept. FML.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo ha&#8217;s Cute!!!

It sucked until I decided to make it dark and stormy then I had fun. I just hate how commercial it was. At a restaurant and like 40 people. I&#8217;d be happier if it was a more private, intimate event where the instructor didn&#8217;t have to wear a mic to be heard

Lol Ms on my neck I normally try to turn but I was too buzzed so I have three rolls haha


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs he's cute! Hopefully he's all good to go soon, and yeah, let him into the house ;) if his mom thought him, he'll hunt either way. 
We had a shop cat at my last job (heavy-duty mechanic) and he would get fat each winter and just hunt in the shop every once in a while. As soon as the snow melted, his fat would disappear (seriously a matter of 2 weeks) and he'd kill 5-8 things a day. (Mice, voles, ground squirrels, gardner snakes...) And such a cuddly guy in his down time. Considering hes now somewhere around 4, lives in a shop (hello open oil pans, grease and coolant) beside a major highway leading into the oilfield where coyotes live... And sometimes sleeps in the driver's seat of trucks that the mechanics are working on.. he's earned his keep. Haha
Your new boy will figure out his new home too.

Ms, sorry, mastitis sucks....

Dobs, yay painting night! Did A stay with your mom?

We took L to a big Christmas market today, that was fun and afterwards to the pool again. Besides the fact that he gets cold fast, he seems to have a lot of fun and we get a good solid nap out of him afterwards :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

But yeah i&#8217;ve Been storing a lot of fat since I started taking fenugreek it&#8217;s really upsetting. People are starting to comment on it but it is mostly in my stomach and hips

Yeah my mom had A she said he didn&#8217;t cry and they played all day lol

Oh Ms! I missed that I was red light posting I am so sorry I hope it clears up soon! :(


----------



## M&S+Bump

PL, what do you put on him for the pool? We have a tiny little wetsuit for Isaac which is not only adorable but seems to keep him a bit warmer than his other swimming gear. They do get cold fast though, cos they so smol.

Dobs, I'm pretty sure everyone has those? Your neck needs to be able to move so if your skin is stretched tight it won't work :haha: while bf body tends to hold on to a bit extra because it reckons it's got two lives riding on it so you need extra protection against famine and starvation. That's my excuse anyway and I'm sticking to it :rofl: bf is such a good calorie burn though - I'm starting to think about stopping because he's feeding non-stop the last few days and while I know it's normal, I'm sore and tired, and now this f-ing infection as well on top. But if I stop bf, I then have to stop eating and I still have 20lb to go to lose!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I heard that and I know the urge to eat a shit tom is from that and my body trying to keep up with his 28-32 oz a day but blah I wish people would stop commenting 

Are you thinking of stopping totally if like just temporarily?

Man pl I missed the second half of your post as well lol yay for swimming! I cab&#8217;t Imagine swimming now i&#8217;m Cold just thinking about if lol but yay for napping after


----------



## M&S+Bump

Accessories on point (Nathaniel 'dressed' him) Isaac six months.

Painkillers are kicking in now and I'm SWEATING - feel like I need another shower!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1057.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## M&S+Bump

Stopping totally has been crossing my mind, but it's probably just the tiredness talking - I think I'd end up cursing myself like I did with Nat, when I'm up making bloody bottles in the night instead. Might just see if I can express for a couple days to give my nips a break, and that might make me feel better about it.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my gosh he is so darling! And the bow awwwww :haha: i love bow and wish i could wear them but i'm not cute/fashionable enough to pull that look off.

Sorry about the mastitis :( I didn't know it could just pop up like that all the sudden. Well at least you didn't have that AND the kids to deal with...right...? Silver lining maybe?


----------



## M&S+Bump

It's the only way I've ever had it, that's how I knew what it was straight away because it just came out of nowhere and hit me like a sledgehammer. Doctors in a few hours to hopefully get some antibiotics.

Yep, I'm definitely super grateful that it happened when I only have myself to look after. I had it when Ella was a newborn and had to look after her all day til someone could come rescue me and I was so ill. We lay on the sofa all day inside my dressing gown and in a nest of blankets, thankfully she was really new so slept most of it and I was free to drift in and out of consciousness.


----------



## DobbyForever

I missed the picture too man I was tired yesterday lol. That&#8217;s adorable that Nathaniel dresssed him hehe. Super cute!

Yikes hopefully they give you some good stuff and it kicks in right away

I hear you I think about stopping all the time then never do haha just soldier on and remind myself it&#8217;s just temporary. Hopefully expressing isn&#8217;t too much of a chore and gives your ladies the rest they need


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs what a cute cat!! Hope it's a good barncat for you. Sleep any better? Oh and yes, it would be hilarious if I'm the minority on failed pullout. If I am it will be okay but really want to wait at least 6 months. 

Dobby shame on people commenting about your weight. Although I have this stereotype that Cali everyone is so judgemental about appearances. I'm probably being ignorant but it's just some preconceived notion in my head. If I lived a bit closer to gigs of probably do one of her wine and paint classess. 

M&S sorry about the mastitis. I hope some antibiotics take care of it swiftly. Also, Isaac is sooo cute


----------



## DobbyForever

Right how fun would that be?! It&#8217;d be even more fun if it was like this thread having paint night with gigs

Lol we are super judge mental about everything hahahaha but weight is definitely something around these parts people feel way too entitled to comment on


----------



## shaescott

M&S - "cos they so smol" omg that was so funny and cute. I'm sorry about the mastitis :(

Can't remember who's getting the barn cat but yay congrats!

Flueks I guess we'll see what happens, I'm assuming you want it to be a no right now?

Dobs people are mean, you're breastfeeding, and even then it's not their business... tell them to suck a c*ck or something lol.


----------



## M&S+Bump

This hurts so bad. I swear this infection is sent straight from the devil himself.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Your poor tata, M&S! Get some meds for that stat!

Dobs- You look great. Eff the body-shamers. Our bodies just grew and produced a human, and now our bodies are trying to nourish these babies. What have they done that's so amazing lately? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

A has a fever. 101.8 :(. We have an appointment at 3 because they don&#8217;t like how he just spiked a fever out of nowhere/keeps getting sick


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yes, I hope for AF but I want be crushed by bfp either. I think we are trying in 6 months to a year for 2nd baby.

Dobby that would be fun to have the general chatter paint night with gigs. I'd probably have to drink to get over my shyness lol 

How did A's appt go? I'm sorry he's been so sick. It's scary when they get a fever.

M&S hope you are feeling better.

Wookie how is your lil miss?

AFM I started getting a scratch throat last night. So I figure I've caught the crud Victoria and David had last week. Today was a mentally draining day at work and then my babysitter asked me a HUGE favor financially. I told her I'd have to talk to DH about it. I feel like I've been put between a too and a hard place because I try to help people best I can. Anyways, I hope everyone has a great week and thanksgiving.


----------



## DobbyForever

It went well. She said he doesn&#8217;t have any signs of it being anything worse than a viral fever. So just Tylenol, fluids, rest. She did have me move his well care check to next week though because she doesn&#8217;t want to vaccinate him with a fever

Sorry about your throat! I hope you kick it to the curb quickly. Also yeah I don&#8217;t help people financially. 1% because I&#8217;m broke and 99% because I was just raised to never loan out money except for immediate family


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby oh I hope he feels better soon and good plan to move vaccines back a week. 

Yeah, I have helped with small amounts for people I know. I would do more for family if I have the means. I'm just cautious about something like that even if she said It'd be notarized they'd pay us back. I helped her out by paying for hee services in advance most of his month. I'm fine with that because she does a service for me I've gotta pay anyways and she isn't unreliable. She has worked so great with my schedule too. Oh well I'm putting it in DHs hands because I still have to pa my personal loan I took so I could stay out on leave 16 weeks. Sorry for the novel


----------



## DobbyForever

No apology necessary. Yeah i&#8217;d probably pin the decision on somebody was haha. Sorry you had to take out a loan to stay out on leave. So upsetting how messed up our system is. Like not getting paid but then making us use our sick pay. Ugh well I hope DH comes up with a decision you can live with


----------



## M&S+Bump

I don't loan money either, not in any significant amount. If I need it to be paid back, it's too much. I'll advance wages of a week or two but straight loans would need to be very special circumstances.

DH's brother used to borrow money then not pay it back, and it almost caused a family fight and me to break up with DH. He has also done various other things such as have my DH hire a van for him because he had no driving license, take the van to do something illegal and end up in jail with the van impounded. Guess who paid the fine, the impound fee and the fine from the hire company for returning the van late? He's currently our tenant in a property we have and £1000+ in arrears with rent with no sign of catching up. Stupid me for letting him stay in it. They ran up the arrears last Christmas - his three kids got an iPad each and new phones for Christmas but they didn't pay rent so mine went short. If it happens again this year I'm evicting him and don't give a s**t if it causes a war.

Glad it's nothing sinister with A.

Hope you feel better soon Flueks.

I still feel crap, though definitely improving. My DH is not appreciating how ill I am, at all. It's starting to get annoying - he asked me to drive him somewhere yesterday to pick up our other car because he 'already walked in the rain once today' and threw a strop when I said no. I could barely walk down the stairs and I'm out my face on painkillers - no way am I getting behind a wheel. I told him to take a taxi and hung up.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- Sorry little man keeps getting sick. I hate to say it, but babies & kids who go to daycare usually get sick A LOT. My daughter had her share of illness, but my little boy's sickness was off the chain. He had every virus known to man, RSV, double pneumonia, ear infections, the pukey crud, etc. Two separate hospitalizations, both a week each. IT SUCKED. He has a diagnosis of "reactive airway disease" and often requires his nebulizer. So far this year, neither of my older kids have been sick. Honestly, nothing makes the immune system stronger than letting them play in dirt, and having them get sick. Sick babies often make robust kids!


----------



## wookie130

Fluek- Charlie's great! She's a fussy baby, a momma's girl, and a booby monster! She doesn't get a lot of milk at the boob, but she loves nursing anyway...my poor nips are grizzled. I only pump 1.5-2.5 oz of milk a day, but I give her what I can, and that's good enough. She has a doctor's appointment, and I'm positive she's 7 lbs., which is well above her birth weight. We've played around with her formula, and we've found what works, I believe. She's a delight, and Ozzy is finally warming up to her a bit more. <3

What's really nice, is the feeling od completeness she's brought to me...I feel like she was the missing piece of the puzzle in my life, and I can now move forward. It's a wonderful feeling!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie that&#8217;s so beautiful! I&#8217;m so happy for you and your family. <3 

Yeah tbh we all figured it&#8217;s just daycare/that time of year but they wanted to recheck his lungs in case he had developed pneumonia. / there is some concern that I have a poor immune system and my brother has an autoimmune disease and is hospitalized unpredictably but averaging once every few years (and I mean weeks to months hospitalization)


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, it's good you get things checked w/A, Dobs. I see a lot of "natural" moms in my fb moms group who boast that their kids have NEVER seen a doctor for anything, and quite frankly, I find that mentality terrifying. I mean, know and use your home remedies and such, but seriously, know when the child needs to be seen by someone with the expertise to treat and diagnose the gnarlier stuff, seriously.


----------



## pacificlove

Agree, take your kids to a doctor! A Canadian mom is off to a couple of years to jail for "neglect" and failure to provide care for her child. Her toddler got sick, collapsed and mom was forced to call an ambulance. The child died before the ambulance arrived. Such a preventable death if only the mom had taken the child to see a doctor....that was in the news a few days ago


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg PL that&#8217;s so sad!!! Sadly we hear stuff like that here as well. I try to be a &#8220;to each their own&#8221; kind of person but I love modern medicine lol. I probably go overboard though since my anxiety gets the best of me and I don&#8217;t pay for it haha. 

He&#8217;s much better today only at about 99.9 no Tylenol. Actually giggled today. Last night was rough. Two hours of him crying literally every 5-10m because of coughing and wanting to be held. I was very close to just finding a way to sleep holding him but I don&#8217;t trust myself. I&#8217;m so exhausted.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeh, I very much distrust big pharma and believe various conspiracy theories - but at the same time, so many medicines literally make the difference between life and death (I owe my life to Prozac - I might have been still technically alive but I am actually living my life rather than just existing now) I hate taking antibiotics or giving them to kids unless I'm 100% sure that they're needed (I'm resistant to several common varieties because they were just shoved at you for everything when I was a kid, when looking back they were probably mostly viruses) but I've been popping pills like there's no tomorrow the last couple of days and I'm eternally grateful because I would have felt like hell for a lot longer without them. And there's every chance both Joe and Nat would have died as babies if not for antibiotics and steroids. Never taking your kid to a doctor is nothing to be proud of. I don't take them to be weighed or checked or any of that because I think it's unnecessary, but if they're sick, you get them seen! That woman not only goes to jail, but more than that has to live for the rest of her life knowing that her baby died and she could have prevented it.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks - good luck with the decision on the loan. 

Wookie- I'm glad she's doing so well, and I'm glad she makes you feel complete!

Dobs- I'm glad A is getting better, sorry about the rough night though. 

Modern medicine- I agree with what's been said. While antibiotics are over-prescribed causing resistant strains (very bad, especially considering the lack of new ones being made), when used properly they are awesome and potentially life-saving. I don't think you should take your kid to the doctor every time they're sick, but if they have a high fever, symptoms last longer than normal, or it's more than cold or stomach bug symptoms, you should bring them in. I'm very grateful for my Zoloft for my depression as well. I maintain that ADHD is real but overdiagnosed. My SO has ADHD and it's pretty obvious when his meds wear off. His mom has it too. I think that some doctors get paid by big pharma companies to prescribe unneeded medications. The nurse practitioners at my college avoid prescribing antibiotics if possible, so when I showed up with swollen tonsils and sinus infection and cold symptoms, they told me it was likely viral and gave me some OTC symptom relief meds and said to come back if it got worse. They did do a rapid strep test which was negative. Anyway, y'all get my point.


----------



## kittykat7210

I agree that adhd is over diagnosed, I am diagnosed with adhd but I was later diagnosed with an unusual type of autism for the same behaviours. They got it wrong the first time but they never retracted the diagnoses!


----------



## DobbyForever

They tried to diagnose me with ADHD and my mom told them to shove it up their butts. Which I didn&#8217;t think you could do, but I guess she did?  It&#8217;s not on my charts anywhere nor was I ever medicated for it. Shrugs

A still feels like shit. He just had a coughing fit and had a fistful of snot come out both nostrils and his mouth. I&#8217;m at my mom&#8217;s though so i&#8217;ll Catch up on sleep when she wakes up


----------



## Pinkee

I was gone for a min but I'm back. I will try and catch up on these posts. :D


----------



## Cppeace

Actually I've done a lot of research on the Canadian case. The child had been to the doctor twice already. They told the parents it was nothing serious. The baby got worse they called in and asked if they should bring him in. They said no. The baby died and then they blamed the parents because the child wasn't vaccinated but the child died of bacterial meningitis which is not at all preventable by a vaccine. No bacteria can you build immunity to through natural ways or vaccines. 
Just FYI


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace every major newspaper source, both US and Canadian, that I have come across says the parents did not take him to a doctor. Instead, they self diagnosed him as having croup and treating him for 2.5 weeks with home remedies. The day before he died, he fell asleep in the tub so they had a nurse friend evaluate him. She suggested he had meningitis and that they needed to take him to a doctor, but they did not and he collapsed and died the next day. Their plea was basically stupidity (we didn&#8217;t realize how sick he was) versus neglect. They said they avoided doctors because they had bad experiences with them in the past.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I have been trying to get Isaac to sleep for almost two hours. Wtf happened? Last week he was great - this week he refuses to even close his eyes unless he's being rocked or fed! He's 20lb, I can't rock him to sleep, my arms are falling off and back is destroyed and it's only been a few days!

:hissy:


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie glad she's doing great and Ozzy is warming up to her :)

Dobby oh wow. I hope he doesn't have any autoimmune disorder. I agree with daycare kids being sick more just because of exposure. I hope you have a great time at your parents.

Yes, I think people can be too quick to prescribe a pill for this or that. I try to take little medications otc or prescription. My only rx is my epi pen. I'll choose using it of needed in a heartbeat. I'd rather do therapy than pills for depression. I want to fix the problem. However, I won't knock someone who needs antidepressants or anxiety medications. Just my view on things for myself. 

Cppeace I hope that's an implantation dip from yesterday. 

Nothing much to add about me. Going to rest my eyes while I can


----------



## Flueky88

M&S I'm sorry :hugs: I hope he gets over this. 

Oh I haven't looked into the Canadian infant death. So not going to step in without facts. But do sad baby is dead, I can't imagine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh MSnooo! I can&#8217;t imagine. I hurt my shoulder yesterday from holding and rocking A and he&#8217;s Only 13.5 lbs. sending sleepy dust your way for Isaac

Ty Fluek he probably doesn&#8217;t but you know how I like to panic over nothing haha i&#8217;m About to join you once i&#8217;m Done pumping i&#8217;m Pawning A off and taking a nap. I had to go to three stores but decided to just amazon prime everything same day delivery :rofl:

Seriously I can&#8217;t Imagine the guilt they must feel. I dunno what I would do if I lost A esp if it was the result of my own doing somehow


----------



## M&S+Bump

I needed pills just to get to a stage where I cared enough to want to even try and fix anything. I went for years trying various things and probably did myself more harm than good in the process. I've had therapy in the past at various times but it's something that requires active participation and willingness and while I was more or less willing, I did not have any enthusiasm available to take part. I still don't, properly - I'm too exhausted just trying to deal with the day to day to want to dive into the murky depths of my subconscious and unleash those particular monsters.

Isaac is finally sleeping. I realised it's probably the gassiness and stomach discomfort I've had myself all day - thanks to the antibiotics - that made him unsettled. Meh. This too shall pass.

9.20pm and now I can get started on the work I need to do before I go to work tomorrow. &#128530;&#128564;


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sorry all me me me. I'm reading, just not absorbing. Love you all.


----------



## shaescott

Depression is different for different people. Some people have underlying causes that therapy can work through, others it's actual brain chemistry issues, some people need both. I know someone who was clinically depressed in middle school when she tore (completely obliterated) her ACL during a soccer game. Soccer had been her life since kindergarten, her dad was a soccer coach, it was super important to her, and she couldn't play for months. She legit was clinically depressed over it. That's a case where medication is the wrong route. It's a very surface-level depression case, but it's a simple example. 

Depression runs in my family so I think it's really a genetic chemical imbalance for us. My mom has depression, my dad is bipolar 2, I have depression, and my little sister has depression. They tried therapy for my little sister before putting her on medication because she's young, but it wasn't working so they put her on Zoloft, which is what I take. She still goes to therapy though, it's just therapy AND meds. Some people react very badly to Zoloft but for us it was perfect, exactly what we needed. We just weren't making enough/reuptaking too much seratonin. 

SSRIs block reuptake of seratonin, because whenever neurotransmitters are released into a synapse, some is taken back up out of the synapse to clear it out of the area, and not all of it gets the the next neuron. When they block reuptake, more of the seratonin gets to the next neuron. If not enough seratonin is being produced, the reuptake will reduce the levels transmitted to below normal levels, when normally it reduces it to be at normal levels. If the reuptake is in overdrive, the same thing will happen, not enough will be transmitted. ... Can you tell I'm taking psychology this semester? Lol. 

Regarding the toddler who died, I don't know the facts because I haven't researched it. To be fair, meningitis symptoms can be confused with minor things by non-medical professionals. Bacterial meningitis has basically a 100% mortality rate if not treated. I think parents need to be educated on the signs of meningitis because it's so life threatening.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Fuuuuuuuuudddge

Huge, long, meaningful post about my early childhood experiences, how I remember from very young being aware that a certain scenario should be serene and restful yet never, ever feeling that and how that has manifested in later behaviour, mostly self-destructive.

Page refreshed, post lost, just decided to duplicate something I already posted.

Baws. Not typing it out again. 

I'm a lifer. My serotonin receptors are f**ked, and I blew out any dopamine production with some serious synthetics as a young adult. I come from a long line of mental illness of various forms and it's too late for me but I have therapy and do my best to love my kids so hopefully I can stop the cycle with myself. The more therapy I have the more I see that I've already f-ked them up. Poor sods.

Bedtime lol. Work in the morning &#128584;


----------



## Flueky88

I think everyone misunderstood me. Anytime I've had a bout of depression it was not a chemical imbalance. I was depressed badly when my brother committed suicide. I had a problem that caused it and going through suicide survivors meeting was so healing for me. If you have a chemical imbalance or you feel you need an antidepressant, by all means take it. In my personal experiences though I haven't needed I because it wasn't a chemical imbalance. I'm well aware about the needs of the medication and have suffered 3 family members suicide. The 2 I was close to hid it from the family. 

Just do what works for you, a pill hasn't been one for me. If I felt I needed I would go to doctor. Anyhow that's enough of that.

I'm curious to see how V does with MIL tomorrow. It's been weeks since she seen her. She lives 15 minutes away. She tells me V doesn't like her, but V just isn't familiar with her yet. Can't convince MIL of this.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks you don't have to explain yourself, I knew what you meant. I knew you weren't bashing anyone for taking meds, and therapy is the right thing for some people. You're all good. 

I just had two glasses of wine with my mom while making her and my dad watch the first two episodes of stranger things (I've seen both seasons and I'm way too obsessed for my own good). My face feels funny lol. My motor function is not noticeably impaired though, because I can still do the sobriety walk. And I can say the alphabet backwards correctly and quickly so my I'm not significantly cognitively impaired either. I just feel funny. And sleepy. And hungry.


----------



## Cppeace

I can't say the alphabet backwards fast when I've never had an alcoholic drink lol I'm good at writing words and sentences backwards though. 

For example

ecaeppc si eman ym


----------



## pacificlove

CPP, that one was a different case, I was referring to the same as Dobs. The mom got sent to jail for stupidity in letting her child die from croup and using home remedies. 

I am not a big fan of pharmaceuticals, but at the right time they do serve their purpose... Such as an epidural after 20 hours of back labor. Or antibiotics for a bacterial infection. Do I believe in the flue shot, not really. Have i ever got it, no. Ever had the flue? Once! My grandparents got the shot and the flue every year.. do I believe in other vaccines, hell yes!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yup I can't say alphabet backwards stone cold sober and I have pretty decent cognitive function haha. 

I am on episode 3 of stranger things. Apparently I'll love it. Really not so far lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

All about me my supply is drying up again idk if I&#8217;m sick or lack of a good night&#8217;s sleep but i&#8217;m progressively pumping less. Luckily the cereal helps him not vomit the formula but i&#8217;m Lucky to get 20oz a day and I know having a few bottles is all he needs to get the benefits and i&#8217;m Lucky to make it this far but it sucks to pump so much and get so little

Another night of being up every 15m. My mom offered to watch him but I don&#8217;t think she understands how miserable he is/ I was the one who decided to have a kid but ffs i&#8217;m about to break everything hurts i&#8217;m exhausted I can&#8217;t remember the last time I slept more than an hour straight other than my 80m nap today. I haven&#8217;t had a proper nigh&#8217;s sleep in over three weeks and all I can think is Monday he goes back to daycare to get sick again and Tuesday I am being evaluated


----------



## shaescott

M&S I definitely got more into it the more I watched, but no show is for everyone. My parents said they were doomed because now they have to watch it all cuz they're obsessed and I'm like yesss my work here is done lol. But not everyone likes it and that's okay. 

My mom took a while sober probably cuz she hadn't done it in ages and was faster after wine probably cuz she'd done it 45 minutes prior. But we both could do it. We actually both got faster after each glass lol. Weird. And her balance was better after her second glass than after her first glass. Also weird. We're weird people lol. We both had two glasses of sweet reisling. Apparently reisling can range from semi-dry to dessert sweet, and I found one right in the middle of the scale, a few semi-sweet, one sweet. I hate when they don't have the sweetness scale on the back cuz then I just put it down and look for one that does lol. I've found that I prefer sweet white wine because red wine gives me headaches even from just a little bit and I hate dry wine, it just tastes awful to me. So moscato and reisling it is lol. At the liquor store we also bought Smirnoff ice, and pumpkin spice cream liqueur which my mom loves to death. If I want to have fun, I drink Smirnoff ice. If I want to relax and go to sleep early, I drink wine. Idky grapes make me want to sleep so badly and grains make me want to dance but that's how it is.


----------



## Flueky88

I can't say alphabet backward sober so I'd really fail while intoxicated.

Dobby oh I'm sorry dear. I hope your supply recovers. Also I hope you get some sleep soon.

Shae I also like sweet wines. There is a red Moscato I love called roscato. You should try sonetime.i wonder if normal reds give you a headache from the tannins. 

Happy thanksgiving everyone. As for me, AF showed today. My luteal phase is trying to straighten back out so I start a bit earlier right now. Anyways, take care everyone.


----------



## DobbyForever

A says Happy Thanksgiving!
 



Attached Files:







248096AA-B801-4172-B398-0CF170B21667.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs,A looks great!

Happy Thanksgiving to our southern friends ;) 

I can't say the alphabet backwards drunk or not. Haha

Forgot what else....


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby A is adorable. Also V has the girl version of that activity center. 

Pacific thank you. Glad I'm not the only one who can't say it backwards


----------



## DobbyForever

I can&#8217;t either though I never cared to learn/try lol i&#8217;m Lazy

Ooo Fluek does she love it? A can&#8217;t get enough of it. He loves grabbing the two end toys and kicking the piano


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yes it is a big hit with her. She prefers the elephant and frog toys, but she play with the other two now. Sometimes she maneuvers so she puts the frogs foot in her mouth. 

Oh she rolled front to back twice yesterday! So now she does both! Alright back to bed I hope


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo nice! Congrats!!!!

I hate pumping I am so over pumping xricyixti


----------



## DobbyForever

Jk i&#8217;m Gonna play Mario odyssey while I pump hehe


----------



## Cppeace

Well I know you ladies are line porn addicts lol

So here is my first test at 10dpo. I see a very light shadow irl and it seems to somewhat show on the pic. We shall see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm sorry, I know how hard pumping is. 

Cppeace, I feel like I see something on top one. Good luck with next test. When are you testing again?


----------



## pacificlove

CPP fx! I am horrible at this line game :)

I am still amazed at your dedication to pumping. You girl rock!
L now only gets the boob twice a day and I think we had a breakthrough yesterday. It was the first day where he "only" spent 5 seconds trying to claw his way through my shirt to the boob to attempt a 3rd feed before moving on. My milk is now so low that he can have a good morning snack and a quick treat in the late afternoon and the boobs remain happy. What's weird is that my left breast seems even lower and I could cut back to one feeding a day on that one..


----------



## Cppeace

I generally test daily so unless I forget tomorrow I should be testing again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I know I always see it lol but I definitely see it and idk looks pink to me so fxed!!!

Ty tbh I only pump 3x a day now and it&#8217;s I get what I get. No more fenugreek, no more boobie bars. I do still drink the tea but just cuz I like it lol 2x a day. And so I only pump 90m (5:30M, 12:00pm, 8:30pm) and i&#8217;ll Get 20-24 which is enough for 5-6 of an 8-9 bottle day so whatever. I get through it by reminding myself that bfing is harder and I only have to do this for 2-4 more months

Ooo nice so L is almost totally on solids then?


----------



## DobbyForever

Totally see it
 



Attached Files:







2A00C8A0-133F-4B32-867F-346DC1755DA0.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaescott

CP- Dobs beat me to it haha! I definitely saw what's in her edits in the original when I just turned my phone's brightness up. Fx'd!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs A looks just like you, he's like your mini-me but male lol, so cute!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae you can still tweak I just put up four filters haha. No real tweaking

And ty! Now that he is chunky out and his hair is curling he looks just like me at his age my mom is going gaga over how much he reminds her of me lol

So I was killing it at work/Mom life and just realized one of my dog&#8217;s has seriously not gotten her vaccines updated and they expired a year ago  ETA jk I took her to a different vet so buaha I don&#8217;ttotally fail as a dog owner


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I'm just too stressed rn to do edits. I shouldn't be stressed, it's my own fault that I am, and I'm just so mad at myself for putting myself in that position. I'm just falling behind because I procrastinate too much and I hate myself for it. I don't know what to do to get my head in the right place for it. I'm just feeling really depressed and stupid (not in an IQ way but a bad choices way) and I really need to cry into SO for a while but I'm 4 hours away from him and I won't see him for a week at least. I just feel like I'm having a mental breakdown and I don't know what to do. And I feel shitty cuz all you ladies work way harder than I do and you still manage to get shit done and I'm sucking at easy college life. Like wow I'm disappointed in myself. I know I have to get my shit together but it's easier said than done when you're already in that rut. 

I'm also self-medicating with YouTube videos about the stranger things cast and it's just making me sad that the show isn't coming back for a year minimum and sad that I can't be rich and famous like them cuz life would be so easy (though to be fair I'd miss the privacy) and I'm jealous of 13 year olds so that shows how shitty of a headspace I'm in. Like wow I'm a miserable piece of shit this is great. 

Although honestly being taken out of my routine for thanksgiving break and also forgetting my depression meds at the school isn't helping. My mom was probably right that I shouldn't work during the first semester. I'm low on money so I got a job and because of a shift I didn't have time to finish an assignment that was probably worth a bunch and because I suck ass I just didn't submit anything cuz I'm an idiot. 

I'm being very self-deprecating today I see.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: that&#8217;s how it is for my older brother. The cycle is hard to break. I wish I had some sage wisdom or inspirational pep talk but I don&#8217;t. I just bury my feelings down deep until one day I self destruct for a while.

You do not suck ass


----------



## gigglebox

Happy belated thanksgiving y'all!

Awww Shae don't beat yourself up. College is not easy. Give yourself some credit -- look I made a pun!

Having "me" time right now. Lev is napping, hubs and des are outside, i am chilling on my couch with a beer watching JTV. Life is good.

Picked up the cat today <3 he's scared shitless and won't leave the carrier I brought him home in but he'll warm up to everything I'm sure. He's so sweet. Hubs even pulled him out so I could get a collar on him and the cat didn't even care, hiss, claw at him...nothing. Such a sweetie. Des is already begging to bring him inside lol -- may just be a matter of time hahaha

GUYS I LOVE HAND CREAM. Omg it makes my hands feel amazing.

I totally overspent on holiday gifts. I can't help myself. I love getting stuff for other people. I painted a dog portrait for my bro and SIL. So i saved money there right?

Whoever asked Lev still sleeps like shit. He did STTN the other day though which was cool. But that is not the norm. Waking up once at a minimum around 3-5 and being awake for an hour at least is typical, half the time he is also up around 11-1. 

I am ever so slightly buzzed and too lazy to fix typos so sorry about them all.

Ooooh I see a faint line but i can't remember where they are supposed to be. Is it too far from the control?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just came for the line porn and I'm disappointed there isn't anything to look at today CPP!

Happy late thanksgiving to everyone in the US! Did everyone go Black Friday shopping? We didn't, well I didn't. DH did. I did go to a sell at Jo-Ann's this morning though! I'm exhausted. Michael was up until almost 1 crying for a reason I couldn't figure out. He wouldn't sleep at all!!! 

On the plus side my boys are doing so well at falling asleep without a bottle or anything. Just laying them down in their cribs! Still working on it but I'm surprised how well they're already doing.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I think you are doing a great job for what it's worth.

Shae college is a huge transition and it's hard to keep up with everything. I remember being sad because I worked full time and went to school full time so I didn't get to spend time with my friends. It was hard, I didn't want a BF sting that time because I didn't have time for one lol. In any case, as long as you pass. I had to change my straight A mentality to got to at least pass the class and keep gpa up to keep scholarship. 

Gigs it was I asking about the sleep front, I'm sorry it's not really improved. Awww. Poor shy kitty, hope he warms up soon. 

Greenie, yes, I was hoping for line porn too. Oh and that's awesome the boys sleep so well :)


----------



## shaescott

Thanks ladies. I've been working on that assignment for the past 1.5 hours and now I have a headache and am exhausted like ugh not the time. I just need to get back to my dorm and back into my groove. Merg. 

CP where are your testssssss?

Gigs yay for kitty! I'm sure he'll warm up too. My dog was terrified for the first few days we had her. She got used to us and now she loves coming over to us to beg for cuddles and attention. 

Green I didn't go Black Friday shopping, but mostly cuz I'm broke rn lol. I'm worried that I won't be able to work evenings and still get all my work done but I need the money cuz like I just said, I'm broke. Sooo broke. I'm so lucky that I don't have bills to pay because I'd be doomed. I broke myself without bills. Imagine with them. Lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol shae. I'm broke too. Like super broke like you. I have a couple jewelry shows coming up and really hope I make some money from them. 
Maybe take a break or even a short nap then go back to the assignment. Sometimes you just need a break. 


Idea for cheap birthday party food? We're putting together the boys birthday party (no idea how we're so close already) and I need some good ideas. There will be tons of people so our usual tri-tip is off the table. At a past event we were going to do hamburgers and hotdogs but hamburger is actually super expensive! We don't even eat it at home, we use ground turkey instead.


----------



## gigglebox

That's what credit cards are for! We were doing good with our debr until i started buying gifts...oops. 

Aww fluek thanks for asking about the sleep <3 it has been really rough. 

Oh no shae not a headache:( hope it goes away soon.

Sooo tiredddzzzzzzz

Oh i did go Black Friday shopping. I love shopping. Best deals were old navy.

I also impulse bought stuff online from Carter's and to be honest I can't remember exactly what i got. I was half asleep and trying to beat the clock to get the good prices. seriously it was like 10:30 and i had fallen asleep with my phone in my hand several times before i made it through the purchase screens.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pot luck party food ftw: get everyone to bring something, if you really feel organised assign people starter, main and dessert!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, give yourself a break, school is hard. It'll get better.

Gigs: sorry Lev still isn't a good sleeper. Logan is usually a good sleeper but we also emphasize a bedtime routine. We take him into the shower with us every 2-3 days, then pyjamas or sleepsack (honestly sleep sack worked a lot better for a while because it restricts the movement a bit more), kiss from the other parent and then a good night story read on our rocking chair in dim light in his room. As the story finishes we turn off the light and lay him down. at worst we get 3 minutes of crying, or a few minutes of babble. 
It's a brain work out for me too, as I translate the good night story as I read, so L gets to hear them in English from Dad and German from mom. 

Green, yepp! Pull the busy mom card and call it a potluck. Meat is expensive, maybe just do finger foods in the afternoon? Homemade dips and chips? (Haha, I could live off that...)


----------



## Cppeace

lol Sat tests were just iffy maybe shadows so I didn't bother posting them here. I will tomorrow as long s no AF shows. No sign of it yet and I am absurdly in a very positive energetic mood for no real reason.


----------



## wookie130

Green- Cheap party food? A huge batch of pulled pork, hamburger buns, chips, jello salad, and cut veggies with dip. Some brownies for dessert. &#128512;


----------



## DobbyForever

I like the potluck idea or just finger foods. Costco is your friend. Or hot dogs like you said

Listening to A&#8217;s snotty breathing makes me so sad. Not sleeping also makes me so sad.


----------



## Cppeace

Morning gals.

Well today temp dropped a bunch so I would say odds are in favor of af

But I promised pics. 
Not seeing much of anything but here ya go.


----------



## shaescott

CP i see the same line I did before but maybe a little lighter, so sadly I'd agree that af is likely :(


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to ditto Shae :(. Still fxed for a surprise turnaround though


----------



## gigglebox

PL--I will say that Lev is a champ at passing out. I have no problem getting him to go to sleep. It's waking up in the middle of the night that is killing my brain. He sleeps decent stretches though, most of the time...like last night's 7:30 to 5am, then he passed back out. Usually it's about 8 to 3 or 4am, and usually he does not fall right back to sleep.

ahh CP sorry to say I don't see it :(

Ladies...I made a brand spankin' new youtube channel of me just doing random crap. First video is me doing that master bath. if anyone cares enough to view, I'll PM you a link. I'm planning on making a video this upcoming weekend that I have been planning in my head for a year now. Very excited about that and hope it isn't crap...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Shae school sucks. I remember it vividly, it was awful and I never even ended up doing anything with it, I don't know where my degree certificate is or anything. Doh. 

I started watching Stranger Things and now I have to stay up and watch it even though I'm working tomorrow. This is bad.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol gigs I love your videos link plz

Yeah for real I had a 2.7 and degree is sociology lol and look at me now! :rofl: arguably successful

My friends obsess over stranger things so I refuse to start watching for fear of binging. I did binge the good doctor though


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs,ah... How long does he stay up? Do you check on him when he wakes? I am not ashamed to say that we let L cry it out but if he takes xx minutes or longer we'll check. No talking, no lights... check diaper & boob was our thing. Keeping things calm and quiet.
Seriously, do what works for you, don't feel ashamed to reach to a pacifier, or a boob to sooth him back to sleep. Use what you got.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- we also did CIO and it changed our lives. They still have hard times for all kinds of reasons but they're amazing sleepers and can self soothe really well. Like I said, they can go down with nothing and be fine. That being said we went through tons of sleep associations until we felt they were ready to sleep train. For us getting them back to sleep at night it was key for us to keep it bitch black with no noise. 

Dobs- did you love the good doctor? I've only seen a couple episodes but it was cute. I also refuse to start stranger things. 


I think we decided a taco salad bar for food. Pretty cheap and fun!

GUYS! BOTH my boys slept through the night...... like all night long. No feedings. I only woke up once when the dog had to pee. I'm sure they'll be up all night tonight to make up for it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I didn&#8217;t like it exactly but I also did feel curious lol. I like it better than house but because house was too predictable. Like I watched it because I had nothing better to do/my mom was binging it and I wanted to see how certain episodes turned out.

Ex wants to work things out. This is killing me. My stepdad is taking the check to my lawyer tomorrow. I have a meeting with him Tuesday. This is going to be an ugly battle. I&#8217;m scared I won&#8217;t get full custody. I&#8217;m scared I won&#8217;t get supervised visitation. I&#8217;m scared he&#8217;ll drag it out because he feels he has to and we won&#8217;t reach a solution that is right for A. I&#8217;m scared he&#8217;ll block me from moving A to a top 10 school district. I&#8217;m scared that i&#8217;m Making the wrong choice and that A will hate me for it. But the s* he says is like my grandfather and I cannot pur A through that cycle of verbal abuse and I deserve to be happy.


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- Good luck.

I may be the only one who didn't like Stranger Things.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobby you're strong and can do this. If you feel this is the right move and you think it'll get ugly then it'll be easier now when A is little.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I just feel like he says the right things but nothing changes. Like last night I mentioned A wakes up a lot because he is congested and so he offers to wake up with him since im being evaluated on Tuesday at work but did he get up? No. Whereas my mom will literally wheel A into her room and tell me to stop being stubborn and get some sleep lol and idk I just feel like hes getting pressure from his friends and family to be involved/I think he knows im Going for child support. Im just tired. Tired of the bs in my life. I told my mom last year I was the only temp at my school not moved to prob. Which was fine because seniority and the other girl who was a first year teacher guess who her dad plays golf with every Saturday? Our superintendent. So. W/e. But they told me in June I would be moved to prob this year, and I know theres spots because two teachers (1 prob and 1 tenure) quit last minute at my site. We have four brand new teachers on staff. So I told my mom if they got moved to prob and I didnt im out. Either going to go teach in a different, better paying district or SD here I come.


----------



## shaescott

Stranger things- yeah you probably will indeed binge watch it. But I highly recommend it. It's not for everyone obviously, but I absolutely loved it, I'm ever so slightly obsessed. The only sucky thing with binge watching it is that there's so few episodes. 8 in season one, 9 in season two. Comparatively, greys anatomy has the same episode length but there's 24 episodes per season and so far like 14 seasons. And they've said they're not stopping until Ellen Pompeo gets tired of it. Stranger things is only meant to have 4 seasons according to the creators. Part of that is the main characters are kids, and in season two they were in 8th grade, so they can't have 14 seasons because they're gonna grow up and graduate high school in the show by season 6 (which they don't even plan on having). They have to fast forward a year every season because the kids are visibly a year older. 

Dobs- I'm sure it's difficult but you have to do what is best for A, and your mental health affects A. You do what you have to do, whichever way it goes. I wish I had some words of wisdom but I'm a college student who's never even been through a breakup so I'm not qualified to give advice lol. Also on college, that's funny that your degree was sociology, how did that work with teaching? 

Green- congrats on both boys STTN!

Gigs- I'd watch your videos lol

M&S- I guess it really depends on what you're majoring in and what you want to do and how strongly you're attached to what you want to do. A bachelors degree in nursing is pretty obvious for what you're gonna get a job in (yet it allows for many specialties), and there's always a shortage of nurses around here. Bachelors degrees in English or sociology or liberal arts aren't so pointed when it comes to careers. My mother has a bachelors degree in English. To be fair, she's a writer, and she has a few published novels and novellas, but her main job is being a doctor. So her degree was basically just the required stepping stone to medical school, which is any bachelors degree as long as they take the required prerequisite classes. She's also only been writing novels as a job for the past 5-7 years or so, and she got out of medical school over 20 years ago. Anyway. Point being, this degree will get me a job in some nursing field, which is the goal. I just gotta get the degree first lol.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, ladies , line porn addicts. I don't see much of anything but no sign of AF yet and temp went up just a tad and cervix feels fairly high. 


.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm sorry. I wish I knew what would help but I don't. I hope your eval goes well!


AFM- DH is still off work. It's so stressful but Jewelry is starting to pick up. I have a cyber Monday sale today and three shows coming up the next couple of weeks so I'm just praying I make some money. Ugh so stressful. So so so stressful.


----------



## Jezika

Hmm idk CP, Im not seeing anything now but maybe saw something before. My friend got a super late BFP a while back though, so who knows.

Dobs - hugs for whatever lies ahead. I agree that IF splitting is what you decide is best, itll probably have less impact on A while hes super young. Hes such a cutie as always in the most recent pic. I hope hes feeling better :)

Green - sounds like youve already decided on the food, but if you change your mind, I second Costco. My mums getting us a croissant sandwich platter that they do and Ill probably add some cheeses.

PL - haha I do the translated storybooks too. My Hungarian is worse than my English though so sometimes I cant translate random words and Ill just say something different. Im not sure how long that will fly for.

Gigs - I want to see vids please! And I feel you on the middle-of-night awakenings. Tilly usually stirs, nurses and goes straight back to sleep, but lately shes woken up super early or randomly in the middle of the night and Im like HELL NO. I get so frustrated when it feels like its becoming a thing. Hubby is on parental leave this month and has been a lifesaver with taking her when that happens, otherwise Id be quite upset about (even though, hello, its what babies sometimes do). Last night she slept without even stirring from midnight till 7:30ish and that is super duper rare. Probably the closest shes come to STTN. Oh, also, when Flueks said way back about you doing a paint class for us online, I thought the exact same thing! I wonder if you could actually do paid-for paint classes online. Ideal for people who are not able to travel.

Shae - dont beat yourself up. College isnt easy. If you dont need to have utterly perfect grades, I suggest you make peace with expecting less of yourself and consequently feeling less stress. Unfortunately, I had to maintain A+ average through all my undergrad and do so many ridiculous extracurricular things just to be competitive for my grad program, so I had to work so damn hard that I barely had a life and put so much pressure on my relationship, not to mention the stress of it all. Its still hard and stressful in grad school but Ive successfully identified the minimum I need to achieve and have let go of aiming over and above that. For my sanity. Having a baby also helps put my priorities into perspective. So my (unsolicited) advice is, ask yourself how well you really NEED to do, and then try to have self compassion while reassuring yourself that even though you COULD maybe try harder, theres nothing you have to prove to yourself since you know you can do it, and youre just choosing not to because you dont have to. I realize this is a stupidly long and silly sentence but, in the same spirit as my advice above, Im choosing not to sweat how stupid I come across by not making that more readable :p Im tired and lazy.

Oh, and you mentioned a while back about a toy rollercoaster? Wth is THAT??

Forget everything else and gotta get ready to take Tilly to the aquarium now. Mixed feelings about the ethics of it, but I know shell like it.


----------



## Jezika

Oh and I only saw first season of stranger things and was meh at the start, riveted throughout the middle and then more meh again towards the end. My friend had a massive stranger things themed party for S2 premiere recently and went ALL OUT. There was a quiz and costume prizes and crazy decor. Shae you wouldve loved it. She wanted me to dress Tilly as 11 (wouldve been perfect with her bald little head) but I wasnt about to spend money on a pink dress for her Im the middle of autumn.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, that's so me with the translation... Especially when Logan tries to flip the pages on me while reading. I mean: I should probably read the story myself first (so I know what it's about) before attempting to read them to him in German on the first go...


----------



## DobbyForever

Self centered but I know some ladies make their own baby food purees at home. His pediatrician said I can offer him a tablespoon of purée a day and suggested I start with bm + avocado. Do you use a blender or special baby food thing? Though tbh I may just go commercial cuz my stress is out of control lol


----------



## Cppeace

You can use a blender. You just have to make sure the fruit, veg or meat is thoroughly mush.


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright only went back one page because I have a killer stress headache

PL please do NOT be ashamed of any parenting decisions. L is so loved and well cared for. So when L flips the page do you go back or just hurry to finish and catch up?

Gigs I second PL. Do whatever works for you. I&#8217;m a paci popper no poops given. Sometimes the kid just wants to gnaw/suck on something. Plus, he looks so darn cute with the big ol&#8217; paci in his mouth haha. I sleep associate no s*s given. 

Greenie I&#8217;m shocked nobody has mentioned the bitch black :rofl: omg I laughed so hard I needed that. Though someone may have mentioned it but again headache so I missed it. Glad you came to a fun and cheap food decision! And yay for STTN!!! FXed you get some good holiday sales!

Peace I&#8217;m on my comp now which is s* for lines because it&#8217;s too bright and my vision sucks. But on my phone I thought I still saw it. Are those tests from the same time or is one older than the other? Ty for the tip. I don&#8217;t own a blender hahaha unless I hid it away so I&#8217;d stop making cocktails though tbh I&#8217;d feel better only using it for his food. I should probably see if I can find a deal with cyber monday hahaha r_r

Jez I hear you on zoos and aquariums. So many feels both ways. My love for marine life was definitely inspired by Monterey Bay Aquarium and SeaWorld shows, but then you grow up and (especially when you have pets) you realize how much animals really need. But I&#8217;ll still be a zoo/aquarium family. Seeing really does make that connection and there is so much to be learned. Obviously when and if I can I would opt to see them in the wild, but now that&#8217;s a stretch.

A update: We had his 4 month check today since he was sick last week. He's 14 lbs 4.2 oz! 20th percentile in weight! So thrilled. Still a bit on the short side at 24" 0.25'. Big everything looks good. He cried for his shots but calmed down the moment I picked him up. He's conked out, which is good because I left my pump at home today so I had to pump as soon as I got home. He is feeling better but still congested. 

Also, unamused that after I gave my students a big spiel of not telling other people's stories for them and refusing to explain why my coworker is gone (her husband suddenly passed away), my boss comes to me and freaking tells me that same coworker told her about my relationship problems!!! Like ffs you were talking about your daughter attempting to commit suicide and I, thinking misery loves company, thought I'd tell you my relationship was failing. Why you have to run off and tell my evaluator?! FASDGSAUDBUWAGDOUSABUDGAWUDADGUAUG T-T Also attorney hinted I may not be able to mov to SD so bye bye top ten schools


----------



## Cppeace

They were taken about a minute apart and pic taken about 6-7 mins I'd say. 

IRL There was like a pica-boo shadow sometimes seen but nothing definite. Dry they show a tiny bit better but nothing standout.

13dpo and nothing spotting yet. Cervix is medium height and texture. Appearance of cervix is closed looking and no sign of anything but shiny clear and milky creamy. So looks to be at least a 14 day lp once again. Swinging between 11-14 is just plain odd


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo k cool cuz it&#8217;s more pronounced to me in the bottom test so I was worried maybe it was from yesterday 

Fxed!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I made my boys baby food. It takes time but it's not hard. Anything soft I just mashed (avocado, bananas, I can't think of a third thing?) I steamed what needed to be cooked and used the left over water as extra if I needed to add moister, although I rarely did. My kids never ate "stage one" foods, which is basically liquid. Anyway! Steam (or boil or bake) and then I tossed them in the food process (or blender). Then I froze in ice cube trays and once frozen tossed them into a gallon freezer bag. That way at meal time I just microwave defrosted a cube or two. 

I now realize this was a long winded way of saying I use a food processor but blender works well too. 
As for coworker WTF?!! I'm sorry. I hate hate hate my personal business being out there, I don't even tell anyone if DH and I argue. 

San Diego- I think it depends what your ex does/says. I really wouldn't stress about it. I know you're in the field and can see how bad it is at places but he can get a great education near you too. 


Cpp-fx for tomorrow!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry you are part of the office gossip... Hugs!

Honestly we never did the purees, etc. Started off with a few finger foods (baby cereal, Cheerios, etc) and then he got whatever we are eating. Right now he actually prefers to feed himself rather then us him.
Grapes, ground meats, fish, apple, potatoes, noodles, Joghurt, cheese and more cheese are his current favorites (and not in that order) just to name a few. Our doctor said if it's on our plate, not too salty or spicy he can have it.
L will eat 3/4 of an apple, peel and core and you can give him the whole round thing. Just gnaws away.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo interesting tbh I was shocked she seemed so confident he could start. I know he takes a tablespoon of oat cereal in his bottle, but idk. He doesn&#8217;t sit like super well nor does he give a crap when i&#8217;m eating. But he does push his bottle away when he&#8217;s full now and have good neck head controlbut idk I may just mash up some avocados and see where that takes us. Thanks for the input!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs to quote our doctor on starting solids "your house will never look the same again"

And I agree.... I find foods in the worst places. L will grab a hand full of snacks, eat some, drop some, eat the drop stuff, spit it back out onto the floor and eat it again. Seriously, he'll drop onto the floor to eat like a dog, especially if the item sticks to the floor and his fingers won't get it up.... Not that we allow it!
Recently we discovered that he likes to drop food into our big 5G water jug that sits outside our bathroom (lid is lost). We use that water for the toilet during power outages. Didn't discover that one until the item was floating and molding. 
Since he can snack all day long, we only sit him down for actual meals. 
Naughty kid.. haha


----------



## Jezika

Dobs we started with avocado too and just mashed it with a fork like Green said. Its still one of her favourites, though now she prefers to eat them in slices. Tbh, other than one time when I blended some peach because it was hard, I have basically never used a blender or food food processor to make Tilly food, even though I have two of those contraptions now. I admit I bought store-bought purees coz they are organic, affordable, come in a range of healthy foods and are super convenient. I still give them to her because its just so easy to warm the jars up in a cup of water and serve them, but shes not the biggest fan of purees so I also give her lots of fresh solid stuff or bits of whatever we are eating (prunes for her poops, potato, sweet potato, chicken, zucchini, eggplant, pasta, squash, cottage cheese, scrambled eggs, tomatoes etc etc). She is a cheese FIEND though. I have a video of her very deftly picking out almost indistinguishable cubes of carrots that were mixed in with cubes of cheese, discarding them and eating the cheese cubes only. Eye roll. If you even say the word cheese she instantly opens her mouth. Itll make for some funny photographs if the photographer ever says that word :) Anyway, all this to say you can ease in with avocado without a blender.

Oh the aquarium was so beautiful and very educational but I definitely felt bad for some of the fish.


----------



## Jezika

Pics.
 



Attached Files:







71DC41A9-AC87-4AA2-8D93-EE4E0B019EE7.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 13









E7A5E57C-BE5F-45AB-A124-AA11AA103E29.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 7









F0449569-B687-4C07-834C-2611561726FB.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## shaescott

I read but didn't retain much. 

Jez- cute pics! Toy roller coaster: https://www.amazon.com/Step2-Down-Roller-Coaster-Ride/dp/B00005KBVD
Pretty sure that's the exact one I had.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo Shae my twins had that they loved it heck I was like ten and I loved it :rofl:

Jez freaking adorable I can&#8217;t even loooove the clownfish one


----------



## M&S+Bump

Food - as above, anything soft just mash it, mix in a bit of milk or water if necessary. I do have a gadget thing that steams, then you flip the jar and it purees without needing to move the food into another machine but any food processor or blender will do, or just cook stuff until it's mushy and mash it. Things don't need to be 100% smooth. I only bought the gadget because tbh I was seriously ILL after Joe was born and obsessed with being what I perceived to be the perfect mother. I cried bitter tears when he spat out my organic, steamed red pepper puree - I peeled those f-kers and steamed and pureed them to perfection. He still doesn't like peppers to this day (or cheese, the weirdo) Nathaniel had almost exclusively jars because we were exhausted and I was pregnant and the thought of cooking made me heave. 

Isaac is getting a mix of whatever - he loves food and eats everything in sight. He'll get a taste of anything going, and if we haven't got any emergency jars and dinner didn't include potato or something that can be mixed with porridge (avocado porridge, anyone? :rofl: ) then he'll literally get the kids' dinner, pureed. Chicken nuggets and chips, one time. He loved it!

I finished Season 1 of stranger things last night. I don't know how I feel about it. I probably should have paid more attention (never ever do just one thing at a time) but after the first few episodes were slow, it then felt kind of rushed towards the end. 

My degree was financial mathematics, which was directed for becoming an actuary (the person working out insurance premiums and investments, faffing about with interest rates and complicated equations all day, basically - well paid because it's so tedious unless you really love numbers) but also covered things like accountancy, stock markets and financial services and pure maths and statistics - so I could have been anything from a maths teacher to a stockbroker. But by the time I graduated, I already had a shop, and then the financial industry crashed in 2008 and almost all of my classmates lost their jobs and a lot ended up re-training as something else. On the plus side, at least I understand the papers my accountant produces for me. My vague life-plan included graduating, moving to London and living on adrenaline and cocaine for a few years, making a ton of money and coming back home when I burned out to get a more sedate job. But then actual life happened lol.

Adorable pics Jez.

Good luck Dobs. Your and A's happiness is more important than school districts.

Good luck with jewellery sales Mrs G :) it's a good time of year for it, ha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Want to add my sheltie loved it because it was still there when I first got her so she would jump over it like a hurdle haha. As part of her self made obstacle course of weaving through trees and jumping over things to burn off energy

Ty all! It&#8217;s crazy because my mom just gave me whatever. Pretty sure I was Gerber Baby because that was at Safeway same with the twins. Meanwhile i&#8217;m Here flipping out back is best! Don&#8217;t let him nap in the swing/car seat! Organic baby food! :rofl: I think I need to lighten up

So i&#8217;m Stressing hard I need an e hug A slept better partially cuz the vaccines knock him out but I was so stressed I couldn&#8217;t sleep so I am tiiiirrred. I.want to puke and ex is stressing me out trying to be extra nice and it&#8217;s fing with my head. And I have to remind myself my grandfather isn&#8217;t an abusive ass 95% of the time but that 5% is maniac


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae sociology is a useless major lol sorry. Like you HAVE to go to grad school to get a job and be really good at bsing how understanding human condition on a social level is somehow going to make you better at things lol. I loved sociology but yeah total crap major. Only did it because there were budget cuts so my department got cut. Originally I was going to be international development studies with a double minor in comp lot and global studies. I wanted to work for NGOs and work my way up to the UN. It&#8217;s why I studied abroad in Geneva for a month. But I came back to find they cut my major and soc was the only one I could switch to without exceeding the units and having to reapply (and I would never get back in lol). The only thing I can think is operant conditioning in the classroom but other than that I don&#8217;t Use my major at all and you don&#8217;t need a degree to understand that concept lol


----------



## gigglebox

So many thiiingggsss

Dobs my advice is to write down how you feel when he's being a dick and write a letter to your future self to not trust him, basically. So when you have doibts you can refer bacj to it and channel the side of you that has no doubts you're doing the right thing.

Green how did cyber monday go?

Ok at what point shoukd this baby be on mostly solids? And when do I introduce water? I honestly can't remember how it happened the first time.

My insimnia is back and i'm going insane. Baby has been up teice again the past couple nights. He doesn't CIO, he's screams until someone feeds him. Then he passes out. He is no longer really interested in a binky. I do all the right things like not turning on lights, not picking him up, staying quiet Doesn't work.

Also the cat is a mess. Possible reoccurrence of his infection, fleas, and might have a UTI because i've found spots on the rug outside his cage (door is open) but can't for the life of me figure out where it's coming from.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg I can't believe i forgot to comment on your beautiful pic Jez!!! Awwwwww i want to go to there


----------



## DobbyForever

Is it possible he&#8217;s going through a major development and so he&#8217;s waking up cuz he wants extra cals? Sorry no help here I just know that happened with A this last leap


----------



## gigglebox

No he has been skeeping this way for months now. No real consistency on when he wakes up either.

(Also guys if you watch my video...that is make it all the way through...feedback appreciated!)


----------



## Cppeace

Just fyi ladies Heavy spotting, so AF is here. No biggie.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs did you put it on your channel? I was waiting on a link :p

Peace i&#8217;m sorry to hear that


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m pretty sure more got ON him than IN him but all in all i&#8217;m Impressed :)


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs did i link you? I just have the video of the bathroom remodel


----------



## gigglebox

Evidently I didn't link anyone...??? My sent box is empty. Screw it here's the link https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCHvjjebL7NsVGHuwc_UAvxA


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to watch tom just crawled into bed next to a and no headphones


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh dobs are you starting to wean?!! Oh my goodness that&#8217;s gone so quickly!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol kit idk what I am doing. Kaiser policy is 6 months exclusive breastfed/formula fed so I wasn&#8217;t even thinking about solids. But at the end of his appointment when she tested his tummy and standing and sitting she said yeah you can start solids. I&#8217;d start with cereal or avocado and I was like waaaaaaat?! So I figured start right away because Whole Foods is across the street from daycare. Easy to go grab an avocado before I grab him lol

I laid into ex last night because he texted we were a team. Like b* plz you&#8217;re on my team when convenient! Shut the front door after you get the f out. Lawyer is getting all my paperwork together. Like your nice nice s* ain&#8217;t working cuz deep down you&#8217;re still not doing anything. Had the nerve to say it was because I didn&#8217;t want to be with him so I chirped back him being a dad is unrelated to us being together. Then he said he needed a chill day b* my supply dropped yesterday cuz I was so stressed whereas you just found out because yoi&#8217;re Going to a competing tech company your two weeks notice just became a two week vacation then you work one week then two week vacation. And do you think he asked to take care of Aiden instead of sending him to Germland?! Haha no

Gigs I have to email my lawyer then I will try to watch your vid I only have 15 More pumping minutes though


----------



## gigglebox

Don't make it a priority you obv have a lot on your plate right now

So the cat just had a vet appointment and despite being free for the exam i still had to drop $200 on tests and meds, and i'm not even done cause i have to buy antibiotics.

So if y'all want to buy art let me know, i ship! Especially if you dig the birds nest pendants.

Despite all this i am broody as balls right now. Hubs makes fun of me, says i like life chaotic. It certainly woukd appear that way...


----------



## gigglebox

As an example...one someone ordered this week :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2957.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that&#8217;s cute! I&#8217;m not a cutest person my boss just told me I need to make my room prettier like lol if that&#8217;s your only complaint then lol good for me


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol girl does stuff love it. I liked it. Skipped around cuz on my super short lunch break. Im a big fan of viewing from afar so idk if there is a way to mount the camera and it would free up your hands as well. And timelapsing unless the point is to narrate all the way through but you know me I always dig your videos/ability to do stuff lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'll catch up later I just wanted to say WTF is wrong with people?! I went to the dentist today and the dang hygienist (who (whom? Idk) I'd never met before!) asked if I was able to nurse the boys for long. Like what?! First of all that's none of your business and second of all I am JUST getting over the mom guilt of stopping nursing I don't need you to bring it up again.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i'm hopong to get some better recording gear and video editing software for xmas. My stuff is...primitive lol. 

Green i think the rule of thumb is the more kids you have in one pregnancy, the more intrusive the questions get. I remember the time i went to the mall for a play date with my friend who has triplets and someone asked her if she had a vaginal delivery. A complete stranger. I was blown away but she was unphased because evidently it happens a lot. She says most people ask if they were conceived naturally. Like wtf...?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green hugs people are so oblivious. I&#8217;m sorry. Easier said than done try not to let it bother you. You are a great mom.

Gigs lol well for primitive stuff you make it work. So kudos I was just sitting there like how can she do this with one hand lol

I am just now sitting down for the first time since 5:30am (7:05pm). Everything hurts r_r


----------



## pacificlove

Green, hugs. Don't take it personally, peoples curiosity often gets before their brains....

Dobs, honestly here it is very common for moms to bf well beyond 1 year. The fact that I am trying to wean is beyond their brains. I had to ask my DR for suggestions, she didn't even bring it up at the 1 year check up, yet she pushed the flue shot and said "don't make any final decisions on baby #2 until #1 is 18 months (such as hubby getting snipped now!) 

You can't please the crowd or the individual. Since becoming a mom, i do take a much more relaxed stance at that...haha whatever!

Gigs, off to check out your video!


----------



## Jezika

Oh my God Gigs. So many things to say about the video. I definitely will forget some of these things, which makes me sad. But Ill itemize what I can remember:

- I cannot believe you took on such a huge project PERIOD, let alone in such short time. I was stressed out just watching you. The jacked up frame corner. The lost screw (I was on tenterhooks over whether youd find it like you so confidently thought you would... needless to say you did not disappoint). That extra half inch. Arrrrrrgh.
- I cannot believe you took so much apart, especially the sink stuff.
- Despite my disbelief, what I did believe was how much crap you found in the pipe. I just KNEW it would be there before you even started unscrewing it. I wondered why you were shocked, why you were dancing into that particular part of the task like Cinderella going to the ball while on a particularly fantastical LSD trip, since you clearly had more experience with cleaning yer pipes than I do (so how DID I know that crap would be there, you ask? Long story, but lets just say it involves my former superintendents being sprayed by human feces).
- I admit I fast forwarded through some of it, but only because I sadly dont have half an hour to spare. One of the times I fast forwarded, it stopped on the clip of the faucet jiggling away seemingly on its own, which for some reason made me giggle.
- Like your DH, I would totally have done it all the way.
- Is that your cat meowing in the background? Sorry about the vet bills btw. In my experience, shelter cats are always bloody sick when you first bring them home. 
- Cannot believe that paint actually ended up looking metallic. I had quiet but substantial doubts.
- Nice curtains ;)
- Love that you pulled the birth card in response to DHs skepticism re: the picture above the toilet. Totally didnt see that one coming. 
- Overall, I think youre crazy but also a hero. A crazy hero. I mean, one handed filming while you DIY?!?! A ridiculous, crazy hero. Yet I loved it.

I guess thats not the kind of feedback you were looking for. But yes, I suppose in some ways a camera stand wouldve been better, though I seriously enjoyed the one-handed thing a little too much. Timelapse too, like Dobs said. And maybe more teasers in the video description for some of the more exciting bits. Cuts couldve been neater, but none of us is Spielberg. Anyway, bravo. 

Also, do you sell paintings and stuff? Anything abstract?


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah, it definitely was too long but there was a lot I wanted to get in there...I cut so much, I mean there was hours of video to go through lol! Thanks for the feedback! Yeah I expected hair in the drain and maybe old toothpaste but whatever that green junk was just too me by surprise...in a very bad way.

Lol! That sound was Lev screaming upstairs with my mom. But sometimes we joke he sounds like a cat in heat.

Regarding art...I do a lot of pet portraits, and some watercolors of just other stuff. What dis you have in mind? A lot if my work is commissioned. I would love to have the luxury of painting whatever the hell i wanted and selling it (like abstract art) but time does not afford me that luxury at the moment. Hopefully when Lev sleeps better and I no longer have to nap when he does...

But in short there's a decent possibility I can make what you're looking for... if you have serious interest please pm me!

Also check out www.facebook.com/thefickleartist


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs totally in awe of you diy skills. I have none. I wasn't sure about the paint color at first but it looks great. The vanity lights look so much better. Oh and I can totally see mischievous boys make a mess with the water faucet lol. Sorry kitty is sick.

Dobby, so I can't believe that was part of the critique 

regarding people asking all kinds of things regarding birth, etc. I'm not too phased, maybe because of all sorts of questions I have to ask others. I understand though that others may or appreciate the intrusion though. 

Green I agree the mom guilt about not breastfeeding is awful and can feel like someone opening a sore. I just try to tell myself I did my best, she is healthy and I shouldn't be ashamed or guilty for going to formula full time. I do hope it works out next time though.


----------



## Flueky88

Also it's a bit late, but a thanksgiving picture. She also had the turkey on her butt and the feet of pants read "Gobble Gobble"
 



Attached Files:







msXVndQa-1269241832.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- she's so cute!!! Look at that little belly hang over her pants! One of the boys has that and it's the cutest thing ever! And I love things on babies butts (on the pants) 

Dobs-sorry about ex but I'm glad you're sticking to what's best for you and A, even with ex being so nice. It's hard. So hard to be strong sometimes. A liked the avocado? I think you said that and now I can't remember.... 

Gigs- I'm sorry about the kitty! That's so hard. Vets are so overpriced. I need to go back and watch your vid still, especially with Jez talking it up! lol 
Cyber Monday went okay. This lady does these live shows once a month so I'm thinking I'll have sales for my people who attend them.

Thanks about the BF comment guys. I was so upset in the moment but it's whatever, the lady was rude anyway. I had my teeth cleaned (which I've had a ton of times) and she was so rough that my mouth was crazy sore afterwards which had NEVER happened. My sister who is in the dental field said the older ladies sometimes don't care if they hurt you. 
I've also gotten the vaginal vs. c-section and we're they natural twins from total strangers. People are weird.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Jez, I completely forgot about the video of tilly and the cat and just watched it now. So cute! And what a tolerant cat!

Thanks y'all for your sympathies on the cat bill. He hates his meds, lol poor thing! But he killed his first mouse last night so yay!!! I am a happy cat momma. I still really want to bring him inside though. Maybe after he kills the mice in the shed I can convince hubby...

Thinking about doing a patreon account and maybe if i get a certain amount of subscribers i will bring him inside XD

Fluek, what a darling photo <3 you've inspired me...

Green, sorry about the rough treatment of your teeth! That is really terrible, there is a reason people fear of the dentist and that sort of treatment certainly doesn't help


----------



## DobbyForever

I literally want to vomit. I almost had to call the cops on ex last night. He took my phone while I was holding A. It is very obvious to me all his turnaround is to avoid child support. So once he realized that I was going for it his true colors showed and he went nuclear. Basically is going to fight and draw out the custody hearings and fight for custody and visitation that he doesn&#8217;t want just to be an ass


----------



## DobbyForever

And refuse to move so I have to evict him


----------



## gigglebox

His initial reaction is always extreme. Give it some time, he may be more cooperative when proceedings actually start. *hugs* so sorry for all the stress in your situation. Your future self will thank you though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs-glad the mouse is doing his job! I'm also a sucker for animals and always bring them in haha 

Dobs- agree with gigs his initial reaction is always extreme. Just hugs. Obviously I don't know him or really anything but for some reason my gut is saying once he calms down and all the court stuff is actually happening he might want to surrender his rights or something if you drop child support, which I know isn't ideal but didn't you mention something about it before? Either way I think it will all calm down eventually, but probably not until after you evict him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Year but I thought about it and A deserved that money. It&#8217;s likely going to be over 250k and that&#8217;s a college fund right there, and if ex and I stayed together he agreed to save for A&#8217;s college so get over it. I&#8217;m hoping the court sees he is abusive and absent. He HATES government so if I can get him to lose his cool in court that would be great but he&#8217;s not that dumb. Idk i&#8217;m Just so mad


----------



## Flueky88

Jez I love the pictures from the aquarium. Tully is getting so tall. Is she a year now?? 

Gigs, aww thanks. Oh and way to go kitty on getting it's first mouse. 

Dobby, I'm so sorry you have to go through this and yes, I think A deserves child support. Be strong like I know you are :hugs:

Green that's awful. I've never had a sore mouth after the dentist. In fact I love going, I love how my teeth feel afterwards lol. I'm so weird. Can you request a different hygienist at the office?


----------



## gigglebox

Kitty killed a second mouse already O_O
Kinda feel bad for the mice...then again they've been trying to eat the duck food so...

Dobs I bet getting him to show his true colors in front of authority wouldn't be that hard. You just have to push a hot button. He'll probably already be on edge from being wrapped up in legalities in a system he hates. Idk just speculating.


----------



## DobbyForever

K now to pay attention to other people

Fluek that outfit is so cute! Perfect match for your adorably cute girl <3

Gigs I agree get bills are so ridiculous! Whats patreon?

Green agreed hope your teeth feel better now!

Afm drained but had a nice vent at happy hour mad. Im not gonna set my pumping alarm just gonna pump whenever a wakes me up cuz I cant I am exhausted and pumping so little nowadays. Thats one thing I love about my pedi is she is so supportive and said if I need to quit and switch to formula that I should just celebrate how long I pumped and how far A has come. She is good about squashing my mom guilt


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- Sorry you have to go through all of this. And pumping does suck. Literally, and figuratively. :rofl: I'm not a fan, either. Charlotte has been a pretty eager nurser (just on one side, however), and I'm currently just boobin' and tubin' (using the Lact-Aid), and no bottles, so she nurses at every feed now. I'm sure she's getting whatever miniscule amount of breastmilk I actually do make, as she latches like a freakin' vampire, and goes TO TOWN on that mutha. LOL. But, I need to pump more, really. I hate it too, so I know how you feel. And you are some type of pumpin' rockstar, because I can't imagine doing it with even half the dedication you've put forth.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- the cat is on a roll! We've had to kill mice too and I feel bad and then I'm like... uhh you're in my house... guess that's what happens in the country. Luckily it's only during harvest season lol 
How's kitty doing? Getting better?

Dobs- glad you were able to vent last night! And pumping is miserable. Honestly pumping/breastfeeding is so hard and exhausting. You've done amazing!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ily ladies <3

Wookie you crack me up

Gigs don&#8217;t feel tooo bad I mean if you&#8217;re Buddhist then mice are like people who did messed up junk. The smaller the animal the worse stuff they did sooooo karma? Lol idk but you gotta do what you gotta do also hoping he&#8217;s feeling better!


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Hi everyone! It has been awhile since I have posted on here. I did come and thread stalk to see how things were going for everyone :)

My DH's brother passed away at the age of 49 on Nov. 19 from brain cancer. He had been battling it for over 10 yrs. Back in April of this year we found out it was back again and he had surgery in May when we found out that it was stage 4 this time :( He left behind his wife and 3 kiddos aged 11 (DD), 7 (DS) and 4 (DS). 

We had not been ttc for several months due to DH's brother's health issues so I didn't track O. DH wasn't interested in BD that much any way, that was true even before his brother's health got so bad. I was really hoping that DH and I would have a baby together before we lost his brother :( My DH doesn't have any bio kids of his own, just 4 adopted ones.

I know that I don't really have much of a chance for a pg this month even though we did BD twice during my fertile window. 

It is good to be back with you guys again and I will try to stay more active now that things have calmed back down.


----------



## MValkosky97

Hey guys!! I am at the end of my TWW but am a known symptom spotter and obsessive POAS :shrug: 

We have been trying for over a year, and before that NTNP for 2+...I have never had a BFP and we think we have some male fertility issues. 

BUT. This cycle is different for me. 

I am 12 DPO today and have slightly sore BBs, only towards my pits and they usually are puffy and hurt everywhere before AF. Nothing too weird there, but my thirst is extreme. I never have been much of a water drinker...but for the past 4 ish days I CANNOT GET ENOUGH. My mouth and throat are sooooo dry. I am slamming water and waking up multiple times due to being so dry. Has anyone ever had or heard of this as a symptom?


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m so sorry for your loss. Fxed for a bfp. Do not feel pressured to post. Just ooo in when you can <3

M, what makes you think he may have fertility issues? Honestly everything is a symptom of everything so I try not to symptom spot or encourage symptom spotting. What I do encourage is early testing and posting pics lol


----------



## MValkosky97

Dobby-- like I said its been somewhere between 3-4 years with no success. I had some initial infertility blood tests done and per my doc everything seems to look ok. DH has not quite agreed to having anything checked. its awkward I guess? haha...but I just have an inkling ya know...I have already got it in my head to test tonight. AF is supposed to be here tomorrow, monday at the latest so I should just wait. I symptom spot like you would not believe but this thirst thing has def got me questioning...never been so thirsty or wanted water so badly. we shall see =)


----------



## DobbyForever

Got it yeah I think it&#8217;s scary too because if your tests came back clean then he may be worried it is him and getting tested would confirm that. The old ican&#8217;r have cancer if i don't See an oncologist avoidance strategy. One a day has this partner pack now of prenatal for Mom and a pill for dad. I saw it on the shelf when I was out shopping for vitamin d drops. Fxed for you


----------



## wookie130

Lady! Good to see you pop in. I am so very, very sorry to hear of your BIL's illness and passing. 49 is simply too young, and I'm sure this has been a very difficult time for your family.


----------



## M&S+Bump

:hugs: all round.

Pumping sucks, I hate it too. It's a relief because it hurts when full but it's so annoying.

I recovered from mastitis but still a bit paranoid. I got a pre-op letter for assessment before admittance to surgery so looks like I got my general anaesthetic for the endoscopy. 

Been a busy week.


----------



## DobbyForever

MS that was what you wanted, right? Glad you are recovered!

I just hate missing lunch on Monday and Tuesday and losing an hour and a half of sleep every day. I&#8217;m really bitching over nothing I pump 1.5h plus clean up and set up vs if I nursed him! Oh man he eats 6-8x a day and I can be productive while pumping so yeah Idk damned either way lol but who knows honestly he loves solids and is not enjoying the bottle as much but as long as he&#8217;ll take it i&#8217;ll Pump


----------



## M&S+Bump

It takes a LOT longer to pump plus all the other faffing that comes with it than just straight boob. Cleaning, set up, bottles, worrying - if I had no work or reason to be away regularly, I wouldn't even own a breast pump because it's a f-ing pain.

Yeh, I wanted a GA for the scope. So I'm very relieved the doctors are taking me seriously even though I realise how unfounded my anxiety probably seems to them. Maybe they weighed up the options of me freaking out for the next however many years and all the treatment that requires vs hopefully settling it for at least a few years now..


----------



## DobbyForever

So quiet today

Ms woot glad things worked out sorry for all the stress arguing with them about it

Yeah Idk i&#8217;m a complainer so either way i&#8217;d B and moan :rofl: I have three short, spaced out let downs so I can&#8217;t imagine poor A trying to get enough. Totally makes sense why I had so many issues feeding the poor kid. But meh it&#8217;s so worth it every time I put him on the scale and see how he has grown


----------



## Jezika

MS - glad you finally got the OK on the GA and that they respected your needs and wishes!

Lady - Im so sorry about your BIL. I cant imagine the stress of it all. Hoping you get some wonderful news soon on the TTC front.

Dobs - moaning or not, you seriously are a pumping champ. I pumped the other day and I found it to be such a hassle. Plus it was depressing because it took me forever to get the tiniest amount of milk out, whereas I did fairly well when she was small. Made me wonder whether my supply has gone down. I dont feel myself letting down very often when I nurse her and I dont feed her for more than a few minutes here and there during the day (unless I nurse her to sleep for a nap) because she doesnt nurse for long unless lying down, but at night she guzzles milk. I guess I can only hope shes getting way more from sucking than I recently got from pumping, otherwise Im certain shes not getting enough sustenance based on the amount of solid food she eats and the water she drinks during the day.

ETA: I just weighed her and compared it to the growth curve thing and shes still in the 85th percentile for weight, in fact even higher than at her 9-month-checkup so I guess I should calm down. Gah!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao Jez I think I guess I should calm down should be every mom&#8217;s mantra lol 

Omg I double booked myself five times this week frgjndsygghji I need to use a calendar


----------



## MValkosky97

AF due today and no show.. only once that I can remember have I had a longer cycle than 29 days. Even under major major stress it&#8217;s usually normal. BBT went up .5 degrees this morning...to test or not to test is the question?


----------



## shaescott

MV- Always test. That is our collective answer.

ETA: unless it's me cuz I have an IUD so testing is a waste of money lol


----------



## Cppeace

MV I'd say a test is in order in the AM if no af has showed. GL


----------



## gigglebox

MV DID YOU TEST? Because we're pee stick addicts here and we need to see. Also, extreme thirst was a symptom for me in my first pregnancy.

Lady, nice to "see" you but very sad to hear about the loss of your BIL. So sad...my heart aches for you all but especially his immediate family. I can't imagine and hope I never have to.

Dobs, holy crap lady, you are like my pumping hero. I feel mom guilt for not trying longer. I still express a bit here and there, but it's like, 1/4ml at best. Ok, maybe a half. either way...it's laughable. Actually I'm a bit surprised my boob is still able to push more than a drop or two out...

I made my silly music video. Will post a link in the near future...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Pumping output is no indicator of milk supply especially for someone who has fed directly for a while, your body adjusts to the babys schedule.

When pumping, I get two let-downs, sometimes only one on the left, and the second isnt until 20+ minutes in. When feeding, he has never ever fed that long and I generally feel one let down only, and often only feed him one side. The most Ive ever got out of one side was 7oz - usually its 2-3oz per side - and that was after 12 hours. He drinks 8oz bottles. So my conclusion is hes getting way more milk out, faster, than a pump ever could.

Anyway. Pumping is really hard. Huge kudos to anyone who did it for any length of time at all. It sucks.

Weve ditched swaddling and hes stopped taking a dummy so in an interesting phase of trying to feed him til drowsy then put him down. It worked this evening but sadly he needed a nappy change at the 2.30 feed and is now wide awake and rolling around his bed. 

Im knackered and forgot what else I read.

MV - :test: Always.


----------



## DobbyForever

I also vote test lol

Gigs super excited about this music video lol and I just use my anxiety to force myself to pump and my irrational fears. Dom&#8217;t Feel guilt both your sons are healthy and happy

MS that&#8217;s probably true. I know A got an oz out of one boob in ten minutes and with my pump ten minutes in is barely anything. Hopefully Isaac falls asleep and gives you some much needed sleep time


----------



## pacificlove

I vote test too! Welcome to this wonderful group ;)

Jez, Logan is down to 1 feed a day (since 2 days ago) and honestly I doubt he actually needs it. This kid can eat solids all day long.... He usually comes into bed with us for a snuggle when he wakes in the morning. He finds the boob and pretty much helps himself and I take it to give my boobs a relief. A year ago,I could barely go 2 hours between feeds without getting a rock solid full boob.
Our doctor said that after 1 year, they don't need it for nutrition, it's just comfort to them... I'll be sad when I can't comfort him in that way anymore.

Dobs, you still amaze me with your commitment to pumping, but don't feel bad if your supply drops. You have gone above and beyond to feed A, you should feel very proud! 

Hubby and I keep talking about #2...neither one is 100% sure, so we just say "gotta wait until 18months pp anyway"


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg! A just had his first solid poop! Omg I&#8217;m dying it&#8217;s like a chihuahua puppy crapped in his diaper! It&#8217;s a mini poo!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL the idea that you could be ttc in 6 months is way more exciting than my poop and I seriously took ten pics of the poop and rushed on here to tell you all after text blasting everyone I know &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## gigglebox

MS, what is being pumped is no indicator of supply...but a baby losing weight is. Which Lev was :(

ok y'all, enjoy! This one is much shorter than the other! keep your expectations low lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zuj6Nq2lgg

feedback is appreciated!


----------



## wookie130

Low supply sucks, Gigs, and trust me, you were NOT alone. I can only produce 2 oz of milk in a 24 hour period when I pump around the clock. I haven't been pumping at all the past several days, as I've been feeding exclusively at the breast with the Lact-aid. So Charlotte gets whatever milk is available in my breast, and then about 3 oz of formula in the tube taped near my nipple. So far, judging from her poop, she's getting a fair amount of breastmilk from me...about every other poopy diaper is the seedy/runny/yellow breastmilk poo. So far, it's working well. The Lact-aid can be super frustrating and fiddly, and Char and I are both frustrated with it at times. Yesterday she squeezed the milk bag, and it basically exploded all over both of us. Other times she'll repeatedly pip off the boob, and latching her back on with the tube can be difficult, and annoying. But, for nearly a week, she's only had 2 bottles from me, and one bottle overnight from Daddy. Charlotte eats like a vampire, and my tits are KILLING me. I know this means her latch needs work, but I'm just happy she enjoys nursing as much as she does.

We're nearly ready for Christmas over here. I've got some mega wrapping to do, some baking to do, and we're going to visit the mall Santa tonight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Random pop in to say now that I have watched the first few episodes of good doctor the fees are real and I like it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie hugs that sounds aggravating kudos I could not do the SNS feeding (tube tape to me attached to a syringe in the nipple shield). I just made a mess and gave up lol

Gigs I have to watch the video later

My back is killing me. I&#8217;m at my emotional and physical breaking point


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby lol yes the first solid food poo is interesting. I didn't take pictures though lol I have taken odd ones though. 

Pacific how exciting hi may be ttc soon:)

Gigs, I liked the message of the video. I've always liked that song, but never thought of it in the way you created. I really like looking at the road to the shelter. I love country roads.

Wookie, I know ts round 3 for you but there's no way I'd have my shot together to be baking with a newborn, much less with 2 other kids.

AFM, had V's appt yesterday. At 6 months she weighs 18 lb 12 oz and is 26 1/4 inches tall. I must have incorrectly measured her height before. Dr said she is eating how much she should daily and isn't concerned about her being too big at this point. 

Also, I've lost 15.5 lbs since the start of September. I officially weigh less than when I got pregnant. I want to lose another 15 to 25 lbs. I dont want to ttc before as i want to be in better shape. So as long as finances cooperate I think we will ttc May next year :)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that was a really cute video aw


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Well ladies! I havent checked in in aaaaages!

But.. here goes.. last two days have been feeling really hot dizzy and short of breath! Only time Ive felt like this was the days leading up to my :bfp: with Ella. Ive literally barely had sex and have been trying to avoid fertile times using FF, but its about out due to only being my 3rd cycle since Ella being born as still BFing, didnt think Id be back here, Ella only had her first birthday in october, but testing soon all be it with a cheapie and on CD 30 normally 31 day cycle so due on Saturday but like I said not quite reliable due to BFing - so nervous I feel sick! Heres Ella on her 1st bday xx 

Sorry to selfish post! Will pop back later & update and catch up on last few pages xx hope ur all well- lots of love xx
 



Attached Files:







B94CE823-C597-4130-82ED-D6109AD32D65.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I think I see something, its more pinky in real life x
 



Attached Files:







625568DD-2FAD-4AB3-8FDD-2BC1420495A2.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## TexasRider

Keep- youre totally knocked up. . I can see that line and I dont even have to zoom in that far. Get you a frer and i bet its positive.


----------



## Cppeace

Keep that is definitely positive. Congrats!


----------



## shaescott

Keeps that&#8217;s 100% positive. :bfp:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh wow, youre all very certain lol 

It&#8217;s got fainter now it&#8217;s dried and been left a few hours but for the first hour after it was done it was quite pink for the first hour , 

Right off to the shop to get a clear blue digi & FRER - wish me luck xx


----------



## M&S+Bump

I see it too!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Frer -
 



Attached Files:







6574D2FC-4207-41CF-A966-708200C763B5.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol keeps you are so totally pregnant!!! Congrats! Ella is adorable!

Gigs cute and agree love the adopt don&#8217;t shop message which is so important this time of year

Fluek congrats on the weight loss!!!! And I love how V is growing! Gj mama! So exciting ttc is on the horizon for you as well

Afm ex signed a lease and will be out in a couple weeks. He is still playing nice since I haven&#8217;t hit him with papers lol i&#8217;m Glad I won&#8217;t be serving him until he is out and locks changed lol. I&#8217;m mad that I threw out all my furniture for his to make him comfortable but so excited about expanding A&#8217;s play areas and moving his crib to my room so he isn&#8217;t in the pack n play. It&#8217;ll be rough financially until the support kicks in reliably. 

Went to a Scholastic warehouse sale and bought Aiden 20 new books (plus 5 for my class lol, they check out books from our library so my class library is rarely used) for $100. I can&#8217;t wait to start reading them I was getting bored of his other books haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Girl you pregnant lol that digital should totally say yes


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB Digi - 

Well I suppose thats that then. Were expecting number 4 :shock: :baby:
 



Attached Files:







C972F565-F092-4F2C-970E-F9EA058A4155.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Flueky88

Keep I totally saw it on that IF. Congrats on baby #4! Oh and Ella is adorable :heart eyes:

Dobby wow that's great deal on books! Glad he's "playing nice". I'm sorry you are having to deal with this. How's As adventures in solids going?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo congrats on the digital! How are you feeling? I know you weren&#8217;t necessarily trying

Fluek right?! Teacher perks I love the warehouse sale wrap dec because they do bogo to get rid of taxable inventory

He&#8217;s on sweet potato now and he loooves it but it&#8217;s messing with his bottle schedule so lots of bm down the drain :(


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Fluek - thanks & congrats on weight loss! How did you manage that? I dropped quite abit when pregnant and the first month or two of Ella being born due to BFing but now piled it all back on- can&#8217;t keep track the biscuit tin!

CP - thank you! Also noticed in ur sig you&#8217;ve lost a lot of weight too! That&#8217;s incredible well done! 

Dobs- just read back a few pages and saw people talking about pumping? I found it really difficult so kudos to you for doing it for so long&#8217; it isn&#8217;t easy I think there&#8217;s something about babies smell/warmth etc that helps bring milk down (at least I find that easier, if I heard my baby cry my boobies would automatically come to attention :rofl: 

I&#8217;m still trying to take it in, I mean FOUR :shock: that&#8217;s such a big number! I&#8217;m worried and feel like I should be ashamed, like when I tell people there will be a lot of judgement and eyerolls, to me all babies/children are amazing, even if it is a surprise! But I was for the first time in my life- quite content with the 3 I had. My fault obviously not being on the pill, I struggle with hormones so bad (depression, anxiety, my weight, and my skin if I&#8217;m not careful etc) so the pill / implant freaks me out x


----------



## kittykat7210

Keeps that was a very obvious positive congratulations!!


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, congratulations! Wohoo, someone in this group is pregnant again ;) how is Ella already a year old... Time flies....

Dobs, nice score on the books! We got a few new ones for Ls birthday plus we gave him a a collection of 5 minute stories that should take us long enough to read to not get bored instantly. Haha

L is now fighting his second nap so hard, he needs it, but totally refuses... ugh. I feel like he's too young to go down to one nap?


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww keeps i&#8217;m one of four and people are dumb. You can&#8217;t please everyone. I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;re crazy for having four and my opinion matters most ;). LOL but seriously four is great. Sure you need the third row car for trips but nobody ever has to ride a rollercoaster alone! Buddy system! You&#8217;ll be amazing

PL hope L falls asleep soon! And awww glad you found some quick reads for him! No advice on how many naps a one year old should take but I imagine he&#8217;d sleep if he was tired? He might just need less sleep BUT idk Jack lol


----------



## Cppeace

Keeps, have all the kids you like. Too many people are having none these days. 
I believe you mixed me up with somebody else for the thanks - all I did was agree on the positive lol But thank you.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

PL- Ella was 1 in October and normally naps mid morning around 11 for an hour and then again around late afternoon (3-4pm) or something like that X

CPP- that&#8217;s true! I feel like I&#8217;ve had my fair share of kids now lol, how are you going on the ttc front? Are you still actively trying or taking a laid back approach? X

Dobs: thank you! I really needed to hear that! Thankfully I got a 7 sweater last year so I could take my bestie and her little girl out on trips with us, so we&#8217;re all ok in the seating front.. with room for one more :wink: no chance! lol .. I&#8217;m the eldest of 4 so I hear yah! I did feel like mother-hen when I was 10 years old though, but my mum struggled with depression and anorexia and personality disorder x how&#8217;s A coming along? Are you back to work now? 

Where is J again? Not sure if I haven&#8217;t read back far enough but anyone know how she is? X


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations keeps! Are you feeling ok about it? Is everything good with hubby now? Hey, maybe you'll finally get that boy! Plus whatever it is, it will be nice to have two sets of kids close in age, ya know?

We are talking maybe ttc#3 this upcoming year. I really need to get this weight off first! I'll be going balls to the wall after the holidays. 

Wish i had any advice pl, but some kiddos give up naps sooner than others. In Des' kindergarten class they still have nap time but some of the kids justplay quietly. Des hasn't napped in a loooooog time. I think he napped occasionally when he was three but was absolutely finished by 4.

J is MIA and we've all been wondering the same :/


----------



## M&S+Bump

Thank god for the NHS, if I were paying for any of this Id be suffering in silence hoping that the bug passes soon (day 4 and no end in sight) Instead, Ive had two housecalls from a nurse and one from my own doctor, prescriptions yesterday and prescriptions today and two sets of bloods. The lab will phone me if my kidney function has decreased at which point they want me in hospital for IV fluids.

Ive been reading along but my concentration is shot right now.

Congrats Keeps! I didnt think the comments were any worse for #4 than the previous one. People are just morons. Dont you have a telly? Yeh, duh, howd you think I keep so many children entertained/under control?

No advice on naps, cannot for the life of me remember that far back.
 



Attached Files:







1715830C-1150-44E4-A622-4F7859B37382.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cppeace

Keeps,I'm still actively trying for another few months then I'll just be NTNP if not pregnant by then. Am still hopeful.


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m crying in my room at work. I decided i&#8217;m just going to pay the $1700 and enroll A and me in health through my job. And ex won&#8217;t get the paper I need from his old HR because he knows it means I want child support and he&#8217;s being an ass about it


----------



## wookie130

Keeps!!! CONGRATS!!! Ahhh, baby #4! Glad it's you and not me! Haha! :rofl: Seriously though, that's wonderful, and Ella is a lovely little girl.

Ugh. So, Ozzy's been hit with the pukey tummy bug. Hannah and Charlotte have bypassed it so far. Oh, the joys of obtaining a rectal temp on a newborn...huge blowout poopy her baby bath right after - yuck.

Gigs, so it's official! There will be a third gigglebaby! Yay! 3 is a great number...we're loving our family of 5. 

I miss J too, and her zany life adventures! I hope she pops in soon for an update.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Cant you contact his HR directly, Dobs? Its for his kid, surely they should be able to issue it to you.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook we have to sort some things first, like a new car for one. But it's in the pipeline I guess...! Sorry about the illness :( no fun

Ms that sounds so rough. Hope your misery comes to an end soon!

Dobs i agree i'd be calling errrrone before dishing out $1700/mo. Noooo hope he cooperates


----------



## DobbyForever

They are a small company so they don&#8217;t list internal contacts online so I had to call their sales line and thankfully I take A there once so they remembered me (after a while) only to find out that the benefits lady was out that day. My HR said not to worry so I can sign up Monday and get covered for December if I have two deductions this paycheck! That&#8217;s almost 3400! But I need it for A&#8217;s therapy on the 27th/him so my mom offered to pay the retro month. It&#8217;s in my custody order he has to pay for A&#8217;s insurance so once that is square my monthly is 850.

And the asshole threatened to try to go for 50/50 custody like lol ok asshole gl with that but the fact he is already trying to and succeeding to make my life hell is exhausting

Sorry to all the moms and kiddos having a hard time :(. Hope everyone feels better


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs - men (in my opinion) are arseholes, everyone tells me I&#8217;ve just met the wrong ones but yep- it seems to be all of them! They seem very strict on child support and custody etc overseas, here in the U.K. half the men I know don&#8217;t pay for their children, we have CSA but the usual protocol is First a letter, weeks later a phone call, then eventually an attachment to earnings which will deduct of their wage but it&#8217;s very long winded and I found uncessful. Hope your having a brighter day today x 

M&S - totally agree with what an amazing thing the NHS is, allthough it&#8217;s being pushed to breaking point. It has done many wonderful things for my family so really grateful. Shame so many people bash it! Sending you get well vibes 

Wooks - thank you! I&#8217;m not sure how I feel yet! Sorry to hear kiddy&#8217;s are sick, nothing worse! X

Re: J - hoping she pops in too, last I read she was going through divorce proceedings? Not to sure on it all as only poked in quickly x

Afm- bad day, so &#8216;hubs&#8217; (id label him more the kids dad he&#8217;s definitely not husband material) found a CB wrapper and went mental- threw it at me, said WTF is this?! It better not be what I think it is?! .. he caught me off guard wish I just lied now but I said yes I&#8217;m pregnant, he said he&#8217;ll be taking me to the &#8216;clinic&#8217; Monday as he put it! Heads mashed, don&#8217;t really know what to think, have kicked him out atm to have some time to think. A lot of what he said was right 3 Kids to me is hard, I feel awful saying that I&#8217;ve always felt strongly I never wan to have an abortion and I&#8217;d do my best to make it work, but don&#8217;t have any views to ladies that do (live and let live) but I am worried! Money isn&#8217;t great, last year I was diagnosed with hip dysplasia too, and have grade 4 arthritis in my hips (which is bone on bone) so struggle with that a lot daily walking and standing can be very painful. Sorry for the moan x


----------



## DobbyForever

I've been hoping to hear from J as well. She is still posting on Youtube. She did a few videos last week, but I haven't watched them.

Keeps I was going to ask because if I remember (which I'm bad at) you mentioned that the girls' dad doesn't live with you but comes over x many days a week to see them/ you, right? I couldn't remember if that was you or someone else =/ Sorry he wasn't supportive. I know firsthand how much that reaction sucks. Is he taking you to the clinic is hopes you'll go that route? I know the forum frowns upon these discussions though, so I apologize if I'm breaking any rules by asking. You can PM me if you need to vent cuz I get it.

Well, to be honest I know a LOT of great men and most of them have pursued a relationship with me at some point. The problem is I'm not an angel myself, and I always felt they were too good for me or I didn't deserve them or I'd ruin it eventually with my neediness or emotionalness or something. And now they are all happily married or engaged. But I have noticed I attract assholes. Even now, I've been approached by a few people from my past because they noticed I'm single but it's guys who are not exactly dad/dating material. It's kind of like how predators can pick out the weak ones in a herd. I have been told that abusive men can sense which women are more likely to put up with being abused. And i can't seem to shake them off.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dons - yes that&#8217;s me, it&#8217;s complicated we&#8217;ve been on/off for 7 years x sorry if I broke rules I didn&#8217;t realise. I think with the abusive men, a lot is down to the girls self worth. I think some women think they aren&#8217;t worth a nice man so subconsciously go for the bad ones, which then make you feel worse. Sorry if I&#8217;m way off the mark here, just noticed this pattern in the women in my family all ending up with losers, and I seem to have copied allthough as a teen I was so much stronger and swore I wasn&#8217;t going to copy the &#8216;weak women&#8217; in my family- turned out that&#8217;s easier said than done lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I forget what the specific rule is but yeah they frown on the a talk except for medical need and even then I think they ask to keep it to the forum specifically for that. I just know because I've gotten my wrist slapped for it in the past

Lol Keeps I think that's so true and I hear you I was like ugh I'd never be like that. Like I said I would never put up with being cheated on or compulsively lied to but here I am! :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

You guys are so right, Dobs & Keeps...manipulative men can sense women who are vunerable, and who will continually endure maltreatment. I too have attracted the wrong men in the past for sure, and some were very, very bad people. There really are some great guys out there, but as women, we have to realize that we actually deserve these nice men, and that we are indeed "good enough". 

Keeps, so sorry to hear that husband is reacting this way. Lovely how he thinks he can make these decisions for you, even though he can't bother being descent to you or his daughters...ugh. Some good has come from your marriage...you have your lovely children, so there's that. :hugs:

Dobs- I am proud of you, as sucky as all of this is. Keep fighting the good fight for you and A. You're not taking the easy road, but I think one day you'll look back, and know in your heart that it's what is best for you and your son. I'm confident you'll end up with a man who will love you both in the way you're needed to be loved. The road to happiness is rarely linear, or easy.


----------



## M&S+Bump

^^ what she said.

I wont lie, Keeps, four children is hard. BUT tbh its not that much harder than three - the baby just has to get tagged on the end and chances are youve already dumped all the unnecessary s**t and do stuff to make your life easier. The health visitor came round a couple of months ago to talk about weaning *eyeroll* and asked how old he was, I said 5.5 months, and she said ah ok, well youll need to keep sterilising his bowls and spoons for another few weeks then but once hes six months, you can stop. I near fell off my seat laughing - as I watch my kid sitting on the floor trying to eat his brothers shoe. I havent sterilised since Nathaniel was three months old, and he was bottle fed. If a dummy falls on the floor, I check theres no bits on it and give it back to them.

If its just him putting his opinion and reasons on you, get him to f**k. It is not his decision to make - he was happy to have sex without a condom knowing you werent on the pill. I seem to remember you saying he barely does anything anyway? And a decision like that is certainly not to be done as a knee-jerk, were going on Monday, thing. The kids wont always be little. It wont always be this hard. Your initial reaction was so positive and no questions asked that Im just really worried it could become a huge regret. I have no judgement either way, I am lucky enough not to ever have been in the situation to need to consider it. I know lots of people who have though for various reasons. Like Dobs said, chat about it is verboten but if you have any questions on experience with four children six and under, or anything else I can help with, Im here.

Dobs, did she actually just say to you no problem, we can just take two deductions from your December pay (half your pay?) and youll be covered?! How insurance company employees over there can sleep in their beds at night is beyond me. Its genuinely unbelievable to me.

The NHS is underfunded and under strain and bloated in the middle with middle managers and admin staff. The procedures are so unbelievably archaic and inefficient, they need someone who manages business to go in and sort it all out and streamline operations. But the current government isnt interested, they havent been for decades. Its a travesty.

Broken people attract broken people, sadly. :hugs: all round.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well she said it&#8217;s up to me I can wait until 1/1 to be covered but we pay our insurance in advance which is why to have December coverage I need two deductions. I&#8217;m just glad she is letting me sign up without the documentation i&#8217;m supposed to have so i&#8217;m just counting my blessings lol

Wait Ms I thought it was working for you? Did something change or do you mean generally the nhs is failing


----------



## M&S+Bump

It generally is working very well for most end users, but as an institution its struggling. Therell always be people bashing it saying they cant get a doctors appointment quickly enough (true at some surgeries, not enough gps - you are free to change surgery any time) or cant have their boob job, gastric band, insert other medical requirement people feel theyre entitled to from public funds just because it happens in a hospital (they do provide boob jobs, reconstructive surgery and sometimes just because you have a genuine condition and your mental health is being affected, and gastric surgery to a lot of people as well as hundreds of other weight loss aids, medications, clinics, dieticians, Ive even heard of people getting gym membership funded by the NHS) You can even get a shot at IVF in a lot of places if you meet the conditions. Considering what it provides, they do an incredibly job. But underfunding and wasteful management is a problem and will take its toll, as will a population of increasing age, old people are living longer and young people are less healthy thanks to our society.

Anyway. It has saved my life, more than once. It has saved my babies. I am forever thankful for it and the complainers usually just dont even realise how good theyve got it because theyve always had it.


----------



## kittykat7210

I love the nhs, but people are taking it for granted, yes I struggle to get doctors appointments, but if you need to they will do urgent appointments, and you can always ring 111 for advice and reassurance. I hate the fact that people go for no reason, it&#8217;s maddening how many needless doctors appointments people have! Wasting everyone money and energy! We will lose it soon I think, which is a scary thought! Not sure how we will carry on treating my partners crohns if it goes to pot!


----------



## Cppeace

Keeps don't let him bully you. You do what you want. Not what he wants.


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, sorry! Big hugs and I truly hope your man comes around.

Can't remember who was talking of not sterilizing everything... Anyway: pretty sure my kid has attempted to put sheep poop into his mouth at least once. 
Studies have actually shown that kids need to be exposed tobcertain danders and allergens before 1 year to avoid allergies and asthma. 
So who cares if the kids pick up a Cheerio off the floor. If L drops his apple on the floor, we'll pick off the dog hair and give it back to him if no other dirt is on it. Haha if we are quicker at picking it up then he is....

Been wondering where j is... 

Gigs, #3!? We might be TTC at the same time then! Haha

We keep talking about a #2... As in, it comes up at least every couple of days where he will say it. Aaah! 
Should be a busy 2018 for us....


----------



## DobbyForever

I toss stuff in the dishwasher with a dapple bottle pod once a day but yeah I just wipe or rinse off and move on. If it&#8217;s bad, he gets a new one. The only time I obsessively sterilized is when he had thrush.

Keeps fxed once the shock wears off he is more supportive :hugs: how are you feeling physically?

Re nhs got it now I get why people get aggro with me that I go to the doctor for everything lol i&#8217;ve Had people on this site chew me out and i&#8217;n Like I&#8217;m why lol getting appointments are easy but I guess if nhs is your provider it wouldn&#8217;t be that way. But for f*ing $1650/month i&#8217;m Gonna get my money&#8217;s worth :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Keeps - congrats, love! I know its a surprise and maybe a worry re: financials and other things but it sounds like its still a happy surprise so I hope everything works out with the dad.

M+S Sorry to hear youve got some health stuff going on. Maybe I missed it, but whats up? Hope itll all be okay.

Re: NHS, if it disappears that will truly be a sad day. So much is changing in the UK that Im kind of glad I left, but then its typical to dislike change. 

Speaking of health stuff, Im bloody sick and am being such a wimp about it. Its a cold and it went straight to my chest (that seems to have happened since I had pneumonia over 10 years ago) so Ive been coughing my guts up for several nights in a row and now my nose is so blocked/inflamed that I cant bloody breathe and breathing through my mouth just irritates my throat and makes me cough, which in turn blocks my nose up more. Coughing is so painful it feels like my lungs and windpipe have been burned with acid and then beaten with a baseball bat. I cant even take decent OTC relief meds for it coz of breastfeeding. Tilly seems okay so far, was just a little sniffly overnight for a few days, so I REALLY hope shes getting some immunity from my milk. Everyones saying go to the doctor but Im too lazy and am not convinced theyll be much help. This is why I kind of dont care about others using our healthcare system for minor things; therell always be people who dont go when they probably should (k that might just mean they need more intense treatment later so nvm). Anyway Im so annoyed!!!!! I feel like I will never get better and will basically not be able to sleep at all tonight (its gone 1am). Im feeling very sorry for myself, in case you cant tell. 

Ok Ill calm down now.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Jez, Im breastfeeding and at a quick count currently taking eight different medications, two of which are strong painkillers, with the full blessing of my doctor. For a blocked nose I prefer a decongestant nasal spray personally but Actifed is good (not sure of generic name, Google) generally the only reason they say not to take decongestants is it may make the baby a bit more hyper - I never noticed a difference. Painkillers, if you can have codeine, morphine etc while pregnant (yes, you can) and in labour when your blood is going straight to the baby, anything that passes into breastmilk pales in comparison.

Obviously I am no doctor so can only go with my own experience but being miserable and dragging out your illness - the longer youre sick the more chance she gets it - is going to be far worse for Tilly than a drop of second hand medicine. And if its a chest infection, that should get seen to or it could get worse.

Im not sure the UK has changed that much in the 23 years Ive lived here. Its just media hype, normal Joe Bloggs is just going about his business as usual. Any change Ive witnessed really has been universal and due to such things as the banking crash, the rise of the internet and how that affects how we do business and manage our stuff. People just get all nostalgic about the good old days - no time for them lol.

For $1650 a month Id want a permanent parking space of my own at the hospital and champagne on arrival. Christ. Too damn right Id be there for every little niggle. The aggro here is that there are some people who will rip the piss out of it, getting prescriptions for a 30p packet of paracetamol, collecting repeats they dont need because theyre too lazy to cancel them, phoning ambulances for hangovers (or in general getting themselves in such a state they need medical care thanks to alcohol) going to the doctor for a cold or a blocked nose or because the baby fell over. Getting an appointment at my surgery is super easy - not once have I not been able to get one. I phone at 8am and get seen that day, often with a choice of times. They only take same day appointments, and many others are moving over to the same system too. Even to get in with the nurse or for family planning like coil insertion/removal is like a week or twos wait, max. I was at my gastro doctor mid November crying about being a wuss and already ruining one attempt at a very expensive procedure - I have a pre-op this week and an appointment the week after to get said procedure done under general anaesthetic. Its technically elective, I requested it, they didnt ask me to come in for it. I believe the situation down in England may be a little different but tbh, thats down to the difference in governments funding priorities - Westminster could choose to fund the NHS better (instead of refurbishing the houses of parliament at a cost of billions, for example) NHS Scotland is devolved so the funding is decided at Holyrood and health is a bigger priority up here. The English keep falling for lies and voting in complete idiots to run government (not everyone obviously and I sincerely feel for anyone stuck there who is being outnumbered - Ill gladly help you relocate if needed) aaaaand Ive just realised Im away into a political rant that is of no relevence to any of you since I believe Im the only one here living North of the border. So Ill stop.

Dobs, yeh, I forgot about thrush, I did have extra vigilence then. Other than that, nothing has ever been sterilised other than getting washed in dishwasher with our normal dishes. I have a friend who went into complete meltdown and stopped talking to her husband for days because she came downstairs to find him putting dishes away and handling baby bottles with his BARE HANDS. The poor guy had even washed hands before starting, but the correct procedure was to use sterile tongs to take bottles out of dishwasher, assemble them (without touching, no idea how) put caps on and THEN they can be put away. And another friend who is still sterilising (in a separate steriliser unit, in addition to washing) bottles, plates, spoons and dummies for her 15-mo. Its insane.

Jez Im on Day 5 (6? maybe) of a V&D bug. Have had no solid food since Tuesday except one grape that came straight back out. Getting just a teensy bit fed up of it :rofl: I like puking as much as you do!

I think there was maybe more but I think Im already in the running for the longest post EVER so Ill stop. Its 7.40am, too early for this many words. I must be on the mend.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

M&S - thanks so much for tour lovely post, really needed that! I think Ive pretty much made my mind up (tbh I think I had from the moment I saw that line and the shock wore off) all kids are a blessing, and Ill just do the best I can  haha love what you said about sterilising and stuff- your my kinda mum, I found with my first I was really strict, sterilised everything in sight, my second I BF for 2.5 years so didnt even use a steriliser once, and third.. I just wing it lol, re: medication in pregnancy, Im on tramadol and find they really help, I see different things on the internet, some people say to weigh up positive vs negatives eg, how would you cope without them? I do really struggle to walk and in a lot of pain without them, and guessing when I start to get a bump itll get even more painful, have u ever taken tramadol when pregnant? X

Thanks Jez- sorry to hear your sick, I always love your descriptive posts :haha: ps. Love the photos of Tilly at the aquarium x

Gigs- sorry I think I missed your post before congratulating me, thank you! Still abit of a shock but getting used to the idea, its early days anyway so just focusing on xmas etc - will let it sink in more at my 12w scan if all is ok x

Afm- thanks all for your support- I wont let him push me into anything I dont want to do, even if it means hell make my life hell for the next month or so until he stops throwing his toys out the pram and gets over it- 

Heres some line porn, interestingly it was the IC that showed the most progression today, yesterday & todays test
 



Attached Files:







93EEA134-B33F-4EA7-93C2-F8A8D69565BC.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Keepsmiling91

ANd then yesterday & todays FRER not really any different x

(Sorry for the double posting not sure how to add more than one photo at a time)
 



Attached Files:







B06A3AD3-ED13-4E2B-B869-0333359F13BC.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Jez :hugs: i&#8217;d Throw myself a rant party too that sounds awful!!! She definitely is. I was whining to A&#8217;s pediatrician about how sick he gets and how my flu shot isn&#8217;t working and she was like uh huh no he has colds. If he had the flu, you would know and it would really suck hahaha. Anyway i&#8217;m Glad it seems like Tilly isn&#8217;t getting it to the degree you have. Try to rest if you can 

I agree it should be checked out if it&#8217;s in your chest but I go to the doctor over everything lol

Yeah it&#8217;s $1560 for Kaiser, $111 for dental, and $21 for vision for two people woot. But I can email my doctor and call an advice line and get same day appointments for minor/routine stuff so idk. I will say it&#8217;s a result of Obamacare policies my other districts did not charge me this much 

Wow I touch the bottles bare hands and most of the time I haven&#8217;t washed my hands so whoops. I can understand the sterilizing machine but i&#8217;m all about convenience lol. So dirty dishes hang out in the sink and I run the bottles when I get home/A takes his 4:00 nap and when they are done I run my dishes. Works out 

Get some rest MS!


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps love the progression!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

And then one just because were all POAS addicts here :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







C02E341D-1E27-48A0-AF2B-2035B95DA3AA.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## M&S+Bump

I dunno much about obamacare but it sounded like some kind of government sanctioned insurance thing, which is just a recipe for disaster. If youre gonna do universal healthcare then the private businesses have to be taken out of it as much as possible or they can pretty much charge whatever and get away with it. Theyre very different systems and I guess people are used to what they have and cant imagine any different.

First vs third/fourth weaning diet - handmade organic red pepper puree (have you ever tried to peel the skin from a pepper? They recommended removing it because it can be bitter) vs pureed chicken nuggets and chips :rofl:

I dont know anything about tramadol, its not something Ive ever been given. But if your doctor says its ok then screw what anyone else tells you. You do need to weigh up pros and cons - you need to be able to walk without immense pain.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg Ms did you seriously purée chicken nuggets?! You&#8217;re my hero haha that can&#8217;t look or smell fun, can it?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I didnt, DH did :rofl: he roughly took the crumb coating off them first and pureed the chicken along with fries. It smelled like chicken nuggets and chips and apparently Isaac wolfed it down. Hes had various other interesting meals along the same lines (meatballs and spaghetti, baked beans and mash potato etc) My DH was offended when he turned his nose up and spat out his carrot and broccoli puree and I was like, what did you expect, youve been feeding him exciting food all week and now you want him to go back to boring old plain veggies? :rofl: We ended up eating the carrot broccoli ourselves.


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl:


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Hey just popping in to say that af is supposed to be here on Tues. I have no symptoms of a possible BFP so I guess I won't be doing any testing. last month af showed up 3 days early I bet this month it will be 3 days late :wacko: That is usually how it goes for me. 

I love hearing all of the baby stories on here. It has been so long since I had a baby that I had forgotten some of the issues that crop up with having a teeny tiny :) I really hope the LO's who are sick now get to feeling better soon! 

We had one of our 1st grade students come down with chicken pox a couple of weeks ago. I hope we don't end up with a whole lot more getting it!! He wasn't in my classroom but our kids go to recess and PE together so they were exposed to it, too. 

I just have 7 and a half days before my Christmas break. I am looking forward to it :) I am also hoping for a few snow days this year; we haven't had any in the three years I have been teaching at my school! I am looking forward to a few of them with the class I have this year :winkwink:


----------



## pacificlove

Ms, lol to eating it yourself. Sounds like something we would do and we are only on our first kid. 
So far L hasn't been a picky eater, eats pretty much anything we eat including the rutabaga stew I made last night. On the other hand he'll also eat bratwurst and french fries. All about balance, right?

Keeps, wonderful progression! Thanks for the line porn ;)

Jez, hope you feel better soon. I had a similar cough a few weeks ago. I stuck it out, but also ate a clove of garlic a day, which seems to have helped a bit to progress this thing faster and milder. Then L and I kept passing a cold back and forth for another 3 weeks. 

As for weaning: L is down to once a day, although it's currently been 30 hours since his last top up. My better producing boop may soon need relief. Haha or maybe not.

CD 3 for me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Are the parents antivaxxers? Because isn&#8217;t there a vaccine for that? And isn&#8217;t it required by schools? And don&#8217;t you have to make up snow days at the end of the year? I&#8217;m jealous. We always work up to the Friday before Christmas so i can&#8217;t even take A to see Santa since the cool ones do reservations now and obs weekends are booked ugh so that&#8217;s what I get for not initially wanting to do it and now I can&#8217;t lol

Idk when my mom started giving us real food. I know we did the canned food for a minute. But until I started reading/being on here I never heard of feeding babies like whatever you are having for dinner

I&#8217;m so exhausted. My mom has been nice and let me nap. But A&#8217;s while waking up every hour from 11-5am is killing me. I don&#8217;t want to go home. Sigh


----------



## ladyoflocksle

I don't know about his parents. I know that we have a health form that parents have to fill out and they have to let us know if they have had the chicken pox vaccine but I am not sure if it is a requirement or not. I teach in Oklahoma so I am not sure about all of our requirements. 

We have around 5 snow days built in so if we do miss for snow we go to school on those days instead of having them off (for example we get President's Day off and Martin Luther King, Jr.day off, and a few others). Also depending on how many days we miss, the state will sometimes excuse the days and not have us make them up. I remember back in 2007 when I was still just an aide, we missed 2 weeks of school because of a bad ice storm and we didn't have to make up all of our missed days :)


----------



## Cppeace

There is no states that vaccines are mandatory in for anyone. There are only 3 states that vaccines are required for school. California, Mississippi and ... Vermont maybe? I can't remember the 3rd off hand. All the other states you can get religious or in many religious or philosophical exemptions. All 50 have medical exemptions for schools. 
Just FYI


----------



## shaescott

CP I think it&#8217;s West Virginia but don&#8217;t hold me to that either. That aside, what you said was correct. 

Facts on laws aside, I feel it may be best if we not go into personal opinions on vaccines on here, because I know there are people on this thread on both sides of the issue and many of us, including me, have very strong opinions on the issue which can lead to arguing and unpleasantness, as it has in the past. I don&#8217;t think anyone has gone into opinions yet but I felt I should say this before it happened.


----------



## pacificlove

Geez, if my dog requires to get the kennel cough vaccine to go to daycare and training classes , you'd think school and daycare for kids would have requirements too. Our island has a lot of anti vaccers and each year a couple of kids get whooping cough... Scary for those that have kids at school level and babies! Kids here basically have 4 places to go to (as in school, daycare and kindergarten) so the threat for them all exists. Drives me nuts on the different standards because one has 4 legs and one has 2.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm fine with that.
eta : directed at Shae


----------



## FutureMrs

Amen PL. I could never understand why my animals are required if for kennels but children dont for schools. Smh. Anyways as Shae said there are likely to be strong opinions. Popping in to say congrats Kit!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl I never thought about that but yeah here to get your dog groomed they must have rabies vaccine and boarding requires DAPP, rabies, and bordetella. But yeah I think we&#8217;ve done the vaccine conversation and if not ended well. Agreed to disagree.

I had read that as of last year all but 9 states require chicken pox vaccine. They are state laws not federal. Exemptions for medical reasons apply in all states. Some states allow exemptions for religious or personal belief. California just got rid of the religious and philosophical exemptions. I&#8217;m a public school teacher, so I tend to stay well versed in vaccine law/requirements for education.


ETA: https://www.pausd.org/health-services/health-requirements typical requirements 


Lady Fxed for your snow day in that case!
 



Attached Files:







009DE95A-3BC4-48E2-8A8C-26DF90DADCF8.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6









6EAC38BE-5428-4513-A5DE-A5316BE06C8D.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 3









B7FE45C4-C4C5-42F4-A548-BED0222C0E89.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

I think what you meant to say was that there are 3 states that dont allow religious or philosophical exemptions: CA, MS, and WV. But legally they are required in all states and you can petition for an exemption. Some states are easier than others. But to say they arent mandatory/required is technically and legally inaccurate


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I&#8217;m pretty sure it&#8217;s for public school, rather than in general.


----------



## Cppeace

https://www.ncsl.org/research/health/school-immunization-exemption-state-laws.aspx


----------



## pacificlove

Either way, can't please everyone!


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace, even your source says all states REQUIRE vaccines. There are exemptions that must be filed and approved that vary state to state, but proof of exemption or proof of immunization are required. I am arguing your phrasing not the legislation, and the fact that you correcting me with a condescending tone when I have firsthand experience as an enforcer of the law and as a parent who had to provide records to A&#8217;s daycare. But obviously you know more than I do.

Shae, in CA it&#8217;s required for all schools and child care regardless of whether it is public or private. Anything that has a classroom setting (enclosed area with numerous kids). The exceptions are private home schools and students on IEPs.

PL I think any time the government tells anybody what they can or cannot do somebody is gonna be heated lol


----------



## Cppeace

nvm


----------



## M&S+Bump

I dont know the laws on vaccinations here or whether they are required or not - I seem to remember the nursery and school my kids go to has a data check every year and pretty sure that asks whether vaccinations are up to date.

They dont routinely vaccinate against chicken pox here though - the first I ever heard of it was on BnB. My older three all had it at the same time the summer after Elisabeth was born, she was only like 6 months or something but didnt seem bothered in the slightest. I understand vaccinating against measles or mumps (my DH had mumps as an adult a few years back despite being vaccinated and it was awful) but chickenpox? :shrug: Probably my upbringing - we were just sent out to play and especially if it was summer, everyone actually hoped their kid would get it so it would be out the way with!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Ms I remember that in a lot of movies/tv shows where parents would hope their kids get chickenpox so they are immune to it since adult chicken pox is super scary? But I also feel like there have been cases where some people get a different strain of the pox and get it twice :(. Idk I just know chicken pox must be misery because I can&#8217;t even deal with mosquito bites 

So what&#8217;s new? What&#8217;s everyone doing for upcoming vacation time? My bro wants to go to Tahoe but I can&#8217;t leave the state unless I convince Andrew to let me go.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Also I was thinking about the sterilising conversation, and found it quite amusing how Im the polar opposite at work and at home. In work its facemask, sleeve protectors etc, the full works and Ill have washed my hands at least twice before I put gloves on to actually touch the client (and even then its only to clean the skin and put a dot on it, then another glove change) At home - well, not so much :rofl: The babys eating my shoe! Thats ok son, he wont damage it, hes not got any teeth.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I believe it is possible to get the pox twice, but very, very rare. It honestly wasnt that bad - mosquito bites are far worse (although I am allergic to them and react worse than most) I was out playing in the garden and continued as normal, other than a bit of itching I felt fine. My brother was pretty miserable for a couple of days as he got a fever with his and there was no kids medicines really. My kids didnt bother one bit except for Nat who hated the itching, but he was also not even two yet and is very sensitive to things like that even now. The boy cannot stand discomfort of any kind, you know his clothes in the washing pile because theyre the ones with no labels on.

Our Christmas starts this weekend as my dad is going away, so were going for Christmas dinner, presents etc this Saturday. My endoscopy is the 21st, then a full on weekend of Christmas at home, then his parents (thankfully only a few miles away) Im just hoping no-one else gets this rotten stomach bug because theres no time!


----------



## kittykat7210

Im one of the lucky few who were born completely immune to chickenpox! Go me :happydance:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I didnt even know you could vaccinate against the pox, my girls got the last year when Ella was 3 months , she also caught them. Wasnt too bad, and extremely satisfying picking all the scabs out of my girls Hair once they started falling off- but tbh I am abit weird lol. Also dont think its compulsary here for vaccines & going to public school- fairly certain they ask on a form and you just tick yes or now whether or not your kids vaccines are up to date. 

Im feeling super Christmassy ! Tree is up I love this time of year allthough I started off well, got the girls a few big pressies in October, a big £500 vet bill & my washing machine blowing up all in one weekend = has led to a lot of worry monies this month! I may not be able to get them as much this year- but xmas music, games, and yummy food is what its about, kids throw the plastic crap that costs a fortune at the bottom of their toy box- but hoping theyll look back on the memories more. 

Photo of my tree just to bring some festivity! X
 



Attached Files:







EC742564-CE77-4E13-8AD5-A7ADB8C11A69.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Ex continues to make my life hell

Will read and respond later


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Obviously cant check in without posting the test comparison! Lol

So heres todays & yesterday (yday was afternoon pee, & todays was FMU so not quite 24hrs ) think it may be a fraction darker? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







1B0F7725-0ED9-42B6-A232-6AEDA243EAE8.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs - oh no what&#8217;s he up to now? :hugs: come take a seat in the men hating club, I&#8217;m they&#8217;re no.1 member lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs :hugs:

Keeps looks visibly darker to me!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Heres our tree. The kids did it and I was too tired to start redoing it, but it looks ok lol
 



Attached Files:







2D1CD946-C1A1-4F1F-A4C9-9774265979B2.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

My mom got chicken pox twice and has had shingles 6 times. I think we may have genetically crappy immune systems lol. So I&#8217;m glad I got the vaccine. I also am required to have them all for nursing, even the flu shot (which of course has less than ideal efficacy). I actually have to get titers done to make sure I still have the proper immunity from childhood vaccines, and if not I have to get booster shots etc.


----------



## shaescott

My family hasn&#8217;t started putting up the tree because I&#8217;m away at college and they&#8217;re waiting for me to get home and help put it up. We use a fake tree because of a disastrous experience before I was born with cats attacking the tree. They don&#8217;t attack the fake tree.


----------



## gigglebox

Beautiful trees! Keeps I especially love yours <3 i hope to buy a "frosted" (flocked?) tree on sale this year after xmas to use next year. Although hubs hates my taste in trees...he says they look like department store displays lol! We started getting tackier with the tree afte Des turned 1. 

I'm hoping I can get my art studio up this upcoming year, then I can put a second tree in it. Idk.

Also lovely line porn <3 looks darker to me, too. 

I scored some sweet fuzzy leggings that are holiday themed! $8 and very cozy!


----------



## FutureMrs

Shingles 6 times shae?? Omg that mustve been hell for her! Thats awful!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

M&S - love the tree - that&#8217;s too cute you let the kids decorate, they started off doing mine, and I swiftly rearranged them when they went to bed :rofl: 

Gigs- ahh thank you, it&#8217;s a new one for me this year, I have a white tree with snow on in my back room, that we do with ice white lights and ice blue/silver baubles so it&#8217;s quite cold looking, this year I moved & now hve a front room too, so treated myself to a more &#8216;cosy&#8217; tree, got champagne gold decs, and the tree was from NEXT, do u have that store where you are? Are the kiddies excited for xmas? The only thing I wanted for xmas was the gift of being drunk lol, it&#8217;s my one time a year - maybe next year! P.s you cannot post re: xmas leggings and then not drop a pic! I want to see sAid festive leggings please! X

Dobs- how&#8217;s things? Hoping things are abit better with the man trouble xx 

I forgot to ask about chicken pox, did anyone see that post that went viral about giving babies ibruphophen calpol type stuff brought the spots out really badly and they ended up being hospitalised?! If it&#8217;s right I&#8217;m surprised it isn&#8217;t being told more to mums?


----------



## M&S+Bump

I was told by doc to alternate ibuprofen and paracetamol for them, albeit that was three years ago so maybe its changed. Would seem a really odd thing to happen tbh. I take everything on facebook with a shovelful of salt.

Literally just let the kids go to their friends house for fifteen minutes. She came to the door for them and Id usually say no because its pyjamas on at 6.45 but DH is out, I still feel like hell and if I dont get that 15 minutes of peace to sit in the toilet and cry, someone will die. I can only use one of the toilets (our ensuite which is furthest away from livingroom) right now until we find out what I have and if its contagious, so Ive had non-stop shouting from downstairs, can I, can I, can I? Itd be ok if they asked different questions but one will ask, be denied then within a minute another is asking the same thing. No, I said NO goddammit how many times do I have to repeat the same thing? Im in the toilet, leave me alone!!

I would usually rearrange decorations too, or at least distribute them slightly more evenly, but tbh Ive barely been out of bed since it went up and havent even looked at it properly yet. Being ill is over-riding everything.


----------



## shaescott

I second Keeps, I wanna see the leggings. 

Future - yes, 6 times. It&#8217;s kinda insane. Most recent was near her eye so that was a bit scary. She had to see an opthomologist to make sure it wasn&#8217;t gonna blind her. She&#8217;s got it in a different place every time she&#8217;s had it I think.


----------



## shaescott

SO wants to have real trees only when we live together, and I&#8217;m a bit concerned cuz I&#8217;ve never had a real tree in my entire life and idk how that works, I feel like fake ones are way easier to make look good and also no watering/upkeep etc.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Real trees need their water topped up and shed needles like crazy so cant stay up as long as fake ones. To me, they look nicer and definitely smell better, but I grew up with them. I think weve only had one real one in this house. Tell SO he can have whatever he likes as long as he does the setting up, looking after (including hoovering incessantly to keep the needles at bay) and disposal, and hold him to it. Its easy to say things like that while theres no chance theyre gonna happen for real any time soon so theres no point worrying about it. Also ridiculous to state I will ONLY have this and that in my house when you dont yet have a house or any real clue of what it will be like to have one. Kinda like first time mums getting all high and mighty about weaning or dummies or screen time or whatever - my child shall only eat handmade organic red pepper puree and sleep on a mattress made of virgin goat hair and decorated with gold leaf. Ok love, let us know how you feel about that in about nine months. My kid eats pureed chicken nuggets and his brothers shoes and sleeps in my bed, or in his swing, or on me, or generally I dont give a crap where as long as hes sleeping.


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I told him he could take care of it then. He grew up with only real trees and considers picking out the tree to be a very important event. But I&#8217;m dying at the virgin goat hair mattress decorated with gold leaf. :rofl:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hahaha, my dad used to just go to the woods and cut one down. We couldnt afford no fancy artificial ones. No electric fairylights on it either til I was about 9 or 10 (around when we moved to England and got an artificial one) - little clip on candle holders that you put real candles on and had to go round and light and blow out. Combined with dry needles and fresh resin, Im surprised the house didnt burn down tbh. But it did look and smell amazing, and even now I just dont get the same feeling from fake trees and fake lights. But they sure are easier and just a little less dangerous, perhaps.


----------



## kittykat7210

M+s that sounds lovely, I hate artificial trees and will always buy a real tree even though it is so much more expensive, but I do love a good fairy light!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

M&S - omg virgin goat Hair mattress :rofl: Ill take two! Lol I so wish I was one of those organised, youtube craft type mums, but it just aint happening? :shrug: and amen sister to taking a break where you can get one! Someone offering to have the kiddies Id definitely let them go, sorry to hear your still feeling poop, I realised they all like to spawn together when they notice mums feeling unwell, at least mine do ! 

Gigs - where the leggings at? 

Shae- hows things? 

Dobs- sending :hugs: hope your ok x

Afm- test today seems darker, the test lines starting to suck colour from
The control line now! :happy dance:
 



Attached Files:







46D23D03-E59D-47C8-A1F8-63F78DDAD9FF.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ok for a 4th time mum this is probably a really stupid question, but pregnancy dating apps seem to work off a 28 day cycle- mine is 31 days, so are you classed as 4 weeks pregnant the day AF is due? Trying to work out my dates and different ones say diff things x

EDIT to add - re: xmas trees, I use this febreeze frosted pine and spray it on and around my tree, ok its not quite the real deal but it does smell good! X
 



Attached Files:







5793969B-1333-4073-8560-989487593B5F.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m going to take a break for a while. <3. I&#8217;m not ok but eventually things will be ok. Maybe.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs :hugs: were here if you need us.

Keeps I would count four weeks at period due date, yes. It might not be totally accurate but unless you know the day you ovulated, its the best youve got.

Mystery contagion has been identified as salmonella. Im glad to have a name for it, now the hunt begins to establish where it came from and hopefully make them pay &#128545; I didnt eat a lot in the three days prior and most of what I did eat was shared by many and Im the only one who is sick so I have one real suspect.


----------



## kittykat7210

ALways here for you dobs :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I think were done bf :cry:

Ive been so dehydrated Im getting no more than 4oz in 24 hours pumping when hes not here, and trying to feed him, theres no let down so he just pulls back off. Hes taking a bottle fine etc but Im a bit sad it was so sudden and not of our own choice.


----------



## wookie130

Popping in with a prayer/vibe/whatever-you-do request:

A former BnB mom, who is the mother of a 25 week-old micropreemie (who is now miraculously 3 years old) is currently at the bedside of her little boy in a PICU, as he contracted RSV, and it is life-threatening to him. He is not doing well, and could very well die...they now have a DNR order in place. It is heartbreaking, particularly since he had made so much progress in his short life...he was starting to eat food orally, he was walking, interacting, etc. Seeing the posts of his decline is breaking my heart. Please keep Brittany and her little boy Carter in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Aw I saw that shared on Facebook Wooks. Heart-breaking :(


----------



## wookie130

It is. Brittany and I were both pregnant with our boys at the same time, and I was terrified for her when her water broke so early...Carter is beyond miraculous, and he was doing so well. I've always followed his progress, and he reminds me of so many children I've taught throughout the years.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs - :hugs: thinking of you x 

Wooks- I&#8217;m so sorry to read about your friend, I can&#8217;t even begin to imagine what they must be going through, I have everything crossed for them, poor baby :sad:

M&S - ohh no, I was really upset when I finished BFing daisy, I found it difficult because it was our special bonding/cuddle time. Do you think your supply may up abit when you&#8217;ve gotten over your illness? X


----------



## wookie130

Brittany said goodbye to her precious boy, Carter, at 1:57 this afternoon. I am utterly devastated for her, and her family. I simply cannot imagine them losing this battle, after he overcame so much, and made so many gains. I just don't know what I would do if that were my child. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;

His short life touched me deeply, as it did many others on BnB. He won't be forgotten.


----------



## kaths101

wookie130 said:


> Brittany said goodbye to her precious boy, Carter, at 1:57 this afternoon. I am utterly devastated for her, and her family. I simply cannot imagine them losing this battle, after he overcame so much, and made so many gains. I just don't know what I would do if that were my child. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;
> 
> His short life touched me deeply, as it did many others on BnB. He won't be forgotten.


So so sad, I saw her update on Facebook and gasped. I knew he was poorly but thought he would pull through. He was such a strong and brave little boy. Always in our hearts. Thoughts to all the family xx


----------



## DobbyForever

wookie130 said:


> Brittany said goodbye to her precious boy, Carter, at 1:57 this afternoon. I am utterly devastated for her, and her family. I simply cannot imagine them losing this battle, after he overcame so much, and made so many gains. I just don't know what I would do if that were my child. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128546;&#128546;&#128546;
> 
> His short life touched me deeply, as it did many others on BnB. He won't be forgotten.

Couldnt read and run on this. Im so sorry to hear this. Ill be keeping his family and friends in my thoughts and sending healing thoughts their way. I had hoped to hear a different ending to his story of strength and love, but I believe he is with his loving ancestors who will watch over and protect just as his wonderful parents did in life.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Its so awful Wooks. There are no words.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

So sad to read your update wooks. My thoughts are with the family. :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

I can&#8217;t believe it, I don&#8217;t even know what to say! Absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## gigglebox

I'm tearing up and knew nothing of it until you mentioned it. I am so sorry. I am terrified of losing my boys, I can't imagine the devastation of that reality. My thoughts are with them.

Ms, what do you suspect caused it? Even veggies/fruits are sometimes contaminated from soils I think. You may want to check local health reports and see if there are any outbreaks.

Keeps, great looking lines! How are you feeling? 

Dobs sorry things are rough again :( hope you boomerang back soon. 

As for plush leggings...I'll snap a pic when I actually wear them.

Still in the land of no sleep and quite tired. Trying to stay positive though and relish the extra time i get with him at night :haha: one day, approximately 13 years from now, he'll want nothing to do with me haha


----------



## M&S+Bump

I held my babies extra close tonight for sure.

Gigs, as soon as food poisoning was suggested on Thursday or Friday, I made a mental inventory of what I had eaten since the weekend so 3-4 days before I got sick, and theres very few things that were eaten just by me. One was a muffin so seems like an unlikely source. Two other dishes both came from the same takeaway - the rest of the family ate other food from the same order but none of them like hot sauce so it was only me who had the chicken wings (only had a couple because didnt particularly like them myself) and a pasta dish Id specifically ordered to take for lunch the next day so put it in fridge and re-heated the next day, like Ive done loads of times before. Literally everything else was shared at least between DH and I, if not the full family. :( All suspected food poisoning cases are immediately reported to the environmental health department who have already been in contact to trace my steps in the days before I got ill in case other cases come up that can be linked.

Im beyond even caring right now, I just want to not feel like crap. Day 9, and today I have eaten a few crisps, an ice lolly and a bowl of mashed potato for dinner that Im currently trying hard to keep down :cry: We have full Christmas on Saturday at my dads before they go on holiday and I am going to be one upset puppy if I have to just sit by and watch everyone else eat. Four out of the last five Christmases have been wasted by illness, three of them mine. Last year was the first nobody was sick!


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Just popping in to say that I am officially 1 day late. I am thinking about testing tomorrow morning if af doesn't show before then. I checked my cervix earlier and it is still high. But I know that it can change at any time. I am still not really having symptoms either way for af or BFP. So who knows what is going on with my body!

Wooks- so sorry to hear about your friend's little boy. That is heartbreaking :cry:

I just found out a couple of hours ago that my sister-in-law lost her mom today. Less than a month after losing her DH (my DH's brother) :cry:


----------



## shaescott

Wooks I&#8217;m so sorry for your friend&#8217;s loss. I can&#8217;t even begin to imagine. She and her family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I hope things get better soon and hopefully you&#8217;ll be back on here to let us know if you can. Take care of yourself <3


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Took a test this morning. BFN Probably means I am out this month :( Still no sign of af yet.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh M&S thats rough being ill over xmas, to me xmas day is all about the food & alchohol! :drunk: I have everything crossed that youll be better in time
For your xmas with family! Hope your getting lots of support with the kiddies- its rough when your Ill with littlens :hugs:

Gigs- hah totally understand that feeling, Im stuck between - jeez just grow up already and move out and visit me in Sundays, to staring creepily At them whilst theyre sleeping peacefully and preying for them never to grow up! Today is - how long to you move out? :haha: thanks- still feeling fine, no sumptoms really other than weeing lots! X

Lady- oh no sorry about bfn :hugs: can I be nosey and ask what ttc
Methods your using if any? OPKs etc? 

Afm - yesterdays cheapie definitely lots darker (CD 36) - which would have been 5 days past AF being due (have run out of FRER and now out of cheapies have ordered some more) 

Bit gutted today- I was diagnosed with hip dysplasia last year, and have full thickness cartilidge loss on my hips (basically the worst stage arthritis can get to) Ive been waiting on the waiting list for 6 months for steroid injections into my hip for pain relief, I was due in today under anaesthetic but had to cancel due to being pregnant- also finally found some medication that helps (tramadol) and have stopped taking them now due to being pregnant but pains creeping back and making me miserable!
 



Attached Files:







447DEAC7-059C-4BD3-B938-09D49766187D.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## M&S+Bump

Did you ask your doc abput the tramadol?

Sorry about bfn lady.

Im trying to gather the energy to get dressed and drag myself to the other side of Glasgow for my pre-op for next week. Really starting to feel like I should just rent a room at the damn hospital.


----------



## Breeaa

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Oh M&S thats rough being ill over xmas, to me xmas day is all about the food & alchohol! :drunk: I have everything crossed that youll be better in time
> For your xmas with family! Hope your getting lots of support with the kiddies- its rough when your Ill with littlens :hugs:
> 
> Gigs- hah totally understand that feeling, Im stuck between - jeez just grow up already and move out and visit me in Sundays, to staring creepily At them whilst theyre sleeping peacefully and preying for them never to grow up! Today is - how long to you move out? :haha: thanks- still feeling fine, no sumptoms really other than weeing lots! X
> 
> Lady- oh no sorry about bfn :hugs: can I be nosey and ask what ttc
> Methods your using if any? OPKs etc?
> 
> Afm - yesterdays cheapie definitely lots darker (CD 36) - which would have been 5 days past AF being due (have run out of FRER and now out of cheapies have ordered some more)
> 
> Bit gutted today- I was diagnosed with hip dysplasia last year, and have full thickness cartilidge loss on my hips (basically the worst stage arthritis can get to) Ive been waiting on the waiting list for 6 months for steroid injections into my hip for pain relief, I was due in today under anaesthetic but had to cancel due to being pregnant- also finally found some medication that helps (tramadol) and have stopped taking them now due to being pregnant but pains creeping back and making me miserable!

Congrats keep!


----------



## shaescott

Breeaa are you TTC again?


----------



## Breeaa

shaescott said:


> Breeaa are you TTC again?

Yes :baby:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh yay brea!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can't believe some of the ladies who have had babies are TTC again! This thread has been around forever!

Keep- congrats 

Lady- sorry about the bfn are you taking another tomorrow?

Works- I'm so so so sorry for her. I can't imagine. Their family is in my thoughts. 

Dobs- you're in my thoughts too. It will get better. 


That's all I remembered from the last couple pages. 

The boys birthday is in a couple weeks and I feel like I've done nothing to get ready. We have like 50 people rsvp already! Ugh. I'm exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well ladies no testing tomorrow :( Af showed up around noon today.

Keeps- I am not really doing a whole lot for ttc except temping and tracking O. I also take progesterone but it isn't going to do a whole lot of good. I am 46 so I think my fertility is just about gone. There is a big possibility that I will be getting a hysterectomy next year when I get out of school for the summer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish

A has a fever. I&#8217;m not amused that this is the second time I picked him up from daycare and immediately suspected fever then got home and confirmed fever. Like he&#8217;s warm af and has red cheeks why would you not check his temp?! r_r


----------



## Jezika

Going on shoddy memory here:-

Dobs Id be mad too. They should defo be picking up on that if theyre handling him.

Wooks - Im so sorry about your friend. My heart sank when I read your update about his passing. I hate being reminded of how cruel and unfair life can be.

Lady - so sorry about AF. How old are your older kids again?

Keeps - those are such strong and darkening lines! How would you feel about twins! Haha 

Breea - very exciting that youre TTC. Dont be a stranger.

M+S - I feel so awful for you, I really do. I so hope the nastiness shifts before Sat.

AFM Im feeling sad and overwhelmed because I was diagnosed with viral bronchitis and now Tillys caught it. She was so miserable and couldnt sleep well because she could barely breathe and now weve had to cancel her birthday party (tomorrow - the 15th - her actual birthday). Other than not wanting to spread our germs, its also been so hard to prepare for her bday while I was sick too and hubby was at work (so I feel you, Green). We made a special video of her first year of life, but thats about it. I feel sad because now there is literally nothing happening for her actual birthday tomorrow and I dont even know whether rescheduling will be a success so close to Christmas. Plus Im really bitter because we didnt have a Christmas last year because I had haemorrhaged, didnt have a Mothers Day because Tilly was in hospital, and now no birthday for her. How much do we want to bet something will happen at Christmas too? Its also robbing me of being gooey and reflective of the past year and how fast my baby is growing up. Poooooooooo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Posted this in baby but since pl and Jez are on


My kiddo had a fever, 102. I knew he had a cold and I had a fever the other night so I expected this. I gave him Tylenol and after an hour he was 100.8. But then three more hours later he was still 100.8 and his face is much more flush and for the first time ever he is refusing his bedtime bottle despite missing his feeding two hours ago. I have spoken to kaiser three times and his pediatrician is supposed to call me at 9am, but iDk how concerned I should be. Last time it only took one dose of Tylenol and was gone in 30m and his cheeks returned to normal. He&#8217;s so miserable rn. Do I just wait to talk to his doctor or would you take him to the Er? I have no idea what is normal


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Posted this in baby but since pl and Jez are on
> 
> 
> My kiddo had a fever, 102. I knew he had a cold and I had a fever the other night so I expected this. I gave him Tylenol and after an hour he was 100.8. But then three more hours later he was still 100.8 and his face is much more flush and for the first time ever he is refusing his bedtime bottle despite missing his feeding two hours ago. I have spoken to kaiser three times and his pediatrician is supposed to call me at 9am, but iDk how concerned I should be. Last time it only took one dose of Tylenol and was gone in 30m and his cheeks returned to normal. Hes so miserable rn. Do I just wait to talk to his doctor or would you take him to the Er? I have no idea what is normal

Can you check inside his throat dobs? Hows his breathing and heart rate?


----------



## Breeaa

Jezika said:


> Going on shoddy memory here:-
> 
> Dobs Id be mad too. They should defo be picking up on that if theyre handling him.
> 
> Wooks - Im so sorry about your friend. My heart sank when I read your update about his passing. I hate being reminded of how cruel and unfair life can be.
> 
> Lady - so sorry about AF. How old are your older kids again?
> 
> Keeps - those are such strong and darkening lines! How would you feel about twins! Haha
> 
> Breea - very exciting that youre TTC. Dont be a stranger.
> 
> M+S - I feel so awful for you, I really do. I so hope the nastiness shifts before Sat.
> 
> AFM Im feeling sad and overwhelmed because I was diagnosed with viral bronchitis and now Tillys caught it. She was so miserable and couldnt sleep well because she could barely breathe and now weve had to cancel her birthday party (tomorrow - the 15th - her actual birthday). Other than not wanting to spread our germs, its also been so hard to prepare for her bday while I was sick too and hubby was at work (so I feel you, Green). We made a special video of her first year of life, but thats about it. I feel sad because now there is literally nothing happening for her actual birthday tomorrow and I dont even know whether rescheduling will be a success so close to Christmas. Plus Im really bitter because we didnt have a Christmas last year because I had haemorrhaged, didnt have a Mothers Day because Tilly was in hospital, and now no birthday for her. How much do we want to bet something will happen at Christmas too? Its also robbing me of being gooey and reflective of the past year and how fast my baby is growing up. Poooooooooo.

Trying not to be a stranger but Ive missed so much. I need an app for this site for better/easier access. 

Hope Tilly feels better soon. :nope: Im sorry you had to cancel her bday party. Try not to be too upset. Im sure things will work out one way or another. Maybe not everyone can come to a rescheduled party, but Im sure some will still be able to make it. :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah his breathing is fine they made me count it on the phone. Throat is clear as well =\


----------



## Breeaa

DobbyForever said:


> Yeah his breathing is fine they made me count it on the phone. Throat is clear as well =\

Is he lethargic when awake?

I probably wouldnt rush to Er if it were me. Fevers are their bodys way of fighting off whatever is making them sick. Its weird that is isnt going down, but unless he has trouble breathing I dont see it being to concerning. It could be as simple as an ear infection (which could explain why he doesnt want to eat too) :shrug:. Thats just me though, trust your gut mama! If you feel like you should take him in, take him in. 

If you dont, dress him in cool clothes so he doesnt get hotter. Onesie maybe (as long as your house isnt freezing) at night. Just check on him often and hopefully hell wake up feeling better.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty Breezie! Hugs. My gut says i&#8217;m nervous over nothing but I just don&#8217;t like that it isn&#8217;t coming down. I haven&#8217;t checked his temp since his second dose because I was writing sub plans and pumping and trying not to b* ex. My family offered to come get him but tbh I don&#8217;t trust my stepdad and 18 year old bro and gf lol I only trust my mom and she has to stay at work until noon. He&#8217;s alert when awake which isn&#8217;t often but not his usual alert. I just hate to check on him with my cold hands while he is sleeping so nicely 

Also I hate turning the heater on cuz dust and super old so it gets chilly in here. Nothing a sleep and play and micrifleece sleepsack can&#8217;t fix though


----------



## M&S+Bump

With a fever a baby should be kept cool anyway - I had Nathaniel in pyjamas with a blanket on when his temp shot up with croup one time, because even though he was burning up, I know that what you actually feel like is frozen, and he was shivering. The paramedic made me strip him off to just a nappy :( 

If a dose of tylenol doesnt work, you can also get baby ibuprofen and the two can be given at the same time (I assume tylenol is paracetamol based) Babies can get sudden, high fevers and its really scary, but usually nothing in particular. But if in doubt, always go to doctor or hospital. Better going needlessly a hundred times than not taking them and it turning out to be the one time it was serious. Better safe than sorry especially with babies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies! He has an appointment in a few hours. He&#8217;s alert but at 100 and warming up so o gave him what I hope is his last dose of Tylenol. He ate two oz then projectile vomited everywhere. I have to drag him to work to print my sub plans once the sun comes out . But he hasb&#8217;t Eaten on 12 hours since he threw everything up this morning :(


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Brea- wow so will this be your 4th?! Yay on ttc! 

Green- wow, your babies have more friends then I do :haha: can&#8217;t believe they&#8217;re going to be one already! 

M&S I haven&#8217;t told my docs I&#8217;m pregnant yet as just put my next prescription in for tramadol, I wanted some back up ones before I tell them for either after I hve the baby or any days I feel I really NEED one. I&#8217;m planning on letting them know sometime next week. 

JEZ- Twins! :twingirls: :headspin: don&#8217;t even joke about that! Lol I&#8217;d panic badly, my friend says it&#8217;s 1/4 pregnancies that end in m/c - with this being my 4th statistically I feel at high risk, I know it doesn&#8217;t work like that but I can&#8217;t help but disattach/feel nervous until that first scan! Ohh I&#8217;m so sorry Tilly&#8217;s sick for her birthday, I&#8217;d throw her a little mini party with all the special people a little later so you&#8217;ve got some photos to look back on, she won&#8217;t ever know the difference when she&#8217;s older! Xx

Dobs- so sorry A is unwell, hoping doc has some answers for you<3

Lady- I&#8217;m sorry to hear that, but... I do find those :bfp: always creep up when you least expect it! 

Afm- so ex SO or what ever you want to call him, I like the word c*nt, told his family I cheated and the baby isn&#8217;t is, because he was too scared of his mothers reaction what a mouse! I&#8217;ve told him that was a new low even for him and to stay away from me! Looked at a EDD calculator (one that uses cycle length as well as mine are 31days not 28) and babies due date will be 18/08/18 <3 that date is strangely satisfying - I likey!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Keeps are you serious?! He told his family its not his baby?! That is disgusting. I would make him pay for a paternity test then go wave it in his mums face. What a f**king pansy, scared of his mama. 

Hope the sick babies are feeling a bit less miserable. Did A have his appointment yet?

Jez, honestly, in a few years you wont even remember all this. I genuinely have no idea what we did for any of the kids first birthdays. Dont feel bad about it, Tilly doesnt and wont care :hugs: once they start actually asking for a party and acknowledging their own birthday and/or Christmas, then go all out if thats your thing.

Brea how exciting :D

It was Ellas nursery nativity today. Ovary explosion lol - just as well Id just had a rough morning with Isaac (who cut his first tooth, is loaded with the cold and is now away to stay with SIL) or Id be jumping DH and planning #5 :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps I agree if you have to drag him for paternity stuff you can get the court to order that he has to pay. Dick move

Still in my own space sorry but A was checked and no signs of ear infection or other more pressing concern. Likely just whatever I caught from my students and brought home the other day because nobody is sick at daycare/I had a fever and I have had two or more students out every day this week


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- Saying a prayer for little A. Do yourself a favor, and grab a bunch of those plain-flavored Pedialite nursers, and between attempted feedings, offer one of those...it'll help keep his electrolytes up, and perhaps he'll have better energy to eat when hw needs to. Little mite needs to keep up his calories and nutrients, and to stay hydrated. Nice warm baths, a bit of pure lemon essential oil down his spine (diluted with some carrier oil, preferably) can help bring his temp down also. Light jammies for sure. Cool washcloth compresses on his neck, forehead, upper back. 

Keeps- What a freakin' asshat, seriously! How cowardly to not be able to tell his family the truth! I agree with the rest of the ladies. Slap him with a maternity test.


----------



## kittykat7210

I&#8217;m angry for you keeps, that&#8217;s truly unacceptable! What an absolute arsewipe!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keeps- what?! I can't believe that! And being in a family where one cousin possibly isn't his dads that rumor will never go away! Even if he fessed up, unless there's a test his family will always wonder (even though he knows the truth!)
Also I missed this. He's your ex now? Hope you're doing okay. 

Dobs- I'm sorry about A. Poor baby is always sick. Hope he has a speedy recovery. 

Jez- sorry y'all are sick and the party was canceled. I know the holidays have been messed up but you'll look back in years to come and laugh. And she's one, she won't even know it's her birthday. If you want you can always give her a cupcake or something fun on bet Birthday. Which is today right? Happy birthday!! 

Anyone else's LOs in the stage of giving you everything? As I'm here writing this post I've collected a remote, sippy cup, bottle, and two toys.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I forgot why I came on here. It was to tell you guys I'm actually wanting to test this month. No idea when or if I ovulated or when we even BD but I'm anxious and I just want to test!

I got two more toys! But I had to give the remote back.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Jez- My oldest (DS) is 27 and my youngest (DD) turned 25 in Oct. My DH (2nd) doesn't have any bio kids. We have been trying since I was 40 (had a tubal reversal) to have a baby together. The one time I did get pg it ended in a m/c at 5 weeks. I was 42 at the time and we had been ttc for a little over 2 yrs. It is just really heartbreaking because I really wanted to give my DH a child of his own. He and his first wife had 4 losses :(


----------



## DobbyForever

K only went back a few pages and I have a bit of a headache

Breeaa welcome back to the TTC world! I love it! 

Green big hugs just do one thing at a time. It&#8217;ll be super fun and amazing no matter what. That&#8217;s so sweet! They&#8217;re sharing with mommy! <333 I hope you test&#8230; POSITIVE! ;)

Lady sorry to hear af showed. Keeping my fxed you can have a child with DH.

Jez big hugs. I know it stinks to not have those firsts on the actual firsts, so I hope the first time you do get to celebrate all out makes up for it. Big hugs. I hope the two of you feel better! I agree, maybe wait and reschedule for after the holiday? I know it&#8217;d be about a month late, but you&#8217;d have a better chance of people showing up. And sure there is a lot of growth in a month, but ultimately she&#8217;ll be close to one and the pictures and experience will still be f&#8217;adorable

MS what&#8217;s a nursery nativity? Like a Christmas pageant at preschool? Lol sorry! I&#8217;m like translating to American :rofl: I love that you have #5 on the brain even if it&#8217;s not an actual plan atm ;) Hope Isaac feels better and everything goes smoothly next week. If you can swing it, I say get a room. But then again when my stepdad says &#8220;that&#8217;s what private schools are for&#8221; I just stare at him like f* you with what money so idk what your situation is like but I literally just got rid of most of my cable extra services just to save $55/month hahah

Oh and whoever mentioned pedialyte (sp?) that so worked! The advice nurse mentioned it as well, so on my way home from work I went to target and got a bottle of the unflavored one. He took two 2 oz bottles (.5oz pedi and 1.5 just bm), took a loooong nap, and now he's back to eating his full 4oz bottle WITH all his fortifications and keeping it down. It could be total coincidence but idk. They said give him a half oz between feedings, but he sleeps between feedings so I just mix it into his bottle. I assume they wanted it not mixed in so you could be sure he got the full half oz each time versus risking him not finishing the bottle and not knowing how much he actually got. Fever has not resurged, so I am thrilled. Overall he is on the mend :) Plus ex gets his keys tomorrow and starts phase 1 of move out. Part of me is sad because I do love him and he does have his moments and he is A's dad, but then other moments he calls me a bitch for pointing out that this morning he was asleep on the couch and wouldn't help me because I ran the dishwasher last night while he was sleeping (which I've had to do so many times when I slept on the couch) because every one of A's bottles were dirty since I couldn't set him down yesterday. And I was like it's kind of lame that you were sleeping meanwhile I send one email at 4am that I'm taking A in to print my sub stuff and I had THREE coworkers show up early to work, come to my classroom, and offer to help me make copies/ watch A without being asked.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry ladies to those of you going through tough times with spouses and sick kids...

Jez, pretty sure Logans first birthday was just another day to him. 

Green, yes! L brings me stuff and sometimes he'll take it right back too. He'll even bring me his snacks to feed me. He's also had a short period where he tried to put his building blocks into my mouth, he giggled over that one! Haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- glad A is on the mend! Since he's sick he'll probably sleep more than normal so I'd say pediolyte in his bottle is totally fine. And if he rufuses that you can always offer it on its own. Also, pro tip, buy the smaller individual 4 pack to keep on hand! Since the bottle has to be thrown out after like 24 hours or some nonsense?

Pl- yes! Michael tries to feed me! The first time I actually ate a snack he was so confused. I think he wanted it back haha. Now he giggles and tries to get me to eat his snacks with him. 


So tomorrow is CD 24... why do I have this urge to test when I don't even think we did it much?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Sharing is good! Good to get the practise in so early haha.

A nativity play is the kids acting out the story of the birth of baby jesus - its traditional round here even in non-denominational schools but my kids go to a catholic primary so even more so they do all that kind of stuff. Elisabeth was one of the three kings. Nursery is daycare/kinder etc, here they get 15 hours free a week after age 3 so most people will put them in even if theres a parent at home, in preparation for school. The nurseries are often attached to schools and feed directly into their attached primary school usually (not mandatory though, you can choose school as long as youre in its catchment area)

Our nursery has been chosen to run a government trial of 30 hours free (9-3 inc lunch rather than 9-12 or 1-4 each day as it is now) so were going to keep Elisabeth there an extra year instead of have her be the youngest in her class at school.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Elisabeth is the king in red on the left :)
 



Attached Files:







EC50AAC9-5F44-43E6-9AB5-3DC95080CFC9.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 17


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww look at them so cute!

Gotcha! Yeah round my parts we call it a Christmas pageant which always bothered me because to me pageant = toddler and tiaras not a Christmas play about Jesus. Idk we&#8217;re weird

K it&#8217;s 3am so i forgot what else/I am going to bed


----------



## DobbyForever

Dudettes I smh just can&#8217;t even
Keep in mind this is part of a conversation with him trying to convince me to work it out
- he called me mental
- He said I have low intelligence
- He said my job is unimportant and can be done by any unskilled/untalented person
- He said he will undo the damage of my raising his son by telling him his mom is crazy
- Called my stepfather and brothers p*ssies because they help me take care of Aiden/ treat the women in their lives with respect 
- Told me my family can f*ck off
- Said he is not abusive and mocked me for being offended because &#8220;it&#8217;s not like he hits me or anything&#8221;
- Called A a b*st*rd and sees nothing wrong with it because it&#8217;s the legal definition
- My personal favorite: Told me I shouldn&#8217;t need help feeding Aiden because &#8220;how hard can it be to warm up a bottle because it&#8217;s not like I even breastfeed I just pump and put it in a bottle&#8221;
Like I can&#8217;t even. I had a nightmare I got to court and my attorney wasn&#8217;t there. I wish I lived in my parent&#8217;s county. My &#8220;p^ssy&#8221;brother just finished a summer judicial internship in their family court system and got glowing recommendation letters from multiple judges/my stepdad knows all the judges and is on good terms with them.


Then proceeded to be nice because he knows I&#8217;m sitting on two imax 3d center seats to see Star Wars tonight.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok dobs...he is definitely the definition of abusive, I guess he's never heard the term "verbal abuse". Oh that grinds my gears, they way he can just turn it off to benedit himself. I really hope the whole peocess isn't dragged out. But I do think you might be able to get him to blow up in front of the judge/attorneys. How is A feeling now?

Ms, I'm over here with aching ovaries, too! We are getting on a shared insurance plan that covers a huge chunk of maternity care (all but 3k, which is much less than the $7,500 I paid to have Lev). 

Now I just need a new/bigger car :-k 

GREEN WHAT?! A possibly bfp on the horizon??? How are you feeling about it? Do you think y'all will be back to ttc'ing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ikr when he moves out i&#8217;m sending him articles on IPV from the who and cdc (lol so many acronyms)

I just read women who go through IPV have higher associations of SGA and now I feel like it&#8217;s my fault A is small my gyn told me to leave Andrew at my first prenatal 

Druxkg hkcgivixti

Gigs what kind of car do you have now?

I think he&#8217;ll blow up when we get to money cuz i&#8217;m Sure i&#8217;ll Get supervised visitation and i&#8217;m Going to ask that we use a court appointed supervisor selected by me but paid by him. My parents said they would because it&#8217;s for A but i&#8217;m Not going to subject them to him.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs- All of that cements my feelings about ex. Yuck. Glad the pedialyte helped!

I love the baby fever happening around here! AFM, I am happy to be done, and had that feeling so strongly as I was waiting to be wheeled back to the OR before having Charlotte. My uterus could definitely not handle another baby...it would be life threatening. This baby shop is closed for business! 

I have to say that at 6 weeks pp, I'm STILL bleeding, and I'm fairly sure I got my period, even though I'm nursing every 3 hours around the clock. I believe this is some hormonal wackiness due to having my tubes tied, but I don't know. My post-partum appointment is on Monday, so that should clear me of any lifting restrictions...yay! I can lift and carry my other two kids, and vaccuum my house by myself!

M&S- That nativity looks beautiful! Hannah's holiday singing concert for preschool was last weekend, and it was adorable! 

Jez- So sorry you're sick, and Tilly too. &#128549; I'm terribly sorry you had to cancel her party. 

Greene- I love when babies do cute things like giving you a pile of weird objects. Perhaps those were your Christmas gifts! :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm just popping in to say I'm sad. And it's dumb that I'm sad but I am a little. AF showed today. I've had the same type of cycles as I did pre-pregnancy which means there's a very good chance I'm not ovulating. It could obviously always change in the future but as of now my body is still broken.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Greenie. I know your ttc journey was not the smoothest trail, but it resulted in two absolutely stunning boys. Hang in there. You will have that third baby in time. It never made me feel better but try to see every non bfp cycle as one more month you are better prepared for your new addition


----------



## wookie130

Well, Greene, you may not be ovulating on your own, but you're still fertile in the sense that you've conceived, and also carried multiples to term, and have had live births. Odds are very much in your favor you can do this a third time!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh A just grabbed the bottle from me and fed himself! Nooooo :cry:


----------



## Jezika

Aww Dobs thats cute, no? Sorry about all the awful crap with ex. Btw have you ever considered recording some of the things he says as evidence to potentially help your case in the future? I dont know about where you are, but here it is legal even without the other persons consent as long as youre part of the conversation thats being recorded. Also glad A is feeling better and that I didnt see your message to give advice at the time you asked what to do, as I definitely wouldve said go to ER even though you wouldnt have really had to. But thats coz we had a similar situation (temp not going down, but also vomiting) and turned out to be a really nasty UTI/ blood infection. I think it scarred me.

Lady - would you consider something like using a donor egg or surrogacy? 

M+S - watching a nativity would have about finished my ovaries off too. But I think they still need a bit more coaxing. Theyre gradually softening up, though. 

Green + PL - yes, Tilly likes giving me things too, and usually expects them back. I did eat something she put in my mouth once too, and she was shocked. She also likes to take tissues and clean surfaces. She legit did my dusting a few weeks ago :lol: Oh and we have this toy phone that rings and we like to pretend we are speaking to someone on it and then hand it to her and she puts it to her ear, so cute. 

Gigs - glad you got some new insurance sorted. Did you say youre TTC#3 next year?!

Green - I get your disappointment. It sounds like youre definitely ready to TTC. Would you consider trying in a more hardcore fashion? Like the others said, I know your previous TTC journey wasnt a fun one, but I think its extreeemely likely youll get a healthy BFP in time. 

AFM I quickly got over the sadness of cancelling Tillys party. I know I get so dramatic and negative in the moment (about a lot of things) and then move past it quite quickly. It seems silly looking back on half the stuff Ive whined about. Anyway, we are rescheduling for next week and Im glad we did cancel because it was nice to chill in the end.

I did spend some time reflecting on the past year and how far Tilly has come. I cant believe shes her own little person now and exploring the world around her with all her innocence and curiosity. Shes also finally taken some steps in front of me and is getting braver with trying to walk. Shes babbling a tonne and saying a couple words that make sense (Dadda, which doesnt always mean Daddy, Sessa for our cat Sesame) but she does understand a lot of things (e.g., no, stand up, give it to so-and-so, throw, open, dont touch, hello, bye bye, biscuit, ball, foxy, Christmas tree, Sesame, light, clap, high five, linky, milky, water, dance, bounce, jump, hug). It now only seems to take a few repetitions for her to remember something long term. Its fascinating to watch her playing now and get a glimpse of what might be going through her head.


----------



## wookie130

Jez- One year-olds are the best! They're hilarious, and literally soaking everything up around them! There's still a lot of "baby" left to enjoy too...I know she seems so big, but now that my oldest is entering kindergarten in the fall, and my fella is going into preschool...ugh. They look so huge now to me, and that is even more exaggerated now that I have a tiny 6 week-old. One year-olds are awesome, though. So much cuteness!


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I hear you I&#8217;m shocked I didn&#8217;t end up going in lol.

CA is a two party consent state. So before every recording you have to get explicit verbal consent and written if you can as well. The other party can end the recording any time, and I think you can even change your mind after the fact. I record things so I remember they happen and what was said, but if I used them in court any judgement would be thrown out because illegal evidence was used to get it.

Tilly sounds like so much fun! Ugh I both can&#8217;t wait for A to be at that stage but also my heart aches so much that he is growing so fast. I&#8217;m especially unsure if I will ever have a second kid now. I have the best stepdad but he still treats his bio kids better than us. So idk I would ever want A to go through that. Idk. I don&#8217;t even want to date ever


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that&#8217;s such bullshit cuz it means there&#8217;s no way to prove abuse unless there are other witnesses. Like Jesus someone needs to sue the damn state for that one. Sorry A is growing up too fast but also sooo cute that he grabbed the bottle. 

I read everything but I&#8217;m just too tired to respond to it all. Much love.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Jezika- No we won't be doing donor eggs or surrogacy because my DH wants the baby to be biologically ours. He is against using any of that and says that if it is meant to be it will happen and if not then that was meant to be, too. It is really getting depressing to have af show up month after month. I know that I am lucky to have my 2 older kids but my arms and heart aches for the LO I would love to have with DH. But at the same time I am ready to get off of the merry-go-round. I am thinking that maybe it is just time for me to move on and just enjoy the rest of the time we have together. Maybe someday I will get some grandkids and that will help...I hope!


----------



## mrs.green2015

They do grow so fast! Dobs I totally get it being even harder when you're not sure about having another. Makes it even harder. 
On the bottle front, it's sad but you're going to love it. Once my boys started getting really comfortable with it, night feedings got so much easier. Give them a bottle in their crib! lol okay probably a bad habit but hey it worked for us. 

Jez- glad she is feeling better!the boys are understand more and more every day too! It's funny when you realize they understand you and it's almost like "wait how long have you understood what I was saying?"
Except for "no" Michael mostly laughs *eye roll*


On TTC defiantly don't want to get more serious about it. For 2 parts- 1. I don't have that kind of energy. 2. If I do track and learn I'm not ovulating that'll make it too serious. I'll probably get a bfp in a couple years when I've completely given up on my body haha


----------



## gigglebox

Green how long have you had your period back? Might is still be adjusting? What helped me get through 12 months of ttc'ing was keeping in mind that i will absolutely love the kid i end up birthing, and that child could not have been conceived any other cycle. I am so smitten with my boy that I am not bothered now he took a little while to conceive.

Whoever asked, yes, we are most likely having a third but it is a matter of timing, finances, and getting a larger vehicle!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs to all and baby dust

Afm :yay: ding dong the ass is gone! Well he forgot some stuff including my rent check! r_r. He says he will bring it this weekend but let&#8217;s wait and see. He wasn&#8217;t fully out until midnight r_r so my plan is to drop A off at daycare in an hour then come home to change the locks. That way i&#8217;m Not worried about having to grab him / the sun will be up. I&#8217;d wait until after work but idk if my process server is serving him today or not. He did leave his key but I have no idea if he has a copy of it. I have so much furniture to replace and i&#8217;m 4K in debt and until I get child support my CASH expenses are like 1.5k more than I make drfghjgffyjjh


----------



## wookie130

That's huge, Dobby! Sorry to hear about the finances...it'll be rough, but hopefully that child support will come rolling in soon enough, if all will start to balance out a bit more.

6 weeks pp visit today! Dental appointment later!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- can't wait until you start TTC! 
PS- I still need to get those pics. I haven't forgotten!
Oh and I was in bcp from Febish-July and I've been off everything since. So most likely not. 

Dobs- that's such a huge victory that's he's out! And I agree defiantly change the locks. I don't trust people. Sorry about the finances but it will work out in the end. The important thing is he is out! 

Wook- 6 week pp check AND a dentist appointment in the same day? Ew.


----------



## shaescott

SELFISH POST

Thought I&#8217;d update you ladies on everything going on for me regarding college and surgery etc. 

College: Bragging ahead. 

All is well. Still waiting for final grades from 2 more classes but so far I have all As and Bs, including an A- in A&P! Lots of girls dropped out cuz they didn&#8217;t get the required B- for the nursing program so I&#8217;m proud of myself for getting that 90. 

I got an 84 on the final exam and I napped instead of studying because I was sick. I&#8217;ve had an awful cold lately and all through finals. But yeah I didn&#8217;t study and woke up 10 minutes before the exam and my nose was running the whole time and I still pumped out an 84. The exam was only 15% of my grade so if I&#8217;d got a 13 on the test I would&#8217;ve still got an 80 in the class. I did the math out. That&#8217;s why I let myself nap instead of study. 

My roommate was great but she wanted to room with her friend next semester so next semester I&#8217;m rooming with one of my friends I made. It was very friendly and she&#8217;s still my friend and everything, it wasn&#8217;t anything against me, so it was all good. 

Surgery:

I had my pre-op testing today. That was literally going over my charts and addressing any medical issues I have with an NP, getting blood drawn, and talking to a nurse anesthetist named Juan (that&#8217;s how he introduced himself) about my charts again, confusing poor Juan with my sleep apnea because I don&#8217;t fit the profile at all haha. Juan told me I&#8217;ll be getting general anesthesia. I figured as much. 

Surgery is scheduled for the 21st, so Thursday. They&#8217;re doing robotic rectopexy which is laparoscopic. If all goes well I should be home for Christmas. I really don&#8217;t want to be in the hospital on the 25th, so prayers/thoughts/vibes appreciated for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. 

I&#8217;m really hoping the remnants of my cold will be gone for Thursday. I have a lingering productive cough and stuffy nose. They looked at my throat at the pre-testing but they did it so quick they might not have seen my post nasal drip. Whoops. As long as I&#8217;m okay for Thursday, it&#8217;s all good. 

Okay end long selfish post. Much love to you all.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs - eek on impending ttc front! Super exciting! I have a 7 seater but still worried about putting FOUR children in it as car seats/boosters are so bulky - plus Ill prob need boot room for a double pram! 

Greeny- sorry to hear about AF- I like your approach of not taking it too seriously right now, I always found those :bfp: snuck up on me when least expected! If you were on BCP maybe it takes a while for your body to re-adjust? Are you hoping for quite a close age gap with the boys then? 

Dobs- yay! Glad to hear hes gone and now you can put all your energy on the little dude in your life who makes you happy! People that bring you down arent worth a second thought- allthough Ive been there and do understand! X

Shae - congrats on your exam results!! All that hard work paid off! And have everything crossed youll be home in time for xmas!

Afm- Poor Ella has suspected scarlet fever - took her to the doc who said eczema?! :saywhat: its 100% not eczema! She has a blotchy rash up her chest, round her face, back of neck etc and been poorly with it, poor baby she doesnt look great, took her to the chemist who said hed be very surprised if it isnt scarlet fever and to bring her back tomorrow. Of course when I was in the chemist a FRER and CB digi accidentally fell into my basket :haha: FRER super dark it sucked the dye from the control line!
 



Attached Files:







D1045B30-A577-452F-8C0A-8A6D61F1D3A6.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Cppeace

Side note, I just beat Scarlet fever- took me forever to figure out what it was but I beat it now with echinacea.


----------



## shaescott

So sorry Ella probably has scarlet fever :( poor baby. 

CP how do you treat it with echinacea? Like with a cream or oils or something?


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like the only person who doesn&#8217;t know what scarlet fever is. 

Shae fxed you&#8217;re home for Christmas! Congrats on the killer grades!

Keeps lol at the falling into the cart. Love the test update! Sorry if you mentioned but when is your first appointment? And how did things go with daddy-o? Wasn&#8217;t he on some high horse about dragging you to the clinic today? Hope Ella gets better soon :(

Wool I second green lol

Thanks ladies it is so nice. I actually look forward to coming home. I made brownies today and nobody moo-ed at me! I ended up changing the lock after work since I couldn&#8217;t find my screwdriver, which worked out well because my mom picked up A from daycare. I&#8217;m bummed I can&#8217;t take him to SF Santaland but I did reserve a time on Wed to take him to my local mall Santa. Hoping it&#8217;s not hell/he isn&#8217;t cranky because it&#8217;s smack in the middle of nap/feeding


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I had to google scarlet fever haha, I&#8217;d heard of it but didn&#8217;t know what it was. It&#8217;ll be cool to learn about so many diseases in my nursing classes. 

Oddly enough my blood pressure today at my pre-op testing was high: 136/85. When I was 15 it was 90/57 or so, and it&#8217;s been creeping up the past years, from 110/65 more recently, and now to this. I&#8217;m getting concerned about it. I always had low blood pressure, not high. My mom says I need to start exercising more or something. Effort. Meh. 

On the other hand I&#8217;m still 135 lbs so the freshman 15 didn&#8217;t happen here. After the cruise I was 132 but I was like 129 before that so if you count the starting point as 129 since I probably lost the cruise weight, I&#8217;ve only gained 6 lbs, and if you don&#8217;t count the 129, I&#8217;ve gained 3 lbs. Idk. But I do know that I need to work out. I walk around on campus so I probably have a slightly bigger butt lol but that&#8217;s about it, and it&#8217;s a very small campus. Still considering work out world, the local gym, but with my work schedule I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;ll ever have time to go... maybe I&#8217;ll be boring and just use the fitness center my college has, it&#8217;s just that it doesn&#8217;t have classes, only machines, and that&#8217;ll make me bored. I&#8217;m terrible at getting into exercise. I do it for a little bit and then I just get bored and stop.


----------



## DobbyForever

Working out is overrated *she says as she shoves a brownie in her face*


----------



## Jezika

Memory sucks plus Im toilet typing so sorry for missing stuff.

Shae - congrats on good grades! I always wondered, though - whats A+P? And what will your surgery involve? Must be quite the op of you have to stay for potentially that many days overnight(?). Oh, and cools your blood pressure be high because youre a little anxious at time of testing? (I know you said its been creeping up... maybe each time you get more and more nervous because of the previous reading and then it goes up more and more because of it... or maybe thats a reach).

Dobs - congrats on being done with ex and finally having your own space. I know that was tough as hell, so serious respect from over here. Hope mall Santa delivers. I was excited till you mentioned the possible pervyness of it a few weeks back, which soured it for me. Just as well, coz we missed our Santa appt last weekend, haha.

Scarlet fever - no idea either. Hope you can get it sorted though, Keeps. That sucks for poor Ella. And Im still holding my breath for twins btw...

Lady - I though DHs sperm could still be used with a donor egg or surrogate? Anyway, I really hope something works out or you guys make peace wirh it. I appreciate it must be so hard when its somethjng you really want but isnt happening.

Wooks - yes I feel like its a wonderful age, truly. I also cant wait till shes talking and saying funny things. However, I did just fill out a one-year check-up questionnaire for our paediatrician and apparently she should be saying at least three words by now? Of course now Im concerned that shes not. She says Dadda and knows what it means but I doubt she always means Dadda when she says it (she says it all the bloody time). She says the beginning of our cats name, but not frequently. Apparently it has to be consistently used. The only thing she says consistently is bye-bye, so I wouldnt really say she says three things. Maybe because my half-assed speaking Hungarian to her 20% of the time has slowed her? Anyway, will ask paed on Thur. I hear language often explodes at around 15-18 months.

Not proofread, gotta shower now :)


----------



## shaescott

Jez- A&P stands for Anatomy & Physiology. I honestly don&#8217;t know too much of what happens during the procedure, I just know they&#8217;re going in laparoscopically so through my abdomen and they&#8217;re doing something to reattach parts to where they&#8217;re supposed to be but aren&#8217;t. That&#8217;s about all I&#8217;ve got haha. It could be 2 days, since I&#8217;m young and healthy. But it also could be 3-4. Apparently doctors like to be a bit more lenient with letting people go home when it&#8217;s christmas time, so if I have to stay longer than 2 days chances are I&#8217;ll still get home on Christmas Eve. Anyway, I believe what makes it that I need to stay in the hospital that long is I&#8217;m supposed to be regaining my bowel function during the stay. Also post-anesthesia and I gotta let my abdomen heal. I hope I don&#8217;t have obvious scars from it. I know they do their best to reduce scarring but ya know.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and Jez from what I&#8217;ve heard about being raised bilingual, a delay is normal but it&#8217;s temporary and they will catch up.


----------



## mrs.green2015

3 words.l consistently?! My boys don't (and yes I realize they're a month behind neurologically but I don't see one month changing it) max says dada and mama. He for sure knows what mama means but like Tilly, I'm sure uses it when he doesn't want me since he never stops saying it. Michael says mama. That's pretty much it. He has says dada plenty of times but not a lot. We're working on sign language and yes and no a lot though too. Max screams and get frustrated easily and I think it's because he can't communicate what he wants, so we're working on it. He knows what the sign for milk means but he hasn't done it yet. Michael does it when he wants something, not just milk. *face palm*


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, from speaking with a special needs pediatric intake nurse: raising a child bilingual won't slow down their ability to pick up words, but it may take them longer to string the correct words together (as in to be clear to an adult). So, no, it's not a disadvantage! 
We had similar concerns at Logans 1 year check up and our doctor totally counted all that as words. 

It's so cute when Logan is supposed to be falling asleep and he's quiet, then all of a sudden: "DAD!" from Logan, as if he's testing the waters.. will dad come get me? And then he's out...

Shae: fx for the surgery!! And good job with the exams!

Dobs: glad to hear ex is out. Good for you, be strong lady, I know you can do this!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, well done. Enjoy those brownies.

Baby words - our 2.5 yo niece still barely puts two words together - she prefers to grunt and point and whine, and nobody is concerned yet. I feel like Joe had a few words at around 1, but it wasnt much (toast and juice lol) and now you cant shut any of them up.

Shae - good luck on Thursday. Im in on Thursday too but only as a day patient even though its general anaesthetic for me as well. Theyre not cutting me though, except for biopsies. Im amused though that they want to keep you in for days after a lap procedure and let me leave less than 24 hours after c-section :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol sorry Jez!!! I&#8217;m sure most aren&#8217;t pervs (they run background checks) and are just there to make some extra holiday money from the easiest job ever! You just sit there and wave and say ho ho ho you don&#8217;t have to smile cuz the Bears but as Tyra would say you do have to smile with your eyes :rofl: but Idk I still think it&#8217;s overrated but being his first one and my friend just posted her cute one I was like why not. I also love your honesty lol

Tbh Shae unless you keloid I wouldn&#8217;t worry about scarring. The only people I know who were left with any scars are people who keloid. But I also don&#8217;t Interact with a lot of people lol

Lady I get what he is saying. He wants the baby to be a mix of you and him. I&#8217;m the same way and tbh it&#8217;s the one reason why I would never romantically date a woman. I wanted a child that was biologically a mix of my partner and myself. I admire women for whatever family choices they make, elective or otherwise, but there is something magical about seeing the combination of yourselves in your baby when possible. So I will keep my fxed for you two.

On the language front no idea about anything. We started signing but I often forget and I know they do not sign consistently at daycare. I sign change (clothes or diaper), milk, eat (solids), more, all done, mommy. I know i&#8217;m Supposed to pick ten but idk i was thinking play, nap, goodnight or something idk maybe toy Idk oh but I do also sign mommy loves you

Pl lol that&#8217;s cute!!! A babbles then just mid babble passes tf out lol

The brownies were meh I opted to put walnuts which I regretted so oh well lol I still enjoyed eating one without mention of my weight :)


----------



## DobbyForever

And I have the best pediatrician ever. She renewed my pump for three more months and responded so sweetly to my 3am is it my fault A was SGA rant


----------



## shaescott

M&S - maybe your niece has the ability to string words together but is lazy lol, that&#8217;s what happened with my sister. She knew if she went to my mom and said &#8220;juice?&#8221; That my mom would get her juice, but in this situation we were at my aunts house and my mom told her to go ask my aunt. She went to my aunt, who is a no-bullshit kind of person, and said &#8220;Aunt __ can I have some juice please?&#8221;. My mom was floored, she&#8217;d been so worried because she hadn&#8217;t been using full sentences. Honestly I think my mom was stricter with her mommy regimens with me, always telling me to use words and complete sentences (I don&#8217;t remember if she did but it&#8217;s likely since I was the only kid at the time).


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jez - Ella s 14 months and I think she only just says 3 words, &#8220;Mumma, bye & ello&#8221; and waves, but I&#8217;m not worried tbh I&#8217;m quite laid back with stuff like that I think all babies do things at different rates, Ella still can&#8217;t walk, and still has no teeth, yet I see some 5 month olds with two teeth! Babies are all so different x 

Shae & M&S - good luck with your hospital stays! I love hospital, no kids, tv in bed, food In bed and no housework, I love labour as it&#8217;s an excuse for a hospital (aka holiday) stay, and I love it! But I am weird :haha: 

Back to the docs today and finally have antibiotics and cream for Ella, she has an ear infection and some sort of viral rash/suspected scarlet fever, poor pudding hope she&#8217;s better intime for Christmas! I am also starting to feel nauseous now l, especially when I have an empty tummy, pears seem to be helping lots, I&#8217;m dreading when the MS well & truly kicks in!


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk if you can really call a 2.5 year old lazy. But that could be the teacher in me. I&#8217;d say strategic: why take the extra time and energy when a single word suffices? Or conditioned. I had to tell my fifth graders to answer in complete sentences on a test r_r

Keep booo Ms but glad you found something (plus that is has a high water content) that helps you feel better. Fxed Ella is better in time for the holiday!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thanks Dobs - how are you feeling now its just you and little man? I find it a lot easier on my own not having to try and predict what mood their dad would be in x 

So obvs I like just peeing on stuff - thats normal right? So thought Id try an OPK to find it gave a blazing positive, I havent had a line that strong even when I was ov, I did think it would have a second line but not a + dark second line, anyone heard of that before or know why they do that?
 



Attached Files:







20A94209-2A53-4663-BD87-9DBC59A0E262.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

So mich happier. He&#8217;s been blowing up my phone all day eye roll. It&#8217;s stressful because idk when he is getting served so i&#8217;m Just waiting for that storm. But since I did everything alone anyway i&#8217;m Just grooving along :). Except poor A is sick again!! I was pissed st work because my student goes I had a fever last night and I tried to send her home and they sent her back to class when school policy is no school 24 hours after fever breaks! ugh

Keeps idk the science but the chemicals use also detect hcg in large quantities so some people try to use opks as hpts it tbh by the time they are blaring you should have a positive hpt or they do it every day to see if it gradually gets darker


----------



## DobbyForever

An ovulation test works by detecting the surge in luteinizing hormone (LH) that precedes ovulation. Pregnancy tests work by detecting the presence of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) in your urine. Interestingly, hCG and LH are both known scientifically as glycoproteins, which simply means that these hormones are made up of a protein with a sugar attached to it. Of even greater interest for this discussion, is the fact that the protein parts of hCG and LH look very similar. So similar, in fact, a standard ovulation test (OPK) is unable to distinguish between LH and hCG in your urine. Therefore, if you have enough of either of the two hormones (LH or hCG) in your urine at the time you test using an OPK, you will get a positive result on the OPK.


----------



## shaescott

Ah Dobs I didn&#8217;t mean lazy in a derogatory way, I&#8217;m not trying to insult a 2.5 year old haha. I meant like how you described it. If the kid can get what they want with Just grunts or whines or a single word, they won&#8217;t put in the effort to ask properly. Nothing against the kid, it makes sense, no reason to use extra energy when it&#8217;s not necessary. That&#8217;s what my sister did. 

Keeps, Dobs is correct about the OPK. Thought I&#8217;d just second what she said. 

Tomorrow brings the hell of a full bowel cleanse. Not looking forward to this. For any of you ladies who have never done a full bowel cleanse or heard the details of one, the end result is that you&#8217;re basically peeing out of your asshole except it&#8217;s the color of your Gatorade or clear and your butthole kinda hurts cuz you&#8217;ve gone to the bathroom 20 times that day. There&#8217;s no poop left, so I wouldn&#8217;t call it diarrhea. Although that does happen earlier in the process. Also you haven&#8217;t eaten all day so you&#8217;re hungry and you&#8217;re cold because digestion produces heat and you&#8217;re not really doing much of that. You&#8217;re just drinking Gatorade and tea and chicken bouillon and taking laxatives and eating jello. But not red or purple or blue Gatorade or jello cuz of the dyes. Did I mention I did this for my colonoscopy? I&#8217;m still a bit bitter from the hunger and asshole pain, in case ya can&#8217;t tell. I get hangry. Maybe tomorrow I&#8217;ll just drink my first dose, take a nap, drink the next, etc. cuz I&#8217;m gonna be super bored. Maybe I could get my SO to come a day early so we could have sex. I&#8217;ll be using the special surgery soap that night and the next morning so as long as we did it before my shower I&#8217;d be fine, but idk if I&#8217;ll have enough energy from not eating. I&#8217;m legit typing my thoughts rn and I need to stop. 

I have a migraine rn and it&#8217;s only 8:50 pm but I might go to bed cuz the bedroom light hurts my head.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol shae yeah no worries I know you weren't trying to be insulting and that you meant it that way. My mom just get son my case when I call my students lazy because of its connotation. 

sorry about the cleanse. that sounds just awful :( hugs i hope your surgery (and yours too ms) go well tomorrow and speedy recovery

in other news i am definitely sick again and so is A ffs FFS dasdgiuasbduyqwgdukasgiyd


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;d say 5th graders can definitely be lazy. I was. Sometimes I wouldn&#8217;t get my work done cuz I was lazy. 

Alright, today is the cleanse. Pray for my butthole :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Good juju for your booty Shae

Dobs sounds like once ex gets served, Shae won't be the only one dealing with a shit storm :haha: sorry couldn't help myself. Does he know the papers are on the way? So maybe you can record him during a fight, then day something like "if i recorded you right now and played it for someone they would agree with me"...then he either says "you better not" or he says "go ahead, record me!" Then you have recorded permission, and he doesn't realize he's already being recorded. 

Ok there is the unlikely scenario in my head anyway.

Keeps, keep that line porn coming.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs :rofl: I have a college friend who likes to ask me how my butthole is and make butthole jokes on a regular basis just to be funny ever since I told her about my surgery, I&#8217;m used to the jokes. I think it&#8217;s pretty funny though, I&#8217;m not offended. Intent matters a lot to me, and I know the jokes are always meant in a lighthearted way, so I see no reason to be offended by them. I think part of the reason intent matters so much to me is because I come off as rude sometimes but the people who know me best know that my intent is never malicious and I just don&#8217;t realize I&#8217;m being rude. Okay occasionally my intent is malicious but it&#8217;s very clear when it is to the people who know me, because I go into full on bitch mode snappiness, whereas accidental rudeness is normal temperament comments. And I avoid being mean, it&#8217;s only when people are mean to me first or reeeeally get on my nerves. My college friends like to say I have a kind heart, I just don&#8217;t always realize how I&#8217;m coming off. Anyway. 

Dobs good luck with the ex thing. It sounds super stressful. Idk if this is a good defense, you should talk to your lawyer, but I would say that you tell the court that if he had been a good father you would have wanted him to have shared custody to show that you&#8217;re a reasonable person and don&#8217;t just want sole custody to get child support and be a jerk lol cuz we know you&#8217;re not doing that, but that he exhibited abusive behavior with A and you don&#8217;t feel safe with him or his family being with A unsupervised, because you fear for A&#8217;s safety and emotional well-being. And did you say you want him to still go to sports games and stuff? Like that you don&#8217;t want A to never see his dad, you do want him to see him, you just are scared for his well-being if he is with his dad alone because when his dad lashes out it can be scary.


----------



## Breeaa

Popping in to say hi, and say that the TWW is the worst thing in the world. 

Dobs, hope you and A feel better soon! 

Gigs, yay for more future babies!!!! 

Keeps, Love the line porn. Im living through you right now. 

Green, sorry. I know it must be rough for you, but Im sure itll happen. Youre not broken and youre still PP. Our bodys are crazy after making babies, and you had two!!! :hugs: I hope you see some signs of ovulation this cycle!

I cant remember what else was said but Im trying to keep up with this thread. Its very hard. You guys talk a lot. :haha::coffee:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs he was served today. Sadly the recording laws are super strict you have to say who you are who you are recording the day and time and ask for permission and they have to state their name and say yes I agree. It&#8217;s ridiculous and even then they could get it thrown out of the intent of use wasn&#8217;t clear. Idk i&#8217;m Pretty mich ignoring him he can text

Shae we haven&#8217;t gone to mediation or court yet so just basically stated why I felt his visits should be supervised and the other form was more about scheduling the meeting and baby&#8217;s needs and history of abuse 

lol breeaa yeah we do talk a lot haha fxed!!!

Poor A is having anothersleep in my arms day. We went to the wrong mall but I was able to move his appointment to tomorrow. Hopefully he feels better by then


----------



## wookie130

I would definitely let him text, and I'd print the texts and keep them for actual documentation of things discussed!


----------



## gigglebox

^that is a very good idea!

You can also copy/ print things you've written on here with the dates. I know lawyers love documentation. 

Bre, when are you testing?

Shae, I completely understand as I'm the same way. I have many "foot in mouth" moments, as well as moments hubby lets me know i've come off like a bitch even though that wasn't my intent at all.


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> ^that is a very good idea!
> 
> You can also copy/ print things you've written on here with the dates. I know lawyers love documentation.
> 
> Bre, when are you testing?
> 
> Shae, I completely understand as I'm the same way. I have many "foot in mouth" moments, as well as moments hubby lets me know i've come off like a bitch even though that wasn't my intent at all.

Ive been testing. :bfn: :bfn: :bfn:
To 
I think :witch: is due to come Saturday. Im to the point where I believe Im out this cycle. Just waiting now. :coffee:


----------



## shaescott

Been out of surgery since noon or so. Been eating and napping ever since. Having some pain at my incisions, Tylenol and ibuprofen haven&#8217;t been cutting it so they gave me a single pill of Vicodin since I&#8217;ve never had narcotics before. Hard to keep eyes open. Back to sleep.


----------



## DobbyForever

So glad I changed my mind I am in Love they took retook it so many times just to make sure I was happy :). I drove to the wrong mall yesterday and almost had to cancel and was tired and he is sick and traffic but everything worked out perfectly
 



Attached Files:







E8EDF96E-871F-4075-BDE8-AB9064FF2021.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 29









88997C13-575B-446B-94C4-95A88A032F48.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## gigglebox

D, he is so darling! You're making me regret us not taking any santa pics. Actually I haven't taken any holiday pics this year which I feel guilty about. I took so many with Des.

Shae hope all goes well with recovery. With the pain you'll be dealing with, my guess is you'll have a small taste of what recovery with a vag delivery feels like. That's my guess anyway, obviously I don't know from experience -.- 

Brea what days have you previously got bfp's?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs soooo cute!

Gigs the pain is at my incision sites on my abdomen, so wrong area, but maybe it&#8217;s a tiny taste of a c-section lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Breeaa you know we want to see these tests you&#8217;re taking lol

Shae boo hopefully you get a good rest and the Vicodin helps. I refuse to take it because my first experience I fell asleep and once I woke up I was vomiting hard and had a killer headache. Pain was gone but yeah was not worth it :(. Fxed you have a better experience.

Gigs I was just talking to my coworker about how she did everything with her first but second and third she was busy/tired. Don&#8217;t feel bad. Tbh I only do it because in my heart i&#8217;m Pretty certain he&#8217;ll be my only child. And when I saw my friend&#8217;s picture I figured I would look back and regret it. If there wasn&#8217;t a reservation system though I would have said eff it but at both malls the irony was there was zero wait


----------



## Jezika

So cute Dobs! Damn it I regret not doing it now too! Maybe Ill get a generic pic of Santa and photoshop Tilly in.

Breea yes hello obv we want to see pics even if bfn.

Shae glad the surgery went well and you can get out soon. Cant remember who said they also like hospitals, but I like them too. Its the only time you can ever truly get away with just chilling out and sleeping a lot.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Abdo pain will definitely be more like a c-section taster - v-delivery recovery is all up in your ass! :rofl: (so much easier in my experience - Id defo forgotten what a c-section felt like)

Glad all went well Shae. My procedure was successful and uncomplicated too, other than them running late and having to wait - I was at the hospital at 7.30am and didnt get taken til after 2pm, and nil by mouth from 6am, not even a sip of water or chewing gum. My throat is not as bad as with the first scope even after breathing tubes so I assume being completely relaxed, I didnt bruise as much. And my own room for the few hours I had to stay in, on the corner too so great view right over the city. Morphine hangover is a killer this morning though :rofl:

Adorable Dobs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I love you and photoshop. Honestly I wouldn&#8217;t worry. A kid&#8217;s first Santa encounter is special whether they are a baby or toddler or child. Tbh it was a little lame because there was no have you been good what do you want for Christmas convo. It was just how do we pose the picture and get out lol cuz he doesn&#8217;t get it

MS I already forgot what vag recovery felt like lol I just know I TMI took my stool softener too long and things haven&#8217;t been the same since :rofl:

Glad your surgery also went well! Boo on such a long wait though :(. Hopefully your body bounces back from the pain meds soon so you can enjoy the weekend


----------



## shaescott

Thanks everyone!

This morning I was in a lot of pain, not from the incisions but from a crap ton of gas in my abdomen. Yesterday and this morning I hadn&#8217;t been able to fart at all and the gas would move through my abdomen and cause excruciating pain this am and I would basically just squeeze SO&#8217;s hand through it. Don&#8217;t worry, it&#8217;s resolved, I&#8217;ll explain in a moment. They took out my catheter at 6 am and it actually didn&#8217;t hurt at all, it wasn&#8217;t even uncomfortable. Around 9 am I asked to try to pee and I did a little, tried hard to fart but still couldn&#8217;t, I was super shaky afterwards too. Then about 15 min after I got back from the bathroom the fart storm began and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve ever been so grateful to be farting so much. Since the fart storm I haven&#8217;t had bad gas pain (fx&#8217;d it stays that way). 

At this point my pain is at its lowest, only like a 3. With the gas pain it got up to a 6. The incisions only ever reached a 5. Idk how anyone else&#8217;s pain scale works but I try not to use super big numbers cuz the pain can always get worse lol. My mom says a 10 means you&#8217;re unconscious, so from there I&#8217;ve based my pain scale to be like if I&#8217;m screaming bloody murder or am in so much pain I can&#8217;t scream anymore, it&#8217;s a 9. An 8 is yelling/crying, a 7 is crying/moaning, a 6 is moaning/grimacing/heavy breathing. 5 and below never involve making noise. That&#8217;s how I scale it though, everyone is different. I can use my phone through a 5. Once I hit a 6, no more. 

And I just farted again. Ahhhhh. rofl:)

M&S I&#8217;m glad the procedure went alright. I didn&#8217;t get any morphine, though that sounds nice (not the hangover part though). Have they talked about the results? They were looking at your stomach for cancer, right? I&#8217;m sorry you had to wait so long for the surgery. I arrived at 5:45 am for my surgery, 6:30 I was in a tiny little room with a curtain for a door, peed in a cup and got in the hospital gown. Around 6:45 a nurse started talking to me, 7:00ish the anesthesiologist came and talked to me and made a Star Wars joke so that was awesome. 7:30 or so the surgeon came and talked to me and I was in the OR by around 7:45. Woke up around noon in the anesthesia recovery room, which seemed to be a bunch of people on gurneys lined up on either side of the room, but I couldn&#8217;t see super well cuz I had trouble keeping my eyes open. My mom and SO came and saw me briefly in there. Then they wheeled me to the floor into my regular recovery room. I was surprised at how fast everything went. I&#8217;m sorry you didn&#8217;t have the same fast paced experience :( 

Dobs yeah A can&#8217;t exactly tell Santa what he wants for Christmas yet. But it&#8217;s still adorable to see those pics. 

I don&#8217;t mind hospitals, can&#8217;t remember who was saying they liked them. Maybe Keeps and Jez? Idk. I&#8217;m not scared of them and I don&#8217;t dislike them. But I&#8217;d rather be in my own bed at home. I do like the electric bed though so I can sit up without effort.


----------



## gigglebox

Abdominal pain, trapped gas, and catheter? Yup def sounds more like a c section :haha:

I would say my back labor this time was a 10. By far the worst pain I've experienced in my life and I'm amazed I didn't pass out. That said, I never screamed. I'm not a screamer I guess...I'm more of a moaner/cryer/sobber. I do occasionally scream like a gitk when I'm startled though lol

MS glad everything went a lot better this time. When will you get results? Are you feeling a little better now that the anticipation of the proceedure is behind you?

Des is recovering from a very short stomach bug...hopigg so much he's the only one that got/gets it. It was just a lot of puking yesterday and the shits today but he's acting fine now and never had a fever. I think he picked it up from school, of course.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Once they took me in, it was fast from there - I got my gown and sexy compression stockings at around 2.30, was in the OR getting anaesthetic and stats taken by 3 and back awake and in recovery by 4pm. Home before 7pm.

Feeling much better now. I wasnt as nervous this time and they said if there was anything obvious to see, I would get told straight away and they didnt say anything or write anything in my discharge notes. Biopsy results should be back in a few weeks, by the time I see my consultant again in January.

I think some parts of childbirth are definitely pushing a 10. Most of my other painful experiences have been self-inflicted so cant really assign them to a scale. Tattoo laser removal definitely tops anything else so far :rofl:

Hope Des is feeling better! 

I dont particularly like hospitals. Bad memories galore. But it is the one place where there really is nothing else you can be expected to do other than rest, so thats nice.


----------



## gigglebox

What is all this "resting at the hospital" stuff y'all ate talking about? I've never had a restful stay. Constant in and out of staff and being checked on, vitals taken...I don't even want to think of my last stay. 

MS I hear tat removal is fucking atrocious. In fact, my BIL was getring a tattoo removed (ironically the word "regret") and after one session, he instead had a black band tattooed around his arm to hide/get rid of it.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that&#8217;s true, they did come in to take my vitals in the middle of the night. I remember at least two instances of sleepily holding out my arm for the blood pressure cuff and going right back to sleep afterwards, both in the middle of the night. If I had had trouble falling back asleep I would&#8217;ve been mad but I didn&#8217;t. I spent most of my stay sleeping, the rest eating or using my phone. 

I&#8217;m back home and resting in bed. They sent me off with a Vicodin prescription. I took one at 7:30. Doesn&#8217;t seem to be doing much for a narcotic. Back to sleep I go.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad you are home!

Hope Des feels better!

I feel like poo from moving junk around but I finally found a spot I can expand A&#8217;s play space so now he has a whopping 9&#8217; by 5&#8217; of play area


----------



## pacificlove

Ms and Shae, I hope you both feel better after you days in hospital.
I didn't enjoy my hospital stay too much, the food wasn't that good (and hello give me some breakfast after my delivery!) and don't mention the hourly blood pressure monitoring when I am trying to sleep ;)

Gigs, I'd rate my Backlabor as a 9 or 10 as well. All that was missing was the passing out. We were at the midwife birthing center and the pain was just horrible, I wasn't progressing and the talk of going to the hospital came up. My plan had never been the hospital, but I asked if they had something for pain there. My mw and hubby said yes: so I said let's GO! Haha, I can now laugh about my reasoning on why I wanted the hospital. 

Dobs, yay for larger play space! L has pretty much the entire house, so yay mess everywhere and he'll run off on his own. Recently he's learned to close the bathroom door on his own and locks himself in. After about 20 seconds you hear a "dadda?" And we know he's realized his mistake :ROFL: and we pretend we have to find him which amuses him. 

AFM: L is just too adorable for his own good. I am just a proud momma these days. He's figured out that if he wants to go looking for the cat( or a snack) after dark, she could be in the dark kitchen. So all he's got to do is grab one of our hands, and pull pull pull until he's got us walking into the kitchen to turn on a light. He'll either find the cat or turn into us, reach up and say "up" in his Batman voice and then points into new directions to find the cat or point at the pantry, cutting board or fridge....

13 months old and wearing 18 month clothes btw! Size 4 diapers are just about too small.


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwww what a cutie!!! I love the second year of life <3 when they really start becoming their own self is so cool to watch. Are y'all considering a second?

Speaking of cats, our barn cat, who was desperate to be let outside (and now has a warm, heated blanket in the barn in an insulated sleeping area), now desperately wants access to our house! He snuck inside TWICE yesterday, first time made it about 5 feet past the door, second time made it all the way into the kitchen! I scooped him up (thank goodness he loves being held) and gave hubby the look that said, "can't he just stay inside?" And hubs just looked back and said, "No!" Lol

Shae glad you are home for xmas!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg A has a fever AGAIN like wtaf I get it cold and flu season and he's getting germs from daycare and my job but ffs this is like his fifth fever in a month

PL that is adorable and I totally get being proud mom. That's so awesome how his personality is really blossoming

Gigs lol the cat is probably weighing the pros and cons of each living scenario lol ;). Can you have him be indoor outdoor? He can still mouse but then still be a pet. I'm sure a cat door is out of the question though because it was hell even just in the suburbs


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yes, we will definitely have a second. Since hubby is only concerned about my health and doctors said to wait 18 months, we won't actually try until L is 18 months at the earliest. 
As for cat, if I was you: I'd let hubby put him back outside and ignore the cute factor when the cat comes inside. Lol. Our cat is an excellent indoor outdoor mouser FYI. She's now even killed 2 mice indoors....make hubby be the bad guy ;)

Dobs: sorry A is sick again :( hope it resolves quickly!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shocker his first visit and he&#8217;s half and hour late


----------



## shaescott

Dobs who is half an hour late?

PL yay that you&#8217;ll have another!

Today was interesting. One Vicodin did nothing, took another and after a while I suddenly was super groggy and took a nap. Later after it wore off I took one and after a while I suddenly got dizzy. Quite odd. Today was mostly napping eating and a bit of neflix haha. Hopefully I&#8217;ll bake cookies tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ex was late and a complete stranger told me to run away from him as fast as I can and he was on his best behavior lol not lol

Hopefully you feel better! Is it safe to take three Vicodin in that time? Idk anything about Vicodin


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it was a several hour span, no worries. Sorry the ex was an ass.


----------



## gigglebox

Document his tardiness Dobs! Awww so sorry A is feverish yet again:( was he checked for an ear infection? Only thing I can think of that would cause a lingering fever like that... :-k

PL maybe we'll be TTC buddies again :thumbup: whydid they tell you 18 months? 

In case I'm not back on again soon...happy Christmas eve and a Cheery Christmas tomorrow, y'all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah they checked for ear infection. He got better but then got sick again. He catches everything from my students and from daycare. It&#8217;s killing me. I haven&#8217;t gotten a good night&#8217;s sleep since before his first bout with croup. I&#8217;m so exhausted that even coffee or napping doesn&#8217;t help and i&#8217;m Messing up at work

Shae he wasn&#8217;t even being an ass just being loud, swearing, and overall obnoxious and condescending. He wrote on the check child support so if he tries to claim that&#8217;s money towards Aiden a- I have in writing it&#8217;s rent and b- if you want to play that game I will take you to small claims and sue you the full month, a late penalty, and lost wages and you can write me another check for twice as much r_r


----------



## wookie130

So he's going to play it like that, Dobs. Let him make an ass of himself. Document the lateness though, like Gigs said.

Shae & MS- Speedy recovery to you both!

PL- L sounds like a sweetheart! Yay for another baby! 

Bre - On to the next cycle! You got this!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello ladies selfish post - just popping in quickly to say hi and that I&#8217;m currently waiting for a scan, will update you all when I&#8217;ve had it. Apt is now but they seem to be running an hour behind which is fun with 3 kids in a waiting room boo


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeeee hoping for good news and a scan pic Keeps! Ahhhh thinking of ultrasounds is making me broodyyyyy


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg keeps ew an hour late booooo but I second gigs cant wait for a pic and update :)

Ty ladies yeah I document everything. I made him text/call when he arrived too so there wouldnt be any arguing about when he actually showed up cuz his text said few minutes late


----------



## kittykat7210

Just popping by! Hope everyone is okay, have read a bit, glad that the two procedures for shae and ms went well! And Im sorry dobs for all the problems with ex


Evies growing way too fast, shes now sort of standing whilst holding onto things!
 



Attached Files:







2A32CF30-1B50-4257-B55C-EFB26DCDF72C.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Loooooove the pic! I got A a magic learning table and I kinda want to see if hell try to stand since he tries all the time on my legs. Hes so spoiled his uncle buys him something every time he goes out lol


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry my brain is totally fried but I want to say what gorgeous pics of Evie and A. 

And I wish everyone a Merry Christmas! As long as you celebrate it.


----------



## shaescott

Hoping everything went well at the ultrasound Keeps 

Dobs sounds kinda like an ass to me lol but anyway he&#8217;s clearly trying to play the game, don&#8217;t let him win. 

Kitty so cute! I see those cautious hands behind her haha!

Brain fried, slept most of the day except for some cookie baking. Finishing last batch of cookies rn and then showering and going to sleep.


----------



## shaescott

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have a lovely day!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae you crack me up yeah still ass but less ass than usual. Its almost 2 and he hasnt asked about A

My parents are so sweet for Xmas the loan they gave me this month turned into a gift. A has so much poop lol. So spoiled I cant wait to be done cooking and play with him new toys

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night! Unless you dont do Christmas then merry day to yee anyway ((three half glasses of merlot and sleep deprived lol))


----------



## shaescott

Today I have a lovely post-op symptom and that is that I feel pressure in my sacrum and anus like I have to poop or pass gas but I cant do either. Its gotten to the point where I have painful pressure internally about an inch or two below my belly button. Ive been trying to go to the bathroom all day. My mom gave me stool softeners this morning and a dose of Miralax about 1.5 hours ago. If that does nothing, tomorrow I plan on asking her to go to cvs and get me an enema. If that does nothing, Ill break into the leftover dulcolax tablets. If that still does nothing, Ill have to call. Im assuming the Vicodin caused constipation. Ugh.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Yeah, opiate painkillers give you constipation. It will resolve once you stop taking them. Peppermint tea helps. Its not dangerous and certainly not worthy of an enema.

Isaac has learned how to hold a rattle. None of the others cared about rattle toys so the pure joy on his face as he shakes it is new to me and just about enough to keep me from the brink today, 16 years, near enough half my life ago, my mum passed away on Boxing Day morning after a short battle with cancer. They say it gets easier. They are lying.

Also worried about Keeps. We dont get scans here at 6 weeks unless theres a reason or previous history...


----------



## TexasRider

Hope you ladies had a great Christmas. Ours was good- Tabs got way too many toys and clothes etc. we had a great time. Except for the fact that my other sister in law-my brothers wife- announced she is pregnant again.... she just had a baby in July.... so now shes going to have 3 under 3. I handled it with more grace than i thought i would be able to. In fact Im only the slightest bit jealous and sad. I was able to smile and laugh and continue eating like nothing was wrong. 

Ive come to the conclusion that we may be one and done people and thats ok. I got to experience having a child and some people never get that. I am thankful for that opportunity and if it never happens again then so be it.

If things work out ok we may seek a specialist out this summer to see what the issue is but if it doesnt happen then i am content to hang up my ttc hat and just be happy.


----------



## Breeaa

Af is 2 days late already and all Bfns. :coffee:

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex :hugs: I hope things work out that you can get to a specialist this summer or a bfp happens before that.

MS it doesnt get easier. I think the day to day does, but the pain of missing them never goes away. I was hanging As ornament and I was so sad my dad wont ever get to know his grandson and vice versa.

Breeaa that is obnoxious :(. I hope you get an answer soon, preferably as a bfp. What cds did you dtd/how long ago was your last bd?

Im also worried about keeps. Mostly because of the lack of update. Hoping she is just busy with her girls and the holiday season


----------



## shaescott

Agreed, worried about Keeps, hoping for the best. 

M&S I&#8217;m sorry, I can&#8217;t imagine <3 :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

The pain is getting pretty bad and I&#8217;m not supposed to strain so I&#8217;m concerned about having a big large stool waiting for me. There&#8217;s nothing in reach of my finger at all. They said if I don&#8217;t poop in 4-5 days after surgery it&#8217;s reason for concern :/


----------



## wookie130

Keeps, I hope your scan went well. As a mom of 3 littles myself, I know how Christmas day is with children, so I hope baby bean is fine, and you just got busy with holiday stuff.

Dobs- So nice that the money ended up being a gift. Every bit helps, I know.

Shae- Sending you happy poop and fart vibes. :rofl: Having had 3 c-sections, I know how rough all of that is. Stool softeners definitely helped me.

Merry Christmas to everybody! As usual, my children received so many new toys they don't know what to do with them, and my house looks like Armageddon happened, and I don't know what to with everything, etc. Toy hell here, people. Wish me luck.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Scan*
Hello, I&#8217;m so sorry, I was finally seen 2 hours AFTER my appt time, watching Peppa Pig bak to back on my phone whilst we waited drained my battery so I couldn&#8217;t update! All was fine, I thought I&#8217;d be 6w 1d and she said around the 6w mark so worked out right. HB was seen, and there&#8217;s only one *Jez* lol.

Dobs- how was ur first xmas with A? Having kiddies on xmas brings the magic back doesn&#8217;t it! Great idea about getting him to confirm he&#8217;s actually there by text so I can document the time, I wish the U.K. were as good as helping mums with their rights re: kids and arsehole exes. George was ment to see the girls yday at 11, he didn&#8217;t show (I wasn&#8217;t surprised) than rang me at 12.30 abusing me saying what a vile person I am, because I don&#8217;t do as he says when he calls says &#8220;drop the kids to me now&#8221; and puts the phone down before I have a chance to answer etc etc he talks to me like dirt continually - I hate men.

Tex - I&#8217;m sorry sis-in laws news caught you off guard, I hope you get your bfp before summer, but if not, seeking some answers is a great step forward and something positive to look foward to, just another step closer to reaching your dream, :babydust: to you.

M&S - thank you of thinking of me sorry about lack of update! How was ur xmas? Was it as hectic as mine? I&#8217;m currently trying to kick a path through the boxes and pink plastic shit to get to the fridge. My house has been ransacked! I&#8217;m so sorry it&#8217;s hard loosing loved ones at xmas, especially someone so close, sending lots of love your way xxx 

Bee- last af + bfn is total not on. Our bodies like to keep us on our toes! How exciting ur ttc, I look forward to ur tests or bfp update in a few days? 

Scan pic -wish I felt the overwhelming love I felt with my other 3 girls, I feeling horrible and selfish.
 



Attached Files:







7129AA8F-98C3-416F-A591-4D9706FE3242.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Wook lol toy hell. I feel you. I'm looking at all his stuff like this is great but it's a giant mess and how am I getting it all home lol. I'm gonna have to take a load with me tomorrow when I take him to physical therapy.

Keeps awww hi peanut!!! So glad you were just busy. So sorry about the long wait :( And the man putting the a** in a**hole. r_r


----------



## Breeaa

:hugs: Texas. Seeing a specialist sounds like a good plan. I hope youre able to do so! 

Keep, such a cute little bean!

Af still isnt here. :coffee: Im over waiting. I have one last test for tomorrow morning but I am guessing itll be negative. Maybe I ovulated later and my tww started later. :shrug: Or maybe I didnt at all. I wasnt temping this time. Only went by fertile cm.


----------



## shaescott

So no bowel movement today. Just did an enema about 15 minutes ago. So far no results. If nothing in the next 15, my mom wants me to go to the ER. Yikes. Wish me luck. And poop.


----------



## shaescott

Keeps yay for heartbeat and same gestation estimate! Looks like baby is a-okay so far! You&#8217;ll warm up to them I&#8217;m sure, I bet it&#8217;s just the jerk Dad making you so iffy.


----------



## shaescott

New update: Mom has decided against the ER for now. She&#8217;s trying to get on the phone with the specialist on call but they gotta call her back. I&#8217;m lying in bed trying not to cry cuz pain.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, hope you get this figured out... Fx for some poop!

Hope you all had wonderful holidays, we had my parents here. It was a quiet holiday, as quiet as can be with a toddler in the house ;) (yepp, Just called L a toddler). 
Since it was only 4 adults, we skipped the turkey (8.5 kg!) And did a ham instead. We've never made one and hubby's previous experience with a whole ham wasn't good. We were impressed with how well it turned out! 
Christmas day, I quickly helped out a fellow mom with some baby Tylenol, her one year olds fever just would not budge. When you live on a small island where literally NO business is open on holidays, you help each other out without any hesitation even even if it's mid celebration. ;)

The big news is: the youngest bil got engaged! To be married in 2019. Now we wait for the exact date and location. She's from NC and he's on Canada's west coast. Their plan is to live in Canada. Destination wedding? If we do TTC, how pregnant will I be at their wedding, will I be allowed to travel? Or if the wedding is in the second part of 2019 how old will baby be?? Old enough to travel if the wedding is not here.. haha, I am rambling... Crazy train of thought!


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, happy belated Christmas/ Hanukkah /holidays. We were away in the bushveld in a very beautiful and remote part of the savannah so I had no real reception to post earlier but I did read a bit. 

Shae, omw poor you!! Can you take prune juice and/or eat dried fruit and/or laxatives? If you are not in too much pain I would really suggest stopping the vicodin and switching to plain acetaminophen or another anti-inflammatory such as those containing diclofenac. I'm speaking out of personal experience with constipation and pain after abdominal surgery. It sucks to have an extra complication on top of recovery!! Oh yeah and you can lightly massage your abdomen in a clockwise motion, along the path that the large intestine follows. Good luck and I really hope it's not anything worse than constipation! Thinking of you!

Dobby I'm SO PROUD of you splitting up with that toxic ex. You and A deserve better! Just stay strong girl!!! 

Congrats Keeps!

Aaahhh I'm still so broody. Currently in a bit of a weird situation with my husband (as always) but we would both like to ttc again (will have to be au naturel because no money for more ivf). We each have our own bedroom though and kinda live separate lives so.... yeah. Weird. But I want another baby!!! :( Tex, I hope I can come to your level of acceptance. Not quite there yet even though I am so grateful for G and he is truly my whole world.

I'm still angry at the fertility specialist who f#@&ed up my chance of carrying my last embryo. He STILL hasn't gotten back to me with an answer or an apology. I went for a second opinion and the new dr was shocked that the specialist transferred an embryo the very first time I got my period after giving birth. Apparently the general rule here is to wait for at least two NORMAL, REGULAR postpartum cycles and only then start with the assisted conception process. A friend of ours also went to my old fertility doctor and after 3 failed IVF's without even any embryos produced, they went to a different clinic and bam she got pregnant on the first round with 5 embryos to freeze. Seems like that doctor got a huge big freaking head and stopped caring about fine tuning the treatment for each individual patient, and just started pushing patients for $$$. Geez looks like G is even more of a miracle than I initially thought.

Anyway I will try to post more especially when we do start to ttc again. I had a really rough few months mentally and with a few other problems but trying to get back on track. I also stopped drinking completely (yay me!!) because it just made my depression and general health worse.


----------



## Fern81

I want to share a pic of my funky holiday hair. bottom layer blue, then purple, then red, then obv dark blonde with highlights on top. IDK if all the colours will be visible in the pic but you get the general idea. Sorry about it looking messy, I haven't brushed it yet because I'm still in bed (baby only woke at 8:15 and then put himself to sleep again shortly after!! It's 9:30 am already and he's still sleeping! Bliss.)
 



Attached Files:







20171227_091941.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Fern I&#8217;ve been trying laxatives for two days starting mild on Christmas and going hardcore yesterday. Yesterday I had stool softeners, miralax, an enema, milk of magnesia, and magnesium citrate (both laxatives). I was so miserable that I let my mom take care of me like she did when I was a kid. I ended up super nauseous and in really bad pain so she had me sleep in her bed with her and made my dad sleep on the couch. I told her I was sorry for being needy but she was mostly just thrilled to get to take care of her baby again haha. I basically squeezed her hand when it hurt and she rubbed my back and the like. I didn&#8217;t take any Vicodin on Christmas, and took Tylenol yesterday afternoon, only took one last night cuz the pain was so terrible. I was avoiding it because I knew it caused constipation. If I don&#8217;t poop soon my mom is gonna make me get x-rayed, but she grabbed a stethoscope and said I have normal bowel sounds so I&#8217;m definitely just constipated and not impacted or obstructed. 

That aside, so sorry that the doctor f&#8217;d up your chances. That&#8217;s so crappy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Fern good to hear from you! Sounds like a good holiday! Fxed things work out for you to have that sibling for G. That situation reminds me of my Grandparents. Literally sleep in rooms on opposite ends of the house and do their own things. That doctor does sound awful. Im sorry. You hear these horror stories of doctors just out for money, which is why I like how Kaiser is set up here. 

PL I always prefer ham to turkey. But idk thats Just me lol. Glad you were able to help her out! Thats a scary feeling. I lost As Tylenol syringe and the stores at 3am and I was on the verge of crying. Ended up cracking it open and using a different syringe and bought a new Tylenol bottle later that day

Shae I hope things resolve. Im not gonna lie I know we tmi a lot on this site, but I cant stomach the intimate details of your bowels so I skip over them. But I do hope you get some relief soon


----------



## Cppeace

Hi All, just checking in mid 2ww
Have been keeping up with you all the last few days, just not posting.
Sounds like most had good holidays. I'm glad. My was peaceful overall. 
Shae, hope you feel better soon. 
Fern, I wish you luck in ttc naturally. 
Pacific, Congrats to your oldest. Sounds nice!

Nothing much going on with me.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

I am also in my 2WW but not really expecting much. We had a pretty nice Christmas. It was great to get to spend time with my family! 

Back in October, I set a goal to lose 20 lbs. I am 3 lbs. shy of my goal. I don't think I will lose those 3 lbs. before the end of December. I am proud of myself for losing what I have though! Once I shed the 20 lbs. I plan on setting a new goal and try to lose 20 more! Ever since I married my DH in May 2010, I have put on 40 lbs. I don't think it helped when I was taking Clomid a few years ago either. I have heard that it causes weight gain, too. 

I still have one week left of my Christmas Break. I am not looking forward to going back yet. We got a little bit of snow here the day before Christmas Eve but it melted all away the next day :( I would love to get several inches of snow :thumbup: It has been several years now since we have had a big snow storm! 

Shae- I really hope you are able to have a bowel movement soon. I know after I had my tubal reversal that I had a hard time going to the bathroom, too. I tried a lot of things before I was finally able to go :hugs:

Fern- I really hope that you are able to get you another baby! I know how discouraging it can be :( We don't have the money for IVF or any kind of medical intervention really so we are all natural, too.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs whoops sorry :haha: you&#8217;ll wanna not read this post lol

At ER. Got x-rayed, the lady said my Mirena popped up right away in the picture, perfectly in place lol. Did a milk and molasses enema, apparently the old fashioned remedies are still used in hospitals. Unfortunately it didn&#8217;t work. Now I&#8217;m going to get some type of scan where they insert contrast into my butt. Wish me luck.


----------



## shaescott

Lady that&#8217;s some impressive weight loss. Awesome job! I&#8217;m so lucky to have a fast metabolism because I would be the worst dieter ever. I eat so much. I&#8217;d restrict all day then binge before bed because I&#8217;m always hungry. Good luck on the TWW!

CP also good luck to you for the TWW :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol shae nbd its weird cuz I normally have a high tolerance but idk I keep picturing stuff in my head that probably isnt even whats happening to your innards and I get queasy lol

Lady excellent weight loss!


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Thank you ladies! The hardest part has been giving up sweet tea :( I love that stuff. I have also cut back on eating so many sweets. They are my downfall. I also cut out potato chips and I think that has helped, too. I really need to get back to school. At least there I'm not as tempted to eat as much as when I am at home. I also struggle with not snacking. I am one of those mindless eaters, lol, even if I'm not hungry I will sit and eat while watching tv, reading a book, or while I am on the computer. Or I will also eat when I am bored. I don't know I guess I just love to eat!


----------



## shaescott

Lady I eat when I&#8217;m bored so I get that. SO was trying to lose weight at one point and he was very sad to cut out sweet tea. We both love it. 

Update: nothing has worked. They&#8217;re going to admit me unless I have a massive bowel movement before they actually admit me lol. Tomorrow I&#8217;ll probably get a colonoscopy. Lovely.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Oh, no, Shae! That sounds awful. I am so sorry you are going through this :(


----------



## shaescott

So they said actually tomorrow, if I don&#8217;t have a bowel movement tonight or tomorrow morning, they&#8217;d do a procedure where they basically make a burr hole in my poop. Kill me now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish update: A has graduated out of PT! His muscle composition is symmetric now and his tilt is gone. He still has a flat spot but its filling in slowly but surely with promising signs of resolving entirely or almost entirely on its own. But no helmet necessary :). And no more pt!


----------



## Fern81

That's great Dobby!!

Shae- MY HEART GOES OUT TO YOU!!! Poor hun!! Please keep us updated. Lots of hugs!


----------



## gigglebox

Hope things resolve with no further intervention shae :/

Yay Dobs! That's great news!!! I know those helmets don't come cheap. 

Survey question...
So, if y'all were me and got money for xmas, and the givers of money told you to buy yourself something nice, would you:

A- buy something frivolous that you usually wouldn't buy with your own money

B- save it and put it towards a larger car for the expanding family 

C- save it and put it towards the art studio in your basement in hopes of using that studio to generate more money

I'm leaning towards C, but I feel like I really need to think about the vehicle situation...and I also selfishly want to buy something useless and sparkly :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- I vote for the car option.

Shae- My heart seriously goes out to you with all of this poop stuff. How absolutely miserable!!! Ugh, sending poop vibes so you're not admitted.

Dobs- Yay!!! No more PT!

Fern- Best of luck on the TTC front. I hope you're able to conceive on your own. It sucks that the doc didn't follow best practice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs I have too much debt to dream of spending it. Id say car though or something frivolous

Shae fxed you dont have to go in


----------



## shaescott

I was admitted yesterday. Still no poop. They&#8217;re delaying any procedures trying to get it to go on its own. Also they have me on liquids only and it makes me hangry.


----------



## Cppeace

gigs, I would say towards car or studio (For me it would be towards homestead or vehicle.)


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Shae!!! I was hoping you could avoid all of that. Praying things get moving (literally) very soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Booo hopefully the liquids get things going :(


----------



## shaescott

They&#8217;re doing another milk and molasses enema. Much less in it this time. Praying it helps.


----------



## shaescott

Still no solid poo. Tomorrow I&#8217;ll get the procedure to remove the poop they said. I&#8217;m an add-on so not sure what time it&#8217;ll be, likely afternoon they said. Hopefully tomorrow I&#8217;ll be able to eat after the procedure. I haven&#8217;t eaten since Tuesday. I&#8217;m starving.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thats insane. Like I get the logic but damn two days no real food =\


----------



## shaescott

All clear liquids :( The procedure is apparently called a flex sigmoidoscopy. 

They just called a code white to a delivery room which is a neonatal emergency so prayers/thoughts/vibes to the mom and baby that everything turns out okay.


----------



## shaescott

I searched gourmet burgers on Pinterest to look at yummy burgers and I got a bunch of diet/fitness ads amongst the burgers. I&#8217;m slightly offended :rofl:

Speaking of which, there&#8217;s a gourmet burger place near this hospital and I&#8217;ve decided that when I get released, I&#8217;m going there. Their menu looks epic. Extra af, but I don&#8217;t object to that lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae is anyone there with you? What a bummer...I'm slightly grossed out but this answers my question as to what happens after a c section if you don't poo. Also I feel like your gut must be full of a very fowl concoction of junk right now.


----------



## shaescott

My mom has been here the whole time, SO has visited, Dad and sister are visiting now while Mom goes home and showers. 

They decided not to do the procedure and just hope things happen on their own so basically I&#8217;m only here for the pain meds.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and my nurse said she spoke to a nurse friend in L&D and 99.9% of the time a code white is just the dad passed out :rofl: rather than a baby not breathing, so hopefully last night was another dad passing out.


----------



## Cppeace

That is hilarious Shae! 

Anywho 10dpo, first test. So far looking pretty negative to me but I know you ladies like the tests.


----------



## shaescott

I see something in the first but not the second so I think it&#8217;s line eye.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just Snooping quick -

Cpp- something with a pinky twinge definitely catching my eye on both, keen to see your retest! 

Shae - glad people are with you what a shitty situation excuse the unentionional pun lol, in all seriousness though does sound very painful, sending lots of poop vibes ur way x


----------



## shaescott

Good news: I pooped! It was diarrhea but it was a decent amount. It&#8217;s more than everything else I&#8217;ve had come out combined. Still not all of it, I have a ways to go, but this is a really good start! Currently doing another enema. Even my nurse is excited for me hahaha


----------



## wookie130

Yay ... for the scoots? Lol! Glad it happened, Shae!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, yay for poop! Silly question: how do they expect poop to be in there if you haven't really eaten in days...?


----------



## shaescott

Haha PL I hadn&#8217;t pooped in 8 days, I had many days worth of food still stuck in there.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I see something in the top pic but I always seem to have line eye with your tests so my opinion is apparently worthless lol but fxed cuz others see it too


----------



## Cppeace

Well, had really messed up dreams, slept bad and feel grumpy... Tests are negative from what I see but something catches my eye sometimes.


I inverted and still it kinda is there but not really :shrug:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

Cppeace said:


> Well, had really messed up dreams, slept bad and feel grumpy... Tests are negative from what I see but something catches my eye sometimes.
> View attachment 1021969
> 
> 
> I inverted and still it kinda is there but not really :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1021971


I see it in the 2nd pic!


----------



## JDsBaby

I see it in both, fingers crossed for you cppeace!


----------



## DobbyForever

I still see it


----------



## Cppeace

We shall see what the next few days brings.


----------



## M&S+Bump

I dont see it but after five pregnancies of my own, a whole heap of tests inbetween and 10 years of B&B, it needs to be fricking screaming and jumping before Ill declare it a positive.

Hope everyone had a good Christmas.

Hope youre feeling less congested shortly Shae. All that enema stuff sounds positively medieval - Ive never heard of anyone having that done in real life &#128561; 

I got an appointment through to see the surgeon who did my endoscopy. I already have a follow up appointment with my consultant so Im freaking out about having been sent another - theres no pre-op letter so no indication that it would be another endoscopy, but also no indication on the letter as to wtf I need to go back again - and everything is now shut down on the elective procedure side until 3rd Jan. Me no likey.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, sorry I didn't think you'd spent that much time at home eating... Hopefully you'll be on your way home soon?

Ms, breath! It might just be a follow up (de-brief) of how it went for them? No negative thoughts...

CPP, no idea, but then I usually have my phone's brightness turned all the way down. 

As for us: L is officially down to 1 nap... He sleeps 12 hours at night and then takes a 1 1/2 to 2 hour nap around 11am. He's so full of energy with the occasional quick cuddle before running off again. And the love between our cat and L is mutual... Especially since "L got the cat a catwand for Christmas"... He's always trying to play with her which she actually likes ! Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds pretty standard to me, MS. When I had my c section I had post ops with both my gyn and the surgeon. I think the same was true when i had my appendectomy, had to see my primary care provider as well as the surgeon afterward. I'm sure everything is fine and they probably just have to meet with you out of obligation. Try not to worry!

Cpp I thought I saw something on the last one but I'm not seeing it when I blow up the pic.

Shae glad things are moving along.

Afm i bought a bunch of junk food and hubby and i are both going to get healthy in the new year. I think this will go much smoother id we're both going hard core. Makes meals plans much easier. I think we'll also be providing time for each other to work put on alternating days after he gets home from work. Hoping to be down 20lbs before we start ttc again. We're also going to look into an auto loan to get me a new ("new used") car! I am very excited about that!


----------



## gigglebox

Awwww PL we need a pic of Logan with the kitty!


----------



## shaescott

PL don&#8217;t be sorry haha! So cute about L and the kitty. 

Gigs good luck with the diet and the car! Are you two gonna join a gym or is there just no time for that? Either way, you can do it!


----------



## shaescott

Hopefully I&#8217;ll be going home tonight. Note: hopefully. They have the discharge notes written, they say I just have to be able to eat and keep down my supper. This morning I ate right before an enema and I puked shortly after the enema. Otherwise I would&#8217;ve left midday.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae hope you're not spending new years in the hospital but i guess someone has to...why did you puke?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh about the working out, we'll be working out on our own. Hoping going back to clean eating will make the biggest difference.


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;m home for New Years! Yay! Not sure why I puked but I&#8217;m fine now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad youre home

Pl I agree pics of L and kitty are requested. That sounds cute. A will put his hand on my bigger dogs nose but I limit their interaction tbh. I have a suspicion that he is allergic and I dont trust them 

Gigs gl with the weight loss! I plateaued then gained 5 lbs at my moms because no self control and my bfs gf bakes every day and they go out to eat every day

Um happy NYE im home alone with A while everyone is out having fun sigh not even staying up for NY NY (New York new year). So fing exhausted. Im hoping that he finally ate today. 28 oz plus 2 tbs of solids that maybe ill Get decent sleep instead of waking up every hour from midnight to 8am then not napping until 10 and only napping for 30m


----------



## pacificlove

Will try to take a picture! Cat and L is almost as cute when L is trying to talk back to the sheep.. "Baah"

Shae: glad to hear they let you go home despite vomiting. I held my diarrhea minutes before going home to myself post birth... Haha although the bathroom had a clear sign to immediately tell a nurse, I did not! Haha

Gigs: good luck with the work out. Dh and I paid for a 20 minute work out routine from beach body before. It's a 20 minute intense style and it actually made a difference for me. At that time, we both worked 10 and 12 hour days so by the time i got home, animals were fed, 14 hours of my day were gone and hadn't even fed myself dinner yet. I could spare 20 minutes most evenings.

Happy New year to you all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg ahhhh I love it!!!! Baaaa

So ive decided I really want A to have a sibling one day. So maybe in a couple years ill find someone decent. Or figure out a financial situation to do a donor. But idk wishful thinking one kid is hard enough on my salary

Did I mention I was moved to Prob 2? So as long as I dont f* up between now and 3/15 ill Have permanent status


----------



## DobbyForever

Like wtf I told this girl not to bring me anymore cookies and I get this and i cant not eat them because they are freaking delicious But like there is at least 2 dozen cookies in there

Also A has already been up twice in an hour
 



Attached Files:







65C93612-A043-455F-B328-CD2A27118D65.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I made 3 1/2 dozen cookies today , chocolate chip. Rest assured: we have eaten plenty so far. The recipe uses 1 cup (or 2 sticks or 1/2 pound) of butter... So delicious, Soo much butter and sugar...
On the other hand, I believe all calories eaten in company are shared. Eat them with As company ;) or eat them while typing and only half the calories count for you ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

pacificlove said:


> Dobs, I made 3 1/2 dozen cookies today , chocolate chip. Rest assured: we have eaten plenty so far. The recipe uses 1 cup (or 2 sticks or 1/2 pound) of butter... So delicious, Soo much butter and sugar...
> On the other hand, I believe all calories eaten in company are shared. Eat them with As company ;) or eat them while typing and only half the calories count for you ;)

This is the best thing I have ever read :rofl: ilysm


----------



## gigglebox

That is a fabulous theory, I like it.

Dobs I'm glad to hear you're thinking about another baby! I don't know why but i really want you to have more adorable babies. 

Pl, we have T25 somewhere, i think hubs is going to bust it out. I don't remember liking it :-k think i'll stick to walking and youtube videos. I also might look into joining the Y for the pool and indoor track, both of which i used a lot when i lost baby weight the first time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw thanks gigs. Im not getting my hopes up. Even with child support factored in, I am barely paying all the bills. So it really boils down to finding the right partner and tbh I have no faith in any man willing to date a 30 y/o single mom. Plus stepchild syndrome. Idk ill Re-evaluate when A is in school


----------



## gigglebox

Makes sense, and I imagine you'll find it when you're not looking/least suspect it. 

In other random news my ex gf, who I haven't spoken to in nearly 10 years contacted me yesterday to apologize for being an ass to me all those years ago. Evidently she got addicted to drugs after we broke up, then went sober and has been for 9 years. Totally random. Cool to get an apology though...I always wondered if she blamed me for our shitty relationship or felt hostile towards me. Seems silly after all this time to still occasionally think about her but we had a long-ish, high intensity relationship so it had importance in my life. Probably my most significant relationship, other than my marriage of course!

Rambling, sorry.

Everyone have a good NYE? Des stayed up with us! I can't believe he didn't crash. He loved it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well see. I still feel like i dont have the self worth enough to accept it even if I found it. But no matter. I wouldnt date until A is old enough to talk/be able to communicate his feelings about the person. Maybe by then ill feel comfortable being in a healthy relationship

My NYE was boring lol I was so tired I forgot to feed my dogs and left them outside. I only realized it because the fireworks at the nearby lake went off and scared my Sheltie so she started barking


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs thats nice to get that closure. Im glad she was able to clean up and get sober. Usually when my assholes apologize they just want in my pants and havent learned anything because they have gfs.


----------



## gigglebox

HonestDobs that thought did cross my mind, I at first thought "I wonder if she's having marital issues..." lol; not gonna lie, she was a phenomenal lay, I wonder if that was a mutual feeling :rofl: she just had a baby though, I'm sure she's very happy in her relationship.

I snuck away from family watching football to type. Barf. Sooo borereeddddrrahhhhhhhbb


----------



## ladyoflocksle

I hope everyone had a great New Year's Eve. I was in bed at 9:00 so missed ringing in the new year. I am kind of bummed because af is due Sat but I bet it will come sooner than that since I O'd early. 

I found out yesterday that a former co-worker of mine is pg and is expecting twins. I know that she is quite a bit younger than me but it gets so depressing seeing my friends and family members get pg and I am still trying for over six years now :( I know that if I do manage to get pg that I will only be able to have that one since I am already 46 years old. I would love to get pg with twins! But I don't think it will happen though. 

Cppeace, I really hope you get your BFP. I haven't really been able to see anything on the tests you posted but I have a hard time seeing light lines!

Shae- So glad you were finally able to go to the bathroom and also got to go home :)


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: I think we have all experienced the feeling of jealousy towards pregnant women. I remember the years of wtt...and it felt like so many people in my office were pregnant, including one who was actively preventing pregnancy. Or this last time when a friend got pregnant and had her baby before i got pregnant (excluding a miscarriage). Not as rough as your situation but wanted to say we understand here and feel free to vent any time. So sorry for your situation. Are you having regular periods?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs sorry :(. Im so glad to not be forced to watch football three days a week. Thats nice that she is seemingly in a good place. Did you respond?

Lady hugs. Keeping my fxed. Does anybody on your moms side have twins?

Today is the second day in a row A rolled tummy to back. So cute yet so sad how fast he is growing 

Afm im struggling. The stress of seeing ex during visits and him being abusive is depressing me which makes me make excuses to drink. I went from one weak mimosa a week to 1-2 glasses a day. Ive killed two bottles since Christmas Eve. I can feel my body saying drink more, and the only thing stopping me is the fact I am pumping and A needs me sober. But I can feel that alcoholic voice back in my head


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Hey thanks gigglebox for responding :) Yes I still have periods, the only time I have not had periods was when I was pg with my two kids. I have always been pretty much like clockwork although my cycles are irregular. I am still o'ing because I track it with temping and by my CM. I don't use OPK's because they cost so much and we are really doing the NTNP because my DH has basically given up on us having a baby together and thinks that it is a waste of money. Also as he has gotten older (he will be 51 in Feb) his libido has gone way down. It is all I can do to get him to BD once or twice during my fertile time :cry: He knows my cycle very well and he knows when I am fertile because my libido amps up :blush:


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Thank you, Dobs. Yes there are twins on my mom's side of the family :) One of my first cousins (whose mom is my mom's sister) had a set of b/g twins when she was 17 or 18 (I am two years older than her). Also there are a few more twins on my mom's side from her mom's side of the family. Sorry if that got confusing there :wacko:

I have also heard that a lot of times older women have twins, too, because their bodies drop more than one egg because they are getting closer to menopause. I'm not sure how true that is though. 

I am sorry you are going through so much with your ex. I can't imagine having all that stress and a baby at the same time! I sure hope everything gets better for you and little A soon :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I can vouch on the jealousy. Been there. Even on bnb where so many women are lttc and finally get their rainbow I was like 90% yay for you 10% brb getting the booze and ice cream


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Right Dobs?! Been there.

Ugh addictions/vices are so frustrating...like that constant hum in the background that gets louder when you pay attention to it. Do think of A and your reason for being the best version of yourself. What is your status on the behavior health treatment stuff? Do you still speak with your therapist? I myself am thinking about going back, or more likely just writing all my thoughts out. I have a lot of unresolved issues with recent family drama. I realized over the holidays how much resentment towards my folks I'm holding on to -.-


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Lady,
As my temp dropped I didn't test this morn and then around noon and wiped and had some pink streaks and 7 hours later there is dark brown light spotting I would say AF will be here tonight or morning at latest.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yes that's the work out, hated it too! But effective. I struggled along every day and could not keep up. 

Dobs, babies do grow sooo fast... Today an extended family member told me L looks older then 13 months. More like 1 1/2 to 2....

Lady, fx for you. I hope you do have a few fertile years left and have a rainbow baby.

Afm: L went for a walk with us to see the animals yesterday. He walked all the way to the back of the property and back to the house. And we live on 5 acres, so not a short distance to cover while holding on to my fingers. He only needs to grow 2 more inches and I won't have to bend down anymore...

Pic attached, from when he was getting ready:

Dang: won't let me attach: file too large!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Crop the pic PL or put it on photobucket then attach. 

Dobs, two bottles of what? Mimosa is champagne with juice in it, right? (waste of champagne, diluting it like that :haha: ) I think I had four bottles to myself over the weekend and another two on Christmas Day, and thats us cutting down :rofl: Although on your own definitely advisable to stay sober. I dont know about you, but I find it easier to have none at all than to stick to one or two glasses - having none, that voice is easier to ignore. After two glasses, its easy to forget why youre not supposed to be having any more. :hugs:

Lady, the jealousy is real. I fell out with a friend completely and we ended up quite viciously fighting - long story short, she found out she was pregnant at my party and proceeded to carry on drinking, then overheard me crying on the stairs to my bff about it about how she didnt deserve it and they werent even trying and theyre already both s**t parents to the two kids they had (previous relationships) Ovulation strips can be bought really cheaply on Amazon or eBay - mine were like £3 for 50 or something ridiculous like that. And yes, if you od early your period should come early - your LP is the part of your cycle most likely to stay the same whereas time to ovulation can vary.

Workouts - look up HIIT on youtube. Loads of videos of varying intensity of similar stuff to T25 :) and free.

Gigs, dont blame you for the resentment. Therapy could be a good idea. Also late to the game but I vote art studio or frivolous for the money. Ive blown so much cash this past month on random stuff and Christmas its pretty terrifying. Ive taken up knitting and crochet as a distraction and now own quite an extensive range of supplies and need to start thinking about selling the stuff Im producing, to get rid of it and get money back to buy more wool if nothing else (once I actually finish a full project lol that isnt just a scarf)

DH has been bringing up the idea that we maybe shouldnt have any more kids. He says hes getting older and picking up injuries trying to keep up with the ones we have and if we have more, its just going to get harder. Logically, I agree - Isaacs sleep has gone to s**t, hes worse than he was at newborn right now, started refusing his dummy so Im the dummy instead and he wants fed every two hours through the night. Good to help milk supply but dreadful to try and cope with for weeks on end. The thought of another baby right now is the last thing I want and it cant happen anyway because of my training - I waited so long for this opportunity that Im not risking it for anything. But I dont like his insistence in mentioning it since the idea was already on hold anyway and no decisions need to be made of any kind for a year or more. The thought of never being pregnant again and Isaac being the last, Elisabeth never having a sister etc, is devastating :hissy: Every time I pick him up, even in the night, my head is screaming go to sleep, kid, I hate this, but my heart says just look at him, hes so squishy and perfect, how could you even think of not having more no matter what!

I have a known issue with not good enough - I didnt actually relate the desire/need for a large family to it til recently but it was brought up in therapy that perhaps the never complete, never enough feeling that applies in business and just about everything else I do could also be contributing to the feeling that our family isnt complete either.. All my friends seem so certain that their one or two kids is them and they dont want any more, and Ive never had that even when its super hard to cope... (rambling, sorry, sleep deprived)

Ours all stayed up for Hogmanay (NYE) as well, I couldnt believe it! We were at a party and I was expecting to leave early but all the 10+ kids that were there made it, and even baby woke up just in time to bring in the bells and sing Auld Lang Syne (hes a bit young for any whisky though lol so we abstained from that tradition)


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like a fun new years, MS! Tell me more about the not feeling like things are enough. I feel like I suffer from this when it comes to myself...like a lot for my birthday, especially. I feel unpleasable, like nothing I do ever feels like an appropriate celebration. Hubs says my expectations are too high. Maybe I should just get drunk next time if I'm not pregnant. Ha! Healthy resolutions lol

Also I'll look up hiit on youtube, you check out knitting projects. That's where I learned to make hats!

Cp sorry about af :/ what exactly are y'all doing to ttc? Have you considered iui? You're just doing at home ai right now, right?


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, Yeah AF is here, 
Well, With my beliefs I don't really believe in medical invention for pregnancy for me. I only do the at home insem when I have to do to timing or my guy not feeling up to sex.

I'm only going to be genuine ttc another few months and then I will say it isn't meant to be and go ntnp. 

I want kids and it saddens me but it just is how it is. I can't keep doing this forever. 

On a side not, Fell off my streak during the holidays so I started over yesterday. Trying to get to at least 100 straight days of exercise.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lady oooh good chances then so fxed! Sorry hubs has checked out. My brothers are 19, and my stepdad is over 70. But they did in vitro cuz my moms tubal couldnt be reversed and his sperm were like deformed (two headed or swimming poorly) so they paid extra to select only her grade a eggs and his non creepy sperm. Anyway off task my point is my parents were of older age and the raw goods were there so hopefully it works out for you two

Peace gl with the exercise streak! I thought you were supposed to have rest days though, no? I hope you get to have kids 

MS I agree sounds like fun! Glasses of Chardonnay or merlot. I dont buy hard alcohol anymore. I can usually be fine having a drink or two as long as im Not depressed. But im depressed so I think I need to just stop for a while

Gigs my depression and anxiety have flared up this last week. Im not sleeping because of A. My mom on the daily takes cracks about how I ruined As life. And Ex emotionally abuses me during his visits. And now my house is empty because he made me throw out all my furniture to fit his and im already 6k in debt with no way out. And I know everything will get better and going to see a therapist wont do Much good other than venting. I already know what theyll say and id Rather be home with A

PL thsts Crazy how tall is he now? So cute. I probably couldnt make it there and back lol

A isnt eating again sigh and up every hour all night until I caved at 5am and let him bedshare which got me 3 hours of sleep and that stresses me out because I dont personally believe in bedsharing


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Cp- I am so sorry that af showed :( I know how disappointing that is! I also understand only ttc for a while longer and then going to NTNP. We are in that place now. Although I am at the point that I am about ready to stop having af altogether. I am seriously thinking if I am not pg by May, then I will look into having a hysterectomy. The older I get the worse my af gets :( 

Dobs- I am sorry that things aren't going so well for you right now, too. I have struggled with depression myself and I know how hard that can be especially on top of what else you have going on in your life.

Thank you for your words of encouragement. I really want to give my DH a baby of his own :) 

Gigs- good luck with your exercise program. I am too lazy to do that although I bet I would lose more weight if I did it! I go back to school on Thurs so that may help me get back on track. I am still 2 lbs. shy of my goal of losing 20 lbs. When I am at home all I want to do is eat...whether I am hungry or not!


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, alcohol is alcohol no matter what form - the concentration of ethanol varies but its all the same chemical whether its drunk as beer, wine or vodka. The concept of hard liquer is a myth ;) The average shot (1 or 2oz) of vodka or any other chosen spirit contains less alcohol than an average glass of wine (defined here as 180ml, or about 6-7oz of wine at 12% proof)

Better to bedshare occasionally and get a little sleep than end up going loopy through sleep deprivation, imo.

Gigs, my over-riding thought process with everything is a nagging voice in my head to keep going, do more, do better. I left school at the top of my class, but all the voice (my dads, strangely enough *eyeroll*) could say was you should be staying on for another year. You could have got into a better university. I opened a shop and the voice tells me to open another. I clean a room and the voice starts nit-picking that it could be better, and theres another room to do, or washing to be done, or why cant you just keep your house clean like everyone else does and then if wouldnt be such a chore, why are you so lazy and useless? Im never at peace or able to relax and just rest because all I see is the things not done and the endless quest for more, better. And then I get tired and depressed and try to drown out the voice with wine because Im not super-human and Im tired and need a break.

I dont celebrate birthdays and I hate Christmas because all I can think is I havent done enough - no matter how much Ive done or bought.

Baby is getting three new teeth to add to the one he already has at the bottom. Hes my earliest teether by far - a full six months younger than Nathaniel was when he got his first ones. Im wondering if it might be contributing to the waking at night..


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeaaaah the problem is I dont mix them with a single shot or take a shot. Ill make a 10 oz glass with 50/50 coke and rum and drinks at least two to three glasses. With wine I only pour less than half a standard pour and I sip it. But I hear you on the percentages vs volume thing. 

Yeah tbh thats why I did it. Im so exhausted im Making driving errors and messing up at work. Coffee and naps do nothing. When he reaches over and touches my face he can fall back asleep and he cant do that from his bassinet. Plus i only do it after I pump/feed at 4:30-5 so im Not in deep sleep mode just resting more than anything but fffdchjvsrnjibd he self soothes just fine during the day and he didnt used to do this

Oooo man thats so many teeth!

K gonna try to get A down so I can shower


----------



## Cppeace

Dobs, as long as you vary the type of exercise and don't over work any given area you can streak exercise.I find maintaining a streak encourages me to keep it up. Otherwise I miss one and and then forget one day and well, then the excuses start lol To actually be in any decent shape I have to streak the exercise- I know me well. My highest streak was 226 days and then things got in the way and the excuses from me started and bam I'm a couch potato lol

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dang thats a long time. I just realized 1000 days is almost 3 years. That takes dedication. I cant even get my butt to go one day haha. Kudos to you and all the ladies working out.

Meanwhile I discovered Whole Foods has an entire dairy free dessert section so gg weight


----------



## shaescott

CP- scrolling down the page I saw &#8220;couch potato&#8221; but for some reason my brain thought &#8220;cheesy potato&#8221; and I&#8217;m like wow I might have an obsession with food. Good luck with the exercise streak. You can do it! Sorry about AF though. 

Dobs- sorry the ex is being an ass still. And that A is being difficult. Definitely gotta be careful with the drinking, especially with the custody battle. Don&#8217;t want the ex to argue that you drink too much, cuz even if you&#8217;re still functioning and taking care of A well he could use it to twist things. 

M&S- ooo new teeth, how cute! And painful...

Lady- sorry ttc isn&#8217;t going well so far. I really hope you get a baby with your husband. My mom had super heavy periods after she had my sister, and she got a Mirena for it. She&#8217;s 50 now and still uses it to prevent heavy flow. Just in case you don&#8217;t want to undergo surgery if possible. It&#8217;s hormonal, and needs to be replaced every 5 years, but it&#8217;s a quick office procedure. It&#8217;s a trade-off I guess.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol thats funny because he drinks 5+ beers a night. My fridge used to not have food except a tiny section and the rest was just his beer. Ive only been drinking at my moms, so its definitely more a mental health concern. I was going to dump my last bottle, but I forgot I bought an expensive one by mistake and it does taste amazing. So my plan is to finish it by Sat and after that drown my sorrows in dairy free desserts lol jk I was just going to deal with them healthily. I already know my exs strategy and its stupid

As for A I think he had a fever. Im waiting on my forehead thermometer and didnt do a rectal, but he was scorching hot to the touch. So he got a dose of Tylenol and went to bed in a onesie and thin, cotton sleep sack. I have an appointment booked, but Idk if I want to go. I just dont like how he got so sick out of the blue when he hasnt been around anybody who is sick. And the last doctor mentioned bring him back if that happens. He hasnt eaten in 10 hours and he only ate 15oz yesterday (half his usual). Im sure its nothing. But idk better safe than sorry 

How are you feeling since you have been home?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- okay just making sure (regarding the alcohol). Yeah I&#8217;d want to bring A in just to be safe. 
Since getting home, my pain has been very minimal (thank god), and I&#8217;ve been feeling pretty good. I go to the bathroom like a million times a day and have tiny bowel movements each time but I figure they add up so it&#8217;s okay. I go whenever my butthole has pressure on it lol but sometimes it&#8217;s just gas whoops


----------



## gigglebox

Hope you're back to normal soon Shae.

Dobs Do they have any idea why he keeps getting random fevers? Any theories?

Can't remember what else, my head is out of sorts. I had to have the cat put down today. He was on the mend from the URI but recently took a turn for the worse, and has drastically lost weight this past week. I mean like emaciated looking, but he had a full belly. Turns out it was full of fluid, poor thing had FIP, which is basically random in what cats is effects and untreatable. He had lost a quarter if a pound since yesterday, and was very obviously in distress so I made the decision to not have him suffer any longer. 

Hubby is pissed because he feels like we got screwed over by the SPCA, like they knew he was sick and were happy to dump him on us. 

I want to make a good outcome out of this though. I'm getting his ashes back and will be playing with them to see how I can paint with them, and I may move into the business of painting pet portraits with ashes. Idk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I hear you re alcohol its good looking out and I definitely wouldnt drink in front of ex because I did put it in the order that neither of us can abuse drugs or alcohol when watching A

Glad the pain is decreasing! And re gas vs poop always better safe than sorry there too! Haha learned that the hard way :rofl:

Gigs they usually arent random. Its ysually him catching something from a daycare kid or me bringing home germs from my classroom. But this is the only time he has gotten sick and nobody I know has been sick. I read somewhere SGA kids tend to have weaker immunity as infants/my family in general has crappy immune systems. Idk I did email his pedi that I was concerned. I cancelled the appointment though cuz we were both sleeping haha this clinic is much less busy than my usual so getting a new appointment later is easily done if he stays poorly. So far hes only had 4.5oz today and been sleeping but no fever and I felt crappy for a bit so im Leaning mystery cold

Im so sorry about your cat :(. I know he was a newer member but thats still tough. Do you think the SPCA knew? Id imagine with the amount of cats coming through they probably didnt screen for it, but idk. Could be worth bringing it up and seeing if theyd waive an adoption fee on a new barn cat when yoire ready. I love the idea of painting with the ashes.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Gigs- I am so sorry about your kitty :( We had to put one down a year and a half ago because he had feline leukemia :( It is so hard when you lose them because they are a part of your family. I hope that when/if you get a new one that it will be healthy!

Shae- Glad that you are doing a lot better!!

Dobs- Glad you and A were able to get some sleep. I hope he feels better soon!

AFM just waiting for nasty af to show up. I hope it waits until Sat like it is supposed to, BUT since I go back to school tomorrow AND I have recess duty, it will probably show up tomorrow :wacko: But I guess it won't be the end of the world if it does. I have had some cramping the past couple of days and today it feels like my stomach is starting to bloat so I know it will be here soon!


----------



## Looney90

Hello Everyone,
Im new to the thread,im currently 10dpo Ive been very crampy lately and nauseated. Last night at 9dpo I experienced some very bad cramps in my right lower region of my stomach, radiating to my back that lasted no more than 2 minutes. I took a test today I think I saw a line but I might just have line eyes lol. I tried uploading a pic but it says its it big. Enough about me hows everyone day so far?


----------



## DobbyForever

You can try uploading it toa photo site and linking it Or take a screenshot and post that. We like to look at tests :)

Lady I know you last lp was 13/14 days (I forgot) but your temp is still looking good so you never know fxed not out til she shows


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sometimes you got to do things like bedshare to get some sleep. No offense to mom's that bedshare all the time. I did some with V when she was really little so I could rest. I'm sorry you are having a hard time financially. Oh, I hope that you can give A a sibling later since you want 2nd baby later.

Shae hope things get regular again for you but glad you are out of hospital. When does school start back?

Lady I hope you are wrong about AF on her way. I didn't try as long but it was still gut wrenching tryimg and not getting a bfp. Just wondering have you considered a supplement like ovaboost? 

Cppeace I'm sorry AF showed. She is most unpleasant when ttc. 

M&S I'm sorry that you may be done ttc if you aren't ready to stop. Is your follow up coming up soon?

Gigs I'm so sorry about the cat. How awful. Also, good luck with weight loss and glad hubs is going to help with getting a larger vehicle for you. 

Sorry if I forgot anyone. Been a little hectic. V has bronchiolitis again. She seems a bit better today. I've been struggling with thoughts of preventing and ntnp. Going to wait because I feel like waiting a year at least is best for me. So i could be ttc in June. Depends on if I get some things paid off and if not, can i wait any longer to ttc lol. I was looking into the makena shot which I'll need to take when pregnant next go round to try to prevent PTL. I hope DHs insurance pays good on it or I can get assistance. It's $800 per shot. Anyways, im still trying yo lose weight, i gained 1.5lb over holidays. I'm hoping to lose 14lb before ttc again. I think I can do it. Oh happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Flueky88

Here's a few shots of my princess :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20180103_185524.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7









20180103_185601.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## M&S+Bump

Loon if you crop the pic it should let you upload.

Fluek, theres always going to be stuff to pay off. Princess is adorable. I have 14lb to go too til Im at happy - Im not sure its doable for me but Ill give it a go!

Gigs, sorry about the kitty :( My old lady is 12 now and even though she hasnt lived with us for years, Im dreading when she goes. She lives with my dad and is absolutely doted on by his wife.

Shae, glad you got back home.

My follow up at the docs is cancelled, the letter I got was in error as a result of a referral put through in November - it was actioned as both an urgent referral for procedure and a referral for consultation, so obviously I already had the procedure and consultation is not required, so I just keep my appointment with my original specialist in a couple weeks and do not need to go and see the surgeon.

My DH says if Im set on it, hes not against another baby as such, but he just worries it would be too much. Weve been talking about contraception though and a bit stuck - I dont want hormones, and that limits the choice a lot - my period hasnt returned yet and has never been regular so timing fertile periods is likely not a good way.. and condoms just suck! 

I cant see him permanently saying no to another babe. Theyre just too squishy. I think the next might be the last though (if circumstances stay the same), and it will be a little while before we can think about it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Wooks, I see you lurking! Hows it going as a mama of three?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Heres Isaac pulling down all the decorations..
 



Attached Files:







CE98D438-50B8-4FD1-A0A1-D30F0E1D2E0D.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4


----------



## M&S+Bump

What do you mean, its not a teething toy?
 



Attached Files:







97D5DFE5-34CF-4F1B-B6FC-1FD88BAFE83F.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Looney90

Thanks I didnt think about cropping the picture &#129318;&#127998;*&#9792;&#65039;, Ive been so tired I just woke up from a nap and my mouth been so dry its crazy &#128553;&#128553;
 



Attached Files:







CCE59101-45A8-48F6-9AA6-36DB28154E45.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Looney- I can't tell. Sorry. I hope that you get your BFP though! And welcome to the thread :)

Flueky and M&S- Your babies are absolutely adorable :)


----------



## Looney90

Thank you I hope so too lol maybe I just have line eyes and wishful thinking.


----------



## Flueky88

Lady, thank you.

Looney I can't see it yet, but those early faint bfps can be hard to capture on camera. When are you testing again?

M&S Isaac is so cute too. He just wanted to hekp you get decorations down. Babyfever is so real right now. My heart, brain, and ovaries are battling each other lol. I certainly won't have all my debts paid, but the personal loan I got to stay out of work longer is what I want paid. I imagine I will have to get a bigger loan next time in out postpartum so I would like that paid. 

I'm glad it isn't a big definitely no more babies then. I used to say I only wanted 2 but I'm leaning towards 3 but the 3rd will be after V starts school. 

I hear you on birth control. After number 2 I don't want to use tracking and using condoms during fertile period, but I don't want hormonal birth control. I find IUDs so unnatural. I know I'm going to have to give in some department but I don't know where. I have time to kill over this though.

Oh well that's good it was an error with the appt with surgeon.


----------



## Looney90

I plan to test again if I dont get my af on the 7th


----------



## DobbyForever

Short and sweet post tired af despite sleeping all day lol

Adorable kid pics!

Loon do you have the original? My tired eyes are not good with inverts. And is that out of a case? Or just an hpt brand I am not familiar with

Id say get depo but its hormonal and I hear some women have a hard time regulating/getting pg when they get off it. But I am loving the once every three months shot and done. I went with it cuz still pumping and I guess its ok with bm and I never took my pill because busy. And since I have no intention of ttc for years if ever I dont see the harm for now

Gtgbko so tired


----------



## Alf1982

Hi, i know you guys are all on here talking, I just posted on the page bc I'm kinda excited and nervous.....maybe some of you could read it and ease my anxiety.....lol


----------



## Looney90

I dont have the original,I threw it away hopefully af doesnt arrive on the 7th and Ill take another test.. but today Ive been getting cramps on my left side pubic region,yesterday it was the right side. Im confused


----------



## DobbyForever

Alf sorry if I missed something but what are you excited/nervous about exactly? Your tww?

Loon nw gl not testing! I have zero willpower lol. Fxed for you ignore the cramps. Cramps are my least favorite symptom to spot because I swear everything causes cramps lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and loon what brand though? Seriously never seen a test strip like that I dont Even know where to look lol


----------



## Looney90

It was a clear blue lol I took it apart...I always take them apart &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol this is a do what I say not what I do but never tasks tests apart especially cb and if you must like I do lol always take pics of the test at 2m, 5m, 10m in case then take it out and photograph immediately (5m preferable but 10m is ok) then flush it or toss it in a trash you cant root through. But always take in case, in time limit photos first

Sorry for my lack of punctuation headache and going to bed

Something is biting me in bed I have 7 bug bites I hope its not bed bugs. My brothers DC apartment is garbage (rats, roaches, probably bed bugs) and he slept in the guest room and the sheets werent washed before I started sleeping in here since I wanted to get out of my other bros room (he was sleeping on a crappy air mattress on the floor of his twins room so I could have his bed)


----------



## Alf1982

I posted my own little thread, sry that was confusing lol. I don't know if it's a 2ww or not. Definitely unexpected if it is. But added symptoms I forgot, hot flashes, stuffy nose, red hot bbs around nipples, moody like I get mad at the sink kinda weird.


----------



## Alf1982

*cookoo.....

Ok, so I have been on bc since I was 16......be 36 this may. But 2 years ago, I decided no more.....got tubes tied.....kinda regret it......but......omg.......here's the deal.....I'm crazy yes......3 cycles ago, swore I was pregnant, awful cramps, sore boobs, etc, started my research, k......that was ovulation. [] Got it. Started to relax. Each cycle after, pretty regular, but light cramps 1 time. Then very sore boobs until AF. Craved milk. Soooooo, this cycle, blowing me away... before I felt any o symptoms, around CD 9 or 10.....Craved grape juice, like haven't had it since I was young, lasted 2 days, then around CD 14, I'm on a 24 to 25 day cycle btw, so CD 14, a late O? Cramped, omg I felt it, huge blob of clear snot......NEVER had before......sex that night....vivid dreams start. Exhausted but can t sleep......next AM very nauseated, car sick, exhausted. That afternoon, pink CM, stretchy piece streaked w/blood. More cramping, still nauseous, no sore boobs and same symptoms plus dizzy spells and blurred vision until yesterday, period should be due Sunday ish......if regular......now yesterday.....bbs are sore, but not normal sore, nips mostly and under them, still nauseous, not hungry but weak, sodas taste funny, weird taste in my mouth, tired, headaches very dull, cramping is very mild and comes and goes but noticing it, I NEVER cramp with AF either. Could it be? Could I be that rare tl failure? I would totally be ok with that, and btw, you guys reading all of your posts the last few months makes me want it more, so happy for all of you.


----------



## Alf1982

So there we go, I copied and pasted lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm. While I hate to be Debbie Downer, I do like to manage expectations. I symptom spot myself, but I really dont put stock on it. Like I told Loon re cramps, almost anything can cause pregnancy symptoms. In fact, pregnancy symptoms are often pre-af symptoms you never picked up on before. Especially if its something you really want. 

I know a large number of women who had their tubes tied when they were done having kids in their mid to late thirties, and (while I know they do fail for some women) I have never heard of the procedure not being effective when performed by a knowledgeable surgeon.

You can usually have your tubal reversed. Its not cheap, its not fun, and its not 100%. But it sounds to me like you really want to be pregnant. So that might be a conversation you want to have with your partner.

And please, do not take this the wrong way because I just want to make sure I am giving you an accurate perspective. Your posts do not read like a 36 year old who had a tubal done two years ago. Are you being forthcoming with your details/scenario? Again, just asking because we can only really give our opinion on your situation if we have the right facts. If you really are 36, I apologize for being rude. I know we tend to speak and write differently online. Heck, yesterday I didnt punctuate any posts and left out a lot of words that would have made my posts make sense lol.


----------



## Alf1982

Well, I am 35, 36 in May. Not sure what you mean, but it was late and just trying to get all the info in. Woke up today still feeling like poo. Usually I'm cold and hungry, nope not today, feel hot and food is the last thing I want. It's alright though, I'm sure you are right, I'm not preg. It's just the weirdest feeling I have. Thank you for your input.


----------



## DobbyForever

Any chance youre coming down with a cold?

I would wish you babydust even though chances are slim. Its very clear you want a baby, so I hope that does come true for you somehow, some way.


----------



## shaescott

Ahhh cute baby pictures!

Flueks- I move back in on the 15th. 

Loon- I don&#8217;t see anything yet but :dust: for a :bfp: in the near future!

Alf- its very unlikely but anything is possible. Just don&#8217;t get your hopes up (I know it&#8217;s hard). Like Dobs said, you sound like you want a baby, and you can get the procedure reversed. 

Dobs- how is A feeling today?

AFM- idky but yesterday and today I&#8217;ve had some dizziness and nausea. Yesterday I got sushi with SO and after a super small amount I got nauseous and a little dizzy and had to stop eating and keep leftovers. I ate them later no problem. Today I was eating around 3 pm, only was able to eat a little of my chili before I got full and felt like I couldn&#8217;t eat any more. Then around 7 (30 min ago) I started feeling dizzy and icky and slightly nauseous. Idky this keeps happening. It&#8217;s just really annoying and slightly unsettling. Currently eating cereal no problem. Idk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks for asking, he&#8217;s better though I think he is starting the separation anxiety Phase. He cries when I walk out of eyeline

Shae that&#8217;s odd maybe your body is trying to ease back into digesting solids after the liquid only diet? Does your mom have any input/have you mentioned it to your doctor?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I&#8217;ve been eating solid food since the 29th, so idk. My mom was just like &#8220;eh&#8221;, she&#8217;s been busy and stressed so I&#8217;m trying not to bug her. Glad A is feeling better, I&#8217;d say the separation anxiety shows he&#8217;s developing normally so although it kinda sucks it&#8217;s developmentally appropriate, right?


----------



## pacificlove

Shae: maybe your body is trying to say "ease into the gassier foods"... Isn't there a saying something along the lines of "a toot per bean" aka no chilli? Just a thought..?

Or ignore me, been having hard days at work.. makes it hard to not want to sit back after work and relax because L still wants me. 

I read everything but I am having a hard time remembering.

Ls diapers are too small, they don't last him through the night anymore. We'll be on the big island and pick up some size 5s (!!) this weekend. Between my regular waking up and Ls night fussies because he's wet... Lack of sleep.. ugh


----------



## shaescott

PL I&#8217;ve been passing quite a bit of gas the past several days. Idk. Sushi isn&#8217;t very gassy is it? Cuz that did it first.


----------



## pacificlove

Depends what type of sushi... Rice is still considered a filler in many foods. ? I think? Haha, hormones are going nuts again yay boobs drying up!


----------



## DobbyForever

OH man has it been a while? My days blur together. That is odd then

Pl sorry about the diaper situation. Definitely can commiserate on the lack of sleep


----------



## Alf1982

Thanks guys. Not feeling like a cold, today bloody nose a little, bobs itch and still sore, nausea 2 times bit mild, cramps 1 time. But omg did I have gas, and diarrhea I don't know what's up, things still taste funny and I have a weird taste in my mouth that seems consistent. I don't know if I hope or not, but I'm definitely feeling very different this cycle. Ntm I am hot, haven't temped but my body says I'm much warmer than normal that's been going on a week I think even so says I feel warm.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk sounds like cold symptoms to me but i&#8217;m not in your body so I can&#8217;t say, you know?

In other news I pissed off another cousin so i&#8217;m Hiding from my mom lol cuz she&#8217;s all about unconditional love and i&#8217;m Like fts so i&#8217;mtrying to fix my computer then sneak into her before she can yell at me :rofl: my fear is she&#8217;ll tell me to go home early and sure I was leaving in 2.5 days but yeah not ready to go back to reality lol


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;ve only been home since the 31st but I was passing gas before then. I think if gassy foods were a problem I&#8217;d be in pain. I can get pretty bad gas pain, it happened while I was at the hospital. I didn&#8217;t leave until I&#8217;d gone a day without the dilaudid (which, btw is amazing and obviously addictive and I may or may not miss it). But yeah during the 5 day stay I got dilaudid probably 5-6 times, not at all day 5. Sometimes I had it during the afternoon and at bedtime cuz those were the two times the pain would really act up. It made my head fuzzy and made me super sleepy and wheee and I was like &#8220;mommy is this what it feels like to be high&#8221; and she was like &#8220;yes, dear&#8221; like oh geez I was funny on it. SO got to see me on it at one point cuz towards the beginning of his visit the pain acted up and I was leaning on the side of the bed like I was in labor, labor breathing and everything. I only asked for dilaudid when my pain was at least having to labor breathe through it, if not making me moan and groan. I really liked it and wanted it when my pain was minor cuz I liked how it made me feel, but I didn&#8217;t get it cuz I knew that would be asking for trouble and I don&#8217;t wanna go down that hole.


----------



## shaescott

Like today I ate a big bowl of chili and so obviously I&#8217;m gassy now but it&#8217;s been painless so far, I&#8217;ve just been farting up a storm. One of the times I got dizzy and nauseous I got up and ate cereal and then felt fine, but other times I was eating when I got dizzy and nauseous and my body was like &#8220;nope you&#8217;re done&#8221;. I&#8217;d only eaten 1/3 of my chili for lunch when that happened and then I finished it for late dinner (cereal was around dinner time). It&#8217;s like around 1-2 pm my body decides it doesn&#8217;t actually want to eat more than a little bit of food. Though I&#8217;m sleeping in til at least 11 so that late lunch is technically my breakfast. My sleep schedule got all messed up, I&#8217;m staying up til 3-5 am and sleeping until 11-12. Whoops. If not for the Internet, I probably would go to bed at a reasonable hour. Too bad I can&#8217;t lock myself out of safari, YouTube, Facebook, and twitter after 11 pm. I&#8217;d want to keep messages and Snapchat cuz I text SO of course and I talk with friends on Snapchat, and I don&#8217;t wanna get locked out during an important conversation. 

I was just thinking about tattoos again got some reason (like while typing the above) and I was wondering, how do tattoo artists ensure they don&#8217;t make any mistakes? Like obviously they&#8217;re careful but like I copy things wrong all the time like misspell long words by accidentally skipping like 2-3 letters, and they&#8217;re human too... calling M&S? I know they prefer not to do lettering, but thinking about that, like how do they manage to never miss a letter their whole career?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sigh so long story short my mom stood over A&#8217;s bassinet screaming and swearing despite waking him twice and scaring him and me asking her to stop. Then spent three more hours yelling at everyone/insulting me as a daughter and mother and pet parent. So I Spent two hours driving back and forth because she said I had to get out tonight and if I didn&#8217;t get my dogs (which I can&#8217;t do in one trip) she was taking them to the shelter in the morning. I still have two more trips at least to get all my stuff back lus visitation on Sunday is like ffs i&#8217;m Going to make 6+ hour round way trips in three days dragging poor A along with me.

Like is this normal? This is all I know. My mom was abused as a kid, so her opinion is I had it worse be grateful. My dad&#8217;s side is bipolar and literally have punched each other or pulled guns out on each other. Then ex does what ex does. I&#8217;m starting to feel like i&#8217;m Crazy for thinking this isn&#8217;t how it&#8217;s supposed to be


----------



## shaescott

WTF?! No, Dobs, you&#8217;re right. That&#8217;s not normal. That&#8217;s scary. All because you had a fight with a cousin, she scares the baby and kicks you out and threatens to take your dogs away from you? That&#8217;s insane. So not okay. I&#8217;m so sorry she did that to you.


----------



## gigglebox

Either we're missing part of the story or your mom is being batshit. That's really extreme...what was the fight with your cousin about? Was your mom mad you were fighting or mad at you/took your cousin's side? 

Shae, artists stencil their work, check it, have the client check it, before they start tattooing. That said, mistakes STILL happen on occasion. Just google "misspelled tattoos". I saw it happen on a tattoo competition tv show once (misspelled Corinthians). In that case they probably give the tattoo free and fix it best they can...or it's cover up time! 

Alf, when is your period due and when dis you test last and when are you testing next? That's really the only way to know.


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom is a little bat shit. She takes meds every morning to regulate something and when she doesn&#8217;t take them she literally just screams at everyone over nothing until someone reminds her to take her pill.

My mom was venting that my cousin posted a status attacking her because she didn&#8217;t want to go to Reno. My cousin is pulling her three kids from school for a week because her bf wants to go gambling when she comes to visit. So I told my cousin that she totally uses my mom for money, her car/chauffeur, and as a hotel but then attacks her character? And that she should apologize or do what her status says and stop talking to her/staying at her house and get a hotel. So then she goes on a rampage of lies and calling me names and saying f* you. So I blocked her because i&#8217;m Too old for that. Then she blew up my phone threatening me and swearing at me so I told her stop texting me or i&#8217;ll Get a restraining order when she&#8217;s here. She kept going and going and I literally just kept texting stop texting me.

So then I tell my mom what happened and said we can talk about it tom after she goes to work and I go to bed. Then she just goes off on me and wakes Aiden. And when I won&#8217;t give her the time of day/refuse to yell back. And then I pointed out that this kind of abusive communication is probably why I Date abusive men and make excuses for them because she&#8217;s been like this my whole life. So she storms out then spends thirty mins screaming at my brothers for not telling her. Then my stepdad gets out of his bath and she screams at him to. So I go and tell her they had nothing to do with it and if she&#8217;s angry and needs to yell then it should be at me not them so she went from leave tomorrow to leave right now blah blah then yelled at me some more and then called my auntie and talked shit about me and called me names in Thai (I understand it just can&#8217;t speak it) and so even though it was midnight and raining I packed up my stuff and kid and left. Have to go back today to get more stuff. Definitely two trips but i&#8217;m Hoping I have enough Tetris skills to just make one trip

ETA sorry for the fail grammar A is crying and I can&#8217;y figure Out what he wants lol


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom was abused by her family but has like some version of Stockholm because she treats them like gold and loves them unconditionally. I have no problem telling them to cut the crap. So she was mad that I said something to my cousin because apparently I have some hidden agenda and am vindictive and it was going to piss of my cousin who would then go to her Mom who would then go to my mom. And I&#8217;m fairness that Auntie, while she has taken so much money from my mom and never paid back (like down payment on a house type money then lost the house from filing bankruptcy), is the only person who never emotionally, physically, or sexually abused my mom growing up.


----------



## DobbyForever

Some of the tamer text messages I got
 



Attached Files:







4EB5978F-DBF6-4D25-887A-1CB62484DE65.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 15









7C97464E-68AE-407B-B82F-57148393A997.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## shaescott

Geez. Seems like quite the dysfunctional family. I&#8217;m sorry your mom was so mean to you. That&#8217;s heartbreaking to me, that a mom could behave that way toward her child.

Gigs yeah I&#8217;ve seen pics of those so it made me worry. Thanks for the info :)


----------



## wookie130

Oh my goodness, Dobs. No one needs that toxicity, especially from family.

Shae...I wish I had some input regarding the fartiness. Sounds like your system is still adjusting and trying to sort itself out.

Alf...I am also confused. Are you temping because you're trying to conceive...and you've had a tubal litigation? Most women have that reversed prior to ttc, as it is very unlikely you're pregnant. I'm 39, just had my third baby 9 weeks ago, and had my tubes tied during my c-section. It sounds like you want a child...please begin researching tubal reversal. It's success largely depends on which procedure was used in the first place.

Fluek and M&S - Sweet happy babies. <3. Give them a smooch from their quasi-online long-distance Auntie Wooks. :rofl:

PL- My 3 year-old still wears an occassional diaper at night only, and is in a 5. You have a big little fella, and that's okay!

AFM- Day 1 of my second Whole 30, and I have such a carb hangover, it's awful. Charlotte and I are snuggling it up, and I have to find a way to peel her off of me to make a tuna salad wrap. Ugh.

I am also trying to give Char 2 or 3 bottles during the day, and put myself on a pumping schedule in preparation for going back to work in the 29th. I breastfeed her in the afternoons, evenings, and through the night using my Lact-aid. People, she loves the boob, even though I only produce about 3 oz of breastmilk a day...and she does not love bottles. They make her gaggy, and she often will just refuse it. My poor daycare lady. I'm hoping it gets easier for Charlotte to take artificial nipples.


----------



## shaescott

Wooks the fartiness doesn&#8217;t bother me, it&#8217;s the occasional dizzy/nauseous spells that I&#8217;m confused about. :) also I hope Charlotte starts taking the bottle better.


----------



## Jezika

Wooks - aww I hope Char starts taking to the bottles a bit better. Tilly never took them, period, so I was just thankful I didnt have to go back to full time anything.

Alf - I agree with the others that its unlikely (but not impossible) youre preg. Sounds like the symptoms might be some mild stomach thing? A few people I know have had similar lately. I also think considering a reversal might be a good idea if youre finding you do want kids.

Dobs - Im so sorry about your fam. I know your mum shows you and A a huge amount of love most of the time so I can imagine its hard when shes like that, and in addition to your other fam stuff. I dont think Ive ever met anyone whose family isnt a challenge to some extent or other. Anyway, I hope she apologizes and youre able to set some ground rules. Its probably best you removed yourself from the situation.

PL - you work with L around, right? How do you manage that!? And its so nice seeing them with their animal friends isnt it.

Shae - Im glad you pooped and are on the mend. Hopefully its just your body adjusting. I also wondered the same re: tattoos, though more about what happens when someones doing a really thin line tattoo of something that must be perfect, like a circle, and they slip a tiny bit. They must have the steady hands of a surgeon. The good ones, at least. 

Fluek and M+S - your babes are so sweet. Im still so impressed with anyone wanting to ttc again soon (though I know you wouldnt be TTCing so soon , M+S). Im starting to enjoy Tillys age more and more and am thankful that shes out of the baby stage, but I do admit I get a little envious of pregnant women, but I think thats more about the excitement of pregnancy and certainly not about the newborn stage haha. I think I just need to give birth to a 6-month-old.

Re: bedsharing because it was raised a few times. Just an FYI that if its done under certain circumstances (e.g., no smoking, no drinking or medications, no excess bedding, no gaps to fall into, light clothing, established breastfeeding etc.), research shows its just as safe as the recommended non-bedsharing arrangements, its just that most research lumps in planned bedsharing with unplanned (and unsafe) bedsharing, sleeping on couches and other unplanned sleep arrangements, all under the banner of cosleeping, plus doesnt usually break down the effects of those additional factors like smoking etc., so the most simple and conservative message is dont bedshare. Im absolutely not saying this to encourage people to bedshare, just to try to make anyone who does end up doing it on occasion feel less distressed by it, esp since the vast majority of mothers do end up bedsharing at some point and its not helpful to make them feel even more distressed about doing it. I find the North American stance on it is a lot more alarmist than in, say, parts of Europe or Australia. I mean, I get it, but at least in these other places they acknowledge that parents end up doing it for various reasons and that it can be even more dangerous if theyre told not to do it and they do it unsafelt rather than inform them on how it can be done safely. Sorry, end rant :)

Gigs - Im sorry about your cat. We had a foster cat be put down for that and it was impossible to tell leading up to her getting very sick. I like the painting with ashes idea. Youre so creative. Im still thinking about that possible painting of our cat (not ashes, though, I hope). I havent forgotten!

AFM - had a nice break with bro and SIL visiting from the UK but theyve gone back now and hubby is back to work next week and I start my course on the 17th and and dreading juggling school without proper childcare. Shes also been a bit fussy on and off at night, likely because her molars on both sides at the top are partially through. At least she can chew properly almost anything now, which is nice. We are also still BFing, esp at night, which means we have to clean her teeth properly before bed, otherwise food residue + breast milk can lead to cavities. Its been a challenge getting her to brush her teeth, but I figured out a way of doing it - hubby and I sing a silly song about brushing her teeth but we stop dead every time she pulls away or purses her lips. She loves hearing the song so she usually opens her mouth right up haha. So cute.

Wow sorry for essay.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I mean as a mom 98% of the time she is awesome. She just can't regulate her negative emotions. I'm pretty sure whatever med she takes is an antipsychotic. She does verbally abuse my stepdad on the daily, to the point where I have seriously reconsidered naming them guardians. But as you can see by my cousins, I don't really have a lot by way of family or friends I can leave Aiden to. Idc. Just exhausting. Like yeah it's weeks between when she blows up at one of her kids, but it's so aggravating. Like I've had teachers (yes, plural) call in CPS and she would tell me I had to stop going to class/counseling crying about how she's so verbally abusive because they'd take away my younger brothers. ANYWAY I told my mom that I will not have that kind of behavior around Aiden and that I would like to work things out one day because she is an important part of both our lives. But I also told her and all the idiots to no long consider me family. I am so sick of them.

Jez the singing while brushing is so flipping cute!!! I didn't mind your "Rant" at all. I know some women can safely bedshare. I'm just not one of them. I love my pillows and blankets and rolling around and I don't nurse at night/at all and there was totally a gap he could have rolled into. He just always rolls towards me never away because he's clingy so I used that to my advantage

Wook sorry about the bottle. hopefully she takes. worrying about feeding while working stinks gl with W30 i have a lot of friends who have done it but they were already super fit so i was like why lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Defo with you on the bedsharing Jez. Way better to be educated on all possibilities and accept and help people instead of just a blanket no. 

Tattoos - text is printed off, checked and signed off by artist and customer, then stencilled, checked again and then the stencil is placed on the skin exactly as it came out of the computer and/or stencil machine, checked AGAIN by everyone involved, and only then tattooed onto the skin following the stencil. At least in my shop. If a mistake happens, it really depends whose fault it is as to what is done - if a customer brought in a phrase in a foreign language or script, then on their own head be it that it may have errors in it. If they provided a phrase verbally but the artist misspelled it and it wasnt picked up at any point ( has happened once) then the options were fix it - that turned out not to be possible - cover it up free of charge or laser removal (which we also provide but if didnt, would pay to get it done elsewhere although I doubt many people would be as generous and would just say tough titties, you checked it) then fix of the letters in question. Customer opted for laser and re-do. Any other time it has happened it has been the customers fault for providing incorrect spellings of names or wrong dates, or bad translations (any time someone brings in script, we always say I dont speak latin/mandarin/etc - are you SURE this is correct and the way you want it because this exactly is what youre going to get tattooed on you) in which case, sorry dude, thats your fault and I dont care. If its an easy fix like changing an o into an a or something then out of goodwill well do that as a touch up for free. Anything else, your problem, not mine.

As for mistakes made during fine tattoos - they should not be taking on things they cant handle, and yes, most tattoo artists have incredibly steady hands in spite of the brick of a vibrating machine theyre holding - its incredible to me who cant draw a straight line on a piece of paper lol. If an artist is not confident they can carry out what is asked, then they should turn down the request or advise a way it would be more tattooable. If a genuine mistake happens then in a decent studio, everyone will bend over backwards to try and fix it to the customers satisfaction (thickening lines is a simple way of fixing a tiny wobble for example) But at the end of the day, its not drawing on paper or canvas - skin is moving, changing, stretching and shrinking continually. Anyone getting a fineline circle tattooed and expecting it to look like a perfect circle for more than a few weeks is an idiot. That isnt how tattoos work. An artist who gives a crap will tell you that upfront.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Dobs, that is not ok. I get it, I scream and cry and want to throw things if I dont take my pills, or dont get enough sleep or whatever, but I have four children 6 and under, and I am under a lot of pressure and have been properly sleep deprived for years. 

Wooks, have you tried different bottles and teats? I found some of mine would totally refuse some bottle shapes (including ones supposedly for bf babies) - MAM worked for all of them though. Isaac is now refusing dummies, which is exhausting but I guess will be good in the long run. He was always fussy with what shape hed accept, but now its progressed to full on batting them away if we even try, and spitting out any that sneak into his mouth during sleep.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I'd be highly mad at my mother if she showed behavior like that. As in "you are out of my life". Would not trust anyone who yells at my baby!
Over Christmas a devorced, financially unstable, and previously abusive father killed his 2 daughters on the big island. The girls were 4 and 6. So sad....


Jez, we brush Ls teeth too. We got him a bubble gum flavored one with fluride (we have well water, so L isn't exposed to it through drinking plain water) and he loves it. Occasionally he'll bite down, but only to suck the toothpaste off ;)
As for work/life balance. Right now I have hubby at home but come February we'll have to find him a daycare spot. I'll work full days then, but only 2 or 3 days then.
BTW: a lot of universities do offer child care at a reduced rate. 

L never accepted the bottle (not that we tried it often), sorry I am not much help.. he now drinks from a straw or directly from the cup! Keep in mind that while you (mom) aka the source is around, babies might be much more inclined to refuse the bottle.
My mom is pretty much the only person who gets to claim that she gave L a bottle of breast milk. L was getting babysat by them, in their house without us there. 

Can't remember who said their 3 year old is in size 5s! Lol, L is long, he's in 18+ month clothes for the most part. Size 4s are actually a tad on the small size nor do they hold through the night....


----------



## M&S+Bump

Elisabeth was still wearing size 4 or 4+ nappies when she potty-trained at 2 or so. Even now, 2-3yo old underwear is baggy and falling off and shes about to turn 4! And Isaac is in 4+ nappies and not even 8 months, and Ive just changed him at 1am as he was so wet. So need to change up or get him in cloth nappies at night.


----------



## DobbyForever

Nooo pl don&#8217;t say that i&#8217;m Always scared ex will snap and kill me/us. Some of the things he has said serious are things Scott Peterson said before he killed his wife. Yeah i&#8217;m so torn because cutting her out means cutting out the uncles and stepgrandfather and A needs those influences and she is super helpful and he loves her tthnklgrjnkg

A is on 9m so i&#8217;m No help hehe and transitioning to size 3 diapers next week. 2 is getting snug so I changed my next delivery to size 3 :). So excited to go from P to age appropriate


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby wo, I'm sorry. I can't imagine my mom ever being like that to me. I'm sorry that you and A had to put up with that. :hugs: 

Shae I hope your body fully recovers soon. Also, I've never had dilaudid but I've given it. People do seem to love it. A guy seriously started running my head/hair after I gave a dose, oh and another tried to dance with me. This while girl can't dance to save her life lol.

Wookie thanks, I did give her a kiss from auntie Wooks lol. Maybe she will be more receptive to bottle nipple when you aren't around. Hope so for her sake. I'd say you've tries different nipples or the natural nipples? 

Jez lol I know I'm crazy to think of ttc again, but I can't help it. Also, I was blessed with a very easy newborn. She took after me with wanting to sleep a lot a night. So maybe that's why I'm not opposed right now. Glad you got to see your bro and SIL. Nice to catch up with distant family. Oh and that's adorable about the toothbrushing song 

Off to read the next page.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific has going to be a tall boy. Nothing wrong with that :) I hope that you find a good childcare setting. 

M&S I think it's so cute how fast Isaac is growing and how small Elisabeth is. How different they can be physically is interesting. V has been in size 3 for a bit. Her clothes are 9 months. I think it won't be much longer til 12 months.

Dobby, I know, I got a premie diaper out yesterday and just stood in awe thinking how it used to fit her. Nothing premature about my girl now. Oh Dobby I hope he would never do anything like that. I'm glad you changed the locks though.

AFM, I keep going back to lets just see what happens as far as babymaking. You now have sex if we want with no regard to timing. I feel like I need to this month. I know it's not the most logical, but we would make things work if I got a bfp. I seriously doubt I'd get one anyways. So yeah, I think to hell with condoms or withdrawal.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, worst part was that the dad's behavior was all recorded and authorities where we'll aware of him, yet they still granted him shared custody. Something is seriously f'd and it's all under investigation, meanwhile it's the mother who is suffering and on her own. 


Flueky, interesting how different they all grow. We are hoping L will be a bit taller then hubby, the genes are there from both our sides, it's just his parents that are on the smaller (me) to average (dh) height ;)

L did the cutest thing today. He grabbed his shoes from the front door, put them down in front of us and sat down on bum, feet straight out. Exact same position as when we put on his shoes to go outside. Anyway, I listened, put on his shoes and off he goes to the front door. Some pretty clear signs that he wants to go outside, right?! Jacket and tuque on and then I took him with me to feed the animals. He was pretty happy to carry our empty bucket back to the house when we were all done. Haha, such a cute kid!


----------



## shaescott

Jez- the tooth brushing song thing is sooo cute, agh I can just imagine it eee cute

PL- that&#8217;s so sad and so messed up he got shared custody. On the other hand, what L did with the shoes sounds so cuteee!

M&S- thank you for the info! :)

Dobs- oh geez that&#8217;s scary that you worry about your ex snapping. So sorry about everything that&#8217;s going on for you rn.


----------



## DobbyForever

I may seriously move at this point f* tenure


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Hey ladies, selfish post here, sorry! Today is supposed to be when af starts. Haven't seen her yet, no symptoms for a BFP so I wish that af would just hurry up and show so that I can get it over with!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Take a test lol


----------



## shaescott

Lol I&#8217;m with Dobs but we&#8217;re addicts here.


----------



## gigglebox

Agree, test! Or is it possible that you o'd at the second dip?

Fluek you are brave! Good luck on ntnp; I completely get the desire. 

Aw Jez sorry you also had an FIP cat. Isn't crazy how fast the decline becomes?! I mean he was seemingly ok, then went "is he losing weight?" To "holy crap he is getting too skinny" in just a couple days. I was really hoping he had treatable worms or something...no such luck, poor guy. Was such a cool cat.

Dobs what happened now? And where would move?

Y'all I just want some honey in my tea :( I miss sugar lol


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well I am now one day late (two if af doesn't show today). If she isn't here in the morning, I will take a test. But I have been several days late before and not been pg so not really expecting much now either :cry:

Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow! The kids were pretty wild the two days we went to school last week!! It didn't help that we didn't get to play outside because of it being so cold. I need to be working on lesson plans but not really feeling it :winkwink:


----------



## Jezika

Lady - yasss tesssst! Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Gigs - yes its a very dramatic decline from what I hear. Thankfully this happened just as she got transferred to another home (cant rmeember why), so we didnt have to see or deal with it ourselves. I wouldve been a mess. Its so hard when family pets die, as you know, and it was bad enough even though Id moved out by the time my childhood cats passed away. Im dreading our cat dying one day too. We dont know how old he is, but probably around ten. I always thought it would be easier when we have a child, but we do still love the cat and in a way it will be harder if I also have to deal with Tilly being sad over it. But I guess kids are pretty resilient. Wow, tangent, sorry.

Dobs - has your mum apologized? Gosh I hope theres no way your ex would do anything like that. Its pretty rare thankfully, though Id feel a bit uneasy with all the easily accessible guns in the US and how they can make domestic disputes way more dangerous. Youre smart and strong so I know youll do whatever you need to for you and A.

Flueks - I truly admire people ready to get back on the TTC horse so soon! I dont think its crazy. Tilly was a pretty easy baby too, so I think its more a testament to my lack of stamina.

PL - I saw your pic of L on Facebook. So cute! Hope you can find a way to post here. I love that theyre starting to make their wants and wishes clear. Oh, and my university has daycare, but sadly its not free. Not even cheaper than other daycares actually. But students and staff (DH is staff) do get priority and its supposed to be pretty good.

M+S - I always love the tattoo talk. Fascinating! A few days ago I was trying to see what some of these crazy fine line tattoos will look like when aged. I couldnt really find anything. Im so intrigued. Im talkinf about ones that are simple line drawings, not necessarily loads of lines close together with super detail that I imagine would bleed together soon enough, just really thin lines. 

I was going to comment more but forgot.

My bff who is ttc booked a holiday to Cuba but three days before she left she got a faint line on an HPT so she had two betas done at the fertility clinic. Rose from 8 at 16DPO to 15 at 18DPO and the doc was worried about late implant and low numbers so asked her to come back tomorrow, which is when she revealed shes going to Cuba and her doc pretty much freaked out because its a zika country and said if she doesnt cancel her trip then they not only cant see her again after, but shed need to be monitored by the CDC and cannot ttc for another 6 months. Oh, and that her numbers mean it might be ectopic so its best to stay in Canada anyway. My poor friend ended up having to cancel her trip (the travel agent had originally said Cuba was fine from a zika perspective) and pay $730 to transfer the plane tickets to her in-laws so they could go instead. Shes so upset and on top of that shes petrified of an ectopic and now seems to be having a chemical (her second one).


----------



## Flueky88

Lady if you are sure on O date, it's still a possibility. I do understand wanting to be skeptical. Not as painful if you have your hopes up. I hope it's not a bad day back to work tomorrow. 

Gigs, I'm not sure I'd call it brave. Probably insane:rofl: oh I can't give up sugar. I just try in moderation for any food vices. I try to only drink water. Except for when I want wine. Sodas, tea, and coffee are easy for my to give up. I'm definitely glad about that. 

Jez lol maybe. I'm using to care for others. A baby was something I'd never taken care of before. I definitely don't want to as a nurse. I hate seeing sick kids, so sad. My heart cannot deal with it. Oh her icu essentially doubled. Is she certain of her dates. If so maybe she just implanted late. My thoughts are with her. I hope that she lost out on a trip for a rainbow bfp.


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m just tired and cranky lol. She half apologized but i&#8217;m Just gonna take it because she did say she will work on not yelling esp in front of A

Omfg had visitation and it was so draining

Read but too bogged down with crap to respond to people


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well I started lightly bleeding this afternoon so I didn't take a test. Af is here :(


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby well it's a start. Sorry about visitation. Hope you had a better day today.

Lady, I'm sorry about AF.


AFM DH didn't pullout last night. I think I'm Oing today. So I guess we will see. Happy either way, but I just don't think it will happen this time. 

V has been waking up 2x in night to eat. I'm hoping that since she finished steroids yesterday she won't wake up tonight.

I've started reading the 5th game of thrones book. I got seaaons 1 through 6 for christmas. I'm excited to watch it. Not much else to say.

Have a great week everyone


----------



## gigglebox

Still never seen GOT. Half the people who've seen it tell me i have to watch it, the other half tell me not to watch it because it's an addicting time suck. I have to pay to watch so likely not going to watch it.

Fluuuuuek I'm going to live vicariously through you! Ahhh can't wait for testing time! I am definitely broody but know realistically now is not a good time. I want to start ttc around June though, so soon! 

Unless I get super fit and hot and skinny and don't want to lose my hot bod yet. Lol, not likely...

Lady sorry af showed after all :( hang around this time!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol, I finally caved by reading as it is cheaper to read than watch. As far as testing I don't plan to unless I'm late. I bought some frer off Amazon. I know I'll use them this year so might as well. I ttc will most likely start in June as well. I'd said may but she was born the 31st so I reckon best to wait til 12 months. I'm hoping if I don't get surprise bfp this time my ovaries will call down until June. It's sooo hard.

:rofl: I hear you. I was like I'm not ttc til I lose so much weight but I don't think I could wait past June. The broodyness is sooo real. I'm thinking after baby 2 I'll do an IUD. It would remove temptation of ttc. If we have 3 the last will be many years down the road.

Anywho, I've blabbed enough.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi everyone. It's been awhile since I posted, but I've been trying to keep up! 

My maternity leave is over, so back at work. It's hard to be away from my little girl all day! And pumping. Wow. I hope to be able to keep it up until she is one, but that is going to take a lot of work! She's doing well though. Overall a happy and really good baby. I'm enjoying seeing her hit milestones and she's super smiley which just makes me sooo happy.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Michelle! I go back to work on the 29th, and I'm dreading it!!!!

Charlotte gets her 2 month vaccinations today, and I'm dreading that too. I am curious to her weight, however. She's growing like a weed!

Lady- Sorry the witch showed. Ugh.

Flueks, I can't remember if you had a c-section or not, but all of my kids were born via the sunroof, and my first two births were only 17 months apart...eeek. That was hard on my uterus. I was very fortunate to not have ruptured with Charlotte.

Biting the bullet, and watching Stranger Things 2. So far, it's pretty good!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh Fluek I hear ya. The broodiness is SO hard to tame! I'm having trouble myself. Fortunately this weight loss competition is helping curb my desire...at least for 8 weeks. But in reality I desperately need a new car as it is, and moreso with a third kiddo. 

Geez even just talking about this makes me broody. Wish I didn't want a $20k car -.- I really need to look into a home equity loan.

Mich, welcome back! Ahhhh i love the smiles! My favorite milestone <3


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle sorry about back to work. I hope you are able to pump enough. If not, it's not the end of the world. Be proud of what you have done. 

Wookie, no we was born vaginally. My OB said it would be okay if we conceived after my pp checkup but would worry about my sanity. I healed up well so I'm not too worried about that. I guess the biggest concern would be prematurity since I already have a risk factor. I'll be on make a shots regardless to prevent PTL. I hope you are able to transition back to work well. I really wish US had more financial assistance to keep mom's home the first year of life. 

Gigs, yes it does help having the weight loss goal. I guess where I'm under pre pregnancy weight it's not helping as much now. I wish I had an off switch for broodyness:rofl:. 

Yes I imagine having a big vehicle is a necessity for 3 as you need loads of car seats. I hope that you can get one sorted soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah my car is a joke. Every time i turn around something new is wrong with it. All small things that don't affect the drivability of it so none of it is going to get fixed. I don't tell anyone my hisband is a mechanic, it's embarrassing. My check engine light has been on for months but hubs can't figure out why. The engine intermittenly revs whiles i'm driving. My car lock makes a loud buzzing sound when locked, my indoor light doesn't work when the door opens, the wheels squeak but it's not the breaks...the weeks before last my display lights (like the speedometer, clock, etc) started randomly flickering. This week I got a random crack in my windshield. 

It's a piece of shit.

And it's so small. If i have the baby and a stroller and i go grocery shopping, i have to pack groceries in the booster seat and my passenger seat. The stroller takes up literally all the trunk space.

I'm trying to sell art like crazy. This bitch needs a car.


----------



## shaescott

Wooks - yesss stranger things 2 omg no spoilers just gonna say that the last two episodes are amazing. 

I&#8217;m broody too lol. I bet it&#8217;ll be way worse once I&#8217;m married and have an apartment or house. It&#8217;s very possible I won&#8217;t get to TTC until like 2027. SO wants to travel together and enjoy kid-free married life for a while, and I get that. I can live with having to wait longer than 2021, but idk how much longer. I wanna travel too. But I also could always leave the kid with my parents (or his) for a week while we went on vacation. I always thought SO&#8217;s mom would be furious if I got pregnant before we were married, but SO says she would be thrilled to be a grandma, she would just be worried about our finances and being able to finish college. But honestly I wanna wait to have a kid until we&#8217;re married (which is the 2021 date). I know he&#8217;s not ready to be a dad. He spent a day with his 7 year old cousin and brought him to an arcade and he said it was exhausting and that while the kid was sweet, he was a lot of work.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs that stinks about your car. I would want a new one too. I feel like my car is a reflection of me. Maybe that's strange. Good luck selling your art so you can get a new one!

Shae yeah in glad I didn't get broody until I was 27. I can't imagine feeling it earlier. I hope you guys can find some middle ground. There is so much time for thoughts to change. Also, lol, on being worn out taking 7 y.o. to arcade. 

I think Victoria is over bronchiolitis. Woohoo! She hardly napped today and I was going to nap when she did his afternoon but she was awake before could crawl in bed after doing a few chores. I napped 530 to 730 tonight. Hope I don't regret it. 

Hubs is dealing with auto incident that happened day after Christmas. A 15 y.o. was driving an f250 with mirror extended . The mirror crossed over center line and hit my husband's. It busted his mirror and took a chip of paint off as well as some scratches to his glass window. The kids dad is trying to say hubs was over center line. Infuriating. He had estimate done today and since it costs less than deductible my insurance won't pay even though they faulted the 15 y.o. They said state farm will have to pay him, but with the kids dad lying, I'm not sure if DH will be stuck paying or not. Anyways, off to do laundry.


----------



## gigglebox

That's crap Flu, but my guess is the 15yo lacks credibility being so new to the driving world. Hope it works out for your hubby.

Shae you can always talk to yoir family and set babysitting expectations beforehand. That's what we did, before we even ttc my mom committed to watching ds1 2-3 days a week, and i had to find help for the other 2-3 days. Just a thought. Babies are time sucks though, probably best to get major travel plans out of the way first as you may find you don't want to leave baby, especially for long periods of time.


----------



## pacificlove

That sucks flueky. Hope dh gets it sorted. 

Gigs, I hear you on the car issue. While ours are not old, if we had 3 kids we would have to change at least one car too. I think most vehicles are intended for the family of 3 and 4!?

afm: L has been extra whiny the last few days, apparently he's been pouting behind the front door too when I go to work too. :( 
Something is wrong with our dog, he whimpers every once in a while. Eats, poops, doesn't limp, just acts different enough for me to know something is hurting. 
Next week dh is going to Ontario for training for his new job. 9 nights gone! He might meet up with his half sister and dad. His sister asked if L was coming with dh, hello! What about the woman behind him? She did also mention she was thinking of a visit to the west coast to see her brothers and L. She has never thought of including any spouse! (Seriously, she wanted to do a sibling trip, planned for the time L was 2 months old. Dh was smart enough to say only if L and I came (so then it would not have been a siblings only trip) along but he didn't want to travel with a newborn)

Too much stuff he here going on.. sorry, don't want to rant too much. Haha! Probably a fail now


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh I hate inconsiderate people, especially family members -.- how okd is your dog? Could it be the start of a little arthritis?


----------



## DobbyForever

Love you all. Shitty longass weekz been reading

A is sick again every now and then wakes up choking on mucus. I&#8217;m fxed no fever


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, the dog is 9 1/2. He is very stoic, so if he whimpers I'd imagine it's not a little bit of pain, although he's much better today. So who knows.... I did have his hips and elbows x-rayed as a young dog, so hip dysplasia and elbow displaysa is out. 

Dobs: hope A is able to avoid a fever!

We are interviewing a daycare for L next week. I think he'll go 3 days a week. :(


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck PL, finding a daycare for ds1 was very hard, locating one forst off then finding one i could trust. And yes you will bawl your eyes out his first day. I am so thankful i am able to be a sahm. Did you get a full year of mat leave?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I cried every day this week dropping him off at daycare :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Worst part is it won't be me dropping him off or picking him up. We live on a small island that lacks daycare for kids under 2 1/2, so he gets to go to the big island for daycare. We'll be separated by a ferry! Dh seemed surprised when I said I'd come for the interview! Of course I want to know where my kid is!!! Ugh. 

Gigs: yes I did have a year off. Once we have a second I'll probably be a sahm too. Daycare will be too expensive for 2 and dh should have built his new career enough to support me at home. I still have my small business of handmade dog tug toys and treats for when I get bored and wanting to work again ;) 

Can't wait to see where we'll be at in a year, seriously I don't want to work lol


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DF17816C-631C-4BD8-8F03-35CC0ECFBE94.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## shaescott

Wait Dobs it&#8217;s a printed pregnancy test in a magazine??? That&#8217;s gotta be fake, right?


----------



## gigglebox

If it's not fake guess who's gonna be tearing ads from magazines in stores and running away with them all? This bitch right here, that's who.

Ugh pl that's rough. I wouldn't be ok with the distance but i guess you gotta do what you gotta do.

Y'all.
This baby is STILL sleeping like crap. Wtf do i do? I've done all the tricks! Guess i just have to come to terms with his/my new sleeping pattern:(


----------



## DobbyForever

lol idk Washington post wrote about it so I assumed they fact checked. It&#8217;s only in Sweden though but I would totally pee on it for half off a crib

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...n-advertisement-in-a-magazine-for-a-discount/

Pl I second gigs. Distance is why I chose my daycare. Knowing he&#8217;s less than five from my job and Home in case of emergency and if a life/death situation there&#8217;s an ER/his pediatrician&#8217;s office in on the same street two blocks away really eased my anxiety. But I find it&#8217;s more finding people you trust. If you&#8217;re comfortable with then, it will all work out. Hugs but it sucks.

Gigs wish I could help but we&#8217;re still sleeping 1-2 hours at a time before he wakes and can&#8217;t self soothe over here. I was so tired that when he went to bed at 4pm because he was sick, I did too. Only got out of bed to pump lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dh works 5 minutes away from the daycare, so I try to take comfort in that. But ugh, I hate the situation either way. If money was not an issue I'd quit work


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: ditto i&#8217;d So rather be home with A. I&#8217;m glad dh is close to the daycare! That's Awesome but I hear you it&#8217;s not the same as you being close or you being home


----------



## Flueky88

Just wanted to say I'm sorry for those who want to be SAHM and can't. It's heartbreaking. I'm adjusting better though. Also, sorry about the lack of sleeping Gigs and Dobby. 

Also, I heard about the pregnancy test ad on radio, Tuesday I think. It's pretty blizzard. I'm sure they are keeping the magazine's in sleeves. If not maybe the Swedish aren't crazy like us and want to pull the ads out lol.

Dobby hope A gets better again soon.

Not much going on here. I think it's crazy I think a bfp would even be possible this month. I've decided I'll go back full time before we ttc so I can have short term disability and PTO. I think I'll get a hospital indemnity plan too. DH said he'd love to ttc now but wants me and the baby to be healthy. Basically, worried about prematurity. So I think we are waiting til May. I will probably do a test next Sunday. I think I'll be 12 or 13dpo then.


----------



## Cppeace

Hey ladies Have mostly caught up in here. 
We have another below freezing week here so that means hauling water out to the horse and chickens... Boo! Just got finished doing it. 
Been getting unusual amount of early ewcm... Might be going to ovulate semi early-who knows... 
So glad it's my Friday. I've been lazy and sleepy all week.


----------



## wookie130

Cpp- It's been terribly cold here, too. Negative 25 below wind chills. Brrr. High temps of -5 below. Makes it really unpleasant to leave the house. 

Add me to the list of moms who'd like to be a SAHM. I go back to work 2 weeks from tomorrow. It breaks my heart, if I'm being completely honest.


----------



## gigglebox

:( can any of y'all type fast? Maybe a work from home transcriptionist? Or some other at home job? 

We decided to move forward with turning our basement into my studio. It's coming along great! I'll try to get pics soon if anyone is curious.

I'm also still dreaming of a car, really looking into 3rd row seaters, namely the rav 4 circa 2010-2012 because later models don't have the optional 3rd row.

Anyone have experience with that car?


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ooft, its been quiet in here!

I do not want to be a SAHM. I would be quite glad of some financial pressure to be lifted though :( Im not a fan of being the sole provider.

Sleep? What is this, sleep, you talk of? &#128564;

Ive got back into knitting and crochet. Spent crazy amounts on yarn, but it makes me happier. So its all good.


----------



## Flueky88

Peace, I like Oing earlier in my cycle. Really sucks waiting 3 to 4 weeks to O. I think i Od cd18 or 19 this time. I think it's from weight loss.

Wooks beer my dad lives in WI. I can't stand how Friday their winters are. I don't envy you. When everyone complains about cold here, I think of WI and laugh. They seriously closed schools because it was too cold and was above 0. 

I'm sorry your return date is approaching too fast. I really wish we had good maternity leave in US. 

Gigs, I can but, I'm typically breadwinner. He is making a little more than me right now but he's working 64 hr a week and I'm being paid for roughly 32 hr a week. I don't think I'd earn enough. I'm not crafty at all either. 

I'd like to see your studio. I have a rav4 but it's 2017. I'm very fond of it. Smooth ride, great turning. Higher ground clearance than my car had. 

M&S nothing wrong with that. I think it's best for women to do what they feel is right for them. 

I know it's really not the worst but V is waking up around 2 and then 6 to eat. I'm thinking where she reached milestone of sitting up. I hope she goes back to ditching 2 a.m. feed.

I've thought about crocheting but I did every step of my sewing project wrong in home ec. I know it's not the same but it still makes me cringe.

Nothing much to say here.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Sorry, I haven't been around much. Just waiting to O...it should happen in the next few days. I am finally getting a "cold day." The temps are supposed to be around -10 to -25 with the wind chill so we are getting tomorrow off. We got an inch or so of snow today, so it is really cold here! 

My DH surprised me by waking me up at 4:00 this morning to BD. I hated to tell him no since he hardly ever initiates. Plus I didn't have to work today (My school was out for MLK day) so I went back to sleep after he got up and got ready for work :) 

I feel so blessed that I was able to be a SAHM for my two kids. I just wish that if I am able to get pg again that I would be able to do that again. But I don't think I will because we can't financially afford for me to stay home.


----------



## Cppeace

I tend to ovulate between cd 16 and 19 .... Last month it was later than the norm. 
Lol sad thing is I can be a stay at home mom with my job but lol don't have kids... One of those ironic things I guess. 
Opk today was a couple days from positive in my opinion. So probably a cd16 one this time.


----------



## Jezika

I never thought Id want to be a SAHM but I think Id quite like it. Or just work part time. I dont have a choice because I have to finish school though. But at least thats more flexible and not 9-5. Sucks though because daycare is $2k a month.

Its been cold AF here. Was like -30 centigrade with windchill. Our apartment is small so its not fun for Tilly to stay indoors all the time and everyone is sick so every play date is a risk. All in all weve been quite lucky with how few times Tillys been sick (watch her get sick now, esp since the kid at our play date today was sick).

Gigs yay on your studio. Id love to see pics.

Sorry to everyone struggling on the sleep front. All I can say is it wont last forever, apparently. It just feels like it. 

CP and Lady, I hope this is the month for you guys. 

AFM I start class on Wed and not looking forward to having to use my brain again. Hubs is taking Wed afternoons off to watch Tilly. Goodness knows where my additional study time will come from. Oh, remember when I moaned the other day about Tillys birthday getting cancelled coz she was sick and how all our events seem to get cancelled due to someones sickness or weather? Well it was me and DHs 10-year dating anniversary last Fri but we couldnt go out for dinner because both my mum and back-up friend cancelled babysitting due to weather and then hubbys brother from Japan called in the evening for the first time in six years ans they were on the phone for hours so I basically spent the evening alone. Grrrr. Why does this keep happening? Still havent celebrated it. I feel like whats the point. 

Oh that ikea preg test thing is funny. I totally thought it was a joke at first.


----------



## pacificlove

I am in the same boat, never thought I would want to be a sahm, but Logan changed my Outlook. I did get bored, so do have my small home business that keeps me busy now. 
My part time job is nice, but not a permanent solution.

CPP, like you, we could have afforded me staying at home before L was born. Throw in a move and a year of financial hiatus and it's not in the cards ATM. Hopefully in a year it will be different. 

Jez, my previous home in AB reported -40 Celsius plus wind chill last week. Glad we left, I don't envy you. Haha
Sorry about the missed date.... I hear you! Our last date night got ruined when mil heard that dh and I were going out for a dinner and a movie (star wars) and invited herself, bil and his GF. At first we were supposed to just meet up for the movie but then they all joined us for dinner. Yay, table for 5 please. Dh and I hadn't been out for months, let alone a date night. Who knows when we'll get to go out again. 
Mil never even offered to watch L, to get it was more important to see the movie with "her" boys. 

Enough ranting from me, sorry ladies!

As for sleep, I can't complain about Ls sleep right now. Considering he goes to bed early (6) and I usually fall asleep late, I could only wish for him to sleep longer then 630am... I am no expert on sleep or parenting, but I am a firm believer in you gotta do what you gotta do ;)


----------



## Fern81

Ugh I had a loooong reply typed out but lost it. Short version - what do you make of these? 3hr random midday hold on day 28 (only had 3 28 day cycles after losing the embie). Not really dtd; no temping or trying. Idk. Took it on a whim because I'm feeling weird and sickish.
 



Attached Files:







2018-01-16 12.31.36.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 27









20180116_121756.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Fern81

Whaaaattt... now it's invisible on the second pic after uploading. Will test again in the am.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg fern!!! i'm on my phone in bright light and can hardly see the screen and i can STILL see a second line!!! Waiting anxiously for an update!

Flu you bring up a good point I didn't even think ok...that is Lev's sleep regression coinciding with a milestone. He is starting to crawl! I didnt even put those two together. How cute that your little lady is starting to sit! Sitting babies make for great photo ops :thumbup:

Wow everything else I was going to say just flew out my brain.

Oh, MS, did you ever get results from your exam? If not when is your consultation?

Afm i think i may have ovulated without feeling it...or like i felt this painful bloating i get but not pain from the ovaries, super weird, and also means i have no idea when i'm due for a period -.- if that pain was "it" then soon, if nothing by this weekend i'll grab a test just in case as this is highly unusual...


----------



## wookie130

Fern!!!! Those are definitely positive! The bottom pic is a squinter, but it is pink, and it's THERE! Test again in the a.m. with FMU, and see what happens! I'm pumped for you, and have everything crossed!

Yeah, frickity frick, it is COLDER than a witch's titty out there! Flueks, yeah, we Iowans have the cold in common with WI. Dangerous cold. It's gonna start warming up a bit tomorrow for the rest of the week.

Lady and Cpp - Sending vibes for a big juicy egg popping, and strong spermies to fertilize them! &#128512;

Gigs- Before and after pics! I'm in the same boat as you with a car. I drive a small older Ford Escape, and I found a web site where you can look up your car's make/model/year, and it will tell you which carseats will work 3 across. Since my pregnancy with Char was an oopsie, and we will be paying out the ass in daycare expenses soon, we won't be able to purchase a mini-van or suburban until next year when Hannah begins kindergarten. Until then the kids are squeezed together like sardines in the back. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I think they like it, though. Hannah and Ozzy are besties.

Jez- That sucks, and that's the kind of stuff that happens in our household too. I'm not really ready to leave the baby with anyone yet ( although I'll have to here in less than two weeks), DH and I are in sore need of a date night. Everytime we try, someone gets sick, or something falls through. I guess I've tried to think of that stuff as some kind of omen or something. 

AFM- 2nd poat-partum AF has arrived. This means that in 10 weeks, I have been bleeding for 8 of them. It's getting old, and I think it has everything to do with having my tubes tied, and how difficult it was for my OB to sew my thin uterus back together. From my understanding, it was quite the Frankenstein project. But, I am so sick of bleeding. At least now I can use my menstrual cup, instead of pads. That's been a game-changer.


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe this js extreme but could they have hust removed your uterus while they were in there? I want mine out once the baby shop is closed! So sick of 10-14 day periods!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Fern- was it a test in a case or a dipstick one? Either way I say bfp x

Wooks- sorry to hear about the bleeding that&#8217;s rough! How&#8217;s things being a Mumma to 3? X

CP & Lady - echo what everyone else says - :babydust: x

Afm - feeling down in the dumps. I do NOT want to be pregnant. I feel awful even saying that. It&#8217;s the way the world is now, I think it&#8217;s really hard on our kids growing up especially as teenagers. There&#8217;s so many &#8216;selfies&#8217; and pressure on kids now, I worry, and worry about how I&#8217;ll emotioally support 3 kids going through bullying, and fall outs, and the hard times on life, but a 4th?! How can I do that, I&#8217;m a single Mumma to 3 girls with no support (friends/family etc) and it can be tough and I&#8217;m tired. I don&#8217;t want to struggle I want to try to give the best I can to the 3 girls I do have (my attention, holidays, etc) and I want to ENJOY them, I feel so awful and ungrateful for the oppertunirty I have been given and hoping I&#8217;m not venting in the wrong place I just don&#8217;t know who else I can talk to? I love my girls, they&#8217;re my world, I just want to be the best I can be for them, and I&#8217;m afraid, soon, I will not be being a good mum, but just muddling throUgh trying to get by x


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: wish I knew what to say! Just remember things are ever changing and the challenges to kids now may not even be issues when our kids are old enough to be in those stages. I've heard social media isn't as popular as it used to be, a lot of people are just not using it as much, so things like internet bullying may not be a thing later. 

But seriously online things are the root of the problem with what you mentioned and those can be controlled with limited internet access, which you can control (to a degree).

We have to just do our best to taise our families and hope they turn out ok in the end!

If you are serious about the potential of ending your pregnancy there is a forum on here for terminations that you can gain access to, however i think it may be for medical reasons...?


----------



## wookie130

Gigs...like removed it without me knowing??? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Not a chance! She did remove one of my tubes due to a hemmorage, though. She sewed my uterus back together, and it is down to it's original size, but I'm sure it was hard as hell to put me back together, due to that extremely thin lower uterine segment. Eeek! I was so, so lucky I didn't rupture. I could have lost my life, and my daughter's also. My OB said during the c-section, "I'm so glad today was the day, Holly. Your uterus can't do one day more." That legt chills down my numb spinex believe it!


----------



## wookie130

Keeps, I'm loving being a mom of 3...it just feels right to me, like we've met our magic number, and our family is now complete. Charlotte's starting to coo and smile, and she's adorable...the kids just love her. She definitely completes our family, and we couldn't be more thrilled.

As for your situation, I'm so sorry...I don't exactly know what to say either. On one hand, you know your limits as a single mom, and you want the best for your existing kids...but this new baby really challenges those limits, and makes you question everything. Only you can make this call, keeps. This is really tough. I hope you have support...a tribe of your own who can take over when the going-gets-tough, and give you even just an hour here and there of much-needed me-time. Someone you can call when you need a bathroom break without a kid trying to talk to you, someone to sit and chat over coffee with you when you just need some adult stimulation. I know you're freaked out. There will be what-ifs, either way, no matter how yoy choose to handle this. I guess my own personal take, is that you already have 3 children...what's one more, honestly? I wouldn't think that 4 would be that drastic of a stretch for you. But again, this is your decision, and you know your limitations, and what you can and cannot handle. Either way, we're here for you, and you're a super mom to your children...every child is a blessing, as you know. Good luck!


----------



## shaescott

Fern that&#8217;s totally a :bfp: !!

Keeps I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re going through these worries. I&#8217;ve heard that 4 isn&#8217;t much harder than 3, though I guess it&#8217;s different for everyone. 

Gigs, that forum is &#8220;ethical medical reasons only&#8221; unfortunately.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg wook nooooo!!! &#128514; Not take it without your knowledge! I meant you request it be removed lol

That's what i'll be doing! 

Hubs is back to guessing the next pregnancy will be twins :roll: he has suggested we wait on picking a car until we make sure we are only having one baby :haha: yeah right! 

I must say though, at this point i'm thinking about at least test driving a ... *shudder* ... minivan.

X_x 

Ugh i hate the thought :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I'm so excited for you! I hope this is miracle bfp for you.

Keeps, I'm sorry. I don't know what I say. :hug:

Gigs that is so funny about DH thinking it'll be twins and don't gr8 another vehicle until proven otherwise 

wookie that would be spine tingling to hear. Oh and that really stinks about all the bleeding:(

Mind drawing a blank for the rest. 

I'm on call, the roads were slick on way home from snow. Not horrible but more nervewracking driving with little one.


----------



## DobbyForever

A is feverish again been reading but tired

Fern excited

I disagree online bullying is ridiculous. I just did a two day lesson on how to respond to online bullying, and it was so heart wrenching that every kid in my class had a story of how some a*hat told them to go kill them selves or made fun of their race/religions or just trolled them. And theyre ten. The world sucks. But it always sucks. You have to just not worry about the what ifs and know you are strong enough to deal with anything that comes your way


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, hugs to you. As others have said only you and only you can make that decision. No one is allowed to judge you for any decision. I hope baby daddy hasn't gotten to you? If you need to talk, you can inbox me :hug:

Fern: even I can spot that bfp! Fx!!!!!

Dobs: awe.. poor A. Hopefully he'll be able to built lots of immunity now, so maybe he won't get as many colds as a toddler... Here's to positive thinking!

Bullying: I'll try my dangest to protect L from anything I can. But I also know that the world is forever changing, we can only adjust to it and try our best. Hopefully I can raise my kid(s) to trust me enough to come to me with anything on his mind. 

As for us: we interviewed a daycare today. They have grown so much that they have 5 locations throughout town. We went to one location assuming that that would be the location L would attend but that may not be the case.... What the lady said all sounded good, but dh and I agree: it's an ok choice for while we look for something better or a better solution. We definitely did not like the set up for the 2 1/2+ year old kids, so L would be pulled out of daycare if they wanted to move him up an age group at any point. Just ugh.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs were you talking about me? I wasn't saying online bullying is ridiculous, i was saying hopefully it's not as big of an issue by the time our kiddos are that age. But if not,
PL makes such a good point! We DO need to raise them to feel they can cone to us with any problem. Hubs and I were literally just talking about this last night. We grew up afraid to tell our parents the smallest things, like accidentally breaking something, that there was no way we were comfortable telling parents the big stuff. I remember my dad yelling a lot about stupid crap like leaving candy wrappers on the table! 

I'm just so upset about my parents dropping the ball on parenting. I was literally up for over two hours in the middle of the night last night thinking about events with my brother and my parents failed response. 

Idjdkclvlbbb sorry to vent. Clearly I'm not over shit :roll:


----------



## gigglebox

Pl are all the locations set up the same?

I forgot, did you look into home daycares? Maybe even one on the island?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs there were so many times I could have died or been kidnapped as a kid :rofl:

Idk why I typed I disagree lol but it was like some unearthly hour. I just wanted to say it&#8217;s insane. What&#8217;s sad is at this age it&#8217;s mostly strangers on YouTube for my class but it gets to them.  So like wtf is gonna happen when it&#8217;s kids you know?! :(

But yeah you gotta raise them to have self confidence, confidence in their relationship with you, and how to not react out of negative emotions and get in trouble.


----------



## Fern81

Firstly... Keeps my heart hurts for you hun. And although I have a lot more to say; here my English fails me, my brain is tired. I just want to say I completely understand having one/more major life situations that are upsetting/traumatising/etc that you wish you can change. Many many hugs. You can pm me any time if you want to chat. 

Secondly, I tested this morning with a different type of test (fmu) and nada. Then I saw that the test claims to be "accurate as soon as the first day of a missed period". So it has a higher threshold. I went to buy more of the other type test that I got a line on yesterday (25 miu sensitivity) and will test again tomorrow. Who knows, maybe it's just a very clear, pink evap!

Bullying SUCKS. I was bullied in high school; I didn't even suffer as much as many others but it had a lasting effect on me. I have very low self-esteem. I just hope that in some way I can teach my amazing child to protect himself, to ignore unnecessary comments, always be kind to others etc. It is a very hard job to be a parent in this global society....

Dobs, hope you and A are better. 

Wookie omw I'm picturing your Frankenstein uterus a là Grey's anatomy haha! Sorry about the bleeding. It sucks! After giving birth I had about 10 weeks of pp bleeding. Hope you catch a break soon.

Hugs to everyone else 

It's G's birthday next week. We planned on having a small party but for some reason we managed to invite 50+ people (kids included at least) and most of them RSVPed! I ALWAYS overinvite! I just feel so bad for leaving people out. And at the same time a 2 day revamp of my classroom's ceiling turned into a 5 day mess, with the workers quitting today and leaving the place a shambles, so I have nowhere to teach, AND our upstairs & downstairs wooden floors are being sanded and replaced for the next two weeks (ongoing repairs after October's flood) so G and I will have to move out for a month. This means moving all the furniture out of 3 rooms, including 3 huge queen+ beds, all our clothes, all G's furniture, the study's furniture etc into our teeny living room. Ha ha. And then packing and moving myself, all of my classroom and admin stuff, G and all his stuff, to my parents for a month. Soooo tired!! 

Had to vent, thanks that I could :)


----------



## Cppeace

Fern that is definitely positive. 

afm confused and blah ....


----------



## Fern81

Sorry to disappoint but this morning's test was another snow white one. I guess the first test was faulty.


----------



## Cppeace

hmm that is crazy. sorry hon


----------



## Fern81

Oi Cpp so we are both feeling confused and blah. As always, fx for you! 

So (last update about my mystery bfp test) I'm cramping and started spotting. Went to get af protection from the bathroom cupboard and noticed that this morning's test was still in there. I took it out to throw it away and lo and behold, a line. But the line is much lighter than the line from 2 days ago (which even my husband called a positive?). So this might have been a cp? Of course it can't be confirmed without blood tests but if it was, then it means at least I'm ovulating. Ok so this cycle I will temp and track to see what is going on.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern that sounds promising! The positive the other day was pretty clear. Did you check the batch number to see if anyone else reported a false positive? A cp would make sense though and means maybe a natural bfp is in your future!

Cpp why the confusion?

I am also confused...no idea my cycle day or dpo but assumed it'd be here yesterday and nada. The site (countdown to pregnancy) i use to track everything is down while they launch an ap so I can't access my calendar to figure things out -.-


----------



## gigglebox

So i *think* i'm 12dpo? Maybe only 11...but not feeling like af will be coming at all. Thought she started but just cm...

Ohhh the joys of only using pull out :dohh: every month has the potential to drive me crazy with the same old stupid "am I pregnant?" :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

I'm confused because I have no idea when I ovulated, if I ovulated. FF marks it as cd 12 (Not likely) never got close to positive opk but only took a few as I wasn't expecting to ovulate until at least cd 16... It happened apparently sometime between cd 12 and 15 even though I still am having ovulation pain..... :wacko:


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe you haven't ovulated yet


----------



## Cppeace

Well, temp is staying up.. and fertile cm has stopped and Ive been tired like I have.. I dunno


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I hope the party isn't too crazy lol. Happy early 1st birthday to G. I'm sorry about faint line madness. However, I think it's a good sign you could conceive naturally. I know how much it means for you to be able to give G a sibling so I'm praying for you 

Cppeace I'm unsure it it was CD 12 or 15. I usually err on later date if unsure. 

Gigs I know, I was wanting to read their early pregnancy symptoms lol. Part of me is like maybe and the other part says "as if, like you'd get pregnant so fast". I hate symptom spotting. It's pure evil. 

I'm 9 or 10dpo and have been insanely tired. I've been taking naps wen V has. Been super thirsty too. Which was something I had with bfp cycle. Trying not too read too much into it. I'm testing Sunday though. I'll be okay either way.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I'm not sure but I'm about 95% sure it has happened.. que sera sera


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah I agree. Temps don't lie. I think i had a cycle where I never got a positive ppl. It was only once though. A few times I've had ewcm after temp rise. I did with V on 1 and 2dpo.


----------



## Fern81

I also think you did O cpp... although I agree 12/15 is debatable. 

Flueky- it's nice not to feel depressed about the possibility of a bfn right :)

Well I am even more confused now. Spotting completely stopped yesterday after a few hours. Still nothing even if I inspect cm and cp (sorry for that smidge of tmi!). So I tested again this morning... faint line popped up immediately. I have to know!! Like I mentioned we were not trying this cycle and although I would love to have a sibling for G, we were thinking of only starting ttc in May. I only started taking ttc supplements 3 weeks ago! However, I am on a very restrictive diet (11lb loss since Christmas) and taking trazodone to help me sleep so I need to know if I need to eat more and/or stop taking the trazodone. 
I still have an undated, pdf format hcg quantitative blood test form that was emailed to me by the fertility specialist last year. After their muck-up that saw me lose my embie, I'm definitely going to print a few copies of that form to get a STAT hcg count today (& maybe Monday) and avoid paying a consultation fee. He owes me!!


----------



## Cppeace

Fern that is exciting, hopefully just some normal early spotting. Fx for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Gern we need a pic of the new test! Did you get a period since the last transfer? Did they ever test you for pregnancy or did you assume it didn't work because you got your period?

Fluek why haven't you tested yet???!!! When are you going to?

Afm, got af :roll: :haha: :(


----------



## pacificlove

I agree, need to see those tests!!

I just had af, but that was no surprise as we've been diligent about using socks. Ugh

For now, dh is stomping around in jez's hometown, so L and I are alone (plus a bunch of animals). Sunday I am having my mom come up to help with L, so I won't have to take off the whole week.

More later


----------



## Flueky88

Fern yes, it's so strange when you aren't ttc or even ntnp. Oh I'm so thrilled about your test!! Yes, I think you should copy that beta hcg form. Please keep us updated :)

Gigs, testing Sunday. It's been hard, I've been tempted a few times but I want a more accurate result. I know bfps later than 12 or 13dpo ae possible, but I don't think I can wait longer. If I get bfp I'm going to surprise DH. Not 100% on how though. 

Bahaha she/AF always shows when start driving ourselves batshit crazy or right after a bfn. Were you ttc in May this year?

Pacific, lol, I hate those socks. As for AF I may not be far behind you and gigs with her arriving. 

AFM got up twice to pee last night. Drank 24 oz of water before 8 a.m. because I was sooo thirsty. Trying not too read too much into it, but hard not to. I'm still bipolar about me being pregnant or crazy to think I could be :rofl: 

There is a case manager job for insurance company. I'm thinking of applying. It would mean no on call nights. Unsure about weekends. I think they typically have a bit more flexible schedule. I'd definitely miss patient care but it may be better to us as a family. I think I'll wait until I test Sunday to apply. I don't want to start a new job pregnant.

Oh, we finally have a designated lactation room at work. Not that I've needed one since my return but I'm hoping is BF goes better next time and I'm still there I could get use of it possibly. 

Alright,enough rambling. Happy weekend ladies :)


----------



## Flueky88

Curse you guys, you have me POAS fever:rofl:

I thought I might have seen a shadow but it's bfn. For your viewing pleasure. I know it's with 3 hr hold on evening of 9 or 10dpo but I feel more confident AF will come.
 



Attached Files:







20180119_200733.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Cppeace

lol we all get that urge... I likely won't test for at least a week since unsure on ovulation day.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, my lineye wants to put a line there :haha: 

I am getting baby fever.... But mom guilt because L is just the most perfect little guy I could ask for, why would I want more!?


----------



## shaescott

Ahhh all the TTC and testing, I love it! Even though it&#8217;s giving me baby fever lol. 

Update: Not sure if you guys remember, but I had got a betta fish in November. Thought I should report to you that he is still alive and well, and despite a scare bringing him back to college on Monday (very cold car, he was upside down at bottom of cup but still breathing... most of the time) he has recovered completely and is back to normal (although I still feel like a crappy fish parent lol). I swear he&#8217;s a Jesus fish, he&#8217;s so hardy. I found a bigger tank at my parents&#8217; house (not sure how big, 3-5 gallons I&#8217;d say) so he&#8217;s in that tank now. Wanted to give him more room. 

Started classes this week. All is well so far. A little worried about the religion class (catholic college). The professor acts like he&#8217;s all tolerant to other opinions and in written work it&#8217;s fine to express a different opinion but if you say stuff in class that he doesn&#8217;t like, he gets a little salty. Hopefully it&#8217;ll be fine.


----------



## Cppeace

Glad to hear the fish is still kicking!


----------



## Brightxeyes

Been using pull out method, as the pill was causing me grief. I have an app to keep up to date with AF and ovulation days so he tends to pull out around the most at risk days.

Well the other night, after both of us being terribly exhausted and run down we kind of had sex completely half asleep (I almost entirely forgot, he remembered more as he said I was too loud and was making noise in his ear haha)

Anyway, he didnt pull out. It was exactly on the day of ovulation.

I felt some weird uncomfortableness/slight pain lower abdomen yesterday. And my app says some women can feel implantation. So here I am in the two week wait again!


----------



## shaescott

Bright, when is &#8220;the other night&#8221;? Implantation doesn&#8217;t usually occur until around a week+ after ovulation. I think earliest possible is 6 dpo and latest is 12 dpo, +/- 1. 
Welcome to our little (very long) thread! Make sure to stick around and tell us what happens! Also we love test pics so if you test, definitely post pics on here!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry just a quick update. Apparently, I have the flu. I'm not paying $75 for swab when they gave me Rx when DH had last month. I having chills, fever 102.1, fatigue, aches, nausea. It's the flu and a swab isn't going to enlighten me any more. Ugh, MIL coming over tomorrow watch V while DH at work.

Oh and now I'm not testing tomorrow.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Bright, an app cant tell you when you ovulated. FX you get the result you want!

I go ghost for a few days and everyones up the duff. Ffs! :rofl:

Keeps - the hardest part about having Isaac is going back to the baby stage after a two year break. All the others can toilet and feed themselves and entertain each other, and he just wants to be carried and walked and played with - which for most is no problem. Other than that - three to four is no incease in laundry volume, or mess, and as the new one appears, an older one becomes more independent. If you can do three solo, you can do four. You got this, mama. Kick that anxietys ass. Youre doing fantastic.

I have mostly been drinking too much wine and crocheting ridiculous amounts. Weve had snow all week and the school has closed a couple of days. Kids have loved it.


----------



## M&S+Bump

Hope you feel better soon Fluek :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks, take care of yourself. This year has been a scary flu season.


----------



## Brightxeyes

It was on the 18th. Yes sorry I meant ovulation, I was reading up on it and got jumbled up with words x

I&#8217;m very aware the app can&#8217;t tell me when I actually ovulate. The app is mostly just a rough guide to be honest, I originally got it to keep up to date with my period as the amount of times I thought I was late because I got my dates of my last period mixed up. It tells you your likely ovulation day/when you&#8217;re likely to be fertile, and we tend to avoid by a few days before and after. We rarely have sex to be incredibly honest. Once a month or every two months.

It also tells you what your body goes through in your cycle, and what you may feel around ovulation so you are more aware of what&#8217;s happening in your body. My cycle usually runs like clockwork and I know when I am most fertile as my sex drive peaks and to be honest, it tends to fall on the dates the app says are my most fertile days.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek noooooooo so sorry you have the flu! That sucks so bad. They do say your immune system is suppressed when you're pregnant...

Bright eyes are you hoping to be pregnant? I'm not saying you didn't ovulate but as someone who feels ovulation monthly, if you've never felt it before then what you felt probably wasn't ovulation. I've dound personally i notice a lot for aches when I'm anticipating pregnancy! Hope you get the outcome you want though


----------



## Brightxeyes

I&#8217;m not sure, I&#8217;m incredibly broody, but to be honest I&#8217;ve been feeling a little low recently, and I don&#8217;t want to be in a bad place mentally if I am. I want to thoroughly enjoy the pregnancy and not have my bad mood drag down the excitement if that makes sense. Hoping my moods lift soon anyway! I have always wanted two children though, and I&#8217;ve also felt quite upset when my partner was saying &#8216;not yet&#8217; for a second as I was worried he&#8217;d never want a second child. So whatever the outcome I&#8217;ll be happy.

I don&#8217;t usually feel or notice any pains and think it&#8217;s ovulation, but I know roughly when I&#8217;m fertile purely through heightened sex drive and discharge down there changes. The uncomfortableness the other day was enough for me to notice, but it could be unrelated!


----------



## Cppeace

Well your immune system is naturally lower starting about 24 hours after conception. It is actually detectable in a chemical produced to lower the immunity. Your immune system is lowered to prevent the embryo/fetus/baby from being rejected.

Feel better Fluek


----------



## Flueky88

Shae glad your fish is alright. I hope your classes go well too. I never took any religion classes, I think they are only required at private schools or at least the ones with religious affiliation. 

Pacific, yeah I was having some line eye but realized that's all it 

m&s I'm glad it sounds like you had a good week :) wine is always nice

Gigs I had some dark brown spotting this morning. So I think AF will probably show soon. If no show by Wednesday morning, I'll probably test but I think I'm out.

Bright if you O 18th the 21st would be too early for implant. I do tend to be hyperaware of things if I think pregnancy is possibility but you never know. Best of luck.

Thank you everyone for well wishes, I'm doing better but not great.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek is spotting for you normal? I'm going to cross my fingers for you anyway!

Bright, ov pain aside, mucus changes and feeling"randy" can definitely be accurate predictors of ovulation! Hope this will be your lucky "oops". SO will come atound. How old is your first? It took us about 3 and a half years to come around to the idea of another but we did! And now we want a third :haha:

Shae I an happy to hear the fish is well AND he's getting a larger tank!i think i may move my female betta into my 20g with neons , but that means i'll have to break down the 10g in my bedtoom and i rather enjoy the sound of it...


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Just hopping on to say that I O'd a few days ago. We only BD once so I know I don't have a chance of being pg this month. So hopefully I will have a better chance next month!

Flueky-so sorry that you have the flu! The flu as well as a stomach bug has hit our school pretty hard the past few weeks. I am ready for flu season to be over!!

Shae- I am so happy that your fish is doing well :) One of our kittens is not feeling well and she hasn't for the past several days. I sure hope she gets to feeling better soon!

This is just my 4th year of teaching and there are times that I am ready to throw in the towel! I work at a really good school and all of the staff are friendly and I feel at home there. I just get so tired of the lesson planning, copying, grading papers, parent/teacher conferences, a very chatty class (every year they seem to get worse and worse), students who struggle and I'm not able to help as much as I would like because I don't have an aide in my room, parent complaints (instead of coming to me they go straight to my principal!), and weekends seem to fly by and it feels like I never get to do anything just for me! I don't know how I will handle it if I ever do get pg :wacko:

Sorry for the rant just not looking forward to going to work tomorrow. Last week we only had 3 days of school (but it felt like a loooonnnngggg week) and I never had all of my kiddos there those three days. Wed. I only had 8 show up! I know one for sure had the flu but not sure about the rest. Wed. morning it was only 1 degree here so some parents might have kept them home because of the cold.


----------



## Cppeace

Lady once is all it takes. You always have a chance.


----------



## Jezika

Going on terrible memory here, sorry...

Lady - ah Im sorry work is tough atm. Do you see that changing in the future? What were you doing before, if I may ask? 

Shae - yay for fishy remaining alive! Did you name it, btw,

Bright - I also hope you get the outcome me youre looking for. I cant say I was ever in tune with ovulation signs prior to TTC, but I do know my generic tracker app was wildly wrong about my ovulation window. Thank goodness I never relied on natural prevention.

Flueks - hope too feel better soon. Sickness sucks, let alone flu. Ditto on wondering whether spotting is normal for you... still keeping fx for bfp.

Fern - I dont think you ended up posting the most recent test? Totally rooting for you here, though even a CP is really promising for knowing you can conceive on your own. You certainly wouldnt be the first to get preg naturally after ivf. Btw how did they mess up your embie? Obv dont answer if youre not comfortable talking about it.

PL - hows DH enjoying The Six? :lol:

AFM we are sick again because a kids dad failed to tell us they were sick when we went over for a playdate and of course Tilly sucked the same damn toy. Her sleep has also been totally messed up, like taking hours to fall asleep at night and refusing naps. So frustrating! I definitely took her good/reliable sleep for granted. I wonder whether its molars + starting to walk + sickness? Either way, I dont deal with it well. You know, coz I thought parenting was supposed to be super easy...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yes spotting isn't a good sign for me. It's color was different. In any case I seem to have got AF overnight. 

Lady yes the flu has been really bad this year. As long as V doesn't get it I'll be happy. Sorry you are having a rough time at work. I understand how you feel. Also I'm hoping you get your miracle bfp 

Jez, thanks. Sorry for illness in your home too. So hard when they are ill. 

AF has arrived. Also, I seem to have got stomach virus too. Fever spiked up to 103 overnight and horrible diarrhea. Sorry for TMI. Called into work but having sitter watch V so I can rest and rehydrate. Take care everyone


----------



## wookie130

Flueks- Ugh. Feel better soon. So far, there has been 29 pediatric flu-related deaths in the states this flu season. It's nothing to mess with, and it's making it's way through our in-home daycare right now. So far, Oscar and Hannah have avoided it, thankfully!

Bright- Welcome! Best of luck on the ttc-front.

Fern- I'm still holding out hope for you! I bled from the get-go with both Oscar and Charlotte, yet that hcg kept rising! My hcg's base # was pretty low with Charlotte, too, so I was convinced it was over. The rest is history! &#128513;

J- We still miss you!

Shae- Yay for the miracle fish! Tough little gipper!

Cpp- Fingers crossed!

Jez- Your T sounds a lot like my boy...he was perpetually sick as a little toddler. Hang in there. I'm happy to report that my son is now 3, and rarely gets sick. He's a tough little cookie, and all of those illnesses have built-up his immunity.

I go back to work a week from today. I am positively dreading it in every way. I love my students, sure, but I love my baby so much more, and I hate leaving her, even for an hour or two.


----------



## gigglebox

Where's Dobs? 

Fluek, sorry to read about af :( so will y'all be actively ttc now? Hope your illness runs through quickly!

Lady, I believe it was our very own PL who got pregnant with her boy after a one time "baby dance" session in her vehicle during her hubby's lunch break, so it definitely does not mean you're out! Once during your fertile window is all it takes!

I'm procrastinating on painting so i giess i should do that. My art is going to be displayed in a massage therapist's office...hope it sells, gigs needs a new car!


----------



## Jezika

Flueks - thats weird how its turned into a stomach thing. Actually hubby had fever and chills and muscle aches a few weeks ago, then diarrhea the next day, and then he was fine, weirdly. It lasted two days and Tilly and I didnt catch it, despite all of us sharing a bed. I hope whatever it is, V doesnt get it!

Wook - its funny because other than the awful fluke UTI in May, Tilly didnt get sick at all until October. Since then shes had three colds. I always thought of her as quite resilient but I may have to reassess that now. There are a few kids I know who Ive literally never seen without a running nose. If it builds up her immunity for later life, great. Esp if it can stave off some daycare bugs come September! Also, I feel for you re: having to go back to work. Wish you guys had longer mat leave. Though to me it feels like its never enough. 

Gigs - yay for displaying your art! I can imagine a massage therapists is a good choice because people can really take the time to admire the paintings while in relaxation mode (shame they cant put them on the ceiling) and Im guessing people who pay for RMTs arent poor.


----------



## Cppeace

Hope it sells for you Gigs!
I always recommend Echinacea for everyone around the sick or getting sick. It boosts your immune system big time and help stay well and fight off any infection (Like tooth ache or things you'd need antibiotics for)
Just my two bits.


----------



## Flueky88

Wooks, yeah that really frightens me. I've been ever vigilant around her, but trying to have others watch her for me. I hope Hannah and Oscar escape it. I'm sorry about you return next week. :hug:

Gigs, yes, I've noticed Dobby hasn't been around here either. As far as AF will have to read on later. As far as ttc DH wants to wait til May. I understand why and I know it's for the best so I'll try to be patient if I have to. 

Oh and yes Pacific was taking a pie to hubs and BD that one time to get her Logan.

That's great about your art being at a massage therapy place:) way to go.

Jez, yeah its the only thing that makes sense since I was feeling better yesterday. Starting to feel better again today. 

Yeah maybe Tilly won't get sick much once she reaches school age. V has been sick with bronchiolitis twice. I don't think that's too bad.

Cppeace when are you testing?

Will update on me shortly.


----------



## Cppeace

I plan to start testing in 4 more days if no AF, since not sure on which is my actual ovulation date.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace okay, I don't blame you with being unsure of O date.

AFM well I started thinking May be it wasn't AF. It was dark early in morning when it started. I changed pad around 630 and it was dark brown. I figured from sitting around. Well I didn't bleed anymore for 6 hours. So thought something was off. Nevermind, as soon as I posted I used the bathroom and AF let me know it's her. So back to wtt for like until May or maybe June.

I'll go back full time prior to that so I can get short term disability, PTO, etc while on maternity leave next time. I also want to get a hospital indemnity plan that covers pregnancy. 

I'm thinking I'll work super long days when I do go full time so that I work 3 days a week, or maybe a 4th day that is light. I don't really get to spend time with V on my work days now so what's another 2 hours. I'll just give up my me time on work days. Hoping DH will be on days at the point I go full time though. Anywho, I'm going to rest before I pick V up. Thanks for all the well wishes and support :)


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Jez- I am hoping that my attitude changes about my job. It is something that I have always wanted to do but it just seems like every year I get students who are lower and lower and parents who aren't happy with anything you do! Prior to this I worked at Wal-Mart for 4 yrs, quit working there in 2011 to finish getting my teaching degree. Prior to that I worked 7 years at a school as a teacher's aide. I kind of miss that in a way (other then some teachers looking down on you, thinking you aren't as smart as them since they had a degree) because I didn't have near the responsibilities then that I have now!!

Cpp- I know that some ladies do get pg with just one BD but I think since DH and I are so much older that it would probably be as likely as finding a needle in a haystack!!!

Wookie- I don't blame you on not wanting to leave your little one to go back to work. I know it has to be soo hard to not be there when they are so little :(

AFM- I came home from work early because my stomach has been upset. So far I have been ok but feel nauseous and gassy...like I might get the runs :( I also woke up with a fever blister so pretty sure I ran a fever through the night! I was wanting the sickness to pass me. I hope those of you that are sick or your kiddos are sick that you all get to feeling better soon!!


----------



## shaescott

Lady, isn&#8217;t a fever blister just a cold sore? I&#8217;d never heard the term so I googled it and google was talking about cold sores. Cold sores are caused by HSV-1 (the virus remains dormant in your face and can be reactivated and cause a cold sore) and can be brought out from a cold or stress as well as a fever, so fever isn&#8217;t the only cause of it. There&#8217;s a bunch of possibilities. Are there any other signs of a fever? Did you wake sweaty or with the sheets damp from sweat? I know you said your stomach is bothering you... idk I just hope it wasn&#8217;t a fever and you aren&#8217;t really sick, just having an off day. 

Today I went to the store just to buy pomegranates. I bought 4. That is all.


----------



## Fern81

Deleted


----------



## shaescott

Fern I&#8217;m so sorry. My heart goes out to you. Regarding the slender man thing, was he referring to the two girls who tried to sacrifice their friend to slender man? Cuz only a mentally ill child (or plain evil, though I hate to think of kids as evil) would do that kind of thing, they were old enough at the time to know the difference between a story and reality. So I think he&#8217;s a bullshit psychologist. And more importantly, he&#8217;s obviously a terrible human being. All rapists are monsters.


----------



## Fern81

shaescott said:


> Fern Im so sorry. My heart goes out to you. Regarding the slender man thing, was he referring to the two girls who tried to sacrifice their friend to slender man? Cuz only a mentally ill child (or plain evil, though I hate to think of kids as evil) would do that kind of thing, they were old enough at the time to know the difference between a story and reality. So I think hes a bullshit psychologist. And more importantly, hes obviously a terrible human being. All rapists are monsters.

Yep he was referring to that case. And yes he is a horrible, horrible monster. I've deleted all else; I posted it in the heat of the moment & too scared someone irl sees it


----------



## Cppeace

Shae usually they are the same but occasionally you can get blisters from an actual fever that can be unrelated. But generally a cold sore and fever blister is the same thing. 

I dunno what was discussed by Fern but I agree, All Rapists are monsters.


----------



## Brightxeyes

What&#8217;s the earliest you can test? I know they say wait til the first day of your period. But I bought a whole bunch of tests on eBay really cheap as there&#8217;s been a handful of times I&#8217;ve thought I was late so thought it&#8217;d be best to have some cheap ones around!

I&#8217;m due on my period the 1st and it&#8217;s usually on time, so 8 days away!

When I was pregnant with my son, I actually had period cramps for 2-3 days before I tested (only because my partner said I should, I was convinced my period was still well and truly on the way).


----------



## gigglebox

If you have a good odea of when you ovulated, i'd say 9dpo is a reasonable time to test, as long as you know it may be a false negative if no line, and also as long as the tests are sensitive. 

Although here we test starting at 7dpo :haha:

Studio is so close to being done! Can't wait to start classes and hopefully earn money so we can pay off debt and get a car and start ttc!

Fluek we are thinkg about starting in june so maybe we'll be bumb buddies again! Fx!

When is everyone who is planning on another starting to ttc?


----------



## gigglebox

If anyone follows my youtube, i put up a video of me painting. No farm stuff this time though...


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Hey just wanted to pop in before I head to bed. I took my daughter to Urgent Care tonight where she tested positive for Type A flu!! Praying that DH and I don't get it!! 

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Cppeace

that stinks Lady. If you can help it I would say no to tamiflu. Alot of people are having bad reactions to it. 
Hope she gets well soon. :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

CP- While Tamiflu has caused a few adverse side effects like hallucinations, it really depends on the individual. This flu season has been deadly, and not because of tamiflu. When kids are dying, advising someone to refuse a medication because of reports of side effects when you aren&#8217;t a medical professional is really not okay. I understand wanting to help and protect kids, but giving medical advice to go against doctor&#8217;s advice when there&#8217;s so much on the line can be dangerous. I don&#8217;t mean to come off as mean or rude, as I respect you and your opinions. 

Lady- if your child has the strain of flu that has been killing kids, I would highly recommend taking *the treatment the doctors advise*, whether it&#8217;s tamiflu or something else, because I&#8217;d rather have my child hallucinate temporary than risk them dying. Obviously, your child, your choice, and I respect whatever you decide to do. That said, if they don&#8217;t take you seriously and you know something is wrong, *advocate for your child*. There was a case where a child was given the medication and it did not work, and the parents called an ambulance for her labored breathing, and the paramedics told them it was normal for the flu and she would be fine. She died later that day. You know your kid best. I hope and pray that she will just have a regular flu experience (aka crappy but not dangerous). I also hope and pray that you and the rest of your family do not catch it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Apparently I unsubscribed whoops

Fern hugs I didn&#8217;t see your post but if you need to vent you can pm me.

Lady so sorry about the flu! :(. Hope she feels better soon and that it doesn&#8217;t spread to you and hubby

Gigs so glad you sprung for the studio! That&#8217;s awesome it&#8217;s almost done!

Forgot what else. Custody battle rages on but he was an ass in court so at least they know he&#8217;s out for his money and i&#8217;m out for A. But still exhausting. I don&#8217;t want to talk about it/won&#8217;y really update on it until things are said and done/I know you ladies support me through this so the best thing you can do is just not type it. I can&#8217;t deal seeing a bunch of thinking of you/it&#8217;ll work out empathetic messages. I love you, I know you love me. We&#8217;re square ;). And I did get my drinking in check to one glass a night max after that I just tell that little voice to eat it


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, hi! Whoops about unsubscribing. Glad to hear you weren&#8217;t kidnapped by aliens from the planet Zorg or locked in a bunker or something crazy :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: yeah I was like wtf none of them have posted in like a week that doesn&#8217;t seem right haha. But yeah even if I was subscribed it&#8217;s been hectic with progress reports and court. Bright side I did my taxes and between my lowered income from unpaid mat leave and my deductions and my failure to fill out my effing w4 correctly i&#8217;m Getting a refund that&#8217;s enough to pay off my credit card and repay my parents for my attorney&#8217;s fees


----------



## Cppeace

Shae I understand what you are saying and I am not commenting on the mild side effects, but several people I know have gotten Sepsis after a 5 day tamifu regimen. People should do what they feel is best. Doctors are not gods and no medication is without risks. 
The Tamiflu reactions seem to be worst in the people who got both the flu shot and the regimen treatment. That could be coincidental or it could not be. 

In either case , I hope all goes well and the flu is gotten over quickly with no major issues.


----------



## Cppeace

WB Dobby!


----------



## gigglebox

Doooooobbbbbbyyyyyy!
Are you getting money back for A? Ugh I'm sooo not looking forward to doing taxes. Especially with an llc ugh it's just frustrating. I did turbo tax last year which was fine but it's a painful process. 

We're actually thinking about starting a second llc which is a good news bad news kind of thing! Exciting but gotta spend money to make it :/ blah.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, so awesome that studio is almost done. You are so talented and I look forward to seeing your work. Ah, I hope we can be bump biddies again. My baby fever isn't so strong this month thankfully. I believe I'm going to work more days then go back full time late April. So I'll be benefited in June. I think I'll stay on DH insurance though, it's better than mine was. Although we have this huge merger between hospital systems about to finalize so who know what's going to happen.

Lady I hope that the sickness doesn't spread and there is fast recovery. I felt better 4 hours after my 1st tamiflu pill. 

Cppeace temp looking good. Anxious for your test. I'll live vicariously through you for now lol.

Shae you still liking your classes? Do you start nursing classes in the fall? Or next year?


As far as tamiflu. It does not cause sepsis. The sepsis was more than likely caused by pneumonia or some other bacterial infection that was left untreated. Tamiflu is an antiviral medication and cannot take care of bacterial infection. Lots of people developing pneumonia due to complication of flu. Anywho, enough on this. 

Had a good talk with DH and I feel closer to him than ever. We are planning a mini vacation in April and I can't wait :)

Well, I think V is starting to rouse.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and Dobby glad you are alright and fantastic news on taxes :)


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Fleuky, living vicariously through my testing will surely lead to disappointment. I am working on 3 years ttc at this point. I have 117 days left of my ff (it was less but people keep clicking my chart and signing up, giving me free days lol) and when it runs out I will stop actively ttc. 

As for Tamiflu- this will be last I say about it. One of the known side effect for using it is lung irritation and respiratory issues. So you have a viral infection that is already weakening you and you take a medication that in some people causes lung issues, which increases their chance of pneumonia- which in turn can lead to sepsis. 
All Medication has possible reactions.


----------



## shaescott

Yup, every medication has possible adverse reactions. That&#8217;s why I say to talk to your doctor and use your best judgement. I&#8217;ll end it there. 

Flueks- I&#8217;m only on week two of classes, but they&#8217;re not bad so far. History is quite long and full of names and dates, so I&#8217;m basically taking notes for an hour straight, which is boring. Otherwise, it&#8217;s been okay. I&#8217;m taking A&P 2 + Lab, Lifespan Development, Western History (1600s to now), Health Sociology, and the required religion class, which is quite fun sometimes when debating philosophical stuff. It really makes me think deeper about things. I start nursing classes in the fall. I&#8217;ve started getting my requirements in and I have to redo my MMR and Hep B vaccines cuz I got my titers done and I&#8217;m immune to chicken pox, mumps, and rubella (from the vaccines as a kid), but I&#8217;m not immune to measles or hep B, so I gotta redo them then retest. One might be a booster. Not sure. We just got info about ordering our uniforms so that&#8217;s super exciting (even though it&#8217;s super expensive). Oh and I&#8217;m doing the BLS for Healthcare Professionals CPR class Feb 5th, so that&#8217;s another requirement getting done soon. I&#8217;m excited! Eeee!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek what will you do with v whilst on vacation?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae your class line up sounds pretty good. I really enjoyed A&P2. I also had to get an MMR shot in college. I cat recall which one I wasn't immune to though. My DON asked if I wanted compound pharmacy to make which one I needed, but went ahead and got the full one. I've obviously lived to see the day since that was like 9 years ago. Do you still have same roommate?

Gigs, going to take her with us. I think I'll drop mocha at my mom's though. Oh, I'm only subscribed to your other YouTube channel. Can you PM the one with your painting video?


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for the well wishes for my daughter. She is not a young child, she is 25. I'm sorry that I didn't say that in advance. My children are grown. My DS is 27 and will be 28 in May. I am an older mom (46, will be 47 in Aug.). DD didn't get the flu shot but DH and I did. I teach 1st grade and since I am a teacher, I usually try to get the flu shot every year.


----------



## gigglebox

The flu sucks regardless of your age. Hope she's on the mend!

Fluek where are you planning on vacationing?


----------



## Flueky88

Lady, well it sucks regardless of age. I got flu shot as well. I think my immunity was down from poor sleep last Tuesday. I was woke up every 2 hours either by V or call from work. 

Gigs, going to pigeon forge, Gatlinburg area. Wanting to take V to aquarium, get away. Last time we went I booked a couples massage for DH and I. In any case I'm pretty excited to get away for a bit :) 

Not much else going on. Nice day at home, cooking and cleaning.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep the flu always stinks...

afm, I'm about ready to fall asleep typing this.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed being sick as an adult sucks worse cuz you&#8217;re still expected to adult :(. When you&#8217;re a kid you stay home and your mommy or daddy stays home too and spoon feeds you rice soup made me love while your head is in their lap lol. 

Fluek yay for the talk and upcoming vk

Shae glad classes are going well!

Can&#8217;t say much re taxes atm cuz case is still open but yeah tell ya later lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs live it love the studio love the art on the wall love the detail on the bear love how quickly the ducklings grew! Crazy!


----------



## shaescott

Hey ladies, so I have a medical question. Calling Flueks and anyone else with a medical background. So as most of you know, I had surgery to repair my rectal prolapse on December 21st (through robotic rectopexy). I went home the next day and spent a few days at home. Then I became constipated and was in severe pain (I hadn&#8217;t pooped since the 21st) and spent 5 days in the hospital. During that time, I strained far more than is ideal, and I&#8217;ve kinda been straining more than ideal since then. During the hospital stay I had 5 milk and molasses enemas, a barium enema, laxatives, and just a bunch of crap messing with my butt. I have a hemorrhoid from this whole ordeal. 

Yesterday I checked my rectum and realized that when I strained, a bulge partially blocked my rectum. Just now, I realized upon further examination that the bulge is my cervix. When I strain it turns and pushes into the wall that separates the vagina and the rectum, enough that it blocks the rectum quite a bit. I&#8217;m still passing stool despite this, but I&#8217;m concerned that I&#8217;m having some kind of internal prolapse. Am I just stupid and that&#8217;s actually supposed to happen and I just never noticed before, or is that abnormal and am I right to be concerned? I feel like my cervix should not be able to push through that wall? I&#8217;ll ask my mom in the morning but I figured I&#8217;d ask you ladies.


----------



## claireybell

Hi Ladies

I know ive not posted on here in like forever but i hope everyone is doing fab! 

Guess whos back on the pregnancy wagon :haha: completely unplanned & unexpected as Nuala is only weeks away from being 18months Lol!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, yes that's so true. I had MIL help with V one day and babysitter the other. I still had some things to do though. 

Gigs your studio is amazing and as always you are so talented :)

Shae that's abnormal. You're pelvic floor muscles seem to not be doing their job keeping things in place. I'd talk to your Dr. Maybe some kegels could strengthen them to prevent further surgery. I'd say you've probably talked to your mom by now though. 

CB huge congrats!! Your lil bean is due on my DHs birthday :) do you have appt booked yet?


----------



## claireybell

Ah really? :) baby will be born wk 39 by planned csection as ive had 2 previous.. , i havent booked in at Drs yet as only found out a few days ago but starting to feel yukky already blueeergh! I havent told SO yet either, he wont be happy eeek! Lol


----------



## claireybell

I will be having an early scan to see lil bean due to ectopic & tube removed in 2013.. im hoping all goes ok. Its weird, we werent planning to have a third & Nualas just started sleeping through finally .. i never thought i wanted another but i really do now i am ha ha


----------



## Flueky88

CB well I hope he doesn't take it too bad. Can't wait for your early scan. So if your scheduled c section will be 39 weeks. That'd be September 30th I think. Oh and as far as a third. I used to think 2 and done, but I want a third. I think DH is okay with that. Number 3 will be years later though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae no idea so I defer to Fluek on this one. Sorry though :(. Hope you find resolution soon

CB congrats! Funny how life works out. Can&#8217;t wait for your updates!

Afm I want to sell my engagement ring (I can&#8217;t trade it in since the paperwork is in his name) then use part of the money to buy a Mom ring and put the rest to start an account for A. My ring retailed at $3500 so I would hope to get at least half that. I&#8217;m thinking eBay. I&#8217;m torn between these two because I feel like I prefer to not have the names curve but I like how the hearts are positioned in the one that does that. AND i do go back and forthcoming about engraving
 



Attached Files:







3978D44A-E460-4F2D-8F0E-087DED8175D3.jpeg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2









BB7B0AEF-E8F7-45DF-8205-FFD23DCC1895.jpeg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wookie130

Dobby- I like the bottom one better! 

CB- Congratulations on your oopsie-baby! I was nervous about telling my DH about our oopsie too, but he ended up being totally excited, and now that she's arrived, he is completely smitten! Now, go get a doctor's appointment! Do you think you'll find out the sex?


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats CB!
Shae, I would say abnormal myself.

Dobby I would agree the second one with the separated hearts is prettier to me.


----------



## claireybell

My oopsie baby HAHA love it! Thankyou girls :) 

Im planning on telling SO next week & then calling Drs aswell to get the booking in apt etc eeee! Il have same Midwife as my other 2 & she was lovely. 

Dobby, those Rings are very pretty.. theres so much ive missed & i need a quick read back but im guessing you & your man arent together now.. i hope your ok & so is your lil bubs :hug: 

When are you thinking of no2 Flueks?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, good luck. Yes, think eBay sounds like a good place to sell. Oh I agree with the other girls. I prefer the bottom one :) 

Cppeace your chart is looking triphasic to me even if you Od CD 15. Ah so excited for your upcoming test.

CB do you have an ideal on how you'll announce to him? That's great you'll have the same MW.

As far as number 2, we plan to ttc June. We want them close in age and I'm worried it'll take awhile to conceive. Maybe not since I don't have any hormonal birth control to regulate from. It took me 6 months to regulate last time.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah it is technically triphasic no matter if I ovulated 12,13,14 or 15 lol I've had triphasic before though and no luck. I decided not to test today, have a lot of pressure in the who area, cervix is fairly firm and lowering so I would guess AF in the next day or two myself. We shall see. If my temp stays up tomorrow I'll prolly test again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay I was leaning that way too hehe so it&#8217;s settled!

Peace just looked and oooo promising! Kudos to you for holding out. Fxed!

Cb how do you think you will tell him? And I agree with a boy and a girl, do you think you&#8217;ll go team yellow this time? Sorry if you said already my brain sucks lol

A will only sleep through the night when we bedshare so i&#8217;m so torn. I know it&#8217;s safe when done rights and even my WTE says it&#8217;s ok at this age but idk cuz then like when do I stop? I feel like i&#8217;m unhealthily attached to room sharing. Most of my friends moved their kids to their own room already and I keep making excuses not to hovitcyidtixti


----------



## Cppeace

There is nothing wrong with room sharing as long as you feel comfortable. Bed sharing is fine as well as long s you are fine with it Don't let other people's living effect how you live your life. 
Pretty much all other animals in nature stay with they offspring close until they are at least half grown, yet humans think it's somehow normal to put a baby in a totally separate room before the age of 1. I never understood that myself. 
Lol Yeah the chart looks good but I don't trust charts anymore after the past several months of teasing charts :p


----------



## claireybell

Flueks you guys should just crack on right now lol luck have it, you&#8217;ll probs fall preggers straight away ha ha :) it&#8217;ll be lovely they&#8217;ll be so close in age <3

Oh i have NO idea how im gonna tell him.. im hoping to catch him in a good mood & say something like &#8216;Dya remember that morning when we had a horny midnight romp & you woopsie&#8217;d in me & you said &#8220;oh dear&#8221; &#8216; lol & then il just say im pg! We arent using anything & avoiding fertlle window & pullout etc so it was bound to happen at somepoint.. 

Cpeace you chart does look pretty fab this cycle i have to say - keeping everything crossed for you. 

Nuala slept in our bed with us for months, she started stirring lots & kept waking us & herself up so she now has a toddler bed from Ikea & now sleeps fab in it! Only reason we co slept is she just wouldnt go down in her Travel Cot.. took ages to break the co-sleep habit but theres pros/cons with everything, i did however sleep better myself when she was with me .. never told SO that haha! 

Im having such urges to drink my Wine, its calling me from the kitchen :( someone please have some for me :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Sorry forgot to add Dobby, not sure, team Yellow is very tempting but SO would like to know i think. I do enjoy the guessing esp from scan piccys hehe

Also, my ticker says im 3wks 6 days pg - my last period was 29th December so im actually 4wks 1 day.. its weird how these tickers work it out, confused! Hmmm


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby you do what you feel is right for you. I put V in her own room a little before 4 months because I was going back to work and knew I'd have on call nights again. I didn't want my cell phone waking her up. Honestly, I'm glad I did. Her room is right across from our and I have the monitor. I like feeling free in my room so to speak. 

CB, I would but dh wants to wait. I know he's right too. I'll be okay, only 4 months of preventing. I want to be full time and have short term disability before ttc. Financially it'll be easier if we wait. I think I'll try t stay on his insurance though. It's better than what my work provides. 

I'm not sure if we'd ever do team yellow. I'm too impatient lol. Also I'll have wine for you, a toast to baby 3 :)


----------



## Flueky88

V is finally sitting up without assist for short periods before tumbling over. She's growing so fast. She is in 12 month sleepers. Also, her 9 month clothes are getting a bit snug. It just blows my mind because an isn't 8 months yet and with prematurity she shouldn't even be 7 months yet. I think she will be tall like us. I have a feeling she wi be taller than me. 

Anyone else trying or using sippy cups? I think I'll try one tomorrow.


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> Sorry forgot to add Dobby, not sure, team Yellow is very tempting but SO would like to know i think. I do enjoy the guessing esp from scan piccys hehe
> 
> Also, my ticker says im 3wks 6 days pg - my last period was 29th December so im actually 4wks 1 day.. its weird how these tickers work it out, confused! Hmmm

Holy moly! I just came to post my bfp too. Second time were this close. :haha:Congrats!!!


----------



## Cppeace

Brea congrats!


----------



## Breeaa

Thanks Peace. We only BDed once around O, and I wasnt expecting it to actually happen. 

Due date is 10/10 I think. Or 10/11.:thumbup:


----------



## Cppeace

little libra :)


----------



## Breeaa

Cppeace said:


> little libra :)

Your chart is looking fab!! Testing soon? I have yet to read the last few pages. about to now.


----------



## Cppeace

if my temp is still up tomorrow I'll test be with this weird cycle not expecting much lol


----------



## gigglebox

Bre and cb congrats!!! Ahhh so exciting! Breaa did you tell your SO? Cb I can't wait to hear about you telling hubby! 

I hope we have as much luck as y'all when we start to ttc again. 

Dobs i like the second better, and as long as you don't have the engraving filled with the dark color i think it'll be ok, engraving is somewhat subtle


----------



## gigglebox

...also we need test pics, especially from the newly pregnant women!

And cpp did you test???


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Brea! So much more fun being preggers when you have a bump buddy. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Flueky88

Brea congrats! Agree with gigs it's more fun with bump buddy. Have you told DH?

Gigs yes I hope we get pregnant fast and easy too. 

Cppeace I looked at your chart to see if you put in today's temp. It wasn't there. I'm on pins and needles over here


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I keep refreshing her chart lol I know she had some 14 day lps early last year but her most recent ones didn&#8217;t go this long so I&#8217;m really fxed


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> ...also we need test pics, especially from the newly pregnant women!
> 
> And cpp did you test???

I second this


----------



## Breeaa

Yes I told DH. Basically, I can&#8217;t keep a secret to save my life so I blurted &#8220;I think I seee a line&#8221; right after testing. I actually saw a super vvvvvvvvfl the day before but thought it was an indent. 

Here&#8217;s the thing. Dh had a dream we were having twin boys. I had a ridiculously painful ovulation. I had to take Tylenol for it. Then I find out breastfeeding increases your chance of twins from 1.1% to 12.4%. Then around implantation I felt the little twinges in one side. NEXT DAY I FELT THEM ON THE OTHER SIDE!!! With A I only had them on one side so I&#8217;m scared. My bfp is way darker today too. 

I will be thrilled with one, thrilled with two, but scared. Maybe it&#8217;s all in my head?? :haha::dohh::happydance:

Here&#8217;s some line porn. Yesterday&#8217;s is left, fresh pic. Then today&#8217;s darker line.
 



Attached Files:







062A587E-62C2-4A2D-B756-4B3171EADE59.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Breeaa

Also anxious to see Peaces chart/test!!! Fingers crossed for ya girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol Sorry to disappoint ladies but the temp did fall today so AF is likely coming today or tomorrow. I would say that ovulation day was likely cd 14 or 15 at this point even though the opk negative on cd 14 :shrug) Dunno.


----------



## Flueky88

Brea lol that sounds a lot like how DH found out with V. Although he didn't want me testing without him. Awesome line progression. It's so hard to tell about twins until ultrasound. I'm sure you'll be super anxious for it. When does your Dr normally do first scan? 

Cppeace I'm sorry. Nothing like tg temp drop of doom to shatter hopes and dreams. You could have Od early on cd15 therefore causing negative opk that day.

I had to order V some more 12 month sleeper. Her legs are too long for 9 month ones. I had a few 12 months but need more.


----------



## Cppeace

Well my opks are always really dark just before and just after ovulation then positive dark as or darker than the control for 1-2 days. I took an opk on cd 14 and was in my own words 2-3 days from positive. Which means I was expecting it positive on cd 16 from my notes. I tested cd 14 and 16. 14 was darkish but not super close to positive which is why I marked it H. 16 is light which typically I wouldn't get a L opk for 2 days after positive opk. So, opks just were as weird as everything else this cycle lol. If you check my chart history I always get either 2 H before positive or peak or at least 1 H after peak. :shrug: 
Just another set of new craziness to add to the list.


----------



## Cppeace

I adjusted the chart to make it mark on cd 15 now sinc eit is more likely at this point but who knows.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo twins would be fun! I&#8217;m partial to twin boys hehe. Excellent progression!

Peace sorry about the temp drop :(

Fluek awww def does sound like she&#8217;ll be tall! I&#8217;m with you it&#8217;s so crazy to think that they startedin preemie clothes then catch up. A started wearing 6-9/9m a couple weeks back and I just kept thinking how crazy it is that he started in preemie


----------



## pacificlove

OMG, I am gone for a few days and 2 ladies come back with bfps!! Congratulations :)

Dobs: you'll know when it's time to stop bedsharing. L kept waking us and started climbing all over us at night, so we put a stop to it at 9 or 10 months? (I think) we were all suffering. the first few nights were rough, but we did the cio method (if he'd cry longer then 15 we'd get him was our plan, but crying never lasted longer then 10 minutes) and we now have a child that sleeps a solid 12-13 hours at night. 
I have moms around me that breastfed and coslept until 2 1/2....don't know how they managed, but our method kept me/us sane.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well I think the flu got me :cry: I am running a fever, chilling, sneezing/congested nose, sore throat, coughing, aches and pains (my lower back is hurting and it makes me think of back labor pains I had with my son!). I guess I will be going to the Dr. tomorrow to confirm. 
Stay well everybody!!


----------



## claireybell

Wow Breea haha amazing Congratulations hun :flower: bump buddys woop!!

SO kept offering me alcohol yesterday aswell, kind of annoying, i just said the AntiB&#8217;s are making ne feel sick lol i have an ear infection atm - lovely, its killing me! 

I nee to reinstall my Photo App thing so i can upload some line porn haha! Can anyone recommend a good one? Ive forgotten the name if the app i had... :-/

CPeace sorry your temps dropped my lovely.. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Same with us Pacific, Nuala kept trying to climb all over us aswell it was a nightmare! Shes stirred twice tonight already.. sleeping soundly now though... unlike me ha ha on BnB at 4:20am lol


----------



## claireybell

It was on PhotoBucket :) here you go ladies.. 
https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/F33B5715-7BDC-46D5-92D3-F0E2D7F7AF68_zpswoibasfn.jpg


----------



## claireybell

And the Digi Lol - digi was last Thursday & the others were from last Weds. i had my positive on last Monday cd25 :shock:

https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/8C65A510-FA65-4657-9522-07AD2FBDF351_zpsmkidtivv.jpg


----------



## wookie130

Breaa- Congrats!!! Yay! Two bfp's from thread regulars!

Selfish post: So, I was supposed to start work today, and I woke up yesterday morning with the chills, a rock hard painful boob, a high fever, and I was so sick I could barely move. It's mastitis. Fortunately, I caught it early, called my ob, and I'm on antibiotics for it. Been massaging it, doing hot compresses, hot showers/baths, and nursing often to keep the poor boob drained. I'm probably starting back tomorrow, as I do feel a bit better this a.m., and my fever has broken. Still fairly weak, and a bit whoozy when I stand. But, hopefully tomorrow I'll be good to go back to teaching. Phew. Mastitis is seriously no joke!!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB- omg can&#8217;t believe ur pregnant again congrats to my fellow Southern Lady x welcome to the club of total surprise babies!

Beea - yay another bump buddy! Congrats! Xx 

Wooks - omg mastitis! I&#8217;ve BF all 3 of my children and only ever had it once and never forgot it! With the fever and rock hard hot itchy boobe, I feel ur pain! So glad you got antibiotics , they helped mine very quickly xx 

Sorry I havent spoken much, life&#8217;s been hard coming to terms with this pregnancy and I feel terrible saying that I&#8217;ve alwags thought of every baby as a miracle (it wasn&#8217;t the baby it was me, and my mental health and worrying how I&#8217;d cope I want all my children to have the best mum they can have) I&#8217;m slowly picking myself up and feeling abit stronger, hoping to feel abit better each day! X


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh my ladies hugs! I&#8217;m sorry to hear that flus and ear infections and mastitis! :(

Cb I can&#8217;t see the pics :(

Ty ladies I feel better. I just know deep down it&#8217;s more about me than him. I like having him close. I like when he wakes up and grabs my face to go back to sleep. I like feeling like i&#8217;m There to protect him/mama lion


----------



## ladyoflocksle

And now af got me, too! Three days early...which I knew I didn't really have a chance to be pg but you know there is always that little bubble of hope deep inside of you!

Sorry ladies for the ear infection and mastitis! I hope you both feel better soon!

I don't go in until 2:45 to see if I have the flu so I guess I will just be lying around resting. My lower back is still hurting pretty bad. I'm sure it is partly due to af showing up, too. :cry:


----------



## shaescott

Congrats to the newly preggos!

Dobs if you click on the icon and go to the actual site you should be able to view it. On here it has an icon saying something about third party stuff for me but if I click on it it brings me to the pic on the site. 

Much love to those who are sick rn. 

Keeps I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re doing a bit better with the idea of this pregnancy.


----------



## claireybell

AH bloomin Photobucket.. the pics were there earlier? Weird! Il try again

Lady - sorry af got you too hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Take 2... 
https://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb416/claireybell81/Mobile%20Uploads/F33B5715-7BDC-46D5-92D3-F0E2D7F7AF68_zpswoibasfn.jpg


----------



## claireybell

&#8220;Angry face&#8221;


----------



## claireybell

Nope, photobucket has become wise & if u need to share pics i have to buy the app.. ffs! Any other ideas on uploads via iphone ?


----------



## Cppeace

do you have the go advanced option? You can load pics straight to bnb with the options there


----------



## claireybell

Just tried & it said my file was too big .. ohhhhhhh lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I upload screenshots if the file is too big I can click on it later thanks Shae

Having a crap day lol


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well it is official, I have Type A flu :( I didn't get a prescription for Tamiflu. The Dr. I saw said she didn't think it was worth the price. She said I can just keep using my over the counter meds. 

I hope nobody else gets this, I forgot just how miserable that it can be!!


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1024495&stc=1&d=1517270640
 



Attached Files:







4CE5844B-6B35-4AB3-B875-9AC2D966E4EE.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 12









45C6ED47-8D0D-4EFE-BF4A-94B62E0F3004.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

Sorry you have Flu Lady, big hugs hun x


----------



## Cppeace

The flu always stinks! Get better soon!


----------



## pacificlove

The flue sucks, had that once a few years ago. Same with mastitis... Ugh! Feel better soon!!

CB, yeah L climbing over us was bad enough and we thought these might be the last night's. I usually caught him if he went too far. One night he aimed for hubby and he caught him as he went over the edge. His forehead hit the frame of our bed! I pretty much slept through it, but woke up and asked "why does L have a bruise on his forehead?". That was the last night he spent with us. I missed him in bed the first few nights, but it's also been nice to touch my husband at night again.


----------



## claireybell

Thats what i missed aswell, rolling over & cuddling & putting my arms over SO & waking up in the morning & being able to have some &#8216;special cuddles&#8217; :haha:


----------



## claireybell

And just for fun & because its the last time il be preggers i expect & get this poas addiction lol i buyed a cheapy test this morning that are like Frer.. finally a test line darker than the control line woop!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1024571&stc=1&d=1517308198
 



Attached Files:







E7760BC6-D1AC-48B4-A8A4-6AB22B4E4EE5.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

So miserable. And I stupidly took pepto not thinking to check if it&#8217;s ok while bfing. It&#8217;s not. Pretty sure I had s fever cuz I stripped off my clothes since I was sweating and it&#8217;s 45 degrees in my room. Everything hurts.

Ex did not show to his 6 month appointment. He&#8217;s still 20th for weight and 11th for height. 16lbs 2.4oz and 24.75&#8221;. We have a consult for helmet because his head is still quite flat :(. Got his vaccines, a flu shot, and poor kid had to get an allergy test so blood draw but he&#8217;s a champ. I bought him a new toy cuz he is such a good kiddo


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling poorly Dobby.. if the Pepto was just a one-off amt im sure it&#8217;ll be ok, do you have breastmilk supply in fridge/freezer that you can use for his next feed? You xan always pump off your next one & tip it away incase there maybe anything in it :-/ 

My friends lil boy is just 7 months & only now his cone/flatish looking head is starting to curve back to normal.. he was referred aswell. Is it very slight helmet head? Bless his lil chops <3

Im guessing the ex knew about his apt aswell.. he didnt let you know no?


----------



## claireybell

Keepsmiling91 said:


> CB- omg cant believe ur pregnant again congrats to my fellow Southern Lady x welcome to the club of total surprise babies!
> 
> Beea - yay another bump buddy! Congrats! Xx
> 
> Wooks - omg mastitis! Ive BF all 3 of my children and only ever had it once and never forgot it! With the fever and rock hard hot itchy boobe, I feel ur pain! So glad you got antibiotics , they helped mine very quickly xx
> 
> Sorry I havent spoken much, lifes been hard coming to terms with this pregnancy and I feel terrible saying that Ive alwags thought of every baby as a miracle (it wasnt the baby it was me, and my mental health and worrying how Id cope I want all my children to have the best mum they can have) Im slowly picking myself up and feeling abit stronger, hoping to feel abit better each day! X

Keeps omg i completely missed this! Congrats on no4 my lovely! 
You can totally do it :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah he knew. I told him a week ago. The mediator told him to make sure his ass is there. I called him when they called us back and 20m later he texts stuck in traffic which is bullshit. 1. You knew when the appointment was you could have left earlier. 2. You have a motorcycle. 3. Stfu we were there from 4-5:45 so traffic or not you could have showed your face.

Yeah the only thing I found online was avoid bfing for four hours after a single dose so I dumped last night&#8217;s pump and i&#8217;m think this pump is 14 hours later so I should be fine but my pump isn&#8217;t working as well anymore =\


----------



## claireybell

Is it a manual Pump? Its the same rule for Alcohol & bf aswell i think.. 

If he has a Motorcycle theres no excuse really as we all know Motorcyclists filter through the traffic when its really busy! I feel your frustration hun! He should of left in more than enough time if hes trying to blame traffic.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just doubt he ever left. Probably forgot or never intended to show but I can&#8217;t prove when he left if he says traffic. Whatever over it

Yeah I have a medala symphony. I just noticed lately it&#8217;s not pumping as well some wear and tear on the parts/idk. But it hisses and just isn&#8217;t getting as much out and what not Idk i&#8217;m Tired and have a date with the toilet for the fourth time in an hour


----------



## claireybell

Feel better soon hunni :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps glad to see you back and feeling a bit more optimistic about things. When is your next ultrasound?

Cb did you tell hubby yet? 

Cpp did you test? Af come on? I may have missed an update. Y'all are chatty  

Dobs hope you feel better. Bugs are no fun :( did you decide on jewelry? I'm trying to get something new myself. Something loosely related to the kiddos in necklace form. And sparkley :D

Wooks ewww mastitis! Hope you continue healing and feel well enough to get back to work.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs hey :wave: how are the boys? Does Des dote on his younger bro :) 

I had plans to tell him this evening but after i finished putting Nuala to bed, he went to shop then came back with some beers & his friend.. ffs! Kinda annoyed me but i dont wanna put a sour on his evening Lol


----------



## Cppeace

Well, the temp fell, the next day I was spotting a light flow started today. So ws no need for testing at any point there.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry CP :( 

CB, Breea and Keeps - werent you all pregnant at the same time in 2016 too? Congrats all around!

I see a lot of people on this thread are sick. Hope yall feel better soon. Tillys had a cold raging for two weeks now and is still snotty and coughing. Feel like itll never end.

Dobs - I agree on the bottom ring being nicest too. Good choice! Re: bedsharing, you know where I stand lol, but I agree with the others that you shouldnt worry about what anyone else is doing and that if it works for you, it works for you. If it stops working, address it then. And also that there are pros and cons of any sleep arrangement. Luckily Tilly is still fine sleeping with me. I always wake up when she wakes up in the morning (I still dont know how I do that... must be a sixth sense). We all sleep pretty well that way. Tbh I spent a long time at the start worrying about the same things (safety and wondering when will she leave the bed?!) but Ive accepted it now as a positive thing for us and am happy to go for as long as shes happy. Meeting other people who bedshare with toddlers is also quite validating. I just love the snuggles and get the same feeling as you re: being her protector. If you ever have a chance to look into the history of babies sleeping in their own rooms, its quite interesting (and a recent phenomenon).


----------



## Jezika

Oh I also wanted to say that its crazy how I had JUST read a post on Facebook from a fellow December baby momma who I met on BnB about her shock BFP, then I come on here and BAM - Breea and CB!


----------



## gigglebox

Well speaking of sleeping...Lev has officially put the end to cosleeping. He won't sleep in his bed, rather grabs the side, pulls himself up onto his knees and rocks the whole thing back and forth whilst giggling. Officially in his crib now :cry:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

gigglebox said:


> Keeps glad to see you back and feeling a bit more optimistic about things. When is your next ultrasound?

Thank you gigs <3 Everything seems to have changed since I had Ella, before you tell your doctor and they refer you to midwife, now it seems to be a self referral to midwives which I havent done yet, just taking me a while to get used to the idea as I was very up in the air before. I know Ill need a scan around the 12 week mark so will make the referral soon. Its funny theres 22 months between my eldest two Lucy and daisy. I went on a due date calculator using cycle length and last af, my EDD is the 18/08/18 and Ella was born 18/10/16 so exactly 22 months gap again to the day! I quite like the date 18/08/18 too x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Jezika said:


> CB, Breea and Keeps - werent you all pregnant at the same time in 2016 too? Congrats all around!

Thanks *Jez* Yes I thought that too when I saw their :bfp: ! 
I am a fellow bed sharer! I Breastfed/bed shared with my middle daughter Daisy until she was 2 & half, Ella is almost 15 months shes in my bed, and stopped BFing about a week ago allthough we really cut down around 13 month mark. I do love her in my bed allthough missing my space, her cot is in my room I think Ill start trying to get her in there soon! Hows Tilly? I love her name so much! Its the cutest!

*Dobs* sorry Im late to the party! But re:bed sharing me and Ella still share, and daisy too sometimes! I totally Mumma Lion thing, i would worry with them being in a different room, Ellas cot is in my room but the only thing using it right now are her teddies! Sorry As dad is a dick, I have one of those too (not a dick thankfully) lol but a dad making very little effort when it comes to his kids. It hurts, and I hurt for my girls, but A is lucky to have you! <3 respect to my single Mummas x


----------



## ladyoflocksle

I am starting to feel better :) Congrats to those of you who got your BFP's!!! I am excited for you and hope that everything goes well when you announce!


----------



## Jezika

Yikes Gigs, that sounds like a nuisance. Is he happy in his crib? Im lucky Tilly doesnt usually do much during the night apart from nurse sometimes, but when she wakes up in the morning she sits bolt upright, reaches over to my dresser and grabs whatever she can and plays with it. She used to wake up and smile and coo at me, but shes now much more interested in other things :(

Keeps yay another bedsharer! I think it would be even harder for me to stop if I didnt have a partner. Luckily DH is totally on board with bedsharing. I know thats not always the case. And Tilly is doing well, thanks! Shes just about starting to walk fairly consistently and is so proud of herself. I love your kids names too. Are you hoping for a boy this time or would four sisters be your fancy? (I love the idea of lots of sisters!).

Lady Im glad youre feeling better! Flu absolutely sucks. My fitness class instructor told us yesterday that her friends husband unexpectedly died because of it over the weekend, yet he was supposedly young and healthy. So scary. 

Shae - I hope you get to the bottom of the cervix issue. I wonder what your mums thoughts were.


----------



## shaescott

Jez- my mom said it&#8217;s probably a pelvic floor muscle issue and that I gotta do kegels. 

Roommate update: she&#8217;s gone completely bonkers and is moving out. She has a lot of hormone issues and I think that&#8217;s definitely coming into play. She&#8217;s doing to me what she&#8217;s done to my other friends, and they are no longer friends with her (but still are with me). Kinda sucks, but honestly I&#8217;m okay with being on my own at this point. I&#8217;m tired of the drama. It&#8217;s like half these girls never left high school. Also, funny enough, the person she&#8217;s planning on rooming with is likely not gonna tolerate her well. I heard her talking about a previous roommate and how it drove her crazy how early she got up... well my now ex roommate gets up at 5:45 am to take her birth control every morning. That&#8217;s gonna go well.


----------



## DobbyForever

I keep unsubscribing cuz my thumb is too big r_r

Still catching up because exhausted. A is projectile vomiting randomly. He&#8217;s cry and cry and nothing will soothe him. He&#8217;ll roll around and fart and sounds like he is in pain. I&#8217;ll do everything I can think of. Eventually I try a bottle (usually close enough to feeding like 20-30m away). He&#8217;ll drink it like he&#8217;s hungry then as soon as I go to burp him vomit and then immediately falls asleep totally unphased. It&#8217;s happened twice now. Only with formula bottles. Today it took me an hour and a half to get him down for his nap. Yesterday and today it took me an hour to get him back to bed at 2 am. I&#8217;m wondering if he caught my stomach bug. But I also stopped adding oat cereal to his formula because his reflux seemed better so idk if that&#8217;s it because he used to spit up a lot when he got just formula CTucxutxrxjgcgkxtu


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I&#8217;m sorry A isn&#8217;t feeling well. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Brightxeyes

https://i66.tinypic.com/23tf2pt.jpg

Right okay.. I tested yesterday, nothing came up. Im due on today, needed a wee so did another test today, but I realised the time and had to shoot off to go fetch my son, so I left the test brewing. It literally took me about 8-10 minutes as the nursery is only over the road. So yes it was definitely over the brewing time... but theres a faint line.... I think?!

So is there a possibility (despite being over the brewing time for a test). Has anyone had a line beyond the brewing time and ended up not pregnant?

Just wondering as Ive checked tests past the brewing time in the past and theres never been a faint line for me before?


Looks like itll be another test in the morning though to make sure!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Bright eyes- an evap can appear after the testing time but that would be grey/colourless, yours is definitely pink so I&#8217;d say :bfp: congrats! X


----------



## Brightxeyes

I&#8217;ve bought a Superdrug test to make sure (found them very reliable first time round, just didn&#8217;t want to keep buying tests every time I was late!)

Tempted to retest tonight! Eeeeeee :D


----------



## Jezika

Bright - Id say its most likely a reliable BFP too! Congrats!

Dobs - poor A. Will you take him to the doc? Does he have fever? Hope its just the formula doing weird things. I remember the docs saying that with vomiting and fever the two most common things they look at is ear infection and UTI.


----------



## shaescott

Bright- I&#8217;d wait to test until tomorrow morning to give hcg time to build up. Either way, make sure you have a long urine hold so it&#8217;s more concentrated. That looks like a bfp, but considering the time frame I would take another. I&#8217;ve had an evap that was pink, looking at old tests that were months past the date I took them. Not sure about soon after though. Either way, I believe you said it wasn&#8217;t super outside the time frame, so I&#8217;m optimistic that it&#8217;s a real bfp!


----------



## claireybell

Bright that def looks like positive line to me yay!! Go ahead girl & pee on the superdrug one Lol feeeed the addiction ha ha! Superdrug ones are sensive esp if its the 4 day early one, i got positives with theres at 9/10dpo. Cheapy strips are like 20miu i think :)


----------



## claireybell

Sorry A is ill Dobs.. possibly has your tummy bug, did yours last very long?


----------



## gigglebox

Bright I'm calling bfp! Please post your follow up test!

Dobs hope it runs its course quickly:( any time des has caught what i had he got a milder version. Hope that's the case for you. :hugs:


----------



## M&S+Bump

Ive had false positives show up within the testing time-frame and last, but another test in the morning will soon tell you.

Congrats to all the bfps!

Sorry to everyone who is sick, it sucks for sure. 

Just read like 15 pages in one go so thats all I got. I have mostly been drinking waaaaaayy too much wine, crocheting like a demon and crying about not getting enough sleep. All other concerns are secondary

Isaac is still not crawling but I think hes going to skip it altogether. He sits up from lying down, and lies down from sitting up, and can pull himself up and cruise the furniture. So next step is walking. Three teeth and two more on the way too - hes getting way too big :sob:


----------



## gigglebox

So do you think you're reconsidering ttc ms? Ugh your sleepless woes are QUITE relatable. Lev is crawling like crazy, and trying to pull up on EVERYTHING, including the crib. He favors this above all else, including sleeping. Thus, he only goes to sleep when exhausted, and when he inevitably wakes around midnight we have a 1-2 hour battle of trying to get him to lay down and go back to sleep.

This has been so night and day from Des. This baby is crazy.


----------



## gigglebox

Also we are looking into a toyota sienna and broodiness is kicking in hard again, despite this crazy ass baby driving me...well, crazy.


----------



## claireybell

Hey M&S :wave: have some wine for me.. im missing it LOADS! 

So i finally told SO this eve.. i got all upset & started crying Lol but he was suprisingly chilled about it & he said he was more upset that i felt i couldnt tell him straight away but hey ho! He wasnt too great with the news from my unplanned pg years ago that ended in Ectopic, so when i explained why i was apprehensive of telling him straight away he understood. So.. pheeeew! Im more relaxed now :) & i have booking with Drs on Monday eeep! 

Oooh Gigs are you planning a third possibly??


----------



## Flueky88

Bright I think that is most likely bfp. Have you tested today? Good luck!!

Shae sorry roommate went batshit on you. She was the one that had alcohol poisoning?? Are you getting to room by yourself?

Dobby is A feeling any better? I give V a little Pedialyte if she vomits. I don't want her getting dehydrated. 

CB I'm glad it went well telling OH. Honestly, I'd be concerned about telling DH if we had a whoops. I know he'd come around, but still. Looking forward to your appt.

Gigs I'm starting to get more broody again too. I think it's because I'm close to fertile window. DH asked when it was coming up today so I told him. It was to know when to suit up lol. 

M&S oh wow. Yeah it sounds like he will skip crawling.

Well FIL is going to Disney later this year. Part of me wants to go so bad but I would delay ttc if we went. Also, the tickets, food, and souvenirs are pretty costly too. We would stay at animal kingdom lodge though. I'm kinda tempted to ask DH about it, but I'm also broody some so not sure. I guess I could always pick up extra days to earn money and not give up either...

DH is off this weekend. I'm looking forward to some time with him. He's going to apply for a maintenance position at his work. If y'all could pray or keep us in your thoughts it would be greatly appreciated. 

Huge merger is now done ish. Not sure how I'm going to be affected. Their system didn't have hone health so not worried about job security. Interested to know if they will change pay, PTO, etc. Benefits wouldn't change until July 1st. Our nurses wear different colors so we are voting soon what color to wear. They won't implement til the fall. Whatever color they choose it will be tough to find the color. Also will suck I can't wear the maternity scrubs I had with V :(

Alright enough blabbing. Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Brightxeyes

I was a bit weary at first because the first Superdrug test I used was a complete dud. The control line didnt even show until past development, and even then it was incredibly faint an hour after. It was as if it wasnt absorbing despite having a very long fmu. So this was smu with a three hour hold I think.

https://i63.tinypic.com/64i2i8.jpg

The one below the Superdrug test is another diptest I took at the same time, seems a bit darker? Not much!

https://i65.tinypic.com/2mhu3b6.jpg

Happy that its a BFP but I would love to see a darker line so might wait a couple of days to try and get a nice big fat pink line!


----------



## Flueky88

Woohoo bright. I used frer every other day and tg line progression was great. The IC aren't always the best.

Logic has won. Dragging around a 15 month old at Disney desbt sound the best. She wouldn't be able to enjoy much. Now, my broodyness has ramped up.............

I may have to beg :rofl: I don't think it'll work. Will try to have logic win this battle too...


----------



## Flueky88

So DH and I talked. We aren't going to full blown try but we aren't preventing. Also, we might go to Disney. If we conceived it would be 2 months before due date so safe enough for travel for me if we go. 

Oh I can't tell you how excited I am :happydance:


----------



## pacificlove

Bright, yupp!! Bfp, congrats!

CB, glad to hear it went well! *Hugs*

I have been reading but I can't recall anything.

Afm: remember a few weeks ago we toured a daycare for L but didn't feel good about it. So now we are in a situation where dh is working on the big island and I still work part time here, thank God my mom has been up helping us out 3 days a week. However since they are selling their home and are about to move, it's not a permanent solution. So we asked if there was someone unlicensed on our small island. I have actually met the mom before at one of our playgroups and feel much better about the situation. She has 4 kids of her own and takes a couple of extra kids a day in all different ages. It was a busy small house, but I feel much better leaving L with another mom in a home then in a daycare with 35 other kids.... We'll try him there one day next week and go from there. 
L has been so clingy the last week, we feel it's better for dh to drop him off, so he doesn't cry after me and then I'll pick him up just after 4pm... FX!!


----------



## claireybell

Bright wow thats a definate BFP :) I find Cheapy strips dont usually get that dark & superdrug own ones dont either but Frers do! If you have a &#8216;Savers&#8217; shop near you, they do &#8216;Answer&#8217; tests, they the same as frer, i got blazing dbl pink lines on mine after my missed period. Congratulations hun :hugs: 

Pacific Nuala has been in day Nursery & she now with a Childminder, its more one to one care with them & they tend to get less ill i found, great news for you, i hope L settles in well with her. Im sure he&#8217;ll be fine. 

Yay Flueks! Im excited for you.. i bet you fall pg so quickly hehe! & lucky you for Disney trip aswell, how old will V be then? Id love to go the Disney world, my life Holiday ambition as we&#8217;ll probs only be able to afford it once..

Afm, boobs are starting to ache & the peeing lots has kicked in... & so it begins he he


----------



## shaescott

Flueks - no, it wasn&#8217;t that roommate. That one wanted to room with her friend for this semester (no trouble between us or anything), so I was rooming with a friend of mine this semester. The friend is the one who went nuts. Needless to say, she&#8217;s no longer a friend. 

It makes me sad, because 95% of the time she was a good friend and a fun person to live with and hang out with (not in a partying way, she actually didn&#8217;t party at all, but we laughed a lot together). She just decided she couldn&#8217;t swallow her pride, she has a major holier than thou vibe and at the same time quite the victim complex. We fought, I apologized, she rejected my apology and attacked me but then acted like I was attacking her out of nowhere when I defended myself, calling me cruel and saying I was making her cry (you don&#8217;t get to berate me and crap on my character/personality and then play victim when I get pissed). 

This isn&#8217;t the first time she&#8217;s lost friends because of her holier than thou attitude. I have other friends who are very supportive and angry on my behalf. They actually used to be friends with her too... until she called them immoral for &#8220;hoe-ing around&#8221;, said it was black and white totally wrong, and after they stormed off, she said to me &#8220;this is why I can&#8217;t be friends with sluts/wh*res&#8221; (she said both at some point in that convo, I was horrified). I told them what she said cuz it was very upsetting that she&#8217;d say that behind their backs. They had both just gone through breakups of long term relationships and they were really not being sluts at all, one kissed one guy once then got back with an ex from early high school, the other is just flirting with the idea of a relationship with a coworker. Either way she had no right to judge them like that. 

But yeah so my current friends kinda hate her (I was friends with them before they even had that fight with her) and I really can&#8217;t blame them. I&#8217;m conflicted. I don&#8217;t think she&#8217;s a bad person. She just has anger issues and refuses to admit fault 9 times out of 10. Unless they find me a new roommate, I&#8217;m gonna have the room to myself. She moved out so I&#8217;ve got half a room to utilize.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I hope that works out for L. I prefer in home care like that as opposed to daycare center. 

CB bah it'll probably take awhile knowing my luck but that's okay. She'll be 15 months. She won't remember but should still have fun and hopefully walking some. FIL uses his timeshare so we don't have to pay for lodging which helps tremendously. Yay for symptoms. They make me feel more confident about pregnancy.

Shae oh okay. Wow, maybe she will grow up down the road. I used to have anger issues but it's rarely an issue now thankfully.


----------



## wookie130

Shae- Sounds like ex-roomate's got a lot of growing up to do!

Bright- Yay for the bfp!!! 

M&S- Sounds like he'll be walking soon!

Dobs- Poor A and you. &#128549;

PL- Hope you get the childcare thing worked out.

Gigs- I think we'd like to get a Toyota Sienna next year...that's the one I've been eye-ballin' too. Mom life in our mini-vans. Wearin' our mom jeans. :rofl:

CB- Don't be surprised if everything happens much sooner this time, symptomatically. With Charlotte, I was full-on showing by 8-10 weeks, and people were noticing. I was also much more sick, and far more exhausted. I'm older too, so that probably didn't help matters either...

Keeps- :hugs: You'll rock it. Keep the faith, girl.

Flueks- Is it bad that I hope you have an oopsie baby now? Lol

AFM-

Charlotte is 3 months old today! I started back to work on Tuesday this past week. I'm not going to lie, it was HARD emotionally. I am also exhausted. But baby did well at daycare, and we're making up for lost snuggle time today. <3

My boob seems to be clearing up with the antibiotics, but my already measley supply has taken a hit...I'm pumping drops at this point. Ugh. But I'm not giving up. I still nurse her exclusively at home with the Lact-aid, and I'll continue my pumping sessions. Love isn't measured in ounces, and every drop of breast milk counts.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Bright. I agree with Flueks that I hear those ics are not the greatest for progression. Frer evert other day is really where it&#8217;s at.

CB I&#8217;m so excited that telling DH went well, and I can&#8217;t wait to hear more after your appointment!

Shae sorry roomie went cray cray :( That sucks when people are chill most of the time but then their inner demons come out here and there. :( No real advice other than trust your gut on how much you are willing to endure.

Fluek feed you get the best of both worlds and get to go to Disney AND get your bfp :)

PL feed that this home daycare works out for you and L!

MS and Gigs sorry about the sleep misery loves company so I&#8217;ll join you. A and I went down at 5:30pm yesterday because I was just so tired I said f* everything

Wooks hugs. And that is true. It was hard for me when I had to start giving whole bottles of formula because I wasn&#8217;t pumping enough. I also have no idea how people afford formula. I only do 1-2 bottles a day, and ifs I feel like every other week I&#8217;m dropping $30 on formula. Anyway I digress glad you are getting in the extra snuggles today :) Happy 3 months!

Sorry if I forgot anyway! I was reading along but mushy brain so I really just replied to whatever was talked about on this page lol

AFM ty all for the well wishes. A and I are both feeling better. I actually think the vomiting was from me stopping fortification and not adding cereal and it was more reflux than anything. Especially since it only happened on just formula bottles. I&#8217;m still exhausted, but I have had a string of good luck this last couple of days. I&#8217;m really excited to take A down to SoCal for prez weekend. He&#8217;ll get to meet his great grandmother and see the beach. Plus, it&#8217;ll be the first time I&#8217;ll be out somewhere fun in years. I am nervous because flying out I go with my family but coming back it&#8217;s just A and me. And I have to take his whole travel system and a bunch of stuff. I&#8217;m just not sure how well this plan was thought out (cuz it wasn&#8217;t lol my mom spur of the moment bought us tickets). But my bff is watching my dogs so I don&#8217;t have to board them and it&#8217;s not a visitation weekend so I don&#8217;t have to fight with ex.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie no it isn't bad at all. I have mixed feelings about conceiving before benefits. I know I want another but I know it would be wiser to wait. So what will be will be is my attitude. I'm sorry it was hard returning to work and pumping isn't going well. You keep on rocking mom :)

Dobby, thanks, I hope so too. Animal kingdom lodge looks amazing!! Honestly, if I'm pregnant it's not a huge loss whole there. I would ride kiddie rides with V either way :)

Glad you two are better! I really hope you have a great time. You really deserve some stress free time. I find that a mom's we find ways to make things work so you will figure something out with the baby gear. I think becoming resourceful comes along with being a mom.

Bright any more tests?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs glad A slept early with you, that's good! Hubs made a good point that Lev's room is super quiet and our room has a ton of ambient noise, so last night I put a humidifier in there for some background sound and he slept until 5! Still early as crap but beats waking up at 1 and fighting him on falling back asleep until 3am. Ugh, it is like having a newborn again! Actually hubs and I got in a fight in the middle of the night. I was so sleep deprived from this week and he was trying to help but not quieting Lev, so I went in there PISSED, he called me out on being a bitch, because I was...it was bad. But we resolved it all in the morning and apologized to each other. 

Sleep deprivation is so bad, what a toll it takes on our mental wellbeing!

Bright, congrats on the bfp! I agree with everyone, get a FR! What did your hubby say?

CB awww bless your hubs for being so understanding! 

Wook what are you doing now for a car? And pssshhh jeans?! I think I've worn jeans twice since Levin.

Yay Fluek!!! Baby time! I am so excited for you.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yeah I have a white noise machine for V, it's awesome. I think it helps her stay asleep. Sleep deprivation is awful and definitely hard on relationships. I'm glad things are better, have made up.

Yes I was rather shocked he was agreeable. I am in better health than I was before getting pregnant with V. I've been taking prenatal because of my wavering feelings. DH seems to be excited at prospect of being a father again. 

I was also shocked about him wanting to go to Disney lol. Just have to see how a few things pan out first I guess.

Saw in laws yesterday and had a great time. They loved seeing V and I got to play with my older nephew. It was a great day for me. DH got to shoot some too. He'd be dying to shoot again so great day for him too.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww I love older kiddos <3 also in my experience they make hubby more "broody" too 'cause he loves kids when they become super interactive. And yay for shooting! I'm rusty, haven't been out since before I was pregnant. I need a refresher for sure. 

Oh I got a recurring painting gig! I held classes at a restaurant before but while I was on mat leave they hired someone else -.- well turns out they "are aren't working out" and they want me back! Woot!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, we have a 2009 Ford Escape. My two older kids sit in Diono Radian carseats, and baby uses a Chicco Keyfit infant carseat. They are all smooshed together, but it works!


----------



## DobbyForever

Too busy and tired to properly respond but yay steady paint gig! And I also have a Ford Escape and I looooooove it


----------



## claireybell

Im going to Google Ford Escapes as we need to get a bigger car/4X4 but on a good budget as 3 wont fit in the back of our estate car that we have.. 

Hope the pumping encourages more milk to come through Wooks, power through hun! 

Im hoping that by the time newbie arrives, Nuala will be 2yrs & just under 2 months that there be no waking whatsoever in the night & that the bedtime routine will be easier.. shes not in a Cot, shes in a toddler bed & if you lay her in it after her milk & shes awake.. OH DEAR LORD! The screaming & crying! & you cant leave her as she screams at the stairgate to her room &/or plays with her toys Lol! If shes asleep she&#8217;ll pretty much go most of the night undisturbed. Im hoping after shes 2 she&#8217;ll understand abit more about the bedtime thing. I hope :shock: 

I cooked a lovely Beef roast dinner earlier mmmm twas scrummy & then st 930 this eve we ordered a curry hahaaa im so stuffed!


----------



## claireybell

Fab news on the painting thang Gigs, get you!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb!
Byw I reeeally want to hear you talk. You have such a obvious accent through your writing, I bet it's amazing to hear!


----------



## wookie130

Just an FYI...Google "The Carseat Lady", and check out her website. She has a tool where you can plug in the make/model/year of your car, and she will tell you which carseats will safely go 3 across in your back seats! That's how I knew which seats would work in our Escape. They're crammed together back there, but it's working for the time being.


----------



## gigglebox

Lev literally just figured out how to pull himself up to stand! He's crawling like a maniac, too...this kid is definitely my wild child. Oh I'm in for it ladies...


----------



## claireybell

Ooh thanks Wook im gonna Google in a minute :)

Haha thanks Gigs. I have a real british Hampshire combine harvester country twang Lol - if you know what any of thst means ha ha ;)


----------



## claireybell

Just wondere does MrsG & J still come onto chat here & there.


----------



## Jezika

CB - I totally hear this British in your posts too and it makes me miss Hampshire. Cant remember where exactly youre from, though. We dont quite have combine harvester accents in basingstoke haha.

Oh and yes Mrs G does pop in from time to time but we havent seen J in a while :/

Gigs - congrats on the regular gig! I wish you could post a pic of your new studio too. I cant remember but I feel like you posted a link a while back.

Bright - defo positive, congrats!

Wooks - happy three months to baby C and Im glad shes adjusting to daycare well. I can only imagine how hard the transition is for you.

Shae - enjoy your space while you can!

Flueks - its sounds like hubby is game for anyrhing! Now is the time to drop the hint on birthday/Valentines Day/anniversary/Christmas presents ;)

Dobs - Im glad A is better and Rhys exciting about your trip. Id be nervous about the flight back too but hopefully its a short one and people will be willing to help you out.

Cant rmemeber anything else, sorry...

AFM Tilly is definitely walking now but still crawling half the time... Im going to miss her gorgeous little wiggly bum shuffling around :( Shes growing up too fast, and this for the woman who couldnt wait for her to get out of the infant stage. Oh she also seems to have possibly an ingrown fingernail from where a bit of nail that I cut split off to the side. Its red and has a little pus bubble and Im paranoid its gling to get awful and cause sepsis or something but Im reluctant to take her to a flu-filled waiting room if Im just overreacting.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs haha yeah I haven't shot since before pregnancy. I was going to join him but I just wanted to take a quick nap. Oh no, maybe Des can help him burn some energy. I'm so happy you are getting your old gig back :) 

CB love it, I remember being hungry all the time some days. Oh and yes it's cute reading your accent. I'd really have to type funny to have mine come out. I think y'all is my main slang. Ditto what He's said about greenie and J.

Wookie oh that's awesome. I'm going to Google that and save it in my favorites in case I ever need it.

Jez, you know I'm honestly not real big on gifts lol. He often tells me things I'd like to put on my Christmas list for him and his mom. I told him last night I was shocked he decided we could stop preventing and he was like, "I can hardly say no to you". 

As far as Tilly maybe try to do epsom salt soak. Draw with permanent marker a line around the redness to make sure it isn't spreading. Monitor for fever too. You know her best but that's my advice. Not that you asked for it.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez the studio isn't finished but i'llbe sure to post pics when it is. Sounds like an ingrown nail. I am nit a doctor but if it were me and thr bubble was big enough i'd drain it...but I can't leave stuff alone. Fluek's advice sound more sound!

Cb no I don't know what any of that means lol. I understand there's a "snobbier" accent? But i'm not sure I'd be able to pick it out if i heard it!

Fluek I say "y'all" too but I don't really have an accent. I get a little hint of southern twang if i hang around people with a southern accent for extended periods of time, but otherwise...not really. Although according to our extremely northerner cousins (you bet cha!) we sound like complete redneck so who knows.

Y'ALL!!! Rumor is my SIL might be pregnant again! If she is it'll be Irish twins, yikes! Bil told my hubby who told me very casually. I don't know the story but i want to!


----------



## Jezika

Whoa Irish twins would be exciting. An old work friend of mine had Irish twins. She actually had her second less than a year after her first. I cant imagjne anything more terrifying, personally, other than maybe giving birth to a tarantula. But I am thrilled when it happens to other people coz babies are always exciting. 

Oh its funny how lots of people people feel they dont have an accent. Everyone has an accent! Its all relative, haha :p

I ended up putting some warm compresses on her finger, soaking it in breastmilk (all while she was napping), then giving her a warm bath at night and then popping the pus bubble thing (I hear you on not being able to leave anything alone, Gigs). I then put some infant polysporin on it just before she fell asleep for the night. She cried a tiny bit when I popped the thing but was fine as soon as I stopped. Poor thing. Hope it gets better ASAP.


----------



## shaescott

Accents are fun. I only say y&#8217;all while typing, irl I say &#8220;you guys&#8221;. I imagine the &#8220;you betcha&#8221; people are from Michigan or something? In New England we don&#8217;t have that accent. Honestly most people here sound like what people sound like in movies these days. Maybe slightly different but not significantly. It&#8217;s only in the city that you find interesting accents, like a Boston accent. When I drove down to New Orleans I was shocked at how strong the southern accents were as we made our way down the country. I never thought they could be that intense. I imagine everywhere we stopped, people knew we weren&#8217;t from around there. 

Irish twins. Sounds terrifying. Adorable, but terrifying.


----------



## gigglebox

OMG 
I am so distraught right now, my sister-in-law messaged me and told me that my pump is terrible at pulling out milk. I am so disheartened at the idea that my failure to have a good supply may have been all due to the pump and not me at all.


----------



## claireybell

Ah bless Tillys lil finger.. im sure it be ok Jez, Nualas had similar thing without the pus bubble on it & after 2/3 days its loads better, redness gone etc.. and because of me & nibbling her lil nails whilst shes asleep, i always debate the Drs with things like that. Ahh she will still get the butt shuffle as she walks with her nappy on hehe very cute <3 

Gigs, dont beat yourself up hun, you weren&#8217;t to know the pump is probably faulty.. how would you..

Sorry Jez - giving birth to a Tarantula :rofl: cracked me up! Hahaa


----------



## Cppeace

My accent is dependent upon who I am around and my mood. I can slip into Cajun Drawl without trying when I read a letter or something I know is in my relatives twang. I also have an easy Spanish/Mexican accent as I was raised in West Texas from 6 months to 9 years old and had a 1st generation Mexican baby sitter from 6 months to almost 6 years old. Olga and Juan were practically my 2nd set of parents and it broke Olga's heart enough when she stopped being my baby sitter that she refused to go through it again with my baby sis.
I grew up from 10 on in Northern Louisiana and near an airforce base so the muddle of accents there is pretty neat. I worked closely with 3 ladies from the Philippians for over 7 years and when I worked with them too long I started getting hints of their accent. 
So, truly my accent is quite muddled and at the same time most of the time not much of any at all. 
I think most accents are nice There's very few I don't much like. The traditional "Kennedy" accent though does tend to grate my ears lol.


----------



## gigglebox

What an interesting background cpp! My brothers harassed me relentlessly because i would pick up a northern accent just on short visits with my Minnesotan family, don't cha know. 

And when I say "no accent", I guess I equate that with the typical "accent" the US celebs have (which, to me, is none).


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, mine accent is so so. I have what I think is a mild drawl. One of my worst is not accentuating pen vs pin. Pen sounds like pin when I say it lol. When is visit my dad and bro in WI my accent would change. 

I'm sorry about the pump being faulty. Sometimes I think I should have paid to rent the hospital grade pump but I knew times would be tough financially so I busted used PISA.

Oh wow, Irish twins would be a handful but it would be interesting to see how close they might bond. 

Jez I hope Tully's finger gets better soon and no infection.


Cppeace agree with gigs you have an interesting background. 


Not much here, I'm thinking I'm not going to O early for me like last month. It was Cd19 or 20. I normally O Cd21 or 22. Today is CD16. 

Oh V is rolling then turning around and rolling some more to get around. It's pretty cute.


----------



## DobbyForever

On my phone and with fever

I&#8217;m 2% Irish which is fun until you stop and think about how that 2% got in there.... #awk lol but yeah cb I &#8220;heard&#8221; your accent in the last post I read from you because there were expressions I didn&#8217;t recognize hehe

Re pumps so true pumps are ridiculous I am so glad I have the symphony. I tried the free amenda one and omg I hated the noise! I may get to be a tester for a new ultra quiet high efficiency pump that is in prototype testing since my friend is friends with the person who created it but idk yet in the meantime my pedi is happy to keep renewing my symphony for me

But DO NOT beat yourself up over it you did what you did and it was not s failure hugs

Fun about her being pg! I miss being pregnant with A. We have a great bond now but something about him specifically growing in my belly is love

Jez i&#8217;m Pro not draining things myself lol and pro seeking medical advice cuz I know nothing so hopefully by now all is well with her finger!

Flueks aww!!! Love the rolling

Afm i&#8217;m sick so there&#8217;s that :rofl: and having a half glass of Chardonnay cuz Super Bowl leftovers woot


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I need surgery on my armpit lol but the surgery is to remove scar tissue from keloiding but then has a High risk of more keloids so i&#8217;m Like wtf not helpful


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah if I go down south to visit my mother's family (Southern Louisiana, I lived there about 9 or 10 months total, not counting the first 6 months of life) I come back sounding just like them.
"ah now Cha, dontcha worry 'bout dat none. You jus' take your tee manoo outsiide and stop boodaying (Spelled it how it sounds lol not how the cajuns spell it lol oh and a tee manoo means small cat lol and boodaying is pouting or whining)


----------



## claireybell

Cpeace i just tried saying all that out loud & i coudnt make sense of it hahaaa love it! 

Sorry you still feeling rubbish Dobs.. on plus side enjoy your wine mmm i miss wine :(


----------



## Cppeace

Hope you feel better soon, Dobs. 
Yeah CB, You go deep enough in the swamp even I can't understand them.
Cajun French is a very muddled language- a combo of French German and some African influence. I would say about 70% French, 20% German and 10% African(not sure which country or language) from my ear, but I'm not an expert, just have it in my blood lol.


----------



## wookie130

Dobs...would that pump be an Arabella or an Annabella or whatever? It pumps like a baby's mouth and tongue? Inquiring minds want to know! 

I have a Spectra S2, and that extracts milk so much better from me than the Medela Symphony. I could barely get anything from that. I need to order some new valves, flanges, and membranes right now. I need a 19mm flange, and I'm using a 24 right now. That can greatly effect output too.

I have an Iowan accent. In other words, I don't have an accent. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry about needing surgery. Oh nd that sucks about being sick. Feel better soon. Oh and I know what you mean, there is something so special when you are pregnant. It's not that you love them less one they are born but it's a different when they are in your belly.

Cppeace I understood except for your slang. I had no ideal 

Wookie I may try a different pump next time. I'll keep the spectra2 in mind.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg dobs, if you are able to connect me with that person i'd send you my info right now! I would love to see if i could pull my supply back from almost nothing.

LADIES. Ffs this kid has been sleeping like crap (I am running off less than 3 hours of sleep, collectively). Thank god for hubby who spent an hour in his room last night. He was like "i think he's sick or teething or something." I kind of blew it off but SURE AS SHIT, the kid is cutting two new teeth!!! That's now the two centered on the bottom, two in moddle on the top, and now the two on either side of the top teeth. Poor little chomper!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh also hubs and i had risky sex the day before o :blush: per the norm he's joked about not pulling out on time but but this time i know for a fact he got pickle juice on outside of the jar opening, not sure about in though...

Lol at the pickle jar reference still being useful

Anyway i'm sure it'll lead to nothing but i guess i'm in the "what if" game again this month :roll:


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Gigs its exciting stuff eeee! This pg was a pull out woopsie lol & only the once aswell, crazy! 

Wow your lil trooper dude, bless his lil pegs, the top ones can be evil, Nuala was terrible with them & her sleep was shite aswell for days, only way i could pacify her was with AntiInflammatory Ibruprofen or she would wail for hrs! Do you have anything on hand for Lev? Hopefully now they&#8217;re coming through hus sleep pattern may get a lil better & Mumma can get some zzzzZ&#8217;s :hugs:

I hear you on the love thing for the unborn babe is def diff to when they&#8217;re born, probs why i luuuurved being preggers, You just want to protect <3


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs sorry his teething is wrecking your sleep. I'm waiting for her teeth to pop out. She drools like crazy and puts everything in her mouth but I don't feel the teeth on her gums. Oh and excited for your unexpected tww. How awesome would it be to be bump buddies with CB, keeps, and brea. 

Oh and I miss J and her interesting similes. The pickle jar was classic :rofl:

CB glad you understand as well. I really enjoyed pregnancy too. Well most of it and it's so worth it :)

Went to dentist no cavities. Woot woot. I was kind of worried because I missed my cleaning in fall and I honestly wasn't the best at dental hygiene during newborn phase. Gross, I know. 

Hmmm, can't think of much else.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb tell us more of how this oopsie baby came to be! Did he just not pull out in time? 

Fluek I won't even tell you how my dental care is. I am definitely overdue.

Ahhh that would be pretty wild for all of us to be pregnant! I'm not counting myself in though. He's never not made it out before and I doubt this time is any different, excluding the mess on the outside, shall we say. But the odds of those fighters making their way on that epic journey are mighty slim! 

I gave Lev ibuprofen for the pain. That will be my plan tonight if we have s repeat of last night.

Awww poor little lady, hopefully her teeth coming in isn't too painful. My first had no problem with it. Lev was fine until these last two.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish I used a&#8217;s ear therm cuz close and it and back fever 100.5 and I have pressure in my ear and feel feverish and sick but then my bbt therm says 98.46  Fluek any thoughts? Ladies? I just hate to take fever reducers if I don&#8217;t actually need them


----------



## Cppeace

A fever isn't dangerous until over 103 just FYI. I would say rest and monitor as much as possible.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah i&#8217;m not worried about any serious complications I just feel like s* Lol and I want to take something to not feel like s* but I can only justify it if I have a legitimate, even if mild, fever. I&#8217;ve felt this way before I was breastfeeding too. If that makes sense. I am weird especially now that I am down to a single Tylenol and just have advil

My throat is so sore :(. Every time I sneeze it burns and there&#8217;s blood in my mucus :(


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it happens, I went 4 years without going to dentist after graduating high school. I paid for it, 4 cavities. So I try to always go pretty regular. 

Ah I suppose better to keep your hopes down. It would be awesome though ;)

Dobby tympanic is naturally about 0.5 degrees higher. Your ral temp could be lower if you had anything to drink in past 30 minutes. At 100.0 (tympanic adjusted) i wouldnt worry about taking fever reducer yet. Try some saline spray for your nose and salt walter gargles for throat. Feel better soon. Also, I think it would be good to get checked by dr.


----------



## gigglebox

Hey fever is the body's natural defense to kill things off. I say just let it ride, and less it gets really severe and you start hallucinating or something. Hope you feel better!


----------



## claireybell

Well.. i was just at the end of my fertile window like early hrs of cd17 & i know what night it was because it was the only night he let it go & he so &#8216;oh shit&#8217; straight after Lol! So i reckon i ovulated on cd16 & we gad caught it just within the 12hr window..!

But on a sadder note girls, i think im early stages of miscarriage :( ive had an odd bit of spotting & mild cramps here & there but as that can be so normal ive thought nothing of it.. but this morning, mega backache ive been having light period bleed for most of day with mild uterine cramps.. plus heres the biggy, my Digi on Tuesday morning was 2-3wk pg.. this afternoon it says 1-2 wks pg so i know my levels mustve dropped but im anxious now thats its in my tube as im getting twinges, so back to Drs in the morning & il keep ya&#8217;ll updated. Im holding onto the fact that sometimes we get this & everythings fine, so fingers crossed! 

I feel more upset that because this one wasnt planned & SO never really wanted anymore, i think he wants to get a Vasectomy so theres no more &#8220;accidents&#8221; which means il never be preggers again :( you never know how much you really want something until it starts slipping away from you..


----------



## pacificlove

Fx CB it is still sticking in the right place!! 

Dobs, I agree with gigs, ride it out. Honestly the last two years my remedy for any cold/flu symptoms have been garlic. Only those times where I have ignored my bodies warning signs that I am about to get sick, has garlic always saved me!

As for us: we have a wedding to attend next year in June. So here's the kicker: either we go with a potentially 1-3 month old... Or highly pregnant. We'd have to fly to attend. This is a wedding we can't say no to. But we get to TTC in May!! Maybe I can convince dh a month early, haha. He's really into the "let's wait the full recommend time of 18 months"


----------



## gigglebox

CB I am so sorry to read your update! I hope everything is fine and your little being is just giving you a scare and that is all.

PL, I have never heard any other doctor say 18 months if it helps any. You are probably well healed by now! Even my doctor told me to wait one year and that was after a major tear and hemorrhaging.

How exciting that a lot of us may be pregnant at the same time again in a couple months!


----------



## Flueky88

CB oh i hope lil bean is okay. Well maybe your urine was a but diluted causung the digi to show 1 to 2. FX tomorrow. Also, if it is bad news. Do you think you could talk to SO about #3? I hope it doesn't come to that though. 

Pacific hmmm i think I'd rather go with 1 to 3 month old. Plus i think airlines don't let you fly once you are so far along. Im paranoid after PTL and won't do any traveling 7 weeks or less than due date. Maybe you could convince dh to start now?


----------



## Breeaa

CB, I hope the spotting is just normal spotting and nothing else. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## claireybell

Thanks girls... im keeping everying crossed but its not looking good :( flow has pucked up & its really dark red now so im def losing the lil bean... but cramos are ouchy and toward my left side & im worried now.. i never had these symptoms with the other tubal pg so im pretty sure this is just standard mc but i guess it could&#8217;ve implanted alongside the left which is why it feels sore? SO is awake now & he just grunted &#8216;you shouldve gone to drs when it started&#8217; hes such a dick! So empathy or anything! Men!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hi ladies Ive been following but not commenting!

CB- Im so sorry to see your update, and I really hope like the others say
Its just baby giving u a scare! I have been following a thread about a lady who was convinced she was having a m/c after a history of m/c , had red bloody & heavy, I think shes around 10 weeks now and all ok? I have everything crossed for you x <3 

Was wondering if any of you have heard of the nub theory? So I think after 3 girls I may have a boy which petrifies me! 13w 0d x
 



Attached Files:







75F87971-7116-45E2-8C09-0494B52656E8.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh guys really just don't get it. We'll give you love here though :hugs: to them it's almost like it's purely a medical issue. They just don't understand that it's a HUGE deal to us, and we think about our baby to be nearly every moment. 

I really hope he reconsiders a third and y'all can start trying properly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Will actually make a point to reply later but

Lmfao went to the doctor the reason my therm kept giving me 101 readings when my temp is 98... EARWAX giant pea sized wax balls just chilling so they washed them out and now im Dizzy less pressure but dizzy


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies. I'm sorry I've been MIA my life has been a huge ball of craziness and stress and I kind of just shut down for a couple months.

CB- I'm so so sorry even if it was unplanned it still hurts the same. 

Dobs- sorry A is sick and you're dealing with the dizziness. I had something similar with the pressure a few weeks ago. It was an ear infection! I didn't even know adults got those!

I really didn't read anything else sorry guys I just wanted to pop in and try to keep up. 

My update- my kids are compete monsters (in a good way most of the time) they run everywhere and climb on everything. They also fight about everything. BUT they also love each other which is amazingly cute. 
On the TTC front it's not happening. We ntnp for 6 or 7 months and nothing happened so I got a Mirena and we're focusing on getting health for the boys. DH has lost 30 pounds and I've lost 20 but more importantly I've been running again!!! I missed it without even knowing I missed it. 
Okay gotta go make dinner for the crazies.

PS gigs- I mailed it today. I'm a terrible person and you're a saint.


----------



## claireybell

Hey MrsG :wave: glad you & your boys are doing well, i forget they are well over 1yr now awww lovely! 

Keeps yes i always checked my scan pics with the nub theory lol.. its exciting! I have to say it looks fairly boyish because of the &#8216;angle of the dangle&#8217; but.. you never know :) Rileys nub scan pic was def boy, poking right up in the air hahaa! 

Boys are easier to nappy change than girls & are just simply wonderful.. if it is a boy you & your girls will adore him hehe x

Just been upstairs settling Nuala.. just got back into bed (3:05am) & shes mooing agsin grrr hopefully she&#8217;ll self settle.. zzzzzzZ


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB how old is Nuala now? Oh I can't believe how long ago this thread was started. She's must be such a little girl now! I bet her and Riley are such buds now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb sorry to read your update keeping you in my thoughts I hope beanie is alright in there

Keeps that does look like boy bits to me but im no expert. Boys are just lovely though. I love my little guy

Gigs I agree how exciting so many are getting back into ttc. Hope you all get to be bump or nearly bump buddies I do feel like our thread has waves

Green that weight loss is awesome! Kudos to you both! I hear you on the adorable craziness. Hugs hoping things have settled down and are better now

Um afm pedi suggested feeding A a lot right before bed so he got 6 tablespoons of peas (he was all about it I thought he would hate it) an hour before bed, a bath, and then 6oz of formula. I keep coughing and it wakes him up though =\. Im so tired. My house is so in shambles. Ex pisses me off. And though my ear temp now reads normally at 98.6 the pressure is back :(. I also wrote up 6 kids today cuz wtf


----------



## shaescott

My brain isn&#8217;t working cuz ive been awake for 19 hours so I only remember what CB said. 

CB- I hope and pray that it&#8217;s not a miscarriage and that, like Dobs, the bleeding is a threatened miscarriage and not an actual one. I am concerned by the digi, of course, but I still hope for you. 

I have been having some odd skin issue on my hands the past two weeks. I&#8217;m not sure exactly what it is. I&#8217;ve never had dry skin on my hands, even in winter, in my entire life. Until now. I&#8217;ll post pics in a minute. I&#8217;m not sure if the college changed their soap or something, or what in general changed to make this happen.


----------



## shaescott

Had to screenshot the pics because the files were too large, so the quality will be lower unfortunately due to that and of course bnb affects it too, usually. 

Anyway, the rash is totally nuts. The skin feels super dry and seems to be getting very small superficial cracks along the natural lines on my hands. Theres no rash on my palms (fingers crossed it stays that way), just the tops of my hands. Its just been getting worse. I tried udderly smooth hand cream, and the cocoa butter lotion I use on my incisions. On separate occasions. Neither helped.


----------



## gigglebox

Did you try antihistamines? If it's a topical reaction lotions won't help. Try aquaphor, at least it will protect the cracks and help heal, hopefully.

LADIES...am I crazy for wanting to attempt a vba2c with baby#3? Hubs is not on board. 

Green no worries! I am far from a saint. Also I totally had an ear infection in recent years! It sucked!

Painting stuff is going well! I have a party tonight, three booked for next month, and a local bakery might commission me to make a t shirt for them! So excited. Exciting times right now! Plus hubby asked me last night when we're going to start ttc again! I still feel like june is a good time to start but i'm worried it will take awhile like it did last time, especially since i'm not getting any younger! We may move it up a month but I don't really want a baby in winter :-k


----------



## claireybell

Omg Shae your hands.. what have you been using anything different? 

Well, im waiting in the epu after my internal scan, brought back a ton of memories from my last one & started hetting really upset :( they couldnt locate the pg so ive either mc it or still in process of, they could see im bleeding from the scan & they also seen a shadowy area around where my ectopic tube stump is so they need to be cautious.. that it didnt implant high up in the horn area, theyve done bloods & im waiting for results.. & then seeing Dr as to how we go from here, another scan on monday/bloods etc.. uhh man i feel like sh*t! Starting to feel very blue now. SO is all anxious for me aswell, think hes realising how much i really did want this one & its now gone, horrible saying im not pg anymore.. X


----------



## claireybell

Gigs no your not crazy but will the medical staff let you? I know they have a duty of care to uphold & if they feel you could danger yours & baby.. :-/ 

It is exciting waiting for labour though, my third whenever that will be will always be a planned one

MrsG Nuala will be 18months in 2 days time, she stomps about everywhere shes a funny lil thing hahaa! Her & Riley adore each other although he terrorises her something chronic! Lil bugger! Il see if i can upload a piccy :)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no cb, so sorry! Sounds like things are going as planned though, i'd wager the talk of ectopic is just to cover their asses. Well since hubby sees how much you wanted this baby, maybe he'll reconsider a third? 

I have no idea if doctors will let me try vaginal birth again, but i do want to get some opinions and assess my risk both ways. But really i need to be pregnant first! Ha!


----------



## pacificlove

CB, fx!! Keep us updated!

Shae, that doesn't look like fun. Is it cold where you are? 

Gigs, not crazy at all. In my area they now encourage vbacs even after 3 sections. Just depends on the woman and how her surgeon feels about the scaring inside I guess. Daughter of my mom's friend recently had her 4th naturally after 3 C-sections as did a friend of mine. In your area You just have to be your own best advocate.

Green, nice to"see" you! I get the crazy, and I only have one boy! Haha

Dobs, I agree! Give the boy something filling before bed and chances are higher that they sleep longer. Surprise surprise, BM never lasted L long, but oatmeal and pb sandwiches and meats (chicken, fish, etc) last him quit a while ;) you'll figure it out. 

BTW: brushing his teeth is part of our night time bed routine. And he loves it. Over the last few weeks he's found some more independence. He'll even refuse food until we let him feed himself with cutlery (spoons). And now he wants to do his own teeth. It's cute when he shakes his head to get the foam going! Haha


----------



## claireybell

Awww Pacific do you give him baby toothepaste on a brush & he has a go? Nuala loves it aswell haha! 

My levels came back at 150 which the Dr sai is acceptable for 6wks but i personally think its reeeeeeally low considering i tested super early & it was like 2/3 wks ago..! I need to go back in on Sunday for bloodwork & they&#8217;ll rush results through & then they&#8217;ll feel happier about this &#8216;shadowy&#8217;area.. i think they are just being extra safe but i most def passed it earlier.. ive never seen anything like that come out on a heavy period but fingers crossed from here out my bleeding stays minimal & cramping has eased since this afternoon so thats good! 

Gigs when you guys thinking of trying again? How old is Lev now? 

Im gonna try uploading a latest Nuala pic :)


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1025997&stc=1&d=1518200262


----------



## gigglebox

She is so precious!!! Thanks for sharing!

I agree 150 seems low. Your gut is likely right. When i had my early m/c it was like a large glob of paler red than the rest of the blood...if that helps. Almost looked like it had stringy veins attached, also red. Idk.

Green that is encouraging. I think I will really do some research once we get pregnant.

We are looking at starting in June, but May probably isn't out of the question. 

Lev is 9 months tomorrow! I'm hoping for a 2 year age gap. I remember feeling pretty strongly when DS1 was 2 years that i could handle another kid. But I wasn't ready to actively try for a year or so later!


----------



## claireybell

Wow those 9 months have flown by! You should collage a puc of 9 months in (baby bump) & 9 months out as Lev now, i wish id of done that with nuala:) ttc is exciting.. im hoping on some level msybe when the house is nearly finished this year i can sway SO to actually ttc for No3.. he is gutted by all this & hates seeing me so deflated. 

When Riley was 2 he was a hectic handful & I remember thinking omg no more aswell ha! 

Yes Gigs the mc was pretty similar to yours aswell, i know it sounds gross & tmi sorry but it was lotsa gloopy dark red stuff which i somehow managed to catch on tissue & i could almost see stringey something that almost looked like a stretched out squidgey Sultana thing? I know thats yuk- apologies for my description - ive never had a mc so im guesing thats what i passed was it, it was weird, i said sorry to it before i dropped the tissue in the toilet.. kinda felt bad but a moment of crazy weirdness Lol!

Im having a glass of wine atm so abit more chilled out :)


----------



## shaescott

CB I&#8217;m so so sorry. Had to look up sultana, turns out it&#8217;s like a raisin but dried in a different way. Anyway, sounds rough to go through that. Much love.


----------



## ladyoflocksle

CB- I am so sorry, it does sound like you had a m/c :( I hope your DH will be on board for another LO!!

Shae- It almost looks like your hands are chapped. My hands do that sometimes in winter time, too. I hope it clears up soon, I know how painful that is :(

Dobs- Sorry you still aren't feeling well :( I am over the flu but I have had a cough for over a week now. I was afraid that I was getting bronchitis or pneumonia so I went to the Dr yesterday after school. Luckily, I didn't have either one but the Dr put me on a steroid (to dry up my sinuses, and to hopefully prevent me from getting bronchitis or pneumonia) and a cough medicine to take at night before bed. When I lay down at night, my sinuses start draining down my throat and makes me start coughing. I coughed so hard Wed. that I wet myself 3 times and had to change my undies. So I was like that is enough, I'm going to the Dr! 

Green- that is awesome on the weight loss :) 

AFM- I still haven't O'd yet although it felt like might have today. My left side around my ovary was cramping and aching earlier today. Luckily I managed to get my Dh to bd after I got home from school :) I hope we get a BFP boom going on this thread again :) I also hope everyone is staying well! There is still a lot of flu, stomach bugs, and viruses going around at my school. Kids and staff who had one type of flu are now getting other ones :( I want it to stay far away from me! I do not want the flu again!!


----------



## gigglebox

Levin has some virus, poor thing, was up 4 times with him last night. So I finally pulled my frozen elderberries out and made a syrup for prevention :thumbup: hope it works.

Green I forgot to congratulate you on the slimming down! Very cool! Time to make a ticker :haha: i'm down 13ish lbs but now i'm stuck :/ I reeeally want to get back into running but the weather is not conducive to bringing little babies out in it! And by the time hubby gets home the sun sets. Oh well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb :hugs:


----------



## Breeaa

Sorry to hear CB. :hugs::cry:


----------



## wookie130

CB- Tons of hugs to you. :hugs: You get some rest, and I pray your DH sees how much you now want a third. I'm sorry this has happened. Nuala is a little beauty!

Shae- I think that looks like a severe allergic reaction to something...has it gone down at all? Could it have been a reaction to something you've eaten? Soak them in some warm water and w/ 2 tablespoons of baking soda...try some Benadryl also, as that may help if it is some sort of allergy. If it doesn't clear up, call your doc.

Baby Char has been sick. &#128549; It seems to be a cold virus...she tested negative for strep, both influenza a & b, and RSV, thankfully. Lots of green nasal congestion, so I've been salining her, and snot-sucking the daylights out of her...her fever is back down for now, and I'm hoping it stays broke. Poor baby. We made it only a week in daycare, and she picked up a virus. Sucks now, but it'll make her tougher in the long run.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh wook, looks like we're in the sick baby boat together. Also my body is fighting god know what off. My stonach is jacked. No fever yet but everything is coming out the back end. At least I was good for my painting party last night! It was successful, the ladies seemed to overall have a good time and the person who set up has already asked me my availability next month :thumbup:


----------



## Jezika

CB - Im so sorry my love. I know its never easy. Youre so sweet for saying sorry to the little sultana. :hugs:

Gigs - very glad your painting is going well, though sucks that you and Lev appear to be sick. Everyones got flu or some other sort of sickness around us and Im so scared of us getting it that Ive been very selective with where I take Tilly. Poor girl only sees other kids like once every 2-3 weeks. Bad mummy.

Wooks - dang, poor Char didnt last long, but I guess its the season for it. Youre right that it makes them stronger (I need to remind myself that).

Lady - that sounds like exactly what I had following a really bad cold a few months ago. It was bronchitis but they did an X-ray to rule out pneumonia (which reminds me that I have to go back because they found something on it that they want to keep an eye on). Hope you can avoid picking up anything else!

Shae - how I have no idea what that is. With my minimal medical knowledge Id lean toward allergic reaction. Id also say eczema with the fine little cuts but it looks different to mine. I never had eczema till about five years ago and have been battling it since, so it can definitely come on as you get older. Ive always suspected it was something to do with my changed environment in Canada, and lots of people around me seem to have it too *glances around suspiciously*. What does your mum say?

AFM DH took Tilly so I can sleep in and then study but Ive been up for over an hour and a half and have not studied one bit. Wth is wrong with me. Also, I can never sleep properly without Tilly in bed with me, so funny (and weird).


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou lovelies, i hope SO does aswell.. we shall see when the dust settles i guess. 

Jez im the same, Nuala isnt in our bed anymore & she sleeps tons better up in her room now but i dont sleep that great now Lol its crazy! I slept more soundly when she was in with us.. weird. 

Sorry all the babies are feeling under the weather, its horrid when they&#8217;re poorly, their lil immune systems are still growing. 

Hope you feel abit better soon aswell Gigs.. how did Lev like the homemade med/syrup? 

So i had a glass of wine last night my usual Red & omg it tastes like sh*t! Must be the hormones.. although no sickness was lurking before i started mc. Anyway.. with all thats gone on i was so pooped i had a job keeping my eyes open & nearly fell asleep in the kitchen waiting for my Kebab food delivery Lol! Im having an early one tonight aswell, in bed now as i type :) 

Shae i hope your hands are looking abit better today.. x


----------



## pacificlove

L has a cold too..... Ugh. Now trying not to get it myself since he loves sharing everything with me. Haha

CB, any updates on you?

I was talking to dh today. He didn't seem opposed to trying early .... Haha


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie congrats on weight loss! I used to love to run, now not so much. Trying to protect my joints a bit more. I wish i could go swimming. Maybe I'll join a gym agin one day. 

Shae looks like allergic reaction to me. Cortisone cream for sure.

Gigs, I'd lost 21 lbs since September but gained 2.5 lb from last week:blush: will do better this week. I hope you feel better soon.

Awesome to hear they are booking you next time too. You rock :)


I cant remember who all's babies ate sick but i hope they get better soon. 

CB so sorry about losing this baby, but i hope SO will come around for a 3rd as it means a lot to you. Nuala is so pretty. I love her blue eyes.

Pacfc yay for DH up to tryimg sooner:)


Jez sorry you couldn't sleep well without her. Also, ugh I hate studying. I really don't miss college.

So sorry to those I've forgot, been a rough two days with work. 

Busy days, I think victoria is working on cutting a tooth. She is a bit fussy. Not horrible, but I also feel something on her bottom center gum. She was so tuckered out she fell asleep at 530. 

Oh and I noticed ewcm tonight. So O is coming up :)


----------



## shaescott

Sorry for all the selfish posts, I don&#8217;t have the experience to offer advice the vast majority of the time. Sending love and baby healthiness/happiness to you all. 

My mom is having me use triamcinolone cream on my hands. It seems to be working, they look waaayyy better.


----------



## wookie130

Glad your hands are better, Shae!

CB- Get some tastier wine, girl! Moscato for the win! Take a nice hot bubble bath, and spoil yourself. It's okay to grieve and be sad too, hon. It's a real loss. However you're feeling right now is OKAY.

Greenie- Congrats on the weight loss - you're doing so well! I'm back to my Paleo lifestyle after finishing up a Whole 30, and I think I'm losing weight. We don't own a scale, but my clothes are a bit looser, and my stomach has shrunk a bit. I'm sure the M&M are keeping you on your toes! Little boys are rambunctious...mine certainly is!

J- If you're ever lurking, we still miss you!

Gigs- Sounds like you're gearing up to conceive baby #3! I had so many worries when I found out I was pregnant with the 3rd baby...and now that she's here, things are great, 3 isn't harder than two, and financially we're making it work. Things just have a way of working itself out. Our house is too small, but we will eventually remodel the upstairs. It'll work out...keep the faith! I can't believe Levin is 9 months old...that's such a sweet age. How is he liking solid foods at the moment? Is he a good eater?

Char's doing a bit better today. Her appetite has been good. She's starting to periodically unlatch from the boob so she can grin up at me, if it isn't the most heart-melting thing EVER, I just don't know.


----------



## Cppeace

so sorry CB :hug:


----------



## pacificlove

I agree, J, miss you girl! Come back....

CB, hope you are alright! :hugs:

Shae, glad your hands are looking better. Honestly I get dry red skin like that on my hands and toes if they get too cold for too long. Almost like frostbite, but it's not. (I've had mild frostbite on my toes before)

As for us: I am seriously thinking of sending my rooster to freezer camp. He out of the blue came flying at me the other morning when I was letting them out. Even through my jeans did he give me a nasty scratch and bruise on the calf. Ugh, one more time and he's done, not gonna put up with a nasty rooster. 

"What to expect when you are expecting" is on TV and even hubby is relating to the couples! What is going on!! ! LOL


----------



## claireybell

Glad your hands are looking lots better Shae, they looked really sore.. 

Pacific eeeee early ttc woop! Im excited for you & the other girls that are getting ttc again :) 

I may have a nice hot bath this eve, bleeding seems to of subsided loads which is great. Just had my second lot of bloods done at Epu half hr ago, awaiting results, i have no doubt the levels will be very much lower. Although if they increased slightly il be shocked & abit alarmed as it be to do with the shadowy area they saw in scan! But i will keep you ladies updated :thumbup: 

On a lighter note im enjoying a lovely Latte in the hospital Café & a mozerella toasted mix vege sarnie mmmmmm lol


----------



## claireybell

Oh ive never seen that film Pacific - is it any good??! I always wanted to watch it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb it&#8217;s good but I wouldn&#8217;t watch it just yet because they do cover various stories and I know to this day I have to fast forward through the loss scene

Cricticit. Sick af still T-T. a is sick too


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg I think I just got my period :cry: I did not miss her AND this means my baby is old :(. I&#8217;m so sad like an era has ended

In other news I have decided somehow, even if it requires a donor, I would like to give A a sibling in 5-7 years


----------



## needausername

Im in the TWW because my OH and I didnt use protection on multiple occasions over the last 2 weeks. We are desperately broody but we currently live in different countries due to work. 

The past 2 days Ive had some cramping which is period like but Im not due until the end of next week. Ive also had some dizziness and nausea however that could be due to some pain I have with nerve trouble in my foot.

Ive honestly never felt as nervous and apprehensive in my whole life. I never thought 2 weeks could feel so long!


----------



## claireybell

Dobby your still bf/pumping though arent you? My periods never returned until i completely stopped bf both mine, hope yours isnt a bad one hun :hugs: but yay on you thinking about a sibling for your lil dude hehe <3 

Well, my blood results finally came back at 3pm today, levels were massively low at 41 & bleeding is like minimal like it could almost finish in a day or so.. they want to do a last blood test on Tuesday to make sure my levels drop to almost nothing i guess? I may call & ask the Dr at epu is it really necessary as it&#8217;ll be difficult to get there on Tuesday as i work until 4pm! We shall see..


----------



## claireybell

needausername - it could poss be implantation cramping or just general mid cycle cramping which is common but maybe your noticing it more knowing you could possibly be getting pg.. i had cramping 5 days before my period was due with my daughter & thats what prompted me to test early Lol

No matter what happens - im sure all will work out fine :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb i&#8217;m Sorry. I hope you can work something out Tuesday. Big hugs

Yeah Idk I am still pumping 3x a day for 20-30m getting about 24oz but the spotting is still going on when I wipe but it&#8217;s not flowing so Idk this has happened a few times since a was born but meh


----------



## claireybell

Thanks hun :kiss:

If its been random happening on/off it could just be hormone breakthrough stuff hun.. girls bods are so complex #eyeroll Lol


----------



## claireybell

24oz though, that&#8217;s amazing!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae so glad your hands are looking better. 

Wooks im glad char is feeling a bit better. Oh and moscato wine for the win!! I've also got fond of ruinite lambrusco.

Pacific, ouch on the rooster incident. I hope he doesnt hurt anyone again. Oh and I really liked that movie. We watched it last year and I'm so glad I did. I would like to watch again now that V is here.

CB sounds yummy. Im sorry for mc. If they really want bloods done maybe they could wait til Wednesday if that was more convienant for you.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby boo on AF if she's returned. Also thats great getting that much from pumping. Oh and i think thats great about wanting A to have a sibling. I may be ttc 3 in that time. I want V is school before number 3.

Needausername, i try not to symptom spot. I find we are much more aware when possibility of pregnancy. I'm not saying you aren't just that symptoms before missed period can go either way. You could pobably test a few days vefore missed period to get your answer. Best of luck on how you want it to go :)

AFM, opk was positive or close enough. I know before my digital opk would ve posituve when wondfo was almost. I also had 24 oz of water during my 3 hr hold. So i think it was diluted. BD last night and probably again tonight.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Flueks are you guys ntnp or officially ttc now? Heheee excellent! ;)


----------



## Flueky88

I guess I technically am since I'm doing opks. Ive done them since first pp AF for tracking purposes. Although, I'm trying to keep things low key by not make DH feel pressured. 

I really don't have high hopes as long as it took to conceive V but never know.


----------



## M&S+Bump

CB :hugs: 

I enquired about natural delivery after 2c while pregnant, with him being an unstable lie and their talk of early induction etc. The midwife did not bat an eyelid and said as the c-sections were not for any particular reason and Id had two normal deliveries, there was no reason I couldnt have a normal with any future babies even if Isaac was a c-section.

Shae, my hands look like that when the eczema flares up, usually thanks to cold weather or too much washing.

I did read everything but its hard keeping up. Im still crafting, and were definitely not on the ttc train any time soon - Isaac is an amazing baby but hard work. Still not sleeping through. DH doesnt want more (not that he doesnt want more babies, but he feels like he cant split his attention further) but Im struggling with the idea of never again...


----------



## pacificlove

CB, I am so sorry. Hugs... Maybe Ina few months your dh ist ready to try for a third again?
As for the movie, it's one of those funny comedy movies for the woman audience. ;) As Dobs warned, there is one sad miscarriage scene you may want to scip over. Other than that, it's a really good movie following the highs and lows of a few ladies pregnancies. 

Now I forgot what else I was going to comment on...

L has a fever of 39.5... :( if it's still there in the morning I am calling the healthline for advice. We did give him some medicine for over night (hopefully it won't go further up), but besides being a lot more clingy L seems fine. Still eats and drinks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs PL hope L feels better soon! It sucks. Glad to hear he is still eating though and keeping hydrated

Fluek that would be fun! I could persuade myself to do it sooner if my finances are in order but I figure it&#8217;ll be at least 5 years before I am in a good place. Fxed for aspesdy bfp for you

Too tired to go back a page so sorry! My throat is raw from coughing :(. Blah I do not want to face this work week r_r

As for pumping yeah his pedi said I should be happy with 24 at this stage. Idk it was hard when I got sick and my supply dropped from 35 to 25 and never recovered. And now I can skip a session and not feel full or leak =\. I feel like my body is hinting it may be time to stop. A loves solids. He eats about 11 tbs a day and could probably eat more if I let him. Not ready for finger food though. He choked on it then started throwing it at me and whining until o got the purée haha

Fybjkbsrjbjk everything hurts


----------



## claireybell

Its always good to keep check on your cycles anyway like you say Flueks :) i think u be pleasantly suprised that you may get pg quicker this time, they say your morr fertile after you&#8217;ve popped one out lol

Riley & Nuala never started finger foods until at least 8ish months onwards but they were both fine with squidgy lumpy foods, you&#8217;ll know when A is ready Dobs :thumbup: 

Its def hard with the &#8216;never again&#8217; scenario & no more babies, thats what im struggling with also atm as I felt it was my last chance but we&#8217;ll see. If it helps, Nuala doesnt really sleep through yet either MS so feeling your pain there! X


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling guff Dobby! Big hugs my lovely


----------



## gigglebox

We're doing purées mostly as more chunky fiod makes Lev gag/puke. He does like some finger foods like puffs and has recent enjoyed shredded cheese. He also likes teething biscuits. 

So while I don't advise for symptom spotting, I'm totally doing it XD we'll see how today goes, but if I'm shittingg a lot (which happened about this time with each pregnancy), I will be highly suspicious. My skin is looking damn good for this stage in my cycle so i'm already quite curious...might grab some wallies later!

I was thinking about J last night! I'm dying for an update.

PL your hubby is adorable.

Dobs I love the 5 year age gap. Des has been overall doing really well and not much sibling rivalry since they have a gap that size.

Wook thanks that's reassuring, i of course have the fear of not being able to make 3 work. We also have limited space, either the next kid and lev will share rooms or lev and des will (if it's a girl). The rooms are at least big enough for two beds!

MS maybe things will change. Isaac is still relatively young...he's only been put as long as he was in!


----------



## gigglebox

Wally cheapies purchased.

Poop today: 1

LOL

Edit; poo count up to 2

I have never been so excited to poop hahahhahahah

Ok not true, maybe after my first c section when they wouldn't let me leave until i shit lol

Oh wow thos has gotten gross. I'm sorry y'all.

And of course my mom was running late coming for a visit, and she shows up the second I sit down to take a crap LOL


----------



## pacificlove

Ls fever is down this morning, but still there. Taking his temp again in a bit.

We never did a lot of purees. Mostly finger foods or foods e could gum. Haha. Cheerios were a good start for us. Now he eats just about everything, or at least tries. And he gets frustrated and won't eat if we won't let him feed himself.. hurray, more mess... Said no one ever.....

Poop after C-section... I don't remember they asking for that? More of a did you pee yet. Which was a weird feeling after the catheter. Haha

Gotta go make more oatmeal.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh i hate peeing after catheter. I think it screwed up my bladder... or maybe it was the pregnancy lol. But I can't seem to empty the damn thing, always have to pee shortly after i just peed. Very annoying. Trying weight loss and kegels to help but i keep forgetting to do the kegels! 

I guess better than poor ladies who have the opposite issue, i.e. Leaking pee at inopportune times! 

Awww glad L's on the mend! Puffs are super similar to cheerios, just organic and they kind of melt if the kid can't chew fast enough.

What are some of the finger foods he started with? I'm looking for ideas...


----------



## claireybell

I miss J aswell... where for art thal J... 

Gigs im excited to see some of your tests eeee! Your poop chatting made me laugh hahaaa!!! Nothing like a good clear out :rofl: 

You could try strips of really squidgy over ripe fruit for finger foods like melon or nectarine, Nuala loves strawberries yummers!


----------



## claireybell

Omg the catheter removal is an odd feeling, kind of a rush of needing a big pee then you dont lol!


----------



## gigglebox

:rofl: ugh yup HATE IT! It's on my list of reasons to attempt vba2c!

I definitely asked my nurse if it was easier to place a catheter in a male if he had a hard on hahahhahahahahhahah

To be honest I don't even remember the answer, but i do remember she said females in general were a lot easier and took them better!


----------



## claireybell

Crying here :rofl: were u high in labour when u asked that Gigs hahaa!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, now I want to know the answer to that question?!

Maybe our aspiring nurse Shae can answer? 

Haha

Ls fever actually went up today. 40.2, so we called the health line and got some good advice. If it's still not down tomorrow I'll take him to our clinic.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific i hope Ls fever goes away soon and he fights off whatever bug he has.

Dobby, im really not in the best financial shape, I'd definitely have to make some compromises somewhere or hope to win the lottery in the rare instance i even play :rofl: I hope you feel better soon.

CB yeah i like to lnow in case there are any issues. Plus i have an ideal of things ehen ttc and when i need to wear a pad or tampon when AF arrives. Honestly, seeing that temp drop signaling AF is nice for knowing you need products but not nuce when you want bfp. Not going to do bbt for now though. Oh and thanks, I hope it is a swifter bfp this time. I'm trying not to get hopes up though 

Oh man, I hope nuala starts sttn soon. Getting a full block of sleep is soooo nice.

Gigs, symptom spotting is so hard not to do. I hope its a good sign for you. Also :rofl: I hate when company comes and i have to poo.

Okay next page cause my memory sucks as always.


----------



## Flueky88

CB I've never had anyone describe cath removal like that. Then again they have no feeling or or control of bladder.

Gigs answer to your question. No an erection doesn't really change the difficulty. It just makes things awkward. I've never had a guy have one unless he was unconscious. 

I agree with females taking cath insertion better than a man but its easier to put cath in a man. He only has one hole there. No folds to try to spread with only one hand. Even if a man's penis is retracted just push on their belly and "hello, peter". 

Pacific oh no, I hope it goes down.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg :rofl: 

Ok update...i'm on the "throne" again right now. So either this means something baby related...or it's fighting off Levin's disease. most likely my body is messing with me since that's what it likes to do!

I assume the odds are not in my favor, considering the last two pregnancies took 5 cycles to achieve. And we are definitely not actively trying.

But that said, the coincidences are astounding...

I may use my first wally in the morning, that'll put me at 7dpo. Oh the addiction is real!


----------



## DobbyForever

Can&#8217;t say details but ex is being a petty little b* and f*ing with my job and just overall being a piece of s* and ffs I can&#8217;t Even


----------



## shaescott

Catheters- I had a catheter for my surgery. I assume it was inserted after I was given initial sedation. It was there when I woke up. I usually didn&#8217;t feel it, though occasionally it hurt my urethra if I moved the bag a certain way or my body a certain way. It didn&#8217;t hurt coming out, and I didn&#8217;t have an overwhelming urge to pee after. Peeing has been normal since getting it out. Possibly because 1) I&#8217;m very young, and 2) I had not given birth. I do not know if it&#8217;s easier to insert in an erect penis, I haven&#8217;t started learning about that stuff yet. Best bet would be Flueks, she compared male and female but didn&#8217;t comment on the erection unless I missed it. 

Dobs- don&#8217;t know if not wanting to hear sympathy is still in effect. Let us know? Anyway, thanks for the update.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh, poor Lev now has an awful cough & congestion. I thought he was on the mend :( poor guy. No fever though thank god!

I was no nervous for him last night though...doubt if i even had an egg to implant it would after all that stress hormone dump!


----------



## gigglebox

Nadda...but i'm only 7dpo :haha: 

If i'm not knocked up I have to figure out what I'm doing differently to have such nice skin!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3406.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: I'll be thinking of you and hooing things get better.

Shae true all that pressure from baby wreaks havoc on you. I had some mild incontinence postpartum. I need to do kegels more because I leak if i do jumping jacks. Ugh, so annoying. 

Gigs my eyes wanted to see a line. Still so early though. Sorry Lev is sick.

Opk was super positive today. No BD tonight as I'm on call. Should tomorrow though. I'm hoping befre he goes to work tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm trying not to put any stock in this dry test...but I am :haha:

Will definitely retest in the morning!!! Ahhhhhh!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3411.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I think I see a line!! Oh FX!!! So excited for tomorrow's test!


----------



## gigglebox

I definitely see a line in person and it's pink but it's also 3 hours old so I don't trust it...

That said i usually test then look 10-20 minutes later after the pink has completely cleared, but I didn't do that this time. OH THE ANTICIPATION


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I see something when I zoom in on my phone but the line I see wet is different from the line I see dry :(

Shae lol idk more like some solidarity of f* that rat b*


----------



## claireybell

Gigs I totally see a line on the second pic! The first pic seemed like there is alot if pink dye in the background of the test like it was still settling down.. you could very well be. Are u def 7dpo & not anymore like 8/9dpo? Omg im excited for you hehe! :)

Hope Lev perks up abit for you, bless him


----------



## claireybell

How many tests do you have left? If more than one - pee on another lol my addiction for viewing is real :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Gigs I hope you get a line and I hope I never get one again:)
Hi everyone that I missed!
Just to set things straight that last "bfp" lasted for 4 days and ended in a probable cp. And made me realise that however much I wanted a sibling for G a year ago, I very much do NOT want a baby again. Things just changed soooooo much. If God chooses it; so be it but we are NOT planning. So we have decided that unless we win the lotto we are one and done lol. I don't think I'll have a hysterectomy until next year (medical aid fund issues) but until then, welp we barely have sex as it is and obv I'm infertile so there's that. I am really VERY VERY happy with baby G! And am saving up for the metabolic diet. I think that's the best thing ever. *Plus selfishly I WANT TO have my boobs done and a tummy tuck.... lol I only ever said it on here as there is no money for that luxury! EEKK*
Other than that, raising a toddler is fchkhxding hard and rewarding. Somehow my husband thinks it costs nothing. As Im already paying for a sleep-in nanny 4 nights a week, all his clothes, food, milk, diapers, plus water&electric bills, 3 baby/toddlers & mom stimulation programmes a week.... bwahaha how am I supposed to have another child. Not that it could happen in any case. I just want to be married to a woman.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, hmmm. Definitely retest in the morning. Don't be readin' those lines outside of the testing time window. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

OMG CB I AM JUST AS BAD AS YOU. I just bought a 3 pack of frer's to take one when i get home! :rofl: 

I pulled out the old test and NOW it's all crappy and urine-y, so wondering about what i saw earlier as it looks totally different and gross now.

I agree CB, didn't look like it was done letting the dye do its thing.

Well...stand by y'all...

Ps Lev has been checked and is fine :thumbup: just a virus, letting it run its course.


----------



## gigglebox

Just tested...pics soon, waiting for full development time :D 

Fern glad you are happy in yoir decision. Nothing wrong with wanting to takencare of yourself!


----------



## wookie130

Fern- At least you know what you want! Kids do cost a lot of money. Boob jobs do too, but hey, that's not an ongoing expense. Toddlers ARE tough little cookies. I have no idea how I survived when my older two were 2 & 3...there were some rough moments, seriously.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok it's so hard for me to get a picture of what I saw but I saw SOMETHING! 40 minutes later it's harder to see, so I'm not holding my breath...but I'll still be using a wally in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3414.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 31


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- i think i may perhaps see something....fingers crossed!!

Afm- started a keto diet New Years and Ive lost 14 pounds so far! AF is her now but Im going to try a track more frequently so i know whats up. Ive been slacking lately... 

Also Tabi is having her 4th set of tubes put in Thursday. We are going to do T-tubes this time. They look like a T and the horizontal part is behind the ear drum so they stay in longer. Its basically like a brad if anyone has ever used one on for school or office stuff... they can last up to Like up to 4 years! Instead of the 6 months weve been getting out of regular ones. Hopefully this helps her for more than just a few months.

Anyway congrats on the new bfp and sorry for your loss CB. And Dobs i hope your DBag ex. Leaves you the F alone soon. It sucks dealing with exes when they dont cooperate. 

Anyway back under my rock now. Im always reading just not posting much


----------



## gigglebox

Tex glad there's a solution to the ear issue! Really hope it works! May I ask how much weight you are trying to lose? You need a weight loss ticker!

Ok ladies...Looking at the test now (couple hours later) and the line is gone. Assuming negative, a real line probably would have stayed, right?

Well that was exciting while it lasted! I'll still use a wally cheapie in the morning but not holding out hope.


----------



## shaescott

So my last several cycles have been 29-34 days. Here is the list of these relatively regular cycle lengths:



Im currently on CD37 and Im also on my final year of the mirena, so Im a little concerned. I bought a dollar store test but Im waiting for my pee to restock lol cuz I had to pee pretty bad around 6:30 pm and I hadnt gone to the store yet. Anyway, Ill post pics after I take it. Im probably fine, I really havent had any symptoms except night sweats, which I normally get before my period (but obvi I havent gotten my period). Its possible I finally just stopped getting my period due to the mirena, but that normally happens within the first year. Its also possible my body is saying f u and is just giving me a long cycle. My cervix is a bit high, and I had ewcm yesterday, creamy the few days before. So maybe Im ovulating now, who knows? 

Anyway, I feel like its a bit late to ask for prayers that its negative because God aint changing his mind if Im already pregnant. But if yall could hope with me that Im not pregnant, because the timing would be really awful. If I got pregnant at a time where Id be due early summer or mid-December, I could handle that. Itd be hard, but possible. At this point, if I was pregnant, Id be due mid-October. Thats right smack dab in the middle of clinical. Id basically have to be in college an extra year, because I wouldnt be able to do clinical this fall, Id have to wait for the next year. 

Okay end of selfish post, on to comments for other people. 

Dobs, f* that rat b*. 

Fern, Im glad youre happy with the way things are. Little G is so loved, and thats what matters. Hes gonna be just fine without a sibling. As long as he has access to other children in the first few years to play with/be friends with, hell be fine. My sister wasnt born until I was in kindergarten. But I went to daycare and playgroup from the age of 3, and I wasnt lacking in anything. I asked for my sister, but only because my friends in preschool all had younger siblings and I thought their baby brothers and sisters were cute. I wouldve been fine without having my little sister (not to say I dont love her, because I do, very much, I just think she wasnt necessary for my happiness). I had enough social interaction with other kids, learning how to share and all that. 

Tex, glad your daughter is getting longer lasting tubes and that youre doing well. I knew someone in high school who had permanent tubes since she was young, is that not an option or is it just more complicated than my very limited understanding? Best wishes to your DD.

Gigs, I think I see a hint of a line on your test. Eeep!


----------



## TexasRider

Shae- not sure about permanent ones. Dr recommended these hat we are getting. Only problem is they leave a bigger hole in the eardrum and it may not heal when they do finally fall out which could mean another surgery to patch eardrums. 

Gigs- as much as i can! Realistically maybe get to 155? Thats about 17 more pounds from here. Also dont count yourself out yet. Youre only 7-8dpo still super super early


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx!!! 

Dh and I had our first round without protection last night. Realistically, no chance to get pg this time, too early in the cycle. Haha I also don't want a December baby... 

Ls fever spiked yesterday to over 40°, so we called the health line. The nurse gave us a good talk, etc and thankful Ls fever came down very quickly after. Back to his usual level of clingy-ness today.


----------



## shaescott

Good news, the test seems to be negative. Im a few days past missed period so it would be showing by now. So, Im not pregnant. While I long to be pregnant, now would be a really sh*tty time for it to happen, so Im relieved (albeit slightly forlorn).


----------



## DobbyForever

Long ass work day so excuse the fail

Lol Shae ily and re cycles idk gl with the test I just gave up on my body making sense lol I hear you though like it&#8217;s a let down but also logically relief

Fern do you! So sorry about the cp :(

Tex fxed this new approach works!

Pl so glad his fever is coming down poor L Idk what 40 is in F but I imagine no fun

Gigs I see a line when I zoom in and I see it on an invert too. Faint but I see it
 



Attached Files:







AEE248A1-923C-4E8C-98B3-3A71C71DADBD.jpeg
File size: 108.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gigglebox

Testing again now...going to try and wait 9 minutes and come back. Wally was definitely negative but I also took a FRER since I saw *something* yesterday. Seeing something again at first glance, hoping it gets darker and STICKS AROUND this time! But most likely I have a weird batch that shows a strip when wet maybe...? Looks like FRER is back to the old style. I didn't see any curves handles on the shelf :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Tests this morning are definitely negative r_r oh well


----------



## DobbyForever

Booo but yoi&#8217;re Early and i&#8217;m Holding out hope because you always saw lines on my definitively negatives and my definitely neg just fell asleep in my bed after playing with my face for 15m


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thanks Dobs. Honestly I'll be bummed but not gutted if i'm not. We aren't quite ready to try yet...although a November baby might be nice...

I am slightly terrified of having 2 so close in age! But my brother and I had a lot of fun together growing up and we had this exact age gap. Too bad he turned into a criminal freak -.-


----------



## gigglebox

pL I got pregnant with either risky pull out, or more likely -3 to -4 dpo, "full on sex" so never never know! That was my m/c, i was not expecting to be pregnant that cycle!


----------



## needausername

I havent been around in a few days with work getting in the way. Im getting periods of feeling queasy during the afternoon. Also in the morning if I dont eat soon after waking. That could be more about the pain that I have as it is quite strong. Saying that, the pain isnt as bad today yet I still felt queasy.

Had the most minor amount of creamy discharge yesterday. Plus my bowel movements have slowed down and Ive only gone once today..... I usually go multiple times plus Im under stress at the moment with work so I should be going an awful lot because of the relationship between stress and my IBS!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs i see on line on the frer. Still holding onto hope for you. DH wouldn't mind an early November due date because I'd probably go in October which is his birthday month. I was 2 1/2 years younger than my brother we had a strong bond but we grew up apart.

Shae glad test was negative. I know being pregnant right now would make life much more difficult although I know you'd cherish your baby.

Texas hope these tubes work for a long time. Your poor dtr has had so much trouble with her ears.

Dobby you feeling better?

Pacific if you O this week you'd ve due early November so no december baby.

AFM on call last night sucked. Home around midnight l, in bed a lil after 2, woken up a little before 4, again at 5, drive an hour to a patient, then an 8 a.m. meeting that lasted 3 hours. Running on about 2 hours sleep. I'm so tired. :(


----------



## shaescott

Gigs you might have not even implanted yet, you&#8217;re what, 8dpo today? Fx&#8217;d!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks you trooper! Just make sure your eating & drinking inbetween hun.. 

Sorry test was neg Gigs but like Dobby said you are early on the dpo scale - Dobs, love your very negative looking test is now asleep ref hehe very cute <3 

My last blood hcg came back as 11 today, she said on there scale in testing is a Negative.. feeling abit bumned when i had that call this afternoon! But, it seems i have 2 types of AntiBodys in my blood, my normal ones which fight colds/virus etc & another they found &#8216;Anti M Antibody&#8217; - she asked me if i ever had a Blood transfusion but i said no, only a very small % of people have this.. i dont ever recall any drs saying about it on my previous pg&#8217;s but i been googling about it & the body can create it or something when the fetus has a diff Antibod or something? Anti M cannot pass placenta but in rare cases its known & isnt good.. its made me wonder if that was what had caused the mc? Cant see much relate of that on Google but Flueks/Shae & anyone of any med background or have heard of it?! I was just enquiring as a worry of any future pg&#8217;s that &#8216;i may&#8217; have ..


----------



## claireybell

Glad your test was neg as you would of like Shae :hugs: you&#8217;ll make an excellent mother when its your turn hun 

Breeaa, i saw ye lurking Lol. Hope you are well hun :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB thanks,ugh I've taken a little nap when V went down, feeling a bit better. Looking forward to no calls coming my way tonight :)

I'm really not sure on your antibody. I've never drawn one before. I think its more of a specialty lab. Sorry I'm not much help. When I'm feeling more energetic I'll take a look at some of my old nursing books, dear. Could you ask dr if it could affect further pregnancies?


----------



## claireybell

Are you a fulltime or part-time worker Flueks? Glad your feeling abit more alive, amazing what power naps can do :) 

Ah bless you, its ok, i just didnt know if you ever came across it.. i may ask my Dr or a general enquiry to the epu who advised about the AntiBody i think! She said if i ever needed a transfusion it would need to be blood with that specific antibody.


----------



## shaescott

CB- Interesting on the antibody. I can look it up on my college&#8217;s database site, it has more medical information for professionals compared to google, and I don&#8217;t have to pay for access to those sites because the library pays for them. 

What are everyone&#8217;s plans for Valentine&#8217;s Day tonight? 

I&#8217;m getting dinner with SO, then we might go see a movie, not sure. I&#8217;d love to see the greatest showman but he hates musicals, so that&#8217;s not a very good bet. Although when I asked where he wanted to eat he said &#8220;you pick&#8221; and I said &#8220;is there anywhere you DON&#8217;T want to go?&#8221; And he was like &#8220;no, you can choose, when you&#8217;re happy I&#8217;m happy&#8221; so like if I&#8217;m happy watching a musical will he be happy too? :rofl: he sure wasn&#8217;t a fan when we saw wicked in London at west end (make me sooo sad cuz I loved it). He said &#8220;they&#8217;re good at their jobs, it&#8217;s just not my thing&#8221;. 

While Fifty Shades is a popular Valentine&#8217;s Day pick, I watched the first one in the hospital and wasnt a huge fan. Hated the Grey character. And based on the trailer, I&#8217;m not into Anastasia&#8217;s jealousy. &#8220;You may call me Mrs. Grey&#8221; like girl don&#8217;t act like that, it makes you seem all stuck up and snobbish. 

Idk. Maybe we&#8217;ll watch something on Netflix. Maybe I can grab some booze and we can spend the rest of the night in after dinner.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww CB so sorry the sting is still there but hmm interesting they would bring up the antibody and not explain it! 

We just exchanged gifts, no special dinner. I mean I cooked but we didn't even eat together lol. We eat like bachelors here...at the kitchen counter. We rarely eat together at the table, and that's because my art stuff was always covering it. We are definitely coffee table eaters in addition to the kitchen :haha: 

Anywho i got him a few things but his big gift was a tobacco pipe. It's significant because he found it in the woods with old bottles, all of which are 90-100 years old! So the pipe is likely the same age. It's unmarked however so a total mystery as to its origin. Anywho I had it refurbished and fit with a new pipe stem. He liked it :thumbup: as for me he got me this very pretty ring that I literally sent him the link to and told him to get it LOL! So I got exactly what I wanted :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

CB part time but due to money issues I've started basically working full time. I will officially at end of April unless we conceive earlier.

I took a look at my lab manual I bought for nursing school in 07 and can't find the anti M antbody. Sorry, dear.

Shae because our meeting took 3 hours our Valentine's lunch was cancelled. Was going to have spaghetti and salad. Instead i picked up food on way home. It stinks he's in 2nd shift otherwise it'd be alright. He did fix some Reeses brownies though. We exchanged some chocolates earlier too. May have some bubbly tonight when he gets home. It's okay to not like all the same things, just have to finda friebd who does ;) 

Gigs, we used to eat and watch tv or movie, but now we usually eat at kitchen table. Except when we have pizza. Not sure why pizza is so special. I like what you did for hubs and :rofl: sending a link telling him to get it for you. 

Opk was positive around 1, negative by 6. So I guess i Od earlier today. No BD since late Monday night so yeah I'd say its not happening this time. I don't think I'll even test unless AF is late.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I thought her shutting that skank down was points for her. But on the whole it promotes a deeply abusive relationship made ok by attractiveness and wealth and the writing was awful so vomit. But for real you don&#8217;t come into a womab&#8217;s House, flirt with her husband in front of her, address her informally, and get away with it. It&#8217;s not jealousy. It&#8217;s about establishing boundaries and demanding respect. Having had to put girls like that in their place in similar ways, that&#8217;s my take on it

I&#8217;m baking myself cookies cuz I love me

Will catch up later getting progressively sicker not better :(. Found a Mom style swimsuit st target $36! :cry: my Victoria secret one was $90 but it was smoking hot to go with my 19 y/o body


----------



## pacificlove

Nothing special for us tonight. The day has been filled with bad turn of events. One of them about Ls daycare: the lady thinks L would do better in an environment with less kids as he just wants to be cuddled and carried around most of the day. She'd take him if we are in a pinch but not a long term solution while he's so clingy. Hopefully it's just a phase, but he's been in it for a few weeks.
We don't have any other options on the island for daycare, so I will probably have to take a step back at work and look after L. :(

In good news: dh and I had another unprotected round last night which sparked dh asking me if I was ready for another pregnancy tonight. Haha, so that's all it took! 15 months of condoms and then 2 rounds without. 

Getting pregnant now would be another November baby (L is my November baby, so don't want another ;) nor do I really want a December baby. (Too many other family bdays and Christmas). 

Sorry, all about me post....


----------



## gigglebox

How did you like a November baby? I'm thinking about suggesting next month we just go for it and if we don't catch then wait until june-ish as originally planned.


----------



## gigglebox

Also we bd'd last noght and it was uncomfortable, which usually happens when I am close to starting af so ever more doubtful now.


----------



## DobbyForever

:( did you test this morning?


----------



## gigglebox

Yes :( no dice
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3426.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## needausername

Turns out I have an infection in my foot along with the other foot problem which would explain why Ive been feeling nauseous the last few days.

I did a test this morning even though it was ridiculously early. Needless to say it was a BFN.


----------



## gigglebox

Needs, sorry we're in the bfn boat together :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that&#8217;s a fair point on Fifty Shades. I didn&#8217;t pay super close attention and I didn&#8217;t watch the full movie so I had thought the other lady was just a real estate agent who touched his hand and Ana thought she was trying to get with him (which is possible but not necessarily true, because when confronted in the trailer it seemed like the lady in her &#8220;Ana...&#8221; was saying honey no it wasn&#8217;t meant like that. But that&#8217;s just from the trailer, maybe she actually was a skank.


----------



## Diedrek

Hey girls! I hope you dont mind me jumping on this thread so late! I figured Id address the topic and say I never got pregnant in my early days with my SO by pulling out.. but my cousin swears she did! So I guess it happens! Im only on Cd8 so not exactly waiting yet but while I do I can cheer all of you ladies on <3 Ive gone back some and stalked some && just want to say congrats to those who got their BFPs! And FX for those waiting to find out and even waiting to O :happydance: 

Gig- Did you think you may have seen a line? Because I swear I see one and it looks pink aka purple! Although Im wary of those test and just probably had the worst evap of my life on one, yours was freshly done and I see that line! Maybe I have line eyes but I see it! Will be stalking this thread for sure!

<3


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Drek! Welcome to the nut house :haha: tell us a bit about your ttc background!

Regarding the test...sometimes i think i see the slightest shade of something and then i think it's blank. Pretty sure it's negative though. That said, I will probably continue to test with cheapies and bring out the FRER if I get a more promising/obvious line.


----------



## Diedrek

Gig- that&#8217;s very true. And those test have a nice white indent and the dye runs are terrible at collecting *just right* around it! The shade is real haha! 

SO and I have been together for going on 8 years! Got engaged last year and will be married in June of 2019 <3 Have never really been super protective.. no BC or other forms of protection other than the pullout in our early years of dating. My cycles are awful! Sometimes right on point other times months in between! Have had all test on my lady parts done which they say look perfect. Ovaries, uterus, endo etc. OB wanted me to follow up with hormone tests and things like that. But we&#8217;ve been NTNP for a good year or two and figured we&#8217;d keep it minimal with the knowledge until we decided to really TTC. Well on New Years we decided 6 more months of the NTNP approach before we take that next step. I&#8217;ve been terrified and I think putting it off in fear it will bring our TTC days to a complete halt with bad news :( I know it could be something so simple as taking medication to control or stabilize something with me but I&#8217;m also quite terrified it&#8217;s the opposite and there&#8217;s no hope. But this cycle we&#8217;ve decided to almost actively TTC and will be temping for the first time consistently (already on day 4!) which has been hard for me in the past to do every morning at the same time. But getting the hang of it now :) Will also be using opks and tracking cm to pinpoint O. I hope I&#8217;ll get a better understanding of things and even hopefully get a BFP before the 6 months is up! I&#8217;ve also picked up some Vitex yesterday so I&#8217;ll be starting a dose of that everyday over the weekend. Just doing a lot of research and trying to make a Lo <3 FX I won&#8217;t end up at a fertility specialists office even though I fear after 6 years or so with not even one pregnancy that&#8217;s where I will end up :( But I&#8217;m really exited about the temping and all of this new help this cycle and am feeling positive about it! Praying for a 2018 baby or a conciehed in 2018 baby :)


----------



## Cppeace

Well ladies looks like I again ovulated earlier than norm but I honestly don't think I ovulated until yesterday morn as I wasn't sleepy yesterday like I usually am after ovulation. I'm very sleepy today. :shrug: I dunno. 
Only got the one insem in yesterday so odds are not in my favor but keeping you ladies up to date.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby oh what kind of cookies? I'm sorry you are having a hard time with body image. I'm sure you look good still, but we are our own hardest critic often.

Pacific sorry for trouble finding childcare for L.


Gigs, I feel like I see a line at times, but I have line eye anymore.

Need, sorry about bfn and infection.

Diedrek good luck! I hope that your full fledged ttc journey is short.


----------



## Flueky88

Peace hoping he had some fadt swimmers! 

Well opk negative today so I must have Od on Valentine's day. We got a late night BD in as well as Satutday through Monday night . No BD Tuesday. So just have to see. Not feeling very confident though and it's okay.


----------



## needausername

Giggs, hopefully it is too early for us both. It&#8217;s definitely too early for me to be honest. Not 100% when i ovulated. I should have on Saturday but I felt like I was a few days earlier. AF isn&#8217;t due for another week. 

These 2 weeks seem so damn long! I&#8217;ve never realized how long two weeks are.


----------



## Cppeace

well just took an opk and it's almost positive and ewcm is back. So guessing the temps are lies. grrr but atleast that would better time insem


----------



## Flueky88

Peace oh FX that you are fixing to O now so you have better timing!

Need yeah too early to count yourself out.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp, if it's not asking too much, how are you inseminating? I'm just curious, hopefully not being offensive.

Fluek don't be negative! You're definitely in the game this month. How long did it take to conceive last time?

Needa it definitely does drag. Personally I can tolerate the two week wait mich better than the first part of the cycle waiting to ovulate! Such torture! :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

It's pretty normal home insemination. 
My guy does his thing, leaves the semen in a clean container. I wait for it to liquefy, then use a clean medicine syringe slowly draw it in. Then, have my hips propped and put it as close to cervix as can and slowly inject.
That's pretty normal home insem steps.


----------



## gigglebox

Ever tried a more forceful injection? To imitate ejaculation? Also I've always wondered...would it be bad to inject past the os, if it were possible? I have no idea if there's some sort of necessary process that the cervix puts the semen through:-k


----------



## needausername

Giggle box... have you got a GSD? They are my fave breed. I have one myself. Shes a complete sweetheart and a total loon.


----------



## Cppeace

If you inject it too fast it basically splashes back and leaks out. You aren't supposed to inject into the cervix, too much risk of infection. 
Insem like I'm doing and Sex basically have Identical stats for pregnancy. So, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## claireybell

Cpeace, i just read your ttc journal hun .. :hugs: ttc is def not an easy journey X 

have you tried using PreSeed or Concieve plus before your inseminate? I did this with the cycle i fell pg with Nuala.. def worth a shot if you havent tried it. I dont produce much ewcm its mainly watery but Fertility lube is reeeeally watery it immitates our natural fertile CM & i swear it made the girl sperm live loads longer! :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Needs & Gigs, sorry you tests were Neg.. 

Fingers crossed Flueks coz ye never know hehe! 

Welcome to the thread Diedrek :wave:


----------



## Cppeace

Yep, I tried preseed for an entire tube, it ran out a few months back. I tend to make alot of watery and ewcm so that isn't likely the issue. I personally think the issue is my cervix is slightly tilted since it's so hard for me to see or feel the opening. I've checked with a speculum and camera, I rarely can actually see the opening and when I could it seemed way off center.


----------



## gigglebox

That's so fascinating! I've always wondered what my cervix looks like... 

This baby is cruuuising! He also stood on his own for a second today before he plopped on his butt. This baby is hitting milestones like craY! Also Des is being such a brat recently. He's also regressing in the potty department, crapped his pants at school yet again -.-

Definitely had one of those "what am i thinking wanting another of these?" Moment today :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

Lol well you can get a speculum pretty cheap, just keep it clean and use it all you like lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, sorry can't help it. I try to stay negative to protect myself. Well I'm that way at least in tww situations. Took 18 months, but a year from when my cycles started regulating after bcp. So I feel like I'll have a longish journey again. 

Oh man thats anazing with Lev! I'm sorry about Des having accident. 


As for home insem vs bd. I guess the penis blocks it from splashing back out vs a syringe isn't as thick. That's my thought process.

CB I also used preseed with dd. My ug uh inside is fine but outside is a bit dry. So i didn't use the applicator just as a normal lube. Oh and thanks for good luck wishes :)


Ugh, I'm still so tired from my on call Tuesday night. I think I'll go to bed early. Oh my mom has the flu so trying to get care for V Saturday. Im thinking DH will be staying home from his part time job Saturday to watch.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm is there something. To preseed and making girls i wonder? 

Well fluek since you've been of bcp for a good while i'll keep my fingers crossed it'll be a short attempt this time!

I'm debating between testing tomorrow with my last frer or buying more wally cheapies or doing neither. I kind of just want to use the frer to lay things to rest but realistically i'm pretty certain i'm not pregnant. But dang my skin is looking great! Maybe it's my diet finally working its magic?

Still so strange about the bathroom issues falling on 6dpo, same as my last pregnancies :-k maybe conception happened and then things abandoned ship.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I went a googled preseed and gender. The polls i saw were pretty much 50-50. Luck of the draw I suppose. Thanks, I do hope my journey to number 2 is shorter. 

How many dpo do you think you are? You know me I'm a later tester, but I'm not opposed to looking at tests lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Haha it's past midnight here, so 10dpo. Really thinking about peeing on the frer and throwing it in my pocket lol; gotta eun out the door the same time as hubby and he mist not be privvy to my crazy!

Or i could try peeing in a cup and stoeinf under the sink...? Will it hokd for a couple hours?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I like November for Ls birthday, it's just far enough away from December and the holidays to make it its own special event. Dhs birthday is middle of December and I find it extremely hard to find him a bday gift and Xmas gift within 2 weeks.... 
Sounds like we'll both be TTC around the same time, June! 

I have to admit L is the perfect birth control atm..... Just cries and wants to be carried around all the time. Everything is a reason to cry a d to get carried around. We have stopped picking him up and he gets over himself.... Ugh! Am I nuts to wanting to do this again?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh it'll be tough...and L will probably be very jealous at first. But those early days are so short, and they are going to have a lot of fun together! I think you're doing the right thing by not always picking him up. Sometimes it's like training a dog :haha:

Needa, forgot to respond but no, I don't have a German Shepherd. That was just a painting I did :) the only dog I have right now is a frenchie Boston terrier mix. I think if you click my name there's a pic of him as a puppy and my late Boston (who I miss desperately). The frenchie was a damn cute puppy!


----------



## wookie130

PL- You're not nuts at all. Having a toddler and a baby can be tough for sure, but when they're older, and you're watching them play with each other, it will be worth the stress in the beginning. Could L be popping a molar? I know mine were extra clingy when teeth were popping. 

Gigs, I would save those FRER's. &#128521; I'm so excited that baby #3 is going to be in the works! I still can't believe that I ended up with 3 kids...I had truly given up on that dream when I got that BFP last March. I conceived Charlotte sometime this week last year! It's tough with 2 preschoolers having a baby, but I wouldn't change a thing. Financially, it's working better than we imagined, also. We got a nice tax return, so I tucked some away to cover the extra daycare expenses through May, so that helps us. 

I'm home today with all 3 kids...school called yesterday, and Hannah had a slight temp. All of my babes have had a ghastly persistent cough. Off to administer some warm baths, and smear some Vicks on their tootsies.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook you gotta update your text signature! Ha, me? NOT pee on a test? Nope. It's processing now :haha: so far looking negative. I'm not expecting a second line at this point. This will be the "lay my mind to rest" test. I've never gotten my first line any later than 10dpo. 

Hmm I didn't think of birthday gifts and Christmas gifts being close together:/ yeah I really don't want a Christmas baby. Of a January baby. After November, might skip trying for dec and jan...


----------



## Diedrek

Thinking of you ladies today!

Cppeace- I think the home insemination is really awesome! I&#8217;ve never considered that before & not going to lie I&#8217;m seriously intrigued!! I feel like that must help so many couples during their TTC days!! I&#8217;ve been getting along fine with my guy and DTD around my O days but the poor guy works 12 hour days sometimes doing physical work & he gets home with just his whole body aching. This is extremely hard for me during my fertile window because I know he LOVES when I touch and rub him .. but probably hates having to BD :( I wonder if this is a good option for those days. I think I&#8217;ll start googling!


----------



## gigglebox

Got another hard to photograph, barely there faint lines. I must just be seeing the antibody strip. I'll check back in a little bit but I think this one's a no go.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3437.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## claireybell

I hate the test strip indent, its so annoying as i only ever see it on Frers but not every Frer test i&#8217;ve used. It looks like there could be colour on it though Gigs, have you took the test apart & looked at the strip on the upside? You xan usually see straight away if theres a hint of pink on it or not.. oooh im excited lol! 

I think the preseed/conceive Plus just helps the spermies live longer to aid waiting for the egg.. i guess if you were using it & ttc a girl by using Shettles method it would help.. 

That being said, when i fell pg last month i didnt have any fertile cm or not that i was aware & we had been using normal Water based Lube Lol.. SO myst have super sperm to get thriugh that :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

I have not pulled it apart, I have a strict personal rule against that ;) I've checked it again, doesn't look to be colored to me. I'm pretty sure it's negative. Don't know what's with my symptoms but I've been eating much healthier so maybe that's contributing to things. Idk.

OOH that said, i've finally reached my pre-pregnancy weight this morning! I actually wanted to at least get into the 150's before getting pregnant again so this is definitely not the worst thing in the world, not being pregnant yet. Plus if y'all remember I had that bet with my mother-in-law of who could lose 20 pounds first. I am a little over 6 pounds away from that! So hopefully I can just win some money and then get pregnant ha ha Ha


----------



## claireybell

Haha i have a personal rule that unless its clearly obvious with 2 definate lines i always pull it apart :rofl: I tried opening a Digi test once, just out of pure curiosity as to how it works & what&#8217;s inside.. my god! I seriously had a meat cleaver on that thing, it was a beast Lol

Well done on the pre pg weight though, thats fab Gigs :thumbup: 

Im always doing lottery tickets in hope that one day (before im old) i will win some £&#8217;s ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Hahah, i was briefly addicted to scratchers...the pregnancy tests have currently taken over my scratcher budget :haha: 

Still feeling pregnant, but I'm jist going to wait it out. Af due Monday.


----------



## shaescott

Ah yes, I wish I could win the lottery. Many people would say they would quit their job but I wouldn&#8217;t. That money can pay for college, pay off SO&#8217;s student loans. Maybe get us a really nice house in the future.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ive been lurking & following

Just adding my two pence in about the preseed stuff, I used conceive plus for my last (Ella) and she is indeed a girl, this time nothing, (big shock) Ive been told 99% boy x


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, I'll have to look at the "tooth schedule", although L always seems to be on the later side for when they come through. He's 15 months now and has 8 teeth....


----------



## Cppeace

Well Diedrek,
Home insemination is popular for same sex couples and single moms. I do it specifically because my guy has sort of low sex drive and we have opposite schedules. He also often has back or knee issues- most because of one leg being a little shorter than the other and his 6'3" height.
So we have sex when we both feel up to it but insem if close to ovulation time and timing is bad for whatever reason


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, congratulations!!! How is hubby? I know he wasn't keen on the pregnancy but is he a little better with a boy?

PL that sounds like a normal amount of teeth :shrug: 

Ok y'all if you have a CTP account coukd you vote on my goose photo? I want $25 :rofl: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/forum/post.php?postid=1215224&s=0&p=1&jumpto=513727


----------



## Cppeace

voted for you gig


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs i can't tell color but I see a faint line. It didn't disappear when i moved the picture left and right so FX! I'm also considering avoiding the next 2 months. Would prefer not to have December baby and my risk for PTL could put me deliveting in December if im due January. I'll just have to see how stinking broody I am. Congrats on weight loss. I want to lose another 11 lbs. We shall see. I'm still 7 lbs lighter from pre pregnancy. Oh I like to play lottery occasionally. It's fun to dream.

Wookie sorry for sick kid. Hope it doesn't spread. 

Keeps congrats on team blue!

Gigs I'll have to create an account then vote.

Onto next page.... nevermind i lost my mind. 

Hubby is taking me for lobster fest tomorrow after work. Yummy :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :)

Fluek i'd like to lose another 20lbs from here (30 would be better but that's a pipe dream). I was happy and comfortable at 140-145, so that's my aim. Would love to see 139 just because I haven't seen the 130's since high school...but might be knocked up before i get there :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I voted. Ideally, 21 lbs would be best but I know I won't reach that goal this time. I wanted to get to 150 to 160. If I prevent in March and April I might make it to my goal before knocked up. I'm highly unmotivated to exercise right now though. 

Oh my mom bought V a bathing suit for our trip in April I'm excited to see it. 

Well I think I'm going to shower and play my video game I got on V day :) mass effect andromeda. I haven't played in nearly a year. I also finished the GoT books for now. Ugh, he really needs to release the next one. I would watch the series but DH wants to watch together.


----------



## gigglebox

I hear if I start GoT i'll be sucked in and i just don't have that time right now lol. I might do what I do for many shows and give it a view when the series ends. I hate waiting for new seasons!

Awww little gorl swim suits are so cute! Boys stuff is so boring lol; trunks with disney characters or fish or sailboats :roll: 

Soooooo
Just talked to hibs about ttc and he wants to give it a shot next cycle :shock: for some reason this makes me so much more nervous than having an oopsie baby this month! There is something nerve wracking about actively trying this soon. I mean I still have a baby...am I insane?!

Or Fluek should I say are WE insane???!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Also...i have lobster jealousy


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I've heard that too. I probably should have started reading after he finished writing. It's awful.

I'm looking forward to seeing it. I thiughy of askingbut i wanted a surprise.

Ah it's so exciting and scary about officially ttc isn't it. And yes we are probably a bit insane :rofl:

Lobster jealousy lol 


Video game was no go, had to upate system. I miss the days of putting a game in and playing.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that would be a November baby!! Crazy, but not at all!! Haha

One of my mom's in the baby group is expecting #2 this summer. #1 is a week older then L. I just really don't want another November or a December baby. Maybe I am the crazy one...


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and I looked up the next teeth that L is supposed to be getting... Sounds like molars could sprout any time now. Although today, he was much better!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

gigglebox said:


> Keeps, congratulations!!! How is hubby? I know he wasn't keen on the pregnancy but is he a little better with a boy

Thanks gigs! Im still getting my head round it I always hoped to be a mum of girls, its going to be very difficult just having 4 regardless of gender with room sharing etc plus Im exhausted with the 3! He moved out when he found out I was pregnant beginning of Dec and hasnt been back since, hes still telling me I have to get rid I absoloutley loathe that term. Im super scared this time around, with my girls I was so excited but now Im just full of anxiety of how will I cope, and afford another? I am also registered disabled (have hip dysplasia and grade 4 arthritis in my hips which is bone on bone so no cartilidge left) so worry how Ill carry this baby and after lugging car seats about etc x wish I could be more happy about it and I know that sounds so ungrateful every baby is a blessing and I felt that way with all of mine until now x I cant see a bright future anymore x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

pacificlove said:


> Oh and I looked up the next teeth that L is supposed to be getting... Sounds like molars could sprout any time now. Although today, he was much better!

PL- Ella had no teeth on her first birthday, and didnt get her first ones until around 14 months! She was also a slow starter, shes 16 months now and they came in this order - top two, bottom two, and then a molar either side which she struggled with. (Got nappy rash, red cheeks, waking through the night crying etc) which was totally out of character for her. Thankfully theyve cut through now and shes back to sleeping 85% of the night! X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Flueks yay for ttc again! What would be the age gap if you conceived this month? X I found with every baby I had, the more fertile I got! 

Gigs- congrats on weight loss that is amazing! Ive put on so much! I still feel nauseous and cooked food smell and the washing up aged makes me want to vom so I seem to be living off of cookies! Lol eeek exciting for impending ttc! What will the age gap be for you if you were to fall pregnant quickly? X

Xmas babies - all of mine are end of the year babies (#1 is Dec 8th, #2 is Oct 3rd, #3 is Oct 18th.) I find my eldest Lucys bday hard so close to Xmas its more a case of I just dont know wht to get her? And I HATE January with all these toys!!! 3 birthdays & xmas right after = house full of teeny tiny pink plastic crap! Which I stand on daily! Ouch! 

So I had my NT scan at the hospital, my official due date is back to what I thought- 18.08.18 - I like the dates with all the 8s! Also there is 22 months between my two eldest, it means there will be EXACTLY 22 months to the day between the two youngest Ella is 18.10.16 and baby 18.08.18. Also will be a summer baby which will be something Ive never experienced before and probably a boy! All new things 

CB - how are you feeling? I feel like ur not done and a #3 in the near future for you, last time I spoke you were having renovations done? Hows the house coming along? Is Nuala due to start nursery soon? X
 



Attached Files:







692767FC-CAD2-4784-8F4D-5C110ABF7F1E.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Wow that certainly is a lot on your plate! Is there anyone you can talk to? Even if a paid professional covered through insurance? I've found that speaking my anxious worries out loud really helps alleviate them.

Have you thought of a name for your little man? I connect to my pregnancies a lot better when I name them; helps it feel more real and helps me bond.

Whatever you do, please try to reduce your stress! Best thing you can do for yourself and baby :hugs:

Also think of how amaxing your two eldest are going to be with their little brother. I bet they are going to be smitten! And helpful in their own way. 

To answer your question...

If I conceive quickly Lev and the next one will be 1.5 years apart. That's about 6 months earlier than I was originally thinking...but now hubby is thinking about FOUR kids! :wacko: i'm not completely opposed but I want to move our ttc timeline up if that's the case. I really didn't want to still be having kids far into my 30's, most because I want to be a healthy, capable grandma to my grandkids in the future!


----------



## claireybell

Aww congrats on baby Boy Keeps! Boys are great & cuddly, i would love to have another Boy! Although i was thrilled that Nuala was a girl, a lil part of me felt sad it wasnt a boy Lol! 

Nuala started day Nursery at 9 months old when i went back to work & she loved it! When my job changed i was then working in a diff part of Southampton so i had to put her with a childminder, which she also loves. Shes such a funny little thing :haha: 

How old will Ella be when newbie arrives? Try not to stress over it hun, there will always be family that will help & you can totally do this, my sister has 4, admittedly shes married but her hubs works fulltime & loooooong hrs so she does it all herself mainly..

Eeeeee officially ttc ey gigs!!! I think will the &#8216;officially&#8217; part it makes it feel like more pressure to conceive but with a woopsie pullout its kinda ok as your not trying & its ok if you dont get pg that cycle. They say the first year after having a baby your more fertile so you&#8217;ll have no probs hehe! Are you gonna be trying for a girl or just riding the wave as they say Lol

Hope Logan isn&#8217;t struggling too badly with his teeth today/tonight Pacific.. Nuala really struggled with her top 2 but others werent too bad, she had all 16 teeth by 14 months id say from memory! They started cutting at 5 months! She&#8217;ll eat anything now, human dustbin ha! 

I cant remember what else ive read, im hanging today, apparently red wine & tequila slammers dont mix :sick: lol plus getting up at 4am to see to Nuala wasnt good as i didnt get to bed until 130am i dont think.. zzzzZ so tired! In bed now at 9:30pm hahaa!


----------



## claireybell

Scrap that bit Keeps about the age gap, i posted & saw your bit saying they will be 22 months :)


----------



## gigglebox

Haha nirse that hangover cb! Lev got me up 4 times last night, it's hubby's turn tonight; can't wait to get a good nights rest.

Actually...I kind of want another boy LOL! I just think a trio of boys would be so fun. But we'll see...i'd be happy either way. I will most certainly be finding out though! I can't wait until the end. Hubs might be able to but not me, I need to know to bond.


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks CB, L was almost back to normal today. Who knows what was getting to him. We might try him in daycare again this week...?

I kind of want a girl with the next one, but a boy is fine too. I love L, he's so cuddly ;)

"You don't know true love until you've had children" :love:


----------



## claireybell

Must say with day nurserys there are more bugs & lurgy about but at least they catch it whilst they are young.. does he get upset when you leave him? Nuala did but shes ok now.. they associate getting upset with the routine of it apparently its strange, Riley would cry only when picked him up, he&#8217;d realise he hadnt seen me all day..


----------



## shaescott

I want at least one boy and one girl. But SO says that after a certain number if we still have all of one gender, he&#8217;s saying oh well we tried, no more kids. Not sure of the number. I say I want 6 kids but with the cost of college and clothes and food, it might end up being 3. My minimum is 3. I would definitely stop after 6 girls. I&#8217;d probably stop after 4 boys. Though I really want a girl, so maybe not. I want girls more, but SO wants at least one son and I want to give him that. I&#8217;d love a son just as much anyway.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae It's funny how much thought you've given your future, you have a plan for every family scenario! You remind me a lot of my SIL. She is very type-A, has a plan for all things family and career...which is why I think she's a bit freaked she may unexpectedly be pregnant ,haha.

Btw I got the story on that...basically she fell victim to the insanely erroneous myth that you can't get pregnant breastfeeding. She has several (if not all) of the symptoms she had with her first when she didn't know she was pregnant...but she is not ready to find out so she has, so far, refused to test. Not sure when she will...but she either hasn't or has and has not decided to tell people yet. She has not told me she's NOT pregnant, so I remain suspicious...

Grrr I'm a mere 3 botes away in the phoyo contest from getting first place! Come on ladies :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps I'm sorry for your health issues. I hope you have support of friends and/or family to get you through this. Oh i like your dates too, its very ironic. Beautiful scan pic :)

If I conceive this cycle and make it to full term it'll be 17 months apart. I really dont know if I'll make it full term with next one. Also, I hope I'm more fertile this time around. DH asked if I'd e depressed if it didnt happen fast this time. I told him I didn't think so because I know I can get pregnant. 

Gigs I hear yeah, I'd probably conceive number3 around 34 or 35. I don't want to be almost 40 and pregnant. I imagine it would be harder on my body.

CB hope you got over hangover pretty quick. It was hard leting someone else watch V. I'm okay with it now but just thinking of her being away was heart wrenching a month before it became reality


----------



## gigglebox

12dpo, another super faint shadow line. Think I'm just good at seeing the test strip. Oh well...maybe next month...?

Aghh leaving the little ones the first time is so hard!!! But it's one of those "harder on you than the kid" things, I think. 

[email protected], not sure if you're stalking but i've been thinking of you! Has hubs really put his foot down on #5? Maybe he can be swayed. I think having the fear of your love and attention being spread too thin is shared by everyone, or most anyway. I had that fear having 2, having it again thinking of 3. But the okder the oldest gets, the less they are really going to depend on parents anyway; eventually they are going to want their space.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3462.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Fern81

Omw ladies... ugh long story.

Quick recap:
Ok so I decided no more babies because I'm basically raising G on my own and he is close with the neighbour's boys (one 4 months older than him and one about to be born) plus I have to pay for all his expenses myself and I LITERALLY CAN'T AFFORD another one... if I EVER get to save up enough I'll be well over 40 and like I said by that time I might as well selfishly get a mini body makeover and diet plan lol(For those who read it, it was all said hypothetically and wishful-think-ally) This even after I initially wanted siblings for G; my sister's daughter hates her twin brothers so much it caused her to develop a personality disorder (extremely hateful and aggressive behavior; has to see a therapist regularly now at age 5 :( ) and my brother & I don't get along at all so siblings definitely don't come guaranteed with a great relationship. All that, plus losing the embie last year, plus the cp in Jan really helped me reaffirm that my mind has slowly shut down to the idea of a sibling. 

NOW I HAVE A PROBLEM. I took up temping this cycle just to see if my cycles were returning to normal (because OBV I want normal, healthy hormones) and got a huge temp raise around 14-16 dpo when H and I weren't staying together (house restoration reasons). I felt kinda pleased that my body "obviously" ovulated again. Cd 16 bbt back down to 36.1. Ok idk, pack away the thermometer because I'm not going to stress over this... leave it be because H and I'm not ever having sex bwahaha, in any case.
Ff to cd 18, TURNS OUT HE MISSED ME so much; we are in the same house again and randomly bd. Heck here I start feeling intense O pains for the first time G was born! Quickly take an opk and a blazing positive. 
F A C E P A L M.
To make matters worse he sneaked up to me the next morning too!
Welp the O pain was from my LEFT (totally messed up ovary with distorted tube which didn't even respind to ivf). 
Plus, if I did O, it would be day of O plus day after. And I'm infertile of course. So my chances of being pregnant is slim. Regardless, I will be testing every morning for the next 4 mornings just to rule it out and then maybe go back on bcp. This stress is too much.

So ladies please fx that I'm not pregnant. I really did think that I Od earlier that month. But maybe the high temps were just the stress from moving up and down due to the house renos.


----------



## Fern81

.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I'm so sorry for your situation and will hope for bfn for you. I hate that you and G have to deal with his abuse. IMO I would divorce because tou two do not deserve to be treated like that :hugs:

Gigs, I'm not seeing it on this test. Hoping it's just the test brand being too faint on bnb.

AFM had a great date night with hubs. We had our lobster and bought some alcohol afterwards. I bought the little sample bittles of Bailey's limited edition strawberries and cream. It had a bit too alcohol taste for me, but I don't want my alcohol to taste like it lol. 

Very busy day at home, 4 loads of laundry to do, cook, bathe V, various other household chores, and chart. I've got like half done so it's a start.

Hubs and I discussed we will avoid next 2 months if we didn't conceive this time. Would prefer to avoid December or early January baby. With my longer cycles and risk of prematurity will have to wait 2 to 2.5 months.


----------



## Fern81

Again, sorry to be venting it all here, I had to get it out. 

Will keep you updated if I see anything interesting on the hpts. Using a diff brand claiming 20mui ;)


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry about your situation Fern. It really sounds like a divorce is a good option. Is the shame after divorcing worse than the pain you're currently putting up with? Also if it's this poisonous, surely people know your marriage isn't great anyway...? In life, we are all judge by others.might as well do what will make YOU happy! And little G too!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern hugs

My situation is so totally fucked up this week/weekend I don&#8217;t even have the energy to bitch about it. I&#8217;ve gotten 3 hours of sleep for 3 days now


----------



## shaescott

Fern I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re going through this. I agree with others that divorce shame is likely better than what you&#8217;re dealing with now. Any man who acts that way around/with a baby is not worth your time. I know it&#8217;s hard, though. I can&#8217;t honestly say that I know what it&#8217;s like, because I&#8217;ve never even gone through a breakup. But I can tell you that if SO yelled at/was mean to/constantly ignored our (future) baby, I would very likely make the tough decision to divorce him, because it would be for the baby&#8217;s well being. If he ever hit me or the baby, I&#8217;d be out faster than you can say domestic violence. I know nothing is simple. But you gotta figure out what&#8217;s best for G&#8217;s well being. 

Note: I highly doubt that would happen with my SO, he doesn&#8217;t yell at me. He won&#8217;t even play fight with me because he&#8217;s terrified of hurting me. If during BD I say ow he immediately stops and is super concerned and scared that I&#8217;m hurt.


----------



## claireybell

So sorry your going through this Fern. You & baby G most def dont deserve it & he doesnt deserve you guys. Big hugs hun :hugs: 

My hangover has fully gone Lol. Im so tired! 

So me & SO are watching tele & the name Vincent/Vinnie pops up, i hear &#8220;if i ever have another son, he would be called Vincent&#8221; .. i said no lol.. im not a huge fan of the name but its the convo in general - im bemused as to why he would say that a week after the mc & when he claims he def dont want no more babies??! Head f*ck :( 

Yet now hes dying to get some because ya know hes a bloke & horny lol but we wont be using anything & surely he shouldve learnt from whats just happened.. i seriously dont get what goes on his head sometimes & hes not the best talker at most! He wont be getting any anyway.. apparently its 2 weeks after at least you should wait for healing & less risk of infection? Unless any of you ladies know otherwise?! 

Shae i love how organised & planned you are :) i like to be organised but not too far ahead.. did your period arrive yet?


----------



## claireybell

My SO is the same Shae, infact if i &#8216;ow&#8217; or get uncomfy it puts him off doing the deed


----------



## shaescott

CB I wonder if in his head he&#8217;s thinking NTNP, like if it happens, it happens, but he doesn&#8217;t want to try. Yeah me in pain makes my SO go soft :rofl: and no, I haven&#8217;t gotten my period yet. I&#8217;m quite annoyed about it lol


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Fern- I am so sorry about your situation, I hope everything works out for you even if you have to divorce your H. I haven't been in the exact situation as you but I did end up getting a divorce from my 1st H. It was the other side of the coin though, he neglected me and our kids :( He wasn't abusive in any way just not loving at all. 

AFM- I am 8 DPO according to FF but I am pretty sure that I o'd the day before it says I did. My af is expected on the 25th. I really hope that it doesn't come because that is my DH birthday and I would love to surprise him with a BFP :)


----------



## Cppeace

Good luck Lady!
Fern, I know you have a different culture, but no human should put up with major mistreatment. 
My guy was told within a week that I nor my family put up with abuse. I have enough cajun relatives that you will either disappear or wish you had by the time they finish with you. Back in the 70's all my uncles got together and beat the heck out of my ex uncle when he was beating on my aunt. She left him the same day, son in arms. 
It can be hard to start over, but you and your son deserve better. No one, man or woman, deserves to be mistreated, made to feel worthless or purposely hurt. 

As for me, I should be 2 dpo with opk and temp confirmation. Had the insem two days before so is possible for sure. 

I have a mild case of the flu, my guy had it much worse. As we take Echinacea we are both on the mend. He had a 103 temp for several hours but is back to normal temp, no more muscle pain or weakness and he is about 90% well. 

I primarily just have a headache and coughing. I won;t take the echinacea more than another day so I don't mess up implantation chances. 

I figure I will be mostly better by tomorrow as quick as my guy healed on Echinacea.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace sorry for the flu. Feel better soon.

Lady good luck. That would be a great birthday present :)

CB ugh, how awful. I'd hate gettinh mixed signals. I do hope he comes around or at least happy with ntnp.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp what do you know about growing echinacea for tea? I have an empty garden bed i'm thinking about filing...but they didn't even grow for me last year.

So AF is here. Mystery solved. On the plus side it showed up right in time (12dpo) at 12:35, so at least I wasn't left waiting around all day for it debating if i should test again.

Also my lp has shortened by a day since gettymy periods back. Bad for any other time but good for ttc--one day sooner to try again next cycle :thumbup:

Dobs :hugs: can your mim take A fir a day so you can have sone r&r? I'm literally doing that today.

Cb I agree with Shae, maybe he's ok with the oops but not actually trying, kind of how i felt this cycle! I was hoping to be pregnant but actively trying is scary! How far along were you when you miscarried? If it was 5 weeks or less i think you can just treat it like a normal period. They say you're most fertile right after....i would go for it, but that's just my opinion!


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry for typeos it's 1am I'm too lazy to fix


----------



## DobbyForever

She took him last night when he cried from 2-3am and I started crying because I didn&#8217;t know what he wanted . I feel like shit. I&#8217;m thinking this cold might be a flu.


----------



## shaescott

Oh Dobs I&#8217;m sorry. I hope you feel better ASAP.


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs growing Echinacea is usually pretty simple. They can't handle too wet or weed competition though. If having trouble with them not sprouting they can be spouted like beans and then transplanted.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, hope you can get some rest. Sleep deprivation is brutal. I feel ya...Lev is averaging waking up 3-4 times a night for over a week now. I feel mishy brained all the time...it's very reminiscent of how I felt with a new born, but at least he falls asleep faster now. I'm not sick though...so sorry you're dealing with that on top of everything else.

Cpp, i think I planted them near other wild flowers so maybe they were out competed. Might try a devoted space for them...which reminds me! I need to buy seeds!

If any of you like tomatoes, i HIGHLY suggest black cherry tomatoes from victory seeds (online). Omg. They are sweet and amazing and the plant is very prolific. Even Des will pop them in his mouth and he's the pickiest kid that has possibly ever lived.


----------



## needausername

3 dayS left to AF. I had a very small amount of pink spotting when I wiped earlier. Definitely link and not red.

I think I&#8217;m starting to become premenstrual though. I&#8217;m full sure I will have my AF as expected this week.


----------



## gigglebox

Needa, will you be testing despite your doubts?


----------



## needausername

I probably will. I&#8217;ve just come off night shift so I will test in the morning just to torture myself a bit.

Sorry to read you ur AF arrived xx


----------



## claireybell

Big hugs Dobby :hugs: it will getter i promise hun xxx

Yeah im thinking NTNP or Not trying but kinda preventing lol but if it happens again.. hmm! Im sure we&#8217;ll have a chat about it soon. Gigs i was 6 weeks - 12 days past my period dye date.. it was quite a heavy bleed but glad my cm is all back to normal again, i asked my sis how long she waited for BD&#8217;ing after her mc & she said couple days after all her bleeding stopped & she had no issues so im thinking i may give in & get some later Lol! 

Oh Shae.. are u def sure of your ovulation.. have u re tested?? How over are you?


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your period arrived Gigs.. i kniw your probs ok with it but it still makes you feel abit poop :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

CB- AF arrived this morning. I wasn&#8217;t tracking for ovulation at all this past month.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae glad AF arrived.

CB I hope your talk goes well with SO. 

Needa good luck on testing in the morning.

Gigs sorry AF arrived. I will have to look into those tomatoes. I have trouble growing normal tomatoes with our soil though. Or maye its that we are so dry in summer. I don't have a green thumb at all.

Sorry Lev is sleeping like poo. It's so rough. I can't imagine, I don't think I'll be as lucky with number 2. V goes right back to slerp after her bottle in middle of night if she even wakes for one. Im assuming once her teeth really come in it won't be so easy.

My LP is a day a two shorter than when i was ttc V. I was also taking vitex or supplement with vitex so maybe my lp is naturally 12 ir 13 days.

Dobby I hope you got some rest. Feel better.


----------



## gigglebox

Isn't funny how, regardless of ttc status or the possibility of conception, we still kind of root for that second line to show? Lol! I was bummed but this sleep situation is reminding me of infant sleep and i am reeeeally dreading that. Hopefully Lev sorts himself out long before then!

I saw little kids all over the place running errands today and now i'm so excited about two close in age and playing together. 

So i guess there's a few of us tcc/ntnp now? Who do we have?

Cpp, me, cb(?), Fluek, pl(?), needa...who am i missing?


----------



## TexasRider

Ive been trying for what seems for eternity! Hoping this weight loss Ive got going on helps some. If not Tabs will be an only child and thats ok too.


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, I am sorry... Fx for BFN! I agree, even if it brings Shame, divorce would give you more piece then putting up with that for the next 40 years....

Flueky: sounds like we will be TTC around the same time!!! We are getting excited about it here. Haha

Gigs, sorry about at, will you be waiting now to avoid a December baby?

Lol, my dh has given me a bloody nose before... Total accident during goofing around. If he hadn't stopped when he saw the blood, I would not have known! We still laugh about it, and still good around. Haha

Afm, Sunday we woke up to a surprise 10 inches of snow and power outage. The snow brought down a lot of trees. We were without power for 30 hours! 
Usually we are well enough prepared any day that we can make it 24 hours without power and water. (We are on a well, not city water, so when power is out, we have no water). We also live in a dead zone (no cell reception area), so when the power is out, I don't even have WiFi...ugh


----------



## shaescott

PL after a terrible storm several years ago (the local middle school was used as a shelter for many families so obvi schools were closed, we were out of power for around 5 days, we stayed with family friends half an hour away who had only a wood stove and hot water because we had nothing) my family invested in a generator. We have well water as well, but we do not live in a dead zone. Anyway, we&#8217;ve used it several times. It turns on briefly to test itself once a week. When we lose power, it takes 5-10 seconds for the generator to take over and the lights to come back on. We conserve the generator&#8217;s power by using as little lights and as little water as possible. My dad turns off the lights in certain rooms from the board in the utility room. During the day we basically only have lights on in windowless rooms like bathrooms, and we use candles. At night we go to bed earlier but we have more lights on and use candles still. We keep the heat on. I&#8217;m thankful for the generator though, because it means I can flush the toilet and get a glass of water, and stay warm without piling on the coats. Anyway, long story short, if losing power is a frequent issue and you can afford it and it would work with your property, I highly recommend getting a generator.

Gigs I&#8217;m TTC in my dreams :rofl: pretty sure that doesn&#8217;t count, though.


----------



## needausername

Not TTC Im afriad. More like NTNP. With him working abroad and our work schedules being all over the place actual TTC would be impossible. It could be months again before we manage to even be near each other when I ovulate.

Im spotting more like pre AF now. I did a test this morning and it is still BFN. Not even a glimmer of anythingness there. I was hoping I would have a birthday BFP. Oh well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fern hugs I hear you. Trust me. I have court today. It&#8217;s scary on this side, and we&#8217;re not married. But it is also happier. A and I are so much better off. But only you know you and your situation and what is best. Be open to what your gut tells you but we obviously support you stay or go :hugs:

Gigs sorry about af and so true about always wanting that second line. When I got tested before each depo was the only time I was praying for a bfn because A was literally just born and I hate his dad 

Cb fxed for your talk

Sorry everyone else still sick and miserable and tired and A just woke up


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck in court today Dobs :hugs:

Tex how is the weight loss going? 

Cb I think we are going to try this month as I'll be due very late November or very early December. I may aboud the next cycle as I don't want to risk a Christmas or new years baby. Thanksgiving is ok though :haha: that way i'll have my mother's day baby, easter baby, and thanksgiving baby, haha. 

Pl bummer about the snow! Glad things are working again. I hate losing power mostly because Des gets all whiney and bored. It's no problem in nice weather, we just go outside and cook over the fire pit.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, we do want a generator here, mainly to keep water flowing. We are just waiting for a little bit more $$ in our account to justify the purchase. We'd hook our fridge/freezer and well into it. 
We can still cook as our stove runs on propane and we have a fantastic fireplace to keep us warm. 

Gigs, my brother is an early December baby and my dh is one week later. I have yet to hear complaintems from either one.

Dobs, good luck! Hope you get what you need!


----------



## shaescott

PL ah yes I forgot about the fridge/freezer. Not having food go bad is always great lol. I&#8217;m glad you have the propane stove and the fireplace in the mean time. 

Dobs idk when your court time was but I&#8217;m assuming it&#8217;s already happened. I hope it went well for you. 

I seem to be getting a bit of a cough. I hope it doesn&#8217;t turn into anything more. I accidentally overslept until 1:15 pm. Yeah. It&#8217;s a bit late. My last class today started at 1 so I missed all my classes. I used that time to shower cuz I was sweaty and gross, and start on washing my bedding. I have to leave for work in a minute though.


----------



## TexasRider

Ive lost 15 pounds. Not planning on stopping anytime soon. We have a weight loss competition going on at school and i want to win that $$$ haha but seriously though i need to realistically lose at least 20 more pounds. That would put me at 150


----------



## DobbyForever

Court sucked I cried for 3 hours we go back in a month 

Shae :(. Hoping you feel better :(

Tex kudos!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs im excited for you guys trying next cycle eeee!! 

Omg Pacific thats alot of snow :shock: is your water back on now?? Hope ya&#8217;ll are ok.. 

Dobby im sorry court was crappy hun.. things can only get better as they say! Your no doubt a fab mother to A & you dont need this hassle from the ex atm esp with the lack of sleep. :hugs. 

Shae im Glad your monthly arrived my dear, no doubt u were relieved 

Needs, sorry it looks like pre-af spotting hun... you could always speak to yoir psrtner about ttc sometime soon in the the near future :) fx its kust spotting & you get the bfp your hoping for X


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it is funny isn't. You know I wonder how it was in the days before home pregnancy tests. No bnb either to look up symptoms lol.

V was supposed to be a 4th of july baby, she decided memorial day was more to her liking lol.

Tex, hope the weight loss helps out and way to go on what you've lost so far.

Dobby, i think if you could swing it. A day for you would be great. Get your nails done, take a bath with no one home. Just a relaxing day. You deserve it momma.

Needs sorry about spotting. Yeah any preAF spotting was never a good sign for me. I had a small episode of spotting in pregnancy when i was 5 or 6 weeks I think. Possibly later, it was after dtd. I know some women get spotting or IB though.

Pacific, I'm so excited about officially ttc soon. I mean I guess there is possibility I'm pregnant now, but I just don't feel confident about it 

Sorry the snowstorm knocked power out. I hate when winter does that. We have a kerosene heater just in case so we can at least stay warm. Ugh the water part really sucks especially with a LO.

Okay on to next page, I'm sorry my memory stinks guys


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry about feeling poorly. I hope you feel better soon.

CB did you cave about getting some lol?


----------



## Flueky88

I did a bad thing, symptom spotting. Some mild back pain and uterine cramps at 6dpo. I hope it's sign of implantation. I was feeling so chill, gotta get back to that mindset :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, with you and gigs getting ready to TTC, I am getting excited! We are all on the same plan. Haha

CB, yes all is back to normal, although we didnt get our water back right away when power came back. She had to do a bit of investigating until he discovered a frozen elbow where the waterline comes into the house. It was a bit exposed and froze! 30 seconds with my hairdryer solved the issue and dh insulated the exposed water line. 

The snow still hasn't melted, which is unusual for our area.

OMG, just realized I should start taking my prenatal vitamins again!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks- Omg yeah I can&#8217;t even imagine not being able to take a pregnancy test, that sounds like hell. Now I gotta look up what they did back then lol. 

Dobs- I&#8217;m so sorry court went badly. I hope they see your asshole of an ex for what he is.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs do share if/when you're feeling up to it. I'll keep my fingers crossed ex has a nice outburst during court for all to witness.

Tex 15lbs?! Nice! Looks lije we're on similar weight loss track/goals. I really believe starting to work out helped me get pregnant with Lev last time. If not just physically , also mentally. It really does feel good to lose weight. I've been exclusively dieting...really hoping to start running again, maybe even starting today. I have one week left in my own "biggest loser" competition and we're in 7th or 8th placec but it's a very tight race (except for the people in first--they basically have it in the bag). We want to at least get 3rd place to win our buy in money back.

Fluek...i rather enjoy having a place on the internet to obsess on ttc :haha: actually my mom is here...let me ask her what they did...so she just said they would wait for a late period then use the at home test. My guess is they probably symptom spotted to themselves haha, i know i would.

Ok now my mom is talking about a rabbit test??? Brb


----------



## gigglebox

Fascinating...
"Therefore, you could inject a urine sample from a human woman into a rabbit to find out if she was pregnant  this is the rabbit test you have always wondered about. The problem for the rabbit was that this testing method required the bunny to sacrifice his or her life in the name of determining a test result. Fatal surgery was required. Fortunately, pregnancy testing during the rabbit era was not popular or widespread"


----------



## DobbyForever

Uh say what gigs lol

Thanks ladies I can&#8217;t talk details cuz things are still in flux


----------



## claireybell

I second that Dobs.. bunny test what? Lol

Haha Flueks SO was asleep when i came home from my night out last night so none then.. we did jiggy jig this morning & upon pullout i got some in me? Men dont ever learn but its ok lol! It was needed.. & i felt comfortable aswell so all groovy :)


----------



## claireybell

So upon reading the Rabbit bit again.. what happens to the rabbit then that indicates the woman was pg?


----------



## gigglebox

I think it enlarges their ovaries or something, tthen they have to open the rabbit up to see :( i guess this was in the 20-30's ish era. Glad that wasn't the method that stuck around, can you imagine?! You ask the doctor to test you and they go into their drawer and pull out a bunny and syringe :rofl: the horror!!! 

Cb are you fertile right now?! Clearly he won't be bothered if you fall preggers again!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific has it melted now? Haha it's so weird taking a prenatal again. I started back last month. 

Shae I know. Maybe they wrote in their journals to keep themselves sane. 

Gigs, how interesting yet sad about the bunnies. Glad it was rare. I wouldn't want to kill a bunnyfor that reason. 

Hope you can get 3rd place. It's hard losing weight when you reach a plateau. I'm in one but it's my own fault.

Dobby you feeling any better?

CB i second gigs, are you fertile right now? 

AFM, I just have this intuition that I'm pregnant. It doesn't feel lke that hopeful wish that I am. I know this sounds stupid and if AF shows, I'll feel it even more so. I just cant seem to shake this feeling. I'm thinkingof testing Sunday at 11dpo. 

We are meeting with accountant tomorrow for taxes. I'm hoping for a good return this year. 

V is resisting a nap, she's over tired. She's not crying but I hear her in her room over the monitor. I may just have to keep her up then go to bed early.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh, the dreaded "make them nap or early bedtime " debate. Hope she isn't too cranky.

I'm coming down with something...hopefully nothing major. No fever as yet so that's good, might just be getting whatever Lev had.

Fluek I remember the month I was pregnant with Lev I felt that was. I specifically wrote that I knew I was, I was just waiting for the test to prove it. That said, there was another time I felt that was and was wrong :haha: Hope your intuition is right!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Flueks im excited for ya! Make sure its a Frer eeeee! Fx for you :) did you feel this way before you tested & found out you were pg with V? Hiw many dpo where u then or was you period late? 

Gigs - Lol! Dr i think im pg &#8216;hold on just a minute madam&#8217; TA DA! A fluffy white Rabbit&#8217; :rofl: poor Rabbits though.. cant believe thats how they would tell. Ive never heard of it but im going on Google now to find out how they knew for definate back in the old days of like few hundred yrs ago!

I dont think i am fertile but you never know.. i could be at the start of the Fertile window, im cd14 but that&#8217;s being cd1 as the first day i started miscarrying so it could be another week or so yet! Im not having any of my usual signs but im avidly looking for them ;)


----------



## claireybell

Check this out 

https://history.nih.gov/exhibits/thinblueline/timeline.html

They didnt have the Rabbit one but a similar kinda thing on a Rat around 1927/30&#8217;s


----------



## DobbyForever

Crazy def happy with my hpts lol

Fluek fxed cuz I know people can just know sometimes

CB haha well hopefully he gets some jiggle juice in there during a fertile window. I second gigs if he isn&#8217;t being hyper vigilant maybe deep down he doesn&#8217;t mind another

Blanking 

I feel better now that I have processed everything. Still sucks though just tired. Took A to the doctor and he has a new cold. So thankful nothing bacterial. But he is vomiting and had his first blowout today, the one day I had no diaper bag so he had to wear a hospital gown home :(. I&#8217;m scared he is going to get dehydrated. He&#8217;s not peeing much, barely eats, and vomits so much it goes from milk white to just clear.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs she did pretty good. She stayed up to 6 and wasn't fussy. She passed out, I laid her down and she turned her head and was out 

ugh i hope your body fights it off. I hate being sick with little ones. 

Yeah I just have a feeling. Must months it's more a hopeful feeling than a "I'm pregnant". Find out before too long though.

CB I'll only do frer if I see something on wondfo. I starting feeling confident by my bbt because it got triphasic and looked nothing like before. I tested at 13dpo because my temp was still way up!

Thanks for sharing the link that was very interesting. A 2 hr pregnancy test. OMG the suspense!


I told DH i was very hungry tonight and said it was probably pms. He said "maybe not" I was fishing to see if he thought I might be :blush:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby thanks. I know it's not really reliable, but I tend to have good intuition in certain situations. Also if gets lethargic. I'm sure Dr told you same thing but just want to make sure.

Seriously, if I'm on call, I sometimes get a feeling it's going to be a bad night, and I'm like 90% right. I know apples to oranges though 

Dobby I'd give him some pedialyte to just stay hydrated. If he contines to vomit and barely pee hospital.


----------



## DobbyForever

I know what you mean about the intuition though. I&#8217;m a believer

Yeah trying to get him to drink 2-3oz with 1oz pedialyte and the rest bm. Normally works but he won&#8217;t. Gotten him to take 3oz since we got home 2.5 hours ago. I feel like i&#8217;m About to have to syringe and force feed him =\. He&#8217;s still playful. Playing monster baby eats mommy&#8217;s chin and laughing uncontrollably

So today he&#8217;s only had about 15oz and most of that has been vomited back up


----------



## DobbyForever

He only took 2 oz before bed (normally 6-7). My mom is willing to take him but my psycho cousin is at her house. Idk what to do


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I think just rest and try to encourage as much fluids aspossible. Obviously forcing could cause vomiting which is worse imo. Hope he feels better in a.m 

Not sure about your moms, but if it was me, I wouldn't. Could she come over to your place?


----------



## Jezika

Thats a tough situation Dobs. Maybe if the wet diaper situation didnt improve by tomorrow and there were other signs of dehydration (sunken fontanels? Lethargy?) Id consider going to emerge and maybe giving him small bits of ped+milk at a time but more regularly in the meantime. But obv Flueks is more up on med stuff than I am so wdik. Hope hes better ASAP


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and to all the haaaaters re: December babies, its not so ghastly :lol: Actually, ideally Id have avoided December too but just wanted to get preg ASAP and didnt think it would matter much. Who knows what itll be like in future years when Tilly will actually expect presents and a big fuss, but a Dec 15 bday has been fine so far. I do admit that I really wouldnt want a birthday thats much closer to Christmas. My friend growing up was born on Dec 12 and told me she was always jealous of my August birthday


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk. He just had his third blowout in 9 hours. Still only taking 2oz every few hours. His pedi wants me to start syringe feeding him, but i&#8217;m with Fluek on worrying about vomiting. But she thinks at the rate he is having diarrhea (vomiting has stopped knock on wood) versus the rats/amount he is drinking could end up at dehydration. But she said since he is still playful and alert and makes 3 wet diapers that she isn&#8217;t worried.

My mom can&#8217;t come over sadly. I&#8217;m probably going to have to let her take him. We&#8217;ll see if the daycare calls. I know a different kid had diarrhea the other day, and they didn&#8217;t send her home. He threw up yesterday and they didn&#8217;t send him home/ban him today. Like we have a rule you throw up at school you go home and stay home the next day. But idk I hate that I have to be that mom. He needs me. I should be home with him not sending him to daycare


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree I think being a Christmas baby stinks because you get less special attention /presents but I think it&#8217;s not that bad. My mom hates it because we lump her birthday into Christmas so we never go out of our way to separate the two


----------



## Fern81

No time to read back, sorry; dobs I hope poor A gets better soon!!

Update on me: bfn. Of course now I want to try again lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Fern, we were talking acouple pages back about always hoping for that second line to show even if the circumstances aren't good! Glad it's a bfn though. Any further thought to your relationship?

Dobs so sorry he's sick :( that is great to hear his spirits are good though! Hope he continues to improve .

I'm still ill and terrified to give it to Lev. I'm hoping i just caught what he had and it's presenting differently. 

On the plus side this can only be helpful to my weight loss efforts :thumbup:

I'm starting to freak out a little about the small age gap if i get pregnant quickly:/


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I'm so sorry you can't stay with him. I hope he's doing better today.


----------



## Flueky88

Fern I know it's hard to not have at least a faint hope for a 2nd line :) I hope you can have anither chikd either tgrough donor ir man that loves and respects you if you are really wanting another.

Gigs I hope he doesn't get it either. V never caught the flu from either of us, thank the Lord. I tried to be real careful and also enlisted MIL and babysitter to help me out.

I think 2 close in age is nice for whatever reason. I know they all have pros and cons though. 

Ugh I'm so exhasted, going to nap


----------



## gigglebox

Exhausted...pg symptom??? ;) so when are you testing???

So much for my dreams of a November baby. Due date if i got pregnant this month is estimated at Dec 3rd. That's through ctp, donthey factor in cycle length/ov date? Because if i got pregnant last month due date would have been 10/30...somehow i've skipped over November entirely :-k

You're right, i'm sure there are pros and cons with all age gaps. The way i see it we did the big gap, which was kind of like experiencing an only child for a bit, and now we'll get the experience (hopefully) of two close in age. 

That is, if hubs stays on board. Last time i brought it up he goes, "wait, you want to try THIS month?" As if we didn't have an entire conversation about it a couple days earlier *face palm*


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs no i think it was more, she was more restless with only maybe a 1 hr nap. I'm thinking of testing Sunday at 11dpo. Hubs will be gone in a.m. I really want to surprise him with 2nd pregnancy. 

I use the due date calculator with expected or known O date. Its on ctp. I Od on Valentine'sday, my edd would be 7th of November. 

:rofl: men are so funny sometimes. Hope you get something figured out.

Oh what were those tomatoes you mentioned and where to order? DH mentioned he wanted to try to grow some


----------



## claireybell

The term jiggle juice still makes me chuckle :haha: we shall see.. SO fell asleep this evening but maybe a bumpy in the morning. Because i have no idea when my fertile window is i think hell be abit more alert to the fact that any swimmers lurking will result in baby so hell def be pull out.. we havent discussed any other option of contraception so i think he will be ok possibly if it did happen again! I wouldnt mind an October, Nov or Dec baby, Halloween & Crimbo outfits hehe! Avidly on look out for any ov twinges but nada! 

How you feeling Flueks? Im dying for you to poas Lol

Sorry you are feeling ill Gigs & Dobby i hope A picks up very soon bless his heart.. if hes having a few wet nappies & hes perky thats all that matters, its hard re dehydration when theyre so little. :hugs: 

Gigs 2 lil uns close in age will be lovely. Des will be that much older & hell live it aswell :) when i look at Nuala & then imagine a another lil one, theyll be so cute <3 my sisters lil one was 9 months when she fell pg (woopsie aswell) & they are now 12 & 11 & they get on awesome its lovely! 

Fern im sorry that you had bfn hun & happy for you - for all reasons you said about.. even when its not always wanted at first you kinda hope that second line will appear its weird.. i think thats the mother in us. Do you know when your period is due?


----------



## shaescott

I read about the rabbit thing as well. Luckily, there was a less fatal way to test invented later on. The frog test. If you inject a frog with a pregnant woman&#8217;s urine, it&#8217;ll produce eggs within 24 hours. To make eggs come out, you just press and slide down on their belly. They pop right out, and the frog is fine. And of course, if not pregnant, no eggs are produced.


----------



## pacificlove

Crazy about using animals as per sticks.... On the other hand the pharmaceutical companies did/do use the urine of a pregnant horse for some medication they produce. (Former coworker used to raise Clydesdales and sold the collected urine.... )I guess it comes around???

Not to make this conversation awkward :haha:



Cb, fx your dh gives you a clearer understanding of yay or nay... Men sometimes!

Dobs, hope A is feeling better?


----------



## claireybell

Shae that Frog test seems less invasive than the bunny! 

Thanks Pacific.. he hasnt said anything & probs wont so tbh now im happy to carry om with pull out as theres the odd chance of woopsie lol & he knows the risks so he clearly not THAT bothered:) 

On the upside, think i may be coming into fertile window.. had an odd couple achey twinges & cm seems less sticky & more watery creamy :thumbup: il be adding that on my chart ha X


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee fx, cb! Hope he lets it fly :haha:

Actually they still use animal cells of some sort on pee sticks...goat and mice i think? 

I'm on a Facebook group for 2017 babies and mentioned my concern of 2 back to back. One woman has said she did it and if she did it again would have waited until the second was in preschool :/ granted her third pregnancy was with twins...

Still I'm totally second guessing myself now ;_;


----------



## DobbyForever

My grandmother&#8217;s first three were back to back. They are literally one year difference. She said it&#8217;s not as hard as people make it out to be. She was a stay at home mom, and this was back in the era where dad did nothing so aside from finances she was basically on her own. She&#8217;d do it again. With a different guy :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

OHHH i have definate ov pain ouch


----------



## claireybell

LOL dobs 

Gigs u can totally do 2 back to back, everyones diff & where they be very little together, they&#8217;d play & entertain each other! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

all thats interesting re horse pee. Wonder if there were struck rules about care of the horse or how they got it

Fern second everyone else sorry for the bfn and gl with hubs whatever you have decided

Cb sounds like another swimmer can make it up there one of these days so fxed

As for us still sick but he is eating now. No diarrhea so im Hoping to put solids back in tomorrow. I think his face is adorable


----------



## claireybell

Well if i ov in next day or so its def possible omg i would find that hilarious if i got pg this cycle lol

Ah so glad your lil dude is feeling a bit better Dobby. I bet hes such a lil cutey <3


----------



## claireybell

Nualas selfie haha! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1027211&stc=1&d=1519396382
 



Attached Files:







E8DDD365-521F-4111-B8EF-8576D3766052.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh so cute! What a little cabbage patch doll! Does Riley have red hair, too?

Aww yay Dobs glad A is on the mend <3 

Thanks for the bit about your grandma. Mine had 7 all pretty close...i know it's been done i'm just terrified of the early days! But honestly the early days are hard regardless. Also my FIL&MIL are buying a house close by so i'm sure they'll lend a hand if they're able. My mom also will; she basically stayed the first month of Lev's life so i'm sure if she can she'll help again. 

Still sick hete myself but on the mend I think. Fx it ends soon...all i can do laying here is look around and see/think about all the stuff that needs to be done around here!


----------



## TexasRider

Im gonna try to start posting more often so i can feel like Im contributing instead of stalking- haha

Like I said before all my sister in laws are pregnant right now and the one due in Aug just announced shes having a girl. Which is good cause she has 2 boys. She wanted another boy but i was hoping it was a girl cause Im a salty bitch like that- lol anyway i dont really like her name. Shes basically named after a shade of blue that starts with an N but its spelled differently. Unless Im pronouncing it wrong. 

Anyway Im finally in the 160s for weight. Granted its 169 but still! I think I may have ovulated last night. My temp shot up from 97.02 up to 97.55 and i had some EWCM and it seems to be drying up. We did get some BD in last night and I may try to tonight too just in case. I really dont expect much to happen but you never know. I only had like 2 days of the slippery stuff so hopefully my body is trying to get back on track with this weight loss etc. i havent been using Fertility Friend cause Im using Kindara and its more user friendly but i can go in and add all my stuff to FF later. If I get time i will.


Anyway enough about me

gigs- back to back kiddos scares the bejesus outta me. But Im sure you can handle it! Twins would be a handful. On my maternal side we have a strong history of twins. My mom actually miscarried a set between me and my sister. So the twin game is strong over here. And throw in that my Mil had a vision several years ago and said all 3 of us would be preggo around the same time and 1 would have a girl another a boy and then the 3rd would have a set of boy/girl twins... well 2 of those 3 things have happened! Omg 

Oops Im talking about me again haha. 

Ummm i forget what else i needed to comment on. I will try to post more frequently. Happy Friday!


----------



## gigglebox

I like when you contribute Tex! And lol at salty bitch! I'm hoping the same for my SIL, not because i'm salty but because i want a boy and to dote on her girl...then send here home when she's being a brat :haha: sounds like good fertility signs! Hopefully you catch the egg this month but a nice consultation prize is the weight loss...when was the last time you saw the 160's? Hmmm about the name...maybe it's "nah-vee"? Unless i'm not doing a good job decoding :-k


----------



## TexasRider

Lol i think its being pronounced navy. But i could be wrong. I havent seen the 160s since before I was pregnant with Tabs. I was 160 when i conceived her. So yes even if i dont get preggo i am lovin the weight loss and so does my hubs! Haha although hes telling me i need to do squats so i dont lose my butt- hes deathly afraid of that part!


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like my hubby! He's definitely an ass man, which is good because my rack leaves much to be desired!

Remind me where your weight loss started? Or better yet get yourself a ticker! 

I actually saw 159 this morning but it's due to being sick :/ I'm wondering where i'll end up when things with my body settle down.


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, I can tell you what my parents said to me about ages of kids. They purposely spaced us out by 6 years so we wouldn't fight. We still fought like cats and dogs. They said if they knew the spacing wouldn't help much, they would have popped up out like popcorn back to back to have it over with and allow more ability to to bond. 
I personally think 12-24 months apart is best for age gaps but people should just do what works best for them and their family.


----------



## TexasRider

I started at around 185. So not too shabby but i want to get in the 150s or lower for sure.


----------



## shaescott

For age gaps, I like the idea of as soon as baby one is potty trained, time to pop out the next. I wouldn&#8217;t want two kids in diapers. Some kids potty train earlier than others, though. My mom waited to potty train my sister and I until we were 3. Other kids are emotionally/mentally ready to potty train at 2, I&#8217;ve heard of as early as 18 months I think. But I wouldn&#8217;t potty train my kid before 2. I&#8217;d prefer to wait and ensure they&#8217;re ready and their body is ready. If that means I wait until they&#8217;re 3, I&#8217;ll do that. I like the idea of a 2-3 year age gap, because they understand what a baby is better than a 1 year old would. Idk. That&#8217;s just my 2 cents. I like 2-3 years. 

I&#8217;ve been so absolutely exhausted lately. It&#8217;s like I can&#8217;t get up in the morning. I called out of work today because I&#8217;m bombarded with school work due tonight and I just have to get it done. One of the assignments is a paper which I haven&#8217;t started writing, only researching.


----------



## shaescott

I hope you guys didn&#8217;t have to see that awful spam message before it got deleted by the admins. I don&#8217;t understand how someone could spam pages with scams like that, it must take such a lack of dignity and respect. Ugh.


----------



## TexasRider

Oh i saw it- i just didnt respond to it. I figured the admins would get it taken off ASAP


----------



## gigglebox

I didn't see the spam.

The problem with a 2-3 age gap is jealousy. I'm sure it'll be there regardless but that's dangerous territory...old enough to be super jealous but not so old that they can deal and go off and do their own thing. At least statistically 3+ year difference is when the jealousy/sibling rivalry wares off. But I am sure I'll be dealing with it, but many a mother before me have. I just hope Lev gets adjusted quickly. I do feel bad thinking I'm squandering my "him and me" time away...but i hope a sibling will be worth the trade <3

Re: potty training, i tried des at 2.5 years and it was useless. Tried again a little after 3 and he rocked it, peed in the potty after just a couple days. Pooping in the potty was/is another struggle...we still have off days unfortunately but by and far he is good :thumbup:

Hubs has now started with the shits....please pllllease don't let the kids get this! Lev is doing much better but now i think what i have is a different illness all together...aaaaggghhhh 

Hope i'm better tomorrow in case hubby is worse


----------



## TexasRider

My siblings and I are all 4 years apart. We got jealous but that was due to my baby brother being the chosen one growing up. But now that my dad is dead and everyone is grown I am my mothers favorite cause I am the only one who comes and helps when she needs it. Example: cooking thanksgiving dinner for everyone when mom had shingles and she physically couldnt do it. Plus i came and made her freezer meals to eat so she didnt have to cook. Or helping her do whatever task she needs done. Hubs is good about doing stuff for her too. We are the dependable ones


----------



## gigglebox

Funny how that happens and favorites can be obvious! My mom's always done a good job of making us feel equally loved but the oldest was (is?) very obviously my dad's favorite. 

Now my oldest bro and i are successful in my parents eyes in different ways i think...i'm like you tex, the one who comes and helps with family matters but because i'm in close proximity. Oldest bro is across the country but very successful (lawyer, and well paid, married to a PA); i have a different type of success (somewhat known artist where i am, house, kids). Middle bro is incarcerated so he lost the competition :haha: gotta laugh not to cry sometimes!


----------



## TexasRider

I feel ya on the laughing instead of crying. Like weve had so many perfect storms of crisis situations in my family it is seriously comical. 

All my siblings live in the same town so they cant use that as an excuse. They just dont answer the phone or have other plans and cant help.


----------



## wookie130

Hey ladies!

CB- Just jump DH w/o making a big to-do...don't even mention your fertile window. :rofl:

Gigs- My first two are 17 mos apart...I was pg with Ozzy when Hannah was 9 months old. I wouldn't change a thing about that age spread. They're so close, and are bffs. &#128513;

Dobs- Hopefully everyone is feeling better soon.

Tex- Hey, I'm glad you're still here!

Not much to say here. Just cuddled on sofa, nursing Char. She rolled from front to back today!!! Big girl! <3


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that&#8217;s a good point re: jealousy. I&#8217;ve seen some moms do really well with preventing that, but for sure it&#8217;s gotta be hard. I think honestly every age gap has its pros and cons.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks wook, that's exactly what I need to hear! Aww what a big girl rolling over! :cloud9: 

Sorry about your slacker sibs Tex. I feel ya. I get bitter sometimes that responsibility has fallen on me for things given i'm the youngest and the only girl...but oh well. iiwii. I am ok doing it though because my folks (especially mom) have done soooooo much for me. I know my bro would help if he were closer. I am just crossing my fingers he gets a job offer on this coast!


----------



## gigglebox

Well said shae :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad he's eating better. It's a bit scary when they are so tiny.

CB, Nuala is adorable:) :) and yay for fertile window.

Texas :rofl: salty bitch. No, I feel you. Sometimes I get those feelings too. Also, hope she's right. After all this time how amazing to be blessed with twins :)

As far as age gaps and favorites . My bro and I are 2 1/2 years apart. We got aling well but grew up 800 miles apart after I turned 5 due to divorce. I would get so excited come Christmas break and summer vacation when I could finally see him again. When he came to visit it really felt like he was favorite of mom's. I couldn't understand then that she wasjust trying to get as much time with him as she could. 

A big part of the reason i want 3 is if something were to happen, I want them to have a sibling still. I know this sounds so horrible, but grieving my brother and not having a sibling anymore really sucks. 

Anyways onto less depressing things.


I'm trying to not symptom spot but failing. I was nauseated this morning, very bloated and gassy this afternoon. Also, thirsty. Tesring to commence in aboit 36 hours.


----------



## Cppeace

Eh as am 1 of 3, I am opposed to 3 kids. 2 or 4 is the magic numbers to me. No middle kid syndrome. As a middle kid I had the experience.


----------



## TexasRider

Fluek- at this point twins would be overwhelming to me. Plus Ive given away 80% of our baby stuff. So we would have to start over and do it x2. But if we were blessed with twins we would be thrilled once the shock wore off..... i think. But my mother in law has not been wrong on a gender yet- so thats something 

This age gap would be larger than I wanted but sometimes things dont work out they way you want them to. And she still may never get a sibling. You just never know though. 

I am the oldest so I have no knowledge of middle child syndrome other than noting that my sister definitely has it-lol


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls

I have full knowledge of middle child syndrome as i am the middle one lol. My mum had 3 girls, we are 2.5-3ish yrs apart, theres almost a 6yr age gap between my older sis & youngest but now we all grown up we all get on really well which is really nice.. only my youngest sis is the one who went to uni & got married & did the house buy thing the right way around (which doesnt bother me) no kids as yet.. but shes slightly up her own butt tbh & abit opinionated but other than that shes ok haha! 

Tex, I always wanted 4 children, big family, even numbers etc but im struggling to get my third :haha: 

Gigs - Riley has very silvery blonde hair so completely diff to Nuala, his hair is from me & hers is from her Dad. SO doesnt have red hair but he did when he was her age & although hes a darker blonde mix with a slight red tone, when his beard/stubble starts growing through loads is proper Ginger, she does look sooooo much like him its uncanny, i cant see alot of me in her but others say they can. Do your boys look more like you or your Hubs? 

Shae, hope you get some rest as so tired bless you.. 

Wooks i like your cheeky thinking hahaa! 

Omg Flueks testing day tomorrow ahhhhhhh!!! Your very symptomatic & i have everything crossed for you, im gonna check out your Chart in just a minute, so excited for you eeee!!! 

Afm, i had a few wines last night, so mini hang today but nothing a couple of coffees wont cure ha ha! Hadnt seen my friend for a few weeks & her baby is 9 months old & she was all &#8216;come round, i need to be silly & drink&#8217; lol! Im easily swayed, no asking me twice :rofl: but.. came home & got some jiggy jiggy with SO, half way through im like you know the drill, when you get close etc.. did he pull out - did he hell! So i got some juice haha! Havent had any ov twinges this morning as yet so i may have even ovulated yesterday, im gonna get some ov sticks today & post some line porn lol i like that there will be 2 lines on them haha!


----------



## claireybell

Upon looking - Flueks you have no chart hahaa! If you were temp-tracking, i bet your chart would look ace :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb go you!!!!!! I will be rooting for those little swimmers to SWIM! Yesss line porn...post away! 

Fluek, actually death of anchild was a consideration of ours, also if one is infertile (our first had two undescended testes so not impossible) and maybe the other doesn't want kids, hopefully a third will increase odds of our lineage continuing. Crazy things to think about but yes, we thought of them. 

Oh cb about looks...ds1 is a prooer mix but i think he looks more like me. Ds2 resembled hubs' side of the family but doesn't look quite like either of us, I don't think? Sometimes he looks like my BIL and when he's really drowsy he looks like my brother lol. Genetics are weird.

Tex i was really hoping for no more than a 4 year age gap between 1&2. Sadly my body/life had different ideas...but five years has been great. Ds1 has adapted extremely well. Ge gets possessive over toys sometimes but it's been very cute watching him pull out books and read to Lev <3


----------



## gigglebox

Where are y'all today? I'm still limping along, hopefully at the end of whatever I have. I'm starting to suspect it's food poisoning...hubs had a bit of mine, which explains why he just has(had?) the shits, i had a whole meal and am suffering appropriately. Lowish fever, not crazy high and no puking which is why i am not thinking flu...or this is a very merciful flu. Idk.

Only thing is the food in question was consumed about 4-5 days before symptoms...6 days for hubby :-k


----------



## claireybell

Just logged on :wave:


----------



## Cppeace

I'm being a slug-a-bug myself.


----------



## claireybell

Yes genetics are weird, Riley looks lots like me & our side of Family, he really looks like my Dad as a lil un & my nephew, very weird how the likeliness pops out here n there :) 

Having more ov pains this afternoon so probs not ov&#8217;d yet.. but SO is out with his friend for food & drinks this afternoon/evening so no doubt he&#8217;ll be feeling horny when he gets home - if i not asleep hahaa im soooooo tired zzzzZ! Could always get a morning hump but il still tell him to do the drill then the balls in his court or the swimmers in this case ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Didnt manage to get my hands on any ov sticks either today pffft! Annoyed


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m at Starbucks grading being irritated cuz ex got so egging annoying and first supervised visit today vomkt


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no! Is there still time to make it to the store? 

Slug it up cpp! I'm sluggin' but i feel guilty. I haven't done anything productive since Wednesday:( i keep getting up to try and be useful then things start going south :(

Oh cb a drunk hubby?! No doubt you'll have an easy time getting some jiggy juice!


----------



## Jezika

Im on BB when I should be studying for an exam next week, argh.

Gigs it sounds sinilar to what Tilly and I just had. We had fever for a day and then the shits for a week. I seemed to catch her virus a week after hers began. Also, SOMEHOW, the diarrhea has gifted me with another haemorrhoid, and this time its realltnlainful and does not seem to be going away even with the unfortunately named Anusol.

Had Tillys passport photos done this week. She looks so cute
 



Attached Files:







3375AAB3-234C-45A4-973B-DAFBAD5A852E.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Woooo go get some cb

Jez so cute! Are you planning a trip or just to have?

Gigs sorry you&#8217;re still feeling awful :(

G2g


----------



## gigglebox

Awww tilly is such a doll! Sorry Jez about your b hole. I think mine leftover from pregnancy have just become raw with all the grossness.

Wow tmi alert.

Dobs we must have posted at the same time...so does that mean he has supervised visitation only or just while things are still in litigation?

Also i'm jealous. I want coffee :cry:


----------



## claireybell

Jez Tilly is ooober cute :)


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Tilly Manilly!!! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

For now it&#8217;s supervised and they will make a report

Lol my coffee was decaf and meh. I have a headache from grading and not sleeping cuz the asshole spent all early morning being an ass


----------



## gigglebox

I hope he pulls the stick out of his booty.

This chick owes me $260 for a painting class I did at her house. I supposed to be meeting her right now. I'm sitting in my car and she is not answering her phone.

Wtf. I'm so f'ing irritated, especially since i'm out here ans burning up with a return of my damn fever and agggghhhh. Stomach is cramping. Hope I don't crap on my car seat :lmao:

Totally my own fault, she wrote me a check but i lost the damn thing. But still, I apologized repeatedly, she said it was fine and i have been offering to meet her all week any time and place and she's been unresponsive. Finally get her to agree and i'm being stood up.

I am not above small claims court if she wants to play that game! Problem is she is sweet as a peach, loving god fearing mom when i talk to her...her actions tell a different story -.-


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo sorry gigs that sucks!!! Hope she shows soon :(


----------



## claireybell

That&#8217;s crappy Gigs.. has she shown up yet?


----------



## claireybell

.


----------



## claireybell

Please dont poop on your carseat.. if u feel the need to chuff - hold it in Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I totally pooped my pants once. Fart gone horribly wrong thankfully my boss assumed need new pants was AF lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg hahahhahahahahhahah 

She stood me up!!! Texted me 25 minutes later said she would being it to my house later. No apology. Still hasn't shown up -.-

I'm about to show up at her place with officer BIL in tow :haha: GIMME MUH DAYUM MUNNIE


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I definitely say take someone with you if you do. Fxed she actually brings it and soon

I&#8217;mso effkng tired ffs I should have just gone to bed but ex was being such a bitch I got sucked into arguing


----------



## gigglebox

In person or was he blowing up the phone with texts? You gotta treat him like an annoying little boy...ignore ignore ignore!


----------



## DobbyForever

Basically I was like hes recovering from a cold and then ex was like cancel the visit then and I said no you can and then he was like rage youre a b* and a bad Mom and you just want my money blah same shit different day

Im just sitting there like this meme
 



Attached Files:







CBC3CFE7-0E57-4CBC-BB25-1A46F00E16EC.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ladyoflocksle

Well totally bummed......af showed up :( Just really disappointed because it has been 4 years this month that I had my m/c. I guess I won't be giving my DH a surprise BFP for his b-day tomorrow. Well I am going to go wallow in self pity...I am also fighting off some kind of sickness, too, hope it isn't another round of the flu :( Sorry for being a downer. I hope everyone who is ttc gets their BFP's!!


----------



## wookie130

Lady- :hugs: I'm sorry, sweetie. I'm sure DH is happy just to have you in his life. :hugs:

Gigs- That bizsnatch best be givin' you your money!!! Maybe you should have shat on her front step... :rofl:

Dobs- Go lay your baby boy down, and then go lay your own tired self down. It is 7:39 pm, and I'm ready for sleep.

But my DH has made it pretty clear that he intends to jump my bones tonight. I hope I wake up enough for it to not get weird. :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Lol Wooks. Any danger of inadvertently TTC #4?

Lady Im sorry :( I know thats wouldve been a wonderful surprised. I agree with Wooks though - Im sure he feels lucky enough to have you in his life.

Gigs has she turned up with you $$$ now? Id feel utterly mortified if I owed someone money with any delay at all, even if the delay wasnt originally my fault. Except my bff, but we tight so she doesnt mind if I keep forgetting to give her money for takeout.

Dobs, sorry about le ex. Id probably be unable to resist an exchange rather than sleep either. Hope you have some good text evidence to back yourself up at least.

Oh in other news we called the police on some new tenants near us who were having their second ragingly loud party this week and I watched through the peephole as the police banged on their door and then told them to turn (their) f***ing music down! multiple times. It was sooooo satisfying after having to listen to their reverberating music in my bedroom till 5am the other day.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I&#8217;m fairly certain that when wooks had Charlotte they also fixed her, aka no more babies.


----------



## claireybell

Jez we&#8217;ve had that a couple of times, its so satisfying when the old Bill get involved & then they HAVE to turn music down :haha: hope u get a better nights kip tonight hun. 

Gigs omg she still not coughed up the dough?? Get BIL & go collect! 

Ohhhh Dobby :rofl: ive done it once.. i got caught off guard when i was pg with Riley LOL! Not my finest hr hahaaa! Sorry ex is being a pain but at least you got text evidence if him being a #%^*><$

No humpy for me last night but SO is hanging this morning but still wants some lol il keep ya&#8217;ll posted ;) still having some ov twinges:thumbup: 

Sorry period arrived Lady :hugs: 

Nuala having a nap atm so i may hop in shower & paint my nails lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh getting yourself gussied up there cb, i see what you're doing!!!

THE BITCH NEVER SHOWED! I am so livid. I know it's my fault but damn, stand me up twice and no apology. Godly woman my ass. I mean maybe she is but she sure as shit isn't a considerate woman!

Dobs i love those meme. Very fitting. I agree i hope he texted those lovely words of praise to you so you can share them later.

Lady, so sorry:( but i can almost guarantee your SO doesn't mind as much as you do. Ttc doesn't consume men the way it does us. Just relax, try to take it easy and enjoy him on his bday <3 

Jez i wish you could have recorded that!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs sorry she stood you up. It's shameful. You feeling better today?

CB go get some jiggy juice 

Dobby, ugh, well I hope he just digs a hole for himself at court. I hate you have to go through this, but I'm proud of your strength.

Wooks, haha, DH says I smack him in my sleep if he gets a bit frisky. I'm not very cooperative while sleeping.

Jez glad it got sorted. People can be so inconsiderate. I bet it felt good watching the police get onto them.

AFM, sorry I was MIA yesterday. Worked then spent time with family and hubs. I did read. Can't remember everything. So i tested, I'm thinking I see a super squinter. I can't catch on camera though. It's on a frer so here's hoping. At lesst I think my intuition was right. I'll test again the 1st as AF should be here on 28th if she's coming.


----------



## gigglebox

YOU'RE GOING TO MAKE US WAIT UNTIL THE FIRST???!!! Why must you torture us so?! :haha:

I am feeling better, my stomach is still cramping is still cramping and I feel weak as heck...but i've lost 6lbs since Wednesday so i'm not surprised. I need food that is both tolerable but also gives me fuel...but what :-k thanks for asking :)

Aghhh can't wait for your new test. You should share your pic anyway even if we can't see the line :) you know we're testaholics here


----------



## Flueky88

Well, I just don't want to see bfn or more squinters. :blush:

Wow that's a lot if weight in a short time. Maybe some peanut butter on toast. The protein help keep you freling fuller. Toast is a good bland food.

Alright here is my super squinter that isn't catchble by camera.
 



Attached Files:







20180225_081648.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## DobbyForever

Lady sorry :(. Hugs lttc is rough but some people do still get their babies so dont give up hope hugs hugs 

Wooks lol I periodically go to sleep at 7:30-8. A is down by 7 and I pump then go to bed because he doesnt STTN so I get 9-10 hours of broken sleep (minimum three wake ups)

Jez ugh I hate inconsiderate neighbors hopefully thats the end of that

Gigs seriously not cool :(. Sorry

Thanks ladies he was going on and on about his money so im Just gonna be like notice how my priority is Aiden and how respectful I am meanwhile he cant say enough bad things about me and only cares about his money. Then he had the wrong paci and lied saying it was right and im Like dumbass im a paci expert thats not the right brand liar eye roll


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I hear you I lost 9lbs being sick and A only gained 5oz in a month. :(

Fluek fxed!!!


----------



## gigglebox

The weight loss is bitter sweet. I feel weak but skinny! :haha: plus if i lose .2 lbs then i finally win that bet with my MIL hahaha

Fluek I totally see something especially toward the top, i'll keep my fingers crossed!

I may try toast later. I had a banana which was well tolerated, then hubs gave me half a clementine because "you need vitamin c" and it feels like acid burning my throat now -.-


----------



## gigglebox

So i did a stupid thing :haha: even though i got af i took another cheapie test! Definitely bfn. But i felt pretty queasy like this last time so of course i had to double (quadruple?) check! 

Uggggghhhh so sick of being sick! This is day 5! Really thought i'd be better today. Felt better this morning!

Sorry i just have to bitch!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao gigs i&#8217;ve Done that no judgement 

Yeah the weight loss is bittersweet


----------



## Cppeace

Fill better Gigs


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you!

How's everyone else???

And where did M&S disappear to?
Also I'm legit about to pm J and tell her to come update


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I hear ya. Sometimes you gotta go to bed super early. Honestly before her I liked going to bed at 10. 

Also sounds like he's digging his own grave. Hate you have to go through that abuse though.

Gigs, well at least if I'm imagining a line, I'm not the only one who sees it. I'm definitely not saying anything to DH unless I get a better line.

Oh trust me, I think almost everyone has tested after AF in case is wasn't AF as we've all heard of these women that bleed like AF while pregnant. 

I know, I get a bit worried about J. I hope she's alright. 

M&S miss you too.

I miss campn a lot too. I wonder how her, Ben, and Jules are. 

Cppeace hope that's an implantation dip.


----------



## gigglebox

The annoying thing is i felt like i saw a faint shadow. I put it down and was like, nope, not doing this, i'll come back at 10 minutes. Then i forgot until 20 minutes! And at that point of course there was an obvious, pink test line but I can't trust it at 20 minutes! Besides, i'd be, like, 19dpo today so would certainly have a very dark line that would show immediately. 

Anyway my fever has returned so i'm sure it's just a bug. Calling in my mom for reinforcements again, even though i feel guilty but she basically insisted. I feel hungry but when i get up i just feel sick -.- so annoying.

I miss campn too! I wonder if she ever stalks us ;) 

Anyway i hope that's a legit line and not the type i've been seeing on my frer's. Did you keep it? How did it dry?

Dobby i went back to the start of this thread and read up a little - LOL so much has changed! I was talking about legitimately having my uterus removed after baby #2, and here we are discussing 4 freakin' kids!!! :rofl: good thing I didn't pursue that!!! :lol:


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks Fleuk, Time will tell.


----------



## blablamana

Hi, 
I've been a long time lurkernand friend of Campn. She is doing well. I'll let her know that you are asking about her!

Second ofball, you ladies rock! Ivet had some convos with J and M&S in the the past.

I'm definitely not ttc (Irish twins), but I would still want to be part of this group. Please let me know!
I have a almost 17 month old son and 5.5 month old girl.



Let me know if I am welcome. If not, totally understand.


----------



## claireybell

Fingers crossed Cpeace :) 

So i just did some BnB stalking.. Campn last did a post on the family forum back in October but nothing on J.. her last post was on this Thread whenever that was.. i do hope shes ok. I have her email weirdly enough as i sent her a pic of a faint test line when i was ttc in 2015 with Nuala as i couldnt post pics then for some reason, may bit abit strange to receive an email from me out the blue though Lol!


----------



## claireybell

Hi Blablah :wave: more than welcome i love this chat thread hehe everyones lovely & we do chat some random stuff haha! Oh yes say hi to Camps x


----------



## gigglebox

Hi blah! OF COURSE you're welcome! Thanks for the update on campn :) ooooh irish twins! I'm still waiting to see if my SIL is expecting an irish twin. Was yours planned or a happy surprise? We are talking about ttc this month but that would put only a 18month gap between kids and that's a little scary! I can't imagine less than a year! How do you like it?

Cb i sent her a private message here. Depending on her settings, it should forward to her personal email. At least i get notices that way with pm's :-k


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Gigs that&#8217;s pants about the fever.. get some drugs in you! Hope you kick it over night! 

Ive totally poas during my period before aswell Lol just because its been slightly lighter than usual.. because you do hear about these women who have periods when pg & have no idea until a lil further along


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb :) i was takinf meds for pain/headache but now i'm just going to ride the fever and hope it COOKS the illness away! How's the ov pain coming along? Did you get jiggy juice or opk's?


----------



## claireybell

Ooh hope she replies :) 

Blah, For a quick update on info, we arent ttc but using the pull out method, had a woopsie in January & fell pg but sadly miscarried 2 wks ago.. my partner doesnt really want anymore but the pg made me realise i kinda do want a third. We have a nearly 6yr old & 18 mobth old :)


----------



## claireybell

No but SO wants so naughties after his shower hahaa ok then :) still no opks as we had dinner at inlaws today but still hsving ov pain on my good side ha ha id laugh my butt off if i was again this cycle Lol!


----------



## Cppeace

Pretty much everyone is welcome here.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I got rid of it. Didn't want to keep guessing at it. 

Sorry you are ill with fever. Glad your mom is coming though. 

Bla everyone is welcome. So..... welcome :) do you want to have a third eventually, undecided, or definitely not? Just curious. 

CB bahaha he's leaving is hangig too. Ot really would be something if it happened again this cycle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Im tired. Out with my parents.

Went to change As diaper and I cannot even r_r sad thing is this is progress
 



Attached Files:







7F9F206A-E010-498F-94FA-F96BB92F5449.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I missed like a whole page of posts lol willread later


----------



## Cppeace

Everything smells weird, like burning or poop. I mean everything.


----------



## gigglebox

Hope it's a good sign!
Ahhh you all are killing me with your late testing!

Wonder what he was thinking dobs. "What's all this extra material for? Oh well!"


----------



## DobbyForever

Bla I agree totally welcome! Hang out, obsess over charts and tests, listen to me b* about my life ;)

Gigs :(. Sorry you have a fever now. Time to see a doctor? I know A&#8217;s pediatrician always warns of a new fever or fever that hits days after symptoms since it could mean things have gone bacterial and requires antibiotics? Idk if that&#8217;s the same for adults in any case :(

Also yeah idk and his lawyer said in court who has issues changing a diaper? It&#8217;s so easy r_r obs your client but it is true weird as it looks it didn&#8217;t leak like the last one would have

Cb did you boom boom? I wish you could do an opk inquiring minds hehe

Peace ditto hope it&#8217;s implantation and that temp jumps back up and leads to a bfp

J is still posting vids on YouTube but tbh I never have time to watch YouTube anymore. Her last batch of uploads was two days ago and it appears to be at a lake. She sounded happy. Looks like she is back with her husband because he was in a vid from 3 days ago and referred to himself as asshole husband


----------



## Jezika

Dobs oh weird I usually get emails about Js YouTube posts but havent got any in ages. But I hate using YouTube now. So damn confusing it makes ragey. Glad shes okay though. Also I didnt see much wrong with the diaper so was confused. But thats coz thats how DH does it too. Eye roll.

Gigs I totally did record the police shutdown through the peephole. Did you get your money back yet btw? Did she apologize? If only she just asked herself WWJD.

Flueks, something definitely caught my eye! REALLY want to see more. Dont wait!

CPP you have the discipline of a seasoned monk. I am both impressed by and infuriated with you ;) Also, I didnt initially realize the context of your burning poop post so was really confused, esp off the back of the diaper pic that also had me baffled.

Everything else has dropped out of my mind.

Merrghhh.


----------



## Jezika

Oh hi Blabla! Irish twins - love it! Ditto on wondering whether you want more.


----------



## claireybell

Jez - discipline of a seasoned monk HAHAAA love it!! 

SO does the nappy like that aswell Dobs.. eyeroll indeed, if he ever sorts Nualas nappy before bed, i re-do it before her milk so it dont leak lol men!! 

No bang bang for me sadly as SO wasnt feeling that great later on.. but tbh i had 1 good helping & half a helping lol a few days ago and both with ov pains, havent had any this morning so far so this morning so maybe ov&#8217;d yesterday? Im going grocery shopping this morning & SO is at work so il be getting some ov sticks woop! If they are slightly neg il def know i ovulated yesterday i bet eeeep! Omg lol

Hope your fever did one over night gigs & your feeling lots better today hun. I had some eggs on toast last night for supper & it made me think of you & your chicks/ducks. Are u still selling eggs? 

Ohh did J split with her new hubs then?? Wonder if they not ttc conceive anymore..

Flueks if i post some frers to you first class airmail will you pee before the 1st lol! Im on the edge of the toilet seat here :haha: 

Ooooh cpeace funky smells in early pg are very common... fx this is it hun! Your insem timing was great aswell :)

Ive re added my ff chart for speculation of bd & cm lol. If Nuala was sleeping straight through every night i would temp track aswell esp for BC but i never get a full nights kip zzzzZ


----------



## gigglebox

Such exciting developments! I can't wait for tests! Cpp i'm hoping you cave and test early, too.
Maybe i'm alone in this but i always found a negative test easier to swallow than af just showing up. I know a lot of people disagree...

Thanks for the well wishes! I haven't moved around yet but upon waking i have a killer headache. I don't think i'm feverish anymore though...but I wasn't yesterday morning either. Hmm queasiness appears to still be present. I'll give the advice nurse a ring later. 

Also i'm thinking about conducting a first signal experiment. I'm intrigued by yesterday's test...i know i'm not pregnant, what I'm curious about is exactly what time the evap line showed up. When i remembered to check at 20 mins it was akin to my positive at 11/12dpo. So just how fast do evaps show on those??? I plan to find out!


----------



## gigglebox

Science experiment cancelled due to illness.
I peed in a cup, and it's so crazy dark i'm like damn, i need to hydrate better...and as i'm standing there i just feel so crappy and weak thw idea of not laying down for 20 minutes just didn't sound good. Maybe an experiment for a later date.

For now, rest, then an appointment this afternoon. Hope this ends soon...i'm bummed because this will surely push my ovulation back which i was hoping to avoid since, if we did get pregnant this month, i wanted a November date as you all know...oh well.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- sorry sickness is lingering. Im battling some kind of sinus junk right now. My ears ache and stuffy nose sore throat etc... 

Finally got crosshairs this morning but I had to play with the temps and bump them up just a teeny bit. A few hundredths of a degree so I pretty ok that I ovulated but we shall see if AF shows up on time. I mean there is an outside chance I could get preggo but its definitely an outside chance....


----------



## gigglebox

Looks like your other symptoms coincide with the temps :thumbup:

Sorry you're feeling crappy! I've never had a sinus infection but I hear they can be miserable


----------



## claireybell

Oh Tex sinus inf are awful, i suffer with them every time i have a bad cold, big hugs. Your charts looking great esp with that dip eeee! 

Sorry your feeling guff still Gigs, illness is everywhere atm! 

Uk is just about to be hit by mass of Snow, its called &#8216;the beast from the east&#8217; lol! Im slightly excited, Riley&#8217;s never seen snow before eeeee! 

Nowhere & i mean NOWHERE had OPK&#8217;s today! Im so &#8216;d off but funnily enough, Frer dbl packs were at a reduced price, typical! I was tempted to by but thought no as i would pee on one now ha ha! My ov pains are here & very crampy with it, also have backache aswell.. fx for runpy pumpy later lol


----------



## TexasRider

I added my bd in. We did it Thursday which apparently was O day. My temps arent super stellar but honestly they never have been great. I think its because my normal temp tops out during the day around 97.8 or so when Im feeling fine. So if i have a temp of 99 or so i feel like i am dying.


----------



## Cppeace

I was supposed to test today but forgot. My temp though continues to flirt with the cover line. As long as it remains above I will test tomorrow.


----------



## blablamana

Wow, i'm not used to forums anymore haha. 
Thanks for accepting me into the group!

Flueks: I was advised to not get pregnant anymore. My uterus is an idiot and I was on bedrest from 23 weeks onwards because of contractions and Iugr.. she was fine luckily.
So no more babies, I think.

Dobby: I'm glad you chose to leave ex-so. A is way better off with you. 
Youare one dedicated momma!

Gigs: happy accident! Actually the day before I did a test I was like "how nice to just be with the three of us... Maybe we should wait 3 years instead of 1-2?" That didn't work out obviously. 
They are 11 months and 2 weeks apart, because she was a month early as well. It's rough but they adore each other. 
My 17 monthold just hugs her all the time, gives her kisses and lets her pull on his hair. It's adorable. 

I'll read up on everyone later, Sophie is awakw


----------



## gigglebox

Boo cb no digitals! That is exciting about the snow. We didn't get any *really* good snow this year, but we did get one storm significant enough that Des could go sledding. He has hated snow until this year so that was exciting! He loved it.

Blah, sorry your uterus put a stop to more kiddos! Sounds like you have your hands full though!

Cpphope temp goes back up!

Afm...

The chick who owes me money continues to ignore me. I'm not pushing it right now since I'm sick but I'll be blowing up her phone in a couple days. Or maybe i should go lick her mail... :-k

Been diagnosed with a GI virus. Pretty sure that appointment could have happened over the phone instead of at an office 30 minutes away -.- took all my energy. Gonna try to nap now

Zzzzz


----------



## blablamana

Aaargh i had this entire post and BAM gone. 

Cpp: fingers crossed!
Tex: hugs, got my fingers crossed for you too
Gigs: that lady'd better pay you. Hope you feel better soon
Flueks: totally saw that squinter!

Pff we have a neighbor two houses away from us that isn't 100%(her husband warned us when we moved in) and it's exhausting. She is very kind but she follows me around when I go outside; she hurries outside. Now, she is ringing our door everyday to ask if I want to come to her house for coffee. I know I have to do it but bwuhhh. Exhausting. She means well. 

Thomas is teething again, his incisors are coming in. He is the king of tantrums today. 
I'm tired lol


----------



## Cppeace

I grew up in the country and hate having neighbors.
I'm nice to everyone but they like to do things that drive me nuts, like steal plants from my front yard and and call the police because my geese honk when I feed them.


----------



## Flueky88

CB enjoy the snow. I'm looking forward to you tww.

Gigs, V didn't like the snow this year. I'm sure she will like it when she's older. I wonder why you can't seem to get over this stomach virus. Meh, hope you feel better. Good luck getting your money.

Bla, oh gosh how awful. I'm glad you have your 2 lil babes. I would hate bedrest. Hoping all I'll need is progesterone shots to prevent preterm labor next time. Hubs also wants me to stop working earlier.

Texas feel better.

Cppeace it's so weird about yoyr temp.


AFM, I had some spotting early this a.m. Figured AF was on her way so put a tampon in. I hadn't had AF cramps. Took it out, maybe 10% soiled. However, spotting is not a good sign for me. I think I'm having luteal phase weirdness post partum. 

I've ordered vitex to help lengthen lp. I'll stsrt this week while I'm waiting to try again. I guess I'll start too once AF officially shows.

V has been battling diaper rash turned yeast infection. I bought monistat and DH didn't know why I didnt use applicator :rofl:
Love him :)


----------



## gigglebox

Blah, that is such an uncomfortable situation! I definitely do not miss living in the suburbs and having weird neighbors.

Cpp i'm sure i've asked before but how much acreage do you have? Are you that close to neighbors that the geese are that loud?

I always hear my neighbors roosters across the road. It does make me wonder who can hear my geese...

Speaking of which our goose is sitting on 13 eggs!!! All fertile. I'm hoping she does better this time with them. Last time she crushed a couple and the rest were fully developed in the shell but didn't hatch for some reason. It was sad actually:(

Fluek when is af officially due? I am bummed for you! I swore i saw a line :/ if progesterone is an issue is that something you need to take at the beginning of pregnancy too? Poor V with the diaper rash! I find baby aquaphor works wonders for rashes. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Flueky88

I've been having 12 to 13 day lp mostly since I've had V. So tomorrow or Wednesday. 

Progesterone with V's pregnancy didn't seem to be an issue. I'm not sure if my hormones are out of whack since having her or supplements hid things. I stopped supplements when I got bfp. I only spotted with V one in first tri. It was after sex so not a progesterone issue then. Temps were also nice and high. Bbt woukd give me more insight but not wanting to do it at this point.


Aquafor is what my step MIL uses. DH swears it makes her worse. That was many months ago and wgen we used pampers. I seem to always fight a rash with pampers. The monistat is doing great. I normally use A&D for prevention and it's great. I think a couple of factors caused her diaper rash gone yeast infection. 

At least she isn't crying during changes and sge isn't trying to scratch. So she must me feeling better.

Sorry for being so long winded. I'll let you guys know if AF shows.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx you feel better soon! 
How are your geese already sitting on eggs! I probably know, we have the last bit of snow melting. 

We got new neighbors on the vacant lot next to us last year. They expect to start building in 6 weeks. Ugh on the other hand they invited our sheep over for some gracing at the back of their property. 

Oh, and hubby might be ok with us getting 3 pigs this year. They make great rototillers, and when they are done and grown I can expect great bacon!


----------



## gigglebox

If we could afford fencing we would definitely have pigs. They freak me out a bit though...

Honestly, the goose did so well sitting last time that i think ending up with no goslings screwed up her laying schedule. She laid in the fall, too, but i collected all those so she didn't sit. So this late winter/early spring when she started laying again i was like, screw it, let's see what you do. I have a lot of interest in the goslings so fx she doesn't kill them this time!

Fluek glad to hear she's improving <3


----------



## TexasRider

Fx for goslings! I have enough land to have farm animals but i have zero desire to have them. Except maybe chickens but we have coyotes nearby so thats a no go. And i dont want to clean up chicken poop all the time. 

Afm i feel like death. Pretty sure its a sinus infection. If Im not better in a day or two i will go to the dr. Thanks to Tabis set of permanent tubes she just got put in we have met our deductible so I can afford to go see the doctor haha.

The fact that I am sick may be why my temp is significantly higher- or it may be a sign of good progesterone. Time will tell though


----------



## gigglebox

Fx the higher temp is a good sign! Yay for meeting your deductible! 

As far as chickens go...you do have to "muck out" their coop every so often but you don't have to clean up after their poop all the time, as such. You do have to give them food/water regularly, regardless of weather...so depending on your amount of commitment to them you may find them to be quite easy! Don't get ducks though. They are disgusting messy things. Way cuter though ;)

Plot thickens on the money owing lady...she is still ignoring me but I found out she is a pastor's wife! First Lady of a local church -.- surely her husband wouldn't want people to find out his wife is trying to swindle someone out of money...I'm legit thinking of going to her house tonight and hoping he answers the door. I mean seriously. Wtf.


----------



## Flueky88

Quick update, AF arrived this morning. Back to wtt, going to stsrt vitex back up and try to lose some more weight in the meantime. 

Her rash is a yeast infection. Poor thing.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Selfish post - 

Gender scan today- put your bets in!!
 



Attached Files:







6F8C0B5F-546E-4F93-AD74-201506D52F9E.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps I vote boy :)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Heres the nub at 13w x
 



Attached Files:







104EE9CF-E118-4E47-AB3F-E375535FF263.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireybell

Im undecided as the 12wk scan pic was boyish but if im looking at pic pike baby is facing up with feet in the air, i can see lines so it could be a girl hahaa! Im yellow team lol! 

Oh Flueks im sorry af got you hun :hugs: 

Gigs omg really? .. ooooh i bet he haa no idea she owes $&#8217;s! Cheek! 

So i know i been ovulating & no more pains today but we had jiggy this morning & it was pull out but i been peeing tons so i peed on a frer :rofl: like it seriously could ever be pg yet??! Lol #eyeroll it did take the edge off my addiction ha ha


----------



## claireybell

The nub could be either really.. as its 45 degrees or less for a girl isnt it? Il say girl :)


----------



## claireybell

Cute scan piccy thougH Keeps :)


----------



## gigglebox

First pic looks girl but second looks boy :-k I will guess girl!

Fluek sorry about af :( upwards and onwards, hopefully this is your last af for a year!

First Lady has once again read my text and not responded (it's on facebook so indicates when things are seen). I am going to go to her house, just not sure when...


----------



## gigglebox

Cb did you get some joggy juice in the right time frame though? Couple days ago right?


----------



## blablamana

Flueks: poor thing!! May i suggest raw coconut oil? It's anti fungal! And nice and fat. :)


----------



## claireybell

I did indeed Gigs :) im on cd20 atm & got half juice (lol) cd14 & full whack early hrs of cd17 so it could def happen eeek! 

Id be seriously just as p&#8217;d at this woman as u are! How u feeling today?


----------



## claireybell

Flueks have you tried Clotrimazole cream? Thrush cream extenal for us, usually if theres thrush on the bum its caused by whats in their mouth, Nuala had it when she was very little, hope it clears up soon for V x


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhhhh i am so excited for all the two week waiters!!! Too funny you peed on a frer :haha: at least I can count on SOMEONE to test early!

Y'all...I'm so frustrated. I was starting to feel better, then just in the past hour I'm hit with a new type of queasiness and I'm starting to cough -.- If I am coming down with something new back to back with this week long GI crap I am just going to bawl my eyes out.

Thank God for my Mom! I'm going to take care of her so well should she ever need it -- hopefully not ever though!


----------



## claireybell

Haha you can always count on me, i have no will power when it comes to testing. Its because i couldnt get me hands on any OPKS lol waste really as i know I&#8217;ll regret that in about a weeks time lol

Oh no Gigs thats crap hun! Are u Vomiting with it or just the feeling & temp? Bless you :hugs: cold/flu type bugs i can deal with but sick bugs im terrible.. xx


----------



## claireybell

Your mums a star for helping out :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hugs for feeling better soon. We have been dealing with the same cold for about 2 weeks now. For me: no cough, just sore throat for 3 days and snot since then. Seriously I have had snot in colours I didn't even know existed. It's currently all sitting deep in my sinuses and nothing is loosening it, when it gets really bad, it puts pressure on my ears (like on an airplane). 

Love to any grandparent who helps out. Honestly I am a little bit disappointed in my parents when it comes to that. I thought they would be jumping at the opportunity, but they insist on living 1 1/2 hours away, only come when necessary or social protocol dictates. Worst thing is a thing my mom said to mutual friends: "if you can put children into the world, you can look after them". So now we will only ask her in an emergency. The mutual friend told me that last week and she seemed quite shocked by the way it came across when my mom said it to her.


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes that's pretty offensive! No way I would say that to my kids. I would be od my mom's mindset; she points out how many villages have several women helping out with newborns so the mom can rest and recover. 

Ugggh your infection sounds miserable! I hate when it invades your face/head! 

Honestly this has all been tolerable just it's dragging out so freaking long. I can't remember the last time i was sick for more than 3-4 days. Tomorrow will be 8 -.- no puking as yet, just feeling like it a lot! 

Tomorrow is the biggest loser final weigh in! I have to go, sick or not!


----------



## shaescott

Most recent scan looks Girl to me but I don&#8217;t know much about that so I could be totally wrong. Let us know!


----------



## claireybell

Your weight loss will be fab tomorrow gigs, silver linings n all :hugs: 

Pacific your poor thing.. will your Dr not give you any AntiBs? Sometimes it just doesnt clear on its own esp if youve had it before, its worse & im sure its because of previous scarring in the Sinuses :( it feels like you been hit in the face with a frying pan, bug hugs hun!

Oh my.. cant believe your Mum had said that, did she not have any help with you as a child/baby then? 

Gparents usually want to over impose on the lil uns, its an extension of them thats how i see it.. that being said, my mum is sh*t & she lives 5 mins from my house, literally & she never contacts us, her hubs is a massive di*k aswell & i hate him! He hates children & so he always whisks her away at birthdays, crimbo etc so he doesnt have to see us! She never offers to have them or anything, ladt time she saw Nuala was the week before Christmas last year & she said how much she had changed in like 4 months?! Ummm yes Mum, babies grow fast! SOs mum is always swinging hy so we take full advantage ha ha!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

:blue:
 



Attached Files:







70A71602-FA04-42E1-8C76-A92119B4C288.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gigglebox

Look at that tallywhacker! All boy! Congrats, they are a ton of fun!


----------



## Cppeace

Here Gigs some line porn for you  
I test usually 10dpo till AF comes. I'm 11dpo today.


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, I say boy! Just because I have a mom in my circle who has 3 girls and then got a boy ;) he's 6 months old and just got his first hair cut. :haha: she said: no way would she let his hair grow to any length like her girls. Short hair = boy. 

Cb, that sucks about your mom and her spouse. Do you think if it wasn't for her partner would she be more involved?
My mom didn't have any relatives close by, but she did have other moms and neighbors. She also had childcare available after her first and was able to become a full time housewife after #2. 
Today I was talking to another mom who looks after children and with what she charges I am left with $3 per hour after childcare which probably gets eaten up by taxes. So I'd break even..... Sorry, I am whining. 

Gigs, ugh. Hope you feel better soon, and hopefully you won the weightloss challenge ;)

Oh, and I am pretty sure one of my hens is now crowing in the mornings. :haha: I only have one rooster, and they both crow at the same time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Long day been reading but tired af. I&#8217;m so overwhelmed I called my mom crying to get reassurance that it does not make me a bad mom if I stop making A&#8217;s food and just buy jarred food. She always thought it was stupid that I did and only used organic because she fed all her kids jarred food from Safeway and all her kids are awesome in her words but idk I feel like junk

And I know milestones but like A doesn&#8217;t sit, he doesn&#8217;t clap, he doesn&#8217;t babble as much/use consonants anymore, he&#8217;s noticeably looking smaller compared to usual and then don&#8217;t get me started on his peers. Sigh

Congrats on your boy, Keeps! I was thinking blue. Boys are darling


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, don't feel bad about buying jars. You gotta do what you gotta do. And if it makes you feel better, buy the organic pouches and jars. Your kid is fed. That is all that matters. 

As for size, every kid grows and develops different. Remember, he's his own person, an individual, hes one in 7 billion! We should not compare even though our nature wants us to.

L got to "play" with one of his friends today. His friend isb2 weeks older. They have the same height, but I think he weighs more. His friend apparently also has more words. On the other hand, the friend is more handsy (he scratched Ls face!) and L is learning /hearing 2 words for everything where the friend learns one. So its ok, I take my cuddly boy home and will continue to raise him the way I intend to even if that slows down how verbal he is ATM. Same goes for other milestones, we have 3 months left for L to start saying 15-20 more words to hit his milestone.
Don't beat yourself up over it, it's not worth it.


----------



## shaescott

Keeps, congrats on the boy! I bet the girls will adore him!


----------



## shaescott

So I had applied to be an RA because it seriously reduces college costs... I just got the email today that I didn&#8217;t get the job. Sigh. Kinda messes with my plans but I&#8217;ll be okay, just extra broke.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cpp! Not seeing anything but i'm on my phone. How does it look irl?

Shae sorry you didn't get the job. Surely there must be something else you can do to scrape up extra cash...?

Dobs don't beat yourself up, especially over the food! Actually there's an organic jarred brand I use but I can't recall the name...lev loves it. I started out with big diy baby food dreams. I made 6 jars of pumpkin purée and that was it, lol. 

Regarding milestones...I'm glad you mentioned it because i'm quietly freaking out over here again on lev's verbal skills. My SIL and friend who both had babies after me (10 & 20 weeks after me) were texting with me on a group chat and talking about how much their kids babble and youngest obe is saying mama and dada, other is saying daddy :( lev makes some sounds but he does not sit there and babble like that and i'm worrying. I think maybe i'm hyper sensitive because des has speech issues...? Also he seems far more interested in mobilizing than talking. Des was the opposite, was talking way early but pretty late on crawling/walking.

Idk. I'm really worried about having another kids with speech issues. 

Sorry to have turned this onto myself!

Pl, i'm confused about the crowing hen. Do they do that? Or do you mean to say what you thought was a pullet turned out to be a roo?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hugs sorry about the job :(. I thought about RAing then I remembered I hate people and dorms :rofl:

Thanks ladies. I have been buying earth&#8217;s best. My Uber progressive friend swears by them and since they are only carried at raley&#8217;s, Whole Foods, and sprouts it must be hippy dippy (no offense lol I love hippy dippy)

Yeah it&#8217;s crazy like we all KNOW not to compare but it&#8217;s hard not to. My stepdad says it&#8217;s the FB effect and to get off social media lol


----------



## TexasRider

Yes its very hard to not compare your kiddo to others. For example my 2 year old nephew can say all kinds of things and sing and do way more than Tabs could do at 2. when Tabs was 2 she literally had about 12 words. Granted now we know she has autism and has been in speech since she was 18 months. So there was an actual reason why she wasnt progressing along with kids around the same age. 

Temp is looking on point today. Still early but Im feeling more confident that my period will show up when its supposed to at least. I still feel bad but at least I can breathe through my nose- my throat is just super sore this morning. Blah


----------



## claireybell

Fx Tex, its not over until she rears her face.. this could almost def be your month so never lose hope :hugs: 

My phones crap on HD zoom on aswell as i have a cracked cover screen, anything on the line porn Cpeace?? 

All kiddies develop at diff stages Dobs do dont worry hun, Riley was early but Nuala was late in comparison with everything & girls are &#8216;supposedly&#8217; more quicker, not mine Lol! She was 8.5 months or so before just sitting up & she only in the last few months started really babbling loads, they like to watch alot & take it all in :) Both mine had jars, pouches & just mashed food, dont be hard on yourself as your still bf&#8217;ing aswell X

Awww biy indeed hehe! Congrats Keeps, they are lovely & easier to clean up nappues than girls believe me Lol

Pacific most def, she would def be more involved if he wasnt around, she loves the granbabies but whats crap is that he dont like them & shes ok with that??! I think
Its weird! Hes very horrible aswell, his sister doesnt like him either!


----------



## TexasRider

Also my brothers wife is pregnant as yall know. Ive had to help give 2 baby showers in 2 years for her and now i have to help with another one. Her sister always organizes all the sister in laws to throw the shower. At least this one is for a girl but damn Im tired of doing all the food and helping throw a baby shower cause you can look at my brother and get knocked up. Ive been trying since she got pregnant with the first one and still nada. Damn I guess I am still being a salty bitch. Oops. Sorry not sorry. Haha

And my in laws had to rush up to Colorado to be with my brothers sister cause shes starting to have issues but she isnt 37 weeks yet and her hospital basically told her they wont do anything till 39 weeks unless she passes out or the baby is in distress. Man times have changed since i had Tabs. They took her at 37 weeks cause of high blood pressure and pre eclampsia. She has the same symptoms just no protein in urine yet


----------



## Cppeace

I mean, is it just how I was raised or do women get more baby showers than they are supposed to? I was brought up with a woman getting a baby shower for the first baby. That's it. It's basically just to get you a bunch of useful stuff for a first baby. I dunno. I know all the ones I ever was involved with only had one. 

Anywho, 
here's my 12 dpo hpt


----------



## gigglebox

Again can't see anything but wondering how it looks irl?

Around here the first is a shower, then they call the rest "sprinkles"; like a celebration of the next baby and some smaller useful things, maybe toys, chewers, diapers, etc.

Personally I had a shower for ds2 but that was because we said we were "one and done" and got rid of everything and were basically starting from scratch, with the exception of the crib & changing table (although it was atop a dresser ds1 was using so we then had to buy him a dresser).

Cb that is just awful. Seriously, how can you date a person who hates your family, especially KIDS?!

Tex I wish I could say anything other than "I'm sorry" that would just pick your spirits right up :hugs: 

So money lady texted me today and said "can you meet today? I want to take care of this, it's troubling me".
WTF???!!! Troubling HER...?! I've only been trying to get in touch with your crazy money-withholding ass for over a week!!!

Of course I said yes and no response! Driving me crazy!


----------



## claireybell

That kinda thing drives me mad Gigs, people message, you reply like straight back with less than a minute & then its like they vanish again for another 3 days??!! Grr! Haha its bothering her.. love it! Should name a book after her The guilt of the pastors wife :haha: 

We only do the one shower here & thats it usually.. unless you have rich friends that want to do one for every child.. that be lovely ha ha! We dont do sprinkles either, there was 4 yr gap between our 2 & we had to get lots new as the first lot of bits was second hand, the shower gifts was things like nappy cake, clothes, tid bits etc.. 

Sorry Tex, i can imagine thats gut twisting for you hun, big hugs my lovely :hugs: 

& i know, my mums fine with having him not like kids m, its strange if u ask me & he never liked us much as youngsters, well young teenagers anyway.. he dont like me much as i gave him s**t alot lol! Oops!


----------



## Cppeace

I can ee something but it likely is just the test strip I'm seeing. My temp did go back up though so at least I should have another day on the LP


----------



## TexasRider

Well my sis in law has full blown showers for her kids. Which wouldnt be so bad if her kids werent so close together. New bedding for each kid etc. shes so fancy haha but it is what it is. Its more her sister that wants to throw them and gets us to help. I think it makes her feel more important and needed to throw showers. Like look at me and what fabulous things Im doing for my dear sister. I mean it sucks that shes having another baby but it wasnt as heart breaking as when she announced the second one.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey girls. Thanks for all the suggestions on her rash. I didn't day but we got prescription nystatin for the yeast. Its 75% better. 

Keeps. I know you only pictured girls, but you will love him and it'll be exciting for a boy :) 

Grandparents, my dad lives 800 miles away. I'm not sure his plan when he retires. He asks about V all the time though. My mom is great and babysits like every Saturday. My MIL is getting better, but not great. She lives the closest, but my mom sees more and my mom lives about 1 hr away. 

Pureed your own foods. Never have. It's fine if you want to and have time. It's great just feeding your child too :)


I'm sorry, I have read but little retention. Had a pretty busy night and had to be up at 6 to do a visit at 7. Oh well, I earned a good amount last night and I really could use it.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and cppeace, I can't quite see it but never know. Glad temp went up though


----------



## claireybell

Nuala was given Nystatin aswell Flueks.. sorted hers out great :thumbup: 

Do you have any symptoms CPeace? Fx my lovely


----------



## claireybell

Tex your temp is soaring!


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and Dobs, I never pureed foods. Ok, maybe I tried once, but we mainly stuck to finger foods and foods he can mush and gum between the gums.


----------



## gigglebox

FINALLY met mrs godly and got my money, part in check and part in cash...well i roll down the road and when i get to a light i look at the check and it has someone else's name on it  so i text her and she says that's her...??? Yeah ok you sketchy lady! I get home and start doing research on her...so far I discovered she has court ordered rulings owing places money, $500 to a furniture store and another $2000 to an apartment complex! 

So fingers crossed this check clears but if not I will be raising hell to her husband! No pun intended...


----------



## Flueky88

Tex oh yeah, CB is right. Here's hoping. How's sinus infection?

Gigs, oh man that's awful. I hope it doesn't bounce but it isn't sounding very good. Are you feeling better tonight?

Pacific, yeah I try to give V stuff that kinda dissolves easy like small pinch of toast. I mashed a piece of carrot but she wasn't liking that at all lol. Oh and it's crazy how childcare expenses can render working pointless. I'm very fortunate and pay $30/day. I use 3 days a week. I know things are a bit cheaper in my area but we also don't get paid as much as other areas in the country.

I bought a dead sea mud mask thing. I'm going to try it tonight. I also think some wine is in order since AF arrived.


----------



## TexasRider

Still feeling kinda rough. Not as congested but now my throat is super sore. And i had to run errands in the rain after work and I didnt have enough time to change before Childrens bible club. So I had wet shoes and socks on my feet for 4 hours. Great....

Not sure if my temp is really that high or if its due to sickness but I will take it haha. 

My sister is getting married in June and I am throwing her a bridal shower sometime in May. Im going to be a pro at this stuff when I get done with all these. It will literally be my 3rd in like 6 months!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek if your mask came in plastic poucj kind of thing then I have tried that! Felt good at the time but pretty sure it did nothing lol. But I do love having mini at home spa sessions...a mask, warm bath with epsom salts/essential oils and a book....oooh yeah (in my kool aid man voice).

I'm better, was starting to feel feverish again but too tylenol. About to go to sleep i hope.

Yeah i'm fully expecting the check to bounce. On the plus side i think we did well on our biggest loser finale, at least hoping to have a chance at third place where we'll get our buy in money back. We'll get twice as much if we can somehow edge into second. Fx!

Oh scrambled eggs cut up small has been a good starter finger food for us with both kiddos. Still mostly on purees though...but now that i'm back in mom role i plan on adding a bit more solids.

Oh fluek that is a very reasonable price for daycare! There are some places around here in that range but always home daycares and not necessarily licensed.

Oh also, for reasons, I'm pretty certain my SIL is pregnant again O_O I could be wrong but based on an off handed comment my MIL said...i think she is. I'm waiting for her to invite us over or something to tell us. Or maybe she'll wait until Easter...


----------



## pacificlove

OMG, gigs! Honestly I'd try and deposit it through my banking app first. That stuff only goes through a machine and lots of things get missed. No human eyes that look at it. My coworker just deposited a cheque that was dated for 2 weeks later then it was deposited at no problem. 

As for crowing hen: apparently that can happen, mostly when no rooster is around, and I am 100% sure that I only have 1 rooster in my flock, yet I hear two crows at the same time. The hen sounds like a rooster who is just starting to crow. Haha

Flueky, we aren't in the cheapest part of Canada either but in the top 5 for how expensive things get. I wish we had $30 a day options.... But that I imagine is subsidized by the government?


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh new roo crows are the freaking cutest!!! 

So just posting one more time because I just found out we got second place! Boo yah! $130 richer...which incidentally is close to the paint class money I may be screwed out of :rofl: ar least it will be offset a little haha


----------



## TexasRider

Woot! Its always great to win $$! And you lost weight to boot. My sign in fee was only $5 but we weigh in every week and if you gain anything-even .1 of a pound you pay a dollar. I havent had to pay in yet and Im hoping I dont have to! The total pot will be split by a top male and female loser. They go by % of body weight lost not by total pounds. So right now I am in 3rd but I hope I can manage to win haha


----------



## Jezika

Eeek so much to remember and say.

Tex - thats awesome that youre already third. And the wet feet thing makes me cringe. Thats the worst feeling ever! Hoping your temps stay up. A BFP would be so, so sweet. Oh and good for you for planning all these showers. I haaaaaate planning them so much (including subjecting others to planning mine. I declined a bridal shower for the same reason).

Dobs - ditto on not feeling bad. I used to do a lot of organic purée jars too and still do sometimes. Honestly, I was actually quite overwhelmed for a while at the hell id go from exclusively BFing to actually making meals three times a day for her. It seemed like suuuuch an effort (and I wasnt even talking about making puréed myself). Like PL, I just stuck to soft finger foods. Scrambled egg is good like Gigs said. The only time I ever give her homemade purée is when I myself have made soup. Soon hell eat whatever you eat so thatll be nice and easy.

Oh, and yes its soooo hard not to compare to other kids. As Ive said before, I worry about Tillys speech development. A lot of kids her age are saying the names of objects or repeating words pretty well, whereas Tilly only seems to have the vowel a and starting to be able to say o. And of course then I feel like im stunting her with my random use of Hungarian so Ive pulled back on that which is stupid because I KNOW its normal. I have to keep reminding myself that obviously she wont grow up not being able to talk. Similarly, A will obviously sit up, speak and do all those other things, and then all of our concerns will be history. 

PL that sucks about the childcare. And also about your parents. Im in a similar situation here where my mum loves 1.5 hours away and only comes to see us when she sees clients in the city, and even then she only pops in for a bit. But she always goes on about how crazy busy she is with work. And yet shes constantly going off on vacation with her partner who, like CBs stepdad, seems to resent my mum spending time with me or Tilly. So stupid and a bit hurtful. My in-laws in the UK on the other hand would KILL to see Tilly and would want to see her as much as possible. Same with my dad in Hungary.

Keeps - eeek a boy! I think the dynamic will be so awesome as they grow up :)

Gigs - are you SURE the loss of the first cheque wasnt her fault somehow all along? Sounds like shed be sneaky-sneaky given all that shady shit. Maybe you should start an anonymous village gossip blog. Im the worst.

Flueks - sorry about af and hope Vs rash gets better

CP - sorry I dont see anything, but theres definitely still time

CB - lol @ guilt of the pastors wife.


----------



## Jezika

AFM Tilly is getting her incisors now but handling them well and its veen nice to finally be able to take her out in the nice weather so she can walk around on her own. Except when shes alone with dH (like when Im in class) he keeps underdressing her (and dressing her in horribly mismatched clothing) and taking her sooooo far away without a stroller and letting her run around stores. She was out with him the other day when it was really cold for two hours without any gloves, her hat half off and her pant legs pulled RIGHT up as he was carrying her. She was freezing and I cooodbe killed him. Made the mistake of telling my mum and now she is on even more of a rampage of criticism than usual.


----------



## claireybell

Just woke up to lots of laid snow ahhhhhh excited lol


----------



## claireybell

So Rileys school is closed because of the Snow today, no work for me hehe! It wouldve been World Book day at his school today & he wouldve been dressed up as Draco Malfoy Harry P! He&#8217;s dressed up indoors haha! Pic for viewing pleasure Lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1027705&stc=1&d=1519896963
 



Attached Files:







3FE9E782-95AB-46FA-88F8-CE4C914F5EA5.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## shaescott

Omg that&#8217;s so cute! I&#8217;ve been watching the Harry Potter movies the past few days (again, I watched them all a few weeks ago, and of course when they came out). I&#8217;m slightly obsessed.


----------



## claireybell

Shae i LOVE the Harry P books/films, i could easily be a witch ha ha! My fave is the Half Blood prince, love it :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg he's so adorable!!! And ahhh snow! Is Riley excited about it? We need pics! 

Jez omg i'd be livid if the baby came home in that condition! Did you confront him or just silently seethe? 

Tex wow that's damn good! How many people are playing? I have found in our case going slow and steady the whole time, then balls to the wall at the last weigh in, was our ticket to victory. 

I forgot who requested a "9 months in, 9 months out" photo of me and the boy but i have one to share, but will have to post later.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh i think the 9 months in & out collage was me :) 

Ive not been out in snow haha Riley walked to the shop with his Dad & loved the crunchy snowy feel through his welly boots lol! He&#8217;s never really seen snow so ges a lil excited bless him. Theres more on the way this afternoon & overnight so he&#8217;ll probs go sledding down the hill tomorrow morning eee!


----------



## gigglebox

Here ya go!

Cb I wanna see snow pics!
 



Attached Files:







E2399C41-2525-4261-94D0-F44298867462.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh lovely photo Gigs! Your lil Lev is soooo cute <3 looking great at 9 months pg aswell.. makes me miss my bumps lol! 

I&#8217;l see if i can snap some snowy garden pics :)


----------



## claireybell

Roof top snowy pic view from Rileys bedroom window :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1027727&stc=1&d=1519923078
 



Attached Files:







E3C2C4DB-12DC-4E1B-85F2-1B9FCE75127B.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

This one was from Nualas window out on our street.. its loads more now as this was taken over an hour ago :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1027729&stc=1&d=1519923236
 



Attached Files:







C2498971-B519-4278-912B-4B868BA3F5F0.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TexasRider

Pretty snow! We are in Texas near the border of Oklahoma and about 2 hours from Arkansas and we usually get snow but this year for some crazy reason its all been south of us. Like near San Antonio and Austin. Heck even Houston got snow this year and we didnt! I could have really used a snow day this year haha. 

Temp is still looking good and I am now halfway through my tww!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thanks cb, i feel like i look very "over" being pregnant in the bump pic!

Ahhhh love all the snow photos! Post as many as you want. It's also cool getting a real time snap shot of another country! 

Tex sorry you missed your snow this year! We did too, mostly. I love the excitement of snow days...though for us usually mild winters are followed by harsh ones the following year so we'll see! I hope we can somehow make our fireplace dream a reality before next winter...


----------



## Flueky88

Tex ugh I hate planning events like showers. I didn't have a bridal shower and almost didn't have a baby shower. I'm nor sure if I'll do a sprinkle next time. Probably just have a family get together and ask for diapers lol. Hope you can win the weight loss competition!


Gigs, I ordered mine of amazon. It didn't have a pouch. My face at least feels smoother and it hust feels nice to "pamper" yourself. 

Oh I tried scrambled egg and V wasn't fond of it. I'll dedinitely try again though.

My sitter isn't a licensed place but she's a retired labor and delivery/NICU nurse. She actually had asked for more but I got her down.

Oh and congrats on second place :)

CB great pictures. I love to stay home when it snows. Sipping hot chocolate in my jammies and watch the beauty outside.

Also, I love Rileys outfit. I think i really like Goblet of fire in books. I hated order of pgeonix cause Harry was so angsty. I mean I get it, but it was annoying at times.

Jez thanks. I'm okay, I know that getting pregnant last cycle really wasn't the best idea anyways. Time to save up for my next leave now. 

V's rash is like 85% better today too. 

Sorry DH just doesn't "get it". I really feel you on this. Last Saturday DH was meeting a guy after 10 p.m. about selling a gun. He wanted me to go with him, bring V. I said she needed to rest. She'd been sleeping poorly from rash. He was like, but "I'll be alone and it's pissibly dangerous". :facepalm: so bringing your daughter into a possibly dangerous situation makes it better??

I just stayed on phone with hin til he got there andwas going to call 911 if I didn't hear back shortly. All was fine, thankfully.

Pacific nope. Private sitters don't charge as much around here. Most charge 20 to 25 a day.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I really like the collage. I guess mibe would be 7 3/4 months in and out lol

Agreed we have had a fairly mild winter. Kind of sad but glad we didn't lose power


----------



## gigglebox

Dads :roll: hubs has been using size 2 diapers that I guess my mom found while I was in bed....he's been using them, even overnight and now telling me i'm buying diapers that are "way too big!" He's almost 25lbs! Size 4 is fine!!! 2 is tiny! I don't know what hubby thinks, like I arbitrarily make the choice to size up? Uh, no, he leaks man!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs , sorry I had to laugh at the size 3 or 4 issue. That part my dh gets as he's usually the one to get L in the mornings. L is actually a size 5 at 25lbs.... Soo much output and he's got a lot of length to him for his age.

As for clothing babies, my shirt lacks something too. Even in the house when we are both wearing socks and sweaters, he is fine to let L run around short sleeved and barefoot....ugh. 

Good job on the weightlosses. I am almost motivated to do something myself ;)

I kinda wish we had 20 or even 40 dollar a day daycares available :( gotta push through a few more weeks until I can talk to the boss.


----------



## Jezika

I love seeing these snows pics. I remember how rare and magical it was in the UK to get snowfall. Very exciting! And now I look at these pics and think, Pfft. You call THAT snow? Ill see if I can dig up a pic of my mums place around Christmas.

Glad its not just my DH that pulls questionable moves. Gigs, I cant believe he thinks size 2 is okay! Tilly is around 25lbs and wears 3s during the day and 4s at night. Might have to transition full time to 4s.

Hmm blanking on anything else.

Oh, I started taking swing dance classes (Lindy Hop). I think swing looks so fun. But yeah I dont look anything like Im swing dancing after one class. Its sooo different to salsa, which is what Im used to.


----------



## Jezika

Pics from Christmas. The big hump in the last pic is an outdoor table.
 



Attached Files:







D5BEDFB5-D26C-4307-B8AA-26405DE7649D.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5









308BF1BD-BC83-4588-865D-A8DDAF4AA275.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









E2F5DE9A-5F7D-4A9A-B2F3-343EE296B917.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6









C73BBCB6-2A31-481F-AB5A-E10CA26151AE.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









6D7175C4-0ED5-4193-870B-AAE9B755666C.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pacificlove

Wow jez, that is a lot of snow! Makes our 10 inches from 2 weeks ago look like nothing. ;)

I am impressed that Tilly is still fitting size 3s at 25 lbs! No chance of that for my boy!! 
Is the dance class just for fun or an attempt on exercise? I was dancing with L today and got out of breath even faster then I thought I would. Makes me realize just how bad I am out of shape. Maybe if i do quit work, I should work out during Ls naps. 

Cb, I forgot to comment on the adorable picture of Riley, I am a big hp fan! So cute :)


----------



## gigglebox

Just popping on to whine. Still sick...wtf. Low to mid grade fever rages on. I keep taking tylenol to knock it down but I don't want to do that every 6-7 hours. Also my internet is out; we have a crazy wind storm blowing through, lots of school closings and gov buildings shutting down. Downed trees...it's chaos! Just hoping the power stays on.


----------



## claireybell

I hated the Order of the Phoenix aswell! It was the hardest book for me to get into & it was all CAPS letters from angry Harry! I call it the stepping stone book lol you needed to read it just to get onto the next book ha ha

Snows still coming down here, its bloomin freezing brrrr!! Wow Jez thats loadsa snow! Does Tilly enjoy it? 

Nuala is just into a size 5 pampers now, the 4+ was getting a lil tight around the middle for her, lil chubs ha ha but least her poop dont leak now ;)


----------



## claireybell

Haha Gigs Popping into Whine :haha: really hope your virus hurrys up & does one!


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh crazy weather! And Im sorry youre still sick. Thats never fun. I hope your power stays on. 

Weve gotten 13.5 inches of rain this month and have more rain in the forecast Sunday. My yard is a swamp!

Down almost 3 more pounds today. So Ive lost right at 19 pounds! Temp is still looking good too. I wont be testing early. Sorry gals :(


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I found the style of writing from JK Rowling so different in book one. More geared towards children and then the books get darker. For writing, the first one is my least favorite, but for story, i think order of the Phoenix it is. 

Gigs, love me a good wind storm, provided the power stays on. Fx is stays on and your virus takes a hike. 

Texas, that's a fantastic weightloss! Totally get the not testing early ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Positive juju is very appreciated. At the doctors no waiting on some diagnostic results -- just SOME , I have a shit ton and some have to be sent out. I also have to have ultrasounds next week -- she thinks it could be my gallbladder or pancreas. I'm so upset but also numb...don't know what to think except I would place my bets on gallbladder. I had issues with it dor the first time a month or two ago but it went away. Hoping I don't need surgery but if I remains symptomatic, surgery it will have to be :cry: which means for the immediate future we have to put off ttc until this is figured out. 

Blahhhhhhh


----------



## claireybell

Oh no gigs thats not good hun.. fx its nothing that will require surgery & tests come back ok.. will they do a Laparoscopy to have a look if so?! Make sure your all completely 100% better before ttc i agree, nothing worse than being pg & getting really ill hun :hugs: big hugs x


----------



## TexasRider

That sucks- medical stuff is always the worst. But hopefully they get to the bottom of whats wrong so you can feel better! 

In other news. My boobs really hurt. I imagine its due to good progesterone and probably not pg related


----------



## shaescott

It&#8217;s been so long since I read the Harry Potter books that I can&#8217;t remember which ones I liked best. I know watching the movies I&#8217;m like &#8220;hey they left out this entire plot line&#8221; and &#8220;they never mentioned __&#8221; so I&#8217;m either remembering from the books, tumblr posts, or both (though some I know are definitely from the books). I think Harry&#8217;s angst was justified, but I agree that it would be annoying to read after a while. There were moments in the movies where he had quite the attitude, starting with number 3, and I was like &#8220;whoa there buddy, calm your hormones&#8221;


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs gigs

I am a stereotype and hate snow lol

The fifth book was my favorite because I felt so betrayed by jk and what happened in the mirror room that any book that draws out that amount of tears and rage is a winner for me

Gl to the ladies in the tww

Sorry long week


----------



## Jezika

I never read/watched HP (not a fan of fantasy) but DH loves that shit. Perhaps one day Ill give it a go.


----------



## claireybell

Jez u should totally do it.. they are book suckers, you cant put them down once u start reading them Lol! 

Tex are your cycles very symptomatic every cycle? I never get any period typical symptoms other than slight cramp just before af is due, i never get sore boobs or anything..! If its not a common one for you thats a really good sign :) 

Shae im the same when i first watched the films after reading the books, i know they missed out loads but i guess they cant cram it all in. Was kinda glad they missed out all the Free house elf stuff, it really got on my nerves! 

Random - anyone remember &#8216;Owen Shaw&#8217; from fast n furious 6 i think & he plays Gaston in the new Beauty & the Beast film, he was in my dream last night & now i want him hahaaa hes scrummy :blush:


----------



## shaescott

CB I kinda wish they&#8217;d made it a minor point, cuz I totally wanted to see a drunk house elf. 

Dobs that makes sense, like I said I think his angst was very justified. He&#8217;s a kid and he&#8217;s having to battle an evil wizard and people keep getting killed, generally right in front of his face. I don&#8217;t remember how I felt about the angst reading it though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez just be forewarned her book was rejected 7 times for a reason. It was very poorly written. Over time it evolves, but as a teacher who went back to try and do it as a read aloud.... I barely got through three chapters before we mysteriously stopped having time for read alouds lol

Cb lmfao would he be your hall pass? I feel like Ryan Reynolds would be fun but you&#8217;d feel dirty afterwards lol hmmm now I need to think lol

Shae yeah I never saw him as angsty. Book spoilers

Spoiler
The kid was an orphan with severely psychologically abusive and neglectful guardians that suddenly finds out his reality is not real dealing with puberty then finally finds one blood relative that loves and adores him then that man is repeatedly almost killed then finally killed... just as the tip of the iceberg of s* gone wrong in his life
 like I&#8217;ve been through less and have/ had more angst lol. I think for me it was easy to connect to him because I lost my dad young and I know how s*y it is to feel like you missed out on having that person there/not remembering them/only having people&#8217;s stories and a few pictures to go off of so when he hurt, I hurt


----------



## claireybell

Haha yes a drunk Elf wouldve been hilarious :haha: 

Mmmmm Dobby yes i love Mr Reynolds aswell, Chris Pratts on my list aswell Lol its never ending :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Chris Pratt was on my list until he got uber famous and started being a d*bag to Anna Farris. Like she was there for you when you had no fame and now that girls are dropping panties for you, you gonna do her like that? Nope. Get out of here lol.

dsaduasjgdiywuy i'm so tiiiirrrreeeedddd i have so much to do and i have 3 hours to do it while A is at supervised visitation but i don't have the energy lol


----------



## claireybell

Get that energy surge Dobs :) 

Oh i didn&#8217;t realise that went on with him & anna faris.. shes so cute bless her


----------



## gigglebox

I have no idea who y'all are talking about but i did see beauty & the beast and gaston does not do it for me...then again they kind of tried to make him douchey.

Results are in...pancreatitis. I guess the thought is they (read: I) caught it before it's gone "full boar" so gonna try to treat it with antibiotics now. If that doesn't work more diagnostic fun for me, and a possibly two(ish) nights stay in the hospital fasting and hooked up to iv's. Really hoping it doesn't come to that...

So exhausted but i have to watch the baby so troy can get out of the house. It's so nice and he needs a break or he will be a grouchy dick. 

Dobs what do you usually do for energy when you need it?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah she&#8217;s so cute

Ugh I gave up on work and am doing laundry watching American housewife.

Gigs :(. Fxed the antibiotics works

And lol LOL I just remind myself I don&#8217;t have a f*ing choice, have a coffee or glass of wine, look st pics of A, and just rally hard lol


----------



## gigglebox

Btw cb i love the word "scrummy" because i know it's like a "yummy" and "scrumptious" combo but it just aounds like an insult, like he's dirty/gross lol


----------



## DobbyForever

So no report card work done but in 2 hours I gased my car, loaded and unloaded the dishwater, cleaned the upstairs bathroom, put away 3 full laundry baskets of clothes, went around the house collecting clothes and diapers, cleaned my room, packed for Grandma, and still have time to sit for 15m and relax buahaha. And misplaced three cups of coffee then found them haha


----------



## TexasRider

Dont remember who asked about Having symptoms each cycle. I dont recall having sore boobs each cycle but I could be wrong. Its been so long since I have actually charted I cant remember. I do have an OB appointment for my annual exam Tuesday so much fun. Which means i need to remember to shave my legs haha


----------



## blablamana

Pfff OK. I read everything and I'm very sorry for noy replying. I joined this topic as a longtime reader and fully intend on being afulltkme full fledged member. But jeez, whenever I am finally done reading one of my kids needs me. And when it is finally night I NEED to sleep. My youngest refuses to sleep in a bed or next to me so she lies on top of me or dh. Dh can sleep like that... I can't. 

So I apologise! I read everything.

CB: I love HP. I read them exactly 27 times (so, 27 *7) and was even interviewed on national television about the last film lol (i can send the YouTube link on request). Twice of those 27 times was from book 7 to 1 because why not lol. 
I didn't like the films as much as the books. 

Dobby: i have heard of critics saying she can't write and others saying she is innovative. I'm indifferent. As someone who has multiple degrees in creative writing, I'd say she is a skilled writer but has a very distinctive style. You either love it or hate it. 
A is getting so big! I've seen pictures and he is so adorable. Sorry ex is an ass . I'm particularly sorry that A has him to deal with for the rest of his life... Not because of his (?) Asperger's... But because in my honest opinion... Ex so is a general ass and abusive as hell. You are an amazing mom.

Jez: I'm pretty sure you are my spirit animal.

Gigs: wow, that sucks. I hope you feel better soon. That sounds absolutely horrendous, especially with two kids. Pfff.

Afm: I'm so tired. I have weird health issues (for years but progressively worse) like fasciculations, dizziness, tremors etc.. and now I'm so exhausted. Like... Not normal mom exhausted. I sleep better than ever.. but wake up feeling so goddamn exhausted. I feel like a zombie.

I'll reply to everyone else later. Sorry, doing my best!


----------



## claireybell

Lol Tex @ leg shaving haha! What dpo will you test Tex??

Oh god the character Gaston is an arse & not my type but in my dream he was very much Fast n Furious character COR!!! Lol

Oh gigs sorry you have Pancreatitis hun.. fx AntiB&#8217;s kick in real quick for you :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Oh i asked about symptoms each cycle Tex! :)


----------



## claireybell

Maybe your coming down with something Blah? Have you been feeling like this very long?? 

Theres lots to catch up on, you miss a day or so & its 10pages :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww thanks bla tbh nowthat i&#8217;m Outside looking in I think he made that up r_r. He also no showed to A&#8217;s appointment shocker. A has one more appointment before our court date and that one is like ten minutes from his job so if he no shows I will light him up. I&#8217;m sorry that you sleep but it&#8217;s not restorative :(. Big hugs. 

Tex lmfao I just show up and say sorry not sorry :rofl:


----------



## TexasRider

I wont test unless AF is a no show. Im lame like that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex not lame I wish I had that restraint I spent thousands on tests and drove myself insane squinting and editing for hours upon hours


----------



## claireybell

Your not lame at all Tex :flower: wish i had your will power aswell! Same as Dobby, i spent a mini fortune on tests its ridiculous


----------



## shaescott

Wait Dobs you think he made what up?

I agree that book one was written more for kids, though I wouldn&#8217;t say it was written poorly, just for a younger reading level. She seemed to up the reading level with later books. I definitely like the books better than the movies but it&#8217;s way faster for me to watch the movies when I&#8217;m craving Harry Potter and I absolutely adore the actors, especially Emma Watson. 

Gigs sorry about pancreatitis. My little sister has had chronic pancreatitis. She was finally diagnosed with atypical cystic fibrosis after genetic testing. I have to get tested for carrier status now so Wednesday is my genetic screening appt. 

Sorry to all who aren&#8217;t feeling well, I can&#8217;t remember who has what sorry


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto, at least a few hundred over the years I'm sure...and opk's too, even though i have very obvious and accurate symptoms...but i got impatient:haha:

First pill in less than an hour. I really hope it solves everything! There is an entire packet of horrendous terrifying side effects so i'm freaked out...but dr assures me it'll be ok. I hope so...

Blah I'm sorry you have ongoing medical issues :( that is just terrible. Also i think you win harry potter fan #1. I would be very interested in seeing your interview! Is it full of spoilers though?

Realized Half Blood Prince is the book I'm on and have barely read in over a year. I breezed through the first 5...for whatever reason this one didn't suck me in and now i need to start it over. I don't remember it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Six was hard to get through for me, too. 2 and 6. Idk why I just remember all the others I finished in a day or two lol

Shae I think he made up having Aspergers

Gigs fxed the side effects are minimal/mild :(

I wouldn&#8217;t want to sleep with him but I would want to hAve like dinner with Morgan freeman


----------



## shaescott

Dobs holy sh*t that&#8217;s f*cked up. As an excuse to be an asshole you think?


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk idek why he lied about 90% of the things he lied about I have half a mind to send my videos to his club and say remember when you asked why we broke up here&#8217;s why deep breaths I can be the bigger person lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx the antibiotics do the trick, side effects suck, but at least they should be temporary. 

Dobs, sorry ex is still an a$$, you'd think with all this court stuff he'd finally man up! 

Tests,I have done minimal testing thus far. Our dollar store was always out so I ordered a big box from Amazon for like $18 (I think there were close to 50 tests of HCG and ovulation tests) and then I got pregnant right away...
Which reminds me now that we are just about to TTC again: they are now expired, do you think they are still as accurate?


----------



## DobbyForever

He&#8217;ll never man up. 

Ooo ok idk I vote no go on expired tests because I have seen false results on them in the preg test forum


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah I wouldn't trust them, at least I'd probably use them but not get excited until I confirmed with another test and you'd be at that point buying new tests anyway so...might as well just preemptively buy a new batch of cheapies.

Dobs shit might get real if you hurt the man's pride in front of his boys! Man that's tempting...

PL one of the side effects is your tendons snapping!!! Specifically achilles! Not reversible. Very freaky...but fortunately I don't have any risk factors that makes it more likely to happen. I am however getting the headache side effect that evidently occurs in 2% of patients-.- it's brutal. Hurts so bad. I had to take tylenol last night but I can't today because i have to see if my symptoms are improving and tylenol masks some of them. 

But whatever i can put up with it as long as i get better.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it would cause major drama. They are a family first club and tbh if they found out how he treats A/me, they&#8217;d likely kick him out. And the backlash from that is not worth the satisfaction of ruining his i&#8217;m So perfect image

Holy crap that&#8217;s terrifying! :(. Glad the Tylenol is helping with the headache sorry you cab&#8217;t Take it today :(


----------



## TexasRider

Sucks Dobs- i wish your baby daddy was more supportive or at least not as bad as he is now.

Gigs i hope your meds work and you dont get any nasty side effects and the headache goes away ASAP. In my opinion Tylenol is useless anyway. I prefer excedrin migraine 

Afm chart is looking ace but its still too early to tell. And then I start panicking thinking well what If I didnt mark O right. Even though going off of fertile cm I did. Guess I will see what happened over the next few days.


----------



## DobbyForever

It&#8217;s cool my family rocks so it balances our

You&#8217;re killing me with your patience lol


----------



## TexasRider

Well there could be a chance Im only like 6 dpo but i kind of doubt it.


----------



## claireybell

Your chart says 10dpo Tex? Ace chart temps eeee!! 

Omg Dobby, sorry ex is giving you such a s**t time & all the lies! Hope it bites him in the butt big time!!! 

Gigs fx drugs work quickly.. i never read side effects as i have mini panics & then start feeling i have them :-/ im sure you&#8217;ll be fine :) 

Pacific have those tests def expired? Just order new cheapies :thumbup: 

Not sure, i reckon im 4ish dpo today? Im itching to test already lol my boobs hurt today but could be my Bra


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh just looked at my chart, I reckon im 5/6 dpo lol


----------



## gigglebox

Tex hubby leaned over my shoulder earlier and saw your chart, so then i had to explain what it was...he was just like, "you women are crazy" :haha: anyway it looks good to me! I wouldn't second guess your ov date since you have other signs to back it up. When is af due for you? I tried to look at your past charts but i guess i can't since i'm not a ff member.

Yay cb you just skipped forward a few days yay! Can't wait to see some tests in here!


----------



## TexasRider

Should be here Friday as long as I have a 14 day lp. Its been a while since Ive charted so I am not for sure. Basically FF has changed it to where everything extra is in the vip part so you have to pay. Ugh. 

Im ready for spring break though. Only 5 more days to go!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that definitely would be bad to expose him to the club during the court battle cuz they could label you as vindictive in court. But after the court stuff is over... I would definitely tell the club, but that&#8217;s just me, I guess I&#8217;m a bit of a b*tch :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah I thought about it when he started trying to f* with my job but yeah it would make me look like a b* in court and it&#8217;s just not worth the energy 

Tex I think your O is correct. Fallback rises are common. So fxed Yea I tried to keep an eye out for those twitter deals like get a year for the price of 3 months or whatever. Some women swear they have gotten free months but mine was always a coupon


----------



## claireybell

I could even be MORE dpo i suppose as im just going by my watery cm & on/off ov pains.. so with this is mind, im going to pee on my other frer this morning lol! Ive used the bathroom once already but my past history proves that SMU is always better for me so il wait until SO mooches off to work & il poas eeep! It&#8217;ll probs be neg but its line porn lol

Cant wait til Friday Tex :) my lp is always 14dpo but i have no idea what day i Ov&#8217;d on 

Haha Gigs! Bless your Hubs! At least he wasnt all &#8216;you chat about our ttc stuff&#8217; bless him! Hope your taking it easy hun x


----------



## shaescott

Started re-reading the sorcerers stone a few hours ago. I&#8217;m about 1/3 into the book. While reading the first chapter I disliked the dialogue style (didn&#8217;t dislike the narration style though) but it either improved or I got used to it in subsequent chapters. I hate how they Americanized it though. It says &#8220;fries&#8221; and &#8220;soccer&#8221; and &#8220;Mom&#8221;. I was reading it in a british accent and those words kinda messed it up. I have the first 3 books and the 5th book in my room here at home (I&#8217;m on spring break, just started this weekend). I&#8217;ll have to see if I can find the rest while I&#8217;m here. I wonder, did they film two versions with the actors of saying sorcerers vs philosophers? I mean, it&#8217;s just a few clips they&#8217;d have two versions of... 

My right tonsil is huge and swollen for the 3rd time in 6 months, it&#8217;s been the same tonsil each time (can&#8217;t remember if I&#8217;ve already mentioned this) and it hurts ugh. It&#8217;s so uncomfortable, I&#8217;ve found yawning, eating anything not smooth, and swallowing to be quite unpleasant. I tried a salt water gargle but it makes me gag and cough cuz it tastes so bad, so I&#8217;ve only managed to do it once and probably only gargled 1 of the 8 oz in the cup I made. I want to drink tea but since it&#8217;s got a higher water content than my tonsil it&#8217;ll likely swell it more, that&#8217;s the point of the salt water, to draw water out of the swollen area, cuz it naturally will try to balance the osmolarity and there&#8217;s a higher solute concentration in the salt water than in the tonsil. Though I&#8217;m sure most of you know that lol. I wish I could just get my damn tonsils removed but I looked it up and doctors really don&#8217;t like to do that unless absolutely necessary since it&#8217;s surgery and any surgery comes with risk of course. 

Excited for the testing coming up from this month&#8217;s TWWs! Fx&#8217;d!


----------



## shaescott

Update on my question of sorcerers vs philosophers: they did indeed film two versions, I found a video comparing both. Like I said, it was only a few clips that were changed, not much at all.


----------



## claireybell

So i poas.. i took 3 pics, looks like something there but its so faint i cant determine if theres light pink or if its the indent line.. i been squinting like godknows what! I can only upload 1 pic on bnb at a time pffft so please bare with me..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028051&stc=1&d=1520241154

No idea why its uploaded sideways ha ha
  



Attached Files:







B36548AA-1A67-4016-AF55-0EB16FE63049.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## claireybell

Removed from the test..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028053&stc=1&d=1520241241
 



Attached Files:







D38C9D79-AEAF-4F64-AE83-663C07907507.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## claireybell

And again.. lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028055&stc=1&d=1520241354
 



Attached Files:







B1ED57A9-BE28-4BBE-8406-6289D6DE32E3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## claireybell

Now im off to re squint at the test :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm i see something in the first picture however, as i was getting visible testing strips on these, i will remain skeptical until they get darker/more pink. How did it dry? In my experience if it dries with a pink hue it might be the start of things! My indents just got lighter/disappeared.

Shae that is interesting about the movie variations! Also interesting about that salt water. I actually did NOT know that. Have you ever been tested for mono?


----------



## claireybell

What is Mono? 

I never knew the Harry P film had 2 versions done of it.. interesting

Well i binned the test & went out, just came home & hooked it out the bin Lol (i know we&#8217;ve all done it at somepoint) :haha: i can still see the line but im really squinting so its probs neg.. however, i have purchased another 2 4 day early tests haha!


----------



## claireybell

Oh Mono is Glandular Fever! Just googled :)


----------



## gigglebox

Guys I'm scared shitless and don't know who to talk to. Hubs is nervous with me. Just talked to my dr and she is concerned I still have a fever. They lost my bloodwork so I have to go get more drawn today, and it sounds like I will be having a CT scan. She said it depends on blood results but I get the impression I'll be getting one regardless. 

I've never been so scared. God please let this be easily fixable!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs i&#8217;ll Be sending positive thoughts your way hugs :(. Your doctors are working hard to isolate what it is and once they do they will fix it. Hugs hugs

Cb I see it in the first and third pic. I don&#8217;t look at out of case with frer and all of my out of case strips dry with a pink line so be wary fxed


----------



## claireybell

I expect they are being cautious gigs as they&#8217;ve misplaced your bloods hun & they have a duty of care to get to the bottom of whats making you ill... whatever is found they will def be able to fix it, you&#8217;ve also only been on the AntiB&#8217;s for couple of days & it takes that to get in your system :hugs: Are they sending you for the scan this afternoon? Stay away from Google, its evil!! 

I peed on the other 2 tests LOL! They not frers, they ones i got my early positive ones on with Nuala.. faint line eeek & it came up in time frame, scared!!! Il post in a second but im going out to get one for tomorrow lol


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028083&stc=1&d=1520261340

Its a real light haxy shadow of a line, def there irl! It did it on both :shock:
 



Attached Files:







5D3BFD0A-AD45-4441-A3F2-144DE3B22F83.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 43


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :hugs: got more blood taken, in a nut shell a "noob" nirse mislabled the vials and the lab couldn't legally process them. Took another 2 sticks to get it (I swear it felt like the first lady stabbed me!) but hopefully I'll have more insight in a couple hoirs, and from there we'll see about the ct scan.

Ahhh CB! I see something faint when i look at it but it's harder for me to see when i zoom in. Can you get another pic? How did it dry!?


----------



## claireybell

Silly nurse tut tut! That&#8217;s happened to me before with the mislabelling, its such a pain in butt but hey ho! Keep us posted gigs <3

They did dry with a reaaaaally faint line & now im pissed i didnt get more tests this morning when i was out! I can see it when im taking the pic but my phone just isnt catching it, frustrated pfft! If i cant get out this eve to grab anymore, i know i wpnt bother tomorrow as im at work so it&#8217;ll be Thursday il test again, if i am, the line will be more bisible im guessing, addiction setting in now haha!


----------



## wookie130

CB, I saw something on those FRER's, and on that last test. How many days post-ovulation are you?

Gigs- :hugs: Hopefully all is well!


----------



## gigglebox

I can't wait dor more tests! Who else is testing??? 
Cb thursday is wayyyy too far away! I do suspect you'll find a way to make it happen sooner :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i know right?! Il probs grab something from the store on my lunch tomorrow :haha: 

Wookie i have no idea how many dpo i am lol im guessing anywhere from 6-9 pahahaa im guessing by cm & ov pain when it stops.. but couldve ov&#8217;d sooner and had pains after as that&#8217;s happened couple of times :)


----------



## claireybell

Anymore news Gigs??


----------



## gigglebox

Yes please do get more tests!

So in a nut shell dr says i likely have a virus, which means nothing to do except let it run its course. Thankfully i can stop the antibiotics. I still have a ct scan in the morning just to be safe. Hopefully all will be well and i can just focus on resting.

In the meantime i'm lurking the testing forums :haha: we're putting off ttc until May probably :/ I guess that's just as well as Lev is being a handful recently! Still sleeping horribly...little stinker took his first step today! He ate it immediately but I can't believe he tried, he's barely figured out standing (he's been standing for 3-5 seconds, then did about 10 seconds today, then tried to walk lol)


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- good news! Glad its nothing serious but it aucks you have to just wait it out. 

May isnt that far! It will be here before you know it.

Afm temp was less than stellar this morning. Still not bad but Im feeling like I will probably get AF Friday. Im just glad shes gonna show up on time this month instead of going awol for god knows how long


----------



## claireybell

Your charts still looking good though Tex! Never give up that this is the month :thumbup: i was reading the bit by your FF chart about ttc since 2015 etc, did you guys sought further investigation in 2017? You dont have to say if its a sore point, i know ive missed alot in here but just wondered as i just looked at your chart just then :) 

Thats great news Gigs im very relieved for you! So does the Dr now think its not Pancreatitis but just a shi**y virus?! Or both.. May is not that far away & itll be here in a blink!! Is Lev 1 in May? Ace news on the attempt on walking.. eeek for you Lol! Nuala tries running now :shock: :trouble:


----------



## claireybell

I just found this emoji in the &#8216;go advanced&#8217; bit.. it made me laugh 

:pop:


----------



## TexasRider

Well originally yes we were going to seek testing etc. then hubs lost his job and found a new one making less $$. We had to go down in insurance coverage cause the premium was too high and now we have a $6k deductible. Daughter had to have yet another set of tubes put in about 3 weeks ago. So now weve met our deductible but due to hubs making less money we cant afford for him to take off to do the tests. He has an interview today for a position possibly making more so we shall see. I stopped charting cause I got frustrated and my cycles werent super regular anyway. Now Ive lost almost 20 pounds and I ovulated pretty close to a normal time so I am hoping I am on the right track. 

Things have been really stressful so we havent even really been trying to ttc. Who knows what the future holds though. Although I am almost 35 so we need to start making decisions pretty quickly.


----------



## DobbyForever

GIGS NO THATS HOW SUPERBUGS ARE FORMER lol is what my brother would say

My ex is such a tool bbl


----------



## shaescott

Can&#8217;t remember who asked, I was tested for mono around June last year I think? It was negative. 

CB that&#8217;s such a Harry Potter-y emoji! I&#8217;ve found all but book 6 now in my house. 

Gigs that so crappy that they mislabeled your blood. Ugh. Idk about normal pancreatitis cuz my sister&#8217;s was caused by her atypical CF. Wednesday I get tested to see if I&#8217;m a CF carrier and it looks like I&#8217;m gonna be, it&#8217;s only a 25% chance I didn&#8217;t inherit any of them, which means SO will have to get tested too if I&#8217;m positive.


----------



## Flueky88

CB I totally see it on FRER, I think i see it on the other. Oh how exciting!!!


Gigs, I'm hoping it's nothing serious. Holy moly what a whirlwind. I aways double check that I labeled. I don't want to drive out to or stick people twice.

Dobby good for you on being better person. I'm sure it is a bit hard to keep from exposing the truth 

Shae, I hope it's negative. When do you find out?

I'm so sorry if i missed someone. Saturday I finished work early and spent time with my mom and V. It was wonderful. Sunday I napped during V's naps lol. Then I spent evening with DH. We played the game of life. It was so much fun to do something together. I know I'm a huge dork, but it's okay cause thats just how I am :)

Today, ugh, what a day. Wounds, wounds, wounds. I'm on call tomorrow, I'm really hoping for a good night. The money has been nice but I need a break lol.

Oh!! V's first tooth is visible but hasnt come above gum line yet. We have her 9 month check up Thursday. Can't wait for it :)

Not much else to report. Have a good night, I've got to finish my charting :( :( :(


----------



## Flueky88

Oh crap Tex, I can't believe I forgot to say. Your chart looks amazing. I know you can't put too much into it but I'm very hopeful for you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hugs that&#8217;s lame about the mislabel fxed no ct

Cb lol I love that you poas more than once today ily I see it so 

Tex I&#8217;m sorry finances have been tough :(. And yeah charting is so insightful but stressful af fxed for his interview!

Shae :( hugs


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Fluek yay first tooth! And pfffr I Love life!!! My fav board game hands down 

Yeah today he told me to gfms so slow clap dumbass


----------



## TexasRider

Well i think hubs is going to take the job. Its about $2 more an hour than hes making now but no saturdays and he has more opportunities for advancement. After hes there and learns the ropes etc he will get a percentage of shop sales like everyone else so the pay will go up then. Basically the guy who owns it is looking for someone to run the auto shop in his place when he gets ready to retire. The guy told my hubs that he feels like hubs is that guy. Hes known my hubs for years so hopefully it works out for us.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby it's mine too!! DHs favorite is clue. Meh, he's just digging his own grave. It eould still be annoying as heck dealing with him though.


Tex, awesome!! That's really exciting! I hope it all works out for you guys :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Little bit. Started stress eating ugh oh well. Just so ready to be done ugh 

Tex sounds like a good deal to me! Glad it worked out!


----------



## shaescott

Watching the tests eagerly btw :) I saw hints of a line. Fx&#8217;d!

*Cystic Fibrosis Info:*
I should explain the cystic fibrosis (CF) issue. I don&#8217;t believe I ever told you guys about it. My little sister has been having pancreatitis bouts since the start of the school year, and she&#8217;s been in and out of the hospital. She had to go on multi-day fasts to control it. Every time she started eating again it would come back, she&#8217;d have excruciating pain and often have to go back to the hospital. They were very confused as to what was causing it. She had a sweat test done (which is a precursor test to CF testing) and it came back with moderately elevated chloride levels (sign of possible CF). They finally did extensive genetic testing and it turns out she has two very rare CF variants, one bad CF variant, and one very mild CF variant. You need two variants to have CF, otherwise you&#8217;re just a carrier. Since one is mild, she does not have full-blown CF, but rather, atypical CF, which often is asymptomatic until middle school to high school. She&#8217;s the 6th child to be missed by the newborn CF screening in the state of Massachusetts since it was instated in 1999. It&#8217;s been kinda crazy. 

I actually had a sweat test done last summer before being referred to the surgeon for my rectal prolapse, because atypical CF can cause rectal prolapse (this was ages before my sister&#8217;s diagnosis), and the sweat test came back with normal chloride levels, aka it was negative. Anyway, my sister&#8217;s genetic results mean that both my mom and my dad each have one variant for CF, one has the bad one and one has the mild one, and using a basic Punnett square, there&#8217;s a 75% chance of me either being a carrier or having atypical CF. Now, based on my sweat test results, even if I had both variants I would not be diagnosed with atypical CF, but it&#8217;s likely I do not have both variants. So this leaves the chance of not being a carrier or carrying one or the other variants. Because of my rectal prolapse issue, my mom expects I&#8217;ll be a carrier for the bad CF gene, but we&#8217;ll find out soon enough. I have my appt at the genetics clinic on Wednesday. I assume they&#8217;ll be taking blood and talking to me about the testing and stuff. I think it takes a few weeks to get the results back, unfortunately. 

If I am indeed a carrier for CF, my SO will have to get tested. While it is unlikely that he will also be a carrier, I do worry, because it was unlikely that both my parents would be carriers as well, a lot of things have been unlikely, so yeah. Chances are, he will not be a carrier. However. If he is, and we&#8217;re both carriers... we can&#8217;t TTC normally in the future. We&#8217;ll have to do sperm sorting and IUI. Otherwise there&#8217;d be a 25% chance of our kid having CF, and that&#8217;s not something we&#8217;d want to risk. Of course, chances are that he won&#8217;t be a carrier, and we&#8217;ll get to TTC like normal. 

*Moving on!*

I started doing a 30 day exercise challenge, but being home for spring break has messed it up. Idk what it is about being home, but it sucks the motivation out of me. Back in my dorm I had no problem taking out my yoga mat and doing the exercise each night before bed. I&#8217;m doing sit ups, crunches, leg raises, planks, push-ups (terrible ones as I can&#8217;t do them tbh), squats, and lunges. I&#8217;m using a challenge app that tells me how many to do each day, so I&#8217;m increasing each day and having occasional rest days. I bought a Fitbit and I figure if I&#8217;m gonna have one I better exercise lol. Maybe if this challenge goes well I&#8217;ll get a gym membership, but I don&#8217;t want to spend the money, so I&#8217;m going slow on the whole thing. 

I&#8217;m home for spring break until next Sunday. I hate being home honestly. I feel 15 again, and my parents make me do chores of course which for some reason bugs the shit out of me, like I don&#8217;t mind doing them at college, but I hate being told to do them in a house that doesn&#8217;t feel like my own. Idk it&#8217;s weird. Also my bed smells like cat pee because one of the cats peed on it multiple times last semester, and we haven&#8217;t been able to get the smell out so far. Ugh. I think it&#8217;s in the mattress, so it&#8217;ll likely never come out. That&#8217;s another reason I miss being at college. My mattress doesn&#8217;t smell like cat pee there. I also can go to Taco Bell at 1 am in college, but here I have to ask to go out. It&#8217;s frustrating not having the freedom to make my own stupid decisions lol. I can&#8217;t wait to go back, despite all the assignments I have due. I&#8217;m dreading summer break, I thought I&#8217;d love such a long break compared to the one I got growing up, but I just know I&#8217;m gonna hate it. I loved it when I was going home every afternoon, but now that I know what it&#8217;s like to live on my own... I told my mom that although I love them, I felt out of place at home and missed college, and she was surprisingly understanding. She said that it&#8217;s a normal part of growing up and leaving home, that this little town and this house, they&#8217;re too small for me, I don&#8217;t belong here or fit in here anymore (not in a mean way lol). I&#8217;m glad she understands how I&#8217;m feeling. I&#8217;ve talked to some college friends about it and most of them totally understand and relate. Idk. It&#8217;s weird. I can&#8217;t wait to have my own place to live in. We don&#8217;t have a curfew or anything at my college, but we can&#8217;t have alcohol in the halls and we can&#8217;t have boys in our rooms at night (although nobody follows the boy rule lol, SO has slept over countless times). 

Okay end multiple rants lol


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I completely understand that feeling you're talking about, about not feeling like home is home anymore. It intensifies the longer you live away, but on the plus side your parents start treating you like an adult. Hope your cf testing reveals you are not a carrier. 

Tex that is so exciting!!! Oh i hope he gets it, sounds like a great opportunity plus the ability for him to have more time with the family. 

Dobs plllease tell me he texted that to you! What a doofus.

Waiting for my ct now, drinking some drink the size of the moon. It's reminiscent of a GD test drink but not quite as sickly, omg this may make me vomit, sweet. But it is sweet...and f-ing enormous.


----------



## gigglebox

I mean look at this thing! I've been sipping for 5 minutes and only like a fourth of the way through. It's cold so i'm trying to finish before it warms up and really gets gross.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3496.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

The key to never losing that feeling of Home is having a designated room you sleep in, leaving your stuff in everybody&#8217;s houses all the time, and having keys to everybody&#8217;s house ;). That&#8217;s what I do oooo and when you go over give like 5 minutes heads up and just waltz in :rofl:

Long short my lawyer said tell him how much money he owes and even though I was like he gonna be extra I did it so he sent like ten emails being like you&#8217;re wrong, we never agreed, slandering me as a mom (incorrectly cuz he stupid), threatening me if I take legal action for his unpaid rent. When I just calmly said do whatever idc he got pissed and started swearing and being hella rude and I was just like cool lemme know when you can talk nicely and he goes off about how he&#8217;s not ahusive and i&#8217;m Manipulative and i&#8217;m not even responding. 

But I am entitled to an RO if &#8220;Restraining orders may also be obtained due to psychological abuse. When an estranged spouse continuously degrades you or attempts to unreasonably control your actions, turns your children against you or threatens harm to you or your loved ones, it is considered psychological abuse. When this type of abuse is so prevalent against you that it interferes with your daily life or your ability to do your job, the court may enter a restraining order. You may request that the restraining order prevent all contact whether by mail, phone, email, gift delivery or through third parties.&#8220;. So i&#8217;m Over it

Ew gigs do you have to drink the whole thing? I chugged my gd drinks lol just plugged my nose, thought back to my tequila shot days, and said give me strength lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, the whole thing! Definitely not a drink I would choose. Think melted orange popsicle (still cold). 

Got my lab ordered, but not without a fight! Still it's all done. CT was (mostly) painless, save getting an iv---but at least the nurse did it in one shot! And the nurse who took my blood for the test did it in one shot, too :thumbup: now i'm just playing the waiting game. Really hope it's something fixable! Fx! 

Oh lordy dobs, that man is...well he must be miserable. I'm very glad he's writing it all, very convenient. You may just want to get that RO...may be way easier just letting your lawyers talk things out and relay back. You don't need that stress or verbal abuse!

Cb...I'm holding out hope you'll test again today :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah tbh I only asked my lawyer cuz with the custody stuff pending Idk how it works with me asking for one esp since I may have to skip my meeting tomorrow to go file in small claims ugh eye roll so annoyed

Fxed it something with an easy fix hugs


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks, I hope so too. My office is frustrating the shit outta me and I can tell they are getting annoyed with me calling. But I don't really care. I've been sick for two weeks with no answers and am currently cooking from my 14 day fever and they can suck it.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs will they have your results today for you? & why do they always give you the tiniest straw to suck it out with, suction power :haha: 

Lol Dobby with you remembering tequila shots when doing the gd drink haha! 

Ttc can be stressful Tex aswell as life itself plodding along!Fab news that hubby got the job :) 

Aww Flueks that peg will pop out & you wont even realise lol! My friends baby girl was teething & you could see her teeth below the gumline, she had a 2 hr nap & when she woke, 1 of them had cut Lol crazy!! How exciting eeee! 

Riley has 3 wobbly teeth but wont wobble them haha lil wimp! Told him the tooth fairy only comes to boys & girls that wobble there teeth lots :haha: mean mummy hehe! 

So i did poas before work today :eyeroll: it looked negative to me .. sooo il do the other one in the morning, maybe the others where just duff tests ohhhh unless i am & its too early. Given my dpo is abit everywhere.. could be way too early.


----------



## claireybell

Or i could always poas in a minute & spend the eve squinting & obsessing :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

That second option is my vote!

They said i could get results today or tomorrow. They seem very unconcerned at this point with my case, probably because I put up such a stink about the hep A test this morning. I am also annoyed that the doctor who seemed so nice and attentive this weekend and determined to figure out my issue now can't even be bothered to call me; she had the nurse call with my blood test results yesterday, a nurse who couldn't answer any of my questions so had to ask the dr and call me back again. 

add to this my damn internet is still out! The asshat technician who was supposed to fix it signed it off as complete but never came here! I had to get another appointment and they can't come until Thursday! Ooooooh my inner bitch was unleashed. They may come earlier if they can fit it in their schedule...


I'm so sorry i'm ranting.

In other news already at page 200 in half blood prince haha


----------



## claireybell

I&#8217;d be having a ranty aswell gigs.. it never rains! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Love the half blood prince its me fave;)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I hope you get comprehensive answers! Also the internet technician thing makes me so mad for you, ugggh like do your damn job. 

CB eeee test test test! Always test!

Dobs oh geez that man(boy) is awful. I hope your lawyer can figure things out in your favor. Also, I have a designated room here (the one I grew up in) and some of my stuff is still here, but because of the distance between college and home, when I do come home it&#8217;s a very planned visit. Idk, but I think that home feeling is gone for good. Though it may come back a month into summer break. Who knows?

I have a million assignments to do over this week and I haven&#8217;t even started them. Not excited to do my 8-10 page sociology research paper. Ugh.


----------



## gigglebox

Verdict is in...still not sure what i have except a virus! Thank God nothing scary or life threatening. She thinks it might be mono but i guess you have to wait to test for that or something? So if i still have a fever in a couple days i'll be tested for that...not that it'll make any difference in treatment but at least i'll have an answer.


----------



## claireybell

Do you have typical symptoms for mono? Thought thst wouldve showed up on s blood test.. unless they need to test specifically for it. So relieved its nothing real bad though.. my anxiety kicks in with stuff like that & i make myself worse.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh heah I was insanely anxious! I was really afraid it was something life threatening! 

I am fatigued like crazy and have the fever, but otherwise this does not feel like mono to me. The other times i had mono i had a sore throat and very swollen lymph nodes in my neck, like sore to the touch. They're noticable but really not that big to me.

Cb you test again yet? Any pics? &#128556;


----------



## claireybell

It could very well be as you have some of the symptoms.. how long did it last the other time u had mono? 

No i didnt poas lol but im gonna this morning.. line porn coming soon ha ha


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hey ladies, ive been a shit poster just popping in with odd posts here and there but have been following you all 

Hoping to come back as a regular if youll have me :blush: 

Doing this oregnancy thing alone and feeling abit down in the dumps
So would be nice to chat to you all again!

Gigs - so glad all turned out ok! X

-CB- do not post line porn coming soon and then go MIA lol, thats my job :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Right?! Cb come deliver on your word!

Keeps can't believe how far along you are! Wow that's gone fast! Did you tell the girls they're due a baby brother? How did they react?


----------



## claireybell

HAHA sorry girls.. uploading now


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028311&stc=1&d=1520433127

Nothing boooo! But i have been mildly cramping for a couple hrs & low backache, had that with nuala but it could just be nothing & i not be pg Lol
 



Attached Files:







3B39ED6C-2F4A-4F72-A9F9-1CD74B6FB829.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## claireybell

However.. the sensitivity of this one saying its an early test but it could be like a 20miu one pfft as its an Asda cheapie.. i did do another one & again saw a hazy something but its probs neg! Il upload anyway :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028313&stc=1&d=1520433476
 



Attached Files:







50739D42-92DB-4A0A-8A45-25A46EFA2181.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## claireybell

Heres a better one to see the hazy line.. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028315&stc=1&d=1520434033
 



Attached Files:







BFDC0811-E35D-4D41-A888-F1439E15CEFB.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Flueky88

CB I think I see that hazy line. Hoping it's start of bfp!!

Gigs glad it's not life threatening. I hope you can get something more definitive or even better get over it 100%

Keeps, are your girls excited about lil boy? It's okay it's hard to keep up and you have a lot going on. Dropin when you can :)

Now to find Texs chart....


----------



## Flueky88

Tex your chart is looking awesome at 13dpo!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks! Im not really feelings my any kind of symptoms my temp usually tanks on 14 or 15 dpo and then af starts so we shall see!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh fingers crossed your temp stays nice and high tex! 

Cb i can see it in the last pic still in its case. Really hope it gets darker! If it doesn't, will you be talking to hibby about properly trying for #3? 

Fluek thanks for the well wishes :) I think I'm about to do a naughty thing and get a burger but it's the only thing that sounds appetizing right now...really hope my body knows what it needs and I don't completely regret this!


----------



## claireybell

Keeping everything crossed for you Tex :kiss: 

Flueks has V&#8217;s tooth cut yet? 

Acheyness eased off but now its back so who knows.. il pee again in the morning lol

I dunno, im pretty sure SO isnt wanting anymore tbh but it doesnt stop him wanting to gimme juice when he knows he shouldnt be! Maybe il chat with him when hes in a good mood or the baby subject arises again.. i did tell him its probs only a matter of time that another woopsie will happen haha


----------



## claireybell

Gigs u pit burger in my head now mmmmmm


----------



## blablamana

Sorry for disappearing! Both my kids have been ill. Thomas has been puking his guts out for 4 (!) Days now. He can't eat anything. He can drink water so the doc doesn't care. My poor baby is so hungry! 

Sophie has been having diarrhea and bad cramps. 

It's been rough! 
Sorry to read and run, I promise I'll find some time to reply to everyone soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no it's so scary when kids are sick :( i hope it's over soon!


----------



## claireybell

Oh no your poor babies :( hope they start feeling better real soon Blah x


----------



## Flueky88

Tex FX it stays nice and high!!

Gigs now I want a burger lol. As long as it's not real greasy I don't think it'd be horrible for you. I'm craving junk food like crazy.

CB no not yet, but the left bottom is visible now too. So far she hasn't really been cranky about it. 

I hope he is okay with ttc. Isn't weird how awkward it can be to start conversation about ttc with your partner. Or maybe it's just me. I have a fear of rejection so there's that. 

Blah awww poor babies. I hope they are better soon. 

AFM, ugh I can't believe I'm thinking about ttc this month. I keep having these damn internal wars in my head. I feel kind of crazy lol. I mean I'm not full time again yet so no short term disability. I think as many hours I've worked I'd still be eligible for fmla so my job would be safe and I'd go back full time to earn pto. I would like a hospital indeminty policy next time too which I'd have to have before getting pregnant. I'm turning 30 next month so I feel my clock ticking. My mom had hysterectomy in her 30s (I think mid30s). Finances are improving, but would be easier to wait. We have a lot of girl things and could get boy things that were my nephews. 

I know I have to decide for myself, but it's a bit mixed on both sides. I'm sorry, I know I'm a broken record, but broodyness is real.


----------



## shaescott

CB I edited them and it did bring out something but I&#8217;ve had negatives bring out something in my edits before so I don&#8217;t wanna give you false hope. 

Had my appt today, the counselor chatted about the possible results and what that could mean for the future, told me that there&#8217;s a lot of exciting new treatments for CF that extend life expectancy to into the 40s so not to worry myself too much about kids just yet, especially considering I don&#8217;t know the results yet and kids are years away. Had blood drawn by I&#8217;d say the best phlebotomist ever, I literally didn&#8217;t feel the needle going in OR out. Impressive. She said results in 2-3 weeks, my mom got hers in 13 days. She has the bad variant.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae awesome on painless venipunture :) I still hope you have negative test.

Any luck on writing that paper?


----------



## DobbyForever

Bla that sucks! That is going around my school as well. A had it, I had it, and so many of my students have been out for a week at a time the last few weeks with vomiting and diarrhea. So sorry the doctors are only concerned with dehydration. It's so hard watching our kids be sick :( I hope it passes soon for them

CB that's rough. I'd say maybe subconsciously he is ok with it, but I've dated plenty of guys who just expect to not have a baby but refuse to glove up. So I'm not always inclined to believe just because he gives you the juice means he wants it. Just means he prefers the feeling. BUT he definitely knows where you stand and what would happen if you fell, so I say fair game to have the convo when you're ready. FXed it goes well. 

Fluek I'm pro money works itself out somehow someway, have a baby when you want. I was combing A's hair just the other hour and it made me realize how much I want a little girl and to brush out her hair before bed. I'm gonna miss his locks when his dad makes him cut it.

Shae fxed the results come in soon and good news.

Sorry only read this page. Tbh I'm about a week from "tenure". I'm really considering emailing my old coworker and offering to be a surrogate for her. I so badly want her to be a mom, and I know she's older and has endo and PCOS and has given up after multiple rounds of IVF. It's something I've thought about a lot, but idk. First, I feel like that's huge. Second, I still feel like A's weight is my fault. Third, her hubby reminds me of my ex and it's like my ex is n abusive a*hole and I could see her allowing it that I just don't know that I want that for a kid.


----------



## gigglebox

That's heavy dobs. Honestly...if the situation is reminiscent of your own, I wouldn't do it. Maybe if she can get a better partner...bit do you really want anyone to go through the custody crap you've been experiencing? Or assist in adding another child to this world with a dead beat, possibly abusive father? Sounds to me like you may have that broodiness kicking in yourself and this would be a way to alleviate it. You can always look into surrogate programs for other couples. It may not be as intimate but that could be a good thing...plus...money &#128556;

Shae that is very reassuring. I'll keep my fingers crossed you still come back negative.

Fluek the struggle is so real! I hate having to wait. I'd go for it only because you have no idea how long it might take, and you may kick yourself for not trying sooner. I hear ya on that bio clock...i wanted 2-3 kids and to be done by 30. So much for that! Still have at least one more to go and creeping up on 32! Tick tock...!


----------



## DobbyForever

I wouldn&#8217;t surrogate for anybody but her tbh. I&#8217;m not that heroic and I don&#8217;t Need the money enough to go through that process.

I just don&#8217;t actually know him. I met him once at a fundraiser and she and I were toasted lol. But she encouraged me to stay with my ex and we had a lot in common with our relationship. But she did tell me once her close friends don&#8217;t like him. Idk in all reality I probably will end up at not but I just wish she could be a mom. She wouldn&#8217;t leave him. She dated him 8 years been married 3. She&#8217;ll put up with everything and her kid would be well taken care of by her.

Definitely not broody though. Lol. Just emailed my doctor and was hit me with my next depo please and thanks. It&#8217;s just people keep asking me what my kid plans are and when i&#8217;m Thinking about dating. ESP my coworkers because I keep giving them stuff with no expectation of getting it back but when A is around 4, i&#8217;ll see where he stands with wanting a sibling and see what my situation is like. I wish ex wasn&#8217;t making this ugly because I would have (if single) likes to draw up a contract for speed donation so A&#8217;s sibling would be a full bio sib but I have half sibs I love and adore so meh. I&#8217;m barely managing with A. Sleep deprivation to the degree I have it is like such birth control plus I just have no desire to do the baby dance. And i&#8217;m going To be 29 in a few months and Idk just not worried about it yet


----------



## TexasRider

Definitely take your time and dont rush into any decisions Dobby. While being a surrogate is a very noble thing I dont think I could do it for anyone but maybe my sister or my husbands sisters. But I would not be a good candidate because I havent been able to get pregnant for the past almost 3 years. 

Speaking of my temp dropped pretty good today so Im pretty sure I am out but onwards and upwards. This chart seemed normal so if I can ovulate like normal and keep the bd up maybe we will get lucky. And if not thats ok too.

On the job front hubs went in to turn his 2 week notice in at the parts store and the boss matched his $2 more an hour raise! Which actually means he will make a little more cause some weeks he gets 5 hours of overtime and others its 10. Depends on if he works Saturday. Which he does every other week. 

Oh and my daughters bday is later this month and she wants to go to Chuck E Cheese so yay for us we get to take her. Hahaha hopefully its not as bad as I envision.


----------



## claireybell

Im still hoping your temp goes up though Tex :thumbup: a weird question, do you def ovulate? Only readon i ask is a friend of mine had perfect temp cycles after her baby like yourself but wasnt getting pg? Her body was gearing up to ovulate & had temp shift etc but no eggs were being released apparently.. 

Flueks i always feel awkward & i think its rejection the same as you.. 

Did my last test this AM & it was blank neg, although im not 100% sure on my dpo i think something should&#8217;ve showed by now. I had a lil tinge of orange CM this morning but nothing since, i reckon period will be here in next few days, joy.


----------



## claireybell

If i not got period by monday i may retest..


----------



## TexasRider

No i cant say for certain if I ovulate or not. But a temp chart is the best way of knowing without going and having monitoring to see follicles before hand and then a progesterone test at 7dpo to confirm


----------



## shaescott

Thanks ladies, I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s negative too but it&#8217;s unfortunately more likely that it&#8217;s positive, it&#8217;s 25% negative, 50% positive carrier, 25% positive two variants. We&#8217;ll see what happens. What will be, will be. I&#8217;m not terribly worried, as I&#8217;m pretty sure SO will be negative if we get him tested. Even if not, we&#8217;d figure things out. 

My cousin who got married last June just emailed family that she&#8217;s pregnant with a boy, I&#8217;m so excited for her. I went to her wedding, it was beautiful, and her husband seems very respectful and kind to her. I could tell he really loves her. They&#8217;re young but not crazy young. I think she&#8217;s 28 or 29 maybe? Not sure tbh. 

Hm CB sorry about the negs. 

Tex sorry about the temp drop, I hope it doesn&#8217;t mean AF.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex does that mean hubby will stay at his current place then? Wow that must feel good to be in demand! 

Cb sorry about the negatives :( hopefully it's just too early, but if not, hopefully hubby will be more open to the idea of #3. Or just bring it up in the heat of the moment so he can't refuse :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah I keep that attitude about money too. I did lose it when I had to borrow money from DH in January, since I'm seeing a few more visits and my on call nights have been busy, I'm getting more stable. Oh I feel bad for your friend. I hope she isn't treated like you or worse. That's very kind of you to even consider surrogacy.

I thought about it for financial reasons once, but I read you couldn't even you had preterm labor. I can't recall. I think it would be hard not to get attached though. 

Oh and how is going to make you cut As hair?

Gigs, it really stinks how early our fertility starts and how early things go downhill. I guess when people only lived to 30s or 40s it was necessary. 

We did talk last night. I started it with a text. It's easier to commincate difficult things by text or letter to me. Once it's out there it's a bit easier. He is okay with it. He says, "you kind of confuse me. Flip flopping." Poor DH. I am of same mindset gigs, I don't know how long it'll take and I definitely want one more, if not 2.

Texas, ugh, I hate seeing your temp drop. I know it's not near coverline but still. So is your hubby taking the new job or keeping his old one with the raise?

CB oh i hope it's not preAF spotting. Did you spot with Riley or Nuala? FX though AF stays away. 

Gonna read latest page


----------



## Flueky88

V had 9 month check up. She's 22lb 4 oz and 28 3/8 in tall. Dr said 90th percentile for both. It's just amazing with her being 5 weeks early. Future amazon over here lol. Her teeth still aren't budging, but soon enough. 

I'm thinking I'll O around St. Patrick's Day which is when I first met and had date with DH 6 years ago :)


----------



## claireybell

How you feeling today Gigs? 

I dunno i always seem to implant early like 9/10dpo.. i must be that-ish at least, i wouldnt say its orangey CM as such but more like just an off white-peachey ish colour lol just when i wiped this morning. I know i have zero will power & i wont hold off until Monday as i know myself :haha: 

Flueks i had implant watery reddy/brown spotting for weeks on end with Riley, right up until 10-11wks i think, nothing with Nuala & nothing with the pg from January either although its always poss! Its most probs from the crampyness yesterday but il keep ya&#8217;ll in the loop. 

Dobby does your ex want to cut his hair or is he moaning at you to get it cut?? Aww i never had Rileys hair chopped until he was 2 & that was only because it was so straight & wispy, he had a mullet going on hahaa!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks thats perfect ov timing hehe.. how amazing would it be you fell pg that cycle:)


----------



## TexasRider

Hes gonna keep the old job. Its easier and in air conditioning plus he will get a week of vacation in July. But yeah he was shocked that they offered him that much of a raise. 

Its a bummer to see my temp drop but at least it looks like things are working normally. Now i just hope it stays that way! Im down to 165 and Im in second place so fingers crossed i can win!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, are you feeling any better today?

Dobs, if you want to surrogate I'd say only do it for a couple that you approve of. Not an abusive spouse. .... I'd stay out of that....

Cb, fx for that bfp!!

Tex, so is dh Keeping the old job or still switching?

Sorry, I read all, but that's all I remember now....

L is getting cuter by the minute still. A few weeks ago he got a stage where he was just clingy, which seems to have passed now. Today in our playgroup, he brought other parents toys and even tried to feed a grandma his blueberries at snack time. Normally it's just me.... Haha! There were some kids there that try to take toys away from him and he just stands above it: the toy is gone, so he just grabs another. One girl tried to push him around, so he aimed back to me. Don't worry, all the parents watch all the kids, so these things get noticed and unwelcome behavior gets stopped right away. L is just soooo friggen sweet!


----------



## Flueky88

CB peachy colored spotting doesn't sound like preAF spotting to me. I know for me spotting has never been a good sign but I know it's not always :)

Yes, it would be petty amazing to conceive on our date anniversary. I started vitex so I'm not sure if O will change. Not going to be too fussed though.

Tex well I'm glad he's getting more money. It certainly helps. I hope you csn win 1st, when is the competition over?

Pacific, L sounds adorable. Glad he's such a sweet boy :)


----------



## TexasRider

Competition is over sometime in May idk when for sure. The lady in the lead has lost 10.11% of her body weight and i have lost 9.24% so far. Soooo i need major help in order to be able to get into first but I just keep doing what Im doing cause its obviously working for me


----------



## DobbyForever

Read everything but my brain hurts lol so tired it&#8217;s not fair I have to go to bed at 8pm or I die but ffs so exhausting. He wakes at 12, 3, and 6 (if i&#8217;m Lucky it&#8217;s usually 4-5:30).

Cb I agree that color doesn&#8217;t sound like af to me so fxed!

Tex sorry the temp is dropping but i&#8217;m Still holding out til af shows 

Pl I agree L sounds adorable! Love it!

Fluek sounds like her appointment went well! And yay for your first date anniversary coming up.

What are everyone&#8217;s patty day plans?

Re the couple idk for a fact he is abusive he could just be insensitive or selfish but I remember things being similar so Idk but it does give me huge pause and yeah i&#8217;d Get attached

Re the hair he doesn&#8217;t think boys should have long float haor and his hair makes him look too black so he&#8217;s been lobbying to cut it since A was like 3 months. So I guarantee when he moves over to unsupervised visits that he&#8217;ll come home hair lopped off

Nooo i&#8217;m Only ten minutes into pumping and A woke up siiiiiggggh his helmet appointment is today. Did o mention he fell from 20% to 15% percentile so i&#8217;m Back to fortifying


----------



## claireybell

Those percentiles arent always that accurate hun, dont stress too much about it, Nualas centiles go up & down, goes with growth spurts & genes, i never pay attention Lol

Ooh make sure you get to get his hair chopped or trimmed when it approaches those visits, at least it&#8217;ll be to your style :) 

Im not feeling pg tbh so i just want my period lol or if i am, show on a test already :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Your weight loss sounds fab Tex! You should go treat yourself to a new wardrobe of lovely clothes & shoes hehe


----------



## shaescott

Dobs hold up, he says having longer hair makes A look too black? That&#8217;s so awful, what&#8217;s wrong with looking black? Is he racist against his own son? Also is he definitely getting unsupervised visits?


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb it&#8217;s not just the percentile he&#8217;s only gained 5oz in over a month. When I was fortifying I could expect him to gain 5-10oz a week. I know weight gain slows but st this rate he&#8217;ll be lucky if he cracks 18 lbs by 9m in comparison to V who is 22lbs and theoretically supposed to be smaller because she&#8217;s a girl. He also started noticeably looking skinner to the point people were bribing it up/I noticed.

Shae it&#8217;s the curls. The curls make him look too black. The length isn&#8217;t masculine enough. But I looooove it reminds me of Kendra Wilkinson&#8217;s son&#8217;s hair but better cuz he&#8217;s my son lol and yes he is racist against his own son and eventually he will get unsupervised. My hope it would be when A is old enough to speak up god himself


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I hope he starts gaining more soon. And as for your ex, all I can really say is ugggh what a POS. Curls are gorgeous. 

I&#8217;m spur of the moment dyeing my hair. The box says natural medium reddish blonde, meaning like a natural ginger color. My hair is naturally dark blonde, though my damn eyebrows are darker than my hair lol, yet last time my hair was red people thought it was natural so idk. My mom had red hair growing up and is strawberry blonde now because she&#8217;s 50 lol. People who knew her as a kid saw me and was like oh it&#8217;s her daughter I can tell cuz she has the same hair and I had to tell them it wasn&#8217;t real whoops. My sentences are a lot less structured that usual rn and idky. Anyway, I&#8217;d had strangers think the red was natural too so idk. We&#8217;ll see how this turns out, last time I had it done professionally but I thought it was too dark, I&#8217;m using at Home hair dye rn so wish me luck.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs hope the appointment goes well. Lev only weighed at 21lbs some odd ounces yesterday, they do all go at their own pace...dr said he is a healthy boy. Not saying you shouldn't be encouraging weight gain, just saying you are also right they do slow down eapecially as they get mobile (which i think is Lev's issue, that kid does not stop moving unless forced or sleeping). Side comment, he's now able to stand for 10 seconds or so. Still waiting for him to attempt a step again...

Shae we need before & after pics.

Tex great job on the weight loss ! That is fantastic! I brt you can take first, especially if she hits a plateau.

Fluek i'll cross my fingers for you over here! Remind me how long you tried for v?

Afm...as long as I keep food in my system and stay on top of tylenol, I can function OK. Still no word on my tests from yesterday but I'm not really concerned at this point. Frustrated, but not concerned...it seems obvious I have a virus, mono or not, and the treatment is the same: grin and bare it until it goes away. I'll just have to have my spleen rechecked at some point to make sure the swelling has reduced. I teally just don't want to go through any more testing. It's very nerve wrecking...in fact now that I'm remember they're also checking my cbc again I am nervous. I will be happy when this is all over.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs,I would not be too concerned about not enough weight gain over a few weeks at his age. They slow down and by the quick pace of his appointments his growth spurts don't keep up. It's normal. 
As for ex: what a POS!


----------



## gigglebox

Results are in, I have mono again. They are freaking me put now because they want me to see specialists to further investigate why I've gotten it again...but it's been nearly 14 years since the last time I've had it and that just doesn't seem to warrant concern to me. Idk. I am probably going to refuse though, especially since my insurance may not cover it since it's technically pre existing. I just want to be done with this!

Cb did you cave and test any more yet?


----------



## TexasRider

Mono sucks. I had it when I was 17 and oh I was miserable. In fact my pediatrician didnt think I had it and my mom had to demand that I be tested cause my cousin had it at the same time and we had been hanging out and sharing sonic drinks before she came down with it. Literally slept all day for over 5 weeks no school etc. 

I didnt kno that you werent supposed to be able to get it again after getting it once.... i wouldnt go to the specialist either though. I would save my $$. Besides what good would it do to go?


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure, I guess if I have some underlying problem that has made me susceptible to reinfection...idk. I'm going to talk to my PA SIL later and get her opinion. She's been helping me through this whole thing.


----------



## JLM73

:hi::hi::hi:
HELLLLLOOOOOOO LADIES LOL
I have been away for an eon I know I know:blush:
Much drama with mom as usual, legal headaches etc etc
Another time.
Just wanted to say I am still around, and alive :rofl:
Charted for Sh*T last few months, minimal effort, and NO BD at all Jan and Feb cycles bleh:roll:
But I am back in the full swing TTC crazies this cycle ...Cycle forty frickin six:growlmad: Sooo, hoping I can still pull a :bunny: outta this 44 year old Ute hehe
Anyhoo....cirtcumstances have me being a roomie to ex hubs for the last few weeks, and maybe 2-3 more, so he is gonna be my donor ATM:shhh:
I think he's hoping for reconciliation, but [-X
I was hopeful, but everyday he stresses something stupid and starts a debate grrrr
Also we have 2 BDs in over the last couple days, both "outside" finishes...the first I doubt anything made it in, but it was cd8 so no matter, then we had another this morn, with a finish in my hand technically LMAO, but I scooped it into a softcup with preseed and inserted it
Annnnnd it wouldn't be a JLM moment without spillage :rofl:
I spilt some but most went in <sigh>
I may try again tonight, since temp dropped this morning into the 96 range when it def shoulda been in mid to high 97 range given my temp time.

So here's a rundown of my supps for this cycle
(keep in mind being AMA and the Mad Scientist here- I def upped the supplement dosages after reading many studies)
1- Black Cohosh 40mg capsx5 = 200mg/day thru cd 14
2- Guaifenesin 400mg tabs x 6 = 2400mg/day thru confirmed O
3- Aspirin 81mg daily
4- Prenatal Vit daily
5- Iron Supplement daily
6- Folic Acid 800mcg daily

Daily Totals below ( I am upping them greatly since nearly 4 years at reg supp levels has not helped)

*FOLIC ACID*
prenatal-800mcg(100% preg),folic supp- 2-400mcg(200% norm daily)
=1200mcg=400% norm daily/200% preg daily, 

*IRON*- prenatal-28mg(156% preg), Iron supp-45mg(250% normal daily)

*BCOMPLEX*-totals = B1-236%, B2-205%, B6-204%, B12-135%

**VITC* 200% by prenatal (for Iron absorb)


----------



## DobbyForever

I was told when I got mono you absolutely can catch it again it&#8217;s like the flu with different strains, and they said it&#8217;s not too uncommon to catch it again. But idk in any case mono sucks :(

Ummmm blah lost train of thought they are taking us early


----------



## Flueky88

Tex I'm sorry abot your temp dropping some more :(

Dobby, please don't try to compare. I know it's hard not to. Her size has so much to d with her genes. I'm like 5'9" or maybe 5'8". I'm no stick figure either. Wide hips. DH is 6'4" and has a big, sticky farmboy build. Between the both of us we gonna have big babies. Also, there isn't anything wrong with fortifying or supplementing. 

I hope ex doesn't do that to As hair :( also thats disgusting he is racist to hisown son. Grrrrrr!!!!

Is he eating evertime he wakes in the night? Could be a growth spurt. I hope his appt went well.

CB, it would be like a "reset" button to try if a cycle failed :rofl:

Shae I agree. Before and after pics.

Gigs, oh no. I hope there isn't some immunologic issue. I feel like if there was you'd have other problems than mono 16 years apart. This isn't really in my realm of expertise though.

Oh and we tried 18 months for V. Granted I had 6 months to regulate after bcp. It made ttc difficult the first 6 months.

Alright next page


----------



## Flueky88

J, ahhh!!!!! So excited to see you back. I was thinking of taking baby aspirin, but I'm undecided. I'll need to research a bit more. I'm sorry you aren't able to work things out with ex hubs.

You will have to try to stay in touch more. Okay?


----------



## JLM73

Yes I am def back, took a break as Ive got so much going on, but def carving out time to keep up with you Ladies again!<3<3
I am taking the low dose ASA for blood pressure, since I stopped my Rx meds, trying other methods and so far so good:thumbup:
I have quite a few bills racked up being out of work the last several months, but as soon as I can afford the $80 again with shipping I plan to give the Clomid another go.

*Dobs* I haven't read far back at all, but enuff to see you are having trouble with yer ex :hugs: sorry Baby Daddy drama is the pits!!
Make sure you document EVERYTHING for the legal battles.
Just my 2 cents, but seems to me all his bitching about A and shirking duties appts etc in the past will weigh against him looking so good in court...

*Gigsey* Sorry you are feeling bad:hugs:

*CB* so sorry to see you had a loss, but I am def rooting for you to have a beautiful 3rd kiddo!
And I agree with Dobbers....if he flies without a Cape he is well aware of the possible "side effects" thereafter :winkwink: lol

Still catching up....will take me a year lol, but to those reading Harry Potter again, I too have started since I never read the series BUT I am reading them in SPANISH to practice language skillz:haha:
Exhub and I found the first 4 books for $3ea at a local used book shop, even tho these are brand new. Me thinks some parent hoped their kiddo would read them but never did :shrug:
Regardless, they are exactly the language level I can handle in Spanish


----------



## shaescott

J!!!! Welcome back!!! Sorry you&#8217;ve been dealing with drama. I hope your new supplement cocktail works for you! Did ex-hubs ever get his sperm tested?

I will work on those before and after pics. I have a before pic but even with a makeup app I look crappy in it lol


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*Shae*
Thx! I hope the supp cocktail works too. I'm not sure if ex hubs got tested or not other than being told the lump in the testicle was nothing concerning ( very small, n cancer etc).
I'm not discussing TTC stuff with him, just doing my thing on my side.
He's a big boy, and knows how the bird and bees work. He's not taking precautions, and knows I never attended to use BC again in life, so it is what it is.
He's got finance issues still, but I'm good, so I am not at all concerned if I finally get my late life baby finally as far as support etc.
I only don't see us having a relationship as far as he speaks constantly about doing xyz type investing for "us" and "our future" but hasn't made a peep to discuss "what" we are relationshipwise right now, nor has he mentioned remarrying etc, and sorry but I def don't plan to be together calling each other "ex husband and wife" still.
I'm just doing my thing right now, and he's happy I'm here for support, friendship, affection blah blah:ignore:
I'm not seeing us remarried at this point, and the roomie situation is strictly temporary.


----------



## shaescott

Okay so in the before pic I hadnt brushed my hair and wasnt smiling so its kinda crappy but I cant exactly go back and take a new one lol. Anyway, here goes nothing:


----------



## JLM73

Ahhhhh<3
Look at that sweet young face!! You look GREAT *Shae*


----------



## Flueky88

J, that's pretty cool about reading HP in spanish. Also, hope your cocktail of supps work. 

I decided against baby aspirin at the present.

I'm glad you are doing better financially. Ex hubs was so irresponsible. I seriously couldn't deal.

Shae oh it looks so good!!


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek* no doubt on his financial irresponsibility! He's STILL spending like he was then if not worse, and trying to convince me to get into coin investing/selling with him:roll: his newest A.D.D. endeavor <sigh>
I have NO intention of placing myself in a legal situation to be tied to his debt building ways, nor half thought out business plans.
It has been a daily battle to get him to listen to reason when approaching silver/coins as a biz. He asks me to help, or for opinions then immed begins debating with me:trouble:
He also has never done online selling, which I have done for years, and everytime I give him pointers or tips he debates, or doesn't listen, then messes up a buy/sale argghh! NO WAY am I getn into that lol!!
The latest craziness is his exGF - teacher's assist he broke his own rule with and started dating - got him roped into a lawsuit with the school, which has put him on admin leave w/o pay! THAT's why I am here being supportive and trying to help him out, as he is helping me too, but OMG WTF lol???
He's likely to lose his teaching cert for quite a while if not permanently!
And thus his new biz ideas - which might I add will eat up ALL his retirement he is cashing out :dohh:
Thank goodness he is able to make $ driving for Uber and Lyft...
That aside, I am handling my own biz to move fwd, and just munching on popcorn :munch:in the front row watching the Trainwreck that Engineer ex hubs is heading down the track into:shock:


----------



## DobbyForever

J welcome back! Do you worry that because he so clearly wants back in ghat he might try to use your baby as a way to weasel back in there permanently?

Shae I agree so youthful and pretty! Are the pics the same? I feel like a guy r_r. It looks the same color wise

Ummmmmm I forgot what else again lol so back to me A definitely needs a helmet so he gets fitted in a couple weeks


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* to me Shae's After pic took me a 2nd look to notice too :blush:
But she deffo has a more uniform color IMO in the after pic. Heck she could have a lime green mohawk and stil look like a Disney Princess hehe

I am not really concerned about exhubs trying to use the kiddo if it happens. 
Fact of the matter is dude has zero family- I'm it, and he's well aware I have exes...plural....since he bailed out ( I was a busy girl :blush: lol)
Not really like THAT, I just refuse to put my search for Mr Right on hold, and honestly I wasn't even speaking to exhub anymore till he contacted me a month ago apologizing profusely.
Now that he's going thru his life drama, he can relate to what I was going thru feeling like my world was spinning outta my control.

Anyhoo, even if TTC works this go roound, I won't say anything to him till all genetic tests are done, and he's stuck in his lease in this county till August, and I will be heading back to my county in a cpl weeks, so there's gonna be ample distance unless I decide to head his way:thumbup:

He def would wanna be involved, and I would never prevent that, but honestly he had less than 2 yrs with his only son 30+ years ago due to his ex wife running off with his son, and wasn't overly aggressive then to force co parenting...
Diff time I know- but I make my own sched, he is the 9-5 type with wknds driving to help pay off over 100k in student loans, so I would be the main caretaker anyhoo.

On a side note- I'm on netflix watching "The Little Death" - about 4 couples struggling to have great sex lives/orgasms, and OMG the couple TTC is so funny with their sex approach...
Her hubby asks "How's your cervical mucus?" as they undress like robots for sex:rofl: too true


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol i&#8217;m Just so bad with details like it needs to be bright green for me haha tbh I just thought it was the lighting oh man 

Kk good i&#8217;m Just all court shy cuz this sucks ass I wouldn&#8217;t wish it on anybody and pft f* that you were broken up you do you!

And lol wtf is on Netflix?! Omg if I ever have free time maybe i&#8217;ll Watch lol how&#8217;s your cm


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg can you imagine a steamy ttc novel

Cassandra laid her hand on the table with a coy smile, leaving behind an invitation for her husband. Antonio put his newspaper down out of curiosity before springing to his feet and bounding after her, driven mad by the sight of that deep, dark pink test line signaling that it was time. ((I could keep going but idk if i&#8217;m Breaking forum rules so i&#8217;m Just gonna stfu now lol))


----------



## JLM73

:rofl: OMFG *Dobs* YOU sooooo have to be a TTC steamy novel writer now:rofl:
This movie has me laughing so hard! Each cpl is finding some odd ass turn on to make their sex life do a 180 lol

I get the whole court drama issue- been going thru it with DS's a-hole dad since 2012, and will liely continue till lil boy can speak up in court to stay with me primarily...

My cm is watery the last cpl days thx to mega dose of guaifenesin.
The last many months it hasn't been getting better than thin creamy, which is why i added the Guai again this round
My man goo scoop into a softcup with preseed was well timed, so FX! Especially since he's likely to be out ubering late, and we won't :sex: tonight.
Also hoping for a temp rise in a.m.
Funny enough, I upped the B cohosh ALOT this round, but no nasty O pains:shrug:
but I don't usually get them anyway


----------



## shaescott

*Dobs* Lol the red is more obvious if you compare the roots. It&#8217;s meant to be a more subtle color, I wanted it to look natural. It&#8217;s not a huge color difference, my natural hair has gold tones so it&#8217;s not like I&#8217;m going from ashy brown to bright red, I&#8217;m going from dark blonde to kind of a darker strawberry blonde/light red ish lol

*J* I definitely don&#8217;t think I&#8217;d look good in a line green Mohawk but thank you haha, I appreciate the Disney princess sentiments.


----------



## DobbyForever

Def looks natural to me. Has the Dobby stamp of approval

Lol j I totally would hahaha yay for well time pressed and soft cup!

Jcuckyxrixyk it A is so cute I can&#8217;t deal


----------



## JLM73

Not a bfp, but my line porn contribution
Took my opk late as F*, but Def +:dance:
 



Attached Files:







20180310_002118-1-1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shaescott

Dobs do we get to see A&#8217;s cuteness? Pleeeeasee :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh someone asked if growth spurt nope this has been ongoing since Jan. The fact were down to just two wakes us a miracle. He was STTN but then once he started getting sick a lot mid January it was gg. Sometimes he eats; sometimes he just wants paci or to come in bed with me. When he eats its anywhere from 2oz to 5oz. I know people say things about making night time feedings smaller and eliminating them but idk if hes hungry im Ok with him eating cuz he needs it. Idk idc lol

J deffo positive so great timing fxed you can get another round in today 

Btw we have only attempted food chunks twice and both times he maybe got five pieces in his mouth, immediately decided they were gross, and spat them out. Likes to suck on the juice of his hand but wont actually it it lol so they dogs end up getting it because it ends up on the floor and im Too tired so I just let them eat it haha
 



Attached Files:







F951FE7B-676F-4272-8F32-11DFACD5AB71.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## DobbyForever

To better show off his curls which everyone else in the world thinks are f&#8217;adorable
 



Attached Files:







54C79949-D3C8-474F-8C3C-6DE82F159784.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## blablamana

Aww dobs he's adorable! 

Sorry, kids still sick. DH and I now too so yay.


----------



## gigglebox

J!!! You've returned!!! When you're ready to share the drama, please do! Sounds like you've got things well calculatfor this month and dang, what a very positive opk! Sorry to hear exhubs isn't any better off than he was, but I guess it's not really your problem. Is he still drinking? Glad to hear his little gonad bump is nothing serious.

Dobs, wtf, he does not have "black kid curls"...??? I mean it's the soft, whispy type of hair, not the thicker, tighter curls (although that is also cute!). Lord help that man if he cuts those off! Anyway. He is cute as a button! Did the drs say how long A will need the helmet? Honestly it will be nice to have extra protection for bumps etc...i'm just thinking about Lev, that kid is constantly falling and hitting his head :roll: 

Fluek I bet ttc takes shorter this time then, especially since things are pretty regular and you've been off bc for some time now. Eeee I can't wait for someone else to get pregnant!


----------



## claireybell

J ahhhhh your here :) so glad your back on the chat board hehe!! 

Shae i can see the colour diff straight away, looks really nice & suits you. Your so you g & fresh faced! Lovely. 

Omg Dobby A is sooooo blooming cute <3 LOVE those curls hes a lil heartbreaker!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies :). Yeah his curls are clearly mixed curls. I&#8217;m curious to see the end result because i&#8217;ve Seen them stay loose but i&#8217;ve Seen them tighten up as well. We&#8217;ll see but I loooove it

And lol yeah every other week A hits his head at daycare to the point they rearranged the furniture lol you can see his shiner in one of those pics haha usually 4 months so I am fxed it is off by his first birthday part :(. I was planning a cake smash photoshop as well and I def don&#8217;t want it with the helmet on


----------



## claireybell

Aww i love the birthday cake smash type things uber cute hehe! Whens his birthdsy Dobs?


----------



## DobbyForever

It&#8217;s in July so it&#8217;ll be 4 months 2 days after his first appointment but it takes two weeks to make the helmet =\. We got held up because the cranialogist was completely booked until March so we had to wait a month and a half for his appointment :(. We&#8217;re having it at a ritzy Gymboree type space (not Gymboree). I&#8217;m hoping I can get my friend to drive up from gilroy her daughter is a month off from A. Otherwise i&#8217;ll See which kids he likes most at daycare and send a couple invites but i&#8217;m also fine it just being close family and A. It&#8217;s nice because his birthday is a Saturday so I can do it on his true first birthday :). Cake smash will be another day idk yet I kind of want to do it in SoCal and have my old friend so the pictures since she&#8217;s cheap and amazing but idk


----------



## claireybell

Ah how lovely :) its so nice having a party on their actual birthday! Not that he&#8217;ll have any idea whats going on lol but lovely all the same! Rileys first birthday we had loads of people there & it was scorching hot heatwave plus i was pg & never knew, i was dying haha! Swore id never do a party again as its stressfull but the kids love it :) you should def ask your friend about pics, they would be lovely


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah being pg in the heat is no fun. This is pretty low stress because they do everything. You legit just show up lol I&#8217;m all about not doing it myself my baby shower was enough stress

I&#8217;ll drop the pics regardless just a matter of where, when, who at this point. I&#8217;m really content with A. So at this point it&#8217;s just about when he turns 3/4 if he wants a sibling otherwise it&#8217;ll be just him OR if I meet a good guy and he wants one but even then idk definitely not having more than two I just can&#8217;t manage that many lives lol


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I can't believe I forgot to comment on the hair! It looks very nice, the red tone certainly suits you. 

Dobs even if it's not ready to come off at his party i'm sure taking it off for smash cake wouldn't be a big deal, especially being the end of his treatment period.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies <3
*Dobbers* F that! A is Gorg! and his Curls are THE best type!
Trust me coming from a fellow Mixedlet lol
I have tighter curls/waves than A, and my dad had straight up Afro hair, and my mom has Hair like A's right now being Portuguese.
My hair requires very little care now that I figured out I Don't have to relax it like I have all my life ( 80's/90's brainwash lol).
I use leave in conditioner, that's it, tho I do tie it back as needed to minimize tangles overnight.

My daughter is 1/2 Black 1/2 Portuguese, Her dad is 1/2 Italian 1/2 White
(super white with straight brown hair/blue eyes) and she had hair JUST like A's as a babe, and Beautiful Large Ringlets/waves as an adult.

My 2 sons both have Black dads with Afro Hair...
Oldest son's dad was Black as Midnight - and my son had tight smooth baby curls, that later grew into Afro hair. It does do the "wave kit" thing naturally tho when cut low:shrug:

Youngest son's dad is Black but very light like Creole complexion with straight up afro hair like his parents. BUT, my lil boy has Afro type hair so to speak, but it def forms tight curls on the top where it's kept longer:thumbup:

I am a Punet square freak, and love mixed kiddo genetics anyhoo hehe
So in your case I am 99% sure You having the beautiful curls we have all seen in pics, and being mixed combined with "baby daddy's" very White background, A is gonna end up with hair the same texture ( smoothness) he has now, and the curls will stay very similar- not getting tighter than those ringlets everyone loves.
( I soooo still need that Nerd Emoji with glasses and buckteeth :rofl:)

His dad is a total FOOL to wanna cut them off A is GORGEOUS with them, and in no way looks "black" by his words. He looks to me like a mixed kiddo- and I can assure you as he grows, people will keep asking if he's Spanish, etc, as THAT is how their babies hair looks as well when young.

No matter tho, cutting them does not change WHO he is, nor WHAT his parents have in their backgrounds. His hair is not gonna become Afro like, nor is cutting it off constantly gonna make him look diff unless you keep him bald- which I am sure neither of you wants.
In my experience- kids who are forced to Not cut their hair DO as soon as they can, and kids that are forced TO cut their hair will grow it out into wild styles as soon as they can.

Save yourself the headache for the next 18 years, and make SURE your co-parenting paperwork spells out you BOTH must agree to major changes in the child's activities, schedule, schooling, altering his appearance etc...
My A hole ex aims for every loop hole possible to annoy me, and has kept my son't hair cut with HIS barber since 2, and freaks when I use temp color on his hair for school events or Halloween :roll:
Personally the cut isn't bad, so I let it go, but as soon as my DS can speak up in court, I KNOW he will ask to live with me majority, since his father doesn't let him have fun, be a kid, and do anything outdoors:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* when I got to ex hubs apt, he had Sake and some Fireball here, clearly he brought it from the move from t he other house, and a couple beers in the fridge.
He's always been an all or nothing drinker, and I think my health kick of no alcohol has him avoiding it while I'm here.
Far as I can tell in 3 weeks he's had 1 beer and a small amt of fireball about 2 weeks ago:shrug:
With his job drama right now, he is stressing BIG time and admitted he is not drinking cuz he would go hard with all his stress.
Part of why I am here. He spins into left field mentally a couple times a day, and I am the type that doesn't stress walking into burning buildings lol so I am anchoring him for now and reeling him back in to the rational thought process as needed.

He did admit having an anxiety attack earlier while out doing errands bcuz apparently he got an email from Uber that he can't drive anymore till he completes a course, due to repeat low customer feedback.

He is an ass in his way of speaking and tone, and I have to remind him constantly about it. I can brush it off cuz I know him, and he apologizes later, but that does not work with customer serv jobs:nope:
He's also waaaay over educated in many things, so he comes across as a know it all, debating, arrogant prick...
He told me the other night about arguing with a customer and was peeved when I agreed he was wrong- it went like this:

He gets a call to pick up a couple. Due to heavy heavy trafic on the road there due to a local huge fair going on, he is at a stand still. They called to ask what was taking so long after waiting over double the time he was estimated to arrive, and bing impatient, he sharply told them he was stuck in traffic and they needed to walk 300 yds to him at a diff meeting spot or just wait a while. The girl said that was too far, but they would just wait.
The girl relayed this to her boyfriend, and didn't hang up right away, so he overheard the BF say "WTF? Let's just start heading toward this as*hole..."
So exhubs calls them back and starts yelling at them saying "Did he just call me an as*hole?!?" The girl tried to be the cool middle man, but too late, ex hubs - no doubt mad about traffic, took it out on them as he often does in life with others lol, and he yelled "Here is me cancelling your ride....and THIS is me hanging up on you!"...and he did both

I told him he was gonna get a bad review, but he could not see how he should have just ignored it being on the cust serv side ( another reason I won't go into biz with him).
I told him- Maybe one of them is feeling sick, injured, has a bad knee, or is in a wheelchair?? Maybe the girl broke a heel, or twisted her ankle so 300yds is ALOT to her!
I keep telling him "someone else's bad day does not have to be YOUR bad day, have more empathy with your thinking!" You never know what someone was going thru right before they cross your path...

He finally understood, but seriously, way late in the game since their bad feedback/complaint was instant while they either booked another Uber or complained to Uber then vowed never again to use their service and switch to Lyft :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* I'm sure I haven't scrolled back far enough, but what did they find with A that requires the helmet?
Also perhaps you could just have it off during the BDay party?:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

Here's yesterday's +opk (marked 2) wet pic
And a line up of these 3 day's opks,today's wet is the#3
Deffo neg cd12, + cd13 (done late in the day),
and today's cd 14 going negative again
ExHubs is grouchy over work stuff, and my ute is achy so may not be anymore man goo this weekend
 



Attached Files:







20180310_002118-1-1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 3









20180310_165014-1-1.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

No worry on the man goo, you had some well timed! Yeah my hubs is always making jabs at customer service jobs but it really does take some finesse! I've calmed many an irate customer in my day (he has too)...not everyone can stay calm under attack, clearly, as exhubs has proven. Empathy is definitely the name of the game!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed you got some nicely timed man juice so nw if it doesn&#8217;t happen today/tom

He had a flat spot that we were hoping would correct itself but it hasn&#8217;t and is in the severe category so he just needs the helmet to help him head round out 

And yeah i&#8217;m Dumb he is allowed to have it off twice a day for two hours/that late in the game I am sure I could get away hsvingvit off for some fun 

How is everyone else&#8217;s weekend


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* that's cool, flat spots happen alot, sorry he has to do the helmet thing, but I know many folk who's kids did and it all went fine.
And on the party thing you aren't Dumb lol - I'm sure it's alot to think about, and Mom brain makes it easy to forget details on things so far out :hug:

*Gig* So true on cust serv requiring finesse!
It's hard to smile and nod thru a rant or general stupidity from a customer like
"Oooh Portuguese Pastries! What state is the recipe from?...":huh: lol
But I just remind myself not everyone knows about every subject, culture etc, has much education, has been having a good day...or perhaps they just now climbed out from under a nearby rock...:haha:

I hope my temp jumps up tomoro since today didn't...I hate limbo


----------



## DobbyForever

lol wish it was mommy brain i&#8217;ve Always been illogical 

Yeah the Dr said last year alone he had over 800 patients referred for helmets and my principal&#8217;s grandson just had one taken off so yeah not too worried. Just glad it is covered cuz $3000 no thanks I hope I can choose the design hehe


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby A is sooooo cute!!!! Sorry he needs a helmet but it'll be okay.

J awesome timing! Here's hoping for temp spike tomorrow. Wow, ex really has no clue does he? 

Gigs how you feeling? Oh and yes I'm hopeful it will be shorter since I never went back on bcp. 

CB any spotting?


----------



## JLM73

*CB* So hope you are preggers! Any pref on boy or girl if and when?

*Flu* I read a bit of your back and forth on having another now, have you officially decided to TTC again now?
IMO having the surrotwins, I got preg the first try with DS ( 5 months later)
I didn't use BC after the twins, but we weren't officially charting/timing/temping proper till the month before I got preg with DS, and that month 2nd exhub purposely sabotaged everything:growlmad:
I always felt you get preg faster after you have a baby...like your body has the flow going, hormones etc since it was recently preggo:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Interesting theory J be curious to see / fxed it is true for you ttc ladies

I&#8217;m so proud of myself I took A&#8217;s crib apart and moved it to my room haha! So he is in his crib now I hope it helps him sleep more soundly


----------



## JLM73

Great plan *Dobbins!* I am all about my lil one's being near with their beds etc the first year, but that's just me


----------



## claireybell

Happy Mothers day ladies! :) although im not getting a lay in as expected, SO is snoring next to me whilst kids are in lounge Lol thanks hun pfft! Il be getting up in a minute..

Definate well time man juice J ;) lets get that spike!! 

Having some more orangey/ponky creamy spotting yesterday & this morning & it smells blood like irony so no doubt period will be here in a day or so.. oh well. I got abit upset last night, i was feeding Nuala at bedtime & just felt abit low/hormonal & was thinking this time last month i was mc&#8217;ing.. i suppose its because its one month on & period about to start, start cycle fresh & theres nothing pg related going on with my bod & was kinda hoping id &#8220;accidently&#8221; be pg again after the 2 woopsies this cycle but nothing, i just sat there with tears streaming :( felt alot better after my outburst though.. il be ok 

J id love another Boy if i were pg again, Nuala is lovely & shes such a funny lil thing & chatty as hell but i just adored Riley when he was a babe plus nappies are easier Lol! 

Are you hoping for a boy J or whichever grabs the egg hehee


----------



## claireybell

Oooh yes Dobby, did A sleep much better??


----------



## claireybell

Tex, just checked out your chart hun.. doesnt your period arrive 14/15dpo usually? Unless you not yet updated it yet, will u be testing??


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: cb, i do hope y'all can properly ttc although i will still keep my fingers crossed for af to be a no show since i know you mentioned you had spotted similarly to this in a previous pregnancy, right? 

I am feeling ok this morning, thanks! I just have that looming dread humming in the background as i know my dr still wants me to further investigate things...but i feel pretty confident that it's unnecessary. It just scares me that they think something else is up, but they've also now put me through possibly unnecessary radiation, not to mention a few definitely unnecessary doses of antibiotics! I think they're just trying to cover their asses. 

SIL's advice was to repeat bloodwork in 7-10 days and if things are returning to normal, don't worry about it, so that's what I'll be doing.


----------



## TexasRider

CB- i just went to the bathroom and AF is here. So idk why my lp was longer this month or if it took a couple of extra days to complete the ovulation process so I wasnt actually 16dpo yesterday but either way my period has turned up in time for spring break. Ugh. We were also supposed to get up and get ready In time for church this morning but stupid daylight savings time messed us up. So now I feel like a heathen for not going to church. But oh well it is what it is. 

Gigs glad your feeling a bit better today. Hopefully you are on the tail end of mono instead of at the beginning or middle. 

J- its good to see you back!


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I'm still leaning team blue, but 46 cycles in, just healthy will work! 
I'm with *Gigs*given you spotted alot with a prev preg, I'm hoping you are knocked up. 

*Gig*sorry they have you worried but SILs advice sounds good to me. 

*Tex * sorry AF started:hug:
Perhaps you are right O took longer:shrug:

Afm,despite having to chew ex hub out last night bcuz he freaked on me while i tried to help him sort out who may be trying to hack his ebay acct,which was just a stupid fishing scam email he was silly enuff to click the link on:roll:
I decided to ignore his bitchiness and play nice later and give him some comfort:sex:
:shhh:mainly so i could get my goo quota lol
I managed to scoop a good amount into my hand and head to the bathroom so i could put it in a soft cup with preseed....annnd he walked in:shock:
I stayed calm, slid everything behind my toiletry bag, and continued gargling mouthwash lol
I don't think he saw anything cuz he just kissed my shoulder and walked out laughing bcuz that damn mouthwash was burning lol
Anyhoo,annoyed at my minimal temp rise of. 24 But i slept only 3 broken up hours since BD finished at 5am!
Judging by the really achy ute overnight and sensitive cervix, I'm thinking i O'd last night

Also he decided 6am was a great time to ask if i wanted to spend the rest of our lives together:huh:
I said, ummn YOU divorced meee lol 
Then he said ya but that's just on paper. ..
Pffft i told him umm nooo....well it is just a paper, but it meant more to me than that and went to the kitchen to make a snack. ...and let him sit solo in the room pondering lol


----------



## claireybell

Well.. i thought period arrived this morning after a quick sesh in the shower lol but nah.. just same ol spotting! From where i stopped having ov pains etc it should be 14dpo today but could be a couple more days i guess, mc probs thrown everything out. Yes i had continual spotting with Riley for ages aswell 

Tex am sorry af showed up :( onwards & upwards my lovely. 

J - goo quota :haha: love it!!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs yeah i would get bloodwork in a week or so as its probs not necessary to get it done atm! Glad u feeling somewhat better though :)


----------



## claireybell

Damn i wish i had a test in my drawers still..


----------



## DobbyForever

I love team blue! I love my little boy! I'm so into gender stereotypes (I know, how not SF Bay/21st century of me lol), so I just love my little momma's boy. And I can't wait to get him into sports and maybe a hip hop class. I would LOOOVE to find a mommy and me hip hop class cuz we black so why not haha. And I need the exercise, although I comfortably fit back into my pre-preggo non mom jeans! Still muffin topping it anyway rating

But I can also see the fun in "girl" stuff. I'd probably push her into STEM because I love it myself but suck at it hahaha. Still probably do a mommy and me hip hop. And the nails! The spa days ahhhh blissssssss no mommy guilt of here take my kid while I go get my nails done cuz she could come right along with me buahaha

Seriously ranting cuz I just chugged my coffee haha

Ok. CB YOU ARE KILLING ME lol I wish you had a test too!

Tex I'm sorry to hear af showed her ugly face. I'm hoping the long lp and beautiful temps are a sign your body is ready for another pregnancy

Gigs you have been sick a while so I am hoping as well you are at the tail end of mono. So glad you are feeling better.

J wait so did you end up getting it in or no? And I hear you. Yeah it's just on paper but that's a long, annoying process to get divorced you can't just go CHANGED MY MIND r_r 

AFM A is visiting with dad. I have another 40ish minutes to work on report cards. I just have comments left, which is not too bad because the comment box is small hahaha. But I have no motivation to do it lol


----------



## Flueky88

J, thanks I hope you are right, maybe since it's been less thsn a year I have some super fertileness right now. I know 18 months isn't the longest but it still sucks. Yes we have decided to fully ttc now. I feel good about ny decision too. DH is even getting excited. I'm not sure if for the end result or the trying :rofl: 

I hope you can have another boy, but I really hope you get your rainbow baby :) 
CB happy mother's day to you. It's kind of odd how mother's day isn't the same day in U.S. oh I wish you had some tests!!! I mean lots of women "don't feel pregnant" but are. If AF doesn't show when do you think you'll test?

Gigs I'm glad you are stsrting to feel better. I agree labs in a week to reevaluate things sound good to me.

Gotta look at next couple pages..brb


----------



## Flueky88

Tex ugh, so sorry for nasty AF. Here's to next cycle:babydust:

J, :rofl: your stories never fail to amuse me. What do you think he'd have reacted if he realized what you were doing?


Dobby, don't worry. I live girls in girly things and boys in boyish things. I'm okay with a few gender neutral items. High chair, car seat, etc. I don't mind if she wants to play with "boy" toys later. I just like seeing her in cute pinks and purples. Although, I hate glitter!!

Ugh good luck on the report cards. I hope As visit isn't bad. Is it supervised?

AFM, DH actually brought up ttc last night and asked when fertile window should be. I bought some preseed this morning as well as a 3 pack FRER :blush:

V still not had those teeth pop out much past the gum line. She hasn't been fussed about it other than chewing on everything. 

DH, my mom, stepdad, and I played life last night. It was hillarious. My stepdad had 7 kids!!! :rofl: he won the game. With all of us playing we only had time for one game. 

I'm debating about temping again. I really love knowing exact O date and when I see temp drop to CL I like knowing that I need feminine hygiene products. No surprise ya know.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I disappeared after asking for pics of A, I was visiting my grandfather this weekend. 

Dobs, A is absolutely adorable. His dad needs to get over himself, his hair doesn&#8217;t make him look black at all, but even if it did, there&#8217;s no reason to have an issue with it. I agree with J, people will likely assume he&#8217;s Hispanic. 

CB agh I wish you had a test as well. 

I like girls with girly stuff and boys with boyish stuff to an extent. As a kid, I played with both girl and boy toys, and I&#8217;m glad I got to. So if my kid wanted to play with opposite gender toys, I wouldn&#8217;t have an issue with it. But I&#8217;m definitely buying lots of pink and dresses for a girl and blues for a boy, and I&#8217;d initially buy them toys matching their gender. I don&#8217;t see a reason for things like high chairs to be pink or blue, because if you get a pink one for a girl then have a boy next, it might feel odd putting the boy in a pink high chair. My SO wouldn&#8217;t allow it lol, though I wouldn&#8217;t care terribly much. And I&#8217;d want my girls to do dance or gymnastics or figure skating, and I&#8217;d want my boys to do baseball or soccer or track... but if my daughter wanted to do soccer or softball, or my son wanted to do dance or gymnastics, I&#8217;d let them. I just want them to be happy, and I really don&#8217;t think letting a boy do ballet is going to turn him gay or something (though I&#8217;d love him just the same if he was). Anyway, to summarize, I say start with the traditional gender stereotypes stuff, but if they want to stray away from it, that&#8217;s fine.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* We DTD at like 5am, but dude was not finishing ( if you recall my hassles TTC with him before) well I was determined if I was up all night anyhow and we started the deed waaay late, then I damn sure wanted the goo, so I ventured to the nether lands and even tho HE said he wanted to finish IN me, things went faster than I could spin round and *ahem* mount the saddle lol
So it came down to use the mouth or hand catching it...
I went with door #2 and it gave me a reason to play off heading to the bathroom, as well as not trying to mumble some chatter nonsense and not sound like I had a mouth full of marbles :haha:
I just repierced my lip myself again since it closed up when I had surg, so that has been my go to excuse to hop up and scoot to the bathroom- gotta rinse my mouth, use mouthwash etc hehe.

*Flu* I'm not committing to all out getn back with exhub given all his drama still and how little he's changed, so I figure keeping my TTC efforts from him is best for now.
I could easily tell him Np, and he'd be fine I'm sure, but then I would be giving him the idea I want our relationship fully on another level, and as *Dobs* said- ummm nooo...you can't do such a drastic act as filing for divorce outta nowhere, then go thru months of the process never changing your mind then, or withdrawing it etc only to decide the next year when your life is spiraling down the hole YOU dug, to want me back "like"a wife, but not AS a wife:saywhat:
So we are close, affectionate, living together temporarily etc, but I am keeping the relationship there regardless of how many statements he makes about, "we...us...our blah blah"

Not to mention if TTC worked, at 44 I damn sure am having everything done thru the amnio this time, so I would get back to my house to keep distance btwn us if/when showing till results were in and I knew what I was dealing with. The I'd tell him.

He's a spazzy stressball, and "ain't nobody got time for that" lol
My opk today was a sneak buy too lol he paid, and I hid it between everything on the belt, then stashed it in my purse before he grabbed the bag .
Opk verrrry negative, so hopefully temp way up tomoro

*CB* eeee excited no af just the spots! I can't wait for you to :test: either!


----------



## gigglebox

Cbbbb teeeessst omggggg


----------



## JLM73

:haha:*Gigs* it's way late on that side of the pond.
Let's hope she bought some tests today for fmu:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

I'm bored lol but here's my 4 days of opks,today's Def neg
The 14th is when i think i O'd, and the pic makes the opk look+ cd14 but it was just starting to be lighter than the cd13 opk
when wet i could tell, hoping for temp rise tomoro, as i think today's small rise was the start of it
 



Attached Files:







20180311_202447-1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## shaescott

So Friday night SO went home for his spring break, mine was this past week, his is this week, and he stayed at my house that night cuz it was our only crossover time. His car is having issues so I went to his house to pick him up and his mom asked if we were too tired to drive because it was 10 pm. We said no, but SO said &#8220;if you&#8217;re so worried why don&#8217;t you just let her sleep over here?&#8221; And she was like &#8220;yeah no&#8221; and he was like &#8220;Mom I&#8217;m 23&#8221; and she was like &#8220;I know. Still no.&#8221; And he said &#8220;what if I put a ring on it?&#8221; And she said &#8220;you did not just say that&#8221; and he was like &#8220;what? It&#8217;s a song&#8221; and laughed, then said &#8220;but seriously, if we were married would it make a difference&#8221; and she said &#8220;of course it would make a difference&#8221; and he said &#8220;well then you&#8217;re lucky I can&#8217;t afford a ring&#8221;. He&#8217;s never made his intention of marrying me that clear to his mother. She wasn&#8217;t upset, just a bit shocked cuz she still thinks of him as a kid, ya know? Also she probably still hopes just a little that she can get rid of me :haha: previously he&#8217;s said that although he does plan to marry me, he&#8217;s not ready to commit and propose just yet. After he said the ring thing to his mom I talked to him and asked if that&#8217;s changed and he says he thinks he&#8217;s ready to commit now. Unfortunately he has literally $19 in his checking account. His savings is his college fund. So I&#8217;ll be waiting a while lol


----------



## claireybell

Aww shae hehe how lovely your SO wants that definate commitment at such a young age & he obvs adores you :) my mum was the same with any prev boyfs staying round even when id left home-moved back & i was like 23/24! They just dont like the idea of jiggy under their roof lol! 

I tested but nothing.. il upload the pic, it still looks like a hazey blur if anything like the neg tests last week, af in the post i reckon. Unless i ov&#8217;d loads later & i had no pains & its waaaaaaay too early


----------



## claireybell

My non existent line porn lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028713&stc=1&d=1520860794
 



Attached Files:







9F0AE3B1-0FA9-4117-9978-630CD1795A48.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## wookie130

J!!!!! So glad you've rejoined us!

Dobs- Do not cut those beautiful curls!!! A is so friggin' adorable, seriously. Such a cute little boy. Screw ex-SO and his racist hair attitude...what a messed-up thing for him to say, seriously. Ugh.

Shae- Pics of the new hair color are in order!!! How sweet of your fella to bring up puttin' a ring on it! He's serious about you, for sure!

AFM- My big girl Hannah turns 5 years old today! Happy birthday, sweetheart!!!!!! <3. <3. <3


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* ahhh :<3 ahhh how sweet! Glad he has the cajones to put his intentions in mom's face and stand up for you2. Alot of men NEVER do that their whole lives!

*CB* ahhh....that's confusing, but still rootin for ya! And I def see the haze you are seeing.
What brand test is that?
Other than the fact that my O 99%around cd13, unless I use soy or something that alters the timing, I would deffo have to temp and opk to know when I likely O'd, cuz my cm is not ever EW, nor do I get any reg Ov pains etc.

*Wooks!!* Thx. Been away ages and missed soooo much, but I'm baaaack!
And I hope Hannah has a GREAT time today!


----------



## claireybell

Ahh happy birthday Hannah! Hope she has a lovely birthday :) 

I get ov pains & watery cm, once in a blue moon do i get ewcm! Had loads the first 2 cycles off of my pill back in Sept but that was it.. i dried up Lol! I would temp but because of my erratic sleep pattern of not really getting much sleep due to a certain lil 19month old my temp wouldnt be that accurate i dont think.. :-/ 

Its a Lloyds pharmacy 4 day early test, i had positives on them last pg & with nuala at 10dpo, def trustworthy just pissed at my bod ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Your temps getting nice n high J eeeeep!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh cb i was hoping for a different outcome :( where does hubby stand on ttc? Did you have "the talk" yet? 

J it's too bad you don't have the excess funds or means to further investigate why those eggos haven't been sticky :/ i agree your opk's look like you o'd cd14; hooe your temp confirms so you aren't left guessing or having to figure out how to ninja in some more man goo! 

Ahh wook happy birthday! They grow so fast don't then? Des will be 6 soon and Lev will be 1 not long after! Hard to believe! It feels like i last gave birth yesterday, and ages ago at the same time. And with des...it's hard to remember life before he was in it! 

Finally feeling better today! I'm still weak but my fever is finally gone after almost 3 weeks! Yay!


----------



## claireybell

Aaaaaand....... Period

What a waste of a 4 day early test & £6.20p uhh! 

On the plus side, il order dome OPKS online this month so i can have extra help to determine ov&#8217;ing this cycle :)


----------



## claireybell

Yay no fever Gigs! Fx your starting to get on the mend now! Are u taking a good multiVit + Iron to help get yourself healthy & energised:thumbup: 

Nooo not had the talk.. im just rubbish. I know it&#8217;ll be 100% no from him & then if i fell pg again say in a few months time, i wouldnt want him thinking i had stitched him up as such knowing how much id like another one idk., :-/ plus the rejection of being told no, i would just start crying, im so hormonal Lol! Crying never works in my favour with him pfft! i reckon hes happy carrying on with ntnp but actually trying would be a :nope:


----------



## JLM73

*CB*:hugs:
So sorry the :witch: flew in..ole bat musta misplaced her broom a few days grrrr
I think you are right not to ask him outright. As we always say, he knows what can happen during NTNP, or just :sex: without protection, so in my mind he KNOWS you can fall, and def knows how you feel, but isn't so against the idea he feels the need to press condoms or you back on BC.
I like your plan, opks for the win hehe!

*Gigsey* so glad the temp is gone, and you are feeling better!
I am soooo behind on your vids:blush: gotta get my birdie cuteness in asap lol


----------



## claireybell

J you have half a red chart line :) 

Exactly! Hes a big boy & knows about the birds n bees.. tbh glad the witch is here as the test addiction is expensive hahaa! 

I went to Drs to get something for my skin as my spots are horrendous atm, have been for a year now, Dr gimme prescription to put me back on pill :( i not told SO as he&#8217;ll say &#8216;yeh why not, we not ttc or anything&#8217; .. uhhh i went their in hope of some Acne meds & came out with BC .. Drs! He asked of i was ttc & because i said no, he was like &#8216;oh here u go then&#8217;.. Thing is im apprehensive of the combined 30mg pill as im now classed in the higher risk catergory! Ohhhhhh gaddaaaym!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lame!!! Tell the doctors you changed you mind now that you&#8217;ve processed and want another option boooo bcp

Also boo af

Been reading but so tired I had tummy trouble and A had a fever last night so I was rocking him while on the toilet joys of single motherhood lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that's great he feels comitted to you.

Wookie happy birthday to your little Hannah!!

CB oh no, I'm sorry AF arrived. I hate wasting a test to have AF arrive :(

Oh and I'll call back, it's awful bcp is the go to drug.

J nice temp rise. It's looking like you definitely Od :)

Gigs woot woot. It's hard to believe our babies will be turning 1 soon.

Dobby :( I hope you get some sleep soon. Call in reinforcements?

AFM had a bit of a crappy day. My throat is scratchy, I'm hoping it's just allergies. If I'm getting ill then I'm sure O will be delayed. I left my laptop charger at work and my laptop battety is junk. So i drove over 3 hoursnot counting my initial drive to work or drive home. Ugh.

But worst of all my cousin's brain tumor has returned. It's small but they have been fast growing in the past. She has surgery the 29th. 

Sorry for debbie downer post


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I'd personally skip the BC pills, there's other ways to treat acne besides the hormone route, and I wouldn't tell your SO about the BC:shhh::haha:
I'm :ninja: mode tho lol

*Dob* sorry about the tummy trouble:hugs:

*Flu* sorry about the bad day :( :hugs:
Hope surgery goes well for your cuz!

odd thing for me tonight:-k
we went to a buffet tonight and given i been drinking coffee allllll day ( exhubs woke me like every HOUR last night bumping me patting me or snoring grrr) and I have peed more times than I can count today.
So I go to the loo and when I wipe it felt slimy...i been taking an assload of guaifenessin till today, so just figured extra cm, but the TP was very light pink?!
I did the ole wad of TP internal wipe on the hot pocket and just clear cm???
no idea what the hell that was about, but def pink first wipe...chalkin it up to an O related thing:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek so sorry about your rough day and especially about your cousin :( i hope they have no trouble getting rid of it again. Yes I can't believe it's been a year already! So crazy, so fast!

Cb i agree with the others, don't take it! Have you tried any over the counter remedies like face washes, wipes, etc?

J that is odd, hope your "ttc cocktail " isn't doing more harm than good :/

Afm...still haven't ov'd this month no doubt because i've been sick...playing with the idea of ttc although i know it's probably best to wait two months like we decided when i got the antibiotics...

I mean we do have a wedding to attend in December, probably best not to have a newborn...


----------



## JLM73

mornin
*CB* forgot to mention ystrdy that I only have the red line due to changing analyze from FAM/ADV mode to OPK mode...impatient lol
Karma got me tho, cuz no more rise this a.m., more a fall back deal:growlmad: so no matter which mode I use FF won't give me CHs- even when I change the "sleep deprived" open circles, still no CHs bahhh... so I just put it back on opk mode
I hope CHs and a temp rise come tomoro.
Was in the 40's here last night, and I was chilly most the night so who knows.

*Gigs* I don't think the mad scientist cocktail worked in a bad way, only becuz my bod has high tolerance to everything lol
I had my eye exam the other day after like 10 yearrrrs lol and told the doc right off they ALWAYS have to give me double the drops. He listened and did, and never did it affect what I could see, or light sensitivity etc, other than a bit of blurring reading tiny print on labels while there:shrug:
My eyes were back to normal pupils within the hour lol.
Even with Surg I get higher doses to keep me knocked out.
<Yoda voice>Resistant I am :haha:
Ok time to wake exhubs so we can get this day started, and I gotta get going on these Belgian Waffles :-k me thinks I'll do Strawberry Granola ones today, as I already did Banana Brown Sugar, Orange Cranberry, and Cinnamon Raisin last week hehe I LOVE waffle irons!


----------



## gigglebox

Strawberry belgian waffles *drool*

Somehow I got the "go forth and dye" command from my mom; at a salon now spending my well earned weight loss money on getting my hair done for the first time in over 2 years. So much for aging/graying gracefully...definitely dying it right now and waiting for a cut :blush: before & after pics soon to follow! 

This salon has good music!


----------



## shaescott

CB sorry about AF :(

Flueks I&#8217;m sorry about your cousin, that&#8217;s so awful, I hope the surgery goes well

Gigs ooooo can&#8217;t wait for the pics!


----------



## gigglebox

Before & after pic :haha: I don't feel like i can capture the new do well enough. I really like the length!

I finished Harry Potter. So mad at Lupin & Tonks (especially Tonks). Definitely cried -.-
 



Attached Files:







F348A208-529B-4C89-A6CD-845834CE8876.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## blablamana

Okay, everybody is finally on the mend so I can finally reply.
Gigs: wow, your hair is gorgeous. So are you. Yes, I was also pissed at those two. 
J: yay, you're back. We talked over DMs a lot last year and I am of course subscribed to your YouTube channel. Your ex DH does not deserve your kindness. 
I was wondering... Aren't you worried about the cohosh you are taking? I only heard bad things about it. Obviously you are not taking it for no good reason, but yeah... Maybe a rude question but aren't you going overboard? Maybe take some rest for 2 cycles where you just have sex /donorseed/whatver but nothing else? Just to reset your system? Would that be an idea? Sorry if I am too forward or direct. It's a Dutch thing. :haha:

Fluek: so sorry about your cousin ajd rough day. It's tough sometimes.

CB: sorry about DH not being on board fully. But why lie to the doc though? You want to ttc, he can't say anything to DH... I'd go back lol. 

Wook: congrats!!

Dobs: having a child be sick is horrible, but if you are also sick that's judt hell on earth. Has been my week too and I'm finally starting to get better. :hugs: Your ex... I don't want to say anything offending, but as someone who has been abused (sexually, physically and emotionally) by an ex.. I see so many red flags and you have no idea how happy I was when I read that you broke up. You and A are so much better off without him.

Sorry if I'm forgetting anyone.. my attention span is wavering.

Afm: DH and I are having some issues and he said some horrible things about me being (do not read if easily triggered)

Spoiler
raped by an ex
 and now we have an appointment tomorrow with a counselor. I called my therapist and she arranged it. She was pretty pussed that he said that kinda shit to someone with PTSD so I think it's gonna be fun tomorrow. :/

Thomas is sprouting four new teeth and so is Sophie (her first 4!) So even now they are no longer sick... It's still not fun here lol. 
I'm off to sleep now, I'll read up in the morning.

Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Blah, ugh what a hurtful thing to do! That's great he's agreeing to counseling though, I don't think i know many men that would do that. Thanks for your kind words about my pics :blush: ugh, RIGHT about Tonks?!
*book spoiler* especially after Harry gave that whole speech to Lupin about leaving his wife & especially kid behind! Wtf! I wish Rowling had drawn attention to that. Surely that should have pissed Harry off that they both came to fight. Grrrrr.


----------



## Flueky88

J how strange. Hope it doesn't happen again. Hope your temp picks back up. It didnt drop bad though.

Also, I want waffles now. I forgot how hungry I got reading your posts lol.

Gigs come on join the dark side of ttc lol. Okay sorry, you do what is best for you. I'd say ttc not best ideal this month since our immune systems down while expecting and might complicate recovering from mono.

Gigs oh your hair style really flatters your face. You are beautiful anyways but the hair really shows it off. I have a few grays, but not enough to feel bothered by them. I don't want to drop V off at school with gray hair though so I'll dye it once it's more noticeable.

I was so sad about Tonks and lupins fate :(

Blah that's awful. I'm glad he's willing to go to counseling. I hope it helps. Also, glad everyone is better health wise, but sucky about teething.



AFM feeling better today after my super allergy attack at someone's home. They had to give me a bottle of waer to drink as I got chocked up from cat allergy. So here's hoping it's all allergies.

Thanks for all the sympathies, means a lot. It was super sad last time as she was pregnant and they had to terminate due to her health. Her bf was an absolute a$$ though. There's more to it but rather not get into it.


I got some creamy cm which typically starts a week before O so FX. DH has off from one job Saturday and should be off from his full time. Really hoping for some time to reconnect and BD. 

Also I can hardly believe on the 25th it'll be 10 years since my brother commited suicide and 26th was his passing. I miss him and wish I could share my life experiences with him. Would have loved for him to meet his niece. Anyways, I'll get off this before I get down. 

Hmmm, can't think of much else. Have a good night ladies :)


----------



## JLM73

*Fluek*:hugs: so sad :(

*Gigs* that face lol but you look amazing LOVE the hair!!

*BlaBla*:hi: no worries lol I'm not shy, I actually did nothing the last 2 cycles TTC wise, which is why I hit everything hard this time

No more pink cm or anything

Annnd to further complicate things, a guy I was chatting up before the tempp move to help exhub is really interested in me still and we have been texting daily, and I am still interested in meeting him...gahh...timing and life dilemmas


----------



## DobbyForever

Gonna try my best. Not feeling great and long, exhausting day.

Fluek I am so sorry to hear about your cousin, and I hope the surgery goes well. FXed you get some couple time! And some well timed BD hehe. I hear you, it&#8217;s good to acknowledge the loss but not dwell in it. I wish every day that A could meet his bio grandfather.

Shae it&#8217;s nice to hear that he reaffirmed his commitment to you. Would you want a small, promise ring or rather wait for the real deal? But even if you know it&#8217;s still nice to hear it

J hopefully you see a nice, obvious temp rise tomorrow. Waffles sound AMAZING I wish I could make them but my mix has dairy T-T

Gigs the hair is gorgeous! Love it! And I agree the length is perfection esp with that cut. Idk about pissed with Harry. I think he understood what they were fighting for and why, a better future for their son. Nobody altruistic really thinks they will die. Like my dad jumping in to save the drowning guy. That&#8217;s just who he is, he never thought he could die and leave behind his wife and kids. But he did. I was angry with him for a long time, but it is nice to know my dad died saving someone&#8217;s life. That&#8217;s his legacy. He always wanted to leave people better off than they were. My bigger issue is did Harry take that kid right away? Cuz he was 18. Idk about you, but he wasn&#8217;t particularly mature so he has no business raising a kid at 18 lol. I thought that was a dick move on JK&#8217;s part, but I get why she did it. The whole cycle of violence and war blah blah another innocent, orphaned child.

Blah I am so sorry to hear that. I know what you mean. People can be really insensitive about those kinds of experiences. I hope the therapist can help you two work through that. And no offense was taken. I&#8217;m just glad I got out. Every day I realize more and more how abusive and toxic he was, and A and I are so much better off now. I am glad that you are feeling better, but sorry about the tooth troubles!

So why am I so exhausted?
DST is messing with me. Before it, I was tired and sleeping between 6:30pm and 7:30pm. Now, I can&#8217;t even get myself to be slightly tired before 9pm. A is unaffected: still waking at midnight and 3am to snack. Best of all, from 4-5 he is inconsolable and either cries or plays falling back asleep as my alarm goes off so I&#8217;m up and he gets to sleep 2 more hours. It&#8217;s report card week and on top of doing mine I&#8217;m promoting my school for this grant (which we will lose because nobody cares) and picking up the slack for my coworker&#8217;s sub and being stressed with court/helmets/non re elect deadline looming.

Then I get a call ten minutes before school lets out. Did I mention two weeks ago there was a pink eye exposure notice at daycare? So guess who has pink eye? r_r Luckily it&#8217;s early, just the goopy stuff. He&#8217;s not bothered by it. I got him drops and he&#8217;s cleared to go back to school tomorrow. And his weight was up (though he ay have just eaten, I lost the paper) to 17lbs 3.8oz. Even accounting for a full belly, it looks like going back to fortifying is really doing him some good.


----------



## DobbyForever

J why not meet him? You said you and hubs aren't getting back together that way, so I say no harm no foul. But idk that's just me. Idk the whole situation or all the feelings involved

BUT then I would say no BD stuff cuz then you have to wonder who the baby would belong to if you fell and that's just too much stress lol


----------



## Jezika

Too late to write but I did read and will write soon.

Mainly wanted to ask if anyone knows if M+S is okay?


----------



## gigglebox

J I concur with dobs.

Dobs , glad you are seeing improvement in A! Very reassuring. Hmm about baby Teddy...I imagine Tonks' mom had him until Harry was old enough to take him on. But you're right, a detail never explained and I would be curious to know...

Somewhat related, I forgot to tell y'all hubby and I got in a very stupid argument about what our patronuses would be and whose would beat whose in a fight :haha: it was totally ridiculous and we were laughing our asses off (for anyone curious, it would be his snowy owl against my late boston terrier). We had to agree to disagree lol 

Fluek :hugs: i hate how things like losses can just smack you out of nowhere. Hope you are feeling better. 

Jez I haven't seen anything from here in some time :/


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* lol on the argument

*DobDob* I don't have a prob meeting him, and he knows my conundrum/housing sitch for now so we shall see when I get back to my side of the world.
Either way, He lives very close to my house, and def would be no BD anytime soon so no worries on ending up on Maury for a DNA test :haha:

afm finally got CHs yay due to .63 rise this morn from that fall back
FF says I O'd cd15, I think cd14, and cd13 woulda been my norm
regardless that puts the goo in between O day, O -1, or O -2
I'm good with any of those


----------



## gigglebox

So much for avoiding ttc :haha: we were in the bathroom this morning and i was like "I think we should bone and just let things fly" and he goes, "really? Why?" I said "well we want a baby anyway, and if we have one this year at least we're already half way to our deductible with my recent crap." He says "can we still have a baby during this year?" And i said, "well, if we get pregnant right away we'd be due end of November/start of december." And with barely any hesitation, he goes, "well ok, let's go then!" And just whips out his junk which is already, ahem, at attention and we just bd right there in the bathroom! LOL! 

I have definitely not ovulated yet this month, it's super delayed from being sick ...and i'm not even sure if i will even ovulate after everything, nor do i know how hospitable my uterus will be since i've been taking a lot of tylenol...but good to know hubby is on board and i guess we're just throwing caution to the wind and letting things happen as they will! 

Crazy!


----------



## claireybell

Wow i miss a day & my god chatter LOL! 

Go you Gigs wooop hahaaa right there at it up against the bathroom sink i bet :haha: 

Ive not really read mu h of last few pages.. i glazed over something about waffles & Gigs your new hair is fab! Hubs must love it &#8216;wink wink&#8217; :) 

Period still in full flow uhh you forget how annoying they are! Not gonna do bc, il call to get another Drs opinion on Acne tmt, it occured on me because they put me on the mini pill last April & i bled constantly & my face erupted, its been there since - even though my bc stopped last Sept! Pfffft! I do full skincare regime, take multivits etc & still looks horrible, really shouldn&#8217;t be having these issues at neay 37!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, you are absolutely right on hubby loving the hair and the sink :haha: yes hubby put up a fight when I told him I was cutting it, but he loves it! Told me I looked thin! Haha he knows how to get into my pants hahhahahahhahaha

How annoying about the acne! Honestly i've been battling it for my whole life, but it finally (mostly) stopped a couple months ago after I stopped wearing face makeup. I still use it for special occasions but I almost always wear none, or just mascara. I can't believe the difference it has made for me. Ironic since i've been trying to COVER it for years with make up!


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs*:bunny: you are my hero LOL love the impromptu bathroom jiggy AND he was at the ready!! FX for you! You planning to opk or just go by ov pains?

*CB* ahh hun you are gorgeous, don't even sweat the blemishes!
Good call on rethinking the BC given what you went thru last round.
Also I had my surro twins at 37, and without BC got preg very quickly with DS at 38
So woot woot - Hopin you and Gigs are bump buds this year!!


----------



## gigglebox

We'll see! The idea of being pregnant again is a little scary given the trauma of my last birth! I will also need to find a supportive dr of a vba2c. No opk's for me...they are a waste, all they do is give me a 24 hour heads up which is when pain starts kicking in anyway. The only reason i cave and buy opk's is when i get impatient. But they really arr unnecessary in my case. I'll start checking cp/cm at some point, that's been a reliable indicator.

Hubby is hoping for a girl...I've completely flip flopped and love the idea of a bunch of boys :haha: i know i'll miss the girl i never have if we don't have one though.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa gigs i think all men like nooky up against or bent over something lol! Smut :haha: u should def try the shettles method for a girl if u roughly know which cd you ov on, it worked for me, whether or not it was coincidence who knows ;) 

I very rarely wear make up these days either because of the spots, try & let me skin breathe kinda thing but if im going out.. full cover make up! 

I was trying to get my friend to poas this afternoon, she has a 9 month old boy & shes on bc, has full whack periods on her 7 day pill break however, her last pill brrak 2 wks ago was 3 days of brown spotting & nothing else :shock: shes too scared to test lol! Im ITCHING for her to test eeee! Shes promised me thst if she has no bieed on her next 7 day pill break she will seek out the test i have & use it!! I think its so funny as shes like &#8216;oh i wont be as im on the pill&#8217;.. erm i fell pg on the pill. Ha ha id love it if she was preggers again


----------



## claireybell

J u got crosshairs woooot!! What day u gonna test? Ooh that reminds me i need to order some cheapy opks & poss some cheapy test strips ha ha


----------



## claireybell

I love Snapchat HAHAAAA

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028897&stc=1&d=1521051293
 



Attached Files:







11920734-428A-4761-BE75-96281E76E031.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Cb that snap chat thing is creepy! 

Omg let us know if your friend pees on a stick! When is she due for the next period? How can she stand not knowing?! Sounds like my SIL, she still hasn't confirmed nor denied being pregnant :-k


----------



## Flueky88

J yay for temp rise and no more strange cm!

Are you going to find a donor again? Hope this cycle works but just curious if not.

Dobby woohoo on As gains. I'm sorry he's got pink eye though. I imagine it's practically impossible to prevent spreading in babies. I hope you can get some rest. DST hasn't really bothered V, but I'm hating it.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol about argument with your hubby about patronus. Oh and how exciting about ttc attempt in bathroom. Hope you O soon. 

Jez yeah I've not heard seen her in awhile. I hope she's doing well and just busy.

CB how funny about your snapchat. Also, glad you are noting taking bcp.

Gotta go, V is fussing. Bbl


----------



## DobbyForever

I lost my post and I just can't. I can feel the fever coming on. A's pink eye is now in both eyes.

dbasdbsajdfvwghavdasuydgvwj,hvdiyaw

So let's just pretend I responded. Ily all


----------



## claireybell

Oh i hope A doesnt have conjunctivitis or anything coming on Dobs.. its nasty in babies, bless him. Sorry your starting to feel feverish aswell, do u have meds to hand? 

Flueks- any teeth yet?? 

I know some of the Snapchat filters are freaky but some are great, takes years off my face haha! I love the spectacle ones with freckles, they&#8217;re cute :)


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* No plans to use a donor as yet, since I am chatting up someone new lol
Will be my first super blonde blue eyed dude hehe
I have 1 ex that was a blue eyed pale Ginger, oh...and did I mention this new dude is 6ft7 ?!?! :shock: 13 inches taller than me LMAO
If nothing else I am curious on the manhood :rofl:
Yea...totally went there

*CB* Gahh! I can't believe your friend is holding out !!

*Dobs* so sorry A's got eye gunk x 2 now :( hope he gets better asap

I just picked up my 1st pair of Rx glasses in 10 years. It was time as My left eye no longer compensates for the bad right eye, and both are blurry when reading, just 1 at far distances the other closer, but I can no longer read novel size print within 12=18 inches without readers.
I went in planning to get the 2 pair for $70 special, and ended up falling in love with a $249 pair:haha:
They gave me a discount tho and threw in progressive lenses, and anti glare for $205 total. Figured I should reeeeallly like em if I gotta wear em lol. Hard to tell in this pic, but they are dedazzled on the corners, gold framed below eyes, and blck above eyes.
Outer side of ear pieces look gunmetal gray, but inside the ear pieces are mother of pearl
**After thought argghhh! The gray hair!! lol
 



Attached Files:







20180314_170326-1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 11









20180314_190009-1-1.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I'm happy either way. I do want a little momma's boy, but I'd be happy with another girl. 

J I'm loving the glasses. Oh wow, your new man is so tall. I thought mine was tall at 6' 4". Well I hope things work out this cycle or that new dude is willing to domste to the cause. 

Dobby oh no. I hope poor A gets over it soon. Just take care of you and him. Don't worry about us.

Cb I really have no ideal how your friend is holding out. I mean sometimes bcp fails.

Oh and they aren't fully protruding but I'd say above gum line by 0.2cm bothof the bottom teeth. She's been an absolute champ with teething. 

Confession, I don't have snapchat. 


AFM having weird allergy/cold ailment still. I don't really feel sick but DH started feeling bad this evening so maybe I am but my immune system is kicking it's butt. 

V's teeth slowly creeping out. She's getting so strong too. 

Anyways, not much going on here. Gotta wash bottles, fold towels, and shower. Hope DH is feeling up to BD. If not oh well.


----------



## JLM73

Oh wow *Fluek* didn't realize your man was so tall!
New dude just sent me a pic of him holding a beer can...it looks like a friggin mini soda can kids drink:shock::haha:
I'm skeered! lol


----------



## gigglebox

J where did you find this tall drink??? Cute glasses! I still can't believe you're in your 40's looking at your pic. You look at least ten years younger!

Fluek hope your immune system knocks it out quick. What cd are you? Hope you got your bd in. 

I don't gave snap chat either, or vine...i have a twitter account but only to share art.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* He and I began chatting online as usual, and then discovered we were near the same city, then found out we are off the same road! He's like 3 miles from me lol. Thx about the age, but yea, that Gray hair everywhere def tells my age lol.
I love the umbro pink tip thing I accidentally got going on, but semi perm dye does NOT stay on my gray.
I usually brush on a dark brown at the roots, but haven't been able to not being back home where I have tons of color. I refuse to buy more hehe.

I too am not a big social media gal. Never tweeted, snapped, etc.
Other than a very rare FB post n ghost to share food/kid pics I rarely log on to it.
YouTube channel is most I try to keep up with, and man do I have a bunch of vids from last year I never posted that are now not really relevant :roll:

Nice temp rise today for me. I'm only 4-5 dpo.

*CB* I think you asked about testing. I think I will wait till FF deems me 10dpo, instead of testing my usual 9dpo. I don't wanna waste $ after nearly 4 years, and then would be late enought I should start to see something.
If nothing, then at least I will only test a few days before :witch: who is regular as rain in Florida lately:haha:


----------



## Flueky88

J yup, he's the tallest man I've ever been with. I like it because I hate being taller than my man with or without 2 inch heels. 

Agree with gigs you don't look like you are in your 40s. I've apparently always looked older than I am. Well I don't think so much now, but when I was 20 and below. I think it was my height. 

Anxious for you to test even though I know it's too early.

Gigs, thanks. My throat isn't bothered any more, but I have stuffy nose. Could be worse. 

We got to BD last night. It was mpre than likely a just for fun BD though. Im CD 17 right now. I typically O 21 or 22. Occasionally I'm early like 18 or late as 24 to 26. 

I really need to see how many opks I have. I may need to order some IC.


----------



## gigglebox

My mom just left and I can't believe i'm crying! I think i'm really intimidated about returning to my full tine mom duties. She's been helping out and been here the majority of the time i've been sick which has been 3 weeks! I had no idea i was going to get emotional...i feel ridiculous.

I think i *might* be feeling the start of ov pain on my left but it's hard to tell...even so (and sorry if I'm repeating myself) i've read tylenol can be detrimental to implantation so i'm super doubtful we get a sticky baby this month at all...so i'm hoping to not be obsessing like i usually do, since odds are not in my favor. 

J what a coincidence he is your neighbor! You'll have to sneaky sneak us a pic! 

Fluek i always felt like if i was taller, i would still want a taller mate. I feel uncomfortable looking down to men. Actually i played disc golf with this giy once who, hubby pointed out, was totally "my type" --- great personality, attractive face, kind of burly with a scruffy dark beard, and these beautiful blue eyes...but he was about 5" shorter than me and that just killed any sort of attraction that might have been there. I assured hubby he had nothing to worry about :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Oooh i like a sneaky sneak pic aswell.. do it J lol! You looking damn good with those specs aswell!! & def dont look your age, lovely youthfulness ;)

Omg i know, i dont think my friend has the poas addiction like me or us lol! She waited until her period due date before testing last time & only peed on 1 frer & 1 digi OMG i was shocked :shock: her brother was 16 months old when her mum fell pg with her - accidently aswell! I told her i got pg on bc aswell, nothing wants to sway her damn it :haha: 

My SO is 6&#8221;5!! He likes it when i wear heels so he dont look to massive .. Well.. thats what he says.. i bet he just likes the heels Lol


----------



## pacificlove

J, nice to see you back! I missed your posts ;)

Gigs, fx for feeling Better soon! 

As for the who raised Teddy Lupin, I thought it was Tonks' parents even though Harry is his godfather. 

Sorry, i read everything, just can't recall it all....

We all have a nasty cold, when I cough it feels like my throat is being ripped open. At least it's a productive cough as in, lots of phlegm being released in all colours of the rainbow. 

Gigs, I agree, my mate needs to be taller then me! 

Btw: L seems to have adjusted to daycare/private mom. He only cries when dh drops him off and when he sees me drive up. Haha
Yesterday the mom sent me a picture of L in a pile of sleeping kiddos. L passed out first on her couch, then her 6 month old got tired so layed him next to L and soon another 2 year old followed by Ls feet. He'd never fall asleep on our couch.... Haha, L was the first one to wake after an hour! One of the other kids apparently sleeps better when sleeping next to other kids... 

As for TTC, cd 6 for me. I think we will wait for the next cycle just to avoid a December baby ;)


----------



## JLM73

:hi: *PL*
Yay you are TTC again soon too! I am so excited for you all!

Geez all these tall men!!
I haven't met up with the new guy yet, and won't likely for at least a week. 
Waiting to get back home, and not shuffle between counties. 
To boot, I didn't bring my car over to ex hubs when I came to help out, as I didn't expect to be there more than a few days to a week most, and gah nearly a month, I sooo miss my car- tho I do like being chauffered around all day lol.

As for not looking my age, I always joked I preserved myself with alcohol dealing with DS's dad :haha:
These progressive lenses def take some getting used to!


----------



## gigglebox

J any way you can pick up your car? How long is it between residences? 

PL sorry to hear you're under the weather, but having nice, productive coughs is sickly satisfying. I feel the same way about a good hardy sneeze. 

I found out tylenol is evidently ttc friendly :thumbup: so guess who's back to obsessing? :haha: 

On the plus side my delayed ov means if we get pregnant this month i'll be due later nov/early December...if it's next month i'll be due early January, which means skipping over xmas which was what i was trying to avoid! So we may not have to break after all :thumbup:

We'll see...

My goodness I can't believe how long this thread is going! I started with an oopsy c/p and am now ttc #3?!?!? It feels crazy!


----------



## TexasRider

That is so crazy gigs! Cant believe weve been here that long. 

Ive had spring break all week and have gotten absolutely nothing done. No house cleaning or anything. Ive played with my kiddo and taken her to the park and karate and we did some shopping yesterday. I got some new work pants in a size 10!!!!!! Holy cow Im happy. 

My husband is back at my in laws dog sitting again for a few days. Its a really long story but basically 1 pregnant sister (had her baby the 2nd of March) had her mom there for 3 weeks and now the other pregnant one (due in april) is overwhelmed and horomonal so father in law is going to pick up mother in law and drive from Colorado back to Texas so she can stay with her for God knows how long. I will point out that this woman never did any of that for me. In fact she never even came back or anything while I was on bed rest. And i know if i lived off she wouldnt come help me out etc. not that i would want her to but still. 

My kiddo has been pretty demanding this week so its been tough since Ive been doing it by myself all week. I needed to clean out her toys and crap but that isnt looking like its gonna happen this week. Unless its Sunday. I have to come up to my inlaws Saturday and stay cause hubs has to help some friends on a car so he will be gone all damn day and the dog cant wait that long. Ugh how long till summer vacation?????


----------



## claireybell

Tex it sounds like you need a break to recover from your spring break lol! Kids are tough in the holidays.. Riley drives me nuts with too much energyy, attitude & moaning! I find Wine helps lol! Fab news about the size 10, well done you :)

Gigs, obsess away hehee! 

I remember joining this thread back in 2015 aswell & i think it may poss of been just Gigs & Dobby on it then & maybe J aswell! Its crazy where the time goes, lovely that we&#8217;re all on here chatting still though :)


----------



## claireybell

I had to Google Tylenol lol as ya&#8217;ll talk about it & i always wondered what type of drug it is! it&#8217;s Paracetamol in the UK. Completely safe to ttc with & take when pg upto 1000mg every 4 hrs!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb, i'm glad your research confirms! I'm still not sure what my body will do but i'm getting excited:D

Tex nice job on the weight loss! I love when clothes fit better. I actually put on a sweater I haven't worn since November and the arms were baggy -- in November they were taught. So weird because i just can't really tell a difference, except in my face a little. Nice to have smaller clothes to reaffirm :thumbup: bummer about your MIL offering her services to everyone else. Have you ever asked her to come help? Do y'all get along? 

I fear spring break. I think Des will go spend some time with my Mom though, which I know they'll both enjoy.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, vine no longer exists... it was shut down January 2017. Glad to hear Tylenol is safe!

My dad is 6&#8217;7&#8221; and my mom is 5&#8217;5&#8221;. Talk about a height difference. I&#8217;d rather have SO&#8217;s 5&#8217;4&#8221; height and have him just 4 inches different than me than have him 14 inches taller than me like with my mom and Dad. Lots of women can&#8217;t imagine dating a shorter guy, and to each her own of course, but I don&#8217;t mind it. No neck pain from looking up. My mom gets it bad. 

That&#8217;s about all I retained. I was up until 5:15 am doing homework (finished my 8 page sociology paper and did lab homework). I finally got the exchange on my shock device (first one was faulty), and it is amazing. Despite how little sleep I got, I managed to get up right away when it shocked me at 8:20 am. I even had time for breakfast at the dining hall. 

Next week is class registration for the fall! I&#8217;m only taking 13 credits in the fall, but that&#8217;s because Nursing 101 is an 8 Credit class with weekly clinical AND weekly skills lab, and I have to take microbiology, which is a 4 Credit class with a weekly lab. Last credit is a once per month course that fulfills the university&#8217;s volunteer work requirement. We basically meet to discuss volunteer opportunities and we need to log 20 hours to pass the class. Anyway. Apparently a lot of people take microbiology over the summer so they can focus on nursing 101 in the fall, since micro is apparently intense. But it&#8217;s a big commuter school, whereas for me, over the summer I&#8217;ll be way too far away to take classes. If I&#8217;d found out earlier, I might&#8217;ve looked into taking the course at a community college near home, but I didn&#8217;t find out until I met with my advisor Monday and she asked what my plan was for it. Whoops. I&#8217;ll survive. I&#8217;m honestly quite looking forward to it next semester. I&#8217;m basically taking 5 classes, though. Lab is basically a whole separate class, even though it doesn&#8217;t have its own credits. For A&P I have different instructors for class and lab, and different homework, quizzes, tests, etc. So it&#8217;s 2 classes for microbiology, then 2 for Nursing 101, but wait! I also have clinical, and I&#8217;ve heard there&#8217;s tests in clinical, plus it&#8217;s an 8 hour shift once a week. So nursing 101 is basically 3 classes. I&#8217;m not counting the volunteering class since it only meets once a month and is only one credit. 

I&#8217;m really glad I&#8217;m taking history right now, because otherwise I&#8217;d have to take it in the fall with those classes, and history is just too much additional homework and studying when I&#8217;m learning the ropes of clinical and skills lab etc. Instead, I&#8217;m taking it now, and trying not to get overwhelmed with my 6 classes: lifespan development, history, health sociology, A&P class, religion class, and A&P lab. Lifespan development is easy af, it&#8217;s like a joke compared to my other classes. History is all verbal lectures, essay tests, and papers. Most of the time it&#8217;s easy but when it&#8217;s time for a test or a paper it takes up some time. Health sociology had me writing an 8 page paper and next week I have to present it to faculty. The professor is a little nutty (she worked in mental health in the late 60s and 70s) and she drives me a little crazy, but she has good intentions. A&P is the big one for studying most of the time. Online homework twice a week, graded on correctness. Tests generally once a month. In religion, I have 2 homework&#8217;s a week, each writing a page, and occasional papers. Lab is usually just studying and the lab itself, but occasionally we&#8217;ll have a take-home assignment. 

I need to stop rambling, transfer my laundry to the dryer, read until it&#8217;s done, then go to bed. I had sushi takeout for dinner and yummmmm


----------



## gigglebox

Uggghhh just bd'ed and hubs pulled out :dohh: he didn't mean to, just wasn't thinking...went back in immediately after but man what bad timing, pretty sure I'm at peak fertility right now, cp high and ewcm :dohh: if I ov tomorrow chances aren't great...we did bd yesterday but early and cm hadn't changed over yet...

Grrrr...oh well, nothing i can do about it :(


----------



## Flueky88

J any way you can get your vehicle? I mean I like it when hubs drives us around but I gotta have access to my wheels. 

CB has AF left the building? Oh yeah I had to google paracetamol before. Funny how meds have different names in different country.

Tex I remember you have a monster in law. Ugh, that's such crap she won't treat you like the others.

Gigs oh gosh. I'm sure it's force of habit but not the time for mistakes. Okay, any chance of BD tomorrow?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae ugh, I do not envy your load in coursework. You can do it. Nothing worth anything is easy ;) just remember that. Oh and sushi, yum yum :) :)


----------



## pacificlove

Yummy, been a long time since sushi... 

Shae, I took microbiology in college and actually quite enjoyed it. I found it fascinating. If you have that kind of mindset, you'll do well ;)

Gigs, boooo! To your hubby for pulling out. Hopefully there was some juices left when he put it back in? Bd in the morning?

My dh is out of town for the night :(

Tex, sorry mil is jumping around for the other kids...


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah my mil and I dont really jive too well. Sometimes its ok but when Im around and shes really drunk which is pretty much any evening event, I get irritated cause I cant stand her when shes drunk cause shes ruder than usual and we usually get into some sort of passive aggressive fight. So Ive started taking my kiddo home earlier when we have these gatherings saying shes tired etc.

Its been really hard on me when my hubs has to stay over at his moms to dog sit. He gets off easy and just plays xbox all freaking night. I have to take care of the child and feed us and bathe us and idk what has been going on but her autism behaviors have really been ramping up lately. My house is a wreck and i have zero energy to clean it up cause Im taking care of her all day. Then she hollers about something and i holler right back. Next thing I know shes crying and I feel like an ass. Her sleeping is shit right now and I am so damn tired. Oh and my last grandmother alive is in the hospital and I want to visit her but cant cause I have no one to watch my kid. My mom is with her cause thats her mom and my sister is a selfish biotch. And my husband is too damn busy doing whatever the hell he is doing with his stupid men only organization thing. And I cant go till tmrw night. Sigh.... 

Its a long rant but basically Im overwhelmed and obviously this is why God hasnt given me any more kids cause I really would have a nervous breakdown if I had 2 to take care of. Tabs didnt even get a bath tonight and she had a huge melt down in McDonalds cause the playground was too scary argh.....


----------



## JLM73

My car is 90 miles round trip away and tagless...long story due to mom yet again, but cops confiscated the tag cuz it wasn't currently registered on the car :roll:
I'll fill you all in one day soon once I am over the hassles.

*Gigs* I was wondering why you thought Tylenol was bad for TTC, but figured maybe you knew something I didn't or a new study came out etc hehe.
If your man was "standing at attention" in the bathroom without "prompting" mayhaps you can get some bathroom sink jiggy in again in the a.m.?? lol
LOVE the new Avatar drawing BTW!

afm not much going on other than ex hubs def reminding me what a stubborn, hard headed argumentative ass he can be...
--He "stated" to me earlier- I called the car finance comp. and they can't do anything to lower my payments.
--I nod, and there is silence in the car for the next 30 secs. so I start to tell him a bout a biz meeting I have set up. ( 2 sentences)
--He says - Well I _WAS_ telling you about my car, but nevermind!
--I look at him with the ole eyebrow raise and repeat word for word everything he just said, then point out there was 30 secs silence after, so I thought he was done.
--Then he says well I was wanting some _ADVICE_ from you...
--So I say well you said it as a statement, and didn't ask for advice, and honestly I don't have any advice if they are telling you they can't do anything...( no sarcasm, totally calm voice)
--He then gets louder, and sarcastic then says Well I figured you could suggest something to help me
--So I say I don't know what to tell you, before we split up I told you you shouldn't buy another car right away and save... ( He cuts me off)
Gets even louder and says NEVER MIND! Clearly you just wanna rub it in!
--I am now issed off. close the book I just started to read to relax on the drive, and start chewing him out.
I say -- If you would LET me finish...
He interrupts again and yells I DON'T need to hear it- you just wanna say I told you so
So I cut him off and full bitch switch on go off! I yell NO I wasn't.
I am VERY good at saying EXACTLY what I mean, and if THAT was what I wanted to say I would say "Hey Dumbass! You shoulda listened to me when I told you NOT to buy another car till you saved up 1/2!" But that is NOT where I was going. And if you would STOP cutting me off, you would KNOW I wasn't going there!
Since the minute you bailed, you have done whatever you want. I have NO idea what the situation is with this car, what you paid, what you owe, or what you put down, so CLEARLY I can not give you any advice!:growlmad::trouble:
Then as usual he apologizes, but it doesn't matter it's the perfect reminder why I am NOT going back into the madness.
1 more week at most I hope!

:dance:On a better note- did my first vid chat tonight with Tall dude while exhub went out driving. He's so funny- we were on FB msgr and he started using those crazy filters , rabbit ears etc on himself, def kept us laughing. Similar sense of humor.
I still can't really grasp the size diff of him being 13in taller than me! He is a bit heavier than his pics due to back surg a bit ago and not working before moving here ( was 250 now 280 trying to get back down).
I imagine 280 on 6ft 7 is not anywhere near 300+ on 5ft 11, so I'm not concerned about that, and must say again I am very curious...ppl compare men's feet to manhood lol and I know it's not really a given, but *ahem* what about hands to manhood cuz DAMN!:shock:
 



Attached Files:







Big Hand2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Flueks my af is still lurking, id say more spotting in brown colour now, periods are def shorter being off the Pill which is a bonus! Im going to get a Dr to call me re my Acne & explain the last Dr insisted on this pill which i shouldnt be on now so i wont take it! SO was asking if af will be gone by wknd lol.. hes horny no doubt ha ha! Given its straight after period, im sure it&#8217;ll be fine to not pull out so hey ho. 

Gigs, how about abit of morning or middle of the night jiggy jiggy hehee! Love your new Avatar pic aswell, cute Fox! Is that one of your own drawn? So much talent :) 

J are you &#8216;cheers&#8217;ing&#8217; with a can of beer clink! 

Its Friday & i now have a week off work yay! Kids will be in childcare & school next Tuesday on my Birthday so i have a day for SO to spoil me hopefully haha!

A mummy school friend of mine has just anounced her 12wk scan pg on fb, as thrilled as i am for them, i cant help that i have the sting jealousy its weird..


----------



## DobbyForever

My lawyer thinks he is going to get unsupervised visits. I don&#8217;t even know what to do. If I can&#8217;t even convince my own lawyer it was an act, how can I convince a judge? I&#8217;m so heartbroken. I can&#8217;t protect my own child. I should have been honest with my family about my ex was, I should have never let him abuse me, I should have called cps to have a record, I should have been honest with the social worker at the hospital, I don&#8217;t know what to do


----------



## JLM73

*CB* I'm cheering but not with a beer can lol - that's his massive hand hehe
and early or not for :sex: Glad your man is awaiting it, and hope you have MANY non pull out sessions :thumbup:
No reaon the doc shouldn't be able to get you something for acne that won't affect your TTC.

*Dobs* eek so sorry hun. My exhub has NO biz having more than limited visits with my DS but courts push 50/50 involvement here short of being a molester or a serious addict, and even then they have parenting programs for addicts to work back to full unsupervised visits in like 6 months...

I recall your ex being an ass mentally, but didn't know he was also physical!
Do you have any pics of bruises?
F the lawyer, I've dealt with many many over the last 6 years, many who barely believed in me for all the bad crap my ex was willing to lie and testify to in court against me, but I have always had good results with the judges.
They are wise to parents mud slinging each other over custody/visitation, but they also know when to not turn a deaf ear.
You can still bring evidence/testimony about his abusive ways, lack of interest in A etc to court. Your fam has prob noticed things over the years you didn't know they did, and may be able to testify on your behalf as well Re: the unhealthiness of the relationship.
I will say if he is not getting/refusing proper med care for his psych issues, or partying and drinking alot, there is def a window to push that toward him not being a safe caretaker for A.
Just document as much as you can- even if you have to scroll back thru years on BnB for dates- cuz you def vented here about all the BS he pulled in the past!
:hugs:<3


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I might do that this weekend I can&#8217;t to you ladies first a lot

Not physically but sexually and I know I said I enjoyed it but it was fun the first time then once I realized he wasn&#8217;t role playing I lost interest. Big reason I stopped having sex with him/lost the urge to have sex

My mom is coming to court

He was arrested and charged with domestic violence ten years ago so idk why myattorbey is not fighting harder. He&#8217;s too passive but it&#8217;ls Too late to change


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby do you have any if his emaiks or texts saved? Even if not saved i think you may be abke to get a copy of conversations through your phone provider...st least they ised to be able to do that back in the day, not sure about smart phones :-k I can't believe your lawyer is basically saying he's giving up...at least that's how I interpreted it. I hope he shows his true colors to the moderators. 

Tex :hugs: I am so sorry for all you're currently going through; I can really relate...although as you know ds1 has no official diagnosis we are very suspicious he's on the spectrum, albeit high functioning. He gets irrationally frustrated sometimes with very simple tasks, and I swear it's amplified when it's just us two! He behaves so much better when it's just him and hubby. This is such a challenging age anyway, and actually I've read that "they" have done studies that PROVE kids push their mom's buttons and test them way more than other family members. Hang in there...and don't hold back from hubby. Let him know what's going on and tell him when he returns you need a break -- just even to get out of the house for a bit because you are burnt out! 

Cb ooo I hope he slips up again this month! It's obvious you are not ready to stop making babies! But I guarantee he is not thinking about it...I've always said, men want babies but women need them. 

Afm...no such luck on morning jiggy, levin was up first so hubs grabbed him and brought him into bed to play before we got Des up for school. On the plus side I check things and still have ewcm and good cp so if we can get jiggy time in tonight we should be as good as we're going to get...

Also I was at walmart earlier, swore i was just going to get cheapies. Well they only had 1 left! And then o saw they only had 1 frer 3 pack left. So despite my determination not to buy any more frer's and just stick with cheapies, i bought the 3 pack AND the single cheapie :dohh: i have no willpower, i swear!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh J wtf with exhubs?! Why is he so unstable?! It's too bad you didn't see this side before marriage, would have saved you some headache. I hope "tall drink" (can we call him TD?) proves to be a nice match, or if nothing else is a fun romp should you get a chance to find out if his ENORMOUS hands indicate anything else :haha:

Oh and yes, my avatar is something I painted. It's 16"x20", and I used a paint marker and brush to make it. It's part of a series


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ugh sounds like your lawyer isn&#8217;t fully invested. Personally, I would confront the lawyer and tell him he&#8217;s not being aggressive enough and you want him to fully pursue the domestic violence charges as evidence and you want him to push hard for supervised visits only. Don&#8217;t let him be lazy. That&#8217;s just me, of course.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I think you are still in the window!
Just mention that medical deductible thingy for the year- Baby for the win! lol
Also love the idea of the series thingy! Makes me think of a children's book animation!
HINT HINT!!!!:winkwink:
And yes TD is a nice nickname hehe

*Dobs* I get ya, I recall when you weren't feeling his bedroom wants
Oh forgot to add - check with your Pedi ofc/specialists.
It helped me in court - they tend to document who brings the child usually and my DS's records showed I attended ALL his appts, and his dad made it to 1 lol.
Might help.
As for the atty, YOU pay the dude to win for you. So push his ass to be more assertive in his filings/wording your side of the case about ex's antics.
Otherwise, it's NEVER too late to change counsel.
I agree fully with *Shae*
Stress that it's your child's safety on the line!

afm I think I've reached my cruising altitude this cycle:plane:
last 3 temps 97.88, 97.99, 97.88


----------



## shaescott

Oh and J, damn that hand is huge. SO is above average in endowment lol (not huge, but satisfactory, and seems to be perfect length for my ahem birth canal), despite being 5&#8217;4&#8221;. His feet are size 10 I think but he has to get them in wide, and his fingers are extremely thick, my thumb is the width of his pinky. My fingers might actually be slightly longer though. I have long thin lady fingers.


----------



## JLM73

I hear ya *Shae* all that matters is the guy can satisfy your particular needs
I have had 4 large guys in my life - 1 was my height 5'6', one was 5'5" and both of them surprised me and were what I would call very large, the other 2 were HUGE- an ex BF 5'10" Belgian, and DEF fit the model for Belgian Stallion ( ouch- but he was also a multi hour marathoner ...) the other was my ex goo donor who is 6ft but very skinny, and I guess fits that notion that Black guys are huge- he is by far the biggest, like 9" flacid:shock: and a bit longer and def thicker when at attention!
I have been with other Black men tho who were what I would call small, not average, and with guys who are 6 ft and very much lacking manhood size :(
So the stereotypes mean Nada IMO.
I am just *thinking* being 6ft 7 when/If I venture there ( cmon, you all know me:blush: :rofl:) he would have to be adequate size given body size in general, but not necessarily huge...I mean who wants to feel like they had a demolition crew all up in the hotpocket?? :wacko::nope: :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg J hahahhahahahhahahahhahaha imagining the infamous jackhammer move on the hot pocket now with an above average member...the poor cervix of whoever has to endure that! No thanks!

I actually had an idea to create my own children's book...somewhere I have it written down but off the top of my head I don't remember exactly what I was going to write :-k i remember vaguely it was about a fox who was jealous of an owl, and maybe other animals, and in the end he realizes that those animals are jealous of him, too...like a moral of the story is everyone has aspects of themselves they excel at and to not waste energy envying others kind of thing. Obviously written much better and put more eloquently than that :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

First off, why is my kid obsessed with emptying the garbage piece by piece today? 

Gigs, I like that painting, very cute! Good luck with the book! 

J, I agree, bigger doesn't necessarily mean better. After all, the guy should still know how to use it! He can't just put it in and expect fireworks. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pl we need pics of L "helping" with the house chores :haha: 

I think I'm going to try and take Easter pics of the boys...this should be interesting...

Y'all, forgot to mention when I was at walmart earlier I was looking through the girl clothes because my friend is due with a girl and her shower is coming up...well I saw these ADORABLE dresses with tulle skirts and I almost lost it in the store! Started getting choked up about never having a girl! So I'm back on the fence about what I am hoping for for the next kid :haha: broodiness is as bad as hormones! 

Oh soeaking of which our goose's eggs are hatching! She has not gotten off her nest so I haven't seen any of the babies yet but I can hear them peeping under her <3


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs that is exciting! I just got my first goose egg yesterday! 

I sold my big incubator just a few weeks ago, so maybe I'll collect a few days and then built her a nest (can't trust the Ravens around here)

Lol, I am torn on the boy/girl thing too... And then I have moments of total doubt: life with L is perfect, why change it, or risk it not being perfect?

Living room is a mess... Wooden building blocks all over the floor. At least they were in the box for a few minutes while L helped me vacuum. Then he dumped them all out again.. seriously, vacuum was off for a whole 30! seconds


----------



## gigglebox

Pl what kind of geese do you have again? Are they emdens? You know i think you were telling us your woes of trying to get goslings over to border but either never told us the end of that story or I forgot...

I think every parent considering more kids has the thought of ruining their family dynamic, or not having enough love to go around...I felt that exact way when trying for Levin, and I'm feeling that way again right now! But seriously when I had Lev my heart just instantly expanded, it was one of the most awesome things (if not topping the list) I've ever experienced. And even though Des has many jealous moments, he also loves his brother and I catch him doing things like reading him books. Today he told me Levin is the best baby ever :cloud9: 

Afm...got in jiggy and am now full of nervous excitement (see above!). Hubs had a moment of second guessing, then threw caution to the wind. I said we wanted three and we aren't getting any younger, but I was fine either way and left it up to him. He thought for a moment, then said, "yeah, you're right" and we went ahead with things. I am a little nervous if I get pregnant immediately he'll have another moment like last time where he froze up when we found out...so if it happens quickly this time I think I am going to try and keep it to myself until I catch him in a good mood. 

Also my ov pain has increased a bit; all cm/cp/ov pain points to ov either tomorrow or Sunday at the latest.

Ahhh so nervous! But so excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

Just came to add that to top off my shitty week

A and I have RSV again

And now I have pinkeye

And my supply dropped again cuz I took a decongestant cuz I couldn&#8217;t breathe so woo


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: you are having such a rough go of things dobby...really hope this means good things are around the corner to balance all the crap out. Just wondering, at what point do you plan on phasing out the pumping? just wondering if you had like a set amount of time you wanted to do it for.


----------



## claireybell

I feel so bad for you atm Dobby, big hugs hun :hugs: i agree with Gigs, with all this crapness there has to be good things just around the corner! There is light at the end of the tunnel hun, your a strong women & mother, hang in there!!i missed all the details as i wasnt on BnB back few months ago when you & ex split up, i dont know is there any medical history/police records that the lawyer can get evidenc on?! 

What&#8217;s RSV? Hope you guys start feeling better real soon xx

Gigs although we were ttc, when i told SO i was pg with Nuala.. hahaa his freaked out face of &#8216;s**t that was quick&#8217; haha was great! They have their anxious panics aswell as us aswell! 

Aww have you birds eggs hatched now?? 

Pacific, give us a piccy :) Nuala switches the Vacuum off while im cleaning .. drives me nuts!!! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs you changed your avy (which I love) but now when you post i&#8217;m Like who is this person lol I was just hoping that like maybe i&#8217;m Getting all my bad karma now so things might not be so bad on Tuesday idk wishful thinking

I gave him my records stating My ex has a long history of threatening me and abusing me idk why he hasn&#8217;t given it to the judge yet idk some times my lawyer is on top of it and others he drops the ball

I plan to stop pumping when A is 9 months. My pump has to be renew every 3 months and I just don&#8217;t have the energy to go to 12. My coworker said she just weaned her kid at 10.5 and my friebd&#8217;s Baby self weaned at 8.5. Plus by then cold and flu season will be over. Not that my milk or flu shot is helping A get sick less often

RSV is basically just a bad cold with wheezing, diarrhea, vomiting, and all the other usual junk. We&#8217;ve been bedridden for 12 hours. He&#8217;s barely eating. I&#8217;m dying of thirst so every time he cries (every other hour) I try to go downstairs to get water and wipe the gunk from my eye. But everything hurts. And his coughing is awful because he had a nebulizer treatment to rule out asthma so that made his cough worse. He&#8217;d been rapidly breathing (90-95 breaths per minute) a lot in his sleep. I have this awful ear pain. My coworkers offered to come bring me supplies and food and my mom offered to pick up Aiden, but i&#8217;m Like dude we&#8217;re walking germ factories and I don&#8217;y Wish this on anybody and the gunk was so bad tbh I used A&#8217;s drops because I can&#8217;t get mine for 3 more hours. Last time I was up I didn&#8217;t have any so fxed

Sorry i&#8217;m All about me

I feel like people owe pics and videos so :p


----------



## gigglebox

Got cha. Not long now...i know there's a certain sadness with not feeding breastmilk but it is also a relief in a lot of ways. 

Ugh hooe y'all get over it quickly. With daycare and school i'm sure you both are bringing home all sorts of lovely things. Silver lining, he'll probably build up a great immune system!

Yeah i always get theown off when people change their pic. Idk just felt like i needed a change.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i remember how worried you were when you got pregnant with Levin. Thank you for telling me how that subsided once he was born, and that brotherly moment: bad birth control!! Haha
Yes, embden geese is what we have which imported from Metzer farms. They grew into nice birds, not too a-hole-ish either. I actually found another 5 eggs in the only hiding spot this morning. Fx they will sit and hatch some babies this year. One tried to sit last year, but nothing hatched. 

Dobs: sorry you are all under again. The other girls are right, with all this bad, good is around the corner. Just hang in there, it'll catch up with you. 

Cb, that's too funny with nuala. Logan's fingers aren't quite strong enough yet to flip the switch.. I have a feeling it'll be on and off all day long when he figures it out.

He's become such a monkey the last week. Figured out how to put himself into his car seat, climbed up on the couch and our bed for the first time this week. Totally unassisted. At least he knows not to get off head first. Oh and he's attempting to climb into his crib.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies!

Dobs- 1st of all WOW congrats on pumping or breastfeeding, whichever you're doing. I can't believe with everything you're doing and have going on you're still at it! That's HUGE. 
Sorry about all you're going through. Huge hugs. 

I can't believe how many of you are ttc! How exciting! 

How are all the littles doing? I can't believe how old they're all getting.


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*MrsG* was wondering where/how you were!

:-k Also wondering where/how *Still, Jezika and Kittykat are*

afm nothing exciting going on here, not starting hpts fro another 4 days
6-7dpo roughly and nothing new but alot of creamy cm:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

We are in PICU his dad took 4 hours to show up (lives 15m away) then left after 2 because he is stable um hello a*hat i&#8217;m Not stupid it&#8217;s st patrick&#8217;s Day and if we were stable we would not be in the intensive care insert eye roll


----------



## TexasRider

Oh No Dobs! Is he there due to RSV? So sorry. Weve had PICU stays before and while scary they do get the best care there. Nurses only have like 1-3 patients each at most usually. Im praying for a quick recovery. And yes what a total dbag. When we were there my hubs never left the hospital and barely left the room for food etc. Im so sorry youre dealing with this. I cant believe a night of drinking is more important than his son.


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto what Tex said, poor things, both you and A. But do make note of ex's absence for court!

I'm having a stupid pity party...still haven't ov'ed yet, no jiggy today...the further from ov we have sex the less I feel my chances are :( We'll see if he's up for it tomorrow; maybe time to bust out the short skirt and glasses :haha: I want him to make advances on me for a change, otherwise it just feels like I'm dutifully having sex rather than just for fun...I don't like it feeling that way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Apparently it&#8217;s not RSV. They are doing tests still but his fever broke finally so he&#8217;s having an easier time breathing but still breathing fast and on oxygen and no mention yet of being moved out of picu

Gigs maybe this is the universe doing shettles for you so you get a girl sorry about the fun of sex going away :(


----------



## claireybell

Weve woken up to more snow this morning eeee!! Riley will be very excited haha!


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1028897&stc=1&d=1521051293
 



Attached Files:







DBC19544-E023-4BAA-A163-F6E35B53B184.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Dobby bless your lil darlin boy :hugs: because hes so young, they will be over cautious.. hes in the best place atm, massive get well hugs hun xxxx hope you start feeling lots better aswell

Mrs Green hey!!! Hooe you & your boys are doing well.. are they walking yet? 

Gigs i feel the same with anymore than a day away from BD&#8217;ing will mean no luck.. it happened for me & it can def happen for you for the girl & if not, you will be the queen of your household hehee! <3 In the fertile window, Adam is always saying &#8216;you only want me for my sperm&#8217; lol! Which is true but you still want some, im always hornier in my window its weird, natures way of finding a way! Get those specs & heels out haha!!

Haha Pacific she pushes the Vacuum hoover button off although she does attempt the switch on the wall, she tries to sit on the Hoover whilst I&#8217;m pulling it around to vacuum hahaa lil minx!! Logan will surely find a way, at least you had finished before he decided to empty the toy contents back out everywhere hehe! 

J nearly testing time eee! I had lotsa creamy CM in my tww with Nuala :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Jk his fever did not break. Still in PICU. He is breathing at a better rate with much less of a retraction but still on oxygen support.


----------



## blablamana

O dobby, that's horrible. I hope he recovers quickly. Don't forget to take care of yourself, this must be hard on you too. Seeing your little boy like this. Big hugs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Little bit. The code red was hard because they kicked me out right after one doctor said you never have to leave his side. Thankfully, he saw me in the hallway at the glass crying like a dumbass and he was like wtfvand brought me back in and was like THIS IS HIS MOTHER SHE IS STABDING RIGHT HERE lol

It sucks ass they do a good job of letting me hold him when he needs it or I need it but it sucks. It sounds like we&#8217;re gonna be here a minute and not just hospital here PICU here


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post...still have ov pain so it hasn't happened yet but it's close! Bd'ed this morning :happydance: let the tww commence!

Ahh Dobs so sorry!!! Wish I had anything helpful to say :( hope they figure out what it is and more importantly how to treat it.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* so sorry to hear A's resp issue ended you in the PICU!
Better safe than sorry tho, so glad he's in the best spot for such a thing for a lil one, versus a quick fix that doesn't work and being sent home only to return again.

And WTF with his sorry azz dad?? REALLY?? Soooo had A been sick like that and nedding to go to the ER/PICU on HIS time, would he seriously look at it like - "Cool, kiddie care while I go back to party"???
Actually I'd be surprised if he would have taken him at all.
Likely would have called you to do it/come get him:growlmad:
WHERE is that JackAss emojie???:brat:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol j I needed that laugh. Long night looking at two days minimum in PICU 

Gigs im So excited for your well timed bd hope you o real soon go egg go go sperm go

Sorry not going back any othe pages I feel like shit too im Just glad I went to my moms I just felt like staying home wouldnt do and then I saw his breathing and my parents thought I was overreacting until they took his clothes off in the Er and it was scary how deep the retraction were. 

But yeah idk i wanted to be like get back here and point out he was boozing but then id Have to sleep in the same room as him gag bad enough sleeping on that bed
 



Attached Files:







4A5DD8C9-65DA-4004-A196-FEE0C239693F.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## shaescott

Oh Dobs I&#8217;m so sorry you&#8217;re going through this, it must be so scary seeing A like that. Your ex is an ass, wow. I hope that behavior helps him lose unsupervised visits. 

Gigs can&#8217;t wait to see your tests next week!

J also excited for your tests!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I'm sorry A is in PICU but I am glad he's getting a bit better with breathing.

I'll join the general consesus of what an ass. 

Gigs here's for O today or tomorrow. I also feel like BD not on O or day before O ruins my chances. 

AFM no EWCM yet. I'm wondering if my mild cold and/or vitex will delay O. I'll have to look at old charts but I think my O on vitex was CD25 or 26 typically. 

Had a fun day with DH and V. She had her first ride on a real swing using the infant seat. She really enjoyed it. Had a BD session for fun. Oh and we got to sleep in til 830. Shot the new guns DH got. One was a colt that shot 380. Oh it was my favorite. I also shot his AR, kimber 357, and a sig that shot 40. 

V I think has got a cold now. Twice she had yellowish green mucus. So just going to keep an eye on her. Hoping it doesn't get worse. Anyways, hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry to hear A is in picu. Have they figured out what caused the respiratory distress? 
As for ex: what an azz!! This guy doesn't care nearly as much about A as a father should. Hope you can find some comfort in knowing this will go well against him in court. 

Gigs, glad to hear you got a session in ;) fx!!

Cb: snow!! It's March and the UK! Haha! Spring is starting to arrive here, first pollen on the cars.. ugh

Green, nice to see you pop in! How are you and the boys? Are you TTC? ;) I remember you saying that you were going to be soon?


----------



## claireybell

Oh Dobby look at him <3 its awful seeing them like it.. :( cant believd i mis read the bot about your ex & st patricks day! Butt munch! It will go against him in court! Any decent loving fatger would want to be up the hosp waiting to see their child! Bug hugs hun.. lotsa love & get well cyber vibes to A xx 

Go Gigs woopp!!! Get in girl hahaa!! 

Omg Pacific yeah its &#8216;supposed&#8217; to be spring here aswell & Friday was lovely n sunny here.. crazy how its changed again! Not complaining though as the snow looks pretty haha! Its 20:40 atm & its still falling eeeee! 

Oooh J nearly testing time :) 

Hope V isnt getting a yukky cold Flueks! Could it be hayfever? Pollen season.. Riley really suffered with allergen conjunctivitis & snotty nose loads as a babe, took ALOT of convincing & med notes to prove to day nursery it was allergen & not the other contagious one uhh!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb the snow pic is sooo pretty! I can't wait for a good snow fall, the type that leaves the power on but cancels schook and work :haha: we're probably done for this season though, so will have to wait until the end of the year now.

Dobs have you spoke to ex since yesterday? 

My stupid goose killed the first gosling -.- she is great at hatching the the fertility rate of her eggs is amazing but she SUCKS at mothering! We are now setring uo a brooder area and will be taking care of any babies until we can sell them or incorporate them into the flock (if we secide to keep any).

Stilk haven't ov'ed yet...I'm now at that point where I'm contemplating OPK's :haha: it would be incredibly stupid to waste money on them but I've had pain for days now! But I know it's only a matter of time, probably hours, until that pain peaks then disappears showing that it happened...grrrr the follicular phase is so much more annoying than the tww!


----------



## Flueky88

CB loving the snow picture. We had some Wednesday that actually laid. It was a little slick in spots but nothing bad thnkfully. Do Riley and Nuala like playing in it?

Yeah, I hope maybe just allergies. No fever, but her mucus really ramped up. She hasn't had a fever but her allergy med didn't help today. She has been soooooo fussy. She has went to bed a little after 5 and I pray she sleeps for awhile. I told DH he has V duty this evening as I'm exhausted from her and chores today. 

Gigs, what opks do you use normally? Store ones are quite expensive so I just use IC. Oh and yes follicular phase is so much worse than tww. 

Sorry for the murderous goose. I'm telling you one tried to attack me once so I prefer to stay away.

Pacific, ugh, I love and hate spring. I hate how the pollen gives me so much trouble with allergies.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I'm so sorry about the PICU stay and your ex. But you being there is exactly what A needs. And it's been awhile since I saw a pic of him. Holy cow look at that hair and those eye lashes! He's stunning, even in the hospital. Sending you prayers. 

Flu- my fellow country girl! New guns are so fun. Unfortunately for us, they always end up in the safe after the 'newness' wares off and we hardly go to the range again. 

Gig- full on ttc again?! How exciting and great timing!

CB- my boys attack the vaccum! They think it's hilarious. They took their first steps at 10 months and had it down by 11 months. There's no stopping them now! They're 15 months already and running everywhere and climbing on anything and everything. 

Update on us as Pacific requested:
We're doing well! Boys are so big and absolutely love/hate each other, as brothers do. DH and I are good too! I've been focusing on getting into shape and being healthy. In the last year or so (starting not too long after the boys were born) I've lost nearly 60 pounds! Most of it was baby weight but I'm feeling good. I've signed up for a 5k in a couple months and I feel like I can actually do it. I currently have the Mirena and it's staying in for now. DH and I do want one more but I want to be healthy first and we need a bigger place. We're going to actually try (opks and all) near the end of the year. We're only trying for 6 months bevhase DH is result worried about getting his hopes up and not being able to have anymore. We won't do fertility treatments again because we are already so blessed with two boys and we don't think it's necessary to go through the heartache. 
OH! And there's a very real possibility we may move out of state early next year!!!! I'm so nervous but so excited for a new journey.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I forgot to comment on the firearms...sounds fun! I'm kind of a weiner with them though; I enjoy shooting lower caliber with little kick back. I shot a shot gun with much reluctance and only after i got a balled up rag on my shoulder for extra padding:haha:

Green! Very exciting about ttcing on the horizon. I hope it happens quickly and you get to experience having a single baby! Congratulations on the weight loss, that's amazing! 

Re: opk's, I can't remember brands I've used. I bought them on sale once...and i know I've used dollar tree brand before. It's stupid though...the intensity if my pain coincides with the darkness of opk's. I'm betting it would be positive now and I ov tonight or tomorrow...

Though I may be relapsing on mono symptoms as I've "gone hard" this weekend:/ if that delays ov i might cry. Hopefully i'll be fine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish update 

Yes ex was here. He was here 45m then left to get food then stayed another hour before leaving for the day because its not like I can do anything for him right after after he threw a check at me (literally) so my parents and I are here

Were hoping to be out of picu and into peds tomorrow so fxed


----------



## gigglebox

Keeping you in my thoughts Dobs


----------



## claireybell

Dobs - uhh, what an arse he is & you dont need that s**t when lil uns are poorly! I guess its good that he came to see his son but typical attitude of reasoning as to why he left :eyeroll: glad your mum is there for support though :hugs: fx for peds tomo 

Flueks sorry but the goose comment just made me LOL! Hope it didnt get to actually attack you though .. 

I felt like that Gigs last cycle, i couldnt determine whether id ov&#8217;d or not .. frustrating! I always ov on the last day of my pains aswell, get some OPK&#8217;s & satisfy that poas urge :haha: i need to get some.. il grab some tomorrow if I remember. Talking of ov&#8217;ing, im curious as to what day i ov&#8217;d last cycle, cant believe i didnt count back 14days, my LP is always 14! Gonna do it now!

MrsG omg you must&#8217;ve been tearing your hair out with both of the boys walking at 11 months :shock: Amazing how they love/hate each other! Both mine are the same, def sibling rivalry going on there hehe! Well done on the weight loss aswell & fx ttc no3 happens real quick, i bet it&#8217;ll happen quicker as your both feeling laud back & less stressed about it as you have the boys already:)


----------



## claireybell

Oddly enough, it would seem 14 days back was the day after my pains stopped.. so i oved on cd19 & to think we had woopsie 2 days before & nothing! Weird when u think the cycle in Jan i fell pg we did it once near ov & it caught the egg.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I know what you mean. There are some guns that are older I need to shoot again. Way to go on weight loss. I hope it helps in your ttc journey for a singleton pregnancy :)

Gigs, I used to be. DH eased me into shooting bigger calibers. I've shot a 460 and a 500 in and guns. The 460 is nicely made so it doesn't kick as much as you'd think. The only thing he has I won't shootis his desert eagle that shoot 50. The gun is too heavy for my hand/wrist/weak arms.

Ah, I suppose if you O pains are always so precise. My CM is my indicator but I like like opk to "back me up"

Hope mono is ramping up.

Dobby did your patents witness his behaviour today? FX A gets to go to peds floor.

CB no it ust attacks DHs car door lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- as the others said I would just keep a record of everything about ex. Maybe it won't help now, but it might in the future. 

Gigs- dollar tree ones work well, I used wondfo from Amazon. They're cheaper than dollar tree.


----------



## gigglebox

Still have ov pains -.- not amused. This feels like it's take fooorrrevvver. I did go back and find a time where I had pain for a week before it finally happened! Also both my last 2 pregnancies I had very bad ovulation pain so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that's what I'm gearing up for to release a nice big healthy eggy. 

The annoying thing right now is that I have pain in my back from playing disc golf and a headache but I'm afraid to take anything for it in case it delays ovulation Today is frustrating.

Green where might you be moving?

Cb isn't it crazy how you feel like you do everything in your power to get pregnant and it doesn't happen, and then a time where you were even trying it does?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I second green wondfo is cheaper than dollar tree but for me they didn&#8217;t give enough heads up compared to the (expensive af) Cb digital advanced but they get the job done 

Green thay&#8217;s So cute little rambunctious boys running about reminds me of my brothers ahhhh so cute but i&#8217;m Sure a lot of work lol I just got to play haha. Kudos on the weight loss fxed for your ttc journey was you start

Can&#8217;t say much re guns never shot one lol

My mom saw it because he saw her sitting next to me, made eye contact, and instead of giving it to her threw it past her at me. I&#8217;d love for him to be here for A, he&#8217;s here because I told the court he still never shows up and I still want full legal. It just sucks because I sleep here by myself and A wakes every 1-2 around the clock and just needs a hand or an arm rub to feel better to go back to sleep so i&#8217;m On comfort duty alone from 7pm to usually 9am and by that point i&#8217;m Spent. And it&#8217;s not like Home where I can just roll over or rock him two seconds. I have to get up and walk to his elevated crib thing that I am too short for lol so i&#8217;m Usually on my top toes 

Idk I told my stepdad who (professionally as an attorney says it just depends on the judge) that I need to be in court. And with my eyes I said f* you and with my mouth said I am not leaving my son in PICU, a regular pediatrics room is one thing but P-*ICU* to drive an hour and a half away to be in a courtroom where phones must be turned off no exceptions. My ex continues shit to go back to work so fts FTS


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and my supply is tanking like bad between being sick and popping one decongestant and pumping at weird times i&#8217;m only getting 60% of what I usually get


----------



## gigglebox

Oh hellll no Dobby. I'm right there with you, I would NOT leave either of my kids alone in the hospital to go to court. The only way is if my husband came and stayed with them...obviously that scenario doesn't work in your situation. I'd be making all kinds of phones calls to push the court date back. Just, no. 

Don't stress about your supply. You are still getting some, and it'll probably bounce back when your life resumes as normal. Plus you are also ill which I'm sure brings it down some. Really hope you feel better soon and A doesn't have much longer in PICU.


----------



## bdb84

Can I hop in? Currently 8dpo on my first cycle trying to conceive with my DH. We have a blended family- my three, his one, and we are desperately wanting one of our 'own'. <3


----------



## gigglebox

Hi bdb! Welcome in :) how old are your kiddos? When are you testing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Well so much for maybe going to peds the doctor looked at me like you poor, hopeful thing. He&#8217;s not going anywhere until Thursday


----------



## gigglebox

Have they told you what he has or what they suspect he has?


----------



## DobbyForever

He has human metapneumovirus and adenovirus that led to pneumonia. So at this point he just has to finish fighting off the viruses so he can breathe better. Just a waiting game. They were hopeful it&#8217;d be today but his respiration got worse and now he is back to high flow (though the amount of oxygen is much lower) and the wheezing is gone 

As my mom puts it he looks like the people from I am legend with his breathing r_r


----------



## bdb84

gigglebox said:


> Hi bdb! Welcome in :) how old are your kiddos? When are you testing?

Thanks!

I have an almost 12 year old DS (in 2 weeks), an 8 year old DD, a 3 year old DD and a 3 year old DSS. Our 3 year olds were born a week apart so we basically have twins :)

I'm hoping to wait on testing until the day AF is here. But, who am I kidding, I'll probably be testing in a few days' time.


----------



## gigglebox

You're better than me, at 8DPO I would already be testing. How do the three-year-olds get along?

Dobs, i've never seen I Am Legend but I do know the concept and imagine that is not goodugh poor thing. I hate viruses and how we really basically can't do anything about them except wait them out. Glad to hear his oxygen assistance has been reduced and wheezing is gone. Hopefully not long before everything else is back in order too!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- can you call into court? My friend was able to do that when she was in the hospital with her son. It's not ideal and she had to set it up but it worked. I honestly have no idea how she even did it, but she had to her permission to do so. When is your court date?
I also prefer the expense as F digital and will use those when we ttc again haha 

Gigs- Nevada or Montana are on the list at the moment. 

Bdb- welcome! 


I went on a run this morning while we're all still recovering and it was rough! But I finished so there's that lol


----------



## blablamana

Poor A. And poor you. I hope he recovers fast.

Welcome bdb! 

Green: yay for exercise!

Hope everyone is doing well, I am too tired to look back too much. I haven't slept more than 1-2 hours for the past week. I am caught up with all my tv shows now so there's that. :haha:

Edit: nevermind i looked back anyway. Who needs sleep lol

Green: I'm glad you and the boys are doing so well. Ijust joined this thread but have been long time lurker and a friend of campns.

Dobs: no matter the lawyer your ex has, I can't imagine any judge, EVER, giving him any kind of custody. Such a wonderful, cute, smart, handsome and funny little boy for a son and he couldn't give two shits.. such a shame. A. is lucky to have you. 

RE guns: I don't understand guns. I hate guns. I hate weapons. Maybe it's because I'm European... But I just meh. Guess I'm a pacifist. Not necessarily realistic.


----------



## bdb84

gigglebox- You would never guess they are 'step' siblings. They love each other and fight each other just as much as any biological siblings would. 

I may sneak off to grab some cheapies this evening. But don't tell DH. :lol:


----------



## gigglebox

Bd yesssss post pics!


----------



## DobbyForever

I basically echo anything gigs says, bdb

Yeah I texted my lawyer a pic of A and was like fix this!!!! So we are continuing the date to who knows when 

I&#8217;m tired so I forgot what else I wanted to say


----------



## DobbyForever

For as much water as they make me drink you&#8217;d think there&#8217;d be a bathroom in here T-T


----------



## gigglebox

That's so weird. The inly place in the hospital i've stayed that didn't have a bathroom the room was pre op. How far away is the bathroom?


----------



## TexasRider

At childrens medical center Dallas in the PICU they dont have bathrooms in the room either. It was like down the hallway that took you to the exit.

On the normal hospital floors though they had a bathroom in each room. I guess if they are in PICU the children wouldnt be able to go to the bathroom on their own so they just put one in for parents to use? They had a shower stall in the bathroom too so you could clean up.


----------



## JLM73

:hi:*BDB!* Welcome- and how very cool on the "separately born" twins hehe
and boy are you in the wrong place for not telling you to :test: once you hit 8dpo....:blush: well some of us may put the irons to your feet starting at say 6 dpo :haha:


I'm 8dpo today too, so I will be joining you in sneaking off for tests soon as well.

*Dobs* no reason whatsoever they shouldn't grant a continuance, given the hearing is ABOUT A, and good parenting, so to attend court and bail on him in the hospital would be so NOT good parenting :roll:
:shhh: tho I am still hoping baby daddy's lack of hospital attendance gets him on the judge's bad side lol

So I am in day long marathons of YouTube "watch later" list shows....I had over 150....and am STILL adding more as new vids lure me onto finding out more about x,y,z....{sigh} and I came across a vid with 1 in a million kids who have rare genetic disorders. Many I knew about, and a couple whom's channel I follow announced their newborn was just diagnosed with WPW after he became lethargic and his HR was found to be over 300:shock: ( which is also the cond that goes undiagnosed often till a kid collapses playing sports! and they *think* may be what alot of SIDS cases in the past came from) - anywho- one story was of a kiddo named *Ever Audette* floored me, and DEF made me think no parent should complain about lack of sleep to THIS couple lol. :sleep::sleep:
She has Angelman Syndrome, and sleeps like 90 MINUTES a night!?!
https://youtu.be/smpZkoRk4Lw?t=14m32s

<<Children with Angelman syndrome typically have a happy, excitable demeanor with frequent smiling, laughter, and hand-flapping movements. Hyperactivity, a short attention span, and a fascination with water are common. Most affected *children also have difficulty sleeping and need less sleep than usual*.>>:cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- glad court will be pushed back. Thank god your lawyer is doing something. 

Blab- hi! You must be a long time lurker since I haven't been around in awhile! Lol how is campn? It's been so long since I've seen anything from her. 

J- that's so crazy! Those poor parents and poor babies with that. 

Re Bathrooms: NICU was the same. Bathrooms were outside the main NICU in the NICU waiting area, which was also a private area. It was weird. You had to have access to get into the waiting area even.


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, ladies. 

9dpo here. Not feeling anything out of the usual so far. 

I really am trying to downplay my hopes for this cycle. It's our very first cycle and it was truly spur of the moment "okay, let's do this" after months of "but not yet". I also just came off of a two and a half year stint of birth control pills just 3-4 months ago, so I'm sure my cycles need more time to regulate. 

But here I am, ever so hopeful.


----------



## gigglebox

J I can't watch that stuff, just makes me terrified for my own kids (I am a very anxious person!)

Blah, have you tested yet? You never know. Loads of people have no symptoms at all. In fact a lot of the time i think people with early "symptoms" are hust looking into things too much, as we all also get loads of "symptoms" during non pregnant cycles! If your periods are regular i see no reason to be concerned about the bcp.

Y'all...i just couldn't deal with this ovulation waiting game any longer. Thought for sure i was going to last night/early this morning but nope! Pain is still thete and I still have ewcm!!! I caved and bought opk's...just three. One is developing right now as I type, and wtf, looks like it's going to be a hair shy of positive?!!! How am I NOT ov'ing yet?! I've had pain and ewcm for 4-5 days now!

Pics soon...maybe y'all can help me figure it out.


----------



## gigglebox

See what I mean?! Wtf???!!! I guess I will have to take another this afternoon-.- UNAMUSED.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3555.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3556.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claireybell

GIGs i thought they were pg tests lol


----------



## claireybell

I just had a mini excited pee for you haha!! 

They are positive opks woop!!!! You must be having a massive LH surge.. keep humping lol

EDIT: slightly nearly positive, my bloody phone! Still another day i reckon :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

My ov pain twinges last anywhere upto 5/6 days before ovulating! 

Havent really read back much, sorry.. 

Selfish, my birthday today, 37! Eek! Ive just finished gel polish&#8217;ing my nails, lovely postbox red :) having take away & wine laters. 

Dobby.. your poor lil dude, hows he doing today?? I have no doubt your milk supply will come fully back when you & he are back to good health :kiss:


----------



## claireybell

Bdb - did u buy any tests yet?? & welcome:)


----------



## bdb84

I bought some dollar store cheapies. :blush:

Unfortunately it was a BFN. I wanted to line squint, but I know there's nothing there. It's just where the positive would have been had it signaled. Oh well, there's always tomorrow!

giggle- that's so close! My guess is late tonight or early morning for you.

Claire- Happy birthday! <3


----------



## gigglebox

Took another and it's even fainter :( so fx I just caught the end of the surge and I'll FINALLY ovulate today...regardless I have one opk left and will use it tomorrow, probably, unless I do finally ovulate. 

Cb happiest birthday to you!!! Still a youngin'! Have fun today <3 sorry to have made you pee with my non-pregnancy test lol

Bdb when I addressed "blah" earlier i meant you :haha: sorry i'm mixing up screen names! Sorry test was negative but there's still time!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3558.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## claireybell

Bdb your early for testing atm so def still time for more poas eeeee :) 

Fx gigs you caught that egg intime with your last min bd&#8217;s! So are you counting today as 1dpo? Or if you ov&#8217;d early this morning tomorrow 1dpo! 

Hahaa its ok Gigs, i was wearing a panty liner :haha:


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - thats so frustrating! Waiting for O sucks. Just keep BDing coz thats all that matters and then youll have your bases covered.

Cant believe theres so much TTCing going on! So exciting! I feel like there was an avalanche of babies, then a long quiet period, and now were preparing for another avalanche in early 2018. At this rate yall will be TTCing again by the time Im ready for #2.

Bdb - welcome!! So cool about your twins :) I was meaning to ask how you found the age difference between your oldest two, since thats likely the age difference Ill be going for. I know most people seem to want a smaller gap. Also, I did believe its thread policy to share even BFNs so we can all partake in the squinting ;) There was also one time that one of us posted a BFN and some of us pointed out that it was, in fact, a very faint BFP. It was a beautiful moment.

J - glad to see you back! Im still knocking about, just catch up every few days and am often too lazy to post. I havent seen Kitty post in a long time (hope shes okay) and I believe Still left the thread a while back. I think she updates her journal still though?

Dobs - Im so sorry about A. I honestly cant imagine what it must be like to end up in the PICU. Youre such an amazing mother and missing court for your son is evidence of that (as well as all the other things you do). Hoping he gets better ASAP and the court stuff gets resolved soon too. Im sure the stress is just something else. Huge hugs.

Green - pics of your boys please!

Totally blanking on other things. 

AFM my dad is visiting from Hungary and met Tilly for the first time. Hes staying with us and space is tight, plus my dad is quite intense and high maintenance mentally, but its nice having him here.


----------



## Jezika

Oh and Gigs re: your hair pic from a while back, you look HOTTTT.

And happy birthday CB!!!


----------



## JLM73

Hi all
:plane: my temp jumped up again this morning, we shall see if it stays up there over the next few days. No sympts other than still having more creamy cm thru day than usual. We hit wally tonight so I'll be doing wally cheapie fmu in the a.m....gotta figure how to buy them around exhub as he follows me EVERYwhere.
I have GOTTA get back home asap...

Ystrdy he went to a counseling session ( he signed himself up over a month ago due o stressing his job sitch, paid for by employee assist prog).
Well last month I had just been here a few days, and his counselor told him he didn't think it was a good idea to have me staying here with him, but he would trust his judgement.
Then ystrdy his counselor asked if we were being intimate ( umm not his biz imo but whatevs) He skirted the subject to me, but I'm sure his braggard ego made him say yes.
I think this was asked because of this:
exhub said during the session he kept saying "my wife blah blah....my mother in law blah blah blah" so the therapist dude was like Whoa....You keep saying Wife and Mother in law...Did you 2 get remarried??
Then ex hub told me he said Well it's the situation we are in, we are pretty much living as such, and the divorce is just on paper, plus it's just easier than saying Ex Wife and Ex Mother in law:saywhat:
Dude WTF?? Ex works just fine ( 1 less syllable) and Ex MIL is like +1 syllable??

Just the day before he loudly voice texted a female friend he was gonna meet for coffee and said "As soon as I drop my ex off at her visit ..."
2 days before that he was saying Wifey around the apartment, and I was like um, EX wifey lol.

Now that he has gone so far as to justify this to his therapist ( or try, cuz the guy musta been writing notes on the old shrink pad about "wishful thinking" and "delusional" :haha:) I feel the need for a "come to Jesus" talk with him....
Which NEVER go well, as he veers left with ANYthing we discuss, because he has the annoying habit of rewording what you say to him after each sentence, totally changing what you said/meant to play the victim. I HATE that:growlmad:

**SELFISH RAMBLING EXPLANATION that will leave you confused LOL**
Soooo....pushing to get a tidy paper in hand that "allows" me to move back home as I have said before, mom has started the most drama EVER since I was away from the board those few months.:roll:
I legit CAN'T go back to the house till they "undo" a legal eviction form, taken from just a phone call with NO documents, that was actually NEVER done per the courts and the judge....yea....you all figure that one out LMAO....cuz that is my life the last 4 weeks- Even the judge overseeing me trying to "fix" it sees no legal document to prevent me returning, but advised wait till she files a formal letter saying she never wanted me out....which ex hub took her to TRY and do, but it seems you can't correct what has never existed....but now I'm stuck in another county, cuz the last "legal" entry on the case, was the judge saying "don't return home till she fixes this, but you all can speak via phone":huh:

sooo need to get back home and outta exhubs range...but wth ...


----------



## Jezika

Wow J thats a tough situation. Wth are you supposed to do


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- happy birthday! 

Gigs- I would assume that's the end of the surge, in my opinion. 

Bdb- sorry about the bfn but like others said it's still sooo early. 

J- you're living with ex and ttc with him right? It sounds like he still wants to be together.


----------



## JLM73

*MrsG* we gave it a go, but he is as bitchy, obstinate, self centered in his thinking, and spending money he does NOT have like water still....things we argued about and I had issue with when we were married.

I didn't ask to stay with him temp. he offered, and went so far as to talk to my mother about it being permanent! ( just assumed I wouldn't need to be in on that discussion!)
I didn't innitiate the :sex: anhy of the 3 times we did anything, and he even asked after the last time if I wanted to be with him the rest of our lives and I laughed and said umm YOU divorced ME, you made that decision...which he again stated was just on paper, and I had to correct him then on that...

He def is hoping we will be together, but he's just choosing to ignore that what I want has never changed. He has condoms, and is choosing NOT to use them knowing full well I am NOT ever using BC again on my end.
And he is well aware that I continued TTC after we split.
He's choosing not to discuss that either. ( Little kid mentality, :ignore: and cover his eyes).

Though we did ultimately end up with good timing, our 1st BD was waaaay too early in the cycle, the 2nd time seems to be either O-2 (FF) or O-1(my thoughts), and the last time was day of O per FF, but O+1 by my findings/feelings.

The 2nd would be the most likely "chance" for conceiving, but I can tell you ALL finishes were outside totally.
The first nothing was inserted, the 2nd was textbook softcup, insert, preseed, and the last time took about 40 mins to insert- nothing was in place/set up, and I had to maneuver around him hogging the bathroom.

So I say the 2nd time is the best chance IF he is not sterile...
Keep in mind he never gave me the full rundown of what the doc said regarding fertility, only about the lump not being cancerous. 
His terribly uncontrolled diabetes and morbid obesity alone decrease fertility alot, and honestly as shady as he acted just before bailing on our marriage last year, I still find it odd it happened RIGHT before I pushed him to have fertility testing done.
Sooo, for all I know he had a vasectomy ages ago and never bothered to tell me, since he did ask one day "What would you say if we find out I can't get you pregnant?"
So yea....NOT getting my hopes up after that year of perfectly timed supps, healthy eating, helping him lose weight, and using a pro Home insem kit didn't work.

The only chem I DID have in fact was right AFTER me and exhub split with my regular donor. Def +s there, but a chem none the less, and def hadn't been with exhubs in a few months when that occurred.

So not holding my breath.


----------



## JLM73

*Happy Bday CB!!!*:cake:


----------



## JLM73

Omg soooo have to shorten my posts lol
Sorry ladies:blush:


----------



## bdb84

Jezika- The almost 4 year age gap was really nice. It was an adjustment going from 1-2 for me, but I think that's because my ex-husband was working so much and since DD was EBF, I just didn't get much help. Today they are the best of friends on some days and the worst of enemies on others- typical siblings. :lol: I love my large age gaps. There's a 5yr gap between DD1 & DD2 and that was even easier. <3 

JLM- I need to go back and read some of your previous posts to get more familiar with what's going on with your ex. If I understand correctly, you're legally divorced but still living as a union. Do I have that correct?


----------



## Jezika

Bdb thats good to hear! Sounds like I still have plenty of time without it meaning they wont be close. And yeah I was the same with my brother, whos 20 months older than me - got on amazingly some days and annoyed the heck out of each other on other days. Im also hoping having a newborn with an older sibling is a little easier because the older one can be more independent and also help out a bit, but perhaps thats wishful thinking


----------



## bdb84

At age 3.5-4, they really can help out nicely. They also have a better understanding of why the baby needs more attention at times. It helps to prevent jealousy, IMO.


----------



## JLM73

*bdb* I'm the board trainwreck lol
legally divorced x 3, the oldest here at 44 and was using a sperm donor for a few years off n on btwn relationships - which led to epic stories of goo spills, running thru McDonald's with contents in a cup that are DEF not on the menu LOL...

I am only back at my ex hubs because he came to see me out of nowhere after getting in trouble at work, and FINALLY apoligized for all the crap he put me thru bailing on our marriage etc...gave it a go to stay with him temp. while I get probs my mother caused with my housing sorted out, and yea....I can do the friends with benefits, but he clearly can't even tho he thought he could...
He has neither said nor displayed a desire to remarry, but just wants to get all the benefits thereof and call me his spouse...ummm NO lol

So yea, just as soon as my housing is sorted I am going BACK to my county/home.
the poss TTC episodes occurred during the trial make up thing before he slipped back into old habits - being selfish, spending till totally out of $ even tho he is not employed now, being a moody know it all, even when he asked me to come help him out etc.
If by some miracle it works, great, I'll be the primary, and not prevent him having a relationship with his kiddo, but honestly, he would never wanna do the solo kid time thing, cuz he gets anxious, wants to have most his time to do as he pleases, and def doesn't want his finances cramped when he CAN afford it let alone now.

Even if I get a BFP I won't say anything to him until all genetic tests are done given our ages- I'm 44, he's 54 ( diabetic and very overweight with craptastic diet...)
THEN I would let him know, once I know what I would be dealing with as I would def be majority caregiver.


----------



## gigglebox

Hiya Jez!!! Awww was Grandpa totally smitten with Tilly? Does he have other grandkids? Thanks for calling me hot. I feel like a slob right now lol.

J...what a mess! Is hubby perhaps bipolar/manic? That is very unusual behavior. I suspect you're right about his fertility; perhaps he hasn't been snipped but maybe he has fertility issues. Might be that he's suspected it for years but never had it confirmed (giving him the benefit of the doubt)...but very odd that he seemed to question dodge when it was brought up, then to ask you that question...hmm :-k Wish I had any advice about the legalities of returning home. Hope it all works out! What is your youngest doing in the meantime?

Afm...forever ovulation is still going. Pain is still very much present. I looked back at my calendar and pain will be present a week tomorrow. I've had ewcm up until earlier today; think it may be transitioning now...idk for sure though.

Honestly the worst thing is not being able to take tylenol. I'm achey from this weekend. I've read that since ovulation is kind of an inflammation of your follicles, anti-inflammatories can delay or stop ovulation. I've experienced this before with naproxen i believe it was...so too paranoid to take tylenol, especially after a week long ov ramp up! This is seriously bizarre.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- hopefully the long long ovulation Pains is a good sign!!! And you are a hottie!!!! Haha wink wink 

J- thanks for taking the time to paraphrase your recent story I feel all caught up now hahah any idea how long until you go home?
I agree he probably can't do the friends with benefits thing you can. 

Jez- hey! Glad your dad is able to come and see his granddaughter!! 


It's raining here and started earlier than it was supposed to so I didn't get my run in this morning. Probably a good thing since I can't stop caughing. 
Today we went to an appointment with our bank about possibly buying a house when we move. Ugh it's so bittersweet after what we went through the last time. We seriously need to save so much money and DH needs to work on his credit but mine has gotten pretty good! So yay!


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* Hope A is getn better!

*Gigs* I agree with what you posted earlier- I too think you caught the end of your surge with that opk.
Maybe you already O'd but the cont'd pain may be a 2nd eggy? Or attempted 2nd O??:shrug:
Either way your jiggy was well timed:thumbup:

Not sure about any bipolar, but exhub def has major anxiety issues, as well as depression issues. He has meds prescribed but doesn't use them.
At least he's talking to a counselor/therapist whatever now.
He's odd as he acts as tho he wants to be all natural and NOT take the meds, but then he milks his aches pains depression and anxiety for all he can for attention and sympathy:roll:

Hoping I get the all clear from the court this week...sooner the better!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cant post deets but im Just gonna say bad boy bad boy whatcha gonna do when they come for you
 



Attached Files:







98620C1C-929C-406C-B02B-FC609521C28B.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

A is basically the same as yesterday but he did take 10oz today. Fever has broken through the Tylenol a couple times. Still sleeping loads and lethargic when awake. So just waiting it out still


----------



## shaescott

I think it was CB&#8217;s birthday? Happy birthday!

Gigs I agree with the other ladies that you looked hot with that new hair. Also hoping you caught the tail end of your surge and you&#8217;re finally about to ovulate. Seems like you got in lots of BD?

J your life is so crazy, sounds like your mom is insane, it&#8217;s entertaining but it must suck for you sometimes. 

Dobs obvi you can&#8217;t say but I&#8217;m hoping that means the ex f&#8217;d up enough he won&#8217;t get unsupervised. Also I legit saw that same a-a-ron thing on twitter earlier today, it&#8217;s crazy to me that stuff like that always happens to me, I see something old referenced somewhere and suddenly I&#8217;m seeing it referenced on other platforms. Weird. Anyway, now I wanna re-watch that video.


----------



## JLM73

*Dobbleganger!*muahahaha:devil:
I know that theme song! Usually involves a guy like this:howdy: with blinky blinkies on his car, who lets you borrow some pretty silver bracelets!:rofl:
I do own Lavafront property with a lovely view of the Lava Falls, so I have no prob saying sooooo hope it's baby daddy hehe

I managed to sneak 4 wally cheapies tonight.
Told ex hub I was just grabbing breakfast syrup so he stayed in the car. I raced to the hpts straight off, grabbed syrup, coffee, and creamer an aisle over to make up for the extra mins, called to say I couldn't find any warm Italian bread to stall while I did 2 separate checkouts, and raced to the bathroom to trash all the boxes and slip just the test packets into my pockets....:ninja: Beeee the Sneaky...Yea, I'm bout that life :haha:
I'll post pics after I get up in the morning, and can test without him seeing.


----------



## shaescott

Kinda gross selfish post 

For the past week or two I&#8217;ve had super potent smelly gas, and I&#8217;ve been very gassy. I normally don&#8217;t have so much smelly gas unless I eat a bunch of tomatoes, which I haven&#8217;t done at all in months. Idk what&#8217;s wrong with me. My diet has been the same, so idky this is happening. I just know it&#8217;s smelly and blech. Any ideas?


----------



## claireybell

Shae you may have just a tiny gut bug/lurgy causing extra gas.. im the same, white onion does it to me & give me bad trotts aswell, evil! Hope its not giving you too much windy pains. 

Wow J sooo much Drama, waiting to see your 9dpo pics though hehee :) 

Gigs post your last OPK & check out that line! 

Aww Jez, did you Dad luuurve seeing Tilly parents can be hectic, my Dad used to be awful but he loves grankids. 

Afm, Birthday was kinda blah, got some perfume from the kiddies & a card each, SO got drunk & then his brother turnt up at 8:15 last night to say happy birthday & so i ended up not eating take away as planned, so miffed! Still.. i saw one of my sisters & my besty yesterday in the day so that was nice <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy belated Cb

Shae can&#8217;t help my farts are deadly period. I could eat air fresheners and still kill everything in the room

J sorry for all the drama. Having a glass of wine with you in my head

Bdb I agree I like bigger age gaps but I love my twins too (if my mom gets to call A her son I get to claim my brothers Haha)

Jez hope your visit goes well and your dad doesn&#8217;t become fish that smells bad (do you have that saying over there?)

Gigs no idea re everlasting o pain other than hoping it&#8217;s a sign of a good o and you catch a pinky spermy

Let&#8217;s just say some jackhole shoved the PICU social worker and the local PD was unamused *slow clap*


----------



## gigglebox

HAHHAHAH omg Dobs!!! What an idiot! Ooooh I'm hoping this is the silver lining we've been hoping for! Sorry A's still not improving leaps but it does sound like he's making progress. Will keep y'all in my thoughts and hope you're out of picu soon! Also your air freshener comment...lol! I get the implication of the fish comment but never heard it before.

J you sneaky ninja! Can't wait to see the tests!

Can't remember what else...ov pain was worse again last night but still lingers on. Opk test in a few hours, probably during Levin's nap.

OH! We got snow! The dang groundhog was right! I'll try to snap a pic when the sun comes out (I'm up early). Des is off school today, I know he'll be pumped to go sledding!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs holy shit that &#8220;jackhole&#8221; can&#8217;t control himself can he? But it&#8217;s good for the case I hope. Unless he was doing it seeming protective of A, which I highly doubt considering past behavior.

ETA: omg the air freshener comment I love it


----------



## DobbyForever

Nope the jackhoke def shoved her out of anger and will be getting slapped with a restraining order soon as his ex can file one

Lol gigs you know visitors are like fish: great for theee days then they start to stink :rofl:

I love the idea of snow hate actual snow lol

Excited for this opk


----------



## gigglebox

Um...guys...a very scary thing is happening...

I am getting ov cramps on both sides now...

This has literally never happened to me that I can remember. DON'T, ANYONE, DARE SAY THE "T" WORD.


----------



## gigglebox

Snowy pics, just some of our woods and the ducks
 



Attached Files:







6D637A42-5C21-4965-8DE0-16A39A19DA34.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Ok right side pain is gone. Probably nothing. Left side still going strong. 
Dobs i like looking snow but not being in it.


----------



## bdb84

Dobs- he sounds unstable! Wow

giggle- Okaaaay, I won't say it, but I sure am thinking it :lol:

AFM- 10dpo with a BFN.

However, I did some looking at my FF app this morning and it shows my AF isn't expected for another 5 days. It also had me O'ing at CD13 instead of CD15 like I did the past couple of months. The past two months I had been charting my cycles to AVOID, but last minute DH said, "Let's do this" so I didn't have a chance to get around to actually testing for O. If this cycle is a fail, I'll chart better from here on out.

Suffice to say, I could potentially only be 8dpo :dohh: This is going to be a loooong week.


----------



## bdb84

Oh, as for the snow- I love it. But I live in the deep south of the states and we very rarely get any. In my 33 years, it's only snowed (and stuck) down here twice. Once this past December and the other back in 2004.


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh gigs heheeee fx not for the &#8216;T&#8217; word but excited about ov&#8217;ing for thee!! Is that the end of your garden - the view from your house? Looks beautiful with the Snow! Hope Des is enjoying the sledding :) 

Bdb - can you thumbnail link your ff chart on your BnB signature? 

Dobby - omg your fart comment killed me hahaaa!! & good lord what a d*^%^$ ! That will def go right against his case, thumbsup to you!!! :) sorry A isnt that much better still bless his lil chops xx 

So - i finally annoyed my friend to poas - negative! Blank white! She was relieved - me however was not hahaa i was hoping for a lil faint bfp to aid my line poas addiction Lol! 

J - have you done any tests yet lovely??


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
10/11 dpo today and Temp went up a bit more but fmu neg on the ole Wally Cheapie DEF no $ for frer testing this round since I need to get out of ex hubs house and need to save as much as poss!
Will test again tomoro morn.
Anyone else poas? *bdb* any pics we can scrutinize? lol
 



Attached Files:







3-2018-10-11dpo.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## JLM73

*Dobs* sounds like a HUGE check mark in the BAD parent column...and what a Wise girl his ex is:winkwink:

*Gigs* Love the pic, but I can NOT do cold weather lol. Here in FL just sitting in a cold car or theater makes my fingers go numb! And we are talking like 65-70 range....can't do it:nope: If I lived up there, first sign of a chill and I'd be hibernating in my house for months with my stockpiled canned goods:rofl:

And I'mmmm not sayin the :shhh: T word...but me think I did allude yesterday your week long Ov pains could mean 2 eggies :dog:{runs away to hide}


----------



## shaescott

J I have line eye cuz u totally see a hint of something lol. Currently laughing that you think 65-70 is cold... it&#8217;s been in the 30s all week here. If it was 65-70 I&#8217;d be in shorts. But of course I&#8217;m from the north so I&#8217;m used to cold weather. Once it hits 80, count me out. Sitting in front of the AC all day long. Too hot for me. You probably will laugh that I think 80 is hot. 

Gigs ooooooo @ double ov pain

Dobs glad he made a fool of himself. That ex seems like a smart lady ;)

AFM- I got my genetic test results back. I&#8217;m a carrier for the mild cf gene, so even if SO has a severe cf gene (which is unlikely), it&#8217;s unlikely that we&#8217;d have a kid with actual cf. Big relief.


----------



## gigglebox

Opk is very positive now, line came up as soon as pee crossed it. Hopefully this means this will FINALLY be IT! Hubs also initiated morning jiggy so even if it doesn't happen until tomorrow, i'm well covered..although now I'm wondering if there's such thing as too much jiggy? Like surely his good quality swimmers must have all been let loose by now? 

Regardless we dtd with ewcm (numerous times) so should be covered...unless of course I don't actually ovulate r_r guess i'll find out soon enough.

J i have found the wally cheapies to be just as reliable as frer. Any time i've had a faint lone on frer i've gotten one on wally. That said, i feel like frer show progression best.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3566.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, it was just a matter of time until exa$$ slipped outside of home. 

Gigs, snow looks pretty and is nice until it starts to melt. You can keep it ;)
As for o, fx!!! Big time!!

Mrs g, wow fantastic weightloss!! You should be very proud :) I think siblings regardless what age will have some sort of rivalry. 

As for us, dh is ready to conceive now but I just really don't want a December baby (due date calculator says Dec 14, but with my luck baby would come Dec 24th). Dh is a Dec baby so there is nothing better to him and he was really trying to get under my skin yesterday. Haha I finally won the argument when i reminded him of the doctors recommendation to wait 18 months between pregnancies haha


----------



## shaescott

PL I didn&#8217;t realize they recommended 18 months, is that just for c-sections or all births? I wonder if it&#8217;s all physical health or if mom&#8217;s sanity comes into play with that recommendation lol. Anyway, it&#8217;s cool that you guys are getting close to TTC again!

The 18 months thing got me thinking about mom bod and the foopa that I worry is inevitable lol. I know I shouldn&#8217;t care, because it&#8217;s just how the body often reacts after having a baby, and it&#8217;s natural and all that, but I would feel so horribly self conscious about a foopa, like I&#8217;m self conscious about my body as it is and I&#8217;m a small healthy, my BMI is like 20.2 or something, I&#8217;m 5&#8217;8&#8221; and around 132 lbs, like if I&#8217;m self conscious about my body now, imagine how bad I would feel with a foopa! It&#8217;s another one of those mental roadblocks, like logically I know it doesn&#8217;t matter but I care anyway. Kinda like how some ladies on here want breast lifts or augmentation I guess, shows we do care how we look (nothing wrong with that though).


----------



## Keepsmiling91

just poking my head in as I do! have been following all your posts!

gigs- omg those snow pictures are beautiful, were so cramped where I am, all the houses are built ontop of each other, would love to have some worth while outdoor space, it looks amazing! GL with the well timed BD! 

bdb - hello  Im also a lurker! :wave:

dobs- im so sorry A is still not better, PICU stays are hard, I went through them with both my middle daughter and youngest when they were both born, and felt so useless each time not being able to do much for them, must be very hard with ex being a w*nker , this is a topic I'm very familiar with as you know, my kids dad is definitely top of the w*nker list! 

J !!! - I was so excited to see when you'd popped back! glad to see your posts are still full of crazy ttc stories and emojis

afm - still just doing my thing, *trying* to get my head around number 4! Its going so quickly, have my 20w scan on the 5th April :baby:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- thanks for bring up the FUPA I have some real concerns with that area. Haha *see below* but also I would like to say my family is more prone to the fupa and I know many moms who don't have one. 

J- looking forward to more tests! I can't believe how sneaky you are haha I once took an OPK in a CVS because I was about to pee my pants and needed to take it haha. That's the month I conceived the twins. That's nothing compared to you!!

Gigs- yay!!! I can't believe you're full on ttc. I'm so happy for you!

Pl- I get the December thing. My boys are dec 30. Makes things more difficult. My birthday is Jan and still not ideal but it never was lumped with Christmas. 

Cb- get take out tonight!!! Takeout is my favorite. 

Question to all:
Tell me about your fupa (fat upper pelvic area). I had a very small bit a big deal one before having kids. After it's so gross and I've learned that it isn't going away as I loose weight. I think it's worse because of my c-Section scar "cutting" my stomach there. Does that make sense? It's almost more stretched out skin with some fat. This is a huge rambling to ask you ladies if there's anything you think I can do besides continue to workout and exercise? I started collagen recently to help with overall skin elasticity. Any other ideas outside of surgery?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keep! Congrats on baby 4! Can't believe I missed that! Remind me, you find out the sex, correct?


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i forgot to reapond about the snow; the first pic is just a shot of some trees out back. Our garden apaces are against the house and all look very shabby right now! We haven't cleared them out yet, still dead plants from last season.

Hi keeps! Wow almost 20 weeks already...seems like we were just looking at your pregnancy tests! I hope all goes well. I am excited for your update when he's finally here; i know you're going to be smitten as I have been with my boys!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

greeny- Im so glad you cleared up shaes post on the FUPA thing :haha: I figured it was an American code word thing and was clueless as to what it was :haha: My 'FUPA' is more stubborn than my 6 year old, it refuses to budge, I now just tuck it in my big knickers and am truly grateful the only people who have to endure the sight of me naked are 6, 4 and 17 months. Yes! Number 4! Im crazy right? :wacko: This one was hard, I was so excited with each of my children when I saw those two lines, this one has taken a long time to get my head around! It was more an anxiety thing, am I good enough? Will I cope? Can I give each of my children enough 1on1 and emotional support to turn them into happy adults? I think I really felt the pressure when i found out he was a boy too, I've done girls, i know what to expect, but worried I can do both the mother and father role for a boy, trying to not let my anxiety look to far into the future and enjoy each day as it comes x 

Not sure if your familiar with the 'nub theory' basically it can be a very accurate way at detecting gender between 12-14 weeks, if the 'nub' is laying parallel to the spine this indicates girl and will develop into clitoris, if the nub is raised 30 degrees or more from the spine it is developing penis, at 12w 5d I got a very clear boy nub in multiple scan images, he was indeed confirmed boy at 15w 4d! After 3 girls it was a total surprise! :blue:

(3rd pic is from my 15w 4d gender scan, profile shot with his head on the left and his little hand up by his mouth)
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2018-03-21 at 17.44.51.png
File size: 261.2 KB
Views: 4









Screen Shot 2018-03-21 at 17.59.46.png
File size: 346 KB
Views: 4









Screen Shot 2018-03-21 at 18.03.14.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bdb84

I shouldn't even be posting this because there is nothing to obsess over! :lol: 

https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/BBaddeley/032118_zpsccfva3mp.jpg

I'm still trying to figure out my log in info to sign on to FF from my desktop. I can't figure out how to do so from my phone. 

There isn't an app for this forum, is there?


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, my doctor (surgeon), midwife and family doctor all said to wait 18 months to give healing the best chance. A year minimum! We listened, and it's been a good decision so far ;)

As for fupa, I went into the first pregnancy at 132ish? (About 10 lbs above my target weight of 125) And went close to 150 at the end. When I left the hospital I was 135 and within a few months I was watching my weight go below 125. And I pigged out on food every day. 
Belly skin just kinda seemed "loose", especially the first few days. Like fluff... But besides a scar and a few light stretch marks on my boobs I have no obvious signs that I carried a child within a few months. Fx for as easy of a recovery for the next one... Oh and I have like no core strength, I slacked haha


----------



## gigglebox

I THINK I'M FINALLY OVULATING!!! :happydance: ahhh can't wait to take some dang tylenol and finally get a decent night of sleep!

PL 18 months seems so long! Even with all my trauma my uterus went through, drs still only said 12 months...which, oops, totally not following if we fall this month...oh well! Close enough :haha: it may play a factor in if i can attempt another vba2c but we'll see. Switching to a top ob/gyn this time, and honestly I bet he would have figured out a way to have helped me avoid a c section last time...I was so close...

Sorry, tangent!

Anyway I want you to make more adorable children so I'm voting with your hubby :haha: funny how he's the one trying to convince you --it's usually the other way around! 

FUPA: first of all, I've only hear fat upper pu--(unflattering word for a vagina) area. For that little chunky lower belly area, I prefer to call it a pooch...which I've never typed out before and I'm realizing that's also a word for a dog which is weird...anyway I have ALWAYS had a little pooch. It remains the same after two kids, the difference is I have stretch marks feom my first pregnancy (didn't get any the second time) and i still have that stupid linea nigra or whatever it's called--that dark line that runs from your fupa to your sternum. It's fading slowly but still there. I will echo that I know lots of moms who have not changed at all, my SIL being one of those. She doesn't look like she has ever been pregnant, and I have seen her bare belly.

Bdb thanks for posting! Is it a dry test? I see a faint faint something but I also have very bad line eye...


----------



## gigglebox

Omg this hurts so bad owwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## bdb84

I either have the most wicked Dollar Tree evap right now or it's the very early start of a BFP, girls!! I promise it's pinker in person.

My 8yr old invited her BFF over after school today. I snuck to POAS and then got tied up helping both girls with their homework, so I didn't get to this test until about 8 minutes after taking it. I know you aren't supposed to look at it after 5, so I'm going to retest this evening after holding my pee for 2-3 hours.

https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd393/BBaddeley/032118PM_zpsf9ls1cke.jpg


----------



## bdb84

I think this one is clearer.

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/032118PM3_zps3yuylpgd.jpg


----------



## Keepsmiling91

eeek exciting for strong ovulation gigs! will you gt anymore BD in tomorrow? 
pooch :dog: :haha: I call mine either a 'pouch' or 'an apron.' Remind me what happened with your last birth gigs that lead to you having a section? I do remember anxiously sitting up waiting & refreshing b&b every minute for your update of when he arrived! I never really got the line down the belly thing but got 'chloasma' also known as 'the mask of pregnancy' its basically when your skin is super sensitive to the sun, and I came out in these dark patches all around my face, I looked like I had been slapped round the face with a used tea bag! (thankfully it wasn't too noticeable once I put my make up on! x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1225.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_1822.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Keepsmiling91

bdb I see that! Cant see the one on photo bucket as it's saying its temporarily unavaliable? not sure if thats my laptop? but see it on the first pic you posted! GL xx


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, keepsmiling! Cute pictures, by the way! I always try to pull off the half pony but I look ridiculous. 

I tried re-posting it. Is it showing up now?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I think the chloasma photo is pretty scary lol, no Ive screenshot what its saging x
 



Attached Files:







E58ECC45-288B-49EA-8F6F-F8E588AEA139.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bdb84

I don&#8217;t know how to post a picture straight from my phone or else I&#8217;d do that :(

I&#8217;m worried I&#8217;m getting entirely too hopeful now for what very well could just be a cruel evap.


----------



## gigglebox

I see it too! Definitely calling it a bfp! Ahhh congrats!

Keeps, i was as close as you can get to having a vbac...i could see his head in the mirror, then he turned in the freaking birth canal and got stuck. They evidently don't do forceps anymore and for whatever reason decided it would be more dangerous to help him out than do an emergency c section, so that's what they did. Since he was so far down they tore me severely inside getting him out and i hemmoraged. Had to get a blood transfusion and had severe anemia for a few weeks following. 

Not sure what ramifications on conceiving it might have...might have slightly reduced chances due to increased scar tissue :shrug: guess we'll see.

Anyway ov pain peaked then drastically reduced so I am officially 0dpo!


----------



## bdb84

Gigglebox- that sounds so painful! My goodness. 

Fx for you!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gig- I had forgotten you were so close!! 

Keep- I've never heard of that getting darker thing! But you're so darn cute!

Bdb- I see a line too! Hopefully it's the real thing!!! 

Fupa- I've heard it called the other thing too gigs but I decided to stay PG hahah so basically I have a pouch too but my fupa is like under that. Under my c-section scar. That's why I think my scar kind of cut my pouch in half and created this fupa thing. And it really feels like stretched out skin with some fat. I'll see if I can find something similar online.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Heres something similar to what I have. It's as good as I could find online.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6854.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ahh I&#8217;m getting fupa thing now thanks to the photo lol, I don&#8217;t have that, I have the apron thing from my belly button down to where my pubic line would be, it&#8217;s like loose tummy and gross, was fine with my first born, it was my second I had so much water and such a solid bump, when my waters went it felt amazing like I&#8217;d jusy lost a stone there and then lol, but left me with the said apron, she&#8217;s my secret favourite so I&#8217;ll let her off!

Forgot to say happy bday CB!

And gigs, ouch, that&#8217;s horrific , surely the logical thing would have been forceps when so low down in the birth canal, I too lost a lot of blood and needed a transfusion (but refused) as needed to be with my daughter in ICU but remember how being anemic made me feel like crap, I so hope you get your VBAC xx 

Greeny- How&#8217;s life with twin boys? X


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* yea I def every now and again *think* I see a haze on that test, but I got line eye and am :jo: lol...and just got glasses...which funny enuff don't help me tell any better 

*MrsG* I had a bit of a giggle as you wrote about Foopa, cuz Like Gigs, I have always heard it defined as Fat Upper :cat: Area:haha: since y days in L&D
I have a minimal one, but it stands out alot cuz my nice invisible bikini cut for the surro twins was destroyed by Dr Frankenstein during DS's emerg c sect.
Yea, 80 here is just a nice day in Florida...it's thosse 98+ers that are blazing hot!

*Gig* totallllly blaring + opk there! And soo happy you are feeling it too ( tho sorry about the pain :hugs:) Woot woot on am jiggy and you in the TWW officially!!

*KEEP!!!*:hi: And OMG:shock: #4!?! but soooo glad you are getting a lil Prince!!!

*bdb* I know $ tests are imo less sensitive than Wally's, BUT if that is what you saw at 8 mins, I am excited for your next few!!
I've said before - pee tests don't have clocks built in them...even digis often take more time than they estimate, so I don't think it's a big deal to check it a mere 3 mins later than the "5" they print.

*PL* understandable you want to wait a bit, nuthin wrong with that, and it is YOU who has to do the physical carrying, tho you seemed to soar thru last go round!
When I asked my doc about having to wait 18-24 months to TTC DS after the surrotwin c sect, she said she already knew I planned to TTC asap given my age AND to VBAC, and cleared me to start 5 months later, since she had planned ahead double suturing my c sect site, and using super sturdy sutures.

She said it's generally only a prob to TTC again sooner than 6 months after giving birth if you have complications healing from the c sect, had proper suturing, and had no low weight or nutritional probs, and that reg deliveries you are good to go even sooner.
( I retyped that many times, hope it reads properly lol)
OK back to hacking away at my youtube list, and my crochet scarves...( where's the crafting emoji??)


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, ladies. I&#8217;m optimistic now. I took another dollar tree after a two hour hike and saw a faint pink line pop up at 4 minutes. My batch of wondfo cheapies arrive tomorrow. Idk if I can wait until then to retest, but I don&#8217;t want to go spend a crazy amount at the store in the meantime.


----------



## Flueky88

Omg soooo much too catch up on. Been busy with work and V has a cold. So been a bit hectic.

Dobby karma is on your side again me thinks ;)

Oh and I hope A gets to go to peds floor soon.

Gigs woohoo on O day. Hoping your birthing trauma doesn't impact any ttc efforts. I also call the lower abdominal fat a"pooch". I've had it for awhile, as a preteen. Even when I worked out like an hour 5 to 6 days a week, I had it. 


So I'm confused is FUPA the "mound " being fatty or lower abdomen? 

CB happy belated birthday! You do not look 37 :)

Bdb, i see it. Was it there before you broke test apart?

Greenie, ooo that would be ecviting to move. I've heard Montana is beautiful. I think it'd be cool to live sround the Rockies. I like mountain areas. Honestly, if I ever move out of state it'd probably be NC. So beautiful with the mountains. 

J oh wow, you've been through one helluva ordeal. I also wonder if he knows he has fertility issues and hid from you. Oh and I love 60s to 70s. Florida is waaaay too hot for me. To each their own. It's a good thing or some places would be jam packed and others barren.

You know when I had my 6 wk pp check up. I asked when to ttc again and he said, "you'd ve fine except I might worry for your sanity" lol. I think it's very individualized and they give a big time frame to cover their butts. 

Pacific, that's pretty hillarious DH wants to now. It's both your decisions but you have to carry the baby. J is right you totally breezed through your pregnancy with L.

Shae awesone news on your results! My best advice on yoyr body image, learn to love yoursekf and know your worth isn't measured by your looks. When pregnant stay active, eat healthy. Exercise post partum when you are able to. 

Keeps I'd never seen cholasma before. I'd only heard of it. How are you feeling?

If I forgot someone or something. So sorry.

AFM not having feetile signs and todsy is cd23. Thinking 1 or 3 things: didn't really produce ewcm so already O, being ill last week delayed O, and /or Vitex delaying O. I'm weaning off vitex just in case.


I also told DH I wanted to do bbt again as I like confirning O with bbt shift and knowing AF coking with temp drop of doom. I could determine if I have a true LP defect and address with OB GYN. DH got excited because "I'm all for things to increase bd sessions" 

V started wheezing last night at sitters so DH started nebulizer treatments on her last night. No wheezing today. Stil has cough and runny then stuffy nose and vise versa.

A patient I had known for almost 7 years passed last week. She lived a good, long life but still saddens me. 

I can't think of much else going on.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek sorry for your loss. Always sad, even if it was a good run. Big hugs to you! Also will keep V in my thoughts and hope she feels right as rain soon! Yay for ttc things! Sickness ALWAYS delays my ovulation, so I'd guess that's what's happened. Might mean there's still time for bd sessions!

Fupa as Shae originally meant it, i believe, was referring to lower abdomen...but I do believe it actually refers to the mound, aka the mons.

Green hmmm no idea. I'd say see where the continued weight loss gets you, and if it doesn't help consult a plastic surgeon after you're done making babies. That might be an easy fix, like very minimal localized lipo. You might be able to have it covered too if it's uncomfortable and feels like the skin is pulled taught. 

Bdb eeeee so excited for you! Post some more of your positive pics when you can!

Keeps I would have refused the transfusion but i was highly symptomatic (like starting to pass out in the middle of talking to people, lightheaded, etc) and my blood "h&h" levels (hemoglobin and something else i think...can't remember but i know it's important lol) were slowly but steadily dropping. 

Thanks ladies for the ov pain sympathy. Sorry to bitch and moan about it lol. It really does hurt, way worse than any period pains but fortunately the very worst of it only lasts a few hours. The rest is really just a annoying kind of pain and mostly doesn't hurt unless i press on it. But when I actually ov it's a constant pain, and with the strong ov's i also get this sore crotch feeling like i've been kicked square in my vag! It is all annoying and yes painful but i count it as a blessing because not everyone can literally feel ovulation happening. It's very useful when ttc, as well as knowing when it's safe to not use protection when you're trying to avoid pregnancy (i wait two days after ov then give hubs the go ahead).

Ok sorry that's the last i rant about ovulation! Lol!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I wish I had ovulation pains! 
Annoying but such a good sign of ovulation! Now that I think about it the 3 times I actually confimed ovulation I got knocked up. Weird to think about. 

Bdb- where's the pics of the new test?

Keeps- life is insane! As I'm sure it is with 3 kiddos haha today isn't the best day to ask since they've literally fought all day long and I feel like I'm going a bit crazy haha but when they love, they love hard and they really do love each other most days.


----------



## bdb84

Gig- I think your ov pain is a very good indicator of how this cycle is going to go for you! :dust:

Here's my 6PM test. Probably not as clear because my pee was pretty diluted. I'll try again fresh in the AM! 

https://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff221/THBVsMama/032118PM4_zpsb3vqd2zq.jpg


----------



## pacificlove

Bdb, I have line eye, so will keep my thoughts to myself haha!

J, you are right, lots of woman don't wait 18 months, but I think here the recommendation is for later do discourage from having another too early. They do encourage vbacs here too. Even vba2c or after 3. Better late then too early. ;)

Flueky, dh Just wants to TTC for ditching condoms for good again :haha: 
Sorry to hear about your patient. I imagine you do get to know some of them quite well? 

Cb! I am late to the party, Happy birthday!!


Gigs, all fingers are crossed you get your vba2c! Do you have midwives available where you are? Ours here are into the natural "moms can do anything they want" attitude.

I am hoping for another uncomplicated pregnancy, and an easier birth then the first time. And this time I'll actually have help at home as dh no longer works out of town!

On an almost comical note: I woke up yesterday morning with a sore foot. Still hasn't subsided..... Like limping sore.


----------



## shaescott

I mean Fupa like this pic I found on google images, more the mound area



It won&#8217;t let me see the pic bdb agh


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, thanks. Yes, I'm thinking illness delayed it. Ugh, how annoying. I just wish I'd have some fertile signs. FX it happens soon.

And your O pains sound awful. I get a "pain" but they happen intermittently during proliferative phase. I can't rely on it unfortunately or maybe forunately.

Bdh, i can't see the picture. Good luck with frer im a.m. imsure it'll be bfp though.

Pacific lol it is much nicer sans condom. Oh and yes, a few you do. Most patient's are short term, but she wasn't. When I was pregnant her cg would make me a sandwhich for me lol. Also she would tell me I was always welcome. If bad weather she said i could stay at her place. Anyways, I'm getting excited about you joining ttc bus soon. I'll try not to pressure you ;)

Shae okay. Thanks for clarifying. 


I havent seen cppeace in awhile. Has anyone else??


----------



## JLM73

*bdb* make sure to have your phone view on desktop version, then click post reply, use the lil paperclip symbol to attach an image from your phone.
You may wanna crop the pic background first to ensure you don't get the annoying "file too large" message.
That should let you post from your phone.
Seems phtobucket is preventing you posting their link here ( or BnB is)

I am soooo excited to see your test!!

*FUPA* per working in L&D is the fatty part above your hooha, basically where your pube hair grows, the whole area that is Forest Like in Bad 60s and 70s Porn :haha:

*PL* hope V feels better soon, and awesome they encourage VBA2c/3C!!
I love it!
Mine was going fine considering I got preg with DS only 5 months after c sect with surrotwins. 
Only got switched to emerg c sect at 9.5 cm, cuz as soon as the lil bugger's head started to come down, the double nuchal cord we DIDN'T know about despite being scanned EVERY week from like 30 weeks on....it started tightening and his heartrate dropped to low 40's and stayed there :(
He's my Lovebug tho- but man what a waste of going au naturel sans drugs at all up to 9.5cm for a die hard epidural gal :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Yeah that&#8217;s what I meant J, that part. 

I&#8217;m drunk rn so don&#8217;t mind me. My friends and I drank wine and watched beauty and the beast but we stopped halfway through cuz they said they should go to bed cuz we have classes tomorrow. I&#8217;m having a little trouble reading posts, it requires much more focus, but I managed to do it anyway. Thank god for autocorrect rn cuz geez my typos are awful. I have a big presentation tomorrow that&#8217;s worth 15% of my sociology grade, it&#8217;s super nerve wracking and I wish I&#8217;d saved a glass worth of wine to drunk before it but too late the whole 1.5 liter bottle is gone between the 3 of us. I gotta study for my lab quiz. I registered for classes this morning for the fall. Crazy schedule, basically all nursing related classes. I have microbiology and lab, and nursing 101 and lab and clinical. Okay I&#8217;m too drunk to think of more things to say.


----------



## DobbyForever

I.... lol just yeah you ladies are funny

Bdb congrats I say bfp 

Afm annoyed with peds staff I haven&#8217;t been brought water in 12 hours. But I&#8217;m in a bad mood because I just threw up everywhere from the nasty food my mom brought me lol which I knew would happen I always throw up from this place


----------



## Keepsmiling91

bdb, still can't see your photo bucket uploads, try uploading directly to b&b as the first one worked :thumbup:

flueks- I loved the chloasma :rofl: It was like a permanent tan! Ella was 6 months old then and I still had it form her pregnancy, wondering if it was because she was breastfed (no bottles at all before a year old) so maybe preg hormones still floating about? So sorry to read you lost a patient :hugs: 

green- my eldest two are the exact same! Theres 22 months between them, they're either best friends or worst enemies theres no in-between! I call them 'The Kray Twins.' 

gigs- Thats so cool although prob annoying too, that you can feel ovulation! Ive never felt it before that I know of? Excited for your tests!

J- I know right? FOUR :help: Im not worried for the first year or two, I can do babies, thats fine so for a while its just like 3 & half kids lol, I worry for 4 individual kids running about, all with their own sassy attitudes :brat: Im just gonna find a nice corner to rock back & forth in until they move out :wacko:

shae- drinking on a school night? :drunk: naughty lol, GL with your presentation <3

dobs- ahh sorry you got sick thats rough, do they have a better idea when A will be out of picu yet?


----------



## claireybell

Bdb thats a def positive test line there!! Congrats ahhhhh thrilled for you :) feel free to post more tests haha we love it!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I can't see the last test pic bdb *pouty face*

Shae you have a test this morning?! Hope you aren't hung over. Next time turn off autocorrect, i want the true drunken Shae experience :haha:

Dobs what kind of food was it? Are they helping you out as all since you're also sick? 

Ov pain gone this morning, thank goodness! Officially, OFFICIALLY 1dpo! Planning on testing already :haha: trying to hold out for 8dpo. I'm already doubting it will happen immediately since it took 5 cycles for the m/c and last baby...but I was also having anxiety issues during that time with family drama so who knows? 

If I don't fall this month then will really have to consider if I want to prevent next month in case of a xmas baby...same boat a few of us are in!

Pl when do you want to start ttc? I think you said but I forgot...sorry to make you repeat yourself


----------



## gigglebox

OH also Lev has slept through the night 3 nights in a row! Knock on wood...i mean he was up fussing night before last but fell back asleep on his own. This is VERY exciting!


----------



## bdb84

Thanks for the help! I think I figured it out on my phone. I had to go to the advanced reply feature to find the little paper clip. 

So here&#8217;s my 4AM test. I couldn&#8217;t stay asleep. I kept dreaming of false positives all night long. It&#8217;s still really faint, but I&#8217;m optimistic as my period is a projected four days away. I&#8217;m currently holding my SMU in the hopes that my wondfos show up here soon.


----------



## JLM73

*bdb*:dance: CONGRATS!!! That is soooo :bfp:!!!
I just did a wally, and we are the same # dpo, and yea, mine is BLANK lol, yours is def not what we squinter fans call faint either.
Cmon wondfo delivery!!!

*Shae*:drunk: ahhhh....the college life....sadly ( or luckily) I hated the taste of anything with alcohol until NURSES at work when I was 30 intro'd me to tasty drinks...
:roll: boy has that caused me trouble here n there lol
Sooo hope your presentation goes well, and YES we want autocorrect OFF lol
Drunken Disney Princess is toooo funny:hugs:


----------



## bdb84

Thank you, JLM! Idk why I'm not allowing myself to get excited yet. Maybe it doesn't help that DH is silly and doesn't think it's a BFP unless both lines are equally as dark. 

As for drinking, I'm a big fan of beer. In fact I'm kind of sad that I didn't know my last beer (last weekend) was going to be my last for quite some time [hopefully!]. :lol: I wish I could go back and enjoy it more slowly. 

Gig- yay for Lev sleeping through the night! Hopefully he does it for you again tonight.


----------



## JLM73

My 11/12dpo :bfn: 
*bdb* I'll play the "control" test to show how nice your line is hehe:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20180322_085638-1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bdb84

Thank you for the comparison pic! :) You don't get any evaps on these tests after a few hours have gone by?


----------



## TexasRider

Pretty sure its not an Evap Bdb. I mean yes those tests can give evap results after while but if it came up during the time frame its legit. Congrats on getting preggo your first cycle of ttc. Lucky you. Ive been trying since legit 2016 and no dice. At this point we are probably just going to be a one child family. But yay for you! Thats so awesome.


----------



## bdb84

TexasRider said:


> Pretty sure itÂs not an Evap Bdb. I mean yes those tests can give evap results after while but if it came up during the time frame itÂs legit. Congrats on getting preggo your first cycle of ttc. Lucky you. IÂve been trying since legit 2016 and no dice. At this point we are probably just going to be a one child family. But yay for you! ThatÂs so awesome.

I was worried about upsetting someone because of this :( But I do thank you all for being so supportive and welcoming even though I just came back to this forum a few days ago.


----------



## shaescott

Bdb totally a :bfp:

Sorry to disappoint, but I hate typos so even while drunk I was going back and fixing whatever autocorrect didn&#8217;t (I missed like one last night). But maybe if I&#8217;m a bit drunker next time? 

Flueks I missed that you lost a patient, so sorry :(

Tex I know it must be hard seeing people get their bfp on here especially when it&#8217;s so fast, when you&#8217;ve been trying for so long. I think you&#8217;ve previously mentioned God so hopefully this isn&#8217;t out of line, but God&#8217;s timing is perfect and although sometimes it&#8217;s not what we want, he knows what&#8217;s best for us. Doesn&#8217;t make it not suck, though, I&#8217;d be super jealous rn if I were you, so I feel for you. Much love.


----------



## shaescott

Bdb she&#8217;s still happy for you, don&#8217;t worry. It&#8217;s not your fault, don&#8217;t feel guilty about it. Of course the long term TTCers are going to be jealous, it&#8217;s only natural, but they still support you and are happy for you.


----------



## gigglebox

I ALWAYS get wvaps on wally cheapies! But if it's even shown within 10 minutes it's been legit. Bdb that is a BEAUTIFUL line! Congratulations again! I'm sure you and hubby will come to accept it as it continues to darken in the coming days :)

Ugh i'm with you J on the taste of alcohol. I like wheat beer, moscato wine, piña coladas, and daiquiris. Every now and again I'll enjoy rum and DIET coke, but the rum MUST be captain morgan's spiced rum. Oh and also occasionally the same in my egg nog...but i like the egg nog alone!

All that said, drinking gives me heart palpitations which in turn spikes my anxiety so i rarely drink, and certainly don't drink to get drunk anymore. A nice little buzz is nice though :thumbup:

Not that anyone asked :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

I didnt mean for it to come across bitter. Seriously. I apologize for my rude tone. It wasnt my intention to come off rude. I am always happy for people when they get a bfp. It just bums me out that the one thing my daughter wants is a sibling and I cant give it to her.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex with hubby's new pay raise will that allow you to see a fertility specialist to see what might be going on?


----------



## TexasRider

Eh possibly. Honestly we could get tested and all that mess but if they recommend anything besides clomid and timed intercourse we wouldnt be able to afford treatment anyway cause my insurance doesnt pay squat for Infertility treatments. So Im not really sure what we want to do. I just wish my OB would prescribe me some clomid and let us do it on our own haha. Even though it didnt work the one time we tried it with my crappy Ob being in charge.


----------



## bdb84

TexasRider said:


> Eh possibly. Honestly we could get tested and all that mess but if they recommend anything besides clomid and timed intercourse we wouldnÂt be able to afford treatment anyway cause my insurance doesnÂt pay squat for Infertility treatments. So IÂm not really sure what we want to do. I just wish my OB would prescribe me some clomid and let us do it on our own haha. Even though it didnÂt work the one time we tried it with my crappy Ob being in charge.

What stipulations does your OB put on using clomid?


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* :hugs: I feel your sibling desire pain lol
As you know this is cycle *46* straight for me TTC lol
I only had the months of Jan and Feb off finally, and that was only cuz I was in F it mode and didn't get man goo.
You didn't sound rude hun, just sharing what you feel, which we all do here

*bdb* No worries offending anyone here- we are a very supportive bunch and always happy when a BFP comes along given all the heartbreaks the ladies here have been thru!
So do you plan to wait to share news with your other 1/2?
Any special reveals planned?

Oh and I will post pics in a min of my wally cheapie from this morn at 10 mins, and after it dried so you can judge for yourself on evaps.
I have been buying them for 44 cycles+ and haveq maybe had 2 questionable faint lines while still wet that fooled me as bfp...but then again maybe I just had chems those times :shrug:


----------



## TexasRider

Hes old school. Basically wants us to get a SA for hubs but he only uses a clinic that is 2 hours away. They are only open mon-fri so hubs would have to take a day off to drive there and come back. Then he would want to do the HSG test. Again due to high deductible it would be expensive to do. Although my deductible is almost met after my daughter had her 4th set of ear tubes put in during the month of February. Then if those came back good he would wait 3 mo this and only then would he start clomid therapy. The sucky part is there is a dr here in town that does SA but he doesnt like to use them cause he says they dont watch the sample right. Ugh


----------



## JLM73

Below are my test from this morning at 10 min mark and now after its dried
  



Attached Files:







20180322_085638-1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11









20180322_105125-1.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JLM73

*Tex* given your deduct is nearly met, imo this is the time to do the tests BUT also IMO docs ( lawyers, hairdressers etc) all have preferences and biases, so I would take it with a grain of salt.
YOU 2 are the ones paying and are the patients, so I would do the SA at the closer facility.
There are clinical guidelines to follow for all testing, so just because he may have heard of a case where they didn't properly watch a specimen, it doesn't mean they fail to everytime.

Even when we had IVF for the surrotwins, the doc we chose had methods of doing the procedure that another doc didn't like, but neither waas out of the accepted scope, aand both have good success rates so pffft lol.


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, JLM. Those pics really help! 

Texas- That seems very extreme. Have you considered a new OB who will be more willing to work with you, or do you have a special bond with your current one?

As for telling DH, nothing special. He knows I am already optimistic, but I know he won't believe it until he sees a digital with the word, "pregnant", on it. 

As for telling family, I want to wait until I see a heart beat. My parents and DH's parents will be ecstatic, but I know there will plenty of less than enthusiastic remarks from distant relatives and certain friends. In the entirety of our relationship they have thrown around comments about how we "have plenty" and implied it would be excessive to have one of our own together. I get that we are blessed with our brood, but I want to see what our own child would look/be like. I want to have one child that I do not have to send off every other weekend and share holidays with!

Granted, my ex-husband and I have an incredible co-parenting relationship and I have nothing ill to say in regards to him or his family, for that matter. He's a great father to our three children and his parents and siblings all still treat me as part of the family. 

But still.


----------



## TexasRider

This OB is the new one lol. My old one stopped delivering babies and my hubs wasnt too impressed with her anyway. I would hate to go Doctor shopping in our small town and not find one that would just give me clomid with no strings attached cause what if I dont find one? Lol then I would be back to square one. I am the only one who has insurance coverage my
Husband does not right now. No way could I afford to add him to my insurance. But I feel like the problem is more me since my cycles have so much variation to them days wise etc. So, I am not really sure what to do.


----------



## gigglebox

I completely get the desire to have a kid that kind of stitches the two families rogether. No shane in that at all! Let people judge; they always will.

Tex I agree on getting a second opinion. In fact you might could call the SA place in town and see if they have any suggestions on an ob/gyn that has good success with patients. Or look online; sometines people rate doctors or have success stories for loval doctors. 

Or is it an hmo and you have to be referred? In that case i'd see who else is in your network and get a second opinion.


----------



## TexasRider

No we do not have an hmo. I can go where I want to. I like my OB but idk- his hands off approach kinda sucks. I know we need to see a fertility specialist Im just bitter that they are all 2 hours away from us. Ugh


----------



## claireybell

Definate bfp there Bdb fantastic, congratulations eeee exciting!! So much to look forward to again:) 

J call me weird lol but i can see something on your test!! Is it def blank neg?? 

Gigs Yay for finally ov&#8217;ing woop!! 

Guess who got some OPKS- me yay! :haha: already peed & negative obvs but i took a pic lol


----------



## claireybell

Line porn Ahoy :wave: introducing my negative opk 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1029533&stc=1&d=1521735341
 



Attached Files:







540C89C9-29FB-421D-8BC1-0DEBC876B135.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo cb! I look forward to days of your opk's!

Tex maybe you should pm J about how she got clomid without a script...also could you talk to your dr and just tell him very sternly what you want? I have been very demanding with past docs, it's how i got specific tests done (most recently my hep A test which was neg, and previously the lyme test I had demanded and dr reluctantly gave into which was positive). Sometimes you have to have just a strong voice to get what you want/need.

There are no specialists closer? Or just none your dr likes?


----------



## JLM73

*CB* the only haze I saw was a hair left of where the + line would be and that is more on the yellow stained dry test.
WOOT for opks lol

*Tex* I just checked out your chart. When do you usually O cuz looks like you are in the green range?

*bdb* any wondfo's yet?? lol

side note exhub being lazy as F...he's sitting around watching youtube vids on car repairs he KNOWS he is not gonna do, for that SECOND car he just bought the other day in less than an hour, which he can't afford and didn't need yet, since he still has the FIRST car, and ummm yea, being officially Unemployed by the schoolboard while he battles in court, I'm pretttty sure he should be DRIVING Uber/Lyft right now to make some damn $ for bills, since he is BROKE, yet still trying to do what I do - watch youtube vids...BUT I am also making 20 crochet hats n scarves for a PAID order....so yea...NOT the same :growlmad: {Rant Switch OFF}:haha:


----------



## TexasRider

No specialists closer. We are in a rural area and the closet metropolis is Dallas and thats where all the Fertility specialists are. Sigh

Edit to add- J i havent tracked my cycles since about this time last year so I really have no idea if I am about to O or not. I have had some ewcm for the past few days and will try to get in a bd tonight. I feel like I should O soon


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- your doctors policy sounds pretty standard honestly. Except the waiting 3 months after HSG. I had to do all the same stuff and more. BUT you have the right to go anywhere so I would either call the sperm place near you like others recommended or find a new doc. You can call and explain your situation to different clinics. 

Bdb- bfp congrats!!!! 

J- your ex sounds like he had to desire to change what so ever. I'd try to not let it bother you (I know easier said than done) since you're not really invested anymore anyway. 

Gigs- yay for 1dpo!!!


----------



## bdb84

Cb- when are you expected to O? 

JLM- how frustrating! Is he looking for employment at the moment? 

I took this earlier this AM with more diluted pee. I&#8217;m thinking of grabbing a FRER after I pick the big kids up from school. I really just want my expected AF date to come and go (Monday). Then I will put a call in to my OB to set up my first prenatal.


----------



## shaescott

Tex sorry your doc situation sucks. I&#8217;m on my mom&#8217;s insurance through her work and it&#8217;s a PPO, but we have to go in network or be referred out of network for it to be covered. Not sure if that&#8217;s normal with a PPO but that&#8217;s how it is for me. She&#8217;s switching jobs though, starting at the beginning of May at the new job, and we&#8217;re gonna have that month with no insurance, so she&#8217;s planning on paying the $3000 for the family to have temporary insurance called &#8220;cobra&#8221; for the month. Not sure how the new employer&#8217;s insurance will be once it comes into effect in June. Guess we&#8217;ll find out. I also need to find a new OB for when I get my mirena replaced (it&#8217;ll have to be December or January because it expires at the end of January) because that ob is from the previous network and I&#8217;m no longer considered a patient because I haven&#8217;t been there in over 3 years. Idk, apparently it&#8217;s their policy. My mom&#8217;s new practice she&#8217;s joining us gonna have an OB there, and there still building the offices so I&#8217;ll have to see if it&#8217;ll be open in time or not. Might have to go into the city for it. 

Just had the presentation, it went well.


----------



## gigglebox

Cobra is SOOo ooo expensive! Tell her to go online and look up temporary insurance. It's farrrrr cheaper! Cheaper than normal insurance. In my state you can renew every 6 months. Only reason I don't stay on it is because they do not cover any prenatal care and id you get pregnant they will not rebew your policy (you also can't have preexisting conditions).

Bdb i have never seen a good line on internet cheapies -- I would bet money a digital would show "pregnant".


----------



## shaescott

Gigs my family is the poster family of pre-existing conditions. We all have multiple. Mom has depression, chronic migraines, nearing osteoporosis, ankle issues, overweight, takes meds for the first two... my dad is bipolar, a past alcoholic, high blood pressure, insomnia, has a mild heart defect, takes like 10 medications. I have depression and migraines, a mild heart defect as well, orthostatic hypotension, take meds for first two. My little sister has depression and of course atypical CF, takes meds for the first one. 

I think it would show on a digital as well.


----------



## gigglebox

Well...
Never mind then
&#128556;


----------



## JLM73

Wow over 3600 pages on the thread!!

*MrsG* you are right...he's never changing lol...as he sits legs sprawled on coffee table slouched in chair looking at more coins to collect :roll:

*bdb*You are SOoooo preggers!
I never got even a squinter on an IC this early except when preggo for sure!!
CONGRATS again!!
and as for frer I say if you can do it :test: lol

*Shae* when you have a moment, and aren't schoolwork bogged or hungover ( KIDDING!) could you lend your tweak mistress skillz to these?
*CB* has me oogling them again now :haha: and with new glasses I can't tell as my eyes haven't adjusted to them and I think the progressive lenses are a wee off, and without them my eyes are rubbish cuz they are kinda used to the glasses lol.
Wet and Dry below, thx in advance
 



Attached Files:







3-2018-11-12dpo-1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 19









3-2018-11-12dpo-2.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bdb84

So far my sister is the only one who knows (other than DH, of course). She's currently 15 weeks along and offered to give me her remaining digital when she gets home from work. Even though she is nearly 4 months along, she only just found out 3 weeks ago! I'm just excited to be going through this with her. <3 So I'll take that one whenever I get it.

JLM- I definitely feel like I'm seeing something on both of those tests!


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb, I told you, it'd be bfp :) congrats. Ugh men are so poopy about hpt lines. Nothing like showing them a digital bfp though.

Gigs awesome news about sttn!!! I hope it continues.also, happy 1dpo

Shae glad presentation went well. Some wine sounds nice :)

Tex I still pray you can give T a sibling. I have a lot of empathy for ltttc. Sorry insurance situation sucks. When I set up appt for FS they told me to call my ins. To see if they cover fertility testing. They did, but not treatment. Also, when I called the women asked me if I wanted help or sterilization after I asked if they covered fertility services. Craaazy


J, I'm not seeing it, but still early days. Alo the photos are dark so might be giving me issues seeing it.

Wow, so dude buys another vehicle which he can't pay for, smh.


----------



## bdb84

I need to lay off any more testing today. I've been hydrating nonstop and took a test an hour ago that damn near looks negative. I'm telling myself it's because it's still very early on and my pee was too diluted. Now I've got all sorts of anxiety about a chemical pregnancy.

Trying to figure out what to make for dinner tonight. What are you ladies making?


----------



## Flueky88

Oh so I took bbt this a.m. It was 97.95 which is in my luteal phase range of temps. Might be a fluke, but it's possible I did O. Just have to see how my temps play out the next couple days. 

V is doing a bit better. I'm thankful as I didn't want to take her to MD. Tried her Easter dress on her today. She's so beautiful in it. I'll post later.

I think I'm going to sneak a nap in girls


----------



## bdb84

A nap sounds amazing. Go figure as soon as I start thinking I'll join my youngest, she wakes up instantly.


----------



## pacificlove

J, i think i See something on the second test... Maybe a shade? 

Bdb, congratulations! And what fun to go through this with someone close to you ;) 

Gigs, we'd be aiming for an early spring baby


----------



## Breeaa

Hey J! :wave: I was wondering how you were doing! Glad you came back so I could stalk you some. :haha:

Congrats Bdb!

Pacific!!! :happydance: Spring baby! Thats exciting! :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## gigglebox

Spring babies are the best!!! Like for real if i end up with a third spring baby I won't even be mad. 

Hi Breaa!

Someone mentioned cpp; i was thinking about her too. Also thinking about kitkat, who hasn't been around in Some time...hope she's ok.

I swear i'm undoing all my weight loss now. Like i just bought sweets for my FIL (birthday gift) and i'm legit thinking about opening one of the things i got him and eating it.

True honey roasted peanuts if anyone is curious.


----------



## claireybell

Droooooool!!! Love honey roasted peanuts! Open them Gigs lol! Theres always time to buy another packet :haha: 

Awww Flueks cant wait to see a pic :) yay for poss Ov&#8217;ing! 

Breaa hey!! How you feeling atm? Im guessing your about 12ish wks.., i was thinking the other day how id be due my scan now & then i thought about you :) 

Bdb thats a reeeeally clear positive on that cheapie! I usually ovulate around day cd15/16, my last cycle was a tad later as i had a mc previous & so it delayed my next ovulation. Thst pg was a pull out woopsie lol! We not ttc but id love a third, although my SO is not so wanting but if it happens by chance again i think he&#8217;ll be ok, we&#8217;re ntnp i guess :-/

J im going to see if i can tweak the pic aswell, im sure i can see something!


----------



## JLM73

*Breeeeeeea!*:hi:
You know me, mama drama, biz is slow and I'm still TTC obsessed lol. 
How all is going well in your world! !

I'm back in my area for 2 meetings for potential jobs cooking and darn it forgot my glasses lol. ..now i gave to keep enlarging all the posts to read. 
Oddly, i hid this morning's test in my bag, so it's with me but i can't see anything more on it than before. 
Still calling it:bfn: Worst case, if I'm wrong anything sticky will show in the next cpl days.


----------



## claireybell

My filter camera app just keeps refreshing- annoying!! Sorry J! 

I found an old Neg pg in my make up bag the other day lol god knows how long thats been in there hahaa!!


----------



## JLM73

*CB*thx for trying anyway <3

*Breea*:dohh:didn't even realize you were preggers !! CONGRATS! 

*Flu* nice temp! Sounds like you did O!
Yay!!! TWW for you too then!

*Gigs* I say eat up and rebuy lol:munch:


----------



## bdb84

I have three spring babies (2 in March and 1 in April) and one winter baby (January). Although winter down here is really mild. 

Cb- I say if you aren't using protection it's actively trying! ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Will properly update later, but as promised.
 



Attached Files:







RU2rqDI0-1161304382.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bdb84

She's adorable! <3


----------



## claireybell

AWWW Flueks shes so cute <3 loving that dress aswell :)


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb I hate when that happens with naps. I do dread when she curmts out a nap. I usually work on stuff during one or both. Or just nap too lol 

Pacific oh yes i think a spring baby is lovely too as flu has ended or ending soon. I'll be happy though with a healthy baby no matter the season.

Hi brea

Gigs lol, I know. I've had a bad time working out.. meaning I haven't been. I've only gained a lb from 2 weeks ago. Not really upset about that. 

CB lol on finding bfn from however long ago. I found unused expired ic hpts one day this week. Then I found a 25 ct hpt I bought 2 months ago I'd forgotten about. I know have 50 ic hpt 

J thank you. I think so too. I know sometimes man goo kinda masks fertile cm. Since I didn't do any opks last week, I'm a bit lost. Excited to see my temp the next 2 days though :happydance:

Ugh, sorry you forgot your glasses. Good luck on jobs!! 

Oh and holy moly your chart is looking triphasic. FX bfp right around the corner!


----------



## shaescott

J here you go, sorry for delay


----------



## JLM73

Thx *Shae* I know how busy you are! 
How you feel OK after the:wine: last night hehe. 
I can't see the tweak well in the car on my phone, but will properly scrutinize once back at the apt!


----------



## claireybell

Shae were u on the razz last night?? Hehe! This will be me tomorrow night at my friends Wedding Reception:)


----------



## JLM73

I still can't see anything on mine lol
AF due tomro per my count and in 2 days if today is 12dpo per FFs findings as I am regular as can be on LP length, so we'll see what happens:shrug:

*CB* I Love your new pic!!


----------



## shaescott

Okay so i drank an entire bottle pf wine and turned pff autocorrect just gor ypu guys and im not going back and editing. Turns out i hit p a lpt instead of o. But yeah i got a 1.5 liter of pink moscato and a twistd ifed yea for my friend. Just finishd the bottle of moscato. Its really hard not to yo back anf edit ly typos argh. Im sitting on the toulet super ddrumk right now but i can still walk staight ic i try so irs all good. Told SO i was getting drunk shain and he was like oh geez lol anuway, mich love yo gou all, i should peobaky try yo go to sleep cuz its 2 am and im auper ficked up


----------



## claireybell

DRUNK hahaa love it! Shae my texts to SO look just like your mis-spelled words lol! If theres too many spelling mistakes i can never bother to edit them! I don&#8217;t think ive known you to get drunk yet :haha: is it an every now n then thing hehe

Ah thanksJ :) love a snapchat filter 

Hoping you af stays away J


----------



## Flueky88

CB have fun tonight!!

Shae hope you don't have a hangover this morning:)

J hope your temp is nice and high and AF stays away.

AFM my temp was 98.13 and I'd even woke an hour early for no reason. Unless I'm getting sick again, I do believe I've Od. At worst I'd say O was Saturday since opks negative Sunday, Tuesday, and Thursday this week. So I'm going to count myself 6dpo. Alright, gotta get ready now.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae lol ahhhh college life. Actually didn't you say somewhat recently you hadn't been drunk? Maybe I'm remembering that wrong...when did you start? Mmmmmmm moscato...

Fluek that pic is so adorable! Seriously, the cuteness of girls clothes is hard to beat. 

My goal is to snap some Easter pics of the boys this weekend. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh morning Fluek! Yay for ov'ing! When do you plan on testing??? Have a good day at work! ^_^


----------



## DobbyForever

Wine is divine. I&#8217;m a merlot or cab girl who likes the occasional champagne or Chardonnay, but definitely more into reds than whites

Bdb you&#8217;re good I call the minute the stick shows pink haha like that&#8217;ll get me in faster haha

Ok sorry the fact that it is 4:30am just set in so night night


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:
Meh, temp dropped .32 this morning, and I wasn't cold and def got enough sleep surprisingly. :bfn:
Phone is dead, will post a pic as soon as I have enuff charge to turn it on.

*bdb* Need to see your beautiful line this morning!
I am guessing both wally and wondfo will be much clearer!!

*Shae* OMG lol You are funny!
I *started* my drinking at 30 with Sangria and red wines like *Dobber* said.
I found out later that Zinfandel makes me have itchy eyes and a stuffy nose the next day, and so does Rum, tho the ole RUm Runner was my standby for any 2 for 1 happy hour place I didn't have a fave drink at lol.
Only got into Margaritas cuz a place here had 24oz ones for $2.50 plus you could add an extra shot ( hung on the side of the glass) for only a $1! ...I blame them for starting my love of drinking mixed drinks lol:drunk:

After the wine issue I stayed a Sangria gal, and there is a Wine called Sangue di Giuda from Italy that is the BOMB!! It is like a red wine but more Sangria style, and comes in a White too I found. It is THE at the ready gift anytime I need one for my Wino friends:wine::hehe:


----------



## JLM73

Side note...for those of you who have Rx glasses, how the hell do I get around feeling like I always have smudges/haziness on them??

The eyeglass place gave me the typical "cloth" to clean them with, that feels like soft suede, but it tends to gather dust particles, which end up on the lens via static.
The said to use soap and water, and the cloth to clean...uh no...

Then I went old school and used windex - i made sure only to get it on the lenses since it has ammonia, and I don't want it jackin u the gold frames.
That works well BUT within an hour, there appears to be an oily haze on the lenses:huh: I have NOT toched the lenses at all by accident etc, and not using anything oily - not vaping or cooking etc.:shrug:

So the other day I got the "screen cleaner" for phones, TVs, computers etc from the $ store ( same ingreds as the one at wally, I checked) It's just distilled water and anti static surfactant, which keeps dust from sticking to the lenses.
It is by FAR the best thing I have tried, but that oily haze returns after a few hours still!! 
Best way I can describe it is that the lens will *look* clean, but there are rainbow looking swirls on the glass, like when you see some oil floating on top of water.
It's driving me nuts :wacko:

I am thinking it may be whatever they use to add that anti glare coating??
It's really F*ing with me, cuz it's bad enough I have 2 totally diff line free progressive lenses as one eye sees fine far not close the other the opposite.
Grrrr...Any suggestions?


----------



## JLM73

Today's :bfn: af due today or tomorrow, booo
i HATE :witch: lol
 



Attached Files:







20180323_090853-1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, ladies! :wave:

Shae- you&#8217;re hilarious! And definitely making me crave a glass of wine. 

JLM- I&#8217;m so sorry about the bfn. :( Fx for a pleasant surprise this cycle. But if not, I pray that next cycle is yours. 

AFM- I took a wondfo and a FRER this morning. I may need to adjust my expectations because I was expecting the FRER to be darker and more solid this AM but it&#8217;s the same darkness as the one I took yesterday evening. And the second line is kind of squiggly. Maybe I&#8217;ve just had too many losses to feel secure, but it just really worries me. 

Pics at your request, JLM. And y&#8217;all PLEASE tell me if posting these bother you. I feel like it&#8217;s a slap in the face for some of you ladies who have been trying long term. :(


----------



## TexasRider

No youre good- honestly- i love looking at pee sticks. Even if I havent seen a bfp of my own in over 7 years haha. 

The cheapie looks loads darker though so I honestly think youre good right now. Those lines look great for not even being due for your period till Monday.


----------



## ANL25

bdb84 said:


> Good morning, ladies! :wave:
> 
> Shae- you&#8217;re hilarious! And definitely making me crave a glass of wine.
> 
> JLM- I&#8217;m so sorry about the bfn. :( Fx for a pleasant surprise this cycle. But if not, I pray that next cycle is yours.
> 
> AFM- I took a wondfo and a FRER this morning. I may need to adjust my expectations because I was expecting the FRER to be darker and more solid this AM but it&#8217;s the same darkness as the one I took yesterday evening. And the second line is kind of squiggly. Maybe I&#8217;ve just had too many losses to feel secure, but it just really worries me.
> 
> Pics at your request, JLM. And y&#8217;all PLEASE tell me if posting these bother you. I feel like it&#8217;s a slap in the face for some of you ladies who have been trying long term. :(
> 
> View attachment 1029615
> 
> 
> View attachment 1029617

Those are great lines for 12dpo is it? My lines are always darker in the evening va the morningI did an awful thing and tested both yesterday and today 9&10dpo ok FRER and negative-stark white! :( so I&#8217;m pretty bummed about that. BUT I did have a dream last night about a positive pregnancy test so I still have hope. I always get a positive pregnancy dream before my BFP on all of my pregnancies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed lines look great and we&#8217;re big on line porn here

Sigh a was on room air for 12 hours then suddenly tanked so now he is on low flow oxygen support siiiiiigggghhh I was so excited to get discharged this morning


----------



## JLM73

*DObDob*:hugs: sorry to hear that, but hope he keeps getn better day by day!!
Any updates on "some guy" who makes poor decisions?

:hi:*ANL* Don't think I've seen you here before. I've been here for yearrrs but left a couple months.

*bdb* pfffft upload away!! We LOVE<3 Line porn!!!!
And you are getting AMAZING lines for AF being 3 days out still!!
Super sticky bun in there:dust:
I think most gals don't see the darkness change much until 48 hrs between tests BUT most agree FRER for the win on tracking progression. You Def should get a PREGNANT on digi with that frer line.

I forgot I could make my own pics neg with windows paint program (have to hold shift and ctrl then the i button - it's a hidden shorcut - google for the win lol) I got nuthin but that same faint haze:bfn:
Not feeling any af achiness, but generally the :witch: just shows up on the TP later in the day as spotting:roll:
 



Attached Files:







3-2018-12-13dpo-1.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 9









3-2018-12-13dpo-2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

That lame idiot was banned from the hospital because they have a no tolerance policy for physically assaulting employees and someone&#8217;s attorney told that idiot&#8217;s attorney to eat a bag of d***s in a less vulgar way

Just did a double take when I read anl lol 

J keeping my fxed crossed she stays away and the haze turns out to be more


----------



## claireybell

Yes Bdb upload away, we all do haha! In my experience a Frer is only as dark as the control line when my af is either just due or overdue, it really depends on the dye thats used! Thats a very clear positive :hugs: yay! 

J, i dont wear glasses (only funnones for bedroom lol) i use the tv anti static cloth on those, the blue ones.. seems to do the trick :thumbup: 

Sorry to hear A is on low Oxygen again Dobs.. big hugs lovey! He&#8217;ll be back to his bouncing cute self in no-time

Afm, left side ov paibs are coming in strong on/off today & had some real stretchy ewcm this morning, first time in like 3 cycles eeep!


----------



## claireybell

Lol at the double take Dobs :haha: 

Ohhhhhh good!!! Just goes to prove he loses his s**t faaar to easy & no control! Not good! But great for your case ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol I did the same double take dobs. 
Sorry about the oxygen. My baby did the exact same thing the night before we were supposed to leave he NICU. We're told we were going home and then he had a breathing attack and had to have the oxygen help him. We stayed one more night, so hopefully you only have to stay one more too. 

Bdb- totally looking great! Congrats!!

Shae- lol! Drunky

Gigs- are you doing the pictures yourself?

J-sorry about the bfn


----------



## gigglebox

Sobs the fact he was off oxygen for awhile is surely a good sign! And YAY for exSO finally slipping up! Fx this grants you supervised visits. 

Bdb POST AWAY! I stalk the test forums to see bfp's and stave off my own hope to see one of my own...it looks perfect as far as the shade goes! I tested daily with my m/c and the line stayed very light. It was barely progressing...by the time I reached something close to what you currently have, I was 18dpo and started to miscarry the next day. Your lines look really good! And I swear I'm not blowing smoke. I would tell you (as gently as possible) if I thought your lines looked like they were not going in the right direction. Also you've only tested a few hours apart, that's barely enough time for the levels to increase enough to make any difference on a pregnancy test.

J try rubbing alcohol and don't dry it, let it evaporate. Hubs swears by it on windshields so I don't see why it wouldn't work for glasses. It shouldn't leave a residue. If it does i think maybe it's safe to assume it's a coating on the glasses. I'd call the place you got it from and complain--you spent too much to have glasses that are annoying to wear!


----------



## bdb84

Thanks for all of your encouragement. I'm feeling loads better now. <3 

Dob- I'm sorry A is back on oxygen. Hopefully today is the last of it. 

Cb- Get to work today!! ;) 

JLM- I wear glasses and I use my shirt to clean them. I haven't had any issues so I'm assuming yours is from the coating. If you got them from your eye doctor, I'd take them up to the office and see if there is anything they do to prevent it.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb ahhh how could I forget to comment! Get some jiggy in today lady!!! Fx we both catch eggs and can be "bump buddies" this time around!

Uggghhh 2dpo and I'm already itching to pee on something! The addiction is real y'all! 

Fluek I finally got the courage to step on a scale and I'm up 3lbs :blush: oops. Gonna get back in the swing of better eating...soon...also i keep forgetting to tell you when i type "fl" in my phone, Fluek is now the first thing predictive text suggests:haha:


----------



## shaescott

Bdb wow definitely get that digi, those are beautiful lines! 

Dobs I&#8217;m sorry A is back on oxygen :( he&#8217;s a fighter though, he&#8217;ll be okay. 

J I have glasses and I just rub them off on my shirt lol, when they&#8217;re on I don&#8217;t really see anything wrong on them. Most people with glasses end up just rubbing them on their shirt rather than using the cloth and stuff after a while. 

Gigs not sure exactly when I started, I just know it was some time this past few months of being in college.


----------



## Cppeace

Hey Ladies,
Fluek, dropping in since you asked about me a couple days ago. 
I tend to read in here more than respond.
Sorry for your loss.
Congrats bdb
I'm in limbo cause I don't think I ovulated but ff think I did so it is what it is. 
Dealing with goose/chicken issues. Otherwise same ole same ole here.


----------



## JLM73

*Thx Ladies re glasses* I def use the ole T shirt method for my reading glasses before these, so it MUST be some coating as using ANY of my shirts immed makes a milky haze !?

*Gigs* I forgot to mention rubbing alcohol (90%) did nothing as that was my first go to thinking whoever made the glasses over lubricated the hinges, or used a polish on the gold frame that was getting onto the lenses, but no dice:nope:
I'll give them a call later today.

Ex hub JUST crawled outta bed at friggin 12:22 pm!!
He legit sat looking for MORE coins to buy online last night for 2 hours AFTER he spent $20 on pizza and pastries for us ( not complaining there BUT there were cheaper places for sure) THEN said he was gonna take the night off driving, when he hadn't done sh*t alllll day!!
I was like um, you NEED to drive...bills come the 1st of the month again, and you have only been averaging like $40 a day a few times a week...and now have 2 cars to keep up and pay insur on...

I then "gently" but sarcastically added, working on your own sched is nice, but you really have to motivate yourself...I can sit at the computer and still work on orders, you can't do that being a Uber/Lyft driver.
He agreed, then sat another hour tinkering online.:roll:

Oh...did I mention the only reason he is so lazy/comfy lately is because since he was actually terminated by the school board it allowed him to cash out part of his retirement, soooo he did...roughly $14k...which he now owes 20% penalty to the IRS on...annnd has spent about $6000 out of already, collecting coins, paying an atty thru the next hearing, and buying this 2nd car which is 13 years old, for $3500, insur on it etc....

OH but wait! I forgot what he has decided NOT to waste money on...
HEALTH INSURANCE!:saywhat: being Diabetic on $1000 insulin and Rx pills and on sleep meds...{ridiculous update rant switch OFF}
And he wonders why I don't wanna try and get back together :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

*CP*:hi: Was wondering how you are
Sorry about the birdy probs:hugs:

:-k Hard to say by your chart, def confusing given neg opks but Highs on monitor and your cm back n forth.
The temps aren't showing a huge shift, but then I'm not sure what your luteal temps tend to hang near:shrug:

were your opks diluted pee, taken at odd times, or close to + but you marked -?
Time will tell with all things !!


----------



## bdb84

JLM- your ex sounds a mess! No wonder you aren't interested in getting back with him. Is he paying for his meds OOP then? My dad is also a diabetic and, even with insurance, his meds are expensive.


----------



## gigglebox

J, I think you should just let it go. Why waste the energy making suggestions he doesn't follow? No longer your circus, not your monkey to worry about! 

Cpp as one of a few farmers on this thread I am wuite curious about your bird drama! My homicidal momma goose kilked another gosling before I got to it :( now I'm diligently checking for pipping then moving to a separate heated area...but so far no pips! I'll be candling the remaining 6 eggs tonight i hope. Hoping they're still ok..i'm going to be bummed if she killed the only hatches yet again -.-


----------



## Breeaa

J, good luck with the jobs! Your chart is looking good, hopefully that drop goes back up tomorrow. Stay away :witch:!

My son wears glasses. I clean his with these little glasses wipes I get at Walmart. I think theyre alcohol based and they dry quickly. Then I wipe them down with a screen cleaner after to make sure theyre clean. He, being almost 7, always has dirty smudged glasses. 

Texas, your timing this cycle looks great! Your bfp is long over due. I hope you get it soon!

Bdb- great lines!!

CB- Im feeling better finally. Still nauseous at random parts of the day. 12 weeks on Monday. I have an Nt scan on the 4th, but just had the genetic testing done so we will be finding out what this baby is soon. Hubby couldnt do team green again. FX for a boy. My son would love a brother and it would even us out. We tried swaying for a boy too so gahhh. Hopefully next week, or the following the results will show! 

Flukes- shes adorable!! &#128525;


----------



## Breeaa

gigglebox said:


> J, I think you should just let it go. Why waste the energy making suggestions he doesn't follow? No longer your circus, not your monkey to worry about!
> 
> Cpp as one of a few farmers on this thread I am wuite curious about your bird drama! My homicidal momma goose kilked another gosling before I got to it :( now I'm diligently checking for pipping then moving to a separate heated area...but so far no pips! I'll be candling the remaining 6 eggs tonight i hope. Hoping they're still ok..i'm going to be bummed if she killed the only hatches yet again -.-


I completely forgot youre a farmer gigs! Its like my dream to have a mini farm. :cry:

I just started a garden for the first time since moving into our house. We live in such a harsh climate (desert and hot summers) so Im not sure how well its going to do. I also planted seeds too late. I keep telling DH I want to move and hes finally at that point too so were starting to look at our options. I want a lot of land and to be in a nicer climate. :blush:


----------



## TexasRider

Thanks Bre- Ive lost about 20 pounds since January and I must confess my dear husband cant quite keep his hands to himself cause of it. Lol in fact my daughter is staying at my inlaws tonight so I am sure that he will be pushing for it again tonight! A bfp would be nice but Ive just about stopped getting hopeful each cycle- more realistic than anything. But yes we have managed to get a few sessions in during the fertile window.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Texas- whoo hoo on the weight loss! Nothing wrong with a little extra jiggy *wink wink* 
How are you loosing?

J- I agree with gigs. I wouldn't waste your time and see it more as roommates until you can get out. 

Bre- congrats!!!!!! I had no ideas. 


Sorry that's all I can remember. 

Went on another run this morning. The weather is finally nice enough to be outside! Plan on going on one tomorrow AM without the kiddos. I'm interested to see if I can do my 3 mile goal. Today I only got to 2 miles, while pushing the boys.


----------



## gigglebox

I wish I had a cat call wgistle emoji! I bet you're looking fyyyyyyy-un Tex! It's so nice when the husbands notice, too, especially since they are (usually) the only one to see the naked progress!

Bree *cough* east coast *cough* i forget do you both work? Does hubby have a job whete he cod move and be the one to work while you stay home and caretake for kids/farm?

(Is it 8dpo yet?)


----------



## shaescott

Oh I forgot to mention, you ladies asked about hangover/hoped I didn&#8217;t get one, and I&#8217;m happy to report that I did not have a hangover either morning despite not drinking any water while drinking. Ah, to be young.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, J, My opks were normal time, normal pee. I generally take them either 2nd or 3rd trip to bathroom for the day. None were close to positive. The darkest I would say was 2-3 days from positive by the normal. The H is just me marking how dark the opk is. 

The bird drama is the following. I had a pair of pilgrim geese. About 8 months ago I lost my gander. It took me a good while to find a new gander and he came with another goose. So there's 3 geese now. As it's only 3 geese and a huge run, I was letting them live with the chickens. Gucy(the original goose) has never bothered the ducks I had or the chickens, occasional pinched to chase one away from food, normal things. At first that's all this new goose was doing, she's a bit bigger than Gucy but overall acts similar. Then she started grabbing chickens and holding them longer and pulling out feathers. Then I saw a chicken has a bald neck. Then a chicken was sickly acting, had bald neck and was covered in mud. the only mud in the run is right next to the pool I just put back out for the geese since it's not going to major freeze again. So, that chicken didn't get better, it died, guessing it got pneumonia. Then yesterday see her grab one by the neck, drag it to the ground and hold it to the ground for several seconds until I chased it off. So, currently there is 2 with bald necks, bloody feathers all over and the goose in with the dogs currently. We'll have to fence off a spot just for the geese that means.


----------



## TexasRider

Green- I am doing the keto diet. Way low carb and high fat moderate protein. Most days I get about 15 net carbs a day. Which isnt a whole lot lol. For reference a hamburger bun has like 35ish carbs I think. 

Im in like 3rd or 4th place in th competition though. Which sucks but Im averaging about 1.5 pounds a week lost which is a healthy loss. 

Im looking forward to a steak dinner tonight. No potatoes but I can have extra salad... yummmm


----------



## claireybell

Havent read back but thought id post to say im wobbly drunk lol & fx for nookie later not pull out ra ha ha ha (plan laugh( lol

Edit: DJ is playing old school S Club 7 ;)


----------



## claireybell

Cpeace hey :wave: hope your well

Shae lucky you! Tbh ifpnt remember havin NO hangovers as a youngster.. live it up! All of a sudden you hit 30 & they slap you in the face lol

They have one of these photo booth things at this wedding reception haha im taking full advantage of silly dress up pics :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*CB* LOL party it up and def :sex: later if ya can! Most men seem easy to bed once they drink a bit hehe

*Gigs/MrsG* Def not concerned for him, more for ME! ( love the not my money anymore comment.
His plan was to use up all his retirement on bills and rent till he's outta money and pity party spend/eat/sleep thru court process over several months. 
THEN if out of cash before August - which he will be out of by June with his plan...
He wants to ask my MOTHER to move to the house with us:shock: arrggghhh!!!
HELLLL NO!!! [-x But she would prob play fake nice and say yes JUST to spite ME.
The only bed NOT in my room is DS's and no how!
So hellll to the YEA I am cutting them both off at THAT pass by helping him NOT get so bad financially planning that he even CAN approach her with that BS.

I fully intend to see how things go with TD the new guy when I am back home, and I don't need crimps in my plan lol

*CP* What a wicked goose:growlmad:
They def need fenced off, poor hens :(

*Gigs* Is your goose attacking them or just smothering? Sorry you lost another


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not sure, first was dead in her nest and second was dead about a foot away from it so who knows. I'm really kicking myself for not scooping up the first baby -.- oh well. I'm done letting her brood. Next time I'll just sell her eggs; I can get $2 each which doesn't compare to $15 a gosling but is WAY better than dead goslings and nk money so...

J wtf?! He is completely delusional! I hope things work out with TD so he exhubs realizes the relationship train has left the station!

Cpp wtf?! These damn geese! How does she fare with the dogs? I hope the other chickens do ok. If Showgirls can survive, yours will hopefully be ok :/


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* I am still dreaming of the farmlife in the future, so not sure what's involved, but are goslings too hard to hatch via incubator?

:dog:Storytime...
I love animals, but in that case I would either rather do it myself, or sell her.
I once had a female chi that was SUPER sweet and followed me everywhere no leash needed- bought her at 2 years old to add to my breeding program.
Well she was preg with 1 pup when I bought her unbeknownst to me or the breeder, as she was tiny and had no belly at all.
She delivered a pup 2 days later, and had it in the garage ( my AC/Heated kennel).
I ended up coming to let everyone out, and saw the pup in the crate with her, still in the sac!

I gave it cpr for 20 mins or more, but could tell it was likely a week or so premature.
Chis generally don't look preggo at all until they POP the last cpl weeks.
I let the breeder know, as I owed her a pup from my 1st breeding, just to let her know I would be giving her a rest by skipping her next heat, which was when the breeding was expected.

Anywho, bred her a year later with my male, and she had just 1 pup again, and was an awesome mom, refusing to go out or eat or leave it for 3 days.
Generally , chis being only 2oz to 4 ozs when born, you have to make sure they are gaining ounces daily, or its way bad, cuz they are very hard to bottle feed, and aspirate easily.
Welllll, ups doing fine, popped out as a rare Blue even, and right before I could tell the seller she was in luck she was getn a Blue pup back, and went to take a pic, mom moved the pup from the fluffy whelping "cave" I set up for her to the cold ass floor to lay with it while it ate! Grrrr.
I got them both back where they should be, and next thing I know bad ass has CLIMBED over the doggie gate and run downstairs to the kitchen to me!?
I took her back again, and changed the gate for a higher one.
I checked back and mom and baby were fine.
I went to take a pic later that eve, and she had moved the pup again! This time she dug up the towels in the box, and had them covering the pup, so just it's nose was poking out.
I scolded her and went to uncover the pup....
Only to find just the head
:shock: argggghhhh!
OMFG I was livid, disgusted and screamed at her.
I went downstairs to fetch a baggy to pup the head in to bury it ( I always bury my pets, even fish) and in the 2 mins that took I came back to find her shoving the towels back over it.
...so I thought...the head was NO where to be found, and she was gated to a 5ft space ONLY, no where to hide anything. She frickin ATE it....

I could not even LOOK at her the next few months without seething.
I called the seller back, and told her I wasn't keeping her as I had other females to breed, and she had asked that I give her first chance to take her back if I ever needed to rehome her, and boy did I lol.
She met me the same day and was thrilled to have her back.

She called me a few days later to say the dog bit one of her kids ( she weighed 4 lbs) The kid was fine, but she asked if she had her rabies shot...:huh::roll:
Of course wtf...I gave her the dates etc and told her I had a 3 yr old at that time and NEVER had she even snapped at him.
Her kid was being rough with her thinking he could like before, so their fault, but no way was I taking that "bitch" back lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i have a hen who is a fantastic brooder, but always ends up killing the chicks. First hatch as soon as it's out and the following usually live a few days. Late Hatcher's are killed immediately. I gave her 2 chances. She's no longer allowed to hatch, brood yes, hatch and raise no. The fact that she lays 60g plus eggs has saved her from the pot ;)

CPP, unless geese and chickens or geese and ducks are raised together they should not be housed together. Especially at night. It's breeding time right now too, so geese will be more aggressive. I have raised my geese with ducks and they respect each other. But I still separate them at night (same barn) as otherwise the geese will destroy the duck eggs in the morning before I let them out. Hopefully your other chickens recover!

J, that is screwed up! Do you think she ate the pup because she got moved and wasn't feeling secure? 

Did I mention that hubby gave me the ok to research breeders for our next pup?! I am very picky about breeders as I am hoping to get the perfect character for our family (given the lack of good character of the current dog) and hopefully have a foundation bitch as I do want to keep my next dog out of her. (Read foundation bitch) haha, hubby doesn't know the last part. I am also looking for her to be a good working partner to train and compete at at least a national level.


----------



## gigglebox

J that is the stuff nightmares are made of. Wish I didn't hust read that before bed! Ugh I would be horrified! Anywho geese are very difficult to incubate, they have a 70% hatch rate at best but is usually much lower. They require humidity, turning, a certain amount of daily cool down time (simulating when mom leaves the nest for food and to re-wet herself in water), etc. best left to a broody goose...but evidently not mine!

Pl what breed is your dog? What do thw geese do to your duck eggs??? Ours were raise as babies with the ducks and all get along fine. I candled the remaining eggs and i am started to suspect they are all dead :( I am just upset and so livid she killed possibly the only two that made it out of 13 viable eggs. Grrrrrrrrrr. I am so pissed. I was only using the light from my cell phone so i'll do some further investigating tomorrow. I hope she makes up for this by having another laying season in the fall like she did last year. 

Tex do you win anything for 3rd place? Still plenty of time to get back up to second or even first, right? You can't be behind by much, you were just in second!

Cb score any post wedding sloppy jiggy?


----------



## TexasRider

Nope- second is the first loser and gets nothing. I mean yes i could still come out on top but the leader has about 2% weight loss more than me right now. Its not just pounds we go by percent of body weight lost 


Oh FYI if anone loves covers of older songs i stumbled across a great one yesterday. The Cranberries originally recorded Zombies back in the 90s and a band called Bad Wolves covered it and recently released it. Ummm its amazing, that is all.

Also: All That Remains did a cover of Garth Brooks song The Thunder Rolls thats pretty sweet too. 

We were going to bd tonight but I have a massive headache. Sooo off to bed I go....


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in to say

S cluuuuuuub there aint no party like an a club party


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I'm doing keto too! Well a verifiable or keto. I eat about 15ish net carbs also, but only about 50-75 grams of fat and hit my protein goal, which varies by workout vs non workout days. 

J- omg! That's horrid!!!! That's all I can say about that. 

Cb- sounds like you're having fun? Any more 'fun' after? ;)

Shae- glad you didn't have a hangover!!

Cpp- hey! Glad you're checking in.


----------



## JLM73

*Gigs* She had been happy as a clam since I got her days before from the lady who had many other dogs and 3 active small kids.
No idea. But since she lost her sh*t and allmosgt made me lose mine, she had to go lol.

Sorry to hear about your eggs :(
That's so many eggs to only have 2 that were viable.
What is the cause you think for the other chicks to be dead in the eggs?
Was she not tending them?

I believe * Flu* has/had a Bouvier Des Flandres (sp?)
I may have missed it, but she had a male if I recall correctly....
And Flu that is an AWESOME plan! I can't WAIT to be able to get in the ring again.
Romeo was such an investment, only to have mom totally foul up his temperament:growlmad:

She's a menace all around.
My plan now is to get my own non deed restricted place AND my own foundation female to start my own show line. I don't wanna sell him if I can get the right setup. 
He took much longer than the 3 years they claim to fill out, more like 4yrs+, but he is massive now and AWESOME looking. Def CH quality.

:dog: Poor Romie is banished to being cable tied to the dining room table all day and night now except outings to potty since I am not there.
So I DEF need my cya paperwork DONE by the court so I can get home!
He drags the whole table ( about 100 lbs) to me everytime I stop in ( while she's away) to grab something :( He misses me so, and whines horribly sadly....

*Tex* forgot to say HUGE congrats on your weight loss AND on the rawr factor you are luring hubs with LOL.
Happy BDing, sorry about the headache!
And LOVE that song. I ad NO idea the Cranberries lead singer died :shock: till I saw their tribute to her at the beginning of the vid! So sad!
I immed scoured news for the cause as she was only 2 years older than me, but alas coroner seems to be waiting till _April to conclude findings..._
Grrrr....Sadly, tho they say she was in good spirits a cpl days prior and looking fwd to songs for the new album, you just never know with celebs, or anyone really...
Being found dead in a hotel as a celeb typically means sudden health prob ( heart issue etc) or overdose since they are waiting on "results of tests" :(
were it obvious they would have concluded it ( ie hanging, gunshot etc) and they said it didn't appear suspicious...
I pray it was the former, not the latter.
Thx for sharing the song cover info. I saved the vid on a Youtube playlist


----------



## JLM73

Oh, forgot to add, NO :test: for me tomoro.
With all ex hubs lazing around, we didn't go back to wally today since he "needed to drive when we got back from my 1 delivery today" THEN he sat online , ate pastries, and took a nap :growlmad:
He asked me to wake him at exactly 9pm ( it was 7pm) Then strolls out of the bedroom at 8 pm to show me coins he had been looking at and rearranging instead of napping :roll:
Then I thought damn, I could made a $ tree run by now!
He finally went to nap, got up again at 9pm..annnnd got online looking for coins again till nearly 1030 pm :growlmad: NOW I was annoyed cuz I def coulda hit up $ tree, which was on my list anyway today, but after all his fiddle farting around, they closed at 10, so i missed out.
Nothing close enuff to walk to for cheapies grrr...

Checked the innards - cervix is still high, closed, and semi squishy, which is weird, like front squishy, rear more firm??
cm still creamy, but thin:shrug:
He claims we will shop at wally tomoro....not holding m breath that it will be early, as he has been waking at NOON lately lol


----------



## claireybell

No drunk jiggy for me last night, so annoyed pfft! But SO is still snoozing atm so maybe when he wakes, we shall see! 

No hangover just a mini headache which im very suprised about haha but im not complaining :)

Oh no, so sad about the pup J & the geese being dominant Cpeace, def get that fence sorted! 

J anychance of a cheeky sly visit out today to grab anymore tests or are you gonna wait it out & see?? 

I LOVED the Cranberries, Linger just gives me goosebumps & makes me wanna grab my hairbrush & sing Lol! Her voice was simply lovely, i was sad the hear she had died the other Month, was it overdose do you know? No details about cause of death were available at the time she passed... 

Im gonna do an OPK later morning today i think he he my poas urge is lurking :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

They havent said why she died I dont think. Just that she had passed away in the exact day she was supposed to do vocals on the Bad Wolves cover of Zombies. So they recorded it anyway and said they were going to give proceeds from song sales to her kids.

On the ttc front i believe I ovulated. Jury is out on whether it was Friday or Thursday. But I have pretty decent timing either way. So now we wait.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

shaescott said:


> Im sitting on the toulet super ddrumk right now

Is it me or does everyone get this moment of drunken realisation? Like if you dont go sit on the toilet on your own for 5 minutes and think "shit I'm drunk" then are you even drunk? :rofl: :drunk:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

tex- wow! go you! thats incredible weight loss , I loved the cranberries too, charts looking great! x 

ahh breaa- i also didn't realise you were expecting congrats! <3

bdb- sorry I'm late to the party, but the FRER had a great line! I always test better at night with them too x

shae- ahhh im jealous of your drunkeness!! How old are you Shae if you don't mind me asking? Love Js comment that your like a Disney Princess, exactly my thoughts too! Drunken Disney Princess :haha: 

J- sounds like ex hubs needs a surrogate mother/accountant, he seems to have a lot of issues! 

dobs- so sorry A went back on oxygen, Ella kept doing the same in NICU, go down to low oxygen then none, and remember preying for discharge the next day for her levels to drop again and end up back on high-flo, those stays are hard, thinking of you both :hugs:


CB- new avatar? twit twoo!

gigs- haha I feel your pain, I'm anxiously awaiting your tests! sorry about the bird problems, I couldn't imagine the 'farm life' Im so english sat in my tiny terraced house, drinking my tea! Feels like were worlds away!
ok all this drunkeness is making me so jealous! Im a champagne girl, love to get drunk on the bubbles, also LOVE baileys (orange truffle version) over xmas, I have such a sweet tooth id crave it and had 1 glass whilst ironing at 10.30am :blush: by 11.30am id done the whole bottle :wine: :rofl: I soo miss having 'fun' I love my girls but haven't had a child free night in 5 years, would give anything for a blow out and a giggle with friends! Im not keen on wine at all, drank way too many bottles of Rosé in my teenage years, yuck x

So I bought a new car yesterday ready for baby no.4s arrival! I had a 7 seater vauxhall zaphira, but could only ever use the 5 seats as the pram took up the boot, and the interior was pokey and hard working the car seats, so have just financed a Honda FRV , layout works so much better, 3 separate seats in the front, 3 separate seats in the middle row, and then large boot! so car seats fit easily, I'm not happy about finance though, never done it before and does give me anxiety, hope its a good runner and it lasts!
 



Attached Files:







side view 2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3









boot 1.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1









front row 1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1









back row 2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bdb84

Good morning :wave:

I got my positive digital yesterday afternoon! <3 

Tex- wishing you all the best this cycle :dust:

Cb- Surely he wouldn't care one bit if he was woken up to some fun? 

JLM- Hoping you're able to get some tests today!


----------



## JLM73

No testing for me, spotting so :witch: on the way.
With the twins and ds I got faints by 9/10 dpo so figured no dice, especially when temp went from nice n high to a drop, then another, now a 3rd :roll:

*bdb* where is the picccc:brat: lol we need pics woman!!
What did your hub say? finally convinced? Thrilled I bet!!

*Keep* VERY nice on the new ride!! So Jelly over here lol.
I can't WAIT to have my car back!

*Tex* looks like it coulda been Thurs and you caught beginning of the rise, either way you are spot on for coverage with that deposit! TWW woot woot:dance:


----------



## bdb84

JLM- Im sorry to hear about the temp drop and spotting. Fx that next month is yours! 

DH is very happy with the news, but he knows Ive had miscarriages in the past (when I was married to my ex), so he told me hes afraid to get his hopes up this early on. 

Oh, and I feel like I need to be concise with you all so theres no future confusion when I talk about getting married or our wedding. DH isnt actually my legal DH yet. We are still just engaged. But saying DH is easier than fiancé when I refer to him. :) 

Anyways, here are some pics. The digi and a progression of wondfos from Thursday morning until today. The bottom two were from this morning- FMU and SMU. Its been pretty consistent for me that my SMU and late afternoon urine is most concentrated yielding darker results.


----------



## Cppeace

That's fabulous progression.


----------



## JLM73

*bdb* awesome progress for a cpl days, I think your bean is quite sticky!
Your af is barely due right? I understand DH ( you feed him you call him what you like :haha) is worried, but that was a diff situation, diff person's genetics involved etc. 
How exciting! And nothing better than a digi!!


----------



## bdb84

My period isn&#8217;t due until Monday. My FF app changed my expected CD1 to Tuesday a few days back for some reason, but I&#8217;m just going to stick with Monday like it originally said.


----------



## Cppeace

As my temp went up and I'm way more sleepy now I'd say ovulation happened cd 19 or 20.


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps nice car! Hopefully I'm right behind you but looking for a van.

The only champagne i like are champagne diamonds :haha:

Bdb great progession!!! Yes what did FDH say? Will you be preggers at the wedding?


----------



## JLM73

OMG 430pm and JUST now eating for the first time today. ...decided to make Brunchinner :haha:
Only coming once today. 
I made massive Cranberry Maple Granola Belgian Waffle Sandwiches stuffed with Black Forest Ham n Swiss Cheese. ...omg sooo yummy:munch:
 



Attached Files:







Cranberry_Waffle_Ham_Swiss1_65.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









Cranberry_Waffle_Ham_Swiss2_1_65.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

Excellent test line progression Bdb :) i love a a Digi, to me seeing Pregnant on a digi is def confirmation hehe. I agree with J, understanding your hubs fears but diff genes involved etc, def a sticker this one! 

Ah J sorry spotting has begun :( have some Wine? ... :hugs: 

Keeps lovin the new wagon hun! 

Tex i would def say you have ovulated & loadsa perfect timed bd aswell! Everything crossed for this cycle hun

Still no jiggy this end :eyeroll: SO wanted some this eve but im guessing his tiredness hangovers kicked right in as their is a Boar snoring loudly on the sofa! We would be doing pull out (unless he gets carried away lol) my ovulation would probs be 2/3 days time. Still having ov pain & watery CM, opk was neg this morning.. i will poas tomorrow again


----------



## claireybell

J those sarnies sound deeeeLISH! Mmmm


----------



## JLM73

*CB * somehow we musta posted near the same time lol
Didn't see your post as I uploaded pics then BAM!
Magic woman lol
Also my Windows 10 gives me a new pic for my desktop each day, and today was Cumbria England. Gorgeous mountains with a field of flowers blooming below- Made me think of you UK gals...tho I have NO idea who may be near there lol


----------



## bdb84

Oh my goodness, those waffles look aaaaamazing! 

giggle- we haven't even set a date yet. :lol: He proposed the beginning of December, but we have two totally different ideas on weddings. He wants the whole she-bang and I want something smaller and more intimate. We hadn't set a date because we kept going back and forth on what our wedding will be like. I'd be A-Ok with eloping. Not him, though. So most likely we won't marry until after this babe is born. 

Cb- I laughed out loud to your description of a boar snoring on the couch!


----------



## claireybell

Bdb seriously Pig just didn&#8217;t cover it :rofl: 

Ohhh J now your pics of food are there aswell! Tummy gurgling Lol

Cumbria is nowhere near me, im rubbish with geography- im guessing its somewhere up north from me, im right in the South by the seafront! Im going to google Cumbria now ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Bdb get yeself some Wedding magazines & ooooze over all the pics & venues! You can still have fancy swish do&#8217;s & only small number of guests :) 

We got engaged like 8 yrs ago haha & we did it all backwards with the house, babies etc.. we dont care tbh. I do want to get hitched some day in next few yrs before i look too old to wear a real lovely wedding dress, somewhere warm & sunny & then have a shin dig with all our friends & family when we come back :)


----------



## claireybell

Heres where Cumbria is north west of UK.. ive drawn an Arrow where we live ;)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1029759&stc=1&d=1521927369
 



Attached Files:







B00E36E3-F0A2-45F5-9768-489F5E0F13B9.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

waffle samiches were great, but we both saved half for later LOL
They are seriously 2 full waffle iron Belgian waffles, almost 8 inches wide each, and with about an inch and a half of meat and cheese...can't wait for my late night meal:munch: hehe - Thank goodness I talked him into taking the course Uber forced on him due to bad customer service reviews ( his smartass tone I'm sure) LOL
Now he is back to having 2 services to drive for, rather than just moping here.
So he will be out all night wheeee:wohoo:


----------



## shaescott

AF started today, that explains the migraine I&#8217;ve been dealing with and the feeling overheated all past week.


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb i didn't see your comment on hubs; his fear is understandable. Those lines look really good though! 

Regarding weddings...as someone who went all out (we had about 80 guests), i would say if we did it again knowing what we know now we either would have done a very intimate ceremony with family only or just eloped, then had a big reception/party with everyone else. I think the whole walking down the isle and exchanging vows in front of a ton of people including friends of our folks (ie people we aren't at all close to) was so much pressure and very nerve wracking. That said the reception was fun and our wedding has gone down in our group of friends as the most fun...but nothing really special about the ceremony. Wish we kept it private.

J glad exhubs is finally taking some advice!


----------



## pacificlove

Bdb, nice progression! As for wedding: we had a small wedding, 25 guests. Just closest relatives. We are invited to a huge 600 people wedding next weekend, I'll let you know what I prefer after. ;) 

J, omg, i am coming over for some waffles! 
Sorry about the witch showing...

Keeps, nice car!


----------



## claireybell

I think i will be the same with a big wedding, il get very anxious in front of tons of guests & all il be thinking is omg ive messed my lines up :shock: id def need a couple of Voddy shots before hand lol

Glad your af explains your migraines Shae, hope its a quick af for you :) noone whether ttc or not likes getting a period, its a butt pain. 

Just re looked at those Waffle pics J.. its 07:10 here atm & no im hungry! Il fly to yours yes??! :haha: how was your late night dinner? Tastey I bet mmm!

In other news, Nuala slept through again last night, 3rd night in a row, get in!!! I couldnt get her usual &#8216;Nuk&#8217; dummys so had to settle for the &#8216;Tommee Tippee&#8217; ones which have a diff teat but suppposedly &#8220;orthadontic approved&#8221; blah blah & packaging says for a more soothing sleep or something along those lines.. i laughed when I read it because yes my daughter doesn&#8217;t sleep because the Dummy kept waking her. Well blow me down lol! Shes been sleeping great since using them!! :)


----------



## shaescott

Ah wedding talk, I love it. I won&#8217;t be able to have my dream wedding because money, but we&#8217;re gonna do what we can with what we have. I want a smaller wedding, just family and close friends. To be fair, I have a pretty huge family. I don&#8217;t want people I don&#8217;t know at my wedding, though. Also less mouths to feed, and catering is insanely expensive. SO wants to get married in a church cuz he thinks that&#8217;s the &#8220;right&#8221; way to do it, and I think a church wedding would be cute so I have nothing against that. Honestly the two parts of getting married I&#8217;m most excited about are the dress and the actually being married. 

I&#8217;m sooooo frickin excited about wearing a wedding dress. I&#8217;m 100% gonna wear a big poofy ballgown. Recently found a company that does custom designed and tailored wedding dresses starting at 1,000, and since the local boutique starts at 2,000, I might end up using the custom people. But if I do that, im first gonna go try on a ton of dresses so I know what looks good on me and what I actually like once it&#8217;s on my body lol. 

And then of course there&#8217;s the being married thing, which is the most important, but honestly I&#8217;ve been dreaming about that poofy ballgown my entire life so it&#8217;s a pretty close race there.


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh shae any pics of what you have in mind? I looove looking at dresses. Also if you're on a budget check out David's bridal. Maybe not the highest quality material but they do have beautiful dresses.

Cb did you get any jiggy in yet?! I'm rooting for you! 

Hubs referred to his sperm as "baby seeds" omg :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

I love a big ol poofy wedding dress hehe!! 

Baby seeds HAHAAA. That would floor me aswell :rofl:


----------



## wookie130

Hey girls!

Congrats on the bfp, B!

Weddings. Mine was tiny...my folks, his folks, our sisters, and one of our close family friends, and our sisters' kids. I wore a white empire-waist sheath-style dress. Spaghetti straps, some beading on the bodice, and the rest just draped down. It was actually a bridesmaid dress from David's bridal, but I ordered it in white. It was $99, and beautiful!!! This was when I was a size 2. Lol. We got married in our church's smaller chapel, so it was cozy, and intimate. Afterwards, we all had dinner and wine in a local Italian restuarant's wine cellar, and we bar-hopped the rest of the night! It was wonderful!!!


----------



## claireybell

Your wedding sounds lovely Wooks :)


----------



## TexasRider

My first marriage we had a pretty big wedding- i was 18 and had a huge poofy dress with long sleeves and so much sparkle and embroidery. Lots of family and friends and all that jazz. I was so stressed on the weekend of the wedding it was unreal... we got a divorce anyway haha

2nd time around I was already pregnant and we just went to the justice of the peace at the courthouse. I got a white and black semi formal dress on clearance from jcpenney for like $15 and my DH just wore nice dress slacks and shirt and tie. Just had both sets of parents there and it was the best wedding! Then we had a party at his parents that weekend. It was a Thursday we got married on and then we went to the OB office that afternoon to have my first prenatal visit and see the baby on ultrasound. Talk about a busy day! His parents took us out that night to celebrate at the best restraunt in town and I had an awesome dinner which I promptly threw up in the parking lot 5 minutes down the road. Ugh


----------



## DobbyForever

Discharged but A is still sick life sucks

I chose down payment over wedding, which I just see as a party. I don&#8217;t like people enough lol. I was going to do an all inclusive package at some resort in Hawaii. The reception was a luau buaha

Uh tired finish later


----------



## bdb84

JLM- Yay for ex being gone all night now! 

Cb- I'm glad she slept all night for you. I used the TT pacifiers with my youngest and she really liked them.

Dobby- so glad to hear A has been discharged! 

My first wedding- we were both 20 and I was HUGELY pregnant with my first. I stood before my pastor and both sets of parents and that was pretty much it. I actually do not regret going that route. 

I've always had anxiety when it comes to being the center of attention, for lack of better word. I never enjoyed my parents throwing me birthday parties because I always worried I wouldn't express enough gratitude over each gift I unwrapped (same with Christmas). I always felt intimidated at my own baby showers, too. I think this feeds into my wedding anxiety. 

DH has a TON of solid friends. I have a lot of acquaintances but maybe 7-8 girls I can actually depend on no matter the circumstance. He wants to invite everyone we associate with, but I say only those we actively hang out with. 

I'm going tomorrow to our local pregnancy center to get proof of pregnancy for health insurance. I think it will truly feel real to me at that point. <3 Also, AF is due tomorrow as well, so just getting through tomorrow will be a huge relief.


----------



## Michellebelle

Weddings - I had a really small one too! If I had a big one, it would have meant inviting 150-200 guests with all the family and friends I was "supposed" to invite. Meaning expensive.

So instead, DH and I decided to get married in Italy. We had his parents, my parents, and some close friends. And we had A BLAST. And even with the cost of being over there for 2 weeks and on our honeymoon, our total costs were only about 10K. Much less expensive than a traditional, big wedding here in the states. And very dreamy. :)

Hope everyone is doing well! Been really busy with work and my daughter, who is now six months! Good luck to everyone TTC! Looking forward to seeing more positive tests. I'm secretly looking forward to TTC again, but prob not until next Jan for me so any kids can be at least two years apart.


----------



## Michellebelle

Dobby, glad to hear A is doing better! Hope he gets all better quickly! You're such a strong mama.


----------



## bdb84

Michelle, your wedding sounds like a dream!


----------



## Flueky88

I will do my best but you ladies have chatted up a storm since Friday morning. 

Gigs, testing Thursday i think. It's a bit lame but see DH has a video game he'd like coming out Tuesday. I would test Thurdday morning while he's herebut not let him know I tested. After he goes to work pick up the game. Wrap up a test and tell him there was some free bonus content. 

Oh and lol on fl bringing up me. Mine brings up pretty much everyone here's bame pretty easily.

J man those waffle sandwhiches look awesome. Seriously, you should be someone's personal chef.

That is super disturbing about the chi.

Oh and you mentioned some french sounding breed. It wasn't me. Not sure who that was.

Cppeace FX O was cD 20 so you BD day before and of! 

Tex oh I love their cover. Five Finger Death punch also did a cover of a song. My head is totally blanking right now, but it's pretty good. Cranberries love their music. 

Awesome timing on BD!

My mom's second wedding was just mom, stepdad, and myself. I was their witness and hadn't even learned cursive yet.

Keeps love the new ride. If I have 3, I'll have to get a new vehicle. Mine can't fit 3 carseats in back row.

Bdb, awesome progression. I love seeing a positive digi. Any symptoms yet? Also, I can't believe you haven't called ob. I called the morning of mine. Although I didn't test til 13dpo. 

Shae, invite who you want to be there. Don't invite peoole jyst because they are your aunt or yncle, etc. If they are toxic or you aren't close I wouldn't bother. 

We had I think 25 to 30 at our wedding. I bought chicken salad and pimento cheese, bread, celery, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, chips, punch, etc. Made up our own food instead of catering. My dad ldo made a fruit salad and crab pasta salad. I bought cupcakes instead of a wedding cake. We had ourdoor wedding at my FIL. He has a large property. I spent somewhere between 1000 to 2000 total. Well not including our rings. I bought my dress at David's bridal. It was simple but beautiful. I don't regret it.


Pacific omg that's way too many people for my liking for a wedding. To each their own though.

Dobby glad he's home. I hope he gets better soon.

I do apologize if i missed someone.


AFM, ugh been a couple of crazy days. V still a bit snotty but barely coughs. So seems to be getting better. 

I'm definitelyin my luteal phase. Temps have been 98s past 3 days. So I'm thinking I Od somewhere beween Wednesday 14th to Satyrday 17th. Wish I'd done some opks that week. Oh well. Testing Thursday if no temp drop as I should know bfp or bfn by then. Also, I don't want to go to work after getting bfp I'm afraid I might blab to someone as it's so exciting.

Not really having symptoms. I'm thinking I'll sign up for hospital indeminity plan if bfn Thursday. That way I can get some money when I go to hospital in labor. It'll help during my leave.


----------



## bdb84

Flueky- Fx you get a bfp this week!

AFM- I have to get a pregnancy confirmation tomorrow from the pregnancy center so I can apply for medical. This is my first time having to go this route as I was married for my three pregnacies, and I cannot get on my fiance's insurance until we are legally married. 

My sister just had her first OB appointment a couple weeks ago and her out of pocket cost (she doesn't have insurance, either) was $1800 for that one visit alone (pap smear, consult, sono). Yeah, needless to say she is now applying for medical, too. Her job doesn't offer maternity coverage in their insurance plans.


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle that wedding sounds lovely. Still too expensive for my cheap a$$ but it'd be lovely for sure :)


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb thank you!

OMG I can't believe they don't cover pregnancy. That's ridiculous. Mine covered but was high deductible plan. I know I got off better than some but it was still quite expensive. I'm now on DHs insurance which is a copay plan. I'm thinking it won't be as bad tis time.

Good plan for yourself then as you want insurance to pay for care instead of oop.


----------



## TexasRider

Fluek- five finger death punch did several but the most recent one is Gone Away. It was originally done by The Offspring. Still awesome though. I think the Offspring is probably my favorite band period. Love them


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I agree, 600 is too many. He is Indian and has a large extended family that will all be there. She is Chinese and I have been told that Chinese weddings can be quite fancy. Should be interesting none the less with the different cultures mixing. 

Dobs, yay for going home! If you are going home that means doctors are confident in A getting better on his own now.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i love the idea of a cupcake tower instead of a Wedding Cake. A friend of mine did that & hers were all goldy shimmered with stars on, lovely. I didnt want to eat one haha! Excited for your testing this week though eee! 

I kinda know what wedding dress id have, something strapless with something lacey, i love a bit of lace, with some fancy classic underwear for wedding night haha! 

Gigs, are u testing later this week? You 3 ladies will all be bump buds yay! 

Sorry Gigs, yes we jiggy this morning but half pull out lol & literally 20mins ago but not pull out, SO got carried way & forgot & then realised after, oh well.. (he he he plan chuckle)! Still having ov pains & very watery cm! My opk are really light Neg still.. unless my surge will hapoen tomorrow as my ov day is usually cd15/16.. unless il be later this cycle hmm


----------



## shaescott

Cant remember who asked what kind of dress Id like but I found a couple pics on google images of dresses I like so here they are:


----------



## Cppeace

If you find a good local seamstress they can likely make one of those for $350-$500.


----------



## gigglebox

Oooo I love the one with the sleeves! I am a sucker for 3d flowers.

Dobs hope he's doing better over all. Glad you're home but sorry to read he's not fully recovered quite yet.

Cb hope you get that surge soon! Sounds like timing may be good! If you ov within 4 days you're in with a solid chance!

Bdb sorry if you already said but did you tell your sister yet? You must be so stoked to have your sister as your "bump buddy"!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I had a local wedding dress maker make mine and paid $350 for it. A-line shape, open back and v necked. Hand embroydery on the body. I loved it, it felt so light to wear compared to anything I had touched in stores....


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the advice on seamstresses, ladies! Once I get to that phase in a few years I&#8217;ll look into it. 

Okay I&#8217;m the worst at minding my own business ever, I&#8217;m so nosey, get ready for this story:
Let&#8217;s start with the reminder that I live in a dorm building, traditional corridor style, with a shared bathroom in each wing. I&#8217;m in the short wing on my floor, so we only have two bathroom stalls and two shower stalls. One normal, one handicapped. The handicapped one flushes for like 5 min straight and spits so I avoid it. People sometimes will use other bathrooms, like if both stalls are full I use the long wing bathroom. Okay. Now we can get into the story. 
So this afternoon I was on the toilet in the normal small stall, and I hear someone come in and puke a bit in the handicapped toilet before going to the sink. I finish my business and go to wash my hands and she&#8217;s brushing her teeth. I ask if she&#8217;s okay, she says yeah just sick, thanks for asking. 
About half an hour ago, I went to the bathroom again and went to the normal small stall again. I see a tiny blue sliver of a wrapper, thought it was a condom wrapper sliver, went to throw it out in the receptacle. Before I opened the receptacle, I realized it said &#8220;clear-&#8221; something, it was cut off, and I was like &#8220;wait is this clearblue?&#8221; And I opened the receptacle and there was the rest of the clearblue wrapper. This nosey bitch over here peaked inside the wrapper to see if the test was in there so I could see the result :rofl: sadly for my curiosity, it was not in there. But now I&#8217;m wondering if puking girl is actually pregnant. I shouldn&#8217;t think in such a gossipy way, but pregnancy related rumors are my weakness. Ofc I haven&#8217;t told anybody cuz there&#8217;s no evidence she was the one who took the test and I don&#8217;t know the results and also that&#8217;s not my announcement to make. So that&#8217;s why I&#8217;m telling you ladies. Because it would be wrong to tell my friends cuz then the rumor mill could start going.


----------



## gigglebox

That is juicy gossip! How well do you know this girl? Could you just ask her? 

I feel like this wedding dress conversation has happened before...i think we shared pictures. Do y'all remember me telling you how indecisive i am and how I couldn't decide between two dresses? And ever since I second guessed my choice...well i realized recently i picked the wrong dress. Oh well...

I want to try on dresses again sometime lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I don&#8217;t really know her at all, like I can&#8217;t even remember her name. Also, the wedding dress convo has indeed happened before and we did share photos.


----------



## TexasRider

Blah Monday mornings suck. Tmrw Im going with my sister to get her first wedding dress fitting and then go shopping for Tabs flower girl dress. Fun times!

Oh and FF gave me crosshairs today. With O date on Friday. So now we wait!


----------



## bdb84

Cb- Does your hubby not want to TTC? I've noticed you mention he pulls out. 

giggle- Yes, my sister does know. She's about 3 months ahead of me, but she didn't find out until she was already 12 weeks along. Must be nice to only have a 6 month long pregnancy :lol: 

Texas- good luck this week! Fx


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Tex she is going to look SOOOO cute in a flower girl dress! Grrr so sad all my friends are married. I want to go with anyone dress shopping. I REEEAAALLY want to work in a bridal gown shop. 

Bdb how are those tests looking? I had a coworker who not only found out she was pregnant at 16 weeks, but that she had twins...then they were born at i think 32 weeks. Talk about a short pregnancy! They were sadly both in nicu but as far as i know they are perfectly healthy now (boy and girl twins).


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah, lots of dress ics were shared- I'd say around 9 or 10 months ago.


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* :-k sorry, now that I think about it, perhaps it was *PL* with the Bouvier...
I just recall it barking at a kid the tenants had let come from the rental property toward their home near a pond/lake...and something about it being a show dog, but it didn't like showing afterall:shrug:.... I forget now lol
I'm pulling the :jo: card :haha:

Nothing going on here except :witch: still camping out for a few days...joy.
Reminds me there was a youtube vid I watched about a chick all into natural fertility methods and lifestyle, and she mentioned a type of disposable undies made for wearing during your period called *Thinx*
She didn't recommmend them for women with super heavy flow, but otherwise loved them. Not my thing tho, and I had never even heard of them before her vid, but I googled and they come up for Target and other places...online orders perhaps?
Anyhoo, I could see using a tampon for my heavy day and those as the back up "pad in the undies, as it won't move around or bunch up causing leakage onto clothes in case you can't make a bathrm run in time...

Also total side note, but I buy generic when I can to save money - many people don't realize most storebrand/generic products are really made by companies JUST as good as name brand they just sell them under the "White Branding" method, so the store gets to claim them as their own on labeling, even tho they do not produce the product = stores can have a great quality product compete with big name brands, but charge less.
Soo...snagged a big box of wally superplus tampons since exhubs was paying ystrdy, and I DEF wanted to discourage him trying anymore rekindling via :sex: lol, and WOW the wally brand super plus are much thicker than the old ones they made:shock:
Not un comfy given the plastic applicator, but I am diggin the fact that for my heavy day when I know I will be running about for a few hours nonstop, and my back up pads with wings tend to slip/over flow occasionally, I no longer have to double tampon the hotpocket LOL
Yes...I TOTALLY do it. Works great and doesn't feel any diff.
Ppl always cringe but seriously, we have all had man parts, fingers, toys etc the size of 2 tampons ( or bigger :blush:) up in there!
Not to mention baby heads...the vajay is Queen of adaptability...tho I still don't see the fisting thing:shock:


----------



## gigglebox

I just don't see how the second tamp could slip past the other...? I'm assuming the snuggle up side by side not back to back, right? I've seen the thinx and I actually DO want to try them as a back up (i hate wearing pads) but i think they're pricy, like $25-30 a pair or so? 

So what's your "baby seeds" plan for next month if you're avoiding nookie with exhubs?


----------



## JLM73

While I await future husband #4:haha: ( no really lol)
I will add my "princess gown" pics to the convo.

This was my 1st wedding's ( and only wedding) dress. It is GORGEOUS, huge, foofy, lacy, pearled, beaded, sequinned, and tulled to the max :rofl:
It was from David's Bridal- which has now closed in Tampa.
It is 22 years old ( 1196) cost $800 then- waaaaay more than I wanted to pay, BUT mom bot it as my wedding gift since we paid for our own wedding ( about 35 guests on a 3 hour dinner yacht sunset cruise= less than $1200 and everyone had a 4 course sit down dinner with wait staff, and dj dancing, 3 hour sunset cruise, and a yacht to walk about)
With the dress, veil, crinoline, bustier etc, AND our wedding bands we spent roughly $3500 total!

Sooo...I was obsessed with wanting a "royal" looking dress, screw the princess:serenade: I wanted to look like the Queen for a day thing hehe.

The train dragged behind about 5 feet, but had hooks to bring it up from the floor to the butt, for the reception.
**Note these dresses are HUGE wide, and cumbersome to move around aisles, walkways etc lol. Think big hoop skirt dresses...
I also LOVE the Victorian era, so when I saw the sleeves that had middle finger loops so the lace extends over the back of the hands ( like a half glove) and that gorgeous open back with pearl drapes, and the peekaboo bust area with Victorian collar - I was Allll in!
I LOVE this dress - tried to sell it last year with all the extras for only $400 and gladly no one bought it! Now I think I will have it dyed another color, and tailored to fit my 22 year older frame LOL for my future Masquerade Ball wedding ...someday :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







wedding dress.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 20









wedding dress2.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 13









wedding dress4.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JLM73

Front Back and Veil close ups
Feel free to have it remade! This dress was discontinued in the late 90's ...is that vintage now?:-k
 



Attached Files:







wedding dress5.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 9









wedding dress3.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6









wedding vail.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

Oh 2 tamps is easy- easier I will say with plastic applicators but basically I insert the 2nd beside the first - just hold the string of the first to keep it in 1 place and slide the 2nd applicator up beside it to insert the 2nd.
OR insert plastic app 1, leave it, slide plastic appl 2 beside it THEN plunger push them from appls into vajay at the same time.
Sounds alot harder than it is.
Just be sure you insert them up high enuff, otherwise the lower vag muscles will have you "feeling" 1 or both are in there.

I only do this when I know I can't get a pee break for a while - like solo at markets or a few hours somewhere without easy bathroom access. And I gen only nee it for the 1 heavy day.

***Also forgot the wed pic doesn't show me wearing the veil. It is like a Pearled crown in the front, and I had a hairstyle that sat High in the front as well ( behind the veil, but once veil removed I had pearled Bobby pins decorating the French Bun style as well)


----------



## Cppeace

It's a lovely dress J.


----------



## gigglebox

It's...not my taste :haha: but honestly if you made it strapless it would completely change the look and make it modern. The embroidery is very beautiful!


----------



## JLM73

I don't mind recoloring it, but I'm not changing the form of it.
My next wedding will def be a masquerade ball theme, a store here sells gorgeous masks.

These are some color ideas. I wouldn't change the style only bcuz I love Victorian, and Vintage, so modern wouldn't work for my masquerade idea unless more modern punkish - :nope:

When me n ex hub were gonna do it, he had a tailed tux, cane and mask chosen, and was debating a very tall top hat ( Mad Hatter) or bowler hat.
Just a few re color ideas, tho I am just as likely to choose a medieval dress.
 



Attached Files:







31ed1ec4-0c91-4212-8ab2-c21306d6a90f.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 8









colored-wedding-dresses-with-sleeves.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6









ab8ad9d1b10543229709434ba4819cc3.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 6









Fascinating-Colored-Wedding-Dresses-61-With-Additional-Elegant-Dress-with-Colored-Wedding-Dresse.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

Loving the Wedding dress piccies :) 

Oooh Shae that is juicy goss hehe & as for being a lil nosey with the wrapper.. hell, id be doing the same :haha: i wonder if she was then ... hmmmm!! 

Bdb, unfortunately not :( SO isnt interested in a third at all but we wouldve kept the unplanned one .. i do remind him to pull out & we were ok from around September but in Jan he just didnt one night lol! Its not like im trying to trick him & we are trying to avoid! Im not on my pill as its given me bad skin & ive had enough even though my spots are still present! If it happened again on the off chance of him not pulling out, he knows the score but like yesterday eve he was like oh s**t yeah i forgot - sorry i was just so horny like horny never gets anyone pg haha

Well.. ive almost got my positive opk.. the darkest the test lines been yet but still negative, itll be positive tomorrow or Weds i reckon! No more jiggy dince yesterday but twice yesterday ha! Here the pic 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1029857&stc=1&d=1522092765
 



Attached Files:







A42E1B1F-7634-4109-9BEB-C7E946F5839D.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

J i looove the first one! How cool. I also like the bodice on the second one. The solid red one looks like my first dress i ordered off ebay...it was my very first ebay purchase and i got suckered into one of those "ending soon" auctions, but they said it was custom made to your size and color request. Also it was only $20 so I was like YES, cheapest dress ever! Only I didn't realize shipping was $200!!! I bought it anyway and it was hideous in person and wayyy too big. That's where my hatred for taffeta came from.

cb heck yeah!!! Definitely in with a chance!!! Wasn't it o-3 jiggy last time you got pregnant?


----------



## Flueky88

J no problem. It's easy to forget things :) 

I never tried 2 tampons. More of a tampon with a pad as back up. I rarely havea bathroom break. Gas stations and people's homes usually aren't the greatest. 

The dress isn't quite my tastes. I think it's the poofy sleeves. My shoulders are big enough. However, you look lovely in it. I do love the other dress pics you have.

Gigs oh that sucks. 200 for shipping :faints: 

Is Lev still sttn :knocks on wood:?

Any symptoms? 

Shae oh I'm thinking whoever took that test is pregnant. Why not toss a negative hpt with the wrapper? It could be a coincedence with that girl, but more than likely it is her. I love the "sleeves" n th dresses you posted.

Cppeace when are you testing?


CB that is getting close to positive. I wonder if SO will get too horny to pullout tomorrow hehe. 

AFM, I can't believe I forgot to say V said her first word Saturday!!


...mama :) my mom was feeding her when she looked over at me and said it.

Getting a bit nervous about testing. Not sure why. I've had insomnia pretty bad past several nights. Starting at 12 to 2, I begin waking up hourly!! For no reason. Thankfully, I fall back to sleep quickly but I don't get any deep sleep :(


----------



## Cppeace

Well since the odds of anything positive is this month are pretty low, not sure if I will test before 12 dpo. We shall see.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg that's awesome! And to start with mama! Nice. Lev is not sttn but it's been taking less time to get him back to sleep. I know what you mean about nerves! It's like nervous excitement. Mine is partially due to not feeling 100% confident in my choice of having another baby "so soon"...but i also get this way when i make decisions I can't change. Like my wedding dress for example:haha: I actually went and tried to find a pic of the other dress lol

Anyway when are you testing? I'm pretty sure you already mentioned it but my memory is no more.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace, I understand. I'm not an early tester even with good timing.

Gigs I know!! I'd heard tgey usually say "dada" first because d sound is easier than m. However, many a nights I'd hear her "mmmmm mmmmmm mmmmm". I'm wondering if our dog Mocha added motivation to do m sound. Regardless, I'm thrilled. DH is happy but saddened.

Well here's to getting him to fall asleep on his own.

I think you are right. Especially since I know that financially it'd be wiser to wait a few months. I'll be happy with bfp though. Just have to work extra to save money for my leave.

Testing day is Thursday. At what I believe is 12dpo. When are you testing?


----------



## pacificlove

J, that was me you are thinking of with Bouvier, expect it's a briard, haha! One of the few times I showed my boy as a youngster (being the only briard he automatically moved into group by winning his breed). All weekend long, I got to stack my young, undeveloped awkward boy behind the mbis champion big showy Bouvier. Let's just say the judge never really"saw" us. Haha

Interesting dresses, not my style for wedding, but I think you'd look gorgeous in those! 

Gigs, sorry on the bad sleep with Levin. Hopefully it's just a phase... Thinking of myself here a little bit: I have had weird/bad dreams especially last night. My sleep and the amount and kind of dreams I have are affected by the moon, the Fuller it gets, the worse my dreams become.


----------



## shaescott

J that dress reminds me of SO&#8217;s mom&#8217;s wedding dress (they have a wedding photo hanging in their house). She had the big poofs at the shoulders. I would definitely say it was the style of the times, so maybe a bit vintage haha. I think they got married in 1994? My parents got married in 1993 I believe. My mom basically eloped because her favorite pastor was reassigned to a new church and told she couldn&#8217;t return to perform the ceremony, so they cancelled their bigger wedding and scheduled a tiny ceremony with her before she had to leave. I think it was basically just their parents (my grandparents) there. So she didn&#8217;t have a big wedding dress, just a plain cream colored dress thing. Idk. Can&#8217;t remember exactly. But it wasn&#8217;t very exciting. 
I want to be a big ball gowned princess for my wedding, so nothing like her. I don&#8217;t want the shoulders to be too accentuated, so poof shoulders are definitely not for me haha, but to each their own. I&#8217;m definitely gonna have a veil, not sure if it&#8217;ll have a blusher though, and I might want to wear a small tiara, either that or a small flower band, nothing too big. I don&#8217;t want to look back at my wedding photos and think &#8220;oh geez why did I wear that&#8221; lol but fashion will change no matter what of course. 

Totally excited for all of you who are testing soon! Can&#8217;t wait to see test pics!

Not sure if it&#8217;s period related, but all week leading up to my period I was getting overheated and today I had like a hot flash or something and felt super crappy and skipped history class (showed up to turn in my assignment and then left) and had to change into pajama shorts and a tank top to feel comfortable. I&#8217;m way too young for a hot flash.


----------



## shaescott

PL forgot to respond to the Moon thing, that&#8217;s interesting that you get bad dreams when the moon gets full. Maybe you&#8217;re secretly a werewolf  I&#8217;m reading book 3 of Harry Potter right now so werewolves are more on my mind haha. But I&#8217;ve heard that the moon affects us more than we realize. Apparently old people turn mean and crazy at hospitals during the full moon lol.


----------



## claireybell

Im gonna read back later as im on my way to work but not before posting my very positive OPK hehe! Cd16 as predicted so fx for a last min horny jig later from SO ha ha

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1029873&stc=1&d=1522137958
 



Attached Files:







2E327841-E110-4894-BCB1-8A90E6ACBE49.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaescott

CB wow that&#8217;s super positive, yay! Go for that horny jiggy! The &#8220;I forgot to pull out cuz I was horny&#8221; reminds me of the first time SO didn&#8217;t pull out, I mean he didn&#8217;t forget or anything, just makes me think about it. We were in high school and I had the IUD and he&#8217;d always pulled out before, and he was getting close and he just looked at me and asked while panting a bit &#8220;can I finish in you&#8221; or something of similar wording and I just said &#8220;yeah&#8221; and he did, that simple. Afterwards he was like &#8220;I probably shouldn&#8217;t have done that, I was thinking with my penis brain&#8221; lol, but it was fine of course and his penis brain still asked so that&#8217;s what matters. I&#8217;m glad he asked cuz I would&#8217;ve absolutely flipped shit if he hadn&#8217;t asked and he&#8217;d done it. But now he doesn&#8217;t ask, he knows I&#8217;m cool with it, I prefer him to actually. If I wasn&#8217;t he&#8217;d ask of course.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

shae- I'm thinking the same as flueks, you'd chuck a neg one, but keep it if it was positive? 

J- same as the others not to my personal taste but i can definitely appreciate its beauty and you looked lovely! Fashion changes, I know the poofy sleeves were a hit in the 90s

CB- ohh yay for very positive OPK! good luck! They say your more fertile after a recent bfp even if it ended in loss so have everything crossed for you my lovely xxx 

flueks- aww yay for mama, such a lovely moment <3 how old is she now? Ella is almost 18 months, she can't walk or stand only crawl, only says 'mum' and 'hello' whilst waving, she is my slowest child yet, people think she's younger than she is (more around 1?) 

WEDDING DRESSES!!! (a girl can dream right?) Don't think ill ever get my chance to wear them as a single mum to 4 kids lol but it won't stop me googling! I like the Grecian style, floaty, lacey, and just gorgeous!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2018-03-27 at 11.21.02.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8









Screen Shot 2018-03-27 at 11.21.20.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gigglebox

Shae forgot to say about the test...maybe she peed on it and pockets it to take it back to her room? 

Seriously ladies? Chuck a negative immediately??? Do you all? Am I the only crazy one who keeps it under my sink for further inspection? :rofl:

PL your sensitivity to the moon is the coolest thing ever. I've never recorded any of my dreams and compared to moon phases but I'm going to now!

Fluek I will probably also test Thursday, 8dpo. Tomorrow is also a possibility but i'm confident it will be negative at 7dpo so we'll see if my logical mind or addiction wins out. Honestly with no symptoms at all I'm not feeling very confident. You having any?

Cpp do you think you missed testing with a positive opk? Are you sure it happened already? 

Keeps that dress is beeeeautiful! The back of it is especially pretty! Very romantic.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

gigglebox said:


> Seriously ladies? Chuck a negative immediately??? Do you all? Am I the only crazy one who keeps it under my sink for further inspection? :rofl: .

Ok, yep that was total bullshit of course we all keep them and inspect them from every angle under every light after :rofl: and then of course upload our yellowed pee sticks for all your viewing pleasure!

Hah, just need a hubs now gigs, dont suppose you got any of those lurking in your bathroom cupboard?


EDIT TO ADD -

Ok no, thats why Im single, stay away from the lurkers woman thats just creepy! :dohh:


----------



## shaescott

I put them back in the wrapper and then in a drawer in my bedroom at home :haha: but most college freshman aren&#8217;t POAS addicts... when I took one in the dorm bathroom, I chucked it in the wrapper in the big trash in there and made sure it was covered by paper towel. First time I ever chucked one I think lol

Keeps that dress is so pretty! I&#8217;m too committed to the ball gowns, but otherwise I&#8217;d wear it.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg keeps hahahhahahahahhahahsh :rofl: maybe you need to seek put single parenting groups, find a nice single dad? Is that even a thing (the groups, not the dads lol)

Shae honestly i'm surprised anyone would be so careless with the wrapper! 

Afm...poo issues this morning...has been a symptom in the past (read: every pregnancy at 5-6dpo) but also that fooled me last month so we'll see.


----------



## bdb84

Good morning :wave: I'm feeling a bit anxious today. A bit of background on me- I have very symptom-less pregnancies. I've never experienced nausea or morning sickness. No aches or pains, etc. The only time I've ever gotten sick, while pregnant, is when I would take my prenatals on an empty stomach. The ones I used to take were horse pills, though. Massive! So once I would switch my prenatals up and take them at night, or with a meal, everything was good. 

With that said, the more pregnancies I have, the more anxious I am about something going wrong. I *want* my boobs to feel full or ache right now. Just some twinges to let me know my body is responding to this pregnancy. So far I feel very normal and NOT pregnant. Granted, I am only 4+2 right now. I keep telling myself I'm still barely pregnant. :lol: But I just cannot wait for some confirmation aside from a bfp. I'm crossing all of my crossables that I can get in for some beta work this week. 

Anyways. As for wedding dresses, I want something similar to this-

https://www.davidsbridal.com/Product_cap-sleeve-soutache-lace-dress-with-grosgrain-sash-a18704

As you can tell, I have inexpensive taste.


----------



## bdb84

Giggle- that's an early pregnancy symptom for me as well. Always a couple days before I get my BFP's!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh la la that dress! It's beautiful! I would love a shealth style dress but I do not have the slender body for it.


----------



## gigglebox

I wouldn't worry about the symptoms, especially if that's your norm! But I have found I am worried the entire pregnancy that I'll lost it so I'm not judging. I'm not sure if it's because my first pregnancy was high risk and that was what doctors were telling me (that he wouldn't make it past 15 weeks) followed by a m/c, or if this is just a standard fear or most moms to be. I'm hoping since my last pregnancy was text book the next one will be,too, and my nerves will subside easier!


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, gigs. I just took another wondfo and it's my darkest one to date, so I'm going to be optimistic. <3 

Any exciting plans for today, ladies? I have a 10AM class at the pregnancy center I went to yesterday. They have this awesome program called 'Earn While You Learn' where you go to watch presentations/dvds on child rearing (from nursing to distinguishing your baby's cries, to potty training, etc) and you earn points for each presentation you go to. You can redeem your points for packs of diapers, gently used baby clothes and even bigger items like gently used strollers and pack n plays.


----------



## gigglebox

Why haven't you shared your pics with the class? :cry: lol! Wow that's a really cool incentive program! How long are the classes?

Ds1 is turning 6 this weekend so I am busy planning activities, plus art stuff, plus I have to send a baby care package to my friend who is having her shower this weekend I can't attend :/ thinking about just going to give it to her in person though...no plans next week and it's spring break.

Uuuggghhhh really wanting to pee on tests!!! There is a very slim chance I'll hokd out until Thursday. Very likely I'll test tomorrow, especially if this bathroom business continues...

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Cppeace

Well, Gigs, I feel very sleepy which generally only happens after I ovulate. 
I thought didn't get several days of fertile, semi fertile CM like normal. Didn't get a positive opk, (Only removed the two negatives so my line would stop being dotted.)
The highest high (I mark from how dark the opk line is just to have a way to tell myself the status of the negative and some cases positive cause sometimes I'll have a positive and the next a darker positive. )
I started getting more creamy cm and feeling sleepy around cd 21. It was a day I had creamy watery mix. 
The temperature has been 98 ish or higher for the past 4 days so I definitely ovulated, exactly when is anyone's guess. It could be anywhere from cd 17-22.


----------



## shaescott

Guys omg my college friend just told me that she had a miscarriage a few weeks ago. She has an IUD (not a mirena, a different brand hormonal one) and she had sex ONCE during that cycle and she normally doesn&#8217;t let the guy finish in her but that one time she said f*ck it and she got pregnant. She said she *felt* pregnant and was having symptoms but she tested and it was negative. Then she started having heavy bleeding and she normally doesn&#8217;t get periods on her iud so she went to the doctor and they did a blood test and turns out she was pregnant, and she was having a miscarriage, so they like made sure it was complete and stuff. She&#8217;s only 18 so she knows it&#8217;s for the best but at the same time she&#8217;s kinda sad cuz that sperm had to jump that iud and happen to be on the right days to find an egg so she feels like that baby really wanted to be there but her uterus just wasn&#8217;t hospitable cuz of the IUD. I would be sad too in her situation. She told me when she was having the bleeding but she hadn&#8217;t gone to the doctor yet and she never came back to me and confirmed what happened, so I forgot about it until she told me today.


----------



## pacificlove

Talking about the moon again: my dog trainer friend never looks forward to full moons. She says the dogs in her classes always act slightly different on those days. Usually more naughty towards each other and their owners. She is the go to trainer for dogs with all kinds of behavior issues here as well as a world competitor. 

So there definitely is something to the moon in my experience from the way Logan struggles with naps and sleep during the last few days leading up to a full moon as well as my dreams. 

My hubby laughs...


----------



## M&S+Bump

Evening ladies, just popping in to check on everyone!

Ive been busy with new business and training and my new-found crafty hobbies and tbh have been trying to stay away from the internet!

Missed you all! Whats been happening? I aint reading the 100 pages I missed, someone will need to recap!

Here is my little squishlet on his first Ikea trip.
 



Attached Files:







A2E83DFA-B4BF-4296-88FD-AAF13DD758CF.jpeg
File size: 136.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Omg I am sooo jealous of Isaac! I still haven't been to Ikea!

Not a chance I'll remeber everyone...someone better at recapping should fact check...

Fluek and I have joined the active TTC'ers, both in the tww. CB had an early m/c after SO faiked to pull out, and now she is hoping for another sneaky baby but hubby isn't ready to actively try (although will be happy when it inevitably happens--he is proving to be bad at pulling out recently and right around a positive opk!). Cpp is in the tww right now as well. Keeps is pregnant with a boy! Hubby is displeased...dobs is dealing with a custody battle for A who has ADORABLE curls btw. He just came home from PICU but we haven't had an update since. J's life is full of excitement as always :haha: living with ex hubs while she tries to get back home m/can't go home yet cause crazy mom got her legally kicked out. Shae's college mates are having pregnancy drama, from a mystery hpt wrapper in the bathroom to an unfortunate friend who lost a baby recently (though she had the iud in). Pl is planning on ttc later this year. We have a new member bdb who just got a bfp! 

Not a chance i've remembered everyone...sorry y'all.


----------



## bdb84

Nice rundown, Gigs :lol: My classes are only 20-30 minutes long. I have another one tomorrow. I plan on stockpiling these points!

Shae, I'm sorry for your friend. One of my dear friends has a 10 month old right now that is a Mirena baby. 

Now I'll switch to my phone to post this morning's wondfo for you, Gig.


----------



## bdb84

Sorry, I forgot to rotate it.


----------



## shaescott

bdb that line seems to be darkening super well!


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, Shae. My lack of symptoms are always a concern for me very early on, so seeing this test this morning really calmed my anxiety.


----------



## M&S+Bump

No doubting that line! :thumbup:

Why was A in the PICU?


----------



## gigglebox

Dang bdb! That's a fantastic line!!! 

Y'all I couldn't wait any longer and just wasted a cheapie on 6dpo using very yellow vitamin pee :dohh: it's hard to see anyway and pretty negative looking, but, DUH it's 6dpo! This is the same test in different lighting.
 



Attached Files:







DFBA94DB-4365-4F5C-812E-46AF2BEBD309.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Flueky88

When I wasnt ttc and thought my bcp might have failed and took a test. I chucked out not long after3 to 5 minutes. I never thought to squint at it later. I rarely keep a test after 10 minute mark. 

Gigs, :rofl: poas addiction is real. Ah and happy early birthday to Des. 

You did a great job summing up.

Bdb beautiful line! I didn't ever get sore boobs. Nausea started around 6 weeks. I hear every pregnancy is different but your lines look lovely! 

That's really neat about those classes too.

Shae sorry for your friend. 

M&S what a cute little bugger :)


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and pacific. Full moon effects definitelty real!! Working graveyard shift with dementia patients. Very real!!!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

:haha: gigs, I&#8217;ve always been tempted to join church just to find a decent man with some half decent morals, all the ones I&#8217;ve come across are shits so surely the holy ones have got to be half ok right? But then decided I&#8217;d end up going to hell if I use church as my local pulling bar ? :devil: as for the test- knew you&#8217;d cave :haha: I so read your recap in one of those American voices from a tv series &#8220;come back next week to find out, is shaes roomy up the duff? Will keeps ever find love in the holy
Land? And if Js mad scientist concouctions finally made the bang!&#8221; 

Bdb- line&#8217;s looking great! I&#8217;m so envious of non morning sickness pregnancies, yuck first tri is rough :sick:

M&S - :wave: glad to see you back! Omg Isaac is gorgeous! I love IKEA did you get anything good? And most importantly did you get food there? X


----------



## claireybell

M&S hey :) your lil dude is soooo cute <3 love his face expression hehee! 

Nice sum up Gigs :thumbup: 

Ooooh Flueks nearly testing day ahhhhh!!!! 

Gigs we&#8217;ve all been there testing waaaay early Lol! I poas stv4/5dpo just by convincing myself i &#8220;couldve&#8221; ovulated earlier :haha: 

Keeps i LOVE that floaty dress, lace is just lovely, vintage, classic & slightly slutty lol love it! Are u freling baby movement yet?? Imay have mis-read.. 

I ALWAYS keep my negative tests at least for a day (in & out the bin) HAHA! Rifling through crap & getting left over dinner on my hand #shamefull :rofl: 

Soooo.. im still getting ov pains & its 23:11 atm, no more jiggy yet.. although, if i ov tonight or early hrs, i have 12 hrs! Mission non pull out! Last time it was cd17 of 2am no sleep so we jigged instead, but Nualas pg was cd14/15 i think.. was trying shettles method. I did my opk when i finished work earlier & it was blazing positive & came up whilst the control line was coming out aswell! Fx eeep!

Bdb that test strip is mega positive woop!! I had NO symptoms with Riley other than light browny spotting for wks on end but no boob pain, cramps, sickness nothing! Sickness kicked in between 6-7 wks but for period symptoms generally i have none either, im &#8216;A typical&#8217; as the Dr said to me once lol


----------



## claireybell

Flueks your so good not ogling your tests after the 10 min mark :)


----------



## claireybell

Gigs go to Ikea!! Dooooooo it haha! You&#8217;ll love their Meatballs mmmm


----------



## shaescott

My friend had strong pregnancy symptoms, she was so nauseous she was just lying in bed all day and foods she normally loves tasted terrible. She didn&#8217;t tell me about all this until today, she kinda keeps quiet about stuff she&#8217;s going through. She would&#8217;ve been a great mom, but she&#8217;s not in a stable relationship and she&#8217;s a freshman in college so it&#8217;s for the best. Still sucks ass. 

Another girl in my class in college has a 9 month old and she had an iud when she got pregnant. My old roomie told me she got pregnant and miscarried on the pill but she was getting light periods and didn&#8217;t know, she was like 3 months in when she miscarried. 
Kinda makes me wonder, all these young girls are so crazy fertile, and my family is supposed to be crazy fertile... I worry that SO or I have a fertility issue. Obviously that&#8217;s stupid because it&#8217;s called birth control for a reason, it&#8217;s supposed to work lol. Just makes me paranoid cuz bc failures keep happening to people I know. 

Keeps, loving the commentary! I&#8217;ve found that church-going guys can go either way. Many of them are still jerks. Not from relationship experience, just from acquaintances.


----------



## Cppeace

I personally made a list when I was single and looking for my other half, tired of dealing with jerks.
I made this list as specific as possible and it had 40+ points. (I don't remember how many exactly but it was more than 40 for sure. 
I would specifically ask questions either before meeting in person (If met online) or on first date to make sure the guy was worth dating. 
My guy, who I've been with for 6 years now, fit 95+% of my list. 
I have no regrets over turning away all the less than 70% of the list guys. I actually have few regrets in life period though so that could just be how I am lol

Anywho, was putting that out there for Keeps and anyone else who might be considering finding someone decent who fits you.


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps, I did go to a church once with intent to get back into church and find someone. However, I didn't realize how different the branches of Christianity can be. The first time I did that was the last. They didn't have a choir!!! I love singing the gospel, it's my favorite part. 

It does seem hard to find a good man though. Was uite fortunate to go on double date with DH, cousin, and her DH. My cousin hooked me up with a real "winner" before DH. I can't believe I even agreed to the double date.

CB ugh, I don't think I'll have a testing day. I'm having real wet feeling inside. I have a feeling AF coming tomorrow :(

Oh I have a few times looked agter 10 min mark, but rarely. I figure if something shows I can't trust if bfp or evap so why drive myself batty or battier ;)

Go mission non pullout :rofl:

Shae I wonder if their IUD is not in right?? Very odd. I wouldn't worry Shae as their are many women that have IUDs that work properly and doesn't mean infertile or trouble conceivng.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I agree, highly unlikely this will happen to you but IF it does, you'll be so very in tune with yoir body I doubt you'd miss you were pregnant. What can doctors do to save a pregnancy if it happens while you have an iud? 

Fluek I'll keep my fingers crossed af stays away for you! Af aymptoma can certainly be quite similar! Also I am very surprised you'd trust your cousin's taste a second time! Guess it's a good thing you did!

Cb even if you have tomorrow you still got in o-2 (or was it 3?) bd, so I think you're covered regardless! Still, I hope he slips up again! Haha I'm tempted to give your script a go and record it in my best announcer voice :p

Cpp wow that is thorough of you. I don't even know id I could think of a list half that size of requirements :-k this makes me wonder if I'm too simple... in my personality though I am definitely the "go with the flow" type, so maybe that's why...I'm fairly agreeable.


----------



## Cppeace

Oh I'm very go with the flow in most ways. I get along with most people, but I knew in a partner I planned to be with forever if possible, after too many jerks and other disappointments I made a list and made myself promise to not go out with or continue going out with anyone who fit less than 70% of the list. 
On my list was things like:
1) Has to be similar to me in intellect, 
2) Has to have similar spiritual beliefs or at least be accepting of my beliefs
3) Has to like animals and not mind pets
4) A max number of lovers they could have had depending on age
5) An age range
6) Height Range
7) Preference on hair color/complexion and such(These were the things I was much more lenient on)
8) Was into RPG or similar games
9) Was creative 
10) Protective
11) Caring
12) Expressive
13) Communicates well
14) Similar tastes in movies
15) Remembers things important to me

It was very detailed because I knew I deserved someone who gets me, deserves me and would love me for me.

I didn't play relationship games and wasn't putting up with anyone else doing it to me. But Being selective did keep me single for 2 years with lots of first dates and several dates I turned into good friends lol


----------



## gigglebox

Well that doesn't sound bad, two years isn't much time in the scheme of things and you got friends out of it! 

Oh I forgot...my aunt who is a poet had a chapbook piblished and my artwork is on the cover. Pretty cool! It's just a simple watercolor of mountains and unfortunately a lot of the image was cut off :/ oh well.


----------



## Cppeace

Well that cool about the book cover Gig! Congrats to you both.


----------



## shaescott

About friends IUD: when she was having the bleeding, she didn&#8217;t want to admit she thought she was pregnant so she said well maybe my iud shifted and is perforating and I was like dude go to the doctor like now. But turns out, it didn&#8217;t. It was still in place. The bleeding was from the miscarriage. They&#8217;re checking soon to make sure it&#8217;s still in place because they said contractions from the miscarriage could move it. As for what they can do to save the pregnancy, the options are to take out the iud, which can cause a miscarriage, or to leave the iud in, which risks it growing into the baby. Either way there&#8217;s a high risk of miscarriage. So at that point you take your pick and hope for the best. 

Cool on the book cover! My mom just released a new novel so she&#8217;s super excited about that. Yay for books!


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp i almost forgot about it but you reminded me as I remembered you are a published author:) and thank you! Honestly it's not my favorite piece but it's what she wanted.

Shae that's terrible, with so many women getting pregnant on it i wish they'd figure out a lower risk removal option...but i guess there's only one way out. it does seem like the company should investigate why their product seems to fail so often! Hmmm.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about your friend Shae.. esp when u think iud & coils are meant to be very effective against preventing pg. An old work colleague of mine fell pg on the coil, she did a couple of tests after some non-bleeds but it was neg, she was putting weight on & had pains etc, she eventually started bleeding tons & nearly passsd out in her bathroom, her hubby found her collapsed on the floor & took her to a&e, they did bloods & scanned her.. she was pg like nearly 20wks!! Baby had died at this point but noone would listen to her about wanting to get scanned! She was a curvy lady shall we say so no bump or anything really! She was mortified & hates herself for ages but the pain she had was the coil being pushed against her & the baby etc. Poor woman.. she did go on to have a baby girl 2yrs later though. Negligence. 

Anyhooooow.. Flueks - have u tested or has af crept up on you?? Hopegully not & weird wetness inside feeling is lotsa creamy pg cm ;) 

Gigs have u re tested this morning??? 

No mire jiggy uhhh! I fell asleep lol.. but, i was still having ov pains this morning but not really felt any since, i did another opk ten mins ago, a diff branded one but is a shade less positive? It could slmost be positive really, id of thought if ive ovulated the test would indicate loads less negative?? Il upload a pic! But if i have ovulated this morning.. i guess i have the 12 hr window, SO is messaging me atm saying hes horny haha it&#8217;ll be a quicky in the bathroom when he gets home ibet LOL! Im officially saying today is my ov day at cd17! 

Heres the pic

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1029955&stc=1&d=1522235699
 



Attached Files:







75DFEB32-A7AB-420E-A491-F87608D03173.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## claireybell

Gigs fab news on book cover :) how cool is that!!


----------



## bdb84

Gig- that's so neat about the book cover. Did you paint your profile pic? 

Shae- I hope your friend is healing well, both physically and emotionally. <3 

Cb- sometimes quickies are the best way to get the job done! Fx he forgets to pull out :coolio:


----------



## claireybell

Haha they are indeed Bdb! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies! 
Yes bdb I did paint my pic. Some might call me an artist  I don't :haha: jk

Haven't tested yet but will shortly


----------



## claireybell

Come on Gigs get ye pee on :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not sure what order these are going to load in But the one I think that has something of the line is taken at about 11 to 12 minutes. Counting this as negative but very curious to see what tomorrow brings!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3592.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 19









IMG_3590.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 17









IMG_3589.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

Well the upload quality is shoddy, can't see that whisper line I was talking about hmmmph. But it was on the first pic...

Eta : I bought the last wally cheapie at walmart today. They are out otherwise, and out of regular frer (only have digis now). Like a week ago they were fully stocked. Guess the local area is about to have a baby boom!


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs, I see something!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww thank bre! I'm already planning on taking another when Lev goes down for his second nap :haha: noooo self control over here!

Ooh also ladies I have no idea how it's possible as I've been eating terribly but somehow I lost more weight???! Very close to my first goal weight! If I'm not pregnant I'll be adjusting my goal to get down 15 more lbs, which will be my ultimate goal weight (that is, to be in the 130's).


----------



## Cppeace

Something is catching my eye Gigs. FX


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cpp! How is your weight loss going btw? I'm getting sucked into eating too many Easter treats :blush:


----------



## bdb84

WTG on the weight loss, Gig! And I think I see something on those tests. I'll be looking forward to you posting a new one!


----------



## Cppeace

Eh I've not been working at it lately.So not going well, but I'll be back to exercising often once I have a chance to learn to ride my bike.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok tell me again about your bike. I know there was something special about it...does it have a cart or something?


----------



## Cppeace

Well no, I had a trike but it simply doesn't work with my height. The trike has two baskets and is adorable. My bike, I had to get a 24 inch one cause my legs too short for a 26 inch one. I will learn to ride a normal bike as soon as my day off falls on a day not raining lol. 
I will be making my bike adorable as soon as I can actually ride it well.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I think I see a shadow but I&#8217;m gonna say I have line-eye at this point, so early on that is

CB looks like your surge is coming down! You might&#8217;ve peaked just an hour or two before that test, which would explain why it was so dark but not yet positive. Just a thought.


----------



## gigglebox

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/?u=222353

Does this link work? These are the tests on ctp, i think they're a lot clearer than what's uploading on here.

Testing again in an hour or so...wow I am so hooked on this. It's like scratchers :haha: I don't know why i'm torturing myself...if it's positive i'm in the dreaded "will it get darker or fade?" Stage, and if it's negative then I'm still stuck in excited nervous anticipation for the next test...

But if it IS positive, then i do have something to compare future lines to to see if they darken so...

So you see how my crazy mind works.

Fluek any update?


----------



## Cppeace

Something is catching my eye still.


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely negative this afternoon -_- pic is 6mins and 9mins. I hung around analyzing it until about 13 minutes then said screw it, a positive would have shown by now, and put it away. Definitely felt like I saw a faint something earlier but not this afternoon. Oh well. Onto tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







B42EBD67-E4AE-4E0C-974F-CB6085935FC0.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

Yes the link works, I can see something ever so there & not lol. This is what my test looked like from January :) fx gigs! Well done on weight loss :thumbup:

So we just jigged but i think its outside the 12hr window but who knows hey ho.. my latest opk is slightly lighter so i def ov&#8217;d at somepoint this morning. I did remind him to watch himself lol & he half did it in me & half out, slim chance but u never know haha! CM is slightly on the sticky side now.


----------



## claireybell

How many dpo you at Gigs? Your still early?


----------



## gigglebox

Cb definitely think the jig from before O was enough, this is just extra assurance ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Just a quick update. Will try to update later tonight.

AF is here:( going to keep temping to see how long my lp is. Mine was possibly only 11 days but I'm unsure on O date.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek will you be getting opk's for this month? Sorry af has arrived :hugs: 

Cb I am only 7dpo. Unfortunately I have to pee in a cup in the am all sneaky like so hubs doesn't know and test it later (probably when lev naps), which I hate doing...I hear it takes some time for hcg to degrade but I just feel like a fresh sample is the best sample!


----------



## TexasRider

Fluek sorry about AF.

Gigs still very early yet lol Im a few days behind you at 5dpo. 

Things here have been crazy my Granny has been super sick and weakened so she went to rehab at the hospital for a few weeks. Well she still isnt strong enough and we have to send her to a nursing home for a while- my mom is pretty upset as shes been at the hospital day and night and its hard to watch her get weaker etc. tolday she was pretty confused and kept talking about what clothes to put her in for her funeral. I just feel like its the beginning of the end for her and it makes me sad....


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs congrats on your art being a book cover :) 

I'm not seeing a line yet but still soooo early :) 

I have opks, I just never really noticed ewcm. I only use opks if i see ewcm. Unless I'm late on O I might test anyways. I'm conservative wuth my opks lol. I've had to with long cycles. 

Cppeace I hear you. My weight loss is stagnant as I'm totally unmotivated to work out. 

CB you still had one BD session was it 2 days ago? That's still fertile window :)

AFM today has just been a bad day. Don't even want to recap but AF was the worst of it. I know it's probably for the best but it still hurts. Sorry to be mopey. Anyways, i plan on indulging on some wine after DH gets home. 

Oh anyone heard anything from dobby? I hope she and A are alright.


----------



## Flueky88

Texas thanks. I hope you, gigs, and CB all have better luck than me this cycle.

I'm so sorry about your grandma. I hope something changes and her condition improves. If not, I really recommend hospice care. I do hope she doesn't need it though. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Tex so sorry to read this. I remember vividly when my mom got the phone call that her mom was deathly ill. I won't recap it but it's burned in my memory...losing loved ones is hard but the effect it has on the ones we are closest to can be very heartbreaking to boot. So sorry :hugs: 

Fluek you are conservative with your hpt's too :haha: ooooh a nice glass of wine sounds lovely. I could really go for some egg nog and run...too bad it's seasonal. I made my own once but it tasted to "light", not thick and heavy like the good stuff. Maybe I'll have to try again...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, what can I say I'm a "frugal" woman. Well, in some ways at least. I used to get aggravated with my dad for being penny pincher l but seems I've developed his frugality. :rofl:

I've never had alcoholic egg nog. I do like the virgin version bit I have to be in a mood for it. A nice big margarita on the rocks would really hit the spot though ;)

Oh and yes, you should try again sometime, to make egg nog that is :)


----------



## TexasRider

Ahhhhh margaritas..... i could definitely go for one or more!

My day has been equally shitty. The nursing home bit was the icing on the proverbial cake. Im glad tomorrow is my Friday


----------



## DobbyForever

We&#8217;re ok fluek. Just a busy work week. We were discharged sat morn, I was commuting from my mom&#8217;s Monday and Tuesday so A could stay home. We have min days today and tom so he&#8217;s in daycare. He did well. Cps was over today so I was flipping out trying to clean and then she didn&#8217;t even snoop around lol. Ten year reunion on Saturday. Ex hasn&#8217;t scheduled his visits so not my problem. Money woes. Only pumping 15oz now but I did say I wanted to stop at 9 months anyway. A is having a hard time readjusting to sleeping at home and my mom has my baby monitor so i&#8217;m Trapped upstairs at night lol 

But all in all nothing cookies and wine can&#8217;t fix literally had cookies and wine for dinner

I try to read and catch up but honestly the thread just moves too fast for me rn


----------



## mrs.green2015

I want to go back and catch up. Hopefully tomorrow when I'm not so sleepy. In the meantime, I'll update on why I haven't been keeping up. 

Saturday: Busy day with family and getting my archery bow sighted in for an archery shoot on Sunday. 
Sunday: Archery shoot all day. Sunday night feeding the boys I realized my book came from Amazon and I walk down our extreamly long driveway while DH is with the boys. While I'm out I realize there's a pitbull in our driveway. I assume it's the neighbors and tell it go to home. He stands in the middle of the road (busy country road people drive about 60mph) I run back up the driveway and tell DH to go rescue the dog and take it back home. Dog is super scared and nervous and it takes DH HOURS for him to get the dog on a leash and into his truck. It wasn't the neighbors. Was dumped there by someone. We call our PD. They won't take him because we live in the country. Call the sheriffs. They don't take animals. Call the county they say to "let the dog go because the shelters are full" like WTF let him go and get hit by a car?!?! Call a million other places who all say to let him go!!!!! By this point the dog is super sweet but we can't keep him. We live in a small house with two babies and nowhere to keep him. Our PD finally takes him. DH and I are crying because the dog is so sweet and was pulling on DHs shorts not wanting to go into the PD kennel. DH comes home. We cry. Feel terrible and feel like we did the wrong thing. 
Monday: call PD. Dog has been taken to animal shelter. Shelter is closed. We find our for sure dog is there and come up with a plan to check on him tomorrow and make sure the shelter is truly no kill as they say. Eat dinner. I get incredibly sick. I have these random "attacks" with stomach cramps, pain and nausea. I've had them for a few months now. Doc put me on meds a few weeks ago. It's obviously not helping because I had another attack. 
Tueaday: email doctor. Check on dog. We're told dog isn't going to be an adoption candidate because of him temperament (very scared of people at first). So he will be euthanized after 3 days. Husband adopts dog and pays $150 for him *face palm*
Doctor emails back and says I need an ultrasound asap. 
DH sleeps in living room with stray, I sleep in bedroom with our dogs. My female hound doesn't like him. 
Wednesday: DH takes dog to work and finds him a home!!!!!! 
I miss dog. ;(
Ultrasound complete. 
Doctor emails, I have Gallstones and need surgery. 
Tomorrow: go in for appointment with general surgeon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Intense greenie. Glad it worked out for the pittie, suspect his breed wasn&#8217;t doing him favors r_r, and sorry about gallstones. My coworker had those. I think idk i&#8217;m Self absorbed


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs will exSO's not scheduling visits negatively effect him in regards to custody? When will they be ruling on that?

Wow Green y'all have been busy! Will they be temoving just the stones or your whole gallbladder? I'm still convince mone is on the fritz even though they said after CT everything looks "perfect". I'm still getting random but light cramping (upper right side of my absomen) which seemed to come on after eating red meat twice this weekend. Oh well, they probably won't do anything until it's a major issue like what you're describing...so I won't push it, especially since I need to find a need dr anyway. Sorry just thinking as i type lol. Sorry about the dog drama but that's great you got him a home! Will the new owner help pay back some of the expense for getting the dog out of the shelter? It sucks to be out that money. A packed shelter and thwy jave him one day and still charge you out the ass to take back the dog you brought in. Shame. Makes me wonder if all shelters are shadey...like the one who adopted out a terminally ill cat to me -.-


----------



## claireybell

So glad A is discharged Dobs & hes getting on the mend! :hugs: Wine & cookies is the best tmt :) 

MrsG awww poor doggy.. <3 crappy you have gallstones, like Gigs said will they remove just them or the actual gall bladder? They removed my Mums gallbladder to stop anymore developing! Hope your feeling lots better real soon aswell & a swift recovery whenever they do surgery xx

8dpo is so early aswell Gigs lol i want to poas now - @ 1dpo :haha: i always found second or third morning pee more better for tests.. fx for something today my lovely

Oh Tex so sad to hear about your Gran, its hard watching it all go on & knowing nothing can be done.. lotsa love & hugs

Big hugs Flueks. Hope you enjoyed some Wine last night. Its gonna happen so hang there! How many cycles were u guys ttc before you fell pg with V?? 

I have a day off work today, holiday ive ecrued :) so il be doing my nails after lunch & then doing some cleaning & laundry lol so rock n roll haha! It gets done quicker with no kiddies around


----------



## shaescott

Tex I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about your grandmother. 

Green wow that dog story, poor baby! So glad he found a home, it&#8217;s terrible they were going to euthanize him at the shelter.


----------



## gigglebox

I know it's early cb, but I have a serious test addiction! Like seriously, I have 20 minites before I have to be somewhere, and I was thinking should I grab coffee and a bite or buy a test and take it in the grocery store bathroom? LOL! Logic won out and I got coffee, like, seriously gigs, you can't wait two hours? :haha: I am the worst.

Also i've totally rationalized testing early so I know what a negative looks like hahahahhahah


----------



## bdb84

Gig- I'm not seeing anything on your tests, but 7dpo is so incredibly early. I didn't get my first vvvvvf BFP until late afternoon 10dpo and even that can be pretty early, it seems. Fx<3

Texas- I'm so sorry about your grandmother. I hope the nursing home she is in will treat her with the utmost compassion. My maternal grandmother was in a NH prior to her death and we have nothing but kind memories of her stay there. Every time we went to see her, she was in good spirits. Her roommate was eccentric and always made her smile (to the best of her weakened ability). I wish the same for yours. <3 

Flueky :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about AF. 

Speaking of margaritas- I could go for a frozen one right about now. Even at 8 in the morning. :lol:

Dobby- Is ex entitled to standard visitation, or is it a bit more extreme given the circumstances? 

Green- I'm so glad that pit found y'all. <3 What a happy ending.

AFM- Today is my best friend's birthday so we are going to take the toddlers (she has one the exact same age as my youngest) to the beach and lounge around while the big kids are in school. Neat tidbit- I met her when our oldest were in 1st grade (5 years ago). They became the closest of friends and sparked our own friendship. At the time we also had 2 year old toddlers (my DD1) who were born a month apart, and they became fast BFF's (still to this day at 8 years old). Then she accidentally conceived her 3rd and two months later I did as well. So all three of our kids are the same age, in the same grades, and all close as can be. 

I'll be scheduling my first prenatal some time today. I look for it to be scheduled somewhere within the 6th week <3


----------



## claireybell

Haha you & me both Gigs :haha: love a good poas Me hehe! 

Ah Bdb how nice :) hope your friend has a lovely birthday & you all enjoy the Beach today!


----------



## bdb84

I got my first appointment scheduled for April 25th. It's going to be a looong wait, but I'm so excited. :cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

It'll be here before you know it! Are you going to tell your friend you're expecting? 

Test is developing but I'm not seeing anything so far :/


----------



## claireybell

Sometimes u gotta wait for the dye to fade down before any hint is visible eeeee excited lol! 

Ah yay Bdb! Thats my sisters Birthday aswell :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ugggh saw another crazy faint line on cheapie so used (read: wasted) a frer...definitely negative. I hate negative frer's. There's no giessing, it's just like, no. Not pregnant. And that dark solid line feels like the test is flicking you off :haha:

8dpo...got a solid line with DS2 on 8dpo but no faint line until 10dpo with DS1 and m/c...I will remain hopeful but I am not very confident we have the "first cycle luck" this time...

I also completely miscalculated how many tests I had! I swore I had 5 cheapies but I only found 2! Which means now I only have 1 cheapie and 2 frer's left...if I test tomorrow it will be with a cheapie and I will try to save my frer for 10dpo which has always been accurate for me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3613.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## claireybell

Rileys was 9dpo & Nualas was 10dpo but mega hazy.. how many mins was this one at? Before the 10min mark?


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah i think somewhere between 6 & 8 mins


----------



## Jezika

Weeesh it took me like a year to catch up.

Gigs I find your POAS addiction hilarious. Someone should do a research study on this phenomenon. I get it, though. My lowest point was probably squinting at a wondfo for about five whole hours cumulatively in one day. 

Ive suddenly forgotten everything Ive read even though I tried to remember to make certain comment, so now Im annoyed.

My only news is that my dad has gone back to Hungary, my best friend whos been TTC found out she was pregnant last week again and has had nice darkening lines finally. So exciting. Im going wedding dress shopping with her in a few weeks too, which Im sure youll be envious off Gigs! I think you should just lose your wedding band and go and try on some dresses by the way!


----------



## Jezika

Oh and were flying to Europe in May and Im soooooo scared about taking long flights with Tilly. We are flying overnight for both, but Im told not to expect to get any sleep myself (I still dont understand why not... Cant she just sleep on me or DH in a carrier and we sleep too?).


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah that seems odd to assume you won't sleep...? Unless Tilly's upset for some reason. Yeah I think I may at some point try on dresses under the guise of renewing my vows :haha: regarding tests I will say that though "I pee freely", I'm fairly decent at calling a negative when I see one. Especially nowadays. Congrats for your friend!!! So exciting! How did the visit with your pops go? Did he dote on Tilly?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby no worries. Also yum but i prefer cookie and milk and later wine and cheese ;)

So proud of your pumping!

Greenie ahh sucks about your gallbladder. I was kinda hoping that um, you were going to say you wrre pregnant instead. Anywho, hope you feel better soon.

Gigs, that sucks about lack of cheap tests. I wish I was seeing something but it's still early :)

:rofl: about your description of bfn control line. 


Jez Tilly will be 18 months. Unless she's super rambunctious, I don't think it'd be terrible. I think the jet lag would be worse. 

CB it was 13 cycles with one annovulatory cycle and one cycle I basically ntnp. So 11 full on I suppose. 

CB I do love cleaning when no one else is around. V hates gearing the vacuum so I try to do it when she's still at sitters. 

Bdb waiting for your first appt deels like torture! 

Oh and margaritas are the best! I prefer mine on the rocks though. Oh, I ordered virgin ones a couple of times in my first tri. The guy looked at me so funny and asked if I was sure :rofl:


AFM cousin's surgery apparently went well today. I'm very thankful. 

AF definitely here. Something about a failed cycle makes me research supplements lol. I've ordered coq10 as it was in the ovaboos I took when conceiving V. It's supposedly good for egg health and possibly sperm health. DH is on a statin and it might help with muscle aches from statin use. So we will both be taking it lol. I also had him start a multivitamin early this month. 

Had my glass of wine last night and we bought a large bottle today so I can have more tonight :)

Oh V also calls me "mom" sometimes. DH heard her today. Still not saying "dada". Hope it'll be soon for DHs sake


----------



## claireybell

Awww its lovely hearing &#8216;mumma&#8217; the first time <3 Riley was mumma first & it was months after before Dadda, Nuala said Dadda mega early but hardly ever says mumma lol probs as im with her all the time. She says &#8216;DAD!!!&#8217; Just like that lol cracks me up! V will say Dadda very soon no probs i bet :) 

Congrats on your friends pg Jez! Ive never been Wedding dress shopping or fittings etc.. maybe il do a &#8216;Muriels wedding&#8217; thing & go try loads on & get pics hahaa!

Where abouts you flying to in Europe? It Be lovely n warm then- unless its France or the UK (unless we&#8217;re having a random heatwave) 

Crack that big bottle of Wine open Flueks!! Does your hubs drink Wine? Im having a glass of Red & watching Bridget Jones Baby.. feeling happy, jel & hormonal lol! Im sure its the wine taking over :haha: 

COq 10 is also great for the skin Flueks, completely nothing to do with ttc i know lol! 11 months is still a really good amt of time to Concieve, took 5/6 months for Riley! Anything under 2years they reckon is average i think.. still frustrating i know :hugs:

Gigs did u pee on anymore sticks??


----------



## gigglebox

Totally just got a frer 3pack. They were out of wally's still :( I was there by myself and the compulsion took over. What could I do?!

So frer in the am, squinting in my near future...


----------



## Flueky88

CB yeah she said mama saturday and has decided to say mom instead. 

I'm waiting for DH to get home so I don't pass out before he gets home hehe. He likes some wine but it takes too much to give him a buzz he rarely drinks it. Oh I want to see that movie. Although seeing pregnancy and babies will send my ovaries into baby fever infinity :rofl:

It was 18 months as my cycles were longer. I think I saw on ff my cycles are 29 to 35 days since I had V. I know it's not the longest but I do hope it doesn't take as long this time. 

Gigs I mean might as well buy frer 3 pack. If poditive you won't do just one frer. I'm glad hpts have a decent shelf life.


Gigs how many ounces is Lev drinking a day? V is drinking 24 oz a day typically. She was drinking 30 oz until she got sick last week.


Well off to wash bottles as V went to bed a little early. So I can have a bit of me time. If it wasnt AF time I think I'd have a bath. Maybe next week :)


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly I never keep record...i think he has between 25-30oz, plus purees/puffs/chicken/whatever foods. I recently discovered he LOVES raspberries. I shared some with him the other day and he threw a FIT when I closed the container and put them away.

Anyway your cycle length sounds good to me. I hear ya on hoping it doesn't take long. I mean obviously that's what we all want...but it's like...TIME IS NOT ON OUR SIDE! Let us older ladies not have to wait as long :haha: but seriously now, I will be bummed if again I have an age gap larger than I was hoping for. With des & lev I was hoping for no more than 4 year or a little over...instead it became a little over 5. Oh well. Honestly Lev was worth the wait <3 

Fluek throw a tampon up in that biz and take that bath WITH wine!


----------



## Flueky88

Okay sounds like she's doing what she's supposed to. It's just kind of weird when they cut back on formula intake.

How cute he got upset about you putting the rsspberries up. I know it's not the best thing but V git seriously ill when I cut her off from some vanilla ice cream and frozen yogurt. Ice cream fiend like her daddy :)

Yes my cycle length is much better. I hated never Oing before cd 21. 3 weeks or more to O sucks. Not as bad as my 2nd post bcp cycle. It started like May 31st and didn't end til sometime in August. Yuck!!

Oh yes, I feel the same with V. I wish I'd gitten pregnant soiner but it wouldn't have been her so it was worth it. She's really amazing to me. Though I suppose we all feel that way about our children.

I mean I have one in, but I still feel icky bathing on AF. I'm weird :( 

Funny story. first time I tried a tampon, I was 16 and at my dad's. So no other women at his house. I put one in and felt so accomplished. I'd left the applicator in though. Finally took it out because it was so uncomfortable.:rofl:

I hope I gave you guys a chuckle at least :)

Well goodnight. DH should be home shortly and I'll get my wine on ;)


----------



## gigglebox

:rofl: omg that's hilarious! How long until you realized it was done wrong? I've been using them since my very first period when pads grossed me out (the feeling of them and seeing all the blood) so my mom insisted i try them and i loved them.

Cb something about Nu shouting at her daddy in a little baby voice with the accent melts my heart! I'm sure it's nothing like I'm imagining lol


----------



## M&S+Bump

Its 9.47am on the first day of the easter holidays and Im already homicidal.

DH has banned wine (we drink too much) and this time he is actually insisting on sticking to it.

Never mind #5, would anyone like any of the four I already have? Can do a good deal on shipping. Ill throw the husband in for free. Or swap all of them for a cat or three.


----------



## gigglebox

I'll take Isaac!!! You can keep the husband though.

9dpo, frer was extremely negative...another "f u". I don't think I'll get another chance to get away for 10 minutes to test again until Monday, and that's the day af is due anyway so I might as well just wait for it. At this point I feel pretty confident it'll be on time...like other than the negative tests I don't feel pregnant AT ALL and every time I am, I have felt different. Blahhh.


----------



## JLM73

just popping in to say :hi:
Been afk a few days
Exhubs is in super stress mode and being a grouch most the day , and I've been keeping busy with a few orders for crochet items
I'll catch u later today
:hug:


----------



## bdb84

Gig- 9dpo is still so early! Try not to get discouraged. :hugs: Is Lev short for Levi? Just wondering as that&#8217;s DH&#8217;s and my top contender boy name. <3


----------



## gigglebox

It's Levin actually :) 
Thanks :hugs: i know it's "only" 9dpo but in reality how I "feel" about being, or not being, pregnant doesn't really change the outcome...i am usually expect the worst but hope for the best when it comes to ttc. That said, with Lev I was pretty sure i was pregnant and just waiting foe the tests to show it! 

Blah I don't know. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jezika

So youre not feeling it Gigs? And as IF youll wait till Monday pffffft.

CB, Tilly shoots DAD! too (but mostly DADDA) and indeed its hilarious. She actually said mama first early on but only when babbling really, and then she started saying dada knowingly and had dropped the mama and its only just resurfaced and is actually meant to refer to me. But youre right, maybe its because Im always with her.

Tilly also says bye-ooh instead of bye and aaalways waits for the person to leave before saying it, even if she notices someones left who I wasnt even paying attention to haha. 

Cant rmemeber who asked but we are going to Hungary and UK. As for how it was with my dad here, it was nice and he fixed a bunch of stuff and seemed to really enjoy himself, but tbh he seemed more concerned with those things and with exploring the city on my bike than about spending time with Tilly, even though he had claimed he was thrilled to watch her while I studied. And i REALLY had to study, so at one point I actually took her into school to be watched by some friends while I studied, because I couldnt rely on my dad to do it. Bit sad, and similar story with my mum, who lives about 1.5 hours away from us but is so busy with work that she rarely ever sees Tilly, and when she does its for like an hour max. MIL in the other hand would spend all her time with Tilly if she lived in Canada. Its hard having literally zero help from anyone (other than fellow grad students from time to time!). 

Sorry for rambling.

J Im glad the orders are keeping you busy. Can you share pics of some of your creations?

Flueks I was also hoping Green would reveal a pregnancy :lol: Are you going to temp and use OPKs btw? I cant remember.

M+S eeesh sorry youre having a rough time. What did you decide on the weed thing btw? Its becomjng legal here in July. Exciting but useless to me while Im breastfeeding, which will be forever.


----------



## Jezika

Oh Flueks your tampon story made me giggle. Reminds me of when I was a prepubescent kid and found one of my mums sanitary towels (pads, for North Americans). I knew what they were for and wanted to be a big girl so I put it on and then discovered much much later that its not the sticky side thats supposed to touch the vagina. Id thought it was designed to seal the blood in by adhering to the lady parts.


----------



## Jezika

Oh man I also rmemeber another story relating to a sex book I found that belonged to my parents, but I think Ill keep that one to myself ha


----------



## shaescott

Haha I have a funny tampon store and a funny period story as well. 

When I was probably 11 or so, my mom said that she didn&#8217;t think I&#8217;d be able to wear a super tampon until after having kids cuz I&#8217;m so tiny (which is totally stupid thinking back, vagina flexibility has nothing to do with skinniness, so idk what got into her head on that one). Anyway, she said I&#8217;d probably have to wear light and regular ones. I didn&#8217;t have my period yet, I got it when I was 13. But I had a feeling she was wrong, and I wanted to prove her wrong. So one day while she was at work (probably the next day, so still age 11) I snuck into my parents master bathroom and there was a box of super plus tampons. I had a puberty book my mom had given me that had cartoon step by step of how to put one in, so I knew in theory how to do it. So I took the super plus tampon and I successfully put it in correctly, and it didn&#8217;t even hurt going in. I was so frickin proud of myself and was totally thinking haha I was right. Then i went to take it out, cuz I didn&#8217;t have my period so there was no reason to take it out. That was the hard part. Since I only had regular vaginal discharge at the time, there was nothing to lubricate it on the way out. At first I couldn&#8217;t get it out, I was pulling the string as hard as I could and it wouldn&#8217;t come out. Panicked a little there. Finally got it out, it was very uncomfortable coming out. Still proved my mom wrong though. 

Funny period story: I was in 8th grade and was surprised by my period. I put some toilet paper in my underwear cuz I didn&#8217;t have any pads or tampons with me. As I was walking out of the bathroom some guy said &#8220;nice period&#8221; and I was confused and thought I heard him wrong but when I went back to the bathroom the toilet paper was gone and nowhere to be found and I realized it must&#8217;ve fallen out and down my pant leg and he must have seen it come out of my pant leg. Luckily since when he said it I thought I misheard him, I wasn&#8217;t humiliated like I should&#8217;ve been lol. 

Gigs I&#8217;m sorry it&#8217;s not looking good this cycle. 

I had another pregnancy dream last night, I dreamt I took a pregnancy test and it was positive but I had left it for hours before looking at it so I took another and it was positive and I was upset but also happy. The dream as a whole was super weird and crazy but that&#8217;s obviously the important part, not the flying carpet or the magic growing tomato.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs pic I saw a shadow on your bfn yesterday when I changed the contrast


----------



## shaescott

I second Dobs on that, I did as well. But I don&#8217;t wanna get hopes up since there&#8217;s been no improvement on the shadow line since then.


----------



## claireybell

Hope you get to retest Gigs :)

Oh Jez that was me asking where abouts your visiting. UK yay! Will you be visiting relatives near/in Basingstoke? Haha Bless Tilly, the &#8216;DAD!!&#8217; Blurt out does sound funny! 

Nualas new found words & phrases are: 

&#8216;Go away&#8217; &#8216;its mine - no!&#8217; :haha: & &#8216;Coat on&#8217; if you have a coat on or hoody type xip up thing she tells you to take it off Lol love it! 

I remember finding one of my Mums Tampons when i was little & asking about them, i was mortified that you stuck them in ya girl bits Lol! I still only now wear Sanitary Towels, I prefer it to leave the body i guess lol

M&S tell me about it.. im 1 day in with Easter hols & already Riley is pushing my buttons! Hope the no-Alcohol policy lasts & if not, blame the kids :haha: but u can do it :thumbup: 

Ah Shae your having brooding pg dreams hehe! :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> It's Levin actually :)
> Thanks :hugs: i know it's "only" 9dpo but in reality how I "feel" about being, or not being, pregnant doesn't really change the outcome...i am usually expect the worst but hope for the best when it comes to ttc. That said, with Lev I was pretty sure i was pregnant and just waiting foe the tests to show it!
> 
> Blah I don't know. Hopefully I'll be pleasantly surprised.

Weirdly enough Gigs, the times i have been pg ive had a weird feeling of im sure i got/am pg this cycle & i was. All the other times of squinters & examing the tests of oooh was that a line i never had that feeling. I never felt pg or anything its weird, kinda like a pg sixth sense Lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Y'all are sweet but I never trust a tweaked line! 

Cb yeah that's how I feel too...i did have a moment of "well maybe...?" Today when i was getting emotion in costco of all places (basically a bulk grocery store) but i think I was just bummed/disappointed.

Oh well. Eating my feels (taco bell dinner). 

Shae that it tmi but also hilarious that you rebelled with a tampon hahahahhahaha

Cb i bet nuala is so "scrummy" as you would say <3 i want to hear her talk


----------



## shaescott

CB yeah I think especially after my friend getting pregnant and miscarrying on her iud, I&#8217;ve been thinking about it more, which is making me more broody. My mom says the hormonal IUDs other than the mirena have lower hormone levels which could be why, and since I have a mirena I have the higher levels preventing pregnancy, but idk if that&#8217;s true. Her specialty is family practice/internal medicine so her ob/gyn type information is not up to date. Either way, I worry about this being my last year of my IUD. Most common times to get pregnant on it is right when you get it or when it&#8217;s near expiration date, I believe. On one hand I&#8217;m scared of that happening and on the other I kinda wish it would, but unless I was due in early summer it would be very bad, I would miss clinical due to physical restrictions otherwise. So it&#8217;s best that it continues to work like it&#8217;s supposed to.


----------



## shaescott

Selfish post, sorry I feel like I&#8217;m all selfish posts lately 

I wanted to tell you guys cuz I didn&#8217;t know who I could tell w/o judging me considering I&#8217;m relatively skinny, but anyway, last night I bought a corset style waist trainer on amazon. I have a corset from when I was younger that my mom got me cuz my parents are into LARPing and medieval stuff, but it&#8217;s green and it ties/laces up in the back and the knot from tying it will show through my clothes as well as the color for some clothes. The lacing is helpful to tighten in certain areas and not others but I wanted one that didn&#8217;t lace. I actually found the corset yesterday and tried it on and it fit with the lacing of course cuz it can be adjusted but I wanted a nude colored one that didn&#8217;t have a knot making a bump show on my back. So I got a nude one online, I&#8217;ll post a pic in a minute as well as pics of me in the green corset bs without. I just don&#8217;t have a super well defined waist and am hoping that it&#8217;ll shift the little bit of fat I have there to my hips to make it better defined, and I&#8217;m okay with some fat on my hips, especially my lower hips but idk if it&#8217;ll travel that far. We&#8217;ll see. It wasn&#8217;t terribly expensive, only $25.99. I&#8217;m just worried about sizing cuz there was a big disparity of whether it ran small or large in the reviews. If it&#8217;s the wrong size I can always return it and get the right one, Amazon is generally good about that stuff I think. It&#8217;s got amazon prime so it should be fine.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh lets see Shae ;)


----------



## claireybell

Never had a taco bell, is it take out Gigs? I love take away lol! 

If i ever get a voice recirding of her chattering il see if i can upload haha shes all squeaky sounding <3


----------



## shaescott

Whoops sorry gigs, didnt mean to be gross :dohh:

Heres pics:

The waist trainer I just bought, me w/o corset, me w/ old corset
Dont mind my surgical incisions :/


----------



## shaescott

CB Taco Bell is fast food, like McDonald&#8217;s. Except Taco Bell is Tex-mex, they sell tacos and burritos and the like.


----------



## gigglebox

Jezika said:


> So youre not feeling it Gigs? And as IF youll wait till Monday pffffft.

Y'all know me so well it's embarrassing :blush: I just figured if this is my last chance to test before Monday, I'll give it one last try :dohh: vitamin pee strikes again! 

Shae it's very pretty. I have a black one somewhere but I don't use it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3628.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## shaescott

Gigs shadow line strikes again, huh? Or maybe it&#8217;s just my line-eye. Yeah, it&#8217;s probably that.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh i do love a bit of tex-mex mmmm yummers! 

Your corset looks lovely Shae :)

I can see a hazy line on that one Gigs.. could be the beginning of something as its early :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

I see it, then I don't see it. Pretty sure it's negative. Testing urge is out of my system now. I feel fairly certain no positive this month so I'll try to hold out until Monday, unless somehow I'm left home alone this weekend but that is extremely unlikely.

I am sooo tired. Counting down until bed time!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs sorry you are so tired. Oh and I realized after about an hour I think.

Jez haha it's so funny how our young brains think sometimes. Doing bbt and opks. I actually kind of enjoy bbt. Weird, I know.

Hope your trip goes well. I'm sure it wil though.

Shae seems odd your mom would think you couldn't habdle that tampon. Lovely corset!

M&S oof that's rough. Hope you can indulge in some wine.

J, hello :)

Cb it's be so cute to hear their accents:)

Sorry gtg.


----------



## gigglebox

I posted this as a question but i'll ask y'all too...when you get a positive opk, when do you call ov day? The same day? Day after?

Just wondering because if you assumed it's the next day and it's actually the same day, then your dpo for testing would be off...which would skew stats when women self report their dpo's for positive/negative tests...

Oh dear lord I'm obsessed. I'm so sorry y'all.

Cb are you officially in the tww?


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, I wait and see when my opks turn negative... and then call the day before onday I think? My opks tend to be positive for a couple of days before o though. I also always temp, so I can see if there is a temp jump to help me figure out o day.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I do same as michelle. I twst daily until negative andmy first negative day is 1dpo. I typically have 2 days of positive opk but not always :)

Gigs well we are on a ttc forum, we are all crazy and obsessed :rofl: I think most people in my real life wouldn't understand.

Michelle how are you and baby girl? Any plans to ttc again soon?


----------



## DobbyForever

Still too bogged down in my own junk to reply to people

But I thought this pic was funny

And these are my new highlights
 



Attached Files:







0CAC74D6-FE58-4563-8DD4-2F92EEEDD7C7.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 7









EA1A362F-9971-470C-B325-9A83B6E4E070.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I O within 8 hours of my darkest positive (I rest 3+ times a day though lol) which is usually a day after my first positive. I knew I Oed when the test line starts to get lighter

Sorry everyone else it&#8217;s not that I don&#8217;t love you promise


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs I tend to get two positives and ovulate either night of the 2nd or next morning. So I'd say within 12 hours of the true positive opk.


----------



## pacificlove

Lots to catch up on!

Green, I am glad to hear the putbull story turned out positive! You and your husband are kind :)

Jez, hope you had a good visit with your dad! 
As for flying, if Tilly sleeps well on one of you, I don't see why the 7 hour flight should not be pleasant. Bring lots of snacks... 

Logan said dadda first, mom followed a while later. Both words are now used intentionally (even throws in an "oma" for my mom). Recently his dad has turned into "daT", it's a hard T at the end. So funny.

Gigs, fx for the peesticks... Seriously, I do see that shadow but that's probably lineeye?

Can't recall anything else now... Past 10 on....


Oh, Shae! I like the green corset! Looks pretty!


----------



## claireybell

&#8216;Oma&#8217; lol bless Logan that&#8217;s very cute Pacific! 

Nuala says &#8216;Nana&#8217; for my mum but she also says Nana for Banana Lol

Flueks i loved temp tracking :) i love the science of it & seeing the temp shift!

Yes im officially in tww eeek! Bit scary.. :-/ im 3dpo today! Counting cd17 as my ov day AM as it was early morning, i read somewhere that the day you get your last positive opk its the day after..? Who knows but its 1dpo give or take a day or so! 

Gigs are u certain of your dpo? Could u be one less day dpo dya think?? 

Im off out to buy easter eggs this morning for our 7 nieces & nephews eeeesh pricey!!


----------



## M&S+Bump

CB Aldis - 89p per egg and they have treats inside and everything, not like cheapy ones.

Ive only ever seen one positive opk and counted that day as ov because it was totally negative two hours later. My period came two weeks after so I was right. My CM tells me pretty accurately.

I too have always had a sixth sense that this time is it - when tracking! I usually have a strong feeling by 4-5dpo. Elisabeth, we were ntnp but Id only had one period after Nat so didnt think anything of it that I didnt have another, Im very irregular anyway and he was only 7 months. I saw the tests and the notion popped into my head to test - and well, wouldya look at that?! I think I was about 18dpo, I worked out after.

Shae, I dunno about waist trainers but youve so little body fat that tbh Im not sure its likely to make any difference. You have a great waist. Honestly - working out, is likely to be the only way to change shape. Something that strengthens your core - I did Powerhoop for a while which was amazing.

Bbl - baby crying, just for a change...


----------



## gigglebox

Sha I agree with m&s, do some trunk twists!

Cb I was thinking about what you said...about dpo. I know exactly about when I ovulated which was in the evening due to extreme pain, but it lingered into the next day. Pain was a lot less though...but i looked back and something similar happened with Lev, and at that time I cpunted the following day as O day. So I guess maybe I could be off by a day? 

I hubs called to say he'd be staying out late so y'all know I had to test again :haha: it was sooo negative, the test line was WHITE. It was like "bitch, ain't no dye reacting to this strip. STOP TESTING GRRRL, you barren!"


----------



## gigglebox

That test was giving me some major sass y'all.


----------



## Michellebelle

Lol gigs.

Love the highlights, Dobs!

As for TTC, I am getting a little broody Fleuks. But I don't want a newborn anytime soon again! I think we maaaay start ttc next Jan, that way kids would be at least two years apart. I have to admit... I miss being pregnant. I liked the attention haha. My brain forgets about the extreme tiredness and the nausea though. 

Baby girl is doing good though! She's really happy and starting to show signs she wants to crawl. She wants to grab everything she sees too. I'm really enjoying this stage.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Moch that is so cute <3 i find that infant stage is rough, then from 3 months on i love every stage better than the last. I'm with you though...not looking forward to another infant (except the cuddles). 

Dobs I also like the highlights! And the little bit about the walkie talkie. I was trying to guess what they were...gonna quiz hubs now


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the walkie talkie thing made me laugh. Your highlights are super cute. 

M&S I plan on doing exercises as well. We&#8217;ll see what happens. If it doesn&#8217;t work, at least it was cheap-ish.


----------



## DobbyForever

K last selfish post I will actually sit and catch up tom

I&#8217;m really nauseated over my high school reunion. It&#8217;s tonight. I hated high school. People were racist and shitty and I tried to kill my self. But my stepdad and two friends keep pressuring me to go. I already paid and got a new dress and highlighted my hair, but my social anxiety has been flaring up already. I hate my body right now, I&#8217;m still physically and emotionally drained from my ex and the hospital, I don&#8217;t want to face people who told me I should drop out of high school as a freshman because I would be a teenage mom by junior year because i&#8217;m Black as a single mom. And I don&#8217;t want to shave my legs. And then now my best friend is bringing her abusive ex boyfriend. Idk sigh i&#8217;d legit rather just spend time with my family because both brothers go back to college on Monday and tom we have this dumb picnic thing so today we were thinking of going to the beach to hunt Pokémon lol. HKckxticyi

What would you ladies do? Nut up and drink til you forget you don&#8217;t like 90% of the first list or skip it


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- I plan on going to my high school reunions to brag about how my life is great lol but thats just me. Like Id bring my husband and kids and stuff. Is it the kind where you cant bring kids? If you really dont wanna go then you dont have to, but I worry youd regret not going, especially considering you already spent money on it. Do they have a bar at the reunion?

Okay I have a TMI thing to say relating to sex, so if youre squeamish dont read this lol. 


Spoiler
So last night SO wanted to try anal and I agreed... it wasnt painful for me but it wasnt actually pleasant. For him, of course, it was great. When he finished, he literally saw Jesus. Literally. He saw Jesus, in white robes, arms outstretched, in a burst of colors. He has never made noise when he came before, but this time he did. Like Jesus, did he die for a second or something?


----------



## DobbyForever

It&#8217;s at a bar. It's so trashy vomit


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, skip it. Tell your friend you're feeling sick. That is what I would do. I just absolutely hate obligations and at some point I decided if I really don't want to, I'm not going to. And having family time instead of time with a bunch of asshats sounds like a good way to spend it. 

I skipped mine. I found out a group of people I wouldn't have minded saying "Hi" to went out for drinks after and I wouldn't have minded that but to see everyone who shunned me and trwsted me like I was a freak like why bother.


----------



## TexasRider

I went to my reunion but it was a super small school and like 20 people showed up. Then a few of use went to Applebees for drinks after. I was pregnant with Tabs then but super early... hadnt missed my period yet. I remember getting super hot and nauseous while getting ready and then at dinner only ate like half my food before feeling repulsed. I had my last Margarita for the pregnancy that night too lol.

Afm we took Tabs to chuck e cheese today and it wasnt that bad. She had a blast. My granny is still at the hospital. We were supposed to go to nursing home today but she got a uti And pneumonia so we are still at hospital. Her mind is pretty bad. She just asked me where her breakfast was and its like 5pm. Im like Granny its dinner time.....

8dpo for me. Just trucking along. Oh and Im under 160! Granted its 159.8 but still!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I'd skip it, I skipped my 10 year too... So yeah... I am for skipping.

Shae, you make me LOL. Dh was Just about the same. Haha. Try with some stimulation to the "front end" next time and you'll have a different experience maybe.


----------



## DobbyForever

Going =\. Thats what alcohol is for?
 



Attached Files:







24F9E5B7-A972-429E-940B-8720E147F2C9.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- go get it girl! You look awesome! Don&#8217;t be afraid to leave early, though. If people are still being jerks and the booze isn&#8217;t making it better, you don&#8217;t have to stay and let them put you down. 

PL - we did try that but I could barely feel it over the intensity of the pressure. Kinda like how if you have a sprained finger and then someone smashes your knee with a metal bat and shatters your kneecap, you probably won&#8217;t feel the finger anymore. Except in this case the shattered kneecap comes first, and you don&#8217;t even notice the addition of the sprained finger. Am I making sense?


----------



## gigglebox

Ok I skipped the spoiler but of course I HAD to go back to see if I was right and I was. 

Omg Shae that is too funny. My suspicion is he's been thinking about it for some time and it was better than he anticipated. Glad it wasn't painful, that is unusual for the first time! My advice: clitoral stimulation.


----------



## gigglebox

Dayum Dobs, looking hot!

Tex, heck yes! It's sooo satisfying hitting lower weight milestones. Do you treat yourself to anything for motivation? Like non food rewards?

Y'all I made it theough the day without testing. This is quite the accomplishment for me.

I also nearly lost my wedding set (and another ring) in a field today when hubs and i took ds1 for an easter hunt. I took the rings off and set them in my lap to put on hand lotion, then forgot to put then back on. When we got to the place and parked in the grass, i stood up and out into the grass the flew. It was hours later I realized it--we had left and were ib the city when I remembered! I was panicking but eent back and by some miracle I found them! The diamond on my solitaire caught my eye first; it landed straight up like it was on display. Crazy luck (or God? :p ). The rest were close by. 

And through it all I was back and forth between these thoughts:

Omg my grandma would kill me if she knew i lost her ring (she gave me the solitaire)

Maybe if insurance covers it i can pay off bills

Omg i'm losing my ring and will have to pay bills and i'll never have a ring this pretty again

Omg even if i have a fertilized egg floating around it's never going to implant because i'm freaking out and too stressed 

:crazy: sorry i hate when i write like this is a journal vs a forum.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes, Ive been buying new clothes when I have time to look. I got new bras and some panties from Victoria secret and then got some shirts and pants for work.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- yeah that&#8217;s what we tried, it didn&#8217;t help much unfortunately. And it wasn&#8217;t really the first time, it was just the first time that lasted more than a minute before I&#8217;d had enough. The first time I legit fainted.

Glad you found your ring set. I would&#8217;ve freaked as well. 

Tex- awesome that you got new clothes! Is that because of the weight loss? Before my grandmother died my mom had lost a bunch of weight and got a bunch of new clothes. Unfortunately when her mom died she gained it all back due to stress eating. She still hopes to fit back in them someday.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes, i literally had nothing to wear to school cause all my pants were falling off my butt. Im hoping to keep it all off but I know if I go back to eating carbs at the level I used to I will gain it all back and then some probably... there has to be a happy balance somewhere


----------



## Jezika

I came on here to vent about my stupid online shopping experience on the Gap website (spent over 30 mins selecting items before realizing I was on the US site somehow, then another half hour selecting items on the sh*tter Canadian site, and then the ******* thing wiped my shopping card right as I was about to pay! Screw them! My child will go nude! Jk she has too many clothes) but you guys distracted me and made me feel better... till I just wrote the above out in parentheses and got angered again.

Anyway, Gigs Im so glad about your ring and I actually totally dig your journal-like posts. Also Im proud of you for holding out on testing for 24 hours (though was it actually 24 hours, hmm?). Im sorry to say I cant see a line, but its only a matter of time, damn it. 

Shae your story was hilarious. I guess you put the hole in holy experience. I am actually very reluctant to do that particular deed, even though it makes me reach O (not that O) extreeeeemely quickly. The key is to completely relax your body. Anyway, good job, old girl.

Tex your weight loss is so impressive. You must be loving having new clothes. Im sure its a good motivator to keep the weight off too.

Dobs your hair looks awesome and Im stealing the walkie talkie thing. Also Im dying to hear how the reunion was. I missed my 10-year one because obv I live overseas, but my 20-year one is coming up in a couple years. Doubt Ill go, for same reasons. Plus i can pry into peoples lives well enough on Facebook so why bother.

Speaking of Facebook, did you know kids these days think its for old people?!?!

Michelle I agree with Gigs that anything from 3 months up just gets more and more delightful. I love that Tilly is running around and trying to do and say things. Tbh Im delaying TTC#2 because Im petrified of having to go back to the infant stage, not to mention with a toddler too. But I do kind of miss pregnancy, especially now that my bestie is preg. Of course Im forgetting how much the nausea and disturbed sleep and inability to walk or dress myself sucked.

PL I love the daT. I think toddlers are the absolute cutest when they try to talk. 

CB Im not going to basingtoke, Just London and Essex. Im already hating the thought of travelling around so much! Im gonna have to convince friends in the Stoke to come to London if they wanna see us. Im totally gonna pull the child card, since my two good friends there dont have kids :p 

Re: ovulation and OPKs, Ive always been baffled. Ive read that it happens just before OPK turns negative and also that it happens within 12 hours of first positive, even if it remains positive for days. Annoying. Thats irrelevant to me anyway coz mine never looked totally positive. But at least we usually arent going to be more than one day off. Who am I kidding... in the ttc world thats like a month. But for normal people... well, normal people dont even know what half this shit is. My other BFF has been ttc for 1.5 years and she still knows nothing about ovulation, testing etc. We talk about it from time to time and shes with a fertility clinic but still seems clueless about it all. Im not judging, coz in fact thats probably normal. Someone should make a documentary about us TTCers. I bet I could think of a really catchy title for it if I could be bothered. Meh.


----------



## Jezika

Oh my god please dont hate me for my long posts. And dont feel bad if you dont read them. Looking at the above, Id definitely be like f*** that


----------



## shaescott

Jez I&#8217;m glad it&#8217;s a pleasant experience for you lol. Kinda makes me think about how I&#8217;m reluctant to exercise but I always feel really good afterwards. Regarding the documentary, they could always start with an episode of &#8220;my strange addiction&#8221;. As for Facebook, people say that but I still see a ton of my classmates on Facebook. My little sister didn&#8217;t want to make one, though. So maybe it&#8217;s kids born after 2000? Who knows. 

My sister set up a bunch of April fools pranks which I realized when I got up for a snack and opened my door and walked into a piece of paper that she&#8217;d hung from my door frame. So I went into her bedroom and wrote &#8220;HI&#8221; on her forehead in red dry erase marker. And put tape on the bottom of her mouse. She&#8217;s obsessed with her computer, she&#8217;s always on it. Maybe now she&#8217;ll take a break :haha: I wanted to use food coloring for something but I couldn&#8217;t find any in the cupboard.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ftr going was a bad idea


----------



## shaescott

Oh Dobs I&#8217;m sorry it didn&#8217;t go well :(


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Dobby you look super hot hun! Sorry the Reunion was a bummer.. i hope you left in style with some witty f**k u comments! 

Fab news on more weight loss Tex :) such an amazing accomplishment being just under your target weight! Good for you purchasing some new bits

Ohhhh Gigs thank god u found your Rings :shock: i bet you had that panic kick in the stomach feeling, i get that everytime i forget mine somewhere or think ive left my hair straighteners on when im out :haha: sorry your last test was neg hun! 

Haha Jez, yes def pull that card & get them to come upto London.. its not that far really from the South! 

Shae u naughty minx Lol! Was this an Easter treat for the boyf?? Ive only ever let SO attempt sticking his finger in & that pinched lol! I&#8217;l be having no more of those shennanigans, just the normal hole for me 

I went out to my friends last night & had this pasta fajita thing with garlic bread & we had wine, i didnt drink that much & didnt really feel drunk.. mini hang this morning! Mainly headache urhh!! Still,.. easter egg hunt today at the inlaws for the kiddies, Rileys excited! 

Happy Easter ya&#8217;ll <3


----------



## shaescott

CB- that &#8220;pasta fajita thing&#8221; sounds good, makes me hungry. Sorry about the headache though. 
As for the &#8220;naughty minx&#8221; stuff (that made me laugh): It wasn&#8217;t an Easter thing, but definitely a treat for him, and I much prefer the normal natural areas. The &#8220;treat&#8221; made me feel dirty and used, despite how accommodating he was. Not so sure he&#8217;s gonna get that treat again, by no fault of his own, it just f*cks me up mentally for some reason. No clue why, it&#8217;s confusing to me. 

I was having an awesome dream during my afternoon nap and my sister woke me up during it because the pizza had arrived and it was very disappointing cuz I wanted to know where that dream was gonna go. I was in London with Hermione Granger and the HP guys (obviously Hermione was the most important in the dream because I love her) and we were looking in the back of stores for the entrance to diagon alley (idky in the dream it wasn&#8217;t behind the leaky cauldron but apparently it was in the back of a regular muggle store). We couldn&#8217;t use our wands yet, it was like we knew the spells but couldn&#8217;t perform them. I love/hate how my first thought in the dream when someone wouldn&#8217;t show us to the back of the store was to use the imperius curse, like Jesus that&#8217;s not okay, that&#8217;s an unforgivable curse! But all that happened was I said it with my wand out, cuz like I said, I couldn&#8217;t do spells. When I said it and nothing happened I remembered I couldn&#8217;t actually do it lol. Whoops. Anyway, it&#8217;s just a stupid dream, it doesn&#8217;t matter. Just wish I could&#8217;ve finished it.


----------



## claireybell

Haha i love dreams like that! Id love to be a real witch & get to study at Hogwarts lol im sad :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Jez I love your long posts, I really appreciate that you respond to everyone. I HATE doing most things online where you have to make a payment. There are so many steps, write your email, confirm your email, type these random letters so we know you are a human, oh you did that wrong, try this other set of random letters...rrraaargh i much rather shop at a store. unfortunately the best stores (like carters for example) are 45 minutes away.

Shae i hate when that happens, being woken from an interesting dream. Happened to me the other day.

Nice new pic cb!

Oooh tex i'm jealous! I need bras pretty badly.

Oh Jez I actually made it 35 hours! Just tested now though; bfn :( definitely out now. Hoping someone brings good booze to easter so i can partake.


----------



## gigglebox

For your viewing pleasure. It kind of looks like a faint line on my phone but nothing irl. I should be 11dpo, possibly 10, we'll find out when af shows (should be 12dpo).

Feeling ok about it...bummed but also ok with a little bigger age gap between 2&3, and also I'll be closer to a year out from last birth which is what was recommended.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3635.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## claireybell

If u are 10dpo Gigs.. my ultra faint nothing line with Nuala was later morning/early afternoon of 10dpo :thumbup: i can see that line you say about on the pic


----------



## gigglebox

Do you have a pic of your first pos test with her?


----------



## JLM73

:bunny:*HAPPY EASTER ALL!!*:bunny:


----------



## bdb84

Happy Easter everyone! Weve had a crazy weekend so far and have only been home long enough to all go to sleep. Im about to head to church and to one last Easter get together and then Ill be able to properly post.


----------



## TexasRider

Soooo my temp took a decent dip today. Insert eye roll here. But to be fair I did sleep in my kids bed last night after starting out in mine and her waking me up at 2 am. Took my temp at 7:30 and then adjusted it to normal time of 5:30. Soooo it may not be super accurate but oh well.


----------



## claireybell

I think it maybe on PhotoBox poss.. il have a look, gimme 5


----------



## claireybell

Found it Gigs!! The upload quality is abit naff but its so not there but it was Lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030257&stc=1&d=1522593226
 



Attached Files:







AC4CBBE2-F87D-4089-9443-BEA0FAA7B4C2.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb! i'll keep the hope alive but not going to count on it. 

Isn't such a bummer that when you don't get pregnant not only do you have to deal with that disappointment but you also have to deal with af giving you that extra slap in the face? 

Hope y'all have a lovely Easter today :) DS1 is playing with his new birthday toy and loving it. It's one of those stand up sports things that is constructed out of basically pvc pipes and some cloth; has baskets and mini basketballs, also converts to a thing you can pitch baseballs into; also has a mini net below to kick a mini soccer ball into and hit a hockey puck into. I found it on clearance at walmart for $9! I hate to be so cheap for his bday but he doesn't know the difference and he is loving it!


----------



## shaescott

Happy Easter everyone!

What is everyone cooking? Or are you going out, or is someone else doing the cooking? 

I&#8217;m in charge of Easter dinner because my mom has a big deadline coming up with her writing (she writes novels, short stories, etc.) and my dad literally asked me to remind him how to boil pasta so he&#8217;s not the ideal person to cook anything except steak (he&#8217;s pretty good at steak and burgers). 
Anyway, I&#8217;m lazy, so I&#8217;m making spiral ham lol, just needs to bake for 2 hours to heat up, already being pre-cooked and all. Then for sides I&#8217;m making roasted potatoes, roasted baby carrots, crescent rolls (from a pillsbury can), and salad. I would&#8217;ve rather been in charge for Christmas dinner to be honest, I love making stuffing and mashed potatoes and everything. But I looked up what people make for Easter and apparently stuffing is not on the menu.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs sorry about bfn. That toy sounds awesome, never would&#8217;ve thought that&#8217;d only be $9, sounds super fun!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Des toy sounds fab! Riley would love it!! Im still keeping everything crossed for you Gigs :)

Mmm your Easter munch sounds yummers Shae! We had an Easter egg hunt for 6 Grankids & adults at SO&#8217;s mums house today, Riley ate so much crap & choc it made me feel ill for him Lol oh well not Easter if they dont eat it for brekkie, lunch & tea :haha:

Tomorrow im doing a half shoulder of Lamb in my slow cooker & doing roasties etc.. drooling thinking about it haha! 

So my boobs have been achey today but not to get excited but im having a teeny bit of cramps & spotting.. i know im only 5dpo (already omg) but Rileys spotting started at 5dpo do ye never know :shock:


----------



## shaescott

Oooo CB how exciting, can&#8217;t wait for you to start testing! We always have an egg hunt around the house, and we have Easter baskets hidden as well. Lots of chocolate, but I haven&#8217;t started eating any of it somehow.


----------



## claireybell

Ah get munchin on that chocolate Shae hehe! I think its lovely doing egg hunts :) is their many of your in your house doing the egg hunt, siblings/cousins?


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry can't go back many pages. 

We celebrated Easter on Friday since DH was off that day and not this weekend. Just had a few eggs "hidden" in V's playroom. They had little snacks in them. 

Today, I went to my in-laws and watched my nephews egg hunt. I ate a bit there as I was getting hungry. However, I prepped a lasagna this a.m. while V was napping and it's currently in the oven :) yummy

V didn't really get much, a little horse, bunny, shovel and bucket. She's a bit young for Easter stuff, but she enjoyed seeing her cousins. 

Gigs, not seeing it. I still think 10dpo is a bit early. I know how you feel though. In rare events of early testing, I feel defeated if I get a bfn. Oh and yes AF is a real slap in the face after being defeated by bfn. I mean, couldn't we get something pleasant at least??

Shae that dream sounds interesting, I hate when I'm woken up when a dream is getting really good.

Oh and Shae with you surgery and issues with your pelvic muscles. I probably wouldn't really do anal. I could be wrong, but I'm thinking it could mess things up. 
Jez no apologies for long post. I read this morning, but for whatever reason my brain is drawing a blank. I'd love to see a picture of Tilly sometime if you don't mind :)

CB hope you get bfp!!

J, hello and Happy Easter :)

Texas awesome about the weight loss. It does feel good getting new clothes celebrating your body :)

Dobby, yeah, I didn't go to my reunion. I mean anyone I want to keep in touch with I do. I've learned that life and time is too precious to waste on doing things you don't really want to do just because you feel "socially obligated" to. Sorry, it went poorly :(

Alright, sorry I didn't go back further and only recalling what I read earlier. Happy Easter everyone :)


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later but
Cb what are roasties?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks you&#8217;re probablg right about that :haha: they never told me anything about it but still, yeah


----------



## claireybell

Roasties are roast potatoes, roasted carrots etc yorkshire pudding (batter puffed up when cooked in oven) i luuuuuurve crispy roast potatoes mmm basically anything thats cooked & crisped up in the oven :)


----------



## gigglebox

That's why my easter lacked! Potatoes! We had ham for days. Ham dip, ham sliders, spiral ham...and eggs galore--in the potato salad (oh look i lied--well roasted potatoes would have been better), in the regukar salad, deviled eggs, and pickled eggs (only soaked in beet juice...not very good). Some other rando dishes. Ham dio with crackers and the sliders were my faves. We also made and had cupcakes in des' honor of course--he ate two and a crap load of other easter candy junk today. I'm with you cb, surprised he wasn't sick from it all!

Cb fx on a positive test in the very near future!!! Signs sound positive!

Awww fluek how cute to see all the kiddos hunt for eggs. That makes me excited for when this round of babies (lev and cousin and our close friend's kid who is basically a cousin) are old enough to "get" the holidays and be amped up for the festivities.


----------



## bdb84

So much to get caught up on!

Our weekend was so busy! It was our first full weekend with my step-son. I was worried that he would have a hard time with the new schedule (after not having spent the night with us, to staying overnight 3 nights in a row), but he did so well. It was sad taking him back to his mom, but we get him again next weekend, so we have that to look forward to. 

One good part of having a blended family is the added/extra/bonus family you get with it. We had an Easter get together with a different side of the family every night and our kiddos were so spoiled with love (and candy). We even all went out to my ex-in law's ranch on Saturday. Not everyone can say they still get on so well with their ex and their ex's family, but it just works for us. It's actually really nice that my ex-husband and my fiance could pass as genuine friends. I know that makes life so much nicer for the kids. 

I am going to go try to get DD2 enrolled in a 2 days a week preschool. My older daughter went to this preschool for two years as well and it was so nice. The spots fill up fast, though, and I chose against waiting in line early on this AM, so my chances of actually getting her a spot are slim. We'll see, though. 

I'll update more when I get back.


----------



## gigglebox

What a lovely family dynamic! Hope you get a spot in the preschool. We put ds1 in part time at first and found it to be a great transition into full time kindergarten.

Afm i am admitting defeat this cycle. Haven't tested again and af isn't here yet but (without getting too detailed) i get this sore vag feeling right before af and it's happened so like 99% sure we didn't catch this cycle. 

Ttc is so frustrating...I mean just that chances to conceive are so few and far between. I mean 12 CHANCES a year at best! Never mind long or anovulatory cycles. And odds are completely against even the healthiest of couples. 

Don't mind me just having a pity party lol


----------



## bdb84

Gigs- I'm sorry :hugs: It really is such a crapshoot and oftentimes so unfair. A large chunk of my family already knows about me right now, but I've intentionally kept the news from my dear cousin. She has an 11 year old, but has struggled with secondary infertility for 10 years now. They cannot afford IVF and have damn near exhausted every other option :( She's an amazing mother and it's so unfair that she has been unable to conceive again. I always feel like it's a slap in her face when someone else in the family gets pregnant- often without trying or trying very little- but yet she always manages to express genuine happiness for everyone. 

I was able to get DD2 enrolled! I'm surprised because normally the spots fill up within an hour of open enrollment. DD1 was loads ahead of DS when they both entered Kindergarten and I'm confident it's because she spent the two years prior in preschool. Not going to lie, though, it will be nice to have two days a week to myself before this baby arrives, too. :blush:


----------



## claireybell

Get the wine out for your pity party Gigs lol! Your still in as long as af hasnt arrived! 

I had Riley in a great preschool/day nursey & places filled up quick aswell, i think it brings them on in leaps & bounds as they say! Plus its good for them to interract with others that aren&#8217;t family members :) Nuala loves her childminder.. shes abit poorly today, cough, snotty & just clingy & off her food, praying its not Chicken Pox as its going around Rileys school! 

I be testing in a few days eeeeek crazy how fast this tww has gone, probs because of the Easter break! 

Im peeing LOADs today which i know is impossible as a pre pg sign as im only 5ish dpo lol

Im slow cooking lamb today, the house smells lovely ;)


----------



## TexasRider

Trust me Gigs- I feel ya.... have a pity party.and wine... it helps haha 

Bdb glad you got into the preschool! We got my daughter into head start when she was 3 due to her speech issues. We made way too much money to qualify normally but since she was considered a special ed student due to speech we got in automatically since the school has to serve a certain percentage of special ed students regardless of income. It was a full day of school 5 days a week. And she rode the bus up to my school campus at the end of the day so it worked out perfect. Shes doing so good in kindergarten this year and I know its due to everything she learned in headstart for 2 years. I wish Texas had free preschool for every kid in the state but lets face it, they have a hard enough time fully finding public education as it is now. Our pay is terrible and insurance is too. Now depending on the district you work for they may pay a good deal more than state base but mine only does $1500 above state base which isnt much. So it looks like Texas ranks pretty high on salary but really its the bigger city districts inflating the numbers cause they pay more. I could make $15-20k more just by moving to Dallas area but i hate traffic and all that mess...

10 dpo and nothing to report on that front....


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh fx cb! Frequently peeing was a sign for me with ds1. Ohhhh i hope this is your month!

Bdb how rough for your cousin. I hope your pregnancy is well received by her and whoever else you have and haven't announced to yet. 

Tex where you at? How are things foing, did your temp go back up?

Who else is in tww? I can't remember.


----------



## TexasRider

Yes temp went up slightly this morning. Im doing good. Just super busy with school and helping with my granny and stuff... 

As to where I am, i live in Paris Texas and its right near the Oklahoma border. Not sure if thats what you were referring to with your where question haha


----------



## bdb84

I live in deep south Texas :wave: I'm always appalled when I hear of how our teachers are having to pay for their classroom supplies out of their own pockets. Trying not to go political here, but I sure wish our government cared more about education than they do other issues. 

Moving on :blush:


----------



## bdb84

In other news, my SIL and BIL (DH's older brother) just found out they are expecting #2 so it looks like the family will be getting two new babies in the month of December! <3


----------



## gigglebox

Tex i just meant where were you on here lol, i always assumed you were in texas ;) we've got two texans eh? That is one state I would love to visit.

Bdb that is exciting! Are y'all close? Literally and figuratively?


----------



## claireybell

Ah thats lovely Bdb, lotsa bump & baby cousins <3 i feel bad for your other cousin aswell, thats hard bless her

Tex hey :) charts looking good my lovely! 

Gigs for easter food sounds yummy! I love cupcakes mmmm


----------



## bdb84

Gig- We are pretty close. She's quite a bit younger than me (approx 9 years), but we still get along very well. She has a little boy who just turned a year old in February and they always wanted their kids close in age. 

Texas is a beautiful state but I need some four seasons in my life. 9 months of miserable heat every year never gets any easier. I'm just thankful we actually had a decent winter this year.


----------



## claireybell

Oh i wish we had decent seasons & a decent summer here in the UK, we get ofd days of random scorchers & then its crappy the next day, i love the warmth mmm! 

I have to upload this pic, i was peeling my spuds earlier for my Roast & found this potato in the bag LOL! It looks like a Duck, turning its head around & giving this funny look .. my sister told me to slice a wing into it - so i did :haha:


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030407&stc=1&d=1522705920
 



Attached Files:







6A0074ED-F627-40EF-B906-5968C0181DF1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I know I love watching my nephews have fun and get so excited. I really look forward to V and any future LOs enjoying holiday actuvities :)

Sorry for bfn and you are so right. Not fair on how small the chances really are even with perfect timing. I feel bad for long cycle ladies and ltttc. I always feel really happy when someone whose struggled for a long time conceives. 

Bdb that's awesome they get on so well. My dad, mom, and step dad get on really well too. It amazes most people. It wasn't always like that but they at least had 800 miles separating them. Still do actually. Awesome on SIL! I hope my SIL and I get to be bump buddies. She told me last year they thought they would try for number 2 this year. I'm just not sure. She doesn't seem to act like she's ready. To be fair he's a real handful. Possibly autistic. I love him though. 

Tex your gran getting any better? Glad your temp went back up. 

Texas, never been and I have no desire. No offense ladies. Too hot for me. I prefer 4 seasons. Although spring and fall seem very short anymore. Oh and mountains, I love the mountains :) 

For real [email protected]#$ the beach. I want to go to a secluded mountain cabin. Get in the hot tub and drink wine :) :)

Sorry for my outburst :rofl:

CB oh dinner sounds yummy. Can I cone over. I already ate lasagna but I'll make room. Your duck tater is pretty funny. Thanks for sharing :) 



Quick question. Just wondering what prenatal everyone takes. I'd always taken cvs generic gummy prenatal but there's no iron. Honestly, I wasn't anemic while pregnant. Only some postpartum. I thought about switchingto a different prenatal though.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I feel like irl we'd be fast friends. We must live near each other or at least the same usda zone (7B...?). I do have to say I love having all the seasons...I hate the extreme weather though, that is I hate when it gets really hot or really cold. And ooooh yes, give me the mountains over the beach any day. I am happy we moved where if I drive anywhere to even just do arrands I get to see them in the distance. We looked into houses in the foothills but out of our price range.

Cb you need to give it a bill! I'm not sure how...maybe carve one from another tater and affix it with a toothpick? Look it even has a vent*!

Afm cm has a pink tinge so af is definitely soon to arrive. I know at least 2 people ttc currently and soon, so all i can do is hope we all are meant to have healthy babies due near the same time and that's why we didn't catch this time...I am surprised though, i had ewcm for days, bd'ed a ton and had strong ovulation...oh well! Just goes to show you all the right timing and everything else doesn't do jack shit most of the time.

*duck education: the vent is kind of like a vagina, urethra, and anus in one. It is the only exit to a duck. Also, ducks technically don't poop OR pee, it's kind of a mixture of the two and it's called urea. So there ya go, some things you never cared to know about ducks.

Also if you didn't already know, a drake's penis is long and shaped like a corkscrew. Kind of looks like an umbilical cord imo. Actually their whole sexual anatomy is fascinating but I will spare you all right now because I've already said too much and sound insane.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I feel the same. Oh and yes I'm not too far from you. I'm in northeast TN. We are definitely lacking in things but I still love it. We never looked into houses at foothills as it'd be a bit too far from things. We really bought a home at a great time. I looked on zillow and it estimated our home i now worth 40,000 more thsn what we paid. We should be getting our driveway done which will add to our value when we sell. No more gravels at end of driveway when it rains bad and it getting all rutted. 

Ugh, I hate spotting. I used to be all "IB!IB!" But reality smacked me in the face and said, "woman come to your senses!!! Your AF is coming!". Oh and a 1000x yes. It's so screwed up that everything was perfect and bfn. I wish we could at least now whe we'd get pregnant so no worries of if it'll happen. I know I can so I feel better this time. I got down last time scared I was barren.

Oh and that's interesting on the duck lesson. I didn't know any of that. I'm kinda interested in learning more, but I've always like strange, unusual stuff.


----------



## gigglebox

LOOVE TN! Before we settled here we looked at many places, including Knoxville. We fell in love with the city but when we started looking at the properties with the acreage we wanted and in our price range we realized it wouldn't work for what we wanted.
If I wasn't about to pass out I'd write a little about duck vaginas. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks the secluded mountain cabin sounds a million times better than the beach. 

I think bdb and CB mentioned seasons and lack thereof. As I live in New England, we have all 4 seasons. However, they are not evenly spaced. 

We have a long-ish summer with temps lingering in the 70s to 90s, most commonly in the 80s. Fall is short, characterized by the changing colors of the leaves (foliage), with temps transitioning from the 80s to the 40s. Winter is long, with temps ranging from the 40s down to -10. False spring occurs around February or March, where we get a warm spell in the 50s or 60s. Then second winter goes back to the 30s. Spring is short, transitioning from 40s to 70s, with flowers coming into bloom (May, generally) and green returning to the plant life (starting in April). 

Heres a diagram of our seasons.


----------



## claireybell

Wow interesting facts about the Ducks vag & penis bits! I knew knew that! I love interesting facts :)

Shae thst pie chart pic made me laugh - the one hot day in March bit made me chuckle haha


----------



## gigglebox

Shae i'd never heard of false spring! We have it here but I didn't know it had a nane. It's generally 5-7 days, in the 60's-70's, triggers the cherry blossoms, people come out in skimpy clothes then inevitably we get a cold snap immediately after with freezing temps and snow lol.

Cb it IS fascinating! Ok so duck vaginas are also corkscrewed in the other direction. They have a coupke of false vaginal pockets so only a well fitting and suitable male will make it down the correct path and fertilize the eggs.

Afm- CD1. This time ONLY testing on wally cheapies until i see something or will try to hold out using a frer until 9dpo.


Uuuhhhgggg hate follicular phase. And my average ov date has gone from cd17 before ds2 to cd22...feels so far away...on the plus side i'd now be due after December if all goes well so yay!


----------



## claireybell

Need to read up but im peeing loads still & feeling very.. moist down there shall we say lol. Im gonna by a test on way home eeek!! I finish in couple hrs so il post an update soon ladies


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- sorry about cd 1- fingers crossed for a bfp this month. 

Afm stuff is really hitting the fan. My granny got transferred to the nursing home for more rehab yesterday. Hopefully she will do good and can go home soon. My mom has literallly been at the hospital day and night for 3 weeks and my granny insists she stay with her overnight at the nursing home too. Then my mom gets up and goes to work, works all day and goes straight back after work to take care of Granny. Im doing moms errands on my conferences at school so my stuff isnt getting done either. 

Oh and we have termites in our bathroom. Found them last night- God it seemed like they were everywhere. So my hubs is gonna call pest control people today. Thank God they cause slow damage so its not super urgent..

Temp went up again today. Af should be here sometime this weekend-or not-we shall see!


----------



## gigglebox

Fingers crossed for you tex & cb! Hope you kick off the next round of pregnant people!

Ugh tex termites ahhh I hate bugs! I hate killing them more! I just wish they would all stay outside! Except the lady bugs. We host several every winter. Our house is a swarm location so a bunch get inside and hibernate on the ceilings. Since they're cute and totally harmless they get a free pass. Really we need new windows. Like desperately. Anyway I hope your grandmother shows some improvement soon and lets your mom leave at night.

LADIES!!! Levin is walking! He has taken several steps today! I am so excited but it's also sent my broodiness through the roof! Every milestone he hits makes me fall in love and makes me so excited to do it again!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, knoxville is pretty cool. Too big for my tastes, but a trip there now and then is fine. The real estate there is definitely more expensive than where I am. 

Shae I feel like our seasons are similar to your except summer is long and winter is so so.

Gigs wow that's interesting. I guess it makes sense if male anatomy is that shape. The false pockets though. 

Gigs sorry for cd1. Oh that sucks your O has moved further back. A couple days in follicular phase feels like weeks. I Od CD22 when I conceived V. I seem to have slightly earlier O cd18 to 20. 

Oh thats great about December being avoided. I really feel unsure about edd to gauge when I'd have baby. Hope the shots will prevent PTL, well at minimum make it to 37 weeks. 

Good luck on waiting to test this cycle :)

Oh I hate bugs too!!! One of the worst aspects of homecare if you ask me. I would rather see cockroaches tha bedbugs though. Yuck, yuck!!

Ahhh!!! How exciting he's walking!!

CB are you 6dpo? I'd wait, but you know me. Just wait til 8dpo :) better chance of squinter. FX for bfp in your near future.

Tex aww I'm sorry about your gran. Here's hoping for a quick recovery. Oh and termites, how awful. I really don't know why certain pests even exist. 

Happy to see your temp jump back up. FX you don't get AF and get bfp instead.

AFM, I'm on call tonight. Oh joy. Hoping it's not too crazy,but if so at least it's more money. 

V is getting much better at pulling to standing. Unfortunately she pulled up on her car door and fell ino the frame as that door moves. Has a small knot on her forehead, but handled it well. 

Just rolling along in my follicular phase, CD7. I think I'll start opks cd 16 unless I see ewcm before that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright ladies I am going to try to jump back in lol. It has been a few weeks but I&#8217;m still standing!

Gigs I agree the double whammy of bfn + af is such a kick when you&#8217;re down. I think we have all thrown ourselves a very much deserved pity party. Sorry that you&#8217;re spotting. Fxed you and the other TTC ladies fall around the same time! And yay for him walking!!!!

BDB I don&#8217;t know if I ever said congratulations! I&#8217;m so happy you get a bump buddy. It really makes the experience that much more enjoyable. I had one at work, but our schedules never let us talk. But I love having a couple friends whose babies are a month older and a month younger.

Fluek I just took the Women&#8217;s One a Day with the DHA. And yay for the standing! Sorry about her bonking her head. A hits his multiple times a day. Just taps it really but he&#8217;s so dramatic so the shock of it is like what &#8230;. DASJFNWAUHDIAH

Shae I second cb that pie chart is hilarious

Tex I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother, I really feel for your mother. That&#8217;s so hard. I was dying just doing sub plans and having no other commitments. Your mom is a gem. Sending positive thoughts. And sorry about the termites :( And I agree chart looks great

Re: Texas. I&#8217;m from California. And there&#8217;s a stereotype that CAs are hella left and TXs are hella right so we don&#8217;t get along/ have a natural state rivalry. So as much as I would love to have a nice house, I couldn&#8217;t deal with the heat. Or just the fact it&#8217;s TX lol. Also, I just love everything (except the house prices) about the Bay Area.

Re: beach vs mountains. I like both to visit. I couldn&#8217;t live in either long term. But a weekend cabin trip or a week log beach house trip is just he ticket to relaxing. But if I had to choose a vacation home, I&#8217;d go beach over mountains. The spiders man. The spiders.

Re: Easter! I love that so many of you have feasts and traditions. We&#8217;re not particularly religious, so Easter pretty much starts and ends with the morning Easter egg hunt. As children, we hunted candy. And when that lost it&#8217;s allure and magic, the eggs had money. One with a $100 bill and I think a handful of $20s and $10s and $5 and $1 thrown in the mix. This year, we went to my brother&#8217;s gf&#8217;s birthday picnic at the park. A got to play with some eggs, and I got some cute pics of him in his first easter outfit. But I am so sad BRUS is closing. I get all my holiday first onesies from them because I like them the best. :(

Re: reunion, It was fun just everyone got too drunk and when I&#8217;m having depression and I get drunk I can&#8217;t manage it well. So the sadness of the hospital stay and my life caught up to me. But I guess I&#8217;m glad I went just wish I had stuck to my wine only plan.

Re Baby A: He&#8217;s sitting really nicely now. Hates when I leave the room. He kind of says yeah and hi and I think is starting to try to wave and high five, but I&#8217;m not convinced of his awareness yet. Not crawling but definitely has his army crawl down. And he&#8217;s eating three full jars of baby food a day! His poops are HUGE hahah. I am starting to wean myself from pumping. Hurt like hell at first, but I'm down to once a day. It's bittersweet like Gigs said. Does not make me broody though. Just makes me sad to see how quickly he is growing and hoping I'm doing right by him. We're thinking of taking him to Monterey Bay Aquarium this weekend, but not sure. I have us signed up for free trial mommy and me classes all week lol. And he gets his helmet on Thursday

And I forget who plays Poker Go, but we stumbled on a group chat for nearby raids so my mom and I went raiding yesterday and both caught Latios :)


----------



## TexasRider

Glad you survived the hospital stay Dobs. Its tough when they are in the hospital and you are the only one available to take care of them. Im helping my mom out the best I can but I have Tabs to look after too so that kind of puts a wrench in things. And I hate having to ask my inlaws to watch her all the time...

Re my chart- i feel like Ive had similar charts before. You never know though. Wouldnt that be something. Lost 25 pounds and God is like  Ok now you can have a baby and gain weight lol


----------



## gigglebox

Awww so exciting when they learn new skills! I'm afraid bumps on the noggin are par for the course :/ 

I would never want to live in the city limits of any city...but I super loved visiting knoxville. The square was lots of fun and looked pretty family friendly. I would also like to see Nashville one of these days...though I'm wondering if I'd be disenchanted because I'm not into country music?

You know...I have SO MUCH to do around the house and the baby is napping and instead of being productive this is what I'm doing.


----------



## bdb84

Gig- :hugs: on CD1. Fx that this is your month! 

Shae- that chart is very much like Texas, except our summers are as long as your winters. :lol:

Dobby- I've lived here all my life and that stereotype is very real. I'm still not used to the heat and I haven't voted Republican since the 2004 election, so maybe I belong in Cali after all? I do think this state is beautiful, but I'd leave it in a heartbeat for somewhere with 4 seasons. 

Cb- Fx on your test today!! 

Tex- I'm so sorry your grandmother is still struggling. :(


----------



## gigglebox

:coffee: waiting for cb's test...tra la la...


----------



## claireybell

You cant see it really but there is a hazy line eeek! Im abit scared lol so il be re-peeing in the morning :) im gonna read back in a bit

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030553&stc=1&d=1522783442
 



Attached Files:







E2E628DE-D3BF-4861-ADC7-FD98154C381A.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I totally didnt think about the spiders :shock: also its awesome that A is eating so much!

Gigs yay for Levin walking! Thats so exciting! Crazy how fast they grow.

*Warning*: About to talk about politics, but I think its non-inflammatory because Im saying that people from both sides can drive me nuts. Not actually discussing specific policy here, no worries.

Bdb- I could never live in the south for two reasons: the heat and the politics. Neither are my cup of tea (although the sweet tea is indeed my cup of tea). 

It would be cool to live in L.A. cuz they have such awesome restaurant options, but its expensive as hell to live there, and Im not a city girl. To me, cities are for visiting, not living in. And as liberal as I am, I feel like California is too much even for me. Id live in constant fear of offending somebody. I also know liberals who drive me crazy because everything has to be politically correct. Like my mother. A certain level is just basic politeness, but it gets to a point where its just over the top and restricting free speech. I need a place where people can take a joke... though Ive found that issue with people from both sides of the political spectrum. 

My ex-roommate was conservative but she was super holier than thou (called my friend a wh*re and a slut for hooking up with someone and insisted it was 100% morally wrong, like mind your own business geez, you arent her pastor, if you dont have anything nice to say...) and got offended by nearly everything I said (except politics, we had friendly debates about that stuff). When she was mad at me she would list all the ways I had offended her in the past to basically try to call me a crappy mean person. Im not perfect, and I apologized when I realized Id crossed a line. But she got offended by things not even close to crossing the line for a normal person by miles. Ugh. I gotta move on, I can hold quite the grudge. Im still a bit pissed about stuff that happened in middle school. Whoops. 

I recognize that I cant group all people from a political leaning into a personality category though. I dont mean to say that all conservatives are holier than thou or easily offended, because thats not true. I know that many of you ladies on here are conservative and youre all great, politics dont define a persons personality, clearly. I have experienced the same issue of easily offended and holier than thou people from the liberal side. I really think its the extremists on either side that tend to behave that way, not the normal reasonable people. Hopefully this hasnt come off as bashing anyone for their political beliefs, I really havent meant it that way.


----------



## shaescott

CB I can&#8217;t see it yet but I&#8217;m super excited that you see something irl! Can&#8217;t wait to see the next test!


----------



## claireybell

I keep retorting back to the bedroom to sneak peaks at the test lol! 

Ahhh fab news on Levins walking :) 

Dobs so glad A is doing loads better! Big poops lol

Hope your gran starts picking up again Tex & fx af stays away :thumbup: 

Im 7dpo eesh!


----------



## claireybell

Im not into politics really lol i should be because of womens vote but hey ho


----------



## claireybell

Im poas silly early really.. addict haha! My bfp faints arent usually until 9/10dpo but symptoms took over


----------



## bdb84

Cb- I feel like I see the start of something, but I don't want to get your hopes up because I'm on my laptop and the screen is a bit off. Either way, this cycle seems optimisitc for you!

Shae- I feel the same about politics. It's the extremists who ruin it for me. I get along with everyone- hell, my own fiance is conservative where I'm more liberal. I truly do not let politics run my life and ruin my relationships. 

AFM- I took a nap with DD2 this afternoon and woke up all crampy. I vividly remember having cramps in my other pregnancies, but they still concern me. I feel like 5 weeks is far too early for my body to be feeling stretching pains already.


----------



## gigglebox

I hate politics and I'll leave it at that. 

Shae I hate when people say they forgive you for things then throw them back in your face later. Not cool. 

Cb!!! I see a shadow but when I zoom in it goes away. I am very excited foe your next test! I am having to live vicariously though you! Upwards of 30 days before I get to test again. 

Dobs somehow your last post didn't pop up. I guess it's good you want just so you know you were write...maybe next time you will trust your instincts better ;) i hope when you finish pumping you will find some relief in it.


----------



## claireybell

Bdb you&#8217;ll be suprised how crampy some women are that early on, my sister had it with 4 of hers very early on.. she said she had them worse with her 4th as she was thst much older & body aches more Lol (not saying your old)


----------



## claireybell

Gigs il get us in some cheapy tests so we can both satisfy the urges haha!! That way i wont break the bank :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Politics gives me a headache. Apparently you can see what FB has to say about your political views in the ad section. I&#8217;m liberal not very liberal lol. But yeah it&#8217;s so easy to offend people. I was at our sex Ed training and apparently homosexual is now offensive? Hetero and a and bi are still fine, but yeah. That was news to me and i&#8217;m from sf bay!

Cb I think I see what you see do fxed

Bdb I cramped with A super early. Went in a few times for reassurance so easier said than done try not to worry hugs


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs agree. Politics stink. People end relationships over stupid politics. DH and I pretty much have same values, ideas. 

Dobby awesome on As eating! Ugh, I remember howmy boobs felt after not pumping for awhile. I hate to imagine how mastitis feels!

Oh I'm also very sad about brus closing. I feel like a small piece of me is dying. I know it's crazy but it was like the first place we checked out after finding out gender. We tried out strollers there. I also love their 1st holiday outfits the best as well. 

Bdb, cramping is very normal during pregnancy unless its severe. Just uterus growing :) 

CB I feel like I'm seeing something but not sure. FX!

Shae, how's classes going?

AFM unless I get a call, I have no visits tonight. I went shopping at brus, walmart, and kohls. Probably shouldn't spend money when I'm not making any tonight :rofl: I'm just hanging out at my office for a bit. Don't want to drive 35 min home then have to drive that or more to a home. 

Oh there is a nurse insuance job available. I'm thinking of applying. I would like not to have to do nights and holidays. I would think that job wouldn'tdo those shifts but I could be wrong. Anyways, have a good night everyone:)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- Facebook labeled me as &#8220;liberal&#8221;, not &#8220;very liberal&#8221; as well. How is homosexual an offensive word? I get &#8220;homo&#8221; on its own, but homosexual just means same sex attraction, homo- meaning same. 

A few people mentioned politics in relationships. My SO is more conservative, but when he takes affiliation tests they put him as a libertarian. In some ways that&#8217;s accurate, in other ways he&#8217;s very right wing. We tend to argue about politics so I usually try to end the discussion early because I know we won&#8217;t agree and will just end up arguing. He wants to be able to discuss that stuff without arguing, which would be nice, but I think it&#8217;s better not to talk about it if it&#8217;s just gonna lead to arguing. I do worry what we&#8217;re gonna do when it comes to teaching our kids that stuff. I hope we can instill in them basic values so that they can make their own decisions. I don&#8217;t want to teach them political views because our differing views would confuse them, but at the same time I guess it&#8217;s also a way to show them the different sides to issues. My mom is less tolerant about differing views and says she doesn&#8217;t want anybody who disagrees on fundamental things to be part of her life. While I get where she&#8217;s coming from, I disagree. 

Flueks- classes are going okay, thanks for asking. I have Bs in all of them right now. Hoping to get some of them up to A- but I only have a month so we&#8217;ll see how that goes. I have a psych test tomorrow morning, and two tests on Thursday. It&#8217;s quite tiring. I bought a daily planner for next year. Staples didn&#8217;t have the kind I wanted in 2018, only 2018-2019 which starts with July. I figured with a month left I might as well just make my own on excel and print it out for the month. Saves money, because I have a printing allowance at the library.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you are reminding me how much I don't miss school.

Cb you know i got cheapies too! Only 3 on the shelf so i bought them all :haha: gotta stock up, right?! 

Ugh got some of my bills today from diagnostics for my mystery disease tuned virus. $1700 for a ct and some bloodwork O_O it is a good thing we have the shared insurance now; our out of pocket cost is $1500 and everything else is reimbursed 100%. SUBSTANTIALLY better than my $6500 deductible last year!

Fluek definitely look into the other job! Maybe you'll even have regular hours! How is hubby's job upgrade going btw? Hope this was you and i'm not getting mixed up...


----------



## gigglebox

Oh did any of y'all actually go to ToysRus or BRU? I want to know how the deals are. When are they actually closing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae Bs are great imo. I graduated with a 2.7 in undergrad :rofl: my credential was 4.0. My MS was 3something

Fluek that would be great! You sound hesitant though idk if tgat&#8217;s Just the internet lol

Gigs glad your costs are lower but ffs! Ugh $1500 is still a lot. I&#8217;m not excited about ours 

I go to BRUS for like ALL of A&#8217;s clothes and toys lol ok like 90%. But toys r us was our spot asca kud. And then for him to die right after the news! That sucks 

I think different locations have different official closeout dates but idk I almost drove to the local one today but then I remembered I just bought that Mom ring and I literally have everything for A. I walk up and down the shelves of target abs brus thinking either it&#8217;s not for us or I own it because I have impulse control issues haha. The website is down already though has been


----------



## Flueky88

Shae nothing wrong with Bs. I had only one b in hugh school and the rest were As. It was hard realizing that with work, life, and college straight As wasn't exactly feasible. 

Gigs, yuck. I hate getting medical bills. It's crazy how expensive everything is. Glad your insurance is much better!

I plan to. I mean I might learn more and decide it's not for me but won't hurt to look into it.

I think it wss Tex, but I do hope DH can advance at his work :)

I went to BRUS today actually. Most is only 10% off except apparel is 20%, and some items are excluded from discounts. There was a quite a bit off the shelves already though.

Dobby change makes me hesitant. I've done what I'm doing for almost 7 years. I'm good at it and I'd have to learn something very new. Then agin I know everything changes and sometimes for the better :)
Oh and yes it's so sad he died shortly after announcing bankruptcy, going out of business.

Bought $17 of lottery tickets, already won$28. Tonight is my lucky night I think. Sill no visits. T minus 8 hr 45 minutes :)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I just got the bill for my surgery, it&#8217;s $2,000. But before insurance, it was $50,000. Insane for a 3 hour robotic surgery and an overnight hospital stay in my opinion. That&#8217;s more than a lot of people earn in a year!

Dobs I&#8217;m trying to keep my grades high because my scholarships are all merit scholarships. Also, the nursing program I&#8217;m in requires all nursing classes to have an 80 or higher. I prefer to keep it higher in case I have a bad exam.


----------



## DobbyForever

Speaking of more than people make in a year we were walking A downtown and cane across a real estate agency. Just for fun I looked at one listing: $24 million!!!! My stepdad was like just think about how the property tax is $240k a year. Like nobody should have that kind of money. Nobody. So gross

Boo merit based scholarship stress. You&#8217;re doing great! But I hear you on wanting more cushion just in case you have an off exam day. I echo gigs I do not miss school

Fluek yeah change is never fun. Devil you know vs devil you don&#8217;t as my stepdad says


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I wish I had that kind of money. Crazy. Property taxes are so stupid, you already pay so much for the house. 

Ugh been feeling nauseous tonight, and been so exhausted. Hopefully I&#8217;ll feel better in the morning. I have to study for my psych test, it&#8217;s tomorrow morning, and I don&#8217;t want to move.


----------



## shaescott

Soooo the waist trainer I got, while it&#8217;s the right size, doesn&#8217;t fit right. It&#8217;s the correct snugness level, but it doesn&#8217;t cinch my waist at all, while squeezing my hips a bit much. In fact, it seems to reduce any natural hourglass figure shape. It seems it was made for people with not much curve? My waist is 27 inches and my upper hip (not including butt) is 34 inches so I need a curvier corset. I noticed the same issue with the green corset, which is why I wanted to get a new one. Anyway, I&#8217;m returning the one I just got. So I&#8217;m looking at real corsets rather than latex waist cinchers. I found a website called orchardcorset.com and they have what looks to be more what I need, and they do free personalized size and style recommendations (like, what type of corset, the length and curve level). The one I&#8217;m looking at that I think will work (I haven&#8217;t got my recommendation yet) is on sale for $53.99 which is a lot but not compared to their other corsets. It&#8217;s a waspie style, which will let my hips breathe more while cinching pretty well. 

Wish me luck :haha:


----------



## shaescott

I can actually give a photo reference for my waist curve, it looked a lot less curvy in the pic I posted with the corset pic, probably the angle. This pic was taken as a before pic of my stomach for the exercise challenge I was trying to do that lasted a week because Im lazy. I was flexing my ab muscles in this pic, I dont look like that with relaxed muscles. 



And then heres me in the waist trainer Im returning, because look how much more waist I have without it than with it!



So Im thinking a shorter corset with a more extreme curve will work better.


----------



## claireybell

SHae that corset looks lovely on you & doesnt add more waist on you? Lol!


----------



## claireybell

I did my other test this morning, i can see something so im going to get a couple more tests todsy & poss before SO gets back in couple hrs ha ha


----------



## claireybell

So here it is.. def something there more clearer than yesterdays.. i did 2 pics so il try & get both on one post, think il get a frer pack today aswell as if theres def something there that isnt just my line eye lol itll show on a Frer :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030589&stc=1&d=1522828911
 



Attached Files:







5EC9C90B-059E-40DB-9689-8F3648D50412.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## claireybell

Annoying as the BnB pic upload isnt very clear at all, my phone is loads clearer for seeing it 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030591&stc=1&d=1522829096
 



Attached Files:







4E6687C0-5B4B-4A68-B98B-417D7356A854.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## claireybell

Can anyone recommend an photo upload app other than photobucket.. i need to subscribe to them now uhhh no thanks!


----------



## shaescott

CB to me it smushes in my hips and doesn&#8217;t make my waist smaller, unless I&#8217;m going crazy. 

I see something super faint but not enough to say it&#8217;s not line eye.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i love countdown to pregnancy. It's not an ap but a website and their upload is decent, plus people vote on your line :haha: i see it but so faint! I will be frequently checking back today for a frer update!

Shae do what you want but i am seriously having trouble figuring out why you feel you need a corset...?

And yeah medical is so high because you have to help cover the uninsured, too. Things were much more affordable before ACA. My hospital cost (insured) with ds1 was $600 total, that was with c section. Ds2 (also insured) was $6500 total. My premium first time around was also about half of what it was with ds2. 

Dobs like wtf do all those people do for a living?! My SIL makes 6 figures and my bro makes almost 6, and they still can't afford city life! Like buying over there i mean. They're renting outside the city to be able to afford it, pay off loans, and save for a house (OUTSIDE the city of course).


----------



## bdb84

Good morning. I cramped all of yesterday evening but am feeling better this morning. I only felt it when I would stand or reach over for something. My lower abdomen is a bit sore this morning but I think everything is okay. Zero spotting. 

I have another Earn While You Learn class this morning at 10. My goal is to earn enough points so that we do not have to buy any diapers in the entire first year. :lol: 

Cb- I want to see something on that test, but I'm not sure I do. Looking forward to an update!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I second gigs though i&#8217;m In the camp of corsets being cute in theory not in practice haha. And the camp of them being detrimental to your body&#8217;s natural form and growth. But no judgement. I have friends who rock them at fairs or rock them day to day. But if you already have a natural hourglass then what is the end goal? Sorry if you said already 

Cb i&#8217;m Too exhausted to properly scrutinize so fxed!!! 

Afm A&#8217;s clinginess is cute but exhausting


----------



## claireybell

Bdb im glad ur feeling lots better today & no pain/spotting going on :) 

I feel your pain Dobs, it&#8217;s exhausting! Hope your getting some shut eye aswell though.. 

Not yet been out to shop, SO&#8217;s friend popped over & she only just left & then SO arrived back from work, i do need to go to the shop for some Bread & Cat food.. quick divert to the chemist ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Yessssss!!!

Bdb i get bad cramps in all my pregnancies, and with the last one round ligament pain started around 7 weeks. SUPER early but it was textbook lower ab on the side pain and lasted all pregnancy. I still get it randomly so a bit worries what that means pain wise for future pregnancies...


----------



## shaescott

Regarding the corset: I know I don&#8217;t *need* to waist train, but I want to make my waist a little more defined (it&#8217;s not bad now but I want more curve, more cinch). It&#8217;s really purely for looks, kinda like getting breast implants is generally just for looks. 

Who&#8217;s testing today?


----------



## gigglebox

Cb when you say you need to make a chemist detour...does that grocery store not sell tests? Or is there a department for that sort of stuff within the store? Here most grocery stores have a section with basic medical supplies/vitamins/sanitary products/hpt's/over the counter drugs. Some also have pharmacies inside for prescription drugs. 

This may be a stupid question...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I was thinking the same thing but Idk I never buy tests at grocery stores unless I am desperate because they are so much more expensive!!! :(. 

Shae got it gl finding one that does that and fits comfortably! Hopefully this new site has one for you

A took a short nap today I just barely got my shower in. It&#8217;s normally two hours :( I am unamused


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh dobs I am in that boat with you. Lev is so cranky...I'm trying to get him to go back to sleep but he's not having any of it grrrrrrr I needed a nap too &#128564;


----------



## gigglebox

Just thought i'd share some art. Pic from my basement studio; just hung these up :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3640.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 17


----------



## bdb84

Gig- you're so talented! The fox is my fave. 

Is it silly that I am still testing every couple days? :blush:


----------



## shaescott

Bdb it&#8217;s normal on this thread :haha:

Gigs beautiful art!


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, but I do it too so...but in the early days test are all you have! Just watch out for the hook effect. It's real! Got me last time...but I was testing late and I knew better :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all <3 bdb I can't decide if i love the fox or bear more.


----------



## pacificlove

Right there with you on the cranky kid thing. I had enough and put him down for his first nap by 9:30am! He'll probably have a second nap in the PM then. The first two molars are out, but not completely yet...

We had a good Easter weekend, L spent it with my parents who did a small egg hunt for him ;) at first he did not catch on, and just when he did had he found all the eggs so they quickly re-hid a few. Haha
Dh and I attended a wedding on the mainland, we took a seaplane over. Those things are loud! And shaky even in a small breeze! Fun times..... It was an Indian/Hindi wedding, the ceremony was quite interesting but apparently cut quite short to normal tradition. Still 1 1/2 hours long and that doesn't include the groom's procession to the ceremony spot!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed fox is my fav but I love them all

Right I was so tired and he just now fell back asleep on our way to mommy and me music and Idk we have 10m but idk if thats enough of a nap cticylxircgl


----------



## bdb84

What is the hook effect?


----------



## Cppeace

It's basically when your hcg is high enough that it breaks the hpt and makes it negative. It generally happens 10+ weeks or you just happen to produce inordinate amounts of hcg when pregnant (Sometimes very early in pregnancies with multiples).


----------



## bdb84

Wow, I'm glad you ladies are telling me of this now. I'd lose my mind if it happened to me without knowing of its potential.


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah i experimented with hook effect and the rest of my wondfos. I would dip in full stength urine, then dilute half water, half urine. Dip a test. Dilute with more water then dip again. It was pretty intetesting.

Gigs my favorite is the racoon :) I fell in love with meeko on Pocahontas so racoons are so cute to me!

Selfish post alert!!


So pretty exciting news!! I had asked my branch manager aboit coming back full time yesterday and she thought a position should be approved by coporate by end of month which would let me return full time. Well go back to last week, our education nurse told me they were hiring a part time educator 3 days a week. I told her I'd have to work full time but thought they'd probably let me work seeing patients 2 days to be full time. She said she recommended me for this position. 

Alright back to today. Branch manager asked if I was still interested in that position. I told her I was but hasn't heard anything so I wasn't sure if that was an option. She said our VP said I could see patients 2 days a week to be full time.

I could be reading into it but why would they even think about this if they weren't seriously thinking of hiring me for this!

Ah!!!! I'm ecstatic. Lots of positivity and/or prayers for me please! :cloud9:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks thats awesome! Sending prayers that it goes as you hope!

Corset update: the sizing people from the corset site got back to me. They recommend different styles based on your natural curve levels which they determine by your measurements etc. So they recommended 2 options (which splits into many more based on material), and gave me my size based on by measurements. One of the 2 was the style I was looking at that was on sale in one material and my size was available (a lot of sizes were not, which is why it was on sale I assume), sooo I bought it just now. It was $53.99 and they offer free shipping but its 7-10 days and Im impatient so I paid an extra $4.95 for 2-3 day fedex shipping. So in the end I paid $58.94. Just printed out the return label on the trainer from amazon and taped it all up. Just gotta drop it at a ups drop place.

Heres a pic of the corset, aka attempt #2


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I agree why bring it up if they weren&#8217;t serious about you! Fxed!!!

Shae i&#8217;m Not a fan. To me, that level of cinch is cartoony. Like how anything beyond DD implants to me is cartoony. I&#8217;m all about enhancing, but within the realm of generic or natural possibility and Idk that I net anybody with that much definition who didn&#8217;t get it via corset or surgery. BUT I also feel like life is too short and everyone should just do what makes them happy so hopefully that corset does it&#8217;s job and make you happy


----------



## shaescott

Lol Dobs Ive seen people with that much natural cinch, though not many. I like the more extreme cinch, so well see how this goes. I can see why it would seem too cartoonish though.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek fingers crossed!!! Sounds very promising!

Omg kid won't take his second nap and dog is barking and I'm so tired blahhhhh wahhhh


----------



## bdb84

flu- that's so exciting!! Fx for you.

I just woke up from a very deep nap. I had all sorts of vivid dreams.


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you for sure getting that one? How long til you get it? Also take my opinion with a grain of salt cuz my hair is red lol hella cartoony 

Gigs A napped 45m while I was shopping the crap sales at BRUS three hours ago and is cranky also but won&#8217;t sleep and I can&#8217;t be out of arm&#8217;s reach or he freaks out sigh both tired and have to boil water and hand wash my bottles I have zero clean ones


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I feel like that would be unhealthy for your internal organs. All compressed and decreasing blood flow. I think your natural shape is more beautiful than they style with that corset. I know we are our own hardest critics though. 

I hope this didn't come across as mean, did not mean it that way.

Gigs, ugh I know V barely napped and I git that call while I was trying to nap. Excitement kept me from sleeping. I've put her down early but she's in their playing. 

Bdb my dreams are vivid whether or not I'm pregnant. My favorite weird pregnancy dream was I grew a beard from pregnancy hormone madness. Yoda from star wars was then shaving my face in supply room at work :rofl:


Dobby does your ped say you need to boil water where you live? Is it the water you use for formula mixing? I just use filtered water. Mine is not well water, which is one of the main ones you have to boil when using for formula. No issues for us with filtered water. I mostly hsndwash bottles. DH gets mad if I waste money by using it when it's not full. Not like real mad, but you know. I get it, waste of money, but sometimes I want to be lazy.

Ugh I think she finally fell asleep. Was thinking I'd clean house earlier but not sure right now. I just feel like going to bed honestly. Thanks for your support everyone :)
I'm hoping I might hear something tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## pacificlove

I typed a response, posted it, edited it and then it's gone... Sigh...

Logan had 2 naps today, each 1 1/2 hours long, so now he's fighting bed time . 

We had a great long weekend. L spent it with my parents who even did a small egg hunt for him. Just when he was catching on, had he found all the chocolate eggs, so they quickly snuck some out of his basket and re-hid them :haha: 
Dh and I attended a friends wedding on the mainland. Beautiful Indian ceremony, 1 1/2 hours long and that we were told was the short version! Nor does that include the groom's procession into the ceremony hall. It was very interesting!
Instead of taking a car, ferry and make it 6+ hours of travel, we took a seaplane. Boy those things are loud and get shaky in a small breeze!

L is now in bed, and I think I will poas, I doubt it'll be positive but my body is giving me weird signs...


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- yeah I ordered it. It should be here by Monday, cuz they only do weekday delivery and the college mailroom isn&#8217;t open weekends anyway so yeah, 3 business days is Monday. And your hair isn&#8217;t cartoonish, it&#8217;s gorgeous. 

Flueks- I didn&#8217;t take it as mean, I know you&#8217;re trying to look out for my best interests and I appreciate that. The site I got it from has a lot of info on how to safely wear a corset, it&#8217;s a very slow process because fast is dangerous. In this day and age, corsets aren&#8217;t worn so tight we can&#8217;t breathe and get light headed. They&#8217;re meant to be tight, but never painful. The lowest floating ribs are the ones that may move a little, so I can see that being concerning, but I&#8217;m definitely going to go slow and steady and if I ever feel unwell wearing it, it&#8217;ll come off immediately. I don&#8217;t plan on my natural shape changing to look like it does wearing the corset, it would be a minor change over time. Anyway, don&#8217;t worry about me, I hate being uncomfortable so it&#8217;s unlikely I would suck it up and injure myself as a result.


----------



## shaescott

We keep losing power here. I have a car jumpstarter that doubles as a generator but it only has USB ports and none of my lights are usb so I ended up opening my laptop for light and pointing my phone flashlight at the ceiling. At first it was 5 second dips then we went 5 minutes with it off and now it&#8217;s back on but idk if that&#8217;s the end of it. I have my exams to study for so this is less than ideal lol. All because of stupid wind.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I agree you don't need a corset for your shape! Anyone who judges you for that probably shouldn't be in your life ;) but you know that! 

I did poas, BFN! No December baby! Extra discharge and being more tired before af ist due threw me for a loop. Next month we could actually TTC!


----------



## shaescott

PL I know I don&#8217;t *need* one but I *want* one lol. There&#8217;s nobody in my life telling me my body isn&#8217;t good enough, no worries. SO thinks my body is perfect despite all the obvious (to me) flaws, probably because he&#8217;s blinded by love :haha: He doesn&#8217;t let me talk down to myself, he&#8217;s very supportive. He doesn&#8217;t know about the corset yet though. He probably will say what you ladies are saying. In my photo in a sports bra and leggings, my hips look a little bigger cuz I get little tiny love handles while wearing pants. Naked, my waist is less defined, though not terrible. 

Oh and sorry about bfn, were you ntnp this month?


----------



## claireybell

OK girls.. not read back yet & got a frer pack & 1 was a crappy duff one & only half the control line appeared yesterday eve.. so i did one this afternoon.. given im only 8 or maybe 9dpo if i ovulated day 16...


----------



## claireybell

Unless this is sn AWFUL evap!!! :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Its very light pink!!!! S****ting myself abit now if i am.. SO gonna be mad! Lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030741&stc=1&d=1522944366
 



Attached Files:







AE6543D2-B3E9-45A6-8BF5-4FAB4D0C82C9.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 36


----------



## bdb84

I see that, Cb! I had to do an awkward head tilt since it's sideways, but I totally see it!!


----------



## claireybell

The clarity on the pic isnt good & it shows so faint but irl its so clear!! Omg!

Tried it with a diff babkground & it dont work lol
 



Attached Files:







57457D13-2FF9-4891-9E1B-01F99692BE71.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## shaescott

Omg I totally see it!


----------



## bdb84

I'm not sure I see it on the more recent pic, but my laptop isn't all the clear. I DO see it in the first pic, though! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb I see it in the first but I had to tilt my head too lol

Pl sounds like fun! Sorry about the bfn but how exciting you&#8217;ll Be ttc soon

Fluek I just use filtered water for formula and run my bottles in the dishwasher with dapple pods. I only boil water when I am at my mom&#8217;s so I can soak the bottles because I don&#8217;t trust myself so just an added measure

Afm busy day. A is napping then we are off to My Gym for Tiny Tykes/ to talk about his birthday then jetting home to drop off some stuff/get the carrier and camera so we can hit the aquarium this weekend, and then off to get his helmet


----------



## claireybell

Lol i dunno why it keeps uploading sideways?? :haha: 

Aww Dobby hes going to love the aquarium:) 

Daaaamn i need another pee stick!!!


----------



## claireybell

Gonna try & snap a clearer pic!


----------



## claireybell

Poss clearer?? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030745&stc=1&d=1522947982
 



Attached Files:







554F0612-B9DE-4FAE-A190-24683677B8AB.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby hope you guys have fun filled day :) 

Pacific when do you expect AF?

CB I think I see it! FX it keeps getting darker. SO will just have to get over it. He knows what happens with unprotected sex.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, really any day now. My cycle varies 30-34 days. This cycle was a no contraceptive, and avoid sex during the open Window or finish with a pickle sock. ;)

Dobs, the aquarium should be fun! 

Cb, hmm, something strikes me eyes.... !

As for us, I think it's going to be another 2 naps day. L went down for his nap before 10 am.


----------



## claireybell

SO annoyed they aint clearer lol

Yes SO is a big boy & he knows the score lol


----------



## Breeaa

I see a vvvfl CB!


----------



## bdb84

I see it, Cb! :happydance:


----------



## shaescott

I see it CB, fx it gets darker!

AFM the corset arrived today despite the estimate being Monday. I definitely got my money&#8217;s worth on the 4.95 for 2-3 day shipping, cuz it was legit one day. Haven&#8217;t actually opened it yet cuz I&#8217;ve been busy but I will soon!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh i bet it&#8217;ll look lovely on Shae :)


----------



## claireybell

My BnB page is being weird, keeps randomly refreshing & its annoying as im writing & then VANISH GRRR!!! 

Somehow i missed a page.. Pacific, whens your AF due?? 

Bdb the hook effect is def real.. like all gals have said :) its weird but science wind lol! 

Gigs, your wall art downstairs is so fab! Im in love with that Fox painting, its lovely!! 

So i edited my pic lol i know - i know! But its annoying me! I bet il get a Negative tomorrow & this is a big fat Evap haha! But anyway.. heres the Edit!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030759&stc=1&d=1522961230
 



Attached Files:







42C773A1-4BAF-457E-B002-DB6732E7CA9B.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 41


----------



## shaescott

Wow that&#8217;s really strong on the edit. It&#8217;s the one I saw it on unedited though. I honestly think it&#8217;s positive, I bet tomorrow it&#8217;ll be more obvious.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, fingers crossed!!! Tomorrow shall be stronger! 

Shae looking forward to seeing you in the new corset ;)

I am helping my kid eat his crackers.. sigh, lack of food in the house until dh returns home with the groceries


----------



## DobbyForever

Hard to miss that line in the edit fxed!

Shae pics lol you know we want pics

Afm hells productive as class was fun def glad I chose them for his birthday, got his helmet, caught Moltres lol called child support services just killing it


----------



## claireybell

Does his helmet fit nice & comfy? How ling will he need to wear it for? What us Moltres? So many q&#8217;s lol sorry


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol it&#8217;s cool. I have trouble putting it on straight. Today he wears it one hour on then one off and repeat, not while sleeping. In a week he&#8217;ll be wearing it 23 hours a day :cry: he doesn&#8217;t seem to mind it. Most likely 4 months

Moltres is one of the generation legendary bird trio Pokemon haha


----------



## shaescott

Dobs glad things went well today!

I&#8217;ll probably take pics tomorrow. I&#8217;m exhausted from lack of sleep and I already did an hour with it on earlier. I&#8217;m only supposed to wear it short periods for the first two weeks to &#8220;season&#8221; it, aka break it in. But it fits well and it fits my curve perfectly, unlike the waist trainer that brought out my waist instead of in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh this hurts so much idk how to not pump I took pain killers and had Ice on my boobs but ffs it hurrrrrtttts


----------



## Flueky88

CB definitely see that on the edit. You testing tomorrow?

Dobby, I didn't cold turkey pumping. It just got so infrequent that my milk produnction slowed down. I'd pump when it gets really uncomfortable.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb I hate to poop on your parade but the line looks off? Like it's over too far...am I crazy? But I definitely see a pink line! Ahhh fx it's darker tomorrow! Or you know sooner if you test again sooner ;) and complaint to FRER! Maybe they'll give you a voucher for more tests!

Ok I have to laugh at how A is being eased into a helmet and then next post shae is easing into the corset. It tickled me.

Dobs wish it had a different name...like helmet just makes it sound weird. Maybe they should call it like "corrective headware"? Then we just say CH for short and it won't sound like your child is so accident prone he has to wear a helmet. Idk. 

Hubs brought me home flowers today <3 it's been some time since he's done that spontaneously. He used to all the time, sometimes woukd bring then to work and my (dirtbag) boss would always say "what'd he do this time?" And "just because you don't know about it doesn't mean he didn't do something wrong". Yeah well this boss later tried to get a hooker in Vegas and was picked up by the cops so methinks he was projecting...


----------



## DobbyForever

I never had luck complaining to FRER lol I feel like everyone else does

Yeah helmet sounds weird. It looks exactly like he is accident prone too lol

Omg gigs wtf is wrong with your boss?! And yay for spontaneous flowers

Fluek yeah hopefully. I was following Kelly mom&#8217;s guide to stopping since I already was doing step one in the hospital. It was doable until today. I was down to one pump a day a few days no issue so thought i&#8217;d see how it felt and skip today but oh well. Just pumped 1.5 out of each and feel so much better


----------



## pacificlove

Awe gigs on the flowers! As for boss, mine used to ask me how "Phil, last name In", was doing when dh was away for work.... Yeah sorry.... Not gonna happen.

Dobs, hopefully the helmet is a short thing... Fx!!!!!!
As for stopping, initially I could not do the actual 48 hour thing. So day 1: pump morning, day 2, pump evening so go 36 hours not 48. 
Day 3, don't pump
Day 4, morning (at this point my body had cut back enough that I fed L in the evening). And after that I did every 48 hours for a few days and then we were pretty much done. L totally forgot that there was boob....
You might want to do the 36 hour thing for a bit.


----------



## Jezika

Eek so Im yet to catch up AGAIN so I havent read back, but i wanted to ask a question...

For those of you whose babies/toddlers are not in daycare/kindergarten/whatever, how often would you say they get to spend time with same-aged kids?


----------



## pacificlove

Probably once a week? Maybe? We try to attend our playgroup once a week, sometimes we can't make it. However the age is from 6months being the youngest to around 4 or so ATM. There are usually 2 or 3 around same age as L.
From talking with an early childhood educator: at this age they don't play with each other, more so along each other (and I can attest to that as I witness that each time). L looks up to the older kids and learns much more from interacting with them then the same aged kids. The older kids a lot of times also want to show/teach him things, not something he gets from same aged kids ;)


----------



## Jezika

Good point PL! That makes sense and totally has been my observation too, based on the times Tilly has actually been in other kids presence. Also, i hear ya on the 1-nap/2-nap difficulties. Its the bane on my life atm and guaranteed to ruin any plans we have.

CB - I definitely see the line on the enhanced pic. Even if its a dud, which I think it isnt, its still so early that theres always more chance! 

Gigs - lovely paintings, as always. Any more pics of your studio?

Shae - cant wait to see a pic of your corset. Also, I think we had the same wind yesterday. It knocked a massive tree down around the corner from us and I had to cycle to and from school in it! It was the craziest bike ride of my life and I almost got blown into a bus. Hubby was late home to watch Tilly and I HAD to be on time to give a class presentation so bike was my quickest mode of transport. On the plus side I had zero presentation anxiety because Id just felt so relieved I actually made It there alive.

Flueks - thats so exciting about the job. I hope they confirm ASAP!

Dobs - way to go on your super productive day! Also, all this time youve been talking about Brus, I had no idea you meant babies r us. I actually went in one the other day over here. Very much still open. Somehow DH knew about them closing (I stopped reading news... so bad I know) so he guessed its only in the US. Who died? I could google but lazy.

Forgetting everything else.

Forgetting my own update too. Im, uh, still alive?


----------



## Jezika

Oh, someone asked for photos of Tilly recently? Flueks?

Id like to see other babies/toddlers too please.
 



Attached Files:







159AB290-CD2D-4DC9-AC29-42155CA578FC.jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 15









F6D7B72F-48B7-4CB7-8F27-23DEABBCA120.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jezika

Okay I know I&#8217;m being annoying now but are any of you use Instagram stories? Would love to follow anyone who wants to connect. I love seeing mum friends&#8217; baby stories and I&#8217;m a little obsessed with posting Tilly stuff on there (private profile obv). And she finds some of the filters hilarious.


----------



## claireybell

Jez you should follow &#8216;The Unmumsy Mum&#8217; on Instagram! Shes hilarious lol! She has 2 older boys & a 4 month old boy named Wilf. Do it! :) Riley & Nuala probs interrracted with lil uns maybe once a wk before going to Nursery/childminders, social is great for them, Riley started at 1yr & Nuala was 9m. 

Gigs i chuckled at your helmet/corset ref Lol! Its the fuzzy filter that makes the line look off as irl its in the right place.. i guess i keep thinking i wonder if its an evap because the other test was faulty! I may check the batch code & email them, no harm in trying for freebies & vouchers, love a bargain haha! 

Dobs i never went cold Turkey after i stopped BF.. i used my pump just abit here n there in the day or when the feeds were & pump like just a couple of Oz as you need to trick to the body into thinking that baby isnt having as much milk anymore. Oldee work colleagues of mine used cold cabbage leaves and/drank epsom salts (GAG) but it dried her milk up a treat! She was advised by her health visitor! Have a Google hun & see what lotsa gals have tried :) im guessing it&#8217;ll get easier to fit his Helmet as he wears it more, bless him, how was he when he tried it? Ok or trying to pull it off? 

Aww Gigs how lovely re floweres from hubby.. were they a mixed bouquet? 

Jez Tilly is ooober cute <3 

Flueks when do you hear about the job? Sounds great & better hrs/time off which be fab when bubba no2 is here :)


----------



## claireybell

Yes il be retesting this morning, i need to go to shops & get some tests.. if i did have any, SO is home atm so it be later morning peeing if anything. Dunno if i can afford another Frer pack though :-/


----------



## gigglebox

Dang cb i was hoping to wake up to a new test! Eeeee!!! When is af due?

Dobs hope you figure it out and your ta tas stop being so painful. Would not emptying them all the way also cause you to slow down production? Just speculating...

Jez i'll pm you instagram name. Loooove your tilly pics! I don't post terribly often but i post pics of mostly kids and art and dogs on instagram.

When i moved here des was 2 and I became a sahm. We found a gym that has "open play time" once a week for a couple hours...we also went to events at the library (read alouds) and playgrounds where he would see other kids. He did do a lot of side by side play, wasn't until he was older that he interacted with kids and at that he's shy; does MUCH better in 1 on 1 play time.

Afm...last time i got pregnant i had the numbers 5&8 in my head; i got pregnant the 5th cycle, in the month of august (8th month), went into labor on 5/8. Well yesterday I got "2 2" in my head...not sure if it's two 2's or 22 but i wonder if it has any significance? Hopefully not that it'll be the 22nd cycle of trying :shock: :-k

Ofh cb the flowers were a bouquet of roses in different colors.


----------



## claireybell

OMG!!!! :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Freaking out a tad over here!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030815&stc=1&d=1523016648
 



Attached Files:







63D59A59-6B46-454B-9AE6-912ACEC56E11.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 42


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHHHH CBBBB girrrrllll you so fertile!!!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Are you going to snag a frer???? AHHHHH i am so excited for you!!! Have you told SO?


----------



## claireybell

Fertile Mertile LOL!! 

I cant afford anymore Frers atm uhh well i could but il need to pop out again.. SO has just got home but hes miserable with a Hangover #men-eyeroll

Snag a Frer i love it haha! Omg im scared...!!! Riley walked in kitchen saying &#8216;mummy what are you saying oh god about&#8217; lol oops


----------



## claireybell

I have another in the pack i just got, 4 day early oness.. i re-pee later i think. I nay get another Frer pack tomorrow.. il have to tell him tomorrow as he was miffed last time i never told him straight away. 

Eeek! :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Eeee! Congrats CB! That looks positive to me.

Jez, I'll PM you my Instagram name. Would love to connect and see more of Tilly. Let me know if anyone else wants to.


----------



## TexasRider

Wow CB! Thats awesome!! Congrats! I hope it gets darker fast!

Gigs- maybe its February for a due date? 

Afm- i left my thermometer in my kids room cause shes been waking up every night and asking me to come lay down with her. And of corse she didnt last night so I woke up this morning and didnt temp.... on the most important day to temp.... ugh

I dont feel like Im pg but on Wednesday i felt kinda dizzy and lightheaded all morning.... and like my pulse was racing. Unusual for me but probably nothing... guess I will see what happens with my temp tomorrow.


----------



## bdb84

OMG, Cb!! :dust: 

Now I forgot almost everything else I've read because that made me so excited!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex i have everything crossed for you! How frustrating to not have temped today!

Cb i bet he will be excited. And that is hilarious about you getting caught talking out loud :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Tex your periods usually due 14/15dpo isnt it?? Do you ever feel like your af is due or does it just appear?? Lol! Really hoping those are both pre pg symptoms & you get to test eeeeee!!! :) bump bud!!! 

Ooh can i join an Instagram thing?? I have an account but dont post alot but like to follow people. Im a moocher & viewer lol

Reason im a tad worried is i literally on Tuesday handed my 4wks notice in at my job as my earnings are less than my outgoings.. got a better job to go to & i start beginning of May & now im not sure they would employ me ohhhh!!! Funny but not funny lol or typical is more like it!


----------



## claireybell

Seriously Gigs im always talking out loud to myself.. only way i get sense haha!! 

Thanku girls eeeeee! Its weird as it took soooooo much longer when we were actually trying for our other 2, all we shouldve done is avoided lol


----------



## TexasRider

Usually my period turns up on 15dpo. Last month it was 17dpo? But I could have ovulated late cause my temps were a little suspect. Sooo af should turn up this weekend sometime. If shes a no show on Monday I will test then


----------



## bdb84

Cb- this early on, your boss doesn't need to know. That's my take anyways.


----------



## bdb84

Tex- you have incredible self control to not test until after AF is due!


----------



## gigglebox

How long did it take with the other two? I didn't used to talk to myself but i picked up the habit after I had des; when he was little i had lots of one sided conversations with him and i guess i just never stopped lol


----------



## claireybell

Its a friend of the family type thing & id hate to start there & then say im pg.. he may very well still employ me as il only be doing 2 short days a week so i could easily get childcare with relatives if needed but we&#8217;ll have to see :) i wouldnt feel so bad if we were actively ttc :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Well after youve been ttc for 3 years and no bfps you just assume your body is being mean and you cant possibly be pregnant so you just wait and sure enough AF turns up haha


----------



## claireybell

Gigs that&#8217;s how mine happened haha i never did it before Riley, probs as i worked f/t in an office & i would come across like a crazy person haha! With Nuala i think it took 4 months ish & Riley was nearly 6 months.. 

Tex your so good! Im terrible.. really hope this is your month <3


----------



## claireybell

Did it take long to conceieve Tabs?? X


----------



## TexasRider

Not at all! Thats the crazy part. I came of birth control pills in June and in August I was pregnant. So 2 cycles is all it took. 

My hubs somehow thinks my mirena is to blame for my lack of fertility this go round. Hes like I was against that thing from the beginning. But he never said anything when I got it put in???? But i was heavier than I am now for all the years weve been ttc so maybe thats why we havent gotten pregnant? Idk for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> AHHHHHH CBBBB girrrrllll you so fertile!!!!!!!

^


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats CB!


----------



## bdb84

I had to pick up DSS bright and early this morning as he cannot go to daycare due to a rash and his mom cannot miss any more work. It's our weekend with him again so DD2 is incredibly happy to have a playmate. But goodness, two 3 year olds are LOUD! :lol: They get along so well, though. I can only imagine how much chaos there will be once the sibling rivalry kicks in.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex :hugs: it's one of those if you don't laugh, you'll cry things. Really hoping the healthier lifestyle helps! It was when I started being more active and losing a few pounds that I got pregnant with Lev (12 cycles total). Also have you checked out the secondary infertility forums? Maybe they have some successful suggestions you haven't thought of? 

But hopefully you're pregnant now and can disregard everything I've just said  

Cb I'm so curious to find out hubby's reaction..and also to see more tests :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Ive peeked in there some but it doesnt move really fast so not a lot of traffic there...

I would love to share in your optimism but the reality is AF will probably be here this weekend. Although it would be an amazing surprise! Lol 

I have a massive migraine and Im suffering at school cause we have no subs. I already covered my moms classes this morning cause she called in and they didnt find her one... so I am ready for today to be over....


----------



## shaescott

Jez, Tilly is so precious! And you look great holding her! We need more baby and toddler pics, I agree!

CB, CONGRATS MRS FERTILE MYRTLE EEEEE, you and bdb can be bump buddies!

Tex, it&#8217;s always possible the mirena caused infertility, some people can&#8217;t get pregnant after coming off the pill. Anything unnatural can have unexpected effects I guess. I hope it&#8217;s not the case of course. 

Pic of corset to come!


----------



## shaescott

Okay, heres me in the corset. Dont mind the fact that Im in my undies lol, whoops. Btw, the hip dips/violin hips struggle is real :haha:


----------



## bdb84

Shae, how does that feel? Is it constricting at all? And I have the same violin shaped hips :lol:


----------



## shaescott

Bdb it&#8217;s pretty comfortable. I&#8217;m not supposed to wear it too tight while breaking it in, it&#8217;s just snug.


----------



## Breeaa

Omg CB!! Congrats!!! You really are fertile! So excited for you!!! 

FX tex! 

Jeez, Tilly is so adorable!! Ill pm you my instagram name if you want to add me. &#128536; I dont get on here enough so it would be nice to get updates on a platform I use daily. :haha:


----------



## JDsBaby

Hi guys long time lurker:flower: Congrats CB!

Hey funny observation but is CB the first one on this thread to actually get pregnant with the pull out:haha:


----------



## TexasRider

I want to say technically she got pregnant twice on pullout? I believe when she got pregnant in Feb. it was from pullout. Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage. 

Correct me if Im wrong people :)


----------



## TexasRider

And my period just showed up..... we had a sitter tonight and were planning on some sex before my af started... too late now lol


----------



## Flueky88

Texas I'm so sorry about AF showing up to begin with but right before a date :(

Jez yes I asked for Tilly pics. She's beautiful like her momma.

CB omg!! You are fertile myrtle. Can't wait to see tomorrow's line and hope it goes well with telling SO.

Shae, honestly I think you look better without the corset but if it makes you feel better and it's not harming you then go for it. I'm not saying you look bad in it either. 

I'm sorry this is all I'm recalling.


I talked to our educator and she said as far as she knows I'm the only one being considered. Not sure when a decision will be made. I also heard from someone else that educator is stepping down. If I'd be the only educator, I'm just not sure I'm ready for that. Just have to think aboit this and ask questions when/if they interview me.

As far as ttc, started getting creamy cm so I'm thinking I'll be Oing around a week from now. It would be funny as next Friday, the 13th is my 30th birthday . Would be pretty cool if I conceive on my 30th. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## shaescott

JD I thinks gigs got pregnant on pullout but had a cp or miscarriage. Not sure.


----------



## gigglebox

Yup the thread was started off what I *think* was a c/p...'course I'll never know for sure but I got a faint but there pink line...'course it was the curved style frer's that throw faint lines like crazy so who knows. 

Shae I'm with fluek, not that you asked my opinion but you have such a cute body without cinching the crap out of it! 'Course also like Fluek and dobs, I agree do what you love. 

Bdb i see you gor a ticker! Eeee!

Cb I'm going to bed but hoping for a test update!

JD :wave:


----------



## gigglebox

Tex nooooooo wtf! Terrible timing! I'm so sorry :( i hope you are still having an enjoyable date night, at least get some booze in ya!


----------



## claireybell

SO been lurking around with a feeling sorry for himself hangover all day Friday uhh & then we had curry last night lol! Was yummers! 

I did poas but it was just as faint as the first one but my pee was reeeeeally watered down, annoyed really.. i shouldve saved it for this morning uhh! But i am doing a bit of grocery shopping this morning so il see what they have hehe! Il try & snap a decent piccy of it though :) 

JD - yes i fell pg in the January & had been using pullout but there was 1 night that SO got carried away - pg!! lol but yes sadly mc in Feb! Got my period weeks later & then SO did it again! It baffles me how hes so adament he doesnt want anymore knowing im not on pill etc, he wont enquire into getting the snip, doesn&#8217;t wear the latex free condoms i buyed & he still does it in me in my prime window when i say pull out!! Men! Lol! I dont mind obvs ha ha .. dreading the talk! No doubt he&#8217;ll be an idiot about it & then calm down hrs later - fx!! 

Oh Tex noooooooo.. sorry hun! I really hoped with your additional symptoms this could&#8217;ve been your month :( how crazy that with Tabs you fell pg quite quickly after bc.. & if hubs wasnt happy about the Mirena he shouldve made it very clear at that point! I googled about it & some women can take upto 3-4 yrs to conceive after having it removed or some take no time at all! Im hoping that as its been 3ish yrs for you it will happen anytime now :hugs: <3 

Ahhh Flueks are u doing anything nice for your 30th birthday?? Ah wish i was 30 again haha! SO&#8217;s is next Friday aswell :) 

Do they still sell them curved shaped Frers Gigs?? Ive never seen them in the UK, i would hate them too! 

Michelle - i added to follow you on Instagram :)


----------



## claireybell

Shae forgot to say ur corset looks great ;)


----------



## claireybell

Any ideas why my pic rotates when it uploads bua BnB attachments anyone?? Anyhoooow.. heres the one from last night, its dried overnight but still therr, im gonna get a frer pack today ha ha! SO has gone to work now so im free to pee at my leisure when i get back :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030879&stc=1&d=1523088852
 



Attached Files:







7908C1B4-73CF-49DC-8B6F-8B8F83F6035F.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## shaescott

CB it looks a bit better to me than the previous bfp, last one was almost blurry to me, although it&#8217;s dried by now so maybe that made it darker? But it&#8217;s also not been 48 hours so if it&#8217;s not darker yet it&#8217;s no biggie. Can&#8217;t wait to see the next test!


----------



## Flueky88

CB curry sounds yummy!! I feel like this one is a tad more defined. I'm definitely looking forward to your frer!

I forgot I had the same birthday as your SO. DH is taking me out before he goes to work and I think I'll get me a really nice new bra. I'm not sure as if I get pregnant soon who knows how much use I'll get from it.

Well V is up now so I'll feed and play until my parents get here so I can go to work. Happy Sarurday!!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh hapy Bra shopping Flueks hehe!! If u do get the egg this cycle, just use the bra as much as poss before pg bras take over :) 

Line porn yall! Got myself a frer pack shopping.. the line came up as the dye was still coming across!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030881&stc=1&d=1523101614
 



Attached Files:







E2FC0E41-AEA4-4013-BB3E-E21120800A98.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## shaescott

Omg CB that&#8217;s a beautiful line! Quality line porn :haha: congrats! You so preggers!


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;ve been having weird ass symptoms lately. I&#8217;m near certain I&#8217;m not pregnant cuz I had a period 2 weeks ago lol, my mom thinks it&#8217;s pressure changes but it&#8217;s weird, I wonder if my hormones are acting up? When I was PMSing I was often overheated, like I was having hot flashes almost. Not normal for me, night sweats are normal then but not hot flashes during the day. This past week I&#8217;ve been nauseous every night, past two nights I had migraines and nausea, been having fluxing appetite, sometimes I think of food and I don&#8217;t want to go anywhere near it which is very weird to me, other times I&#8217;m my normal self of getting a craving and immediately driving off to get it. I worry my IUD hormones are wearing off, idek. I&#8217;ve got 9 months left of the 5 years on it. When I first got it I got pregnancy symptoms a week before I got my period, which was a week late, conveniently. Thought I was pregnant for sure, I was so young then. I was not pregnant though, of course. Anyway, point of that was, the iud has caused weird symptoms before, like now I always get nauseous a few days before my period starts, it&#8217;s my pms symptom I guess, never had that before the iud. Just makes me wonder. Need to find a new gyno cuz of weird stuff with the old hospital system, so probably can&#8217;t get it replaced early, though will be sure to get it on time. 

On a different note, I&#8217;m probably gonna go to market basket and buy some fresh produce yum. They have mangos for 89 cents through today according to their flyer, and grapes only $1.99 a lb! Usually I see them $3.99 a lb at the stores I usually go to. Though maybe they&#8217;re in season? More excited for the mangos though.


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHH CB!!!! :dance: what a perfect little line! Now to break it to SO!

Shae maybe you should take it out early. You've been having odd symptoms this whole time and didn't you say failure is more common toward the end of the 5 years? Also if you want to do the baby thing maybe something that might be less detrimental to your reproductive health...idk i jusat hear a lot of bad things plus our own Tex is having residual effects. 

And mmmmmmmmmm mangoes...you def are making me want one! I love them!


----------



## wookie130

CB - Yay!!! That's a great line on that FRER! :happydance:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I&#8217;m gonna research other options that aren&#8217;t the pill (I can&#8217;t take pills reliably every day let alone at the same time), but I might end up just getting another. Either way I&#8217;ll have to search for a new gyno to take the current one out, and I&#8217;m so busy that could take ages. I say I&#8217;m busy as I lie in bed reading a book. Okay, I&#8217;m just lazy.


----------



## bdb84

Cb- Now that's a great line! Congrats! :happydance::cloud9:

Shae- I agree with taking it out early. Would you be able to do the pill if you set a daily alarm on your phone? That's what I did for the 2+ years I was on the pill. I made sure to keep the pack in my purse so that I would always have them on me. All of my friends and family knew that I was taking my meds at 8:45PM :lol:


----------



## shaescott

Bdb I have a reminder on my phone to take my regular pills... it doesn&#8217;t work. I have a bad habit of ignoring it and thinking I&#8217;ll take it later. They&#8217;re not the type that timing matters. Also aren&#8217;t you supposed to wait a full cycle on it before having unprotected sex?


----------



## JDsBaby

Hi Gigs:hi:

CB that is a beautiful line! Congratulations girlie:hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. May be the loss made you extra fertile so you could get a solid line this time. And:haha: at SO men can be silly at times. I'm sure he will take the news well. 

Tex I'm sorry AF has showed up, I've been routing for your BFP since you joined this thread. I too had the Mirena and after I had it removed it took me 26 months to get that second line in which ended in a blight ovum. Can't say for sure the Mirena was the cause but I strongly believe it had a strong hand in it. Awesome job on the weight loss too!

Shae I hope the corset gives you the outcome you desire, you are a beautiful young women either way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb congratulations! Sending lots of sticky vibes and positive thoughts that hubby takes the news well. Can&#8217;t wait to see the frer! And I agree the most recent test looks darker to me. Re new job: is it already done and signed? Because if it is and they back out then you can sue the s* out of them for sex discrimination: pregnancy. Or at least that&#8217;s the theory. In the US. In the US, you never technically have to tell your boss and it&#8217;s technically illegal for them to ask lol. But yeah as a courtesy here we tell around 12-20 weeks. I didn&#8217;t tell until I was 15w. &#8212; jk JUST saw your frer it is awesome!

Jez no instagram here anymore :( My friend takes her kid to two classes a week at her local The Little Gym and maybe once a month hangs out with other friends with similar aged babies. Over the summer, when A is out of daycare I am hoping to have him in one to two classes a week. Not so much for the social, but TLG does a great job of promoting social behavior during play. Tilly is super beautiful just like mom!

Tex sorry about af and her bad timing. I hope date night was fun regardless. My IUD really messed up my program as well, and mine was non hormonal and I only had it in for a month. Hopefully time and the weight loss gets things going again.

BDB agreed I love that you have a ticker now!

Gigs lol at talking to yourself about having a baby. I talk to myself but more like procedural stuff because it helps me focus and get stuff done.

Shae I&#8217;m still a fan of no corset. I think it&#8217;s the look you were going for though, so that&#8217;s good! Glad it worked out and that you are taking your time adjusting your body to it. I second Gigs re the iud but I don&#8217;t know anything other than mine really messed up my body. If you&#8217;re worried about taking a pill, what about Depo? Though I will say some people have had really bad experiences on BNB with it. I haven&#8217;t. I love it! I go in once every three months, make sure to take my calcium. But we&#8217;ll see what happens and if I still like it now that I&#8217;m done pumping. I was the same. My alarm would go off and if I wasn&#8217;t near my pill or free then I&#8217;d turn it off and say ok after I finish this I&#8217;ll take it or I&#8217;d be out and forgot it at home and it was just bad. I tried all different times of the day. Never was good about it.

Fluek that&#8217;s awesome that you&#8217;re the only one being considered! You&#8217;re like an actress who is so well known they don&#8217;t have to audition anymore!

Hey JDS and Breea! Hope all is well! Always nice to see you pop in!

AFM I&#8217;m depressed. I know it&#8217;s natural and I&#8217;ll get over it. But I pumped out about 5 oz yesterday morning, and I haven&#8217;t felt engorged since. No leaking overnight either. This is really happening. I&#8217;m really stopping. Having buyer&#8217;s remorse. Feeling like maybe if I was a better mom I would have made the push to 12 months. I have a bunch of frozen milk from the three days in the hospital where he wasn&#8217;t eating, but idk. Pumping made me feel so good about myself as a mom. Plus, he&#8217;s getting so big. dbasludgbiwuafgauysfgbewj :cry: sorry just needed to vent. Like I said, I&#8217;ll get over it.

And A LOVED yesterday's class the most. He was scooting every where, loving all the activities, laughing and smiling and giggling the whole time! He's doing well with his helmet. Today is 4 hours on and 1 off and the first day he is supposed to nap with it on (I think). He doesn't mind it or play with it or try to pull on it. I am still bad at putting it on but getting better. It's cute. Blye swirly with a star imprint on the back. Makes it hard to kiss his little face though :(

And I seriously cannot believe ex has not asked about how A is doing since we were discharged AND this is now weekend three he didn't ask for visitation. He also did not pay me my child support for march or april, shocker. This is why I'm having it taken straight out of his paycheck. But I'm not about to remind him he still owes me almost $4k because it'll remind him he's been skipping visitation and I want the judge to see that he actually gives zero shits about A. He also is refusing to sign our child support order that we f*ing agreed to MONTHS ago. What a f*uing pos. He's trying to get under my skin.

But idc cuz going to my favorite place! Monterey Bay Aquarium! I'm like a kid at Christmas. I want to go wake up the grandparents hahaha


----------



## JDsBaby

Hi Dobby:hi:

A is absolutely adorable! Glad he is adapting to the helmet well, his time in it will be over before you know it.

Sorry his dad isn't holding up to his end of the bargain, wish he'd figure out it's not about you and him but really about A. Just sit back and wait :coffee: he's going to screw himself right outta of any rights he has at the rate he is going.

Have a blast in Monterey, I love it there so much the aquarium is amazing.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - A sounds adorable in his helmet, and just generally. Can you share any pics? It must be nice to see him so happy and playful. As for ex, I cant believe hes digging his own grave. I feel like it shows he really doesnt care? Thats pretty sad, but theres no doubt A has an abundance of love around him between his amazing mama and your fam. Re: pumping, I think its always emotional when someone stops BFing or pumping. Im sure those feelings will soon ease and youll be distracted by As constant leaps of development. I think its around his age that I found things just got so amazing (and unlike many others, rather than thinking it makes me want another, I though thank god, Im gonna enjoyyyyy this). Wow Im rambling.

Shae - ditto on maybe considering other options. When I was on the pill Id set my alarm for before I should be waking up (dont/didnt you do that with temping anyway?) and just have it ready by the side of my bed. It worked well, otherwise Id never have remembered either. I had the depo shot once and found it terrible. Had terrible hair loss and bled almost constantly for months when I came off it.

CB - wow you sooo fertile for reals! Im so excited for you! Hope it goes well telling hubby. 

Tex - Im sorry about af too. It does sound like possibly mirena might have something to do with it. Hopefully its just a matter of time!

Whoever said about talking to themselves, I do it all the time too! Only since Tilly. I walk around talking to Tilly when our and about, and now I do it even when Im not with her. People have definitely given me some looks.

Grr there were other things I was going to reply to but now Ive forgotten.

Oh, BDB my bff is exactly as far along as you are, to the day. 

The other interesting thing about my bff is... bear with me... shes the one who had struggled with awful, awful eczema for years and the ONLY thing that got rid of it completely was traditional Chinese medicine (special teas, in her case). Cleared it up in three months. So she was also ttc for just over a year and had multiple early losses. Fertility clinic couldnt recall do much to help her other than recommending she goes on clomid. So she went back to her TCM doc who told her shes absolutely confident she can help her get pregnant within three months, and gave her special teas to help balance her body for fertility (or something). In month two she went away to Ireland with her fiancé, conceived in a f***ing ancient castle and now her fertility specialist is asking her what on earth she did to conceive because her numbers are so high and everything is perfect (compared to things like late implant and low hormone levels every other time). So idk, maybe theres something to it? She also wore a fertility necklace given to her by her fiancés aunt, so it could be that too haha


----------



## shaescott

According to planned parenthood&#8217;s pages on bc methods, the shot can make it take 9-10 months to be fertile again, so that freaks me out. They also said if you get migraines with auras you can&#8217;t take the combo pill, so I&#8217;d have to take the mini pill, and apparently there&#8217;s no sugar pills on those? I wasn&#8217;t terribly good at temping but I could try it and hold off on sex for a while to make sure I can actually take it on time. At the same time, the shot would be way easier... but I also wanna get regular periods.


----------



## Jezika

I couldnt take the combined pill either because of migraines with auras. Im pretty sure my mini pill was sugar coated and tiny. I think the window for taking it is much narrower than the combined pill though, and I had very unpredictable spotting with it that totally ruined sex (and sheets) on several occasions, so eventually we resorted to condoms/pull out (and now just abstinence lol/not lol).


----------



## shaescott

So Depo shot causing bone thinning is a big issue, osteoporosis runs in my family in women on my mom&#8217;s side. She&#8217;s 50 and pre-osteoporosis. I know I could take calcium but I still worry. 
I don&#8217;t actually get auras with my migraines but I am very worried that the combo pill would make my migraines way worse and I&#8217;m not about that life. I could take a preventative for migraines like my mom but like that&#8217;s adding so many pills into my life. I worry about the mini pill&#8217;s spotting and of course the smaller window to take it. 

God, why can&#8217;t they have a &#8220;get it and forget it&#8221; option that makes you still have regular periods and doesn&#8217;t cause a bunch of issuessssss


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I&#8217;ve been selfish posting. I&#8217;ve been reading I swear, just don&#8217;t have much to say. I&#8217;m dreading going into work and that makes me extra selfish.


----------



## TexasRider

Well technically since birth control isnt natural there will be side effects no matter what. It does suck that there isnt an option that has zero side effects. But anytime youre putting fake horomones into your body in some form to fool your body its going to mess with you. For most people its not an issue after you stop it but I guess it can have longer effects for some. If I knew then what I know now I would have just taken the pill or made DH wear a condom or abstain during fertile time. I feel like i screwed up something that wasnt broken to make life easier on myself and now I cant have a baby. It super sucks


----------



## claireybell

I was completely fine on the combined pill & you can take it from the first day of your period & then protected straight away.. if u start taking it anytime after cd4/5 it may not stop the ovulation.. but if your not good with the alarms etc maybe its not a good one to try.. 

What about the implant? & if u dont get on with it you can have it removed?? Is your iud a hormone one?


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa Jez im with you there getting funny looks from people whe chatting to ya self :haha: 

Aww Dobs im so glad A is getting on well with his Helmet :) i bet he looks soooo cute even with it on! OMG what an absolute xsdgrghj the ex is?!!! Hes setting himself up completely for not getting any type of custody or visitation or anything! How was he when you guys where together when A was born? Was he very interactive with him? Or just never really that fussed..? 

Omg about your friend Jez & the Itish castle & hot pg mega quick lol! Bet it was the necklace:haha:

Not seen SO today yet but not planning on telling him just yet as by the sounds of his Whatsapp message, he seems pissed about something uhh


----------



## DobbyForever

Requested pics

Oh and gigs I guess the proper terminology is cranial band not helmet but everyone just calls it helmet lol

Will respond to everything else when we are in the car fxvndsyjnuobswtvuv I wanna gooooooo lol I am such a woman child
 



Attached Files:







EBD43B08-B926-4414-840E-51458ABC5354.jpg
File size: 59.3 KB
Views: 24









32FE6F8C-73DF-4D1D-B6FD-A06CA8567CA5.jpg
File size: 90.4 KB
Views: 18









21EE35FB-C265-4CD0-95DF-540C50D534DA.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh lovely pics Dobs <3 A is soooo scrummy!! He looks so much like you :)


----------



## shaescott

Oh my goodness he is sooo frickin adorable I love those pics!


----------



## shaescott

So I&#8217;m gonna try taking my normal pills at the same time every night for a month and if I can do it I&#8217;ll probably go on a combination pill. Apparently there are some that reduce headaches so I&#8217;ll see what the doctor says.


----------



## claireybell

Friday night & noones online :shock: half bored, half asleep in bed zzzZ


----------



## Flueky88

CB what a beautuful line!! I'm not sure why frer bfp are my favorite to look at.

Dobby A is adorable!! His cranial band is lovely too :)


Alright I'm sorry I've read through the day but V is fighting bed time so I gotta go.


----------



## Michellebelle

Omg Dobs, what a cuuuuutie A is!


----------



## Breeaa

Omg! Dobs!!! A is so adorable and he looks so much like you! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Glad he is doing well in his helmet and sorry about your ex. &#128078;&#127996; I want to go to the Monterey aquarium so badly! Were thinking about heading up there soon to see the Muir Woods. The aquarium is on my list of stops. 

CB, great lines on the Frer. I am going to keep checking for your update on SOs response. 

Flueky, sending some baby dust your way for when you O! :haha:

We found out what this baby is Thursday. The ultrasound tech guessed Wednesday and the blood test results confirmed Thursday. I had to do some shopping of course, so I went to target to get some things. Now Im shopping online. Its so early and hard to shop when the things you need are out of season. Its so much more fun shopping when youre not team green. :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae yeah I agree that would be nice. My cousin was on Depo for years and got off twice and was pregnant within months both times but idk. Just depends on the person. I used to bounce back from hormonal stuff really easily. Now that im Done pumping ill Probably go back to the combo pill. I might just not even do anything for a while since I have no intention of dating or having sex for like years lol

Jez or Fluek im Blanking thats crazy re the conceiving in a castle with fertility teas! I love it! 

Um um dunno if there was anything else A had a BLAST! He was waving at the fish, high fiving pretty women, laughing! He caught a nap right before we got there so he was awake the whole time. So much fun! Had a handful of people ask about his helmet and two moms say their kids had helmets as well. We went ahead and got a family membership. $140 just for three for today so $300 to be able to go back with friends seemed a good deal. Ill definitely take A again over the summer. But ffs when did stuff get so expensive?!
 



Attached Files:







4C8BA59A-24BF-499F-B4C6-B5AAF962EAA4.jpg
File size: 72.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that&#8217;s so cute I love aquariums! I love seeing dolphins but always worry if they have enough space and are happy. Hopefully they do. I kissed a dolphin once lol. But they kiss everyone at those dolphin swim things. 

Started the one month on time meds thing. And ofc was late because of work running crazy late due to a huge mess from a huge sale, but not by long, just an hour and a half, so I think it still counts. Especially since I won&#8217;t have to worry about work doing that much longer since I&#8217;ll be leaving for home for summer.


----------



## Jezika

Breea uhhh youre not DELIBERATELY leaving us hanging re: the sex are too?!!! Can I guess? Im gonna guess... girl?

Shae - lol cant you just set your alarm for the morning, before you get up? Cant remember if you said that wouldnt work. And idk about headaches, but I was told not to go on the combined pill due to migraines w/ aura because it could increase my chances of having a stroke(!). I never, ever have headaches with my migraines, oddly. And I had sooo many migraines during pregnancy. Definitely some weird hormonal thing.

Dobs - for realz A looks soooo much like you. What a handsome and happy kid. And Im so envious of the good weather where you are. Its still cold here and I genuinely feel like spring will never, ever come.

Flueks - omg yessss, FRERs are so satisfying to look at. My second fave to look at is wondfos. I secretly dont like looking at any other kinds heh heh


----------



## shaescott

Jez FRERs are definitely my fave to look at and edit. Regarding morning, I&#8217;d rather sleep in on weekends. I&#8217;m always up late anyway, always running late in the morning too. With the combo pill, it&#8217;s not as huge a deal to take it at exactly the same time, though recommended so you don&#8217;t forget it. The mini pill wears off in 24 hours apparently and that&#8217;s why it&#8217;s vital you take it at the same time every day. Got a bunch of info from a lot of sources and don&#8217;t remember what so no citations lol, just that&#8217;s what the internet says haha. I got a bpc pill reminder app that gives reminders every 10 minutes starting when I&#8217;m supposed to take them until I take them. I&#8217;m using it with my regular meds for the trial run. Looking into the app that lets you get bcp shipped to your door by answering a bunch of questions but I might just have my NP prescribe something cuz she knows my medical history best. And of course I&#8217;d be getting the iud out at the same time. There&#8217;s definitely a chance that I&#8217;ll just get a new iud put in, not sure how big or small a chance it is. 

Weird slightly psych-related rant.
I&#8217;ve realized that I make a lot of quick rash decisions and while I do a lot of research quickly, I don&#8217;t let myself mull over it for a while. Sometimes the quick rash decision is the &#8220;go to the 24 hour cvs for ice cream&#8221;, I don&#8217;t know how to control my cravings. I worry about how this will affect money in the future. I commit to things I&#8217;m not ready to commit to and then I bail (not like on going out with friends or anything, but like, ideas or hobbies). It&#8217;s almost like I have mild manic episodes caused by new things, like the corset thing. But it doesn&#8217;t make sense because I still wanted it the next day, can a manic episode last that long? Jez, you&#8217;re studying psych right? At the same time I figure I don&#8217;t get to blame it on my brain, I have to blame it on its user. But I just get so excited and laser focused when I discover a new product or get a new idea. I suspiciously look for signs of scams and negative things, and once satisfied (it doesn&#8217;t take long) I immediately am like &#8220;add to cart, check out&#8221;, I don&#8217;t wait and think about it. That&#8217;s a bit of an issue. I mean, I don&#8217;t buy everything. If I don&#8217;t check out right away, it generally means I never will. I also get creative ideas and immediately must carry them out, and then in a few hours I realize it&#8217;s harder than I thought and/or I&#8217;m getting bored and the project is left in the dust, and they rarely come back from that. Once on Christmas Eve I decided I wanted to see myself a velvet and faux fur dress matching the one in my profile pic. I was certain I could do this in one day. My dad wouldn&#8217;t let me go all the way to a legit fabric store so all I had was the local cheap fabric store. They had what seemed like velvet on top of potato sack. I bought it anyway. After a couple pins being placed and realizing I have no idea how to use a pattern or thread a sewing machine, I gave up. On my birthday last year I bought $100 worth of plants, specifically tomato plants and probably a few others cuz I was being crazy. Got home, got on hands and knees in the manure-y-smelling soil (it was organic sooo probs real poo, smell didn&#8217;t bother me like it did SO), and repotted like half the plants. Then I was tired. Didn&#8217;t really do much else after that except water the tomato plants when their soil was getting dry and ignore all the seed packs I bought and all the leftover soil and the plants I didn&#8217;t repot at all. My mom says when I do this with my ideas, I&#8217;m manic. Like, having a manic episode. When I decided I was going to make 4 varieties of cookies from scratch (okay except one, we had peanut butter cookie dough in the fridge) she was like &#8220;honey you&#8217;re manic right now&#8221; and I was like &#8220;no I&#8217;m not.&#8221; I was. I ended up making 2 varieties of cookies I think, and then it was time for my dad to cook dinner. Somehow I thought I could make all those cookies in like 2 hours, and I&#8217;m quite slow moving in the kitchen. I was very wrong lol, made a lot of peanut butter cookies with melts Hershey kisses on top and a lot of thinner peppermint sugar cookies, and didn&#8217;t have time for any else because it took at least two cookie sheets per cookie type and I had to wait for them to cool down to use them again. Anyway, if you&#8217;re still reading you&#8217;re the mvp lol. Point was about the manic episodes where I think I can do something but can&#8217;t, or not in its entirety, of just crazy ideas I must follow through with. I figure I can&#8217;t be bipolar cuz I&#8217;m on Zoloft and Wellbutrin for depression, that would mess me up if I was bipolar, they wouldn&#8217;t work, right? They&#8217;ve been working great for depression. My mom just says I have mild manic episodes and also depression but doesn&#8217;t feel the need to stick them together. My dad is bipolar, and my mom has depression, that&#8217;s probably relevant. Idk it just confuses me, I&#8217;m so impulsive.


----------



## shaescott

So sorry for that crazy long rant eeep


----------



## claireybell

Breea how many weeks are you now?? Any sickness still? Omg you found out boy/girl & your not going to share??? Lol! So excited for you hun! Do u have a mini bump yet? :) 

Lovely collage photo Dobby! Sounds like A def enjoyed the Aquarium. Prices of outings are waaaay pricey now i agree! I dunno if its because places like that & the Zoo you go to when your smaller & its been yrs since you been & inflation has crept up idk..?! But i never understand why some places are silly expensive! No need to be esp when you eat in their café/restaurant & spend money in their gift shop lol. I haven&#8217;t been to one since i was very little, we def wanna take the kiddies there, Nuala would love it! 

Hope V didnt fight too much to go to sleep Flueks & she slept through ;)


----------



## claireybell

Just seen yours & Jez reply & i missed it haha im reading now! 

I do love using Frers & i know blue dyes arent that rated anymore but i just love a Clearblue lol! The positive cross bit i love it! May have to do one if those aswell Lol! 

Combo pill you can take anytime of day Shae as both hormone levels are much higher & if you miss one its ok, you just take it when u remember or if its the next day, take the next day one in the packet & just take that Missed on at the end of the packet before your 7 day break but you can carry on taking them back-back! If you miss more than 3 in a row you need extra protection for 7 days! Mini pill has to be took same time every day or within the 12hr window, usually Cerelle or Cerezette i think but only 1-4 women mini pill works for, never worked for me as i bled all time and got mega spotty eurghhh!!! 

Your probs very impulsive & swayed easily Shae lol i know i am. Have u ever been tested for Bipolar though? Pretty sure it&#8217;s Hereditary.. but hopefully it&#8217;s skipped your generation :) The peanut butter cookies you refer to sound reeeeally good Lol did they taste nice???


----------



## shaescott

CB im definitely swayed easily. I&#8217;m also very impressionable. When I&#8217;m around people I start talking like them, not on purpose at all, like in their style of speaking and mannerisms. It&#8217;s weird, it&#8217;s like who&#8217;s the real me cuz I just bounce back what I&#8217;m given... I mean, I have my own brain but like... idk man. I haven&#8217;t been tested for bipolar. Considering my meds work it&#8217;s unlikely I have it but I&#8217;m waiting eagerly to hear from Jez cuz I thought she was a psych student? It can be hereditary, yes. My manic episodes generally don&#8217;t last very long though, they&#8217;re usually a few hours long. And when I&#8217;m obsessing over something for days I don&#8217;t have other symptoms I don&#8217;t think. Well, not sure now that I think about it. I don&#8217;t pay enough attention to myself to know. I don&#8217;t get depressed after the mini episodes, but I&#8217;m also on depression meds so idk.

ETA: yes, the cookies were very good lol

ETA2: I feel like I&#8217;ve been extra impulsive with cravings the past few months, and especially the past week or two I&#8217;ve been really indulging my cravings a lot. Now I wanna bake cookies but I won&#8217;t cuz I don&#8217;t have the ingredients here. 24 hour grocery stores didn&#8217;t cross my mind at all, noooope lol. Still not gonna make them cuz I&#8217;m tired.


----------



## gigglebox

I will catch up and reapond properly later but right now had to share this...i am on a chicken lovers/info page on facebook and someone posted this quadruple yolker pic...and someone else had a reaponse that just tickled me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







B2CBF3BA-A08C-4BF8-9469-5A2790582337.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Flueky88

Breaa are you leaving us hanging on gender?! I've never been team green but I know it was loads of fun shopping for girl clothes. I tried not to do too much as I knew I'd get loads of clothes at my shower. 

Dobby I love the aquarium pictures! We are taking V to aquarium at end of the month we are so excited! He looks a lot like you which is a good thing because you're beautiful. 

Shae I can be very impulsive too at times. I also have a bit of an addicting personality. I've dobe it with excercise, eating foods, ttc. Stay away from drugs as I don't want any addiction to that. No bipolar disorder in my family, but depression does. Let me just tell you, when you are in nursing classes especially psych. You'll be like "omg! I do that, I have ____!". I don't think you have a "disorder" but I hated psych. It was my worst subject. I think because they stress reorienting dementia patients. Let me tell you from experience in nursing home when they get to mid to late stage dementia, it doesn't work!! 

Jez I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels that way.

CB any more tests? Have you told SO? If so how did he react? 

Ah lots of sticky babydust as I really want you to have your 3rd baby :)

V was a bit resistant snd then woke up shortly after 9. Ugh, I git too tired by the time she fell asleep that I fell asleep :(

Gigs I love that comment :rofl: I think I'd have a panic attack if I had triplets or more. I think at this point twins would even freak me out a bit. 

Concerning birth control. I'm really undecided about what I want to do after baby 2. I had considered IUD but I'm not sure how that may effect ttc 3 if we do. DH undecided on this.

The shot I've heard horror stories. Ihad trouble regulating from the combo pill but I feel it has shorter lasting effects. DH I think wants me to not take any but I'm afraid I'll breakdown and broodyness will kick in. I definitely want V in school before a 3rd. Granted that's if I can get DH to come around on a 3rd :)

AFM I forgot to say my dad called and said the biopsy on my cousin's tumor is stage 4 cancer. So things look pretty bad. She has a follow up where she should learn this information on friday. Apparently her dog is dying right now so they wanted to wait and let her grieve that first. Ugh, I'm just at a loss on this. I'm going to ask dad not to talk to me about the appt Friday until Saturday. I know it may soundselfish as hell, but I don't want to remember my 30th that way. 

Not much else to report on my side. Have a good weekend everyone:)


----------



## claireybell

Oh Flueks im so sorry to hear about your cousin <3 lots love & hugs your way & to your family.. sad that news will be given on your birthday though :-/ you can always celebrate your birthday the following week? I know its not the same but.. xxx 

Gigs i love that pic :haha: if that showed up on my fb newsfeed id share it haha! 

Did the other Frer this morning, lines slightly darker :) havent told SO yet lol! Ive started getting heartburn late last night & this afternoon.. eurghh, never had it with other pg&#8217;s & no symptoms this early EVER! Jeez it best only be one in there :shock: i think SO&#8217;s cheese will slide off his cracker if it was twins :rofl:


----------



## Breeaa

Oops! &#129315;

Heres the ugly cupcake I made to tell the kids.

CB, not really sick anymore but I get small waves of it. 14 weeks. I have a bump, but Im still chubby from last baby so I mostly feel fat. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







6DC63B33-6ACF-4F15-A34B-774B31A483CC.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Woooooot Club Blue!!!! Congrats!!!

Shae idk I feel like being a little impulsive is one thing and not having a strong sense of self could lead to you adopting others personas. But im not a psychologist. Im just slow to label people. 

Re the mini yes very important to take it on time but the combo you can be off a bit

Fluek that isnt selfish. How did your dad get the results before your cousin? Or did I misread. Hugs im So sorry

Gigs lol that pic comment is hilarious


----------



## Flueky88

CB lol I'd say probably just a really strong baby. Plus they say all pregnancies are different.

Dobby my aunt told him. My cousin isn't fully "right" since her 2nd tumor surgery. I can't remember how big it was that time but it was very large. She was paralyzed on half her body, largely unintelligible speech, etc. She had recoveted greatly but was not back to her "normal" self. So I think all goes through my aunt.

Brea congrats on team blue!! I do kind of hope I'm team blue next time.


----------



## Jezika

Fluek - ah, I'm so sorry about your cousin. How old is she? I don't think asking your dad not to talk about it till Saturday is selfish. (Sadly) it doesn't change anything and I don't think anyone would want to you to hold onto a memory like that. 

CB - I have to say I did wonder about twins heheheh. You must share more test pics.

Breea - Remind you, you have several kiddos already, right? ETA: I'm such an idiot. Not only did you say, "here's the ugly cupcake I made to tell the KIDS," but I also failed to say congrats on the boy!!!! I guess I was wondering whether this is your first boy.

Shae - I don't know about the potential effect of meds because it's been a while and since having a kid my mind has decided to simply drop some material, but yes it does sound like a touch of mania, if someone can have a "touch" of mania. You probably already know this, but to get a diagnosis of either of the types of bipolar disorder you'd need to be displaying that increased goal-directed behaviour for at least four days (in the case of hypomania, and at least a week for mania), most of the day, nearly every day. And that's in addition to a bunch of other symptoms/behaviours other than depression that it sounds like you don't have (though for bipolar I, depression isn't required). Don't forget that boundaries of what is and isn't considered psychopathology are manmade, and it sounds nice and simple to say we have (or don't have) such-and-such diagnosis, but other than for things like accessing services and ease of communication between healthcare providers, they're not particularly helpful. I think most things are on a spectrum anyway, so yes you probably do have some features of mania but that's probably all that is. I'm actually similar in terms of buying things on a whim or suddenly deciding to embark on large projects that aren't particularly feasible, but over the years I've started recognizing that as a habit and have mostly managed to curb it (plus I really don't have time for stuff like that anymore). I also get a bit manic when getting high. I think, generally, a good and simple measure of whether something is a problem is whether it's interfering with your overall functioning or relationships in any substantial way or causes you a lot of distress. E.g., LOTS of people have some OCD tendencies (checking behaviours, mental rituals, repeated intrusive thoughts, etc.) but if it's not interfering with their lives, it's not really a problem. Wow sorry for rambling! ETA: I should add, for interest, that there are very few disorders where the whole "it's not a problem" thing doesn't hold, like with antisocial personality disorder or the dreaded p-word. So I'll add another caveat for if your behaviour harms someone else.

Blarghhh gotta go study now.


----------



## shaescott

Thank you Jez, that made me feel a lot better :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Quickly uploading the latest test lol, gonna reply back shortly:)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1030961&stc=1&d=1523213841
 



Attached Files:







B966AB68-3FA1-4B00-AC91-74652A09AF49.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## shaescott

Beautiful line CB!!!


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh Breea how lovely, congrats on baby boy <3 id love a nother boy but i have a sneaking suspicion that its going to be another Girl .. i love that cupcake, it looks like it has a weird face when u look at it hahaa!! Im sure u dont look fat, im glad sickness is minimal :) Breea was yours a planned one/unplanned? Just wondering how hubs reacted.. my SO is awful for receiving unplanned news or things he has no control over (after it&#8217;s happened Lol) 

Thankyou Shae


----------



## shaescott

Breeaa congrats on the boy! Forgot to say that earlier whoops!

ETA: oh and Flueks I&#8217;m so sorry about your cousin :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb great line!!! Looks significantly darker to me but i&#8217;ll Keep the t word to myself lol

Fluek so sorry to hear that she&#8217;s been through so much. I agree that you not enjoying your birthday won&#8217;t change anything so you should enjoy your time.

Bree I missed the fat comment and want to echo everyone else that you are not fat! But I feel you there&#8217;s a little more to love post babies/during pregnancy and we are our biggest critics


----------



## Flueky88

Brea also forgot to mention sorry you feel fat. I felt like I had a weird bump and wasn't happy with it. I'm sure you look lovely we just are so hard on ourselves.

CB great line!! Your eggo is definitely preggo. I have a very good feeling about this baby for you :)

Dobby and Shae, thanks

Jez hank you too. She just turned 34 a few days before this most recent surgery. So pretty young for all this. 

AFM took a nap when V had her afternoon nap. It was glorious. I think she's teething again. I thought I felt something on hrr upper gums. She's been a real champ aboit teething so far so it's hard to tell. Soooo not complaining about that though.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek:hugs: i hope despite the family chaos you have an amazing birthday! How many teeth does V have now?

Dobs omg he doesn't have a touch if exSO's looks does he?! Mini dobby! And the band is also cute! He doesn't look bothered by it whatsoever. Glad you and he had a good time with the marine life! I'd love to take The kids but closest one is 3hrs -.-

Brea congratulations on team blue! I remember the "i swear i'm pregnant not far" days well. I'm sure you look lovely though!

Shae i can relate to a lot of what you said. Sounds more like a personality trait. I have poor impulse control and unrealistic expectations. I am also extremely creative so it leads to me having a bunch of ideas that i can be quite enthusiastic about, but execution is way harder than I anticipate and i give up easily. I don't have it in me to work on any one thing for a long period of time...unless it's something that NEEDS to be done. I also attempted to make myself a costume and failed miserably:haha: that was also trying not to use a pattern! I was being stupid. I've had ideas for inventions, made prototypes, then gave up when I discovered how hard it is to get a paton. 

Ok ds1 is back to school tomorrow after spring break. I'm in for a rough morning! Night y'all!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs how many weeks off was it for easter/spring break? Riley has 2 wks.. still got another week yet! I hope Des is ok in the morning & no mini tantrums about getting hus uniform on lol

Afm, had a pee in the night & had some pinky more Red blood when i wiped.. its been darker to light brown since but hardly anything there this morning. I know it can be completely normal but cant help thinking otherwise.. :( getting twingey pokey pains on the left side aswell, like Ov pain feeling, just on/off so its probs stretches & lil spotting from that eek! I doubt it would be anything more as period isnt even due until tomorrow or Weds! I never had pain this early with my Ectopic just weird briwn bleeding but mega cramping, nothing like that now, i forget my bodies lots older & i had loadsa spotting with Riley so i guess i should relax *sigh*


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like normal stuff to me cb. I had spotting with Des too, think about 6 weeks? Your tests are looking great! And it's kind of good you know what to look out for with ectopic so you know this doesn't feel like that. Are you going to test again?

Ugh sooo tired. I hate waking up to an alarm...also Lev sleeping ttn was extremely short lived. He's back to waking up twice. Tried letting him whine it out but he doesn't stop after severl minutes. Just wants a bit of bottle then rolls over and back to sleep. 

Hopefully he takes a nice long nap today!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs thank you for sharing that, it made me feel a bit less crazy knowing other people do the same thing. I think you&#8217;re right about it being a personality trait. I just freak out sometimes thinking there must be something psychologically wrong with me, but I generally find tamer explanations. 

Sorry Lev isn&#8217;t sttn. My mom did CIO with me but hated it, she would sit outside my room and cry that she couldn&#8217;t hold me. It actually took less than a week for me, first time I cried for probably half an hour and that was when she was bawling outside my room. Second time it was like 15 min, third time like 10, and so on until I just made a little whimper and went back to sleep. I personally would&#8217;ve gone in after 15 minutes but it was the 90s to be fair. Also that was going to bed, not waking at night. She would wait a few minutes if I woke in the middle of the night then go get me. Whatever works for you though, not suggesting you do or don&#8217;t do that. More like thoughts lol. 

CB since you spotted with Riley you should totally not panic. Maybe continue testing to keep watching line progression.


----------



## claireybell

Fx Lev has a lovely nap for you today Gigs :thumbup: 

Ive had nomore its gone back creamy normal, it couldve been break through bleeding what sometimes happens when periods are due, im off out again shortly to get SO some nice smelling aftershave for his birthday on Friday so i may get another Frer pack, fx lines are proceeding to get darker.. 

Nuala has not stopped pooping today seriously, 3 in less than an hour & Riley saying he can smell something again :rofl: first poop she ruined her clothes today eurghhhh .. remind us again why we want to have more babies? Hahaa


----------



## claireybell

Crying it out never worked with either of mine, it stressed them out & woke them up more & then i found it took longer for them to get off to sleep, hated it! Plus, Nuala is in a toddler bed, i cant leave her to cry it out as she gets up & plays with her toys lol cheeky monkey!


----------



## shaescott

CB yeah it definitely depends on the kid. Glad spotting stopped, sorry about Nuala&#8217;s poops lol. Have you told SO yet?


----------



## bdb84

Hi, ladies. Yesterday was a very rough day on me, emotionally. I'll try to keep this as short as possible (baby is okay!).

I have a 12 year old mutt, named Brutus, that I rescued when he was far too young to have even been weaned from his mother. He was super tiny and I was super pregnant with my first born. I had no intentions of getting a dog when I was a month out from giving birth, but I couldn't leave him to die on the side of the road, so I brought him home with me.

And that was the best decision I have ever made. <3 He's the ugliest little dog. I say that with all the love. His vet believes he's part terrier, part shih tzu, and part chihuahua. He's got loads of gray hair now and looks like an overgrown rat. But he's MY baby. Has been since before I even became a mom.

For the past two years he's had an issue with one of his toe nails causing it to become largely overgrown and massive, but his vet has never been able to determine why. I take him to get it trimmed routinely. The last time I took him to have it trimmed (approx 2 months ago), just as we were loading into the car to head to his vet, DD2 accidentally stepped on his bad toe. Cue lots of whimpering and a LOT of blood. We got to the vet, got him cleaned up and put on some meds to prevent infections, etc. 

Ever since then his nail has looked a lot worse. Almost as if his cuticle could never quite heal right. But it never seemed to bother him. He still went on his daily walks with me, still ran on it, etc.

Well, Friday morning when DD2 and DSS were playing, I think one of the toddlers accidentally stepped on him again. It's the ONLY thing I can think of. I noticed that evening that he wasn't putting any weight on that foot and was hobbling around on 3 feet. I intended to get him in to the vet first thing Monday morning. Only by yesterday morning his toe had swollen up 10x it's normal size and truly looked and felt like it was going to burst at any given second. 

I called my parents to come sit with the kids (DH was at work) so I could rush him to the emergency animal hospital. All sorts of scary thoughts were running through my head. Snake bite? Tumor? Cancer? I knew the vet was going to recommend a toe amputation, which I would do in a heart beat knowing it would put me in credit debt.. but Brutus has a grade 4 heart murmur and cannot be put under general anesthesia because of it. :( All I kept thinking was that I'm not going to leave with my best friend still alive. They are going to recommend euthanasia because he's old and we cannot do the one thing to save him because of his murmur. 

Initially the vet assumed it was a tumor until I told her that it literally happened within 2 days, to which then led her to believe it was a bad infection. We talked for a long time and decided the best route for Brutus is a round of heavy antibiotics combined with an anti-inflammatory medication and liquid pain meds. I've been praying non-stop that this does the trick for him. She acknowledged that he still has quite a few more years in him due to his mental stability. He's very alert and she called him 'happy go lucky' even with the amount of pain he must have been feeling (yet he never cried out). 

I got him home and he was drugged up from a pain injection, but once he came to we were able to get some chicken in him and I began his round of medications. He's okay today. His foot is wrapped in heavy bandages and I'm just so hopeful that his Cephalexin is enough to get rid of the infection and give me my little old man back. I need him here to meet this new baby. He's been in all of my children's lives since day one. 

Anyways, maybe that wasn't as short as I was hoping but I needed to get it out.


----------



## shaescott

Bdb pet health issues are the worst, I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re going through this. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh bdb what a troubling situation! I lost my pup just 2 weeks before Levin was born. I got him when I was 17 andloves him soooo much. I have never had a loss of per or human that hit me as hard as losing him did. What a crazy way to have him come into your life! He was meant to be yours. Let us know how the healing process goes. I hope the swelling goes down and no further treatment is needed. I'd love to see a pic of this "ugly" dog!


----------



## bdb84

I appreciate the good thoughts. <3
This pic was taken in February when we had the initial worry when DD2 stepped on his foot and made it bleed.

 



Attached Files:







F4B1C123-A1D1-4375-A12C-B97461EEDFE6.jpg
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Omg look at that scruffy little beast!!! Dawwwwww


----------



## Cppeace

Hopefully your little Brutus makes a good recovery. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb not to freak you out but did your vet mention anything about a mast cell tumor? They can swell suddenly but are also often very responsive to antihistamines like benedryl which usually shrinks them and can be managed by them without removal. If the current regimen doesn't work i would ask about that. But sounds like it's just a case of being wounded and swollen, poor fellow. I'd imagine if it was a MCT it would have swelled last time.


----------



## claireybell

Oh Bdb such a gawjus doggy <3 so sorry to hear hes unwell, fx the Meds will kick in & it&#8217;ll sort him right out. Pet issues are tough esp when you&#8217;ve had them for years & their you original &#8216;baby&#8217; :hugs: 

Sorry to hear about your Pup aswell Gigs


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, y'all. He's in a lot better spirits today. With the help of his cast, he's standing on his own to pee and he's eating whatever I put in front of him (so long as it's human food). He even wobbled on the couch to perch himself on the center console like he used to always do, so I'm choosing to be optimistic here!

Gigs- No, the vet didn't mention that, but thank you for doing so! I'll keep it in mind when I take him for a follow up.


----------



## gigglebox

That's amazing news! Well sounds like he's definitely feeling better :thumbup:

Thanks CB, it's been a year this month so I've had a lot of time to heal! I used to cry nearly daily. Still miss him of course! But it's gotten easier. 

Have you taken any more tests??? When are you telling so?!


----------



## claireybell

Thats great Bdb, im glad he doesn&#8217;t seem to be in any pain so the meds are def working :) 

I did another Frer earlier but havent snapped a piccy yet as SO came home early from work, the line is darker than previoys ones as ive laid them next to each other lol.. il snap it when i go to bed shortly & upload ;) planning on telling him tomorrow eeeek!! Pooping myself about it tbh lol

I dont ever think the pain goes away, as time goes on, the sadness gets easier to deal with.. its still tough though, big hugs :hugs: we have 2 cats that are sisters of the same litter, they are 9 this year, still in good health but they&#8217;ll always be my baby girls & il be in such a state when that day comes


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs 2 bottom teeth. Working on top left I think. 

Sorry Levs not sttn. Ugh, that would ve frustrating. Like have a full bottle and stay asleep please baby Lev .

CB glad it's went to creamy cm. I lnow spotting is worrisome even though it csn be normal. Can't wait to see your test!!

V apparently had a down the legs poop for the sitter. Not sure if DH didn't do diaper properly or if that bad. 

Bdb sorry about your dog. Hope he makes a fast recovery.


CIO: did it to a point. If she starts full on crying I'm in there, but if she is just whining a bit I let her be. She will go to bed own her own if she's tired. 



AFM, been a poopy day. MIL is in ER due to chest pain. It started this morning and I think she still worked 12 hours. I'm leaning towards a heart attack but hoping I'm wrong. Don't want to get V out and dH is at work. So she's by herself unfortunately. Sje hadn't told her brother. 

Did opk and it was negative. May or may not do one tomorrow.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry, I'm feeling like a debbie downer lately.

In more positive news... EWCM!!! Not sure if DH will be feeling up to it though. Maybe I can convince him


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek sorry about everything happening lately :( hope MIL doesn't have anything major going on. Regarding hubby...I find a blowy always does the trick :blush: 

Awww cb lovvve cats! We are actually about to get a new barn cat; we are taking in a stray, not adopting this time since our recent experience was terrible. Unfortunately I have no background on this cat so no idea if it's fixed or has shots. Anyway the cat was hubby's idea this time. We basically need it for mice and rat control. We actually just saw one on the front porch about an hour ago! Freaking huge rat!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, sorry about mil... Hope it wasn't anything serious! 

Gigs, yay! Another cat ;) hopefully another indoor outdoor cat ;) we have no history on ours, yet she is the best!

Bdb, sorry about the dog and his sore nail. I wonder if the nailbed is totally"destroyed" why the vet didn't just pull it with local freezing? Nail issues are tough, personally I would not clip it, I'd use a dremmel on it once it's healed. You should be able to dremmel the nail enough back that the quick will withdraw as well. I can sent you some good instructions on dremmels if you need.
I use clippers for regular nails, but dremmel for overgrown quicks or funky nails, or anything unusual.

Cb, that is such a positive!! Fx for a sticky bean!!

As for us, fil and wife were here this weekend, was a good quick visit. L did not shy away either (met him once before at 4 weeks old). He'll be back for another visit this summer. Dh has another business trip to Toronto in the fall, and I am considering on coming along and seeing fil in Ottawa.


----------



## claireybell

Oh Flueks sorry to hear about MIL, fx its not hesrt attack & just chest pain from stress or anxiety, how did you find out? Did hubs get told? Hugs hun x Yay for ewcm get in!! Agree with Gigs, blowys always good lol

Omg Gigs that rat would&#8217;ve made me scream :shock: i love Cats, ive grown up with them, males are great for vermin hunting :thumbup: thst being said, our black female is a good hunter, we&#8217;ve seen alsorts! You can always take the Cat to local vet for a check & have some jabs done.. Cats stroll for miles, even if it lurks at yours alot it could always have an owner, Cats are plain cheeky haha! If not, get a Kitten... awwww i luuuuuuuurve kittens <3 i may need to upload pics of our cats lol

Glad you had a lovely wknd Pacific:) i would def have that wknd away hehe get some booootay! Was it yourself that did a booty call with Cake ir something to hubs & got preggers?? Lol do it!!! ;)


----------



## claireybell

Obvs hoping you get preggers before the Fall though Pacific:)


----------



## claireybell

Heres yesterdays test, the top one is yesterdays, the bottom one is the dsy before- test line slightly more darker :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1031113&stc=1&d=1523344469
 



Attached Files:







DD06E71A-FD1C-444E-B5BD-6542A8A35B4F.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Flueky88

As for BD I fell aleep before ho got home. He stopped at hospital and didn't get home til a bit after 1130. Still have ewcm today so here's for positive opk today and some BD.

MIL they believe has some gallbladder issue. They are doing stress test this a.m. and they saw in mass on her stomach in ct. 

CB DHs mom texted him. Lovely line on frer. Hope SO takes the news well today.

Pacific that's awesome he didn't shy away from FIL. I'm a bit worried about V and my dad as she hasn't seen him since she was 5 or 6 weeks. He's coming for her 1st birthday. So hope it goes well.

Gigs I always saw on cartoons women freak over a mouse. I thought it was silly and then I had one at my parents. I do not want to touch them at all. So, those cartoon women don't seem so silly now.

Thanks everyone for well wishes!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

ok so I've skimmed read the last 10 pages! sorry I've missed a fair bit!

but omg CB - congrats!!!!!!! I thought it was another one of your OPKs that look like FRER until I saw the comments! eek how exciting!

Breaa- yay! welcome to team blue! how lovely :boy: How many children do you have and what are their ages? X

bdb- I'm sorry to hear about your little friend, pets become part of the family I hope the treatment works for him xx

flueks- sorry to hear about mil, but yay for EWCM!

re: cats + mice. So we just picked up our two kittens on Saturday, both girls, and still nameless! lol We've had a mouse problem lately and it gets me so down, I saved for a new sofa, within a week the mice have eaten through the piping on my new sofa, I have to take the seat cushions that you sit on off the sofa and hoover it all down every other day as theres all mouse droppings down the back of it, not only that I have a MASSIVE fear of them , I can't sit down downstairs past 8pm incase they come out, our toilet is also downstairs and I wake in the night and can't go as I'm petrified to go down there, they've also made a hole in my other cream sofa and think they may be living in there? Its so upsetting when you save to try and have nice things and they're pissing, shitting and eating my furniture!!! sorry for the rant its something thats been getting me so down!

on a cuter note - Heres the fluff balls, they're a snow bengal and silver bengal (see last two pics of what they will grow into) too cute! x

EDIT- to add pics, you can see the mouse wee and poo down the back of my new sofa in the third pic! we have put lots of poison down etc nothings working :cry:
 



Attached Files:







30174268_10156386379154623_215640516_o.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7









30550332_10156386379319623_1260148593_o.jpg
File size: 68.6 KB
Views: 7









30173976_10156386378619623_1561679817_o.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7









30174034_10156386378609623_663138922_o.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 13









30174634_10156386379984623_1263067102_o.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg keeps! Are bengals less expensive there?! My friend breeds bengals and a single kitten goes for 5k! And don&#8217;t get me started on what people pay her friend for his snow bengals! That&#8217;d be a down payment on a house to buy them over here lol

I see the progression Cb!

Sorry everyone else I skimmed and now i&#8217;m Going back to sleep. The f*ing daycare skipped one of his jars so he woke up hungry at 4am instead of 6am and even though I got him back to bed by 4:20 now I can&#8217;t sleep ffs


----------



## Keepsmiling91

More kitty pics as wouldn't let me upload them all (last two are what an adult snow and silver bengal will look like)

Dobs- Yes they can be expensive but this lady wasn't what I call a 'professional' breeder I think she just done it for fun. Her bengal was lovely but wasn't breed registered or anything, the kittens were £200 each but she let me take the pair for £300 as liked the idea that the sisters would be together, they didn't come vaccinated or microchipped etc or anything, I think with bengals you get a F1 pure bred, F2, F3 etc, which is how many generations bread away from the wild cat, these are more like house cats so wouldn't say they're very close to the bengal heritage, as mum wasn't very large but had the sleek long body, and lovely markings. I love the spots on our girls bellies they're so cute! and hoping with them rubbing their scent around the house it will deter our mouse friends (enemies)
 



Attached Files:







30174634_10156386379984623_1263067102_o.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 4









30176948_10156386379639623_589652395_o.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









30223937_10156386379784623_738239686_o.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 6









30550143_10156386380549623_662043938_o.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5









30126104_10156386380194623_279251643_o.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bdb84

pacificlove said:


> Bdb, sorry about the dog and his sore nail. I wonder if the nailbed is totally"destroyed" why the vet didn't just pull it with local freezing? Nail issues are tough, personally I would not clip it, I'd use a dremmel on it once it's healed. You should be able to dremmel the nail enough back that the quick will withdraw as well. I can sent you some good instructions on dremmels if you need.
> I use clippers for regular nails, but dremmel for overgrown quicks or funky nails, or anything unusual.

I would love that information! Thank you. :flower:

Cb- Have you told Dh yet? <3 

AFM- Nothing new to report. Brutus is in better spirits. I need to remove his bandages today but I'm nervous to do so. I'm afraid it's going to look even worse than it did on Sunday. I'm just hoping that the antibiotics have began to kick in for him. He's already had 4 doses (1 every 12 hours).


----------



## gigglebox

Hope things have improved bdb :hugs:

Fluek good luck on getting in some banging!

Ugh dobs hope you got back to sleep but if you're like me you fall back asleep then are even more tired when the alarm goes off.

Cb tests are looking great! When is your first prenatal appt?


----------



## gigglebox

Omg those cats are beautiful!!! Wow your house looks very clean and designer, love the wallpaper! Ugh I miss tall ceilings. Our last house had a vaulted ceiling and I loved it, made the place feel much bigger and open. 

Anyway i hope the kitties solve your mouse problem. I think they are cute (especially the rats!) but the fact that they are dirty and possibly carrying diseases makes me a bit disenchanted with them...


----------



## shaescott

Bdb glad the doggy is feeling better :dog:

Keeps I agree with gigs about your house and wallpaper. Super chic. The kittens are so cute! The adults look kinda like mini jaguars or leopards. Not my style but definitely cool.


----------



## bdb84

Those cats are gorgeous and I'm not normally a cat fan. <3 

Have you laid out any mouse traps or called a pest control to come try to take care of them? I think mice are adorable but I wouldn't want them taking up residence in my house.


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, cute kitties! Fx they get the mouse problem under control! 

Cb, the Toronto trip in the fall would be the 3 of us. We are literally 1000s of km apart in this huge country, I'd be ok to take an additional 3/4 hour trip by train to reach out to fil from Toronto in Ottawa.


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps they are gorgeous and I'm not a "cat person". I'm okay with them but I'm allergic to them. Oddly enough almost every patient's cat(s) come to see me. Even the antisocial ones that don't like other people.

Dobby I'm sorry he woke up hungry so early. 

Bdb good luck and I hope it looks better today.

Gigs, thanks, I think BD will be a go tonight. Hehe

Pacific Oh wow, I hope the trip goes well. It's a bit scary to think of young children and long trips.

Shae how's your medication reminding going?

CB any updates?? Thinking of you.

AFM, MIL is home. No real answer on the cause of chest pain. She has follow up about the mass on her stomach that showed on CT. Really hoping it's benign!

DH slept poorly. I know it's cause of his mom. He's a big momma's boy. I love that he cares so much for her, but he puts me first. Thank goodness. 

Ewcm today, opk nearly positive. I think it'll be positive tomorrowor at worst Thursday. DH is in the mood tonight:)

Saw my VP this morning she said she needed to talk with me. Said she figures I know what it's about. I told her I did. I'll see if she can talk tomorrow or Thursday. 

Spoke with our educator as to why she's stepping down from it to audit. Basically she was doing a small part of audit along with education. However we've had a large amount of growth and that small part x10. I hated management before because you were to do essentially 2 full time jobs. She's basically taking that audit part so just need an educator. To my knowledge no one else is being considered so wish me the best ladies :)

Sorry for such a selfish post. Going to go pick V up now.


----------



## DobbyForever

BDB hope everything goes well with the pup&#8217;s follow up appointment. That&#8217;s so stressful so sending lots of positive vibes that all continues to be on the up and up

Flueks sorry about the poop day. Hope you get some bd in! And hope your MIL makes a speedy recovery and is home soon. FXed for the new position!

Gigs are you just gonna start feeding the local stray lol or do you go to an org that has strays? Lol. We find stray kittens at our school ALL the time and they usually end up rehomed to friends of a coworker who lives in the rural areas and need barn cats because they&#8217;ll just get put down if they go to the local shelter/animal control.

PL glad to hear L was not shy with his grandfather! You should tag along and enjoy a mini vacation.

Keeps LOOOVE them they are so cute! Bengals are probably one of my favorite breeds, but I don&#8217;t know if I could have one. My friend (the one who breeds hers, well studs hers) has to take him out when she exercises her cattle dogs and built him this huge outdoor catio. I need something more low maintenance lol. I&#8217;m about to revoke my dogs because they are just too much these days. Glad you got a good deal! Bummer about the shots though. Hopefully they earn their keep soon! And I agree your house looks so clean and cute!

CIO: Totally thought I would do it to sleep try, but I can&#8217;t. I have no stones. And A&#8217;s personality (minus the growing separation anxiety at home, which I think just boils down to me being gone at work as much as I am) is epic. People compliment all the time that he only cries gently to communicate his needs, never cries more than is necessary (i.e. cries to communicate hunger but as soon as you say ok I&#8217;ll get your bottle/start making it he&#8217;ll stop and wait patiently). Apparently I&#8217;m an authoritative parent and teacher lol which is good? Idk. I say whatever works for you. But I just cannot CIO. All the other parents at my daycare are like let them CIO so I have to constantly remind them I don&#8217;t do CIO and they better not CIO with my kid lol

AFM tonight is A&#8217;s first night sleeping in the helmet. So fxed. So busy at work and what not. I&#8217;m getting nervous because I feel like I&#8217;m doing a shit job at work.


----------



## gigglebox

Why do you think work is suffering Dobs? Fx on a good nights sleep! Yeah I can't CIO...whine IO is a little different though. I can deal but not when it goes on too long...but crying I just can't let him be, breaks my heart!

Oh the stray is from a stranger who has been feeding it but can't keep it. I either take it or it'll be sent to the shelter. My goodness do we need it...i went into our shed to grabva hammer and there is rat crap EVERYWHERE, piles in some places! Really hope they stay outside.

Fluek fx on the job! That is so exciting! Does it come with a raise? Hope you make good on that positive opk ;) hubba hubba


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs omg hopefully the kitty gets right to work

Idk just feel off my game. I&#8217;m tired. SBAC is coming and we&#8217;ve not prepped rcgunlget i&#8217;m Just nervous I have three IEPs and the resource team complimented me but idk I feel off my game in general


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx this cat will work out for you. In my area we have an organization called "Barn cats for barn rats", some of the cats are feral and would not do well in an indoor setting. They are places with the understanding that they will be fed, watered, vetted, and petted if the kitty chooses and spents most of it's time outdoors or in and around barns. (The last one Something our local SPCA doesn't support!). So that shy cats that would not be adopted from traditional shelters still find homes. The farmers here love that organization! Lol, they have placed lots of good hunters!


----------



## DobbyForever

So leaving out a lot of details... I accidentally left about 8 ounces of breast milk at school for like WEEKS, and the janitor asked me about it today. I apologized profusely and said she could throw it away, containers and all. So she says I am welcome to bring her some fresh milk, and I laugh thinking she's joking like tee hee haha breast milk. But then she says she is being totally serious that if I had any extra milk she would be happy to take it. I didn't know what to make of it so I just walked away because A- I'm tired af and B- there is a language barrier so I really couldn't tell if she was joking or not joking... ... .....


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I think you asked me about med taking? I&#8217;ve been on time so far but it&#8217;s only been 4 days. We&#8217;ll see if I can keep it up. I&#8217;m glad your MIL is doing a bit better btw. 

Dobs maybe she has a baby at home and can&#8217;t produce enough milk? That&#8217;s about the only reasonable explanation I can think of. Weird. Maybe it was the language barrier after all?

AFM below is info about my classes and stuff so if you don&#8217;t care about my papers and essays you can skip it lol

I have a bunch of papers due this week. I had my sociology one due this morning which was no problem cuz the 8 page rough draft was due weeks ago and all I had to do was edit it. My history one was supposed to be due Monday afternoon but class got cancelled, which was a miracle because I hadn&#8217;t started the paper. It&#8217;s now due tomorrow afternoon (technically today because it&#8217;s 1 am) and I&#8217;m buckling down for this 5 page monster. Then Thursday I have my religion paper due, 3-5 pages, so tomorrow afternoon I&#8217;m gonna be working on that. Oh and also Thursday in lab we&#8217;re dissecting fetal pigs and it makes me so sad. 

This history paper was super open, which is something I both love and hate. We get to choose the topic, yay, but that means there&#8217;s zero guidance on what he wants, boo. He made very few suggestions about topics to use, aka two, but his suggestion of writing about how Napoleon Bonaparte&#8217;s personality led to both his rise and his downfall stuck in my head. The other was Florence nightingale but I don&#8217;t remember specifically what he said about her we&#8217;d be writing. It has to be a thesis-based paper, so I can&#8217;t just spew out facts, I have to argue something. So I decided on the Napoleon thing because I couldn&#8217;t think of any other thesis to argue on my own. History has always been my worst subject. I googled ideas for the paper but not a single site gave thesis-based ideas, like they thought I just had to spew facts. 

The issue I&#8217;m having with writing this paper is that the syllabus says we need a minimum of five sources, specifically journal articles and at least one book, and we can&#8217;t use dictionaries or encyclopedias. Well, the library&#8217;s research databases don&#8217;t have anything helpful that isn&#8217;t from an encyclopedia. CredoReference has an encyclopedia entry from &#8220;The Encyclopedia of War&#8221;, and it&#8217;s not short either, it&#8217;s like a few pages. And of course Brittanica is an online encyclopedia despite the fact that the entries are also of sufficient length. So now I&#8217;m forced to wonder if he actually meant physical encyclopedias that don&#8217;t have room to go into detail about things? My only other option is to use non-scholarly articles, like from history.com, which quite frankly I think is a decent source, but he might not think so because it&#8217;s not from an academic journal. 

God why. 

Anyone else think Napoleon might&#8217;ve been a sociopath?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs no idea whay she would use breast milk for but it's supposed to be magical stuff. I heard athletes buy and drink it. I think you can sell that ish. Yup just google searched and selling is a thing, even articles on how to make a (small especially for your area) living off it :shock: 

Shae can you just ask the professor about the sources? I don't understand why published hard encyclopedias would be off limits as I thought they were reputable and fact checked...?

PL there are barn cat programs all around here which is how we ended up with the last cat. Since he was terminal we are a bit apprehensive about another adoption...which i know is silly as any cat could be sick. Also you have to sign papers saying you will return the cat to the shelter if you can't take care of it--I don't like that, rather rehome it myself if it came to that. Lastly they have legal permission to come check on the cat when they want to and we are no so thrilled about granting legal rights to a stranger to come poke around on our property.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I would but the paper is due today. Also I thought it might be more to do with general encyclopedias having very little detail about things compared to articles and books. Not sure though. 

I wouldn&#8217;t like someone coming to check on my cat either. Very weird. 

Speaking of pets, two girls here have two guinea pigs living in their dorm (it&#8217;s not allowed but the RA is turning a blind eye). They took them in the hall to play and socialize and exercise etc. I got to hold one of them. Their squeaking is super cute and the smaller younger one ran up and down the hallway. The fat one didn&#8217;t really move lol. Idk how they have room in there for a suitable sized cage. I didn&#8217;t see their room though so idk how they have it set up. 

Kinda makes me want a guinea pig, but I also want dogs and I&#8217;d be afraid my dog would eat the guinea pig. SO&#8217;s younger brother got gerbils and the dog ate them while he was cleaning their cage. Whoops. He was pretty horrified.


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe idk she&#8217;s menopausal old but doesn&#8217;t matter because I haven&#8217;t pumped since Sat morn and am down to the frozen milk from the hospital

Gigs yeah I would not be ok saying you can come over whenever that&#8217;s creepy. I&#8217;m sure they don&#8217;t but the fact they could ew

Shae I was hella no fun in college. I&#8217;d report them and the RA lol i&#8217;m A b* and a rule follower and a rat. Also idk I don&#8217;t blame the dog for the gerbils I blame your friend. I would never leave my dogs unattended in a room with anything that could spark their prey drive and I only leave arm&#8217;s reach when I am confident that the other animal will run or defend itself, their leave it command is stronger than their prey drive, and even then I would never turn my back to them. I feel the same way about dogs who attack babies. Like wtf was your kid doing in the bite zone to begin with


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I just cannot stand people who think they are the rules or people who get other people/animals seriously hurt as a result of their lack of responsibility


----------



## gigglebox

I definitely agree with your Dobs! 

Shae i freaking love guinea pigs. I can't own them though other than the fact I have no time for then my heart just can't take owning pets with short life spans (except fish). And guinea pigs have big personalities! We owned a ton growing up. The most significant of the bunch was Squeaker. He was a classroom prt that somehow my mom ended up bringing home to keep (she was a teacher). Squeaker lived 8 years! We were all pretty broken up when he died. Still, should the day cone where obe of the kids begs us for a pet, I hope it's a guinea pig and not a hamster -.-


----------



## gigglebox

Too lazy to fix my type-os sorry and my bad


----------



## shaescott

Dobs- yeah that&#8217;s definitely no fun  they aren&#8217;t bothering anyone. Regarding SO&#8217;s brother and the gerbils, I agree. It was 100% his fault, the dog was just being a dog. 

Gigs- their lifespans are at least better than hamsters, hamsters live what, 2-3 years, and guinea pigs 5-7? Though I&#8217;ve heard of ones living to 10 years old.


----------



## DobbyForever

Guineas are fun. I am apparently allergic to the hay they need or whatever I forgot already idk if I was on here when I spur of the moment got two lol


----------



## claireybell

Sorry for later reply back, our wifi/broadband was down most of yesterday & obly came back on mid morning today pfft! We&#8217;ll get a lil bit off our Bill next month but hey ho.. 

Omg Keeps those kitties are gaaaaaaawjus i want to steal obe <3 hope your feeling ok & baby boy bump is doing great. Are the girls excited for their new sibling arrival? 

Dobs, how did A sleep in his Helmet or that tonight hus first night?? 

So.. I know ya&#8217;ll itching to know lol - told SO this afternoon, i kinda just blurted it out, he was telling me about his day & I just said &#8216;oh i see, yeah im pg again&#8217; lol! His face was a picture but he was great, didn&#8217;t yell or get annoyed thank god, although he did say &#8216;Do we really want another child?&#8217; I just said well you cant plan these things & its happened twice in like 3 months, he did say he loves it when im pg & im sure things will work out ok&#8217; pheeeeeeweeeeee! I did my other Frer today & the test line is so fat & darker than control line, never seen any of my frers do that.. il upload- sorry to bore with more line porn :haha: 

Flueks yay for ovulation ewcm :thumbup:get ur groove on with hubby hehe

Gigs hope the Cat clears the Rat crap problem!! What CD you on now?? U gotta be pushing ov&#8217;ing soon?? 

Cant remember much else other than tid bits of Shaes post about a dog eating gerbils or hamsters??!


----------



## claireybell

Not gerbils - guinea pigs lol! I always get them both mixed up


----------



## claireybell

Big fat test line Frer 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1031269&stc=1&d=1523490730
 



Attached Files:







633BA058-BF29-44CD-9EAB-61BA8867374F.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## shaescott

CB the dog ate gerbils, but guinea pigs are the ones living in my building that were running up and down the hallway, super cute.

ETA: amazing line!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lovely line! So glad telling SO went well! I think deep down he wants another but without the pressure of saying it aloud if that makes sense. Lol based on his reaction idk. But yay!

To be fair she posted about both gerbils and Guinea pigs and it was the gerbils who got eaten 

A slept fine but his damn helmet won&#8217;t dry in an hour so just trying to get it dry so I can get it back on. He has a diaper rash I am unamused. He loves his new xylophone


----------



## Flueky88

CB so glad it went well telling SO. Beautiful bfp!!

Dobby glad he's doing well with the helmet. I'm sure it's awkward to sleep with one.

Gigs what CD you on now?

AFM opk soooooo close to positive but not yet. Hopefully tomorrow will be bfp. We did BD last night. Thinking I'll try to get some the next 3 days to cover O. 

Was going to try to talk to VP but she was busy and then I was busy. I was training a new girl and she's quite slow. I really don't see her making it in homecare. Charting is more of my job than anything. You have to be a bit fast with it or you'll just drown in it and be overwhelmed.

Anyways, hope to talk to VP tomorrow as I think I'll take to job if they will hire me for it. 

Going to try to eat supper finally.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm cd9. Fluek I thought you were a couple days behind me? Maybe I'm mixing you up with Tex... :-k either way yay for ovulation! Hope you get some jiggy in.

Cb that is one beeeeaaauuuutiful line! Glad SO took it well. I again echo Dobs...def seemed like he was on the fence for #3 but didn't want to make the conscience decision if that makes sense?

So now looking at taking in 2 cats...I am apprehensive about more animals to take care of but we definitely need them!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs okay. I hate this part of the cycle. I wish I could fast forward through it lol. Today is CD 15 for me. I've been Oing cd18 on average since Vs birth. I think it'd be pretty awesome to O on my birthday Friday though:)

Hope you are able to make a decision you feel comfortable about regarding cat(s). 

Talking of pets. I'm glad I didn't get another 2 years ago. At times in neworn phase it felt rough taking care of 1 dog. Poor Mocha had a tough time dealing with not being center of attention. She loves V but definitely wants to get away from her as she doesn't know how to be gentle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Get two! I had two. They were cute. Non litter mates but roughly the same age. One was a couple weeks older but they were similar in size. They ended up bonding and needing to be rehomed together. They keep each other company and like you said double the dead rats. I second Fluek though you know what your comfort zone is

Fluek sorry the new girl can&#8217;t keep up. Having a flashback to coyote ugly and the whole new girls failing scenes lol. Hopefully she gets it together and fxed for some good news tomorrow leading to some celebratory bd and a positive opk

And with the bag she literally hid in the bag until the other one walked by and legit popped out to scare her and she jumped backwards haha so flipping cute.
 



Attached Files:







9006ECBD-F2DB-4551-B173-9C8114A93C47.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jezika

Cute cats, Dobs. Was this a long time ago? Are they still around somewhere?

CB yay on the strong line and DH being supportive. Have you thought of names for the twins yet? ;)

Shae what ended up happening with your paper? Not gonna lie, it kind of stressed me out just hearing how late you were starting it haha 

Gigs Im with you on short lifespan pets. I intended on only fostering cats for the whole avoiding death thing. That failed and now Im so scared of when my Siamese dies. Almost want to rehome him before that happens, with the argument that its in his interests to be find a home where hes the centre of attention again rather than being stressed out by my toddler. Anyway, not sure what Ill do if Tilly wants pets in the future. Maybe robot pets will be common by then. Like high tech Furbies? Did you guys have one of those? And Tamagotchis? They were all the rage eh.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs those cats are so cute! My cats are cute, but I miss their kitten charm. I have one that looks kinda like a Russian blue and when he was a kitten he had these beautiful blue eyes. They changed to yellow as he grew. I was quite sad about that.
All pics in this collage are him more recently except the blue eyed one:

He doesnt cuddle with humans much, but he cuddles plenty with the other cats:

His sister, on the other hand, enjoys cuddling with both people (below) and other cats (above) as long as theyre male, cuz the other girls are mean to her:


----------



## shaescott

Jez- wellll I got the introduction and part of the first body paragraph done :rofl: but this professor has things passed in on paper, not online, so I figured I could get away with emailing out of class with a &#8220;stomach bug&#8221; so I have until Monday to do it now. I was feeling crappy but from lack of sleep so I missed both classes today actually, opting to sleep instead. Gotta go to all my classes tomorrow though, especially anatomy and lab. I got a 78 on my last exam so I gotta step it up. Although that was because I had two exams back to back and the first one was my sociology one and it got all my attention, I got a 93 on it, then I was fried for the second one, the anatomy exam. I also studied more for sociology cuz I studied it first then started studying anatomy and began having borderline auditory hallucinations from sleep deprivation as I had 2 hours of sleep the night before and was up atl 5 am right then. So I cut that studying short and went to bed because I was like &#8220;wtffff&#8221;.


----------



## shaescott

Jez- totally missed to robot pet comment first run around. I remember having a furby as a little kid, but I thought it was super creepy. If I were to have a robot pet... I want a pet I can cuddle with, so it would have to be soft. And it would be nice if it would detect when I&#8217;m sad/upset and need cuddles. My cat Lady (have had her since I was in elementary school) and my dog come over to me when I&#8217;m upset. It scares me when I realize how old Lady is getting. She&#8217;s like 14 now. We had the health scare with her thyroid when she was 12, but she had the surgery and bounced back. She was never one to run around and be crazy, but she still chases after the poor female kitten (okay she&#8217;s not a kitten anymore but she&#8217;s the youngest) and goes crazy when she attacks her with her non-existent front claws (she was declawed before we got her). So I think she&#8217;s still in decent shape. She still jumps up and down on things just fine, walks normally, no issue with stairs. She&#8217;s a healthy old lady (hehe, Lady). Is 14 considered 98 in cat years? Is it 14x7?


----------



## claireybell

Haha names for the Twins lol Jez nooooooooo :haha: 

I need to call Drs at somepoint to do my booking in & then the midwife will contact me around 8/9wks eeeep! They dont book In usually before 6 wks though so il have to wait

Yay 2 cats & not much diff to having 1 cat ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez I had them about 3 years ago before I bought my condo. That&#8217;s why they had to be rehomed :(. I had too many pets. I had them for about 11 months. Lol at robot pets I am very sci fi so I have no trust of robot pets. Furbies scared me because they react to nothing at night creepy af. Loved my tamagotchi and similar products. But those things are ARTIFACTS at the computer history MUSUEM r_r nothing makes you feel old like a seven year old asking studying your toys as antiquated objects lol

Shae lol i&#8217;m With jez it stresses me out except I skipped. I know you&#8217;ll pull through though

Cb cannot wait! You have a rough idea of o, right? Do you know your EDD based on that?

I was watching teen mom og and Ryan&#8217;s wife had an appointment at 6w and I immediately got nervous because that&#8217;s not standard practice so I hope her pregnancy is going smoothly


----------



## bdb84

Cb, that line is amazing! It makes me want to go out and splurge on more FRER tests. I haven't used one of those since before I even missed my period. 

Dobby- I had a 6wk scan with my last pregnancy, but that's because I had a m/c beforehand and my OB knew I was so anxiety-ridden over it. Did you notice that Mackenzie's OB gave her the scan? In all my years of having babies, I don't think my OB has ever been the one to perform my ultrasound. It's always been a sonographer. I figured that was routine everywhere else (unless there are complications?) but I very well could be wrong.

AFM- still no symptoms and truthfully, I'm a mess over it. I just want to FEEL pregnant. I'm so terrified of going to my scan in two weeks and not finding anything. Or worse. :( My boobs are a little sore when I squeeze them, and I am a lot more tired than normal, but I feel like I can explain away all of those symptoms. I took a Dollar Tree cheapie on Monday and the test line was darker than the control line.. but I'm just a worrier. I will be until I see that little heart beat. 

I'm babysitting my best friend's 3 year old today. It's so. loud. in. here. :dohh: But he's a sweet little kid and she really needed my help today.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- yes I am a few days behind you. Im on cd 7.

I read everything else but super busy and havent replied so now conversations have moved on lol


----------



## claireybell

Just at work atm but my due date i think was Dec 12/13th deoending on some ask for cycle length etc but it&#8217;ll be the first wk of Dec as il be having a planned csection :) 

I really hope theres just 1 in there :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Bdb my symptoms never kick in until literally days before im 7 wks, at this point the hcg hormone is at its peak! I had nothing with Riley, sore boobs around 3/4 months other thsn peeing lots in the beggining! No doubt your all sticky bean in there hun :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed I was so symptomless with A i&#8217;d Forget I was pregnant and plus I barely felt movement since he had an anterior placenta. Hugs try not to worry

Yeah here in the states the ob does the scan at the first prenatal to confirm sac and baby and EDD or near the end if they can&#8217;t confirm head down by hand then from there on out it&#8217;s usually a sonographer doing the more in depth scans. Or that was my kaiser experience.


----------



## gigglebox

^ditto

Bdb try not to worry! I also had no real symptoms with ds1. It was a breeze symptom-wise through most of the pregnancy except increased acid reflux at sone point, but that was much later. Maybe it's a boy?

Ds2 was another story, I was symptomatic immediately (could no longer drink my morning iced coffee at 8dpo) and was nauseous day and night until close to second tri...i was absolutely convinced i was having a girl because of the insane difference between the pregnancies but nope! 

Anywho the first weeks are tough, i was so relieved to feel movement. Next time I'll be borrowing my SIL's doppler!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs thw kitties are so cute. I think we'll end up taking the two...but now i have to break it to the other lady that we can't take her one cat :/ i feel bad...but oh well.


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, girls. I know that, realistically, I should not worry because all of my pregnancies have been like this. Never any nausea or morning sickness (only bouts of nausea came from taking my prenatal on an empty stomach). No food aversions, etc. This is normal for me.. but each time I remember wishing for symptoms :lol: 

Dob- I'm in the states, too, but for some reason my OB has never given me my scan. It's always been the sonographer and she would then give the scans to the OB to look over before I am seen. It truly must just vary by region. I'm in deep South Texas.


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb too funny, maybe your lack of symptoms and worry IS your telltale symptom! btw how is your pup's foot?


----------



## claireybell

Nausea food aversions with Nuala.. 

Couldnt eat anything really salty or yummy tasting with Riley, it had to be bland food, i made boiled pasta & chucked a tin of chopped tomatoes in it for dinner once & SO was like &#8220;wtf is that???&#8221;&#8217;HAHA! He ordered a chinese i think.. still makes me laugh haha!


----------



## gigglebox

That's hilarious! Sorry if you already mentioned but are you getting anything yet this time?

Ok so this is very odd but I feel like I'm starting to get ov pain already??? Must be coincidence...or it's starting early but will last awhile. Earliest I've ov'ed in recent history is cd17 and that was only once. I guess 22 is my average? Anyway I'm only cd10 right now :-k 

Hoping this means nice strong fresh eggie and not a crappy immature one r_r


----------



## claireybell

Im just peeing lots & im trying to determine if my boobs are achey tender or if they are just achey from my bra today lol i never usually poke my boobs around so maybe they generally feel abit tender around the out sides.. :-/ i need to get some Pg vits or Folic Acid tomorrow 

Gigs i always ovulate around cd16/17 but oddly it was cd15 with Nuala pg, i start getting ov pain cd11 & it lasts until I ovulate so its completely possible your coming into your fertile Window eeeeee!!!! Crack on it girl :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i just dbl checked my charts & i started ov pain cd10 with Nuala:thumbup: 

Now im off to get a Fruit ticker hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm I'll keep an eye on it (not like I have a choice!). We've been bd'ing anyway so if it happens abnormally soon we're covered :thumbup: hubs has been jumping me in the am recently :shock: i do love a good morning shag as long as I'm not woken up too early :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I had an idea for a very obscene and crude avatar but I think it might get me in trouble. Basically a blood soaked tampon that has a caption: 
Above: "hopefully it's just
Below: implantation!"


----------



## bdb84

Gig- He is doing MUCH better! Thanks for asking. I need to change his bandage today and I'm going to try to cover just the bad toe this time instead of his entire foot. I wanted to let it air out some when I changed it on Tuesday but he wouldn't stop licking the area, so I re-bandaged him relatively quickly because I was afraid he'd reinfect it. I did see a very small nick right in-between his toes that I'm certain is the area where the infection got in. Otherwise, he's in good spirits and seems much more like himself again. <3

I did have some orange juice earlier that tasted exceptionally better than I remember it tasting :lol: Another random tidbit for fun- When I am pregnant, it's the only time I ever crave tea. It normally kicks in closer to my second trimester. Well, with both of my girls, I *had* to have sweet tea daily. With my one boy, sweet tea nauseated me, but I lived off of unsweetened tea, which is actually pretty terrible when I'm not pregnant. :lol: So I'm waiting for my tea cravings to kick in and then am anxiously awaiting to see which version of tea I begin to crave. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Oh what good news about your dog! So glad to hear it is getting better!!! 

You've just reminded me I craved orange juice like crazy last pregnancy. 

I ran into an old mom acquaintance today I haven't seen in over 2 years. Crazy how fast her kids have grown...she was telling me how this lady I used to cat sit for had her 4th kid--4 under 5 :shock: anyone who can do that is an impressive mother by my standards!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs :rofl: about your cartoon idea. Oh dear 4 under 5. Not for me. I mean if it happened then so be it. I would handle , but would not intentionally try for that. Good for her though :)

My SIL craved OJ and slushies from sonic. My BIL caught her chugging OJ rom the container one night lol.

Oh and I do miss a.m. sessions. I don't usually wake before V and DH goes to bed so late. Anyways, FX for a nice healthy egg and O begore CD 22.

Bdb how interesting about the tea. I was mainly put of chocolate. Loved variety of fruits more than usual. Also, I wanted McDonald's when I was pregnant. Very odd. I didn't tell my inlaws or parents I stopped there before we announced as they would have probably figured out I was pregnant.

So glad doggie is doing better.

CB :rofl: yor poor SO with your 1st pregnancy. Can't waut til your apot. Funny how 2ww bevomes 4ww.

Happy birthday to your SO! I think it's the 13th there now. If not soon enough.

Dobby my dr never did the ultrasound. Maybe it's a Kaiser or a regional thing?

AFM VP got home late, was out of office today. So getting a call tomorrow a.m. lots of positive thoughts please :)

Opk was negative. I guess I'm not Oing "early. Going to have a break tonight, but maybe something during her morning nap tomorrow :blush:

Gotta go V waking up.


----------



## gigglebox

Fingers tightly crossed for you fluek!!! Oh that will be so exciting. Bummer no ov soon but I like to think of it as a healthy egg cooking...

Mmmm mcdonalds. I've been maintaining weight (keep bouncing between 158 and 154 range, usually sitting about 156) which I have subconsciously been using as justification to eat worse...because i've been eating somewhat poorly and not gaining weight (i should probably add the word "yet" here). I forget that I really do feel better when I kick the junk food (read: sugar) from my diet...but i've foolishly opened that floodgate up and damn it's hard to close! Anyway i've had fast food recently more times than I care to admit.

Oh and I recently tried taco bell's nacho fries...omg...they are sooooooooo good (if you like cheese and fries).


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i have seen the advertisement on TV for the nacho fries... I would so try those...haha

Bdb, glad to hear the doggy is better! They do make taste deterrents, if they work for him, you could spray those on the foot to let it air out for a bit?

As for cravings... I always enjoy food, I can see food on TV and want it, it just became more intense during the pregnancy. Good thing is we live on a small island without any fast food chains! I had to rely on sh to bring stuff once a week. Lol, probably one of the reasons why I didn't gain unnecessary weight!

Symptoms, mine didn't show until 7 weeks and then we're gone by 12, yay placenta kicking in!


----------



## claireybell

Happy 30th birthday Flueks wooop!! I really hope you enjoy your day whatever happens hun <3

Bdb so glad doggys doing loads better :) haha awaiting the tea craving/aversion! 

Just put Nuala back in her bed as she woke hrs ago screaming with bad dream i guess, had a quick pee & more orangey red spotting when i wiped :( feeling a tad achey so now im getting anxious again.. they wont scan me this early as it&#8217;ll show nothing, il need to wait until at least 6wks before anything, fx its just stretching & causing spotting? I feel the need to Google but unknown early pg bleeding is either normal or mc, we shall see i guess..


----------



## claireybell

& omg cheesey chips mmmmm i LOVE them!!


----------



## claireybell

I know its sooooo long away & ive just missed my period & im spotting but look at what i just found on Amazon..! My baby brood is seriously kicked in now <3 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1031355&stc=1&d=1523601696

Officiall due date (i put 30 day cycle length in) is 19th Dec, crimbo baby hehe!
 



Attached Files:







F5A207E7-9B71-4FA2-A9E4-929C89138BED.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## TexasRider

CB- sucks they cant see anything till 6 weeks. I know spotting can be normal in early pregnancy- I never had it with Tabs but I know others do and everything is fine. Hopefilly its nothing and it stops soon!

Thank God its friday... thats all I got. Hahaha


----------



## claireybell

Lol that Friday feeling, you can have some Wine for me Tex hehe! 

Yeah i had the same kinda spotting with Riley, i stupidly bought another Frer pack looking for a lighter test line but its very dark still.. waste of £11 really Lol


----------



## bdb84

pacificlove- I never knew about taste deterrents. Thanks! I'm going to look into them. 

Gig- Tacobell is my guilty pleasure! The nacho fries are amazing! Anything 'nacho-like' speaks to me as that's one of my favorite foods. 

Cb- Can your doctor get you in for a blood draw to check your betas today and then again in a couple of days? Maybe that will give you peace of mind until you can get in at 6 weeks. :hugs: Praying it's nothing! I had bleeding/spotting in two of my pregnancies, so I totally understand how nerve wracking that can be. 

Flueky- G/L tomorrow during your call! Hoping for the best. <3


----------



## shaescott

Love the food talk! 

Just googled the nacho fries and apparently they&#8217;re going away until summer? It said that once stores run out of supplies to make them they won&#8217;t be restocked I guess? That&#8217;s upsetting, I haven&#8217;t tried them yet and they might already be gone from my local Taco Bell. 

Cravings are already a problem for me, so it&#8217;s gonna be interesting to see how that will turn out when I finally get pregnant in a few years time. If I&#8217;m already going out at midnight to buy ice cream or a burrito, how bad will it be while pregnant? Maybe I&#8217;ll hate all food instead. Though I&#8217;ve been getting better the past few days with cravings, recognizing them as not necessary to fulfill and I&#8217;ll be fine without them plus they cost me money. 

Haven&#8217;t worn the corset in a few days. It was definitely an impulse buy. Whoops.


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up but lol bdb tbh I do a lot of stoplight posting and since you and Cb are both blonde and the avvies are so small sometimes I think you are her because at first I just thought she changed her profile pic and took it from an angle so she looked different and once I make a mistake I keep making it lolol

Also I had fondue last night and god I missed cheese haha


----------



## TexasRider

No wine for me- still doing keto. But I may have a vodka and diet sprite tonight! Down to 158 this morning. But Im in 3rd by percentage lost in the weight loss competition so its not looking good. Boo


----------



## bdb84

Dob- I can see that! CB is very pretty, so I'll take the confusion as a compliment <3:)

I loved the keto diet, but restricting my carbs too low made me spot the entire 4 months that I was on the diet :(


----------



## DobbyForever

You&#8217;re both gorgeous!

Interesting about the carbs and spotting. People have recommended Keto but I was pumping and they say not while bfing so may look I do it


----------



## bdb84

Thank you, Dob <3

Apparently being in ketosis can mess with your estrogen/hormones. For most women who experience it, your body adjusts over time and the spotting/bleeding stops. For me, however, it didn't after 4 months and the constant needing a panty liner got old. It would stop once I increased my carb intake by just a bit, but the increase would kick me out of ketosis. So it just wasn't the right diet for me although I really liked it.


----------



## CassiP

Hey hope I can jump on. I just posted abt this. I am roughly 3-4dpo I dont chart or ok etc but I'm very regular I can tell when its o days usually. Anyways we dtd the night before O day (10th) hubby doesn't know if he pulled out in time (I'm hoping he didn't, he is still on the fence as to when to have #2) last night i had a dull ache/cramp for abt 4 hrs. Fingers crossed its a good sign.


----------



## TexasRider

So far keto has been really good for me. My cycles before January were very irregular. Ranging from 18 days up to 51 days between periods. I got my period in February and since then Ive had 2 27 day cycles so I would say its working pretty well.


----------



## gigglebox

My MIL is about to start keto diet. I hope it works, she meeds to lose weight for her health.

Went back for cheese fries today. They are gone :cry:

Cb hope the spoting goes away. I'm sure everything is cooking fine in there! You know how normal spotting is! Stay off google!

Dobs I also confuse the pics at a glance

Happy bday Fluek!!!


----------



## Flueky88

CB that outfit is really cute. Sorry the spotting is happening. I know it was normal with Riley for you so that's a good sign it's normal in this pregnancy.

Gigs I hadn't tried the nacho fries. I'm sorry they are gone now. I hate when places get rid of something you like. I loved the shroom and swiss sandwhich at arbys. It's been gone for years. 

Pacific I had a lot of opportunity to get fast food when pregnant but I resisted most of the time. I was just happy to eat anything 1st tri. 

Bdb if the wound is open I might wait on a deterrent. I'm no expert in that but just worried it mught sting really bad if it's open/draining.

When's your appt?

Tex sorry you've dropped to 3rd. Still awesome on weight loss. 

As far as diets, I'm not a fan of restricting things. I much prefer moderation. If I don't eat a small amount of sweets daily, then I want to splurge to "make up for it". 


AFM thanks for all the positivity and birthday wishes. Good news I've got the job. I'm feeling a bit nervous but once I find my groove I'll be fine. Monday afternoon going to train with our current educator.

Opk still negative grr. I'm wondering if all the good and bad stress delayed O. 

DH took me out for sushi and we got a morning BD so can't complain about my day. Been a good birthday overall. A positive opk would have made it sweeter but that's okay.


----------



## bdb84

Flueky- Congrats on the job!! 

My appointment is the 25th. It still seems forever away.


----------



## claireybell

Ah you girls are too sweet Bdb & Dobs, you ladies are also just as lovely aswell ;) 

Bdb your Apt is my sisters birthday! Only 2 wks ish away i think, it&#8217;ll be here in a blink eee!! 

My Drs wont do any blood draws this early & unless my spotting continues after 6wks just because its so early & then they&#8217;ll scan me, they always try & get out of scanning blah blah but my med paperwork details any subsequent pg after my Ectopic an early scan is required! I&#8217;l be calling them on Monday to get booked in & il ask about it then.. last time she said my mw needs to book it but you dont speak to them until 7/8 wks.. pfft! 

Ah Flueks well done on the job yay you!! So glad you&#8217;ve had a lovely day! 

Me & SO just got home from his birthday meal, my god im soooo stuffed i can hardly breathe lol! Spotting (fx) has stopped & my boobs are mega achey. I think because its been so long since Rileys pg that ive forgotten how the spotting started. 

Gigs have u had anymore ov pains?


----------



## Jezika

Flueks - Happy 30th birthday (right?)!!! And congrats on the job!

CB - happy b'day to your SO? I'm gathering you didn't get him an actual gift since you JUST GAVE HIM THE GIFT OF LIFE. Re: spotting, I'm sure al is okay. You may recalled I also had spotting in first tri. Drove me mad. If I were you, I'd be tempted to go to doc and claim my LMP was much longer ago so they'd do bloods or scan me, and then later be like "Whoops" yeah I guess I did have a period later... or just go with the dating no the u/s later on. Also i secretly hope your LO will be born on Tilly's bday (15th).

Tex - boo on third place, but wow that is still amazing weight loss. 

Bdb - the time will just fly. My bff who's due exactly the same time as you is having her scan on the 21st. I am so incredibly excited. Glad your doogie's paw seems to be getting better by the way. 

Gigs - i hate when food's discontinued. We have a chain called Swiss Chalet here and generally I don't rate it much, but at Christmas they do stuffing which is the closest I've come to seeing what I consider proper stuffing (in the UK you can make it yourself from a box, but the boxes here seem to literally only contain breadcrumbs/croutons, and yet it's called stuffing!? LIES!). But anyway, if nacho fries are what I think they are, can't you just get the special fries and make them yourself at home?

I had a full-on nightmare last night about missing a tonne of university deadlines and it was the kind of dream that dragged on all night and was punctuated with thoughts of "is this a dream? No, no, it's not!" Needless to say I woke up incredibly relieved, but still feel anxious. Also, unrelatedly, my hypochondriasis is peeking out again because people have pointed out I'm looking pretty skinny so now I'm convince I have some horrible disease or cancer. I have been gradually dropping weight recently despite eating like a ravenous pig.

Shae - so glad you got an extension (see above) and uh-oh at the corset whoopsie. As I said before, i can totally relate. I have at least five expensive musical instruments taking up space in my closet that were abandoned years ago and were "played" for a matter of months at most.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky/bdb, those taste deterrents aren't alcohol based. ;) Some of them are actually intended to be sprayed directly on hot spots, etc ;) and if one doesn't work, go with a different brand, as they are different "flavours", but all taste bitter. 

Gigs, I hate when food I like gets discontinued. Costco is the worst for that!


----------



## DobbyForever

K so bad at responding sorry 

But Fluek yaaaaay

And jez I have a recurring nightmare I find out I never graduated high school so I have to go back but I never know my schedule and i&#8217;m So old compared to everyone


----------



## claireybell

Omg i did this massive reply & our internet connection keeps failing *^>$*!! & it wouldn&#8217;t let me post the reply grrrrr!!!! 

Jez you do not look ill hun, you look lovely <3


----------



## gigglebox

Jez it's funny how our minds go to worse case scenario. I've been convinced I'm dying so many times, most recently thinking I had cancer. And I was thinking I wish I could get a body scan just to make sure...and THEN i got sick for real, had an ACTUAL cancer scare, and coincidentally had a ct scan of my whole torso. Nothing was wrong (outside of a virus and mono). In conclusion, our minds OFTEN make things far worse than actuality. I've found it's amplified since having kids--I worry about my own mortality because I worry about the impact it will have on my family. Anywho I think we all do the "worse case scenario" thing, it's why we think we're seriously ill, why bdb and cb are worried about their pregnancies, etc...

Just gotta stay positive! I've really been trying to work on this especially since being sick. Trying not to live waiting for shit to hit the fan, or "one foot in the grave" as hubs says. Anyway lots of reasons for weight loss; stress, being more active, maybe you're eating more food but less calories, etc. 

Wow that was a huge rant. My bad.

About the fries--they are dusted in this cheesy powder stuff that I can't replicate at home. And THEN it's served with queso *drool*

Ahhh I can't wait to see some of these upcoming ultrasound pics!!!

PL you're SO right about costco! Latest victim to the disappearing food was this creamy crab soup ommmggggggggg and now I can't find it :cry:


----------



## TexasRider

Taco Bell literally makes my stomach turn. I cant eat there. Luckily we have several good non chain taco places here that are pretty cheap and good. I actually call Taco Bell -Taco Hell- haha. We used to have a place called Rusty Taco and it was legit amazing... but the company closed it down rather suddenly due to needing to cut expenses and since it was the newest opened it was shut down. 

We have a fuzzys tacos in town now but I havent eaten there yet- cause diet... we ate takeout from a Mexican restaurant and had fajitas omg so good! I didnt eat any rice or beans or tortillas or chips but
I had plenty of the meat and veggies and fixings like guacamole and sour cream- ahhh and all keto approved!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I agree once you have a kid mortality is scary. We had a lockdown drill and it was the first time I was actually scared af like scared about what happens to A if I die and then scared that his daycare has no way to really protect him ugh


----------



## shaescott

Love to everyone, sorry I can&#8217;t remember crap. 

We have a day of service here and we&#8217;re at the local PAL and I&#8217;m stuck in the bathroom with diarrhea. Not how I imagined this day going.


----------



## DobbyForever

Not drill sorry legit lockdown


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs that's scary! Was that during the pot smuggler thing? OMG what morons to return to the airport to catch their flight! LOL must have been stoned at the time to make that kind of decision haha

Tex you are very much making me want some guacamole! 

forget who asked but ov pains are minimal and on/off. But my cp is high, open, soft, and having copious amounts of EWCM...??? wtf, I don't even know. It's all acting fertile down there, minus the pains. Did this last month too, kinda...was getting ewcm for days before ov actually happened.

Who knows. our bodies get so weird when we start paying attention to them.


----------



## wookie130

Hey girls, just checking in. Been keeping busy between teaching, and hardcore mommin'. Charlotte is 5 months old, rolling a bit finally, babbling a blue streak, and getting ready to begin some veggies in a few weeks. Still nursing with our Lact-aid system, which I am so grateful for...it's allowed me to really enjoy a breadtfeeding relationship with my third and final baby. She's so sweet, it is ridiculous. <3

CB- I spotted profusely with my last two children. It's unnerving, I know. But for your own peace of mind, get qualitative hcg levels drawn 48 hour apart to confirm your levels are rising and doubling as they should be.

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm way behind in reading this...has Jez or M&S stopped in recently?


----------



## claireybell

Hey Wooks hope your doing well :) Have the kiddies enjoyed the easter break? 

Unless spotting continues or im having pain, they wont do bloods .. its UK Nhs but i will insist that i get my early scan! 

Its been lovely Sunshine here all day, kids have been in garden ALL day, Nuala loves the Slide hehe


----------



## claireybell

Gigs just get it on & to cover bases ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh I want to get in some jiggy sooooooo bad and not just for baby making, but because i just want it! But alas, we have two friends visiting and staying at our place tonight -.- feels like I'll never get laid :cry: hahahahha


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, noiseless sex.... I had a great orgasm once in our RV with my mom sleeping in the front of the RV...haha! Noiseless, motionless bd. It was better then it sounds, lol

Dobs, wait what? You were in an actual lock down? That's scary!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah gigs unless they are staying in your room in your bed with you don&#8217;t let that stop you! If anything it ups the adrenaline of hope we don&#8217;t get caught

Well realistically not too scary. The police were trying to catch a guy with some felony warrants (never found out what) and he was seen a couple blocks from the school so as a precaution they locked us down for an hour then shelter in place for one more. But not having all the info, not knowing if he was armed, knowing my kid&#8217;s daycare is nearby as well just too much

Wooks sounds like Char is doing awesome!

I&#8217;m so f*ing tired lol


----------



## claireybell

What is a lock down?? Is this no one allowed to leave/enter any premises? 

Pacific noiseless sex sounds raunchy hehe Gigs do the noiseless thing haha

Hugs Dobs.. feeling your tiredness, just keep thinking it wont last forever, hope you get some snoozy sound sleep tonight


----------



## DobbyForever

Lockdown is lock the door, close the blinds, lights off, silence, do no answer the door or respond to phone calls/knocks unless the safe word is used. Nobody is allowed on or off campus.

If there is an active shooter you are also expected to build barricade

Shelter in place is locked doors and closed windows but continue teaching as usual. Usually from an environmental danger like gas leak or fumes or a danger that is far enough away from campus. Nobody is allowed on or off campus or out of their rooms just like a lockdown

He thing is i&#8217;ve Been getting great sleep plus great naps I think it&#8217;s just stress but idk


----------



## gigglebox

Ladies I am all about sex as needed regardless of who is in other rooms however hubs is out with the friends now and no telling when they'll be home; could be any minute or not until late. plus he has a knack for coming to bed late (they usually hang out and stay up bs'ing outside) and drunk and pretty much passing out the second he hits the mattress. So I won't hold my breath (literally in the case of the noiseless sex hahahhahaha)

Dobs could it be a diet thing? I know when I eat shittier food I am exhausted more.

Who was talking about taco joints? Just wanted ti say fuzzy tacos is a horrible name, sounds like the food is molding. 

And rusty tacos? Also a poor name choice! Like it's aged..."aged" is for cheese and wine, not tacos.


----------



## gigglebox

Ps where the heck is J? Always popping in and out...her life is like a soap opera with lots of cliff hangers. I dislike waiting so long between episodes :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Bummer fxed he comes in at that sweet spot of buzzed enough to want bd but not too buzzed to pass out or underperform 

My diet is the same if not better. I do have more sweets now that I can, but nothing I havent done before. Now that im Back on dairy its kodiak waffle for breakfast and then protein with veggies for lunch and dinner. But since the hospital I just feel physically exhausted even if I wake up refreshed it depletes so fast. It takes me two hours to fall asleep now. I am the type to pass out as soon as I get in bed and can sleep anywhere. So the fact I cant fall asleep at night and its been going on for weeks now and my mini depressive breakdowns here and there make me lean towards stressed the f out :(


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m so drained I literally ate dinner in bed and don&#8217;t have the energy to take the plate back downstairs


----------



## Jezika

Ah sorry Dobs, it does sound like stress :hugs:

Wtf is a kodiak waffle?

Gigs totes hear you on Fuzzy Taco and Rusty Taco. What next, Limp Taco? Reminds me of a car hire place near me thats called something like Auto Rental Delight. A feeling of delight is not something I associate with car rentals generally. It makes me giggle every time I walk past it. Id probably rent a car from them though. DAMN theyre good.


----------



## claireybell

Def sounds stress related Dob, hugs hun :hugs: have u tried aromatherapy oils/bubbles in a bath & reading before & in bed to just fall asleep.. reading always would work for me, trying to switch your mind off .. 

We dont have lock downs or anything like that here, if theres something going on its just stay indoors & keep doors locked. 

And &#8216;Auto Rental delight&#8217; lol sounds like the car is just as yummy as your fave pudding haha! 

Yes where is J disappeared off to again i do enjoy reading up on her antics ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Baby woke up at 1:30, so I was up and it was the same time hubs came to bed! Got in nookie! Weeee! Also having pretty bad ov pain this moening but not sure if it's gas pain not moving on or true ov pain...it FEELS like ovulation and in the right spot so we'll see! 

Ohh dobs i like cb's suggestions of relaxation stuff. Girrrrl go get yourself a massage! Also do you diffuse oils? Only occasionally works for me but some people swear by them so...

Jez as soon as you mentioned Limp taco, my mind instantly went back and decided all those names sound like sexual acts (like the rusty trombone, eiffle tower, etc). Yours to google should you dare.

Omg waffles mmmmm...ok guess i gotta get up and make cinnamon rolls now


----------



## gigglebox

Ok this is definitely ovulation pain. Looks like today will be o day or tomorrow...so weird! I'm only cd13! My average is day 22! Should I be worried? Is that even enough time for lining to build up?


----------



## claireybell

Have u done any opk&#8217;s Gigs? Was your period quite a short one? You could be having a typical cd14 ovulation cycle eeee!! Great you got in some jiggy! See if you can give him some hangover nookie later aswell ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh the wind is out of my sails :( turns out he had already taken care of business before bed because he thought i was asleep for the night, so i got batch 2 of the jiggy juice! Blah hope it still does the job! 

No opk's cb, i might have if i was waiting but this is definitely it, pain is getting worse. Just hope the second rate swimmers are a strong batch r_r if not we also got o-3 jiggy...so maybe that will be enough.

I'm feeling confident though, at least right now! Although i've been taken down a notch since this recent development!

Anyway about to go pick up the CATS. Yup, getting the little black and white bros.


----------



## bdb84

We have a Fuzzy's Taco here and it's AMAZING! I would eat there far more often if it wasn't in the next city over. 

Gig- I ovulated on CD 12 my last cycle and conceived, so it's entirely possible :dust:

Hm, I cannot remember much else. I had a few pages to catch up on. 

Cb- is the spotting all gone now?


----------



## claireybell

I think second helpings is sometimes better esp if hubs has high sperm count.. better swimmers! We did twice the one day 2/3 days before ov&#8217;ing & he pulled out 1st time!! Fx Gigs;)

Yes Bdb my spotting has gone, got loadsa creamy white cm now, like tons lol! 

How u feeling Bdb? Has the weird tea obsession/aversion kicked in yet hehe


----------



## claireybell

My appetite has kicked in aswell so that means in about a weeks time my sickness will be lurking lol


----------



## claireybell

Ooh piccys of the Cats puuuurlease :cat:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol jez just a regular waffle but the brand is kodiak cake. I make it with milk and an egg so packs quite of bit of protein 

Gigs in With you on the names lol. And agreed I heard second batch is actually better in guys with high sperm counts but I dont Remember where or if reliable and yes pics plz

Cb woot for symptoms!

Im so tired I played Pokémon go for 3.5 hours straight and not the usual being driven around actually out walking with A lol. Also idk if I did the in out pic right but here it is
 



Attached Files:







60836E29-898E-4E12-AC25-B69B06C111C4.jpg
File size: 63.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## gigglebox

You guys are so cute! You can really see what a proud momma you are <3 

Well couldn't get pics of the kitties because they are tucked away high in the rafters probablybfreaked the f out. Poor things, taken to a new place and now it is POUNDING rain on the roof! At least I got the two of them; hoping they feel a little safer together (they are snuggling up). I'll try to get a pic tomorrow but they are generic looking black and white cats. We renamed them Hyzer (hi-zer) and Flip, which are disc golf references 

Poor Lev is sick and I'm having anxiety about it, for him of course and a little for me...I really do not want to get aick again, feel like I hit my illness quota for awhile. But mostly i'm worried for him, although that little tank is still trying to go full speed! He has a fever but so far no other symptoms, knock on wood!

I'll have to look into this sperm potency things...if y'all remember where you read that, do share!


----------



## Jezika

CB glad your spotting is gone!

Dobs those are the sweetest pics. Wish I did something like that. I guess I could look back at photos.

Gigs my bff conceived on CD11 and all is looking fantastic so far. Also Im totally be same with Tilly being sick. I dont take it well. Must remind myself that they all get sick and will be fine again soon enough.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs
&#8220;The volume of the first ejaculate was (2.0 +/- 1.4) ml, significantly higher than that of the second ([1.5 +/- 0.9] ml) (P = 0.007), although the numbers of motile sperm and grade a + b sperm of the first ([40.8 +/- 25.3]% and [30.9 +/- 22.4]%) were significantly lower than those of the second ([52.2 +/- 21.1]% and [39.9 +/- 17.5]%) (P < 0.05). There were no statistically significant differences in the sperm concentration or total sperm count between the two ejaculates (P > 0.05). &#8221; so there&#8217;s more volume to the first batch but the numbers are relatively similar and the second had better swimmers. But this was a small study back on 2011
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/21837951/


----------



## DobbyForever

Seems to be another in 2005 and 1985 with similar results

Ty Ladies I am so proud of him :). And jez I only thought of it because gigs did it so I put it in my phone. I tried holding him closer to my stomach facing out but he wasn&#8217;t having it lol

Hopefully the kitties adjust soon. Definitely helps they have each other roughly how old are they again sorry forgot


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I wonder how far apart those ejaculations occurred. Like directly after each other?

Yah Gigs, pics of cats! Or maybe just draw them from memory if they be hiding. On an old version of Paint. Like you did with your firstborn (the loaf of bread with a pencil[?] attached to it?).

I just realized that without context it seems Ive lost my marbles.


----------



## claireybell

Hope your marbles havent gone too far Jez :haha: 

Oh my goodness such cute proud piccys Dobby! Your baby bump was so tidy aswell :) 

Hows the ov pain today Gigs? Did u get in any last Jiggy?? Aww the kitties will settle in after a few days of sniffing around the house & garden etc.. you&#8217;ll be having gifts from them before long Lol

Called my Drs & because Mondays & Fridays are soooo busy they dont do pg bookings on those days, typical! Tuesday, Weds & Thursday only! I&#8217;l call tomorrow after i drop Riley to brekkie club! 

Oooh my fruit ticker has moved, im an Apple seed <3


----------



## bdb84

I need a nap! I woke to pee right at 3 and last time I looked at the clock was 5:45 so I assume I fell back to sleep right around 6.. then had to wake DH up at 6:15 and get the kiddos up and ready for school :( I'm exhausted now.

Cb- I'm glad the spotting has stopped! I'm the same with the creamy CM. It often makes me nervous so I'm rushing to the restroom to make sure it's CM and not spotting. 

And no, no tea cravings yet. :lol: 

Dobby- those pictures are adorable! Love your pregnant belly. <3

Gig- I'm sorry Lev is sick. I hope it passes quickly.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby i love you! Thanks, that has eased my mind :thumbup: 

Ov pain outta here so officially 1dpo :shock: i'm like not even impatient to test this time because i was expecting to still be waiting a week to ovulate! 

Jez that was actually an illustration of someone's dream she told me about; had it when pregnant with #1 i think. 

Was it you with the breastfed cat?

Bdb i was up several times with sick baby so here's to hoping we both get naps in today!


----------



## claireybell

Im feeling good vibes this cycle Gigs.. maybe because your body was so eager to get that juicy egg out early eeee!!!! 1dpo woop!! ;)

Im the same Bdb.. so relieved to see just CM though

Oh hope Lev starts feeling better soon.. do u have any meds for him?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh CB yes one more jiggy sesh this morning, again because hubby initiated haha. So i'm as good as i can be this cycle, glad we were getting busy anyway because this early ov was completely unexpected. I was seeing ewcm really shortly after af finished and thought it was unusual but kind of ignored it! I was like "no chance I'm ovulating any time soon but hmm strange."

Kitties survived the night, only found one this morning (other is no doubt hiding well, yesterday it was the other one I couldn't find) but litter box has been used and the food was all gone so all good :thumbup: and to answer your question they are roughly 8 months


----------



## claireybell

Go Gigs woop :thumbup: i have everything crossed for you this cycle hehee!! So how many tests you purchased already?? :haha:

Im gonna buy a cb Digi next week providing all ok still eeep!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I remember Jez was the one with the breastfeeding the cat dream :haha:

Dobs super cute pic collage!


----------



## bdb84

Gig- I hope this is your month! I cannot wait to begin analyzing your tests.

I got a solid 2.5 hour nap in this morning. I feel kind of bad because I gave DD2 my phone to watch youtube and I just dozed off immediately. But it was much needed.


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb you gotta do what you gotta do. I'm laying down right now while ds2 naps and ds1 watches veggie tales. Remembered there may be a PTO meeting tonight that i'm completely obligated to go to but I'm sooo tired :cry:

So much for not having the testing itch. I was looking at other tests and now I want to test...that lasted all of, what, 2 hours?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yay for early O! Oh and CD13 is a perfectly healthy O date. Here's hoping! 

Hope Lev feels better soon! Sorry about meeting. Ugh, I dread those days.


CB ah poo. I hate you couldn't get that booked. Can't wait for an update. Do they still have CB digi with weeks estimator there? I think they are gone for good here. I still have 1 from my 3 pack. 

Bdb hey sometimes you gotta do, what you gotta do. Seriously, have to take care of yourself to take care of others. Plus, you're pregnant and fatigue is awful pregnancy symptom.

Dobby lovely pics! I should have done one. Oh well.

Sorry if I missed someone. It's been busy couple of days. AFM...

I started training this afternoon. Feeling less anxious and more excited. I truly believe I'll enjoy this position.

Going on vacation next week and I'm so excited! Gotta get aquarium tickets soon. I've booked massags for DH and I though. It's been a little over 2 years since our last one.


No signs of O for me. My temp has been up slightly past 2 mornings but I think its stress and I slept poorly Saturday night. No opks til I see EWCM again. I'm just not going to worry about ttc for a bit. I think ntnp unless I see fertile signs and go ttc crazy (this will probably happen :rofl:).

I think I will step back a bit from posting as I am learning my new role and get comfortable with it. Thanks for all the support :)


----------



## gigglebox

More later but for now

Help I'm being held hostage by my baby


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Levvvvv ahhhh this baby knows not how to sleep! He was cranky tired around 6:30, but his usual bedtime is 8...so I FOOLISHLY tried to keep him up. Around 7:14 he for a sexond wind, calmed down and was happy...but when I tried to put him to bed at 8 all hell broke loose. He was crying for over two hours. I started stressing out that he had something wrong, so I pukles him out of bed and walked around with him; let him chew in my cell phone case (he isn't normally allowed to) and he calmed down and was content. So I knew he wasn't in any sort of weird physical distress or he wouldn't be able to calm down. I finally had to put him down to CIO. Broke my little heart but worked. He's finally asleep.

The whole thing just reminded me of a newborn and has me a but nervous...I reeeaaaallly have a hard time with the lack of sleep and am not looking forward to that. It's always when hubs and I are at our worst (we rarely argue/fight, but sleep deprivation can get us at each other in the middle of the night with a screaming baby amplifying everything). But I know it's a short phase and it passed...I just hate it.

Anyway.

Fluek so happy your position is feeling better as you train for it! Really hope it's an improvement. How will it differ from your previous role? Will you still see patients? Have regular hours? Will you have any employees under you? Sorry if you have already said.

Haha darn ttc! Cool as a cucumber until fertile window :haha:


----------



## bdb84

Flueky- Enjoy your vacation! I would love to take one soon.

Gig- Sorry you had a rough go with Lev last night :hugs: I sometimes wonder wth we were thinking starting all over. DD2 is potty trained, sleeps wonderfully (longer than the older kiddos!) and we just have a really good routine around here. I do worry about the lack of sleep but hopefully this baby will follows DD2's footprints. She was an amazing sleeper from day one. The only time we ever had any issues was from the age of 4 months until about 5.5 months. She began waking to eat in the middle of the night during that phase but she would still go right back to sleep afterward. 

I have to be honest, though- I am really struggling with whether or not I want to breastfeed full time/long term or not. I only nursed for a few weeks with my first. I then went on to nurse my second child for 2.5 years and, truth be told, I hated every moment of it :( I just felt like it was something I "had" to do. I hated being the only one who could feed her. I waited too long to try to introduce her to a bottle, so any time I tried to leave her with my mom for a date night, all hell broke loose. She would refuse to eat and screamed the entire time. I never got a break. I also hated the idea of having to pump anytime I was away from her for an extended period of time. But I stuck it out.

Then with DD2, things were a lot different. My ex-H left when I was 7 months along with her (although he was still active in the kids' lives, was there for the birth, and always wanted to see them). But my home life did a 360* so I knew I just had to do whatever I could to survive. I did not have an extra set of parental hands at home like I did with our first two. So I winged it by day. I nursed the majority of the time very early on, but when I felt myself getting stressed, I would make her a bottle of formula and either have my oldest feed her, or I would feed her but it would still give me a bit of a break to not have her latched on to me physically. 

Within a couple months we had a routine where she was nursed in the mornings and early afternoons, but her last couple of feedings each day/night were exclusively formula. I *loved* this routine. It was the best of both worlds. But by the age of 4 months I made the decision to wean her from the breast because I was about to start allowing her to begin overnights with her dad. I know she was still so young, but 1- I wanted her to know him, 2- the older two were already going with him every other weekend, 3- hell, I just NEEDED the break since 100% of the day to day child rearing was all on me, and 4- I didn't want my free weekends to be spent hooked to a pump. So we switched exclusively to formula and I never regretted that decision for a second.

So here I am now with #4 on the way. I am with an incredibly helpful man and I know it will be totally different this time around because he will always be willing to help me out. But I just do not know if I *want* to nurse exclusively even though I'm fully capable of doing so. It's always come easy for me. Never had mastitis, never worried about my supply, etc. So I'm contemplating doing combo-feeding from the get go like I did with DD2. Only this time I'll stick it out the entire year. 

Anyways, that was long and pointless. Sorry :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb you have to do what makes you happy and keeps yoir baby fed. If exclusive breast feeding is exhausting, I think combination feeding is a good alternative. That way baby is still getting the breast milk goodies. 

I am not sure if you mentioned it but will you be finding out the sex of thos baby?

Taking Lev to the dr later. He is acting ok but still redusihg bottles (mostly) and barely wetting diapers consequently. The lady who schedules me suspects ear infection, which may be the reason sucking hurts but eating is ok (he's been ok with cereal/purees/puffs).


----------



## bdb84

Poor Lev :hugs: Hoping you get an answer.

Yes, I will definitely be finding out the sex! I think surprise genders are so exciting, but I, personally, could never do it.


----------



## claireybell

Yay for new training Flueks :) hope we see an update very soon saying bfp hehee!! 

Aww bless Lev, has he been fiddling with his ears or anything? Hope hes ok & you get some answers:hugs: 

I really dont know about the feeding of newborn, i bf the other 2 but i kniw it&#8217;ll be hard with no3, esp with school runs & Nuala being attention seeking & being so little still, i was thinking bottle but i know il get very pg & be like.. oh maybe for just a lil bit lol i feel so calm & lovey nurturing when i bf its weird, bonding thing i think.. but i want a good sleeper from the beggining that recognises that after milk you go to sleep & not asleep on mummy lol Nuala was terrible for sleeping & she still wakes loads now, im PRAYING that when shes 2.5 when babe arrives she&#8217;ll be sleeping through.. fx! 

Bdb do whatever works best for you & newby :)


----------



## pacificlove

Bd, do what works for you, we won't be judging you for that! 
I bfd L for a year. I never introduced a bottle, once I tried but he did not take it from. When we left him with my mom for the first time he took some hand expressed milk from her in a bottle. But never from me ;)
After a year, I loved getting my freedom back, as much as I miss the many cuddles. They are just different now :)

Sick, cuddly kid, gotta go


----------



## claireybell

Hope Logans ok Pacific:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

PL sorry you've got an ill little too :( hope he's on the mend!

Lev jist has a virus of some sort, sore throat. He seems better today so fx he keeps on that trend!

Oh yeah I can't do "team yellow" either. I need to know. It helps me connect to the pregnancy.

Forget who asked but I'm stocked up with 5 wally cheapies and 2 FRER's. It still hasn't sunk in that I can test within a weeks time...I still kind of feel like I'm waiting to ovulate. Unfortunately if I am not pregnant this early ovulation means I will have my period at its heaviest when I have a disc golf tournament which is going to suck! Might have to try J's double tampon trick :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx Lev will feel better soon! 
Logan had 2 naps today, first 1 1/2 hours in his bed, woke up, ate some crackers snuggled into me. Then he pushed himself into the other side of the couch to snuggle into the blanket and fell asleep for another 45 minutes. He only woke because the dog barked as dh came home early. He was better after, but still sick.... congested, etc

Fx for this months pee test! Have you looked what Amazon has to offer for pee tests?

As for me: next month I'd really like to start TTC! But if it happens this months, that's fine


----------



## shaescott

Sorry about all the sick kiddos!

Bdb combo feeding sounds smart. My mom couldn&#8217;t produce enough with me due to working during the day so I got both breast milk and formula, bf at night and mostly formula during the day. I was a terrible cluster feeder at night. 

AFM- dealing with quite a difference in opinion with SO. He insists that I be a stay at home Mom because it&#8217;s good for the kids. I insist that I at least work part time because I&#8217;m not going to waste all the time and money I&#8217;m spending on a bachelors degree. His mom was a SAHM, mine worked 4 days a week and I spent those days in daycare. He insists that he had it better and I wouldn&#8217;t understand because I never had it. He thinks our kids won&#8217;t understand why mommy doesn&#8217;t want to spend time with them and take care of them. I say I did fine with a working mom, I understood, they&#8217;ll get over it. At one point during his childhood his parents separated temporarily and during that time his mom ran an in-Home daycare. He didn&#8217;t understand why his mom wasn&#8217;t focusing on him anymore and it made him angry. I always had a working mom, so I didn&#8217;t have that problem. I missed her, but I wasn&#8217;t upset about it, and when she was late getting home I blamed her workload, not her. 

Anyway, I told him if it means so much to him that our kids have a parent at home, he can be a stay at home dad. Of course, as expected, he views SAHDs as lazy and unemployed versus SAHMs as hard working. He claims if he didn&#8217;t have to work he&#8217;d love to stay home and raise the kids, but I don&#8217;t think he would. 

I respect SAHMs sooo much, but that&#8217;s not what I want. I&#8217;d rather go to work and save lives than stay home and do dishes and spend all day every day without adult conversation. He thinks working 2 days a week is still unacceptable. I think that&#8217;s insanely stupid. He&#8217;s super old fashioned about work and it makes me want to scream. His mom is super hard working, she keeps their house running, and she says she wouldn&#8217;t change it for the world, but I&#8217;m not her. I feel like he&#8217;s always gonna be comparing me to her. Being Italian, he&#8217;s such a mommas boy. I just get so angry that he thinks I would be neglecting my child if I worked and had them with a babysitter or in daycare some of the time. I have a friend whose mom was a SAHM and she was a raging alcoholic and completely neglected my friend. On the other hand, I never felt unloved just because my mom wasn&#8217;t with me 24/7. I feel like his mom being a SAHM caused him separation anxiety when she couldn&#8217;t be there 24/7 anymore. 

Idk, it pisses me off that he thinks he can make the decision for me of working or not with kids. This isn&#8217;t the 1950s. Why is his career more important than mine?

Okay end rant.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk I think it&#8217;s to each their own regarding working or staying at home. It&#8217;s an opinion or preference, everybody is entitled to their own. But that&#8217;s a HUGE difference that, if it is honestly how you both feel, could be dealbreaker status.

BUT I will say I always felt I could never be a SAHM. My mom was one, and I loved her for it and I had a wonderful life as did my brothers. However, I just thought i&#8217;d Go crazy and be bored. Then I had A. I literally cry once every few weeks at least leaving him. Maternity leave or vacations where I get to be with him 24/7 are the best. If I won the lottery, i&#8217;d Quit my day job in a heartbeat to be with him. And I happen to love my job.

Bdb I had to combo feed A. You do what you got to do to keep them healthy and fed. No shame in that.

Gigs can&#8217;t wait to see the tests

Fluek congrats on the official word!!!

I only read this page and I missed a bunch. Open house tonight and I was at work 13 hours. I barely got to hold A today :(


----------



## claireybell

Breeaa i can see u lurking lol :wave: 

Dobby was this your first day back to work or your first week? It&#8217;ll take a short while to get back to routine, are u p/t working? As much as i adore my babies loved going to work for my 2 days a week :)

Aww poor Lev, no doubt he be up & about to his normal self in a day or 2 Gigs :hugs: 

I do too respect stay at home mums & whilst its a must when you take Maternity leave because they are so little i just couldnt do it fulltime, love my babies but i need space away, its the only time i get to myself haha & its nice to know i am good at my job other that being a Mum. I personally think it does little ones good to have some kind if childcare, teaches them to be around others the same age, social & sharing skills, intteract with adults who arent a parent, you know that if you had to leave them with another family member they will be perfectly fine. I found Riley & Nuala advanced loads quicker in day nursery/childcare for small things like speech, eating, using spoon to mouth etc, at home mine just want to play about because its Mum haha! My opinion obvs, you do whatever you feel Shae, i know its a few yrs away for you yet & theres no right or wrong, until you become a Mum you may feel diff about it all :) you&#8217;ll be a fab mummy no doubt! 

Gigs im reeeeeeally hoping that as you ov&#8217;d early this us your cycle eeeee!!!!! I want to test for you ha! asked how many tests you got at 1dpo Lol! Nice mini stash u have heh heh

Fx its your month Pacific! Are u due to ov anytime soon?? Hope Logan starts feeling better in a couple days aswell! If your able to get your hands on some, the Calpol (or could be called something else in usa) Calpol plug ins, they are menthol, thyme & chammomile scented plug ins for the bedrom that helps them breathe easier at night, Nuala sleeps TONS better when shes full of cold if she has one in her room, the menthol filter slides in/out & lasts upto 8 hrs, brilliant! Not that expensive either :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

*Dobs* hopefully we can figure it out. I really think working 2 days a week is a good compromise, and hopefully he&#8217;ll come around. Plus, if they go to daycare it&#8217;ll give them more interaction with kids their age. I might be able to make that argument, like CB said, her kids advanced more in daycare. All about compromise in these situations, right? I mean, I know there&#8217;s some situations where compromise isn&#8217;t possible but I feel like we&#8217;ve made enough compromises in the several years we&#8217;ve been together, and I&#8217;d hate to give up now. 

It&#8217;s very possible I&#8217;ll be like you and when I actually have kids I&#8217;ll want to quit my job and be a SAHM. I think SO&#8217;s mom was like that. She didn&#8217;t want to give up her career but when she had them she chose to stay home and she says it&#8217;s the best decision she ever made, and she&#8217;d do it again in a heartbeat. But she had the option, cuz their dad worked full time and made enough to support them. Obviously you don&#8217;t have that option, which sucks ass. 

But if I&#8217;m anything like my mother... though my dad was a SAHD so I think that&#8217;s the only reason she worked full time. She also loves her job, but of course so do you. Idk. Even though my dad was a SAHD I still went to daycare some days before I started going to school. Not until I was around 3, though. I stayed home with him until then. Once I started going to school I was always with him in the afternoon. My sister went to daycare starting when she was a few months old, then after school some days when she was older. He would&#8217;ve gone crazy with both of us that much I guess. He didn&#8217;t have a college degree and didn&#8217;t have any marketable skills. He worked in a deli as a teenager. Occasionally he would get paid to do art when I was a kid. 

Anyway, SO&#8217;s career has more salary growth potential so he thinks he should get to be the working partner. Mine has more stability and job security, which I think is equally important. His has quite the lack of stability and job security. His parents actually said whoever made less money would stay home, and his mom made less money. I guarantee at entry-level I&#8217;ll be making more money. 

I know I don&#8217;t need to defend my argument to you ladies but idk I need to vent I guess sorry. Anyway, Dobs, thank you for your perspective, I appreciate it so much <3

*CB* thanks for the validation of how I&#8217;m feeling <3 I know I shouldn&#8217;t need it but I kinda do lol, I&#8217;m young and not completely secure in myself yet haha. Also I&#8217;ll need to remember that plug-in for colds idea for the future haha

I went out to Taco Bell at 1:30 am and got a Baja blast freeze and nachos bell grande with guacamole and creamy jalapeño sauce haha I&#8217;m a mess, I accidentally slept all day and woke up at 8 pm whooooopsss I meant to go to classes I swear I just slept through my alarms and, well, didn&#8217;t go to classes cuz I was asleep.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae: my mom was sahm, but only after the second kid. She went back to full time work after #1. 
For now it doesn't make sense for me to go back to full time work due to childcare expensive, but we also need a second income, so I started my own home business. ;) Eventually we are planning for me to work with dh as his office administrator when his business has grown.
If right now, I'd be 100% sahm, I'd go crazy. Like CB, I enjoy my space and adult time even though I love Logan so much! It's healthy for me. 

Thanks CB! I hope L will feel better today,but I am hearing quite a few coughs tonight.


----------



## gigglebox

More late but for now I'm a bit offended as being viewed as an anti-social dish washer. 

I feel like raising yoir kid is important if that's something you feel you can do. You can always stay home the early years and put your degree to use later.

Shae there are moms groups you can attend for adult interaction. 

Crap i really have to go but I will write more later!


----------



## bdb84

My mom has worked full time for as long as I can recall. She longed to be a SAHM but my parents have always been very working class and they could never swing living off of just one income. There were times my mom took a night job just because they couldn't afford daycare for us kids. My maternal grandmother ended up moving to be near us and then she took over childcare so my mom could work a day job along with my dad. The one thing I can say about my mom is she was ALWAYS there. She was never absent from a single extra-curricular activity. She would switch shifts with other employees so that she could attend our every event. I'm a SAHM and even I do not know how she did all of that while maintaining a job that required more than 40 hours a week from her. She truly is my idol. 

I've been a SAHM for most of my time as a mom (12 years) and while I'm so thankful for the opportunity, there are days I long to work out of the house. I loved being at home with my babies, but now that I'm over a decade into it, I long for something different.

I recently just re-took my dental board exam to get my certificate up to date so I could go back to work, and then a month later I found out I'm expecting again :haha: Working and paying for full time day care for TWO kids would eat up 100% of my paychecks, so here I sit. But it's a good situation to be in because it means I have options. I can very well go back to work and only make enough to pay for daycare, if it's what I choose to do. 

You have to decide what's right for you. Your opinion may change as you become pregnant and get closer to delivery. There is NO shame in not wanting to be a SAHM. I have very dear friends and relatives who CHOOSE to work because it's what they want to do. And then I also have friends who long to SAH with their kids but it's not financially possible. So it goes both ways. For now be thankful for the options. Never allow a man to tell you what you need to do, though. That would be a hard deal breaker for me. He's your partner, so he's *part* of the decision making process, but you get the final say when it comes to your livelihood. My opinion, of course.


----------



## claireybell

Ladies im having a FREAK out moment! I just did a Clearblue Digi wks indicator.. its been 3 wks today since i ovulated & a week later implant blah blah so max it shpuld say is 1-2 wks pg... errm no!!! Freaking out i have twins in me, i keep getting weird feeling & probing twinges on either side inside me!! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1031751&stc=1&d=1524056820
 



Attached Files:







58BCDE1F-2B94-44A7-A597-03A1709CA3E4.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireybell

I am def not 3 wks pg!!!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs like I said before, I have so much respect for SAHMs. I never meant to offend anyone. You&#8217;re not an antisocial dish-washer, being a SAHM is so much more than that and those who can do it are amazing, but I don&#8217;t need to tell you that for you to know it, of course. I just meant that that&#8217;s how I&#8217;d feel in that position. It&#8217;s hard to take several years off with what I want to do. I&#8217;d lose so much skill and knowledge, and I think there&#8217;s actually requirements with nursing about continuing education and working at least a little bit. Not sure of the details of how it all works. Raising your kid is definitely important, I just feel like I&#8217;d need a balance with working as well as raising a kid. Again, I&#8217;m sorry I made you feel like I viewed SAHMs in that way.


----------



## shaescott

CB i thought the weeks was post ovulation, so I&#8217;m pretty sure that&#8217;s where you should be.


----------



## bdb84

Feeling a bit like a failure this morning here :( Yesterday was hectic and I totally forgot about DD1's ballet practice. Normally missing one here or there is not a big deal but, with her recital coming next month, yesterday's practice was the day they took their group photo for the recital program. So she will not be in this year's :( I dropped the ball. 

DS came home not feeling well yesterday and spent most of the evening on the couch. He woke up wanting to sleep with me several times throughout the night. You know your kid isn't feeling well when he's 12 years old and wants to snuggle with Mom. So he's home from school today with strict orders of sleeping as much as possible. His only symptom is a low grade fever. 

T-minus one week until my scan <3 I'm still so nervous, yet so optimistic.


----------



## bdb84

Cb- I do think that's right. I always heard those tests go by post-O.


----------



## claireybell

Do they really? Hcg is only released at implantation like a week after.. the cb webpage did say something about the LH hormone aswell so maybe thats of a certain level to get that of ov date?? I never had 3+ wks with the other 2 at just over 5wks.. worries me a little lol!!


----------



## claireybell

Bdb dont beat yourself up about it hun.. you have a million things going on at the moment & we all let things slip without realising.. is she ok or upset about it?? 

Hope your son feels better bless him, seems theres illness everywhere atm, Riley had a temp this morning aswell


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, Cb. She doesn't know she missed the pictures yet. I just realized it this morning when I was looking at my calendar. She's really good about letting things go, so I know she'll shrug it off, but I still feel bad. She's my most laid back child (easiest), so sometimes I worry that she will feel pushed aside or forgotten because of it. DS is beginning to go through puberty and life with him lately is a constant power struggle so it seems he gets the most of my attention (albeit a lot of it is negative attention from our conflicts). He's also always on the go because he's on our town's competitive soccer team. I'm always taking him to practices and games and fundraisers for his team. Then there's DD2 who is just 3 and so she requires a bit more hands on attention from me as well. I need to continuously put forth the effort to make sure my middle kiddo doesn't ever feel forgotten or less important. *sigh* Parenting is hard.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae no worries, I for cut off but wanted to say I felt similarly before I had ds1. But once you have the kid it's a game changer. Like bdb said everyone is different but I find the vast majority of moms I talk to wish they could stay with their kid and have a very hard time leaving them in day care--I know I bawled the first time! But I had to work, we lived in an expensive area. We actually moved away so that I can be a SAHM. And to get those much needed breaks I either have grandparents babysit, leave while hubs a watches them, or do my side job (the painting classes) which are on hubby's off time so he can watch then. When I need adult time but am stuck with kids I make play dates. Mom friends are easy to find (good ones are hard to find though). 

My problem with what you said is your SO is opposed to being a SAHD. I get it in the beginning when maybe you're breastfeeding, but why not later? And if you're making more money...

I don't get what he means by if he didn't have to work...? Isn't that the point, that you would be breadwinner so he didn't have to work?

Anyway to be honest before i became a mom I didn't see the value in sahm status. Now i get it, it's an enormous deal to be raising and molding humans to be future functional members of society. 

I will stop ranting, I have opinions but to each their own, ultimately we all are doing what we think is best for our kids.

CB, i was all up on the twin forums last pregnancy lol. My understanding is there is NO correlation between early hcg and twins. Loads of women say they had higher levels with singletons. Don't freak out!

Pl ahhh ttc!!! So exciting! Is there a chance this cycle? Are you tracking? Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I 100% agree with you on the SAHD thing. I expected he would feel that way, doesn&#8217;t mean I think it&#8217;s logical, I just know how he is about that stuff. I completely agree that if I&#8217;m the breadwinner it would make sense for him to stay home. I don&#8217;t think there&#8217;s anything wrong with being a SAHD, my dad was one. He doesn&#8217;t make sense lol, you&#8217;re totally right. He&#8217;s basically saying &#8220;oh whoever makes more will work as long as it&#8217;s me&#8221; without actually saying that. Ugh. 

CB my mom had super high early hcg with my sister, they worried it could be twins, but alas, it was a singleton, just my little sis. Don&#8217;t panic.


----------



## Jezika

Will write more tonight but just wanted to say, Shae, its curious that SO thinks a SAHD is lazy but a SAHM works hard. Isnt it the same job? Makes me think he either expects women to be doing housework and other domestic chores or that men have more potential that is wasted on domestic labour. Or both. Anyway I agree you could change your mind. I was dead set again being a SAHM but now I feel so lucky to have been able to do it for so long (because of school). Its definitely harder than any job Ive had, and while its not as intellectually demanding as doing my studies, I still think its harder, but also more rewarding. Ditto on easily finding ways to expose your kids to others. Having said that, though, I do appreciate being able to go to classes and have some time to myself. When shes eventually in daycare, which I dread, Im hoping itll be kind of nice to be in school half the week. Kinda like part time work. Best of both worlds IMO.

Also, Im a novice here, but cant parents go back to work once the kids start school? But then... what happens during the summer break? And actually what DO parents who work do during the summer breaks? I hear about summer camps but Ive never heard of them in the UK. CB, what do peeps in the UK do?


----------



## gigglebox

Summer camps are an option. Around here most of the churches offer day programs the kids can attend. Daycares are another option, at least for younger ones. Nannies too who will cone to your house. Personally my mom was a teacher so we always had her on "off" time so I don't know personally how any of that goes...Des goes to the same place year round and when they have breaks obviously I just take care of him.

Afm been worried about Lev (he is doing better btw) so my nerves have been up; consequently I'm feeling nervous again about being pregnant if I happen to be! I'm such a waffle! I know it's what I want but I just worry so much about my kids, so i know another kid is another human to worry for! Pretty silly I know but it's on my mind. I just hope I'm not a constant ball of nerves when they grow up and are teens and independent and OMG DRIVING...

Wow my brain really goes full speed sometimes lol


----------



## claireybell

Haha Gigs u crack me up, waffle on lol! I worry aswell there will be 3... THREEE!!! But when i think of it, eldest is at school & most the time it&#8217;ll be me, Nuala & newby at home in the week :) oooh my bestie came off her Pill 2 weeks ago, she fell pg cycle 2 last time so im hoping she&#8217;ll be preggers real quick so there be a matter of wks between us, omg excited hahaa! 

Relieved about the mega high hcg thing & the test, my friend said her mate had that aswell but alas just 1 baby :) fx for 1 lol

In the UK day nurseries & childminders still work in the holidays & they have summer camp day things at local school community halls but their expensive! & you have to provide all food & everything, SO said when there&#8217;s 3 of them in the hols just dont work haha i may even give up work after my Mat leave but idk yet.. hmmm! It&#8217;ll def be more stressful trying to work with 3


----------



## gigglebox

Cb what do you do for work? How do I not already know?

I do worry how #2 & 3 will get along, especially since they'll likely be sharing a room...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I am somewhere around cd 11?? I am on a "sex this week doesn't matter, next week it could" schedule. ;)

Jez, I have seen some elementary schools and after school programs run summer programs for those working parents. 

As for staying at home or working (since I am sort of doing both) I hate going to work, hate leaving L with a stranger even more! So right now I love being able to stay with him (although I do need my mental breaks), but once kids are off school or kindergarten age I do plan to work again. I might change my mind about that once we get to that stage.
At least my "employer" will know exactly what the homeschedule is like ;) and what days I'll need off for family vacations, recitals, competitions, etc


----------



## shaescott

*Jez* you&#8217;re absolutely right. He&#8217;s a bit stuck in the 1950s with some things. It concerns me sometimes. I&#8217;m gonna have a talk with him soon about it, cuz while he says he respects me, I feel like he subconsciously thinks his opinion matters more cuz I&#8217;m a girl. He&#8217;s stuck in the mindset that men provide food for their families and women nurture the children. He grew up with a traditional family model, and I grew up with my mom working and my dad at home. I never knew a world where women didn&#8217;t have the option to go to work or stay at home. As a little kid I asked my mom if boys could be doctors too, because I&#8217;d never seen a world where women couldn&#8217;t do anything and everything men could do, and it never even crossed my mind as a possibility that a woman could only work in certain fields while men could work in any one he wanted. My mom wore the pants in the marriage (still does), SO&#8217;s Dad wore the pants in theirs. Not saying his mom was weak though, she&#8217;s anything but weak, she&#8217;s insanely strong and hardworking. But his dad had the stereotypical superiority, in my opinion. I want a marriage without a superiority, with equality between partners. I don&#8217;t want to feel less important because I&#8217;m a woman. 

Legal system wise in the USA, women are equal to men, or pretty close to it at least (it&#8217;s a political debate that I don&#8217;t want to engage). But culturally, we&#8217;re not. Some men believe in equality and actually live that in their behavior, while others say they&#8217;re egalitarian but have old fashioned views about women, and a minority still openly believes that men are superior to women. On the internet the misogynists crawl out of the woodwork and spew their disrespect toward women, regarding them as nothing but an object to have sex with. It&#8217;s honestly disgusting how many men behave this way on the internet. I wonder how they&#8217;d feel if someone told them they were going to show their mother the comments they&#8217;ve made about women. 

I bet it&#8217;s like that in every country though, just with varying percentages of how many men are crappy sexist assholes. It might be lower in northwestern Europe, but higher in Eastern and Southern Europe, Latin America, the Middle East, etc. 

Summer camps - there are many around here, but like daycare, they&#8217;re expensive. Especially overnight camps, those are crazy expensive. I used to go to an overnight camp that was $450 a week. I only went one week per summer, and went to a local YMCA day camp the rest of the time. Lots of memories, but I&#8217;m a bit of a pessimist (and my father&#8217;s daughter), so I mostly remember the crappy things that happened. 

*Gigs* I&#8217;m pretty sure that worry is extremely normal for any parent. Doesn&#8217;t make it fun or less stressful, but I&#8217;m pretty sure it&#8217;s something all parents deal with. Though I&#8217;m not a parent yet, so I can&#8217;t say for certain I guess. 

AFM- I managed to drag myself to my classes today, though I spent most of them on Pinterest. At this point I&#8217;m showing up because attendance is mandatory and a certain number of absences results in loss of credit or failing the class. Crap, maybe I&#8217;m getting depressed again. Or maybe it&#8217;s just sleep deprivation. And I just realized that despite the lunch menu looking awesome, I missed it cuz I was napping. F*ck. That happens way too often.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Pacific get you hehee get that bd in ;)

Gigs i work 2 days a wk (12hrs) as credit control assistant for a car garage but I&#8217;m leaving next week on Thursday as its crappy pay! My new job starting beginning of June is 2 days a week (16hrs) doing Sales Admin for a local Insulation company that SO uses all the time, ive met the manager there & hes great but he doesn&#8217;t know im pg yet.. :-/ SO said he&#8217;ll let him know & he can make decision to still employ me, il understand if not though, hes an open minded guy & he said il fit perfectly in their team & the pay is sooo much better! So I basically do bits of office admin for a job i guess, although ive worked in Iinsurance & Brokerage for quite a few yrs aswell

I also worry about 2&3 getting on as their both much younger & Nuala has a habit atm of getting her toys & hitting other kids with them oooops!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae (all of the below is about here in the states) legally men get screwed a ton, especially when it comes to families/custody battles. Priority is almost always given to the mother. Also men get abused a ton by women with no legal ramifications. Additionally, there is no consequence for women who do things like falsely accuse men of rape. Actually this happened to a friend of my mom's son -- was kicked out of college then the girl came clean. No consequence for her. They tried to sue but the family is broke. 

And honestly a lot of horrid shit is said about men but it's disregarded because for some reason it's not ok to be sexist against women but it is ok against men. For example, Reba Macintire (sp?) recently hosted some awards show I believe it was. She jokingly talked about the two guys who hosted the previous two years, then said, "I guess they finally realized it takes one woman to do the job of two men." Can you imagine the if the role was reversed and the backlash of a man saying that on tv?! The audience all laughed. Year before last at ms. America Rob Dyrdek asked a contestant, "People always ask 'What can men learn from women, but I want to know, what can a woman learn from a man?" The entire audience made disgruntled noises of disapproval. If he had just asked "what can men learn from women?" No one would bat an eyelid.

This is a hot issue for me, sorry! I am not a mens right activist but I have been hearing a lot of offensive things recently and it's very bothersome. 

I am not saying what you said isn't true, obviously there are people on all sides who fall all along the belief spectrum.

If you're up for a different view point i highly recommend "The red pill", which I believe you can rent on amazon.

Getting off my soap box now :haha:

Cb that sounds nice! I hope they aren't bothered by the pregnancy. That sill gives you months and it's part time so I bet they are ok with it :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs at the moment it's looking like I'll see patient's one day a week. I even have the okay to get things started in a.m. on Thursdays then wrk from home the rest of the day. No employees under me. Basically, I train new team members in home health. I do basic training with hospice, dme employees. I do a monthly education board and yearly competencies. Regular hours with holidays off :)

I hope Lev feels better soon. Wait I'm not imagining he was ill am I? Forgive me, I've had poor sleep.


Bdb I will leaving in a week. We aren't going far but it'll be nice to go out and have some fun as a family. Sorry about feeling like a failure. 

CB the weeks estimator goes by right after O not by implantation
I think I got 3+at 22dpo with V. 

Shae as it's been said your feelings may change. I thought of myself as a career woman. Before I wanted children I did look down on SAHM because I thought "what a waste of their potential". Please no one hate me for that. I have come to understand what a blessing it is to have such a strong role in upbringing your children. I am ashamed of my early thoughts of SAHM. 

Not saying you will change your mind but it's possible.


Pacific oh here's hoping you catch this cycle!


Thanks everyone for well wishes. Training is going well. I did training andon call shift yesterday. I should have known it'd be busy. Got up tuesday at at 550. Went to bed wednesday a.m. at 2. Up at 550 a.m. to get my new day started. 

I'm really exhausted. I'm off tomorrow but we are taking V to dr at 845. She has a bad cough and is having trouble sleeping even with humidifier nd nebulizer. 

Not much else to say. Will uofaye when i can. For now, austa la vista:rofl: okay I'm getting the silliness from delirium de to exhaustion.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i am totally with you there. Spousal abuse is far more common than we know. Men being men, they probably are less likely to seek help then a woman would be! 

Flueky, thanks! And good luck to you! You sound really excited about the job change ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I think with any issue you can find examples of all sides and all extremes. I know guys who have flashed me d* picks and then I know guys who propose to their girlfriends in Italy and Paris after months of planning. Just depends. There are states that screw men over in court and some that think fixing the problem is by turning the complete opposite way and giving men rights they haven&#8217;t earned/ deserve at the expense and safety of others *cough*CA*cough* lol

CB I agree it&#8217;s weeks from O so a 3+ reading is 5 weeks + which is just where you are at, and they are so unreliable lol. Try not to stress. Hugs. And fun fact my gyn said the fertilized egg does produce hcg it&#8217;s just sooooo minuscule it wouldn&#8217;t catch on a hpt or blood test.

Gigs I worry, too. Every time I go downstairs when A is sleeping, I am scared I&#8217;ll fall and die and then nobody else lives here so A will cry so hard he suffocates and dies or gets so stressed his heart can&#8217;t take it and dies. It&#8217;s depressing. Only time I am glad I have shared walls and nosey neighbors haha.

Shae yeah idk. You&#8217;ll figure it out when the time comes. It&#8217;ll work out.

BDB you are not a failure! We all forget things. In the grand scheme of life, I doubt DD is going to be 27 yelling at you because she wasn&#8217;t in the picture for that recital. Hugs. Hope DS feels better. Will you be sharing your scan pic? Parenting is hard and you are doing fantastic.

PL lol I like your mentality.

Fluek sounds like a good deal! So happy for you!

AFM I must be in a bad mood, I am picking fights with EVERYONE today. Lots of conversations on FB ending with out of respect for our mutual friend I&#8217;m editing or deleting or just not going to say what I want lol. 

I put in a transfer at work and my parents are making me feel bad about it. I love my job and my boss is amazing. She really stuck out for me this year. But I hate the team I&#8217;m going to be on next year, I wanted to go down to 1st and she said no, and I have to move rooms&#8230; meanwhile one of the higher performing schools (that I had intended on transferring to after a few years in the district anyway) has an opening. There&#8217;s no guarantee of getting it, but I did put in the request. So now my parents think I&#8217;m disloyal and that I won&#8217;t get it and she&#8217;ll find out and I&#8217;m screwed. But my other fear is that the longer I stay at this school, the harder it will be to transfer to one of the two I want to be at because we&#8217;re so underperforming. Idk I just know I feel like crap so even though I gained 5lbs I&#8217;m going to drown my sorrows in cookies,


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and A now says dad when he babbles but does nothing remotely close to any variation of Mom. And my friends kid has been saying Mom since she was 8 months


----------



## Jezika

Tough decisions there Dobs. Hopefully itll work out for the best. And Tilly said mamamama when she was very small (babbling) and then dropped it completely till a few months ago and had only been saying Dadda. My friends 19-month-old says Dad but still doesnt say Mum or Mama.

Yikes Shae and Flueks re: sleep deprivation. Hope you get to catch up on it soon. Shae why are you going to sleep so late?

Re: mens stuff I totally agree in some ways its tipped too far in the other direction. I have a couple of acquaintances who rip men a new hole on dating apps just for even mentioning anything even remotely complimentary about them physically or if they dont agree with their very, very specific brand of feminism. I also know plenty of men who hold misogynistic views. I dont condone making jokes about men that would be inappropriate if they were about women, partly because I dont find them funny, but I do think the reason that discrepancy exists is because of cultural/historical context. Of course men are treated badly in many ways, but when it comes to inequality/oppression and rates of actual sexual assault, women have been disproportionately the victims by a long shot, so when someone jokes that a man could do the job if two women, well, its not so long ago that women werent allowed to work or to even vote because they werent considered intellectual enough. The same joke in the reverse does not have the same context because men have never been excluded in that way. But again, I dont personally find such jabs funny... though I admit I catch myself making many generalizations about men... but I swear theyre true! Anyway, dont want to lure anyone further into a debate of course (though I love a healthy, civil debate) but I do find this topic interesting. Lately Ive reflected on how I feel about the whole #metoo thing and to what extent I actually feel the way I feel about my own past experiences with sexual harrassmenr because of how I think I *should* feel or because how I actually felt... and, in the instances of the latter, whether how I actually felt was serving more of a protective function.

Anyway wow sorry, no one cares about my thesis and omg its 2:11am yikes


----------



## shaescott

Gigs- you&#8217;re totally right about men also being discriminated against. It&#8217;s historically been women who&#8217;ve dealt with the brunt of it, but extremist feminism (aka fake feminism) has led to the issues you mentioned that men deal with now, including lack of legal rights with children (though that&#8217;s rooted in believing women are nurturers and men are workers I think) and false rape accusations. I agree that false rape accusations should land the accuser in jail. I also think men should get paternity leave because it&#8217;s important for them to bond with their baby as well, though of course women in the USA get crappy maternity leave as well, so it&#8217;s an issue for everyone. A few years ago Emma Watson did a speech at the UN I think, and she talked about how men are affected negatively as well, forced to not show feelings and behave certain ways that are very harmful to their mental health. She definitely goes by the dictionary definition of feminism, of actual equality and not female superiority, which has been an issue of 3rd wave feminism that&#8217;s made me not want to call myself a feminist anymore. Anyway, point being, there are many ways in which men get the short end of the stick legally, though culturally I personally think women have it worse, as I don&#8217;t think women saying that women are more efficient workers than men is quite as bad as men treating women like sex dolls. But of course it&#8217;s much more complicated than that phrase makes it out to be. Of course we won&#8217;t agree on every detail haha

Dobs- it&#8217;s interesting that in CA they try to give men more parental rights than they deserve. Makes me think that since CA is super liberal and feminist, that they might be attempting to show that women aren&#8217;t the only nurturers, but consequently giving kids to men who are decidedly not nurturing people, in their attempt to be more equal. Sucky situation, really. 

Sorry A isn&#8217;t saying Mom yet but is saying Dad, I&#8217;d be kinda hurt considering you&#8217;re the one who&#8217;s there for him, but of course he&#8217;s a baby so you can&#8217;t really blame him haha

Jez- my sleep schedule is just super messed up. It&#8217;s my own fault, really.


----------



## DobbyForever

CA just wants to be politically correct for the sake of being pc but we take it too far lol. Our new health ed standards now include explaining to kids about gay, hetero, bi relationships and what it means to be transgender and we need to refer to the sexes are biologically male and biological female and to be accepting. Which i&#8217;m Hippy dippy so idc but it&#8217;s a bit much people are in an uproar


----------



## gigglebox

Ok last thing I'll say on this...but Jez men are actually raped far more in the US if you include those in prison. Unfortunately no one picks and chooses who gets raped, lots of the victims of prison rape are non violent offenders. 
I totally get about the cultural context but if women want validation and equality from men they need to stop insulting them. I agree, "an eye for an eye" doesn't work here. You can't demand respect by being an asshole.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah dobs that is a bit much for me at elementary level. Definitely agree at high school level is should be mentioned though. 

And lol California. I heard about the latest coffee causing cancer signs on all the coffee joints hahaha


----------



## gigglebox

Also dobs fx on getting the position! I think it's great especially if it's where you ultimately want to be. I'm sure your coworker will understand you are trying to advance your career. If if not and she becomes a bitch, you're in CA, claim racism! :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I agree that high school is a more appropriate time for those discussions. Maybe junior high, but definitely not elementary school. I&#8217;d want to be given a chance to talk to my kids about that stuff before their school does, and I&#8217;d want to be able to choose when I think they&#8217;re ready rather than be rushed into the discussion because their school wants to talk to them about it.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed. Actually the really bothersome thing about that is something my old shrink told me. We were talking about pedo's and she had a theory about WHY some people turned out that way. Obviously sexual abuse is a hige contributor, however lots of people don't have abuse in their background. Her theory, after dealing with TONS of men who did the abuse, was that sometimes they are exposed to sexual content way too young. Obviously there is no proof here except her own experience, but definitely interesting and potentially disturbing exposing kids to sexual stuff that early could cause psychological issues...i mean they aren't even thinking of sex yet!

That said I haven't sat through a sex ed class since middle school...so, what, 20 years? I'd like to see a class before my final judgement!


----------



## bdb84

My life has been eventful lately, to say the least. Looking on the bright side, it's made this week fly by! 

Last night as I was tucking the girls into bed, DH called out to me from the garage. I ran out and his foot was cut all to pieces on the bottom. He was trying to bring his dirt bike inside, but it started falling over. I'm not really sure what happened but when he tried to stop it from falling into his truck, he stepped on the peg (he was barefoot) and it ripped a nasty hole into the heel of his foot. :nope: He wanted to just wing it, but there was so much blood it scared me, and he was in so much pain.

So I rushed to settle the girls into bed and had to let DS (12) in charge. It makes me nervous to do so at night but I had no choice. He has his own phone so that makes it a bit easier. 

We got to the ER and he ended up with 10 stitches. :dohh: The stubborn man tried going to work this morning, took a few steps on that foot and realized real quick that wasn't happening. The nurse told us he'd be hurting much more today than he was last night. So he's resting today.

Here's to hoping for a more uneventful weekend than this week has been!


----------



## bdb84

Dobby- I'll definitely be sharing my scan pic with you ladies next week. :cloud9: DD2 had a rough morning today and I wanted so badly to cheer her up by finally telling her the news that she will be a big sister again, but I forced myself not to. She will be absolutely devastated if this pregnancy ends. I know I sound like a pessimist, but I just need to see that first scan, to verify a strong heartbeat, before I tell her. She loves babies so much and she's SO good with her little sister and step-brother. I know she is going to be so thrilled. <3


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that&#8217;s an interesting theory. It makes sense to me how that could happen. 

In my school we had sex ed in 7th grade, and it consisted of them telling us about STDs, abusive relationships, and that while we should use condoms if we have sex, even if we use a condom we&#8217;re dirty and contaminated. We watched this horrible video that said condoms were like filters and they had kids spit chewed dorito into water and then filter the dorito water through filter paper into another glass, and they said this orange Dorito water is you after using a condom, you&#8217;re still used and nobody wants you because who wants to drink dorito water, it&#8217;s dirty. This was public school, btw. I told my mom years later and she said if I&#8217;d told her then she would&#8217;ve raised hell with the school. If condoms were filters, you&#8217;d think microscopic sperm would get through them lol. That video still makes me angry. 

Bdb oh no! I hope his foot heals up fast!


----------



## bdb84

Shae- that's absurd! I would expect something like that down here in Texas but not in the NE! :dohh:

I remember sex ed in health class in 7th grade and it taught the basics. I do not recall too much focus on abstinence only, thankfully. I remember being shown how to put a condom on a banana. Lol.


----------



## shaescott

Bdb- RIGHT?! My town was actually pretty conservative, despite being in Massachusetts. We were never taught how to use contraception, just told that if we don&#8217;t use condoms or birth control we&#8217;ll get pregnant and our boyfriend will leave us and we&#8217;ll be alone and a single teen mom. Though it was mostly abstinence-only, like the dorito water video proves. They had a slogan, &#8220;condoms don&#8217;t protect your heart&#8221;, which is technically true but like dude, not cool. Teens are going to have sex anyway, might as well teach them how to do it safely. Abstinence only education has the highest rates of teen pregnancy.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg shae!!! Wtf with that dorito video! 

We were also taught to wrap it up or you'll get pregnant or an std, but you still have a high risk of both if you use a condom. And it was drilled in us to make sure you get tested regularly and ask your partner if they have been tested before you bang. 

Bdb that is so seeet that your daughter gets giddy over babies! I completely understand your hesitation to tell her. Yikes about hubby's foot! Omg! I don't know what I would do...probably have to call an ambulance and send him alone! I shudder at the thought of trying to walk on that kind of injury!


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies, I remember sex Ed in my school. We basically got handed a booklet, we all blushed, giggled and that was it. Then in biology we talked about anatomy and the teacher nipped the giggles in the butt by saying "you are all too old to giggle, so call it what it is, penis, foreskin, vagina, etc." And that was it for education. My parents being quite conservative when it comes to that or even PDA, never said anything to me about this topic. 
A few months ago we had a jogger get hit and killed by a car on our little island. The scene wasn't under control yet when the school bus loaded with elementary school kids drove by. The driver was hailed a hero for how he dealt with that situation. 
On the other hand, you all heard about the junior hockey team that got into a crash? 16 dead. So Canada followed with a jersey day last Thursday. Schools, work places, so many people wore their jerseys in support of that team. Then teachers go around asking students to take of their shirts. Some students didn't know of the tragidy and the teachers didn't want to explain. Why would some parents not want to explain to their kids and then sent them to school where they hear it anyway from peers? That should not be left up to teachers.....


----------



## shaescott

PL I&#8217;m confused, the teachers told the kids to take off their jerseys that they were wearing in support of a bunch of kid hockey players who died? That doesn&#8217;t make sense to me, am I misunderstanding? What right do they have to tell kids to take off a jersey?


----------



## gigglebox

I'm confused too, did parents send them to school in jerseys but not explain why? 

Either way two very sad stories and losses :( did you know of the local person who passed?


----------



## claireybell

Omg Shae that sex ed video??! Wth!! 

Our sex ed was basically just m/f organs & intercourse & how babies are made.. i was about 10/11yrs old, condoms & protection/pg prevention was in secondary school in social Ed at the age of 12

Oohhhh Bdb that sounds painful! I hope hes being rested up & not being typical man about trying to do things when injured! 

I just watched OBEM from Series 1 which is filmed at princess anne hospital in my town :) i just completely blubbed my ass off.. hormones haha! I always cry at OBEM i love it <3 just so amazing that our bodies can grow babies


----------



## gigglebox

I've never seen it! I was afraid it'd freak me out about labor


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah for me

5th and 6th was puberty ed like basic anatomy then this is what to expect and why it happens

7-9th was the full on sex and drug ed.

We were told not to announce or bring up the walk out recently and reminded teachers cannot participate per our contract but we also cannot stop any kid who does want to walk out


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh getting that telltale scratchy throat feeling indicating I'm probably about to battle whatever Lev had...and Des had a fever tonight so the illness is making its rounds! Took colloidal silver and hope it knocks it out!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, no. Those kids that wore jerseys had an idea what happened. Teachers were afraid that those kids that didn't wear a jersey didn't know about the tragic accident and that the teachers would have to explain.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg my mom just now mentions there&#8217;s a Comcast weeklong free movies promo like woman don&#8217;t you know i&#8217;m Broke and all about free things


----------



## Jezika

Haha Dobs I dont know what that is but Im happy for you. ETA: k I couldve tried harder and guessed what you meant (free movies, basically). I was thinking comic con for some reason.

I think my sex ed experiences mustve been the same as CBs. The only thing that I remember though is learning that anal sex can make you lose control of your bowels. Some annoying girl loudly called out that my friend, who was not in the class, has done it (its true... but a lot of us started being sexually active quite early in my lovely hometown). I was shocked that shed disrespect my friends privacy like that, which is probably why I remember only that.

Shae that video is awful and so factually incorrect. But probably nothing compared to some of the stuff taught in some of the schools over there.

PL thats sad about the jogger. Did you know them? Also weird about the jersey stuff. 

CB I loved OBEM too before and when preg, soooo much! Cried at every birth I swear. I actually loved seeing how different births can be and also that things like heart decels are pretty common and normal (in most situations). Had I not seen that on OBEM, id have freaked out in labour for sure. Wish I could watch again but I need to pay for a service that makes my IP address look like Im in the UK.

Gigs argh I hate the telltale sore throat. In such a wuss with sore throats. And agreed re: rapes in prison. Its probably hard to get accurate numbers because some people just dont report, but I suspect men report less and in any case thats just horrific. And yes, general male bashing needs to stop. 

BDB - ah your poor hubbys foot! That mustve been such a shock seeing all that blood. DD2s excitement about baby is so sweet. Its things like that that make me excited about having a larger age gap. The thought of Tilly being thrilled about a baby brother or sister and excitedly preparing and helping just melts my heart. I didnt realize some kids liked babies so much till I saw how obsessed my young cousin was with Tilly and also just random young kids we come across. Anyway, cant wait for scan time! My BFFs is in less than 12 hours so Im excited about that too.

Was gonna respond to something else but I forgot. Its not like I dont write enough anyway...


----------



## Jezika

Also, upon further reflection on the anal sex tidbit and recalling my Malteser story from yesteryear, they probably had a point...


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! I do enjoy when the malteser story comes back into conversation. And wtf about ratting out a friend who had booty sex? I don't know if it was better or worse that she wasn't there to defend herself/be insanely embarassed...

Y'all, my throat is good! I am officially a colloidal silver advocate. Takken at the first sign of illness, it has knocked out stuff for me more often than not. 

Unfortunately i have a headache. 5dpo...pregnancy symptom? :-k lol

Also I've been get stupid mild cramping in my upper abdomen again. I'm not sure what to do...i mean I had. Crap ton of bloodwork and a CT (where things looked "beautiful ") so it was determined that I had a virus last month...could I still be having residual pain from that? It's pretty mild, not nearly as bad as it was but worrying me.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs my school spent 50 million years on drugs lol, 5-6 and 8th grade were about drugs, 7th grade was about sex, STDs, and abusive relationships. Before 5th grade we talked about nutrition, parts of the body (except not the reproductive parts), and how we&#8217;d be able to afford to go to Disney world with the money it would cost to smoke. Oh and we had a first aid and cpr unit in 6th grade. I remember in 7th grade a friend of mine who was in 6th grade couldn&#8217;t go on our trip to six flags cuz she fainted during the burns video and got a concussion. And I remember watching it myself in 6th grade, and the same year we also watched a video by some lady about how the drug monster got her son and now he&#8217;s dead. 

Jez yeah I was sitting there watching it like &#8220;that&#8217;s not true thoughhh&#8221;. That&#8217;s horrible that that girl announced that to the entire class. We never talked about anal sex in my health class at all. Or any kind of sex other than vaginal intercourses, and we didn&#8217;t really talk about what it was, just the consequences of it. You&#8217;re right though that it&#8217;s nothing compared to some of what is taught over here. I&#8217;ve had friends tell me about teachers who told them that birth control isn&#8217;t effective at all and fails the majority of the time, and that condoms didn&#8217;t actually help at all. And then there&#8217;s the crazy number of people who thinks using a tampon makes you lose your virginity. Like what??? Although to be fair, 7% of the US population thinks chocolate milk comes from brown cows sooooo


----------



## claireybell

Uhh i just did a big reply & it said i wasnt logged in :angry:


----------



## claireybell

gigs 5dpo eeeee! What day u testing or will it be tomorrow? Lol


----------



## claireybell

Bdb how long until your scan??


----------



## bdb84

Good morning! 

I'm pleasantly surprised that this week went by as fast as it did. Now I just need to get through the weekend, Monday, and Tuesday, and then it will be scan day :cloud9:

Our weekend is fully loaded, thankfully, so it should zoom by. We get DSS this weekend. Tomorrow DSS has a soccer game at 9AM, followed by a birthday party for our 2 year old nephew, and then another soccer game for my DS. Days like that are always so hectic but so nice. 

Jez- I always wanted my kids to be close in age but it just never worked out that way for us. There are nearly 4 years between DS and DD1. 5 years between DD1 & DD2, and will be very nearly 4 years between DD2 and this baby. On the downside, I always ended up getting rid of all my baby stuff between each kid. On the brightside, each kiddo was out of diapers and sleeping like a rock before a new baby came around. Granted there is only a week between DD2 and DSS so that always takes some getting used to on our weekends with him since it's very much like having twins.


----------



## bdb84

claireybell said:


> Bdb how long until your scan??

5 days! :kiss::cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb sounds like a very exciting next couple of days! That scan will be here before you know it.

Cb I hate when it does that. I'm in the habit now of refreshing the page before I do anything else. Also if I type a long response sometimes I'll copy it before i submit it just in case!


----------



## gigglebox

claireybell said:


> gigs 5dpo eeeee! What day u testing or will it be tomorrow? Lol

Lol! Thinking about Sunday but it's harder for me to sneak away for a test on weekends, so may have to wait until Monday. I'm back to not being too "fussed" about it...at this point I'm feeling no different so not feeling like we caught this cycle, and I'm in no hurry to see a bfn!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh good thinking Gigs!! I may copy so i csn copy n paste :thumbup:

You had at least 2 jiggys right before your early ov&#8217;ing so your def in Gigs!! Your test fever will kick in very soon lol


----------



## claireybell

Bdb the days will go by so fast & then Weds eeeep! Im so excited for you :) 

I hope your sons enjoy the football games

Where its so hot here atm i look so pastey, i did some self tan this evening.. hoping it looks ok in the morning haha if not im sure you ladies will find out! 

I dunno if its the heat but im starting to feel bit blueghhh! My tummys been feeling tender today like with food, not feeling that hungry & keep getting the fluttery butterfly feeling like when u meet someone new & every now n then you feel sicky weird lol its weird! I think it pg related


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like those pregnancy hormones are kicking in cb!


----------



## Flueky88

OMG on the sex "education". Honestly, i really only remember going over the anatomy and was educated that abstinence is what you should practice. I think they had a video with a guy at a party and getting an erection. 

They separated males and females too. Can't remember much else.

Bdb how is hubby today? Hope it doesn't get infected. Ah so exciting your appt is almost here. The last few days usually drag by but hopeing since you're busy they will fly by.

Gigs, I also am feeling out and I'm not sure I've Od yet. I hope you are wrong though. I love colloidal silver. Silver has amazing healing abilities.

CB woohoo pregnancy hormones kicking in. I mean it's a double edged sword. Symptoms are a very good sign but the symptoms suck. Wjen is your appt?

Dobby enjoy the free channels!

AFM had a pretty good day. V slept much better last night. I can't recall if I memtioned she has croup and ear infection. She a trooper as always but they cough had been waking her up.

4 more workdays til vacation. I took her to office today as I was only going to be in there briefly. Also stopped at buttermilk sky pie. Has anyone else had a pie from them. OMG they are divine! I want to eat one now, but waiting for DH to get home.

Well after several mornings of forgetting to temp, I remembered today. It's luteal phase range. So I'm mega confused on when I Od if I truly am in luteal phase. If my temps stay up, I'll test Wednesday. Probably won't test while on vacation though. I'm feeling out about this cycle anyways


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm fluek I have no clue with the cycle. Any idea when you MAY have ovulated? So sorry to hear about V being under the weather but glad she's on the mend! How is work going? Are the hours getting any better? Hope you get some rest this weekend.

Well between Lev being sick earlier this week and my own stuff I've been more anxious than usual...as such I feel like my body is so stressed there's no way an egg is going to implant up in this hizzy. 

Also a friend(ish) of mine was at the playground today when we went and was talking about how rough the two year age gap was between her kids :( freaked me out! She said it was tough in the beginning but they love each other so much and it's awesome now. Ahhhhhhhh

So many feels!!! WAAAFFFLE!


----------



## Jezika

Gigs just dropping by to say LOLOLOLOL @ I may wait till Monday to test


----------



## claireybell

Jezika said:


> Gigs just dropping by to say LOLOLOLOL @ &#8220;I may wait till Monday to test&#8221;

This did make me chuckle aswell :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Flueks what cd are u on atm?? You possibly have ov&#8217;d but missed it with being a busy girl & non temp every morning, looking forward to you testing if you do eeee fx!! Sorry to hear V has Croup, its awful.. has she had it very long? Lotsa things to try but as your in the Medical background you probs already know all these :) hope your settling into the new job role ok

Gigs i read that the more &#8216;under the weather&#8217; you are the more chance your bod has of falling pg! Our bodies fight off embryos as their foreign to us but if your feeling run down, yoir body is fighting other stuff that it supposedly makes it more in our favour to get preggers! Admitidly, i miscarried in Feb but i was very poorly when i fell pg in Jan, i had 2/3 months of lingering cold/flu viruses & a horrid middle ear infection that i couldnt drive or anything.. I don&#8217;t think it had anything to do with why i miscarried that was probs chromosomal issues! i have everything crossed for thee! 6 dpo WOOP! I think i tested at 6dpo this time ha ha happy peeing hun :haha: 

Well ive yet to rinse off my fake tan.. looking lovely & golden this morning, we&#8217;ll soon see if theres patches i missed, i can already see a bit on my butt cheek ive missed.. lol dunno how!!

Gigs, me & my friend were chatting about the minimal age gap, it really depends on the child & how they are, if Levs pretty chilled & I think Des is aswell, i dont think you&#8217;ll have any probs, if they are very much a handful all the time & being monkeys i dont think you would be wanting to ttc no3 just yet but idk lol - you&#8217;ll be fine when it happens & you seem a chilled out person so try not to stress :)


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs possibly Saturday as my temp was up a bit. I don't remember ewcm since Saturday. I didn't have a positive opk. Maybe I had a short surge? Thanks V hasn't coughed any overnight, thank goodness. Work is going well. I'm doing my last weekend. I don't have PTO so I wanted to work Sunday to Tuesday for next week. Was already on Saturday.

Ah I know how you feel about stress negatively affecting things but lots of women still get pregnant.

I think the short age gap is very dependent on how your child or children are. You got this :)

CB I'm cd 25. Yes I believe I did O. My bet is on Saturday. She got cough last weekend but got worse Wednesday. 

I had a weird tingly sensation in breasts last night. Like when your boobs are filling with milk. 

Anyways, got to get ready to go


----------



## TexasRider

Re- age gap... i wouldnt want mine super close together but 2 years would be doable... my brothers wife is literally having a baby a year for 3 years... the oldest is 2 1/2 the middle one will be 1 in July and the newborn coming in August... that I do not envy. But once she gets the oldest to about 6 it will get easier I think. But for the next 2-3 years are gonna be sooo rough...

However I dont feel bad for her cause I dont like her..... she just makes me so irate. Like I had a car seat to give to her around January. It literally sat in my moms garage until March. I kept telling her hey Ive got a car seat for your middle kiddo just like the one you have for your oldest... well it wasnt good enough for her until after she tried to buy a used one and couldnt find one cheap enough... then all of a sudden it was perfect... insert eye roll. And like we dont even buy the boys clothes anymore cause she never dresses the boys in them. Like shes petty and I cant stand it. I could go on but you get the idea haha.

Afm Im pretty sure I ovulated last night but hubs and I have been dealing with sinus stuff so the best bd we managed was O-3 so it will have to do haha. Not that I am expecting miracles... still losing weight but not as fast. I need to buckle down and measure better. Maybe cut it down to just eggs meat and cheese for a few days... competition will be over May 4. Doubt I will win but maybe my
Mom will come through and give me the equivalent to the prize money anyway like she said she would haha...


----------



## shaescott

Gigs you&#8217;re still in for a chance despite stress! My mom likes to say if stress made it super difficult to get pregnant or often caused miscarriages, the human race wouldve died out a long time ago. Sure it can impact fertility a bit, but it doesn&#8217;t make it impossible! 

CB I&#8217;m laughing at the missed spot on the butt cheek. 

Flueks ooo is that a good sign for you? Did you get that feeling with V?

Tex that&#8217;s annoying about your SIL, I&#8217;d be pissed too. You&#8217;ve still got a shot with O-3, although I know with you trying for so long it probably seems dismal. Much love. Awesome job on the weight loss, even if it&#8217;s slower it&#8217;s still something! You should be super proud of yourself, weight loss can be super hard, my mom has struggled with it for like 30 years, it&#8217;s not easy. 

AFM- does anyone have any recommendations for clothing brands that sell jeans that have a little extra room in the booty? I have such skinny legs that my skinny jeans smoosh my butt and it&#8217;s not attractive. Preferably cheap because I&#8217;m a broke college student lol. Or any general recommendations for jean styles that work better for extra booty. I&#8217;m used to buying what teens buy for jeans, low rise skinny jeans, and when they are skinny enough in the leg they&#8217;re too small in the butt. I&#8217;ve heard getting higher rise jeans helps? Anyone know?


----------



## claireybell

Shae because im in a whooole other country i wont suggest clothing ideas lol i buy mine from Supermarkets - Jez will know - Sainsburys TU!! I love their stuff & its cheap! 

Oooh Flueks im hoping its an early preggers symptom with the tingly breasts :) Hope V isnt too poorly for much longer..

Tex i bet you look fab & any weight loss is great! The more you closer you get to your bmi the slower it takes & harder it is to get the weight off (this is what i had read somewhere) so the fact your losing still is still great ;) like Shae said, i know you been long ttc so just the once bd but your still in perfect catchment of eggy & it&#8217;ll most probs happen when not really thinking about it or bothered one cycle! <3

Sickness is def lurking over here.. had the funny lingering funky taste in my mouth all day today.. Gag!! & tummy is feeling like i have a tummy upset, symptons in full swing! 

All im thinking is.. &#8216;i wonder if Gigs poas today&#8217; .. Lol


----------



## wookie130

Hey, O-3 is totally possible. Remember how I conceived Charlotte at 38 years old, with one bd the whole cycle, at O-5...these things can and do happen!!!


----------



## gigglebox

I did NOT test today! I'm still debating on tomorrow but it'll have to be IF i can get away. But I'm not feeling pregnant at all. 

Cb Lev IS a little monkey, especially recently! He is allll over the place. He won't even lie still for diaper changes, even if you have something to distract him with. He sauirms around, flips over, sits up...and he still wakes up at night for a bottle. He is definitely our wild child and i do feel crazy for wanting a second! Must be partially where my nerves are coming from. 

Tex my m/c pregnancy was most likely from o-3 or o-4 bd. Fx! Heck yeah on weight loss! What position are you currently in? Bust out some cardio work and edge out #1! You can do it!


----------



## TexasRider

Im thinking Im still in 3rd....but I wont know for sure until the competition is over in 2 more weeks. Im cracking down on my carbs hardcore and just hoping for the best... Im gonna try for some cardio but I highly doubt that happens. Lol


----------



## Fern81

Hi all, congrats on the new pregnancies and looking forward to test pics from Gigs and Tex soon :)
Why is it that I want a +hpt but have decided that I want G to be an only child :) haha I think after all these years of ttc and failing to conceive, the need for that second line is engraved into my brain. 
Two of my friends are booked to have sons via cs on Thursday. One will be a new mommy (reason for her cs is medical problems with baby) the other one is my neighbor with an elective cs; she has a toddler only 4 months older than G who screams and tantrums all.the.time.... we both ttc'd together in Sept when I lost my embie; I must say right now I can't even imagine how I would cope with a newborn.

G is growing up too fast! He is a gorgeous doll of a boy who frequently gets mistaken for a girl lol. He loves books and sports, not a big fan of cuddling unfortunately, easygoing but have started with frustration tantrums a few months ago (where he gets angry if he struggles to do something), babbling and saying a few words, aaawwww where did the time go!!??

Tex- if I want to lose weight fast here is my keto recipe. Spinach and other greens (many herbs for a vitamin punch), some olive and/or avocado oil, protein powder (I go for Natures Choice pure rice protein extract because it has double the amount of protein per gram than whey & no added starch or sugar; but I don't know what your options are in US?) Some berries/ a bit of grated carrot/beetroot for antioxidants. Pop it in a blender and fill a few glass jars to freeze. Eat just that for a few days. Hunger pangs- fill up on eggs, meat and avocado.


----------



## shaescott

CB- the differences in meanings of words between the US and UK never cease to amuse me. Especially when you said you get clothes from supermarkets. You were right about the whole other country issue with that one haha, idk if it&#8217;s just my region of the US or the whole country, but here a supermarket is a grocery store. If someone here said they were going to the supermarket to buy jeans I&#8217;d look at them like they had two heads :rofl:

I did a quick google search and it seems the brands best for extra booty are also expensive. I personally think jeans should be under $20 a pair (it&#8217;s some fabric sewn together, why would I spend a full day&#8217;s worth of pay on a single pair of jeans???), and most places they cost $50 or more, especially the ones good for booty. Forever 21 has high waisted skinny jeans for $12.90, but the local mall here doesn&#8217;t have a forever 21. The local mall back home has one, so I could wait the two weeks I have left of this semester (I&#8217;ve been wearing butt smooshing jeans for years, I can wait another two weeks) and try on some jeans then. It makes me nervous to order pants online. Shirts, no problem. I check the size chart as a precaution, but I&#8217;m almost always a small. Pants, it goes by number, 0/2/4/6/8/10 etc, and not XS/S/M/L/XL etc. Except junior sizes, which are 1/3/5/7/9/11 etc. Though I&#8217;m sure you know that CB, it&#8217;s likely a similar system in the UK. My Walmart jeans from 8th grade are junior sizes, I&#8217;ve got both 1s and 3s, and then my regular jeans are nearly all size 4, but they were a bit tight even trying them on, I just was too stubborn to go up a size. They fit my lower legs perfectly, upper thighs it gets a bit tight, butt requires the wiggle. 

Anyway CB, sorry you&#8217;re feeling poorly, but glad you&#8217;re having the normal pregnancy symptoms! Seems like a good sign that this pregnancy will be healthy and sticky!

Gigs- good job restraining yourself on testing haha

Fern- great to hear from you! I&#8217;m glad G is doing well! Sorry he doesn&#8217;t like cuddles though :(


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Fern! Nice to "see" you again :) I empathize with you in the frustrated baby screaming. Lev throws tantrums when he wants things and can't have them, like when you take away items he isn't supposed to have or a door to a room he wants to go in is closed, or you take him away from an area he shouldn't be in...

Shae I have heard of apple bottom jeans but that's all i know of. Also regarding supermarkets...what would you classify a super target or walmart as? I always just refer to them by name lol...not quite a department store, not grocery....so maybe that's a supermarket. That's what I envision asda must be, grocery on one side, everything else on the other.

Cb yuck sorry you're feeling crappy but I hope it's as they say, a symbol of a healthy pregnancy!

So i woke up before anyone else did. I said I wouldn't test IF I couldn't get away alone! But i was alone so of course I pulled out a cheapie :D definitely negative though, as expected :p
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3687.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireybell

Lev will be 9 months older when you get preggers though Gigs, itll be fine :) 

Fern hey :) lovely to hear from you! :wave: 

I just made Banana cake mmmmm i wanna devour it now ha ha! 

Gigs u still early are u 7/8dpo?


----------



## bdb84

Good morning! It's been a busy weekend around here. Both girls wound up sick yesterday. They both ran sky high fevers and little DD even threw up :( Bonus- bedtime was a breeze and they both slept in until 9 this morning. Their fevers are down but still low grade, but they are both in good spirits. My fear is coming down with whatever they have and having to reschedule my scan this Wednesday. 

Gig- I specifically was hoping you'd be testing :lol: What dpo are you? 

Age gaps- All of my kiddos have been potty trained before a new baby has arrived. The closest gap is 3y9m between DS and DD1. The new baby will be exactly the same age gap with both DD2 & DSS. I feel like my brady bunch is so confusing :haha: 

Refresher-
DS- 12
DD1- 8
DD2- 3
DSS- 3 (literally just 10 days younger than DD2)


----------



## gigglebox

I am only 7dpo, wasn't expectingg anything on the test but took one basically out of compulsion. I am really not expecting a positive this month though. I will be gobsmacked if I am!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that&#8217;s a good point about supermarkets. I always call them by name as well. According to google, super walmart is a big-box store or supercenter or hypermarket, which is apparently different from a supermarket? Seems a supermarket is mostly food with some other departments, whereas a supercenter is less than half food? But it might be a subjective definition. Not sure. 

Will look into apple bottom jeans, thank you!

Sorry about the bfn, but you&#8217;re sooo early rn :)

CB ooo banana cake! I don&#8217;t normally like bananas but there are exceptions haha

Bdb sorry about the sick littles! Hopefully you&#8217;ll not catch what they have!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I didn't have that as tww symptom eith V or ever except post partum. As far as jeans. I love maurices jeans but I don't consider them cheap or expensive. I would just go to different places and search about. 

Texas still have a chance but I feel you. If I don't have it twice during O, O-1, or O-2 I feel like it's not hapenning. 

CB when is your appt? You get an early scan at 6 weeks right? Oh and banana cake. I want a piece!


Gigs V is also getting to be a bit of a wild child. Trying to stand in the tub. Always going for dangerous things. I can't complain on her sleeping though. 

Sorry for bfn. Still so early though :)

Bdb hope your LOs get over it soon and that you don't catch it. I was blessed to only get a stomach virus while pregnant. It was strange but welcome.

Fern nice to hear from you. Glad G is doing well.

AFM temp has been up past 3 days so I definitely Od. Maybe my pee was too diluted. I'm guessing O on 14th but could have been as late as 19th. Could kick myself for not temping 16th through 19th. Will be testing Wednesday. I expect bfn. DH has mixed feelings about this cycle, but really hope AF doesn't show during vacation. I think he kinda wants to drink with me one our time off is why he has mixed feelings about pregnancy.

Also, I'm getting a massage Wednesday. I guess if by some miracle it's bfp, I'll tell them.

Alright V waking from ger nap :)


----------



## claireybell

Flueks if you did get a faint positive on Weds but still wanted a drinky with hubs.. its soo early & if you werent tracking your cycle you probs wouldnt be aware, i was reading up about it & so many women inbthe first few wks who arent aware of pg drink like fishes Lol an odd glass would be ok, i had a small glass on SO&#8217;s & your birthday :) 

My &#8216;booking in&#8217; apt was a quick telephone call but i need to be actually seen by a dr i been told so i can have blood pressure took & health check blah blah but my mw will contact me & she will book the early scan, if ive not heard by nearly 7wks about the scan il be contacting the early pg unit as its not on! MW doesn&#8217;t usually make contact until 6/7 wks ish.. im expecting a call this week, the apt will probs be around 9/10 wks just before my 12wk scan. Trying to get a Drs apt atm is a bloody nightmare! 

I never thought i would be pg this cycle & i never had that &#8216;feeling&#8217; we were talking about Gigs, only thing i thought was that it would be just my luck I would be as ive handed my work notice in & hadn&#8217;t started my new job yet Lol! Im excited for your testing eeee!!! Feeling good vibes as you ov&#8217;d early :thumbup: 

Oh Shae i dont like Bananas either, i ate them for ms with Riley :sick: & since then i not like them but i love Banana flavour & i can eat the Cake its weird!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry about the tracking mishaps. I hope the outcome is favorable. I understand your DH being sad about not being able to drink with you. I haven&#8217;t had a drop of alcohol in like a month and I just wanna get drunkkk. Not right now though, I&#8217;m feeling a bit nauseous, I scarfed down an entire large miso soup before I even started eating my sushi (I got takeout cuz the dining hall didn&#8217;t have anything good at dinner, weekends are their weak days), and I had a single spicy salmon hand roll then decided to put the rest in the fridge for later tonight. Probably too much liquid at once in my stomach. I don&#8217;t drink when I&#8217;m already nauseous, it seems like a recipe for disaster. Anyway, good luck with this cycle <3

CB sorry it takes so long to get an appointment. It varies here how long it takes to get one. When I wanted to get my IUD the next available appointment was a month away, and when I got there it was like a 15 minute consultation type thing with the gyno instead of actually getting it in... but then they scheduled the insertion for legit 2 days later. Partly because I was on my period at the time and they would&#8217;ve had to wait until my next one started if they didn&#8217;t do it while I was still on it. But still, the availability was confusing. It&#8217;s much easier for me to get appointments at my mom&#8217;s office whenever I want, because my NP is one of my mom&#8217;s best friends, so she makes time.

With alcohol during pregnancy, it&#8217;s super controversial. In the US, most people say &#8220;no amount of alcohol is safe&#8221;, and if you even suggest otherwise you get called uneducated or ignorant or just plain wrong, and then they like to basically tell you you&#8217;re causing fetal alcohol syndrome and you&#8217;re neglectful or horrible or some other mean stuff. I had that happen to me when I mentioned a study done in the UK that showed a glass of wine 1-3 times per week on separate days (which they called moderate drinking, I call it light drinking) showed no harmful effects, and they followed the children for years after birth, and the kids whose moms drank the amount previously mentioned actually had higher average IQs. It of course showed that heavy drinking was extremely damaging. I cited this on tumblr and an LPN from Kansas ripped me a new one and tried to humiliate me on a massive mumblr blog as she was a moderator of it. I was probably like 14-15 and she didn&#8217;t care one bit, she was absolutely horrible. In France, pregnant women often drink half a glass of wine with their dinner, but if they see you eating salad while pregnant you&#8217;ll get death glares. Sushi is also quite controversial. I think it&#8217;s safe, Japanese women still eat it while pregnant, but many people think it&#8217;s not, including the crazy LPN who thought it was okay to go off on a child. I don&#8217;t mind that she had a different opinion, I mind that she attacked me, a kid at the time, and posted about me on a blog that has like 100,000 followers or something.


----------



## Jezika

Wow Shae, thats pretty mean. It annoys me how so many people think using the Internet means its okay to turn into a **** (insert whatever four-letter rude word you like). While on the topic though, my friend in Australia had a few drinks during pregnancy and then after her son was born the media started running a piece on a new study that showed even small amounts of alcohol can cause issues later in life like anxiety and I cant remember what else, and she was beside herself. Idk, studies are never without flaws and considering the number of factors that contribute to how your kid ultimately turns out, drinking a few glasses here and there probably has a very small relative effect. My other friend had a similar situation when deciding when to schedule her c section - she wanted a date that some research suggested was too early to offer the optimal time for development and one study even said it made a difference of one IQ point. Obv we should be armed with the best knowledge possible and make the decisions we feel are best, without getting too caught up in the anxiety of it.

Argh sorry, I actually only wanted to say that CB did in fact mean she gets her clothes from a grocery store. I miss British grocery stores :(

Gigs I knew we could rely on you for line porn. I knew youre not optimistic but Im srill excited.

Fern great to hear from you! Glad G is doing well. Im so curious to see what he looks like. Tilly often gets mistaken for a boy, even when shes drenched in pink. Also, Im hoping the behaviour you (and Gigs) described is just a normal phase, since Tilly also gets super annoyed when she cant figure out a task instantly or I try to stop her from having or doing something. Hubby and I actually say were scared of her. Shes also taken to clinging to my legs and crying when i try to do something in the kitchen. Apparently Im not allowed to be in there unless Im holding her.

BDB sorry your girls are sick and I hope you dont catch it so you can go to scan!

Tex oooh I wonder if you can (safely) push it and come in with the clincher right at the end. Maybe mail your opponents some exceptionally high-fat brownies too?

Flueks argh the temping thing is annoying, and yeah it would be nice to drink on your time off, esp if this might be one of the last times.

Im sorry, I know there were others...

Feeling crappy over here because we allowed Tillys face to get a bit sunburned today. Such a fail. And to top it off, she tripped over my foot after we got home today and cut her lip on the floor. She was bleeding and crying and it was so sad.


----------



## claireybell

Aww poor Tilly, lips & gums etc heal mega quick.. her sunburn will be a calmer today no doubt, Riley got abit sunburnt a couple of times & i was constantly ontop of it with suncream, they always catch it when not expecting to, dont feel too bad hun :hugs: we&#8217;ve all done it

I think the foetal alcohol syndrome is mainly caused by those who drink constantly & regularly throughout the week when preggers or alcoholics, i havent had any wine since & i wont now until baby is out, i never drank a sip with the other 2 & although i miss drinking, id feel a million times worse if something was to happen. I hear mixed views on Sushi aswell & Brie cheese, i think in France they eat Brie as normal in pg as its something they eat alot of the time, their body is probs immune to the effects of any bacteria the cheese may carry, that probs goes for the sushi aswell. My god i love Brie lol! I know Paté is a big no no because of the Vit A (retinol) but i dont really eat alot of that tbh.. 

Fruit ticker clicked over eeee! Feeling extra anxious today as it was 6wks last time I had the Mc, im feeling ok still though & not really enjoying my coffee this morning BLEUUUUUGH! 

Bdb how are the kiddies feeling now? Hope their temps have stayed down, im sure you wont need to reschedule your scan hun :)


----------



## gigglebox

Cb a sweet pea <3 I think this one's sticky, no need to worry! :hugs:

Jez your commentary regarding high fat brownies makes me want one.

Shae that person probably would never say that to anyone in person. The internet brings out the ugly, rude, and tactless side of people sometimes. 

Jez don't feel too guilty, cb is right we've all been there. Getting out of childhood unscathed is basically impossible. If it makes you feel better Lev pulled a hard toy off a shelf yesterday...he was at face level with it, so first he pulled it into his own face, then he plopped onto his butt, and the toy was unsteady on the edge of the shelf and fell onto his head :dohh: whole thing happened in a second! Poor guy has a knot on his forehead now :/


----------



## DobbyForever

I disagree, I think if a child inserts herself into a very much adult conversation then you don&#8217;t get to use the &#8220;I&#8217;m just a child card&#8221; when someone is unrelenting in their opinion. I would be as well if it was something I practiced and experienced firsthand and then a 14 year old tried to correct me. Unless she was swearing, I don&#8217;t see anything wrong. You were, comparatively speaking, uneducated. You were in 9th grade compared to someone who I assume has gone to college or trade school. She considers it neglectful, that&#8217;s her opinion of drinking while pregnant not an attack on you. And her posting on her blog is no different than someone posting on twitter or Facebook or whatever media, and you knew going in that she had a blog (since you posted on it) and you knew she had a great deal of followers. So honestly, though I wasn&#8217;t there, it sounds like you instigating and then got upset that she didn&#8217;t just roll over and accept your opinion. And I don&#8217;t blame her. I wouldn&#8217;t tolerate being corrected by a child unless it was done respectfully. In my class, my students correct me by prefacing their statements &#8220;with all due respect&#8221;, &#8220;excuse me, I don&#8217;t mean to be rude&#8221;, or &#8220;Ms. B, I noticed&#8221; and use a certain tone because I taught them that adults are humans who make mistakes but you have to show respect when correcting them.


----------



## gigglebox

Dang Dobs! Massive kudos on teaching such respect into your students! How old are they again?

Afm big fat Neggo on the preggo. Seeing the stupid antibody strip again -.-
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3688.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 18









IMG_3690.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## claireybell

Thing with being so early aswell gigs is that the test line looks so light its hard to determine colour/no colour.. mine was like that & then i retested :) Hope Levs lil head is ok bless him


----------



## claireybell

I can see it in the first pic ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Tbh i only started doing it because my principal before this one was like you really shouldn&#8217;t let them talk to you like they are smarter than you it&#8217;s disrespectful so we talk about tone and phrasing when speaking. I&#8217;ve had this talk with my second graders and fifth graders. They want to be respectful they just have to learn what that looks like

Gigs I see it in the first as well


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, I see how it could come across that way. I think you misunderstand what happened, though. I did not instigate her, she threw herself into the convo. What actually happened was, this blog is a community type blog, where everyone is welcome to comment on stuff. I was not aware she was a moderator of the blog, there are (or were, not sure about it anymore) several. It&#8217;s less of a blog than the word makes it out to be, but I don&#8217;t have a better word for it. On the blog, people asked questions and the community contributed answers to it. But it doesn&#8217;t matter that I didn&#8217;t know she was a mod, because I didn&#8217;t comment on her post, I commented on a community question. I didn&#8217;t &#8220;correct her&#8221; in the first place. I mentioned the UK study in a comment on the community question, and this lady went off on me on her personal, then used her power as a mod to call me out using the actual page&#8217;s account. I then had multiple blogs targeting me, and other mods from the blog she was a mod for apologized for her behavior. She was indeed swearing and calling me names, and I was trying to be respectful. I cited my sources, and she simply told me I was wrong and to stop talking, and ignored my sources completely. I get that she viewed herself as more educated (and she was, she had been to trade school) so she thought she was right and I was just a kid. I didn&#8217;t expect her to roll over on her opinion, but I did expect her to be respectful. I wasn&#8217;t actually instigating in the first place, when I commented she was not involved, and she inserted herself into the conversation and proceeded to belittle me. I didn&#8217;t mean to use &#8220;I was a kid&#8221; as a &#8220;hey you can&#8217;t tell me I&#8217;m wrong&#8221;, I meant it as she threw herself at me and belittled me, and you don&#8217;t do that to a kid, it&#8217;s not frickin okay. You don&#8217;t do that to anyone, but especially to treat a child that way is wrong. She used the fact that I was a child to tell me I was stupid and had no right to even have an opinion. I later tried to apologize to her (although I shouldn&#8217;t have had to), and she basically told me to go f myself. 

I get that kids should respect adults, and I agree, but forcing a child to respect someone who is blatantly disrespectful to them, I disagree with. Respect should be mutual. I probably sound like a millennial brat, but questioning authority, to me, is important. You shouldn&#8217;t do it disrespectfully, of course, but if authority treats you like shit, I think you should be able to say something back. I respected 99% of my teachers as a kid, and I behaved in a respectful manner to 100% of them. But should I have had to cower in the corner when my 4th grade teacher screamed at me for not understanding a question, accused me of lying when I didn&#8217;t and refusing to listen to my explanation (and if she&#8217;d paid any attention at all she would&#8217;ve known that I was being truthful), and proceeded to scream at me to stop crying when all her screaming made 9 year old me cry? No, I don&#8217;t think so. Should I have had to remain silent when my male 9th grade health teacher made insulting jokes about how skinny I was? No, I don&#8217;t think I should have had to. But I did, because kids are forced to respect those who don&#8217;t respect them. That&#8217;s not real respect though, it doesn&#8217;t teach actual respect, it teaches complacency. It teaches kids to take abuse and just deal with it instead of standing up for themselves. Real respect requires respectful behavior by both parties. Did I ever get mad internally at teachers for things that were my own fault? Yeah, of course I did, I was a kid. But I didn&#8217;t behave disrespectfully when I got in trouble for things that were my own fault, and most importantly, I didn&#8217;t lose respect for the teachers doling out the punishment. They weren&#8217;t disrespecting me, they were doing their job and correcting me or punishing me for doing something wrong. My anger was temporary, because each time I realized that I did do something wrong and they were being a good teacher by not letting me get away with it. I respected them in their authority, because they were fair and respectful to me, and punishment for legit reasons is fair. 

I want to note, Dobs, that I am in no way saying you would behave disrespectfully or unfairly to a student. I&#8217;m sure you are fair with your students, and correcting bad behavior is completely fair. So please don&#8217;t think I was mentioning teachers trying to insult you, because that couldn&#8217;t be further from the truth. I was using them as an example because teachers have been the main authority figure in my childhood. So if anything I said came off as disrespectful to you, I truly apologize, as it was not my intention at all. I keep re-writing this trying to not sound disrespectful because I&#8217;m not the best at detecting when what I say could come off the wrong way. It&#8217;s a problem for me. I get scared a lot that I might upset someone with what I say, but I usually get scared when I shouldn&#8217;t be and don&#8217;t get scared when I should be, so I really don&#8217;t know. Anyway, I respect you sooo much, please know that. 

Sorry to rant, I just feel very strongly about that, and clearly I hold grudges for far too long. I may or may not have gotten myself all internally angry and worked up all over again about those situations. Whoops.


----------



## shaescott

Omg that post was so long I&#8217;m so sorry

Gigs I&#8217;m with CB, I see something on the first pic. Fx&#8217;d!


----------



## shaescott

I was trying to figure out why those stupid memories are bothering me so much, because usually I&#8217;ll think about them and be pissed a few minutes and then move on, and right now I can&#8217;t. Like my mind is stuck on being upset about them, and I feel really stupidly emotional. I just want my brain to move on. And then I realized my period is due in a few days and I&#8217;m PMSing. It&#8217;s weird, I normally just have night sweats and nausea as PMS symptoms but the past two months I&#8217;ve also got overheated while awake both PMSing and on my period, and before my IUD I used to get really emotional and awful while PMSing according to my mom. I figure since I&#8217;m extra emotional and I&#8217;m due soon and I&#8217;m not normally like this, it&#8217;s probably a PMS symptom. Although it&#8217;s possible I&#8217;m just having a depression bout or maybe it&#8217;s because SO was supposed to visit last night but a bunch of stuff went wrong and he couldn&#8217;t come and I was really disappointed. Though I&#8217;d think I&#8217;d be over it by now, so maybe it&#8217;s a mix of a lot of stuff. Who knows?

I worry a little about gaining new PMS symptoms that are similar to pre-IUD PMS, but according to Planned Parenthood the mirena is now okay for 6 years based on new studies, so it shouldn&#8217;t be running out with 4 years. I&#8217;m just paranoid. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s fine. I don&#8217;t mean my regularly scheduled &#8220;wait am I pregnant&#8221; lol, I&#8217;m 100% certain I&#8217;m not, I just mean my PMS is picking up from IUD norms and I worry about future effectiveness of the IUD. But like, if that happened, it wouldn&#8217;t be approved for longer than that started happening for some people. So clearly I&#8217;m being stupid. Yup, definitely being stupid. If I tell myself I&#8217;m being stupid enough times maybe I&#8217;ll convince myself :rofl:


----------



## bdb84

:wave: 

I felt crappy all day. I don't know if it's a bit of what my girls experienced this weekend, or if it was my first legitimately crappy pregnancy symptom, but I got a whole lot of nothing done today even though I had a laundry list of honey do's. 

After taking the big kids to school, I sat little DD down for breakfast and swept and mopped the living room and kitchen. As soon as I was done I just felt gross. Quite nauseas. I ended up laying down at 9:30 and taking a looong nap again. When I woke up, I contemplated laying back down with DD for her nap, but decided to get some laundry going. Then regretted it the rest of the time as I laid on the couch feeling like more crap. :( 

I'm feeling better now but still feel like I wasted a day. Oh well, that leaves me with just a day and a half to go until my scan! <3


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb, sometimes you just have to rest. I mean growing a person is a huge ordeal for our bodies. Also, I'm getting so excited for your scan :)

Shae I'm definitely more irritated by things when PMSing. I hope that's all it is for you. When is yoyr semester over?

Jez sorry about Tilly. In th grand scheme of things it's minor. Accidents happen, we are human. It's not like you are abusing or neglecting her. You are doing a great job!

CB yay for 6 weeks!! :happydance: I have really good vibes about your pregnancy :)

Gigs, I hate bfn. Also, I wonder if FRER wants us to notice the antibody strip in a ploy to sell more tests as we all have line eye from squinting. Just a thought.


AFM, V is doing fairly well but having trouble with sleeping from steroids. Tomorrow is last dose. Thank goodness!

I felt a wet sensation at work. I didn't pee myself and there was no color. I had loads of watery cm today. Last dtd was Saturday so it wasn't that. Hoping it might mean something. I get wet feeling before AF but no wet panties until she actually shows up. Considering testing tomorrow since I havea bajillion ICs.

Training going well. I did the teaching today and Wednesday. I was told I'm doing a great job. I do have one that's having computer issues. She's not tech savvy. Honestly, you really have to be tech savvy. Our computer documtation is way more than hospital. 

I think that's about it. Happy Monday guys :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Not offended. Takes a lot to offend me lol

As for grudges I was just complaining today about my 4th grade teacher so clearly I am still bitter lol so I get holding grudges

As far as teachers go I see that as a western millennial thing. But being raised Thai where it went Buddha, teachers, then parents and respect for respects sake (your parents give you life and teachers give you knowledge which enhances your life plus age means life experience) I am very much into respect. I treat my students fairly and kindly for ethical reasons, not out of a mutual respect. I have students who have earned my respect through their choices and actions, but even then there are levels. I respect them as students not as my equal or peer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bdb I second Fluek you can never waste a day because you spent it growing a baby! And all your kids are alive so win! Like me I fixed the hoses on my washer. So today was a win. Lol everything else is gone to s* but I win there Haha 

Fluek sorry about the croup hugs sorry the steroids aren&#8217;t sitting well with her. A was out so much when he had croup. Yay for a good day at work! And I vote ic!!!! I&#8217;d be ok with you doing one tonight lol


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek what ic brand do you have? I'm thinking about buying a bunch if this cycle is a wash. Although wally cheapies are so reasonable...

OMG I can't believe I keep forgetting ro mention! My local walmart now puts the cheapies in those plastic little cases! No more discrete purchases for me :cry: I was just grabbing a bunch and going through the self check out so I didn't get "the look" from the cashiers. Another reason to buy some online cheapies. Might get wondfo again...I've used them in the past but no idea what a positive one looks like or how they progress. They've always been negative for me!

Anywho Fluek I hope all thw wetness means something positive! Fx!

Dobs nice wish the washer hoses! Mrs Fix It over here! I'm too lazy for that stuff. I'm like yeah I could youtube how to do it but it's so much easier to bat my eyelids and ask hubby :haha: every once in awhile I'll get a "bee in my bonnet" to "man up" and do some maintenance things or fixy things...like the time I fixed (well, more of a band aid) the water heater. Or remodeled the whole freaking bathroom including replacing the sink faucets. Anyway.

Shae how's it going with the nightly pills? I am still anti your IUD. You frequently mention weird things your body is doing...I just don't trust it. 

Afm don't want to jinx anything but I'll just say I'm thinking positive thoughts and trying to remain optimistic!

Bdb hope you get some rest and feel better! Not long now until your scan!

Cb hope you're not feeling so icky today!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I meant to say my stance is no alcohol once bfp. I usually even avoid during tww. I kmow other countries drink mildy while pregnant but I do not want to take a chance. That being said, I still indulge on sushi in moderation while pregnant. 

Respect. I respected my paternal grandmother but there is a lot of issues between us. I do not have any love for her. I will respect her and have sent birthday and Christmas cards. I even call on those days but she never answers or calls back. Whatever, I don't need her in my life. 


Dobby thanks! Cough has improved but still there. As far as testing. Not going to tonight. Too short hold with too many liquids. Oh and I'm proud of you changing the hoses on washer. I get worried I'll mess something up. 

Something funny happened this afternoon. Previous educator (K)and performance improvement nurse (L) were tlking about where K is supposed to create a video about part of our documentation. K thought staff would just sleep during video and was a bad ideal. L said it would be good in case I'm off for some reason. I said, "Yeah like when I'm on maternity leave again one day." L's response was let's say not pleased with that. L isn't my direct supervisor so doesn't matter. Really it's not my problem either if my supervisor wasn't thrilled. 

Sorry for rambling....


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I have wondfos. I love them. I hate buyimg a lot pf hpts at stores as the cashiers look at you for buying multiple. Like does everyone else just get knocked up?? The first time I bought mine at dollar store. The woman asked if they were all for me. How rude?! I'm glad you are feeling positive about this cycle :)

Thank you, I hope it's a good sign. My body likes playing tricks on me though.


Heres my wondfo bfp at 13dpo with V. It's compared to dollar store cheapy and FRER. Sorry the site killed my pic quality. The lines were quite clear though.
 



Attached Files:







20161026_083102.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 11









20161026_083127.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs I asked my ex and it was on tight you needed a wrench and he never got around to it story of his uselessness. I&#8217;d totally delegate it but I have nobody to delegate to so it was either ruin A&#8217;s $100 of news clothes washing them in the wrong temp like I have been (can&#8217;t change the rinse cycle) or get it done 

I had a few beers and A was SGA, which is associated with small amounts of alcohol. But I also had IPV. And we also have small babies in my family. So who knows.

Also L is lame wtf booooo


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I have no shame but yeah it depressed me getting like 50 tests and then the cashier recognizing me and pitying me. 

Gigs what do you mean plastic box? Like security box?!


----------



## pacificlove

Rant from me, because I am still not completely over it: we saw mil this weekend and we were talking work. And I said "when L was 6 months old, I got bored just being at home." To which she said "yes, that's called running away from your child". At first I thought (just agree, don't pick a fight) and then I thought ("no, this isn't right!")
So, I said, "I don't agree at all. "
Her: "when young mother's go back to work early, they are running away from their own children"
It took all I had for me not to scream. So I said "this is about mental health too. You need other interaction".
Her "yeah, running away!"
This went back and forward a few times. She changed the topic when dh walked back into the room. Oh, and she "only" had 4 months off after her first was born because "that's all she had at the time". How is that different? Some parents don't have a choice and I didn't either. Mental health, schmental health in her mind, it's all running away.
According to her: I am running away from raising my own child because I work. Wtf!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woooooow that&#8217;s bold. I&#8217;m all for to each their own but dang don&#8217;t be all in soneone&#8217;s face like that and mad shady how she changed the subject when DH came. Did you tell him or just letting it go?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh thank god you&#8217;re not offended, I was so worried. I understand the treating them well for ethical reasons instead, and I think that&#8217;s perfectly valid. 

Gigs yeah true. I haven&#8217;t gotten pregnant so far though haha. 

I took a nap and woke up feeling so fucking nauseous. Like might actually puke nauseous. But SO hasn&#8217;t finished in me in at least a month, and considering the IUD plus that, it would be near impossible to be pregnant. I love how I said this wasn&#8217;t my regular &#8220;am I pregnant&#8221; but now that I feel like I might actually puke I&#8217;m doubting myself. I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;m fine. If I tell myself that, I&#8217;ll be fine.

ETA: I think Flueks asked how taking the pills is going? I had to stop taking my pills at night because turns out they keep me up. I got a bottle of vitamins but most of the time I just check off taking it when the alarm goes off without actually getting up and taking a vitamin. Probably cuz I know I won&#8217;t get pregnant so I lack motivation.


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Sorry you feel sick and yeah even though logically you know it&#8217;s not possible you still wonder lol

I&#8217;m thinking off going off bcp until I start dating again idk but this calcium thing will just not do we have three gens of osteo and now i&#8217;m Not pumping.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I told dh the moment we pulled out of her driveway. He just shrugged it off as one of the stupid things that come out of her mouth. 
For real, woman that go back to work aren't running away from their kids! Yes, sometimes I need a break, but i am not running away from L! We all need a break at some point, it's called good parenting. 

Worst part is: she actually ran away!!!! Divorced her husband, then left her kids with a friend while she started a new life in the other side of the country. Then brought 3 of 4 of her kids out. Her oldest (my dh) was old enough to say he'd stay with his dad.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I considered the depo shot until I saw the issue with calcium. My grandmother (mom&#8217;s side) had osteoporosis and my mom is one step away from it at 50. I just don&#8217;t want to risk it. 

PL that&#8217;s so rude, I can&#8217;t believe she said that, especially considering her own past! Wow. Crazy. 

Started chewing mint gum and it&#8217;s brought down my nausea significantly, thank god.


----------



## gigglebox

PL maybe she has regret for what she did and is projecting onto you. I would have asked hubs' opinion in front of her when he walked in despite her efforts to change the subject, or called her out on her hypocrisy! "Oh is that what you were doing when your kids were young? Running away?" 

Fluek thanks for the pics. Hmmmm what an odd comment for L to throw in...how old is she and does she have kids? Maybe they really missed you last time you were out.

Dobs, yes, the plastic security boxes! I guess people have been stealing them en masse. They steal the blue baskets from there (like the ones you shop with) so I guess I'm not surprised. Annoyed though...

Anyway I support anyone choosing to go off bcp. I will withhold my opinions here...


----------



## gigglebox

Ok y'all i really need your help. I'm seeing it more than yesterday but less than a true positive so now I just feel crazy. Opinions? I think it's probably just the test strip again ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3699.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 18









IMG_3702.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 17









IMG_3703.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

Here's the link to CTP which I think has a better quality image https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=762096

Fluek I think you're right aboit the strip just making women buy more tests because I'm totally about to do that.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok looking again in person pretty sure this is negative :/ I may take one more tomorrow morning then call it quits. I've never gotten a positive later than 10dpo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just to b* ive Been up since 3am sick. Can barely get down chicken noodle soup. But no more dick days or even differentiated pay days so at work


----------



## claireybell

Dick days? Lol do u mean sick days Dobbs? 

Gigs i can see pink on the count down to pg link! Mine was jylust as faint & there/not there at 9dpo eeee did u buy more? Lol

Feeling sick as fooook today, horrible taste in mouth & i gagged at my coffee this morning lol it&#8217;ll get worse i know it 

Bdb eeeep only 1 more day!! Wat times your scan hun??


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling poorly though hun.. if u took the day off would u not get paid for it?


----------



## claireybell

I still have a Digi in the cupboard but i got the max reading already on the other one a week ago, i got a dbl pack as i wasn&#8217;t expecting 3+ yet lol


----------



## claireybell

Im waiting for my curry delivery although not really feeling it.. sorry ive filled up the newsfeed ha ha


----------



## Jezika

Mmm Id kill for some curry. Sorry youre feeling sick though.

Dobs ditto on CBs question - do you just not get paid if you dont go in? Im guessing they cant technically force you to go in if youre super sick, not to mention if you may potentially infect others. Hope you feel better soon anyway.

Gigs I definitely see a faint line on the bottom one. Cant wait to see more.

AFM youve probably heard about the van attack here in Toronto. Everyones pretty shaken up. We put offers in on several homes right by there last year and its scary to think it couldve happened even closer to home. Several of my friends knew the first victim whose name they announced today too, and she went to my university. So, so sad. Im glad they caught the guy though so he can live the rest of his life in jail rather than get what he wanted.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez I hadn't heard -- the news gives me horrid anxiesty so I barely listen anymore. That is aweful but great that he was caught and will be brought to justice. 

Thanks ladies for looking at my tests. The more I look at it the less I see a line.

Cb I totally bought another 3 pack lol. Sorry your symptoms are full swing! 

Dobs hope work is distracting you from how crappy you feel :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry you&#8217;re feeling I&#8217;ll :(

CB ooo curry, yum!

Jez after a quick read on the news it seems he was involved in an online community called &#8220;incel&#8221;, aka involuntary celibate, for men who were pissed that no women wanted them and wouldn&#8217;t give them sex. The community often promotes rape and sometimes celebrates a mass murderer who killed 6 people then himself because he was sexually frustrated. Like honestly wtf. Does make it seem that he was just a crazy loner and it wasn&#8217;t a terror attack. It&#8217;s an awful situation either way, of course.


----------



## shaescott

I just like constantly want sushi lately, specifically spicy salmon hand rolls. God whyyy


----------



## gigglebox

You know I actually passed up sushi yesterday. This is not usual for me...I could go for it now though, I really don't feel like making dinner...especially since I just sliced my dang finger open with a steak knife -.-

Also funny story, I went to put Lev down for an afternoon nap and I saw something on his leg, thought it was a poo smear then looked closer and it was a sticker with the number 22 on it! No idea where it came from! Perhaps that was the "2 2" I was seeing in my minds eye :haha: anyway I stuck it on my arm and it fell off. No idea where it went :-k it showed up as mysteriously as it left :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa the mystery of the poo looking sticker :haha: 

The line probs looks less as its drying Gigs:) so when u testing again? Ahh ive not seen a 3 pack Frer since ttc Riley roo

Symptoms are good dont get me wrong, you kinda forget how gross u feel in the early weeks though..

Ah Riley had an eye apt yesterday as the school Eye test they do showed up some diffs in his eyes, it seems he is long sighted bless him & his left eye is slightly less out of focus, think its a stigmatism she said, which if glasses are worn all the time in next couple of yrs it can be corrected but the long sighted he&#8217;ll always have, he&#8217;ll need glasses throughout life. He tried a few frames on & we&#8217;ve ordered a cute lil black rectangular framed ones hehe cute n geeky <3


----------



## gigglebox

Found it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

Tomorrow of course! But that'll be last test rhis cycle probaly, except maybe a last wally cheapie on friday


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you&#8217;ll find it stuck on the rubber trim in the washing machine when its in use next i bet lol i find all Rileys stickers there, even though i check his clothes of everything before it goes in the machine ha ha they really do appear outta nowhere


----------



## claireybell

Where was it??


----------



## gigglebox

In the pack and play! Must have stuck back on Lev then fell off again


----------



## claireybell

Have your Cats fully settled in now Gigs? Just made me think as my Cat is roaming around meowing like shes never been fed lol


----------



## bdb84

Gig- I totally see that!! I'm hugely optimistic for your next test now :dust: 

Cb- My scan is tomorrow morning at 9AM! <3 I'm not sure the time difference from Central time to UK time, though? 

I am probably going to publicly announce the good news tomorrow after my appointment. I know I'm only 8 weeks along but I feel confident once I've seen a heartbeat and the baby is measuring on track.


----------



## claireybell

Bdb where in the States are u at? I can never remember if we are a ahead or behind.. eee9am! I be logging in first thing for an update:)


----------



## shaescott

I think the UK is 5 hours ahead of central time. I thought bdb was in Texas?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry will catch up but yes sick days lol Though not getting any of the other thing either :rofl:

If they knew I had stomach issues they would actually force me to stay home today and tomorrow. That&#8217;s almost $700 lost wages. I&#8217;m out of sick (full pay) and differentiated pay (my rate - the sub rate). I&#8217;n Scared I won&#8217;t have enough money to last me until I get a check on the 9th assuming he writes one that day. Most of my bills have to be paid in cash

I feel less guilty this year going in sick because my students have working parents whi can&#8217;t Take off work so they send them sick and fingers crossed we don&#8217;t call and i&#8217;m Getting sick from them so I figure the germs are already in my class haha


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- I too am sick... i started getting nauseous and felt like puking this afternoon. My hubs also feels bad.... so yay for that... i have some of both kinds of days left so thats good but dang I hate getting ready for sub its almost better to go in and suffer... we can always watch an Alton Brown food video or something... Im the same way though. If i am out of days then its my daily rate... around $250 a day... ouch....

On the plus side I got my crosshairs and I will temp when I can... my kiddos sleep has been horrid. She comes and gets me in the middle of the night to sleep with her most nights... if I leave my bbt thermometer in her room its guaranteed she wont wake up and if I take it to my bed then she wakes up and I forget it and no temp haha


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, glad to hear you are ok! 

I peed on an o-stick today and it was blaring positive! Guess I could be in the running since we dtd yesterday morning! 
I wasn't expecting o until later this week. Oops haha!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, L is older and her daughter was due last June. So I guess just from a, "it'll be harder to cover my job than a road nurse".

I definitely see bfp on ctp site. Bnb just kills image quality. Fx it gets darker. You testing tomorrow?

Pacific OMG! No way could I have just nodded and ignored your MILs nonsense. Oh excited about your early O. You were trying this cycle right?

Jez that's so sad :( i hate hearing the news for the most part.

CB how you feeling today?

Bdb can't wait to read your scan results! I'm not sure when I'll announce with #2.

Shae, yum now I want sushi. I love our "joe roll".

Dobby I'm sorry you are ill and can't afford to miss work. Feel better soon.

Tex, sorry you feel ill as well :(

AFM, tested this a.m. something was catchingmy eye. Tested again tonight. Think I have super super squinters. Like I question if it's there or line eye. Testing in a.m. not sure I'll get to post my results til later. 

V went down easy tonight. Woohoo. Now I better start packing :) :)


----------



## Flueky88

Feel free to squint but it's too faint to capture.
 



Attached Files:







20180424_202959.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Cppeace

The Uk is 6 hours ahead of CST- I used to chat with a lot of English/Scotch folks.


----------



## Michellebelle

Gigs, I'm not seeing yours today. Fx for a strong line tomorrow.

However, Flueky, I see a line on your test!

Eeeeeeeee. This all makes me excited to ttc next year.

Dobs and Tex, I hope both of you feel better soon.

Jez, I heard about it yesterday and immediately thought of you. Such a sad thing to happen in your city.

As for me, getting over a cold so trying to get a lot of sleep. Mmmmmm I wish I were napping right now, but it's not even dinner time yet. Thankfully, DH is cooking tonight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Re tests flukes I see it

Gigs I agree with the comment that it is so easy to see when you turn the saturation up

Sorry took a nap and still feel like I have been hit by a car


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle eeek!!! So glad I'm not seeing things. Oh and I agree nothing like seeing a bfp to get you excited about ttc. Sorry you are ill. Can you rest while he cooks??

Dobby aah, it's starting to feel real. The line is getting more obvious in person as time goes on. Dobby think you have the flu? I hope you don't. Can someone help with A qhile you try to get on the mend?


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it&#8217;s just a stomach bug but man it hurts. My bones ache. Can bones ache? Mine do. Idk if I have a fever because my forehead reads 98.3 but both ears are 101. No idea where my oral thermometer went. My legs feel like they are throbbing it&#8217;s so hard to walk. I tried calling my parents honestly just for a pep talk but they didn&#8217;t pick up. I just need A to go to sleep


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, with what mil said: I could not leave it standing like that either, hence my choice words back. Woman have worked hard enough to be respected, screw her for holding us back!

Dobs, hope you feel better soon! The only time my joints/bones have been in pain was when I had the flue. As in actual flue.


----------



## Jezika

Yikes Dobby, that sounds rough, and a lot like flu with the aches. DH has that for a day only, so Im hoping its somethinf like that. But I have always wondered what people do if their kids are constantly sick and cant go to school/daycare. Surely if theres no one else to help, they could potential get into a lot of debt from missed work? Or even lose their jobs? I remember working for a pension/investment company in the UK at 18/19 and was off for well over a month because of an illness that had me hospitalized for two weeks. I was shocked and offended that work had written me a letter after a month of being off saying they were going to reduce my sick pay to 50% if I had to take more time off. But in hindsight, was I expecting to be paid indefinitely? They were probably pretty generous anyway.

Flueks Im so excited about your line! Please post when you can.

Bdb Im very much looking forward to scan pics tomorrow. My bffs went great and they found a healthy bean with a massive head like her partners haha

Gigs Im the same with the news. I dont actually follow it anymore, esp the sad stuff. Maybe thats bad, idk. Love the weird 22 sticker and potential dream reference. Was it from clothing perhaps?

Michelle thanks for thinking of me. I forgot you were ttc next year. How exciting! Im still petrified of TTC again and not sure why. Even my planned timeline feels too soon, but thats mainly due to school. Your DD is so sweet btw.

Shae I was gonna say Im the same with holding some grudges and still feeling angry/hurt by certrain things when I think about them, like when I was 18 and went on holiday to Turkey with some gfs and was on a boat standing with my legs apart slightly to get better balance and was shouted at through a window from inside the boat by a 15/16-year-old girl to close my legs coz I look like a sl*t. When I looked to her parents in anticipation of them scolding her, her mother just said, yeah, you look like a sl*t. I was so, so shocked and just wanted to cry. I went back inside and told my friends, and this girl and her fam were shouting over to us what you looking at? when my friends looked over. Im still so upset and bitter till this day (15 years on) and have had many fantasies about them getting their comeuppance over the years.


----------



## shaescott

Jez wow that&#8217;s horrible. I probably would&#8217;ve went off on them. When I was in my mid teens or so, I went to universal studios and was standing outside a ride entrance with my 3 cousins, who are Korean, Mexican-Korean, and half white half Pakistani. A boy ran by and whacked my female cousin&#8217;s breast. He was probably 12 years old. She yelled out, and his family got all mad. I explained to them that he had hit her boob and she just wanted an apology. His older sister told me if I touched him she would give me a beat down, to which I responded I had no plan of touching him, and she just kept yelling that if I touch him she&#8217;ll knock me out or beat me up etc. The mom said something horrible, can&#8217;t remember what, I said &#8220;excuse me?&#8221; And she just said with so much attitude, &#8220;yeah, excuse you&#8221;. Then the mom told me in a super condescending voice, &#8220;run along with your little Asians&#8221; and I yelled at them for being racist as they walked away. I was fuming the rest of the day. My cousins thought I was silly for engaging but my mom understood, likely because I learned that mindset from her. She was with my sister at a different ride at the time, so I told her when we reconvened. She was calm but still mad about what happened, just calmly mad lol. 

Flueks what is a &#8220;joe roll&#8221;? There&#8217;s a sushi place near SO&#8217;s college that has a &#8220;Lenny roll&#8221; which I haven&#8217;t been able to find anywhere else. It&#8217;s like a philly roll but the salmon is raw rather than smoked. It&#8217;s soooo good. Never knew raw salmon would go so well with cream cheese. 
Was it you who posted a test? I might see a haze, not sure. 

Gigs I echo that the upped saturation makes a line come out.

Dobs oh nooo that sounds terrible! Feel better! Maybe you can bring a travel mug of ginger tea or ginger ale with you and some saltines? Sending healthy vibes.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs are you also snotty nosed? Flus almost always come with fevers but colds can be merciless too and have those body aches. Either way, so sorry you're miserable.

Tex ugh you too?! Healing vibes sent your way!

Jez wtf?! I can't believe the behavior of that mom! Disgusting!

Who asked about the cats? I forgot to tell y'all...they both got out of the shed and one ran away. Fortunately it was the a**hole cat no one likes. The super friendly sweetheart came back and is still hanging put in the shead, eating well, and comes up for pets all the time. I have a pic of him finally, albeit a blurry one, will post later when i have more time.


----------



## claireybell

Jez omg im so glad u didnt move in the end!! 

Flueks i can see a hazey line ever so faint, fx your next test strip is more defined ;) 

Pacific yay get humping lol

Aww no Gigs im sorry the cat ran away.. good job you got 2 of them then, nice to hear this ones settling in ok - anymore tests lol

Eagerly awaiting Bdb scan update! 

I gave an early scan booked woop! This Friday at 0930 :) dunno if il get a pic or not as its NHS, il ask if all goes ok though. & my midwife called this morning aswell, sges arranging all other scans for me & then will call me in the coming week to book official apt eee! I had same mw for Nuala & Riley aswell, she remembered me hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

The only reason I worry about flu is I have zero coughing and sneezy. This doesn&#8217;t feel like a cold. I feel momentarily better right when I wake up and then within minutes my body says nope. Headache, aches, alternating being too hot and too cold, nausea with some vomiting, other stomach issues, looking at food/eating physically hurts, and the fatigue. It hurts so much to move because I feel so tired I cry. I took Advil and it did nothing. My mom called and texted after I fell asleep that she can take A tonight but he&#8217;s miserable, too. I feel pregnant lol like third trimester fts miserably pregnant except worse 

I&#8217;ll try ginger ale today because tea and smoothies were not working yesterday 

Sorry for still being self centered


----------



## gigglebox

Well I have a sec now, Des decided he needed to poop right before we were walking out the door :roll:

Meet Hyzer!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3681.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## claireybell

Your not self centred dobs :hugs: tummy bugs are rough, just take of yourself hun xx 

Awww Gigs your kitty is very cute :cat: i love the white stripe ontop of his/her head hehe lovely


----------



## claireybell

Bdb i hope everything went ok with your scan this morning hun


----------



## gigglebox

Awww CB i bet Riley looks so cute in his specs!!! And yay for early scan! Wow you'll hardly have to wait! 

Dobs yuck that sounds terrible. Does A have the same thing you have?


----------



## DobbyForever

Creepy I had a dream I found a stray who looked just like your cat last night!!!! He is cute

Yup tummy virus 24 hour stomach bug. She said the aches and fatigue are from losing electrolytes so gonna grab bananas and applesauce and Gatorade on my way to work but I feel better than when I woke up yesterday so fxed

Also waiting on these tests ladies!!!! :p


----------



## claireybell

When he gets them, il snap a piccy to show ya&#8217;ll :) 

Well i ended up calling the epu just looking for advice as my dr wouldnt refer me, she was adamant the midwife refers, epu said no she needs to or i can self refer as ive had previous issues, get in!!!! Lol! So she booked me in, she did offer today but it&#8217;d be right ontop of school run


----------



## DobbyForever

A is in better spirits just tired and ornary. Hoping he&#8217;s over it as well and won&#8217;t get hit with it


----------



## claireybell

Lucozade has electrolytes in it Dobs, or any active drink, hopefully it&#8217;ll get you up n running hun! 

Uhhhh peeing with rain now as i need to do school run typically :eyeroll


----------



## claireybell

Gigs & Flueks we need more tests lol


----------



## gigglebox

Well my test was a big ol' blank single line fail. So I'm not going to bother posting, we all know what a negative test looks like! So I'm done testing this month and it looks like I'll be on my period for pur disc golf tournament -.- can't think of worse timing for that -- it's out in the woods and heavily dominated by men (in our tournament there are almost 60 people signed up; I am one of two women). Oh well; at least they have an outhouse.

Fluek it's all up to you now!

Tex you're next!

I'm going to just eat my feels (ben & jerry's) and watch Bad Girls.

Bummer but not too mich honestly; that due date (1/6) was a bit too close to the holidays for my liking, especially if I have to go in early for a c section.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry to post and run. My test looked negative. So not sure what to think. Will test Friday if no AF. Got to go :)


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry ladies about BFN... Don't give up hope if af hasn't arrived yet! 

Bdb, was your scan today? 

Jez, that's one horrible mother for not correcting her daughter! Ugh! Honestly I am already getting my mind ready for responses when Logan starts asking me aloud about people walking past us. So many "different" people here. From hers, hims, thems, etc.... you name it. 

Dobs, glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies! My scan went so well. We found the heartbeat immediately (170bpm) and s/he looks just like a gummy bear. The baby is measuring a few days ahead of what I thought so its looking like I may be 9 weeks exactly. There was one day where I felt like I was fertile and so we dtd but I thought for sure I Od a few days later. Granted, I never test for O so theres no way to be sure. Either way, yay! :cloud9:

I apologize for the selfish post. Im just ridiculously happy and grateful.


----------



## gigglebox

Beautiful scan bdb!!!!!!! Oh my heart is melting and I'm also feeling the jealousy :haha: i love the gummy bear stage! I think 12-ish weeks is my fave though. 

Anyway congratulations!


----------



## pacificlove

Yay bdb! So happy for that you had a great scan! Any special plans on telling the kids and family?


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, ladies <3 

All of our family already knew, but I chose to keep the info from my older daughter (8). She's so sensitive and I worried how she would react if something bad happened. My son knew but that's because he's a little eavesdropper. He promised to keep it from DD1 and he proved his word is worthy. I'm telling DD1 here in a bit when she gets home from school! I have a onesie that says "Baby -last name-" along with the scan to show her. I can't wait to see her reaction :cloud9:

My next appointment and NT will be at 12 weeks :)


----------



## claireybell

Awwww Bdb how lovely <3 im so thrilled for you! I bet you are beaming just now! Lovely scan piccy aswell! Only 3 wks until next scan yay!! 

Ah Flueks & Gigs um sorry next tests were neg :( im hoping for later implanters for both of you :thumbup:


----------



## Jezika

Ahh that gave me th feels, BDB. Cant wait to hear what DDs reaction is too.

Gigs lol @ liking the bean the stage. Sometimes when Tilly is screeching at the top of her lungs I feel the same :lol: Cute cat btw! And booo for AF, but you know what they say about not being out until she arrives...

Fluek, Im confused by your bfn!! I still have fingers crossed.

CB get in there with the Friday scan! And yeah, pouring rain was me this morning when Tilly refused to nap so I whacked her in the stroller to go outside. I actually dont mind the rain though. What I did mind is forgetting to take Tillys shoes with me so she had to run around the shops in socks. Mother of year over here. It also turns out I forgot to lock my front door.

Shae I admire your ovaries for standing up for your cousins. Even as an adult Im conflict averse so I struggle with that kind of thing.

PL youre right, we do need to start preparing responses like that! Esp in Toronto, and specifically around my school where shell be going to daycare, it cannot get more diverse. Im so glad shes growing up like that though.


----------



## Cppeace

Hope you feel better soon Dobs. :hug:
Looks good dbd!
so exciting Flueky!

I should be testing in 5 days. Have decent timing this month.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, i have forgotten the diaper bag at home before.... And then L took a big poop at our location of course, so had to leave early.
Honestly, I don't even lock my truck let alone the front door, patio door or windows! But then I live in the middle of nowhere and have a 90lb guard dog that has literally knocked a big shard of glass out of our front window when someone dropped off a delivery and I wasn't home. 
The fact that I don't lock anything makes my mom crazy if she stays over for the night. She goes around in the evening and locks everything :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Still feel like crap... 

My boobs are absolutely killing me. Nipple area hurts the worse... like I can barely touch them....

Im ready for Friday... blah


----------



## gigglebox

Tex sorry you're still feeling crappy! What's with the boob symptoms? Is that normal? Or is that a possible pregnancy thing?!

PL i forgot to comment at how exciting it is to have you join back in the ttc madness! Very exciting you're in with a chance this month! Will you be team yellow again next time around?

Cp nice to see you pop in :) good luck with this month!


----------



## gigglebox

Def out. No af yet but getting my pre-af sore vag after sex so that's it. Fx for next month!


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- they sometimes hurt for like a day or so right after O but they have been hurting since Tuesday and I ovulated Friday night... today I am also feeling light headed and kind of dizzy... Im eating something now and hope that helps. Usually I dont eat until lunch time... so no clue whats going on...


----------



## claireybell

Omg Tex im hoping this is it :) :)


----------



## claireybell

My symptoms started around 5/6dpo aswell... fx my lovely!! My boobs never hurt only when pg!


----------



## claireybell

At work, nearly finished & its my last day.. hoping i dont have a hormone meltdown in a minute lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Tex ahhhh fingers so tightly crossed for you! I know I'm pms'ing now because I am almost in tears thinking about you being pregnant!

Awww good luck on your last day CB!


----------



## TexasRider

Like they literally hurt so bad i cant even cross my arms over them without them hurting... could be nothing or it could be something... wont know for another week lol 

It would be a definite surprise though I will say that...


----------



## claireybell

Have u ever known them to be this bad other than pg Tex???


----------



## TexasRider

In recent memory no. I do not recall them ever being this bad... I dont remember my boobs being sore while pregnant until after my positive test. I did get dizzy early on though. But surely 6dpo is too early for such symptoms? Idk


----------



## bdb84

Tex- That's so exciting! Fx for you <3


----------



## gigglebox

I don't want to get your hopes up Tex but with Lev I had insanely sore boobs at 3dpo, and they were sore dor a couple days after. That said, I once had really sore boobs yeeeaaaars ago and I think I was on the pill at the time :-k


----------



## TexasRider

At this point Gigs the only thing that would get my hopes up is a positive pregnancy test! Haha


----------



## claireybell

Will u be tempted to test early Tex?? If the sore boobs remain...


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Tex :rofl: was there any further talk of hubby's SA?


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah we have talked about it... and we have both basically decided that even if we did testing if there was something wrong and we needed to do like IUI or Ivf we couldnt afford it anyway.. so why bother with all the tests? We may be better off financially later and can re visit it. But Im almost 35 so it would have to be in the next few years.

Guess Im just hoping with my weight loss it helps us or something...


----------



## gigglebox

I hope it helps! Hubby and I came to that same conclusion before too when it was taking longer than we expected conceiving last time so I totally understand that decision. Hopefully also since it's been so long since your bc the effects from that have finally worn off. I feel like between that and the weight loss...your bfp is on the horizon! If not this month than reeeaaaaally soon!


----------



## claireybell

I can def feel another bfp lurking tex.. hows the boobs today?? 

All went well at my scan this morning, no piccy unfortunately as its the epu but its just the 1 bubba in there, measuring 6+2 (im 6+4 today) so its spot on she said since my last period, saw the heartbeat aswell <3 im more relaxed now & it all looks good in there eee!


----------



## gigglebox

That's fantastic news cb!!! Dis anyone accompany you to the scan?


----------



## bdb84

Yay, Cb! <3 So happy to hear that. 

Pregnancy insomnia is no joke. I always dread going pee in the middle of the night because I know I'm going to have hell trying to fall back asleep. It's 6:40AM here and I've been awake since 4 :(


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Bdb.. hugs hun! I dont wake to pee as yet but when Nuala stirs i see to her & then im bursting uhh! 

My friend came with me as she watched Nuala for me in the waiting room whilst i was being scanned :) SO probs wont even go to the 12wk one, only 20wk like last time, doesnt really bother me but his loss lol! I just dont think men get it like we do


----------



## claireybell

Could u sneak a nap in later morning Bdb or not..?


----------



## bdb84

I'm definitely going to try, Cb! But I feel surprisingly energetic this morning. 

I have a kid-free weekend for the first time in a couple months starting this evening. My ex works a job that has him going all over the world regularly (he just got back from Puerto Rico two days ago) for half of the year. When this happens, our visitation agreement basically goes out the window and we make do with whatever time he has in between. Because he's been on the road constantly the past few months, the kids haven't been able to see him much lately, unfortunately. But this weekend he is free, finally, and we won't have DSS this weekend, so FREE WEEKEND! :happydance: I cannot wait to sleep in!


----------



## Flueky88

Tex I hope it's a good sign!!

CB glad scan went well. I was really surprised my DH went to every appt but one. He also was only working weekends at that time.

Bdb glad scan went well and you get to sleep in this weekend :)

Gigs sorry you feel like AF will be coming.

Cppeace good luck dear!

AFM I think I see that same line today. I'm voting I have line eye or evap. Must have got a bad batch. I wouldn't say I'm out completely as I'm between 13dpo and 8dpo, but I'm having some mild cramping so I think AF will come today or tomorrow.


----------



## Flueky88

In other news V loved the pool :)
 



Attached Files:







20180427_080345.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TexasRider

Boobs still sore this morning but only my nipples and only when i jab them haha temp took an upswing this morning so thats nice..: not getting my hopes up though lol

Yay on the great scan CB!


----------



## claireybell

Yeah your chart is soaring Tex! Im keeping everything crossed as always for you, its gonna happen soon ;) 

Aww lovely piccy Flueks, lil water baby bless her! 

SO called me ten mins ago, he had a call from his sister in law, his brother is dj&#8217;ing at the moment in Ayia Napa.. they found him this morning he had a Stroke in the night, hes only 41 :( SO was being brave & finishing work and then off to bank later to get some £&#8217;s to his sis in law so she can fly out, im so upset atm, loadsa awful stuff keeps happening to alot of people we know atm & it makes me scared to be pg now :sad: we dont know the severity of the stroke yet but hes in The Hospital.. il update as we hear more 

Fx for late implanter Flueks as you never know :thumbup: 

Ohhh enjoy your kiddy free wknd Bdb & time with hubs :) thats gotta be hard your ex traveling alot & kids not seeing him but makes the time more special for them! Im jealous, i need a child free wknd again soon before this one arrives ha ha


----------



## shaescott

CB congrats on the heartbeat!!!

So sorry about your brother in law. I hope he makes a full recovery, especially being so young. My grandmother had a stroke in her 80s and lived with us for a year while she recovered. She got back to walking with a cane (and sometimes forgetting it, this was her normal), and she went back home and was able to live on her own again until she was 90. I don&#8217;t know the severity of your BIL&#8217;s stroke, but hopefully, like my grandmother, he will make a full recovery.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and Flueks, super cute pic of V! Love it!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb that is just terrible news! So sorry to hear. Try not tonstress about your pregnancy. It's kind of a sad way to think but statistically, bad things happening to others you know makes it less likely to happen to you. So stay positive, don't worry about the "what ifs"! Hope your BIL isn't in bad shape and only a minor incident. Keeping y'all in my thoughts <3

Tex eeeeee!

Fluek where's the test pic?! And V is so precious! I haven't taken Lev to the pool yet but soon...

Afm...af is here, right on time, which means I'll be at peak flow during the tournament -.- at least my LP is very consistent. I do worry (ha, after I just told cb not to so the "what if" thing) that it will be even harder for me to get pregnant this time then it was last time. One because of age, and two because I'm thinking i have a lot more scar tissue in my uterus now from Lev's traumatic birth. Guess there's nothing I can do about either...

Well these past couple cycles have been more of "if we get pregnant, we get pregnant". But now I'm getting closer to that ideal age gap I want and I'm going to be more hopeful about getting pregnant and consequently more saddened when it doesn't happen...

Ok, sorry using this like a journal again! 

Hope y'all have a good weekend :) give me positive vibes that I don't come in dead last at the tournament! Although I most likely will!

Bdb woohoo kid free time!!!


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou Shae & Gigs.. when SO gets home shortly, il ask some more & see if sil knows more, fx its just a minor one!! 

Ah sorry period arrived Gigs but glad your getting nearer to the age gap your looking for :) dont worry about scar tissue, that lil eggy will find a cosy spot in there to implant & if you have a csection again, they&#8217;ll remove all scar tissue :thumbup: You said u have a Golf thing this wknd? Hope you have fun, silver linings involve Wine haha!


----------



## claireybell

We&#8217;ve not took Nuala swimming yet either but she&#8217;ll love it, she screams when we remove her from the bath tub haha! Love them all bubbled up its do cute <3


----------



## claireybell

& yes Gigs i second that, id like to see that test Flueks hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Yes! Disc golf. It's like throwing frisbees at targets (metal baskets). Tomorrow's course is mostly in the woods which I like, minus the ticks. Hubby calls it "competitive hiking" lol. It's a really fun game! I'm not very good at it but I have a lot of fun playing.


----------



## claireybell

That sounds like lotsa fun! I love games like that, takes me bavk the P.E at school :)


----------



## bdb84

Can I have a week without chaos?? 

So this morning I let my dog out back to do his business and I just so happened to peak out back before letting him in. I saw something small and gray curled up into a ball (I thought it was a cat) laying behind DS's soccer goal net. I walked up to it and it was a poor little opossum all hung up in the net. It was wrapped several times around his neck, back, and his limbs. I called out to DS to run and bring scissors, where we spent the next 20 minutes trying to free him. He was 'playing dead' the entire time, but at one point I was convinced he was already gone. 

DS called our local animal control to ask them to come out but they told us they would only retrieve opossums if they were in a trap. DS got upset and said, "well he looks pretty trapped to me!" :( No luck there. I called DH and he could not leave work. I even called ex-DH and he told me to call the local police department and see if they would send anyone out.

But they wouldn't because it's wild life. They told me I could try to reach a local game warden and gave me a number that got me nowhere. I ended doing a google search for local game wardens, dialed the first number I saw, and a sweet lady answered and told me she'd be here ASAP.

In the meantime the little guy finally perked up and was frantically trying to free himself. I had cut away every piece of net but one that was wrapped so tightly around his little arm that it was beginning to cut into it :( The game warden showed up within 20 minutes and he was freed near instantly. They are taking him in to make sure his arm is okay, but she was optimistic he'd be just fine because there was still blood flow to his arm when she cut him loose. 

I don't know if it's just pregnancy hormones or what, but the entire ordeal had me in tears. I felt so bad for that poor animal. Who knows how many hours he had been caught. I'm surprised that he didn't get aggressive with me when I was messing with him. I know they are naturally very docile, but he was terrified and I kept expecting him to try to bite. But he never did.


----------



## bdb84

Cb- I'm so sorry about your BIL! :( Prayers that he makes a full recovery. 

Flueky- V is such a cutie <3

Gigs- I'm sorry AF arrived. Fx for next cycle.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg the opossum! What a crazy but near experience. Sounds like he'll be fine and that will be the type of thing you laugh at later. Did you get any pictures? Are they cuter up close?


----------



## Cppeace

Aww poor possum. Glad he was taken in and should be fine. They are usually helpful critters- eat tons of ticks. 
On a cute factor I would say they are equal in cuteness with a big rat. I don't say they are ugly but wouldn't say they are cute .
I think Armadillos are adorable though, especially as babies. 

My temp plummeted today and I'm tired.


----------



## TexasRider

Cp its early for the drop of doom though. Youre only 6dpo.... hopefully it will rebound


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah 7dpo, I'm not saying it means anything. Just was something that happened.


----------



## TexasRider

Gotcha... thats how I am too.


----------



## gigglebox

Australian (o)possums are sooooo much cuter, dare I say adorable! 

Cp i thought they predate on chickens? The type of lovely critter that eats its prey butt end first *vomit*


----------



## Michellebelle

CB, thinking good thoughts for your BIL!

Sending pregnancy vibes your way CP and Tex!

V is soooo cute Fleuks!


----------



## Cppeace

they rarely will attack adult chickens. They mostly will go after chicks and eggs. They only go after easy prey mostly. 
Yes Australian Opossums are cute as heck.


----------



## claireybell

Awaiting to see if Cpeace your temp shoots back up.. could be an implant dip ;) 

Gigs i hope you enjoy your disc golf fun today! 

So sil has a flight out this afternoon, bil is unable to use hus left side, right side working fine which is great, his face has dropped on the 1 side apparently, he was complaining of headaches & didnt feel too good the evening before so none of them went out, just to dinner & back to hotel for an early night.. no one can pinpoint exact cause, could even be cabin pressure cause it seems but theres no blood blockage now which is good, he cant speak, just slur sounds.. i feel so awful for him, sil is in a bit of a state bless her, best we can hope for is that he stays stabilised & they can fly him home when hes feeling upto it

Im meeting my friend this morning who ive not seen in months, Nuala was a little baby the last time he saw her, think we&#8217;re meet in McD&#8217;s, the thought of it makes me wanna gag atm lol he doesn&#8217;t know im pg yet ha!


----------



## bdb84

Thinking of you, Cp. I agree that it could be an implant dip. 

I've never found opossums to be ugly, but I'm also notably weird. I think they're one of those 'so ugly that they are cute' animals. Maybe because they are so misunderstood. :haha: I didn't take any pictures because I was too traumatized thinking the poor thing was going to die, but now I wish I did. 

Last night DH and I had a lovely dinner date and I wanted an iced cold beer like no other :( I'm definitely a beer girl. I love most of them. DH and I like to sample at breweries and I'm really going to miss indulging here and there, but this baby will be worth the wait. Anyways, after dinner we walked the beach and headed home and were in bed by 9:30PM. :haha: We're such party animals. But sleeping in until nearly 10 felt absolutely amazing! 

Today DS has a soccer game, DH is racing his go-karts, and then we are going to a baseball game with my sister and her hubby this evening. Should be a nice day.


----------



## claireybell

Aww Bdb your dinner date sounds lovely :) have you tried &#8216;Becks Blue&#8217; non alcoholic Becks beer, if its cold straight out the fridge its like having a beer, only thing that does it for me when preggers! Really hits the spot ;)

Feeling god awful with sickness today, im not hungry for anything but really trying to eat, everything tastes weird or horrible.. had a McD 1/4 pounder eatlier today & it tasted yuk aswell, this will be here for at least another 3/4 wks at least, i know i should be happy to pg but its bluegh at moment with yukkiness, u forget, sorry im just whingey.. probs hungry lol


----------



## Flueky88

Tex loving your chart!

Cppeace when are you testing?

Gigs good luck today! Hope AF is being extra nasty this weekend.

Bdb sounds like a nice time away from kids :) Sleeping in would be my favorite part.

CB sorry you are having so much sickness. It's a part I dread, but it's just a phase thankfully.

AFM no AF. I didn't snap a pic yesterday either. We :babydance: last night and I had pink spotting. I figured AF was coming but she hasn't. I even did q tip test :blush: so I'll test tomorrow if no AF.

ETA: only had pink spotting after intercourse while in 1st tri. He didn't hurt me either during the act.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh CB so sorry to hear about BIL. With therapy I'm sure he can recover :)


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Flueks, hes getting abit of movement mobility in his left side of body now which is great but its a slow process, im really hoping for a full recovery :) 

Ooooh fx af stays away Flueks.. u may of tested abit too early the other day or your ov day may of been slightly out, looking forward to seeing some tests hehee fx hun!


----------



## TexasRider

Fingers crossed for you Fluek

I didnt even temp this morning cause I left my thermometer in kiddos room and she actually didnt wake me up last night so I slept in my bed all night long... oops... 

Tmrw we have a bridal shower at church for my sister( our church we are members at always throw showers for the members) shes being a total bridezilla and I dont want to be around her. Unfortunately Im also throwing her a bridal shower next Saturday cause none of her bridesmaids stepped up the plate to do it....


----------



## Cppeace

Well it went back up above 98 but throughout this process I've had several lovely charts lol so not holding my breath 
I usually start testing 10dpo, so Monday.


----------



## gigglebox

Cp gkad temp rebounded and hope it means something good!

Cb getring mobility back on that side already doesn't sounds like slow progress at all! Some stroke patients go months before they improve at all so I think that spunds very promising! Fx he continues the forward momentum and gets his speech back soon.

Fluek i hope that is a good sign with the spotting and no af yet! Also this: "Gigs good luck today! Hope AF is being extra nasty this weekend." made me laugh. So I actually discovered ultra tampax tampons, whoch are the biggest you can get, and they worked AMAZINGLY! I feel like an idiot for not trying them sooner! 

So af was the leasr of my issues today. I played ok the first round but did terrible the second. Also one of the guys I played with who is usually really good was playing poorly and he didn't hide it at all that he was pissed about it. Usually you have a really fun time but I didn't this time because this guy made things a bit awkward, plus I was in a bad moood playing so poorly. Usually a fun group pulls you out of the funk but I didn't have that. I was actually glad to be done playing, except that hubby's bro is in town and they were foing out after the tournament which means me on kid duty after being exhausted all day -.- Levin was grumpy and took awhile to get to sleep and Des was trying ro sneak in extra tv time...but ultimately he went to bed with toooo much trouble.

Blah i wish i could drink or smoke sometimes! Or i wish it wasn't so late, i'd have a nice soak in the tub.


----------



## Flueky88

CB that sounds like great progress!!

Texa sorry about missed temp. I hate when that happens at rhe worst time like to confirm O or tww in general.

Cppeace looking forward to it.

Gigs :rofl: I really did laugh out loud 3x over m mishap. I meant isn't but was rushed and accidentally wished you a horrible period. Sorry you didn't play as well as you hoped. Oh and I think it's a full moon. Maybe this has something to do with boys behaviours.


----------



## gigglebox

> I meant isn't but was rushed and accidentally wished you a horrible period.

:rofl: this made me laugh even harder hahahahhahahahahha

Seriously, thanks to these tampons it's been way easier than usual. I was raving about them to hubby. Maybe I should be a tampax spokesperson.


----------



## DobbyForever

Super busy but had to pop in and say :rofl: guess who on weekend 6 of skipping visitation texts me that they miss me is there a vomit emoji on this site?


----------



## Cppeace

:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Jezika

Ha CPP.

Wow Dobs, do you think hes being manipulative coz he knows hes in the sh*t or do you think he is being sincere?

CB ah your poor BIL. I agree that the improvement so far sounds great. What a fright, though. And your sickness reminds me of mine and how Id forgotten all about it, yet I now remember thinking at the time that I didnt want to be pregnant again because it was so bad (I have emetophobia so it was bad enough for me).

Gigs Im actually doing a tampon run tomorrow for the first time in years and, you know, I think Ill pick up some massive ones. I also may treat myself to some skinny ones so that I can accommodate whatever flow I have on any given day. Im envisioning creating a special tampon box  possibly satin-lined walnut  in which I can showcase my selection of tampons (the finest organic tampons, of course), much like a cigar case. Let me know when youre ready to go into business together.

Flueks, Im keeping FX that AFs continued absence bodes well.

Cant believe there are so many TTCers up in here again. Exciting times.


----------



## DobbyForever

He&#8217;s in the shit. Last ditch effort because he knows he&#8217;s a week away from child support services taking A&#8217;s support right out of his check and getting nailed for owing me over $7k and his behavior the last month so he&#8217;s trying to either weasel into my pants or trap me into reacting like a b*


----------



## shaescott

Gigs sorry disc golf didn&#8217;t go well :( I love super plus and ultra tampons because when I had a real period, the blood would go down the sides of the tampons and leak if they weren&#8217;t big enough, and those were the only sizes that were big enough. It wasn&#8217;t heavy flow, it was kinda light, I just have a wide set vagina or something. :rofl: if I end up doing BCPs, they will be my best friend lol. 
I kinda wish I could use natural family planning but I don&#8217;t trust myself tbh, plus the ladies on my mom&#8217;s side of the family have crazy fertility when not on bc, it&#8217;s like our bodies will sense sperm and ovulate, regardless of when in the cycle it is. Seems impossible, but apparently our ovaries don&#8217;t care. Thought I&#8217;d mention that cuz I know you support going off bc cuz of the side effects and stuff. 

CB hopefully BIL will get back function on the bad side. Anti-paralysis vibes his way. 

Was it Tex who has to throw a bridal shower for a bridezilla sister? I&#8217;m sorry you have to deal with that. I worry I&#8217;ll be a bridezilla because I can be a bit controlling about those kinds of things and I&#8217;ll just want everything to be perfect. Hopefully I&#8217;ll find a good balance and not make my friends hate me. 

Bdb did you tell your daughter? Did I miss that post?

Dobs wow what a dick. He definitely is desperate. 

Whoever I missed, I&#8217;m sorry, I read but finals are this upcoming week and I&#8217;m a bit preoccupied.


----------



## claireybell

Wow Dobs cant believe that! Hes probs having a realisation moment of &#8220;f********k&#8221; tough luck bud! Even if its about the money, just shows he has no real intent on being their for his little boy! Your an ace Mummy Dobs, your lil A is so lucky to have you! I hope u didnt reply his messages..!

Omg Gigs so has your period finished then?? Niiiice!! Sorry Des played up at bedtime, overtiredness & sugar usually to blame, Riley gets like it every now n then. 

Cpeace great your temp went back up ;) looking forward to seeing some tests tomorrow.. 

Oh Flueks.. it&#8217;s Sunday.. have you poas yet???

Eurghh Jez is really horrid atm, i should be thankful im not actually being sick i guess.. 

No further news about bil today but its early, if SO hears anything he&#8217;ll let me know

So me & my older sister went to see my younger sister perform in her Soul choir last night, kinda these new age choirs that go about & appear in shopping centres & all intergrate & start singing together, it was awesome! They sung all sorts from Killers &#8216;Human&#8217; to How far il go from Moana, i did get a lil teary lol


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i would love to see a live performance of anything. It's been a long time. Glad it was enjoyable!

Oh no af is far from out. I'm only cd3 and it lingers for 8-11 days, mostly due to a weird uterus. It doesn't shed lining at the same time; one side goes then the other. So i get a heavy period for a couple days that tapers off, then a break for a day, then a light period that tapers off. It's definitely odd and as far as I can tell a condition that is unique to my body. I've tried to internet search for anyone else that his this but no luck. I think i should be researched and be given money and have this type of uterus named after me. :rofl:
Then, Jez, we could easily fund the tampon box endeavor! Brilliant idea btw, the type of item ladies could showcase on their executive desks!

Tex are you the maid of honor?

Dobs he must think you're an idiot. I hope once his wages are garnished or he loses custody he just leaves y'all alone. I'm all for paternal rights but only if the father gives a shit which he clearly doesn't. He lost me at hospital no show.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I don&#8217;t think my uterus goes by side but my sister and I when having real periods, we have a few days of period, 12-24 hours of nothing, and then a few days of light period. It&#8217;s annoying, we learned not to believe it was over until it had been 2 whole days. I had 8-12 day periods. 

CB ooo I love live performances!


----------



## TexasRider

Yes I am the one throwing a bridal shower for my bridezilla sister. Its next Saturday. 

And No Im not the maid of honor. In fact Im not even in the wedding period... she didnt ask me to be in it.... she was like  i wouldnt want to be in anyones wedding at age 35 (which i am turning 35 in June) and if I ask you then I have to ask our brothers wife to be in it too and shes pregnant and Im like bitch no you dont Im your freaking sister and i do anything and everything for you that you ask me to. I deserve to be in this damn wedding 

Anyway so no Im not in it but her bridesmaids or her maid of honor never offered to throw her a shower so I was like... well i guess I will since no one else has volunteered my sis gave them my number and was like if you wanna help here is her number. Nope never heard from them.... Im still pretty salty about it....


----------



## gigglebox

Tex you're better than i. I would not be volunteering to help after being snubbed by not being in the wedding plus sis acting like a snob anyway. Or I'd give the maid of honor what for for dropping the ball on her one and only duty as MOH.

Shae that's interesting! Maybe you have the same thing going on! I have a small sub-septate division (septated being completely divided, sub being partially) so always atteibutes my issues to this. The reason i know my sides are out of sync is because i was misdiagnosed with a polyp and had surgery to remove it. When they got in there they discovered their mistake. Anyway they took pictures too and you coukd clearly see one side was nearly clear of lining and the other was thick. Pretty bizarre.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- thats pretty much everyones reaction when they ask me if Im in her wedding. They are like but youre her sister.. i didnt want to throw it but my mom was slightly worried about the shower and when she asked my sis about it my sis was like well no one has offered to do it yet... finally at the the end of March I stepped up since it was apparent her bridesmaids were flakes and had no intention of doing anything for a shower. I did have a cousin volunteer to help me. We did her bridal shower last year after her mom basically begged us to throw one cause no one else would. My cousins mother in law is a great decorator though so I put her on decoration duty among a few other things. So all I have to do between now and Saturday is make food on Friday and print off game sheets. Then show up Saturday to set up etc


----------



## Cppeace

Well that definitely is very nice of you Tex. She's being a butthead for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dammmmn Tex wtf kudos to you for being the bigger person though! I think the fact that none of her bridesmaids did it just really shows off her true character though. Hopefully when it&#8217;s said and done she appreciates you for what you do

Gigs hugs sorry. That&#8217;s such a bummer. My body keeps aching like i&#8217;ll Get my period but still nothing. Not complaining lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb keeping your bil in my thoughts hugs. And Moana songs get me every time the feels I joke its my 10% Polynesian ancestry instead of my hormones haha. I def ignored it. I had so many snarky replies but I know hes just trying to either get me to drop child support or make me blow up so he can use it in court. I already asked the supervisors again if he called, and they said no.

Jez lol at the showcase tampon box.

Kk only made it back those two pages (on my phone) and I need to shower while my mom has A for a few minutes


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, hope your bil will make a full recovery! 

Dobs, just shaking my head at ex. A$$ move from him, just testing you is my guess! Glad you are aware of his games. 

Jez, haha, I'll go into business with you. Hit up dragon's den in a few years ;)

Can't remember anything else now


----------



## TexasRider

She wont thank me. She expects it cause this is all about her and we should just do what she wants us to do... shes literally driving me and mom batshit crazy.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry Bridezilla is driving you nuts Tex! Maybe offer to make her a nice cup of tea or fave hot drink, slip her some lax lol! I kniw its tedious but the back n forth to the toilet will enlighten you :haha: so childish sorry lol! 

It appears BIL condition has deteriorated:( it seems he has a hole in his heart & an artery in his neck had ruptured which this in turn had caused his Stroke, the hospital cannot repair it either, they dont have the means to do so, this can only be done back here at home, whatever they&#8217;ve done atm is a temp fix but they won&#8217;t release him as hes not stable, he&#8217;ll need to cone home by air ambulance flight, he wont be able to work if he recovers but been told his condition is critical now & anything can happen:( SO is a mess, its awful.. obvs im so sad & upset but just feel useless! SO doesnt want to fly out either as if the worst happens he dont want to remember him being in that state.. eurghhhh! 

Pacific what cd are u on? Are u out of your fertile window now??


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb that is horrible! Prayers to him! Really hope they can get him somewhere to patch him up! Massive higs to SO.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry to hear that CB :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Tex oh geez that&#8217;s insane. That&#8217;s far beyond the understandable level of bridezilla, she&#8217;s just being mean and crazy at this point. Sounds like her bridesmaids either don&#8217;t care about her or don&#8217;t want to deal with her bridezilla-ness. You&#8217;re a saint for doing this for her. 

CB the laxative suggestion killed me, I love your brain :rofl:
I&#8217;m so sorry your BIL is deteriorating. It&#8217;s awful that they didn&#8217;t notice what caused the stroke earlier. They shouldve been looking harder considering his age. I hope he becomes stable enough to transport to a better hospital (we call it life-flight here, when a helicopter flies you to a higher level hospital for emergency treatment). 

Gigs it&#8217;s possible I also have the uterus thing but honestly I thought most people had the issue of period stopping for a 12-24 hours then coming back, so I figure mine isn&#8217;t an issue with my uterus. Although most people don&#8217;t have 8-12 day periods like me so idk.


----------



## Cppeace

Periods seem to be very individual things- also seem to be mostly genetic as well. I(after the first couple years) had 3-5 day periods. Rarely any major cramps. If there are any pausing in the flow it's generally only in the first day. The 2nd is always fairly heavy. The 3rd is medium to light and then either done or light. Both my sisters have similar length periods and my mom did as well. My baby sis has cramps worse but my mom rarely had any. :shrug:


----------



## Flueky88

Texas wow you are a saint. That's really immature of her. 

CB omg that's horrible :( I hope he can be stabilized. I wish they had discovered that in the beginning.

Dobby wow, he's crazy if he thinks your falling for that crap.

Pacific what's up in ttc for you?

AFM qtip test done this a.m. AF coming today or tomorrow. I know financially it's better for AF this cycle. I should be eligible for short term disability for maternity though on this soon to be cycle if I get bfp. So not a complete loss. Well got to finish getting ready have a good day everyone.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek sorry af is on the way. I felt kind of the same way this cycle, a little bummed but ultimately it's best to have a later due date. 

Did y'all see the ad for that movie "Tully"? I have a group of Mom friends that want to see it. I want to as well but it looks like it may be rough too watch, hit too close to home, and freak me out about another newborn! But it also looks hilarious. Definitely a tear jerker I'm betting...


----------



## claireybell

Havent heard much else yet about bil but they have started physio on his right side & hes doing well with that so feeling very optimistic, its just the neck artery thing, i googled about hole in heart & more often than not they are born with it.. it could be on his med record from when he had a previous accident years ago & just never knew about it, they want to do another mri this Sat & if hes improved then they are thinking about releasing him to get him home :thumbup: 

Oooh yes my friend messaged me asking if i wanted to see Tully next mobth, trailer looked great :) 

Sorry af is in the post Flueks:hugs:


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, ladies. It was a long, eventful weekend.

Cb- I'm so sorry your BIL took a turn for the worse :( Prayers he is able to make a full recovery.

Tex- You are definitely a better person than I am. I'd be very hurt if my sister didn't ask me to be in her wedding. 

Dobby- Your ex is an ass. I cannot stand men like that. 

Flueky- I'm sorry AF is on her way :hugs:

Shae- Yes, we told my DD1. She cried happy tears. <3


----------



## Cppeace

Well 10dpo , barely remembered to test lol
Test looking pretty negative so far.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm not seeing anything there but odd angle & bright pic plus on my phone. How's it looking in person?


----------



## Cppeace

Like I said, I didn't really see anything on it.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace fx for tomorrow!

Gigs I haven't seen the trailer. I'll have to check it out. MIL doesn't seem thrilled about baby sitting and my mom is hour away. DH works 2nd shift Monday thru Friday. 12 hrs on weekends. We haven't been to a movie theater since before V. Am looking forward to that again.

CB hoping for a speedy recovery so he can get home and have surgery.

Thanks everyone for sympathies. I'm honestly thinking I'll sit this month out. I found out today from hr benefits kick in june 1st. I really want std pay on my next leave. Plus, I'll earn more this time than last with std. 

I only have 1 person to train this week. Because she isn't an RN, I only do training with her this week. Work went well today. I feel like everything has fallen into place right when it was supposed to. Anywho, laundry and supper is awaiting :(


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, fx that bil will be released for a medical transport soon! Wishing all the best! 

Tex, you are a saint with that bridezilla. I like CBs idea of the laxative. 

As for my Cd... Who knows what day it is?? I think af should be due by the end of the week. I have lost track, better check my calendar so she's not a complete surprise. Haha


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey guys... long time no see! Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA parenthood is sooo hectic!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit!!!! I hope you return to write more than that! How are you? How is Ev? How is motherhood going?

Fluek blah you said the dreaded "L" word. Looks like my dressers puked laundry all over my room right now actually. I have two baskeys full of clean clothes just not put away, dirty clothes in piles on the floor...it's a mess. Life has been busy. I need a sitter and a solid two days to catch up with chores. Ahhh dreams.

Eeee PL will you be testing?


----------



## claireybell

Omg Pacific u need to test lol!! 

Kitty hey!!! Hope your ok.. how old is your lil one now? 

Having a real pg food moment this morning.. amoungst feeling sicky im eating noodles with stir fry mix veges, topped with grated cheese & mayo :haha: it tastes ok so i dont care.. im sure my tum will otherwise very shortly lol


----------



## claireybell

I say thos morning.. its 12:15 :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I&#8217;ve returned to say more just didn&#8217;t want to go on a massive post after being gone for so long!

Evie is good, she&#8217;s 8 months old and walking with furniture, don&#8217;t think it will be much longer until she&#8217;s running off! Been really hectic, hubby has decided he wants to renew our vows with a proper event since we didn&#8217;t have a wedding, so been a bit stressful with Evie, that and the house being built! Debating going back to work, may only go back 1 day a week.

How&#8217;s everyone??


----------



## claireybell

Wow 8 months & furniture walking eeeeeeep! Eyes in the back of your head ha ha! Aww i bet shes uber cute :) is there much left of house build? We haven&#8217;t finished ours yet, just the kitchen/snug lounge area to do but its stressy with lil ones about! 

When are u thinking of renewing Vows? How lovely <3

Im doing ok, 7 wks pg (unplanned no3) lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg renewed vows!!! I am so jealous! We had a proper wedding but it really felt like it was for everyone else. Don't get me wrong, it was beautiful and had my colors and the favors I wanted and everything very "me", but I didn't get ro enjoy the day of. It was hectic, J still have dress regrets, i was so nervous with a big crowed, i barely drank...just felt like I couldn't enjoy it. I'd love a redo with just very close friends and family. Ahhh dreams. Maybe one day...but first, a van. And i'd love an extension on the house, and these take priority :haha:

Anyway id you feel like sharing a pic i'd love to see evie! When is the house expected to be done?


----------



## kittykat7210

House should be finished by her birthday (if builders get a move on!) and yeh it&#8217;s stressful, sort of regretting doing it now with such a small baby but there we go haha! For our vow renewal we were thinking next year, give us time to settle in the house and everything, I think it&#8217;s really sweet he wants to give me a &#8216;wedding&#8217; he&#8217;s even replacing my rings for real ones! Don&#8217;t think we will go massive though, just family

Congratulations Clairey!! That&#8217;s so exciting!

Here&#8217;s Eves enjoying the sun anyway :)
 



Attached Files:







F3A36978-A131-4C07-A744-70836A7A7399.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## claireybell

Awww kitty shes sooo gawjus <3 & not at all jealous on vow renewals ha ha! How lovely to get all new sparkly rings, such a lovely thing! Makes me wanna get hitched now, that not gonna happen for a few yrs now!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs u should totally get vows renewed & get drunk at the Reception lol! Plus when the boys & baby no3 are that much older, it&#8217;ll be lovely! Kids love dressing up for family do&#8217;s ;)


----------



## Cppeace

Well cd 11 temp went up more (unusual this late)
Might see a shadow on this one


----------



## bdb84

I think I see something, Cp! :dust: 

:wave: kit. I'm a newbie around here. Your LO is beautiful. 

AFM I'm drained today. I had so much energy yesterday, got a lot of errands done, made dinner, and slept through the night. This morning I laid back down at 8:15 and slept hard until 10 and then forced myself to get up. All I want to do is lay back down when DD2 goes down for her nap.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit she is so cute!!! Girl clothes make me want a girl. They are so dang adorable! Ohh I love looking at jewelry! Any ring prospects you'd like to share?

Hmm co I see something but when I enlarge for a better look it gets grainy on my phone :-k

Cb oooh I love the idea of all the kiddos being involved <3 i want to do that now maybe in 5-10 years! Need time to afford a destination wedding for us all ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey BD, congrats on your pregnancy!!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit she is so cute!!! Girl clothes make me want a girl. They are so dang adorable! Ohh I love looking at jewelry! Any ring prospects you'd like to share?
> 
> Hmm co I see something but when I enlarge for a better look it gets grainy on my phone :-k
> 
> Cb oooh I love the idea of all the kiddos being involved <3 i want to do that now maybe in 5-10 years! Need time to afford a destination wedding for us all ;)

See I&#8217;m loving all the boy clothes at the moment!! Don&#8217;t want a second for a long time though! And I have looked at a few things but only really liked 1 engagement ring and 1 wedding ring but the wedding ring was too big in the picture but you get the idea but I&#8217;m not even sure they even go together :rofl:

How are your boys getting on?
 



Attached Files:







81FE9C0A-95B6-4C85-B624-17BA63AA2AD0.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## gigglebox

Ooooh is that a pear solitaire in ROSE gold?! Looooovvvvee I am so into rose gold right now


----------



## Jezika

Ooh I thought it was yellow gold but Im also obsessed with rose gold (and actually all gold, so really mixed metals). Glad you popped back in, Kitty. Evie is a beauty! I like the two rings together, esp of the band was in your proper size.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks, I thought they were pretty special! I am going to try and keep posting, I just got out of the habit and it kept getting out on the back burner! 

How are you jez?


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty awesome news on E cruising!! V started that at 10 months. She is beautiful and so is your ring!

Gigs, I would also love a sitter for 2 days to catch up on things and nap :)


CB in 1st tri I think any food is better than none. Seriously, sometimes all my dinner was some saltines or salt and vinegar chips (crisps). 

Cppeace I think I see it!! Oh I really hope that you and Tex get sticky bfps!

AFM, AF is here. CD 1. DH didn't really have much to say when I told him I want to prevent this cycle. 

I think I saw Vs top front teeth start to come in. Not 100% on this.

Omg she is throwing temper tantrums when I block her or stop her from doing something dangerous such as chew on electrical cords, etc. Her face turns red then she lets out a loud cry, and sometimes kind of thrashes/bounces out of frustration.

Definitely my daughter then. My mom said I mad her cry with my string will and tantrums. She couldn't reason with me. 

Job is going well, very happy I accepted this position. Had my first day educating without previous educator there.

Hmmm, not much else I can think of. Good night :)


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek Lev is in that stage too. Hos latest desire is to go outside. He basically wants to be outside all the time. I think he's bored with everything inside and wants to get into the stuff he's not supposed to now. He's over all the tous etc...he wants to be escorted to the grass and have his hands held while he attempts to walk, and occasionally sits to looks at the grass then get up and moves again. He is always gogogogogoogogo and I'm fairly certain he's going to be a leash kid. And if you stop him he throws a fit.

Anyway really glad to hear the job is going well! Were you intimidated without the other person there?

Boo about cd1 :(


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol sounds like we will both have rowdy toddlers. V is trying to climb too. It's alright though. 

Thank you. I definitely felt nervous this morning. I was quite nauseated on drive there but was better once I arrived. The nurse is super sweet and a fast learner so it was easy. "Large" groups will probably intimidate me some. 

It's okay about CD1. I know it's best financially but I'd be lying if I didn't say I wasn't a bit dissapointed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Will try my best running low on fumes

Kit love the pic of the rings and I agree Evie is so dang cute! I cannot believe how mobile she is! And while planning for renewing your vows may be stressful, I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll have a great time when the day comes.

Gigs I am with you! The only downside to no visitation is having no time to catch up on chores ugh I pretty much keep up with clean bottles, grocery shopping, and laundry (that gets washed and never put away).

Peace I think I see it but I&#8217;m not sure. FXed!

Fluek so glad the job is going well! Sorry about AF showing up. I&#8217;m the opposite I hate having someone else there haha. I hate being watched and judged even if I feel confident. And I hear you re every cycle makes you that much more prepared but still sucky

BD sounds like a case of the tired catching up with you. Hope you get some rest. You do so much! You go!

CB sorry to hear about your bil and sending more positive thoughts his way

Tex I agree you deserve a medal or a bottle of champagne just for you at the shower because man I couldn&#8217;t haha. 

PL I second everyone else when are we getting some testing?!

Only went back 3 pages then lost steam

AFM *in before a lot of complaining and whining, I literally am in sweatpants aka I give up*

I interviewed today for the transfer I mentioned before and she said I got it. Just have to wait on the paperwork to go through HR and get the official offer. Not looking forward to seeing my boss/ telling her because I do love her. There&#8217;s just so many reasons to go and go now, but I don&#8217;t know how to say any of it without sounding like an ungrateful a**.

Bummed out because I had to borrow money from my parents. Hoping ex brings a check to court so I can pay them back soon, pay off my credit card, put the money I borrowed from A back, and pay my attorney. Sigh.

I feel like A is far behind on his milestones and I feel like it&#8217;s somehow my fault. He used to say hi and wave and now he&#8217;s back to babbling with no words. He&#8217;s not pulling up on furniture just on my fingers. He doesn't crawl just drags himself everywhere. He still has no teeth. He chokes on stage 3/ real food to the point of throwing up every time. The only thing I feel good about is that I wash his helmet every day and I already see his head rounding out. And now he has this persistent runny nose so he chokes on the mucus at night and we&#8217;re both tired af.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- Tabs didnt get her first tooth till Christmas and she was born in March so the no teeth thing isnt abnormal. Sorry about the rest. I know how hard it is comparing your kid to others. I asked everyone about Tabs when she was about a year-18 months old. Do you think she could be autistic? Everyone said no and they lied straight to my face. I could see it and so could they. She didnt get diagnosed till 5 though. Super long wait list etc. not saying A is like that just that as parents we tend to be super focused on what our kid should or shouldnt be doing and sometimes we have no reason to worry. My nephew is nine months old and he doesnt talk or wave either. Just babbles. 

Thanks guys Im glad to know that everyone else thinks shes unreasonable. Shower will be over soon and then we can get a break till closer to wedding time... in my family I am what I call the responsible child meaning anything that needs to be done I generally end up doing it. If someone needs help I am the one they call etc. so thats how I ended up doing the shower. 

Temp went up some today so thats cool- if af comes it will be on shower day.. oh goody.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Cpeace i think i see a haze on that one, let us see if you retest again today :)

Flueks Nuala has terrible screaming fit tantrums & you cant reason with either, you cant even look at her as it sets her off lol! Its usually when she starting to get abit tired but im hoping (wishful thinking) that it eases up when babe arrives in Dec. Sorry af arrived :hugs: 

Tex i hope af stays away for the shower & gives you a lovely positive test this cycle! Have u had anymore random symptoms like the sore boobs? 

Dobby Riley didnt start really saying more words until he was nearly 1 & when he started day Nursery, he came on in leaps n bounds, my nephew didnt get his first tooth until he was 1 & he struggled with food because of it but he&#8217;s completely fine now & starts school Sept. i know its hard to not compare, i used to do it all the time.. sorry hes all snotty, all good for their immunity though.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Will try my best running low on fumes
> 
> Kit love the pic of the rings and I agree Evie is so dang cute! I cannot believe how mobile she is! And while planning for renewing your vows may be stressful, Im sure youll have a great time when the day comes.
> 
> Gigs I am with you! The only downside to no visitation is having no time to catch up on chores ugh I pretty much keep up with clean bottles, grocery shopping, and laundry (that gets washed and never put away).
> 
> Peace I think I see it but Im not sure. FXed!
> 
> Fluek so glad the job is going well! Sorry about AF showing up. Im the opposite I hate having someone else there haha. I hate being watched and judged even if I feel confident. And I hear you re every cycle makes you that much more prepared but still sucky
> 
> BD sounds like a case of the tired catching up with you. Hope you get some rest. You do so much! You go!
> 
> CB sorry to hear about your bil and sending more positive thoughts his way
> 
> Tex I agree you deserve a medal or a bottle of champagne just for you at the shower because man I couldnt haha.
> 
> PL I second everyone else when are we getting some testing?!
> 
> Only went back 3 pages then lost steam
> 
> AFM *in before a lot of complaining and whining, I literally am in sweatpants aka I give up*
> 
> I interviewed today for the transfer I mentioned before and she said I got it. Just have to wait on the paperwork to go through HR and get the official offer. Not looking forward to seeing my boss/ telling her because I do love her. Theres just so many reasons to go and go now, but I dont know how to say any of it without sounding like an ungrateful a**.
> 
> Bummed out because I had to borrow money from my parents. Hoping ex brings a check to court so I can pay them back soon, pay off my credit card, put the money I borrowed from A back, and pay my attorney. Sigh.
> 
> I feel like A is far behind on his milestones and I feel like its somehow my fault. He used to say hi and wave and now hes back to babbling with no words. Hes not pulling up on furniture just on my fingers. He doesn't crawl just drags himself everywhere. He still has no teeth. He chokes on stage 3/ real food to the point of throwing up every time. The only thing I feel good about is that I wash his helmet every day and I already see his head rounding out. And now he has this persistent runny nose so he chokes on the mucus at night and were both tired af.

Dobby ive missed you!!!! 

Dobs Im sure A is fine :hug: Evie may be up to date with her physical milestones, but her first tooth cut last week, she only babbles so thats no waving no clapping no words. She doesnt even feed herself! Baby led weaning went right out the window when she just sat there with her mouth open waiting for you to feed her (I resisted for 2 weeks!) Shes never so much as put a toy in her mouth!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs thanks ladies. Deep down I know he&#8217;ll but fine but ugh it stresses me out because now I feel like my milestone updates are like if he doesn&#8217;t do this by this age tell the doctor and he&#8217;s getting older and it freaks me out

Then I&#8217;m stressed about court I misunderstood the cps person and now I won&#8217;t have their report in for court and I might not get his records in time and i&#8217;m worried without it I can&#8217;t prove he is still abusivd towards A and he&#8217;ll get unsupervised visits


----------



## bdb84

Dobby- my niece will turn one in just two weeks and she still does not have her first tooth. All these kiddos are so different and reach milestones at different ages. Hell, DD2 didn't take her first step until she was 14 months old! 

My fingers are crossed for you that your ex does not get unsupervised visitation. He does not deserve it and I can absolutely understand your fear regarding that situation. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I don't see how if he can't be bothered with visiting now why would he be granted unsupervised visits? Really hope everything works out for you.

I think worrying about pur kids' milestones is natural. I worry about Lev too because he bables like crazy and says "mama" and "dada" but it's included in the babble, not with intent...so no real words yet from him and he'll be 1 in a few days. I was going to look up when is "normal" but I'm afraid it'll freak me out even more...even though I know they all do go at their own pace. Des also took about 14 months to walk and I was super freaked out about that, too. 

Anyway I'm really glad to hear the band is working! That must be a relief. At least something is going right! 

Ooh just had a thought, could you get something in writing from the doctors offices/hospital saying SO has not been attending appointment?


----------



## Cppeace

Temps remains above 98 but not seeing anything on the tests 12dpo


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about the neg tests Cpeace.. i thought i could see something on the cb one but obvs is diff irl, it could just be too early as some dont implant until after 10dpo which the hcg would still be rising :thumbup: keeping everything crossed for you hun :)

Riley wasnt walking until 13-14 months but thats early for boys as they&#8217;re usually lazy lol! My friends boy wasnt walking until 16 months!! 

Good shout on the Drs office idea with something in writing Gigs, def ask about it Dobs! 

Do you have anything nice planned for Lev&#8217;s 1st birthday Gigs?? Awww nearly 1 <3

Bdb how you feeling? I bet you skip all sickness! Not long until your 12wk scan eee!


----------



## Jezika

Posting and running but Dobs I wanted to share something I happened to come across this morning and saved for myself.
 



Attached Files:







B7EC72B0-8F54-49DB-888C-971303CE90FF.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## claireybell

That Insta post is spot on Jez


----------



## shaescott

Dobs is there any way you can postpone the court date? If you have evidence coming in that won&#8217;t be available in time, they might consider it? Also of course a note from the doctor. 

Love to all. Currently in a crappy fight with SO. Hopefully it&#8217;ll work out.


----------



## claireybell

Oh Shae im sure you guys will sort it out. if you need to vent, we are here :hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

Omg feeling nauseous and hungry at the same time but when I tried to eat a sonic burger- with no bun- i literally had to choke it down and keep my self from vomiting....i feel a little better now but not 100%. Still feel kinda shakey and gross. Its probably nothing but the last time i remember feeling this way during my tww i was very newly preggo wth Tabs and didnt know it till I tested after AF was due....


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh Tex killing me with your patience of steel lol

Peace sorry about the tears but you know the motto round here not out til the witch shows

Shae sorry about the fighting. Never fun. Hopefully it blows over soon and you get to the make up you know what lol

Hugs to everyone

Re court just trying to get a hold of the police records or A&#8217;s records but postponing is a non option. So just hoping those come in before Tuesday. My original request came back within twelve hours but they sent my records not his so called in and hoping they get it just as quickly with his


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Ugh Tex killing me with your patience of steel lol
> 
> Peace sorry about the tears but you know the motto round here not out til the witch shows
> 
> Shae sorry about the fighting. Never fun. Hopefully it blows over soon and you get to the make up you know what lol
> 
> Hugs to everyone
> 
> Re court just trying to get a hold of the police records or As records but postponing is a non option. So just hoping those come in before Tuesday. My original request came back within twelve hours but they sent my records not his so called in and hoping they get it just as quickly with his

I cant even believe theres a custody battle. I dont remember all the ins and outs but he hasnt been very supportive since even the beginning of the pregnancy. And I remember you saying he shouts in As face.


----------



## DobbyForever

California is so into paternal rights like giving a bad dad rights will make them a good dad/ a bad dad is better than no dad. Its so sick. The incident report from the police is ready for pick up and then hopefully I get the hospital records tomorrow. He finally asked for visitation the one weekend all three of my brothers are home and we had plans r_r sure its no coincidence its days after my you owe me $7k email and days before court. I really hope they see through him


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby praying court goes in yours and As favor. I'm sure they will be able to see through him. Congrats on the job!! Will it be more $$ too?

Please try not to compare milestones. They are all different and some do things super early. It took V forever to roll belly to back and sit unsupported. Then her mobility really took off. Teeth eruption timeline isn't very important. As far as stage 3s. V isn't too wild aboit them. She refused to eat the dinner one. I did get her to eat the strawberry banana one. She will eat eggs and other non pureed foods so I'm not concerned. She doesn't want to use sippy. She can hold it but she doesn't feed herself except for finger foods.

Texas, please test tomorrow!!! Ah I'm getting so excited for you :)

Cppeace sorry about bfns :(

Shae hope you are SO get over this spat.

I just had a brain fart. Going to nap before DH gets home :)


----------



## TexasRider

I honestly have zero tests at home lol 

Quick reply will do more later


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Tex go get some!

Fluek no same district, same job just at a different school. My current school has a proficiency rate of 40% then one I am transferring to is at 90%. They won&#8217;t even give us a raise. I won&#8217;y Be shocked if people strike soon. We&#8217;re in mediation


----------



## claireybell

I really hope he doesnt get visitation Dobs, keeping everything crossed for you both, cant imagine how stressful & upsetting this all is! When is court date?? 

Omg Tex yes go buy a test lol im excited for you eeeeee!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks - brain fart :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Tuesday. He&#8217;ll get visitation just by asking. My main hopes are for it to not be every weekend and for it to be supervised. Same with legal though they would be insane to give that to him: he never shows for anything, he assaulted a hospital worker, and he calls our pediatrician a brown terrorist because she immigrated from Afghanistan. He&#8217;s hinted at trying to change the physical custody agreement, and I just laugh. That CPS report would go a long way so we&#8217;ll argue what we can but end of day I just is up to the judge.


----------



## claireybell

If he did get visitation i reckon it def would be supervised esp with his history that they are aware of, usually its every other wknd so both parents get some time at wknds with them esp as if both parents work.. really hope they&#8217;ll wash their hands of him & it all goes in your favour hun! & he&#8217;ll be forced to pay your child payments in full! Its alot of $&#8217;s he owes you!! Grrr it infuriates me


----------



## claireybell

How u feeling Tex??


----------



## claireybell

Cpeace has af stayed away - anymore Tests your end?? :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes I want to see tears from peace and Tex! :)

Yeah but the supervisors report was that he was perfectly fine with A but thats because he was being watched and reported. I hope they see that he is still abusive when he thinks he can get away with it but idk


----------



## Cppeace

Temp plummeted this morn, No AF yet but decided not to test with that drop. We shall see if it shows today or by morn.


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh sorry peace- thats what Im waiting on too. I know that if Im gonna start my AF then I will have the temp drop of doom the day before...


----------



## Cppeace

my temp is variable sometimes no drop, sometimes drop day before sometimes day of... :shrug: in almost 3 years I've seen pretty much every pattern at this point.


----------



## gigglebox

Blah cpp sorry for the neg tests and temp drop :(

Dobs fx everything works pit for the best for A. Have you told your direct supervisor about the transfer yet?

Tex oooooh fingers sooooo tightly crossed for you! When is af due?


----------



## claireybell

Oh Cpeace so sorry temp dropped right down.. :hugs: it may suprise you yet & randomly jump back up so fx :) 

Fx you get to test tomorrow or Saturday Tex - af you will stay away!!


----------



## TexasRider

Af should be due Saturday if i have a 14 day lp this time. Ive had a 15 and 16 day lp before so we shall see.


----------



## shaescott

CP sorry about temp drop

Dobs I also hope theyll see his true colors in court

Thats all I can really remember, sorry. Had my A&P final today. It felt like it went really well. 

Fight with SO was resolved. 
And as Dobs said, it did indeed result in some make up :sex: lol 

Though the :sex: was not what it couldve been because we had to stop and finish manually, hes been having awful abdominal pain. This happened two months ago, it was so bad he went to the hospital both times. First time they said he had a stomach bug and sent him home. This time they did a CT and blood work and his entire gastrointestinal tract is inflamed, his white count is elevated, and when I do that thing where I tap on his stomach lightly through my other hand, it hurts him. They want him to see a GI doctor. My mom is concerned about ulcerative colitis, which possibly connects to his other chronic pain issue with his bones and joints and muscles, he could possibly have ankylosis spondylitis as well, the two diseases often go together. Well see I guess.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh i&#8217;m Spotting. I&#8217;m not ready to have my first PP period


----------



## claireybell

When will he see the GI specialist Shae- will he need referring from Dr first? Hope hes ok.. glad you guys sorted it out though :) 

Eurhhhh first af! It may be suprisingly light Dobs, my ones were after bf&#8217;ing


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> CP sorry about temp drop
> 
> Dobs I also hope theyll see his true colors in court
> 
> Thats all I can really remember, sorry. Had my A&P final today. It felt like it went really well.
> 
> Fight with SO was resolved.
> And as Dobs said, it did indeed result in some make up :sex: lol
> 
> Though the :sex: was not what it couldve been because we had to stop and finish manually, hes been having awful abdominal pain. This happened two months ago, it was so bad he went to the hospital both times. First time they said he had a stomach bug and sent him home. This time they did a CT and blood work and his entire gastrointestinal tract is inflamed, his white count is elevated, and when I do that thing where I tap on his stomach lightly through my other hand, it hurts him. They want him to see a GI doctor. My mom is concerned about ulcerative colitis, which possibly connects to his other chronic pain issue with his bones and joints and muscles, he could possibly have ankylosis spondylitis as well, the two diseases often go together. Well see I guess.

Oh shame! Im so sorry! Thats the bowel form of crohns. I know how painful that can be and how bad it is, the good thing is that treatment is amazing and can mean they can live basically pain free if they avoid a few things. Id avoid onions/sweet corn/mushrooms/spice because they are what cause the most pain as they are the hardest foods to digest.


----------



## gigglebox

Teally kit? Onions and mushrooms?! I am so surprised to read that, i had no idea they are difficult to digest. 

Shae I hope whatever the issue is, there is a way for him to get relief! Glad y'all made up.

Dobs hope your first ppp is easy. Mine was brutal, but I didn't make it as long as you pumping so hopefully that makes a difference for the better. Just in case, stock up with some very absorbent pads...


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Teally kit? Onions and mushrooms?! I am so surprised to read that, i had no idea they are difficult to digest.
> 
> Shae I hope whatever the issue is, there is a way for him to get relief! Glad y'all made up.
> 
> Dobs hope your first ppp is easy. Mine was brutal, but I didn't make it as long as you pumping so hopefully that makes a difference for the better. Just in case, stock up with some very absorbent pads...

Yeh, both hubby and SIL have crohns and have to avoid these foods or they get really bad pain!


----------



## claireybell

Sweetcorn being hard to digest - is this why we see it in our poop? Lol! I know that&#8217;s childish to ask but it would make sense.. White Onion gives me terrible gut ache & trots its weird, red onion is lesser.. 

Everything seems to be triggering my teary hormones today & sometimes nothing! Was just driving back from shops & thought how lovely n sunny it is & how this is first time il be pg all through summer into Winter - then i got all upset :haha: HORMONES HAHA!


----------



## bdb84

:wave: 

Cpp- I'm sorry about the temp drop :( You aren't out yet, though! Fx

Tex- you have so much self control when it comes to testing! :dust:

Cb- how is your BIL doing? 

Dob- I get so frustrated at the court system. Each case should be independent of all others. If A was a devoted, loving parent, I'd be all for him having equal rights to his child, but it's obviously not the case and I hate that you are having to deal with this. :hugs: A deserves so much better, but thank goodness he has you!


----------



## bdb84

AFM- I'm feeling good for the most part. I am having a bit more bouts of slight nausea, but I truly feel silly even beginning to complain about those because they are so fleeting. My next appt/scan is the 23rd. It feels forever away. I just want everything to check out perfectly so I can truly embrace this pregnancy. I'm very hopeful and feel like everything is okay.. but there's always going to be a small bit of doubt because terrible things happen. 

DH is about to begin night shift on a turnaround tomorrow and he won't have any days off until the job is complete. Maybe a month or so. The extra money will be nice so we can begin saving for this baby.


----------



## TexasRider

Drop of doom today. Still above cover but AF should be here in a couple of days at the latest


----------



## claireybell

Oooh another 2 & a bit wks then Bdb til scan hehe!! I have weeks left yet uhhh! Glad your only getting slight fleeing bits if nausea & not full bout, i feel terrible 24/7 atm, i know i shouldnt complain but i hate feeling sick Lol! 

BIL is doing tons better thankyou :) he has an mri scan today to see whats going on & looking for improvement! They&#8217;ve said the artery/vein rupture in the neck was due to an old looking blood clot that suddenly just got blocked & when it ruptured a tiny bit of clot went to his brain, but his physios doing well & speech is loads better, its the vein thing they are worried about with flying so it stands on how the mri looks today.. they given high doses of blood thinners & de-clotters so all is good on that front :) he sent a pic of himself to SO couple days ago & looked all cheery in his wheelchair which was lovely to see <3


----------



## claireybell

Its not a huge drop in temp Tex, never lose faith hun :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Tex that&#8217;s a barely halfway drop, half hearted at best, stay positive :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the well wishes and info regarding my SO, ladies. I appreciate it. 

Just got out of my history final. My brain is a bit broken after all those finals. Currently packing up my room to go home for the summer. I&#8217;m supposed to be out by 5. Wish me luck.


----------



## claireybell

Pack pack pack my lovely! Have a well deserve drinky this eve as your exams are done :)


----------



## gigglebox

Congrats on finishing your first year shae! Celebration time!!!

Tex fx is doesn't go any lower. If you aren't preggers I am wuite curious about the odd symptoms...???


----------



## claireybell

Gigs what cd you on at mo??


----------



## gigglebox

Cd8 here. Very boring time lol.

Forget who asked about Lev's 1st bday but we are having a harry potter themed party in his honor next weekend :thumbup:
I'm really struggling for a menu so if anyone has ideas let me know, especially for an HP themed finger food side dish! The menu so far is mini meat pies, fruit salad, and oreo balls (all renamed to be HP themed). I'm going to attempt butterbeer too!


----------



## gigglebox

Also side comment my friend back home had her baby today! I'm so happy for her but seeing the baby pics makes me terrified of an infant again! I think about trying to run errands with both kids and omg...and then i think about what cb said, everything will be different in 9 months! Then i'm back on board lol

But omg Lev is such a crazy baby!!! He is off the walls all the time! Diaper changes have become such a challenge, he is constantly trying to turn over and stand up. So night and day frim Des who was so easy in comparison, never so much as tried to roll on the table. Lev stands on it at least once a day!


----------



## TexasRider

My AF started this afternoon ugh....


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, right there with you. Logan is constantly trying to stand up on the change table. However if his hands are occupied with something of interest he'll be occupied for about 30 seconds. 

L has also found out that he has something to play with inside his diaper. We are back to him sleeping in 1 piece pyjamas or else he compromises the front of the diaper bad enough that he pees over it at night.. ugh. Daytime isn't bad. 

Did I mention this kid is always on the go, unless he's sleeping. I am worried how I'll manage through first trimester! 
As for AF, should be due in the next few days. I have my papsmear next week too. Might have to cancel that one if that's af time!

Cb, glad to hear bil is doing better, any talk yet on when he's coming home?

Shae, congrats on getting the first year over!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs take a look at this link i hope it opens.. got some great harry potter party food ideas :) 

https://www.goodtoknow.co.uk/food/food-latest/harry-potter-snack-ideas-108882

Pacific have u tested yet? Lol! No news on when bil will be home.. :( Is L a good night sleeper? 

Oh Tex im so sorry af arrived hun.. really thought this may of been your month <3 

Oh ladies - Pampers nappy pants or diaper pants! For wriggly babies that wont stay still for butt changes, my friend uses them on her 10 month old, she swears by them & they dont leak, when they start wriggling aroubd just whip them up the body over their bum - done! :) 

Shae i hope u had some celebratory drinkies last night hehe


----------



## claireybell

If the link dont work Gigs, google harry p party food ideas, they probs have a us link that works just the same :)


----------



## gigglebox

Tex noooo! Why all the symptoms I wonder? Maybe conception happened but implantation went awry?

Cb thanks for the link! Looks like mostly desserts though :( i'll be "pinteresting" more food later. So no better news about BIL :/ but his improvement sounds so good!

Pl lev& log sound like two peas in a pod. I told hubs yesterday once Lev get his balance better with walking, he'll be running. This kid is gogogo alllllllllll the time. His latest thrill is protesting naps by gleefully speed crawling around his crib.

Grrr so frustrated this morning...had terrible sleep between husbands snores and Lev's nightly wake up. THEN hubs' alarm went off at SIX! Wtf???!!! He doesn't even set it that early on week days so i have no idea wtf that was about! I woke him up to turn it off and he just hit f'ing SNOOZE! Turned it off and again rolled over and instantly passed back out -.- NOT AMUSED. I am so tired and was really looking forward to NOT waking up to an alarm this morning! 

I am f***ing cranky.


----------



## bdb84

:hugs: Tex. I'm so sorry. 

Gig- for me, going from 1-2 was the hardest. I do attribute a good portion to that due to the fact that DD1 was so clung to me. Exclusively nursed (would never take a bottle of pumped milk) and never slept. 

Then DD2 came along and she was, seriously, the most happy, content baby. The transition from 2-3 wasn't nearly as hard as I was expecting, and that's also coming from someone who had a full-time two parent household for kiddos 1 & 2, to just a one parent full-time household with my third. 

I do notice a huge difference in the noise level and chaos level when DSS is here. Idk if it's going from 3-4, or if he's just not fully used to our rules and routines here.. but the chaos and noice level increases ten-fold. He's a very well mannered child, so it's not like he's hard in that aspect.. but he's just a very LOUD little boy. :haha: And his forte is creating as big of a mess as possible. Lol. 

Anyways, I'm rambling. 

Last night DS spent the night with a buddy, DD1 went to my sister's house (along with my sister's MIL) to make mickey mouse ears for today's Disney on Ice, and DD2, DH and I went to a crawfish boil for a couple of hours. I'm very excited to take the girls to Disney on Ice this afternoon. They're going to enjoy it so much. DS has zero desire to go this year so he's going to stay behind with my dad (my mom is going with us) and have some 'boy time'.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs so sorry about the early morning alarm. I would&#8217;ve been furious. Love that you&#8217;re doing a Harry Potter themed party!!! I assume the food is more for the adults considering it&#8217;s for a 1 year old? If so, maybe try foods they had at the feasts for the savory dishes rather than trying to give everything clever names? Both ways are cute though of course. 

Thanks for the congrats, everyone! Didn&#8217;t end up having a drink last night because of a headache though :( my mom had got me mango Smirnoff ice and everything. Oh well, maybe tonight.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh if you can get gold paper plates and things that would be cool as in Harry Potter it&#8217;s all served on gold platters!


----------



## gigglebox

That would have been cool and probably cheaper! I got themed plates & cups w/ the house crests on them :/


----------



## shaescott

Birthday parties for kids are so expensive. Looking back, I had a party where basically my whole class was invited (25 kids or so) and we went to a bowling alley and had pizza and cake. Imagine paying for bowling and shoe rentals and pizza and cake for 25 kids. That&#8217;s so much. When I got older I&#8217;d bring a few friends (2-5) to six flags with me, and generally a few would be covered by my and my mom&#8217;s season pass as they have coupons for bringing friends free. It would always be in May or June instead of near my actual birthday because April was always a super busy month for my family. I feel like I&#8217;ll want to give my kid the super awesome birthday parties though, but I&#8217;ll likely compromise with a mid-level party because of money. I totally support moms who go either way, expensive or cheap as hell, because on one hand it&#8217;s your baby&#8217;s birthday and on the other hand MONEY.


----------



## claireybell

Could make a pumpkin quiche or something? Savoury scones with funky food colouring :) 

Its been so hot today, we been in garden most of day, Nuala loved her little paddling pool, been slathering her in spf50 all day & suprisingly no burns which is fab! I got abit pink & i was wearing sunblock aswell.. probs not as often as the kids though, my bad! We had a bbq & i could pnly eat certain things, everything tastes like guff atm lol 

Bdb i hope your enjoying disney dancing on ice today sounds like fun :) 

Ooooh Shae mango Smirnoff ice.. oooh never heard of those flavours only Lemon, yummy! Hope your headaches gone


----------



## claireybell

Happy 10wks Bdb :)


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;m so mad, I wrote out a post and was so exhausted I forgot to hit post. Whatever, it wasn&#8217;t important.


----------



## shaescott

Apologies in advance for my crazy hormonal self-centered attitude:

Pretty sure I&#8217;m finally PMSing, cuz I don&#8217;t normally get so angry doing dishes I end up yelling at my dad ranting about it and then eating chocolate ice cream afterwards. I&#8217;m more calm now. I was pissed cuz my mom offered to make me dinner when I was coming home from college on Friday and then she left a million dishes in the sink and left to visit my grandfather and told my dad that I had to do the dishes. If I&#8217;d known I would get to do the entire sink of dishes I would have said NO DO NOT MAKE ME DINNER. I could&#8217;ve made something using two small bowls, one spoon, and one knife, but she used a large pot, a strainer, a casserole dish, a million utensils, several dishes, and I just UGH. I shouldn&#8217;t be this pissed about it. There&#8217;s got to be something going on hormonally. 
I think I&#8217;m definitely gonna go on the pill cuz I can&#8217;t stand the random long cycles anymore. I just can&#8217;t do it, it&#8217;s driving me insane.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae eat more chocolate; it always helps. Sorry to be disagreeable but hey, what's a few dishes? Your mom probably thought she was doing you a favor and didn't see dishes as a big deal. Hope dinner was at least yummy and dishes didn't cut into other plans.

Mmmmcb bar b q sounds fun! Ahh I gotta get a pool for Lev to splash in now that the weather is getting nicer. We have a couple but the ducks use them! 

Went to an estate sale today; they were at the tail end so everything was heavily discounted and I got a pretty piece of jewelry, 10k gold with a diamond, for $24! Saw similar thing on ebay for around $200. Debating if i want to keep it or resell on ebay for profit :-k

Also battling anxiety again. Uggghhh it ebbs and flows but it's driving me mad, wish i knew how to kick it for good! Especially since it seems like I may be gearing up for early ovulation again. Don't want to feel like this whilst ttc!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, you&#8217;re right, it&#8217;s just dishes. It&#8217;s just that I hate doing dishes, which she knows, and it took me at least half an hour to get through all of them. I know I&#8217;m being a brat, I just feel mad about little things lately. It&#8217;s stupid, I know. I don&#8217;t mean to be ungrateful, but my mind has, well, a mind of it&#8217;s own right now, and I just can&#8217;t control it well. 

(Going back and editing at the end of writing this post to say I&#8217;m sorry in advance for the mental illness rant that&#8217;s coming.) 

It&#8217;s like, do you ever just feel so irrationally upset or angry and you know it&#8217;s irrational but you can&#8217;t stop that feeling and you can&#8217;t get it under control? It&#8217;s like that, but all the time. Honestly I&#8217;ve been forgetting my depression meds, and moodiness is something I notice when I forget to take it. I had been taking it perfectly at night to practice for bcps but it would keep me up at night so I started taking vitamins instead at that time. And I just never found another time for it. I feel like a 13 year old again honestly, like the way my head wants me to behave reminds me of how I was as a hormonal bratty middle schooler. It&#8217;s awful. It makes me wonder whether that behavior was solely from hormones or whether there were general chemical imbalances as well. It seems that when I stop taking them (never on purpose, just forgetting like an idiot), I don&#8217;t really get depressed, I get moody, and my misophonia gets worse. It might be because I&#8217;m never off it for a very long time before I realize I&#8217;ve been forgetting it and get back on it, but idk. 

But what happens is, I get set off very easily. Little things just make me so angry and upset, and certain trigger noises make me super angry and upset as well. The sound of someone typing on a keyboard makes me want to either yell at the person to stop, cry because I can&#8217;t escape the sound, or both. Most of the time when a noise is bothering me, it&#8217;s an eating sound. My family is somehow the worst. My mom chews with her mouth open and just typing that gave me horrific imagery of her eating, which is not something that should happen and not something that should make me want to cry, but it is. My dad and my sister manage to make everything sound crunchy as well. In dining halls or cafeterias I rarely ever have that problem, maybe because of all the background noise, maybe because my family doesn&#8217;t know how to eat like civilized human beings. Could be both. Even thinking about trigger sounds upsets me, it&#8217;s so annoying and seems so stupid. When they show people eating on tv shows and they aren&#8217;t chewing quietly with their mouth closed, I sometimes need to speed through it because I don&#8217;t want to freak out. Once my sister was eating chips in the car and I legit had a panic attack. It&#8217;s kinda crazy. I get actual fight or flight responses to those trigger sounds, it&#8217;s insane and I hate it. I either get angry or I look for an escape route, and if I&#8217;m looking for an escape route and I can&#8217;t find one, after a while I end up crying and/or freaking the f*ck out. 

Anyway, this likely sounds like me making a mountain out of a molehill, which it is, it 100% is. But when I&#8217;m off my meds, I have very little control over it. I just get so angry and/or upset, and I don&#8217;t want to feel that way, but it&#8217;s hard to stop that feeling. All I can actually do is prevent myself from lashing out at people, which I&#8217;m only successful at like 80% of the time. I try to breathe, I try to ignore sounds and block it out, but it&#8217;s extremely difficult for me. And then I think &#8220;it feels like there&#8217;s something wrong with me&#8221;, and I have to remind myself that yes, there is something wrong with me, and I know that. Having mental illness isn&#8217;t my fault, but not remembering my medications is my fault, and since that&#8217;s what I have most control over, I need to do better. 

I still feel really mad at myself sometimes because I can&#8217;t control it. I am the kind of person who needs to be in control, so not being in control of my own feelings drives me insane. I honestly can&#8217;t find the right words to describe how shitty it feels to not have a normal level of control. At the same time, I feel so lucky that I don&#8217;t have schizophrenia or something like that, I could have it so much worse. And I&#8217;m sure several of you have major depressive disorder/clinical depression but I&#8217;m not sure the crazy mood thing is as common. I also feel kinda weird talking about mental illness because when I was in the little chapel choir with like 8 people in it at my college I mentioned depression and the person who ran it (a student) sent out an email saying that discussion about mental illness was making some members uncomfortable and to please refrain from these discussions. I honestly wanted to punch her in the face. It was so obvious she was talking about me, and I never went into detail about my depression or mental illness like I am here, just a very brief mention or two. I quit pretty shortly after. Should&#8217;ve known something was wrong with those people when one of them was lying on the floor acting sad and I asked if she was depressed and she was like &#8220;we don&#8217;t use the D word.&#8221; Like, it&#8217;s not a dirty word...????

Can you tell I&#8217;m still very bitter and angry about that situation? :rofl: I hold grudges so bad, I need to let that shit go. 

I&#8217;m so sorry that this has been such a long selfish post. Anyone who actually reads through all of that rambling mess is a saint, honestly.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: so sorry shae, I had no idea you had it that bad. Totally relatable though...and actually helped me to read it right now since I'm dealing with the anxiety crap which I also recognize as irrational, but there is sometimes no way to stop it from coming on and it's very difficult to het under control. I have anxiety meds I coild take but they are a no no if you're pregnant and I'm terrified if i get pregnant anything residual in my system may mess up baby. This is reinforced by the fact that I took it early the cycle I got pregnant with ds1 and i had a complicated pregnancy. It's probably completely coincidental and in my rational thought i know that, but irrationally I feel like I it could be my fault so I'm trying to deal without meds...but dang it's hard! 

The other thing is when I deal with bouts of this crap from time to time (including depression), I KNOW it will go away so it's kind of a matter or waiting it out...also fully acknowledging when things feel fine and good so I know it's possible to feel "normal" again (because when you're in the bad headspaces, it's easy to feel like it'll never end).

Not sure if any of that helps but there ya go.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks Gigs. When I&#8217;m on my meds I&#8217;m almost totally normal in that respect, thank god. I forget what I&#8217;m like without them until I forget to take them and I&#8217;m like &#8220;oh shit&#8221;


----------



## Jezika

Big hugs to you, Shae and Gigs. It makes me sad that your choir group effectively banned talking about depression. Thats exactly what keeps it stigmatized and people suffering more than they have to. Half the reason its uncomfortable to talk about is because people feel silly or ashamed or like theyre alone in their suffering, when in fact so many people would be able to relate if we acruallt talked about it. Id be tempted to email them with some friendly advice to this effect.

Shae the misophonia sounds very difficult (I just read this back and pardon the pun, genuinely). Tbh Id never heard of it before you mentioned it, but SSRIs (if thats what youre taking) do reduce aggression as well as stress and anxiety, so I guess it makes sense that youd feel less irritable when taking them. I can definitely relate to angry overreactions to thing. Sometimes when more than a couple of minor things go wrong, I feel myself becoming completely consumed by rage. Like if I drop a piece of food several times and then spill something on my shirt or cant untangle my keys, I want to scream at the top of my lungs and smash something. It takes everything in me not to be destructive, but I have screamed in the past and sworn a lot. Like you say, it is very frustrating not to have control over my emotions in those moments. Luckily I calm down quickly, but in the moment I feel totally unhinged.

Gigs, thats great that you tell yourself you have to just ride it out and to highlight the good times. It can so often feel like whatever state of mind we are in is permanent. I have some mild undercurrents of anxiety a lot of the time (social anxiety and worrying about little things and the future) but I think my main issues are the anger thing above and falling into patterns of negative thinking, esp lately related to finding time to study, then it makes me feel incompetent, panicky and despairing, and consequently way less productive. I know its irrational and Ive felt like this a hundred times and still always ended up finishing my work and doing well, yet I still consistently catastrophize to the extent that Im convinced Ill have to drop out of school, repay my scholarship and be in debt... even though the other part of my brain KNOWS that it will be fine. This is why I dont think cognitive therapies would work on me; I KNOW Im being irrational. I do think knowing that other people struggle with things like this helps me. 

What are you anxious about?


----------



## gigglebox

Dying. I'm worried thta every little ache is a sign of a terminal issue. Right now it's the damn cramping in my upper abdomen which is likely my liver, and probably residual issues from my mono which, per ct scan, affected both my spleen and liver. But i had the ct scan about 5 weeks ago and everything looked good, so my rational thinking knows this is most likely related stuff. I mean the pain is in the same spots it was then and it's also intermittent and a lot less than it was. Irrational thinking believes it's something new and catastrophic.

I can completely relate to KNOWING the irrational thought is irrational.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I take Zoloft and Wellbutrin. I think Zoloft is an SSRI? I totally relate to little things just adding up and then snapping. Its happened to me as well. Always when Im off my meds haha whoops I suck at taking them, Im a terrible adult :dohh:


----------



## Flueky88

Sad what a stigma mental health is. I hope one day this will change. 

I feel like what anxiety I get is normal. It doesn't impair my life. I've been sad and I've felt depressed. Try to "fix" what's causing the depression though. I'm blessed that I don't have a chemical imbalance. Lots of empathy to those that do.


Gigs, maybe this "early" O is your new normal.

I'm sorry I've been a bad poster. My feelings were a bit hurt as a "friend" at work said they thought I made a mistake taking this position and that previous was leaving it for a reason. I had spoke with her about why and it wasn't that she didn't like it, but that she was doing stuff in audit in well and her audit job had gotten very busy. So anyways, he's gotten his master's with focus on education but hasn't really done anything with it. I know he's just jealous because he feels he's the most qualified, but I was picked i think in large for my knowledge and excellent charting skills. Anywho, sorry for my rant.

DH and I went on a date Saturday night. Saw Avengers movie :) 

Sunday busy with housework, watching V.

Busy day at work. Also, rumors going around at DHs job of going to a 3 day work week as they are slowing down. Hoping it's 12 hour shifts. So far it's unofficial though.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I agree about the stigma. So many people have mental health issues, not talking about it is a disservice to ourselves. 
Some level of anxiety is normal, like you said, and everyone experiences anxiety at some point in their life. I feel for those with anxiety disorder though. Make sure if it ever starts impairing your life that you get help. I&#8217;m glad you haven&#8217;t had to yet. 

AFM I got my period this morning. I&#8217;m so nauseous suddenly, I was fine until around 7, and I wasn&#8217;t able to eat dinner because of it. Probably from my period, ugh


----------



## gigglebox

Shae could part of your anger/emotional stuff just be pms?

Fluek wtf. Not really a friend is it? Terribke to tell you you've made a mistake with no real conviction. And after you've taken the position...as michelle tanner would say, "how rude." Bit like telling someone they shouldn't have gotten a tattoo...like ok thanks that's not at all helpful. I hope you're not doubting your choice. I *do* hope you're questioning that person's intentions.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs definitely. But I think it&#8217;s a mix of both. I don&#8217;t normally lash out nearly this much with PMS, though I do get emotional.

ETA: I echo gigs on the &#8220;friend&#8221;


----------



## bdb84

Fluek- Not a very good friend :( I'm so sorry. You seem perfect for the job. 

How was the Avengers movie, btw? 

Regarding mental health- yes, the stigma is very real. I've spent half of my life trying to get my younger brother the help he needs, but he refuses. He'd rather self medicate than admit that there's an issue :( I'm firmly convinced he has severe clinical depression. I begged my parents to force him into help before he was a legal adult, but at the time my parents were ignorant to mental health and took it as a jab at their parenting that there was something going on with him beyond their control. 

AFM- Just trucking along. Nothing new to report. There's a lot going on this month regarding end of school activities, birthday parties, my 12wk appt/scan and DD1's ballet recital.


----------



## DobbyForever

No offense just not in the mood to talk mental health. My brother is having a depressive episode so just not into it. Big hugs to you ladies and I hope you find tranquility soon.

Bdb I noticed that people who like it are vested in the marcel universe but aren&#8217;t true comic fans like me. I&#8217;ve seen the more recent movies and I enjoy analyzing movies, but I never read the comics. It was good. But not amazing. But people who don&#8217;t particularly like it haven&#8217;t seen most movies or just never cares much for the MCU

Fluek booo I second everyone on this frenemy


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb 10 weeks already?! Craziness. 

Dobs is there a particular marvel series you follow? Do you watch any of the shows? I watched runaways but wasn't really into it. Last show I really liked was Jessica Jones.


----------



## claireybell

Lazy poster here! Feeling lethargic & yukky bleughhhhhh! 

Omg Flueks wth??! A friend should be supporting you whatever you work/life choices should be! Clearly theres a pissed off jealous streak there but you were the more obvs choice of who suited the role & dont you doubt yourself :hugs: 

Live the marvel/dc films but never read the comic books, have to say i love Wonder Woman lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae Im really sorry about the issues you are having, and hope it is resplved/better soon. :hugs:

Got my wedding set today, not that its inportant! Question is do I start wearing it straight away or do I wait for our vow renewal? Or do I be extra cheeky and just wear the solitaire right now like Im engaged :rofl:? So many choices!!
 



Attached Files:







E82098CA-DDEB-4A93-9115-493DBC3541CA.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## gigglebox

Oooooh kit i's be rocking the whole set now! Although it would be nice to save it for the renewal...tough choice. It's very pretty!

Afm officially melting down. Like crying out of fear something is majorly wrong. I know I'm being irrational but I'm home all day with a baby and hust have so much time to sit and obsess. I bit the bullet and made an appointment with my dr on friday. 

I'm having huge doubts about ttc right now and I don't feel comfortable either going for it this month (in case something IS wrong) nor not ttc (in case NOTHING is wrong and i wasted a cycle and regret it next week). I'm fairly certain I'm fertile now. Blahhhh.


----------



## shaescott

Bdb sorry about your younger brother. Regarding trying to help someone but not being able to because they refuse help... My SO&#8217;s uncle is schizophrenic and refuses to take his medication and just ends up getting hurt all the time, and he won&#8217;t not use a broken limb which makes things worse. 

Dobs sorry about your brother and depression. It can be awful. Extra seratonin vibes to him. 

Kitty omg I love that you bought them! Personally I&#8217;d wear the engagement looking one so you can put the band on at the ceremony. That&#8217;s just me though. 

Gigs I&#8217;m so sorry, that&#8217;s so tough. Being stuck in your head is awful. It&#8217;s part of why I hate summer vacation. I like not doing schoolwork, but I hate being bored with nothing to do all day for months on end. It drives me crazy. Previously I&#8217;ve worked part time during the summer, which makes it better. I might call my old boss and try to work there again for the summer. She doesn&#8217;t seem to like me much though, so idk if she&#8217;ll bring me back on. I want a job during the summer in general, because I won&#8217;t be able to work during the school year and I&#8217;ll need to have money saved up for that time.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae check Craigslist for a part-time summer job. There must be plenty of places hiring. Or maybe a summer internship somewhere?

Thank you for the nice thoughts. As of this moment I am back to being completely fine and wanting to do the baby thing. This is how it goes, back-and-forth until I finally settle back into normal...which is being able to handle my shit! And not feeling like a crazy nervous wreck. So thankful I am OK right now, can't wait to be like that again all the time! it's just a matter of time really.


----------



## pacificlove

Quick post and run: cd 33.... If AF still doesn't show tomorrow I need to test! 
On the other hand, do I cancel my pap smear for tomorrow? Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Pl whhhhhaaaaaattttt???!!! Please test!!! And post a pic!


----------



## pacificlove

We are at my parents... Sooo nothing to test with until I get home tomorrow afternoon :(


----------



## claireybell

Omg Pacific your will power is inpeckable lol! How long are ur cycles usually??

My bestie just found out shes preggers yesterday ahhhhhhh shes due exactly 1 month after me on 19th Jan! So excited lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Pacific buy a test and post!!! Please!! Sneak out will be fine :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Have u poas yet Pacific? Lol


----------



## bdb84

PL- Fingers are crossed! I cannot wait to see a test.

Cb- Congrats to your BFF! How exciting.

Dobby- I do tend to enjoy the marvel movies even though I've never devoted any time to the comics. I've watched most of these movies in the theater and was never disappointed, but I'm easy to please, I suppose. The only time a movie was ruined for me was when I read the book. It was for Hunger Games. I saw the movie first and enjoyed it, but then I immediately bought all the books and loved those even more and became disappointed in the movie. :haha:

Gig- I hope you're feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Its very exciting, shes already getting heartburn (only gets it when pg) & has a Pregnant 1-2 wk reading on a digi :)

Not long until scan Bdb, i have at least another 4wks until mine, awaiting paperwork to come through, mw has requested them all for me, i see her a week on Friday.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb being pregnant with a friend is so much fun! I'm hoping to be pregnant with mine again. They are trying starting next month I believe. 

Bdb I'm feeling better, keeping the crazy at bay, thanks for asking!

We totally dtd this morning so i guess I'm still in the game this month. I was being very rational and have a feeling by the time I'm due to test, I'll probably be back to normal and kicking myself that I didn't at least try this month. 

PL i will be checking back frequently for an update! When is/was af due?

Who else is testing soon?


----------



## pacificlove

AF arrived this morning... So that makes this cycle 33 days, I am usually 31-33. I got to cancel my papsmear. Thanks body! 
After a brief chat with the receptionist, I will have my midwife do it when it's appropriate when I am pregnant. Fx for next month.

Not that disappointed this month, we bd'd o-2 and o+2. Not actively trying not preventing


----------



## Jezika

Ah, was getting so excited PL! Im sure it wont be long though.

CB thats so exciting to be preg with your bestie. Id love that.

Defo no risk of pregnancy here. Tilly has been sleeping pretty badly and tantruming haaaaard. Its made me realize how easy Ive had it till now and also makes me doubly glad we arent planning on number two for a while. Its proving hard enough with just her atm, but then I dont have the most patience tbh


----------



## gigglebox

Jez as cb mentioned, circumstances will be completely different when baby arrives. Also i figure it's always an adjustment, any time you have a baby. I really found 0 to 1 to be waayyyy harder than 1 to 2. That said, i had a substantial age gap...and I actually like it. I'd have preferred a gap maybe 9-12 months smaller. But we can't necessarily pick! I'm looking forward to hopefully having a much smaller gap this time. 

Pl bummer no positive! Drat I was rooting for you! Oh well it's another month! Cd 1, or as I like to think of it, 1 day pregnant :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ah Pacific sorry af arrived, but as you say when ntnp its not too bad when af arrives.. it&#8217;ll happen very soon no doubt :)

Hehe get in Gigs!! Have u thought anymore on savoury ideas for Levs Harry P party? You&#8217;ll have to snap a couple if pics to show of any funky food u make ;)

Jez Nuala is being a butt atm aswell, i adore her but shes tantrum city at the moment, all i keep thinking is in December she&#8217;ll be nearly 2.5yrs & thats a big diff in them when they&#8217;re that little, fx lol! Im sure Tilly will be settled down by the time you guys decide to ttc next

Ha ha my friends hubs asked her this morning &#8216;you haven&#8217;t told anyone have you as i kinda wanted it to be a secret for abit longer&#8217; she was like erm.. noooo LOL!


----------



## gigglebox

Hahahahhaha well he shoukd know besties always tell each other! I called my brother the morning I found out lol

I'm making some mini meat pies and chicken legs, other family members are bringing food too. I've decided to not worry too much about it. I'm now concerned about how absolutely terrible my decor looks but oh well!


----------



## claireybell

Haha u gotta tell someone otherwise you&#8217;ll pop I reckon :haha: 

Ah don&#8217;t worry about things like decor Gigs noone pays attention to stuff like that at kiddies parties :) hang happy birthday banners & stick balloons on the walls if you&#8217;re worried :thumbup: oooh mini meat pies.. yummy mmm


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah that's probably true. I'm thinking now about just hanging up some pics of him over the past year. Idk. There is a huuuge rummage sale tomorrow i'm going to to seenif i can find anything else to use for decoration.

In other news I am definitely o'ing right now, early again! So officially in tww I guess!


----------



## kittykat7210

Help! Evie&#8217;s fighting all of her naps!! She didn&#8217;t have a single nap yesterday, and now she&#8217;s refusing them today as well! What do I do??


----------



## claireybell

Is her not napping waking her at night Kit? Riley never napped, i struggled to get him to nap until he was 2! Will she not fall asleep in your arms & then place her down? Lil madam, feeling your pain hun..


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm wish I knew what to suggest :( we are bad controversial parents--we give Lev a bottle to lay down with. He's never been able to sleep any other way...we've tried rocking and laying, being near him, offering a binky...nope! The anti-napping stages didn't last long though. Maybe a couple days? Can't recall. Hang in there!


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Is her not napping waking her at night Kit? Riley never napped, i struggled to get him to nap until he was 2! Will she not fall asleep in your arms & then place her down? Lil madam, feeling your pain hun..



No she slept 12 hours last night so fine, it&#8217;s just I feel bad because everyone else&#8217;s baby naps and she seems so tired all day! I think it&#8217;s fear of missing out! But it just means I get nothing done all day and then I&#8217;m knackered by the time she goes to bed!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh must be internet contagious because now I've got a crappy napper over here -.- can't get anything done! It's very frustrating! I am so exhausted zzzzzzz

How is everyone? Very quiet today.

Where is everyone? MS? J? Keeps? Etc.?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh no gigs I&#8217;m sorry! 

And yeh it&#8217;s been really quiet recently, hope everyone&#8217;s okay? Still don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve read an update on how Dobs got on in court?


----------



## claireybell

Completely missed your post about you ov&#8217; Gigs woop! Did u get in a few jiggy sesh&#8217;s?? Or still having pains? Did u manage to find anything at the rumble/jumble sale for the party? 

Its hard Kitty, at least she&#8217;s sleeping through & 12 hrs your soooo lucky! Lately where its been lots warmer, Nualas sleeping is awful! She had me up like 3 times last night, each time i thought she was sound asleep i left the room & she screaming :angry: im sooo tired atm aswell arghhhh! Evie could just be going through one of those develpmental leaps as they&#8217;re called, whenever they learn something new it messes with their naps/sleep etc.. hoping she&#8217;ll start napping for you again :hugs: 

Its been veeeery quiet on this thread the last couple of days, i log in here n there & no one had chatted Lol i do have a wee mooch in the First Tri section & see what stuff i can give input on but i like to generally just chat ha ha 

In other news, BIL is home WOOP!!! Arrived back in uk yesterday afternoon :) They sorted out a private jet with med staff, he&#8217;s actually at home atm & will be going back into hosp to have lots more tests done to sort his vein issue out & look at the hole in the heart. Hes walking now with a limp & still finding use of his left side very difficult but he&#8217;s come on brilliantly, he really missed his girls & the dogs bless him, he has 3 daughters. SO is driving over to see him today, lucky they live very local like 10 mins drive away! We&#8217;ll wait for him to get relaxed & settle back in & we&#8217;ll probs all go over later next week, gonna give him a big squeeze <3


----------



## shaescott

CB I&#8217;m so glad your BIL is home and recovering!

Kitty and gigs sorry about napping issues. 

I also am curious where people have been. 

I&#8217;m thinking of dying my hair medium blonde. I looked it up, and people tend to have success with color oops on red hair dye. It&#8217;s not super dark either, the red has faded a LOT. It&#8217;s definitely still red but it&#8217;s more of a strawberry dark blonde than a bright ginger. Depends on the lighting though. So yeah, I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;ll color oops the red out of my hair and dye it medium blonde. Apparently you can&#8217;t go straight from red to blonde, according to the internet haha. There&#8217;s nothing wrong with my current hair, I feel like the color oops makes it sound like there is, and I do like having red hair. But my roots are already coming in again (it&#8217;s been like 3 weeks since I last dyed it) and since summer is coming (it&#8217;s already here for me considering I&#8217;m done with college until September) I feel like blonde is more summery. I have a friend considering going bleach blonde for summer. I definitely don&#8217;t want to go bleach blonde, I think I&#8217;d look awful, but since I&#8217;ve had dark blonde hair that looks lighter in some photos, I know I look good in medium-dark blonde. Maybe I&#8217;ll go red again in October. Who knows.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb that's awesome news about BIL! And even better you can visit him now. Is he far from you? How is SO? Feeling super relieved I'm sure! Not out of the woods yet but wow, great improvement so far! 

Yes I did ovulate! I'm 2dpo already :shock: my goal is to hold out on testing until Friday, which will be 8dpo. And yes, we bd'ed O-1 and O so definitely in with a chance!

My good friends from out of town who were pregnant at the same time are visiting. Omg, watching our boys crawl around together is so cute! It's renewing my faith in having another kid. I really hope a third baby will be a good friend/play mate for Lev. Des didn't have anything like that and I wonder if that plays into his communication difficulties :-k He was in day care part time when lottle but still...

Shae i always had a lot of trouble keeping red in my hair! Blue was the big bitch to get rid of. In the end i let it grow out then chopped it off. I know lots of people go lighter in the warmer months so that sounds notmal to me :shrug: but i agree bleach blond would look abnormal.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh gigs I think I missed that you were trying again! Congrats!! Those bd timings sound perfect!

I had a nightmare getting red out, I dyed it ash brown to counteract the red but it wasn&#8217;t until my hair completely regrew (3 years later!!) that it&#8217;s gone!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit what color is your hair now? Still brown? I thought it looked good on you. 

Yeah we are more ntnp, but i am so blatantly aware if when i ovulate that it's impossible for me to not try to a degree. But even so we've just been bd'ing when we've felt like it, which happens to be when I'm fertile haha. My libido sky rockets at that time so makes sense. 

Anywho yes, hoping to have these babies about 2 years apart. That also gives us time to feel out if we want one last one before i close this baby shop up!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh also just discovered Lev is popping tooth #9, a molar, so that explains his crankiness and crappy naps recently!


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh it&#8217;s my natural dark brown now, I don&#8217;t mind it but I did like my fiery red hair, but it was such a nightmare to get out I&#8217;m not going back!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shit hit the fan. Have a new lawyer. Can&#8217;t discuss details anymore since we are going to trial

Been reading but tired


----------



## DobbyForever

A is cutting the two front teeth in the middle on the bottom and pulls up/walks while holding my fingers. Nothing much else to say


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I hope you can find some moments to relax; that sounds very stressful :( can you talk about why you dumped the old lawyer? I hope the new one is worth his weight. 

Had lev's party today; just family and very close friends. It was fun! I think everyone had a good time. I am pretty pissed MIL and FIL didn't show because MIL's brother is doing some renos on the house. They only live 15 mins away so I'm upset they didn't just make an appearance on Lev's first birthday. Really lame. And tomorrow's mother's day and we were going to meet up and I am not looking forward to saving face and pretending like I'm not upset. Anyway I'm thankful at least my folks came and hubby's dad, not to mention everyone else who showed.

OK, as requested, here are some pics! Nothing amazing but there ya go. Lev's shirt says "snuggle this muggle" and I love it. Those golden snitches are oreo balls which are really easy to make, IF you don't attempt to turn them into golden snitches. Then they become a pain in the ass. The floating candles were also a huge pain and I am reminded why I don't do crafty things for the kids more often. So much effort for such little use.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3827.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_3824.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 15









IMG_3826.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

Here is Lev and his bestie! This is the baby of my friend I was pregnant with, he's 10 weeks younger. They are so freaking cute together! Also at one point he pulled a balloon into the candles; scared the crap out of everyone when he put out 3 candles with it as they popped the balloon :haha: as cb would say, cheeky little monkey!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3834.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

He withheld evidence from the court, misadvised me intentionally, was not forthcoming with my billing/is overbilling me by thousands, literally yelled at me and blamed me for something he told me not to do. I found out he hates domestic violence cases and family law cases, and i&#8217;m Like so why did you take my case. So i&#8217;ll Be suing him for my money back and reporting him to the state bar


----------



## DobbyForever

I happen to love your pics very cute


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that&#8217;s horrible. Glad you got rid of him and are suing him. He clearly doesn&#8217;t care about helping people, just making money. 

Gigs all the pics are super cute!!!

I&#8217;m currently a little drunk so I&#8217;m gonna wait until tomorrow to touch my hair for fear of fucking it up. Spent the day at the mall with my sister and then went out to dinner with family. Then we played games and drank booze.


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf Dobs?! That is great that he can be reported to state bar. I didn't realize they did more than issue licenses and have a database. Jope his ability to practice is suspended/tevoked. I agree, sounds money hungry. Maybe he's an all around shitty lawyer and was just desperate for a case.

Sounds like a fun day shae!

Happy Mother's day to you all, even non-state mommies :) I appreciate you!


----------



## shaescott

Happy mother&#8217;s day everyone! I just ran to cvs at 8 am to buy flowers and chocolate for my mom because I&#8217;m a horrible daughter lol, and let me tell you, the store was filled with men also buying flowers. I expected that though. The flowers are so expensive, the cheap ones all had lilies and my mom thinks lilies smell like death so I couldn&#8217;t get those. They also made me sneeze like crazy.


----------



## gigglebox

Next time buy her potted flowers she can plant


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I think your party looks great!! Lev is such a cutie too!! Hard to believe he is 1! Sorry MIL didn't make it. I don't think it would have been hard to drop by briefly since they live so close.

Here's hoping for a bfp for you. Dud SIL ever confirm if pregnant?
Dobby, wow!! He should have never taken your case if he doesn't like those types of cases 

Shae it's okay. Honestly, I'm fond of breakfast in bed :) for mother's or father's day. I have a lot of allergies so I don't like flowers really. Chocolates are always good though:)

CB glad BIL is home. Here's hoping he can get surgery soon so no more strokes, etc. 

AFM as I'm getting closer to gertile window, my uterus is like "might as well try". Will try my best to prevent though. 

Work is going well. V is doing great. She is standing briefly unsupported:) 

DH left a note wishing me a "hapoy mom, mom, mom, mom day " He also left a pair of emerald earrings. It was waiting on Vs "bedside" table. V has a habit of saying "mom,mom,mom,mom". That's why he wrote it like that :)


----------



## bdb84

Good morning, and happy Mother's Days, ladies. I haven't posted in quite a few days. I just have not had anything interesting going on. 

Cb- I'm so glad that BIL is home! :cloud9:

Gig- Lev is so adorable! <3 I'm glad the party went well. 

Dobs- I'm so sorry to hear about your lawyer. I cannot stand when people take advantage like that. I'm glad to hear you are pursuing legal grounds to go after him. 

AFM- I've been busy lately with end of school activities for my two older kiddos. I have to take DS for his first physical next week so that he can join Athletics this coming school year. I cannot believe I have a child who is old enough for junior high. It makes me feel so old, but at the same time I'm also one of the younger moms when it comes to my son since I had him at 21. 

Oh! I found baby's heartbeat Friday night. :cloud9: It was the most comforting sound. He's very, very low. I had to push against the top of my pubic bone to find him. I got so stressed looking for him beneath my belly button. Apparently it's been a while since I was last pregnant and I forget that it takes a while for baby to reach that area of my belly. If you cannot tell, I am convinced this baby is a boy. I'm going to be blown away if I am told it's a girl. :lol: I do not have any strong preference. Well, a part of me would love another little boy since my only boy is already 12. But I know that DH would love his very own "daddy's girl", so it's a win/win no matter what. <3


----------



## JDsBaby

Just wanted to pop in and say Happy Mothers day to all you beautiful women:flower:

*Gigs* Lev is absolutely adorable! The pic of him and his little bestie is too cute, they both have the look of "What can we get into next?" Good job mom the party looked great &#128077;


----------



## DobbyForever

My mother&#8217;s day Sucks my family doesn&#8217;t care even though I told themfor days it was special to me. I should have just stayed home and had a treat yo self day with Aiden


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs it's still early and not too late! Leave A with your mom and get out. I'm totally put alone on a shopping spree (well, it's on a budget but i'll take it). It's glorious. Part of my would be just as happy laying in bed but i'm pumped about getting new clothes outside of a Walmart. 

Thanks JDB :) yes those babies are two peas in a pod, constantly trying to get into things!


----------



## claireybell

Hey girls :)

We saw BIL yesterday & hes looking reeeeally good! He is walking & just very sliwly moving his top left arm but he was great with Nuala ;) thankyou for all the well wishes <3 

Omg Gigs Lev is adorable, what does his Vest top say? Something about Muggle.. i love the Golden Snitch cakes, bloomin awesome! So glad the party went well all round. 

Dobs Omg i cannot believe that about your Lawyer!!! Glad your taking things further, what an ass!!!

Happy Mothers day ladies you are all lovely mamas


----------



## shaescott

Luckily my mom didn&#8217;t wake up until after I got home with the flowers and chocolate, so when she walked into the kitchen she saw the flowers and was very happy. She went out and got a massage. Then we had bacon, cinnamon rolls, and chocolate crescent rolls for brunch at home. 

Flueks was it you with the quadruple Mom day thing? Super cute. 

Bdb yay for heartbeat!

Dobs I&#8217;m sorry they didn&#8217;t give you a proper mother&#8217;s day knowing it was important to you. That&#8217;s so crappy. Much love. 

CB yay for BIL progress in his recovery!


----------



## claireybell

Bdb aww yay baby heartbeat <3


----------



## shaescott

So I dyed my hair the ash blonde (with boxed dye in my bathroom). My hair came out alright. I&#8217;m gonna give it two weeks to see if I warm up to it. It&#8217;s darker than I intended, I think. But I need to wait for morning to get a picture in natural lighting. My house lighting makes everything look so yellow on camera, and it&#8217;s definitely a more ashy blonde. Idk maybe I need it a little less ashy but I&#8217;m scared of it looking super brassy and fake. If I still want it lighter after two weeks I&#8217;ll probably ask my mom if I can get it highlighted next time I get a trim (which is way overdue). She still pays for those :haha: shows my lack of financial responsibility at this point. We&#8217;ve been going to the same lady since I was a baby, she&#8217;s super sweet. She still looks so young, she&#8217;s gotta be in her 40s now considering how old I am, and she was just starting out I think when we started going to her.

Honestly, I miss my red hair. I feel like this blonde makes me look duller, and the red made me more vibrant. It&#8217;s probably the ashy tones. But my hair is naturally more neutral, I think. In the sun it could be bright gold, but otherwise it looked kinda ashy. Idk. Again, I&#8217;ll give it two weeks to give my poor hair a rest from the harsh treatments and dyes. If it&#8217;s too ashy I&#8217;ll use a warmer shade on it. We&#8217;ll see.


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb how did i not comment on the heartbeat?! That is so cool! I never had an at home doppler but i think i will this time. My SIL got one from one of my friends so I'll just take it from her :haha: it's gotta be sooooo reassuring before you can feel movement.

Cb his shirt said "snuggle this muggle". Yup everyone seemed to have fun, even my mom called yesterday to tell me what a great time it was. That was really good to hear because this weekend has been especially rough for my parents; friday her son's bday (the one in prison) so they visited him, then Sunday being mother's day and not having the kids around, me, one in prison, and one across the country. So i'm very happy that the party seemed to have been a highlight in the chaos.

Also very pleased to hear BIL is making such amazing progress!!! What a difference from when you first got the news.


----------



## claireybell

Shae tbh ash blonde or &#8216;dirty blonde&#8217; as i call it is my natural colour & i find it dull lol im sure your hair looks lovely though, if you fancy a change or something vibrant you could always have some bleach blonde highlights threaded through or sliced in around the front? 

I bet its def hard on your parents Gigs but no doubt seeing Lev & Des at the party took their mind of things for those few hrs <3 

Yeah i know, i think BIL is doing so well because hes still quite young & hes a Bricklayer/builder by trade so he has the muscle tone to get try & get moving, aswell as motivation! Onwards & upwards :)


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, ladies. I did it a couple more times yesterday and it has been so reassuring. It does take a lot of patience, though, since the baby is still so small. DD2 is going around saying I "have a baby boy in my belly" so we'll see. <3

Shae- I'm a natural blonde; have been so my entire life, and even I get my hair highlighted. The older I have become, the darker my hair has. If I didn't color it, it would be a dull medium blonde right now. 

I got my first "negative" remark about this pregnancy last week when I met my DD1 at her school for their "Muffins with Mom" program. From all people it was from a girl I consider a good friend. Her daughter told me I didn't look pregnant and then said, "you have a lot of kids". I told her that yes, I did, but I have always wanted a large family so that my children could grow up surrounded by siblings. Then her mom (my good friend) turns to me and says, "you better be done after this one". It kind of threw me for a loop because when I had told her the good news (after my scan), she appeared so thrilled for me. Her comment irked me so I responded sarcastically and said, "nah, I think I'll go on to have at least two more". She just said, "you better not!". I just side eyed her and asked why it mattered so much to her? 

I assume there is a bit of resentment there on her part. She was a huge support system for me when my ex-husband left. She helped a lot when I was a new mom to my third child and ex-H was too busy with his mistress to want to help (thankfully that was short-lived). Then once I began allowing my ex to take all three kiddos overnight, I hung out with this girl a LOT. We would go out dancing, bar hopping, etc. It turned into "our thing" for a while (just on weekends when my children were with their dad) until I met my now fiance (who I refer to as DH). I gradually stopped going out and once DH and I finally allowed each other to meet our children (5 months in), the nights out became a thing of the past for me. I still maintained my friendship with the girl above, but I guess it bothered her that I was no longer her night life partner in crime. But that stuff changes when you meet someone and decide to settle down. 

She's tried hard to settle down herself and provide a stable life for her daughter (her DD's father has never been in the picture, not a single visit or dime) but her relationships have not worked out. So I just tell myself that she may be feeling a bit of envy and is just expressing herself in the wrong way.

At least that's what I keep telling myself so as not to taint my feelings of her. 

Anyways, sorry that was so long.


----------



## claireybell

Bdb im now quite tempted to borrow my friends Doppler haha i used it with Nuala right uo until my 20 wk scan or there abouts until i could feel movement & its def reassuring :) 

Please dont take to heart the comments from your friend, some people i find only seem to think 2 kiddies is all anyone ever needs or should have & anymore people must be mad or crazy or &#8216;well that one wasnt planned surely??!&#8217; & it gets on my nerves! Im with you, its lovely they can grow up & all be friends aswell, there were 3 of us growing up & id be nowhere without my 2 sisters, i often wonder if some people resent it because they secretly would love more but their partners dont want anymore or for health reasons are unable to get pg .. it shouldnt make any diff to your friend how many bubbas you want to pop out! Its not her business <3 i think the resentment on her part is shes lost her partying friend lol but things change like you say.


----------



## claireybell

I just booked my NIPT scan or Harmony scan & blood test :) hehee its next Thursday ahhhhhhhh its pricey AS & I must be mad lol but im excited & SO will probs pay for most of it


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb sounds like you're spot ob, she's probably a little upset she lost her partying buddy. Also i find people like to project -- ie she could never deal with that manh kids so she assumes you shouldn't either. We got a lot of that when we decided to move and start a farm; people back home laughed at the thought but it's just not for them! 

Ahhh I had no plans to early test but I've just done a count and I have SEVEN wally cheapies and 2 frer!!! I was going to hold out until Friday (8dpo) but will probably test Thursday now, especially since I won't get a chance to test Saturday because we are playing another disc golf tournament (assuming we don't get rained out).

Also had blood drawn last week and was checked because of the random pain I'm still getting and everything is good! I can FINALLY chill out so I'm overall feeling pretty good and really hopeful for testing! 

Just gotta stay busy this week to try and pass the time eeee!


----------



## claireybell

Haha Gigs good girl.. addiction kicked in lol! I have to say, i will miss poas in the future but hey ho. So glad your bloods came back clear, have they given any indication on what is causing you the pain still?


----------



## Jezika

Gigs - Im also glad your tests came back clear. And I cant remember who asked, but IS your SIL pregnant after all? I think maybe you said yes? And super cute bday pics. Lev is an absolute doll and the HP decor, while Ive nevee read/seen HP, looks proper profesh.

BDB - maybe your friend is a little resentful because she wants her DD to have siblings just like you do but cant because she cant find a partner? Im glad you said something. Its good for people to learn their offhand comments can be hurtful.

CP - glad to hear BIL is doing well! What a scare. And will your blood test confirm gender?!?!?! Youd prefer a boy, right?

Dobs - glad you sacked off your lawyer. He sounds incompetent for sure. Sorry to hear Mothers Day wasnt what you wouldve liked either. Ive had two mothers days now and Tilly has been sick for both (in hospital the first time) and nothing special has happened. Im in Europe now where they dont even have it on the same day so it was mainly like any other day. My bff anticipated this and made sure to remind DH to get me something. But that was it.

Shae - looking forward to seeing hair pics. Hope you have before pics too.

AFM Im in Hungary and its been quite stressful. In the two days leading up to our trip, Tilly was exposed to neighbours sick child and touched a bunch of stuff during a daycare tour and then of course put her hands in her mouth ffs. So I was already paranoid about her getting sick. The plane was filthy too of course, and bugs circulate. Our flight was delayed and then the seating arrangements really p*ssed me off because wed deliberately booked a row of three seats in the middle, but only the two on the sides (Tilly in our lap), with the hopes that no one would book a seat between us and wed have extra space. The seat was still free when we checked the afternoon of the flight. But lo and behold, someone was sitting there. I asked if they wanted to move to the end of the row so they could access the aisle easily (and Matt and I could sit together) or even see if he could sit in a different vacant seat so hes not next to a crying child. Obv i phrased this badly because he said yes to moving to the end but said he doesnt mind sitting next to a crying child. Later on I saw several middle seats free in nearby rows and maybe some end ones, but made the mistake of asking a flight attendant if they could see if any end rows were free and asking if the guy next to us would move there. She said shed see what she could do but she basically never got back to me and we were utterly cramped the whole flight. I shouldve remembered the guy had actually paid for a middle seat and shouldve asked the flight attendant to get him to move to another one of those (coz actually there werent any free aisle seats available). Or just asked him myself but Im stupid unassertive and so is DH, and by the time we were sure there were others seats free, everyone was eating dinner and then it was late so people fell asleep. I was soooooo bitter that of course the seat right next to us was taken but not two rows behind us. I Seriously need to work on my assertiveness.

Omg Im angry again lol. Anyway, to cut an already long story less long (sorry), Tilly then got sick the next day, got fever and ridiculous congestion, and has had the most brutal jet lag (awake 3-4 hours in the middle of the night, crying and waking my family and probably the neighbours up, but we are stuck in a tiny room the whole time). Ive also not been able to sleep even when shes sleepin, other than after 5am, so Ive had very, very little sleep over the past five days. Also had to cancel our plans of travelling to see Tillys great grandmother, which is half the reason we came here in the first place. My auntie is going to drive her here instead, but they can only stay for a few hours. On the plus side, she gets to see my little sister for longer. Shes 13 and adores Tilly.

Sorry for long and negative post. Im such a negative Nancy, I know.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Jez! Missed you around here. Are you staying with your dad? Your situation sounds miserable. I absolutely do not do well with sleep deprivation...positive healing vibes to Tilly, poor thing! Glad your sister is enjoying her company <3 

To answer your question I don't think SIL is pregnant after all. She's still acting off but has been dieting so I don't think she's preggers. 

Cb the poas addiction is real. I just keep thinking this may be the last time of the first positive tests so I'm going to embrace it and indulge!


----------



## shaescott

SELFISH POST

So I&#8217;m warming up to the color, I no longer think it&#8217;s too ashy. It&#8217;s quite close to my natural color. However, I definitely miss the red. I&#8217;ll probably return to red in the fall. Only thing about red is that it fades super fast, which is very annoying. 

The lighting in my house is super yellow, whereas at college it&#8217;s much whiter and cleaner. So the before pic is much higher quality, and the color is way better. I don&#8217;t have any good after pics with non-yellow lighting, I even have the cast turned all the way down to cool/blue on the after pic and it still is yellow and blah. The lighting makes my hair look yellowy and it&#8217;s really not. I tried using the same snap filter as the before pic but I still looked very yellow so I didn&#8217;t use that pic. Sigh. 



When I get a pic in some natural light or just better lighting in general, I&#8217;ll post it. 

I might get it highlighted, not sure though.


----------



## claireybell

Shae ypu are so young & cute :) i love both pics you have uploaded! Both suit you i think

Ah Jez sorry about the areoplane drama, we&#8217;ve not flown with Ny of the kids yet & probs wont until this one is born & at learst 2.5-3yrs.. hooe Tilly gets better real quick bless her & you get to enjoy some if your holiday, how long are you away for?

Thats fair do&#8217;s Gigs.. i shouldve really pee on more this time aroubd, i guess i could do the hook effect at some point lol. Only another couple of days until you test eee! How are u feeling today? 

I have abit of a summer cold just very nasal urghh! I thought it may be slight hayfever but i must be sleeping with my mouth open as im mega thirsty all the time now & my lips are so red & dry its horrible, Vaseline to the rescue lol! I dont know if its because my taste buds & sense of smell are impaired because of slight cold but my sickness later yesterday & today so far seems to be fairly minimal yay! They say it peaks between wks 8-9 & then starts tailing off as the placenta starts taking over.. really hoping this is what it is & nothing bad, my boobs are killing me still so im being optimistic :) 

Yes the Harmony test is a 30min NT scan & blood test that detects maternal blood & checks for the 3 Trisomy which incl Downe Syndrome, you can request the gender aswell free of charge as its costing us £399 eeek but id like to wait until 20wks to find out as i like guessing nub theory & comparing symptoms ha ha! Results are back in a week & they are 99.999% accurate where as the standard NHS one they do just gives u a risk factor, mibe would be much higher as im now 37! 

On the girl/boy pref, tbh i really am not fussed.. id love a boy but id also love it just as much if it was another girl as her & Nuala would be really close in age & be sisterly besties <3


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i am excited to see your scan and guess, too! I am toying with the idea of a gender reveal this time...like a party where we find out with family. But i also like finding out at the scan! A lot to consider but I guess I need to get pregnant first :haha:

I am feeling similar to you, kind of stuffy nosed and dry throat. Probably allergies though; our area is notorious for horrible allergies. Otherwise I feel bloated as heck, it's driving me nuts! Felt like it all day yesterday and looks like it's continuing today. 

Shae to be honest i prefer the red but if the lighting is off, not real fair representation of the blonde...


----------



## Jezika

CB - theres no way I could say no to finding out gender via blood test, especially if its no extra cost. I was so paranoid that the scan was wrong when they said it was a girl, since obv they cant be sure, esp with a girl. But I get the guessing fun too. Shame they cant just seal it in an envelope and let you open it at 20 weeks.

Gigs you should totally do a gender reveal! We did a small get together for ours. We knew but no one else did and it was still fun (you did the same with Lev, no? I remember something about mystery pink paint). I imagine finding out when your guests do too would be even more fun. My bff is going to do that with balloons. Its the only thing that convinced her to find out at all and Im slooo glad coz **I** could not go 9 months without knowing what shes having.

Shae your hair looks great in both pics. Cant you take a pic outdoors in the daytime? 

Tilly is getting better thanks. Still snotty AF and my mums side of the family have all freaked out and repeatedly suggested I go to the paediatrician but DH and I are much more relaxed (Gigs yes we are staying with my dad). She slept almost 12 hours last night (roused many times to nurse but I consider it a win that she didnt wake up properly at all). BUT **I** couldnt sleep till almost 6am!!!!! Wtf, right?! I have to say, even though I moan about it no end, I actually function better than I thought with very little sleep. I was never like this before motherhood though. Very interesting (to me... obv super boring for everyone else).


----------



## gigglebox

Isn't it wild how our bodies just adapt to things after pregnancy? Or just change all together. Like women whose hair turns curly or they suddenyhave intolerance to certain foods...my hair part changed after my first pregnancy. Like wtf? Why is that even a thing? 

Anywho glad Tilly is adjusting finally! When are you coming back? I hope she has some time on this new scheduled before having to leave and readjust yet again.

Yes we did a reveal with a couple of friends and my SIL & BIL, be we already knew. I knew first and surprised hubby with cupcakes (blue inside), then we told family by having them throw a hatchet at a balloon with blue paint inside. That sounds so redneck but we play games throwing hatchets outside sometimes (although now we pretty much just exclusively play disc golf as our outdoor game). 

Talk about being boring...

Two more days until I start with the cheapies eeeee!!! :coffee: :dance:


----------



## shaescott

Jez yeah the plan is to get daylight pics haha


----------



## gigglebox

Y'all I am so tempted to test tomorrow despite the fact I KNOW it will be negative! Gahhhhh what a struggle!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I get tempted to test knowing there&#8217;s logically no chance of being pregnant, so don&#8217;t feel bad about the poas addiction haha. Also I think the hatchet thing is creative. 

Jez I&#8217;m glad Tilly is doing better (autocorrect just changed her name to Timmy so that&#8217;s entertaining)

Bad news, no daylight pics today. There&#8217;s a thunderstorm going on. I slept until 4 pm (yeah I know, that&#8217;s terrible for my sleep schedule), which would be fine for daylight considering it&#8217;s may, but the storm is making it dark.


----------



## claireybell

If your tempted Gigs use the cheapies not Frer lol love the cuppa tea emoji :haha:

Jez i am VERY tempted but il control it haha SO doesnt know it comes standard with it & if he knew, he&#8217;d want to find out gender most def! 

Was that the gender reveal with Des?


----------



## gigglebox

I didn't have a reveal with Des. We did the cvs test because he was high risk; i told my dr to email the sex chromosome pair to me and i would look when i was ready. Well the email i had showed the first line of emails in the inbox so when i checked the whole thing was right there, all she wrote was "xy means boy!". So i found out on accident, then let hubby know i knew. He didn't want to know until everything looked better, and eventually he asked me (he was absolutely sure it was a girl, but he wanted a boy, so he was thrilled). I think with my mom it was similar and I don't remember how everyone else found out.


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb sorry for tge negative comments. People need to keep those mean thoughts to themselves. 

Jez sorry the trip was rough. I hope Tilly gets better and trip home is much smoother.

Shae love the red. Since the blonde picture has that yellow lighting I can't weigh in on that so much. Maybe tomorrow you can have a good picture with the right lighting?

CB my MS really decreased around 11.5 to 12 weeks which was right before Christmas. It was nuce to not feel sickly at Christmas dinner.

I think it'd be tempting to find out with bloods but I like the ideal of seeing their "bits". It's more "real" to me. I don't really want to do team yellow though. Kudos to those that do it! 

Gigs I liked your gender reveal with Lev. I want to fill like a black water balloon with blue or pink paint and throw at a white canvas.

How many dpo are you tomorrow?

AFM hope everyone had a great Mother's Day. 

V's birthday is fast approaching. Doing a mermaid theme :) Her sleep schedule is getting a bit wonky. I'm thinking between teething, developmental milestones, and growth spurt it's messing with her. 

DH and I dtd last night. I had ewcm today and opk was almost positive so I may be tww soon after all.

Trying to work out again. I did last night and plan to again tonight.


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo Fluek! My tww buddy again! I'm only 5dpo today :( if i find enough internet evidence that 6dpo has a possibility of a positive I may test tomorrow...maybe later in the day. Who am I kidding there is a very strong possibility i will :haha: definitely with a cheapie though. I will pull out a frer on friday (8dpo)

Omg i love the idea of the paint on canvas for the reveal! That would be awesome.

I was also looking at disc golf reveals :haha: figured we'd be the first but nope! There are a couple on youtube. They look pretty lame though :haha:


----------



## claireybell

I was peeing lots more at 5/6dpo with this pg & the last one from Jan which is why i tested.. my friend had heartburn & felt dizzy before she tested like days before 9/10dpo so there&#8217;s always tell tale signs ;) i have everything crossed for you this cycle Gigs eeee!

Oooh Flueks a Mermaid theme sounds like fun.. def share some pics if you get any! Fx for you guys aswell this cycle <3


----------



## gigglebox

Ohh I also love the mermaid theme! Lev's room would have been mermaids if he was a girl.

Cb I'm having similar things going on compared to last pregnancy but I've had it in non pregnant cycles so not putting stock into it.

Of course I tested with smu and a cheapie :haha: I couldn't resist! Think I may start a testing thread, too...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3860.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_3857.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

So quiet in here recently...

What ever happened to J? Hasn't posted since Easter...

Tex I'm thinking of you if you're around <3


----------



## kittykat7210

So just costed everything... £10k for a vow renewal... :shock:


----------



## claireybell

I was wondering about J aswell.. she popped back in briefly then went again lol im sure shes ok :) 

Loving the line porn even if its Neg hehe! 

£10k :shock: Are u doing anything fancy? Many guests etc.. Hows Evie&#8217;s napping been?


----------



## gigglebox

Kit can you cut back on cost anywhere? Less decor? Less guests? Less expensive dress (not my choice)? Different location?

Aww thanks cb for your viewing pleasure...possible shadow line?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3866.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## TexasRider

Im here just really busy with end of the year the stuff at school and Im trying not to kill my sister too. Bridezilla is out of control. 

I ended up getting second place in the competition. I figured it up and if i would have lost 3 more pounds i would have won 

And my husband and i had a huge fight last week where he revealed he thought i was cheating on him cause Ive lost so much weight. He thought since i got skinnier someone may have swooped in. Our sex life isnt what it once was but its beem like that for years..since our 6 year old was born. Anyway weve discussed and hopefully he has moved past it. I wasnt cheating by the way. Ugh men


----------



## kittykat7210

We are treating it like the wedding we never had, so I suppose it is just a wedding! Guests are already on the low side :rofl: it&#8217;s okay like we can afford it it&#8217;s just shocking, and I&#8217;m remembering why we didn&#8217;t do it the first time round haha! No it&#8217;s okay it&#8217;s just more than I was expecting, not even doing flowers or anything! 

Yeh it&#8217;s okay, she just doesn&#8217;t want to nap anymore! She did bang her head the day before yesterday though and she&#8217;s got a small bruise/lump and did actually have a pretty good nap today but I had to keep checking her!

I think something catches my eye gigs but it&#8217;s been so long since I looked at tests it might be me!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs ooo line porn! Somethings catching my eye but Ive got line eye sooo

Tex ugh men, geez

Kitty wow thats a lot, glad you can afford it though. Its what I expect my wedding will cost, and considering I have $67 in my checking account right now, I definitely cant afford that at the moment haha

Okay so heres a better comparison of before and after. Please note that in the before picture Im wearing makeup and in the after picture Im wearing none at all. Gotta love those bags under my eyes, huh?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigd do you have any thoughts on how you want to do a gender reveal with disc golf? Just curious.

Don't think I'll be a tww buddy after all. Opk was quite negative and my temp was still down this a.m. must have been the stress of thinking "to ttc or not to ttc" :rofl:

It's okay and my thoughts are "not going to try this month, but if it happens it'll be okay".

Mermiad theme I love with the purples and teals :)

As far as your test, I see what yoi are talking about but I think it may be an indent. 6dpo is super early though :) really rootingfor bfp Friday!!

CB thanks, I will share some pics once we do it. I'm hoping SIL helps me decorate as I'm terrible at it. I'm sure she will though.

Any ideas on Nualas birthday theme?


As far as being quiet: yes it has calmed down a lot. I do wish J would pop in again. I'd say it's hard to join in on a ttc forum when she's not fully able to try and lttc. I do enjoy her antics though and her cooking sounds delicious.

Texas, sorry you didn't get 1st place. Even worse, sorry DH thought you were cheating!! I hate when someone gets insecure then has trust issues. My DH was like that when we met. His ex cheated on him horribly, but we worked through it, thankfully.

Ugh, bridezilla too?! I hope you catch a break soon because if any one deserves to, it's you :hugs:

Kitty holy moly!! Hope you enjoy it! I don't think I could spend that much on a wedding, but I'm pretty frugal. 

Evie napping better?

AFM opk pretty negative today, so probably not having to worry about tww. I think that's for the best. 

Got my first full time pay stub. I have a decent difference so I'm quite excited to not live paycheck to paycheck. Hope to recoup my bank account before next baby is born. I'm feeling like that's possible now.

Anyone heard the "laurel vs yanny" clip. I've tried and only hear "yanny". Interesting how we pick up different frequencies. 

My dad will be here in about a week and a half. Really excited to see him and him see V. 

Alright,going to try to work out.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae much better picture of your hair color. I'm really tirn about which I like better :) 

Hope you are enjoying your summer break. Finances will get better once you get started in your career and you manage your money. Before V I never worried about money (well after I got my career started). Will you be spending more time with SO?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I also hear &#8220;yanny&#8221;. My parents hear &#8220;Gary&#8221; so that&#8217;s weird.

ETA: hopefully I&#8217;ll see SO more, yes. We&#8217;re much closer in distance during summer. I&#8217;m working up the will power to get a summer job rn. Been sitting at home doing nothing. It&#8217;s driving me mad haha


----------



## claireybell

Weirdly someone on Facebook posted about this Yanny/Laurel thing & I haven&#8217;t a clue what its all about?! Il have to now investigate lol! 

Kit enjoy your Vow renewal girly sounds like lotsa fun & do it while you can get the money before another bambino pops along at a later date :) I hated it when Riley stopped napping, although it took me agggggges to get him to nap, it was a very short lived thing. 

Gigs i could actually see something on the first photo you uploaded but i assumed my line eye lol as its early but ya know you never know & im hoping its the very beginning of some highly addictive + line porn for you hehe! 

I saw my newly pg bestie yesterday & was trying to get her to pee on another Digi test .. she said she may do if she gets to the shop.. she asked how nany i do (HAHA) i said loads! & had i of not got the highest reading on my Digi, i would of done another one ;)

Flueks ye never know, somethimes the months when we least expect it we get that lil suprise! 

Ah Tex men are bloody weird arent they??! Obvs its because your looking more fantastic & they assume others are paying lotsa attention #eyeroll Glad u sorted it out though! Wow 2nd place is still amazing well done you :hugs: you shpuld celebrate by having a fancy lunch or meal out & buy some new clothes :) 

No plans as such for Nualas birthday, Riley&#8217;s is before hers in July, he wants soft play laser tag, his friend had a party like it earlier in the year & he loved it bless him. Nualas birthday is on a Saturday this year so if weathers nice we nay have a bbq/family party or something like that, thing is my sisters 40th is on August 10th - day before Nualas birthday & shes having her all day bbq/drinky thing on Nualas birthday, so not sure what we&#8217;re doing tbh..

Had a dream i we t & this harmony test done & they didnt do the NT bit & scanned me for 5 mins, i kicked right off Lol all i kept saying in my dream was &#8216;you thieving b^**^>ds lol! Charging £399 for that :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Shae i like both colours for your hair hun :)


----------



## gigglebox

Shae just curious but do you and SO have any plans to move in together before marriage? I like both hair colors on you, but definitely partial to red. That said i think the blonde for warmer months is nice.

Fluek congrats on 2nd! How much did you lose total? Sorry about hubby being crazy. Didn't he know about the weight loss competition? And just to be sure...HE's being faithful, right? I just feel like when people are accusatory sometimes they are doing something wrong. But sounds like you're looking dayum good and he's being a little insecure!

So what is bridezilla trying to pull now?

Kit any dresses you're looking at that you can share with the class? ;)

Cb are their bdays a month apart? First bdays. Are really for parents more than the kid. The important thing is having family around so def don't stress about it!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Shae just curious but do you and SO have any plans to move in together before marriage? I like both hair colors on you, but definitely partial to red. That said i think the blonde for warmer months is nice.
> 
> Fluek congrats on 2nd! How much did you lose total? Sorry about hubby being crazy. Didn't he know about the weight loss competition? And just to be sure...HE's being faithful, right? I just feel like when people are accusatory sometimes they are doing something wrong. But sounds like you're looking dayum good and he's being a little insecure!
> 
> So what is bridezilla trying to pull now?
> 
> Kit any dresses you're looking at that you can share with the class? ;)
> 
> Cb are their bdays a month apart? First bdays. Are really for parents more than the kid. The important thing is having family around so def don't stress about it!

You guys are going to think Im crazy, Im going full bridal &#128514;&#128514; tried on a few, only 1 I liked though
 



Attached Files:







F2672F59-0D74-44ED-B6F4-884A83A3EA30.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## kittykat7210

This is the back... 

I didnt get to wear a wedding dress last time so Im sort of wanting the whole shebang &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







31B93B92-BC6B-4F24-A1A8-5102881B7CF8.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that&#8217;s the general plan but we don&#8217;t have anything set yet because who knows what will happen with jobs etc. I could get a job anywhere but his field of work isn&#8217;t like that, generally. We&#8217;ll see what happens. When I know, I&#8217;ll let you ladies know. Might be a few years though. When I start wedding planning I&#8217;ll probably talk about it quite a bit on here haha

Kitty not crazy at all, that dress is beautiful!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks I agree with Clairey, we conceived eves when we weren&#8217;t trying!

Shae you are welcome to talk about anything on here! I&#8217;ve always loved weddings!! Maybe that&#8217;s why I&#8217;m treating this more like a wedding than I should :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I&#8217;ve always loved weddings as well! Though not always going to them considering I&#8217;ve been to so few, I&#8217;ve always loved the thought of planning my own and having my own. I&#8217;ve only been to 3 weddings in my entire life, the second and third were late teens and older, the first I was barely 5 and I was a flower girl. 

Considering my age, it&#8217;ll make sense when I say that at the first wedding I was bored as hell. I mean, I was 5, and I was standing at the side of the arch thing the entire ceremony, which included a pagan handfasting. It was like an hour long, which is insane for a 5 year old to stand still.

Second wedding I was older, it was a few years ago I think, funny enough it was the daughter of the woman who was getting married when I was 5 (she was 10 or so when her mom got married to her stepdad). Hers was also a pagan ceremony, but not as long, though I didn&#8217;t mind length so much considering I was closer to the age I am now. 

Most recent was my cousin once removed&#8217;s wedding (her mom is my cousin). It was last summer. It was absolutely beautiful, the ceremony was the perfect length, and there was like constantly food afterwards, passed appetizers and stationary gourmet cheese displays until dinner, and an open bar (I asked for pineapple juice and the bartender tried to card me thinking I meant juice mixed with alcohol. I asked for &#8220;VIRGIN pineapple juice&#8221; for the rest of the evening as a joke with that guy). I really hope I can stretch an open bar for my wedding. It feels weird to have a cash bar when people travelled to see you. Anyway, she&#8217;s now pregnant with a boy, they&#8217;re super excited. 

Sooo yeah, I cared more about my own wedding as a kid, was a bit indifferent to other people&#8217;s at the time. Now I love both. But of course I&#8217;m most excited to plan my own. I can&#8217;t wait to drag my mom and my friends to help me try on dresses. Pretty much everything else is less important to me, I haven&#8217;t exactly been dreaming my whole life about the most extravagant wedding cake or the best flower arrangements, but I definitely have been dreaming my whole life about finding my dream wedding dress.


----------



## claireybell

Wow Kitty i LOVE that dress, you look fabulous in it! Go all out hun :)

Yes Riley & Nualas birthdays are like literally 4 wks apart lol 9th July & 11th August - although she was due 30th July & she went the full 12 days overdue! i think i secretly wanted summer babies as my birthday being March, the weathers pants & usually rainy so at least summer ones you can be abit more outdoorsy hehe! 

Oooh i had my ultrsound NHS letter through thus morning hehe official 12wk scan date is 8th June @ 3pm, trying to change the day as il be working that Friday but if i cant, hey ho

Gigs have u tested today yet? ;) 

I saw a fb video link about all this Yanny/Laurel thing.. i hear Yanny & to me it sounds nothing like Laurel but i guess thats the test right? People hear diff things..

Im up Eye unit atm waiting to collect Rileys glasses hehe! Hes gonna look so cute, il snap a pic later after i pick him up from school & upload it, hes so excited about them, i had a call an hr ago to say they were ready for collection.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry skimming but were SBAC testing and court stuff is exhausting and my ex is pissing me off with his million excuses trying to pin skipping visitation on me. 

Bright side we have an all day field trip so im Pawning the kids off on adults and getting A some geeky swag from The Tech Museum of Innovation lol dont stalk me jk

Shae cute hair I like it both ways I do like the darker contrast but it could just be the lighting and make up

Gigs I see a shadow and so does my photoshop

I was granted my shortening time so instead of having to wait until Late August for trial I get a chance to see the judge in a month to argue my case about supervision. My attorney says the fact I got a hearing in a month with how impacted the calendar is means they really took my declaration seriously that my ex could cause irreparable harm to A so hopefully they really listen at the hearing


----------



## gigglebox

Heck yeah Dobs, FINALLY being taken seriously! That is a great update. And woohoo field trip! Hey hey summer is right around the corner!

Omg kit!!!! You are a beautiful bride! I LOVE the dress! The front and the back. Omg those buttons...

Cb awwww little man glasses! So cute.

Eh yeah I tested today but it's super negative. I'm pretty bummed because I certainly FEEL pregnant but maybe it's just bad food :shrug: idk but I've never seen a positive before 8dpo so we'll see I guess...


----------



## claireybell

Gigs if you are preggers hun its probs too early for hcg to be detected, when are you 9dpo? 

Aww check out Rileys specs <3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034097&stc=1&d=1526568198
 



Attached Files:







0ADBC36A-2507-4099-9043-3A0001BB61F8.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Omg Dobs hes trying to blame him not seeing his son on you? Wtf! Ok then mate..! He has no chance hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

All my tests at 8dpo were blank Neg aswell, its amazing how just those 24hrs makes a diff on a test! Eeeee im so excited for you atm ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Awww look at him!!! He's so handsome! Did he get to pick them out?

I'm only 7dpo today. I'm going to use a FRER tomorrow, then I might not get another chance to test until Monday! But you know what they say... "when there's a will, there's a way" :haha:


----------



## claireybell

I like that saying ha ha you could always take the other Frer with you in a bag & pee whilst on a break disc golfing? Heh heh

How sensitive are those Cheapie ones u got? 

Yeah he picked them himself, very cute, hes so chuffed with them lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! That would be some kind of desperation but I might have to!

Ugh just drank my ice coffee and feel like I'm gonna puke...


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, it can be hard to be motivated to find a summer job. It's ironic that if you want to do all sorts of fun things in the summer, you have all the time but not the $$. Other side is you have a job, but then have no time. 

CB isn't funny when some women only take like 1 hpt! I mean I want to see progression lol.

Oh I mixed up thei birthdays. Riley's glasses look great! He did a great job picking them out.

Your dream is hillarious. I have strange vidid dreams without pregnancy, but they get even stranger when I'm pregnant.

Gigs, I think you confused me with Tex. It's okay though:)

Sorry about bfn today. Still in it though :)

Kit your dress is beautiful!! :) you look amazing in it.

Dobby, sounds like court is headed in the right direction for you. I believe the court will see through that jerk. 

How much longer til summer break and you get all that time with A?

As far as weddings, I didn't like them as a child. I haven't been to many as an adult, but I enjoy them now.

Yanny vs Laurel. I heard Yanny during the daytime, then Laurel at night. Pretty interesting how people interpret the frequency.

AFM, well I may be 1dpo. Temp shot up to 97.91 which is definitely my post O range. It may just be a fluke, but I'll find outin the next couple days. May have missed my surge with opks. I tested Tuesday around 1 p.m. (almost positive then). Yesterday I didn't test until 630 p.m. If I did O, my timing is 5-O, 4-O, 2-O. Not good odds which is fine with me, but I'll test for the hell of it.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks 2-0 is pretty good & given you dtd three days in a row, more than enough swimmers for eggy :) fx my lovely! & omg I know just 1 pee stick & thats it? You almost want to pee on one for them haha! 

Gigs desperation will win through lol do it :haha: hope u not feeling too yukky now after that iced coffee.. 

Did someone mention weird dreams? Ive probs missed that bit, i have quite &#8216;fruity&#8217; dreams when ive been pg previously.. not had any weird ones so far yet, my funniest was when pg with Riley i was trying to dry hump a lamp post & i cant remember much else about it, funny that :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Yes I caved and yes I am seeing the damn indent again :growlmad:

Better be pink tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3880.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## kittykat7210

I feel like I see something gigs...


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- Im very certain he hasnt cheated on me. His ex wife cheated on him and thats why they split up. Hes basically an open book and literally calls me as soon as hes headed home off work, no long gaps of no contact etc. 

now to be fair I cheated on my first husband- ended up leaving him for another man and then cheated on that man during the 6 months we were together. (very long story) i was single for about 6 months before I met my now husband and when I met him I quit whoring around. So technically my track record wasnt that great but after I met my now husband I straightened up lol. But it still stings that because of my past history he thought that.

My boobs are sore so Im sure I Od at some point but my timing was probably awful. 

We get out of school next week and Im feeling so sick right now. Like sore throat etc.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no tex :( on the plus aide maybe illness delayed o and you can still get some bd in... lol

Aww i see he's been burned before. Well I am glad you hashed it out and are ok now.

Kit there's definitely a line but i'm positive it's the damn antibody strip yet again.

I am terrible...bought another frer 3 pack. Ugggh no self control!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I might see something, excited for next test!


----------



## Flueky88

Just a quick pop in. Gigs, I'm pretty sure I see it!!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i can so see something.. fx for more pinky today ahhhhh! Well done on no self control buying the Frer pack :haha: love it! You dont take the tests apart do you? Im terrible for that Lol

Sorry u feeling abit under the weather Tex, i agree you may have a slight delayed O&#8217;vd if feeling like that :)


----------



## shaescott

I couldn&#8217;t sleep so I powered up my 3 surviving motivation cells from the dusty crawlspace of my brain&#8217;s motivation center and applied to some jobs. 

I&#8217;d like to be a server, it&#8217;s actually good experience for nursing. According to a nurse recruiter I spoke to at a university event, hiring managers like nurses who were waitresses because they know how to manage multiple tables which apparently is just like managing multiple patients. They also like nurses who worked as a CNA/LNA, but I don&#8217;t have time or money to take the course separately, and I can get certified after I finish nursing 101 anyway, so I figure that&#8217;s what I&#8217;ll do. That way next summer I can work as a CNA and get experience. 

If I don&#8217;t get contacted by any of the places I applied to, I&#8217;ll call my old manager and see if I can go back there for the summer.


----------



## claireybell

Good luck with the job app&#8217;s Shae, i hope you hear something back soon, be great bit of experience:)


----------



## claireybell

Gigs im awaiting another test pic update Lol

Midwife apt went well this morning, was so lovely to see her, she was my midwife with Riley & Nuala :) i wont see her now until im 16wks which is first week of July but im sure that&#8217;ll be here before we know it!


----------



## bdb84

Gigs- I see that! Fx for this morning's test. :dust:

Shae- good luck on the job search!

Cb- I'm glad your appt went well. Is your next scan at 12 or 16 weeks? 

AFM- Nothing new or interesting to post. I'm just trucking along anxiously awaiting my appointment next wednesday.


----------



## wookie130

Hey girls, it's been a while! Been busy wrapping up the school year, and getting my 5 year-old all ready for kindergarten next year, etc.

Gigs!!! Where is today's test? I didn't get a bfp with Charli until I was around 13 dpo or so...and my lines weren't great until I was around 15 dpo. I got an obvious line at 9 dpo with Ozzy, though. Every pregnancy is different, even in those early days. 

CB - So glad your pregnancy is off to a good start! Any gut feelings as to what you may be having? My gut always was wrong. &#128514;&#128514; Is hubby excited? 

Dobs- I'm way behind on your legal woes with ex, but I hope it's all over and done with soon. How is A doing?

Anyone hear from M&S lately?

Charlotte is 6 months old, and is FINALLY rolling over both ways. She is such a happy, smiley, funny baby. Still nursing like a champ with formula through a supply line. She's babbling up a storm these days, screeching, and we've just started BLWing...avocados and broccoli are her favs so far. She'll gum a bit of roasted zucchini also, here and there. 

Ozzy's finishing his last couple of weeks in in-home daycare before he's officially a preschooler, and Hannah's wrappin' up preschool. Time needs to slow down!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Wook! Glad to see you pop in! Even better to read everything is going well!

Sorry to be so short but just writing to say my test was a frer and toooootally blank. Again I can see a vague line but definitely the indent; can't ever get a pic of it.

Will be busy all weekend so probably won't test again until Monday. At this point I'm not bothered...I feel like I'm out. So not being able to test is like "meh". I know it's "only" 8dpo but feeling different got my hopes up...now I'm just feeling out again.


----------



## claireybell

8dpo was a blanky for me too but fx for Monday for ya Gigs :thumbup: 

Oooh Bdb yes 23rd is your scan day eeeee! Hope the next few days goes quickly for you :) I have a private 10wk scan next Thursday but my official scans are 12 & 20wks & il probs have another private 3/4d scan around 28-30wks because im impatient haha

Wooks hey chick! So does Hannah start school in September? It goes so fast once they start Preschool.. aww i love it when the babies start squishing food around their mouths hehe glad shes doing really well :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb you're so right...it's sped by! Des just had his graduation celebration today from K going to g1. They had all the kids dress in cap & gown, it was freaking adorable!!!


----------



## claireybell

Awww that does sound uber cuuuuute <3 did u snap any pics of him Gigs??


----------



## gigglebox

I did! I'll post later


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, I never did waitress job, but i think it would be comparable minus the medical stuff. I was a CNA, it's a good peak into the world of nursing. I do love how many versatile roles of nursing there are though.just have to find your niche.

Bdb glad your appt went well!! Are the kids out of school yet?

Gigs, that sounds really cute. Post pics when you can. 

Sorry for that damn indent. I think frer now is worse than the curved!

CB can't wait for your scan Thursday! It's so exciting to get those extra glimpses.

Wooks, glad everything is going well with all 3 of your babies. They are groing up way too fast! Is your school year finished or almost?


AFM yesterday's temp was a fluke. See attachment. I tested on a whim as I felt very wet. I figured t was probably erm, leftovers from last night.

If DH wants to tonight we will BD,. If not, we aren't really supposed to ttc this month anyways.
 



Attached Files:







20180518_192136.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gigglebox

Quick pic of my cutie pie!

fluek i'm sending you bd vibes :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3897.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## shaescott

Gigs Des looks so cute!

I have the house to myself with SO tonight and I have debilitating allergies. Im blowing my nose every 30 seconds to a minute. So much for high energy :sex: :cry:


----------



## claireybell

Shae take some Allergy meds & get jiggy lol 

Awwwww Gigs Des looks adorable <3 such a lil cutey & he looks so chuffed with himself hehe

Omg Flueks i had to dbl take then i thought it was a bfp haha very positive Opk there :) get jiggy girl


----------



## gigglebox

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhjhbbdndjdjjdkeksks


----------



## gigglebox

THAT LAST NOTES WAS IN ALL CAPS!!!! Omg freaking the f OUT!!! Up early and hibs is still asleep so I figured f it, I'll pee on a FRER and AHHHHHHHHHHH !!!! It's totally there and PINK and I can see it fine at an arms length and AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!

Omg I'm so full of nervous excitement! I am going to try and not think about it and sneak in another tomorrow then tell hubs...unless a good time comes today...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3912.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Well I was just going to pop in and say hi, I always flick back a few pages, and saw gigs test from yesterday and was thinking there&#8217;s something starting there, then just seen your most recent post!!

Ahahdbjdhsbsbshshxhebsbsiak!!!!!! Right back at yah!! Omg congrats gigs!!!!!! You&#8217;re TOTES preggers!!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Popping in to say omg congrat Gigs!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies!!!! I'm definitely in a state of shock and maybe slight denial :haha: keep pulling out the test to make sure it is actually there! Probably not going to "believe" it until I see it gets darker. And also tell someone IRL , ie hubby lol. 

How are you two doing? 
Keeps how's the pregnancy going? So far along now!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, des is a lil cutie pie :) 
Thank you for BD vibes, it worked lol. OMG, AHHHH SOOO EXCITED ABOUT BFP!!! Definitely test tomorrow :)

Shae, I agree with CB. Take some allergy meds and get jiggy :)

CB hehe, no just opk bfp. Mission jiggy was accomplished :rofl:

Keeps I cannot believe you are almost 3rd tri. How's it going momma?


AFM BD last night. My temp dipped so I'm thinking today is O day. I typically O the day after 1st positive opk anyways. So I'll have timing of 2-O and1-O. Whatever happens, happens. We will figure finances out if bfp this month.


----------



## claireybell

I was popping in to say im feeling emosh watching Royal Wedding & OMG GIGS!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhvdgnjgvb u totally said u felt preggers :). :). :) congrats my lovely lady!! 9dpo yes?? Gosh thats clear eeeeeeeee Xx

How did hubs react??? 

Yay Flueks on mission jiggy lol! 

Keeps hey :) wow 28 wks already crazy! Hope you are feeling well & babe is kicking up a storm in there hehe


----------



## claireybell

Hope disc golfing goes well - if u can concentrate :haha:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

wow dobs, didn't realise you are only 9 DPO? thats a great line! I didn't get a squinter until 10dpo with Ella but was so faint I missed it, and chucked it in the drawer x 

I had a 4D scan done yesterday and was great! just going to upload some pics whilst I'm on the laptop, and then ill go back and catch up on the thread x
 



Attached Files:







THOMPSON_10.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8









THOMPSON_11.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1









THOMPSON_15.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1









THOMPSON_52.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









THOMPSON_56.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

videos - not sure if these will work x
 



Attached Files:







THOMPSON_7.VolCine.mp4
File size: 314.4 KB
Views: 6









THOMPSON_34.VolCine.mp4
File size: 250.1 KB
Views: 4









THOMPSON_54.VolCine.mp4
File size: 130.4 KB
Views: 0









THOMPSON_45.VolCine.mp4
File size: 302.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kittykat7210

Aahhh gigs I knew it!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I feel like I see it too! And Im horrible at seeing early lines haha


----------



## claireybell

Ooh look lotsa us online hehe! 

ahhhh Keeps hes beautiful <3 i think 3/4d scans are just amazing, so lucky to have this tech to see our growing babes :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats gigs

Keeps great pics 

Sorry just exhausted and today&#8217;s exchange is probably going to end with police involved


----------



## bdb84

GIGS!! :cloud9::happydance::flower:


----------



## bdb84

Dobby- I'm so sorry. Is exhole getting A today? :(


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Dobs im sorry.. don&#8217;t hesitate to call them if in doubt


----------



## DobbyForever

They&#8217;ll be called on me actually lol he has him every sat and sun for 4 hours. I get one weekend a month. 

Will explain later


----------



## wookie130

Gigs!!!!!!!!!!! Hell YUSSSSSSS!

:happydance: Congrats! Nice line for such an early bfp!


----------



## DobbyForever

No police but tons of drama so sick of him


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh Dobs I hope whatever happens plays out in your favor in court.

Fluek heck yeah get it girl! 

Shae I hope you're feeling better.

Thanks you all for the kind words! I'm still in shock. Told hubs, he hugged me and is still in shock mode too I think, haha. I think at some point he'll get all warm and fuzzy about it which is my favorite :blush:

Anyway I took a cheapie tonight so I can keep buying those to compare lines when I run out of frer. Very obvious line and my pee was insanely diluted, very pale! 

Crazy...hasn't sunk in yet...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3920.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 31


----------



## gigglebox

Wow hard to see it on that upload but it's definitely there and pink!


----------



## Michellebelle

Popping in to say congrats Gigs! So exciting!


----------



## Flueky88

He's beautiful keeps!! Those 4d scans are amazing.

Gigs, I see a super squinter on cheapie, but bnb kills upload on those early lines!! I'm so excited for you!!

How was your BD timing ths cycle?

Dobby I'm sorry you are going through this :(

AfM Opk was negative today. Must have Od this morning. So 2 BDs 36 hr prior to O.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs and hope hubs gets out of shock soon :)


----------



## Breeaa

Woah! Congrats Gigs!!! Will pop in tomorrow to see darker lines!! :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Breea hey hun hope your feeling well :)

Wow Gigs for a cheapie i can see that one aswell & i didnt even need to zoom in :thumbup: ahhhh so happy for u guys! Looking forward to seeing the Frer hehe

Dobby so sorry your going through all this s**t atm hun. There is light at the the end of the tunnel & it&#8217;ll all be sorted soon hopefully so you & A can carry on stress free about your life :hugs: 

Flueks 1dpo woop ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies sorry to be so self centered. Things are just so stressful atm. At least the long weekend is my weekend. Take 2 today so hopefully things are less volatile. My mom won&#8217;y even go anymore because he is such an a** to her. I&#8217;m about to move the meeting spot to the police station if he keeps this up.

Gigs the line is clear to me. I know it takes hubs a minute to really warm up to your pregnancies, so hoping he gets lovey dicey sooner this time around. Really happy for you!

Sorry really just looking at pictures tbh so everyone else thinking of you


----------



## gigglebox

Well that was short lived...line is the same as yesterday if not lighter. Been through this song and dance before...90% sure this isn't viable :(

Fluek we dtd o-1 and o.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3922.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I hope it's just where hcg starts off so small and it's not doubled. I wouldn't count it as non viable yet. Are you testing tomorrow?

Thanks, I have the same timing as you. So here's to healthy pregnancies this month!

Dobby I'm sorry he's being so volatile. Anyway you can move meetngs to a public place so there are witnesses or hsve someone go with you?

Temp up just a little bit. Hoping it goes up more tomorrow


----------



## claireybell

Remember with the yesterday Frer it was quite diluted wasn&#8217;t it..? & hcg takes 48+ hrs to dbl so your probs slap bang in the middle of the hormone rising, dont get disheartened just yet my lovely :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies.
Fluek i'd say your chances are very good :) looking back it seems I've only gotten pregnant bd'ing o-1 :shrug:

Here's 9dpo (top) vs 10dpo. 9 is obviously darker...but I was drinking a ton yesterday because of the tournament (it's all outside and it was muggy!)...

Idk. Hopefully it's just because it's the very early days. I mean the day before yesterday was totally blank so it's only just become detectable on frer...

But wally cheapie picked it up last night and was about the same this morning on a darker sample, maybe the test was even a little lighter.

I will be at the tourney again today so I'll probably test next tomorrow late morning. Try to limit drinking tonight and tomorrow morning then see what happens. But if it's light again i'll know, as it is looking pretty similar to my m/c right now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3927.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## kittykat7210

You&#8217;ve told me before that different tests have different levels of ink in them and so when you test too close together one can look lighter than another!! Stop worrying gigs, for what it&#8217;s worth I thought this mornings test looked easier to see


----------



## TexasRider

I would agree with Kat- i didnt have to zoom in on this mornings test like I did yesterday mornings test. Dont worry yet. And dont get dehydrated trying to get a stronger sample lol. If youre outside in the heat and humidity you need fluids. Happy for you though!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I disagree the 10dpo test caught my eye as the darker test. Fxed for you it&#8217;s just early like everyone says

The meeting place is already public for this reason. But the location is closed and off the main road so usually very few people/ those who are there mind their own business. It was great at the supervision place because we never had to see or talk to one another. But I would imagine if we are in front of a police station he won&#8217;t Be so bold. We have 7 exchanges before our next court date, so if it goes poorly today i&#8217;m Calling the police department to see if we can exchange there or the one in my either in my town or my old town that have Internet safe exchange spaces outside police stations


----------



## bdb84

:hugs: A. It may not be my place to ask this, but does he get aggressive with you? He seems so unstable and it worries me for you. I hope the police are willing to help. 

Gigs- Truthfully, even on my blurry laptop screen, I still see that second line easily. You were the one who gave me support when some of my very early tests were not getting dark, and some were lighter than ones I took the day before. It's still so early, the hcg is still low, and it's just going to take a couple more days for your levels to increase enough to see a solid progression. :hugs: I understand why it is concerning you, but try to relax. You are only 10dpo! I didn't even get my first "is this positive" until the evening hours of 10dpo and my lines weren't dark until after my period had come and gone.


----------



## DobbyForever

He does but my old attorney botched my only shot at a restraining order so now A and I have no protection. It&#8217;s such bullshit.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I really hope the line gets darker! 

Dobs oh geez, there&#8217;s really no way you can get a restraining order with this new lawyer? That&#8217;s terrible... sending love your way. 

Keeps such adorable pics! Couldn&#8217;t watch the videos, but that&#8217;s okay. 

I did end up taking an allergy pill and getting on with the jiggy Friday night haha, it wasn&#8217;t high energy like we had wanted but it still happened, so that&#8217;s good enough for me.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, don't ever go by line darkness with those FRER's. The dye saturation in those have been all over the place for lots of people, so don't fret yet. I had disappearing lines on those, AND spotting with Charli...and she's alive and well, born, and in her crib snoozing. Give it a few days for that line to be darker, and for your hcg to jump.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. I will try not to panic...until tomorrow :rofl: to be honest I am so exhausted from this weekend I'm just incapable of worrying at this moment, which is good. Even still, i took a cheapie for kicks just now again same circumstances as yesterday, if not more water...still seeing an obvious line. Looks pretty obvious to me so that's good! Will post later


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs what a tease lol. 

Shae glad you got your jiggy on sorry it wasnt full out

Afm I cant even with my ex I am moving the meeting spot to a police department. My lawyer is handling everything and is amazing. I think A is sick or overtures from having all his naps interrupted. Hes been out for 2 hours. I needed it, too. Got a good 1hr45 nap myself. A finally pulls up. No crawling I think he will skip it. But I still worry he just babbles and screams lol =\ but a lot can change in two months?


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry about the tease haha here is the test below

Also i think those sounds are normal. First word can emerge at a year. I am worried too as Lev still rarely says "mama". He says "dada" all the time but not with intent to either. He does turn and look at us if you say "look at dada!" etc...also I have read babies understand more than they can say initially. Also have heard many times people who say their kid was "quiet" then exploded with words later. 

All in their own time!

Really glad to hear your new lawyer is working out. Sorry Mr. Drama is keeping things dramatic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3931.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gigglebox

Ok looking now tgat test is obviously darker than yesterday's and this mornings. I don't think I'll feel better until I get the progression on frer though :blush:


----------



## TexasRider

Yeah its obviously darker Gigs. Thats so awesome!

Im off tomorrow for a weather day in the schedule that we didnt use in winter and then we get out for good this Friday. God Im so ready


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs that wally is definitely darker!!

Dobby V rarely says mom now. S st is primarily babbling and "screaming" with excitement. In their own time. It does sound like he'll skip crawling.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex that sounds amazing we&#8217;re still doing our SBAC testing vomit

Gigs DEF darker eeeee

Thanks ladies I know deep down to not worry but I do. He sporadically says hi or yeah but it&#8217;s like once every other week he&#8217;ll toss one out and freak you out


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- Im sooooo ready.... like my high school kids are beyond done.... its a struggle getting them to do anything. 

We have to go back like Aug 8 or something for inservice though and i know it will basically fly by


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww I bet. Spring fever is bad at 10 so I can&#8217;t imagine how bad it is as an almost adult lol. Idk how you do it. High schoolers scare the crap out of me haha

Yeah our in service days don&#8217;y Start until August 20something and school is like the last week of August starting wed. But just sucks my schedule is so off from my mon&#8217;s. We have a two week difference

Oh and A exploded in height. He&#8217;s still 20th in weight just shy of 19 lbs but he&#8217;s just slightly over 30&#8221;, which my app says is 91st?! In any case he stopped fitting into his car seat so we got a convertible one. Between that and lowering his crib i&#8217;m A hot mess but he was having nightmares so I put him in my bed and instant calm.


----------



## claireybell

Whats a weather day?? 

Aww dobs sounds like A is progressing fine hun, they all do it in their iwn time, all of a sudden he&#8217;ll just do everything lol, so glad your new lawyer is getting things moving for the best :) 

Wow Gigs that test is sooooo much clearer & darker than the other ones eeeee yay! Some Frer dyes are pretty minimal aswell its rubbish really when u think of how much we pay for them! Hope you get a good nights kip after disc golfing (hope it was fun though)


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy 10 weeks!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cb! Yup it was fun just exhausting . We played about 7 hours both days. I placed 3rd out of 4 so got a trophy! Lol

Thanks all reality it hitting and I'm a bit nervous about 2 under 2!


----------



## gigglebox

Still not super thrilled about progression but it does look darker and popped up a bit sooner this time...11dpo, fmu
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3935.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Dobby:) 

Oh Gigs thats more darker & defined no doubt! Is it from the same Frer box? Bet its a crappy dye batch! So when would be your official due date??? Eeeeee!!!


----------



## claireybell

Well done on the 3rd place trophy win aswell hehe


----------



## shaescott

Gigs both of those tests are definitely darker than the previous ones! Congrats!!!

Dobs glad the meeting spot got moved. I bet A is progressing fine. My sister didn&#8217;t talk much early on, she worried my mom a bit, but turns out she was just lazy lol, she didn&#8217;t have an issue at all.


----------



## FutureMrs

Definitely darker gigs!! Your making me want to TTC again.. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs definitely more defined and pink! If hcg doubles every 48 hours then compare that line to Saturdays. Big difference to me. 

CB happy10 weeks!


----------



## TexasRider

A weather day is a day that schools put in the calendar. Its basically a school holiday but if during the winter there is bad weather like snow etc the school can close down and we lose the day in the spring. Basically its a way to build days off into the calendar so we dont have to make up days in summer due to bad weather in the winter. If you dont use them in winter you get to use them in spring.


----------



## bdb84

Cb, happy 10 weeks! Yay for double digits. 

Dobby- DD2 has been my slowest to talk. Up until she was closing in on 3, she didn't have a very high vocabulary and much of what she said was all slurred/mumbled together. Then right around her third birthday (March), it seems she went through some form of overnight transformation. She speaks in longer sentences, and it's much clearer (although she still seems to have some pronunciation issues). I do hear a ton of 3 year olds speak BETTER than her, but when I compare her only to herself, she's made some really big leaps in a relatively short period of time.

Gigs- Those tests look great! I didn't even have to enlarge them to see the lines :cloud9:

Tex- this is our last week of school, too. I'm looking forward to sleeping in this summer. It's my last summer (for a while) to do so since I'll be starting from ground zero this November :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Tex Weather days sound great :) 

Ooh Bdb 2 more days ahhhhhhhh


----------



## bdb84

I know! I cannot wait. It's hard to believe there's a baby in there that already looks so much like a baby :cloud9:


----------



## TexasRider

I dont usually get to sleep in during the summer. My child is 6 now and she still insists on waking up at 7:30 on weekends and days off. So if she spends the night with either my mom or my mother in law then I can sleep in but otherwise it aint happenin! Haha she woke me up at 7:38 this morning so now Im sitting in the recliner drinking coffee and shes playing in her room.

I love how independent she is and while I would love to give her a sibling there is a growing part of me that really doesnt want to go through raising a baby again. I know that sounds awful but after trying for 3 years Im about to the point where Im not sure I want another one. I mean yes I would love more but it just seems daunting to start all over again. 

My sister signed papers on a house a few weeks ago and if everything goes ok she will be moving in this weekend. Im sure I will get roped into helping somehow and since my kiddo will be traveling with my inlaws to Colorado to go pick up her favorite cousin I wont have a good excuse to not help. She did call and apologize last week after we got into a huge argument because she thought I was being too negative about some stuff in her new house. Such as their cars are larger than average so the 2 car garage may be a tight fit for them etc. i basically told her I was tired of her treating me like shit and being mean for no reason when I literally do everything she asks me to help with and even stuff she doesnt- like throw the shower- i also told her I was very hurt that my entire family was in the wedding but me. My brother is walking her down the aisle but thats cause my dad passed away but still. I mean Im glad I stood up for myself but I dont really think she truly meant her apology. 

Anyway, gigs I see the line a lot better today!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex, I'm so proud of you. It takes a lot of balls to stand up for yourself and it can be so hard to be confrontational. That's great you spoke up! And glad she apologized instead of getting defensive. Even if it sounded insincere, it does mean she knows she's wrong. 
I feel you on not wanting to start over with another baby. It's rough but it is worth it ultimately--however people generally don't regret the kids they have. But if you think just having your little girl is right for your family, you do you! I hope you are able to come to a decision you are comfortable with.

I took another test with smu and finallu feeling like I can breathe a little easier. Now just to get a grip on my emotions! Back and forth from joy to fear, lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3940.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## claireybell

Its a scary thing once the youngest gets to an age where they sleep better & its not attention bam bam & to think yeghhh to be right back at the beginning again, its still daunting me now :shock: i just think, if Kate Middleton can do i can haha i know shes married to prince will but hey ho :haha: 

Wow fantastic Frer result there Gigs :) congrats again my lovely


----------



## claireybell

bdb84 said:


> I know! I cannot wait. It's hard to believe there's a baby in there that already looks so much like a baby :cloud9:

Im very excited for you eeeee!!!!


----------



## Pinkee

:blush:

I am back, never stopped TTC, but i lost my password to BNB and then just didn't bother with trying to reset it until now.


I am 2dpiui, my first iui. SO I AM GOING NUTS.

12 days is going to be a brutal wait.


----------



## gigglebox

Hiya Pink! Fingers crossed for you!!! 

Cb you're right not just Kate but sooo many moms do it and with even smaller age gaps, we can too! Heck there was only 17 months between my middle bro and 18 months between him and my oldest bro so hey!


----------



## Breeaa

Gigs! Beautiful line!! Eeeeee!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi bre! And thanks! Hoping it continues to darken! 

Ugh not looking forward to finding a new ob/gyn. My dr last time moved out of state and my "current" dr left the practice to start her own...wasn't a huge fan or her though. I really like my nurse practitioner but they can't take ob cases :/


----------



## claireybell

Hi Pink :)

Yeah my mum had 3under 6 aswell so we can do it :thumbup: 

Breea wow you&#8217;re 20wks already


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that line is amazing!

Pink fx&#8217;d the :spermy: find the egg!

Speaking of people who have lots of kids close together, there&#8217;s a YouTube vlogging family called The Murrays and they have 5 kids, all girls, oldest is probably 6, youngest is under 1, and they&#8217;re pregnant again. I don&#8217;t know how they do it, but they manage.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow that's intense! And dang they are obviously a super fertile couple! 

Told my brother today about the pregnancy&#128556; I'm back to feeling excited. Anyway his wife thinks she may be pregnant...really hoping we are at the same time! That'd be cool, even though we don't live close. Guess her period is due next week so we'll see!


----------



## bdb84

Tex- I feel the same and I'm currently 3 months along! I did not have baby fever when we decided to TTC. I was at a great stage of parenting. No more diapers, my oldest is 12 and he helps a TON. The idea of starting all over again is very daunting to me at times because it's back to constant 24/7 supervision, lack of sleep, etc.. but I knew that if we didn't try for 'one of our own', we would eventually regret it. So it came down to now or never for me. I know all of that sounds like I'm not excited for this baby. I truly am! But I'd be lying if I didn't admit that some days I wonder how the hell I'll manage. 

Gigs- that line looks great!

I have a good friend who is a year younger than me (so, 32) and she has 7 children ranging from ages 13 to 5. ((She did have 8 but one of her children was a micropreemie -23 weeks- and passed away at the age of 2. She was less than a year older than the 5 year old.)) Literally one a year :wacko: To this day I do not know how she manages. Did I mention she's a single mom, too? Her ex-H is the father of all of her children, but they separated while she was pregnant with the 5 year old.


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes that is crazy. Does she have a good relationship with the father?

I asked my mom once how she did 3 under 3 and she said "you just do it. You do what you have to." It's true...you wonder how you'll manage but when it happens you do just do it. I think it's daunting thinking about it all but so much of the time the reality isn't as bad as what you're anticipating. 

At least that's been true for me :shrug:

Made my first prenatal appointment, june 29th! Crazy! 

Now the struggle will be dealing with the idea of a third c section. Looks like it's going to be hard to find someone to be supportive of a vba2c :(


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb, looking forward to your scan!! I love little ultrasound pics.

Tex I'm sorry you have had to ttc for so long. I'll support you in whichever direction you go. Hope sis actually means her apology. Hope she wakes up about how she treats others.

Gigs ah what a beautiful frer line!! You make me want to test at either 2 or 3dpo lol. 

I hope you can find a dr willing to do vba2c. I hope you find a dr you like. I went to a group where I met all the drs/nps/midwives so that whoever was on call when I delievered I'd have met them. Ironically, I was supposed to meet the dr who delivered her the following week. I joked I was impatient about meeting him. He made me feel at ease at a very scary time though. I will try to bookmost of my ob appts with him if possible.

Oh and that would be amazing if sil is pregnant too!! I'm hoping the sane happens with me and my sil. Last year she was thinking of ttc #2 this year. I haven't pried about it though. Maybe I will at V's party Saturday.


Pink, good luck!!

AFM, excited that my dad will be down Saturday. Saw him in July last year. He will be so shocked to see how much V has grown in that time. 

She got ahold of my keys tonight and carried them with her the rest of the evening. She has like a Vulcan death grip or sonething.

Temps are in my low range for post O. However, I'm super bloated so I do believe I'm in tww. I think I may test Tuesday next week. I'd be 10 or 11dpo. Heck I may test with cheapie on Monday. 

Not much else I can think of.


----------



## TexasRider

I think we are more NTNP at this point. I dont think we will ever get to the point where we would prevent to ensure we didnt have more children. But due to the fact that its been so long and sex is kinda few and far between sometimes I dont think pregnancy is in the cards for us. This summer the sex should pick up some just cause I wont be emotionally and physically exhausted from my job and I dont have to get up as early etc.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex that sounds like a good plan. Are you finding you're a little more energized after your recent weight loss? 

Fluek hoping the super bloat is because of "early pregnancy factor"! Ahhh I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Do you have a walmart near by? I really recommend their 88¢ tests. They may be a hair lighter than frer and take the full 10 minutes to develop but I've taken a ton in conjunction with frer and I've never gotten a line on one and not the other. I have no idea the sensitivity of them but i suspect they may be similar to the early detection dip strips, even though most online sources say 25miu. I'd wager they're closer to 10 or 15---though that's purely anecdotal/my own experience.


----------



## TexasRider

I do have more energy but after I spend all day at work and then get home and need to do laundry and dinner and bath for tabs etc its draining. Teaching is seriously
Emotionally exhausting. So once summer is here I imagine the extra energy will come in handy for other things lol


----------



## claireybell

Fx for early pg symptom Flueks! & early testing.. i will miss poas though lol! Vulcan death grip :haha: love it! How lovely your Dads coming to visit, V will love that <3

Tex are u a fulltime teacher or part time? When i work 2 days a week & do everything else aswell im pooped urghhh, I couldn&#8217;t imagine working fulltime now.. although id love to for a month for the £&#8217;s! Hopefully the summer break will def energize you & this will be the summer for getting pg :hugs: 

Gigs do what is more safer for you & baby.. didn&#8217;t your uterus tear in diff places with Lev in labour? Id love to attempt a vbac but honestly in uk they really advise against it as its alot of pressure & strain on the uterus which now has 2 lots of scarring, i would feel abit anxious in Labour that something would happen plus given i didn&#8217;t progress past 3cm after like a day & it&#8217;ll be near crimbo, planned csection im fine with this time :)

Urghh Nuala had me up this morning for her bottle at 4:55 zzzzzZ! What a beast.. shes in her walker watching tv whilst im slumped on sofa with blanket haha great parenting :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex preach I hear you. We have 16 more days. I got fed up with this group I sent them to the office. Theme of my day send them to the office lol. This kid clocked a girl cuz she pushed him and she was like idk why he hit me like um some people have these things called instincts you hit them they hit back twice as hard r_r and another kept puking cuz reflux and was like I have to go to the hospital like um you don&#8217;t have a health plan i&#8217;m Not your parent or doctor go talk to the nurse i&#8217;m Washing my hands of this liability


----------



## gigglebox

Hahhahah wash 'em Dobs! Ain't no one got time for a lawsuit. 

Cb i know what you mean about missing testing! I'm still not certain if this will be our last or not but right now that's how it's looking. So guess after this if all goes well I'll be living vicariously through everyone else here! I'll probably be 50 years old still voting on CTP pics hahhaha

Yeah my uterus was a bit destroyed last c section so I'm worried they won't even let me attempt it, but we'll see. Hopefully the surgeon did his job well, and we ended up having the full year before we got pregnant again so I'll keep my fingers crossed. I do not like the idea of picking the due date...really bothers me. I remember when they gave me a date last time (before i changed my mind) i was in terror! I didlike knowing when he'd be here...it was scary counting down to surgery. on the plus side i hear recovery from a planned c section is cake in comparison to emergency ones. Let's hope so!


----------



## gigglebox

Ok gonna test once a day only now and alternate test brands until I run out. Might save a cheapie to test with between now and the ultrasound: haha:

In the meantime I'm trying to figure out how I can get in for an u/s at 6 weeks :-k
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3943.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs that&#8217;s an amazing line!! I feel like it&#8217;s getting dark really quickly... I think we are due for another set of twins :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Lovely test line ;)

Yeah i would say my planned csection recovery was lots easier & less painful than my one with Nuala as i was in labour, i guess thats because they cut into the uterus whilst its contracting & its more damaging perhaps? I don&#8217;t really like the whole idea of &#8216;planned delivery date&#8217; tbh as i like not knowing & the ol &#8216;ooh was that a contraction, was it painful or just uncomfy&#8217; type thing ha ha! Sadly it will be a planned one this time but hey ho.. i&#8217;l need to start my crimbo shopping early this year me thinks! I hope u find a Dr that will support your birth plan Gigs & LOL at CTP pics :haha: 

Just enjoying a huuuuge salad sat in the garden whilst Nuala snoozes :) 

Kit - did u buy that Wedding dress in the end??


----------



## claireybell

Gigs is an early scan not covered on yoir insurance?


----------



## kittykat7210

No I didn&#8217;t, sort of want to keep looking a bit, it wasn&#8217;t absolutely perfect and I have time!


----------



## gigglebox

KIT DON'T YOU DARE! Don't you dare say the T word!!!

Cb I have weird healthcare now so they may cover an early ultrasound :-k hmmm I'll have to look into it!

Cb when is your official due date?


----------



## claireybell

Yeah def keep looking about Kit :) i could easily be Muriel from Muriels wedding, going round trying dresses & pretending i were getting married ha ha

Yes look into it Gigs eeee! Official due date is 19th December but i reckon my planned csection date will be around the 12/13th.. have u googled yours yet? He he


----------



## gigglebox

CTP automatically calculates it; according to them, due 1/31. I'd love a February baby but like you probably looking a week earlier, which means this baby may share a bday with my dad.


----------



## shaescott

Tex hopefully your summer is relaxing and full of :sex:

Dobs it sounds like the common (though still unacceptable) behavior shift that occurs when the school year is almost over, for sure. 

Gigs I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s twins, I bet you&#8217;re just having a singleton. Sorry about the worries with the vba2c. 

Kitty so does that mean we&#8217;ll be seeing more dress pics? (I ask excitedly)


----------



## claireybell

My sister had a planned csection for her last baby aswell & it was supposed to of been on our Dads birthday also.. she asked for it to be the day before & they were fine with that :)


----------



## kittykat7210

I have more from that day (i tried on a few, if you wanted to just see some wedding dresses :rofl:)

Gigs for the record I was just kidding :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol I figure you are just teasing...but oh the horror if you're right! :haha: OH I WANNA SEE MORE DRESSES


----------



## kittykat7210

This is a different style my sister made me try on haha
 



Attached Files:







50C922A5-0DF3-4DD5-A5E1-B4D0E52317BA.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## kittykat7210

A different fishtail, excuse the black bra &#128514;
 



Attached Files:







95E08C6D-1CE7-4FCE-8721-33D2A076CF7A.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kittykat7210

I think this one was my least favourite...
 



Attached Files:







25249110-C70F-4479-A11E-73FD04AC0557.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gigglebox

i LOOVE that a-line gown. That is definitely my style lol. Gosh how did you choose? You look so good in all of them!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs beautiful line!! If we conceive this cycle mine would be February 8th I believe. How do you feel about baby sharing your dad's birthday?? Any luck finding a new dr??

Kit, I love the A line dress!!! I'm a bihlg fan of A lines anyways though. Good luck finding your perfect dress.

Dobby hope you had a better day.

Tex hope the lsst few days of school go by quick.

CB how you been feeling lately?
AFM a busy day and I'm kind of aggravated but it'll be okay. Well I hope you all have a good night. It's early but I'm so ready for bed.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I also love the A-line the most, but it seems the mermaid style is more your thing? The mermaid style looks great on you, you have a great figure for it! 

Agh this makes me want to try on wedding dresses haha! Still waiting for that ring, SO and i has promise rings but he gained weight and had to take it off cuz it was too small, and I had to take mine off from the nickel allergy. I&#8217;ve pointed him in the direction of inexpensive nickel free rings, but he only just started working at his new job last week, he&#8217;s been jobless and broke for the past two years in college. When shopping for my birthday he saw a gorgeous ring but it was way too expensive.


----------



## TexasRider

Fluek- these last few days will pass so slow you would think we were on glacier time. Haha but it will be over soon.

On Thursday we have an employee banquet that I have to attend cause Im getting my 10 yeas if service award. Its just a dumb pin but we get a good dinner out of it and it looks bad on you if you dont show up on the years you get recognized. 

My kiddo leaves Friday to go get her cousin in Colorado. Shes going with the inlaws. She also gets real carsick so this should be interesting...


----------



## DobbyForever

Just here to request a digital lol


----------



## gigglebox

Shae how is his new job going? Really hope you get that ring soon!

Fluek no issue here with baby sharing a bday. I found a drs office that comes recommended and delivers at my preferred hospital so hoping they work out and support a vba2c, if conditions are right. If it looks like i'll be in back labor again i'm not even gonna attempt that ish.

Omg dobs you're so bad! Sorry to disappoint but no more buying tests for me unless they are cheapies. Or unless you find me a really good coupon for digi weeks estimator :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Tex great job on 10 years!!! What are they serving? Hope little lady does well on her travels. Also hope you enjoy your kiddo break -- we may love them but breaks are nice!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

I don&#8217;t mind a line dresses but I&#8217;m not keen on them on me is all! I think on other people they are classic and beautiful!

Anyway I&#8217;m just here for more line porn, anyone? Gigs :rofl:?


----------



## shaescott

Tex - congrats on 10 years! What grade level do you teach again? And what subject?

Gigs- his job is going alright so far, thanks for asking! It&#8217;s just a summer job, minimum wage, but it&#8217;s something. He&#8217;s doing dishwashing and concessions at a local outdoor concert venue. He says the dishes are way heavier than he expected and his back isn&#8217;t too happy about it, but at least it&#8217;s money. He gets his schedule way in advance based on the concert bookings, so he&#8217;s thinking he might get a second job because he doesn&#8217;t have a ton of hours at this job. 

Kitty I think they look great on you, but I understand. There are some shapes we just don&#8217;t like the look of on ourselves despite thinking they look great on other people. I&#8217;m super picky about dresses, I see tons of pretty dresses and try them on and am sorely disappointed that they don&#8217;t look good on me (or, I don&#8217;t think they do, others might). It&#8217;s odd considering I have the body they&#8217;re modeled on, yet they still don&#8217;t look right on me. It might be a mental thing. 
I think some clothing styles just look odd on me, even though I love them on others. Especially on short people. I see so many cute outfits on short girls and then I try on something similar and I look stupid. My legs are crazy long, that doesn&#8217;t help. Well, not super long, I wear regular length jeans, but they look proportionally really long. My body just seems awkward sometimes lol.


----------



## TexasRider

I spent 9 years at middle school doing several things. I did just science for like 6 years a combo of 6th and 7th grade there. Then the principal moved me to elective classes and I did 3 years of various electives like art computer and gardening. I moved to the high school in August and I teach Intro to Culinary Arts which is a fancy way of saying I teach cooking 10 basically. 

The food is being catered by a smal local restaurant and the menu is chicken fried steak or fried chicken mashed potatoes green beans and dessert... breaking my diet but its gonna be worth it!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex your school has a gardening elective?! That's amazing! I would have totally done that if my school offered it. How useful!


kittykat7210 said:


> Anyway Im just here for more line porn, anyone? Gigs :rofl:?

You know it!
I looked back at my Walmart cheapie at 13dpo with Lev and they're about the same so :thumbup: 

Also we told a couple of friends yesterday, our hometown besties that have the baby same age as Lev. They weren't together so we faced time them separately...well when we called the guy friend he was in his car; he congratulated us then turned the phone to the side and one of our mutual friends was sitting in the car! I had no idea! We are not super close so hoping he can keep his mouth shut! I would not have said anything if I knew he was there. Oh well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3949.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TexasRider

Yes we have had it the high school for a long time so the principal made a class for 6th grade garden science and since I was a science teacher she made me teach it. Except I suck at keeping plants alive so it wasnt super successful under my care. Im at the high school this year doing cooking and the guy who took over has a large garden at his house every year so hes experienced with gardens etc and its done much better this year.. i told her I didnt know what the heck I was doing haha


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I know!! I want more digis with weeks estimator!! I have one left fom last pregnancy. I'm saving it for when I should get a 3+ result. Hope it doesn't expire before I get bfp. Awesome on finding a group, I hope you really like them. Also hope that friend doesn't spill the beans for you. Oh I think your test looks greater. My walmart cheapie test at 13dpo wasn't quite that dark. 

Shae glad his job is going well but I think being able to save up money by working extra in summer is a good ideal. Hope he can get you a nice ring sometime soon.

Texas that sounds delicious!! Congrats!! I also have a "brown" thumb. I can't garden to save my life. Maybe one day.

Kitty that's fine. We all have pur preferences. If we all only liked A lines then only A lines would exist.


AFM having a better day. I was so exhausted I slept from a little after 8 to a little after 10 whn DH came home.

I have so much cleaning to do before my dad comes in though so I've got to get my booty in gear! He'll be here Saturday morning. So excited!!

I think DH thinks I'm pregnant because I was so tired. He won't say it until aftera bfp though :rofl: I think it's too early to tell though.


----------



## gigglebox

Well despite my reluctance I looked for digi weeks at walmart and they don't have them anymore. Only the ones that says preg or not preg. For some reason the ones with just words don't give me any satisfaction so they were easy to resist.

Fluek what dpo are you? When are you testing???


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Kitty i love ALL those dresses, you look so lovely in all of them <3 my sister had a mermaidy-fishtail type dress but it wasnt strapless but still lovely, my dress (when I eventually get hitched lol) will be strapless most def with lotsa lace involved 

Lovin the line porn again hehe im the same Gigs on the Digis without the wks estimator, easy to say &#8216;naaaah&#8217; lol. Aww love your ticker aswell :)

Had such a busy day today & so mych cleaning urghhh! SO &#8220;accidentally&#8221; knocked a wall through yesterday so there was dust crap EVERYWHERE! Mainly kitchen.. i say accidental as he took the 3 last remaining old windows out as the main wall is being knocked through on Saturday (EEK) & the larger of the window which was on Rileys old bedroom wall, he had to yank the window out slightly as it was stuck & as the wall is free standing because of new Ext upstairs etc the bricks all just fell over Lol MESS! 

But tomorrow us my private scan day arghhhhh excited hehe!! 

Ooh didnt bdb have her Scan today? Hope all went well for her


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeee baby in itero pics soon! Can't wait to see!

Omg cb that sounds like a majjjor reno you've got going on! I'd love to add an extra bedroom and an all seasons room but total pipe dreams right now!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm either 4 or 5dpo. Opk was positive Friday and negative Saturday. My temp at 3 a.m. Saturday was 97.23ish but 97.74ish at 6 a.m. (which is my normal wake time). I'm thinking I Od early Saturday morning. I'm considering testing Monday as I might get a squinter at 9/10 dpo lol I have like 50 hpts!

Yes, the US has dropped the weeks estimator due to lawsuits from what I understand. I think it cause women emotional trauma due to either their weeks being from O rather than weeks "pregnant" or their hcg didn't rise as high/fast so they were inaccurate.

I really loved them though. I waited a day or two after turning 4 and 5 weeks to ensure I got the intended result. 

CB I do have a plain digi as well as I like DH to see the word. It makes it more real for him. 

Oh that sounds like a real mess. I hope renovating doesn't take long.

You must share scan pic. I love looking at the little babes especially once they start looking like babies :)

Ah, I'm so unmotivated to do house cleaning :( :(


----------



## Jezika

Uhhh just dropping by to say GIGS I TURN MY BACK FOR ONE WEEK AND YOU GO AND GET PREGNANT?!

Huge congrats. Just so much excite. <3


----------



## claireybell

Omg Flueks 50hpts haha love it ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Jez <3 

Ok Fluek with 50 hpt's I think you can spare just one for an early monday test! Dooo eeeet

Are you still "feeling" pregnant? I was discussing early pregnancy factor with my SIL last night. Makes you feel less crazy when you feel pregnant but aren't. Maybe conception has occurred?

Afm feeling very not pregnant, with the exception of extremely slow digestion ooommmmggggggg. I am so bloated.
Also have no real appetite or cravings so finding food to eat has been a challenge.


----------



## shaescott

50 hpts, I love it!!!

CB I&#8217;m excited to see scan pics!

I&#8217;ve been getting really obvious EWCM since Sunday, extra EW-like this morning, and it&#8217;s really weird for me. But considering I&#8217;m still getting it, I&#8217;m assuming I haven&#8217;t ovulated yet (and I might not ovulate at all considering the mirena). Although I think I&#8217;ve had EWCM post ovulation before. Ugh. God, I can&#8217;t wait to get on the pill. I need consistency, god damn it!


----------



## claireybell

Shae when are i having your iud removed? Combi pill is great 

Gigs im feeling your pain on the challenging eating front & bloatedness uhh i have a mini bloated baby bump lol 

Ooh Flueks are u having smptoms???

Scan went ace eee! It was snoozing in there, hb was 146bpm <3 then it started kicking its leg awww, measuring a day ahead at 10wks 4days.. il upload a couple if piccys x


----------



## claireybell

Hand up by its face 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034647&stc=1&d=1527164042
 



Attached Files:







9F4626B5-DFE1-48C9-B16D-B2A0E1CA82B2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034649&stc=1&d=1527164117
 



Attached Files:







BF4FB206-87DB-4BFA-943D-E89F004897CC.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

Only lets me upload one per post grr.. i do have one more where its both legs spread view lol both legs with ankles together :) potty shot i guess if i was more wks along

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034651&stc=1&d=1527164340
 



Attached Files:







E9CF9E3C-13F3-404E-81BC-163E335F6A1F.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww too early for nub guess!! So cute though, does make me broody!


----------



## Michellebelle

Sooooo cute CB! I don't know why, but my guess is boy for you. This is based on absolutely nothing haha.


----------



## shaescott

CB aw so cute! Are you finding out the sex at 20 weeks or so?
Regarding the iud, I plan to get it out in August.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb! Omg my heart is melting. There's a baby in there!!! Cute little bean!


----------



## claireybell

Thanku ladies :) i was in awww driving home from the scan, feeling relaxed & all maternal lol & the amt of water i drunk, my god, i mustve peed like 4 times in an hr after :haha:

Waaay to early for Nub shot, only 2 more wks & then my next one ha ha! I love the nub theory, Rileys was def right but didnt get a great shot with Nualas but fx this obe i will

Gigs hows u feeling today?


----------



## claireybell

Shae yes we&#8217;ll be finding out at 20wks, i declined to know the sex with the blood test


----------



## gigglebox

Feeling good although extremely tired. Lev took a short nap today so I had only jist fallen asleep when he woke up -.-

Line porn! Feeling a little sad thinking this may be the last frer I ever take! Only 2 wally cheapies left now. At keast those I can get more of and not feel guilty :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3958.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3953.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## claireybell

Makes me sad aswell Gigs :( love your line progression pic! They always wake as us Mums are dozing off lil chimps ha


----------



## Flueky88

Regarding 50 hpts, they are mostly wondfos. I ordered more but forgot I already had like 30 stashed elsewhere. 

Feeling pregnant?? I always think of the saying "hindsight is 20/20". I have been bloated, fatigued, increased wetness down there. Is it AF symptoms or pregnancy? Not sure. 

CB lovely scan pics. Glad all is well! V always liked her hands by her head too. Excited yo find out gender!!

Shae not much longer til mirena is out then. Hope your cycles become more predictable.

Gigs, awesome frer!!! I know it's sad to think about if a pregnancy may be the last. Sorry nap time was thrawted.


----------



## claireybell

Im hoping its a bfp for you this cycle aswell Flueks :)


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks CB. I'm a little hopeful, but if not at least I'll qualify for short term disability after this cycle.

I'm having a weird fullness and pulling sensation in uterus. Mild cramping is normal, but I don't remember this. Anyone else experience this?

Just out of curiousity. What were your guys symptoms during tww?? I'm so horrible that I can't recall.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so sorry Fluek, I'm about to waste so much of your time with this addicting thread :haha: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html

I've seem to have one major symptom every pregnancy. First pregnancy, lack of boob pain and really thirsty. Suspected chemical and m/c, the same lack of boob pain. Third pregnancy, extreme boob pain. This pregnancy, no boob pain at all (used to get it leading up to my period, but after I stopped breast-feeding this time I never got the pain back) which I was expecting them to start hurting again if I got pregnant. Other than that, really no symptoms.

Every pregnancy except for this one I experienced frequent shitting and a messed up stomach from about 5dpo to 10dpo. This time has been the exact opposite. Not enough pooping! :rofl: but for real this is the least pregnant I've ever felt at the beginning of a pregnancy.


----------



## claireybell

Frequent shitting :rofl: Gigs u kill me ha ha


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> I'm so sorry Fluek, I'm about to waste so much of your time with this addicting thread :haha: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html
> 
> I've seem to have one major symptom every pregnancy. First pregnancy, lack of boob pain and really thirsty. Suspected chemical and m/c, the same lack of boob pain. Third pregnancy, extreme boob pain. This pregnancy, no boob pain at all (used to get it leading up to my period, but after I stopped breast-feeding this time I never got the pain back) which I was expecting them to start hurting again if I got pregnant. Other than that, really no symptoms.
> 
> Every pregnancy except for this one I experienced frequent shitting and a messed up stomach from about 5dpo to 10dpo. This time has been the exact opposite. Not enough pooping! :rofl: but for real this is the least pregnant I've ever felt at the beginning of a pregnancy.

Same here with the no pooping thing. I've been constipated for two weeks straight, I look about 4 months pregnant just because I'm bloated from it. I'm 18 dpo today and on CD 36, first cycle of clomid. I haven't tested AT ALL this cycle.

Congrats though! :D


----------



## claireybell

The tugging uterus feeling sounds promising Flueks :thumbup: 

Symptoms: 
Riley - light spotting from 5dpo & nothing else 
Nuala - 8/9/10dpo i had awful cramps & backache but was way too early for my period so i tested

This pg, i was peeing a lot more by 5/6dpo & i had 2 days of spotting.. i think that was it for this pg, it was only a few wks ago but cant think what else Lol


----------



## claireybell

Hi Mwel, when will u be testing??


----------



## mwel8819

claireybell said:


> The tugging uterus feeling sounds promising Flueks :thumbup:
> 
> Symptoms:
> Riley - light spotting from 5dpo & nothing else
> Nuala - 8/9/10dpo i had awful cramps & backache but was way too early for my period so i tested
> 
> This pg, i was peeing a lot more by 5/6dpo & i had 2 days of spotting.. i think that was it for this pg, it was only a few wks ago but cant think what else Lol

If that was the only symptoms I had I wouldn't think I was pregnant. I always have SOOOO many when I'm pregnant. And I'm not sure when I am going to test. I know this will sound crazy but I've had CP's and so I want to make sure it is good and secure first. I have a doctor's appt on the 4th if I can make it until then. My average LP is 14 days...so 18 days makes me a little happy. lol! I've been SUPER nauseated and crazy constipated. And my bbs feel like they will fall off and have since 8 dpo.


----------



## claireybell

You have such good will power mwel :) im terrible, ive been known to poas at 4dpo LOL! i can understand from previous CP&#8217;s the not testing early though.. really hope this is your cycle & your pregnant right now! Not long until the 4th & your symptoms get much more stronger :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I get no symtoms when my period is due so when i do feel diff in the tww i know something usually is going on ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

How have you not tested!! I get tempted to POAS even when I KNOW I&#8217;m not pregnant!!

But yeh my boobs go huge when I&#8217;m pregnant, insta-porn star boobs :rofl: but normally I get no PMS symptoms. #CD48...


----------



## mwel8819

I want to test, especially when I eat hibatchi steak and shrimp and it tastes like I scooped it straight from the ocean...blegh! Or when my husband comes to bed and barely moves and I feel like I am on a boat with sea sickness. Im just so scared though. What if Im crazy and am not pregnnat at all?! Its all so frustrating.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi mwel! Welcome in :) I'm going to be bad and say TESSSST! See I go crazy not testing early because I figure if i test late I won't know if my lines are progressing. 

Ok today's new symptom is a bottomless stomach. I ate 3 pieces of pizza for dinber and her i am 2 hours later and my stomach is growling!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ok so now that we might have another boy, we will need a boy name :-k we have 1 girl name we are set on with 3 back ups but we are soooo bad at agreeing on boy names! Basically I like European names that don't end in an "n" sound (because we already have 2). Ok and SUGGEST!


----------



## Flueky88

Mwel test test test!!!! Eveything sounds really promising :)

Gigs lol. I did waste some time. Crazy it was created 10 years ago!!

You know, I haven't had sore boobs yet. I seem to get them as PMS symptom. I didn't get sore boobs with V's pregnancy either.:rofl: frequent shitting. 

CB that's interesting you don't get symptoms in tww unless pregnant. I'm a bit jealous:) 

Thank you for your input. I'm feeling a bit more hopeful that I really am pregnant. I'm thinking my weird uterus feeling could be implantation. If I get bfp this cycle I'll have to surprise David on 31st, V's birthday. 

Well I think I'll wash bottles and get ready for bed. Just have to get through tomorrow then 3 day weekend, here I come!!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I am sooooo keeping my fingers crossed for you! G'night lovely!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I also like testing progression. It generally gives you a good ideal of if mc or successful. I think so at least.

Boy names. Hmmm, I like James, Andrew. Our boy name we have picked out is Samuel. I know it's a bit older, but we really like it.


----------



## DobbyForever

In the latest round of my wtf this is worse than teen mom life 

Ex filed for a custody swap and is trying to fine me $2k


----------



## nyxnw

Hi all!! Was on here briefly about two years ago, got pregnant first month with my son, and now here I am back in the TWW unexpectedly lol.


----------



## claireybell

Hi Nynx - how many dpo are you? 

I only ever have painful boobs when pg aswell & mine are like coconuts right now, mahoooosive LOL! Adam loves them hahaa! 

Mwel - give in an test hehe! 

Flueks i love the name Samuel, some names just never lose their popularity :) 

We can never decide on boys names straight away, ones i like SO doesnt pfft typical! We quite like Hayden for a boy (ending with an N Gigs lol) & Harley for a girl, like Harley Quinn - suicide squad hehe! To be fair theres lotsa girls names we probs would love, boys is gonna be tricky urhhh! 

Gigs u may be carrying a girly <3 

Dobby wtf??! How would he ever get custody of A?! Hes having a laugh isn&#8217;t he?! Generally unless the mother is a junky or raving alcoholic & mentally unstable (which u are none of these) the father rarely gets the child & given his past record of no effort on visitation theres no way! Hooe you arent stressing about it too much hun.. hes looking for ways to hurt you & because its all getting out of his control!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi nyx! Welcome back! What dpo are you? 

Dobs what the f????!!!!!!!! What is he claiming and 2k for what?! Ugh what a dirtbalk for basically trying to get custody out of spite :growlmad:

Fluek those are solid, timeless boys names. We like ours a little weirder :haha: i agree about progression . I still worry about a later m/c but I'll only feel better about that once I have an ultrasound or two! But at least for now I feel confident in this pregnancy. 

Ugh Lev is still waking up once a night. He wines until I give him a bottle. The most I've let him wine is 20-30 minutes so not sure how long he'd continue but i think i may have to find out to break this bad habit!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Hi mwel! Welcome in :) I'm going to be bad and say TESSSST! See I go crazy not testing early because I figure if i test late I won't know if my lines are progressing.
> 
> Ok today's new symptom is a bottomless stomach. I ate 3 pieces of pizza for dinber and her i am 2 hours later and my stomach is growling!!!

Thanks for the welcome! Trust me, I'm growing impatient. I may have to soon!

I had that bottomless stomach at about 12 dpo-14dpo and then it went away. I thought for sure AF was coming bc I can eat myself out of house and home before AF. Then nothing happened.


----------



## nyxnw

Currently 9dpo. Tested on a cheapie today and got a bfn.


----------



## mwel8819

Flueky88 said:


> Mwel test test test!!!! Eveything sounds really promising :)
> 
> Gigs lol. I did waste some time. Crazy it was created 10 years ago!!
> 
> You know, I haven't had sore boobs yet. I seem to get them as PMS symptom. I didn't get sore boobs with V's pregnancy either.:rofl: frequent shitting.
> 
> CB that's interesting you don't get symptoms in tww unless pregnant. I'm a bit jealous:)
> 
> Thank you for your input. I'm feeling a bit more hopeful that I really am pregnant. I'm thinking my weird uterus feeling could be implantation. If I get bfp this cycle I'll have to surprise David on 31st, V's birthday.
> 
> Well I think I'll wash bottles and get ready for bed. Just have to get through tomorrow then 3 day weekend, here I come!!

Ha! I may just do that...maybe...I'm still terrified.

Awww a birthday bfp would be awesome! I was thinking the same thing about CB, I have symptoms every tww.


----------



## mwel8819

nyxnw said:


> Currently 9dpo. Tested on a cheapie today and got a bfn.

Aww that is still early though. You aren't out until AF shows.


----------



## mwel8819

claireybell said:


> Hi Nynx - how many dpo are you?
> 
> I only ever have painful boobs when pg aswell & mine are like coconuts right now, mahoooosive LOL! Adam loves them hahaa!
> 
> Mwel - give in an test hehe!
> 
> Flueks i love the name Samuel, some names just never lose their popularity :)
> 
> We can never decide on boys names straight away, ones i like SO doesnt pfft typical! We quite like Hayden for a boy (ending with an N Gigs lol) & Harley for a girl, like Harley Quinn - suicide squad hehe! To be fair theres lotsa girls names we probs would love, boys is gonna be tricky urhhh!
> 
> Gigs u may be carrying a girly <3
> 
> Dobby wtf??! How would he ever get custody of A?! Hes having a laugh isnt he?! Generally unless the mother is a junky or raving alcoholic & mentally unstable (which u are none of these) the father rarely gets the child & given his past record of no effort on visitation theres no way! Hooe you arent stressing about it too much hun.. hes looking for ways to hurt you & because its all getting out of his control!


I like your names! So you aren't nauseated or anything? I'm super jealous right now but I will say having so many keeps me thinking things are going well. I had a lot with my first too.


----------



## bdb84

Welp. My baby is officially a spaz. He would not sit still AT ALL during my scan on Wednesday. The sonographer kept asking what I ate/drank beforehand but I truly had nothing since the night before. She had a very hard time getting all of his measurements. At one point I was sure we'd have to come back. She couldn't even measure his heart rate because of how active he was. I can only imagine what it's going to be like once I'm able to feel his movements. I was only able to get two pictures from the scan and they are a little on the disappointing side. No visible nub to play guessing games with. He just would NOT. SIT. STILL. :lol: 

I'll throw in a belly pic for the fun of it even though there's nothing there but some bloat. I really thought I'd be showing for sure by now being that I'm about to enter my 2nd trimester and this is my fourth child. With DD2 I was already in maternity clothes by now, but this pregnancy is very different.


----------



## claireybell

Mwel im still in the midst of my sickness right now, mine appeared when i was 5+4 but usually its over 6wks, its decreasing now but im still feeling yuk!


----------



## mwel8819

bdb84 said:


> Welp. My baby is officially a spaz. He would not sit still AT ALL during my scan on Wednesday. The sonographer kept asking what I ate/drank beforehand but I truly had nothing since the night before. She had a very hard time getting all of his measurements. At one point I was sure we'd have to come back. She couldn't even measure his heart rate because of how active he was. I can only imagine what it's going to be like once I'm able to feel his movements. I was only able to get two pictures from the scan and they are a little on the disappointing side. No visible nub to play guessing games with. He just would NOT. SIT. STILL. :lol:
> 
> I'll throw in a belly pic for the fun of it even though there's nothing there but some bloat. I really thought I'd be showing for sure by now being that I'm about to enter my 2nd trimester and this is my fourth child. With DD2 I was already in maternity clothes by now, but this pregnancy is very different.
> 
> View attachment 1034727
> 
> 
> View attachment 1034729


Aww you look cute! It'll happen. ha! As you, it comes out of nowhere. With my first, I had to drink mtn dew to get her to move for the ultrasounds...she was always very laid back. She is 3 now and NOT laid back. haha!


----------



## claireybell

Awww Bdb lovely piccys <3 so do u have to go back to get more measurements? Im so glad everything went well though :)


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwww little baby!!! So cute ahhhh can't wait for my ultrasound! All the way at the end of June ;_;

I like Hayden! See we have a Desmond and Levin so I want something different this time. 

Ok here's the last test for awhile. Hoping next week with my last cheapie I'll get a super dark test line, then I'll be done I think. This is 1,5, & 10 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







C46B28DF-9A56-428B-BBDC-0B5A403B966F.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Awwwww little baby!!! So cute ahhhh can't wait for my ultrasound! All the way at the end of June ;_;
> 
> I like Hayden! See we have a Desmond and Levin so I want something different this time.
> 
> Ok here's the last test for awhile. Hoping next week with my last cheapie I'll get a super dark test line, then I'll be done I think. This is 1,5, & 10 minutes.

Yay! Sticky Sticky! :happydance: Awesome lines!

I wish I could work up the courage. I actually had to take some meds so I could go to the bathroom this morning...still not working great. I usually take Linzess and it makes me go immediately and ALOT. Not this time.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh you're killing me with suspense! Personally I rather see a bfn then be slapped in the face by af. I like to know when she's coming...you definitely sounds pregnant though, especially being DAYYYYS late for af!


----------



## nyxnw

I did a cheapie this morning and was sure it was negative came back to the first pic. So I went and look at the others and saw two of them! The most current two. Im sire they are evaps, but ughhh whyyy!
 



Attached Files:







A8B4C7CA-D4B4-47F5-9AAA-D1532732FAF7.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 18









F9FFB40F-2611-4A3E-905B-23362BAD0684.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## mwel8819

nyxnw said:


> I did a cheapie this morning and was sure it was negative came back to the first pic. So I went and look at the others and saw two of them! The most current two. Im sire they are evaps, but ughhh whyyy!

I definitely see something in that last pic but Im not sure what I see. My eyes play tricks on me when looking for lines.


----------



## gigglebox

If it was past 10 minutes it's not to be trusted I'm afraid :( I've gotten an extremely convincing fake line at 12 minutes before! That said they are amazing if read in the time limit.


----------



## mwel8819

Yes ive gotten fake lines past the 10 min mark as well. She is right.


----------



## claireybell

I can def see something there Nyxn but if after 10min mark i would retest tomorrow hun.. fx that line appears again but slightly darker for you :) 

End of June will come by so fast Gigs ahhhh!! My 20wk scan wont be until end of July time uhhh thats aggggges away lol! Hopefully il be having lotsa movement & a wee bump to occupy the weeks before then :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx, yeah I try to avoiding reading into lines after 10 min mark. Good luck when you test again!!

Mwell, you have to test tomorrow. Please, please, please!!!

My dd didn't want to move!! I tried OJ and dr. Pepper another. Neither worked. She's mainly just bat at the wand "leave me alone" :rofl:

CB I hope your sickness gets better soon. It's nice getting into 2nd tri and feeling like a person again. 

Yes, there were some names I loved but DH didn't we both loved Victoria. I had considered Claire but he wasn't too fond of it. I can't imagine her as a Clair now.

Bdb I liked showing late. In my scrubs you couldn't tell until 3rd tri. I have a long torso and already have extra weight. Curious how fast I show next time. Love your profile baby :)


Gigs love those bfp lines!! Sorry Lev is still waking for bottle. I give V a pacifier, not sure if it's that or she just loves her sleep. I'm sure to be doomed with sleepless baby next time.

Oh and as far as names hehe. We all have our own tastes. I love classic but not your super popular names. I don't want them to share a name with 3 or 4 other classmates. When I was in 8th grade I tild my friend I'd name my kids "Areana" and "Loki" :rofl:

Dobby wtf?!?! What a dumbass!!! So can't wait til his ass is grass!!

Sheww, I think I got everyone.

Guys, I really think I'm pregnant. Tmi: I'm usually dry as a bone in my lp. I went to check cm as I've been feeling quite wet, and was very wet on outside and had white creamy cm!! Boobies aren't sore either. No more pulling in uterus either. My temp was inaccurate, I overslept and practically jumped out of bed. So it was fairly high since I moved before taking.

I tested for science purposes to see bfn. I can make sure if I get a hint of a line it's real. It's clearly bfn, but I'm 6 or 7dpo. 

I won't test til Monday. I don't want to spill the beans at the party Sunday if I got a faint bfp. I'm bad about telling stuff I'm excited about :blush:


----------



## Flueky88

For your scientific viewing pleasure lol.

This also makes me believe I had a chemical last month. Taking to account I'm getting solid bfn with same test lot.
 



Attached Files:







20180525_194950.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pacificlove

Sind, how can I go away for a few days and you show up like 6 weeks along;) jk!! Huge congratulations, fx for a very sticky bean!! 

Sorry, I missed all the last pages so am not caught up as BNB had me do a resign in so then obviously I could not just refresh my last page....ugh


----------



## gigglebox

Sind? Do you mean me? :haha: thanks I think!

Cb you're right, time will fly! I can't believe it was already a week ago I found out! Last Friday I was having a pity party not being pregnant thanks to stark white 8dpo frer :haha: Lev got my expectations high! I don't know if y'all remember but I had a super faint shadow line evening of 7dpo with walmart cheapie and a very obvious bfp on frer at 8dpo; may have gotten a positive on 7dpo with it if i had tried. 

Anyway I remember feeling like this last time, like when you're pregnant life goes by a week at a time. It goes too fast!

Fluek being wet at 7/8dpo was something I definitely noticed too! If it's abnormal for you i'd say it's a good sign! Ahhhhh I can't wait for your next test! What's with the sideways streak on that one? Was the dye done running through? How did it dry?

Ladies off topic but I totally impulse bought 3 rings from jtv :blush: too bad their shipping is so slow blahhhh like over a week and they're just one state away -.-


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific are you in tww??

Gigs, yes it is not the norm at all. TMI DH and I dtd yesterday morning. I usually dry out before he finishes, but not this time :blush: 

As for the sideways streak not sure. It had been 10 minutes when I took the pic. I dipped another for the hell of it but didn't snap a pic. No streak and no squinter. I just wanted a baseline bfn. 

Oh can you share link or pic of rings? I'm curious :)

I'll try to check back this weekend. I'll probably be sporadic this week as my dad is currently almost in Indiana on his way here. I rarely see him so, ya know. I'll update about any tests though :)


----------



## gigglebox

I look forward to your updates test(s)! I'll post pics of the rings as they come in :thumbup:

Hope you have an enjoyable time with your pops!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks gigs!! I'm looking forward to it too. I really have rhis gut feeling. It was wrong before but still. I'm still having lots of cm. It made it look like I peed myself about half dollar size. So FX!!!

He isn't here yet. A tad worried but I'm thinking they probably stopped to rest somewhere. I'll call soon to find out.

I woke up at 5 thirsty and couldnt fall back asleep, ugh.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks it probs the dye still clearing on your cheapie but i can see something very faint.. im so excited for you eeeee!!! 

Oooh Rings Gigs:) i love Jewellery, bracelets & rings are my def fave!


----------



## claireybell

I had to s of CM before my positive flueks & my pants looked like i peed myself aswell!


----------



## Flueky88

CB thanks. Nothing is catching my eye but that's quite alright. Hoping to confirm my feelings Monday:) ah glad you also had lots of cm. If it was only a day I wouldnt think much of it. Plus this is very abnornal for me!! I wish we could know at 1dpo :rofl:


----------



## mwel8819

&#8216;Ive been wearing a panty liner for a good week now bc i kept feeling so wet. Good norning ladies. 20dpo! &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek fx!!! Tightly crossed!!! Ahhh I can't wait and I reeeeeaallllly hope you're right! 

Mwel you are such a tease!

Oooh cb I'd wear more bracelts but they always catch on the kiddos so I rarely wear them now unless it's a special occasion. Loooooove rings though!


----------



## claireybell

Same here, they catch on their clothes & would break or catch them & scratch them.. 

Mwel your willpower is killing me lol! Have u ever gone this many dpo without being pregnant? Or are u known to have very long LP&#8217;s...


----------



## kittykat7210

Lol CD50 just got my period :dohh:


----------



## mwel8819

kittykat7210 said:


> Lol CD50 just got my period :dohh:

50?! Omg! Im sorry! Thats just wrong! 

Im really not trying to be a tease. I feel like Im barely holding on to my sanity. I want to test but dont want to see a negative and think Ive been crazy bc of all the symptoms.

My longest LP was 16. My longest cycle was 39 and it was a suspected cp. My average LP is 14 days.


----------



## mwel8819

Oh and I LOVE my pandora bracelet but I don&#8217;t wear anything but it and I love my pandora ring too. Rings are my fave as well!


----------



## Flueky88

Mwel it sounds like increased cm is a sign!!! I don't know how you haven't tested. Just curious how do you track O? If you are sure of O, girl your eggo is preggo :)

Gigs, thanks girl :) I'm glad we have her birthday party tomorrow to help distract me. 

CB almost 11 weeks. Woohoo!! How's your weekend going?

Kitty sorry about AF. My cycles were a bit strange postpartum. I actually have shorter cycles now than when I was ttc #1. 

So exhausted from waking up at 5. Been having a good visit with my dad and his gf. Picked up V's cake.it looks awesome. I'll take a pic tomorrow. I had to try to cover as the lid won't shut due to the mermaid tail.


----------



## claireybell

Wow Flueks i bet her cake looks bloody awesome, cant wait to see it ;) i know, its crazy im nearly outta the First Tri eeeep! Glad your Dad & his gf had a nice visit today. 

My goodness Kit thats a looooooong cycle hun.. hopefully next cycle is at least half that length!

Ooh Mwel yes i second what Flueks said about do you know what day you ovulated on?? Ohhh the anticipation hehe!

I love my Pandoras aswell, i have 2 Bracelets with a few charms here n there & a dbl set Pandora ring band which SO got me for Christmas :) i only usually wear the fancier one of the two bracelets when we are going out somewhere nice

My period cycles since having nuala are now either 29/30 day cycles & my bleeds are loads less - like after 3/4 days my period stops i love it Lol. I&#8217;l be having my left tube snipped whist having my planned csection this time so there will be def no more bambinos after no3 but im completely ok with it & il be looking forward to enjoying life & watching the kiddies grow, holidays etc as the house will be finished soon thank goodness :thumbup: our wknd has turned into a building site again.. main walls been knocked through in the kitchen now & Adam will be doing the floor over next day or so, the kids are at gparents tonight as we have no kitchen & wont be able to sort them brekkie in morning but... i bought us some bottled water & we just had Pizza take away Lol so healthy but i managed 2 slices & some chips, sickness is def tailing off Woop!!!


----------



## mwel8819

I track O through apps and opk&#8217;s and cm. I used to temp but it&#8217;s so hard with a 3 year old sleeping with you.

Fleuk, I&#8217;m glad you are enjoying time with your dad! A mermaid tail cake sounds awesome!


----------



## mwel8819

claireybell said:


> Wow Flueks i bet her cake looks bloody awesome, cant wait to see it ;) i know, its crazy im nearly outta the First Tri eeeep! Glad your Dad & his gf had a nice visit today.
> 
> My goodness Kit thats a looooooong cycle hun.. hopefully next cycle is at least half that length!
> 
> Ooh Mwel yes i second what Flueks said about do you know what day you ovulated on?? Ohhh the anticipation hehe!
> 
> I love my Pandoras aswell, i have 2 Bracelets with a few charms here n there & a dbl set Pandora ring band which SO got me for Christmas :) i only usually wear the fancier one of the two bracelets when we are going out somewhere nice
> 
> My period cycles since having nuala are now either 29/30 day cycles & my bleeds are loads less - like after 3/4 days my period stops i love it Lol. Il be having my left tube snipped whist having my planned csection this time so there will be def no more bambinos after no3 but im completely ok with it & il be looking forward to enjoying life & watching the kiddies grow, holidays etc as the house will be finished soon thank goodness :thumbup: our wknd has turned into a building site again.. main walls been knocked through in the kitchen now & Adam will be doing the floor over next day or so, the kids are at gparents tonight as we have no kitchen & wont be able to sort them brekkie in morning but... i bought us some bottled water & we just had Pizza take away Lol so healthy but i managed 2 slices & some chips, sickness is def tailing off Woop!!!

I ovulated on the 6th according to calendar apps and my opks and cm. Pizza actually sounds yummy. The only thing Ive been eating is bland stuff...chips and French fries are my best friend lately.


----------



## claireybell

I bet you are so preggers Mwel hehe :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I hope my next cycles way shorter!! I&#8217;m happier with my post partum AF though, so much lighter and shorter! It&#8217;s just the actually CD&#8217;s that need to sort out now :rofl:

But yeh mwel how are you doing this?? I honestly would have Internet ordered by now if I couldn&#8217;t get out the house!!


----------



## mwel8819

kittykat7210 said:


> Yeh I hope my next cycles way shorter!! Im happier with my post partum AF though, so much lighter and shorter! Its just the actually CDs that need to sort out now :rofl:
> 
> But yeh mwel how are you doing this?? I honestly would have Internet ordered by now if I couldnt get out the house!!

Ohhh I have a drawer full of tests lol! That isnt the issue. The issue is that Ive talked myself into having symptoms before and felt like a crazy lady when the test was negative.

My cycles postpartum were much more regular and shorter for sure too.


----------



## kittykat7210

mwel8819 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh I hope my next cycles way shorter!! Im happier with my post partum AF though, so much lighter and shorter! Its just the actually CDs that need to sort out now :rofl:
> 
> But yeh mwel how are you doing this?? I honestly would have Internet ordered by now if I couldnt get out the house!!
> 
> Ohhh I have a drawer full of tests lol! That isnt the issue. The issue is that Ive talked myself into having symptoms before and felt like a crazy lady when the test was negative.
> 
> My cycles postpartum were much more regular and shorter for sure too.Click to expand...

Oh my god!!! I am just speechless, I would be peeing on sticks left right and centre :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Mwel isn't it better to just know one way or the other? 

Y'all, the bloat/infrequent poop struggle is real.

And in the same breath now I'm going to discuss food :rofl:

Didn't someone here mention Fuzzy Tacos and i was like eewww gross? Well they opened on here and omg best nachos I've ever had and now I've been craving them for nearly 2 weeks. Still haven't been back though :(


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I can't wait to see the cake! I loooove mermaids. I'm doing my basement bathroom in a mermaid theme. Actually just picked up a ton of star fish and sand dollars at a yard sale today to use for decorations. And if I get lazy I'll throw them in a mason jar and voila, instant decor!

Kit i'd welcome a long cycle if I wasn't ttc! They more time not bleeding, the better :haha: 

Mwel did you say how long you've been ttc? Sorry if i'm making you repeat yourself.

And here is the ring as requested! The first one arrived early :thumbup: unfortunately the place I want to take it for re-sizing is closed tomorrow and possibly Monday :( it was deeply discounted as it was the last one left, however it's 1.5-2 sizes too small for the finger I want to wear it on. 

It's silver and faceted rainbow moonstones so it has an iridescent blue sheen to the stones which is hard to photograph. It's much prettier irl!
 



Attached Files:







C7D56E22-94D6-4E2B-9F2A-222E5354971C.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Fluek I can't wait to see the cake! I loooove mermaids. I'm doing my basement bathroom in a mermaid theme. Actually just picked up a ton of star fish and sand dollars at a yard sale today to use for decorations. And if I get lazy I'll throw them in a mason jar and voila, instant decor!
> 
> Kit i'd welcome a long cycle if I wasn't ttc! They more time not bleeding, the better :haha:
> 
> Mwel did you say how long you've been ttc? Sorry if i'm making you repeat yourself.
> 
> And here is the ring as requested! The first one arrived early :thumbup: unfortunately the place I want to take it for re-sizing is closed tomorrow and possibly Monday :( it was deeply discounted as it was the last one left, however it's 1.5-2 sizes too small for the finger I want to wear it on.
> 
> It's silver and faceted rainbow moonstones so it has an iridescent blue sheen to the stones which is hard to photograph. It's much prettier irl!

I know you mean, but we do want another and will probably start trying soonish, so I&#8217;d like a normal cycle to start soon!

Gigs that ring is pretty, what are the stones?


----------



## claireybell

Gigs beeeeautiful ring you have there, i would instantly post the Emoji with the hearts for eyes <3 love the blue colour effect on it aswell, will the ring shop to re-size be open on Monday or Tuesday? Just realising its bank hols Monday.. Im a sucker for Rings with sparkly stones & white Gold/Silver tones for the Metal :)

All this talk of Rings has made me want another one haha i was on the Pandora website last night & i saw 2 that i just loved instantly, it would cost me around £180 for both though :shock: not sure i could justify it but i have abit in my savings, SO will just say get them i expect ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Kit they're rainbow moonstone 

Cb do you ever look on ebay? You can get some very pretty and cheap stuff there! I'm currently bidding on a rose gold ring set :) hubby is going to kill me when he realizes how much jewelry I've bought lol but I'm using leftover Christmas money so...plus these are deeply discounted for memorial day!

Cb Monday is Memorial Day which means jewelers is probably closed, but I'll give them a call and see. Usually it's just restaurants, grocers, and gas stations open. Some larger retailers too I suppose.


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh also I had a dream I took a pregnancy test that said "pregnant 80%" then had a whole list of the range your hcg had to be at to get certain percentages! I think it maxed out at 2000 or something. Omg can you imagine?! That's like the weeks indicator on crack. I would totally buy a ton of those to watch the percentage rise!


----------



## Flueky88

CB glad the sickness is getting better. I hope you enjoyed an adult only night with SO. It's nice every once in awhile. Hope the renos are over soon too.

Mwel, if you used opk and cm then I'd say fairly accurate. Bbt can be hard with LOs. I hope you tested today. Succumb to peer pressure :)

Kitty it should be shorter and they eventually get into a more regular pattern. They did for me at least. Looking forward to you ttc soon!!

Gigs, yes I do love the mermaid theme too! Show us pics when you are finished:)

The ring is gorgeous. Can it be resized??

Sorry for bloat and constipation. I had to take docusate to help me and my hemmrhoids starting in 2nd tri. It sucks.

AFM I'm the only one up right now. Feeling excited about everything. I can't sleep any longer. Her smash cake got a bit smashed. Someone put the box on it's side :( it'll be okay though. Wish I'd gotten a pic before it happened. 

Not noticed any symptoms yet except for very thirsty. There's still more time today for symptoms lol. Feeling a bit anxious about testing tomorrow. Temp has steadily up since O. Began in 97.7 range and up to 98.4. I know I can't really say a lot about temps so early but it does remind me of my suspected chemical cycles and bfp cycle. FX!!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol about the dream. I would probably buy too. So I could gauge how much the percentage changed from day to day.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh are Flueks are u testing tomorrow?? Im very excited eeeee you & Gigs will be Bump buddies hehe :) 

Im sure the Cake still looks lovely, how annoying though.. pfft! 

Omg Digi wks Indicator on Crack :rofl: hahaaaa killed me!!

No ive not looked on ebay but im really weird about pre-owned Jewellery, i know that sounds crazy lol (i probs am on some level) but i think where Jewellery is personal i think about bad luck/omens etc weird i know :-/ but i do love charity shop shopping, used clothes, footwear im fine with if in good condition;)


----------



## claireybell

A mini nearly 11 wks bump - probs more bloat lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034809&stc=1&d=1527430112
 



Attached Files:







2B01627B-BA24-448F-BEBF-1BFAD19F997D.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## nyxnw

Look at that bump &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. 


I&#8217;m still waiting for the witch to come. I fee nauseous every morning which is so not like me, but no other real symptoms. Not testing again until tuesday.


----------



## gigglebox

Ny when did you last test and when are you due for af? 

Awww cb cute bump! Third baby and almost 2nd try? That is definitely a real bona fide baby bump!

I have been super crampy today and started getting nervous about losing this pregnancy for some weird reason, so of course I had to test! I also just picked up two more tests :haha: 

So here's a wally progress shot for y'all. The test on the right is the one from today. I think these range from nine DPO to today, can't remember entirely I would have to look.
 



Attached Files:







CEF9AC8D-E6F3-4E66-BBD0-50A73D640C61.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kittykat7210

THat is such fab progression gigs!


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Ny when did you last test and when are you due for af?
> 
> Awww cb cute bump! Third baby and almost 2nd try? That is definitely a real bona fide baby bump!
> 
> I have been super crampy today and started getting nervous about losing this pregnancy for some weird reason, so of course I had to test! I also just picked up two more tests :haha:
> 
> So here's a wally progress shot for y'all. The test on the right is the one from today. I think these range from nine DPO to today, can't remember entirely I would have to look.


I sooo replied to this earlier but dont see it so I will again. Lol! Those are some beautiful lines and I can only pray for lines that dark when I do finally test.


----------



## mwel8819

claireybell said:


> A mini nearly 11 wks bump - probs more bloat lol
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034809&stc=1&d=1527430112

Cute baby bump! I look about 4 months right now lol! Sooo much bloat!


----------



## claireybell

Crampy is totally normal at just over 4wks Gigs, embryo is settling in & slight stretching is begininning, i had it aswell & still get aches now & omg the back ache here n there.. i know its hard not to worry, i think our bodies feel the stretching growing pains more as we get older Lol & fab test progression :) 

Mwel thats early pg bloat hehee!


----------



## Flueky88

CB yes I plan to test in the morning. Getting nervous it might be bfn but I still feel like I'm pregnant. 

Lovely bump pic. Yes I do hope we all get to be bump buddies 

Nyx fx AF stays away!!

Gigs fabulous test progression. It's hard not to worry but slight cramping is very normal. Happy 4 weeks!! I knows it's a little late but still.



Had a great party. I'm exhausted but wanted to share just a few pics:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







WSZaHAOF-196332054.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 14









slCgnKUM-196350146.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mwel8819

Flueky88 said:


> CB yes I plan to test in the morning. Getting nervous it might be bfn but I still feel like I'm pregnant.
> 
> Lovely bump pic. Yes I do hope we all get to be bump buddies
> 
> Nyx fx AF stays away!!
> 
> Gigs fabulous test progression. It's hard not to worry but slight cramping is very normal. Happy 4 weeks!! I knows it's a little late but still.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great party. I'm exhausted but wanted to share just a few pics:cloud9:


Cute pics!!! Love the cake! Baby dust to you for morning test!


----------



## gigglebox

At family's house but quickly wanted to say AMAZING cake! And good luck for the morning!!!!!! Eeee!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs "sind".... Wth autocorrect! Lol, yes I ment you ;) congrats again!

I should be coming into my fertile window soon, we are definitely back on the TTC wagon this month!


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee pl!!! Yay for ttc!!! Can't wait to see more bfp's in here!

Told my BIL & SIL today and we recorded it. I'll have to figure out how to upload. SIL said "already" :haha: i'm half offended half amused


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Eeee pl!!! Yay for ttc!!! Can't wait to see more bfp's in here!
> 
> Told my BIL & SIL today and we recorded it. I'll have to figure out how to upload. SIL said "already" :haha: i'm half offended half amused

Thats how we told our entire family last time. Made them think I was taking a pic of my family for work and then said say cheese, say cheese, say Megans pregnant! Lol! Priceless! Youll love having that video for years to come!


----------



## claireybell

Haha Gigs everyone reacts diff & usually its just the shock esp when the youngest is still quite young :) amazing though hehe! 

Its Monday & omg so eager to see your update Flueks, fx my lovely! Oh i LOVE V&#8217;s birthday cake is fantastic & she is such a pretty lil thing, happy 1st birthday little one <3 Nuala was looking at my phone & said &#8220;mmmmm Caaaaake&#8221; Lol now she keeps saying Cake ha ha

Yay Pacific!!! You&#8217;ll be preggers in no time eeee! 

Im taking Nuala to the farm today so hoping to get a couple of cute pics, Riley wants to stay & help his Dad with the flooring being fitted in kitchen bless him, he wants to be just like his Daddy when he grows up awww.. 

Afm, im soooo tempted to buy another Pandora ring lol Gigs you have totally swayed me! ;) 

Had an awful dream i was bleeding loads last night, probs as back was bit achey yesterday.. drs wouldn&#8217;t send me to epu to check it either they just did 2 lots of bloods, it was horrible, then i woke up, thank goodness


----------



## claireybell

Mwel you should upload that pic aswell i bet its great hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Omg I've just realized I commented on the cake but not V! What a dirt ball I am! Fluek she is precious <3 also I need that shirt for myself:)

Cb what a terrible dream, i hate dreams like that especially when the feelings linger when you wake up. Are you going to share a pic of this beautiful ring??? I'm bidding on a rose gold wedding set right now :haha: did i say that already? 

How did nuala like the farm?


----------



## claireybell

Dirt ball Lol no your not haha! 

Yes il go on the Website & snap the 2 pics of the ones i just loved hehe! Oh we&#8217;re going to the farm today, its only just 8am here & farm opens at 10am :) lovely weather.. farm will be nice n stinky then haha!


----------



## claireybell

This is the single band one that will go with my set of 2 as its the same style 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034833&stc=1&d=1527491121
 



Attached Files:







E262C58C-93C0-46C6-8754-233B5CE65323.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claireybell

Heres the other one for my left hand middle finger, my engagement Ring is on the next one along, both of same colour & stones so should be ok :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034835&stc=1&d=1527491279


----------



## claireybell

Let me try that link again.. not sure if yall can see pic or not

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034837&stc=1&d=1527491515
 



Attached Files:







45743345-C023-4E52-984F-BD50B6E3C1D2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kittykat7210

I decided to take a photo today, what a mistake. Im still huge from pregnancy (although more likely over eating now :cry:) I thought Id be back to normal now, and Im just not! It makes me really sad, I dont even think I look that different to 2 weeks PP!
 



Attached Files:







4A568F49-3BF8-4D20-A9EE-569941CADC44.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## shaescott

Flueks how adorable! That cake is awesome! Cant wait for your test!

Gigs yay for progression!

Kitty you definitely dont look 2 weeks pp. Your stomach is much much smaller. Its not quite as small as pre-pregnancy, but honestly I think you look healthier now than pre-pregnancy. And imho you have a nicer butt now haha


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck pacific!!

Thanks gigs!!! You are not a dirtball. Bahaha. 


CB what an awful nightmare!! Hate having those realistic nightmares! How fumny about Nuala with caje pic :)

I really like that set. I love silver or white gold.

Kitty you look better now than pre pregnancy, imo. You look malnourished in pre to me. You are smaller now than 2 wk pp. 

AFM I think I see an ultra super squinter. Going to confer with dh. I would share a pic but I can't capture what I see. I may test tomorrow. I talked with DH last night and he's noticed I've not had my usual PMS:rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Kitty i have to say you look fantastic, even more so than pre pg ! Lovely

Ooooh Flueks we love a squinty go on upload lol! Feeling good vibes for you :) 

Kids enjoyed the Farm, it was stinky but very hot, they weren&#8217;t as much into the Animals for petting as i thought they might of been, they more enjoyed the little park with the kiddy tractors & jcb&#8217;s lol i have a couple of pics


----------



## claireybell

Nuala on the mini JCB hehe

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034855&stc=1&d=1527515740
 



Attached Files:







D51A5C9B-FC71-47BD-BF84-7D2250F9998B.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## claireybell

Farmer Riley ha ha

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1034859&stc=1&d=1527516029
 



Attached Files:







E1D0257B-39C6-448A-B6A0-CFDC410E2779.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

Cb love the ring! It's really similar to one i bought recently but had to return because two of the stones fell out the day after I got it. I may have dropped it on the ground but still:haha:
Omg look at Nuala! All that red hair! She and Riley make adorable farmers <3 

Kit you are a freaking hottie. I promise you I would not say that if it were not true. Your body now is actually my ideal body...but I'll never have that. I just don't have a belly with the ability to be as flat as yours. Anyway you are a total milf! 

Fluek!!! Try uploading anyway! Also try CTP, their upkoader is infinitely better. Sometimes it looks a little blurry when you were uploading it but once it is done it is as clear as it is on the phone, at least for me it is.


----------



## Flueky88

CB Nuala is adorable!! Riley is too! They are both growing so fast. 

Gigs alright, but I can't see it in the photo on my phone. 

Here is the link: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=773483


----------



## gigglebox

I see lines but they look too far over i think? That said, suoer blurry so hard to tell. What did hubby say?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, yeah I'm not sure. Sorry I had trouble photographing. Hubs slept in too late that I just tossed them. I'll probably test tomorrow though.


----------



## PurplePear

Hi I was on here in 2016 when I was trying to conceive my first. He is now ten months old and after a greAt birthday weekend way I'm sitting in the tww window. Not sure if I'm day 8 or 9 but I've been getting headaches, dizzy spells along with nausea so fx it is symptoms.. I did poas this am but it was a bfn so I'll be buying more today while I'm out. I'm still on matt leave and if I am pg I'd go back to work at 13weeks... 

Flueky fx your test tomorrow shows you a nice line!! 

Giggs congrats loved looking at your progression pics!

CB your bump is so cute! And the ultrasound pics! I miss going for them and seeing the baby grow! 

Mwel I can't believe you haven't tested yet!! Now that's some serious will power!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys for the kind words, I guess Im holding myself to too high a standard, I was tiny pre preg so I suppose it stands to reason I wouldnt get back there! Maybe I have a bit of body dismorphier going on! 

Flueks I see a haze of a line but Im not positive!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i know you mentioned having a history with an ED so I would say you can definitely trust us when we say you look good! I know in my teens I was convinced I was a huge fatty. Looking back now it's very obvious I had a skewed perception of myself. I dated this chick who was very complimentary of my body but I never accepted what she said. Now I wish I had that body! Lol

Welcome back Purple! Were you guys trying again or was it a slip up? If you aren't pregnant will you start actively trying?


----------



## gigglebox

Forgot to say I told my patents today we're expecting. They seemed shocked and not very happy for us. I mean they were nice and congratulated us but you could tell there was an undertone of "...really? So soon?" That was unsaid. I hate that I almost feel like I'll have to justify this decision to them even though it really is none of their business why we tried again "so soon". Uggghh 

i am looking forward to telling MIL and her husband today though! They are going to be so thrilled.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit you are gorgeous and I echo gigs. Your body now is fantastic, but I know ot&#8217;s Easy to be your own worst critic. It&#8217;s hard accepting the reality that once you give birth things change and some can never change back. Just takes time to adjust.

If it helps, I have literally gained 30lbs in the last two years. I hate it, but I get so few hours with A I just despise the idea of going to the gym. I have to remind myself every morning I had and have a baby. My life is a f*ing Shit show that between stress and exhaustion my body wants carbs and sugar so forget dieting even though I know carbs and sugar aren&#8217;t substitutes for sleep/good

But the point of my rant is you&#8217;re beautiful but I get what it feels like to not feel comfortable in your skin


----------



## kittykat7210

:hugs: Dobby, dare I ask how it&#8217;s going?

Gigs I&#8217;m sorry your announcement didn&#8217;t go as well as hoped, but I agree you should never have to justify having/wanting a baby, you do you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Just too much shit


----------



## Cppeace

Been off BnB for most this cycle just popping in to offer congrats to Gigs and any I missed. 
6dpo here.


----------



## PurplePear

Gigs it was a spur of the moment decision lol decided that we wanted them closer in age. If it is a bfn yes I'll start cracking down on watching my cycle and chatting on Friday like I did with our first.
Why would you feel like you're parents would think it's too soon?


----------



## gigglebox

Co i was thinking about you today 

I think it's because my kids are handfuls, or maybe because they had three under three and close ages were tough on them, or maybe because i almost died last delivery...but honestly they've never had that super stoked and excited reaction for my pregnancies. Well my mom cried (happy tears) with ds1 but not really anything close to that with the m/c, ds2, or now this pregnancy. 

Eh but no worries about my folks though. We told MIL & FIL (not other FIL yet though) and they are so excited. They love grandkids, plus FIL love children and never had is own, also believes (agrees?) that all babies are blessings. So that was super nice! And i think having hubs' family be excited for us is getting him excited too <3


----------



## claireybell

Hi Purple pear :) ooh thinking positive thoughts for you, will u be testing today aswell? 

Hoping you get a very clear BFP today Flueks eeeee!!! Il be checking in regular to see whats happening, i could see something on the link you shared but it wasnt clear so im hoping better today for you :) 

Im glad your not looking into too much how your parents reacted Gigs, parents are weird, my mum said to me &#8216;oooh lovely, congrats, why am i the last to know??&#8217; & she was proper miffed about it, i mean What a thing to say, I replied i hardly ever see you & im not going to text it to you?! Urhhh annoys me, she so wrapped up with her pushy idiot hubs (who i detest) that i not heard from her since i told her, doesnt bother me in the slightest! Awww lovely that the inlaws are thrilled <3 babies are a blessing, they&#8217;re an extension of us, its amazing:) 

Hi Dobs, hugs lovely :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry to post and run but back to work today. I've got a busy day and also don't want my dad to see this.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=773770

Bfn, I'm thinking I'll be getting AF. Maybe egg was fertilized but implantation failed. I don't think I'll testanymore unless I'm late.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about negative test Flueks, i always hated that slap :( your not out yet though, positive thoughts X


----------



## gigglebox

Blah Fluek so sorry :( still time though so I'll hold out hope :hugs: 
Cb sorry about your mom's reaction! My folks said that too, asked who we told then my dad said "so basically we're the last to know". Um no, we told 3 couples, our besties, my brother and hubby's brother (and their partners). I was going to visit and tell them in person but my dad is sick. UGH AGAIN I don't need to justify that but here I go! Such a guilty conscience I have!


----------



## FutureMrs

Flu I see a faint line on that test? But maybe its not there IRL! Holding out hope for you!


----------



## PurplePear

Wow ladies sorry for the negative reactions :-(

Fluek fingers crossed that it changes this week! 

I just got a bfn this morning with a lot of cramping so I'm feeling like after is going to make an early appearance this month. Going to get some opks and start trying


----------



## gigglebox

Hey you never know! I had that identical feeling about 7 or 8 dpo with ds1. Baaaaad af cramps


----------



## mwel8819

Hey ladies! Finally worked up the courage and....
 



Attached Files:







TEST.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 29


----------



## PurplePear

Yay congrats mwel!! How exciting!!

Gigs and just showed :-( stupid af lol


----------



## gigglebox

Holy crap mwel!!! That is an extremely dark line! How many dpo do you reckon you are? Congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Holy crap mwel!!! That is an extremely dark line! How many dpo do you reckon you are? Congratulations!!! :dance:

Thank you!!! 23 dpo today. 5 weeks and 3 days according to ovulation. I'm on :cloud9:!!!

Big sister was so excited and we told some of the family yesterday. Not telling work for a bit and not announcing on social media for a while.

I LOVE my dark line! lol!


----------



## mwel8819

Awww Gigs I just saw where you told your family and they were excited! How sweet! Ours was too. We haven't told his Dad yet and he will just worry. :(


----------



## bdb84

Congratulations Mwell! How exciting :cloud9:

It's been an eventful weekend. We had DD2's ballet rehearsal Friday, her recital on Saturday. DH raced his karts on Sunday after a friend's bday party, and yesterday we went to the movies. 

My FIL had a major heart attack last night. It came out of nowhere. DH and I were in bed by 10 and his phone starts blowing up. His step mom was telling him that his dad was having really bad chest pains and they were taking him to the ER. She is a nurse but didn't think it was worse than a 'mild' heart attack. It wasn't until they did a cardiac procedure and determined that one of his arteries is 100% blocked that he was put in the 'major' category and rushed straight back to have a stent put in. He's recovering nicely right now, but I would appreciate any prayers or healing thoughts that you ladies could send our way. <3


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my bdb!!! Keeping your family in my thoughts. That is terrible but REALLY glad they got him in right away!


----------



## claireybell

Oh Bdb im sorry to hear that :shock: scary! But so glad he got in straight away & recovering atm, my thoughts are with you guys xx

Ahhhhhhh Mwel i blooming knew u were preggers hahaaa congrat my lovely & thats a beast of a line, niiiice!!! :) 

Sorry af showed up Purples.. def get those opk&#8217;s for this cycle hehe!! 

Uh Gigs i know & they make u feel guilty for it when its not their news to share & with whoever first, no need to justify!! She did this when i was pg with Riley when he was born, we told a couple people & then she was next on list, then her husband had a big go at Adam in the hospital (riley was like 12hrs old) & since then he dont like him, he ruined that day for us & its all Adam remembers about if, infuriates me why family feel the need to act like it that they are more important than other family/close friends?! Grr! Ooh that was a rant sorry LOL


----------



## gigglebox

No need to apologize! It is very frustrating, especially since emotions are running high anyway because you just had a flippin' baby!!!

Purp sorry about af boooo! But yay for baby making!

Ooohhh we have sucklings hatching! And 11 ducks sitting on 9 nests :O we are going to be up to our eyeballs in ducklings lol


----------



## claireybell

Sucklings Lol im guessing you mean Ducklings :haha:


----------



## mwel8819

BDB- I'm so sorry about your FIL! I will for sure be praying for him! :(

CB-ha! I think we all knew it but I was in denial because I have had all of the symptoms before and ended up I was just crazy and started a week later...I now suspect those to be CP's as well as the one I caught. But I am praying this one is sticky! IF the line is any indication, that is awesome. ha!

Gigs-LOVE animals! I got to play with kittens yesterday and I was in heaven after finding out I was pregnant AND getting to play with kittens. OMG my heart about exploded. ha! I've never gotten to play with ducklings though. 

Purple-I'm sorry about AF. I know how bad that sucks when you suspect you are pregnant. :( Well, let's be honest, AF sucks anytime.


By the way, that dark line, couldn't mean twins, right? lol!!!


----------



## shaescott

Mwel since you&#8217;re much further along than normal testing time, that darkness seems normal. No way to really gauge twins. 

Bdb prayers for your FIL

Been feeling nauseous and generally unwell past 3 days. Went to six flags today and it was 88 degrees. I nearly passed out or puked after 6 hours there, it was sooo hot. I&#8217;m still quite nauseous and woozy. So yeah sorry for my lackluster response. Much love.


----------



## claireybell

Oh Shae bless you... any thought of reason to sickness, virus? Your not pg are you?? I hope you start feeling lots better very soon anyway X

Mwel i did a Digi at just over 5wks & it gave me 3+wks & I panicked & though s**t Twins lol! Nope, just the one in there. I guess theres no real way of knowing without a scan to see if theres more than one bubba in there <3 Do twins run in your family at all? We have a Triplet gene in ours (hope my stuck up sister gets that one) Lol! My Nan had Triplet siblings back in the day, sadly at turn of the century it was very uncommon & they all died before 3 months, how awful!


----------



## PurplePear

Bdb so sorry about your fil :-( prayers!

CB wow triplets? I would be so paranoid every pregnancy! 

I spoke with my husband tonight and he's on board to try this month so I'm happy about that! We are going a to Europe for three weeks mid June till the beginning of July so I'm excited for that as I return to work shortly after.


----------



## shaescott

CB my diet has been all over the place so that could be why. Not sure though. Today I had awful pain that could&#8217;ve been reflux or gas but it was located around where the gall bladder is but like near the surface of the skin, in the front, so not the gallbladder I don&#8217;t think lol. I feel less woozy and nauseous after recovering for about an hour from the heat, but I&#8217;m still a bit off. Since I still have my IUD in I&#8217;m assuming there&#8217;s no chance of pregnancy being the cause. 

Also I love how you wish triplets on your sister hahaha that&#8217;s terrifying, so sad about your nan&#8217;s triplets. My mom was a twin and the twin miscarried, but she didn&#8217;t have twins and neither did anyone else in my family. So I&#8217;m not really concerned about that in the future. 

Purple awesome that you get to start TTC soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Meel kittens and bfp?! Eeee i LOVE that warm fuzzy feeling of pure joy! Ducklings (thanks for catching my type-o cb lol) are so freaking cute. Waaaay cuter than chicks. They are all fluffy and teeny! Got a pic of the first two out :) 

And for extra baby animal squee, a fawn nursing from a doe outside my mil's house!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4041.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_4028.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

Shiny things time!!!

Woohoo may have just got the deal of a century on ebay! Won this rose gold ring set for only $21!!! The seller I think mislabled it as "gold filled" which generally means a thin layer over a cheaper base metal, but i contacted her and she assures it's real 10k rose gold and real morganite and diamonds! So now just to wait and see if she actually sends it and then if it's all real. I am so excited! 

The other pic is an oval morganite & white zircon, set in silver. This is ring 2 of 3 i impulse bought.
 



Attached Files:







91241718-BF8D-45C3-8CF2-5877E99590F7.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 15









IMG_4033.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nyxnw

So shinyy! Soo pretty!! 

Finally picked up my comp again. AF showed up right on time, but we are now officially ttc. I&#8217;m excited and nervous as heck.


----------



## claireybell

Nyxn yay for ttc :) get some opks, will you be temp tracking your cycles or just going for it hehe

Purples where in Europe are you holiday&#8217;ing? Im in uk & weathers lovely atm

Ohhhhhh my gigs the Ducklings <3 sooooo frikkin cuuute!!! Love those Rings & Rose gold is lovely, i love rings with Stones in them:) i dreamt last night some woman in a shop waa trying to sell me a Ring & i was having none of it haha

Course Shae I forgot u still have iud in, it could very well of been the heat, i start drinking lotsa water when i start feeling yuk & it takes the edge off slightly. I hope you feel somewhat better today & theres no Gastro probs there


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae how have you found the iud?

I didn&#8217;t get my period in the end, just 2 days of spotting :rofl: never mind maybe it will come round soon!


----------



## PurplePear

Good morning! 

Gigs those rings are beautiful! What a steal for 21$!

Nyxnw good luck this month! Are you tracking?

CB we are staying in Croatia, Austria and finishing our last week driving around France.

I know people.who have gotten pregnant with an iud in place... Nothing ever means 100% unfortunately :-(


----------



## shaescott

CB for two hours I didn&#8217;t get the chance to drink anything whilst being outside in the heat, so that didn&#8217;t help. I started drinking a lot after that but I hadn&#8217;t eaten anything but a bagel at 9 am so I had a ton of liquid in my stomach with not much to catch it. I ate a big chili cheese dog around 3:30 pm and felt loads better but still not great. Got back to the car and it took a minute for the AC to hit so it was boiling in there. Took about an hour in the car with AC blasting for me to feel okay. Then I was pretty much fine. I feel good today, knock on wood. Well, besides my runny nose and sneezing, but that&#8217;s allergies. No biggie. 

Gigs the animals are sooooo cute and the rings are so so pretty!

Nyx yay on TTC!

Kitty, functionally I&#8217;ve found it great. I haven&#8217;t gotten pregnant, that&#8217;s the goal. Most people lose their period, I didn&#8217;t. Because of that, I have crazy irregular periods that are super light (thank god for the light part) and crazy changing symptoms which are annoying as holy hell. I now have regular PMS symptoms of nausea and moodiness. I plan on switching to the pill because I really want regularity, it&#8217;s like stability for me, and the IUD isn&#8217;t regular at all. 

Purple I know people who have gotten pregnant on the iud as well. But I&#8217;ve had it for over 4 years with no pregnancy so I figure it would&#8217;ve happened by now.


----------



## gigglebox

Grrrr that C-U-next tuesday cancelled my order -.- i actually was dreaming all night about it and dreamed she wanted me to pay $46 for it instead. What a bummer to wake up and see she does in fact want more! But it is worth more than that so I understand. I emailed her to se if she want to work out a private sale. If she relists it I'm going to be miffed!

Shae glad you're feeling better.

I actually recently found out my poor MIL had to end a pregnancy after hubs and before BIL because she got pregnant on the iud :( so sad, she was telling me about it and even though it was over 30 years ago she's still bothered to talk about it :(


----------



## PurplePear

Gigs I'm sorry to hear she did that. Are they allowed? I know certain sites once you list it doesn't matter what the price is you have to accept. I'm not sure how eBay works to be honest. 

Shae ah I see I didn't know how long you have had your IUD.


----------



## gigglebox

You can cancel but it will count negatively against you. What pisses me off is she marked the reason as "canceled per buyers request". So if she's unresponsive to my emails i'm going tonreport her and slam her rating because that's not ok. There is an option to make a reserve (the lowest amount she'll accept) which she did not do so...

Took another cheapie today because i want to see a super dark line, darker than control. Nope! These tests just don't work like frer. I'm not sure if they ever do the dark test line, light control thing...which makes me tempted to buy more frer :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4053.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I would be so pissed ugh. That&#8217;s terrible about your MIL having to terminate because of her iud. Part of the reason I&#8217;m switching to the pill is because of that issue. If I get pregnant on the pill, I don&#8217;t risk miscarriage while stopping taking it, with the iud you gotta take it out if you get pregnant and there&#8217;s a high risk of miscarriage when you take it out. 

Purple it&#8217;s cool, you haven&#8217;t been on long and there&#8217;s no way anyone could read everything from the past few years, it would take months to read. I hope I didn&#8217;t come off as rude.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that test line looks a tad darker than the control to me. Not as obvious as mwel&#8217;s frer of course, but still a wonderful line. Looks like you&#8217;ve got a sticky one <3


----------



## mwel8819

Gigs- omg! The babies! I love em! I wish I could snuggle them. It's one of my favorite things in the world. But kittens, when they purr...that can cure anything. When I was ttc and I would get my period, my kitties would crawl up and lay with me while I cried. :cry:

Oh and I hate when you think you've got a steal on Ebay only for the seller to cancel the order. ugh! How annoying!

CB- Yes, twins run in both sides of our family. I would be sad because I love being pregnant and did intend on having another down the road. And my hubby would freak even though he is the best daddy ever to our 3 year old.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> You can cancel but it will count negatively against you. What pisses me off is she marked the reason as "canceled per buyers request". So if she's unresponsive to my emails i'm going tonreport her and slam her rating because that's not ok. There is an option to make a reserve (the lowest amount she'll accept) which she did not do so...
> 
> Took another cheapie today because i want to see a super dark line, darker than control. Nope! These tests just don't work like frer. I'm not sure if they ever do the dark test line, light control thing...which makes me tempted to buy more frer :haha:

Looks good and dark to me!

My doctor has changed my appt (that was supposed to be a yearly) to the 11th and an OB appt instead. I think I will get an ultrasound that day too. Eeeek! Praying everything is okay and there is a nice strong heartbeat.


----------



## bdb84

Gigs, I'm pissed for you that she cancelled your order. It isn't your fault she didn't set a reserve. I'd be tempted to report on those grounds alone. It seems all that happened is she has realized she can get more for the ring than she originally expected. 

Thanks for all the good thoughts about my FIL. He did really well yesterday and may even get discharged today! <3 

Speaking of IUD's, my friend's second child is an IUD baby. I wonder why they suggest termination for some but not for all? She said her OB never mentioned it to her.. they just did a lot more ultrasounds. It was removed after her delivery, I believe.


----------



## gigglebox

To be fair my mil had the pregnancy yeeeaars ago, probably different options then as there is now. Ultrasound technology back then was a lot worse so probably couldn't monitor the pregnancy. 

My mom is visiting and kind of upsetting me. I love her to death but she is terrible at hiding her concerns. Her and my dad are both quick to worry and point out negatives. She hasn't said anything about being excited for another grandkid, but has mentioned we need to get a bigger car/van as well as trash service (right now we collect it and take it to the dump but our truck is broken) because i'm going to be changing soooo many diapers soon :roll: thanks mom, this ain't my first rodeo! Anyway she took Des to the pool and I'm chilling out while Lev naps. I love her but I'm really bummed she is never excited about my pregnancies. That said she is an amazing grandma! Blah oh well.

And yeah seller has yet to respond about that ring and I'm probably irrationally enraged about it.


----------



## Cppeace

congrats MW. 
Gonna have ladies having winter babies in here lol


----------



## gigglebox

Seller contacted me and I don't think she know what she's doing lol. Was hoping for $700! That is laughable! They are definitely worth more than $21 but not that much! 

Cpp how are you? 7dpo now? How was your timing this month?


----------



## Cppeace

I'm ok Gigs. It's hatch day in the incubator but no sign of peepers yet. 

I'm 8dpo now.
Timing was better than norm with -1 and -2 and even -5 if you wanna go further back lol
I had a rough patch last night as I woke to choking on Acid reflux which has never happened before and happened for no good reason- I didn't overeat or eat abnormally. Also watery eyes today and a bit yesterday. I figured it was from my guy cutting grass yesterday but I haven't even been outside yet today to blame nature lol
I'm just falling apart apparently lol


----------



## PurplePear

Shae no you didn't come off as rude at all! And I read back from April back when you got your corset let's just say that in itself took a whole evening and I still skipped some pages lol

Gigs wow 700$!!! Are you going to report that or want you who cancelled? If not wouldn't that look bad on you if they think you cancelled? Also wow beautiful line! 

CPp good luck this month!


----------



## mwel8819

Thanks CP! Lots of baby dust to you! Chart is looking good and acid re flux was one of my first symptoms on 8dpo. Also, little nausea here and there along with constipation that has lasted until now. 

Gigs, I would so report the seller. That is not even right! She should have read the rules.

Anyone having mild headaches above the eye as a symptom? I wonder if I'm just not drinking enough water. I HATE water so I have to make myself drink it every few days. lol!


----------



## Cppeace

Have you tried adding a little flavor to the water- lemon or berry juice perhaps? It tends to help many.


----------



## mwel8819

I don't like lemon. I do use water flavoring but I can't use too much because I have IBS with constipation and it makes it REALLY bad...the artificial sweeteners do it.


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I wouldn't use artificial flavorings myself. I would get a bottle of my favorite apple or grape juice and just mix a little in water. 
Yeah Artificial sweeteners are very hard for many to digest, ants and such don't even usually eat them.


----------



## mwel8819

I do love juice! I may try that! Thank you!


----------



## Jezika

Argh Id be annoyed too Gigs. Id maybe report her, basically on the grounds of making it seem like it was the buyer. She should own her mistake so future potential buyers know whats what. 

Mwel - congrats! Im so glad you can rest easy!

CP - Im hoping the reflux is a good sign! 

Suddenly cant remember anything and cant go back a page.

We came back from Europe two days ago. We originally vowed never to do it again after Tilly was sick for two thirds of the trip (needed to go to doc, which is actually free in the UK even for people from overseas who dont have insurance) and two out of three flights were delayed and cramped, but the past week was good, it was great seeing fam, and the flight back home was pleasant. Highlights included MIL catching DH and I having sex, FIL repeatedly seeing my boobs (thanks to Tilly popping off while nursing) and MIL scrutinizing the stringiness of one of my thongs that she washed, which actually used to belong to a friend of mine (a defence that sounded like either an outright lie or just super weird). All this is funnier when you know that MIL is an incredibly sweet elderly Christian woman.


----------



## Cppeace

lol jez sounds like an interesting trip for sure


----------



## Flueky88

Mwell awesome line!!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you :)

Purple I'm glad DH is on board with ttc :) 

Cppeace good luck this cycle!! Lots of babydust! 

Gigs I think your latest tests test line is a smidge darker. Nothing quite does progression like frer imo. 

So crappy of that seller saying you cancelled. I would report that. Oh and like wtf how do you mess that up wanting $700 but either start bidding WAY under ir a cheap buy it now. Something sounds fishy about the whole mess. 

Sorfy your mom isn't excited. My FIL and step MIL weren't estatic about V. They have grand babies through DHs step siblings. My mom, dad, MIL, step dad definitely made up for it though. Mom could hardly wait to post on facebook :rofl:

Shae hope you are feeling better girlie.

Jez I'm sorry your trip didn't go so well. I never thought about medical expenses in another country. Sheesh. Oh and the interruption:rofl: i have nightmares about that very thing. You would think people would knock before entering a room with adults *ahem*


Sorry if I forgot anyone. Just been down about bfn. I'm 11 or 12 dpo. I tested this morning but couldn't see anything. I'm thinking bfn this late, AF will come soon. Oh well, financially next month or later works out better since I'll have my short term. 

Have a physical tomorrow a.m. I haven't done one in 6 or more years. Whoops. I don't expect anything but hearing I'm overweight with my bmi. Going to try to work out again once my dad leaves. I don't like working out in front of most others.

V's actual birthday tomorrow. Hard to believe I went into labor 1 year ago today. I wanted to work as long as I could. I certainly accomplished that. Anyways, I'm looking forward to being off with her, hubs, and family tomorrow.

Not much else to say. I hope you ladies have a great week :)


----------



## gigglebox

Awww happy birthday Victoria! 

Jez I live you. Glad the trip ended on a high note and when you have time please give us the whole story about your sexual mishap!

Ohhhh ladies you better believe i reported that bitsh! I was being so nice, asked if maybe she'd like to work out a barter of a custom pet portrait and she sent a snarky reply like "I don't know where you get YOUR jewelry from but this isn't costume and it's worth a lot and blah blah I'm annoying"...so I reported her, THEN saw the hooker relisted the item!!! So then I reported that listing too and gave her a negative review that she canceled my order after i paid so any buyers will see that note on her account. MESS WITH THIS BULL, YOU GET THE HORNS!

I'm giddy with revenge. 

Fluek i hope the appointment goes well and the alternative timing with baby 2 works better for you.

I FaceTimed my friend with a newborn today and ong baby is so cute but I'm TERRIFIED.


----------



## nyxnw

gigglebox said:


> Awww happy birthday Victoria!
> 
> Jez I live you. Glad the trip ended on a high note and when you have time please give us the whole story about your sexual mishap!
> 
> Ohhhh ladies you better believe i reported that bitsh! I was being so nice, asked if maybe she'd like to work out a barter of a custom pet portrait and she sent a snarky reply like "I don't know where you get YOUR jewelry from but this isn't costume and it's worth a lot and blah blah I'm annoying"...so I reported her, THEN saw the hooker relisted the item!!! So then I reported that listing too and gave her a negative review that she canceled my order after i paid so any buyers will see that note on her account. MESS WITH THIS BULL, YOU GET THE HORNS!
> 
> I'm giddy with revenge.
> 
> Fluek i hope the appointment goes well and the alternative timing with baby 2 works better for you.
> 
> I FaceTimed my friend with a newborn today and ong baby is so cute but I'm TERRIFIED.

&#129315;&#128514;&#129315; this was my smile of the night.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just have to pop in to say Jez LOL WHAT?! My bff holds an event called a b* and switch where girls get together, wine is had, and we swap clothes we never wear but definitely not thongs lol I love it LOVE IT I needed that laugh

Read but tbh only remember two things and if I say them then everyone will know my favorites haha jk ily im So tired

Congrats preggos lots of clingy vibes and fun appointments


----------



## Flueky88

Hello, Dobby! When does your break start?

Gigs, haha you go girl! 

Thanks, I just try to remind myself things happen when they are supposed to not when I want them to. We weren't supposed to ttc this cycle anyways :rofl:

Oh happy5 weeks:)



I woke up early, well my usual time but I'm off today. So bbt was taken at usual time and...... it jumped to 98.66!!! Like body quit fucking with me. Give me bfp if pregnant or give ne temp drop of doom then AF.

I tested after I saw my temp. I don't see anything. I guess I could be a late implant??? Ugh, hope limbo ends soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Here's my chart. I could possibly only be 12dpo today. Saturday the 19th, I had a low temp at 330 or so in a.m. then a higher at 550. I thought it was from night waking but opk was negative that afternoon. I figure I Od between my 2 temps? I wasn't sure which temp to use so I used my usual wake up time.

Sorry for that long explanation.
 



Attached Files:







b_wqTmOH(1).jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DobbyForever

10 school days! I check out at 8:30am in exactly two weeks! 

Flueks that is curious when my temp was that high I was either preggo or running a fever later in the day so hopefully it&#8217;s the former!


----------



## claireybell

Jez your in law walk in whilst jiggy cracked me up hahaaa & how much did she see?? :rofl: 

Gigs omg Ebay bit**h!!! Did u pay her already? Has she refunded u yet?? Let us know if she messages more about her massive bad review ha ha ha! 

Oooh 10 day countdown Dobs :) i bet you sooooo cannot wait until those last few hrs! 

Happy Birthday Victoria <3 hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow & your chart is soaring.. i hated the LP limbo! 

Happy 5wks Gigs eeeep! 

Im having lotsa aches n pains today, its def the relaxin hormone kicking in but its early this time, i had awful SPD or PSD or whatever its called where you whooe lower parts just move & hurt uhhhh my lower back almost my butt & my pubic bone is frickin killin me today uhh! At least the sickness has passed, i guess i xant have it all Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly too stressed to be excited.


----------



## bdb84

Happy birthday to V! :flower: 

Gig- I'm glad you reported her! Good for you. 

Jez- sounds like one hell of a trip :haha: 

AFM this is the quiet part of pregnancy for me. I still have days where I forget I'm pregnant. I can't believe I'll already be 14 weeks this Saturday! That's when I found out Brenna (DD2) was for sure a girl. I think DH and I are going to wait until I'm 15-16 weeks this time, though. I'm still thinking it's a boy, but either way I'll be excited. <3


----------



## gigglebox

Awww cb sorry you're feeling so crummy :( i paid eBay b* but she redunded me. 

I've got my eyes on another ring today :haha: not exactly my taste and it'll have to be resized but it'll serve its purpose (which is to have a second set in rose gold, plus one i can wear disc golfing). 

Bdb the calm before the storm :haha: yup quiet here too, wondering when symptoms will hit. I don't feel pregnant at all aside from the bloat. 

Today I'm trying to nurse one of the ducklings back to health. I've named it Tippy because "he" (no idea what it is but all babies are "he" to me before i know either way) has a gimp leg and can't walk right now. He has been mostly struggling on his side but has stood once today so i'm hopeful he'll pull through! He's drinking and has a set of lungs on him so he seems strong; definitely not in death's eyes but we'll have to figure out this leg situation.


----------



## claireybell

Awww poor baby duckling... makes me sad for him/her.. im rubbish in pg with poorly animals, i get so upset, i remember being pg with Riley & one of my Cats brought in a mouse & it was nearly dead, i had to toss it down garden at 2am :( i cried like a baby Lol

Hahaa check u out Ring buying again lol! Im buying mine next Weds when me & my friend pop into Town & do some shopping ;) ive seen more today on Pandora website lol! Oooh Rose gold set sounds lovely though Gigs :) 

This next week in gonna draaaaaag as the 12wk scan is next Friday arhhhhhhh!!! 

Bdb i call it the pg Limbo :haha: symptoms ease off, no prominent bump & awaiting for first movements eeeep! Is your Placenta Anterior or Posterior? Scan lady said mine looks posterior (yay) but i guess it can change slightly, hoping it is so i can start feeling early movement :)


----------



## gigglebox

Lol cb I can't wait to see what you come home with! Here's the last ring of my impulse buys. Can't decide if i like it or not...I can't unsee Mickey Mouse with crooked ears :rofl:

Here's little Tippy! He's telling at me right now :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4059.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_4056.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bdb84

Gig- poor duckling :( I hope he makes a full recovery. 

Cb- I have no idea if I'm posterior or anterior. :haha: I should probably ask better questions at my appointments. I have had little moments where I'm convinced I'm feeling teeny baby "pops" but a part of me feels like the baby is still far too small to be having noticeable thumps to my belly.


----------



## bdb84

Ooh, I like that ring!


----------



## gigglebox

Won my ring set! Unfortunately i will still have to have them resized but will still be wayyyyy cheaper than buying new! Yay! Ok now to stay the hell off eBay!!!

Tippy the duckling is doing much better. He still tips over but omg he couldn't even stand yesterday and i thought last night he'd be a goner! I reunited him with his fellow nest mates and mom (well, moms -- there are two sharing a nest) are not attacking him so all is well :thumbup:


----------



## TexasRider

Well on the bright side of things since I started my keto diet my cycles have been normal from February till now. All 26-28 days between periods. Bad news is I just started my AF again &#9785;&#65039; but i havent been this regular since 2016 and I weigh less now than I did when I got pregnant with Tabs. So hopefully things are moving in the right direction. I may or may not temp this cycle. I didnt do it for the cycle that just ended and it would have been nice to know the drop of doom happened today. But its also summer and I hate having to set my alarm to temp and then try and fall back asleep

Gigs- sucks that woman acted like that but yay for winning a new set! Im bad about shopping for clothes online. Specifically Lularoe and now that I found discount sites for it I have an even bigger problem. Good to know that the duckling is doing better. 

I have to go shopping tmrw to look for a dress to wear to my sisters wedding. Thank God she isnt going with us. I just dont want to deal with her right now haha. My husband is going to do the brakes for her car this weekend. Hes saving her over $200 in labor by him doing the work and not the shop who quoted her $575 for the job. I just want her to actually act grateful but I doubt that happens...


----------



## claireybell

Thats great Tex, well done you! Treat ye self to some saucy underwear whilst dress shopping aswell hehe :) 

Maybe not temp&#8217;ing may help ttc for you guys, less stress with seeing it on chart & avidly watching the temps, this may be the dre-stress pre-pg thing you need, just relaxed with the cycles :thumbup: plus you&#8217;ll probs gauge when af will be arriving give or take a couple days.. sorry you got af last cycle aswell though X 

Awww omg thats the cuuuutest lil Duckling #hearteyeemoji <3 i really like the ring aswell, i love stoned Rings, very pretty 

Bdb, your Placenta details should be written up on your Scan Maternity notes hun, have a wee gander :) they do say that if your really in tune with your body, some ladies feel pops & weird flitters reeeeeally early one, it could very well be the wee button in there hehe


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness now I want a little ducky!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh tex isn't bargain shopping addicting???!! I'm a sucker for yard sales too. The rings I got are pictured below. $61!!! The set retails for $400-500 new from other sites so I am pumped. It's not entirely my taste but it's growing on me :) I liked the other set better but oh well!

Anyway tex sorry af showed :( but glad you've made such a massive self improvement with your health! I'm kind of sad I never made it to my goal weight before this pregnancy. I might "try" to healthily drop a little more,not diet restrict but eat better and try to get out and walk more while i am still feeling normal.

Kit they are one of the cutest baby animals in my opinion! Tippy is keeping up with his "siblings" now so it's a happy ending <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4064.JPG
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww so glad he&#8217;s better! How do you not just melt into a puddle when all the ducklings come along??


----------



## PurplePear

Tippy is so adorable! I really like that ring you won gigs congrats! 

Tex sorry af showed, congrats on the weight loss! How do you find the keto diet?


----------



## TexasRider

Honestly its not too bad but now that I'm close to my goal weight i seem to be cheating more than i was. Like right now i am currently eating twizzlers and caramel m&ms. Im blaming it on my period haha 

I will get back to usual eating tomorrow and all will be well. Im not super strict keto like I will eat processed foods etc but I do try and keep it below 20 net carbs a day.


----------



## gigglebox

My MIL is trying it but she has a bad food addiction and little willpower. I am hoping she succeeds though cause i want her to be around awhile! Her weight is a factor in some of her health issues :/

Kit it is hard not to melt. Today I saw a freah little dude still wet from hatch nestled into his momma's wing and he looked all heavy eyed and exhausted from just breaking out of his egg...i told hubby about it and just started tearing up. I was literally stating to cry because it was so cute. Felt like Jessica Day around dogs.

I am currently in Lev's room just standing next to his crib. He won't let me leave. I'm being held hostage. Every time I try to leave he screams bloody murder. I'm so exhausted...i slept awful last night and it's now close to 11 blahhhhh. 

I reeeeaaaalllllyyyyy hope the next kids sleeps better than this one omg.

Tex i have found that when i reach goal weights I just let it alll go so fast like an idiot. My some miracle I haven't gained my weight back from my competition, just been maintaining and i'm not even quite sure how because i'm eating much worse...? Meh.


----------



## gigglebox

Ommmgggg 11:25pm...made it out of the room for about 15 minutes then he screamed me back. Soooo tired :cry:


----------



## claireybell

This was me last night with Nuala urhhhhhhh i was shattered at nearly 2am this morning & each time I left she cried for me sooo irritating! Shes in a toddler bed aswell so if i try to leave her to moan, she gets up & screams down the stairs from her doorway/stairgate & then it wakes Riley up at the other end of landing in his bedroom pffft :angry: (well done SO on deciding NOT to put her in an actual Cotbed) Men!! 

Wow gawjus ring.. will u keep it or resell & make loadsa $&#8217;s on it Gigs? 

Oooh Caramel M&Ms i not seen them over here yummers!!


----------



## claireybell

What time did Lev get back off Gigs & you back to your bed? Hope he didn&#8217;t have u up all night... i made it out her bedroom at 3am & she was awake & up at 6 (half hr ago) just kill me now Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs and CB sorry for rough night. Hope you both managed some more sleep.

Sorry for a post and run but temp 98.19 today so huge drop. I'm expecting AF now. Here's hoping for june bfp!!


----------



## gigglebox

Finally released at 12:35, but he got up at 6:20. 7 o'clock right now, I am laying in bed and he is climbing all over me like a crazy man, using my face to pull himself up

Cb sorry you are having rough times at night too. I dread the day we put in Lev and a toddler bed. Des never left his bed without permission. We actually had to train him to leave it last year but I have a sub. He just would not get up without us coming into his room for us. We have a snowball's chance in hell that Lev will be like that!

Blah boo Fluek:(


----------



## gigglebox

Oh about the ring not sure, I'm going to see how I feel about it when it gets here. I might take it to one of the jewelry stores in the mall that has pre owned stuff and see if I can trade it in for a different set or at least credit towards a different set. If not I'll just resize it and keep it.


----------



## claireybell

Oh god Nuala climbs all over me aswell & pulls my hair raaaarrr drives me nutz!!! 

So.. me, Riley & SO went into town today & popped into Ikea and... PANDORA!!!! He only buyed me those 2 bloomin rings i been spying at online Lol! We were in the big shopping centre & hes like &#8216;did u want another charm for your bracelet&#8217; & i was all like &#8216;well..... &#8216; lol! 

Il upload the pics in just a sec :)


----------



## claireybell

The top Ring with the Bow is the newest one to the set, i had the other 2 for Christmas:)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035237&stc=1&d=1527885365
 



Attached Files:







86024BF1-CF49-4317-9E27-C4ABD7F85754.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## claireybell

New Ring on Middle finger :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035239&stc=1&d=1527885532
 



Attached Files:







0EC1AFC3-14D4-43CC-A085-19A20003030E.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## shaescott

Ooooo CB those are so pretty!

Sorry for the lack of responses. My body has not been my friend the past several days. Since Sunday I&#8217;ve been having stomach/intestinal issues, nausea nearly every day. Today I ate some soup that I have all the time with no issues, and I got super nauseous and sweaty shortly after, and then had diarrhea like an hour later. It&#8217;s odd cuz earlier this week I was constipated for 3 days straight, finally poo&#8217;d on day 4. Ugh.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae are you sure you&#8217;re not pregnant? That bd timing looks pretty spot on... paired with the nausea/constipation/diarrhoea...


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I mean it&#8217;s always possible but I don&#8217;t think I ovulated until around CD18, even when my cycles are being regular they&#8217;re usually 30+ days. Also my boobs don&#8217;t hurt at all and I feel like they would. And I normally get nausea as a PMS symptom anyway. If my period doesn&#8217;t show up based on CD18 ovulation I&#8217;ll take a test, but it&#8217;s probably just a fluke.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb I am jealous! I have been checking out bow rings for awhile; I really want one! I found one I like but I am maxed out on ring purchases for the time being :haha: 

Shae you definitely sounds pregnant but I know your body has played these games with you before! hope switching to the pill makes things more manageable.


----------



## gigglebox

Also I still don't feel pregnant but my hair is falling out like crazy :( never had this but heard other women say they have experienced it. Really hope everything is ok in there...blah. Excited and neevous for my first appointment, though it feels forever away!


----------



## claireybell

The Bow ring was the other i saw on their Website & they did also have it in Rose gold but wasnt sure about mixing the colour set so i kept to silver :) 

I didnt feel pg & i never do until i start feeling yukky Gigs.. i was 5+4 this time, Nuala i was nearly 7wks before my sickness kicked in! Ive heard of the hair shedding aswell, bodies way of clearing out before it holds onto it all for 9+ months :) What date is your Apt? I wonder if they&#8217;ll scan you eeep! 

Shae you sound typical pg so def test in a few days time if period doesnt arrive.. if negative, i really hope you start feeling better, you may have caught a horrible virus :hugs: if you are pg, they tend to leave the coils/iud in until baby is born, they did this with my friend, they get squished out the way but they&#8217;ll scan u to make sure where the pg is growing aswell, hugs 

Afm - Nuala slept ALL the way through without a peep last night, i dont know myself this morning ha ha

I hope Lev was abit better for you last night Gigs..

Oh quick Edit, my Harmony NIPT test results came back yesterday all fine, relieved;) they do chromosome testing from the Mothers blood mixed with fetal blood (only after 10wks) they check for the 3 Trisomys, Downes, Edwards & Patau syndrome, my results were normal & low risk of 0.001% :)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs thanks, I hope the pill works out for me too. Guess we&#8217;ll find out :)

CB hopefully that won&#8217;t be an issue, but if by some crazy chance I&#8217;m pregnant despite the iud, you ladies will be the first to know. I&#8217;d be worried about the baby growing into the iud :( 
Glad your tests all came back normal, yay for healthy baby!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww yay cb!!! Glad testing was all normal! And kudos for not finding out the sex! Most impressive :haha: my appt is the 29th. I do believe I will have a scan then. I'll be just over 9 weeks so I think baby will be in the gummy bear stage...or is that a little earlier? 

So far my family thinks I'm out of my mind for wanting to attempt a vba2c...but I don't think they truly understand how terrible recovery from a csection is, especially last time. But i am terrified of setting myself up for the same situation...ugh really bummed I failed at it last time :( oh well, gotaa deal with the cards i was dealt. Not going to attempt a vbac if it looks risky at all. I hope my uterus is in good enough shape.

Shae I had doritos yesterday and thought about you :haha:


----------



## claireybell

I think as your pg develops Gigs, if you really want a vbac2 they should scan you a couple extra times to look at how your uterus is doing, esp near the end.. if theres any High risk im sure they&#8217;ll advise massively against it, im abit bummed i cant attempt it again but have to say a planned csection recovery is loads easier & hardly any pain than a csection whilst in labour, ive had both & i know id prefer the planned one, if i did attempt a vbac2, i still don&#8217;t reckon my body would do it lol its failed me twice & i do feel stiffed over by body for that but hey ho! 

29the will come around really quick hehe! I think at 9wks you&#8217;ll be inbetween the Gummy bear stage & the stage i was at, how lovely hehe!


----------



## claireybell

How u feeling today Shae?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I don&#8217;t remember how I am related to Doritos but it&#8217;s nice that you thought of me haha

CB I&#8217;ve been okay most of the day, now I feel a little nauseous but I think I just over ate. Usually I can eat more than this so it&#8217;s weird and kinda disappointing cuz I wanna eat the rest of my food lol but I&#8217;ll take it to go.


----------



## Flueky88

CB awesome about your results!! You get a scan soon don't ya?? Oh and even better uninterrupted sleep :)

Gigs sorry your family isn't being supportive of your decision towamt to try vba2c. If it's not putting your health at risk then why does it matter? 

Shae my appetite was down before AF this time. I'm usually a black hole before AF :rofl: our bodies love the mess with us at times. In any case I hope you get to feeling back to normal soon.

AFM AF did arrive today. My lp has increased so that's good. I'm really hoping I conceive soon since we are officially ttc. So I shouldn't have wavering feelings on to ttc or not to ttc.

I was pretty down yesterday. My dad left early this a.m. wesuck at good byes so he leaves early in the morning. I knew AF was coming. DH has to work frm 7a to 10p so se aren't going to the movies. I had to work so I couldn't have V cheer me up. Feeling better now though. 

I'm one cycle closer to my bfp as Gigs would say :)

Had a physical Thursday. My dr asked if I was preventing by pill or any method. Then she said, "no, you are 30. Go have babies now. Don't wait." :rofl: 

I haven't heard r seen my results on patient portal so I'm assuming no news is good news. Not much ekse to say really. Happy weekend everyone!!


----------



## shaescott

Whelp now I&#8217;m having painful indigestion and gas AGAIN. And of course, nausea. I can&#8217;t poop yet, so I gotta wait I guess. Feels like I&#8217;m gonna have diarrhea again, just like yesterday. I&#8217;ve had so much bathroom issues lately that my hemmorhoids (or one of them) are bleeding a little, just when I wipe, not on my underwear (yet). Currently lying down feeling sick and in pain. This is either one weird ass virus or a super crappy PMS thing. I&#8217;d rather it be a virus cuz I don&#8217;t want this to start happening every month as PMS.


----------



## PurplePear

CB your rings are really nice! Yay for perfect blood results, takes a load off your shoulder  

Shae your symptoms do not sound pleasant at all. If it doesn't clear up in a few more days you may want to get checked out. Hope you do feel better soon though!

Gigs I lost alot of hair after I had my ds it's still only an inch long around my face. Hoping it stops soon!

Flueky we will be TTC buddies!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae that sounds miserable and i hope it wased up. Doritos from you sex ed video.

Fluek I can't remember which dr this was but one once told me to "go forth and multiply" lol

Ok literally falling askeekb as i type so more real words mster


Zzzzz&#378;&#378;&#380;zz


----------



## claireybell

I have to agree with Purples, Shae maybe you should get checked out hun, with your small &#8216;pile issue&#8217; aswell, didnt you have an Op down there? Bless you.. tummy viruses suck, give me a stinky cold any day of the week! :hugs: 

Flueks, how long did it take with V to fall preggers? I probs asked u ages ago but i cant remember.. i love that your Dr was like &#8220;yeah go get pg girl&#8221; haha love it :) 

Purple has your af nearly finished? Did u get any OPK&#8217;s yet? Hehe im excited for anyone ttc, il miss that.. 

Uhh Gigs feeling your tiredness hun, nuala was a frikkin nightmare last night, me & SO were both up with her moaning until gone 2am this morning, poss headache, then she fell asleep woke at 3:30 & actually awake at 6 arghhhhh! She all fine this morning, me on the other hand - i am pooped zzzzZ! Hope u had a lovely nights kip with no interruptions zzZ zzZ :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae I don&#8217;t want to scare you but you NEED to get checked out. Everything you&#8217;re describing is exactly how my husbands crohns started. Especially with you being thin, my husband has never been able to gain weight, ever! He eats like 4500 calories a day and doesn&#8217;t gain weight. That&#8217;s because his crohns prevents him from properly absorbing food. Then the pain and bleeding when going started, he was constipated with diarrhoea when he did go. 

I know I joked before but please see someone about this.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, ladehs. Here's a couple recent photos of Charlotte...she turns 7 months old tomorrow! She's seriously an awesome baby. For those of you expecting baby #3...my third baby has been a dream child, so I hope you have the same experience!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180528_080924_846.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 12









20180524_192655.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## PurplePear

CB my af finished yesterday! I got my opk kit in the mail (has 50 tests shopping with 20 of tests) I'm itching to start testing lol


----------



## wookie130

Here's one of me, Hannah, Oscar, and Char (in our Tula carrier) before walking down to the farmer's market. The kids were pretty grubby yesterday, and it is NOT a flattering picture of me, but whatever. Getting myself in a photo with all 3 of my babies is a rarity!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1528023438403.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## wookie130

Okay, okay. &#128513;

CB- Glad to hear your Harmony test results were great! I did that twice due to my ago with both Ozzy and Lottie. Good for you for holding out on the gender! I loved being on team green...it was the BEST at Char's birth - I was shocked she was a girl!!! I was feeling movements by 12 weeks with her, btw. It is not unusual to feel things earlier and earlier with subsequent pregnancies.

Gigs- Glad little Tippy has rejoined the family! Oooh, and I love sparklies, especially in rose gold. Your last test had a blazing test line. For your sake, I do hope baby #3 sleeps for you. Hopefully Lev is a better sleeper by the time new baby arrives. 

Dobby- I hope ex is behaving, and all is well. My break begins on Wednesday! I cannot wait.

Tex- Sounds like keto is making a big difference for you! Well done!

Shae- I'm with Kitty. You need to see a doctor, and perhaps a specialist. Ickiness...I'm sorry. &#128547;

Jez- Lol @ the swapped thong, the boob slippages with FIL, and best of all, the interrupted sex encounter. I think you've thoroughly ruined your in-laws for the time being. :rofl:

Bdb- I'm sorry to hear of your FIL. I'm dealing with this same thing, only it's my dad. I'm glad your pregnancy has been quiet and easy thus far.

Cpp- Still have everything crossed for you...the chart's looking good.

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

AFM- My dad had a heart attack last weekend, had stints put in (3), and came home yesterday. It's been stressful, but everyone is much better. 

In other news, I turn 40 in a month. Good Lawd, I'm feckin' old. 

What else??? Hmmm...school's out for summer in a few days. I can't wait, even though that means I'll be doing the SAHM gig with the kindergartner, preschooler, and infant...it'll be a wild and exhausting ride. My old ass can barely keep up with the two older kids. I try, and fail daily. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## gigglebox

Wook so glad to see your update! Happy your fil is recovering well! Hopefully things cobtinue to calm down and you can have a nice birthday celebration next week. 

Love your pictures!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww wook she is precious. You are the second person to tell me the third was easiest so here's to hoping I follow that trend. It's hard for me to imagine a kid that is a worse sleeper than Lev but I know it's possible! He woke up around 10 last night but slept through after :thumbup: he is very slowly, overall, getting better.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww love the picture updates wooks!! Sorry about your dad though :hugs: glad he&#8217;s on the mend now


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, he's doing okay. He's 75, and none of this was a shocker...both of his parents had heart issues too, and high blood pressure. It's my actual dad, not my FIL. Mom's doing her best to look after him, but he's ornery as all hell, so it hasn't been easy.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry, meant dad not fil. Ugh why are old men so damn stubborn???!!! My dad is the same freaking way and it drives me insane. He's in his late 60's, my mom's been pkeading with him to get healthy and he won't. He's overweight and collects it allllll in his abdomen. He lost 55 lbs year before last then gained it all back and then some just as quick as he lost it. We've also been hoping for years they'd moved closer -- my mom wants to, but stubborn dad has his mind set on moving even further than they already are to a place he will not budge on. Since they are at an impasse they are staying where they are -.- at this point he's so frustrating I'm not sure I want him closer anyway lol

Anyway what's he bent out of shape about? I'm assuming maybe some lifestyle changes he doesn't want to do?


----------



## shaescott

Wookie omg Charlotte is soooo precious! Sorry about your dad :(

Kitty I can gain weight, I gained like 6 pounds in my first year of college and I definitely don&#8217;t eat 4500 calories a day haha, I gained the 6 pounds by eating probably 3000 a day in college. Last night I didn&#8217;t end up having diarrhea, I lay down and the gas ended up settling after a while and I fell asleep. Thank god. When the intestinal pain happens it&#8217;s always gas, and it&#8217;s never so bad I need to go to the hospital or anything, like I always manage, it&#8217;s never so bad I&#8217;m crying or anything. I think I&#8217;m gonna give it a week and see if it resolves, and if it doesn&#8217;t I&#8217;ll go to the doctor. In the mean time I&#8217;ll talk to my mom about it, see what she says.

Sorry I couldn&#8217;t remember anyone else :(

ETA: also wanted to say I had a normal colonoscopy in September 2017 (except the prolapse at that time of course).


----------



## bdb84

Cb- I'm so glad to hear your blood results came back normal! Are you waiting until birth to find out the gender? :happydance: 

I have yet to hear about my blood results, although I'm not sure if my insurance covers the harmony test or just the standard 1st trimester screening. This Wednesday will be 2 weeks since my 12 week appointment. Surely I would have been called if something came back suspicious, right? Or would they wait until my 16 week appointment to hit me with the news? :nope: I've been so worried about my results lately. SO, so worried. I don't know if it's because I'm nearly "advanced maternal age" or if it's because my 12 week scan was so hard to capture anything clearly due to how much the baby was moving and jumping and turning upside down. I have no very clear, standard shot of the baby because of how mobile he was. So that makes me worry because I cannot just look at my scan photo for reassurance. His (or her) little face is all blurry and I remember the tech having a hard time getting the measurement behind the neck because he kept moving. 

I really need to quit worrying. It's doing me no good at all :( 

Wookie- I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, but I'm so glad he is doing so well in recovery! My FIL is healing nicely, too. 

And YES, my third baby was my "best" baby. She was so content and LOVED her sleep. I only remember her having a rough go of sleep from months 4-6 but before month 4 and after month 6 she was back to STTN. My first baby loved his sleep, too, but he had to be entertained by me 24/7. My second child HATED sleep. It is no exagerration when I say she only ever slept in 30-45 minute increments ALL NIGHT LONG for nearly the entire first year. I had to night wean her at 10 months old because I felt myself reaching a breaking point. She had to fall asleep with a boob in her mouth and would wake back up within half an hour and need the boob to comfort suck. I was so miserable and felt myself nearing resentment, so I decided I had to night wean and do some form of gentle sleep training. 

It was a huge lesson for me, though, because from day one with my third baby, I would put her down in her bed while she was still drowsy (but not asleep) and she taught herself to fall asleep on her own without needing a prop. It was the best decision I ever made. We would still cuddle, but she would be laid down the moment I would realize she was nearing sleep. It got to where I could feed her, burp her, love on her, and then lay her straight down for bed while she was awake and she wouldn't fight sleep at all. No cries or whines. 

Anyways, enough rambling :blush:


----------



## Flueky88

Wooks love the family pic. I'm sure it's hard to get a good family pic!! Sorry about your father. I hope he recovers swiftly.

Bdb I'm sorry you are anxious about baby's health. It's hard not to, but I think if anything was suspicious they would have wanted to do another scan to make sure.

Happy 2nd tri!!!


Shae I would definitely get it checked out if it continues. I hate hemmrhoids, I'm easily prone to them since I got pregnant with V.

Gigs, glad Lev is starting to sleep better. Any new symptoms??


AFM, well I got an email from my dr. My vitamin d is low. It's 18 and nirmal is 30 to 80 so fairly low. I thought my prenatal wud be enough D but I guess not. I wonder if low Vit D has contributed to conception failures??


----------



## nyxnw

Hey all I feel like by the timeI check back in I&#8217;ve missed you much? What&#8217;s the easiest way to keep up???

AFM period just ended now we wait for thw big O.


----------



## gigglebox

Pirple my hair fell out reaaaaally bad after i had ds2. My recovery was terrible and my hair loss made me scared i was dying :rofl: silly in retrospect! But this is the first time I've experienced the massive hair loss whilst pregnant. 

Fluek otheer than this hair loss and a bit of bloat, I'm still feeling very un-pregnant. I'll be taking my last test tomorrow (at least the last one before i buy more :haha: ). I'm a little worried but since I was fairly asymptomatic with ds1 that is helping ease my mind a little. I have no idea why pregnancy less than two years ago knocked me on my ass then at an older age I'm fine...? Guess I'll appreciate it because I know it can kick in at any time! It's just odd. I was already off my coffee from 8dpo last time and i think by now i was drinking sips of cream in the middle of the night to settle my stomach (it had the feeling/effect of pepto bismal). Anyway...

I'm also tired but I usually am anyway :shrug: in bed tonight at 8:30pm! It's glorious! Just checking bnb then i'll pass out.

Nyx the best way to keep up is check back here 1-2 times a day :haha:

Fluek I don't know much about vitamin d deficiency except it's extremely common. Not sure it plays a role in fertility but it can play a role in mood which can effect fertility. On a somewhat related note i believe it was last time i was ttc i discovered magnesium is good for fertility...if I'm remembering that right!

Bdb ignore the measurement of the nuchal fold if there were no other markers. Take it from someone who went through it (see my link in my signature). I spent my entire pregnancy freaked the f out and nothing was wrong -- had a cvs test and everything and he had no chromosomal issues. If bloodwork is fine and no other markers, neck measurement is irrelevant. There's the possibility of heart issues but they would have seen an obvious build up of fluid around the body. Try not to worry as it does no good for you or baby! Odds are very high everything is perfectly fine :hugs:

Also i'm going to try this time to get baby to sooth itself. Lev always fell askeep at the boob and now is totally dependent on a botttle. We tried the binky but he won't take it any more. I hate having that as a crutch but with how terrible of a sleeper he is...I gave in! Anything to get him to pass out was my thinking! Oh well


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls

Had a hectic wknd & i was trying to reply last night but fell asleep hugging my phobe haha! 

Bdb i know its hard but try not to worry.. if there was anything to be worried about they wouldnt wait another 4wks until your next apt they would just call you up.. if your anxious, you could always call them & see if all ok? Do you have your scan notes? With our NHS scans, they take about 2/3 wks to come through in the post confirming results etc, if theres anything wrong or something is picked up, they call you within the 48hrs of the results being collected, just relax :) you gave a lil wriggler in there hehe! 

Wookie aww such a lovely family you have, Charlottes hair is wild in the first pic lol i love it, soooo cute <3 I had the Harmony test for the same reasons, im 37 now & il be just a couple months away from being 38 when babe arrives & i just wanted peace of mind & i didnt mind paying the £&#8217;s for it :thumbup: 

Oh Vit D deficiency is quite bad esp if it gets mega liw, it affects your muscles, energy & everything, SO&#8217;s Dad has it & he thought ge was dying as he lost so much weight with it & it happened almost overnight! Get a good Vit D intake hun :) i also heard Magnesium is goid, Zinc is for the men aswell, healthy quicks swimmers hehe

Riley learnt to tie his showlaces this week & ride his bike without Stabilisers this wknd, hes so chuffed with himself <3 

Im off food shopping shortly (joys) Nuala been whingy this morning so im hoping she doesn&#8217;t kick off in thr Super Market eeek


----------



## claireybell

Got my Alcohol fix ladies :haha: If your really fancying a beer, Becks blue when its icey cold really takes the edge off, tis loooooovely :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035427&stc=1&d=1528124165
 



Attached Files:







6C951E48-101F-4CF9-9ADB-B91192E7A503.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 5


----------



## claireybell

Omg so I had another email today from Baby Bond (ultrasound direct) re my Harmony test, same email as before but this attachment details the babies Sex!!! Now i dont know what to do lol.. all the time i said no, we&#8217; Wait until 20wks i was fine with this but now if i open the pdf doc it&#8217;ll have it on there, i cant believe they sent me it..! I deleted it but then i moved it from my Trash folder back into my Inbox lol! They shouldn&#8217;t of sent it to me, its gotta be pure accident no doubt! If i tell SO he&#8217;ll open it & tell me as hes eager beaver & impatient, but i think maybe im actually swaying toward wanting another Girl & if its a Boy, knowing this early i think il get upset or disapointed maybe - isn&#8217;t that crazy??? We already have 1 of each! 

Maybe i should just delete email & delete from Trash folder & not tell SO. I&#8217;l be how it was before i got the email haha! Im happy to know at 20wks & il be fine with whatever the gender is then. Ahhhh so conflicted! 

Stupid really as i should be just happy im pg, would u be tempted to open or stick to it.. i dunno i think 12wks is so early to find out, half way through is something exciting to look forward to at the scan :)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb!!! If you truky aren't ready to know then I would definitely say just delete it and be done with it. Although what if at 20 weeks baby isn't cooperating on ultrasound? But you'll find out eventually...wow that's so tempting though to find out now eeeep!

And how cool sout Riley's new skill with the laces <3 Des just learned buttons lol. He has a bit of trouble with fine motor skills so it is a huge feat!

Well, took my last test today...I think I'm pregnant :haha:
It's going to be really hard not to buy more tests. The desire only stops foe me after i have an ultrasound.

Anyway here is 30 seconds, 1 minute, and 10 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







2D2BD100-1F78-4966-86AC-DF0AF545201E.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, ladies. I know that worrying does me no good. I can remember being newly pregnant at age 20 with my first and being so irrationally terrified that something was wrong with my baby. I felt like the only one who worried about those things at such a young age. Now I'm 33 with baby #4 and the fear is magnified. My fear has always been having a baby that I am incapable of caring for. :( 

BUT!! I put in a call to my OB this morning and the nurse got back with me within 20 minutes informing me that my blood work came back normal (or maybe she said negative) Either way, I feel on :cloud9: 

Cb- I didn't realize you were 37! You look so young. I was thinking maybe 30. And I've missed beer something fierce since falling pregnant. I love my beer. I love trying new ones and I miss enjoying one with dinner with DH. I just love the taste. I'll be on the lookout for Beck's! I hope it's sold in the states.

Gigs- I'm glad your early pregnancy is going by so smooth. Did your nausea kick in at this point in your previous pregnancies?


----------



## claireybell

So glad your results were all ok Bdb :) its a big sigh of relief to know the results are all fine, & aww bless u, thats a Snapchat filter haha i look great on those, im starting to look my age abit lol

I love your test snap shots of the dye going across Gigs haha id say you were pretty much preggo aswell :haha: i always get tempted to buy Digis for the science of the hook effect hehe like it may say &#8216;not pg&#8217; ha

Ah yes you are right, i should really delete it & wait it out & not tell SO! The only amt of Willpower i ever have haha im crap usually lol! If they can&#8217;t see at 20wks, il end up having a 4D scan around 28/30wks as i had them with Nuala


----------



## gigglebox

Physically with #1 it was pretty easy breezy. I had acid reflux pretty bad later but overall it was fine. #2 was a completely different ballgame...i was nauseated almost right away until probably 14-15 weeks or so. Really tired too and a ton of food aversions. I couldn't be in the kitchen when hubby cooked meat. I was also totally off cooked veggies...actually in the beginning i mostly lived like a peasant--eating bread & cheese and drinking water lol. I was so certain i was having a girl! Nope!


----------



## claireybell

Bdb a Google Becks Blue alcohol free & see if its selling anywhere local to you :) it has to be cold otherwise it tastes guff ueghh


----------



## claireybell

I made Cottage Pie when i was early pg with Nuala & i really fancied it, Adam & Riley loved it, i tried some & i could really taste the cooked Carrots :sick: it put me off the whole pg haha weird!


----------



## bdb84

Any insight into doing a gender ultrasound at 15 weeks vs. 16 weeks? I found at 16 weeks with my first two, and I found out at 14 weeks with my third. 

I'll be 15 weeks this Saturday and a huge part of me wants to go get that gender scan done. But then a small part of me says to just wait an additional week to 16 because that's when most medical sonographers will make gender determinations. 

The man I go to (same one with DD2) has an elective ultrasound place.


----------



## gigglebox

The longer you wait the more accurate the result should be. The place near me says they can do gender scans from 14 weeks. Maybe give them a call and ask how they feel about the u/s at 15 weeks? Like if they're confident they can get a solid answer.

O'douls is another n/a beer my FIL with heart issues loves. I've had it, it's not bad. I love wheat beer (hefenwizens) but they don't make any n/a, at least none i've ever seen :(

Cb what is cottage pie? How are you with food this go round?


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> The longer you wait the more accurate the result should be. The place near me says they can do gender scans from 14 weeks. Maybe give them a call and ask how they feel about the u/s at 15 weeks? Like if they're confident they can get a solid answer.
> 
> O'douls is another n/a beer my FIL with heart issues loves. I've had it, it's not bad. I love wheat beer (hefenwizens) but they don't make any n/a, at least none i've ever seen :(
> 
> Cb what is cottage pie? How are you with food this go round?

:shock: how do America not have cottage pie????

Cottage pie is minced beef with finely diced vegetables in rich gravy with a mashed potato topping.

Its possibly one of my favourite dishes &#128514;


----------



## shaescott

Cottage Pie is the U.K. version of Shepherds Pie, which is what we have in the US. We had it a lot at my school growing up, it was made with hamburger and corn rather than carrots and the like, and of course topped with mashed potato, I loved it. It&#8217;s how I came to like mashed potatoes, I originally hated them. 

Read the rest but very tired. Got some nasty grease burns making bacon this morning :(


----------



## Jezika

Yeah its shepherds pie in North America, though strangely shepherds pie is the same as cottage pie but with lamb in the UK. Makes sense, since shepherds shepherd sheep, no?

CB I went to Tesco when we were in England the other day and there was such an impressive selection of alcohol-free beers. And re: sex PDF, just forward the email to me, then delete everything and if theres issues at your later scan, Ill just tell you the sex hehehe. I just really want to know.

Gigs - any feelings on boy or girl? Do you still have slight preference for girl? 

Wooks - Lottie is suuuch a sweetie, and Im sorry about your dad. 

Shae - ditto on getting checked out of the gastro stuff doesnt go away. That definitely doesnt sound normal.

Flueks- fx for a bfp this month. Idk how vitamin d may affect fertility but I take supplements daily and so does Tilly. I hear were pretty much all deficient in the West because we spend such little time outdoors.

To all those with tricky sleepers, I hear ya. Tilly must be going through the 18-month sleep regression because sometimes shell wake up and demand either me or her dad to rock her nonstop. She screams bloody murder if we stop or pass her to the other person. Shell wail dramatically and point at the person she wants with the most accusing expression and shout mama! or dadda! repeatedly. DH and I were both up between 2-6am last night, and that was after shed tossed and turned for an hour.


----------



## Jezika

Oh Gigs I think you asked for the MIL sex interruption story so here it is. Not as exciting as it sounded but I&#8217;ve put it in a spoiler window below in case some of you aren&#8217;t into reading somewhat graphic sexual content right at this moment.


Spoiler
It was a Sunday evening. DH had just gotten home from an afternoon/evening of drinking with some good friends he&#8217;d not seen in years. MIL had already mentioned several times over the past two days that she&#8217;d love to have Matilda in bed with her overnight. Pffffft yeah right, but because Matilda&#8217;s father was drunk and irresponsible, and her grandfather similarly useless, MIL took Tilly upstairs to her room to watch her while I got ready for bed. DH came in while I was showering and asked for a BJ. I agreed, but set the condition of him washing his ding-dong. He declined. 

I went upstairs and found Matilda was asleep in bed with MIL. A 10-minute circular dialogue ensued in which neither of us asserted ourselves, so it felt like we would never decide whether she should stay there or not. At the point where I felt myself physically aging with the passing of time, I decided to let her stay there until I myself was ready to sleep, or until Tilly woke up - whichever came first. 

I went to the bedroom and found DH there. He asked me to jerk him off. I asked if he&#8217;d washed his pork sword since our last conversation. He hadn&#8217;t. I asked him when he&#8217;d last washed it. That afternoon, he claimed. Meh... not bad. However, I suddenly realized sex would be less effort, so I proposed that instead. He was amenable, so we commenced. He was surprisingly passionate (he&#8217;d had seven pints of beer and he pretty much never drinks). He went down on me for the first time since 1936. Despite having to slash his way through three acres of Amazonian rainforest, he hit the perfect spot. I commented that I&#8217;d forgotten how good he was and that I did in fact wonder just the other day whether he would ever go down on me again. Not the best time for conversation, apparently. 

He would&#8217;ve made me come but then stuck it in me. Classic move, classic. It was as vigorous as you&#8217;d expect from a very drunk man who&#8217;s had sex three times in over two years. Anyway, aware that mini-DH was unsheathed, I reminded him that while we&#8217;re admittedly quite fond of her, we do not want another Matilda anytime soon and that he should pull out. I came quickly from missionary position (least effort FTW). 

The Sex continued for some time, positions shifting, appendages noisily slipping here and there, me almost falling between the two silly single beds pushed together. He attempted some boob play but was a bit sheepish once I reminded him that milk might squirt out. Apparently that&#8217;s not an aphrodisiac. 14 semenless hours passed. It was clear he&#8217;d never come after seven beers from the get go. I prayed for a miracle. 

Of course, my God-loving MIL came to the rescue. JUST as I&#8217;d asked DH for the third time whether he was going to come, I heard a knock at the door (which was ajar, btw). Flapping breasts now still, I hovered above DH, motionless and aghast, his sad, tired willy finally given respite. She called my name and I darted off him like a purse-snatching street child caught in the act. DH, despite his drunken clumsiness, had somehow gradually removed every item of my clothing with surprising deftness and discretion, so I knew I had no time to get dressed. I said &#8220;just one minute&#8221; in a wavering tone reserved exclusively for indicating one being rumbled when having rare marital sex. I flung a towel around me and peeked around the door. His mum looked disturbingly pleased. (Maybe this was her ploy all along?! God does apparently love a bit of marital sex, and she was practically inviting us to do it). 

Anyway, she told me that FIL was scared he would roll on Matilda so maybe I should come get her. I said oh yes fine, while trying to execute a smile in a relaxed, casual way that couldn&#8217;t possibly be achieved if I had something to hide. And then I noticed she was standing in just her thong. Just kidding; I sensed the story getting a little dry. Anyway, so I said I was just about to change into my PJs and would be there in a sec. She&#8217;d already seen me in my PJs earlier. So that was basically that. Sad thing is that I suspect DH woke up the next day feeling confused and ashamed once he realized he&#8217;d had a one night stand with his wife.


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez Im sorry if Im overstepping;


Spoiler
jez Im really sorry, I feel really bad for you guys? Im incredibly confused as to why he refused to wash his penis?? Or why you felt he thought it was a one night stand with his wife that doesnt particularly sound healthy, are you guys okay? I apologise if Ive missed something


----------



## gigglebox

I'm left feeling insensitive as I had an opposite reaction to kit...I'm actually over here laughing my ass off. I knew your story wouldn't disappoint. Admittedly I could have done without the mental imagery of an older woman in her thong but I appreciate the added spice.

Do you think this may be the kickstart to the revival of your sex life? 

And I've also been there, requesting a wash up of ye old stinky pogo before going o town on it...also the drunken failure to finish where the minutes progress as follows:
Pleasure 
Enjoyment
Impressed by inhibitions and getting friskier than normal/date I say dirtier than usual (in a good way)?
More Pleasure 
Pleasure eruption (for me)
Oh, he's still going...ok
Ok it's been a little bit now should I keep up with the noises?
Ok I'm over it and ready for sleep...at what point should I quit pretending I'm still enjoying this?
Suggestions of different positions 
More waiting

And finally either he finishes or concedes it's not happening.

For the record it's very rare he's drunk enough for that but when he is...well at least it's enjoyable at first.


----------



## claireybell

Im with you Gigs, Jez im sorry but i cried at more than a couple of bits there LOL! The way you told that is how i would read something from a Book it was fab lol! Sorry you guys arent as intimate as often as you should be though :hugs: The Amazonian rainforest bit floored me :haha: 

Omg when SO is reeeelly drunk he cannot (majority) of time get it up although hes feeling very horny. Frustrating as hell for me! When we were younger there was never that issue but i do understand the whole &#8216;hurry up & get there already&#8217; lol been there a few times


----------



## shaescott

Hahahaha Jez that killed me I love it!

Kitty I think he was just being lazy especially considering he was drunk, and that made him not want to wash it. As for the second part I figure it was just a joke, though not sure of the exact meaning of it.


----------



## shaescott

The shepherds pie talk made me want it, so I now have potatoes boiling for the mashed topping. I&#8217;m making French-Canadian Shepherd&#8217;s Pie (Pâté Chinois) because it&#8217;s basically what I grew up with as shepherds pie in school, with just the corn as the veggies. I didn&#8217;t realize it was a different thing until I was googling recipes. Can&#8217;t wait to eat it yummm


----------



## Jezika

Kit, the not washing is a combo of laziness after ten years of being together and his lack of belief that Ill actually deliver the goods, as it were. Youre right, our sex life is not healthy and has been the huge elephant in the room in our relationship for a long time. My libido always decreases once a relationship becomes long term and unfortunately my intense focus on school over the past seven years has really undermined our connection to each other and just exacerbated the sex issue. He stopped initiating a long time ago because my rejecting him was very difficult to bear. Were having even less sex since having Tilly so now its a really big issue. But if I cant laugh about it, what can I do? (Seek therapy, I guess, which we are working on). Its sad because other than this we are so compatible.

Gigs Im so the same with the should I keep doing these noises haha. Sometimes its a double edged sword. You want to encourage them but not enough to make them think you want it to last even longer.

CB I guess Im lucky he could keep it up! I was actually very surprised because its definitely a common issue when drunk.


----------



## Jezika

Oh and I was hoping it might be a revival of our sex life but DH is highly skeptical, and I understand why.


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez I&#8217;m sorry if I&#8217;ve stirred up difficult feelings, I suppose every relationship has a lull in sex, especially after a baby. I guess with us only being together for almost 6 years means we haven&#8217;t got fed up of each other yet, you guys have been together for nearly double the time we have! That&#8217;s crazy! 

Do you feel okay about it? Like would you be up for initiating something or do you have little/no interest? Have you taken a trip away from Tilly? Even one night can do wonders!

In the end, sex isn&#8217;t everything in a relationship, and you are happy otherwise so it&#8217;s really not the end of the world that you aren&#8217;t doing it like rabbits :rofl:

To be honest it was the one night stand comment and him feeling guilty that got me worried!
Again I&#8217;m sorry if I&#8217;m overstepping and do not reply if you don&#8217;t want to.


----------



## shaescott

Jez- Honestly I would go crazy with only having sex 3 times in 2 years (not trying to diss your sex life or anything so I hope this doesn&#8217;t come off that way). I have such a high libido that basically every single time SO and I see each other we end up having sex. We don&#8217;t always finish, but we always start. SO&#8217;s libido is lower than mine, but definitely not low, it&#8217;s still at least moderate. Can&#8217;t wait until we move in together so it&#8217;ll be easier, cuz right now we are very restricted by having other people in the house. If we had a baby in the other room it wouldn&#8217;t exactly know what sex noises mean, but my teenage sister&#8217;s room is next to mine, and she can hear everything. She&#8217;s heard us before, whoops. That was embarrassing to find out. My bed is very creaky. 

Anyway, maybe this will spark a sex revival like you said, and if not, as long as you two communicate and are happy, that&#8217;s all that matters. And if you think therapy will help, absolutely go for it (not that you need anyone&#8217;s approval of course lol). I might want SO and I to do couples therapy as a preventative, I think it&#8217;s very good for relationships. But he would probably not want to do it unless we had big issues, he had a bad experience with a psychologist as a teenager, they basically told him to suck it up and it really hurt him. So we&#8217;ll see. 

Shepherd&#8217;s Pie is in the oven :)


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb glad everything was good. I know it's hard not to worry. I would wait until 16 weeks or later, but you do what you want.

Gigs, I'm good until about 5 to 6 weeks as far as testing. If heart rate and growth is on track at 8 wk appt I start to feel quite confident. I also just had a feeling V was a healthy baby. I can't explain it.

I didn't have morning sickness until 7 weeks with V. No sore boobs either.




Jez I waa rolling from your desription. I do hope that you two can rekindle that aspect of your relationship. If you are both happy with it though, thats okay.

DH would absolutely die! 2 to 3 times a week isn't as much as he'd like. I'm fine with less unless it's my fertile window. Ttc or not I get a pretty high sex drive around O time. 

CB I can't believe you are getting close to 2nd tri!! Also, I hate when men get drunk and try to have sex. Oh and you are making me hungry. I've never had shepherd's or cottage pie but sounds yummy.


Shae are you feelingany better?? Oh and I dislike people being over and trying to quietly have sex. V is a deep sleeper and in another room. 

Funny story, I was staying the night with a friend in a 4 bedroom apartment and one of her roomates was having sex, but it sounded like she was crying instead of moaning :rofl:


AFM, did sime research and low vit D definitely affects fertility. So I'm hoping this has been the cause of taking so long with V and when I correct it, ttc will be short. I felt better today after starting it last night.


----------



## wookie130

Jez, holy guacamole, that was freakin' hilarious!!!! :rofl: 

Oh, married sex definitely has lulls. Brad and I have had sex twice since I've delivered Charlotte. We're just so damned tired, and my libido is non-existent due to nursing, and blah blah blah. We have a happy marriage, and the lulls don't necessarily indicate that the relationship is in the dumpster. It just means we're old, tired, and rather unhorny atm...lol.

Anyone heard from Keep? M&S?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks so far today Ive been okay. I just ate a ton though so lets see how I feel in the next few hours lol

Heres my shepherds pie, I broiled it at the end to make the top all brown (it has paprika on top which makes it look extra brown, its not actually burnt or anything). Its so much like the kind they made at my school growing up :) Forgot to take a pic until wed already started digging in whoops.


----------



## TexasRider

Re sex life.... when the kiddo isnt here its actually pretty healthy. A few times a week. But when shes here or its during school year its like once a week and sometimes every few weeks. What usually happens is we talk it up like yeah we are gonna do this and then one of us backs out. Like tonight I have a headache and my husband worked on a mower and his hands reek of gasoline no matter how many times he washes them. So he said he was gonna pass cause the fumes were making my head ache worse... i think its the weather- we have some chances for rain tonight and its all atmosphere junk. Suits me just fine. Haha.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I laughed so hard reading your story. 

As for sex life, my libido actually went down too since we had L. The first year I did it for him. Recently I have realized that I also love my husband not just my baby and sex is part of my love for my husband. If I don't have it for a while I forget how good it feels until dh makes the advances but weeks may have gone by. He isn't just my babies dad, but a partner with needs that no one else is going to cover but me. 

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Jezika

Kit dont feel bad at all. Im generally an open book. I personally believe its helpful to talk about uncomfortable things, in a supportive environment of course. The guilt/shame re: one night stand thing was a joke, but our sex issue very much isnt. 

I think like PL said, the more you dont have it, the more you forget how good it is. I like it when I have it and very much enjoyed it the other day, but tbh I never think about it. There are soooo many other reasons that have been around for a long time that would take a novel for me to go into, just some examples being physical hang-ups, feeling tired, elaborate hygiene procedures that take time and effort (I like to be clean when having sex), and post-baby of course its even harder because I feel more unattractive, we are constantly busy and tired, nursing is suppressing my libido even further, our toddler has slept in our bed from birth, and we dont really have many friends or family who have time to help give us some some baby-free time (and I cant yet bring myself to get a random babysitter). But PL youre right, DH has needs that only I can give him and Ive been neglecting that. Its affected him a lot lately and hes reluctant to talk about it or agree to do much about it because hes skeptical anything will change, so its been a battle just to even talk things out and agree to trying to sort out some couples therapy. I feel pretty bad because basically its all my fault and I wish I could be different, but nothings changed over the past many years other than us brushing it under the rug, which has been easy to do because we otherwise get along so well, share the same values. Anyway, I could talk about this forever so Ill stop. 

Shae your spie looks yummmm


----------



## claireybell

Do you have any very close friends/Family that would have Tilly overnight or for the wknd? Me & SO went through a crappy dry spell after having Nuala, our sex life isn&#8217;t what it used to be after having Riley but i think having children def changes things, an evening or wknd away together & a few drinks to chill out & chatting about &#8216;when we first got together&#8217; reminiscing etc brings lotsa horny feelings :) hugs my lovely, relationships are hard :hugs:

Omg i love Shepherds/Cottage pie, easy to make & its just yummers, Shae yours looks awesome :)


----------



## gigglebox

Shar i admire how quick you whipped that up! I've definitely had shepherds pie, also have made "healthier " versions with lean ground turkey and mashed cauliflower. Still delicious!

Jez yes definitely seek someone to talk to if it's an issue. As I've learned a million times over, ignoring issues never makes them go away. Note: i still have issues i just try to ignore :roll:

I'd be all over doing the sex thing right this second if I didn't have such terrible gas! Omg!!! I guess y'all can mark that in my symptoms list. It's comedicly (is that even a word?) loud.


----------



## claireybell

Lol Gigs! Trumpet butt i like to call it :haha: i find the louder mine are, the less smelly, but the quieter ones just stink Lol! Ive had lotsa gas & trapped Wind aswell, joys eh ;) 

We sometimes plan to get jiggy aswell Tex & then it goes out the window for one reason or another, usually suits me fine aswell as ive never got the energy for a full sesh haha quickies are better for me 

Uhh Riley & SO have a sickness & Diarrohea bug :( im terrified im gonna get it & il mc.. praying Nuala doesn&#8217;t get it either, i had to collect Riley from school just over an hr ago. 

Wooks, havent heard from M&S in quite a while on here, Keeps pops in here n there for a goss & catch up though :)


----------



## kittykat7210

I feel like our sex life has been better since having eves, we just had a midday quickie whilst eves was napping! And we had sex yesterday as well... we had an initial lull because my bleeding went on forever, but hubby&#8217;s libido has greatly improved the last few months and I&#8217;d say we have sex at least 3 times a week... we didn&#8217;t even do that before eves!! I don&#8217;t know what has changed but I&#8217;m really happy about it :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh kit that will serve you well for ttc'ing number 2! :haha:

Awww cb poor guys :( hope you don't get it but if you do it's unlikely to cause miscarriage, more likely you will just be extra miserable because you can't take any good meds whilst preggers! Fx it doesn't get you! 

I'm feeling pretty icky myself right now :( not sure if morning sickness is finally kicking in or i've got a bug myself. Guess i'll find out if it continues...i also had terrible sleep last night (thanks Levin!) so that may be a contributing factor.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Ohhh kit that will serve you well for ttc'ing number 2! :haha:
> 
> Awww cb poor guys :( hope you don't get it but if you do it's unlikely to cause miscarriage, more likely you will just be extra miserable because you can't take any good meds whilst preggers! Fx it doesn't get you!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty icky myself right now :( not sure if morning sickness is finally kicking in or i've got a bug myself. Guess i'll find out if it continues...i also had terrible sleep last night (thanks Levin!) so that may be a contributing factor.

Haha I know! I sort of want one now but hubby wants to wait a while which I get, he wants a proper gap (he says he wants at least a 4 year gap :shock:) but I&#8217;m hoping to get it down a bit!

Sorry about the sickness kicking in :( I know how much that sucks!

CB you won&#8217;t miscarriage from a sickness bug, I threw up every meal (and even if I didn&#8217;t eat) with eves from 5-18 weeks honestly, you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## bdb84

Gig- I found out the gender of my first 2 at 16w and then with DD2 I found out at 14w. At that early of a gestation, "legally" (for lack of better word) he could only say up to 85%. I asked how confident he was and he said, "while I cannot tell you 100%, I've been doing this for 20 years and I feel more than confident telling you to start buying pink". I know that at the same place they will give 'up to a 95%' guestimate at 15 weeks, and then 100% at 16 weeks. All of that to say, I'll probably end up waiting until 16 weeks anyways just because of how our schedule works out :) 

Jez- your story made me LOL. 

With my ex-husband, whom I was married to for 10 years, we did not have strong sexual chemistry. He was very horny and always wanted it but I never initiated and could do without. I always enjoyed it when we would do it, but it was never what I knew sex could be. I hate putting it like that because I feel like I am insulting him. He was good at what he did and was very giving in the bedroom, but I also fully acknowledge that, had we never accidentally conceived DS (just 3 months into our relationship), our relationship would have been short lived. He was my rebound guy coming out of my college relationship. He had been a friend before then and was there for me when my ex broke up with me. Instead of dealing with the pain of the breakup, I hopped into a new relationship with him. 

I don't regret giving him a decade of my life. He was good to me (up until the last two years) and gave me three beautiful babies and he's an excellent father to them. We have a great co-parenting relationship and I love his new girlfriend because she is kind and loves my kids. My kids love her, too. I think this is how it was always supposed to be.

My relationship with DH (remember we are only engaged; it's just easier to call him DH) is still very new of just 2.5 years, so I still get butterflies when I'm with him. Our chemistry is so strong and I cannot get enough of him. I would jump his bones daily if he had the energy (he works in the heat day in and day out), but we still have a very active sex life. I never felt this way with my ex-husband so it makes me feel positive for our future as I do attribute our lack of chemistry to the demise of my first marriage. 

Anyways, sorry so long.


----------



## mwel8819

gigglebox said:


> Shar i admire how quick you whipped that up! I've definitely had shepherds pie, also have made "healthier " versions with lean ground turkey and mashed cauliflower. Still delicious!
> 
> Jez yes definitely seek someone to talk to if it's an issue. As I've learned a million times over, ignoring issues never makes them go away. Note: i still have issues i just try to ignore :roll:
> 
> I'd be all over doing the sex thing right this second if I didn't have such terrible gas! Omg!!! I guess y'all can mark that in my symptoms list. It's comedicly (is that even a word?) loud.

Haha!!! My sex drive is up as well.


----------



## shaescott

I wrote this whole huge post last night and then fell asleep before posting it. Ugh. 

Mini recap of the lost post: 

After dinner I did have some gas pain, lots of passing gas, ate raspberries and had acid reflux and more gas. Lovely. Wasn&#8217;t overwhelming though, it was very bearable. 
Mentioned it to my mom yesterday and she said it could be 
A) Some kind of IBS/IBD
B) Atypical pancreatitis, which my sister had


----------



## gigglebox

Shae might be worth investigating, or if nothing else modifying your diet to see how that affects things. 

Bdb i think your story is great. I love your blended family and how well everyone gets along.


----------



## Jezika

Bdb I also love your blended family and how everyone gets along. The things you said about DH1 kind of reminds me of my relationship. The only difference is that Ive had a surprising number of relationships before DH, several of them super passionate sexually and emotionally m, and my libido has eventually decreased in every single case. Some people think it must mean I havent found the right person, but I suspect its just how I am, and if thats the case, it would suck to give up on a marriage because of it, only to discover when Im an older adult that it wasnt the relationship that was a problem after all. That being said, I do wonder whether it means we are ultimately doomed, because of course DH wants a more active sex life and I *can* have a very high libido, just never beyond X years into a relationship. DH and I have discussed an open relationship, because we truly do love each other and make a great team in other ways, but I think wed need to try some other things first and also improve the foundation of our relationship before thats ever raised seriously even as a possibility. 

I was going to comment on something else now but forgot.

But the other thing I was going to say was that STRAIGHT after I wrote my post last night, DH initiated and we ended up having sex. It was nice and we was cuddlier after than he usually is. Im a bit more hopeful this has given him the confidence to initiate more, and for me too, and that we can go back to at least sporadic sex. 

Oh, I remember now. CB we cant really leave Tilly with anyone overnight because she still breastfeeds to sleep and through the night. Plus the whole bedsharing thing makes it more difficult. Also theres no one who could really do that except my mum, but she lives quite far away.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, I forgot to add to my already long post that our sex last night was unprotected. He did pull out but Im slap bang in my fertile window. I guess Im on the right thread for this situation (ha) but hopefully itll be fine, otherwise Im f******ed.


----------



## bdb84

Jez- I absolutely would never advocate throwing away a marriage that is otherwise fantastic. It really does seem like your husband and you deeply love each other. I think it's entirely possible to be happy within the confines of a low drive relationship but *only* if both parties are content, if that makes sense. My ex was my best friend and I loved being with him, but I always felt like something was missing. I now know that my drive was suppressed because I did not feel for him the way I should. But that's just me and I really hope I'm not coming across as implying your marriage is the same. I truly feel your marriage can thrive so long as your DH and you are both open and honest about how you feel and you both have to be willing to make sacrifices if you find the other isn't happy with the status quo. I do believe you both are on the right track. :)


----------



## Jezika

Ah you never came across like you were suggesting it wasnt going to work out! Sorry I came across like I thought you were coming across like that, ha. Its just interesting to think about. I agree, pretty much anything in a relationship is totally fine as long as both partners are truly okay with it and no one is getting hurt. He is hurting though, so that definitely means we have big things to work on. And for my part, even though Im content, I know that we should be feeling a much stronger emotional connection, but we havent cultivated it in a long time (also mostly my fault, I feel, but also made worse by an inability on his part to vocalize the hurt it caused) so its not surprising its not there.

That reminds me of a therapy podcast I listened to recently (its called Other Peoples Problems, in case anyones interested). The therapist said something like: men often need the sexual connection to come first before the emotional connection can develop, whereas women often need the emotional connection to get the sexual one, which is why heterosexual couples are often at an impasse. I can totally see that happening in my relationship. Put simply, Im sad (deep down) that hes not more affectionate with me, doesnt seem keen on spending time alone with me etc., which makes me less inclined to want sex, and hes sad (deep down) that I dont seem to want sex, which makes him less inclined to be affectionate and want to spend time together.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh the ol' catch 22! I think this describes me and hubby to a T early on. My friend was trying so hard to hook us up, but I was not interested in him at all because we had not connected emotionally. He was pretty ready to bang it out The second I offered, but was too shy to initiate. At some point we had a moment alone at a party and discovered we both had a love for nine inch nails. That's when things clicked for me, I've started pursuing him, and we hooked up before we were officially a couple...and then we were like rabbits the first 3 years lol. Definitely slow down after we had kids but I feel like we still have a healthy relationship in that department. But I can totally see the physical vs. emotional point!


----------



## Flueky88

CB I had stomach virus at 8 weeks with V. Starting puking bad on a Friday and i didn't go away until Sunday. Worst was Friday but it did linger some. V is 1 and healthy so I wouldn't worry unless you got dehydrated to where you need to get IV fluids.

Kitty yeah a 4 year gap never appealed to me except maybe between 2 and 3. I worry about my fertility so I don't want to wait. Thankfully DH also wants a small gap.

Shae it looked yummy :) the shepherd's pie that is.

Jez I think you are so right about emotional vs sexual with men vs women. I was really bad witj DH though.... 2nd date. After the first date I knew he was "the one". It was a strange feeling. Even now, when I get aggravated at him I still can't imagine being without him. He's truly a good man, but a bit senstive about things. I've had to deal with a lot of hard things in my life and it can frustrate me when he's "being a baby" about something so small in the scheme of things. Other than that he's a great husband and father. We all have our flaws. I'm by no means perfect. 

Anyways, I do hope you two can work through the lack of intimacy.

Gigs, yay NIN!!! My brother got me hooked on them. Oh and I've been meaning to ask, do you have a feeling on gender? Going to do any of the old wives tales??

My sex drive kicked n like a week before I had V. I didn't want sex during 1st or 2nd tri. I did my wifely duties though :rofl: i hope DH gets luckier next time for his sake. He was soooo dissapointed I didn'tget super horny 2nd tri symptom.

Bdb that's great that you all get along and care for the others kids. That doesn't often hapoen snd i unfortunate for the kids.

Can't remember much else.

I was thinking how during O week in August 2016 I was at disney. Obviously out i the sun a binch and getting vit d from it. I conceived V the next cycle. It may be coincedence but I'm going to remain hopeful that once this is corrected ttc will be short. Cd 4 here so pretty boring. 

Anyone got a gift for their DHs for father's day? I just received black panther blu ray and new otterbox for DHs phone.


----------



## Cppeace

Well light does indeed play a roll in fertility. In fact, there is some thing with light and ovulation period. I remember it as something like, sleep in pitch black coming up to fertile period then sleep with light on for 3 fertile days in which you should ovulate. This is supposed to help with stronger ovulation or something. Vitamin d is very important to fertility though.

As for me, I got a few bargains at an auction Sunday. A full stoneware dish set for $7.50. At least a $150 set in like new condition.
An Amazon fire hd8 tablet in like new condition for $30.
And accidentally an antique cast iron safe which we will have to rent a truck and appliance dolly to get it home lol for $12.50
It's a local auction which just started doing online bidding to go along with the floor bidders on some of their auctions. Will be checking it out too often, I'm sure.


----------



## shaescott

*Jez* the whole sex vs emotion thing definitely makes sense. 

When SO first met me his first thought was &#8220;I&#8217;d tap that&#8221; cuz men are like that lol, he would&#8217;ve jumped me from the start had he not been so nervous (plus he was a virgin so that added to the nervous part). Instead he was respectful and didn&#8217;t initiate anything at all, knowing I was also a virgin and it was both our first relationship and knowing I was also nervous and it was new etc. and of course his nervousness played a part. He then formed that emotional bond with me, but his initial thoughts were sexual. When I first met him I thought he was cute and was interested in a potential relationship, sex never crossed my mind. But after dating for a month, considering I was a teenager, my hormones went crazy and were basically screaming &#8220;jump him&#8221;. If I hadn&#8217;t been spending time with him that wouldn&#8217;t have happened, I definitely needed the emotional bond before the sex drive kicked in. Anyway, when that happened I initiated sexual contact, which he was not at all opposed to but never would have asked for. At that point we were only going to 2nd base. About a month later he asked about 3rd base, which took some convincing because I thought penises were gross and didn&#8217;t want them in my mouth lol but eventually I agreed and found it to be not nearly as gross as I expected, not really gross at all actually :haha:. And a month after that we had sex. We were going to wait longer because I wanted to wait (he wanted to jump me from the start) but my hormones were going crazy and so I was like &#8220;okay yeah this is happening&#8221;, and we DTD lol. 

Anyway that was a long winded anecdotal way of confirming the men vs women and sex vs emotion thing.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek hell yeah NIN! *high five* the more I get to know about you the more I like you :haha:

No gender feels here whatsoever. I'm still just trying to "feel" pregnant in the first place and I still feel like a waffle, going to and fro between terrifear and absolutely elated. But mostly I am almost in this weird state of denial...? I just simply don't feel pregnant. I talk about it to hubs and almost feel like I'm lying, or like the words aren't real...ugh really hard to describe. I perpetually feel the same as I do in the first part of the tww before a test can confirm it and you're just sitting there feeling content, like you've done all you can and now you wait. Maybe it's because no scan and lack of symptoms make me feel like i'm still waiting for confirmation. Basically it just hasn't sunk in yet so I think I need to get to that point before I have gender feels...which I don't believe for myself anyway because I was so unbelievably incorrect last time!

Cpp sweet deals! I'm a sucker for online auctions so that sounds like trouble for me. There's an auction house down the road but i'm too aftaid i'd bid myself out of home. I have a horrible gamblers personality. Online is even worse because not physically seeing money makes spending it so much easier! That said i love a good bargain. Just got a $85 trade in value of the wedding band that came in a set i just bought after i paid $70 for the set :thumbup: i got a ring to go with the solitaire that i'm in love with.

Jewelry is my new thing, i love it but also trying to make money. I know what to look for and buy it cheap and yard sales then resell on ebay. Latest was a pin i bought for $24, sold for $51 i think? I probably could have made more of i listed it instead of auction but meh. Not bad for an item i had for a week.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow my bad, that was a long rant


----------



## shaescott

AF seems to be starting, so I guess I ovulated a couple days earlier than I thought I did and just still had some EWCM for 2-3 days post-O. This shit is why I can&#8217;t wait to go on the pill for the damn regularity.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I am sure you'll figure it out. Like you I need emotional closeness before sexual stuff happens, so having L between us didn't help my feelings of separation from dh. Even after L left our bed, it took me months to adjust sleeping next to my dh again let alone cuddle at night. 
It was part of having a healthy relationship to have L sleep in his own room and bed. L will leave the nest in 18 years, dh won't, so I try to remember to put him first too. ;) Even if it is a rare backrub or a wrestle that may turn naughty. Hahahaha


----------



## kittykat7210

How do I bring up an earlier second child to hubby in a way that sounds inviting?


----------



## claireybell

First 4yrs of me & SO being together we were highly active, i always remember him telling me he had a high sex drive, i hadnt been with that many before him & it scared me abit lol but once i got in the rhythm of lotsa jiggy i was well away haha my tummy used to flutter alot back then, i am feeling rather horny atm so he loves that haha! 

Kit you coukd always raise the subject that if theres a 4yr+ age gap, they wont want to play together much as kids as they&#8217;ll be into too many diff things.. & if you pop them out closer together, you&#8217;ll be younger parents when they get abit older & you can have fun filled holidays at water parks & stuff lije that, il be a luch older mum, so this babe will be my last, il be 41/42 when he/she starts school :)


----------



## claireybell

My cousins wife had a mmc at 9/10 wks but a week before that she had an awful stomach virus , poss food poisoning even & she swears it was what caused her mmc, just made me worry, Adams gone to work today & Rileys doing better, his annoying cheeky self & irritating his sister Lol! 

She just passed out slumped sat up resting her chin on my shoulder haha <3
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035523&stc=1&d=1528282187
 



Attached Files:







F2129C00-9E97-4009-ACE4-D2ABDDDD41C1.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Part of why we started having kids early was we wanted to still be young and active when they were old enough to watch themselves so we can still go out and have fun later. We had our first when i was 25 and tbh i regret the huge age gap between him and the next kids. It's easier in the fact that ds1 can take care of himself a good bit, but he was so used to being the only kid he is extremely possesive of his stuff. Hopefully they play more when lev is older but probably not as much as lev and this next baby will play. 

As far as just making it sound inviting...just talk about how fun baby-making sex is, no barriers, no pull out... :haha:

Also keep in mind you may want to try a little earlier anyway since conception may take some time.


----------



## PurplePear

We decided to start trying with the next as ds is 10months old because of that gigs. I've read the older we get the harder it is to conceive and higher risk of Mc. I'm 36 and want to be able to do a lot with them plus keep it a smaller age gap.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace, yes I really think it is why I had trouble conceiving. Also, it's linked with pre term labor and BV! I had BV diagnosed day before I went into labor. I thought it may have been from my increased drive that week, but now I don't think so.

Oh those are amazing deals!!! Now I want to buy stuff for a bargain!! 

Shae glad AF finally showed so you know it's not pregancy. Also, the pill had me quite regular with bleeding. It's withdrawal bleeding since it prevents O. Why do you not think it will work for you? Also, to be honest I'm not a fan of hormonal birth control any more. It totally messed with my hormones and cycles coming off of it.

Gigs, too bad we don't live a little closer. I think I live the closet to you though. We would definitely be friends I think. I agree with you on smaller age gaps and not wanting to be too old to enjoy things once kids are older. DH is feeling it more though as he's turning 33 this year. I think thats a big reason he's unsure of ttc #3.

My initial gut with V was girl but I ad a dream I had a boy around 9 to 10 weeks. I changed my mind because of that stupid dream. This pregnancy seems so different, I'll guess team pink just cause :)

Kitty, I'd also mention the older you are the more likely of difficulty conceiving, higher risk of mc, high risk pregnancy, etc. Also, you dont want to be able to enjoy time when kids are grown. 

I think it would be harder too to go from essentially "independent" child then going through it all again. I'm not sure if that makes sense.

CB I'm sorry about your friend. It may or may not be due to GI bug. Anywhoo, that is such a cute picture of Nuala. Hard to believe she'll be 2 in a couple months.

Glad Riley and SO are feeling better.

AFM AF has nearly left the building. Getting excited about ttc officially. We were supposed to start originally at this time. I feel like when my vit D level is corrected ttc should come easier. Oh and my 50 opks came in yesterday. Woohoo.

DHs mom has a biopsy on her throat Friday. Kind of worried, but "what will be, will be".


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for all the advice, unfortunately the age thing won&#8217;t work as we are 23 and 24! I&#8217;ll try and work up a good arguement about the age gap meaning hey might not play together!


----------



## claireybell

Pop another out now Kit lol then when yourkiddies are like 14/15 you guys will be mid-late 30&#8217;s perfect for Holiday&#8217;ing with kids & they can come/go as they please :)

Is BV linked with lack of Vit D then? I suffer awful with it, currently dont have it as i dont need lube atm lol but i always get it bad, drives me nuts!

Yay for official ttc Flueks hehee & 50opjs haha i bet you&#8217;ll only need them this cycle now ;)


----------



## claireybell

Sat in garden in enjoying the Sun & omg its frikkin boiling ahhhhh i want some tan but its killing me in the process ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Kit Google reasons to have children close in age hehe there be some good ideas there i bet


----------



## nyxnw

We had our first when I was 23 and he was 25. Our DS is a little over a year and we are ttc right now. I think everyone around us made it easier for my hubby hecause they all said it was easier if you didn&#8217;t have a huge age gap. So get your friends involved lol.


----------



## kittykat7210

Good plan!! I&#8217;ll get my mum involved too, she loves babies!


----------



## bdb84

I like the larger age gaps in my children, but I do wish they were closer only because there's such a gap from when my oldest will be out of the house and then my youngest. I had very much intended, and worked hard, to be done child rearing by the time I was 30. I had DD2 just three months after my 30th birthday, but because of my marriage falling apart, the last thing on my mind was permanent birth control. I am glad that the fates aligned the way they did, though.


----------



## Cppeace

My parents regretted us being 6 years apart. They said more than once if they were to do again they'd have popped us out back to back and been done with it lol
They split us up so we would be less likely to fight as much. It in no way helped. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Also if you want to think really far down the road, the younger you have kids the younger you'll be when grandkids come around! I really want to be able to help with grandchildren eventually. Crazy to think about now but let's call it a life goal ;)

Fluek fx for MIL's procedure and results. 

Kit if SO gives you the green light how soon would you want to start ttc?


----------



## kittykat7210

Honestly I&#8217;d like to try now... the main issue is our vow renewal, I'd rather not be pregnant/just been pregnant at that :rofl: which means really waiting another 18 months... which is actually better than another 3 years I suppose!


----------



## claireybell

Have u guys set a date for your Vow renewal? X


----------



## claireybell

My parents had me & my 2 sisters (me being the middle one) roughly 2.5-3yrs apart.. when all 3 of us would be in playing together we&#8217;d always end up arguing, our Mum would completely lose her shit sometimes hahaa hilarious when i look back, sounds like me :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Have u guys set a date for your Vow renewal? X

Yeh, october 5th 2019 for our 5th wedding anniversary!


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely time to ttc now and pop it put before then, plus time to recover! :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh I do think it will work, that&#8217;s why I want to use the BCP, I want the regular bleeding. Maybe I phrased it wrong originally. 

My sister and I have a larger age gap. We got along most of the time until I started middle school, then I hated her because I was super hormonal and stuff. I was old enough to ask for a sibling (and I did) at that age, so I was super excited that she was coming. BUT I never learned to ride a bike because my parents were so focused on the newborn that they stopped teaching me. I was on training wheels when she was born. I never got to ride the school bus with her due to the gap, and I wished I could because I wanted to look out for her. I like the idea of a 3 year age gap. I don&#8217;t want two kids in diapers but I want them kinda close together.


----------



## Michellebelle

My sister and I were 2.5 years apart growing up and it was great! We shared a room and had each other as playmates. I'd love my kids to be that distance, but I'm hoping to start TTC in January again, which means a potential just 2 year age gap. It took us sooo long (2.5 years) to conceive our daughter though, so I'm not holding my breath this will happen quickly. That's one reason I want to ttc in Jan, because it could take a year or so! And I'm 36 so no spring chicken here.


----------



## kittykat7210

Me and Evie attempted some painting today :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







E3B4C623-659C-4308-8F38-9D0436772995.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## claireybell

Abstract Art hehe i love it ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha well I thought she was a bit young for landscapes :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa!! 

I love the hand & footprint pieces <3


----------



## nyxnw

Nice paint kit. I want to try that paint thing where you put it in a plastic bad with ny little guy.


----------



## bdb84

Hey, ladies. 

I found the baby&#8217;s heartbeat again yesterday after having a couple of week&#8217;s trouble finding it. Apparently s/he is much higher up that I thought. He was right below my belly button and I felt him squirming the entire time. :cloud9:

I have an appointment this Monday to find out the gender! I&#8217;ll be a little over 15 weeks. 

Have I ever shared pictures of my kiddos with you all? This was taken a couple of weeks ago on their last day of school. Thomas (12), Emma (8), and Brenna (3). I would share a pic of my DSS but don&#8217;t feel it&#8217;s my right to do so without permission from his mom. And also, a pic of DH and me. I&#8217;m curious to see how much different this baby will look, color and feature wise, since he has very dark hair (my ex-H was blonde like me). DD2 (Brenna) was born with a head full of very dark hair, which was surprising to both ex and me, but it eventually all fell out and returned blonde. She's a darker blonde than her older siblings, but a little blondie nonetheless.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i love the art!

Bdb what a beautiful family. And omg another milf up in here! Ow ow!


----------



## bdb84

:haha: Thank you, gigs!


----------



## Flueky88

Kit how funny we got married a day apart. My wedding date was 10/4/14. Oh and the art by E is cute. I should let v have some fun sometime.

Shae, I may have misunderstood. No worries. 

Gigs, thank you!!

Bdb what a beautiful family :) glad you found the heartbeat.

Exciting about your gender scan!! Are you leaning one way or another?

Had Vs 1 year check up. She's in 90th percentiles for height, weight, and head circumference. 30 7/8in tall. 24 lb 3oz weight. 18.5 in head circumference. 

She's doing well and we are going to start whole milk next week :) i stopped at the store yesterday and only have 2%. 

She does have a bit of a rash on her buttocks. I think it's a reaction. It hasnt speead and she doesn't havea fever. Keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## nyxnw

Flueky88 said:


> Kit how funny we got married a day apart. My wedding date was 10/4/14. Oh and the art by E is cute. I should let v have some fun sometime.
> 
> Shae, I may have misunderstood. No worries.
> 
> Gigs, thank you!!
> 
> Bdb what a beautiful family :) glad you found the heartbeat.
> 
> Exciting about your gender scan!! Are you leaning one way or another?
> 
> Had Vs 1 year check up. She's in 90th percentiles for height, weight, and head circumference. 30 7/8in tall. 24 lb 3oz weight. 18.5 in head circumference.
> 
> She's doing well and we are going to start whole milk next week :) i stopped at the store yesterday and only have 2%.
> 
> She does have a bit of a rash on her buttocks. I think it's a reaction. It hasnt speead and she doesn't havea fever. Keeping a close eye on her.

My son is a big boy too! He is a year and a month and yesterday he was 32 3/4 in and 29lb 2 oz. 99 percentile for everything.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks that&#8217;s so weird!!


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx he is a big boy. Nothing wrong with that. I bet he's grown out of his clothes fast. V has been in size 4 diapers for several months now. Hoping she's potty trained before she's too big for diapers :rofl:

Are you and/or your husband tall?

Kitty have you went dress shopping any more??


----------



## shaescott

My sister and I were always high percentiles for height and low for weight. Little sis was off the chart for height at one point, I was never that high. She also was once 0.1% for weight. Now she&#8217;s only 5&#8217;6&#8221;, still skinny but normal. My parents thought she would be 6&#8217; but nope. She got her period at 11 so that may have affected it. I was 13 when I got mine. I&#8217;m the taller sibling at 5&#8217;8&#8221;, they thought I would be like 5&#8217;10&#8221; so not as tall but still up there. My dad is 6&#8217;7&#8221;, so that&#8217;s why they thought we might end up so tall, but my mom is 5&#8217;5&#8221; so that brought us down a lot. Those predictions are just that, predications. SO was supposed to be 6&#8217; tall. He&#8217;s 5&#8217;4&#8221;. Whoops. He&#8217;s a bit salty about that haha.


----------



## nyxnw

Yes I&#8217;m 5,10 and my DH is 6&#8217;2 1/2


----------



## nyxnw

shaescott said:


> My sister and I were always high percentiles for height and low for weight. Little sis was off the chart for height at one point, I was never that high. She also was once 0.1% for weight. Now shes only 56, still skinny but normal. My parents thought she would be 6 but nope. She got her period at 11 so that may have affected it. I was 13 when I got mine. Im the taller sibling at 58, they thought I would be like 510 so not as tall but still up there. My dad is 67, so thats why they thought we might end up so tall, but my mom is 55 so that brought us down a lot. Those predictions are just that, predications. SO was supposed to be 6 tall. Hes 54. Whoops. Hes a bit salty about that haha.

I keep warning my husband he might get his grandmas height. My mom is only 56 haha


----------



## kittykat7210

nyxnw said:


> shaescott said:
> 
> 
> My sister and I were always high percentiles for height and low for weight. Little sis was off the chart for height at one point, I was never that high. She also was once 0.1% for weight. Now shes only 56, still skinny but normal. My parents thought she would be 6 but nope. She got her period at 11 so that may have affected it. I was 13 when I got mine. Im the taller sibling at 58, they thought I would be like 510 so not as tall but still up there. My dad is 67, so thats why they thought we might end up so tall, but my mom is 55 so that brought us down a lot. Those predictions are just that, predications. SO was supposed to be 6 tall. Hes 54. Whoops. Hes a bit salty about that haha.
> 
> I keep warning my husband he might get his grandmas height. My mom is only 56 hahaClick to expand...

Only 5ft 6 :rofl: :coffee: Im 5ft 2. I would KILL to be 5ft 6. I was also predicted to be 6ft. And if that affects it (I didnt know it did) I got my period at 8


----------



## claireybell

Bdb you lil hotty wit wooooo!!! :) 

I have my scan in 2hrs OMG!!!


----------



## claireybell

& not to be gross but ive woken up with bloomin Diarrhoea:( eating my way through it but i feel terrible urhhhhh!!!! I have butterflies aswell for the Scan so thats not helping Lol! Il update with scan pics when i get home, its at 3pm uk time eeeep!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit omg 8???!!! You poor thing. Did you know what it was at that age?

Cb yayyy!!!!!!!! I am so excited for your pics!

I just want you all to know it's just after 9am and I'm waiting in line at a drive thru for a hamburger & jalapeño poppers. Sheetz, if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek has she had new food? Sometimes that can cause the booty rash (irritates their skin after it comes out the other end).


----------



## bdb84

Fluek- I have a strong feeling this baby is a boy, so that's how I'm leaning at the moment. I'd really love one more boy to raise of my own. My only boy is going to be 13 on his next bday. But then I know DH would adore having his own little girl, so either way it's a win win :kiss:

V is a big girl! <3 

My son was always off the charts, only he was dang near overweight on his first birthday :blush::haha: He was 33lbs at a year. It took him quite a few years to slow down on the weight gain, but now he's one of the thinner boys his age. It's funny how that works. I was so worried he was going to struggle with weight but now he has a heck of a time putting on any pounds. 

Emma (DD1) is also a string bean. She's got legs for days and it's incredibly difficult finding her shorts that keep her cheeks covered while still being small enough to accommodate her lack of hips. 

The kids' dad is very tall and thin, though. He's 6'2" and never has had much in the way of any extra fat to hold on to. I'm a little on the tall side for a girl, too (5'7") but my weight has been all over the place all of my life. Being thin has never come natural to me. I've had to work for it for as long as I can remember. 

Anyways! Why do I always go off on tangents? :dohh:

Cb- I cannot wait to hear/see all about your scan! <3 

I didn't get my cycle until I was nearly 12. I was at my aunt's house when it arrived and thank goodness for that because my mom never took any time to explain it to me. I knew about it from classes at school, but it would have been nice for my mom to sit me down and discuss these things with me. I love my mom- she's my best friend.. but she shied away from all of the important topics that I needed from her. As an adult she told me that she regretfully avoided those topics because she never wanted to come across as encouraging (like with sex), but she now knows she messed up. I had to figure out everything on my own and thank the good Lord I had a good head on my shoulders as a teen. I took myself to Planned Parenthood at age 16 when I knew I was about to become sexually active.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae it's true nothing is ever guaranteed. I do think V will be tall. I used to be 5'9" but I'm 5'8" now. DH is 6'4" so most likely she willbe tall. 

Nyx hehe yeah I was taller than my mom once I started 5th grade. I would say most likely he will be tall. Nothing wrong with being short, tall, ir average. I do like being taller though, it really comes in handy at times.

Kit my mom gave me a warning about periods at 8 or 9. I know I was in the3rd grade. I started mine the last day of 5th grade. Ugh, I was not happy.

CB sorry for diarrhea. I hope it passes soon, no pun intended. Oh and I'm so looking forward to scan pics!!

Gigs :rofl: your poor hamburger craving. I actually liked McDonald's happy meals in 1st tri. I figured eating something was better than nothing and it was smaller portions.

As far as rash, she didn't poop yesterday. Only pee and there wasn't any on her front. It was spread over her cheeks rather than near the rectum. 

Honestly it looked like a mini version of when I broke out from chicken pox at 18. Today the bumps are less red and it's not spread. I'm voting mild vaccine reaction.

Bdb I'm excited to see if your intuition is right. I hope to have a boy next but I'll be happy with another girl. They are all blessings.

Yes she is my big girl. Myoldest nephew is going to be the shrimpy one. He doesn't eat well though. My younger nephew is a little tall and stocky but not fat.

My mom judt told me not to have sex from what I recall. I didn't until after high school. None of those boys were worth losing my virginity. I often wish I would have waited for marriage but it is what it is. I plan to teach V safe sex as it's highly unlikely she'll be a virgin til marriage. I've even thought of teaching her a little about fertility charting for avoidance but I'm afraid it might encourage her not to use condoms. Okay stepping away as I'm not ready to think of her as a teenager.


----------



## bdb84

I lost my virginity at 16, and while I was young, I do not have any regrets. The guy I was with, I had been with him for a year and a half, and he was also a virgin. We didn't work out, but I have no ill feelings for him. He's gone on to become a lawyer in Houston and is enjoying life as a bachelor to this day. 

I do want my kids to wait as long as possible, but not because I expect them to wait until marriage. I just want them to be mature enough and responsible enough to make smart decisions that they do not end up regretting.


----------



## nyxnw

I lost my V card at 16. I have no regrets either. I&#8217;m one of the very few especially of my generation who is now married to the man I lost it too. 9 years and still love him like crazy. 

Definitely hope my kids wait longer like bd said, but I doubt that will happen and want them to feel comfortable enough with me to talk about it like I was with my mom.


----------



## claireybell

I was a late starter at 20 haha but ive certainly made up for it :haha: 

Scan pics on the way girls... 

Measuring my exact gestation 12wks & 4 days, they didnt do how many bpm boo


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035639&stc=1&d=1528478455
 



Attached Files:







8BE28E3D-F11A-4442-92F4-0D479D4CEE46.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035641&stc=1&d=1528478867
 



Attached Files:







7910B5F1-CE08-4004-B552-6576E115DD03.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xxMichellexx

beautiful scan picture! i wont get mine till 13+ 2? i think, seems like forever away! xxx


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou Michelle :)


----------



## claireybell

I had to change my ticker as my fruit ticker was removed & when I tried to re add it, the Web page was non existent boooo!


----------



## xxMichellexx

have you any idea on the gender? xx


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwwww cb!!!!!!! I can't tell nub but myabe girl? But i think that head looks manly :-k


----------



## claireybell

I have a feeling from my Ovulation it may be a girl as it was 2/3 days before hand but according to a nub theory fb group this pic below indicates boy nub? But i see its leg which was flitting about in there the whole time lol! Bub was fairly wriggly after i drank some more cold water ha! I had the Harmony test done but dont want to know gender just yet :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1035643&stc=1&d=1528480515
 



Attached Files:







9CDF11FE-2445-4190-A91B-E6629AE79044.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## claireybell

The babies head is facing us haha can u see the eye skull shadows :haha:


----------



## claireybell

When i went in, bub wasn&#8217;t cooperating, it was sat upright & she couldn&#8217;t see anything lol i had to go outside, drink more & jiggle about abit.. my bladder was busting haha


----------



## kittykat7210

Beautiful scan!! There arent any gender clues though Im afraid! 

Yeh I knew about periods because my mum had told me, but only just! Im embarrassed at when I lost my virginity! And those who are faint hearted dont want to know


Spoiler
12, I was already a DD in boobs as well...


----------



## xxMichellexx

kittykat7210 said:


> Beautiful scan!! There arent any gender clues though Im afraid!
> 
> Yeh I knew about periods because my mum had told me, but only just! Im embarrassed at when I lost my virginity! And those who are faint hearted dont want to know
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 12, I was already a DD in boobs as well...

WOW was the boy your age too? how did you cope with that emotionally? I think i was like a minus aa cup at that age! I lost my V before i started my period!! (V a week before 16th bday and period about 2 months later)


----------



## kittykat7210

xxMichellexx said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful scan!! There arent any gender clues though Im afraid!
> 
> Yeh I knew about periods because my mum had told me, but only just! Im embarrassed at when I lost my virginity! And those who are faint hearted dont want to know
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 12, I was already a DD in boobs as well...
> 
> 
> WOW was the boy your age too? how did you cope with that emotionally? I think i was like a minus aa cup at that age! I lost my V before i started my period!! (V a week before 16th bday and period about 2 months later)Click to expand...

Nope he was quite a bit older, illegally so. And I didnt! I went on a rampage and seemed to try to sabotage my life whenever possible! Im okay now though, much better, still have one or two issues but under control. 

Id have loved to have waited longer! And prey my kids have more common sense than I did! Xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

these experiences make us who we are today! Whilst I didnt start my period early, i fell pregnant on my second ever cycle at 16 years old, after horrific deliberation i decided to end that pregnancy but it still haunts me daily, nearly 13 years later! If i could go back and change things I would, but that may mean that I wouldnt be where I was today, so its catch 22. Im glad things are better for you now xxxx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB- congrats on scan! If what Im seeing is in fact the nub Im voting boy! To me it does look like the scrotal line below, and then the stacking penis above. So Im definitely voting blue x 

Im terrible at commenting regularly but I do always follow and read what youve all been up to! Hope you dont mind me just occasionally coming out of the darkness lol x
 



Attached Files:







BE5FA7E4-A9F4-4049-BBE8-0732B7668210.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

Keeps hey hun :) nah.. nothing wrong with lurking & commenting here n there haha! Hows you & bumpy boy coming along? Bump shot??? ;) 

Ye know what, my cousin posted the pic on her fb nub group & thats what they had said, i struggle to see anything but how you drawn the top line & is exactly where they said it was apparently aswell.. 

Its weird because we have 1 of each & i shouldnt be swayed toward one more so but i think im swayed toward Girl again lol & if its a Boy & i give in & find out this early & read my Email from the Harmony ultrasound Direct im scared il get upset & down but honestly at 20 wks il be fine finding out either.. plus, if SO finds out we are having a boy il fet the whole &#8216;i told you so & he&#8217;ll be pushy with his names&#8217; he loves Vincent (Vinny) but i just cant stand it & he seems to think thats the name its having & thats that, maybe that&#8217;s why im swaying toward girl more perhaps Lol ohhhhhhh long rant sorry! 

Wow Kit, 12 .. was it a one off with the older guy or continual? My SO lost his at 13 & his reasoning was &#8216;i never looked my age, the girl was older&#8217; & he was fulla boy Hormones lol! 

Im awaiting my Chinese take away delivery ohhhh im so hungry! SO has took Rikey to the Cinema to see the new Avengers film, hes so excited bless him hes never been to Cinema:)


----------



## claireybell

Keeps i know its weird but after having 3 girls & finding out the next is a Boy, how did u feel?


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i was the same age and totally regret it. He was a year older and we were both caught up in trying to act older...and it ruined our friendship, we were super awkward afterward. Neither of us "finished" and though technically there was P in V, I don't like to consider that my first experience. I got with ladies starting a couple years later but I consider hubby my first true f-king! 

Keeps how are you?

Cb ultimately you will love whatever it is. Honestly finding a name i fell in love with really helped me get excited about another boy so i think that's key! Find a name to trump Vincent! And throw some awful suggestions in there first so when you get to the one you love it sounds better :haha:

And you said "chinese" which reminds me i should check the chinese gender chart! It was right for my other 2...


----------



## gigglebox

Omg i just did it and it predicts girl and I am surprised to discover that result made my stomach drop and made me feel a little upset!

So I guess I have a preference for boy!


----------



## kittykat7210

Going to put this in a spoiler, and put a heavy trigger warning on this as well


Spoiler
so it was a one off with that guy, he was 14 years older than me, I met him online, wanted to act all cool and stuff, backed out once we were naked but let&#8217;s just say it didn&#8217;t end that way. Felt really depressed and instead of telling anyone I went on a huge sex rampage because in my head &#8216;guys would just take it anyway so I might as well give them consent&#8217; I have had over 20 sexual partners (baring in mind I&#8217;ve been with my hubby since I was 17, and had a year long relationship before that) I&#8217;d get drunk and had such little self respect I didn&#8217;t care. I went round an entire male group of friends one after the other each &#8216;relationship&#8217; lasting a few weeks to a month. Solid slut but all I wanted was to feel pretty and loved, completely wrong way to go about it and I regret every minute.

Gigs interesting about the girl thing, I&#8217;d honestly (please don&#8217;t take this the wrong way, I mean it in the most respectful way) have assumed you&#8217;d want a girl next!


----------



## shaescott

Wow Kitty, gonna spoiler my response thats specific to your post

Spoiler
Im so sorry the guy didnt accept your backing out. His age is a red flag even before what happened, any man that age who is interested in a girl so young likely is not a good man. Not your fault of course, please dont think I mean that, its 100% his fault for what he did, and you cant expect a teenager to understand red flags like that. Even if they can, its still not their fault if something bad happens, you dont choose to be assaulted, people choose to assault. My aunt lost her virginity at 13, she was raped by an older guy. She had sex shortly after with someone closer to her age because she didnt think she could say no anymore so she just said yes, and she got pregnant. Again, Im so sorry that happened to you. Im glad you were able to get out of the phase you went through. Nothing wrong with having lots of partners of course, but when its coming from a bad place its different.

Personally, I lost my virginity at 14, I was 2 months shy of 15. It was with current SO, hes the only man Ive ever slept with (or kissed, or dated). It was 2 days after his 16th birthday, we have a 1 year and 2 month difference. So it was technically illegal because the age of consent here is 16, but considering the actual age difference nothing wouldve happened unless my parents pressed charges, and they wouldnt have done that. My dad didnt know until I was older, and my mom knew I had consented. The law may have said I was unable to consent, but I do believe I was perfectly capable of consent at that age, and so did she. 
Neither of us finished the first time, or the first several times. On his end it was purposeful that he didnt finish, we were being cautious. As we figured out what we were doing he became more and more interested in catering to my needs.


----------



## claireybell

ooh im gonna do the chinese chart aswell :) Gigs its probs because on some level yoyr expecting it to be a Boy as you have 2 already.. i felt the same when i found out we were having a Girl, i kinda wanted a boy lol


----------



## claireybell

Just did mine & it said Boy ha ha i bet im carrying a Boy.. il be suprised if its a Girl esp after the nub theory group, il adore having a Boy, i just nit ready to find out yet lol


----------



## gigglebox

Kit your story breaks my heart but sounds like you learned from it and are ultimately stronger because of it. I hope that our experiences (specifically of abuse) will allow us te ability to see into our children's lives better so we can help them if anything like that should ever happen. My folks were oblivious.

No offence taken re: baby's gender! I've always wanted a girl, i guess a boy just seems like it'd be easier. Also because I have two older brothers and had trauma in my childhood, there is a part of me that fears for a youngest born daughter like me. But my understanding is this is a common thing with trauma victims so i will have to work through it. If you're curious about any of that i can pm you but not publicly posting.

Anyway there are definitely exciting perks to having a girl, like the adorable clothes!!! I actually have a couple outfits already that i bought before i got pregnant with Lev :haha: wishful thinking i guess! Which is funny now that i feel the opposite!


----------



## Jezika

Ah Kit Im sorry to hear about your experiences. Other than the age gap, I had a very similar experience in my teen years and lost my V at 14. Like Gigs said I think it gives us good insight into what kind of things our kids may face in the future.

Speaking of fears, i was chatting with my bff today and she was saying how her fiancé wants a boy because then he only has deal with one d*** rather than 100 and I was saying how in a way I think its harder to raise boys because you have to not only instill all the proper consent and respect stuff in them (not that thats necessarily hard - I know many good men, but also many who think nothing of their misogyny) but also somehow prevent them from conforming to societys expectations of suppressing emotions (its so very real, sadly). K I was totally going somewhere with this but now totally forgot...

Bdb beautiful family btw. Love that gender will be win/win for you guys.

CB I thought girl from nub but I aint no nub expert. My bff realllly wants a girl but nub looks distinctly boy and so now she doesnt want to find out till birth in case shes disappointed.

Gigs I hope this doesnt sound mean but Im somehow finding myself wanting a girl for you. I have no idea why. Maybe because i expected you to want one or thats what I wanted but... yeah, there it is. I get your possible reasons though.

Hope Dobs is doing okay.


----------



## shaescott

Do you ladies ever get stressed out when you really shouldn&#8217;t be cuz things aren&#8217;t that crazy, and you&#8217;re just overwhelmed anyway? 

I really don&#8217;t have enough going on for me to be stressed out, but the few things I do have are really stressing me right now:
-My clinical requirements are due July 1st and my doctors appt June 13th should finish the paperwork and I just need to upload it, but for some reason I&#8217;m still stressed about it. 
-I gotta go try on scrubs an hour and a half away because the store is back by my college and I gotta order them way in advance. Seems like such a waste of gas and I hate driving.
-I gotta figure out nursing shoes because I don&#8217;t want to order them online in case they don&#8217;t fit, shoe size isn&#8217;t always exact, but idk where to find that kind of shoe near me. I need white shoes with no mesh stuff cuz bodily fluids would get in that stuff etc.
-I have to order a super expensive stethoscope, god whyyy
-After my clinical requirements are done they&#8217;re gonna ask us to do a background check and a drug test, no biggie cuz I don&#8217;t do drugs and have a clean record but for some reason I always stress anyway. It&#8217;s more because we have a very tiny timeframe for those things and I have to pay for them, that&#8217;s what stresses me out. 
-I don&#8217;t have money cuz I don&#8217;t have a job rn and I keep applying to places but I haven&#8217;t been called or emailed by anywhere. 
-I gotta find a new OB/GYN to take out my IUD, and then I&#8217;ll probably have my NP prescribe ortho-tri-cyclen for a BCP, my mom did really well on that when she was younger and it was recommended by Nurx based on my medical history. 
-I gotta order my books which are going to be extremely expensive, but luckily I&#8217;m only taking 3 classes technically, so it won&#8217;t be like $300 each for 6 classes, it&#8217;ll be $300 each for 2 classes and like $25 each for 2 labs. The third class probably won&#8217;t have a book. 
-I&#8217;m stressed about my birth control because idk if I should take it in the morning or at night, I kinda wanna take it at night so I can sleep in the days I don&#8217;t have class and sometimes pills on an empty stomach make me feel sick. At the same time, if I fall asleep early I&#8217;ll miss the pill. 
-I&#8217;m stressed about how early I&#8217;m gonna have to get up 3 days a week, I have an 8 am class MW and 7 am clinical on Tuesday. I suck at waking up. 
-I&#8217;m worried I&#8217;m not smart enough to get through next semester, I don&#8217;t know how to study for college. My brain retains a lot on its own, and idk what to do when it doesn&#8217;t do that on its own. I also have imposter syndrome because I feel like I know nothing and it makes no sense that I got through A&P II with an 87 because I know nothing but really I don&#8217;t know nothing I just feel that way. 
-I&#8217;m stressed because I shouldn&#8217;t be stressed because my mom deals with this amount of stuff in one day and I have all summer for some of this stuff. 

Conclusion: I am not a real adult yet, and I do not know how to function the way real adults function. I&#8217;m a baby adult. I can&#8217;t even change a tire. I suck at responsibilities. I am a wimp. Women all over the world do 100x that list in one week and don&#8217;t even bat an eye. I bow down to their adultness.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB- I spend quite a lot of Time on the nub pages the last few years, if the mods/admins are also drawing out what Ive done, Id very confidently say team
Blue x - of course they can be wrong. Every pregnancy I was desperate for a girl, after my 1st, and 2nd everyone assumed I would want a boy but no I was literally scared at the thought of a son. This pregnancy has been hard, Im full of anxiety and feel like everyone is watching and judging me, when I walk down the road with a 6, 4 and 19 month old with a big bump, I can see what people think, I almost feel ashamed? My mum had 4 kids and struggled, we were all off the rails (my lil
Bro was kicked at of school at 5 and would throw chairs at teachers calling them ****s and slags! My auntie/cousins etc have stopped talking to
Me and said Im just like my mother etc. Ive been really down and now referred to
Perinatal mental health team. Hate to say it but when I found out it was a boy I struggled even more so. (I had a slow developing jaw that wasnt noticeable until around aged 9, but around age 13 I basically had no jaw at all and a very bad double
chin etc, I was very bullied for a long time. At 19 I had an 8.5 hour op (lower jaw broken & pulled forward with plates & screws, upper jaw broken and pulled down, and then a chin implant a year later) All I remember growing up is thinking thank god im a girl, I can hide behind my hair, or try to fix the ugly things about myself by doing eyebrows, make up etc, and now Im having a son, Im so scared Ive passsd my jaw onto my children and subjected them to a lifetime of anxiety,bullying and confidence issues, I cant live with the guilt everyday it breaks my heart, I shouldnt have had children because of it , and now everywhere is full of teenagers under such pressure to look right, with snapchat, selfies Fb, etc, everywhere we go. It makes me so
So worried for my kids x 

Sorry for the long one lol - heres my xray of all my plates etc
 



Attached Files:







12EE69B3-F23C-475C-AECA-8C8A8D3E5658.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Kit- Im so sorry you went through that at such a young age too. I can very much relate (because of my jaw issues) I knew there were two options, be laughed at, or be wanted. So similar to you I did sleep with a lot of people (my whole group of male friends) then stayed in australia with my nan, she got her son-in-law (I was 15, he was 55) to take me out round oz, show me all the beaches and places to go etc, he bacame my only friend and would guilt trip me into Im sending him mixed messages etc I just wanted friendship, eventually we ended up sleeping together (I felt disgusted everytime I did NOT fancy him) when I came home hed send me love letters and it wasnt until I confided in my friends mum, she told me it wasnt normal, he was a Pervy old man and burnt the letters with me. I suppose I just wanted looking after and someone to love me? Teenagers have it rough. I would not repeat my teenage years if you paid me £££££ !! 

Gigs - totally agree finding a name helps to bond with baby. Every pregnancy Ive had my girls name by 14 weeks, I have my girls name again this time (Olivia Jane) but no boys names! I have a list of 6/7 but none of them feel right. I think hell end up being nameless for abit until I get to know him? Im ok thank you! Finding it abit harder this time! I always sailed through pregnancy but Im older now, (and wider) lol with 3 little ones to run around after (plus have hip dysplasia and arthritis so makes the extra weight very hard) how are you feeling? Im so happy you got your bfp! When I saw it I was literally more excited than my own tests lol so are you slightly hoping to stay a Mumma to boys? My mum always says her boys are so loving! (Yeah thanks mum) lol

Shae - baby adult :rofl: I think your incredible all the work you have done and the accomplishments youve already made. You are switched on way beyond your years, at your age I was out drinking and just being a general nightmare. I think you have learnt lessons a lot of people are still trying to figure out way into their late 20s. So as far as adulting goes, you got this. One thing at a time!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry for hogging the thread lol, I like to press &#8216;post&#8217; in little chunks incase the page refreshes and I loose what I wrote!

Last I read dobs was having some trouble with her ex? Hope she&#8217;s ok, I know normally she&#8217;s an active poster! 

As requested bump shot - 30weeks today and feel like a hippo! Getting the dreaded &#8216;restless leg syndrome&#8217; at night and pins and needles in my hands etc, I can&#8217;t wait to no longer be pregnant! X
 



Attached Files:







D3C000D4-0367-4EAF-8354-D77E68351CD6.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## kittykat7210

:shock: keeps you&#8217;re so pretty!!! And absolutely do not resemble a hippo (or any other large animal) 

I do know how you feel though! That&#8217;s the only part of a second that&#8217;s putting me off! (Well and the fear that they won&#8217;t sleep as well as Evie does)


----------



## DobbyForever

My life is a shit show, Keeps. I read and toss out a thanks here and there so y&#8217;all know i&#8217;m lurking. Just busy with end of the year stuff, police welfare check, a is sick, his dad&#8217;s still a dick have a restrainting order. Just fun times

Moms/people in the know I am torn about taking A in. I&#8217;m gonna call to see if I can get an urgent care appointment rather than ER
Have to screenshot it won&#8217;t let me paste it. But yeah I got his armpit (I cannot find his forehead thermometer! I keep it in his diaper bag so I have it everywhere I go) down to 99.7 but that&#8217;s as low as it wants to go. He&#8217;s asleep in just a diaper and so hot still. Also read about rosela or hand, foot, mouth but nobody at school is sick and nobody at daycare is sick
 



Attached Files:







3A14FBB7-07AC-4949-B585-35A9A4EC8036.jpg
File size: 64.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs the worrying thing is that he&#8217;s not showing symptoms other than the fever, is his skin mottled? Is there any issue breathing? I would absolutely take him in as it could be an underlying infection that could turn to sepsis. I&#8217;m so sorry he&#8217;s sick sweetheart &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps not sure if it helps but in the beginning, all babies are pretty much the same. They have similar habits and needs. The only thing you needs to worry about is his penis spraying pee all over the place lol. Otherwise, babies are babies, and his personality will gradually come about, and you will love him no matter what. 

Shoot already forgot who said they're hoping i have a girl :haha: i am not offended. Honestly if it happens it will almost feel like God's way of rehabbing me through my own shit. I just have to remember me and my husband are nothing like my parents and our kids will not be the same as my family was. 

Which reminds me, teens these days are no doubt facing some tough struggles, but to be honest these battles are extremely unlikely to be the same ones our kids face. Also the upcoming generation is becoming increasingly straight edge as their form of rebellion against social norms (since experimentation as teens is pretty standard). So try not to freak out now about battles 10-15 years away that we may not even have to fight! 

Dobs sorry to read A is ill again :( checking something and will brb to add more


----------



## gigglebox

Anyway i was just looking at mold allergies for A...just wondering if he is having issues at the daycare, catching something there, etc...but mold allergies don't cause fever so there goes my theory.

Keeps you are so pretty! You don't look that big. And yikes about the jaw :( is that genetic? My friend had his jaw broken (intentionally) and reset; had his whole jaw wired for some time in high school. As far as i know he was the only one in his family who ever had an issue like that. 

Blah i keep forgetting what else i was going to say!

20 days until my first scan!


----------



## claireybell

Hope A gets better soon Dobs :hugs: Riley had hand, foot mouth & noone anywhere had it, its airborn one i think so he&#8217;d only need to be near someobe who is carrying wuthout knowing, big hugs lil dude & to you hun X

Keeps your doing a fantastic job hun, my sister has 4 children, youngest is nearly 4 & oldest just turned 16. Dont feel guilty or anything for having babies, they are beautiful your girls as are you :) is the Jaw thing genetic? Do either of your parents have it? If its not hereditary im sure your lil babes will be fine <3 :hugs: Honestly, Boys are so lovely, i wasnt excited to be pg with Riley when i knew he was a boy but as i got more pg i was really excited, you&#8217;ll be suprised how much he&#8217;ll look like his sisters aswell awwww & you do NOT resemble a hippo lol X

Oooh 20 day countdown Gigs ahhhhhhh exciting times heheee


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks I think the Tylenol is working. The advice nurse says teething but I am taking him in to the clinic anyway just to cover my bases.


----------



## claireybell

Teething has alot to answer for! Def best to get him checked out like you say hun just incase its something else lurking <3


----------



## bdb84

Dobs- I hope A gets better :( Recently Emma ran a fever over the course of 3 weeks. We went as far as getting a lab done on her through a blood draw and it came back as a viral infection (cannot remember the name) that had to just run its course. 

Cb- Baby looks so sweet! I do know a lot about the nub theory, but I find myself leaning :pink: for you. Every time I look at where the nub would be, I see the lower portion (what another poster referred to as the scrotum, I believe) and am thinking that's the actual nub. So I'm still thinking it's a girl for you. 

I will say, though, that Brenna "should" have been a boy based on when she was conceived (we only dtd on my day of ovulation). Suffice to say, there really are no guarantees. 

Keeps- You are BEAUTIFUL and I am so sorry your family is treating you the way they are. I feel like my family gets "the look" from strangers as well. I can only imagine the looks when I have DSS along with us AND I am very obviously showing. So I'll look as if I'm pregnant with #5 and have no idea how birth control works. 

If only everyone knew that this baby, and my previous two children, were all conceived intentionally. I wanted this large family. 

Shae- To me you are doing an amazing job getting your career and life in order. :hugs:

I can't remember what else I should be saying now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hand foot and mouth


----------



## MissWaiting

Hi can I join please. I'm hoping we caught our eggie this month it's first cycle trying I think I ovulated on cd14 or 15 and we dtd CD 15 and 16 so I'm not sure if I caught my eggie or not


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs, hope A feels better soon

Hello and welcome miss waiting! In terms of trying to catch the egg you should BD before ovulation! But some people do manage to catch their eggs the day after! How are you tracking ovulation?


----------



## MissWaiting

kittykat7210 said:


> Dobs, hope A feels better soon
> 
> Hello and welcome miss waiting! In terms of trying to catch the egg you should BD before ovulation! But some people do manage to catch their eggs the day after! How are you tracking ovulation?

Oh only decided to try after the fact so I hadn't paid attention I checked and that's what my app was saying. I use natural cycles and ive kept an old app i have been using for ages called p tracker . I have been tracking my bbt on natural cycles when I remember to temp so I've now set an alarm to remind me and p tracker has just been from charting my cycles


----------



## gigglebox

Awww dobs poor thing!!! Hopefully he gets over it quick. How's he doing with the band btw? 

Hi Miss! Welcome :) it's entirely possible you ovulated after your app said and you're in with a chance. My guess is it predicts 14 days bedore your next period is when you ovulated -- that's the average so pretty typical to assume that (even doctors do). But lots of of people have shorter lp's, i for example ov and then have a period on 12 days past ov. All this to say you're definitely in with a chance, especially if you aren't certain the day you ovulated.

Poor Lev has had diarrhea all day, and man it wreaks!!! Fortunately he's otherwise no worse for wear. I'm thinking either daddy fed him something weird last night or he's fighting off a bug.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I hope A feels better soon. I hear hand foot and mouth is quite common but not very pleasant of course. Tilly had 102 fever per armpit in Hungary just as we were about to fly to the UK. So frustrating when deciding what to do.

Keeps Im sorry youre feeling down. Re: kids, people will judge for everything; if you have lots of kids and its intentional, if you have lots of kids and its unintentional, if you only want one kid, if you want NO kids... we can never win. I must say when I do see mums with 4 children (I did just yesterday) I actually think wow this woman is able to handle so much and I feel pretty incompetent being stressed out with just one, so I have genuine admiration.

MissWaiting - hi and I hope your journey is a short one! I used a period tracker app with cycle 1 and discovered with OPKs and temping in cycle 2 that I actually Od on day 16 of a 27-day cycle so Id totally missed the window.

Shae - I agree with keeps; I think you do a way better job of adulting than a lot of people your age, and if it makes you feel better I would 100% be stressed out about those same things and I also have impostor syndrome, even though objectively Ive achieved a lot. 

Gigs - have you thought of any non-n-ending names yet? Please share if so. I came across some names and thought of you the other day but now forgot.


----------



## shaescott

Hi Miss Waiting! Fx&#8217;d that you catch the egg this cycle!

Keeps you look great, don&#8217;t let judgey people get you down. 

I know nothing about nub theory so I&#8217;ve got nothing on that front. 

Jez you mentioning Gigs and the name issue reminded me, I found this name I thought was super pretty for a girl, Alura. I heard it on supergirl, and I mentioned it to SO. He said no to it because, wait for it, he can&#8217;t pronounce it. Like I said the name to him and he couldn&#8217;t say it, it came out Uh-lerr-uh instead of Uh-loor-ruh. He tried, I swear, he just couldn&#8217;t say it. And he said he won&#8217;t name his kid something he has trouble pronouncing. To be fair, it&#8217;s kinda hard to yell. It doesn&#8217;t roll off the tongue easily, so I guess he&#8217;s right.


----------



## shaescott

To add on to my previous post about the name thing:

SO wants to have a girl with the name Ellie. His grandmother&#8217;s name is Eleanor but they always called her Ellie, and he wants to have an Ellie in honor of her. Ellie is cute, but to me it&#8217;s a nickname and not a full actual name. So I said we could do it as a nickname but we have to find an El name that we like. That&#8217;s how I ended up with Alura, I figured it could be Elura. Elora is an actual name, SO can pronounce it too, but idk how I feel about how it looks. I feel like both Elura and Elora look ugly written out even though I think they sound pretty. BUT Elora sounds too much like Laura to me. So maybe Elena would be a better option. Idk, maybe he won&#8217;t be super firm about needing an Ellie. If he&#8217;s firm on it, we&#8217;ll figure it out. 

I&#8217;m afraid I&#8217;m terrible with boy names. I couldn&#8217;t think of any interesting ones to save my life. I kinda hope I have mostly girls for that reason. If I have a boy I&#8217;ll need to buy a baby name book or something.


----------



## MissWaiting

Thanks guys 
Shae I'm quite lucky with names my oh like a most of them and we have already agreed on 2 name choice for a girl but not for a boy as I love Welsh names and now living across the boarder I struggle with the whole it won't get pronounced properly or he will be teased.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae there is this movie Willow and there is an important baby whose name is Alora. I have always thought it was a beautiful name, but too close to mine!

We've had a girl name picked out since pregnancy with ds1 so we'll see if we get to finally use it. 

No boys names yet. And I just realized in our generation of children/cousins in the family, all 5 of the kids have n-ending named (except des but it's "nd" so same sound). There is another boy cuz due any day, not sure his name...

Also I haven't looked for one yet.


----------



## gigglebox

Miss, my second is named Levin and basically everyone goes "Eleven?" At first :roll: found out our bil made fun of it too but oh well, opinions!


----------



## claireybell

I love unique different sounding names as noone else has them, opinions are just that, its not their child or choice so they shouldnt say anything really :) Hope Lev Diarrhoea has eased off today Gigs.. bless him, can totally relate, this was me on Friday uhhh! 

Oh Dobs bless him, hand foot mouth goes as quick as it arrives, Riley was back to his normal self in less than a week, at least his immunity is getting stronger <3 

Thankyou Bdb re the swaying Girl:) Are u still set on guessing your babe is a Blue one? Did u book your Gender scan??? Just remembered you were debating to book one at 14/15/16 wks eeee!!! 

Nuala has a stinky snotty cold or at least i think thats what it is, came out of nowhere & none of us has anything, could very well be her big teeth, shes been off her food this past week, trying to feel her back gums, she cries & bites me Lol lil minx!


----------



## nyxnw

I love names that are different. I gave one myself and though its frustrating most people butcher it haha I wouldnt change it for the world. 

Im completely nervous when we conceive itll be a girl because I have absolutely no girl names in mind lol. 

Im on cd13 and I took the two opks. One from yesterday and one from today. Is the bottom ine from today positive? This is an equate test and it says know 2 days before so does that mean I O on tuesday??? I used dollar store test with my first guy so I dont know haha
 



Attached Files:







D57C3880-2BEB-469E-9269-A92154AB5D1F.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I totally forgot about the baby from Willow, I saw that movie when I was a kid.

CB I hope Niall feels better!

Dobs I think I forgot to comment on your post. Sorry things are so crazy, I hope A gets better fast!

Nyx the bottom one looks just barely positive. I&#8217;d say you&#8217;re anywhere from 12-48 hours from O based on that test. Get in some jiggy!


----------



## claireybell

Nyxn id say the bottom one is def positive or def getting there hehe! Get jiggy girl ;) 

I have loadsa girls names i like but minimal Boys names.. we really struggled with our son as we couldnt agree on anything else apart from Riley (which i wasnt keen on towards the end of that pg) but ended up settling for it Lol


----------



## claireybell

I just devoured a huuuuge Beef Roast dinner & i cannot move haha! My spuds were so crispy i never get them like that, i ate a ton uhhhh food sloth!

Thanks Shae, i gave her some Calpol & shes perked up abit.. it wont last no doubt pfft


----------



## Cppeace

I am cool with unique or different names. I always pity kids named after things or with very weird spelled names. 
For instance I work online chat support and see a variety. 
The other day I saw someone legit named Panda and another named Clamideea-,for real. Not to mention going to school with Almond Joy and Stormiday. 
Just like shake my head.


----------



## bdb84

Dobs- :hugs: for A. HFM is miserable! Emma had it when she was a year old and it was so bad that it was in her mouth and she had to be given numbing meds so that she could still nurse. 

Gig- I hope Lev's diarrhea clears up :hugs:

Cb- And same for Nuala's cold. :hugs:

All the kiddos are getting sick here lately! 

I have my gender scan tomorrow morning at 10:30 central time! :cloud9: Here's to hoping Baby is cooperative. I'm still very much leaning :blue: but I will be so happy no matter the result. It's our tie breaker baby, after all <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Confirmed that A did not outgrow his dairy sensitivity and is full on allergic today...

His HFMD is so far very mild. I had a sore throat and headache but other than being tired and also mild spots feel ok. So hoping it doesnt get worse and we just got lucky with a mild case.

Sorry one day my life will calm down and ill Actually respond to posts not about me
 



Attached Files:







E791F9D2-C5C6-4C30-969D-F3E0CC595DE5.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bdb84

:hugs: for A. Don't worry about your posts. You have so much going on in your life right now.


----------



## MissWaiting

gigglebox said:


> Miss, my second is named Levin and basically everyone goes "Eleven?" At first :roll: found out our bil made fun of it too but oh well, opinions!

I've got an alright middle name but I used to get taken the mick out of because I'm Andrea Bethan so everyone said I was and rear as in rear end or Andrew lol.
I like old names but luckily does my other half but I've told him if we have a boy we are not having a junior lol he is named after his dad but he doesn't like it


----------



## pacificlove

Sind, fx A is feeling better soon! 

Names, dh and I suck at that. Last time it took us 9 months to finally agree on 2 first name choices for a boy, but we did have more for a girl. 

In other news: I have been feeling off in the mornings and napping on the couch after 9 pm which is not like me the last 2 days. A few days ago when I checked the calendar it was only cd 28. So checking today, cd 33!! Peed on a stick..... And now I can't upload the fing picture!!

I don't even have a plan on how to tell hubby, he'll be excited! Lol

In other thoughts: he was asking if it's at time a few days ago (in his mind it always is at the beginning of the month) but my cycles have been 32-33 days so been pushing it back.


----------



## pacificlove

There, took it again on low resolution....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180610_104848.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## gigglebox

OMG PLLLLLLL!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: YESSSS GIRRRL I AM SO THRILLED FOR YOU! Haha no need to check your "squinter" line lol, that is blazing!!!


----------



## nyxnw

Omg look at that line!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Cppeace

Congrats!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god pacific!! Congratulations!!!

In other news, finally got my actual period on CD64 :rofl: somehow I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m ovulating to even start trying again!


----------



## MissWaiting

Congratulations xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy heck pl there is no denying that congrats 

Kitty sorry about the long possibly anovulatory cycles :(

A is still puffing in the face but nobody (advice nurse included) thinks its ER necessary and im just pissy today
 



Attached Files:







507F7BB2-2BDD-4C51-8791-4F32378B0D8A.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I&#8217;m sorry about A&#8217;s allergy and the HFMD. I&#8217;m sure the poor guy feels miserable. Much love. 

PL, OMGGGG YOURE SUPER PREGGERS! Congratulations!

I&#8217;m still getting nauseous and indigestion all the time, but I got my period so... to be fair it was earlier than it normally comes but I&#8217;m still getting it and it&#8217;s been a few days so I highly doubt it&#8217;s anything other than the usual unusual. The smell of bacon made me feel sick today, we ordered pizza and when it arrived I was suddenly just nauseous and the pepperoni bacon pizza I had agreed to happily suddenly just was unappetizing, the bacon smell made me nauseous and I didn&#8217;t even take a slice, I could only drink the coke. Weird. I have a doctors appointment on Wednesday so I&#8217;ll tell her about all my issues then lol


----------



## shaescott

So I just took a pregnancy test just in case and I might see a super faint squinter. I cant tell. Then I realized the test is expired. So now I gotta go to cvs and buy a frer cuz I mightve seen something. F*ck.


----------



## claireybell

Awww poor A bless his heart Dobs.. Antihistamine will refuce swelling around hus eyes, Riley suffered with allergens esp in eyes at that age, its horrible to see.. big hugs xx dont feel bad u have alot going on atm hun 

Cpeace lol at those names - Almond Joy?? :haha: 

OMG Pacific ahhhhhhh Congratulations thats a blazing positive hehee!!!! Get yeself a Frer & CB digi eeee! 

Bdb oooooooh thats come around soooo fast! Please update as soon as you guys know <3 so excited for you!!


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> So I just took a pregnancy test just in case and I might see a super faint squinter. I cant tell. Then I realized the test is expired. So now I gotta go to cvs and buy a frer cuz I mightve seen something. F*ck.

:shock: shae post the pic, but yeh take another one!!


----------



## claireybell

Was your period very long Shae or a very light one to what your used to??


----------



## claireybell

Yes i agree with Kit, post it anyway! How much out of date was the test? 

Sorry your cycles are so long Kit but glad af has finally popped her head, were they this long before ttc Evie or did you breastfeed & this us your first one? I cant remember lol


----------



## claireybell

Just checked your chart & your flow is light you say... hmmmmmm


----------



## shaescott

My period was early but no heavier or lighter than usual. It&#8217;s always light, cuz mirena. And the test expired in April this year, so 2 months expired. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=777925


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Yes i agree with Kit, post it anyway! How much out of date was the test?
> 
> Sorry your cycles are so long Kit but glad af has finally popped her head, were they this long before ttc Evie or did you breastfeed & this us your first one? I cant remember lol

They were sort of long but not 60+ days long (normally between 30-45 days), I am breastfeeding and this is my 2nd period post baby but she barely feeds anymore (in the morning and maybe 3 times a day after that)

I might have to start temping again to see if Im ovulating!


----------



## kittykat7210

Not going to lie shae i see a shadow line, get a frer


----------



## claireybell

When u officially stop bf all together you may find your cycles will shorten somewhat hun, all the time your still bf even if loads less its still stimulating the hormone, fx for shorter cycles :)

Shae i can see that aswell.. def get a frer


----------



## nyxnw

Shae I definitely see something on that test.


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> When u officially stop bf all together you may find your cycles will shorten somewhat hun, all the time your still bf even if loads less its still stimulating the hormone, fx for shorter cycles :)
> 
> Shae i can see that aswell.. def get a frer

That brings me to my next question, I go back to work in 2 months, but I don&#8217;t want to stop, the afternoon/evening feeds will have to stop, how do I do this without sabotaging her sleep? Like she doesn&#8217;t fall asleep on the boob or anything but I&#8217;m worried that if I don&#8217;t feed her in the evening she won&#8217;t sleep through!

Oh and shae buy two tests, one for when you get home and one for tomorrow morning to make sure! When are you buying? (I have no idea the time difference or whether buying right now is ridiculous)


----------



## shaescott

Just went to cvs. They didn&#8217;t have any normal frer 2-packs, just ones with one regular one digi, so I had to get that one cuz I didn&#8217;t want cvs brand. So expensive ugh. Gonna wait a few hours since I just peed.


----------



## kittykat7210

Take the regular first because digis are less sensitive!

Are you okay shae? Mentally I mean in case of the outcome? I don&#8217;t know what your thoughts are but I hope you&#8217;re okay :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that's definitely a line. It may be due to being expired so definitely test with a frer!! 

Pacific huge congrats!!! 

Bdb looking forward to your scan tomorrow!

Dobby sorry about As allergy and HFM. He's still a cutie.

I'm sorry everyone I've read but been busy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae definitely a line but I have heard of expired tests giving false positives butttttt idk girlie lol idddddkkkkkkk anxiously waiting in that frer


----------



## kittykat7210

I&#8217;ve got some of the same tests as you shae (or at least very similar) and I&#8217;ve done 1 in water, there is definitely a line there it&#8217;s just a question of whether the out of date one you took gave you a false positive! But just two months out of date sounds unlikely...
 



Attached Files:







8C9FCD4C-3EFD-4670-BF45-CBFE57F50873.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit i&#8217;d Vote pump or just do a bottle of formula because if you stop you have to give formula anyway but I didn&#8217;t read the whole story cuz I got distracted by shae&#8217;s line tesr


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Kit id Vote pump or just do a bottle of formula because if you stop you have to give formula anyway but I didnt read the whole story cuz I got distracted by shaes line tesr

Thanks, I dont know that I would have to give formula because I thought at a year she wouldnt need formula anymore? But yeh its cool, shaes line is way more important :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I&#8217;m okay, I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m pregnant. I&#8217;m nervous but okay. I couldn&#8217;t wait a few hours so I peed in a cup to make sure I had enough (I did) and then dipped it. 

It&#8217;s looking negative so far.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae at 10 minutes take a pic and post!


----------



## shaescott

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=777940

It&#8217;s definitely negative. Phew!


----------



## shaescott

Either way, I feel like if it was that light at this point it wouldn&#8217;t be viable anyway.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yep 100% no line! I don&#8217;t know whether to say sorry or not :rofl: I&#8217;m not usually happy about a negative test, nor is the other person, and I&#8217;m not 100% sure you&#8217;re happy with a negative test, because I can&#8217;t see you so can&#8217;t gauge a reaction!


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;m not quite happy, I&#8217;m relieved. I understand not knowing what to say in this situation haha


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;m slightly worried because my friend got a false negative with her IUD and I feel so awful but I&#8217;m trying to be calm and not worry about it, it&#8217;s probably fine.


----------



## gigglebox

What a crazy thread read! Shae definitely worth mentioning on your upcoming appointment, especially since you're having classic preggo symptoms.

PL did you tell hubby yet?

Dobs A is so adorable, I am sorry he's under the weather still. 

Afm jacked up my back and it's radiating to my front and it's making me nervous...blah. Just laying on a heating pad.

Been looking at boy names today...I am in love with "Myles", what do y'all think? I haven't gotten hubby's opinion yet. But I love it so he'll probably hate it :roll:


----------



## shaescott

I saw online that someone got a squinter line on the cheapie I used and nothing on frer and was pregnant. Agh. I don&#8217;t want to waste the digi in the morning cuz if I got a negative on a regular frer it won&#8217;t be positive on a digi lol. I just amazon primed a 3-pack of regular frer for way cheaper than CVS, it said guaranteed delivery on Tuesday. 

Idk something just doesn&#8217;t feel right, I&#8217;m probably being crazy but idk. If worst comes to worst I&#8217;ll go to a cash lab, there&#8217;s one that I can get a beta at for $38. At the same time I feel like it couldn&#8217;t be viable especially having no real line this late. But idk I shouldn&#8217;t feel sick all the time.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yes! I can't keep secrets from hubby! I ended up just leaving the pee stick in the bathroom on the counter for him to discover when he came home. 
When he came home, he had to pee really bad, so darted to the bathroom with L in his arms (L wasn't about to let go of his daddy who he'd missed all day). So I go back to the kitchen to flip dinner.
Side story, we pee with the bathroom door open and deliberately will try to start a conversation while the other one is busy. Long story on how this started but we basically do it to bug the other person, it's a joke between us.
So I go back to the bathroom by which point Ls hands have wandered onto the counter trying to pull down whatever is in his reach. Turns out the stick was to which dh says "what's this garbage?" As it lands on the floor. As she picks it up henof course has a good look. I walked away.
5 minutes later at dinner I had to ask if he really didn't know what it was. Turns out he just wanted the "official word" from me... *Eyeroll*

Shae: while I do see the squinter I would not worry about it yet. Your symptoms have been going on too long for that to be a squinter ;)


----------



## shaescott

PL guys can be oblivious to our intentions sometimes haha

Idk I feel like if I&#8217;m not pregnant there&#8217;s something medically wrong with me. I&#8217;m super impatient too, like I want to run to a cash lab immediately but a) it&#8217;s 2 am and b) my mom is in Kentucky and my dad won&#8217;t let me or my sister go more than 5 minutes away because he&#8217;s paranoid that something will happen and my mom won&#8217;t be here to deal with it. I may be an adult but they don&#8217;t let me come and go as I please, I have to ask to go places (unless it&#8217;s to work, but I don&#8217;t have a job rn). Besides, the cash lab results would take a day or two and if I&#8217;m not pregnant I&#8217;ll have wasted nearly $40 plus gas money. 

These symptoms just aren&#8217;t normal, I shouldn&#8217;t go from hating the smell of bacon at 4 pm to eating two slices of pepperoni bacon pizza at 1 am (yeah I ate them an hour ago, smell didn&#8217;t bug me at all that time). I shouldn&#8217;t randomly get nauseous or get indigestion every single day, but they both happen every day. My head also is funny sometimes, it feels heavy and a little light headed. That&#8217;s not every day, it&#8217;s happened 3 times in the past 2 weeks though, including right now. I just get waves of feeling crappy every single day. I wanna feel healthy.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae when I was pregnant first time I got symptoms way before they showed up on a test. My boobs swelled day after O! But I didn&#8217;t get a positive until 17dpo. I&#8217;m not saying that you are pregnant, I just mean that not having a strong positive does not mean you are not pregnant.

I&#8217;m hoping you get what you want sweetheart, the chances of you being pregnant are really slim though because of the iud xx


----------



## shaescott

Thanks Kitty, don&#8217;t worry, you&#8217;re not upsetting me by anything you&#8217;re saying. I&#8217;d rather get honest evaluation and personal anecdotes than false reassurance. I worry about ectopic pregnancy because there&#8217;s an increased chance of it with the IUD. And of course my friend got pregnant on the IUD. 

I might try with the expired tests in the am (which might be pm cuz I&#8217;ll likely sleep in quite late) and see if I get something less ambiguous aka darker. I don&#8217;t want to waste the digi and the new frers come in Tuesday.


----------



## gigglebox

Any update shae?

Pl that is annoying, figured you'd here him yell in excitement from the bathroom. What did he do after you confirmed?

Well I'M excited! We get to be true bump buddies this time!


----------



## gigglebox

Hubby likes Myles!!! Unbelievable, we rarely agree on names! We even have a back up boy's name -- Ryder. 

Y'all don't even know how strange that is. It usually takes us weeks or months AFTER we found out sex to agree on a boy's name, and hubs still isn't in love with the name "Levin" (but loves his nickname, Levy). Which means, since we've found a name so early, it'll probably be a girl :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Oooh i love Ryder thats awesome!! Hope your back didnt keep u up most of night Gigs.. 

Shae was the Frer an early result on or just the rapid result? Wondering about test sensitivity, how senditive was that cheapie strip even though exp?! You should def see a Dr & they&#8217;ll run a few tests to rule out pg & check u over hun


----------



## claireybell

I always found with SO when were ttc Riley & Nuala he actrd shocked when i told him even though he knew we were trying Lol men!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Bdb has her gender scan this morning eeeeee!!! Eagerly awaiting an update! 

Gigs will u be getting one or waiting til 20wks or staying team yellow?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I hope your back is feeling better today. I like th name Myles! Glad hubby likes it too. I'm kinda hoping team pink for you but happy either way for you :)

Pacific sorry for hubs lack luster response. So you need a ticker now :)

Shae wow I don't think I could handle that much control from my parents at your age. I would lst them know out of courtesy but never ask their permission. I wouldn't survive, waaaay to independent. One night at work I decided i was going to drive to W after work to surprise my bro on his 21st birthday. I was 18 and mom wasn't happy but didn't stop me. This was a 800 mile trip alone, but I'm a stubborn, independent woman.

Oh and you got a your sh!t together much better than most people your age. 

Hope you get some answers soon. This late if hpts are faint, it's not generally a good sign. I know it's weird but when I first got diagnosed with Vit D deficiency in 2015 I was having pregnancy symptoms: nausea, poor appetite, fatigue. It was bad so I wet to dr because my tests/hpts were negative. I was dissapointed I wasn't pregnant and that's what made DH and I realize we were ready.

CB your SO cracks me up. I think he didn't pay attention to that part of sex ed lol. But I think it also hits them like "whoa this is happening". My DH acted a little shell shocked when I showed him after he said it wasn't very dark. 

AFM V woke up super early. Ugh, oh well. She was at least happy this morning.

I felt really down last night thinking negative about my fertility. I know it's stupid as we just begun to start trying officially. Feeling a good deal better. We all have our moments I suppose and it's hard for me to have patience or to "fail". V was well wirth the wait so I'll try to keep that in mind.


----------



## bdb84

CONGRATULATIONS, PL!! :cloud9: I'm so happy for you. 

Shae- I have a dear friend who took two expired tests and both came up positive, but she was not pregnant after all. I don't want you psyching yourself up over this. :hugs: Either way, I hope you get the result you want the most. 

Dobs- How is A doing this morning?

Gig- I like Myles! It's an adorable name. 

AFM- I only slept 6 hours all night and kept dreaming of my gender scan. All my dreams said :blue: T-minus 2.5 hours to go! Fingers crossed that Baby cooperates and we do not have to reschedule.


----------



## bdb84

Can i just say how disheartening it is to have all of DH's family express their "hopes" and "desires" and "prayers" that my baby is a girl? :( 

It saddens me because now I feel like this baby will be "just another boy" and not as wanted. 

Don't get me wrong- I get that a girl would be so exciting for them because his family has not had a girl in over two decades. But still. It's one thing to wish for it silently, but please stop telling the woman that you are 'hoping it's a girl' or 'praying it's a girl' because I guarantee you she's going to feel disheartened.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh bd I&#8217;m so sorry, I&#8217;m angry for you! That&#8217;s never okay to hear, I had a similar thing about a boy from my family, and I was angry because I actually would have preferred a girl but was being made to feel like I was wrong for wanting that! None of my family were excited when I told them it was a girl, and even hubby&#8217;s family seemed sad! I was the only one who got what I wished for and it tainted the whole pregnancy, they are still going on about it now! Literally trying to teach Evie the word brother for her first word and I&#8217;m over here hoping for another girl when we get round to it!

You do you honey and try not to pay attention &#10084;&#65039; :hugs:

And good luck on your gender scan! If you get a potty shot can we try to guess before you announce (if that&#8217;s okay)


----------



## bdb84

Thanks for that, Kitty! And yes, I'll definitely post a potty shot first and let you all guess :) 

I fully acknowledge that I cannot grasp genuine gender disappointment because I have both genders. DH's mom had three boys. DH has his son and his older brother has one son. I'm fully expecting this one to be a boy, but his brother and his wife are expecting as well and they are thinking it's a girl. I hope it is for their sake, because I know how much they are longing for a daughter.. but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried that my baby will be constantly looked over for the "wished for" little girl in the family. :(


----------



## kittykat7210

My cousin ended up having the longed for boy 3 months after eves was born, he&#8217;s so spoilt! But I don&#8217;t know how it would be if we lived close by so maybe it&#8217;s not just because he&#8217;s the boy in the sea of girls (there are 5 girls and only 1 boy, eves was the 5th girl!) 

I&#8217;m sure no matter what you have they will be greatly loved &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MissWaiting

Bd that's so awful they are doing that i would totally be telling them to stop it and how they were effecting me. I'm lucky as my mum just so want a grandchildren she will be happy no matter what and I think now my twin is married my dad is gearing up to be a grandad but his partner is wonderful and she would totally help spread the joy with my dad no matter what. Think my dad would like a grandson as he ended up with me and my twin sister which he loves but I think secretly he would have loved to have had a son so he could have taught him about moter bikes and everything. He still had us involved which drives my other half mad as I always remind him to give bikers space and be careful when passing them lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs I feel you everyone wanted a boy and were not shy about telling me. Ex even said if I had a girl he would leave me. And being the people pleaser I am I started convincing myself I wanted a boy not girl. Had a lot of anxiety about letting people down. Posted about it in the gender forum. But then I had a boy so if all worked out lol


----------



## shaescott

Idk who asked but it was an early result, not rapid.

Currently testing with an expired cheapie with fmu lol but so far it&#8217;s looking negative. Only been like 2 minutes though. But I really don&#8217;t think I&#8217;m pregnant. 

Flueks Vitamin D could have something to do with it, I&#8217;m almost never outside these days, I get very little sunlight. 

I&#8217;m sorry to all those whose families expressed disappointment or extreme preference over the gender of their baby :(


----------



## gigglebox

Well I don't have to tell you all that basically everyone is rooting for me to have a girl this time :haha: YA DAMN HYPOCRITES! :rofl: nah seriously I don't care. But I do feel like I'm the only one in team blue this go 'round! Especially now that we have a name!

Honestly I wasn't too fussed about finding out the gender and my scans and all that until now. Seriously, the name is so important and now that we have one I'm dying to know if baby will be Myles or Ember!

Cb we will definitely be finding out, not sure if we'll do a gender reveal party or now we're discussing a private ultrasound and inviting closer family & friends and finding out that way. But I like the idea of a party...

If I can get insurance to approve labs for the harmony blood test we'll do that and find out early, otherwise we'll maybe do a gender scan as early as we can!


----------



## shaescott

Update: fmu was negative. Didn&#8217;t take pics cuz there was nothing worth seeing. 

I&#8217;m always a little disappointed to get a bfn, but when I thought I got a positive I was shaking so bad and just super freaked out, so I&#8217;m relieved right now, especially cuz timing wise this would&#8217;ve been pretty terrible. 

Now I&#8217;ve got a frer pack coming and I don&#8217;t need it lol, at least we all know I&#8217;ll probably end up using it in like 2 months cuz I&#8217;m the worst lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Hey we've all been there and tested when it was extremely unlikely (if not impossible). Better safe than sorry. I'd still bring your symptoms up with the dr though. Maybe it's a deficiency as already suggested or it may be your hormones changing since your IUD is at the end of its lifespan.


----------



## claireybell

Im glad you got the result you wanted Shae, when the time comes to ttc I bet you&#8217;ll be one of those women who only need to be looked at to get pg lol :) I can imagine its a huge relief for you as you have iud fitted still

Love the name Ember aswell Gigs, Myles is my younger cousins name & i know no one else with it so thats pretty cool, his name is spelt Miles though :) Harmony tests are bloomin expensive but worth it. 

Ah Bdb thats awful, whichever the gender, people just adore babies & they&#8217;ll love him/her, if it is a Boy you should both say you were both hoping for another Boy so tough lol! Cant wait to see a piccy & guess before u reveal hehee enjoy the scan eeep! 

I keep getting sooooo tempted to look at my Harmony results with babies Sex on it but then tell myself no i must wait ha ha! I have 7 wks to wait until 20wk scan! 

Omg Dobby i cant believe your ex said he would leave you if A was a Girl, a-hole!

Ah Flueks dont feel bad hun, you conceived V ok, it took us 6/7 months/cycles to fet Riley, hugs


----------



## gigglebox

:coffee: just waiting for scan pics, tra la la...

Afm i think nausea is kicking in...at least I feel pretty crappy today and my appetite is dwindling. I also feel ill after whatever I consume.

But mostly i'm down about the hair loss. It's noticeably thinner...when I pull it back into a pony tail I can really tell :(


----------



## gigglebox

Seripusly no updates???!!!

Talked to ob office. Good news is they moved my appointment up a day! Bad news is there's nothing to be done about my hair issue. 

Also just discovered lev cut tooth 10 and is possibly working on 11.


----------



## bdb84

Ill let you all do some guessing first. :)

A nub shot with the white arrow pointing it out. 



And the potty shot.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh from the nub if it was earlier I would say girl but I&#8217;m not sure when it goes away so I&#8217;m unsure! I can&#8217;t see much from the potty... 

Changing my mind, it&#8217;s sticking up so boy?


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I'm sorry if my comment was in poor tastes about hoping gigs has a girl. I have no nieces so I was excited to have the first girl. My parents and DHs mom V was their first granchild. So either way. I'm sure everyone will root for a boy, and I would like a boy. If it's a girl I'll love her all the same. Have to get preggo first.

Shae hey we all have yo POAS sometimes even if it's pretty much impossible to be pregnant. Been there, done that.

Yes, I'm an indoorsy person. I like reading books, playing video games, and watching movies or shows. So that must be a big part of my problems. I did walk 3 miles around lunch time Saturday and Sunday to get some sunshine.

CB thank you, I'm thinking it won't take as long this time but I'm really impatient. I always went after what I wanted and succeeded. I was accepted right away into nursing school that most people had a 2 to 3 year wait because of my grades, etc. It's a hard concept for me to do things "right" and fail. I also have to be in control of things. Ttc does not mix with my personality :rofl:

Gigs sorry about the hair loss. That really stinks. Oh I like Ember as well. My real name is Amber though so I couldn't use it. Well I could but I don't like how close our names would be. DH is pretty set on Madison for a girl. I like it a lot too, but have to figure out the middle name. We have plenty of time. 

Wow, lev has really cut teeth. V is working on her 5th and 6th.

Bdb Congrats!! I thought it might have been a boy but I'm awful at reading ultrasound photos. I stink at nub theory too.


----------



## bdb84

All babies have nubs up until 18 weeks according to my tech. He&#8217;s been doing this for 20 years :) 

It&#8217;s a girl.


----------



## bdb84

I&#8217;m in disbelief. He talked me through everything and I know this is a girl, but my intuition still says otherwise. Lol

ETA- I&#8217;m not disappointed. I&#8217;m just thrown for a loop because my intuitions have always been spot on for my babies.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahh so I started off right then doubted myself :rofl: congratulations on your daughter!


----------



## bdb84

The nubs get confusing at this stage for sure. The later the gestation the more angled they are in general. Heres another shot with the arrow pointing to the nub. I kept making him go back to the potty shot to check. After several shots and nothing to be seen, this has to be a girl. Or it will be his very first wrong gender determination at 15 weeks.

Which would be my luck.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww bdb congratulations! I went through that last pregnancy but the other way around. I was so convinced it was a girl, but wouldn't let myself believe it...then I finally accepted it and said to myself "let yourself be excited! You're getting your girl!" And then, i think it was the same day, i had an ultrasound with a baby with a very obvious little weiner on the screen :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Which is funny, i went through a little bit of gender disappointment last time and now I'm wantintg another boy hahahahha

Today I feel like this one's a girl but I was so wrong last time I just won't believe anything, especially not my very sad intuition, until I get proof.


----------



## claireybell

Awwww Bdb congrats on baby Pink <3 nub shot id of said boy but the potty shot I couldn&#8217;t see anything prominent poking out Lol! Is hubs a happy boy? Aww lovely :) 

Uhhh Gigs sickness.. hugs. It will be gone as soon as it arrived if its starting to lurk, can your Dr recommend anything for hair thinning or anything over the counter to thicken or reduce the loss? Those Caffeine shampoos are supposed to be pretty good :)


----------



## gigglebox

I talked to the nurse and she said basically there is bothing I can do :shrug:

I had some m&m's today and omg tasted SO bad, like rubbing alcohol :sick:


----------



## claireybell

Oh no.. def sickness i think gigs :sick:


----------



## gigglebox

Yup afraid so...entering the "i'm starving but everything sounds gross" stage. For the first time this pregnancy I'm actually feeling pregnant today!


----------



## pacificlove

Bdb, congrats on baby girl! Dh and I both are hopeful for this one being a girl, so we can have one of each and be done. But if it's a boy, we'll still be done! Hahahaha

Gigs, bump buddy!! Myles isn't that common of a name, I like it. I used to work with a round chubby, funny guy named Myles. Just a kind young guy. 
Sorry about the hairloss. Hope it's not too bad?

As for hubby's cluelessness: he's been talking to Logan lots about it: asking him if he wants a brother or sister and the loke. He's been talking lots of baby! He's excited! 

Shae: my parents are exactly like yours where they never let me out of sight or let me do things on my own without their consent. Ugh, I know what you mean. Sorry. No good advice.


----------



## pacificlove

Has anyone heard anything from J?


----------



## kittykat7210

Pl glad hubby is excited!! 

But no I haven&#8217;t heard from J in a while to be honest!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re feeling sick, but I&#8217;m glad it&#8217;s a pregnancy symptom and nothing else. 

PL yeah they almost always say yes to me going out as long as it&#8217;s not super late, but I have to ask. I once asked to go to McDonald&#8217;s at 11 pm and they said no and I was like &#8220;but I&#8217;m an adult&#8221; and they were like &#8220;yeah but you live under our roof so you follow our rules&#8221; like how does that affect me getting McDonald&#8217;s? I know it&#8217;s late but it&#8217;s 5 minutes from our house.


----------



## bdb84

A couple more nubs because Ive turned into a crazy woman today. I wont post any more. :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

Well i do think that looks quite girly bdb. That said i had a doctor and a former u/s tech at a private scan both tell me i had a girl and they were 75% and 90% sure (respectively) and he was all boy! So idk. But if you throw it in the gender guess forum with no explanation you should get some good honest guesses.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae that late you never know who else is on the road, but could be drunk drivers. It's late and there's also wild life...i'm sure they restricted that out of fear for you.


----------



## pacificlove

Bdb: no idea. I have never really looked at u/s that way. Either way: "it's a baby!" ;)

Shae: same, expect my parents would not have let me go even at 7 or 8 or if yes: they would have driven me there. I gave up asking, so never really hung out with friends outside of school.


----------



## DobbyForever

J has been posting a lot of random vids

Pl thatd awesome Hubs is excited I missed how you told him. Im behind. Thread has been moving fast

Bdb congrats on your girlie!

Gigs sorry the sickness kicked in but I understand its also nice to feel pregnant so yay for that part

Shae no advice. But to me im In the camp of you dont get to play the adult card if youre not adulting and colleging and adulting are different to me. And I echo gigs its a safety thing. In my house, it was 90% safety and 10% respect. So even now when I come over I always tell people that I am leaving/make sure its ok in case people had plans they wanted to include me in. But yeah sketch people come out at night. I wouldnt let A go alone/go if it was where I lived but here at my moms I miiiiiiiught but probably not id Say go with your uncle lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I so agree! I never enter or leave anyone's house without saying hi or bye! 
Drives me nuts at mils house where the boys come in and out and you never know who it is until or if they enter the living room. 

As for how I told dh: I just left the pee stick in the bathroom for him to discover. He thought it was garbage! When he thinks pregnancy test, he's thinking of the big plastic things, not a dip stick... Haha


----------



## Jezika

Omg so much excitement on this thread! 

PL huge congrats! Any idea how far along you are?

Bdb congrats on baby girl. I know DH and his fam will be pleased, and your littlest ones will have another sister close in age right?

Gigs - Omg, remember when I said I found a name that made me think of you but had forgotten? It was Myles! Okay well it was spelled Miles in my mind, but still. And also Milo. I sooo cannot wait for you to find our gender. I wish you could set up a live feed at your reveal so we can watch. Oooh you could do instagram live! Yass! Yassss!

Shae - Im glad you got a bfn if its relieving. Hope you sort the possible health issues out though.


----------



## Jezika

Also, guys, please reassure me that creamy CM at 6dpo is not a sign of pregnancy. I had it both times I was pregnant, but hoping I had it other times but just didnt care to notice. If I got preg with pullout Ill actually be horrified. DH is shitting a brick poor thing. Really need some reassurance.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, mine would go from egg white to cream to non existent., If that makes sense?
So you and dh have taken up a more "active" lifestyle since Greece? ;)

I am somewhere around cd 34... Time to get a ticket! Lol


----------



## claireybell

Yay get a ticker Pacific hehe! If u get a Fruit ticker, i wanna know where u got it from as mine disappeared from my signsture because the Bump ticker webpage wasnt working :( hence a food cravings ticker haha

Jez u crack me up &#8216;Instagram live feed&#8217; lol! I have to say though (not to freak ye out) i had tons of creamy CM after ovulation & pre pg with all of my ones... if the pull out was successful & in plenty of time im sure all is good & your brains just going into overdrive ;) would it be such an awful thing if it was a pull out woopsie? Tilly would be over 2 if u were pg when baby would arrive:hugs:

If u on Instagram Gigs pm me your username & il add thee :) i dont post an awful lot on there but i like to look, lurk, like & comment on others ha ha 

My parents weren&#8217;t massively strict but i had to be home by like 10/11 as a teenager but i would be out with group if friends & walk each other home, i used to get drunk alot at wknds when i was 15/16 Lol my mum could smell it on me but i used to go straight upto bed as my Dad would&#8217;ve kicked off oops.. always had to let them know where i was going & call when i get somewhere etc but if it was late & i was home & i wanted to out for anything my Mum would say no as its too late, dark, weirdos etc..


----------



## kittykat7210

Jez in the least harsh way it really wouldn&#8217;t surprise me if you had a pull out pregnancy, pull out is not that effective :rofl: 

But I also had quite a bit of creamy CM on my pregnant cycles...

In terms of parenting. My parents couldn&#8217;t control me, so they gave up. I was climbing out the window and going for night time walks at 10. In high school I turned up at lunchtime everyday, I even went to my GCSE German exam drunk from the night before! Got an A* :rofl: it wasn&#8217;t until I met hubby that I got my act together. My parents couldn&#8217;t even say the whole &#8216;my roof my rules&#8217; thing because they knew I would just find somewhere else to live, one way or another (did this for 2 weeks until they asked me to come home because they were worried about me) I was a shitty child, it wasn&#8217;t until kinda recently (when my mum asked) that I told her everything that went on all those years! She felt like a shit parent for not getting me help, but knowing me at the time I wouldn&#8217;t have gone anyway!


----------



## bdb84

Jez- creamy cm has always been a norm for me prior to AF. 

I shouldnt have posted the gender prediction here. Two boy guesses. Lol. But everyone over at the Ingender forum say girl, so Im going to stick with that for now. If you arent familiar with that forum, gender prediction and swaying is all they do. I need to leave it alone before I drive myself mad.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez is he shitting a brick because he noticed? Lol I get weird cm during my lp sometimes

Shae was today your doctirs appointment? I hope you get some relief and answers

Pl lol nice yeah my twin brothers werent raised with the same rules so they come and go and take cars (like yesterday the one with the car seat!!!! Grrrr) without saying anything or asking and then dont pick up their phones r_r but its definitely not five minute food run its like theyll be gone for hours with friends 

Im nervous because A looks like he is having mild retractions and hes quite warm


----------



## bdb84

DH got sent to work a few hours away for the rest of the week. I forgot how much help he actually is, with the kids, when he gets home. :( We have DSS for two weeks and having him and DD2 together is just like having twins and the level of chaos is magnified tenfold when the two of them are together. 

I'm not sure how my brother and SIL managed two sets of twins (plus two more children) without losing their hair.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs your instinct has been spot on before so if you are feeling like he needs to see a dr, take him in! 

Jez can you describe how thw questionable act went? Like dis he pull out in plenty of time? And did he follow the three key rules to pull out? Ie:
1. He pulled out in time
2. He did not spill baby seeds on the vulva
3. He did not go back in afterward, unless he cleaned off his porker and peed first.

The time I believe we had a p/o pregnancy (not viable) he broke rule 3, which he had never done before and we have never had even a scare with it...but we had begun talking about #2 so i guess he got reckless. 

Regarding cm that has been a symptom for me BUT later/closer to when af is due. Things get dryer probably around 8dpo or so i think...


----------



## Cppeace

Yes you follow the rules of pullout it is over 93% effective. Most people who say it fails didn't follow the rules. Kinda like a good majority of women who have pregnancies on bcp have missed a few days.


----------



## shaescott

Bdb congrats on the girl! (Don&#8217;t remember if I said that already)

Jez I get creamy CM during my LP every cycle, so it could mean something or nothing. I agree with Gigs, did he follow the key rules of pullout?

Dobs yeah I guess you&#8217;re right about the not legitimately adulting despite age. And I get the safety aspect of it, I just don&#8217;t like being told I can&#8217;t do things, I&#8217;m stubborn lol


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb that's interesting you are getting different answers. When is your actual anatomy scan?? Sorry DH is working away.

In general about parents and control. Wow, I couldn't deal with my parents acting like that. I would tell her where I was going and when I'd be back for courtesy/safety reasons but I did what I wanted. I did listen to her advice. I worked graveyard shift in college so I was always up late on my off nights. It wasn't strange to go on a taco bell run in the middle of the night. I always tried to be aware of my surroundings though. I think if mom tried to control me it would have pushed me away. I mean at 5 I was riding a plane alone and told mom, "I'm okay mom you can go," as she was trying to comfort me on the plane before take off. I did have unaccompanied minor service, but still what 5 y.o. says that?!

Jez I had loads of creamy cm last cycle. Bfn for me. I usually dry up during lp except right before AF. I agree wiyh gigs that pullout is quite effective if the rules are followed. 

Cppeace Iooks like AF came to visit us on the same day. Hope we can be bump buddies as well as cycle buddies.

Gigs I'm glad you are feeling pregnant. Sickness stinks but it is reassuring.

Oh I'll be traveling to VA for work Friday. It made me think of you. I'll be in the boonies from what I've heard. It should be a pretty drive though. I'll taking driving in the boonies over city traffic any day.

Dobby, have you been able to take his temp. If he's having retractions I would definitely get him checked out. Gotta make breathing easier for A. Sorry he is ill :(

CB oh I used the geek ticker last time. I like the fruit one too. If it's not available I'll do the cravings.

Sorry if I missed someone.


----------



## bdb84

Flueky- I have a scan at 20 weeks but I&#8217;ll probably do another private one in two weeks. If the tech was wrong somehow, I&#8217;d much prefer just a couple weeks to go by than over a month. 

Regarding pull out- when I was married it was the only form of prevention we ever used. Married 10 years but aside from our two youngest and our miscarriage (which were all intentional), it worked beautifully. Our first was conceived prior to marriage and it was a drunken oopsie :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae I hear you that&#8217;s why I teach so I tell people what to do jk jk lol but i&#8217;m Stubborn too

I remember unaccompanied minor service!!! Good times lol I would have died without my brother though. I think I flew once alone and I cried the whole way to the gate BUT I have anxiety lol

Traveling alone makes you grow up fast. My brother was so dependent on us but when he moved to SD he has really matured

Bdb I love it girl after my own heart can&#8217;t wait to see more pics 

Thanks ladies my mom will take A in since I can&#8217;t get off work (second to last day of school) and if I wait to take him then it&#8217;s not until 4. He was breathing better by the time I left, but Idk better safe than sorry and no out of pocket anyway


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek pm me, I'd love to know what part of VA you'll be in! 

Dobs glad he seems to be improving 

Nothing to add here except my back kills and Lev's being annoying. I couldn't/wouldn't pick him up so hit bit my stomach. He's bit me, hubby, and Des this past week -.- I feel bad but I definitely smacked him in the head. Not hard at all but just enough to give him a shock when he bit.

Verdict is still out if i can take flexeril for my poor back :cry:


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb I don't blame you. I couldn't wait over a month to confirm if I was unsure.

Dobby yes I used that service I don't know how many times. When you are really young you aren't allowed any flight connections. Then they escorted you to the gate terminal with staff until you boarded. Don't worry about crying, I think that's a "normal" reaction. 

I agree it's better to be safe than sorry. Woohoo school is almost out for summer for you.

Gigs, I'll send you a pm in a moment. Oh I'm so sorry about your back pain. I hope you can get some relief soon. Are heating pads a no no?? I honestly can't remember if they are okay or not.


----------



## Jezika

K Im feeling a bit better about the pullout stuff now. He definitely followed the rules too. To whoever asked whether getting pregnant now would be so awful, well, obviously wed figure out a way to make it work, but there are so many practical reasons not to have a second now, and then also the fact that I really, really dont want a tiny baby to look after anytime soon. The larger age gap that I want has its downsides, but I saw a video yesterday of a 7-year-old girl excitedly holding her baby brother for the first time and the excitement and love with which she spoke about him really melted my heart. Plus they can change diapers at that age haha.

Dobs glad your mum is able to take A in. No harm in being extra cautious, esp with no out of pocket.

Bdb aww its a good idea to drop the gender stuff. It would drive me crazy too! Id Defo trust the doc + ingender :)


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, your box is full. I'll see if I can send you one on ctp.

Jez glad you are feeling better. 

Just curious what age gap are you wanting??


----------



## gigglebox

Really? I guess when you don't empty it in 5 years...

Yes i've been living on the heating pad. It eases up and then i twist slightly and the pain is back full force.

My family dr so f'king useless. I am SO glad to be with a new office for this pregnancy. The nurse called and said she spoke to a (absolute least favorite dr who all but refused to give me an ultrasound last pregnancy when I requested it) dr who said to tell me "it is a class b drug" then basically read me the definition of a class b drug. Then said "use with caution". So no real answer, no anecdotal "oh I prescribe this to pregnant ladies all the time and never have seen an issue". Like gee thanks you dumb hooker. 

Then the nurse says if it continues to hurt i need to be seen :roll: yeah right! Not by you guys!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I deleted my messages so feel free to respond on here if you'd like.

Jez I think since it's on your mind you're probably just hyper sensitive to symptoms. If you followed the rules I bet you're fine :)


----------



## claireybell

Jez im sure you guys are fine if u followed the rules :thumbup: 

Gigs theres a Dr at my surgery like that, he poop! I had a bad exp with him once & it always puts me off seeing him if i get him as an emergency apt! He gave me an AntiB ointment for my Acne that contains Zinc Acetate & although the product says pg is fine no issues he was still abit reluctant to give me it as &#8216;nothings guaranteed&#8217; & use sparingly uhhh! When all you need is someone to say, yes its fine but if you start feeling yucky stop using it! I been using it for 4 dats & my skin is 80% better, nearly all gone so i wonder if i had some infection on the skin aswell perhaps?!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm maybe? If you have larger pores and use make up that can definitely cause skin issues


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs don't feel bad about bopping him. My parents said they bit us back and it broke us fast once we realized how it felt to be bitten. People seem to be against that these days though :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Ha, I am one of those people :blush: I don't believe in spanking, smacking, etc. it's my personal belief that as adults we should not let kids get the best of our emotions, and also that hitting kids is almost always a result of rage during the height of that negative emotion. I have a lot more to say on that HOWEVER this is just my opinion and I know others won't agree. Everyone needs to do their own research and make the best choice for their own kiddos.

All that said...he is too young to understand what I am saying when i explain "it hurts" so a bop he gets! I might have to try the biting, lol. Not as hard as him of course! He breaks skin!


----------



## Cppeace

Lol yeah my parents said they just did it hard enough to be felt not any real harm. We were never spanked or had any major physical punishment( once or twice kneel in a corner).
We all turned out great.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think kids just have to understand their are consequences to actions. However people do it is their prerogative. I was spanked with a belt or palm of backside of a hair brush, and yeah it sucked but it never really affected me emotionally. But I know people who have been really messed up by it. I just had bigger stuff to deal with at age 4.

I&#8217;m curious to see how I manage A. So far he gets away with murder lol. I&#8217;m hoping I&#8217;ll be authoritative with him like I am with my students


----------



## nyxnw

Once we hit somewhere between 8-10 my mom had us do planks as punishment lol longest minute of your life.


----------



## kittykat7210

I was never hit by my parents, and I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;d hit Evie, when she bites me she gets put on the floor in the hall with no toys for a minute, because there&#8217;s no way she understands what I mean when I say don&#8217;t bite. She learned quickly, a week and a half of consistency and she hasn&#8217;t done it since! But parents should parent how they want as long as they are not hurting the child.


----------



## DobbyForever

A has a fever (102.1 rectal, 103.7 armpit) despite being on Tylenol and Advil all day for his mouth sore pain. My family abandoned me because god forbid I ruin my stepdad&#8217;s only vacation with my single mom problems. Couldn&#8217;t tell me fast enough to just not go to work. So here I am at 2am on the last day of school with a baby in front of the fan on 3/5 speed and a diaper on and a cool washcloth and alternating Advil and Tylenol who is still burning up and no fucking clue what the fuck I am supposed to do because I have no child care and no sick days with a maxed out credit card, an overdrawn checking account, no sub plans or materials for the end of year party


----------



## DobbyForever

And since he isn&#8217;t _really_ in respiratory distress i&#8217;m Supposed to stay home and twiddle my thumbs even though this exact Shit is what happened before my son went fucking septic and was hospitalized with pneumonia for a week but you&#8217;re right I can calmly sit my ass at home and twiddle my thumbs


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby I am so sorry, I wish I had a solution for you! Can your mom just taje him for the school day?

Yeah my dad hit us all and I had SOOOOO much resentment toward him. It was other stuff too, I guess the way he disciplined in general and how he treated me but I hated him growing up. We have a good relationship now but as a kid I wished all the time my parents would divorce and I could live with my mom.

I know a lot of people who WERE hit and say they turned out fine but also these same people have issues, relationship issues, mental issues, eating disorders, anger issues, esteem issues...and yeah can't blame it all on being hit but can't rule out it could be a contributing factor.

Cpp not saying you're in that category, just thinking right now of my BIL who cannot express himself and always resorts to threat when he gets really frustrated, even just if a conversation has been escalating. -- just re read you WEREN'T smacked, so yeah definitely not about you!

Ohhh I like the idea of doing planks lol. But would that cause an aversion to exercise down the road? :haha:

ANYWAY...feeling sick this morning. Also had a dream last night for the second time this week that i miscarried :(


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats PL! 

Ive been lurking but not posting lol but wanted to see if you guys see anything on this test!

Ok I do not understand how to load photos anymore? It says everything is too big! lol


----------



## DobbyForever

My cheer team was punished with extra exercises like run a team mile or five minute wall squats blah blah lol. Idk it was firmly instilled in me that you don&#8217;t argue consequences/you behave to begin with so it never bothered me to do them even though I was respectful it was everyone else lol

His fever broke at about 3am so even though he shouldn&#8217;t go to daycare he is going to daycare. My mom is in San Diego. Everyone left. They were supposed to leave Monday morning but stayed until I got home from work yesterday. But like they knew he was getting worse so idek why tf they couldn&#8217;t wait one more day

I know my issues are not from the spanking but it was never excessive and it was always a discussion so we knew why it was happening. Like he wasn&#8217;t screaming and just hit us. He sat us down, calmly explained it, then whap done deal. My issues didn&#8217;t step in until my first bout with racism. And when I really think about it, that incident caused a series of issues of betrayal and feeling worthless and that&#8217;s when my life turned upside down. But I won&#8217;t spank lol as I tell people all the time if I can get 30 unruley hormonal fifth graders to follow expectations without hitting them or screaming at them then I hope I can teach A to follow then without hitting or yelling

So far it&#8217;s not working cuz I think everything he does is adorable


----------



## DobbyForever

Future when it does that I take a screenshot


----------



## claireybell

My Dad used to smack mine & my older sisters bottom (bare) & f**k me it hurt! I hated him for it & he slapped my sister round the face when she was 16 because he didnt like her grungy/goth thing that she was into & thought she should be a girly girl & set example to younger sisters & then she left our home & squatted for 2 yrs, my Dad had mental health issues im sure as he was always chatting & muttering to himself, by the time my younger sister was old enough, the bathroon door had a lock on it so she used to lock herself in there lol but we were never really naughty but my Dad just lost his temper easy! I smack Rileys bottom but not bare & send him to his room no tv etc if he&#8217;s really being a butt but nah id hate to proper whack him, id ferl awful about it! 

Ah Gigs im sure all is cooking nicely in there :) ive had 2 dreams re mc & they&#8217;re horrible.. i think its just our fears being raised


----------



## claireybell

Oh Dobs im so glad A&#8217;s temp broke, send him to nursery like you say, if hes ill while hes there, they&#8217;ll call you up


----------



## bdb84

I was never spanked, either, but my mom was a screamer and sometimes I think that's worse. She was a great mom, but she was always stretched very thin between working full time night shift because my parents couldn't afford daycare and, as a result, not ever being able to sleep fitfully with three kids at home. It all changed once her parents moved to town and my grandmother was able to step in as a babysitter so she could actually work normal hours. 

I won't say I've never spanked, but I very rarely do. The only times I ever have, have been because I was pushed to my limit and reacted out of anger. I've always apologized for it, but also try to explain to them why their behavior drove me to that extent. It's hard. For me, parenting a pre-teen has been the most challenging aspect of parenthood hands down. No one prepares you for that. You always hear about the lack of sleep that newborns bring, and the toddler tantrums, etc. Some days I feel I'd rather have three newborns to care for than a moody, overly emotional, pubescent 12 year old who thinks he's his own boss and what he says goes. :lol: But I love him to death. 

:hugs: A. I really hope things start looking up for you.


----------



## gigglebox

Future where's the test???!!! Sometimes if you crop it down on your phone first that works.

Dobs I'm glad he's doing well enough to go to daycare. They say they're most contagious before symptoms so hopefully it'll be fine.

Bdb that hits home because I do yell more than I'd like. I really want to try not to...and I do try but my 6yo is a terrible listener! He will not listen unless I raise my voice. Though recently I've been saying things, like for example "turn off the tv", and he'll ignore me, then I'll say, "do you want me to yell?" And he'll say "NO!" Then turn it off. But I am trying to take responsibility for some of it, for example I get flustered and raise my voice in the morning when we're in a rush but it's really my fault for not getting us all up earlier to give us more time. 

Thanks cb I'm sure it's just my fears...this is the longest I've gone without an ultrasound. Regarding your dad do you have a relationship with him now? Does your sister?

I told a couple of friends today about the pregnancy. They are excited doe mw and it was SO nice to finally have people be happy, not surprised, and not commenting on how soon it is. One did ask if it was intentional but I expected her to ask haha. But no asking where I'm going to put it or how I'll manage...hust pure excitement, my one friend even said she is jealous and wants a third (her husband is vehemently opposed because they don't have help from family).


----------



## FutureMrs

Okay now that I look again Im sure its negative, but here we are!
 



Attached Files:







E2C6E32A-B619-42E6-BEAD-D3FBDCA3D0A7.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## claireybell

Future screen shot the pic on your phone & then upload, I remember Dobby said that once & it works :) do it via the reply below, Go Advanced theres an attachment bit on there


----------



## claireybell

Future i can see a really light hazey colour line eeeee!!!


----------



## claireybell

Ahh such good reactions from friends re your pg Gigs :) 

Ohhhh i do raise my voice ALOT & Rileys exactly the sane as Des is Gigs.. very frustrating!! I feel like i shouldn&#8217;t have to completely lose my s**t to get him to do anything.. esp while pg! SO had a firm word with him the other day but we&#8217;ll see how long good behaviour lasts lol

Unfortunately our Dad passed away in July 2015, he had senile dementia & type 2 Diabetes which im sure contributed to his passing as his heart was very tired looking according to the coroner, sorry to be morbid. He was nearly 78 & he had a happy life i guess & at 78 thats good innings as they say <3


----------



## claireybell

Strangely, Future as you&#8217;ve laid the test strip on the test wrapper, it has a lil arrow that says control line just where u laid the test, at the point of the arrow is where I can see the hazey line ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Aww bummer Cb. Sorry for your loss :( 

Future Ooh I agree with cb, I see a super faint line but the test looks dry and thus a little evap-y to me? So what's the story there, are you ttc!?


----------



## claireybell

Futur u should def get ye self a Frer & yes the ttc lowdown please hehe

Thanks Gigs :) )


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and for my fellow jewelry lovers...my new ring set! Rose gold, little diamonds and a morganite center stone. I traded in the wedding band and had to get the engagement ring sized up which both cost a little extra, but when all is said and done the set was about $250. Not bad considering it's value is easily twice as much! Plus I now have a band with lifelong insurance with it (comes with the purchase of it) so they'll automatically replace any damaged/missing diamonds free of charge :thumbup:

Eta: this is just my traveling set/disc golf playing set, might also wear it to match other rose tone jewelry as the occasion calls for it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4160.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Also I'm totally getting a burger after I get Des from school :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs cute ring and glad your friends are excited! Yay! So much better when you have people to just purely be happy for you

Future I may see something im Not sure =\. I agree frer

As for A his fever came back and another Mom and myself dropped out obviously sick kids off at daycare anyway because what the f* else can I do I called everyone I know friends and subs and its the last day so shit is what shit is


----------



## FutureMrs

I may grab a FRER tonight after work! We are currently NTNP hubby has basically said its up to me about when we start actively TTC but I am nervous as heck about adding number two lol!


----------



## FutureMrs

Ps love that ring gigs!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies ^_^ 

Future is this thw firat month for you actively trying? What dpo are you?


----------



## FutureMrs

Im not tracking so Im not sure, Im CD 27. We didnt really actively try this month just didnt prevent. I had a horrible post partum experience ended up with an autoimmune disease that attacks your skin (pempigoid gestinatis) and on prednisone for three months so I am really nervous about reliving that as it can occur during pregnancy as well. That being said we know we want more and dont want large gaps lol its a constant internal struggle with myself.


----------



## gigglebox

I hear ya, i have what seems to be a permanent head twitch now after my last delivery (it was BAD at first, much more subtle and doesn't happen often anymore now thank goodness), i lost so much hair and I basically felt absolutely horrid the first 5-6 months, and let's not even talk about my bladder :haha: but i look at my kiddos and think about how these side effects are, in the scheme of things, mild and (mostly) temporary. My kids are worth it <3

If you're just worried about handling two, I really think the first one is the one that shakes everything up since you have to completely adjust your lifestyle. I found adding another to be relatively easy (save all the newborn-y stuff, like sleepless nights).


----------



## claireybell

To me looking back, having baby no2 wasnt that much more drama than just having Riley, kinda like having Cats, not much diff to having 2 than there is 1, Cats are far easier to have obvs Lol! Future - how old is you littke one atm? If your nervous about the health side of things, you should have a chat with your Dr or is there something like a &#8216;Birth after-thoughts&#8217; service available anywhere? We have one here & you can request delivery med notes or any anxietys you nay have, the Midwives come out & chat with you & go over your last delivery & any health stuff your fretting about.. def look into it :thumbup: 

Big hugs Dobby.. there is light at the end of the tunnel hun, as A gradually starts getting older, his immunity will be great & gight off lots of nasties, Riley was ill loads for the first yr of his life but very rarely ill now :hugs:

Ooooh lovin that Ring set Gigs


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs how did your last day go? 

I've had a helluva time with food today. I wanted a burger all the way up until an hour before i got des; snacked a little and suddenly a burger just seemed repulsive. I am sooooo hungry right now but basically turned off from all food. And as soon as i eat food i either get sick of it in the middle of eating it, or feel ill afterwards. 

2 week countdown to my scan! I've gone from fear this baby will stick to fear of twins :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

It was alright. A made it through daycare and, while super cranky all afternoon, no fever. We played kickball (kids requested it), watched a movie, had hella junky snacks lol, and we won a competition so the librarian did ice cream then we had free play and day is done. Room is 99% packed up

Thanks ladies I know it gets better but blah it&#8217;d Rough. I would have killed for a partner todsy with my two hours of sleep

Sorry gigs :(. Food is lovely. Lol i&#8217;ll Keep my fxed for a healthy, single pregnancy


----------



## shaescott

Medical talk warning but not bad enough for a spoiler I think

Little update: remember how a few months ago I said that when I go to the bathroom my cervix pushes against my rectal wall and partially blocks it? Well I finally went to the doctor and told her all the stuff about it and it turns out I have a cystocele, my bladder is actually prolapsing and bulging into my vagina which in turn causes the cervix to bulge into the rectum. So she&#8217;s referring me to a urogynecologist. Lovely. I didn&#8217;t have this problem before my rectal prolapse surgery :/

Gigs I&#8217;m sorry about the food aversions mixed with hunger. That really sucks :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh shae I&#8217;m really sorry! :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i hope you can catch up on sleep now that school's out

Shae i am so sorry! What do they think is causing the prolapsing? Is it common to have both bladdder and rectal?


----------



## MissWaiting

So glad I take my bbt looks like I ovulated on cd17 not when I previously thought so af is now due on the 23rd


----------



## gigglebox

Do any of y'all know anything about lactose intolerance? I'm wondering if Levin has it. He was doing fine on milk for about 3.5-4 weeks but we are finishing up week 5 and he's had diarrhea every day, including his crazy blow out this morning where I had to wash EVERYTHING including him in the tub at 6:30am. Is it possible to get an intolerance a month in?

Regardless I'm grabbing some lactose free milk today and will supplement with it to see if anything improves...


----------



## claireybell

Fx not for twins Gigs lol but im sure its a singleton pg.. i Googled about odds for Twins esp if it doesn't run in the family & its like 1/800 or something like that, i was slightly relieved when i read that :haha: eee not long unti lscan though!! 

Shae - do you do lotsa pelvic floors or Kegals as they call them? I had a Cystocele after i had Nuala which occured in Labour & my Bladder dropped down slightly & it blocked my Vag opening, after 3 wks of pelvic floors it lifted back up again, no issues since.. do you have issues or uncomfy with Sex? Hopefully it can be sorted non-surgically hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

I started my new job today so making use of the PC & Google on my lunch break haha i love how quick i can type :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh my gosh Shae I am sorry to hear that!

CB my LO is 13 months now! Times gone by way way to fast lol.

Heres a test from this morning.. looks negative, I feel like I maybe see a shadow but should be darkening if there is anything anyway. So I shall wait for AF. I kept saying I didnt want to be pregnant this summer anyway so I should stop torturing myself lol!
 



Attached Files:







3343F269-6EA9-4B79-B920-A18C2DE197CB.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## claireybell

The time just flies by when you have kiddies.. Are you & hubby gonna be ttc toward the end of the year?


----------



## FutureMrs

We had said after the summer initially but we have been talking about taking a vacation in November so I would prefer not to be pregnant on vacation! But Im scared because you never know how long it might take and I know I dont want a large gap


----------



## claireybell

Did it take you guys very long last time? If you ttc after Nov you'll have a Summer sproglet hehe


----------



## FutureMrs

4 months! So not too bad! Although it seemed awful at the time. Lol Im hoping itll happen quicker this time, hubby really wants a boy so we may try to sway a bit although I have no idea how or if I even think its effective lol


----------



## gigglebox

Future our littles are the same age! That was my fear too, so even though I wasn't suoer thrilled about a winter baby and would have preferred another Spring birthday, we started early just in case it would take as long as it did last time. We also want a smaller age gap this time. 

You could always save up for a nicer vacation and put it off until after delivery... or have vacation as your "babymoon".


----------



## bdb84

:hugs: Shae. Do they suspect you'll need surgery to correct it? 

AFM- I took the kids to the community pool yesterday and we were there for over five hours. Kids all had a blast. Thomas (DS-12) was playing in the deep pool with kiddos his own age and he fell off of a float and some kids fell on top of him causing him to inhale an excess amount of water. He got out of the pool and told me what happened and was done for the day (it was already 5PM at this point). We picked up some dinner on the way home and he had a hard time eating it (never happens). Then he started complaining of chest pains and saying it felt hard to breathe. That eventually turned to him crying saying he couldn't breathe. :( 

So, long story short, I took him to the ER. A fancy name for "chlorine gas inhalation" causing irritation to his chest and airways and he will be hurting for a few days every time he swallows or takes a breath. But thankfully no aspiration into his lungs which was my biggest concern. 

It's always something over here. :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg bdb!!! That is terrifying! I'm glad he'll be ok but what a scare for you both :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Omg Bdb eeek id be having a mini panic aswell.. bless his heart, do u have to keep a close eye on him or anything? Hope the pain passes real quickly for him :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Happy 7wks Gigs for you & your lil tic-tac ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Bdb, that's scary, glad he's ok!!

Gigs, fx for your scan and a single pregnancy. 

Shae, OMG, why didn't they say anything about that earlier? Hopefully a non surgical fix??

As for us, pregnancy is kicking in earlier then with my first one. Fil ist in town and we took a harbor taxi to get back to the his hotel after a bit of a walk. Thank God we had to take separate ferries. As we got out the harbor had a nasty rotten egg smell which made me feel quite sick. We are not ready to tell yet! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pl when do you plan on telling people? Yikes that's so early to be feeling ill! So sorry :(


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, we'll probably start telling around 12 weeks, unless sickness gives it away to some close people ;)


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your sickness has kicked in Instantly Pacific.. bless you, it'll pass quickly in a few wks, i hope they go fast for you :hugs:


----------



## bdb84

Happy 7 weeks, Gig! :cloud9:

I'm dropping DSS off with his mom this evening and the girls off with my parents tomorrow morning, and then Thomas and I are headed up about 4 hours to take him to his annual soccer camp at Texas A&M University. He stays for five days and loves every moment of it. I'm bummed that DH still hasn't returned to town from work. Last year we made a little weekend getaway of it and had such a good time. This time I'll be all alone staying in a hotel room (because I'm not up for an 8 hour round trip in one day).


----------



## gigglebox

Bdb i was thinking of yoir sog today, was he the one with the toe issue? How's he doing? 
Sounds fun! I'm taking my okdest on a little out of town trip this weekend too, just to visit family, but it'll be hust us and i think he'll have a good time being away from toddler and being center of attention. Oooh I love staying in hotels alone! No compromises on what to watch and ordering in! Plus sleeping in <3 course i never get great sleep in a strange bed but i enjoy the alone time.

Lev still had the poops despite lactose free milk :( so it might be a dairy intolerance but it just seems too weird to pop up just one day, plus when I researched everything it "could" be, his symptoms (or rather lack of symptoms) plus his age don't add up. Right now I'm thinking he may just have a gastro bug. Since he is otherwise acting totally normal, doesn't seem to have any cramping pain, and is staying hydrated (plenty of wet diapers), I'm going to play the "wait and see" approach and if this goes on into next week it's dr time. But he is totally fine other the the smelly messy diapers! And even those don't seem to bother him! 

Any good thoughts or prayers or juju sent towards him to get over it soon are appreciated <3


----------



## shaescott

PL sorry about the morning sickness so early on :(

Regarding questions about the cystocele:
-I don&#8217;t regularly do kegels, I find it difficult because I don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m doing them right and I can barely pull inwards at all with those muscles. Ive been trying to do them but I suck at it. 
-Rectal prolapse can be concurrent with bladder prolapse, and the surgery to fix rectal prolapse can sometimes cause other kinds of prolapse in other areas related to pelvic floor muscles. 
-I don&#8217;t know what the recommended treatment will be for me. I need to see a urogynecologist, that&#8217;s all my doctor said. My doc wants to research before referring me because they don&#8217;t know any who are super local, they have to look in the nearby city. They don&#8217;t like referring patients to doctors they don&#8217;t know because they need to know the doctor is good. 
-They didn&#8217;t do anything earlier because I didn&#8217;t tell them earlier. I didn&#8217;t notice the bulge until last week or so, the rest of it I hoped would resolve on it&#8217;s own... but it didn&#8217;t of course.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh forgot to mention! My friend gave my SIL a fetal doppler last pregnancy. I never used it because i was farther along and feeling movement by the time she remembered she had it. Anyway I just picked it up from SIL yesterday and have been attempting to find baby's heartbeat :haha: not expecting anything but I'm going to keep trying!

Also my hair loss is insane. I think I'm developing bald spots near my temples (which happened pp with ds2). My hair volume feels like it's decreased by half. I think you could make a full wig out of the hair in my trash can.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry, I have read but I'm just going back to current page.

Pacific, oh that's crazy your symptoms are here so early. Maybe twins hehe. Okay sorry had to say it :)


Bdb I hope you have a good time. It's hard for me to sleep without DH at least being home with me. 

Gigs I'm sorry Lev has the poops. It doesn't sound like lactose intolerance to me but I cpuld be wrong. Prayers your way.

Oh I really liked having a doppler!! I didn't use it every week but it was nice to use here and then. It's so amazing hearing their lil heartbeat.

Shae a PT I work with told me to go see her if i had urinary incontinence postpartum. Maybe see about a PT referral. Oh firgot to mention she said she specialized in that issue. In any case it's worth a shot before surgery imo.

Oh man gigs that really is shit about the hair loss. 


AFM been a bit busy past couple days. The drive to VA was gorgeous! I'll take driving the countyside or mountains over city traffic any day.

V is ransitioning to sippy very well. I plan to do all sippy cups tomorrow. Then wait a few wees to try to ween from pacifier. She only uses it for naps or bedtime. It's really going to suck at first I think.

Started getting cm Wednesday so I'll probably O around the 20th. I'm thinking of using mindset I'm PUPO to help me not think too much in tww. Yeah like that will happen :rofl:

Not much else to say but happy Friday!


----------



## nyxnw

Fluek I weaned my son quickly on the pacifier by cutting a whole in the top. Worst mistake ever lol. He catches on quick so once he realized it wouldnt work like usual he threw a fit. I tried to give him a regular on, but he didnt even want to try anymore after his favorite stopped working properly haha. We were miserable that whole day, but got back to normal quickly. 

AFM currently 4dpo decided im going to test everyday until :bfp:. Nice amiunt of cramping and cm which are both irregular, but we shall see.
 



Attached Files:







D1CBB32F-6F27-4810-89B5-D4DAA3F0E6B3.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek what is PUPO? Glad you had a nice drive! We drove through Johnson Coty area last time we were through there -- SOOOOOO pretty!!!

Nyx a tester after my own heart :haha: keep 'em coming!


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx hehe well there are pros and cons to any method. I'm thinking try to take away during nap time and then take away at bedtime. We shall see though. Woohoo a POAS addict!! 

Gigs PUPO=pregnant until proven otherwise.

Oh and JC is beautiful. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Jezika

PUPO eh. I like it. 

Nyx Im also loving your early testing.

Gigs yikes about the hair loss. Itll come back though right? And maybe the wig thing could be your next creative project? ;) (my attempt at levity)

PL eesh the early symptoms must suck. Did you have bad nausea last time?

Bdb thats poopie that hubs cant be with you. I always prefer company, but a night alone in a hotel sounds like heaven right now too.

I got my period! Sooo relieved. Its a weird feeling to be happy about it after feeling terrified at the sight of blood for so long (I bled all throughout first tri). 

Whoever asked what my ideal age gap is, the answer is 4-6 years.


----------



## claireybell

Jez we have a 4yr age gap between our 2 atm although its lovely as Riley didnt get jealous etc they&#8217;ll have nothing in common at all really but they are boy/girl aswell so.. Lol :)

Hope you have a lovely time Bdb.. sorry hubs couldnt make it but just take it easy, i would love a quiet hotel break right night, uninterrupted sleeeeeeep hahaaa

Ah Gigs bless you re hair loss.. it will grow back though, try not to get worked up & stressed about it as that will probs make it worse:hugs: 

Nyx love your poas attitude haha i had a beautiful BFN at 4dpo aswell :haha: 

Flueks PUPO - Lol! 

Feel so bad for you Shae, hoping they can sort you out very soon. Will the referral to a Spec come through quickly?


----------



## claireybell

Oh glad your period arrived Jez :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! REAAALLY hope this is your month Fluek, for many reasons but for one, selfishly because i want to ne "bump buds" again :haha:

Jez yay for af's arrival! I find oopsies really show us our desires and clearly you aren't ready for #2 yet so i'm happy for you :) really hope this doesn't subconsciously put a damper on any boom boom time...get some girl!


----------



## nyxnw

Yayyy for AF jez. One of the few times I get to say that on this site haha. 

I think my ideal age gap wouldve been 3-4 years if the idea of starting over didnt make me sick haha. I just cant imagine my son finally getting his independence, potty trained, etc and boom!! Restart button. 

Bell- thank you!! Im trying to keep a cool head because I know in reality I wont see anything until end of next week. 

Afm 5dpo and had some weird stomach pains that woke me up out my sleep. Has anyone else had like a burning sensation in their stomach before? I dont remember it with my first and I know its not an AF symptom for me.
 



Attached Files:







223DA34C-9ABF-4A77-AF7E-971EABDCAC16.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pacificlove

Pregnancy brain is bad this morning.... 

Jez, yay for AF ;)

We were planning on 2 1/2 year age Gap, which we will have almost exactly ;) my brother and I have the same and I love it. 

I am thinking this one is a girl, already symptoms and such....


----------



## claireybell

Are u staying team Yellow again Pacific or finding out this time?


----------



## gigglebox

Nyx i may have line eye but i swear i see something...

PL i was certain Lev was a girl because of my terrible symptoms but nope! Totally surprised me. I'm thrown for a loop this time, once again feeling very different from the last pregnancies, plus this hair thing...per the old wives tale girls steal your beauty so...

A 2 year age gap was what I wanted but i was so afraid it'd take a year again (or longer) we tried early. I'll admit right now I'm terrified of the infant stage again...I know we'll get through it but UGH it's so rough!


----------



## nyxnw

Couple more days and I should get some color. Feeling good about this cycle.
 



Attached Files:







A0A2BAD7-1641-4AFF-A69B-64D0C1607359.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## DobbyForever

I see a shadow on that test


----------



## Flueky88

Jez I'm glad you got AF. I felt confident you would, but I also know how scary it can be to think you might get Bfp at a moment you weren't hoping for one.


Gigs, yes I want to be bump buddies again too. 

I am also not a fan of the newborn phase. I love toddlers and right before starting school. 

As far as old wives tale, you know it could be. I mean they all have a 50/50 chance. V definitely stole my beauty in 1st tri especially. I had pimples like a teenager. Can't use the acne cream either. 


Pacific are you finding out gender this time?? 

Nyx I don't see it yet but still early :)

AFM still waiting for O. I'm thinking around Wednesday so lits of BD this week :)


----------



## pacificlove

I think I want to go team yellow again. Either way, I think we'll be done after this one ....


----------



## nyxnw

Tried to resist the call of my frer, but couldnt. Now i feel like I wasted it ughh.


----------



## claireybell

Dont get disheartened Nyx, the most common implant day is 8dpo & usually gives an oooober faint squinter for 9/10 dpo, if you guys have been happily jiggy your mist than def in with a chance this cycle :) 

Pacific your so good staying team yellow.. im so good not looking at my Harmony report haha im waiting til 20 wks & thats just about my limit :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific well I have a lot of respect for you. I can't and don't want to be team yellow. I like doing the old wives tale while I wait for anatomy scan.

Nyx, ah I'm sorry but seriously you may just be implanting now. Don't give up :)

CB happy 14 weeks abd 2nd tri!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Anyone else&#8217;s babies keep getting mistaken for other gender? I know I shouldn&#8217;t care but it really upsets me that people still think Evie&#8217;s a boy despite being dressed in pink!


----------



## Flueky88

Kit yes!!! She's been all in pink but because she barely had hair she was called a boy. Thsnkfully, her hair is coming in now and it's not been an issue lately.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit people think A is a girl despite his obvious &#8220;boy&#8221; clothes. It&#8217;s his long, curly hair. It doesn&#8217;t annoy me until they add in &#8220;maybe you should cut it it&#8217;s too long/it makes him look like a girl&#8221; like you&#8217;re lucky you&#8217;re blood and if not you better take a hint from my death glare and get to stepping. I will cut his hair when i&#8217;m Good and ready r_r


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, next time just say, "did you just assume my baby's gender?!" Then storm out :haha:

Yup Lev has been called a girl once, but to be fair he was in a "gender neutral" gray outfit. The woman said "she's so cute, it it a girl?" And I said, nope, boy. Then she said "he's so handsome" :roll: like why wouldn you ask first? 

PL kudos for yellow. But I'm not gonna lie, I'm sad because I want to know what you're having :haha: 

Nyx my frer was stark white at 8dpo and barely there at the end of the time limit on 9dpo so...


----------



## nyxnw

kit yes!! My biy gets mistaken all the time and he never wears pink. Ive learned to laugh it off or Ill go mad. 

Thanks ladies I know its still early Im more upset I used one of my frer knowing its early


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol ikr gigs in this area I could totally pull some omg you weren&#8217;t pc?! on them 

Nyx it&#8217;s cool we all do it haha ok not all but I do. But I agree my lines don&#8217;t show up to 9/10dpo if i&#8217;m Lucky

Pl kudos on yellow I just can&#8217;t do it. 36ish weeks is too long to not know

I love watching ____ hunters and seeing what killer homes I could afford on my budget and wishing I had the nuts/legal rights to move because I couldn&#8217;t even afford to rebuy my condo at this point lol I just want a sfh with less trashy families around so A can have friends on a college track not on track to get arrested


----------



## kittykat7210

:rofl: I&#8217;m glad I&#8217;m not the only one! But eves has loads of hair, it does annoy me like how much must she look like a boy if even in all pink she&#8217;s assumed to be a boy :rofl:

How&#8217;s everyone&#8217;s day been?


----------



## DobbyForever

Long lol A learned how to throw tantrums so it&#8217;s been a fun week and i&#8217;m So tired I heard him cry and thought it was a recording on my phone and that I left him in the park and flipped out r_r


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx I think we've all wasted a frer. 

Dobby I used to love looking at all the houses and dream of buying them. 

I lived in government housing and a trailer park. I went to college and have a great job. So neighborhood/environment isn't going to dictate his choices. Encourage him to do well in school, have "good" friends, etc. I'm certainly not a psychologist though. I don't think you were insinuating that all peoples in those environment go down the "wrong" path, but wanted to share my experience.

Sorry he's throwing tantrums now. V throws them bad when I change a diaper or keep her from getting into dog food.

Kit not too bad. I have a somewhat busy week, but it'll be okay. Looking forward to going to pick V up.

Oh I was thinking about you asking about formula, pumping, etc. My pediatrician said V doesn't need formula now. I am finishing up the formula I have though. Not sure if stopping it at 1 y.o. is across the board or because V is so large. 90th percentiles for height, weight, and head circumference.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh i&#8217;m referring to the specific group of tweens in my complex who smoke weed in the parking lot, have sex on top of the school building, and drink by the pool at midnight-2am. I do see how some environments can systematically disadvantage people, but I went to college with kids straight outta Compton/did outreach in Sourh Central so if you are motivated it def won&#8217;t define you

I heard stopping around a year is norm but A doesn&#8217;t eat. I&#8217;m struggling getting him to eat food so he&#8217;s still drinking lots of formula. My friend&#8217;s kid has been off breast milk (she just turned a year) for a couple months. She self weaned and refused the boob and breast, so she just eats real food all day no bm or formula.


----------



## Flueky88

Take a look girls. I didn't test yesterday. We BD Saturday and Sunday. If we keep this up I have a great chance this month :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20180618_155828.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh looks like ovulation is close!!! FX!!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh look at that opk Flueks hehee get in girly eeeee!! 

Omg when Nuala was much smaller people would always think she was a Boy because of her Red hair & then they would say &#8220;my son was Ginger&#8221; ohhhh it used to piss me right off lol! I started buying slap band hairbands for her with bows on haha i felt like Rachel in that episode of Friends :haha: 

I stopped Nualas formula around a Yr but Cows milk made her mega Constipated poor love, shes now on since then Hipp Organic Stage 3 follow on Milk which is soothi g on the tummy, i do debate re-introducing cows Milk but i was chatting with Nualas childminder & she said realistically if shes having yoghurts & cheese, how much Milk really do we generally drink on a daily basis? Not alot.. she eats lotsa dairy so i may not bother with the Cows milk! Nuala will probs stop Follow on formula soon anyway

We picked up our new Car today eeeeee its a VW Touareg 4x4, its a Beast & it fits all 3 carseats in the back, its scary driving it haha i have parking sensors on ALL the time :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Let's see a pic CB!


----------



## pacificlove

Even my parents have said she when referring to L... All because they are thinking of their dog. They also mix up their dogs name with mine all the time. It's the daughter they never had ... Ugh

Lol, dh and I are definitely thinking this one will be pink since I already have some morning sickness. 

Cb, let's see the new car!

I contacted the midwife office and they have room for me. Wohoo, now to call them tomorrow and book the intake appointment! Things getting real!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific get ye self a Ticker :) 

I had to Google a pic of it lol its dark here atm & SO will wonder why im taking pics of the wagon at this time of night haha il upload.. hang fire, its a 2014 plate


----------



## claireybell

Eeeep!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1036385&stc=1&d=1529362102
 



Attached Files:







1F7ABCAE-E7F1-46B5-93CE-BA2C1BC86952.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flueky88

CB nice!! True it is quite late there. I can just imagine his reaction :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh yay cb! I am so jealous! I wonder too how i'll fare going from my little compact sedan to a mini van! I've been driving compact vehicles since i was 16! Just something to get used to i guess...

Fluek yesss girl get some!!!

PL i'm hoping you get whatever gender you are hoping for but i warn symptoms do not equate sex! 

Afm i am really struggling with food recently. I made crab stuffed mushrooms yesterday for fathers day and they were a hit. I had more crab so i made more today for just me and hubby and omg...they were so good at first, but i ate one too many and was/have been nauseous since :( and the thought of them now makes me want to :sick:

My desire for food changes nearly daily the past week and change...so hard to grocery shop like this!


----------



## kittykat7210

Selfish post, apologies in advance,

I have not stopped bleeding yet, that&#8217;s 12 days of bleeding!!! Bright red blood as well :( is there something wrong??


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i would phone your gyn if this is abnormal for you. Could be nothing, could be like a functional cyst or something (harmless but annoying!)


----------



## claireybell

Give your Dr a call Kit, my first proper period after Riley (breastfeeeding aswell) was just awful, massive clots & tons of bleeding or well Over a week but Nualas one was just normal, im sure its ok but it&#8217; ll put your mind at rest :)

We had a Lexus sports cross estate before this VW & that was easy to drive, i just need to get used to the size of the beast haha! Its very nice to drive though, Automatic aswell eee! 

Urghhhh Gigs bless you.. it&#8217;ll be gone before you know it, my sickness with Nuala & this pg sounds like yours, grocery shopping was awful & ive struggled cooking meals aswell, with Riley it was nowhere near as bad! Oooh coukd be girly hehe! I found anything with Potato & grated cheese & tomato were good for my tum :hugs: 

Nyx.. anymore tests today? :)


----------



## Flueky88

Kit I bled for a month when I was a freshman in high school. I had an ovarian cyst. It may be that or could be weird pp period. I think it's worth telling your gyn though.


Gigs sorry for foods turning into aversions. Salt n vinegar chips were my friend in 1st tri. 


AFM BD last night. Wanted to this morning but his side is hurting. Then he felt guilty so that sucks. I told him it was okay, but he still feels bad about it.

Temp still preO phase and had large amount of ewcm this morning. 

Alright V is waking and I need to finish getting ready.


----------



## claireybell

Flueky88 said:


> CB nice!! True it is quite late there. I can just imagine his reaction :rofl:

Flueks he was asking me What are you screen shotting on your phone??! Lol


----------



## nyxnw

I had more frer then I thought so once again my resistance broke down haaha. I swear I see a line, but Im sure its just wishfull thinking. Hopefully Wednesday or Thursday
 



Attached Files:







14937DE5-8C07-4DE6-8E63-0D190E41FA67.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 35


----------



## DobbyForever

There is definitely a line but idk if I see color so not sure if i&#8217;m seeing inden
Flyers fxed
Cb nice car!
Gigs sorry about the food sitch hugs


----------



## gigglebox

Something is catching my eye but might be the dreaded frer indent :( does it have color to it?

Afm i am reeeaaalllyyybstruggling with exhaustion today! Soooo tired omg. 

Fluek did you test again? Are you officially in the tww?

Dobs how is A? How are you enjoying summer vacay so far?


----------



## DobbyForever

He&#8217;s cranky lol but adorbs just beating myself up about the eating, walking, and talking or lack thereof. No real vacations because we have so many court dates I never know what visitation is like or if he&#8217;ll bother. I offered Father&#8217;s Day but he didn&#8217;t even bother to decline so my whole family went on vacation and we could have gone too instead A had no men around on Father&#8217;s Day. Depressing as f**k I cried for like three days about it

This is my last week of daycare so i&#8217;m thinking half days so I can do some stuff or just relax or catch a movie


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs I'm so sorry ex is such a sack. But the more he fcks up the worse he looks so...silver lining. 
I know it's impossible to compare kiddos but don't fret! He's good if he's making sounds. I was reading up on it myself because I've been worrying too heh, but what i've read is to bring it up with the pediatrician if they haven't said their first word by 15 months. He has plenty of time! And walking also has a huge range. Especially if he's getring around crawling or rolling pretty well, he may put off walking. He's still young though. Also, speaking from personal experience and talking to other moms, firstborn sons seem to be slower on developmental milestones in general. But they all even out eventually...


----------



## Flueky88

CB :rofl: 

Nyx I see it! FX it's just early squinter bfp. Cannot wait for your next test :)

Gigs I plan to test around 4 p.m.ish with opk. I'm thinking I'll O today but could be wrong. So tomorrow will most likely be 1dpo.

Sorry for exhaustion. I really dread that as it's not so easy to just let things go when taking care of a child.

Dobby brb


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm sorry you are giving yourself a hard time. They develop on their own time line and I know it's hard not to compare but try not to. He's most likely got some milestones around the corner. 

Also, I think you should do half days. Take time for you. A mani-pedi or movie sounds fun to me. 

That is awful about A and his "dad" on Father's Day. It'll be more evidence against him though in court. Sorry trting to find a silver lining :hugs:

AFM positive opk again. So I'm thinking O today. I'm having O pains on both sides though. DH and I plan to BD tonight. I bet he hopes I get a temp spike so we have a night of rest tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs I know. Just the not eating sucks because in two months it&#8217;s back to daycare and they have made it clear he is expected to eat the toddler food and they will not keep doing purees. I know a lot can change in 2 months but uhcticyo

It&#8217;s hard because my mom is back now so she wants to see him and it&#8217;s so much energy to drive there from her house and staying home sucks because it&#8217;s easier here

Yeah court things will get sorted by the school year I hope

Loving your bd timing so fxed


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry about As dad... Screw him! 

Oh man, I am 6 weeks along and exhaustion is kicking my butt, food aversion, etc... Not fun. Hubby on the other hand is really stepping up, taking L so I can rest. Love me my man!
In other news, requisition for bloodwork is done (go any day now), ultrasound is booked as well as first midwife appointment! I feel like I have accomplished a lot today. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I started giving V tiny bites of food we are eating. I still give her pureeds...... that's a convienence thing and i wabt her to have a bit more teeth. She can chew pretty well though. Good luck :)

Seriously, if your mom is out for summer break too then I don't see why she can't stop at your place. 

Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with my timing too. Now just to get temp rise tomorrow hopefully.

Pacific glad DH is really stepping up. When is your ultrasound?


----------



## DobbyForever

She would but I like being here. Cleaner. I don&#8217;t have to clean. The dogs get to play outside. A has more space to move around. And my stepdad usually takes him for a jog and I catch a nap then.

But daycare is prepaid and I know I should take advantage of it/get my money&#8217;s worth

Pl yay! That&#8217;s great. And excited to head how the blood work comes back and your u/s

Fluek i&#8217;m Glad to hear you still offer purees. I feel better knowing i&#8217;m Not the only one doing it.

Yeah the restraining order is so nice but it&#8217;s not permanent yet but once we have that hearing if I am granted the ro it is a huge win for A&#8217;s safety


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby whoops I misunderstand. Well I say if she and step dad doesn't mind I'd stay with her some over the summer. This week, just enjoy sone you time. You certainly deserve it :)

Glad I could make you feel better about pureeds.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo yeah they don&#8217;t i&#8217;ve Been here a week Haha I just feel bad because she has four bedrooms and my older brother came home for the summer (he usually doesn&#8217;t but he has to study for his board exam) so when A and I sleepover it means one of the twins sleeps on the floor on an inflatable mattress in his twins&#8217; room :(. Which he likes but it&#8217;s not comfy

But the nice thing is traffic is reverse so driving him to daycare in the morning is easy enough


----------



## Jezika

Ah sorry to all the tired and nauseous preggers out there. Itll pass before you know it and second tri will bring all that (supposed) renewed energy.

PL cant believe how strong you are not wanting to find out sex! Id especially want to know if I had a hunch. A friend of mine was SO shocked to get the complete opposite of what she felt it would be, but I guess the shock is kind of neat too. My bff whos preg decided not to find out and Im so annoyed haha. Im trying to subtly change her mind by showing her all the baby clothes Id pass into her, because obv she wont take the super girly ones unless she knows.

Speaking of gender/sex (ha), yes KitKat, people think Tilly is a boy a LOT. Even when shes draped in pink. Its just annoying because youd think a sweater with giant pink hearts would sway them even just slightly to girl, not the other way. Baffling. 

Nyx - cant wait to see more tests!

Gigs while Im here I was gonna say I saw your pic on IG the other day of the grass growing through some leaves and was AMAZED. 

Dobs is definitely take advantage of the daycare. And re: walking, talking and eating, so many babies I know have not walked by 12 months (Tilly walked consistently at 13), and the talking thing I believe is totes normal. I was worried too but paed was fine with like mama and dada by a year. Shes recently started saying a tonne of words too. As for food, ahhh food issues are always concerning but definitely also common from what I hear. Some kids are just difficult eaters and as parents we worry, but they all generally grow up fine. Im sure youve said something about BLW in the past? Cant remember. Anyway hugs, youre such a hero I swear.


----------



## Jezika

Oh tantrums. My goodness. Tilly tantrums if I do anything in the kitchen, so I bought her a learning tower so now she just splashes around the sink and soaks everything instead. Shes also started throwing a tantrum when I try to put her back in the stroller after being out somwhere. She arches her back and cries and screeeeams and will not let up. I legit carried her all the way home (3km) in my arms last week. Was not happy. Any tips?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, on the tantrum front: L looses his ahit sometimes because daddy left for work or simpler reasons such as " no you can't watch the turtle, it's dinner time" or when he wants to drink water from our glass instead of his cup. The worst ones are the ones where he wants to get picked up but he also doesn't want to get picked up. Generally I don't let him win, sometimes I do have to give him a few minutes of quiet time in his crib for my sanity and his. When I do get him even if he's still crying, he is consoled the moment I get him. My life won't be controlled by a toddler.;) 

Flueky, ultrasound is July 6, followed by mw appointment on the 10th. 

Dobs: don't stress about the milestones. They hit them when they are ready. I recently saw a baby having a wobbly walk at 14 months, his mom said he'd only just started! As for words: while you think he's not speaking much now, one day he'll blurt half a dozen words out. Seriously!
My kid... I thought he didn't know many words until I realized that he is picking up two languages, understands both but he will insist on using whichever word is easier to say for any given thing. He'll say "toe" 19 times and please me with "teh"(the actual word is zeh) once. But a lot of his words have only recently become very clear and is all of a sudden picking up one word after another.
Biting our behinds too, he recently heard "sh!t" and has happily turned it into "It" when it pleases him. Dh was in the ferry lineup and some teens where talking smack not far. When they reached 30 seconds of swearing and L kept saying "it ... It" dh gave them a talking about young impressionable children around! Hahaha

Sorry about the ramble...


----------



## Flueky88

Jez I'm in the "I'm the parent and in control camp". Well most of the time. I think giving in promotes bad behaviours and makes it harder for them in life to deal with unfavorable circumstances. I try to tell her why I'm not allowing her to do something and let her cry. I do stay with her and try to hold her to help her calm down.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh my temp went up ever so slightly, no fertile mucus, and I had o pains last night around 8 I believe. So I'm calling it 1dpo today. BD the past 4 days so no matter what we get an A for effort :rofl: I'm going to believe I'm PUPO. I'll probably test next Friday or Saturday :)


----------



## nyxnw

possibly something here. First blue dye thats shown anything out of the three i used, but still blue dye.
 



Attached Files:







C456230B-7205-4CB3-A7D4-E98311587C3A.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx I see that! If that's in time limit I'm thinking early bfp!


----------



## nyxnw

Flueky88 said:


> Nyx I see that! If that's in time limit I'm thinking early bfp!

Showed up in the first 3 minutes. Trying to stay calm lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Another selfish post (really sorry guys!!) also TMI warning!


Spoiler
I think I have a vaginal prolapse :shock: gah what do I do?? Do I need to see someone like immediately or just whenever?? 

I&#8217;ve also just looked at treatments and it&#8217;s not looking promising, kegals I do every day, I don&#8217;t think I need to lose weight and I don&#8217;t want to get obsessed again, and the only other option looks to be surgery, but I&#8217;m scared as I want another baby soon :cry:


----------



## nyxnw

Its going to be a long day
 



Attached Files:







D3AF7036-A45E-418B-8AD1-0493E7CEB260.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## gigglebox

Kit I would call your doctor immediately even if it's not an emergency on account of if you need treatment that takes time, prolonging it will keep pushing back your ttc date. It suck to have to put it off but better deal with it before getting pregnant! Also remember internet will always take you to the worse case scenario! So keep calm and make that appointment :hugs:

Nyx I definitely see lines on both of the recent tests!!! So exciting!


----------



## claireybell

Kit def call your Dr & get an urgent apt hun, they&#8217;ll check you & get the ball rolling!! 

Jez, with the buggy, Nuala & Riley did this, i had to force them in & push my knee against their stonach/chest to hold them in, not hard but enough to force them in, they will not beat me haha i just refuse to carry her :haha: 

Ooooh nyx i need to check the pic out my dark kitchen .. brb


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx I'm pretty sure I see it on your pink dye as well. How exciting!!!

Kit call your dr. Better to do surgery now instead of when you are fixing to ttc.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh Jez also I always feed Lev on the go 'cause he pulks that crap too in his car seat. Right now I just give him a bottle but I will start giving hin snacks soon (like puffs) since recently he has proven he will not choke himself by stuffing his face anymore.


----------



## Cppeace

Nyx yep definitely see light line on the pink dye one!


----------



## nyxnw

Took my last cheapie and its definitely there!
 



Attached Files:







5B82A8CB-4926-4CE0-B8C7-DC63FFE57468.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you. I hope you are testing tomorrow.


AFM opk is negative. I'm calling it official that I'm 1dpo.


----------



## Cppeace

yep for sure. Congrats!


----------



## nyxnw

Thanks!! And yes Ill probably test until day of AF just because Im still in shock lol. 

Good luck on your tww fluek Ill be cheering you on!


----------



## Jezika

Nyx thats definitely a line! Huge congrats!

Re: stroller tantrums, Im not against letting her cry, she just was in SO much distress when it first happened that I took her out after five minutes. She was contorting and hurting herself and everyone around me mustve thought I was abusing her. Earlier this week I warned my mum about it and she was like well if she cries for half an hour, so be it, and her even she gave up after ten minutes and got her out. Luckily she was totally fine this morning when I put her back in, and then cried and resisted the second time but was fine afterwards (shed sometimes protest in the past, but would be over it as soon as we started moving... the sustained tantrum and fighting is very recent). I dont mind putting her in a carrier its just really hot for that right now.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace it looks as if it's 2dpo for you. I see you bd on O day so you have a chance :)

Thanks nyx!! I hope you have frer tomorrow


----------



## wookie130

Woohoo, congrats, Nyx!

Fluek- Good luck! Your timing was excellent!

PL- Huge congrats! I loved being on team green this last time. It was such an adrenaline rush, and the best surprise I've ever had.


----------



## claireybell

Nyx its def there on the other 2 tests & i just seen this one ahhhhh thats a positive there!!! Congrats my lovely!! Bet u wish u had them Frer now Lol! Will u be buying more?? Heheee ;)


----------



## claireybell

Happy 1dpo Flueks :) 

Hey Wooks & Cpeace :wave: 

Riley lost his first tooth today, hes so chiffed with himself haha! Tooth Fairy tonight hehe


----------



## Cppeace

thanks fleuks 
Hi cb

I had to override ff as they were marking cd 15 as ovulation day when no big temp rise and continued fertile cm. So I dunno If it's correct but cd 17 seems more logical and more my norm. :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Nyx congrats! I didn&#8217;t even have to zoom in on that last one! :bfp:

Kitty I would tell your doctor ASAP. Mine was a bit annoyed that I didn&#8217;t tell her when it first started happening lol. 

Selfish updates on me per usual:

My phone battery is failing but luckily I had phone insurance so they&#8217;ve mailed me a new phone (same model) and I just gotta transfer the SIM card and stuff like that. 

My mom is concerned I could have hypermobile Ehlers Danlos syndrome and that&#8217;s why I keep getting prolapses. I do meet enough of the criteria of symptoms but you also need either a family history or joint dislocations. I&#8217;ve never had a dislocation. My dad also meets the criteria though, and he thinks his dad may have as well, so it&#8217;s possible my dad has it and I got it from him. Unfortunately there&#8217;s no test for hypermobile ehlers danlos. Other forms have genetic tests but they haven&#8217;t pinpointed the genes that cause this form. It&#8217;s also the mildest form so it&#8217;s a bit less important lol. So it&#8217;s really up to my doctor to make an educated guess.


----------



## nyxnw

A friend of mine brought me these. Doesnt get more official
 



Attached Files:







D6D5993A-530B-4C64-8207-D6FA1417581B.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh wow nyx congrats!! I&#8217;ve never seen a digi be so sensitive before?!!


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie how is summet vaca treating you?


CB ah how neat!! I bet he was excited. I was always scared:rofl: but not of tooth fairy.

Cppeace I wonder if tomorrow's temp would make ff change it's mind. Anywho, looking forward to end of tww.

Shae I really don't know anything about that disease process, but it is odd at your age to have the prolapses. 

Kit have you rang your dr??

Nyx you've got me so excited to test. I may break down at 9dpo next Thursday....


----------



## nyxnw

kittykat7210 said:


> Oh wow nyx congrats!! Ive never seen a digi be so sensitive before?!!

Me either


----------



## Flueky88

Also I was feeling really pretty the other day which is rare for me.


Also so I don't feel so vain here is my Victoria!
 



Attached Files:







A8XI5k07-1802180798.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10









20180620_193421.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kittykat7210

You look great Flueks!! And V looks so adorable in her Minnie Mouse PJs! 

But yeh I&#8217;ve got an appointment at 10.30am tomorrow to access me! Hoping they just tell me I&#8217;m fine and it&#8217;s normal!


----------



## Cppeace

Fleuks I added 3 future temps above 98 and it left it cd 15. It's because my whole cycle has been way higher than normal. In fact only 1 temp was below my last coverline from last month. 
:shrug:
Nice pics :)


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace hmm maybe from being so hot this summer it's causing your pre O temps to be higher. Well I disagree with Ff about CD15.

Anyways how have you been doing lately?

Kit I'm glad you have an appt in the morning. 

Thank you, she loves her Minnie Mouse!


----------



## bdb84

Hey everyone! Sorry I've been a bit MIA lately. The house is pure chaos when DSS is here and then I had to get DS off to soccer camp. He's back from that as of two hours ago. I'm ready for a bit of normalcy around here.

Congrats nyx! 

Flueky- You're beautiful! 

I'm not sure what all else.. I had a ton to catch up on :blush:

AFM- creeping up on 17 weeks already and I'm starting to feel itty bitty thumps daily now :cloud9:


----------



## Cppeace

I figure that has to be what it is but last year june july or august was nothing like this one on my charts so :shrug:
Overall ok. My incubator eggs didn't hatch for some reason but have a broody hen on some. Plus Gucy is setting but not sure her eggs were fertile. She has another few days before due so we shall see. 
otherwise same old life here.


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp what are you hatching? Breeds? We have a lot of mixed ducklings right now. 9 total and still some broodies sitting but not on nearly as many eggs. 

Shae i hope you don't run across any more issues. Are you having surgery? 

Fluek that is a very pretty photo of you! And ong your little bug is so cute <3

Nyx congrats!!! I can't judge in testing since i always keep on way after the first positive. 

Bdb i always feel so uncomfortable when my schedule is altered, even if it's to be on vacation or something fun. The normalcy always makes me feel better.

1 week until my appointment! I'm excited but of course also nervous.


----------



## Cppeace

My mix is for a chicken meat breeding project Light Brahma x with dark cornish or White rock or Delaware. Should be getting white Dorkings when the breeder has some to sell me, expensive buggers. Gucy and her companions Bonnie and Clyde are Pilgrim geese.


----------



## pacificlove

Nyx, congrats!! Looks like there will be a number of us due around the same time again! Woot!!

Cpp, I always open up unhatched eggs to see when and why they didn't make it. Candle first to make sure they are really dead and carefully peel away some shell until I find my answer. 

Gigs, I am keeping my fingers crossed for a good appointment for you!


----------



## Cppeace

yeah I was never one for egg-topses. I candle just before lock down and that point had three moving in shell. None hatched so :shrug:
Was my first time doing chickens, hatched ducks over 90% same incubator.


----------



## pacificlove

Cpp, could be a lot of factors for late death. Genetics, drowning, etc


----------



## gigglebox

My goose is a fail mom. Had 13 eggs, 100% fertility, and only 2 made it to hatch and she killed them both. She kicked out 3-5 eggs early and the rest were DIS, after eggtopsy looked about 17-23 days along. No idea what happened but after her killing babies for the second season and it taking 7-8 weeks to break her broody she will no longer be allowed to sit, the nut job!

Cpp did you use the same protocol? I think chickens require much less humidity, for example.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hey ldies just popping in to say hello! Ive been following your posts as always! Seems to be a cluster of :bfp: with you all! Yay!! 

Thank you so much for all your replies re: my jaw stuff. I think gigs asked if it was heriditory? This has always been my worst fear (my mum and did were completely normal. unfortunately when I asked my surgeon he just said its who you are, like having brown eyes or blue, youre children could inherit your jawline or their fathers etc I can totally move past my teenage years and forget it, but its since having children and watching them get older that all my fears and anxiety have come to the surface, if I could guarantee they dont have it, Id be fine! Anyway enough negativity..

Hows all our pregnant ladies coping?
Gigs will you have an u/s at ur appt? 

CB- are you finding out gender? I so saying blue for you after that bug shot! .. aw my eldest Lucy is desperate to loose a tooth, she told her friends at school she lost her back tooth so she could follow the crowd :haha:

Went to Peppa Pig world yesterday with my two youngest (Daisy 4, and Ella 20 months) loved it had lots of fun! My 4 year old dragged me on the new rollercoasters, she laughed her head off whilst I screamed the whole way, shes fearless! 

Pic of mum & dad and me as a buba
 



Attached Files:







5936F7F5-24C4-4DAE-9849-E89C5360513B.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Happy 8 weeks Gigs  

Keeps hey hun! Your brave doing the mini rollercoasters at Paultons haha i felt so dizzy when we took Riley when he was 3, he hated it Lol! Not long left now eeeee bet you getting excited hehe! Riley had been nursing his wobbly tooth for about 4/5 months haha & then he got all upset when i said i bet it'll fall out tomorrow (and it did) he got all upset bless him.. he thought it was going to hurt aww

Bdb awww mini bubba kicks how lovely, my Placenta is Anterior so im not expecting any early movement but u never know.. 

Nyx nothing beats a Digi woop!! 

Cpeace i reckon your Ov day was cd17 like you say going by CM.. 

Lovely pics Fleuks <3

We will be finding out the Sex at the 20 wk scan eee


----------



## nyxnw

Thanks everyone again! Still a little in disbelief, but so much more at peace now. Heres my progress test. Turned out the free bought the fast action ones so it wasnt the same at the early testers :sad: but i did still get a line on them

Gigs thats rotten luck with your goose. Hopefully next time you get some babies

Bdb I cant wait until I can feel this little one move. I start feeling my son around15 weeks so i have my finfees crossed fornthe same. 

Fluek love your hair
 



Attached Files:







7C990341-B36A-4CD7-BEAC-6349B31BD655.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## DobbyForever

So sleepy

Nyx congrats! Definitely nothing like digital confirmation 

Peace sorry about the eggs :(

Gigs stoked for your appointment in a week. Woot! 

Fluek agreed lovely picture and V is taking after you, I can definitely see your features side by side 

Bdb yay for kicks! I had an anterior placenta as well and tbh I feel like I was cheated out of moments :(. But I did get them here and there and loved it

Shae =\. Seems like it&#8217;s been a rough year for you. I really hope you get answers so you can get done relief hugs

Keeps glad you checked in and are having fun with your girls!

PL I swear you had a ticker but i&#8217;m tired lol

Afm same poop different day just waiting on A to wake up so we can go to daycare for a few hours so I can go fix my files at home before lunch. Bought A a pool for his birthday and caved and gave it to him early and he loves it. Also got him the vtech sports shot and vtech smart wheels. Those I will not cave and give early. Hoping I can convince his grandparents to get him some duplo/blocks and puzzles

I&#8217;ve also decided that for my 30th birthday i&#8217;m Going to see freaking orcas. I think 3 is old enough to understand not to run around a boat/appreciate their beauty


----------



## DobbyForever

Super progression! Looking good!

Also all this testing I have test envy lol I went to Walmart to buy a pump for A&#8217;s pool and I got all nostalgic over all the times I went there and would buy 50-60 tests at a time :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

I was able to get proper crosshairs by putting a guess temp in cd 16 and changing from research to advanced. If I leave cd 16 blankit won't mark it but gives me this message "Ovulation couldn't be pinpointed. It could have happened between cd10 and 19"
Mhhmmm lol

I got the humidity and temp close as I could from recommendations from byc and normal sites. I ran low humidity until lock down and even then it wasn't above 48%. I figure it just wasn't stable enough as it liked to swing between 97 and 101 (but did so for ducks too) Was early eggs as well. They'd only been laying a few weeks. 
Hopefully the white rock hen hatches them well. Of the 3 breeds white rock isn't who I expected to go broody first lol.

Gucy tries to be a mom every year. She is great about tending her nest. I think she would be a great mom but things keep happening. First year she was laying, eggs weren't fertile. 2nd year she chose a spot to lay and brood them that got flooded a few days before they were due. This year it a decent spot and she's brooding great but all the first eggs I cracked to check fertility weren't fertile. She had a long laying season this time laying almost 30 eggs and I checked number 20 and it was iffy so could be fertile. So I gave her back number 21 and left her with the 7 eggs more she laid. Goose eggs are generally 28-34 days I believe so I think they are around day 28 now. We shall see.


----------



## pacificlove

Cpp, sounds like your temperature was the issue with that hatch. Eggs can take the lower temps for a bit (although that will delay your hatch), but the high temps are deadly. 
Your goose sounds like mine... Last year she laid in a spot that would have got her killed at night and it was her first year. This year she had about 24 eggs (from her friend as well I think) and she slowly destroyed the eggs over 5 weeks. 

Dobs, lol on giving the presents early. We've done that too. L loves his building blocks, don't be surprised if he only wants to destroy your towers for the next couple of months. L now has enough fine motor skills that he can stack 5 or 6 wooden blocks on top of each other. 
I should really get on with putting a ticker on my signature ;) hint taken...


----------



## bdb84

Dobs- 50-60 tests at a time?? :haha:

Gig- I'm looking forward to your first appointment! That's so exciting.

I had my 16 week appointment this morning. Baby was crazy active and kept kicking the doppler while he was trying to get the heart rate. :cloud9: He is bringing me in at 18 weeks for my gender scan so yay for getting either a confirmation that this baby is really a girl, or finding out that the other sonographer was off base :lol: Either way, I cannot wait!


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb oh 2 more weeks to confirm gender!! Woohoo. I'm glad appt went well.

Cppeace glad you "talked" some sense into FF. It tried to mark Monday as O day so I temporarily adjusted Mondays temp up some. After I temp tomorrow I'll probably adjust back down as I should get CH tomorrow.

Dobby I remember those days! Oh and it's hard sometimes waiting to give a present. He can use the pool now so I really don't blame you at all.

Oh and I think your plan for your 30th is wonderful.

Thank you! She has bits of us both. She's my cutie though.

Gigs, thank you. It feels like tbe month has went fast. I'm so excited for your appt :)

I remember that crazy goose eatìng them. I think J told us about a chi mom eating her pup too.

Nyx great progression!! Oh and thank you!

CB thank you. Oh that's so funny about Riley! I actually had my brother pull my loose ones out. I was too chicken.

Keeps lovely pic! I can't believe baby boy will be here in under 2 month snow!!.


AFM temp was up this morning. FF tried to say I Od CD 17 instead of 18. Ugh silly FF.

Had health screening at DHs work today. Feels silly as I had a physical 3 weeks ago.


----------



## claireybell

Bdb yay for another scan hehe!!!


----------



## nyxnw

Dobby 40-50!! I maxed at 20 with this baby and I think im over shooting by a couple and that wasnt all at once lol. I bow at your testing feet. 

Bdb whoot whoot for your scan!! I love ultrasound so much. Sad you only get a couple or have to pay. 


Im gettting more comfortable as I see my progression lines. First scan on the 24th of july so they can date this little one. Soo excited. Going to be a long month.
 



Attached Files:







BC2111AB-7CC2-44D8-A4D9-DA06242893DE.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## claireybell

Progression looking good Nyx ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Great progression nyx, congratulations!

I am lurking but nothing of use to add to the conversation.


----------



## claireybell

hows the sickness Gigs... hope u not feeling to rough with it


----------



## claireybell

Is your scan next week??


----------



## gigglebox

Thought illness was letting up but hit hard this morning after i ate buffalo wings for breakfast :haha: i only had a couple, so was simultaneously still really hungry and feeling like i was going to puke. Had some cereal and felt/feel a little better. Still a little queasy though.

Scan is Thursday ^_^ still trying to find hb with the doppler but no luck. I can definitely feel my uterus growing (i can feel it laying down) so I'm pretty confident all is growing ok in there. Just hope it's healthy!


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx your line is progressing well!!

Gigs even though it's 3rd baby it's still too early for doppler, but I'll probably be a mad woman and try too early. I didn't get mine until after 16 weeks with V. I caved and ordered it off amazon. I would only listen max once a week though.

Also I hate being hungry and nauseated. When does your sickness usually go away?

AFM had to put FF on resaerch mode to make me 3dpo. Otherwise it thinks I'm 4dpo. Which I know isn't right.

On another note. I'm thinking I Od from both ovaries as I felt O pains on O day from both sides about 4 hours after my last positive opk.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm well I didn't have sickness at all with ds1. Ds2 I had it immediately and it didn't go away until maybe 13-14 weeks? I can't remember. I am definitely noticing nausea this time but I am also thankful it's not as bad as it was last time -- then I was spending a lot of my time during thw day just laying down waiting for the nausea to pass. I also had quite a few headaches and I haven't had any with this pregnancy yet, thank God! 

Fluek are you thinking a twin possibility?! Or maybe just double the chances one will stick ;)


----------



## claireybell

Glad your sickness isnt bad bad Gigs.. im sure babe is cooking nicely in there :) i could feel my uterus laying down aswell from around 8/9 wks aswell:) 

Im borrowing my friends doppler i caved haha il be seeing her on Monday, il probs use it until i start feeling a good bit of movement! 

Dbl the eggs Flueks & dbl the implant chances hehe! Feeling real good vibes this cycle for you


----------



## nyxnw

I didnt get morning sickness with ny son and oraying so hard that it doesnt hit me with thisnone. Fx for you gigs 

Bell doppler definitely saved me first pregnancy too. I was so paranoid all the time lol. Cant wait until I can hear this little ines. 

Do twins run in your family fluek? 

Nothing exciting for me still tracking progression
 



Attached Files:







03D4ADB4-0446-40BE-9980-042FAB6295C4.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs hmm so who knows when sickness will pass. I'm glad it's not as severe though. Oh I hope I don't get migraines my next go rpund. They were awful and tylenol did not fix.

I'm hoping just a double chance of one sticking. I don't want twins, but would love them and manage it. I think twins is more feasible with 1st pregnancy, but that's my opinion.

CB I think you should do doppler now, well Monday that is :) hehe

Thank you, feeling positive about it too. I'm eager for Thursday as I think I'll test then.

Nyx twins do not run in my family. I did read taller and/or overweight women have higher chance (nit a huge one) of twins. Hoping I get one sticky bean though.

Great progression!!

AFM the strangest thing happened this morning. I took my vitex on empty stomach as always. Gave V her sippy and stood up and had very forceful reflux/vomit. I know progesterone relaxes your muscle between stomach and esophagus, but I've never had that happen. I don't have reflux unless I've overate or am pregnant. I'm only 4dpo though so just have to wait...


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I almost forgot. I had a dream I started AF. I normally dream of bfps in tww but get AF. So here's hooing dreaming of AF means bfp on the way :rofl:


----------



## bdb84

Nyx- great progression! 

Flu- All of my crossables are crossed for you this cycle. 

AFM- My brother and SIL (and 5 of their 6 kiddos) came up to visit yesterday. I only get to see them once or twice a year so the kids and I were overjoyed to visit. Even though it's my ex's weekend with the kiddos, he gave up a day with them so they could all spend the night with their cousins. He knows their time together is very limited. I'll be picking the kids up from my parents' around noon to take them to their dad's. 

Missing DH right now. That past two weeks he's been working 3 hours away. He came home for 24 hours last weekend and then got sent right back out, so we are going on two weeks with just one day together. I cannot wait until he gets home, but he isn't sure when that will be. Could be Monday, could be later in the week. :(


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek eee i hope it's all a good sign!!!

Bdb sorry you're missing hubs :( hope you two get some lovely alone time when he returns.

Afm been so anxious recently about my health...have felt pretty crappy today, like woozy brain and just run down and then it hit me -- DUH, i'm freaking pregnant! I was all concerned about feeling foggy and didn't even acknowledge the most logical explanation for it :dohh:

So we're supposed to run arrands and possibly get a new dishwasher (fx!) but a tractor trailer just had an accident literally in front of our house so we're waiting to leave. Hoping he's ok, looks like he was going to fast and trying to avoid hitting a car coming onto the road; avoided the car but smashed into a tree.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks gigs! I know this early it's not pregnancy symptoms but it's still fun to read into things sometimes.

Sorry for preggo brain. I'm sure being pregnant and having 2 LOs make it a bit more exhausting.

I hope I don't jynx anything but is Lev sleeping better?

Woot woot for getting a new dishwasher. I do hope evetything is alright with the wreck. Well as well as things can get in a wreck.

Bdb that was very kind of your ex to let them have time with family. 

I hope your DH gets to come and stay home soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs things he saw the hospital helicopters so that's never a good sign :( i was in the shower when they cane but also saw the ambulances leave at a normal pace -- also not a good sign but hopefully anyone injured were in the heli's and will be OK. Also not a good sign is energency crews are still on the scene and the road is closed; been a couple hours now or close to it. It's hard to tell exactly what's going on because we have trees between our vantage point and the road. 

Lev is not sleeping through the night. He does every now and again but i'd say 85% of the time he's up once, 10% he's up twice, and the rest is about split between waking up 3+ times and sleeping through the night. I was more or less used to it but between that and waking up to pee a bunch and hormones or whatever i just feel so derpy-brained recently. 

Anyway.

Symptom spotting/testing can be fun! Who knows how long it'll be until you get to try again!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg y'all I am about to lose my shit! I have a paint class tonight out of the house and at a restaurant. Well first of all I lost the painting sample, and ended up re-doing the damn thing only to realize the sample was already at the restaurant (I had put it there so people could sign up). Anyway one person signed up online, and 4 signed ip directly at the restaurant. The person who signed up with me cancelled about an hour before class. Well here I am, all set up and class was scheduled to start 13 minutes ago and NO ONE IS FUCKING HERE. I'm all set up sitting at the table alone sipping on a diet coke like a loser :rofl: :cry: 

I can only imagine what the other patrons are thinking and how sad this will be when I end up just packing all this shit back up and leaving -.-


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs oh no!! That does sound like he was hurt pretty bad. Praying for him or maybe her.

I'm sorry your class hasn't shown up :hugs: maybe they are fashionably late.


OMG I've reached a new level. I ordered cb weeks estimator off amazon UK site. I just really love the weeks estimator. I have one but now I can theoretically test all the way to 3+ whenever I get a bfp. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Yup all no shows. I am self medicating with sushi though so feeling better!

Fluek look at you!!! I miss those things. Ya know i never did see 2+, only got 2-3 and now they're off the market again :roll: oh well i will live vicariously through you! Haha


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry about the class. Is the restaurant still paying you for your time?
Hopefully the drivers in the accident will be ok, although from the sounds of it, it does sound pretty serious. :(

Preggo brain, I mine is definitely kicking in earlier too. That and sickness and exhaustion. I have about 20 minutes left until my new "normal time to fall asleep on the couch". 
Oh, and eating makes me feel sick if it's just slightly too much, same if I drink water on an empty stomach.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs sushi sounds wonderful right now :) I'm sorry they were all no shows. Did you get a new dishwasher?

I know I was really sad I only had one :rofl: I think it's crazy they were pulled. I waited I think a couple days past 5 weeks and got 3+ with V. I didn't want to freak out if I got 2-3 at exactly 5 weeks. Hope I can use them this cycle :)

Oh I found out the wondfos I have are a bad batch so the past coupke months have been dodgy tests and not chemicals. I'm a bit disappointed as I'd never had any issue in the past with them, but relieved I wasn't having chmicals. 


V woke up a bit before 3 and then I had a hard time falling back to sleep. Ugh... I think I'll take nap since she's napping right now.


----------



## gigglebox

Nope, I get nothing out of classes like that. The bartender did give me think drink free since she felt bad for me so...also it was a diet pepsi, not coke, so i'm gkad she paid for it. Not sure i would have got it had i known (i am a diet coke snob). 

Ugh your early symptoms sound miserable. I love water! I have some as soon as i get up usually. I would be quite sad if it made me ill!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Gigs thats stinky that noone showed up for your class, their loss at the end of the day not yours! Haha coke cola snob :haha: I actually hate Pepsi, its tooooo sweet for me eurghh! 

What day are you thinking if testing Flueks? 

Ah Bdb hope hubs gets some decent shifts soon so you can have to time together :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Love reading all your updates just tired

I never got a 3+ they were always pulled when I was preggo and even though I was supposedly beyond the threshold still got 2-3 so oh well

Gigs that&#8217;s poop but glad you made a night of it.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. I am going to set up a ckass here in the studio soon, always so mich better that way.

Never left for the dishwasher as the road was closed for a really long time, but a out to go now. Fx!


----------



## TexasRider

Oooo Gigs- yay On the dishwasher. Word of advice- buy the most expensive one you can afford. Ive bought both a super cheap one and the top of my budget one. The cheap one didnt last but a few years and the rack started rusting where the plastic broke on it. So when we remodeled i got rid of it and bought a new one. the expensive one i got is awesome- its so quiet you can barely hear it run and it cleans great! Just my 2 cents..

Congrats to the latest bfp! 

Afm summer is here and thank God my sisters wedding is over. It was last night and sooo pretty. I got a virus or something though cause I started puking about 1 hour into the reception and by the time I got home I was running a 101 fever and couldnt stop puking. I had to stay till it was over though so I could help my mom clean up and pack up what we brought in etc... turns out my sister got the same virus cause she started puking around midnight and still hasnt stopped. Of course she drank lots more alcohol and not much food but since its a fever too Im leaning towards virus. So shes at the airport getting ready for her honey moon and is sicker than a dog... poor thing. 

I packed up all my old baby clothes and took them to a charity and when we clean out the shop again I will get rid of the last of my baby gear. I mean Im mostly ok with getting rid of it. I know it needs to go. Its just sad cause its like so final giving it all away. 

I will try and post more often. I do read everyday and try to keep up but it doesnt always work out. Love all you guys!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs now I don't like diet drinks but I do prefer coke over pepsi. Pepsi seems too sweet to me. DH prefers pepsi over coke. Although we pretty much never have sodas at the house. 

Good luck getting a dishwasher. We got ours 2 years ago. It's a GE brand with slate finish. I love slate!! It doesn't get as dirty as stainless steel.

Oh having the class at your place will be nice,a lot easier on you.

CB woot another Coke girl! Haha. 

I'm going to test Thursday. The non bad batch of wondfos expire next month and I've only used one of 20. I'll be 9dpo Thursday. 


Dobby I think I recall you ordered off ebay but they were the plan digitals?

Are you enjoying break so far?

Tex I'm sorry you are letting go of that part of your life. :hugs:

Sorry you were sick at the wedding. Yuck. Although your sis getting it sounds like karma bit her on the ass. Okay, sorry I'm mean....


Just pop in when you can.


----------



## nyxnw

Dropping in quickly to say hey and show todays progressionz only one test left :sad:

Went to my friends suprise baby shower whoch was so sweet and gave her my present that I made her. 

Now to take a nap
 



Attached Files:







23A04D8C-4ED7-4FB5-8924-66FCC7AE00A2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 16









B4146D6B-1F3E-42E5-957A-59B5CAF086EA.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 13


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed that pepsi is way too sweet!

Tex :hugs: will you be preventing now or just not actively trying? Funny story, a friend of mine (not a close friend) was actively trying for 3.5 years. Well about 16 weeks ago she was fertile, but also had the flu. She went ahead and dtd anyway and lo and behold got pregnant that cycle :dohh: pretty wild. Anyway just being sick made me think of that. Really sorry you're ill; those tummy viruses are so brutal. And your sister...karma? :haha: JUST KIDDING. Ugh too bad they can't postpone.

Nyx great progression and OMG THAT HIPPO!!! That is amazing! Do you sell these? If so I may need to pm you...


----------



## TexasRider

We will be more like NTNP.


----------



## claireybell

Loving test progression Nyx hehe! Wow that hippo is awesome, you talented gal, i live knitted animals <3 

:hugs: Tex I second what Gigs has said, will you guys be just not actively trying? Could be the less stress you need! friends of ours were in the same position as you & your hubs, they stopped & like withing 6 months of just generally dtd she was pg, 7 yr age gap but their daughter is 4 now :) its always hard giving away baby clothes.. hugs my lovely .. sorry to hear you & your sister are poorly, fx it passed real quickly xx 

Eeeeee for Thursday testung Flueks hehe! 

Cb digi wks estimators are everywhere in uk, i buyed the dbl pack with this pg but got the 3+ max reading at just 5 wks lol so i gave the other test to my friend :) 

Its the beginning of a mini heatwave here atm, uhh! I can cope ok but Nuala struggling to sleep comfortable at night bless her :( they both have a fan in their bedrooms but she still stirs..


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx beautiful progression and your hippo is lovely!! I have no talent for things like that so that's amazing :)

CB yes it's only 4 days but feeling like an eternity right now. I think I'll be pretty busy with work this week so hopefully it passes sooner.

I'm glad they still sell them somewhere but I'm aggravated I can't buy in US. There was ebay bht it was gping to cost me more. Then I wondered if the test was expired on ebay.

Poor Nuala. I hope it cools dpwn soon or she adjusts better.


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, sorry about giving away baby stuff. You never know what will happen. 

This is a coke household too


----------



## shaescott

Been reading but not commenting as much, whoops :coffee:

Popping in to say that I also prefer coke over Pepsi, and agree that Pepsi is too sweet. I don&#8217;t drink diet soda, so I wouldn&#8217;t know about that. 

Gigs I&#8217;m sorry nobody showed to your paint class. I would&#8217;ve come :) we have free ones at my college (student activities pays for it) and when they email about a new one it fills up in minutes, it&#8217;s hard to get a spot in them. I&#8217;ve never gone to one just because I&#8217;ve never seen the email early enough. Do you know if the person in the crash was okay? Did you get more updates on it? 

Nyx gorgeous progression. Was it you who made the knitted hippo? It was sooo cute!

Dobs I feel like I keep forgetting to comment on your posts, it&#8217;s not on purpose I swear, I love seeing your updates. Love the orca idea btw, I love whale watches. We have humpbacks here. My only concern is if the seas are rocky. My last whale watch was very turbulent and a few people on board puked, including my mom. I&#8217;m surprised I didn&#8217;t, I was sitting outside staring at fixed points in the clouds cuz there wasn&#8217;t any land left, feeling like I would throw up any second. However, most people on board were relatively okay, so if you&#8217;re the average I assume you&#8217;d be fine. Id love to see orcas on a whale watch. Once on a cruise I saw dolphins jumping beside our ship as we were leaving the port. It was awesome. Dolphins are probably my favorite animal. 

Tex I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re dealing with the pain of acceptance of quitting TTC. It must be hard, I can&#8217;t imagine. I&#8217;m so glad you have your little girl. Also I&#8217;m sorry people got sick at the wedding. Even though your sister was a bridezilla, everyone deserves a happy wedding day and honeymoon (unless they&#8217;re like murderers or kidnappers etc, which I assume she is not).

Flukes I&#8217;m super excited to see your tests!

I also wish they would keep the weeks estimator tests. I don&#8217;t see why they don&#8217;t just update them to say 3-4 instead of 1-2, or just explain on the instructions that they mean weeks after conception, not weeks pregnant. It&#8217;s not their fault if people don&#8217;t read the instructions :shrug:

ETA: CB, sorry Nuala isn&#8217;t dealing well with the heat. I can relate to that, I can&#8217;t stand heat waves.


----------



## Breeaa

Just popping in to say wow! I cant believe CB is almost 15 weeks and Gigs is already 8!! 

Also congrats Pacific! Another team yellow! I wish hubby wouldve been ok with it again. It was so fun not knowing. Fun knowing too though. So excited for you! 

Congrats to nyx too! 

Good luck to everybody testing soon!


----------



## TexasRider

Shae- the only people that i know of that got sick were me and my sister. Although i think hers could have possibly just been too much alcohol and not enough food. I had a virus. Running fever and all. I am finally feeling better now after sleeping most of the day away. Trying to gradually eat solid food. I just ate some white rice and i hope it stays down. Its the only thing that looks appealing.


----------



## nyxnw

Thanks everyone one last test tomorrow and im done...i think haha

Gigs yes I sell them and other little animals.

Flueks waiting impatiently to see your tests! So i can only imagine how your feeling. 

I prefer Dr. pepper over any other dark soda, and I was so let down when the cb week digitals disappeared. At least now I know why.


----------



## gigglebox

I think the weeks were taken away not just because 1-2 vs 3-4 weeks display, but also because people were flipping out when they hit three weeks for example and still saw 2-3. Plus i imagine hook effect had some women flipping out...

I had a dream i found one last frer under my sink and took it. First it got very dark lines but too close together, then it went blank and a message popped up the test was broken. 

Nyx I'll have to message you when I figure out what theme my friend's nursery is going to be. But i flippin' love that hippo! 

Oh shae never heard anything about the accident and can't find any info online. 

Also we did not find a dishwasher in our budget -.-


----------



## claireybell

Can Amazon not import them? That being said it&#8217;ll probs cost & arm n leg euhh!! 

Breea hope you & your family are well & pg is going smoothly for you <3 

Flueks fx wk with work goes quickly until testing day hehe! 

Just sunbathing in garden atm whilst i can still lay on my front lol soon it&#8217;ll be very difficult.. its aching my lower back doing so though :-/


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you! I think if they put from ovulation on box and instructions that would be ideal, because unless you O on or around CD14 saying 3 to 4 weeks could be way off. Eh, but people skim over and read what they want. I do believe instructions mentioned from O. I'm just the weird person who like a to read instructions.

Anyhow, how's your break going? Any updates on your prolapse?

Brea thank you. How are you?

Nyx looking forward to your test. Yes, I wish I could know right now! I don't like testing before 9dpo and even that is early for me. If I test early it's usually 11 or 12dpo.

Gigs I wasn't sure if hook effected the digis. That's intriguing.

I love strange preggo dreams.. well usually. 

Sorry about the dishwasher. Maybe there will be a sale soon??

AFM nothing really going on symptom wise. 3 more days til testing though :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB I had to go to amazon uk site to order them. It was $17 for a 2 pk and that's including shipping. It really wasnt that bad, IMO. 

Enjoy your sunbathing :) I really hated when I couldn't sleep on my back anymore. We have a new bed so maybe my hips won't hurt as bad this next time.


----------



## bdb84

Hey, ladies. 

DH came home last night :cloud9: We think he'll be in town until the 2nd. That also happens to be my next scan date, but I won't complain. I'm just thankful for a full week with him working a normal schedule. 

DSS comes back tomorrow evening and we will have him through Sunday. Thankfully DH will be here to help during evening and night hours now, so it shouldn't be as stressful.

Speaking of dishwashers, when mine goes out I'd like another of whatever I have. :haha: I have no idea what kind it is (too lazy to get up right now), but it was already in the house when we bought from the previous homeowner and has never given us a single issue in the 11 years we've been here. Same with our fridge! It was left in the house and we've been using it all this time without any issue. 

I am a diet soda fiend! Diet Dr. Pepper is my preference followed by Diet Coke. But I'll drink any diet soda. I like them all.


----------



## gigglebox

I have a samsung and i have to say, my samsung products are junk. We also have a dvd player that is on the fritz and for some reason samsung players aren't compatible with the hulu ap. It will work, but certain commercials crash the app and you have to close and reopen it. We pretty much exclusively use the xbox now, dvd player has become obsolete in our house.

LADIESSSSS!!! I found baby's heartbeat on the doppler! I heard it for about 10 second then leaned over to grab my phone to record it and count beats and i lost hb and couldn't find it again :dohh: at least i heard it! I mean i had no real doubts there's no baby in there but it was pretty cool hearing it to hear it ya know? Not for reassurance necessarily.

Kit are you lurking? How are things?


----------



## claireybell

Well my sunbathing lasted all of 10 mins as Nuala woke from her nap pfffft she onky went for an hr .. ohhhh well! 

Did u order them digis recently Flueks? Did they take long to arrive/or still waiting.. 

Ah amazing Gigs not jel haha! I couldn&#8217;t pick up the doppler today, im collecting it on Weds now! 

Bdb how lovely :) hope you have a nice couple of eves planned together :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Oh we have a Beko dishwasher, slimline one, cant fault them really, we&#8217;ve had 2, this one we have now is 3/4 yrs old & our old one was given to us & was a few yrs old already & died a few yrs ago which is when we got our new one, cant fault the cleaning though, we use Fairy fel tabs, awesome!


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb awesome news about DH coming home :)

Also happy 17 weeks! Your bext scan is it next week?

Gigs I bought a Samsung washer and dryer years ago. The dryer has been fine, but the washer has been less than desired. I had to get a new motherboard immediately. It was free due to warranty. Also, in December the washer drum came out of alignment and destroyed a lot of components. We have borrowed a spare from FIL for the time being. In short, I'm also unhappy with Samsung appliances. 

Woohoo on hearing the heartbeat :happydance:

CB sorry sunbathing was cut short. 

I orded them Saturday evening and to arrive the 3rd of July so a little over a week. Pretty amazing if you ask me.

Ah poo you aren't getting the doppler til Wednesday.

I've never heard of those brands, must be an English or European brand.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs omggg yay for heartbeat!!! When&#8217;s your scan? I&#8217;m totally gonna invest in a Doppler when I&#8217;m pregnant, eeee!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, Tag for finding the heartbeat! When is your scan again?

Bdb, awesome that you and hubby get some time together.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek sorry samsung has also sucked for you :/

Scan is Thursday 

Cb feels like you were just postibg pics of snow outside your house :haha: it's blowing my mind we're 6 months out from Christmas again! What i really like doing is shopping early however it's impossible with kids! Their interests change so dang fast! Des is super into Cars right now but in 6 months, who knows?!


----------



## claireybell

Thats crappy about Samsung washing machine Flueks, we have one, we got it 2016 & its been fab.. Samsung are usually pretty good! When the drum went funky & destroyed components did they replace it under warranty? 

Eee 2 more days until Gigs Scan & Flueks testing hehee its all exciting!! 

Weird you should ssy about the Snowy pics gigs as i were only looking back on my phone yesterday thinking how fast thats gone, it was crazy weather though, it snowed & literally 4 wks later it was boiling hot & we were having a bbq as we told a couple of close friends that we were expecting baby no3 lol

Is your scan AM or PM?

Riley loves watching &#8216;Cars 3&#8217; but LOVES anything Batman & the Joker atm! Nuala likes to play with his boys toys haha i dont think i have a girly girl with her.. but then she pushes her baby doll around in her tiny push chair which is too cute to watch <3 But they change their minds like the weather haha!


----------



## claireybell

Oh do or have any of you ladies seen the tv series &#8216;The Affair&#8217; ? Season 4 starts on Sky Atlantic this evening omg i cant wait :haha: if you havent seen them, season 1 will have u hooked! Lotsa sex in the first season but the storylines great & it follows on until season 2-3! Eeeee!!! Had to share Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Scan is in the am, don't worry i'll post pics as soon as i can!

Cb i JUST saw that show advertised on hulu (a tv app) and i said to hubby "how do you make an entire series out of that?" :haha: but if you recommend it i may have to check it out!

Ugh feeling like &#128169; this morning. Yet another night of horrible sleep, thank you Levin -.- i think he was in discomfort though, poor guy. Super squirmy...i ended up giving him tylenol and he slept after that. Still i was up to pee and now super blah feeling and bloated gahhhh


----------



## bdb84

Gigs- Yay for hearing the hb! :cloud9: I bet you have a huge weight lifted after that. My doppler was my best friend before my second trimester. 

Flueky- My scan is next Monday morning. Then I'll know for sure if this baby is a girl and I can stop second guessing. I'm so ready to begin buying. <3 

We have so many kids that the idea of Christmas shopping now is incredibly appealing. :haha: We do a 4 gift exchange with each kiddo- something you want, something you need, something to wear, and something to read- along with a Santa gift for each child. Thomas (12) stopped believing last year but we still get him one, of course. When I just had two kiddos, I bought like a wild woman. Each kiddo receiving 10+ gifts. I was excessive. Now that we have more kids and less space I've narrowed it down to that 4 gift exchange and it has really made the kids more grateful and I am able to be more thoughtful for each gift.


----------



## Jezika

Bdb - thats sounds like a nice way to do Christmas gifts. Even so, thats a lot of work! I struggle to even figure out a single gift for one person.

Flueks and Gigs, Im also eagerly anticipating your testing and scan in a few days yay

Nyx - I also love and am so impressed by your hippo! Would love to see pics of your other stuff

Gigs - ah I was wondering about the person in the car accident too. So weird you couldnt find anything about it online

Cb - argh I used to hate the heatwaves in the UK. Nothing worse than that sticky sleep even with a fan. At least most places have AC in Canada. When we didnt, though, Id fill a balloon with water, freeze it, bust it out of the balloon, put it in a bowl big enough to hold its melted volume and place it in front of the fan. Apparently thats proven to help with cooling. The balloon idea is also good for keeping pets cool, which I found out when my cats started licking the massive ice ball. 

Also re: The Affair, I liked the first two seasons but I found the last one just got confusing and weird and tbh I didnt find the main characters particularly convincingly three dimensional or likeable, but it was okay. Was it here that someone mentioned The Letdown on Netflix? Im finding that quite funny, obv because related to motherhood.

Pl - sorry youre still feeling sick. You were totally fine with Logan in first tri, right? 

Breea - how are yooou!?

I wonder how M+S and Green are doing.


----------



## Jezika

In other news Im going to try to treat my hand eczema with breastmilk. Some studies have found it works as well as 1% hydrocortisone on baby eczema so Im hoping it will have a similar effect on adult eczema.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi!

Jez- how funny you and and I appear?! 

Huge congrats to pacific, gigs, and cb!!!! I'm sure I missed some preggers since I only went back a couple of pages. 

Hope all is well with everyone. 
Aaaaannnndddd of course this is the time for the kids to wake up! 
Catch up more later.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, we've had really good luck with essential oils on Logan's eczema. Lavender has been a godsend! It takes the itch away and finally gave him a chance to heal. We also use lavender oil on mosquito bites (and any other bug bite), sunburn, burns, etc. And it's fantastic! Speeds up the healing amazingly!

No, I definitely had morning sickness with L too. But it went away the day I hit 12 weeks. It just didn't start quite this early! I am looking forward to 20+ weeks as I'll be past sickness and high in energy again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- sorry you've been sick. The only thing that worked for me sometimes was the prescribed medicine. Nothing else worked so I just dealt with it. It's horrible but hopefully you have all the energy you had with L! I remember you super busy when you were pregnant.


----------



## claireybell

Mrs G sooooo lovely to hear from you :) how are those gawjus boys of yours?? Troublesome twosome :haha: 

Yeah def give it a watch Gigs, i agree with Jez though season 3 was abit hit n miss but the first 2 were fab & i was addicted lol plys Joshua Jackson is in it.. hum ding shaaaaawing hahaa!

Nothing really worked with my sickness either, just found spuds & cheese helped fill me up abit & took edge off but generally felt crap until 11-12wks.. 

Eeeep for upcoming scans girls :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey green!! Haven&#8217;t seen you for ages!! How are the boys?

Sorry you&#8217;re feeling crap gigs, not fun! 

Jez be careful with hydrocortisone cream, use it too much and your skin can thin quite badly! You also shouldn&#8217;t ever use it for longer than a week (sorry, medical family often comes with unsolicited medical advice :rofl:) 


As for me, had my appointment, have got a minor prolapse but they won&#8217;t do anything! Just got to hope it doesn&#8217;t get worse I suppose :shrug:


----------



## nyxnw

Life been hectic the last few days. Finally able to pop on. Today was a little tense for me because it was AF day. Even though I promised myself not to buy another test I did lol, but it was only 88 cents and it made me feel a lot better.


----------



## Flueky88

CB it wasn't under warranty any longer. I'd had it for 7 years. Ah well. I do love my samsung galaxy though.

Thank you, I'm looking forward to it as well. Testing that is.

I can only imagine how soon their preferences change. I had a hard time picking out gifts for my nephew's birthday as I wasn't sure of what all he was into now.

Haven't seen the affair. As dumb as it may sound, I don't think DH would want me to watch something like that. He's come a ling way but his ex hurt him with cheating. He used to worry about me but he learned to trust me that I wasn't like her.

Gigs less than 24 hrs!! Woohoo I'm soo excited for you :)

I hope you sleep better tonight.

Bdb I like your gift ideal. I'm looking forward to your scan Monday.

Jez, thank you.

Okay onto next page as my memory is shit today....


----------



## Flueky88

Jez hope it works for your eczema.

Well hello greenie! I have missed you. Hope you, DH, and the boys are well.

Pacific sorry your sickness is so bad this time.

Kitty i guess they recommended extra kegels?? I'm glad it's not severe enough for surgery.

Nyx I call ttc foul. Taking a test and not posting it :rofl:

AFM hectic day but fun. I heard from our director I was doing a great job so I'm very relieved to hear that.


I'm wavering between feeling confident about this cycle or how could I believe it could happen so soon. Trying to have positive thoughts. May be hokey(sp?) but it certainly can't hurt. 

Nit much symotom wise. Typical constipation, bloated, gassy feelings. Some mild cramping which can happen with af of bfp. Haven't been real moody yet but that's usually worst closer to AF. 

Not much else to report here :)


----------



## gigglebox

Well take it from me, symptoms don't mean too much! I am hopeful for you :) and not sure what clock you're going by but my scan is about 38 hours away (not that I'm counting;) )

I am over today. Des is annoying the crap out of me...i'm sure it's a combination of him being 6 and me being pregnant, but i hit a point when he was play screaming and des was crying and i'm like here hubs, you take over and i just escaped to bed. Like i'm legit in bed already. About to do some retail therapy (getting a new purse). 

Hi Green! How are things? Are you still doing the jewelry stuff? Still kicking around ttc idea? Fluek i meant to ask, are you hoping for a girl or boy this time?

Kit boo sorry they can't do anything :/ did they say if it's ok to ttc?

Nyx let's see that test!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs.........damn my brain is fried. Less than 48 was in my brain but my fingers put 24. Whoops! As symptoms go, you are so right. People can have all the symptoms in the workd and Af show and none but get bfp.

I'm sorry it's been a rough day. Glad DH stepped up to the plate for you. Will have to share your new purse.

I'm hoping for a boy as I'm worried DH won't want to ttc #3 with possibly 3 girls :rofl: I'll definitely be hapoy with a healthy boy or girl though. I do want a momma's boy though. V is becoming a daddy's girl although she was all about me this morning.


----------



## gigglebox

lol don't worry, they definitely flip flop! I will say Des prefers me at this point...so i feel extremely guilty, like right now, when I don't want to be around him...oh well, we'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## Breeaa

Jezika said:


> Breea - how are yooou!?

Im good! 25 weeks now. This pregnancy has been so easy, so far! Last time I suffered from bad SPD. I feel great aside from bad bad acid reflux. There was a scare with my placenta where I was sent to see a MFM, but he says it shouldnt cause any problems so Im not stressing over it. Almost done with my baby checklist! Only have a few big things left to buy, and some clothes. :happydance: Its going by so fast and Im sad to think this is our last. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs that gives me some hope. I was definitely a daddy's girl, but I chose to live with mom after the divorce. It was the strangest thing, but I don't think my life would have turned out as well if I'd chosen to live with dad.

Don't feel guilty. Sometimes we all just want to be left alone and pregnancy hormones can amplify these feelings.

Breaa awesome news from MFM. Can't believe you are almost 3rd tri.

AFM had a good temp spike. It may mean nothing, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## shaescott

Whoever mentioned the lavender oil for mosquito bites, bless your soul. I have one between my toes that was driving me nuts and I had a blend with lavender oil as the first ingredient that someone gave me and you know I slathered that stuff all over my toe. It definitely helped, so thank you. 

Breeaa wow 25 weeks! Congrats!

Don&#8217;t remember if I mentioned this yet so sorry if I did lol. Have any of you ladies seen The Incredibles 2? I love the first movie from when I was younger so I went with SO to see it opening night, the theater was all adults and it was great. Just saw it with my little sister and my dad yesterday afternoon. I love it, the Jack-Jack moments are my favorite scenes! I can&#8217;t imagine trying to raise a kid who can burst into flames, shoot lasers from his eyes, go to an alternate dimension to hide from me... that would be insane. 

Still haven&#8217;t got referred to a urogyno, my mom and my NP both don&#8217;t know any so they gotta research and all. My mom wants me to go to Boston because big city docs see more variety I guess. It&#8217;s over an hour away and I hate driving in cities. It&#8217;s bad enough for me to go to Worcester (the nearest city) which is 30 minutes away, city traffic there bugs me enough, I don&#8217;t need Boston traffic, idk if I can handle that crap. But there&#8217;s only 1 female urogynecologist at UMass Medical Center in Worcester (where I got my rectal prolapse surgery) and she has bad reviews. There&#8217;s a ton of them in Boston. I did a little research of my own lol. 

If I go to Boston, I&#8217;m 100% finding one of those cool hippy or ethnic restaurants you can only find in huge cities, like ones with poke bowls and cool stuff like that. My college is technically in a city, Nashua is the second largest city in NH, but it&#8217;s not like a big city. Worcester is bigger than Nashua I think, but still no poke bowls. I really want a poke bowl, can you tell?

If it doesn&#8217;t have a subway/underground/metro/tube/whatever you call it, it ain&#8217;t a big city to me. Worcester doesn&#8217;t have a subway. Just buses. Nashua has buses. Though I guess that&#8217;s not a fair standard cuz it&#8217;s hard to build an underground train system lol so maybe not all big cities have those. I know Boston and NYC do (though I&#8217;ve never been to NYC). So do Chicago, London, Madrid, and Barcelona. I loved the tube in London for some reason. 

Sorry for the selfish ramble


----------



## nyxnw

I love the incredibles! My family dressed up as the infredibles last year for halloween. I still have been able to sneak out and see the movie. Hopefully soon. 

I got a positive and a negative beautiful lines on test. Im posting it Im postinf it lol. Bad part is I have a yeast infection that came out of no where ugghhh just shoot me. I mever had one with my son, but apparently their common in pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







443585B9-3421-4E6A-A2C0-EE76E4656FEB.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

Nuala & Riley def go through their phases of being Mummy/Daddys boy/girl.. Nuala is all me atm & it&#8217;s annoying lol

Afm picked up the doppler this morning & found hb almost straight away :) 152 bpm i was sat there smiling away to myself haha! 

Hope you can get something sorted to be looked at Shae & get the cystosele looked at :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Nyx im just getting over my yeast infection, i only get them in pg aswell, its hot here atm & thats mainly to blame with my very fitted undies no doubt #eyeroll - love the test pics :)


----------



## gigglebox

Wonderful progression nyx! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:
Ugh sorry ladies about the infections :( sounds miserable 

Shae i'm with you, a city ain't big unless it has a metro! Or at the very least a TON of public parking garages but they are all full -- the signature of a big city lol. My big city favorite treat is bubble tea :)

Cb yay for hb!!!

Oh yes I really wnat to see i2 (like really badly) but will either have to wait 2 weeks until MIL is back in town to watch Lev while we take Des OR we may just wait for it to come out on redbox.

Ugh i was walking around with Lev outside and his shoe came off. I picked it up and it had duck crap all over it :sick: now my hands smells like crap and no matter how many times i wash it I can't get rid of the smell -.-


----------



## claireybell

Have u tried anything with lemons or fresh chopped lemons to try & rub on your hands Gigs ? May eliminate the stench .. bless ye your sensitive tum atm


----------



## shaescott

Gigs they have bubble tea at my local Ninety-Nine restaurant. Not sure if it&#8217;s franchise-wide. Sorry about the duck poo :( duck tried to autocorrect to something else, whoops...

CB yay for finding the heartbeat fast! 

Nyx awesome tests! 

Don&#8217;t remember who loved them, but I just saw an ad on Facebook that the Nacho Fries are returning to Taco Bell! I thought of you guys when I saw it!


----------



## Jezika

Shae - lol @ f*** poo. Your phone must be very liberal. Mine corrects the f word to duck all the time and its infuriating.

Gigs - I cant even imagine the smell of duck poo but Im hoping its not as bad as dog poo. Lemon sounds like s good idea. Or vinegar? Vinegar does everything.

Breea - cant believe youre so far along! Am I right in thinking you have three other LOs or is it two? Im so bad, I always rely on signatures.

Kitty - I totally agree re: hydrocortisone. I used it five years ago when I didnt know better, and even though it worked, it completely thinner and ruined my skin. I actually lost parts of my finger print because of it, strangely. Plus the eczema just came back anyway. Hence Im trying breastmilk. My friends cleared up after years of agony once she did TCM teas. Shes been eczema free for nearly a year now. But my breastmilk is easier and cheaper so Ill try that first ha.

Fluek - I think based on how many people who took a long time to get a bfp first time around got a bfp very quickly with the next baby, Im very hopeful for you!

Yep totes forgot everything else.


----------



## claireybell

Have u tried coconut oil for the Eczema? Has helped my nephews loads..

F*** poop Shae hahaaa love it!!


----------



## claireybell

Yes Vinegar may work for the poop smell Gigs as Jez has also said :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I use by vinegar for everything!!! DH isa mechanic a I always throw a splash in his laundry. I also used to use a splash in the boys laundry for the spit up smell but luckily that's over with... it's also an antibacterial. So I clean with it too. 

Jez- I've also heard good things about coconut oil for eczema!

Flu- how long have you been trying again? Sorry, still catching up. 

I can't believe there so many preggers! How exciting! Who is the farthest along? Bre?

Shae- how is school going for you?


AFM- were all good here! Still doing the jewelery gigs. Still thinking about ttc at the end of the year. We're still trying to decide where we'll move too though. Just visited my sister in Montana and it was beautiful but DH isn't set on it. So we're still doing research on different states. We have to stay until Jan though so we have plenty of time. 
Boys are 18 months old and so crazy. Huge personalities. One is super calm and relaxed. And the other is loud and aggressive and gets on my last nerve 58857885 times a day.


----------



## shaescott

Green I finished my first year on May 4th. My GPA for the year was 3.59 I believe. Just finished getting in my clinical requirements, still gotta buy scrubs for fall. It&#8217;s all very exciting :)

I can&#8217;t believe the twins are 18 months already! Geez this thread is immortal :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx looking good! Sorry about infection.

Shae well I hope you can get it sorted soon. I don't like metro areas. Waaay too big for me. I did like Indianapolis but would never want to live there.

I'd like to see I2 but will most likely wait until it comes out on blu-ray.

CB great news on doppler!!

Gigs of that's disgusting. I can't imagine with the sensitive nose while pregnant. Hope one of the remedies helped.

G2g V is crying after falling asleep


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I'm pretty sure it was gigs who loved the nacho fries.


Jez thank you. I'm hoping I'm lucky like that too :)

Greenie vinegar is a good cleaner. Sone people don't like the smell but I do. I also love the smell of bleach, chlorine pools. 

No worries it's a lot to catch up on. I've been trying essentially since February. We weren't trying really hard til this month though. 

Oh I've heard it's beautiful in Wyoming, Montana, etc. I'd love to see them one day. It is so hard to believe they are 18 months and so cute they have their own personality :)

Shae do you have to wear white scrubs? 

Oh and yes this thread haa been going for quite awhile. I'm glad it's slowed down a bit as I can't keep up with 6+ pages a day.

AFM I'm thinking V had a nightmare. She is in bed, awake, but calm. It's not like her to just cry out all of a sudden. 

Today was super busy at work, but I still love my new job. I don't dread going into work. I hate leaving V and DH in the mornings but it makes my time with them all the sweeter. Maybe I'll win the lottery one day :rofl: I haven't played since early April. I had no call visits so I felt extra lucky and won $30 after spending $8. Not a huge amount but a gain is a gain :)

Symptoms not much going on. Have one pimple at the moment. I don't typically break out at this point of my cycle. 

Test day is tomorrow and I'm not expecting anything yet.

Oh and gigs I'm super excited for tomorrow for you!!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks thank god no white scrubs. Our school uses royal blue scrubs. They have to be bought from a specific local store though :(


----------



## gigglebox

YAY nacho fries!!! Thanks for letting me know. I don't have "real" tv so don't see commercials much. I hope the fries are here too (fx)

For all waiting with bated breath, the poo smell is no more. Fortunately all it took was some chemical free vegan hippy soap I happen to have. Next time I will try the lemon or sage trick...but probably sage because we have two enormous sage plants in the garden. 

Fluek I am excited for your test! I am nervous about my appointment. I am hoping everything is fine and it will finally sink in that I'm pregnant. Right now I am so anxious about my health and a lot of that is just me having pregnancy symptoms but forgetting I'm pregnant, lol. 

Green that makes me think of the sonogram pics of twins when the tech labels one "mild child" abd the other "wild child" instead of twin a & b. 

Shar there is a joint here that specializes in dumplings but also has a fantastic selection of bubble tea, however the place hard to access (on a busy street in the downtown section) so i rarely go. They also opened a king fu tea place but it sucks.


----------



## Cppeace

This thread is ancient for sure lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green, so nice to hear from you! Glad to hear the boys are doing well. 

Gigs, fx for a good scan tomorrow (right?)!! 

I can't remember what else was said...

Dh took L to the doctor on Friday for a regular check up. By Sunday morning, dh was sick but he's finally feeling better. Then today, L is sick. Probably passed on from his daddy. Poor baby even has a high fever tonight. He's barely let go of me today, even took 2 naps on me. Naps on us, are very rare.
I assume this sickness was picked up at the doctor's office.


----------



## claireybell

Its Thursday.... 

Fleuks excited to hear about your test update hehe

Hoping scan goes well this morning Gigs, no doubt it will :) 

Looking forward to all the pic updates eeep!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww pl sorry to hear L's sick :( i hate sick babies but i absolutely love the snuggles! Silver lining. Hope he feels better soon poor guy.

Appointment is in a few hours...ahhhh the nerves! 

FLUEK any tests???!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Well I'm pretty sure I saw something but I couldn't capture it on my phone. I did not use the bad batch of wondfos. I may test later this evening. So I'm inconclusive right now. My temp spiked up again though. I'm feeling like there is a good chance I am pregnant though. 

Very excited for yoi gigs! Happy 9 weeks!!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs so excited for the scan!

Flueks how many dpo are you today?


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhhh Fleuks im very excited to see your tets pic later hun !! 

I was really nervous for my 12wk one aswell Gigs.. u found HB so no doubt all is fab! enjoy ;)


----------



## claireybell

Completely missed your post Pacific, sorry to hear hubs & L have been poorly.. hope you dont come down with anything


----------



## bdb84

Checking in to see when Gig's appointment is?? :) 

Flueky- I'm optimistic for you this cycle. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gigglebox

Saw bub and s/he is measuring spot on :cloud9: but OMG worst u/s ever!!! First of all it was transvag...well she wouldn't turn the screen toward me at first! Hub was there and saw baby first! And she too hb measurement and i still couldn't see :growlmad: then i whipped out my phone and she aaid they ask we not take pics because they give you some, but i wanted a video! I snuck a short one anyway but she already had bub in position, barely saw movement...ugh it was just really unsatisfying. The first scan has always been when it finally hits me I'm pregnant and it just wasn't the same :cry: i am very frustrated. At least i got a little video of his/her heart flickering, thank god or this really would have been a wash for me.

Anyway at least hubby saw, so hoping it sinks in for him at least. I have my next scan and first tri screening at 12 weeks. I am already nervous for that!

Anywho, without further ado...the latest bub!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4238.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek!!! Omg where is this test pic???!!! You are required by b&b law to post a pic regardless of clarity of the line in question!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry about the scan gigs! I would have been pissed off too! Gorgeous scan pic though! 

Flueks we NEED to see this test!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks gigs and CB, L seems better this morning, now just fx that I don't get it too! 

Gigs, yay bubs!! Sorry the ultrasound wasn't what you were looking for.... It's the same here, they won't turn the monitor until the last few minutes, that's also when they allow partners in!


----------



## gigglebox

How annoying! Felt similar to the birth if my first -- i was the last to see him after hubs, parents, and all the hospital staff. It just has that feeling of "being robbed". Like come on, i'm the one carrying this things and having all the crazy ass symptoms! At least give me the benefit of getting to see him(her) first!!! 

I am seething a bit. Sorry y'all.

Like seriously, she didn't even show me the heart beat! I caught a bit on my 5 second recording but no sound -.-


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I'm 9dpo so still early and bbt could mean diddly squat.

CB aww I'm sorry you are nervous. It's hard nit to be sometimes.

Bdb thank you!

Gigs I'm sorry it didn't go well with the tech. I think that was rude. I am glad you saw heartbeat flickering though. Also I'm glad you get another scan at 12 wks.

I can't imagine being tge last to see my baby. I was blessed to hold V briefly before they took her to NICU. 

Sorry I broke bnb law of no test pic :haha:

Pacific L any better? I hope so. I hope your sickness isn't too bad either. Strange they do that. They had the screen faced so both DH and I could see.

Kitty alright, alright 


as requested here it is, I don't see it in photo though prior to bnb upload. I took it in a hurry as I didn't want DH to see my craziness.
 



Attached Files:







20180628_140650.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Flueky88

Fuck!!!!! I just got a bfp on frer!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

It's definitely pink irl!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20180628_143156.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## TexasRider

Damn Flueks thats an awesome line! Congrats lady!

Afm turns out my stomach virus is food poisoning and Ive felt like death for days. I went to the urgent care center Tuesday and they did blood work etc. my white blood cells that take care of bacteria infections was super high....so i got antibiotics and nausea meds. I still have diarrhea and havent eaten proper food in days. They did a pregnancy test at the clinic and it was negative so Im not pregnant. But idk when af is supposed to come. Maybe tmrw? Idk


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Tex! 

Well the dr office tests aren't sensitive. I still hope you get your bfp one day.

Sorry you are experiencing food poisoning. Yuck, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## shaescott

Omg Flueks your gut was right! That&#8217;s a beautiful line, definitely pink, I didn&#8217;t have to zoom or anything! You&#8217;re pregnant, congrats!!! :bfp:


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god yay Flueks!! Super line!!! Ahh I&#8217;m so excited!!! I thought saw a line on the first test but there&#8217;s no denying that frer!


----------



## gigglebox

FLUEK!!!!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: YES I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look at that amazing 9dpo line!!!

Omg I am so happy for you and glad you tested early!

Tex ugh so sorry! Did they test you for hep A? That sounds a bit worse than your run of the mill food poisoning. Actually a friend of oirs just got a 40k settlement because he was one of many in a class action lawsuit because he got hep A from Smoothie King a coupke years back. I would keep your ears out for anything like that from places you've recently eaten at.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Gigs sorry for first u/s wasnt what you wanted exactly, they never did hb at my 12wk one & i was in/out mega quick, but lovely to see baby is growing exactly to date hehe s/he look like their having a chilled time in mummys tum :)

Tex sorry re food poisoning:( do u think your sister had the same or was it mainly alcohol & lack of food related?? So glad you went & got checked though hun :hugs: 

Flueks OMG!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh you said u reckon u were preggers haha amazing, congratulations eeeeep! & i always take pics of tests & leave them on my phone, SO thinks its normal that us girls do it lol! Have u told hubs yet??? <3


----------



## claireybell

Such a clear line for 9dpo aswell :)


----------



## TexasRider

Yes they tested me for Hepatitis. It was negative. 

CB i think you mean congrats to Fluek... lol I am not pregnant


----------



## campn

Hey everyone! Its been forever but I miss you all so much and hope youre all doing wonderful! I havent been on here since forever that I even had to update that Ive read all rules and terms agreements again! 

I cant possibly read all the older threads but Ill try to keep up! Hope everyone is great! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

We are all doing good. Im doing much better although still not perfect, but who is!? Juliette is going to be TWO in September! 

Love you all!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- congrats!!!! I also love the "Fuck" hahaha I think that's how most people feel even when trying. 

Tex- sorry you're sick! Stomach bugs are the worst. And on top of it get a bfn. Sorry. 

Gig- congrats! And sorry for the crappy scan. I know how you feel. Everyone saw Michael before I did. They held him up but then he was gone and I met him 3 days later. 

Pl- sorry about DH and L being sick. We're all sick over here too. Minus DH but he's not home during the week so it doesn't count. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you! I had a good feeling thst correcting my low Vit D would help. Can't say for sure but I'm going with it. 

Kitty yes I thought I was beginning to go mad with line eye. I was embarrassed to post a pic that I saw only test line in. 

Gigs, thank you! I was a tad bit shocked. I felt like I was but at the same time after trying for several months for V. 

I think my 9dpo line is great too. Also glad I tested early. I may save FRER for Saturday and just use a wondfo tomorrow morning. I'm hoping for a proper faint on it tomorrow.

I'm sorry if I stole your thunder today.

CB yup that was me and not Tex :haha: it's okay though. Thanj you! I'm quite pleased with my line.

I tild DH tonight. I'll tell in a bit.

Campn :hugs: I've missed you girl. I'm glad you are better and you guys are doing well. It is soooo hard to believe Juliette will be 2 soon. Did Ben get over his jealously?

Greenie, thank you! Yes it was what came out of my mouth as I was shocked. :haha:


AFM I'm feeling good about this pregnancy and my gut instinct isit's a boy. Maybe I shouldn't be celebrating but the line got pretty dark as time went by. 

I bought DH a video game he'd been wanting. I then taped my yest to the back of the game case. I handed him the bag with the game and said "you even got some bonus content". Totally nerdy but it fits us. He was like, "is this what I think it is? Is that another line?" 

I think he was a bit shocked as well but he's happy and feels he's got super potent swimmers:)


----------



## Flueky88

Here it is dried darker:cloud9: it looks pinker in real life.
 



Attached Files:







20180628_195319.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cppeace

cograts flueky :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Beautiful lines! Cough twins JUST KIDDING ily

Didn&#8217;t read anything else <3


----------



## gigglebox

CAMPN!!! Don't disappear again, we missed you! I am glad to read you are doing better :hugs: your updated profile pic is stunning as always! Ahh 2 years so soon?! Crazy! Are y'all considering #3? Joiiiiinn ussss :haha:

Fluek oh heck no you did not steal my thunder!!! Honestly i was so nervous about my own appointment that being super excited for your test was a welcome distraction. And I am so thrilled for you! Keep that line porn coming! Also i love how you told hubby. 

So i sent a picture of the u/s to FIL and he said "it's a girl!!! I hope" -.- i am still kind of hoping for another boy but time will tell. It's probably a girl :roll:


----------



## shaescott

Hey Dobs, hope you and A are doing well!

Flueks that&#8217;s so crazy that this whole time it was just low vitamin D keeping you from getting pregnant. I&#8217;m so glad you discovered it!

I made an appt with the local OB/GYN (the one in my mom&#8217;s new practice) to get my IUD removed on August 3rd. Just over a month away, it&#8217;s a bit scary to me.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Dobby. :haha: well I dd have O pains from both sides so honestly, I think twins are possible. Would much prefer a singleton though we will manage and be happy regardless.

Campn I seem to remember DH was against ttc 3. Is this still the same? Oh and I forgot to say your pic it's lovely. Our Selena Gomez :)

Gigs, hehe well I'm glad I could be of help and not steal your thunder :rofl: I'm glad you liked how I told him.

I seriously almost text him the pic but was like that's terrible!!!! Ummm I mean no offense if anyone wants to nnounce that way but I like to say somethimg that big in person. I was just so excited though.

I hope to keep line porn coming to the thread :)

You never know on gender. Wgen I announced at FILs with V. They all were guessing boy because he only had grandsons. At our gender reveal it was about half and half though.

Shae I know. I can't say 100% that's why but I definitely believe it was a factor.

Are you scared of pain? Unintentional pregnancy?


----------



## claireybell

TexasRider said:


> Yes they tested me for Hepatitis. It was negative.
> 
> CB i think you mean congrats to Fluek... lol I am not pregnant

I just saw thus sorry Tex lol :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Camps :hugs: 

Missed you girly, hope you & your beautiful family are doing well, yes our tiddlers will be 2 soon its crazy!!! No3 on cards at any point?? ;) 

Looking forward to your next tests Flueks hehee love the nerdy story of telling hubs, very cute. So thrilled for you <3 

Ahh Gigs whether it be Boy/Girl, no3 will be a gawjus addition to your growing familé 

Hey Dobs :) hope you & A are ok my lovely X


----------



## claireybell

Flueks sometimes ov pain from both sides means the bodys gearing up to release the most maturist eggy & its choosing.. Or could be Twins :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks it&#8217;s just a big change to me, switching to a bc that I have to take every day. I&#8217;m a little worried about unintended pregnancy, but not too worried. The odds are in my favor.


----------



## claireybell

You'll be fine Shae, with the combined Pill you can take them at any point of the day as the hormone levels are higher .. its only if u miss more than 3 days in a row that you need to use extra protection for the next week, your cycles will be loads better & if u didnt fancy having a bleed one cycle you can carry onto the next pack with no probs :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB thank you. We bonded over pur love of video games when we first met:) so it felt perfect.

My O pains were the night of O day. I often feel both while I'm working towatds O but this was stronger and noght of O day. Could be nothing though. 

Shae bcp was very effective for. I missed a day here or there. The combo is much more leniant than progesterone only. I had an alarm set to remind myself. I took it in the evenings though. I can understand being afraid of change. I'm not fond of change either.

Line porn in a momemt, I forgot to switch to desktop mode


----------



## Flueky88

Okay here they are. I couldn't help myself. I had to use a frer :rofl: comparing to same amount of "processing" time today's is darker and you can see my IC test line! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20180629_051854.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 7









20180629_055002.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## claireybell

eeee amazing lines there Flueks :) that cheapy strip is totally clear aswell now!!! soooo preggers!

Get a Digi lol


----------



## gigglebox

DEFINITELY darker! And so soon! Eee!!!
And now i've seen your ring on the side, i want to see it on top :haha:

Dobs how is A doing? What have you been doing this summer?


----------



## bdb84

Flueky- :happydance::cloud9::flower: CONGRATULATIONS!! I'm so happy for you!! 

Gigs- Lovely little gummybear baby :cloud9: I can't believe the sonographer wouldn't show you the hb or even much of the scan until the very end. All of the sonographers I have had keep the screen toward them, and the big one turned off, just long enough to confirm a beating heart, and then all the screens come on/face our way for the duration of the ultrasound. 

Tex- I'm sorry you're so ill :hugs: That sounds miserable. 

Shae- I have always had such good 'luck' with bcp. I was not on them for the entirety of my first marriage, but I was before marriage and after and I guess you can say they most definitely did their job. :winkwink: I had an alarm set on my phone to go off at 8:45 every evening and I just kept the pack in my purse to ensure they were always on me even when I was out of the house. 

AFM- I'm starting to get some small semblance of a belly and my confirmation gender scan is in 3 days. I'm so ready to be confident that this baby is indeed a girl.


----------



## gigglebox

How exciting!!! I will be excited too to see what you have brewing in there.

Looks like if i want to know the baby's gender prior to 22 weeks I'll have to book a private scan. Womp womp.


----------



## claireybell

All this chat of gender & confirming babies sex is soooo making me wanna open that email attachment lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Clairey you do you, but I also can&#8217;t wait to know so I kind of want to encourage you! 
If you think you will even be slightly upset with yourself for peeking then don&#8217;t do it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- what are you waiting for?

Flu- that line is getting darker!!! Yay!

Dobs- I second gigs. How are you and A? 

Campn- how are you?!? Hope all is well! Nothing is ever perfect, that's life. 

Soooo.... I think me neighbor (we live in the county and live on the same property but different houses close by each other) is selling drugs. I'm here alone with the boys Monday-Friday and I'm not putting up with this crap. I'm not going to have my family in danger. DH is going to talk to our landlord this weekend. If they are selling, our landlord would know about it. He's very close with him and in and out of their house constantly. I also believe it's only weed. I know both neighbor and landlord smoke. Which I don't care about it. It's legal here and you do you. Just as long as it's not around my family. So I don't think landlord cares he's selling. Ugh. Can't wait to move.


----------



## Flueky88

CB I'll do a plain digi tomorrow or Sunday. I want to experiment and try hook effect with weels estimator. 

I'd say wait until scan. I think it'd be more exciting finding out n that screen than a paper. You do what's right for you though.

Gigs yes I was shocked how much progresion in 15 hours! I'll attach a pic of my ring in a few.

Why do you wait until 22 weeks???

Bdb ahh it'll be the longest 3 days ever I bet. I'm looking forward to confrming gender :)


Greenie thank you. Oh I think one of my neighbors does the same. They had police there 5 weeks ago due leaving 3 very young kids alone. 2 were outside and 1 inside. The one inside was 11 months.....


----------



## Flueky88

Here it is gigs!


AFM I'm already feeling mild queasiness. Did nit set in this early last time.....
 



Attached Files:







20180629_152339.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## campn

I&#8217;m so happy that everyone is still on here! Is J still on here? I no longer see videos of her on YouTube! 

I&#8217;m glad everyone seems to be doing so well! Who is pregnant again!? Congrats to everyone! 

I don&#8217;t think we will have more but never say never! I had the mirena iud but I&#8217;m getting the 10 year copper one so no plans anytime soon but who knows, it can all change oneday. I just started working out with a personal trainer so I don&#8217;t feel like lending my body to anyone now :nope: after gestational diabetes and the scary labor and birth I had with Juliette, I&#8217;m still put off lol. 

Not much going on, my life is still fairly boring. :thumbup:
I&#8217;ll have to see how all your babies look like now and post some of mine too. Juliette is still a peanut but she&#8217;s so spunky and trolls us all! She&#8217;s talking up a storm too! 

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







5810622C-BB30-4269-92BB-598636391B40.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 12









D2AA2417-3EE7-43BA-8FEC-43AC5FFB2270.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wookie130

Campn!!!! So glad you've popped in!

FLUEKS!!!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: Congrats!

Gigs- Sorry for the sucky u/s. I'd probably complain, but I'm a pain in the ass like that. &#128514;

People, I turn 40 on Monday. What in the actual hot hell???? 

I'm going on a date with Brad tonight. The first in probably two years, I think. My SIL will be babysitting, and we're going out to eat, then to drink, then to that "Hereditary" movie. Yay!!! Hopefully baby girl doesn't give SIL heck. She's kind of my velcro child.


----------



## campn

wookie130 said:


> Campn!!!! So glad you've popped in!
> 
> FLUEKS!!!!! YAY!!!! :happydance: Congrats!
> 
> Gigs- Sorry for the sucky u/s. I'd probably complain, but I'm a pain in the ass like that. &#128514;
> 
> People, I turn 40 on Monday. What in the actual hot hell????
> 
> I'm going on a date with Brad tonight. The first in probably two years, I think. My SIL will be babysitting, and we're going out to eat, then to drink, then to that "Hereditary" movie. Yay!!! Hopefully baby girl doesn't give SIL heck. She's kind of my velcro child.

Goodness Wookie! Last time I was on here you were only a few weeks pregnant! Congratulations shes beautiful! How old is she now??


----------



## gigglebox

Just for you campn :haha: Levy's signature flirtatious head tilt. He likes to do this to charm all the elderly walmart shoppers.

Fluek keep those tests coming! I love watching them get darker. Also beautiful ring! Bezel set peoncess cut, very nice :thumbup:

Campn J has gone MIA. She popped in on Easter and hasn't been back yet. Hoping her crazy mom or ex husband haven't done her in :shock: probably just busy with life though.

Awww wooks I hope you have a lovely date night! 

Afm upset that taco bella fries aren't returning until July 12th :( I want them now! But all this taco bell talk has left me wanting it for dinner...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4231.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Omg y'all, I am so pissed right now. Literally I just stormed out of the house crying. I don't think I've ever done that...hubby came home in a mood and immediately got in on me not making dinner. He was half joking but it made me feel really guilty...then all we had to cook was this pork loin, and I said I wasn't earjng that because it made me nauseous. Meanwhile as he's cooking he's fixing himself a bowl of cereal, eating the last of it and it's literally the only thing in the house I can eat that is filling and i had JUST asked him not to eat it!!! So I tell him I'm going to taco bell and he starts going in on me saying i donuhave willpower not to eat it! I was like "I don't have willpower to overcome pregnancy aversions???" And he said yeah, because I said i was "craving" taco bell. I said yup, that's how it works, i eat what i crave and doesn't make me want to vomit. So he says "so you're craving garbage dog food?" 

I just had it. He doesnyget it and i am not going to justify to him how eating in pregnancy works. 

I am about to go eat taco bell at the restaurant. I'm sitting ar a gas station right now seething.


----------



## campn

Omg gigs hes so lovely! I just swooned like one of those elderly women at Walmart! So sorry about your hubby, if I learned anything about men they hate when their partners get all the attention and now you are! They become like little jealous kids who want in on the fun. Eat all the junk you want, and hey dog food isnt that far fetched, some preggos eat mud and chalk! Tell him be careful what you wish cause he may be buying dog food for two, and then thats all youre cooking! 

Enjoy your Taco Bell, deliciouso!


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats flueky!!!


----------



## gigglebox

LMAO! Hahah well i DO do the grocery shopping so... :haha:

I had my taco bell, enjoyed the moment of alone time for a meal out of the house, and now in an ironic twist I am feeling super queasy and have a headache :rofl: can't win!


----------



## DobbyForever

Im good just busy and stress. On my first and only mini vacation with A.
 



Attached Files:







1DE18192-5F88-4F9C-A2A3-C2F5080E7C33.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 24









2CD2459F-2ADE-4D78-85A1-F4DB6634A37F.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 24









F854A6B7-1562-4941-9B00-25A346E005AC.jpg
File size: 65.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Flueky88

Campn what gigs said about J. She pops in randomly. Hoping she pops back in soon.

Preggo list that I can think of: keeps, breaa, gigs, CB, pacific, bdb, and myself. I think that's all. 

I wish you the best in life and wellness. Are you enjoying working with a trainer?

Jules is adorable and looks like you I think. 

Wookie happy early birthday!! Enjoy your date with DH.

Gigs awww heart eyes over Levs pic.

Oh and you know me once I get a bfp I spam with line porn.

Thank you, I do love my rings!! I love 3 stone sets and princess cut :)

Sorry DH was not empathetic to pregnancy eating. DH is fussing at me for doing light snacks instead of a "meal". Yours is much worse. I'm sorry the food was bitter sweet though.

Dobby wonderful pictures!! I hope you 2 had a great time. I really like the raptor one :)

Pacific thank you :)


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Dobs!!! Such cute pics and you know i love the HP one best <3 I can't wait to get to Disney world. I,ve only been once and was too young to remember (maybe 4?). I want to take Des.

Fluek yeah that's annoying too. They really have no clue. Oh hubs also jokingly said I am making the baby an r-tard with my food choices :growlmad: i know he was joking but combined with everything else i just CAN'T EVEN. 

When ai got back he did tody up the main living space so that was nice. We still haven't talked though. I am lying on the couch nursing my headache...i think he went to shower...?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I can't believe he said that!!! I hope he apologizes or at very least gets on better behaviour.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs A looks sooo cute! I hope you guys had a ton of fun!

Gigs ugh men can be so tactless. Sorry he was a jerk to you about food. Idky he cares what you eat, it&#8217;s not like you&#8217;re eating Taco Bell 3 times a day every day for 9 months.


----------



## gigglebox

He is on a health kick and is thus now projecting onto me stuff about food, I'm sure. He did not apologize (he rarely does) but was acting better at least. 

Anyway.

Still feeling crappy and now getting hungry :roll: i'm just going to try and pass out.


----------



## Flueky88

Still progressing :) I hadn't planned to do frer but my IC was so faint. I love seeing a positive digi too :)


Gigs ah I bet he's projecting that health kick onto you too. Hope things are better today.
 



Attached Files:







20180630_053035.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1









20180630_052753.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo! :dance: when are you pulling out the weeks estimators ?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I want to test the hook effect with the estimators so I'll probably do my first on the 5th for a 2 to 3. Then a week later for a 3+. Then try one at around 8 weeks. The things I do for science :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

LOL well i'm curious too so I appreciate your science-ing


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry dh isnt very understanding of the food aversions... Ugh. Hopefully he'll smarten up. 

Flueky, that's some awesome tests!! 

Afm, first actual throw up this morning, I also have whatever cold sh and L had earlier this week.


----------



## claireybell

Hope it passes quickly Pacific.. bless you:hugs: 

Dobby such lovely pics of you & A <3 

Gigs omg i hope hubs is being a lot better today.. i think men generally think food aversions thing in pg is just any excuse to eat quick junk food & get out of cooking, if they had a sickness feeling that lasted for wks they&#8217;d be laid up on sofa i bet! Lol! Hope your able to eat abit better today :) 

Love a Digi for official pg status Flueks hehe!! Those Frers are just awesome!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I actually read the instructions for weeks estimator and they said after 6 weeks the results my be off. 

Pacific I'm sorry you havea cold on top of being pregnant. Feel better soon.

CB thank you. Yes nothing wuite like seeing "pregnant" on a digi.

I liked McDonald's hamburger happy meals with V. It was one of the few things that didn't repulse me. Thankfully DH just thought I was weird :haha:

AFM I got my weeks estimator tests today! So it only took one week from UK to here! 

I'm going to try to hold off using frer tomorrow. Depends on how iC looks.

OMG V started crying when Ellie yelled at mr. Fredrickson in the movie "Up". Bless her she's a sensitive soul.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yayyyy it&#8217;s digi official! Can&#8217;t wait to see the results of your hook effect test haha

Gigs ahhh gotcha. When I was younger one of my mom&#8217;s diets got imposed on the whole family. We were not amused. But she tried a lot of different diets so it wasn&#8217;t for long that we were stuck on that one. She had one that cut out salt completely. She has lower blood pressure already, and the lack of salt actually made her head feel fuzzy and gave her headaches. Thank god she didn&#8217;t force that one on us. The one that worked for her was low carb plus hypnosis (apparently she got hypnotized to not crave carbs) but the hypnotist moved away and when her mom died she gained all the weight back from grief eating. She hasn&#8217;t successfully dieted since then. Every time one stressor went away, it was replaced with a new one. She&#8217;s just always super busy and stressed. It&#8217;s unfortunate cuz she has pre-osteoporosis and the extra weight is putting a lot of stress on her ankles and other bones.


----------



## claireybell

That is quick for that test to arrive from UK Flueks:thumbup:

Aww bless V, did u laugh? Riley cried once at a Thomas the Tank episode when Gordon fell off the track into some mud, Riley broke his heart with upset crying, me on the otherhand.. had to leave the room as i was p&#8217;ing myself laughing at him being upset over something so simple :haha: mean mummy Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thanks I am looking forward to it too. 

Sorry about your mom's weight effecting her health. My mom is pre diabetic and has a fatty liver from hers. I love her big or small but wish she would lose for her health. She had done weight watchers when I was in high school. She got a bit too skinny imo, but my brother's death really messed with her emotional and physical health. 

CB I know it was scheduled to arrive Tuesday so I was shocked to see it in my mail box today.

I managed not to laugh even though it was humorous. I hsd to sit in the floor with her in her bouncer for the rest of what we watched. She got super fussy which meant she got over tired or hungry. I've put her down for a nap. I hate late afternoon naps but oh well. I don't want to wake up with her at 430 a.m. 

I could kick myself right now. I had agreed last week to work this Sunday. I really don't want to but I'll get a full weeks pay to work Sunday. I could use the extra pay rate on Sunday too. If I don't get approved for salary then I may start working some Saturdays to earn extra $$. Although that'll wait until 2nd tri.


----------



## kittykat7210

What????? Felt the urge to POAS, we have been using condoms though so I feel its impossible but Im not imagining this am I??
 



Attached Files:







FF17CC0C-C03D-48FA-B322-084F3F468E0A.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I see that without zoomimg or squinting!! Get a frer now!!!

Maybe a condom was bad and some sperm got through??


----------



## gigglebox

KIT OMG!!!!! Are you out buying a frer right now??!!!

Could it be expired? Did you always use a love glove?

Omg where is your mind right now?! 

Fluek i feel that way every time i have a painting class. I don't wanna but...money.

Also have a MIL i'd like to see lose weight for her own health.


----------



## kittykat7210

can&#8217;t go out to buy a frer now because it&#8217;s midnight :brat:, but yeh everything in date (condoms and test), we are always really careful though??!! 

I do want another baby soon but this kind of messes with our vow renewal though!! Gah I don&#8217;t know!! I&#8217;m not sure how hubby would/will feel either, he wanted a much larger age gap! :shrug:


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty condoms do fail occasionally.

Your vow renewal would be almost 7 months away by the time baby was born. I don't see why it would cause a problem as far as timeline.

As for hubs wanting a larger age gap. If you are prego he should come around. I mran that's life. Things don't always go as we plan but he would love the baby no doubt about that :)

Gigs hehe I need to buy a winning lottery ticket. I do wish I could win enough to cover a 16 week absence again. However, I think I'll probably have to only stay out 12 weeks.

I hope your MIL can have success with weight loss


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm it wpuld seem fate may have different plans! Do you have any other cheapies?


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Kitty condoms do fail occasionally.
> 
> Your vow renewal would be almost 7 months away by the time baby was born. I don't see why it would cause a problem as far as timeline.
> 
> As for hubs wanting a larger age gap. If you are prego he should come around. I mran that's life. Things don't always go as we plan but he would love the baby no doubt about that :)
> 
> Gigs hehe I need to buy a winning lottery ticket. I do wish I could win enough to cover a 16 week absence again. However, I think I'll probably have to only stay out 12 weeks.
> 
> I hope your MIL can have success with weight loss

It&#8217;s mainly I was hoping to be a bit fitter so I could wear a tight dress, not confident enough even 10 months after eves and apparently second babies are harder to bounce back from but oh well! And yeh I&#8217;m sure he would come around, just might be a bit upset for a little while!!!

But yeh don&#8217;t we all need a winning lottery ticket :rofl: I&#8217;m desperate for one!!

Gigs yeh I have more but I think I might wait until morning, might actually show up better then if it&#8217;s right!!


----------



## shaescott

Omg Kitty I see that without zooming in :shock: definitely go get a frer as soon as the stores open in the morning! Unless theres a 24 hour one nearby haha, when Im in college theres a 24 hour CVS/pharmacy down the road, Ive gone for ice cream at midnight more than once :blush: 

My IC was only expired a month or two when it gave the false line so idk if I trust faints on cheapies anymore :shrug: but since its not expired at all definitely get a frer. Did you have any condoms break or leak?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Omg Kitty I see that without zooming in :shock: definitely go get a frer as soon as the stores open in the morning! Unless there&#8217;s a 24 hour one nearby haha, when I&#8217;m in college there&#8217;s a 24 hour CVS/pharmacy down the road, I&#8217;ve gone for ice cream at midnight more than once :blush:
> 
> My IC was only expired a month or two when it gave the false line so idk if I trust faints on cheapies anymore :shrug: but since it&#8217;s not expired at all definitely get a frer. Did you have any condoms break or leak?

Yeh I&#8217;m not definitely saying it&#8217;s happening but there is 100% a line there! hubby is in work at 4am so is asleep and I needed to get a second opinion from somewhere! Nearest 24hr is 40 minute drive from my house! I&#8217;ll just wait until boots opens at 8. But not as far as I&#8217;m aware did we have any condom issues, me and hubby have separate post sex tissues and everything :rofl: (he&#8217;s really funny about it all when we are preventing) so only thing would be a very small tear that he didn&#8217;t notice when he took it off :shrug:

But your faint was about the same as mine so I&#8217;m not sure I can trust it yet, I&#8217;m not convinced just shocked to see a second line and wanted to make sure I wasn&#8217;t crazy :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

It makes you feel any better I found the second baby way easier to bounce back from. A year later, I am officially the lowest I have ever been weight wise before getting pregnant


----------



## wookie130

Kit... &#128552; Well, life just made other plans! And take it from me, everything will work out. I'd ruin my body again and again for any of my 3 kids! Can't wait to see your a.m. test!

Campn- Charlotte will be 8 months old on 7/3. She's a delight, and the sweetest baby! I can't believe Juliette's 2!!! That is crazy!


----------



## gigglebox

I just did a dumb thing; I'm laying in bed, it's dark, and i felt a bug crawling on my face! Rather that catch & flush it, my impulse was to brush it off me as fast as i could, which means i just flung it onto the floor. THEN my dumbass decided to shine a light on it...but I can't find it. So now i have a mystery bug loose near my bed. Fantastic. 

Also we are missing two ducklings:( and my cat is annoying the crap out of me. He is s really crappy barn cat. I'm thinking about rehoming him to a place where he can be an indoor/outdoor cat. He's very sweet, but loves attention and has no kill drive. I made the mistake of feeding him in the porch and now he just sits there all day waiting for people -.-

And while i'm bitching, i HATE bad yard sale sign posters! Like when people don't take them down and the following week you are led to a neighborhood where there are no sales...or it says "YARD SALE" in huge letters and in tony ones you can't see from your car is the address. No arrows. Just UGH wasted my time today!

Sorry I am evidently in a bitching mood tonight!


----------



## gigglebox

Really I'm just killing time waiting for kit's next test :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in to leave this meme here because all I saw was condoms sometimes fail

I had one break (according to the guy, I didnt feel it but showered and douched heavily with lots of soap, plan b two days later) and got pregnant

My cyst pregnancy, I always wondered because the dates seemed off. I was rebounding and slept with my friend (condom) then slept with a random (pullout) about two weeks apart. I always assumed the random was when I conceived because no condom, but when I look back the dates and development made way more sense if it was with my friend.

In any case I want to see this test

Sorry everyone else. My vk was great but im Stressed and stressed and stressed still and just trying to keep my head above water so im behind on many pages
 



Attached Files:







497C14FD-32C5-405C-8471-FAB300B614EE.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I totally remember that scene. Then later Ross and Joey check the box if it actually says that. Lol

Kitty, I do see that line. Maybe not the best Timing for to you, but you'll love baby nonetheless! 

Dh and I have had one break in our earlier days. When I wasn't actually tracking and hadn't gone back on the pill.... I was pretty nervous around the time that AF was supposed to arrive. When I thought she was late I went to the pharmacy, bought a two pack and told the cashier it was for a friend. I thought she was judging me. Haha
At home I took it, saw one line appear and got so friggen nervous thinking it was positive. I had to keep reading the instructions to make sure one line ment negative. Haha
A few days later af showed, I was very relieved!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gah boots can&#8217;t open quick enough!!

Thanks for all the support guys! I know I&#8217;d love another baby, just more of a shock than anything!


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh Kittt i can so see that! My bod bounced back pretty quick after Nuala, esp if your bod/tummy tone is pretty great which yours it looks to be.. dont stress until you pee on that stick lol! It&#8217; Work out fine if you are.. ohhhh im eager to see it Lol sorry

Wish our Boots in Southampton opened at 8 on a Sunday! 10am here urhhh


----------



## claireybell

Just checking in hehe! Kit what made u test anyway? Have u been feeling abit diff/off lately? X


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Ooooh Kittt i can so see that! My bod bounced back pretty quick after Nuala, esp if your bod/tummy tone is pretty great which yours it looks to be.. dont stress until you pee on that stick lol! It&#8217; Work out fine if you are.. ohhhh im eager to see it Lol sorry
> 
> Wish our Boots in Southampton opened at 8 on a Sunday! 10am here urhhh

I just figured out it was Sunday when I walked to the shop :brat:

And honestly I feel the same just wanted to POAS :rofl: didn&#8217;t even give it a second though that I would actually be pregnant


----------



## kittykat7210

Did another internet cheapie to pass the time, I still feel like I can see the haze :shock:

65 minutes until the shop opens!
 



Attached Files:







B9B35EF9-CE56-473E-A7D8-E5657D73F2CC.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shaescott

Kit that&#8217;s definitely there on the new one :shock: 

I just had a dream that I took a cheapie for fun and it had a super strong line (actually 4 lines cuz dreams, in the dream I was confused why it wasn&#8217;t 2) and I took a digi and it was positive and it told me my hcg was 170 (I know it doesn&#8217;t do that irl but dreams are like that). I&#8217;m surprised I could read the words on the test considering it was a dream. The test was the wrong shape after I took it and in the dream I was like wtf why is it a square this is wrong. So I told my mom the results and she demanded I terminate. I was like excuse me? I&#8217;m an adult? And even when I was 14 she told me she would support whatever decision I made irl, and so I threw that in her face and she still demanded her way and I was horrified cuz I couldn&#8217;t do that (no judgement to anyone, I just personally couldn&#8217;t do it). Then I woke up. 

Testing dreams mean nothing for me though. I get them every few months.


----------



## claireybell

Shae you should test for fun lol! 

Kit theres def a line on that other cheapie aswell... my sister did that exact thing as you did when she found out unexpectedly with no3, baby no2 was only about 7/8 months old, she was drunk & found a test in bathroom cabinet & peed for fun, chucked it in the sink & thought nothing of it, next day when she used the bathroom she saw the test in the sink & it was a blazing clear line lol! 

Hope u get the result your hoping for with the Frer :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

:blush: well I suppose thats that &#128514; its hubbys birthday today! Surprise :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







EC156617-B928-4AC9-89FC-B2C93CEA43C7.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 32


----------



## shaescott

Omg kit! :bfp: :baby: 

Thats so crazy!

CB I dont have any cheapies other than the expired ones, but I can pee on one of those for fun :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha yeh shae test for fun, it&#8217;s great :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty what an exciting saga!!! Well happy birthday to your DH and I know it wasn't your planned timing but congrats :)

By the looks of your tests you'll be due a few days after me :)


----------



## shaescott

Haha i took one, it&#8217;s very negative. I think I&#8217;m 8 dpo though so I doubt it would show even if I was. Plus SO has pulled out all month so that plus iud equals ~0 chance lol


----------



## Flueky88

I'm adding some line porn too :)

IC is darker for sure, frer is almost as dsrk as test line!


Dobby glad you had a great time.

Gigs ugh that sucks about your mystery bug. I would have done the same though! I lose my sh!t around bugs.


Shae omg isn't wild what our subconscious comes up with.

Pacific I hope you are feeling better!

Sorry if I forgot anyone. I'm trying to get ready for work.
 



Attached Files:







20180701_062739.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2









20180701_062645.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh yeh Flueks!! Bump buddies!! Woo!! What great lines Flueks! They look so dark!!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yeah 8dpo is really early. I think there's a 50 50 chance with frer on dpo but I wouldn't unless I really had a shot. Although seeing bfps makes you want to test.


Kitty thank you!! I'm thinking I just implanted earlier this time because my AF isn't due til Tuesday! I think twins I would have gotten darker even faster. At least that's what I'm telling myself :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Shae yeah 8dpo is really early. I think there's a 50 50 chance with frer on dpo but I wouldn't unless I really had a shot. Although seeing bfps makes you want to test.
> 
> 
> Kitty thank you!! I'm thinking I just implanted earlier this time because my AF isn't due til Tuesday! I think twins I would have gotten darker even faster. At least that's what I'm telling myself :haha:

Haha I did say we are due another set, although now that might be me :rofl: I have no idea what DPO I am :shrug:


----------



## claireybell

Oh wow Kitty congratulations my lovely!! Hehe lovely birthday suprise for hubs indeed ;) i hope he reacts ok! Xx


----------



## gigglebox

Kit omg!!! That is so crazy! I think it's pretty ironic on a pull out thread, the condom fails! That is wild. Maybe hubby will have some insight as to how it happened. Please tell us how he reacts!

So what made you feel like you should test? 

And congratulations!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek fantastic lines!!! I hope work is tolerable today :hugs:

PL do you think puking was from morning sickness or your bug?


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty :haha: you did say that didn't you. When was your last Af?

Gigs it is ironic that there is a failed condom bfp and no pullout fail bfp.

Thank you!! Couldn't resist using a frer!

Work day has went to hell just a bit but I'll be okay.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit just read where you said peeing on a stick was pure impulse :haha: when are you testing again???

If i had to guess purely by your line I'd say you're approximately 9-10dpo


----------



## kittykat7210

Well I&#8217;m on cd25 but I only finished my period on cd17! And we only had sex on cd17 and cd18 :shrug: it just doesn&#8217;t make any sense! I&#8217;m going to leave it a few days and see what happens! I am now thinking actually that maybe I miscarried last month as I had a really long month and this is left over hcg


----------



## kittykat7210

This is last months
 



Attached Files:







06FAD64F-4A47-41B8-9A69-8261F541B6AE.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kittykat7210

This is this months
 



Attached Files:







3E6749D9-0D49-489C-8E4D-DD88F7BE7000.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm that's a thought too. But it's also possible you're 7dpo...i am very excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## claireybell

I remember u had alot of crazy heavy bleeding last cycle as u were worried about it.. :-/ ifu did though, mc or general pg makes u super fertile so u could very well of ovulated very early & condom split.. maybe chat with dr aswell hun :) I think u preggers though.. 2 wks after my mc at 6wks i had a blank neg frer test hun


----------



## wookie130

Kit- Hmmm. I think you're pregnant. Those are unmistakeable bfp's. Now, you may be onto something with the miscarriage theory, but...

Call your doc, and get beta hcg draws 48 hours apart. That way you'll know which direction the hcg levels are heading. I'm one where I just HAVE to know, or I get too anxious.

If my tubes weren't tied, and my uterus thin, and living in a mansion with a 900k+ a year income, I'd join you ladies on another preggo journey. But alas, I am cutting myself off at 3 babies, and it feels really right. I'm actually so happy and relieved that I survived my pregnancy and birth with Charli without more complications. It was a close call, seriously.

In other news, this is the last day of my 30's. &#128549; 

Flueks, your tests look awesome! Twinnies, perhaps? &#128521;


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, thank you, yes I am feeling better today. How are you, feeling anything yet?

Gigs, I am not 100% sure but I'd say that puke was MS as I felt way better afterwards. 

So it looks like that we'll all be popping just a short time apart. Like one of us due every other week ;) :haha: 
I am laughing over here....


----------



## gigglebox

Kit I had another thought, if you got pregnant last month then it's also entirely possible you are experiencing the hook effect with the pregnancy test. I took one at 7ish weeks i think (last pregnancy) and definitely was lighter like yours but obviously everything was fine. 

If it were me i'd call the ob/gyn, and ask for bloods OR an ultrasound.

Pl so funny that we have a wave of pregnancy again! It is pretty wild how this thread has progressed


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I&#8217;m not sure, I don&#8217;t really feel pregnant to be honest, it&#8217;s weird though! I don&#8217;t know, I guess I&#8217;m trying not to get too excited before I know what the deal is!


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats kitty! How awesome there are so many of yall pregnant at the same time.

In related news i also bought a pregnancy test and will take it tmrw. My AF is late which isnt super unusual since my cycles have been irregular in the past. But since January Ive been in the 27-29 range and Im late for that by a few days. I doubt Im pregnant but want to make sure before engaging in Fourth of July drinking lol


----------



## Jezika

Bloody hell! Stuff always happens when Im away for a little while!

Congrats Flueks and hopefully congrats Kitty! Im sure if your lines darken, that bodes well that it isnt residual hcg from MC.

I cant believe there was a point in the middle of last year where none of us on this thread were preg, and now possibly 8 of us?! Youre right, PL, you have to laugh.

Tex Im SO curious to see your test tomorrow! Have you been feeling any different? What dPO would you have been when they tested at the hospital?

Campn - its so awesome to see you back! LOVE your profile pic you beautiful woman, and Jules is as cute as ever! I love that she has the same amount of hair as Tilly. I used to wish she had more but now I think it helps her look younger so shes still my baby for longer <3

Gigs I was annoyed for you re: hubby and taco bell. Men really dont get it. I also generally hate how much scrutiny pregnant women get for what they eat. Funnily enough, my bff grilled me for eating McDonalds back when I was preg, and now she did the same when preg (I made sure to remind her :p ). And her fam and in-laws are also making comments about what she eats. I mean, come on, as long as were not eating Big Macs day in and day out, what the big deal? Also, aversions are aversions for a reason. 

In other news my other BFF whos been trying for nearly two years without a single bfp just got a bfp after their first IUI today. Bless her, she thought because the line was faint on the wondfo, it meant it has to be an evap. So much preg vibes going on! Im gonna use triple protection!!! (i.e., abstinence).


----------



## TexasRider

I think i would have have been like 9-10dpo? Also Im not entirely certain they did a pregnancy test but Im assuming they did since I was puking my guys up and it could have been that really bad morning sickness thing. I know the initials are HG but I cant spell it haha. Also they probably use the cheap dip strips sooo i mean i guess it could be possible? But i dont recall seein any EWCM this cycle. Or any fertile cm really. I have had some cm that looks like jelly like last 2 days but its not stretchy or anything so I have zero idea whats up.


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha it&#8217;s true jez, must be something in the air :rofl: 

Ooh tex looking forward to test!! FX!

Tex just want to point out that on my first pregnancy I went to the hospital at 15dpo and they tested me and told me negative!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex am I looking at your chart right? Last af was 5/31? Fxed

Kit hm interesting I agree I with others about wanting answers lol will you try to see if you can get in soon to see?

I am excited for our baby boom! It does feel like we will have some pretty close births for some time hehe yay

On my phone so hard to go back and catch up. But ily all <3. Just strugglingwith no energy from lack of good sleep and stress and trying not to fall into depression. Lost my shit on my brother for calling me out on not taking care of dogs. Parents want me to go home. I now have debt I cant pay off on two credit cards. The attorney fees just keep piling up. And its his birthday which I moved to my moms so buying decor and food and classes to keep him socialized and food. I buy his purees ($100 every other week) plus all the food he ends up not eating because he is still thrusting his tongue (another $100 every other week). Im up 15 pounds now since Nov.


----------



## Flueky88

Wooks I did feel O pains both sides the night I Od, but I'm hoping for a strong singleton :)

Happy early birthday!!

Pacific you're welcome. Not too much other hot flashes with make me feel a bit queasy. My appetite is kinda off too. I don't really "feel pregnant" though.

Kitty oh sooo many possibilities. Im excited to find out the conclusion!! To test hook effect I dip IC in 100% urine, then another 75% urine and 25% water, another 50% urine and 50% water, and a final 25% urine and 75% water.

I'm a mad scientist though that wanted to get rid of tests that would expire before giving birth.

Tex oh I'm hoping you get a bfp!! Let us know what happens:)

Okay going to look at the last page...


----------



## Flueky88

Jez we did have a "dry spell" of pregnancies. Oh and a big congrats to your bff. FX it sticks!!!

Dobby sorry things suck right now:hugs: I hope things settle in court soon and you get financial stability.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek do you have pics of the test? I'm curious how they looked. How far along were you when you took them?

Dobs that certainly would stress anyone out. Do you think you could cut out the classes? At this age he's probably getting plenty of socializing at daycare. Is ex SO contributing anything or holding off until he's legally forced to?

TEX omg I am soooo excited to see your test! Have you been charting/temping?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I didn't for some odd reason. I may buy some ICs to do it again though :haha: I think I was betwren 7 to 11weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

ISJDBDBDNEN GRRRRR I just drove 20 minutes to the dang grocery store only to discover I forgot my FLIPPING WALLET! I am feeling so shitty right now and now I'm pissed at myself to boot grrrr!!!!!!!!

At what point can i use "pregnancy brain" as an excuse?


----------



## TexasRider

No temping or charting other than marking like when af starts. Looks like last period started June 1st i believe. I dont feel pregnant but i didnt with Tabs till like 8 weeks which is when sickness kicked in. I will let yall know in the morning lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hugs I do things like that multiple times daily. Adds to my Shit mood

Tex keeping my fxed i&#8217;m excited as well

Fluek i&#8217;m Just pissed about things because that is A&#8217;s money. His child support should be going into an account for him not to pay my attorney. He is ordered to pay child support but only pays me when I get on his case and like less than half of what he owes. He still owes me over 6k of support and 1,200 of rent that I need to file for but my court doesn&#8217;t allow online civil filings and the line is atrocious. And serving him is so hard because he is cautious and fudges service all the time. But he was told a couple weeks ago he must pay DCSS so no more of this bullshit. He&#8217;ll get fined or jailed or have his check garnished. In the meanwhile it&#8217;s over a hundred in interest every month. And who knows when i&#8217;ll Get my first thing from him now.

And i&#8217;m Having trouble getting A to wean from the bottle. He&#8217;ll drink water from a straw or 360 cup or a plastic big person cup, but not his formula. Add that to the millions of things criticize me on as a mom. They only thing my kid is good at is dancing apparently thanks world r_r. He&#8217;s also cranky cuz two more teeth are coming through


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i'm one of those terrible moms who lets their kids drink milk in a bottle at bed time. I think des was still taking his bedtime milk from a bottle loooooooobg after he had sippy cups, and he had a sippy thereafter for years. I think we finally broke the habit when he was almost 5. Lev is still on a bottle half the time too because he is sloppy as heck with a sippy cup. It'll happen in its own time :hugs: try not to let what people might be thinking bug you. You parent the way that works best and keeps A happy.

So we have Tex, kit, and darker Fluek tests to look forward to, is that right? 

Fluek i know you said you didn't have hook effect pics but do you remember the results?


----------



## claireybell

Don&#8217;t beat yourself up Dobs your having alot of stuff go on at the moment, its stessy esp when lil ones are involved aswell, & your not a crappy Mum! Your doing an ace job, babies are bloody hard work! If it helps, Riley did & Nuala im now struggling to get to drink formula from a non-baby bottle, its weird but other drinks are fine, i think the milk is their comfort & they dont want it any other way, lil monkeys! They all develop at own rates, great that A dances hehe mine never bopped until well well over a year old :) Hope you get some finance settlement soon though :hugs: 

Oooh Tex im excited to see your test in the morning aswell hehe! So how many dpo are u roughly now? Nearly 19/20? I never had an ewcm or fertile stuff ttc Riley or Nuala.. i dont generally get much.. i had to use Conceive+ fertility lube lol so you never know :) 

Urhh Gigs i HATE it when that happens! Worst is when u done your shop & you go to your bag to pay & realise &#8216;shit its at home!!!&#8217; I always start swearing at myself at that point lol! Use baby brain, i do haha


----------



## claireybell

Definate baby boom on this thread heh heh! Its crazy but i love it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow! Reading the thread was like watching a soap opera! 

Congrats kit! How crazy. I can't even believe it lol. 

Dobs- my kids did the exact same thing with cups and bottles until about 13ish months old. Then they finally were taking whole milk in the cups. We broke the bottle habit around 14-15 months old. It's really not a big deal. That's one of the smallest things I'd worry about. 

Tex- good luck tomorrow with the test! 

Sorry that's all I can remember. It's been a long weekend and it'll move inroads. Long week. Tuesday is DHs grandmothers funeral and Wednesday is the 4th. I'm exhausted already. 

PS. DH just told me or get my mirena taken out......
I think I will in the next couple months. Very scary.


----------



## Jezika

Ah sorry about your hubbys grandma, Green. Btw I was meaning to ask you to post pics of your boys!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh Dobs I&#8217;m so sorry! :hugs: I really don&#8217;t know what to say, I just really hope it all gets sorted soon


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I hate when I do things like that. I kept leaving mine in the car postpartum :rofl:

Oh the hook effect is true. My 100% urine tesrs were lighter than at least the 2 least diluted. I can't recall on the 25%urine and 75 % water. 

Dobby :hugs: hell V still uses a pacifier for sleeping. Going to try to break that in a couple weeks. Also, I didn't go from bottle to sippys until after the 12 month mark. A cup would be even more challenging. V has not figured out straws either.

CB happy 16 weeks!!!
Greenie :happydance: will be exciting if you get to ttc again. I hope it's an easier journey.


----------



## Flueky88

I almost forgot to pee in a cup. I really had to try hard to get some in a cup for testing. My urine looked more diluted. I don't really see progression and imhoping it's from above reasons. Think I'll hold off on testing til Wednesday. My bbt is still elevated so that's a good sign at least.
 



Attached Files:







20180702_061146.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









20180702_055133.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek i've found in every pregnancy there is at least 2 or three days in a row where the lines don't look like they progress. Sometimes it even looks a touch fainter, then picks back up. That said this still looks darker to me than the last one...

Green ooh that is exciting indeed! I always get to emotionally turned on when hubby talks about having more babies :haha: even now that I'm pregnant, he still makes jokes about surviving three kids so we can have 4 :dohh: and I can't help but smile.

Oh forgot to mention it's looking pretty bleak that i'll get to try vba2c. It's just at the ultrasound she said "after two c sections it's very unlikely" :( i'm still so torn on it anyway...i am just terrified of having anything like my last two births. Especially Levin's. 

Idk my uterus may not be in good enough condition anyway. So deciding may be moot.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks gigs! I just found out they don't do your lab appt until at least 6 weeks now! Makes me mad....


I'm sorry it sounds like attempting vba2c may not be possible :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I&#8217;m sorry about the vba2c thing


----------



## nyxnw

Hey all!! It has been a wild weekend and I know ive missed a bunch! Finally able to dial back in though. 

Fluek I did see you have a ticker now!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies. We'll see, they probably can't make the call until the very end anyway. It will have a lot to do with size and presentation. 

Hi nyx! Wow 5 weeks already?!

I'm eagerly awaiting tests from cpp & kit!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww bummer Fluek! But I guess it gives something to look forward to in a few weeks?

Gigs hugs I&#8217;m sorry to hear it may not be a possibility. So cute that hubs has a fourth on his mind. I&#8217;m assuming you&#8217;d be down for number four as well?

Green exciting you may be ttc super soon!!!

Nyx hopefully Wild was good wild

Thanks everyone. Deep down I know not to stress. I just wish people would stop making me feel like crap about it irl. With their &#8220;What do you mean he&#8217;s not walking?&#8221; &#8220;Why don&#8217;t you buy him shoes?&#8221; &#8220;Why don&#8217;t you let him CIO?&#8221; &#8220;He doesn&#8217;t say ANY words?!&#8221; &#8220;Why is he still drinking out of a bottle?&#8221; &#8220;He ONLY has two teeth?&#8221; &#8220;How come you don&#8217;t feed him table food? Why can&#8217;t he eat it, is something wrong with him?&#8221; &#8220;Marvel is not a good theme for a first birthday. It should be Disney or Paw Patrol. Marvel isn&#8217;t cute enough.&#8221; Cyocylzricyo like stfu


----------



## nyxnw

gigglebox said:


> Thanks ladies. We'll see, they probably can't make the call until the very end anyway. It will have a lot to do with size and presentation.
> 
> Hi nyx! Wow 5 weeks already?!
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting tests from cpp & kit!

Wait kit!? I thought she was waiting till after the wedding or some event!? What did I miss!? 

Dobs yes it was a lot of fun, but a really long tiring drive. I was up in your neck of the woods actually. 

Did take this frer a couple days ago. No more test for me cnt get better the. That really.
 



Attached Files:







E90EB1C7-81B9-46F1-B6B9-5B993AECA8FD.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol nyx she was but she had three? positive home tests. Two cheapies and a frer

Oh fun! But yeah driving is tiring nice line!!!

Forgot someone mentioned cancelling the class I could but eventually the money will get sorted. He&#8217;s not in daycare during the summer, so it&#8217;s nice to have two days a week to do something.


----------



## TexasRider

Test is negative this morning. Still have snotty kinda ewcm- so maybe Im trying to ovulate? Who knows. But yay for margaritas! 

I dont actually think I had food poisoning- my daughter started throwing up Thursday night and still feels bad and today my husband woke up with puking etc. there is a nasty stomach bug going around here that lasts for 3-5 days and has lots of vomiting and nastiness. 

Its too much hassle to post the pic of the test but trust me its super negative.


----------



## shaescott

Hey ladies, excited for upcoming tests. 

Warning, the below includes graphic info involving violence

I&#8217;m a bit shaken up today. I just found out today that someone I knew was murdered by her estranged husband 2 days ago. Last time I heard about a murder in this area was... okay, I&#8217;ve never heard about one. My dad said one happened when I was like 3. Similar situation too. Husband kills wife. She was the secretary at my chiropractors office ever since I can remember, and friends with my mom. She&#8217;d reported that he was violent to the police and had been talking to my mom about the situation for several weeks. Her neighbor saw her lying on the floor in a pool of blood and called the cops to report a possible homocide. When they got there, the husband was still in the house, and she was pronounced dead at the scene. He was arrested for homocide and violating an Abuse Prevention Order. They haven&#8217;t released the exact cause of death (like stabbing, shooting, etc). She was 60 (though she didn&#8217;t look it), and has 2 grandkids who are under 13 (not sure exactly how old). I&#8217;m shaken up and sad and angry, but I&#8217;m okay, like I&#8217;m stable.


----------



## kittykat7210

nyxnw said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. We'll see, they probably can't make the call until the very end anyway. It will have a lot to do with size and presentation.
> 
> Hi nyx! Wow 5 weeks already?!
> 
> I'm eagerly awaiting tests from cpp & kit!
> 
> Wait kit!? I thought she was waiting till after the wedding or some event!? What did I miss!?
> 
> Dobs yes it was a lot of fun, but a really long tiring drive. I was up in your neck of the woods actually.
> 
> Did take this frer a couple days ago. No more test for me cnt get better the. That really.Click to expand...

I call it our wedding because we didn&#8217;t have one when we got married but it&#8217;s really a vow renewal :rofl: but yeh 3 positive tests equals an oopsie! Still getting over the shock really, it&#8217;s really not sunk in at all!

Tex I&#8217;m sorry about the negative test, if you think you&#8217;re ovulating are you going to get jiggy? Although I suppose hubby being sick doesn&#8217;t really call for :sex:

EDIT: Oh my god shae I just read your update I&#8217;m so sorry!! That&#8217;s terrible! At least they got him though and he&#8217;s not getting away! I hope you&#8217;re okay :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Kit when are you testing again!?!! I am an addict and need my fix damn it.

Shae that is horrible! How did you know the woman? We had a murder in our neighborhood several years back that absolutely stunned everyone. It was some asian couple that kept to themselves and no one really knew them. They actually lived a few houses down from my FIL! The husband murdered the wife, set the house on fire, then shot himself. They had two kids who, again, no one knows...the father left them a bunch of important documents and such in a car down the street so thank god mever had any intentions of killing them, too. Anyway it's wild when things like that happen. I have a couple more terrible stories but i'll spare y'all. Just family murders are so shocking.

Dobs I absolutely hate when people fail to stfu. I had the same with des especially walking. Ge was a late walker and omg nothing makes you feel shittier than people commenting. Many hugs :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

I&#8217;m testing again with a frer Wednesday morning, might test with a cheapie tonight though


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhhh do post the cheapie test if u pee this evening Kit hehe i bet its darkerv;)

Dobby people can be such butt munches!! Ignore but i know its hard sometimes not to let it get to you <3

Oh Tex im sorry to read your Test was negative hun.. hugs. Yay for alcohol, i hope Tabs & hubs perk up real soon if they have it aswell

Nyx that test line on the last Frer is awesome eee! How u feeling? 

My god im so hot n bothered atm urghhh heatwave continues.. i dont like to moan about the heat as i love summer & we never get hardly anything but its an effort for me to walk & breathe atm arhhhfghvddg 

MrsGreen ooooh how exciting re ttc soon :) baby dust waves your way 

Shae OMG??!!!! Thats bloody awful! Did u know her very well??? Id be abit shook up aswell if that happened in my street!


----------



## claireybell

Camps if your lurking i forgot to add how gorgeous your Juliette is just like her mama, i can see she looks like Benjamin :)


----------



## Jezika

Shae - thats so awful and Id be shaken up too. Im always shaken up by hearing someone I know has died, but a murder is just so much more disturbing. Hope your mum is okay too, since they were friends.

Nyx - omg Im so stupid, I didnt realize the super dark line was the test line, so when you said youll stop testing because you cant get much better than that, I thought yikes... thats pretty faint compared to last week... should someone say something? Anyway, Yes, you really cant get better than that.

Dobs - its the worst hearing things like that from people around you, esp if its non-stop. I swear everyone thinks they know absolutely everything about children and child development so they simply MUST impart their wisdom to you. Im sure you know that nothing is wrong with As development, but it doesnt help when people say these things. My mum drove me mad this weekend with insisting on what she should wear and how long we should take her out for and telling me when I should breastfeed her (almost taking my boobs out for me) telling me its awful that she cant sleep on her own. She was even telling us how to feed her and said she ate properly when I fed her like *this*, you shouldnt just let her pick at her food and make a mess and barely eat anything. I actually asked her how she thinks weve kept Tilly from being malnourished for 18 months all on our own. My dad also asked me on skype recently when well get her out of our bed and that its better for her to be sleeping independently. Everyones a frickin expert! I appreciate advice, dont get me wrong, but people parent differently and thats okay, and if you disagree, go raise YOUR kids however you want and let me deal with mine (and if you raised me, well, youve had your turn). Even more annoying is when statements are flung around is if they have even an iota of basis in scientific fact, like sleeping with us inhibits independence. Total BS. Anyway... so now Im super annoyed for you Dobs haha...


----------



## Jezika

Had to calm down, sorry...

CB Im the same with the heat. I love summer but really cannot stand anything really hot tbh, esp with humidity. Its suffocating here atm. Cant even be outside.

Tex - sorry about the bfn. I wonder whats up with delayed AF...

Kit - definitely test today! I soooo wanna see!


----------



## kittykat7210

i think I can say it&#8217;s official :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







065AAA0F-9897-4BD1-BB0E-CF15FCE0DB1E.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kittykat7210

This is less than 48 hours apart :shock:
 



Attached Files:







41592643-696B-4BD5-A6B0-6205C4E07240.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jezika

Wow thats undeniable Kitty! I still cant get over the whole condom thing!

How are you feeling?


----------



## kittykat7210

I&#8217;m okay I think, I don&#8217;t really know, havent told hubby yet, not sure how to I guess! I know it&#8217;s not going to be a positive conversation! I think he might get quite upset. 

But man my work are going to hate me!! I&#8217;ll come back for like 6 months then get another whole year paid :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx thank you!! Happy 5 weeks! Oh and yes it doesn't get any better than that as far as your frer test. 

Dobby I emailed the ob that delievered V. I'll put the full update in my... summary??

Ah people need to mind their own b business. He's obviously loved, fed, and cared for. They do things on their time. Some are early, some on time, and some are late.

Tex enjoy a margarita for me too!!

Ugh sorry dd is sick. Hope she fels better soon.

Shae that's just awful. I'm sorry :hugs: it's shocking to find out people you know and/or love are murdered. 

Onto next page


----------



## Flueky88

CB ugh I hate summer. I hate the heat. I mean there is only so much I can take off, but I can always bundle up. Fall is my fav though :)

Kitty woohoo great progression. I will die if it's twins :haha: sorry had to say it!

Good luck telling hubs. I know he may not be happy but this isn't your "fault". He can be mad at the condom company. Let is know how it goes and be sure to test tomorrow.

Jez you summer loving heathen.... just kidding. 

AFM I was quite upset about the damn 6 weeks rule so I emailed the ob that delivered V. His nurse said I can come in any time after a positive test. They don't like doing ultrasounds for dating until after 6 weeks. So I called back and got the receptionist to change my appt to Friday. :happydance: 

Work has been so so today. Just feeling a bit "over" today though. 

No real symptoms today but i don't feel like AF is coming either. She's due tomorrow. Frer isn't being done until Wednesday as I don't get my 3 pk from amazon until tomorrow. I may do an IC but take into account the progression on them have been crap this time.

I also saw that slower rising hcg could indicate boy and faster could indicate girl.


----------



## bdb84

Kit- CONGRATULATIONS!! That's so exciting especially since it was prevented :haha: How did your DH take the news?

I wish I could remember everything but I had 10 pages to catch up on! 

I had my 18 week appt and anatomy scan. Baby is DEFINITELY a girl so I can quit doubting it now. We have decided to name her Hayden. :cloud9: 

I'm including a profile and a potty shot and then my 18 week belly pic with a cameo from my oldest :lol:


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb yip definitely girl potty shot :) congrats!!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex you have me craving cold alcoholic beverages now. I could reeeeaaalllly go for a piña colada. There is a mexican joint near here that makes the best ones. 

Kit holy crap! That is amazing progression! See if I were you I'd claim ignorance at my LMP and request a dating ultrasound :haha: just schedule it for 6 weeks in case you're only just pregnant. I hope hubby is understanding. I'm sure he'll be happy once the shock wears off.


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations bdb!!! I love the name. And ong your tummy shot :shock: you look amazing! I don't have a tummy that nice un-pregnant!


----------



## bdb84

Thanks, y'all! There's no denying her girly bits this time around :haha:

Gig- Truthfully the size of my stomach has been a huge concern for me this go around because I'm normally very quick to show and need maternity clothes. In all of my other pregnancies, I outgrew my regular clothes before I was 10 weeks along and could no longer hide my belly by 12 weeks, so taking so long to show this time around has really made me nervous. But my OB keeps assuring me that my uterus us right where it should be and she is measuring spot on at 18+2 so I'm assuming she's just growing more towards my butt instead of outward. I have a feeling I'll wake up one morning and have ballooned up out of nowhere!


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb I didn't really pop with V until later. I hada small preggo bump to go along with my fat belly :haha: you couldn't eally tell if I was fat or prefnant up until 28 weeks.


----------



## claireybell

Awww Bdb most def a girly hehe happy 18 wks :) Guessing thats your son in the bump pic hehe.. lovely tum for 18 wks aswell, i look about 25 wks already lol! 

Kit oooomg lol thats a definate pg positive progression there!! I wonder if you had ovulated sometime uptil cd17 & you had lotsa implant bleeding & you thought period only finished at cd17? Def go with what Gigs said & play ignorant to get an early date scan & then you can pinpoint when it happened? Ooh the mystery :) Im sure hubs will be fine after initial shock, my SO wasnt too great last time but after shock he was ok but this pg he was fine.. you cant say your one was planned behind his back either as he been protecting :) its lovely news, congrats hun

Flueks your period will most def not be arriving .. you should stop temping as any dip in temp will stress u out, it fid with Nuala when i was charting:) 

Gigs hows hubs been since the other day? 

Jez its like that here atm no air its so stuffy, I usually love sunbathing but i just can do it lol but ive got a lovely tan just from the school run haha


----------



## Flueky88

CB I will do my last temp tomorow. I want to keep on until AF due date.... not sure why. I'm just weird and OCD:haha: I can admit my strangeness.


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs has been fine. I feel like he's been picking on me more than usual but i may just be hyper sensitive, idk.

I announced on instagram and was going to on facebook but my SIL just had her baby and I don't want to steal her thunder since we have many of the same contacts. I will share the news after she shares hers...I'm really in no rush to have more people ask if it was an accident and if I am hoping for a girl this time.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness congrats on your girly!!!

O must have been around CD17-18 though because we hadn&#8217;t had sex in about 3 weeks before that because of all the bleeding, to be fair it stopped for about a day then started spotting again so I really don&#8217;t know it&#8217;s all so strange!! I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;d believe it without the tests!


----------



## claireybell

Lots of women bleed just like you & dont find out until a good couple of months along.. crazy that you poas just because you fancied it haha you may not of even tested for about another month or so until sickness was occurring.. 

Poss bit more sensitive than usual, i know i am, being pg doesnt stop SO being a dick sometimes & yelling #eyeroll

Ahhh i just saw your Insta announcement <3 lovely, your boys are too cute hehe! Is Des excited? Is he bothered about brother/sister? Always amazes me that after baby no2 people always assume its unplanned, i know ours was but loadsa peeps have 3/4 planned ones :)


----------



## kittykat7210

To be honest clairey I&#8217;d had a whole bottle of sangria because it was so sunny and I fancied sangria :wine: 3 people in my August baby group had announced pregnancies and I was like gah I miss peeing on a stick so did it and we&#8217;ll you&#8217;ve seen the rest :rofl:

Gigs do you have a snap of your announcement? Would love to see it!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- I still can't believe you're knocked up lol it's crazy! Tests are looking great. 

Bdb- congrats on the girl! Love love love the name! 

Flu- woot woot for an appointment Friday!

Gig-congrats on the announcement! 

Why are people so rude?!? I'm referring to Dobs and gigs post. Mind your own business. My baby and I'll worry about if he/she was an accident or if he is still taking a bottle. People suck. 

I just emailed my doc about when I should get my mirena removed :shock:

I'll post pics of the boys on the next post. Give me one second!


----------



## mrs.green2015

My boys!
  



Attached Files:







IMG_7223.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 13









IMG_7277.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah green I can&#8217;t believe how much they have grown up!! What gorgeous little men!


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie ahh hope you can get that mirena out soon :happydance:

Your boys are gorgeous! I can see their different personalities in the photos :)

Kitty wow a lot o preggos from your august group! I think I'm the only one from June/July thread. When do you plan to tell DH?

Gigs that's very thoughtful of you to wait to announce on FB. At my gender reveal, DHs cousin had recently found out she was pregnant. I spoke with her, but she didn't want to steal my thunder by announcing. I appreciated it :)


----------



## bdb84

Green- your boys are precious!


----------



## gigglebox

Green ahhh they're so cute, almost makes me wish we were having two! Almost :haha: how are you feeling about getting your mirena out? And about ttc?

Kit your story is so intriguing. I'm at the edge of my seat waiting on hubs' response.

Per your request:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4245.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yes hubs reaction Kit :) Kit lol re sangria & the hell with it, il poas :haha: i was wasted drunk the night before my faint squinter with Nuala at 10dpo & i had a feeling i was pg aswell (bad parenting) hahaa

MrsG your boys are adorable & i can see which ones a cheeky one from the right pic hehe!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I love the announcement! Hope when you announce on fb you don't get all that "muck" of "don't you know how babies are made", etc.

CB sangria sounds good right now too. 


Oh not sure if I had updated. We had decided last month not to go to disney this year and to just get a cabin in the mountains. The thing I'm a bit down about is no hot tub for me. Small price to pay though.


----------



## shaescott

Kit that&#8217;s a great progression!

Gigs that announcement is soooo cute!

Green aww the boys look so grown up already

Sorry that&#8217;s all I can remember. Been visiting with a friend to get my mind off things (it was pre-planned but it&#8217;s helping anyway). I wasn&#8217;t super close with the woman who died, but growing up I saw her once a week and knowing that I&#8217;ll never see her again is hard. My little sister is taking it pretty hard too. But the way she found out was better. My dad just blurted it out to me after reading my mom&#8217;s text to him about it (she warned him she was about to tell him something disturbing... I got no such warning). I sat my sister down and offered tea and told her that she&#8217;d passed away. She asked what happened, I asked if she really wanted to know, she said yes, so I told her the truth of the circumstances of her death. Both of us are wishing we&#8217;d gone to see her recently, but there&#8217;s nothing we can do now, and there&#8217;s no sense guilting ourselves over it, it won&#8217;t help anyone.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I know that guilty feeling. I was with DHs grandma right before we left for vacation (she passed shortly after we got back) and I thought while there I want a picture of her and my boys and I didn't speak up. I feel horrible but like you said we can't guilt ourselves. I'm glad you're there for your sister. 

Thank you everyone for the comment on how adorable to boys are! I know they are, but I'm a little biased so it's nice coming from someone else haha how do we all have such cute kids?!?!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs are people actually saying this sh*t to you?!

Looking at your ticker he&#8217;s only 11 months? All of my children had 0 teeth on their first birthdays, Lucy and daisy took their first steps just after their first bday. Ella is almost 21 months still cannot walk, (she&#8217;s only recently learnt to stand around 3 weeks ago, and can now do around 2-4 steps) And can only say around 5 words (mum, dad, nan, bubbles and thank you) lol I&#8217;m not concerned, children develop at different paces tell them to STFU! X
 



Attached Files:







57EB5AE2-A950-468F-9BA4-030AE8480130.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry my posts are few and far between! My girls have been keeping me super
Busy, plus a new pup, just had a mini holiday (Isle of Wight caravan holiday loved it my fav place ever!) lots of housework etc x

Have been up and down think anxiety had been getting the better of me, but after a long weekend away have come home abit more refreshed and ready to tackle my shit-hole house and bed time routines etc!

Oh wow KIT- congrats! How are you feeling?! What a shock! I was NTNP with Ella my youngest, and remember POAS chucking it, coming back half hour later to have a mini heart attack I literally almost died (but was V excited) - this time I walked upstairs to almost faint (dizzy hot feeling) thought oh god this feels like when Im early pregnant, POAS and cried and said for fuck sake why me lol cried for a few days, then OH found the wrapper of a test a few days later, went mad and left me and the girls at xmas and started seeing someone else lol - Now its started to sink in abit more (only took until 33 weeks lol) were both excited (him more so than me) im just nervous! X - forgot to add - omg that progression!

Fluek - AHHHH!!!!! congrats!!! That progression is madness so strong!!! your first test was like my 11/12dpo tests on a FRER! So happy for you x loved the way you told OH, Im abit geeky like that too! X 

CB- what? omg as in you have an actual email just casually chilling in your inbox with your babies gender on?!! Your self control is wayyyyy better than mine! But going from your nub Im 9/10 convinced your having a boy! X

Gigs- omg Levs head tilt in the trolley, and your reveal, those boys - delicious! Love them theyre gorgeous!!! I totally get the do u not have a tele at home 4 Kids wow rather you than me I got such bad anxiety about people judging me I didnt share on FB until 25 weeks and I used to try and hide my bump round the school etc in big jumpers etc , summers here now so Im just bumping it for all to see lol 

Greeny- oh those darling boys, I bet you get comments everywhere you go! They are so lovely and agree with the above comment can see their little personalities shining through!

Sorry for anyone Ive missed! 

33 week bump shot... Im going to have 4 kids aged 6 and under?! Im so unprepared for this help!!!!! x
 



Attached Files:







68ED8C5E-9F65-4F68-A8C2-5F9AB97C5B46.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I'm sooo glad to hear you aren't guilting yourself. I thought about calling my brother before he committed suicide but I wanted to take a nap after my clinical. My mom woke me from my nap with a "weird voicemal from my bro". It was actually my dad screaming mom's name as he found him. I wished I had called him. In reality whatever drove him to that I doubt I could have prevented. 


Keeps ella is adorable!! Your bump photo is great! So did I understand daddy has came around? If so I'm glad he's regained his mind.

Thank you, I was a bit worried yesterday but I think I was crazy. Glad you are a bit geeky too :) I was so happy to announce to him in a "special" way.


----------



## Flueky88

Finally progression on IC. No frer until tomorrow and I'll likely do a digi weeks then. AF was due today and my temp is still way high. It was my last temp.
 



Attached Files:







20180703_054055.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## claireybell

Keeps your looking lovely hun :) lovely Bump going on there, did the girls enjoy the holiday on iow? 

Ha ha yep this email is just sat there, ive opened it but the pdf attachment has the gender on it which ive not opened up, i just want to see the baby on screen & have a guess before they take a look lol & then il open email after to see if they got it right haha! I think it&#8217;ll feel somewhat blah aswell if i open it & its just in writing, idk?! 4 wks today i will find out, apt is at 9am at Princess Anne hehe very excited! 

Lovely cheapie progression Flueks ;)


----------



## gigglebox

I have more to say but I only have a second. Kit, just wanted to say the more I think about your situation the more I think you are probably closer to seven weeks pregnant. Judging by your last period my prediction is that the bleed you just had was probably one of those sub something believe I can never remember what they're called, and your ic test is extremely dark before nine DPO Just a thought

Sorry for the weird text, I am talking into my phone


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I'm not sure if there's any "good" way to hear that news :( so sorry for you all. Had anyone in your family seen her recently? Do they have a motive yet?

Fluek so sorry about your brother. Ugh I vividly remember my mom's reaction to the news her mom was dying and her words, exactly as panicked as they sounded, are burned into my memory even though it's been probably 15 years now. I imagine that voice message might be similar...ugh that's so haunting, I am so sorry you went through that. As someone who has been through depression and hospitalized for being suicidal, i would definitely concur there was nothing you could have done to talk him out of it if he had his mind set. Again I am so sorry you went through that.
And in positive comments! Dang girl that test progression looks great! Definitely a sticky one in there :thumbup:

Keeps hi! So is SO back in the picture? Will he be at the birth? Is he involved in the girls' lives? Yay for a refreshing break! How are you feeling physically? 

Can anyone with okder kids tell me that my 6yo being annoying is just a phase they all go through? He's been arguing recently, yelling, and lying (about stupid stuff, like washing his hands). Then he gets sent to his room and screams, i go in and ask him why he's being pinished and he says "I don't know". I'm not sure if this is partially due to his processing delay or if this is how kids this age act anyway...he's a bit behind emotionally so this may also be typical behavior for a younger age group? Idk since he is my first obviously.


----------



## bdb84

Gig- what an adorable announcement! And as for his behavior, it sounds very normal. I've always said that parenting older children is more mentally exhausting than little ones. My first born may very well be the death of me, but I try my hardest to have more patience since he's on the brink of puberty and I know all those hormones and emotions are not helping to make his outburts any easier. 

Keeps- Ella is adorable! My youngest would LOVE that peppa pig swim suit. 

Cb- 4 more weeks!? I don't see how you do it having the answer right at your finger tips. 

Flueky- your test progression is so solid! I have high hopes for this pregnancy. 

AFM- The older two kids went on vacation yesterday with their paternal grandparents for the week and it's made the house awfully quiet. Brenna wanted to go so bad, but she's only 3 and cannot float the river like the other two can. That and, after a day or two, she'd start to miss having her dad or me around and become far too much of a handful.


----------



## claireybell

Aww Bdb you updated your baby ticker to a pink baba girl one <3

Gigs i think its def a phase, Rileys been awful like that & lying about washing his face/teeth brushing etc & when i call him on it, i get &#8216;mumi was joking?!&#8217; Umm no Riley u were lying but he screams & flips out over nothing atm.. I wonder if its they know theres a baby on its way soon, attention thing perhaps if not? 

Is hubs still home Bdb?


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb YES! "I was just kidding" same shit here!!! Ok that makes me feel better lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB- 100% agree seeing it written on a piece of paper in scientific terms, is 100% not the same as desperately searching the sonographers screen for any sign or burgers or hot dogs!! I&#8217;ve found the nub theory fascinating this time around it amazes me! They told me 100% go buy blue this time, (my scan was 13w 1d) and there was a clear nub raised right up with stacking, the admins were 100% I&#8217;m kinda glad it gave me some time to get used to the idea of a boy, then I only waited 2 & half weeks and went private (babybond do it from 16w but I told a porky and went at 15w 3d just knocked 4 days off my due date lol, it was clear as day a little winky! Very odd. I&#8217;m used to burgers lol and I absolutely loved the IOW thanks! They&#8217;ve got all the sandy beaches, and beautiful countryside and everyone is just so friendly! Coming bck to portsmouth on the boat all I kept thinking was &#8220;what a shit hole&#8221; lol past the stoney beach, grey roads, tower blocks and high street full of drunks lol. Will you not be having an early gender scan? Is Riley excited about having a baby around the house again? I&#8217;m guessing Nuala is a little too young to take it in? P.S loving your girls name for bump, I&#8217;m obsessed with Harley Quinn she is amazing! How have u been feeling this time around? X

BDB- sorry totally forget to congratulate on the confirmation of pink!! Love the bow on the ultrasound too cute! And omfg how do u look like that at 18w?!!! Echo what gigs said I don&#8217;t even look like that non-pregnant!! U have a figure to die for! And thank you, my little Ella is also obsessed with the pig! We did Peppa Pig world not
Long ago she loved it! X

Gigs- yeah he came back around February time, after leaving early December when I found out about number 4, we did lots of arguing about abortion (sorry sensitive subject I know) this happens every pregnancy since our first, finds out, he freaks, goes off with someone else, comes back a few months later? It&#8217;s a shame because he&#8217;s great with our girls when he wants to be he is just very immature! Watching all the dads he&#8217;s always the one jumping on the swings with the kids, or first in the pool, and great at getting them out up the park to
Play football etc (he is excited for a son!) he just doesn&#8217;t do the practical stuff (dinners, making sure they have nice clothes etc) he&#8217;s a kid raising kids but the girls love it as he&#8217;s fun and I&#8217;m boring mum! Health wise ths pregnancy is harder because of my stupid hips! I&#8217;m at the point of needing a hip replacement but have been putting it off as wont be able To drive, and who the hell will look after all
My kids? So that&#8217;s a no go. We&#8217;re also having a very hot summer which is not fun when pregnant, but bought a steel framed pool for the garden, me and the kids love it!! Re: behaviour, Lucy is also 6 and can be very hard work at times. Stubborn, rude, nasty to her younger sister, cries for no reason etc, I think it&#8217;s very hard on kids nowadays, they have all these emotions and don&#8217;t quite know how to process them yet. It can be draining esp when early pregnant, but persevere it will pass x

Ok.. cravings? Anyone having any weird ones? With my first I used to get the urge to suck/chew on a flannel dipped in water, by around 30 weeks I had this one flannel I&#8217;d take everywhere and rip pieces off and chew it. With my 2nd it was washing up sponges, I&#8217;d cut them up, dunk them in water and eat them. By my 3rd baby the urge for washing up sponges was very strong it&#8217;s all I&#8217;d think about and eat. My dentist even showed me my xray from before Kids to after of my teeth, they&#8217;ve meant to have a natural curve, mine have all been ground down by the sponge like someone who would grind their teeth. This is my 4th baby now and this sponge thing is ridiculous! I&#8217;m eating like 2-4 whole sponges a day (and I mean every bit, cut them into strips and then squares, and eat and swallow all of it including the green fuzzy bit) it&#8217;s so strange and I do worry about my intenstines lol, but I literally can&#8217;t stop! There is particular sponges it has to be (the cheap ones, colourful, usually yellow, blue and pink) they have a great crunchy texture lol
 



Attached Files:







355739F3-EAFF-444E-AA93-F17A338D307B.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kittykat7210

Okay so hubby took it better than expected, no idea how it happened still but whatever! He&#8217;s not happy and he is wanting to take some time without talking about it which I get. Hopefully in a few weeks he will get on board!

It&#8217;s really strange that I was possibly pregnant when I was thinking about asking hubby for another :rofl: maybe my body was trying to tell me!


----------



## bdb84

Cb- Yes, hubby is still home, thankfully! He got sent to work about an hour and 15 minutes away but he makes the round trip each day. Bless him. His days are just incredibly long now. He leaves the house before 5AM and doesnt get home until about 7PM. So we do not spend very much time together in the evenings lately. About an hour is all he has in him before hes passed out. 

I meant to tell you, we started The affair a couple of days ago! Lets just say I wasnt expecting the amount of sex in these episodes, but they have definitely made DH and I feel a bit more horny than we already are. :happydance: :blush: 

Kit- Im glad you finally told DH. Im sure that hell be thrilled once the shock wears off that yall conceived despite protection. 

Keeps- I cannot lie- reading about your history with DH hurts my heart for you. You are a beautiful woman and I hope this time he realizes what he has with you. Otherwise you deserve better. Im sorry if Im overstepping saying so. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

I have not had any weird cravings. I do remember your sponge thing from last pregnancy and I'm sorry to see it is affecting you again this pregnancy. It can't be good for you! But if the doctors can't get you to stop I doubt anything I say will convince you! I personally would be concerned about an intestinal blockage and having to have surgery while pregnant. If you can't stop yourself from eating them, can you stop yourself from going to the store and getting them?

Thank you for reassuring me about my six-year-old! It certainly does make me feel better.

I think I'm going to have to write his behavior down so I am not blindsided when I go through it again with Levin!

Cb your willpower is strong! It is five weeks out or so until I will be able to find out sex and I cannot wait! I am having second thoughts about the gender reveal party for the same reason that you mentioned: I really want to see the bits on the screen and make my own guess before I know for sure. 

I'm starting to think instead of a gender reveal party I might just do the ultrasound with my closest friends and family with me. The place I went to last time has a very nice set up that makes it feel more like a photography studio than a doctors office. Could be fun! However I do not fancy the idea of exposing my fat belly to everybody LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Kit if he's anything like my hubby he'll need a day or two to marinate on it, think about what it means and how the kiddos are going to be so close, then his heart will thaw out and he will be excited LOL
Hahahhahahah thinking of my icy hubby when I told him about ds2


----------



## Flueky88

CB thank you! I agree I feel like finding out by reading the gender feels like a bit of a letdown. I guess that's how team green/yellow feel about us that find out at gender scan. :haha:

Gigs subchorionic(sp?) hemorrhage. I think that's what your saying to kit. It's quite possible. 

Thanks gigs! It was the hardest thing in my life to go through. I can't imagine how my parents felt. I went to survivors of suicide sessionsand it really helped. It's a whole different type of grieving as I'm sure grieving over a murder is the whole different grief as well.

Yes, I was stupid to worry yesterday. Sometimes we need someone to bring us back to reality. I think it was because another bnb user just had a chemical.

Sorry no advice about Des' behaviour. Could he be acting up more knowing another baby is coming?

I only want DH in ultrasound room. Maybe my mom. She really wats to go to an appt with me next time. So we will see.

Kit test the hook effect by diluting your urine with water. If tests are darker with dilution then you conceived your prior cycle.

Glad DH took it better than expected. And yes your body was totally in synch with your brain wanting another baby.
Bdb thank you!! Are you getting to spend some quality time with your DH? How's your dog? I think he had a bad paw a few months ago.

Keeps glad he's back in his girls lives. I hope he can mature one day though.

And umm.... that's pica. Eating non food items. You should talk to your ob about that. Don't want your intestines getting a blockage. Itcould cause enough damage you could need an ileostomy or colostomy. You really don't want one of those. Can you find something else to do to take your mind of it?? I don't nean to sound rude, but this is dangerous.



AFM just feeling more tired than usual. Occasional feelings of queasiness and super thirsty. I found out one of the therapists is pregnant right now too. She thinks she's due around 1st of March. I have a real life bump buddy :)

V has been clingy lately and fussier. I'm thinking she's teething. 

Looking forward to being off for the holiday tomorrow. We are going to a bbq at ny in laws in the evening. Also, going to try to finally gets Vs pool set up. I'm pretty excited for that.


----------



## gigglebox

Poor levy, he was screaming his butt off in his crib (i put him in his crib) and i come in there and poor thing had his leg stuck in the rails! He is definitely going to be the first one to break a bone. 

Fluek you can turn hot tubs down to lower 90's, still warm and safe :thumbup: we've been doing this as MIL & FIL's because they got a hot tub recently. No one complains ;)

Oooh i need to get a pool. Meant to check wally world when i was there today but i forgot, of course. 

I don't think des' behavior has anything to do with baby. He's only just really grasped that we're having another but he's been acting out for a couple of weeks now. I think he's also mimicking some behavior of kids at school -- the public school kids are in his class for the summer so a whole new dynamic with his current classmates.


----------



## claireybell

A few other kids in Rileys class at school (told from their Mums) have been acting up alot so its probs more a phase .. lil buggers arent they lol! So stressy though! 

Yes 4 wks today until 20 wk scan arhhhhh I cant wait but can iykwim lol

Hahaaaa Bdb i was mega horny watching season 1 of the Affair.. i was watching it in the day & early hrs whilst bf&#8217;ing Nuala, i couldnt wait to see the next episode & my SO couldn&#8217;t understand why i felt so fruity :rofl: glad to hear hubs is still at home :) 

Ohhh Keeps thats the Pica thing.. i am worried for you & your stomach re blockage hun.. isnt it a deficiency of some kind? You should def ask mw for a blood test, how many wks u got left?? I remember you had it bad last pg aswell.

Anyone had a Varicose vein in their butt cheek whilst pg? Like at the curve of the bottom where you underwear finishes? Or &#8220;the smile&#8221; bit, I kept feeling this puffy bump & SO thought i was weird asking if i had a puffy bum cheek lol but i just checked in mirror & its all nobbly along the edge :( i Googled it & it can be normal, i have them in my girly bits already but just on the one side.. same side as the butt one funnily enough! I have MW in morning so il quiz her about it aswell urhhh never had the butt one with prev pg&#8217;s!


----------



## claireybell

Kit hubs will be fine in a couple days after processing the info.. he probs wants his quiet time to recap & think &#8216;when did the condom split & i not notice??&#8217; Lol! But hey ho, bubba is settling in there now & thats all that matters that all is healthy & a happy 9 months <3


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'll consider it. If nothing else I'll dip my legs in :) but I'll research into that.

Poor lev. Oh and I hope Des' acting out improves. Not looking forward to that but really not looking forward to teenage years.

Cb, we watched Spartacus, the HBO series, during my 3rd tri. It got me horny, I'll put that on my list of reasons I went into ptl. Too much sex in 3rd tri :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i only have a varicose vein on my leg, haven't seen any elsewhere yet. I do have a friend who had them on her vag reeaaally bad. She ended up needing some sort of vag support belt thing because the pain was awful. Hope you don't experience anything like that! 

I was going to watch the affair but it turns out it was only advertised on Hulu, but the actual show only plays on Showtime which I do not have :( so sad, i wanna watch horny induction shows too!!! Not fair!


----------



## claireybell

I remember seeing advert snippets for Spartacus ages ago & it did look &#8216;fleshy & people entwinned&#8217; lol hmm maybe another box set to download lol! Was V ok being born at 34wks? Will u be deemed as high risk this time around because of it?

Ohhhh thats no good Gigs.. well, if u ever see it available fir download or comes available on normal tv u gotta watch! Its probs a cheap one to buy on a dvd box set now as it was 3/4yrs ago :) Is the vein on your leg pg related or do u suffer from them? Your poor friend bless her.. i hope i wont need that either :-/ i have the groin ones aswell, looking bulky eurghh, i never noticed them until well over 20wks with my prev ones these appeared around 10/11 wks joy!


----------



## claireybell

Going to google Vag support belt as i have no idea what one looks like..


----------



## claireybell

Never knew they existed i may have to get one, thanks Gigs


----------



## gigglebox

No problem, i hear women swear by them

Only the one spot on my leg; not sure when it popped up, maybe while i was pregnant with Lev? Idk

Kit any test updates? I'm curious if you've tried the hook water trick. Did you make an appointment yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

So many things to say but so tired. I wish I had grabbed my computer so I could respond to everyone


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry about lev! It&#8217;s awful when they get themselves in difficult situations! Eves keeps trapping her hands in draws and cupboards! She&#8217;s so clumsy! 

Clairey I had a varicose vein near my pubic bone last time but it didn&#8217;t hurt and was only small! I&#8217;ve never heard of one on the bum before though!! Hope t doesn&#8217;t get worse :hugs:

Yeh took a frer this morning, took loads of tests last night but no hook effect, the tests just got lighter the more water I added :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







7CFA40CF-843B-4AC9-B7C6-505FFA144D0E.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Flueky88

Kit then I would say you got pregnant this cycle with all the bleeding. Your progression is super strong! Definitely voting twins. Are you go to call your dr today?


----------



## Flueky88

Test porn at 15dpo. My frer is finally darker than control line and digi is 2-3 weeks :happydance: 

Going to try to get some more sleep, woke up at 4 and I'm not ready to get up:sleep:
 



Attached Files:







20180704_043048.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 1









20180704_043113.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 1









20180704_043143.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh yay Flueks that&#8217;s great!!

Booked in with my doctors for the 25th seems AGES away but they wouldn&#8217;t lol me in closer :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

I sill think you're further along! That test is extremely dark. :-k This will be very interesting! The 25th does seem far. I'm right behind you, 27th for my next scan. 

Beautiful progression Fluek! How satisfying to see the weeks, too.


----------



## gigglebox

Just looking back at your chart...if april was your true lmp you could be as much as 12 weeks along :shock:

Do you have a fetal doppler? If you can find the hb pretty easily that would definitely lend credibility to the fact you're further along.

Speaking of which i used mine and found the hb much easier this time :cloud9: trying not to go crazy with it but wanted to have some reassurance before announcing. I'm so thankful to have it this time!


----------



## kittykat7210

Don&#8217;t think I could be 12 weeks! :shock: That would be madness! Haven&#8217;t got a Doppler or anything

Congrats on finding hb!! That&#8217;s so cool!


----------



## shaescott

Kit, wasn&#8217;t your first test lighter (like, pre-AF light) and then it got darker? Considering the hook effect isn&#8217;t happening, it seems to me like you have fast rising hcg rather than are further along. Maybe twins? Just a thought. I do think you&#8217;re more than 11 dpo like your ticker says, though. Guess we&#8217;ll find out on the 25th!


----------



## bdb84

Kit, am I looking at your test right that your test line is already darker than your control line? 

Fluek- beautiful progression! 

Anybody (in the states) have plans today for the 4th? 

Last night DH and I dtd and afterward the baby curled into such a tight ball and it felt like a ten minute long BH contraction. My belly had never looked so big! I guess she wasn't a fan of what went down in the bedroom. :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh first test was a squinter, compared to previous positive tests I would guess at 8dpo ish, which would make me 12dpo today :shrug: I really dont know whats happening, doctor wont see me, nor will early pregnancy unit. Ill just have to wait. Will take a CBD on Saturday and see what that says. But I am either 11-12dpo or like 7+ weeks! I did have 2 random days of spotting in May, which happened last time I released double eggs, which would make me 8ish weeks with twins but doesnt explain the original weak tests, oh I dont know its going to be a LONG 3 weeks!

But yeh test line is darker than control

These are all my tests from the last few days!
 



Attached Files:







3C28B689-455B-4BAC-9477-139121F371C9.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## claireybell

Kit you could always pay for a Private scan if theres a okace near u guys? Has hubs said anything this morning... ooh look at all your tests :)

Ahhhh 2-3wk digi result woop excellent test porn flueks hehee!! 

Spoke to me mw this morning re my vein in a weird place Lol & she said its very normal & where its reeeeally hot, alot of veins pop quicker to surface & the fact its all over one side just suggests baby/Placenta is more to the left of my uterus as opposed to central hmmm she laughed when i called it my wrinkly butt bit hahaa


----------



## kittykat7210

Glad your &#8216;wrinkly butt bit&#8217; is okay and nothing to worry about!

I will ask hubs about the private scan, he went for a run this morning and hasnt brought it up, I&#8217;m just leaving him to it, I said I wouldn&#8217;t mention it until he was ready so it&#8217;s just a waiting game!


----------



## gigglebox

Is it possible the first test was diluted? Didn't you mention you had just drank a bottle of sangria? :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Cb glad all went well with your appointment!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Is it possible the first test was diluted? Didn't you mention you had just drank a bottle of sangria? :haha:

:rofl: that is very true I had drank a bottle of sangria! Morning test though was also light :-k


----------



## claireybell

Was the Sangria good though? Haha! Ive never tried it, deprived me thinks :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha the sangria was fantastic! :wine:


----------



## claireybell

MW apt went well, my bloods came back that i had a &#8216;weird something&#8217; on my Anti bodies but if u remember from my mc earlier this yr, my bloods then indicated i had AntiBody M in my blood, so i think they&#8217;re dbl checking things. Hb was found instantly but bub was wriggling loads & she kept losing it haha


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah I don't even know. Guess there's no point in guessing. I hope hubby comes around and gets excited. 

Forget who asked but we're just having some neighbors over and SIL for the 4th. And yes, fireworks. One of our neighbors lights very large fireworks (like professional ones) so we just walk to the end of our driveway and watch instead of going to the crowded events.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb are you feeling movement yet? 

My brother and i split a bottle of sangria in montreal back when i was 18. Omg mmmmmmmm yummy it was so good! Afterward we wondered the street yelling "oui j'taime" (am i even spelling that right?), and other french phrases...the very limited ones we knew. I think "how do you say", "j'dore (fill in blank)", and then est, ouest, nord, sud...merci...lol. As i said, very limited :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

I think sangria is my favourite summer time drink


----------



## gigglebox

An excellent choice!
Piña coladas for me &#128556;


----------



## Keepsmiling91

BDB- aw it&#8217;s just something I&#8217;m used to. Obviously I&#8217;d LOVEto
Meet someone who I&#8217;m more suited to and feel loved and cared for, but we have 4 children together now, and no one will want me with all my baggage so I just accept
It as it is, and know there&#8217;s people far worse off x so how are you feeling about having a baby girl? I always loved being pregnant with my girlies! 

Flueks- I did mention it to my midwife at every pregnancy and they never seem overly concerned? Also keep saying about feeling tired, faint and heart racing a lot (I had anemia due to hemmorage when Ella was born and feels very similar) they did my 28w bloods and my iron came back at 10 which they said is low but not overly
Low for someone pregnant? Pica, plus extreme tiredness and have terrible restless legs (they jump when I&#8217;m asleep and kick so hard it wakes me) leads me to believe it&#8217;s an iron thing?

CB - yeah I&#8217;m think an iron problem? I usually completely stop eating them by the time baby is around 4 weeks old, I literally look at a sponge and think wtf that is so gross, whilst now I can&#8217;t stop thinking about them haha. How are you finding the heat atm? I&#8217;m struggling to keep up with all my housework etc I&#8217;m 33 & half weeks so 6 & half to go! Feels like forever I&#8217;m so ready for it to be over now, I never really struggled with the girls, this time I&#8217;m drained x

Gigs- aww sorry to hear about Ls foot in the cot! ouchie hope he&#8217;s ok, I&#8217;m terrible Ella&#8217;s 21 months and don&#8217;t think she&#8217;s slept in a cot once! She has a lovely cot too, I just suffer the worst anxiety when I can&#8217;t hear or feel them x how are u feeling? Sickness kicking in yet? X

Kit- your ticker says your not even 4 weeks yet?!! Your tests are incredibly dark!! If they&#8217;ve progressed from light to dark though I&#8217;d say you&#8217;re around what you think, maybe early implanter? Or I&#8217;m also thinking the T word lol x


----------



## gigglebox

Symptoms definitely kicking in, i've had hair loss from the beginning but now skin is breaking out, feeling sick, super tired, get winded easily, bloat, etc. 

Glad everything has checked out ok and i hope if you can't get yourself to overcome the pica, it doesn't cause any more issues.

I do get the need for baby close by! I definitely felt that way with Lev but we have too soft of a mattress and he's a belly sleeper, so had to stay in the bedside crib, then he started having fun in it instead of sleeping so i had to move him to his crib before i was ready. It was hard at first but we adjusted fine.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Pina Coladas mmmmmm & Screaming Orgasm cocktails yummers!!

Hahaa shouting out french ooh la la&#8217;s :haha: 

Ohhhh Keeps the afternoon school run in this heat is killing me, i have no energy to clean either, some days i feel its an effort to breathe uhhhh!!! Hoping your next 6 wks go quick for you hun :hugs: 

My 16 wk bump looks very bumpy, ive bloated right up & out, pic in a minute.. 

Is your hair still thinning Gigs? I have gas ALL the time lol its awful! I thought i felt a lil tap tap the other evening but then i farted not long after so i put it down to Wind haha!


----------



## claireybell

16 + 2, i popped right out & its pushed me belly up n out lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1037715&stc=1&d=1530735528
 



Attached Files:







8F8ECDF5-B4D6-41CE-8747-CC250B2691CB.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## gigglebox

:rofl: omg!!! Hahahha well here's to hoping it wasn't just gas lol

Yup hair still coming out. It looks thinner but not terribly noticeable, however when i grab it to pull it back it feels half the thickness it used to be :cry:


----------



## pacificlove

My mw called last night to move my appointment up to, well right now instead of next week. Just waiting in the waiting room ;)

Will type more after ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh yay let us know how your appointment goes!!

Sorry about the hair loss gigs, try not to tie it up if you can, it will help! Hopefully it&#8217;s just a temporary thing :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- how'd your appointment go? Was there a reason for moving it up? 

Cb- you look fantastic!!

Flu&kit- those lines are looking amazing!!! 


AFM- phone appointment next week to discuss removing my mirena. Not sure why she wants to have a phone appointment. I emailed her asking how long before actually trying I should remove it and her assistant scheduled a phone call?


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks kit : ) it's so long though so i do wear it up a lot, especially in this heat! But I haven't noticed a difference down or up anyway. When it's up it all collects & wraps around the ponytail holder, when it's down i just shed all over the place and am constantly picking hair off myself, out of lev's mouth, off the floor...my friend tonight said it happened with her girl so :shrug: we'll see.

PL why the appointment bump up? Is all ok???

Cb your bump is lovely <3 i alteady look like that but squishier :haha: 

Green maybe it's because you always needs consultations before medical procedures so they rather do it over the phone than bring you in. They'll probably schedule the removal on the same phone call.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs you're probably right. I'm paradnoid. 

So this is going to be a selfish post so please feel free to skip. Today I have been so grumpy, irritable, and emotional. No idea what's going on. DH and I have been fighting all day. Thank god he understands and has been pretty good still. I literally sat in the car crying. Calmed down and he asked if I was okay and done crying (after we talked for a bit) and I just balled and said "I don't know what's wrong with me I can't help it!" I was half laughing and half crying. DH was laughing which I totally understand. It was funny lol anyway, all this to say... I think this possible 3rd baby is stressing me out already. DH had been very forward that he wants one and has for awhile but didn't want to say anything. Just in case we can't have another or any possible miscarriages. Maybe I'm worried about the same, maybe I'm worried about the fact that we need a bigger house and car. Maybe I'm not sure if I want another? Maybe I'm just emotional! Lol who knows. I can't even blame it on my period since I didn't even get my period with mirena.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also, when did you move your kids out of a crib and when did you potty train your kids? 
I know we're not ready for either, I'm a planner lol


----------



## claireybell

Ahh MrsGreen bless you.. could def be a mixture of anxiety about ttc again & if it takes a while like before & stresses of a newborn with toddlers.. & the hormones kicking in more with the Mirena, big hugs hun :hugs: You may feel more clearer headed about it when the Mirena has been removed? 

Riley i never started potty training until a couple days after he was 3, he was showing signs of not wanting nappies & using pull ups etc only a couple months before hand but he got it straight away which was awesome! Nuala is aware when she has a poop brewing but i wont attempt anything until after shes 2, we're gonna use the toilet seat thing & get the step up out ready  

We moved Riley to his toddler bed when he was 2yrs & 8 months & he was really excited about it, Nuala has been in her toddler bed for a while but shes a nightmare getting her to sleep & she gets out of her bed & cries at the stair-gate at her bedroom door, she never had a cot & her sleep patterns have been terrible since very little, if the boys go to sleep fine in their cots i bet you'll have no probs with them in toddler beds, how old are they now?


----------



## kittykat7210

I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re feeling not yourself green, I agree it could be ttc anxiety! I have 0 experience potty training but I want to potty train Evie asap or at least get her on the way before the new arrival(s)


In other news We finally have a roof!
 



Attached Files:







112FC7E6-E059-413B-B7E7-CAC4F50A0B4F.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo kit coming along great! Oooh i'd be so tempted to climb the scaffolding:haha:

Green it sounds to me like you aren't quite ready yet to ttc if i'm being honest. You sound like me when ttc #2. I went through waves of terror about it, and if you recall I actually called for a ttc break when i got pregnant with the m/c. There was a part of me relieved by it and we still took a break for a couple months after so i could get my head straight. 

I think maybe since this idea was recently sprung on you and it was not your idea, you haven't had time to fully get on board yet. You'll get there! But give yourself time. If the idea of putting off ttc provides some relief in your mind then there's a good indicator. Even so, no harm in removing mirena now just in case, plus it may be a little time before you get your cycles back anyway.

Huge :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I&#8217;m always tempted to climb the scaffolding!


----------



## claireybell

ooh Kit yay its coming along lovely! Is that your House? it looks bloody awesome!!! lotsa room for extra babies hehe ;)


----------



## claireybell

Happy 10 wks Gigs.. wow thats gone fast!! You have a lil Ferrero Rocher :) Not long until your 12wk scan ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks! Unfortunately it's the 13 weeks scan -.- but maybe they can make a gender prediction at that point?

I forgot to comment on potty training. I tried to train des at 2.5 and he just did. Not. Get. It. He peed all over our rental, never made it in the potty. We quit, especially since we were looking for a home and new the transition of moving might mess up his progress anyway. We tried again when he was closer to 3.5 and he took to it immediately. Pooping in the potty was much harder, he had times where he did well then periods where he was pooping his pants frequently. We made a poop chart and that worked well. When he was a little okder we just took tv/video game privileges away when he pooped in his pants and that was highly effective!

As far as the toddler bed goes, I can't remember when we changed into it. I think that was also in our rental when he was 2 1/2 to 3 years old He climbed out of his crib once and fell on the floor so we decided to change it to a toddler bed. He has always been amazing at staying in his bed so we never had any problems. In fact, when he was four or five we actually had to teach him that he could leave his bed without us having to get him up in the morning. He would wake up and just play in the bed/read books until one of us came and got him.


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha only half of it is our house but it&#8217;s still big enough, not bad for a 23 and 24 year old :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I'm also thinkingthe thought of ttc is overwhelming you right now. Hope you guys can come to terms soon. Also, ttc can be completely different. My #2 was conceived pretty fast. We basically started ttc in february so we caught on our 5th month. This was the only month that we really tried/lots of BD in fertile window.

Kit it looks like it'll be a very nice house. When is it's estimated completion date?? Also I'm disappointed there is no lineporn this morning :rofl:

Gigs happy 10 weeks! I remember when you said Des wouldn't get up without permission. :haha:

CB is it still mega hot there??

Pacific how'd your appt go??


AFM sorry had a busy holiday. V passed out before fireworks. Well she got super fussy from being tired.

No line porn for me. Will do tomorrow. :)


----------



## claireybell

hell no, its lovely Kit :)

Omg Fleuks its so hot & sticky atm, i have chilli to eat for lunch, i managed about 5 spoonfuls as it was making me too hot :rofl: i need to get clothes off hahaa


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks! It&#8217;s supposed to be finished by 24th August :shrug: hopefully it&#8217;s built by then! It&#8217;s already been pushed from July to August, I was hoping to be in by eves 1st Birthday!


----------



## sarahann7

Hi ladies!!

I am new here as this is my first time in the tww forums!! A little bit about myself. I am 31yo and have two beautiful children ages 11 and 9. My cycles avg between 28-32 days with ovulation tending to happen late usually after cycle day 21 giving me a luteal phase of about 11 days. After some time not conceiving I began to wonder if my hormones were at fault. I notice I spot for upwards of a week after bleeding ends, and my temps are always on the low end. This cycle I decided to start taking a vitamin B Complex to help lengthen my luteal phase and encourage implantation. I am currently on cycle day 18 and I am officially 2DPO! I am not sure if the b complex is working this quickly but my ovulation has moved from 21 days to 16 which i find to be awesome. I also noted a clear change in cm yesterday at 1dpo. It went from ewcm to a milky white lotiony cm. Other than change in cm My temp went from a plateau of 97.7 for two days pior to O to 98 yesterday and 98.3 today. I am crossing my fingers and praying hard that I see a :bfp: at the end of this tww!!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i never understood how Mexicans can eat such hot foods to stay cool. The theiry is you sweat which cools you down but i'm like...but your sweat is just as hot as your body! Unless you're going to stand in a fan or something...

Oh man now I want an authentic mexican taco...ahhh I might have to fo to the city for the next best thing. They make tacos with pickled onions and avacado omg *drool*

Hi SA! Nice to see you come over from the ttc#3 thread :haha: will you be testing early? We encourage that here haha. If nothing else I hope the vitamins help shorten your period. I also spot for a number of days and it's so annoying! 

KIT OMG i forgot to tell you -- I told hubby about your story and how your hubs was a little shell shocked. He said, "She got pregnant with a condom? His swimmers are very strong. He should be proud!" :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Cb i never understood how Mexicans can eat such hot foods to stay cool. The theiry is you sweat which cools you down but i'm like...but your sweat is just as hot as your body! Unless you're going to stand in a fan or something...
> 
> Oh man now I want an authentic mexican taco...ahhh I might have to fo to the city for the next best thing. They make tacos with pickled onions and avacado omg *drool*
> 
> Hi SA! Nice to see you come over from the ttc#3 thread :haha: will you be testing early? We encourage that here haha. If nothing else I hope the vitamins help shorten your period. I also spot for a number of days and it's so annoying!
> 
> KIT OMG i forgot to tell you -- I told hubby about your story and how your hubs was a little shell shocked. He said, "She got pregnant with a condom? His swimmers are very strong. He should be proud!" :rofl:

:rofl: thats made me laugh! Maybe I should tell that to hubby :-k


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies! It really could be ttc anxiety. I think I was just shocked that he wanted another, like right now. He's never even told me he wanted anothe for sure before. I always pushed it. In fact, I'm the one who kept pushing for the end of this year!!!
Also thanks on the toddler bed and potty training advice. If we have another I'd like it to be done before baby arrives... BUT we'll most likely be moving beginning of next year. So I want to wait until we do that and they get settled. I also don't want to rush them and make us all crazy, like gigs story. I'd rather wait and try again. 

Kit- it's huge! Even with half of it! Lol congrats! Hopefully it's done on time. 

Sara- good luck with testing!

Flu- when are you testing again? You're doing one more right?


----------



## pacificlove

Green, our family doctor recently adviced us to potty train before #2 arrives. L is already very open to the idea, but we aren't stressing it. We have also been very open about going to the toilet and show him how it works (because what mom really gets a quiet few minutes every time!). Every once in a while now, he'll tell us "big poop!" Which means it's either coming out or already in the diaper. Haha, we aren't stressing it's more so lead by him. He's now at a point where he'll squeeze when he's placed on the toilet, so he does know what it's for. 

As for my mw appointment, something came up for next week where they could not keep my appointment. 
I have a midwife team of 4, with 2 being my main midwives that I'll be seeing.

Ultrasound is still this Friday.


----------



## gigglebox

Friday as in TOMORROW?! Eeee!!! :happydance:

Oh also ladies with boys and no close neighbors...we also let Des pee putside and gave him targets, like "pee on that weed". Boys love to pee outside! He still misses the bowl inside but i am told that is just life with boys lol

Also if it helps he learned to pee sitting down then transitioned to standing (i think after peeing outside). 

Gaaah to stay home or go get tacos for lunch. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## kittykat7210

Just booked a scan for the 15th :-=


----------



## gigglebox

YESSSSSSS!!! :dance:


----------



## Flueky88

CB omg! No way I could eat chili in the summer. I'm not sure if I'd manage a couple of bites.

Kit hope it doesn't get pushed back further.

Oh and you said you got 3+ on digi at 13 dpo. Holy moly!! Glad you have a svan booked for the 15th.

Sarah good luck!! If your temps are low even in luteal phase then maybe you have lower progesterone levels?? 

Gigs :rofl: about what your DH said about kits DHs swimmers.

Tacos or stay home?

Greenie I'm going to try to move V to toddler bed before #2. As far as potty training not working on that until after 2 unless she's ready.

I'll be testing tomorrow and then Sunday or Monday witj my last 2 frer. I have a digi weeks estimator that I plan to use next Thursday. I'll probably do some IC every other day for a bit too.

Pacific oh I hope you mean Friday as in tomorrow!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh got a 3+ this morning :rofl: i would have gone for earlier if they would let me, as it is I&#8217;m lying about my dates :rofl: they won&#8217;t scan unless you&#8217;re 6+ weeks and I&#8217;ll be 5+2


----------



## Flueky88

Had to take care of v, she was getting fussy. She was ready for her juice and then nap time. Considering napping myself...

Anyways, she had spaghetti and garlic toast for the first time. She seemed to really enjoy it :) I ate too much though and have felt a bit miserable. My own fault.

My lab appt is tomorrow. I'm looking forward to getting things started. I plan to try to schedule my firsr scan for August 2nd. I'll be 8+2 but I'd rather see baby at 8 wks than 7wks. I'm hoping they will let me. If not 7+2 it'll be.

I'm a bit sad that my 1st appt can only be with midwife or nurse practitioner. Nothing wrong with them, but I really wanted to meet with the ob that delivered V. I'll try to get either my 12 week or 20 week appt with him. 

I've been looking back on my hpt progression with V and this baby. Vs was lighter at 13dpo but she progressed very fast. So I'm leaing to my intuition of boy is right. 

Alright, going to try to book ou cabin rental.


----------



## claireybell

Did the spag bol make u feel icky or just over full Flueks? Oooh cabin rental.. where u holiday&#8217;ing too? 

Yay for scan Kit heheee!!! 

Haha Gigs i was walking home with Riley on school run last yr in the summer & the lil chimp just started peeing up against a lamp post :rofl: i was mortified as our house was 7 houses away lol! He just laughed, think he was showing off infront of his friends, but yes boys love peeing outside ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Pacific is it a scan apt with mw tomorrow??


----------



## claireybell

kittykat7210 said:


> gigglebox said:
> 
> 
> Cb i never understood how Mexicans can eat such hot foods to stay cool. The theiry is you sweat which cools you down but i'm like...but your sweat is just as hot as your body! Unless you're going to stand in a fan or something...
> 
> Oh man now I want an authentic mexican taco...ahhh I might have to fo to the city for the next best thing. They make tacos with pickled onions and avacado omg *drool*
> 
> Hi SA! Nice to see you come over from the ttc#3 thread :haha: will you be testing early? We encourage that here haha. If nothing else I hope the vitamins help shorten your period. I also spot for a number of days and it's so annoying!
> 
> KIT OMG i forgot to tell you -- I told hubby about your story and how your hubs was a little shell shocked. He said, "She got pregnant with a condom? His swimmers are very strong. He should be proud!" :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: thats made me laugh! Maybe I should tell that to hubby :-kClick to expand...

This really tickled me :haha:


----------



## sarahann7

gigglebox said:


> Cb i never understood how Mexicans can eat such hot foods to stay cool. The theiry is you sweat which cools you down but i'm like...but your sweat is just as hot as your body! Unless you're going to stand in a fan or something...
> 
> Oh man now I want an authentic mexican taco...ahhh I might have to fo to the city for the next best thing. They make tacos with pickled onions and avacado omg *drool*
> 
> Hi SA! Nice to see you come over from the ttc#3 thread :haha: will you be testing early? We encourage that here haha. If nothing else I hope the vitamins help shorten your period. I also spot for a number of days and it's so annoying!
> 
> KIT OMG i forgot to tell you -- I told hubby about your story and how your hubs was a little shell shocked. He said, "She got pregnant with a condom? His swimmers are very strong. He should be proud!" :rofl:

gigglebox,

I am happy to be joining the tww forum. I plan on holding out until 12dpo if I can, but given my history, I will probably end up testing early lol.


----------



## sarahann7

mrs.green2015 said:


> Thanks ladies! It really could be ttc anxiety. I think I was just shocked that he wanted another, like right now. He's never even told me he wanted anothe for sure before. I always pushed it. In fact, I'm the one who kept pushing for the end of this year!!!
> Also thanks on the toddler bed and potty training advice. If we have another I'd like it to be done before baby arrives... BUT we'll most likely be moving beginning of next year. So I want to wait until we do that and they get settled. I also don't want to rush them and make us all crazy, like gigs story. I'd rather wait and try again.
> 
> Kit- it's huge! Even with half of it! Lol congrats! Hopefully it's done on time.
> 
> Sara- good luck with testing!
> 
> Flu- when are you testing again? You're doing one more right?

mrsgreen,

Thank you! I am praying very hard for my bfp. Its been 9 years since I gave birth to dd, so I don't remember what my symptoms were back then. I was 20 when my daughter was born, and now 9 years later at 31 and settling down with my partner of 6.5 years, I am eager to become pregnant and have another child.


----------



## sarahann7

Flueky88 said:


> CB omg! No way I could eat chili in the summer. I'm not sure if I'd manage a couple of bites.
> 
> Kit hope it doesn't get pushed back further.
> 
> Oh and you said you got 3+ on digi at 13 dpo. Holy moly!! Glad you have a svan booked for the 15th.
> 
> Sarah good luck!! If your temps are low even in luteal phase then maybe you have lower progesterone levels??
> 
> Gigs :rofl: about what your DH said about kits DHs swimmers.
> 
> Tacos or stay home?
> 
> 
> Greenie I'm going to try to move V to toddler bed before #2. As far as potty training not working on that until after 2 unless she's ready.
> 
> Pacific oh I hope you mean Friday as in tomorrow!!!

flueky88,

I had a sneaking suspicion that my luteal phase of 11 days was the issue. I know many people say not to worry unless is 10 or under, but I can tell my hormones are off. This last cycle my so swore i was pg as I was 3 days late, vomiting, and the smell of all meat made me gag, but low and behold i started bleeding 4 days after af was due. It was here where i started to wonder if my luteal phase wasnt allowing for complete implantation causing the late bleed. I did a lot of research on b vitamins and have read so many success stories. I started it on cycle day 1 and here we are 18 days later with a a positive ovulation. I am praying hard that the b complex is doing enough to help me stay pregnant if the egg is fertilized


----------



## Flueky88

CB just ate too much this time. My belly has digested some so I'm feeling better.

We are going to North Carolina :) I really love that state. If I win the lottery I'm moving there.

Sarah we encourage early testing ;) we have had several early bfps here.


----------



## sarahann7

Flueky88 said:


> CB just ate too much this time. My belly has digested some so I'm feeling better.
> 
> We are going to North Carolina :) I really love that state. If I win the lottery I'm moving there.
> 
> Sarah we encourage early testing ;) we have had several early bfps here.

Sounds like I am in the right place then cause I can't help but to test early lol. Even though I have two children this whole ttc thing is new to me. I was 19 and 20 when i fell pg with my first two and i wasnt trying. They were both quite the welcome surprise. Here I am nine years later praying for a baby, and having trouble so it has been disheartening. I guess I feel like I took being pregnant for granted the first two times because i was so young and couldnt appreciate what was going on within my body. Hoping my prayers are answered and that i can bless my so with his firstborn


----------



## Flueky88

Sarah I hope you can bless him soon. I took my fertility for granted when starting ttc#1, it was 18 months. I had been on the pill for a very long time and it took awhile for my hormones to regulate. This time it happened after 5 months. Ttc can be really frustrating, but the forum is a great place to vent.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ttc is very frustrating and exhausting at times! Even though we know how it works, we can't see everything working so it's a lot
Of hurry up and wait. 

Flu- I've heard it's pretty over there. We're still trying to decide where to move to. lol it's hard weighing the cost of living vs. wages. Plus take into account the benefits. 

Kit- yayay for scan!!!!!!! I think you're farther along too. I don't believe it's twins. My hcg wasn't super high or anything crazy so I don't believe in that lol 


I ate something last night that didn't agree with my so I was up all night nauseous and even threw up. Luckily had some nausea medication left over from being pregnant and that helped.


----------



## claireybell

I hope your feeling ok today MrsG? .. 

It must be great living in the States & then if you want to move, deciding where to move to as theres do many places to choose from :) 

Welcome Sarah :wave: Yes we love early testing here haha more tests the better ;) im sure you & your SO will be blessed very soon with your own bambino <3


----------



## claireybell

Flueks if you win the lottery can i have some? :haha: Ooh i hope you have a lovely break all of you & glad the foods started to digest abit

I just ate a jacket potato & i feel stuffed, its like 10pm but i was so hungry Lol


----------



## claireybell

Sarah Vit D helps with fertility aswell :) Did u test early last cycle when u were 3 days late? Was there any chance of a chemical pg?

I just had a quick Google, Vitex (Chasteberry) naturally increases LH & progesterone & therefore lengthens LH phase.. if you&#8217;ve not already tried ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I can understand that. Tennessee housing is fairly cheap and no state income tax. However we have a high sales tax and even groceries are taxed. Our assistance services for elderly are also quite lacking from what I understand. Wages are lower too.

Sarah yes CB is right. I took vitex for my shortish lp and vitamin d as I have a deficiency. I started Vit D on Cd1 and it's the cycle I conceived. 

CB haha I'll have to ask hubs if I can share:rofl:

Sorry you are feeling quite stuffed as well


----------



## gigglebox

Green are you feeling better? Do you think it could be food poisoning? Hope your feeling better. Also saw you family pics <3 did you lose weight? You look fantastic and the boys are sooooo cute!

Fluek *cough* Asheville *cough* 

Yup ttc'ing is a rough gane. With ds1 wr got pregnant immediately. I was 24...assumed on ttc #2 it'd be a breeze! Nope! It was a year all together with a m/c thrown in. To be fair i think a lot of that was very intense family drama stress. Anyway I wised up this time and kept my expectations low haha. 

Exciting news for me :dance: i had a moment today of being overjoyed at the thought of having a third kid. I think it finally hit me that I'm pregnant. Not sure how lobg this will last but this is the first time this pregnancy i've felt pregnant. And the fear of a third has subsided which is fanta(as you all know what a waffle i am). Now i reeeeaaally can't wait for my next ultrasound!

I ended up not getting tacos and instead settled for sone microwaveable mini hamburgers...only it turns out my dumbass bought breakfast sausage on biscuits :growlmad: they were so gross. I got through one and a bite of another then just fed the rest to the dog.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh i am pickling some onions though. Found out I really enjoy the smell and taste of apple cider vinegar. It is definitely a pregnancy thing! Very weird!


----------



## claireybell

Pickled onions :sick: lol! 

Its 4:15am & have been up & awake since 02:05 with Nuala! She&#8217;s Just laying there WIDE awake! I seriously have had enough if this, i dont know why she cant self soothe when she wakes?? She has a dummy/soother aswell.. She cries & screams at the stairgate.. if i sit in the chair on her room she usually dozes back off but shes been awful tonight/this morning & her usual wake up time is 430-5 atm so that&#8217;ll be her up now ffs!!! I refuse to lay with her or bring her down to ys as im trying to get her into settling before December & new baby, i have work at 830am so im gonna be foooooooked today! Grrrr


----------



## pacificlove

I can't remember if I already responded....

Gigs, yes. Ultrasound is tomorrow, or by the time you read this: this Friday aka today. Fx it's only one baby ;)

Cb, sorry to hear nuala isn't sleeping well. Could she be affected by the summer heat with her quality of sleep? 

Food: they just about all turn me off... Especially when I did just eat a snack. I do keep telling myself that it'll all get better in 4 weeks because that's what happened with the last pregnancy.

BTW: our bathroom scale Battery is dead, so I have no idea where my weight is going. I saw my brother today (we see each other every few months) and he told me to stop loosing weight! Lol, didn't tell him yet that we are expecting again and would be fat again soon and that current weight loss may just be due to food aversions. 
Wow, that was a bad sentence, I should not type when tired....


----------



## kittykat7210

Good luck Pacific!! Sorry about the weight loss :( my bathroom scale is dead too, no idea what I weigh anymore, but I&#8217;ve definitely not been as hungry the last few days, plus my stomach was churning! 



Sorry Clairey about nuala not sleeping! I second the heat theory, eves has not been sleeping as well the last few days because of the heat.

Vinegar makes me gag at the best of times! :sick: glad you&#8217;re having positive feelings gigs! I know a couple of people with 3 who have said adding a 3rd is no problem!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm glad you are getting really excited about your pregnancy now :happydance: oh and sorry about no tacos and then eating sausage biscuit instead of little burgers 

Oh I love apple cidet vinegar over greens or soak some cucumbers in it.....yummy :) :) I like sour foods though. 

CB I'm sorry her sleep is absolute crap right now. V also woke up early for her. Maybe it's the heat?

Pacific so excited for your svsn today!! Oh and I lost 7 lbs during 1st tri before but I gsined it back during second tri. The averions stage is awful.

Kitty happy possibly 4 weeks.


----------



## Flueky88

Frer is way darker than control abd iC is almost as dark as control line.

My lab appt is today. They don't do betas, well I didn't ask and don't want them. So it'll be a boring visit, but I'll get my scan booked.
 



Attached Files:







20180706_063945.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 1









20180706_064009.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek are you done testing now? I love when the frer looks that way. I never got to see it get that dark this time but kinda wish I had...oh well. I still get tempted to but cheapies now. There is something magical about making that second line appear :haha:

Pl will you be telling him after today?

Kit are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, yeah I don't think I'll do my last frer. I will do a digi weeks estimator next week though. Probably on Thursday. Then use my ICs to document hook effect and do a digi with weeks to see how hook effect messes with it.


----------



## claireybell

Eagerly awaiting scan piccy update from Pacific hehee


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Fluek are you done testing now? I love when the frer looks that way. I never got to see it get that dark this time but kinda wish I had...oh well. I still get tempted to but cheapies now. There is something magical about making that second line appear :haha:
> 
> Pl will you be telling him after today?
> 
> Kit are you having any symptoms?

My stomach has been churning the last few days, not been actually sick though :shrug: my appetite is gone though! And I&#8217;m sweating all the time! I remember having this with eves, even though it was winter I was sweating buckets!

How&#8217;s everyone else feeling?


----------



## claireybell

Dying with the heat lol! 

Pretty sure i just felt a double poke low down.. and i havent had any wind yet :rofl: so im thinking its maybe bubba.... eeeep!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Still struggling with food here; figuring what to eat...can i finish it...will it make me sick after... 

I got all the fixins for tacos tonight so will be trying to make my own. 

My face is breaking out too -.- 

Cb how exiting!!! That definitely sounds like it's "it"!!!


----------



## claireybell

They say that with Girl pg's they steal the beauty dont they.. i had horrible skin with Nuala, i LOVE tacos!! Will u be having Salsa & sour cream with it Gigs? I feel bad for you, although we want the pg symptons, sickness is just the worst.. but you over 10wks now so fx it should start easing off in the next week or so :thumbup: Are u actually being sick or just feeling horrid? bless u..


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah Clairey that&#8217;s so exciting!!! I love it when you can feel the little pops when baby moves!

Sorry about the food gigs, but Claireys right, hopefully it will start to ease off :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies :hugs: we'll see, it eased somewhere around 15 weeks last time but also started a lot earlier (and was all around worse) so who knows. 

Also I've officially gained 5 lbs :( i felt like I wasn't eating that badly but 5 lbs in 6ish weeks seems excessive to me :shrug:

Cb i have not thrown up. Thank god that does not seem to ever be a symptom for me!


----------



## claireybell

I expect you have alot of water in their Gigs, baby is having a swim fest ;) Glas your not being physically ill though


----------



## gigglebox

Omg a lady said "blooming" in a thread i was reading and now all i want in my life is a bloomin' onion :rofl: i have really been craving onions! 

Uk ladies that would be fried onion with the most delicious dipping sauce ever! You can only get it at this Australian themed restaurant called Outback.

Do they have American themed restaurants elsewhere? I imagine they serve burgers and steaks and have massively oversized drinks :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Omg a lady said "blooming" in a thread i was reading and now all i want in my life is a bloomin' onion :rofl: i have really been craving onions!
> 
> Uk ladies that would be fried onion with the most delicious dipping sauce ever! You can only get it at this Australian themed restaurant called Outback.
> 
> Do they have American themed restaurants elsewhere? I imagine they serve burgers and steaks and have massively oversized drinks :haha:

I can think of 2 american style restaurants, 1 is Zaks which is crap (honestly disgusting food) and the other is TGI Fridays which is fantastic but EVERYTHING is OTT, the portions are so big even my hubby can only manage 1-2 courses (and he eats for England) the food is great (quite expensive) steaks, burgers, ribs etc, the cocktails are huge as well, Basically a fishbowl mascurading as a wine glass :rofl:


----------



## bdb84

I live in the states but I have never heard of Zak's. TGI Friday's is yummy, though! 

I thought I'd welcome the silence this week, having the older two gone on vacation, but it's honestly boring and I miss the chaos. They'll be home on Sunday! But apparently are going on another vacation (this time all three of them) from the 21-27 with their dad. My kids are officially having a more exciting summer vacation than I am. 

Cb- I think you are feeling baby!!

PL- I cannot wait to see your scan pic!

Kit- Yay for scheduling your scan! 

Gig- You've got me craving tacos now. I think I need mexican food tonight. Hopefully DH will be back home and can take me out. 

Flu- Awesome FRER progression :thumbup:


----------



## kittykat7210

bdb84 said:


> I live in the states but I have never heard of Zak's. TGI Friday's is yummy, though!
> 
> I thought I'd welcome the silence this week, having the older two gone on vacation, but it's honestly boring and I miss the chaos. They'll be home on Sunday! But apparently are going on another vacation (this time all three of them) from the 21-27 with their dad. My kids are officially having a more exciting summer vacation than I am.
> 
> Cb- I think you are feeling baby!!
> 
> PL- I cannot wait to see your scan pic!
> 
> Kit- Yay for scheduling your scan!
> 
> Gig- You've got me craving tacos now. I think I need mexican food tonight. Hopefully DH will be back home and can take me out.
> 
> Flu- Awesome FRER progression :thumbup:

Sorry Im in the U.K.!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- sorry about your tummy troubles. My stomach is basically like that all the time now since having my gallbladder removed a couple months ago. It's horrible so I totally feel your pain. Is DH
Coming around to the idea yet?

Gigs- I saw the word blooming in your post and thought "blooming onion" before I could even read your post! Haha 
Ew I hate sausage and biscuits! I have no idea why so many people like it!!! Tacos though... Yum! Have you ever tried Wholey Guacamole? It's a brand of premafe Guac without sugar and it's soooooooo good. I buy single packs and have one almost every day. Now I'm hungry. 
I have lost weight! No idea how much but I haven't lost in a couple months. Trying something new for the month of July to see if it helps. I'd really like to loose some more before ttc. 

Cb- congrats on the movements!!!

Flu- that line is amazing!!


----------



## nyxnw

Everytime I try to get caught up with yall life gets in the way this last two weeks it seems. Hoping Im finally back!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh god sorry about the gall bladder green!! Yeh he is, I think he&#8217;s sad about the whole thing, but he&#8217;s okay, still not really talking about it unfortunately


----------



## nyxnw

kittykat7210 said:


> Oh god sorry about the gall bladder green!! Yeh he is, I think hes sad about the whole thing, but hes okay, still not really talking about it unfortunately

Hopefully the positive vibes start trickling in soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit :hugs: well WE are excited for you!!! He will definitely come around. Everyone i. Their own time. Actually I tokd hubs yesterday how I got hit with the baby joy and he said "I haven't gotten there yet" lol. We have talked more matter of factly & logically about baby but not in the "it's going to be so fun to have three" way, not since before I got pregnant. Oh well! And yes this is the same man who jokes about 4!

Heard baby's hb again :blush: i got paranoid when I saw a mmc signature in someone's post. 

Oooh TGIF yum, do they jave the jack daniels sauce there? That place has been clsoing left and right around here, mostly because they hire teens that dgaf and they run the joint into the ground, steal food, terrible customer service, etc. 

Green if it's the guac they sell in little snack packs i think i got them at costco once or twice, then, true to costco form, they stopped selling them -.-

Blooming onions are so awful for you, with hubs on a health kick i really doubt i'll be able to talk him into getting one *sigh* i may have to escape into the city on my own and get a quarter portion...

And now i want their Cesar salad too...


----------



## gigglebox

Wow y'all must be in my head because i just bought this for the meat in my tacos and didn't even remember:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4258.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Tacos!! Ladies stop please! Literally drooling over here!
Omg gigs yes ceaser salad, I always love it when I&#8217;m pregnant and order it whenever we go for a pub lunch! 

Gigs- ahh 1st tri & trying to find food that your queasiness will let u eat! I think I lived off buttery white bread toast for a few weeks lol, and I don&#8217;t even really like white bread? 

Greeny- echo what the other ladies are saying - maybe abit of ttc nerves and you&#8217;re not quite there yet? You do sound like a &#8216;planner&#8217; sometimes it&#8217;s best to try and go with the flow abit, I suffer terrible anxiety and with this pregnancy have panicked about every little thing, money, room, how will I cope etc, but just trying to let go of all that as there will always be reasons why Now isn&#8217;t the right time, but make sure it&#8217;s truly what YOU want x 

CB, KIT, and any of my other U.K. ladies.. how we coping in this heat? I&#8217;m fed up! Loving the sun, and being out in the garden and bobbing about in the pool like a beached whale, but I cannot do the whole &#8216;house wife thing&#8217; feel like I&#8217;m dying just doing simple things like cooking the dinner & washing up etc and spent the last 2 nights sleeping in my daughters room cos it&#8217;s cooler in there! Ahhh


----------



## gigglebox

We have had our own heat wave here too, they say it's supposed to end today with the coming of some thunderstorms but so far no relief :( I haven't been able to brave the pool with both boys yet. Plus I need a new bathing suitA bit sick of going to the pool in a bikini with a T-shirt over it haha


----------



## kittykat7210

I&#8217;m not doing well today, I love the sun but pregnancy always burns me up so I&#8217;m sweating buckets over here today :rofl: I&#8217;ve literally gone from absolutely fine to unbelievable nausea and hot as hell in the last few days! But we have been to the park every day, Evie&#8217;s been practically running with her walker! Hoping for some independent walking soon. She can take a step but falls over nearly straight after! 

Plus all the grass everywhere is dead! To be fair all I care about is the house being waterproof before the heavens open :rofl:

But thanks everyone for the support, he will come around, I think it will take him seeing the baby before he starts to accept it and get excited!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit is he coming to your first appointment?

So i had my tacos...the first two were amazing. I made a third and starting feeling sick half way through :roll:


----------



## Jezika

Holy beans, this thread has been chatty. I know I&#8217;ll forget so much. 

Who puts sugar in guacamole anyway? Is that an American thing? I&#8217;ve always known it to be avocado, salt, lemon juice and garlic. Easy to make but I&#8217;m still too lazy. Love avo though.

Gigs - well done for getting a few tacos down at least. Reading you got home yesterday with the weird sausage biscuit thing made me really feel for you. I HATE that. Blooming onion I&#8217;ve only heard of once and idk where. I remember thinking it sounded amazing though. Glad you&#8217;re getting excited now re: 3rd!

PL - can&#8217;t wait to hear about your scan!

Green - yay on weight loss! Hope you resolve your ttc concerns soon. I agree it should feel right, though I think it&#8217;s also normal to feel some trepidation. Oh, also, I know you said your hcg wasn&#8217;t crazy high with the twins but I swear there was something that made us all think it would be twins. Was it really dark tests or something?

Kit - yay for roof! I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;ll hold rain. Sorry you&#8217;re feeling sick and hot. Hot summer days in the UK are the worst. Try the massive lump of ice in front of a fan thing maybe.

Keeps - ditto on the ice in front of fan thing. And I&#8217;m sorry to hear you&#8217;re struggling with pica again. I&#8217;m surprised the docs or whoever aren&#8217;t suggesting blood tests or treatment of some sort. Tbh I&#8217;d personally be more concerned about all the harmful chemicals the sponge is made of and dyes etc. and whether they&#8217;re can harm baby if they&#8217;re teratogenic. Hope you figure it out soon! I remember last time eating them made you sick.

Bdb - I forgot to ask if you had any names for baby girl? Am I imagining it or did you already decide? 

Flueks - great lines and I&#8217;m also curious about your hook effect experiments. Tbh I&#8217;ve never been all that interested in the hook effect but i feel like your project might change my mind.

Yep, forgotten everything else


----------



## Jezika

Oh someone asked for pics of Tilly so here are a few. Shes loving water parks these days, even though i have to trek several km to them in the feels-like-45-degrees heat. Good exercise though.
 



Attached Files:







07D6DC56-138A-42BB-89CE-965DBF5C136A.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 10









F571BE94-E638-4610-BC34-A55936FDD8E5.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 11









61F7BC3D-76BB-416A-AF9C-AA5E4080993B.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- she is precious! Any more thoughts on having another? I know you weren't ready or even thinking about it last I heard. 

About the guac- premade store bought a lot of times has sweeteners or and/ or bad preservatives. I've been on this huge kick of reading all labels and j can't believe how many foods have sugar/ sweetener in them that you wouldn't think does. Also, there's over 50 names for sugars and sweetness that most didn't even know were sweeteners. Sorry ramble lol 

Gig- I hated that part of pregnancy!!! I always ate one bite too much that would make me sick. 

Pl- any scan pics?!

Kit- I also was so hot during pregnancy. It lasted a long time after giving birth too. Defiantly wouldn't want to be massively pregnant during the heat of summer. I'd never leave my house lol 

Also forgot to add earlier. I'm feeling much better thanks to everyone for asking. I think it was a touch of food poisoning but luckily didn't last long.


----------



## shaescott

All the food talk is all I can remember :haha: it&#8217;s making me hungry!

I love blooming onions from outback, sooo good. They&#8217;re very popular from what I&#8217;ve heard. I also get the seared ahi tuna appetizer they have there, it&#8217;s my favorite, practically sushi!

I avoid store bought guacamole. It always disappoints me, it&#8217;s got like a weird &#8220;whang&#8221; to it. Chili&#8217;s table side guacamole is my favorite. It&#8217;s avocados, lime juice, salt, jalapeño, tomato, cilantro (except I ask for none cuz it tastes like soap to me), and maybe onion, I can&#8217;t remember. 

Authentic tacos sound sooo good. None around here, I&#8217;d probably have to go to Boston. Not worth the travel stress.


----------



## kittykat7210

Aww jez she&#8217;s adorable!! Can&#8217;t believe how grown up she is!! 

I second the sugar thing, it&#8217;s in literally everything! I always read the back of packets and I remember reading a sandwich pack which was 13% sugar! Literally everything contains sugar and more than you think as well!

But yeh he&#8217;s coming with me, he&#8217;s paying for it :rofl: I&#8217;m hoping he (and I to be honest) will be happier once we see the little flicker of a heartbeat!


----------



## gigglebox

Naw man, the only way to get the real deal is to go to mexico. And if you're in the beach and an okd woman tries to sell you tamales out of a cooler in the morning, don't you dare say no.

I loved the food in mexico so much. I just steer clear of seafood. And water. This was in Puerto Piñasco if anyone is curious. Been there a couple times. We got robbed by cops though...and i almost died on an atv. but that's a story for another day.

I am feeling like crap from tacos but my bloomin onion desire has persevered through the gross.

Jez she is so cute. Now that Lev is pretty steady on his feet I'll have to get hin to a spray ground. Like you though they all feel forever away :/


----------



## bdb84

Jez- we are naming her Hayden :cloud9: 

Tilly is so adorable! 

If y'all love authentic mexican food, I'm the woman to come visit! I live very close to the Texas/Mexico border and so we are a melting pot of Mexican and Texan culture. 

I took little DD to the mall to do some back to school shopping for her. I cannot believe she begins preschool this year. Nor can I believe school resumes so early here. August 13th so we've just got a month of summer left!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i hope it brings you some answers as well as joy <3 

Bdb i'll let you know when i'm on my way :haha:

Lev has been saying "yeah", he says it after i do or sometimes if i say "do you want this? Yeah?" Then he'll say, "yeah! Yeah!" Would you count that as a first word? He's also been trying to say "duck" (sounds like duh). He says mama and dada but not with intent (like he babbles it, doesn't really call us though).


----------



## wookie130

Jez- Awww, Tilly Manilly!!!! She's adorable. And I make homemade guac all the time, and never add sugar...gross!

Green- Having a singleton will be CAKE compared to twins. Have no fear. You're a professional. &#128514;&#128514;

Kitty- My husband was adamant against a third baby, and he was rather shocked for a week after the news. Things got better as time went on, and you've never seen a prouder daddy when Charlotte was born. He's smitten with her, and he's so glad we're now a family of 5. Hubs will come around - no worries.


----------



## claireybell

Aww Tilly is gawjus Jez <3 

We have a few American themed restaurants here, TGI&#8217;s, Eds Diner & other typical diner style ones with enourmous burgers bigger than your head Lol i love the Vanilla milkshakes mmmmm yummy! 

I love Guacamole, never made my own but I should. .. i could talk about food all say atm, its all us pg women have Lol! 

Ah bless Lev, i would def class Yeah as a first word, its slang for yes & its probs in the Dictionary! other than mama & dadda, Rileys was &#8216;Catmeat&#8217; HAHAA!!! 

When u ask Nuala something, instead of saying yes, she says &#8216;Uh huh&#8217; :haha: I love little peoples lingo, its quirky n cute :) 

Wooks hey there!! How u enjoying the Summer? 

Wow Bdb that is soon to go back to school, Riley hasnt even finished yet... he finishes 25th July & is back around 10th September. I love Hayden for a Girl, it was on my list for both when pg with Nuala <3 

Pacific i hope your apt went well today..


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah Clairey I forgot about Ed&#8217;s diner! Mainly because I can&#8217;t stand the fake cheese :sick:

I hope Pacific is okay


----------



## gigglebox

Hope pl is busy celebrating!

I'm waffling about my preference for gender/sex again. Back to kind of wanting a girl but i am so equally torn i will be happy with either. I just can't wait to find out.

Meanwhile family & friends comments of sending me "girl vibes" and "fx for a girl" are pissing me off. I don't want anyone to be bummed about a boy nor do i want anyone thinking that i'll be bummed! 

Cb, catmeat?! What is that? Like cat food? Where did he pick that up? It sounds so gross lol. Des talked early, maybe 11 months? He talked long before walking. I have a theory that kids are early talkers and late walkers or vice versa, but rarely early at both. Lev is definitely my early mobile guy. His speech seems to be emerging though :thumbup: 

Oh Des' first word was doggy.


----------



## pacificlove

Confirmed! We are expecting 1 little gummy bear! New due date is Feb 11, so 3 days earlier then the simple online calculations say! 
It was a good appointment, very friendly chatty tech during the medical part of the scan. Then they bring in family and showed us the HB and the other few obvious things at this early stage ;)
I have pictures in the car... Too lazy to get them right now as I've had 2 markets in the last 24 hours so I am dead beat.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats pacific! So exciting!!!! I'm sure you've said but I can't remember. Do you have a preference on sex? 

Cali has authentic "street" tacos! And basically tons of authentic Mexican food. We also have pretty good Chinese food, not crappy Panda Express fast food Chinese food. That's the one thing I would miss if we moved, the food options. We can basically get anything because we have such a diverse state. 

I also don't like bloomin onions. I know Shocking!!

I LOVE the name Hayden. 

I was LOLing at your story about Mexico gigs. "I loved it, I mean aside from being robbed and almost dying!!!!" Lol

I can't stop thinking about having another baby! Like I'm terrified but I know I want one. I'm probably ordering tests and ovulation tests online next week!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So I'm already on Amazon looking at tests...:dohh:
These tests have gone up in price!! $20 for Wondfo's when I think I paid $10-$12 a couple years ago. Lol 

Should I buy a bbt too? :haha:
I used to temp but not sure if it will work these days with the boys. Maybe would work but won't be as accurate as before. 
I think I've been bit by the ttc bug.


----------



## Jezika

Lol Green, I love your 180. I also agree with Bdb that youre a professional  baby 3 will be a piece of cake. And yes Id buy a bbt coz it might still be okay with wonky temps. Also yes Im still against the idea of ttc2 anytime soon, but I will say Ive recently seen some newborn vids from people I follow on insta and I felt my ovaries twinge for the first time in a while. Also re: sugar, I guess youre right. Im also always checking labels and am mostly shocked by how preservatives, other artificial crap and trans fat are in so many things (and like you said, by different names so its confusing). Really limits what I can buy. 

CB I also want to hear the story behind catmeat. I cannot imagine. Its certainly not what I called cat food in the UK so Im wondering whether youre secretly running an underground cat meat farm. Its okay; this is a safe space.

Gigs I want to hear robbery story! And keeping fx for a girl for you! Juuust kidding.

Pickled onions were mentioned before. LOVE that shit. And pickled anything, really. I used to pickle peppers. Mmmmm now I crave.

PL yay for gummy bear! Cant wait to see pic. Did you get heart rate so we can start guessing sex?

Re: first words its so bad but I cant even remember now. I guess mama, dada and our cats name doesnt really count, so it mustve either been bubble, ball or cheese. Actually more cheese was her first two-word sentence, which conveys just how much she loves cheese. Re: saying yes, she mostly enjoys saying no, but when she says yes its always in the most serious tone, and usually in response to do you want milky/cheese, or the other day she said yes to confirm shed done a poo :lol: though she usually announces it before or during (but she also calls her Pooh Bear cuddly toy/stuffed animal poo-poo so it gets confusing). She also loves pointing to things that belong to us and saying mamas eyes, dadas buh (book) and Tillys dress etc. and it kills me. Oh and shes constantly humming twinkle twinkle little star / ABC song / bah bah black sheep (could they really not think of original melodies?). Its cute but I wish shed branch out. Also, shes so much fun now and its great watching her little mind develop, but seeing newborns now makes me realize how much easier it is to look after them. Its funny how they give back so much more as they grow but also become harder work. And then maybe it reverses again in older adulthood? Like when Im super old Tilly wont be any work for me but then shell shove me in a nursing home and never visit so I wouldnt be getting anything back either :(

Anyway, wow, tangent.

Aaand yet again Ive forgotten previous stuff.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, this is the link to what I bought when TTC #1. 
https://www.amazon.ca/Easy-Home-Ovu...tests+bulk&dpPl=1&dpID=51s4JefsNCL&ref=plSrch
I think they were cheaper at the time, but still a good deal for a total of 75 tests! I still have so many left, although expired now. They still tested right ;)

Gigs, totally thinking of you ... I ate frozen pizza pepperoni for a snack just now. We buy the large package and freeze what we don't need right away on home made pizza. Yeah it was still frozen too, I was that desperate. 

Can't remember on who asked re: gender preference: DH and I are both thinking this one will be a girl. Our preference too, but obviously happy with either one ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I was thinking the same thing about them being so much harder now! lol I also don't really know the twins first words. It's hard to tell sometimes because it kind of goes from babbling to words really slowly. So I'm not even sure when /what it was. They still don't say a lot of words, only a few. But max knows some sign language too. Michael knows a tiny bit but he's very stubborn and most vocal (even though I can't understand him lol). I'm pretty sure Michael is just going to start saying sentences as he gets older and less single words. My mom says I was the same way. So who knows. I feel like there's so much pressure on teaching them so young. I point out colors, types of animals, animal sounds, etc but they aren't really learning them yet. Now I'm on a tangent. Haha 

Pl- thanks!!! That brand is cheaper but I wasn't sure on the quality/ sensitivity.


----------



## Jezika

Its so funny how different kids are eh. Goes to show how much is in the genes and not so much what we do. I think they generally walk when they walk, talk when they talk etc., and as long as were not completely depriving them of stimulation, theyll pick things up when theyre ready. The thing I do feel some mum guilt about is not doing too many things with Tilly. So many mums here take their toddlers to swim class, gym class, music class, soccer(!) and goodness knows what else. I take her to the park and sometimes to run errands and thats about it. Even that feels like a lot of effort.


----------



## mrs.green2015

What?! Soccer?! We do play dates and run errands and go on runs. That's basically about it. We play outside A LOT. At least once a day. I did actually look into gymnastics today because I figured it would burn off most of energy but I didn't think they could really do anything else? If I only had one I think I'd try to go to a Zumbini class (like Zumba but baby form lol)


----------



## kittykat7210

Jezika said:


> Its so funny how different kids are eh. Goes to show how much is in the genes and not so much what we do. I think they generally walk when they walk, talk when they talk etc., and as long as were not completely depriving them of stimulation, theyll pick things up when theyre ready. The thing I do feel some mum guilt about is not doing too many things with Tilly. So many mums here take their toddlers to swim class, gym class, music class, soccer(!) and goodness knows what else. I take her to the park and sometimes to run errands and thats about it. Even that feels like a lot of effort.

Dont feel bad, I do the same thing with eves, sometimes I take her to a baby group but thats it! One of my mum friends always basically tells me Im a shit mum because I dont do a lot with her, but eves hasnt had any ill effects from it (far from it!) we love her greatly and just because I dont knacker myself out doing every conceivable activity with her doesnt make me a shit parent, and its the same for you! Dont feel bad because of other peoples expectations.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie :haha: the ttc bug has bit you some. As far as bbt, mine wasn't perfect as I usually woke up to pee in the middle of the night but I still got a clear pattern. 

Pacific yay on one healthy bub!!

Gigs a bloomin onion sounds really good right now. 

Jez I think toddlers going to all that is a bit ridiculous. Personally, I think soending time with them, playing and reading with them, etc. is what they need. I mean if you want to take your toddler to a class that's fine or all those activities. You do you. I just don't feel a toddler needs all that. I do want to do swim classes sometime though for V.


----------



## gigglebox

"Compare yourself to who you were yesterday, not who someone else is today."

PL so happy your scan went well!!! How did your markets go? What are you selling these days? I really need to up my art game and sell some stuff. I'm really trying to save for at least a downpayment on a van...it's not going so well though :/

Frozen pepperoni? Yeah that doesn't tempt me lol

Jez maybe when you marinate on the idea a little you may warm up sooner than you think (to #2). What does SO think? Were you both on the same page about a large age gap? Also (warning, super intrusive question time), how has you sex life been since the baby scare and vacation sexcapades?

Also I'm in the "arrands and occasionally the park" camp with Lev. I think Des has social anxiety so he never really enjoyed big play groups. He's in school year round so I feel less obligated to do play groups but i think I may need to set up some 1:1 time with individual school friends...which I dread because that means I have to interact with their moms :sick:

With Lev, I think he'd love play grouos but people constantly schedule these tings at 10 which is his nap time :( 

Sorry, ranting.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry I kmow my reply was crap, but yesterday went from great day to horrible day. Lab confirmed, yup I'm pregnant. My 1st scan is the 26th of July. I'll be 7+2.

I returned to wirk and discovered our VP and financial director were let go. Our VP was going to hire me into educator position officially into new budget year which started July 1st. So I felt very unsure of my future. I spoke with our director who reported to our VP and he is going to look into it. If anyone will do me right, I believe he would. I really don't want to go back to the road fulltime as it's harder with on call schedule and working holidays. I will take a job over no job though.

Anyways, I just felt like my world was turned upside down and I'm still not feeling as confident about things.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek sorry i didyser your last post, we must have been typing at the same time. You up early too? I'm the only one up right now. I had absolutely terrible sleep.

So sorry to read about the uncertainty of your job! Have you looked into positions with another company should this job not work out? Or would you prefer to stay? I know being pregnant right now complicates things a bit :/

Your scan date is the day before mine :dance: so many scans coming up eeee!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I'm really surprised V isn't awake. I'm usually up by 7 latest. DH wakes up at 6 for work on weekends. Most of the time I don't fall back asleep. I slept well last night though.

I know there are road staff positions and I don't think they wouldn't let me have that option as technically to HR that's my "job". I don't really want to get into something new while pregnant. However, I may look into something else if I'm back on the road after maernity leave. Loosing short term disability and right to fmla would be reckless right now. I think Al will do right if powers that be let him.

Also, the company I work for is HUGE. Not many other healthcare jobs available outside my system.

On a positive note I'm looking forward to our scans :) I had kind of wanted the next Thursday as I like the 8 week look better than 7 but they want first appt around 7 weeks and they are "ahead" of my calculations because they go by lmp. To them I'll be 7+6.


----------



## gigglebox

Fx on the job situation.

And yay! So basically you'll be 8 weeks anyway :haha: isn't crazy the difference a week makes? 

Actually since they scheduled my "12 weeks scan" at 13 weeks I'm hoping maybe dr can make an educated guess on the sex :haha: he is supposed to be one of the best around here so we'll see! Wither way I may be doing the private scan thing at 15ish weeks. I just really, really want to know the sex. My desire to have a big reveal party has gone out the window lmao


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks gigs, I appreciate it. It'll all work out in the end. 

Well only 7+2 because I'm a "late" Oer. However since I had an early positive I'm thinking baby's growth might be closer to 8 weeks :)

Hehe I hope he can make a guess. Hope they get a good nub shot. I stink at nub theory, but I know there are others that are quite good with it. 

As far as gender reveal I wouldn't want to find out at the same time as others because I don't want to let them see me adjust to the ideal if another girl. I'll certainly love her, but I'm hoping for a boy this time. If we have a boy though and then a 3rd down the road I might consider finding out at the party.

I do want a reveal party of just close family though. I think they are fun. It's knd of funny when we think about how interested we are in knowing boy or girl.


----------



## bdb84

Good morning :) 

DH got home late last night so I'm a happy camper today. 

Green- I feel much the same way you do with regards to having another. For me personally, I was not even having baby fever. My cousin (who is more like a sister to me than anything) has a just turned one year old and any time I felt like I was missing the baby stage, I'd go kidnap my 'niece' for a few hours. 

But I'm in my mid 30's and knew that, if DH and I wanted 'one of our own together', I needed to do it sooner rather than wait. He's several years my junior so while he was thinking "I'll just wait until I'm 30 before we try".. that put me at 37 and I didn't want to be actively trying for our finale at that point. So we decided 'what the hell' and went for it.

I'm STILL terrified even though I'm super excited. My house is small. We have both girls in one room and both boys (my son and our step son when he visits) in the second room, and then our master bedroom. So one bedroom is going to have 3 kiddos! We need a new vehicle because I have an itty bitty car and he has a truck, so we need a third row van or SUV. I really dread that part because I was enjoying not having a car payment this past year now that my car is paid off. 

I can easily handle three, but anytime we have DSS over, I feel easily stretched thin and drained. I'm not sure if it's because 4 kids is a lot.. if it's because Brenna (DD2) and DSS are the exact same age, so it is just like having twins.. or if it's because, since he isn't with us full time, the contrasting routines cause conflict (or hell, I'm sure it's a mix of all the above).. but it's so much harder with four than it is with three. 

So then we decide to throw in a FIFTH! Lol. :shrug:

Anyways, sorry for the vent. I do worry that I'm in over my head, but I love the chaos and I love all of our children and I know that, once I find my groove, everything will work out just the way it's supposed to.


----------



## bdb84

PL- I'm so happy your scan went well!!

Flueky- Yay for a scan date! 

Gigs- DH's family was allllll about me having a girl. In fact, his grandmother's first words, when she found out I was expecting, were not 'congratulations'. They were, "I hope it's a girl this time". It put a lot of pressure on me even though my initial desire was a boy. I wanted a boy for me, but I knew deep down how amazing it would be if this baby ended up a girl since the last girl in DH's family is now in her 20's. But given those responses, it made me so nervous that this baby would 'just be another boy' and wouldn't be so loved like the others. It's a sucky feeling to put an expecting mom in. 

What else?

Oh, I was 'that mom' with my first two. They did all sorts of extra curriculars before they were even in school. I never missed a single story time or toddler time at the library. We went to the mall play area weekly, had play dates weekly. I kept a very full schedule.

With #3 I did none of the above. She's attended maybe two story times at the mall. We go to the play area only if I already have to go to the mall and I always try to keep those visits as short as possible. But in return she's very easily entertained and doesn't need my constant intervention to keep her occupied.


----------



## nyxnw

I am definitely not good with keeping up with extracurriculars for my son, but he has lots of toys and books and other things to keep him occupied so I don&#8217;t feel bad at all. 

I wish I had a time lachine so I can hurry up and get to this first scan. I&#8217;m dying!


----------



## kittykat7210

I know what you mean nyx! I&#8217;m so scared of twins right now it&#8217;s mental! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- I'm sorry about the job stress. All stress is totally intensified while pregnant. Not only because of your hormone but because having a baby is scary! I'm sure it'll all work out. Always does. Hopefully it works out soon though so you're less stressed. 

Gigs- I found out what the boys were at 13 weeks! I think it depends more on the doctor than anything. If they're allowed to say. My doctor wasn't allowed to say until after the 20 week anatomy scan. That way they wouldn't say the wrong sex because its too early.
Also, I was going to comment awhile back about everyone wanting a girl for you. That's so annoying. I hate the stereotype of women wanting baby girls. I admit I wanted one of each with the twins but now that I have two boys I kind of want another boy. So no I'm not hoping for a girl or trying for a girl. I'm trying for a healthy baby *eye roll*
Sorry as a boy mom this highly annoys me! We've told almost everyone we're done having kids and the response is "but don't you want a little girl of your own?" Or "oh come on you have to try for a girl!" 
No I don't. Lol

Bdb- thank you for understanding! I'm mostly worried about the house being small. Our house is actually nice size but it's only 2 bedrooms. I know the baby will be in our room for 6 months or so like the boys were but I worry about after that. The plan is to move, but we all know how plans fall apart! Haha 
I think my car will be okay once the boys car seats become forward facing. Hm. Maybe I should throw in an old infant car seat and see how it fits. 

Nyx- when is your first scan?

Soooo many scans coming up I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## nyxnw

No symptoms besides super tired and frequent bathroom stops 

Scan is on the 23rd


----------



## DobbyForever

Excited for all the scans!!!

Still not caught up :rofl:

Remember how I was complaining about money? I just bought $120 of cupcakes for A&#8217;s party. But they are so cutttte!!! Edible pictures on top of matching color frosting. The pics will be kawaii versions of all my fav Avengers: Baby Groot, Black Panther, Thor, and Dr. Strange. Plus special &#8220;heart shaped herb&#8221; ones for A so he can become the black panther at his party

And we got matching mommy and me shirts

It&#8217;s gonna be lit. We&#8217;re having an infinity war competition to battle for an infinity stone that can be traded for movie tickets 

Sorry i&#8217;m Like so proud of myself lol

ETA can you just hear my California coming out in this post :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa Dobby u crack me up! You should be chuffed with yeself, organising party&#8217;s & games etc, im crap at those things.. id be a terrible maid of honor Lol! Awww how long until A&#8217; Birthday?? 

Haha Jez i have some secret Cat slaughtering thang going down over here :haha: nah Catmeat is just wet Cat food not biscuits, sachets of mix types of meat & fish, i just call it Catmeat & Riley copied Lol! But when i say Catmeat, people do always say &#8216;What? Actual cat-meat like meat off a Cat??!!&#8217; Erm no hahaa

Been so busy & not stopped much today, im pooped, i breezed through the last couple pages but didnt take it all in as im tired, il probs re-read in abit Zzz, we been out getting Rileys prezzys today as his birthday is on this Monday, hes 6! Hes growing up & losing his youngness :( 

Pacific so glad your scan & apt went well :) looking forward to seeing a scan piccy when your able to upload, glad its a singleton pg hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

It&#8217;s the 21st. I sent out pun filled invites. Time to assemble, no thordinary day, Loki backyard gathering haha

Drinks will be themed: iron man punch, black widow champagne punch, spider sodas

Food also themed: hawkeye&#8217;s hot dogs and hamburgers (though my mom kind of wants to get a taco truck), thor&#8217;s hammer cheese squares, captain America fruit shield, hulk smash guacamole and chips

Already bought the decor plus a 6 foot wall panel so people can take pictures lol

Games have 1 winner each and are related to each infinity stone
Mind: avengers trivia
Time: something timed my family didn&#8217;t like my original idea
Reality: whoever draws the most realistic tbd avenger picture (judges by my parents)
Power: thor&#8217;s Hammer toss
Soul: whoever writes the most heart moving birthday message to Aiden as judged by me
Space: maybe an egg hunt whoever finds it first 

Cb I pinterested lol I have good ideas but I get fixated and want it done my way but the problem is my way tends to be expensive... which was fine back in the day but rn not so much lol


----------



## Flueky88

Bdb glad DH is home. Any plans for the weekend?

Sorry you feel stressed about how life/how thing will fit with another addition. I know you love all your children and things will work out.

Nyx you and me both :rofl: I'm so excited to see the heartbeat and tell our parents. We've decided to tell close family 6/28, 2 days after the scan. I think I'll ask DH to possibly wait on FB announce. I'll just see how I feel after the appt.

Greenie thank you. It was definitely intensified. It's very odd not feeling job security. Thank you. I tend to believe if things don't work out as I want then there is something better in store. Case in point, V. I wouldn't have had her if I had conceived earlier. She was definitely worth the wait.


Dobby omg your party sounds amazing!! I would ask for an invite if I lived nearby :haha: I hope you'll share cupcake pics. I do hope it's a lovely party.

CB me too! I'm a horrible party planner. My SIL excels at it though. Oh and I love that his first word was catmeat. Hehe. 

AFM feeling better. My mom stopped over and I got a nap in. I also got to vacuum while she was here. Something about being with my mom I know things will be alright. 

I told her we wanted to have a dinner the 28th so to make sure she doesn't make any plans that day. I want to tell her so bad, but I'm looking forward to telling our parents with V wearing a onesie saying "being promoted to big sister". 

DH mentioned pickle fried chicken at kfc and I really want some soon. He's picking up sushi which I'm looking forward to :) :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs your party sounds like it&#8217;s going to be great! I&#8217;m not even giving eves a 1st birthday party! 

Not sure when We&#8217;re going to tell our families, probably when we are out of the danger zone! Flueks your announcement for your parents sounds so adorable! I&#8217;m glad you got a bit of sleep though!

One of the few times I&#8217;m really glad I live in a village! 

Evie&#8217;s top teeth are coming through and so it was a nightmare trying to get her down tonight, with it being a Saturday where England have got through to the semi finals of the world cup I was sure the pub across the street would have one of their usual parties but 10x worse. I asked them if they could turn the music down a notch or two explaining the situation and they actually did! It&#8217;s so much quieter tonight than it has been in ages on a Saturday! They wouldn&#8217;t have even have paid the slightest bit of attention if I was in the city!


----------



## nyxnw

Dobby can I come to that party!!! Sounds like so much fun! 

Kit thats awesome they respected your situation. Still good people in the world 

Exhausted, but got this because I couldnt resist at the dollar store haha. The top one was ny first positive and the bottom was today no hold or anything haha showed up at the pee was spreading. Think Im done now just need to stay out of the dollar store haha
 



Attached Files:







E37C511B-BC06-4870-A195-FC90895FF8EB.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs your party sounds fantastic! Be sure to take lots of pictures for your special memories!

Mrs G, I am not sure how sensitive those tests are since I am not an early tester,it didn't matter. Still a good value for the ovulation sticks though.

I am definitely not one of those moms who does a different activity Every day. He gets to come along on errands, see one farmers market a week, and a play group when I remember! DH and I occasionally take him to the pool. Other then that, it's stuff at home, farm animals, garden stuff, etc. 

Flueky, congrats!! Pickle fried chicken?! OMG, although I like pickles and fried chicken, I can't imagine the combination.... 

Afm, I am so exhausted today. Spent the morning doing a quick errand with L, then baked an apple pie. Phone call from a friend, made pizza dough, DHs brother came to spent the night, made pizza bites, do farm chores. Then bil invites dh out for a lacrosse game and I am on baby duty stuck at home until L went down. Not impressed, gave DH a warning of me needing a break, but they had to leave to be on time. Still let him go, he doesn't hang out with friends or brothers very often. Either way, not impressed with myself or DH. I worked my exhausted, pregnant ass off today. Can't wait until 12 weeks when my energy returns (FX!!)


----------



## gigglebox

Nyx that makes me want to take another lol. I love when the line appears before the pee even finishes runbing across. It's oddly satisfying. thanks for sharing! 

Dobs that all sounds very impressive. I think it's lost on me though as I've only seen avengers. I do love the idea of the photo back drop though. How big is your guest list? 

Kit that is amazing. I can't believe how accommodating they are being! That warms my heart.

Fluek are you going to point out the shirt to your parents or wait and see how long it takes them to realize? 

Afm got my bloomin' onion :haha: hubs was reluctant but complied. I am feeling so crappy now but i think that is due to the hot wings i had earlier :blush: i am feeling quite malnourished now. I think i need more fruits & veggies in my life. I may have to try and bring back my morning smoothies.

Cb awww happy birthday to Riley! What do you have planned?


----------



## gigglebox

Pl isn't thete some lingering resentment with BIL? Or an I confusing you with soneone else...? 

I hope he gives you abreak tomorrow.

I an also eagerly awaiting the return of my energy. I hate feeling out of breath so easily. We did a lot of walking with the kids today and whike i can usually hold Lev for awhile., i had to keep passing him off to hubs.

OHHH i bought a dishwasher! I got a fantastic deal because it has a very small dent in front. It's a $700 dishwasher marked down to $450 and somehow I talked them down an additional $150. I feel pretty awesome about that!

So tired I'm falling asleep right now. Sorry for typos


----------



## pacificlove

Yay on the new dishwasher! We need a new one too, it rarely ever cleans everything even though dh has cleaned out the whole thing and have switched detergents. Ugh. 

You are thinking of my sil... Or to be exact, she's the half-sil. Did I tell you she refers to her brothers girlfriends, fiance's and wife as "add-ons". 

So it's not just me feeling out of breath! I was going to bring it up with my mw, I actually had low iron with my last pregnancy (3 rd trimester) and had to take a supplement. So I wonder if that is related again. Totally forgot to ask her at the appointment


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m Still on my selfish kick lol was hoping to get to catching up today but idk where my computer is

Lol it&#8217;s like 15-20 people. His original party was no fuss no muss at a gym kids place but all the kids cancelled! So I said f* it and cancelled and moved the party to my mom&#8217;s. I had a lot of friends and fam who wanted to see him but being at a kid gym when they don&#8217;t have kids is weird, so everyone wins. And tbh it&#8217;s more for me lol my birthday is a week before but I don&#8217;t do parties for myself so reaaaalllly it&#8217;s like my party but bring gifts for my baby instead of me :rofl: 

I&#8217;d totally invite you all.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I agree it sounds amazing, and I dont even know the movies its based on. It must take SO much planning... just reading it gives me anxiety, though Id LOVE to be there. Actually i Wouldnt mind the planning part, but then just delegating the execution to capable other parties. Cant wait to see pics.

Pl and Gigs sorry youre feeling out of breath. I do feel like its normal? Doesnt the heart have to work harder to pump around more blood so you get out of breath more easily? I mightve made that up. No idea how that would relate to breathing. 

Flueks - Im sorry about the job situation. I do believe something will work out for the best, even if its not possible to see how atm.

Bdb - while daunting, I have no doubt youll handle a fifth with amazing form. The way you speak about your kids makes me very sure of that, but of course some unease is normal.

Kit - thats so nice the pub did that for you! I had to write my paper so I missed the match but could hear hubby shouting upstairs with every goal.

Cb - cant believe Riley is 6 so soon! 6 is around the time I started forming most of the memories that I can still recall today. Random unsolicited tidbit for you there. I guess it just interests me coz its weird to think that around 5 years onwards is when they can properly start remembering stuff for life. The massive emphasis we put on boy/girl I also find interesting. At the end of the day its mainly genitals and some other biological differences and yet we care about it so much!

Green Im with you re: gender thing. I used to want a boy when I was growing up. I also kind of want a second girl now, but obv would be happy with a boy. I guess people assume everyone wants the best of both worlds. I do also think that just like people often assume women want girls, they assume men wants boys, if not more so in fact. Sometimes Ive heard of women wanting to give their partner a beloved son too. Meh, everyones different.

Gigs you asked about sex and wanting a second sooner rather than later. Im an open book btw, so ask away! Sex is far from an erotic novel storyline but its happening somewhat regularly now. He is no longer reluctant to initiate I think and I always oblige. I just need to initiate more, because I do enjoy it. Re: wanting a second, Im not necessarily thinking of doing it sooner, but maybe thats because I know I have to get some school stuff out of the way first. Plus attachment parenting is quite demanding so itd be easier to have a second when Tilly is a bit older and maybe in school. Hubby is the same as he was the first time around - apparently willing to go with whatever I want, but hes on the same page re: waiting. I think he already feels like itll be decades before I finish my PhD. 

Good job on the dishwasher haggling by the way! Im way too unassertive to haggle for anything. What are your secrets?

Oh I just remembered I do take Tilly on play dates too, but thats it. Tbh it doesnt help that we dont have a car and that I dont like travelling too far on the subway. Most things are pretty close thoifg since we are right downtown so its not the best excuse. I dont think young kids need too much to be happy and appropriately stimulated though. I hear even just being outdoors a lot and exploring is amazing for them, rather than highly structured activities. Or at least thats what Im going to roll with to justify my possible failings.

Unrelatedly, I am absolutely petrified of putting her in daycare in sep. Like it fives me so much anxiety and makes me want to cry. I so wish we could get a nanny instead but I get subsidies for daycare that make daycare costs less than half the price of a nanny :(


----------



## Jezika

Random question Flueks but where is V when youre at work?

Also, Im soeey everyone for my massive posts. I really have no idea how I always end up writing so much.


----------



## kittykat7210

Jezika said:


> Pl and Gigs sorry you&#8217;re feeling out of breath. I do feel like it&#8217;s normal? Doesn&#8217;t the heart have to work harder to pump around more blood so you get out of breath more easily? I might&#8217;ve made that up. No idea how that would relate to breathing.

I think you&#8217;re right, Because the lungs have to oxygenate all the extra blood causing you to need to breathe more to get the required oxygen...


----------



## claireybell

Id totally rsvp & come to the party Dobs hehe it sounds awesome btw! A is gonna love it, photos will be fab aswell ;)

Ohhhhhh im totally breathless ALL the time atm! Never had it with the other 2 but i think the hot weather isnt helping! Its all the extra blood pumping harder etc.. plus, the heart dbls in size when pregnant to accomadate all the extra blood & pumping, crazy!! 

Omg Gigs u total haggler, well done!! For $150 that&#8217;s awesome!! Have u had it delivered/fitted yet?? 

Jez great that you & hubs are getting bit more intimate ;) sometimes with me its the initial getting down to do it but once im in full swing jiggy im fine, its usually findings the energy & my inner horniness lol

Nyx those lines are blazing haha!!

I do get tempted to but tests still just to see how dark the lines would be & say &#8216;oh look im pg&#8217; :haha: 

Not doing a great deal for Rileys birthday, we got a few gifts but he&#8217;ll a few bits from relatives etc, he has an inset day aswell tomorrow so no school on his birthday hehe hes loving that! Not sure if SO is taking day off so we can all do something but if not i may take him & Nuala to beach or park or something although I desperately need to grocery shop Lol thats NO fun on ye Birthday!! Got some balloons & we&#8217;ll get a cake etc, on the 20th July he has a big soft play party booked which is Laser Tag, he cant wait, its the earliest date they had, there be him & 11 of his friends/coudins :) 

Jez Tilly will LOVE daycare/Nursery, they love the social fun of it, mine only went/go 2 days a week & you&#8217;llbe suprised how much they come on & you will enjoy the break even though you&#8217;ll miss her, she&#8217;ll be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Kit that's great that they actually turned it down. We've had fireworks going off every night since June 30th. I'm hoping tonight it's over.

Nyx awesome lines.

Pacific I don't really care much for fried chicken usually, but imagining fried chicken woth a pickle flavor just sounds amazing right now :haha:

Reading your day makesme exhausted. Ugh, I don't think I could have done it. I hope DH helps you out a lot today so you can nap. I've also felt a bit breathless when walking my usual routine. 

Gigs I'll wait until they realize or if it takes too long I'll point it out. My guess is my stepdad figures it oit first. My mom and MIL aren't very observant.

Yay for bloomin onion. I also need more fruits and veggies. I tried eating blueberries yesterday which I love, but they didn't taste right.

Wonderful news about the dishwasher!!

I'm also hating the fatigue and breathlessness. Soooo looking forward to 2nd tri for many reasons.

Jez thank you. Oh I'm also not a haggler about prices. Wish I was.

I'm glad you and your DH are being more intimate. I believe it's important to your relationship.

Sorry you are feeling upset with thought of Tilly in daycare. I can totally relate. V goes to an in home daycare. She currently isn't watching other kids right now though. 

Cb happy early birthday to Riley. Hope SO takes the day off so you all can do something.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb, laser tag?! I am jealous!

Jez i love your massive posts. Don't stop. I'll be honest, the first day at daycare Is rough. I cried, and had a private sitter who watched two of her own kids. He was 3 months old and didn't give a hoot. When he was older, my sitter went back to work and i had to find a new daycare. I cried again, and this time he cried too! But it got better. And then we moved, i was a sahm with him, and when he was about 3 he started preschool part time. Cue the tears all over! But he loved it.

Haggling secrets: go in with a realistic expectation. Don't expect much, but always ask for more than you want so if you meet in the middle it'll still be close to what you were hoping for, but they might surprise you and lower it more! Or just say yes to your initial request :) ALWAYS BE NICE. Be so insanely nice. And say something like, "i know this is asking a lot but is there any way to get this price closer to xxx?"

Being nice is the main trade secret. 

Des has just crawled into my bed. More later.


----------



## claireybell

Ha ha i think we all love Laser Tag hehee i know that SO will be joining in ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Gah its too hot!! My house is 31 C (87.8F) we have no fan/AC just a window and some blinds to keep the sun out 

Im melting! Its so humid :help:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thanks for the tips. I'll have to keep them in mind.

CB I've never player laser tag but I've always wanted to. Maybe one of my children will want to play.

Kitty oh dear. Could you go somewhere with AC for now?? That's really hot inside. If nothing else maybe a kiddie pool in some shade??

AFM sushi was soooo good ladt night. I was disturbed by my fortune cookie "you will soon be changing your present line of work". Seriously?! I know it's just a fortune from a cookie, but not what I needed right now. I opened one for baby 2 "you will make many changes before settling satisfactorily". V's was "you will soon receive an unusual gift freely given. Accept!". DH was "now is the time for peace in your life. Go along with other's ideas."


They were all a bit eerie in relation to our lives but it's just a cookie. Sorry have to keep reminding myself :haha:

V woke up at 1 hungry. Then she wanted to play. She didn't fuss in her bed but she was noisey. Could have been worse.

Took an IC, slightly darker than control line now. I'm considering doing my digi Tuesday. I'd be exactly 5 weeks. Considering my progression and early bfp, I think it's most likely I'd get my 3+ then.


----------



## claireybell

Haha those fortune cookies seem very subjective lol all for fun though :) 

Ohhhh ours is really hot aswell Kit, i second Flueks with the kiddie pool? & sun umbrella.. we have fans but just circulating the warm air, our kitchens quite shaded! Im actually sat in the Sun atm getting 20 mins whilst Nuala snoozes.. its partly cloudy today so not as burning heat


----------



## claireybell

You&#8217;ll def get ye 3+ from 5wks onwards Flueks poss even today maybe :)


----------



## kittykat7210

We don&#8217;t have a garden currently (or any outside space at all!) it&#8217;s really frustrating!

If you put cold water/Ice cubes just behind the fan apparently it then circulates cooler air!


----------



## Flueky88

Pickle fried chicken was all I dreamed it would be and more :rofl:


----------



## mrs.green2015

These parties sound like so much fun!!! Can you imagine if we got all the kids together? That would be a blast! Lol and completely insane. Haha 

Scans will be here so soon. Can't wait to look at more baby pictures. 

RE daycare: obviously the boys aren't in daycare since I stay home but we do put the boys in nursery when we go to church. They cry every single Sunday as we walk out. They stop after a few minutes. It breaks my heart but I know they're fine. We just make sure we always say "goodbye. I love you and I'll see you soon"

Flu- those fortunes seem pretty spot on!! Kind of scary. Lol 

Today we're going swimming st a friends house and to talk about me watching their baby after he's born and she goes back to work.


----------



## Jezika

Wow Green thats so nice of you! I barely think I can handle one other kid, though I have offered to do the same for a friend occasionally. Its usually me who needs someone to look after my kid so I can study.

Kit Ive been telling yall about the ice/fan thing! Stock up on ice cubes or freeze balloons with water in them for more volume.

Gigs I like the nice way too put the haggling: I know this is a lot to ask. Thats a good line. I always feel too rude to ask.

Flueks the job thing in the cookie is a little creepy I must say. Your story makes me want to write cookie fortunes though.


----------



## gigglebox

Little known fact...i used to collect fortune cookie fortunes. They're in my wallet where most people keep photos (it's an old wallet). I started out just keeping amusing ones then just kept them all with big plans to make art from them, but never did. My favorite keepers:
Never trouble trouble til trouble troubles you

You are a happy man

You are going to have some nice cake

The last being my favorite, because who doesn't want nice cake? anyway Fluek, I wouldn't worry about the cookie :p 

Hope you ladies are cooling down! 

So, sad-ish story so do not read if injured animals make you sad! Today we had a new duckling hatch. It's been weeks since this happened, so he appears to be the first in the next batch. Well, evidently ducks are f'king savages. It spoears the moms from the last hatch assessed him as a threat and tried to kill him! Hubs found him on his side smooshed in the mud and crap and barely alive. He brought him to me and upon closer inspection i saw he was covered in HUNDREDS of fly eggs :sick: fortunately some warm water and dish soap cleaned him up. I blow dried him as well and we made him a temporary brooder to keep him away feon the homicidal ducks. Sadly, as i was drying him, i saw his leg is broken :( so i took to out state chicken lovers page on face book and asked if anyone could help, and someone responded! She wants to try to fix him up, then give him back (she has chickens but can't keep ducks).

So hopefully this story will have a happy ending! Ducky is doing really well right now. He's got a loud peep and is actually managing to "stand" despite his leg. He hobbkes but can get around a little. Considering was all but dead earlier this is a fantastic sign.

Fx for little Ducky! Oh and no, I don't "know" it's a boy, i just assume all babies are boys until proven otherwise.


----------



## Jezika

Aw Gigs that was a nice story after all. I was expecting something more horrific. Maybe Im just expecting horrific things atm coz earlier today I hear some shouting and a crash somewhere outside our apartment and then ambulance turn up five mins later. Turns out a cyclist had gone into the back of a car and was taken to hospital in serious condition. And a couple of weeks ago a woman got knocked off her bike and killed just two blocks away. I cycle rjeee streets all the time when Im in school properly so its scary. Scary world.

Aaaaanyway, you fortune cookie fortunes lifted my mood though! I love the cake one too. So straightforward and true and happy. 

Speaking of big plans to make art, I once saw a thing in a music shop with tonnes of old keys dangling from string that made a beautiful sound when jangled. Sounded just like magic. I so badly wanted to make one myself but where on earth would I find that many keys?! Well, a few years later our superintendents in our old apartment were changing all the communal locks so they took back all the old keys from everyone and gave them to... me! Woohoo! Hundreds of keys! Have I gotten around to it though? Nope. Do I even know where they are since we moved? I honestly havent the faintest idea, but now that Ive remembered them I REALLY want to make this key mobile... maybe paint the keys different colours? Would they still jingle as nicely? 

Anyway wow look at Rambles McGee over here yet again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- sounds like he should make it! We do a lot of saving animals too. Probably way more than we should. 
I never told you guys about the pitbull we saved did I? Long story short. We saved a pit a few months ago. The shelters told us to "let him go" because the shelters were too full already. We suspect it was our neighbors dog but she insisted it wasn't. (Country living, I use 'neighbor' loosly) he kept hanging around her land and she had one who looked just like it. But whatever. Ended up getting him to a shelter. Both DH and I felt it was the wrong decision. DH went to check on him and they said he wasn't adoptable because he was too scared and came off as aggressive. We adopted him ($150 later) and found him a new home. 
Sorry I totally just made that about myself. 

Jez- I'm not that nice of a person. It would be full time daycare 4 days a week and she'd pay me. I don't mind watching babies for people but this one is more of a job lol


----------



## Jezika

Green I think you told us that story before - I was so angry for you when I heard it! Also, I did assume youd get paid for watching her kid and I STILL thought you were a hero


----------



## claireybell

Haha Rambles McGee lol! 

Jez you be careful hun cycling around... cyclists always worry me, same as motorcyclists they appear out of nowhere & sometimes vehicle drivers just dont look enough :hugs: 

Mrs Green your a trooper, i always praise people who look after children/babies or work in a Nursery, i just couldnt do it, i would find it mega stressful whether being paid for it or not. With it being a newbie though, it may be the gentle swaying to decrease your anxiety for another Bambino <3 Thats totally not selfish post about the Dog adoption, even if you did make a few quid on it, you took him into your home & provided for him, you guys didn&#8217;t have to do that, so glad you found him a lovely home, i bet hes very happy now :) 

Awww poor Ducky.. i hope this lady is able to fix his leg & hes nursed back to health, poorly animal stories always get me but its nice to read hes doing lots better :)

Jez & Gigs - you should totally do your Art things, the Key jingly sounds lovely & very relaxing & the Fortune Cookie collage would be awesome, if you sold that after i bet someone would def snap that up as it&#8217;s very diff & unique, i love things like that! 

Kit, my SO has been eating a ton of ice pops to keep cool lol fill ye freezer up hun, im going to have to get some more today! 

I been up since 0530 zzzz Nuala was up moaning &#8220;Duuummmmmy&#8221; at her stairgate & then she wanted her Milk & then of course Riley heard me up & its his birthday so hes uber excited lol! They are both currently playing with balloons in the Lounge whilst watching Despicable Me haha & moaning he wants to open his prezzys.. SO isnt up yet (its 06:30) so ge&#8217;ll have to wait lol!


----------



## claireybell

Ooh Jez you&#8217;re up early? Or is Canada ahead of UK..

Im still reading back haha! 

Im a crap haggler aswell i always feel too cheeky! SO on the other hand, is great at it, he haggle for the last item in a Store if its display item & more often than not he&#8217;ll get like 30/40% off haha! 

Did u know that with Ikea items, if they selling or you want to buy the last item on display & esp if they not getting anymore of that item in, they can knock upto 70% off the original price! We had a display office chair which was £120 & ww got it for £45!! Bargain :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Green you did share that stiry but i am not sure if the pup found a new home yet. Glad to hear he did! Poor pits, such a bad rap. Kudos for babysitting 3. I offered to watch my nephew then instantly regrettit. Didn't matter though, I can't fit three kids in my car anyway and still have to pick des up from school so i got off the hook *phew*

Jez that key mobile sounds so cool! I'll be on the lookout for kets at yard sales now. Be careful on the bike! Just take my husband's advice (it is for motorcycles but applicable here): "ride like everyone around you is trying to kill you".

Gotta check on ducky and meet this lady this morning. Had some lovely insomnia last night that gave me anxiety. Yay! Sooo tired, and naturally this happened on a night Lev actually slept through -.- that's life i guess.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahhhh Eves just took 2 steps unassisted and didn&#8217;t fall over afterwards :cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

Yay!!! Oooh I hope she's walking soon! Only because life will be easier on you pregnant with a walker rather than having to carry her when you're further along.

So ducky's outlook is not so good...the lady i met took him to a vet who is not optimistic. His bone is exposed which complicates things...my vet friend also confirms it's definitely not good. But the vet he's at is still going to try to fix him up, so at least he has a chance. I am keeping my fingers crossed. If he makes it, he'll be given an official name and be pardoned on our farm (which means we will keep him as long as he lives and we are able to). We do jave one other pardoned duck, Tony, who is nothing special, jist a black runner duck that hubs likes. He also happens ro be the alfa duck of the whole flock, including the geese (we have a male & female pair of geese and Tony has actually gotten down and done the dirty with the goose! She's twice his size!).

Wow talk about rambling! Sorry y'all!


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I think it would be hard to watch other peoples kids because I may think something is okay and they may not. Stuff like that stresses me out though. How old will baby be when she goes back to work?

Jez I know! It was just horrible timing. I did rip it in half trying to pull it out so I must have voided the fortune :rofl:

That key mobile sounds awesome. I think I'd want one outside and make it into a windchime.

Oh that's horrible wth the cyclists. I would like to ride but it's not safe where I live. 

Gigs I used to collect my theater tickets. Thank you for sharing those. Now I want cake :)

Oh and yes I do realize it's a bit irrational about my fortune. Just very bad timing.

I'm so glad that it sounds like Ducky is going to have a hapoy ending. He sure is a tough little duck. Hope it goes well the lady this morning. Oh wait I just readyour latest update. I guess with exposed bone they are concerned with osteomyelitis. In humans it's 6 week iv antibiotics typically. Will be hoping for a miracle for ducky.

Of course you can't sleep the night the Lev does. Freaking Murphy's law. 

CB i remember being a kid and waking up super early for birthday or Christmas ready to open presents. Hope you can get a nap in today.

Kit yay for walking!! Agree with gigs it'll make it a lot easier when you are further along. 

AFM work environment seems pretty somber, a continuation of Friday afternoon. Just trying to keep busy. Well other than my bnb break.

I do feel more positive that I'll be hired into the educator position officially. 

Not much symptom wise, just fatigued mainly. As awful as it sounds I'm eager for morning sickness so I actually feel pregnant. I'm thinking I'll do a digi tomorrow as I'll be 5 weeks. I'm going to dip an IC first and then decide :haha:

Not much else going on.


----------



## gigglebox

Hope the digi cooperates. I did that with ds2 and it gave me a very unsatisfying 2-3 weeks. 

Glad your position seems secure. Did you find out why the other people were fired?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh no the ducky!! Ducks are hard though from what I hear! My friend had one called benedict that she found injured and tried to nurse back to health, unfortunately he didn&#8217;t make it


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, yeah I'm going to compare my IC tomorrow to pic of one from last time when I got 3+. 

I'm pretty sure it was overour finances. Home health, hospice, and dme are all in the "red".


----------



## gigglebox

That is unfortunate for them. Glad your spot is secure though!

Got word that ducky has a compound fracture which is basically worse case scenario :( she said the vet has fixed many ducks and if she can fix him she will...so now just a waiting game. I am really hoping it pulls through but not keeping my hopes up :( 

I am amazed this women and vet have gone to this length to help. The thing must have had an xray which is crazy to me!


----------



## shaescott

Been reading, don&#8217;t remember much. I swear I&#8217;m not skipping people on purpose!

Dobs, that party sounds adorable. I haven&#8217;t seen a single Marvel universe movie but I get some of the references (Grew up watching Batman and justice league animated shows, these days I&#8217;m really only into supergirl, I watch the live show). 

Gigs so sorry that Ducky is hurt! I hope he can be fixed :(

I&#8217;m PMSing really bad this cycle. AF is due any time now. Not certain on O date, guessing CD 19 or so based on symptoms. I&#8217;ve had night sweats the past few nights as usual. My breasts aren&#8217;t normally THIS tender though, they&#8217;ve been SUUUPER sensitive the past few days, everything hurts them ugh. I&#8217;m also getting nausea like usual, but it&#8217;s pretty bad. I&#8217;m lying in bed nauseous, and if I lift my head it makes it worse. So annoying. 

I just ordered a 25 pack of clinicalguard hpt&#8217;s on amazon prime just cuz I don&#8217;t like using frers unless I have to cuz money, they&#8217;re reserved for if I get a positive cheapie or have no other tests. I wanna have the cheapies since I&#8217;m going on the pill in less than a month.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs I was also going to say Im impressed by the lengths theyve gone to to save Ducky when putting it to sleep would be cheaper and easier. Restores my faith in humanity...

Flueks glad your job is safe. Random question, but if you werent doing nursing, what do you think you would be doing for work?

I think if I wasnt going to be a psychologist, I could see myself being a midwife, a hairdresser or a journalist. All very different vocations, I know. 

CB happy birthday to Riley! How lucky for it to fall on an inset day.


----------



## Jezika

Shae hurry up and finish school, make a bit of money and jump on the TTC train! Gotta get in there while were still all having babies haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs sorry about the duck but sounds like he is in great hands

Fluek glad your job is secure but yeah that sucks that people are losing theirs :(

Shae agreed I hope that there are some of us ttcing when it&#8217;s your turn. Also Batman and Superman and justice league are DC not marvel (brb my nerd is showing) lol ily

Atm just so tired and fat and still no period if it hadn&#8217;t been 8 months since sec and a test in clinic in dec then I would swear i&#8217;m pregnant


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yeah my main worry is if the new leader has same plans as our recently fired VP. I do think it'll be alright, just really shell shocked Friday and I think pregnancy magnifies emotions to the 1000.

Omg, poor ducky. It's amazing he's alive right now with all he's been through. Praying for him and the vet.

Jez either accounting, physical therapy, or speech therapy.

I like being able to help people. I also like holidays and weekends off :haha: I like working with numbers. I took an accounting class in high school and enjoyed it. Most nurses hate math, but I'm an oddball ;)

I've thought about being a certified nurse midwife, but it's the whole labor and delivery thing that scares the ever living shit out of me. Otherwise, I think I'd really enjoy it.

With your age gap. Shae and you might be ttc at the same time.

If I ttc#3 I'm waiting til V starts school. I cannot afford 3 in daycare at the same time.

Shae sorry for the bad pms. Sometimes it really sucks being female.

I think it's always a good idea to have some ICs on hand. 

AFM well it's a bit tmi so skip over for the faint of heart. I had sone yellowish cm come out after a bm. I believe it's normal pregnancy discharge as I'm not burning or itching. Just wanted reassurance as I never had it with DD except about 2 weeks before her birth. I think it's just some mucus plug. Anywho, enough about that.

V woke up after I left for wrk this morning. I can't wait to pick her up today.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks I definitely had a lot of yellowish discharge in pregnancy. I had discharge that looked like smaller amounts of mucus plug (but yellowish) a LOT. I also had brown discharge and a tiny bit of bright red blood in first tri and all was fine.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I know I know! 3 years of school left! 

Dobs sorry I worded that poorly. I know Batman/Justice League/Superman etc are DC haha. I meant like I&#8217;ve never seen the movies and stuff cuz I grew up with DC, but I get some of the references because internet. 

Flueks thanks <3 and you&#8217;re right about Jez possible TTCing at the same time as me with her age gap preference haha, it could happen


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby thank you.

I'd say your symptoms have a lot to do with stress. As for no period, I believe high stress levels can cause this as well. Something about high levels of cortisol interfering with our hormones. Still worth metioning to your gyn I think.

Jez thanks. I thought you had it as well. When I googled it acted like yelliw was bad, but I have no signs or symptoms of infection. 

Shae does college start back next month? What classes are you taking?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- those 3 years will go by so fast! It's a lot like pregnancy, it feels like a long time while it's happening but then all of a sudden you're delivery, or walking the stage. Haha
How come you switch to the pill? I know you said but it was before I came back. 

Flu- had that with the boys too. It was gross and annoying and always freaked me out. 

Dobs- I agree it's probably stress. So I guess enjoy it while it lasts? Lol


----------



## claireybell

Flueks ivs had lotsa clear, yellow & white yuk CM i get it weekly, i gave to wear a panty liner as it ruins my undies lol! All normal though ;) 

Aww poor Ducky... hope it all turns out ok in the end :( 

Shae your next 3yrs will zoom by! Sorry your pms is giving u grief hun :hugs:

Rileys had a lovely day, we went to the park & him & Nuala played on bug slides, he had some lovely gifts & i made him Banana cake & decorated it, quite pleased with it really haha! 

Pic of the cake & Riley blowing out his candles <3

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1038009&stc=1&d=1531172403
 



Attached Files:







C2173EEF-8F92-4468-9BD2-AFE09FE4760B.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

Riley mid-candle blowing hehe

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1038013&stc=1&d=1531172563
 



Attached Files:







D3B96B46-B0BB-48D6-AB2B-0133847FF0DA.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaescott

Flueks my college starts September 4th. I always find it interesting how different parts of the country start at different times of year. In the South, the term generally starts early August and ends in May. Up North, at least where I&#8217;m from, we start either last week of August or first week of September, and finish mid-June. 

Anyway, I&#8217;m taking medical microbiology, nursing 101, and a &#8220;service learning&#8221; class (it&#8217;s a school requirement, we have to rack up community service hours). It&#8217;ll be 13 credits. 

Green ah the pill. So, I get periods on the Mirena, which most people don&#8217;t, but I do. They&#8217;re sometimes regular, and sometimes totally all over the place. I really want the stability of regular cycles. I also want it so if I accidentally get pregnant, the birth control won&#8217;t pose a risk to the baby. The Mirena/IUD in general can cause miscarriages. I have a friend who had a miscarriage with an IUD, she hadn&#8217;t taken it out, and a friend who took hers out due to the pregnancy and the baby didn&#8217;t miscarry and was just fine. But of course taking it out risks miscarriage. And if you take it out then miscarry, do you put a new one in or switch methods, or what? With the pill, I just stop taking it if I accidentally get pregnant. 

CB the cake looks lovely!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Riley is so cute! And I notice the lack of shirt lol -- still hot in the house? Are you getting the a/c fixed?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Riley is adorable! I can't wait until the boys can blow our candles, but also I never want them to grow up haha 
Happy Birhday Riley!

Shae- ahhh makes sense. Very very similar reason to why I got mine removed pre-kids. The only thing that caused my way of thinking was mine moved a little. But I thought the same way about babies/ miscarriages and even if cauging infertility if I got pregnant. 



Soooo a couple things. 
1. I feel like a horrible mother. I never made my kids 18 month appointments. I just completely forgot about it and when I remembered I wasn't sure if they were supposed to go in. I had to call and ask. Luckily they're only a little over 18 months haha 

2. As said previously, I'm in a huge no sugar/ read the ingredients list in food. So today I finally got around to making my own mayo and ranch and OMG they're amazing!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx ducky can make a full recovery!

Can't remember what else, I am mad at dh. We've know for months that he has a work function, family friendly, at the end of this week. At a fancy location too. All along he was supposed to call and make sure we get a pet friendly room. Well today he finally calls (3 days before we go) and of course all the pet friendly rooms are taken. Our dog is not a candidate to stay with anyone else. So, now, L and I get to stay at home or at least drive back and forward twice a day. I was really looking forward to this fancy all expenses paid for get away.....


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae nw I was just laughing because the other week I said something about wonderwoman in the context of marvel and my mom was like EVEN I KNOW SHE IS DC :rofl: I hope the pill works out for you. Who knows, I may be ttc in three years if I move out of the bay jk can&#8217;t Afford daycare so more like 5 and I have to move and much to my parents dismay i&#8217;d Likely get a donor and do sex selection for a girl

Fluek I was dischargy. 

It probably is just stressed. Just google freaked me out with it&#8217;s hmmm must be pregnancy or diabetes r_r but I do enjoy not having periods just hoping maybe I shed some lbs or bloat when she comes back. Wishful thinking lol

Cb killer cake! Love it! 

Greenie you are not horrible! I&#8217;d never remember except the nurses always come in and schedule it before we leave. And i&#8217;d Never remember to go without the app/reminders lol. Kudos! I was hell bent on no sugar except at birthdays but then I went to sprinkles and since I got myself cupcakes and the dogs cupcakes and they had vegan cupcakes (and sugar free and gluten free cuz Palo Alto lol) I got A a vegan one. But I didn&#8217;t want to be that person who was like do you have a sugar free vegan cupcake haha


----------



## DobbyForever

PL no! Can you maybe look into boarding your dog? We took all sorts of dogs at the petshotel. Even had noise reduced suites with cots and tv lol. We only turned away dogs that bit and made contact during check in. Some regulars we took even if they hit us! Only seniors were allowed to walk them and feed them though lol


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie you are not a horrible mother. I'm surprised the dr office didn't call to schedule it in the first place.

Yay for homemade ranch and mayo :) pretty 

CB it sounds like you guys had a great day. Your cake looks fantastic! Riley is looking so grown up from when I first saw him. Hard to 

Shae it is isn't it. K to 12 here starts the first full week of August. College starts late August. 

Micro lab was one of my favs. Loved watching those petri dishes grow bacteria colonies. The lecture wasn't as interesting but I also crammed both in a 3.5 week summer course. It'll be nice to dig into some of the actual nursing curriculum.

Pacific that would piss me off too. Could you take dog to vet to board while you are away??

Dobby, could you take A for walks in his stroller and get some exercise and maybe relieve some stress? You may already be doing this but just a thought. 



Thanks everyone for discharge comments! That sounds so weird :haha: I had some more but it was clearish. So i guess it's just one of my symptoms this time. Granny panny time:rofl:

I almost caved and told my dad on the phone today. I think I'll email him after my appt with ultrasound and onesie photo. That way he can read it at work Friday. He doesn't have internet as he only had option of dial up.....yuck. He may have more options now, but I'm not sure. I just feel since he can't be here for announcement that weekend he can know a tad bit earlier.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, he's not a candidate for doggy care. If so only trust my dog trainer with him to know how to handle him. He's a difficult dog to say the least. He's also intact, so that already is a strike against him for most facilities around here. They all pride themselves in "kennel free boarding, positive only, in home" which is the exact opposite of what mine needs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh bummer. Yeah we didn&#8217;t allow intact dogs in the play groups so they only got their two walks a day unless the owners paid for more individual times. I&#8217;ve definitely had to pull intact dogs off my leg. Really made us work for our $10/hr :rofl: sorry to hear that :(. Make hubs do the drive buaha he should have called sooner ;). Hopefully you figure out something feasible so you can have some fun too

Fluek awww bummer he can&#8217;t make it. I want to see the pic you send him if you don&#8217;t mind I love pregnancy announcements


----------



## gigglebox

hold the phone

Dobs are you getting some side jiggy you haven't told us about?!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I mean I didn't ask him, but since he lives 800 miles away. He had planned to be here when we announces Vs pregnancy. He'd made that plan 9 months prior. It was perfect timing :)

I really hope he moves here after he retires but his gf complicates things. He'll have to decide grandkids vs gf. He's very happy with her, but I'm selfish and want him to be a part of his grandkids life's. I'd never put it that way to him, but he knows that's how it is. 

Gigs I believe she said she hasn't had sex in 8 months.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs no. I looked into online dating two months ago but was not impressed by the stock of men willing to date a single mom at 28. So legit hav not had sex in 8 months lol and I can&#8217;t have been roofied because I don&#8217;t go out just work and home. I know tgat&#8217;s Dark but i&#8217;m Dark lol

Fluek that is so noble of you not to ask but I get it. I want to move somewhere I could buy a proper house for A, bit giving up access to my mom and family keeps me here. Like I seriously spend half the week living here

Seriously look 20w pregnant though
 



Attached Files:







DEEE917A-5291-449F-850F-F8464D22362C.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, totally get it about not wanting to move. How far away would you have to move to make life more affordable?
As for dog: he got to keep his balls because he is respectful with them. No humping, no marking, he doesn't initiate fights. A few years ago mom dropped her female off and said to me "she's in heat, but I think the good days are over". Bless her, she didn't know the signs. A week in, she was in standing heat. We kept the dogs apart the whole time, but mine never had a care until the standing days. And even then, he still ate, never whined but showed interest when in the same room or out together on leashes. He was respectful. After 3 days, he went back to not caring at all. So I opted against the neuter, the surgery risk wasn't outweighing any benefits. He'll be 10 this fall.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and I love your idea about DH driving. Haha, honestly he hasn't even apologized for his error in judgement. We haven't talked much.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I do hope you will find a great guy for you and A. 

I know he's already going to have to consider it so I figure he doesn't need me adding to it. He knows I would love for him to move here so I will just have to wait and see. I did ask him while ttc #1 if he still planned to move here after retirement and he was unsure. 

I'm sure it would be tough to move away from your support network. Any other family in other places that could assist if you moved?

Oh and it looks like a baby bump. It doesn't really look like fat or bloat. It's very strange.


----------



## gigglebox

Just a little pooch, that's nothing! Look at your back in those pics; you can definitely tell you're more filled out in the pregnant pic.

Pl want me to call the hotel and turn in my charm and try to get a pet friendly room? I'll do it &#128556;

Duck update: by some miracle the fit him in a cast. Now the struggle will be fighting potential infections and keeping the leg set while he grows (baby birds grow crazy fast). The lady said he seems in pain though :( but my thought is all animals have a strong survival instinct and i'm sure his preference is to survive. I hope he makes it! Obviously! He's been a trooper so far.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I could got like 1-2 hours but the neighborhoods or resale is bad. My best bet is SoCal, but my parents aren&#8217;t retiring there anymore. Hopefully hubs will do the driving or maybe he does one shift, you do one Idk. Could you just do once a day? My dogs only eat once a day buaha so my friend just feeds them when she lets them out then comes back to put them in at night, but realistically it wouldn&#8217;t kill them to sleep outside 

Gigs yeah it&#8217;s definitely pooch I can squish it and move it and all that but since Fluek is the seventh person to ask me if I am pregnant/ think baby bump I got a cheapie. But with last bd early October and a neg clinic test in late December i&#8217;m not expecting anything other than stark white. ETA esp since i&#8217;d be 41 weeks lol EATA def neg lol nothing but indent

Fluek yeah maybe with number 2 he&#8217;ll think more about it but that&#8217;s tough that his gf can&#8217;t move as well. Could he just plan more extended visits or like live near you for parts of the year (easier said than done). That&#8217;s what my parents wanted to do live parts of the year in the bay and others in San Diego.

I have family in mountain house who would look out for me and I could get a gorgeous house there, but it&#8217;s still in development with lots of land and house values drop. It&#8217;ll be decades before prices appreciate if they even do so at all


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yesh his gf doesn't want to leave her kids and grandkids. As far as extended visits he might do that, but I'm not sure how much room we'll have.

Ah it sounds lovely though :) a mountain house.

Gigs ducky never ceases to amaze me!! He's overcame so many odds.

AFM my cb digi weeks was 3+ this morning :happydance: so hcg seems to be right on track. I got a look from a coworker yesterdsy. I said, "the risk of miscarriage goes down after healthy heartbeat at 7 to 8 week." It's not as low as 12 to 13 weeks but it does have a decent drop. I'm assuming she probably had a loss after 1st ultrasound. 

Anyways, best get ready for work


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek i can empathize...i've wanted my parents to move closer for years. My mom is totally on board. My dad is a stubborn ass. He refuses to come here. At one point they were looking at a second home in the area but I'm not sure what happened to that. My dad wants to move to NC. They own land there and planned to move, but that was like 8 years ago when they bought it and a LOT has changed since then. If he has his way they'll be even further than they already are. Honestly at this point I'm kind of fed up with my dad and it's no real loss to me to have him further. But my mom...i wish she was closer to help as the kids, especially Des, freakin love her. 

My fear is, since my bro lives on the opposite coast and never knows where he'll move next and other "brother" is locked up, my folks will stay at bay until they start having physical issues, then the care of them is going to fall into my lap. They might move closer at that point and tbh i would be a little bitter about it. Maybe that's cold. Idk. It's really my dad. We have had a rocky relationship my whole life and honestly he's so self centered I'm not sure he even realizes it.

Sorry been thinking a lot about this recently as i had a realization he visits my "brother" more than me or more importantly his grand kids -.- and the prison is further from his house than we are. Anyway.

Yay for 3+! Does your coworker know you're pregnant?

Dobs the market value went up so fast I'd be terrified to buy there. If you go upside down if the market bubble pops you're screwed, as you said decades to recover.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, wow that's crazy he visits him more than you and his grandkids. I can understand why you'd feel bitter if they move only when they need you to care for them. Sorry you don't have a good relationship with your dad. 

Thank you! After I dipped it I was like why the hell didn't I wait?! Oh and yes she's one of the few that knows. It's hard to not have a few people that know. Well in real life. It would be worse though if not for bnb.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Fluek it sounds prettt it&#8217;s flat ugly land near Tracy. Pretty name though Hah but I could get a brand new 4-5 bedroom house. But as A gets older that 1.5-2 hour drive to visit weekends would be ok and my mom would be willing to come there and I could have two dedicated guest rooms for my family if they were too tired to drive home

Yeah it&#8217;s a tough call. How do you ask someone to leave family so you can be with family. Does she come to visit when he does? Sorry I can&#8217;t remember. Hopefully he figures out a way to spend more time with you all

Yay for 3+! My gyn told me that as Well

Gigs yeah it&#8217;ll pop soon but the values in the bay never drop below what you paid. But it&#8217;s like without a second income how can I ever move on to a house because yeah great my condo is up 200k but the houses on my mon&#8217;s street are up 1.5-3 million *sigh*

I&#8217;m sorry about your dad. Have you told him how you feel or just not worth getting into it with him? 

Gyn enailed back and said if af is not back in two months (since it can takes 6-8 months after depo to get your period) then she is going to give me a medication to jump start my cycle


----------



## bdb84

Gig- I'm sure you've said before, but I may have missed it. Why do you use brother in quotation marks? I'm assuming he's not actually related to you? 

Either way, I'm sorry you have a bad relationship with your dad. :( Growing up mine was very much the same. My dad used to be an alcoholic and cared more about going out and drinking than he did staying home with his wife and three children. Once he quit drinking, he was home more, but he was always so pissed at the world. He ended up agreeing to anger management and therapy (my mom finally gave him an ultimatum) and after a solid decade stint of continuous counseling, I can now say he is the father I always wanted him to be. Suffice to say, I learned of a lot of terrible stuff he endured as a child and young teen and it did open my eyes to why he carried so much anger and distrust in his heart. It didn't justify his inaction and absence in his family life because he was a grown ass man who knew better, but it did help me to understand why he was the way he was. 

Sometimes it sucks that I do not have all of these joyful childhood memories of him, but he has more than made up for it in how he is with my children (and my brothers'). He said it feels like his second chance. 

Anyways, sorry for the ramble.

Cb- Riley is adorable! He reminds me much of my Thomas- an adorable blonde boy. 

Fluek- Yay for 3+ weeks! And I am very mucus-y this pregnancy. 

Dobs- That does look like a belly bump since you are so small everywhere else! 

I cannot remember much else since I had so many pages to catch up on.


----------



## gigglebox

Isn't in funny how we can be more understanding when we know the background of people? I am usually very kind to others, even assholes, because i feel like there is something always behind the behavior. My dad was an only child. His mom was pretty cold...she didn't want kids but had one to placate my grandfather. She was very bitter and cold growing up, but come to find out in recebt years that she was from a horribly neglectful family and left when she was 15. She had no contact with any of her siblings except maybe one? My dad found out just a few years ago he has aunts and uncles he has never met. But my grandmother refused to talk about them and now she's passed and we'll never know. 

Anyway I've definitely expressed to my dad that i wish they lived closer but he gets extremely defensive.

"Brother"...he is unfortunately related. He was arrested a couple years ago for possession of a certain disgusting and disturbing form of porn that I can't write here but hopefully you get it. Turns out That was the tip of the iceberg and he is a disgusting horrible human being and I have distanced myself from him and disowned him as a brother. When I speak of him irl it's as if he died, which in a way he did. The person I thought he was is dead anyway. We haven't spoken in over 2 years. He is serving a 17 year sentence in prison.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I&#8217;m so sorry, I think I remember you mentioning it but I didn&#8217;t remember what the outcome was.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- sorry about him. I remember when all that was going on. Also sorry about your dad. I don't know why parents do the things they do but he probably feels as if he failed your "brother" in some way or as if he can save him. If that makes sense. Hugs. 

I also have no relationship with my dad. He's always been around but I was always more of a burden than a blessing. He always bought my love. He would come and go a lot. He actually made a real attempt to be in my life a few years ago. Lasted a couple years ago, even had my wedding at his house. Then he move down out of state. He then said some pretty horrible things about my to my mom (who is like my best friend so not sure what he was thinking). I've had nothing to do with him since. He'll text on some holidays but hasn't called or text me on my birthday in years. That's partly when I gave up. He could remember 4th of July but not his daughters birthday. Then after he said the stuff he said I was done. 

Flu- congrats on the test!!! How exciting! Also, I had a miscarriage after my first ultrasound but I know the risk of a miscarriage goes down a great deal after he first ultrasound with heartbeat. My doc said 8 weeks with a HB is almost as good as 12 weeks. 

Dobs- mountain house is kind of on the hills at the base of the Altamont right? I have no idea. I just know it's near Tracy and nowhere near the mountains haha
Glad your Ob/gyn is making a plan for just in case. 


I have my phone appt today! 

Ok gotta put the kids down for a nap now.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yay for 3+ on the digi!

Dobs yay for doctor with a plan to bring the periods back

Gigs :hugs: I remember how hard it was for you when the trial was going down. 17 years probably doesn&#8217;t seem like enough to you. It&#8217;s pretty messed up that your dad cares more about someone he should&#8217;ve disowned than his daughter and grandchildren. I&#8217;m really sorry you have to deal with that <3


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all, I always appreciate the support because sometimes I feel like no one is in my corner.

Fluek that is really too bad about your dad. I can almost guarantee he will regret everything when it's too late to do anything about it.

Dobsis there any reason you are in a hurry to get your period back? I would be pretty excited about not having it if I wasn't trying to conceive ha ha

I weighed myself this morning and I am down a pound and a half so I feel pretty good about that! Not that I am trying to lose weight right now but I would like to keep it at a reasonable gaining rate. I am really not trying to gain as much this time as I have in either pregnancy. If I can keep it under 25 pounds I will be incredibly happy with that! I gained about 35 pounds last pregnancy and about 60 during my first :shock: thank goodness I lost all the weight after both kids.

I discovered amazon prime has "what not to wear" and I have been binge watching it since yesterday lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, oh well that stinks it only sounds pretty. The housing market isn't always very nice either. Thankfully we bought at a great time. 

She has came twice when he has. This year for Vs birthday and a random October visit one year. She's on the phone with her family quite a bit when she's here. 

I completely forgot you'd had a depo shot, it can really disrupt your hormones. I'm glad gyn hasa plan if AF doesn't show. 

Bdb I'm sorry your father wasn't always the father you needed. :hugs:

Greenie wow I can't believe he would be like that. Well I'm glad you have a wonderful mom in your life.

Thank you. Thanks for sharing what your dr said. I know there is always risk, but I feel better seeing that heabeat. Though I try not to worry much as it doesn't help anything. Sometimes I fail at that.

Woohoo for phone appt. Let us know how it goes.

Shae thank you.

Gigs, he hasn't fully decided, but yes I think if he chooses her he will regret it. She's never put that out there but it's obvious she wouldn't move and I can't really blame her. He loves V very much and I hope his grandbabies will help him decide.

How much weight have you lost 1st tri? I lost 7lbs with V. I gained it back plus 22. I hope to gain no more than 25 from pre pregnancy weight as I'm overweight by bmi. Its not looking to good though as I'm hungry and crave protein. 
Are you overweight by bmi? If not I think they recommend gain of 25 to 35 lbs? 

I used to love what not to wear. I may have to check it out. I'm pretty worn out though so not sure.


----------



## claireybell

Happy 5 weeks Flueks :) & yay for 3+ on the Digi 

I been feeling soooo washed out & tired today zzzzZ! Ive wanted to nap but havent had a chance :( 

Whats the earliest you ladies have found a hb on a Doppler? & if you did, did you find it every time after that? 

Only reason i ask, i let my friend borrow the Doppler yesterday & shes 12+3 today, she couldn&#8217;t find it yesterday after 3 attempts.. all relaxing ones, chilled out etc.. she had mw this morning but ive not heard anything from her, i messaged her asking how her apt went & she has her 12wk scan tomorrow morning but no reply after reading the message.. im praying everything was ok :-/


----------



## claireybell

Just googled this & at 12wks the hb should be 95% auditable.. i hope all is ok


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs ditto I remember how difficult it was as things come to the surface. I am also surprised at 17 years. I guess comparatively speaking I guess I get it not being life, and 17 years (assuming he isn&#8217;t out early) really does a number on someone. I second whoever said maybe your dad feels guilty? I believe people who do things like that is a reaction or learned behavior. Maybe something happened and your dad feels like he didn&#8217;t do enough to protect him. I know my mom feels that way/says it all the time about my brother and self. Sorry if I crossed a line

I also am not in a hurry to get my periods back lol. It&#8217;s been nice. But I believe the research that menstruation is healthy. Clears out old lining and has good health benefits. Idk I just like it because it feels right like that&#8217;s what my body should be doing so it needs to do it. I know i&#8217;m On the fence on a second, but I want that to be my choice not a complication from not investigating/fixing my cycles

I feel like I missed a page Fluek keeps responding to posts I don&#8217;t recall reading lol

Brain died


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks CB!

Sorry you haven't been able to nap.

I didn't get my doppler until after 1st tri. I think I was aound 15 to 16 week area?? 

I don't think the home dopplers are same quality as dr office. I could be wrong. 

I hope that's all it is and she's been busy after her appt.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs no lines crossed. He wasn't charged with all the counts he was guilty of so in the scheme of things he did get off easy. That said, as long as he is truly remorseful then imo the length of time doesn't matter much. Regardless he's going to be screwed when he gets out as he'll be a registered sex offender. Hard for me to feel bad for him as he knew EXACTLY what he was doing.

Cb, i found it at 8+5 i think but not easily and i lost it. I tried again after and couldn't find it. I found it the other day (i think 10+1?) but then lost it and couldn't find it again. It's possible she's just having trouble locating the hb. I hope all is ok.

SOOOO...I'm in a super uncomfortable situation. My SIL sent me a pic of a posit pregnancy test. I got all excited, congratulated her, etc...then i enlarged the pic and it's a blue dye and it looks like an evap :( like you know when you have the thick control line but super skinny test line? I hope i'm wrong and it's just the pic quality. Or maybe she saw something super faint and waited for it to dry darker before snapping a pic? Idk but I am worried for her, if it's not legit she is going to be crushed :( on the other hand if it is the real deal we'll have cousins super close in age which would be awesome!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek regarding weight i gained 5lbs but lost 2. I am at the highest end of normal for bmi.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Weight in first tri- I lost a few pounds. 10 or less but can't remember the exact number. Mom brain is so real. 

Gigs- I would hang super nicely tell her to take another pink test. Like maybe word it in a way about pink being more sensitive... 

Sorry that's literally all I can remember. 

Had my phone appointment. All went okay. I love my doctor and she in no way meant to upset me or make me feel bad but I did after I hung up the phone. She mentioned my weight and I told her I have been working on it and that I'm actually smaller now than I was pre-pregnancy with the twins. She pulled up my chart and said "oh I ya I do see a significant loss" but then continued on about loosing more. I know. I know. I'm really trying here. She also asked about my BP meds. Told her my dose had been cut in half and she was pleased. She told me to get with my regular doctor and see if we can try and stop the medication all together (I know he won't but whatever I'll try) she said if I don't stop it it's not a big deal because it is pregnancy safe and she would rather me have a controlled Bp than be off the meds. Anyway after the convo ended I just felt discouraged and like I need to do more work on myself before having another baby. 
However, I still have an appointment to remove my IUD on the 23rd.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs yeah I was just thinking if murder can be as little as 25 then 17 is pretty close. But it sucks when you know someone is guilty of something but the way the system is set up and they aren&#8217;t found guilty of it. In any case, i&#8217;m sorry you had to go through that and proud that you didn&#8217;t let your dad talk you into letting him back into your life way backwheb hugs hugs 

I agree maybe a friendly oh time for a frer like we do on the forum 

Cb never used a home Doppler too many threads on here of women not finding it themselves and with my anxiety I just can&#8217;t

Green hugs i&#8217;m Sorry you felt that way :(. You&#8217;ve done amazing and will continue to do so with your weight. Glad you are set to get your iud out soon!

Afm cramping so hopefully this leads to af because it&#8217;s done this before and nothing


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, any more news on little ducky?

Geez, I just read up and I am drawing a blank.. will try tho

Green: good job on the weight loss! Any doctor will push for a "healthy" weight, but don't feel discouraged. It's a lot easier for her to say things over the phone then if the appointment had been in person!

As for my weighloss or gain this far into the pregnancy, no idea!! The bathroom scale battery is dead!! I suspect either the same or less judging by how and how much I have actually eaten. Take today: 2 slices of toast for breakfast with honey and sour cream (don't judge me!), Then a sandwich for lunch which I promptly threw up. Made the exact same way as yesterday, and yesterday it was fine. Bratwurst and potatoes for dinner. Popsicle and some chocolate for evening snack. And and throw in a few of Ls crackers throughout the day. Oh L and I shared 2 mandarins before dinner. 
I need to find a filling snack before bed, me so hungry! 

Cb, never used a homedoppler.... But ultrasound tech didn't have any problems finding the HB during a standard to the belly exam last week at just over 8 weeks. She called baby a gummy bear :love:

For real now, I need a snack, sorry foggy brain... Sorry if I missed anything important!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific im always needing snacks haha!! :) 

Thanku girls, i did say to my friend its alot harder before 14/15 wks as babe is quite low still.. fx all is well like you say she&#8217;s hopefully been busy, her scan is 930 this morning so if all is well no doubt il hear from her :) il keep ye posted! 

How long has it been Dobby since u stopped bf&#8217;ing hun? I never got my period with Riley until 3.5 months later after i stopped...


----------



## shaescott

Green, while I&#8217;ve never personally experienced it, I&#8217;ve heard many stories just like yours about doctors and weight. It seems to happen a lot. You walk into the doctors office because your arm hurts, and they ask if you&#8217;ve considered weight loss surgery. You walk in for a routine exam and they remind you that you need to lose weight, even if you tell them that you&#8217;ve been trying and that you have already lost some. It&#8217;s frustrating, to say the least. I think your feelings are quite justified. I know as doctors they&#8217;re trying to keep their patients healthy, but weight is complicated and they need to approach the subject respectfully. Besides, it&#8217;s not like an overweight person needs to be reminded that they&#8217;re overweight every 5 minutes. They know. Anyway, sorry for the rant. It just bugs me how doctors can be with weight stuff. 

Gigs oof tough situation. Maybe suggest a digi or that she take another to show progression in two days?

The 25 years for murder reminded me - I googled the sentencing in my state after the murder of the lady I knew. 
In my state, it seems the mandatory sentence for 1st degree murder is life without parole, 2nd degree is life with option of parole after 15 years. I think. I might&#8217;ve read it wrong, idk. 

If anyone wants to read the details of what happened, I&#8217;ll link an article. For those who don&#8217;t want gorey details, just know that he (the husband/murderer) pled not guilty and blamed it on the dogs, and was held without bail. The cops checked the dogs. It wasn&#8217;t the dogs. It&#8217;s very clear he&#8217;s guilty. 

*Graphic Article Link*


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae that&#8217;s awful, I&#8217;m so sorry! The guy sounds like he&#8217;s going to get done for it which is good, I can&#8217;t believe he tried to blame the dogs! Disgusting human being


----------



## kittykat7210

Green (if you&#8217;re around) did you find out with the twins or did you go team green I can&#8217;t remember? Also ignore the shitty phone doctor and you do you, it&#8217;s REALLY hard to lose weight and you have done so brilliantly!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I third suggesting a frer. I do hope it wasn't an evap because that would be so exciting to have babies close in age. Roughly 2 month apart I think.

Okay, I've gained 0.8 when I weighed today. As bad as it sounds I hope I lose during 1st tri again.

Sorry about your "brother". I can't imagine what you've gone through. :hugs:

Greenie I'm sorry gyn didn't want to relent about your weight. You've made some great improvements and it's a shame she didn't recognize that without you telling her. I know it was ver the phone but still. I was afraid my pcp would hound me about weight in May but she just said to exercise and involve V in it. 

CB have you still not heard a peep from her?? 

Kit I do believe she was team green, but i may be remembering wrong.

Dobby as strange as it is to say I hope it's AF announcing her entrance 

Shae will try toread later. Not sure I want to read at breakfast.

Pacific bratwurst and potatoes sound really good.....


AFM I slept like crap last night. V woke up at 1 hungry. Must be a growth spurt. She did that once last week. My sleep was all broken up starting at 920. I've got a headache too. I doubt I'll be able to leave early too unfortunately.


----------



## gigglebox

Green I agree with shae. Doctors will blame all issues on weight until proven otherwise. My friend was very overweight but lost a ton, however she was having ongoing knee pain. Dr ignored her and told her to lose more weight (very bluntly, might i add). She said hey, don't you think this pain would have improved at least somewhat after losing 50lbs? He ignored her. So finally she sought out physical therapy for her knee and voila! Relief! Just keep doing what you're doing. You've done amazing with the weight loss! And maybe bp will not be an issue, maybe it will, but if it's controlled by a safe med i'm confused as to what the problem is....?

Shae i'll have to read it in a moment but he sounds like a dirt ball. How is your mom?

Cb funnily enough after reading your post last night i grabbed my doppler and had no luck finding the hb :rofl: trying not to panic lol.

Actually i'm less worried because i woke up this morning and my bump as arrived! :haha: laying down i had to kind of poke under my flub to feel it, but now it's clearly popped up past my hip bones. Still subtle but i can definitely tell! Still just look fat standing up though :haha: 

Dobs it wasn't that he wasn't found guilty, it was that he was never charged for certain stuff. Not gonna go into details on that here but yeah. Got off easy! And regarding my folks...I don't think my dad feels guilty. I think he's in denial. During the sentencing process he asked my other brother if this might be a joke (???). He's never talked to me about any of this. My mom on the other hand...i think she feels horribly guilty.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl if you can figure a good bedtime snack let me know! I'm struggling there, too!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh shae that is disturbing!!! I hope they nail him to the wall. 

Oh ducky is doing ok :) his caretaker reports he has learned how ro prop himself up. I'll post a pic later


----------



## claireybell

Omg i hope they full sentence him & he gets throqn in a box!!!! 

Lol Gigs typical re hb :haha: ive heard from her just about an hr ago & im going round to see her, she seems her normal self & laughing at how starving she is do i think scan went well & she was just busy yesterday... il update more when i gave it haha! 

Oooh a later evening snack when i was sicky was Ryvita crackers with sesame seeds, cheese or philidelpia type cheese & juicy red tomatoes mmmmm def took the hunger & sicky edge off! :thumbup: 

Aww so glad the ducks doing well :) 

I usually find with Drs that they hear the first thing you ask or tell them about & focus on that & are def ignorant to anything that may be a cause! My Drs abit like that & i have to insist that bloods or other tests are done otherwise they fob u off, pfft!!!


----------



## L4cey

So after using the pull out method last couple of months I ended up on this crazy thread and got hooked on reading it....u girls have been through so much!!

Anyway hoping I could get some line eyes please as hubs decided not to pull out the other weekend &#128580;

Did a bit of Callander checking and nearly positive I was about to ovulate within 2 days of him doing so!! Now Im already a mother of 3 and was exactly the same as u crazy lot trying to conceive my last child so hence the symptom spotting and needing to POAS has emerged. 

This is defo not planned but also wouldnt be the end of the world but do you see lines please my bf is in 7 days and this is a clear blue early detection.
 



Attached Files:







2251A249-E77F-4883-A901-02981AF05731.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## kittykat7210

L4cey said:


> So after using the pull out method last couple of months I ended up on this crazy thread and got hooked on reading it....u girls have been through so much!!
> 
> Anyway hoping I could get some line eyes please as hubs decided not to pull out the other weekend &#55357;&#56900;
> 
> Did a bit of Callander checking and nearly positive I was about to ovulate within 2 days of him doing so!! Now I&#8217;m already a mother of 3 and was exactly the same as u crazy lot trying to conceive my last child so hence the symptom spotting and needing to POAS has emerged.
> 
> This is defo not planned but also wouldn&#8217;t be the end of the world but do you see lines please my bf is in 7 days and this is a clear blue early detection.

Hey l4cey, I kind of see a smudge BUT I never trust blue dye tests anyway as they are so prone to evaporation lines it&#8217;s crazy! I would get a frer and test with one of those in a couple of days, how long has it been since he didn&#8217;t pull out?



Selfish bit: would it be weird if I said if it&#8217;s twins I want to remain team green and if it&#8217;s a singleton I want to know? Is that like really strange? I feel like if it&#8217;s twins I won&#8217;t care about finding out gender because I have a good chance of getting the boy hubs wants and it doesn&#8217;t matter what the other one is? Like does that make any sense? :rofl:


----------



## L4cey

Thanks for the reply

It was Sunday 1st July I have 30 day cycles so that would make it roughly 2 days b4 ovulation 

Af is due a week today but the line/not a line &#128514; appeared within the 3 minute time frame so not an Evap I dont think but its not clear enough to see any colour

My supermarket only had the quick response not the early response thats why I bought the cb. Also did a cheapie this morning and now that has dried it has a very faint pink line but also barely there but that only came up once completely dry so Im not sure what to think &#129300;


----------



## L4cey

Ive found out with all 3 of mine I cant help but find out

Think it would be even harder to not know with twins &#128584;


----------



## kittykat7210

Problem is I never trust blue dye tests EVER I&#8217;ve had instant Evaps on blue dye tests BUT that doesn&#8217;t mean you aren&#8217;t pregnant. Could you order offline or something? Or if you have a Superdrug near you their early pink dye tests are good!


----------



## L4cey

Im gonna try and get some later but my eldest are 9 and 13 so not stupid and hubs works away so I would have to take them...argh might have to wait till tomoz then hold my pee...the 2 yr old cant tell daddy &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs ugh I hate that. That happened with my ex. The DA said we cant fight all the charges he was arrested with so were just charging him with this one. Idk legal system is flawed to me but Im just bitter haha everything has bugs. Yay for progress with ducky!

Shae I cant even and now all I can think is who has the poor doggies?! :(

CB agree maybe just busy? I flipped out because my work bump buddy returned my present and then was three weeks late sending her birth announcement and nobody had talked to her. She was just busy lol. I starting weaning myself off the pump mid March and stopped by mid April. Ive had af like or o like cramps every month but then never actually have a period. 

Fluek sorry about the sleep :(. Im a walking zombie lately so I feel for you

Pl no idea on a filling healthy snack. My diet is such trash rn

Afm nothing special A has his mommy and me gym class today. He lights up so much and all the kids love him its so cute


----------



## DobbyForever

Forewarning: my Bay Area snowflake is about to show

But i&#8217;m offended by what I am sure is just a mistype. But saying your kids are not stupid because of their age implies that you consider younger children stupid simply because they have not had time to develop as much. I would have preferred a word like aware, observant, cognizant


----------



## L4cey

Really didnt mean it like that perhaps its because Im in uk a word things maybe differently its kind of a phrase to say they are not stupid. All I meant was they older 2 will know what a test is thefor likely to ask questions but the youngest will not know what they are. Sorry really didnt mean to offend my youngest is actually really bright for her age and far from stupid


----------



## L4cey

Was kind of looking forward to posting on here with my situation so close to some others ive read but now feel like I&#8217;m not welcome. good luck to you all but I won&#8217;t be posting again


----------



## kittykat7210

L4cey said:


> Was kind of looking forward to posting on here with my situation so close to some others ive read but now feel like Im not welcome. good luck to you all but I wont be posting again


Why wouldnt you be welcome? Im confused? One person politely asked for clarification?


----------



## gigglebox

L4 don't disappear! Now I want to know the conclusion to the testing! I definitely see a line. The pic is a little.blurry but I would cautiously say that looks like an early bfp.

Don't mind Dobby, she's a Californian :rofl:

Dobs omg "my inner snowflake" hahahhahahahhaha I was thinking "if this is a UK lady she may not get that...". But I'm laughing. Btw did you hear about the latest pc outrage? Some vegans are mad because the salad emoji had eggs in it. And yes, programmers changed it to remove the eggs.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh also I did politely tell SIL she may get a stronger line on a frer. She is on vacation right now and will test again when she gets home so we'll see.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok i am freaking out now. Just spent about 30 minites trying to find baby's heartbeat and can't hear it :(


----------



## DobbyForever

gigglebox said:


> Don't mind Dobby, she's a Californian :rofl:

Kit lol youre sweet I didnt think I was as polite as I could have been but I appreciate you jumping in like that. Good e-friend 

Gigs nail on the head except im Worse im San Franciscan :rofl: omg that emoji story though is so California. They should have the options where you press and hold and skin tones pop up but instead its be Like veggie, vegan, bacon bits, or full on rom Swanson with a red x over it

L4 cultural differences and im overly sensitive because Californian. You are totally welcome. We love fresh faces esp testing fresh faces. I am sorry if I made you feel otherwise. Just think of it as initiation cuz I've gone California on everyone in this thread at some point haha im Lucky they dont vote me off the island :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg she&#8217;s amazing no vacation could distract me from poas lol partially I like to get my drink on :rofl:

Hugs baby is probably just hiding. Try drinking ice cold water? Idk what that does but whenever I thought I had reduced movement they were like drink cold af water


----------



## bdb84

Gigs- with regards to the situation with your brother, I'm so sorry. I don't blame you one bit for disowning him. I would have, too. :hugs: 

Oh, and don't freak out. I stopped searching for her hb at around 15 weeks, but before then it was very hit or miss. She is so active and would not sit still long enough to find much. It stressed me out more than it gave me relief so I stopped trying.


----------



## gigglebox

I have an appt tomorrow so think I'm gonna ask her to scan. If all is well i may pack that doppler away. I should be feeling movement within the next few weeks I imagine, and have a scan in 2 weeks anyway. 

Dobs lol "cold af water" hah yup or orange juice. Always the gd orange juice!


----------



## nyxnw

Hey ladies!! Checking in!!


----------



## L4cey

Sorry dobs just feeling a bit stressed and just wasnt expecting to offend anyone as that was defo not my intention

Well Ive managed to get 2 pharmacy own brand 10ml tests and a 2 pack of frer &#128556;

Kind of convinced myself the blue die can test was a load of shit as they have such bad reviews... ive been holding my pee since 4pm its now 6.35 here so should I test later (England match is on so that will distract me for a couple of hours &#128514;) or should I wait for fmu?


----------



## DobbyForever

Appreciated but you didn&#8217;t need to apologize just didn&#8217;t want to run you off. My bad. 

Lol we&#8217;re gearing up to watch the match as well. Well my brother and mom are, A and I have mommy and me.

Have you been hydrating a lot? You said you are a week out so if you get through the match not drinking too much and holding it, I say do it! But if you think a false bfn or bfn would scar you, I say wait for fmu. But me with four tests and no patience would totally do it lol


----------



## L4cey

Yeah I hardly drink enough (really should drink more) so think it should be ok.....totally can&#8217;t wait till the morning with 4 tests stashed away plenty for tomorrow too!

I&#8217;m watching it with my eldest son he makes me laugh he hides behind a pillow

I guess I&#8217;ll update in a couple of hours then!!


----------



## gigglebox

If it were me i'd pee in a cup and judge at that point if i wanted to test or not (if the pee is dark enough).


----------



## L4cey

Thanks gigs its half time and Im dying for a pee!!

Ill hold it till full time but not sure if I will accidentally piss myself if England win bladder not quite what it was before the kids lol


----------



## claireybell

L4cey hi :) i think the blue test looks like the beginning of a bfp eee! Def use the Frer & pee before footy fulltime haha

Kit are u watching the footy aswell?? 0-1 to us baby wooop its coming home :) :) im cheering on in true pg style with a non-alcoholic Becks Blue, bag of PommBear crisps & some Star Burst lol

Update - my friends scan went fab, baby looks great & her scan pic re nubbtheiry looks like a Girl to me, shes not fussed either way as she has a 1yr old boy but would luuuuurve a Girl <3 she was busy yesterday & the MW did manage to find the hb! 

Ive let her keep hold of the Doppler aswell as i keep feeling odd lil pops here n there, just maybe once a day though but in a week or 2 il be feeling more as I approach 20wks ahhhhh!!! 

Bdb whens your 20wk scan due?? 

Oooh Gigs i hope she scans you tomorrow ;)


----------



## claireybell

L4cey hi :) i think the blue test looks like the beginning of a bfp eee! Def use the Frer & pee before footy fulltime haha

Kit are u watching the footy aswell?? 0-1 to us baby wooop its coming home :) :) im cheering on in true pg style with a non-alcoholic Becks Blue, bag of PommBear crisps & some Star Burst lol

Update - my friends scan went fab, baby looks great & her scan pic re nubbtheiry looks like a Girl to me, shes not fussed either way as she has a 1yr old boy but would luuuuurve a Girl <3 she was busy yesterday & the MW did manage to find the hb! 

Ive let her keep hold of the Doppler aswell as i keep feeling odd lil pops here n there, just maybe once a day though but in a week or 2 il be feeling more as I approach 20wks ahhhhh!!! 

Bdb whens your 20wk scan due?? 

Oooh Gigs i hope she scans you tomorrow ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I&#8217;m watching footy, really bad Croatia goal :cry: they should have had at least 1 man sent off already :brat:


----------



## claireybell

They all play dirty don&#8217;t they pfft!


----------



## L4cey

BFN will test again in morning


----------



## shaescott

L4cey sorry about the BFN, you&#8217;re still early though so you could definitely still get a positive!

Ladies, thanks for the shared anger over the murder case. 

Gigs, I think my mom is doing okay. She&#8217;s tough, she&#8217;s dealt with so many patient deaths that at this point she can deal with anything. Every death still stings and she mourns them, but she has to move on quickly. She wasn&#8217;t a patient of course, but she&#8217;s taking her death in a similar way. 

She worked for a family-run chiropractic office since I was a toddler, and they were basically her family. They&#8217;re throwing a memorial potluck at their house (which is also their place of business) and inviting all their patients I think (idk they called us to tell us), since the family is having a private funeral/burial. The wake is public, though. It took so long because of the autopsy since it was homocide. The chiropractic office is being closed temporarily for mourning, they canceled all the appointments. 

Anyway. On to less depressing stuff. 

AF arrived today, finally. I was getting tired of all the PMS crap. My super strong pheromones caused my 51 year old mother to ovulate (she hasn&#8217;t been lately) and she got her period today, and so did I. Whoops. Considering my extreme PMS symptoms, yeah it was likely me. I used to mess up her cycles as a teenager.


----------



## Flueky88

This is going to be crappy as I'm soooo exhausted tonight.

Gigs it's early and difficult to find the hearbeat. I think they don't recommend them until 15 or 16 weeks for use at home because of that. 

Your SIL must not be a POAS freak like the rest of us:haha:

L4 so sorry for bfn. Maybe test Friday with fmu?? 

CB so glad it went well for your friend. It can be so easy to get busy and not think that others are worrying about us. That's totally me!

Shae I had a read. It's disgusting what he did and his lying....wow. I hope her friends and family can find some closure.

Glad AF arrives. 

Kit, you know I'd think twins would drive me even further to finding out. I do not like gender neutral clothing so I'd want to be fully prepared. Your scan will be here soon, but I know it'll drag by for you. Almost 2 weeks until my scan :happydance:

Dobby love you, our little snowflake, hehe.

AFM busy day at work. We had a "town hall" meeting regarding our change in management. Our interim leader was once our VP so that's nice. No details but they disclosed the change was due to a corporate compliance issue with our dme company. They said it wasn't a criminal activity but an error. Firing seemed extreme if that's the case. No one has come to talk to me so I do not forsee any change at the present.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hugs I did not read it because honestly I cant deal with wives/gfs/exes getting killed. Im legit worried thatll be me one day. I do hope they find closure. There are no words really so im Just going to give you a big e-hug

Fluek lol in Glad yall put up with me

L4 sorry about the bfn, which test did you use? You had two frers and two something else, right? Its still super early so fxed

Kit I would have sprung for dna testing if my mom didnt threaten to not buy the crib if I did haha. I want to know so I can daydream and buy very much gendered clothes haha. If I have a second, id really lean to do aex selection and have a girl. Especially if I had a partner. But if A didnt care I wouldnt care. But I also hate the idea of having one child fulltime and the other not. Exchange. Sorry went on a tangent

Today I learned swim diapers do not hold pee :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby especially since where I live we are basically the complete opposite of Cali :rofl: I'm pretty tolerant and I usually just keep quiet if I disagree unless it's dangerous.

One child fulltime and other not??? Are you saying if A had to spend time with his father and baby 2 was always with you?

Yes they are only meant to keep poo from leaking in the pool ;) 

Think I'm goingto nap or just go to bed. Night y'all


----------



## JLM73

HI LADIES:hi: Remember meee??
:blush: yesss, the slacker B* who didn't mean to take another break and did lol So sorry
I'll explain in detail later, or see my channel, but basically I am on cycle 52 after a surprise donor meet up cycle 51, hail Mary style. And was soooo feeling good about it. Then the :witch: came up right on time grrrr...
Sooo, onto cycle 52, but I had like 2 weeks KILLER migraines almost daily, major nausea and food aversion. ..WTF ya know i have never had preg or period related nausea or migraines. ...
Took some wally cheapie and frer here n there even after period and nothing more than squinters
Fast fwd to when i decide to take another wally cuz i combined FF charts for 51 and 52 for a channel vid, and :shock: despite the "period" i only had bbt b dip ONE day under cover line! ?
And since then, my temp recovered and today was the highest level yet 98.49,and i checked 3 times! !??
So fast fwd to tonight, i take a wally with 8 hr hold, nothing more than a squinter ...THEN i recalled an article i read saying because hcg is higher in blood than urine at all times, is possible to get a bfp that way early on. ..hmmm :-k
So mad scientist chick here tries it, in the vid is sooooo slow to cross the hpt, i call it neg, then....i start to see a hint of a line but the red is blocking it badly, not even 3 mins later bam definite bfp !!?? Now i have NO idea what to think, OHHH and, i took 3 opk the last 6 days they got LIGHTER till nothing on ystrdys!! Cd12, and you ladies knowww i almost always O cd13, which is today, so thoughts? ?
I'm gonna try a frer worth fmu, but not expecting much
Saw a ton of YouTube vids with bfps with blood on mult brands:shrug: Pics below!
 



Attached Files:







20180711_225243-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 16









20180711_225243-1-1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 12









20180711_225255-1-1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 11









20180711_225345-1-1.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

J!!!! Welcome back! That&#8217;s so crazy! Do you have the money for a cash lab beta? I&#8217;m concerned that it&#8217;s not showing up in your urine. It could be some kind of issue, like an ectopic... hopefully it&#8217;s a stealth pregnancy though!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, my go to last night was the left over potatoes. Originally they were cut into pieces and baked in the oven with oil, salt and pepper and some butter. For my night snack I just fried them up in a ton of butter, added more salt and fried them in the pan. Voila! 

4, welcome to the group! 

J, Welcome Back! Missed you! I ditto shaes question: got enough money for the lab? We've seen those light lines before from you, so I am hesitant....

Dobs, haha, my mom learned that lesson a few weeks ago. I laughed. 

Gigs, to add to your story of sore knees and weighloss. Co-worker of mine has terrible knees and her doctor just suggested exercise and weighloss. But exercise made the knees even worse. So she herself spring for an MRI on the knee which her doctor didn't even sign for (so it came out of her own pocket). Turns out to be a sprained miniscule, arthritis as well as a cyst! Talk about a triple whammy her Dr ignored.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Long day, I'll explain more in a bit but I'll try to remember as much as possible. 

J- hey!!!! I'm pretty sure I saw a thread of women testing the blood theory and it ain't accurate because when they test it they spin it separate it or something? I really can't remember the reason. Sorry maybe I'm no help here lol 

Jez- firing does seem pretty extreme for an accident... I hate when work isn't secure. It's so stressful. 

Dobs- you go to a mommy and me class? How exciting! I'm totally jealous. 
Also, hahahahahahha on the snowflake comment. That seriously cracked me up. 

Dobs- I'm soooo happy ducky is doing better. You must upload a pic!

Kit- we were the opposite of you with twins and finding out the sex. We weren't going to find out if it was a singleton but we were going to find out if it was twins. So we did lol if we have another we won't find out though. 



So my long day: took the boys to the doctors for a check up. I talked to the doc about one of the boys getting frustrated and mad really easily. He has to make lids fit, make things fit in containers, and her said things out of containers. When it doesn't work or when something else doesn't go his way he screams. Like a blood curdling scream. He has even hit himself in the head and banged his head on the floor. Doesn't happen often but has happened more than once. Doc said it isn't abnormal but isn't normal either so he sent home a packet with questions for me to fill out and send back. From there, they'l let us know if he needs more testing or what they reccomend. My mom actually went with me to the appointment and when we left I asked her, "does that packet sound like they're looking for autism?" She said yes. So even though I'm really sure everything is fine it still makes me nervous and worried for him.


----------



## JLM73

No worries- I really expected Nada as it was just a Mad Science vid for giggles, Nooo idea tho, as i have watched at least 50 vids and none have a line as dark as mine except ladies who are well a good few weeks preggo, and I haven't seen diddly on urine really. Doing my last frer with fmu. Last cpl I did were almost 2 weeks I think??
And deffo no :sex: since legit night before/going into Father's Day Morn ( how ironic if it worked lol)
And check out my crazy chart in the thumbnail:wacko:
One dip and a recover happened where I bled ( had to remove the bleed to make FF merge them) all very very odd.
I'll call my doc asap in the morning since she prob has a warrant out for me missing my annual labs in Feb lol.

Oh and I see I've missed MUCH!
Congrats it seems to *Gigsy and Fleuk*!! Just caught brief blips in siggys etc. Got ALOT to read


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek lol that&#8217;s a good way to go. I make fun of the pc culture but I totally do it haha i&#8217;m Only good about stfu on FB for fear it&#8217;ll get to my job and contract rules we can&#8217;t have opinions on things. Hope you are sleeping!

Pl ooo 4! I like that! Had a huge crush on 4 from divergent. Almost naked A Tobias because of that tattoo explanation scene lol. But I got shot down by everyone lol crazy story about your friend! Reminds me of a movie I just watched with my mom &#8220;brain on fire&#8221; on Netflix

Green I love that autocorrect turned gigs to dogs I wish I was as cool as her lol. Yeah it&#8217;s a blow to the bank but A LOVED the free trial class so much. It&#8217;s like $200 for the summer with two classes a week. I think as long as I go to each class (already missed one last week ugh) it drops to $10-15 a class. But it&#8217;s fun and social but A is the only one with sharing manners! Thankfully he doesn&#8217;t get mad when kids take stuff out of his hand. We just shrug it off and find new ones while I glare at the parent like for real for real?

Hm I try really hard not to label or diagnose. That liability is for the rsp team. It&#8217;s such a hard line to decide what is &#8220;appropriate&#8221; response levels. It&#8217;s good they are looking into it, but just keep in mind one person&#8217;s label may not be. I had a handful of therapists telling my mom she has borderline bipolar, but I spent a week under observation and he said you know at first glance you would think she is BPD but when you talk to her it&#8217;s so obvious she doesn&#8217;t. So idk. But as he ages i&#8217;m Sure they can help you with some frustration management. We used to do mindfulness twice a week in my old class. Or maybe he&#8217;ll go my route and do Krav and hit bags. Hugs hugs

J wow so confused I sure hope you can get that lab done! Crazy idk anything about the blood hpt thing but I see it for sure. Welcome back!


----------



## kittykat7210

J!!!! So nice to see you!! I&#8217;ve got everything crossed for you 

L4cey hope you get clarification today, eagerly awaiting your test!


Green hope everything is okay for you guys, autism sucks, my mum said I was the worst at 6-14 with mine, until I started being able to control it better, I went to visit paediatric therapists who helped me learn coping mechanisms. I still slip up from time to time and freak out over things not working properly, but I&#8217;m SO much better than I used to be! 

Oh yeh want to add *I* have knee pain. Both knees, hurts sometimes when I run, had it when I was borderline obese, still have now!


----------



## L4cey

:wave:
Morning 

:bfn: as in taken test apart tried every angle and gone in every room in house to try different lights!! think the line that isnt a line on the cb was due to the blue die!!

Not due af until 18th so will test again closer to the time 

Hi J sending:dust:


----------



## kittykat7210

Aw I&#8217;m sorry l4cey! How do you feel? I hate those blue dye tests! I&#8217;ll never buy one again! So many false lines it&#8217;s crazy!


----------



## L4cey

kittykat7210 said:


> Aw Im sorry l4cey! How do you feel? I hate those blue dye tests! Ill never buy one again! So many false lines its crazy!

Were not trying Kit!

I already have 3 youngest has just turned 2 and my other 2 are 13 and 9.
DH has a vesectomy after the 2nd then he had it reversed in March 2015 and I got my bfp in August!! Did go on pill after she was born but felt like it made my depression worse so came off it hence the pull out method while I decide which contraception is best. In the back of my mind Im not done having babies but also dont think I could manage another as my hubs works away Monday to Friday so picking contraception is hard as I dont want to use something that will take a long time to get out my system or mess up my cycle as at the moment I am really regular. Hubs wants another but Im not ready to commit yet (obvs if I am decision is already made)

Sorry for the long post!!


----------



## kittykat7210

L4cey said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Aw I&#8217;m sorry l4cey! How do you feel? I hate those blue dye tests! I&#8217;ll never buy one again! So many false lines it&#8217;s crazy!
> 
> We&#8217;re not trying Kit!
> 
> I already have 3 youngest has just turned 2 and my other 2 are 13 and 9.
> DH has a vesectomy after the 2nd then he had it reversed in March 2015 and I got my bfp in August!! Did go on pill after she was born but felt like it made my depression worse so came off it hence the pull out method while I decide which contraception is best. In the back of my mind I&#8217;m not done having babies but also don&#8217;t think I could manage another as my hubs works away Monday to Friday so picking contraception is hard as I don&#8217;t want to use something that will take a long time to get out my system or mess up my cycle as at the moment I am really regular. Hubs wants another but I&#8217;m not ready to commit yet (obvs if I am decision is already made)
> 
> Sorry for the long post!!Click to expand...

I understand, I would say use condoms like we did but that&#8217;s how our woopsie(s) came about :rofl:! Hubby&#8217;s getting a vasectomy after this, we only wanted 2 kids in total!


----------



## L4cey

We have condoms but hes not a big fan of using them &#128514;


----------



## Flueky88

J welcome back!! FX urine shows something more promising soon. I think I saw the blood on hpt wasn't accurate, but can't recall.

Glad you've got a donor again :) and good to see 

Dobby ahhh I did sleep and othet than waking up after DH came home and peeing in middle of the night. It was great. Feel much better for now.

Enjoy the mommy and me classes :)

Greenie sorry about the tantrums. I was very hard to deal with and threw crying and screaming fits for like an hour...... erm, I was just strong willed and stubborn. Hope it's nothing serious. I forgot you decided you wanted to know if twins but team green for singleton.

L4 sorry for bfn. Also, we don't like condoms either. Deciding about birth control can be tough.


----------



## gigglebox

Green don't panic. Autism isn't likely but even so, it is far from a death sentence! I am pretty sure Des is on the spectrum but he's so high functioning he can't get a diagnosis. But he definitely exhibits behaviors like that, gets frustrated by things easily. Still, despite his processing delay he is an extremely bright kid and a sweet heart. He'll probably end up doing something extremely complicated in IT that I will mever be able to wrap my head around...at least he's amazing at video games and reading so I feel like those are IT skills :haha: ANYWAY it's also entirely possible your little guy just doesn't have the fine motor skills he wants yet and that's making him frustrated. Lev used to get very upset not being mobile. Now that he walks with ease he's so much happier! 

J welcome back! No idea on the blood thing but fx!

Ugh so tired...our smoke alarm randomly went off at 4:30am! Wtf! Just beeped a few times and stopped. Still we shot out of bed with our hearts racing. I didn't fall back asleep until close to 6, 35 minutes before o had to get up anyway :roll:

Kit i connot relate to "team yellow" at all so i think you're crazy regardless :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Green don't panic. Autism isn't likely but even so, it is far from a death sentence! I am pretty sure Des is on the spectrum but he's so high functioning he can't get a diagnosis. But he definitely exhibits behaviors like that, gets frustrated by things easily. Still, despite his processing delay he is an extremely bright kid and a sweet heart. He'll probably end up doing something extremely complicated in IT that I will mever be able to wrap my head around...at least he's amazing at video games and reading so I feel like those are IT skills :haha: ANYWAY it's also entirely possible your little guy just doesn't have the fine motor skills he wants yet and that's making him frustrated. Lev used to get very upset not being mobile. Now that he walks with ease he's so much happier!
> 
> J welcome back! No idea on the blood thing but fx!
> 
> Ugh so tired...our smoke alarm randomly went off at 4:30am! Wtf! Just beeped a few times and stopped. Still we shot out of bed with our hearts racing. I didn't fall back asleep until close to 6, 35 minutes before o had to get up anyway :roll:
> 
> Kit i connot relate to "team yellow" at all so i think you're crazy regardless :haha:

I honestly NEVER thought I wouldnt find out the gender ever, but I feel like I dont want to know with this pregnancy. I dont know, I might not be able to do it but for some reason Im drawn to it this time weirdly!


----------



## gigglebox

Go for it then! I personally can't bond until I know so it feels like a requirement for me.

LADIES! Today is the day! Nacho fries are back!!!


----------



## claireybell

Kitty did you find out the Sex when u were preggers with Evie? 

J Hey :wave: So good to hear from you :) ooooh when are you re-testing? Can you get ye paws on any Frers??? 

L4cey, sorry your test was Negative... Def re-test when period is nearly due or day of if she hasnt arrived! We also had Condoms to use but SO hates wearing them, i still have a whole 12 pack unopened in my bedroom Drawer & because we were doing pull out (except he got carried away) & this is now my third pg Lol! 

Gigs what time is your apt today? I hope she scans you... your 11 wks ahhhh!! 

MrsG Riley was a very frustrated young'n / early toddler & would get stressed very easily but doesnt always indicate Autism/Aspergers, alot of the time its general learning/understanding, i wouldnt worry as the boys are only just over a year old, actual diagnosis is usually over the age of 3yrs.. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I found out ASAP with eves :rofl: it&#8217;s weird because last time I felt like I needed to know quickly but this time im really chilled about it!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, replace the battery of that smoke detector. It's usually a sign that they are in need of replacing. 

Green, I agree with Gigs. Id be hesitant on calling it autism or be worried about it just yet. Toddlers do get frustrated when things don't go their way yet. L does too, especially when lids don't fit or won't come off. I let him deal with it for a moment but then do give just enough aid for him to figure out another way to get it done. He's gotten quite good at problem solving this way.


----------



## DobbyForever

L4 I hear you. I agree about retesting closer to AF. I hate condoms but I hate sex in general (this is how I actually feel not dobs lying to herself because dating an a*hole). I only want it cuz hormones near o and then I get it and wonder why I wanted it lol tangent

Fluek sorry I never answered your question about custody. I don&#8217;t want A to ever feel less loved than his is. Cue parenting with guilt over here. I hated being a stepchild, and I had a really good stepdad. I don&#8217;t want A to be in a situation where his dad has fought to get 50/50 just to stop paying support, and then I have a kid full time. Esp since he calls my brothers p words for lady bits for liking what they like, and I can already tell he likes those things. And he only wants him to play hockey, which i&#8217;m not really down to have him play hockey or any rough contact sports unless he wants. So I doubt ex will treat him nicely. I already know he intends to just stick him on the couch in the living room or just leave him with the equally no shits given grandparents. And CA is one of those states where you have to be 14 to have a say.

Gigs excited for your update!

Kit maybe since it&#8217;s your last you want that experience of team yellow so no retreats of having not done it. I&#8217;m with gigs. I gotta know lol

Oh green and a gets mad and throws tantrums when he&#8217;s trying to communicate and we clearly don&#8217;t understand him. I think that's What your doc meant by it being normal to some degree but learning to manage it will be good for every one


----------



## TexasRider

Green- as someone who has gone through the process of having their child tested and diagnosed with Autism i can tell you that yes it was heartbreaking when the doctor told me we needed to get her tested. In fact it wasnt even my pediatrician who said it. We were attempting to have some sort of swallow test type thing done for some speech stuff and she flipped out on us in the room. And in those 15- 20 minutes and subsequent talking the specialist told us that she likely had autism and needed to be tested. The lady doing the test actually sat on the autism board at the childrens hospital. We waited over a year for the actual appointment- it took forever to get my pediatrician to write the referral and then even longer for the wait list. But I had been asking all of my family and close friends if they thought she had traits of autism starting at 12 months. Of course they wouldnt tell me yes but they suspected too. So it wasnt a huge shock for her to be diagnosed. I wont lie when the specialist in the X-ray room told us she likely had autism i ugly cried for at least 10 minutes. Not because of the autism but because she had already been through so much. She has a rare birth defect called bilateral coronal craniosynostosis and she had already had several surgical procedures for it. She did physical therapy for almost a year for torticollis and then speech therapy cause she couldnt talk and she had lots of ear infections. So at the time it was devastating because it was one more diagnosis and more things to go through. And those forms.. gosh i had 4 packets to fill out- very overwhelming and sad- and her father was zero help. It was like he didnt want to know. His parents still insist that she doesnt have autism.

However now that we have been diagnosed for over a year i will say that it doesnt matter as much. Shes still her and it doesnt change who she is or anything. It does make things challenging sometimes. We dont live in an area that has great services for autism and The state of Texas is horrible with getting Medicaid etc to help pay for them and we cant afford all the therapies etc that would help. Shes very high functioning so her autism comes off as mostly quirky at this point. But Im always afraid of what if it gets worse but there is no good way of knowing what will happen. 

Dang I feel like I said a lot of nothing. Basically i know how you feel cause Ive been there but its not the end of the world, yes it takes some getting used to but depending on locations there are services that can help depending on severity etc. autism is a huge range and what one child shows in their symptoms wont be what the other one shows and things can be corrected for example. My child used to flap her hands and repeat no no no when she didnt want to do something and now she just says no thank you once and occasionally 1 hand flap. We taught her not to do the repetitive part she was doing previously. Anyway Im here if you have any questions or anything. 

I read everything else but after that huge reply Im spent haha.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: tex I know we've been through similar so biggest empathetic hugs 

AFM...my appointment went fine, was very quick. I asked for a scan but she compromised with doppler which was fine by me. She found the hb very easily! So I'm done with mine at home for now. As I said I can physically feel my uterus
Is bigger/growing so meh. I cannot wait till my next ultrasound though. I am back to feeling disconnected from this pregnancy. Very frustrating.

On the plus side I have nacho fries in the car seat next to me so yay!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yay on nacho fries and hearing the HB! Big plus, focus on that ;)

Tex: thanks for sharing the insights, I can't imagine how hard this is on all of you. I can't remember if I had asked this before, but a friend of mine trains service dogs for kids with autism. If you ever want more information I'd be happy to pass it along.


----------



## TexasRider

I appreciate it pacific. We actually have a dog but shes not a service animal and my daughter basically ignores her. Doesnt play with her much etc and if the dog comes near her like when Tabs is eating She shrieks. Or if the dog licks her Tabs shrieks. So Im not sure if a service animal would do much good...

Gigs- good to know on the heartbeat situation. I hope once you find out the gender you can connect more to the baby.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Tex, I really think finding out the gender is going to be what it takes. On the plus side my mother-in-law offered to pay for the early gender scan! So that is also exciting.

In other news, we have been receiving Amazon packages we did not order. I called Amazon and they can't figure it out either, just told us to keep everything if we want to. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks everyone for the responses. I really believe he doesn't have autism or if he does it's hardly on the spectrum. I just wouldn't want him to have to deal with anyone thinking he's different or treating him different. That being said, DH had a couple people in his family that do have autism (one pretty severe) and I see how other look and it breaks my heart. That all being said, I'm not worry about it until there's something to worry about. He's so smart and such a big personality. He just melts my heart and cracks me up all the time. 

Tex- I appreciate your long post. It's super helpful. I'm so glad my doctors are being proactive since I hear these stories all the time about waiting forever and waiting until they are older to even get them looked at. 

I4- since you aren't trying I guess yay for bfn? Lol 

Gigs- lol you're cracking me up with these nacho fries. I've never had them but I'm starving right now and it's making me hungrier. 


At my doctors appointment (physical) and he lowered my BP meds in half again! We'll check it out in a couple weeks to make sure it's all good but I'm pretty stoked. He wants to try to ease me off the meds and see what happens. Waiting for blood work now because apparently I'm anemic and no one told me.....


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Thanks Tex, I really think finding out the gender is going to be what it takes. On the plus side my mother-in-law offered to pay for the early gender scan! So that is also exciting.
> 
> In other news, we have been receiving Amazon packages we did not order. I called Amazon and they can't figure it out either, just told us to keep everything if we want to. Has this happened to anyone?

Gigs yes this happened to my mum, whatever you do if someone comes along and says they delivered it by mistake and theyve come to collect it DONT give it to them. And check all your accounts, they charged my mums card and tried to pretend to be a courier and collect it before the payment processed on her bank.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yay for nacho fries!!! I really don't think home dopplers are as good as medical grade. I probably won't use mine til 2nd tri before I start feeling movement. It's not that I use it because I worry but enjoy listening to it. 

You said your next scan is 13 weeks??

Very odd about the packages. Did you call number from package or using amazon website?

Dobby wow that's crap they don't have a say until 14. I'm not sure how we compare here. At 5 in AL I chose to live with my mom. 

Greenie yay for halfing the dose and plan to wean you off it. I don't really lie taking anything. I do for ttc and pregnancy though. 

Tex how's your summer going right now??

AFM sooooo tired again. I'm looking forward to 2nd tri already. I think it's harder because I can't just sleep when I want. 

Anyone have a recommendation on a diaper backpack?? I have a Jeep one but the lining for compartments tore. I'd like a new one for baby and am looking for ideas.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow that is so shade!!!!

Gigs glad yiu heard the hb! And how exciting is that! Can&#8217;t wait! Hugs

Green I hear you. Kids can be mean without and with meaning to. But I have had functioning austistic kids in my class and sure they have moments but they have friends and make excellent grades and are happy :). I had one kid who cried and banged his head when he messed up but working with him and his parents after tri 1 he really flourished 

I forgot what else my parents are arguing and i&#8217;n Like I had to cancel my plans to listen to the same fight over and over gag


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf Green how have they not told you about the anemia?! Omg I bet you notice an improvement in your energy when that gets corrected. Geeze! Great news about the bp meds!

Regarding the packages I called amazon who told me to keep it. There was a matching phone number on each shipping label so i called that and left a vm. I would be really skeptical if it were something expensive, or like electronics, jewelry, etc...but like one was a stud finder and we also got 250 biodegradable straws so...wtf? Hubby is going to check activity on all his cards as well just in case. 

Ugh feeling horrid right now, Fluek I will commiserate with you on being tired. I ate too much crap today too...got a lovely headache now :roll: oh well.


----------



## TexasRider

Summer is going great. Except for the fact that I only have about 4.5 weeks left and one of those weeks will be spent at a conference for my particular field of classes I teach (family and consumer sciences) so really 3.5 weeks left without anything work related. Its been really nice to be able to stay home for days on end in my Nike shorts and T-shirts. Lol and Ive managed to keep the weight off that i have lost thus far. Ive had a few bad weeks of eating but now Im trying to get back on track so I can maintain where I am at.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs that's so odd. Glad hubs is checking his cards though.

Yes, it really sucks. As far as junk, I've ate pretty well todsy, but I think I'll pick dinner up for dh and me. I'm thinking pickle fried chicken again :rofl:

Summer break never seemed to last long enough. Sorry you have to go to a confetence one week. Also way to go on maintaining your weight. I find maintaining harder than losing.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs a stud finder and biodegradable straws sounds exactly like something I would order, no joke. Its also spooky that my mum told me that this morning around 4am her fire alarm went off for no reason (its one that speaks, so it was declaring fire! Fire! Anyway, yes do check your credit cards and maybe reach out to amazon through their site if the phone number on package doesnt match their site number (though it sounds like it does). Maybe change amazon password too just to be safe.

Green - good news re BP meds, though booo in secret anemia. Im sure youll have so much more energy once its sorted. Also, Tilly occasionally gets very frustrated with things she cant do instantly, like putting a lid on something. She does get over it fast, but you can tell shes super angry (tbh Im the same). Maybe you notice it more because you have another same-aged child to compare to, so what might be a pretty common behaviour stands out more because the other one doesnt do it. Just a thought. 

J welcome back! I hope you stick around again! Very intrigued by these blood tests. And omg youre so behind on whos pregnant on this board! Its easier to ask who isnt.

Oh, re: swim diapers, OMG so THATS why Tillys stroller stank of pee after we went to the splash pad last week. Lucky I put a bunch of towels under her so its not actually in the stroller. So really its not much better than just letting them swim in underwear?

Forgot everything else and gotta go wake Lazy McGee up now since shes napped late due to being up and playing between 1-4am this morning and then having a sleep-in.


----------



## gigglebox

OMG JEZ THAT IS FREAKY! I swear, and I told hubs this, i heard a recorded woman's voice say "fire, fire". I said to hubs "I didn't know we had the type that said 'fire'." He looked at me like i was insane and said, "I didn't hear that, just beeping." Made mw feel craY lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg how weird jez and gigs! That would freak me out. Maybe you heard that gigs because you were dreaming a little? 

Swim diapers? I missed that. I did read this thing once that said "they're basically just a poop catcher" lol I've never bought them. I just let the boys wear their shorts and no diaper or diaper depending on what we're doing. 

Summer break really always does go by way too fast. I've heard some people are going back next week!!! 

Sorry you pregos are tired. I'll join the tired club too. Just hit me this afternoon. No idea why. 

Hope everyone's day is going well!


----------



## shaescott

The amazon thing is freaky :shock:

Green I wouldnt be too worried about autism at this point. I get frustrated and freak once in a while when something isnt working, and I dont have autism AND Im an adult. It seems normal to me for a toddler to act that way. Also, maybe youre tired because of the anemia?

Crap, thats all I remember. 

Rant incoming

Im realizing just how much I want to be pregnant, and its driving me nuts. Like, a huge part of me is hoping that the pill will fail and Ill get pregnant. I would never do anything to cause it to fail (not on purpose at least), like I plan to take my pills perfectly every day. I could never do that to my SO, to me thats way crossing the line, hes made his position very clear that hes not ready for kids yet. I plan to tell him if I miss more than one pill in a row (it seems one isnt a big deal, two is kinda a big deal, three is a huge deal, from what Ive read) that way he can choose to not have sex. And I know it would make my life exceedingly difficult, in order to stay at my school and raise my own kid (rather than my poor dad or SOs family) Id have to get an apartment (money!) and daycare (also money!!). So logically I know it would be bad to get pregnant. But my heart (and my hormones) want it so bad. Not enough for sabotage, just enough to wish and hope. Ugh. I feel bad for even wanting something that would make life difficult for everyone involved.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, I've always told hubs and my brother "men want to have kids; women need to have kids". I can relate to that feeling of need for a baby. I was 20 and dating this crazy ass chick but my desire for a kid hit me soooo hard. I had kind of daydreams where i'd have a one night stand with any pick of yummy college boys (i lived in radford at the time) and get knocked up. That would basically be a worse case scenario for everyone! Me, the baby, my gf, family, the poor college kid (i say kid only because now you youngins are 11 years younger than me)...but yeah it didn't stop me from thinking about it. Thank god i have better sense and impulse control.

Green aorry about the sleepiness! It's rough with kids. My headache hot so bad i caved and took tylenol, then called hubby in (he was outside) to take over kid duty. There also may have been some ugly crying. 

I thought aboutge "fire" voice being in my dream but i'm fairly certain it wasn't. And hubs didn't even realize we heard the smoke alarm (he was looking for what could have made that sound in the kitchen cabinets) so i am discounting his opinion :rofl: again, 4am, we were both derpy brained so who even knows.


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol I can totally imagine my DH looking in the cabinets too. That makes me LOL, really out loud haha

It's sooooooo hot. Why do I live in the valley in California?! And why don't we have central A/C? I don't even know anyone else who doesn't have it. We're the only stupid ones. 

Shae- I'm sorry you're wanting kids so bad. I wish I had advice but I wasn't even sure I'd want to be a mom when I was in college so I'm no help.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I believe universities across Canada were receiving Amazon boxes a while ago. I don't remember what came out of it...?
DH recently had a fraudulent charge on his credit card which he immediately reported. Then a week later we got a package from China cheap looking knock off sunglasses! We took that to the local RCMP (police) and reported it. They didn't know what to make off it but saw it as a scan, told us to destroy the glasses.... And that was all


Now look who's rambling.

Shae: tough situation to be in, I'd suggest to look at the from the reasonable side ;) your time will come.

Green, anaemic! How long has this been going on do you suspect? Can you check your bloodwork online when it's done? Hopefully they aren't relying on that.....

Tex: not that I know much about the training of an autism service dog, but I wonder if the dog might be viewed different by the child because it is THEIR puppy? If you feel like it look up ry-con service dogs. The owners child has autism too, so I imagine he isn't doing this blindly ;)


----------



## Jezika

Gigs that IS so freaky! And my mum also said to me she had no idea she had an alarm like that!!! Maybe... aliens?

Green I had no idea youre a valley girl!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green yeah wait what how did they not know/not tell you?! Grrr yeah it&#8217;s hot. Do you do fans or like a portable cooling unit? My friend got one mad cheap from somewhere and loves it lol.

Shae hugs. I remember being there. All I can say is having been pregnant at 20 versus 28, I have so much more to offer and I am glad I am stable for A. I was just telling my mom about how I am prepping for his cake smash, and she made a crack about millennials and needing pictures for social media. I told her I don&#8217;t take these pictures or do all these things with A for FB. It&#8217;s about the fact that I have nothing from my childhood. My brothers have stacks and stacks of photos and videos. I had one measles album and only three pictures with my dad. It&#8217;s because my parents got married young and had kids young and just did not have the resources. And don&#8217;t get me wrong I LOVED my childhood, but i wish I had pictures. I also hated that my clothes and toys came from thrift stores. It grossed me out at the idea of having someone else&#8217;s things/ imprint on me/in my house. Long rant being it totally sucks now but it will so be worth the wait. And know if you change your mind, that&#8217;s ok too. Lots of moms out there are trucking and making it work in school. You find a way to make it happen.

Also my brother and I are supposedly both I missed one pill by hours babies but she might not have been on the combo pill. I feel like I read somewhere the combo pill is less risky if you miss one but the mini pill has to be exact

Tex hugs I hear you. I&#8217;ve seen an amazing Sheltie service dog for a child and it&#8217;s insane how this do responds to her child. She anticipates her needs. It was such a beautiful thing to watch BUT dogs are not everyone&#8217;s best friend. Therapy dogs are a different aura than your run of the mill dog, so she might take. Idk if there are trials or ways to introduce them but I wouldn&#8217;t blame you for not wanting to risk stressing T out. You know her best. I think there are other options for therapy pets these days too. In any case, I appreciated you sharing your experience.

Re fire idek lol that&#8217;s crazy

Afm no af and the cramps went away so meh. Busy day tomorrow: mommy and me, dentist for A!!!, and then his final helmet appointment. He has refused to wear it this week so really just about closing his case and getting final measurements


----------



## Jezika

PL the sunglasses sound proper dodge. Makes me wonder how much credit card fraud has happened to me, since adult-of-the-year over here doesnt even check her statements.

Shae I had a phase of that too when a bit younger than you. All I can say is that that 15 years went by pretty fast, so Im sure the next 3-4 or whatever you will be waiting will too. Also, there are sooooo many things Id never, ever have been able to do and experience in my life with a child. But then everyone is different and I never truly planned or wanted to have kids before 30 anyway so thats just me.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the love and advice ladies! Dont worry, if I get pregnant earlier than planned it will be all due to dumb luck. With most things I have poor impulse control, but this is something I have good impulse control for. ...But I did just get a 25 pack of ICs just in case :blush: but my old ICs were expired and I like to have them available.

Dobs she may very well have been on the mini pill. That one needs to be exact, the combo pill has more leeway, youre correct. And youre right about financial resources. I know logically that I have zero money so having a baby would be a horrible idea. Our families could figure out a way to manage it if absolutely necessary, but my parents would almost certainly be paying for us. Nursing school plus working part time plus a baby? I would die. My parents would have to pay for an apartment and childcare, and that is not fair to them at all. And SO is transferring to a college closer to home and further from my college, so he would be 1.5 hours away from me and the baby. He couldnt do that, he would want to provide and be a father. I couldnt leave my baby at home with my family and SOs family, because although his mother would love watching a baby, I couldnt be away from my kid for 5 days out of the week. I wouldnt even be raising my own child at that point. Thats why I would never try to get pregnant at this age, no matter how badly I find myself wishing I could. If it happens, well survive. But its not a life Id choose.


----------



## kittykat7210

As the resident young mum I can tell you that even with all the resources and means to raise a baby, it&#8217;s hard still, like we&#8217;re not struggling for money or anything, but psychologically it&#8217;s hard, we get judged for being young and sometimes more so if we tell them we did it on purpose! If I were to go through it again (If I had no fertility issues) I wouldn&#8217;t have started trying so young! When we actually conceived eves we were ready financially AND mentally. And even though we were ready financially when we started trying and both wanted a baby I don&#8217;t think in reality we were mentally strong enough to take that leap. 

And to be honest I&#8217;m terrified about possibly being outnumbered at 23! :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

OMG sooo im at work today... so i just typed up this big reply post & then posted (wish id of copied it as Gigs once said) the page said BnB page not found/working ARGHHHHHH!

annoying! i did reply to pretty much everyone aswell pfft!


----------



## claireybell

5 wks Kit eeep!!! or maybe further wks along... isn't your private scan this wknd??


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> 5 wks Kit eeep!!! or maybe further wks along... isn't your private scan this wknd??


Yeh it&#8217;s sunday 15th at 1pm! I&#8217;m actually really nervous :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

ha ha ahh bless you :hugs: I was reeeally nervous with my 12wks scan this time, i had the trots LOL! Your scan will be fine hun :)


----------



## gigglebox

"And even though we were ready financially when we started trying and both wanted a baby I dont think in reality we were mentally strong enough to take that leap." omg this hit so close to home! I feel exactly the same here, except i was 24 when I conceived Des. We got a lot of judgement because it was quite soon after we got married. Like we gor married may and conceived either end of June or early July. 

Kit honestly the first kid is such a huge game changer. They alter your lifestyle completely. I really feel like the second was a breeze in comparison because it doesn't come with all the life asjustments, ya know? Obviously every new baby is rough mainly because sleep deprivation but once everyone adjusta it's easier. I know you are going to have your own set of challeneges with two close in age but it will be good. i made a thread asking about it before we ttc so soon after ds2 and EVERYONE basitsaid the first months are tough (but babies always are) and the relationship their kiddos have is amazing. 

I am super excited for your scan!

Cb, i ALWAYS get the shits when nervous! Little known fact, when I realized hubs was about to propose I had to make a bathroom detour! It's so annoying!


----------



## claireybell

baby no2 was definately more easier to adjust to & i was more relaxed with her as you've 'been there before' type thing! But there was a larger age gap, they'll be best of friends :)

OMG i ALWAYS get the trotts when im nervous or highly excited nervous about things lol! When i had my first date with Adam i think i pooped 3 times in an hr before he picked me up :rofl: & whenever i would have a new Boyf back in the day, my tummy would flutter & i would get terrible wind so in turn i would need to keep leaving the room to fart HAHAA!! Non stinkers thank god

Have you & hubs been Married long Gigs? Me & SO have been together 10.5 yrs & engaged for 8.5 of that Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Get the trots you are all so much classier. In this family with just say got the s*s or the same in thank :rofl:

Shae totally know exactly what you mean. Hugs


----------



## gigglebox

Cb we've been together for almost 12 years, married for a little over 7. 

Dobs "same in thank"? You have to correct that as I'm dying to know this alternative slang for diarrhea.


----------



## DobbyForever

My autocorrect is so ridiculous I don&#8217;t even fix it anymore. And the random capitalizing ugh. It said Thai lol we have these gross Thai phrases about pooping explosively Haha


----------



## claireybell

the Thai Explosion :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh god look at my pregnant ass, we're talking about explosive diarrhea and all i can think is "ooooh man I could go for some thai food" :rofl:

Uugh i feel so aweful again. Sick, headache, and i think I'm developing CTS this pregnancy:( my hands have been really sore in the mornings. Have any of you had it before? I didn't with my other pregnancies but this seems to be the pregnancy of new terrible symptoms so...


----------



## claireybell

hahaa order in :haha: 

Gigs whats CTS?? Sorry your having a pants day hun..


----------



## gigglebox

Carpel tunnel syndrome


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh no gigs!! I&#8217;m sorry, is it really painful? Have you spoken to anyone about it? Have you got a wrist support to help? X


----------



## gigglebox

No, haven't done anything. It's only been an issue the past few days and only in the morning for an hour or two. I mean my right hand is a little sore right now but barely. I'm going to have to figure out how to keep it from getting worse I guess.

Idk ladies I'm having a rough go. Money is tight, I haven't had a paint class in awhile, we need a van, and figuring out food has been such a horrid chore. I am always nauseous but no appetite...I basically have to digure out food one meal at a time which is making grocery shopping nearly impossible.

I have a headache again right now....ahhh complain complain complain.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I think you should tell someone, they might be able to make some suggestions to stop it getting worse!

Evie took her first steps last month but is now a fairly solid (but slow) walker as of today! :cloud9:


----------



## JLM73

Thx Ladies <3
And yessss *Jez* I'm just gonna ask WHO of those still TTC is NOT pregnant right now?? :rofl:

Sorry most my free time is volunteering/working with the Church by my house week days, the Kids Rec Ctr summer camp weekends, and time with DS!
ANY free moment whatso ever is :comp: Editing vids arrgghh!

I'm SOOOO excited to see soo many of you all who had babies then thought you were done due to SO/hub etc PREG!!!!:bunny:

AFM not much to say - my doc is a stupid b*tch! I called and explained the varying lines and need for a quant beta confirm in order to sched with my OB as they ONLY see ppl with my insur for maternity care, not general well woman/fertility issues etc...

The office not only agreed to do the labs since my annuals were overdue, but got me in withing 2 hrs!?!:shock:

I legit speed walked in the heat from the church to the office 1 mile away, arrived pouring sweat to be told my b/p was a bit high :roll:

So I'm all excited for ONCE the doc is gonna understand. I even brought an old + test in case I needed to convince her, just so I could get the beta:ninja:

Well....had i KNOWN the bitch would flip as soon as she walked in the room, I'd have brought my friend's preggo pee to put in the urine they had me give them ...
Because Miss Thang MD legit ARGUED with the tech in the hall who DID the urine test right outside my door!
I heard everything! The tech said "look it's positive"
The Doc was quiet like a minute- I thought they walked off...then she says "I don't know, it's not as dark as the control...":saywhat:
Then the tech says "yea, but lots of them are lighter..."
Doc says " I'm calling it negative. If it's real she can come back for the beta if her period doesn't come" and I hear her clop off!?!? WTF???
She doesn't come to the room till 20 mins later, then I politely listen but am prepared with my test n showed her my FF chart...explained the unusual bleed and all right at AF time blah blah 
She gave me this sh*t eating know it all Smirk, and says "YOU haven't been taking all your b/p meds...":huh:
WTH does that have to do with the Price of Big Macs in China??? We are talking about a BETA:brat:
I tell her the script ran out a month ago, but It's been fine, I just speed walked a mile in 90+ degree heat!!
She looked at my test ( a blaring old one from DS), and nodded, and my BBT chart, which she doesn't understand, then said-
"No Beta. Your period is due in a week ( um nooo not even going by cycle 52 only- it's due in 2+ weeks, cuz I have yet to get a opk that isn't BLANK!!)

Then she says - if you don't get your period in a month, come back for a beta.:saywhat::saywhat: She refused to do my annual labs as well, as she is booked up for physicals for 5 months... and Cherry on top:cake:
She refused to give me a Rx for my sleep meds....which I have suffered a YEAR without WTF?? She's soooo fired lol. I can't...

She told me NO betas unless the urine is very + WTH?? Like not if you are only a little pregnant?? She didn't understand temping/charting, said my Progesterone may be low ( it was fine a couple months ago) and ummm yea...my temps say progest is ok atm ...I hate the lady... gah

OMG my hair was on fire:growlmad: I am NOT returning to her no matter what. 
Cash lab is $150 - can't afford it and repeats etc, and the soonest ANY doc taking my insur has an appt is 3-4 weeks :cry:
I'll just wait it out- 90% sure it's a chem or missed dealie.
Oh and frer just had a squinter the next morning, before I saw her
Regardless of Chem or not - I wanted a beta # to have for info purposes going fwd.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo my long post is gone so short version

Kit that is so cool! Yay!

Gigs agree tell someone fxed you get some relief and it&#8217;s just temp

J definitely abstinent lol lady parts is closed for business and WTAF how did you not go off on her?! I&#8217;d be like b* you have a medical responsibility and liability I heard you show me my test bring that nurse in her. Like wtf WTF?! Omg I am so mad for you

Also where is our pics of the squinted?!?!

Afm A had his first visit with the dentist today! He got a rubber ducky :)


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I'm sorry you have to feel broody now. It's harder when you feel like all you see is babies or pregnant women. Maybe once the semester starts you'll be so busy babies will be the last thing on your mind.

Greenie omg! No AC?! 

Dobby how was his appt? Is A helmet free now??

Woot! I asked my dentist and they said 2 years? I dunno, I may try to make an appt earlier.

Kit not muh longer now!!! I'm curious to see if you are further along or multiples. 

Funny thing about views.... around here people say "I'm 30, I'm too old to have any more kids!". I mean not everyone but most around here are early to mid twenties. 

Yay for E walking now!!

CB I mist be blessed as getting nervous doesn't give me the trots. Not disappointed about that :)

:rofl: gassy and having to leave the room. I could hardly poop if DH was in the same house. I couldn't relax :haha: 

Gigs sorry you feel awful. I'm scared of migraines happening again. Tylenol doesn't cut it but I can't take anything else.

I think my hands and fingers were a bit sore in the morning in 3rd tri, but I think it was due to swelling. 

Sorry about financial woes. I wish it was sonething people didn't have to worry about. Could you sell some art??


J I was confused why you called dr a stupid b!+$%. Then I read the rest. A line is a line!!! That's crap she wouldn't evn talk about it, just redirected about your bp med.

Hope it darkens or at the very least you get an answer soon.

Oh and yes a lot of preggos right now. I can't keep up with all of us.

Cppeace is still ttc. Tex is ntnp I believe. I think that's it. If I forgot any who are ttc then I apologize.

AFM, today is day 1 oh operation no pacifier. I figured I can call in reinforcements tomorrow so I can nap if need be.

My job seems to be safe, but it sounds like I'll be having to come in on Thursdays instead of working from home. Lots of things going on right now at work. Bit of badtiming, but I'll manageand am thankful for my role.

I'm going to try to nap.


----------



## DobbyForever

We didn&#8217;t go I was too tired to drive across the bay but he hasn&#8217;t worn it all week. It bothers him and honestly we could have stopped last month. We just need to close out and do final measurements 

Fluek that&#8217;s interesting. I feel like I heard that as well but all my email updates said go to a dentist within 6 months of first tooth. They did say usually they do first appointment between 1-2, but since he is so close to one and has four teeth they took him. It was more about getting him familiar with the place/tools/people. They just brushed his teeth lol. But his next appointment is in 6 months and he gets a fluoride treatment. She said he is behind teeth wise but she says that&#8217;s good for some reason I already forgot lol

Boo about the schedule change :(. Enjoy the nap!

And yeah people have views on everything so I just ignore them then come b* on bnb about what people say lol

Kit yes i&#8217;m So curious about multiples


----------



## gigglebox

J teah I would have called her out too. Or maybe call back and ask to speak to the office manager and explain everything, they may get you in for a beta and hopefully apologize!

I have my next appointment in 2 weeks, i'll ask then about the CTS unkess it geta bad. In the meantime I'm trying preventative measures. Might look into wrist braces for nighttime. This only just started ao it still may just be a temporary thing. I do sleep with my hands all crunched under my pillow so maybe that mixed with relaxin is the culprit. Idk. Man pregnancy f's you up.

Fluek glad your job seems safe! I have been trying to sell arts in various places but no bites. People like custom portraits so maybe i should start advertising that again, even though I hate doing them. Or maybe i could do portraits of popular breeds and sell prints...hmmm...

In other news I was checking instagram and some people i thought were close friends here went on a trio to cisit one of our friends that moved. I am really hurt; I didn't know anything about this trip. Just made me feel so crappy, like I have no real friends here. Definitely stings. I feel like I've barely been invited to anything since I had Levin. I've tried to set things up and have had everyone cancel last minute...maybe I should be grateful and consider it fate weeding out crappy people in my life. Idk.


----------



## shaescott

J that&#8217;s insane! It&#8217;s not as dark as the control makes it negative to her, wtf?! I told my doctor mom about it and she was appalled! She says you should definitely find a new doctor.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs I&#8217;m really sorry! I know how you feel! I have no friends since I had Evie, some of them have literally never met her! I really hope you feel better soon as you seem to be having a really tough time :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Ah Gigs thats crappy about CTS :( ive read its a common pg one aswell.. i get pins n needles its crap! Sorry your going through a crappy spell.. things will pick up :hugs: 

Kit Yay for Evie walking ahhhhh trouble trouble now haha just kidding! Its progression baby woop!! 

Flueks will V be having her Pacifier still at bedtime?? Nuala has her during the day for naps & bedtime only.. shes a crappy sleeper so i daren&#8217;t take it yet lol

J - your Dr/Nurses are ridiculous l!!! I would def put in a complaint as your showing a test & does your Insurance cover Bloods? - if so, why are they moo&#8217;ing about it??!! Grrrr frustration!! Have you poas anymore?? Please post i love to look heheee


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies:hugs:
Kit forgot to say congratulations on the walking! Go Evie!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby ah well I'm glad he doesn't need it anymore :)

I think they say it's less time for cavities with baby teeth if they come in later. I may have dreamed that though...

The nap was glorious! DH said I don't need to be so tired when my mom comes over or she'll figure it out :haha:

Gigs pregnancy really does a number on your body in ways you wouldn't think of. 

Oh good idea about the popular dog breeds :)

Sorry about your friends. Do they have kids? Maybe they assume once you have kids you can never do anything without them?? It's still crappy though.

CB no I decided I'd rather take away for naptime and bedtime at the same time. It was the only time she used it anyways.

It went fairly well. She slept 3 hrs before waking. Gave her a bottle and then it took her a bit to fall asleep. She was fussy but not screaming crying. She didn't wake up again until 7:20. She woke up in a good mood too :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hugs I know that feeling. I only have one friend and i&#8217;m having the opposite problem. She keeps inviting me out with all her friends/people I don&#8217;t really care about to do things I can&#8217;t afford or is hard with A. And I feel bad shooting her down all the time but she doesn&#8217;t get it that I want to be home/close to home/be around responsible adults who can help me if I need it

Fluek lol hopefully you can surprise her and your symptoms don&#8217;t give you away. I&#8217;m trying to take his paci away as well. It&#8217;s very out of sight, out of mind but when he gets tired he wants it. He spits it out once he&#8217;s asleep but he needs it to fall asleep/fall back asleep


----------



## gigglebox

Well the "friends" down here are all moms, we actually met in a moms group with sinilar aged children. One of the tough things is because Des has a speech delay I think him being in large social situations gives him anxiety and he just wants to be around me, especially when kids yammer up a storm and he can't keep up. Because of this he's never made good friends with any of my mom friends' kids, especially because he a very gentle boy and their boys are very rambunctious. Additionally, a mutual friend started up a mom's running group and and I simply don't like running with other people. I jave tried it and I prefer to do it solo. But like ALLLL the moms do it except me, and so I think i fell out of the click. Add to that having a baby and, well...I fell off the map.

There's a mom at Des' school I like but haven't gotten the courage to suggest a play date. I swear it's just like dating


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby maybe you could initiate an idea to hang out?

Good luck with pacifier end. V has done really well. She fussed for 10 seconds when I put her down for a nap. She's an easy child though. I'm sure #2 will be tough :rofl:

Oh and I got a nap in so I should be good for symptom hiding :)

Gigs wow that's just wrong. Their loss. I'd totally be your friend irl if we lived closer. 

My mom friends are family. Need to make more of an effort. My best friends from high school are all childless. One has Turners which she had to take hormones to develop female charactetistics., another said she never wanted kids and struggles with depression, and last one has health issues with chronic pain and she never wanted kids either.

Oh I'm sure it is almost liking dating. Well I hope you get the courage soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Fluek I don&#8217;t want to hang Haha. I have my bff asking me every day to do things I don&#8217;t want to do lol. But in the past I have seen my friends posting on social media and it&#8217;s like um why didn&#8217;t you ask me. It sucks. But now i&#8217;m like ew stop asking haha i just want to stay home i&#8217;m Tired and broke

Woot that&#8217;s great! And fxed baby #2 is as easy going

Gigs hugs that is a tough spot. My mom&#8217;s friends are from my brothers, so if Des isn&#8217;t connecting to other kids then it&#8217;s hard making friends. Could you maybe look for a mom&#8217;s only group? Like moms who get together and drink wine or something while husbands watch kids? Is that a thing? But yeah it&#8217;s like dating but worse imo

A just walked like 2 feet. We&#8217;re practicing a lot these days hoping to have him steady by his return to daycare in a month ahhh

In other news my lawyer always calls me when i&#8217;m on the porcelain throne and I temp have sole custody so that&#8217;s fun


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs sole custody that's awesome!!! And yay for walking! And that the helmet worked! All good things :thumbup:

Mystery packages mystery has been solved: "The scam is known as "brushing." An online seller  usually overseas  purchases their own products through fake buyer accounts they've created. The products are shipped to a real address. Then, the seller writes a positive review of their items from the fake buyer account."

This is exactly what's going on. Did a little sleuthing and there is a fake hubby account with his first & last name and a review for how awesome the stud finder is :rofl: now the debate is do we report the account or let it be and potentially keep getting free stuff? My vote is the latter because we may get cool stuff, or stuff we can sell, or stuff we can give to someone in need. They aren't ising out money and not hacking any accounts, just using our name and address which anyone with a computer can find.

Kit ahhhhhh just a day!

OHHHH did i tell y'all my MIL & FIL want to pay for an early gender scan?! :happydance:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I also vote for the latter. I mean, why not? It's the companies stuff they're sending. Not stolen goods or anything. 
Sorry about the Mom thing. That's how I feel with my two sisters lin law and cousin in law (is that a thing or did I just make it up? 
But omg yayyyyy about an early gender scan! 

Baby dental appointment- I've asked our dentist numerous times and they said not until 2. So at the last pediatric appointment they gave the boys a floride treatment. The doctor also told me kids dentist offices usually start around 1 year and regular family dental practices start around 2. He told me no big deal just make sure we take them in at 2. 

Dobs- so glad you're done with the helmet and glad A was okay at the dentist!

J- I second calling and talking to a manager. They can make things happen. 

Sorry that's all I remember. I'm keeping up, just not much time to reply on the weekends. 

PS. Dominos pizza is 50% off if you order online right now. Good until tomorrow. That's what we're having tonight! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that is crazy. Like family members doing yelp reviews but a whole new level. I think. I&#8217;m too paranoid to not report it. Stuff like that creeps me out. Like I know my info is public but ew at someone idk having my address lol i don&#8217;t even like recycling my amazon boxes because my address is on it haha. But as long as they are &#8216;t charging you free stuff is free stuff

Green interesting! A&#8217;s dentist is specifically a pediatric dentist, so that may be why she took him so young.snd good looking out. I&#8217;m bumming at my mom&#8217;s (literally A and I sleep in the formal living room, he&#8217;s in his pack n play and i&#8217;m On a couch lol) until she sends me packing haha so no need to buy my own food :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yay for temporary sole custody! Now lets make it permanent!

So I dyed my hair back to red. Despite using ash blonde hair dye, my hair ended up basically strawberry blonde after a few weeks. My hair grabs on to any gold or red tones it can find and forces them to be on display, which is weird considering my natural color is an ash dark blonde. It does shine gold in the sun though, so I guess hair dye just pulls out the tones hiding inside my natural pigments. Anyway, I decided if my hair wanted to be brassy af, I would give it all the red and gold it wanted. Red hair is supposed to have red and gold tones, so it wont look weird when my hair forces those colors to the forefront. 

Heres the before and after:



I recommend not comparing them while your device is on night mode (orange tinted screen) cuz it makes the after look super pink lol


----------



## claireybell

Oooh check you out Shae, your hair looks lovely in both pics, they look really nice :) 

Oooh go for the latter - free stuff Gigs haha! When u think Address & name details are freely available, people semd out junk mail & voting stuff?!! I love freebies ha ha! 

Enjoy the food & no cooking at ye Mums Dobs hehe! How lovely, A is taking an odd couple of steps here n there <3 

Here they recommend you start bringing toddlers/babies (probs from 6-9m or when they get teeth I suppose) to the Dentist so they get used to the visits as its quite clinical i guess, can be abit scary for them, Riley & Nuala used to climb up all over the chair & investigate the lil sink thingy haha! My Dentist told me not to stress about teeth cleaning before 3/4yrs, their enamel on their teeth is solid but if your worried about plaque & sugars etc apparently Cheese changes the Pallet & helps create more saliva :thumbup: Nuala sticks her toothbrush in her mouth & attempts to brush her teeth but i think she likes the apple-mint paste flavour Lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah 3 1/2 hours until the scan!! I&#8217;m so nervous!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty aaaagh fx&#8217;d it&#8217;s not too early and you get to see the baby and heartbeat! So exciting!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :rofl: oh okay. I enjoy my me time after V goes to bed. 

Yay!! I hope this temp. sole custody becomes permanent. It's truly what is best for A as you know.

Enjoy not cooking at your mom's. My mom hates cooking so that wouldn't work for me :haha:

Gigs wow that's interesting. Hmmm, I know the right decision is the fist, but the latter is tempting...

Greenie okay so now I understand. It's a family dentist practice. I'll just make a 2 year appt when possible.

Hmmm, very interesting about the pizza. I'll tell dh and that may be lunch :)

Shae I like your hair both ways :)

CB interesting how different the recommendations are per country.

Kitty I'm on pins and needles waiting for your update.

AFM I had this awful nightmare. I was playing a video game where I was a young girl, not a teenager yet. I guess it was a horror game. Well at same point I became the girl and was being chased by a clown with a gun. He saw me go to hide in the bathroom and there was no escape. He started cutting the door down and I woke up. It took me awhile to fall back asleep.

Got my mexican craving fulfilled last night. My mom ordered a strawberry daiquiri and she got too full to finish. I don't remember the last time she had any alcohol, it's very rare for her. I was secretly freaking a bit thinking she might ask if I want to finish. She didn't thankfully.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae i prefer the red :)

Fluek omg stop it you are making me want a piña colada and it's not even 8am! 

Don't you hate weird nightmares? They are freak af and when you wake up and think about them later you realize how ridiculously absurd they are. 

KITTTT OMG YOU'RE AT YOUR APPOINTMENT RIGHT NOW! I am going to make my rando guess that you are 9 weeks 3 days lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs :rofl: I ordered virgin margaritas there last pregnancy. It was hillarious, the waiter asked 3 times if I was sure I didn't want alcohol. 

Yes!! In tge dream everything seems plausible and you wake up like..... wtf?? I still have a sense of unease when I wake up from them though.


----------



## claireybell

Kit arhhhhh your being called ibto your apt right now eeeeee!!! Massively awaiting an update Lol! Im gonna go with 7+ wks lol


Oh god just Alcohol chat in general sends me crazy atm haha!!!

I always have bizarre dreams when pg.. atm i keep dreaming of my old work colleague from the Garage i worked at, i had a huuuge crush on him & quite fancied him i suppose lol but we keep kissing in the dream hahaa! Maybe i still have a mini crush lol, nothing ever would of happened though just to clarify

Flueks you havent been watching &#8216;IT&#8217; have u??


----------



## kittykat7210

And we are officially outnumbered guys :rofl: 

2 sacs, 2 TINY flickering hearts, 5 weeks 6 days
 



Attached Files:







5A8D430B-534B-4269-AD1E-B8CC585DEFA6.jpeg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Flueky88

Kit I really didn't think it was the hook effect. Congrats!! How are you nd DH taking it?? Oh your edd would be March 11th by your measurements.

CB no I have never watched it. I'm just prone to bizarre dreams.

Sorry for mentioning alcohol. 

A little over 2 weeks until your gender scan right?


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Kit I really didn't think it was the hook effect. Congrats!! How are you nd DH taking it?? Oh your edd would be March 11th by your measurements.
> 
> CB no I have never watched it. I'm just prone to bizarre dreams.
> 
> Sorry for mentioning alcohol.
> 
> A little over 2 weeks until your gender scan right?

Oh really? Scan lady said March 10th overall :shrug:

But yeh we&#8217;re okay! It&#8217;s a weird feeling! We&#8217;re both excited but VERY nervous


----------



## gigglebox

OMG KIT! I am losing my mind with excitement over here lol! Omg everything i've read said a fast progressing line means nothing as far as twins go but as cb would say, hey ho! Major big congratulations!!! Dying to know hubs reaction now. I hope he's not in total shock.

Also at least there is time to adjust, it'd be extra wild if you had 12 week twins in there. 

Did hubby have any theories on HOW?


----------



## Flueky88

Kit by my O date mine is the 12th and I'm 5wk5days. That being said twins are delivered earlier so I suspect February babies for you.

I think thats a very normal reaction. You guys got this :)

Gigs it's the 3+ day at 13dpo or somewhere around that time that made me think this is more than just plain "fast progression". Hehe.


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha thanks :rofl: I did warn him I thought it might be but his face was priceless :rofl: 

He did however admit to having a wet dream bless him one night, so I&#8217;m thinking naked night snuggles with accidental ejaculation is the culprit here


----------



## claireybell

Holy foook LOL!!! Wow Twins i never expected that haha ahhh so amazing huge Congrats to u both!! <3 

Did hubs say anything in the scan room? LolX


----------



## claireybell

Kit do twins run in the family at all?? Do they know if their Paternal or Identical hehee


----------



## kittykat7210

No twins in the family as far as I&#8217;m aware! To be fair I didn&#8217;t ask and they didn&#8217;t tell me if they were identical or not, I assume not because they are in seperate sacs?


----------



## gigglebox

Ye seperate sacks means fraternal is my understanding. Unbelievable you had a little snuggle nookie and that may have gotten you twins! 

Where is Green with some advice when we need her :haha: 

Eh y'all are young, you'll manage just fine ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Kit btw just noticed your piccy's got your name on it, might want to crop that out ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit btw just noticed your piccy's got your name on it, might want to crop that out ;)

Ahh crap thanks!!


----------



## TexasRider

Ugh lost my post.

Massive congrats kit! I know it may seem a bit daunting but you got this! Its 2 for the price of 2! Cause its not like its the same price for a singleton. Lol 

Afm my AF is still MIA. 46 days and counting. So much for my regular cycles. Ugh. If it doesnt come soon i may need to call my OB and get some provera to get it going again. My eating habits have been kinda crappy lately so maybe thats why. I have no idea. As the calendar ticks down towards our first day back Im wishing I didnt have to work haha. But with Tabs being in school during the day it makes zero sense for me to stay plus we have to have the insurance even though its super crappy and super expensive. Its gonna cost me $375 a month for a $5K deductible and then i pay 20% after that. But i cant afford the copay plan cause its $550 a month- so my plan is to open a health savings account and get an amount direct deposited straight into it. Just wish our state would make us official state employees and give us the same coverage as them. Its WAY more affordable and the plans are better. But alas we arent considered state employees when it comes to insurance but are considered state employees on other things. Its stupid. Sorry mini rant there haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh Tex I hate insurance woes. It&#8217;s crazy how it is. Sorry about the long cycle

And kit KIT i&#8217;m so jazzed for you! I agree you&#8217;ve got this. That&#8217;s so crazy but awesome. Twins are great. I am very pro twins because I love my twin brothers. 

We&#8217;re going to an escape room tonight as an early birthday gift. We went to the beach board walk yesterday. Taking A to the local art and wine festival with my bff before then going to the escape room.

Fluek my mom rarely cooks since she started working. We eat out A LOT which contributed to my sudden weight gain. I am tired so I want to eat all the time and it&#8217;s nothing but junk and processed food and there is always cookies or beienues laying around. And I lack impulse control lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit congrats!!!!! Twins are the best! I might be a little biased though... lol my MIL has 3 under 3 and she said it was the best. Her son (my DH) was almost 2 when his twin brothers were born. 
Separate sacs are usually fraternal twins. There is a small possibility it's identical if they split and implanted early enough. But it's pretty rare. -this is all per my OB so it's pretty legit info. Lol

Tex sorry about still no period. No idea what's causing it? I doubt it's just from eating a little less healthy. 

Shae- love the hair!


----------



## nyxnw

Hey ladies hop on and I see kit has not one, but two suprises omg!!! Talk about your plot twist congratulations hun!!! 

Ive been feeling extra crappy the last week that ended in a better safe then sorry trip to the ER. Everything was fine and I got to see that sweet heartbeat. Official scan with be in a week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yes Shae I like it both ways :)

N sorryabout the Er trip but good to hear everything looked and sounded good!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also, I may or may not have ordered opks and hpts last night. Oops.


----------



## Flueky88

Kit OMG some sleep "snuggling". Poor DH. Oh I just have to say it. You do remember you said this thread was due for another set of twins:rofl: sorry so much irony that you said it about a month ago.

Tex sorry about this long cycle. Of course when you aren't tracking it goes crazy. I would test weekly in the mean time. Oh and I don't think your brief stint of poor eating caused this.

I was really stressed, like I became depressed and it caused an annovulatory cycle. Provera jump started my "period" and I went back to normal as I got rid of the stressor in my life.

Sorry about yoyr insurance costs. It can be ridiculous what you have to pay for crap insurance. Does your employer contribute to your HSA at least?

Dobby oh DH and I have wanted to do that. Maybe before baby #2 we will go to an escape room. I hope you have fun :)

Ah yes eating out is bad, but I do it too. Actually don't as often since V was born. However, I'm seriously considering dominos right now. I also lack impulse control. If it's there, I'll eat it. 

Nyx sorry for the scare but glad all is well.

Greenie nothing wrong with that ;) it makes it all feel more real. Egat kind did you order?


----------



## TexasRider

My employer is a school and no they dont pay anything towards my HSA. In fact the state only requires schools pay $150 towards our insurance but our school pays $325 a month towards our premium so if they didnt do that my premium would be even higher. Its just crazy how much i spend on having coverage and it really is awful coverage. If i go up its better coverage but i still cant afford to go to the doctor ether way haha.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hey ladies! Sorry Im the worlds worst at keeping up with posting but always following in the shadows lol

Kit- congrats! OMG how exciting, how are u feeling about it all? Echo what fluek said about you getting a 3+ so early raising suspicions! 

greeny- haha Im always a fan of our thread ladies buying tests as long as you remember to post so we can analyse any hint of a line with you! 

J- glad to see you poked ur head in! 

Nyx- sorry about ER but glad you saw heartbeat congrats! X

Dobs- omg escape room sounds way fun! Wish I could escape my little darlings today! 

CB- how much longer till pink or blue woman? Ive placed my bet and need to know! Lol x

Tex sorry to hear of AF being a bitch, i know youre a real long time TTCer, I hope something lets up for you soon x 

Afm ok, so just under 5 weeks to go, had a consultant appt on Friday and theyve booked me in for induction at 38 weeks! So now only 3 weeks to go! Quite nervous but it sounds awful Ill be glad when this is over I normally do fine being pregnant, but I think the heat, plus 3 kids under 6, and trying to keep on top of the house is leaving me feeling very overwhelmed, I just want to be a normal size again so I can get on with the house work, carry Ella etc without getting out of breath/light headed etc x sorry for the moan x wish I could have enjoyed this pregnancy more x
 



Attached Files:







E3B29013-8114-4DD0-BEB2-B6DAE49AB240.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

I was in your boat too Tex. But we only had blue cross as an option, and they dropped covering our county this year. So my only options were join hubby's plan, which would leave us with a monthly $800 premium, or do a health share, which is what I did. It's not bad -- $475 for the entire family (4+ members the price is the same) and $2250 annual out of pocket (per family, NOT member). Prior to this i had been playing $500/month with a $7250 deductible. It's Librrty Health Share if you want to look into it. The only problem is they don't cover mental health and they don't cover birth control expenses. They also do not cover pre-existing conditions, however the nice thing is instead of saying no insurance for you, they just simply won't pay for medical bills relating to pre-existing conditions, but will for new ones. What I like best about it is your monthly premium mostly goes to other members who need it, instead of just going towards the insurance company. I believe you have the option to write get well notes to those members as well.

Nyx what exactly was going on that made you feel you had to go to the ER? Glad everything is OK.

Oooh escape room! They have opened one up here. I definitely want to give it a try, I know several people who have done it and really liked it. I think me and hubs would crush it.


----------



## TexasRider

The only problem with no coverage for pre-existing stuff is basically everything my daughter goes to childrens medical center for would be considered pre-existing. And that will add up quickly. I had looked into health sharing but once i realized most if not all dont cover pre existing stuff they were ruled out. I Cant afford to pay for all her ongoing medical stuff for the next 10 or so years totally out of pocket with zero coverage. It just super sucks that its all so expensive


----------



## claireybell

Oooh an Escape room.. what are these bad boys all about?? They sound fun though ;)

Sorry for the long cycle Tex.. hope it sorts itself out very soon hun.. 

I dont have private medical insurance in the uk so i cant really comment :-/

Hehe MrsG check u out :) Have u been given a date for your mirena being removed as yet? 

Kit im still excited & in shock for you Lol! Sleepy snuggles lol do u remember any of it? Lol

Keeps hey you!! Not long indeed hun.. i can imagine with this heat being hugely pg is probs horrid, just try & take it easy, ive let the housework slip loads as i feel done in constantly, i clean one room a day lol seriously:haha: only 2 more wks until Blue or Pink heheeee i cant wait eeep!


----------



## claireybell

Nyx sorry you had a trip to hospital... hope all is ok now :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty OMG TWINS + heartbeats! Congratulations! That&#8217;s so crazy and exciting!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Forgot to say Shae- LOVE your new hair colour, I remember once J saying you reminded her of a Disney princess and it&#8217;s so true! You&#8217;re naturally very beautiful! 

Healthcare insurance stuff confuses me to being in the U.K., it does seem unfair people have to pay for their illnesses, it&#8217;s out of our control what cards were dealt in terms of mental health, physical health etc - but I don&#8217;t know enough about how the insurance works to have a proper opinion, just that it sounds like bloody hard work! 

CB- omg it&#8217;s killing me off! Lol I&#8217;m so ratty and need a &#8216;grey day&#8217; full of rain so I can cosy up! I like Australia, (I went in their winter) it was hot and sunny through the day so could enjoy the garden/beaches etc, but by evening it would be dark by 6pm, and temp would drop right down, plus their houses are obviously built for the heat with air con etc. I love our summer and being able to use the garden, but just hate that it&#8217;s not dark till 9-10pm and still so hot, trying to wind kids down is hard work when it&#8217;s so bright! How are you feeling about the impending summer hols? I&#8217;m literally sh*tring it


----------



## nyxnw

I was having some major cramps that were keeping me up at night. When they subsided and finally got to dtd with hubby there was spotting. So I went for my sanities sake


----------



## DobbyForever

Escape room was fun! We made it out with ten minutes to spare (medium difficulty). Back story was we robbed a bank and made off with a bunch of cash, but we got locked up. Guards left us unattended so we had a chance to escape the cell, but we had to break through a bunch of locks to find our cash before we could escape. Pretty cool though now I want to know what the hardest is like. Plus its gnomes lol


----------



## nyxnw

DobbyForever said:


> Escape room was fun! We made it out with ten minutes to spare (medium difficulty). Back story was we robbed a bank and made off with a bunch of cash, but we got locked up. Guards left us unattended so we had a chance to escape the cell, but we had to break through a bunch of locks to find our cash before we could escape. Pretty cool though now I want to know what the hardest is like. Plus its gnomes lol

Sounds like sooo much fun!!


----------



## Jezika

Gnomes?

Kit huge congrats, thats wild!

Nyx glad bub is okay.

Gigs what are get well notes?

More tomorrow. Had midnight deadline for a huge paper for my PhD and basically everything went wrong and Tilly refused to sleep till gone 12:30am. Prob could sense my stress.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Jez I hate when they do the terrible things when you're strapped for time!

Get well notes are just little comments to the other members to say "hope you get better". Sometimes they will tell you the name of the person your money went to that month (goes toward their medical expenses) and i believe there is an option to click on their name and send a note. It's a christian based company so you can pray for them too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just had the worst dream. I was on a road trip with my ex (right bad enough already). He stops at this sketch gas station I didn&#8217;t want to, gets in a fight, and so they kidnap us. I try to bargain my out with one girl who feels bad about killing us because we have a baby, but the woman in charge separates us. I manage to escape with A but realize the whole town is in on human trophy hunting. I manage to get an emergency call out but when the cops show to arrest people, they are outnumbered and killed. Somehow I manage to escape again. Lots of being chased later, i&#8217;m Stuck in a bathroom but the nice girl is there and helps hide me and some old man also thinks it&#8217;s not ok to kill a baby so he shows us a secret passage only he knows about. I bet the girl to come with me and i&#8217;ll Help her get into college, but she said they&#8217;ll hunt her down which would lead back to me and A. I asked What about my ex, and they were like honey you&#8217;ve been running for three days, he&#8217;s probably dead by now just go. So I use the tunnel to escape and finally get rescued. I send swat back to the town.

I woke myself up a few times but when I fell back asleep I was right back in the dream. Ugh


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies, I had 15 pages to catch up on, so I really only remember a few things.

Kit- CONGRATS on the twins! :cloud9:

Shae- I love the red on you. 

Gig- Yay for finding the hb at your appt. 

Dobby- I'm so glad you have temp sole custody for now. That must be a huge source of relief. 

AFM we have our second summer visitation with DSS for the next two weeks. It really limits my online time as he and Brenna combined are nonstop allllll day long, but I'll do my best. 

I think my belly may have finally popped <3 

And that's about it.


----------



## claireybell

Nightmare indeed Dobs, i hate those type of Dreams.. i wonder if it was the Escape room & subconscious going abit wild :-/ 

Jez Nuala always does that, esp when i need to have an hr ir 2 to do something important.. chimps! Hope u managed to finish your Essay/Papers.. 

Ooh Bdb do share a popped Belly pic :) You&#8217;ll be fine on summer visits.. just take it easy & breathe through the sibling stress :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the hair love everyone!

Bdb def share a bump pic!

Dobs that nightmare sounds terrible, I&#8217;m sorry :( it sucks when they feel super real. 

Little sis and I just ordered new glasses. Would show you ladies but I don&#8217;t have any pics yet, they should arrive in a week, but I&#8217;ll be on vacay that week sooo I&#8217;ll post them when I get back haha


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs sorry about the nightmare but tbh sounds like it'd make an awesome movie.

Gender reveal planned for 8/18 :happydance: can't come soon enough! I'm waffling again, back to wanting a girl, then back to wanting a boy within about an hour lol. Can't wait to find out just to shut my mind up!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. It was scary. I think it was a combination of escape room and talking to my bff about how nervous I am. My ex has always threatened to kill me or harm me or do something to me if I go after his money, and I&#8217;m about to raise his child support and sue him for the money he owes. So i&#8217;m A little on edge

Lol gigs it probably would. Very hills have eyes meets the purge meets big game hunting. The only unbelievable part to it was A did not cry or need to eat or need a diaper change in my three days of running for our lives :rofl:

As for sole custody. It&#8217;s nice but my heart breaks for A. 

Gigs can&#8217;t wait! Remind me, will you know and reveal to others or have it revealed to you? It&#8217;s good you are excited about both outcomes and can picture both. When was the early scan booked for?

Bdb also request a bump pic!

Shae enjoy your vk! Where are you off to?


----------



## nyxnw

Has anyone done the sneak peak blood test for gender? Thinking of doing it


----------



## DobbyForever

No my mom wouldn&#8217;t let me because it came up at my prenatal and my gyn tatted me out on how much is was (she said typically 800), so I said no I get a cash deal $350! And my mom said you can buy a crib with that kind of money and I stupidly replied that it&#8217;s cool cuz she&#8217;s buying the crib. So she said if I get it done then she refuses to buy the crib and while I could have bought it myself, I liked the idea of her getting it for sentimental reasons. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Jez good luck on your paper!!

Dobby glad you enjoyed the escape room but so sorry about the nightmare. I really hate when I pick up where I left off too... it makes me dread falling asleep after a nightmare.

I'm sorry A can't have that relationship with his bio dad, but I'm sure you will meet a man one day that can be the father he deserves.

Bdb if you are talking about popping your bump, you have to have proof :haha:

CB happy 18 weeks!!! 2 weeks til gender scan :)

Shae do you normally wear contacts??

Gigs woohoo almost 4 weeks away! I think it's normal to have wavering feelings about gender "preference". I use preference lightly.


Nyx no I haven't. I think it's more interesting guessing until the anatomy scan :) plys I'm a flippin cheapskate.

AFM ugh..... still so tired. Boobs are startng to get sore. I get headaches when I start getting hungry. Better than sickness though. Scan is next week on Thursday. I wish I could fast forward to then. 

I had 3 different nightmares last night. Ugh.... I'm hoping for a nightmare free night tonight. 


Not much else to say. Hope everyoneis having a good day.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek our next scans are the same day!

Dobs I'm still undecided but leaning towards finding out with everyone else. I haven't books the scan yet (for the sex) because i want to maje sure all is ok at the 13 week scan. I am nervous about it because that's when shit hit the fan with ds1 so I generally can't fully relax until i get past that hurdle. If all is fine I will book it at that point. 

I know you hear horror stores of exes but theyu are not the norm. Still, if he ever gets seriously threatening now report him and get a restraining order if need be. Can youget one with texts messages/email as proof of danger? I know you mentioned that wouldn't work for the custody battle...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- how scary! I hate dreams like that. The kind you can't get away from. Hopefully you don't have any tonight and you can get some sleep. 

Flu- sorry about the sleepiness. It will pass. Just try to get a few extra winks if you can. 

Gigs- what's are your gender reveal plans?! 

I can't remember who asked but I'm getting my mirena taken out next Monday, so in one week!!!! We haven't told anyone and we aren't planning too. Well, except my sister. But she knows everything. lol I lied to my mom and said I'm getting a pap to see if she'll watch the boys. Hopefully she can because it would be a little insane with two toddlers in there lol I need stay at home Mom friends.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs were going to Hershey Park in PA. Just a mini vacation, not like our usual cruises and Disney trips, cuz money is a bit tighter. Were driving down Sunday, spending 2 days there, and leaving on Wednesday (I think). 

I second Gigs, can you use texts etc as evidence for a restraining order?

Flueks yes, I wear contacts. I used to wear exclusively contacts unless I was having bad allergies in which case Id wear glasses, but lately Ive been lazier and wearing glasses more often because its quicker to throw them on than to put in contacts. 

Looks like my mirena removal is gonna be moved to August 2nd, the doctor had a schedule issue. I have to call them back though, they left a voicemail while I was napping and I didnt wake up until after they closed. They said they could change it to the 2nd in the voicemail. Ill call back in the morning and update you ladies. 

I bought a watch at Walmart for clinical today and I just realized I forgot to check if its water resistant and its not :dohh: I assumed it would be cuz its a divers watch style, but I didnt check which was my fatal error. Luckily it was $7.88 so its not a huge deal.


----------



## gigglebox

No set plans really. I am open to ideas. I was thinking making it disc golf related but I can't figure out how to do that. 

We're inviting immediate family and long term close friends and that's it. I'm kind of bitter towards everyone else right now lol

Ewwww hershey park. I hated it. We went on a Saturday though. It was SLAMMED. The lines were minimum 45 minute wait. Fortunately it was paid for by my job at the time so we didn't waste our own money, just gas & time. We ate a gyro and left.


----------



## claireybell

Will your reveal party be after your gender scan ir 20wk scan Gigs or same day? 

I would want to know first esp if i was back n forth with a particular sex, i wouldnt want to reveal unknowingly & have to put on happy excitement Lol! I had to do that when we found out Riley was a Boy, i felt awful in front of Adam saying lovely & happy i was, hes never known that i was sectetly upset but i was fine after a few days, hormones ha ha! 

Im gonna google Disc Golf & think of an idea hehe! 

MrsG dont blame ye for palming off the boys when u go to clinic for removal, ive had a vag scan with a screaming toddler in the pushchair & its so stressfull :(

Afm i been feeling lots prods & kicks hehe its very comforting <3


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies, I'll take a pic sometime today. I'm currently not dressed appropriately enough to take one. :lol: 

It's a very early morning for us after a very late night, and I am exhausted. On top of our four, Thomas had a friend over. They were so obnoxiously loud and I had to keep reminding him that his younger siblings were all asleep and he needed to be respectful of that. I finally had to demand they go to sleep after 3 this morning (mean mom came out) and everyone was wide awake by 7. 

Does anyone have any advice about a 3yo who absolutely refuses to poop on the potty but has no issue going pee? I know there is sometimes a disconnect there, but I've personally never dealt with it. All three of my kiddos caught on with both pee and poop simultaneously. DSS absolutely will not use the potty for poop, though, so I refuse to keep him in underwear. We tried that during our extended visitation last month (thinking it would deter him), but he simply did not care. My gag reflex is at an all time high right now and cleaning poopy underwear has already made me vomit since we've had him the past two days, so I'm keeping him in pull ups full time now. 

He has got to catch on soon, though, because he is a BIG (solid) kid and the largest size pull ups we can find (4T/5T) are almost too tight on him AND they are hard to come by in my area for some reason. 

I try my hardest not make him feel bad when he poops in his underwear/pull up. He already feels some sort of shame because he'll try to change himself without either of us catching on, but by bedtime his butt is all red because he was unable to clean himself fully and neither DH or I knew he had pooped. I just am struggling extra right now because the smell and feel is making me all sorts of nauseous lately.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I have one but he&#8217;s always said (and ot&#8217;s True) if someone has made the decision to kill you an RO won&#8217;t stop them/he has connections to not do it himself.

Gigs I vote find out with everyone else! I&#8217;d have to have it the same day lol. I couldn&#8217;t wait not knowing when someone else knows Haha

Never actually been to HP is it an amusement thing?

Brb baby whinin

Also happy birthday to me happy birthday happy birthday happy birthday to me


----------



## bdb84

Happy birthday, Dobs! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol green I pawn A off just to go to target. I love him but sometimes I just want to be tactical about my errands and that isn&#8217;t always possible with A 

Shae sorry about the watch but glad it wasn&#8217;t super expensive.

Gigs ditto will think on the disc golf idea

Cb yay for movement! I had some too but mine was just gas :rofl:

Yay mirenas coming out! I thought it sucked more coming out than going in but I heard it&#8217;s supposed to be the opposite


----------



## DobbyForever

Thznks! No help on the poop :(. Sorry :(. And tbh I dread that haha. I remember how fun it is to be on the kid side but man i&#8217;m So mean when i&#8217;m Tired lol

Someone mentioned dating idk. The stock of men interested isn&#8217;y Great. They are underachieving in relation to me, and I don&#8217;t want to get back into dating a guy with less ambition than me again. Never worked out well in the past. And those who are recut, PhD toting, can hold a conversation are here on work visas which always masked me nervous because I absolutely refuse to sponsor someone after my Canadian ex tried to use me to get a green card. So we&#8217;ll see but right now Sperm donor clinic is starting to look gooood lol. I wouldn&#8217;t want number two until I have a house and A is in school though with daycare prices


----------



## claireybell

Happy Birthday Dobby yay!!! Have a well deserved Birthday drinky my lovely:)

Haha the movement or what I thought was movement the other werk was gas lol & i just farted after :rofl: 

Bdb.. hmmmm!! Potty pooping! Does he pee in the potty or in the toilet? Maybe try the toilet step up & toddler toilet seat insert so he feels like a big boy? My mum had told me that as a toddler, i pooped once on the potty & i freaked out & thought something had broken off my body lol! If he fine with holding the pee, hes most certainly ok for holding the poop, the pees more harder for them to recognuse & hold apparently.. he wouldnt be playing up with the poop for attention as theres a new baby coming maybe? He&#8217; No longer be the baby.. a friend of mibe went through that xx


----------



## claireybell

Yay for Mirena being removed aswell Dobs :) lovely that your thinking of a poss sibling in a few years for A :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Yours & A&#8217;s Birthday are right near each others aswell how lovely


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it&#8217;s crazy. We have so many mid July birthdays on my dad&#8217;s side of the fam


----------



## claireybell

Are u doing anything nice for your birthday??


----------



## gigglebox

Happy Birthday Dobby!!! What do you have planned?

Yes gender reveal ideas are welcome! I will get the scan probably a week before the party so my brother has tine to order what i need. Also give a little time for a second scan in case baby doesn't cooperate the first time.

Poop: sticker chart. It was the only thing that worked for us. We did a chart with rewards for going x amount of days without pooping in his pants. Started out small, like a few m&m's for each poop, then got big like 10 days in a row was a trip to the trampoline park. It was great reinforcement too to see the stickers. We had it on the wall in the bathroom so he saw it wvery time he peed, too. Instead of clean underpants for your little one you may want to say "each time you show us poop in the potty". My son was certainly proud of showing us his fine work :rofl:

Also if you do a chart dob't take stickers away for soiked pants because that may just reinforce him trying to hide dirty clothes.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh SIL update! My bro texted me and said she "lost the baby"...I gave him unsolicited advice based off what he told me (try opk's, etc) but between us I don't think she was pregnant. I think it was a case of the dodgy blue dye test. Would you say something in my shoes? I don't know if it's my place and I also don't know if that would make them feel better or worse...ok think i answered my own question, I'm just gonna let it be and hope next month is THE month!


----------



## claireybell

Damn those blue dye tests.. fx next month for Bro & SIL <3 

Your scans are near Gigs ahhhhhh! So excited hehe


----------



## claireybell

So Disc Golf is kinda like Frisbee but with a goal, you could always do a Frisbee disc type cake with the goal piece ontop & have pink or blue for the sponge filling in the cake when you cut it... 

Mmmmm Cake Lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I&#8217;m going to be really goddamn selfish right now, I have read but my brains not on the ball and I have no idea what to say to anyone

Having a bit of a panic now. Worrying about the fact we have twins on the way and next to no money. How will we buy a second maybe third cot? A brand new double pram? What will Evie do with no pram?? She will only be 19 months old! We will need 2 more high chairs because eves will still be in one 

I feel really bad but at the moment I&#8217;m resenting them :cry: I&#8217;m dreading it


----------



## claireybell

Disc golf cake :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1038699&stc=1&d=1531843032
 



Attached Files:







B5142DF0-A6F0-4951-B4E6-DEF12C6098E5.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Kit you have a ton of time to collect things and wrap your head around it. I promise you WILL manage! And why a new pram? You can save a bunch buying used. Also, they have double & triple strollers! If you want something smaller in case you just want to take Evie out, get an umbrella stroller! Super cheap, compact, do they job well and are perfect for a near 2yo. You can get a used crib(s) as well. Also Ev may well just need a booster seat at 19months, and CERTAINLY by the time the twins even need a high char. Remember in the start they won't need them, it'll still be some moth before that and I bet you just need an extra chair and Ev can just get a booster seat.

It is very overwhelming when you think of it all but remember this (expenses) won't hit you all at the same time. Plus if you budget you may be able to start buying things early to lessen the blow later. Personally I'm going to start stocking up on things as soon as all looks ok at 13 weeks (like start to pick up diapers & wipes, keep my eyes open for well priced toddler beds to move Lev into, etc).

Cb...that is tacky LOL!!! :rofl: i was thinking more like how can we explode a target with a disc hahaha


----------



## gigglebox

Actually hubby's bday is coming up, i might have to do that for his cake!


----------



## DobbyForever

No big plans just lunch and dinner our. I wanted to take A to build a bear but people are being lame lol/have work. Have some errands too

Cb you made my morning with your fart comment :rofl:

I like the disc golf with the balloon in the cage thing and when it gets hit it pops and spews colored confetti and dust. Or the one where a smoke bomb is attached to a pull string and when someone makes it another person immediately pulls the string. Or i&#8217;ve Seen like darts popping balloons with paint with like 9 balloons and whichever color hits 5 first is the gender. You can maybe do less balloons and frisbees instead of darts? I just worry about how effectively they&#8217;d pop being hit by a frisbee 

Sorry about the blue dye/possible cp. fxed next month is their month

Kit I had the same feeling when I saw a second sac. My doctor always said number two wasn&#8217;t viable, but I swear in one picture I saw something in the small sac. And I immediately flipped out. But like gigs said it won&#8217;t all hit at once. Amazon prime days! I just got a $120 storage unit for $40 for my classroom. But you budget, find deals and coupons. Buy things over time or ask friends. Do you have baby consignment stores near you? Gently used stuff at great prices. It&#8217;ll be ok hugs. It&#8217;s normaland ok to feel how you are feeling


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit used stuff! Seriously. If/when we have another I'll be buying stuff from Facebook. Buying new is so overrated. I also wouldn't worry about buying much (except the necessities) until after the babies are born. I didn't have two of very much because I didn't want my house overrun with stuff and I'm so glad I didn't. You don't need two of very many things. 

Happy birthday Dobs!!! 

Gigs- I'm sure someone has done a disk golf gender reveal!! We did archery lol and our theme was "bows or arrows" haha get it? Like hair bows or archery? Cuter in person with the props. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xT7Bj9kvW3w

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PrEPVd-7vuU

These are two I found. One looks like the smoke thing Dobs talked about and one was a balloon pop. Honestly, the balloon pop would be fun with everyone because it'll take a long time and be super suspenseful. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm excited forboth of us next Thursday!

Sorry about SIL situation. I think it's best to just be quiet about it not possibly being a misscariage/chemical. It will most likely hurt their feelings and possibly belittle or make them feel "stupid". 

I like the idea of maybe hitting somehing with a disc golf to reveal pink or blue.

Greenie I sure tried but V was not letting up. Maybe tonight. Yay for mirena removal. I don't blame you telling your mom it's just a pap.

Shae enjoy your vacay. I've never been there so I have no opinion.

Ah I used to wear contacts all the time but I prefer glasses usually. V had a phase where she wanted to grab them all the time though.

CB oh how exciting. It's so relieving and heartwarming feeling those early movements.

Bdb sorry no advice on bowel training. I like gigs advice.

You are forgiven for now about bump pic :haha:

Dobby happy birthday!! Hope you have a wonderful day :)

Oh and you never know about finding someone. I pretty much gave up on finding someone but figured wth when set up on double date with DH. I'm shocked I even went as the last person they introduced me too was a friend of theirs that was addicted to pills and very.... promiscuous to put it nicely. 

Anyways it's nothing I'd rush into but I hope one day fate brings you and a Mr. Right together.


Kit it's okay to feel that way. You can save money when you return to work. Also as the others have said buy used. Who says you need 3 highchairs. E should be in a boosterseat at that time. I'm not sure I could feed 2 babies at the same time so take turns in E's "old" highchair. 

:hugs: I'm sorry it's a bit overwhelming at the moment. I would feel the exact same if I find out I'm expecting twins. I highly doubt it though.


----------



## Jezika

Way to go on finding those videos, Green! My only lame and stupid idea was getting everyone to play a round of disc golf where the winner gets the honour and glory of opening the envelope and revealing to everyone. So stupid I know. 

Kit I think its so normal to wonder how you will manage, but I can promise you you will. Like Gigs said, you wont actually need high chairs and other stuff till the twins are much older (tbh even at 19months Tilly prefers to sit on a proper chair) and you can get so many stuff second hand for cheap. You could also do a double stroller with a piggyback board for E for when shes older or babywear one of the three kids. I have an ergo for Tilly now and its soooo comfortable and way more convenient than stroller. Im sure you can also get advice online from mums whove been in the same boat as you. I personally wish wed never bought a crib at all, since shes never bloody used it. 

Happy bday Dobs!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs ha ha proper tack cake :haha: i saw that reveal that u say on Pintrest but didnt know if u had a disc golf goal thingy or if u were all going disc&#8217;ing & then i saw cake Lol

Dobs glad my fart comment made u chuckle hahaaa! I did house cleaning on my birthday lol so domesticated 

Kit your not feeling awful or selfish at all hun, perfectly normal shock settling reaction in my opinion.. but you guys will be fine & definately buy used bits & just gradually buy it :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Not having a great day. I slept all day accidentally and because of that I didn&#8217;t reply fast enough to the interview offer for work study at the library at my college and when I did he said the spots had already filled up. Kinda wanna cry right now cuz I really needed the money. I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll figure something out but rn I&#8217;m just emotional and blech. 

Dobs is it your birthday? I can&#8217;t remember. If it is, happy birthday.

Edit: I just now applied to work in a classroom again like I did last fall. We&#8217;ll see if anything comes of it. I&#8217;ve calmed myself down lol, I get emotional very easily haha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- sorry about the work study bring. I also get overly emotional at times so I feel ya girl. Hugs. 

Jez- I actually LOVE that idea! I've never played so no idea how long I takes or how many can play but I think that's an awesome idea!!

My tests came in the mail!!! I'm SOO excited about ttc again.


----------



## shaescott

Okay brain working somewhat again. 

Kit I understand being overwhelmed by that. I would be too. But you&#8217;re going to be okay. You&#8217;re a smart lady, you&#8217;ll figure it out. I agree with the others that you won&#8217;t have to buy everything at the same time, that&#8217;ll help a lot. And you&#8217;re already an experienced mom, so you&#8217;ll have some idea of what to do. You&#8217;ve got this!

I love the disc golf idea, so cute! I wanna do either a black balloon filled with confetti/some kind of powder stuff, or those color grenade things. I just think those parties are sooo cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

All about me Post Haha

Thanks for the b-day wishes! Had a good day. Had lunch with my brother and parents. My mom wasn&#8217;t hungry so she fed A, ago did really well eating pasta as long as he didn&#8217;t have to put it in his mouth himself. The cashier made a lot of mistakes so I ended up with a free upgrade on my meal and a free latte. Then we went to Build A Bear to capitalize on the Pay Your Age Birthday bear. Booyah $1 bear! So I splurged and got a shirt and cupcake to make an $11 bear and gave my $15 coupon to my mom when mislabeling has her make a bear that appeared $2 and was $22! Then hit up party city to get stuff we don&#8217;t need for Aiden&#8217;s party lol. Then off to Benihana for dinner with surprise cake and champagne at home around the fire pit. My brothers got me gift cards and a wine opener/preservation kit and hella wine lol. Literally the only two things I want: money and wine. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hugs I remember giving up on work study. By the time I called hours later it was gone! It was so aggravating. Glad you are feeling better

I had a black confetti balloon. Never popped it. My mini reveal party was nice and good memories afterwards, but it was disappointing. Everyone present wanted and guessed boy so it was like ok great we already all &#8220;knew&#8221; you were having a boy

Green yay for the tests!

Btw af never showed classic cramps then nada. Oh well


----------



## Jezika

Dobs glad you had a good bday. What happened with your mums bear? There was a typo I think. And how come you never popped your balloon?

Shae Im sorry about the work study. Hope you get the classroom gig at least. Just wondering about the sleep stuff, and hope this isnt our of turn, but do you have a sleep disorder? 

Green Im excited about you TTCing too! Have all your doubts gone then?


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks ladies, I always get so much support here it&#8217;s great! I&#8217;ll be slowly looking for bargains as and when I come across them! I know I should wait until 12 week scan but I&#8217;m sort of wanting to get cracking with planning and getting bits!

Green it&#8217;s so great that you&#8217;re looking forward to ttcing again!! Can&#8217;t wait for more pregnancy in this thread! Plus line porn is lacking since nearly everyone is pregnant!

Can&#8217;t remember if I&#8217;ve said it but happy bday dobby!! 

I love gender reveal parties, but I saw a debate online recently and a lot of people were saying (ridiculous in my opinion) that gender reveals are rude, unnecessary and damaging as &#8216;the baby hasn&#8217;t revealed their gender yet&#8217; and that all babies should be raised gender fluid until they decide which gender they are and tell you. Im all for people embracing themselves fully and changing gender if they feel they were born with the wrong genitalia but I can&#8217;t help but feel sad that It&#8217;s now frowned upon to even consider your baby a boy or a girl until they tell you. PLUS children nearly always go through a phase of wanting to be the opposite gender, I certainly did!

Shae are their any other job opportunities around? I&#8217;m sorry you missed out!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I hope you get the work study. 

Greenie yay for tests and looking forward to ttc :happydance:

Dobby it sounds like a pretty good day :)

Kit omg! If you want a gender reveal party, do it :) [email protected]$^ those people saying we should be gender fluid before they are born. I have some other strong opinions on this subject anyways. Just going to shut my mouth/fingers up now.

Oh and I completely understand. I like to be prepared early :) hope you find some great bargains. When is your appt?


----------



## gigglebox

Extremists are loud on the internet. I don't know how popular that opinion actually is...regardless, I don't really care who I offend with my gender reveal :haha: ; anyone who is coming is going to be excited :D i also went through a stage I kind of wanted to be a boy, or at least do boy things. I'm sure it stemmed from having older brothers, but I was SUPER jealous of Boy Scouts! I really wanted to join because they did way cooler things than girlscouts, like camping with tents (we had cabins), building fires (we weren't allowed), carrying knives (again, not allowed). I understand there is some controversy over letting girls into Boy Scouts now but I don't agree with that anyway. They just need to improve the skills the give the ladies! 

To be fair that was like 25 years ago or so, I'm sure they have changed since then. God I feel old now.

Thanks for the party ideas! I think we've figured it out -- Jez I am with you on getting everyone to participate. We are going to do what is called a ring of fire where everyone stands in a circle around the basket and throws in. Traditionally you get one throw, and one more if you make it in. It's like an elimination thing...but here we'll all just be trying to break a target inside the basket. Now i just need to find a hanging target! 

Kit I actually started buying baby stuff for ds2 when we were ttc! I just stored it in my basement. It was a great deal on gender neutral stuff! 

Shae can you get a job off campus?

Dobs your birthday sounded fun. I love gift cards!!! Omg give me an excuse to shop yes please!


----------



## shaescott

Jez I have sleep apnea but haven&#8217;t been using my CPAP since college cuz I&#8217;m too lazy to even set it up (my executive function is at an all time low lol). I&#8217;m not aware of any other sleep disorder. Sleep apnea is just supposed to make you tired all the time, not keep you up for 24 hours straight then make you sleep for 12-14. Idk. Not at all out of turn, don&#8217;t ever worry about asking questions! Speaking of this issue, I woke up at dinner time and I&#8217;ve been up ever since. I meant to go to bed but it didn&#8217;t happen. I&#8217;m gonna try to stay up all day to avoid a repeat of yesterday. If I take my bupropion soon and maybe have some coffee, I&#8217;ll survive!

Kit those people on the internet are ridiculous. You may recall that I&#8217;m pretty liberal, but I&#8217;m 100% for gender reveal parties, and I plan to have ones for my future kids. There&#8217;s nothing wrong with raising a kid to match their genitalia, and the vast majority of people are the same in the head as they are in their pants. As long as you don&#8217;t disallow anything because it&#8217;s not girly enough or not manly enough and you let them be a kid, who cares? You can raise your kid without extreme gender stereotypes without stripping them of their gender identity. No need to pretend they don&#8217;t have a gender. Will I dress my daughter in pink? Absolutely. Does that mean I&#8217;m oppressing her? Of course not. If my daughter told me she hated pink, I wouldn&#8217;t force her to wear it. If she told me she was a boy, I would listen without rushing into anything. Maybe it&#8217;s a phase, maybe not. Give it time. I recently read something from a trans women saying anyone who does gender reveal parties would reject a trans child. I vehemently disagree. It&#8217;s ridiculous to assume that someone who is excited to share the gender of their child would kick out their kid for saying &#8220;hey actually...&#8221;. It really upset me that they would think I would reject my kid just because I want a gender reveal. I commented this, and they basically told me that I was wrong and I had no right to comment because I&#8217;m cisgender and therefore don&#8217;t get to defend myself. Lovely. I hate when people do that. Drives me nuts. 

Okay that&#8217;s really long so to summarize, don&#8217;t worry about what people on the internet say. If you want a gender reveal, go for it. There&#8217;s NOTHING wrong with that. 

Gigs Girl Scouts sucked for me too haha, we just used hot glue guns the whole time basically, it was stupid. We didn&#8217;t go camping once. I totally wish it was more like Boy Scouts. I get both sides of the issue tbh, and I&#8217;m not 100% on either side. I do wish there was a plain old &#8220;Scouts&#8221; that was as popular as Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts that could be unisex so they didn&#8217;t have to change Boy Scouts, because it feels wrong to invade haha, but since there isn&#8217;t one I kinda understand wanting to be able to learn all the cool wilderness stuff. People say they should reform Girl Scouts, and I kinda agree, but it&#8217;s easier said than done. A lot of it was under the control of the troop leader. Pretty sure it&#8217;s still the same today as it was when you were in it. Anyway, it&#8217;s a complicated issue, and like I said, I see both sides of the issue :shrug:

I would get a job off campus, but with the classes I&#8217;ll be taking, it would be better to do an on-campus job. They&#8217;re generally way more accommodating with hours, based on your class schedule etc cuz they only work with the students. My only concern is that if I get this classroom work study, I&#8217;ll have to work Friday mornings. I did less drinking first semester because of that, but second semester when I wasnt working mornings anymore (schedule didn&#8217;t fit with that work study anymore) it picked up a bit, and I do worry that if I drink a lot Thursday night I won&#8217;t be safe to drive until later Friday morning. I never feel drunk when I wake up, but it&#8217;s not that easy to tell I feel like. Last semester I didn&#8217;t drive until afternoon if I got drunk the night before, just in case. Idk. I can always just drink Friday or Saturday nights instead so that&#8217;s not an issue. My friends won&#8217;t be on campus anymore anyway so it&#8217;s less likely that I&#8217;d be getting drunk on a Thursday night. One of my two friends actually dropped out (makes me really sad cuz we were gonna have clinical together, but she&#8217;s been struggling mentally after the miscarriage and with depression so I understand, she plans to come back in a year, it&#8217;s just a break) and the other isn&#8217;t in nursing and has classes fridays, so she couldn&#8217;t stay up late Thursday nights. 

The fact that I&#8217;m worried about job scheduling because of my drinking might be a slight concern... :rofl: nah it&#8217;s fine, I can choose not to drink. I just don&#8217;t like to stop once I start (my friend cut me off last time whoops), but I don&#8217;t drink more than twice a week, usually only once, and this summer it&#8217;s been like once a month lol. Plus I don&#8217;t drink hard liquor at this point, just wine and mikes and Smirnoff ice. I might get into it eventually, but at this point I&#8217;m good with my jumbo bottle of pink moscato.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sounds like you moved to CA :rofl: most people I know rolled their eyes at me. Because millennials do too much unnecessary stupid stuff (gender reveal, sprinkles, maternity/newborn shoots, cake smash). My brother at UCB made a couple jokes about assigning his gender, but I also have strong feelings. I am more than happy to teach the curriculum surrounding transgender/various types of relationships because I would never dictate how someone lives their life and I expect nobody dictates what parties I can throw lol. Except my mom because she usually chips in :rofl:

Only time I wanted to be a guy was when I started dtd and realized how it&#8217;s so make centric/painful for me. I figure it must be nice to be the guy. And let&#8217;s just say some special experiences in college confirm that theory

And I agree so many pregnancies which I am thrilled for but definitely leads to a lack of tests to squint at and tweak


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I got sprinkles cupcake


----------



## pacificlove

Mit, congratulations on twins!! That's big news alone, let alone twins! Kids need to identify with a gender, all of their friends will. At 6 years old when they change to go to PE class, I'd hate to see this kid struggle with his or her identity among peers when they don't have an understanding of gender yet. Kids can be so cruel to one another, that we don't need to add this 'non gender" crap on top of it.
If they are unhappy about their gender that was assigned at birth, they can change it later. Anyway, that's my opinion, throw a gender reveal party. 

Dobs, happy birthday!! Sorry I missed it yesterday but I am glad to hear you had a good day :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and A&#8217;s birthday gift to me was eating some bits of various pastas! He&#8217;s still lacking fine motor skills to feed himself, but (when spoon fed bits) more is staying in than coming out! Which is exciting. Normally everything ends up on him/the floor


----------



## bdb84

Re boy scouts- My son was in Cub Scouts from Tiger through Webelos 2 (so from start to finish) and I was a troop leader. DD1 went to all of the extra curriculars and activities with us. There was no way around it. She went on the trips and the camp outs and no one was ever bothered by a girl's presence. I was far from the only parent who had to bring along opposite gender siblings, either, and there was a never an issue. 

I do not see anything wrong with a unisex version of Cub Scouts. Lets not sexualize our children far before they are emotionally mature enough for that. 

But Boy Scouts is an entirely different ball game. The boys are all in 6th grade and older and girls no longer 'give cooties'. It's much harder to supervise older children so I do agree with different groups for the kids by that point.

However, Girl Scouts really need a new agenda. Selling cookies is fun and all, but most of those girls would love to be out there getting just as dirty as the boys. My best friend's daughter took part in GS for a few years and she was so bored with the sewing and household duties they were being taught. She was so envious of my son's camp outs and fishing trips and hikes and such.


----------



## DobbyForever

I joined Girl Scouts when our first two meetings were shadowing female vets and female engineers 

I quit the day I earned the &#8220;make me pretty&#8221; badge which involves wearing dresses, putting in makeup, and having a photo shot at 9


----------



## claireybell

I never went to any scouts, brownies or girl Guides :( deprived as a child! I think because my mum had 3 girls she couldnt of afforded to send us all.. miffs me really! I def dont want that happening with ours growing up.. 

Oooh your birthday sounded fab Dobs, so glad you had a lovely day! Have u opened ye Wine ?? Hehee! I always find/found both Nuala & Riley always eat better with other people, they grazed with me & Nualas dinner mostly ends up on the floor, totally normal :thumbup: i just think, if they hungry they&#8217;ll eat even in attempting to shove bits n pieces in their mouths lol

MrsG woop!!! Im excited that your tests have arrived heheee!!! :)

Love that gender reveal idea Gigs! Close fam & friends will have lotsa fun & your Boys will be so excited <3 

Just come back from the school Fete, its been cloudy & less hot all day, lovely, school kicks out & the sun comes out, ive been dying in the heat fir the last 1.5hrs uhhhhh!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no cb now you've done it -- you said "brownies", guess what i'm craving now? :rofl:

Hope you're able to cool down! That sounds miserable. At least we're almost out of the hottest time of the year...

I am excited for fall, but moreso the holiday season! I've begun Christmas shopping :haha: I don't want to get hit with the cost all at once again this year, especially since we now officially have more people to buy for than ever. Last year was rough. Plus I can yard sale for some things now! Hahaha. I actually got a really nice brand new nieman Marcus necklace with the tag still on this past weekend! $55 I paid like $3!


----------



## claireybell

Haha mmmm warm brownies & Vanilla Icecream Droooooool Lol!! 

Heatwave set to continue here at least through til August :shock: Hottest uk long summer since 1976! I am looking forward to cooler weather but no doubt il moan about it :haha: our Autumn is just full of cold rain mainly & then crappy icey cold rain in Winter! Summer is my fave usually, alot cooler now sat in lounge with2 fans on ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Ah check u out aswell, crimbo shopping!! I aim to do all mine in September, all wrapped & handed out before December Lol


----------



## pacificlove

We've also still got another 6+ weeks of hot weather. In reality it could be 10 week. We probably won't see any rain either. We took L to the beach twice in the last 4 days, turns out this kid is already getting a tan and he had sun screen on and limited time in the sun!!! At least he isn't like me, who just turns into a lobster. After lobster phase, I turn white again. L has a tan... Like a real tan with tan lines on his arms where his shirt cut off. 

Gigs, like you, I am looking forward to fall and the holidays. But reality just hit me, that means baby will come shortly after! (Fine, February, but in the grand scheme, that's short time).

So, DH was convinced that we'd be done after 2 kids. Totally convinced, thinking of getting snipped after or if this baby is another C-section I'd get my tubes tied. 
So yesterday we were talking, what if this baby is another boy? Would we want to try a third and have another chance at girl?? So it definitely sounds like we may not be done our family even though #2 isn't even born. Haha, I reminded hubby that we'd still have to go through labor and delivery which would probably make him change his mind again.


----------



## shaescott

Gross warning

Today is not starting out great :haha: I took a 4 hour nap from 9-1 and woke up super nauseous. I thought it was cuz I didn&#8217;t get enough sleep. But it didn&#8217;t go away. It got worse. So bad I took a pregnancy test :rofl: it was negative. Then I went to take a nausea pill, and when I picked up the bottle I gagged so hard I knew I was gonna throw up, so I ran to the toilet... and at one point puke came out of my nose. I feel a million times better now. But my throat stings from the stomach acid. I am not looking forward to morning sickness lol, my mom puked every 30-60 minutes while working with me and my sister, it was terrible. I&#8217;m such a wimp, I can&#8217;t even handle puking once, yet a bunch of you ladies are probably puking every day and not saying anything.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh heeze PL, you're right, i'll have a baby a short month after xmas :shock: suddenly i'm ok with the holidays taking time getting herr :haha: 

Cb we have the prettiest falls here on the east coast. Fluek can attest to that! Lovely mild temps, not much rain, BEAUTIFUL colored leaves changing on the trees...sweatshirt weather! Love it. But yeah probably still 6 weeks out from that but it'll be here before i know it.

Shae wonder what that was about? A stomach bug?


----------



## mrs.green2015

We have probably 12 weeks of warm weather. We go to this place every year in October and I always think "should I wear shorts?" Because it's warm but it's our doors and kind of farm-ish so I wear pants and then I'm warm. So basically that's how I know we still have 12 weeks of warm weather left. Haha
Supposed to be 108 I think today. I'm dying already. 

Shae- that's not good!!! Maybe something you ate? I will say with pregnancy I kind of just sucked it up and kept going and I'm sure you will too. You're a tough cookie. 

Cb- how hot is it there?

Bravo for you ladies doing Christmas shopping already!!!! I have no idea what I'm even supposed to get a 2 year old. Lol so I haven't started.


----------



## Jezika

Yikes no no I dont want fall to come. I dont mind it, I just hate the evenings getting darker earlier... its so depressing. Plus having to spend 500 years putting 1000 layers of clothes on a squirmy toddler. 

PL you know you could always find out the sex and then base the tube tying plans on that ;)

Shae it sounds like s stomach bug? You may not be nauseous at all in preg even though your mum was (though it sounds like she had hyperemesis gravidarum or whatever its called). I always assumed everyone got sick in preg but Id say most people I know have been totally nausea free, several have had nausea, and very few have actually been sick. My two preg bffs are both nausea free now (though one is only 6 weeks) and Im like great I drew the short straw, but even I never actually puked. Anyway, hope you feel better soon! 

CB I could totally do with hot brownies right now mmmmmm

Re: gender reveals, ah yes I know the kind of people that get up in arms about that. There was one student who was appalled that a biology book had diagrams for male and female anatomy. Several people at my university have started to put their preferred pronouns in their e-mail signatures (usually confirming he or she). Theres also someone I did a Spanish class with whos always posting screenshots of her convos on Tinder with men or just from social media, and she basically gets super verbally aggressive with them over even the slightest hint of misogyny or objectification. Like she posted a picture once in which she said she was feeling sad and ugly, and then when a male follower commented and told her not to feel ugly because shes beautiful, she reamed him the eff out. I wont judge her because maybe shes had terrible experiences that make her ultra defensive but I do see a lot of anger and vitriol (not just re: gender) over things people really do not intend badly at all, and also some people believing that others are not even entitled to have and express an opinion unless theyre part of such-and-such group. 

Tangent, sorry. Point is I agree with Shae and PL. Biological sex differences exist whether we like it or not (although, get this, some deny that too), and gender is a huge part of identity, whether we like it or not. I think there are all sorts of problems with gender stereotypes (girls not being allowed to make fires and go camping is utterly ridiculous), but you can change that without ignoring gender altogether and confusing kids even more. Just my ranty opinion of course.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I totally agree regarding sex/gender etc.

Thanks for the love ladies. I&#8217;m not sure what it was. Generally with stomach bugs I puke more than once and still feel pretty sick after. It feels like it&#8217;s more likely food poisoning. But idk :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Forgot to say, IUD removal was rescheduled to August 10th. It&#8217;s closer to when my period is due anyway so I&#8217;m fine with it. I&#8217;ll be CD31, my cycles have been sticking to 33-35 days or so most of the time. 

Oh and Jez regarding my mom and morning sickness, she probably did have that. She took nausea meds AND wore sea bands or whatever they&#8217;re called. She also had symptoms with me 3 days after conception so she seems to get all the symptoms from that stuff. She&#8217;s pretty in tune with her body as well, she&#8217;ll be like &#8220;hey I ovulated this is your fault&#8221; cuz she&#8217;s starting menopause and rarely does. She knows when she ovulates, I don&#8217;t always. Once she told me she had such a strong ovulation that she thinks if my dad didn&#8217;t have a vasectomy she would&#8217;ve gotten pregnant despite the Mirena. I think that was only like a year ago too. And she KNOWS about that stuff, like she ain&#8217;t just making stuff up for kicks, she can tell with her body. It worries me a little cuz last cycle I had a strong ovulation I&#8217;m pretty sure, super bad PMS too, and I didn&#8217;t DTD in the right timeframe but if I had I worry I might&#8217;ve ended up pregnant, considering. That last cycle of mine also made my mom ovulate it was so strong. She hadn&#8217;t in months. Freaks me out, man.


----------



## Flueky88

CB I haven't braved letting her eat messy foods by herself. Puffs, small pieces of scrambled eggs, or cheese is fine by herself. I need to get over it.

Oh and as gigs said fall is beautiful this way. The beautiful changing of the leaves in the mountains. It's stunning. The weather is cool and crisp but not cold. My favorite time of year for sure.

Gigs the mention on brownie makes me queasy. Most sweets aren't sounding too good right now.

I'd really like to go down the nlue ridge parkway sometime in the fall. Sooo gorgeous from all I hear.

Pacifc interesting about DH considering #3. It's funny because right now I feel like I don't want a third :haha:

Shae I hate getting sick. I used to cry :haha:. It's still very unpleasant but I deal with it. My main trigger for vomitting was brushing my teeth in the morning. As disgusting as it was. I did slip a bit in my oral hygeine as acud etosion from vomitting won't help either. I did mnage to brush in evenings better. Thankfully mine wasn't severe though . I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh jist bitching real quick, my SIL (not the one i've been talking about recently but the one who lives nearby) just forbade my MIL tonwalk her son in a stroller in MIL's neighborhood. We go together in the morning because my MIL watches SIL's son, and I walk with ds2. WHAT THE ACTUAL F? Now I've heard of people being overprotective of their kids but this is insane!!! She doesn't love on a busy road!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs that's so annoying. I'm hyper sensitive to being overprotective because of my MIL. She's so overprotective and crazy. When her boys were little if she didn't get home before the sun went down she would go stay at her sisters house (because her husband worked out of town). Like what?!? 
She used to HATE that I went on walks alone with the boys. Then I started running almost everyday and she was really unhappy about it. She bought me pepper spray haha
I also don't understand how people don't do anything with their kid(s) because they're scared? I do everything with my kids becyase my husband is out of town Monday-Friday and I'm not spending my two days with him running errands. Sorry tangent, it's a touchy subject with me haha 


Ummm so I'm not sure if I mentioned this before but my husband works out of town Monday-Friday (occasionally Monday-Thursday) so if I ovulate during the weekrhag cycle will be wasted for me. Boo. I could make a trip but hubs shares a hotel room with his coworker and I'd have two kids in tow... so not sure it would work anyhow. Bummer.


----------



## gigglebox

Green the thing is my SIL will not let MIL do ANYTHING with her son except watch him inside. He is not "allowed" to go in the car with MIL unless it's an emergency. In fact my MIL isn't allowed to watch my son and SIL's son at the same time even if FIL is there too! She is just an insane control freak. She even pitched a fit about MIL letting baby watch tv even though SIL buys & plays movies for him...??? I just don't get it. The really annoying thing is she basically gets priority (because she has a full time job) of babysitting and she's screwed me out of MIL watching ds2 a couple times...all because she won't allow the kids be watched together. I've been going over anyway and just hanging out and it's a shame SIL is batshit because our boys get along really well. Uggghhhh sorry just really frustrated. And in case anyone wonders why MIL won't say anything, it's because she is afraid SIL will hold the baby over her head and not let her see him.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry about the rant!

Green, just make sure you dtd every Saturday & Sunday! If you dtd sunday you have at least a solid three days of coverage, which really only means you'll be screwed if you ov thursday. If he comes back on fridays that still leaves you with evening bd. Don't worry! Still plenty of chance :)

Ewww Jez i forgot all about the daylight getting shorter. Ugh I absolutely hate it. Definitely another reason fall/winter can take its time. I really need to take advantage of the evening daylight hours after Lev goes to sleep but i'm so dang tired! I passed out on the couch again tonight :dohh: and I've got soooo much art stuff to catch up on.

Fluek i used to have a friend who had a legit vomit phobia. She would have panic attacks if she felt ill enough to puke. She can't even watch it in a movie or she gets panicked. I'm sorry your gag reflex gets so bad! Is it like that this time around? Actually just realized you never said it was a pregnancy thing...was it worse pregnant (the teeth brushing)? I notice too if i brush the back of my tongue i gag (only pregnant). Very annoying.


----------



## pacificlove

Gaaah!! Typed on my phone for 10+ minutes and it didn't post!

Gigs, some moms are just like that... My parents have friends with a daughter and grandkids. Daughter won't even let her parents take the kids over night let alone to their cabin alone because she's afraid she'll miss a first. The kids in question are teenagers. 

Shae, fx for not getting sick! Maybe try something with ginger to settle the stomach? Summer sickness sucks, worse then winter sickness. Sorry about the nose puke...

Flueky, at this point I am not sure about #3! One baby at a time! 

As for fall colors, we get yellows and ever greens here but we do get some nice storm watching here in the Pacific Northwest. I am looking forward to going to Toronto in the fall. Probably heading further east to Ottawa too. Hopefully around the right time!


----------



## mrs.green2015

We don't get any pretty fall colors, unless you go up to the hills. It's California. It's just ugly. lol Everyone thinks California is so beautiful but in reality unless you live on the beach or in the hills/ mountains it's ugly. 

Gigs! She sounds like my MIL. She refused to drive with the boys. I had to drive them home once so she could watch them while I was doing my sisters baby shower. She also HATES putting them to bed because I just put them down. They whine (not cry) for 60 seconds and she acts like it's the end of the world.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish rant cuz broken phone

My stepdad is getting on my nerves. Little things but they are peeving me off.
- Not offering me food/treats. Granted I complain about my weight and i&#8217;ve Visibly gained quite the belly, but he does this to my mom as well. Like micromanaging our food. He&#8217;s not stupid enough to say anything but it&#8217;s stuff like offering everyone cookies except us, clearing the food before we are finished, throwing out my leftover birthday cake, complaining when I asked for a cupcake for my birthday. After the whole being mooed at whenever I are, i&#8217;m Not in the mood for another a**hole to dictate what I can and cannot eat
- at dinner his meal cane with shrimp. We all love shrimp, he hates it. He gave it to my brothers. My mom and I just looked at each other like a**hole they already had three rolls of sushi and it&#8217;s my birthday and they ordered shrimp!
- he keeps taking digs st my spending. Mind you I don&#8217;t buy anything for myself. I only buy things for A. And granted I do splurge on him. But he keeps going on about &#8220;are you spending money you have?&#8221; &#8220;He doesn&#8217;t need top of the line stuff&#8221; &#8220;when we had the boys we didn&#8217;t have half this stuff&#8221; blah blah like gtfo our how dare you. I return anything I borrow from you within weeks. I&#8217;min debt because the lawyer I asked you about firing f*ed me over and my ex doesn&#8217;t pay his child support. Yoi&#8217;re Not paying my bills so don&#8217;t even step to me about what I should or should not do for my son. And gfys everything EVERYTHING is on sale or with a coupon or both

And i&#8217;m also just mad because I borrowed my mom&#8217;s pants and the pockets are weird so A kicked my phone out and it broke the screen so now I have to buy a new phone because it is shredding my fingers rage typing lol


----------



## Jezika

Ah that all sounds very annoying and kind of hurtful Dobs. My mums longterm partner can be a bit like that with the food stuff too. I mean, Ive defo had a belly since having a kid (diastasis recti doesnt help) but hed be like that even when I was very slim. Like why is it anyones business?! Did you put him in his place or did you have to bite your tongue? Phone thing sucks. Tbh theres a good chance Id cry.

PL I forgot you were coming to Toronto in the fall. If you have time and youre close we should have a playdate haha.

And what kind of first might a parent of a teenager miss? Like... their first sexting?

Shoot everything else just dropped out of my head and i better sleep coz Im already getting back into bad habits (its 1:25am).


----------



## Jezika

Oh Gigs thats super annoying re: SIL. Im guessing thats her mum shes bossing around?


----------



## shaescott

Ugh I&#8217;m so pissed, I tried to go to sleep at a somewhat normal time (like midnight) and I woke up at 2:30 am with my body saying I had to poo but my body was a liar and now I still feel like I need to but nada and I&#8217;m not tired at all so I&#8217;m just up at 3:30 am all over again. 

Dobs that&#8217;s pretty rude of your stepdad. It&#8217;s none of his business how you eat or how you spend money on your son. 

These crazy overprotectiveness stories are wild! My parents were overprotective in some ways, but not that bad!


----------



## shaescott

Work Study update: they had a small shift opening at the library from 12:30 pm to 3 pm (legit only 2.5 hours ugh) and offered it to me. I took it, because $15 a week is better than $0 a week, plus I can pick up shifts that people drop. I say $15 a week cuz minimum wage in NH is $7.25 and I still have to pay MA income tax on it. So it&#8217;s an estimate, but probably accurate. I didn&#8217;t want to reject it, because what if I applied to off campus jobs and none of them wanted me and I had absolutely zero income at all? That would be worse. I might apply to work weekends at a restaurant or something. Preferably one right over the MA border so I get $11 an hour. The border is like 15 minutes from my college, and there&#8217;s an Olive Garden right at the border and technically in MA.

Also, yes, I&#8217;ve been awake since I posted at 3:30 am :rofl: kill me now please :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

To clarify, MIL is not refusing to do anything, SIL is forbidding her to do anything with the kid. 

Jez my SIL m's husband and my husband and brothers, so MIL is both our MIL. 

omg baby's first sexying :rofl:

Dobs that is so passive aggressive! But i'm so confrontational these days i say call him out next time.

Shae i'd still look into waitressing somewhere or bartending or something.


----------



## claireybell

Officially 12wks gigs :) 

oh Shae ... how you feeling today?? i bet u enjoyed doing the pg test Lol - sorry u were feeling poop though

Mrs G get some fertlity lube & use it daily so that any spermies have an extended life during the week unless you get tons of ewcm around Fertile Window :thumbup: The temp here atm are ranging from 24/5 - 30 degrees most days, which may not sound that Hot but generally a Uk heatwave is like 1/2 wks at 23/4 temps lol but the upstairs of our house (newly extended & very well insulated) its like 29 degrees at night, feel awful for the kids :(


----------



## claireybell

Dobby that sucks about your phone - will it cost much to replace??


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs that's so crazy of your SIL! She really needs to chill the f out. That's really strange she freaks about MIL playing movies, tv but she does it.

I'm not that bad regarding vomiting, thankfully. It is definitely my least favorite body "fluid" to clean up. Poop is much easier imo. Phlegm doesn't bother me either. 

I already had issues at times with teeth brushing. However, I've figured out ways to avoid gagging when not pregnant. Its already starting this pregnancy. No vomitting yet though. My trigger area is back of my upper molars. 

My dad's gag relex is horrible from teeth brushing. He jokes he could never be gay :rofl:
Greenie sorry about you MIL being overprotective. Also so what if they whine for 1 minute before going to sleep, It's not the end of the world. 

FX you O on Sundays or Mondays. 

Pacufic I agree we will wait until after #2 to decide.

Dobby sorry he is acting like that. I suffered from my grandma about my weight as a child. It was more than not offering. I was called a pig before I even finished grade school.... it sucks regardless of method. Are you thinking you might go back to your place to get away from that?

Sorry about your phone :(

Shea sorry for lack of sleep. It can be hard getting your body "on track". Are you just a natural night owl? I'm definitely not. I'm ready for bed at 10 or 1030 when I'm not pregnant :haha:

Hope you can sneak more hours in or geta weekend waitressing job.

Jex kids first sexting :rofl:

AFM 1 week til scan :happydance:

V was a butt at the store last evening. She kept grabbing priduce out of the buggy and wantung to bite through the bag and threw a fit when I took it away. I think she was tired a bit though 

Welp she's awake.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I&#8217;ll definitely be looking into waitressing jobs. I know the ingredients to about 2 drinks, so bartender might not be the best idea for me haha. I might wait until I get into my groove with school though to make sure I&#8217;ll have time for it. Like maybe wait until I get through the first month, then apply October if all is well. 

Flueks I&#8217;m definitely a night owl. In high school I&#8217;d be up until 2-3 in the morning and then get up at 6 am, go to school, come home, nap from 2:30-dinner time, then stay up until 2 am again lol. These days I like to nap after lunch when it&#8217;s an option, cuz I&#8217;m all stuffed and comatose. I eat so much food at the dining hall, I should be so fat. I did gain a little weight, but not nearly enough to say I got fat. I went from like 130 to 135 lbs or something like that. I&#8217;ve been fluctuating in that territory since then, while previously I didn&#8217;t go above 132. Anyone who struggles with weight probably hates me right now. Maybe when I get older my metabolism will slow down. My dad still isn&#8217;t fat though. 

Also, regarding brushing and gagging, when I brush the back of my tongue I always gag. I have a terrible strong gag reflex. If your dad can&#8217;t be gay, I can&#8217;t be straight :rofl: I tried numbing spray for the bedroom. Didn&#8217;t work. I only gagged twice while removing my old roommates puke covered shoes and underwear, and it wasn&#8217;t a super strong gag, just little ones, so I figure I can manage that aspect of healthcare. Honestly the thought of puke makes me feel sick more than actual puke. It&#8217;s probably my most hated bodily fluid to deal with as well, and I&#8217;ve never done it in a healthcare setting (so far, ask again after this semester lol). 

I just went to make strawberry rhubarb pie and the pie crust was expired. Damn. I&#8217;d cut up the strawberries and frozen them in like May. Guess I&#8217;ll just eat them :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

I'm way behind on my reading, but I half-skimmed over everything, so I have a general gist of everything going on.

KIT!!!! Omg, how exciting for you! But I TOTALLY get your anxieties over all if this. Look, you're early. Definitely buy stuff gradually, buy used. My family us on a pretty tight income too, so I understand. If I were you, I'd skip buying two separate cribs and mattresses, and I'd buy two cheap pack n' plays for them to sleep in. Pack n' plays meet the guidelines for safe sleep recommendations, as long as you're not using any sheets, blankets, pillows, etc. It would be way cheaper than buying two more cribs. And if you belong to any local FB mom groups, you could post an ISO "double stroller" post. You will need two new infant carseats, but Amazon often has good deals on nice seats. Everything else I'd get second-hand. I wouldn't even worry about highchairs at this point. I got a nice cheap $40 one from Amazon for Charlotte, but I didn't purchase it until she was 5 months old or so. You have plenty of time! For now, just work on wrapping your head around this news! Congratulations!

Shae- You're so cute, and I love the red hair. Hopefully you feel better...when my stomach gets funky, I drink some kombucha tea throughout the day, and that really sorts me out. The Brew Doctor brand is the most drinkable in my opinion.

Fluek- I was all gaggy and pukey very early with my 2nd and 3rd babies. And for me, it lasted well into my second trimester. Hopefully you find something that kinda helps.

Dobs- Yeah, stepdad sounds hurtful to me. That sucks. Yay for A trying pasta! 

Gigs- SIL is behaving ridiculously. I find that when some one is controlling, it's because they're trying to manage their own anxiety. Obviously it doesn't work, and it just creates resentment all the way around, but from my experience, anxiety is the underlying issue. It can make people act in crazy ways, that's for sure.

CB- How are you feeling, honey? Your pregnancy is moving along nicely? Are you going to remain on team yellow? If you can manage to not find out, I'm telling you that it makes the surprise AMAZING at the birth. I am so glad we waited to find out with Charlotte until she arrived. It was awesome.

Nothing terribly new here. We've been in a dispute with our neighbors over who owns are conjoined driveway, we have our abstract over at our attorney's, and our land surveyed, etc. We do own the whole driveway. It's complicated, and would take me forever to type the whole fiasco out. It's just...ugh.

Charlotte's 8 months old, and just about crawling. She is hilarious. And I can say with some certainty at this point that she is going to be my wild child. She's loud, grabby, wiggly, and just rambunctious. Once she does get mobile, she'll be a terror. Lol!!! She watches the older two run around with a blood-thirsty look in her eyes, I'm telling you. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## shaescott

Wooks thank you for the compliments and advice :) sorry about the neighbor dispute. Do we get to see any recent pics of Charlotte? (Don&#8217;t mind me shamelessly asking for baby pictures)

ETA: reminds me, we still need a bump pic from Bdb don&#8217;t we!


----------



## TexasRider

Shae- good luck on the job situation- i agree see how things go with class load and assignments etc before taking on more jobs. It could make the semester even worse. 

Afm its freaking hot here. Like its supposwd to be 105 for the high temp with no heat index and right now its 99 outside with a feels like temp of 109... holy cow Im not going outside at all. My AF started Wednesday thank god so now I know where I am at. If i had to guess I ovulated near July 4 based on a little bit of ewcm i noticed around then. and that would have made AF show up about 14 days later so all is good there- guess i just skipped a round of ovulation lol 

I hope everyone is doing great and i read everything everyday just dont always have much to contribute so I dont lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb thanks, yeah 12 weeks...crazy! It's gone so quickly. Still having days of terror and days of pure excitement. Honestly all will be good after the "fourth trimester". It's just the lack of sleep that is so insanely difficult for me. If you took that out of the equation I'd be popping out babies left and right. Well, that, and money, and the havoc babies do to my body...but you know sleep deprived is ver much up there.

Wook i'm afraid of #3 also being wild! My ds2 is crazy. 14 months and yesterday he was trying to knock pictures off our wall with a broom.

Fluek you're dad's gay comment literally made me lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae well it just may be your
body's own circadium rhythm. It's hard to "adapt" to another one. I did night/graveyard shift for 4 years. I never really felt good as I was working when my body craved sleep. Daytime sleep just wasn't as restful for me. I think that shift will really agree with you though :)

Is there a spray designed to numb your throat for that purpose or just used a numbing spray for sore throat? DH learned he best not hold my head whike doing that act:haha: 


Wooks it's bearable for now. I think it'll ramp up within a week or so. I'm thinking my last episode of puking last time was right before 12 or 13 weeks. I'm hoping it follows suit this time.

Oh we once looked at a beautiful house but it had a shared driveway. Decided that was a deal breaker as we figured it might cause disputes. Hope it gets settled dear.

Haha maybe her siblings will help occupy her. V is definitely in to everything and wants to put EVERYTHING in her mouth. Just curious. Also throws some crazy tantrums for a 13 month old. She's at her worst with me :rofl: it's revenge for how I did my mom as a toddler.

Tex omg way too hot to be outside. Sorry af showed instead of bfp, but glad limbo is over.

Gigs glad to literally make you lol. Oh and yes happy 12 weeks!!

Oh maybe V isn't too wild then. 

Whelp she just woke from her nap crying.


----------



## DobbyForever

More whining my mom wants me to board my dogs for A&#8217;s party and it&#8217;s a weekday so no low cost vaccine clinics to go to. One damn dog is $140! Ffs. Over one f-in vaccine


----------



## gigglebox

Lame dobs and I have no solution, except maybe a nearby city has a clinic? 

I ate my weight in pizza and feel like garbage. It was really yummy though.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I get exhausted around 3-5 am, so I worry about that with night shift. Who knows :shrug: Oh and the spray was specifically for that bedroom purpose :rofl:

Gigs happy 12 weeks! Your ticker always makes me hungry!

Dobs that&#8217;s crazy. Everything is so expensive ugh :(


----------



## Flueky88

Wow Dobby that's ridiculous. Is the party at yours or your mom's? Could you have them in kennels at home if at your place? 

Gigs, I fixed omelette for breakfast. We had hamburgers and hot fudge cake at a ma and pop place. Then I had capt D for dinner. My omelette was the only thing I ate healthy today. I probably better hope I get ms if I don't want to gain ridiculous amount :haha:

Shae I never knew they made that but it sounds gross. I hate cepacol numbing spray as is though.

Oh and I think most the nurses get tired around that time. It was typically the calmest timeof my shift. Whoever thought patient's are sleeping all night need to work one night :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

What is captain d? Hot fudge cake sounds amazing. 

Dobs can you just leave them at home and hire a dog walker?

Shae, thanks! I wish there was a dessert only ticker. And maybe a ticker with body part references so you could visualize the size just by looking down ("baby is the size of your trimmed thumb nail", "baby is the size of your knee cap"). Basically i need to design a ticker.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it's a fast food seafood place. They really aren't that bad tasting and not greasy to me. The hot fudge cake was pretty good. It suprised me as I don't like eating chocolate candy right now.

Your baby is the size of a nose hair :rofl: sorry it popped in my head and had to share. :haha:

Oh and I'm already having rlp. Crazy! I'm guessing because it's not my first time. I take it as a good sign that my uterus/baby is growing


----------



## claireybell

Flueks your Dads gay comment cracked me up :rofl: 

I ALWAYS gag atm with tooth brushing, my gag reflex is awful when pg lol.. SO can hear me at the bathroom sink hahaa!!! Only get it when pg, weird! 

Mmmm pizza Gigs, what did u have on it?? You should def google on how to nake your own baby Ticker lol id use that! Im so pissed that &#8216;the Bump&#8217; fruit tickers dont work now :( 

Jez your Tilly is super uber CUTE!!! Your insta pics just melted my heart <3

Wooks hey!! Aww Charlotte sounds so funny & cheeky just like Nuala.. she watches with hawk eyes like shes planning something:haha: my bumps getting there, in my other pg i looked like this at 25ish wks lol il be huge at the end i reckon!! 

Tex im glad your glad ypu got you af :hugs: always better to know where u are with ye cycles.. 

Gigs & Flueks what days are your scans next wk?? Im very excited hehee! My 20wk&#8217;er is a week bext Tuesday.. its draaaaaaaagging lol! 

Riley has his Laser Tag soft play birthday party later today 5:30-7:30pm, hes well excited haha if i manage to snap some pics il post them later today :)


----------



## claireybell

Flueks whats rlp?


----------



## kittykat7210

Clairey it&#8217;s round ligament pain :) 

Can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re 18 weeks! 

I also can&#8217;t believe eves is nearly 1!! I go back to work in 6 weeks, then I&#8217;ve got to tell them I&#8217;m taking another year off :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

CB yup it's yucky. It's worse when you do throw up as then your mouth is really gross but if you brush you will just throw up again. Ugh.

Our scans are Thursday the 26th :)

Hope he enjoys laser tag. I'm sure he will :)

Oh and kits right rlp is round ligament pain.


Kit, :rofl: "hey, I'm back, but not for long." Hope they take it well. Oh and itis hard to believe Evie is almost 1.

AFM V woke up crying a lil after 5. I went to the bathroom and she stopped. My alarm goes off at 540. I obviously couldn't fall back asleep. Yuck! I'll definitely be napping tonight. So glad I'm off this weekend.


----------



## wookie130

Here's a photo from our photo session the other night.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1532019691686.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## wookie130

Just the kids...


----------



## wookie130

Oops! Here...
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1532019695283.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## wookie130

Last one
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1532019703935.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## claireybell

I know its going so fast atm but i reckon it&#8217;ll slooooow right down once i hit 20wks ha ha! 

Such beautiful photos of your family Wooks <3 

Ohhhh round ligament pain, im crap with abbreviations lol! I been getting ligament pain since around wk 9/10 & my big veins down there aswell, joy! All my joints are constant achey aswell in my hips & butt area, 3rd child pain in butt Lol! & starting to feel the Braxton Hicks feeling of hard tightness in my lower tum..


----------



## bdb84

Wooks, beautiful pictures <3


----------



## gigglebox

Beautiful pics wook! I especially love the black & white one <3 

Fluek that made me think of long John silvers :sick: my ex gf used to love that place. And hubby had a coworker that used to go and ask for a box of just the fried scrippins :sick: 

Yay in less than a week we get to see babies! I am full of nervous excitement. Just hoping all goes well...

I haven't used the doppler but my uterus is definitely growing. It's also lopsided...baby is favoring the left side. Which i think is a boy theory thing :haha: 

One of Des' teachers congratulated me the other day then followed up with "I'll keep my fingers crossed it's a girl!" :roll:


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek ds2 was up three times last night and ds1 woke up early, fell back asleep on the couch, then was in our bed at 6:20am...no idea when he got there lol; he scared the crsp out of hubs :haha:

Anyway i hope we both catch naps!


----------



## gigglebox

So much for my hopes for a nap -.-


----------



## DobbyForever

Still working off my cracked screen hopefully going to the store today to get a new phone. Just popping in to say good looking fam, Wook! What great photos!

Did I mention final vet bills were $335? I saved $25 with a yelp coupon but ugh. And I guess i&#8217;m Not mad about the exam on one dog because she has developed a very low grade heart murmur but it&#8217;s good to know


----------



## gigglebox

Hope that is nothing Dobby! Can you save money on the phone by just teplacing the screen?


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie what a beautiful family!

CB oh man that baby is being cheeky! How did laser tag go??

Gigs what are scippins??

Oh and V was always to my left :rofl: from the doppler at 12 weeks on she was ALWAYS on my left side. She loved burying her head near my left hip bone at later ultrasounds. 

Sorry for your crap sleep as well. I definitely couldn't nap. Went to rura VA again. I'm going to pick V up soon and hope she goes to bed early.

Dobby sorry for phone screen still being cracked. Also it still sucks about the vet bill. Mocha also has a low grade murmur. First noticed 3 years ago. Hers is getting stronger, but no symptoms of heart failure yet.


----------



## gigglebox

Scrippins are what we call the last little scraps of food. The fried scrippins at LJS is the little frieds bits the use to fill/garnish the box


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry about the vet bill Dobs, that seems high! Despite the discount

What beautiful pictures wooks!!

We had a family photo shoot done a few weeks ago hope nobody minds me posting photos!
 



Attached Files:







E127321A-BF64-4AE7-8973-B7E4C9D2CD97.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## kittykat7210

And this one...
 



Attached Files:







61D3E405-0AE1-4BC4-9B21-34CEF50F6DAC.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## kittykat7210

And my personal favourite...
 



Attached Files:







7C1029C4-9E55-4266-9987-19448F4E6474.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## kittykat7210

And then I come up to bed to find this :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







CA3530BA-CA66-4E28-AFCA-757D2E72999B.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## shaescott

Kitty those pictures are soooo cuuutee! Laughing at the passed out on the bed picture, but totally relatable. 

Wooks omg your family is adorable! So precious!

Dobs sorry about the vet bill and the murmur :( hopefully it stays low grade. I have a tiny heart thing but it&#8217;s so mild they don&#8217;t need to see me for like 5-10 years. It&#8217;s not even causing a murmur, actually. Hopefully I stay that way lol

Brain fried. Went to six flags today with SO, only went on on ride and then left cuz it was crazy hot and I was dizzy despite the amount of Powerade I downed. I napped for 1.5 hours or so when we got backed. I still feel a bit bleh, but much better than before now that I&#8217;m out of the crazy heat.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty the last family pic is my fav too. 

At first glance I thought that was black boxers :rofl: i feel like I could pass out like that though.

Gigs yuck I don't like those. 

Shae sorry you couldn't enjoy because of the heat.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Kitty the last family pic is my fav too.
> 
> At first glance I thought that was black boxers :rofl: i feel like I could pass out like that though.
> 
> Gigs yuck I don't like those.
> 
> Shae sorry you couldn't enjoy because of the heat.

Haha no I drew over to protect his modesty :rofl: clothes are rarely worn in this house! But yeh I dont mind but Im wondering where Im going to sleep tonight :haha:


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi everyone! Been reading but haven't posted in awhile. I usually read while I'm on my ipad at night, and I hate typing out messages on that thing. Takes forever!

Kitty, I TOTALLY thought that was a towel. LOL at you drawing over it. Congrats on your twin pregnancy! So exciting.

I can't remember if I've said congrats to everyone else pregnant, so if I haven't -- congrats! Can't wait to see more scan photos.

Wookie, the photos of your family are so adorable!

Tex, always great to hear from you!

Jez, Tilly is as cute as ever. Love seeing all the instagram stories! She has such a personality.

Over here, not much to report. I took a pregnancy test this week, JUST in case. Realized it had been about two weeks since the last time DH and I dtd, and last weekend I was so tired that it gave me a red flag. Luckily, it was negative. I want to try for a baby again next year, but not yet! More like starting to try in the Jan-March timeframe.

My baby girl is doing well! She is crawling everywhere like and champ and walks around while holding onto things. You can tell she really wants to start walking, but isn't quite there yet. She loves music, and we've been taking her to the pool some. She'll also at least try any food we put in front of her. I know that won't last long, so trying to take advantage of that for now! She turned 10 months last week, and I'm already thinking about her birthday party. Will be something tiny with just family, but I really want to make her a homemade cake! Been looking on pinterest for some good recipes. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I'll try to type more soon instead of just reading!


----------



## claireybell

Ahh Kitty i love your pics aswell:) hahaaaa that last one cracks me up :haha: 

Riley LOVED his Laser party.. 11 screaming boys & 1 girl & Nuala lol all running about mental! There was another party going on aswell & whilst ours were eating, the others were in the soft play on Lasers.. but ours didnt eat much & were itching to get in there, trying to keep them off there for like 20 mins or more was not good, like herding Cattle lol abit stressful!! 

Oh baby is lurking on my left side aswell, all my puffy veins etc are all on one side .. i think Riley was a lefty if I remember rightly haha!! 

Dobby hoping you can get ur phone screen replaced hun.. fx its reasonable! 

Sorry the dogs have heart murmurs :( 

Shae too much heat makes me feel dizzy & bleurghhh at best of times not just when pg, glad u feeling bit better now though


----------



## gigglebox

Kit you have such an attractive family! And lol at that last pic! I thought it was a towel draped over him until i saw Fluek's comment haha

We took Des to a monster truck competition thing tonight. We went last year and he loved it! He was less impressed this year; super squirmy and not paying attention by the end. Anyway I wanted to get funnel cake until I saw this woman two rows in front of us eating one slopped with some sort of fruit syrup. She was massively large, unkempt and disheveled looking, and had these insanely long, red, pointy fake finger nails and she was slurping the syrup off her fingers. I mean she looked like straight up honey boo boo white trash and the sounds she was making were so repulsive I nearly puked. I've never felt sick from someone else eating until tonight! No longer wanted the cake after that and I had to avoid looking at her (she was sitting sideways on the bench so i could see her eating). *shudder*


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I also thought it was black boxers like Flueks, then I looked again and realized you scribbled over his booty :haha: maybe I&#8217;m a b*tch cuz I would&#8217;ve woken him up and told him to move his ass :rofl:

Michelle I&#8217;m glad everything is going well for you! So exciting that she&#8217;s nearly walking!

CB glad Riley loved his party! Good job herding that many kids!

SO brought me for sushi, taught my little sis to play poker (I didn&#8217;t feel like learning anything so I sat out lol) and then he had to go home to get stuff done and sleep before work tomorrow. I had one mikes margarita flavor and am exhausted suddenly, so I&#8217;m about to go to sleep. Gotta chauffeur someone tomorrow but I&#8217;m getting paid so it&#8217;s worth the 3 hours round trip.


----------



## claireybell

Where are u chauffeur&#8217;ing too Shae?? Hope the vehicle has air con if its hot.. 

Omg Gigs :sick: i find things like that repulsuve aswell, totally grosses me out!! But u can&#8217;t help watch them either its kinda weird!!! Did u manage to eat anything when u got home? Glad Des enjoyed the Monster Truck competition:) 

Mich - I completely missed your post hun! Baby brain vision lol! Glad you & your family are well, Insta pics & stories are very cute :) ttc for next year will come around reeeeal quick hehe! I hope the birthday cake turns out well, im sure it will!


----------



## DobbyForever

I&#8217;m so pissed I said final rsvps were due 7/10 because I am custom ordering cupcakes and then had sent a reminder out a week ago. In three days my number double from 15 to 30. I don&#8217;t have enough favors or food or dessert. I spent so much money to make this a nice, 99% family small get together. It&#8217;s like my baby shower all over: a whole ton of money spent on a crap party.


----------



## DobbyForever

Did buy a new phone but haven&#8217;t set it up so rage typing on my cracked screen


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs get some cheap extra cupcakes at a grocery store and mix them in with the others.

Screw favors for late responders! In fact i'd be all passive aggressive about it and say "sorry i didn't have enough! I only knew the size of my guest list two days ago HA HA." Then flick them off (last part is optional).

Mich awwww glad you and yours are well! Yay for ttc discussions :thumbup: 

Cb did you get any party pics? That sounds like a blast. 

Mmmmmm sushi. "I didn't feel like learning..." :haha: that's very millennial of you.

This dang toddler SUCKS at sleeping! He was up at 5 (that was his second, possibly third time up)...now granted he peed the bed but i got him cleaned up and he went back to sleep, now it's 6:17 and he's up again! Ahhh! He usually sleeps in on weekends. I was hoping he would so i could sneak out early to yard sale -.- i think i'm going to try diffusing essential oils again.


----------



## gigglebox

"12 weeks. Your baby is the size of your enlarged areolas."


----------



## shaescott

CB idk I think Georgetown, MA? My mom was supposed to bring her friend but she&#8217;s sick so I&#8217;m bringing them. 

Gigs ewww that lady noooo I would&#8217;ve cried legit. And lol the not learning was cuz I was tired and my brain was just not functioning enough haha, I like learning sometimes I just was bleh. But yeah still kinda millennial of me haha. Also I died at the areola joke :rofl:

Dobs ugh people suck. Screw them, the people who RSVP&#8217;d on time should get the nice stuff, late people get supermarket cupcakes with middle fingers on them :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle glad it was negative since you aren't ready yet. Looking forward to you ttc again though.

Glad she is doing well. V is still a good eater. I'm hoping it lasts.

CB glad he enjoyed it even if it was a bit chaotic :)

Gigs that does sound gross. Sorry she ruined it for you and Des wasn't into the show.

Sorry Des is now ruining your sleep. You can't win for losing. Ugh, mix that with pregnancy exhaustion:( can someone watch kids while you nap?

:haha: enlarged areolas. So glad mine don't get bigger, they are big enough pre pregnancy :blush:

Shae glad I wasn't the only one who thought boxers. 

Oh man, sushi sounds amazing and it's 7 a.m...... it's settled.... sushi for lunch :rofl:

Oh and I lol reading "I didn't feel like learning". I don't know how to play poker, but I'm not interested either.

Woohoo for earning money. 

Dobby I always assume more show up. If not then leftovers :) I am sorry that it's altered your plans.

I agree buy some cheap cupcakes to mix in with your special themed ones. Agree with gigs late rsvpers get screwed on favors.

Honestly, I don't even like party favors except for kids. 

Is your party today??

AFM we had a bad storm last night, well actually in a tornado watch. All seems fine this morning.

V is still sleeping, but I'm sure not for long. 

I think we might try to walk today and then get sushi :haha: I'd also like some ice cream but I'm trying to resist. I'm going to get HUGE this time with my cravings.

A bit boring weekend but that's fine by me. I told my mom to have a restful weekend at home as I feel I may need her more after next week.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to still be all about me 

Party is todays. Im just pissed I already went to the store twice to get cake and cupcakes and more plates and more food. Were not physically set up to host 30 people either. I wanted to wake up and go to mommy and me and the park and enjoy time with A. Instead my mom is freaking out. I didnt go to bed until 2am. I got 3 hours of shit sleep. The house is a wreck. And like I keep complaining and all I get is oeople suck like what people?! YOU SUCK I am telling you specifically because you did not rsvp either!

My son is turning one. My baby into a toddler. I want to enjoy today not be stressed out accommodating rude people I barely like anyway.


----------



## Jezika

Eesh Im so sorry Dobs. I personally find hosting parties ridiculously stressful no matter what. I always say Ill never do it again, but then enjoy it once its happening. I hope you end up enjoying yours too. At least take lots of pics and post them here so we can give you lots of kudos.

Michelle Im loving your insta stuff too. They grow up so fast dont they? Glad your bfn was well received. I agree that Jan-March will roll around so soon.

Gigs I internally LOLd at your 12 week ref. Cant wait for 13 weeks. 

CB glad R had a fun time. I always found laser tag scary. Probably coz someone smacked into me once and it hurt so much. Plus I get really competitive and heated ha.

Flueks - remind me, does your mum know yet? Is she likely to know whats up with you saying youll need her more? Sorry for forgetting...

Shae - I hope you get your sleep sorted soon. Are you anxious when you cant sleep or are you just simply not sleepy?

Kit and Wooks - I LOVE your fam photos. Makes me want to get some. I have a tonne of Tilly and a few of me or DH with her, but really not many of the three of us.

K gtg wake Tilly now so I can rush madly to get us ready to leave for my mums on the weekend.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby hope it still goes well. If you don't want people at your party next time, don't invite. I didn't invite some family to my wedding because why should I be stressed on my wedding day?

Jez, no I didn't say to her I might need her soon. I just said, " you guys are coming up next week and you can always come up the week after if you want to rest this one."

Oh and to answer your question, no she does not. Reveal is Saturday 28th :)


----------



## shaescott

Jez usually just not sleepy. 

Dobs I hope things have improved over the course of the day. 

Flueks what are you doing for the reveal?

Currently have a migraine again. Lovely. My mom wants me to bring my CPAP on the trip cuz of my snoring and the shared hotel room, which is reasonable, but I haven&#8217;t used it in months so I&#8217;ll have to readjust. Might try to use it tonight to get back into it. I know it&#8217;s bad for me to not use it, but it&#8217;s effort to set it up and my room is a disaster zone so there&#8217;s like no room for it. I&#8217;m being a lazy bum about it.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae have a promoted to big sister onesie. We've invited them to dinner at our place. I'll take V to get "ready for bed" and bring her out in the onesie. Then see how long it takes for someone to figure it out. 

Going to have photo of her in onesie, a blackboard mesage, and ultrasound photo for FB announcement.

Going to email my dad photos late Thursday night so he'll know one day early since he's 800 miles away.


----------



## gigglebox

I messed up my date, u/s is friday not thursday. At least out pics will be spread out a little ;) 

Dobs hope you're having a decent time, if not better. Who knows maybe you'll get lucky and a lot of people will no show. 

Fluek can't wait to hear how telling your family goes! 

I regret Facebook announcing. I use it primarily for business at this point and any other person to person interaction on there feels so disingenuous. I'm also bitter towards my local "friends" anyway so...I don't think I'll be announcing the sex publicly, except on here of course ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs sorry scan date was wrong, but you are right it'll be 2 days in a row of scans :)

We only fb announced gender and birth for V :rofl: we really didn't get on before her. I think dh wants to fb announce that Saturday. I'd prefer to wait until after appt in August but I'm okay with it. Not to mention my mom can't keep secrets well.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg i'm so bloated it's painful. Like legit hurts my gut to breathe. I look 20 weeks pregnant, if not closer to 30. 

We had a family get together tonight and my SIL (local one who i was just talking about who won't let MIL do anything with her kid) & BIL just announced their pregnancy :shock: I am in a state of shock. I had my suspicions that she was pregnant but not as far along, but she said she's at least 7 weeks! And that's just since a positive test!!! I know this is stupid but a part of me feels upstaged (totally irrational), and now our babies will be due insanely close together which means any help needed from MIL will have to be split up -.- UGGGHHHHHH I wish my mom would just freaking move closer!!! I'm having a lot of mixed emotions on this one. On one hand it'd be fun to be pregnant with someone again but on the other she's been irritating the piss out of me recently...but maybe just hormones. Idk. Anyway i hope she's up for the challenge as her baby is just about to be 10 months...so that's roughly, depending on how far along she is, a 17 month gap at best, but possibly closer to 16? Actually that's not as bad as i was originally thinking...

Thanks for letting me rant & vent as always...not that you have much of a choice.

In other GOOD news, Levy said "yellow" and "duck" today!!! Yellow was him attempting the word after i said it, and it may be been just sounds but i really felt like he was trying! And it really did sound like he said it...then tonight when we got home the ducks were swarming us (dinner time) and, unprompted, Lev said, "duh!" and was looking at them <3 it's a start! He's not as strong of a talker as des was at this age, but i can confidently say it's an emerging skill. And on that note Des was only just starting to take steps at this age whereas Lev is baby running. Each at their own pace!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I hope the bloat is better this morning.

Also, sorry MIL assistance is looking like it'll be lacking. I'm hoping some of her bat shit craziness has been from pregnancy hormones and will allow mil to watch more than one at a time for now.

Oh there is a higher risk of premature labor too with small pregnancy spacing. So her gap could be a bit smaller.

V is more of a mover than a talker. She does say "bye, mama, dada, yeah" and that's all that's coming to my mind right now. Great news about Levs new words.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah I'm not stressing too much because 1 it's emerging, 2 I'm hypersensitive to speech stuff anyway and 3 when I took Des to the dr around 2-2.5yrs they said "let's see where he's at in 6 months" so just gonna wait at least until Lev is 2 before I seek and evaluation. He wouldn't be receptive to it now as he's only 14 months...but even so we do emphasize a lot of words to him to try and help him out which does seem to help. Anyway.

Fluek funny you mention MIL watching our two kiddos because this whole time we've been saying "what is she going to do when she has a second kid? MIL will have to watch both at the same time at some point!" So now we'll see what happens since this is the reality! 

Also sil's kid, imo, is not close to walking. He pulls up and crawls like a champ but doesn't really like having his hands held to practice walking. He prefers to crawl...he reminds me in that way of ds1 who didn't start walking until 14 months. Hopefully he'll at least be walking before baby is born, but again we don't know how far along she even is so...i'm going to see her today and pick her brain to try and figure out how far along she is. She is so weird...said "i will make an appointment around 12 weeks because that's when i had my appointment last time." Mind you she didn't findout she was pregnant last time until 7 or 8 weeks along (she didn't know). Idk man. She also was going on a rant last night about how parents have little influence on kids :rofl: i'm like how do you even make that assumption?! She has this habit of applying things that is true for her to everyone. And btw, her parents, especially her mom, had an enormous effect on her! 

Sorry i could go on for awhile about this but I won't. 

Jez I was thinking of you and kids m. Not sure if you plan on having more than two...but i was thinking about how ds1 & ds2's age gap has been helpful. Not that Des is a super helpful big bro but he wasn't insanely jealous of a baby and he does, like, grab diapers for me s sometimes. A girl will probably be more helpful since they typically (obviously not always) are super interested in babies. Then, if you have a third, second baby will already be ised to sharing you/having a sibling. And baby1 & 2 can Play with each other while you tend to the baby. At least...that's what i'm hoping for!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs I love you all. Selfish update before I try to catch up.

Literally reached a point where I told people party was cancelled, but then my friend talked me off the edge so I uncancelled lol. The morning was so aggravating. I went to the store to get more food because of all the last minute rsvps. This caused me to miss our mommy and me class and I was PISSED to put it mildly. I go to get the balloons not realizing that I had ordered nearly 50 balloons. The balloon lady offered no help, so after dropping a loud f bomb and crying and popping three balloons a nice lady offered to help me haha. Then I went to get the cupcakes (mind you, i&#8217;m 40m late to pick them up), so I ask my brother to get the cake (that I ordered because the last minute rsvp). I get a call: there are questions about my cake? So we swap: they leave to get cupcakes and I go to the store. Upon the discovery that my cake is not finished and her trying to charge me more and blaming me for the cake not being done, I can&#8217;t even. I LOST it. Poor little girl just there to get her brother a cake was like omfg this lady is crazy. And I hate when I lose my temper in public because I feel like i&#8217;n Fitting into a black girl stereotype. But I got a you ummy cake for free! :rofl: but I think the guy who took my order is getting fired. Then back to the Mexican supermarket for my carnitas. We go full swing decorating mode. I employ everyone. Stepdad on grill prep, mom and I on decor/food, girlfriends on the apps, and brothers on game set up.

So I down a very delicious &#8220;Black Widow Molotov&#8221; and surprise surprise vodk makes you feel better lol. In a better mood, I enjoy the party. Guests appreciated the theme, nobody went hungry, everyone got their cupcakes and favors. The games were fun. We did change them for lack of prep.
Reality- guess the price of a signed marvel comic 
Time and Power- first two to finish a Spider-Man dot to dot
Soul- everyone wrote a birthday wish then luck of the draw
Mind- true or false marvel trivia
Space- paper print out of the stone was hidden somewhere outside and they had to find it

Favors (thanks for popping by aiden&#8217;s marvelous first birthday)
Infants- avengers bubbles and hair bows
Kids- avengers cup, avengers bubbles, avengers stickers, avengers mystery stun tsum
Young adults- root beer
21+ adults: quarter bottle of korbel

The only thing that went over people&#8217;s heads were the balloons! There were six groups (because six infinity stones) and each color represented the six infinity stones. Had we not lost five balloons already, I had planned to label them. And my mom made a tri tip salad I didn&#8217;t know about so it didn&#8217;t get a clever name lol

Upside to more people is more presents haha plus I do actually like these people so it was good to see them
 



Attached Files:







BD06C1FA-D2BA-460B-8A85-6C8460F47B11.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 20









73D9AAD6-E8BD-483A-8A1D-930CE7F6069F.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 23









7254CE2A-B03F-430E-BE2B-52CBF9214783.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 17









8EA3680B-CCD0-4B78-96EF-AAB87F314A66.jpg
File size: 84.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## PurplePear

Hi ladies! Read back a little bit and congrats to all the BFPs! And Kit congrats on the twins! Happy to see everyone is doing well  Dobs happy to hear the party was a success! Sorry to hear about the crazy pre party prep lol

We got back a week ago from our Vacation in Europe and wow it was amazing however a little disappointed in Paris we found it dirty and smelled of urine in most spots :s we are still TTC currently in the tww if all goes well I should be testing next weekend... 

Em turns one Thursday and I go back to work the following Monday it's all happening so fast. We did a cake smash session I made him a cookie monster cake and he smashed the hang out it hehe I tried to add a pic but everything I try keeps saying the file size is too big.. anyone know how I can fix it?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I guess she better get over it or find another sitter which would be ridiculous. MIL watching lev and sils baby right now would be great practice for watching both SILs. 

Your SIL does sound odd. What person isn't anxious to get to their first ob appt and scan. Well for her sake hope baby 1 is walking. Parents having little influence on kids...... yeah...... what rock is she living under? 

Dobby glad party turned out well in the end. The pictures look amazing!! I'm really wanting that thor hammer cheese right now :)

A is adorable. He looks so much like you and his hair!!! Ah love it!

Purple good luck!! Looking forward to tests next weekend!!

Sorry Paris was stinky. I've never been and really have no desire. Too cliche for my tastes. However, I'm obstinate and enjoy disliking things most people like just for the hell if it.

Hapy early birthday to Em!!


----------



## claireybell

Purples sorry France disapointed you.. the few times ive been to France, i always found alot of the people there very blank rude, i wont go back. Exciting waiting to test for ttw, keep us updated :) 

Ahhh Dobby party pics look fab hun, you went all out on the superhero theme, i love the Captain America desert, very talented of you! I hooe you were able to enjoy it & it wasnt too stressful for you.. Rileys 1st birthday was do stressfull i hated it Lol! A looks soooooo cute <3 happy birthday lil guy 

Dont worry about ranting Gigs, its the best place for it hehe! Its totally normal I think to feel the thunder being stolen & i expect MIL will love having both granbabies around once they arrive, everyone loves babies :) 

When i fell pg with Riley hardly any family members knew in the early wks & then literally 2 wks later my older sister announced her pg (4th child id like to add & knowing i hadnt announced ours yet...) it really miffed me & my mum was all over it & when i announced my pg my mum never seem phased by it :-/ i was ok after a short while after but still got to me Lol! I def think hormones were in the mix of it aswell. 

I cant remember much else lol i need to read back an extra page


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> "12 weeks. Your baby is the size of your enlarged areolas."

Hahaha!!! Is this a made up measurement of your own or is there a bodily parts baby ticker i am missing on the internet??! Lol


----------



## Jezika

Haha CB Gigs is making her own ticker. Idea is that one should be able to simply look down at a body part and instantly know the size of their growing baby, presumably rather than being like, onion? Well what kind of onion? Like a massive Spanish onion or a small yellow onion?

Re: stealing thunder, bff1 who is 20 weeks totally feels like her thunder was just stolen by bff2 whos 7 weeks (ttc for over 1.5 years, got first bfp with first IUI last month) though shes obv happy for her. She also says shell be so annoyed if bbf2 has a girl and she has a boy, coz she really wants a girl but nub theory says boy for her. I know all this sounds petty but were just super honest. We all get irrationally bitter sometimes.

Gigs thats a good point re: age gap with three. I never thought how Tilly would also be able to help with the second (and/or third) if we had a third. I always assumed a third would be off the table because I couldnt do another big age gap. I also think girls are generally more involved with younger siblings. Older girls at the park LOVE Tilly (though some old boys have been super duper sweet with her too) and all the 4-to-7-year-old girls Ive seen love babies and toddlers so much. But who knows. 

Re: speech Im pretty sure Tilly wasnt saying much at 14 months. You may recall me being slightly concerned. At some point though her vocabulary exploded and she now has some two-word sentences too (mummy do, Tillys/mummys/daddys ______, more _____, cat jump, no sit, yes milky etc. Im really loving this phase. Man, its what Ive been waiting for since she was a newborn. I know that sounds bad.

Dobs - the party looked amazing! Im glad it ended up being enjoyable for you, and good work for laying the smack down re: the cake. I wish I couldve seen you in action to take notes. Id probably be the one apologizing to THEM and then leave and cry and be super angry with them and myself for not being assertive.

Super - Fx the tww brings you good news! Thats disappointing that Paris was smelly. I went when I was really small and have kind of been wanting to go again, so Im glad to hear Im not missing out too much. Ive repeatedly had the same experience with New York (Manhattan) in the summer; so much trash and dirty streets, and stinky smell everywhere. Re: posting photos, sometimes if you screenshot the photo on your phone it makes it small enough.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hugs I think that&#8217;s fair to feel upstaged. I was unamused when my cousin was due a week before me and then another got pregnant because we were. ESP since it means mil attention will be split. You are a great mom and you&#8217;ll rock it even if the grandmothers might not help out as much. And sorry about the bloat :(

Also lol at the 12w size comparison 

Kit I agree! Excellent pics. I also love the last one and thought that the black was boxers haha

Purple I heard Paris is super dirty these days but never been. Glad you enjoyed your trip despite that and lots of baby dust to you

Michelle yay for the good update! Glad to hear all is well!

Cb oooo looooved laser tag parties at that age. So fun. But I agree on being stressed. Like field trips as a kid SO FUN field trips as a teacher is 8 hours of anxiety and praying nobody gets hurt or has an allergy attack lol


----------



## needausername

This time tomorrow Ill be in work. Absolutely dreading it after having 3weeks away. Its a lovely team but lately Ive had to speak out about some unsafe stuff so my immediate manager is hating me even though it has worked out super positive for her. She is on the war path now and gunning for me.

Im so tempted to call Im sick however I know when I go in there are staff on shift that will make me feel better about myself. Apparently I rock as a team leader myself because Im so blunt and direct so they never have to try work out what I mean. They know when I say something can be improved on with their work that Im not saying it to be mean but saying it because I support them improving. While part of my personality make junior staff love working with me, the same part of my personality seems to disgust management.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs your party looked great!! I think you did wonderfully and the theme was amazing! 

Gigs I&#8217;m sorry your thunder is being stolen, you have every right to be upset! 

Purple, I also dislike certain parts of France, hubby speaks French near fluently and I&#8217;m getting there but I haven&#8217;t actually been to France since I was about 6? At which time I (apparently) begged to go home because it stank so bad :rofl:

In ther news eves is being referred to a specialist because she&#8217;s not doing certain things they would expect at her age :growlmad: didn&#8217;t take into account she&#8217;s walking (infact completely bypassed it and asked me stupid questions like &#8216;is she sitting unaided yet?&#8217; Whilst she&#8217;s walking in front of her very eyes) makes me feel like a shit mum and plus I don&#8217;t need it right now, I feel AWFUL like knackered all the time and I never want to eat anything :cry:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello lovies

Dobs- what a fun and cool party!!! Looks like y'all had a blast, especially A. Sorry about all the craziness but I'm glad it worked out well. 

Sorry I'm fried and I really can't remember anything else. 

I get my mirena removed tomorrow!!! Woot woot. No one knows except for you all and DH


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit sorry about the referral. Hopefully it&#8217;s just precaution. I remember reading some kids just skip things. Like if she&#8217;s moving she may not feel the need to work on sitting. Idk. A has his year check next week, and he is now swallowing food but he had to be fed. He did eat his cupcake solo, but everything else he has to be fed. He grabs whole hands and drops it, doesn&#8217;t even try to pincher. He says zero words, though i&#8217;ve heard yeah, more, hi, bye one and only once in the last six months. His receptive language is much stronger. And not walking. So we&#8217;ll see. But the not feeding himself concerns me and makes eating myself hard. Sorry made that all about me

Point is: you are not a shit mom at all!

Yay green! Remind me, can you ttc right away like with paraguard?


----------



## gigglebox

Kit don't fret :hugs: you could probably lost count of how many times any of us have worried about our kids development on this thread alone! Drs are so overly cautious these days. Take there opinion but don't ignore your gut instincts either. You are a fantastic mom and don't let anyone make you feel less.

Dobs massive kudos on the party! Wow turned out great! And you two are cute as always. Why do you think cake guy was fired?

Purple are you from uk or states? I was going to say I imagine Paris like New York but less lights and more french accents. Glad Jez somewhat confirms my suspicions. And I do not like new york...only fun if you have copious amounts of money to spend.

So speaking of one year olds' birthday parties...that's where i was today lol. Our besties with the kid close in lev's age had a party for him and sil & bil attended. Well my dumbass read the invite wrong and we were two hours late and missed his cake smash :dohh: but it was still fun and we got to visit with our friends after everyone left which was actually better i think.

Anyway i ended up chewing out sil :blush: her and bil and hubs were kind of harping on her weight (she is rather overweight). Bil and sil were really ragging in her, and bil says "She needs to exercise. She just sits all day." Then sil says "yeah just sits and watches tv" and i just lost my shit.

To be continued


----------



## gigglebox

Now I bit my tongue but they just kept raggin' on her and I couldn't NOT say anything. So I blurt out, "Well she WAS trying to exercise but SIL won't let her!"
And she looks at me dumbfounded and says, "what?"
I said, "we were going on walks with the boys in the morning but now you won't let her!"
She looked like she was taken off guard, and starts saying how it's a busy street...i'm like, no it's not! We walked the other day and were passed by three cars! She says "well maybe not her street but the others" and i'm like WE WALK ON HER STREET! What does she think, we teleport to busier roads?! 
Then finally she completely backtracks and says, "well anyway it's not that she walked him, it's thay she didn't ask first." Then bil chimes in, "probably because she knew you'd say no" and hubs says "can you blame her?"
Bil finally says "well she can walk him" and i said "well you need to tell her that." And that was the end of it. SIL was mad at me and tried to avoid eye contact lol. Usually when i get in fights there's a part of me that feels guilty but not this time. I am so right I don't feel the least bit bad :haha: and maybe the place was not right but it was the right time. Also i could tell by bil's reaction that he had no idea that who stroller thing happened. I hope they continue to discuss it later because i know he'd be on my side and maybe he can talk some sense into her.


----------



## PurplePear

Giggs- Kuddos to you for sticking up to your sil like that! Hopefully your bil will talk some sense into her. 
I'm actually in Canada and I've never been to new York so I can't really compare but if you say it's smelly that's all I need to hear lol the country side in France is gorgeous plus we went to Croatia that is breathtaking!

Kitt which milestones are they worried about? Just the sitting? Now I'm afraid for Ems one yr visit Tuesday he doesn't walk, won't crawl (buttscoots only) and refuses to hold his own bottle :s btw any tips on getting them to use a sippy cup?

I believe I was successful in attaching the pictures here is a pic of em after his cake smash and a pic of the cake I made him 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180718_150230.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20180718_151027~2.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## DobbyForever

Way to go gigs! You tell her! I think he got fired because the baker mentioned he frequently messes up cake orders and he would no longer be doing it. I was like awwwwkkkkward i&#8217;m Not mad at him i&#8217;mmad At you lol

Purple looooooove the cake! And the picture/background details! I&#8217;m just gonna grab a cake from the store display and call it a day. I am so over cakes and cupcakes. We have three cakes going right now I wanna throw up haha

All the advice I got online was bad. I tried the doing 1-2 oz and putting water in the bottle and starting with less pressure meals midday. After three frustrating days (because he loves his sippy for water), I gave it to him for his morning bottle and just filled the whole thing, and he demolished it. And since he&#8217;s just used the sippy. We use the Chicco 360 rimless trainer with handles from target. He holds it himself but he wants to be in my lap most of the time. When I first started using it, I used it first and then acted like it was the best thing ever then handed it to him. He mimicked me and that was that.


----------



## Jezika

Purple that must legit be the best cake smash pic Ive ever seen. Tilly didnt even want to touch her (cup)cake (I deemed the big cake too good to be ruined). Whereabouts in Canada are you?

Gigs good for you for sticking up for MIL and confronting SIL. Hope the walks become a thing again. 

Kit Im sorry youre feeling crappy about E needing a referral. I echo what Gigs says about all of us freaking out. From what Ive heard theres also so much variation in what docs deem normal and not. Of course I dont know the nature of her supposed delays, but even if they exist, Im sure shell be right back on track soon enough and that it has absolutely nothing to do with you. I can only imagine how tough this all is in top of the extreme fatigue of early pregnancy an all.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sippy cups- I tried a few before I found one the boys likes and could use. So if you're not having luck, try something else. I actually ended up buying one of every style in the bargain bin type things at the bottom of the shelf at target. Finally found one that worked, BUT the flow was a little fast for the boys so occasionally they would gag a little. We use the cheapie straw ones (munkin brand or something maybe??) and they're the best!!!! But it took soooo many to find ones that worked for us. Also, I just tried water and milk in them. Never anything else. Never any fancy tricks. Just found one that worked for us. When I finally did I tossed all the bottles. 


Purple- amazing cake!!! I wouldn't really worry about the not waking and stuff. All kids are different. Having twins really makes me see that. 

Dobs- doc wants me to wait one cycle to make sure my lining is thick enough. But I guess I can get knocked up anytime??

Gigs- good for you!!!!!!! I hope bil does say something later. Your poor mil can't do anything.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry I don&#8217;t think I worded that right, she&#8217;s been sitting since she was 5 months old, I thought it was ridiculous to ask if a child can sit up when you&#8217;re watching her walk around no problem! The bits they are worried about are;

She doesn&#8217;t point (she just goes and grabs what she wants)
She doesn&#8217;t put a hat on (she takes them off)
She doesn&#8217;t try to brush her hair
She doesn&#8217;t try to put shoes on
She doesn&#8217;t try to feed herself with a spoon (she only has finger foods)
Her height has dropped from 90th to 25th percentile


But the thing is, 
she signs for milk really often
She knows mama and dada
She&#8217;s walking around
She listens when I tell her to stop and come to me (about 60% of the time) 
She feeds herself brilliantly
She plays beautifully and takes stuff out, puts stuff back, knows to look under things etc 


I&#8217;m not worried I&#8217;m just annoyed at the health visitor for making me feel shit! I don&#8217;t need it when I&#8217;m just absolutely knackered and nauseous and I&#8217;m going back to work in 6 weeks and I&#8217;m trying to move house but the house is delayed and we need to apply for a new mortgage before they want to complete otherwise we might lose our deposit (£50,000) which are our entire life savings and I&#8217;m expecting twins that I&#8217;m entirely unprepared for! It&#8217;s just too stressful right now without them telling me she&#8217;s not developing properly!


----------



## gigglebox

Um neither of my kids could do those things at 11 months...lev is still on finger foods. If she's performing equivalent motor skills I don't see the issue...that is really weird to me. Like i doubt Lev would put on a hat (he hates hats) but he tries to put on sunglasses. And Brush her hair? What??? I've never even heard of that as a test for development! She is still ypung, i agree you're right to be frustrated with them. Try not to let it get to you, you have enough on your plate! I can't believe your deposit is at risk, i'd freak out!!! I'm sure it will all be fine but ugh houses are so stressful!

Purple that cake is amazing and the after picture is hilarious. That's probably how my before attempt would look.


----------



## claireybell

Urghhh fucking health visitors!!! Kit, honestly half of them are a bloomin nightmare & half had never had children & its all &#8216;text book&#8217; what they can do/cant etc.. i def wouldn&#8217;t stress about it, Riley was only crawling at 10-11 months & was fussy with eating & using utensils! The 12 month check, Nuala they said they were concerned because i never ticked the box for &#8216;solving problems&#8217; ?? Like what kind? But she does lots of that hunting toys out etc But its such a silly question to have on there! Thank god that was the last standard check! Evies perfectly fine :thumbup: 

Ohhhh wow Purple that cake is bloody awesome!!!! & love your lil Em smashing it pic haha totally covered :) 

I still cant ger Nuala out of using her Tommy Tippee milk bottles for just her evening Milk tried her on another Nuby handled beaker with soft squishy sucker teat but nah she not wanna know & i can be bothered to bother trying Lol! 

Evie your a Tic tac today hehe!! Or you gave 2 tic tacs should i say :)

Well done Gigs for soeaking your mibd te the stroller & walking thing :thumbup: maybe MIL will be a bit relaxed now!


----------



## claireybell

Jeeeeez is blooody hot today im melting!!


----------



## needausername

Hi Kitty, I wouldnt worry too much. I find health care workers can sometimes lack the skills needed to explore things like that in a more helpful. It is probably standard procedure and a tick box criteria they have to adhere to.

If anything, try see it as a positive... if there is anything that is happening developmentally that is out of the ordinary then at least there is a greater chance it will be picked up early. Better to make a referral when it amounts to nothing than to miss an opportunity to get an assessment and help if needed in a reasonable time.

Saying all that.... it is still worrisome to hear there is a referral being made. Did she explain where she was referring you to? If not it may be worth you giving a call to clarify where to.


Work stress is hmmmm stupid. Thats all I can really say. Just called the gp surgery to get a call from the duty doctor. Going to ask for some phenegran to settle my anxiety levels down as Im expecting over the coming days Im going to have intense periods of crying and anxiety. I dont have much in the way of support because Im not from the area only have friends I made through work.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs way to go on defending mil and sticking it to sil! I hope you can go on walks together again :)

I feed V the non finger foods. I'm too "scared" to let her feed herself with a utensil. I really need to work on that. She does excellent with finger foods.

Purple oh man. We tried different cups. She never liked holding her bottles. Not a physical problem, just she enjoyed being fed her drink. She started to hold for everyone but me. She still tries to get away with it, but I'll "drop" it so she holds. She does like to be held while she drinks too. 

The sippy we are using is nuby. We stopped using the handles as she can hold a bottle. It took lots of tries introducing her to the sippy before she really took to it. I also started out with a small amount of juice instead of milk in the sippy.

Btw, love the cake!!

Greenie yay for mirena removal today!!! Looking forward to you ttc soon :)

Kitty I don't point to much so V rarely points herself. I think the other things are ridiculous to expect her to do at that age. 

Don't let that worker make you feel bad E is doing very well! I'm sorry you have so much stress on you right now.

Cb wow sounds like UK is very different on develoomental milestones. I don't think of a 12 month old solving problems. 

Sorry it's so hot!!

Need sorry about work anxiety. I hope it calms down soon. 

AFM just had a bad evening. I'm usually pretty positive, but had a momemt. I'm looking for a sitter for Thursdays and I hate that whole process. Finding someone competent and you trust is tough. 

Then I was feeling worried as I've not vomitted any yet. Just really mild nausea with occasional gagging while brushing my teeth. I didn't feel so exhausted either. I dunno I was just being stupid. I think it's because my scan is coming up and I get a bit nervous before the scan. Also, I just feel so different from last pregnancy. Anyways, just need to focus on being positive and if there is bad news "what'll be will be".


----------



## Flueky88

Scratch that exhaustion is here. I just want to take a nap right now.....

I may leave a little early though.


----------



## gigglebox

Needa is yoir signature just a quote or do you actually ride horses? Western or english? What breed(s)?

Fluek feel ya on the exhaustion :( i've been drinking coffee. Not excessively but just a cup or two during the day to get me through. Wish I had asvice on the nerves...but really i think it comes with being pregnant :haha: ROLL ON THURSDAY AND FRIDAY!

Ugh ate a cupcake and blah i feel so awful right now :sick:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, good to hear As party turned out good regardless of drama. 

Jez, I'll let you know through Facebook when we are coming to your city. I'd love to meet up. I can't remember what DH said on where his thing is.... He doesn't have the dates yet either.

Can't remember much else although I've been reading all.... Ugh.
Tons of stress here, DH and I are probably going to sell our property to move onto the big island. 

Ls new favorite word and thing 'helipopo" which means helicopter. Can't look at enough helipopos in a day... Haha, that kid brightens my world.


----------



## Jezika

Lol PL, that sounds like a police helicopter. Yes, keep me posted! 

Kit that is absolutely and utterly ridiculous and makes me quite angry. I wonder whether this worker is a busy body or has some other incentive to make referrals. You never know. Could always follow up with someone else about your concerns. 

Flueks I agree the anxiety is part and parcel of early preg, but I will say Ive consistently read that different pregnancies can be wildly different for the same person, so at least try not to worry about that part.

CB - that really does sound like an epic heatwave!

Gigs - lol @ your before cake looking like Purples after cake 

Need - ah I hope the work stress lessens soon, though Im glad youre being proactive with meds if thats helpful 

Afm theres been a mass shooting in Toronto, thankfully not near me (though Im at my mums right now quite far away), but theres been so much crazy stuff happening here over the past six months. Toronto (and Canada) is definitely not a place one normally associates with things like mass shootings, so its a little scary.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I've had some caffeine but maybe once or twice a week. It's so hard not to sometimes. I think having a LO adds to it for sure.

Sorry about the nausea post cupcake. 

Oh and yes roll on Thursday and Friday :)

Pacific I love his word for helicopter.

Sorry about moving. I hope it's for the better :)

Jez thank you. It's not typical of me, but it's such a stressful time.

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about that Jez. Prayers and thoughts to all involved.


----------



## claireybell

Helipopos <3 that is tooooo cute Pacific hehee!!

Ah Jez thats awful.. scary stuff shootings :( & sad aswell.. :hugs: so glad its not anywhere near you. The Met office have said to avoid going out in the Sun for the coming wk as its high 20&#8217;s almist 30&#8217;s atm, afternoon school runs kill me! I was walking about the house in my pants only earlier today lol i just dont care hahaa!!! Nice suprise for Adam got home at 4oclock lol

Ah Flueks bless u, its difficult not to worry esp when the pg feel differently to the last, fx the exhaustion will pass in a few wks, when did ur sickness kick in with V? I still cant believe upto 85-90% of Women get the sickness & the remaining % get none at all, the young receptionist at my private 10wk scan had none, she said she had 3 scans in first tri as she was so scared, completely normal though to feel like it Flueks, im getting abit nervous about my scan next Tuesday eeeek!! 

Only couple more days girls until scans ahhh!!! 

I really want a Hotdog after seeing my ticker ha ha


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sitting (laying) here naked waiting for my doctor. I can hear her in the next room. 

Omg you U.K. Ladies crack me up with the heat. 30c is 86f. It was 110f ( 43c) here last week. 


Gtg!!! This is going to hurt. I'll catch up later.


----------



## kittykat7210

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm sitting (laying) here naked waiting for my doctor. I can hear her in the next room.
> 
> Omg you U.K. Ladies crack me up with the heat. 30c is 86f. It was 110f ( 43c) here last week.
> 
> 
> Gtg!!! This is going to hurt. I'll catch up later.

I think its a different kind of heat though, when we go to Tenerife and its 35-40C Im fine! But its so so sticky here at the moment! Its wet heat thats driving me barmy like I didnt even know my elbow COULD sweat let alone produce the wetness that is currently in my elbow pit :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks everyone for the support, I think I&#8217;m just reaching breaking point stress wise at the moment. Like it&#8217;s fone because I know we will get through it but I&#8217;m normally so calm and collected it&#8217;s awful for me right now, I&#8217;ve found my autism has been less in control recently too, I find myself freaking out more again about things I was able to let go 

I will read and reply to everyone tomorrow morning but right now I need sleep!


----------



## needausername

gigglebox said:


> Needa is yoir signature just a quote or do you actually ride horses? Western or english? What breed(s)?

Hey, its a quote from a song by an Irish duet called rubberbandits. From what I remember it is also the name of the song. I most likely added it to my sig a few years ago after some drunken late night banter on MSN. Back in the day we used to chat far too much on msn while drinking alcohol and all sorts of mayhem used to ensue. We all got put on the naughty step one time following us getting obsessed with goats and basically derailing a shit load of threads with goat talk. In fairness..... it did diffuse some needless arguements in a couple of threads.

The rest of my sig is then the mods from then hijacking my sig and editing it.


Thanks Jezika.im not a fan of meds but I need to have my head together quickly to be able to deal with stuff and I know I will be better able for it if I have 2days of being slowed down and sleepy rather than being highly strung. When I get anxious it can be hard for me to come down off that and I can stay in a prolonged anxious state for days or weeks. I can become quite unwell mentally because of it and Im keen to minimize that risk especially since it would prevent me dealing with the issues that are going on plus, as work have insinuated that my well-being is what is the issue and not the glaring health and safety issues that are th problem, I need to stay as healthy.


Im currently pacing around because I cant find the charger for my watch. I get so fixated when I cant find something.

Oh Kitty, its so much harder to manage stressors when there is autism in the mix.

I have traits (however I cant be accurately assessed since I will be missing some of the childhood history) and I know that while some of my traits are actually really helpful and influence me positively I also do struggle a lot because of them. I have an incredibly strong sense of right or wrong so when I see something wrong I find it hard to ignore and not act on raising a concern despite it always causing me more harm. I also find it incredibly hard to interpret what others are meaning when they say stuff. That particular trait Ive only noticed is an issue since moving to the uk... I find English people often send dual and sometimes contrasting messages in what they say and I find that incredibly difficult to interpret. Ive gotten in to all sorts of conflict at work for asking for clarity in these situations. Apparently that is me being awkward and a bully. But if I try guess what they mean I typically get it wrong and then I get told off for not asking for clarity. To be honest, Im not quite certain if it is an English thing or if it is just the immediate people I work with.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty :hugs: 

Greenie way too hot for me. I hate summer!

Hope removal wasn't too painful. Congrats, you are one step closer to ttc.

CB thank you. I think it hit me aound 6.5 to 7.5 weeks. I may be a bit off. Yeah maybe I just got lucky this time, but honestly MS is reassuring to me. I'm a bit crazy for that I suppose. I'm looking forward to finding out your baby's gender :)


Oh I forgot to mention Saturday night we keot trying to get pics of V for our announcement. She wasn't very coopetative :haha: this was the best one I got thatshows her onesie and face. Do you guys like it? Oh and DH had to hold her hands so she wouldn't block the words :haha:
 



Attached Files:







0fNJGE4S-288022116.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 17


----------



## PurplePear

Jez I'm between Ottawa and Montreal just on the Quebec side. I heard about the springs this afternoon hope your ok! To hear of something like that in your own city must be emotional.

Thank you everyone for the cake love! I'll be making a similar one but Elmo for his actual birthday party I bought all the decorations today for his Sesame Street theme so I'm getting pretty excited for it lol

Kitty sorry to hear they were so hard with the development! Em has not got any of those and he will be 1 on Thursday. Hope everything works out with the mortgage and you do not lose your deposit! You have definately had a very eventful few days.

Green hope it was good news from your doctor's appointment and the removal didn't hurt too much  

I hear you guys with heat today or was in the 30s but feel like 40 with the humidity they were calling for rain but we never got it is crazy how dry out is so many first fires going on right now.


----------



## PurplePear

Flueky that onsie is adorable and your daughter is beautiful


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- that's adorable!!! And I think the picture is just fine! Getting pictures of kids is so hard! Pinterest gives me false hope. Lol 

The Heat- totally agree with you Kit. It is a different kind of heat. Ours isn't dry but not really humid either. Humidity makes it worse. I'd say we're somewhere in the middle. DH works with someone who was dying in our heat because he was used to Arizona where it's really dry, but hotter than here. Hopefully fall comes early!

Kit- is it possible to take some time for you? Even if it's just for a walk or a pedicure or something where you can just not think about anything? Sorry for all your stress hun. 


Mirena is out! Didn't hurt at all. We'll see what happens with AF. I had AF two weeks ago so hopefully I get another in two weeks. But I kind of want to start opks. Lol who knows when or if I'll even ovulate before another AF. No bleeding so far?


----------



## claireybell

Yay for removal being painless Mrs G :) ha ha i bet your bod will start oving very quickly, give it a week & you could always use the opks ;) at least you can note down neg/pos etc hehee im very excited for you! 

Urhhh yes Kit its a heavy sticky kill me now type heat lol! Ive been to Greece in over 30degree heat & ive been fine so its def diff! Plus noone here has aircon in their homes (unless Rich or expensively rented apts) 

Awwww Flueks Vs reveal pic is soooo cute, shes such a pretty lil bubba <3 

Purple when is Ems birthday? Love sesame street theme, very bright & happy, the Elmo cake will be awesome! Do u make cakes for a living or just very creative & arty? Id love to do a cake decor course, live my arts :)


----------



## Flueky88

Purple so do you do all kinds of different cake designs. It's so cool seeing what people can do.

Greenie yay for painless removal. Hope your body regulates quickly.

Oh and yes she only looks right at camera for my stepdad :rofl: maybe one day. 

CB thank you! I'll have to see if DH will text me the one photo he got that I love. 

Did you eat a hot dog?? Or are you going to later today? If I get a craving I can't stop thinking about it until I get it :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Haha before either of mine look at the camera i need to start clicking away so not to miss it when they look directly for a split second :haha: lil chimps!! Nuala was splashing about in the paddling pool yesterday, i dont think i got 1 pick of her looking at me though hahaa

I am doing a mini grocery shop today so il probs pick up a jar of hotdogs lol! I only want the hotdogs though, not fussed on the buns as they fill me up too much :)


----------



## PurplePear

CB I took a few decorating courses to learn how I work as a nurse but do cakes for family and friends. Ems birthday is Thursday so July 26! I can't believe my first born will be a year in two days!! They say time goes fast but until you are experiencing it you cannot imagine just how fast it goes. Not looking forward to leaving him Monday when I go back to work.. 

Flu I do icing as well as fondant cakes I did my wedding cake and cupcakes as well as the one for a friend of mine. For Ems gender reveal I had made a pink onsie cake and a blue one so people could have a piece of the gender they were guessing lol..


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek cute onesie! V looks adorbs.

Kit hugs

Green glad you don&#8217;t have to wait long to ttc and that the removal went well

Purple that&#8217;s pretty killer that you have that skill! I feel like i&#8217;d be a great contestant for &#8220;nailed it&#8221; because I don&#8217;t execute things haha

Sorry about the heat! It&#8217;s not bad here just a little hot. A will walk short distances if he&#8217;s already standing up and you ask him to walk to you. I count today as his first steps because it&#8217;s the first day he did it three times in a row displaying the ability to balance himself/rebalance and take multiple step. And it&#8217;s the first day he did it so consistently we got it on video haha. He&#8217;s also eating chunks of foods well enough that I feel good pulling back off purees more and more :)


----------



## gigglebox

I want to see more of these cakes. I love edible art!

Sorry y'all are miserable in the heat. All we have here is humid heat and i agree dry heat is wat more tolerable.

But today is overcast and rain so I am a happy camper! I love this weather best. Got to go for a long walk with MIL between a rain break which was lovely. SIL granted her stroller permission so I guess BIL and her talked privately, thank goodness.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot for rain! I&#8217;m with you I love that weather. Also woot for things working out with the stroller/walking sitch!


----------



## gigglebox

So I'm warching an Australian baking show and someone mentioned they were making ice cream and it's "big in America"...

Is ice cream not big anywhere else???


----------



## needausername

Well Im big because of ice-cream :haha::haha:

I can safely say ice-cream is a universally loved piece of food.


----------



## Flueky88

CB a jar of hotdogs??? Interesting. Ours are normally in a pack. 

Purple that's so cool that you have that talent. Maybe I should take a course one day.

Dobby great to hear about As milestones. They really do things in their own time and its hard not to compare and freak out.

Gigs yay for MIL having stroller privileges again!! Glad you stood up for her against SIL.

Hmmm, I went to Germany and England. I didn't really pay much attention to ice cream being big or not. I remember ordering strawberry ice cream in German though:haha:


----------



## Cppeace

I mean Italy has it's own kind of Ice Cream for goodness sake lol


----------



## PurplePear

Dobby I love that show nailed it!! It cracks me up to see what some of the final results are! 

Giggs- I'll make sure to post his birthday cake next week  
Glad that the stroller.conversation had a positive result! 

Fluek you should take a.course it is very relaxing! Do you have a Michael's in the US? That's where I took it.. 

Omg the comment about the ice cream making you big haha perfect fit  

We are finally getting some much needed rain today just waiting for it to cut the humidity!


----------



## needausername

Not gonna lie, Ive been well known to polish off a full tub of Ben and Jerrys for breakfast since they brought out the vegan version. Im damned if I get that as a craving when I get pregnant :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wait. Everyone loves ice cream. There even a song about it!!! 
And Italy has its own kind? Gelato? Or is there something else I'm missing out on. Lol

Ooo a decorating class sounds like so much fun. I love baking. I just don't know how to make it "pretty". 

Also, jar of hotdogs lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Possible TMI-

This afternoon I have bad cramps and 'period poops' so I'm thinking I might start or maybe it's from yesterday? Not sure. But I think this is what everyone was talking about when they say it isn't fun to get removed.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace mmmm gelato!! I love it :)

Purple yes there is one about 40 minutes from my home. I googled on my phone but it's not working well to check classes on mobile site.

I may try to do that one Saturday if it's done on Saturdays. Thanks for letting me know :)

Need I didn't know they made vegan friendly ice cream. Of course I'm about as far from a vegetarian as you get. Well I do still eat veggies. To each their own though.

Greenie "I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream!!" Oh the scoop of ice cream on pregnancy cravings ticker makes me want ice cream so bad.

I agree I love baking and am pretty good. I just don't do "pretty".

Sorry about possible effects from mirena removal. I don't know much about it. Feel better soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Needa that's exactly how I gained 60lbs my first pregnancy :haha: halfed baked is my weakness. I polished off several pints in a week with ds1. 

Green I imagine you'll have some withdrawal symptoms...just keep in mind your hormones might go a little wonky before they regulate and give hubs the heads up on that :haha:

SIL drama update...well i was trying to explain to her that she has to be at least 9.5 weeks along but she just was not budging on her date estimate. She thinks she is due in march...I'm saying mid to late mid February. We'll see. But omg y'all she is impossible to talk to sometimes...she was suggesting conception occurred at the same time she took her positive pregnancy test because she got the type that tells you two weeks before your missed period :shock: like dayum where were these magical tests when i was ttc?! She just would not concede that she should add 3.5-4 weeks to when she took the positive test. 

Then I find out (mil called me) that she freaked out on MIL because her son got a bug bite (likely a mosquito, they are prevalent here) on his head. Like seriously? What do you want, to wrap the kid in bug netting when he's outside? And he didn't have it earlier when I was there so it's entirely possible he got it walking to the car at pick up. I think SIL is just looking for reasons to bitch poor MIL out.


----------



## claireybell

I only really get a huuuuge sweet tooth when pg lol i did with Nuala & i am this pg aswell, its 3am here & at only 11pm i was devouring a slice of Vanilla cheesecake mmmmm lol! I do like ice cream but gotta be in the mood for it, apart from any UK Mummas, has anyone heard of Sprinkles Gelato? We have a few scattered here, my idea of hell typically when not pg but if you love sweet stuff n ice creams omg you&#8217;ll be in heaven haha!! Google it & check out the Images mmmmmm!!!! I tried finding a link but theres not many pics on there.

Oh we have hotdogs in vacuum packed lil packages aswell but have them in jars & tins aswell, its just more recycleable packaging really...

Sorry about mirena removal cramps & poss period Mrs G, fx its not an awful one! Make a note ready for when u wanna start poas hehee

Im not great at baking tbh but i make a killer Banana bread/cake :) being quite creative i think id do well on a cake decor course but its just having the time to do so, id love to do those kinds of novelty cakes for the kids birthdays, Riley would be so thrilled to see Hulk or Thor on a funky looking cake lol

Gigs at least you can say &#8216;oooh i did say u were more along&#8217; :haha: i kinda like the told u so bit esp when some are so adament they&#8217;re right ALL the time! :) 

Dobby awesome that A is doing more walking & better munching! All in their own good time

Cant remember much ekse its 3am lol! Nuala stirred so thought id catch up hahaa! I xan hear SO snoring like a pig from the lounge.. men!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg jar of hot dogs :rofl: and ice cream you ladies slay me. I didn&#8217;t get gelato. We have a spot downtown that I&#8217;d always packed and I had it in Rome. I don&#8217;t really see how it is better than ice cream

Green I took mine out right before I was due to ovulate thinking it would be great but it was so painful to me (granted it was painful to have in) and the shock delayed my ovulation.

Flueks wow 40m? I think I have three within forty minutes. Plus a few other craft stores. People so crafty I just pay people on Etsy to be crafty for me loli&#8217;m SO bad. Vegan ice cream was my life saver when A couldn&#8217;t tolerate dairy in my diet.

Gigs lol well you can just I told you so when she has her scan 

Brb a having breathing problems


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- this is her MIL too right? She's so ballsy! I would never bitch at my MIL for anything. And she drives me crazy sometimes lol 
Also, it drives me crazy when people know nothing about cycles and how getting pregnant works. My SIL told me she found out she was pregnant at 2 weeks and that's when she got an ultrasound. Her doctor told her *eye roll*

I've never had gelato ... did I say that already? Can't remember. Lol

Dobs- what's wrong with As breathing? Does he have asthma? Sorry I'm sure you've gone over this before.
Also, my fellow teen mom watcher. Did you see last nights episode and if so, what did you think? 


How are all the preggos fewing?


----------



## Jezika

I want to see some bump shots!

Gigs love your bump on IG though, and cool shirt.

Dobs is A okay?

Im not sure how gelato is any different either. Had it in lots of places in Florence, Sienna and Rome and was expecting orgasms but it was just good. In Whole Foods I like to fill a massive tub with different flavours of gelato to devour at home. I havent done that in a while so I think Ill do that soon! Its not too expensive for the big tub. I agree the vegan B&J is actually great. I converted from cows milk to almond milk a while back so Im used to the taste. Could defo eat a whole tub of Half Baked, but come on, the tubs are like kids sized, amiright?

Purple Id love to see more of your cakes! I actually just saw an Elmo cake two days ago on insta and thought Tilly would love that for her second bday. I dont think I could ever bake it myself though. Ive always wanted to try cake decorating but Ive never had the time, sad face.

Green hope you adjust back to your cycles ASAP. Do you have an ideal date in mind to get preg or just asap?

Gigs gah thats annoying re: SIL. But I agree that he I-told-you-so will be soooo soooo sweet.

Honestly, think these ttc boards furnish us with some quite impressive fertility knowledge. I only realized when talking to my normal ttc friends. The average person really doesnt know too much (its arguable whether thats actually better). My friend told me she thought prior to ttc that you can get pregnant every single day of your cycle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk. It started after his party. Once or twice a day he&#8217;d have a small gasp. But I wasn&#8217;t worried because he is totally fine and happy and what not. But then today he gagged on a piece of fruit then within two hours gasped over ten times. He&#8217;s not blue, not labored, not retracting, not lethargic, not feverish. He still babbles and cries, sometimes his babbles sound off though. I feel like it&#8217;s not er worthy/nobody will go with me but it&#8217;s hard to fall asleep


----------



## DobbyForever

Green i&#8217;m So tired I have to think reeeeeallly hard to remember the ep even though I recorded it and watched it this morning lol. . I think Jenelle is stupid like that shit is how you end up on csi: Las Vegas, Brianna is such trash and feeds negative black girl stereotypes and idk why she lets javi stay (he knocked up his current gf right? That he possibly cheated on her with?), I feel for Leah and as an educator I cannot believe the school would remove an aide when it is in her IEP she needs to raise hell and sue them and get that aide back, kail like she needs to not air her custody stuff because she comes off petty af which is going to hurt her in court, and I worry about Chelsea because I think the Adam drama is wearing on cole and I know exactly how she feels. I cried when i went to the supervision center. They are not happy/ good places for kids and it sucks when you have to send your kid there to keep them safe

Jez ty! I always felt like crazy that I did not get gelato lol

I agree I used to think I knew everything about my period because I had 28 day cycle so I must ovulate at day 14 and have a 14 day lp because I was so regular down to the hour. :rofl: good times I was so arrogant about it too


----------



## Jezika

Hmm Dobs I hear your concern. I hate things like that where you cant tell if its potentially serious and you know you wont be able to sleep because of worry. Hopefully its something that can wait till a normal paeds appt tomorrow?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I just know the piece he choked on did not come out so I assumed he swallowed it but now I have my doubts =\. But this was going on long before that moment. I just wish I could get in as soon as they open not 10am


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I also want the pregnancy test that tells you the day of conception :rofl: oh well pregzilla will find out at the scan.

You know she might just drive your poor MIL to quit watching her kids. I wouldn't put up with that. SIL might as well put her kids in a bubble. Sheesh. Is she like this when not pregnant??

CB I'm the opposite. I tend to lose my sweet tooth. Ice cream doesn't tend to bother me, but I get aversions to chocolates when pregnant. I've never heardof that gelato sprinkles.

Okay that makes sense about being in jars. 

Hope you can sleep even with the snoring.

Dobby yup that's rural America. I like it though :) oh and I'm not crafty either. My SIL is very good at decorating and making cool cookie cakes.

Oh not sure but V went through a phase where she liked to gasp. I think she just liked the sound. I hated it as I'd be like "omg, is she having trouble breathing!". 

If he was unsuccessful and it went into his lung he should develop a cough and fever. I'd keep an eye on him and take him in if he develops those symptoms. You could always leave a message for your ped for peace of mind.

Greenie nausea is getting stronger. Having more aversions too. I'll take it as a good sign.

Jez I never do bump shots in first tri as it's just my fat and bloat :haha: I'll post one once I start getting a bump.

You are so right. It feels like common knowledge to us, but in the "real world" it's not common knowledge. Maybe I should become a fertility advisor and educate women.

Also, I've wondered when the time comes will I teach V some things. Maybe just pass down taking charge of your fertility book.

AFM nausea is picking up. I kinda feel good about that. I also could hardly eat my lunch yesterday. So things seem to be progressing.

Tomorrow is the big day :)


----------



## claireybell

Dobby how is A now? Did he need to see a Dr hun?? 

Nuala went through a phase of sounding like she was choking, it was awful, she was doing it & then smirking as it was a new thing she had learnt to do with her throat, scared the crap out me the first couple times i heard it! 

I&#8217;l def be passing on my knowledge of ttc & pg books to Nuala when shes older, i do remember when i was a teenager (pre period yrs) & thinking sex any day of the cycle will get u pg, never understood Ovulation or anything really.. 

Glad your nausea is kicking in - as awful as that sounds Flueks lol! I was 6+5 with Nuala:sick: sickness is reassuring of the pg but fx your wont be that bad.. 

Ooh il post a bump shot :)


----------



## claireybell

Bumpy 19+2 .. kinda hidden by the dress.. & Nuala waving :haha: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1039295&stc=1&d=1532521335
 



Attached Files:







4D6ED49C-6084-4003-9A5A-5F650D527506.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## needausername

That is such a lovely bump!

If im pregnant I will be a little peeved at myself for not getting on top of my weight loss. Ive put on so much weight the last 2 years and its making me really uncomfortable. Because of it, if I am pregnant, I will just probably end up looking heavier rather than pregnant.

If I am pregnant I am going to try work at maintaining my weight until I am in to a healthier range.

Also.... if I am pregnant I will be due in April.... no being heavily pregnant in hot weather plus I wont be stuck in a baking office in the summer as I will be on maternity leave.


----------



## claireybell

Ah thanku Needs :) 

Everything in moderation when pg if trying to keep ontop of your weight, if ye cant eat when ye pg - when can ye hey?! Odd nice treats are ok though :thumbup: 

When are you testing or due period Needs?


----------



## needausername

My issue is I treat myself multiple times a day :haha: If I could cut the treats to once a day it will do me wonders. Plus if I reduce to one takeaway or meal out a week will also do me wonders.

I can test from 31st July. Due AF on 4th. While the calculator on the CB site said I can test from 30th July I feel like that is way to early. As it stands Im thinking of delaying until 1st August.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh think i JUST felt baby pops!!! Like little super subtle taps! Hmmm...

Dobs Ibwas also going to say sounds like he may just be having fun with a new body function he can control. I remember when Lev discovered coughing. Oh yeah he had fun with that one...

SIL is crazy about her kid all the time. This is the woman who didn't wash the babies hair for days after he was born. He was only allowed a wipe down to "keep protective bacteria on him". So yes he had dried fluid and crusty blood in his hair for days. She also wouldn't put him on the floor at Lev's first bday. Instead she pulls out one of her blankets and spreads it out (over the area rug), then sat him on that. She is just terrified for him and has anxiety and paranoia issues so I am not entirely surprised, but I am not sure her husband knows how far she's taken things...

Fluek yeah I think MIL is on the brink of quitting. She doesn't want to not see her grandkid but i think this arrangement is destroying her relationship with SIL. The reason SIL is so comfortable talking to her the way she does is because she has known her for years, and even lived with her for a bit.

Anyway yay for feeling ill--now i hope it doesn't get bad! Did you feel to ill to eat or ate aversions kicking in?

Jez I agree, i feel like a fertility pro but it is frustrating talking to women who aren't as savvy on the subject...like my SIL who is mourning the pregnancy loss, but i'm pretty sure she wasn't pregnant. She also suspects she had a miscarriage a couple months ago because of a late, heavy period (no test to confirm) so now my bro is concerned she's had 2 miscarriages in 5 months :dohh: I suspect she just hasn't gotten pregnant yet. I just encouraged them to take opk's and left it alone otherwise.

Needa if you aren't pregnant this month you may find starting an exercise routine may help distract you from ttc stress as well as help you conceive. I found it helped ttc #2.

Cb how much weight have you gained? I'm almost 13 weeks and i think i'm up 7 lbs. really hoping I don't go above 25 total but i feel like that's not gonna happen...ds1 was about 60lbs and ds2 was about 35 :blush: so we'll see. 

Cpp are you still doing the weight loss thing?

Ladies be jealous, Chesapeake blue crab on the menu for dinner tomorrow *drool* that is my favorite food. Just hoping I don't have an aversion to it when it's in front of me! I did last pregnancy...


----------



## gigglebox

Oh dear lord that was a lot of text. Sorry y'all.


----------



## needausername

Your SIL seems like a complete and utter nightmare. Im tempted to search your posts to read all the back posts I would have missed.

I actually was getting really good at going to the gym but had a fall last month and injured myself so had to put exercise on hold temporarily. Im totally ready to go back I just need to get over that hump of first time back.

Ive been naughty and ordered some doughnuts and a crap ton of chocolate over the internet. Im not even wanting junk food but I am never online when the doughnut sale goes online and I just happened to be today :dohh:


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry about the SIL gigs, that sounds... terrible :rofl: if anyone spoke to me like that they&#8217;d be bitched out, and I also want to instant pregnancy test, reminds me of the little twinkly music played when sims conceive (if anyone even know what that is :haha: )

Green if it&#8217;s anything like me when I come off hormones it will take a few weeks to feel normal again! Hope the cramps go away soon. Are you definitely ttcing now? (sorry if I&#8217;ve missed this)

CB I prefer can/jar hot dogs than packet hot dogs but proper sausages are lovely from the packets! You have such a gorgeous bump!!

Dobs I really hope A&#8217;s okay!! Keep us updated if you can :hugs: 

As for me, terrible nausea (but no actual throwing up yet) no appetite at all, complete exhaustion and MAJOR bloating :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Dobs whats the update with A? Now that the others have mentioned it, Tilly also definitely went through a phase of randomly gasping. I remember freaking out that she was choking but shed act totes fine after and even did it when not eating. Hope its just that. 

Gigs interesting how SIL is all about the natural bacteria but doesnt think its goodnto expose them to other bacteria around the house. Apparently playing around in dirt and even being exposed to animals is supposed to be good for them in terms of bacterial exposure. Id be SUPER annoyed but also feel bad for her. Anxiety is awful. I feel it too sometimes, but my mum is the worst. Youd think anything and everything is about to kill Tilly when shes around, and it gets really frustrating because shes constantly telling me what to do because shes freaking out about something small every two minutes. As for your other SIL, Id be so tempted to tell her in an encouraging tone that youve seen online that a lot of those blue tests have evaps, in which case she didnt even have a loss yay!.

Needs have you been TTC for long? Will this be your first? Sorry, I cant remember.

Flueks yay for nausea. While aversive, its definitely reassuring.

Kit I totally know about the twinkle music, though I cant recall it because it was SO hard for me to get the SIMS to have babies! Also, none of my SIMS could hold down jobs because theyd be due at work but would be taking foreeevver to get ready. I honestly didnt know how to make them hurry up. Sounds a bit like me, too. 

Glad you havent been sick yet btw. If I remember correctly, you had a really rough time sickness-wise with E?


----------



## Jezika

Oh CB, super cute bump! And Nualas little wave at camera killed me.


----------



## needausername

its Our second month trying. We arent able to be with each other every fertile period though so our attempts are spaced out. The last time we got some days in but not quite near enough to ovulation. Last week we were at it every possible day!

This will be my first. He has 2 from a previous marriage.

I currently have an impatient dog on my hands who really really wants a walk but it is still far too warm to take her out.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- how did As appointment do?

Flu- how was your appointment?!

Dobs- I'm not even sure what that is, but I hope you enjoy it! Lol 


Yes we are ttc right away. I don't really care when I become pregnant. I'd prefer not to be super pregnant during the summer BUT it is what it is. Even if we waited for 6 months I'd still be miserable during the summer since I'm so much hotter when pregnant. So it doesn't matter much to me. Hopefully we don't live in California next summer anyway.


----------



## PurplePear

Cb your bump is so cute! With your daughter waving just makes it that much more adorable 

Kitty omg I use to love that game! Not going to lie when I was off before I had em I would sit and play it to pass the time there's no longer music now you have to wait a few days or purchase a pregnancy test lol

Ok ladies I'm having a hard time not testing!! I broke even though its 6dpo put it away cause I laughed at myself for being too early.. I looked at it a while ago and go figure it has to mock me and there's a vvv faint evap line on it but if I invert the picture you can see it easier... Makes me want to test in the am haha 

Ok here are a few cakes the wedding cake is the one I did for a friend, Canadians one was a mass family birthday they all cheer for them...
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1532547001987.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6









20170414_202604.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20150228_171251.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20141129_203421.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, OMG, you were talking about hot dogs in glass jars... I grew up with those in Germany and I totally want some right now.... 

11 weeks along here. 

Post more later, just had to post for jarred hot dogs. Bahahaha


----------



## PurplePear

Pacific, CB I've never seen hotdogs in a jar before...


----------



## pacificlove

Purple, I think it's a European thing.... Never seen them in Canada. 

Dobs, what's going on with A? 

Gigs, if I was mil, I'd stop doing the free baby sitting... At least for a while until things calm down. Like jez has said, there is proof that kids that are exposed to dirt and dander are healthier then kids tht grow up in a "clean" environment. 
I wasn't even upset when L brought home his first cold from our play group. 
I recently read an article that helicopter parenting negatively impacts children, even in the long run. 

Anyway... Sorry if I forgot anyone...

Bloody hot here and no rain in sight, we go to bed with our windows and doors open to let in some cooler night time air
Then by morning close up so the house stays cooler in the late afternoon. Works for almost all the rooms,but I am currently hiding out in our bedroom. Haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry will catch up short post first

A is fine. We went in and doc examined him and said no visible or audible obstructions and that fluek is totally right that the symptoms wouldn&#8217;t come and go and he&#8217;d develop flu like symptoms like fever and coughing. She she thinks it&#8217;s just he experimenting with different noises he can make

Went to but his first pair of shoes and A had his first shopping while black experience. Which entails being needlessly followed, &#8220;random&#8221; bag inspections, and/or not being served. Today&#8217;s was the latter. So no first shoes for A


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb swww bumpy! And how cute is she waving!!!

Needs hugs i hear you on the treats but try not to beat yourself up. Just keep working at it

Gigs SIL needs an intervention geez I thought I was bad lol fxed you get to enjoy that crab tonight!

Re fertility at this point the schools go so deep lol but I think id go over the curriculum with my kid before that. I dont want him to feel like he has to just get his info at school. But I understand why some parents would go that route or totally opt out. To each their own


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for the triple post and my brain is fried now so I forgot what I was gonna say.

Cute cakes! A used to have a lot of Habs stuff because my ex was obssessed. Now some low income children in Oakland have a lot of habs stuff


----------



## gigglebox

Mil is not doing it free but is getting paid dirt. Like $120 a month for usually 2-5 days a week and watches him from 6:30am to 4pm. Yeah the whole thing is crazy and the fact that sil is berating her behind her back from the rules she put in to place just burns my biscuits!

Ohhh purple those cakes are so cute! This inspires me to do something creative for the gender reveal party :-k but what?!

Hmm no jarred hot dogs here but we do have Vienna sausages in cans :sick: i ised to eat them all the time growing up but i have no idea how.


----------



## gigglebox

Habs?


----------



## Flueky88

CB yeah I didn't really understand Ovulation and thought you can get pregnant any time of your cycle.

Thanks! I'm definitely hoping to bypass vomiting this time. I'd rather deal with nausea as vomiting didn't make me "feel better".

You have such a cute bump and I love your photo bomber;)


Needa I had planned to be a bit smaller and a debt paid off but baby fever struck :haha: I'm also looking forward to not be heavily pregnant in the summer. 

Looking forward to our tests next week :)

Somebody brought in doughnuts and you made me want one so I caved :rofl:

Gigs oh man. Now I had V do tummy time on a blanket but awhile since she was a preemie and her immune system might not be as strong as fullterm baby. Otherwise, I know some mild germ exposure is good for her. Sorry she was crazy before and not just a pregzilla.

Well I hope that she stills get to see grandbaby even if she quits watching baby. Maybe BIL can mediate some. Tricky spot being between your wife and mom though.

I look at certain foods am just like "oh that makes me wanna puke". I ate an oreo last week though and had to swallow it so I wouldn't get sick.

Okay my memory is crap..... next page.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty so food poor appetite. I hope you manage to eat some and don't vomit. I seem to recall you had a rough go with MS with E.

Jez thank you :)

Greenie it's tomorrow morning ;) 

How are you feeling today?

Purple lovely cakes!!!

I don't think I've tested that ealy, but you aren't alone :) I'd wait til 8dpo at earliest. Always welcome to put up test pics so we squint with you 

Pacific sorry it's hot.

Dobby I'm glad hes alright. I know it's frightening hearing them make those noises. I cheat too as I have a stethoscope and have listened to her lung sounds.

So sorry for the stereotyping. That's so awful. What kind of shoes do you think you will buy him??

They really go into fertility at schools there?? I mran it may be different now as to when I was in school, but never would have guessed it. Especially here in the "bible belt".

Gigs, I want a sitter for $120 a month. I offered to oay my mom when she watched her when I worked but she declined.

Gigs enjoy the crab!!! Also, I refused to try those vienna sausages. 

AFM exhausted as usual but appt is almost 12 hours away. It'll probably be afternoon when I update though. 

Trying to think of how to do our feltboard message with our announcement. I'm thinking "Victoria's secret can't be contained any longer..." then the next photo will be her in her onesie, followed by ultrasound pic. Do you guys have any other suggestions about what to put on our board?

Oh there is a girl at work that's pregnant too. She had her scan this afternoon and measured 8 weeks! So happy for her and looking forward to having a bump buddy that's due about the same time. 

Think I'm going to get ready to nap ladies


----------



## gigglebox

Is she a good friend, the bump buddy? How exciting. Hmm well i suck with announcement messages...had to get ideas from pinterest myself. Maybe "Mommy's growing my partner in crime...trouble starts march 2019" or something like that? I really don't know...in fact I can't even remember how we announced my second pregnancy. I think i recorded telling my inlaws and just put it on youtube/Facebook. 

And kudos on avoiding Vienna sausages. It's probably just as bad as injecting sodium straight into your bloodstream. I think the salt content is worse than a pack of ramen noodles.

Kit love the new ticker <3 have you seen that viral video where parents keep being pregnant with twins secret then surprise their families after they're born? I don't think i could ever keep a secret that big!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh Fluek good luck on the scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- darn it. I was behind so I thought it was today. Good luck!
I'm feeling fine today. No bleeding at all post removal so I'm assuming when I do bleed it'll be AF so I'll start opks after that. I thought I would bleed from removal and wait 4-5 weeks to have another AF and then start. So here's to hoping AF starts sooner rather than later. 

Purple- those cakes are adorable!!' I love them. You've inspired me. 

Dobs- glad A is doing well and I'm sorry about the shopping expeience. I don't even understand people. I seriously don't. I worked in retail A LOT and it was never someone skin color that alerted us. It was how they acted or looked (dressed wise- sweatshirt when it wasn't cold out. Ect) what's wrong with people? I'm sorry. Totally sucks.

Vienna sausages- I love those things when I was a kid. Honestly I could probably eat a ton of them now but I know how bad they are for you so I don't buy. Sounds so good though right now lol 

Have a blood pressure check tomorrow. Will find out if we can keep trying to take me off the meds or have to go back up doses.


----------



## wookie130

Green- Glad the mirena removal was pretty standard stuff. Are you allowed to just jump right in with ttc stuff? Sorry, I know nothing about it. I hope it doesn't take you long to conceive! I want everyone pregnant at once...except me!!! Lol

CB- I too laughed at the hot dogs in a jar. My first mental sentence that popped in my head was "jarred frankfurters", which frickin' had me laughing like a moron for a couple of minutes. But I think "frankfurters" is a funny-ass word. :rofl:

Purple- That cookie monster cake, though!!!!! And the epic cake smash that followed! So awesome!

Dobs- Glad A's fine. They do make some rather alarming noises at times, and we moms sit there wondering if something is wrong. Your party looked great, btw!!!

Flueks- I never actually puked with my son...it was just waves of nausea. They were bad waves, minus the actual vomiting. Good luck at your scan!

Gigs- Yeah, so your SIL. If I were your MIL, I'd give her back that stingy $120, and just tell her that perhaps she won't be able to give her baby the type of care she's expecting her too...it's a guilt-trip, basically, but it wouls NOT be beneath me. Lol! Or, plan B) which ia to tell her to go blow it out her ass. But that may not be well-received. Either way, I hope your BIL can step up, and help matters somehow. If she reacts this way over a bug bite, how will she handle the real big stuff that happens in life?

New- I am a huge sugar/carb addict, and because of that, I have to avois refined foods completely. It's the only way I can get a handle on the foods I'm eating.

Hope everyone else is doing well! Anyone heard from M&S?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry about the bad shopping experience. When I worked reception at a hotel in the oilfield the hotel owner actually told us to stereotype the Natives (and the owner was Asian who'd rather work Xmas day herself and miss Xmas with her daughter then pay her staff overtime for working a holiday). I tried very hard not to stereotype type them, they probably trashed the rooms as often as any other person. The reserves was bad for some natives when it comes to alcohol and drugs tho... Needless to say, I didn't last long at the hotel job. 

Flueky, I love that ideas!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs she's somewhere in the middle. Not my best friend, but I've always liked her. Her boy is 1yr older than V.

I realize I didn't say my dh didn't want to reveal the secret on the board, but with the onesie pic. I do like your phrase:) to go with our nerdiness we probably would use sidekick :haha:

There are worse things I've ate like spam. Yuck! I have hated for a long time now. 

Thanks I barely slept last night. Naps are definitely in my future.

Greenie haha, no problem. It can get confusing with the time zones.

I'm glad you feel fine and hope your wait til next AF or bfp isn't long :)
Hope you bp check goes well today too.

Wookie thank you. My intuition is boy so just maybe ;)

No I've not read anything from her in awhile unfortunately.

Pacific that sounds awful, I wouldn't last long either.

Thanks! We can't wait to reveal.

AFM slept like crap. I suppose the excitement and nerves. DH said he'll drive so maybe naps in the car. MIL is off and watching V while we "run errands" today. I'm so glad as it's a long appt and don't want her getting fussy. I mean i don't blame her from a toddler standpoint it's boring. Anyways I'll update later today. I may do a quick, "everything is good or bad earlier though."


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek when you have a third you could make a tri force reference :shrug: i like the sidekick idea! I'll be honest, a "Victoria's secret" reference makes my mind go straight to boobs. And yay for MIL watching V today! I'm sure all will be fine and I look forward to little gunmy bear pics! Ahhh time is flying, can't believe our scans are here and freakin' CB is about to know the sex of her baby!


----------



## claireybell

Yes i agree Wooks Frankfurters is a funny word hahaha! 'il have some Franks please ' It always makes me chuckle that in American films they refer to HotDogs as 'Weeners' LOL! Im my "personal" experience.. weeners are small men bits :rofl:

ooooh Fleuks is today the Scan day??? eeeep!!! given that your Nausea has just kicked in, i have no doubt your apt will be fine & gummy-baby bear is in there bopping about <3

ahh Kit i LUUUUURVE your new Twin ticker, uuuber cute!!! 

How much fun would it be that if you kept a Twin pg to yeself & assumed it was a singleton & massively suprise family member lol! That being said, if you had relatives that wanted to buy you a new Pushchair of your choice i gues you would have to share the news.. :)

Omg Dobby thats awful, does that happen alot when out shopping?? i hope not, i would be so p**sed at that! Hope you manage to find A some lovely new walkers

I hope your bp check goes ok today MrsG... :hugs:

ha ha yes, Nuala was waving, my lil photo-bomber :haha: Anytime i get the camera out & turn the camera piece around, shes straight in there waving and/or saying 'hello' hehe

Needs - you had a slight evappy looking line did u say?? So your 7dpo.. do share a pic :)

& OMG 4 days encounting or 5 days until the Morning of scan ahhh! Im getting excited & nervous, i always get nervous about the 20 weekers, praying all is ok.. Trying not to think about it so the days go fast, i keep getting lotsa braxton hicks aswell, i forgot uncomfy they can be 

I probs forgot some, im gonna peruse back a couple pages to make sure & not be rude lol.. im at work today so making full use of the keyboard :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Purples i love you Cake piccies!! That Wedding cake one with the Cupcakes is awesome, i LOVE cupcakes mmmmm!! 

Kit - ive probs missed if you've said, have you seen your Dr yet to get booked in with MW esp as your a twin pg.. You usually a couple more extra scans with twin pg's in UK eee!! Sorry sickness is lurking about.. all good symptoms though! Has hubby said much about it yet or is the shock still there lol


----------



## claireybell

Gigs what times you Scan tomorrow???


----------



## needausername

No Evap line for me. Ive actually surprised myself by not testing at all yet. I have got my FRERs sitting waiting for me. I also have some OPKs so I might use some of them though just so I can get the need to test out of my system.

My dog is bananas with the weather. She is constantly pacing from restlessness.

My new fan just arrived so hopefully she will start chilling out a bit with the extra breeze. She is one spoiled girl.... she now has 2 Dyson fans.


----------



## PurplePear

Ooh can't wait to see some pics from the scans!! 
CB you will finally get to know the sex! I must say you have had amazing will power to not peek in that email!

Green fx that you do not need to go back on both meds!

Dobs sorry to hear about your shopping experience :-( it's unfortunate the way people still stereo type.


----------



## kittykat7210

Just a quick read and run but yeh I had my midwife appointment yesterday and I&#8217;ll be sent a letter with my scan date soon, so hopefully I&#8217;ll have a new scan picture soon!! I&#8217;m so tempted to not tell anyone :rofl: you&#8217;ve put plans in my head now haha!! Anyway back to day with the inlaws :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs yikes $120 is like how much I pay for 1.75 days lol. That&#8217;s crazy how nuts she is to MIL :(. I&#8217;m wondering, like you said, how much brother knows. 

Fluek excited for your scan! Sorry if you updated already I haven&#8217;t read the next page lol also lmfao at the VS reference I love it. But I agree I go straight to boobs. My mom wanted to use a VS bag at school and i&#8217;m Like no mom. No. Love triforce. I only threw up twice with A, both times because I had gone 12+ hours without eating by accident

Vienna&#8217;s- I ate them like m&ms until one day my friend mentioned how unhealthy it was so I looked at the nutritional value lol oops. Now I want some 

Green hope the blood pressure test goes well!

Cb lol we call pinkies Weeners too but it doesn&#8217;t stop us from calling the hot dogs that haha

Kit I agree I LOVE the gender reveals where it&#8217;s also a twin reveal. I can&#8217;t keep my mouth shut though lol

Need aww sorry the heat is getting to the dog :(. But yay fan!

Stereotyping I both get it and don&#8217;t get it. We make lots of statistically based judgements, so I can understand that maybe because I look a certain way and wasn&#8217;t dressed up that maybe I didn&#8217;t look like I could shell out $75 for a pair of shoes my kid will outgrow in a week. I think the brand is pedipads, but the store has a gross mark up. Just gonna get him some stride rites when we go to Vegas. And my mom also wasn&#8217;t dressy but she had her 20k rings on and her coach bag so obviously she has money. Idk. I already went to town on social media, and all my friends agreed not to shop there.

I wouldn&#8217;t say often because I live in a very liberal area. If anything, people are reverse racist to me lol. Which is still annoying in a different way. But yeah i&#8217;ve had my bag searched, been tailed by security, been denied a seat in a restaurant, had snide remarks made... it&#8217;s being denied goods or services that hurts. Because it reminds me of what happened when I was 14. That moment single handedly ruined my life. As for everything else, I go out of my way not to have baggy clothes and only my keys and wallet when I go shopping so there&#8217;s no reason to stop me. 

Fertility the latest curriculum (5th grade idk way 4th or 6th does) does go over menstruation. Not in depth but how ovulation occurs and average range, that there is a period of time after o and that the egg goes through the tubes, of a sperm meets it then it becomes fertilized and implants in the uterus and results in pregnancy and how pregnancies grow in the womb and we are birthed through c section or vaginslly.

They do now specifically say that the penis is inserted into the vagina and ejaculstes sperm into the vagina which travels passed the cervix to reach the eggs. Which is more specific than last year.

They don&#8217;t address fertility issues just that if you are not getting your period regularly or it&#8217;s painful or you have questions talk to an adult you trust or doctor


----------



## gigglebox

:coffee: waiting for update/scan pics

Cb mine is tomorrow morning 

Kit i love that you're thinking about keeping it a secret! Dobs idea about a gender reveal party that is also a twin reveal sounds fun, too.


----------



## gigglebox

"13 weeks. Go to a mirror and open your mouth as big as you can. Your baby is the size of your lips."


----------



## Flueky88

I saw the tech get measurements of 7+3, but they are going by lmp which is 7+5. My new due date is March 9th :thumbup: heartbeat was 150. V's was 151 I believe. I will catch up later. Going to try to have V take a nap and nap myself.
 



Attached Files:







20180726_132306.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrs.green2015

What's beautiful little blob flu!!!!!


Selfish post sorry: 
Started my period this morning. This miserable (it's what I expected so I'm not really complaining, maybe a little lol) but what I am a little concerned about is I leaked through a tampon in one hour, then another in 2 hours (which is the earliest could check because I wasn't home and had the boys). I just put another in and I'll check it in an hour to see. But if I go through another I'll be calling the nurse line. I expected heavy, but not this heavy! Cramps are also miserable. But it's fine. 

As for the blood pressure- it was great again! So he cut my dose in half again! I'm down to half a pill once a day. I'm a week I'll email him and see if I need to do another check or I can just get off the meds. They have to do it really slow because it can cause really high BP if taken off too fast. Which is why he keeps reducing vs taking me off. 

One last thing, my Ob/gyn said to wait one cycle before ttc but I think I'm going to start now. Lol 

Sorry for the selfish post.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek yay! Congrats on your little bub! Eeee love that stage

Green yikes yeah I was told soaking a maxi in 1-2 hours for like 5-6 hours is time to call the nurse. Hopefully it slows down. I think mine was like that. Right as I was ready to call the nurse it started slowing. Sorry about the cramps :(

Great news about the bp!

And welcome back to the ttc train!


----------



## claireybell

Haha yeaaaah jump straight back on the ttc wagon MrsG yay!! Fab news on low bp :) 

Gigs your Ticker updates crack me up lol!! 13 wks woop!!!

Awwwww Flueks lovely gummy bear scan, <3


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs good idea on the triforce! Bahaha we are kind of bad and like that reference of people thinking of the bra shop. It was intentional :haha:

I'm looking forward to your scan tomorrow :)

Oh and I want ice cream now cause of your ticker ;)

CB thank you!! So is your scan Monday? I'm sorry you get a bit nervous. I was a tad as well, hoping I wouldn't find out some abnormality that could be life threatening.

Need hehe about your doggy.

Kitty omg that would be the ultimate suprise!

Dobby I have a VS umbrella :rofl: good to know you only threw up 2x with A. Hope I'm cooking a boy, but I'm happy with a girl too. There will definitely be some disappointment at first though.

That's terrible you have to dress a certain way to try to ensure peoole don't treat you as a shoplifter due to your skin color. I'm sorry dear.

Intetesting on the fertility education. Definitely more than what I recall.

Greenie thank you! I'm happy I can see super tiny hand/arms and feet/legs.

Holy moly! I would call your dr about that intense bleeding.

Oh and happy to hear about your bp meds cut in half once a day.

Glad once the bleeding is over you are on ttc wagon :)

Dobby thank you, I didn't like it as much with V as she didn't even look like a gummy bear. Amazing how much difference a few days make.

CB thank you!! I love it this time :)

Alright I'm sending this before it times out.


----------



## Flueky88

So I can't get back to desktop mode on my phone to add photo of our board. I'll try later.

I'm feeling pretty confident again. The tech asked if I wanted to try abdominal or just do transvaginal. Opted for tv because with V i freaked out a bit when we didn't see her. I saw the flicker beforeshe pointed it out as I knew what to look for. She didn't say what the heart rate was at first so I asked if dr would tell me. She then told me 150 so I felt better. 

I asked the midwife if there was a subchorionic hematoma as with Vthey said I had a small "implantation bleed". I do not and she confirmed that IB was really a sch. So I'm happy to not worry about that.

I only get the 2 scans but I'll probably get another at end if 2nd tri. They are working on authorization for makena shots which will be weekly starting 14 to 16 weeks. I'm not high risk to them either, but may change as things progress.


----------



## gigglebox

Sounds like great news and awesome to have a game plan :thumbup: lovely blob <3 

I'm getting increasingly nervous for tomorrow! I know bub is still growing (bump is quite prominent now, especially laying down) but worried about any bad news. 

I'm starting to really feel like this one is another boy. I'm glad we picked out a name we really like because that helps me wrap my head around another boy. I'm flip flopping on my preference again :haha:

Green sounds like my first postpartum bleed :shock: hope it's normal and no cause for concern. Yay for bp being good!!!

Getting my blue crabs tonight :happydance:


----------



## claireybell

Hope u manage to get a good nights sleep Gigs, im sure scan & bubba will be completely great :) 

Flueks what are Makena shots? Ah Nualas 7wk scan was high hb aswell.. not saying its a girl of course lol, my scan is next Tuesday at 9am :)


----------



## claireybell

Enjoy ye crabs Gigs;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Gah it&#8217;s 11.22pm and there&#8217;s thunder and lightening, Evie keeps stirring with every crack of thunder :cry: I&#8217;m already knackered and she&#8217;s going to be awake all night


----------



## claireybell

Ahh noooo... will she not settle with cuddles with you hun?

We havent heard any thunder/lightning as of yet.. supposedly tonight though :-/


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Ahh noooo... will she not settle with cuddles with you hun?
> 
> We havent heard any thunder/lightning as of yet.. supposedly tonight though :-/

She never settles with me (or anyone) cuddles are VERY rare these days, I just have to leave her to settle herself, if I go in she cries harder! I can calm her for 2 seconds then she thinks its up time and will start trying to wriggle away from me, shes too independent! The only cuddles I get are boob cuddles and even then its 2 minutes then she wants to be off again! I hope its just a phase as I really miss the cuddles, unfortunately nothing to be done tonight I just have to hope it doesnt mess up her pattern too much!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thank you. I had a list of questions and she was going to talk about most of them anyways :rofl: I'm such a type A. She said my insurance should cover the shits since I have that history. I've read they can cost as much as $800 per shot. So really hoping my insurance does well. I'm on a copay plan now rather than high deductible so here's hoping.

I'm sorry you are worried, it's so hard not to be. I really think it'll be great news tomorrow though.

I find your wavering gender preference interesting. When is your early scan again??

Enjoy the crab!!

CB they are progesterone injections used to prevent preterm labor. I asked if cost was too high if I could do supoositories, but she said they aren't really effective for ptl and is used for 1st tri recurrent mc due to low progesterone. Which I knew that part from bnb, but wasn't sure about PTL.

Hehe we shall see in 12 weeks if pink or blue. Roll on Tuesday!!

Kitty sorry about the storm. V slept through an awful one Friday night. She's having a hard time sleeping today. It's been a rough day. Thank goodness for energy from excitement of scan.

Also V isn't a cuddler anymore. I do miss it some, but glad she's curious and "independent". Hope E falls back to sleep soon.


----------



## shaescott

Hey ladies! Memory is terrible so I can&#8217;t remember if I commented at all while on vacation or not. I&#8217;ve been reading along throughout either way. Can&#8217;t remember much, so if I miss you it&#8217;s not on purpose and I&#8217;m sorry!

Dobs sorry about the racist shopping experience. What lame ass excuse did they use for refusing service? Did they even bother to give one? It&#8217;s terrible that in 2018 that&#8217;s still a problem. I&#8217;m sorry :( I hope A ends up getting shoes soon. 

Flueks yay for gummy bear blob! So cute! Glad things seem to be going well!

Whoever made those cakes, they look so awesome and I&#8217;m jealous of your talent.

Green oh geez that&#8217;s a lot of blood. Makes me scared, cuz I haven&#8217;t had a real period since I got my mirena put in 4.5 years ago. Prior to the mirena, I didn&#8217;t have heavy periods at all, I could wear a super plus tampon and wouldn&#8217;t leak unless I accidentally kept it in longer than 8 hours. I always leaked with pads (off the sides, ugh) and smaller tampons (down the sides, not from filling up), so I always just used super plus tampons. 

I just bought a Lena Cup sensitive menstrual cup (I got the sensitive cuz it&#8217;s softer which is better if you have pelvic issues like I do), hoping I can get away with not using tampons all the time. However, I&#8217;m learning how to get it in and sealed now so it doesn&#8217;t leak when I get my period, and I&#8217;m having trouble. I can get it in, and I can get it to pop open, but it won&#8217;t seal. It&#8217;s supposed to not be able to turn/rotate at all when sealed cuz it seals to the vaginal walls. Every time I try, I can always rotate it. It seems almost like there&#8217;s too much room width-wise in my vagina for it to seal properly. I think I have a wide-set vagina :rofl: I&#8217;ve heard it takes a lot of practice to master it, ugh. I hope I can figure it out before my mirena removal on the 10th. I&#8217;m also hoping it&#8217;s not because of how soft it is that it won&#8217;t seal. If anyone has any experience with or knowledge of menstrual cups and seal issues, please help me out!

My vacation was fun, but a bit of a disaster. Idk if any of you heard about the flooding in Pennsylvania. It was bad. Hershey Park closed 2/3 days we were there. The day it was open it was only partially open, some areas were closed, and it was raining and one of the rides I was looking forward to couldn&#8217;t operate in the rain. However, the lines were practically non-existent. We went to Hershey Chocolate World on the first day the park was closed and tried the chocolate and stuff, that was fun. When we left for home, it took 45 minutes for us to get on the highway when it should&#8217;ve taken 5, because there were a bunch of flooded closed roads that were unmarked on Waze so it brought us to them unknowingly.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you! 

I have never used mestrual cups so no advice. Sorry :(

Sorry the flooding messed up your vacation, but glad you still had some fun. 

Finally able to get to desktop mode. Here's another shot we are using in our reveal with her onesie on and the feltboard message.
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_0.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 12









20180721_192803.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## shaescott

Flueks, V is soooooo cuuute in that picture aaaggh!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- that picture is hilarious!! It's totally a toddler thing. Lol

Shae- sorry about the trip but at least no one was there lol 
Also, I heard from a lot of people the first period post-mirena is real bad. My period off mirena arent either. 3 days and pretty light. 

Kit- hopefully E gets some sleep. Poor baby. It's noisey in my kids room for that reason lol out neughbors are loud and it's so hot we have to leave the window open. We have a fan going on in there just for noise.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae no knowledge of menstrual cups but solid Mean Girls reference. Sorry your trip got rained out! I'll tell ya for a candy addict in a candy themed park i really failed to take advantage of my time there. It was just so damn packed...

Fluek omg i just lol'ed. On my phone, the thumbnail looks like she is so upset, like throwing herself back, "WHY GOD, WHY?!" Then when I enlarge it she looks giddy with laughter and excitement and pure joy. Love it! Also glad insurance should cover "the shits". :haha: 

I haven't booked a gender scan yet. I was waiting for tomorrow's appointment to make sure all is ok.

Kit aren't you having a regularly scheduled scan soon? Sorry about the obnoxiously loud weather :( hopefully if she is woken up in the front half of they night she'll be so tired she'll crash the rest of the night and give you a good nap tomorrow. 

I miss cuddles too. I get them occasionally but few and far...definitely one of the things i'm looking forward to with a baby. Lev's been super clingy recently and i'm hoping he's not crazy jealous when baby gets here :/


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie yes we were having a good time in that pic. I really love toddler and preschool age :)

So did your bleeding slow down?

Gigs haha she has those moments too, but thankfully she was overjoyed in this one. :rofl: I totally missed that typo!! 

Well I'm excited for your scan and hope you get some rest tonight.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh sorry. Yes bleeding has slowed down to a normal heavy flow. 

Gigs- is your scan early! Well need an update asap.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, glad to hear the bleeds have slowed, I was worrying for you. Fx to being on the TTC train!

Flueky, I love the announcement. Such a toddler thing, look the opposite way they are supposed to. 

Gigs, fingers crossed for your scan!! 

Thunderstorms... We don't have those here. Like twice a year we'll get a single thunder and one of them may be accompanied by a lightning bolt. If that. Almost disappointing. Haha


----------



## claireybell

Well we had a mini sprinkle of rain & 1 grumble of Thunder! We have more showers coming in over wknd but then getting hot again next week.. 

Did Evie go back off in the end Kit? Hope ur both not too tired this morning. 

Hahaha Flueks i love that announcement <3 the one with V in it is so funny:haha: typical toddler moment &#8216;you will pose for this pic damnit&#8217; Lol

Gigs scan day arhhhhhhhhhhh :) update when u can hehee

Oh Shae sorry ur holiday break wasn&#8217;t that much fun, still lotsa time left til end of summer to enjoy though:) So these Lena cups.. they collect your menstrual flow? When u remove it will it not just spill out everywhere?? Think id rather stick a pad on & be less mess lol

Glad your af period is of normal nature now MrsG.. roll on ovulation hehe!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific how u feeling atm? I forget how many wks u are.. u should get a Ticker :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks everyone! She did manage to go back to sleep at 1am thank god, so Ive had 7 hours but Im used to a lot more so I can feel the grouchiness looming and feel sorry for my poor hubby! 

Flueks Im glad it looks like the insurance will cover everything, after reading now for a few years Im so lucky and grateful the NHS exists and thats its only like £200 off my pay cheque each month. Hopefully you will be able to preterm labour at bay :hugs: 

Congrats on the healthy scan and gorgeous little blob! I cant wait to see my blobs again soon (but I suppose they will look like proper babies!) and I LOVE that picture of V! Its so adorable!

Shae Im sorry about the flooding, sounds awful but at least there was chocolate :haha: I also have zero experience with a cup apart from the fact Id be far too terrified to use one! :rofl:

Gigs I had my booking appointment on Wednesday but thats not a scan unfortunately! They said I need to wait until 12 weeks :shrug: so Ill receive my appointment via letter in about a week. When is your scan?

But hope you dont mind me posting a pic of tired baby with boob :rofl: she was just too cute not to photograph;
 



Attached Files:







1C0E896E-DDC4-4D36-B2E3-906976DFC7A5.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh i love when they are too tired to keep their eyes open <3 

Does your normal dr know you've got twins baking? Maybe they'll get you in earlier when they learn this bit. 

My Scan is in 3 hours. Hubs took the day off but he wants to work on the disc golf course all day so won't be coming. He said they really don't "do" anything for him anyway, so he's off the hook. I'll just show him pics when i get home. Meanwhile I'm wondering if they'll be able to tell the sex and what i'll say if he asks if i want to know :haha: i am really thinking boy, especially since i just had a dream this morning that it's a boy...but again i was also SURE ds2 was a girl so...

Green somehow i just realized your pic is not one dog laying on a pillow but two dogs :haha: check out your chart! Woohoo ttc wagon! Are you feeling a lot more confident about it now?

Ahhh i LOVE lightning storms provided they don't wake anyone up and the power stays on. We get some of the most amazing lightning i've ever seen here. I have a small clip on IG if anyone follows me there and is curious and wants to hear me geek out about it. Hubby makes fun of me because any time i see an impressive bolt I involuntarily let out a "WOAAAHHHH!" that sounds like i'm a stoned beach hippie.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh gigs exciting!!! Please post a pic so I can try and nub guess it :cloud9: but yeh I did tell them I had an early scan with 2 heartbeats and she said that they would still wait until the 12 week scan as thats when most people would find out about twins anyway! But this is the same shitty midwife I had last time who wouldnt refer me for HG despite losing 8lbs in just a few weeks and being underweight. Now Im a normal weight though but I know Ive lost a few lbs just from not wanting to eat anything.


----------



## gigglebox

The food averaion struggle is real. Can you request a different mw or go to a different practice?

So I apparently arrived 30 minutes early to my scan :dohh: I swear the nurse wrote "9:15" on my appointment card, and I showed up 15 minutes early :dohh: oh well. Currently hanging outside on the patio at a little lunch area waiting for time to pass. Too bad I could have hung with MIL a little before I left her with Lev or grabbed a frappacino in my way here. 

I want to learn how to make concrete statues. Think it's hard?


----------



## gigglebox

Wow that came out of left field. Maybe i should add I'm sitting facing a large statue of a rabbit.


----------



## gigglebox

Exhibit A
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4371.jpg
File size: 87.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kittykat7210

Thats actually pretty cool! Love it! 

But no can&#8217;t go to a different midwife or practice as we live in a tiny village and that&#8217;s the one for the village, I researched it last time but whatever, a midwife is a midwife!

How did the scan go? Xx


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie glad to hear it slowed down :)

Pacific you are in 2nd tri now?? You've got to get a ticker :haha:

CB we took probably 50 pics and never got a fantastic one. She hates cooperating for pics lol.

Hope weather man is wrong and the rain keeps it a bit cooler.

Kitty glad she fell asleep but I feel you. I slept like 4 hours before my scan. I only managed a 30 minute nap, and V uncharacteristically stayed up til 9. Then my mind didn't want to unwind:( I'm 

insurance this time is better as I'm on DHs plan. My employer does a high deductible. He doesn't pay a fortune either so that's nice. I'll owe the OB office just under $1400 before delivery, it doesn't count hospital, pediatrician, etc. Oh and it wasn't counting my injections either. I'm thinking up picking p some Saturdays to go towards my medical bills. 

Cute pic of E!

That stinks she's the only one. Your weight loss was a valid issue because of your size. I was overweight so losing 7 or 8lbs wasn't really a concern.

Well I hope she's better this go around.

I also hope you can find something to eat. Aversions are awful. 

Gigs :rofl:I love your description of yourself and lightning storms. 

I wouldn't put much stock in a dream. The only dream of gender I had with V was boy. Obviously, quite wrong. It made me change my intuition guess of girl to boy. Danggit!

Ah that sucks about the appt miscommunication. Looking forward to the results!

Also I think it would be hard doing concrete animal statues.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- lol that pillow/dog is my baby! He's the puppy we got after our first miscarriage so he's basically my baby. Haha the other dog, I love her to death too but she also drives me crazy lol 
I think statues would be super hard BUT you're so creative that I think you could totally do it!

Kit- sorry about the mw and lack of sleep. Maybe you can sleep when Evie sleeps?

Waiting for a scan update.....


----------



## kittykat7210

Hope gigs is okay, we normally hear fairly quickly with her :?


----------



## gigglebox

OMG Y'all i'm LOSING MY MIND WITH EXCITEMENT!!!!!!! 

Appointment was PERFECTION. AND OMG SEE BELOW

I'll post nub shots later so we can all have a proper guess! Gonna surprise hubby at his bday on sunday ahhhh!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4372.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## kittykat7210

Yay gigs I&#8217;m so glad it went well!! I was getting worried I&#8217;m not going to lie!! Do you know then or is it a surprise for both of you??


----------



## gigglebox

It will be a surprise all around. I am going to give it as a gift and have him open it in front of everyone. Not exactly what we planned but who cares?!

Now i'm running around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to get people to come that were invited to the gender reveal but not his birthday brunch. I want everyone to be there! 

AHHHHHH i will know in 2 days!!! 

Meanwhile seeing baby this time was SOOOO much better than my first scan. I am officially attached.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs wow I can&#8217;t believe they were so certain of the gender at 13 weeks! That&#8217;s awesome! I&#8217;m so excited to see the scan pics and for you to find out on Sunday and tell us!!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh i did they do bloods at another apt for the gender then Gigs?? Omg im so excited for you ahhhh!!! So glad apt went well, looking forward to scan piccy hehe!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae right?! Early indeed. That's partly why I really am leaning blue now, because i feel like it's easier to be certain of a penis this early. "He" is measuring 13+3 though and my friend found out she was having a girl at 14 weeks so....we'll soon see!!

Cb he has extremely good ultrasound equipment because he is also maternal/fetal meds doctor and has been doing this for yeeeaaarrrsss. Said he's 99% sure!

So what do y'all think? I am going to be floored if it's a girl but I definitely think boy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4373.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 20









IMG_4375.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs so glad your appt was perfect!!

I'm dying to know gender, but I understand. Do you have a guess??

Looking at the photo.... I can't tell. I never was good with nub theory.


----------



## gigglebox

I'll add i "think" i saw a penis flash and the 3d shot has a suspicious spot at "his" crotch...but that could be anything i guess...!


----------



## Flueky88

I think the head looks boyish to me though.


----------



## kittykat7210

GIGS that nub is 100% blue! No wonder they were so sure!! :rofl: I will be floored if it&#8217;s a girl!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just dropping my two pence in as I love the nub theory and follow it a lot -

Gigs I&#8217;m sooo saying boy for you! Congrats x 

And still saying blue for you CB xx


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! Yup that's what I think too. Definitely a part of me is disappointed. I always wanted a sister, then wanted a daughter when I realized a sister would never happen. Unless we go for four (not likely but not impossible), fairly certain I'm destined to be surrounded by testosterone for the rest of my days :rofl: here's to hoping I get a niece, granddaughter, or cool daughter in law eventually. 

Also at least the room situation will be easy now. Plus less expensive as no new clothes to get!

Still a bit bummed but it is what it is!

Hubby did warn me when ttc the first kid he only made men! :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Awwww gawjus scan piccies there Gigs <3 Im guessing Boy aswell but il be completely thrilled for you if its a Girl aswell:) If it is a Boy, you will be the queen of your Castle hehee


----------



## claireybell

Anyone watching the Lunar Eclipse tonight? Im so pissed, for wks we&#8217;ve had clear skies at night & the one day something science & one off happens it&#8217;s bloody cloudy & bleughhh! Im hoping il catch it through a cloud clearing..


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, is Sunday Hubs birthday??


----------



## DobbyForever

Busy and cranky been reading

Gigs nub looks blue to me as well. And I agree I feel it&#8217;s Way easier to spot a boy at 13w. Hugs do you have a party store nearby? You could have them do confetti in just a regular birthday balloon and give him a card that says you have one more surprise, pop the balloon. They can do that totally last minute plus since you have the envelope you can order it and just not look


----------



## gigglebox

Cb yup Sunday! I think I have all the people coming who were invited to the gender reveal.

Dobs I already wrapped it up, tucked it behind a disc golf disc (taped to the back side) so he'll open the box, think it's just some beer and a disc then see the envelope that says "baby's gender".


----------



## gigglebox

So what is the nub y'all are looking at? Is it the free floating spot above the crotch area? I get so confused by nub, i see two prominent white lines that i thought looks girly (that said I am still team blue)


----------



## kittykat7210

Give me a minute and Ill draw it for you :)

So the blue lines are marking the nub and spine (they are the white lines on the original scan picture just above the blue lines Ive drawn) and as you can see the angle the nub is pointing upwards compared to the spine. Indicating boy!
 



Attached Files:







1DFA2820-F1EC-4B3D-8656-1EE7140043AD.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you for that clarification!


----------



## kittykat7210

It&#8217;s okay gigs, when I was expecting Evie I did so much research on nub theory and get it right a fair amount now! I don&#8217;t know if I should try with the twins though because I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;d get it right!


----------



## gigglebox

...is that a bad thing???


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs!!!!!!! What a beautiful little sonogram baby!! I'm so glad it was all perfect. We found our around 13 weeks! So I can happen lol
Also, I'm team girl because no one else is. 

If y'all are right about this nub theroy I won't show you my scans when I get them if I get knocked up. I want it to be a surprise and y'all are too good lol


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> ...is that a bad thing???

Yeh because I dont want to know until birth! Im trying to remain team green and I feel like Im quite good at nub theory so dont want to spoil it for myself :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs omg that little nose is adorable! I wanted to be different and guess girl but after closer inspection of the nub I&#8217;m admitting defeat and guessing boy :haha:

Can&#8217;t wait to find out for certain soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah i'm already trying to wrap my head around 3 boys and am beginning to be a bit bummed about probably never having my own little girl &#128554;

I guess it's a good thing to find outbin advance of the party so i can not have any of this hit me in front of a crowd!


----------



## PurplePear

Congrats giggs great scans! When I had my 13us with em the tech told me boy based on the nub but it was standing straight up lol there was no missing it. Can't wait to hear about the reveal/envelope opening in a couple of days!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I&#8217;m really sorry! 

Nub isn&#8217;t 100% accurate though, I&#8217;ve seen boy nubs turn into girl babies, if you want a professional to do it I&#8217;ll send you a link to a FB group I&#8217;m in, one of the ladies has been doing this for 30 years and Has an impeccable track record. She knew evie was a girl despite there being a lot of boy guess on my photo. 

:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

It's ok, i trust my doctor and it's a short day away to find out for sure :) i'm fine, slept on it and if you recall i wanted 3 boys before so i'll get back there! Just means i'll have an amazing surprise if it wnds up pink but I won't hold my breath for that :haha:

We're playing disc golf allllll day so i'll be well distracted. I slept horrid last night, tossing and turning and thinking a lot about the baby.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> It's ok, i trust my doctor and it's a short day away to find out for sure :) i'm fine, slept on it and if you recall i wanted 3 boys before so i'll get back there! Just means i'll have an amazing surprise if it wnds up pink but I won't hold my breath for that :haha:
> 
> We're playing disc golf allllll day so i'll be well distracted. I slept horrid last night, tossing and turning and thinking a lot about the baby.



I know you did gigs, I was surprised you were sad as I thought that was what you wanted, but it&#8217;s okay I just felt bad saying 100% boy! Anyway boys are meant to be easier! (Plus you don&#8217;t have to fork out for any weddings! :rofl: )


----------



## PurplePear

Hugs giggs sorry to hear about your terrible night sleep :-( Disc golf today should be fun and a great distraction! Personally I've never played it what got you into it??

So this morning I tested 9dpo bfn I've included a pic of the "lovely lack of line" lol but the last two mornings after my first couple of sips of coffee I've had to get up and walk quickly towards the bathroom with nausea that had my mouth watering.. this morning more intense and the nausea is still lingering.. so fingers crossed it's a good sign! I made Em a cupcake for his first birthday but he didn't do as much damage not sure if it was because he was in his highchair..plus the white icing disappears on skin not like the colored... So for his party I'll sit him on the mat on the floor so he can throw himself in lol..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180728_080703.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 14









IMG_20180726_191855~2.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20180726_192721.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DobbyForever

Purple fxed and yay cupcake! I was dying because I told my guests A had never successfully eaten his practice cupcakes so don&#8217;t be disappointed and then he grabs the whole thing and takes a huge bite :rofl:

Gigs I remember you saying 3 boys but you did say girl before that, I think it&#8217;s great that you are gearing up to be happy with either outcome. Idk if the spine is curved but the degree isn&#8217;t as severe as with A&#8217;s. And one skull pic looks girly to me but A had a girly skull so idk.

Would you still book that private scan or are you goin to go totally by his word? My tech told me at 12w3d she was pretty certain A was a boy but at that stage it could be just an enlarged clitoris and not to go out and buy any gender specific stuff. Plus another excuse to see bubs and keepsake


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs it&#8217;s really not THAT severe and could be a girl, I&#8217;ve just got up Evie&#8217;s 12 week scan and they&#8217;re not that different. I still say boy but I could be wrong!

Top pic is Evie
 



Attached Files:







09FD1DC2-D1C5-439D-9150-5969B5D961FB.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## shaescott

Hm it looks a lot more boyish than Evie&#8217;s does, in my opinion. It&#8217;s not a crazy angle, still could be girl, but I&#8217;m still strongly leaning boy. 

I looked up the nub theory just so I could have a slightly more educated opinion on this lol, normally my guesses are wrong cuz I didn&#8217;t know the theory before, we&#8217;ll see if my accuracy changes now :haha:

Purple I can see the cupcake on him, super cute!

Dobs haha I love that A just took a big bite out of it after not touching it before

AFM I got a call that my scrubs for clinical have arrived at the store. Now I gotta go pick them up ugh, it&#8217;s 1.5 hours awayyyy and I hate drivingggg, especially alone cuz it&#8217;s boring. Music helps, but doesn&#8217;t fix it. But I&#8217;m super excited to get them! They&#8217;re not exactly super flattering scrubs, we don&#8217;t have a choice in that matter, the school picks them. But I&#8217;m still excited anyway, and we get to wear a lab coat to pick up clinical assignments and idky but that&#8217;s super exciting to me lol, I&#8217;m weird haha

My mom bought me my stethoscope on Amazon the other day, it&#8217;s a 3M Littmann Classic III (in turquoise) for those of you in healthcare who know about stethoscope brands lol, I&#8217;m sure to most of you that&#8217;s totally meaningless haha! I&#8217;m super excited! It was the one my RA recommended to me, and from what I&#8217;ve seen it&#8217;s very good. Hopefully it lives up to my expectations! The scrub store was selling 3M Littmann Classic II SE&#8217;s and Lightweight II SE&#8217;s for like $120, it was way overpriced and I&#8217;ve heard those aren&#8217;t as good as the Classic III, which was on Amazon for $80, so it was an easy decision lol.


----------



## nyxnw

Hey ladies sneaking back in after going mia sorry!!

Update: had my first scan it went perfectly here is pic of baby and yesterday I found the heartbeat with the doppler andwas able to record it! Beyond excited. I hope everyone is doing well!!
 



Attached Files:







561F9368-BB05-489A-899B-5BB66C04D7EC.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

Nyx awwww congrats on scan <3 

I know with nub theory although looks boyish.. with the white nub lines, girls are supposed to follow the line of the spine, i had a few saying Nualas was a boy but infact girl :) never 100% until babe us alot more wks ;)


----------



## nyxnw

claireybell said:


> Nyx awwww congrats on scan <3
> 
> I know with nub theory although looks boyish.. with the white nub lines, girls are supposed to follow the line of the spine, i had a few saying Nualas was a boy but infact girl :) never 100% until babe us alot more wks ;)

Thank you!!! Im going to do the blood test to find out fender next week. I really want another boy. All boys is my preference, but healthy baby is the key.


----------



## PurplePear

Shae I have two litmans and I love them. One is a teal and the other a forest green. That is crazy how far you have to drive for scrubs! When I was in uni the only pre requisite was navy blue we could get our own fit. 

Ok guys I'm going bananas lol I got another test from the dollar store today and I swear I see something lol inverted it looks it a little more.. but I could have line eyes.. I'll attach let me know if I'm crazy but I will also retest tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180728_152033.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 29









Negative Image_1532806759223~2.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow shae I agree that&#8217;s far. I bought scrubs once when I was prevet and working as a vet tech apprentice. Their only requirement was it for you. One lady had hello kitty scrubs haha

Nyx beautiful pic! Fxed for all good news with the blood test and you get to be team blue again

A is going to town on this Mac n cheese so if he doesn&#8217;t swell up like a balloon I can confidently say his allergy is to egg (both reactions so far have been to an item that had dairy and egg). I hope he doesn&#8217;t thought because the Zyrtec spilled yesterday I feel like i&#8217;n Playing with fire.


----------



## DobbyForever

Purple i&#8217;m Not sure I see it but it is a bit blurry on my screen fxed!!!


----------



## PurplePear

Thx Dobb I could be crazy lol wouldn't be the first time something is in my mind  but hopefully of it is tomorrow will show progression!


----------



## gigglebox

Nyx lovely blob! Take my word for it and don't get to crazy with the doppler  i went nuts trying to find hb once with no luck and was terrified! All was obviously fine though.

Omg y'all disc golfing pregnant is not nearly as fun! I'm in a tournament next week too :( this will be interesting...

Purple it's basically throwing a disc (like a smaller frisbee) into a metal basket. There is a fairway like golf (but it can go through woods, over ponds, in a field, etc) and like golf you want to make it in the "hole" in the least amount of throws. 

Dobs regarding this baby's sex, i trust the dr as he said he is 99% certain and his tech said he is extremely good at predicting sex. So I will take his word for it. honestly if this happens to be the unlikely team pink, I will probably move forward and buy some cute pink things but there are really no big ticket girl specific items i need. Honestly clothes are it, and maybe a baby blanket. 

Kit wow it's crazy how similar they look!!! Thanks for sharing that. I still think boy but we'll see!

Ahhh less than 24 hours! It's been fun having the secret of the reveal. There is going to be one person at the party who knows and a couple people that can't make it face-timing. Otherwise no one has any idea which is great, no gender reveal specified party with everyone bugging me about a preference!


----------



## nyxnw

gigglebox said:


> Nyx lovely blob! Take my word for it and don't get to crazy with the doppler  i went nuts trying to find hb once with no luck and was terrified! All was obviously fine though.
> 
> Omg y'all disc golfing pregnant is not nearly as fun! I'm in a tournament next week too :( this will be interesting...
> 
> Purple it's basically throwing a disc (like a smaller frisbee) into a metal basket. There is a fairway like golf (but it can go through woods, over ponds, in a field, etc) and like golf you want to make it in the "hole" in the least amount of throws.
> 
> Dobs regarding this baby's sex, i trust the dr as he said he is 99% certain and his tech said he is extremely good at predicting sex. So I will take his word for it. honestly if this happens to be the unlikely team pink, I will probably move forward and buy some cute pink things but there are really no big ticket girl specific items i need. Honestly clothes are it, and maybe a baby blanket.
> 
> Kit wow it's crazy how similar they look!!! Thanks for sharing that. I still think boy but we'll see!
> 
> Ahhh less than 24 hours! It's been fun having the secret of the reveal. There is going to be one person at the party who knows and a couple people that can't make it face-timing. Otherwise no one has any idea which is great, no gender reveal specified party with everyone bugging me about a preference!


I used it with my son as well. I treat it like a scavenger hunt lol if I find it yayy!!! If not then Ill get you next time. Like this morning I found it it tried to find it again for hubby and couldnt, but wasnt worried. Tried about 2 hrs later and there it was.


----------



## claireybell

I feel bad for my friend as her mw found hb & her 12wk scan was perfectly fine, her dates were put forward by like 6 days do she should be finding it but she cant, unless baby typically seems to be laying very low or she is finding it very slightly but not clearly on the Doppler & she doesn&#8217;t realise thats it? Shes just 15wks now & shes had an odd couple of pops here n there so i bet its all fine :) just think back in the day there was no technology & had to just wait & trust our bodies eeek oh the stress of it lol


----------



## shaescott

Purple hm I don&#8217;t see anything but it&#8217;s still early and if you see it I could just be blind lol

Dobs oof I hope he doesn&#8217;t have an allergic reaction to the mac n cheese 

Nyx I can&#8217;t remember if I commented on your ultrasound. I probably didn&#8217;t. So, congrats, adorable blob!

Gigs can&#8217;t wait to hear the news tomorrow!

Regarding the scrubs, I think my college has a partnership with the local business, they do uniforms for a bunch of surrounding private schools etc. Our scrubs and lab coat etc get embroidered with our school&#8217;s name. The scrubs are royal blue, so similar to Purple&#8217;s school&#8217;s. If I lived closer to my college it wouldn&#8217;t be such a long drive of course. Meh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs true true eee exciting. Sorry disc golf was not up to expectations today

Purple lol you are in good company cuz I see stuff all the time. Excited to see your test tom

Shae thx so far no reaction. He has his one year appt on Monday so gonna talk to doctor about cow&#8217;s milk because tbh this whole $30 a week on formula compared to like $10 for milk lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, do you suspect all dairy products or just milk? You could also try goats milk if cow's milk is a no go. You do have options ;)
Reason I am asking is that some processes to create dairy products such as cheese and Joghurt Change the proteins that upset stomachs. We do have food nut and shellfish allergies in the family, L has eczema and we also do have asthma with his dad. Everything pointed towards "L is going to have allergies". Our doctor just assured is it doesn't guarantee anything and to just watch for the signs and have a bottle of allergy meds in the bathroom for any high risk stuff. So far so good. L has actually outgrown an allergy he used to have to moms dog. He used to break out in itchy hives when she licked him and it is no longer the case. Even his eczema had become almost gone.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- that makes sense why you have to drive so far for your scrubs. Hopefully it's a fast trip. 

Dobs- glad there's no reaction yet. I've never met anyone with an egg allergy. Interesting. 

Gigs- I'm soooo excited to see what you're having. I'm staying team girl.


----------



## claireybell

They say Eczema & Asthma alot of thr time do tend to go hand in hand together but sometimes not.. hooefully L wont get the Asthma Pacific

I hear u on the Cows milk/Formula thing Dovs, so glad A didnt have a reaction! Formula is bloomin expensive esp when they&#8217;re very little! Cows milk as hes over 1 now should be fine, if your worried about any allergy reaction gradually intergrate the Cows milk with formula (2/3 ounces Cows & the remaing Formula & see how he gets on, ive been adv to try semi-skimmed milk instead if full fat with Nuala as it can be abit harsh on their tummy, fx it wobt make her constipated! 

Todays the day Gigs ahhhhhhhh!!! What time are people coming a over? So excited for you guys!! Still think u should get a gender scan booked if MIL wants to pay though lol! 

Hmmm Purples i kinda see something & i dont haha.. fx today you get a clearer something! Are u using a Frer today? 

Im having a mini lay in, cuppa in bed with some biscuits, kids watching The Incredibles on tele in the lounge, ahhh :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Gah my hormones are all over the place! I just cried at the postcode lottery advert :rofl:

Good luck gigs!!! Let us know how it goes!!

CB I&#8217;m jealous of your lie in, eves was up at 8.30 and hubbies working! I was so nauseous last night as well I couldn&#8217;t sleep until 2 :brat:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no kit :( i'm with you though, headache last night tylenol didn't touch and woken up feeling very nauseated as well :( I seriously feel hung over! Really hope it goes away before the party :sick: uggghhhh i feel horrid.

Party starts at noon. Not sure what time we'll open gifts but i am so nervous! I hate setting up surprises as the anticipation makes me so nervous!

Dobs i'm got lev on milk, then des started drinking more, then i've been craving it plus eating more cereal, and hubs started having it more...in the end we end up going through like 3 gallons a week, and it's organic so $6-7/gal!!! And it's STILL cheaper than that damn expensive formula for one baby!!! Glad you'll be off it soon.

Ugh off to try more tylenol and to settle my nausea.


----------



## PurplePear

Yay giggs today is the day!! Sorry about your headache hope it's gone before noon! (Tension headache from anticipation ;) ) jk


Shae that makes sense if they come embroidered ours were not that fancy lol 

CB I don't have a frer but we are going out today I will have to pick one up I have a digi but don't want to use it too soon it's the one that counts the weeks... 

I'm still laying in bed procrastinating and I'm afraid of a bfn today lol this while ttw plays with the emotions that's for sure..


----------



## claireybell

Ah Kit & Gigs sorry nausea is awful atm :( big hugs ladies! 

Kit my lay in didnt last long, Nuala strolled in like minutes after my post shouting &#8220;Fooood&#8221; haha! I ended up getting up & doing the Kids brekkie & then cleaning upstairs! I cry at everything aswell, having babies & then being pg again just ruins your emotions Lol

Looking forward to birthday reveal update hehe! GL gigs :hugs: hope hubby enjoys his birthday. 

Ooh yes grab a Frer if u can Purple :) 

If any uk mummas want a Bargain, i was in &#8216;The Range&#8217; yesterday & they sell CB Digi&#8217;s wks indicator, 1 packs for £7!! Bargain!! They like £10-11 in a chemist!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, ashma, allergies and eczema are all related. I have been told to imagine them in a triangle where kids will have 2 out of the 3 in any combination. Since L had/ has eczema and allergies I am hoping we get to stay clear of asthma. His dad got his asthma diagnosis at 6 months old. L will be 2 in November and hopefully he gets to continue to stay clear of it. I am a believer in dust and dirt and animals being a good thing for their immune systems and we've been able to provide all that for him ;)

Gigs, so excited for you today! I will keep checking for updates!!!


----------



## claireybell

Absolutely Pacific :thumbup: & i bet L skips the Asthma.. my SO had real sneezy allergies to cat fur, we ended up getting 2 kittens back 9/10yrs ago & now his allergies all are gone! 

Eee awaiting an update from Gigs


----------



## gigglebox

I probably won't be able to update for a couple hours. Just breaking down before the party then will be preoccupied with friends and fam until late today I'm sure.

Heck yeah pl all the dirt is good for kiddos, I definitely agree! 

Purp i hope to see a test update next time i'm online ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Dang cb your tests there are so pricey! I think you can get a 2 pack of digis for around $12 here. You definitely can get a 3 pack of frer for that much at walmart.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl sorry missed the post about asthma. Fxed he doesn&#8217;t have it. I definitely agree with dust and dirt and animals, but I have seen how my cat just wrecked my brother&#8217;s immune system. He had asthma and pneumonia twice in one month, was never good at sports because he couldn&#8217;t catch his breath. Always getting sick. Then they deep cleaned the house and I took my cat to college and immediate difference. But I feel that&#8217;s the one off not the norm 

Gigs cannot wait for the update. I&#8217;m guessing blue but idk I can&#8217;t commit 100% girl is nagging at me in the back of my mind

Purple was hoping to see a tear lol but I hear you. Hopefully you can snag some frers

Cb sorry your lay in wasn&#8217;t too long. And I cry too now at all these dumb movies that never made me cry before

I forgot who asked. His two big reactions were just from eating a nip/rubbing contaminated hands on his face. It was scrambled eggs and then cookie dough ice cream (I forgot about the egg in cookie dough) and he was stealing licks when I wasn&#8217;t looking lol. He did get bad tummy troubles after baby yogurt though. But he&#8217;s had a few items with dairy and his cupcake had egg so I think it&#8217;s just egg protein. Doc said they usually outgrow it at some point. I just have to be careful to not use the white and to thoroughly cook/bake anything with egg in it. I may start adding milk into his formula but that means going to the store lol and if I go to the store i&#8217;ll Buy cupcakes


----------



## Flueky88

Alright, I'm not going back from my last post cause you guys have been chatty since then. I have read though, but been a busy weekend.

Shae stinks about the drive but makes sense since it's in contract with your school which is a bit farther. We just had to buy white scrubs and a patch with our school name and program had to be on our left arm of fabric.

I like the lightweight littman persomally. I buy them off amazon. Word of the wise don't leave tgem hanging around inside mirror of your car. The temperature extremes will mess with the materials and I had one snap in half from that.

Nyx congrats on the scan!! 

Hope you get a boy result, but if not you should have time to adjust to having a girl. I wouldn't trade my girl, but I also don't want ALL girls.


Purple I'm not seeing anything yet. Fx it shows a bfp soon.

I never had line eye when ttc#1 but I developed it ttc#2. It really stinks. Hope it's not line eye!!

Are you testing today?? Oh wait I see you are unsure. Well I will say wait if you want, it gives hcg more time to build up.

Dobby glad he didn't have a reaction. I'm hoping V escapes them. I think I'm allergic to wheat as I get sinus drainage and have to clear my throat a lot after eating any bread products. 

Oh and yes formula is sooooo expensive. I was paying a little over $200 a month at one point. $40 a month is much nicer!

Gigs sorry disc golfing wasn't as fun. I hope you enjoy the tournament next week. 

Excited to hear the results of today. I completely understand having to wait til later to find out, but we mist find out today :haha:

Sorry you feel bad today. I felt pretty rough yesterday, but feel much better today. I slept about 10 to11 hours though :rofl:

CB sorry your friend is having trouble. I'm not sure I'll even try mine until after 1st tri. I did find a medical grade one at work Friday so I am a bit tempted to try around 10 weeks. 


Sorry your lie in didn't last long. Hope you can sneak some time in later today.

Kitty I cry at things I wouldn't normally cry about too. I cried when Lady was killed in GoT not that long ago. To cry from a show or movie is a big thing for me.


----------



## Flueky88

Our reveal went well yesterday. My mom noticed the onesie when V walked in the room. DH got 2 "was it planned?" questions :haha: it's not that early, but it doesn't hurt my feelings. 

They are all happy to be grandparents again. 

We'd went to a local comic convention earlier yesterday. It was pretty cool. I enjoyed looking at all the cosplay and artwork. It is motivating me some to try to pick drawing back up. We shall see.


----------



## nyxnw

Fluek I didnt realize our due dates were so close together. Pregnancy brain at its finest lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Not so patiently waiting gigs...


Congrats on the reveal flu!


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx my due date was moved up 3 days. I was going by O date and ob gyn is using lmp snce it was inly 3 days difference. Kitty is due a day after but I suspect late January or early February since it's twins. Lots of babies starting in December though:)

Thanks greenie :)


----------



## gigglebox

Well...it's got a penis!

No surprises there. But man I'm really sad to possibly never have the mother/daughter relationship. I'm still at the birthday party, will come back with deets later.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm sorry you are feeling disappointed. :hugs: I'm really hoping for a boy this time as I'd love to have a momma's boy. I will definitely feel a bit sad if it's a girl.

You mentioned before about having 4 so it's not outside the realm of possibilities that you could have a girl next time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats and I second Flueks that it sounds like a fourth isn&#8217;t out of the question. I hear you though I saw a mom and daughter at nails while I was getting mine done with my mom and I felt a twinge if sadness that I may not have that. I would shell out for sex selection if I found a partner but I really don&#8217;t want to date at all


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your feeling disappointed Gigs, big hugs hun :hugs: You will most def come round to it esp if its 100% confirmed at your gender/20 wk scan... & like you said its not for def but no4 could def be a possibility in a few years, always try ttc girl methods as such <3 Hope hubs enjoyed the reveal & his birthday :) 

I know i have 1 of each so I shouldn&#8217;t be swayed to eith sex this time but i have to say i am hoping its a Girl.. before i was pg & even early pg id of loved another Boy but now i would love it to be a Girl & i know if its conf Boy i will feel sad about it but its in there, cant do much lol 

Oh god i know, Frer&#8217;s & CB tests in uk are WELL cha-ching unless they are on offer! Its crazy! 

In time Dobs no doubt you&#8217;ll meet a new guy & he&#8217;ll be fab & treat you exactly how you should be treated & adore you as the lovely gal you are <3

Ah so glad the reveal went well Flueks :) it does slightly bug me when oeopke ask &#8220;was it planned?&#8221; It shouldnt matter whether it was/wasn&#8217;t & sometimes coupkes want close age gaps :)


----------



## gigglebox

Hiding in the bathroom again lol; so exhausted and can't wait to go to bed tonight!

So hubs seemed kind of irritated today as the kids (not just ours but the ones at the party) were all being crazy and this house is kinda small for so many guests so I was worried about giving him his gift...so he opens the box, opens two beers and then gets to the disc and before he even opens it instart bawling :rofl: he's like "wtf" hahahha so he unwraps it and the funny part that was unplanned is the disc was pink and had the envelope that said "baby's gender" so people thought the pink indicated girl! So i explain, no, the gender is in the envelope and so he opened it and it says "Boy!" inside. We smiled, gave kisses, i said "I knew it!" Lol as y'all know i've been thinking blue before the scan but that sealed it for me. Anyway...he just said "giess we'll have to try again!" And laughed. We haven't had a chance to discuss it so i'll get more out of him later, see how he's feeling and vent a little myself.

But for real, baby is healthy and that is truly what i wanted :thumbup:

Fluek glad your reveal went well! Other than the intrusive question:haha: are they excited?


----------



## Flueky88

CB it is a bit rude, but I don't let it bother me thankfully. I like close age gaps, and V is a really "good" kid. Disclaimer: not saying others are bad just that some are really really high energy and can be perceived as difficult. if we do have a third it will be a decent gap due to finances. 

Less than 48 hrs til your scan :)

Gigs that's how I felt last night. Couldn't wait to go to bed! 

Ha how funny about the disc being pink. Well, I'm glad baby is healthy and I know you will love him :)

Yes, they are excited to be grandparents again so that was nice :)

Funny enough of the kids of my parents, his parents, and his stepmom. We were the last to have our 1st but first to have a 2nd. 

The one SIL plans to never haveany more kids. She wasn't trying for #1 if you catch what I mean. 

The other has stated she wants another, but her boy is challenging. There is a possibilty he's autistic so I wonder if that's part of her reluctance to ttc again. On the other hand she didn't react to our post for awhile, but FIL told her the news so I almost wonder if she is ttc but having trouble.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek my feeling is your intuition is probably right and she may be having issues ttc herself. Actually I have a friens who dollows me on FB and IG and still hasn't commented on my pregnancy which is very strange. She is a very proud childless woman (was an only child herself) so doubt it's jealousy. Most likely she's just too narcissistic to have noticed other people's posts; one of those people who post 5-10 updates a day. And so many selfies. Omg the selfies.

Dobs you are so young still, you just never know. I think being a mom will help you be more selective in the next partner which is a good thing. 

Hubs didn't notice the disc was pink so all was good with his reveal. He said he would have been excited to have a girl but is happy with a boy. He also said we will show then what a proper loving couple looks like and send off three well functioning respectful men into the world and that made me happy. I also decided that since I an not über girly and am a good boy mom, maybe God (if that belief suits you) thought I'd be up for the task of raising all boys. Lastly, as I have my own past trauma to process, I am no longer worried about worrying about a daughter, so that's good! And SIL is preggers, so maybe I'll get to be the cool aunt :thumbup:

When I return, sil and father drama


----------



## Jezika

Was a lot to catch up on and I admit I read fast to get to Gigs reveal because time was limited and that was across random opportunities throughout the day so I basically cant remember anything.

Gigs would a part of you also have been disappointed if it was girl? And how did hubs know he makes only boys? Im sure you will get used to having three boys in time. It might become your thing! You know, like, ohhh Gigs and her three little men are coming for tea. K that sounded creepy. And I know you didnt want to have kids much older but if you do, you have like a decade of pretty decent fertility ahead of you.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah we'll feel it out and see what life with 3 boys is like. Lev has been crazy but it's been fun....however exhausting! He is climbing eeeevvvverrrryyything recently. 
I'm wondering what #3 will be like. So far my first two are opposites. 
I wouldn't have been disappointed with a girl but I'd probably be anxious about it for a fear of her safety. And a part of me would be scared of my boys being perverts. But that's all just mr own trauma and that i was youngest of 3 with two older brothers so I automatically associate. 

Anyway I am not at all disappointed I am having a boy. I am bummed I will likely never have a daughter. I hope that makes sense!

I was going to go into SILMdrama but i don't feel like typing it out.

My f-ing father didn't know which kid at the party was Levin. He called my nephew by Levin's named. I was just giving him serious looks when my mom finally corrected him. FIL did the same thing. So horrible!

Mil's new husband has been such a blessing. Thank God for him! As such we wanted to use a middle name in his honor, a family name: Carlton. What do you think? I don't like it at all, but the meaning is so special. I just think of Carlton from fresh prince.

More later I'm falling asleep


----------



## mrs.green2015

I love middle family names. Both my boys have middle family name. Neither one is my favorite name but I love the meaning behind both. Bradford and Donald. And HUGE congrats on the big!!!!
Makes total sense that having a girl might not have been right for you as if could have caused lots of anxiety but you still are bummed it might never happen too. Totally get it. 

Cb- you find out Tuesday what you're having?!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I had to hold back happy tears for you when I read the reveal. Darn pregnancy hormones. Lol! I get it about possibly never having a daughter, but hopefully your boys will all be close! My DH is the oldest brother of 4 boys. So it is possible ;) 
I like the middle name, and I do love the idea of using something meaningful as a middle name. We used DHs grandfather's middle name for L and I am hoping for a girl so we can use my grandma's name as a middle name this time. Both of those grandparents have now been gone for a few years and yes we also did ask DHs dad for permission to use the name in his honor. I'll be asking my dad and uncle if it's a girl. 
Anyway, ramble on names...

We told DHs dad today and he's excited. So that now makes it easier to say on who we haven't told yet because the majority of people around us know, including work places. Basically most of our close family doesn't know, it's just how it played out so far. My mom b!itched me out about something else this morning so screw her she'll be the last person to learn which is totally opposite to my first pregnancy as she was the first to find out. 

OMG, I keep rambling...


----------



## Jezika

PL youre staying team yellow again, right? Sorry your mum wasnt very nice. When do you think youll tell her?

Gigs yes that totally makes sense re: not having a daughter being the only thing youre disappointed about. Why are people mixing Lev and your nephew up? Bad vision? Do they look alike? So weird. Still willing to hear SIL drama (and any/all drama) if youre willing. Thats so seeet what DH said about raising boys. Its so true. I think thats why in some ways its a bigger job raising boys.

Speaking of boys, I just saw a thread on a Facebook group about how to clean boys penises and I have to say it all sounds so overwhelmingly complicated! Now I fear having a boy (in 2056).

Flueks Im glad your reveal was well taken by fam. Its funny how the second time around the was it an accident question seems to be okay to ask. I thought 2-ish-year age gaps were pretty common.

Nyx - cute bean!! Are you going to find out gender?

Purple - that nausea sounds like something. Cant wait for more tests!

Dobs - is gender selection a real thing now? I thought it wasnt allowed.

CB - I am SO excited about your gender scan!! Can you repost your 12-week scan so we can guess nub again?

Thats all I got


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs lol at climbing A&#8217;s new thing is using people as stepping stones which is fine when people are adults but he tries to do it at the gym when he can&#8217;t reach the bubbles :rofl: luckily everyone thinks it&#8217;s funny so far but i&#8217;m like noooo A stoooooop

And that comment about respectable men is such feels SO MANY FEELS

Sorry had a glass of champagne on an empty tummy buaha

Fluek I am so sorry I didn&#8217;t comment yay for a good reveal! We did the shirt thing for her cousin and her parents were upset so they ignored the shirt. So awk lol. I felt bad cuz I pushed her to reveal because I knew she was beyond 12w but then it was bad

That&#8217;s so interesting about the first to have a second. Hopefully if sil is ttc she is preggers soon. And I do feel like we have some awesome kiddos in this thread! Mine is like cling wrap but cute af

Tbh I just honestly always pictured myself alone or divorced. There are few people i&#8217;d Be happy with but I was massively depressed and pushed them away and now they are happily engaged to other people. And now with kit&#8217;s condom fail I think one pregnancy was his, the dates never made sense but I assumed it couldn&#8217;t be him because we used a condom... sorry spiraling as I do when buzzed

I live those middle names Green and the meaning. The most we did was share initials/have same letter first names

Pl ramble away lol love your updates and yay for most people knowing! 

Cb I cannot believe you are just about 20w!!!!

Jez now i&#8217;m Worried i&#8217;m Cleaning his wink wrong lol also totally allowed here. My mom was offered it when she had my brothers but they thought it was dumb. Actually my stepdad wanted to have a girl (he had three boys from previous marriage) but my mom said that was taking it too far. They had already done egg selection and spent seiection did quality. I think it&#8217;s socially frowned upon though but I will not have another son. My only saving grace as a stepchild was being the only girl so i refuse to have a boy and have A feel compared to or less than his brother.


----------



## claireybell

Awww yay glad all is great Gigs <3 & a healthy babe is always priority which is lovely! 

I love the name Carlton, def think of Fresh Prince hehe!! MrsG both those names are strong family names to me :) 

Cant believe im half baked today arghhhh!!!! Yes il re-post a couple of my 12wk scan!! Crazy that this time tomorrow il also know what we&#8217;re expecting & il be opening that email attachment from my private scan to see if they got it correct from 20wk scan eeep!!


----------



## claireybell

Both of these baby is looki g directly at the scan probe as u can see the eye sockets ha ha

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1039681&stc=1&d=1532949962
 



Attached Files:







00E3ACCF-BE51-43EE-AB91-802B16BE438C.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## claireybell

& the other one, of which people say its a Boy from this one due to &#8216;stacking&#8217; but.. Rileys was mega clear at 12wks bobbing up in the air & his winky was lower? Who knows.. :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1039683&stc=1&d=1532950102
 



Attached Files:







6017195A-C86E-4216-A72F-AC076E7B62EB.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## claireybell

Heres Rileys 12wk scan 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1039685&stc=1&d=1532950370
 



Attached Files:







210FD523-9807-488C-A688-9CD0E775B6E8.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kittykat7210

I can&#8217;t see a nub at all on the recent scansI&#8217;m afraid CB


----------



## gigglebox

From my extremely limited knowledge and experience :haha: I will guess boy

Yeah hubs also said something really sweet, i was saying i hope at least one of our boys has a wife i really get along with and he said, "of course they will. Boys dates women that are similar to their moms. You are an awesome mom and are foing to show them what a good loving partner should act like." <3 this was also in reference to how crappy SIL was being to BIL last night. Hubs was just so thankful for all i did this weekend for him. And at the end of his party BIL was going to come back to our house and play video games with hubby until late (BIL lives where the internet connection is horrible and they play online), then hubs was going to take him home (SIL drove him to the party). She threw a fit, said "I've been waiting for you for 30 minutes so that you could decide not to come?!"

Mind you while we were waiting, we were all in the other room just having nice conversation. She didn't seem upset and her baby was not fussy.

So BIL says, "is that a problem? Do you want me to come home?" 

SIL - "YES."

MIL -"well he can stay here and I can take him home when they're done playing, if you don't have a problem with that."

SIL - "YEAH, I DO have a problem with that. I JUST said I did."

Me - "But...it's Hubs birthday..."

SIL ignored me, BIL made a crack at his wife then they hugged everyone goodbye and left. Hubs was pissed, and we discussed with MIL & FIL how crappy SIL has been recently.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

CB, the reason Rileys looks so sticking up, is if you follow his spine round he is laying flat, where as baby number 3 is curled up if you follow their spine round, Ive rotated the image so Baby is laying how Riley was and you can get a better idea x
 



Attached Files:







1A6F2D10-530E-49A8-8A66-71DF4A0CA587.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ive drawn a line following the spine so you can see how much your babies nub has risen, its not just the rise thay would make me think boy, its also the smaller line below (scrotal line which will become scrotum) then the small bump on top which is developing penis, girls tend to have a longer bright white flat line with forking at the end (although not always the case) x
 



Attached Files:







E0E86584-9C46-4ACB-8BD2-293ACB636C33.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry haven&#8217;t read back yet just saw the scan photo and thought I&#8217;d comment as the nub theory fascinated me! Will read back in a mo x


----------



## shaescott

CB I&#8217;m gonna look at skull theory stuff before I put in my final guess but my tentative guess is girl right now. So excited to find out tomorrow! (Now Keeps diagram is making me very unsure)

Keeps omg you&#8217;re due so soon!!!

Gigs wow SIL is definitely being a total b*tch. I feel like pregnancy is the only reasonable explanation for that behavior, and even then it&#8217;s a bit much. We all have b*tchy days, but every day seems to be one for her. 

I understand why you&#8217;d be scared to have a girl as the 3rd because of your brothers order. I really think you&#8217;ll raise your 3 boys into respectful men, though. So even if you have a 4th who&#8217;s a girl, I don&#8217;t think you have anything to worry about. 

Flueks I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re not taking the &#8220;was it planned&#8221; question too hard. I&#8217;d probably be a bit offended haha, and kinda confused considering it&#8217;s your second...

ETA: oh and Jez your 2056 comment made me laugh!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs - aww congrats on baby boy, I totally get the feeling abit sad thing, but omg what your hubs said!! And he is so right, there isn&#8217;t enough nice men in the world (that I&#8217;ve met anyway all seem to be horrible) maybe it&#8217;s down to you both to raise some decent ones with good morals, and by the sound of it, yours and hubs relationship is setting a great example to your little dudes! X and sorry but how rude is your SIL?! &#8220;I&#8217;ve been waiting half hour&#8221; whilst at your gender reveal and hubs bday that is incredibly rude! 


CB- omg didn&#8217;t realise tomorrow was gender day for you! Eek how exciting! Totally get the gender thing I had 3 girls so should have wanted a boy but nope had hoped for a girl again again, lol I like have my team of girls! How u feeling? I&#8217;m so glad this weather has cooled down abit! X

Flukes- I didn&#8217;t see the post about was it planned comment but people don&#8217;t realise how rude they are sometimes! I keep getting the eyerolls when I say it&#8217;s my 4th, then they proceed with the same &#8220;is it a boy this time?&#8221; To which I reply yes and get the same &#8220;so you can stop now&#8221; back everytime! So rude!! Congrats on the reveal and glad it all went well - when will u be finding out gender? X

Shae- how&#8217;s things? Yep not long left at all I&#8217;m booked for induction next Saturday because of my hip dysplasia & arthritis, so 5 days left! 

Afm - as said above booked in for induction in 5 days time! Super nervous, never been induced before, plus Ella is only 21 months I&#8217;ve never left her before which makes me sad, if it was just me I&#8217;d be fine, but it&#8217;s leaving the home and Kids etc I know their routine and what they like etc etc - nesting has hit me hard have been running around flustered with a duster and bleach in the other hand lol trying to get things &#8216;organised&#8217; but I live in a zoo (literally 3 kids 6 and under, 2 kittens & a sausage dog) my life is chaotic! Anyone on here been induced and care to share their experience? I&#8217;ve been told to take my induction date with a pinch of salt as it&#8217;s NHS and they only have 4 induction beds and obviously ermergancies / people in actual labour but not progressing etc take priority but my midwife seemed confident I&#8217;d be seen within 4 days of my induction date! X


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps ahhh 5 days?! Crazy! What is the reason for being induced? I am excited for you to meet your little man, i know you've had mixed feelings but once you meet him i know you'll be smitten <3

Jez cleaning a penis has got to be easier than cleaning a vagina! So many crevasses! A penis you just wipe down lol. Now yes there's special care for a circ job but that's temporary, and when uncut you have to eventually clean under the forskin but it can take some time to separate from the penis head (Lev's is not separated yet, it can be months or years) and until that happens no different from cleaning a finger! (Side note if you want my perspective on cut vs uncut, pm me as i have one of each. This one will not be cut either and I regret having Des' done, but I won't go into it here!). 

Dobs I might be tempted to gender select in your shoes but I probably wouldn't tell anyone irl :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs 5 to 10 updates and selfies a day posted?! That's awful she can't respond to your announcement considering she has so much time apparently.

I like your outlook about beinga boy mom :)

That's crazy about confusing the kids. Oh and your poor BIL I'm not sure how he puts up with her. I hope she grows up before she pushes everyone away. Oh and you and DH have a great relationship. That will definitely help your boys see how to treat women.

I also think Carlton from fresh prince, but I loved his character. 

Greenie I like it too, we didn't use my mom or MILs middle names though as we don't like either: Mae or Gaye.

We are using James as a middle name for a boy. It was my grandfather and brother's middle name. DH suggested it actually.

Jez thank you. Yes I don't find a 2ish year age gap "unusual". Oh well maybe because no one else has gone for #2.

2056 eh??:rofl:

Dobby thanks!! Oh man that would be awkward. Did she just say it out loud??

How funny about A climbing on people. V was doing that but she tends to walk around me now.

CB less than 24 hours!!! I'm thinking I'm really not sure. I'm staying out of this one as I really can't tell.

Pacific yay for telling FIL!! Sorry your mom was acting up. I wouldn't have told either then.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh someone asked how fil1 and my dad could mix up the kids. Well they are both young white blond boys...but Lev is 5 months older than his cousin, obviously bigger, and walks around. They were not wearing similar outfits. Maybe it was an honest mistake and a "senior moment", but to me it looked like he (my dad; didn't see fil1 do it) legitimate couldn't tell them apart. To me it was just an indication that he doesn't visit enough to recognize his own grandchild. At least with fil1 he is the grandpa to both similarly aged kids, ya know? But what excuse does my dad have? I think he's only met the other baby 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thanks. I usually try to let things roll off me. I'm not perfect at it though. As I've gotten older I care less about what people think of me and I determine my own self worth and self esteem.

Keeps how rude. It's no one's business how many kids you want anyways. I remember so many people asked if I was going to breastfeed or how I was going to deliver. Didnt let it bother me, but it's intrusive.

Well here's hoping baby boy is here Saturday. I'm srdy you've had so much pain this pregnancy. I wasn't induced so I have no advice on that. 

Is your family going to watch the girls??


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps that is horrible people would make comments like that. How much of a d!ck do you have to be to lack that much tact?! Anyway I second that I hope your pain subsides after birth.

Fluek I am there with you. Mostly I just don't care anymore about opinions, but ugh I can't stand rude people. I think I myself was having issues with the "praying for a girl" comments because I was taking offense on behalf of my son. Like people were trying to wish and pray him out of existence...and now I fear people with have this misplaced empathy for me, like "oh she must be so upset it's another boy"...dude leave my boys alone. And I think i'm just being sensitive because I was so on the fence anyway but "knew" it was a boy. 

And now I am the one rambling!

Anyway thank you for this "Oh and you and DH have a great relationship. That will definitely help your boys see how to treat women." you are sweet! But it's also a matter of THEM finding loving wives who aren't psycho bitches and treat THEM well. And consequently raise good sound kiddos themselves.

PL sorry mom is being an asshat. Ohhh doesn't it feel guiltily good keeping such a big secret? It's actually part of the reason I'm not publicly sharing the sex. I am bitter towards some people and I'm like screw y'all, if you care enough to know you can ask me personally.


----------



## kittykat7210

I&#8217;ll re read but I think what keeps has lined is the hip bone/leg not the nub


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yeah I think it mostly comes with age as I used to view my self worth by other's opinions. So glad I don't do that any more.

That is true too!! My DH had a very toxic gf prior to me. He is so sweet and loving. He is actually more romantic and affectionate than I am :rofl: 

His dad actually quit inviting him to things because of her. She was lying, manipulative, and truly mentally unstable. I'm glad he got out of that relationship. 

Yup, they are all precious and loved regardless of gender. I'm sure we will get similar comments if we are team pink again. I always have my nephews. 

I just feel like crap today. I think I'll leave a bit early. I can't really describe it, but not anything I feel I need to bother the ob.


----------



## claireybell

If there were other pics like it, id quite say yeah maybe it is Boy but all pics are the same apart from that one where the legs abit fuzzy & all the others has the leg swinging about so i dunno, could be the leg flipped over lol! Maybe as im swaying girl but if its a Boy il still adore him, i wonder if he would be blonde like Riley & me or a Ginge like Nuala & her Dad haha! I think im abit more excited to open that email haha

I am liking the slightly cooler weather but not enjoying the extra layer of clothing these past 2 days.. warming up again tomorrow & hot rest of week haha im bever happy, i like it hot but not sweltering! 

Gigs omg your SIL what a cow to BIL when its his brothers birthday? I know if that was Adam, he would tell me to do one lol & state its my bro&#8217;s birthday! Your hubs us so sweet Gigs, bless him, so appeeciative aswell <3 

Ah Flueks.. hope all is ok, are u just feeling under the weather/not yourself type thing? Or weird &#8216;down there&#8217;


----------



## claireybell

Shae the skull theory wouldnt work on this bub or Nualas as the head is facing the scanner lol so its not a true shape of head profile, typical!! This theory wouldve been my second thought :) 

When are u back to college? Has any p/t holiday work popped up yet?


----------



## claireybell

Ooh yes keeps why are u being induced? Was it because of your last labour & the cord issue around babys neck? 

Ive never been induced but a spec was seeing if i was &#8216;favourable&#8217; for a sweep but everything there was tucked behind my pelvis lol! My uterus is tilted right back so maybe thats why i never dilated properly with Nuala? I never wanted to be induced purely for reason of a real high % always end up with intervention/csection & im real funny about my bits being poked & prodded, but then you do have women that are induced, dilate fine & deliver as normal, hopefully you&#8217;ll be the latter :)


----------



## gigglebox

I was induced with ds1 and ended up with a cs, BUT he was large and not presenting well (back labor) AND he was my first. I suspect being your 4th you have a much higher chance of success!

Blah it occurs to me that DS3 will likely be a csection :/ if he's as big as my last two a vba2c is definitely out of the question. And being a boy, that is quite likely.


----------



## DobbyForever

All about me post

A had his one year check. He&#8217;s so cranky because it&#8217;s nap time. We got an OT referral because he isn&#8217;t self feeding. And a therapy referral because our family stress score is high and he does have some signs already of trauma. Waiting now to get his blood work done after 5 vaccines :(. Poor kid


----------



## gigglebox

Poor kiddo :( what signs of trauma? And what is the bloodwork for?

I wanted to share the 4d pic of ds3 that i think you can see his little bits in :haha: *sings* do you see what I see?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4387.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## shaescott

Keeps things are going well with me, thanks for asking! I&#8217;m sorry your hip dysplasia is so awful during pregnancy! Are you excited for your induction?

Flueks I&#8217;m not as good about not taking things to heart haha, maybe cuz I&#8217;m so young, but not everyone develops that skill of not caring what people think, so idk. Either way, good on you for shrugging things off. I&#8217;m not that mature haha

Gigs yeah I would be upset if people were praying for a certain gender. Besides, if you&#8217;re gonna pray, pray before they get pregnant, once conception occurs the gender is genetically determined, prayers won&#8217;t change that. 

CB darn on skull theory. College starts up beginning of September. I think I move in the 2nd or 3rd. Mandatory meeting the 4th, classes start the 5th. No luck with jobs this summer. I&#8217;ve given up because no one is gonna hire someone for only a month. But I got the tiny shift during the school year, so that&#8217;s something at least. My parents have been paying me to do certain things they don&#8217;t wanna do or can&#8217;t do haha, like the chauffeuring my mom&#8217;s friends. She was supposed to drive them but was sick. They&#8217;ve been pretty understanding during this whole thing, I&#8217;m thankful for them. 

Dobs I&#8217;m so sorry that A is having trouble. If you don&#8217;t mind me asking, what exactly would be the cause of the trauma? Stuff with your ex? If it&#8217;s too personal feel free to ignore me or tell me no etc.

I finally got my new glasses! I really like them. They&#8217;re purple, so they make my green eyes look greener. They&#8217;re kinda green-blue, like the outer rim is blue and the inside is green, so in some pics they look blue and others they look green. Idk. I&#8217;ll post a pic soon


----------



## shaescott

Okay, new glasses pic below! I like them a lot :)



Gigs aw cute 4D pic! How awesome! I might see what you see haha


----------



## gigglebox

Jeezus Shae you're so adorable! 

And lol you're so polite, I'm like TELL US DOBBY.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god i love your glasses!! They suit you so much!


----------



## Flueky88

CB I always imagined V with dark, curly hair. Her hair is brown and wavy. I'm curious to see how it finishes growing as it's not fully come in.

Haha yeah it's been a bit cooler, but tolerable. I really like 60s and low 70s. Early fall weather :)

I'm feeling a tad better. I'm just tired, hungry, head feels funny, and occasionally nauseated. I made a stop at chick fil a as my early lunch was already gone. I'm so hungry so early this time. I didn't get this way til 2nd tri with V.

Dobby self feeding as in wth utensils or bringing small foods to his mouth with hands? I'm sorry he's showing signs of trauma.

The bloodwork was lead and hgb at my office, they did it via fingerstick. V didn't even flinch.

Gigs I think I see a small penis.

Shae I wasn't this way at your age. It was mid 20s. So no worries ;)

I love the glasses they really suit your face. 

Glad your parents are giving you money for errands/chores. I agree no one will hire for a month's part time.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs haha I&#8217;m not always that polite, being accidentally rude or overstepping is actually a big problem for me, whoops :haha: and aw shucks, thanks for the compliment :)

Kitty thank you, I love them! I was worried I&#8217;d not find ones I liked but these seem to be growing on me more and more the longer I have them. 

I wanna get a pair of prescription sunglasses. I love gold aviators, I&#8217;d definitely get them with brown/amber lenses. But moneyyyy ugh they&#8217;re so expensive. I don&#8217;t have enough money for them, and I feel bad asking my parents to buy me them. So for now I&#8217;ll go without them.

ETA: Flueks, thank you!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. The trauma is likely from when ex was here screaming a storm. That was a big thing for me to leave him because A would get upset. So now if people talk loudly or get mad (worse if it&#8217;s directed at me) then he gets upset. He also has insane clinginess which is worst at home. At my mom&#8217;s he&#8217;ll explore and generally doesn&#8217;t care where I am. At home, he had to he within arm&#8217;s reach. He also screamed bloody murder with ex. He never screams like that. And it is a lot pre-emptive therapy. His family stress score was a 5/7 and anything over 4 is a huge red flag

He had lead, a CBC, and one other thing I forgot. And then two allergy tests: dairy and egg. So 5 4-5ml bottles total. He inherited my small veins so they dug around in his left arm and couldn&#8217;t find it then finally got it in his right arm. So poor babe fell asleep with three bandages on his left leg, two on his right, and one on each arm :(

Long morning I would have killed to not be a single mom. Just happy to be home with A napping and my cheeseburger lol

Shae I agree the glasses fit you very well super cute. And ditto fluek and yeah prescription sunglasses are a bit much esp if you don&#8217;t wear them often or lose then like me lol

Fluek sorry to hear you&#8217;re already exhausted. He can&#8217;t self feed by hand or with utensils. He tried to puncher but can&#8217;t then full hands and misses. Out of 10 pieces he&#8217;s lucky to get 2-3 in his mouth and then they fall out. I let him self feed with several tablespoons of corn and out of at least 30 pieces he ate one. With a spoon from me he&#8217;ll eat 8-10 of the pieces.

Gigs I feel weird zooming in on this pic trying to find see pinky lol so i&#8217;m Just gonna take your word it&#8217;s there and not click on it


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I feel like every time I&#8217;m driving (except at night) I need sunglasses lol. I have ones I use for when I&#8217;m wearing contacts (aka cheap regular ones I got from Claire&#8217;s when I brought my little sister there) but all I&#8217;ve got for when I&#8217;m wearing glasses is a cheap clip-on pair, they&#8217;re super ugly and awful lol so I only use them if I absolutely have to. I considered getting ones online but then I can&#8217;t try on the frames first and I keep having an issue with sunglasses being too loose on the sides. Idk, I might need them during the drive to 7 am clinical once a week before the sunrise gets super late. I&#8217;m gonna think about it for a while lol, clearly I&#8217;m indecisive about stuff. 

ETA: I&#8217;ve heard light colored eyes (blue, green, etc) are more sensitive to the sun, maybe that&#8217;s why I need sunglasses more often than other people sometimes? Idk

Anyway, about you. I&#8217;m sorry A is showing trauma from the screaming of the ex. It seems like he&#8217;s protective of you when people raise their voice at you. But considering his age I feel like that&#8217;s something to look into, so pre-emptive therapy sounds like a solid choice. Poor baby with the veins, that sucks :( my mom has tiny veins, in med school they&#8217;d practice IVs on each other because it was like 1990, and nobody wanted to partner with her cuz of her tiny veins. I&#8217;ve never had a problem with my vein size, luckily. I&#8217;ve never had anyone have trouble finding a vein on me, no double sticks or anything. My veins aren&#8217;t large by any means, but I guess they&#8217;re not tiny either. I&#8217;m pretty thankful for that when I hear stories like yours :( I hope A is feeling better from all those sticks, poor kid. When will you get his results?


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh dobs I&#8217;m so sorry, I really hope he&#8217;s okay :hugs: have you got anywhere suing ex yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo yeah i&#8217;d Get them then. Driving into the sun is scary! The glare is baaaad I can&#8217;t see

Yeah mine also stop randomly do one time they had to do both arms, legs, and finger pricks to get enough blood. There&#8217;s one tech here who is super good though so I try to wait for her and she has her routine of getting me juice and Warmers lol

I guess this first round is just observational. She&#8217;ll ask me about family history and his behavior then observe him then we go from there

Nope. My old lawyer is an ass so basically it&#8217;s been a waste of $5k and 7 months. Still have not seen my child support and his interest is $5 compared to the $100-200 I get on the same amount on my credit card

Kk off to try and organize my overflow of chaos while A naps. He&#8217;s been out about 3 hours but no fever so hoping I can get at least a few things out of the hallway


----------



## claireybell

Flueks because your so hungry earlier, probs why your feeling so more exhausted hun, these growing babes take everything from us lol lil chimps! Just obey your bodily needs :hugs: hope you can get an early night in or some relaxation time in the tub :) 

Not long until school then Shae, you go back when Riley goes back, omg your are so cute & i LOVE your new specs, they so suit you! I have blue eyes & i squint even on days when its not super sunny, you are right about the lighter colour eyes being more sensitive though! 

Oh Dobby, poor A lil love! I hope he wasn&#8217;t grumpy when he woke from his nap! All that prodding made him sleepy <3 The protective upset clingyness is def also a normal reaction from babies to their Mums, both mine do this, Riley still does now, if me & SO argue (hardly ever in front of the kids) or a voice has been made loud at me, he gets upset & runs to my aid bless him. Your ex has alot to answer for :angry: with A being so little i think he&#8217;ll forget things as time goes on hun. 

My eyes are getting soooo heavy i keeo nodding off whilst on my phone Haha.. i may have to say g&#8217;night for now zzzzZ


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- what time is your appointment tomorrow? And what time is it there now? Lol darn time difference. 

Dobs- I'm sorry for everything As been having to go through. Poor baby. How come ex hasn't paid child support? Isn't it just taken out of his employment check? I know a few people who pay child support and it's always been automatically taken out. 

Shae- you're adorable!!! DH and I both have green eyes and we're both very sensitive to the sun. So maybe that is right about light eyes?


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww cb i&#8217;n Always pro going to bed lol, i&#8217;m Hoping it&#8217;s just typical one year old i&#8217;m Spoiled behavior. His pediatrician told me like once a week try not to pick him up straight from work and do something for myself. We&#8217;ll see but yeah I guess i&#8217;m Sensitive to it because being around my bipolar screaming grandparents really upset me as a kid so Idk what level is normal. If that makes sense

Green I think he has to be delinquent for three months before they garnish his wages and they didn&#8217;t get official paperwork until last month. And he has paid some just not all of it. He owes about $1800 in support and $3k in daycare. So whatever it&#8217;ll get better soon lol. Maybe idk lol right now he owes all of what I owe on one credit card. Then I just have to watch my spending and chip away at the other. But this is pre trial costs ugh

His CBC came back everything in range so yay. Dunno when the other stuff comes back but I do love Kaiser online lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I once had a pair of prescriptions glasses that had a magnetic clip of sun shades. It was fit exactly for that frame. This was 10 years ago though. 

I just buy the cheap clip ons. I'd rather be able to see. My eyes are very sensitive to light. I often need shades for cloudy days. I'm brown eyed so I'm just a weirdo in my light sensitivity.

Dobby well I'm glad he's not exposed to that now. 

Sorry he had a rough blood draw. I do dread the thought of them drawing blood on her. I was relieved ours was a fingerstick. 

My veins were crap as a kid. I have some good ones, but I better be warm if they want it to be easy.

I'm sorry he's hacing trouble with self feeding. I'm sure that OT will help a lot.

Dobby hope you see some more $$$ soon. I'm sorry you had a shit first lawyer. 

CB thanks, I'm sure it is all the growth, but I remember not eating much last time so it's odd. Oh well. 

Midwife also said if I feel more exhausted we could recheck my vit D levels. At the moment I'm considering rechecking at 24 weeks with gtt and anemia check. That gives me 6 months of supplementation before recheck.

Going to do a few things the nap for a short bit before DH comes home and I pass out again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- those sound like fancy glasses lol luckily I don't have to wear glasses. Well I'm supposed to but oh well. Sorry about the exhaustion. Growing a baby is hard work. 

Dobs- seeee that's different than here! Here they automatically set it up to be taken out of your check. OR you have to call the courthouse to pay if you get paid cash. Then the court pays you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow that&#8217;s interesting. Here they encourage you work stuff out yourself and hate it when you can&#8217;t. So they would hope that you just help out financially. If you don&#8217;t, your ex files a motion asking for a court ordered child support amount. They hope you agree out of court, if not the judge has a guideline calculator then does that. Then they hope you just pay it. When your ex doesn&#8217;t, you file a motion with your local child support people (assuming you didn&#8217;t just start with them because if you just want money you could go straight to them). If they agree, they take over and hope your ex now miraculously pays them. Which can happen because sane people don&#8217;t want to piss off the government/ people who can jail and fine you. If you continue to be delinquent, they garnish your wages.

And because of a f* up from old attorney they can&#8217;t collect daycare so I have to sue him separately for that and for my rent so I already have two missed days of work for this bull and another that hasn&#8217;t been scheduled to get my money back from old attorney like ffs

Sorry I read everything but don&#8217;t Remember so off to bed ffs I hate this condo cats and dogs and assholes so noises every fing night


----------



## DobbyForever

And ugh so hot and the breeze only blows from the opposite side of my master so opening the window does nothing


----------



## gigglebox

Morning y'all. I was going to respond last night but fell asleep while reading lol.

Dobs I hope you and A are feeling better this morning after such a rough day yesterday. I agree early intervention is good if there's something there, and if not those sessions are always fun for kiddos anyway! So might as well. 

Cb I'm excited for your update! I am still thinking you'll be joining me on team blue but hopefully you're excited regardless <3

I also have sensitive eyes but have dark, color changing eyes so not a light color thing here either. I go through glasses like candy and have a light tinted pair for driving in the rain when it's still bright enough to bother my eyes but not bright enough for dark tint. Yup i'm that guy.

Currently looking into wood burning stoves that also have ovens. Damn they're expensive! Anyone have experience with these? It'll be our first. We've wanted one for yeeears.


----------



## Jezika

Cant help you on ovens Gigs. I think my grandma in Hungary had one like that ages ago but I know nothing.

CB I believe your scan will have already happened! Im still saying girl but Im always wrong.

Dobs Im so sorry for all A has gone through. Im sure your bond with him will be like nothing else, since youre totally his rock. Im sure the referrals will be good for preemptive stuff like you said. Re: small veins, argh that reminds me of the horrific ordeal of having to place an IV in Tilly when she was 5 months. But whats CBC? And they test for lead? How come? They dont do any kind of blood tests here at one year. 

Shae your glasses are perfect and your hair is perfect. Youre a very pretty young woman. And such a kind face haha. DH and I are very lucky coz we each get $800 or prescription lenses every two years on his insurance so now Ive built up two pairs of glasses, two pairs of designer sunglasses and a bunch of contact lenses over the years. Its time to go again if I dont want to waste the allowance. I think me eyesight has changed a bit. Anyway, I ramble.

Keeps I cant believe youll get to hold your little boy in a mere few days!!! I did have an induction and had a wonderful labour in all honesty, but I was quite overdue and was most likely going into labour naturally at the same time, so not sure if thats the best example. Ive certainly hear many other positive stories too. Were all your previous deliveries vaginal?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs no help there never had one or knew anybody with one but gl finding one in your price point! Sounds cool

Jez complete blood count. Checks red and white blood cells,and all that other stuff in your blood. It&#8217;s standard here to do that, anemia, and lead. A lot of houses here are built before 1978 and were painted with lead based paint.

A&#8217;s Ferrartin came back 18 when normal range is 22 to 365 so we&#8217;ll see what doc has to say about that. 

Keeps thinking of you! So close!

G2g A is cranky he&#8217;s warm to the touch and flush but totally fine temp


----------



## shaescott

Dobs wow CA isn&#8217;t very helpful with child support, huh? I googled the ferrartin, did you mean ferritin? That&#8217;s what came up on google. It looks like kids have much lower levels, and I even saw a scale that said 12 was minimum normal for adults, but it seems different labs have slightly different ranges. Obviously talk to his doctor, but I wouldn&#8217;t worry too much about it.

Gigs I know nothing about wood burning stoves. I grew up with an electric stove (I hated it, it took forever for the burner to heat up), and then the oven part died and we switched to a gas stove. I love the gas stove haha, the burner is hot immediately cuz flames. Only thing is my dog accidentally turned on a burner. Aka flames. In the middle of the night. She somehow knew something was wrong and banged/scratched on my sister&#8217;s bedroom door until she got up and was led to the burner and was able to turn it off. Most of the time my dog acts stupid af, but based on that, I think she&#8217;s quite smart and just doesn&#8217;t care what we tell her to do lol

Jez wow I wish I got an $800 glasses allowance every two years :shock: the new pair was like $125 or something, I could get adequate prescription sunglasses for $125 and super nice ones for $250. I don&#8217;t care about getting designer frames, so that lowers the cost a bit haha. All those prices include lenses and frames, the whole shebang.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah ferritin my autocorrect/unwillingness to proofread lol but yeah i&#8217;d Be worried if his red blood cells were low but they aren&#8217;t. Just curious if she&#8217;ll want him on iron supps but I doubt it

Pretty cool about the dog! Mine is def smart but plays dumb to get out of behaving lol

I think the cheapest glasses I ever got were $100 and the most were coach and Prada closer to $400-500 why my mom ever forked out the money I do not know lol probably my low self esteem


----------



## claireybell

Ok i havent read m, ive just &#8216;thanked&#8217; lol so the verdict is...


----------



## claireybell

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1039797&stc=1&d=1533058299
 



Attached Files:







9F0D4B62-7544-438B-98ED-FD86B5413B2F.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## claireybell

Baby was laying face down to my bits, scan tech had to probe about to get baby to move haha! 

Looks like me & Nuala are going to be outnumbered <3 Baby Boy no3 ladies lol! I am really happy, nuala gets to be the queen bee :) 

So i opened that email attachment & there was nothing about the gender on there i could see pfft!!! 

My Placenta is laying reeeeally low like on the edge of my cervix, she needed to do an internal scan to get a better view, i need another scan at 28 wks to see if its moved up or lowered over cervix, as im having a csection its not a huuuge deal but she said Placenta previa & bleeding later in pg can be an issue uhhh! Fx it moves up


----------



## shaescott

CB congrats on the boy! I bet the girly line was indeed his leg like someone suggested, was it Kitty maybe? Anyway, have you told Riley yet? If so, what was his reaction? Is Nuala too young to understand that? I can&#8217;t remember how old she is exactly, and all kids are different so idk haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats on your boy! Fxed the placenta moves upwards


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats cb!!!! How funny the attachment didn't say anything about the sex and you've avoided it all this time lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Congratulations CB!!! Nualas going to be well protected by her bros!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww congrats cb!!! How are you feeling about it? Weren't you like me, flip flopping on your preference?


----------



## Jezika

Aww yay on blue, CB! Nuala will be the girly in the middle :) I still couldnt tell boy from the u/s haha I suck. And its hilarious that the email didnt even have the bloody sex on there after all!


----------



## Flueky88

CB congrats on baby boy!! I'm thinking what if you caved, opened the letter to find out gender and it wasn't there. That would have been frustrating. 

I hope your placenta rises.


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats cb on team blue! My placenta with Ls pregnancy was low to start with. Here is the analogy: take a balloon, mark an x near the bottom, then blow it up. The x will move up, your female body parts act the same way as that balloon. So I was told and it was true for me, however they did recheck a few weeks before due date and we were well within the clear margin for natural delivery.

Sorry no input on induction, they did try pitocin on me but I was already in back labor and on epidural and baby was showing the first signs of distress so they were trying to speed up a natural thing for me and it backfired. 

Me appointment for me next week


----------



## Breeaa

Congrats on the boys gigs and CB! Ive been waiting t see updates. I keep checking in every few days to check. Last I saw gigs was waiting to do a reveal. 

I havent read anything else, but hope youre all well. My sister will be here in a few mins so Im gonna run. Ill share a pic of baby. We had an ultrasound done Sunday for my bday. His nose looks a little squished and he was super stubborn, but I still think it came out okay!


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, awe!! Enjoy your visit ;)

I have been wanting ham for the last few days.... Ugh
.. i am craving ham!


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou my lovely ladies :) 

Awww Breea beautiful 3/4d scan piccy, he looks just like your last baby girl in your BnB Avatar pic <3 

HAHA i know re the nothing about gender in that attachment after all this bloomin time! How typical :rofl: Ive requested it on email anyway just so i can def have confirmation, not that i dont believe it of course, i just wanna see it, i did pay alot of £&#8217;s for the NIPT test afterall, they should be able to supply me with it. 

Strangely, yesterday afternoon i felt abit hormonal & emotional, i dont know if it was because im half way now, or the fact it couldve been a Boy but i was abit sensitive with stuff & today when she said &#8216;looks like a Boy to me&#8217; i was actually ok & very happy & just thought about Riley as a wee baby <3 

We told Riley it was a Girl :haha: to see his reaction as he wanted a Brother & he said &#8220;oh&#8221; with a glum face lol! Then we said good job it&#8217;s actually a Boy then haha he kept asling &#8216;is it really a Boy??&#8217; Bless him :) 

Hoping Placenta moves up, 12wk scan indicated it was at the front but now its really low :-/ Nualas was at the front & it was fine, we&#8217;ll see i guess.. Names - We&#8217;re thinking Hayden, it was a fave on Boys list with last pg & it goes well with the others, but im sure i will be back n forth with names ha! 

I want another scan already, more baby time i want hehe 

Pacific will you be having a Scan apt next week??

Mrs G has your period stopped yet? Was wondering if you had peed on any OPK&#8217;s ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, here they don't do US at the midwife. We get a requisition for a specialty place that only does ultrasounds and x-rays. They analyse it, etc. I do expect to hear the HB though.

So, in other big news, DH and I have decided to sell our property here and move to the big island. Realtor was here this morning for her assessment, hopefully we'll have a number soon, so we can officially list it and sells fast. I have my eye on another property (vacant land!) and it's significantly larger then this one. Tell you all more if it works out!
Oh and yes I said it's just land, so the plan would be to live in a large RV while we up our finances to built our dream home. We expect in 2-3 years. Or we'd finance it slightly different and put a small home on it (less then 1000 SQ ft) and then a big home in a few years. We shall see.
Either way, I am excited about this piece of land and the change in our lives. Hopefully we sell before the winter.


----------



## nyxnw

I did my sneak peak today and find out tomorrow if its a boy or girl!! So excited!!


----------



## DobbyForever

What&#8217;s a sneak peek?

Pl that&#8217;s exciting! What sparked the move? I know you said bigger land and possibly building your dream home on it. Hope everything goes your way!

Speaking of building wasn&#8217;t someone else mid build? Kit? Sorry tried

Bree I love the pic! Is that the new 5D? I don&#8217;t even understand 3D 4d 5D lol

Cb I think it&#8217;s so cute you got emotional thinking about little Riley and awwww that he is stoked about having a brother. I forgot if you are done, but i&#8217;m A middle child only girl and I loved it hehe queen bee indeed

Went to the zoo instead of cleaning my house lol apparently jaguars live in Southern California?! Wtaf?!


----------



## nyxnw

Blood test for gender dobs


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo durr LoL thx that&#8217;d So fast for results!!!! Eeeeee.i vote girl purely because we have two boy announcements


----------



## mrs.green2015

Nyx- yay for finding out sex tomorrow! How exciting. I also vote girl. Someone has to have a girl soon lol 

Cb- I'm cd 6 or 7. I did take an opk because even though AF was only a few days ago i might not ovulate at a 'normal' time. I also started temping this morning. Woot woot!!!

Dobs- they have them like in the wild?! What??? So confused. We have mountain lions and bob cats that come and go on the property we live on. Sketchy


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, DH will be getting his own office probably within the next year. Right now most of his clients are on the big island and getting on the ferry from our little island to get to the big island is getting absolutely rediculus. Ladt Thursday for example, DH spent a total of 5 hours in the ferry lineup and that doesn't include the actual sailing time. So of his ferry travel becomes daily again when his office goes up, we are ready to trade that line up for family time. FYI: ferry service improvement won't actually happen for at least another 4 years, and is still in the "public opinion phase". 

Dobs, are you at all affected by the fires in Cali?

Oh and if L ever wanted to play any type of arena sport such as hockey, lacrosse etc: we'd have to travel over on the first ferry (which usually isn't full) but chances are he'd never make it there on time as those practices tend to start somewhere in the 5-7 am timeframe. And with the first ferry leaving at 6:15... Yeah....we are limited here


----------



## nyxnw

Iteally want a boy!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl I forgot to comment on your move. I'm seeing this as a pattern with you. lol moving while pregnant. But that would be fantastic to get more land!! If it's totally bare do you have to put up fences and build barns/ coops for your animals? Also, you're fantastic for being able to live in a large RV. I'd go insane. I don't need a big house (ours now is small too lol) but I do need my own space to escape to. 

Nyx- well good news! I've been wrong every. Single. Time. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol nyx jk I vote boy. I was just thinking statistically lol BUT arent we a bit heavy thread? I feel someone did the numbers once lots of blue pregnancies

Pl yikes! Thats a shame its not more convenient. Only had that experience once and I was pretty bored waiting in line. Luckily we were parked in line by a gas station so I made multiple snack trips lol. Is it likely you can sell or do acontingency sell and nab that land you are eying? Or is that the dream like how I look at things and sigh deeply and drink wine lol

Fires are a ways away. We had one small blaze up in our hills but it was small and far enough away from my house. Only knew it was there because I saw the smoke and scorched area on my way home on the freeway. My brother is volunteering with the Red Cross and they ask him every day if hell deploy (forgot the actual Red Cross term) out there but he leaves to volunteer at a camp for kids whose parents have terminal illnesses so he cant. He really wanted to go though.

Which reminds me green how are you? I know yoire not too far from these parts. Fxed ovulation gets back on track soon!
 



Attached Files:







742E4480-62A8-4CA0-9363-8FDB819F4DFD.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jezika

Ah thats awful about the fires. News of the ones in Greece actually made me cry.

Nyx hiking for bot for you then and cant wait to find out. We had a spate of girls and then a spate of boys in 2016-2017 on this thread which was interesting, so this thread definitely seems to ignore stats. Plus youve got Greens always-wrong promise haha

PL thats exciting about the move! Makes sense. Did you move when you were preg with L too? And two kids in an RV! I salute you.


----------



## shaescott

PL good luck with the move! And good on you for being able to live in an RV with kids. Id go insane, honestly. I would looooove to buy a big piece of land thats good for homesteading and have my dream home custom built on it. Unfortunately, the chances that I will ever have enough money for that are quite low. Nurses arent exactly known for mansions and 6 figure salaries haha. If SO can get a decent job in game design, thatll help. But Im not holding my breath. I also worry about the location of those jobs. I would hate living in a city or suburban style neighborhood (I like privacy trees, not privacy hedges), and neither of us can deal with heat so anything in the south is off limits. Even if he gets a job in an acceptable area, his student loans are gonna have us in so much debt, we wont pay off our mortgage until were 100 years old. Makes me wish I was born in a country with free/inexpensive education. But alas, the land of the free is quite expensive. (I know its referring to freedom but Im making a joke so play along please I suck at jokes)
Okay sorry Im rambling in an attempt to not worry about my inevitable financial doom. Oh and that ferry line sounds horrendous. Yikes. 

Dobs at the zoos in MA we have a lot of animals that shouldnt be in MA. Everything from polar bears to lions and tigers to elephants. Idk how they keep them healthy during temperature extremes opposite from their origin climate. 

Nyx, I hope its a boy since thats what you want!


----------



## shaescott

Super Long Selfish Post

So yesterday I went to Walmart with my dad and sister (to pick up the glasses and get some groceries) and I told my dad oh I need some new bras cuz all mine are old and stretched out so he went to get food while my sister and I grabbed some bras. Ive always been a 32C, but Walmart doesnt carry those so I have a bunch of 34Bs from them. So I grabbed 3 34Bs, so did my sister cuz shes also a 34B, and re-joined my dad. Didnt actually try them on. Big mistake. 

Once at home, I tried them on. With all 3 of them my boobs were spilling out the top and sides. Crap. Had my sister try them on, they fit her, so she now has 6 new bras. Apparently my boobs have grown. Weird. So I had my mom measure me, and it turns out my boobs are now a 32D, and this bra Ive been wearing is actually a 36B? No wonder it rides up in the back :dohh: my other main one is 34B but its wireless so its more forgiving with growth I guess. 

So tonight I went on Aerie and ordered 4 new bras in 32D. Send good bra fitting vibes! :rofl: They do have free returns but Id rather they just fit on the first try of course. I got 3 nude bras (I mostly wear nude bras so they dont show under clothes), though 2 are lacy on the cup so theyre less boring haha, I didnt want to spend $25 each on multiple boring or ugly bras. So one is plain nude, 2 lacy nude. And then the 4th is a black lace bra, which Im excited for cuz I think it looks super cute. 

For anyone who cares, link to black bra so you can see what Im excited about:
https://www.ae.com/bras-aerie-real-...-black/aerie/s-prod/3732_4787_073?cm=sUS-cUSD

And link to one of lacy nude bras to explain what Im saying lol:
https://www.ae.com/bras-aerie-real-...a-buff/aerie/s-prod/3731_4773_184?cm=sUS-cUSD

I told SO about the bras being too small and was complaining about it and he was like all Im hearing are positives cuz all he hears from that is my girlfriend has bigger boobs now. But honestly Ive always been insecure about my boobs being too small, so Im kinda excited too. Well see if the pill makes them bigger. Mixed feelings since I just ordered $100 of bras. I get the IUD out the 10th so in theory Ill start the pill that day. Might consider waiting until the 12th just cuz the 10th is a Friday and I like the Sunday-Saturday thing. Ill have to see what the pack says. If it starts Sunday, Im gonna want to start Sunday just cuz Im a little OCD about stuff like that (I dont actually have OCD I dont think, its just obsessive compulsive tendencies with some things, and saying Im OCD about something gets the message across even though its not entirely accurate).

This week in random cravings:

Sushi
-This actually isnt random at all, I crave sushi multiple times a week, I may have an actual addiction, its the one thing I ignore budgets for, its becoming a money issue, god help me. 
Indian food
-Ive been wanting Indian food for the past few days. Still havent gotten it. Anything from the microwaveable packets to homemade to restaurant will do. We have zero Indian restaurants near me. So those boxed packets from Ocean State Job Lot might be the solution. Ive been avoiding going there for a few days cuz effort. 
Sour cream. 
-As of a few hours ago, this is my dominant craving right now. I dont love sour cream, like its good with some stuff but I dont love it so idky Im craving it. My brain has gone from rice and beans with sour cream to Jezs Hungarian zucchini soup with excessive sour cream to pierogies with sour cream. Luckily, I dont want to eat it straight up. Theres no pierogies in the freezer, and Im too lazy to cook rice and beans, and I dont have the ingredients for Jezs soup. So, I shall suffer and wallow in my laziness.

I feel like the number of strong cravings I get is abnormal considering Im not pregnant and they happen at any point during my cycle. I would think it could mean Im deficient in something, but the cravings are so random and they happen both at college when Im eating well and at home when Im not eating well because nobody in my house cooks... though I do feel like since starting college the cravings have been way more frequent and intense. Idk, man. 

I should go to bed. Instead Im thinking about food. Crap.


----------



## claireybell

Get up & eat food Shae lol! Your hormones are most prob being wacky from your iud.. not long until its removed! Fab news about new Boob size, i was a 32DD before having Riley, loved how great they looked in push up bras :) i luuuurve that Black lace Bra link u shared, very pretty! 

Yay for temping MrsG, get those cycles back to regular & on the ttc train :) 

Pacific wow thats sounds awesome & really exciting about the move & possibilities of building your own house, id love to do that! SO is a Carpenter & i highly recommend him haha! I know he would love to build a house from scratch, great times ahead for you :) I couldn&#8217;t remember how pg you are atm, will this be your first official mw apt? Hb will be a definite <3 

Jeez Dobs that fire!!! Did they get it under control ok?? 

Ha i bet Nuala will love being a the only Girl & middle child, i never had any brothers growing up, 2 sisters, i was middle child aswell! I never got any new clothes really, pfft! Nuala will get all new as shes only girl & get to eye up her Bro&#8217;s friends lol!


----------



## claireybell

Nyx thats mega quick for finding out hehe i hope you get what your hoping fot.. although, girls are just simply lovely aswell


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs yeh we are building but they&#8217;ve pushed completion back again! But at least we have a roof :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

3 am and I can't sleep, sooo..

Cb, he's hired when we built! Lol, the commute will be horrible :haha: this will be my second appointment with the me and I'll be around 12 weeks-ish... I forgot, all I know is that my hunger is returning earlier then during my pg with L.

I had just moved a month before I got pregnant with L. I know, pretty brave to go into an RV with kids long term. However looking at some of the newer designs, they actually have a second bedROOM at a certain size. Some now even come with washer/dryer hook ups and a dishwasher!! As for space, we'll have a ton of outdoor room for the kids to burn off energy ;) we do live on the wet coast, but we have a fantastic rain suit for L which should fit fantastic this winter.
Can't remember who asked, no there aren't any outbuildings on the land, so we would start from scratch. We do have a Lifestock trailer which we may convert into animal shelters for the interim. Electric fence is pretty simple to put up for fences and we have all the set ups.

Dobs, glad to hear you aren't affected by the fires, who else is living that way?? Green? BC fires are pretty wild and ouf control as well, they were expecting some smoke but it's been windy here so haven't had any yet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it&#8217;s crazy. The ones here are always small and easily contained. Our hills just get sooo dry and on a hot enough day something sparks. But nobody ever worries about them. Someone posted a fire incident report picture and it&#8217;s crazy how many blazes there are in CA. I don&#8217;t listen to the news anymore just music for A so not sure how containment is. But we aren&#8217;t seeing ash or gray or having to wear masks so i&#8217;m Hoping not too bad.

Shae I love suburbia hehe. I don&#8217;t mind privacy coming from a fence or greenery, but I need the things lol. Pull did nothing for my boobs lol and lol at so&#8217;s comment. Hope they fit! And hmmm interesting. I used to get random cracings but they weren&#8217;t about deficiency. Now my cravings are about quick bursts of energy 

Kit sorry but I like your attitude lol

Pl you are such a trooper. I think it is brave but also easier on young kids. I feel like it&#8217;d be hard to move two teenagers into an rv for an indefinite time than youngsters. That&#8217;s pretty cool they have muliple bedrooms now.

Little man in stirring


----------



## DobbyForever

And yeah no totally not kidding about jaguars in CA some guy in feb finally got a picture of a wild one in AZ. They are suppppper rare but they exist.

The zoo was Oakland Zoo. They have a kids area, tropical rainforest, another kids area, African savannah, and a CA specific area. Had the usual: bald eagle, grizzly, black bear, condors, bison, but then it was like boom! Jaguar lol
 



Attached Files:







8DD756B4-C445-4BF4-91CF-3C454D263A9B.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5









71F83868-15F2-4EDF-A79D-0E38E74BEDB1.jpg
File size: 78.9 KB
Views: 5









62F4EBF5-D837-4687-A58E-DE913BA4AD31.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bdb84

Hey, ladies! Long time no chat. 

There's been far too many pages that I have missed, but I did some scanning. 

Flueky- I'm glad your reveal went well.

Gigs- Congrats on your boy :cloud9:

Cb- Congrats on your boy, too! :cloud9: 

AFM- Everything is going well. Yesterday ended the last of our summer visitation with DSS so no more extended visits. Back to just 2 weekends a month :( The kids go back to school on the 13th and I can't lie, I'm looking forward to it. 

My pregnancy is going well. Nearing viability which is always a huge relief for me (background- with DD1/Emma, I had a very premature labor scare at 22 weeks so ever since then I breathe a sigh of relief once Baby has a good chance of survival outside of the womb.) I'm still not showing all that much although DH and I both see an obvious small bump. It just does not show outside of my clothes yet. But my uterus is right where it should be (as of my appointment on Monday), her heartbeat is strong, and she is incredibly active in there. 

That's about it. Nothing exciting- sorry. I'll try to do better about posting. I just do not like reading/posting on forums through my phone, but I haven't been using my computer very often. I'm sure that will change once school resumes, though.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that's cool about jaguars in Cali! Actually I was really surprised when I heard that some parts have Antilope! My coworker went down there on a hunt a few years back. To me Antilope is an African animal ;) haha

Bdb, wow, your kids go back early, ours don't go back until after the September long weekend.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs wow that&#8217;s crazy that they live naturally in California! We have the usual woodland creatures. I see chipmunks and squirrels nearly daily, rabbits every few days, skunks every once in a while (always roadkill unfortunately), deer or turkeys in the backyard like once a month, a coyote or fox or raccoon once in a blue moon. Don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve ever seen a beaver but I&#8217;ve sure as hell seen their dams. On the coast you&#8217;ll see seals, they&#8217;re sooo cute but since I don&#8217;t live near the coast I rarely see them. So yeah, nothing exciting or exotic. 

ETA: oh and mountain lions. We have those. I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve ever seen one in the wild, but when I was a kid they took away outdoor recess for a month after someone spotted one nearby. 

Bdb yay for nearing viability!


----------



## claireybell

Living near Jags & mountain lions would scare me, im a wooss lol & id be overly protective of the squiggles aswell eek! 

So the Ultrasound Baby Bond attached my &#8216;full report&#8217; definately Boy haha!!! 

Bdb wowzers you just couple wks away from being 25 wks :) Glad all is going fab with you & the pg <3 Ive popped right out but just getting odd prods n pokes atm, he seems a very snoozy baby in there, lets hope that continues when he arrives ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, yay for sleepy baby! Hopefully this one will be easy on you ;)

We've lived in bear, wolf and coyote country before. The key is to be loud and they generally take off before you are aware that you are somewhat close. We did have a bear down the road from us, who may have been somewhat used to humans, however he did not return the following summer. 
I think I'd rather deal with bears, wolves and foxes trying to get at my livestock then weasels, mink, eagles, racoons and similar. 
Although we've had cougar sightings nearby, I do not worry about them. They are so aloof, plus have so much easier pray here in the deer and their young they don't need to stalk humans or Lifestock.


----------



## pacificlove

The other day, I wasn't home for the night and DH got delayed with the ferry. He got home much later then expected and locked our ducks away at 730pm by which time we already lost 2. I normally lock them up between 4 and 5. No later then 530 (which is pushing it) just to avoid losses. Stupid ferry issue


----------



## mrs.green2015

We have so many coyotes! It's really bad here. They're taking over. In fact we see them every single night if we're out in the other field (barn blocks our view from the house). DH has seen two bobcats in same field too. Mountain lions have attacked livestock about a mile away so they're here too. 

Dobs is the zoo pretty toddler friendly? Our fiends are members and said we should go but it sounds exhausting with two toddlers honestly. Lol plus I haven't been to a zoo being a mom and don't remember them being very toddler friendly, more for older kids. 

As for fires, the big one isn't very close BUT it's so smokey. It looks like the sky is covered my clouds but it's just all smoke. Which makes it super muggy and gross feeling outside. The kids are annoyed we can't play outside much. Last week we had a pretty big fire in town. Started on the freeway, moved up to an apartment complex (luckily didn't actually catch it on fire) and then jumped the freeway and moved to a tow yard. It's about a mike from the house so the air was bad then too. 


Sorry I can't remember anything else.


----------



## DobbyForever

This zoo is fun. They have a gondola ride and lots of like small kid rides (trains, carousel, the petting zoo). Idk how much the rides costs. I got a single membership since A is under 2 and free. Since I had paid for parking (members park free) they gave me six ride vouchers. It&#8217;s hard to push the stroller because it&#8217;s a STEEP hill going up to some of the exhibits so after 3 hours I was definitely hurting. I overheard a few clever people saying things like &#8220;well tgere&#8217;s A great alternative to the gym&#8221; or &#8220;wow she must be getting a good workout&#8221; lol. A didn&#8217;t care much except the animals who were moving quickly so like the baboons playing chase or the otters swimming. He did like the giraffes and elands because you feel super close to them. Everything else was zero poops given. I felt really successful going alone. But my kid doesn&#8217;t walk lol so he&#8217;s easy to manage. I push him from place to place then take him out and hold him at exhibits. I could definitely make it an every weekend thing if I didn&#8217;t go to my mom&#8217;s on the weekend. But there is A LOT for kids at Oakland imo. I really feel like it was built for kids and they really make everything accessible with ramps for strollers and you can take your stroller in the gondola to go to the California area

Sorry will catch up later a is sick and clingy


----------



## pacificlove

Sounds like a really great place to take kids dobs. I am looking forward to taking L to the raptors. It's a rescue that takes in injured birds of pray. They do have a few animals that are no longer able to be released. Some of them even have jobs such as running birds of the airport runways in Vancouver! We saw it 2 years ago, so before we had L ;) and yes a great place that deserves support. 

Hope A feels better soon!


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Pacific you lost some ducks to other Animals or they just went walkies?!

We need to take Nuala to The Zoo, she loves Animals & finds them so funny, she giggles lots ha! 

Hope A is ok Dobs :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae lol about your SOs response about bigger boobs. 

Pacific lots of kudos to you if pull off RV living with two kids. I've not seen the 2nd bedroom one. It does soubd like a hassle though dealing with the ferry. If you move off the island would your mw change??

Dobby hope A feels better soon. V hasn't been sick in over 3 months, I'm sure it won't be much longer before it happens.

Also that is crazy about jaguars in Cali. We have bears that sometimes come into town. I've never seen one other than in a zoo or photo.

Bdb thanks!! I hope you can rest a little more once school starts back up. Yeah for almost being to viability!! Preterm labor is pretty scary, I can't imagine having a scare that early. 

CB I think if you grew up knowing certain wild animals were around it wouldn't scare you as much.

Nyx I've been wanting to know your results all day :haha:

AFM had an abnormal pap result but was negative for hpv. I'm guessing it's from pregnancy hormonal changes and such. I had an abnormal a month after stopping bcp which I figured had to be from hormonal changes.

I also saw the listed I have an ovarian cyst. It's quite small and tgey said they are fairly common in pregnancy. I'm wondering if that's why I had O pains on both sides. I had an ovarian cyst 15 or 16 years ago, but thankfully it's not affecting me the same.

Tryingto find a sitter for V on Thursdays. Last week I gad it lined up to interview 3 girls for tomorrow. Whelp, 1 didn't answer, 1 has an "emergency", and 1is starting a full time job in 2 weeks. I did find one person to meet with tomorrow. She's married to a cousin of my husband. 

Ugh, will probably have to set up more for next week unless we absolutely fall in love with her.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, no it was a predator loss. The ducks were missing an essential part.... Their heads. Sorry for the gruesome picture! If something harmless like that wanders off here, you won't see it again, raccoons are nasty.

Flueky, definitely keep an eye on those abnormal paps! Reminds me I need to ask my mw about that.

If we move to the property I like I am not sure if I'd get to keep my midwife.. Hmmm

An Yeah, the newer RV and RV trailers (which is what we are looking at) are quite luxurious! Quite a few young people are doing this here on the west coast simply because it's cheaper and our climate allows it!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl I'll be happy for you moving off the island. Sounds like itybeen full of hassle, much of it unanticipated. Also weren't you considering a job on the main land at some point but the commute wouldn't work? I imagine you could sell more of your goods this way, too. If you don't get this land will you look at established homes or still set on getting land & building something? 

Wehave bears here, that's our large scary area predator. I saw one about two miles (maybe less) down the road the week before last. They are so cute though. I've seen a juvenile before but this one was full grown just waltzing across someone's field, dum de dum.

I had a shaggy coyote in our back woods once but didn't know what to do. The thought of shooting it crossed my mind but i got worried it was actually someone's dog, plus no way i vould shoot it unless it was threatening something else which it wasn't. It was eating some bad eggs i threw out.

Nyx what a cliff hanger!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya nyx where's our update? 

Gigs- if you have a .22 or shotgun you can just shoot a round and they'll leave. That's what we do when they get too close to the livestock here. Unless they're real real bad for awhile. Then more had to be done which DH takes care of. 

Pl- what are RV trailers? How soon are you planning to move?


----------



## pacificlove

Darn, just lost my post...

Mrs G, it's the RV style that you'd tow behind your truck on a ball hitch. Not to be mixed up with a fifth wheel which is attached to the truck bed. Although we'd take that if the company we buy from delivers it. I don't want to permanently install that hitch type into my truck bed! Haha

Gigs, there are guns that shoot rubber bullets. Gives the bear just enough of a zing to make it run away without injury. I believe they use them here on the trouble bears upon release after a relocation. Kind of a "shoot them in the bum to teach respect and fear of humans" as they take off. 
Sounds mean, but a bear that isn't afraid of humans will be a dead bear. 

Yes, I think I can grow my business more when on the big island, it'll be an interesting transition.. to a new home and mother of 2. I'll probably take a break somewhere in there. Haha


----------



## gigglebox

Fortunately no bears on our property yet. The coyotes I just run out like a crazy person and they haul ass the other way.

We haven't had any bad predation here except towards the guineas we had. 4/5 were killed, one of which was found headless, one that left only blood and feathers behind, and two gone without a trace. The last one we gave to a neighbor who wanted him after he was torturing our ducks. Well, he started torturing his chickens too and met a fate much like the others, only by the hands of my neighbor :dohh: 

Enough of that though!

PL what sort of things would you expand into with your business?


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats to everyone who found out their baby genders and all the new pregnancies! I cant believe how many are having babes again, so exciting!!! When I last checked in I think I said we were planning on waiting until nov or dec to try but hubby for some reason this month did not pull out and we dont use any other form of BC so.. I am 3 DPO, we dtd the o-4 o-3 and on o dayb( but about 12 hrs after two days of positive test) so we shall see what happens!


----------



## claireybell

ooooh Future your in the tww hehe!! I hope you guys get the outcome you are wanting  Do you think you will early test or just await to see if Period arrives? 

Fleuks are they wanting you to have another pap done? My Paps always come about when im pg lol & they never do them when pg here unless medically needed..


----------



## kittykat7210

YAY more line porn!! Welcome back Mrs!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies!!! Oh Ill test early for sure.. I already want to test hahaha. Kit twins omg lol! What a lovely surprise. I feel like we want another now but I am nervous. One is a lot of work and our little girl is rambunctious and still doesnt sleep super well lol the thought of having another terrifies me slightly. Lol


----------



## claireybell

2's not as a shock to the system like it is with the first Future - you'll be fine  How old is your daughter now??


----------



## claireybell

oooh im excited for you to test Lol


----------



## nyxnw

:dohh::dohh::dohh: Looks like im the lucky winner
 



Attached Files:







CBC4E300-C01C-45A4-81E2-BF446880C780.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## FutureMrs

Shes 15 months CB! I think I have a lot of guilt about going back to work fulltime and not giving her as much attention as I wish I could because of that, I really cant imagine working fulltime with two.. my hubby would like 5 lol I mean I guess people do it all the time. Congrats nyxny! Did you have a preference? Little girls are loads of fun :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats on your girl nyx!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats nyx!!! How exciting to find out so early!


----------



## kittykat7210

So something really weird has happened on the March 2019 thread... there are 3 sets of twins??? In 1 thread?? How bizarre is that! Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## DobbyForever

Nyx congrats on team pink! How are you feeling? I know you were hoping for team blue.

Kit that&#8217;s interesting never heard of that. But I know a lot of Thai twins.

Re predators i can&#8217;t imagine. The zoo had three mountain lions, and we could only find two. And one took a long time to find but it had been watching us. Like how scary! I was so glad that it was in an enclosure. We have them in the hills and occasionally you hear about one being spotted on the Stanford campus. But most animals just keep out of your business. I have some friends with chickens or beehives and they have no worries.


----------



## nyxnw

Thanks everyone!! I actually wanted a boy future. Ive had it happen on all my fb groups kit


----------



## FutureMrs

I totally feel you nyx I wanted a boy badly.. couldn&#8217;t imagine having one now though. That being said I&#8217;d like a boy eventually just would be nice if our little girl had a sister too!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I'll have to tell my brother that, he likes to frequent the Stanford campus. (Work related) haha, that'll scare him, he's the nervous one of us two. Haha!
How is A today?

Nyx, congratulations on girl!! 

Gigs, ideally I'd like my products in another 3-5 stores for expansion. (Currently in 3 and waiting on the order for my 4th store). I don't know if I'll have time for more with 2 littles around until they start going to kindergarten and school. 

On the other hand, if our hope for this bigger property works out, we'll be so busy setting it up, I don't know if there will be time for much else.


----------



## nyxnw

FutureMrs said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Oh Ill test early for sure.. I already want to test hahaha. Kit twins omg lol! What a lovely surprise. I feel like we want another now but I am nervous. One is a lot of work and our little girl is rambunctious and still doesnt sleep super well lol the thought of having another terrifies me slightly. Lol

I already have a boy and because this is a girl I might be done lol. Im not super excited about this and if she is a harder baby my husband is getting snipped lol


----------



## kittykat7210

nyxnw said:


> Thanks everyone!! I actually wanted a boy future. Ive had it happen on all my fb groups kit

Really?? We didn&#8217;t have ANY on Evie&#8217;s fb group :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I will, they will recheck in 12 months as they believe it's pregnancy related changes. 

Thinking about it, I would rather move pregnant than with a newborn. If you guys get an RV you will have to share pics!

Gigs happy 14 weeks!!

Future woohoo on being in tww. V just turned 14 months and there will be probably a 21 month age gap. I like s small gap personally. It is hard thinking about returning to work leaving a lil baby, bad enough for your toddler.

CB recheck in 12 months as it was the mildest abnormal result and no hpv. I honestly was thinking it'd be abnormal since it was when I stopped bcp. I know it's weird but I think my body reacts weird to hormone changes. A pap is standard at 8 week appt here unless there was a recent one done. My last was beginning of August so they did it. 

Nyx sorry you didn't get the result you wanted, but I know you will love her. My V was a great baby. Sttn at 3 to 3.5 months, no colick, a very happy personality. 

Kitty i think there was only one twin pregnancy in July 17 so 3 is pretty big, plus overall we are a smaller group. 

Dobby is A feeling better?


----------



## shaescott

Nyx I&#8217;m sorry you didn&#8217;t get the result you wanted. It might take a while to warm up to the idea, but I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll love her when she arrives. <3

ETA: totally just realized I basically said the exact same thing Flueks did. Whoops. :dohh:


----------



## shaescott

Oh and I think I forgot to comment on this (I mentally comment and sometimes forget to type it haha) so here we go:

Future, so exciting that you&#8217;re in the TWW! How long did it take to conceive your last baby (?daughter? I think?)?


----------



## pacificlove

Nyx, my DH has said the exact same thing. He even said he wanted to get snipped after L was born (he was so much against watching me go through another birth). I just keep saying one kid at a time. Let a year go by and see how you feel. 
Honestly, I think I may be done after 2 kids too. But we shall see, it's not a final word yet, but logically thinking 2 is plenty for us: I am saying that right now.


----------



## claireybell

Nyx ahhhh Congratulations hun! I know its not the result you were hopi g for but you&#8217;ll def get your head around in in a few days/a week or so, Girls are so lovely <3 When we found out we were expecting a Boy (Riley DS1) i was so gutted as i was hoping for & thought it was a Girl but after a week or 2 i was fine with it & started getting excited, we now have 1 if each & my SO was done with having anymore but things happen .. LOL at the fact im 20ish wks with No3! Never say never :hugs: 

Future would u go back to work f/t anyway if it turns out your not pg this cycle? Would you not want to do Part time hrs instead? I couldn&#8217;t imagine working f/t, no housework would get done Lol! I&#8217;d love the f/t wage but thats about it, id be so tired! & if you are pregnant, amazing, your little girl would be just 2yrs, perfect age gap as they&#8217;ll be so cute together :) 

Pacific if you get to build you dream house, in a few yrs time when its complete you may have room for a third Bambino, if you guys wanted another ;)


----------



## claireybell

Kit ive never been on any fb pg due date groups.. alot of them are closed & you cannot find them, im guessing you need to be invited?

Oh, also.. i keep getting an telephone number call me with automated voice saying i have an Antenatal apt next Tuesday? I know nothing about this so i called up the PreNatal dept at the hosp & its for my consultant apt & i get my elective csection date eeeep!! They only sent my letter to another random address AGAIN, letter was sent early June apparently?!! For some reason there are 2 addresses listed for me? Ive never lived at this other address.. annoying!!


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Kit ive never been on any fb pg due date groups.. alot of them are closed & you cannot find them, im guessing you need to be invited?

Yeh, it was suggested both times on the month groups on BnB then whoever creates the page adds the friends on FB then adds them to the secret group.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm in a Facebook group for babies born nov/dec '16, a little over 200 people in there and we have 4 sets of twins I believe! It's crazy. I believe all fraternal too. Odd. 

Shae- I mentally comment all the time she don't actually comment. Drives me crazy haha 

Pl- oooooooo we call those trailers or travel trailers haha and yes some are very nice! The ones that hook to your truck inside the bed are called 5th wheels haha so funny how we call stuff different names. 


AFM- cd8 and DH is coming home tonight. I also believe he'll be home all next week after work (instead of working out of town). He also may be switching jobs. We shall see. A lot is going on with his work right now so it's a little stressful. 
Max is sick and whinny. Poor baby. I just want to cuddle him but he's the type of kid that never wants to stop so he tries to keep playing and feeling crappy.


----------



## kittykat7210

mrs.green2015 said:


> I'm in a Facebook group for babies born nov/dec '16, a little over 200 people in there and we have 4 sets of twins I believe! It's crazy. I believe all fraternal too. Odd.
> 
> Shae- I mentally comment all the time she don't actually comment. Drives me crazy haha
> 
> Pl- oooooooo we call those trailers or travel trailers haha and yes some are very nice! The ones that hook to your truck inside the bed are called 5th wheels haha so funny how we call stuff different names.
> 
> 
> AFM- cd8 and DH is coming home tonight. I also believe he'll be home all next week after work (instead of working out of town). He also may be switching jobs. We shall see. A lot is going on with his work right now so it's a little stressful.
> Max is sick and whinny. Poor baby. I just want to cuddle him but he's the type of kid that never wants to stop so he tries to keep playing and feeling crappy.

There&#8217;s only 33 in our group :rofl: that&#8217;s nearly 10% having twins! One set is identical for sure though :shrug: just seems extraordinarily high to me!

Sounds like a good BD cycle to me!!! Do you know what day you ovulate?

Sorry max is sick, do you know what it is?


----------



## claireybell

Sorry Max feeling poorly MrsG, nothing too serious i hope..? Riley used to be like that with illness as a tiddler, id just drug him up lol without that sounding awful, only thi g that used to help him.. :hugs: 

Oooh fx Fertile window is on the Horizon esp if hubs is home next week hehe


----------



## FutureMrs

Shae it took us three months to conceive Poppy (yes shes a girl) so we shall see what happens!

CB I would stay fulltime Im not sure we could afford for me to work part time yet, my hubby is an engineer but just finished school and started working in Jan. I actually have a job for a pharmaceutical company working from home which I know was a nurse i am so lucky to have that! But it can be hard to juggle everything and stay motivated lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

A is better. Still ornery. Idk if it&#8217;s because he is off formula and on to milk/soy milk, going home and down to one primary caretaker, illness, teething, general irritability lol. Probably just feels better today because I am back at my mom&#8217;s and can pawn him off on people for five minutes

Nyx I second everyone else. I found the gender disappointment forums a big help. Just nice to feel validated and heard. But I also do agree that time heals most wounds. Sorry if you shared or don&#8217;t want to, but why were you leaning blue?

Future fxed! That&#8217;s great you can work from home. I almost imagine that is harder. As much as I hate being away from A and would quit my day job in a heartbeat if I won the lottery, it&#8217;s so much harder being home full time. I actually feel relaxed at work knowing A is ok at daycare and i&#8217;m In my element at work. I&#8217;m so drained the last month being full time mom. Love it but everything hurts lol and i&#8217;m tiiiiureddddd. But I cry at the thought of going back to work haha

Green I do hope max feels better! Fxed you O and get some nicely timed bd! Preferably enjoyable as well lol

Afm i&#8217;m dying of laughter today can&#8217;t wait to tell you ladies why but it has to wait. My friend&#8217;s ex and his new gf are pregnant and I feel so oddly invested in their lives/pregnancy. I hated when she broke up with him, but idk. It&#8217;s weird lol I feel like a creeper commenting on all their junk their announcement was so cute


----------



## FutureMrs

I definitely lack adult time Dobs, and I really believe moms sometimes just need a break. Were hoping to start her in daycare a few times a week in the fall its just difficult to get into a lot of day cares around here and then Ill feel guilty about being at home and having her else where lol moms never win!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh pl it&#8217;s so rare lol. They hang out in the dish/hills. I think the last time one came down was like 4 years ago? I don&#8217;t even recall attacks just sightings.

Future aww yeah that&#8217;s rough. You really need adult alone time. I can&#8217;t even go to the bathroom. The only way I can cook dinner is by putting on Moana and he has to be in his play area where he can see into the kitchen. We seriously can&#8217;t win. I hope it works out. Could you do half days? I do that on days I have off. I&#8217;ll take him in when he wakes (literally in my pjs) then go home and get more sleep then run errands and pick him up before lunch. So I still feel like I got me time but that I still get the big chunk of the day with him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boooo A&#8217;s allergy tests are back. No dairy allergen detected (0.2) so we are back on whole milk (different brand from the last one that gave him a rash)

But his egg yolk came back 1 class (0.67) and egg white was 2 class (2.71). Ped still thinks he will outgrow it eventually hopefully


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I'd lean towards that A will outgrow it too. In the meantime you could try different eggs, such as duck or quail. Their protein is different and they generally don't test for it with the allergy tests. 

I totally agree, moms need a break. Wether through work or just an hour a day away. It's also mental health in my opinion.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. A&#8217;s pediatrician was telling me try to not rush to pick him up. If I can&#8217;t do once a week, then once a month. But mom health = better baby health. I love the airplane analogy. I was always the person who thought fts i&#8217;m Putting it on my family first. But you&#8217;re no good to your family dead or incapacitated. So you have to take care of you first in order to take care of them.

Interesting on the duck/quail. Idk that I gave the guts. It&#8217;s been east enough avoiding egg in this area. Soooo many vegan options. Sprinkles has vegan cupcakes. He doesn&#8217;t react to cupcakes anyway. It&#8217;s just been scrambled eggs and the cookie dough ice cream. But even then the severity of the swelling just makes me want to avoid it. I know i&#8217;m cpr and first aid certified, but I can&#8217;t.


----------



## claireybell

Damn i just lost my post pssst!!! 

Future I agree, us mums def need alone time, both mine were in daycare from 9m/1y up until school (Nuala still with childminder) they love it & i need my sanity :haha: 

Dobs did they do a full allergy panel check or just the main common ones? My old boss had was an Anaphylactic (if thats the correct spelling) had to carry an Epi pen etc, anyway, for yrs she thought she was allergic to Tuna, turns out not but it was how the Tuna was prepped-Latex gloves!! Massively allergic to that & fruit peels if she ingests it, its crazy! Just half the things we think maybe obvious allergen are something else, i def hope A grows out of it, bless his heart, it&#8217;s stressful on you aswell :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Another night Nuala slept through woop!! However, her yelling &#8216;MUUUUM&#8217; from the top of the stairs st the stairgate at 530am every morning is very annoying! Uhhh! I guess i should be grateful she&#8217;s sleeping through atm Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

We tested for specific ones because of concerns I had.

We tested for pollen and animal dander at 6m because he was having so many respiratory illnesses and there is a family history of that, so I wanted to know ASAP if I needed to rehome the dogs.

We tested dairy because of my having to cut dairy out of my diet when I was pumping. And at 6wish he started being unable to drink his Neosure and we went through s couple formulas until we tried pro sensitive. He had stomach issues when eating yogurt or cheese. He&#8217;s ok with cheese now though. And he got a mild rash under his chin the day we started whole milk. But his formula was cow milk based so idk.

And egg I asked because they were already running blood work and he swelled up horribly those two times. I was pretty confident it was from the egg not dairy but why not get confirmation.

So the test I guess shows how likely they are to react but to diagnose the allergy you consider the class and observation of reactions. So dairy she rules out allergy but egg yes. She said to avoid it except in baked goods sparingly and only use the yolk and try again in a year

But he and I have been very phlegmy lately and idk why. After the first swelling freak out I just travel EVERYWHERE with baby Zyrtec and he used to get sick so much I travel with Tylenol and Advil and Motrin. I&#8217;m like a walking infant pharmacy lol

Man that&#8217;s crazy about the fish latex thing!


----------



## claireybell

Poor lil dude! My niece & my sister used to react with cows milk, red skin rashes, Eczema looking stuff but they did grow out of it.. 

Sometimes they seem to catch every viral bug going, Riley had an Inhaler from 18months up until 3.5yrs as chest infections etc but grew out of it, big hugs A xxx

I know its crazy with that latex thing, makes u think how many factory prepared foods are used with latex gloves, although i think most now because of allergies they use them plastic type obes, i would be scared to eat anything :shock:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I&#8217;m glad you got answers about the allergic reactions. I feel like with allergies they usually either get them early and grow out of them or get them later on and grow into them not out. Most people I know with severe allergies got them much older, at least in kindergarten if not middle school or teens. I seem to have some kind of oral allergy syndrome where I&#8217;m allergic to birch pollen which is on the skin of a lot of fruits and some veggies, so like my face got red and itchy and puffy when I ate a fresh peach once. My first reaction like that was when I was in middle school, my face got red and itchy after eating a fresh nectarine, which I&#8217;d been eating all my life. Sugar snap peas make my mouth/throat numb. Occasionally apples will cause on of those 2 reactions. I don&#8217;t have reactions often, though I no longer eat fresh peaches or nectarines. I eat frozen peach slices without a problem. I think I posted about the fresh peach reaction around when it happened. It was last summer I think. I hadn&#8217;t tried one in ages, I always eat fresh berries when I eat fresh fruit so I&#8217;m not exposed to it often, so I didn&#8217;t realize I&#8217;d have a reaction. It was the most recent reaction, and definitely the worst. 

Anyway. I fell asleep at 10:30 and woke up at 3:15 cuz I had to pee, so back to sleep I go.


----------



## pacificlove

I know a few people that thought they were allergic to certain fruits until they tried the organic version and the allergy didn't show up. Turns out it's the pesticide spray they were reacting to. And no, washing didn't get rid of it! 

Anyway, time for me to get up


----------



## gigglebox

Damn y'all are chatty!

Future hey girl hey! Ahh welcome back to the ttc world!!! How's Poppy?! Are you hoping to give her a sister or brother?

Nyx congratulations on baby! Sorry it wasn't what you were hoping for...but there's room in my boat for one more :hugs: we'll get over it and be in love when they arrive!

Yes I've personally been a little weepy over no girl. I passed a sparkly pillow in walmart yesterday and about cried lol. Would it be creepy if I turned my art space into a girly girl sanctuary? HA need money first!

Dobs glad your instinct on an allergy was spot on AND they figured it out. My dad has had a mystery allergy for over a year now and they have tested everything under the son with no answer. 

Also you coukd try duck or quail eggs, or try birds that are soy free. Sometimes it's the feed the birds get that people react to, just like then pesticides and fruit scenario pL mentioned.

More to say but I'll have to catch up later. 

Just had appt, all is well, hb is in the 140's, he did not measure me but my bump feel huge, almost at my belly button!!! Gained 8lbs by my scale but only 5 by theirs and he's unconcerned. Still below pre pregnancy weight with Lev so that's good :thumbup: but I feel like a whale haha


----------



## claireybell

Lol Gigs its the Third child thing, my bump was waaay up in my tummy that i noticed than what it had with prev pg's.. i do love the bump haha! although, had fish n chips for lunch today, not a big plate either & im MEGA uncomfy now ohhhhhhhhh

U may still have another in a few years Gigs.. Just think, your the queen of the house :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

pacificlove said:


> I know a few people that thought they were allergic to certain fruits until they tried the organic version and the allergy didn't show up. Turns out it's the pesticide spray they were reacting to. And no, washing didn't get rid of it!
> 
> Anyway, time for me to get up

I wonder if this is what my old Boss had allergys to & not the Fruit peels.. & she washed all her fruits, i bet they never thought about that!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww thanks cb, I know and wtf I was all about the boys at the start of ttc and this pregnancy so i don't know what happened!!!

Really hoping SIL is cooking a girl :haha: she reeeaaally doesn't want a girl though :roll:


----------



## FutureMrs

Alright guys I know Im crazy.. lol but I have a ton of wondfos here so I was like what the heck Ill test, and oddly enough I feel like I see something. Anyone ever get indents with these?

Gigs I think Id like a boy right now, although having girls close together would be nice. Its hard to say lol. I know hubby would
Like a buy with the next babe for sure! 

Cannot get a pic to upload it just keeps saying file is to large! Annoying


----------



## FutureMrs

Okay now pretty sure I see nothing lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## claireybell

gigglebox said:


> Aww thanks cb, I know and wtf I was all about the boys at the start of ttc and this pregnancy so i don't know what happened!!!
> 
> Really hoping SIL is cooking a girl :haha: she reeeaaally doesn't want a girl though :roll:

I think if we hope for the same sex as what we have got, it lessens the blow abit :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Future i swear I see a haze of a line!


----------



## pacificlove

I am kinda hoping for a girl, one of each. Bit of boy, that's fine too. Haha


----------



## gigglebox

It's so silly, I've been team blue since Levin was born for #3, I don't know what changed in my mind! 

Future not seeing it on my phone but it's the early days still!

PL willpower of steel you have! I can't believe you'll be waiting until birth again. I mean kudos but dayum!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs is it maybe the potential of finality? You made a comment once about never having a girl. So maybe that&#8217;s it? It sounds like you both are open to a fourth, but then that&#8217;s it. I know I got really sad because I was about to give my car seats to a friend and I hesitated thinking omg I will never have a girl and i&#8217;m Not ok with that. Now that ex is gone, I am totally myself again.

Future I agree I may see a haze fxed!

Pl I agree I think in this day and age of instant gratification and technology it&#8217;s really cool that you are going team yellow twice. Do you find it &#8220;easier&#8221; or &#8220;harder&#8221; this time having done it one before?

Re allergies omg! That&#8217;s terrifying to have such serious reactions out of nowhere or to Foods you tolerated before. I&#8217;m glad they found out what it was/nobody was a fatal case. Gigs, hopefully they can get an answer for your dad. That&#8217;s so frustrating.

I&#8217;m really okay avoiding eggs for a year. I don&#8217;t really like eggs lol. They just aren&#8217;t my thing. I know they are so healthy but meh. And he can eat cake/cupcakes so i&#8217;m not stressed. But she does want him on poly-vi-sol with iron because they do consider 18 low (not dangerously low though). She said it&#8217;s common with babies who drank primarily breast milk and a couple months on the supplement should get his stores up.


----------



## gigglebox

Glad you have a game plan dobs. And yeah I'm not a big egg person either, ironically. I like duck eggs hard boiled and occasionally sunny side up but I'm not that that person who goes through a carton a week or something. 

Just as well as my shit for brains ducks aren't laying right now -.- 

And idk I think the girl thing is me being sad because as I said before I before I wanted a daughter, I wanted a sister...the "need" for a bond with a girl kid has been with me my entire life ao it's a bit hard to swallow that it probably won't happen. Yes I know baby 4 is a possibility but what if we get another boy? I think I might actually deal with gender disappointment at that time, especially if I tried to sway and it failed. Right now I don't have GD, I am thankful for this boy, just missing the girl I won't have.

Damn I get to typing and realize how much I really do miss that non existent daughter! Sorry y'all!


----------



## claireybell

Maybe do some temp tracking if u guys ttc no4 & see roughly what day u ov most cycles, big hugs hun :hugs: Im pretty sure our pg hormones add to how we feel & react when we find out the Sex

Also.. i know the Dr who did your 12wk scan has alot of fetal experience but nothing is 100% & allsorts change down there over the coming wks, theres always a slight chance of bub being female


----------



## gigglebox

It was actually 13 weeks which makes me less hopeful LOL but I was just google searching incorrect 13 weeks ultrasounds :rofl:

The odds are not in my favor! Plus this baby definitely looks all boy already to me :haha: 

Still I'm entertaining the idea of the extra ultrasound anyway. Maybe I'll invite my inlaws and we can make a day of it...or save the money. Only 8 weeks until the anatomy scan...ugh 8 weeks lol


----------



## claireybell

Urghh 8 wks hahaaa u crack me up!! Maybe let MIL pay for that gender scan around 16-17 wks & then less time to wait hehe! 

Pacific your doing team yellow again, will power indeed!! Are u finding it harder this time around to not find out? Do u & hubs both want team Yellow?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omfg talking about predators I just saw a big ass bird in the backyard just chilling on the ground. Must be 2-3 feet tall. I went to get my camera but it saw me and took off. It freaking had a bunny in its talons!!!! We are overrun with wild bunnies.but man. It was such an animal planet moment lol I love it.

Gigs 8 weeks is long lol but i&#8217;m impatient. I was going to ask if you were still planning the extra scan. You could see it as a keepsake scan. Was there a pic for the 13w? Clear pinky?

I hear you. Hugs. I want a girl because my mom and I have a great connection. I am more comfortable and understand boys better, but I still want a spa day buddy or to but those darn accessories and tights lol.

And no need to say sorry that&#8217;s what we are here for


----------



## shaescott

Gigs chances are your doctor was right. There&#8217;s always a chance of course, but it&#8217;s best not to get your hopes up. That way, if it&#8217;s actually a girl, it&#8217;s a happy surprise, and if it&#8217;s still a boy, it&#8217;s what you expected. I would probably get the extra scan though to be honest, I can&#8217;t follow my own advice haha, I&#8217;m terrible with that. &#8220;Do as I say, not as I do&#8221; is basically me all the time. 

Anyway, I understand being sad about all one gender, even if you didn&#8217;t mind which at the beginning of having kids. I want girls, but SO wants at least one boy, and I&#8217;m totally fine with having a boy. If my first kid was a boy, I&#8217;d be okay with it cuz I want more than one kid and I&#8217;d have more chances for a girl. However, if I had all boys, I would definitely be sad about not having a daughter to relate to and dress up and bring to the spa like Dobs said. I&#8217;m not the girl who was friends with guys growing up. I had one guy friend, and he&#8217;s extremely feminine and did musicals and show choir. Basically all his friends are girls. I&#8217;m a feminine person, not 100%, but I was never a tomboy, I consider myself a healthy mix of girly girl and tomboy traits. Idk I just feel like I&#8217;d relate to daughters better. My mom and I are very close, we talk about everything. I&#8217;m close with my dad, but not as close. Like, I don&#8217;t talk to my dad about my sex life lol. He would probably have a heart attack. He hears about my birth control though. He wanted girls, so he got what he wanted, and now he pays for it by hearing about our periods and birth control and boobs hurting :rofl: idk how he puts up with us. 

Okay I&#8217;m rambling. (I tooootally neeeeverrr ramble eeeeveeeerrrr :blush: :haha:)

I got my bras today! I was worried I wouldn&#8217;t fill them out completely... I was wrong lol. I fill them all the way, like they are exactly the right size and if my boobs get any bigger from the pill I&#8217;ll need to go up a size. (Crap). The lacy ones are closer to light pink than nude in a lot of lighting, and in the other lightings they&#8217;re like a light peach. I&#8217;m not complaining though, I think it&#8217;s cute. At first the underwire felt like it was stabbing me but I think it&#8217;s just cuz I need to break them in. After wearing one for a few hours it no longer hurts, so that&#8217;s probably it. The black one looks super cute irl as well as on the website of course, so I&#8217;m really happy about that. Anyway, I just hope that if my boobs inflate from the pill it&#8217;ll be before the return/exchange period ends or my bras will accommodate the change. My mom generously paid for them, and I really don&#8217;t want to ask her to buy me whole new ones in a month. Being a 32DD sounds great and all, but buying new bras AGAIN doesn&#8217;t lol. So I&#8217;ll stick to the 32D.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i have heard boys are easier to raise then girls. And if you raise your boys right, they'll always come back to their mommy. For an opinion, a hug or advice. I believe if both parents can be mature and raise well adjusted men, you'll always have your boys come home to see mom. 
Not that I know much having only 1 boy not even 2 years old.... Haha, but that's what I think. 

A few had asked: I'd like to remain team yellow again, but I also want to know, more so then last time. If that makes sense? DH will probably want to know again, we'll see if baby cooperates, L did not when I allowed the ultrasound tech to tell DH. 

Holy f***! I am 12+ weeks! No wonder I feel like my belly is starting to pop!


----------



## claireybell

U need a baby Ticker Pacific so we can keep up with how many wks u are haha!! Happy 12+ wks eeep!! Show us ye bump ;) 

I have to say, Riley was an easy baby, abit whingey & clingy but generally quite chilled out & he was a much better sleeper than Nuala was :) im hoping for the same with this lil one aswell.. Nuala is very much more independent, she knows what she wants & if she doesnt want u near her she screams it&#8217;s really shrill & seagull-ish Lol! But her sleeping was crap from very little! Loads better now though :thumbup: 

I had a pic from the Childminder yesterday, Nuala playing hairdressers Lol the pics very cute <3


----------



## claireybell

She looks so much like her Dad its uncanny lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1040137&stc=1&d=1533363872
 



Attached Files:







76577128-B681-4794-958B-3CCA51157387.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kittykat7210

Gah I need some bump pics, my bloat is out of control :rofl: anyone willing to oblige?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry for the selfish post,
Was due to be induced today, although I rang up yesterday to see how full the list is, and the lady said it is a full list, and then some extras, plus any emergencies so probably not likely I will be seen. Well my phone rang at 7am asking me to be in my 9am for induction so here I am! 

Currently on the monitor for 20mins as they have to make sure baby is happy before starting off induction, so far looks good. Then plan is pessary, wait 6 hours, then 2nd pessary wait 6 hours again. If still nothing they then leave u to have a break for 24hrs then look into intervening more. She said thats worse case scenario, and hopefully after first pessary I should get some contractions and once 2cm dilated they can pop your waters which get things going! Fingers crossed Im so nervous x
 



Attached Files:







C8E395BA-E57F-4AF4-83AE-0EB5EFAE87AB.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps good luck to you! Did you ever say why they are inducing you? Also is anyone there with you?

Pl I hear that too (about boys being easier) but i think it's all relative and opinion. In my family i was not so easy entering my teen years but i also suffered trauma so...but hands down my oldest bro was the most difficult in his teens. But he's also the most successful now...and the breezy bro is in prison! funny how that works.

Anyway i do see a recurring theme of girls being the ones to take care of their moms with basically every family i know, BUT i've also never been close to any families with all boys...

Meh. We'll see.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs what kind of bird was it? And yes, I posted a pic of 13 weeks nub shot which looks pretty text book boy to me. No crotch shots though. I probably won't get an additional u/s as we could use the money on something else. My MIL told us to keep it and do what I felt like. 

PL i am quite excited to see what you're having before you have it! Wow 12 weeks already :shock: I forgot you're right behind me! When is your ultrasound??? When do we get to make nub guesses for you?!

I have a disc golf all ladies tournament today -.- definitely don't feel like doing it right now but this may be my last one until after baby. Guess i should start going zzzzzzz


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahh keeps that&#8217;s so exciting!! Good luck!!


----------



## Jezika

Eek Keeps! That IS exciting! Try to relax (haha). And keep us posted! Is anyone with you? Whos looking after the kiddos? Why am I asking you so many questions while youre possibly in labour?

Gigs I *think* Keeps has mentioned something about being induced because of her arthritis and... hips(?). Cant remember how that relates to giving birth earlier. 

PL agreed, you need a ticker, hello! I remember now that you were open to DH knowing Ls sex back in the day. Wasnt the baby not cooperating thing a white lie or am I making that up completely? Maybe you winked at the time and I took it the wrong way haha. Anyway, so if he wants to find out, will you both find out or just him?

Re: raising boys and being close with them, I think thats fantastic and totally doable. I do worry though about how common MIL problems are and how the people I know with crazy MILs have this weird possessiveness over their sons and/or their sons treat them like queens, so then I wonder whther Id have to compromise on closeness with my son in order to enjoy a healthy relationship with my potential DIL or whether those two things are totally unrelated and its possible to have a great relationship with my son AND genuinely respect boundaries etc. Hopefully its the latter. But I do think its not healthy when a man reveres his mother so much that he cannot empathize with his wife on potential MIL issues or stand up and be on his wifes side when necessary. Im lucky in the MIL department but I hear about this all the time. 

Gigs I also really wanted a sister growing up and was/am very close with my mum so thats definitely why I wanted a girl. Plus I do think its often easier as a grandma to be involved with your daughters kids versus your sons, because of the potential for MIL issues and how you can get away with a lot more when the babys mother is your own daughter, if that makes sense (if my mum was my MIL, Id be SO annoyed, but I can be assertive with her easily coz its my mum).

Would you consider sex selection like Dobs?

I did actually get a little half sister at age 19 through my dad, which was SUPER exciting. Shes 13 now and lives in Hungary. Such a great kid and she adored Tilly when we visited. Cant wait till shes older and can travel on her own and we can hang like proper sisters. My youngest auntie is 23 years younger than my mum and 8 years older than me, and were more like sisters (even though shes in Hungary too) so thats been nice too. 

It makes me not worry about the age gap between my kids. They may not be best buddies while theyre small, but throughout adulthood they could totes be close. Theres 6ish years between me and some of my closest bffs and the age difference has meant nothing.

Isnt it funny how kids personalities are so different? Theyre all so unique even with the same upbringing. I dont think I appreciate this as much as people with more than one kid coz sometimes I assume Tillys personality is universal among toddlers (unless its a negative trait - then I assume it must just be her, oops).

Dobs I hope A grows out of his allergies. It sounds like theres a good chance of that. Re: eggs being healthy, I always thought that too, and then I randomly came across a vegan blog post (of course) entitled The study that found that eating eggs daily is worse for you than smoking 20 cigarettes a day. Honestly, give me a break. Who knows whther its true, it just annoys me that in this day and age theres support for all sides of everything and it takes a lot of time and effort to discern what is actually true. Troubling times. Anyway, Im rambling. Again.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry just want to say good luck keeps. I hope you are holding your baby boy right now :)


----------



## shaescott

So exciting keeps! Good luck, you&#8217;ve got this! If it&#8217;s already happened, then congrats!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, your family sounds fascinating with the close yet big age gaps. My family has always been very "proper", so my brother and I are an age group, then uncle/aunts and parents and then grandparents. 
Growing up I always wished for a sibling just so I would not be the youngest anymore. Didn't really get along with my brother, and my bff had an older sister she didn't get along with so I didn't want that either. Haha
I realized I had an accomplice in my brother when he left for Canada a year before us, so I would have been 14. We've had some family drama between my brother and parents over the last year (that's when it really escalated) and my brother is happy to have a sister to talk with. Since I keep getting sucked into it from my parents even though I have clearly told them I do not wish to be part of it and that I will continue to get along with both sides, I am glad that I have my brother to talk things through when our parents are trying to escalate things with me. It's hard being stuck in the middle. Actually I have had my brother's GF thank me, for being there for my brother! Haha

Last pregnancy, DH was allowed to know under the condition not to tell me! L just didn't play along.

Keeps, fingers crossed!

I believe to have read that she has very bad hip dysplasia and with the additional pregnancy weight it has become too painful to carry until the very end.


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps fxed for a smooth induction! So exciting! 

Jez lol I was going to ask all the same questions haha. And I will totally be that b*y MIL who is like girl i&#8217;m his MOTHER you are second to me if I don&#8217;t like her. But as long as she&#8217;s good to him and for him i&#8217;d Hope we would be close. Not delivery room close but labor room close, help her with wedding dress shopping (with her parents as well). 

PL I swear you had a ticker at one point, no?

I never wanted a sister. I looooved being the only girl. Everything I got was new. I got attention for being the only girl. My stepdad wanted to do gender selection for a girl but my mom shot that down and i&#8217;m glad for that. But I also see some sisters who are really bonded and that&#8217;s super cool.

Sorry have to finish reading eye strain and A wants a hug lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh gigs if I had to guess looking at pics online i&#8217;d say male cooper&#8217;s hawk


----------



## pacificlove

Tadaa! (See below! )

Umm, how did 12+5 happen? Lol, I really haven't been keeping track...bad mommy!


----------



## kittykat7210

Not again :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







6E890BFB-AEEB-4794-99E0-C18C3735DA92.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## gigglebox

Omg kit, lol!!! At least he covered his bits this time :rofl: 
Btw, per your request below is my "14+2, 3rd baby, after a large dinner, just walked 9 miles while playing 36 holes of disc golf and my make up wore completely off and i've yet to shower" bump pic.

You know I frequently forget our own family dynamic with our siblings will likely be VASTLY different than what our kids experience. Like for me i was a total girly girl when i was younger, but if this baby were a girl it's entirely possible she would be more "tom boy" after being influenced by her brothers and hate all the sparkles and frill. Hubs mentioned her older brothers might protect her -- something my own NEVER did for me. Hubs' dad is pretty distant from his brother but hubby is super close to his. You just never know!

Ranting again.

I got 4th place out of 7 in my division, so smack dab in the middle. I'm fine with that. I'm overall happy with how I dad. Also 1st place is this chick who continuously plays in our division which is below her skill level -.- of 8 tournaments she's play in this division she's gotten first place in 7 (2nd place in the 8th). It's really annoying playing against someone you have virtually no chance at beating.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4414.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## shaescott

Jez the possessive MIL thing drives me up a wall. SO is a bit of a mama&#8217;s boy. It could be worse, though. A few years ago she told him she didn&#8217;t think I was good enough for him, and he didn&#8217;t dump me or anything, so he&#8217;s not completely under her control. But when he told me she said that and I was super offended, he was all defensive of her because &#8220;I&#8217;m her baby, nobody is good enough for her son&#8221; like wtf, my parents have never made a comment like that about SO. They disagree with him on a lot of things, politically especially, but they don&#8217;t say things like he&#8217;s not good enough for me or not right for me, and they don&#8217;t talk negatively about him despite their differences. If I complain about how his mother treated him in certain instances (to him, not to his mom) he gets all defensive of her. He also talks about how great she is at so many things, especially cooking, and it makes me feel like I&#8217;ll never live up to expectations because I&#8217;ll never be as good as his mother. She&#8217;s generally a nice lady, and she&#8217;s gotten used to me and kinda accepted he&#8217;s not gonna dump me. So it could be way worse. 
I understand in the beginning of a relationship a mom being suspicious and looking out for her son, but I really don&#8217;t think she should say degrading things about her son&#8217;s girlfriend to him. It&#8217;s unfair to everyone involved, really, and it can cause a rift between mother and son. In my opinion, once a couple gets married, mom loses the number one spot. You didn&#8217;t make vows to your mama, you made vows to your wife, and she comes first. Not saying a man should cut off his mom or anything, his mom should always be an important part of his life. But if you&#8217;re marrying someone, you&#8217;re committing to them as number one. Just my opinion, though. :shrug: 
I don&#8217;t think SO&#8217;s mom would try to interfere with marriage at all. She&#8217;s quite religious, and considering the Bible says when a couple gets married a man leaves his family and becomes one with his wife, she probably wouldn&#8217;t dare challenge that. She&#8217;s also grown to respect me at least a little bit over time, I think. I&#8217;ve also grown to respect her over time. She&#8217;s improved tremendously with how she treats SO and I&#8217;s relationship. Pretty sure she still doesn&#8217;t want us to get married, but that might be cuz she thinks her son is too young to commit. He told her that if he had the money he would&#8217;ve put a ring on it by now, and she nearly fainted :rofl: but yeah, I&#8217;ve grown to respect her. She has a crap ton of knowledge about cooking and gardening and housework that I have zero clue about, and I could definitely stand to learn a thing or two or twenty from her. I no longer view her as nearly as possessive as I used to. She&#8217;s still a bit of an Italian mother, but she&#8217;s improved and I&#8217;ve matured and we clash much less. I wouldn&#8217;t want her in the delivery room because I don&#8217;t want her seeing my vagina lol, but she&#8217;d be welcome while I&#8217;m laboring until I reach the point of &#8220;I hate everyone and everything, anyone who dares to breathe will die&#8221; haha, aka transition labor from what I&#8217;ve heard. 

Dobs you know I love ya, but I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re not gonna be my MIL :haha: we would probably clash a lot, and with combined stubbornness levels off the charts, it would be a total disaster lol. 

Kitty haha just smack him with a pillow and say &#8220;I&#8217;m growing two humans, I&#8217;m not sleeping on the goddamn couch/floor, move your ass over&#8221;. Huh, maybe I&#8217;m mean. Whoops. :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh i always make stupid faces in pics lol

Pl when is your ultrasound?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs cute bump! Definitely visible, but not at all large. You look great!

Sorry about the lady playing in the wrong division. You&#8217;d think the people running the competitions would say something and make her move up a division. Is that not a thing they can do?


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg just piping in to see if keep updated a is pissy today 

Kit lolol did you cover him or was he covered lol

Gigs cute bump

Sorry didnt read just saw pics


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, mil are a tricky business. These days I tread very carefully around mine. Back story: DH recently took her on as a client and was sorting some paperwork for her. Mil comes back to me and Let and she says " your daddy is just sorting mom's paperwork, because mommy is so bad at it". So I said: "umm, what? Why is Logan's mom bad at paper work?" And she corrected herself to "your daddy's mom". I don't know if she wants Logan to call her "mom" or give L a bad impression of his own mom (aka me) because we always tell Logan that she is "grandma". There has been a few (limited) instances like that where she calls herself "mom" not Grandma in front of Logan. Ugh, I draw the line. 

Gigs, you look cute as F!! 
I see my mw next week, I think she will put in the requisition for the ultrasound then. Wait time is around 4 weeks for it!


----------



## shaescott

PL oh geez. Yeah, I would be pretty irked by that too. 

Keeps I hope you&#8217;ve had your baby and everything is good and happy!


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it just boils to family dynamics. We will tell it like it is to each other. We&#8217;ve all told my brother we think his gf will drag him down in life because she will. I don&#8217;t harp on it and treat her with respect, but my parents bring it up a lot. And they will tell her to her face that she needs to adjust how she speaks to them (nothing rude just nit picky yeah vs yes), clean up after herself especially when she comes over to only cook for him and leaves both deep sinks full of stuff, she gets terrible grades and doesn&#8217;t study, invites him shopping then makes him pay for her stuff/groceries.. blah blah. My mom still doesn&#8217;t like her but she&#8217;s being nicer because she is starting to make comments about having kids with my brother, and my mom doesn&#8217;t want to be second place grandma.

And it&#8217;s weird because in Thailand the groom has this ritual involving mock kidnapping and paying off relatives so the idea is she leaves her family for his, but my husband will never outrank my mother or brothers or now A. Like I can&#8217;t imagine actually marrying someone and not being with my family for holidays. It sucks for A and I volunteered to take him over for holidays with no respond, but end of day it&#8217;s nice not sharing my life with someone else&#8217;s family. Even when I was engaged, his sisters were so freaking juvenile. 

But i&#8217;ve Been &#8220;engaged&#8221; three times and parents love me haha but I dare way below my league (if you buy into the concept of leagues)

Rambling idk lol but yeah Shar you&#8217;d hate me. I have zero empathy or patience or filter haha I don&#8217;t have any issue with the other twins&#8217; gf which is sad because they have been together like 4 years and no intention of marrying. They are very into the not marrying the first person you date, not making plans to get married when they don&#8217;t know where they are going for grad school, not getting married young. So they are &#8220;just having fun and taking it day by dsy&#8221; vs ms &#8220;we&#8217;re totally ready! (Because sarcastic claps you put the paci back in my son&#8217;s mouth when he woke up for half a second)&#8221; wants multiple kids before the World Cup comes to the US


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl wtf that is odd!!! Do you think it is malicious? My mom sometimes calls herself mom or calls him her son, but it&#8217;s a slip of the tongue. She just laughs though and I just roll my eyes

Shae I am glad things are on the mend with SO&#8217;s mom. Do you think you&#8217;d ever feel comfortable with her? Or like close idk the word I am looking for 

Gigs I agree so lame. Our band could compete as the largest AA and always win or smallest AAA and have our work cut out for us. We went for last a lot lol but once we were the highest scoring!!!! But only because valley Christian didn&#8217;t go that day nor did the other people who always win haha

Keeps lots of positive vibes! Hopefully you are snuggling your prince


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, at this point I really don't know what to make of it... DH just shrugs his shoulders when I tell him. He knows his mom can be weird. I do get along with the bil and their GFs, although I don't know 2/3 very well due to distance. Fil and his wife I get along with, half-sil makes some odd comments, but she loves and adores and spoils L. Ugh, family Dynamics, I really hope DH and I can keep our sh!t together for a "normal" family. 

Keeps thinking of you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Well outside looking in sounds to me like you have a healthy family home and L and little Yellow are lucky. Sorry about the odd moments with some family.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that sucks that the one you like has no intention of getting married. I agree that personal family dynamics and culture play a big role. If somebody nitpicked me saying &#8220;yeah&#8221; (which I say 10x more than yes), I would go insane lol. Around here mild slang is acceptable and normal. Not sure how it is where you guys live, or if in Thailand they&#8217;re picky about proper language? Maybe it&#8217;s just your family? On the other hand, I would understand if I got yelled at for leaving a mess in someone else&#8217;s kitchen. It seems rude to me to leave more than a few small dishes in someone else&#8217;s sink, if any at all. And inviting someone and then making them pay for both of you is also rude, in my opinion. Sometimes I&#8217;ll ask SO if he can bring me for lunch since he has more money, but if he says he can&#8217;t stretch it I won&#8217;t push it, and sometimes I offer to bring us both. I definitely wouldn&#8217;t ask him to bring me shopping and pay for all the stuff I wanted. So yeah, that girl does seem a bit rude. 

I have a lack of filter plus too much empathy, though I can be accidentally apathetic, and I&#8217;m horrified if/when I realize I was being a jerk, unless it was on purpose lol. I can be a b*tch on purpose but it&#8217;s always cuz I&#8217;m pissed off or the person was rude/mean first, and if it was me being pissy I apologize. But I&#8217;m often rude without realizing until later or at all, which makes people dislike me. It upsets me sometimes (perhaps often), but considering it&#8217;s not something I&#8217;m doing on purpose, I try not to be too hard on myself. A lot of the time it&#8217;s that I don&#8217;t think before I speak. SO&#8217;s mom definitely notices when I&#8217;m accidentally rude, but she doesn&#8217;t really say anything to me about it. 

The Thai ritual sounds quite interesting. I basically have no defined culture, it&#8217;s kinda a big mixture of lots of different cultural influences that don&#8217;t actually make up a real culture. Like, many cultures will have influences from imperialism, like Spanish influence in Latin America mixed with the native cultures, that still form a strong culture. But it&#8217;s not like that for me and my family. I think most people in my area who have been in the USA for several generations are like that. Most people here who have defined cultures still are Greek, Italian, Polish, or Latino. Most of them have also only been here a few generations or less, though. It&#8217;s like over time everything mixes and blurs. To be fair, I&#8217;m mostly English, Irish, German, and French Canadian. I feel like they don&#8217;t have a ton of obvious culture to begin with. It seems the behavior here is a huge melting pot of stuff, cuz lots of things are technically cultural but we don&#8217;t think of it that way because we&#8217;ve never really known anything else and everyone around us behaves the same way. Am I making sense? It&#8217;s 2 am, idk if I&#8217;m making any sense at all rn. I&#8217;ve been going to bed earlier lately (any late commenting is if I woke up to pee) so I&#8217;m up way past my bedtime lol. Culture is way too complex for me to comprehend at 2 am, and to be fair, I&#8217;m probably not the best person to talk about it either. 

Anyway, holidays with family vs. spouse, who&#8217;s most important, etc. My kids will absolutely come first over my spouse. I think most parents would drop kick their soulmate off a cliff if need be to save their child. I think Ryan Reynolds talked about how he used to say he&#8217;d take a bullet for his wife, but the moment he looked into his baby&#8217;s eyes he knew he&#8217;d use his wife as a human shield to protect that baby. Thanksgiving and Christmas I always spend with at least my immediate family, and SO always spends it with his family and his grandparents. I always miss him on the holidays and wish I could spend them with him. But I never really want to spend them with just him, I&#8217;d love to be with both him and my family. I figure when we get married, we&#8217;ll either combine families to make a huge family holiday, switch between families (like mine for thanksgiving and his for Christmas and then switch the next year), or perhaps split the day or two days between families. 

Regarding if I&#8217;ll ever be close with SO&#8217;s mom... I hope so. I don&#8217;t know what&#8217;ll happen, but I would love to be close with her and get along with her almost like she was my own mother. My dad&#8217;s mom drove my mom crazy, but she called her &#8220;mom&#8221; anyway, even though they didn&#8217;t always get along. My grandmother did love her, she totally thought she was good enough for her son, so that wasn&#8217;t an issue. My grandmother was just very ornery, and my mom is quite stubborn, so they sometimes clashed. I don&#8217;t really call SO&#8217;s mom anything at all. I&#8217;ve managed to get around not addressing her with any name or title for the past few years. I&#8217;m a bit scared to start using her first name lol. But hopefully over time we&#8217;ll figure that out. So, short answer, I think it&#8217;s possible we could be close, and I hope we will be.


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Keeps i hope your induction kicked off very smoothly for your & your not wandering the halls of the Mat hospital in labour still or trying to get labour active! I hope your not on your own <3 

Yay for Ticker Pacific hehe!! Whens your scan? 

Gigs your 14+2 bump is very cute :) third baby bump.. mine was the same, your looking lovely my dear!! 

KIT OMg hahahaa!!! You should create a photo album on your phone of all his hilarious passed out photos :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh there&#8217;s so much to read :rofl:

Regarding MIL&#8217;s mines terrible! She was worse but whatever :shrug: we spend every Christmas with them apart from this last one where we &#8220;dared&#8221; to spend it with my family because it will literally be only one of two years that we can actually do that!

But I hate Christmas with them because it&#8217;s so gift orientated. They HAVE to recieve AT LEAST 3 gifts each because that&#8217;s tradition, and even though me and hubby were very much together for a good few years we &#8220;weren&#8217;t allowed to give gifts as a couple&#8221; so for years even though we had zero money we had to get 18 presents for hubby&#8217;s 3 immediate family members :brat: whilst my family were like &#8216;no save your money we don&#8217;t need presents&#8217; but we got them a little token present because we wanted to!

Thank you for the pic gigs!! I&#8217;m so jealous you have a proper bump and I&#8217;m just chilling looking fat! :rofl: 

But yeh I just moved his leg over :haha: it&#8217;s my fault in a way, he goes to bed at like 10 and even knackered and pregnant I can&#8217;t sleep before 1am!

Anyway presenting my 9 week bloat-bump shot!
 



Attached Files:







835A95D3-A58F-41CF-9D5E-C31F7C7AE93D.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## claireybell

Awww Kit such a cutey Bump <3 Happy 9 wks 

Omg thats alot of £&#8217;s for Christmas! My relatives all get one each lol & sometimes its just Wine with a nice Crimbo card ha! Christmas is expensive! Giving that il have a 2 wk old baby & i know im going to struggle with shopping this year, i think we will be doing gifts for the nieces/nephews & our own kiddies only, alot of them are older & they either want Itunes vouchers or Money :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae Thailand is very into respect, but they do also believe the woman married and leaves her family to join the man&#8217;s. Kind of the premise of most SE Asian cultures/Mulan 2. 

Plus you&#8217;re rude or a jerk (your words lol I disagree) on accident, I am a b* on purpose haha ;)

I can&#8217;t comprehend anything at 2am lol I thought you made sense and it&#8217;s so true. Kind of sad as well because I do see a lot of culture dying out in these parts.

Lol I love Ryan Reynolds he cracks me up. I know a lot of people in this area who are spouse first but that&#8217;s why they delay having kids/didn&#8217;t have them. And I know some parents who only vacation solo or together but the teens stay home. Like the gf I like. She has never left the states other than to see family in Nepal. But her parents jet set every year. Her dad went to the World Cup with his friends and she LOVES the World Cup. 

Lol yeah you can get easily get away not addressing people by anything. I do hope you two can grow to that level of closeness. My mom calls my dad&#8217;s mom mom even though she told her to get back on the boat and go back to wherever in Asia it is she can&#8217;t from, blamed her for things that were her own fair, and once tried to convince me my mom someone planned my dad&#8217;s accidental drowning in a different country..... still calls her mom and taught us to respect her because without her we wouldn&#8217;t be here

The ritual is a fun day. Basically, the bride is kept in a room somewhere in the house and the groom has to find hers. But along the way he has to pass her relatives who are blocking his path. He has to present them with money or gifts to get their iniduvidyal blessing to move forward until eventually he gets to her. There&#8217;s a huge party (think of it as an engagement party) then the couple go off whoever to symbolize her leaving her family

Christmas yikes! 18 presents?! Most years I have to pull the &#8220;my presence is your present&#8221; lol. I&#8217;ve probably only bought 18 presents Toto over the years :rofl:

Kit cuttttte bump! Boost or not lol time sure flies

The yes/yeah thing is about respect and just a reminder that my brother is on track to be a professional/make partner/become a judge and she does nothing to further his reputation/image. She dresses cute but inappropriate, she doesn&#8217;t know how to present herself in high class situations. She doesn&#8217;t interview well. Plus they talk to her about things and she just does whatever/doesn&#8217;t make an effort to change.

I didn&#8217;t stop liking her until these conversations:
*drags us all to the farmer&#8217;s market*
Her friend: I thought you wanted a snow cone, the booth is there.
Her: W is my wallet, I have to wait.
*W gets there and she just hands out and he opens his wallet*

*She is out with W&#8217;s twin and twin&#8217;s gf and fruebd*
Friend: How did you get a D in French 1 twice? You really need to study more.
Her: I don&#8217;t have to study. W is my meal ticket.

*A was really having a hard time falling asleep so It was ten (two hours passed bedtime)*
Her on the phone: Noooo! Tell D to keep him up I want to play with him. I don&#8217;t care, if he&#8217;s already awake she can keep him up.
*mommy bear almost came out hard*


----------



## nyxnw

To much to catch up on lol i feel so useless this first tri. First I was exhausted and now this rhinitis has me hostage and I feel like shit!! I&#8217;m so over it! And ready to be out of the first tri.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry you guys, I'm reading but it's hard commenting. I'm still so exhausted and lots of things coming up at work. 

Kitty DH strikes again :haha: did you wake him?

Oh and lovely bump!

Gigs what a cute bump :) I look forward to having a bump and not looking like I should skip dessert. 

Congrats on the disc golf competition. Crappy that girl is playing in the wrong league. Maybe she will move on.



I was probably worse than my mom about who my brother dated. His last gf is what I believe pushed him to his final life choice. I never met her until after his death. She was good at acting the girl wanting to get out of a bad family life. 

His previous one, Lucy, was selfish and I believe cheated on him. There were a few ruffled feathers about her skin tone from my mom's foster family side. Her skin color didn't matter, just that she cared about him as much as he did for her is what matters.

My MIL isn't horrible, but she is very different from me. She stopped my DH from being left handed because it was "wrong" ummm....was in the 80s,90s. Like wtf? Also she told me I can't be around the garden during my monthly because it would harm the plants......

It upsets me that I tell her to stop by after work to see V or on weekends but she never does unless I ask her to watch her for me. She was nevermean tome though even though DH is definitely a momma's boy. She feeds into his negativity though which irks me. I guess that's why he gets mad at me for trying to show him the bright side. 

Christmas, honestly, I just assume to only give presents to kids. I hate how commercialized, present oriented Christmas is. Even if you're not Christian, it should at least be more focused on spending time with our loved ones, imo. If anyone felt they had to have 3 gifts, I'd give them 3 seperate lumps of coal for being selfish. Sorry getting batshit crazy over her because I'm sooooooo not a present person (it's not my love language) :rofl:

Ugh, had nughtmares last night. One about a mmc and then about being raped. Ugh.....

Well happy Sunday ladies :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the ritual sounds cool! I&#8217;m pretty sure I would dislike that girl too, yikes. Not taking studies seriously because you think you can be a trophy wife is not cool. 

Flueks since when do periods affect plant growth? :rofl: and making someone not left handed, that&#8217;s pretty messed up too. Huh. I&#8217;m sorry about your awful nightmares. That&#8217;s terrible and terrifying. 
ETA: we jokingly gave my grandma a bag of coal on the top of her stocking every year haha, it was our tradition cuz she was such a rascal. 

Kit aw the bump! It doesn&#8217;t look like all bloat to me, you&#8217;re carrying double so you&#8217;re bound to show earlier. 
The present thing would drive me mad. I get my parents and sister one each, and they spoil us with presents cuz we&#8217;re the kids and they&#8217;re the parents. Couples gifts should totally be acceptable. We give non-immediate family who live nearby one present from the family to each person, and family that isn&#8217;t nearby gets an animated Christmas card emailed to them. My grandfather sends us those for Christmas because he&#8217;s 4 hours away, we&#8217;ve only spent one Christmas with him in the past few years cuz of the distance. He has kids and grandkids closer by who spend Christmas with him. My mom&#8217;s college friend from across the country sends us homemade chocolate almond brittle every year, and my uncle sends us pears, which my mom loves, even though he and my mom don&#8217;t get along. A friend of my mom&#8217;s also sends us our Christmas wreath a couple weeks before Christmas each year, so sweet of them. Totally not necessary, but much appreciated and loved. I look forward to the almond brittle every year, it&#8217;s sooo good. I made some of my own in college and my roommate and her friends and my friends were all over it, they LOVED it. It&#8217;s like crack.


----------



## nyxnw

Were you able to play it?
 



Attached Files:







Heartbeat.mp4
File size: 347.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I know!!! She's just very backwoods kinda person. She does admit now it was wrong to make him stop using his left hand, but I doubt she'll change her mind on the plants and AF :haha: 

Dobby oh yeah, that is awful that she just plans to be taken care of her life. I hope your brother wakes up and realizes he deserves better.

Nyx right there with you. I want energy again!


OMG I found the heartbeat with my doppler. It was tough and baby loves to move, but it was definitely baby due to the rapid rate. Needed that reassurance after that nightmare. My next appt is 2 weeks from tomorrow. Noscan though. I'm not paying $250 for 12 week scan, early gender, and early 3rd tri scan. I think we'll do $100 for the 3rd tri, but do it at 26 weeks as that was the last decent scan we had with v. See we didn't scedule an early gender even though we paid for it so they suggested do one at 24 to 26 weeks. Then we tried our 3rd tri one at 28 weeks as tech said at 26 weeks to do it soon. The 28 week pics were so bad she offered to try again at 
30 weeks for free! It wasn't any better. So yeah...

Oh and I took a pic of hook effect it isn't very dramatic, but if you look at top and bottom test it's a decent difference. I'm thinking I tested a bit too late so dilution didn't effect as strongly or maybe it's these tests.

So in order:
all urine
25% water 
50% water
75% water
90% water.

All percentages are estimated:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20180805_103119.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nyxnw

Flueky88 said:


> Shae I know!!! She's just very backwoods kinda person. She does admit now it was wrong to make him stop using his left hand, but I doubt she'll change her mind on the plants and AF :haha:
> 
> Dobby oh yeah, that is awful that she just plans to be taken care of her life. I hope your brother wakes up and realizes he deserves better.
> 
> Nyx right there with you. I want energy again!
> 
> 
> OMG I found the heartbeat with my doppler. It was tough and baby loves to move, but it was definitely baby due to the rapid rate. Needed that reassurance after that nightmare. My next appt is 2 weeks from tomorrow. Noscan though. I'm not paying $250 for 12 week scan, early gender, and early 3rd tri scan. I think we'll do $100 for the 3rd tri, but do it at 26 weeks as that was the last decent scan we had with v. See we didn't scedule an early gender even though we paid for it so they suggested do one at 24 to 26 weeks. Then we tried our 3rd tri one at 28 weeks as tech said at 26 weeks to do it soon. The 28 week pics were so bad she offered to try again at
> 30 weeks for free! It wasn't any better. So yeah...
> 
> Oh and I took a pic of hook effect it isn't very dramatic, but if you look at top and bottom test it's a decent difference. I'm thinking I tested a bit too late so dilution didn't effect as strongly or maybe it's these tests.
> 
> So in order:
> all urine
> 25% water
> 50% water
> 75% water
> 90% water.
> 
> All percentages are estimated:thumbup:

Wow the hook affect is so cool and so crazy!! Walmart cheapies still detect strongly without diluting the urine. I wanted to give it a try but the deeps test line showed up right away with normal urine still


----------



## Flueky88

Nyx hook effect is pretty cool. If I felt like wasting the money I'd think frer would be more noticeable.

Lovely on hearing the heartbeat :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks has it affected his handwriting? I wonder if it would make it worse than normal? As a kid I was heavily right handed, it was very obvious before I even started writing. I can&#8217;t imagine having to learn to write with my left hand. I&#8217;m sure it would be less bad if I had to do it all the time from a young age, but if I compare the writing between hands my left hand writing is barely even legible, it&#8217;s terrible. I can write just as well with my feet as my left hand. So imagining someone having to do that just the opposite hands sounds awful. Glad she admits she was wrong though. 

The hook effect is very cool, even though it&#8217;s not a huge difference. But it shows your hcg is so high that 90% dilution is so dark. Glad you found the heartbeat as well!

Nyx it wouldn&#8217;t load for me but I&#8217;m on my phone (using desktop mode), so maybe my phone just doesn&#8217;t want to cooperate. I always go on here on my phone, not my laptop, so idk if I&#8217;m even signed in on my laptop lol.


----------



## shaescott

Okay, correction, my left hand is still better than my foot. I just tested it out. 
Anyway, heres right hand vs left hand trying to be slow and neat vs left hand at same speed as right hand. I didnt include my foot writing lol. The difference is a bit jarring. I cant imagine having to learn to write with my left hand, itd be terrible. Like re-learning to write after a stroke or something.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I think it's pretty typical male writing, but certainly legible. I'm right handed but write like a lefty. Mom tried me writing left handed and normal right handed, but I couldn't do it :rofl: I have tried left handed later in life and my writing stinks that way.

I think I'll try to do my digi weeks next weekend to see if I get a crazy result. Also I'm thinking of using my wondfos up around 12 weeks for hook effect.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae:rofl: I love your pic. Right handed better but left handed is still legible. Way better than drs handwriting in general


----------



## Jezika

Shae thats not bad at all! And its so true that most males handwriting is not very neat. Why is that? I know lots of women who also dont have neat handwriting (mine is a mess unless I go really slowly and carefully), but if I see nice handwriting, I can almost guarantee its a womans. Although in Hungary (and probably many other countries) every kid seems to be taught the same beautiful cursive writing. 

Nyx I didnt open the file because toddler is currently sleeping with me. Im sorry youre feeling so poopy. Second tri is not far away at all.

Flueks, interesting hook effect, though I expected it to be more pronounced too. Maybe wondfos arent the best for that, like you said.

Dobs, your bros gf does sound pretty awful. It sucks when those we love make life choices we know arent best for them, but unfortunately its his life and his decision of course m, even if shes rude and money-grabbing. I imagine the deeper he gets into his profession once hes qualified, the more hell outgrow her. Ive also seen how criticism often pushes a couple even more into each others arms. Maybe call their bluff and encourage them to get married ASAP. Could also backfire though. But yeah, the hes awake anyway so he can just stay awake would absolutely infuriate me, even if it was family, let alone random rude gf.

Reminds me (in a very minor way) of one of my good friends right now whos in medical school in NYC and just started dating a divorced firefighter with two kids around three weeks ago. They fell madly in love and now shes talking about how we need to start saving money so we can go to their wedding in Hawaii in 1.5-2 years time. Her family are LIVID that shes dating a firefighter (who they think is only interested in her so he can rely on her financially later) and that he already has kids (which they see as unnecessary baggage). I get their concerns because in an ideal world nobody would have baggage and everyone would be on equal footing financially, but I think actually being happy with and connecting with your partner is most important. **My** concern is more over her lofty plans. I told her to consider not making any hard-to-take-back plans until theyve known each other a while because no matter how perfect and unprecedentedly amazing it feels after just three weeks of knowing each other, you really cant tell what the relationship will be like later on down the line. Maybe Im a pessimist? Well, I definitely am. Ive felt instantly CRAZY in love with two people in my lifetime and both ended up being really, really unsuitable partners for me (aka a$$holes). Anyway, her older sister literally forbade her from moving in with him until theyve known each other for a year, which irks me because my friend is 33 and her sister has always been controlling like this even though obviously she has no right to tell my friend what to do. My friend had said ok to placate her, and then her sister even called her back later to say, you wouldnt lie to me would you?!? She IS moving in with him, but actually hes moving in with her and her roommates, which to me seems fine (even if fast) because if it doesnt work out, hell just move out. She has nothing to lose.


----------



## Jezika

Wow, that was a ramble, sorry, but one more moan... I had my bffs bachelorette yesterday which was pretty stressful to organize and Im bitter because her future SIL who also came only gave us like $50 for the nights activities and it was waaaaay more (like $130 each). Possibly partly my fault because I said in the email it would be approximately $50 plus whatever food we order (based on what our other friend had told me), but I didnt clarify that it didnt include tax or gratuities and didnt update her that one of the parts of the night had to be switched for a more expensive option due to lack of availability. I said to my other friends who helped organize that Id pay the extra portion because it was my fault (they did say no but maybe just to be polite), even though Im not convinced it was fully my fault... like the fact she didnt offer money for food wasnt my fault at all, and I did say approximately. Plus this SIL was just s guest and not responsible for organizing, so she wouldnt have had a say in the (necessary) switch to the more expensive option. All she couldve done was say shes not coming, I guess, but she definitely wouldnt have done that, plus she definitely has the money. And now I dont know what to do. I said Id send an email totalling up all the final costs and let my friends SIL know, which I think would be fair given that one of our other friends paid for all the various activities on their own and said would tally everything up and let us know what we owe later (its just that my bffs SIL assumed it was just $50 as per my email and so gave that as cash at the end of the night). But now itll be awkward to tell her its more than double, you know? My other friend to whom she gave the money HATES making people feel uncomfortable so she will definitely not want us to ask for more money, so we probably will have to just eat the costs and my friends will resent me for maybe playing a hand in it.

Which leads me to part two of this moan: bachelorettes and showers and stuff are SO expensive for those who organize them. We will easily have paid around $350 EACH ($1750 total) just for this bachelorette and we didnt even do anything crazy. I find that insane. And our same friend will have a baby shower in a few months, and our other friend will have another baby shower a few months after that. How the hell do people afford this? It also irks me that most of my friends work and make decent money and dont yet have kids so they have a tonne of disposable income, but Im a bloody student with a mortgage and a child, and well be forking our $850 a month for part time daycare as of next month too. But obviously Id never be like oh hey Im going to make all you guys pay more because thats not fair. Anyway it just irks me. Not blaming anyone at all, it just irks me.

Kitty, for the above reasons, if anyone expected me to get three individual gifts per person for Christmas, Id be like kthxbye. I agree with Flueks, I hate the commercialism and pressure to spend and often to buy crap that just gets tossed after and just pollutes our planet more. Idk why the world is so obsessed with possessions, and I know Im often guilty of that too and were brainwashed into being this way, but I resent it so much.

K somehow Ive now managed to enrage myself.

I really hope Keeps posts about her baby boy soon to remind me of the joys in this world.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, wow that is expensive! But so are weddings,. 15k minimum for an out of town small 25-30 guest wedding.... I guess it has something to do with the fact it's only supposed to happen ones so everyone tries to take the most of your money. 

Dobs, your brothers GF sounds lazy and needs a reality check! More later, gotta run.


----------



## shaescott

Jez my SO has awful handwriting, it&#8217;s funny how guys have terrible handwriting. My dad&#8217;s isn&#8217;t too bad, thankfully. Once my teacher thought I&#8217;d written his dismissal note though, she asked who wrote the note and I said &#8220;my dad&#8221; and she was like &#8220;okay...&#8221; lol, that was like 4th grade. 

Talking about wedding planning after 3 weeks sounds a bit nuts, wow. Hopefully your friend is one of the lucky ones and it all goes okay. I&#8217;d also be annoyed if someone told me to start saving up for their destination wedding when they&#8217;d known the guy less than a month. Although, I probably would reject the invite to a destination wedding because of money, unless it&#8217;s one of those people who can afford to pay for everyone&#8217;s everything and they tell people they&#8217;re paying. I can&#8217;t afford to go to Hawaii or any place like that, it ain&#8217;t happening. 

That&#8217;s rough about the parties you&#8217;re organizing. Any kind of wedding related party is super expensive. 

I&#8217;m also hoping Keeps posts soon!


----------



## FutureMrs

I havent had a chance to read through yet because we just got back from the country! But I did test and wanted to share! Hahahahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## shaescott

Future it&#8217;s a bit blurry so I can&#8217;t really tell if what I see is a line or just blur effect.


----------



## FutureMrs

Yea its hard because I cant post photos for some reason.. it keeps saying they are to large so I just use the take a photo option which sucks lol!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez they did better last time for hook effect and initial test progression. Not sure why the difference.

I hope your friend is like DH and me. We knew the next day we'd get married. Bought a house together 4 months after our 1st date, got engaged about a year after our 1st date. It was a bit fast for others, but we just knew. 

Sorry about the money loss. I didn't want a bachelorette party, but I'd say they can be expensive.

Future I'm not seeing anything yet, but bnb made it blurry. Fx!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Future I swear somethings catching my eye 

My scan letter finally came through so I get to see the twins again at 10am On the 28th!! Hopefully hubby can get the day off! He normally works 4am till 12


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty yay for scan date!! If DH can't take the day off, could he take half a day off?

Oh meant to say Vs 1st molar is almost came in completely. This will be her 7th tooth. She's going out of order:haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just wanted to update. I've read some but we've all been sick all weekend. So tired of being sick. I feel like we've been sick for over a year straight. Of course I always get sick because the boys sneeze and cough in my face. Anyway, I'll try better to post. 

really was looking for an update from keep to see if baby arrived but nothing so far. Darn.

Okay back to closing my eyes now.


----------



## Jezika

Future - not seeing anything yet but Im on my phone. How many dpo are you?

Kit - yay on scan date. Thats my bday so I should remember. Hope hubby can come too.

Green - sorry youre feeling poops. Are the boys in daycare? I forget. Illnesses suck for reals. Im not looking forward to that shen Tilly starts daycare, even though its supposed to be good for the immune system obv.

Flueks - yay for molar. Do you think it was painful for her at all? Doc says Tilly has all her teeth now but some of them came in a weird order too.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ooh yay happy birthday!! Lewis&#8217;s sister jasmines birthday is the 29th, it&#8217;s her 21st. We&#8217;ve got her a pearl bracelet but we&#8217;re going to also get 2 onesies and announce to lewis&#8217; family!


----------



## claireybell

Future none of mine upload with an original photo, it says file too large, if u screen shot your photo after u take it, it will upload & it&#8217;ll be as nearly clear as the original one :) i always screen shot it now, Dobby said about it once & ive done it since. How many dpo are u? 

Awaiting an update from Keeps also.. hoping all is ok :)


----------



## gigglebox

Future also if you take the pic and crop it down that may do the trick. Are you seeing anything irl?

Jez, seriously, it pays to be artsy. I mitigate a lot of present costs by making people art. I have dimine this for bday gifts, baby shower gifts, xmas, and once a wedding present. Also, while I'm a bit butthurt I've never been a maid of honor, it's really a blessing in disguise as no way i could afford all that. Likewise, I didn't go "all out" for my own wedding because of expense. We went bowling, drank at the alley and bought some food, then came back to my house and crashed the bachelor party and all partied together and got smashed. It was fun! And with being at home/store bought beer, inexpensive compared to a trip anywhere or bar beer.

Green booo for illness again! Hope it's not too bad.

Kit yay!!! By then I'll be expecting your nub shots ;) unless you reeeaaally insist on not finding out :roll: :haha: 

Sorry for anyone I missed, my toddler is abusing me.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Future also if you take the pic and crop it down that may do the trick. Are you seeing anything irl?
> 
> Jez, seriously, it pays to be artsy. I mitigate a lot of present costs by making people art. I have dimine this for bday gifts, baby shower gifts, xmas, and once a wedding present. Also, while I'm a bit butthurt I've never been a maid of honor, it's really a blessing in disguise as no way i could afford all that. Likewise, I didn't go "all out" for my own wedding because of expense. We went bowling, drank at the alley and bought some food, then came back to my house and crashed the bachelor party and all partied together and got smashed. It was fun! And with being at home/store bought beer, inexpensive compared to a trip anywhere or bar beer.
> 
> Green booo for illness again! Hope it's not too bad.
> 
> Kit yay!!! By then I'll be expecting your nub shots ;) unless you reeeaaally insist on not finding out :roll: :haha:
> 
> Sorry for anyone I missed, my toddler is abusing me.

Haha, well we will wait and see if I get any nub shots shall we &#129315; in the U.K. you dont get to request what pictures you get :rofl: 

I think its probably sinking in now and we are both getting quite excited about it all! Xx


----------



## claireybell

Ah Kit thats lovely :) Yay for scan date! My bestie has her 20wk scan on 28th August aswell which also happens to be her birthday! Dbl whammy of scans that day! 

I was walking in the park earlier & saw a lady with her newborn bubba Girl on her chest, adorable, my heart melted & I suddenly got hormonal & excited about ours hehee! <3

Haha Kit i told the scan tech i wanted nice profile ones & no random blurr ones, afterall we do pay for them ha ha


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I hope you all feel better soon.

Jez she never really acted like she was in pain other than rubbing her jaws and ears. She puts everything in her mouth but she does that ALL the time. I had to google because I was worried it was bad to get "out of order". Nice to hear Tilly wasn't your typical order either.

Kitty sounds like a cute way to announce 

Oh I didn't thinkit was polite to ask, but I think most profile shots get a nub and it's a typical shot to get.

Gigs :haha: hope it wasn't too bad from L. They can be lil stinkers ;)

CB happy 21 weeks!! It's flying by. Do you have most of your things? I think I'm packing a labor bag before 3rd tri this time :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

L is slow on the teeth front. Still only 10 teeth and that includes 4 molars....


----------



## gigglebox

I gave up counting after 12. Haven't checked recently...but it's funny the early teethers typically lose them first, too. Des has already lost his front 4 teeth. They are taking their sweet time growing back so he's just had a big ol' gap for weeks and weeks :haha:


----------



## Jezika

Oh thats interesting. I have no idea about anything to do with kids older than Tilly so I dont even know when theyre supposed to get their adult teeth (and I cant remember when I got mine).

Kit I was secretly hoping youd keep the fact that its twins a secret. I thought what that couple did with filming everyone meeting the baby in hospital for the first time, only to discover twins, was amazing. Probably not very practical though.

Gigs yes I agree thats an amazing gift giving idea If you have talent. I did do some digital art on two occasions for wedding presents so maybe Ill cosnidwr something like that again. Which reminds me - I have all the drawings that our friends and family did of animals for Tilly before she was born. Theyre all digitized now and some of them are coloured in, but maybe I should try to make it into a book or something for her second birthday. 

AFM Im wondering when to potty train. My mum keeps asking and reminding me that my brother and I were potty trained fully by 18 months, but here people generally seem to wait till 3 years. Tillys showing some signs of readiness but I feel like itll be so much work to deal with transitioning out of diapers when that could potentially be avoided later on. Thoughts?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I actually asked the boys pedi about potty training and he reccomended getting a small potty do they get used to it. He said they might start 'using it' with diapers on. He said lots of kids feel like they're going to be flushed down the big potty? But now that we might be moving soon after they turn 2 I might just wait until we're moved and settled. Not sure yet. I'm really in no rush. When I talk about it people around me think I'm insane for even bringing it up. My boys are not ready. They don't tell me when they poop or pee. Max is starting to hide when he poops but that's about it. 

I forget who asked but the guys aren't in daycare but we do a lot of things outside of the home and we seem to pick up every germ possible. We actually went to a soft play place last Monday and as we left I told me Mom "they're probably going to get sick now" and they did darn it!!!! I think I'm going to buy a footstool and teach them how to properly wash their hands (right now I set them on the sink and wash them for them. 

Thanks for all the well wishes. It's a cold. I'm being dramatic. Lol it was nice being sick on the weekend so I actually had a day off! DH took the boys all morning Sunday while I slept. It was beautiful. I haven't slept so much in years. Haha

Okay sorry for the long selfish post. 

Oh PS. Had some spotting over the weekend. No idea. Still all completely negative OPKs. Like not even a little dark test line. All super faint. Haven't been taking my temp because of sickness. Will start again tomorrow.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez our family doctor suggested we try to potty train L now, not closer to when baby is born because that big change could throw him back. And after baby is born would be considered late? Anyway, I don't agree with her: while we do have a potty for L, and he'll sit on it and do the push and grunt while he sees us pee, I think it's a wee bit too early. We are in no rush. He has started to announce "big poop" when his diaper is full, but not reliably yet and it's always after the fact :haha: 

Green, hope you feel better soon! Sometimes certain playgrounds give me that feeling of 'great we'll get sick" so I try to wipe his fingers with a wet clothes when we get back to the car or at the latest home and wash hands. Makes me feel better when I remember, but I am not sure if it's actually preventing us getting colds... Your boys will have excellent immunity when they start going to kindergarten! ;)


----------



## FutureMrs

I feel like I see something in real life but I am definitely not capturing it and it could be wishful thinking!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## kittykat7210

Future something was catching my eye on your test so I tweaked it (not very well Im afraid) but I definitely see SOMETHING there
 



Attached Files:







237BC5A2-5DD9-40F5-A77B-5E755583D99F.jpeg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## kittykat7210

And the inverted
 



Attached Files:







875FD4D9-D1FE-40A3-802D-6370F9A5F318.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you Kit!!! I just ordered a couple more FRERS off amazon and still have a few wondfo, I am only 8 DPO and remember now why tcc costs me a small fortune lol why am I wasting expensive tests I&#8217;ll never know but I do feel like I see something however I don&#8217;t feel pregnant in any way so we shall see! I think I&#8217;ll be fine either way but I feel like I know I secretly want a positive now lol


----------



## FutureMrs

And the wondfo!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## shaescott

Future hm I can&#8217;t quite tell yet. How many dpo are you? Aren&#8217;t you really early?

SO&#8217;s best friend had a drinking party last night. I&#8217;d never gotten totally hammered before, so I went for it. They had jungle juice. Bad idea. I got super f*cked up and SO brought me back to his house (he was sober) and I puked twice (well, 2 sessions, and I had a puke bowl, I didn&#8217;t puke all over myself) and nearly passed out but didn&#8217;t, SO made me stay awake for an hour past my last puking session. It sucked. I have little red dots that look like freckles under my eyes from blood vessels bursting, that happened when I puked at the hospital too so I kinda expected it actually. 

I think I might just stick to wine and beer from now on. I&#8217;ve never puked from wine or mikes or Smirnoff ice.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you're a regular party animal! Being that drunk is awful. My friend recorded me once in the bathroom too drunk to get off the floor. He did it to be funny but when I saw the video I was so embarrassed! didn't drink that much again for awhile. There was a part where i was on the floor and noticed the camera.
Me, face hidden in my arm, hand next to the lense: "you gonna take my picture?" 

Friend, out of view: "no, it's a video."

Me, throwing up the 'thumbs up' to camera: "say 'when'!"

And yes imagine it all in a super drunk slurred voice.

Future I see it on the frer but I don't trust their faint lines anymore.


----------



## FutureMrs

I am early shae! 8 DPO, I had a pretty obvious line at 9 DPO with my last pregnancy though. Everyone&#8217;s different though I guess! Ps. Jungle juice just sounds like trouble lll l


----------



## Jezika

What on earth is jungle juice? Honestly, my vomiting phobia does a pretty good job of preventing me from drinking too much, not that Ill even have that option till I stop breastfeeding.

Future I see something on Kittys tweaked version but I still think 8dpo is very early. Even your 9dpo from last time is pretty early. This time may well be different, so I think youre totally still in the game. Looking forward to more tests.


----------



## Jezika

I hope we hear from Keeps soon! Im guessing shes busy with a brand new babe and her girls.


----------



## shaescott

Jez, jungle juice is a concoction of liquors and juice/soda etc meant for group consumption. Pretty sure the one at the party was vodka, rum, and some kind of mango flavored something. It&#8217;s generally pretty strong and meant for getting a ton of people really drunk. 

Gigs oh geez yikes. I don&#8217;t think anyone filmed me. I&#8217;m glad, cuz I&#8217;m a bit obnoxious when I&#8217;m drunk tbh. 

Future, yeah, it was a bad idea. I had fun until I left the party, but I don&#8217;t think the puking was worth it. 8 dpo is still early even if you got a strong positive at 9 dpo once before. Fx&#8217;d that tomorrow you&#8217;ll get that bfp!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Why won't my kids sleeeeppppp?! 

Shae- you're a part animal! I'm way too lame for that stuff. I've been pretty drunk a few times but having a sensitive stomach keeps me from drinking too much. I get nauseous before even getting a buzz haha 

Future- Fx the haze turns into a line soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, bad idea to mix alcohols... Haha , but sometimes a little fun is good. It's been a while since I got drunk, last time it was with my former boss who just kept the beers coming. Then he hit on me when dh went to go puke. Nonetheless I made my rules clear, just like him and I had a clear rule that at work he was boss and I was employee, but in our neighborhood we were neighbors who could drink and play card games. 

Future, I am not sure if I am seeing anything yet... My eyes are out of practice....

Tomorrow night the snowbirds are putting on an airshow near us. L has been so fascinated by airplanes and helicopters over the last few weeks, and this event is put on for kids, we have decided to take L to his first airshow. He'll be a happy boy watching them!


----------



## claireybell

Future im feeling like i can def see something eee! Fx if it is, the next frer over next couple of days will def get darker :) 

Shae u wild thang haha! I hate being that drunk but sometimes it just goes from being abit wobbly to no inbetween & then being super fuuuuuuucked!! I hope u weren&#8217;t too hanging thus morning bless u.. 

Flueks we having nothing yet lol but we dont have a huge amt to get really.. Cot, steriliser, bottles etc.. few bits of clothes, we have all change items, have no Boy bits from Riley as when we found out Nuala was a girl we gave it all away, as nomore babies were typically to be had, oh well Lol

Unless Keeps inducement hasnt worked & they&#8217;re waiting to get her back in?! Fx she is preoccupied with new lil dude & 3 fussing over lil girls aww <3

So, i had my consultant apt today thinking il be getting my csection date, umm no!! Because i have a low lying Placenta, they are more concerned with the fact because its around my cervix area, they are worried its attached onto my prev csection scar which is not hood eek! So, i need to wait until my 28wk scan apt to see if Placenta has moved, if so, great, i get csection date booked woooop, if not, i get re-referred to another specialist & they monitor u more closely, more scans poss mri scan :shock: & baby maybe born around 38wks as opposed to 39wks! Plus, she said to avoid having sex??! It can cause bleeding??! Il forget i heard that as personally some gentle boom boom will not make me bleed i dont think :-/ fx it moves on up ey!!


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh Jungle juice is lethal lol just had to say, they sell it at a local Thai restaurant/bar.. my friend got rat arsed on it!


----------



## Jezika

Thats so odd they advised you not to have sex! Is it because youve had bleeding? Its definitely nothing to do with the placenta thing.

Shae so jungle juice is like, idk, strong punch?

Green sorry about the lack of toddler sleep. Tilly goes through those phases sometimes and it proper stinks.

PL the air show sounds awesome. Ill have to look up when the annual air show is here. I think Tilly would love it too.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb,eeks! I didn't know that was a concern if placenta attaches to the front. Come to think of it would it not be a concern for any csection? 

Jez, I'll let you know what Ls reaction was to the planes flying so close over him. I bet they'll come to Toronto as well?!

AFM: mw appointment tomorrow and then we are staying in town for the above mentioned airshow. Only 6 hours to kill in between.


----------



## DobbyForever

Don&#8217;t mixxxxxx booze clear and brown do no go down! :rofl: a rule I need cuz I&#8217;M IN VEGAS not getting my drink on cuz baby lol but happy buzz and right now on a buffet high. So. Many. Desserts


----------



## claireybell

No its not usually a concern but its an issue if it attaches to previous csection scar, i guess its to do with when the placenta comes away & the wound site needs to heal & stop bleeding, it wont do it properly if its on scarred tissue, i had Anterior Placenta with Nuala but it was out the way of cervix & wasnt attached to prev scar tissue so no issues, 

I have NO idea about the no sex thing, she was an older consultant, well not that old really.. ive not had any bleeding either this pg! Having sex isnt going to start me bleeding or aggrivate or pull the Placenta away, terrible advice i think.. we dont have loads of sex anyway so im sure it be fine

Ahhhh Dobby you jammy minx! Your in vegas Baby wooop!! Have a fab time hun, where u at at the moment?? Desserts mmmmmm.... pudding heaven hehee


----------



## DobbyForever

At the encore legit about to check out early these people are so sketch


----------



## kittykat7210

Really praying keeps is okay, it&#8217;s starting to worry me!


----------



## FutureMrs

This mornings test.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit im Worried about keep as well just hoping are is busy bonding

Hehe jammy minx

Future I cant focus my eyes because its pitch black in here and 1am lol will have to look tomorrow fxed do you see something?

Havent caught up and likely wont until the weekend


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh super sketch the casino gave my mom two cards and then wouldn&#8217;t cash her out saying the card she used was under someone else&#8217;s name! Then the girl lied and said she never gave my mom two cards. Even with witnesses saying yes she did and yeah we saw her playing, they refused to give her the things she won. My mom doesn&#8217;t need the prizes (stuff like free buffet, free tickets) so she just left but who does that?! I get the girl trying to scam people but for management to back up the employee who is obs shady!!! Whhhhaaaat

And donNt even get me started on the crib/fridge sitch


----------



## bdb84

Sorry its been a week. :( School resumes in 5 days and then Ill have some more time to engage on here. 

Posting a pic I took this morning. Its hard to believe Ill be 6 months this Saturday although most people still do not know/believe I am pregnant. Or they are trying to make me feel like something must be wrong with my baby because Im hardly showing. But she is incredibly active and taking up a lot of space. I can feel her limbs stretch out above my belly button and all of the kids have already felt her move.


----------



## claireybell

Im abit worried about Keeps aswell.. i know when she had El&#8217;s (3rd baby) she posted like within 24hrs of her arriving, unless shes having start/stop labour & shes been advised to mooch at home, still, thought she wouldve updated hmmm! Unless shes broke her phone Lol!! 

I can imagine Vegas is full of sketchy characters lol

Was reading up about Placenta Previa, app its more common if you have prev had a csection, over 50% of women&#8217;s Placenta&#8217;s do not move up, great!! If its attached to the scar tissue & embedded deep in uterine muscle its called Placenta Accreta.. dodgey!!! Poss of hysterectomy in worse case scenario if it doesnt want to detach from the body! Typical seeing its my third pg unplanned Lol! 

Future im still seeing a lil something, 9dpo today, i always find that 2/3rd pee of the day is more potent than first xx


----------



## shaescott

Future, something is catching my eye but I&#8217;m not sure. 

Dobs geez that&#8217;s totally illegal, if she spent money on playing those games I would&#8217;ve called the cops cuz that scammer employee is legally required to give me my damn prizes like wtf (I&#8217;m not the kind to yell at employees either, like I&#8217;m pretty patient, but if someone is scamming me all bets are off). 

Bdb wow yeah your bump is barely visible, but that doesn&#8217;t mean people shouldn&#8217;t believe you. As long as you know your baby is growing properly and is active and all that, that&#8217;s all that matters. Do you have a very long torso or very strong abdominal muscles? Those things often cause you to not show easily. Many fitness models barely show because they have abs and keep up their ab exercises during pregnancy, and it keeps the bump from growing as much. 

I have a bit of a short torso, especially for my height (though it&#8217;s not uncommon for taller people to have short torsos and vice versa) and I don&#8217;t have abs really so I&#8217;m expecting when I get pregnant I&#8217;ll show about average, but you never know, everyone&#8217;s different. My mom showed around 12 weeks with me and 6 weeks with my sister (people were legit congratulating her at 6 weeks and she hadn&#8217;t announced it yet), and her sister didn&#8217;t show at all until 20 weeks with her pregnancies. My mom is also shorter and overweight, my aunt is taller and has a long torso and is skinny. Honestly I hope I show early cuz I think bumps are super cute but if I don&#8217;t, it&#8217;s not a huge deal, as long as baby is healthy. 

My parents are on vacation and my dog is used to them sleeping on the same floor as her, but now that it&#8217;s just my sister and I on a different floor, she&#8217;s been having a lot of trouble. She keeps barking at night, which she used to do when she was younger but hasn&#8217;t done in years. I assume she could hear my parents&#8217; snoring and so she knew they were nearby, but she can&#8217;t now since they&#8217;re gone so she&#8217;s probably lonely or anxious.


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;m also worried about Keeps, how many days has it been since she said she was being induced? I hope she&#8217;s not having a rough recovery or anything like that.


----------



## claireybell

Bdb awww i can see a mini hump there <3 before i was pg the first time, my waist was tiny & i hardly showed anything until 25/30 wks & people couldnt quite believe it either, u must have awesome tummy tone muscles :) When i went in at 39+3 for my csection because Riley was breech, she had to laugh & said &#8216;am i sure im nearly 40wks&#8217; lol


----------



## FutureMrs

So sketchy about the casino dobs!!

Yea something catches my eye but nothing worth writing home about.. I feel pretty out this cycle. I know 9 DPO is early but I feel like I&#8217;d see something I was more sure of by now! 

CB I am sure you will be fine but don&#8217;t do to much reading! You&#8217;ll scare yourself lol


----------



## JLM73

:hi:
Just popping in to say i'm alive
Life has just been hectic AF here
Not sure who follows my channel but I just had what I'm pretty sure was a chem preg:shrug: 
*Future* I think I see as hint of a line
*bdb* you are Soooo not showing, so I can only imagine the lil ninja feeling like she's trying to break loose lol


----------



## gigglebox

Future not seeing it but it's kind grainy on my phone. This pregnancy i got the faintest line at 9 AND 10dpo; didn't start really showing until 11dpo then it picked up.

Bdb i can see your bump for sure, but it is small no doubt due to your petite frame and i'm guessing decent abs? My friend had twins then a singleton and omg she was probably into the third tri before she REALLY started showing. Baby was fine!

Cb yikes that is scary! Stop reading the internet! I hope everything is good. 

J what makes you suspect a cp?


----------



## claireybell

J hey :) sorry about CM :hugs: 

Yeah i know Lol! i just reading standard NHS stuff but the Hysterectomy bit is what the Consultant said, worse case obvs ohhh


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've been worried about keeps too. I'm sure life is hectic with the new addition though. Hopefully she's just busy adjusting. 

J- I second what makes you think chem?

Cb- worst case Or not still scary! Are you done after 3 kids? I'm sure you've said I just can't remember. 

Dobs- so sketchy this is my fear of staying in a hotel with a baby. The sketchy crib situation. Let's be real, hotels are kind of gross already. lol can't believe I stayed in a hotel with baby max when he was days old!!!!! 

AFM- I'll show you guys my completely negative opks. This is how they've all been. I took this one about 30 minutes ago. So annoying because this is the ONE week my husband will be home at night. Oh well. We've decided we're moving out of state come the first of the year. Well that's when DH will start applying for work (union so shouldn't be too hard to get work in his field). So in 6-7 months looks like we'll be moving. Scary but exciting. Well be moving pretty close to my sister so that's exciting. I'm glad we finally made a decision. 
Okay I'm rambling. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## shaescott

J I&#8217;m sorry about the suspected chemical :( 

CB yikes sounds scary. I agree with the others that Dr. Google is not your friend rn. 

AFM I don&#8217;t remember if I told you guys that I was ordering another size up on the bras cuz I was getting the bra bump bulge thing still with the new 32Ds, plus the underwire was pinching under my boobs. So I just got my 34Ds in the mail, a full coverage, a plunge, and a medium bralette. The full coverage fits great, no boob bulge, no gaping, perfect. Band is perfect tightness level. My only complaint is that the underwire is a bit wide and high on the sides, but I&#8217;m gonna wear it for a day or two and make sure I can get used to it. I&#8217;m pretty sure it&#8217;ll be fine. The plunge bra is great in the cups just like the full coverage, but feels a little loose in the band. Might exchange it for a 32DD. The bralette is okay, despite being padded I think it lacks support quite a bit due to being wirefree (though I have a wire free bra that&#8217;s supportive), so I wouldn&#8217;t wear it if I&#8217;m gonna be at clinical or anything. It might end up as a sleep bra. I&#8217;m gonna exchange the first order bras that I didn&#8217;t cut the tags off of (cuz they felt like they fit at first so 2/4 I cut tags off). Gonna check the band feel on them before deciding whether to go for a 32DD or a 34D. 

Either way it&#8217;s sooo weird to me. I&#8217;ve always considered my boobs to be small, and people have even commented that they&#8217;re small as an insult (including SO&#8217;s brother who told SO I had pancake boobs, now he&#8217;s dating a girl with smaller boobs than me so, shows him). I feel like a D or DD cannot possibly be small. I&#8217;m skinny too, so you&#8217;d think they&#8217;d look bigger on my body, but they don&#8217;t. Maybe cuz I&#8217;m tall? I mean, my mom is like a G/H cup depending on her weight at the time, so I know a D/DD isn&#8217;t huge by any means, but I remember in 8th grade my friend with the big boobs was a DD, so like whaaaat? I mean, she was a 36 or 38, but still, her boobs looked huge, and mine do not. I&#8217;m a little salty about it, like why can&#8217;t my boobs look their size? Maybe it&#8217;s their shape? They&#8217;re kinda wide set and from the side they aren&#8217;t super rounded, it&#8217;s like a slope on the top half, though from the front they look quite round. They&#8217;re obviously not fake based on shape lol. Bras with underwires make the top of my boobs rounded though, which is what causes the spillage. Not that anyone cares about my boob shape lol, I&#8217;m just trying to figure out the cause of the small boob illusion. Perhaps it&#8217;s cuz they&#8217;re not big in projection/side view but they&#8217;re bigger width wise, like from front view, so they look small cuz the side view is tiny. Idk man. Imma be salty about it no matter what.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> J Im sorry about the suspected chemical :(
> 
> CB yikes sounds scary. I agree with the others that Dr. Google is not your friend rn.
> 
> AFM I dont remember if I told you guys that I was ordering another size up on the bras cuz I was getting the bra bump bulge thing still with the new 32Ds, plus the underwire was pinching under my boobs. So I just got my 34Ds in the mail, a full coverage, a plunge, and a medium bralette. The full coverage fits great, no boob bulge, no gaping, perfect. Band is perfect tightness level. My only complaint is that the underwire is a bit wide and high on the sides, but Im gonna wear it for a day or two and make sure I can get used to it. Im pretty sure itll be fine. The plunge bra is great in the cups just like the full coverage, but feels a little loose in the band. Might exchange it for a 32DD. The bralette is okay, despite being padded I think it lacks support quite a bit due to being wirefree (though I have a wire free bra thats supportive), so I wouldnt wear it if Im gonna be at clinical or anything. It might end up as a sleep bra. Im gonna exchange the first order bras that I didnt cut the tags off of (cuz they felt like they fit at first so 2/4 I cut tags off). Gonna check the band feel on them before deciding whether to go for a 32DD or a 34D.
> 
> Either way its sooo weird to me. Ive always considered my boobs to be small, and people have even commented that theyre small as an insult (including SOs brother who told SO I had pancake boobs, now hes dating a girl with smaller boobs than me so, shows him). I feel like a D or DD cannot possibly be small. Im skinny too, so youd think theyd look bigger on my body, but they dont. Maybe cuz Im tall? I mean, my mom is like a G/H cup depending on her weight at the time, so I know a D/DD isnt huge by any means, but I remember in 8th grade my friend with the big boobs was a DD, so like whaaaat? I mean, she was a 36 or 38, but still, her boobs looked huge, and mine do not. Im a little salty about it, like why cant my boobs look their size? Maybe its their shape? Theyre kinda wide set and from the side they arent super rounded, its like a slope on the top half, though from the front they look quite round. Theyre obviously not fake based on shape lol. Bras with underwires make the top of my boobs rounded though, which is what causes the spillage. Not that anyone cares about my boob shape lol, Im just trying to figure out the cause of the small boob illusion. Perhaps its cuz theyre not big in projection/side view but theyre bigger width wise, like from front view, so they look small cuz the side view is tiny. Idk man. Imma be salty about it no matter what.

It will be the small back and height thing shae. No one ever believes Im a 28H but I am!! People guess Im a D! And Im short!


----------



## JLM73

Sorry just managing to get back on , was working at the local church and the kids were rowdy as heck, and my back is screaming- too much lifting!

I've had chems in the past, basically I went from what I thought was cycle 51 ( yessss fifty fricking ONE) into what I thought was a period starting cycle 52, but it was very light mostly spotting, and being the mad scientist I combined the 2 charts on FF and legit only had ONE day where temp dipped below coverline, then temp jumped right back up, plus I had a good few tests with very very faint lines, but hey, I'm damn near 45 so I'm much more likely to have a chem than a successful preg

Add to that the drama of ex hub trying everything possible to reunite and the fact that I just started talking to a new guy :blush: 
It def woulda been messy - so worked out for the best really.
And apparently something I said after :drunk: gave ex hubs hope of reconcile:roll:
So yea....Hot mess party of 1 checking in for role call:rofl:
So now I gotta do damage control to back the ex up of my bubble


----------



## JLM73

This was my cray cray BBT chart from cycle 51 to 52
My temp kept recovering and I suspect if my Beotch doc had been willing to just do a beta/progest things may have been different.
I fired her ass. She had a baby 2 yrs ago and has zero compassion for anyone Adv maternal age:growlmad:
I tested ALOT but IMO there was not enuff progress to mark a true BFP
 



Attached Files:







updated chart 7-17-18.jpg
File size: 96.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## claireybell

J thats a reeeally long cycle.. were u getting the light test lines? Lovely to hear u met a new guy, regardless of ex trying to make it work after all this time & all around the time of CM, typical.. how long u been chatting with new guy? Love the beginning of meeting someone new, waking up & seeing that they&#8217;ve messaged u hehe sets u up for the day :) 

MrsG, yeah 3 is our limit lol im being sterilised after this one, they whip my other tube out, i feel sad that il never experience pg again & the new baby bit etc but tbh il be nearly 38 when bub arrives & i want to start living, holidays etc & for SO, this is his 4th child <3 What cycle day u on? Fx your OPK&#8217;s will start getting abit more colour soon, can take a couple cycles after coil removal to get the body jump started sometimes


----------



## JLM73

CB I had only shadow type lines on wally cheapies and 1 frer
This relationship is VERY new just a few weeks


----------



## gigglebox

Shae the smaller your band size gets, the smaller the corresponding cup size gets. In toger words dd cups on a 38 band are much larger than dd cups on a size 32 band. Does that make sense? I'm about a 38 b/c at my heaviest and 32dd at my lightest, and my boob size barely changes. The size would have you believe they got bigger :haha:

J was this the same cycle with the experimental blood on the test?


----------



## JLM73

Yup Gigs
Same cycle which was weird AF I was able to do 2 more blood tests just for sh*ts n gigs, but never got a line as dark so not sure whats up with that:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

No idea...have you tried it put again since getring your period this cycle? I'd be curious what happens when you're not pregnant :shrug:

Anyway tell us about this new tall drink! Does he know your situation? Where did you meet him?


----------



## JLM73

Nah no more testing yet I'm only like 5-6dpo
I did do an opk today for curiosity and it's negative as hell

Don't even ask the back story but I ended up meeting him while at the hospital a cpl weeks ago while being treated for high b/p
He's my age, shocking since I tend to date older
Gorgeous Blue eyes , and he's a Scorp like me so it's either gonna be Bonnie and Clyde or a hot disaster.:rofl:
So far so good we are alot alike in personality and just kinda ended up hanging together every day at the hospital.
Ex hubs is pissy cuz h was hoping to reconcile, but once I'm over someone I can't go back to feeling the same for them:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Complained and upgraded to 61st out of 64 floors :rofl: we have a massage room A MASSAGE ROOM in our room my mom is getting her own private masseuse as we speak I cant even lolol

And now k drunk cuz buffet at mirage has wine included haha 3 huuuuge pours for $3 tip and $80 for 5 people cuz military discount and free parking :rofl

Im so hammered


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to mention I tried the blood hpt things a few times, only the first time I got a blazing test line, the next time was much weaker and the last time was no 2nd line.
I did learn that blood takes FOREVER to make it's way across the test, and def have to wait out the results given how red/pink the test is.
I saw some ppl diluting their blood but I just went 100% on it.


----------



## DobbyForever

A is napping mom is getting in room massage gave me go ahead to room service wine and tub. Omg so happpy she won $1500 in casino last nights
 



Attached Files:







DD45A24F-DF3A-42A9-8F90-B39867AFF6CE.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yeah the sister sizes thing. That&#8217;s why when I was a 32C I got 34Bs at Walmart cuz they didn&#8217;t carry 32s in C. But my boobs definitely got bigger, cuz I was a 34B before, and now I&#8217;m a 34D or 32DD. I know someone with a 38DD is gonna be way bigger than me, if I had a 38 band it would be a 38B (and tied in a knot in the back cuz that would be huge on me). 

It&#8217;s more that I feel like my boobs shouldn&#8217;t look small at a 34D/32DD cuz like, I feel like a 32DD should look bigger than a 38B on the person, even though it&#8217;s not actually bigger, cuz of the size relative to the rest of the body. Am I making sense? The boobs are the same size but the torso is thinner or wider, so like it looks different on different bodies, right? No? Idk, man. I mean, a 32DD wouldn&#8217;t look visibly different from a 34D really, but I feel like a 38B is a drastic band difference so it would look smaller on the body...? Like due to proportions? Do your boobs look smaller in comparison to your body now than they did when you were a smaller band size? Curious since you actually had that transition happen. Bras are weird, boobs are weird, I give up man. 

Dobs I&#8217;m glad you got the upgrade! Massages are awesome. It&#8217;s great that your stay improved. Gambling scares me, so I don&#8217;t think a Vegas trip is in my future, but I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re having fun doing your thing. 

J are you still using a donor or is new guy the new donor?


----------



## Jezika

Shae bras have always confused me too and I felt the same about being shocked by my cup size at one point in time. I honestly dont know what size I am. I seem to have a thousand bras and just whack on whatever seems to vaguely fit, usually an ugly nude one so you cant see it through clothes. Maybe google your bra size and see how big womens boobs in the images look?

J sorry about the chemical. Still cant believe that doc was such an a-hole. I was on a Facebook group this week where someone had posted saying their doc had advised them (at age 38) to not bother trying for kids at 40 because its too risky. Almost everyone responding to this post was outraged and tonnes of women shared stories of having healthy babies at 40 and above, but then one woman chimed in saying shes a midwife so she has all the expertise and said she was horrified at everyones encouragement because there are SO many terrible risks above 40 and the OP should just adopt. Needless to say everyone was enraged by this and pretty much crucified her. I couldnt quite believe it. Someone like that should not be in that line of work.

Green thats great about the moving plans. Are you looking to buy? Will it be more affordable?

Gigs feeling better about gender stuff now?

PL I actually checked and the snowbirds are coming in Sep along with some US troop. Keen to hear how L liked it! Good luck at mw appt.

Dobs thats awesome. Why are you in Vegas? And is that a frickin bubble bath?!

Sheeyat, gotta run; DH guilting me for being on my phone .


----------



## DobbyForever

My cousins are here and I hadn&#8217;t met one so my mom offered to fly us out cuz she was bored haha. Just sitting eating wine and cheese. Words cannot express the power of a warm bath. My mom went to gamble and felt bad and i&#8217;m Like hello I have half a bottle of wine and artisan cheese/bread/meats. Bye lol

Sorry all about me too buzzed to actually read and respond to anything not about me because i&#8217;m Self centered lol.


----------



## Jezika

Aeghhh artisanal cheese, bread and meats? Thanks so much; its now 1am and youve turned me from feeling fine to starving.


----------



## JLM73

Shae no idea, we'll see what the future holds donor wise


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaa Dobby u lucky thing!! Me & SO wanna fo Vegas for our 40th in few yrs time, childless :haha: cannot wait! 

You look great considering ur hammered lol u look lovely chick


----------



## wookie130

Here's my devastating "disaster" result of having a baby at 40!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

She's 9 months!!! Ugh. Where did the time go? She's definitely approaching 1 year too quickly for me. It makes me sad, and sometimes even broody for the newborn phase all over again, but honestly, I'm way more at peace with her growing than I was with my other two. Charlotte was the missing piece in our family, and she's just an absolutely hilarious and awesome baby girl.
 



Attached Files:







Resized952018072695105325959160.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









Resized952018072695104509957592.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wookie130

Hey, J!!! Sorry to hear ex is trying to get with you. Ugh. MEN. Nice to hear you're seeing Mr. Blue Eyes. My husband has amazing blue eyes. <3. He passed them on to our 3 babies, too. :)

Keeps??? She was induced? Anxious to hear about baby boy, and how they're doing as a family of 5...I'd count her SO in there as 6, but it seems he's a proper asshat, so I'm only acknowledging K and her 4 kids in that number. Anyway, I'm curious as to how they're doing.

Future- Good luck on the tests. I got a really early bfp with my son (9 dpo), but a squinter with my youngest at 12 dpo, so you're not out if you're not seeing much yet!

Dobs- Sounds like you had yourself some fun! Live it up - you deserve a few drinks, and a nice massage, too! Sounds heavenly, and I could go for that, definitely!

Green- Sorry you guys are all sick again. I was never sick before motherhood, and really, having toddlers, you're in the worst of it. It WILL get better as their immune systems toughen up. My son was sick ALL the time from 6 months on...hospital stays, nebulizers, antibiotics, steroids, ugh...it was awful. I did every immune-boosting trick in the book for my older two - essential oils, garlic, green smoothies, vitamin c, elderberry syrup, etc. Ugh. I've finally accepted that the best way for kids to build stronger immunity is them getting sick. Now, they've seemed to get that stuff out of the way, and they're much healthier than when they were younger.

Jez, CB, Flueky, Bdb, Gigs, Kitty, anyone else I've missed...hi!!! &#128513; 

I FINALLY watched the movie Tully yesterday, after dying for months to see it...and I have to say, I really enjoyed it. There was a lot of criticism about the movie surrounding the ending (which I won't spoil for anyone), but I thought it was great. I cried for the first 45 minutes of the film, honestly, because I've never seen such a raw and relatable portrayal of motherhood. As a mom of 3, who has recently had her 3rd, and struggled to keep afloat with my older two kids and their needs, I really identified with the main character. If you haven't seen it, I'd highly recommend it. Charlize Theron was quite excellent in it.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie she looks so happy :)

J welcome back! I hope things work out well with the new guy. 

Dobby omg that sounds glorious. Enjoy every moment! You deserve it :)

Also I agree you look amazing to be buzzed. 

Boobs, I'm usually a 36c. I was a 38d to 40d with V. My damn ribcage kept expanding. I got down to a 36b which is what I was in high school. I'm back in a 36c. I've gained 2lbs so far. I suppose it's not horrible gain, but I lost in 1st tri before so it's weird to me. Then again I'm usually starving this pregnancy.


----------



## pacificlove

Honestly I have no idea what size my boobs are anymore. None of my bras fit properly anymore and I refuse to buy any more ATM as I'll be breastfeeding this little one soon enough, so I'll buy a few maternity ones again as the "old" one have worn out. 

J, nice to hear from you. Good luck with the new man, sorry ex is being difficult. How is your situation with your mom these days?

Jez, the snowbirds were amazing. I tried to take pictures and videos but none turned out too well. Haha. I posted some on my Facebook. We got there quite early, but thankfully L played in the ocean until he got hungry then he waited and cuddles with us. Once the planes flew in he actually had a pretty good attention span, only the last few minutes did we have to wonder if we should leave early as he was ready to run around again. The actual show was about 45 minutes! Long for a kid under 2! He had a lot of fun, although thanks to the hazy skies (nearby wildfire) it was sometimes hard to spot them flying in, so we did do a lot of pointing him into the right direction ;)
Because of the airshow, they cancelled our ferry during the airshow, so thanks to the back log we didn't make it home until after 10 pm!! We missed 2 ferries! Make that 2 1/2 hours waiting in lineup to get home. Even though L was super tired, he still behaved really well.

Mw appointment was ok as well. Heard the HB for the first time! L did not like me laying on the exam table and was quite worried for me, my sweet little guy. I also realized that this mw isn't as flexible as my main one. Cant wait to see her in 4 weeks. My next ultrasound is also scheduled for 19 weeks.


----------



## JLM73

Mom is still the regular sh*t stirrer:roll:
She's too old to change so I just avoid her as much as poss when I'm home


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhh ffs i wrote my reply, tapped post & its gone to next thread grr! 

2 wks in the school hols & im ready to murder my 6yr old!!! Id be on wine already if I wasn&#8217;t pg!! 

Awww Wooks she is so adorable, i love her cheeky chubber smile hehe gawjus!! Cue heart eyes emoji


----------



## JLM73

:wacko: Here's a link to the repeat HPTs I did with blood and urine
I'm getn :jo: coulda swore I uploaded it the other night....
I did stick my finger so i used a few blood drops, avoid if squeamish or scroll ahead lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhwp5-JDTPQ


----------



## PurplePear

Hey guys sorry I disappeared for a bit things got crazy with returning to work and ems first birthday party. 

Dobs sounds like your having a great time in Vegas! 

The scans all look great! Congrats on the boys  

So much to read and catch up on hehe


----------



## shaescott

Wooks Charlotte is gorgeous!

It&#8217;s totally crazy that people think you can&#8217;t have kids over 40. Plenty of women do it with no issues. Over 50, that&#8217;s different. My mom would love a baby but she&#8217;s in her early 50s now and she thinks it would be too risky plus she&#8217;s starting menopause, and my dad is fixed so that wouldn&#8217;t work. But over 40, it&#8217;s fine. Sure, it&#8217;s slightly higher risk than normal due to &#8220;advanced maternal age&#8221;, but not so risky you shouldn&#8217;t do it, not even close, especially with modern medicine available. Anyone under 50, I think it&#8217;s totally safe to try to get pregnant. Once you hit 50 definitely talk to a fertility specialist and/or OB/GYN for their expert opinion on whether it&#8217;s safe.

AFM, SO is making me a special dinner tonight. He&#8217;s been planning it for like a week now. He works at a restaurant, and there&#8217;s this steak they serve that he loves. He said he thought I would like it, so he asked his boss (the chef) for the recipe, and he&#8217;s gonna make it for me. He told me to show up to his house at 7 pm, not to eat much ahead of time because it&#8217;s gonna be a big meal, and to &#8220;wear something nice&#8221;. That makes me a little suspicious cuz he never tells me to wear something nice, if we go out to eat we both wear casual clothes and stuff, like the only time we&#8217;ve worn fancy clothes together was at a super fancy restaurant or on the formal nights on the cruise we went on. I&#8217;m honestly wondering if he&#8217;s planning on proposing (I was taking a shower and realized the possibility), but tbh I doubt it lol. We&#8217;re that couple who&#8217;s been together so long that we&#8217;re mentally engaged, and he&#8217;s asked me to marry him casually without a ring, but we&#8217;re not officially engaged. So yeah I&#8217;m wondering if that&#8217;s his intentions, but I&#8217;m not getting my hopes up cuz if I do and he doesn&#8217;t then I&#8217;ll be all disappointed, so I&#8217;m just gonna focus on the yummy food he&#8217;s gonna make me and not worry about it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've read all but I'm way too exhausted (mentally and physically) to reply. Sorry all. 

Got some stuff back about the developmental check for the boys. Both are behind in speach. So I had to attend a class yesterday on how to help them learn. Hopefully it helps. Max (who tested okay and doesn't actually need the autism evaluation) will be getting the autism evaluation because of a family history and because of his tantrums. She said "I wouldn't normally reccomend him but I would never tell a parent no if they said they want their child tested). So I chose to get him tested. She never said that about Michael so I felt like she was trying to say do it without saying it. Plus I'd rather be safe than sorry. I can't imagine how horrible I'd feel if we found out he was mildly autistic in a few years and I chose not to get him tested. 
I also now have to take him to get evaluated by a speech therapist (the one who taught the class) since she reccomend it. I'm just exhausted. I know a few of you moms and been through all this and honestly I know in my heart everything will be fine and I know he's not autisic (or very low on the spectrum) it's just a super exhausting time, more mentally than physically. 

Um moving. Someone asked. Yes, it will be sooo much more affordable. DH will actually make less working there BUT houses are so much cheaper. We'll be able to afford a pretty nice house and lot. 


All moms who EBF- when did your AF show back up? My sister has been breastfeeding her almost 7 month old baby and still hasn't had one. She's in no hurry but she will want to start trying for baby #2 soon. Baby also eats solids 3x a day now if that helps.


----------



## DobbyForever

My friend EBF and her period came back when her kid was like 4 months old. She EBF until her kid was 7/8 months and the kid self weaned

I pumped quite a bit and still missing AF lol gonna jumpstart her in a few weeks


----------



## claireybell

I didnt get a period the whole time i BF Riley, finished at 4 months & then was another 2 months before Period came along.. Nuala was about the same, coupke months after, just depends on the body i guess..


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific will you have to see this midwife again or are you going to see your usual one from now on?

J sorry your mom is still well.... your mom. 

I can't see the pics for some reason.

CB sorry Riley is being a poopy. Hope he gives you a break soon.

Purple welcome back! Totally understand how life can get busy :)

Shae oh I'm excited to hear how your dinner date with SO goes! It sounds special in any case.

I personally don't want to be pregnant at 40+ but I don't think it's too risky at 40. I'd just have a tough time coping and it is a higher risk.

Greenie, well I hope it goes well for the boys. They are what 18 months? Seems early to be worried about speech, but I'm no pediatrician. Better safe though I suppose.

I seem to recall M&S was EBF and got her first pp period around 2 to 3 months. Everyone is so different. I was combi feeding and got mine about 15 weeks pp. 

AFM V had her first day with our part time sitter. It's once a week for now but if she does well and is reliable we will do her 3 days and other sitter 2 days as well as back up. Well if our usual sitter will agree and I think she will. Anyways, V did great and loved the lady's 6 month old girl. It's very reassuring even though I know it'll be different. 

Found out coworkers due date is 2/27 so I'm a little over a week behind her. I told her I wouldn't be suprised if I have a February baby though. 

Not much else exciting to say from me


----------



## Flueky88

Oh wait!!! A girl at work said I was showing. I was like, "umm, it's just bloat. It's too early for a true bump. I'll try to get a pic later and get y'alls opinion.


----------



## gigglebox

Green a friend of mine with twin boys ended up having both in speech. I have mine in speech. Another dormer friend of mine had speech recommended for her boy but didn't take him. Another feiend i have has her boy in speech now (however he is almost totally non verbal). My kid is still behind but coming along so well! His teachers have even commented in it as have my close friends. The other boys have all caught up fine, including the twins. What they all have in common is being first born boys. Many of the moms I've met who have kids with speech delays are first born boys, and most catch up with no issues at all. There is no harm in speech and nothihg scary about it one you get familiar with thw process :) and the kids end up really liking it because to them it's meeting with someone who gives them attention and plays games. It will all be fine :hugs:

Wook omg how cute is she?! I love that she was your missing piece. How's the room sharing going?

J you forgot to warn against your blood splattered tests :rofl: 

Dobs ok i'm jealous now! Ugh a warm bubble bath in a tub that fits my body in it sounds amazing. 

SIL's u/s it tomorrow. I'm dying to know how far along she is! I'm also encouraging her to get a nub shot so Kit get ready :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I can't wait to find out how far along she is. Do you think you'll be like, "told you" or relish your victory humbly?

Hmm I do look like I'm pregnant :haha: I've only gained 2 lbs.
 



Attached Files:







uMMfa6a5-987815713.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## gigglebox

Oh shae was going to say it seems odd to have you dress up for a proposal in private...maybe he's just trying to do something sweet? I feel like you would jave been suspicious prior to now if it was proposal. You seem observant to me :-k Regardless I hope dinner is delicious!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek you're so pretty! I'd say maybe slightly? But I would never guess that if this were the only pic I've ever seen of you. You just look like an average weight to me. 

If she's 12-13 weeks as I suspect I will hold my tongue and she will know who's the baby savvy one around here. *smug face* She gave an announcement to our FIL baby is due in March :roll: yeah ok we'll see tomorrow! I was like grrrrrrrl that's a February baby! Maybe like mid to late February at the latest but still!


----------



## shaescott

Yeah it was just dinner haha, there&#8217;s a reason I didn&#8217;t get my hopes up lol. I&#8217;m actually super oblivious though, my observation skills are terrible, so I never know at this point. But the dinner was nice and we&#8217;re about to go cuddle and stuff, I&#8217;m in the bathroom rn lol. I figured cuz he&#8217;s always complaining he&#8217;s broke it was unlikely. I&#8217;m glad I didn&#8217;t get super hyped thinking it was likely cuz then I&#8217;d be upset lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae it's still super sweet that he did dinner and wanted to be all dressed up :)

Gigs thank you!! I'm a little bigger than average, but not horrible. Even at 5'8" 140lb working out 5 hours a week and doing ww diet I still had a pooch. I think it's my genes. I do hope to get down to 150 or 160 after this baby. I lost my motivation after getting the flu and baby fever :haha: in any case I'm glad it doesn't really look like I have ababy bump.

Oh happy 15 weeks!!

Hehe I think that's the best approach, but it sure is tempting sometimes ;)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yeah it was really nice. I came in and there was a candle lit on the table and music playing and he gave me a glass of wine. Then he gave me cocktail shrimp while he finished cooking, and we had steak with honey bourbon sauce and bacon wrapped scallops. Really fancy and lovely. 

Btw, I don&#8217;t think you look &#8220;bigger than average&#8221;, you look a normal weight at least in that pic, and the bump is in that place where I&#8217;d definitely not say anything cuz it&#8217;s very possible to just be bloat or pooch. Though honestly sometimes I&#8217;m worried things are pooch when people are showing quite a bit, I had an English teacher who I wasn&#8217;t confident she was pregnant until she was 5-6 months and literally said that she was &#8220;waddling over&#8221; at one point. I always worry people are just eating well lol so I don&#8217;t say anything unless it&#8217;s undeniable. But anyway, I think your bump is very small and I wouldn&#8217;t think you were pregnant unless you told me, at which point I would be like &#8220;wait now I see it&#8221; lol

Gigs I bet you&#8217;re right about how far along she is. We&#8217;ll see soon enough I guess.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, looking forward to hearing the news from your sil, haha!

Green, I think you've got some good advice from the moms here. If anything, trust your mom instincts. 

Sorry if I am forgetting anyone else... Ugh, long day for me and I am tired. Our house went on the market today and we have a first showing tomorrow. Wish us luck. Oh and we have scheduled to view a lot Saturday morning.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- sounds like you had a wonderful evening! I'm glad your SO did something nice and special for you. Very sweet. 

Gigs- thanks so much. Really not too worried on the speach front. I've heard so much about twins (and boys) being slower on speach. I'm actually not too worried on any of it. It's more of the unknown and the process of doing it all. I am glad however that my insurance/ doctor takes these things serious. I've heard such horror stories about even getting children evaluations and everyone seems to just be jumping all over this. I couldn't ask for a better experience. The experience is just exhausting lol 

Pl- wow so fast! I knew you guys were planning it. I just didn't realize it was so fast. Good luck!

Flu- you looo amazing!!


----------



## claireybell

How many wks does SIL reckon she is then Gigs? Cant wait for deatils hehe!!

Ahh i need to get dressed up for dinner & book a table somewhere :) glad u had a nice evening Shae, your boyf is very sweet <3

Flueks you have the cutest ickle bump atm, looking very lovely i must say :) 

Nuala at Childminder today, so me & Riley having some quality time together, just having a cooked brekkie at the local pub Lol every good start to the day is in the pub :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Pacific did u get any nub shots with your 12/13wk scan? Habe u had yours yet, cant remember if u have or not? Upload a pic if so haha


----------



## pacificlove

ACb, I don't get another scan until 19 weeks. If there are no complications, we only get 2 ultrasounds in BC. A dating scan (6-9 weeks depending on how fast they can get you in) and then the health check at 19.

Green: when DH and I make a decision, we move fast haha. Now, making a decision on baby names or even pet names; busted!! That takes us months! Actually we had a showing scheduled shortly after the listing went up, at that speed I was surprised. It was barely a 24 hour notice to us. It'll be hard keeping the house clean with a toddler around, so hopefully it sells quickly.

Did I tell you that we are looking at a large piece of land tomorrow? It does come with a few red flags, so we'll have to see. I really like the land size and price, haha but the red flags are probably the reasons for the price.

Shae, your bf is so sweet! He probably just wanted to see you all fancy just because you are nice to look at in fancy clothes too ;) or as my DH likes to say "fancy clothes look better on the floor too" if you know what I am getting at after a fancy dinner :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*GIG*:blush: Yea I did forget the blood drops I missed into the test well made a bit of a mess eek sorry

*Flu* I'd never guess you were preg, you look great!

*Shae* Glad you had a very nice dinner, and weren't disappointed. You 2 are such a cute cpl

*PL* yup, mom is just ...MOM ...from hell :rofl:

Forgot who asked about AF after EBF, but I didn't have mine for the full year I EBF DS

side note WTH is goin on with my temps this round???
I sooo am about to just not temp the rest of this cycle - too erratic!

I'm off to figure how to get into the North end of town to visit my new dude. He got admitted last night - his diabetes was flared up due to dehydration
And total other side note - ex hub WTH...
He is NOT giving up or taking it well that I've said No to reconcile
I took my dogs out last night at 1am, and I sh*t you not - my quiet street is usually so peaceful...then I see a car rolling up slowly...it was HIM!!
WTF??? I don't have a set time for the last outing with the dogs so how the hell did he JUST happen to be on my street ( 40 miles from where he lives, and he was driving for Lyft) 
But seriously! He had to have been skulking around just waiting!
Cuz the nights before I wasn't feeling well and took the dogs out at like 1030p
not the norm range , wth was he gonna do just stake out my house hoping I came out???
I was so weirded out- that and he insisted on trying to kiss me...I'm not amused!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae ahh sounds amazing. I love it when our men are romantic like that :)

Thank you! I don't tend to look my weight, I think it's my height. Haha I know what you mean. I usually wait until it definitely looks like a bump to avoid embarrassment.

Pacific wow that's fast!! I hope you have a quick sale :)

Greenie thank you!! I hope you and the family are feeling better.

CB thank you! I never realized pubs had breakfast. 

Oh I'm same as pacific we only get 2 scans unless we pay "privately" for it. So I get dating at 7 to 8 weeks and anatomy at 18 to 20. I'm thinking we will pay for a late 2nd tri scan.

J thanks!! Maybe wacky temps from stress??

That is seriously creepy of ex hubs. If he continues do you think you should get a restraining order to let him know it's over?

Hope new dude gets better soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm really weird about ex hubs. I'm guessing he's desperate here. Are you still in the divorce process or officially split? Did you get an annulment or have to divorce? Also which dogs do you have now?

Shae that is lovely! Sounds delicious. We're in for two yummmm dinners this weekend; fondue at home tonight (ugh expensive) and tomorrow is a company dinner with hubs' work at my favorite (expensive) restaurant!!! I am SOOOO excited to go eat on their dime!

Pl hmmm definitely don't ignore the red flags. I hope your showing goes well!!!

Afm...the second tri horney has set in :shock: which made for amazing bd last night :blush: but it won't quit! Going on day three of sex dominating my thoughts :dohh:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa Gigs u horny minx :haha: It must be a 2nd Tri thing, I apparently woke up my SO at 5am this morning by .. ahem hand job lol but i was asleep! I had a dream i was trying to get him in the the sack to &#8216;Bone me&#8217; was my choice of words in dream LOL!!! So we had a horny AM romp aswell!! Enjoy the horniness before u get too achey lol


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies! 

Today is the last Friday of our summer vacation. School resumes on Monday morning!:happydance: Brenna (DD2) will be starting preschool, but it's only two days a week for 5 hours. She's going to really enjoy it. Thomas will be a 7th grader and Emma a 3rd grader. 

And then I'm starting all over in 3 months :rofl: 

Flueky- You look great! If I saw you IRL (and didn't already know you on here) I would think you were early on, but you're still in that unknown stage where I wouldn't be brave enough to ask for fear that there wasn't a baby in there after all. :winkwink:

Has anyone heard from Keeps? 

Gig- how far along does your SIL believe she is? I cannot recall.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm texting SIL now. She thought she was 10-11 weeks I believe. If she doesn't respond soon I'm going to blow up her phone :haha:

Omg cb :rofl: that is hilarious!!! No doubt SO didn't mind lol

Des is finishing up his first week of first grade...I think they're technically ungraded there though. Anyway he's made a new friend but unfortunately his mom comes off like a bitch -.- hopefully I'm just reading her wrong as I'd love to set up some play dates for him.


----------



## FutureMrs

Been reading but its been a crazy busy week! I did test with a wondfo today.. nothing really to look at!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## gigglebox

Future what DPO are you now? Hope something pops up soon! 

My SIL's appointment was moved later. Waiting on the results now. But she said she had a pelvic exam and the estimated 12 weeks...then she says, "that aligns with what I predicted"???? What lady???!!! I said "I thought you were thinking you were due in March?" And she said "no, march 3rd was the latest date I calculated." Like wtf??? She made an announcement for our FIL saying due in March! Ok...I am not even going to go back and point out the conversation we already had about this a week or two ago. No point in arguing with crazy.


----------



## gigglebox

For my own satisfaction I looked back and guesstimated she was 9.5 weeks and that was a little over 2.5 weeks ago. So if she's 12-13 weeks that makes me spot on and her stubborn :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol she sounds like a character Gigs. Some people will do anything to be right. I think I&#8217;m 10 DPO bit I&#8217;m only CD 26 and normally have 31 day cycles so I may be a few days off! I had a positive lol on cycle day 16.


----------



## gigglebox

Still time then. Did you get a positive after that or just that day?

So I was right with my FIRST guess of her being closer to 13-14 weeks! I changed my guess when she gave me different information. I don't know her exact GA/EDD but will find out later and will update. 

In the mean time just got mail that the ****hair who rear ended me last year has been delinquent in paying my insurance $500 so now they're coming after me!!! Wtf?! I may have to take her to small claims court but even if I do that they can't make her pay, they can only rule that she needs to pay me. I don't think they can enforce any consequence -.- so miffed right now. Add to that I just got an credit report (we are trying to get a loan for a car) and there are some weird blemishes on there i now have to investigate because I have no idea what they are.

Aggggghhhhhhh wtffff with money right now :cry:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs seems you were right and she&#8217;s stubborn. Crazy about the person not paying for hitting your car. 

Got my IUD out at 2 pm. No pain, just slight pressure for a second. Bleeding has started but it&#8217;s very light. I put in a tampon right after it came out lol. Currently trying out the cup with a pad as backup, I can&#8217;t get the cup to seal on the vaginal walls but it seems it wanted to seal on my cervix so I&#8217;m just gonna let it and see what happens. Just got a text that my birth control prescription is ready at cvs, gonna go pick it up now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ugh I'm so sorry gigs! I hate credit and bills!!! Like hate it. How can the insurance come after you if it was her fault?? Makes no sense. I'd be giving them hell. If she doesn't pay it should go on her credit. You're not her cosigner. You know what I mean jelly bean?

Also, lol about your SIL. I'm totally the same exact way. I'll go out of my way to prove a point to myself that I was right but I would never be confrontational about it or even being it up. It's just satisfaction that I knew I was right lol 

Future- still not seeing anything. You just started ttc again right? 

Bdb- yay for school starting! I'm pretty sure once we move I'll be looking into preschool for the boys, they'll be 2.5 years old. I assume it'll be a part time thing similar to your preschool. I know here it's 2 days a week 4ish hours a day.


----------



## shaescott

Ugh I&#8217;m so annoyed. The doctor said she was gonna call in a 3 month supply for me, and the pharmacy only gave me a 1 month supply. The guy asked if I wanted automatic refill and I panicked and said yes and now I&#8217;m like how the fuck does that help the 3 month issue (which I didn&#8217;t actually mention to the pharmacist cuz I hate being confrontational to workers, I just can&#8217;t do it). I wanted the 3 month because I&#8217;m gonna be at college and I won&#8217;t have time to drive home every month just to get my birth control like wtf is that. I&#8217;m probably overreacting but I&#8217;m really pissed cuz idk who f*cked up but their mistake is gonna make my life way more difficult ugh


----------



## claireybell

Probs the Drs hash up Shae as Pharmacists only prescribe what Drs issue on the script, just give ye Dr a quick call, sometimes its there mistake by just clicking the wrong item.. try not to stress :) i would just let ye bod do a normal bleed out with pads/tampons, i wouldn&#8217;t of thought your af would of started straight away though after the iud removal, fx it just spotting hun

So your SIL Gigs is she saying she saud she was more along now than what she said? I hope u get to say &#8220;told u so&#8221; Lol! Sorry about credit report crap, i hate stuff like that half the time its stupid stuff from yeeeeears ago that was eventually settled but just caused a black mark pffft!! Hope it gets sorted, u have plenty of time before new bub arrives to sort transport, is there a tel number to call to sort the credit stuff out? 

Nualas 2nd Birthday tomorrow <3 we&#8217;re all going to the Zoo hehe im excited, its been over 10yrs since i last went, il try n snap some cute pics :)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, lol at your sil! How silly!! As for insurance, WTH! How does that come back to you?

Shae, you'll just have to go monthly to get your box. No biggie, but should be easy enough to change. 

Oh, DH and I are signing for a new car ATM. When we left the hospital with baby L we learned that his baby carrier didn't fit behind the driver seat when DH is driving. With 1 baby that's easy, he goes behind passenger. But baby #2! So we are trading in the Civic for a CR-V Honda. Should have enough room for our pooch in the back too. My dog hasn't had to ride in the trunk for 6 years! Haha. He's used to driving in the cabin of my truck. 

J, so weird about ex. Stalker tendencies?? Have you confronted him about it yet? 
As for mom trouble, I have learned they don't change and with age get worse. Hopefully that isn't a bad sign for all of us :haha: sorry!


----------



## shaescott

UPDATE: It wasn&#8217;t the doctor. I found a message on the prescription tags that said:
&#8220;The quantity dispensed on this prescription was modified from the quantity prescribed due to prescription insurance requirements&#8221;.

So she prescribed a 3 month supply, but for some weird insurance reason they wouldn&#8217;t give it to me. The reason I&#8217;m concerned is that I&#8217;ll have to switch the prescription to a pharmacy near my college during the school year, but when they have holidays where I have to go home, if the holiday is the same time I would get my prescription, what am I supposed to do? I can&#8217;t just keep switching back and forth between pharmacies every month, that&#8217;s so impractical. I&#8217;m quite confused, because according to my insurance website, oral contraceptives are eligible for 90-day supplies. Maybe it&#8217;s because they haven&#8217;t actually approved the prescription yet? Idk, but it&#8217;s annoying. I tried to ask my mom questions about it since she has experience with this stuff considering she prescribes meds, and she basically said it&#8217;d be fine and she&#8217;s at dinner so she&#8217;s gonna ignore me now. Like thanks a lot. I get that she&#8217;s at dinner, and I wouldn&#8217;t normally care, but I&#8217;m stressed out and my hormones just changed massively and agh. 

CB I bet pharmacies never change quantities in the UK because private insurance isn&#8217;t a thing and there&#8217;s no insurance requirement crap. I understand the benefits of private insurance, but personally I&#8217;d much prefer the kind of insurance they use in the UK or Canada. But alas, I live in the US, so I&#8217;m stuck with this. 

Can ya tell that I stress out easily? Yesterday I spent an hour doing my nails and getting them to dry only to have them ruined when I zipped up my shorts and I almost cried. I was running late for the dinner and then had to take off all my nail polish all of a sudden cuz it looked awful. I used topcoat that was supposed to make it all dry in under 5 minutes and I gave them 10 for the topcoat to dry (after 15 minutes each for the bottom coats) and it still happened so I was mad as hell. Maybe it&#8217;s PMS, maybe I&#8217;m just a wimp who can&#8217;t handle life. Maybe both.


----------



## kittykat7210

Wow shae, I&#8217;d be pissed off as hell! The minimum I&#8217;ve ever gotten in the uk was 3 months, I used to be able to get a years supply if I wanted (both my mum and sister get 1 years supply) but I hate the pill so don&#8217;t take it!


----------



## Jezika

Shae I get so stressed out by things like that too! Even minor things can sometimes enrage me and make me want to cry if Im hormonal. I have no advice except whatever it is youre stressing about will pass. Can you call your insurance company and ask?

PL glad L enjoyed the snowbirds. Thats impressive that he stayed focused and in one place for so long too. 

Gigs youre a bigger person than I... Id have found any excuse to rub SILs face in it, even if it involved being up front about my pettiness (I know this is totally petty but I want to bask in having been right all along when I said theres no way you couldve been X weeks like you said when you first tested).

CB happy birthday to Nuala! I bet shell love the zoo, and Im sure you will too after so long.

J I kinda feel sorry for ex hubs but ya... hell-to-the-no on reconciling.

Wooks I forgot to say what a sweetheart Charlotte is. They grow so fast dont they. I feel like she looks like you from photos you shared ages ago.

AFM its mt bffs wedding tomorrow and Im giving a speech. It largely consists of making jokes about the bride and I hope it wont be too much. British humour sometimes doesnt come off well with a Canadian crowd and Im not sure what the speech etiquette is over here but Im gojbf to give it a shot anyway. In the UK you basically get completed defamed in a speech, at least if youre the groom. Tilly is also a flower girl, which should be interesting because Im 99% sure she will not willingly walk down the aisle (most likely hide and cling to me) and will not wear the flower crown or hold the mini bouquet. Luckily my friend doesnt mind either way.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh have a lovely day Jez, im sure she&#8217;ll love the speech & you&#8217;ll pull it off great! & Tilly will be fab! Tbh when very little ones refuse to cooperate sometimes at big events, it makes the day more entertaining, she&#8217;ll love the attention :) 

Thats stinky about the Pill 1 month thing & insurance Shae! I second Kit, i used a yrs supply aswell but gad to pop in every 6 months for a bp check & that was it.. 

Uhh i cant do nail polish anymore for that reason, it drives me nuts! You wanna get yeself a uv lamp & shellac/gel polish, cure it & bam dry nails instantly & lasts a couple wks & doesn&#8217;t chip, its the best thing i ever purchased, dont use it all the time but i love it, u need to soak off the Polish with warmed up Acetone but other than that, cant fault it!


----------



## claireybell

Heres my collage pic of Nuala for her birthday today, Marwell Zoo opens at 10am so well get there anytime after hehe :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1040793&stc=1&d=1533971561
 



Attached Files:







3C43ACA7-E260-4AFD-9B15-6A10A2CAE6C6.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## shaescott

Turns out my insurance has a 90 day program but it&#8217;s only at participating retailers, and not a single pharmacy within 20 miles of my town, the nearest city, OR my college have that program. So my only option is mail order if I want a 3 month supply, OR paying $15 a month for a 3 month supply from Nurx, which can get you bcp without insurance involved. 

Jez, I&#8217;m sure the speech will be hilarious. As long as the bride isn&#8217;t upset, that&#8217;s what matters. If you&#8217;re concerned how she&#8217;ll react, you can always ask her about the type of jokes and stuff. 

CB happy birthday to Nuala! Totally missed that. When I get manicures I always get shellac but it&#8217;s so expensive that I&#8217;ve had less than 5 in my life probably. Maybe I&#8217;ll have to invest in the uv light and polish to do it at home. I&#8217;ll have to see how much it is. 

Wooks I agree with Jez that Charlotte totally looks like you.


----------



## gigglebox

Happy birthday Nuala!!! Aww y'all are going to have so mich fun. What kid doesn't like the zoo???

Jez I say go for it. I gave a speech at my bro's wedding and it had a lot to so with me trying to hook him up with other women :rofl: end point being he did the job on his own just fine, made a great choice, blah blah blah. It was well received. The best speech ever was our best man to hubs. Everyone was laughing their asses off and there was no roasting, just an epic tale of a childhood adventure. I'm going to have to put that thing on youtube. 

Shae sorry about the nails. Basically I am mostly unbothered by thing like tgat, UNLESS i'm in a time crunch. Then I get crazy and enraged.

SIL update...she is 14 weeks today!!! I got in a few "i KNEW you were futher along" comments that she ignored/didn't respond to but then I left it alone. Sometimes I think when I talk I'm really bad at explaining thing or she just doesn't get what I'm saying at all. I was trying to explain how she measures behind her last pregnancy by a week because she ovulated in week 3 instead of week 2 and she just didn't understand. She just said "yeah but they moved my date back"...like i know, that's what i told you they'd do, say he's measuring a week behind..."but he was a week smaller than my original due date" :dohh: ok lady i'm done.

Anyway the nurse got NO good pics! No nub shot at all! But SIL still thinks it's a boy. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs omg she sounds like a know it all and won't listen to anything. I hope she's wrong about gender for some reason. I'm feeling contrary today.

I can't believe they are going after you. I wouldnt pay. If they continue maybe see a lawyer??

Shae DH can only get monthly rx. It's a bit annoying, but worse things I suppose. I've encouraged him to do mail order as then he can do 3 month and I think it's cheaper. For you, I vote having it sent to your college town pharmacy for a 3 month supply. Only 4 stops a year and you'll most likely be there anyways.

Sorry about your nails. I hate ruining them after just doing them. I'm also notorious for chipping my polish off so I rarely get them done.

CB hope you all enjoy the zoo. A very happy birthday to Nuala!

Jez I'd say do what you want. I think it'll be great. Hope her wedding goes smoothly :)

Pacific do you have the cr-v now?? Car shopping is fun..... minus the whole financing part and monthly payments. 


I'm sorry, I've read but just don't have the energy to go and respond to everyone. I do read though. I slept poorly Thursday and passed out at 8 p.m. got up at 6 a.m. I'm fixing to take a nap too. 

I'll try to do better over the weekend.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky we are picking up the new car early next week. Financing should be alright, DH knows the sales manager well, so we are getting a pretty good deal, we are actually reducing our monthly payments by a significant amount. 

Cb, happy birthday to your little girl! The zoo sounds like so much fun!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it sounds like she&#8217;s one of those people who just knows nothing about pregnancy. Though honestly, it sounds like you explained it well, it&#8217;s not complicated, so she might just be a few fries short of a happy meal :shrug: 

Flueks none of the pharmacies near my college do the 3-month supply thing with my insurance. :shrug: I&#8217;ll probably mail order it for 3-month packs. I can come home every 3 months, no biggie. Sorry your sleep has been crap. 

AFM, (TMI Warning) I brought my little sister to get sushi last night, and had a bunch of leftovers. I ate them at 9:30 am or so, thinking they&#8217;re still good cuz it&#8217;s only overnight, they were in the fridge of course. And then I took my depression pills, which I&#8217;d forgotten for 1-2 weeks straight before then, the full dose, with orange juice and went to the store to get some Arizona iced teas. After I ate the sushi I felt a bit bleh, and after I took my pills I felt even more bleh, and when I got home I was super nauseous and took a nausea pill. I sat up in bed for about half an hour and eventually accepted that the medicine wasn&#8217;t working and I needed to puke. So I went to the bathroom and puked, and it came up my nose too because why the fuck not apparently, and now I feel much better. Not great, but I don&#8217;t feel like I&#8217;m imminently going to puke rice out my nose anymore. 

I don&#8217;t think it was the birth control honestly, I think it was the sushi or the depression pills or everything combined. My depression pills haven&#8217;t ever made me puke before, but they&#8217;ve given me awful nausea before, and if the sushi was bad plus the pills irritated my stomach, it sounds like a perfect combo for vomiting. My mom thinks it might&#8217;ve been everything combined, it&#8217;s possible I can&#8217;t handle the pill but it was over 12 hours after I took it that I puked, so it&#8217;s less likely. She says the pill should have broken down and absorbed by now so I don&#8217;t have to worry about it being like I didn&#8217;t take it (cuz if you puke up the pill it didn&#8217;t get the chance to release the hormones) but of course I still have to wait 6 more days before having sex without a condom.


----------



## Jezika

Shae sorry about the puking. I would haaaate that. Speaking puking, our cat pukes a lot and so Im often telling Tilly that he did it and not to touch it, but I dont want her to learn the word puke so I always say vomiting. So now I have a child who goes around declaring that Sessy (our cat) voh-ih-tid anytime she sees a wet patch on the floor. Too cute.

Cant you authorize your mum to pick up your pills and mail them to you each month? Or I guess thats also a hassle.

Gigs! 14 weeks! Oh the satisfaction! I think youre right that a lot of laypeople are pretty oblivious even to preg info we think is pretty simple. Coz I have two close friends who are currently preg, we talk a lot about it on our friend thread, and our friend whos in med school said shes amazed by how much I know and that its like OB kinda level stuff. But its the kind of stuff all of us in these boards know.

Also, were there any embarrassing or funny stories in the best man speech? I basically poke fun at the fact that shes a huge talker, mention her funny Romanian sayings, her abrupt departures, and how disturbingly close we are as friends. The rest is all gooey with some jokes thrown in. The talking thing features throughout though, including at the end when I say I better stop because I dont want to eat into her one-hour speech. Hehehe.

Flueks hope you get to catch up with sleep. Im sure soon youll get a lot more energy back.

PL way to go on brand new car AND cheaper payments

CB thats a cute collage! Its been aaaaages since Ive been to Marwell Zoo, maybe 20 years. Keen to hear how it was.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, re: gel/shellac I do think an at-home kit is a good investment if you have a tough time with normal nail polish. I got one years ago from Sephora and I had lots of fun with it until I got really bad hand eczema (unrelated... I hope) and had to stop using it because acetone is terrrrrrible for eczema.

But acetone shouldnt be used during pregnancy apparently, plus Im not sure how I feel about the chemicals in the gel. They (and normal nail polish) are full of a bunch of crap thats been shown to disrupt hormones, potentially cause cancer etc., and goodness knows what else. For very special occasions (like today) I use a base coat from Whole Foods thats supposed to be free of the big five harmful chemicals and then (when dry) put gel on top so at least the first layer thats touching my nail isnt so bad but I still get the ultra glossy look that dries instantly. Then I peel it off when its ready to come off so that I avoid acetone. It doesnt damage the nail so much since the base coat is not gel. But idk... some people think the polishes that are supposed be free of the bad chemicals may contain just as bad chemicals whose ill effects are so far unknown, so who knows. I swear everything in the world is apparently bad.


----------



## shaescott

Jez she&#8217;s already authorized for it but the pills have to be kept between 65 and 77 degrees F so if it&#8217;s too hot or cold in the facilities and transportation, they&#8217;ll get messed up. Sorry about the eczema stuff.


----------



## gigglebox

Who knows Jez, in five uears those chemicals will be known for staving off cancer, ha! The research seems to change almost annually. 

The speech was mostly a story of this time when they were kids and hubs threw a rock at a bird to scare it (i think it was a duck) and accidentally hit and killed it. But friend re-told it like it was an epic monstrous beast that hibs defended them from, not unlike a hero slaying a dragon. I can't do it justice but every last guessing was rolling, some crying laughy tears. He had great delivery. i guess. Then my MOH steps up and was just quiet then says "well I don't know how the hell i'm gonna follow up that." :haha: hers was pretty mushy, then just about how hubs and i are two loners that found each other. Pretty accurate.

Shae sounds like it was taking a full does of anti depressants after being off them for so long. Sorry your sushi was wasted.


----------



## claireybell

I think its probs more the uv lamp that would be a cancer causing thing with re to shellac & science research, i probs do mine maybe once or twice rvery couple months.. i think the fumes if Acetone are bad when pg esp if not a ventilated area, i always sit near my back door as its stinky lol

Ohhh she had a lovely day at the Zoo thankyou & thanku girls for the happy bday greetings :) we saw quite a few animals, riley was amazed at the Rhinos & the Giraffes, i love them, theyre so elegant strolling about but maaan they have long tongues:haha: i have a pic of them with their faces in the Meercat board haha il upload. Rileys face cracks me up! 

Jez, i havent been there in over 10yrs either, i know the Lion isnt there anymore, I remember that from a school trip, but we saw tigers, Zebras & allsorts :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1040853&stc=1&d=1534024649
 



Attached Files:







48A4BA9F-7B10-4A73-863B-01CD82357296.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific that's great it'll be cheaper. Send a pic when you get it.

Shae sorry I misunderstood. 

Oh that sucks about getting sick. If it was that much later after taking the pill I think it's absorbed and didn't cause it. I'd say it's a combo of things. Regardless hope you are done being sick.

Jez hillarious about tilly and vomitting. 

Oh thanks! I'm sure I will it just feels like forever at the moment.

Gigs love the moh response:rofl:

CB haha love the oic and glad you all had a great time :)


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, that's a cute word, all things considered ;) haha L is picking up some 3 syllable words as well, but only chooses to say the middle portion. Chocolate is "cola" for example. 

Shae, yeah I'd agree. Probably a combination of food and the med. Fx it isn't food poison, how are you feeling now?

Flueky, I'll post a picture next week ;)

We just told my parents. L was parading around in a new t-shirt that says " best big brother". It took my parents surprisingly long to notice, but the news was well received.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks no no, don&#8217;t apologize. 

Jez so cute about the vomiting word thing with Tilly. 

My brain is broken and I can&#8217;t remember anything else crap. 

I&#8217;ve been feeling crappy all day, but much better than before I puked. Now I just am tired and headachey and bleh. My head feels heavy. Probably cuz I puked up my breakfast and haven&#8217;t eaten since.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae go eat! 

Cb omg that picture is so precious, especially Riley in his glasses! 

Ugh having a rough time lately...it occurred to me that I'm still having trouble recognizing I'm pregnant. Logically I know I am but mentally I just feel like I'm getting fat and out of shape despite my efforts to get extra exercise. I am wondering if I'll finally feel different when I start feeling baby move...? Maybe i'm just not feeling ready for another infant so soon...? Idk. I also found myself


----------



## gigglebox

Shae go eat! 

Cb omg that picture is so precious, especially Riley in his glasses! 

Ugh having a rough time lately...it occurred to me that I'm still having trouble recognizing I'm pregnant. Logically I know I am but mentally I just feel like I'm getting fat and out of shape despite my efforts to get extra exercise. I am wondering if I'll finally feel different when I start feeling baby move...? Maybe i'm just not feeling ready for another infant so soon...? Idk. I also found myself jealous and upset when someone on another thread announced her baby is a girl so I'm obviously having bigger issues there than I realized. 

For these reasons I'm thinking about getting that extra ultrasound. Might help me see him again now knowing it's a boy...maybe help me bond. Idk.


----------



## claireybell

Shae i hope you feel alot better today, i hate being properly sick its the worse :( big hugs hunni

Haha thankyou, they loved being a Meercat for a few mins, Rileys faces never cease to amuse me lol

Ah Gigs u should def get the other ultrasound, if not for definite confirmation but for you aswell to bond with baby abit more esp if its 100% Boy :hugs: & if it is, you&#8217;ll adjust to it, i know its easy me say that as i have a Girl, i found looking at Rileys baby pics get me all gooey, hugs my lovely xx & you coming up to your 16th week so a scan wont be long to wait hopefully <3


----------



## claireybell

Haha Pacific some dont take the hint when its right there in front of them lol so glad the parent reveal went well, i bet they cant wait :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I&#8217;m sorry your struggling, if I&#8217;m honest I think I&#8217;d be the same in your situation! I&#8217;d see if you can get another scan, but maybe wait a few weeks and get a 3D bonding one? (Don&#8217;t know if they do those where you are) 

Shae I&#8217;m sorry you vomited, if I remember correctly the pill only shouldn&#8217;t count if the vomiting is within 4 hours so I think you&#8217;ll definitely be fine with 12 hours!! 

I&#8217;m getting a little worried about a vanishing twin, my symptoms have knocked off a bit and they haven&#8217;t even been that bad this time! My belly is still huge but I feel less nauseous :shrug: I don&#8217;t know how I&#8217;d handle a vanishing twin, I&#8217;ve got so used to saying &#8216;them&#8217; I just don&#8217;t know! I just want the 28th to come round already :brat: I&#8217;ve just got this sinking feeling! I don&#8217;t know if the stress with the house and going back to work is affecting my feelings towards the pregnancy or something but it&#8217;s awful


----------



## PurplePear

Giggs-sorry to hear about how you are feeling I agree with Kitty a 3d ultrasound is a great idea  

CB happy belated birthday to your daughter! Your Zoo pics look like you had a blast!

Kitty keep thinking positive that the twins are both snuggled in. Fx that your scan showed them both in their and healthy!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit :hugs: I don't know a single woman who hasn't thought the worst about their pregnancy. I'm sure all is fine, I'd wager your symptoms are just waxing and waning as you approach 2nd tri. Totally normal.

My dr does the 3d ones for free so i'll ask at my 22 weeks scan.


----------



## claireybell

Kit plus, your approaching the 12wk mark so your symptoms are ptobs subsiding slightly, my sickness eased off massively by 10wks.. im sure both bubs are perfectly fine in there <3 what dates your 12wk scan hun?


----------



## nyxnw

Gigs the first week I found out this baby was girl I was so moody and jealous too! I have a son and wanted to be an all boy mom soooo bad. I just remind myself she is obviously what I needed or else she would be a he and now am looking for to what I&#8217;m going to learn from this adventure. Hugs!!


----------



## claireybell

Thats such a lovely way to look at it & very true i bet :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys, means a lot &#10084;&#65039; It&#8217;s on the 28th of August! So far away!! A week after eves first birthday!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific glad it was well received. I thought it was going to take them awhile to notice Vs but it was immediate.

Shae you feeling better now? Sounds like you got a bit dehydrated.

Gigs I'm sorry you are having trouble "feeling" pregnant. It sounds like you are grieving that "lost" daughter. I think another ultrasound to confirm gender and help you bond is a good idea. I know you love this baby boy, but I will also grieve not having a son. 

Could you go look at cute boy outfits?? 

Kitty I'm sorry you have that fear. As far as diminishing symptoms. Mine are and I believe the placenta is taking over some of the hormone production. Not that my symptoms were horrible to begin with. 

A little over 2 weeks til you see your babies :) and I can't believe E is turning 1. Any special party plans?



AFM well I'm really debating about paying for ultrasound combo package at my ob office. We are going to get 1 in late 2nd/early3rd and that's $100. I could get combo of 12 week, early gender/16 week, and 26 to 32week scans for $250. 

It's something I can never get back and it's only $150 more. I'm leaning towards doing it at the moment.

DH and I heard the heartbeat on my doppler last night so that's what made me think about all that. Alright, I hope you all have a happy week :)


----------



## claireybell

kittykat7210 said:


> Thanks guys, means a lot &#10084;&#65039; Its on the 28th of August! So far away!! A week after eves first birthday!

Ahhh yes i do remember u saying this date as my besties birthday & her 20wk scan :)

Excited for u both hehe X


----------



## claireybell

Any party plans for Evies 1st Birthday? 

Aww yay for hb on Doppler Flueks :) its a lovely comforting sound <3 

Flueks will ube finding out the sex or are u a team Yellow gal? I cant remember if u found out last time or not :-/


----------



## Flueky88

CB yes it is. Feel pretty confident hearing a heartbeat at 10 weeks that things will go swimmingly. Well at least til 3rd tri. 

I'm definitely not team yellow gal. Kudos to those that are. I enjoy gender specific clothes and love to plan so team yellow isn't for me. Maybe if this one's a boy and we have a 3rd then I might. My intuition is boy this time.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I&#8217;m sure both your little Ferrero Rochers are fine in there. <3

Flueks yes, I feel better today. Haven&#8217;t eaten yet though, whoops. I would go for the package if you can afford the extra $150.


----------



## shaescott

Aaaand now I feel crappy again. I had a bowl of tuna salad and then did the dishes, and while loading the dishwasher my head started hurting and I started feeling like I was gonna fall asleep. Ate some Oreos (maybe low blood sugar?) and drank some water (dehydration?) and no change, so now I&#8217;m lying down. Honestly I haven&#8217;t been very hungry the past 2 days, like I know I need to eat but nothing is appealing. 

Also the bleeding actually stopped the same day the IUD came out, I wore a tampon overnight Friday-Saturday and nothing, and nothing since then. Maybe it stopped because I took the pill, maybe it would&#8217;ve been that way anyway. 

I had terrible insomnia last night along with my migraine. I just felt wide awake, even though I didn&#8217;t nap that day at all. Had to put sleep music on, still tossed and turned for ages. I also couldn&#8217;t listen to any piano music with high notes cuz it seemed so sharp with my migraine, they had to be super soft or lower notes. It made most of the sleep music I found unusable. Ugh. 

I&#8217;m wondering if the headaches and stuff is from the pill, especially since it&#8217;s known to cause headaches. But everything says that side effects are normal the first 1-3 months and they should go away. I&#8217;m just worried that they won&#8217;t go away and I&#8217;ll have suffered the initial period only to find out that it wasn&#8217;t gonna end.


----------



## kittykat7210

No party unfortunately, we have no spare money anymore! It&#8217;s all going to the twins and the house!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek was your intuition in gender right last time? Boys are lovely but same sex siblings really do have a special bond.

I will maybe look at some boy pitfits but we are strapped for money and already have plenty of boy clothes. Maybe that's also part of the issue? Last time I got to do the clothes thing, and plan his nursery, etc. This time there's nothing special to do to prepare for another boy's arrival. He'll be getting all the hand-me-downs and sharing a room with Lev.

Kit something small is totally appropriate for the first bday. Big parties are more for the parents I think...at least ours was :haha: how has your SO warmed up to the idea of pregnancy/twins? Can you speak openly about it now?


----------



## claireybell

Absolutely, although big partys are sometimes lotsa fun for their first birthday, its stressful & can be expensive, just have a few balloons, could always make a Cake or ask a talented family member - mine would be my younger sister, shes great at Baking :) 

Although we took Nuala to the Zoo for her birthday, if we had made a picnic to take it wouldve been lots cheaper, we only entry for me, SO & Riley, less than £50 total! we actually only buyed her a really cool Monkey from the gift shop for her gift, didnt even get her a Card lol but she had so much from everyone else.. if u are feeling it, dont feel any bad feelings about not really doing much or buying Evie anything, she wont remember hun :)

Shae did u start taking your combi Pill the same day as iud removal? If so, it could be an overload of hormones from both, did u not have to wait until the first day of the period officially starting before taking Pill so the iud hormones tail off abit? Sorry your still feeling under the weather, coincidently it could always be a Virus u have..


----------



## claireybell

Jez, i just had a quick mooch on Instagram this morning & the pics upliaded from the Besties wedding are simply lovely, everyone looks beautiful <3 hope Tilly was ok with being flower girl & the speech went well for you :)


----------



## shaescott

CB yes, I took the first pill 6 hours after the IUD was removed. The doctor said to start it the same day (or next morning if doing morning doses) cuz fertility returns immediately upon removal (in theory). My mom says I have a bunch of swollen lymph nodes on my neck as well as symptoms of esophageal inflammation aka esophagitis (caused by the vomiting she thinks). My throat feels like it&#8217;s trying to cut off my air supply, tight and swollen, and I get occasional achey or sharp pain in my chest. I&#8217;ve never had any esophageal issues after throwing up before, but she says that estrogen can make you more prone to that kind of stuff. So my esophagus is angry and I&#8217;m apparently fighting off some kind of infection. I also have insomnia and now the normal sleep schedule I&#8217;ve had the past 2 weeks has been destroyed.


----------



## bdb84

Gig- Re: insurance. If you take her to small claims and she DOESN'T pay you, her license will be suspended. It happened to an old friend of mine years back. She got into a minor accident and didn't have insurance coverage at the time. (She thought she was on her parents' plan but apparently her mom only had her vehicle insured but didn't include her daughter as an insured driver, so insurance refused to cover it.) The other driver sued her and since she kept blowing off the payments, her license was eventually suspended. 

Cb- Happy belated bday to Nuala! :kiss:

Today is the first day back to school for my older two. Brenna starts tomorrow but it's only for two days a week. It's so quiet in this house!


----------



## claireybell

Aww thanku Bdb :) 

Quite jel that your kids have gone back to school, its only been couple of wks & Rileys a pain in the tooshy lol! Only just over 3 wks left ahh :haha: 

Shae fx your virus will shift quickly hun, im sure your sleep pattern will resume to normal as soon as your feeling lots better :hugs:


----------



## FutureMrs

Just popping into say AF arrived today! Wasn&#8217;t our month I suppose!


----------



## DobbyForever

Bdb good quiet or you miss them quiet or both lol

Shae that&#8217;s interesting they didn&#8217;t start you before. I hear it takes 1-2 weeks for the pull to become effective/they usually want a full month and I read usually they start you a week before removal. But more importantly I hope you feel better!

Gigs that is hard I think the shopping and nesting is a big part of bonding. I have seen some parents make a sub divide of the room and dedicate an area to the newborn and decorate that.

Fluek I vote go for the package! Like you said this time won&#8217;t come around again 

Kit you can have a low key potluck party. The decor and fanciful junk is for the parents. People just want to celebrate her and hang with you. I would totally bring food and presents, esp if I knew you had twins and were trying to save money/even if you weren&#8217;t everyone loves a pot luck and with google sheets so easy to do a sign up


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry future fxed for this cycle

Afm sick and avoiding my classroom


----------



## shaescott

Future aw I&#8217;m sorry this wasn&#8217;t your month. Fx&#8217;d for this new cycle!

CB I feel a lot like how parents do, wanting their kids to go back to school because less stress. I can&#8217;t wait to get back to college and away from the stress my parents cause lol. This summer has been driving me mad. School has its own stresses, but at least I&#8217;m mostly in control of my environment. Sorry Riley is being a tooshy haha, what&#8217;s he been doing?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs everywhere I&#8217;ve read has said 7 days, and my doctor said to wait 7 days before sex without condoms as well. The info that came with the pills said to start the same day as IUD removal and wait 7 days as well. Hopefully 7 days is enough haha, SO and I are ready to jump back into it :sex: :haha: 
I hope you feel better as well!


----------



## claireybell

Yeah the 7 day rule stands here with the combi pill aswell unless using confoms and/or you start the pill on day of your period so your technically covered straight away.. uhh Rileys just mainly bored but hes also being very cheeky, talking back with attitude if I ask him to do anything like take your Toys upstairs, stop annoying your sister etc.. usualy shit really but when its term time its only mainly wknds & not all week Lol! Usually i destress with my glass of wine but thats a no no atm, not long left haha

Oh Dobs get well soon aswell my lovely, big hugs


----------



## claireybell

This baby keeps kicking or punching my bowels & it feels like i need to keep chuffing :haha: lil chimp!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs what are you sick with? Hope it passes quickly.

I'm chikdren dodging myself as both boys have colds -.- it's inevitable I'll get it but hopefully I surprise myself.

That's a thought, decorating part of the room. Alternatively I may just modify the decor, like add some cacti around the place and change the paintings. 

Cb hope it's at least reassuring to feel the constant movement! I am starting to feel slight nudges (I think) but not 100% sure. I think I'll feel better when I can feel them undoubtedly.

Kit how many rooms does the new house have? Were you able to sort everything out with the money?


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Dobs what are you sick with? Hope it passes quickly.
> 
> I'm chikdren dodging myself as both boys have colds -.- it's inevitable I'll get it but hopefully I surprise myself.
> 
> That's a thought, decorating part of the room. Alternatively I may just modify the decor, like add some cacti around the place and change the paintings.
> 
> Cb hope it's at least reassuring to feel the constant movement! I am starting to feel slight nudges (I think) but not 100% sure. I think I'll feel better when I can feel them undoubtedly.
> 
> Kit how many rooms does the new house have? Were you able to sort everything out with the money?

New place is only 4 rooms (we were hoping to have a spare room) it&#8217;s cool, the twins will be with us for a bit then they can share whilst we move again. Money is tight but we&#8217;ll get by, I go back to work soon so that will be a big boost in income! Party is a no go, it&#8217;s too stressful! I need peace in all honesty, my family are coming to visit on that weekend, might do something really small for eves but I am not organising anything proper! 


Hope you don&#8217;t get sick gigs, pregnancy and illness are awful!!

Shae that honestly sounds awful!!! I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry you are having issues with the pill. My main thing going on or coming off is it messes with my emotions where I'm a total B!+$&.

Sorry you are fighting an infection during this too. Maybe afterwards you can get back on your sleep schedule.

Gigs my initial intuition with V was girl. I had a boy dream in late first tri and it made me chsnge my mind. So I still say I was right because I had that strong feeling initially.

Ah, I suppose that's true aboit being a lot of hand me downs. Same here if it's another girl. Well, of it's a boy we will probably get a lot of hand me downs from my nephews.

Hope you manage to skip the sickness. I only got a gi virus when pregnant with V. It was miserable but it was only a day. I dread getting a cold or the flu while pregnant.
Bdb enjoy the peace and quiet :)

CB happy 22 weeks.

Sorry Riley is being cheeky. 

What is chuffing? 

Future sorry AF arrived. Fx for this cycle :)

Dobby sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better soon. Are you back to school already? I thought you started later. 


AFM I've decided just to do the one scan instead of the combo. I have no idea how much my makeena injections will cost and if I can afford them they should be my priority. I can't say I'm 100% happy with my decision but it's the right one.

Ugh, something messed my stomach up. Bad nausea last night, diarrhea this morning. Just ready for bed. I think I'll nap until David gets home.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and kitty nothing wrong with skipping the party. You can just have a small day with DH and e :)
Also, it is much more peaceful than inviting multiple people.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Can't believe it's mid-august and school is starting back up. Congrats and good luck to all the moms of kids going back and of course the teachers! And good luck to you too shae with school, although I assume you won't start right away. 

Kit- 4 rooms is loads! We don't plan on separating the twins for a long time. Probably until they're closer to 8/10 years old. They can't sleep with only one in their room. 

Speaking of rooms, how do older kids deal with sharing with a baby? Totally not against it and I know people do it every day I just can't imagine it. Doesn't the baby wake the older kid? Tell me your experience.


----------



## kittykat7210

mrs.green2015 said:


> Can't believe it's mid-august and school is starting back up. Congrats and good luck to all the moms of kids going back and of course the teachers! And good luck to you too shae with school, although I assume you won't start right away.
> 
> Kit- 4 rooms is loads! We don't plan on separating the twins for a long time. Probably until they're closer to 8/10 years old. They can't sleep with only one in their room.
> 
> Speaking of rooms, how do older kids deal with sharing with a baby? Totally not against it and I know people do it every day I just can't imagine it. Doesn't the baby wake the older kid? Tell me your experience.

We thought so too :rofl: ! We almost went for one of the 3 beds with slightly bigger rooms but in the end we felt it was worth it for the spare bed for when my family come to stay. I had never thought about the twins not wanting to be seperate, maybe it will be fine for a good few years yet then! I hope so! 

How are you getting on green?


----------



## gigglebox

4 rooms is plenty! That's what we had growing up--me in my room, parents in the master, 2 bros shared, then one left for guests. I think they were maybe just hitting puberty when one bro finally moved into the spare room. Why are you thinking of moving again already?

PL any news on the property viewing or on how your home viewing went?


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I honestly thought my that my mom in particular would just ignore the t-shirt. A few weeks ago she has asked me if I was pregnant and I just avoided the answer. And when she said: "DAUGHTER, don't lie to me!!" I let L drag me away. My mom was pissed!!! Because I never answered her, but I never lied! 
It still took them a long time to notice, and I wasn't about to point it out! Haha

Gigs, yes we did view the property. We quite like it too. Now we just have to figure out the red flags and we are doing our homework. Long story short: more then half of the land needs to be put into grape growing which is expensive and labor intensive within 1 year of purchase. We have started talking to other grape growers to see if it actually is feasible for us to do. And then of course finance is another story. It's an avenue we are exploring, but we are also looking at other options. 
On the other hand, this amount of land for that price is unheard of in our area and a total bargain! 
First things first, we need to sell our property first, on the market for 4 days so far and have had 4 showings. Hopefully this strong start will get us offers although we already know that the first 3 said it was not what they are looking for.


----------



## shaescott

CB I assume &#8220;chuffing&#8221; means pooping based on context? Sorry Riley is misbehaving. Could be one of those developmental phases of testing boundaries and stuff, I&#8217;d say that&#8217;s most likely. 

Kit I agree with the others that 4 rooms should be enough. As long as you mean 4 bedrooms and not 4 rooms total lol, that would be like a small apartment haha

Flueks I hope you feel better! Sorry about only doing the one scan, but since you need to save money for shots (to prevent pre-term labor is it?) then that&#8217;s a logical choice. 

PL my mom would totally be all over me asking if I was pregnant. I&#8217;ve told the stories before probably multiple times so I won&#8217;t go into it again unless someone asks me to, but she KNOWS when someone she&#8217;s close to (friends/family) is pregnant. She&#8217;d probably know before I even missed my period. She&#8217;s a little psychic, if you believe in that stuff (if not I guess she just is very intuitive would be the explanation?). Anyway, I&#8217;m glad you finally got to tell your mom about the pregnancy. It&#8217;s funny that she didn&#8217;t notice the shirt for ages. 

Everyone else I totally read but I totally can&#8217;t remember anything else I&#8217;m sorryyyy

AFM the insomnia was quite bad last night, fell asleep at 5 am. Got up at 11 am cuz my dad woke me up, had cereal for breakfast, went back to sleep until 4 pm. Whoops. But otherwise I feel better today. I&#8217;ve been perfect with taking my pill on time so far, but it&#8217;s only been 4 days of course. 

The bleeding restarted today as well. I&#8217;d been having light brown discharge yesterday but I figured it was just tapering off. Wrong. Today I wiped and got bright red, blood clots and all. But it hadn&#8217;t got on my underwear at all, so I was lucky af (and I guess that means it&#8217;s quite the light flow). So I&#8217;m testing out the menstrual cup and I have a thin pad on as backup. 

I tried to go to McDonald&#8217;s and get my sister food around 9 pm. When I turned on my car it was shaking and I was like oh geez, maybe it&#8217;ll stop after I move it a bit. Nope. Shaking was less when moving, but as I left my driveway the check engine light started BLINKING. It&#8217;s been raining though, and my car has had issues with rain (it stays outside, no room in the garage for it) where it was all shaking and the light came on, turned out water got in the fuel line (we assume) and dry gas fixed it. So tomorrow my dad is gonna pick up dry gas and we&#8217;re gonna try that and see what happens. Everyone please send my car anti-shaking, anti-check engine light, pro-happy car vibes/thoughts/prayers lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I just have a cold but it&#8217;s lingering and i&#8217;m Weak. School starts in two weeks, PD in one. But I moved schools and have a brand new classroom. Already spent $200 ugh

Kit I think just doing something with fam counts as a proper thing! Otherwise 90% of my birthdays don&#8217;t Count lol my brothers shared a room until my older brother went to college. So I would venture to say until 6/7

Pl that&#8217;s such a random contingency ehat&#8217;s The story also lol been there with the daughter don&#8217;t lie to me lol

Shae hope it&#8217;s an eSy fix with the car

L typing in dark so excuse typos tearing up nighg


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Im so sorry I havent updated before now its been a pretty crappy week,

Birth story -

So went in Saturday morning (4th August) they had to monitor baby for abit first make sure he was happy before starting induction, I got my first pesssry at 11:20, by 1pm contractions had started. I was checked 6hrs later at 5:30pm and only 1.5vm after having all those contractions (every couple of mins, 1 min in length) they got a lot stronger by 8pm was moved to the labour ward on gas and air, contractions very strong , midwife thought he be here by 10.30ish. They checked my again around 11:30 I was only 2cm so they popped my waters (had loads they went with a huge gush) unfortunately as my waters went in took a loop of cord with it (cord prolapse) with in 3 minutes of my waters going they saw his HB dropping on monitor, was being flipped on my back in all 4s, whilst a lady had to put her hand up me to stop his head pushing down onto the cord with each contraction, red buzzer pressed, and wheeled round to emergency theatre on all 4s. The midwife looked very scared, we very nearly lost him. Thankfully I woke up an hour later to my baby. 

24hrs after emergency c-section (Monday) I was home, back to looking after 4 kids on my own, George (the dad) has been useless and refused to take even one day off work to help. Day 3 my girls got a stomach bug, and then I caught it (not fun after a section) and then last night because I asked for his help I got my arms twisted and bent back, because I tried to ring his mummfor help he grabbed the phone, pulled the batteries out and threw it at me and then left.

I feel robbed of the special time with my last baby, and first son. I adore him he is lovely and Im so thankful hes here, I suppose things will only get better now their dad has gone, (he was going out from 7 in the morning and not coming home till 10pm at night) so Id just get down not knowing why he doesnt want to spend time with me and his baby and kids. 

Anyway - introducing baby blue (I want to call him Theo as I lost my dad who was Ted, and it just suits him) although George is picking a fight and wants to call him.. George what a joke. weighing 7lb 8oz born 00:47am via emergency section Sunday 5th August - my absoloute world x
 



Attached Files:







205325F4-ACD0-4660-BA9F-F74F05E43FC1.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god keeps he&#8217;s gorgeous!!! But such a rough time!! I&#8217;m so sorry it&#8217;s been such a hard time for you :hugs: and I&#8217;m so glad both you and baby blue came through safely

I&#8217;m sorry if I&#8217;m speaking out of turn but george sounds like he doesn&#8217;t deserve to have baby blue named after him. I think Theo is beautiful and suits him &#10084;&#65039;

Honestly he&#8217;s so beautiful!! Such a squishy lovely newborn!




But yeh 4 bedrooms, but it&#8217;s a british 4 bedrooms so small compared to America!!
 



Attached Files:







D41247BD-7BD7-434C-A9C9-61E880A317D5.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## PurplePear

Oh keeps her is adorable! I agree with kitt definately a Theo! Sorry to hear George is acting like that :-(


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps, thank you for checking in. Everyone has been worried, and it looks like rightfully so! What a dramatic entrance into this world! And such a rough go you're having :hugs: how are you managing?! Are the older kiddos able to help? I would still call in your MIL for help with G is not around. That is extremely difficult tondeal with on your own. And no, that took bag hasn't done jack to earn a child with his name! Can you leave him? Doesn't sound like he's around much anyway. 

Regardless, THEO is a cutie for sure <3 glad you are smitten despite his being a him! 

PL will grapes on half the land mean you still have a sizable lot to work with? 

Kit very cute and plenty or room for littles sleeping! I mean i'd just throw 'em in a room together. Or if one's a girl put her in with V. Do you have a main living space? Or is everything walled off? "Open concept" is huge here so I'm not used to walls and doors lol. In fact first thing we did here was take down the wall & doorway to the kitchen haha.


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh Keeps im so glad u checked in hun.. like Gigs said, we were all abit worried :-/ George doesn&#8217;t deserve to have his baby blue named after him & hes not very parental by the sounds of it, cant believe he twisted your arms & threw your phone, ass!!! But.. omg your new bubba is simply gawjus <3 Theo is such a beaut name & lovely that he&#8217;ll be named after your Dad, your Dad would be so proud aswell! if George is being a butt about it, get him registered without him being there, easy as :) but huuuuge Congrats on his arrival xxx

Shae/Flueks chuffing = Farting basically Lol


----------



## shaescott

Keeps! I&#8217;m so glad you and Theo are okay. I&#8217;m so sorry his birth was so traumatic. I don&#8217;t mean to cross any lines, but George is physically abusive and does not deserve a child named after him. Any man who would prevent a women from getting help or twist back her arms is not a man you want around your children. I know he&#8217;s already not around much anyway. Definitely go name the baby without him.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae check engine light is like a be concerned but nothing immediately doomy is going down yet. BLINKING check engine light is very bad! As in don't drive any further, or at least nowhere you can't pull off immediately if you need to. I will ask hubby about it.

Dobs new school?! Was this the job you were going for and worried your supervisor would be upset?


----------



## gigglebox

Ok per hubby, blinking engine light means misfiring. It's basiclaly impossible to diagnose like this (over the internet) but he said you may have bad spark plugs and to give those a looksie. 

Not that you asked :rofl: but hey what good is a mechanic hubby if I can't bug him with questions every now and then? :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs thank you! As soon as the light started blinking yesterday I went right back down my driveway haha, I was like HELL NAH :haha: Today I put in a bottle of dry gas and tried moving it around my driveway, it was shaking in varying degrees and I felt thuds by my feet a few times, check engine light blinking once I started moving it, when I stopped moving it went solid and the cruise control light was blinking? Very odd. Will run it just a little a few more times to circulate the dry gas, but otherwise will have to get it towed and have a mechanic look at it with that diagnostic device they have.


----------



## gigglebox

What is dry gas?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I don&#8217;t know the exact details, so allow me to let Wikipedia explain:
&#8220;Drygas is an alcohol-based additive used in automobiles to prevent any water in the fuel from freezing, or to restore combustive power to gasoline spoiled by water. The name Drygas is actually a registered trademarked brand name, owned by Cristy Corporation. It is a liquid that is added into the fuel tank, that absorbs the water and keeps it in solution. Some brands contain methanol and some contain isopropyl alcohol.&#8221;
I didn&#8217;t use brandname dry gas, I used Heet brand &#8220;water remover and premium fuel line antifreeze + injector cleaner&#8221; which is the same thing, just a different brand. 

I had this problem about 9 months ago and the Drygas worked after a bit of running the car, so that&#8217;s why we&#8217;re trying it again. If it doesn&#8217;t work, SO is gonna look at it if he has time (he&#8217;s pretty handy with cars) and if he doesn&#8217;t have time or can&#8217;t figure it out, we&#8217;ll have it towed to a mechanic place to have them run the diagnostic on it.


----------



## gigglebox

Got cha. Well good luck to you and i hope it's an easy, or at least inexpensive, fix!


----------



## pacificlove

Can't remember who asked, yes, with 14 acrea in grape production we'd still have another 10 for us to do with whatever we want. 
The story behind that is, that the regional district used to have a bylaw on this piece of land that said all 40 acres were to be used for grape growing and nothing else. They could not find a buyer because it was too restrictive. Then a developer went in and made a deal with the city to subdivide the 40 acres into one 24 acre lot and the remainder into 8 equal lots. This would allow the developer to built houses. The cost of just starting the grapes is 20-30k per acre. Now, DH and I are under 40 and our government likes young farmers, so there may be hope that we can get some grants. Anyway, still in the homework phase for us.. Thursday we are visiting another grape grower who is currently expanding his production.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay I need to go back and read which I will once the babies go down for a nap but this is my opk from this morning. Almost positive. Which means it'll be positive tonight or tomorrow...while DH is out of town. Ugh. But I am happy they're getting positive! I was about to give up hope. Lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7494.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claireybell

Typical MrsG that hubs us out of town lol but fab pic of near positive OPK :) wooop!!! & you temp tracking aswell so you should def see some nice shooting lines on the chart in next few days! :thumbup: You be suprised how having a baby or your case twins can jump start the bods fertility eee!!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs have u booked or still thinking about booking that other Scan??

Im itching to book another Baby Bond scan, think il do one around 28/30wks, i like to see how much he looks like Riley & Nuala hehe


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific haha. My mom was only suspicious this time because we invited all the parents over. She never asked me though, thankfully.

Wow that's a lot of money per acre. A lot of work too for that many acres of grapes. Personally, I'd pass, but you do what you and DH feel is right :)

Shae agreed. Just hope I can afford them. I'm crossing my fingers it's $20 per shot with insurance. Then it'd be $400 for the course of 20 weeks. If 50/shot then $1000. Will cross that bridge when I find oit the cost.

I hope the drygas does the trick or it's an inexpensive fix. I hate car issues. Well any sort of unexpected expense.

Dobby sorry it's lingering. Ah I forgot you were changing schools. I hope this one works out well.

Keeps what a crazy first couple weeks. I'm glad that baby boy is good though. He's beautiful.

Your George has no right to treat you like that and I would not name a child after anyone that treated me like that. I'd name him what you want, Theo. I like that name.


Kitty nice floor plans. We have a 3 bedroom home. The master is big, but the other 2 are smallish. 

CB thanks for clarifying chuffing. I was thinking farting or pooping, but wasn't sure.

My poor V wouldn't cooperate at 28/30 weeks. She just kept burying her head by my left hip. We got a couple of good shots at 26 weeks. I think she was just a stubborn girl. At 26 weeks the tech told me to schedule my next scan soon. Not sure if she was just measuring big or what her reasoning was.

Greenie yay for opk. I think if done this afternoon it might be positive. Were you able to BD this weekend? You were sick I think, so probably not. 


AFM ugh, been a bit of a day. Get to discuss with our fulltime babysitter going from 4 to 2 days/week. Also, if she could try to do back up. I don't want her to cancel things, just if she had nothing planned if she'd be able to watch her. Soooo dreading this.

In other news yesterday V was pushing Riley, the sitters 6 month old , in her walker. She patted her on the head and then took off pushing her. She is so cute with her :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- oh man that sounds like a lot with the land. Could you lease out the land to another grower? They'll pay you a small "rent" for the land and they do whatever they want/need. They do it a lot here. I the down I live in grow hay like crazy and most of it is leased. In fact the 120 acres we live on is leased out to a hay farmer. 

Keep- wow! First of all theo is so adorable! I'm so sorry about your long and traumatic birth story. I'm so glad you and Theo are doing well. And George can just go away. Your life would probably be easier without him honestly. Does his mother help?

Shae- oh man. Doesn't sound good about your car. If DH was home I'd ask him. He's also a mechanic haha although he's a deisel mechanic he's also super handy with cars.


What do y'all think of the opk? I've always only taken one a day so I assume it'll be positive tomorrow and then ovulate Thursday. DH should be home Thursday. So bd Sunday and Thursday would be our timing.


----------



## Jezika

Keeps - oh my goodness, first of all, what a sweet boy. Huge congratulations. Secondly, I cant even imagine all you went through with the birth... and by the time I got to the part about the dad, honestly I was tearing up. I agree with Shae  this man absolutely sounds physically and emotionally abusive and your kids would sadly most likely be much better off without him in their lives. As for the name thing, naming your sweet boy after your dad (and its an awesome name btw) is much nicer than naming him after his abusive and absent father. I hope he wont get angry and lash out at you or make your life miserable if you dont do what he says. Do you have anyone else who can help you? Im so sorry youre gojng through this alone AND putting up with something like this (and that your other kids have to see it...). Youre so incredibly strong, mama!

Shae - I hope the dry gas works. Sometimes not having a car is inconvenient for us, but remembering all the maintenance issues makes me glad of it. Are you feeling better now btw?

Kit - the floor plans look great. You basically have five rooms including the study! Because I live in a city, all the new developments here (mostly condos) have tiny rooms. Like Gigs, Im also surprised its not open plan. Everything new here is open plan and several of my friends in the UK are converting their kitchen/living space to open plan atm so I wouldve thought new builds would be the same. So interesting how things are different in different countries. Oh, I was wondering, what do you do for work? If you dont mind me asking of course.

Green - gah thats annoying re: hubs being away. I did OPKs daily but they never quite got as dark as control even though I did ovulate (coz I got preg both times) so I do think its possible to miss the window. Exciting though!

PL - the grape venture sounds super cool on the one hand and more trouble than its worth on the other. Of course youll make whatever decision is best when you have all the info. Im keen to see what you decide. Is there other land youre looking at too?

CB - thanks for your sweet words.
Wedding was great except the ring bearer (the nephew) got lost on the short walk to the venue with his dad and they literally missed the entire ceremony. Luckily the rings were with someone else. The mom/wife was pisssssssed. Silly guy didnt take a phone with him and theyre from Australia so really had no idea what was where. Tilly somewhat walked down the aisle, as per my insta story, and I carried her the rest of the way. Was super cute though. My speech was fine and got a lot of laughs but Im not sure everyone was listening and I got the translation of something I said in my friends native language slightly wrong... it was a complete slip of the tongue but somehow still made sense so that was lucky, and my friend and her hubby loved it so all good. Defo not as enjoyable going to a wedding with a toddler as it is solo, but hubby is so fresh at running after her and entertaining her and it was nice nonetheless . Plus we still stayed till 11pm. Tilly went to sleep at midnight, only 1/1.5 hours later than usual lol


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, welcome to baby Theo! Sorry you had such a rough start, but now you'll have the best time of all! 

Green, awesome positive! Too bad DH is out of town, but o-1 or two is still feasible.....
As for renting it out, it'd be hard to find someone for it, the first 3 years the planted vines don't produce. So it's just expenses for fertilizers, pesticide spray and labor to "train" the plants to grow properly. You'd make a 7 year commitment until your start up costs are back in the black. But one can make a living of it. 

Jez, yes we are looking at other options as well. I'd really like to built something. We can find 1 acre of land for the same price as those 24 acres or we can find 10 acres for double to triple the price of that 24 acre lot. At that point we may as well fork out another 300k to establish a vineyard and still be cheaper! DH and I have never been shy about hard labor, we just would not be paying ourselves for it for a few years. Hard decisions......

Glad to see you had fun at the wedding, L would have been hopped going to bed that late. Good job on the speech!


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps take it from someone suing to change her kids last name because I let the asshole dad bully me away from what I wanted, NAME HIM WHAT YOU WHAT fts*head hugs glad everyone turned out in the end and sorry you had to endure that


----------



## nyxnw

Beautiful baby boy keeps!! Theo is a wonderful name. Hopefully the coming weeks are better then the previous.


----------



## kittykat7210

Bit of a read and run, so I apologise in advance that I&#8217;ve missed people

Green ops looks great, hope that you manage to BD in time!

Can&#8217;t believe you guys are talking acres! That&#8217;s mental!! I couldn&#8217;t even imagine an acre let alone 24!!! 

Jez glad the wedding went well despite the hiccup with the ring bearer!

Yeh we&#8217;d like open plan really but funds wouldn&#8217;t stretch that far unfortunately! Study will become the play room, will be taking the door off and replacing with baby gate and putting a double arch in the lounge to make it slightly more open plan hopefully! They&#8217;ve pushed us back to the 12th October now :brat: it was supposed to be ready in July! I just hope it&#8217;s ready by the time the twins come because we only live in a two bed at the moment


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh id LOVE to own and/or go to a Vineyard, you can hire me Pacific & il come pick grapes Lol! 

MrsG id say that opk is practically positive hun, another day or so & itlli be darker even ;) 

Awww Flueks i bet V & Riley looked uber cute hehe! They love being around little ones, Nuala loves it aswell! I hope that chat goes well.. are u worried the sitter wont want to do less days/hrs per wk & hand her notice in? 

After so many wks pg for baby bonding type scans, they dont recommend past certain weeks as the baby looks too squished up & you cant really see their faces properly, thats probs why the scan tech said dont leave it too long before booking another scan for V, although theyll still do them :thumbup: 

Kit are u in temp accommodation atm or bedding at a relatives until the build is complete?


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Ohhh id LOVE to own and/or go to a Vineyard, you can hire me Pacific & il come pick grapes Lol!
> 
> MrsG id say that opk is practically positive hun, another day or so & itlli be darker even ;)
> 
> Awww Flueks i bet V & Riley looked uber cute hehe! They love being around little ones, Nuala loves it aswell! I hope that chat goes well.. are u worried the sitter wont want to do less days/hrs per wk & hand her notice in?
> 
> After so many wks pg for baby bonding type scans, they dont recommend past certain weeks as the baby looks too squished up & you cant really see their faces properly, thats probs why the scan tech said dont leave it too long before booking another scan for V, although theyll still do them :thumbup:
> 
> Kit are u in temp accommodation atm or bedding at a relatives until the build is complete?

Were private renting :brat: thats why Im so pissed at the builders delaying by so long! Its costing us a fortune!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs yup that&#8217;s the one! Already $300 out of pocket now ugh lol

Keeps forgot to say before that Theo is just sooooo cute! It&#8217;s a rock and a hard place for sure, but just be careful. You&#8217;ve been killing it without him. You are so strong. Call for help if you need to. And if you have to watch Moana once s day just to lay down and catch a nap, btdt ;)

Pl that&#8217;s so interesting. We have s lot of mansions in the hills that have their private vineyards or lease out space to local wineries. Looks cool. We had grapes in our backyard in my childhood home. I looooved picking them! Good times. Would any local wineries be interested? From what I hear they would come out and do all the hard work and the homeowner just maintained and got a small payout of even got paid in wine haha 

Kit that&#8217;s so poop they aren&#8217;t done. I&#8217;m with gigs everything is open here so my house feels weird since it&#8217;s a closed condo but only things with doors st my mom&#8217;s are bathrooms and bedrooms haha

Jez awww wedding sounds fun but yikes about the ring bearer I&#8217;d cry

Shae car trouble scares me so hopefully you get an answer/fix soon. Are you able to function without wheels in the meanwhile?

Green booo how long is he gone? Can you get it in tonight? Pun intended :rofl: jk just saw your post I take three a day cuz insane haha. Probably more I take one every time I pee :rofl: I think you're In the game with 0-4 and O

Cb I love it share share share when you go

Fluek true true that&#8217;s logical. Fxed the shots are within a good budget for you. I totally thought you meant aggressive push lol that&#8217;s cute! A has been biting me all day! I&#8217;m terrified he&#8217;s going to bite at daycare :(. Gl with the babysitter!

Tried my best headschd and exhausted. Watching a lot of criminal minds and realized my ex is a sexual sadist. So i&#8217;m Hoping when he gets his ass handed to him in court it&#8217;s not the stressor that gets me killed. Probably should stop watching this show but I love the profile even if it&#8217;s like house and every episode is the same 

Also why does ntv not fire Brianna? Makibg is all look bad girl


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs that's interesting! Now that's something I'll have to look into!! Yes, we already spoke to a neighboring vineyard and he'd buy all that we grow. There is a big market here for wine grapes. 

Kitty, building is a lot of stress! Our neighbors here have been going through the planning and design stages for the last 1 1/2 years! The designer is dropping the ball on them.

As for our sale, been on the market for 5 days, first 4 days we've had a showing a day, and on day 5 we've had notification that the people from viewing #4 wants to come back for a second viewing. Our agreement with the realtor has been that buyers don't get to see the cottage (which is rented out) until a second viewing, so second viewings would be more in-depth and we don't stress the tenant with too many last minute showings (which is Definitely what the last one was!)


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh pl that sounds so promising!!! That would be amazing if you got an offer this soon. How quick does real estate sell up there? 

Kit ugggghh why does it seem like all contractors are useless?! I don't think i've met a singke person with a build or remodel that had a good experience. 

Jez in some of your pics from the wedding you look so similar to my cousin that it's who i thought i was looking at initially. You look beautiful :) glad Tilly hung in there and the speech was well received.

Cb yes I think I'm going to do the scan. I have an appointment at the end of this month so I'm debating asking for one there or just paying for the studio session. 2.5 weeks feels so far away...I want to see baby, like, now :haha:

Afm hubs stayed home from work as he felt like he caught what the boys have. I was amazed to find myself the only one escaping illness...until the afternoon rolled around and the itchy throat started -.- unamused! I have a slight runny nose and only sneezed once or twice so here's hoping i kick it before it gets bad!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx you don't get sick!! 

From what I've heard anywhere from a few weeks to a year. Although my parents 1 1/2 hours away have been trying to sell for just over a year.... But then nothing has moved in their entire neighborhood for the last few weeks. So who knows. Anyway, I spoke to soon anyway, the realtor doubts the buyers budget will stretch this far. I'd be scared to sell this fast, although I think at this point DH and I have mentally moved on from this property.... We go down to see my parents quite a bit and on the drive back, driving by our target areas I keep thinking "I could be home by now" instead we are only half way plus the ferry. So yeah... Sorry I ramble!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow second viewing! I have been to many open houses shut down early because of cash offers over asking. Or people buying sight unseen here. Can&#8217;t imagine looking twice. Sounds like you got great interest! Fxed

I agree building feels like it&#8217;s Always a headache. We remodeled once and got delayed. I had fun but I can&#8217;t imagine my parents having 4 kids and a cat in a suite at a local hotel

Gigs hopefully it doesn&#8217;t get too bad!

Pl Ramble away I think that&#8217;s normal to feel uneasy about a quick process/change even if you are ready for it


----------



## Jezika

PL you never know... if they love it, they might make it work. So neat that you have a cottage too. Hoping they see investment potential in that to counteract the overall costs. As for the vineyard stuff, for some reason I didnt even think of wine, silly me. Now that Dobs mentioned it though, I feel like it would be super exciting. Im imagining you guys having your own wine. If only it were all so straightforward.

Gigs - I soooo want to know what your cousin looks like now! Can you send me a pic privately or something? Or dont. Thats probably cheeky. Im so curious though. And I hope you only have a mild version of whatever youve caught. Sucks for everyone to be sick.

Kit Im sorry the build is delayed. Honestly, Ive never, ever known one to be on time. Ever. I wonder why that is.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, our market isn't that hot, although we are also somewhat on a downturn at the moment. 

Jez, yes having the cottage has actually been really helpful, we basically pay half of our mortgage and the rest is covered by the tenant. Hopefully a buyer will come along.
As for growing grapes, at this point we are not interested in making the wine too. So much more to invest into that infrastructure! Maybe something to dream about if we are fully successful in 10 years? And not just the infrastructure, but all the production stuff has to be approved by the local health board and then we'd need a license to produce and sell alcohol by the provincial liquor board. Possibly a license to serve if we wanted a tasting room?! Those are just my thoughts without having done any research. Haha.


----------



## Jezika

Yes that makes sense of course. Maybe lease it out to some wine people like Dobs said, get them to sort and fund all the licensing and infrastructure and write in the contract that you want to name one of the wines. Basically the same thing. I kid, of course. I know its still not that simple


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, that's so funny " get to name a wine" sounds like a deal I would make :haha:

Gah, more research now! Looks like this may be something people around here do!?


----------



## shaescott

Going back to edit and say I&#8217;m sorry this is such a long post, I&#8217;m such a rambler, I have keyboard diarrhea lol

My memory has been terrible lately, I can barely remember anything so I promise I&#8217;m not ignoring you if I don&#8217;t respond to you!

Jez idk if I said anything about the wedding, I feel like I didn&#8217;t. I&#8217;m glad it went well with the speech, and I&#8217;m glad the ring bearer issue didn&#8217;t totally ruin things, good idea to have the rings with someone else. So cute about Tilly. What language does your friend speak?
When I spend a ton of time planning something, I go a little crazy if anything at all goes wrong (like I get upset and anxious and pissy). I&#8217;m scared I&#8217;m gonna be a total bridezilla, I really don&#8217;t want to be one. I don&#8217;t want people to hate me. Though to be honest, the most important parts for me are the dress and the ceremony, so as long as those go pretty well, I can deal with other crap. Food and alcohol are a second tier worry, and I honestly couldn&#8217;t care less about whether people are dancing into the night or not. If they are, great, I&#8217;m extra happy. If not, meh. Not important. I know as the couple you&#8217;re the host so you&#8217;re supposed to cater to your guests, but honestly how I view it is, it&#8217;s my wedding, it&#8217;s my day, I get to prioritize what is most important to me :shrug:
I could talk about wedding stuff forever so imma stop there unless someone specifically wants to talk more about it cuz I go overboard.

Anyway Jez, was it you who asked how I&#8217;m feeling? I&#8217;m doing much better. Acid reflux has been a mild issue the last two days, I feel like I constantly have a pill stuck in my throat sometimes. Taking an acid reducer usually makes the feeling go away after an hour or so. My mom warned me that acid reflux was likely to occur with estrogen (she tells me this after I was already getting chest and throat pain from it haha, thanks mom, but that stuff has passed thank goodness). I haven&#8217;t taken my depression meds since they made me puke. I&#8217;m trying to adjust to the bcp a bit and then I&#8217;ll start at a lower dose of my depression meds and slowly build it back up. Though honestly I might be able to lower the dose, because I&#8217;ve been mostly okay without it the past 2 weeks. I&#8217;ve had occasional mood swings (that&#8217;s my main symptom of when I&#8217;m off them, rather than feeling empty or sad, for the past year maybe?) and in college I would sometimes have empty/sad/lonely days even on the meds, so I don&#8217;t wanna go off them completely. But I think it would be reasonable for me to lower the dose. When I went on them I totally needed the high dose. Nothing was really fun to me, I was super moody/irritable, I felt empty most of the time. Now I think I&#8217;m doing much better than that. Not perfect, but better. 
Geez I&#8217;m ranting again. Sorry. Yeah, just acid reflux now. Bleeding has stayed light flow. 

I don&#8217;t live in an area where I can just not have a car, it&#8217;s technically suburban cuz of the population but I think if I have to stop for chickens in the road in more than one place in town and I have more than one horse farm on my road, it counts as kinda rural. While I dislike the concept of city living, transportation is something I&#8217;d be okay with. The subway is my favorite part of visiting cities. But I can get along without my car for a few days. I just will need it working soon, because I need to drive up to my college town to pick up my scrubs still and do HR stuff for my work study. I also gotta go to the nearest city for my drug test. I hate drug tests, I don&#8217;t do any drugs but half the girls in my school smoke weed (I don&#8217;t), and what are they gonna do, say you can&#8217;t come to clinical cuz you smoked weed on your own time? It ain&#8217;t their business if it ain&#8217;t affecting their work. 

Blah that&#8217;s was too much talking but I&#8217;m gonna keep talking anyway. 

PL the vineyard idea sounds super cool! I know nothing about growing grapes, or anything really. I want a homestead with animals (not for eating, I just couldn&#8217;t do it) and a huge garden and fruit trees and make s big greenhouse for year round produce. But I know it&#8217;s a ton of work, and I won&#8217;t have the time or money for that stuff. So I totally bow down to anyone who can manage a homestead or huge orchard or whatever, whether they have an outside job or not. Hopefully the 2nd viewing people will be able to stretch their budget to afford your awesome house so you can get that show on the road!

Flueks how did the babysitter convo go?

Dobs I believe you asked if I can get along without a car for a few days. I mentioned in my reply to Jez, yes, I can. But in a few days I&#8217;m gonna need it working again. Most important is that it&#8217;s fixed by September for moving in to college, but not having it prior to that would be very inconvenient. SO thinks it&#8217;s electrical but isn&#8217;t sure cuz he isn&#8217;t a mechanic. He&#8217;s concerned about water leaking into the gas tank as well, but it&#8217;s got a cover so he couldn&#8217;t look at it at all. My dad says we&#8217;ll get it towed to a mechanic on Thursday (we&#8217;re too busy tomorrow) and hope for the best.

Honestly I remembered more than I expected I would, but still not everything of course. 

Tomorrow my mom is bringing me to Boston just so we can get sushi burritos (basically just huge burrito sized rolls, don&#8217;t worry there&#8217;s no tortillas) cuz I&#8217;ve wanted to try them for like a year at least. I love hand rolls, so I&#8217;m really excited. The place we&#8217;re going also makes poke bowls, so if the sushi burritos aren&#8217;t big enough/don&#8217;t fill me up, I&#8217;ll also get a poke bowl, which I&#8217;ve also always wanted to try. If sashimi grade salmon was available near me at an affordable price, I&#8217;d probably have some kind of sushi or poke bowl 3 times a week at least. I have a sushi addiction, and salmon is my fish of choice lol. 

I&#8217;m avoiding it, but I also gotta ask her to buy the huge book bundle of textbooks ($265 with the discount code I believe, could be worse) plus the two books not included in the bundle (one is actually just a $170 access code). She already bought me the microbiology textbook, but we got it off amazon used because the access code wasn&#8217;t required for that one. 

Okay I gotta get up early so time for bed. Sending love to you all.


----------



## claireybell

Definitely do a deal & name the wine how cool!! 

Urhh Gigs sorry ypu think you&#8217;re catching what the Boys have, fx its only a very mild version if anything, hate illness esp when pg & whole family gets it :hugs: yes book the next scan at earliest, it&#8217;ll def confirm gender & help bond i think & its exciting to see how much new bubba will be looking like one of your other boys or just completely diff :) 

Uhh builds are very rarely ontime with finish dates, coming from a person who SO is a Builder/Carpenter by trade, its usually held up by people doing plumbing, their own delay then delays the plasterer & they have delays of not turning up a couple days, so it delays the the next in line usually the Carpenter doing all 2nd fixings in the property!m & then the painter etc etc etc.. or delivery delays on materials for whatever reason! It all follows time scale of who needs to get in next & if it doesnt happen, big delays! Hopefully Kit your house will be finished very soon hun

Dobs i hope ex gets his ass handed to him!! Do u have a court date? Must be so stressful for you, i hate stuff like that, hugs


----------



## claireybell

Shae im about to get up in a minute lol its 07:10 here.. & you&#8217;re off to bed, whats the tine there? :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB thanks!! I think V will be a great big sister with the way she's acting. Definitely makes me feel better.

Haha when I get my late scan I'm going to pic late 2nd tri for sure since I make big babies. I know V was small but big for her age.

Kitty I hope that there are no more delays with your home.

Dobby yeah I had to let the responsible choice win. The cost per injection without any assistance is over $800!

Haha no she was just playing with her. Wish I could add the video.

I love criminal minds, but it gives me awful nightmares. I hope ex doesn't do anything to you and A. I can't imagine how you are feeling.

I hope you love your new school. Is there a pay increase??

Oh and V bit me last night. She hasn't bit others. I'm hoping I can nip that habit.

Pacific it sounds promising on selling your home!

Gigs I hope you manage to fend off the sickness. How are you feeling today??

Shae I'm a bit of a perfectionist, but wasn't a bridezilla. I only invited those I wanted there. Just because they are family doesn't mean I invited them. I think keeping it small makes it easier to go smoothly.

Glad your depression is improved. Maybe ask your dr about how to add that back in.

How is your car now??

Oh man that sounds tasty. I want sushi now!

Oh and hope she doesn't mind purchasing that book for you. I feel like she wouldn't be too bothered as it's for a good cause.

CB oh interesting to learn why things get held up with construction. 

AFM didn't get to have convo last night. Had it this morning. Not sure how it'll go. I think there is concern financially as the lady she's watching is showing early signs of dying. However she understands where I'm coming from and says she's not hurt. If they cannot do less than 4 days/week then I'll stick with them as they are insanely reliable for in home day care. If they can go down to 3 days a week then I'll have to see if Alissa cares to watch her 2 days/week. Ginni will let me know this evening though. Sorry for rambling.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek hope you can get something worked out.

Jez i sent you a pm on ig.

Definitely sick. Scratchy throat, runny nose, mild cough. Not too rough so far...poor Lev has it the worst, face leaking like crazy! But he's otherwise in good spirits. MIL offered to take him today so I'm home laying my lazy booty in bed. Sick hubs took off work and is passed out on the couch lol. 

Feeling too lazy to type.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks did it seem that V was testing the waters with the bite thing? Fx it was a one off, Riley did it once randomly & i screamed as it made me jump lol he got upset & he didnt do it again.. hope the childcare stuff sorts out ok :)

Ohhh i cant watch those criminal mind things or horror films, i know horror isnt real but as it makes me jump & edgy, il think about it subconsciously & dream about them, id rather watch kids TV esp before bed Lol


----------



## claireybell

Gigs thats stinky hun, sorry your feeling rough, fx it passes reeeeally quick! I think Tylenol which is same as Paracetamol in the UK is safe to take when preggers, dose up & lotsa juice n fluids! Jeeez i sound like a know it all Dr, like u wouldn&#8217;t know how to take care of yourself lol sorry :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- sorry you're sick! Why is it going around in the summer?! we all got sick and I've known a few people who also got it. Luckily it wasn't too bad for us, hopefully it won't be for you either. 

Pl- I get what you mean about asking so fast. Kind of scary when things happen so fast. Fx it sells, just maybe not too too fast lol 
We live in California wine country but I'm not sure how it works. If the owners sells the grapes or the winery does everything? It sounds like a fun adventure. 

Did I miss the Instagram boat? Y'all talk about it but I don't have any of you :( 


Going to take an opk soon. So many cramps.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Today's opk, not positive but close. Possibly missed the surge? But no idea. Yesterday's afternoon opk was lighter.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7502.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that&#8217;s good. Idk much about cars and by much I mean next to nothing lol. Just want you to be safe

Cb we&#8217;ve been in court every month for like 7 months. Hoping this trial puts a rest to this for a year/longer. The mediator agrees with me that he shouldn&#8217;t be unsupervised until A is communicating verbally and coherently. But she also told me off the record I should let him void his rights and find a way to make things work without support because he is a shit.

Fluek I am so excited to hear stories of V and her sib! I loveeeee that. Same district so same pay just easier to teach kids/where I went to school . And it means down the line I can request A to go there instead of my neighborhood school. I cannot have him go to that school. It will derail his life. Ok I may be over dramatic lol

I think his biting is from when he used to gum people and everyone thought it was cute but now with six teeth not so much
Brb poopy diaper


----------



## gigglebox

Pl if the buyers buy can the renters stay? Maybe if the cottage comes with tenants that will be a bonus.

I want pizza and sushi.

Green sometimes that's as positive as mine would get, congirmed with o pain. Did you get any jiggy in prior to hubby's departure?

Dobs hope he just gives up. Doesn't sound like he's ready for dad life anyway and rather have custody for spite. Are you still in touch with his family?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I forgot to reply to your ex stuff. I'm seriously so sorry. That's so scary. Hopefully he just gives up and wants nothing to do with you and A. And honestly that sounds harsh but I wish my dad had done that instead of the in and out that he's done for the last 20+ years. So anyway. Huge hugs. 
Also the biting, we had a problem with that. We tried EVERYTHING and nothing worked until someone told me to bite back. And darn it, it actually worked! Obviously not hard but to show them it hurts and it's not nice. Took a couple times and no more biting! 

Gigs- and now I want sushi. Omg sushi sounds so good. We need a drive through sushi place lol 

we BD Sunday before he left. So depend if I O today or tomorrow o-3 or o-4. Hopefully o holds off until he gets back (tomorrow or Friday not sure yet). I thought bd day of o was only okay odds but apparently bd day of o is the best according to my google search. So we shall see. Just a waiting game now. I had some pains on my right side last night and today I have cramps all over and stronger on my left side. So no idea what's happening. I've only ever had o pains with clomid.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs glad MIL is watching Lev for you. I hope it's short illness. I really hope I skip illness this pregnancy. I did get a cold after I left hospital with V. That sucked enough.

CB I'm not sure, but I hope so. She hasn't bit anyone else. She's on her worst behaviour with me though :rofl: getting my just rewards as I was that way with my mom.

Ah ues, I fell asleep in a hotel watching NCIS and dreamt ppl were doing an "autopsy" on me alive.

Greenie when ttc V my wondfos were usually always just shy of positive. Maybe it's really positive. If not I think O will be here soon. I hope you get a true positive Thursday so you have better timing.

Maybe having the twins changed your body some. I've heard it "resets" your fertility. 

Dobby I know! Ahh so excited for that. I'm hoping that she takes it well initially. Sadly, she won't be old enough for the sibling class before this baby arrives.

Oh that sounds like a better plan for you. Glad he gets to go to a better school :)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx your sickness passes quickly! We'll try for our renter to stay, shes a single mom who shares custody, however if the new owners don't want to keep her and find someone themselves, they won't have any problems finding a renter. Our rental market is HOT!

Dobs, I keep praying that ex will drop out, men are such complicated creatures without added bonuses yours brought to the table. You certainly didn't deserve that a$$. 

Biting, L tried a few times. He thought it was fun and would smile at us when he'd done it, but we corrected with a stern voice so it sunk in that this was not a fun game. He still tries every once in a while, but we just stay consistent. 

Green, fx for o-ing closer to hubby being home! Are you aiming for a particular month where youd prefer a baby or not? 
How is your move coming along?


----------



## shaescott

CB it was 2 am where I was. 

Flueks I&#8217;m glad the sitter was understanding. I haven&#8217;t tried my car today. Yesterday there was no change really. SO says my muffler shield is broken but that shouldn&#8217;t be causing the issue. We&#8217;re getting it towed to the mechanic today or tomorrow. 

Gigs I hope you feel better! 

Dobs I&#8217;m safe, no worries!

Green that&#8217;s funny about biting back. Hey, if it works, right? I think Jez had people DM her to ask for her IG, so if you DM her I&#8217;m sure she&#8217;ll give it to you. 

Back home from Boston. Got the sushi burrito, it was delicious. Saw a macaron place a few doors down from the sushi burrito place and had to stop there because I&#8217;ve never had a macaron before! We got a box of 12 to bring home. I had a lemon one, it was super good.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, yummy!! I love macaroons!! There is a bakery 1 1/2 hours away from us and they do countless flavors as well as courses. During the course you make your favorite flavors and make enough to share with the class. My brother gave us a dozen and said he still had a few more dozen in his freezer after doing the class... Yummy yummy in my tummy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty $9 Safeway cake and iPhone portrait mode lol
 



Attached Files:







F361B89A-F199-48C3-A926-79F6C5CC7684.jpg
File size: 68.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## kittykat7210

He&#8217;s so adorable Dobs!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- what is a sushi burrito? It sounds insanely amazing. Lol and I've never had macaroons either! I just see people make them ok food network a lot haha 

Dobs- holy cow he's so adorable! He looks like a little boy and less like a baby!! I also love the cake. It's so perfect for a 1st birthday cake. 

Gigs- every time I see a Taco Bell commercial for the nacho fries I think of you and that I should really try them. Haha 

Pl- move is going good so far! We have to wait to officially move until janurary. DH has to be at his current job until then so we get his retirement from them. He's so close that it would be silly to loose it now. We're saving money and have kind of figured out the area we want to buy in. Already have a mortgage broker and realtor so we're close. Just a waiting game at this point.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sounds like gettinh it looked at by a mechanic is best. If something was going to happen to your car I'm glad it was when you were home. I'm sorry if that sounds bad, I don't mean it that way.

Glad you enjoyed your sushi burrito. I want to try macaroons one day. Can you describe what they taste like??

Dobby he's adorable. He has grown so much in a year. It's hard to remember how small they were at birth.

Greenie ah that's a smart move to wait until January. Hope it flies by. I'd say it will with the holidays coming up soon :)


----------



## shaescott

PL there were 13 flavors there and it was totally overwhelming haha. They&#8217;re so expensive but sooo good. A course in making them sounds super cool. 

Dobs omgggg A is sooo cute! That hair is gorgeous!

Green a sushi burrito is like a maki roll but burrito size. They pile your requested toppings onto nori (seaweed sheet) with rice on it just like how a maki roll starts, and they roll it just like a maki roll, it&#8217;s just huge cuz the amount of toppings is huge and the nori sheet is bigger. Macarons are great (now that I&#8217;ve tried them), but expensive, so they&#8217;re definitely an occasional treat unless you&#8217;re rich and living in a mansion haha

Flueks I totally agree, doesn&#8217;t sound bad at all. Much better not to be stranded on the road or far away from home. Macarons come in lots of flavors, so it depends on what flavor you get. The flavor is in the cream, the outer pieces are kinda like little cake pieces but the texture isn&#8217;t quite like cake. They&#8217;re softish, made with almond flour, the outside can have a slight crunch with the inside of the pieces being soft. And of course the cream is soft. They actually have to be refrigerated cuz the cream will melt according to the lady at the store. My favorite flavors were lemon, salted caramel, and earl grey tea. I like them a lot!


----------



## Jezika

arghhhh macaroons are my ultimate fave, but yeah sooooooo expensive. $2.50 a pop over here, on average. I thought the outside was meringue but youre right, they do taste almondy. Id love to do a course. I earn tonnes if points from grocery shopping that gets me free groceries (literally earned like $800 worth over the past year) and I always said Id spend them on macaroons but it STILL feels like a waste. But maybe tomorrow will be the day, now that Im inspired.

Yes I only came to talk about macaroons coz I saw they were mentioned and everythjng else disappeared. Bed now zzzzz.


----------



## shaescott

Jez they were $2.50 a pop at the place we went as well. It sounds like not much when youre thinking about one, but theyre so small and so yummy that you want a dozen of them at least, and they were $26.50 for 12 (discounted for the quantity). Looked it up, meringue is involved, yes. 

My mention of needing to be mansion level rich to afford a daily macaron habit made me think about dream homes and stuff. Im totally that person who would want secret passageways and rooms and stuff. I dont care if its not classy or whatever, Im a dork and my theoretical mansion would reflect that haha

Just wanted to clarify to everyone to make sure were all talking about the same thing (I think at least most of us are) the difference between macaroons and macarons. Theyre actually not the same thing, but most people refer to macarons as macaroons. Please dont think Im being a know it all or a b*tch, I just wanna make sure were all on the same page here.


----------



## kittykat7210

I LOVE macaroons, but I was so unimpressed the time I had macarons there would be no way on earth I&#8217;d ever spend even £1 on one, 6 for £1 maybe if there was nothing else but not more than that. Maybe I just had a shit macaron but I swear it was bland and just nothingness.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sounds yummy!! I said macaroon, but I imagined a macaron. Didn't know macaroons existed.

It would be cool to have some secret passageways, but it would just be another thing to clean :haha: 

Jez I love that you came just to comment on macaroons.

Kitty I haven't had either.

AFM baking soda test #1 is....... girl.

I also did a cb digi weeks at a few days shy of 11 weeks. I got the 3+ result. It took a really long time though for pregnant to show up. Well.... 3 minutes but you'd think it'd be instant at this stage.

I may repeat baking soda test another day.


----------



## claireybell

ive never had a Macaron but ive had cocnut Macaroons.. there ok but not my cake splurge Lol

Jez did u end up dreaming about them seeing as u were just off to bed ha ha

awwww Dobby A is sooo adorable <3


----------



## claireybell

Fleuks have u done the chinese gender predictor chart? Mine were correct for all 3 bubs :)


----------



## gigglebox

Chinese chart was right foe my first two, wrong this time -.- lol

Macarons don't float my boat but they certainly look yummy. I don't like the chewiness of the shell. Also i learned they were "rons" and not "roons" on a episode of pokemon some years ago lol.

Dobs way to be frugal and make an amazing picture! He is so stinking cute! I LOVE the top pic <3 heart melter!

Pl that cottage may be the big selling point then. How far from your house is it?

Afm still sick and nose is super runny now and I have my sultry drag queen voice in full effect. Poor Lev was up from about 12 to 3:30am :( so we had a rough night but hoping this is his turning point. Also he has sttn about 3-4 days in a row so a bit bummed this may be the end of that streak.

Also sneezing with RLP = no fun.


----------



## claireybell

Ye never know Gigs.. nothing 100% as yet

An old friend from a baby toddler group 5 yrs ago had been told she was expecting a Boy at her 20 wk scan & it looked quite prominent in her opinion - she gave birth to a baby Girl LOL! true story so you never know :) Her baby jack was then named Jessica 

Sorry lurgy cold is still lurking about, fx you can catch a few winks throughout the day zzz


----------



## Flueky88

Cb the one on ctp was wrong for V. It says girl this time so I hope it's wrong again :haha:

Gigs was it on the original pokemon tv series?? If so I don't remember. I loved watching it when I was little.

Sorry he didn't sttn. Bad enough as is, but worse when you are sick. I'm hoping it was a one night stent. Oddly enough V woke up last night at 230. She doesn't normally do that.

I hope you feel better, and yes I've had rlp when sneezing. It hurts!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- sorry you're aklnsuck over there. At least you all got it at the same time and you won't be passing it back and forth. I discovered Zarbee's one time at Costco. It's a natural cold medicine for children (ages 1+) and if really seems to help the boys when they're sick. 

That sushi burrito sounds amazing. I need one in my life. With extra orange sauce please! 

I also knew you were talking about macarons. I've had the coconut ones but they're not my fav. Never had the other kind though. 

Chinese predictor was wrong for us too. Plus there's so many I did the actually lunar age/month one. Still wrong. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to double check now.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I can't remember when it was but I remember Ash eating it and saying how good the macaron was, and i was thinking "doesn't he mean macaroon?"

Green any new opk's? Hubby is back today right?

Shae i want sushi soooo bad now. Too bad it's pricey :( on the plus side we actually have a sushi joint in our little town and it's pretty good. 

I did get pizza last night ^_^ and mil & fil bought! Unfortunately not as satisfying as i hoped but still good.

Cb lol I don't know, his nub shot is fairly boyish. But we'll see for sure soon I guess! 

I think i'm starting to feel flutters from him but not sure. I hope I do soon as I'm still not so big yet and a part of me is starting to worry a little...don't feel like there's been much growth the last week or two :shrug: also mil commented yesterday that I didn't look "that big". Idk.

Hopefully all is fine and i'm just managing my weight better this time. Only up between 7& 9 lbs in 16 weeks so not too terrible.


----------



## claireybell

Can i ask whats rlp when sneezing?


----------



## gigglebox

Round ligament pain. That tight, awful, pulled muscle feeling on either side of your lower uterus.


----------



## gigglebox

Forgot to mention, Levin's speech is picking up! He says "ducks" (his favorite word, says it every time he sees them or when we go outside, or he sees them in books), "uh oh" (when he drops stuff or when something is on the ground out of reach), starting to say "hi" while waving...I forget what else. He is trying more stuff, like will repeat some things like "no", or yesterday when I swear he said "thank you" after his brother...but still no "Mommy" lol! Little stinker. I was worried about it but less worried now that he says other stuff. I will be so excited when he says it...until he starts screaming it :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- how old is lev now? 
We have a speaxh evaluation for max tomorrow. So not looking forward to it. 

DH is not coming home tonight. He'll be home tomorrow. This morning opks was negative. Didn't even take a picture. Temp did not go up. Soooo it will either go up tomorrow or my body tried to ovulate and failed. Not sure yet.


----------



## gigglebox

He's 15 months. I remembered he also says "yum" when we get to this page in one od his books that has candy apples on it. Also when you pick him up he points to things and says "what's that?" (Although it sounds more like "ahhzat?")

Hmm very strange green, and i'm not sure if i should hope it hasn't happened yet or that it did :-k


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hahaha "I'm not sure if I should hope it's happened yet or that it did" ya me either. I'll honestly just be happy if I get a clear ovulation. Good timing or not.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I think it's very possible it's baby at 16 weeks. It's not your first so I'm voting baby :)

Last time I got on scale at 10 weeks I'd gained 2lbs. I'm hoping I gain no more than 25 since I'm overweight. 

Way to go on Levs speech! V is starting to call mocha "Mo". :haha: counting that she has 6 words. 

Greenie I hope it goes well for Max.

I'm thinking since your temp didn't rise then either you Od close to temp time OR your body geared up to O but didn't. Just like you are thinking. I kinda hope you O Sunday so you have good timing :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Fluek, you'd think I'd be able to tell the difference between first movements and gas by #3 but nope! :haha: yay V! Don't be surprised if she really picks it up soon. Girls always seem to talk so much early (and in their teens haha).

Green good luck tomorrow!

Here's a bump comparison I dug up. I guess I'm not as small this time as I thought. The first is today (16 weeks) vs 17+2 with ds2 (in blue). Looks like I'm slightly thicker but not by much. I was also in maternity garb by that point...I'm still fitting in my fat girl shorts right now (a bit big actually) and all my usual tops :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







F49FF6F0-7BB8-401B-9497-41FC244D3EED.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JLM73

:hi: ladies I'm officially a lurker - popper inner :haha:
I have nothing exciting to report sorry, just chillin with the:witch: lol
Started full flo today, so cycle 53 is a bust. I am thinking I will try Metformin whenever I can officially TTC - turns out new guy is neutered :cry:
BUT we JUST had a come to Jesus Talk on it, and he is 100% willing to do whatever needs to be done on that note, and thankfully he can afford to :thumbup:
He only got snipped cuz apparently during the 12 yr marriage in his past, everytime he went to file for divorce she ended up pregnant oops lol
Sooo we literally are on the phone NOW and he wants me to go to the doc appt with him to discuss the reversal:shock: wowwww....mind B L O W N


----------



## Jezika

Looking good, Gigs. And yes, very similar bump size. Lev sounds similar to how Tilly was at 15 months. Fast forward five months and she reliably says more than 100 words and some decent 3-word sentences, sometimes 4-word. It was a very rapid progression. Also finally started saying mummy a few weeks ago (and in fact the ee sound, which she never every said before) and now its, Mummy mummy mummy mummy all day long :lol:

Shae thanks for clearing up macaroon/macaron. I thought it was a North American thing but clearly not. Macaroons, then, are okay, whereas macarons are divine.

Green I hope you confirm O. Thatd be a great start, but also hoping the egg is somehow miraculously caught. With this fertile spurt on this thread I think theres a good chance! And yah if you want we can swap Instagram handles in pm! 

Dobs amazing photos indeed. A really does look like a proper little child.

Flueks when do you find sex out again?


----------



## claireybell

u wanna hope that Ducks doesnt turn into something else Gigs LOL! Nuala didnt say Mummy/Mumma for aaggggggges, it was all Dadda! Fab that hes popping out odd words here n there though, i think sometimes they just take it all in & thinking about how to say them :)

rlp - i do remember now.. i think i asked that last time you & Fleuks were chatting about it, i get it too when i sneeze, ouchy! 

Hope you get a temp shift MrsG to help confirm ov'ing :thumbup:

I been feeling soooo tired thses past couple of wks, i dont know if its because im sleeping abit better or not, so il see if my mw will do a blood iron check next Friday.. i was this far along with Nuala when my iron levels dropped so possibly... 

ooooh J, so is this the new guy you been chatting too who has had a vasectomy? At least hes honest about that & not lying just to try & get u in the sack by saying lets ttc im all good  Are u up for it? the ttc with him so soon after meeting him i mean lol not jiggy jiggy up for it ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Jez that does make me feel better : ) 
Tilly's word bank is fantastic, she is so adorable!

Cb are you feeling proper movement now? Can you feel him from the outside yet?

J wow that is quite a commitment for hom to make! How long have y'all been talking? I'm glad he wants you to go to the appointment so you know he isn't full of it. I know there was some speculation with ex hubs on his fertile status... also did ypu discuss the possibility of a donor with him? How does he feel about that?


----------



## claireybell

Yeah lotsa movement now Gigs & can feel from outside some of the time also, i love it :) its all very wriggly & pokey first thing in morning & later in the evening, sometimes feels like hes doing star jumps in there :haha: Have u felt any pokes or punches yet?


----------



## PurplePear

I'm not sure if it's because of my Europe trip flight one way was one cycle flight back was the next cycle but I O on day 22 both cycles and this cycle I'm day 17 and here is my blazing positive for O... My husband left this morning thankfully we got a round in last night but I thought I'd have another five days :s fx!
 



Attached Files:







20180817_075710.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

oooh thats a definitive Positive OPK there Purples  Does hubby work away? Will he not be back any other time for this cycles fertile window? That being said, i got pg from 1 time sex back in January whilst right on last few hrs of my ov window Lol fx my lovely!! eeee!!!


----------



## claireybell

Just to add also, sometimes a positove OPK LH surge can last for a couple of days, fx


----------



## PurplePear

CB when I got pregnant with Em my surge was positive one evening and negative by the next morning.. I'll probably do one tonight to see.. he left at six this morning for the weekend he won't be back until Sunday he's gone to help move my grandmother into a retirement home what great timing :s lol


----------



## claireybell

Lol typical #eyeroll ... 

The one bd maybe all you guys needed :)


----------



## PurplePear

Thx fx it turns out like yours ;)


----------



## claireybell

I find the tww so slooooooow, i always wanted to test at like 3dpo lol


----------



## PurplePear

Lol tell me about it I wish it was a few day wait two weeks feels like torture then another 9 months until you get to hold bubs :s


----------



## gigglebox

One time is definitely enough! Good luck!

Cb not "real" movement, just swipes/flutters here and there but still in this "baby or gas?" stage


----------



## shaescott

Kit I think you had a crappy macaron. The ones I had, the cream was very very flavorful. Still overpriced though. I think they&#8217;re expensive because they&#8217;re so hard to make and because almond flour is expensive. 

Green did your temp go up today? Idk if you said and I missed it or if you haven&#8217;t said yet. 

J that&#8217;s awesome that he&#8217;s getting a reversal just to help you out!

Purple glad you got in BD last night! It only takes one, you&#8217;re totally in for a shot. 

Gigs your bump looks about the same as last pregnancy. I think you&#8217;re developing at the right pace. Yay for Lev talking!

Jez is the &#8220;mummy mummy&#8221; getting annoying yet? :haha: I agree with your assessment of macaroon vs macaron yumminess levels. I like both, but macarons are quite the treat. I think that has been the general consensus except for Kit who perhaps had a crappy macaron, perhaps just doesn&#8217;t like them :shrug: Does everyone tend to know the difference between the words in the UK? It may be a North American thing that people confuse them. I thought they were both called macaroons until a few years ago, or at least I thought they were pronounced the same way, I think I knew the spelling difference before the pronunciation difference. 

AFM I have my car back! Diagnostic device said cylinder misfire, tech recommended starting with checking wiring, and he was right. They said there was some wiring messed up, they replaced it plus did some maintenance stuff like an oil change since I&#8217;ll be going to college, and my car is back to normal! Yay! Drove it back home and to the grocery store, it&#8217;s all good and behaving well, no more shaking or lights popping up. 

Now I can get stuff done haha, I gotta go into the nearest city for my drug test (required for clinical for nursing school) and I gotta go up to my college and sign stuff with HR and pick up my scrubs etc. Right now I gotta focus on finishing my Harry Potter book, I&#8217;m 3/4 through. It&#8217;s due the 21st and I can&#8217;t renew it cuz I already did once and I&#8217;m leaving for college anyway, but I should finish it easily. Whenever I actually sit down to read it I make huge progress, I read about 1/4 of it last night. My slowness is mostly lack of actually sitting down to read. I also have to focus on completing my online clinical orientation. Unfortunately it&#8217;s just lots of reading policies and then taking post-tests. 

I&#8217;m remembering back to the oral allergy syndrome thing, was it Gigs who identified it as that? My birch pollen allergy? I can&#8217;t remember if I responded to that. But yeah it&#8217;s totally OAS. I&#8217;ve never been to an allergist, but I&#8217;m fairly confident in my diagnosis. I sometimes forget that I react to apples haha, I just ate one and my mouth and throat got itchy and my chin was itchy from where the juice got on it. The reaction happens while I&#8217;m still eating it if I take more than like 2 minutes to eat it lol. I feel like apples are a more recent allergen development for me, only the past couple years I&#8217;ve had reactions, and they&#8217;re not severe enough for me to think much of it until I&#8217;m having the reaction. I&#8217;ve also had sugar snap peas and kiwi cause my mouth to get itchy. I still eat apples, kiwis, and sugar snap peas in moderation. 

But with peaches, considering my whole face was red and itchy for at least an hour despite Benadryl that one time at work (idk if there were hives but a kid asked why my face was so red haha), I don&#8217;t eat them raw anymore. Peaches and nectarines are the worst for me, they&#8217;re the only 2 that have made my whole face red and itchy. I worry the reaction could become more severe, so I only eat peaches canned or frozen or baked, they don&#8217;t give me trouble unless they&#8217;re fresh, and nectarines don&#8217;t usually come as anything but fresh, so unfortunately I haven&#8217;t had a nectarine in years (even though they used to be my favorite fruit as a kid, so juicy!)


----------



## bdb84

Hey ladies! 

Do y'all chat from your computer or your phone? I feel like I can never keep up. I'll go several days without logging in, so by the time I finally do, I have 10 pages to catch up on and can never just hop right in to the convo :( 

Keeps- Name that precious boy Theo! And kick that worthless POS out of your house. His behavior is going to escalate if you do not. 

Gig- your belly is adorable! 

I'm still carrying very low. I know my uterus is in the right place because I can feel her extend out really high, but she just seems to like to stay by my pubic bone.


----------



## gigglebox

I post from my phone. I tend to return throughout the day when the baby is entertaining himself or when I'm in bed.

Bdb we need an updated bump pic!

Afm gender scan may be a no-go :( I don't think the place I went to last time is open anymore. The next closest & affordable place is over an hour away :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Phone which is why I lost less. Trapped under work and trial so I have the energy to read not respond

Omfg I have been on hold for 1.5 half! I went from 3 to 2 in less than ten minutes but have been at 2 for over an hour!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I post from my phone. We don't have a computer or the internet for that matter haha I know we live in the Stone Age. No one understands but we seriously have no need for it. Plus it's almost $150/ month. 

Dobs- holy cow what are you on hold for?!

gigs- over an hour away! Oh no. That's disappointing. I'm sorry. I forget in other parts of the country things are spread out. My sister doesn't have an ultrasound place near her either. Closest one is a couple hours away. Crazy. We have at least 5 within 30 minutes and I live in small town. 

Purple- beautiful positive!! One time is totally enough. Lots of women on this thread thought they were out and got knocked up. 

Shae- yay for car being fixed!!! That's the best feeling. Thanks for reminding me about doing an oil change on my car. Ugh I don't want to. 

AFM- temp hasn't gone up. So don't think I ovulated. Annoying. But nothing I can do about it. 
Max's speech appoint went great! Gave us a few things to work on and we'll follow up in a few weeks but no need for consistent speech therapy at this point. Even though he doesn't talk? She was impressed with his sign language and understanding though.


----------



## DobbyForever

5 hours to find out he did not show up to our court ordered mediation. We had them separately because of the restraining order.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it's okay. I think I'll have trouble at first too! I started feeling movement at 19 weeks with V if I remember correctly.

I hope her language takes off. I'm suprised she doesn't say "no" yet though:haha: 

Lovely bump comparison. I think I started mine at 15 or 16 weeks. I remember when you dyed your hair blue. 

Oh no about the gender scan :( there is one private place about an hr from me. It doesn't list prices. I'd rather pay for the extras at my ob office as they do them.
J hello!! Hmmm, I'll be the devil's advocate and wonder why he would ttc so soon. Then again maybe he understands you don't have time to wait?? 

Anyways, I hope things work out with you and new guy :)

Jez wow she has a huge vocabulary!! V used to say "mom, mom, mom, mom" all the time. Poor DH was still waitng for her to say "dada".

No early gender scan so looking like mid to late October. Lots going on though to keep me distracted.

Purple you are still defintely in the game. Good luck!!


Shae so glad your car is fixed and sounded pretty simple!!! 

Go finish HP!! Oh and good luck reading on policies, total snooze fest.

Bdb I carried low with DD. Oh and it's 6 days late but happy V day!!

I post on my phone. It can be a pain, but oh well. I type much faster on a laptop.

Greenie when I googled ultrasound places I got a ton from Cali!! Like.... doesn't help me :(

Glad his speech appt went well. FX you O in the next couple days when DH is home or just after he leaves.

Dobby don't worry about lack of responding. You have a lot on your plate. :hugs: 

Also holy sh!+ 1.5 hr on hold?!


AFM I threw up this morning for the first time this pregnancy. It was really awful. Tmi warning ****bits of egg came out my nose****. Ugh, I guess I may try another toothpaste and/or brushing at work. 

I'm working tomorrow to earn extra $$ for our vacation next month. I can use some of it for medical care or maybe Christmas shopping money. 

Oh and thanks to Shae I had sushi for lunch. It was yummy :)

V's check up is next month. I'm anxious to find out her height. She is really tall. I'm guessing 32 or 33 inches. I haven't weighed her in awhile but probably around 26 lbs.


----------



## pacificlove

I too type from my phone... So sometimes is ends up fragmented it makes no sense. 

Flueky, eew. But welcome to pregnancy, reassuring isn't it! 

Gigs, big belly small belly, you look adorable, believe me! Just remember it's a different pregnancy then the last one. 

J, wohoo! Missed your posts, please do post more often! Thought of you today, I met a wonderful dark bridle bullmastiff b!tch. Nice built, colour and temperament. 
Good luck with the new man, I too am surprised he's in for a reversal that quick! Maybe he regrets the choice his ex sort of forced him into?

Dobs, what's the next step for you with all this court stuff, especially since ex-ass didn't show?

Shae, wohoo for the fixed car. How have you not read hp yet??? 

I could really use some sugar now that I am thinking of macaroons and Macarons again... Preference given to the almond flavored one ;) or a cupcake would do :haha:

On another note: I had wonderful fries today! Thinner then shoestring fries, with parmesan cheese and a balsamic vinegar reduction and caramelized onions on them. Yummy!!

Speech, I think L is doing alright. He's mixing his 2 languages, some 3-4 syllable words he's only saying the middle portion. Still also insist to use the old "internet dial up tone" sound for "water".... On the other hand he takes clear instructions when we tell him to bring or take something from the fridge to any location. And has his first 3 word sentence. "In the truck". Although the word "truck" doesn't always sound like truck, especially when excited then it turns into "cock"....try having this kid in public and he spots a truck! He'll yell "Biiiiiig cock!" And his daddy often just says "thank you my son!"...


----------



## DobbyForever

Having a shit day. I need a virtual hug


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific those fries sound yummy!! 

Oh and that's hillarious how he says that!! I'd be mortified, but it's funny :haha:

Dobby :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Bdb I read/post from my phone, but I keep it on desktop mode so I can post pictures and stuff, plus I prefer the layout. 

Gigs sorry about the private scan :(

Dobs being on hold sucks ugh. I can&#8217;t believe he didn&#8217;t even show to the mediation. But that shows how much he doesn&#8217;t care. Sounds like it&#8217;ll help you win stuff. Sorry about the shit day. Sending virtual hugs. :hugs:

Green do you pay for data on your phone to access internet? I have WiFi at my house and most of us have laptops, the WiFi is better than the LTE usually because the signal isn&#8217;t as good for the LTE. I&#8217;m glad Max&#8217;s appointment went well! Sorry about the not ovulating though. 

Flueks the policies are totally a snooze fest, I agree. Sorry about the vomiting, the nose puking is the worst. Glad you got sushi! How tall was V at birth? You&#8217;re very tall, right? I know I was 22 inches at birth, apparently that&#8217;s a bit tall for birth? I thought 18-20 was more the usual. I wasn&#8217;t huge otherwise, I was 7lb13oz. ETA: according to an internet calculator, 22 inches is the 94.7th percentile for a newborn. 32-33 inches is 93-99th for V&#8217;s age. 

PL don&#8217;t worry, I&#8217;ve read HP! I read them when I was a kid. I just decided to reread them cuz it&#8217;d been so long and I&#8217;m a bit obsessed with HP. The &#8220;biiiiiig cock&#8221; for big truck makes me laugh. Kids can be so funny with their mispronunciations.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yes nose puking sucks so much. Ugh, I'm hoping it was a one time thing this pregnancy.

I'm 5'8" now, I apparently lost an inch already :haha: DH is very tall. At birth she was 19 1/4 inches but 5 weeks early. I was 21 inches tall when I was born. I was also chunky at 9lb 6 oz. I think 21 and up is tall at birth so you were quite tall at birth. How tall are you now? I know you've said but can't recall.


----------



## PurplePear

Dobby - sending hugs sorry to hear your day was stressful :-( 

Flueky water out of the house hurts I imagine the egg wasn't very pleasant. 

Giggs where do you live that you have to drive so far for a gender ultra sound?

Shae happy to hear your car was an easy fix! What kind of car is it?

Green sorry to hear about not ovulating hopefully next cycle is the one! 

Redid my opk tonight and it was lighter than this morning.. Will retry in the am to see if it continues to lighten...ok I'll admit I'm just a poas addict lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pl the big cock comment made me smile, but your hubby's response made me laugh. Also the dial up tone..."Kssshhhhh"? Is that the sound for water? Because that's pretty German sounding to me ;) :haha: 

Shae I have the oral allergy to mango skins. They jack my lips up. Hubby has a stone fruit allergy; gets an itchy mouth and throat when he eats cherries, peaches, etc.

Green very glad speech went well! 

:hugs: dobs that is so frustrating. I'm sorry he is making your life so difficult. Glad he missed mediation though. The more he f's up the better for you. 

Purple I live near a small city/college town. We have several imaging places but none that will do elective ultrasounds :( i even called my regular ob today but no dice. The one place that does them for novelty purposes appears to be closed.

So we went to the county fair today...I ran into an old mom friend from the list of moms who more or less habe forgotten about me since i had a baby and they got their running click. It was super awkward. 

I did however win a carney gold fish! We'll see how long it lasts. I threw him in my 20 gallon tank so he'll probably have a better chance than most of the fish there...


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I&#8217;m 5&#8217;8&#8221;. My mom thinks I might&#8217;ve been an inch taller if I hadn&#8217;t starved myself for a few months in 9th grade, but we&#8217;ll never know, and I don&#8217;t want to be any taller anyway. 

Purple it&#8217;s a 2006 Subaru Outback. It was my grandmother&#8217;s. Sounds like you definitely ovulated!

Gigs I do wonder if OAS is more common than we realize. Hm. Awesome about the goldfish! I think my 3 gallon tank may be leaking which would mean I&#8217;d have to put my poor fish back in the 1 gallon, and I really don&#8217;t want to do that. Maybe if I just buy some flex tape :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, big cyber hugs!! 

Gigs, L does the deep throat chrrrrr sound. It almost reminds me of the sound an old half plugged water faucet makes when water tries to still gush out. Airplanes for example are "meeh"s to him, we think it's because those are the sounds those little Cessna's or seaplanes make when they fly high above our house.... Sheep are "baah"s. He's decided that a lot of things are named after the sounds they make, even though we've told him the right words just as many times. :haha: 
Kids are funny!


----------



## kittykat7210

Height in children does not correspond to height as an adult, at 10 years old I was 5ft2 and did not grow again even though I had always been predicted to be 5ft10-6ft :rofl:

Dobby :hugs: :hug:


----------



## claireybell

Lotsa cyber hugs n love Dobby 

Omg Pacific those fries & cheese sound scrummy mmmmm!!! I love the biiiiiiiig cock word from L :haha: my SO would be a proud Dad chuckling at that aswell hehee! 

Uhh Flueks thats rough, sorry you got sick :( do u think it was pg icky related or just a random one? U are nearly 3 months along now eeeep!! Not long until scan ahhhhhhh!!! 

Nualas version of &#8216;Fork&#8217; when shes eating... LOL!! Its clear as anything that sounds like it rhymes with Duck :rofl: Shes generally reeeally chatty now & will copy any word you ask her, she has trouble with &#8216;L&#8217; as we say Love you & she looks at us & says bye bye hahaa

I cant remember much else lol i read this at 630am & its now 10am, ive got up, sorted brekkie since then im abit frazzled ha


----------



## gigglebox

I wish we could post bideos on here, would be cute hearing all the babies with their new found vocab skills or just seeing them be cute! 

Yesterday Lev dragged his diaper can oit of his room, brought it to the loving room, and tried to fit it under our side table. When that wouldn't work, he left it for a bit, then came back and dragged it back to his room :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Hahaaaa that was what he was dragging on the Instagram video??! :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that is cute. Sometimes I wonder how they get those ideas!?

Cb, Ls hello sounds British. No idea how he picked that up....

My childhood pediatrician said that whatever height kids reach by age 2, they double into adulthood. That was correct for me and my brother.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies I can fill you next week

Only good news is that the government is collecting child support im getting it. Still not on time but a couple weeks late is better than not


----------



## gigglebox

That is good Dobs. At least you can count on it being late and adjust accordingly.

Cb yup kind of looks like a droid but it's a diaper can.

That is so cute pl!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs Im glad youre finally getting child support payments. I cant wait for you to be able to tell us everything, cuz Im super nosy and cant mind my own business. 

Gigs thats so funny about the diaper can haha

Kit what age did you start your period? It seems that once you get your period you only grow for the next 2 years or so, Im guessing anywhere from 0-4 inches. At 10 years old I was only 411 or so, but I didnt get my period until I was 13, by which point I was 56. My sister started her period at 11. I dont remember how tall she was, just that she was 51 at 10 years old. My guess is that she was 53-4 at 11. Shes 56 now, and hasnt grown in at least a year. We expected her to be around 510-11 based on her childhood height, she was off the charts tall as a kid, but since she got her period so early, that didnt happen. So yes, height at any given age doesnt determine much. Height at first period is the most telling I think. 
And of course, nutrition matters a lot. Kids who dont eat enough will be shorter. My SO didnt eat much while on adderall as a kid, so hes only 54. As a kid they thought hed be 6 tall. Wrong. I likely wouldve been an inch taller had I not starved myself at 14, but Im pretty close to what my doctor estimated when I was a kid. I think she said 58-9.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Dobs Im glad youre finally getting child support payments. I cant wait for you to be able to tell us everything, cuz Im super nosy and cant mind my own business.
> 
> Gigs thats so funny about the diaper can haha
> 
> Kit what age did you start your period? It seems that once you get your period you only grow for the next 2 years or so, Im guessing anywhere from 0-4 inches. At 10 years old I was only 411 or so, but I didnt get my period until I was 13, by which point I was 56. My sister started her period at 11. I dont remember how tall she was, just that she was 51 at 10 years old. My guess is that she was 53-4 at 11. Shes 56 now, and hasnt grown in at least a year. We expected her to be around 510-11 based on her childhood height, she was off the charts tall as a kid, but since she got her period so early, that didnt happen. So yes, height at any given age doesnt determine much. Height at first period is the most telling I think.
> And of course, nutrition matters a lot. Kids who dont eat enough will be shorter. My SO didnt eat much while on adderall as a kid, so hes only 54. As a kid they thought hed be 6 tall. Wrong. I likely wouldve been an inch taller had I not starved myself at 14, but Im pretty close to what my doctor estimated when I was a kid. I think she said 58-9.

That absolutely makes sense, I started my period at 8!


----------



## claireybell

Blimey thats mega early Kit

I was nearly 17 when started my period.. im just abit shorter than 5ft 7, i think mines reeeeally late for starting & my mum never thought it was odd & never checked with Dr!


----------



## Flueky88

Purple sounds like good BD timing.

Shae interesting we were close to same height at birth and same height now.

CB no scan. We don't do them at 12 weeks.

Oh and it was definitely pregnancy related sickness. Brushing my teeth brought it on as I was a bit nauseated before brushing.

Gigs I wish we could share videos too.

Pacific I heard the same about doubling their height at 2.

Dobby yay!!! Better late than unknown or never :)

CB that does seem a little late, but not crazy late. I was a tad early at a month after my 11th birthday. I think 12 to 14 is my typical, but not for sure.

Kitty I don't think I could deal with AF at 8. Yuck.


AFM got through my work day. Extra money for vacation is secured :)

Oh and I was thinking. I'm on social media more/FB. If someone wanted to add me I'll give you my name in a PM. If no one does, I understand.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks they dont do a 12wk NT dating scan no? Will yours be at 20wks then? 

Ooh yes PM your details & il add you, im a fb moocher/user more than Insta but i do have an Instagram acc :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB nope they do dating at 7 to 8 weeks. Then an anatomy at 20. I like early scan though.

Okay I'll pm you.


----------



## shaescott

Kit that&#8217;s so early! Did you know about periods yet when you got it? I don&#8217;t think my mom explained them fully to me until I was 9 years old. I thought it was the coolest concept when she told me lol. Not so exciting anymore. She got hers at 12 so she assumed (correctly) that I wouldn&#8217;t get it too early. My sister getting hers in 5th grade was a shock (I was at the end of 7th when I got mine), my mom was on a trip and my dad insisted on going out to buy pads for her, even though I offered to go instead. He ended up sending me a million pictures of different kinds of pads at CVS :dohh: Hopefully nobody thought he was a creeper. 

CB wow that&#8217;s very late, you and Kit are opposites! My youngest aunt was 16 when she got hers though. She&#8217;s 5&#8217;7&#8221; as well. But of course, getting it late doesn&#8217;t mean you&#8217;ll be tall, it just means you have more time to grow. 

Regarding social media, I&#8217;m keeping it to just people I know in person for now, BUT I&#8217;ve been thinking I&#8217;ll make an IG dedicated to personal wedding planning and TTC stuff when I get to that point (maybe earlier, just to have it ready) that I wouldn&#8217;t want IRL friends/family following, but BnB friends would be perfect for that, so if/when I make one, I&#8217;ll let you ladies know and we can share handles at that point if y&#8217;all are interested.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae my mum was always very factual about things, I&#8217;ve known about periods and sex and the proper way to make babies since I was 3-5! She&#8217;s always explained things properly and none of this pushing belly button stuff that I&#8217;ve heard other people have told their kids. If I asked a question I got the real answer, no exceptions! So it wasn&#8217;t a foreign concept it was just a bit early! I was wearing a bra at 8 too! I was a B cup at 8 and by the time I was 11 I was a DD!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty that&#8217;s good that you already knew. I don&#8217;t think I actually asked how babies were made until I was 9 or so. If I did, I didn&#8217;t remember the answer and had to ask again. I know my mom had to explain it 3 times before I remembered, but I think each explanation was within weeks of each other. Not certain. I only actually remember one the explanations, which was the last I think. We were in the laundry room and I was asking questions while she did the laundry lol. I remember her telling me that our family is super fertile and we don&#8217;t need to try to get pregnant. I asked if that meant she and my dad didn&#8217;t have to have sex to have my sister and I (totally hoping they didn&#8217;t cuz that sex stuff sounded gross) :rofl: she said no, they still had to do it once for each of us :rofl: ah kids, their brains are so funny. 

I just finished the HP book (it was the 6th). I think the big death would&#8217;ve been more shocking if I didn&#8217;t already know all the reasons behind it and the secrets involved in it etc (trying not to spoil it just in case) but I&#8217;m sure the first time I read it I bawled my eyes out, considering I was probably 13 or so when I read it. Tbh if I didn&#8217;t know it was coming, I probably would&#8217;ve cried at this age as well haha. 

I just went scuba diving through the insane mess that is my room (tomorrow&#8217;s project if I can get the motivation: deep clean my room) and found book 7. Time to read stuff I already know about the truth behind the death, but I&#8217;m sure there&#8217;s a LOT I don&#8217;t remember. There&#8217;s been things in every book I&#8217;d forgot about. Mostly because they weren&#8217;t in the movies and I hadn&#8217;t read the books since I was 13 and have marathoned the movies in the last few months. But I haven&#8217;t forgotten everything about the books, the huge theories and stuff are fresher in my mind thanks to the million tumblr posts about HP I&#8217;ve read (mostly through Pinterest). 

I actually may not read much of book 7 over the next 2 weeks, despite the fact that I&#8217;m quite excited to read it. I have a ton of crap I&#8217;ve gotta get done with actual due dates, whereas I can bring the book with me to college, since I own it. 
My to-do list:
1) Clinical Policy modules (which will take a bit cuz it&#8217;s a LOT of boring reading)
2) ATI Achieve modules (aka modules on studying and test taking that they just told us 2-3 days ago they want us to do, plus the ATI website was down for maintenance a few hours ago because of course it is)
3) Drug Test (gotta go into the city for this one)
4) Pick up my scrubs (gotta drive 1.5 hours to my college town)
5) Go to my college&#8217;s HR to sign my offer letter for work study (hopefully same day as picking up the scrubs)
6) Get a flu shot (hopefully this one will be simple, it&#8217;s not due until 9/30 but I wanna get it done before I leave for college, it&#8217;s a clinical requirement)
7) Deep clean my room (this could take more than one day as I&#8217;m terrible at tackling huge tasks like this, though it&#8217;s less bad once I&#8217;ve started)
8) Pack for college (god help me)
9) Shop for college supplies (crap I&#8217;m behind on that, plus my mom will want to take my sister and I back to school clothing shopping as well)
10) Return HP book 6 to library (totally forgot to add that earlier)
11) Change my poor fish&#8217;s water (I&#8217;ve been putting it off, it&#8217;s been far too long)
12) Cry because I suck at getting stuff done when I&#8217;m not in school and also because my mom would get all this done in 3 days tops :rofl::cry:

All I got done today was depositing a check my grandfather sent me as a back to college gift (idk where he&#8217;s getting the money, he&#8217;s 91 and has about 100 grandkids), getting gas, picking up the sushi takeout my mom ordered, and finishing the book. Not exactly impressive.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae that particular death rocked me a bit. Kept having a "but he'll come back..." thought lol. I guess he did in ways but not what Ibwas thinking/wanted. Also the movie really glossed over the reason it happened. It was nice having a much better understanding after teading the book.

Afm...I am sure I felt movement yesterday, slight kicks I guess down pretty low, followed by a BH contraction. Any pregnant ladies getting them again yet? They started about 2-3 weeks ago for me but I wasn't sure that's what they were but now I am...the feeling is undeniable plus my uterus is now large enough to feel it's super balled up/tight during it.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae no worries, I understand why you would not.

Oh and I wanted to say, not sure how early you wanted your flu shot, but I don't think they give them until September. I prefer to wait until October because flu season is 10/1 to 3/31, and I want it to last for the longest duration of flu season. I know you don't have the option to wait until October though.

I found the first half of book 7 difficult to read. It wasn't fast paced at all, but then it really took off.

Gigs, sorry not that far along yet, but I feel like I've read BH start earlier in subsequent pregnancies. 


AfM passed out last night around 1030 and got up at 8. Woke up a few times though. Feeling better today from getting so much rest. I'm already having reflux though, and I only had pieces of thin crust pizza at 730 past night. Well not counting breakfast and lunch. I think I may need to take medication for it this time. I didn't get heartburn and reflux until 3rd tri with V. I have appt tomorrow so I'll talk with her then.

ETA i did baking soda test again yesterday morning and it was girl result again.


----------



## claireybell

It was so long ago i read the HP books but i loved them, the only one i hated reading & struggled to keep up on was book 5, Order of the Phoenix, i call it the stepping stone book as needed to read it to get the jist of whats to come but fml Harry with jus screamy angry CAPITAL letters moaning pissed me off loads Lol! 

Im currently finishing up reading &#8216;The Unmumsy Mum&#8217;, has anyone else read it or heard of it? I highly recommend it esp if first time mum & if not first tine just read it anyway, its bloody hilarious & you don&#8217;t feel bad at all about saying this like &#8216;ffs&#8217; under your breath 20 times a day haha such a great read! She has her second book out now aswell which i have yet to purchase ;) 

My BH started around wk 14 again this time, yay for movement pokes Gigs, they get more regular now you can def recognise them hehe

Ooh thanks Flueks re Flu shot info, il be booking mibe in for Sept/Oct, i need to do my Whooping cough vaccine aswell, anytime iver 16wks apparently but i keep forgetting lol

Im getting lots more heartburn this pg aswell, didn&#8217;t really get it with the other 2.. i only need to bend over/down to pick something up & it gets me :( i have mw this Friday coming so il be getting a prescription for some Gaviscon :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

CB yes order of the pheonix was a difficult read. I mean I can understand some how he felt, but still you want to throttle him a few times.

I haven't heard of that book CB. I'll look into it. I really haven't had energyto do any reading or video games. Maybe in a week or two.

I wonder if flu season is a bit different in other parts of the world. I am required by my job to get the shot so I get it free from them. I think they do tdap/whooping cough at 28 weeks here. I think DH is going to get one this time.

I had it loads in 3rd tri with V, I broke down and bought tums. I gave them to my mom afterwards though. I can't recall did Riley and Nuala have much hair at birth?


----------



## claireybell

Haha i know, i found myself saying out loud &#8216;arghhhh Harry shut the f up&#8217; :haha: 

Riley had a lil bit if hair & i only had it once with him near the end, nuala was practically bald with a couple of ginger tufts lol! I don&#8217;t see this one having much haur either really.. but a friend of mine, her boy had a few wisps of hair when he was born & she had killer heartburn bless her, like glugging big bottles weekly, i wonder why they said lotsa haired babys give u h.burn? Hmm.. i may have to Google lol

U gotta check that book out its great, its not expensive either, probs get a used hardback copy on ebay for couple £&#8217;s /$&#8217;s..

Whats the tdap along with whooping cough? Ours has something else with it aswell i cant remember.. maybe its the same


----------



## Flueky88

CB maybe this boy will have lots of hair. While it's not a 100% there is a legit study that found a correlation between heartburn and hair.

Tdap is tetanus, diptheria, and pertussis/whooping cough. I would think it would probably be the same. 

I can't find the heartbeat today or last night. I'll just wait until my appt tomorrow. Baby is probably hiding. Cheeky thing.


----------



## claireybell

The lil monkey, i bet he/she is laying very low down #eyeroll :) 

Ah yes thats it, its the same Vaccination we have here for whooping cough plus the Tetanus etc.. 

Just watched a catch up episode i recorded of the latest season of The Affair, they just killed off a main character :shock: im in shock & sadness Lol! Next episode will be a good&#8217;n hehe


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi everyone! Things are good here. Baby is getting two more teeth in! Which brings the count to 7. She's 11 months now! I can't wait to celebrate her first birthday. She's been getting up at 5:30 everyday which I am unamused at. This morning she started crying at 3:30, and just when I was about to get her, she fell back asleep.

DH and I are starting the trying for another talks. We both want to start trying soon.... prob once I get my cycles back. I haven't had AF yet since I've been breastfeeding/pumping. I'll probably try to wean after her first birthday so we can try at the end of this year or beginning of next.

Speaking of AF, I didn't get mine until I was 16. Which was fine with me! Late bloomer over here. 

If anyone wants my fb or Instagram, just message me! I post more over there than I do here! I'm insta-friends with Jez and CB already. Jez, your videos of stilly are always sooooo cute!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh I hate when show kill off main characters!!! It just leaves me feeling so irrationally upset even though yeah it's just tv...

Fluek yup I couldn't find the hb too many times. I've decided doplers aren't for me haha.

Also I don't know if it's coincidence or what but i had bad heartburn with ds1 and he had an insane amount of hair! Ds3 barely any heartburn and not a lot of hair (and what was there fell out then grew back closer to 9/10 months).


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Michelle! So are you tall then? Yay for ttc #2! Well, when you can anyway :haha: will you be weaning little lady off milk to try and get af to return?

Ugh bad sleep fried my brain and shortens my fuse. It's literally the only part of infants/babies I just cannot stand and it's unavoidable! Really hoping this next one is a better sleeper than ds2 was.


----------



## Jezika

Yah Gigs I hear ya on the infant stage. Was not a fan either. Not coz of the sleep deprivation per se, but the unknown of how baby will sleep each night (in my case being terrified of sleeping next to baby while tiny coz thats the only way she would actually sleep) and the fact they dont give much back till theyre older. I know that sounds bad. I think Ill be a lot less stressed about it second time around though. 

The Tdap vaccine in pregnancy only started to be recommended in Ontario last year I think. I found this out recently when I cut my finger badly in metal and was hoping Id received the tetanus immunity when preg via the Tdap vaccine, only to discover it was introduced literally months after Tillys birth, eye roll. Anyway, glad its a thing in the UK too.

Michelle I love your pics and videos too! You also always have such good lighting haha. Thats exciting about TTC2. You know, my AF came back at 5 months, which I know is fairly average, but it happened right after Tilly had gone 3-4 days without nursing much because she was sick and in hospital, and I wonder if that slowdown in nursing triggered AF. The average AF-return timepoint also happens to coincide with when most babies start eating solids, so I also wonder whether a concurrent decrease in nursing triggers it. All this to say that if you didnt want to fully wean, you could try just slowing down a bit to try to jump start AF and then resume. Im still BFing at 20 months and AF is regular. Funny how once its back its BACK, even if you BF lots again.

Shae just make a list for each day, get whats on the list done, and then treat yourself. Its tough though I know. 

Oh my brother (lives in London, UK) told me he and my SIL are expecting! It will be my first time being an auntie and obv Tillys first (and only) chance for a cousin! Super early though... 7 weeks, but he said scan measured her a week behind. Hope thats not a concern.


----------



## Daemon

Hi ladies! Just going to jump right in here. I track my bbt, had confirmed ovulation on CD 14, bd 3 days before that. Fast forward and I am now 20DPO with a negative test and day 18 and 19. Some pregnancy symptoms. I am seeeing my doc in the morning but wanted some thoughts.


----------



## claireybell

Daemon - welcome to the chat feed :) So from Ovulation cd14 & you being cd20 niw, you would only be around 6ish dpo.. probs abit too early for a positive test result just yet but doesnt mean you&#8217;ve not conceived, id re-try testing around 9/10 dpo hun.. what symptoms are u having? I had spotting at 5/6dpo & neg test & poditive result at 10dpo :thumbup: Hope your drs apt goes well.. will they do a blood draw so early? 

Mich - oooh yay for talks of ttc bubs no2 :) if your cycles return to normal before the end of the year will you be ttc sooner? I just now realising its nearly Sept & not earlier in yr hahaa!! I love your Insta account pics, your most recent &#8216;watermelon&#8217; hashtag one of you & the lil babe is very cute indeed :) The last week, Nualas been waking at 5:15-30am, zzzz! Im pooped aswell! So feeling your pain there.. Any plans for her 1st birthday??

Wow Jez congrats on becoming a soon to be Aunt, amazing news! I wouldnt worry about dates before 9wks as they alot of time are inaccurate as the baby grows at diff rates, as long as there was a hb even though she measured abit behind thats still fab <3 awww your bro will have his & no doubt your broodiness will kick back in haha! 

Urhh yeah i know, i was chatting with my friend & it seems the main character &#8216;Alison&#8217; thats been killed off, she wanted to leave the show & according to the people who make the show, her character had run its course, pffft, whatever! She was the Star & theres lotsa stories they could&#8217;ve done but hey ho! Its a good watch though haha!


----------



## shaescott

Michelle wow it&#8217;s so crazy that your baby girl is about to be a year old! I always find it so crazy when I see how long ago everyone had their babies, time really flies! Of course this thread has been going for so long that I shouldn&#8217;t be surprised, but I always am anyway. Anyway, how exciting that you&#8217;re in the talks for starting TTC! Fx&#8217;d everything goes smoothly and you get pregnant right away once you start trying!

Re: killing off main characters, I hate it too! I watch Grey&#8217;s Anatomy (spoilers ahead), so I&#8217;ve dealt with MANY beloved character deaths. I think a few of them actually made me cry. Pretty sure Lexie&#8217;s death made me cry, she was my favorite character. Just now realized that the same actress&#8217;s character in Supergirl is named Alex, which are both derivatives of Alexandra of course, and now I&#8217;m totally like whoaaaa (I&#8217;m exhausted so I&#8217;m reacting like I&#8217;m drunk or maybe high, idk cuz I&#8217;ve never been high). They usually seem to kill characters when the actor&#8217;s contract ends and they don&#8217;t want to renew it or ABC doesn&#8217;t want to renew it. I&#8217;d much rather they handle the actors&#8217; exits like they did April and Arizona&#8217;s at the end of this past season. No death, they&#8217;re just moving or getting a job elsewhere. I can deal with that. I&#8217;ll keep watching unless they kill off Meredith, and considering she&#8217;s the actual sole main character, that would end the show. They better not end it that way. 

Jez congrats to your brother! Yeah I&#8217;ve made a list of what has to get done. Tomorrow (technically today as it&#8217;s 4:15 am as I&#8217;m typing this) I&#8217;m going to return my book, get my flu shot, and go to Walmart. At Walmart, I&#8217;ll be buying some new wireless bras (I&#8217;ll explain in a later paragraph), looking at getting prescription sunglasses, and buying a crap ton of school supplies. My dad offered to bring my sister and I school shopping. I don&#8217;t think he realizes how much money that&#8217;s gonna cost. Yikes. I&#8217;m planning to do my drug test Tuesday or Wednesday, and pick up my scrubs a weekday this week, that one requires more planning. I haven&#8217;t seen SO in over a week due to his work schedule so whatever day he&#8217;s available, he&#8217;s gonna get. I have a very high sex drive so seeing him takes priority :blush: :haha:

CB I think Daemon said 20dpo not CD20. 

Daemon that&#8217;s very odd that you&#8217;re so late despite confirmed O and negative HPTs. I&#8217;m glad you&#8217;re seeing your doctor! Hopefully it&#8217;s not an ectopic or chemical pregnancy. 

AFM I&#8217;ve now taken 3 pills of week 2 on the pill, which is a higher estrogen level than week 1. I can definitely feel it. Week 1 my boobs felt like they do before I get my period (mildly sore). Week 2, they&#8217;re so sore it feels like I&#8217;m going through puberty all over again. My mom thinks there&#8217;s a good chance the level of soreness could mean my boobs are getting bigger. Sigh. I&#8217;m not looking forward to week 3, which has the highest estrogen levels (35 micrograms). Anyway, this morning my boobs hurt so much I dug through my clean laundry (which I haven&#8217;t put away) looking for my wireless bra. I found it, thank god. But I only have one. So I&#8217;m gonna buy a few more. The one I have is also too small. If I want my boobs to not be popping out, the push up thing in the bottom has to go on my boob instead of under it. It left a mark on my lower boobs just like a wire would under the boobs. Luckily it wasn&#8217;t actually uncomfortable, unlike my wired bras. So yeah. I&#8217;m gonna try on wireless bras tomorrow. I hope they have lots that aren&#8217;t racerback, cuz I hate those. I dislike pullover bras, so sports bras are not my friends. Wish my luck in my bra hunting adventures.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I love an excuse to go shopping! Hope you find some bras you like. 

Jez congrats on the family expansion! Are you close with your BIL? Also I wouldn't worry about the size. She probably just o'd late by a week. Same happened to my sil with her first. 

My bil & sil are still trying as far as I know :/ I hope they get pregnant soon. I know SIL is probably having a hard time with the mental aspect of it, especially since ahe "thinks" she's had two cp's. On a more selfish note I have a xmas gift for them but can only give it if they're pregnant. 

Dae I have no insight on your situation but hopefully you're just one of those women who doesn't register on hpt's! Fx!

Afm sooo tired; intense thunderstorms were eolling through from 2 until about 5 this morning. Amazingly Levin still sttn :shock: it was ratrling our house so i'm blown away as to how that happened. Des woke up but just stayed in bed.


----------



## Daemon

Good morning! Sorry if there was confusion, I am 20 DPO, CD 34. With my daughter I tested positive on a cheap test at 11DPO


----------



## claireybell

Daemon yes sorry i mis-read, sometimes ovarian cysts can delay periods.. :-/ have u seen your Dr yet? What times the apt, i hope all goes ok.. :hugs: 

SHae what combi pill are u taking? Ive never heard of diff levels of hormones for the first packet or packs on a monthly basis.. mine were always 30mg


----------



## shaescott

CB turns out i was wrong in thinking the estrogen varied, it&#8217;s actually the progesterone (technically progestin cuz it&#8217;s artificial) that varies in hormone level. The estrogen stays at 35 mcg, but the progestin goes 180 mcg week 1, 215 mcg week 2, 250 mcg week 3. It&#8217;s Tri-Previfem, which is a generic/cheaper equivalent of ortho-tri-cyclen. 

On the way to bra shopping. I hate when my dad drives. He&#8217;s insanely paranoid and anxious and complains constantly about how stressful driving is


----------



## nyxnw

Its your friendly ghost casper haha. Checking in ladies. Read back up, but just to much to reply on.


----------



## pacificlove

Just checking in ladies... Our province is on fire with over 600 individual ones. Even here on the coast we now have thick smoke cover and it's affecting my breathing and I normally don't have any issues. Can't take a deep breath without a cough. Last night's event didn't help:

I got woken up by loud chicken noises at 1230. When I realized this type of noise wasn't normal I ran outside to the coop. The coop was VERY dusty so obviously a predator had been inside, saw one dead chicken and one squealing on the floor clinging on to live. So I checked the entire coop what I thought would be a racoon only to realize that the predator was much smaller and still killing chicken #2.! Went outside the coop to grab a shovel but also opening the window so it could get away. Back inside I saw that the predator was a mink, at which point it let go of a now dead chicken neck and got chased away. This whole time I was in an extremely dusty chicken coop. Plus our smoke from the wildfire and it took my lungs an hour to recover so I could go back to sleep....
Never had mink problems here, but the 3 inch gap in the window is over....


----------



## gigglebox

Omg pl terrible! I hope they can get the fires under control soon. And yikes about the chicken, was it one you were fond of? I swear they always go for the favorites!

Nyx hey lady! How are you feeling? Any upcoming ultrasounds?


----------



## nyxnw

gigglebox said:


> Omg pl terrible! I hope they can get the fires under control soon. And yikes about the chicken, was it one you were fond of? I swear they always go for the favorites!
> 
> Nyx hey lady! How are you feeling? Any upcoming ultrasounds?

Had some rough days, but feeling good over all. No ultrasounds until the end of next month from what i know.


----------



## gigglebox

Soooooo I don't know when this happened but Lev is up to 16 teeth....!!!!???!!! Looks like 3 broke through pretty recently. That puts him at 16 teeth! Wtf?!


----------



## Flueky88

CB is the affair on netflix?? Well I guess I should just check myself. I kind of like the fact that main characters aren't immune to death, but I think that's a bad way to write a character off.

Michelle glad she soothed herself back to sleep. Yay for ttc talks!! I'll pm you later.

Gigs I like them, but I never used mine until after 15 weeks. I think baby was in my abdominal fat area and my crappy doppler couldn't pick it up.

I am not a huge fan of nb phase as well because of the lack of sleep. I really love playing with toddlers especially 2+ years.

I hope they conceive soon. It's so stressful especially when people keep asking if you're pregnant.

Yay for L sttn during a bad thunderstorm! Hope he keeps it up for you. Oh and that's a lot of teeth!! V has slowed down, but I wonder if alluva sudden she'll have more.

Jez how odd it wasn't standard there. I'm glad it is now. Mine was actually due last year anyways. 

Congrats to your brother and SIL! Unless she's a crazy ttc'er I'd say she probably just Od a week later. FX that's all it is.

Shae have fun bra shopping. I kind of want to, but I don't need to. Plus, I might need to later.

Pacific omg I hope your air qualitu gets better and the fires put out. How sad for all the people and animals.

Nyx hello!! Happy 12 weeks!

AFM appt went well. Mw said as gigs did about hot tub use. So I'm looking foward to vacation even more :)

I got a bit irritated when I checked in. They said I had to talk with billing. I talked with them after my last appt. Didnt see why I needed to b4 this one. So I go and they are asking if I wanted to do the payment plan and pay right then. I was bursting to pee and really thought this was unnecessary. I was a bit quick with her and DH told me to chill out. I don't think I was irrational, I had planned to make a payment at checkout. I've never been delinquent either.

Anyways baby's heart rate was 160 to 170 hiding underneath my belly fat :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Sneaky hid-a-bean! I had a similar experience last time and was kind of hoping dr couldn't find it so I could get an ultrasound :haha:

Also talked to some local ladies on a 2017 baby fb page and had about 5 say the dr that predicted the sex of this baby was right for then too, anywhere between 12 & 16 weeks...so looks pretty certain this is boy3, not that I doubtes it but I still have that small sliver of "what if...?".


----------



## claireybell

Oh Pacific that&#8217;s awful.. hope the Fires get under control! Do you suffer from Asthma? I know we were chatting about Eczema/Asthma go together etc but i cant remember if u said u had it not, hoping your sleeping & breathing is more easier in the coming nights hun :hugs: 

Gigs is it couple wks until your scan? 

Nyx your 12wks woop wow thats gone fast! Hope yoir doing ok :) 

Flueks hb under belly fat #eyeroll Lol! High hb.. sounds girly typically but ye never know, whatever sex the baby is i know you love him/her <3 If you did have another girly cooking, would hubs be swayed for no3 dya think?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I halfway hoped for the same, but I felt if I wished that then I'd find out I had a mc. Crazy, I know. It's the same reason I won't lie about spotting or bleeding.

Gigs when is your anatomy scan? Shouldn't be much longer.

CB haha I know. I felt that was probably the reason I couldn't hear over the weekend, but had a moment of anxiety.

I think V was 169 to 172 at 11 weeks. So by heartbeat theory it's pointing girl. If we hage 2 girls I think it'd be harder to convince him for #3. The thought of 3 teenage girls is a bit daunting to say tge least. Crazy hormones, pregnancy?, AF. I kniw boys have it too, but it's a different extent I believe. No monthly hormonal mood swings and having AF for them. Sorry, I rambled. Anyways, will just have to see, but I'm currently feeling done with 2 right now. 

Happy 23 weeks!! Almost to V day!


----------



## pacificlove

Well here is what our day looked like... My area has the worst air quality in the world! 

Cb, no I don't have asthma, it's DH who does but he does not seem to be very affected by it. His asthma is usually triggered by allergies.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180820_170814.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gigglebox

My next scan isn't until October 1st -.- sooo farrrr

Fluek I totally get that. Same reason back in school or work if i was bullshitting about how i needed time off to see a sick relative or something i made up things about people that were already dead. Too worried I'd jinx someone living! Not that i dod that a lot but i do believe it happened a couple times...hehe

Also all my boys had fast heartbeats so I'm calling bs on that theory.


----------



## shaescott

Wow it&#8217;s quiet today!

PL that&#8217;s so crazy about the fires! I hope you guys are safe! Sorry about the chickens :(

AFM:

TMI WARNING about :sex:

SO and I hadn&#8217;t DTD since before I started the pill. I&#8217;ve been on it about 1.5 weeks now. So we finally got the chance and he said he has a mental block about finishing in me cuz he&#8217;s worried the pill won&#8217;t work as well, poor guy! He&#8217;s okay with the :spermy: going in me, he just isnt able to finish while in me cuz of the mental block plus he&#8217;s not feeling the IUD strings anymore and therefore being reminded of the switch :dohh: but I feel for him, poor thing. It&#8217;s frustrating but I get it. 

END TMI TALK

I&#8217;m thinking I&#8217;m going to do both the drug test and pick up my scrubs and go to HR on Thursday. Tomorrow my mom is bringing my sister and her friend and I to six flags. I just got offered another work study position in the classroom during my other open hours. It means I&#8217;ll have to get up early on Thursday and Friday, and also drive to the work study, but I&#8217;m highly considering it for the money. I just worry about being too overloaded and busy with all the school work plus the work hours.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I am sure soon enough it will be October! 

Shae, thanks. The fires aren't anywhere near us, but the smoke is blowing our way, even from the fires hundreds of kilometers away. Health advisories are out saying to not do any strenuous activities ATM or move them indoors. 
As for DTD: give him a month to adjust. On the other hand, you could always include him in your "cycle" talk. As in "let's have lots of sex in the week after period, maybe add a layer of protection in week 2 and go back to natural in week 3 post period. That's actually how we managed when we had no goalies for a year. You know what I mean... Give him "THE" talk of how a cycle works ;)

Speaking of which, we recently learned that a friend of ours in his mind thirties just learned that he's sterile... Basically the tube that delivers the goods from the testicles to the delivery point never formed. Lol, he's regretting lots of condom purchases in his earlier life but on the other hand now he'll have to go for a special "extraction" job to have children with his partner.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh no pl that&#8217;s awful :( I feel really bad for him!!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific that's awful!!! I couldn't imagine. I feel really bad for those with asthma or copd. Also those that lost their homes.

I wouldn't say he's used protection for no reason as it protects from STDs. Getting HIV could be life changing. However, I do not like the feel of condoms so I get that.

In any case how crazy is it that he didn't develop that tube. I hope when/if they ttc it's a short process since he'll need assistance.

Gigs that is awhile away considering how far along you are. That really sucks. Any reason why they are waiting for anatomy scan after 20 weeks?

I believe I read heartbeat theory is for right before, during, or maybe after labor. I do find it interesting to see what all the theories "suggest" though.

Shae I hope he can get over that. I know the pill was effective for me, but you always hear some story. I think that's mainly when not taken properly though. 

Have fun at six flags!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry I haven't read. I'm going to try and go back when the boys go to sleep. The past few days have been insane. Busy Saturday then max gets sick Sunday with a fever and nonstop screaming. Took him to the doctor yesterday and said nothing is wrong with him. Took him back today and they found an ear infection. Said the ear infection is minor so he might also have a viral infection but glad to finally get an answer. 3 days of a fever and nonstop screaming has made me one tired momma.


----------



## DobbyForever

Catch up later

Ex will have supervised visits min 3 more months. He also has to have weekly therapy. I keep my restraining order. He has to pay me a &#8220;fair amount of attorney&#8217;s fees&#8221;. No trial judge said evidence spoke volumes so all witnesses went home. He yelled at my ex. Like legit yelled. I loved it. And he really has A&#8217;s best interests in mind, he said my ex is a shit hole (i&#8217;m Obs paraphrasing LoL) but he wants to give him a chance to become a good dad


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that sounds like it&#8217;s close to the best case result for you. I&#8217;m glad the judge was on your side and realized how awful your ex has been. 

PL that&#8217;s a good idea. I&#8217;m not sure when I&#8217;d ovulate if I end up ovulating despite the pill, since on the IUD I had 33-35 day cycles when regular, and before the IUD I had 29-31 day cycles. I could simplify it for him and just say ovulation is on day 14 and we can avoid like 5 days before and 2 days after that day or something of the sort. Thanks for the suggestion. He&#8217;s not great at listening to girl stuff but considering it&#8217;s about pregnancy stuff, I think he&#8217;d at least try to keep up with my explanation. And you&#8217;re right that he might just need some time. 
Sorry about your friend being sterile. Does he want kids? If not that just made his life way easier, but if so it just made it way harder :/

Flueks yeah I&#8217;ve been taking it perfectly, which I explained to him. He&#8217;s just nervous cuz the IUD is what he&#8217;s used to, I think. Thanks :)

Green I hope Max feels better!


----------



## claireybell

Shae typically you shouldn&#8217;t ovulate on the combi pill if taken correctly & if u did, it could happen at any point not just mid cycle as such like a normal Period cycle.. the time it happened with me, i noticed change in my &#8216;stuff&#8217; & pains for a couple days & shrugged it off but you csn always keep some OPKS near by to use just in case if worried, its more you SO & what hes used to bless him, im sure he&#8217;ll adjust soon enough hun :hugs: 

Dobby im do glad the judge is taking your side & he yelled st your ex (lol) i love it when stuff like that happens.. how long will the supervised visits be for? 

Oh no MrsG poor Max bless him.. Ear infections are bloody horrid & when a baby or small child has one its so bad :( Have they given him any AntiB&#8217;s to clear up the last of it? Hope hes on the mend quickly hun :hugs: 

Pacific i hope your friend & his partner get pg soon after the extraction process whenever that will be, im guessing as it was never known about his insurance should def pay for things like that

Nualas heartbeat rate went up & down in labour loads with contractions, Flueks was V delivered naturally or was she csection? Not that it matters really, i just wondered.. 
my friend had high hb range for all 3 of hers & she had 2 boys, 1 girl so ye never know :) 

Just ordered most of Rileys new school uniform as he starts back 2 wks today, just need to get him some new blavk/grey trousers & shoes, i think hes more excited about his new pencil case & stationery set he can put in his bag haha :haha: kids are so funny!


----------



## claireybell

MrsG just looking at you ff chart.. when was your nearly positive OPK? Looks like you had a temp shift & poss ovulated on cd23... :)


----------



## shaescott

CB I didn&#8217;t think about the fact that the ovulation could happen at any random time of the cycle if it happened, hmm. I know it&#8217;s not supposed to happen at all, though. Tbh I was totally waiting for your &#8220;bless him&#8221; haha, you always say that and I just think it&#8217;s so cute. I nearly said it myself and realized I got it from you, people don&#8217;t say that where I&#8217;m from so there&#8217;s nowhere else I could&#8217;ve gotten it. I also started saying &#8220;y&#8217;all&#8221; just in texts/online because other people use it so often. I don&#8217;t say it out loud though, the locals would revoke my New Englander card :rofl:

ETA: I may start temping just to check for temp shifts on the off chance they do happen.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh man I use/say "y'all" all the time since moving further south! It's funny as I'm still in the same state lol. But Northern VA might as well split off, so different from the rest of VA!

Shae I still ovulated on bcp but still never got pregnant. I swear I hear of people getting pregnant on mirena way more than the pill :shrug:

Pl how are the animals holding up in the smog? 

Ugh had more to say but don't remember -.-


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i bet Riley is so cute in his uniform! Des' school just got more strict on it so now I have to get hom black oxford shoes :roll: lord help the teachers who have to help all these kids tie their shoes! 

OMG OUUUCH frick I just sneezed just now with the worst rlp pain! Omg legit feels like my muscle split for a sec! Owwww!

Dobs glad your judge can easily see what a dirt ball he is being. All things considered, sounds like a good outcome. What happens in three months? Will his rights be revoked if he shows no effort?


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie glad you Od. Sorry no BD on Friday though

Hope he's feels better, hate when V is sick. I always wish I could be sick instead of her.

Dobby so glad it went in your favor. It would be different if he loved and cared for his son, such a sad thing. I'm glad he's got so much love from you and your family.

Shae that makes since. He knows the effectiveness of IUD firsthand, but not bcp. I wasn't fertility savvy, but I don't think I ovulated on the pill. 

Also, CBs version is nicer. "Bless your heart" in the south means "bless your poor stupid soul". Well not always, but it can....

CB vaginal delivery with V. Honestly, the contractions were so relentless I had no time to pay attention to the monitor. The nurses never acted concerned though so I assume her heartrate was fine. Hoping I make it to the hospital in time for this one :haha:

Oh I loved new school supplies. New notebooks and backpack. Ahhh!! I can relate to Riley :haha:

Gigs omg I feel you on rlp! Down with the sickness by disturbed came on and I swear it sounded like V was imitating the intro sounds. I started laughing and got a horrible sharp pain in my right side.


I started getting migraines this week and the only thing that helps is caffeine or a loooong sleep. So taking a soda to work now. MW said 1 a day was fine.


----------



## gigglebox

Hahahahhahahahhanabahahha ong I'd laugh my RLP into action too if I heard those aounds coming out of sweet little V :rofl: that is hilarious.

And I definitely relate on the caffeine free headaches. I've been a 1-2 cupper this pregnancy and if I skip a day I get a horrid headache. Figure my risk if m/c is low by now and from what i've read 1-2 cups is no big deal... :shrug: I couldn't drink it with Lev as it made me nauseated so I am enjoying it this time around! I make a batch in one of our french presses then throw it in the fridge. Then I pour it over ice and throw some cream in it (full cream and no sugar). It's devine *drool* and one press will last me 2-3 days.


----------



## Flueky88

:rofl: it was totally worth the rlp.

That sounds divine!! Do you use regular creamer?? 

Oddly enough I might have a coffee or soda once or twice a month pre-pregnancy. Silly hormones making me drink caffeine to get rid of them. However I'm just glad it works!


----------



## Cppeace

Hey ladies dropping in for my 2ww again. 
Shae if used correctly BCP are over 99% effective as they both prevent ovulation in most and generally make the lining inhospitable. Almost all pregnancies on them are due to them not being used perfectly. (Missing days and then catching up by doubling pills).


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, rlp! Oh geez.. now it makes sense why it sometimes hurt to sneeze. Never had that during my first pregnancy!
As for smoke and animals: they seem to handle it ok, as a matter of fact my rooster as turned up the a-hole dial and DH has the go ahead to take his head off (again). (He had the ok a few months ago, but a bad set up and a squearmy rooster and he was allowed to walk away. His attitude was adjusted for a little while but that seems to be over. 

Your coffee indulgence has nothing on mine...I go to McDonald's about once a week ATM for a big Mac meal... Let me go and hang my head in shame! Haha


----------



## shaescott

Selfish Late Night Post

So i was late on my first pill :dohh: I was exhausted from six flags and fell asleep at 5 pm when we got home (without eating, like I was dead) and slept through my birth control alarm. Last time it woke me up ugh. I just woke up at 1:30 am (pill time is 8:30 pm) and realized and ran and took the pill. Then I realized I&#8217;d woken up soaked in sweat and when I went to pee I discovered I was bleeding. Like really, 5 hours late and I&#8217;m getting bleeding? Is that normal? I thought that was if you full on missed a pill like 12+ hours! But apparently not, my sheets are progesterone drop level soaked. And this is the combo pill, they say you don&#8217;t have to be as perfect with times, but if I&#8217;m getting night sweats and bleeding, I feel like that&#8217;s incorrect information. 

*WAIT* now that I&#8217;m thinking more clearly (I&#8217;m still half asleep), yesterday morning before I&#8217;d even missed the pill I had a hint of pink in my discharge. So was I going to bleed anyway? I also had the night sweats (now, not then), so idk! I&#8217;ve had random middle cycle night sweats before, but they&#8217;re less common. I&#8217;ve only been late on this one so idky I had hints of blood in my CM before I&#8217;d even missed it. Wtfffff. I thought it was supposed to take a day to start bleeding once you start the sugar pills, does the bleeding really start just a few hours after? Either way I was spotting before I was late on my pill. Ovulation wouldn&#8217;t cause actual red blood, right? Cux some people spot from ovulation but this was actual real blood (though there was only a tiny bit of dried tan on my underwear, the actual blood didn&#8217;t get on my underwear, so maybe it&#8217;s not as much blood as I think. UGH WHY

I&#8217;m scared that if my body clearly showed such a strong drop off that I&#8217;m actually unprotected now, and considering I DTD 2 days ago, that&#8217;s terrifying.

TMI WARNING: if you read my previous TMI statement, I didn&#8217;t mention that :spermy: still ended up in me, I got on top of him moments after he finished :blush:

Ugggh I&#8217;m so pissed, I&#8217;d been doing so perfect! I feel like since it was only 5 hours late I shouldn&#8217;t tell SO because it&#8217;ll freak him out and &#8220;prove&#8221; to him that I can&#8217;t handle it ugh I&#8217;m so mad at myself though mostly at my alarm, it&#8217;s just not loud enough I swear, it&#8217;s like the alarms on my phone are quieter lately and the sound is up to max in settings so I don&#8217;t understand. Oh wait. Never mind I know why. It&#8217;s cuz of my fan blasting. It&#8217;s crazy loud, and it&#8217;s super hot in my room so it&#8217;s completely necessary. Ugh I woke up for a few seconds a few times before 1:30 and I&#8217;m mad I didn&#8217;t come to consciousness enough to realize I hadn&#8217;t taken my pill. I mean, I took it at exactly 1:33 pm, 5 hours and 3 minutes late. I&#8217;m so stressed now ugh


----------



## claireybell

You&#8217;ll be fine Shae, dont stress about the pg side of it, your Pill is just settling in so that be the random odd spotting & bleeding, not a hirmone drop that quickly from a late Pill, you only usually get that if its a Progesterone only mini pill not bith hormobes.. could be as you went straight from iud onto the pill, i wouldve waited for a Period, was your iud a Progesterone only or a non-hormobe one? If your worried, give your Dr or sexual health clinic a quick call to query hun :hugs: 

I have 3-4 cups of tea/coffee a day lol but you can have upto 250mg of Caffeine a day & its fine, there abit more relaxed about it now so i read on the Net, i guess somedays you dont drink ir eat as much caffeine as the next perhaps?! 

Omg i LUUUUUUURVE cream in my coffee, im terrible for cream thats why i never really buy it unless for a dessert im making or we have people around at Christmas et lol! Il literally goto the fridge & drink it straight from the carton :haha: gross but yummers hehe! 

Flueks hahaa i wouldve laughed my butt off aswell if i heard those noises lol! 

Was V born silly quick then & caught off guard? Wish Nuala had been.. 24hrs of pain, no progression & then the Hospital staff took what seemed like forever to sort the theatre out for my (non energency) csection.. they said we&#8217;ll be ready to come get you shortly, to me that was a million contractions in time lol they took half hr


----------



## kittykat7210

Hi guys. I have read it but I&#8217;m not taking anything in anymore. I&#8217;m sorry to bring the thread down, and really I&#8217;m just building up to say the impossible. We went into hospital yesterday with masses of bleeding, and it&#8217;s not good, both babies had stopped growing. No heartbeats, just gone. I&#8217;m now sat at home just confused as hell. I haven&#8217;t really slept, and I&#8217;ve got to try and be strong for Evie, but I just don&#8217;t know how. I&#8217;m literally broken, and I feel so terribly guilty because at one point I resented them, and now they&#8217;re gone forever. Lewis has taken a couple of weeks off, but I don&#8217;t know what to do. I&#8217;m probably rambling but I can&#8217;t seem to process it properly. I&#8217;m sorry


----------



## shaescott

Oh my god Kitty please don&#8217;t apologize hun, I&#8217;m so so sorry you&#8217;re going through this. That&#8217;s so sad and terrible. Don&#8217;t guilt yourself. You loved your babies, I think any resentment was just being scared about the situation. We absolutely support you in whatever you need to do right now, whether that&#8217;s talking about it a lot or a little or not at all. You are welcome to spill your guts out about this, don&#8217;t worry about us, I ramble like hell and nobody yells at me, there&#8217;s no way we&#8217;d be upset with you for talking about this. I won&#8217;t ask any questions quite yet because I want to give you some time to process and it&#8217;s only just happened. If you want to share details, please do. If you&#8217;re not ready or just want to keep it private, that&#8217;s absolutely fine. I can&#8217;t even imagine the pain you&#8217;re going through right now. I&#8217;m glad your husband was able to take some time off work to be with you and Evie. I&#8217;m so shocked and sad for you. I&#8217;m sending my love to you and your family. I&#8217;m so sorry Kit.


----------



## shaescott

CB you&#8217;re probably right, I just worry because the timing of the bleeding and night sweats are suspicious, ya know? Likely it&#8217;s a coincidence. I was on the progesterone-only IUD (Mirena). According to the birth control info packet and my OB/GYN, you&#8217;re supposed to start the pill the same day you get the IUD out. 

That&#8217;s so funny about the drinking cream from the bottle. Gross to me, but to each their own. 

I just ate and now I feel nauseous. I&#8217;m unamused. I gotta go back to sleep. I wanna leave around 10 for the drug test thing.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae you said it's really hot in your room so it may not have been hormonal night sweats. As for bleeding I believe as you adjust you can have bleeding midpack. Call your dr or pharmacy in the morning, or even look up side effects like on drugs.com. I wouldn't panic to SO as 5 hours is nothing on combo pill. 

CB yes she quick and unexpected birth. From time my waters broke til birth was 6 hours. No epidural until 8.5cm. It was tough as contractions were practically nonstop. Hard to be in so much pain with no break, hard to be in that pain regardless though. The OB said preterm labors go fast so maybe my fullterm labor if I make it, won't be so quick?

Kitty as I said on FB group my heart is aching for you. Don't guilt yourself about that dear. You had a normal reaction and it had nothing to do with this outcome. Could you seek counseling to help you grieve? I cannot imagine the mental and emotional pain you are in :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I actually use heavy whipping cream. 
Cb i drank it with ds2 pregnant as it really helped my nausea. 
Later i will tell y'all a tale of the first time hubs and i had organic milk.

Shae i'm of no use on pill stuff but my guess is if you're bleeding your lining isn't conception friendly.

Kit...oh my dear Kit :hugs: I am so terribly sorry for your losses. I think the fear of additional kids is a big one, and even I had it big time for the first weeks with this one. It's normal, especially, ESPECIALLY with unexpected multiples! I hope your guilt subsides, just because the fear of multiples hit you doesn't mean the love for those two wasn't there. 

And jeeze woman don't even think about apologizing for your feelings on this!!! Please come vent as much as you need to. We love you! :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

PL no judgement on mcD's, if they served lunch during morning hours i'd be there more. If you recall there was a week, maybe 6 or 7? Where U had a sheetz burger for breakfast 3 days. And then i bought some frozen to microwave and eat at my leisure. That was my only craving that lasted any amount of time (like 3 weeks maybe?). Otherwise I've had to figure it out one meal at a time :roll:


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace hello!

Pacific no reason to be ashamed of an indulgence. A big mac meal is sounding really tasty now ;)

Sorry the rooster is an a$$hole.

Gigs omg my likes/cravings change constantly. One that hasn't changed is taco bells bacon grande scrambler burrito. I want one now just talking about it :haha:

The only time I've had heavy whipping cream was my dad made some breakfast with them when I was pregnant with V. I recall eggs, cream, onion?? ?mushroom???. I was having ms when he fixed them so my memory is fuzzy. It was so so but I can't fully judge when preggo.

OMG I saw TB has caramel apple freeze. It looks so good. I'll have to try one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit sending you the biggest e hugs. How you felt was a totally natural reaction. Definitely follow hubs suit and take time for yourself and your thoughts. You&#8217;re still in shock and I disagree. You do not have to be strong for Evie. Of course you have to take care of her, but allow yourself to live in the sad moments too. My mom lost her shit when my dad died, and it didn&#8217;t ruin me as a child. You have to take care of you to take care of her. Big hugs

Also not processing much someone asked basically every theee months we go back to court to review if ex has stopped being a s* and from there it is up to the judge. If he hasn&#8217;t stepped up his game by the time A is 2, i&#8217;m Going to push for abandonment and ask for full custody.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks holy thats a damn quick labour, fx for a full term pg & maybe slightly longer less painful labour this tine :)

Ohhhhh Kit im so so sad for you & your losses hun, massive hugs & love! No need to apologise for anything either.. just take some time to process with hubs & make sure you look after yourself & Eves&#8217;s of course :hugs: please Dont beat yourself up about things like when you found out as it was a shock but you will always love your babies planned or unplanned <3


----------



## claireybell

Nualas feeling crappy today & had a temp etc, now im not feeling too great either urghhh sneezy & drippy nose & my head feels hot & fuzzy.. guess il get the drugs out lol


----------



## gigglebox

All this fast food talk led to a taco bell trip :haha: got a fries combo even though the only thing i really wanted were the fries. 

Kit if you feel ok talking about it, how far along were you and when did they stop growing? Sorry if I'm over stepping.

Cb noooooo not illness! Try some elderberry & echinacea tea if you fancy tea. They're both supposed to help and elderberry has been proven to shorten the length of colds/illnesses.

Dobs I hope he grows up and takes responsibility for his kid. And if he's not up to it then I hope he comes to his senses and just relinquishes custody before you have to legally force him to.

So much to do around my house but...the bed is calling me...


----------



## claireybell

Go have a nap Gigs zzzZ & yes the Organic Milk story il be interested in :) 

Ooh is it really? Im guessing Echinacea is fine in pg? I know when taking it regular it keeps your immunity boosted hmm.. i may get some Tea :thumbup: 

Just took some meds so i feel bit better shortly, Nuala just passed out slumped on my shoulder playing with my hair Lol completely wrong time for her pass out as its 16:30 but shes ill so hey ho

Haha u went to Taco bell :haha: hope the fries combo was yummy, your 17wks today :) your a box of fries ironically lol


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, i am so sorry. Don't blame yourself. Any mom has felt doubts during pregnancy. Big huge cyber hugs to you!!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I do remember when I started the pill (oh God so many years ago now) that I had random spotting in the beginning. My Dr said it would be normal until hormones would balance out. 

Dobs, it's a start to get ex-ass out of your life. Hopefully he remains in the downward spiral to get him totally out. It'll be better and you can meet the man of your dreams!!

Yummy yummy fast food....


----------



## claireybell

Gonna put my fast food order in, SO is at KFC drive thru atm :haha: Hot Wings baby yummers!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, enjoy for me too. I have never liked KFC... Haha

We are on our way into town and L got a"cooka" aka cookie, he's currently crying and screaming because he was only allowed to take one. I took it away and ate it myself. When he calmed down I offered him 1 more, and guess what. Here is another fit.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I hate that for A, but from all I've read I gather ex is not the father that A deserves. So proud of you :hugs:

CB yes it was!! As long as I make it to the hospital in time I suppose that's fine :rofl:

Oh man, around 5 to 6 weeks I loved KFCs pickle fried chicken! Enjoy your hot wings.

I hope you and Nuala feel better soon. Maybe the spicy wings will help alleviate some symptoms.

Gigs :haha:it happens. My mouth is watering thinking about that caramel apple freeze. It's only 190 calories for a regular :blush:

I understand, it's so hard to motivate myself.


----------



## gigglebox

lol they ate so crazy emotional! :haha: Lev loses his mind if you close a door in front of him, even if he originally had no intention of entering that room.

Also he is an insane climber now. Newest trick is trying to scale up the back of our wibg back chair. He also clumbs and kind of stomp dances on the coffee table. Not sure when he'll be getting out of the crib but I'm certain it's coming!


----------



## pacificlove

L still doesn't climb out of the crib, thank dog! I am sure it's coming. 
Sometimes the things they loose their minds over, it's insane! Bananas: cut in half, one nick into the peel, then he wants to peel it himself or it's all wrong (and there is a method to that!). Oh, and we've been told a stern "No hands" when helping him hold an "adult glass" to drink from. 
In the summer, he lost his mind because the ceiling fan was off and we didn't want it on but he did. 

Have two kids, it'll be fun they said.... :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

For you pl
https://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/119/...g-Temper-Tantrums-You-Can-t-Help-But-Laugh-At


----------



## gigglebox

Y'all i've made it into bnb "elite" status. Not sure if I should be proud or ashamed. I guess I'll be proud of that and ashamed of the pint of ben & jerry's I've just nearly polished off.


----------



## Cppeace

I'm so sorry to hear that, Kit. Loss is always terrible. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Oh i just looked at mine &#8216;BnB Addict Lol! Last time i looked it was was Chat happy member of something? Oooh Gigs Elite sounds fancy like you get a special badge haha! Was thinking how many posts do u need to get Elite? It seems you&#8217;ve posted about 4k more times than me LOL! In all fairness, u did join BnB nearly 10 months before i did


Omg Pacific the ceiling fan bit hahaaa!!! Hope L settles with the Cookie ;)

I&#8217;ve seen that link on Facebook a few times & it still tickles me! The one with &#8216;i cut his cheese in half&#8217; :haha: Riley would have a complete FIT if i started unwarapping any part of a Baby Bel cheese because apparently it tastes diff i do it??!! Hahaaaa kids indeed!! 

Hey Cpeace :) hope you are well hun 

Mmmm Ben n Jerrys drooooooool


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific oh man. I hate tantrums. So hard to reason with a toddler. 

Gigs wow!! We are thinking of trying V on a twin mattress on the floor a few months before baby. I'm wondering if I can shimmy a toddler rail underneath the mattress to hold in place?? I just find buying a toddler bed and mattress a waste. We will see though. She's not climbing yet thankfully.

Be proud to be elite on bnb!! I'm an addict now :haha: I joined nearly 3.5 years ago.

Oh and pregnancy is that time to occasionally over indulge ;)

CB you have 10 months to catch up to gigs then :haha: jk!!

Omg that's hillarious about the babybell cheese. :rofl:

AFM the girl across from my office got me a caramel apple freeze from TB. I told her I was stopping after work and it sounded good to her. It was really good if you like green apple flavoring with a hint of caramel. Yummy!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb elite is 10,000 posts. I have been on here since 2009 or '10 I think? Not sure. But i evidently racked up a lot of posts in 9-odd years! I used to journal all the time bwfore this sote and bnb kind of replaced that I guess. I need to start up again. I want to start journaling my adventures in parenthood and give a copy to the boys when they're ready to procreate. I started one to Des but seems it would make more sense starting a new one.

Fluek is it sour? Ehhh not a huge fake apple fan here so not sure i'd like it. Also a rail under the mattess on the floor would probably work. We have a convertible crib so no real issue just getting a second one (ideally used) for this baby. It's the same size mattress. The problem is I doubt Lev will stay in it, given the option! Just tonight he was running from one side to the other, bouncing off the rail, then running back again. He is so full of energy, it's unreal! I really hope baby three is a bit more mellow. Although the wildness had certainly been entertaining at times...

Cpp how are you doing? What's going on with the weight loss journey?

Speaking of which i was up 12lbs as of this morning! Not good considering I want to gain no more than 30lbs absolute max! Better slow down on the junk i've been eating recently...but i really felt like I wasn't doing so bad :( very frustrating


----------



## Cppeace

Eh I haven't really been tracking lately. Been lazy and focusing on other stuff. 
Been slowly pulling up old carpet revealing the original wood floor in my house. Old and filthy but I'm slowly doing it.


----------



## Jezika

Kit Im so, so sorry. My heart just sank when I read your words. I echo the others; take your time to heal, be kind to yourself, and never feel bad about talking here <3


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, those are hilarious, and yes, reasoning with a toddler can be impossible. Thankfully he realized that just eating his cookie was a better idea then having another taken away. Then he ate 3/4 of my apple. (And I later found half the cookie in his cupholder!) Silly child... Crib running: L does the same some evenings and then falls asleep in the weirdest positions. (How can one be comfortable with one leg sticking up against the rail for example?)

Green apple and caramel... I'd try that! 

Now I am curious to see what status I am in.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it is a little bit, but not majorly sour. I think the caramel tames that down some.

We were gifted a pack n play so we just bought a mattress for one which is smaller than a crib mattress. She is just so darn tall I'm afraid an actual toddler bed would be short lived. She sometimes runs around her pack n play as well. 

Ugh I really started packing the lbs on 2nd tri. My 3rd tri weight gain was less though. Not just because my 3td tri experience was short but my weight gain was minimal week to week.


----------



## claireybell

Ah love your avatar piccy Flueks :) 

Im not a keen fan of pastries or cakes or food/drinks generally with Apple in tbh but i LOVE warm caramel in drinks mmmm!! i like apple juice lol


----------



## gigglebox

This is kind of making me think of fall drinks and food. I love fall themes! Pumpkin anything...yes please! They make these pumpkin hershey kisses...sooo good.

Cpp I hate wood floors! Aesthetically they are beautiful but i love the comfort of carpet so much better. We have wood now and i really miss the carpet. We have a large area rug but just makes me bitter now i have to upkeep both types of flooring lol. Will you be going for a dark or light stain? How old are the floors? Any patchwork you have to do?


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i was googling general pg stuff & it covered the weight gain stuff aswell - which most of our gain is baby, water, placenta & fats for stored breastmilk.. was just thinking of you as you said u gained 12lbs so far i think u said, i dont reckon its all fast food related lol i think for how many wks you are, the weight gain is in proportion so go fest out hehe! i copy & this.. 

*Weight gain in pregnancy varies greatly. Most pregnant women gain between 10kg and 12.5kg (22lb to 26lb), putting on most of the weight after week 20. Much of the extra weight is due to your baby growing, but your body will also be storing fat, ready to make breast milk after your baby is born.*


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit thought about you all day yesterday. Biggest hugs

I agree with cb fest out! I love that hehe im Going to use that as my new treat yo self

Migraine and nauseous and stress so im Goin to attempt to close my eyes for 40 more m


----------



## claireybell

hope your Migraine & ickiness passes quickly Dobs... :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys. The cramping has started to get really bad now. They want to see me back in a week for another ultrasound, make sure everything&#8217;s leaving the way it should. It just all went so bad so quickly. I didn&#8217;t even realise I was bleeding until I went to the toilet and saw a mass of blood in my knickers, it had soaked through my leggings as well and I just hadn&#8217;t even noticed :cry: they couldn&#8217;t fit me in for 4 hours for a scan so I was just waiting and crying, at the time I hadn&#8217;t even considered that both had gone, so when I went in and I could see neither were moving, I just knew straight away. One measured 9+2 and the other was 10+6. I was supposed to be 11+2. I&#8217;m such a wreck guys, Lewis is much better at dealing so has taken Evie for the day. I&#8217;ve not even left my bed


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs,
It's a medium tint shade. I plan to only sand it, not stain it The floors are original with the house so 1942ish. So far, I've only found one spot, by the front door, that has a messed up slat. The house came with off-white carpet. With four dogs and various other pets in and out plush light carpet is a nightmare. 

I'm doubting ovulation happened at this point- about right for the first time when sex was actually plentiful around normal ovulation time. - sigh.


----------



## shaescott

I wrote a super long post and fell asleep before I posted it :dohh: so it&#8217;s gone because my phone refreshed the page. Sigh. I&#8217;ll just skip to what&#8217;s being talked about now. 

Flueks the caramel apple drink sounds quite interesting. I&#8217;d totally try it. 

Gigs I love pumpkin everything too! I actually love actual pumpkin, a lot of people just tend to like the cinnamon nutmeg etc spice mix without any actual pumpkin, but I looove pumpkin pie and pumpkin muffins etc as well as of course the pumpkin spice coffee and all. I get caramel swirl in my iced coffee all year except for pumpkin spice season. Do you know when it becomes available? I also totally agree on wood floors. I think they&#8217;re absolutely gorgeous but less comfortable. Like walking around on cold tile in the morning sucks, wood floors can be the same way. Do you usually gain most of your weight after 20 weeks? Because if you tend to gain more linearly then you&#8217;d be on track. 

Dobs hope you feel better! As a fellow migraine sufferer, I totally sympathize. The only good fix for me is Maxalt/rizatriptan AND a nap. Gotta have both, or it doesn&#8217;t work. 

Kitty my heart breaks for you. It&#8217;s terrible that one had stopped growing over a week ago and you didn&#8217;t know, that must be devastating. My mom was a twin whose twin miscarried, (she said they found fetal tissue) but at least her poor mother still had her. I can&#8217;t imagine losing both. We&#8217;re all grieving for you. I cried telling my mother yesterday, which on one hand makes me feel bad because it&#8217;s not mine to cry about, but at least we know that I care deeply about my BnB friends. Totally spend the day in bed, the next week even, if you need to. Your hubby can watch Evie for a few more days. Still sending my love to your family for healing during this terrible time. <3


----------



## Jezika

Kitty, I just cant imagine. I dont think Id have ever thought theyd both be gone either. How devastating. Im glad hubby could take Evie for a bit, but I hope youre okay on your own. I can imagine its so much worse when youre actively feeling the loss physically still too. I remember crying through my follow-up
u/s after my chemical, and Id only even been pregnant a week, so I can only imagine how you feel. I know youve had difficult losses before and are sadly no stranger to them, but one of the things that helped me feel a tiny bit less awful (other than the passing of time) was knowing that something wasnt right from the get go and my body was not broken or betraying me, but rather doing what was ultimately best. Thats very little consolation though, I know, and still seems so unfair. Have you spoken to anyone other than DH about this IRL? Huge hugs...


----------



## shaescott

I finally have all my books except my lab manual, which is on its way. Its tiny, so I didnt worry about waiting to measure my books until I got it, as it wont change the number. Heres my stack of books just for this semester for only 2 classes, all but one of them for nursing 101. Its about 11.5 inches tall, so nearly a foot.


----------



## claireybell

my heart aches for you Kit, im so so sorry lovely.. i want to give u a big squeezy hug, such a nice thing hubby has took Evie out for the day, its really important you grieve & take time.. i know its so easy to say it as its a ton harden irl, lotsa hugs n love xxx


----------



## claireybell

Shae i love that you measured your book stack haha! When are u back at college?


----------



## shaescott

CB it&#8217;s just huge, I&#8217;m gonna need a suitcase to bring them to class! I move back in September 3rd. Nursing meeting on the 4th, classes start the 5th. 

Speaking of college, my previously assigned roommate dropped out, so I&#8217;ve been moved into a different suite with a new roommate. I was previously going to be in the RA suite (I think I told you guys that) where I wouldn&#8217;t be able to drink at all really. Well I found my new roommate on facebook and started messaging her and turns out my new suite is a big party suite, so I&#8217;ll be able to drink if I want to. They also go crazy with decorations for holidays, so I&#8217;m super excited about that. She also reassured me that they&#8217;re nice about people going back to their rooms early and it shouldn&#8217;t be crazy noisy if I choose to do so. So yeah, that&#8217;s the new room situation. I can&#8217;t wait to move in, it&#8217;s so exciting!


----------



## claireybell

Party party party at yours then Shae hehee!! No doubt you&#8217;ll have loadsa fun & need a drinking sesh to destress with all the hard work ;)

Rileys back at school on 5th aswell woop Lol


----------



## Breeaa

kittykat7210 said:


> Thanks guys. The cramping has started to get really bad now. They want to see me back in a week for another ultrasound, make sure everythings leaving the way it should. It just all went so bad so quickly. I didnt even realise I was bleeding until I went to the toilet and saw a mass of blood in my knickers, it had soaked through my leggings as well and I just hadnt even noticed :cry: they couldnt fit me in for 4 hours for a scan so I was just waiting and crying, at the time I hadnt even considered that both had gone, so when I went in and I could see neither were moving, I just knew straight away. One measured 9+2 and the other was 10+6. I was supposed to be 11+2. Im such a wreck guys, Lewis is much better at dealing so has taken Evie for the day. Ive not even left my bed


Im so sorry Kitty. Sending you hugs. :cry::hugs:


----------



## shaescott

CB are you excited for him to go back to school? I bet it&#8217;ll be loads easier without having to entertain him as many hours, so you can focus on Nuala and your pregnancy a bit more. Though looks like the baby will be due near Christmas, so he&#8217;ll be back home. Do schools in the U.K. have a long Christmas vacation?


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, I've no doubt you'll be feeling the emotional pain much more than Lewis since you were carrying them. Men just don't fully feel the weight of it I don't think...babies are pretty abstract to them until they see proof, like feeling kicks, or maybe not fully until baby is here. Feel free to talk as much as you need to, a lot of us have suffered losses and can empathize. For me, I think the worst of it was I couldn't just say "ok, let me distract myself to try and feel better", because my body was still physically dealing with cramping and bleeding...you're constantly reminded of what's happening and it's so damn hard. Also my stupid dog (bless him & God rest his soul!) had pulled my bloody girly products out of the trash and strewn it around my bedroom!!! I lost it when that happened, just absolutely cried to hubby...and snapped at him :blush: poor hubs. Anywho, I can't relate to such a late loss and my heart is so heavy for you. Maybe you can do something symbolic to help physically represent them; write a letter to them and bury it or release it somewhere (nearby river?), or light a candle/say a prayer...I love sentimental jewelry so maybe just a ring with two stone to wear and represent them. 

I've been keeping you in my thoughts. I really hope youcan find peace with everything. And get lots of sleep if you can...time is the great healer but sleep definitely helps me too. And don't forget to eat, even if you don't feel like it.


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh kitty, I'm so sorry to hear the news. I know you'll keep those babies in your heart forever. Much love to you and your family.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Gigs thats such a lovely idea with the letter writing & symbolic jewellery.. the letter would be a lovely thing Kit, esp if you&#8217;ll find it hard to talk to anyone about it as im guessing not alot of people knew, maybe write down everything from finding out to whats happened etc.. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Shae yes im excited that Rileys going back to school haha il miss him obvs but hes been so much hard work this 6wks Hols i been tearing my hair out & missing my favourite thing to de-stress.. Wine!! Lol! 

He&#8217;ll be at school still when baby boy arrives but Christmas hols here is only just over 2wks do not too bad, plus with Crimbo he&#8217;ll have his presents, we go visit relatives sometimes but they can come to us to say hi this year, i not going anywhere as il be too tired & no doubt in abit of pain from the csection, & if anyone wants to invite us to dinner & cook il let them :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I'll be headed into my 9th month pregnant at xmas and we're hosting...just my folks though. Not looking forward to cooking but SO looking forward to Christmas!!! About to go hit some more yard sales for gifts right now ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs that&#8217;s a beautiful idea &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry guys it'll be a poor response as Friday was just crazy busy and I was exhausted. I've read though.

CB yay for Riley going to school soon. Is he excited for it??

Shae :haha: the nursing textbooks aren't for the faint of heart. They are huge and numerous!! 

I hope you like your new dorm and roomie :)

Gigs beautiful idea!!! 

Kitty :hugs: I haven't experienced your type of loss and I can't imagine how you feel. However, I do know about grieving. I went to grief counseling but it was more focused on losing a spouse or parent. Not that their grief was less but completely different than suicide loss grief. I went to survivors of suicide support group and it helpes tremendously to talk with others who have experienced that type of loss. I think a journal would be therapeutic as well. :hugs:




I'll be 3rd tri or really close come Christmas. Not sure how much cooking I'll be up to. 

I checked my fundal height, it's at 16 weeks!!! Plan to do a bump pic tonight :)

I did hook effect again and it shows better. I'll post later. 

Our taco bell is out of the green apple for the caramel apple freeze. I've talked my mom into stopping at one on her way here that has it :blush:


----------



## Flueky88

From right to left:

100% urine 

50/50

90% water/10%urine
 



Attached Files:







20180825_131421.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, good luck with the new roomie, maybe this time someone sane!

Christmas.. hmm, I am looking forward to ham! Last year we didn't want to make turkey for Thanksgiving and Christmas, so we got a big ham for Christmas. Then mom helped me put a fabulous spice mix on the top (with run!) and oh boy, best ham I have ever had!! But who knows where we will be celebrating..... 
We have a potential buyer come back for a second viewing, our understanding is that they are quite interested in the property. Hopefully we'll know more by end of next week.


----------



## shaescott

CB that&#8217;s great that baby will come before Riley goes on break. Totally had to look up Crimbo, google says it&#8217;s british slang for Christmas so no wonder I didn&#8217;t know it haha

Gigs are you due in January then? Or February?

Flueks awesome hook effect! Can&#8217;t wait to see your bump pic, if you&#8217;ll be sharing that is. 

PL thanks for the sane roomie wishes haha! Made me laugh, plus totally accurate. I made ham for Easter, but we usually have turkey for both thanksgiving and Christmas at my house. Occasionally ham for Christmas. Doesn&#8217;t matter much to me. My favorite dishes are the green bean casserole and the stuffing.


----------



## Jezika

Oh man, Id love a big Christmas dinner now (at 11pm)... ham, turkey, sage and onion stuffing, brussel sprouts, crispy roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, gravy... mmm. I swear you cant get the proper stuffing here, but Swiss Chalet do the kind of stuffing I like at Christmas so I only ever order at Christmas. Here the stuffing boxes at the supermarket are just a box of croutons(?). Weird. Perhaps fellow Canadians can shed light on this.

In other news, DHs bro just told us that he and his wife are expecting twins in December via surrogate. Shes 45 and theyve had a lot of losses since 2015 so everyones very happy for them. Of course my bro and his wife are expecting too, so Tilly will go from zero cousins to three in the space of just a few months. My two bffs are expecting around the same time too, so it seems to be baby central over here. Im aaaaalmost getting broody but not quite.


----------



## shaescott

Jez the boxed stuffing mix here is also basically a box of croutons, but when cooked with water according to the box, it does make a light fluffy stuffing. My mom makes it with cream of mushroom soup though, cuz we like our stuffing creamy. 

Congrats to your BIL, wow they waited a long time to announce didn&#8217;t they? They&#8217;d be around the same gestation as CB, and she&#8217;s like 23 weeks or so? It&#8217;s so awesome that Tilly is about to get so many cousins! I bet she&#8217;ll love them!

AFM (BD info warning)
I&#8217;m feeling blech rn. I felt fine all day but SO and I went out to dinner with his friends (it was yummy) and we got home at 9:30 so I rushed to take my pill (I was mad at SO for taking so long after dinner because I needed to take it). After I took it, I was being pissy at him for not taking me home earlier knowing I&#8217;m supposed to take the pill at 8:30 and I ended up admitting I took it 5 hours late a few days ago and he freaked out for about 30 minutes straight :dohh: aaaand then he took off my shirt anyway and well, :sex: but he only had a teeny spurt of :spermy:, nothing to clean up, he basically didn&#8217;t finish all the way and just had a little premature ejaculation I think. Starting when we got to my room, my lower intestinal area started hurting a bit, and I was a bit nauseous. After sex, I was dizzy and my head felt heavy and my lower abdomen still hurt and I was still nauseous ugh. Not sure if it&#8217;s gas or my uterus tbh cuz it&#8217;s below the belly button, but I&#8217;m guessing gas or something. Just unpleasant.


----------



## Jezika

Haha Shae, did the thought of pregnancy scare turn him on or something? 

As for croutons, why?!?! If you add water, surely that just results in soggy bread!? Youre telling me people calll soggy bread stuffing? In the UK the mix also has spices and dehydrated onion and stuff in it so it actually tastes like, you know, SOMETHING.

You can tell Im quite passionate about this.

And apparently the surrogate is 22 weeks sometime next week. I guess they said mid-to-late Dec coz twins often come early. But by my calcs it would be earlier. Could defo be Tillys bday though!


----------



## shaescott

Jez I think the stuff here also has spices and dehydrated onion etc, but I&#8217;m pretty sure that yes, stuffing is soggy spiced bread. What&#8217;s the bread part in the U.K.? 

Interesting that they waited so long to announce. Maybe because it was a surrogate they were extra nervous about them sticking? I imagine they used IVF with your BIL&#8217;s wife&#8217;s egg? Hm. 

Anyway, I don&#8217;t think it turned him on lol, basically any time he&#8217;s near me in private he gets turned on by my existence. One time I took off my coat in our lodge/inn room and he got a boner. Legit. It might&#8217;ve also been because he was stressed and wanted a distraction. But thinking about me being pregnant has resulted in lost boners in the past, so I doubt it haha. 

Speaking of pregnancy scares etc, my mom thinks being 5 hours late decreases effectiveness to 92% but I thought that was for 12 hours late aka a missed pill. Either way that&#8217;s stressing me out. Tbh I don&#8217;t trust the pill quite as much as the IUD, and neither does SO. And since I wasn&#8217;t perfect I&#8217;m pretty sure it does reduce the effectiveness, but I don&#8217;t think down to quite that low. I thought I saw EWCM just before I missed my pill too, and some mixed with the spotting I had :dohh: hopefully it was nothing. I worry about SO&#8217;s friends reaction if I accidentally got pregnant, cuz at dinner they were joking about if their girlfriends got pregnant they would terminate ASAP and I said I couldn&#8217;t do that and one of them was like &#8220;even if you found out you were pregnant like 4 hours from now?&#8221; And I was like &#8220;yeah, I don&#8217;t think I could do that&#8221; and they were like a bit shocked that I&#8217;d keep the baby. But we&#8217;re young and the guys still act 15 so that&#8217;s how they think I guess. 

I&#8217;m sure everyone is tired of my constant &#8220;what if my birth control fails&#8221; paranoia (especially since many of you are TTC). I&#8217;ve been doing it since I started on here, I always worry. Especially now that I&#8217;ve switched methods, of course. My boobs don&#8217;t hurt much anymore so that makes me worry I ovulated, and my CM is now quite creamy so that worries me too, and I&#8217;m dizzy and nauseous rn so that worries me, and everything worries me because I&#8217;m anxious. Apparently I have anxiety which I never realized but my boyfriend said he couldn&#8217;t believe I didn&#8217;t know before because he&#8217;s known since we started dating :dohh:, my mom did a question test on me for anxiety a few days ago and I was always like &#8220;well yeah but like that&#8217;s normal right?&#8221; for everything :dohh: guess not, apparently my results were moderate-severe anxiety. At least I&#8217;m high functioning :shrug: I&#8217;ve just never been diagnosed so I didn&#8217;t think I had it, I just thought I had social anxiety and that&#8217;s it. Anyway, I&#8217;m sorry I freak out about it all the time, I&#8217;m sure it gets frustrating being like &#8220;you weren&#8217;t pregnant last month or the month before, you&#8217;re fine&#8221; and of course being right about that but me worrying again the next month. I just always worry. 

Anyway, I wanna sleep cuz I feel so sick, but I really have to finish my stupid online orientation crap. They said it would take 2-4 hours and I&#8217;m only halfway through and I&#8217;ve spent 5 hours on it. 2-4 hours maybe if you don&#8217;t read half the stuff ugh. Most of the stuff on the tests are common sense but a few aren&#8217;t and you have to get 100% to pass so I&#8217;m reading the whole things. It&#8217;s due the 27th so I&#8217;m running out of time.


----------



## claireybell

Shae for peace of mind, read the info leaflet that comes with the Pill packet hun, it&#8217;ll have the do&#8217;s & dont&#8217;s & what to expect on it re protection, pretty sure combi pill even if you missed a day & then you take it again as soon as u remember is ok, its when u miss lots a few days in a row, u can take them anytime of day whereas mini pill or progesterone only has to be took within a 3hr window or some are 12 hrs but the protection level isnt as high as its a single hormone, i loved my combined pill, shame im over 35 now & they wont let me take it lol

Jez ahhhh i would kill for a full slap up roast dinner right now with stuffing & crackling mmmm! You should PM me your address & il send over a couple boxes of Paxo stuffing mix :) mmmmmm ha ha

Congrats on BIL & his wifes pregnancy aswell, how lovely! I bet they&#8217;re over the moon! I cant detect a slight hint of broodiness from u hahaaa try not to bask in it :haha: Tilly will love all the babies & lil playmates <3 

Oooh Pacific a spice mix with Rum ontop of Hsm, sounds delicious droooool


----------



## shaescott

CB it says that you have to take it around the same time every day, but it also says if you only miss one pill you don&#8217;t need to use backup protection, and I haven&#8217;t missed any, just been late on that one pill. So I should be fine. I just freak out, as you all know lol.


----------



## claireybell

Lol bless ye :) once you get used to taking it & having regular hormone bleeds you&#8217;ll probs relax abit :hugs: Blokes get it so easy in comparison to us really dont they lol


----------



## shaescott

CB yeah probably. And I agree, guys totally have it way easier. When I was telling SO I needed to go home to take the pill he was like meh its just once and itll only be an hour or two late and I was like but what if I end up with breakthrough bleeding because you wouldnt take me home and he was like So? Who cares? :saywhat: ummm I care if I have mid-cycle bleeding thanks? Ugh guys sometimes. I probably wouldnt bleed after 1-2 hours late but he didnt know that lol, soooo he shouldve cared. 

Im bringing my little sister to the mall tomorrow for back to school shopping. My mom only gave us $50 each, so I guess that means we get one full outfit each with prices these days :haha: I probably have enough clothes, so Im gonna look for compression socks and white shoes for clinical before I order them online.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific good luck with the potential buyer!

Shae yes I'll share momentarily, I'm much less private this time around.

Agree with CB read the pamphlet, it should make you feel better. I honestly don't think the effectiveness of combo pill is effected by being 5 hours late. Oh and sore boobs are a postO side effect typically so a good sign you didn't O. I never had breakthrough bleeding from being even a day late unless I was on my last week of pills.

Men do have it easier in that regard. Though they also have to worry I suppose if a women is truthful about doing bc. I'm much more comfortable relying on myself than others.

Oh I hope you finished that test, it sounds awful and 100% only!!

Also, I think that's really sad that they would say to terminate just like you were choosing a simple decision. If they were ever in that situation in real life I'd hope there would be more thought as a baby shouldn't pay for your mistake, imo. Alright dropping this can of worms.

Yes one outfit is expensive!! I try to shop when on sale. I bought 3 maternity dresses, 2 matetnity tops, and 1 bottom for just over $100. I was really proudo myself :)
Jez I'm curious to what brittish stuffing/dressing is like now. Also, congrats on future niece/nephews coming up. I'm sure with her loss history she wanted to wait to announce even if it was surrogacy.

Do you think you may want to try sooner than planned?? 

CB it's a day early but happy V day!!


----------



## Flueky88

Part bump, part bloat, and part fat :haha: I've warned DH I'll be getting an outie this time. I still can't get over my fundal height 4 weeks ahead, but it's not my uterus' first rodeo.

I woke up with a slight headache so I've been drinking some dr pepper. Seems to be gone for now. My nausea is too thankfully.
 



Attached Files:







20180826_073144.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## gigglebox

No way Fluek I just took a bump shot in the same tank! If not super similar. Pulled it off my phone for ya, not flattering but "hey ho" :haha:

Yeah it kinda goes back to what I was saying recently, men just don't "get" pregnancy like women do, at least not initially. It's extremely abstract foe them, and ESPECIALLY so if they've never had a kid before, they haven't truly experienced cause and effect. They don't know what an emotional decision that is, to them it's as simple as "am I ready for a kid right now, yes or no. No? Simple solution!" Women are the ones that have already thought about a future with that child, are experiencing the physical changes almost immediately, and have to have a very serious physical toll taken on their bodies to make that "simple solution" happen. I have a feiend here who had it done a few months ago under the father's insistence. She is still psychologically messed up from it. He doesn't even seem to care and has moved on to banging other women :roll: (my friend picks very lousy partners). 

Yikes rant over!

In other news, do y'all remeber last month or so when we had that major accident outside my house? Road was closed for hours...well just about a quarter of a mile (if that, probably more like an 8th) down our road a man walking to work was hit by a car! It was a hit and run and yes, the man died and they haven't found the driver yet. Ugh so tragic. Don't know what's with this stretch of road laty! We've been here nearly 4 years and have never seen major accidents on this road. This is the third in 3.5 months!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4521.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae no actual data or numbers but the combo pill is very forgiving with tardiness. Ive had times where I forgot to take it for 2-3 days and had sex and no pregnancies. If youre talking a matter of hours you are fine. Its the mini pill where you have to be almost exact. My gyn told me as long as you take a pills day with the combo time is a non factor, its when you miss days you need back up bc


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that&#8217;s so awful about the road :(

Pl gl with the second showing! Hopefully leds to a good offer

Y&#8217;all are making me hungry 

Love the bump pics

Not going to comment on terminations. Just too tired to get int that can of worms. A has been up at 4 the last few mornings. Today I at least got him back in bed by 5 and got two more but i&#8217;m Spent


----------



## shaescott

Beautiful bumps from both of you!

I agree with both of you that those guys were treating it like a simple solution and it&#8217;s definitely anything but simple. Probably true that guys just don&#8217;t connect to the pregnancy right away so that makes them apathetic to it. Still annoying that they think it&#8217;s as simple as what&#8217;s convenient. The only time I&#8217;d find that to be a simple decision is if I was raped, otherwise I just don&#8217;t think I could do it at all, it&#8217;d be more simple the other way around, meaning it&#8217;s perfectly simple I&#8217;d keep the baby. No judgement to anyone who would make different choices. Gigs it&#8217;s terrible that your friend was forced into it. It&#8217;s a huge decision and nobody should be pressured to do something they don&#8217;t want to do. Alright, like Flueks said, dropping this can of worms. 

Flueks I hope your headache stays away!

Gigs that&#8217;s so crazy about your road!

Okay, time to get up and shower and remember to take my meds so I&#8217;m a nice person :haha: ugh I&#8217;m nauseous again like last night, I&#8217;d been feeling fine the past week I thought...


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry A is waking up so early! Thanks for the info from what your GYN told you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae doing a spoiler in case this triggers anybody

Spoiler
did you hear some state made it so rapists can sue their victims to prevent termination? I haven&#8217;t fact checked it but my super political friend was posting it and it popped up on my newsfeed

I just can&#8217;t get into it because i&#8217;ll get triggered. I think a few ladies here know my full history because they asked via pm but yeah. 

Sounds like we have some afflictions today so hoping everyone feels better soon and can enjoy the day


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah she said the combo is pretty good but obs you don&#8217;t want to form bad habits like I did though I think the only time I got preggo on bcp was when I was taking antibiotics proven to lower it&#8217;s effectiveness and my bf refused to glove up saying &#8220;they just say that it&#8217;s not true&#8221;. That was hard. I think I mentioned before coping from that had me hard drinking for almost several years


----------



## claireybell

Cant believe that Dobs (re spoiler) terrible! Sorry A had u up early doors.. A please sleep for your Mummy :hugs: 

Lovely bumps ladies :) 

Gigs Riley loves those sucker toothbrushes - i spy one stuck on your sink ha ha! 

Shae, Dobbys info from Gyn re combi pill is spot on :thumbup:

We went out for a yummy roast Carvery today - sorry Jez, Lol! Not to rub it in but i thought of you whilst muncing way on my roasty spuds. Do they not do Carvery type things in Canada?


----------



## Jezika

Gigs that&#8217;s crazy about your road. I did wonder about what happened. That&#8217;s so sad that they don&#8217;t even know who did it. The poor family. How can someone live with themselves knowing that.

Shae I hope the reassurance from others has made you feel better. I think it&#8217;s normal for you to worry when you&#8217;ve gone from an IUD that involved you doing absolutely nothing to a pill where you have to remember it daily and timing is a factor etc. You&#8217;ll get used to it. As for anxiety, I&#8217;ve also begun to realize over the last few years how many issues I have. It&#8217;s amazing how long I&#8217;ve gone without having that insight. Luckily it&#8217;s nothing that causes significant distress or interferes with my life to a great extent, but it&#8217;s not pleasant at all. Other than worrying about things a lot and having a very negative bias, I have this habit of being extremely impatient and reactive when minor things go wrong. An example is when Tilly is being repeatedly uncooperative or like last night when she tossed and turned and woke up crying every ten minutes from the moment I put my head down to sleep till the early hours of the morning (or at least it felt like that). After about the fifth time I was basically seething and couldn&#8217;t sleep. I know it&#8217;s not her fault so I don&#8217;t resent her or take it out on her or anything, but I just feel so angry inside, like things never go how I want and the world has something against me. I know that sounds so silly and is totally irrational, especially since I&#8217;ve actually been very lucky with the bigger things in life. I used to get like that when the subway doors would close just before I got to them and I was running late... I&#8217;d feel so bitter and like it was happening just to screw me over. Looking at my upbringing, I have some reason to believe this kind of negativity is not very surprising, and certainly there are some largely unrecognized anger and anxiety issues in my fam. All this to say you&#8217;re definitely not alone, but it&#8217;s good to be aware of what&#8217;s going on so we can at least try to catch ourselves in the moment. Wow sorry, essay.

CB I am sooooooo jealous! I miss carveries so much. No, I&#8217;ve never seen them here, other than at a few high-end buffets where roasted meat is among the features, but it&#8217;s not the same. You&#8217;re so sweet to offer to send Paxo haha. Actually i Think there are a couple of British shops near me that I should check out. The other thing that I&#8217;m obsessed with that you can&#8217;t get here is Ovamaltine crunchy chocolate spread. I&#8217;ve only seen it in Hungary and always bring jars back. I think they import it from Switzerland or Germany or something. It&#8217;s like Nutella but with crunchy bits and it doesn&#8217;t have all the artificial stuff and trans fats. Mmm.

Flueks you look great! When does doc officially check your fundal height?

Dobs that&#8217;s just awful.

Re: can of worms, don&#8217;t read this paragraph in the spoiler if you don&#8217;t want to read about my views on termination. 


Spoiler
I agree that men **often** don&#8217;t see it in the same way at all, especially before they&#8217;ve had kids, and tbh I saw it differently prior to Tilly too. I always believed it&#8217;s just a bunch of cells and for the first few months is no different to any other mammal developing in the womb so it&#8217;s no different to ending the life of any other mammal in utero, and in fact we kill mature and sentient mammals for food all the time. To me the potential for becoming a sentient human was not much different to the potential in sperm and eggs or in frozen embryos that don&#8217;t get used in IVF. I do still believe these things, but since having Tilly I don&#8217;t think I could do it, because I guess it resonates with me much more what it COULD become if there was no intervention. Hence I&#8217;m terrified of getting preg when I don&#8217;t want to be. I just realized I went a little more in depth with this than I thought I would and that some people may feel comfortable with so I&#8217;ll put it in a spoiler window.


----------



## Jezika

Oh and I got more info from my MIL about BIL+SIL&#8217;s babies. Apparently they used a surrogate from Georgia (the country, not the state!) and used their own eggs and sperm. I think it&#8217;s because in the UK commercial surrogacy is illegal (as it is in Canada too) but there are proper surrogacy agencies in Georgia (same as in the US). I think they had many, many losses before and even a loss through another surrogate, hence keeping this quiet for so long. They&#8217;re expecting a boy and a girl and will travel to Georgia in December for the birth and have to stay there for three months while they sort out all the legal paperwork. They essentially need to legally adopt the children even though they&#8217;re genetically theirs. Quite fascinating and I&#8217;m so happy for them since their journey has been such a painful one. Just wish Tilly&#8217;s cousins weren&#8217;t all going to be on the other side of the ocean.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, wow, Lucky Tilly to have this many cousins soon, even if across the pond. Ls will be off a few more years I'd say...
Very fascinating about having to legally adopt your own biological children! 
I recently read that the queen of England technically has finally say/custody of all her grandchildren. 

Love the bump shots, some days I feel like I have absolutely none, and others I feel so very far... :haha:


----------



## Cppeace

]In Response to Dobs :

Spoiler
I researched into this somewhat and like most sensationalized titles, there is much more to the story. The whole thing is too broadly written, but was originally about husbands rights. In my opinion it truly is a selfish and terrible thing to 100% make a decision in which involves another committed person like they have no part in it at all. Yes, a woman carries a baby, but that man supplied half of the dna, it is in fact half theirs and they get zero say. I'm not saying women should lose rights but it is pretty terrible for a woman to 100% take that choice from a husband or committed partner. That's my opinion on it. I don't judge anyone's choices, though.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol same great style ;) nice bump pic. 

I really hate that for your friend. I hope she finds a man that'll treat her with respect and love. I hope she can heal from her choice too.

I wonder why the increase in accidents when they were nonexistent. More distracted drivers?? 

Dobby sorry V got up too early for me today and I can't nap :(

On spoiler, That is an instance where a man has absolutley no right on choice. Good grief, what's the world coming to when perps have more rights than victims.

Shae thank you. It keeps coming back from need for sleep. Can't wait for DH to get home.

Did you go shopping yet? 

Jez thanks! I can't remember if they started at 20 or 24 weeks with V. I'm thinking 24 though. Funny thing I was slightly behind with her. I knew I would have a large baby because it's bound to with genetics. I can only imagine her weight if full term.

That's an interesting process especially having to legally adopt your own biological children. 

I know they'll be across the pond, but it's amazing how technology can keep you connected as opposed to 20 years ago :)

CB sounds yummy, I'm jealous!!

Cppeace fx ff is right on O date with your good timing.



Ugh I just feel awful.... I wish DH could leave work and come home now, but not much longer.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I hope thats not true about the spoiler box thing. I highly doubt it would be in my state, my permanent address is in MA, its a very liberal state, and they dont like restricting termination, though you have to have parents permission under maybe 16-18? That depends on the state. Anyway. I know your history, and I totally understand and support your decisions. <3 i also knew someone whose sister got pregnant on the pill because of antibiotics.

Jez Im totally the same with emotional issues, its worse when Im off my meds. I cant deal with my emotions well when Im off my meds. Its like everything sets me off. On my meds Im much better. So crazy about the surrogate being in Georgia! And the whole adoption thing. Odd. Ill spoiler my thoughts on termination below.

Spoiler
Im pro-choice, Ill start with that. I pretty much agree that at first theyre just a clump of cells, but I do believe potential life is still important, and I think every termination is a tragedy due to the loss of a potential life, BUT I understand that often its the better choice for everyone involved including the baby. I would never judge someone for terminating. When I was in high school if I had gotten pregnant I may very well have terminated. I cant know though, as it didnt happen, thank god.

CP Im glad that it seems its actually about what you mentioned. Im not sure how I feel about that, but its much better than what Dobs had seen.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol FF can't make up it's mind when or if I ovulated. With today's temp, it wanted to say I ovulated way back on cd 12... Yeah, no that didn't happen lol. All indications points to cd 21 except my temps are lower than normal. But instead of 1 day ovulation pain I had 3 so :shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

On the topic:

Spoiler
It is able to have the sensationalized title on those articles because of the fairly rare cases (at least reported ) of spousal rape. Overall the laws and proposed laws are mostly about husband rights more than anything else.


----------



## claireybell

Cpeace probs as cd12 was the lowest temp on the chart lol, fx for u this cycle though, if u did ov cd21, it be perfect bd&#8217;ing indeed :)

I havent read any of the spoilers put on but il have a peruse shortly.. 

Ooh Jez that Ovaltine crunch spread thing u mentioned sounds lush.. cue Heart Eye emoji lol! 

With regards to still having to officially adopt even though its biologically their children, my cousin had this aswell, he&#8217;s Gay & him & his partner always wanted children though, my cousin had to adopt his twins boy & girl in the States officially before he could bring them back to UK, they were only there for about 6wks & then flew home, most of the paperwork had already been prepared & just needing signing & then waited for passports, my sister went over with him to help for a month, as the surrogate is the Birth mother, her name will be on birth cert & thats why they need to adopt as the new parent & legal guardian, he paid thousands for the whole thing as it wasnt able to be done in the uk, its his sperm & donor eggs, the Twins are 18 months now & i had to laugh as he said parenting looks easy haha the Twins are into everything atm but they&#8217;re lovely:) So excited for your BIL & your brother & partners for expecting later in year <3


----------



## claireybell

I have no idea how to do s Spoiler so :shrug:


----------



## Cppeace

You have to go to advanced and click the face with blindfold or put in the

Spoiler
[/spoiler ] without the spaces I put in the second one before and after you words.


----------



## JLM73

*CP* I'd agree with your thoughts. Looks like cd21 O and a fall back on temps 4dpo is common:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Whew...somehow I missed a very serious topic!
I'll just say 1 I'm pro-choice full stop.
I got preg at 17 with oldest son, BUT had also graduated the month before AND was in local university premed blah blah:roll:
I also purchased my 1st home 2 yrs later, and had been working and owned a car forever, so I didn't feel the full strain of a typical teen preg.
If anything- EVERYone was telling me terminate ( I hid it from fam for 5 months)
but likely being defiant kept me from the terminantion clinic....I'd been before at 15...
Sooo I will say I fault/judge NO ONE for their choices.
At the end of the day WE have to live with what we choose, not others.
Also, I had dear friend/neighbor who was date raped, and her fam was super religious- they not only forced her at 16 to Have the baby, but also MARRY the guy!?!
She was suicidal for yearrrrs and hated the guy, and was detached from baby...
Soo So sad to watch....not even sure she is alive today, as we lost touch, but that was another big factor I had in remaining Pro-Choice, even now being in cycle 54 and being willing to do anything up to VooDoo to conceive :rofl:

And somehow the planets aligned ysterdy and I managed to hook up YAY...so we'll see what happens as I have not been temping for Sh*t lol and opk was neg as hell ystrdy, but I may have missed the surge:shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

J who did you hook up with? I thought your new guy was snipped?

Ok random unrelated to anything question...I've heard people say "british accent" and "english accent" interchangeably. Is there actually a difference? Especially in the opinion of the UK girls.

Kit I've been thinking of you. Not sure if you're reading up but I hope you're hanging in there ok.

I've been sucking down sweets recently. I hope I'm not scolded for weight gain at my appointment Friday :blush: also hope she'll oblige to an ultrasound...


----------



## DobbyForever

TRIGGERED got a jury summons fts and my ex is f*ing with A&#8217;s health insirance


----------



## claireybell

Fx for Ultrasound Gigs :) Do they weigh you at every Antenatal apt? They never weigh you in the uk apts now, well they don&#8217;t at our Drs surgery! Only weight check is when you have your first MW apt before 12 wks..

British/English accent im guessing its the same kinda thing? Im English so..? :shrug:

Oooh J yes tell ys more ;)


----------



## shaescott

J I agree with you on the controversial topic. I didn&#8217;t want to get too deep into my opinions on it cuz it&#8217;s so controversial and I don&#8217;t want anyone thinking badly of anyone else on here or feeling uncomfortable or whatnot. So I&#8217;m just gonna say I agree with you and move on. I also have the same questions as Gigs on new guy and hook up. 

Gigs obviously I&#8217;m American so I don&#8217;t know if there&#8217;s a difference between British and English accents but there are many different accents in England itself, let alone amongst England, Ireland, Scotland, and Wales. Like when I went to England, we visited Bath where the Roman baths are, and our tour guide said a lot of English people pronounce it &#8220;bahth&#8221; but because of the part of England she&#8217;s from she says &#8220;bath&#8221; the way Americans do. I&#8217;m not sure about this, but I think she said she&#8217;s from northern England and they say &#8220;bath&#8221; but Londoners and southern English people say &#8220;bahth&#8221;. I could have that totally wrong though. 

Dobs a jury summons? What&#8217;s that? Like, for jury duty, or for legal stuff with your ex?


----------



## Cppeace

British in general is interchangeable with English but technically politically speaking Half of Ireland is British and all of Scotland. 
In General if someone said that person has an English accent I will think England if they say British Accent I will think England. 
Now England had a wide variety of different accents but they are closer to each other than say a Cajun from Louisiana and a Bostonian.


----------



## shaescott

CP is correct, the accents aren&#8217;t as crazy different as they are here, at least to American ears but probably to all ears as well.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace I agree with cd21 O. I see your temp is staying up too to support that.

J wow that's crazy about your friend. I don't know how I could recover from that mentally.

Wait?! Has he already had reversal or was this another guy?

Gigs I think of them interchangeably, but I could be wrong.

Don't worry I'm in almost the same boat. I only like junk basically. Had a big mac meal yesterday and I'd love another one :blush: I haven't weighed since Thursday or Friday though and was only up 0.2lb from prepregnancy weight. Apparently I lost a few lbs.

Hope she'll do an ultrasound.

Dobby maybe you can get out of jury duty with beinga single mom and with all going on in your life. DH was able to get out of it due to being in college.

Sorry he's messing with his insurance. Have you told your lawyer?

CB I'm weighed every visit and they've even done a bmi scale wjen pregnant. F$#& bmi, I'm pregnant!!!

However the drs never pester me at my appt even when I had a large gain one month or 2 week period. It balanced out at the next one. 


Accents I feel like it's relative to culture. Where I find huge differences in accents across America. A British person may think the different English accents are quite pronounced.

AFM so hungry..... I want to cave into my craving. Why can't I like healthy foods instead of wanting to vomit if I eat them??

Feeling better today. I took an extra Vit D and will every other day until my next appt. I think this baby is zapping my D levels. Then again maybe it's just pregnancy exhaustion.

Anyways time to go pick up V and debate what I want to eat


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I'm pretty sure ovulation happened but as I have it currently marked 3 and 4 dpo are time adjusted. After that those are accurate. So I would say I'd say either cd 21 or cd 25 was ovulation in which either is cover for BD. So I'm either 3dpo or 7 dpo depending.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh forgot to comment cpp! The paIn is confusing however some people get it pre ov (like myself, as i f eel the build up/enlargement of the follicle) while others are irritated by the fluid/blood released after the follicle bursts and releases the egg...so maybe you get the "after pain"? Have you noticed it before? Either way I hope everything was nicely timed!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi all. I'm on CD17 and, according to the OPK I took today, I'm O. My baby daddy and I DTD on CD12 and 16, so I think that qualifies me for a TWW. 

I only read back a little, so I'm not super up to date of most of the topics, but I use the words British and English interchangeably when describing the accents.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace I agree with 21 as well

J yes details on this hook up!

Gigs fix for an ultrasound 

Fluek i&#8217;m a bad friend so i&#8217;m Pro eating for pleasure and say junk it up lol jk but a junky meal here and there does the soul good

Pretty ooo fun I know you mentioned he wasn&#8217;t opposed to a second and that you were toying with the idea of ttc around this time. Are you trying or just letting what will be be

I feel like I forgot something but idk

Shae yeah just jury duty summons lol I went online and told them to bug off i have to care for a 13m old. Last time I was like bug off i&#8217;m 30 some weeks pregnant. So crazy I move to this county and have been summoned twice. I was never summoned for 10 years.

As for health insurance I told my lawyer who told his lawyer he has no business insuring is. Unfortunately I don&#8217;t have the latest signed restraining order so I&#8217;m e I do i&#8217;ll Give it to his provider to puts block on his information. I was going to call his employer but I&#8217;m not in the mood for that i&#8217;ll Just handle it through my insurance people. Going through work would just give me the satisfaction of telling the hr of his work he has a restraining order against him but if I f* with his job then that might get me killed and will mess up child support


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry your cravings are for all the unhealthy stuff. I think thats pretty common, though. Dang kids are already refusing to eat their vegetables :rofl:

CP why was the CD23 temp removed? If it was put back in Id say CD21 or CD23. 

Pretty welcome to the TWW! I echo Dobs questions, are you trying or NTNP?

Dobs glad you could tell them to shove off haha. Im glad you told your lawyer about the insurance issue. Hopefully its cleared up soon. Thats so crazy that you have to fear for your life if you messed with his job. I cant imagine living with that kind of threat/danger/fear. My SO assumes everything and everyone is a threat until proven otherwise, whereas I grew up sheltered af and am naively trusting and unafraid. Though after my family friend got killed by her husband, Im a little more wary of men tbh.


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs I get ovulation pain almost every month, more right than left though. Generally it happens day of ovulation and I get temp rise next day. This happened but never had it continue afterward like this time :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

English or British accent - I LOVE them all! So jelly!

As for my hook up, I haven't had :sex: with new guy yet!?
Went to a hotel and all this past week, but he slept like 80% of the time we were there from working so much grrrr
Sooo, crunch time and all, I opted to take matters in another direction and pressure ManFriend for a quick meet up fling:blush:
It was just that, quick car hook up- his new HUGE SUV, a lovely adventure as always...hehe:devil:
Served its purpose in a way- those who have followed my cray cray KNOW he is pull out King, and usually quick to wipe away the man juice spillage
BUT, this rare time he finished faster than he expected- outside, but well within my reach muhaha...so I casually scooped it all up, crawled to the front seat "for napkins" while he caught his breath, and placed such said goods where needed
Golf clap...another crazy J donor story so to speak :rofl:
Glad I could yet again provide man goo humor hehe

Also for some reaqson FF is showing my chart OPK mode tho I have it on advanced grrrr
Really hoping I'm O-1 or -2 as shown...cuz there will be a drought in man goo from here out ...


----------



## gigglebox

J, I usually don't judge but I have to just get it out there that I'm a bit appalled by that one...not the whole hook up, but inseminating without his consent. I wouldn't feel good about myself if I didn't say something...but that is just wrong. I know sex is an adult game with adult consequences and he is being risky with no glove but...I'm morally having a problem with that one. He is actively preventing...idk. You do you...

Cpp ohhh hopefully that means a super strong ovulation! Fx! Dis yoi say you actually got bd sessions in with good timing? Oooohhh I am so hopeful for you!

Fluek right?! You'd think if we're trying to nourish our pregnant bodies they'd crave healthy things...but nope. Actually what they seem to want is to pack on lbs to have extra fat stores for breastfeeding energy. So i guess it makes sense :/


----------



## kittykat7210

J I actually agree with gigs. I am also appalled. I&#8217;m also a bit upset for the guy you left in the hotel room. Obviously I don&#8217;t know the ins and outs of the relationship but if he&#8217;s getting a reversal for you then I would think he thinks you&#8217;re in an exclusive relationship


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I guess we're kinda NTNP. He says he keeps going back and forth between wanting another and not. But we've done in 4 times without a condom. He knows where they are and hasn't requested that I use one.


----------



## JLM73

Calm yourselves, 1 man friend is full aware - he is in the mindframe I CAN'T get pregnant given age- and JOKED that his Persian soldiers were the only ones that could do the job- he even mentioned it in a text this morning
I have no reason to set him up- and he was with me JUST before the hook up buying OPKS at the $ tree....cmon ladies- he knows the deal, I know the deal, and he keeps saying he wants a boy- and thinks since I have had 2, that I can do it...not biologically sound but it's stuck inn his head lol
He has 3 girls, and no matter how much I explain it- he is convinced the woman has the decision power of making a male
TRUST me it's a huge deal in MidEast culture like his, SOOO much so his parents have a kid they had a sex change done on PRE TEEN...that's all I'm gonna say 
If anything results from the fling, he's welcome to be as involved as he wants, NO financial contribution required from him. I'm good.

Also- further info since for some reason you all are thinking I have turned into a crazed woman at all costs to get pregnant- Half the reason dude at the hotel and I did nothing and he slept was the high level of pain meds he takes. 
We're a very very casual thing at this point due to this, and that when he's that fogged he can barely stay awake, let alone perform- so I'm not pushing that relationship, nor have I spoken to him in 3 days- he got mad that I mentioned he needed to back off the meds...
Whatevs...so I rest assured there's no overlap, I didn't even call/meet manfriend till after 2 days of us not speaking (well, him not me)

Life has lots of twists n turns, I flow with it like Sun Tzu said- be like water:thumbup:

Manfriend knew he flubbed a bit when as I said in the post "'he finished faster than expected" = The first shot fired - so to speak- was possibly inside, Then he pulled out. I was on top, and I felt it, so did he- so he already knew the possibilities.
I did nothing to set that part in motion lol, he chose the position, and I def had no control over when he finished.


----------



## JLM73

*Pretty*
Sounds like not preventing given flying 4 times without a cape:thumbup:
love the hair BTW


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well.. back in the TWW and now officially trying. Question - I had a positive OPK yesterday and today. I assumed I was ovulating yesterday but that always confuses me, if they stay positive have you not ovulated yet? Are you still gearing up to ovulate?


----------



## DobbyForever

J all of my cousins got preggo without consent. Y&#8217;all are adults you do you but my concern is wasn&#8217;t manfriend trying to have his cake and eat it too with you and his wife? I just think if you get pregnant by him that he will use a child to control you to either get that end or piss you off

Pretty lol he knows where they are lol true true fxed I know you&#8217;re ready (I think i&#8217;m Remembering correctly) and he&#8217;ll get on board based on his comments about numbers two


----------



## JLM73

*Dobber*:hugs: sorry forgot to say that as I can NOT believe baby daddy is still giving you hassles grrrr, A is where he needs to be With YOU
And I hope he would not seriously threaten your life over a fricking job- he made his bed- so if they see his dirty laundry- his fault!

Actually ManFriend is cool- he and wifey as I said before, have the oddest marriage I have EVER seen...I think they are in that it's more comfy to stay where you are, kids house cars boats etc, than the trouble to separate everything.
I have been there with my 1st marriage.

He got burned by baby mama in Cali 16 years ago- she wanted a baby from him with "no strings" I've even seen the signed notarized contract they drew up that she wanted NO $$ from him, wellll ya, she took him to court and has been giving him hell ever since lol child support, with holding visits etc, and fighting the Cali courts from FL is very hard.

But he hasn't been very aggressive about it either, and can afford to just pay her and keep peace.

He knows I don't need his $$, and I def wouldn't say a peep about who fathered any kiddo btwn us. If anything I think much like his pets - his ADD would kick in after a couple months of visits and he'd fade off into his next temporary obsession even if it was a Boy.

As for him n wifey, he's obsessed with work Mon-Fri, as is she, then Weekends he's off to boat, fish, dive, or fishing tournaments- oh and he bought 3 dogs in the last month he has no time for :roll:
He has serious ADD with all things lol

But I don't see him using a kiddo for control- he's getting to where he just wants to do his own thing all the time, not be tied to the kiddos all day or marriage- he was a SAHD for 2+ years. Plus he wouldn't cause waves now that his very MidEast elderly parents are here, and frown on divorce even tho they had no prob forcing their oldest DAUGHTER into becoming a MAN as a child to have the honor of having a male heir:saywhat: NO idea how they even did it, but I promise you they did.
I've met him and would NEVER know he was not born male if not for being 1 of very few to know the story...
Talk about F-ing up your kid's mental...


----------



## gigglebox

Future hey lady!!! How's it going? Ohhh not sure on the opk's. Just have more sex to make sure you're covered ;) 

Pretty, maybe he wants a baby but doesn't want the pressure of outwardly saying it. I know some people do better not making it "a thing", if that makes sense.


----------



## FutureMrs

Good Gigs!!! Excited to finally be really back on the TTC train! Was nice enjoy a summer with no newborn and not being prego but I feel like Im ready for that again! How are you feeling??


----------



## gigglebox

Feeling ok, starting to come around to feeling pregnant rather than just fat and out of shape. To be perfectly honest I don't think I was emotionally ready to give up my body again so soon but oh well!!! I'm getting quite excited for this little guy's arrival. I do however feel a little guilty that Lev will not have as much mommy time :/ I know poor guy is going to be jealous.


----------



## pacificlove

I think last night was the first time I felt a flutter... It's dawning on me that I might actually have a baby in me! :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Future* can't say it's the same for you, but generally I get 2 +opks, and the 2nd is usually the day I O, or say the night between per my zillions of FF charts


----------



## gigglebox

pacificlove said:


> I think last night was the first time I felt a flutter... It's dawning on me that I might actually have a baby in me! :haha:

EEEE that's so exciting!!!
I'm still feeling it "here and there" but still waiting for the big, more frequent movements. Baby 3 and I think this is the one I've felt at the latest stage...maybe he'll be a chill baby :haha: one can hope ha


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm sorry I've been horrible. Max was so miserable all last week and then we left Friday for a mini vacation so I'm finally getting back to normal. 

Kit- idk if you're following along but my heart absolutely breaks for you. A miscarriage is so hard, plus a twin miscarriage, plus a miscarriage when you're almost done with 2nd try. You and your family is completely in my heart and thoughts. 

Pl- sooo exciting! Congrats on the first flutters. What an amazing time. 

Gigs- not sure if I've said this before (I know I meant to but not sure if I actually have) I think of you every time I see a nacho fry commercial. Lol so I think of you a lot!!

Dobs- I hate jury duty. I got called last year and I told them I was busy being a mom lol 

That's all I can remember.


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace our bodies love to confuse us!!! Well at least when ttc. With cm I vote Cd21 but either way great timing!!

Dobby if only I didn't want to eat junk everyday :rofl: maybe soon it'll get better.

Sorry you even have to consider your personal safety in the matter. 

Also jury duty, my husband has been summoned 3 times. I've never been summoned. He's not even registered to vote. His mom has been selected several times too and isn't registered. 

Shae :haha: I craved fruits with V and she likes fruits and veggies. It'll be funny if this one hates them.

Pretty I started as a lurker when it was created. I can't imagine trying t read up the thread.

Yay for having a chance!! I know your timing is getting where it's not ideal but I think part of us secretly hopes ;) at least I do.

Agree I think some men have a hard time having ttc "official". Stresses them out.

Oh and I just noticed your hair!!! Love that color!!!

J just curious. If you did get pregnant this cycle how would new guy feel about this?? Would he be upset you engaged in activities without his knowledge. I don't mean this malicious, just curious.

Very disturbing they had a daughter get a sex change because of male status in their culture. How tragic.


Gigs, thats the excuse I'll use :haha: although I know it really is a reason for weight gain. 

I hope since Lev already has a brother it won't be as big a transition for him. I'm sure V will have some jealousy but so far she loooves babies. Again those babies aren't at our house 24/7 either though. 

V wasn't very active and I wasn't either. She is moderately active. On the go often but not climbing over furniture etc. She's starting to sit briefly for stories. Oh and funny enough she was usually always in the same spot. I have trouble finding this one on the doppler, rowdy baby.

Future if I catch the beginning of my surge/positive opk it's positive that day and the next. I typically O the 2nd day of positive opk. I like to test until negative though.

Pacific yay for movement!!! I can't wait for that.

Greenie I see you had a big temp drop. I'm sorry, but I'm glad you Od and your lp was at least 11 days. FX for great timing next cycle.

Where did you guys go on vacation??


----------



## Cppeace

Shae, sorry forgot to answer. CD 23 was rejected because I woke up uncovered and it was really cool in the room. I find that generally means bad temps. 
If I didn't time adjust the other two, they would be around that same area of temp so- like I said before :shrug: I say cd 25 is the next likely day because it was a really low temp before I time adjusted it. Went to bed at 2:30 AM, generally I get up around 10-10:30ish was up at 8am for grocery shopping. On cd 24 night just before bed I had a very small touch of ewcm so like I said it can go either way. I didn't have ovulation pain after cd 23 though. :wacko: I won't start testing till Friday in either case cause of the unsure dates. 

It's steady ticking up now...


----------



## shaescott

Sorry in advance for selfish post

I&#8217;ve been feeling sooo tired lately, and my head feels a bit off and dazed sometimes the past few days. I tried drinking a glass of water in case I was dehydrated but that didn&#8217;t really help. My stomach has also been unhappy with me since I started back on my sertraline, I think it&#8217;s causing constipation and gas which in turn cause pain. I&#8217;d still been eating normally until the past two days. Last night at Applebee&#8217;s I got buffalo wings and blackened shrimp Caesar salad cuz I was craving shrimp, and I wasn&#8217;t super into the buffalo wings, except I&#8217;d had them before and loved them previously and I was starving last night so idky I didn&#8217;t like them much. And then today, I got a box of honey stung wings and mozzarella sticks and Mac and cheese and I only ate the last two and was too full for the wings and honestly the thought of them with how fatty they are made me like mehhh. Though the mozz sticks where quite oily and I didn&#8217;t mind them. Anyway, I made bacon for dinner cuz my dad wanted me to, and I had one piece and couldn&#8217;t eat any more, it was just so fatty and normally I love fatty bacon but I didn&#8217;t want to eat it at all. So now my parents are eating all the delicious bacon I made. I had a pumpkin donut before dinner and I had no problem with that. Hm. Maybe it&#8217;s the hormones or something, or maybe it&#8217;s the constipation? Idk. My body seems to be rejecting the idea of chicken wings and bacon. Idky. 

I still haven&#8217;t started packing, or doing laundry. My motivation has been completely nonexistent. I can&#8217;t get myself to do much of anything. I have the most trouble getting started. Once I start, it&#8217;s much easier to keep going. My executive function is terrible.


----------



## FutureMrs

Kit Ive just read back enough.. I am so so sorry. Praying for you and your family. There are no words really.


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* no worries, me n new dude had a pretty big fight the other day, so not sure where his mind is but I told him outright I did NOT take 2 days off work to stay at a hotel and babysit him/watch him sleep.
Even with a trip to the Adult Toy Shop he was in no way able to perform with the level of meds he was on....
I am not pushing my YT channel here but those that follow will see I put up a vid a few days ago about how torn I am about forcing him get help, leaving him be etc
He's been in the hospitals here twice in the last month and they SNOWED him with pain meds to where I stayed overnight to ensure he kept breathing:shock:

He's pissed at me for chewing him out about how much he takes, tho he admits I'm right- it's a nasty hamster wheel he's stuck in.

I DO plan to put up vids of him I made over those few days on my channel as an awareness/Ed thing- just torn over whether or not to fully blur him, as I feel the LOOK on his face is very descriptive of how affected his docs and the hosp had him, BUT I want to be respectful too...:shrug:

He knew I was filming him, so that's not the issue...just dunno ...

I'd appreciate if any of you wanna see the vid intro I made- it's unlisted on YouTube, but I can PM you the link if anyone is interested...
I have a medical field mind, and am always interested in this stuff.
Perhaps you ladies can give me opinions on whether or not blurring him matters??
We were in public places...let me know if any of you want me to PM the vid intro...it's less than 2 mins, but I feel alot of ppl/famiies can relate...

Here is FL over medicating ppl/pain pill addiction assisted by docs is a huge problem.


----------



## DobbyForever

Reading but tired school starts tomorrow ahhhhh not readdddy

But omg I wasnt registered to vote until this last local election! Maybe they are picking on people who dont register!!!! Lol jk

Sorry thats all I got everything hurts


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I think you ladies are right about BD. He's pretty non-committal about most things. I think his 2 main concerns are money and the amount of work that goes into raising a kid. But, last time I checked, I was the one BF-ing, making homemade purees, waking up with Alex all those night, and he's probably changed about 20 diapers in the last 13 months. That being said, I've done my best to make things easy for him so he'd want another.

He doesn't know anything about the positive opks or this TWW. So, we were watching Outdaughtered tonight and the mom thought she might have been pregnant again. He kinda laughed at the whole situation and said "I hope she's pregnant... and you're not." But a couple weeks ago, the told me "if you could convince me (not have another), I'd like a girl." It's like one step forward, one step back.

And sorry I'm not really commenting on other peoples' situations. I'm not great at remembering what I read and there's a lot to catch up on. Plus, I don't have a computer to peruse while at work, and there are so many chores around the house to do, so I don't get a lot of screen time these days. -.-


----------



## JLM73

*Pretty* wishing you the Best!
Your guy sounds like my manfriend a bit- in love with having a child of a certain gender but noncommital due to finances.time/work involved- which is fine by me given our siituation
I do really hope your TWW works toward a BFP.
4 times gives you a great chance around those opks.

I myself just got a 2nd day of + opk much to my dismay...*sigh*


----------



## DobbyForever

A is running a fever I knew he would and I should have made my mom take him home but she told me I was overreacting but Ko and behold it&#8217;s 8 hours before the first day of school and I&#8217;ce a fever ridden boy in my bed. I should drive him there now but i&#8217;m Tired af


----------



## shaescott

J I would say that allowing yourself to be filmed does not equal giving permission to post said film on social media unless he knew you were specifically filming for your YouTube channel (which he may very well have been aware of). So if he was aware of your intentions with the filming, you don&#8217;t *have* to blur his face. If there&#8217;s a chance he could lose his job or have legal repercussions if someone sees the video, blur his face. Otherwise, show it if you think it adds to the point you&#8217;re making about painkiller abuse. 

So I don&#8217;t remember if I said that the chlorinated wave pool at six flags stripped half the red from my hair last week. Anyway, I re-dyed it a few hours ago. I didn&#8217;t take before pics and the after looks the same as what y&#8217;all have already seen, so no reason to post pics of the result. To be fair it&#8217;s a little deeper this time around but after the first wash it should be back to the normal. I purposely dyed it so I would have time to wash it once or twice before moving in to college so that the initial intensity will be gone but it&#8217;ll still be the bright vibrant color I want.


----------



## shaescott

Oh geez Dobs that&#8217;s a crappy situation. I don&#8217;t have suggestions other than to bring him to your mom&#8217;s house if you&#8217;re safe to drive. I hope everything works out.


----------



## gigglebox

J why don't you just ask him what he wants? His face.

Dobs I have been registered since 18 and only got summoned for the first time this month, and that was after I exempted myself on the questionnaire! I had to call and sort it out so I wouldn't face legal ramifications for being a no show. I've actually always wanted to do it but alas, I care for a toddler now.

Shae stop freaking out lol. Maybe you need a diet detox, some of your food choices aren't the best...and hormones now could definitely be playing a role. Reeeeaaaaallllllly doubt you're pregnant but I know your mind is going there!


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* well put, but he is self employed
As in Owns 2 companies and gets % pay from them- not actually having to show up or be somewhere at a certain time etc.
Nothing legally to cause him or me issue.

He knew I was filming for the channel. I told him, and he was there as I edited some vids and posted others over the few days.
Specifically I started for the purpose of showing him how little he was breathing at times, because he doubted me first about it, and since he's been on this merry go round like 10+ years, and not died yet, to him it's not that dangerous or serious an issue.

I'll likely just blur him- not real familiar with all the editing features for it yet.
Checking those out today.
He doesn't care how he looks basically if I didn't. He didn't take it seriously when I showed him footage,or just laughed at himself :roll:

*Gigs* I sent him the initial vid clip direct 2 days ago.
He's posting on FB about me here n there- nothing bad, just general comments saying he hasn't talked to me, but not admitting HE is the one not calling/texting ME.
Dunno, hard to judge as I said- I chewed him out pretty well the other day because he was being silly on the phone when I was trying to speak to him about serious stuff, relationship etc.

2 Scorps is always tricky. I'm sure he's in pity party mode, and frankly I'm letting him - and not going to drive to his house atm.
He's a big boy lol.

*Kit* forgot to say so so sorry to hear how devastating a situation you have been dealing with:hugs:
You had mentioned the hotel and reversal regarding new guy.
Just wanted to Clarify I didn't leave him at the hotel hehe
He stayed 2 days just to be closer to my side of town, and I helped him with some biz stuff. I was only there the first day/night- some of next afternoon. It was planned that way. But I def didn't bail on him lol. He checked out when he intended, and I had to get home to manage my dogs/work.

Also, yes he "said" he would get a reversal, and seemed serious, but the relationship was very new then, and saying is def not doing...
He's not the 1st guy to tell me that.
It's not cheap, and a whole process ...which given current standing I'm not pushing him toward, as I don't think he's in the right mind frame.


----------



## JLM73

Jury Duty- I don't mind it.
I have been reg since 1992- 18 yrs old when I had oldest son.
I got my 1st jury summons that same year, nothing for the next 10 years, and then another about 10 years after that...so 3 times in my 27 years reg. voter.

I actually LIKED it as my 1st case at 18 was a very interesting Death Penalty Murder Case:shock:

2nd time spent the whole day at court getting the run around, picked, sent to wait in hall, back in court, back in hall ping pong- seems they were debating plea agrmt stuff:shrug: ended up Never hearing anything- dismissed from duty. They worked a deal.

3rd time was a personal inj case with surveillance vid showing an elderly woman slip and fall in an ill maintained parking garage during deluge rain- they didn't have proper drainage etc- she tore all kinds of things in her knee, had to have mult surgeries after and had perm dmg and a limp cane etc.
I was PISSED bcuz all the other jurors were so young they just babbled about going home/to the bar ASAP so they weren't even considering her compensation.
I was the hold out bitch lol but in the end after many notes to the judge, I had to agree with the rest that she was not due $$ because the age of the garage did not require them to have certain maint, drainage, curb fits etc:growlmad:
i STILL think the woman should have been comped her med expenses back and some suffering, but legally- as written, she was not entitled...grrr


----------



## PrettyInInk42

J - I wouldn't say he'd prefer a certain gender. Before we had our son, he said he would have been fine with either gender. And there are pros for #2 being whatever. I think he thinks our son is so cute that a little girl would be that much cuter. lol 

Dobby - Sorry to hear about A's fever. Alex got roseola after being at daycare for a week and it sucked. :/

Kit - I just read your last post and I'm so sorry. I can't even begin to know what you're going through. Just know that we're all here for you.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs :haha: yeahhh you know how I am lol. My body is pretty adaptable to different diets and will adjust to eating large or small amounts of food and maintain my weight prettt well, but my stomach may be less forgiving these days


----------



## claireybell

Pretty & Future good luck this cycle Girls eeee! 

How was A this morning Dobs? Im terrible, with daycare (nursery only) i would always give mine meds & send them in lol & more often than not any high temp would stay down after that.. unless A&#8217;s very poorly looking this morning aswell bless him, if u did go to work, i hope the first day back goes ok :) 

Uhh im feeling massive atm & getting heartburn lots this pg, heartburn can just do one atm grr!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae your food choices could definitely cause constipation/bloating. Not judging you though. My diet is horrible right now. Maybe one day. When not pregnant if I eat mostly junky foods I don't feel well. 

Oh and yes your body will be less forgiving about eating certain things. I can't eat fuji apples or raisin bran as my colon doesn't love them. Spicy foods aren't pleasant either. 

Also I feel you once I get started doing something it's not too bad just motivating myself to start is tough.

J it sounds like new guy has a problem and maybe I'm awful but I head the other direction if a potential partner has a drug problem. It doesn't sound like this would be a healthy relationship if you pursue. I will say I know people can change, but addiction is a horrible monster to overcome.

Dobby my dh thinks they are 

so sorry A is sick. I hope you were able to take him to your mom's before work today.

Gigs I would like to.... at least I think I would as it would be during work hours. If it ran over though I think I could have sitter watch later or maybe MIL pick her up.

CB sorry you are having loads of heartburn. It's awful in 3rd tri! I'm not looking forward to that.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks have u been getting any heartburn as yet? My friend had horrid hb all the way through her first pg & she was glugging biiiig bottles of gaviscon weekly but this time around shes had like none so you may be lucky :) Uhh i can imagine its awful in third tri :( not looking forward to that.. i had none with the other pg&#8217;s

My bestie had her 20wk scan yesterday & it was her Birthday, she found out she&#8217;s expecting another Boy, she seems ok with it but i know symptom wise & her 12wk scan looked girly according to the Nub theory so i dunno if she was thinking she was actually carrying a Girl, il see her at the wknd hopefully so il find out if shes truelly ok about it, her & her Mum had a very close relationship & i know she wouldve loved the same thing, her Mum died of Cancer 3 yrs ago so im sure shes a tiny bit deflated its another Boy..


----------



## gigglebox

Cb how many boys does she have already? Hmmm maybe this baby is going to have hair! They say it's an okd wives take but it was true for me, lots of hb with ds1 and tons of hair! None with ds2 and barely any hair, what was there fell out and grew back light. This time so far i'm in between so we'll see...

J i'm agreeing with Fluek on this one...doesn't sound like you're too into him anyway. Not someone I'd want to take home to my kid...a suspected addict sounds like bad news.

Shae it's amazing how our bodies kind of lose the abilty to handle foods as we age. Hubs can't do cheese like he used too lol. I just don't have the metabolism I used to. I'm a fair bit older than you though...but taking good care of your body NOW to help it later is a good idea. Just saying.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that&#8217;s true, I&#8217;ve been eating a lot of meat and cheese and not enough fiber. Maybe *I* need to eat some Raisin Bran :haha: 

CB sorry about the heartburn. Congrats to your friend on the boy, hopefully she&#8217;s okay with it. 

Gigs I was wondering if it was because I&#8217;m not a teenager anymore so my body is less flexible with food choices. Once I get back to college I&#8217;ll be eating much healthier. I didn&#8217;t have constipation while in school, but it happens all the time while I&#8217;m at home. My parents aren&#8217;t very domestic (my mom&#8217;s word choice) so we usually scrounge for canned soup or frozen TV dinners. There&#8217;s a wing bar at the grocery store, that&#8217;s why I had the unhealthy lunch. My dad and I get lunch from it when we shop. Dinner, the bacon was use by yesterday, so I had to use it. But I couldn&#8217;t eat it anyway, I ended up having some grapes for a snack and then going to bed. When I graduate, I&#8217;m going to miss the dining hall. I&#8217;m so lazy with cooking, I have to be in just the right mood to cook (like, not with the microwave) or I won&#8217;t do it. Most of the time it takes a while to convince myself to even microwave something so I don&#8217;t starve. At the dining hall I can get real food, not TV dinners, without any effort. It&#8217;s awesome. I&#8217;m gonna have to learn to force myself to cook when I graduate.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs this willbe her 2nd baby, & they&#8217;ve only ever wanted 2, i know never say never but theur house they have just buyed only has just enough room for them 4 .. idk

Its weird the hair thing & hb isn&#8217;t it?! Riley had minimal hair & Nuala was practically bald Lol so maybe yeah this one will have a wig of ginge or blonde hair haha


----------



## claireybell

Shae gets some Prunes or Apricots in ye, that&#8217;ll keep u regular;)


----------



## gigglebox

Will you be having a later ultrasound? They may be able to see it on there. Des had super obvious hair but i also had ultrasounds late in the game. 

Ha you never know! We bought our house with one kid in mind. Now these last two will have to share a room and guests stay in the basement!


----------



## claireybell

Lol love that, guests are in the basement hehe! Yeah u never know, i said that to her aswell although seems quite adamant on just the 2 but i bet she could be swayed heh heh! 

Yes im booking one this Friday actually for around 29wks.. it&#8217;ll be early October time i think, can the hair be seen lots on them then?? Now im intrigued hmmmm :)


----------



## hunni12

I guess I fit in this section lol so I am copying from a post I made yesterday

Anyone know what this. I was supposed to get my period on 8/20 instead of my period I wiped once saw pink spot so I put a liner on. Few hours later i saw my liner stained with light brown mucus but nothing when wiping. Next day on 8/21 I had wiped to see a lot of ewcm mixed with a dot of pink. Nothing ever since. Fast forward to now still no full fledge period except I'm having back cramps and sharp shooting pains in my nipples. I wiped and seen this.


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/152f6o2.jpg

I tested the first day of the spotting and it was negative so I'm not sure.


Soooo i bought two tests day and just scared to take it LOL.


----------



## Cppeace

Hunn sounds like possible implantation spotting or breakthrough bleeding do you temp, use opk or have a way you track fertility?


----------



## shaescott

Hunni the picture just looks like regular CM to me, not sure if I&#8217;m missing something. Based on your spotting instead of a period, I would definitely retest. We love looking at tests on this thread!


----------



## gigglebox

Hunni, have you tested yet? You've been pregnant before, is this stuff you're experiencing similar to other pregnancies?

Please come back and share your test! I hate when people post and abandon and we never find out what happened!


----------



## Flueky88

CB I had some after eating a Hawaiian pizza. I think it was the acidity of the pineapple. With V it was mainly 3rd tri but horrible. I remember I dreamed I vomitted twice in one dream. I woke up mid dream vomit and I was experiencing reflux in real life. She had a good amount of hair at birth. Her ultrasound at 26 weeks showed hair too.

I'll try to post a pic of her ultrasound and nb.

Gigs my metabolism went to shit right before 4th grade. It was such a bummer. Oddly enough my brother and I went through same weight changes at the same age range. We chunked up late elementary, lost right before high school, and started getting just a little chunky after high school. 

I'm sure any guests will just be happy to have a room to stay instead of paying for a hotel.

Shae :haha: yeah raisin bran works for me. I remember eating so much cheese in elementary school that I got constipated. I insisted to my mom I had to go to the dr :rofl: as I didn't know it was just constipation.

Hunni it definitely sounds like you could be pregnant. I say test as it's best to get an answer. If bfp which I think it will then you need to call your dr to set up visits:)

AFM kind of a sucky day. I got roped into a meeting but I got a free lunch out of it so it's okay ;)

We go on vacay next week and I cannot wait :) I've booked a mani pedi the morning that we leave. I haven't had one since my pp check up.


----------



## Flueky88

CB sorry it's not the best pic but you can tell as a NB she definitely had hair. She lost a lot of it before it started coming in again.
 



Attached Files:







FtLH2vh0-2719824785.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 5









20180829_210313.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I had a fair amount of hb and Alex had a moderate amount of hair. I just tried not too eat too much or too close to bedtime, take some Tums and sleep on my left side. Hopefully yours will ease up soon, cb.

Oh man, my mind was going like a mile a minute yesterday at work, just being in the mindset that I'm pg already. Today I was a little more chill and was trying to not put the cart before the horse. This was so much easier last time when I just took a test cuz my boobs were sore and figured out I was already 6 weeks along. lol. And, as much as I want this, there's a small part of me that would be ok if this wasn't my time and I conceived in Dec instead. But we shall see.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I didn&#8217;t eat Raisin Bran but I had THREE BMs today so I guess my body finally got its crap together (get it, crap? :haha:)

Have fun on your vacation! I need a vacation ugh, specifically a cruise would be great rn. The Hershey trip was stressful cuz it was a long drive and it was flooded and closed most days, so it wasn&#8217;t much of a mental vacation. When we brought my grandmother on cruises (twice) we always got mani-pedis the day before. Cruises are so relaxing for me, no driving or anything, everything in one place. Like an all-inclusive resort but the waves rock you to sleep at night. What kind of vacation are you going on?

Pretty how many dpo are you?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - 1dpo, I think. I had a positive opk yesterday and the day before that. I took one today, just to be sure, and it's now negative.


----------



## hunni12

@Cppeace: It went like this 

8/5: neg opk
8/6: pos opk ( had sex 3 times back to back but pulled out even though he went right back in sorry tmi)...felt the o pain and lots of ewcm which is what made me get an opk 
8/7: neg opk

8/20: would be 2 weeks exactly after the pos opk which is the date i seen the spot of blood.

@gigglebox: I only tested on 8/20 because of the spotting and it was negative. I do remember from my daughter pregnancy in 2016 the same back pain and nipple pain I am having now.



@Other ladies: I will most deinitely post bfn or bfp.

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NERVOUS YALL.

I guess because I know what my heart is telling me...even as I am typing this I am little pains in my armpits and nipples lol


----------



## shaescott

Hunni when are you going to test? I&#8217;m impatient :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Selfish post... 

OMG, we had an offer on our house! It's been on the market for 3 weeks. It's a little low, but we are countering tomorrow. 

So, basically that gives us 60 days to find something else... Feeling like a real adult tonight having to make some big decisions over the next week or so if this deal goes through. 

Wish us luck!!


----------



## hunni12

shaescott said:


> Hunni when are you going to test? Im impatient :haha:

First I say Friday then Monday I don't know lol

@pacific: good luck love


----------



## shaescott

Hunni is there a reason you&#8217;re waiting? Is it because you&#8217;re nervous? I mean, if you had implanted when you had the spotting, you&#8217;re 10 days past implantation. It would show up on a test by now, it would probably be pretty strong too. I hope I don&#8217;t sound rude, I&#8217;m just curious.

PL congrats on the house offer!


----------



## hunni12

Oh no definitely not taking it as rude...I guess cause I'm just nervous. Like if it is positive I'll be in shock but if it is negative then it's a problem somewhere


----------



## shaescott

Hunni thats understandable. But the sooner you test, the sooner you know whether you need to take prenatal vitamins and make prenatal appointments or if you need to call your doctor about a potential issue. I know it&#8217;s still nerve wracking though. I&#8217;m kinda the opposite, if I suspect pregnancy I take a test immediately (it&#8217;s always negative). That way I&#8217;ll either be relieved I&#8217;m not or know I need to start figuring crap out and taking prenatals etc. I&#8217;m in nursing school right now, so I&#8217;m WTT. It would be extremely difficult to stay in nursing school if I had a baby. SO is also in college, and our colleges are too far away to live together, so it would certainly complicate things. I totally have baby fever so it sucks.


----------



## Cppeace

Well most women ovulating within 6-36 hours after a positive opk. So if you ovulated 6th 7th or 8th that would put implantation between the 12th and 18th so the spotting would have been after the actual implantation but possibly within 2 days of implanting which for most would be too early to get a positive as for most a positive hpt is 3-6 days after implantation. (For most that is 9-12dpo) If you ovulated on the 7th (most likely) and tested on 13dpo it's unlikely you would have gotten a negative but now you would be 23dpo and only the oddball situation I had should still be testing negative that late. 
Good luck either way.

ETA: Tired prolly messed up my math in there lol


----------



## hunni12

Whew chileeeee that math hurts my head LOL. Man women who tt c could be some excellent mathematicians


----------



## shaescott

Hunni, many women will go to great lengths to perfect their cycle tracking in order to get pregnant. In fact, I bet the majority of women in the TTC section could teach a full-on class on the scientific details and the math of TTC and cycle tracking.


----------



## DobbyForever

A is still burning up. He was 102 when I got home from work. Having really loose stools. Just miserable. He rolled over and I touched the spot he way laying and its like a freaking heated massage bed (and I like mine turned up high af) like fresh out the dryer hot. =\. Alternating Tylenol and Motrin. Hes in good spirits and didnt even act sick other than the fever and sleeping a bit more.

Sorry first day of school yesterday and now commuting from my moms so she can babysit him and its 3am (as favorite new time to poo lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

Hunni welcome and I second everyone else. Teseessstttt lol and I agree that&#8217;s lot of women on this board could probably teach college level fertility courses with the knowledge you acquire ttc. But yes at this point it would be accurate if you did in fact ovulate when the opks were positive, which typically happens but doesn&#8217;t anyways. I do echo shae for your health and a potential baby&#8217;s health it&#8217;s something you should figure out ASAP. Liiiikkkkeeee take a test. Rn. But I hear you I used to shake taking tests sometimes

Pl congrats! Hopefully they can be persuaded to up their offer

Everyone else love you but only went back like a few posts


----------



## claireybell

Yay for holiday Fleuks  I can def see something in that ultrsound piccy re hair of V.. il be looking for this when i book mine haha! 

Hunni, Welcome & omg im excited to see a test update, are you nervous incase its positive? Def give it couple more days.. :)

Big hugs Dobby.. hope A is on the mend very soon, bugs are awful when they're tiddlers :hugs:

Pretty, so are we saying your officially 1/2 dpo?? hehee


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty don't be suprised if you have mixed feelings with either outcome. I had babyfever in January. I started tracking in February but we BD if we felt like it. It was semi ttc I suppose. I knew financially concieving wasn't ideal, but I was a bit disappointed when AF showed. I think if I got my bfp I would have felt nervous about money.

Shae :haha: on 3 BMs. Raisin bran would have been overkill.

Yes vacation is good for the soul. I love what I do, but gotta get away. I really want to do a Disney cruise one day. Any cruise really though.

We are going to NC to stay at a cabin. We are more relaxation vacation people. I do enjoy theme parks as well, but love being in the mountains in a hot tub. We are going to a small town there so will be nice to walk the "shops". They have a lovely fudge placeand Italian restaurant. 

Hunni test!!!!! Test now!!! Lol sorry peer.

Oh and yes most of us could teach advanced ttc :haha:

pacific that's great I hope you both have an acceptable offer :) I think we countered twice when we made an offer.

Dobby I'm sorry he is still ill. I hope he is doing much better this afternoon.

CB when I saw the scan I was pretty sure it was hair, but I thought maybe I'm just imagining she will have hair. Funny story: I hadn't trimmed down there for a bit when I went into labor. There was this mirror like thing above me that wasn't clear. I asked if she was crowning cause of what I saw in the "mirror", no it was just my hairy bush :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

cb - Ya, I'd say I'm 2dpo today. I remember when I joined this site I had no idea what all these acronyms were. lol 

Flueky - True. Just trying to stay calm until I know for sure. Easier said that done though. I'm a big planner. lol 

Dobby - Here's hoping A gets better really soon. 

Hunni - Test! lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh geez, do you know what&#8217;s causing the fever? Hopefully it&#8217;s just a mild virus. I hope A cools down and feels better. 

CB nooo don&#8217;t encourage Hunni to waitttt we&#8217;re impatienttt :haha:

Flueks Disney cruises are sooo expensive! I&#8217;ve been on 2, when I was younger. I don&#8217;t remember a ton from them, but they were nice. The dining rooms were cool. Carnival and Norwegian are very nice despite being the cheap ones. I prefer Norwegian for entertainment, but both have great food in the dining rooms. The buffets can be hit or miss on either, really. Anyway, your NC vacation sounds really nice! I like being able to relax as well. A tight packed schedule is just stressful. 

Also I laughed at your bush in the mirror story :rofl: how are you supposed to landscape down there while pregnant anyway? You can&#8217;t see your own coochie! Can you get waxed while pregnant? Maybe I&#8217;ll do that a week before I&#8217;m due. You didn&#8217;t even get time to prepare for the labor because you were only 34 weeks right?


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek omg :rofl: your baby hair bush hahahhahahahhahah 

I hope your vacation is wonderful. I feel long overdue for one but we so get day breaks a lot so can't complain. I think we may plan a disc golf road trip when the kids get a little older. Won't be for awhile but that gives us time to save. I might secretly squirrel away some money for it, just a little here & there...anyway would be fun to road trip and play courses along the way. 

I'm with you, give me the mountains over the beach any day! 

Pl congratulations on the offer!!! I hope y'all can find a price you're both happy with. Did they mention the outcome of the current tenate should they buy?

So irritated today, much is going on but most notably, my favorite duck is missing :( it was Tony the Pardoned Duck, they only one we vowed to keep until he died on his own. He was a black runner duck with a lot of personality! He was the alpha in our whole flock. I'm wondering who will take the new position.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww poor A :( Was he around anyone ill recently? 

Ok SIL is being crazy but I'm hoping it's just hormones. My goodness! She chewed me out the other day because she said she's been getting excluded from things, but when i fired back and asked her what she was talking about she couldn't give me any examples! So i said she and BIL do the same thing, and I cited about 4-5 instances where we were excluded. Of course she had an excuse as to why none of it was her fault :roll: thing is I feel like everyone doesn't have to be invited to every event, so I wasn't really bothered, but if she's going to attack me for it I'm dishing it back!

Then today me and MIL went walking. MIL was watching SIL's baby, and if y'all recall we had a battle about taking him in the stroller but she came around (after talks with BIL) and MIL was granted permission. Well today she chewed MIL for walking the baby with me! Said she needs to get permission EVERY time!!! Wtf?!!!!!

I swear I cannot handle her brand of crazy.


----------



## Cppeace

Yep Hunn, anyone who is much into research and ttc can definitely teach about it lol

Dobbs,sorry to Hear A is ill. Try not to stress too much. A temp under 103 isn't really worrisome. The body gets fever to kills what it's fighting off (Virus, infection, bacteria) I know it's easier to say than do but it's true stuff. Fever isn't dangerous until 104 or above. 

I will likely start testing tomorrow if temp continues being up. We shall see.


----------



## hunni12

Seeeee someone else agrees to give a few more days haha.

Any plans for you ladies for the upcoming labor day? I am going to get a 3 day weekend off from work so yay for that


----------



## claireybell

Haha Hunni im all for &#8216;ye kniw on a couple days there def could be more hcg in urine&#8217; but im a poas aholic Lol! I have no will power haha! 

Omg Flueks, labour baby bush hair just floored me :rofl: Riley just asked what i was laughing at hahaa! Only Rileys pg i was able to trim & shave but Nualas & this one its all gone to pot, tribal down there hahaa!!

Jeeeez Gigs that SIL sounds hectic, hormonal & abit over protective, fair play you dishing it back, i would aswell! 

Cpeace eeeee!!! Excited for your testing tomorrow :) :) What tests do u plan on using? Lol

Pacific awesone news on the offer, i bet you guys are well excited!!!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs Im so sorry about Tony the duck. Is there no chance hell show up? Your SIL sounds craaaazyyy, I hope its the hormones too because that lady is not stable, yikes. 

CP fxd temp stays up!

Hunni I move back into college on Labor Day. Everyone else in my town will be at our Old Home Day, idk if other towns have them but on the Main Street green theres loads of vendors and games and stuff, they sell food and crafts and have a frog jumping contest and kids races and live music and sometimes they have a dunk tank and that bungee trampoline thing, and they have a race in the am and a parade and stuff. Its fun. They have fireworks on Saturday though, so I might go to that. Gotta find the bug spray, since its outside in the grass. I seem to have acquired a cluster of 4 mosquito bites under my left boob. Not ideal. There were only 2 there yesterday. Hm. 

Ill probably spend most of the weekend packing. Its too hot to do it in long segments, Im doing it in short bursts. Theres no AC in my room, and only one in the house, on the opposite end of the house, in the corner. Not helpful. My room is 80 degrees. Im northern (from Massachusetts) so I cant handle anything over 80 when outdoors (up to 90 if Im only outside for a minute), and my room needs to be more like 65-70. Id rather it be cold than warm. I can layer up, but I cant sleep without blankets on me. For some reason my room tends to hang around 75 all year, and then is about 80 in summer. My fish likes it, though. I dont have a screen so I cant open my window at night. I bet every southerner is dying of laughter that I cant deal with 80 degree weather :haha: but I challenge yall to come up north during winter and see whos laughing &#128540; :rofl: (Im just joking around, Im sure there are exceptions)


----------



## Cppeace

I have 3 normal tests left 2 cheap strips and one first response (Well also a digital I think but it doesn't count with the norm.)
Not sure which will get used tomorrow. I'm either going to be 11po or 7 dpo so seems a waste to do the first response but I dunno. 

Lol Shae I'm from Louisiana and it stays between 75 and 82 in my work office in the summer and then probably 65-70 in the winter. Missouri was a big adjustment to a half Cajun I tell ya. I literally was getting frost bite on my fingers going from a car to inside store at night but that was a very abnormally cold winter the first year here lol


----------



## claireybell

I reckon you&#8217;ll be 11 dpo cpeace :) fx my lovely!! 

Oh you&#8217;re a duck down Gigs, i missed that in your post.. would he of just walked/flown or prey taken??


----------



## JLM73

*Shae* :haha: poop joke
*Flu & Gigs* I've unknowing initially dated 1 pain med addict and 2 super alcohol addicts, and totally agree NOT something I wanna commit to or repeat.BUT I will say I JUST got off the phone with new guy, and he is 100% turnabout Alert mode, and has even been on job sites the last 2 days:shock:
sooooo we shall see, He told me he had been F'd in the head with depression due to biz slowing up and not knowing what would spark it - which as a Biz owner I get...
so I gave the requisite praise, bcuz he def was 100% different, depression is no joke, nor is running your own biz and stressing if you can pay your workers or bills.
So we will see where it goes.
He knows now that I met with someone else in the meantime and is surprisingly cool with it so TWW either way for me since he's outta town and Ov has past.

*Hunni* odd pattern! Sounds like an IB bleed on the pinkage rather than a period

*Shae* hope your stomach issues balance, AND yessssss gurrrl
I gave up my pink hair dye due to Summer pool chlorine- no joke hehe

also weird but AFM very faint spotting last 2 days???


----------



## gigglebox

Cb forgot to say happy 24 weeks!!! Have y'all picked out a name yet? I can't recall if you said...

We still have no idea on a middle name. I'm still thinking about giving FIL2 the task with the caveat that he has to give us a few to choose from. But first i want to see if i can find one i like...

Cpp, being from LA do you believe in all the superstitions? Like crickets are lucky? Wow my mind is drawing a blank on any more lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Got to look round our new house today. No walls or anything but whatever, was nice to visualise the space a bit
 



Attached Files:







DDC415E8-5AD7-47A4-9D60-71D05E006A2B.jpg
File size: 66.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I like want to punch your builders in the face for taking so long


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I missed your post... I'll have to go back and read. 

Thanks all for the well wishes on the offer. We hope it goes through, excited but scared of what we'll do next. Big decisions to make. Being an adult is hard :haha:

Kitty, this is still such an exciting phase of construction, now you can start imagining what it'll actually look like rather then just on paper in the form of drawings. How has the contractor held up his end?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hope Tony comes back. Could he be sitting on some eggs? I've heard of roosters/drakes doing that... Hopefully he comes back, how long has he been gone?


----------



## Cppeace

I believe Crickets are lucky is a general superstition/myth rather than a Louisiana one lol

Ones I grew up with : Crickets are lucky, Breaking mirrors is bad(The size of the mirror increases level of bad luck as well) Spill salt toss some over the left shoulder, knock on wood for good luck, See a penny pick it up and all day long have good luck, Cabbage and black-eye peas on new years day for health and wealth, Crossing under ladders is bad luck, 
Various ghost related ones as well
How much I believe such things- meh not much. Most of those come from Europe in history. I do eat cabbage and black eyes on new years though.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I understand on the whole planning thing. Well I hope your tww goes by quickly :)

Shae I will have to bookmark those cruise lines. Not sure if we could afford a disney cruise, but we will see. There was going to be a senior year cruise but it got cancelled. It wasn't organized by the school just some students and their parents.

:rofl: it was hillarious just not at the moment, I was embarassed. I know they've seen it all and aren't phased though. Landscaping I managed myself until 3rd tri. I had DH help, but as she was unexpected I hadn't prepared. My labor bag wasn't packed much less trimming myself :haha: oh and I seem to recall Dobby got waxed while pregnant.

Gigs glad I could provide some laughter ;)

That's a good idea saving slowly for something big. I may do that after baby #2 and my finances recover from maternity leave. Oh and yes mountains any time over the beach. Sand in the vag really ruined the beach for me as a kid. 

Awww I hate that about Tony the Duck. I hope by some miracle he shows back up.

Omg SIL is psycho controlling. She needs to chill out baaad!! So glad my SILs aren't like that. I hope it's just this extreme from pregnancy mood swings.

Cppeace I'm loving your upward climbing temps :)

Hunni *plays gwen stefani's "what you waiting for"* if you are pregnant you will get a bfp and you need to start prenatal ASAP. If you are not then you might need to talk to your dr. Plus the suspense is killing me.

Alright I'm too lazy to page back and forth....next


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah the creeping climb is unusual for sure.


----------



## Flueky88

CB lol again happy to spread some laughs today :) yeah can't explain that to Riley yet hehe. I've really not cared as much this time. Just having the strength to shower is hard enough. I'm feeling much better today though.

Shae I'm not fond of either extreme. Low 70s or even upper 60s is perfect. I've had winter in Wisconsin so I'm no stranger to really cold winter. 

Funny story, my friend Christina and I went to a mutual friend's house. Christina was cleaning Mindys room and we both thought it was crazy hot in there. Mindy said, "What it's only 87?" :rofl: she's from Arizona though. Too hot for me in the house.

Cppeace at 11dpo an IC would most likely showa faint line. I'd probably do it because if you are 7dpo it's a few days too early for frer.

J yeah I unknowingly dated a pill head. He nearly died from an overdose and was put in a mental institute for a week or so. My cousin and her husband set us up. Ironically, my cousin divorced her husband and married pill head. She said he's changed, but he hasn't after that stint. I'm very..... pessimistic on recovery. I do agree it's definitely possible, but with any addiction you have to find that internal desire to stop/control your addiction. That is not an easy thing.

O spotting maybe?

Gigs I forgot the first name you picked. Care to share again?

Middle names are tough!

Kit glad it's starting to come together. Can't wait to see it done.

Pacific how long do they have to respond??


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah that's my opinion on the testing as well so the IC is likely what will get used.


----------



## gigglebox

Myles is the first name. Family name would be nice but Ds1 has the only one we ever considered and our fathers are both crappy grandparents so we don't want to honor them that way really. That sounds horrid but just being honest.


----------



## Cppeace

How many syllables in the last name?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh Lordy I would die if it was 87 indoors. I have cousins from Arizona, but they have so much AC there that the heat inside bugged them at my house, though I think the humidity played a big role in that. They&#8217;re used to super dry weather. I&#8217;ve been to Arizona once in April. It was in the 80s or so I believe. It was hot as hell, I was not a fan. The Grand Canyon wasn&#8217;t hot though, and it was very pretty. Anyway, I agree that high 60s to low 70s are perfect. 

Regarding addiction, I&#8217;ve never had to deal with a pill addict, but my father was/is an alcoholic. He&#8217;s been sober for nearly 5 years now. It was awful when he was drinking. He wasn&#8217;t violent, but he always got so drunk he was falling over, even when he was watching us kids at home. For a while he lived with his mom (my mom sent him to her) and she sent him back cuz he was still drinking and she couldn&#8217;t deal. He literally put booze in her walker basket. Then my mom paid for him to live in an apartment and he did AA and outpatient rehab and stuff but he hated the &#8220;You have no control, surrender yourself to God&#8221; because he&#8217;s not religious and also he thought he did have a small amount of control over his behavior, he didn&#8217;t want to say he had none, he felt somewhat responsible for making the decision to drink. The insurance would cut him down to 2 days a week and he would start drinking again. Idk what happened that made him finally stop drinking, I don&#8217;t remember. But he did stop, and he moved back in with us, and we&#8217;re a family again. He takes medication to make him not drink, and sometimes he&#8217;ll take an extra if he&#8217;s wanting to drink due to stress so that he doesn&#8217;t drink. Not sure how the meds work. Might be the ones that make you puke if you drink. He&#8217;s got bipolar 2 disorder (medicated), so that doesn&#8217;t help with addiction and stuff. Perhaps they got his bipolar med balance right and that&#8217;s how he stopped drinking. His mania was very mild, but his depressive episodes were reeeeally bad. That&#8217;s when he wanted to drink, when he was depressed. Anyway, I believe that recovery is possible, because my dad is sitting across the living room healthy and sober. But recovery is hard, and getting sober can take several years. Even then, the urge to use will never go away (as far as I know). 

I fully believe that addiction is a disease, and I have sympathy for those who are addicts. Many got addicted because of prescribed pain killers after a surgery or other procedure. Others made a bad choice, and lost control. It&#8217;s often hard to be sympathetic, because it seems like they&#8217;re just making the choice knowing it&#8217;ll hurt them and not caring, but it&#8217;s more complicated than that. Withdrawal is nasty, their brain changes and starts demanding the substance. Do I blame my dad for being an alcoholic? A tiny bit, but not much. Was I angry when he was drinking? Absolutely. I found out when I was 8-9 years old, and I thought drunks were terrible people. When my mom told me my dad was drinking I scream-cried. Am I angry now? Well... not really. I forgive him, but his drinking changed my life, so I&#8217;m a little sad I had to deal with that as a child. It was a huge chunk of my childhood that he was drinking. But he&#8217;s sober now, so I know that means he&#8217;s trying really hard every day because of our family. If not for my mom and sister and me, I guarantee he wouldn&#8217;t be sober today. He got sober because he wanted his family back. The mind is a powerful thing, and without something to fight for it&#8217;s much harder to fight addiction. There&#8217;s an element of choice, yes. But it&#8217;s still a disease, scientifically. However, the fact that it&#8217;s a disease does not mean you have to stay with an addict. It&#8217;s not healthy for you. My mom kicked my dad out, she wasn&#8217;t going to let him be near us kids while he was drinking. He would lie saying he wasn&#8217;t drunk, he would hide alcohol around the house, his behavior was not safe for being around kids. So, leaving an addict is not only totally understandable, but totally the right choice. My mom didn&#8217;t leave him, she kicked him out until he was sober, but it&#8217;s the same essence of the thing. 

Anyway, sorry for the addiction rant. Hopefully it doesn&#8217;t ruffle any feathers, it&#8217;s just my experience and opinions.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I don't think that's horrible at all. Oh and I like Myles. 

Our boy name is already set, we decided it April 2015 :rofl: Girl first name is decided, but middle name is not.

Shae never been to Arizona. I've heard people say the dry heat there isn't as bad as our humid heat, but I'd have to feel for myself.

Shae maybe you could go into that part of nursing. I do know people that change their lives and contine to beat their addiction, but this would be a horrible area for me to work. Not going to go into why, but just want anyone who reads this to think I'm ignorant enough to believe people can't change because they can. If it was easy this wouldn't be an issue though.

ETA oh and I'm sorry you've had to experience that but glad he is recovered.


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* ditto on the recovery thing- NO ONE can make someone stop until they are ready themself, and even then relapse is very very common.
It's my medic minded "save the world" thing I have innate that gets me everytime.
He was 100% diff today, and posted a pic on FB stating "getting healthy"
He also is not staying with his idiot friend, and has been working the last few days with a friend "helping him get his head straight" whatever that means - hope he does.

and :rofl: when I read sand in vag- EXACTLY why I'm in Florida and NOT a beach fan. lol

*Gigs* I missed the missing ducky story, but hope he returns okay!

*Peace* as someone on their FIFTY FOURTH cycle I can say use cheapies till you see something. I like Wally's but will say I absolutely had a 2nd line on a $ tree the other day when I was piddling around just for sh*ts n giggle on a video the other day....VERY odd.
I took another the next day and saw a faint AGAIN.....so I tossed it and gave up.
1- I just O'd
2- I have had very faint pink spotting the last cpl days
if anything was real I'd be like 8 weeks lol
sooo yea...I'd go with wallys or ICs for now
and I am very interested in your consistently creeping up temp!! Not your norm!

*Kit* exciting on the house!

*Shae* I get cold very very easy- been in Florida since the mid 70's -years lol
and I will tell you the moment mom nudges the ac from her normal 78 to 77 it's a HUGE diff here lol
I am freezing- Ex hub kept his house at 70 and I had to adjust massively- NOW he has snakes so he has to keep the place warmer, and I was the one nudging the ac lower ::haha:


----------



## JLM73

*Flu* I'm in the most humid state EVER, and I can tell you my Uncle/Aunt moved to Ariz specifically for the dry heat for health reasons from Boston....I will say it's like Vegas....I flew in at 11pm at night and walking OUT of the airport felt like someone opened a 450 degree oven in my face:shock:
Allllll day exhub had to change out disposable contacts bcuz they were drying ON his eyes, and omg once the sun went down, and temps dropped from 110 to 85- I felt like we crossed into the arctic- crazy....


----------



## JLM73

*CP* forgot to say n superstition....I can't wait to own a Black "witchy"cat with green or blue eyes hehe- looked hard for one 10+ years ago at the shelter - no luck

My mom picks pennies up allllll day, for value not luck- but many ppl here in FL will only pick them up when heads Up- if tails up, they flip them over and leave them for someone else??

I as a firefighter previously have walked under MANY ladders- it's part of securing them and the job hehe

I believe some Asian cultures consider Dragonflies lucky??? I always feel honored when one takes a moment to hang around me....

I have a HUGE shattered mirror in my walk in closet- accidentally hit it opening the door against it- 2 years ago...my luck has been no worse lol

Oddly after 911- I would just happen to glance at clocks at exactly 9:11, receipts totalled 9.11 all the time, including the meds total when I was a surrogate $911...weird that was 2009 so it went on a Loooong time- I still often see it or end up with $9.11 change without trying - also surro twins mom's bday....9/11!
I used to take it as a sign but didnt know of what...

hmmm what else dunno sorry lol


----------



## shaescott

Flueks nah, I couldn&#8217;t do that kind of nursing. I wouldn&#8217;t be able to deal with them. I couldn&#8217;t deal with my dad when he was drunk, so I definitely can&#8217;t deal with a drunk or high stranger. Also, the recidivism rates would suck, I would hate seeing the same people coming back because they relapsed. I&#8217;ll have to see how I feel after my clinicals, but right now I&#8217;m interested in trauma or L&D. 

J that&#8217;s crazy. 110 degrees?! I&#8217;d literally die, not exaggerating. I&#8217;d actually die.

ETA: J I have 2 black cats with yellow-green eyes.


----------



## Flueky88

J well I hope for his sake he is. 

Oh and :rofl: glad I'm not the only one that doesn't like the beach for that reason.

I do hate that oven door feeling. It's not quite the same but I've been to both a steam room and a sauna. I literally couldn't breathe in the steam room. Not sure if it was too steamy making it "thick" but it was awful. Sauna was okay, but heat isn't my thing.

Shae :haha: both areas I never wanted. Very intense emotions in those areas. My ob clinicals destroyed any desire for me to do L&D. Outcomes aren't always positive and that's heartbreaking to me in that area.

Trauma oof, nah, neuro was hard enough for me. I don't miss hospital nursing though. I'm excited to see how your clinicals go and see if your thoughts change. Nursing is so versatile so if you don't like something there is more to try.

Alright bedtime for me. Night yall ;)


----------



## claireybell

Kit exciting house is coming along, thet&#8217;re taking agggges though, have they said why its taking so long?? Your still in my thoughts lots hun :hugs: 

We&#8217;ve decided this lil mans name is going to be &#8216;Hayden&#8217; with 2 middles names as both we both wanted our Dads names, SO&#8217;s Dads name is Colin (hate it-apologies if anyone likes it lol) & i said i want my Dads name aswell then as hes not here anymore, so it&#8217;ll be &#8216;Hayden Colin Thomas.., & then surname which goes well aswell :) 

Love the name Myles Gigs, my younger cousin is a Myles but Mi not My, lovely name though :thumbup: 

Uhh gotta get up in a minute to sort Nuala out & promt Riley to get dressed, the MIL is having them today as ive got work, still, i get to chat BnB on the computer as opposed to iPhone haha! I shouldve sorted my lunch last night but i was too tired zzzZ


----------



## shaescott

I actually got myself to go to bed early (10 pm) and I woke up at 2 am :dohh: idky I woke up, I feel generally crappy but not anything in particular. I didn&#8217;t even have to pee or anything. Maybe it&#8217;s cuz all I ate for dinner was 6 oatmeal raisin cookies :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

could class the raisin bit as part of ye 5 a day Shae Lol :haha:


----------



## claireybell

cpeace have u tested yet he he


----------



## shaescott

CB do you mean like the &#8220;5 servings of fruits and veggies a day&#8221; thing? Lol raisins probably don&#8217;t count toward that. I ate some lentil soup at 5 am that had a little spinach in it, and I just had a glass of orange juice, so I could be worse. I&#8217;ve got frozen fruit in the freezer I gotta eat over the next 3 days before move-in. I love frozen fruit. I get less fruit at college but more veggies. I&#8217;m okay with that, cuz I&#8217;m healthier at college and rarely get constipated there. My descending colon feels quite compacted, unfortunately. Like, physically. I can feel it through my abdominal wall. If I start taking stool softeners now I&#8217;ll probably poop in... 2 days. But I don&#8217;t want to get magnesium citrate, that&#8217;s painful and unpleasant. Stool softeners it is. I&#8217;d go on a walk or run but it&#8217;s too hot and I&#8217;m lazy. Meh.


----------



## claireybell

haha yeah thats what i meant Shae :haha: I used to say my glass of wine in the evening is classed as part of my 5 a day ha ha made me feel better about drinking it lol

Have u tried Lactolose as a stool softener? It can be given to children & babies to ease constipation/painful stools etc, it draws water into the bowels to help :)


----------



## shaescott

CB I just took 3 pills of colace, it works the same way I believe. Last time I took 1 a day for 2 days. You can take 1-3 a day for adults, so I took 3 lol. Hopefully that&#8217;ll make it work faster, but no guarantees.


----------



## gigglebox

Holy canole shae, I hope you hang near a bathroom today!

cpp, last name is 2 syllables.

Fluek yes I also hate the heat...well, I mean I like the dry heat like in AZ but as far as subjecting myself to a pool of 100f + water (read: hot hot tubs) or steam rooms etc, no. I hate the way they make my body feel, like it's struggling to function.

I'm actually at a library right now...I had to print out some things that I forgot to do at home, and figured hey, might as well do it here instead of having to go home and come back into the city (they are fundraiser request forms). Man,, been FOREVER since I've been on a decent computer! I love typing on a keyboard! I have it at home but it lags soooooooo hard, it's just frustrating to use. Also this make me use my brain a bit more for typing; nothing is auto-correcting 

ANYWAY

I'm in the city because I just had my ob/gyn appointment. I REALLY liked the doctor. She's strongly suggesting I really consider a scheduled C-section. Basically the sex of this baby is going to determine it, because if this is a boy (as it likely is, as we all know) the odds are he will be big like the other two (9lb+ in case y'all didn't remember) and will be a similar situation to the other two (i.e. back labor. yeah, HELL NO.) 

Anyway I asked her if there was a way we could take a peek at him since if it's a boy that'll seal the deal, plus I was having some emotional-ness (for lack of better word) surrounding the 3rd boy thing, so she was more that happy to take a look.

OF COURSE little stinker was cross legged AND had the umbilical cord stuffed between his legs :roll: so STILL no definitive answer! I have to wait until the damn 22 week scan! UGH. 

Still was nice to see him though :cloud9: little booger. If anything that just convinces me more he's a boy. Little stinkers are always so stubborn for ultrasounds!

Kit wanted to say I've been stalking the gender prediction forums and taking guesses on people's old posts with the nub theory. I think you're right, it's quite easy once you know what you're looking for. Of everyone who updated, I was right every time. 

So I think you're right about this one. In fact he pretty much looks like a poster child for a male 13 week nub shot. ha.

Ugh I almost don't want to get off this computer because typing is so fun!!! Did you know (at least I heard this, never looked it up) the reason the keyboard is designed the way it is is because the first typists were do damn fast the machines couldn't keep up? So they had to spread the letters out (I think they used to be in alphabetical order) to slow them down a bit. Something like that. Maybe I should go verify that before I spread these lies...


----------



## gigglebox

OK looks like there's more to the keyboard thing but I'm running out of time and don't have the time (literally) to look into it right now. But yeah evidently there are only theories but not documented actualities. 

I know you all care so much.


----------



## claireybell

Lol making use of library computers :haha: im doing the same at work, if our laptop was tons quicker at home id be typing longer posts each time but iphone typing annoys me uhh! 

Typical of cord in the way gigs #eyeroll Lol! Glad you had a nice scan experience & the lady was lovely.. :)


----------



## Cppeace

I don't trust today's temp so decided to test anyway. I woke uncovered and was cool to the touch. That generally means not particularly accurate.

Anywho not seeing anything on the test but something kind of catches my eye.


Gigs As you're going with single syllable first name and have 2 syllable surname I would make middle name two syllables to have a da dadum dadum pattern. Just doing da da dadum just sounds kind of blah to me. 
So for example :
Myles Jacob 
Myles Andrew
Myles Henry
Myles River
Myles Phillip
Myles Hunter
Myles Harley
Myles Gregor
Myles Robin
Myles Corey

Plenty enough example
Anywho Tired, suppose I should eat before work.


----------



## hunni12

Just a quick update...tested last night and negative. Only reason why I'm so worried is because I have a serious lung disease I been battling for a year now been in and out the hospital. I'm taking 25 medicines to keep It under control. A baby might kill me or it. I would love another baby but my body might cant handle it.

So today I'm at work getting really bad cramps in my pubic area so I go to the bathroom thinking my period came and nope only this cm with a ton of watery cm.


Spoiler
https://i67.tinypic.com/jgmpmf.jpg
https://i66.tinypic.com/i5166r.jpg

I'm still having the nipple shooting pains so I'm so confused as what is going on. They cant put me on birth control because I'm already on too many medications as it is but I do need to wean off certain ones if a baby does pop up.

I have no infections as I just had my std results come back 2 weeks ago so idk ladies


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp I'm confused, myles is two syllables....??? "My-ulls"

Hmm not seeing much on the test yet...but who knows your dpo!

Hunni sounds like you need to have a couple conversations-- one with ypur dr about safe ttc meds and one with your hubby about actively ttc. 

Cb isn't that the truth! Ugh phone keyboards! Yes luckily she was awesome. It's a group practice so out if 4 drs and one nurse practitioner i've met all but one dr. There is one i met i'm not a huge fan of BUT with a planned c section i will get to pick the dr doing my surgery :thumbup:


----------



## hunni12

Now that im not sneaking at work I can catch up with everyone LOL:haha:

@shae: what are you taking up in college? I just graduated in April with my BA in Criminal Justice and now am going back online for my Masters.

@cb: what are you going to be naming little man?

@gigglebox: when I was pregnant with my daughter she had her legs crossed alllllll the way up till 20 weeks it is amazing how stubborn they can be at so tiny.

@cpp: not seeing much, but it is probably still early.


Also, the lung disease I have is called ABPA..it is from a fungus call aspergillus and it has literally tore my world apart. I have had 8 hospital admissions since last year. I really am not ready for winter has that is the time of the year that it is always hardest. It is a rare disease with no cure so I can only take steriods and antifungal medicines.

I wish I could ttc, but I already worry about leaving my current little ones behind. Condoms dont help and I cant get on bc so that's why we just pull out.

Each time I went in the hospital I was pretty much on my death bed....and it is so scary. 

I wish i had an answer for what is going on now. I just got home took my bra off and the nipple pains are back and worse. They just ache really badly. My OB is booked for the next few weeks so that is out. I guess I can only wait things out and see what happens


----------



## JLM73

*CP* :-k
I ogled your pic and I certainly see where the the 2nd line is/should be - just not sure if I can see it because of the IC appearing to be overall "pinkish":shrug:
Maybe *Shae* can tweak it? 
So I can't help more, BUT how did it look once dry?
Is it poss dye was still working across it?


----------



## gigglebox

Are you on any lists for lung transplants? That sounds awful. Good it can be managed but omg so scary...i had a cancer acare earlier this year and I have never been so terrified in all my life. At least it did get my butt in gear to get life insurance. 

Fluek wtf you can't say something like "we have names picked" then not tell us!!!

So I told hubs about the disc golf road trip and somehow it turned into a much more feasible trip to Asheville to disc on the way down and back, goal being to eat at The Admiral while we are there (our favorite restaurant anywhere!). So Fluek I'll let you know when :haha: 

OH I ALMOST FORGOT a total strager rubbed my belly today and said "isn't that the cutest thing?!" :shock: this is my first experience with a random stranger doing this, but Rather than being irritated I am thankful I officially look pregnant and not just fat lol.


----------



## hunni12

A lung transplant wouldn't help because even then my body may reject it. It is scary so I take it one day at a time. I'm only 25 and just want to live a normal life .

I used to hand people touching my bellies lol


----------



## JLM73

*CP*
best I can point out - here's where I see the pinkish shadow...
 



Attached Files:







CP test.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 18









CP test2.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## claireybell

Cpeace i can see a very faint haze line with J&#8217;s edit, good work J :) Fx the bext test will show abit more. 

Bless you Gigs.. course u look preggers & not just fat lol & its a very cute Bumpy


----------



## JLM73

OK Medical update for me...So yea...I coulda died today...

Day started with me racing to a last min Dr appt DS's dad made- his ears have been hurting ( pressure) and the doc said the other day it was ALOT of wax build up...order Debrox ear drops...3 days of missed school later - no dice. I told him make another appt as I didn't want DS suffering thru the weekend.
The doc checked and saw just as much wax AND DS could not even HEAR anyone speaking today?!- so he irrigated and got everything out- DS was a trooper...can't be comfy having 200+ml of waters shot into your ear s for 5+ mins...

So back to ME:haha: 
I stayed up almost alllll night as my old ex who moved to Cali and I had a vid chat fest- he's coming back soon. So I legit fell asleep about 6am and back up at 8am:sleep:
I felt like DOGSH*T when I got up...
So as I rush to make DS's appt, it occurs to me - something is not right...
My backk has been a prob the last few days but nowww my shoulders were killing me too!!??

So we hop in the car- hoping to feel better by DS's appt and for my high BP meds to kick in, and literally in the 15 min drive I feel WORSE by the minute!:shrug: ....I FAKED my way thru the appt so DS/A hole ex didn't know how horrible I was feeling.
Gave DS many many (end of my life? lol) hugs then gracefully strolled to the car - so he didn't worry/suspect...

the SECOND I got in the car I told mom "drive me across the street, I need the ER....NOW"
She was confused but did- and I knew my heart rate was up, but ....

I explain the massive chest pain, nurse WALKS me around trying to pick a room :roll: I swoon and nearly pass out- they all stare at me- trying to figure if I'm just being dramatic...she FINALLY chooses a room, hands me a gown - then says "Okay ...change and I'll be back in a bit, gonna print up your paperwork...":saywhat:
WTF part...of CHEST PAIN does that go with??:growlmad::dohh:

I convince the nurse to humor me for a sec, and ask if she would at least put the pulseOx on, cuz I feeel my heart "fluttering, and now my arms are going numb...

She sighed, said Oh OK, I guess I can do that....Thx be-otch...
I knew once that was on my finger I could finally see the rate at least
:shock::shock: 220....my heart was beating at 220 beats a min!!!??
The machine goes nuts with alarms- I just stare at Broom Hilda, as she stares at the monitor, and says...That can't be right...you're too calm...

Another nurse peeks in to see why the alarms- sees 216, and gets bug eyed- screams for Dr So n So NOW, annnnd finally the room FILLS with nurses the Doc, the Resident ( who immed got Deer in the headlights look) lol, and They literally bring the CODE CART right next to my bed, start charging paddles, digging for IV's, telliing me to stay calm...I was the only one who was lol....Thankfully Calm Doc says Adenosine 6....
So no electricity, but I know Adenosine - I've given it to ALOT of patients, and just went thru this Jan3rd....It's ZERO fun.
It legit chemically STOPS your heart for about 5 secs...so it resets where the rate is being initiated in your heart....YES, you can watch yourself flat line for a few secs....it wears off VERY fast, but believe me when I say you WILL feel like your are taking your last breaths for those few seconds....

So enuff Long Story Time - but just wanted to share:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

*Hunni*:shock: wow...sorry you are going thru so much healthwise! I hope you get your answers soon on the testing so you can wean the meds if need be.
I hear you on the focus on 1 day at a time thing. Sounds like you are taking it all very well:flower:


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, Myles is generally heard the same as Miles which auditory is usually single syllable 
You can make nearly any single syllable name two with enunciation. Your general best bet is to go with the normal way it would be spoken "Hey is Myles going?" In my mind is pronounced "Hay is Miles go-ing?" Not "Hay is Mi-ells go-ing?"
Hunni, if it's saying negative at this point and you've never had a problem with getting a positive before then most likely all the meds are just messing up your cycle. A lot of meds can do that. 
J, no clue I didn't look at it after after 7 minutes. The pic was taken about 4 minutes I'd say.


----------



## hunni12

JLM: OMGGGG so sorry you had that scare. When situation flares up my heart rate goes up to 170 just with a few steps and it freaks me out because I can literally feel it pounding through my chest. Thank goodness you are okay. Will you be needing to see a cardiologist?

@Cpp: yeah only thing I can do is wait it out. I'm just confused because my symptoms say one thing but hpt says another. My ob nurse called back and said if I don't get a period in Sept then I need to get a blood pt done and an ultrasound 


Yeah Aug 17th made it a full year since I got my diagnosis. I've learned I cant change it. There are some days I cant get out of bed but others I believe everything will be okay. My son really wants a brother and said I need to call the stork to bring him one. Maybe if one day this can stabilized then yes but as now idk.

We just found out last month my oxygen levels are depleting...I couldn't imagine being pregnant knowing I cant breathe cause surely that would be hard for the baby. Who knows though?


----------



## Cppeace

J sorry to hear about your issues today. Glad all ok, yeah I kinda thought I saw that irl but just blew it off as defect.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it&#8217;s just a stool softener, not a laxative. I still haven&#8217;t pooped :shrug:
Also I pronounce Myles as 2 syllables, idk how it&#8217;s possible not to tbh, it&#8217;s like you&#8217;d have to half pronounce the vowel? Idk but def 2 syllables. 

CP something is catching my eye but I&#8217;m not sure 

Hunni I&#8217;m a nursing major. So sorry about the health issues. That&#8217;s so terrible. 

J omg were you having a heart attack or something, like what the hell was that?


----------



## Cppeace

I mean it has only one vowel sound so that would seem one syllable to me but I get mixed results in searching for it. Like some say Miles is one syllable and Myles is two. Lol This is how I say it and it's one to me https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=13&v=74b89nA9Dq4
It's similar to fire. If it is technically 2 syllables it's deceptive because I hear only one for the beat. I'm a drummer and piano player so the beat is my main deal. 
It's your kiddo, so what you think sounds best. You're the one that's going to holler all three names when they misbehave lol


----------



## gigglebox

I still hear two lol, though hubs pronounced it with a super thick southern accent abd THAT was just one hahaha. And isn't fire 2??? Am i living a lie?

J wtf happened? Any diagnosis?

Hunni did you say winters were hard on you? could you move somewhere where the weather is more favorable to your condition? Regardless i would talk to your dr about the challenges you may face if you get pregnant. If it puts your life at risk i would advise you be much more careful when dtd...just my unsolicited opinion!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Wow, that's scary, JLM. Good for you for seeking medical attention ASAP. Glad you're doing better now.

I can hear Myles being pronounced with either 1 or 2 syllables, so I guess just do whatever sounds best to you. lol

CP - I don't think I see anything, but maybe it's still a little early? 

Hunni - That sounds terrible. FX that you'll be well enough to TTC soon.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs ohhh I just realized that both Myles and fire in a southern drawl are 1 syllable, but I was thinking with my northeastern accent, both are 2 syllables for me. So CP probably has a southern accent and that&#8217;s why it&#8217;s 1 syllable for her. 

I just set up my binder for nursing 101, cuz they put the syllabus and lecture schedule online. I made/labeled dividers for each unit (except some shorter units, which get to share dividers) and I put in loose-leaf paper in the back for note taking. I didn&#8217;t have enough dividers to separate units for skills lab, but I&#8217;ll wait to see if I need them or if I can stick to a single section, same thing with clinical. I also organized a bunch of school supplies. Tomorrow I gotta work more on packing clothes and dorm supplies. And by tomorrow, I mean today, because it&#8217;s 5:37 am.


----------



## claireybell

Omg J! What was that about? Will u be seeing a specialist about it & has it happened before?? Hugs :hugs:


----------



## Cppeace

English is a funny language lol The Oxford English Dictionary, Merriam-Webster dictionary, Dictionary.com and Wiktionary.com all indicate that Fire is one syllable. For Haiku fire is used as one syllable. 

I read elsewhere it is the wonder of the English language. Fire, Tire, Pyre are all one syllable technically and Crier and Liar are two. They are all Homonyms but apparently slightly different. I don't have a strong southern accent unless I'm being lazy. I have usually no accent when I speak on the phone. 
I would say several words have "half syllables" so we can't make our mind up.


----------



## Jezika

Haha I still giggle when I hear people say they dont have an accent, like the Canadians when I moved to Canada. Everyone has some kind of accent, even if its not distinguishable as a particular one. CPP I imagine people outside of the US would identify your accent as vaguely American. And of course now Im intrigued to hear everyones accents!

Re: Myles, I always thought of it as one syllable but I see how phonetically it probably has two. I guess we could check the phonetic spelling of fire as a comparison but Im too lazy. I think when we dont physically see two vowels (or pseudo-vowels like the y in antonym), we dont think of it as another syllable. Which is kind of right because most of these words, IMO, only sound like additional syllables because of our physical inability to make them into one smooth sound (e.g., the eye sound in Miles and the letter L really cannot be formed into a single syllable in the English language... different languages are a different story of course... like the gy sound in Hungarian is very difficult to be pronounced as one syllable by a native English speaker, but can by a native Hungarian speaker).

Who thought wed be having such sophisticated discussions on a pull-out thread.

Hunni - welcome and sorry to hear about your medical condition. I really cant imagjne dealing with that, and at such a young age. Have you researched online about other people with the condition who have gone on to have children? Unrelatedly, hello from a fellow bedsharer and grad student over here :wave:

JLM - my goodness, woman! You are indestructible! I too am very curious to know what actually happened. What was the diagnosis?

Argh Im sorry I read like 15 pages and now forgot everything. Ive had a stressful week with Tillys daycare orientation. Its really been fine (because I havent actually really left her on her own yet) but Ive been a total emotional wreck despite that. Also anxious about seeing patients again because its been two years and theyll be paying for my services (albeit not me, since this is my practicum) and Im supposed to read up on psychodynamic therapy except Ive had no time.

Anyone have positive stories about centre-based daycares?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, good luck at the daycare, it sounds like you found one you like?

Myles to me is a one syllable name, always has been. How is it pronounced in two? Haha

J, wow, glad to hear you are alright. What happened, did you get a diagnosis???

Afm: our counter offer was accepted, so now we wait what the buyer makes of the inspections and if they can secure financing. They have until the 14th. 
DH and I went shopping today, we looked at travel trailers and tractors. Just looked, didn't buy anything, .... yet!


----------



## shaescott

CP considering I&#8217;m from MA, I guarantee I&#8217;d hear some kind of accent in your voice, probably a slight southern hint. When I was in the south (driving down to NOLA) the accents were so strong it blew my mind, I thought southern accents in movies were over-exaggerated. Turns out, they were actually pretty accurate, especially in the rural areas. I felt like such an outsider, I knew the moment I spoke they would know I was very far from home. Everyone has an accent, we just view our own as &#8220;no accent&#8221; because to us, the other accents are the foreign ones. I agree that Myles and fire kinda have 1.5 syllables. Like Jez said, we can&#8217;t smoothly blend the eye sound with the L, so it becomes 2 syllables. 

Jez, my sister started going to a local daycare center when she was less than a year old. She&#8217;s still friends with some of the girls she played with as a toddler and preschooler there. She had fun there, she got to socialize with lots of kids her age, and it helped my parents not feel too overwhelmed with my mom&#8217;s work schedule and all that. I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s hard to leave your child under someone else&#8217;s care, but I&#8217;m sure Tilly will do just fine, and she&#8217;ll probably make a bunch of friends there over time.


----------



## claireybell

Jez are u therapist/psychiatrist? Just wondered.. u dont have to say, unless u have & i missed it armt some point. 

Ahh its rough when they go to daycare.. Tilly will completely love it though, if she gets upset when u leave her, don&#8217;t feel bad as she&#8217;ll be fine after 5 mins & then playtime starts, the staff see it all the the time :) & you&#8217;ll be fine too Mumma & eventually will enjoy the break :thumbup: Both Riley & Nuala went to a daycare centre Nursery, it was at a local college around the corner from where i used to work, they loved it & the staff there were fab, brought their speech on & general learning activities fab, they love the social side of it aswell with children their own age <3 

Pacific that&#8217;s awesome news the offer was accepted yay :thumbup: Trailer window shopping sounds like fun, i love car & house window shopping :) At least it gives u guys an idea of what kind of one your looking for 

I wouldn&#8217;t say i had an accent either but i guess we all have some kind of accent, mines not a very English southern accent, mine is more hampshire twang combine harvester like Lol farmer-ish &#8216;apparently&#8217; lol

Im sat here watching The Breakfast Club hehe love 80&#8217;s films ;)


----------



## JLM73

:hi: still kickin lol
- yes likely I'll be referred to a cardiologist...AGAIN :haha:
They refer me like every other month when they see a high bp, I went thru it all yearrrs ago and everything checked out fine they said the SVT was likely a fluke, dehydration, electrolyte imbalance etc if it's once in a while- and I worked HARD at the church the days before and slept little
so diagnosis:shrug: ....that's literally what the doc said :rofl:
I am sure I'll end up going this time tho, just dreading the cardio stress tess as I am in sh*t cardio shape to be on a treadmill, and if they give me the meds version of the test I'm afraid I'll feel as bad as the other day, or it won't wear off:shock: 
I am the mad scientist tho, so I kinda wanna guinea pig myself and try the med version to see what it's like.

Even when I worked the fire rescue and was in my best shape my resting HR is like 88-92, so the minute I have to run the treadmill it EASILY hits 160-170. 
They just never saw it as a prob because I compensate finne ( no chest pain usually) the ekg stays in a normal tachycardia pattern, and I recover very fast aqs soon as I stop running.

I've had SVT ( HR over 150 with palpitations) a few times each year, but usually just for an hour or less. I usually just drink water and lay down, cuz all the vagal maneuvers do nothig for me to slow it. The longest I had my heartrate in the 160-70s range was like 15 years ago- for 12 hours:shock:
I layed down all day took a nap ( usually that fixes), wasn't hard to breath or sweaty jist annoying and you get tired like running a marathon:haha:
but not that time, so by 12 hrs I started to get minor chest pain- drove to the ER and the minute I sat on the bed it converted back to a normal rate :growlmad:
The nurse looked at me like I had been lying...

Anyhoo they checked 12 lead ekg, chest xray and full cardio lab workup and everything was normal = diagnosis :shrug:
This is why my standing joke is "My tombstone will say - *Died of a broken heart, 1 way or the other *":rofl:

I'm binge listening to crazy 911 calls on youtube...some of these are soooo wild and scary! 

*Shae* :hugs: You are STILL the most responsible/organized youngster I know lol

Miles vs Myles - I agree with *CP* southern drawl here def makes them 1 (long) word. I say it with 1 syll, but when I play around with it as 2 sylls it makes me sound like a British/UK ( uh oh starting that again hehe) accent.

Also agreed - if tire, fire, pyre are considered 1 syll, how the heck are crier and liar 2?? I have always said I feel bad for ppl learning English here:dohh: So so confusing with our Homonyms/Homophones....
- hear/here, where/wear/we're, their/there/they're, to/too/two, ate/eight, by/bye/buy....etc:wacko:

Manfriend's 1st language was Farsi, then Swedish, then English - he's been here the longest- thick Persian accent still but totally fluent in English, but it still makes me giggle a bit when he confuses certain phrases like -
"I can go as far as I make it home by 3" when he means
"I can go as long as I make it home by 3"
He also says ppl are "in a bad humor" when he means "bad mood"

OH!! and he told me a while back he couldn't make a playdate with DS because "my daughters are out getting jizzed up" :shock: 
He thot it was a cool way to say "jesus-fied" meaning they were at bible study:omg: such a cringe moment for me, I told him um no...never say that again :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

Guys I am super confused and want to see if anyone has experience like this.. my cycle is super regular. Always O on CD 15 and have 30 day cycles. Since forever. Well this cycle I have had 6 days of positive ovulation tests.. they have looked like this forever now.. any ideas? What the hecks going on
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## JLM73

:-k very odd *fFuture* I'd say trust your normal body's O day being reg over a poss bad bad of ICs. Just focus on getn your :sex: in hehe


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jez - I went to daycare and I remember enjoying it. My son goes now and he loves it too. It only took 10 days for him to not cry when I dropped him off, now he'll gladly go with the caretakers and smiles at me as I go. :)


----------



## Cppeace

future even the most regular can have off months.


----------



## gigglebox

Future that's super odd but just keep getting messy :haha: 

Not to keep dragging this conversation out but i think by "no accent" cpp means a standard American accent, like the one movie and tv stars typically have.

Shae my Minnesota cousins used to immitate us with thick southern accents lol! Definitely not. But to them i see it...they have an accent alk their own (don't cha know :p )

Cut my dang thumb open with a bread knife and keep knocking the wound back open :roll: most annoying as i'm supposed to be having blue crab with my inlaws today! Cracking crabs and okd bay spice don't mix welk with cuts, ha.

Jez i was not a fan of des' private daycare. I feel guilty for sending him. But when we tried preschool at a center he did great and in fact still goes there now full time for school. He loves it, has friends, and his speech has improved leaps and bounds.


----------



## gigglebox

J i always say people are like cars -- it's nearly impossible to diagnose an intermittent problem. I hope they can give you sone answers this time.


----------



## Flueky88

Wow sorry it's been an insane couple of days. Just a few things.


J omg!!!! I'm glad you seem to be okay now. I've heard the chemical stress test is worse than the non chemical. 

Future agree sometimes we all have a weird cycle. Body might be trying to O but hasn't?


Gigs boy name is Samuel James. James was my brother and grandfather's middle name. Girl name is Madison.

Sorry about the cut :( I think tgere is liquid bandaid you can buy that could create a barrier. A tegaderm dressing work too, but probably cut it smaller. Anyways hope you enjoy the crab :)

Pacific yay on agreeing to counter!

Jez haha if you watched my video feeding victoria green beans you can hear mine. 

Accents and pronunciations. Oddly enough I think of Myles as 2 syllables. However fire is one and sounds more like "fahr" when I say it. I'm terrible to pronounce both pen and pin as pin. I do say Tennessee versus Tinahsea. East TN accent is very different from West TN too. Oh and gigs yes those MidWesterners have an accent too. The Wisconsinites with their "o" sounds. I don't think they hear theirs. I only hear mine on messages or videos. Then I'm like "dear lord do I really sound like that!"

Omg girls, friday was crazy busy. Yesterday I helped our occ answer phones for 4 hours, then was gone for 7 doing visits last night. AOC like never goes oit, but of course I did....grr. i went to bed after midnight and dh woke me up at 6. I'm exhausted but can't sleep. I hope they will leave me alone today but who knows. I am finishing things up for work before vacation though so it's not work free even if occ doesn't need me.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes by by no accent I meant a non regional specific American Accent. People cannot tell where I grew up from my accent. 
I forgot to test this morn so meh but I'm starting to more suspect I'm more like 10dpo today but who the heck knows and if I adjust everything ff marks no ovulation at all so boo!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry ladies long week but I need help

As cold came with horrendous diarrhea. Problem is he doesnt cry at night, so hell fill his diaper up and I might not catch wind of it until morning. So he has TERRIBLE diaper rash. Like runs from me screaming when he sees me grab the diaper stuff. Its so red and so painful and desitin has done nothing to help. Any pro tips on how I can ease his discomfort?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby V got a yeast rash once and we had to get nystatin from the dr. The outer edge of a yeast rash is like a red ring and has little red bumps scattered around. If it's like that my dr said in a pinch to use otc athlete's foot cream.

Aso desitin, buttreaux, aquaphor never helped V. We liked using A&D it never irritated her or made it worse. I think it's all very specific to what your baby's skin can tolerate though.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, we use penaten creme, it's nice and thick and creates a good barrier. You should be able to find it any place that sells diapers. It's wonderful stuff especially for diaper rash. 
Hope A feels better soon!

Gigs, oh no! I agree, liquid bandaid? Or do a finger rubber glove for the crab meal. (Our pharmacy sells those right by the Band-Aids. 

Accents, people can't quite place mine, it's Canadian mixed with a bit of German in a few words every once in a while. Not everyone hears it though. 
I remember being in Colorado and we were talking about dogs, cocker spaniels to be exact. And all of a sudden the other party said "...and the cAcker spaniel aver there.." and I thought "oh you are talking about the cOcker spaniel"... I immediately picked up on their accent, how my "o's" where their A's. Haha. But because I was the outsider, I was the one with the foreign accent :haha: we actually talked about that. Too funny, I still have a funny memory of the cAcker spaniel...


----------



## gigglebox

PL congratulations on the contract! I hope your search for a new abode goes quickly.

Yeah I'll probably just wear a bandaid. That is if crabs even happen...MIL has gone ghost mode.

Forgot to tell y'all about my sweet yardsale find. Got a Jane Wooster Scoot certified, original framed lithograph & signed for $5. I've found the print alone (unframed) for $500, as well as a smaller framed version for $250 or so. I really like it though, might throw it up on ebay for a crazy number and if it doesn't sell i get to keep it on my wall (which I'd rather do anyway but money talks).


----------



## JLM73

*Gig* I 2nd *Flu* about the finger cut solutions - I was also gonna say a Finger cot ( finger condom) may work as well. I've seen them at wally and local chain pharms. They fit fairly snug.

*Dob* Sorry A is suffering :(
I only had to use it once with DS but I used A&D like Flu said. I tried desitin, but it was mega thick paste, and seemed to me more a "barrier" cream than a soothing healing one...it went on fine, but the extra wiping at the next change IMO seemed like it would be more irritating.
I know you don't wanna break up your sleep, but perhaps for just a few night, set your alarm to check him half thru so it isn't a full night of being on his skin?:shrug:

*CP* Agreed on adjusting FF as needed. It originally detected my O on cd 14 with advanced, but with my last few morning temps being so low, it is saying I didn't O. 
I'm sure I did , likely cd13/14 given my twinges, so I'm just using opk mode out of spite- hate seeing a chart with no line. My sleep has been very broken up or little, and every morning I have woken up cold lately from my fan on me, and my shirt damp from sweat from being buried in my fleece blanket:roll:

Mom like to lower the air ALOT when she goes to bed, so I have a fleece blanket I sleep with, BUT she always gets up a few hours later and turns the AC back up because she is cold :haha:, yet I'm asleep wrapped in fleece, waking to a damp shirt in an hour or 2 :growlmad:
So I am ignoring the crazy temp drops the last few morning.
I'd only be 5 dpo right now anyhow, so not worried...:coffee:


----------



## shaescott

CP that&#8217;s fair, I pretty much have a standard American accent. Though one time my family was eating dinner at a restaurant 2 towns over from ours and the waitress asked if we were from California because of our accent... she was a bit embarrassed when we told her we live 20 minutes away (in Massachusetts). We thought it was hilarious, albeit a bit confusing. My dad is from upstate New York, and my NP (also one of my mom&#8217;s best friends) told my dad that there&#8217;s a quality that his voice has that both my sister and I have but my mom doesn&#8217;t (she&#8217;s from Vermont), she couldn&#8217;t explain what it was except that it&#8217;s different than the usual, maybe it&#8217;s to do with his speech patterns or the sounds themselves, she didn&#8217;t specify, but maybe that oddity in 3/4 of our voices made the waitress think we were from California. Idk, man. We don&#8217;t have Boston accents, but it seems it&#8217;s a city thing in MA to skip the &#8220;R&#8221; sound at the end of words, not just a Boston thing. I don&#8217;t live in the city, so I pronounce my Rs. People who moved from Worcester to my town always pronounced Worcester &#8220;Woostah&#8221;, whereas it&#8217;s properly pronounced &#8220;Wooster&#8221; (the oo is like the sound in &#8220;wood&#8221;), and they skipped some &#8220;R&#8221; sounds at the end of words occasionally, but nothing like a Boston accent. I rarely ever hear Boston accents, because I live over an hour away from it and I&#8217;ve only been there a handful of times. Something I do notice about my accent though is that sometimes I&#8217;ll skip or half pronounce &#8220;t&#8221; sounds, or replace the &#8220;t&#8221; with a light &#8220;d&#8221; sound. When I said &#8220;cart&#8221; the &#8220;t&#8221; is so light that sometimes people think I&#8217;m saying &#8220;card&#8221; or &#8220;car&#8221;. That might just be a me thing though, cuz people near home would sometimes misunderstand me. 

Sorry for the essay. 

Dobs, I&#8217;m so sorry A has such a painful diaper rash. I wish I knew stuff that could help, but I don&#8217;t. Sending healing vibes to A.

Okay, I&#8217;m gonna take a nap, then get to packing cars. Tomorrow is move in day! I&#8217;m excited and terrified.


----------



## Cppeace

My Father grew up mostly in California. My mother is Cajun, but not deep Cajun(She is understandable easily lol) I was in west Texas around a lot of Hispanics and White Ranchers and oil workers until about 7, then lived in southern Louisiana for about a year or so then moved to just outside Shreveport, Louisiana. Bossier Louisiana (Across the river from Shreveport) is a major air force town so not much distinctive accent there. So, between all of that I didn't keep any specific accent but can do pretty much any of them easily. I cannot do a Boston accent. That accent grates my ears lol.


----------



## shaescott

CP I totally agree about the Boston accent, I hate it too. I&#8217;m really glad it&#8217;s not a state-wide thing, cuz I would hate if I had that accent. But nope, mines pretty standard American.


----------



## claireybell

Poor A Dobby.. Riley had awful nappy rash esp at preschool & he would run away from me screaming instead of letting me change his botty, i found the best way to change his pooey butt & soothe it was shower him & let him sit in the shower tray or sit in a bath after shower rinsing off the runny poop, sounds gross but its soothing & then it can air dry after, metanium paste works wonders aswell, hope his Diarrhoea goes quickly, i always find much looser poop when mine have had meds for their temps :hugs:


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I second the pantean!! I swear by that stuff.

Oddly enough I had a positive pregnancy test this morning but then a negative quiocklg after. It looks faulty to me though!
 



Attached Files:







872B48D3-C8A7-4C30-899D-D3FE06DFA3F5.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Cppeace

hmm well just keep testing hon


----------



## shaescott

Future that&#8217;s so weird! Definitely take more tests.


----------



## shaescott

WEIRD/GROSS PERIOD TALK WARNING 

So I had my first sugar pill Friday night. I started spotting Saturday afternoon, and I&#8217;ve been having red spotting ever since (which isn&#8217;t that long cuz it&#8217;s Sunday night right now). I&#8217;m not sure if this is how light my periods will be or if it&#8217;ll ramp up tomorrow or the next day, but that&#8217;s not what this is about. I&#8217;ve been using my menstrual cup to catch the blood and I&#8217;ve had no blood leaking (it&#8217;s just spotting though so it&#8217;s super light, barely anything in the cup) but I have had a gush of watery vaginal discharge, not sure what that was about. I just felt a gush and it didn&#8217;t smell like pee so I assume it was vaginal discharge. Anyway, that&#8217;s still not what this is really about (though idky that happened). I was sitting down and realized I could smell my period, which I remembered I could always smell before I got the mirena. But then I took out my menstrual cup and now I&#8217;m not sure if the smell is coming from me or the cup. I smelled the inside of the cup after I&#8217;d rinsed it with cold water, and it smelled strongly of GINGERBREAD. So I don&#8217;t know if my period smells like gingerbread (dafuq) or if something weird is going on with the cup. Has anyone&#8217;s period ever smelled like gingerbread? I&#8217;m sure most sane women don&#8217;t sniff their pads or tampons but I&#8217;m not sane so I definitely have in the past, but since I haven&#8217;t had a real period in years, I don&#8217;t remember if it smelled like anything other than blood/metallic smell. I&#8217;ve been rinsing the cup with cold water every time I take it out before I put it back in, and websites say you only have to boil it between cycles, so idk man. I tried googling it and found nothing for gingerbread, just articles saying &#8220;this smell means this, this smell means this&#8221; except none of them were even close to frickin gingerbread smell. I&#8217;m also self conscious and I hope nobody can smell my gingerbread blood cuz ew. Once I could smell my sister&#8217;s period so now I&#8217;m terrified people can smell mine lol.

So um. Any ideas? (Help)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I recommend Penaten too. My parents would use it on my sister and me all the time. I mainly use Zinofax for regular diaper changes, but if he's looking red (which he happens to be right now </3), I use Penaten.

I'm sure I have some sort of accent, but I don't think it's thick or anything. I do say "eh" here and there though. And when my family would visit The States, some people would either know we were Canadian or have to ask cuz they couldn't figure out why we sounded different. lol

shae - I don't think I've ever had it smelling like baked good. Too many pumpkin spice lattes maybe? lol. If someone could smell it though, there are much worse things it could smell like. I guess just keep an eye on it. Maybe see if your next period smells the same and, if so, go to your Dr?

So, I went to WalMart today to pick up a WM brand FRER test and they were seriously picked over. I ended up settling for a 2 pack of WM brand Clearblue tests. I'm not a huge fan of them cuz I'd rather look for a pink line instead of a blue one. That being said, the weekend before I found out I was pg last time, I'd had one alcoholic beverage at a restaurant and used a CB test to confirm the BFP from the test I'd taken the day before. I had an alcoholic bev yesterday at dinner and I'm planning to take a test or 2 next weekend (when I'll be 11/12dpo). Maybe history will repeat itself. lol


----------



## shaescott

Pretty haha I wish it was too many pumpkin spice lattes, I had one pumpkin spice iced coffee on Friday but none since then. 

Oh so I move into college tomorrow morning. I&#8217;m mostly packed, I&#8217;ve just got a few things left to put in the car. I called the pharmacy in my college town and asked them to transfer my BCPs to them and they said they don&#8217;t have them in stock so they have to order them, but they should arrive Tuesday afternoon or so, so I&#8217;m not worried about it, since my start day is Friday.


----------



## Cppeace

I've never used a menstrual cup so not sure but don't think they are scented. The gush was mostly likely just an estrogen surge making watery cm. The period smell- sorry no clue there. I never smelled anything but blood on a period on the pill or off.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

lol
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin-spice-tampons.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## shaescott

CP yeah they&#8217;re not scented, I was more thinking if there was some weird reaction it was having to the blood. That&#8217;s good to know about the estrogen surge possibility, thank you. 

Pretty omg :rofl: I love pumpkin spice flavor, but I don&#8217;t wanna stick it up my hoo-ha.


----------



## Cppeace

Lol yeah there's enough garbage in the tampons them self. I definitely wouldn't do scented lol but funny.


----------



## Flueky88

Future how strange. A dodgy test?

Everyone say panetene but I don't think we have that in the states. At least not where I live.

Shae mine has an iron and earthy smell, but not real strong. Not sure about the gingerbread smell.

Cppeace oh gosh. I don't like pumpkin flavoror scent. Scented tampons make me cramp bad. However the pic is funny.

Pretty good luck testing!!! I don't like blue dyes for early testing but what can you do.


----------



## JLM73

*Future* that's a pretty strong bfp to be a fluke...did you use the same urine for the repeat test? if not the bfp may be valid, as the 1st sample may have had much more hcg to created the much darker line, cuz I can still see a VERY faint 2nd line on the other:shrug: 
I second :test: again with as concentrated ( long hold no fluid intake) as you can or better yet your next fmu.

*Shae* I have only used the disposable menstrual cups, BUT more as a man goo holder . I tried it once for my menstrual and I guarantee you upon removal the smell is horrid ugh, even after man goo removal awful (gag)
I aliken it to the warm body temp in there holding that blood alters the normal funky metallic irony blood smell you get from pads etc.
You could always use baby powder on yer drawers/panty liner :haha: it is an odor absorber. BUT keep in mind - if classmates smell Gingerbread, they are NOT gonna think you are on your period. They will think you ate/drank something with it, have something with it in your bag, or have an odd pref of body spray.

It's not a bad smell to most ppl so likely they aren't noticing it at all.:hugs:

*CB--->Dobs* Great idea on the rinse and butt soak:thumbup:
kinda like how the sitz bath soothes the hooha after birth!

afm Temp finally shot back up 6 dpo, frickin fan/sweat nights botched this cycle's charting, FF won't give CHs , so opk mode it is grrrr


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby i have a lot of luck with baby aquaphor. I also am an advocate of baby powder to keep things dry.

I also make a coconut oil & shae butter based salve that works pretty well but if you're going store bought, aquaphor is my go to. Agree 100% that desitin & butt paste are way to sticky & thick and cause more problems trying to wipe it off.

Future did you test again?

Pretty have you ever used the first signal 88 cent walmat cheapies? I love them! I have never gotten a negative on there and a positive on a FRER, they are always positive at the same time. Only problem is they are very prone to evaps, so never put stock in anything after 10 mins.


----------



## Cppeace

Well, just dropping by to let you know AF showed today. So, at least that means my original thought on ovulation day was correct. Anywho, ya know that likely means I'll disappear for a few weeks lol. 
-C-ya


----------



## PrettyInInk42

gigglebox said:


> Pretty have you ever used the first signal 88 cent walmat cheapies? I love them! I have never gotten a negative on there and a positive on a FRER, they are always positive at the same time. Only problem is they are very prone to evaps, so never put stock in anything after 10 mins.

I don't think I've ever seen those. Maybe they're only in the States?

I have bunch of [email protected] tests, but I've been reading recently that they aren't as good at detecting early pregnancies as they used to be. I'm 6pdo right now, so I was gonna test next weekend, but I'll probably get impatient and do a test on Thursday or something.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry AF showed Cpeace... have some Wine luvvy ;) 

Shae & Pretty those Gingerbread scented Tampax :rofl: But Shae ive only ever smelt on myself (mainly pill withdrawal bleeds) a strong period odour but only when massively heavy for a day or two & then its gone & its usually on hot days or very warm weather where u generally sweat abit more than usual as your on your Period, nothing as sweet as Ginger lol! Can i ask why you use a Menstrual cup? 

Future did u re-test?


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp sorry about af's appearance :( Ahhh I hope given the recent chemical it's only a matter of time and your "sticky bean" is right around the corner.

Pretty I don't know why I assumed you were in the states... maybe check online for "first signal" brand?

If I ever do the baby thing again that's probably all I'll get. My only reservation is FRER are wonderful for showing progression. So pricey though :/


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gig - I just googled them and they look kinda like the dollar store ones we have here. I know I have one of those kicking around in my dresser. My plan is to use the [email protected] until I see the start of a 2nd line, then use the dollar store one, and then a clearblue the next day to confirm. If AF comes instead, I'm planning on holding off trying again until Dec and I'll actually be taking a trip to FL that month, so maybe I'll grab a few while I'm there.


----------



## gigglebox

Any reason for the ttc hiatus?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I know my son was conceived in late October and we have a fair few family BDays in August (which means they were probably conceived in November). I could "try" again this month if AF shows up, but then that would mean a June baby and I'd like to have my kids' BDays not too close to each other, if I can help it. Right now, I'm possibly baking a May baby, but if we wait til December or later, we'd have a new LO is September or later. If that did happen it'd be kinda nice cuz BD's BDay is in the winter, I'm spring, Alex is summer, and the new LO would be autumn. And then #3 would be our wild card. ;) lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Retested this AM and got a negative! Only 7-8 DPO so Ill just keep testing daily with cheapies from here on out lol


----------



## hunni12

Just checkin in ladies..we have a hurricane coming this way!


----------



## claireybell

Keep safe Hunni :hugs: 

Looking forward to more tests to squint over Future hehe

Pretty it certainly does get expensive when birthdays are all close together, Riley & Nuala are 4wks apart July/August but Nualas original due date was end of July, they would of been 21 days apart lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Still taking opks because Im crazy lol but they have finally been negative consistently! Also took a cheapie this AM which I see nothing on but here t is for your viewing pleasure!
 



Attached Files:







62DB1F8B-67AC-43A0-A45A-F410050F45EA.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FutureMrs

Actually hold that thought Im pretty confident I do see something in natural light.. what do yall think?
 



Attached Files:







C06F9921-1430-4083-A0F2-3F56728D0D56.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 25









EE83EB32-496B-40F2-93F0-8B236BCFD55E.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## gigglebox

Future I definitely see it on that second set! Eeeee!!!!! What dpo are you!?

Hunni hope it causes minimal damage! Are you used to them? My MIL used to live in Florida and said she was pretty unphased by hurricanes, unless they were the biggies. She was closer inland though.


----------



## FutureMrs

I&#8217;m not really sure gigs but I think between 7-8 DPO!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Took an [email protected] test this morning. Came back BFN, but I'm only 7dpo.


----------



## JLM73

*Future * I still see the faint 2nd line I saw on the 2nd one you had yesterday...maybe that super + first test ystrdy was a "premonition" lol
hope so!!

afm mild cramps...I'm 7dpo, increased cm, and I moved my small bedside fan from my face to more lower body/legs, and this am my temp shot up.83!
:plane:
Still gonna keep chart on opk setting though cuz those low temps botched using fam or advanced.


----------



## gigglebox

Dang y'all are right next to each other!!! I'm looking forward to some setiously missed line porn ladies ;)


----------



## claireybell

Oooh so many more tests to look forward to hehe!! 

Future i def see it on the 2nd lot of pics ahhh!!! Fx it keeps getting darker;) 

Wow J your chart has soared!! Hope your feeling ok now after you heart/hospital ordeal the other day :hugs: 

Keep up with that testing Pretty hehe


----------



## claireybell

We all went out for a Burger King earlier & i pigged right out & then we went to Sprinkle gelato.. uhhhh i havent been this uncomfy since i dont know when! Me & Adam shared this enormous waffle with strawberries, ice cream, biscuit crumbles & white chocolate lol sickly sweet but soooo good! & now im sloth on the sofa :haha:


----------



## JLM73

*CB* WE just got Burger King - eating it as I type LOL too funny


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, those waffles sound delicious!! I want some! Haha

We do have 2 house showings tonight, right at dinner cooking time. So I have preset the oven and we'll leave our fish in there when we leave. Cheeky, I know, but at least it may kick out the realtor on time ;) this one has been here before and has a tendency to stay late. 
Milkfish for us tonight, so many bones, but OMG so delicious and L loves the fish too! It's been marinating since last night in garlic, oil, pepper, salt, and basil.


----------



## claireybell

Omg J too spooky haha! What did u get? I had a chicken Royale meal, chilli cheese bites & onion rings Lol #piggyoverhere

Pacific is was blooomin lovely the waffle! Ive never heard of MilkFish but the Marinade sounds reaally gooooood mmmm


----------



## Flueky88

Future something is catching my eye in pics without opk.

J good luck testing soon!!

Pretty good luck to you as well. 

We are overdue for line porn :haha:

CB that waffle sounds yummy minus white 

Pacific hope the realtor doesn't stay too late.

AFM looking like I won't be able to afford the shots. Just have to wait and see what the pharmacy says and then possibly see if makena will give me a discount. Currently I'm estimating $800ish for 5 shots. I need 20...... will just have to hope for the best either way and I'm way more educated about ptl signs.

Vacation tomorrow!! Woot cannot wait :)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, never heard of milkfish until we saw it at our local superstore. For the price, I thought "can't go wrong with that", so we tried it and haven't looked back ;) 
Feeling healthy, eating fish and all that. We had some garden tomatoes and lemon cucumbers from our garden and i feel like it balancea out the big Mac meal I'll have Thursday ;) haha

Flueky, I feel like I see something..? Fx!!! Baby dust!!

Gigs, did your duck ever return?


----------



## JLM73

*Gig* yes we need a Drake update!
Any properties close enough he may have Tom Catted to??

*Fluek* Thanks, I have not a single test bought yet- gonna stick to wally 88 centers unless I see something more than a squinter lol

There was no softcup involved at the time being kinda a unplanned fling thing, so everything ran back out IYKWIM, no worries- only takes 1 and if it works that 1 was def meant to be.

*CB* I'm not sure the Chicken Royale is on our BK menu right now:shrug:
They are featuring a Jalapeno whopper/Chicken sandwich right now with pepperjack cheese. Had the burger one 2 weeks ago or so- was yummy and fire not bad but def there.
Today I got a basic Whopper meal - fries and a drink - They are the only place I use Ranch - love dipping my fries in it - old habit from ambulance days hehe
DS wanted the King meal?? Had no idea what it was, but apparently for $3.99 US, you get mix or match 2 junior chicken sandwiches/cheeseburgers/hamburger, small fries and drink. So now I have a left over chicken jr sandwich for midnight snack :munch::haha:

I'm 8 dpo now that it's past midnight. I don't plan to start testing for 2 days- 10dpo.
I usually start 9dpo, but it is so early for wally- I think Gigs got a decent + on 8dpo with them, but I'm gonna wait it out.
Had a bit of cramping ute ache off n on today, so hope that's a good thing, like a period ache kinda.

On a weird note Ex hub wanted to meet up and visit DS since he had a mtg on our side of town. So he did, and after we went to eat dinner at Applebees
I had a very yummy meal- They have this menu special ( gave us about 6 menus to look at seriously lol sooooo many deals!) I have never ever chosen what to eat so fast lol. The special I got was $11.99 and you get to choose a tossed or caesar salad, i had the caesar, then you get to choose an app - cheese sticks, chips and artichoke spinach dip (my choice) buffalo wings or onion rings, THEN your entree - There was an Italian Marinara dish, ?? forgot, and Chicken Alfredo Penne with Garlic tomato topping and breadstick (my choice) - ugh so full and I brought 1/2 home

Anyhow, he wanted to "talk" before leaving when he dropped me off- admitted he made a mistake divorcing me, regrets it, wants me back :ignore:
I knew all this, BUT now he's planning to save up to get a house that fits what I need to grow my peppers, and breed the dogs etc ??:saywhat: He then said he plans to do it regardless, and is waiting for me and not giving up.:shock:
Crazy...annnnd another ex is moving back from Cali - I dated him for about 2 yrs when I first came to the board, and now HE wants to get back together...FML...:dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

Look at all your boy drama J! Would you consider either of them again?

I did not go to BL yesterday but did grab a burger & jalapeño poppers for breakfast at sheetz :blush: poppers definitely jacked my stomach up though. Spice is not my friend.

Tony the duck never returned, and in fact i may now be missing another duck. I did head counts yesterday but kept getting a mixed result.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Pizza Hut for me last night. lol 

So, I felt fine after dinner. Didn't eat too much or anything, but around 3am, I woke up with bad hb and felt like I was gonna throw up. I took a couple Tums and went back to bed. Still not feeling great right now, but my test came back BFN again. So, maybe it just took a bit my my food to catch up to me.


----------



## FutureMrs

J I dunno how you keep up with these boys lol. They sound like they must be hard on the head sometimes. However they all keep coming back aonwork it! 

Todays test with FMU.. was nothing on yesterdays fmu but then a faint line on SMU so Ill test later too.. not noticing a whole lot in this test :(
 



Attached Files:







A8FB0ACF-694B-4342-A989-283D1C9C5BB2.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## claireybell

Not seeing much on this test either Future but you should def be optimistic as your probs only coming up into 8/9dpo, Nuala & this baby started showing on 10dpo, fx my lovely :) 

Oh my J boy drama indeed lol! Would u poss consider either as another future relationship?.. Your meal sounded yummy though & i love Whoppers also, maybe a dbl whopper hahaa!! I love beef atm! The Chicken Royale is more like a small torpedo shaped chicken piece, with lettuce & mayo, i usee to love the Flamers but they dont do them uk anymore :( boo! 

Pacific im gonna have to google Milkfish now lol

Sorry about the Duck Gigs:( They cant escape at night can they? Hidden holes anywhere..? 

I need to do my 24 wk bump shot even though im 25+2 haha i just havent had time, i feel whale like atm uh! 

Ohhh Riley went back to school today, took a lovely piccy of him & Nuala on the sofa :)


----------



## claireybell

Obligatory first day back to school pic Lol

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1042553&stc=1&d=1536152463
 



Attached Files:







221928D8-F60E-415C-B2AB-B8A677EF9601.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh Riley's specs!!! <3 they are so cute!!!

Ha actually i just noticed one of the gates is cracked. Pretty small but enough for a determined duck to get out.
Did a head count this morning and it looks like we're down to 18 from 21! Hoping this will be resolved just by shutting the gate. I don't want to lose any more! 

PL yay for garden grown food!!! Pur gardens were a complete flop this year. In fact my tomatoes have only JUST gotten ripe enough to eat today! The majority were consumed by deer (i think) before they were ripe. Other than that we had "coolapeños", a heatless jalapeño hybrid, and they're growing like crazy but they just taste like plain green bell peppers. Pretty lame. We have raspberries too but they aren't prolific at all and ripened so quick I couldn't pick some before the started rotting on the vine.

Everything else (squash, berries, pumpkins, onions , egg plant) didn't make it for one reason or another. :roll: oh well.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry about the ducks. I have been there.... My first two ducks, a wonderful breeding pair of Cayuga ducks wandered off, I assume the local fox got them. 

As for Garden, my motto for this year was "take this old seeds (expired), throw them into the ground with sheep manure and don't forget to water them every few days." Worked out alright....the only thing that never grew was the lettuce and spinach, I assume the seeds were too old. 

Pumpkins I have been told are heavy feeders, add some good compost or manure next year. 
Raspberries depend on the variety, some only produce Every other year.


----------



## gigglebox

So livid right now. Spent like an hoir picking fucking blue crab to put in a lobster bisque so me and hubby coukd have a nice dinner, plus use the crab before it went bad. Took all my willpower not to eat it but i wanted to do something nice for hubby...made the soup, added the crab, then set it on the table. Had one bite then went to get some water...well that dang stinker toddler came over, reached as far as he coukd and grabbed my bowl off the counter as i ran over to stop him. Too late...it spilled all over the floor. The dog got to eat it. That is probably the most expensive meal the dog has ever had.

I'm actually crying over it in the bathroom. Hubby offered me his share but the whole reason i did it was for him, otherwise i would have just ate it (he likes crab but hates picking it).

I'm too mad to eat now. Was thinking about taco bell fries but i'm too pissed off lol.

Anyway PL that sucks about the Cayugas (my favorite breed!). And I had a decent size pumpkin vine started but it was a volunteer growing outside of the garden bed and hubby ran it over with the mower.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh man, sorry about the crab meat :hugs: I don't know what else to say

And I hear you on hubby running things over, frustrating days sometimes in the garden 

Afm: we had the house inspection today, so waiting to hear back from the buyer. In the meantime, DH and I have started digging deeper into our buying options. The big vineyard lot: we have applied for a farming credit loan, so we'll have to see on that. In the meantime we also started looking at other options (can't get hung up on one). In one of our target areas we've found 4 potentials and 2 are already sold and the other 2 are hard to get a viewing time for. WTF! 
Such limited inventory here ATM!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Gigs thats crappy about the Crab dinner :( sorry.. did hubs enjoy his bowl though? All the effort that went into that aswell def deserves a mini take out as yours was ruined:hugs: 

Pacific hope u guys get farming credit, it&#8217;d be ace to have a Vineyard :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh that is so frustrating! Do you think you'll have to compromise on location?

Did you mention your folks have land? Can you RV on their lot in the interim?

Hubs was being really insensitive about the stupid crab, however I understand i am probably overly sensitive about it + hormones. I'm sure i'll laugh about it later but right now i'm a crying fail wife. I also feel under appreciated by him recently but to be honest can't sort out if I actually feel that way or just right now. Because emotions.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs sorry about the crab. I would&#8217;ve cried too, honestly. 

Sorry I&#8217;ve been absent. I&#8217;ve been really busy with school. The AC is super strong in my dorm building and my room is freezing. Well, it&#8217;s 65 degrees, but considering it was 90 outside, that&#8217;s freezing. Problem is, my betta fish is stuck in a 65 degree room. He&#8217;s been living in a 78 degree room his entire time with me, and he&#8217;s not doing so well. He&#8217;s sitting at the bottom corner of the tank most of the time. I didn&#8217;t realize what the problem was at first, and then I checked the temp strip and realized he&#8217;s freezing. If he&#8217;s still alive in the morning, I&#8217;m gonna go buy a heater for him. I&#8217;m just worried he won&#8217;t make it that long.


----------



## hunni12

Just popping in finally got my power back as i was in the middle of that hurricane


----------



## FutureMrs

I love crab gigs!! I live on the east coast of Canada so crab and lobster are our thing! 

Tested this aM BFN. Thinking I am out this cycle..


----------



## gigglebox

Future i hope it turns around for you :hugs:

Hunni how did the hurricane treat you/your home, other than the outage?

Shae in the meantime you can fill a bottle with warm water and float it in there to try and bring the temperature up a little.


----------



## claireybell

gahhhhhh i just replied back & the page stuck & said web page error half way through typing pfffft


----------



## claireybell

Hunni was it a bad hurricane? 

Ah Shae poor Fishy... Can the aircon not be turned down in the dorm room or is it standard throughout campus? 

Sorry about bfn Future... whens your period due? Are u def sure on Ov date? :hugs:


----------



## FutureMrs

Definitely not sure CB my opks have been really weird this month, according to my app my period is due Tuesday! So still not out but I do not feel pregnant.

We have two trips coming up in November to Boston for a football game and then Walt Disney world so I am debating just not trying until after those trips but it&#8217;s hard because I don&#8217;t want a large gap between my kids so don&#8217;t want to miss any opportunities!


----------



## claireybell

Blokes can be abit insensitive sometimes, i just dont think they get it Gigs, my SO has days like that.. i think alot of their moto is get on with it type thing.. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

You never know future esp if you ov'd abit later than expected  You should go with the flow with it, i know it be hard when planned trips are involved.. but think if u did ov later & fell preggers this cycle, you would be pg still for these trips :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Tested again and maybe see a faint line? What do you guys think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Cppeace

I actually see something a little left of the opk line on the hpt.


----------



## gigglebox

^ditto, just a hair left...but when i enlarge it i lose it


----------



## gigglebox

Y'all...
It's with a heavy heart I must report the Taco Bell fries have again been discontinued, and again I learned this whilst ordering them in the drive through to satisfy the craving :cry:


----------



## pacificlove

Future, I did not realize you were in Canada too ;)
And yes, I definitely see that line!

Gigs, there is a good chance we'll have to do some compromises this time around. We are thinking of a house purchase that we have to compromise on as a potential income/rental property in the future when we want to buy or built our dream home. Finances currently don't allow that, but maybe in 2-5 years...


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks ladies! It dried with a fairly obvious line but I took a free and it was negative so I dunno if these wondfos are faulty or what the story is lol duh a tease though.


----------



## FutureMrs

Yes PL!! Nova Scotia! Opposite ends of the country lol. I love BC though if it was closer to home Id live there!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh pl good idea, that is what we want to work toward as well (rental property(ies)).


----------



## claireybell

Damn that Taco Bell re Fries pffft!!! 

Future i can def see it aswell, even when i block out the opk test i can see a hazy line there!! Do u have any other tests to try out? 

Uhhh i am so bloated this eve & i cannot stop farting its terrible, such wind! & this baby keeps kicking my bits down low ouuuuuuuch!


----------



## claireybell

Happy 19 wks Gigs:)


----------



## shaescott

Just wanted to update everyone that I got the heater this morning and my fish is doing much better. He&#8217;s been playing in the bubbles from the bubble maker and is very active now. Previously he was just sitting at the bottom most of the time.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb my SIL said to me the other day "I forgot that when you're pregnant pooping is a luxury" hahahhahaha :rofl: that's so true! i'm going on 3 days and nada. Surprisingly not bloated though...

Shae glad to hear fishy has bounced back!

Afm saw my stomach move with a kick today! Still hasn't sunk in entirely :haha: i have moments od denial as well as moments of so much joy about a third that i feel like i'm going to burst. Fortunately "the fear" is mostly gone at this point. I really think Levy and Myles are going to be bff's. I mean i hope they all are but given their close age gap.


----------



## Flueky88

Future personally I don't believe a possibly positive wondfo if frer is bfn. There was a bad batch that expires Jan 19. I kept getting those ghosty lines until I realized they were a bad batch.

Also, I try not to put life or ttc on hold, but you will have to make that decision. 

Gigs yay for movement!!! So sorry about the nacho fries being discontinued. Ugh sucks for a preggi craving to be discontinued.

Oh and I would have cried about the crab too.

Shae glad the fish is doing better.

Sorry ladies been trying to stay off bnb and enjoy time with DH and V.


----------



## claireybell

Hope your enjoying your hollybops Flueks  

Gigs - HAHAA pooping is a luxury :rofl: hilarious!! This last week ive been pooping near enough every day but wks prev its been 3 days inbetween, ouch, my poor butt!! awww its lovely when u start feeling proper movement & seeing it on the tummy, its a very exciting & comforting time, i been looking at newborn crimbo outfits & getting all squidgy hahaa! 

Shae im glad fishy is enjoying the tank better & feeling the slight warmth :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just got another BFN from an [email protected] test. I'm 10dpo. That brand is kinda known for being unable to detect early pregnancy, right?


----------



## claireybell

I couldnt find a definate HCG miu sensitivy rating for this one Pretty.. im guessing its a US brand as ive not seen them in the UK. 

Ive tested Negative for 10dpo in the morning & then later afternoon ive had a faint positive so ye never know :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Any symptoms pretty?? I also tested negative this morning.. starting to not rust wondfo like you mentioned Flu. I have 0 symptoms other then a metallic taste in my mouth so I am pretty sure Im out this month!


----------



## gigglebox

You never know!

I am not familiar with easy at home either...

Thanks cb, can't believe this pregnancy is half way over. I'm pretty sure I'm getting booked for a c section, especially if this one's a boy. I will get my official date around 34 weeks I think. I hate knowing a date! Last time when they gave me one (before I changed my mind and tried for vbac) it was just such a sinking feeling, like the countdown was on! I guess it will be nice to plan around it and get my mom down here to watch the kids so I don't have to wake her up at 3am like last time :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Lol Gigs, was it a 3am jobby when you went into labour with Lev? 

I have to say being near christmas i am looking forward to planning the childcare for the other 2 whilst we go to the hospital but i think its the whole excitement of was that a contraction type thing & is this it? lol! That being said, having no pain meds other than gas n air with Nuala killed me, i remember asking them to give me a general until baby was out seriously HAHA the mw walked away in my frenzy Lol!! 

I keep thinking in just over 4 wks time, il officially have 10 wks left ahhhhhh!!! Its exciting but sad thats its my last pg..


----------



## PrettyInInk42

FutureMrs said:


> Any symptoms pretty?? I also tested negative this morning.. starting to not rust wondfo like you mentioned Flu. I have 0 symptoms other then a metallic taste in my mouth so I am pretty sure Im out this month!

I was a wee bit crampy a couple days ago. Possibly a little moody and maybe some bloating? 

I hardly ever paid attention to the signs that AF was coming. I was also on the BCP for many years. And the only symptom I remember having with my first pregnancy (before I took a test) was sore boobs like 4 weeks in. Guess I'll wait and see if a different brand of tests gets a different result tomorrow.


----------



## FutureMrs

Afternoon tests for your viewing pleasure!
 



Attached Files:







057AB346-00F8-4E86-835F-98820F271AE6.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## claireybell

Future somethings catching my eye... :)


----------



## Flueky88

Future something is catching my eye too. Fx it darkens!!

Pretty symptom spotting is fun but I'm telling you it'll drive you insane. The month prior I had loads of cm which isn't normal after O. AF came. My bfp month I really didn't have symptoms that made me think I was pregnant. I just tested because our timing couldn't have been better


Update: I got on makena copay assistance and now pay $75/month for the injections. I'll start them on the 24th :)


----------



## hunni12

Hi ladies, so everything is fine. Me and SO decided we would at least keep a watch on my cycles. We know the risks and are pretty much okay with it. I did order some opks to at least start getting an idea where I am with my cycles and this is from maybe 30 mins ago. I didnt even expect it to be almost positive but that explains why I been getting ewcm the past few days:
https://i68.tinypic.com/2ldxh77.jpg


@Future: good luck for this cycle!

@Flueky: I got those injections when I was pregnant with my daughter because I had my son early. Omggggg they were so painful lol. Little lady still came early at 35 weeks but at 30 weeks I was already 2 cm so we knew she was coming regardless.

@Gigs: are staying team yellow? I know your sig says ds3, but you post says "if" that one is a boy so just curious.

@Prettyinink: 10dpo is still kind of early not over until the witch comes.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## gigglebox

Hunni look at that line! Good luck to you. Regarding this baby's sex, my dr guessed at 13 weeks another boy, which corresponds with nub theory and that i think i saw a penis :blush: i had another ultrasound at 17-18 weeks but baby was in a bad position. I'm hoping we get a clear answer at my 22 week appointment. 

Cb with ds1 i had full on water gush instead of contractions, it was just like the movies! With ds2 i had contractions start around 7-8pm, at about 10pm i called my mom to let her know and she drove down to watch ds1if it was "the real deal". She just let herself in because we were all asleep, but about 1 i woke up and timed contractions, at 2 i woke up hubs and took a shower, at 3 i woke het up to tell her we were off to the hospital.

Reminiscing about this is making me nervous for next time! Ahhhhhh soooo not ready for the hospital visit again!


----------



## claireybell

What date is your next scan Gigs? 

My Placenta presentation scan is on Monday 24th Sept, my sis had one aswell with her 4th bubba & they had a clear b/w pic of his ball sack Lol! 

Wow that line hunni!! Hope uour being active hehee!!! 

Flueks fab news on the shots :thumbup: 

Ahh i love reminiscing about it but if your having a planned csection it&#8217;ll be more smooth & calm, csections are def less painful after when your not in labour :hugs: 

I should get up really.. its 7:50, both kids are watchinh tv in the lounge & i can hear them chatting about biscuits in the &#8216;Bic&#8217; jar Lol oh dear.. brekkie out the window i guess


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek yay for coverage!!! That's fantastic news.

Cb scan isn't until oct 1st! Ages away! Lol at the balls :haha: somewhere i have a scan pic of Des giving us the finger :rofl: the tech just said "oh my...well...he knows not what he does." Lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, another morning, another BFN. I know it's not over til it's over, but I'm really starting to lose faith. I was so looking forward to having 2 under 2, taking another year off work, surprising friends and family with the news at XMas. Gonna take a clearblue tomorrow morning, just to be sure, and then I guess it'll just be a wait for AF. -.-

Glad to hear everyone's pregnancies, co-pays, and fish are doing well though. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Awww pretty :hugs: still time to be up the duff before Christmas!


----------



## claireybell

I know blue dye tests have a bad rep but i just love a Clearblue lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Pretty, my first pregnancyi didn&#8217;t get a positive test until 17dpo, there&#8217;s always hope


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kittykat7210 said:


> Pretty, my first pregnancyi didnt get a positive test until 17dpo, theres always hope

Do you know how long your cycle was and when you O'd?


----------



## kittykat7210

PrettyInInk42 said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty, my first pregnancyi didn&#8217;t get a positive test until 17dpo, there&#8217;s always hope
> 
> Do you know how long your cycle was and when you O'd?Click to expand...

I had irregular cycles and can&#8217;t quite remember but I temp so know when I ovulate.

EDIT: I found my FF chart, I O&#8217;d on CD28 and got my first positive on CD45


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kittykat7210 said:


> PrettyInInk42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty, my first pregnancyi didnt get a positive test until 17dpo, theres always hope
> 
> Do you know how long your cycle was and when you O'd?Click to expand...
> 
> I had irregular cycles and cant quite remember but I temp so know when I ovulate.
> 
> EDIT: I found my FF chart, I Od on CD28 and got my first positive on CD45Click to expand...

Oh, wow. Were you testing everyday?


----------



## gigglebox

Dang y'all were quiet yesterday! 

How is everyone?
Any more tests to share?

This bub is really making some noticeable movement now...Des is still convinced it's a girl and probably will be in denial until he sees the baby :haha:

We are slowly climbing in credit card debt and I'm freaking out a bit. Trying to push my art but no bites :( I'm not sure what to do but in the meantime I'm kicking Christmas shopping's ass by buying cheap at sales and buying early! I already have a ton of things wrapped, too. 

Anyway we have an appraiser coming to appraise our house so we can see if we can qualify for a home eqity loan. A bit terrifying that they can hold the house over our heads though...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm not ready for the hospital again either. With as fast as V came I'm wondering what to do with her when it's time to go. DH mentioned we will wait a little later to decide.

Also wanting to see some line porn.

Sorry about your financial situation at the moment. I know money isn't everything, but it stresses me out when I'm worried about cc debt, being able to pay bills etc. I lovemy home, my car, and my family and I want to keep them and protect them. 

Scan is almost 4 weeks away!!!

Hunni are you tracking to avoid due to your health then?

CB are they just checking to see where your placenta is? Oh yeah wasn't yours low where they mentioned no sex? 

Pretty I know you mentioned it wouldn't be your ideal timing but how about you just contine ntnp and still have possibility of announcing at Christmas. We kinda did that until June but a little pinch of trying :rofl: 

Did you take the CB?

Kitty hope you are doing as well as you can right now.


AFM Doing alright. We got home yesterday around lunch time. Vacation went really well except for a spat we had Thursday night. It was stupid really, but over and done with now. Had 4 soaks in the"warm" tub. It was really nice even though the water wasn't as hot. Just nice to retreat to the mountains and relax. 

We are hoping to stop by FILs later as they get back from Disney. A small part of me regrets not going, but V would have slept terribly and she's sooo cranky when hungry or sleepy.....just like her mom :blush:

V is now fitting 24 month/2t sizes! It's hard keeping things out of her reach because she's so tall. Her check up is Friday and I'm excited to hear her measurements. 

Going to try and sneak a nap in while she's napping:)


----------



## Jezika

Been a bit AWOL. This daycare orientation three days a week has been killing me. Going from waking up at 9:30 every day and leisurely starting my morning with Tilly to waking up at 7:30am, rushing to get us fed, dressed and ready, coaxing her into the stroller (bribing her with sugary foods and cartoons on phone!) and then walking (running!) 2.5km to daycare has been a huge adjustment. Add to that the psychological toll of it all (for me) and Ive been utterly exhausted by the afternoon. Its amazing Ive avoided scheduled things like this for nearly two years. Clearly Im made for a life of leisure...

Gigs sorry about the CC debt. I hope the home equity loan works out. The only debt I can relate to is now having a mortgage and student loans from undergrad, one of which is low interest and the other is no interest while Im in school, and I find that unsettling enough so I can only imagine how stressful it is. Have you brainstormed some business ideas? Have you considered selling on places like Etsy or Facebook Marketplace?

Kit I hope youre doing as well as can be and are at least all recovered physically <3

Flueks I cant wait to hear Vs measurements either for some reason. Maybe Im a weirdo. Did FIL go to Disneyland without kids? Im guessing they had kids with them since its a kids place but maybe Im wrong? Ha. I never fully got on board with Disney so who knows.

Good luck to all of you testing... looks like many of you are all around 10/11DPO today so hopefully things will start to get exciting.


----------



## claireybell

Enjoy ye nap Flueks :) Nuala is still in 18-24 month clothes aswell, i buyed her a few bits yesterday funnily enough as i cleared her drawers out & she had minimal for the Autumn.. glad u enjoyed your break, warms baths are sooooo good, i feel like slumpy sloth after Lol! 

Yeah the scan is check if my placenta has moved up out the way & that its not attached to my previous csection scars eeek.. i dunno if it has as im like an inflated puffer ball down there atm all on one side so who knows, i wasnt this puffed out there until at least 30ish wks with the other 2! 

Up until today ive not been able to read or post as ive had this bloody Purina Cat Advent cover my entire BnB page grrr anyone had this??

Gigs is that like a re-mortgage on the house? Well done on xmas hift wrapping though.. i need to get a couple bits soon but have no idea where to hide it :-/ 

Pretty/Future anymore testing today?


----------



## claireybell

Jez is the Orientation to get her used to childcare before u start work? I only had 2 morning session&#8217;s with mine lol


----------



## Jezika

CB where exactly are you puffy? On one side of the belly?

Yeah the orientation was to get her used to daycare before we leave her on her own completely. They usually do exactly what you said you did, but I extended it massively due to my anxiety ha. Since shes rarely been without me, bedshares/nurses at night and for all naps and needs to get to know people before shes comfortable with them, I wanted to give her enough time to become familiar with the place and the people. If you saw my insta stories you probably know Ive cried quite a bit, but shes done pretty well. Except DH or I have gone with her on all the community walks and refuses to walk... insists on being held by us. It worries me because not only will she be required to walk, but will also have to hold the big communal stroller while walking, which all the other kids do religiously. I can see her becoming really distressed and the staff cant reallr hold her all the time so Im worried she will basically be inconsolable. And getting her to nap there is also worrying. We are going to try it for the first time on Thur. Im shitting bricks! Oh, and you asked if Im a psychologist/psychiatrist a while back... Im training to be a clinical psychologist. Psychiatrists have a medical degree... no thanks!


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi ladies sorry been MIA had some friends here for the weekend.. heres todays test. Maybe a squinter but for 12 dpo Id say Im for sure out is expect to see a lot more then that:
 



Attached Files:







EFCAF395-9ED0-46E3-985A-0B21AC9F3B54.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So, tested this morning with the CB. Another BFN. I got 2 positive OPKs at CD17 and 18, so if O is the halfway point of a cycle, this one should be about 35 days, right? I'm CD30/11dpo right now and I'm not holding out much hope. But I guess I'll see if AF comes this week.

Flueky - I'm more concerned with my kids having close BDays than when I announce. But I can see when AF comes and calculate an approximate due date and if it's not too close to Alex's BDay, maybe we can keep NTNP. Otherwise, we'll just wait a few months.

We went to a 2 year old's BDay yesterday and there were a ton of kids, including a 3 month old, 1 month old, and 2 week old. My baby fever was sooooo strong. Omg! I want another little Munchie. Also, BD and I went couch shopping today and ended up finding a pretty perfect one and we got the reclining armchair to match. :)

Gigs - That sucks about your debt. But good job with thinking ahead and shopping the sales. FX that your art starts to sell soon and your appraisal goes well. 

CB - I sometimes have an ad taking up half my screen when I'm on my phone. I just refresh the page and try to click on things before the ad can pop up again.

Jez - I brought my son into daycare 8 times before his actual start date. He still cried when I dropped him off, but stopped pretty soon after I left. And only cried for the firs 10 days. I'm sure your daughter will be fine.

Flueky (again) - Glad you enjoyed your little vacay.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies, money stress is the worst. Our biggest problem is insurance when I had Lev was God awful and I'm making monthly payments on that, plus when I had my mystery disease earlier this year, I maxed out my out of pocket cost so paying on that, too. I have the weird shared insurance now too and that's been a pain in the ass...blah I'd get a part time job but who is going to hire a obviously pregnant woman just for part time for a few months? ANYWAY really hoping we get the loan approval, then we can easily consolidate the debt. 

Jez worry not! I'm always shocked at the different kid the daycare/school seemed to get when I dropped mine off. He doesn't back talk, he is very social with the other kids, and he even tries new food when he's picky as anything at home. Without you & dad as a crutch shd will have to figure things out and will probably model after some of the other kids' behavior. Of course it will be an adjustment but I'm sure she'll be fine! Does she seem to like it there? And yikes, that morning routine sounds like chaos. I struggle with my 6:30am alarm...I'm definitely a hit the snooze button kind of girl, but then i stupidly turn myself into a rush out the door and holler at my kiddo to get his shoes on and hurry up kind of mom...i need to work on that, especially with a third and trying to get all three into the car to get one to school on time...

Yikes ramble alert!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb I tend to switch to mobile view and that seems to get rid of the advert issues.

Fluek glad it was overall enjoyable! Ooohhh a good soak sounds nice. I think i'm overdue for a soak in MIL's hot tub. How did V handle the traveling?

Future i'm sorry things are looking bleak this month :hugs: i always hate this time, between when you're certain you're out and when af shows up. Actually on the ttc subject it's all annoying except for 7-11dpo and baby making sex :haha:


----------



## hunni12

@Gigs: thanks clearing up then gender issue haha. My son actually told me I was having a girl..he was 4 at the time. And trust me she gave me a hard time trying to see what she was in the first place lol. You may have a little shy lady hiding

@Flueky: I cant really say we are tracking to avoid to be honest. I say that because only thing we are relying on is him pulling out. Despite having a postive opk he still wanted sex lol. I guess we have accepted that if it happens we will cross that road when/if it does. I hope that makes sense lol.

@CB: not seen that ad...but I have had my fair share of ads on here. It seems to be worse when I am on mobile

@Future: can't see anything but we will hope for a late implanter!

@PrettyInInk42: are opks the only way you track?

Afm...here are my opks from this weekend. Oh how I wish i temped lol.

https://i63.tinypic.com/34jajns.jpg
https://i67.tinypic.com/zvo7if.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/2gulag9.jpg
https://i65.tinypic.com/a0apgj.jpg


----------



## hunni12

Also went to my first family wedding in YEARS on Sunday it was soooo beautiful <3


----------



## kittykat7210

This was my chart with my first pregnancy so you might not be out!
 



Attached Files:







4A6B4A3B-DD61-4242-8CE1-26CA277E5D44.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FutureMrs

This mornings tests! Strange because I have no AF symptoms she should arrive today or tomorrow I can generally tell a day or two before, want this cycle to end at this point lol.
 



Attached Files:







521EC6DA-594C-4718-B95B-B77131CD431C.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hunni - Ya, only opks. And I only started using them to see if I was even O. I didn't get my first pp AF til like 11 months after and the cycle was like 42-ish days. I've heard of women temping, but I also hear them complain about being unable to cuz they woke up in the morning completely uncovered. Seems like a hassle.


----------



## gigglebox

Hunni looks like you ovulated 9/8 or 9/9...!

Eh I don't trust my son as he thought ds was a girl at first too lol. He did change his mind though, and predicted that my friend and SIL were also having boys...ha we'll see. I wish I knew foe sire already. It's driving me insane, and now I know if it happens ro be a girl I'll probably be sad about no third boy since i've cone to terms with it :haha: can't win!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit what is "mon" in your chart?

Hunni who got married?


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit what is "mon" in your chart?
> 
> Hunni who got married?

For some reason OPKS come up as mon :shrug:


----------



## hunni12

Gigs: my cousin got married and it was so beautiful. My family usually only comes together for tragedies so it was pretty damn awesome to finally come together for something positive

So last opk for the month
https://i63.tinypic.com/2wcmzko.jpg

So I will be marking 9/22 and 9/23 as my expected period due dates.

I got a problem..I like to pee on opks just because. If I was telling this to anybody else they would look at me crazy but I think you ladies would understand the enjoyment of peeing on sticks LOL


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello! 

Life has been crazy. DHs uncle (not super close but close enough) passed away so we had his funeral last week and this past weekend was SILs baby shower which my MIL and I were planning. Did I ever mention she was pregnant? Probably not. Anyway so that all finally over with and hopefully life can get slightly back to normal. It's also hunting season so DH is gone like every weekend. Which means I have the kids 24/7. Not a big deal but I'm too tired at night to focus and read. 

I got a close to positive OPK yesterday as well as cramping. No cramping today and negative opk today. I think I ovulated late last night or early this morning. We shall see.


----------



## claireybell

Hunni i totally get you on the poas addiction :haha: no shame on here lol

Future its so bizarre.. i can still see lines on that hcg strip..?!! Fx they will darken but as a test, if af does arrive, do a dip stick with another hcg as if its blankly negative with no hazey line, it could infact be a chemical but at least u would know.. :-/ 

I never thought to switch to mobile view when Ads pop up, il try it next time. Pretty, the add popped up within seconds & i couldnt read anything to reply lol bloomin ads pfft!! 

MrsG fx for ov&#8217;ing last night, u had ace bd&#8217;ing hehe :) Sorry to hear about Hubs uncle, were they very close? Does SIL know if baby is pink/blue? 

Jez, my groin veins & outer &#8216;peach&#8217; is like a puffer fish lol plus my bump is very bumptious! 

Uhh sat here trying to complete my Maternity Allowance forms as im self employed, omg what a ball ache!! Ive always been employed so never had to do it, now im self employed its so tricky, im going to call the helpline number tomorrow as im sure it should be easier than this pfffft!!! Ive been employed & self employed in the last 10/11 months though so i have no idea which bits to complete ohhhhhh!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Its weird CB I see the lines too but they arent darkening, I do actually feel I have some PG symptoms - shortness of breath, fatigue, thrist. No sign of AF yet so might be a chemical maybe? I have one wondfo left I did test with a CB digital today because it was the only other type of test I had but it was faulty lol and the screen just stayed blank. Took it a part but dont understand how to read them the info all seemed to say different things. BNB Wont let me attach a pic of course lol


----------



## Michellebelle

What a mystery, Future! I hope you know one way or another soon. I always hate the limbo.

Green, having the babies 24/7 sounds so exhausting! No wonder you haven't had time to post.

Sorry, can't remember much else!

My daughter's first birthday is this week so I'm getting SUPER nostalgic about her birth. It all happened so quickly. One moment I was cooking dinner. 12 hours later she was born. Once she turns 1, I'm going to slowly wean her so my cycles return, then we're gonna try for a second!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez it is rough getting ready with a child or children in the morning. DH works 2nd shift so I don't have to drop her off thankfully. On rare times when I have it's so stressful. I think kids are on their worst behaviour for parents, especially mom. For real V does things with me she doesn't with anyone else. 

He went with his oldest grandson, my BIL and his wife and son. It's actually pretty fun as an adult too. Been there twice as an adult and loved it. I love Epcot and Hollywood Studios. I'm sure when we take V we'll spend most of our time at Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom.

Oh and yes I like hearing measurements of other kids too. I'm voting it's the nurse in me :haha:

CB crazy how V is almost a ehole year younger, but it's just in her genes to be tall. 

Well I hope your scan goes well. I'm definitely showing earlier this time. I'm afraid I'll look like a whale by the end.

I stay in mobile version unless I'm uploading a photo so no pesky ads for me.

I would definitely call the helpline as I'd imagine it's important having that form filled out correctly. 

Pretty ah well maybe it won't but a due date means nothing to me :haha: I'm really curious if I'll have s February or March baby. 

Oh baby fever is awful. I hope you just get a "late bfp". 11dpo bfn you aren't out yet. 

Gigs good luck on get approval. It's sad how awful insurance is and how expensive it is having a baby.

Thanks and you should definitely treat yourself to a soak. V is not a fan of "long" car rides which is basically over 20 minutes. It was a 2.5 hr drive. She did have an hour nap there and back though. I can't imagine trying to drive to my dad's in WI. 

Hunni I'd say you Od yesterday and are 1dpo today. Woot woot! Oh and I get what you are saying about not avoiding but not ttc.

Ah I haven't been to a wedding in 3 years. 

We are a bunch of crazy POAS addicts here. I feel real life people would just think I'm insane :rofl:
Future I definitely see that and it's darker than those "ghosty" lines on my bad batch. I think a frer is in order. I had terrible progression with wondfo this time. I did like 7 or 8 frers because I kept panicking about my progression!!!

Greenie fantastic timing! FX you really did O. Yay for SIL being pregnant. I don't recall you telling us but may be my memory.

Michelle oh how exciting that your dd will be 1 this week and you will ttc very soon :) :happydance:


AFM first day back to work and it was busy. Also, my check was $1000 more than usual so I looked at our hr site and it said a "lump sum bonus". I wasn't aware of getting a bonus and as much as I'd love it I'm afraid it may have been for someone else. I got the number to call payroll so I can verify if it was an accident or not. I'd hate to assume it was right then have it taken out of my check around christmas or my leave.

Anyone's toddler fighting or started fighting sleep around 15 to 18 months. She's obviously tired but will cry out for a couple minutes. She's not hungry or wet. I leave her alone as I'm afraid to set up a bad habit. She falls asleep and is fine when she wakes up in the mornings.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- that sounds so confusing. Hopefully you can get he help over the phone tomorrow. It's always so much easier when you have help. I swear they make the forms more confusing then they need to be. 

Michelle- Fx your cycles return quickly!!! Aww first birthdays. Are you doing anything?

Future- will you buy any more tests?

Flu- hopefully that bonus is for you!!! That would be fantastic. 
The only time my kids really fight sleep is when naps need to change. Like going from two naps to one. 


SIL is having a boy. There's sooooo many boys in the family. Based on last month I'm pretty darn sure I ovulated which means we had amazing timing! 

Also, I wanted to update on my Max and the autism testing. He was not diagnosed with autism or a delay. He does need more speech therapy though. Which I need to start calling about tomorrow. Ugh I don't wanna.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG thats great news for Max, plus speech therapy is quite a common one so dont stress about it :) awww will it be your first time being an Aunt? 

Michelle belle it goes so fast that first year, its crazy! Whatever you guys have planned for her birthday im sure she & you all will have a lovely day! & eeee for ttc baby no2 <3

Jez forgot to add, im sure Tilly will be fine with all the outdoors activities with the day Nursery, she probs only wants to be carried by you guys as she knows what buttons the push as such, nuala is the same, but she walks for everyone else lol


----------



## JLM73

*Gig* I would have been livid about the effort put into that crab as well:growlmad: hormones aside

*Shae* sorry about the:fish: You could always heat a small bit of water and add it to the tank

afm outta wally tests and officially 1 day late as you can see I'm up really early so my bbt chart is sh*t this cycle annnnd It's surro twins mom's bday. and I forgot to send a card....so I officially suck...


----------



## FutureMrs

Just popping in to say AF arrived! Definitely not buying wondfos anymore!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Future im sorry... was af right about the right time? Did u pee on another wondfo to see if its still liney even as af has arrived?


----------



## claireybell

You dont suck J, you have other stuff going on in your life atm aswell, we cant be super & remember everything:hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, Tilly and you will adjust. It'll be harder on you then her! Trust me, we had DH drop L of at daycare when we did that. We knew he'd cry harder with me and I'd have a harder time turning my back. 

Gigs, sorry about the debt, fx your refinance works out! Hopefully you'll have enough equity in your home.

Green, get on that pogo stick! 
Sorry about the loss of your family member.. never an easy time. 

As for me: our buyer asked for an extension on the time by which they needed to secure financing. It's a young couple and they are using a parent as a cosigner for the mortgage. However parent is currently traveling the Backcountry without good reception or access to the needed additional documents from said parents. We gave it to them as they haven't asked for any price drops since the inspections and they are still moving ahead with all the other steps needed.
Today we were supposed to look at another 6 properties of which only 2 are left to view. So frustrating!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- how frustrating that it went from looking at 6 to 2. That's exactly how it was with us when we were looking for homes. We would send 10 to our realtor and when we went to look a couple days later there was only 3 left! 

Future- oh man sorry about AF. 

J- no big deal. Just send a card today. 

Cb- no way on first time aunt. After this baby is born I'll have 3 nephews and 3 nieces. One from my sister and the rest of DHs brothers.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I had 50 pages to read! So I skimmed, and so glad whilst skimming I happened to read about flueks crowning bush story :rofl: sorry to bring that up again if u were hoping people forgot lol brilliant! 

And kit, Im so sorry, I cant even begin to imagine how you must feel :hugs: 

Addiction? Havent read properly but saw Js post. Currently dealing first hand with addiction (my childrens dad smokes weed from the minute he wakes up till the minute he goes to bed) it can be very difficult as his moods are unpredictable, has stolen off me in the past, it makes them selfish as its all they can think of. Also I lost my dad to heroin when I was 16. (His name was Ted and thats why I named the baby Theo.) Theodore can be shortened down to Ted/Theo so its like my dad is somewhere in my sons name without actually having to call him after my dad. 

Its late and Im half falling asleep so will pop back tomorrow and say hi properly! Lots of love to you all- oh and btw I went back and read all ur posts about when I was in labour and after I updated/ just want to say how lovely it is to have all you ladies who care - I dont have many people in my life that do, it was so lovely to read all ur posts - :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie she had already transitioned from two to one naps. I'll just mention it at her appt Friday.

I'm glad that Max doesn't have autism or on the spectrum. Not that you'd love him any less though.

My 2 SILs have a boy each so my in-laws figured I'd have a boy too :haha:

CB I can't recall have you had your scan yet? Sorry my memory is crap and I'm too lazy to look back.

J you do not suck. Life happens and we forget things even important things. Sorry you are in limbo.

Future how cruel that last wondfo line was pretty dark for evap or faulty test. I loved wondfo when ttc V but when ttc #2 they lost my love.

Pacific hope they reach the parent soon so financing goes through. Good luck looking at properties. We looked when it houses weren't selling so no issues with not getting to look at listings.

Keep glad to hear my story made you laugh. It is funny and don't mind you bringing it up :haha:

Oh I'm glad you named him Theo. I hate you lost your dad to drugs. 

How is Theo doing? Do your girls adore him?

AFM bonus was correct as I wasn't given a 2% raise I was given a lump sum bonus for 12 months that equaled what the bonus would have increased my pay for 12 months. I was quite glad to get it now since I'm trying to pay some things off before my leave.

Anyways, hope everyone has a great week. May be here sparingly over the next several days as I'm slammed at work.


----------



## Michellebelle

Green - we had a little party on Sunday. Just family (my mom, sister and her family, and my brother). We had cupcakes and opened presents and hung out and wound up having lunch. It was nice and low-key. We're thinking of maybe doing something in the neighborhood park this Sunday too, but it depends on the weather.

Good news that Max's autism testing came back fine! 

Clarieybell- I know! I hope it doesn't take too long for baby number 2. It would be nice if it happened in the first 6 months of us trying.

Keeps - hope you're doing well. I love Theo as a name. 

Fleuks - Great news on the bonus!

Speaking of all the house stuff... I can't remember if I mentioned it here or not, but we bought a house! Our first. We move in next week, so things are a bit crazy right now. Lots of packing and organizing and doing grown-up things like buying a fridge. I'm also really busy at work, so I feel like I'm juggling a lot. I feel like I need to take a day off to organize after our move, but I feel guilty! We're also taking a trip out to California in October to visit DH's family, so trying to plan for that and book hotels and a travel crib, etc. on top of everything else. Hopefully it won't be too stressful!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. So, I've read up on everything that was posted since my last post, but it's late and I barely retained anything. 

Anyway, just wanted to let you know AF showed up today, a few days early. If I got pg this cycle, that would give me a mid-late June due date. It's not ideal, but I'm kinda thinking I'll give NTNP one last shot until I take a 2 month break.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Michelle- congrats on the house! How exciting!!! Moving is so stressful. 
What part of cali are you going to be visiting? That's where I live. Although I live in the crappy part haha 


Flu- that's fantastic news about the bonus!!! Are you planning to quit? I think I missed that. 

Keep- how are you and Theo doing? I'm glad you feel the love from this thread. Everyone was very worried when we didn't hear from you right away.


----------



## gigglebox

Reading aling but nothing to add really...

PL here's to hoping the bwst houses were left for yoir viewing.

Michelle congrats on your new abode! 

Fluek score on the money. I think I'd rather receive it that way, personally...


----------



## Michellebelle

Green, we'll be visiting the SLO area where some of my husband's family lives, then LA for a few days where he grew up and where some of his other family lives. So a nice little road trip after we fly into LA! Luckily, the drive is pretty. I'm not looking forward to the plane ride with a one year old though, thankfully it's not too long. Much shorter than when we took her to London a few months ago!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps so glad you won the name battle! Also glad you seem to be doing just fine with a boy--I know you were worried :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle call your hotel ahead and ask if they provide a crib. Every hotel I have stayed at offered free cribs. The higher end ones even have little travel goodies for babies. And then ask friends and family if they have a pack n play you can use when you are staying with family?

Gotta run sorry been reading love you all


----------



## JLM73

Just popping in to say the:witch: is here and 2 days late...such a tease!
Anyhoo, I can't recall having a period this painful other than the postpartum bleeds!
It's the kind of super strong ache that makes your lower back, stomach and general hooha/groin area HURT...like a super strong ache- didn't help I dehydrated myself and over did it moving furniture around the church....I'm crawling away to let the ibuprofen kick in :cry:


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to add - men ugh...Ex hubs has become like a stray tom cat popping in here n there:roll: We get along well enuff, but he tends to get in his feelings hoping for more- he brought me food, pastries, and a huge bouquet of lillies .
A for effort- The new guy may be the old guy as we haven't spoken in several days
Addiction is hard, and I'm not up to babysit a grown ass man on the daily.
He still hasn't unfriended me on FB...isn't that the golden standard?:rofl:

I've managed to get not One but TWO guy admirers working at the rec center...
Annnd an ex BF has "wanted to talk" which is code for hook up...
I got way to many flies buzzing lol- sad thing is almost all of them are NOT single- so nothing more than innocent flirting from me...and a kiss...or 2....and I hooked up with ex hub...but he's single and I kinda feel like been there done that, got the tshirt:haha:

Either way, nothing serious or overly exciting going on here....


----------



## claireybell

Sorry af arrived J, i hope the Ibruprofen kicks in fast for you, Ibruprofen was the only thing that helped with my period cramps, paracetamol didn&#8217;t really touch it.. :hugs: 

Flueks, nope my scans on Monday 24th Sept, standard b/w obes, nothing fancy but still get to see bambino, ive yet to book my Baby Bond scan im so tired & unorganised lol! 

Keeps hey lovely! Glad you popped in.. so glad you named your baby Boy Theo, Ted/Teddy is sooooo cute <3 hope you kicked your ex&#8217;s butt! Have the girls settled back into school ok? I bet they are in awwww of their baby bro :) Rileys very excited about this new baby although hes been a lil sh*t lately, im stressed to foook with him! 

I have my Glucose tolerance test tomorrow morning @ 0930, no food or drinks after 12midnight tonight other than Water.. not looking forward to it, i hate fasting blood tests :(


----------



## claireybell

He probs wont unfriend u on fb J incase he bumps into you & you ask him why hahaa!!


----------



## DobbyForever

So still no period. Thankfully my abdominal pain is not a cyst. Very small follicles and nothing promising of a period return. There is something in my uterus. Tbh looked like an empty gs to me but she said no way probably a polyp or fluid because my body would have expelled that by now (10m min since bd). Most likely fluid. So she she gave me progesterone to kick start my cycle and says whatever it is should come out with my period so meh. Sorry just so busy at work.


----------



## pacificlove

Michelle, congratulations on the new house! 
Today we were notified of a new listing and by the time our realtors notified us it already had an offer... WTF!
Not every house moves this fast, but if it's in decent shape and below a certain price point, well, we better see it within 12-24 hours of becoming active.

DH had a craving for candy, so I said "if you can find cupcakes, go ahead and run to the store". I've been wanting cupcakes for a while now, but have held off. Haha
For some reason I think our store doesn't do cupcakes.....

Time to feed the dog.


----------



## pacificlove

OMG, my wonderful husband brought home 2-bite stuffed red velvet cupcakes!! Happiness is.....

Dobs, fx your period returns normally now. How long has it been since you pumped/breastfed?


----------



## DobbyForever

Im jealous of your cupcakes! Red velvet rocks

I stopped pumping 6 months ago and my last depo shot was 9 months ago. Im getting really strong cramps in my lower abdomen so I was worried about a cyst. So hopefully once this all gets sorted they go away


----------



## DobbyForever

Kind at mad at her she said ifd Normal but everything online says not. She said it would not cause my pain or abnormal period but online says symptoms of fluid in your uterus are boom abnormal cycle length and pelvic pain and heaviness. Only thing she got right was lower my coffee intake


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, can you get a second opinion? 

Almost all of the conditions are off from our sale, buyer just needs to secure financing....


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed co-signer gets back in the tech world and signs some papers soon!

Idk too lazy. Its so hard to get an appointment at the clinic by my house. They book 3-4 weeks out. And on top of that I can only go in between 3:30 and 4:30. I was lucky to get something at this time and it only worked out because we had a short work day with none of the usual meetings and my mom got A from daycare. I thought about emailing my gyn but too late I already took the progesterone lol Which I do agree its the right call. Just the downplay and lack of investigation as to what caused it bugs me oh well


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm going to go back and read but I need some advice, especially anyone from the medical field. 

So I've been weaning off my BP meds. Last check was about 6 weeks ago (should have gone in a couple weeks ago but with max being sick then vacation and then the autism testing I haven't had time) so I went in today to check it. 3 readings. First was around 107/78ish and second was close to that too. The 3rd was 98/68ish. Nurse said it's a little low asked if I was dizzy said nope. Went to talk to the doctor to see if we can lower it. Currently taking half a pill once a day. Nurse came back and said doc wants to lower it to 1/4 a pill once a day. Cool beans. Then she says doc wants me to do some lab work. Cool. He had me do blood work once when we started lowering the meds to check something but I can't remember what it was. I asked the nurse what the lab work was for. She said it was a urine test and that's all she knew... okay. I decided to just get it done so I went down stairs (two kids in tow and all) got to the lab and checked in. While I was checking in asked what the test was. She said a drug test!!!!!! A freakin drug test. 1. Why would be order a blood test? 2. Why would be not talk to me about it 3. I've never even smoked weed (yes I'm a goodie too shoes) and I didn't give anyone a reason to think I was on drugs. Now I'm all paranoid they think something that's not true and freakin CPS will show up. Someone give me a logical reason to a drug test.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that's so weird. I'm sorry. I was told 3 months with no period they would try the progestone. But I do know stress affects it a lot and you're kind of under a crazy about of stress lol idk about everything else but I'm sure it's not helping. Hugs. 

Pl- yummy cupcakes! That sounds amazing. Red velvet are my favorite.


----------



## claireybell

Did they specify what drugs MrsG? Maybe just generalising drugs being any other types of meds that could raise or lower bp? Fab that the bp is very low, ive always had veeery low bp infact when in hosp when inwake & they do it, she had 3 goes as it was so low i shpuldnt of been awake Lol! 

Omg Pacific red velvet cupcakes i love them!! (heart eye emoji) im so bloody hungry atm, fasting blood test this morning, i was early for it & now its gone 930 & their running late pfft! 

Dobs will u take the Progesterone to kick start period or seek second opinion? :hugs: 

Spoje to my sister this morning & she said my nephew started school today, reception year.. she had to leave him screaming &#8216;i want my mummy&#8217; & him in tears poor bub.. he only turned 4 mid August bless him


----------



## gigglebox

APPRAISAL FINALLY DONE. Omg it's been so chaotic here, cleaning like crazy, MIL over three days in a row to help (thank god, we couldn't have gotten this place looking this good), then last night was down to the wire and our room was still a wreck. We stayed up until 1am cleaning. I tapped out, hubs stayed up another half hour sweeping and doing some final cleaning, then both of us up at 6:30 to start the day...i took Des to school and when I got back appraiser was already here, 20 minutes early. He took pics outside dirst, meanwhile jnside i was picking up stray toys when the dang dog puked right in the middle of our rug in the main room -.- so had to clean that up, then lit a candle because it smelled bad :roll:

Anyway i think it went well...just gotta hope it appraises higher. Time will tell! 

Green i'd ask your doctor directly. What a breech of trust! I hope cb's theory is right...

Dobs :hugs: i hope you catch a break soon. Also hope the progesterone flushes out whatever goo is chillin' in your ute.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies! Im actually doing really well. Its a good busy. I feel so at home with my kids and parents, and my students work so hard. Its such a breath of fresh air. Im in such good spirits that Im actually walking my dogs with A a mile or two every day instead of laying dead on the couch. I have no stress about what to cook or how the house is because I have only As and my opinion to worry about. Every weekend I chill with family. My life is so much less toxic. But yeah I go to work, get A, walk the dogs, dinner, bath, play time, story, bed time then I just go to bed when he does. Doesnt leave much time to do much else haha

But yes def going to take the progesterone. I had an appointment on the 27th at my clinic so I will keep that for now in case the meds dont work to get af going.

Green wtf I would have immediately told them call the doctor for an explanation. I think they drug tested me at one point but it was a standard thing. But idk and CPS is not the big bad guy people make them out to be. They know most of their calls are false alarms. If they did, they actually prefer to keep kids in their homes. But they wont show.

Awww cb thats so hard. Hopefully he has so much fun today he isnt so sad tomorrow. Though thats hard too haha

Gl gigs! Hopefully you get good numbers back


----------



## pacificlove

Green, it seems odd for the Dr to just order a drug test? Or maybe he finds your blood pressure drop unusual and thinks you are doing something unnatural? My other thought would be maybe it's your health insurance doing random drug testing? Either way, hope you get answers!
Only time I had to do drug testing was for a job in the oilfield!

Gigs, fx you get the numbers you need! 

Dobs, glad to hear you are now surrounded by much better people then ex-a$$. Keep it up girl and do yourself some good.


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle congrats on the house! Oh and enjoy your trip. Most hotels have a crib so I'd just call and ask. If you don't see it online.

Greenie not planningon quitting. As much as I'd love to be a sahm I'm the breadwinner and working prn after a 16 week leave really hurt my finances. I really love my new role at work but it's a really stressful period right now getting pur competencies made up. Also getting our surveyors next month. Ughh not looking forward to that.

I have no clue why they would do a drug test because your bp was low. Doesn't make any sense to me.

Oh and i see you got CH!! Good luck as your timing was spot on :)

Gigs yes I'm very thankful to have recieved it this way. I hope the appraisal is in your favor. Ugh how awful about the accident in the house. Glad you had a candle to save the day!

Pretty so sorry about AF. I'm in favor of ntnp ;)

J sorry about AF and it being extra painful.

CB ah I can remember that date now as it's my first injection day. I live being able to see the lil babies. Especially late 2nd tri or early 3rd :)

Hope your glucose test went well. Ugh they let us fast only 2 hours prior at my ob office. I can't imagine overnight fasting when pregnant.

Dobby sorry about no AF. I had a wonky cycle while ttc and progesterone did the trick for me. I was regular after that too.

I'm happy to hear how much more positive your life is now. Life is too short to have toxic people in them.

Pacific cupcake sounds yummy and woot woot here's to getting their cosigner for the loan :)



Thank you all! Competencies went really well at work. Still another session ar the end of the month.

My back has been hurting the past couple days. I had one of tge therapists show me a stretch and my back feels soooo much better. 

I think I'll go to bed for now as V has an appt in the morning.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- when will you get the appraisal back? Hopefully pretty quick. You're selling or refinancing? Can't remember. 

Cb- ugh your poor sister it's so hard but he will start to like it. I'm dreading that time with the boys. 

Dobs- dang when did your life get so calm?! Haha that's seriously wonderful though! So glad you and A are getting into a nice routine. 


AFM- so I called this morning, they gave me to an advice nurse who wouldn't give me any info because "it had to come from a provider"? Whatever. She emailed my doctors office to have them call me. Someone called, not my doctor (I think maybe a nurse practioner or nurse not sure) I explained that the medical assistant wouldn't tell me what type of test it was and it felt like they were being shady blah blah blah. She said looking at my chart she thinks he drug tested me because they mandatory drug test people taking norcos every 6 months. Ummm I don't take norcos. I said I was prescribed them after both my surgeries (c-section and gallbladder removal) but those were temporary. One was 5 months ago and one was 20 months ago. Plus when the medical assistant went over my prescriptions list with me at the appointment I told her I didn't take anything except my labetaol and a multivitamin. So WTF?! Then I said "well everything came back negative obviously right?" And she said "to the best of her knowledge yes" like it just feels shady. Idk I'm probably being dramatic but I seriously really like my doctor and insurance but some stuff they've done lately makes me weary of them. In the end the person I spoke with didn't see why he drug tested me if this was a temporary prescription and is going to talk to him and call me back.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- when will you get the appraisal back? Hopefully pretty quick. You're selling or refinancing? Can't remember. 

Cb- ugh your poor sister it's so hard but he will start to like it. I'm dreading that time with the boys. 

Dobs- dang when did your life get so calm?! Haha that's seriously wonderful though! So glad you and A are getting into a nice routine. 


AFM- so I called this morning, they gave me to an advice nurse who wouldn't give me any info because "it had to come from a provider"? Whatever. She emailed my doctors office to have them call me. Someone called, not my doctor (I think maybe a nurse practioner or nurse not sure) I explained that the medical assistant wouldn't tell me what type of test it was and it felt like they were being shady blah blah blah. She said looking at my chart she thinks he drug tested me because they mandatory drug test people taking norcos every 6 months. Ummm I don't take norcos. I said I was prescribed them after both my surgeries (c-section and gallbladder removal) but those were temporary. One was 5 months ago and one was 20 months ago. Plus when the medical assistant went over my prescriptions list with me at the appointment I told her I didn't take anything except my labetaol and a multivitamin. So WTF?! Then I said "well everything came back negative obviously right?" And she said "to the best of her knowledge yes" like it just feels shady. Idk I'm probably being dramatic but I seriously really like my doctor and insurance but some stuff they've done lately makes me weary of them. In the end the person I spoke with didn't see why he drug tested me if this was a temporary prescription and is going to talk to him and call me back.


----------



## DobbyForever

Spoke too soon got wrecked by a terrible fever. Trying to fight for the last hour


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs wtf is this just the perils of working in a school, all the passing germs around? 

Des brought home this teddy bear that is the school mascot, and all the kids take turns bringing him home. Lev immediately grabbed it and put it in his mouth :dohh: i am so paranoid the dang thing is a germ incubator...

Green did the dr ever call you himself? That does sound sketchy. Personally i would have denied a drug screening until i got an explanation. Guess it's too late now though :/

My appraisal was for a home equity loan. Hoping to know the results early next week...it wasn't cheap so hopefully they are at least quick.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk nobody is sick in my class. A has a one night fever on Tuesday and my stepdad was sick on Tuesday. But omg it was bad. My extremities were going numb when I would lay down during recess. I took two expired Tylenol lol and I feel mildly better 

Lol gigs it probably is germy &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; i will not touch the pillows in my reading nook or eat anything at class parties

Green that is super sketch


----------



## hunni12

Green alot of doctors like to slip in drugs, but I would have most definitely gave them a piece of my mind. Is there anyway you can switch doctors?


----------



## claireybell

Gigs im sure Lev will be fine, give the mascot a wash in the machine with next clothes wash, ive done that before, popped it in a pillow case just incase it falls apart Lol

Fx the appraisal went in good favour for you guys :) i bet your house looks sparkling.. u can do ours if u like :haha: 

MrsG uhh what a ballache of chasing around just to get some answers!! No doubt the blood results were completely negative though. 

Dobby i hope u feeling much better today luvvy.. fevers are crappy! Get yeself some in date meds & lotsa juice :thumbup: :hugs: 

My nephew was fine after my sister collected him from school (half days for the week first) he was all happy so thats good.. she didnt feel as bad leaving him. Riley never cried of anything going to school, he was all &#8216;bye mum&#8217; lol then i got upset when i saw another lil boy getting upset with his mum haha

So i had a lovely warm bath last night & every single one of my horrud Varicose veins disappeared it was lovely, my fufu looked & felt normal for the first time in months hahaa!! As soon as i sat up & got out the bath, i could feel pressure everywhere & they all inflated again booo :(


----------



## claireybell

Hi Hunni :wave: 

Where in the world are u? Im in UK its 07:20 here atm..


----------



## claireybell

Ooooh its quiet today :sleep:


----------



## DobbyForever

It is. I feel better but weak, throat feels swollen, and im tired. That was crazy. My heart was racing last night. I think it was just a mix of a cold and the progesterone pills but damn.


----------



## claireybell

Glad u feeling some what better Dobby.. heart racing is most probs temp related, least its the wknd & you can take it somewhat easy, big hugs xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Cb- ahh noo sorry to hear about your nephew, I went through that with my eldest Lucy it was awful. Daisy started last Monday and I was really worried about her, and she was fine! The teachers said shes a little mother hen, she helped some of the smaller children get changed at P.E and always looking after people. Shes like that at home, shes always helping me with ella, and our little sausage dog Lottie is her baby, she sits on blankets and reads to her etc, daisy is honestly the most caring person Ive ever met , Im very proud of her! Hows Riley getting on? Im so glad to have routine back! I thought I was going to go mad the last week of summer hols x

Gigs - hah you sound like me! My house is always so chaotic that anytime someone comes round I have to spend around 6 hours cleaning just to get it half straight again! And then a dog or kid usually does something like a big poo just are they come round! GL hope it goes well x

Thanks everyone for the support on his name, he definitely is Theo now, I adore him hes so lovely and so glad I have got to experience a son. Im still very nervous about a boy, not being a baby but when hes older. (Dont know if you remember the surgery I went through on my jaw?) but I feel girls can slightly more get away with weaker jaw (I always hid behind my hair) but with a boy they cant do that. Anyway, hes perfect and I love him very much, so I wont think about negatives for now and deal with it if t does happen at the time.

Picture of Theo and Ella they look so similar here, he is 6 weeks old today!
 



Attached Files:







2B4ACCA2-AF73-4C5C-AE51-1A0B8EFF1692.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Keepsmiling91

as much as I usually enjoy being pregnant, its so nice to have some non-pregnant lady clothes! How are all the pregnant ladies holding up on the thread? Xx
 



Attached Files:







3D14933B-AB18-46A2-ADE8-5D346CB60D6C.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## mrs.green2015

Keeps- you're beautiful and don't look like you recently had a baby!!! Ella and Theo do look a lot alike. Beautiful. 

Doc never called back but I will be setting up a phone appointment for Monday. To talk to him directly. 

Went to another baby shower today. Lots of babies and pregnant ladies there. 
FF says I'm 5dpo but I think I'm 6dpo based on ovulation pains. I already want to test. Which I'm so against esrly testing lol


----------



## hunni12

CB: I am in the United States in Alabama like right now it is 10pm

Dobby: I hope you feel better

Keepsmiling: awww Theo is adorable and I agree yes they look similar and that dress is beautifuk

Green: good luck with this cycle...and pee on an opk if you cant help it lol

So here is a red velvet cake I made..2nd time doing one from scratch
https://i67.tinypic.com/3150hhj.jpg


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hunni- can you send some my way?! Over here with a huge sweet craving while kids sleep and DH isn't home!


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps so easy to see where your kiddos get their good looks from! Thanks for sharing!

Green fxed for you cant wait to see tests when you do start testing

Hunni looks yum!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Hunni post a pic of your Red velvet cake outcome :) i love baked goods.. im thinking i may bake a Banana cake today now Lol

MrsG i would def say your 6dpo aswell, all higher temps are way above that 1st temp on cd12! An odd early test around 9dpo wouldn&#8217;t be so bad would it?? :haha: lol

Keeps you look amazing hun!! Wit woo indeed & never would&#8217;ve thought u had just popped bub no4 out ;) That pic of Ella & Theo is adorable & they look so much alike atm, i have a same pic of my 2 aswell at 7wks old & smiling its uncanny, they look like twins but then Nuala changed completely! Uhh soooo glad school has started again, was beginning to tear my hair out, Riley has been a tad awful this summer! Did u say Daisy started this September? Hope she went off ok :) they all look so tiny in their uniform <3 Keeps il post the Twinny pic of my 2, cant wait to collage all 3 come December/January hehe :)

Sunday & Nuala had me up at 5:10am arghhhhh!!!! Wtf! She usually goes until at least 6!! She passed back out asleep in our bed thank god.. zzzz atm! Nothing a coffee wont sort out lol!


----------



## claireybell

Keeps - the uncanny Twinny pic of Riley & Nuala, Nuala was 7 wks here, think Riley was abit older but not much.. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1043313&stc=1&d=1537083747
 



Attached Files:







B83D6FD5-B168-49AC-A5B7-C8BF83744D4C.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 15


----------



## gigglebox

I love these baby pics <3 my two looked nothing alike lol

Dobs how are you feeling? 

Cb that bath sounds lovely but sorry the results were not permanent :( 

Hunni ymmmm that looks good...i could do without the nuts but sweetened cream cheese is one of my weaknesses.

Green i hope you test early and you're the first we have in awhile (if ever on this thread?) who gets knocked up with a sticky baby first try! 

Afm no word on appraisal.
Went shopping with SIL & MIL allllllllllll day yesterday. It was amazing. Had a lovely break from kiddos plus got a fair amount of Christmas shopping done and got ideas for things i can make with hubby.

Plus sone chocolate for myself:blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cb so cute!!! I love it!

People say they see bits of my brothers in A, but the ironic thing is he looks exactly like my stepdads old baby pic and they arent related at all! :rofl:

Gigs boo sorry results arent back. But yay for kid free shopping! I always try to pawn A off to someone or rush right after work to shop because its just so much harder with him. Ill take him in a pinch and he loves going but man its mentally more exhausting haha

I feel incrementally better lol. Fever is gone and no more maxing out on Advil and Tylenol. But my ears havent popped, my lower back still hurts, and my throat is still sore. Im shocked how quickly A recovered. My stepdad is still hurting. I do worry about him cuz hes pretty old. 

And I just realized I left cut up fruit out ffs I hope no fruit flies when I go home


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby hope you feel completely better soon.

I'm fine with grocery shopping, but clothes shoping for me or anywhere without a shopping cart I look to have V looked after. I have in a pinch just put her in her stroller.

Oh and I hope there are no fruit flies back at your place. 

CB sorry about the varicose veins coming back immediately. They sound so uncomfortable.

Riley and Nuala look very similar. Thdy can't deny they are related.

Keeps omg they almost look identical! Oh and you look lovely. I'm so glad you are loving your little boy :)

Greenie do all the babies and pregnant ladies make baby fever worse? It does me.

Looking at temps I'd say 7dpo. So no early testing? Wahh just kidding. I understand. It's frustrating trying to determine if you have line eye, evap, indent, or early bfp. It can be costly too. So when do you think you'll test?

Gigs hope you get the results Monday. 

Way to go on shopping. I need to start soon. I want to get V a twin bed so she can transition before next baby. Just leave it on the floor and see if I can get a toddler rail slid underneath.

Oh are you going to be impacted any by Florence? We are just getting some rain today with some possible minor flooding.

Hunni the cake part looks good :) awesome job!

AFM was such a busy week last week. I'm thrilled to be off today. Have my appt tomorrow. My mom is going with me. I found baby with my doppler today. It's funny because I haven't found babyin the same spot. I mean that's probably the norm but V was quite content in her "spot". She was like Sheldon from big bang theory. 

V's appt went well Friday. 26lb 2 oz and 31 inches tall. I think she's taller than that as she used the standing height thing. Hard to make a 15 month old stand still and straight. I haven't looked at percentiles and he didn't mention them. 

Going to try to sneak in a nap while I can.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks Id be surprised if shes only 31 too, since Tilly was around 32 at 18 months and only something like 23lbs.

Yummy cake hunni!

Gigs hope you get the appraisal back soon and its good news.

CB and Keeps the similarity between your bubs is so neat.

Dobs glad youre feeling better and that things have been going well lately.

Mrs G fx for a first try bfp. Also Im keen to hear what doc says about that mysterious drug test.

Michelle congrats on the house. The pics on IG look amazing. And hope Z had an awesome bday.

PL congrats on the offer. Any more luck with seeing houses?

Thats all I can remember. Ive been a bit AWOL, somewhat busy with school but mostly busy with having endless nervous breakdowns about daycare. Hubby went to Berlin to run the marathon there so Ive felt a lot more emotional about it all without him here.


----------



## claireybell

Aww big hugs Jez :hugs: how long is Hubby away for? Tilly will settle in no time hun 

Did the fruit have flies on it Dobs?? :-/

Flueks ahhhhh what times your apt tomorrow? Will you be getting scanned aswell??


----------



## wookie130

Keeps! Congrats on baby Theo! He's lovely, and he sure does look like your Ella!

Kitty- I realize I'm late on this, but I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure it has been devastating. :hugs:

Green- Drug test? Weird!!!!

Everyone else...hi!!!! Life is busy! I now have a kindergartner, a preschooler, and a 10.5 month-old. I've been planning Halloween, Charlotte's 1st birthday, and Christmas all simultaneously, and it's been expensive, and exhausting. So, I don't make it on here much anymore, cause I'm mommin' pretty hard. 

I have a twinnie photo of my two oldest! Hannah's on top, and Ozzy's on the bottom!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1537132765458.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhhh Wooks that bubba newbie photo <3 <3 hope your taking time out for you inbetween all the &#8216;Mummy&#8217; ing :)


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek not long until you're feeling proper movement! I'm blown away how fast it goes from "was that baby or gas?" to "dang this baby is active!"
Hubs saw a kick the other day <3 I am growing increasingly excited about baby three's arrival but also increasingly nervous about a c section and also how Lev will handle it. He's been pretty clingy recently but I know that's a phase...I just feel bad I won't be able to pick him up after the surgery and he won't really "get" why I can hold the baby but not him :/ at least family will be around to help and him & Des are playing more together now <3 melts my heart, and I am so excited for Lev and #3 to play down the road! 

ANYWAY yes Florence is moving through now, we are expecting heavy rain and flash flooding. Hoping it's not too bad and we don't lose power or any trees! 

Wookie! Heygirlhey sounds like mommy life is good! Holy canole, I can't believe it's almost been a year since Charlotte was born!!!


----------



## shaescott

Hey ladies, things have been crazy lately, sorry I&#8217;ve been kinda absent compared to how I usually am. I&#8217;ve been skimming but not really retaining much. 

Dobs, I also wanna know if there were fruit flies on the fruit when you got back lol

The baby pic comparisons are so cute everyone!

Keeps I&#8217;m so glad you named him Theo, and you look so cute in that outfit, totally don&#8217;t look postpartum at all. 

Classes have been crazy, but that&#8217;s not the most recent crazy stuff. 

For one, I forgot my pills at college when I went home for the weekend so I missed two pills (Friday and Saturday night). I took 2 last night and will take 2 tonight to make up for them but it&#8217;s not ideal of course. I had a little spotting last night but otherwise nothing. I&#8217;m not terribly worried though, SO didn&#8217;t finish inside me because I realized I forgot the pills and told him of course. We bought condoms because of it and it seems magnum only makes one kind of thin condoms and they&#8217;re still not thin enough cuz he was unamused by the lack of feeling. We&#8217;d try other brands of thin ones but the magnums are the only ones that aren&#8217;t painfully tight at the top for him :shrug: I won&#8217;t complain about what that says about him size-wise :blush:

For two, one of my teachers went missing the day after I had class with him (class on Monday, went missing Tuesday night), and was found dead yesterday. They&#8217;re thinking suicide. It&#8217;s a once a month class because it&#8217;s a service requirement one credit class, so I only found out he was missing yesterday afternoon when I got back to the college, and just a few hours later he was found dead. Someone said he responded to his email regarding class stuff on Friday, meaning it&#8217;s extremely unlikely he was kidnapped and murdered, because he had internet access. It&#8217;s much more likely he ran off to contemplate suicide, and was distracting himself replying to a student&#8217;s email. He was super bubbly and enthusiastic, and he had 4 school age kids. It&#8217;s so shocking and crazy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh my gosh shae how sad! That's so horrible. 
And I wouldn't worry about missing the pills, even though it sounds like you're not. Lol

These sibling pictures are amazing! My two look nothing alike in my opinion. Some strangers think they're identical but no one around us does. 

Okay I did it. I gave in. I tested today. Obviously negative lol I won't test again until Wednesday or Thursday depending on when my sister wants to test. We're going to test together. They're ntnp mostly I think.


----------



## kittykat7210

My life just doesn&#8217;t get better, I&#8217;ve got to go for an ultrasound scan and biopsy tomorrow, they&#8217;ve found a tumour in my womb


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit so many hugs. I'm so so so sorry. I'll be praying for you, or sending you good vibes. Whatever you want.


----------



## mrs.green2015

It didn't load the first time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7596.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gigglebox

Kit omg :hugs: I am so sorry, that is scary! Are they sure it's a tumor and not a polyp? How did they discover it? 

Green that is exciting, I've never tested with anyone before! That would be so fun to be pregnant together with the same due date!

Shae sorry about your teacher, are you ok?


----------



## claireybell

Shae omg im so sorry, that&#8217;s crazy!!! :hugs: 

Also, I wouldn&#8217;t worry about the missed pill thing esp as you dbled up here n there, the spotting is being of abit of hormone drop which is normal after a few missed ones, you&#8217;ll feel more better once the 7 day pill break with the af withdrawal bleed arrives.. 

Kit big cyber hugs hun.. :hugs: praying all goes well & comes back clear for you! Is it def a tumour? Sometimes it can be polyps.. my mum had a couple & they assumed they were tumours until she had them removed :hugs: 

MrsG haha test temptation lol!! Oooh looking forward to your next test pic update eeee!!! I feel like i can almost see something on the test strip but it could be because the LH strip is layed right next to it.. :)


----------



## claireybell

Gigs your Insta pics of Lev are so adorable<3 

Nualas been manic clingy the last couple of months aswell & wanting her Dummy ALL the time.. its because they know we&#8217;re pg i think, they can sense it & know they wont be the littlest anymore.. Lev will be fine when new bubs arrives Gigs :) im excited aswell for no3&#8217;s arrival, poss more than the other 2.. its weird lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I went for a scan to make sure everything from the twins was gone as I was still bleeding and they discovered a mass, they said they are referring me to hospital for a biopsy as either it&#8217;s a fibroid (non cancerous) or malignant (cancerous) so I&#8217;ve got to get tested now, I&#8217;m not hopeful though, everyone who&#8217;s died in my family for the last 25 years has died from some sort of cancer, including my 12 yr old cousin :cry:. I&#8217;m fed up of shit going wrong now. 11am tomorrow and I won&#8217;t wont even find out for at least a week.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit hopefully this is just the storm before the rainbow. Polyps and fibroids are quite common, I doubt at your age it is uterine cancer! Keep your head up, I will be thinking about you


----------



## pacificlove

Kit, heads up! Fx it's harmless, whatever it is, good thoughts heading your way. 

Shae, I wouldn't worry about the missed pills. Especially since you doubled up. 

I just came back from our anatomy scan. Baby looks good, placenta is anterior, so no 3rd ultrasound in 3rd tri as I had with L. HB was 147. I did allow the tech to tell my DH the gender and it's gnawing away at me. Haha
Also sparked our discussion on a 3rd again. If this one is a girl, we are very likely done. But a boy!? We may try for a girl again and end up with 3 boys anyway... 
So DH knows... Gah!!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez sorry you had such a rough go without DH. Hope he's back now or really soon.

CB it was at 9. No scan, but I do have one for the 15th of October, YAY:happydance:

Wookie my head is spinning thinking of all that planning! Just stop by when you can. It's hard with LOs. Oh what cute nb pics! They do look almost identical!

Gigs ah I can't wait for that. However I think this baby is going to be a lot more active than V was so I might be wishing for baby to chill a bit :haha:

Ahh I think they sense we are pregnant and though they don't fully understand it. I'm glad he's playing with Des some now. Looking forward to V and this one playing together.

Glad it's not anything worse predicted. Our has been quite tame. Pretty dreary but not constant or near constant heavy downpours.

Shae you will be surprised at the act a severly depressed person can display. My grandfather and brother were charismatic and joked a lot. My brother emailed one of his hugh school teachers about thinking of going to college the day he did it. It's so sad to hear someone ending their life and what emotuinal despair they felt. I hope his family finds peace.

I missed 2 pills in a row max, I can't remember if I did back up or not. 

Greenie that's actually pretty cool to test together, but I also think I'd feel a bit of pressure like it was a "race". I'm a bit competitive though.

Kit thinking of you and hoping it's benign. I'd say most likely it is, but I'm sorry you are having to wait a week from procedure to find out. 

Pacific yay for healthy baby!!! Haha do you think you'll cave and ask DH? Also, DH says the same about if we have another girl that he's unsure if he wants to risk 3 girls :rofl: I kind of agree. The thought of 3 teenage girls all on their period at the same time shew! I will need wine and lots of it then :haha: 

AFM appt went well. Heartbeat 150 which was 150s for V at same age. Baby kept kicking when she was trying to listen and is never in the same spot. I had to meet with billing again because my new insurance card. They said they will run benefits and if there's a change they will have me stop by again in 4 weeks. Nope, sorry, not waiting 4 weeks worrying about insurance. So I politely asked her to call me and let me know one way or another.

My first injection is scheduled Monday so I have weekly injections on Mondays now. I called the pharmacy to make sure it is shipped or ready to ship. Said they were just waiting on fedex.

Work was much more relaxed today. Thankfully, I need a less stressful day compared to last week.

V was suuuuper fussy tonight. Fell asleep within minutes of drive home. Woke up as I'm getting her out as I'm juggling her and an umbrella. She is fussy when i set her down well really about everything. Her tantrum when putting her pjs on was like a nuclear meltdown. So I gave her a bottle to drink and laid her down after she finished. She fussed for quite awhile, but I know it's because she's exhausted. Anyways, I think I'm going to nap after that ordeal :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit biggest hugs. I hope it comes back benign. Sending you all my thoughts. I know it sucks being kicked when you are already down, but you have hubs and us and a beautiful daughter and we are all telling the universe to send good news your way.

Shae I am so sorry to hear that and I echo how are you? Thats a lot to process 

PL oooo my how can you stand it? Is he making it easy on you or kind of teasing that he knows? Are you still holding out?

I agree I feel like I see something but not sure if im Just projecting the opk

Fxed to all the testers

Afm having a bad luck day lol but oh well. Drinking wine even though my throat is sore haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and not supposed to oops :rofl:

Little scared tomorro is my last progesterone pill and I have recurring nightmares my period doesnt come and the fluid is something bad

And re fruit flies the only one I found was in my wine just now throw up city


----------



## hunni12

Shae...sorry to hear about your prof. That is so scary

Kit...sorry about the news and I know it can be scary I hope it is something benign 

Pacific: I dont kkow how you havent squeezed it out of him LOL.

Fleuky..good look with those injections because I had them with my daughter and man they are PAINFUL..sorry lol

Dobby..we I would be vomiting too lol

AFM just got off work and I am BEAAATTTT...so was having a shower wiped and seen this cm. I was disgusted lol some cm freaks me out. I should be around 6dpo


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/29w8uv6.jpg


----------



## claireybell

Dobby, Wine is my best medicine ha ha!! 

Yay for scan date Flueks :) Glad your injections will be regular! Babies hb sounds very typically girly to me (sorry lol) Nualas was always high over 150bpm, this baby & Rileys has been around the 142/145bpm figure & no more, all wives tales but mine was true lol! If baby was a girl, how lovely V has a sister best friend from an early age :) 

Kit, im sure the results will be non-C.. sucks about the results having to wait around, i think thats the worse part & our heads go into crazy mode! Hope the procedure goes ok today for you my lovely, hugs X

Nuala has an awful snotty cold, shes really clingy & looks proper pooped bless her! I was going to text my friend to cancel seeing her today but she text me first & it seems her LO has the same, no doubt they got it from the park they were at the wknd, germs bluerrhhhjghhh!!! So we&#8217;re sat here watching &#8216;Tangled&#8217; i love it haha! Girly pixar <3 

MrsG did u give in & test again today.. lol 

Dobby how many progesterone pills did u have to take? Was it just progesterone in the pills? I asked my Dr once if i could have some pills to delay my period & the prescription was for Progesterone pills... i never took them as i always bleed with single hormones, fx your bleeding starts soon hun 

Put ye feet up Hunni.. & i hate weird CM aswell lol its abit gaggy

Ohhhhh Pacific i dunno how u will remain team yellow & your hubs not refer to baby as he/she randomly, is he pretty good at not letting on hints? So glad scan we t really well though, feel free to post a piccy hehe :) 

Cant believe i have less than 1 wk & im in my last trimester :shock:


----------



## kittykat7210

THAnks guys, appointment went okay, kind of hurt but whatever, but they also scanned my lungs and took a ton of photos of those telling me to breathe in and out so now thats got me worried &#128580;. Whatever will be will be, cant change it so i guess its just a case of wait until I know then go from there


----------



## FutureMrs

Kit just wanted to say I am thinking of you!! Sending lots of positive vibes and prayers. You are one tough mama.


----------



## claireybell

Kit, the lung scan is most probs just a precaution, probs have found alot of cases that when tumours are found somewhere in the body, they also find them in the Lungs.. try not to stress about it hun, i know its easy me saying that as its not happening to me.. thinking lots of positive thoughts for you luvvy :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

I agree with CB they probably are doing it as a precaution. Hopefully you get the negative test results quickly. 

Cb- no I didn't test today. I had to pes multiple times during the night so I knew it wouldn't be concentrated at all. I'll test tomorrow. 

Flu- I missed the shots thing awhile back. Progesterone shots? Glad you have a plan though. 

And it doesn't feel like a race with my sister at all. I think because she isn't actively trying (just for her period back postpartum) and although we are trying I'm not worried about it since I'm so busy and so greatful for the two we have it feels like if it's meant to be it'll be. I just feel incredibly blessed to even have the two I do. 

Today and tomorrow I'm watching a friends son (he just turned one). It's actually going well. I thought I would be so overwhelmed but it just makes me feel confident as a mom. 

Also, I'd like to ask for prayers or well wishes or positive vibes or whatever you do for my DHs cousin (my cousin in law?)and his wife. They've been trying for a baby for 4 years and have had 4 miscarriages. They've seen a socialist and this month is their first month trying with help and I just want them to be successful. My heart breaks for them.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby it took 3 or 4 days of no pills for AF to arrive for me. It can take up to 10 though I seem to recall. Sorry for worrying about no AF and the fluid.

Oh yuck on the fly in the wine. Alanis Morrisette ironic is playing in my mind. 

Hunni I've heard it's thick. I'm not too bothered by shots so I think it'll be fine. Thanks for the heads up though 

I remember the first time I saw ewcm.... thought I might be coming down with a yeast infection :rofl:

CB yes it's nice to have it set in stone. The appt is also with the dr that delivered V so I'm happy about that.

As far as heartbeat no worries. I'll be happy either way, but I'm definitely leaning towards wanting a boy.

Sorry Nuala is sick. Hope she feels better soon and it doesn't spread in the house 

I can't beliebe you are a week away from 3rd tri either!!

Kitty sorry you are worried :hugs: I'm sure it was as a precaution to see in case your tumor was cancerous to check for metastasis to the lungs. I really feel the odds are in your favor though dear.

I hope you hear vack as soon as possible. Hate it takes so long for biopsy results.

Greenie yup it's a progesterone shot to prevent ptl. Hoping it works but hope I don't go past due date :haha: I have a feeling they'd want to induce though as I believe I maje big for gestational age babies.

That's good. I wouldn't really mean to soin it that way, but I'm sure my crazy brain would go there :haha:

Glad watching her baby is a confidence booster. I'm a bit anxious about watching 2, but I'm sure it'll be fine.

Prayers for them. Infertility is heartbreaking! Hope they get their rainbow baby.

AFM so V was so fussy because I noticed today her molar on left lower side broke the gum line. She already had right lower molar. I had given her tylenol before bad as I knew she was working on it, but it finally came.

I used DHs seat cushion today as my office chair was giving me back pain last week. No pain this week!! So happy as I was worried how my back would be in 3rd tri. Oddly enough Saturday wgen I saw patients my back was fine. It's how I figured out it was my office chair. 

Hmmmm...... not much else going on. Going to try and nap.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed the wives tale about hb was spot on for A. He was never over the 140s

Cb Moana is As tangled lol hope she feels better soon

Kit I agree the lung scan sounds routine precautionary to me fxed for speedy and good results 

Green sending lots of positive vibes and sticky vibes both your ways

Hunni cm grossed me out hahaha not yours but like mine lol so I know not of cm info

Fluek sorry for the clinginess and yes! My mom put a cushion on my chair at work and its such a difference lol

I took 7 days of progesterone. At first she told me 6 days then I would bleed a week later but my prescription packet was 7 days of pills and to expect bleeds in 3 days so idk. Just know I am breaking out lol


----------



## hunni12

So doing a quick check in on my phone.. will update properly in the morning 

Buttttt yall I found a hair on my chin!! I'm freaking out lol. Like almost panicking. I know one could be nothing but still it is weird


----------



## claireybell

MrsG is peeing in the night the norm for you? When i was 9/10dpo pg with Nuala i noticed peeing tons more Lol! I have everything crossed for your hubs Cousin & his wife, that must be heartbreaking going through that.. do you mean they saw a Specialist? 

Flueks i hope V is feeling better after her big tooth is niw cutting, bless her! Teething sucks!! Was V a big baby when she was born early then? Will they do the GTT this pg for you? I had it as my Dad had type 2 diabetes but was controlled with Diet & he only developed it in hus 70&#8217;s because he was old.. but i know if it goes unrecognised it can cause preterm labor, big babies etc.. you probs kniw this as your in the med field but it made me think. 

Dobby Nuala LOVES Moana aswell & so do i hahaa!! She starts talking to the &#8216;little Moana&#8217; lol its so cute! Bless A aswell, its the bright colours they love also :) uhh for skin breakout.. fx bleed will shortly folliw hun! 

Nualas doing lots better now, less snotty & shes still sleeping through which is fab! I have a Vapour plug-in thing in her bedroom, its brilliant!!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby it just amazed me how the chair bothered my back instead of driving in my car for long period of the day with V. So glad it worked though.

I'd just assume 3 to 7 days later AF would arrive. FX that fluid goes away too!

Hunni sorry, I have a white one on the side of my "jaw". I first noticed it early 20s. Like wth?! I pluck it every now and again. I've never had more sprout up almost 10 years later.

CB she was in a much better mood last night and went to sleep with no fussing at all.

She was 19 1/4 in tall and 5lb 13 oz at 5 weeks early. Which I've heard is big for a preemie. 

They did gtt with her and will do again. It's a routine lab in the US I believe. Honestly I just think it's genetics since my brother and I were over 9lbs and mom didn't have GD.

So glad Nuala is feeling better now and so cute her talking to little Moana.


----------



## hunni12

CB: It is always scary when your kids get sick..I hate for my babies to even catch a cold

@Flueky I want to pull it so bad lol but I'm scared they will come back

i want everyone to have a good day :)

I hate to show yall this but who else I can show. 7dpo and had this cm when I went to the loo. First time cm has made me throw up cause it is so nasty looking


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/jr2rr8.jpg


----------



## shaescott

Hunni- all your CM has looked pretty normal to me. This one looks like blood mixed with the CM. At 7dpo that could be implantation...


----------



## gigglebox

So much to respond on...forgive me ad I'll likely forget someone. Our basement flooded (thanks Florence!) so we've been a bit busy...insurance won't cover "seepage" (outside water coming in), only inside issues, like if it was a burst pipe...so we had to run out and get a dehumidifier and better mop. I soent hours vacuuming up water while hubs was at work. No idea how much it was but approximately 30 gallons? Just in whag I sucked up. There was still water everywhere, all the rugs were drenched, and we do have one drain down there so i'm sure a lot exited that way. We have a walk out basement and pretty sure it just cane in through the door like and unwelcomed guest haha.

Anyway.

Kit I hope you're OK. I was a wreck when I had my cancer scare earlier this year. I have never been so terrified in my life! But all was fine in the end. I'm sure the same will be for you :hugs: 

PL how can you not know and not let US know???!!! You know if might be fun to have hubs surprise you...

Hunni no idea on all that...but hoping it's a good sign?

See already forgot everything else


----------



## claireybell

Flueks def most probs genetics as you say, i think the GT test should be standard in the uk when all women are pg as you can sometimes spontaneously get it even if you dont fall under their criteria to get screened.. my results should be back anytime now but im sure all are ok :) Glad V&#8217;s ok with teeth now:thumbup: 

Hunni cm looks pretty normal even though its yuk to look at lol! Blood tinged could def mean implant blood eeep! Fx :) 

Ahhh Gigs that sucks hun!!! Sorry insurance wont pay out.. dehumidifiers really work a treat, suprising how much water they extract
!


----------



## gigglebox

I'd never used it before, i'm amazed!!! We got a 70 pint one and have about filled it over twice just since last night :shock:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- oh no! Hopefully the dehumidifier does its job! How exhausting. Hopefully no more comes in. 

Hunni- also looks normal to me. Hopefully it's dark from the implantation!!!!! 

Can't remember anything else sorry it was a long night and I'm exhausted. 

Took a test and it's completely negative. I'll attach for your viewing pleasure. However, my sister is pregnant!!! She had her period once! She's nervous but I'm so excited for her. Her kids will be a year and a half apart and I think she'll love it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7605.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my gosh congratulations to your sister!!! She must be very fertile!


----------



## hunni12

Whew finally on the computer so I can reply properly lol.

@Shae: how are you holding up about the teacher?

@giggle: i feel how you do about when it comes to responding lol. We are quite the chatterboxes haha. Sorry about the flood. You are braver than me because i am terrified of basements lol

Kit: Hoping you are holding up okay I know how those medical scares can be.

@green: sorry about the negative but congrats on being an auntie again


Sooooo I worked out i am actually 9-10dpom but no more crazy cm. I guess it is good to track all of this because I need to know my body more. I have realized that i do not like looking at cm haha. It really is amazing what comes out of our bodies LOL


----------



## shaescott

Hunni thanks for reminding me, I forgot that a bunch of people asked how I was doing with the death. The being 9/10 dpo makes it even more likely that it&#8217;s implantation bleeding!

I&#8217;m doing okay with the teacher thing. I&#8217;d only met him once (in the one class 6 days before he was found dead). The first night was a bit rough, it was all I could think about when trying to fall asleep for my 8 am class. But since then I&#8217;ve been okay. Thanks for the love everyone, I forgot to &#8220;thanks&#8221; a bunch of people and I&#8217;m too lazy to go back and find each post so this is my thank you to everyone. 

Gigs wow that&#8217;s crazy! I&#8217;m so sorry about the flooding, hopefully everything gets cleaned up without much issue. I can&#8217;t believe the dehumidifier works that well. It&#8217;s so humid during New England summers that I might need to buy a dehumidifier for my room at home for summer. During winter it&#8217;s more dry though. 

Green sorry about the BFN, but congrats to your sister!


----------



## Flueky88

Hunni mine grows back slowly but it hasn't multiplied. It's annoying and makes me feel a bit weird but it could be worse I suppose.

Maybe implantation? I never had IB and my cm was dried up before his bfp. Every women and eveneach cycle can vary. So hard trying to decipher bfp or af symptoms.

CM doesn't bother me. I think tge only body fluid/excretion I have trouble with is vomit. The smell, everything, I can't stand it. DH can clean up when kids are sick :haha: it is intetesting though how our hormones go and cause our body to produce different types of CM. 

Gigs oh that really stinks about the floodingin the basement and what a crock of sh!+ it has to be flooding from an "internal source". Hope there isn't too much damage :(

CB I agree I mean people you wouldn't guess have it do and vice versa. So it's a good screening. Thankully my office only has you fast for 2 hours prior to drinking the glucose drink. 

Yes so glad it finally came through to give her relief. She's still workingon more. In fact her ped last week looked in her mouth and commented she's working on teething a lot so just waiting on them to come through.

Greenie sorry for bfn. My wondfo was barely positive at 10dpo but I think I implanted early so still hope. Huge congrats to your sister!! Hope you aren't far behind her ;)


Shae glad you are alright. How are your classes going??

AFM been a busy day. I went grocery shopping after work too. V had a late nap at the sitters so she wasn't wanting to go to bed at 8. I don't like her staying up past that though. She's calmly playing in her bed though :haha: 

I think I'm starting to feel those early movements now :)

Not much else over here


----------



## DobbyForever

Hunni I have chin hair. Little shorties and then this one looooong dark one that shows up every now and then. Does it mean somethin lol

Ok lost my energy lol just walked the dogs a brisk mile to get to a poke stop :rofl: first time I sat all day phew lies I sat at lunch


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry green about the bfp, but as others have said, it could be early..

Can't remember who commented on DH knowing and me not: sometimes I regret letting him in on it, other times it's fun. Now I also get to read into DH for what baby could be. Haha

We saw the mw today, HB was 140. She said the normal range is 110-160, so baby is almost in the middle. It was 147 at the ultrasound on Monday. I think Ls was usually in the 130s... 

What do you preggo ladies that suffer with a stuffy nose (pregnancy side effect) do?

BTW: mw deleted baby's gender out of my file when we said I didn't want to know. Haha.


----------



## Michellebelle

On GTT and gestational diabetes... yes! I dont fit the typical criteria as Im pretty thin and tall and dont really even eat a lot of sugar, but I had it during my pregnancy! Wasnt a huge deal for me though. I took medicine, watched what I ate, and got used to all the finger pokes. On the upside, I had a lot of bonus ultrasounds! 

I know theres more to respond to, but Im wiped out, so that will have to wait for another day. Shutting the iPad and heading to bed.


----------



## claireybell

Im guessing if i had GD they would let me know before i see my mw next Weds.. but it is the uk & nhs so sometimes you just have to wait it out! 

Mich - exactly that, i think over here its the healthcare we have & them making cuts but on the whole yes all should be tested i think. Im glad your pg with DD wasnt interferred with too much with having it, did the GD disappear pretty much quickly after you had her? I think im actually abit more worried this time around only as when i get thirsty i want juice & squash as oppoosed to water lol

Oh MrsG forgot to say sorry re the bfn, will u retest before expected af or just wait & see if your late? Congrats on your sisters pg though & becoming an Aunt again <3 

Pacific haha its def fun to guess babies gender & get a reading from hubs i guess ;) & urhhhh pg Rhinitis its called & its a thing apparently according to my MW, if its quite bad sometimes i use a Saline water nasal spray to ease the blocked ness but i thinks that all we can do, its the swelling if the vessels up the nose & everything else is always &#8216;u should check with Dr as your pg&#8217; blah blah!! 

For the first time in like 3/4 wks ive managed to shave my legs & trim the fufu in the bath last night Lol! Killed me to do it but im wearing a couple of day dresses over the wknd as we&#8217;re going away with the kids & inlaws, just hope the Mil doesnt piss me off, she likes to think she knows it all even though shes had 2 kids aswell #eyeroll!!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb why do you think GD testing should be mandatory? I've actually been thinking about declining it this time. I have no symptoms of it and didn't have it with my previous pregnancies...and I selfishly despise the drink and feel like I've hit my quota on needle pokes this year :haha: 

I bet you'll look cute in the dresses! I just switched my razor out for a new one and OMG what a difference! I actually can go longer between shaves! Plus I felt extra smooth after :thumbup:

Omg PL how can you stand it?! I am really wanting to know what you're having hahhaa
Has hubby got you leaning pink or blue?

Fluek congratulations on flutters!!! That is so exciting. Doesn't matter how recently we've done this baby thing, still amazing and exciting to feel a human in there!

Ladies my credit card keeps goes up...with no painting classes in months things are getting tight...I need a get rich quick scheme LOL


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby how are you feeling? How is A?

Pacific I use a humidifier in the bedroom. It helps out a lot. 

Oh and I don't think Vs was ever that low on heartbeat. Hehe who knows though other than DH ;)

Michelle I suppose that's the only "good" thing was the extra monitoring. I hope you don't get it again though.

CB I would think so too because they would want to start interventions immediately. I remember doing my screening on a Friday and hoping I'd find out before the weekend. Thankfully it was on the patient portal or maybe he just called. In any case I found out all was well same day.

My SIL drank OJ and cherry slushies all the time with her son but didn't have GD. 

Congrats on shaving and trimming it is an accomplishment near the end of 2nd tri. I hope MIL behaves.

Gigs I'm with CB as some women don't fit the "stereotype" and have it. They do a cbc then anyways so no big deal to me. I'm probably going to have them check my Vit D levels too while they are at it.

Oh and yes it's amazing about this little human growing and developing inside me. I'm looking forward to more definite movements. 

Sorry about cc bill just going up. I wish I had a get rich quick scheme for all of us. 

AFM been fairly productive at work but wanted a bnb break. The day started out bad though. My alarm wasn't on so I got up an hour late. I was only about 20 minutes late. On my way in this lady had front of her car in the leftmost left turn lane and rear in the other left turn lane. I stayed back so she could merge, but she whipped back to right lane. So I get beside her and she starts coming towards my lane!! I honked and she stayed in her lane then turned right. I think she was messed up on something.

Anyways rest of the day has been better thankfully :)


----------



## kittykat7210

At least something is finally going right
 



Attached Files:







A05500A9-F2CD-471C-A051-544305277A99.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry to hear funds are tight gigs :hugs: fX it starts picking up for you soon


----------



## gigglebox

Yay Kit!!! You'll be in your new abode soon! I hooe life settles down for you once you get in there. I know moving is stressful but being in a new place, especially one you can claim as your own, is wonderful. 

Fluek :shock: yikes I'm glad she didn't hit you! Ha isn't it funny how on normal days it's a struggle to get out on time but days of waking up late we can really haul ass!!!

I just advertised the crap outta myself for pet portraits. Here's to hoping I get some bites on that. Meanwhile we'll be having a yard sale this weekend...hooe I can make a few bucks and clear a bunch of junk out of my house.

I did sadly discover a lot of my old childhood art has been destroyed from the flooding. Probably for the best, I'm not terribly sentimental and it was taking up space anyway.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- oh no on the childhood art. I know what you mean by probably for the best but it's still so sad. We're also having a garage sale this weekend!! Good luck with yours. 

Kit- exciting in the house being almost done. Hopefully the moving and decorating can help
Take your mind off some stuff. Hugs 

I also agree the GD testing should be mandatory. I've known people who don't fit the stereotype and have no symptoms who have had it. So I'm all for it. It's horrible but I understand. 

Flu- omg why are drivers so bad sometimes?!? It's insane that people don't pay attention. 

AFM- I tested again this morning. Nothing. So I think I'm done testing. I was telling DH how exhausted I was last night after two days of 3 kids under 2 years old and I said "maybe another isn't such a good idea" and he agreed which was surprising since he's the one who really wants another. So apparently we're having a talk about it this weekend. My theory is that he wants another but since I am the one taking care of them daily if I'm not wanting one he won't want one. If that makes sense? I wish I could look into the future and see what my life is meant to look like. I know I'm sure we all wished that.


----------



## claireybell

Kit, hope your doing ok hun.. fab news about the house being plastered, you&#8217;ll be moved in in notime at all, it&#8217;ll be really good to have something diff for you guys to focus on esp as you&#8217;ve had a tough run of it lately, hugs xx 

Gigs just to second what Flueks reply was re the GT testing that some ladies are completely not in the criteria of developing GD & it can go un-noticed until much later in pg when probs arise, its optional to have the screening here aswell, i hate fasting for a blood test esp when pg but thought it best to have it done. I called the clinic wherr they do it & results are back within 24 hrs, if yoi have it they contact you direct straight away, if your all good, your mw gets informed & thats it, i heard nothing so i guess mine was all ok :thumbup: 

& omg your basement video :shock: 

Flueks sorry i think i missed -?your feeling odd fluttery things in there? Awesome hun!! 

This baby boy is SO squirming its unreal, I remember Nuala being wriggly but my goodness he has himself a lil Disco in there esp late evenin :haha: 

MrsG i find it always seems more hectic & lots more tiring when you watch other children aswell as your own.. & also from the age of 3 your boys will start pre-school & when they start school it may just be you & new babe at home, im sure you&#8217;ll feel differently when your pg again but whatever you guys decide you&#8217;ll feel more relaxed about it :) Sorry about the bfn hun :hugs

Hope your yard sale goes well Gigs :


----------



## Flueky88

Kit I'm happy you should be able to move into your house soon. Here's to it beingthe start of a bunch of good news flooding in. 

Gigs, I know! I probably spend too much time on the internet in the morning, but it's my quiet alone time as V is going to bed later. Oh and yes so glad she didn't hit me.

Sorry about the art. I still have mine. I'm semi sentimental but I hate clutter. There are things I wanted to get rid of but DH wouldn't let me. Ugh.. he's nowhere near the level of his mom or dad though. 

Greenie I'm sure it'll get easier, but I have to say it was hard dealing with pregnancy exhaustion in 1st tri watching just V. DH will be quitting his weekend job at the start of my 3rd tri so I'll be happy to get his help at that point. What if you guys ntnp? If it happens, it happens. If not then ttc when you feel ready?

CB V would have light movements. If I rolled on one of my sides she'd kick the spot I was lying on. No weird alien like movement. She was comfy in her spot :rofl:

AFM totally unmotivated guys. So glad I'm "off" this weekend. I'm AOC again, but hopefully the OCC won't need me.


----------



## gigglebox

Green sorry you're back on the fence! Remember your boys will be 9 months older than they are now...totally different ball game. Also the benefit of having twins is hopefully they will entertain each other when you are busy with the baby. In that way it may be harder with a singleton first followed by a baby close in age, where the firstborn still is relying on you for entertainment.

Anyway I hope you can come to a decision that you are happy with. And good luck on your garage sale! In a minute here I'm going to go start putting price tags on things. It is a doctor in task but I will be happy to move some of the stuff out of my house!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry once again caught up in my own drama 

75 hours off Medroxyprogesterone and still no sight or sound of AF just my sharp pelvic pains are back


----------



## gigglebox

Bluuuurrrgghh 1:37am been up with inconsolable toddler for over an hour...hubs was dealing with him prior to that. Alarm set for 6:30 for yard sale...

Gonna be a rough one tomorrow! Thank God for coffee!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby remind me have you had a period since A was born?

Dang it this kid was on his way to sleepy town then i shifted and he sat up to make sure i'm still standing like an ass next to the bed -.-


----------



## claireybell

God bless Caffeine eh Gigs lol! Sorry Lev had u guys up most of night :hugs: 

We&#8217;re away atm & its raining loads uhhh!


----------



## hunni12

Fleuky...when I mentioned the hair thing I told my mom I felt part man now LOL. Even though it is only one I still wish I had never found it.

So tonight had this when wiping still gross but definitely yellow
https://i68.tinypic.com/96dwjm.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Huni no idea...but cm is not a good indication of anything except fertile window in my extensive experience, kind of like the cp. at this point can you just test early? I swear by walmart 88 cant tests for early testing.

Ugh CB sorry your "holiday" is getting rained out! I hope there are some indoor activities to keep y'all busy.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs sorry for crummy sleep and yes thank goodness for caffeine. I hope you get some rest tonight.

Dobby sorry AF is still a no show. Still time. 

CB ugh I hope the rain clears some so you can enjoy your time better.

Hunni definitely non fertile cm. I agree with gigs that cm and cp are poor indicators in tww. I never checked my cp, but I've read other's experience with it in tww. Also, a walmart 88cent cheapie is a better guilt free test to pass the time. How long ago was it since you think you Od?

AFM 16 weeks!! Getting so close to halfway :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats on the house Kit! I hope you are doing okay given the circumstances.

Dobs sorry about the lack of AF - thats definitely frustrating. 

Gigs is Lev generally a decent sleeper? Poppy just recently started sleeping 12 hours a night and its glorious lol

CB sorry about the rain!!

Hunni where are you at in your cycle?

AFM my cycles continue to confuse me.. I feel like my LPs are shortening.. here is todays opk CD 13.. I generally ovulate around CD 15-16
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Its more the sharp pain, the fluid, and the lack of period that worry me. Dr. Google isnt helping. And then the day I should have (average) started I saw a monk from my temple and he was like you should go to the temple and see the abbot. Which I didnt. And now hes in Thailand for a month.

Future looks close!

Gigs yikes gl with the sale and hopefully you get some coffee. We also had a f* I moved and he woke up kind of morning 

Brb a has a runny nose yesterday he had his first bloody nose


----------



## FutureMrs

Who would an Abbott be dobs?


----------



## DobbyForever

The head monk. Im one of what they call dek wat or children of the temple. Ive gone my whole life/was there when the temple was built. My mom helped lay its foundation and donated a lot. So he refers to me as his daughter. And he used to be so proud of me because I went to UCLA and now I font Want to show my face as a single mom plus I dont Speak Thai and forget when I am supposed to do what so I dont like going without my mom to tell me what to do :rofl:

But just like how freaky of a coincidence the day im wondering if something is wrong with my uterus/possibly something seriously wrong I should see a monk and be directed to go get blessed =\. Because the nonchalant gun did say if I dont get my period after the medication we are looking at something serious


----------



## DobbyForever

Keep in mind I ran into him at target. Monks cant drive or carry cash. If they need things, people have to volunteer (not be asked) to drive them and buy it. Its supper good karma. And we both were only there to get in and out and that was it. So the stars aligned for us to be there. If you believe in stars.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm that's good to know, so if I see a monk in a store I can offer to buy him something? Like would I just say "can I get you anything?" Or would I have to be specific, like "can I buy you an apple?"

Regardless, maybe a second opinion on the uterus issue is in order. Could it be PID? 

Future that looks pretty near positive...and Lev is an OK sleeper but by no means good. He naps well though. I thought he was sttn but found out recently he wakes up nearly every night around 10 for a bottle refill. I'm usually asleep by then so hubs has been taking care of it so I didn't know.

Green I hope you're having more luck than me at your sale. I didn't sell a damn thing . I am so frustrated! Not to mention tired, ha.


----------



## shaescott

Hunni that CM still looks normal to me (and just a reminder, you didn&#8217;t put it in a spoiler box, I&#8217;m not grossed out but some people might be). All your CM has looked normal to me. I think you&#8217;re overanalyzing it a bit, but I totally understand why, cuz during the TWW we all go into symptom spotter overanalyzing mode.

Dobs hm some people take 4-5 days after starting sugar pills to get AF on the pill, so maybe it&#8217;s a similar deal with the progesterone you were taking?


----------



## Jezika

Dobs - thats both odd and neat about bumping into the monk. Whats the max time you were told AF should come? 

Hunni - interesting CM, not sure what it means. Im not grossed out by CM (mine or others) at all, but its funny because If I were to have a descriptive tag line for everyone on here, yours would be the one who posts all the CM :lol:

Gigs - thats sucks about the sale. How did you advertise? Could you put things online too or is that a hassle? I know I asked before but have you tried selling your art on Etsy or Facebook marketplace?

Kit - so glad the house is finally coming together! It felt so great when we finally moved to our new place and made it our own, so Im excited that you have all that to look forward to. You get our test results re: the mass very soon right? Hoping its all good news. I have a tonne of fibroids (in the uterine walls though) so hopefully its jusr something like that. 

PL - ditto on wanting to know whether youre leaning blue or pink based on DHs behaviour 

Shae - so sorry about your teacher. That kind of thing is always so shocking. I also found out a few days ago that a friend of a friends wife killed herself and left a 7-month-old son. So heartbreaking when kids are left behind, I just cant even imagine. Glad youre doing okay, all things considered.

Future - your OPKs could still turn positive in the next few days, no? Fx for you!

Green - sorry for bfn, though it sounds like youre okay with waiting, and congrats to your sis!

Definitely forgetting others so I apologize!

AFM I think Im finally over my nervous breakdown re: Tilly and daycare. She looks like shes finally started settling in, is sleeping there and mostly enjoying being there (but still gets teary), so Im going to try to forget about all the research I read on how daycare is bad and stop guilting myself. And also start to finally focus on seeing patients and starting my dissertation research and studying for my course. Honestly I find all this so exhausting. I actually realized I felt super rested as a SAHM, literally from the day she was born, and now Im totally wiped... and its only 3.5 days a week that Im doing work/school. The emotional stuff re: daycare has probably not helped. Anyway, bla bla bla...


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah hoping its just a patience thing.

She told me after 7 days if no period to come in. But the internet and pamphlet say 10 days. When I was on the combo pill my last pill would be Saturday and id get my period tues or weds. But I feel nothing happening. and of course I had an appointment scheduled because its so hard to book and they booked an intervention meeting that day that time. I could say no, but I hate to do that to everybody and make them reschedule when it disrupts so many other schedules.

Awww jez hugs daycare isnt bad and you gotta do what you gotta do. A still gets a little sad at drop off and cries furiously when he sees me at pickup and rand at me, but when I spy on him hes always laughing and playing. Glad you are feeling better about it

Green I echo everyone and just want to say that there was a day you were worried about twins. But look at you now! Im sure there are days when you are sick and the kids are sick and you wonder how youll ever make it through, but you do! You are a tough cookie and awesome mom. And if you want to wait or ntnp or full on ttc you got it!

Kit congrats on movement with the house!!!! 

Hunni still no idea re cm sorry! Fxed though

Also glad to hear yall ladies east are ok. Sorry about the lost memories gigs :(

Re the monk tbh I dunno all the rules lol i know they appreciate any donations but yeah idk haha I thought about asking too but then I felt like I was hijacking the couples good deed so I left it be.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for the support, I can basically assume it&#8217;s nothing now though as my appointment is on the 3rd of October and if it was cancer I reckon they&#8217;d have called me by now I can only assume it&#8217;s fibroids, I just need to work out how to stop this awful bleeding!! I&#8217;m still passing huge clots (think stack of coins size) every so often with small clots inbetween :shrug: I can&#8217;t shake off the fact they took so long on my lungs though, like half of it was looking at the lungs and being an ex smoker that fills me with dread!

I did have a sneaky look at the house though (they left the site open when we went to have a look one night) and it looks like the dishwasher is in the wrong place but I&#8217;m not sure how to ask them without letting them know I basically broke in :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i imagine if they saw anything detrimental to you insides, like anything life threatening, they would have called you in asap. I also learned with my suspecious looking living that sometimes they take extra long looking at normal stuff that only looks odd, but is just a normal thing (how many times can i write normal?).

LOL nice about the house sneak peek! I would have done the same. Is it really breaking and entering if you are the owner though? I wonder if there is a reason they had to move the oven (other that incompetence).

Jez glad everything is calming down <3 and that Tilly has adjusted just fine. It only gets better over time. 

Also now you have me wondering what I would be referred to as, what did you say, a tag line? I definitely use them when telling hubby certain things haha.


----------



## Jezika

The arty one with the farm

PL might be The Canadian one with the farm


----------



## Jezika

Kitty it does sound like if anything major was up they would definitely have let you know by now. I do wish theyd always confirm either way though! As for the kitchen thing, can you just cryptically tell them to check the appliances were installed properly because youve heard from friends that it can be an issue with new builds? Even if they think that sounds dodgy, I dont imagine they can prove you went onsite.

Green, I was meaning to ask whether you got to the bottom of those drug tests with your doc?


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I agree just say a friend had a similar issue or that you were watching hgtv (or whatever English equivalent is lol). But I agree how does one trespass in their own property?! Or maybe ask to do a walkthrough?

Agreed with arty farm. Maybe artsy farmy? Like a play on artsy fartsy?

Afm day 5 no af. Also hoping maybe once she comes back ill Lose weight. Im eating better and less and exercising more but im Still stuck at 151. Like I lost all my baby weight then gained it back and now it wont Budge.


----------



## hunni12

I'm with you dobby..I have a lot of weight I need to lose. So looking at my opks If I ovulate 9/8 or 9/9 that would put me at 14-15dpo


----------



## pacificlove

Haha, at the moment my tag line would be "the Canadian farmer without a place to live in a few weeks"

Yepp, our place is officially sold and we still haven't found anything! Right now we are considering moving in with my parents short term!! We have 5 weeks left to figure it out.
The big acreage we can only do if we get farm credit approval and we still haven't heard an answer to our application. I am beyond stressed. 

Kit, lol, I would have looked too! Can you ask the contractor for a tour and point out the flaw? I am curious, are you not supposed to be there during the built process?

Dobs, fx your body will regulate soon. How frustrating!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats pl! Hopefully you hear back from the farm credit people soon. Sorry its stressful 

Hunni I forgot do you temp or just opks? And have you done an hpt? Id be poas every day at 15dpo lol actually id be at the gyn demanding a blood test :rofl:

I think mine would be single world problems as a play on first world because all my problems are single mom and first world related lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot snagged an appointment on Tuesday after work. Itll be exactly one week off the pill so hopefully they dont give me shit about waiting 10 days or longer


----------



## gigglebox

Nice dobs! I hope they have answers and not guesses for you.
To hubs you are "the teacher in california". Not very original or catchy but there ya go. 

Pl has been described as "my canadian doppleganger" since we have the two crazy similarly aged boys and farms with water fowl.
Jez i think you were described as "the one who lives in Canada who has a daughter".

I think Kit is "the uk milf" :rofl: sorry but you're hot.

Shae is "the young one in college". 

Fluek is "the one in Tennessee who I'd probably get along with really well irl".

I can't remember anyone else's...I mean no offense!

Anyway PL just come up with a solid back up plan. It always makes me feel better to have a good fail proof plan in place to fall back on should the ideal situation not work out. Are there any more houses to look at? Also do y'all to rent backs there? Here you can go ahead with a sale but still rent your house from the new owner until you find a place (obviously if all parties agree to it). I think we did like a 3 day rent back when we moved here because our rental hone wasn't ready and there was a small lapse in our closing date to move in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha love em! Im just super punny. Its sad how much I like puns.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, we may end up having to rent but try finding a landlord that allows a 90lb dog is a huge problem here! DH was talking to a mortgage broker friend recently and it looks like we'll have a much harder time to finance a new home this time. DH did a career change last year and it's mostly commission based. Banks won't look at his income for a minimum of 2 years unless we have a huge down payment we can't even approach the "B" rated lenders....
We really need this farm credit thing to work out. DH is going to sent them an email tomorrow and inquire about where we are at in the process or see if a small change to the plan would make it more probable for approval.


----------



## hunni12

Dobby...I only use opks. Only symptom i have had today was this off and on aches in both my breasts all over. I did buy an hpt, but will give it to friday before I take it lol. Maybe we can be weight loss buddies. Hopefully your appointment goes well

Future sorry i missed your post I am between 14-15 dpo so in a few hours 15-16 dpo. I has pos opks on 9/8 and 9/9.

@Shae: Yeah I usually put it in the spoiler so sorry...and hell im grossed out by own cm LOL. Im not sure what is normal and what's not honestly because it changes so much

Jezika: that tagline would fit me perfectly LOL. I was like that when my kids started daycare. My son just had his first day of kindergarden this year and I almost broke down leaving him LOL. I suppose your tagline would be "The one with the witty taglines" lol

@Kittykat: Fingers crossed that you will receive nothing but good news on your appointment,

@Pacific: good job on selling your home and I am sure the perfect home is coming soon even if you have to live with your parents short term


I went to the hospital this morning...no pregnancy test done but I do have 4 mrsa wounds spreading. They were going to admit me, but will see how i respond as an outpatient first.

Also i made churros and a blue velvet cake today. My problem is I need to lose weight, BUT i love to bake. Sighhhhhh.


----------



## pacificlove

Hunni, fx for out patiente care working out! 

Jez, "fellow Canadian with same aged daughter", sorry I am not witty at all! Glad to hear you are both adjusting to daycare. Will this be your long term solution? 

Speaking of weight: apparently my mw team no longer cares about weight gain between appointments. As in, they ask out of curiosity, but since I don't know, we have been taking guesses. (Yepp, bathroom battery has been dead for a while). Judging by my food intake, point in pregnancy and starting weight: I figured high 130s this week at least. Even with Ls pregnancy I didn't gain much. Anyway, I used my mom's scale this morning and it was 132!! I was so surprised how "low" it was.... My non pregnancy target weight is 125 to give you an idea (but at 120 I'd consider it too low). Pretty sure I started this pregnancy somewhere around 132-135. 
And I ended my first pregnancy around 145...maybe 150 tops and started it at 135. Maybe I shouldn't worry at all, thinking of first pregnancy now and remembering how little weight I actually Gained. 

Sorry, rambling..


----------



## shaescott

Gigs haha I&#8217;m surprised mine doesn&#8217;t have to do with how I always think I&#8217;m pregnant despite being on birth control. Speaking of which... 

Okay I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;m not pregnant but I&#8217;m gonna worry anyway cuz I&#8217;m me. I started spotting 9/22, but no real blood, just tan CM. Continued through today (technically yesterday cuz it&#8217;s 1 am) with no change in darkness. I missed my pills a on 9/14-15, so had spotting 8 days after missing the pills. I had a touch of spotting (more than today, it was like a bit of reddish blood in my CM) on like the 16th or 17th, I forgot to document it. I figure that bleeding is cuz of missing the pills, but not sure what the past 2 days are about. I&#8217;m due for my withdrawal pills to start on the 28th. I&#8217;m also getting nausea, right now I&#8217;m laying in bed and I&#8217;m really nauseous and gassy and my intestines are being pissy at me. Ugh. 

Okay love to everyone, time for bed


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I&#8217;m very happy to accept that tagline :rofl: but I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;m at &#8216;milf&#8217; standards :haha: 

Pacific we are allowed to look at the house but we have to make appointments and I think they think I look at it too much so I just walk down the street and occasionally squeeze through a gap in the fencing :rofl:

Hunni opks aren&#8217;t always reliable, your body could have geared up to ovulate (giving a positive test) then stoppped and not ovulated. OR you could be a late test bloomer and get a BFP soon!

Shae I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;re having a scare, did you have any sex on the days you missed your pill? Or the few days before? And is it the combined pill? Did you just take them late or no pill at all?


----------



## shaescott

Kit he didn&#8217;t fully finish straight in me but some of the finished product did end up in/on my vagina. That was the day of the first missed pill, 9/14. It&#8217;s the combined pill. I left my pill pack at college by accident when going home for the weekend so I didn&#8217;t take the pills for 2 days and then I doubled up the next 2 days (9/16-17). On 9/15 (day 2 of missed pills) I felt my progesterone dropping (which I assumed was gonna happen cuz I wasn&#8217;t taking it), I had night sweats during a nap. Then 9/16 or so I had a teeny bit of red but it was barely there, very light spotting. 

Dude so my roommate has her boyfriend (actually they&#8217;re not even dating they&#8217;re just kinda a new thing) sleep over all the time, and it used to only be when I didn&#8217;t have morning classes but I have an 8 am today and she had him sleep over last night so I can&#8217;t get ready for class in my own room and I&#8217;m pissed, like if you wanna have a guy sleep over get a single room or an apartment or something, it&#8217;s not fair to me. He snores, and I last night one of my earplugs fell out and I couldn&#8217;t find it (still can&#8217;t) and his snoring woke me up.


----------



## kittykat7210

From what I&#8217;ve read you shouldn&#8217;t double up on pills, the combined pill is slightly more protective when missed but not a lot. Normally I disagree with your chances of pregnancy but I&#8217;ve known a few to get pregnant from a missed pill! I think you should test in a couple of days!


----------



## shaescott

Kit my pill pack instructions said to double up. It can cause nausea during the days of double up, though. If AF doesn&#8217;t show, I&#8217;ll test


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kit my pill pack instructions said to double up. It can cause nausea during the days of double up, though. If AF doesnt show, Ill test



Oh really?? My packs always said never to double up! But then I havent taken the pill in about 6 years so my advice will be very out of date!


----------



## shaescott

Yup, medical stuff can change super fast based on new information and research etc. It also could be different with different pills, maybe?


----------



## gigglebox

I keep forgetting who asked & to answer but I advertised my art out the wazoo locally, on classifieds on Facebook, Craigslist, and nextdoor. I also have an extremely unsuccessful esty shop. Never sold on it before. In fact i should probably just close it.

Dobs i also love puns. My brother knows this and texts them to me every few days, pun jokes. My most favorite recently was something like "I went to the zoo and saw a baguette in a cage. The zookeeper said it was bread in captivity." You're welcome.

Shae on a scale of 1 to extremely likely to be pregnant, i'd put you at "possible but highly unlikely". The fact he didn't bust his load all up in your hoo hoo, plus that you had been on top of your pills before then, plus you followed instructions to double up, plus knowing in perfect ttc conditions it still isn't a guarantee...I think you'll be fine. 

Blah i have to make a piece of art for a fundraiser by Saturday morning and I'm so uninspired. I don't know what to make. I also have to clean up my house again (because I seem to be the only one tidying up after the entire family, including a toddler who is hell bent on destroying the house). I have an ebay item to ship out plus something else...i just feel spread thin. So what am i doing right now during Levin's nap? Laying in bed :rofl: i suck. Ugh i just have no energy and have been waking up roughly 5-7 times a night to pee.


----------



## Jezika

Thats funny, my pills always said dont double up too, but that was literally 17 years ago. Unless its a weird UK thing ha.

Shae thats pretty unfair about the bf staying over when you have class (or at all, some might say). Do you and your roommate sleep in the same room? Are you comfortable saying something?


----------



## Jezika

Gigs can we help you brainstorm? And maybe you can refresh your Etsy store and give it another go! Idk know Im pushing Etsy on you so much...

Re: puns theres a great one that you have to deliver like a real story for full effect but I dont think Ill share because it kind of jokes about dwarfism. No one ever really thought much of potentially offensive stuff back when I heard it.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I agree with your risk assessment. 

Jez hm maybe a uk thing then. We share a room, if they were in a different room I wouldn&#8217;t care. They&#8217;re not having sex or anything, just sleeping. She doesn&#8217;t ever ask if it&#8217;s okay for him to come over, I find out he&#8217;s coming when he walks into the room and climbs into her bed. But anyway, I don&#8217;t wanna complain about it because I don&#8217;t want her to get mad at me or something, she doesn&#8217;t seem to like me very much. I think if it happens again I might tell her like &#8220;I don&#8217;t care if he sleeps over but when I have early classes I&#8217;d really rather he not, cuz he snores and it woke me up in the middle of the night last time when I had an 8 am test, and also it means I can&#8217;t get ready for class in the room, I have to go to the bathroom to get dressed&#8221;

I might be coming down with a cold. I&#8217;ve been able to feel my right tonsil since Saturday (it&#8217;s huge) and I&#8217;m a little sniffly today. It&#8217;s always the same tonsil that swells, it&#8217;s weird. I also started having pubic symphysis pain today (ya know, where it feels like your pelvic bones are trying to separate at the pubic symphysis) and I haven&#8217;t had that pain in 2 years. I used to get it kinda often in high school. It&#8217;s pretty mild though, I used to occasionally get it so bad that walking was excruciating. So I&#8217;m kinda sad that it&#8217;s back. I wonder if it was my hips changing position cuz of puberty and filling out or something? No clue though. If that&#8217;s a thing, maybe the pill hormones are making it happen again. Maybe it&#8217;s just my body being a bitch. That&#8217;s more likely. 

I feel like the most likely explanation for ALL my symptoms is &#8220;my body is being a bitch&#8221;, cuz unless it&#8217;s something objective like a visible issue, I&#8217;m generally fine.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez please pm me your offensive pun.

Ehh U think I need to maybe try selling more art on evay honestly. I've had a decent amount of success there and not nearly as many artists to compete with. 

Shae you should say something now while you're calm about it. If you wait, you risk allowing her to do something that really burns your biscuits, then you may explode on her and really make things awkward. Plus she's walking all over you and you shouldn't allow anyone to make you into a door mat.

Trust me, i wish i spoke up more often when i was younger. I'm a confrontational biotch now though...muuuuch better!


----------



## Jezika

Ah Shae thats tough, I would be hesitant to say something too. Im sure she would feel just as uncomfortable if your bf slept over, just metres from her. I feel like surely its a super obvious and unspoken rule to not have someone stay over if youre literally sharing sleeping and living space, especially without asking. Like you said, shouldnt you be able to get dressed in your own room without some random guy there that you had no say in being there? Id also be uncomfortable with having someone else be around my stuff when Im not there. I agree with Gigs about it being best to broach the subject sooner rather than later. Or you can go the opposite and less mature route and just get your bf to stay over unannounced and see how she feels about it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I agree with gigs about saying something now while you're calm. Once it goes too far then it can escalate quickly. 
Also, my pills always said double up (which was about a year ago) and I do not think you have a chance to be pregnant. Well I mean, there's always a chance but I don't think anymore than the .1% chance you have in the pill. If you know what I mean. 

What would My tag line be?!

Dobs- I also would have made an appointment because I'm that kind of person. lol Always wanting answers and a plan. 
Also. Thank you for saying such kind words a few days ago (which I just read). You're right. I was worried about having twins and they're doing fine! It was just exactly what I needed to hear. 

Gigs- I'm sorry about your garage sale! I can't believe you didn't sell anything! We sold about $120 worth and my mom sold about $60 worth. A pretty small sell compared to what we have sold in the past. 

Jez- I'm glad daycare isn't getting easier. I believe it's the emotional stress making you exhausted. 

Hunni- test!!!!!!!!!! Aren't you already late?!

Sorry that's all I can remember. I'm being lazy and laying in bed while the boys nap. I need motivation and coffee. 

We're still ttc. We've decided in 6 months or so we'll call it quits. But since he isn't home every month at the right time it might technically be longer than 6 months from now. However, if either one of us decides for sure we're done before then we can call it off. DH will be getting snipped when the time comes.


----------



## Flueky88

Omg you guys have been too chatty since I last posted :rofl: I'm too lazy to reply to it all on my phone. So I'll hit what I recall.

Gigs sorry yardsale bombed. I hope something happens on another avenue for you to help finances.

Oh and I like my tagline. Yours would be the "artsy duck girl in VA". I agree I think we'd hit it off in real life.

Jez glad daycare is easier but I hope you get more rest soon. 

Dobby I love puns too. Here's a joke for you. "Where do kings put their armies?"....."in their sleevies." 

Glad you have that appt booked, best to be safe. If I recall on bcp the last week on mine I had 2 days on lower dose pills and last 5 days were very low dose. I would bleed on day 3 of the lowest dose. Your appt is tomorrow right? I'll be thinking of you.

Shae ugh I'd be upset too. I mean it's different if in seperate rooms, but not a dorm. I agree with the others, speak up now before it gets outta hand. Easier said than done. I hate confrontation, but worst comes to worst she moves out or you ask for a different room(ie). 

That's odd about the pubic symphysis pain. I wouldn't think pregnancy related though. 

Hunni were you testing today if AF was a no show? Good luck!!

Pacific hope the loan goes through or something better works out. 

I wouldn't worry about your weight unless you kept losing. I do weigh weekly as I'm overweight and try not to gain too much.

Greenie yay for ttc!! Honestly, if you can do twins you got this and the boys would be older when next one arrived. I think I'm just a wimp :haha:


That's all I've got...so sorry if I missed someone.


AFM been kind of a bad day. Mocha pooped in the house. I got a denial letter from insurance regarding makena injections. Not sure if it has anything to do with my being on copay assist from makena care connect or what. So I'll call makena care connect tomorrow to verify if that's why. If not I suppose I have the joy or trying to get approval/appealing their decision. 

I got my first injection today. It wasn't bad. They go in your fatty tissue in the back of your arm. I can't inject myself in that location but they are letting me have a coworker give instead of making a weekly apptat their office.

Victoria was super cute and sweet yesterday. Ah if I could work a few days a week only. Or even better not at all. I love what I do but I love my family more. Oh well.

I think that's about it :)


----------



## shaescott

Jez since we&#8217;re a catholic college, guys aren&#8217;t allowed to sleep over in girls rooms at all, and vice versa. Our suite is actually having a meeting run by the RA to talk about anything that&#8217;s bothering us etc tomorrow but I&#8217;m worried that if I say something then, she&#8217;ll get in trouble, cuz it&#8217;s against the rules. I don&#8217;t want her to hate me or anything. 

Green it&#8217;s a higher chance when you miss 2, even if you double up, but it&#8217;s not as bad as not doubling up at all. Effectiveness with &#8220;typical use&#8221; aka not perfect is 91%, whereas with perfect use it&#8217;s 99% or so.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s pregnancy related either, it&#8217;s just a thing that&#8217;s happening haha. Sorry about Mocha, and about the insurance thing.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek sorry about your pup. I did smile to myself though because Mocha is what Des calls my mom (it's a stupid story). 

So sorry about the shots! That is very frustrating. I'm glad the first one was tolerable though. Hope they can continue...affordably (is that a word?).

Shae definitely do NOT throw her under the bus!!! Talk to her privately.

Green you are just "the one with the twin boys". Not very creative, sorry! 

OH I finally remembered to share a pic from freaking July!!! Hold on...


----------



## gigglebox

I forgot to tell y'all I attempted the disc golf basket cake topper on hubs' bday cake! It was a total fail but he appreciated it lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4386.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ugh... I hate being the "mom with twins" not that I don't loveeee having twins and I love that it is unique but no one even sees me anymore and if they do I'm just the "mom of twins" sorry rant and totally not against you in anyway gigs. lol I just miss having my own identity lately 

Gigs oh I totally love that cake! I think it's super creative! 

Flu- you didn't request the denial letter? I had to request one for Max's speech therapy to get him into another program but even then they made it a big deal. 

Shae- when do you start the sugar pills?


----------



## Jezika

Green Im sorry to say Id have the same tag line for you (for the mere purposesalbeit fictionalof quickly differentiating between everyone on here, but I know what you mean by losing your identity. I imagine it happens way more with twins. Oddly I kind of like the focus being taken off me, and I only notice this when people suddenly get flustered and ask how I am and apologize for only asking about Tilly, and I realize I dont care about being asked. I could see that changing at some point though. Oh, Im dying to know what the drug test was about in the end!!!

Flueks - Im sorry to hear about the shots. I feel very lucky we never have to deal with insurance companies or worry about being able to afford the medical care we need over here. I swear you said it would be covered though. Why are they backing out? Im with you on wanting to stay home. Being a STAHM is a tough gig, but I would savour the time together before I give my baby up to school for the rest of her childhood (minus summers) if I could. Actually maybe Id work like once or twice a week and have my mum look at those times. Or maybe just not work on those two days and relax. Regardless, none of that will ever happen.

Shae - agreed that face to face is better. Maybe something tactful like, yo Im generally pretty easygoing and am all for you spending time with ____ in our dorm(?), even sometimes overnight, but Id really like to be able to change in my room in the mornings and wake up to snoring before an early class. Can we maybe figure something out for future?

K totes forgot everything else.


----------



## shaescott

Roommate update: I got an email that we were having a suite meeting tomorrow and I could tell there was tension so I talked to another girl in the suite (there&#8217;s 10 of us in the suite, 5 rooms) and she admitted that both my roommate and I are very uncomfortable and she doesn&#8217;t think it&#8217;s gonna work out and then we had like the whole suite come out including my roommate and have a heart to heart and it was really civil and stuff, and what&#8217;s most likely to happen is I&#8217;m gonna move to a different building with a new roommate (cuz most of the girls in the suite are friends including my roommate), there&#8217;s a chance they&#8217;ll swap me around in the suite or the building but I&#8217;m not sure. So nobody got thrown under the bus, the RA wasn&#8217;t involved, and we&#8217;re talking to the RA tomorrow with everything already said pretty much so it can be more focused on finding the solution.


----------



## shaescott

Green I start the sugar pills the 28th aka Friday


----------



## gigglebox

Shae that sounds like a good outcome, i'm glad it wasn't aggressive or awkward.

Green I know what you mean, but that is just your distinguishing characteristic in a group of other moms. And I hate to say it but like it or not, being a mom is part of your identity...jist like how I'm fairly certain i am about to become "the mon with the three boys", which may be a step up from my current identifier, "the one with all the ducks". Like seriously, i have been introduced to people IRL that way ("this is gigs, she's the one with all the ducks" and the follow up "OOOOOHHH YOU have the ducks, ok."). So I definitely understand!


----------



## Jezika

Id prefer the duck thing to the tight one who complains all the time, which is surely what Im known as among friends.

Shae Im glad it looks like itll be sorted one way or another without conflict. I have to say its truly hard enough living with another person, sometimes even with a friend, and thats without sharing one small space where you live AND sleep, so its a miracle that students are able to happily do that with near-strangers, and not surprising that it often doesnt work out.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- I'm glad it's been mostly figured out. I really hate awkward tension. 

I agree and am okay with part of my identity being a mom. It's just that I'm also introduced all the time as "she's the one with the blonde twins" or "the twins" I just need a hobby. lol I was running but it's too freaking hot. 90s all week. I think it'll cool down soon though so I should get back out there.

Okay jez I'm sorry I keep ignoring your request for the drug story conclusion. I keep forgetting! Lol 
So basically I finally talked to a nurse, the one who never called me back. She was nice and apologized for forgetting. According to the doctor he ordered the test because 1. I had unexplained hypotension (low blood pressure) they took it 3 times 2 around 114/75ish and one low around 95/70ish I think. I can't remember exactly. And the second reason being that I had Norco on my prescription list. Sooooooo without saying it, they thought I was taking norcos. Which I don't even understand because they were prescribed ONCE in April for my surgery. Literally it was a prescription for less than 15 pill with no refills, soooo I don't really understand. I also think the machine messed up on the 3rd BP reading. How can two be normal and the 3rd be so low after only 60 seconds?! Anyway, she apologized for the medical assistant not explaining the test and she was in the wrong. When I originally asked she should have explained immediately and if I had further question she should have gotten the doctor. I have another BP appointment tomorrow so if I get he same assistant I will say something. 



Also, not to completely make this all about me but can I vent without judgement for a minute? I am THRILLED my sister is expecting and I can admit I am a little jealous, mostly that it's SO easy for her to get pregnant. But I'm a little annoyed at a couple things. She is already complaining about being sick. She isn't sick yet, but she keeps talking about how she will be in the next couple weeks and she's deading it and blah blah. She's even getting mad when someone says "you never know you might not this time" and the second thing, she doesn't have insurance. Which is whatever. She has to pay the bills but then don't complain if you didn't have insurance why did you get pregnant so soon? She already said she won't be going to the doctors as much as they want. She'll only go mostly for her 8 week appointment and then the anatomy scan.


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes, she's in for an enormous bill come delivery time! Can she afford it? Is she going to enroll once open enrollment time comes? I'm sorry abput the jealousy...I definitely get that and it's absolutely maddening when people get pregnant around you that seem unfit for it. I remember before I got pregnant and wanted it so bad (I was engaged, we were waiting until after marriage to ttc) and my irresponsible coworker tells me she got pregnant with THREE types of pregnancy prevention (pill, condom, and pull out) -- which I think is BS but what do I know...anyway I was so jealous, especially when i found out she was going to abort but decided not to. I really felt at the time she did it to trap her boyfriend. That was 8 years ago...they're still together, been engaged & broken up a few times but now i think are together for the kid. They may have gotten married recently, I can't remember.

Booorrring.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, wow. Sorry about the sister. Doesn't seem fair, but can she afford the delivery? 
As for only our kids being seen... I hear you. Sometimes the people closer to us are even worse for it. Ex: mil when I was pregnant but she hasn't put much effort into her so far only grandchild. Different topic, sorry I strayed. 

Gigs, I can't remember if you had told us if your refinance went through? 

Today I feel bad: I have been forgetting to schedule L for his shots. I knew we were behind even though I am a believer in vaccines (not over vaccination). So our local daycare/childcare program place put on a healthy start fair for kids under 6 today. Lots of resources, etc good information, etc. They even had the healthcare there for shots for any kids that were due. So Apparently L didn't have his 1 year old (4 shots) and 18 month shots (1) for a total of 5 shots. So now he's good until kindergarten since I decided to go for them all (move and baby on the way, who knows what my brain is up to!). 
He cried, but his recovery time from needle to needle was good.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl our house did appraise at 51k above what they said at first, thank goodness. I figured it would but it was still nerve racking having the possibility there that it wouldn't work out, then we'd be $490 poorer for nothing. So now we are waiting to close on the loan; not sure when that will happen but i hope it's soon because I am ready for a larger vehicle!

Ugh and i hear you on useless absentee grandparents.

Which reminds me...we haveva family name that my aunt suggested, and it works for honoring our FIL who has been better then both biological grandfathers...but it's David, which would be "Myles David". That's too weird, right? Too close to Myles Davis? Opinions appreciated. I am not in love with it.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs what&#8217;s Myles Davis? A company? I like Myles David.


----------



## Jezika

Lol Shae. Lol. That is the cutest thing Ive read all week. I believe Miles Davis was a musician.

Gigs, the very thing that just happened with Shae means its probably fine. Anyone who would know would likely just think ah, similar and then move on with their lives. 

Green I hear you re: stuff with your sister. This is a good place to vent. Sometimes we are irrationally (and rationally) annoyed by the people we love the most.

Oh Gigs good need on the financing.

PL I thought I was bad with being three weeks late on shots haha. Did you not need immunization records for daycare? Or I guess not if it was home care? Anyway, I think you can forgive yourself with all thats on your plate. Oh and cant you just stay longer in your current house and rent from the new owners like Gigs said? And how come youre not in a chain where your closing date is contingent on you guys finding a place. Ive never been in that situation but I swear its a thing...?


----------



## Jezika

Oh Green, thanks for explaining the drug test situation. I can rest easy tonight.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, no daycare never asked for a record of vaccines. We are also in an area where parents tend to go against vaccination, even though last year we had a few cases of confirmed whooping cough! Makes me wonder why some parents still opt against. maybe they are counting on the immunity of the rest of the pack. Just ugh! Leave the non vaccination for people that actually can't do it for real health reasons!!! Sorry, I know, controversial topic... 

DH did not want to ask about a rent back. Another ugh. Let's hope we hear back from the farm credit people soon, or else we are shopping for a townhome. So far I have found a home for my chickens and short term home for the sheep. 

Shae: sorry does this mean you are moving dorms? 

Gigs, yay on the good appraisal, fx they get the paperwork sorted soon and you get to pay off the high interest loans/credits with it!


----------



## shaescott

PL I&#8217;m not sure if I&#8217;m moving buildings, but I&#8217;m moving out of my current room in the next few days. 

Ugh so nauseous this morning. Felt sick when I brushed my teeth. I always gag but this time I felt pukey too. I&#8217;m also constipated and super gassy (no clue why, college normally regulates my BMs and they were regular until a few days ago) which could be causing the nausea. I stayed up for 21 hours straight yesterday so I feel like I can&#8217;t be pregnant lol, I was pretty energetic most of the day including when I was doing laundry at 2 am and went to bed at 3 am. I&#8217;m exhausted this morning, but that may only be until I eat breakfast. Might make the nausea go away too.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae when is your period due and how long ago was the questionable sex? I'm sorry you are feeling so crummy though :(

Lucky me, MIL took Lev today. He has been running me ragged! His nicknames are "monkey" and "pin ball" because he gets into EVERYTHING and as soon as you move him away from things he isn't supposed to play with, he head right into something else. Yesterday he got into the full dishwasher whike i was getting him milk. He opened it and pulled the bottom rack off the tracks...so i set the milk jug down, moved him, and tried to fix & close the dishwasher. Little monkey grabs the milk jug and runs! Des starts chasing him and Lev is giggling like it's the best fun ever to run with a milk jug. 

Anyway. I have to tidy up my house. It's a dang wreck again as it's felt like an impossible task keeping it clean, especially with monkey man.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs the sugar pills start Friday, last month I started bleeding on the Saturday night. Sex was 12 days ago including today, same day as first missed pill.

ETA: that&#8217;s so funny about the milk jug


----------



## gigglebox

So will you test if it doesn't show? Or sneak one early ;)


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I&#8217;m going home on Friday so I may just wait until then. I&#8217;m tempted to go to the dollar store but I just got a good parking spot :rofl: I mean, considering the missed pills, plus that I doubled up, I would average perfect (1%) and typical use (9%) chances to say I have a 5% chance of pregnancy, maybe less considering the :spermy: weren&#8217;t actually shot into my &#8220;hoo hoo&#8221; I believe you called it lol, but rather ended up on the outside and a bit on the inside. People have gotten pregnant from that, but not a TON of people.

ETA: I left my pregnancy tests at home, that&#8217;s why I&#8217;d have to go to the dollar store


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs :haha: that's funny her calls her Mocha. 

I think maybe it's affordabilty? But I know what you mean ;) I hope they continue too. 

Oh I want a bite of that cake :) I'm feeling rather..... unhealthy today.

I have no idea who Myles Davis is. I'm too lazy to google. Myles David sounds good to me though.

I hear you on "monkey" toddler V is almost as bad. I've heard curiousity is good though, at least I tell myself that :haha:

Greenie nope I didn't request the denial letter. 

I think that's perfectly normal to feel that way. I remember feeling upset when people were ttc #1 and were preggo first cycle. You think, "when will my freaking turn be?! How come I have to wait?! Why am I suffering?" I was happy for people to get bfp, but couldn't help but be jealous and fear it would never happen. I get it and I hope you can join her quickly. I would be annoyed too. Oh man I can't imagine having a baby without insurance, bad enough with it.

Jez makena care connect coordinator called me at the start of the mnth and said I was approved. It's why I feel like it has something to do with their copay assistance program. I just hate to assume and get screwed. Ugh....

Yeah I think I'd want to work here and there but no where near fulltime. I'll have to buy a lottery ticket and dream a little :haha:

Shae glad roommate issue is working itself out. Hope you get a room with someone you like and vice versa.

Hope you feel better. Lack of sleep can definitely give me preggo symptoms. Oh and hope you don't have to test and I mean that in a nice way as I know you would prefer to wait :)
Pacific glad L tolerated the shits alright. 


CB where are you? You had a scan Monday as I recall. I hope that went well dear.

AFM been such a hectic week. Last night was awful. Mocha had been very sick between DH leaving and me coming home. I almost vomitted from clean her diarrhea and vomit up. I had to give both V and Mocha a bath after an exhausting day at work. Today was a bit better. We are expecting surveyors next week. So ready to get that over with!! However Medicare is changing home health OASIS so I'll move onto studying the changes. 

I called my makena coordinator yesterday and today. Left a voicemail yesterday, but no response. Going to call multiple times tomorrow as I want this sorted.

Anyways, hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks - I mean, I totally have POAS fever, but I don&#8217;t wanna have to use multiple tests just because I tested too early. Or spend money when I have tests at home. And I don&#8217;t have any cups to pee in here, and testing with other people potentially in the hallway outside the bathroom who could see me bring it in or out, freaks me out. I&#8217;m going home Friday afternoon after I get out of work study, so I can take a test at home from my drawer of tests lol


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek i hope they get your script sorted out. Ugggghhhh I despise having to follow up on everything because people are lazy and don't want to do their jobs!!! I just had to deal with this for my life insurance, they needed paper work and the med record lady at my drs office swore up and down she sent it, was giving me a ton of attitude too...after back and forth on the phone with her and the insurance agent it turned out she DIDN'T send everything. At first she said it'd be sent the following week which made me so mad! After i threatened to come down to the office, she faxed it within the hour :haha: 

Any way just so you know it was oreo ice cream cake and it was amazing. My bday is coming up and i might just ask for the same cake lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in to say have meetings all week I forgot about so appointment is on Friday. Still no sight of sound of af


----------



## shaescott

I&#8217;m sitting in a chair crocheting and I started having mild chest tightness and it felt like I wasn&#8217;t getting quite enough air (mini panic attack?) and then all of a sudden I started feeling super nauseous, I actually gagged at one point. I&#8217;m still a bit nauseous, it has a mild baseline with waves of more moderate nausea. I&#8217;m so confused. Maybe it&#8217;s because I&#8217;m constipated? I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve had a BM since like Saturday. Then of course I remember constipation is a symptom so I&#8217;m like aggghhh idk what to think. I normally have nausea when I PMS (on the mirena at least) but I&#8217;m on the pill so my progesterone isn&#8217;t dropping yet, it&#8217;s actually the highest this week I think. Last pill is tomorrow, then Friday is sugar pills. While I&#8217;m listing all these symptoms, I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;m not pregnant. I&#8217;m totally gonna test Friday though lol


----------



## shaescott

Update: I finally had a decent BM, not enough considering I hadn&#8217;t gone since Saturday, but it&#8217;s a start. I&#8217;m still nauseous, just had a wave of nausea a minute ago.


----------



## claireybell

Hi Ladies 

Just having a read back, have been super busy & then so tired in the eves i been falling asleep mega early lol 

I'm working today so i'm on the PC woop, il been replying back shortly after ive read back lol :)


----------



## claireybell

Flueks your reply to Pacific about L's shots... you typed 'shits' :rofl: its just really tickled me to read it as 'L tolerated his shits alright' hahahaaa


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i thought the shots were given the OK by the insurer - how comes there is now issues with them? Such a pain! 

Gigs happy 22wks today eep! not long until your scan hun :) Lol at the boys re the Milk jug, lil monkeys indeed! Nuala & Riley are exactly the same, they spur each other on! Hows your basement now? I hope its drying out ok... 

MrsG awesome you & hubs are giving it 6 months for ttc :) sorry your sister is being abit un-appreciative of her new pg, it always makes me want to just shake some women like ' your pg, being thankful & blessed, some cannot have it' type thing.. unless she suffered so bad with sickness in prev pg's, sadly its part n parcel with pg, she may not realise shes being like it but hey ho.. 

Dobby, will you be going back to see Dr re no period show or are you awaiting further investigations? Hope you & A are all groovy otherwise 

Shae im glad the room-mate issue is resolving, you look so sweet & lovely, i couldn't imagine anyone not getting on with you :hugs: 

You have so much will power with not going out to buy a pg test before testing tomorrow lol! I think the pg chance is very minimal but should never rule anything out, could be that the symptoms could be more heightened because your worried etc.. which ever the outcome, i hope its what you want :) 

Pacific i hope the farm credit comes good for you guys! 

I cant remember much else... 

oh the tag-line thing lol made me chuckle aswell - mine are

Jez - the one who was UK Basingstoke but emigrated 

Pacific - the one who lives out in the sticks (lol sorry)

Gigs - The farm girl (hehe)

MrsG - sorry to say but you are 'The one who had Twins boys' 

Flueks - The Nurse

Dobby - The teacher with the cute american voice (lol)

cant remember many of the others

AFM - Had my placenta presentation scan on Monday, all was ok to a degree i guess.. Placenta has moved up a chunk but its needed to be more than 40mm (4cm) away from my previous scarring - it wasnt, typical! It was 37mm LOL - but apparently anything less than 40mm can cause an issue when the Placenta comes away after delivery re the wound site & the healing & it can can tear into the previous scarring & thats not good. SO... i then had to have another scan on Tuesday morning by the Spec-consultant, who has referred me to have an MRI scan, have to wait for a letter to come through, i guess they want to 100% make sure, i suppose they can only see so much from a tummy & internal scan, he said hes had cases like mine where it all looks good on scan (without an MRI ) & then come to theatre delivery its all gone abit wrong, so im awaiting for further scan dates urhhh!!! Didnt get any pics of baby boy either as it was quite formal, i still need to book y Baby bond 3/4d scan, god im unorganised atm lol


----------



## claireybell

OMG im officially in my "Third Tri" ahhhh how did that happen so fast!!! :shock:

Was just thinking also, Breea should be due her baby now.. or unless shes popped him out already - Breea if your lurking, pic updates please and/or hope your well :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats cb!

Ill totally take cute American voice! Buaha ;)

I want to reply but in So drained. These meetings are killing me. My grade level team met from 3-5! WTH! I have a kid! I legit almost was late to daycare and A was mad

Were sick going on two weeks now. I wanted to do flu shots tomorrow but were right in that edge of are we too sick to get it.

But I am going in at 4:15 with my usual gyn who I havent seen since I had A cuz booking is so hard lol. I swear if she pulls some crap like youre sick that must be why im going to lose it on her

ETA I feel better because I googled Medroxyprogesterone failure and unlike googling fluid in the uterus the big C was not on the list of possible diagnosis


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies
Sorry been busy sick and busy lol
Had af ghost mode, a UTI with sulfa antibiotics that caused a reaction of legit non stop puking every10 to 30minutes for over24 hours:sick: then the ER for dehydration,IV antibiotics, told uti had spread to bladder infection and sent home on new meds...
Just finished the new rx but still feeling the burn IYKWIM...
had to argue with the tech to get back in asap tho continue more antibiotics,as she just was not getting why i couldn't wait THREE weeks to see the doc again:growlmad:
Idiot...she was not getting for me to finish 5days of Bactrim and STILL feel the UTI nearly the same,i need to take it longer or its no diff than when you take them,feel better,stop taking them early,and the infection comes back stronger!
Sooo anyhow,still mega computer probs with laptop,needs repair,phone is busted up due to Romeo,but functional,luckily I've got this Amazon fire tablet ex-trying to be current again-hubs bought me lol.
SLOWLY fighting it out...
And yes you read correctly. He's very much pushing hard to be together again,has been here100%for all my appts and med issues etc.
He's making a really really hard effort and starts over about half the week.

I love him but it's diff than before given how he left and all that went on,but I'm giving ita try. He knows my thoughts feelings and hesitations, so we shall see what happens.
It's def gonna take time for me to feel the way I did about i him...if that's possible cuz I've never been able to break up with someone and go back to how it was.

On s TTC note,since he's been here so much our BD timing was awesome lol. Pretty sure I O'd cd 14, had a super achy ute night of cd 13 and we :sex: cd14 morning:thumbup:
Bds cd 9 and 11 fell just after midnight (start of those days)
We just kinda winged it,nothing was pre planned,but I did use preseed and soft cups after each.
So we will see,hopeful but kinda not given I'm on cycle55 in a row:cry:


----------



## claireybell

Dobby i just remember your youtube Video of the digi test when you were very early pg with A & your voice was very cute :) I wouldnt of thought being ill would delay your period either, ive never had that happen to me in the past.. dont take no poop girly! lol ! Sorry your still both under the wether hun.. it will pass eventually, seems like forever when your ill though :hugs: 

J - hey :wave: 

Is this the most recent ex-hubs or Ex from before? .. fab news on perfect bd'ing though ;) & OMG you've been so poorly ill aswell, massive hugs.. hope your getting back on the mend very gradually bless you


----------



## gigglebox

I'd have to agree Dobs, you do have a very cute voice!

Thanks cb! I know, time is FLYING! I can't believe I have about 4 months exactly until delivery. With as crazy as Lev has been I am getting quite nervous...his favorite new activity is moving the dining table chairs so that he can climb on them, then onto the table :dohh:

Sorry about the placenta! I am confused, is it that important if you'll be having a planned c section? And is an MRI safe for the baby? I always thought radiological stuff was off limits if pregnant. Maybe I have been living a lie...

Dobs are you having any pain in your uterus? I think I already asked but could it be pelvic inflammatory disease? Regardless I hope it is resolved for you soon!

J what a mess, so sorry the ER has been your second home lately! I hope you feel better soon. I also hope things work out this time between you and hubs. Sounds like he is committed. Is your son happy to have him around again? 

Busy over here but mostly I am counting down days! 4 more until I hopefully get final confirmation on baby's sex! Then next weekend is my last disc golf tournament of the season. The course is pretty rough so I'm nervous I won't make it through the whole thing...but I want to try!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you may need to put the chairs up on the table until he gets bored with trying to climb up on it, its annoying isnt it lol 

I dont think a any radiology stuff is that safe esp in pg but apparently its a real quick scan for this & they dont give you the dye that they would usually give you.. My dentist wont even do a mouth xray when pg lol! maybe as it could be life threatening they need to check :confused:


----------



## JLM73

:hi: too one and all, have sooo missed you all, and soo missed so much! Going to skim back

For the?s
Yes this is last hub,hub#3who wants to also be#4 lol...weird.
We have always maintained contact since the divorce and he's always been there for me
We only quit speaking here n there,generally when he would passive aggressively send smart ass texts bcuz he was mad i was dating someone:roll:
Dude YOU divorced meee lol
All has been good but he still has a few worrying habits that caused issue during the marriage,mainly him still not budgeting and wreckless spending here and there.
But at the stage we are,i can def speak freely and point it out...he it's getting better tho.

DS has always asked about him,and i never made it clear he was perma gone because we remained friends but he's happy
Exhubs work overlaps ds school a lot tho so few visits


----------



## Breeaa

claireybell said:


> OMG im officially in my "Third Tri" ahhhh how did that happen so fast!!! :shock:
> 
> Was just thinking also, Breea should be due her baby now.. or unless shes popped him out already - Breea if your lurking, pic updates please and/or hope your well :)

I have been lurking. :haha: No baby yet. 11 days until my due date. Just trying to be patient... :thumbup:

Yay for third trimester!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi cpp! "The opinionated & somewhat crunchy one that I agree on with a lot of things" :haha: welcome back! Looking forward to line spotting :thumbup:

J "the crazy sista in Florida" lol just cause I always feel like you have something crazy going on! By the way what ever happened with the chihuahuas? Also sorry Romeo broke your phone.

Bre how are you hanging in there??? Any day now! Ahhh the end is so uncomfortable, you have my empathy girl.

Afm this baby is kicking me (i think) way up hogh, like 4 inches above my belly button :shock: at first i thought it mist just be gas moving through :blush: but then i got a braxton hicks contraction and could feel my hard ute that high. I feel him kick super low too...i'm like dang kid how so you get around so much?! I'm laying down so maybe my internal stuff has shifted? Idk.

Oh shae forgot to comment but i'm not seeing anything. hard to say what dpo you'd be though...


----------



## gigglebox

Wooooooaaaaahhhh y'all wtf just happened to b&b?!
My page is all white and functions completely different...woah I was just getting ised to the last "mobile friendly" design.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I just thought the same thibg! I don't like it one bit! 
Must admit, at first I thought it was my phone but I am glad it's not just me


----------



## claireybell

OMG the BnB layout?? is it an upgrade do you reckon? i had it saved on my work PC faves & it wouldnt log in this morning so i had to re-do it from Google & its all white & weird uhhh not liking it, pref the other version! Unless its a weird error thing?


----------



## claireybell

Shae not seeing anything on the test either hun.. your withdrawal bleed will probs happen in next few days when u start your sugar pills, if not you should def re-test :)


----------



## gigglebox

Nope, definitely a very user unfriendly new version. I also noted my type-o in my last post and discovered very quickly there is no "edit" option -.-

If you scroll to the bottom you can pick a display from a scroll down option. The bottom option of the three seems to be the most user friendly but this still sucks by comparison to the old purple version. I also can't find an option to switch back to desktop version.

Testing if emojis are the same: :dohh: :dance:

Oh forget who asked but i most definitely did not make that cake. I think i got it at wegman's.


----------



## DobbyForever

Not digging this new layout


----------



## gigglebox

Me neither and realized signatures are gone :growlmad:


----------



## claireybell

It wasnt me that asked about it but Gigs that cake looked soooooooo gooooood!! 

This new layout BnB - on the PC - dunno what its like on the iphone, theres no user control panel on the left either & my page wont save it from my last chat, so if u miss a few pages u gotta click back! It keeps saying error here n there though so maybe its a weird tech glitch?!


----------



## claireybell

oh if you click on your profile pic at top page right side you can edit & change signature block from there..


----------



## gigglebox

They just launched it so I guess there are going to be lots of bugs to work out. Maybe voice your complaints in the forum test thread area? I already did haha


----------



## gigglebox

Wooooaaah just accidentally flipped my screen on its side and all the signatures show in that view :-k

Me no likey


----------



## claireybell

haha!! i think i will aswell - if it aint broke, dont fix it type thing :haha:


----------



## shaescott

This layout is awful, and it won’t let me go back to desktop mode anymore! I always use desktop mode on my phone. 

My cold finally hit. My tonsil has been swollen since Saturday, and today I woke up all congested with a runny nose.


----------



## Flueky88

I had typed out a long response last night and it went through. It's disappeared today. Grrr.

Gigs I had asked about the cake. May just buy a blizzard cake from dq.


On a positive note I'm officially the educator and should go salary starting next payroll.

Shae hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jezika

Wtf is this format change. Also I cannot see any pics from Shae nor a post from CPP despite both having been referenced.

Gonna go selfish here and say I’m petrified Tilly has a UTI coz she’s had high fever (39.5 temporal) and vomited this morning. Last time she had these things together it was indeed a UTI and she was hospitalized for 5 days, was in IV, needed a spinal tap etc. Even just testing for UTI (catheter) will be horrific if it comes to that :(

Dobs hope your appt goes/went ok today

Shae feel better!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Jez ugh it's just heartbreaking when they're ill! But that sounds like standard flu or virus symptoms, not necessarily worthy of a hospital stay. Fx it's just at its worst now and only gets better from here! 

There has been some muck going around Des' school and I'm highly paranoid it'll infultrate our home at any time *shifty eyes* just standard virus stuff but I hate seeing my kids miserable, and hate my susceptibility to catching their icky while I'm pregnant.

Omg you had to say "dq blizzard" *drool*


----------



## claireybell

Jez Tilly probs has standard Viral stuff from the Nursery.. very common & its horrible when they’re poorly, could always see if you can grab a pee sample & ask a Dr or nurse at your surgery to check it? I used to get Riley to play in the shower & stand up & catch his wee Lol! 

Sorry your feeling grotty & tun down Shae.. dose up & snuggle with a blanket :hugs: 

We’ve all had snotty lurgy colds here Gigs aswell from the school no doubt pfft! I tell everyone no kissing & touching in our house lol! Poor squiggles! 

I bloominwell hate this layout ohhhhh!!!! I cant change to Desktop version either Shae, im not keen on the mobile way! They need to invent a BnB app & that will do me fine


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly the "default" options works best for me! Give it a try!

Ugh cb hope all the ickieness goes away soon!
Shae you too! Ughghhh hate being sick! At least enjoy time curled up in a blanket and possibly with a warm beverage.


----------



## Millhaven

Flueky88 said:


> I had typed out a long response last night and it went through. It's disappeared today. Grrr.

Same here. :(


----------



## Cppeace

This format blows!. I have no favorite threads anymore grrrr!


----------



## Michellebelle

I started my first postpartum period today. Grrr. On the upside, it’s my first day of vacation! Though really.... what is vacation with a baby? I guess it’s nice to step away from the office though. We’re settling into our new house though (moved in last Sat) and are trying to unpack just enough to pack suitcases to head to California.


----------



## kittykat7210

This sucks big time, 39 days in and I’m still bleeding really heavy and painfully with clots I have my probably not (based on the fact they haven’t urgently called me) cancer appointment in 5 days, hopefully they come up with a solution to all this bleeding

Oh yeh and I can’t remember who asked about desktop but if your on an iPhone if you click the share button at the bottom then scroll through the lower options you get the option for request desktop site, it’s better but still not great!


----------



## gigglebox

Cpp yeah the faves are all jacked up! It's showing all my threads as new from months ago.

Mich congratulations on getting into the house! Ahh first pp bleed, yikes. Good luck to ya. Hope it doesn't interfere with vacation. 

Kit wtf that doesn't seem right. Maybe missed tissue? Are you feeling ok otherwise (no fever or anything that would indicate infection)?

This morning I'm seeing signatures in standard view which makes me happy.

Ugh rough night i was up a million times to pee :roll: now up at 6:25 on a Saturday because some a-hole on his motorcycle sped by our house (we have a long strip of straight road so they do that from time to time but not usually this damn early!). No point in trying to sleep more. Think i'm gonna shower and coffee.


----------



## shaescott

Now that the signatures are showing on mobile I’m much less unhappy about it.

Kit I can’t find a share option on the page, but I’m getting used to this new mobile view so it’s okay. I hope your appointment goes well. It’s probably fibroids, not cancer.

Gigs sorry about the crappy sleep :(

Last night my whole face hurt ugh, this morning I’m still very congested, living on cold meds. Going up to visit my grandfather so no huddling in blankets for now, instead I’m sitting in a car with an iced coffee lol


----------



## Cppeace

My temp says I'm over 98 but I wake up feeling freezing the past 3 days. It's in the 70's in here. I shouldn't be freezing. brrrrr


----------



## claireybell

Im on default style now, abit better but i cant find the ‘share’ bit Kitty was referring to at bottom of page to revert to Desktop :-/

Shae have u started spotting? I can see some bits on your ff chart but my phone being annoying & not letting me open it pfft! 

Hope the coffee helps Gigs.. im up twice a night min to pee atm, its a butt pain indeed! 

Sorry your bleeding so heavy still Kit :hugs: i reckon it polyps or fibroids hun.. they should be able to remove those if its the case. On a happier note, anymore news on your house yet? Have u guys moved in yet..? 

Hope your moves going ok Miche & your first period isnt too bad. Fx your cycles get back to normal quickly ready for ttc :) 

I did a 28 wk bump shot earlier.. jeez i look huge lol! I think i was about 35 wks from looking at other bump pics with Nuala in comparison with the size, il upload! Anyone else wanna share a bumpy?? He he


----------



## claireybell

28 wks (well 28+5) it probs doesn’t look that big really but im usually very tiny flat tummy & my uterus tilts backwards pre-pg so that coukd be why i never show enormous Lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I feel drained but no fever or anything, and they said no tissue left just the fibroids (or whatever they are)


----------



## shaescott

CB I’d say you’re pretty big but in a good way, it’s all baby (and internal organs lol). I hope to show a lot when I have kids, I wanna have an obvious bump ASAP and spend as much time styling my bump as I can lol. Maybe I’m crazy though. A lot of women hate it cuz they feel fat or like a whale, but I think as long as it’s my bump and not my thighs ballooning, I’m good. 
Oh, and I haven’t started spotting yet (well, I saw a tiiiiny smear of blood Friday night but that’s a bit early for it considering the first sugar pill was an hour before I saw that, it wouldn’t be from that) but last time I started late Saturday night so unless it’s not here tomorrow afternoon I won’t worry. I’ve been feeling better (except for my cold and being exhausted), and I had night sweats from progesterone dropping when I napped today, I had to change my clothes cuz they were damp. My progesterone will drop either way because I stopped taking the pills containing it, but I think it’s still a good sign that I’m not pregnant. 

Kit I’m glad you don’t have a fever, but I’m sorry you feel so drained.


----------



## shaescott

CB I just checked the FF app and they’re down for maintenance. I’ll check the link when the app is back up. 

Can someone tell me what page we’re on? BnB changed the number of posts per page and I was seeing like 20 and it was way too much and we were only on like page 2000, so I changed it to 10 a page and now it says I’m on page 4014.


----------



## Cppeace

2007 is what I see for page


----------



## shaescott

CP hm I could’ve sworn we were in the 3000s or something. Looks like it changed everyone to 20 a page, so unless someone remembers what page we were on, idk.

Update: I’ve begun spotting, aka not pregnant. Always somewhat disappointing, but logically relieving. I’ve been a bit broody/baby crazy lately, unfortunately.

ETA: looks like FF is back up.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, makes perfect sense, reliwr and dissapointment. Probably doesn't help hanging out on a TTC forum ;)

I do not like this new lay out

Gotta go again, trying to catch my hens. Rehoming them tomorrow :( it's almost dark and the plan is to just grab them off the roost.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Guess who's back. Back again. Pretty's back. Tell a friend. lol

Started taking opks at CD14, but they've all been negative. And I think they've been getting fainter. I guess it's possible I didn't O this month, but there's also a chance my urine wasn't strong enough or I O'd early. DTD on CD10 and 16. Guess I'll have to wait and see. Not really holding out much hope for this month though. Anyway, I'll read back on posts tomorrow; it's 2am here and I'm tired af.


----------



## JLM73

:growlmad: on the new layout...
And last i saved we were around 3008 pages,but i was way behind....hope they didn't take out some old posts for those wanting to start reading this thread or if we want to search back...
nuttin goin on here other than hanging with X on his3days off...and eating out waaaay too much....and junk at that lol
Saw Predator and the Nun art the movies,predator rocked,we both dozed off in the Nun lol.

Fairly positive i O'd cd 14, given aches, open cervix, watery fluid etc, but temps are underwhelming. Def thinking progesterone is decreasing grrrr.
Had to override FF to make crosshairs....i hate blue ones..
Off to get lil boy for visit time!


----------



## claireybell

I see page 2007 aswell, im glad your happy Shae that your test was Neg, if they were pg symptoms you were experiencing id of thought you would of had some kind of line on the test.

Kit are you allowed to take some ‘Floradix’ Iron & B vits liquid to boast your iron & energy levels hun? Its probs related to your bleeding your feeling quite drained maybe :-/

I love to show my bump off with a clingy clothing as poss lol i think there’s something quite smug about walking around with a baby bump & being all ‘look at my bump’ ha ha


----------



## Flueky88

Regarding pages on old layout I believe we had recently hit 4000. I changed mine from 20 to 10 per page as it was before. I think the only posts lost were the ones created around the update. I'm getting used to it but it's growing on me.

Gigs hope you got more sleep today. Someone was up at 630 and ready for milk. Ugh.... there goes a morning of "sleeping in".

Shae all sounds promising that you aren't pregnant. Hope you are feeling better today.

Cp hope it's a good sign for you.

Pretty lol love the eminem reference. As far as opks mine would often go from barely a test line to bam positive. I know some people had progression but I had no rhyme or reason. It's actually why I started only using them if I had ewcm or was right before my usual O. I would stress over my line and delay O.

Michelle congrats on new home and hope your first pp AF isn't terrible. It still was way better than lochia pp.

Kitty it sounds non cancerous as I'm sure they'd have called to book you in sooner. Maybe fibroids causing all the bleeding. In any case :hugs: I'm sorry you are having to go through this.

Did you mention about your dishwasher being in the wrong place??

CB all bump and it's cute. I have a weird bump shape. I think it's from my usual belly fat. I get a dip at my belly button :haha: I've definitely popped. After supper last night I looked huge.

That's about all I got in responses.

AFM worked yesterday. Not too bad a day. DH and I went out to dinner as a early anniversary meal. Married 4 years on the 4th. Food was good and just had a nice evening with him.

V is napping so I think I'll do the same ;)

Here's a 17 week bump pic. I was extra huge from dinner :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks it’s still obviously a baby bump, and a very cute bump at that. 

CB I totally agree about the clingy clothes, I totally wanna wear form fitting clothes to show off my future bump. 

PL sorry about the hens

J hm yeah unfortunately due to your age it’s possible that your hormone levels are decreasing. 

Pretty maybe you peaked on CD13? Or maybe you geared up and didn’t O? Without temps there’s no knowing, temps are generally more reliable than OPKs.


----------



## Cppeace

I started breaking out a few hours ago. I rarely ever get any pimples and when I do they are singles usually on my lower chin or cheekbone. I have 3 popping out right under my lower lip. 
I checked ff to double check my memory yeah I've marked breaking out 3 times in 2 years and one was before ovulation and the other two were 5 and 6 dpo. So, an oddity for me for sure.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you :)

Cppeace hmmm FX for you!! Temps still nice and high.


----------



## gigglebox

Morning ladies! I'm run ragged from this weekend. I tried to post last night but fell asleep with the phone in my hand. Today is my ultrasound...I had a dream about it last night. The dr pulled the baby out ofvmy hoohaa to determine sex then put him back to keep growing :haha: I believe i had a similar dream when i was pregnant last time where checking baby outside the uterus was standard practice lol.

Fluek you look lovely! Where did y'all have dinner?

Shae and cb i'm with y'all, i like to show off the bump but ONLY after I am definitely past the "fat or pregnant?" Stage. I definitely feel like I look super pregnant now. I was telling family over the weekend I'll be super surprised if this baby isn't measuring ahead by a minimum of 5 days. 

J hope you're feeling better. Regarding the baby I know you wanted to give ds a sibling but at this point is it worth it considering the age gap? Or do you have other reasons for wanting a baby? Sorry if that is an intrusive question.

Cpp here's to hoping the "spots" are a good sign!!! 

So in pregnant inlaw news...my SIL who has been trying since January still isn't pregnant as far as we know :( they'll be here for Thanksgiving so i'm hoping they're just waiting to share the news with us all at once.

Also my SIL thag lives close and is due shortly after me is having another boy! So for our families, this will be the 8th grandson. No little ladies yet! So much for my dream of a daughter or close neice :/


----------



## shaescott

CP fx’d!

Gigs odd dream!

I feel like shit today. AF has begun in full blast, I’m coughing up mucus, I have a test in 15 minutes, I have service hours 4-7, I have homework due at midnight, and I just want to go to bed.


----------



## gigglebox

Yuck shae i hope you feel better or at least can get out of some obligations :(

Scan went really well! Baby is definitely a boy, no questions about it now. I can finally lay my hopes for a girl to rest and get excited about my little boy brood. Anyway I am relieved he is perfectly healthy so far. So now we just have to figure out a middle name for this guy! 

Here are some pics, a bump shot and his profile pic both from today :) pardon my disheveled appearance.

And FYI photo uploading on this new layout is a dream, omg love it!


----------



## shaescott

I’ve burped more in the past 2 days than I have in the past 2 years (I almost never burp normally). Wtf. Exam went well, I think. I’m gonna take a nap before my service hours, I’ll try to be up and ready at 3:30, since it starts at 4. 

Have I mentioned I’m crocheting a temperature blanket? It’s going pretty well. I’m using 2017 temps, which are admittedly a bit underwhelming, it wasn’t a very hot summer last year. 2016 was very hot, and this year had a decent number of hot days too. In 2017 there were only like 4-5 days that hit 90 degrees here. I didn’t realize this until after picking 2017 and starting the blanket. I just picked it because this year isn’t over yet and so I used last years temps. I’m 43 rows/days in, and it’s kinda wide so I’m going through yarn pretty fast. I didn’t want it to be a skinny or wimpy blanket, I wanted it to fully cover a person. I’m not exactly a crocheting expert, I legit only know how to single stitch, so that’s what I’m using.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs beautiful bump pic and scan pic! He’s super cute! Glad you know for certain now re: gender.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thank you! We went to Fatz. Calabash chicken and shrimp!!:mrgreen:

Well I hope they are just waiting until Thanksgiving to announce. Ttc can be so frustrating.

Ah well maybe there will be a pink bundle eventually. FIL snd stepMIL figured V would be a boy because they had 2 grandsons. 

Also your dream is hillarious. That would be so freaky and painful if that's what happened!!

Well what a a cute boy and bump you have!! Oh and agreed photo upload is much easier!! It's something I have enjoyed from the update.


Shae feel better soon. I hope you're able to complete everything. Or maybe get sn extension on work due??

You will have to share a pic sometime. I don't do any sewing or similar activities. Home ec in middle school scarred me :haha:


AFM surveyor here today at work and should finish Wednesday or early Thursday. Ugh, just hiding in my office which is in the back of the building thankfully. I've heard she's nice but I get nervous with these kinds of things.


----------



## claireybell

Awww cute Bump & gawjus scan piccy of yoir cooking baby Blue Gigs :) Glad Gender has def been confirmed, i know its been bugging u slightly Lol!

Ah Flueks your bump is def a preggo bump & not a fatty one :hugs:

Ooh Cpeace fx its a random early pg symptom for you :)

Shae i hope your test went well today or is going well, sorry your bogged under with Cold lurgy & af arrival, im sure both will pass quickly in a few days time.

I love how easy the pic uploads are on here now though.. silver linings n all ;)

Afm, been in agony today with low back pain & trapped nerves, i even drove the car for this afternoons school run, (i never do that) the school is literally 10 mins walk from our house, i just couldnt walk :(


----------



## claireybell

Flueks how long until your scan?


----------



## Flueky88

CB I'm sorry you are hurting so bad today. Think some stretches or a maternity belt might help? Hope it's a better tomorrow.

Scan is 2 weeks from today :) :)


----------



## Jezika

Wow I just Googled temperature blanket. Who on earth thought of that?! It’s cool though. Send a WIP (work in progress) pic, Shae!

CB sorry about your back. Did you have it this bad before? Hope it’s just a temporary thing.

Gigs cute scan pic indeed, and bump too! So you guys didn’t settle on Myles David? And 8 boys, wow? So there really are zero girls in the fam?! That’s fascinating.

Flueks so you find out gender in two weeks then, right? How exciting! You’re leaning boy, from What I remember? Did you ever end up sharing any 12-week pics where we guessed? My memory sucks. Oh and cute bump! Can’t believe you guys don’t really have that long to go!

CP when would you test? Fingers crossed the spots are a sign of preg hormones.


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly i like the idea of David more than the name itself. In case y'all haven't noticed I am not a fan of traditional names :haha: 

Cb uuuugh so sorry about the back pain! It is so debilitating!

Jez, yes, between my husband's family and mine and with all our kids there are: 7 total siblings between and including us, and me and hubs' sister are the only two girls. Then, so far, all of those with kids have boys, a total of 6 boy cousins with these two on the way. So over the two latest generations that will make 13 boys and 2 girls.

It also occurred to me that while i hope my brother has a girl for selfish reasons, my maiden name will die with him if he has only girls. Weird to think about. But i think his wife wants a lot of kids as she comes from a large family so we'll see...

Also I realized it's not at all shocking that i have all boys if you take the timing of sex into account and if you subscribe to the theory that boys are conceived closer to ovulation whereas girls are a few days out. If you recall, i get bad ov pains so i know when to time sex to conceive, and this time i only "dtd" when the pain hit (that was o-1 and o). It doesn't help that my libido goes through the roof at the same time. 

It is way past my bedtime. Sorry for rambling!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fascinating on all the biys, wow!

I read everything but can't recall anything.. so .. sorry!

Afm, rlp is serious this pregnancy, don't remember having this much or any of it with L! Very glad though that the mw brought it up at the last appointment and gave me a few tips on how to deal with it and ease the pain.
Theb, today L and I and our dog tagged along on a big weekly dog walk my parents do with friends. Bear the end I had a shooting pain right at the hair line where the leg meets the hip. It's fine when sitting, but any motiio that involves any kind of leg raising (such as putting on a shoe or walking up an incline) hurt like he!!. I have done this " injury" before but I cant point at the exact wrong motion my leg would have done during a slow walk. It's never stuck around like this either.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - I've heard that about temps, but I've also heard of women being unable to temp cuz they woke up in bed, completely uncovered. So, I dunno.

Gigs and Flueky - Your bumps look great. And congrats on your boy, Gigs.

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

So, I took an opk at CD19 that was pretty faint, but the one at CD20 was noticeably darker. Below is what I got today at CD21. This was well after 5 mins though. Does this look borderline positive? Tried to DTD tonight, but BD passed out early. Gonna test again tomorrow and see if I can get some sexy times started. lol


----------



## claireybell

Pretty, will your man not wake up with sauciness lol! That pic looks pretty positive to me, did you get in any jiggy on any days previous? 

Shae, are u still temp tracking then even though your on the combi pill? 

Sorry about the rlp Pacific, i get it randomly & it bloomin well hurts :( 

Gigs, if your maiden name sounds like a ‘name’ that you could use as a name, i.e Matthews, James etc.. could always consider an extra middle name so to carry the name on as such? My sister did this with ours as our Dad had all girls, im not married yet & i have my Dads first name Thomas as one of the middle names :) SO’s cousin had generation after generation on their side of Boys & then him & his wife were very strict with there juggy sesh’s when ttc & they had a Girl second time around, first girl in like loadsa years! But took them a good 6-12 months before she was pg. 

Flueks yay not long until your scan hun eeeep!!! Were u team yellow with V? I cant remember.. im guessing you’ll be finding out the sex? 

Feeling abit better today, managed to walk school run but achey still, didnt have this much pain with the prev 2 pgs either! I also cancelled meeting my friend today aswell as ive had 2 lots of Diarrhoea this morning uhhh! Joys! Just thinking, i have like 9/10 wks left ahhhhh!!! Need to start buying things & clearing put my wardrobe to make room for baby clothes again Lol


----------



## JLM73

Quick pop in...
Did they get rid off the THANKS button??
I've been working at the local rex ctr when Xhub isn't here and we aren't at movies,eating out,buying junk food,Netflix and eating lol...see a pattern?
So much for his new fasting diet,which is like low carb,one meal a day with a few healthy snacks lol
It did however work as he did the first time in10+years has not had too take insulin daily and he's lost weight as well
Afm I'm sure i gained5pounds just over weekend:rofl:
Good times..

*Gigs *I've always wanted alot off kids,just didn't happen
Not just a sib plan thing.as for age gap,that's something I've never let bother me
Both my parents have A LOT of sibs so naturally safe gaps get huge.
My oldest and youngest sons are already18years apart,and honestly get along fine lol,we are all gamers,even the7yr old,and he's super smart,so it's funny tho watch him talk gaming and tech with his much older bro like it's normal hehe.
DS will be 8 in 10 days,so that's not an age gap really imo...my friend growing up had late teen sibs when we were about10.
DS often asks for a sib, he's a great kiddo,and lives playing with babies and toddlers. They fascinate him lol. He's amused they can do little things,as if they are pets lol.
Off to fight my video editor grrr


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - I was touching his junk and at times it seemed like he was getting into it, but then he just started snoring. I gave up and tried again a little while later, but he didn't wake up. It kinda looks positive to me too, but I should have O'd a few days ago. I'll test again after work. And we DTD on CD 10 and 16, going into 17.


----------



## claireybell

Lol sounds just like my SO :haha: When we first got together (ultimately he was quite drunk this one night) we were having sex & i suddenly felt it ‘go down’ should i say.. it was quite dark & then i heard snoring Lol! The next day he was like ‘did we have sex last night??’ Pahahaa well we ‘attempted’ it ha! 

You still had a couple of days of good timed jiggy though esp if you did ovulate earlier :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi ladies!! Popping in again as it’s testing time! 7-8dpo today so decided to use my last wondfo.

Congrats on confirming gender gigs! I really hope we get a boy at some point but would also love poppy to have a sister close in age. 

Not sure how I feel about this new lay out but it was way easier to share a photo!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb we call that "whisky dick" :rofl: also i hate my maiden name, I don't have a very strong relationship with my dad either so whatevs. I'm not worried about it and don't feel obligated to carry on the name.

How are you feeling today? That pain sounds terrible :( 

Fluek the rlp is brutal. You said you had tips to ease the pain??? Do share! I've been getting the calf cramps (every dang pregnancy) and can stop them in their tracks flexing my feet but haven't figured out how to stop the rlp.

Ahh ok J. So is exhubs your current "donor" as it were?

Future I feel like I see the faintest of faint lines. Fx it gets darker!


----------



## Cppeace

So, I don't know which temp to believe today. They are both after about equal amounts of sleep. I had a weird night last night lol So, I was exhausted and wanted to go to bed around midnight, but my guys days off he stays up late and generally doesn't get up till around 1am or so. He woke this time around 1:30. By then the sleepy feeling had passed and I ended chatting with him until around 3:10 am at which point he decided he was feeling frisky so we had some bedroom fun lol. So I ended up going to sleep around like 3:40ish. I had vivid dreams that woke me about an hour later. I saw what time it was and went back to sleep. I then slept until around 7am at which point I'd had a vivid dream my guy woke me like normal (He tends to come in between 9 and 10 am depending on when I went to bed to wake me up). I didn't think to check the clock, took my temp, got up went to the bathroom, peed before remembering I was planning on testing, wiped, saw a small amount of pink of the paper, shrugged it off as possibly being from sex the night before and headed out the living room, figuring I would just nap on the sofa near him because I was still groggy. He was like "What the heck you doing up?" and I sleepily answered "You woke me, right" and he laughed and was like "no, I was trying to let you sleep it since I kept you up"I found out what time it was and went back to bed to fall asleep uncovered. He then woke me at 10am at which point I took my temp again.
So, at 7am , having been covered, but it being a cooler part of the morn my temp was 98.48. At 10am having been uncovered since 7ish I woke to 97.56 so I don't know which to believe. Uncovered my temp is always lower but that almost a whole degree difference. grrr

I did end up taking a test when I needed to pee again around noonish, but, even though it looked like a pink line was starting before the test completed, it disappeared and was negative after it was fully done. Blah lol

Then BnB was down for me until about 45 minutes ago.
Wow what a night lol
I took a few pics of the test if you guys want me to post.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez yes I'm leaning boy but could certainly be wrong. No 12 week ultrasound. They are not routinely done and I decided it was best to put money for my injections instead of elective ultrasounds. I'll list my old wives tale results before I reveal. Maybe the day before so ppl can guess.

Gigs I can understand feeling a bit sad with a family name dying. Ours went when my bro died. All my uncles had girls. It used to bother me more but I'm at peace with it. It wasn't an easy name to say or spell.

Pacific sorry for awful rlp. Hope it eases. Mine is worse this time too.

Pretty thank you and opk looks positive to me. Hope he can BD tonight. He was worn out to want sleep over sex.

CB definitely finding out. I'm your textbook type A planner personality. I asked the dr after delivery what would be different with my next pregnancy due to preterm labor. Who the crap asks that?! Mee!!! Also, I don't care for much gender neutral stuff. Certain equipment is fine but I like girls in girly things. So yes wasn't team yellow last time, but I things it's lovely for those that wait. What a surprise!

Oh and glad you are feeling better :)

J they replaced thanks with like button.

Future I feel like I'm seeing something super faint. FX!!!

ETA. Cppeace post it ;)


----------



## Cppeace

Here are two pics


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace it's a bit grainy but something is catching my eye on the top one. FX it's start of bfp.


----------



## FutureMrs

Something also catches my eye CPP!


----------



## Cppeace

I tried to shrink it but not sure if that cleared it any


----------



## Flueky88

I see it. OMG!!! Hope this is it for you!! Can't wait for your next one :)


----------



## claireybell

Future i can totally see a pink haze on that wondfo.. looks like beginning of something eee!!! Get a Frer in for tomorrow hehe

CPeace i can also see something quite faint on your test aswell hun. :) With this pg my lines were so faint but there & as they dried you could hardly see anything.. next lot of trsting there was def something there! 

Fx ladies :hugs: 

Gigs, fair do’s on the Fathers family name, id be the same tbh. Pains alot less now but my hips are hurting from school run now, think this is how its gonna be now until baby boy arrives, how are u feeling with your growing blue bumpy? I struggle at night time with getting comfy & everytime im rolling over, im grunting lol! SO said its like being in bed with thst Tennis player Boris Becker HAHAA! 

Flueks, SO likes to be organised so finding out baby’s sex is a must on his list, if he ever wanted to stay team yellow id be ok with that aswell but hey ho. Aww so excited for u to find out hehe!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs - Whisky Dick HAHAHAAA!!! This just floored me :haha:


----------



## claireybell

I need to see more tests Lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - He's always worn out. lol 

So, took another opk last yesterday and it was positive af. And we were able to DTD. So, I guess I need to start my TWW again. 1dpo today.


----------



## Cppeace

last night I slept pretty well only remember waking once for a few minutes. So, today's temp should accurate. Today's test I didn't really see anything but sometimes it's like a slight shadow wants to pop out. Nothing pink or definite for sure. 

Anywho including pics for the addicts.


----------



## FutureMrs

Cpp still something catching my eye!!


----------



## Breeaa

Woah! What happened to the layout? Very strange. 

Just wanted to update you ladies that our new guy arrived on Monday evening, a week early! Labor was hard this time. I was so relieved when it was over. Recovery has been a little harder this time. I tore a bit and the cramping is brutal. We’re all in awe.


----------



## gigglebox

I see something faint but I am soooo skeptical with FRER after my recent experiences. That said mine started out like that this pregnancy...eee fx!!!

Fluek I can't wait for your scan ahhhhh!!!

Hey if I'm getting a scan at 28 weeks will that be a good time to do the 3d setting to see his face well? Or too early?


----------



## gigglebox

Awww congratulations Bre!!! Labor details and pics when you're able :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty lol DH is always tired anymore but he's pretty much always up for that :rofl:

Yay for 1dpo.

Cppeace something is still catching my eye! FX it's not frer evil indent!


----------



## Flueky88

Brea congrats!!!

Gigs I'm starting to get really excited too!! I feel like there is a bit of a lull of excitement/feelig like it's real during early 2nd tri. 

28 weeks should be fine. I'm going at 26 only because V didn't cooperate at 28 weeks+ I just think she was Sheldon from big bang theory. She loved her spot and that was her face buried in my left hip. We had scan at 26 weeks and us tech told us to book our last scan soon as she was big and low. I don't think I'm "typical" though.


----------



## Cppeace

congrats Bre!


----------



## claireybell

Awww Congratulations Breea :hugs: pics & labour details when your ready pleeease hehe i bet hes beautiful though <3

3/4d scans they recommend for clear facial views anything from 28-32 wks is best but i think 26 wks will be just a clear :) I need to book mine lol!

Yay for positive opk & jiggy Pretty, happy 1dpo hehe let the impatient-ness of tww begin Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace your chart is looking very promising with a whole new level of higher temps. Thought I'd share my bfp chart with you


----------



## Cppeace

thanks! Yeah If I have one more over 98.2 it will be marked as triphasic but I've had that before with no luck so here's hoping.


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Bree!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

AFM maybe a faint line on today’s FRER but nothing I could photograph so likely nothing. I feel a bit nauseous and I’m turned off by the glass of red wine im consuming which never happens lol but I’m also exhausted so that could be it. I can’t say why exactly because our timing was great this month but I don’t feel positive about this month for some reason. Also starting to get a bit frustrated by TTC as I’m standing in a wedding next August in Alberta ( I live in Nova Scotia) so say a 6-8 hour plane ride. I feel like I can’t try for the next couple months because of this. But do I put off family planning for that? So torn because it’s not happening as quickly as I’d hoped anyway.

Edit to say I’m sorry for bitching I know we have many LTTTCers in here and I’m definitely not trying to be insensitive to that!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - He talks a lot about DTD and stuff like that, but he usually doesn't follow through. He obviously enjoys it, but he's also down to just have me rub his back til he falls asleep. lol

Bree - Congrats!

CB - On one hand, I think it'll be kinda easy to just forget about the TWW cuz I don't think this is my cycle and I'd be ok with that since I'd like it if my kids' BDays are at least a month apart. But I also just wanna know one way or another. lol


----------



## Cppeace

Eh it's ok Future. We all have our own complaints. I never take complaints personal and I've been trying 3 years now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry been busy

Bree huge congrats!

Peace I see a faint line on the top test of your most recent batch and I see it when inverted as well

Future i’m In the boat of selfish so my vote is you ttc and if it works out you can’t go then I’m sure she’d get it. I know you made a commitment but maybe just let them know hey i’m on the dl ttc so have a plan b? But even then idk I wouldn’t expect someone to put of a baby for my wedding. Vacation yes baby no lol but it also hinges on how much you want to be there as well. You can always face time in or live stream ;). Only half kidding I have friends who do stuff like that

Everybody else that’s all I processed atm gyn gave no answers or solutions to my missing period or fluid in my uterus. Though it turns out my last depo was six months so they don’t want to care until I hit 8/9 months because they have isolated my problem is low estrogen leading to failure to ovulate and I guess that’s What depo does do whatever


----------



## DobbyForever

Also totally get whiskey dick. Been annoyed many a night by it lol


----------



## shaescott

Congrats Breeaa!

Today was all over the place. I didn’t go to morning classes because I woke up feeling terrible. I felt like I was getting better but then I went to clinical for 8 hours on Tuesday and when I got back I felt like hell and slept over 12 hours into this morning and still felt like hell. I used my morning to prep for skills lab at 1 pm. That prep was me on my laptop lying in bed. It’s nearly 2:45 am so I gotta go to bed but I napped after dinner so I’m less tired than I should be (still tired though).

For those who asked for a pic of my temperature blanket progress, I don’t have any recent pics but when I get the chance I’ll take one to post. 

I have microbiology lab at 1 pm tomorrow (technically today) so I gotta sleep now so I have time to study for the quiz and eat lunch before the lab. Wish me luck lol


----------



## pacificlove

Brea, congratulations on the addition! Details when you have time!?

Future: don't pause your family planning. We didn't either and now our LO will be around 4 months old when we will be invited to a wedding on the east coast of the US (coming from the West coast of Canada). 
Our trip to Toronto and Ottawa has been delayed as well so we are now going just before Christmas and baby is due middle of February... Cutting it close, but mw should still sign off on travel.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, east coast is my neck of the woods ;) what state???

Regarding babies and flying, people do it all the time. Actually I imagine it's easier to travel with a young one because they don't need to be entertained or run up and down the isles yet haha. Alternatively if you aren't EBF could you just have a short trip out there alone to attend? I did this for my brother's wedding on the opposite coast, flew in friday night, wedding Saturday, went home Sunday morning.


----------



## FutureMrs

We actually did travel a lot when Poppy was a new born but to not be heavily pregnant or in labor I would basically need to pause until after December I think? Tested this morning.. still looks negative I’m about 9-10 DPO and I really don’t want to spend anymore money on tests but I know I won’t be able to resist lol. 

Cpp looking forward to your tests today!!

Thank you for the encouraging words about her wedding & family planning everyone :)


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs: most airlines will let you travel until "fairly late". So check your preferred airline. (Since there really only are 2 in Canada haha). According to that I am still ok in December! Although I do think sitting up straight for ours may not be that comfortable to me. 

Gigs: I keep wanting to say boston but that is wrong.... And Baltimore is the correct answer. (If I ever tell you Boston you know I am wrong!) I keep having to ask DH! Dang baby brain, I swear this time it's so much worse.


----------



## FutureMrs

Well because I obviously like to torture myself I bought two cheaper tests (which I just shouldn’t do because I don’t have the willpower when they are in the house) lol


----------



## Cppeace

Future I definitely see something light on the blue tests for sure. 
I decided not to test today since I only have 2 tests left. As long as temp stays up I will test tomorrow though. My chart has been declared possibly triphasic by ff by the way.


----------



## Cppeace

This one even shows up slightly on invert.


----------



## claireybell

Looking forward to seeing your next tests Cpeace & Future! Future theres definate light lines on the blues aswell :) Cpeace your chart is looking fab btw! 

Ive never flown with any of my kids, its been yrs since I been on a proper holiday, cant wait for another!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you for the tweak CPP!!! I’m really hoping if there’s something there it’s noticeable tomorrow!


----------



## gigglebox

Fx all y'alls tests get darker! Future I don't see anything on the frer but I definitely do on the blue dye. 

Cpp good luck tomorrow! Were your charts triphasic when you got the positive tests before?

Pl that's actually not crazy far from me, only about 3.5 hours. Are you taking Logan? There is a really nice aquarium there he would like. It's actually were hubby and I had our first official date! I lived much closer back then haha. Look up Baltimore Aquarium. Last bit of advice is to stay out of the surrounding neighborhoods...they can be a bit sketchy. If you want any advice on must see places let me know and I'll ask my brother. He lived there for a little bit.

Afm spent time with a friend and her kiddos today and I felt like we just kept the kids from destroying the house the whole time. She has a 5 month old too and the reality of 2 under 2 hit me and freaked me out a bit...Lev is such a handful! I'm really worried about how I am going to mentally and physically handle the kids. That said I know Lev will be older, I will not be pregnant, and I'll have help from my mom and MIL...although since SIL is due so soon after me I'm not sure how much help MIL will be able to give split between us.

Blahhh infant stage is so rough. I just hope this baby is a little more mellow, or at least sleeps a little better, than Levin!


----------



## Cppeace

Well, This was my Chemical chart once and the only one that was official triphasic on my charts. A couple others were almost triphasic but the 3rd rise was before 7dpo which means not technically triphasic. I had two iffy shadows so marked it as chemical which is wht the notes on 14 and 15 dpo say.


----------



## Cppeace

I know you're not a big charter, Gigs. Triphasic charts have a 179% greater chance of being on a pregnant that not pregnant chart. I believe it's found on around 12% of pregnant charts and around 4.5% of not pregnant charts. So is a positive sign but in no way a guarantee.


----------



## shaescott

SELFISH POST

Currently up at 3:30 am when I have sim Lab at 11:30 am agh. I’m stressing over my most recent skills lab. 

Anyone with nursing experience, please help. Calling Flueks?

We practiced taking vitals in skills lab on Wednesday. Most of this went fine for me. We practiced on our partner. All was going well, it’s not hard to take a temperature or put a pulse ox on a finger, and she had a nice strong radial pulse. But then it came time to take her blood pressure. She warned me in advance that it would probably be low. Okay, that’s fine. But I could barely hear a thing when I tried to take her BP. I had the instructor use the teaching stethoscope to try to help me out, because I legit couldn’t get a reading. With the teaching stethoscope, I heard a total of 3 beats, one at 86, one at 60 or so, and one at 40. Wtf. So I told the instructor my best guess would be 86/40, and she said she got 88/46, so I wasn’t super far off, but I should definitely have heard more than 3 beats total, especially considering I was lowering the pressure about 2-3 mm Hg per second. Her HR was 58 and regular at her radial artery when I checked before taking her BP, so although it’s on the lower side, I still should’ve heard a regular beat, and I didn’t. The beats I did hear didn’t even sound like proper beats. My partner had no problem telling me my BP was about 110/70, though she said her second time taking it (I went from lying down to sitting up) she couldn’t hear well because people in the room were a bit loud but she was guessing it was about the same. I don’t exactly have a cheap stethoscope, I have a Littmann Classic III, so that’s not the problem, and besides, we were using the Littmann teaching stethoscope when I only heard 3 pseudo beats. When she tapped on the diaphragm to make sure it was set to the right side I nearly went deaf, so you’d think it wouldn’t be my hearing. I wanna know what exactly the instructor was hearing so I can know how badly I’m not hearing it. Anyway, I’m super stressed out that I couldn’t hear the blood pressure, and midterm practicums are in 2 weeks agh! I’m gonna go to open labs when I get the chance to try to work on it. But agh I’m freaking out.


----------



## Flueky88

Quick pop in for Shae. Honestly, it takes practice. Some peoples are difficult to hear and others are like a drum beating. Practice, practice, practice is what helps. A quiet environment helps as well for sure. Also was the cuff deflating maybe too fast??


----------



## gigglebox

Nothing to add to the bp conversation...

Cpp thanks for the info. Yeah since I have the ov pains to confirm it I never bothered doing the charting thing. The pain is a blessing when ttc but a total curse every other month XD

In random other news I have a disc golf tournament tomorrow, likely the last one for awhile. I'm not sure I'll make it through...the course is basically like hiking. Very hilly. We'll see...I at least want to try. But I don't think I have a chance at winning...7 ladies in my division including the really good player that I complained about before.


----------



## claireybell

Ye never know Gigs, you may kick ass girl ;) Just take it easy with all the hiking..

Not much to add atm either really except i just devoured a huge pot of fresh Cauliflour cheese .. no doubt il be chuffing like a train in an hour or so LOL (my poor work colleagues :haha:)


----------



## FutureMrs

Shae it does take time to get the hang of it - one tip (can’t remember the name of the part with the numbers on it) but it will often start to bounce with the systolic and stop when the diastolic ends and can give you an indicator as well. It’ll come with practice! 

Here’s this AMs test


----------



## gigglebox

Mmmmmm cauliflower and cheeesssee...

Future not seeing it now :( damn blue dyes!


----------



## Cppeace

Well ladies slept rough so no temp. Not seeing anything on test though. Likely not testing tomorrow since only 1 test left.


----------



## FutureMrs

Hmmm cpp the picture is a bit grainy so it’s hard to tell!


----------



## FutureMrs

I took a frer and I swear I see something!


----------



## gigglebox

Dang it i'm outside at a play area with the kids and can't see anything properly! Too bright! I will investigate when I get home and give my judgement :haha:

To bitch for a sec, MIL helped me out by picking up ds1 from school yesterday. She got him at 3, hubs picked him up around 7. In 4 hours, he ate 3 pieces of pizza, a chocolate chocolate cupcake, a "large cup" of chocolate ice cream, and a bunch of gummy candy. Wtf???!!! You can't do that to a kid! He was actibg all out of sorts this morning and i'm betting it's from copious amounts of crap food yesterday.


----------



## Cppeace

Sorry not seeing anything on either, Future.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks thanks, it wasn’t going down too fast, I went really slow, so that wasn’t it. I guess I just need more practice, like you said. 

Future they specifically told us not to use that as an indicator, they said it’s inaccurate, so idk :shrug: I guess if I can’t hear a pressure I’d use that though. 
I don’t see anything on the tests, but I’m not looking very closely cuz my head hurts.


----------



## gigglebox

Future i see something on yours for sure...hope it gets darker!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks Gigs :) 

For sure shae it’s definitey not accurate but gives you a bit of starting point even about where you should be listening. My background is ICU with very low pressures I would definitely use that as a starting point. However I’m in pharmaceuticals now and way out of touch lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Good morning ladies! Today’s test


----------



## FutureMrs

FutureMrs said:


> Good morning ladies! Today’s test


----------



## FutureMrs

And another one!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Future is that a light pink line??? Have u took it out the cading to investigate???


----------



## claireybell

Casing not cading


----------



## claireybell

That looks very pink to me.. :) how many dpo are u roughly?


----------



## FutureMrs

Looks pink IRL! I haven’t taken it out no maybe I should though! Lol about 11 DPO AF Due Tuesday!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh do it do it ha ha! Im terrible for breaking out the casing, if its def pink it’ll be very clear on the non-shiney underside of the strip.. :)


----------



## claireybell

I know im pg atm but i miss poas haha!


----------



## Flueky88

Cppeace I can't tell if something is there or not.

Future I feel like I see it and if it's pink IRL then a very good sign!!! FX for you.

Gigs good luck at the tournament today!!!!

Oh and I'd have been mad too about all that junk he ate. I'm not opposed to eating some junk food but that's a lot especially for a young child.

CB lol I miss POAS too! :rofl: 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I woke up from sirens overnight and then hearing a helicoptor. When DH left he said there was like 10 to 12 vehicles with flashing lights to the field/road just left of our driveway. He left at 640. When I got back home around 9 the fire truck and 2 tow trucks still there. It looked like one vehicles roof was crushed. So I'm assuming someone was airlifted to the trauma center. Hope everyone will be okay.

Bought decorations for our reveal and some odds and ends at Walmart. Victoria had fun and loves looking at Halloween decorations. She's been waking at like 6 all week. Poor thing cut another molar. Hoping I get to sleep in til 7 tomorrow.


----------



## FutureMrs

Okay CB For you! Lol here’s outside of the case


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh gosh Flu that sounds horrific I hope they will be okay.


----------



## claireybell

V is so good sleeping in until 7 Flueks.. Nualas standard wake up time is between 5/6am every morning! Haha glad im not the only one who misses poas lol! Hope V is ok with her new cut tooth bless her..

SO’s mum went out & took it upon herself to buy the kids Halloween outfits without asking first .. pis**d me off abit if im honest as to me thats something us parents would do! She messaged me saying i buyed the kids outfits pffft! Im not really into Halloween stuff tbh but they’ll dress up in the house & thats it, shes being pushy & insisting on taking them trick or treating, ffs woman no ye place & back off!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Future thats totally pink ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Do u have anymore to pee on tomorrow?? I think its the beginning of a bfp eeeeep!!!


----------



## claireybell

Or it looks pink haha! Is it pink underneath? Sounds so dodgy if people didn’t know we were discussing pg tests ha ha


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh god CB that’s waaaay to early. Poppy stays up a bit late (goes to bed at 8) but sleeps until 730-8 thank god.

I also HAAAATEE Halloween lol I guess I’d better learn to like it with kiddos but that would annoy me too. What’s everyone’s kiddos being?

I have a digital and one of the rapid FRERS which I think you aren’t supposed to use until the day of your period? I will probably go by a frer or a two pack lol. TTC is making me poor


----------



## FutureMrs

It does look pink underneath! I’m cautiously optimistic. Lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Future - I'm pretty sure I see some pink too. Congrats!

My son hasn't been falling asleep until ike 9:30-10:30 for a while. Two days this week, he was still sleeping when I dropped him off at daycare. Kinda makes me feel like a bad mom. lol

I LOVE Halloween. Always have. I love carving really interesting pumpkins, getting dressed up, shelling out to the kids. ^_^

So, I had to make a 15 month appt for Alex. I also asked if I could make a prenatal appt for myself, but I'd let them know ASAP if I had to cancel it. The receptionist said not a problem and asked if it was my first prenatal appt. I was like "uh, well, no, I've had a baby before." And she was like "oh, haha, no, I mean for this pregnancy." Total blonde moment. haha


----------



## shaescott

Future I see something!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, thanks for the suggestions on what to see! I'll have to ask you again when we book flights, so far no actual date has been set... 

On the testw: my lone eye isn't working.... Fx and babydust!!

More soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

Future totally a line! Congrats!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Future I 100% see a line! Eeee!!!! Really hope it keeps getting darker! I look forward to your next test and hope you don't have to worry now about putting ttc on hiatus!

Oh yeesss y'all I too miss peeing on sticks! I think the desire is finally fading now that little man is making some big movements.

I am at the tournament now waiting for hubby to finish up. I made it through the first round and only 7/18 holes of the second round before I threw in the towel. I was having some light but persistent pain in my round ligament on the right side, then started in with the lovely sciatic pain in my right ass cheek and was like why am I bothering? I was playing really poorly anyway.


----------



## gigglebox

Didn't mean to enter yet...
Anyway Hubs overhead one of the female players saying they played with more before but I don't play many tournaments and I'm like I HAVE YOUNG CHILDREN!!! I'm sensitive haha. I'm sure she meant nothing offensive by it but I know they were sizing me up. Just irks me because I have been doing this for awhile and have yet to meet more than 2 players with youngs kids. Most of them are young (early 20's) or older (late 30's+) with wither no kids or grown kids. It's hard to compete with these people that have all the time in the world to get put and practice and play tournaments.

Sorry to bitch! I have a lot of time to sit around and wait haha.

Cb to be honest I'd be happy to have my parents buy the kids' costumes because I hate spending the money on something they barely use! But being pushy about it and trying to get them to trick or treat with her is crossing a line.

Pretty I love that you get into the halloween spirit! DS1 is "Ty" from Dinotrux this year. This is the first Halloween in quite some time I didn't make him a costume. Still haven't figured out ds2 yet though...I just feel like it's such a waste at his age and he won't tolerate anything on his head so what does that leave me with?


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you ladies! I took a PM test to see if I’d see anything! Here it is


----------



## Flueky88

Update on the wreck. I saw in local paper a jeep veered off the road at 520 in a field until it hit an embankment. A 16 y.o. boy was not wearing a seat belt was ejected and the vehicle landed on top of him. He was pronounced dead at the scene. A 19 y.o. boy was driving and was critically injured. So sad. Really hurting for his family and friends.

Anyways onto happier things.

Future defintely see it out of case and Dobby edit. FX it keeps getting darker!!!

My mom is the same about Halloween. Wouldn't let me dress up after 10. I was so disappointed I had to pass out candy. Halloween is DHs favorite holiday.

CB I'd be upset if someone bought my kids Halloween costumes. I want that control until they are old enough to pick :rofl: I'm looking forward to taking V and LO trick or treating. Well what it is now at least

V normally sleeps til 7 at least so 6 feels early to me :haha: I'm up before 6 on weekdays but enjoy the extra hour or so on weekends. She sleeps 11 to 12 hours overnight. She loves sleep. Hope I win the sleep lottery again. Probably not.

Okay posting before it goes crazy again


----------



## shaescott

CB yikes I’d be annoyed because I’d want to help my kids pick out their Halloween costumes. I like some parts of Halloween and dislike others. I hate carving pumpkins in practice but love it in theory, I just don’t like the effort involved and the gross insides, but the end result is great! 

I like decorating and getting costumes, this year I’m not certain what I’m gonna do cuz in college people wear costumes to parties during halloweekend. I’m probably gonna be either Ariel from The Little Mermaid (SO as Prince Eric) or Ginny Weasley from Harry Potter (SO as Harry Potter). SO has dark dark brown hair and is pale, so he works for both guy companions. If I can’t figure out how to do those for cheap diy, maybe I’ll buy a black widow costume if I can find one on sale. I wanna have one to go with my red hair. I’m re-dyeing it this weekend cuz my roots are showing a lot and it’s basically dark strawberry blonde now, my lab instructor was warning me about keeping my ponytail from falling into the Bunsen burner flame when I lean over and she said “I can just imagine those gorgeous blonde locks on fire” sooo it’s not red anymore. But at least she thinks my hair is pretty? Lol

Whoops got distracted talking about myself. Unfortunately that’s a very common occurrence. 

Pretty haha love the blonde moment!

Gigs sorry the tournament didn’t go as well as you’d hoped. I’m sure it’s hard to keep up with practicing, kids take up most of the day and night, if not all of it. 

Oh, room update, they still haven’t even contacted me about my new room and my current roommate already was made to pick a new roommate, how is she supposed to get a new roommate when I haven’t even moved out yet? I’d love to move out at this point but housing has been radio silence to me, they’ve talked to my current roommate a ton but not me! I’m the one moving somewhere else, tell me where I can go for the love of god, I’ve been stuck in that room with her for 2 weeks after I agreed I was gonna move out!

Time to go do homework. Ugh.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks holy crap that’s terrifying and so sad. I’m so sorry that happened right outside your house and so sorry for him and his family. 

Future I think I see something on the pm test as well.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I enjoy it too. Much more now than I have in awhile. DH loves Halloween so looking forward to it being a bigger thing for us all

Gigs sorry it didn't go well and all the pain. Some people have no clue that there are other things in life and you can still like and enjoy things without devoting your life to it. I mean if that's what they want out of life that's fine.

Future I see it!!!


I'm going to be a pumkin this year, DH a pumpkin farmer :rofl:, and V is a butterfly fairy. We are dressing up early though for the reveal as David will work that day and weekend prior.

On a funny note. V pooped in the tub for the first time today. I quickly picked her up so she wouldn't touch it. Lordy, lordy. Funnier in hindsight than at that moment.

Got decorations for our reveal and also a blizzard cake for DH. Tomorrow is his birthday. He's working late tonight to get off early tomorrow. Missing him right now though.


ETA: Shae post pics of whatever costumes you do. 

Sorry all your getting is silence that's really crappy and unprofessional of them to talk to her and not you. Hope you get a new room soon.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

If anyone has costume pics of them or kiddos please share! 

Fluek I want to see pics of the reveal! Also super sad about the car accident. Ugh I can empathize, as we've had the fatal crashes on our road recently...just makes you absolutely sick, you just feel so much for their families especially and put yourself in their shoes. Ugh those poor people and the poor kid who lost his life. I hope his friend pulls through but uggghhhhh how terrible he is going to feel and how sad to lose a friend. Oooohhhkay getting misty-eyed over here!

Shae wtf why won't they talk to you? Have you reached out to them? Or waiting for them to contact you?

Future I am not seeing it but personally my evening tests were light with frer this last time.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that’s so cute about the pumpkin costume idea! Love it! Is the reveal a gender reveal? Do you already know the gender? I can’t remember sorry. 

Thanks for the sympathy, I agree it’s unprofessional of them, like why did they already make her pick someone new when I’m still living in the room? I mean, I’m gonna move out asap, but I can’t until they tell me where to go. She also asked if she could buy out the room and just have a single and they said no and told her she had to have a new roommate picked by this past Tuesday. Why did she need to know by Tuesday if I’m still living there?

Gigs idky I haven’t heard from them. They were supposed to contact me. I emailed them Thursday afternoon asking for an update after my roommate told me they’d made her pick a new roommate 2 days earlier. I still haven’t heard back.


----------



## Jezika

Shaw that’s odd. Why don’t you get a say in where you go? I guess her picking before you move out might be to give the other person enough notice of having to move? Are there no single rooms there that your soon-to-be-former roommate could move into? Sounds like that’s what she wants. 

Flueks that’s funny that 7am is a sleep-in. I have to wake Tilly up at 8am for daycare and I still feel it’s far too early. Granted she goes to bed at 9pm now on a good night (which, as you remember, is real progress for us since she always went to bed at 10:30pm). 

Oh that’s awful about the car accident. I am always deeply affected by things for a while when they happen near me. Those poor families. Also makes me nervous about our kids getting older, driving in cars, being distracted, consuming alcohol etc. 

Future, your most recent test took me a few moments to see the line, but it’s definitely there! I’d say as of right now you’re definitely pregnant. FX it keeps darkening!

Gigs stupid question but could you install a disc golf training setup on your land?

K my mind has gone blank and I really must sleep so bbfn


----------



## claireybell

Morning gals :) 

Pretty dont feel bad about lil one having a couple of later nights, we’ve had the same & Nualas been asleep when ive dropped her off at the Childminder lol! 

Gigs its the taking part aswell hun, you did well to get that far on the disc golfing! If i been out grocery shopping for a hr or so, twisting to put things from the trolley onto the conveyor does me in, im in pain for the rest of the day! Did hubs do ok at it?? 

Uhh yeah MIL can be very pushy & because shes had 2 children already she thinks she knows it all, so annoying!! Il be putting my foot down & saying no to trick or treating i think, thing is riley likes to choose his own outfit to dress up in so he wont be wearing a dracula one she got him ha! I may just get Nuala a cute pumpkin one as it goes with her red hair lol! 

Future eager to see this mornings test eeep!!!

Cpeace i just looked back to check out your chart hun.. sorry the big temp drop :( 

Shae you’d look totally cute dressing up as Ginny from HP hehe! Your SO could be HP lol! 

Temp here has dropped quite abit & its a bit chilly in the mornings atm, im making a slap up chicken roast dinner today with tons of veges, feeling the need to pig out haha!


----------



## FutureMrs

Good morning! Here is today’s test.. line still there but not sure if it’s any darker? I feel like given that AF is due it should be a bit darker?


----------



## shaescott

Future hmm I still see it, but I agree that if AF is due today it should be darker. Maybe you’re less dpo than you think? If it’s not noticeably darker tomorrow then it may be bad news, unfortunately.

Jez hopefully I get some say, they’re supposed to send me options. I think she just didn’t want to deal with finding a new roommate, she had a roommate she got along with really well last year, so it’s not like she needs to live alone. But considering she doesn’t talk to me in our room, I think she’s the reason it’s uncomfortable. It’s gonna be weird if you refuse to talk to the person you’re living with. So if she won’t talk to her new roommate, the same thing could happen again.

CB it’s funny that she picked Dracula considering Riley is so blonde :rofl: but anyway, totally put your foot down if you need to. I’m jealous of your planned dinner haha, I’m probably going to be eating a microwave dinner.
ETA: idk if I can make SO Harry Potter considering SO has kinda grown out his facial hair and Harry never had any. I don’t want him to shave it cuz I think it’s cute lol. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## FutureMrs

AF due Tuesday Shae but we shall see what tomorrow’s looks like!


----------



## Flueky88

Echo what gigs says if anyone has any costume pics I'd love to see if you are comfortable sharing. 

Gigs will do. Not sure if I'll upload that day, if not Sunday the 21st. Yes, this is the 1st fatal that I'm aware of on our road. Story was updated that charges are pending on the 19 y.o. so I imagine he was DUI. Can't imagine the guilt he will have over his head. Many prayers to those involved.

Shae yes it's a gender reveal. I find out on the 15th so 8 days away!!!! Can't wait :happydance:

That makes zero sense unless they are just swapping you and her new roomie. Still they should let you know what's going on. Unknowns give me anxiety. Gotta have plans at least somewhat.

He can just be a more mature Harry ;)

Jez they all just have their own biological clock. I enjoy V going to bed at 730 or 8 so I get some me time before DH gets home. 

Yes, I was imaging me older telling V about not driving under the influence or riding with someone that is and bringing up this incident. I hate how teenagers have that feeling of invincibility. Who knows what the cars they will drive will be capable of.

CB sounds yummy and I love cooler mornings. I'm ready for fall to finally hit. 

Future if I recall you said yesterday was 11dpo so today is 12dpo. I would think the line should be darker from yesterday. I'm thinking possible chemical. Don't take it as an exact, but I saw your lines so you had hcg. I hope I'm wrong though and you just implanted later and slow rising hcg.

AFM went to carters online a bought some fall/winter 2t clothes for V. Had some good deals and shipping was free for me :)

I also have nearly all of V's baby book up to date now!! I put a bunch of photos in today and added a few things. 

She woke me up at 545 and I couldn't nap but it's okay. I'll drink some tea later. She's been pretty good today and I've been productive.

Oh DH birthday today and we are going out to a Mexican restaurant. He is getting a margarita, yummy!!

One last thing.... a bump pic at 18 weeks :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Would y’all test tonight or just wait until tomorrow AM?


----------



## gigglebox

Jez hubs has big plans for some training stuff on our property once we complete the course. For starters we want to get a big net to throw discs in, similar to how golfers drive balls into a net. We'd also like to get a speed reader with it...not that speed is really that important in disc golf but it would be fun to see. 

Ugh kids being bad, more later


----------



## Flueky88

Future I would wait til either tomorrow morning or Tuesday morning.


----------



## shaescott

Future because the line is so light rn I’d wait until at least tomorrow morning because if you test tonight it’ll likely look the same either way.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Future - Definitely wait til the morning.

As requested, Halloween pics...


1st pic: Alex's first Halloween - He wasn't mobile and it was a chilly night, so we went with something warm and cozy.
2nd pic: ComiCon - He was Nibbler, I was Leela.
And the rest are just a few pumpkins I've done over the years.

I feel like I don't have much to contribute right now. AF is supposed to start in 4 days (considering my last cycle was 31 days), but I O'd at CD22-ish, so I'm only 5dpo. That also means I think this month's cycle is probably 36-ish days. So, still just playing the waiting game over here. :/


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg he’s so sweet pretty! Well tested this morning. Lines still light maybe a hair darker. I’m pretty resigned to a chemical sadly but I really hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty lovely pics and the nibbler costume is so cute!! Thank you for sharing. 

As for AF I'd ay AF is 6 or 9 days away (not sure of your usual LP length). If you O later then AF will start later too. Excited for you to test but still too early.

Future I'm sorry the line isn't progressing :hugs:


----------



## FutureMrs

Tried to share a picture guys but it won’t load! I’ll try again in a bit


----------



## claireybell

Aww lovely bubba Bump Flueks <3 

Pretty your squiggles all dressed up looks sooo cute :) 

I thought I had a pic of Riley dressed up but cant find it.. i have Nuala as a pumpkin though at 14 months hehe


----------



## claireybell

Pumpkin ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg these pumpkin pics !!! So adorable! I guess I need to figure out something for Lev this year :/ and hopefully I'll be able to reuse it for Myles :thumbup:

Future hoping your test is darker today! 

Pretty the wait is so boooooring


----------



## gigglebox

Oh forgot to say hubs plaved 2nd in his division out of 14 players :thumbup: and even beat a few people in the advanced division above him (although they played a slightly different layout). at the end of round one before I DNF'ed i was dead last of everyone playing that day, 75 people :rofl: oh well...A for effort?

Cb of course I am highly in favor of a harry potter costume. Who cares if Harry is a little hairy?

Fluek is anyone asking or assuming your pregnant yet?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I think you’re thinking of me with the Harry Potter costume (correct me if I’m wrong). I mentioned how my SO has dark hair but also has facial hair so he’d be a hairy Harry as you say lol. He has glasses so I can’t give him those round ones, he’d be blind. But I can draw a scar on his head or something lol


----------



## claireybell

A for effort indeed Gigs hehe ;)


----------



## Flueky88

CB Nuala is a lovely pumpkin :)

Gigs way to go on DHs performance! Also, A for effort. I'm not sure I'd even attempt especially with all the pains you had.

Yes, people that know I am comment on my bump. I've not had a stranger say anything though. DH and MIL were in the car when I went to get milk and they were talking about me having a bump now. I never got "you look like you're about to pop!" Comments with V, I think I will this time :haha:

ETA: here's V last Halloween and one from yesterday. I'm partial but I think she's beautiful.


----------



## claireybell

Haha i quite liked the ‘you look like your about to pop’ comments. Had one lady say it in the supermarket when pg with Nuala, i was like ‘finally someone who recognises how pg i am’ha ha! 

Flueks any idea of what V will be for Halloween? Cant remember if u said already..


----------



## FutureMrs

Finally got a pic to upload!


----------



## pacificlove

Future I do see a hint of a line.. hmm. Fx it gets darker!!

Love the pics of dressed up kiddos! We are moving right at that time, L will be spending a fe days at my parents alone while DH and I pack up the rest of the house. So no Halloween for us. Can't say I'll miss it, haha never got the idea of kids "begging" at the closer subdivisions for candy.


----------



## DobbyForever

That line is SO much darker! So easy to see. The others I had to squint. Congrats!


----------



## Flueky88

CB I just hope I don't get them at 6 or 7 months. I'll feel embarassed.

She'll be a butterfly fairy. It's orange and black like a monarch butterfly.

Future definitely darker!!!! The others were squinters but that is clear!!! You must test tomorrow ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Shae yes I meant you and was thinking of yoi, no idea why i typed cb! Boo too bad he can't pop in some contacts to make room for the official glasses. Oh well, I'm sure people will still get it.

Future congratulations! That line is definitely there and looks very obviously darker to me. Did you tell your SO yet?

Fluek she definitely is a cutie pie <3 I can't believe how big she's gotten in a year! 

PL i never "got" holloween either but i knew it meant free candy and as a candy addict, that sounded good to me! Even now part of my excitement is derived from knowing I get to eat the stuff Des doesn't like (and he is crazy picky!) :blush: But I do kind of miss being in a neighborhood and passing out candy like we used to. Now we have to drive Des somewhere to go do it.


----------



## shaescott

Future that’s way darker than it was before! I’m thinking it’s viable!

Gigs yeah he doesn’t have contacts. I need a new prescription for contacts so I can wear my old ones for a party but I can’t drive in them. 

So I got an email about the rooming situation. Looks like they want me to move in with a girl I already know from clinical. We get alone great so that’s good. Only sucky part is that she’s in a different building, so moving will be annoying. But at least things are finally moving!


----------



## claireybell

U probs thought of me gigs as i said for Shae’s SO to be hp haha!

Future that lines def darker hun eeeee :) gotta remember on average, hcg dbls roughly every 48hrs .. im def thinking your preggers hun :hugs: is it your own secret atm or have u told hubs about testing? Hehe

Great news about the new roomie Shae. At least once the hassle of moving is done you’ll both be fine in your new abode :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you guys! I tried to upload a pic again but no success. Got a positive digital today and lines a bit darker again but no where near the control line. I might stop testing as I don’t really want to keep wasting money on tests but would find it comforting if it got darker lol


----------



## claireybell

Future ahhhhh a Positive digi baby woop!! Its official hehe congratulations hun ;)

Im sure the pink test line will def start getting darker in a day or 2, its lots darker than it was couple days ago! I wonder if your ov’ing day was off by a day or 2.. even so, your preggers haha excellent!!! 

Flueks i missed the pics of V dressed up, she looks super cute <3


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks CB! I’m excited and scared! Hubby does know and he is over the moon! :)


----------



## claireybell

Amazing eeee! When will you be due? Im always straight on google with due date calculator ha ha


----------



## claireybell

A grotty snotty husky voiced Nuala all dressed up in her witches outfit that MIL got her, she looks super cute tho, the hairband-hat wont stay on but she likes it haha!


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh me too. June 18th is my EDD! Lol I can’t see the picture for some reason!! I think I may allow myself a pack of the Clear blue week estimators then be done with testing. Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh my god she’s so cute.


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats future!!!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you Kit :)


----------



## gigglebox

Future that test is hella darker! Congratulations!!!

Ahhhh Nuala is so adorable! 

Shae glad you finally know what's going on AND you have a roomie you already know :thumbup:

Afm feeling so lazy but have so much to do...debating between laying here like a sack or being productive. Right now being a lazy sack is winning.


----------



## shaescott

Future that’s way darker again today! And a positive digi is a great sign! Congrats, you’re preggers!

CB omg Nuala is so cute, I’m jealous that she has naturally red hair aghh

Flueks aw V is so cute!


----------



## claireybell

Dont feel bad Gigs, im lazy all the time atm :haha: 

Aww thanku girls, shes such a funny cute thing, shes so chatty atm aswell, Shae - she has loadsa blonde roots aswell as the Red hair from birth.. shes a definate Strawberry :) 

Future get the cb wks indicator ha ha

Kit, hope your last Spec apt went ok hun.. has the bleeding eased up?


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for asking, no cancer but still bleeding, they gave me some tablets to try and shrink the fibroids or else it will be surgery


----------



## claireybell

So relieved it wasnt cancer Kit <3 fx the meds will help shrink them. Are u in your new abode yet? X


----------



## Flueky88

Shae glad to hear you got some communication and it's someone you know and like. Reading all this makes me glad I lived at home during college :rofl: I'm lucky DH and I "live well" together. 2 of my bffs shared an apartment and it really strained their friendship as one was a slob and other a neat freak.

Future congrats on positive digi and darker frer. You could always buy cheaper tests for progression or do frer every other day. I also love the weeks estimators!

Glad DH is over the moon :)

CB I edited it a few moments later to add them ;)

Nuala looks gorgeous! Does hat not stay on because she takes ot off? That's what V does.

Kitty glad it wasn't cancer, that's a plus. Any news on house moving??

Gigs :haha: being a lazy sack usually wins. Last night I was motivated to clean my closet though. Did it before my urge went away :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i sooooo need to clear out my wardrobe as the massive low shelf in there is so full of junk, once this is done il start buying bits :)


----------



## gigglebox

We cleaned the house tip to toe and i've been struggling to keep it clean ever since! 

Kit that is great news. I was misdiagnosed with a polyp and had that surgery several years back. It really wasn't bad, pain was managed with just OTC tylenol afterwards. Here's to hoping the meds work though.


----------



## Flueky88

CB DHs side isn't finished but I'm waiting for him to go through things so I can move it elsewhere. Tonight I'm just exhausted, no motivation.

Gigs I'm sure it's harder to keep clean with 2 kids. I definitely can't keep it pucked up with V awake. She has to get her toys everywhere:haha:


AfM it's been a crappy evening. V got the sour cream in the store and dropped it.m, busting the container. She slso managed to open a yogurt lid. Ran over a racoon on our way home. I mean things could have been worse, but still crappy.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh nooooo! As my mom said once, "I know it's just a stupid squirrel but I don't want to be the one to 'do it in'." I think that's applicable to all road kill. Hubby is always like "hust hit the stupid thing, better that then veer off and get in an accident." I get his point but I still avoid them if I can. I swear, I have seen a record amount of suicidal squirrels this fall! If I don't hit one before the season is over I will be extremely surprised.

Anyway don't beat yourself up. Anyone who's driven any length of time has hit something. 

Bummer about the foods though! Rotten toddlers! Silver lining, getting the lid off the yogurt displays strong fine motor skills :thumbup:

And yes keeping up with lev is virtually impossible. He pulls tous out and puts them everywhere. He also likes to do that with our shoes by the door. Books are the best though, and he's recently decided the best fun with them is tearing them apart, if not the pages then certainly any flaps inside the books.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry about the spilled sour cream... Racoons are nasty, here out saying goes "a good raccoon is a dead raccoon". Although like gigs said I'd rather not be the one to "do it in". 
As for leaving your Lane and swerving, I don't. It has been engrained into my brain to rather hit the animal then the oncoming traffic and kill a person. (Much bigger consequences from a legal stand point). As soon as you leave your Lane, you are 100% at fault. Most of the animals that will run across the road are small enough to not kill you on impact. And yes, I have stepped on the breaks pretty hard on icy roads on sight of a moose at night! I was driving a car, so the damages could have been deadly to me, luckly the moose made it away fast enough although it did slip and it's butt nearly clipped the mirror. 
Skunks are nasty f you hit those, OMG the smell stays on the car for ever and is nearly impossible to get off the car. 
Here niw we have a ton of deer, tight winding roads through forest, I'd probably wrap myself around a tree pretty good if I swerved.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh and by staying in my Lane, I have never actually hit the animal.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, Future!!

I'm lucky enough that I've never hit an animal with my car. I'm not 100% sure on the laws about this, but I know if a small animal darts out during a road test, they expect you to just carry on straight. If you swerve, you'll get poor marks. My dad hit a seagull once and he just carried on, with it "spread seagull" on the hood, broken neck flapping around until it worked it's way off the car. He also hit an owl with his bus once. He said it sounded like a brick, and when he looked in the side mirror, all he saw was a ton of feathers. lol

I've been feeling like ass for a few days. I've been achy (like when you have the flu), plus neck pain and my stomach doesn't know if it wants to have a big appetite, no appetite, if my digestive system wants to clear itself out, one way or another. No actual vomit though. And a lot of heartburn. Are these early pg symptom? Is my body gearing up for AF? Or am I just plain sick? Just been trying to keep things at bay with ibuprofen and fluids. Hoping it passes soon though.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks wow yeah that qualifies as a super crappy day. If I hit a raccoon (or bunny, or large bird, or maybe even squirrel) I’d probably bawl my eyes out. I’m lucky to have not hit any animals so far, but I’ve only been driving for a few years. I’ve never swerved to avoid an animal like others are saying, I’ve braked super hard several times though. First time that happened I heard the thud of the ABS and thought I hit the bunny. I was a mess, my mom had to come calm me down. Luckily I was still on my road lol

Just moved in to the new room. Roommate is out for the next 24 hours so we haven’t even been in the room together, so that’s weird, but whatever I guess. I definitely miss the perks of the other building. Like private bathrooms and AC. This one has neither. Oh, and the parking situation here is terrible. It was pretty good at the other building.


----------



## gigglebox

You have no ac??? How does that even work in new england?!

Ugh i've hit 3animals with my car --2 squirrels, and sadly the first animal i ever hit was a dog. I did try to avoid him but i was on a back road with no lights and didn't see him until the last second. I was 17 i think coming home from visiting my ex. I called her first but she didn't believe me. So then i called my folks and they came out to calm me down. A stranger stopped and calked the owner on the tag, then left me alone in the dark! My parents arrived and i hung out until the owner showed. Turned out the dog was accidentally let out by the babysitter, was really old, deaf, and going blind. The owner seemed almost relieved, like he was ok it met its end this way instead of having to make that choice. He was sad but didn't seem that upset if I'm honest...he thanks me for staying with the dog then scooped him up into a blanket and we all left.

The squirrels i slowed for, but the dumb shits turned around and ran back under my tires!!! Different occasions! That is why i am convinced they are all suicidal.


----------



## kittykat7210

Nothing with the house yet, they pushed it back but won’t give us a date at the moment. I’m trying to knock some money off, they’ve pushed us back 4 months so far 

My dad has killed an owl, a deer, and a cat from driving and my sister has killed a bunny but I’ve not hit anything yet


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies. I'm sorry I suck at this...life. 

I currently have to little cuties on my lap cuddling me so life is good. 

Huge congrats future!!!! Anymore tests?!

Kit- glad it's not cancer and hopefully the medication helps shrink the fibroids. Hugs. You've been in my thoughts lately. 

Gigs- looks like you came up with a name?! Myles? Love it!!! It was actually on the short list for the twins and is a possibility for another boy. 

Pl- congrats it sounds like you guys found a place?

Everyone's LOs are adorable!


----------



## claireybell

I had to laugh Flueks at the Supermarket fiasco's.. Similar incident with Riley as a wobbly toddler with a giant tub of fresh Custard, u gotta laugh about it, they see it all the time :) Big hugs re the Racoon though.. think i would be upset & feel terrible too :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Hey MrsG! Your charts looking great btw :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks for the congrats everyone!!! I think I’m going to pick up some CB digital tomorrow. I did a FRER yesterday but have no more. 

Oddly enough I’m feeling nauseous already which I had none of in my last pregnancy. 

Kit I am glad your appointment went smoothly.

Green where are you in your cycle? Will you test?!


----------



## Flueky88

My road kill count is atrocious however I drove way more than the average person due to my job. I've ran over a vulture, cat, racoon, skunk, and probably a squirrel or two. Never on purpose but still feel guilty.

Gigs lol we have a storage tub blocking the bookcase as she loves to grab books and either rip pages or bite/eat the paper.

Happy V day!!!!

Pacific yeah I don't swerve but do try to move a little within my lane if possible. Seems the animals and I move the same way. I know racoons are pest but I think they are cute. I blame the disney movie Pocahontas.

Pretty do you have a fever? Muscle aches and a stiff neck are not PMS or early pregnancy symptoms. Might need to go to the dr.

Shae I'm sorry the new building sucks. I guess at least it's getting cooler and college will be over hopefully before it gets too hot.

Kitty that's crap on the house!! 4 months!! I'd definitely see about a price reduction with so many delays.

Greenie your chart looks great and good timing too!! Ahh fx fx fx!!!

CB I'm sure they do, I just feel bad to ruin something. It is what it is though I suppose. He was super nice about it though.

Future beautiful pink line!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- that test looks great!!! 

Supermarket stories aren't too bad over here. Max has opened an entire container of blueberries once though. And a few other spills but nothing major. 
We did have a horrible incident last week if Michael falling out of the shopping cart. He was fine, I took him straight to the ER but it hasn't helped my guilt. 

Also, knock on wood, I haven't actually hit any animals but come close. I done swerve, I usually just hit the breaks if I can. However, DH actually hit a dog a couple weeks ago. He felt terrible and he actually swerved to avoid the dog owner on a dark country road. He stopped of course to see what he could do but the owner actually threatened him with a metal pipe. DH was actually carrying to told the guy to back off. DH waited to see if the cops would show but no one did so after 30 minutes he left. He wasn't going to call the cops and get the guy in trouble after he just lost his dog. 

Anyway, ramble 

I'm 4 dpo. I'm not 100% when I ovulated (I know what my chart says but I did change one temp to actually get crosshairs) but I had tons of ovulation pain so I'm sure I ovulated somewhere in those few days. 

Also, my SIL had her baby Tuesday!!! I met him st the hospital and he's adorable. She doesn't want visitors for the first couple of weeks so I'm just going to drop off dinner tonight on their porch for them. She's pretty overwhelmed already.


----------



## gigglebox

Great line future! I missed it, did you tell hubby?

Thanks Fluek ^_^ hard to believe i'm closing in on 3rd trimester already...are you getting hit bu the hurricane? It's raining its ass off here right now. Just in time to go pick up the kiddos :roll:

Y'all will be happy to know I'll be getting the glucose test. Just not sure when and dr didn't mention if I should fast or not...


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I suppose it could have been worse, it was just multiple things that made it seem worse. Omg glad he's okay. 

Oh man, I understand feeling upset, but threatening someone. Glad it was resolved without incident.

Good timing in any case I think :) 

Yay for SIL!!! That is sweet you are dropping off dinner. No one did that for us but it would have been nice. We weren't too bombarded with visitors. A day or two after we left hospital our families came. We didn't have much until some weeks later. 

Gigs you're welcome. It seems all of our pregnancies have went really fast. I'm sure it has to do with being busier with V and busy at work.

Just some rain from th hurricane but it's stopped at the moment even though it's really gloomy out. There are areas of possible flooding, but was predicted more at NC/TN line. Very happy to not live in FL, etc. Hope our Floridians are safe, campn and J. 

I am happy to hear you are doing the testing. Definitely call to verify about fasting. If I remember correctly I only had to fast for 2 hrs before my lab draw which wasn't bad. They recommended I eat protein for breakfast and not carbs like OJ, bagels, cereal, pastries, etc.


----------



## claireybell

For some reason when I was on BnB at work it never showed half of the newest replies pfft & i refreshed it before i started looking!tut! 

Glad your getting the GD glucose test Gigs, def ask about fasting, it probs will be some kind of fasting.. maybe not as long as mine was, midnight the night before. Oh, happy 24wks :) 

Future, amazing pink Frer line eeeee!!!! Hope your sickness doesnt get too bad too soon, but all symptoms are good ;) 

Kit thats pants about the house! Def enquire into a reduction! 

MrsG dont beat yourself up too badly about Max & the shopping cart ordeal, he was fine & thats all that matters, those lil monkeys will try & climb outta anything, Riley was terrible for it! Congrats to your SIL & you becoming an Aunt again :) 

Get well soon Pretty, hope its not a crappy virus hun.. 

(Touch wood) ive not actually hit any Animals, i would feel devasted about it if i did tbh but ive always been told also that better to hot the animal than swerve & kill a person or even worse yourself, SO hit a Deer a good few yrs ago, luckily it only badly cracked his windscreen but if it had come through it, he probs wouldve been dead! The Deer was practically dead so he had to sort it basically, he called me up literally in tears, it was awful :( 

So.. i took a 30+3 bump pic today, Riley asked to be in it & then pulled a stupid face lol! Im so uncomfy, like a big ol sloth thats walking like shes crapped her pants :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Can't remember who commented on finding a new place. No, we have not yet. 
Last week DH finally got word from farm credit so we decided to make an offer on the large piece of property: except: the listing was gone!! So we inquired with our Realtor and they told us it sold privately to one of the lawyers involved with that subdivision. (Made a lovely Thanksgiving) So we changed our plans to finding a rental for a year and then purchase (but because we have until the end of this month we will stay with my parents for a bit). Anyway, so 2 days ago: our realtor hears from the seller's realtor that they miss understood: the listing was cancelled because of some legal stuff for registering the lot. They can't accept any offers until that is done. Feels like such a roller coaster ... And no word on how long this legal stuff will take.


----------



## claireybell

For some reason when I was on BnB at work it never showed half of the newest replies pfft & i refreshed it before i started looking!tut!

Glad your getting the GD glucose test Gigs, def ask about fasting, it probs will be some kind of fasting.. maybe not as long as mine was, midnight the night before. Oh, happy 24wks :)

Future, amazing pink Frer line eeeee!!!! Hope your sickness doesnt get too bad too soon, but all symptoms are good ;)

Kit thats pants about the house! Def enquire into a reduction!

MrsG dont beat yourself up too badly about Michael & the shopping cart ordeal, he was fine & thats all that matters, those lil monkeys will try & climb outta anything, Riley was terrible for it! Congrats to your SIL & you becoming an Aunt again :)

Get well soon Pretty, hope its not a crappy virus hun..

(Touch wood) ive not actually hit any Animals, i would feel devasted about it if i did tbh but ive always been told also that better to hot the animal than swerve & kill a person or even worse yourself, SO hit a Deer a good few yrs ago, luckily it only badly cracked his windscreen but if it had come through it, he probs wouldve been dead! The Deer was practically dead so he had to sort it basically, he called me up literally in tears, it was awful :(

So.. i took a 30+3 bump pic today, Riley asked to be in it & then pulled a stupid face lol! Im so uncomfy, like a big ol sloth thats walking like shes crapped


----------



## claireybell

30+3 :shock: not long left arghhhh!


----------



## claireybell

30+3 :shock: not long left arghhhh!


----------



## claireybell

30+3 :shock: not long left arghhhh!


----------



## claireybell

Dunno whats going on with my posts.. duplicates everywhere urghhhhh


----------



## claireybell

Pacific thats a pain, renting can be so pricey :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, CB. And no fever, Flueky. Just some pain when swallowing plus stuffed up/runny nose. I know those aren't pg symptoms, but I've heard your immune system can be lower in your early weeks.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- you're stunning! Allll belly! 

Gigs- glad you're getting the test done. I didn't have to fast at all but reccomended not to have too many carbs beforehand. 

Pretty- how many DPO are you?


Also, I'm already dying to test. I've been crampy but I don't feel like we actually did it this month. Too much stress and things going on.


----------



## Michellebelle

CB, lovely bump photo! I love Riley in the background.

Pacific, sorry for such weird housing situation! That has to be a bit stressful, but it will all work out.

Congrats Future! 

Kitty, sorry about your housing situation also! Ugh, that would make me so mad to get it pushed back so much, but I bet it's pretty normal. Should still try to negotiate price decrease though!

Sorry for anyone I'm forgetting. Just got back from a long vacation, which was nice, but now we're back and there is soooo much to do. While on vacation, DH and I BDed and he asked about finishing inside and I said "not this month!" Maybe I'll let him in a couple. While I want another baby soon, I don't want to be due next July! I'd prefer Sept-Dec next year. Although I love peeing on tests. Maybe I'll take an ovulation test tomorrow for giggles, since who know when O will happen. Currently on CD 14, but I usually O closer to day 20-something. Oh, and first post-partum AF has come and gone. Luckily it was slightly heavier than normal, but not much. Pretty normal, thank goodness.


----------



## FutureMrs

Sooo I took a CB digital this morning and it said 1-2 so I’m back to being paranoid lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, you look amazing!! Love Riley in the picture, lol!

I had a coworker who hit a deer with his van... He ended up having to replace the front bumper, hood, side panel and front door. He didn't hit it full on but the head/neck wrapped around and hit him in the door. He was a mechanic who drive an old 600k km van who didn't care to replace the panels with something off coloured from the junkyard. So that was the story on his two toned can...

Future, congratulations! So excited for you :)

AFM: pregnancy pains are a lot worse this time, also currently up with insomnia so trying to decide if I need to go pee. 
People also can't believe I am more then half way through the pregnancy, because I barley show yet, especially when wearing a sweater. 

Thanks to our upcoming move to who knows where: I have placed my chickens and half my ducks into new homes. The remainder of the ducks will go next week. That leaves me with 4 geese and 3 sheep at home. (And a mean rooster for the stew pot). I am sad.... Most likely I will not be getting new animals for a while even when we do buy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Green - About 10dpo.

AF is technically late, but I O'd at like CD22. So, if she comes, it'll probably be a few more days. Took a cheapie test, but I don't think I see anything.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you PL :)

Pretty I think I see a shadow!!


----------



## claireybell

Future how many wks pg are you from last period? 1-2 wks sounds about right to me.. dont stress Lol


----------



## FutureMrs

I’m only 4+2 days!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I see something pink and thick but when I edit it it looks more indent. Hopefully just early and it darkens

Future 1-2 is exactly what i’d Expect at 4w those things are fun but unnecessary stress

Sorry just so irritated with life can’y Keep up here


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs update us when ypu get a chance!

Green eeeee so excited for your test even if you don't feel optimistic about it this month. And that is horrible about hubby & the dog :( that is scary and if it were me in his shoes i'd run! Can't believe he stayed and waited! Not after being threatened. 

Cb you have such a perfect bump! Riley is a little ham lol! Love his cute robe too. Does he love it? I'm trying to figure out some xmas ideas for Des, a boy who prefers not to wear pants :rofl: 

Speaking of Des, poor guy is sick right now. He caught whatever Lev had. Meanwhile Lev is being a terror, tearing apart books, hitting the dog, trying to climb all over Des...it's been a trying day and it's not even 11 yet! 

PL i hope by some miracle you can get that dream property! The buying process is such an emotional roller coaster. That said I've yet to meet anyone who has gone through it and not been happy with the house they end up in.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby and Future - I thought I saw something too, in the inverted pic, but I think it may have been fluff or something. I'll test again on Sunday morning if AF hasn't shown up.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty good luck!!! I hope the squinter turns into more. 

Pl- how long until you know more about the land with the legal stuff?

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? DH will be gone all day tomorrow hunting so it'll just be the boys and me. I'm trying to think of something we could do. Taking two toddlers out on busy weekends by myself is a littler overwhelming though. 
Sunday we're going to a pumpkin patch. I'm super excited about it.


----------



## FutureMrs

Just popping in to say I started spotting a bit. I did another test which is pretty light for 4 weeks + 2 days so I’m pretty sure it’s a loss unfortunately.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh no I’m so sorry future :hugs:


----------



## FutureMrs

Here’s a better pic

View attachment 1045400


View attachment 1045401


----------



## pacificlove

Future, fx it's just some spotting and nothing more. 

Mrs g, there are always "quieter" places such as the library. L loves books, so always a decent visit for us and the kids section is usually further off tucked away into a corner away from the study area ;)
Legal stuff for the property, no one seems to know a timeline for it. On the other hand our realtor wrote today that they would likely enter a lease agreement with purchase price agreed already. Like I said, such a roller coaster, DH is ready again for writing a lease/purchase offer tomorrow. (He's busy with work today)


----------



## claireybell

Future nooo.. fx its just random spotting that usually occurs around the time when af is, you may very well also have a light dye Frer, ive had a few of those! Stop testing it’ll stress u out hun :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Always soft play MrsG? Pacifics idea is also a good one if the boys are fairly chilled with books etc, unfortunately,Riley never was, i took him to a library once & he was darting underneath the computers trying to pull the input cables out Lol :shock: but my sisters kids always loved the Library


----------



## Flueky88

CB I think you look lovely. You are seriously all bump. I hope I look that good at 30+3 ;)

Pacific what a bummer on the real estate. Hope you find a nice place to rent in the mean time.

Pretty that's true. I see something on your inverted test.

Greenie never know ;) any date set for testing yet?

Nothing exciting here as V is sick. We did have a 1st birthday party to go to. I think DHs dad is taking him out for dinner tomorrow as a belated birthday gift.

Future I don't think this test is lighter. Also if you Od later I'd expect a 1-2 on weeks estimator. Spotting can also be normal from implantation. What color was it?

Dobby update when you can.

Gigs, sorry Des is ill. Hope he feels better soon. V is sick too, but not too bad yet. 


I've put V to bed and she's talking up a storm :rofl: poor girl has a super runny nose and doesnt have her full energy. Hoping I escape the sickness.

Busy day at work, had to go see patients. I was going to see some tomorrow but with v ill I'm staying home.

Well going to finish a few things then head to bed.


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks for the encoragement ladies I really appreciate it :)


----------



## shaescott

Future I think the line looks fine for your gestation, I’m hoping/praying that the spotting is just random pregnancy spotting and nothing more. I understand assuming the worst though, because that way you’ll be pleasantly surprised if everything turns out fine, and if you assume it’s fine and it’s not, you might end up very disappointed. But I would hold on to at least a little bit of hope. Remember, Dobs woke up in a pool of blood (coming from her uterus) and that was her pregnancy with A, so it’s possible to bleed and still have that baby be fine. 

People commented on the lack of AC... it’s not as bad as in the freshman building, that one held a steady 78-82 degrees all damn year long. This one seems to be about 5 degrees higher than the temp outside (before the heat turns on), it’s much cooler in the rooms now that the temp has gone down. When I moved in 2 days ago it was 75 degrees outside. Luckily it has heat for winter, so that’s what really matters, considering how low the lows can be here. 

Good news, the roommate and I are getting along great so far!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- how hot does it get there during the summer? 
Yay on you and the new roommate getting along! Fx it stays good!

Future- your test line is much darker than mine was when I had a chemical/early loss. I just checked and on that loss I started bleeding at 5+1 so I still have hope for you!!!

Flu- good luck on escaping the sickness!! My hands are raw from washing when the boys are sick and I'm trying to avoid it lol 

Possibly testing Monday which will be somewhere between 8 and 10dpo 

Kids found me while I was hiding. Got to go.


----------



## FutureMrs

Sorry for the selfish post but would you guys test in the morning? Or just wait it out a couple days?


----------



## pacificlove

Future, some of the ladies here will say test, I have never tested until af was due. So totally up to you, sorry I am not a big help. 

Sorry to all with sick kiddos... Not fun at all! Hope they all feel better soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I'd imagine they'd get in big trouble not having heating there, but none the less glad you will have it. The cool down came just in time too :)

How are your classes going? 

Oh and wonderful it's going well with new roomie :)

Greenie another reason for me to look forward to Monday :) and lol on boys finding you.

Thanks I hope I avoid it, I missed colds and flu while pregnant with V.

Future I know it's a bit of a cliffhanger but 2 days would be best. I tested daily and had a day where I couldn't see progression. Decided I needed to give testing a break for a day and my next test was noticeably darker.

Thanks pacific


----------



## FutureMrs

Good morning ladies, definitely a loss bleeding has picked up and cramping.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm so sorry future. Huge hugs.


----------



## claireybell

Future, im so sorry my lovely, big hugs hun.. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Happy 19 wks Flueks :) 

I cleared my Wardrobe out this afternoon, 4 bin bags full later uhhh! Nuala was into EVERYTHING!! But.. all done now, all clean & smelling lovely & lotsa space so i can now start buying so bits n bobs like clothes, bedding, changing stuff as I have space to store it :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So sorry to hear that, Future. :(

Good to hear stuff is going well with the roommate, shae.

Sorry for the late reply, but you're lookin' good, CB.

And good to know everything's going well with you, Flueky.

Hope all you other ladies are good, too.

So, I was studying my test like crazy yesterday. It was already dry, but when I used the flashlight on my phone, I felt like I could see something. Still just trying to wait til tomorrow to test before my mind starts going a mile a minute.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- be careful with the light thing. Most test you can see the antibody strip with a light even if there is no dye in it. 

Man I'm pooped. Already moved all the wood out of our wood shed so I can fix it with DHs help and then I'll have to put it all back later


----------



## Flueky88

Future I'm sorry :hugs:

CB thank you! I could seriously do some more but I'm keeping my normal clothes in there still. 

Pretty thank you.

I'm looking forward to your test tomorrow. Hope it was the start of a squinter bfp!!

Greenie just reading that makes me tired. So go you!!! 


Not sure if it was just allergies or V fighting off sickness. She's not had a runny nose today and no coughing. I did give her zyrtec last night. She uncharasterically woke up at 1130 last night and I figured some zyrtec in her milk might dry up her nose. She hasn't acted like she felt bad today like she was yesterday.


----------



## pacificlove

I am sorry future :hugs:

Green, yepp do all that work now then during first trimester ;) haha hope you aren't too sore tomorrow from all that wood stacking!

Shae, glad to hear all is well with the new roomie, keep us posted ;)

Afm, spent most of the day baking, now I can barely move. Time to relax.


----------



## shaescott

Future I’m so sorry the bleeding has picked up :( :hugs:

Flueks did you say V is sick? I hope she feels better! They’d definitely get in trouble with no heat lol, they’d have a bunch of kids dying of hypothermia. Classes.... oh boy, get ready for a novel lol. 
Classes are going alright overall. I always feel like I’m behind on something even though I’m not lol. There’s just so much involved with nursing 101, lecture is so long that I often have trouble staying awake. I don’t know how anyone focuses on a lecture for 2.5 hours. I can do the 1 hr 15 min lectures just fine, but more than that and I lose focus and often get sleepy. Especially when the 2.5 hr class is right after a regular class. 
Clinical is going okay. I have 2 patients now, a woman and a man. The woman is alert x3 and uses a walker w/ 1 assist (high fall risk, previous falls), independent feeding, she’s super easy and sweet to me. The man has dementia and Parkinson’s and is a hoyer and 2 assist for nearly everything. The poor guy can get agitated sometimes, I think because he has a history of depression and he doesn’t know what’s going on. He’s pretty good during meals, but he can get upset during bathing/dressing, which is understandable considering we have to turn him on his side a lot and I think I would be upset too if I didn’t know what was going on. 
Skills lab... I have my midterm practicum on Wednesday. I’m terrified. We have to do a full physical assessment, and there’s 3 pages of stuff we’re supposed to do, and we have 20 minutes to do it all, and do it right. After some more practice that’ll be easy, but it’s terrifying when I’ve only done 2 full physical assessments in skills lab, ever. I’m a little better at blood pressure now, but I’m still scared about it. I have a hard time finding my partner’s brachial pulse, her radial pulse is easy, but I need the brachial to be easy too, ugh. For some reason I have difficulty hearing my partner’s apical pulse, when I was practicing yesterday her stomach noises and other artifact sounds were overpowering it, I could barely hear it. That’s a major problem, cuz during the practicum the instructor uses a teaching stethoscope so we both are listening to it, and I have to give the correct apical pulse count and we’ll both be counting it so if I can barely hear it and I get it wrong, she’ll know and I’ll get points off, idk if we need a perfect 100 to pass or if we need like a 90 or something, but I think if I can’t get the apical pulse it’ll probably be an automatic fail. So yeah, I’m terrified. During the practice the instructor showed me my partner’s apical pulse with the teaching stethoscope cuz I was having trouble, and even with her placement and stuff it was very quiet and hard to hear over everything else, and she told me that’s as loud as it’s gonna get. Sooo kill me now. 
Microbiology is going okay, lab is kinda fun and the stuff we’re learning is interesting to me. My volunteer hours are also going well. 

Okay end novel lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you everyone, shae just popping in to say do you own your sethoscope? Is it a decent brand? Maybe that’s why you aren’t hearing?


----------



## shaescott

Future I do own my own, it’s a Littmann Classic III. The teaching stethoscope we have to use during the practicum is also a Littmann. So that shouldn’t be the problem :shrug: I wish I could get an electronic one to amplify it, but I couldn’t use it during the practicums anyway so it would just make my ears lazy. Anyway, thanks for the thought.


----------



## FutureMrs

That’s exactly what I was going to tell you! That there is one that the volume can be turned up on-one if the girls in my class was hard of hearing and used it, she let us try it and it was so good!!


----------



## shaescott

Future I totally wish I could use one. I might invest in one for actual nursing practice or if I end up in a clinical where it’s never quiet and I can’t hear anything over the noise. They’re just so expensive. You can get one that attaches to your current stethoscope, but it’s still like $200. The Littmann kinds where it isn’t an attachment but part of the actual stethoscope starts at nearly $400. Also I worry it’ll just amplify the noises I’m already hearing well and the quieter noises will still be quiet by comparison, so it’ll still be hard to hear what I need to hear.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I know you are young, but have you had a hearing test? Depending on what types of noises you have been in, maube you just can't hear a certain sound? (Hearing tests will cover all spectrums and should rule out of its truly a stethoscope issue??) Just a thought.... 

My job in the oilfield did annual hearing tests, mainly to see if we were using/given enough hearing protection and if our hearing was affected by the noises year to year. 

Anyway, just a thought...


----------



## shaescott

PL not since high school, we had hearing tests every year just seeing if we could hear a bunch of different pitches. I always passed them with flying colors, but it’s been a few years. I’ve heard a lot of girls are having trouble hearing BP and apical pulses, so it may just be a lack of practice. I may also have wax buildup in my ears, that’s a possibility. I know my ears can produce a decent amount of wax (my poor earphones are evidence enough) though I’ve never had to have it removed or anything. The practicum is on Wednesday so I don’t have time to go home and get checked for that, unfortunately.


----------



## Jezika

Shae - I have quite waxy ears too and they never became a problem until maybe four years ago when the wax suddenly totallt occluded my ear canal on one side so that I basically couldn’t hear anything. I had both ears syringed at the doc and it made a craaaazu difference to my hearing. The stuff that came out, my God... anyway, I since learned to do it at home. You drop a few drops of olive oil in your ears for a few days to soften up the wax and then you can carefully use one of those bent-tip syringes (actually i Guess it doesn’t have to be bent, it’s just all I had access to at our labs) to repeatedly spray warm water right into your ear canal with as much force as possible as you lean over a sink. Again, the stuff that comes out is crazy. But you do have to be careful of course... I usually hold the tip against the side of my ear canal so it’s not waving around and don’t go too deep. Once I finally get the gunk out it’s soooo satisfying. Anyway, this is just something you could maybe try in the next few days if you wanted to.

Future - I’m so sorry about the loss. How are you feeling?

Wishing that all the sick kiddos get better soon. Tilly had awfully high fever two weeks ago, then I had it the following week, and now hubby has fever over 40 C. Loving these daycare germs.

I’m sorry I forgot everything else. Must sleeeeep.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry selfish post. V is sick, not horribly but I've caught her cold. Not too bad a minor sore throat and runny nose. Thinking I'll call mom to head over early and let me get some rest. I slept poorly as I always do when sick.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

This morning's test...


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty definitely there!! Knew I saw it on your negative the other day. Congrats :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, Flueky. It's still early days though. I think I'll test again in a few days. Looks like I'll be keeping that prenatal appt I made. lol

Also, sorry to hear about you and V. Hope you both get better soon and you get some sleep.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks pretty. My mom is heading over and I'm kinda trying to rest.

Forgot I wanted to post an old wives tale, gender thing before my scan tomorrow.

Heart rate: girl
Cravings: boy
Morning sickness: boy
Bump: boy??
Ring: boy
Baking soda: girl
Chinese gender calendar: girl
Skin: boy


That's all the old wives tales I can think of.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek did you use fmu with the baking soda and a regular type? When I used smu and organic it came up girl but when I redid fmu with arm and hammer it was so boy

I vote boy!

Great line pretty! Congrats! When/how are you telling SO?

Future I am so sorry for your loss sending you the biggest hugs

Still overwhelmed so sorry just replying to things I can read quickly


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I used a fresh box of arm and hammer with fmu. I did it twice and both times a girl. 

Hope we are both right about team blue, if not it'll be lovely for V to have a sister close in age. 

Sorry things are still overwhelming. Any light at the end of the tunnel at the moment? :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, Dobby. I really hope things settle down for you soon. You're such a good person and you deserve some peace.

So, my plan going forward is to keep my Oct 23 prenatal appt. They'll give me a requisition for blood work. Once that's confirmed, I guess I'll need to tell SO (I think I'll just call him that from now on). And I think they'll probably tell me to have an ultrasound, just to check for a heartbeat and get a proper EDD based on measurements. So, not sure if I should tell him before so he can come with me, or tell him after once we have it all super confirmed. Sound good?

As for how, I'm definitely gonna have to wait for the "right" time. Read: when he's in a pretty decent mood. Maybe I'll just tell him out right. Maybe I'll see a shirt that says "brother" on it while we're out and suggest we buy it. Maybe he'll make another comment about being ok with a 2nd and I'll say "Funny you should say that..." Just gonna have to wait and see. 

Still trying to not put the cart before the horse here though.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Pretty, that’s totally a positive Pink line there :) eee Congrats my lovely! Im sure hubs will be fine with the news & if not, he will when it sinks in, my SO was the same. Looking forward to seeing some more test pics hehe! I hope your feeling alot better today :hugs:

Hope your feeling ok Future.. big hugs again

Sorry your poorly Flueks & hope V feels lots better soon. Being poorly when pg is guff :(

Thanku for the bump pic comments girls, its a compact football bump lol!

Hope your Ok Dobby.. 

We had a nightmare panic today, so we had sex this morning, well if u can call it sex, i rolled over & was a usual gentle morning jig for him mainly lol, anyway, this is the usual for is atm & never had any issues.. so anyway, used the loo a few times & all fine, used the loo later this afternoon & my whole pantyliner was filled with blood :shock: have no idea how long it been trickling out for though :-/ So instantly panicked i screamed for SO all frantic, we dumped kids at his cousins house round the rd & drove straight upto Mat Hospital day unit, baby was all fine, all stats good, they did an internal with speculum & apparently some women have blisters or something like that on there cervix, if they get irritated &/or too big they burst? The Dr named them but cant think what their called, probs in my notes! He said sex probs made them pop & then bleed as there were still some on there but they probs would’ve popped at somepoint anyway, jeeze it scared the s**t outta me!! I dont wanna dtd now until baby is here. Never had it happen at all so far! So much drama & anxiety i feel completely pooped now zzzZ!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty your confirmation would be a little over a week from today. Too early for an ultrasound to see heartbeat so I'd say tell him after you've confirmed unless the right moment presents itself. I'd definitely tell after confirming and have him go to your ultrasound.

Looking forward to seeing your next test :)

CB yes sick while pregnant is awful. I like taking zicam to get over a cold quicker. Maybe it's a placebo effect but always works for me.

Oh man what a scare. Glad lil bub was alright in there. I think I'd avoid sex too. Not sure DH would take that very well :rofl: it was driving him mad when I was healing pp. 


Well feel free to vote boy or girl. My appt is in about 12 hours. I'll update in the afternoon most likely.

DH is ill with a stomach virus. Ughhhh too much sickness right now. Also, why is it so hard to sleep when you are sick??


----------



## FutureMrs

CB so glad everything was okay!! I am doing okay, I’m angry and a bit concerned somethings wrong with me but I know in my heart it obviously wasn’t the right time and I hope it won’t take us to long to conceive again.

Pretty congrats!! I hope your hubby takes the news okay, were y’all trying?

Flu I am saying girl! :) 

Dobs I hope your doing well xoxo


----------



## Jezika

Flueks I’m voting girl! If I remember correctly, you’re leaning boy? Sorry you’re sick. That sucks. Glad you can get help from your mum though.

Future I hear you and angry and concerned. I was like that with my CP even though I knew it was common. I conceived the very next cycle though. 

Pretty congrats indeed! Very visible line. I think I may have missed something, but do you think there’s a chance SO won’t be entirely happy with the news?

CB that must have been absolutely terrifying. I hate to even imagine. SO glad everything it fine though. I’d probably never have sex again lol

Dobs I hope things calm down for you soon.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- oh my gosh how scary!! So glad baby and you are fine. If that happened to me I probably wouldn't want to have sex either so scary. 

Pretty- congrats!!!!!!! 
Are you hesitant to tell your SO because he isn't sure wants another right now? Sorry I missed the story. 

Flu- I vote girl. I think I have been wrong with every single pregnancy ever so it's probably a boy lol 


Ladies who get cramps question: when I was in clomid I remember cramping between ovulation and af due date but I was pregnant both times I took it. Sooo I'm not sure if this cramping is an implantation sign or a sign that I actually ovulated. If you remember, I only ever ovulated once off clomid and I can't remember that long ago.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Future - No, we weren't trying. We were using condoms for a while, I even asked him a few times (in heat of the moment) if he wanted to wear one. He was kinda yes and no about; no for how much better it feels, yes cuz "no babies". I decided to use a condom a couple of those times, but then I made an executive decision to stop using them and he never asked me to get one after that.

Jez - He never wanted kids. I was like 60% sure he was gonna leave when I told him about my first pregnancy, but he stayed and he's an alright parent. He's told me he'd be ok with just one, but he knew I wanted more. He's made a few comments recently about kinda being ok with another, but never with any enthusiasm. Also, he's a guy, so all he thinks when you mention babies is money and crying and dirty diapers. I'm sure he'll warm up to the idea though cuz he doesn't really have a choice. lol

Green - Ya, pretty much. He also only has a 1 bedroom condo (we don't live together), so we're tight on space as it is.


----------



## claireybell

Thanks girls, totally made me poop myself & i did cry at the time it was horrible but have had pees in the night & nothing this morning.. do fx, all cleared up! I could feel SO was ‘hard up’ this morning when i cuddled him in bed but i think he knew it was gonna be a no Lol so he got up for work :haha:

MrsG i only had later cycle Cramps when i was implanting with Nuala, it was around 5/6dpo & it was just too early for it to be period cramps, it only happened over a couple of days & it prompted me more to test early ha, it was 10dpo & morning test was neg, early afternoon test was an oooooober faint blue test but def there & then when i went out & got a pink dye 4 day early one it was there :) How many dpo you on atm? I need to check out your chart in a minute hehe

Ohhhhhh Flueks completely missed that bit about your scan ahhhhh its today!!! I know you are swaying Boy but i have a feeling its another Girl (sorry Lol) but im excited for you guys & looking forward to seeing scan piccys hehe!

Future, theres def nothing wrong with you hun, sometimes these things happen & theres no reason for it :hugs: it still doesnt take that heartache away though.. I have no doubt in the next cycle or so you will get that positive again & its’ll be a sticky one hun <3

Pretty, my SO never really wanted anymore than 2 with me (he has an older son of 14 who lives in London but hasn’t seen him since he was 4) funnily enough, it was his idea fir me to stop taking my mini pill because i was bleeding so much, i buyed a whole big pack of non-latex condoms to use but he just wasn’t interested, he was happy to either pull out in time (which is how i got pg twice) but that never happened even though i told him on number of occasions its my fertile window & il get pg, he was all ‘naaaah we be ok’ seriously lol men! In my heart i feel if he really didnt want anymore he would’ve prompted with wearing condoms or def pulling out :-/ Im sure your hubs will be fine.. you could always say you were concerned with all the sickness you had recently & then your period never arrived so you tested to rule it out? And... oh well lol! & on the other hand, sometimes you can do everything to prevent & still fall pg, if its meant to be it will :)


----------



## shaescott

CB that’s so scary about the bleeding! I’m glad baby is fine. 

Pretty I hope your SO responds well to the pregnancy. 

Future have you tested to confirm the HCG is dropping? Or is the bleeding heavy enough that you’re not gonna bother? I’m so sorry you’re going through this, I’d be angry as well. 

Stethoscope update: so I’m lying down in my room, not tired enough to go to sleep yet, and I decided to use my stethoscope on myself and see what I can hear. I could hear my apical pulse loud and clear! So I’m wondering if it was either sounds in the skills lab or if my partner’s stomach sounds were just that loud or if maybe her apical pulse just isn’t as loud... idk. My instructor said it’s louder sitting up because while laying down your heart falls back from the chest a bit, but I’m lying down and I can hear mine perfectly. I have very active bowel sounds (I also checked those) but not at the PMI (where you listen to the heart, for non-healthcare people), all I could hear at the PMI was my heart. I’ll have to practice more on my partner. I also need practice finding her brachial pulse. It’s a tough one for me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- good luck today!

Pretty- I see what you mean but he knows how babies are made lol I'm sure he'll be in shock but he'll come around. As far as when to tell him it's completely up to you but from DHs perspective it's horrible not to tell them before the first scan. We have a history of losses so I've thought about boy telling DH until I see a heartbeat to reduce the chances of a loss but he said he would be really upset if I did that. For him, he'd rather be worried about a loss and be at the appointment, than to be told after and miss it. Anyway, I know it's not the same situation but hopefully it helps you decide if he would care about the first appointment or not. Good luck!

I'm 8dpo(ish) and here's my test. Not looking good.

PS yes my counters are yellow. Fancy huh? lol I hate this house.


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i feel like i can see a hint of squinter there but 8dpo is very early still, 9/10/11dpo are most probable for early test lines ;) If your having cramps atm its def a good sign of implanting, give it a day or so :)


----------



## FutureMrs

I feel like I see a shadow too Mrs G! Shae good question on the testing, I tested Saturday morning it it was still positive, I guess I probably should retest but I’m not sure when to do it? Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## claireybell

If u last retested Saturday you could always re-test tomorrow Future? Was Saturday mornings just as positive as the last one or much lighter?


----------



## claireybell

Eagerly awaiting Flueks scan update hehe :)


----------



## Jezika

Green - I also can definitely see a shadow near the top, precisely where the line should be. 8dpo is early, though. I never got even a squinter before 11dpo. Maybe another set of twins?! Lol jokes.

Future - what’s happened with the bleeding? Did it go on for several days?

Pretty - ah, got it re: SO. That makes sense. I’m guessing it’s hard not living together if you’re the one primarily caring for your LO? 

Also eagerly awaiting Flueks’ scan!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks ladies. I am hopeful but defiantly still feeling out. Not because of the test (I know it's super early lol) but a gut feeling. 

I keep checking in waiting for flukes updates. Tick tock....


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just got home so I checked my dry test and defiantly a haze of a like there but it's completely dry so 100% could be an evap.


----------



## gigglebox

Future how are you doing? I am so sad to see that update.

Cb yikes! Glad all is ok and no judging for forgoing jiggy time immediately after! 

Fluek ahhhhhh any update???

Afm life is so busy! Will update later but bday, new business venture, heloc and a van! In a nut shell.


----------



## shaescott

Future I’d test tomorrow morning with fmu just to make sure the hcg is going down and the line is getting lighter. Though at this point you could test today cuz it’s been 48 hours and it should be getting lighter by now, or at least not any darker. You’ll want to compare last test with this upcoming test side by side to make sure. 

Green I see a haze but not sure.


----------



## claireybell

Sounds hectic Gigs, update when ye can :) 

Yeah i think SO will stay away for a lil bit after the scare.. feel bad for him abit but hey ho! 

Flueks.. tick tock indeed haha! Hope all is going fab 

MrsG i thought i saw a very hazey something on the wet test pic u posted so could def be the beginning of a + eeee! Fx :)

So i went out today & got tons of baby stuff, i cleared half of what was on the baby essential items list i made! I think i purchased half the store i went to :haha: still have a few larger bits to get & clothes items but SO let slip the other week that he was organising a ‘secret’ baby-shower for me awwww <3 i have no idea when it is or anything though so im sure il be suprised, so i wont buy any other baby clothes bits until after the shower.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry been a hectic day. So got to confirm gender. Baby didn't hardly want to cooperate. Dobby and i were wrong. Here's a few pics from today. Couldn't get all the spine images so we get another scanon the 19th of November. Everything looked healthy and she's in 77%. Crazy girl had her legs over her head :rofl:

Also Greenie I see a haze. Fx it's start of bfp!!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats!!! Another beautiful little girl.


----------



## Cppeace

Mrs.G,def something catching my eye. FX for you.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, scary situation but glad all is well!! BTW: baby is the size of a 5kg size jar of Nutella in your signature! Lol, I recently bought a 3 kg jar ;)

Flueky, awe, congratulations! Is that what you were hoping for?


----------



## Flueky88

Future :hugs: I hope you conceive again quickly.

Jez I leaned boy, but probably because I hoped for one.

Greenie you are right for once :haha:

I've had cramps go both ways. I do hope it's implantation though and like I said I see a super duper squinter.

CB haha it's okay. Just happy for healthy baby. We are unsure if we will ttc again though. We will think about it years from now.

Poor SO, do you think he'll make it? In any case I'd be nervous too.

Oh and happy 31 weeks!!!

Shae hope your skills lab goes great. Being able to have a partner with difficult sounds to hear will make you better ;) one way to look at it positively.

Gigs happy birthday!!! Can't wait to hear your update :) hope your business venture is quite fruitfull

Pacific I was hoping for a boy, but it's okay. Just a little disappointed. I suppose it's like gigs grieving possibility of not having a daughter. I'm coming around thoughand getting more excited for a girl.


Thanks for the congrats everyone :) and sorry it took so long. I only slept 3 to 4 hours last night. I got to work late and left early. DH spent all day with me wile his truck was getting worked on due to recalls. He got a near flat on way home. Felt crappy from illness and sleep deprivation. I'm going to try benadryl tonight.

Oh my cervix length was 4cm which he was happy about. So things are going well. I'm quite happy to get to see baby girl again without paying for it. May not pay for an elective at 26 weeks if I get this one at 24.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats fluek!!!!

Pretty I remember you being worried about announcing Alex and he took that well. He’s brought up a second so i’m Sure he’ll take it fine. To clarify I didn’t ask cuz I thought he wouldn’t I just like to hear how people plan their reveals :)

Green I see a haze too. But this new layout I can’t zoom In grr

Still under a mound of stress thanks for the good thoughts


----------



## FutureMrs

Flu congrats!!! How lucky is V to have a lovely little sister :) my sister is my absolute best friend although I also want a boy next I am torn because I really want Poppy to have the joy of having a sister close in age. Your girls will be so so close! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- does your SO have a dodge? My DH has a ram and we just got all his recalls done a couple weeks ago. And sooo many trucks were in there for recalls. Sorry for the long day but it's kind of cool that she wasn't doing what the doctor wants so you get to see her again!!

Dobs- sorry for the stress, I'll continue to send you good vibes


----------



## Flueky88

Future I feel the same. Want at least one of each, but I'm also good with V having a sister for now. Once she arrives I kniw I won't be able to imagine life without her. I hope you can conceive quickly and have a sibling for Poppy soon :)

Greenie nope has a Ford. One was the door handle and another about the wiring under the "carpet" not being secured which could result in catching on fire if an accident occurred. He also got an alignment. It was super busy when we dropped it off and picked it up. Glad thats taken care of though.

Haha I know I mean she was uncooperative just enough to get another peak without being worried there might be a "problem". 


Got the pumpkin painted pink tonight, going to do white polka dots on it tomorrow. I'll takea pic tomorrow. I think DH will start his carving Wednesday maybe.

Been thinking of girl named. I'm getting less fond of Madison. Currently thinking of Serena inspired by Sailor moon anime. She was a huge inspiration to me as a teen. Anywho going to try to sleep.


----------



## DobbyForever

Long short
Professionally: being evaluated tomorrow and while I know I have perm status I am oddly nervous about it. Idk why I feel like a shit teacher. Also I threw out $20 of candy because a mouse snuck into my desk and there’s mouse s* everywhere.

Financially: I had to open a debt managenent credit card and seriously debating just saying f* it and having two. Because I have two maxed out credit cards that I can’t even pay the interest on

Personally: just accepting the reality that I don’t want to date and it’s not about the right person or being young but I am so scarred from s* from exes and my stepdad that dating repulses me. I still feel uncomfortable when people are nice to me so obs not over the demons that made me a prime target of abuse

Mother: I have not had a solid night’s sleep in months. A refused to sleep in his crib since I went back to work and we have been back to back sick so we just cough all night. My brain is starting to f* up. My students correct me every lesson, I leave s* at my mom’s house all the time. I have to write lists or I forget what i’m Doing. On top of that A is banging his head (pedi says normal) and even though he say an OT a month ago and she cleared him i’m filling out his 15m check and it says he should say five single words. He says zero ZERO. Nothing close to a word. Doesn’t mimick words. We read, sing, talk every day, and of course my med school brother nonchalantly says “isn’t that a sign of autism?” Like I didn’t have to listen to you say s* like that my whole pregnancy (my ex lied about being autistic to treat me like crap but probably is on the spectrum just high functioning). So yay for that

Speaking of ex: he is pissed about money so after three months of not having to deal with him, he is trying to f* up my plans. I had to cancel a photo shoot because he refuses to pay me and the courts don’t care i’m a single mom teacher they keep continuing s* and now we have a second trial for child support like ffs if’s Simple he owes me money just effing make him pay. He literally threw s* at my attorney in court and calls her names and swears at her in front of the child support judge like why is his a* not in jail? He breaks court orders and acts a belligerent fool and what because he’s white and an engineer he gets away with it? The last judge said he was going to throw him in jail if he doesn’t follow orders so let’s just see if they will f*ing do right by my son and at the very least take his f*ing visitation (that he doesn’t even do) away and make him pay his s*

Hence the stress


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs as someone who very recently went through alllllll the autism stuff with Kaiser (which oddly started with max banging his head on the floor and hitting himself) they don't really look st speech as a factor. I mean they consider it, but not really. Max is almost 22 months and only says mama and bubbles. Both of which he started saying recently. He also Just within the last 3ish weeks started mimicking sounds. He's behind but otherwise totally normal. The main stuff they're looking for at this age is eye contact, anti-social, and other "odd" behavior. Obviously ex has a history so I can't imagine how much you're freaking out about it but if you have any questions on Kaiser or anything else about testing with them let me know. I know you're a teacher and I honestly don't know if Kaiser is different than others but I do know how to make your child get tested lol 
As for all the other stuff just huge hugs

Flukes- I like Serena. It's less popular these days.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry about all your troubles. I can only second green with what she has said about speech. Some kids are just slower at it and then one dAy babble away like a waterfall. According to our doctor even sounds that the kid makes in association with our "words" count as a word. L says chrrrr for water, and apparently that counts as a word... (I am scratching my head over that one but ok)
Have you asked at his daycare if he's using any words?

Head banging.. yepp been there. If we made a fuss or try to protect his head and told him no hed do it even more and with a big smile on his face: most favorite spot in his chair during dinner against the wooden backrest. So we ignored it and he stopped doing it within a few days.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby V did the head banging thing. I think it can be a normal thing. She'd do it when throwing a tantrum. Speech they all go at their own pace and I believe boys are typically slower in this. 

I'm sorry for lack of sleep, forgetfulness from lack of sleep. Also not wanting to date that's okay. At some point when things are better maybe you could talk with a therapist. I don't believe now is te right time for that. 

That's ridiculous he's getting away with his behaviour. His color or job shouldn't give him a "get out of jail" card. Hope he finally set in his place and you get the money A deserves. 

Greenie I've never even heard of a girl with that name here. So many emmas and Riley variations. I suppose popularity is different per region. Oh and Scarlet, I remember 2 babies in NICU with that name when V was there. It was a name I'd like too. How funny/ironic would it have been to have 3 scarlets in the NICU?

Ugh slept better with benadryl but still didn't get enough to counteract Sunday's lack of sleep.

My throat isn't as sore though and nose isn't as runny. I haven't heard V cough as much overnight either so hope we are on the mend.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Flueks congrats on another baby Girl <3 i know you were swaying toward a Boy but how lovely, V will get to have a baby sister, they’ll be bestest friends, i have 2 sisters & we caused havoc when little haha but my older sister was mischievous & so i was pulled with her, aww :)

Dobby huuuuge hugs hunni, i dont know what to say :hugs: please dont stress about the talking thing as my nephew spoke like nothing & then suddenly words start coming out & both mine did/do the head bang thing, its frustration & attention! I hope your ex gets his s**t handed to him in court & flips out again & gets banged up & forced to pay what us owed to you, i think that will def take alot of stress of you hun xxxx

Nuala is ill AGAIN!!! She has hand, foot & mouth & has blisters on her lips & tongue, well im pretty sure thats what it is, she has Drs in 20mins, shes so dribbly, not eating or anything as it hurts, getting through local anaesthetic teething gel like noones business!! I can see me taking another 2 days off work this week unpaid again, roll on Maternity leave in November !


----------



## claireybell

Oooh MrsG have you tested this morning? 

Future are you retesting today to see if hirmobe is lowering for lighter test or if its the same - is an early scan possible?? If its quite dark.. could’ve been a multiple pg or something? 

Pretty.. more testing??


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just a quick post before I have to start work. Will read back during my break. 

This morning's test...


----------



## DobbyForever

add insult to injury I didn’t sleep last night and my fico score has dropped from 802 to 650


----------



## claireybell

ooooh future look at that amazing blue dye line!! ;) lovely stuff!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry, pacific forgot to say about the Nutella jar you commented on, is that a large jar you purchased then? I dont like Nutella but il be looking for large jars when i go shopping to compare to baby ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Mmmm nutella is heavenly. I haven't had it in years.

Currently waiting for my 1hr glucose draw at the hospital. While sitting here, a woman dressed as a giant poop emoji walked by. 

Dobs I am so sorry for all the stress. Court stuff has so many strict procedures I'm not surprised it's taking forever but hopefully the end is in sight. 
Lev also throws his head back against things. Sometimes it's because he's pissed and sometimes it's for fun. He did it the other day against Des' head, hurting himself and bruising Des's face. Both boys were crying. That was fun.

Pretty dang girl no denying that line! Congratulations! I'm sure SO will come around...is your other kiddo his? May I ask why the separate living spaces?

Future hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Kit how are you? Has the bleeding stopped or at least slowed yet?

Fluek I love the name <3 I instantly thought of sailor moon but i doubt many people would make that association. Plus I think in the sub version she has a different name.

Afm...we may get a van! We unexpectedly found one this weekend when we were just going "to look". I haggled us a great deal, but there are some issues that need to be adressed. One of the seats is broken, nroken side mirror, open recall that needs a fix, and worst of all, an odor that is absolutely repulsive. It smells like rancid milk. When we were looking at it we noticed the detailers completely missed the undersides of the seats. Supposedly the dealership is going to take care of it all before we pick up & pay later this week. We can back out of it's not to our liking. Oh it's a black Honda Odyssey.

In other exciting but terrifying news, hubs may be opening a mechanic business with two partners in January. Yes, as in the same month I am due. We are using the HELOC to get the can and may also need to borrow from it for living expenses and business start up expenses...and our house is on the line...so basically if this business fails, we are so beyond f*cked. That said, no risk no reward...and hubs is miserable where he is now. I think they will do well but it is still quite scary! 

I think that's the major stuff. Oh...my bday is tomorrow and hubs and i may go out Saturday. Any suggestions for something a pregnant lady can do to celebrate is welcome. We had a little celebration with inlaws sunday but it felt like such a "cop out", it was very last minute and not really in my honor so much...more like SIL said she was wondering if we woukd like to join her for dinner and we could do it as my bday thing if i wanted? Then MIL& FIL picked up some premade pies at walmart which were all pretty gross...SIL& BIL did get me a gift though which was nice and appreciated. I don't want to come off ungrateful. We are going out with my folks tomorrow for a "fancy" dinner at my favorite local restaurant so I am happy about that!

Ok off to do labs


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I am so sorry you're having to deal with all of this. I'm not religious, but the quote "if He brings you to it, He'll bring you through it" comes to mind. This is just a shit time, but it won't last. Just try to keep calm. Also, your ex has dirty Canadiens genetics, it's no surprise that he's a dick.

Gigs - I totally thought of Sailor Moon too. lol. And it sounds like a good name, Flueky.

As for the living arrangements, he bought the condo 4 years ago, so I guess we were just at a different place in our "relationship". I was supposed to move out of my house a few years ago, cuz my parents were gonna sell the house and travel after my dad retired, but he passed 9 months before he could. So, I stayed at home to help my mom with stuff.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- maybe an escape room? Or some kind of harvest thing. We have a cool harvest thing which is all ages but it wouldn't be good for little kids and DH and I had a blast when I was pregnant. It also had a huge corn maze. Or maybe some place you guys used to go or enjoy before kids that you haven't in awhile. 

Dobs- it will be okay. It doesn't feel like it now but I promise it will. If we were closer we would alllll help! 

Flu- I've don't think I've ever actually met a Scarlett until my niece was born! Lol maybe it's more of a country thing. As I'm in California and she's in Montana. 

Okay tested today. It still has a haze but I'm beginning to think it's just an evap or the antibody strip. I think I'm out and might not test anymore. 

Also, I never realized how many scratches were in my counter until taking these pictures lol and just ignore the background. I have DHs shirt and socks on lol


----------



## gigglebox

Um...Green...that looks like a super obvious faint bfp on my screen...


----------



## shaescott

Green I see a line but it’s blurry so idk if it’s a haze or an actual line.


----------



## mrs.green2015

The line is faint. It's actually fainter now that it's dry. I'm pretty sure it's an evap or at best a chemical. By 9dpo it should be more than that light.


----------



## claireybell

Hell no MrsG thats the start of a BFP!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!! Do another lol


----------



## claireybell

And my early tests always looked negative when they were dry! At 9dpo there gonna be ooober faint as its just implanting! Eee im excited for you hehe!

Wow Gigs lotsa stuff going on your end! Great news about hubs & his friends new Business venture, def scary as id be the same but im sure they’ll make it work! I hope your GD test goes ok.. lol at the person dressed as a poop emoji :haha: Happy Birthday for tomorrow, maybe do something or go somewhere fancy you havent been in ages or before u had the boys like MrsG suggested.. i always do a fancy meal & get dressed up, love it! Splash out on desert asyour preggers, food is all us pg girls have haha

Flueks, i love the name Serena, very free & beautiful sounding! Serena is the name of the Mermaid from Pirates of the Caribbean, love it <3


----------



## shaescott

Green lots of people only implant at 9-10 dpo. If it were that light at missed period, I’d say def a chemical, but at 9 dpo it can be that light or still negative even.


----------



## shaescott

Green I edited your tests and the line is pretty clear in the edits


----------



## claireybell

Lovin those edits Shae :)


----------



## FutureMrs

Green 100% positive!!

Congrats pretty!!! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- thank you for the edits! I appreciate it. 

Gigs- how was the glucose test? As horrible as I remember? Lol hey at least you didn't have to take it in the 1st trimester like I did lol 

Soooooo I have zero self control.... this afternoons test.


----------



## FutureMrs

Green.. that is amazing!!!! I have everything crossed for you!

Also CB i did test again today completely negative :(


----------



## Flueky88

CB I never had a sister, but I felt glad I didn't lol. I'm sure if I had one it would have been different. I think I was just being dramatic though.

Poor Nuala. Hope she gets better soon. Your maternity leave does it begin Nov 1st or earlier?

Pretty beautiful bfp!!

Dobby ugh but you know it can get back up there. I know it's easier for me to say because I'm not going through it, but you aren't doomed financially. My mom had to declare bankruptcy 3 years ago. Her credit is getting better.

How did eval go today?

Gigs nutella is wonderful. I don't really want it when pregnant though.

OMG someone dressed like that?!?! :rofl:

Also your tag under your name. I'll have to change mine to X sperm :haha:

Hope your test comes back negative for GD.

The van sounds like a pretty good deal. Hope they clean it good but glad you can back out still.

I wish your husband good fortune with his new business.

With V i went to lobsterfest at red lobster :haha: I say something quiet or just time away from kids would be good for birthday while preggo.

Greenie I see it on all your tests you've posted. Time to get a frer!!! My progression on wondfo was pretty lackluster this time. I think your newest one is the clearest :) :happydance:

Also I didn't really have a line on wondfo til 10dpo and it was pretty faint. I'd expect that squinter or no line at 9dpo :)

Okay gotta post this before I lose it.


----------



## Flueky88

Future I'm so sorry about your loss:hugs:

Glad you all like the name choice. DH actually suggested it, but I wasn't sure. I'm pretty sure it's what I'll choose though 

Got my pumpkin painted. The stencil pulled too much paint off when trying to do a polka dot I decided to scrap that ideal. I painted "#2" instead. Here's a pic


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- how are you feeling?

Flu- soooo cute! Did you paint with v? I'm thinking of painting pumpkins with the boys


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty omfg that was hilarious!!!!

Mrs green I agree that looks obvious to me!!!!!!!!

I stopped reading my head hurts long day of hit after hit but then my coworker gave me pie and everything got better


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek omfg I love your pumpkin!!!!!!!

Observation sucked but my principal focused on the good lol


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I'm too afraid she'd try to eat the paint or the brush. You know those little fans with foam "wings" yeah she started eating that. I love her but omg EVERYTHING in the mouth. She did watch me paint it though. I look forward to painting and/or carving pumpkins with her :)

Dobby glad the pie helped. What kind was it? Also glad your principle focused on the positives.

Thank you! I googled how to do it. I think using the sealant really helps. It was tge first time I painted one, but hope to do one next year.... not related to a gender reveal. :haha:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- yay for pie! And also that's really awesome when a superior looks at the positives. I think that's shows how much they like you and believe in you when they do that. 

Flu- they make some non-toxic and I think even edible ones. I'm thinking of getting some non-toxic ones. Twin A will for sure try to eat it. Hes also eaten multiple bugs
So far in his little life. I've accepted it. 


I'm thinking if there's an actual line tomorrow and not just a haze I'll break it the frer. I have only one... so rather not waste it.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie, I'll have to look into that for maybe next year. I used acrylic paint as it's what websites recommended. 

As for bug eating lol. V hasn't yet but would if she had an opportunity. She wants to eat grass:rofl:

Well FX for a clearer line on that wondfo in the a.m. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Green if you're not pregnant i'll eat my hat!

LOLCb "food is all us pregnant women have" :rofl: so true! We were thinking of going on a day trip to a new part of the state but we have to drive almost 2 hours one way to get the van so not sure we'll feel like driving again on Saturday. 

Green I like your suggestion of escape room...hmmm...


----------



## gigglebox

Love the pink pumpkin!!!


----------



## shaescott

Future I’m sorry the line is gone, but at least you know it’s going down properly for what’s happening. Sending love your way. 

Flueks cute pumpkin! I love it!

Green I could see it on the new one you posted too! Pretty sure it’s not an evap.

Gigs I’ve never heard someone say they’d eat their hat but that’s hilarious


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Sorry, I missed your other question earlier. Yes, my son is his kid. Hope everything goes well with the van and your husband's new business venture. And happy birthday!

Green - I'm pretty sure I can see something in both pics. FX the line gets darker.

Flueky - Cute pumpkin. :)

Thank you everyone for your congratulations. Over the weekend, I filled out an online application for a local midwife clinic and I just got an email back today saying they had a spot open for me. THANK. F***. If I ended up with an OB again, I would've said "F it" and just had the baby by myself at home. lol


----------



## claireybell

Future im sorry your last test was Negative hun, I know it feels like a kick in the stomach.. big hugs hun :hugs: 

Oooh Flueks i love your Pink pumpkin hehe :) 

Haha MrsG you are totally pregnant hehe! & if you break open that Frer i bet you’ll buy another lol! Looking forward to more line porn ;) Not that i’d not love see Gigs eat her own hat of course HAHA! 

Pretty im glad you managed to get a Midwife clinic apt :thumbup: when is it for? 

Gigs anychance the in-laws can have the Boys overnight? You can go grab the Van & go out & stay somewhere nice maybe.. just a thought, although when me & SO do stuff like that its once in a blue moon & i like to be able to get drunk Lol! 

Nuala spent the night in our bed, she stirred a couple of times but she woke at 5 & managed to drink all her 6oz bottle of milk & gave her some meds, she still whingey.. her tongue & lip looks awful poor bunny, Dr said it was the hand, foot ‘mouth, viral of course! No chance she’ll be lots better & blisters gone before tomorrow so il need to call my work & let them know pfft & call the childminder! SO bless him, said whatever my wages are down he’ll make them up. 

My last days at work is the last Thursday & Friday of November Flueks, i get paid then aswell & my Mat pay starts day after babys ‘official’ due date which is in December! I just feel bad calling in sick at work, i know it cant be helped & they’ve all had young children so they know what its like but still.. :-/


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - Wed. Nov 21. Approximately 10w1d, I think.


----------



## claireybell

Not too long to wait Pretty :)


----------



## shaescott

I have my practicum in 4 hours. Please send thoughts/prayers/vibes that I can hear my partner’s damn blood pressure. And that I pass. I’m stressing agh


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you remind me of my bro. Very bright and ambitious, but constantly afraid of failure when he was in school...then he'd pass everything with flying colors. I bet you'll be fine! 

Future bahh was hoping for a different outcome:( :hugs: hope you're ok. You had mentioned putting ttc oh hold before, will you still be doing that?

Cb that plan would be great but hubby has to work Friday so no put of town dates until the weekend sadly! 

Green I am anxiously awaiting your test!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- good luck! I'm sure you'll do great!! 

Cb- I know how you feel about calling it. Always made me feel guilty but what can you do with kids?!

Below are this morning tests. Frer is also expired lol but hey I didn't want to waste it! I also have a sore throat and so now I'm terrified it'll just be a chemical because my body is trying hard to fight off a cold. Is that even rational? Also trying to decide if I should put. Tests away for a couple days or just ask for a beta. Thoughts?


----------



## gigglebox

YAY congrats Green! Are you excited? Shocked? Have you told hubs? Well being pregnant has probably helped lower your immunity and get you sick, but being sick is unlikely to be why a pregnancy would fail. You are only 10dpo and those are good lines, especially for an expired test! How much is a beta test for you versus hpt?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I love your enthusiasm! I'm not even considering myself pregnant as of right now lol I need a good line. So I haven't told hubs or sister (who I would honestly tell first lol) beta doesn't cost but I'd have to convince my doctor to allow it. I'd basically have to beg based on past losses. The only excuse I have is she can see my history and see that my old fertility doctor always ordered them automatically. 

And Happpppppyyyy birthday!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you! And eeee that only puts you a month behind sis right?

I vote get a walmart cheapie (first signal). They aren't as good as frer for progression BUT they have been really good to me for early lines.


----------



## shaescott

Just practiced on my partner and I heard her blood pressure loud and clear, thank the lord. Praying it stays that way. Practicum in 20 minutes

Green that’s totally positive eeeee! Did you use Clomid or no?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- goood luck! You got this girl. Not even worried about you. 
Nope no clomid. Nothing. 

Gigs- I think I'm going to go to the store this afternoon or tomorrow depending on how I feel and i probably buy way too many test. When I tell DH I want to tell him with a digi so even if it's not this month I'll still have it for later. I also have one rapid result, also expired lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green, my last tests were also expired... If anything my guess is that they may be less sensitive, haha! I see those lines too, congratulations! ;)

Afm, my sheep found a home, they are leaving us next week. That leaves me with 4 geese and 5 ducks :(


----------



## FutureMrs

Good luck shae!!!

I was talking about that gigs because I’m standing in a wedding in Alberta which is on the other side of the country. If I conceive this month our baby would be 1 month old and if the next month or two I’d be too pregnant to fly there I think? 36ish weeks. That puts us at TTC after the new year and I just don’t think I’m willing to wait that long, but I also don’t want to be a horrible friend. I’m really honestly not sure. My husband does not want to wait.


----------



## FutureMrs

Also congrats againGreenie!! :)


----------



## shaescott

So shit hit the fan with my partner, the instructors were running late so she ran to print something and then they were suddenly ready, I had to use someone else and I had a hard time with her blood pressure, I only got the diastolic right. I still got an 84%, so I passed. But I forgot a bunch of stuff and I’m annoyed lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Last minute craziness and you got an 84%! That's awesome shea!!! Great job.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Soooo I emailed my doctor and she was out but the doctor covering just said yes no problem!!! So I'm going in the morning to get my blood drawn. Also, for your viewing pleasure, test progression. Honest answers. Do these look dark enough? Bottom being Monday morning (8dpo) and top being today (10dpo) smu.


----------



## Cppeace

Yes, looks fine you likely didn't implants until late 7dpo or early 8dpo. Looks fine for me that early.


----------



## shaescott

Green thank you re: my exam! The top test looks much darker, so that’s a good sign. As long as it keeps getting darker and you don’t have any heavy bleeding, I say it’s good. 10 dpo is still early. If it were that light at 14 dpo I would honestly be a bit worried, but at 10 dpo it’s okay to be light.


----------



## FutureMrs

I think given that it’s wondfo too it’s good progression. I never felt like I got a ton of them with my successful pregnancy!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry it's been a long day so crappy responses.

Greenie definitely bfp and looks great for 10dpo. Wondfo progression is crap imo. It was better with V I think, but sucks for this baby girl. I'll see in a few about my wondfo at 10dpo. Yes I keep hpt progression albums on my phone :blush:

Shae be proud of that 84. Listen in nursing school you have to let go of that perfectionist only can have straight A attitude. I'm not saying to only put enough effort to pass, but do your best and remember many nurses oit there didn't make straight As. I was a B student in nursing school and even failed my first OB, pediatrics, and psych exam. I hated those specialty areas though and wasn't prepared for the exam style questions. When all answers are right and you choose the BEST answer, it sucks. I had a friend who always said "C =RN".

Pretty yay for an opening with mw. My ob office has 3 mw in the practice and the girls at work ask if I'm doing a home birth :rofl: they really do same as OB but a more geared towards natural things. I do want to take their natural childbirth class. Maybe I can go without epidural, but if not I have no shame.

Pacific are you having to get rid of all your animals??

Future I say don't put your life on hold if it makes you unhappy. I know it'll stink for her, but you have to do what's right for you and your family. Maybe I'm selfish, yes I am a bit ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie as promised here's my 10dpo wondfo. I've also attached my 11dpo tests. 

AFM just been a rough day. Manager asked if I'd see patients tomorrow. I'm still getting over this cold so I said probably not. I hate saying no, but I don't want to get patients sick. 

Not really had an appetite today. Couldn't finish lunch and i had an apple and a frappe for dinner... :blush: 

Not much else going on. Think I'll get ready for bed


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - I'm starting to think about the logistics of a home birth, since I clearly can't be trusted in a building full of drugs. lol. I dunno if I'd want to birth on my bed or to put our inflatable kiddie pool in the living room and hang out in there. I feel like the living room would be more sturdy for squatting and the pool (and some absorbent underpads) would help control any mess.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- I've heard some pretty good things about water birth. Our hospital actually has rooms equipped with birthing tubs. I think some midwifes have their own portable birthing tubs too. 

Flu- you're amazing thank you for posting those pics. Makes me feel much better about my light tests. 

Sorry for the long day. I know you hate saying no but I'm sure those patients appreciate it! I also have a cold today which means I didn't get to go see my new nephew. I could have gone but I wouldn't do that since I have kids I get it lol 
Also, an apple and a frappe sound balanced enough for a pregnant lady lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Green - The hospital I was at for my first had a tub, but you weren't allowed to birth in it. I tried it out, but the water was too warm and I was positive for Group B strep, so I had the needle stuck in my hand and I couldn't put it underwater. It was not comfortable or relaxing. I can see the benefits though, like maybe not tearing cuz the water will soften things up and act like a lubricate. Not 100% sure if it's for me, but I'll talk with my MW and see what my options are.


----------



## claireybell

Wow Shae, 84% is brilliant for a last minute pass when it all went abit quirky, well done chick!! :) 

MrsG ahhhh official Congratulations heheee!!! Fab news Drs office are doing a blood draw this morning! Considering that Frer was expired, if anything it would make it less sensitive perhaps? Was it much expired?? 

Pretty Lol @ not being trusted in a Hospital full of drugs :haha: 

Because i missed out on a Labour when i was pg with Riley as he was Breech i was miffed about not using the birthing pool.. however, i was allowed to use it in my labour with Nuala but just as pain relief, when i was in actual painful labour you couldnt get me off the bed & i think i scowled at the midwife when she asked about the pool.. im thinking words along the line of ‘f**k off about the pool, im not moving’ :haha: everyone is diff in labour so go with whatever! 

Future, if you really want to carry on ttc, dont let Future engagements hold you back hun.. it may take a couple months anyway?! Is Alberta a long way away from where u guys are atm? Whats the latest your mw will allow you to fly providing pg would be going well etc..? My friend flew to Greece at nearly 35 wks for 10 nights & no probs, thats like 3/4hrs flight! She was just over 36wks when she flew home.. 

Nuala doing abit better this morning, drunk all her Milk this morning & slept lots better last night, still abit moany but nothing like she was, woop! I dont think i can take another day of constant upset & screaming, ive cried too much the last few days out of stress & tearing me hair out uh! 

Cant remember much else, its early.. il need to read back lol


----------



## claireybell

Happy Birthday Gigs :)


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls don't no whats going on with me this month my af is 28 to 29 days on September the 17 I had spotting red 18 then it went brown 19 then brown again then stopped I am 8 days late today done some test and :bfn: I had pains down me legs sides of me pelvic yesterday so went doctors to tell her whats going on shes sent me for bloods done


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the bday thoughts <3 

Green my 10dpo frer test was so light i thought for sure i was having a chemical. I did drink a lot of water that day but my wally cheapie was darker so i think the frer box was faulty. You just never know with tests. Regardless i think that's a damn good line for a wondfo and a digi would probably read pregnant by now with lines like yours! Did you tell your sister yet??? I love hearing about people's reactions.

Well done shae! 84 is nothing to sniff at.

Fluek glad your on the mend but sorry about the cold. They can be miserable!

Cb happy to hear nuala is better but sorry for all the stress it's caused! No doubt hormones are playing a factor. I got briefly irrationally irritated with Myles this morning for kicking so much :rofl: definitely a moment of exhaustion playing with my emotions lol

On the topic of tubs...i had one for pain management that was pretty ineffective. Problem was my nurse wouldn't let me in it earlier because she was afraid it would stall labor, and by the time i was allowed to use it inwas far along with back labor and it was barely touching the pain...then the stupid nurse tells me to get on my knees for the best position to progress, which got my lower back out of the water! No help at all! Fortunately hubs was able to get a large cup and slowly pour warm water on my back but I eventually gave up and moved to the ball. That was helpful but eventually pain got too much for me to handle and i begged for the epidural (which i was trying to avoid, again due to stalling...but after 24 hours of back labor i gave in). I do not recommend back labor :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

caz & bob said:


> hi girls don't no whats going on with me this month my af is 28 to 29 days on September the 17 I had spotting red 18 then it went brown 19 then brown again then stopped I am 8 days late today done some test and :bfn: I had pains down me legs sides of me pelvic yesterday so went doctors to tell her whats going on shes sent me for bloods done

Did they do an ultrasound or pelvic exam? Sounds like it could be a cyst


----------



## FutureMrs

Happy belated Gigs!!! 

I spent hours in the tub during labour it was amazing, but I also wasn’t allowed to deliver in it, super effective for pain management though. It’s the only reason I survived without an epidural. 

Shae awedome job you are a smart cookie! 

Waiting for some tests ladies!!

Flu I am like you, I just would never expect someone to put TTC on hold for my wedding so I do hope she’ll understand if we do conceive quickly. I could realistically take a one month old if I really wanted to I guess I just don’t know how I’d breastfeed around getting ready and all of that stuff, I’m not going to worry about it unless it happens. My husband is already worried about the age gap and it’s I feel similarly so we will see! What’s meant to be will be.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I definitely have no interest in a home birth because I live far enough from a good hospital I'd worry if complications arose. Honestly, I suppose since I progressed so fast they didn't try to push an intervention other than IV with fluids. I escaped the foley, yay!!! I do like the idea of a birthing tub. Unfortunately my group doesn't offer it, but it's okay. If my first was 6 hours then I'm expecting a pretty short labor this time.

In any case as long as it's what you're comfortable with and you are low risk I say go for that home birth:)

Greenie no problem! Glad it helped :)

Yeah that's good you didn't go. Those poor babies don't have much of an immune system. I think I'll be a bit paranoid with this baby at first as it'll be during end of flu season. 

Oh and thanks for the encouragement on my balanced diet :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, happy birthday! 
I totaly agree on not recommending back labour. I did about 20 hours of it, not fun. 

We had a mw appointment yesterday. Discussed risks of planned C-section or vbac, but I already knew that I want to attempt a vbac. Bring on the pain meds if needed. I also asked of going to the chiropractor, which she said would be a great idea especially if my hips and lower back already seemed out it could be a great way to make labour easier and avoid back labour. 

Can't remember anything else, hope my response made sense, baby brain on lack of sleep.....


----------



## Flueky88

CB gad Nuala is feeling better. Ah and just over a month until your leave. I suppose I need to get cracking soon on setting mine up ;)

Caz hope you get it figured out. Sounds like an ultrasound could be useful to investigate.

Gigs thanks! Oh and happy belated birthday!! So sorry I missed that last night 

I was wanting something for pain at 4cm. My only option was epidural, but I had to wait to be transferred to other hospital, sign papers, have labs drawn and results back. Omg it was awful, I had no classes on how to deal at all with labor pain. Hope next time I deal with it better. I suppose at least my epidural at 8.5cm didn't stall labor much at all.

Have you thought of middle name for Myles??

Future I say cross that bridge when/if it gets there. When do you usually O?? I'm already thinking of you testing :haha:

Greenie eagerly awaiting your test. Hope you get your beta result today.

AFM ugh feel like death on a cracker. I'm just really exhausted. Think I'll go home early today. Thank goodness for salary!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wondfos still suck. 
Here's an expired rapid result, not a frer.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- chiropractors are amazing!!!! I wish I had the time and money to go every week. My doctor said they were fine during pregnancy too, just make sure you tell them (even if you're showing lol) I'm sure they'll help a lot. My hips were pretty mess up with I went after csection and having kids. Felt so much better after. 

Flu- were feeling the same today! Hopefully we both have an easy day lol


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie that looks amazing for raid result at 11dpo!!! You are so so preggers.l :happydance: 

Oh and yes wondfos are disappointing now. Going to buy any tests? 

Sorry we feel the same. I'm going home in about an hour.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- ugh stupid strep B. Ya that sucks I'm sorry. Hopefully you get a good plan in place. 

Cb-glad nula is doing better! My boys seems a little better today too. All these sicky kids. 

Okay I missed a couple people im sorry. Kids are fighting. Off to do beta soon.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey guys, sorry it’s been a bit of a hectic week, House has been delayed yet again and I’m trying to get compensation. We are out of pocket £3500 for the delays due to renting and getting a new mortgage. I’m trying for a bit more than that for the added stress and hopefully I’ll get about half back! Still bleeding and have a follow up appointment on the 23rd, the medication has slowed it down a bit but I’m still passing fairly big clots sometimes, I’m fed up about it all really! 

Congratulations green!! It’s funny someone I know just announced they are having a second set of (natural) non ID twins today, they had non ID twin boys about 5 years ago! It made me think of you.

Shae I’m glad you passed, you did well especially considering the palava just before!

Dobby I’m really sorry about all your stresses, I hope that it gets all sorted soon and you can put it all behind you :hugs:

I’m sorry I’m so terrible I forget so much!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Looking good, Green. Congrats!


----------



## Cppeace

Yep that is a nice BFP Congrats Green! Happy B-day gigs!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kit- that's the worst about building a house. They're always delays. I agree with going after more than you actually 'want' because they'll settle for less. Even though I'm sure you want it all it sounds like you're being logical. 

Thanks ladies, I'll get my beta results this afternoon probably. In the meantime I just put the boys down so I'm going down for a nap now too.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty sounds like a good plan going after more to get what you actually want. I'm sorry yoy even haveto do that.

Gosh I can't believe you are still bleeding. I'd be worried about possible anemia at this rate. 

Greenie hope you have a good nap. Mine helped. I don't feel good, but not as bad at least.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ideas on how to tel DH? Thinking of getting something sweet and saying "if I'm getting fat so are you" or having him come home to a positive test with a blue and pink balloon tied around it. But not loving either idea.


----------



## shaescott

Green is there any hobbies he or both of you are really interested in? You could make it themed on whatever he really likes. You could also use the boys to tell him, maybe make them shirts that say big brother #1 and big brother #2 based on whoever was born first, or just both shirts that say big brother. Or you could attach a note to the dog’s collar, if you have a dog, so when it runs to great him when he gets home he’ll see it. If the boys are still in cribs you could put them both in one with a sign saying “eviction notice, must vacate the premises in 9 months” lol. I know for my first I want to make a box with a few baby things and a dad pregnancy book that says “dude, you’re gonna be a dad!” but since it’s not your first the book doesn’t work lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Great line green

Any cute twin big brother shirts? Like in the running for best big brother or i’m tied for best big bro?

Might be too close in age but my coworker set up his kids with a chalkboard with the older holding chalk and the board said big bro lessons and the younger was in a chair taking notes. Granted his kids were older so idk if you could manage something similar with the twins


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I really like the big brother school idea but because it's twins I feel like no one would get it lol plus they're too young. 

He's into hunting and fishing. Total man. Lol 

My HCG level was 28. I think it's a decent number but I wanted it higher. But I know one number means nothing. Way better than the 8 I got at 13dpo with my chemical.


----------



## DobbyForever

Truth what about shirts or signs? Classic we’re going to be big brothers (I love this one off Etsy with big bro monkeys holding little bro) or like this other one that identifies who is who but add a third line that says big brother and check it on both? You could make a sign for them and take a picture and put it in a box on top of the pregnancy test. That’s a lot of work though :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Cab’t Find the edit button problem under tools but who has time for that. I meant make a sign as opposed to buying $30 shirts lol

Also 28 sounds great!!!! Are you doing a repeat?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks for the ideas!!! 

Repeat Saturday morning. DH will be gone all day Saturday so trying to decide if I should wait for 2nd beta results and tell him Saturday or give in and tell him tomorrow.


----------



## shaescott

Green I’d wait for the 2nd beta results to make sure everything is okay. If it’s not viable, god forbid, he won’t have had the day of joy and excitement to then be crushed the next day. Also that way you have longer to plan how to tell him. Maybe a hunting or fishing themed announcement? The boys could hold a sign that says something like “mom’s expecting a new hunting buddy”. Idk, the internet probably has ideas on that front.


----------



## pacificlove

Pregnancy insomnia sucks... I woke up at a new "early for me", around 1 am, 330 now and still up. IllI probably fall asleep at 6 am and L will wake around 630... I can see it coming! And I have to go pee a 3rd time now, which rules out me going to sleep anytime soon.

Green, that is a fantastic line! I like the idea of the boys being involved, maybe a sign they can "fight" over? "Best hunting buddy... #1, #2 or #3? Either take a picture or let them play with the new toy/sign when DH is home. ;) Sorry I lack creativity...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I have a couple cheapies left, so I decided to take one this morning and I'll do the other on Tuesday before my appt. Does that look ok for 5+3?


----------



## FutureMrs

Looks great pretty!! Look at all the babies popping up in here I love it!


----------



## gigglebox

Green I was going to say the opposite of shae! Tell him sooner so you can share the joy. If shit hits the fan at least you had the joy first!

What about just getting a mailer envelope and addressing it to him and putting the test inside. Then play stupid when he gets home, "did you order something? You got a package." And have him open it.

Thanks yall for the bday wishes! 

Fluek no middle name picked yet.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie good put your test on the lure and tell DH look what you've caught. I think incorporating an interest makes it more special. As for family we did the big sister shirt.

I think 28 is great before a missed period. I know you feel a bit guarded so maybe wait until after Saturday's beta to tell him. I personally can't wait, I almost texted him a pic of my 9dpo frer bfp :haha:

Pacific sorry for insomnia I hope you get some rest. Mine's been related to my cold, but it sucks none the less.

Pretty considering your first faint was a week ago that's spot on. You Od later so you aren't actually 5+3. I'd say you are middle of 4th week.

Future I hope you are next!!!

I'd also love to see some others get their bfp too :)

Gigs we have some ideas but nothing set. Potentially Rose as we bith thought if it without discussing it together.


AFM feeling quite a bit better. That nap was what my body needed sooo much. Pretty excited for our reveal tomorrow!!


----------



## Flueky88

Want to brag on DH. He did an amazing job carving the fetus in the womb image on the pumpkin. I'm so proud of him.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty the line looks great!

Flueks wow, he did a great job! I suck at carving pumpkins. I don’t even bother at this point. It’s fun for a minute and then my arms are sticky with goop and a piece of the design breaks off and blech. My crappiness at carving makes every awesome pumpkin even more impressive to me.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i LOVE that Fetus carved Pumpkin :) Hubs did an awesome job!!

Pretty thats a fab dark line!!!

MrsG im rubbish at ideas for reveals, i get too excited & anxious & just blurt it out haha!! I would say tell him but that’s just me, blood result is spot on for how many dpo you are, theres no reason as to why this one would be a cp/mc.. plus if the worse was to happen (fx all fab in there) would he ask why you you would be upset & then get sad you never mentioned anything?

Feeling the insomnia Pacific :hugs: i wake up at least twice for a pee in the night & stir generally all night :( i hope u managed to get some zzzz’s in today.

Finally, half term has arrived woop & i know the kids will drive me nuts but no getting up early woop! So i did the school run, its nearly 4oclock & i ask Riley where are his Glasses??!! In his tray in his class ffs!!! Back up the school we go! We got them now but ohhhh what a faff about!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs - omg i love your new bracelet on Insta <3 Was it a Bespoke piece or did you find it? I so want to get something like this :)


----------



## claireybell

Think i just ate my body weight in Jacket Potatoe urhhhhhh! I seriously should know better, i cant move or breathe!


----------



## gigglebox

Pregnant insomniacs unite!

Cb check the link to her IG account I posted. It's under the pic. Got it from her via etsy. It was $35 and is sterling silver.

Which btw Jez, Tilly is so cute it's having me reeeeaaaally hoping you make another one. 

Btw did I tell you all we got the van? 2013 Honda Odyssey and my god is it a huge step up from my hyundai accent! The auto sliding side doors are a luxury i am absolutely looooving!!! The only feature i wish it had is a blind spot indicator but i am super happy with it otherwise. Just getting used to parking it really as I have only ever owned compacts cars.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I don't think I've ever tried. My mom didn't like Halloween. I don't even think I dyed easter eggs with her. She was/is still a great mom, but not super festive like that I suppose.

CB oh man. Glad you got his glasses. Oh and enjoy sleeping in a bit more :)

Gigs sounds awesome. Does it have a back up camera?? Oh and did they get the smell out??


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- woot woot for the new van. I really really really want a new car but it'll have to wait, especially since mine will be paid off in a couple months. Love the auto sliding doors!!!

Flu- glad you're feeling better. Most of us are over here too. How are you revealing at your party? And wow that's amazing that your DH did that!!

Cb- what is jacket potatoe?

Pretty- great line!!!


New line porn. Top is yesterday and today is bottom. Defiantly can see it's darker in just one day so I feel pretty good aboutnjt. Although I don't think I'm going to realize I'm actually pregnant until after an ultrasound or more symptoms arise.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- woot woot for the new van. I really really really want a new car but it'll have to wait, especially since mine will be paid off in a couple months. Love the auto sliding doors!!!

Flu- glad you're feeling better. Most of us are over here too. How are you revealing at your party? And wow that's amazing that your DH did that!!

Cb- what is jacket potatoe?

Pretty- great line!!!


New line porn. Top is yesterday and today is bottom. Defiantly can see it's darker in just one day so I feel pretty good aboutnjt. Although I don't think I'm going to realize I'm actually pregnant until after an ultrasound or more symptoms arise.


----------



## DobbyForever

I got my period!!!! I am so thrilled. It’s stupid lol

I had a feeling she was on her way because my appetite stopped and went back to normal the last month. I dropped about 7/8 lbs since school started. So yay! I know my doctor was never concerned but you know how doctor google is haha


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie we are going to hide my pink pumpkin in his carved one. I'll have to see if I just want to turn it around or take it out of the carved pumpkin. Also I'll be in a pumpkin costume and DH is going to be a "pumpkin" farmer "rofl: I wish I could get V into it, but she's just too young to cooperate.

Glad you all are starting to feel better too. Being sick as a mom sucks, but thankfully I have good support.

Your test progression looks fab. Tell DH today ;) It all gets more real once symptoms come in and then the 1st ultrasound :) there is nothing like seeing that heartbeat 

Dobby yay for AF!!!! Hope it's not too bad for ya. Happy Friday, I hope you enjoy your weekend. 


Guys I'm so unmotivated. Seriously, I just want to goof off or lock my door and take a nap on the floor.


----------



## wookie130

Greenie, that is so exciting!!! I can't wait to hear how you break the news to DH. When in doubt, hit up pinterest.


----------



## wookie130

Girls, my nugget, Charli turns 1 in 2 weeks!


----------



## wookie130

Girls, my nugget, Charli turns 1 in 2 weeks!
View attachment 1045936


----------



## Fern81

Hi all! Have been reading along but its so insanely busy I never have time to post. Wow congrats with all the new babies! It just makes me crave another one even though we are happy with one and done! Not on bc because with the endo & needed surgery as well as IVF to have G, add that to my age (37), the chances of me conceiving are zero! But at the moment my biological clock is screaming at me and even dh has said he would mind another one though he is completely happy with G as an only child. We'll see! Im just going to jump him regularly next cycle as I have no idea when I ovulate. Wish me luck!


----------



## Hr316

We’ve been pulling out for 4 years. I’m 95% sure I’m preggo. But haven’t gotten a positive yet. Of course in 9 dpo so it’s EARLY. But even though it’s early I have TONS of symptoms. Or else it would have never ever crossed my mind! Things I’ve never seen my body do. I’ll find out shortly! So basically I’m pregnant, insane, or dying. Lol


----------



## claireybell

Hi HR & welcome :) ha ha testers anonymous & poas aholics here heheee will you be testing anymore this cycle or awaiting period?? 8/9dpo is the most common implant days so if you are preggo, you’ll def start seeing a line in the next day or 2 eee good luck hun!

MrsG thats definately darker, amazeballs!!! Tell hubs haha! Oh, Jacket Potato is just a very large potato baked in the oven with the skin on, mine will all lovely & soft with chilli & cheese ontop mmmmm drooooool

Yay for new vehicle Gigs :thumbup: i love sliding doors on vans/people movers, saves on room for parking etc esp with kids in the back as you dont need the extra space either side of doors! You’ll get used to parking it super quick, i did with our VW! Ooh il check out the Etsy jewellery link on the page, its a beautiful bangle you have there! 

Hi Wooks! Awww shes such a lil cutey<3 Any plans for her birthday??

Fern hey! 37 is still a good fertile age, im 37 lol! You’ll be suprised how after having 1 baby actually boasts your fertility so fx hun :) go jump hubs ha ha! Hope G is doing well.

Dobby yay for af! Haha feels weird to get excited about it but its a nice relief feeling i bet! :hugs:

Flueks, go nap hun if you can!


----------



## Hr316

claireybell said:


> Hi HR & welcome :) ha ha testers anonymous & poas aholics here heheee will you be testing anymore this cycle or awaiting period?? 8/9dpo is the most common implant days so if you are preggo, you’ll def start seeing a line in the next day or 2 eee good luck hun!
> 
> MrsG thats definately darker, amazeballs!!! Tell hubs haha! Oh, Jacket Potato is just a very large potato baked in the oven with the skin on, mine will all lovely & soft with chilli & cheese ontop mmmmm drooooool
> 
> Yay for new vehicle Gigs :thumbup: i love sliding doors on vans/people movers, saves on room for parking etc esp with kids in the back as you dont need the extra space either side of doors! You’ll get used to parking it super quick, i did with our VW! Ooh il check out the Etsy jewellery link on the page, its a beautiful bangle you have there!
> 
> Hi Wooks! Awww shes such a lil cutey<3 Any plans for her birthday??
> 
> Fern hey! 37 is still a good fertile age, im 37 lol! You’ll be suprised how after having 1 baby actually boasts your fertility so fx hun :) go jump hubs ha ha! Hope G is doing well.
> 
> Dobby yay for af! Haha feels weird to get excited about it but its a nice relief feeling i bet! :hugs:
> 
> Flueks, go nap hun if you can!


I sure hope I do! I’ve gotten too excited!


----------



## Hr316

claireybell said:


> Hi HR & welcome :) ha ha testers anonymous & poas aholics here heheee will you be testing anymore this cycle or awaiting period?? 8/9dpo is the most common implant days so if you are preggo, you’ll def start seeing a line in the next day or 2 eee good luck hun!
> 
> MrsG thats definately darker, amazeballs!!! Tell hubs haha! Oh, Jacket Potato is just a very large potato baked in the oven with the skin on, mine will all lovely & soft with chilli & cheese ontop mmmmm drooooool
> 
> Yay for new vehicle Gigs :thumbup: i love sliding doors on vans/people movers, saves on room for parking etc esp with kids in the back as you dont need the extra space either side of doors! You’ll get used to parking it super quick, i did with our VW! Ooh il check out the Etsy jewellery link on the page, its a beautiful bangle you have there!
> 
> Hi Wooks! Awww shes such a lil cutey<3 Any plans for her birthday??
> 
> Fern hey! 37 is still a good fertile age, im 37 lol! You’ll be suprised how after having 1 baby actually boasts your fertility so fx hun :) go jump hubs ha ha! Hope G is doing well.
> 
> Dobby yay for af! Haha feels weird to get excited about it but its a nice relief feeling i bet! :hugs:
> 
> Flueks, go nap hun if you can!


Planning on testing again tomorrow! And probably every day


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie she is adorable and happy early birthday to her. How's life??

Fern, I'm sorry you feel down about your fertility. I think having a child does improve it. I remember ttc V and ppl tild me stories of women who did IVF for 1st and got pregnant naturally with 2nd.

Is your husband more civil??

Hr good luck!


CB oh man that sounds so yummy. I'd probably gotten too full as well.

I stayed awake by working on my amazon registry. I have my 2nd wind and need to make a clam dip for party tomorrow. Just procrastinating on bnb :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Hello everyone! I’ve been reading everything just about every day. I do love following y’all and your stories. I’ve been super busy with work and sickness-our entire family just got over the stomach virus for the second time this school year and today my sister got diagnosed with strep and of course we hung out the last 2 days and i can feel my throat getting sore... ugh. Plus I almost feel like I don’t have a place on this thread anymore since I’m technically not TTC or WTT or even NTNP. I know That’s not really how it is but I’ve never been a super regular poster almost as if I don’t think people would be interested in my boring life. Ha!

Anyway to the ladies who have had losses I am so sorry. May your TTC journey be short for your rainbow baby if that’s your chosen path. 

To Green and PrettyinInk (if memory serves correctly) congrats on your BFP! Hope everything goes great with your pregnancys.

Shae glad school is going well. Keep up the good work and you will be a stellar nurse I’m sure.

As for me. Things are ok. Cleaned out the shop for hubs and gave away the crib. Legit last thing baby related in our house and it didn’t suck as bad as i thought it would. I can honestly say I’m at peace over the no more babie unless we seriously do have a miracle. But between the fact that hubs and I barely do it and his MJ smoking I’m not sure how much of a chance we would even have. He’s been playing the new call of duty game basically nonstop and i go to bed before he does. We don’t even sleep in the same bed. Tabs hates sleeping alone and legit won’t go sleep or stay asleep unless i sleep with her. And she’s at the inlaws tonight but I’ve had a lingering light red watery discharge for days after my regular af is gone. He doesn’t like to ride the crimson wave haha so if it’s even the slightest chance there is a reddish discharge he is out. 

Anyway I’ve been watching playoff baseball and enjoying the cooler weather in Texas but not all the rain. It was great for a little while but meh I’ve had enough now lol. 

I will try and post more regularly just wanted to say congrats and sorry to a few.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- I was just thinking about you I'm glad you're checking in. So sorry about the possible strep. Hopefully you can get tested asap if you are suspicious.

Flu- ugh no energy or motivation. We've all been there. Your making a baby from scratch, you earn the naps! Lol 

HR- welcome and look froward to seeing your test. 

Cb- yum! I ate way too much dinner, turkey and gravy. Yummm 

Fern- hey!! I second flu, how is DH acting? I know you two were having a rough patch. And miracles do happen...

I probably missed someone. Sorry. 

So I told DH tonight. He's always said he wants 2 kids because all the 'deals' are sold in family 4 packs. lol like amusement parks and whatnot. So it's been an ongoing joke. So I wrapped up the tests in a box and on the wrapping paper I woke "no more..." and inside on a paper above the tests said "...family 4 packs" he didn't say anything for a minute. I think he was in total shock. But then he was happy. I think we're both scared, nervous, excited and all the feelings.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Congrats on the van.

Green - Good looking line. And I hear you about the not feeling pregnant thing. I've had no symptoms and haven't had any testing or scans to confirm. Plus I dunoo how SO, my mom and MIL are gonna take the news. -.- Also, glad DH took the news well. :)

Flueky - Maybe, about my progression being off by like a week. Guess I'll see what I measure at during my scan. Really hoping I'm not too far off in my timing. I'd like at least 30 days between my kids' BDays.

Dobby - Yay for AF! lol

Fern - Best of luck.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex!!! Hey beautiful, glad to hear an update. Also glad you are at peace with where your ttc journey is at right now. I still hope this isn't "it" but also it sounds like Tabs would be fine either way. Sorry she is giving you grief at night! How are her ears btw?

Green haha cute reveal! Yup the news is alarming at first but you guys will be all excited when it sinks in!

For those not feeling pregnant...I think it didn't hit me until about 17-20 weeks and I had scans and plenty of symptoms lol. 

So I passed my GD test, but looking at my cbc results it appears my platelets are low again (they were when i was sick earlier this year) and whatever level determines anemia is slightly below normal limits, too. Does this mean I'm anemic again? I was literally just telling my mom how I felt that way recently. My dr hasn't called or anything so I'll probably just modify my diet and ask at the next appointment. My understanding is pregnancy can reduce these numbers anyway...


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- yes i believe she would be fine either way. In fact she made a comment about a sibling a few weeks ago and I was like well baby if you have a sibling you have to share your stuff and you won’t have a playroom and a bedroom. And momma will have to take care of the new baby and not be able to sleep in your bed anymore with you... she looks at me and said “just the 3 of us is fine” hahaha

Her ears are doing good as far as we know. When we went for a follow up in August the left ear tube was out (it was supposed to be one of those so called permanent ones) and the eardrum has healed completely and there was already fluid behind it so we put in a new left tube the next week. We go back Nov 9 for a check and hopefully the tubes are staying put in both ears. 

Glad to know you passed that horrid GD test. And yeah i would say if your iron was outside of the limits you would possibly be considered anemic. Definitely try to get your iron in. Seems like i remember our hospital won’t let you do certain pain meds during labor if you’re anemic??? Maybe I’m wrong. It’s been a hot minute (or 10) since I’ve been pregnant and literally everything has changed it seems like. Ha!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I was anaemic with Logan's pregnancy. My mw just me take an iron supplement and all good. ( Stupid iron supplement just makes your poop black and you have a higher risk of constipation...)

Fern, glad to hear you are doing ok as well as tabs. 

I had good sleep last night, fell asleep early, slept through the night and now L is sleeping in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex! Fern! Good to hear from you both!

Gigs I second that pregnancy can make your iron drop. I was in the range for anemic, but my gyn said I wasn’t because I was in normal for pregnancy vs non pregnant. So I didn’t do anything other than try to eat more iron rich foods. Hoping that’s the case for you. Yay passing gd!

Tex good to hear you and T are in a good place about another. I do echo gigs and still hoping

Fern yes inquiring minds want to know lol ;)

Green omfg that’s so awesome!! And lmfao I never considered that yeah family four packs! 

Wook C is so cute!!! I can’t believe it’s been a year. 

Ok ran out of energy sorry :(. Period is good. Super light but gyn said that’s to be expected since the depo blocks hormone whatever which is what builds your lining so I don’t have much to shed. But cue backaches and cramps plus crap sleep so back to bed now that A is out


----------



## shaescott

Green congrats on telling DH, so exciting! Do you get your 2nd beta result this afternoon?

Tex it’s good to hear from you, I hope Tabs is doing okay other than the sleep thing. Sorry your TTC journey is over, but hoping you somehow get a miracle baby, even though it’s not likely. 

HR ooo totally take some tests over the next few days! We love squinting at pregnancy tests here!


----------



## Hr316

shaescott said:


> Green congrats on telling DH, so exciting! Do you get your 2nd beta result this afternoon?
> 
> Tex it’s good to hear from you, I hope Tabs is doing okay other than the sleep thing. Sorry your TTC journey is over, but hoping you somehow get a miracle baby, even though it’s not likely.
> 
> HR ooo totally take some tests over the next few days! We love squinting at pregnancy tests here!


I just took a FRER. I truly believe I ovulated on the 10th and implanted on the 18th. I even woke up with that twinge in the middle of the night and cramps. I got a BPF. So bummed. There’s just no way with everything that’s going on with me that I’m not. I’m due to start af in 5 days and my cervix is still super super high and soft. And I have a ton of discharge. None of this is normal. If you could only see the veins in my boobs. well I’ll wait a few more days I suppose!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tex- hopefully her tubes stay in place. I've heard terrible things about those things. Even the permenate are crap. 

Gigs- woot work for passing! At least it's over and you know for sure. 

Did 2nd beta this morning. No idea when I'll get the results. Last time I went I went to a smaller clinic. Asked how long and she said "it's marked STAT so they pick up every hour and get taken to the hospital (maybe 10 mins away). So today I went straight to the hospital to try to cut down on time. I asked the receptionist and she said "oh these are pretty fast" but no answer. So I asked the tech and he said "it's not marked stat so I think 48 hours" I said "what?!" And he said ya, at noon they get sent to Berkeley (almost 2 hours away!) so I have zero idea when I'll get the results. I'm going to call right before DH leaves this afternoon and hopefully it stays in, if not I'll have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## DobbyForever

Nr piiiiiics

And green that’s so weird boooo hopefully the results come in quick. They always high balled me I feel and results came in much faster than they said.


----------



## shaescott

HR hm try again tomorrow morning and see what happens? Also I agree with Dobs, we want pics

Green oh geez that’s nuts, I hope you get them tomorrow at least. I’d be so mad.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ladies who had early losses.. was your next cycle weird? I’m CD 9-10 and here’s my opk..


----------



## shaescott

Future I haven’t had a loss but I do know that the cycle (or next few cycles) after a loss can be weird, it’s quite common and normal.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ladies who had early losses.. was your next cycle weird? I’m CD 9-10 and here’s my opk..


----------



## DobbyForever

Hm mine went back to normal fairly quick but I also have had dark opks early that never turn positive turn fade the I get my real positive. But yeah no clue I guess just keep testing?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Future- my cycle after my chemical wasn't much different. I think I ovulated one day late. But I've also had opks get like that and then back off and then get a positive like Dobs was saying. 

Sorry I really can't remember what else. 

Beta was 92!!!! So it went from 28 to 92 in 47 hours. It was a doubling time of 28 hours. So all seems to be good so far. We actually told my mom today. I've been telling her we're done with kids and she's been upset by it so I wanted to tell her first.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww was she thrilled?! Also I won’t say it but you know I see that doubling time and am thinking it lol


----------



## shaescott

Green that’s a great doubling time! Also, I see what Dobs is implying, and I’m wondering the same. Though since this was a natural ovulation I’d say it’s much less likely.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I either knew someone irl or on tv who had like three sets of twins. Is it sad that I can’t distinguish my rl from reality tv? Ffs I am so tired lol

But yeah def less likely with natural so i’m curious :). To be fair I think I know just as many ladies on bnb with fast doubling times with singletons as multiples But not I wanna knooooow lol

Btw totally forgot to say yay! Congrats!!!!


----------



## TexasRider

There is a lady in our small town that had had 3 sets of twins. I want to say the last sets were back to back? Anyway she has 14 girls and no sons. As of when they did the article on her. You could probably google it and get info. 

Great numbers though Green. Glad to see them double!


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa i see exactly what Dobs is implying there :haha: alot less likely as natural ov’i g but never say never Lol ;) Awwww i bet your Mum was overjoyed MrsG <3 & that second Blood result is bloomin awesome!! 

Dobby if it helps i do stuff like that all the time, SO will be like ‘erm.. that was from that tv programne the other week??!’ Oh.. hahaaa!!! 

Tex, so lovely to hear from you chick! Big hugs for the last part of baby goods leaving yoir house :hugs: i will still pray for a rainbow baby for you though <3 & what is it about men (not boys lol) but aren’t they all boys really?? Haha! What is it about Xbox/PlayStation gaming pffft!! #eyeroll

Futur, my MC cycle was pretty much the same as my usual one hun.. pains & Ovulation around the same time poss a day or so later than usual but other than that... but they say the bod is highly fertile straight after MC or having a baby so to speak, if your feeling emotionally ok, crack straight on hun! I had my MC cycle & then my next monthly period was my last & here i am nearly 32 weeks & weren’t even trying ha ha! Fertile myrtle :haha: 

Flueks, i LOVED your halloweeny baby gender reveal video on fb, your family & friends are so thrilled for you, its lovely! Hope your tiredness isn’t too bad today.. Will you be having any 3/4d bubba scans this pg? 

Im so rubbish i need to book one in, they only do them upto 34wks with BabyBond so need to get my booking butt in gear! Its only £99 so it wont break the bank, £30 deposit on booking & remaining £69 on the day! 

HR yes we need to see test pics lol! We love a squinter hehe! Maybe you ovulated just slightly later than expected.. i def have had cycles like that esp when ive not been temp tracking (unless you have been) not all ladies get those positives straight away & takes a few days for lines to appear, when is your period due hun? I read back over last night but fell asleep trying to do my replys lol zzzZ

I buyed a couple of maternity buts today, some tan tights which are omg so comfy, leggings & a lovely black lacey 3/4 arm length top that has a tie up bit around the neck at the back, very lovely & doesnt look too Maternity like so I could get away with wearing it after ;) 

Just watched a trailer advert for the new Halloween film.. jeez does Michael ever actually die???! Lol! I thought he was killed in H20!


----------



## claireybell

Omg Tex thats crazy 3 sets of twins :shock:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg 3 sets of twins... and 14 girls?! Holy cow. 

And don't any of you dare say it. DH said already not to put it in the universe lol my doubling time With the twins was 43 hours. So I'm pretty sure this will be opposite. The boys were twins but pretty easy pregnancy overall and pretty low risk for being twins. This one will a 28 hour doubling time and probably be a terrible pregnancy.


----------



## claireybell

Nah im sure this pg will be a breeze MrsG! My second pg (Nuala) was pretty much straight forward but a bit more achey with that spd or whatever’s its called.. ligaments in hips & lower bits being very loose but other than that all good! So excited for you guys eeee!!! From your bd& ov’ig.. possible girly??! didnt you tweak your temps slightly to get crosshairs?


----------



## DobbyForever

So I was like how great we made it through October with no croup!

Just got out of the er cuz A has croup. Mild atm but he was having bad retractions for a while. So boooooo


----------



## Flueky88

Tex it's so good to hear from you. I still wish for a miracle/surprise bfp, but I'm glad you seem to be at peace with lack of ttc. Oh and lol my DH plays games for too long sometimes too. I'm too tired to do anything at that point. H8ope you don't get strep.


Greenie haha what a cute way to announce. Glad he took it well. Oh and awesome doubling time!!!

I saw a lady last month with 5 kids and there were 2 sets of twins so only one singleton. I have no idea if natural or medicated, and was none of my business but I was amazed.

How was your mom's reaction??

This pregnancy has been easier other than fatigue. Every one is different, but hope it's an easy pregnancy.

Pretty by lmp what is your due date?? Just go in with mindset at scan baby will measure behind so you aren't so panicked something is wrong. Mine was 2 or 3 days off from lmp so they just kept my edd by lmp rather than O date.

Gigs certain labs normals are lower in pregnancy. I think my rbcs were but it's because your blood volume is increased so much. After I respond to everyone I'll look at mine from last pregnancy and get back to ya.

I'm glad you passed gtt!!

Pacific yay for good sleep!! I slept better last night than I have in awhile.

Dobby I'm sorry he has croup. I was disappointed V got her first cold of tge season in October. Oh well I try to think that this will give her better immunity when she starts school.

HR if you Od on the 10th then yesterday was 9dpo still not too late. I will say as much fun as it can be I try to not put much stock into symptoms as it can really mislead you. I've been crushed before by symtom spotting.

Future wow that opk is nearly positive. I believe a cp can mess with your cycle either way.

CB thank you. Think it went really well and we really surprised them. Most thought it was a boy :haha:

They did 3d/4d at my anatomy scan and depending on what all we get at my 24 week scan, I maay or may not pay for one at 26 or 28 weeks. It's $150 which isn't terrible but with Christmas coming up I can put that money to that shopping. We are getting V a twin mattress and some bedroom furniture. Probably cheap stuff for now and we will splurge once she's older and won't draw on her furniture like I did :blush:

You should post a pic of your outfit it sounds lovely. Some of my maternity bits could be worn afterwards too. 

I've never watched the Halloween films. I'm really not into horror much, especially "slashers". Never watched Saw either.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs had a peek, my rbcs were 3.80 so a little low but normal when pregnant. My hgb and hct were barely within normal limits when not pregnant. My platelets were 388 though but mine have never been low. Maybe ring your OB in the morning to ask about your results?


AFM some pics from the reveal. It went really well, nearly everyone was surprised. Still happy as I have the only girl(s). They were all asking about anither in the future. We haven't closed the door on ttc #3 but it's going to be a little while like 4 to 5 years if we do.

I'm meeting a girl tomorrow about a infant car seat for $30. It'll be at a busy gas station so not worried. I don't see paying full price for something you use so briefly. I'll make sure expiration date is still good though.

I'm also thinking of buying a bassinet. I used rock and play with V but I know they are supposed to lie flat. I will still use a rock and play for S but I don't want it to be her bed for naps and overnight sleep.

I pulled my right shoulder blade muscle today. I thought I was going to have to go to ER it hurt so bad, but i stretched it somehow to make the pain manageable. Took some Tylenol and iced it. Going to take it easy and have MIL give V a bath for me.

Anywho think that's it. Have a great day girls.


----------



## Marumi

FutureMrs said:


> Ladies who had early losses.. was your next cycle weird? I’m CD 9-10 and here’s my opk..

I had one and a delayed period but ovulation at the regular time.


----------



## Cppeace

I had a weird kind of late miscarriage and my next cycle was fairly delayed I think it went 45ish days when my norm is 31-32 days on the norm. 
With the couple chemicals my cycles weren't much effected.


----------



## claireybell

Awww Flueks i didnt see you pumpkin bump pic on fb or was it probs not posted? Very cute indeed! Oh i hate horror films usually as i hate being made to ‘jump’ & im a chicken s**t :haha: but ive seen a couple of the Halloween films & i dont mind Jamie Lee Curtis so i wouldn’t mind seeing the next one lol! 

Ah Dobs im sorry A has croup... lotsa steam in the bathroom etc, hopefully it’ll clear up very soon hun :hugs: 

Gigs forgot to say on my last post, i had Iron tabs with Nuala but didnt make me constipated, quite the opposite actually Lol but dark poop indeed as Pacific has said! Apricots are high in Iron & keep u regular, dbl whammy lol! Lower platelet levels are normal in pg aswell, mine drop consistently all the way through & theres not alot we can do to increase it .. 

I had my ‘suprise’ baby shower today, which was lovely, few family & friends & lotsa baby tid bits <3 omg sooooo much food i wont need to cook for the next few days haha! Lotsa sweets for kiddies aswell so naturally Riley was buzzing :shock: im suprised hes sound asleep right now.. lol!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - By LMP, my EDD would be June 18. I'm going into the scan with an open mind, but I'm still hopeful I don't measure too small. 
Good to hear your reveal went well and I hope your shoulder gets better soon. :)

I read everyone's posts, but don't really have much to contribute. Just hope you're all doing well. 

So, I went to a Celebration of Life and then dinner after with my mom and SO this weekend. Somehow pregnancy came up. I was asking my mom for details about her ectopic back in '82 and then she made some comment about only finding out I was pg at 24 weeks last time. I said I had my reasons and she was like "well, I'm your mom, I should know. You know I wouldn't have told you to get rid of it, right? I'm not like that." So, that makes me less scared to tell her.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty what’s a “celebration of life”? And wow 24 weeks? Were you worried she would actually tell you to terminate? My mom would flip shit on me if I didn’t tell her until then. Of course, I wouldn’t have to tell her. She’d know. She always knows when people she’s close with are pregnant. She sometimes knows before they even know. She called up her sister, who was in either India or Pakistan at the time, can’t remember which, and legit told her she was pregnant, her sister was like “no I’m not” and then took a test and she was indeed pregnant. She also called up a friend and was like “you’re pregnant aren’t you?” And the friend was like “... we’re not telling people yet.” My mom is very intuitive, or I guess psychic if you believe in that stuff. So when I get pregnant, I’ll probably just tell my mom as soon as I know, hopefully I’ll be able to tell her before she just... knows. It would be a bummer to be like “hey mom guess what?” “You’re pregnant.” “Um. Yeah. Thanks for ruining the surprise with your baby-radar.”

CB yay for baby shower and goodies!

Flueks lovely pic, such a cute pumpkin shirt to go with the bump!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae my guess is the equivalent to a funeral or memorial service.

Pretty i’m Glad your mom’s comment has made you more at ease. I mean i’m Glad in general how things play out. Misery loves company, but I am so happy that while we started this journey both fearful of being single moms that it has not turned out to be your reality. Can’t wait to hear your scan update!

Fluek so sorry about your shoulder! And I agree I adore both pumpkins!

Cb yay for baby shower! Glad the kids had fun and no sugar crash hehe hope his tummy is good to him after he wakes up

I didn’t read very far back. I am two nights s* for sleep between A not sleeping well from being off routine Friday and ER last night. I have never been so tired


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Shae - It's pretty much like a funeral, but without an official (religious) service. People just get together, have some food, reminisce and that's it.
No, I was never worried about that. I knew her and my dad are pretty much pro-life. I felt I should tell SO first, but I wasn't sure if he would stick around or not. And we had a trip to visit his stepmom and see a hockey game in Tennessee in late March '17. So, I had to wait til after the trip in case he said I couldn't come anymore and never wanted to see me again. I told her like an hour after I told him.

Dobby - Well, I wouldn't have minded being a single mom. I mean, having another person there to help is nice, but there are times it feels like I'm doing everything anyway. lol. At least I wouldn't have to fight with someone over names. But I'd also like all my kids to have the same dad.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty ah okay, that definitely makes sense to tell your SO before your mom. I’m sorry you had to worry so much about him leaving because you were pregnant. I’ll never understand how a man could leave his SO just because she’s pregnant, as if he didn’t participate in the act that caused the pregnancy, or as if it’s not his child he’s leaving behind. Though if the deadbeat would be a terrible parent/abusive/cause trauma to the child, I’d rather them leave of course. Anyway. I’m so glad he didn’t run off on you. I hope I’m not coming off as judgey towards you, I don’t mean to be. I only mean to be judgey towards deadbeat dads/parents lol.

Dobs I’m sorry you’re getting shit sleep. I hope it improves, and I hope A has a good spurt of no illnesses for a while after this, and that he feels better from the croup.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah totally agree SO should know first. I remember that trip! Do you think she has mother’s intuition this time or just total coincidence?

True single motherhood comes with its perks. But i’d Punch someone in the nuts to have help this weekend. Lol

And I hear you if ex was less insane i’d Be willing to let him off child support to father A’s sister. But he’s insane and with A scoring moderate risk for autism i’m Not trying to have more of his psychopath genes. I love A though wouldn’t change a thing about him

Shae truth I wish my dead beat ass hat just stayed gone when he left. And thank you! His croup is actually pretty good. He’s been cranky all day or sleeping. Like inconsolable and refusing to eat and he pooped legit 6x today but the cough and croup sounds and temp is fine. But day three is the worst so we shall see. I just hope we don’t end flu season in the hospital again. And my mom is off next week so if he gets bad she’ll watch him and i’ll Just commute from her house :) though honestly I could use the excuse for a day off lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty have you told SO yet? Here's to hoping all goes smoothly.

Wooks!!! How did I forget to say hi??? Hi! How is Charlotte 1 already?! Time sure does fly with kids.

Fluek how can I view the reveal video? If you want to share, that is ;) look at your cute pumpkin tum! I need that shirt!

My friend is pregnant! I am so excited!!! She just found out. So crazy, she has taken ONE test and said she'll test again this week (one week after the first positive)! I am blown away by her restraint.

Also, whose kid was it who pooped in the tub last week? Was that Victoria? Lev pooped in the tub today :rofl: He stood up, farted, sat down, then shit up the tub :haha: i was just dumbstruck! Des never did that so this was my first time experiencing it. I just laughed...about all you can do!

Oooh also went shopping with bday money today...i got inspired to start a new tradition. The day after Thanksgiving, I am going to gift the boys Christmas pajamas to put on and we'll all get cozy and decorate the house and trim the tree! So they'll kick off the xmas season with new pj's every year...in theory.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs that’s sounds super cute, and perfect with Thanksgiving, thought ours here was two weeks ago. I do think it was V who pooped in the bath(?). Tilly did it too a while back and I was hoping it was a one-off but it turned into a phase. Luckily she grew out of it and started telling us when she needs to poo. Oh, ditto on cute bracelet! I was tempted to get one after seeing yours actually but then thought I’d feel bad if/when Tilly has a sibling and there’s a bear cub missing. But there defo won’t be a new bear cub for at least two years I reckon.

Green - congrats! Honestly, just based on your skepticism even before testing, I just knew you’d get a bfp. Am I right in remembering you’re hoping for a third boy?

Tex and Fern - so glad to hear from you guys! Hope you get to post more. Tex, I always love an update from everyone, TTC or not.

Dobs - argh poor A with the croup. Hopefully he’ll have a nice healthy spell and it will be an absolute dream for you.

Pretty - glad you feel better about telling your mum. Are you waiting for the scan before telling SO?

Flueks - awesome reveal pics and I’m gojng to have to check this video out on Facebook soon.

CB - I was jealous about your jacket potato. When I used to work in Canary Wharf in London, then were a jacket potato joint whose name I forget but I used to love getting one with ham, baked beans and cheese. Mmmmmm. 

Forgetting lots, I know, sorry! I just caught up on many pages.

AFM I’m just busy with school. So glad Tilly has adjusted to daycare so I can actually do some work. My dissertation has been receiving less of my attention than it should though because I’m spending most of my time preparing to see patients and then doing so much admin and paperwork relating to that. It’s nerve wracking but nice to get into. I saw my first couple (for couples therapy) recently and that was... interesting. I’m not sure they’ll be coming back! I’m also doing a course in clinical psychopharmacology, and Shae if you’re reading this, I thought of you and some of your gut problem, since some antidepressants can totallt mess with your guys. Actually one of my current patients can’t yake any psych meds coz they all seem up mess her up in that way. Idk either you’ve considered this? Anyway, just thought of you, that’s all.

I really wonder how M+S is doing.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I also think of M&S every so often. I hope she’s okay, I worry because I know her mental health wasn’t very stable especially with her postpartum depression. 
Zoloft definitely can mess with my stomach, I’ve been forgetting to take them and I took a half dose last Monday and an hour later I puked it up. I’m actually trying again today, I took a 1/4 dose a few hours ago. I’m a bit nauseous but not so much I need to actually puke. Yet. We’ll see how those goes I guess. I don’t think the Zoloft has anything to do with the prolapse I had, though. My mom thinks I might fit the criteria for Hypermobile Ehlers-Danlos, a connective tissue disorder, with which prolapses are very common. There’s a bunch of symptoms, but there’s 3 sections of criteria and you must fulfill 2/3 sections and I fulfill one symptom section, the other two are joint dislocations (nope, but my sister has that, she can voluntarily dislocate her thumb, and dislocated her shoulder falling off a chair as a toddler) OR family history. Well, my dad probably has the same thing but he’s not diagnosed and his dad wasn’t either despite also having many of the symptoms so how would I actually get the family history? I would say that my sister is actually more likely to have it than I am, but then again her super low tone stuff is from my mom I think, so she might just be a mix of my parents’ extremes. Who knows at this point? Okay I’m rambling. Anyway, my chronic constipation could definitely be from my Zoloft, but my diet affects it a lot too. It often goes away when I’m eating at the dining hall. I was often constipated during the summer because I wasn’t eating regularly or healthily at all. 

Dobs yeah tbh I wish your ex would just go away too, he’s caused so much stress and heartache for you and A. Although I wish he would pay the damn child support he owes you.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and Jez, I just realized Tilly is gonna be 2 in 2 months! That’s so crazy! I remember when you came on to this thread after your BFN cycle!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Not feeling any judgement here. :)

Dobby - I don't think she senses anything.

Gigs and Jez - I have my first prenatal appt on Tuesday. I'm gonna try to get my blood work done ASAP and hope I can get a scan booked for this coming weekend. If not, the weekend after will do. I figure I'll tell him after the blood results come back. I'll probably say something like "I have an appt coming up that I think you should come to."


----------



## caz & bob

gigglebox said:


> Did they do an ultrasound or pelvic exam? Sounds like it could be a cyst

hiya no love done bloods they have come back normal I am now 13 days late today so weird for me


----------



## caz & bob

Flueky88 said:


> CB gad Nuala is feeling better. Ah and just over a month until your leave. I suppose I need to get cracking soon on setting mine up ;)
> 
> Caz hope you get it figured out. Sounds like an ultrasound could be useful to investigate.
> 
> Gigs thanks! Oh and happy belated birthday!! So sorry I missed that last night
> 
> I was wanting something for pain at 4cm. My only option was epidural, but I had to wait to be transferred to other hospital, sign papers, have labs drawn and results back. Omg it was awful, I had no classes on how to deal at all with labor pain. Hope next time I deal with it better. I suppose at least my epidural at 8.5cm didn't stall labor much at all.
> 
> Have you thought of middle name for Myles??
> 
> Future I say cross that bridge when/if it gets there. When do you usually O?? I'm already thinking of you testing :haha:
> 
> Greenie eagerly awaiting your test. Hope you get your beta result today.
> 
> AFM ugh feel like death on a cracker. I'm just really exhausted. Think I'll go home early today. Thank goodness for salary!!

I have phoned them and asked to speak with a doctor that's what in going to ask hopefully we should have answers then


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 13 days late today bloods have come back normal so I have ask for doctor to ring me I want a ultrasound done


----------



## shaescott

Caz hm hopefully you figure out what’s going on with the ultrasound!

Just took my second nursing exam. I was feeling really confident and then the last 15 questions or so (out of 50) were way harder. I’m not totally sure what to expect for my grade, I’m guessing low 80s, hopefully no lower than an 80 because if it’s lower than an 80 I have to meet my faculty advisor, it’s the program rules.


----------



## gigglebox

Holy moly Tilly is approaching 2??!!! That is so crazy. 

Jez just get the bracelet! It's $35 for silver but you can get a cheaper metal. You can also ask about the ability to add a bear later before you order. Here's a picture of the inside. I figure at this price, if she can't add a bear later should that be a thing, i can spare $35 in a couple years for another. This one will become a keepsake, like my necklace i have too (it's a pendant with a mama bear and 2 babies)


----------



## Flueky88

CB we took pumpkin bump pic that night after the reveal. I've actually never put my bump pics on FB. I think my bump looks funny where at belly button it sinks in. I suppose it's to do with my normal tummy fat.

Yay for surprise shower and lots of food. Yes sugar and caffeine can ruin naps or bed time. Glad Riley still zonked out.

Pretty well I hope this bub isn't too far off from lmp. I'd say a week at latest if I recall your dates right. Glad to hear you'll go in with an open mind. I just hate to read about women worrying when it's just because they Od later. Seriously, some doctors are in the stone age about conception only being CD14. Anyways, sorry to rattle on. I hope they are a month apart for your sake :) I can't recall was alex born before or after his edd?? Very interesting your mom brought that up. I do agree that SO should know before her.

Dobby I hope you get some rest. Lits of love and :hugs: oh and thank you on the pumpkins.

Shae Thank you. Wow below an 80. As long as we passed (75 or higher) we never had to seek advisement. In any case I'm sure you did well. Do you guys go over the test after everyone has turned in theirs?

Gigs it's on my FB page. If you have one and want to add me, just PM me and I'll give you my name :)

I was glad I had a bump for that shirt. It wasn't too expensive, I actually used the 40% deal motherhood was running at the time to get it.

Yay for your friend and isn't hard to believe there are actually women who only test once, twice, or once a week x2 weeks. It makes me realize how insane I am :rofl:

Oh and yes that was V who pooedin the tub the other weekend. Haha hope he doesn't make it a habit. So far V hasn't done it again. I just picked her up and hovered her over the tub :haha:

Sounds like a lovely tradition. We used to always put up the tree the day after Thanksgiving. It feels special. I have to work so I'll probably make my tradition that Saturday :)

Jez good luck on finishing that dissertation. Omg I know you can't really say due to privacy but I'm curious deep down about that couple therapy experience of yours.

Oh and yes it is hard to believe Tilly is nearly 2. Hard to believe how long this thread has been going.

Caz hope you get an answer soon. Limbo is awful because your mind can wander off into thinking horrible things.


----------



## Flueky88

AFM shoulder isn't perfect but much better. I suppose I need to be very careful.

I ordered a breast pump Saturday. The spectra s2. My insurance covers it except for the carrying bag I got to go with it. When I ordered it said my insurance wouldn't allow them to ship until baby is born and email i recieved yesterday from aeroflow said same. I got an email this morning that it's shipped so I'm pretty stoked about that. I really struggled getting milk from PISA. I'm hoping I can EBF before going back to work but pump while I'm off to build a stash.

Seems my insurance wants to fight tge pharmacy about my injections. They denied then approved my September shipment. Then again this month they've denied so here's to it getting approved again. I really don't see why they would deny the refill this month. 

Alright enough blabbing


----------



## needausername

Hey! Just popping in to say Hi and that I should be back in here just after Christmas! Also hoping that after that TTC will finally be a regular thing .... or even better..... once more then off to a frantic 9 months of panic!

Like a little excited kid waiting for Santa.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek if peeing on tests is a measure of insanity I'm so screwed. Glad the shoulder is better..ahh I forgot I think I put a pump on my registry , i wanted to ask if any of you heard of it but I can't remember the name :-k now wtf with your insurance?! Can you call them and explain it was already previously approved? I would be livid.


----------



## Michellebelle

Flueky, the spectra s2 is awesome! It’s what I’m still using now... even though I’m working on weaning. I love it. I heard so many great things about it from others before I ordered.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - He was born 2 days early. But when I went for my dating scan at 8w3d and they said he was measuring 8w6d. So, I guess he was fairly "on time".


----------



## Flueky88

Needa good luck on ttc after Christmas!!

Gigs lol yup just about all of us would be in the psych ward.

Gigs generally speaking ACA made it where you qualify for a new breast pump each pregnancy so I would look into that before registering for it. Last time I was part of "healthy maternity" program with my insurance and with it they sent me a beeast pump. This time I went through aeroflow, the company had dabbled into wound vacs so I know they are legit. Edgepark is another one, but I never liked ordering wound care supplies for patient's with them. Anyways just a thought so maybe you could get a gift card or other higher priced item if you get a pump for free through insurance.

Michelle ah good to hear another great review of spectra s2. I'm pretty excited about it. I figured if I didn't like it I still have my PISA but I think I'll prefer the spectra. I could only pump 1 to 2 oz each time pumping 8 times a day. I just couldn't keep up with Vs appetite. 

Pretty oh okay. So hope this one won't come late either.


----------



## gigglebox

I have a shared health plan, not a true insurance, so nope. But the pump wasn't bad in price. I'm going to have to check what it is when i have time...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs oh okay. Well poop.

I'm at ob gyn. I didn't say earlier but woke up with wet panties. Not sure if I'm leaking amniotic fluid. It didn't smell like urine or leftover semen. Hoping it's one of those or even BV. Prayers please

Update: Not amniotic fluid. Waiting for more info.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thinking of you fluek s hope all is alright and you get answers soon


----------



## claireybell

Pheeew!! Glad its not waters Flueks! Urhh BV is rubbish, i suffer something awful when i get it, easily treated pg or not :thumbup: 

Ive only ever had the Tommee Tippee electric breast-pump but only used it once or twice when trying to wean Nuala & Riley .. its ok, bit noisy tbh! I still have it now.. maybe il get a manual one & if i dont get on bf this time around id like to try pumping! Be good around crimbo time esp if i want some Wine lol


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Dobby. How are you and A?

CB yes I've had it twice before. Once was many years ago and the other diagnosed the day before my waters broke with V. I ignored it a bit the day before I was diagnosed so it was my fault. This time it's not too bad, but it just frightens me as it feels like a repeat of my exp. with V. 

Never heard of the tommee tippee one. I know the PISA was fairly loud. I've heard the spectra is much quieter and feels more natural. Sounds nice treating yourself to some wine at christmas :)


So he says it's a mild case of BV. So he's going to prescribe some gel to insert. He wants to be proactive with my history which I'm thankful for.


----------



## gigglebox

Thank goodness you seem to have an attentive dr Fluek! Hope you can clear it up and it causes no issues. I'll keep you in my thoughts, noooooooo more premature wee babes!

The pump is an EOV electric pump...? No idea, it's got 4/5 stars on amazon and less than $60. HAS to be better than the shitastic medela insurance pump i had last time!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thanks. They are an amazing group. You rotate through the OBs and midwives but they are awesome. I like meeting them at your visits so you should have met whomever is on call when you deliver. Ironically, the one that delivered V I had an appt with him for the next week :haha:

I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for anything suspicious because I don't want a premature labor and delivery. Hoping for at least 37 weeks. 

I'll look into that pump. Good that it has high reviews though. I was really disappointed with my medela one. It was so rough, I think I could only handle the lowest setting. The hospital grade one, the symphony, was better, but not wanting to pay to rent one, then again since I'll meet my oop maybe I will if I have issues.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks - ah so glad it wasn’t fluids. I can understand even with BV that you’d feel a bit uncomfortable given last time. But it sounds like it’s fairly common and easy to handle. Glad they’re being proactive.

Re: privacy and therapy, it’s okay as long as I don’t reveal any details that would easily identify the person/s to whoever might know them. It isn’t a really interesting story though. Basically there was some confusion at the start because they thought they were coming for a free consultation so they weren’t expecting to have to pay, and admin wasn’t around that day just by fluke, so I had to take the payment after they went back and forth about whether to go ahead or not (they didn’t know if their insurance would cover it and I couldn’t guarantee that it would), so it just wasn’t off to a good start. Then they basically described their problems as just being about arguing once a month about minor things, so I gave them some de-escalation techniques to start with, but they were totally skeptical. And then at the end (and i had already gone over by half an hour) one of them revealed that they feel like if these techniques don’t work, their relationship will be over. Just totally not the impression they gave prior to that. I should’ve explored that more but we were already over time. The skepticism I do understand, but I did try to manage their expectations about how it’s just an experiment and there’s so much more we will be doing that’s tailored specifically to them once I actually get a better feel of their relationship. Apparently it’s common for couples to want an instant fix. Wouldn’t that be nice. Anyway, hopefully it won’t be as bad next time.

Gigs - good point on always being able to get another $35 bracelet. It’s not exactly a fortune. I’d definitely want sterling silver. I love the writing on the inside!

Shae - I’m sure you’ll do just fine on the test. I bet you’d have felt better if the first 15 questions were tough and all the rest were easy. Hopefully you’ll get a good chunk of those 15 right though.


----------



## pacificlove

What is BV? Stupid question maybe....

Jez, it sounds like you have a handle on this from a therapist standpoint. It just comes down to whether or not they'll take your advice. Some people take it well, others just go through therapy to say they tried, but expect it to be a magic wand without putting in any effort themselves. 

Afm: cross your fingers please! Remember the large acreage I was talking about a while back? We'll Thanksgiving DH and I decided to put an offer on, but found out that it was no longer for sale. Taken off the market because the seller ran into problems registering the lot. So a week goes by and our realtor suggests we try to lease it in the meantime, although legally it could be quite difficult. So we write up our ideas and we don't hear from the seller's agent. Ugh... Can you feel my pregnant frustrated.mind (we are moving out of here in a week!) Today we finally hear back from "the other side". They want to set up a meeting. Wohoo, it's a start, again I am stressed, but hopefully a step in the right direction.


----------



## Cppeace

Good luck on the land Pacific!


----------



## Flueky88

Jez definitely. It's actually known to increase risk of premature labor so yikes. I have a feeling this won't be the last time I have it during pregnancy. 

I think you are right. People let things go on until they are almost at a breaking point and go to therapy for an instant fix. I suppose there is so much instant gratification in this world it's hard to comprehend that healing relationships aren't that way.

Pacific it's bacterial vaginosis. It's very similar to a yeast infection. Basically my normal vaginal flora gets out of whack and bad normal flora take over. Fairly common in pregnancy. 

Crossing my fingers for you on getting that land. That would be awesome!!


----------



## claireybell

Your Dr sounds on the ball Flueks, so glad it wasnt anything other than mild BV.. you probs already know this but after you’ve had the internal antiB gel for it, leave it at least 3-5 days before sex as the gel wipes the slate clean of all Bacteria good/bad in the Vag & the good bacteria needs to rebuild other wise the BV comes back within a matter of days.. Semen is a big common cause of BV! I never knew when untreated it can cause pre-term labour aswell, i had it treated at wk 38 pg with Nuala but had it ALL the way throughthst pg... she still went 12 days over lil chimp lol!

Omg im soooooo tired zzzzzZ


----------



## claireybell

Good luck Pacific :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek basically all the obgyn practices here are groups. I don't like it...hoping once my surgeon has been established i can just stick with him/her the rest of the pregnancy. If i'm honest it's really one particular doctor i'm hoping to avoid. Last pregnancy i used my favorite GP but he's since moved out of state :( 
Interesting i'm not the only one with medela pump issues! I had the opposite though, a oump loud as crap but horribly inefficient. I think the most i got out in a session was a pathetic 1.5oz, and i could turn it on max and be comfortable with it. I thought it was just me :( so upset I didn't even think to try a different pump. At least i know better this time.

Jez that sounds super awkward. Hopefully they give it another go. Do you ever see couples you think are just doomed and shouldn't waste effort trying to patch things up?

Cpp are you in the tww yet?

Afm feeling ENORMOUS. I don't feel like baby is big, it's more like I feel big...up 30lbs already :dohh: i do feel like my energy is coming back a little after just one day of iron supplements so i'm hoping to continue that trend and get back into walking and maybe some prenatal work outs. Bonus if I can kick this damn constant sugar craving!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Pacific that is so exciting! Fingers crossed that leads to you owning it! Have youvtehomed all the animals yet?

Has hubby leaked any sex-revealing hints yet? :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Glad to hear it was nothing serious.

Pacific - Good luck!

Ugh, today has sucked...

- Dropped Alex off at daycare, raced to the bank, took care of some dumbass-ery on my part, then raced back to pick him up for his/our Dr appt
- He got 2 shots today, but has to come back for his flu shot in a month, so there's another day I'll be late for work (where I'm paid hourly)
- Was told I had to come back in a couple weeks for a prenatal physical (so, more time off work). My Dr is away right now and if the person subbing for her is a guy, I'm declining
- Got my blood work paperwork, but nothing for a scan
- Got the blood work done, but the nurse realized she needed to fill 2 more vials after she already pulled out the needle
- For the 3rd day in a row, I forgot to bring wipes to daycare for Alex, so I gave them the pack from his diaper bag. Of course, he decides to poop twice at the Dr's office
- Spent the rest of the day at work feeling just blah and out of it
- Picked up Alex from daycare and found out that over the 2 days they'd allotted for picture day, and a few attempt, he was crying too much to have his pic taken
- SO worked a half day from home and had brought up the idea of doing something in the slow cooker that he could keep an eye on, but when he came to my house to pick us up, he asked what I wanted to do for dinner. I said I thought he was doing something in the slow cooker and he said we never really decided on anything. So, who was making dinner, after cleaning all the pots and pans and utensils we needed cuz nothing ever gets cleaned by him? Me
- And now the website to view my blood results has gone full ******ed and won't let me access anything

On top of all that, I have done next to nothing for Halloween. I feel so defeated. I just wanna go to bed and wake up in mid-November. -.-

Here's my last cheapie from today, for all you POAS-aholics.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez super awk :(

Pl fxed!!! Hope it all works out

Fluek glad you got the gel. It’s def scary but hoping the quick action prevents any serious complications.

A has a runny nose and I have meetings before and after school so tired. And irritated like your kids have 3.5-4.0 gpas and we have conferences in three weeks anyway whhhhhy lol oh well gotta earn my keep haha

Pretty I forgot wipes too! Worst part being they were in my car I just kept forgetting to take them out and finally today (with the b* tone) she goes I had to use another kids wipes. Like get over it i know people used my diapers and wipes so stfu it was one day haha but I feel you. Don’t beat yourself up and one small thing at a time. Hope the website is back up soon

Gigs sorry you feel big I bet you still look fab. You always look so cute in your bump shots

Shae gl with school! I hate test season

Afm just still drowning under work and court stuff and being sick and life. A’s 15m check was yesterday. 31in and 22lbs 14.8oz, so still hanging out in the 30s and 50s percentiles. I did fill out an ASQ-3 form because I brought up the comments about autism but really my concern he has a speech delay. I got his eval from daycare and they noted they same concerns of lack of disinterest in certain types of communication and lack of words. Apparently he can’t wait his turn like duh he’s an only child with a single mom who is overcompensating for his shit dad. He knows not this waiting concept lol. So we’ll hear back sometime about what kaiser’s plan is/if he will need testing. Which i’m Sure he will. A speech delay doesn’t worry me as long as it’s not connected to anything else. Was also annoyed to find out we could have gotten our flu shots then instead of waiting 45m to do it at the flu clinic r_r but I would have waited anyway cuz I wanted it done asap before we got sick again hahaha


----------



## pacificlove

Flue season is upon us... Good luck to all in fending it off.

Thanks for all the good vibes, we'll probably need them. Today I feel better that we may get the property. DH is a good degotiator, so I'll shut up and let him do ALL the talking ;)

Dobs, good luck with the court sh!t. Hope it goes away soon! And yeah, poop on the daycare, pretty sure if it's a few days they can just replace another babies wipes that they took when you bring in another pack... *Insert eye roll emoji*

Gigs, are you having a cescrtion or vbac? I cant remember... 
I'll be attempting a vbac with my mw in attendance at the hospital. But apparently protocol has it that I still need a obgyn appointment in third trimester as a check up. *Insert another eye roll*
No, DH is keeping me on my toes and me him on baby gender! Before L was born a friend gave us a couple of bags of baby clothes. We sorted out the clean gender neutral stuff we liked. Since we don't want to pack it all with us, DH is supposed to sort through it. Anyway he hasn't yet, so today I sorted out the newborn-3 month old girly summer clothes. May and June aren't dress temperatures here.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty sorry your day was crappy :(

Dobs I hope the court crap gets dealt with soon, and I hope A’s speech delay resolves and that he doesn’t have any other autism signs. 

Jez interesting on the couples therapy. I understand them wanting a quick fix, but of course it’s not realistic. It sounds like they don’t argue terribly often, so that’s confusing. Maybe just that when they do argue it escalates so much? SO and I sometimes have that problem, but our big fights only happen every few months. I’ve noticed we fight over texts the most because we don’t see the other person or hear their tone so we depersonalize the argument and just get angry. I prefer to call him when we’re arguing because it softens our anger when we hear each other’s voices, so the argument goes better. 

Today I had my midterm evaluation for clinical. My instructor said I got satisfactory aka I passed (which is the goal, we’re not supposed to get above expectations at midterm). She wants me to practice taking blood pressure on multiple people each clinical because I do still struggle with taking BPs (which I totally agree with, I 100% need more practice). She also said I get word vomit (not with patients but with the clinical group when not on the floor) and I need to work on thinking before I speak/share too much cuz it’s about professionalism. Ouch, but totally fair. I totally get word vomit and share things that I should just keep to myself lol. I get frustrated at myself when I realize I’ve done it again, but I have a hard time realizing until after it’s already been said. Anyway. Passed that, just waiting to get my test grade back from lecture that I took on Monday. I have a microbiology test tomorrow at 8 am. I’m so exhausted, I’m not getting enough sleep, I’m just staying up late studying and doing stupid ATI modules and I’m barely functioning at this point. Blech. Also Taco Bell gave me a beef burrito when I asked and paid for chicken, so it’s a crappy night :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Shae you seem to be getting on ok with your tests though hun & its all new, your sailing through :)

Pretty your cheapie test is blazing positive! Hope all goes well when u decide to tell ye blokey! Dont beat yeself up hun, your only human, i have days like that aswell & you want to say f**k it to everything! Today will be a better day my lovely :hugs: 

Ha Gigs I totally have the sweet sugar thing going on this pg aswell, i need to put actual weight on though as ive not gained alot, i think its just all baby lol! Glad you feel abit more energised with re to the Iron supplements.. get yeself some Prune juice & ready to eat dried Apricots if your worried about constipation hun, that’ll certainly keep things regular lol! 

I forgot to ask my MW about another blood draw for Iron check as i feel pooped most days, i know she’ Be doing one on my 34wk apt in couple wks! I had my Flu & Whooping cough vaccines yesterday... O M G! My bloody arm from the whooping cough one is killing me (normal apparently) & so it was awkward to sleep with that & then my hips & lower back jammed up in the night whilst trying to roll to get out of bed for a pee (3 times arhhhh) so ive had hardly any sleep, feel like i could cry atm as im hobbling around this morning like an old lady & a limp in pain :( Sorry to moan, i should feel blessed that im pg & baby is fine but i hurt so much, never had it with my other 2 pg’s..


----------



## shaescott

CB yeah my grades are coming out pretty well, so I’m glad/thankful/proud re: my grades. I’m just drowning in the work and the studying. I tend to need a nap by mid afternoon, so I end up staying up until at least 2 am doing the work and/or studying for the next exam. I’ll have a few days with no work at all for me to do, I’ll be all caught up, and then suddenly I have 5 assignments due all at once. I had a weekend where I got ahead and did a bunch of stuff days before they were due, that was great, I was ahead, and then an avalanche of assignments hit and I was back to square one. It’s just frustrating and time consuming and exhausting. I’ll have a bit of a break once tomorrow (technically today as it’s nearly 4 am) is over, I gotta do a module due midnight tomorrow/today after exam/class/lab, then I can sleep until lab at 1 pm Thursday. I just gotta make it through tomorrow. I expect tomorrow to go poorly energy wise and wellness/wellbeing wise. I just want to get it over with. I’m trying to study for my micro exam at 8 am and I just want to sleep. I’m scared I’m gonna sleep through my alarms and miss the exam cuz I’m so tired. I had a debilitating headache (it was my whole forehead, not one side, so not a migraine I don’t think, though my migraine meds kicked in after about an hour) at the end of clinical and I had to nap until like 9 pm, otherwise I would be done with everything and sleeping rn. 
Anyway, enough about me. 
I’m sorry about the pain you’re having, that’s so awful, especially in the third trimester. Don’t feel bad about moaning about it, I’m constantly complaining, it’s like my unofficial favorite pastime at this point lol


----------



## Flueky88

Cb I wasn't sure on how many days. Not typically a thing I deal with from my nursing job. The only other time I used the gel was when I wasn't currently active so it wasn't an issue. So, in short thanks because I was figuring just 2 days. Poor DH:haha: oh and I wonder why it seems to bother some more than others. In all fairness I noticed it on a Sunday morning with V but blew it off until Monday afternoon. I also had a bad UTI with no symptoms but culture cameack with 2 different bacteria. So maybe a combo of things??

Hope you got some rest :)

Oh and my flu shot made my arm quite sore this year. I could only sleep on my left side for like 3 nights. Ugh, it was so annoying. Hope your arm feels better soon.

Gigs, I suppose it would be nice to just have one, but I couldn't imagine them being on call 24/7. There is one n the town I live in, but he's a joke. He did a hysterectomy on MIL when her problem was a kidney stone. Also he removes staples too early. He wouldn't tell my husbands cousin gender until 3rd tri because he hates it not being a surprise. Yeah, just no to that crap.I will say it can be tough finding a group practice that you like all the providers. There are actually more at the group but they don't all do OB. In fact my normal gyn there doesn't deliver anymore.

I hope you can avoid that one dr. So far I haven't met 2 of the providers who deliver. I'm meeting one of them in November.

I also could only get 1.5 to 2 oz. Sometimes less than an ounce. I felt like it was just me, but maybe not. I'm super excited to get to try again with BF and pumping. Would be nice to save money by not buying formula.

You know I wonder if people gain more with boys?? My mom gained 60lbs with my bro and 45 lbs with me. She was a skinny minnie though. I've gained 5 or 6lbs but not surehow I've not gained more. I'm not eating as healthy as I did with V. In any case I thinj we are our own worst critics and sure you look lovely.

Pretty beautiful bfp!! Oh man your day sounds awful. I hate days like that. I hope today is better. Once you get results you telling SO then?

Dobby you would think with those gpas conferences wouldn't be needed. 

Hope A gets over croup soon and his eval goes well if it's done. As far as percentiles I think it's related so much to their genes, then again he might hit a growth spurt.

Shae sounds like it went well. You will get the hang of getting manual bp. Oddly enough around here most settings use automatic bp machine. I don't like those though.

Well I hope you get your assignments an studying all caught up or even ahead. Nursing school seems to do that. You are like this is so nice to have a little free time then omg why is everything due now!! This semester is nearly over though , what a little over a month, you can do it :)

Also I accudently got a beef quesorrito instead of a chicken one. I was pretty bummed too. It's just not as good as the chicken.


----------



## claireybell

On the whole, I usually prefer Beef over Chicken.. although when u order something its because u quite fancy it at the time so i would be a tad unamused if my order was hashed up! 

Yes Flueks def give it a few days after finushing the gel treatment before jiggy or if u do, use condoms maybe? & omg to that Dr not telling the parents the babies Gender because it was his pref??! What an arse! I would change Drs! 

SO has resorted to pull out since i had that bleed the other week, i said we could try it like normal but he don’t wanna risk it & have another bleed.. It Makes me laugh really, im very pregnant because he was slack with pull out & now im very pg hes fine to pull out everytime #eyeroll 

I purchased lots more baby goodies yesterday aswell, dbl buggy, baby bath, nappies & lotsa other tid bits, we’ve only a few minimal bits to get now & then i need to think of my Hospital bag uhhhh so many lists & stuff lol! SO doesnt know ive ordered a dbl buggy hahaa we agreed we weren’t going to bother with one & get a Buggy Board that Nuala can stand on which clips to the existing buggy but thinking off if we go oit for the day, she still naps & if shes ill etc.. we’ll still use the single one we have with carseat attachments, just trying to make things as easy as poss really!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb did you schedule that keepsake ultrasound yet? Ahhh I need a crib and double stroller but haven't seen any I want yet :/ trying to buy used to save money...

Ladies eep be careful with those shots, especially with newbie nurses; my poor mom nearly lost mobility in her arm last year from it. If you're having a lot of pain and trouble moving it definitely ask your dr. She needed physical therapy to recover, and like most things, the earlier you address it the better. She is good now but it was almost a full year for her to regain mobility (which is lucky, sometimes it can be permanent). 

ANYWAY...shae good job so far! Sorry about the negative comment on your "word vomit", i'd take it personally and be upset :haha: 

Pretty yikes i hate days like that. And clueless SO's. The way I get through is take out or fast food of my choosing :haha: any cravings or aversions yet?

Omg Fluek how does he keep clients?!!!

Ugh been having a pity party for one over here, felt robbed of celebrating my bday. Hubs never got a sitter for us to make a day trip so we never did it. He got me a couple gifts which was nice, but I was really hoping to do something with him alone, mainly a day trip out of town. But he never takes initiative to set these things up...it's why i always have to plan my own birthdays and I'm sick of it. Makes me feel super unappreciated and then if I directly tell him what to do i feel like in a way i'm still planning it myself. We got the ban so i feel like that has become my birthday "thing" and i'm an ass for wanting more...but that was coincidence, we could have bought it next month. 

Ok i'm done ranting...I've just been so emotional recently but i think this is usually how i am around my bday.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that doctor sounds like he should lose his license. I hope people have reported his actions to the medical board. 

CB that’s funny that he suddenly cares about pulling out when he didn’t before and you ended up pregnant. My SO is no nonsense about that stuff at this point, if I miss a pill we’re putting on a condom wayyy before he gets to finishing. I’m more lax, I don’t care at this point if I only miss a pill or two if he uses a condom or not, partly cuz that little devil on my shoulder wants a baby lol. When I missed the 2 pills we were starting without a condom and we were gonna put it on after a bit and after like 5 minutes he made me stop and get the condom cuz he felt like he was getting too close already lol, that’s not his norm at all, it’s normally much longer. Then of course he couldn’t finish with the condom cuz it just takes away so much of the sensation, we had a thin one too. Ugh. I can’t wait until I can be off all birth control and just use FAM instead, which I don’t think he’d be okay with until we’re out of college, have our own place together and a steady income, and probably are married too lol. 

Gigs I wonder if they hit a nerve in your mom’s arm? That’s so scary, having to do rehab because of a flu shot. I get sore arm after some shots but never that bad. And about the word vomit comment, I already knew it was a problem I have so I didn’t take it personally really, but I was still a little upset. I kept my composure, though, I just said I know it’s something I have to work on, I’m the one who called it word vomit to refer to the issue in my response, when she brought it up she said like “you said these personal things, you shouldn’t share stuff like that, it’s unprofessional”. I felt one of my eyes watering but I managed to hold it together, no tears escaped, and I just wiped my eye after I left the room. 
Sorry about your birthday not being how you hoped. I feel like men aren’t always the best with that stuff, though I don’t think it’s a good excuse for them not to figure it out. Have you told him that you want him to plan things himself for you two? I’ve found if you don’t tell them outright, they won’t know or assume to do stuff. Anyway, I hope your birthday was okay otherwise and that you liked your gifts.


----------



## gigglebox

Yes, I told him. He screwed the pooch on the babysitting and it feels like an "oh well!" Situation...he said "we'll celebrate later". I am doubting it. Between that and the "cop-out" birthday dinner with the inlaws...yeah. Feeling cheated. Wish i could just get over it or not care so much in the first place. I think i'm just jealous. For hubby's bday we did exactly what he wanted, i set up everything bigger than he expected and he had a great time...plus we had a big family brunch with all his favorite food and hos favorite birthday cake (remember the disc golf basket topper?). 

Gahhhh i wish I didn't care!

In other news found me with Lev (pink shirt) and now both at 26 weeks (about). Feels like i'm looking slightly larger. Not as big as i was with Des though, thankfully!


----------



## claireybell

Awww Gigs your Bump is so cute <3 

il keep an eye on my achey arms thanks hun.. its mainly the whooping cough one that hurts, the Flu ones nowhere near as painful, if I remember rightly i think my arm upper arm ached for couple days with the jab when pg with Nuala .. glad your mums arm mobility came back but ouch for her. 

Im always more emotional around my bday, its weird, im more sensitive about things. Sorry you never got to have a day out with hubs, maybe let him know you want to do something still & book a sitter ready & tell him to plan something of a suprise :) 

Ahhh no ive not booked it, infact, i think il go online in just a minute & look at booking one! My memory is shocking atm, awful clumsy too lol

Shae - that naughty lil devil on your shoulder :haha: love it! Yes, i think SO is more worried about the baby stuff re pull out, fair do’s i guess, tbh id quite easily go without jiggy as i ache so much but blokes have needs i suppose lol


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i am confused what difference man goo will make? Did he have an explanation?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs ouch yeah that sounds like he’s either not listening or not investing effort into making you happy. Both are sucky. Hopefully he makes up for it?
I’d say your bump looks a little rounder this time around, not sure if it’s bigger. Either way, both pics are super cute!

CB I’m so young that I have equal needs to SO lol so I’m all about the jiggy. I also don’t have kids tiring me out. My drive might go down a bit after having a kid or two lol, it’s pretty common. Also if you have aches or pains that would make you not want to do the jiggy. SO sometimes is in too much pain to do it. He has bad back pain and hip pain.

So we were supposed get our nursing exam grades back by 3 pm and we haven’t, my roommate said she heard they’re removing questions, likely the ones everybody got wrong. I just hope they don’t remove ones I got right and therefore increase the points per question and lower my grade.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry gigs your bday wasnt what you expected. Cute bump shots! 

Shae, they probably are removing questions that were poorly written, aka coukd be interpreted with multiple correct answers. Hopefully in your favor. ;)

Afm, 24 weeks! Holy smokes! DH and I sorted out 2 giant bags of clothes today (one if them his), packed a bunch, watched L make a mess with cereal on the kitchen floor and started dreaming of our living situation if we were to get that 24 acres. Now my entire pelvis hurts, and I am resting, oh wait, gotta prep dinner!


----------



## gigglebox

PL i continue to admire your stamina whilst pregnant! I hope your move is relatively smooth. When is your meeting with the sellers?

Thanks ladies, I am relieved to see my size at this point appears to be my norm. And here, for comparison, the addition of me at 24+5 with Des, a little bigger than now and a week behind :shock: ugh I got SOOO big with him!

Also hibs admits he forgot but because there is a lot going on. We are tentatively planning to have a day adventure next month...but I'm sure I'll have to remind him to get his mom to babysit. Hopefully at nearly 30 weeks i'll be up for a day of walking around!

I'm starting to get occasional achey pain in my pelvic bones. It was initially after driving, then that stopped, but today it hurt again after standing up from laying down. Is that SPD?

Cb like you i'm finding pregnancy 3 to be a bit more painful !


----------



## gigglebox

Woops forgot the pic


----------



## Flueky88

CB yeah he wouldn't tell my MIL when she was pregnant with DH and he told DHs cousin so late. I'd have been furious if I was her. I suppose though maybe it was an insurance thing she's probably 50 to 55 minutes from my ob office. So maybe that's why. There is another group in town but I think she doesn't like the hospital they go to.

Maybe he wanted another in a way but didn't want to really try. Hehe men though.

I might regret it, but I'm not planning on a double stroller. I loved my baby ktan and wish I'd have got it sooner with V. I plan to baby wear and push V in stroller. I can see how one woud be handy though and may break down at some point to get one.

Gigs I hear ya. It's hard finding something you want/need that's to your liking used. I'm hoping I can find a bassinet I like but not holding my breath. I do have one on my registry though just in case.

Wow on your mom. It sounds like it didn't go in the right spot. Mine was given by a nurse at work but she's been in an office role for a bit. When I worked at hospital they had the pharmacy students give them to us. I'm glad he regained her mobility though.

I really don't know unless it's a "tradition" thing and people don't know any better. 

I hope that hubs keeps his word about next month and that you feel up to it.

I think you look great!! I even think this bump is a smidge smaller than Lev bump.

Shae yes I agree. If it happened to me personally I would.

Oh and I wanted to also say about saying "unprofessional" things. The floor nurses and one of our small hh office nurses I worked with could make a sailor blush . I would usually get red faced and quiet. I learned what Jacob's ladder was from them. Maybe I was just sheltered though. In any case I feel as long as it's not said around patient's, it's not sexual harrassment, or acting like a toddler then meh. 

Oh and I bet it's some of those last 15 you said were quite tough. Occasionally they threw out one I'd gotten right. I felt cheated:haha:

Pacific happy V day!!! Get some rest and take it easy ;)

AFM think I'm going to try to go to bed.


----------



## Hr316

claireybell said:


> Hahaa i see exactly what Dobs is implying there :haha: alot less likely as natural ov’i g but never say never Lol ;) Awwww i bet your Mum was overjoyed MrsG <3 & that second Blood result is bloomin awesome!!
> 
> Dobby if it helps i do stuff like that all the time, SO will be like ‘erm.. that was from that tv programne the other week??!’ Oh.. hahaaa!!!
> 
> Tex, so lovely to hear from you chick! Big hugs for the last part of baby goods leaving yoir house :hugs: i will still pray for a rainbow baby for you though <3 & what is it about men (not boys lol) but aren’t they all boys really?? Haha! What is it about Xbox/PlayStation gaming pffft!! #eyeroll
> 
> Futur, my MC cycle was pretty much the same as my usual one hun.. pains & Ovulation around the same time poss a day or so later than usual but other than that... but they say the bod is highly fertile straight after MC or having a baby so to speak, if your feeling emotionally ok, crack straight on hun! I had my MC cycle & then my next monthly period was my last & here i am nearly 32 weeks & weren’t even trying ha ha! Fertile myrtle :haha:
> 
> Flueks, i LOVED your halloweeny baby gender reveal video on fb, your family & friends are so thrilled for you, its lovely! Hope your tiredness isn’t too bad today.. Will you be having any 3/4d bubba scans this pg?
> 
> Im so rubbish i need to book one in, they only do them upto 34wks with BabyBond so need to get my booking butt in gear! Its only £99 so it wont break the bank, £30 deposit on booking & remaining £69 on the day!
> 
> HR yes we need to see test pics lol! We love a squinter hehe! Maybe you ovulated just slightly later than expected.. i def have had cycles like that esp when ive not been temp tracking (unless you have been) not all ladies get those positives straight away & takes a few days for lines to appear, when is your period due hun? I read back over last night but fell asleep trying to do my replys lol zzzZ
> 
> I buyed a couple of maternity buts today, some tan tights which are omg so comfy, leggings & a lovely black lacey 3/4 arm length top that has a tie up bit around the neck at the back, very lovely & doesnt look too Maternity like so I could get away with wearing it after ;)
> 
> Just watched a trailer advert for the new Halloween film.. jeez does Michael ever actually die???! Lol! I thought he was killed in H20!

I’m due tomorrow. We shall see. I don’t feel like it’s coming. Been having weird light cramps off and on for 2 days and tons of white cm but that’s way out of the norm. Normally I’m dry dry and start having horrible cramps as soon as I start af


----------



## Hr316

Th


Flueky88 said:


> Tex it's so good to hear from you. I still wish for a miracle/surprise bfp, but I'm glad you seem to be at peace with lack of ttc. Oh and lol my DH plays games for too long sometimes too. I'm too tired to do anything at that point. H8ope you don't get strep.
> 
> 
> Greenie haha what a cute way to announce. Glad he took it well. Oh and awesome doubling time!!!
> 
> I saw a lady last month with 5 kids and there were 2 sets of twins so only one singleton. I have no idea if natural or medicated, and was none of my business but I was amazed.
> 
> How was your mom's reaction??
> 
> This pregnancy has been easier other than fatigue. Every one is different, but hope it's an easy pregnancy.
> 
> Pretty by lmp what is your due date?? Just go in with mindset at scan baby will measure behind so you aren't so panicked something is wrong. Mine was 2 or 3 days off from lmp so they just kept my edd by lmp rather than O date.
> 
> Gigs certain labs normals are lower in pregnancy. I think my rbcs were but it's because your blood volume is increased so much. After I respond to everyone I'll look at mine from last pregnancy and get back to ya.
> 
> I'm glad you passed gtt!!
> 
> Pacific yay for good sleep!! I slept better last night than I have in awhile.
> 
> Dobby I'm sorry he has croup. I was disappointed V got her first cold of tge season in October. Oh well I try to think that this will give her better immunity when she starts school.
> 
> HR if you Od on the 10th then yesterday was 9dpo still not too late. I will say as much fun as it can be I try to not put much stock into symptoms as it can really mislead you. I've been crushed before by symtom spotting.
> 
> Future wow that opk is nearly positive. I believe a cp can mess with your cycle either way.
> 
> CB thank you. Think it went really well and we really surprised them. Most thought it was a boy :haha:
> 
> They did 3d/4d at my anatomy scan and depending on what all we get at my 24 week scan, I maay or may not pay for one at 26 or 28 weeks. It's $150 which isn't terrible but with Christmas coming up I can put that money to that shopping. We are getting V a twin mattress and some bedroom furniture. Probably cheap stuff for now and we will splurge once she's older and won't draw on her furniture like I did :blush:
> 
> You should post a pic of your outfit it sounds lovely. Some of my maternity bits could be worn afterwards too.
> 
> I've never watched the Halloween films. I'm really not into horror much, especially "slashers". Never watched Saw either.

Thats the thing. I’m not even trying to get pregnant. All of this stuff has hit me like a ton of bricks. That’s why I’m so stressed. Lol! I mean we would love to have one but it’d definitely be a surprise! Lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Today was noticeably better. Thanks. And I was gonna wait til I had booked my first scan.

Gigs - No cravings or anything. Not much in the way of symptoms at all.

So, I made another Dr. appt for about 2 weeks from now. That should be when I'll get a requisition for a scan. I also was finally able to get my blood results. Here's a comparison with my blood work with Alex. I figured I'm not actually 6 weeks, but does that number seem kinda low? I'm a little worried. I think I'm like 22dpo right now.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yeah none of the stuff I said was sexual in nature, it wasn’t in front of patients, and I wasn’t acting like a toddler lol. 
I’ll feel cheated if they get rid of ones I got right, too. 

Gigs you definitely were bigger with Des, wow. Did you gain more weight that pregnancy, or start at a different weight? Or maybe it was just the way Des was positioned... either way, all the bump pics are gorgeous. I’m glad your SO will plan a makeup date, hopefully he remembers the babysitting.

Pretty, 14dpo is 4w0d, so 22dpo would only be 5w1d, wouldn’t it? If you’re worried about the numbers, definitely ask your doctor. The reference ranges aren’t 100%, everyone is different, many viable pregnancies will be outside those ranges.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - I got a positive opk at CD22-ish though.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty okay so positive opk at cd22 means likely ovulation the next day, cd23. You’re currently 22dpo, you said. So that would mean your LMP based gestation is 6w3d, BUT your ovulation based gestation is 5w1d. Providers will base your EDD off of your LMP because most people don’t know exactly when they ovulated, but an ovulation based EDD is much more accurate if you actually know your ovulation date. The egg won’t start producing hcg on its own before it’s even fertilized, and the egg won’t be dividing and growing before fertilization either. So ovulation based weeks estimate is more accurate. They say you’re 2 weeks at conception because the standard cycle is cd14 ovulation. If you ovulate late, it doesn’t make you 3 weeks pregnant at ovulation/conception by development standards. Whenever you conceive/ovulate is the 2 weeks pregnant mark. When the embryo implants, 7-12ish days post-conception, hcg production begins. So if you ovulate 8 days later than the standard, hcg production starts 8 days later than it would’ve if you’d ovulated on day 14. For comparing expected hcg levels to test result ones, you’ll want to use the ovulated based weeks estimate.


----------



## kittykat7210

Couldn’t have said it better myself shae :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Listen to shae lol

Shae oh my yes i was much bigger with des. I started almost 20lbs heavier and gained almost 60lbs when all was said and done. With lev I started about 10lbs heavier than this time and gained aboute 40lbs. 

Hr when are you testing? A test now should be accurate.


----------



## claireybell

oh your Black top bump piccy is def lots bigger Gigs! 

Dr said man good generally irritates the Cervix esp when pg & as it has hormones in it, it had made the Cervix blisters bleed.. he said i can carry on having jiggy but if i bleed again, i need to get checked to make sure its the same thing #eyeroll Its a very common thing ladies go in for with bleeding it seems, but you can have them all the way through pg & have no issues at all.. 

HR - Will you be testing today if your period doesnt arrive still..


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty with A I was 397 at 15dpo. So depending on your doubling rate totally makes sense to be 1500 at 22dpo

Didn’t read much else going back to bed lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Totally shae nailed it but my gyn told me hcg starts upon conception it’s just so tiny you couldn’t measure it via urine or blood.


----------



## claireybell

Hope you having a nice snooze Dobs :) 

Pretty, i think your ranging of beta No's is fine, each pg is def diff with doubling times etc plus your tests are mega dark & positive :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Thanks ladies for the praise on my explanation <3

Gigs ah that makes sense then that you had a bigger bump with Des. 

CB ouch, interesting (and unfortunate) that man goo can cause the bleeding to reoccur. So I guess that means your SO is pulling out cuz he cares about you and doesn’t want to hurt you, and he cares about that much more than he worried about accidental pregnancy. That’s fair. 

Dobs hm that could be true about hcg production. An internet search shows very divided information. It could make sense with doubling time that say if it’s 20 mIU at 10 dpo, it was 10 at 8 dpo, 5 at 6, 2.5 at 4, 1.25 at 2, etc. 

Good news, I got my nursing exam grade back, and I got an 88! I legit didn’t believe it at first cuz it’s the same grade as last test so I had to double check I was on the right page lol, after I confirmed that I squealed out loud haha, I’m so excited and happy about it!


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations shae!!! Well done smartie pants!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just popping in to say great job Shae!! 

Hope everyone is well!

I was traveling across the country this week for work but luckily think I made it back in time for ovulation! Looks like I am getting close. CD 14 today!


----------



## FutureMrs

Just popping in to say great job Shae!! 

Hope everyone is well!

I was traveling across the country this week for work but luckily think I made it back in time for ovulation! Looks like I am getting close. CD 14 today!


----------



## gigglebox

Looks promising future! Good luck this cycle


----------



## claireybell

Awesome result Shae, well done chicky :) 

Ov strips looking good Future.. get jiggy Mrs :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

HR test as a hpt should be accurate now. Bfps after AF due are rare.

Pretty your numbers are spot on girl. Shae explained it all beautifully.

Shae ah they are just being teachers and tryimg to set forth professional beaviour standards then I'm sure.

Huge congrats on your test score :happydance:

Dobby I always felt like hcg was being created before fertilization. Glad to know I wasn't crazy.

CB interesting it's the semen and not the penetration and motions that irritate the cervix.

Future yay for nearly positive opk!! Get to BDing!!!

Greenie just wondering how you are doing dear.


AFM was going to work Saturday but V is sick so I'm not. Not to mention my mom whom would watch her isn't feeling great. I'm not disappointed though.

Got my pump today. I cannot believe how quiet it is. I even tested out how it feels and it's so much gentler. I'm really pleased with it so far. I'll leave it alone now until S is here. 

Update on my makena injections claim for October. It was approved but they changed it from in network to out of network??? I looked at the pharmacy and they are in network with my plan. I'm thinking it was an error but I want it fixed. 

If all goes as planned my money for leave between std, mml, pto, and savings should be what I had for V including the loan I got with V. So here's hoping I don't have to take another loan. I may even take the full 16 weeks if I can swing it.

I had a but of a moment last night thinking how am I going to be able to take care of 2. I know it'll be an adjustment but I'll figure it out.

Not much else I can think of.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks shae and everyone else. And congrats on your exam mark.

Good luck this cycle, Future.

Sorry to hear V and your mom are under the weather, Flueky. Glad you like your pump though. And I hear you about taking care of 2 kids. I have a bad feeling Alex is gonna be clingy and jealous.

Ugh, my 2nd prenantal appt is Nov 5 and it feels like forever away. And then I need to wait another few-ish days for my scan. At least I have Halloween to keep me busy for a bit. I'm hella unprepared and there's so much to do. And then we have a funeral for SO's grandpa on the 1st. That kind of got me thinking about something though. Sorry if this sounds weird or morbid...

- 11 days after my nephew was born, my maternal aunt passed
- 2 months after my cousin had a baby girl, my dad passed
- A few months before my son was born, my paternal great aunt passed
- A few months before 2 of my cousins were gonna give birth to boys, my paternal grandma passed

So, with this recent male passing, it makes me think I'm carrying a girl. I bought one of those at home gender blood tests, so I guess I'll take it in a few weeks and see what the results are.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait what they have home gender BLOOD tests now?! I’ve seen the in gender urine one but WHAT?!

Shae kudos!!!! You are killing it! Also yeah idk came up in convo when I had weird lines and she was saying something about hcg at fertilization and maybe I conceived but never implanted properly blah blah idk I forgot clearly 

Future gl!

Hr teeeeest lol

I am not sleeping and have reached the point of exhaustion when I am not functioning at work and have my internal brain screaming and doing stupid shit like micro sleeping while driving and leaving the oven on and leaving A’s milk on the counter and forgetting to buy a picture day outfit... you get the gist.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ya, it's called Sneak Peek. I've heard mixed reviews, but mostly positive. I bought a kit when they were on sale several months ago. You have to be very careful when using it so that you don't cross contaminate and get an incorrect reading. But if it does end up being wrong, you get a full refund. Once I have the results, I'll still wait and see what the anatomy scan says. But even still, I'll probably keep the gender private until the birth.

And sorry to hear you're not sleeping well. :(


----------



## shaescott

Ah okay, sneak peek is one where you prick your finger at home and send the sample to a lab to test for male dna. I just checked out the website, you can take it at 9 weeks or later, and you have to sanitize everything and scrub under your fingernails and wash your hands and air dry to avoid towels contaminating your hands and get the sample in a “male free environment” so it doesn’t get contaminated by, for example, your SO’s DNA from like microscopic skin flakes or something. I think that means as long as you sanitize the surface you’re using, wash your hands, and make guys stay out of the room while you do it, it should be good. 

This makes me worry a little bit for a youtuber I watch. She’s 10 weeks and had a gender reveal using sneak peek (she posted the reveal today) and it’s a boy, but she has a 1.5 year old son and I’m hoping she properly sanitized the area and kept her son and fiancé out of the room, because if she didn’t she might actually be having a girl and that would be a shock.


----------



## claireybell

Ah wow i've never heard of the sneak peak test... Do you have a gender pref Pretty? 

Fleuks, 2 is actually not much diff to having 1 tbh, you'll ace it .. im scared for the jump from 2 to 3 though LOL :shock: I hope V & your Mum feel better soon :hugs:

Yeah the actual activity of the Sex doesn't cause any issues at all, i guess his manhood doesn't reach my Cervix with the position we mainly do lol..

Sorry about the sleep deprivation etc Dobbs.. big hugs hun xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - just copy/pasting this from a different thread: "On one hand, we already have lots of clothing for a boy. And, since him and my older son would be close in age, they'd be ok to bunk together if we end up with a couple more kids and not a lot of bedrooms. lol. Also, I think we'd be waaaaay more in agreement about a boy name than a girl name. But I want a girl soooooo bad. If we ended up with one of each, it'd take the stress off of hoping for and trying to make sure #3 is a girl. So, I guess I'm leaning more towards girl."


----------



## claireybell

Ah Girls are lovely but so are boys, they'll be besties <3 

I thought it was very poss a girl this pg but most def a Boy lol!

I just booked my 3/4D baby bonding scan arhhhhhh so excited hehe! Its next Saturday 3rd Nov @ 12:20, cannot wait :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies!

Sorry it's been a little crazy over here. Last week Michael and I were sick, got better in time for busy fall festive weekend and then this week max got really sick and it turned into an ear infection... I actually am awake before the boys so I've finally caught up. 

My sister ordered the sneak peak test. It was actually aupposed to arrive yesterday but the mail lady messed up. It's like $70 or $80 for regular testing and around $140 for overnight or speedy testing or something. I think as long as you're careful it's accurate. My sister actually talked to her lab about getting the testing done and they referred her to this test because it's so much cheaper and still accurate. 

Gigs- sorry about the birthday. I know how ya feel. I've never received a birthday present from DH. The most we've done is dinner date, but usually dinner at home. I've gotten used to it. 

Shae- congrats on the test! 

Future- good luck!!! Sounds like good timing. 

Sorry that's all I can remember. Haven't gotten much sleep lately. 
First appointment is scheduled for Nov 20th but I emailed my doc to see if I could change it to later in the day so the day itself might get moved too. We shall see.


----------



## Cppeace

So am apparently 4 dpo now. These crazy low temps definitely threw me for a loop but I would agree with FF marking here.


----------



## FutureMrs

CPP you totally don’t have to answer me but how long have you been TTC for?


----------



## TexasRider

What a week.... thank God it’s Friday. I had a rough day today. My teaching partner called in sick and there were no subs available so i had to take her classes in with mine and it was so much chaos. On top of that I was supposed to go grocery shopping for lab supplies next week and didn’t get to go. So now i have to go first thing Monday morning. 

My husband had also decided he once again hates his job. He’s tired of dealing with “dumbasses” and “he can’t see this job going anywhere” ummm hello dear if you keep quitting your job every 2 years it’s never gonna go anywhere since you’re constantly starting over. And I’m pretty sure dumbasses are everywhere and you will always have to deal with them. Unless you somehow find a job that you never have to see another human being. He’s being stupid and he wants to quit and I’m just like fine whatever just freaking quit. I’m tired of hearing you bitch about it and you coming home in a horrendous mood.

I’m so ready for Thanksgiving break so I can have a week off. I’m just stressed out and trying to hide it. Sigh....


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry Texas... Hope DH realises that he'll just have to stick out some job to move up!

My work day was ok, but came home to hubby telling me that the home I had lined up for the sheep fell through... So I have 5 days to find them another. Can I just stomp my feet?? Just when things seem to go ok, here is another curve ball!


----------



## TexasRider

And then he comes home from work just now and we got into a fight. I knew better than to talk to him until he goes and “chills” in the shop with his green but he knows how to push my buttons for a response and damn if I didn’t rise to the occasion.... eye roll... so now I’m pissed and when he comes in he will magically be in a better mood while I will still be pissy. Ugh happy Friday indeed


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty you never know. V will have some jealousy I'm sure, but honestly she's not much for cuddling and is usually fine playing by herself. She likes to be held when drinking her milk though. I think overall she'll do pretty well with a new baby. She adores other kids both older and younger.

Only a week and a half til your appt. Time will seem to stand still at moments then fly by at others. 2nd tri has really whizzed by for me.

Interesting, I believe Nyx did sneak peak as well and got a girl result which I believe was confirmed by ultrasound. I thought about it, but I wasn't sure I'd believe it.

Dobby please get some rest dear. Have your mom watch A while you sleep. It sounds like you really need it :hugs:

CB I think the worst thing will be not being able to sleep when baby sleeps since we have a toddler too. I think that's the biggest fear of mine. DH plans to take 3 weeks off and then I think my mom and MIL will as well so that'll help. I also plan to have V at sitters 2x a week.

Greenie hope you can get in a liitle sooner. I'm so excited for you :)

Sorry it's been a rough week.

Cppeace still in with a chance. Day before O is a great day :)

Tex :hugs: I'm sorry your dh is acting like that. Yeah you have to stay at places longer to move up. Jumping ship every year or two doesn't give employers confdence you will stay.

As far as your school day it sounds really rough. Hope you catch a break this weekend.

Pacific oh no!!! I hope you can find those sheep a home fast!!

AFM V is so so. Honestly, even when she's sick she's not too bad. A little fussier and sometimes just wants to be held, but really nothing to complain about. She's such a tough girl.

Work was pretty busy but I got to stop at baby consignment store. I bought a few zippered sleep suits for S. I didn't use them with V until 3to6 months as I felt she was warm enough with onesie and swaddle in June through August/September.

Was thinking 2 years ago I found out I was pregnant with V. It was one of the happiest days of my life and I even paid a speeding ticket that day.

I'm having a bit if a reaction to my injections. I'm going to take benadryl prior to my injection Monday to see if that helps. The back of my arms get so itchy occasionally and I noticed a rash last night. Hope my reaction doesn't get worse. 

I suppose I better get a few things done. Have a good night everyone :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I can confirm dumbasses are everywhere lol but sorry that’s hard on you if he’s not happy at work/quitting 

Fluek trying but my mom is sick I literally sent a meme saying I was crying for help and all she had for me was take a sick day but you spend 2 hours prepping to be gone do my a* is better off going to work. I feel a little better though. Also omg what a cute story about the ticket!!!! Too bad the cop didn’t let it go

Pretty Also it totally feels like November is far away but it starts next week! Hang in there and totally curious to hear what it’s like/how it goes/the results 

Green sorry you are in sleepless nights land with me :(

Peace fxed for you! Sorry the temps were wonky

Attached is A’s Maui pj costume like $10 on Amazon his school photos were today and sooooo cute


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex I can confirm dumbasses are everywhere lol but sorry that’s hard on you if he’s not happy at work/quitting 

Fluek trying but my mom is sick I literally sent a meme saying I was crying for help and all she had for me was take a sick day but you spend 2 hours prepping to be gone do my a* is better off going to work. I feel a little better though. Also omg what a cute story about the ticket!!!! Too bad the cop didn’t let it go

Pretty Also it totally feels like November is far away but it starts next week! Hang in there and totally curious to hear what it’s like/how it goes/the results 

Green sorry you are in sleepless nights land with me :(

Peace fxed for you! Sorry the temps were wonky

Attached is A’s Maui pj costume like $10 on Amazon his school photos were today and sooooo cute


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol to clarify he wore a vest and tie for pic day but they also had their harvest festival so after they changed into his costume


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby well I got the ticket the week before when I also called my insurance to see if they covered fertility and the lady said, "for help or stetilization?". :rofl: that was a bad day. 

A looks so cute in his costume :)

Sordy your mom is sick and not able to help but I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. Try to nap when A does this weekend. That's one of my favorite things about the weekend ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

It’s just hard because I have no help so when he naps I have so many chores just to survive

But ty! Once I get the proper stills for his school photos I will share. They always do such a good job. I’m impressed because he is teething too so he is mad cranky


----------



## Jezika

Argh I’m a couple (long) pages behind so forgive me for not being current. I hope to catch up more soon.

So I followed up with the couple and they actually booked to see me again, so that’s good. And I have another new couple tomorrow. Gigs this is the first time I’ve seen couples so I have no idea! But I can absolutely imagine it can be clear that some couples shouldn’t be together, usually when there’s abuse or one couple is dragging the other to therapy but they’ve already mentally checked out. Anyway, wish me luck.

My bff who’s 34.5 weeks pregnant just got out of hospital. She was in there for two days due to high BP. It was like 170/90-something! She’d tested negative for preeclampsia before but now she’s borderline. Sent home for modified bedrest and BP drugs and will probably be induced at 37 weeks. I was hoping her bub would share Tilly’s birthday if she went two weeks overdue but obviously that won’t happen now. I feel for her so much but she’s handling it like a champ and I admit it’s super exciting to know she’ll have a baby in like two weeks (a week after her baby shower). She’s the first of ANY of my really close friends to have a baby, minus my friend in Australia whose kids I’ve never met.

Flueks my friend in med school just told me she has BV (not preg though). She says she’s seen that they reckon bacteria on manhood or mouth, dehydration, poor nutrition and vaginal douching have all been pegged as possible culprits. Interesting! I wonder if I’ve ever had it, so I’m off to google the symptoms now...


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks to some networking my sheep are still leaving us tomorrow. Different home, for temporary stay, but at least it's steady.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl yay for finding a temp home for the sheep. Bittersweet for sure

Jez now if you know a couple is bad news bears, do you tell them? I saw a lady, almost $400 a session, who would not say whether to stay together or break up. I’m-sure It’s to protect herself. But like we come in, he’s threatening to kill me, i’m checked out, he starts yelling so I start yelling. Hot mess. And I ask her point blank do I break up with her and she said that’s not her job to make that call just to give us tools if we want to continue. Which I respect but also woman to woman would have been nice for her to be like run far away lol

So I finally ate two solid food meals and just spent the last hour regretting it. Between losing my bfing appetite with the rebalancing of my hormones, forgetting my groceries/not being able to afford more, and having a stomach bug this week I lost ten pounds in two weeks. It’s nice to see the numbers drop but that much makes me uncomfortable because I know it’s from not eating/being sick/unhealthy habits vs healthy weight loss


----------



## gigglebox

Jez good luck with the couple. If they're meant to be I hope they can stick it out. I had a friend who went but they didn't stick with it (boyfriend rejects therapy even though he desperately needs it) but they are still together. It's a sad situation really...but I digress!

Ugh Tex biggest sympathy to you. I got in a spat with my hubs too yesterday...we both had rough days and it was a bad situation. I don't smoke but honestly, for hubs' sake, they can't legalize it fast enough! Anyway I hope your hubby sees the light and sucks it up with his current job. Or finds something he can commit to long term. I remember it was stressful last time he switched.

Speaking of green stuff I hear Canada has done quite well with their sales! I hope US takes a dang hint.

Yeah 3 kids, especially two youngins, scares me too! I know things will fall into place but I know jealousy and schedule balancing is going to be a factor.

Also hubs may be starting his own business with two other guys at the time baby is due and that's given me a new set of fears for how I'll survive...i have my MIL but SIL is due 10 days after me and MIL will have to split her time between us I'm sure. Hoping my mom can stay and help like she did last time...also hoping my recovery isn't nearly as terrible.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh gigs that’s hard. Was thus SIL’s first? I can’t remember. Hopefully you can get support. We need some Zuo Yen Zi over here for real! 

I can’t win: A gets thirsty at night. If I give him milk, I feel like i’m setting him up for a bad routine. If I give him water, he pees EVERYWHERE. We have wet the bed 3 out of 5 nights this week. Should I just cave and give him milk? Just sucks because I have to go down the stairs to get it (I usually prefill the cup and just leave it on the fridge). Whereas water can just sit on my night stand. I have considered and insulated thermos like hydro flask but I just worry like what if it did go bad sitting there. Ugh


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, does he maybe need to go up a diaper size? The only time we have night time diaper issues is when we have to go up a size. Or L sticks his hands into his pants when wearing a two piece pyjama set.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah we recently switched to the next size, but without fail any time he drinks water at night he sets the bed. Like mommy like son :rofl:


----------



## Cppeace

Thanks. I suspect my diet is contributing to the lower temps for some reason. Only real change this cycle. I read some people feel colder on keto diets.I don't remember it when I was on one like a decade ago but I wasn't temping then.
I am back to losing weight though, so that's good.
A's looking cute and I personally would get a small ice chest to put milk in if it's an every night thing. You can keep that cool for 10+ hours easy with ice. Just keep a towel nearby so you can wipe it off from melted ice. Make ice, put in ziplocks and put next to bed.
Yeah yesterday seemed to be couple discord day. Me and my guy NEVER fight and still didn't but I said something he didn't like hearing which depressed him and made him make decisions that depressed him more even though I told him it wasn't necessary. We were able to talk about it more today and everything seems fine now, but dang he likes to overreact to everything.
I basically told him I would need him for stuff for like 1 and half days some weeks, since I don't drive mostly and he acted like I was going to stop him from streaming altogether. He put out a post on his official page saying he was going to quit streaming that night. Such an overreaction I swear. All because I said we could make some good extra money doing some hobby resell stuff with an occasional storage unit auction and such. I told him, yeah I know people that make over 70k a year full time so we should be able to make at 5k just doing it more often.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ladies! Where are you?! We almost got pushed to page 2! :rofl:

Still impatiently waiting on my digital download for A’s pictures. So here are the proofs


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby has he had any molars come through yet? Hope he handles teething pretty well.

Hope you're feeling better now and you get your eating back on track. Losing weight like that is bittersweet.

I would think there should have been more intervention in your situation as it was about safety and not simple arguing, etc. I know as a general rule they aren't supposed to really adviseyou on what life decisions to make, but with threatening to kill someone that's a safety hazard. Honestly, if I heard someone say that and didn't report I could get in major trouble for failure to report.

I give V a sippy of milk before bed. I don't leave her milk with her, just feed it to heamr and set her to bed. Maybe I'm bad for that, but it keeps her full and sleeping overnight.

Awww A looks so handsome in his pics. They look wonderful!!!

Oh and wowI can't believe we were almost page 2!!

Jez I think that's awesome they've booked another appt. Go you!!!

Sometimes women are asymptomatic. First time I was, discovered on my yearly pap. These othe two times I've had symptoms. Vaginal flora just getting out of whack. Apparently my pregnancy hormones are bad for that. I'm going to try to eat yogurt, I've been turned off by it this time. As for douching I never have as it's really bad for you. DH wanted me to after AF ended years ago, but I told him no it's bad for my V. :rofl:

Pacific yay for at least a temporary home for the sheep.

Gigs hope your mom can stay for a bit. As you need that time to heal. Maybe SIL won't want MIL around. If she does want her help sonething tells me she'll be there. Your poor MIL gets bullied by her.

As for recovery if you decide to do planned c section i hear it's better than unplanned or emergency. If you want to do vba2c then I've heard it's an easier recovery. If you are able to do V delivery, I highly recommend a donut cushion. I wish I'd bought mine sooner pp.

Do you think DH would be willing to trynew business after he takes paternity leave???

Cppeace sorry you and DH had a rough day. 

When do you plan to test??

AFM been a pretty good weekend. V is still sick but seems to be getting better. 

I've been feeling stronger kicks from S so that's been really nice too. DH said he thought he felt her Friday night. He then said it was too early and probably my bowels , but I said no it probably was her. 

I'm really craving sushi right now. Think V and I might go out to get some..... when she wakes from her nap.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm here, Dobby. Just tired. lol. A's lookin' cute. As for the milk vs. water issue, going to the kitchen and getting milk sounds like less work than having to strip the bed, do laundry, and re-make the bed. Hopefully this is just a temp problem for A.

Tex - I feel your pain with having a moody SO. My guy can get some serious bouts of IMS (irritable male syndrome) and he has almost zero tolerance for dumbasses. Hopefully he can find a job he likes long term.

Jez - Sounds like your therapy sessions are going well.

PL - Glad to hear you found a place for your sheep for now.

AFM, I've just been pretty worn out this weekend. SO using me as a pillow all night probably didn't help. He's a natural cuddler, but his head is also really heavy and it's hard to get comfortable. I'm also still stressing over Halloween and how SO, my mom, MIL, and my boss are gonna take the pregnancy news. I'm almost enjoying this time right now. No symptoms, no belly, and no one possibly being mad at me. -.-


----------



## shaescott

Dobs he’s sooo cute! I noticed nobody had posted as well, I was just busy so I didn’t respond lol. 
I agree with Flueks that the therapist should’ve said something. They’re mandated reporters, so if they suspect someone is in danger they’re legally obligated to report it. Threats of violence definitely count. She should’ve at least reported the situation to the police, which honestly could’ve made your court case easier. And she can get in legal trouble for not reporting it as well, especially if someone ends up getting hurt. 

Flueks yay for kicks! I totally feel you with the sushi cravings. Now that you mention it, I could go for some too. But I’m working on homework so I shouldn’t distract myself with food lol

Pretty lol @ IMS. My SO definitely had irritable man syndrome Friday night and yesterday morning. Then he took a nap and felt better and apologized for being a douche. Though I swear men have like a moody menstrual cycle type thing, like they regularly will get moody for no apparent reason, often at the same time as other men. Maybe it’s the moon, who the hell knows. 
I’m sorry you’re stressing about telling your SO, mom, and boss. It’s rough when you don’t know how they’d react. If I got pregnant now I’d be stressed out about telling my SO and mom as well, my SO is not ready to be a dad at all and my mom would be upset, though she’d come around. My mom has this saying of living life on levels of difficulty. I grew up in an upper middle class home, I have a pretty high IQ, no disabilities, only easily treated medical conditions, I can afford to go to college, I don’t have to work full time while being a full time student in order to survive (I barely work at all), etc, so I’m living life on EASY mode. If I got pregnant while still in college, I’d be thrust into living life on MEDIUM-HARD mode. 
Anyway. I hope you figure things out, and totally enjoy this time of nobody knowing and no showing or crappy symptoms.

So I was going to go to six flags fright fest on Friday night with SO but I got a frickin migraine and bright lights were bugging me so SO said it was a bad idea and I agreed. We just spent the night in. Then we spent the next day together, just getting food and hanging out. We watched the Red Sox game and then he spent the night at my house again, and we got him home at 9ish in the morning cuz he had a bunch of stuff to do today. I napped until 3:30 or so and then eventually drove back to college. And now I’m doing nursing homework, my clinical packet due at midnight. Fun. I’m cool with it though, I have an iced PSL (had a hot one for the first time this morning, it was so yummy!) and a fall candle going, and all is well in my world, at least for now.


----------



## Jezika

That’s so interesting that a bunch of you had arguments with your men over the past few days — DH and I had our worst argument in a long time yesterday! We’re okay today though. I sometimes wish I was better at holding grudges haha

Dobs those pics of A are just beyond adorable, and he’s your spitting image, I swear! Re: telling a couple to break up, I’m actually not sure. Generally I don’t think we’re supposed to tell people what to do, but maybe work with them to help see what the best decisions for them are. I’ll try to remember to ask my supervisor! As for your ex threatening to kill you, my god, I would expect that’s absolutrlt reportable, especially with the Tarasoff law in California. I’m not sure where the line is drawn, though... sometimes you need to be sure the risk is imminent and that the person has the means to carry it out. I should really revisit my ethics notes. But I also wonder whether your therapist was scared, both to report and to tell you to leave him if the blame would be on her and SHE felt unsafe. I’m sure you know this, but therapy notes can be accessed by court order, so if she noted aggressive stuff down, there’d be evidence. I’m just so sorry you went through all that and still living with that ghost. As for being tired, I can only imagine how hard it is. Somehow you’ll get through and you’ll think holy shit I was a fricking hero for dealing with everything I had to deal with, and you’ll be the biggest inspiration to A.

Gigs I get the birthday disappointment (I’ve been there too) and hope you do get to do the day trip after all. Have you guys done that love languages questionnaire online? Couples seem to dig it. Bump is looking great too btw!

Shae congrats on the good grades! You’ll be done before you know it, will start nursing properly and then probably pop a few babes out.

PL glad your sheep are sorted. When do you hope to hear about the land?

Flueks that’s so cool about feeling S more. And I’m sure hubs really did feel her. You’re quite far along!

Pink hang in there, love! One day at a time... I appreciate your worries, though. Once you’ve had the scan and feel more comfortable and have told boss and fam and SO, I’m sure things will calm down.

Darn I had so much more to say but forgot. So I’ll leave for now with the tidbit that DH broke wind earlier today and Tilly said “Daddy farted.” I get the feeling “farted” is considered quite rude in North America? It’s quite a harmless word in the UK. Thoughts?


----------



## Cppeace

Yeah I had noticed to ladies had backed off posting lately lol. It's normal for me to disappear for 23 weeks and come back to 10+ pages and this time it was like 5 or 6


----------



## pacificlove

Read all, was going to reply... Cat brought in a mouse. Of course she lost it when she put it down and it's hiding between all our packed boxes now. Gotta go catch a mouse


----------



## shaescott

Jez I’d say “farted” varies by region. I don’t find it to be a rude word, but it’s not something you point out to people you’re not close with/in public. So you wouldn’t say “I farted” to an acquaintance or “hehe you farted” to someone you’re not comfortable with. But if you were telling a story about a time someone wouldn’t stop farting (idk lol), I don’t think anyone would be upset that you said “farting” rather than “passing gas” or the like.


----------



## Jezika

Shae hmm okay that sounds pretty normal

CP I think a single page now contain more posts since the site update, so I guess it make sense you came back to fewer pages. 

PL hope you catch that mouse!!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty sorry you are stressing over people's reaction. I think most if not al will be happy. Be prepared for the"was it planned?". We were asked that by FIL, I think mainly due to small age gap.

Totally normal to not feel pregnant at this point. My biggest thing was fatigue. I was ready for bed at 730 or 8 instead of 10. I also ha very minimal nausea and only vomitted once during 1st tri. So far it's been a successful pregnancy.

Shae well food is fuel for studying and completing assignments:haha: I did end up getting some and it was so good. Hope you ace your homework!!

Jez we were gifted the love language book when we got married. It's a great book and open your eyes about what's important to one may not be to another. I really need to work on being better with DHs, touch.

Farted isn't really bad. I don't think my mom liked me saying it as a little girl, but I think it was more embarrassment over that word than it being bad.

Pacific hope you found that mouse. 

AFM took benadryl before my injection this morning. Hoping it helps and I can continue the injections. We shall see.

V tried cheesecake for the first time yesterday and she absolutely loved it. She kept grabbing my arm to give her more :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I ended up getting Wendy’s cuz it’s cheaper and nothing was open cuz it was a Sunday night and I didn’t finish my homework until 10 pm (it was due at midnight so I didn’t want to stop working to go get food). I hope the Benadryl helps you.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae true, true. The place in town has a special of choosing 2 rolls and either egg roll or soup for $8 during lunch hours any day of the week. I had a shrimp tempura and california roll. When I was on leave we only ate oit at lunch for all the lunch specials people run. 

Yay for getting honework done on time. Do you have many assignments left?

AfM Benadryl seems to have helped the itchiness as I haven't had any today. My arm really burned for about 4 hours after. The rash is the same or a tad better. So FX.

I've applied for my fmla, my work requires 3 month notice which is kind of early to me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Jez- I don't think farted is rude all the time, only in certain situations. But I think kids get a pass lol heck, DH still laughs if I fart haha are you getting more of your school work done these days?

Pretty- I didn't realize you were telling people in Halloween? When did or are you telling DH? I missed that. 

Pl- any update on the land?

Flu- glad the Benadryl is helping the injections. 

Shae- do you have any migraine medicine? I used to get them a lot and meds helps. But they actually slowed way down after I got pregnant. Now I rarely get them. Which I didn't realize until right now. Lol so maybe after you get pregnant it'll help. 

AFM- so many activities this weekend. DH borrowed a ranger (think utility vehicle/ all terrain vehicle you can take anywhere) the kids loved it. We drove it all around our property and into the creek our property backs up to. We did it A LOT this weekend lol we also painted pumpkins and went trunk or treating. I'll look for a cure pictures of the boys in costumes. 
I'm nauseous at the mom and trying not to puke. I also had to go to my regular doctor this morning to follow up on some stomach issues post gallbladder removal. OB/GYN wanted to make sure it wasn't anything infectious causing it. Have to do tons of blood work but didn't have time today since I'm babysitting a friends son. So I currently have 3 boys under 2. Lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

My babies


----------



## claireybell

MrsG & Dobby <3 <3 <3 Your Boys are soooo adorable #hearteyeemoji

Had a hectic wknd of clearing & cleaning, picking up more baby goods & the Twin buggy eep! Cant believe i have less than 50 days left, 6 wks omg!! Im excited though :) 

Ive briefly read back through but not really took alot in.. my bad, im so tired atm aswell throughnot sleeping uhhh!


----------



## claireybell

MrsG you need to get a bubba-pg ticker hun :)


----------



## Cppeace

Adorable, Mrs. Green. :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Green - No, I'm not telling people on Halloween. I'm just stressing about it cuz I love to go all out, but between a full time job and a toddler, I haven't been able to focus on it like other years.

Currently, my plan is to tell SO after my Nov 5 appt, but before I go for a dating scan. MIL at some point in mid - Dec when we visit her and her husband in Florida. And then my mom and both sides of SO's family on XMas day. And then announce on FB right after.


----------



## TexasRider

Re farting. My kiddo says she farted when she does it often... or if one of us does it she will rat you out in a hot minute. now if she says it in front of my Granny she about has a stroke. Almost as if she said shit or something: haha my mother will say something to her like “say pooted instead” and Tabs just says but it’s fart Nonnie. Ha! 

AFM i made an appointment today to see a psychiatrist. I’ve been having problems with stress and anxiety and worrying etc. especially when Tabs is experiencing a meltdown or something. I’m sure I am not helping her situation at all if I am not handling her behavior well. my entire family basically is on some sort of anxiety med and/or anti depressants. So I’m sure I need it. I just need something to take the edge off. I should have called way sooner but I hate feeling like there is something mentally wrong with me.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie sounds like you had a great weekend!! The boys are freaking adorable as buzz and woody. Makes me want to dress V and S up as Elsa and Anna.

CB I'm getting so excited that babies will be born soon!!! Once it starts it'll be a bunch for a bit:) yay for getting baby gear!!

Tex it sounds like you are the pillar of the family and you need a break. Some therapy sounds good :)


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ladies! Hibs & I may get a fireplace installed so I've been doing a ton of research on what i want, hence me being so quiet recently! Other than that I did get to go on a day trip with hubs. Unfortunately the city sucked but we had a good time in each other's company. 

And I keep forgetting but my shower (combined with SIL's) is this weekend! Feels so soon. 

On the other hand i feelbig enough already...definitely entered the uncomfortable stage already. I can't believe it only gets worse from here :/

And last update...Lev pooped in the tub again :rofl:

Fluek hope your injections don't make you miserable every time. Are they done daily? Yay for bigger movements! Myles is currently squirming his little but off. I wonder if he'll be as wiggly as Levin. He is now shoving his feet to the front of my belly. So uncomfortable! Anyway...Did you guys settle on the Serena name? I really like it!

Dobby he is so cute!!! He really does look like you. So is he done with the band? How did it do?

PL yay for a sheep home! Any updatea on the property? Also any name prospects?

Cpp do you do storage purchases like on storage wars?! I've always wanted to but not enough money. I definitely have the gambler's spirit though...maybe in the future.

Green super cute costumes! Kudos on surviving 3 kiddos under 3.

Jez, I think "fart" here is a little disrespectful. Generally the kids will say/are told to say "tooted" instead. 

Ok falling asleep. G'night y'all!


----------



## mrs.green2015

CB- can't believe you're so close!!! How exciting. I think you'll go early. I'm pretty sure I won't get one until after my scan in 3 weeks. 

Gigs- that's fun a joint shower! And this weekend?! That is soon but it'll be nice to get it done! 

Pretty- that's what I thought but I was confused. I think that's a good plan. 

Tex- no shame in talking to someone. You mightnot even need the meds. Maybe talk therapy will help with learning some techniques. Good luck!

Flu- they're getting matching costumes until they won't let me anymore. Lol


----------



## Cppeace

Gigs, I don't do them yet, but I am looking into it for reseller stuff. Storage Wars makes it much more drama and usually expensive than what it is. Storage auctions can go as cheap as $1 and into the thousands but seem to average in small-average size places (Not big busy cities and just outside) around the $40-120 range and then you have to put a deposit down to make sure you fully empty the unit and then the deposit is returned. So far not found one that does auctions near me. On the list to be contacted from one that just sells them outright though. Supposed to be having one come up fairly soon. I have about 10-15 more to contact and then will have to reach out further than 20 miles. 
If you're interested in more realistic storage auctions and what people find and how much they make you should check out a few on Youtube. A few channels I know off hand are Treasure hunting with Jebus, HJH, Resale Rabbit, Taco Stacks(Not too knowledgeable on a variety of items though. Watching him kind of hurts my head when he can't recognize a trumpet or thinks a tackle box full of gear only goes for $10 lol) and there are several more. HJH even brings you through a couple auctions, telling you what his opinions are on the auctions and such.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg i'm gonna check that out, sounds right up my alley! Can you see what is in the units prior to biying or just the brief preview?

Tex, biggest hugs!!! Before I was pregnant I had a klonopin prescription that was very helpful. It was only to be taken when feeling anxious to, as you said, take the edge off. 

Dobs I am one of those "bad" moms eho puts the kids to bed with milk. I think des was 4 before we quit that habit--old enough for us to compromise on a glass of milk before laying down. He doesn't need anything now although he will occasionally ask for drinks hust to procrastinate. Levin goes down with a bottle however that may get the kibash soon simply because he keeps chewing holes in the nipples. Not looking forward to trying to phase him out of that...


----------



## gigglebox

Green yup should be fun, plus lev will get a play date with his cousin and bestie so that is exciting. Originally we were trying to have an out of town friend come after ahe got married and before her baby is due (in November), plus we didn't want a shower too close to holidays, so this was the best time to do it. To be honest i'll be happy tobget it out of the way...holidays are going to be busy, add to that the new business prospect (which now may be starting earlier) and the preparing for the baby by reorganizing...


----------



## Cppeace

It depends on how you are buying. There are different laws in every state on how they can be sold. Most states the storage place has the right to sell it however they choose. Sometimes, in some places, the storage unit owners go through and grab what they want and then auction the rest. What you would want to look for is full, untouched looking units with dust. In live auctions generally the cut the lock, open for every one to look inside and then bidding starts. There are also online auctions where the owners take a couple pics and then put them out for people to bid on. They seem to go for around the same prices from what I've seen. An online place you can check to see what's in your area is storagetreasures.com . These have scant few of what's really happening because most places will just sale live and be done with it, but many people do it online when they can't find live local.


----------



## claireybell

Ahh Gigs enjoy your baby shower this wknd, i hope you get some lovely baby goodies & maybe a little relaxing treat for you :)

Where did you & hubs go for your day trip? Glad you both enjoyed each others child free time though.

Tex, big hugs hun.. :hugs: theres nothing wrong with giving in to seeking further psychiatric help to take the edge off esp when things get stressful & ontop of you, i hope they can assist with something for you.

MrsG how you feeling atm?

Flueks, hows V doing now?

Your charts looking good Cpeace :)

Nuala still has Milk before bed & sometimes drinks it in her bed, only from a non-drip bottle though.. she doesnt always drink it all now its in a diff bottle so im hoping soon she’ll stop drinking it soon.. Riley stopped around 2-2.5yrs so heres hoping lol


----------



## pacificlove

OMG, love the recent pictures, sorry I didn't comment earlier. Packing here... Just taking a break. 

L usually goes to bed with his water. 

Drawing a blank here. I need to go outside while it isn't raining, collect garden tools, electric fences, lawn mower, garbage cans, etc. Then rearrange the stuff that already is in our Stocktrailer so that the above mentioned items can too fit into the trailer for the next while for storage. 

I better go. DH is in town today, client appointment and lawyers, so if I don't get stuff done. Wed be a day behind on packing, and we don't have that time.

L is spending a few days at my parents, first sleep over and it's 4 nights!! He's doing well though, doesn't seem to miss us too much, barely had time to"talk" to us when we have called the last 2 nights.


----------



## claireybell

L’s probs having lotsa fun Pacific & then tired in the evenings, dont worry about it too much, the days will go quickly! 

Don’t apologise, you crack straight on with packing.. hope it all goes smoothly hun 

Forgot to add earlier - Farts! We always say farts or chuffing in our house, the kids use Fart aswell lol! Riley & his lil friends refer to them as the same aswell:)


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs like a real fireplace with chimney, gas fireplace (wait do they make gas ones??) or electric?? Good luck finding what you want. I think we are finally getting an electric fireplace for or downstairs. Glad you enjoyed the company with DH. That's most important to me :)

Are you looking forward to your shower?? Hope SIL behaves her crazy butt. You are nearly 3rd tri!! I had mine at 28 weeks with V and I'm so glad we did it "early". I'll probably do mine mid January. Give a break from the holidays.

The shots are thankfully once a week. Started getting itchy arms today so I'll put benadryl cream on after I shower. Just praying reactions don't get worse. My bee sting allergy got progressively worse :(

Yay for active Myles hehe. V was never super active but Serena seems more active.

I'm settled on Serena and I think DH is too. It feels right, but still haven't decided on a middle name. I'm leaning towards Rose though.

Oh and for what it's worth there are so many other things that are truly bad that milk in the bed isn't that bad imo.

Greenie I don't blame you ;)

CB she is still sick, but doesn't seem as bad. She's was fussy for no apparent reason, but I think she's working on teething more. I've been a bit worried t feel around her gums and catch her cold again.

Now were they going to do another scan to check your placenta??? I'm having trouble remembering.

Pacific glad l is doing well with his overnights. Good luck on finishing packing.


----------



## Flueky88

Having a huge appetite midmorning and lunchtime but not hungry at dinner. I ate an apple and a slice of cheesecake last night and greek yogurt tonight. Wish it would be a little more balanced.

Dressing up in my pumpkin maternity costume tomorrow. Got to wear a skirt over the leggings though as they aren't allowed to be worn as "pants". 

Anyways, think I'm going to pop the laundry in the dryer, shower, and go to bed I'm pooped.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace totally picturing storage wars

Green omg I love the costumes! They are so cute!!!

Pretty hoping everyone takes the news well so you can enjoy the moment 

That’s all I remember lol

Re his cranial band. His head is still lopsided but not nearly as bad as it was before the band. And the kid had so much hair you can’t tell

I don’t get the big deal about milk. He takes his milk, brushes teeth, then bed. I take the cup out only because he is done lol he chugs it. I just hate the I want milk tantrum at 1-3am and having to drag my butt downstairs to go get it. And being woken up. My friends kid sleeps 12 hours straight!!!! But they also don’t share a room. Or a bed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace totally picturing storage wars

Green omg I love the costumes! They are so cute!!!

Pretty hoping everyone takes the news well so you can enjoy the moment

That’s all I remember lol

Re his cranial band. His head is still lopsided but not nearly as bad as it was before the band. And the kid had so much hair you can’t tell

I don’t get the big deal about milk. Like I get what the books say but idk I Don’t buy it. He takes his milk, brushes teeth, then bed. I take the cup out only because he is done lol he chugs it. I just hate the I want milk tantrum at 1-3am and having to drag my butt downstairs to go get it. And being woken up. My friends kid sleeps 12 hours straight!!!! But they also don’t share a room. Or a bed.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, all I can think of is a bigger cup? Or would he chug it all before falling asleep?

Gigs, re fireplace: we have a catalytic fireplace and love it. Fill it up twice a day, and heats our whole house. This house is 1400 sqft, and no insulation to the basement and we are so comfortable warm all winter, we actually have to turn down the fireplace ;) we go through 3 (absolut max of 4) cords of wood a season (roughly 6 months of heating). Cheaper then heating by electricity here. (If bought, we'd have to pay 300/chord, or roughly 400/ month electricity heating, but we also make our own firewood). 
There is a bigger version of this fireplace to heat bigger houses. If you are considering a wood fireplace, I would not go any other route.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks Green and Dobby.

And Serena Rose sounds really good, Flueky. :)


----------



## claireybell

Serena Rose sounds lovely Flueks, its very pretty :) Bless V.. teething & colds go hand in hand its horrible :( Nuala is all snotty again, tis the season now i suppose.. I hope your shots reaction doesn’t get too bad Flueks. 

I had my MRI date through, its on Saturday 10th November.. not really looking forward to it tbh, i posted a thread in the Third Tri section, couple of ladies had them & one when pg, lasting at least a minimum of 30 mins & apparently its really hot in there (joy) & not good if you get claustrophobic. Tbh, im getting myself into a bit of a state about it, when i get abit flappy my breathing gets abit erratic & if its hot & laying on my back, its gonna be awful :( SO will be coming with me but i dont think hes allowed in the room of the machine! 

Dobby, have u let him cry it out in his own room when he stirs for more Milk? I had to do this in back in the Summer with Nuala.. she moaned 2/3 hrs straight first night until 5am, second & third night less than an hr when she woke & now she sleeps through, its what they’re used to & i was so tired & pissed off with getting up to her i snapped Lol! 

Ooh Gigs i missed the fireplace bit, i love fireplaces :) post a pic when u find the one u like! 

I need to get up really, its 07:20 & its a school day uhhh! Cold outside aswell, not looking forward to school run brrrrrr my frickin coat doesn’t zip up now, big bump n all lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Missed the name update Serena rose I love it!

Cb hope the mri is less painful than it sounds. I’m claustrophobic too and honestly just watching it on tv gives me the heeby jeebies

Pl that sounds awesome! I’ve only ever seen/used them as decoration so it’s always interesting to remember they actually have a purpose lol

Re cio I honestly thought I would be a cio mom and to each their own, but that’s not for me. It probably is because watching my ex neglect A was so sickening. But A does show signs of trauma so his child psychologist and I agreed that cio (for him/us) is only to be used for tantrums not need based crying.

The other issue with more milk is he is iron deficient. If left up to him, he will drink 40oz of milk a day and still eat a ton. But his occupational therapist and Pedi want him down to 14-21. Which is hard because I cut the milk/calories but it’s not like he eats more. And I feel like when people told me to starve him out with purses and I know my son better, but because it is affecting his iron levels I feel caught. So as it stands he gets three 7oz cups (morning, afternoon, bedtime). And he’s been a tantrum throwing mess since I told his daycare no more milk at daycare


----------



## gigglebox

Pl what kind of fireplace is it? We are looking for non-catalytic but a lot of the HE fireplace makers have both options. Also we are considering RSF or Pacific Energy zero clearance fireplace as both can be routed into the existing air ducts to heat the house. How much is a cord? Is that like onbsizeable tree? We have a lot of seasoned wood already stacked and plenty more downed trees in the woods ready for splitting so cord price isn't an issue for us. I hear you get he best efficiency with dry seasoned wood (kept in a windy, sunny location).

Fluek they make high-efficiency fireplaces that have low emissions and heat your house. Traditional fireplaces tend to use all the air in your home to fuel the fire and put the chimney it goes, leaving your home cold. Unfortunately they aren't cheap though :( looking at 3-4k just for the unit, never mind installation. Might just be a pipe dream this year until we see where the new business is going.

I LOVE Serena Rose! Grrrr makes me a bit sad I won't probably ever get a chance to use the girl names I like. Oh well.

Cb don't stress about the MRI! Yes, it can be a tight squeeze however you are having your uterus scanned which means your head will be out of the machine most likely. I speak from experience, I had one on my uterus before. To be honest the worst part for me was how loud it was. I had ear plugs but I didn't put them in right and they were so militant about me not moving i was afraid to adjust them! I should have just said something but this was like 12 or 13 years ago and i was wayyyy more of a pushover back then.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yes. Always burn dry seasoned firewood. Less smoke, more efficient and mess sutt built up in your chimney. 
A good "hard wood" (example arbutus here on the west coast) is a much better wood then fir in terms of burn time and heat output. In our fireplace itll make a difference of going from 12 hours to 20 hours between fills. Where as your traditional fireplave will require more wood in 1-4 hours. ;) We paid just over 3k for ours.
Blaze King Industries
The side and back panels are insulated, so no big worries about kiddos touching it except the door which Logan did once...
Basically what the fireplace does is burns the wood, plus the smoke again, creating heat twice at a slower more controlled burn. 
A cord of wood is a measurement of 1 meter by 1 meter by 1 meter of stacked firewood. (or one cubic meter of wood). 

And if you are making your own firewood, it'll warm you more then once ;) starting with the felling, the cutting, the splitting and again the stacking before it burns ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

We also use our fireplace as our heat source. We don't have central heat but we have wall heaters. They're good if we have to but they're expensive to run so we have a wood burning stove. It's amazing. Plus I love the rustic look of it. A cord is roughly a truck bed completely full- and piled pretty high. We still have about a cord, maybe a little less in our wood shed. 

Cb- what's the MRI for again? I'm sure you'll be fine! You're tough!!

Flu- love Serena Rose! Very pretty 

Dobs- I'm a huge believer in do whatever works for you. F what all other opinions are. lol you're right as his mom you know what works. If you decide to give him milk at night go up to a bigger diaper size (I know you just went up) but up a night should help. And dang dude like his milk! Lol so does twin A but I don't give it to him or he won't eat much. The boys only get milk twice a day, maybe 16 ounces total... probably less. But they eat a lot of diary so I'm not worried about it. My boys sleep 12 hours but we also did CIO for bedtime and then when they kept waking up during the night around 11mo I started giving them water so they didn't have an incentive to wake up. 

Thanks for all the photo comments!
Below is a test I took today because I had a couple left over and why not? Lol I don't think it can get any darker at this point haha 5w3d


----------



## claireybell

Happy Halloween lovely ladies:)


----------



## claireybell

MrsG - loving that super dark line there ha ha! I still get tempted to poas for the hell of it :haha: Scan is for them to 100% make sure my Placenta is a good enough distance from my scars, it looks like they are but Consultant/surgeon said he’s been caught before in theatre & wants to make sure theres no issues there, I know its for mine & babies own safety but still abit eeeky! Im a chicken at heart Lol

Gigs - ah did u really?? Did it take very long? I did google some images of it & saw some people going in the MRI machines legs first instead of head, its made me abit more relaxed now you saying you had a pelvis one & was legs in first.. thanku :hugs: 

Dobby, completely get why the no crying it out, it will be a phase that eventually he will grow out of though. Tbh, I tried a couple time cio when Nuala was alot younger & it just never worked, she cried ALL night!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i love the carved pumpkin ‘butt’ one :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, how adorable! Hope they got lots of goodies ;) 

Afm, house is just about empty, just a few items left that we'll need during our month staying with my parents. And some work items from DH. Our 2 vehicles will still be packed tomorrow, but we also have to leave room for our cat, a 90 lbs dog and possibly a rooster unless DH does the deed.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck on your big move PL! Any more news on the property?

Cb, it wasn't that fast but it's also possible it just FELT long because of how boring it is, lol! Yeah I was misdiagnosed vis sonohystagram with a polyp. I had surgery (d&c) to remove it, but when they got in there, they discovered I actually have a partial septated uterus. After the surgery then THEN decided on the pelvic MRI :roll: I was so livid because of the misdiagnosis and the decision to do the invasive procedure first :growlmad: Anyway, yes, they will stick you in feet first and your height will determine how much of your head pokes out. I'm about 5'5" and i was at the edge of it. I just tilted my head back to see the open room, no biggie. Basically the more still you are, the quicker it goes so just try to stay still. But even then it's not like the machine will explode if you move ;)

Green ahhhh so jealous of your stove! That's what I really want but we don't have enough room unless we put it in the basement, and I fel like it will be annoying to have it down there. We never spend time down there. Hubs does but the kids and I rarely do. Plus I'm envisioning Christmas by a fire...ahhh hope we can somehow make this happen before then.


----------



## gigglebox

And here was my costume for tonight! :rofl: I put on a tight sports bra to squish my boobs a bit and made the facial hair with waterproof mascara. The dingy shirt & hat are hubs', so it was pretty easy to throw together.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, just remember, fireplace in the basement: heat rises and should still heat your living levels ;) one of my coworkers had that set up with the same stove I mentioned in an area where we saw -30C. Worked like a charm for him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok i’m Lame I just looked at pics lol

Cb omg when did she get so big?! Time flies!!!! It feels like a week ago you were third tri with her.

Green that line is totally amazing!

Gigs omfg I love it. Did you ever watch playing house? Reminds me of when she dresses as Bo Sepheus


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs nope never seen it. But i am reminded of a Halloween episode of Roseanne where she dresses like a trucker.

Green heck yes on that line!!! When are you getting a ticker? Doooo ittt

Pl yes that would probably be the practical option but not as enjoyable;) but we can add a heat dump to the baseythat can be opened or closed as needed. My guess is a basement stove to heat the upper level would require more wood though...


----------



## claireybell

HAHAHA Gigs i love your Halloween costume Lol! thankyou for the MRI info, very helpful. My height is a tad under 5ft 7 so maybe il poke out the top,il def ask about it when i get there for my Apt.

Hope all goes well with your move Pacific, take it easy with your bumpy though.. 

OMG i know Nuala has sprouted, shes still quite diddy though, only in a tiddly size 5 shoe & still fits into 18-24 month clothing Lol bless her. They got so many sweets last night Trick or treating, Riley was telling me to take some to work with me today as his pot was too full LOL, i was like noooo il eat them later :rofl: Never give away sweets ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Aww she is the same size as Lev :haha: did she enjoy trick or treating? Des had a blast. He was pooped by night's end, he asked to go back home lol. We toted Levin along in the stroller which he liked, and he fell asleep in it toward the end (very unlike him). They both passed out on the car ride home haha.

Des gave us a lot of his candy too. He's so picky!!! But he has big plans to eat it when he gets home from school today.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Nuala is tiny. How's old is she now? She's probably about the same size as max. But he's always wearing clothes a little bit for him since Michael is bigger lol so they're in 2t and size 6 shoes for the most part. 
Super cute costumes!!

Love the costume gigs! lol it's hilarious and love how cheap it is!! Halloween is so expensive. 
Probably no ticker until after the scan (nov 20th) I still not convinced I'm actually pregnant. How stupid I know...

Boys had fun last night but Michael has s little fever so hopefully it's nothing too bad.


----------



## claireybell

Oh she had a blast trick or treating, Riley was straight into his sweets after school today aswell lol i limited him though as too much sugar he acts like a #%^€^* :haha:

MrsG she is 2yrs 3 months nearly.. she is diddy but shes not tiny set, she has lovely chubba legs n bum Lol

Hope Michaels feeling abit better today. I get the early wks of non-feeling pg, its a positive test stick but no real symptoms as yet.. did u have sickness when pg with the Boys? When did that kick in? Urhh sickness this pg was 5wks & 4days! Not that any women wants to feel sick but its nice to have the symptoms, bittersweet.. 

Ohhh i just watched an Episode of One born every Minute, jeeze im a blubbering mess, damn hormones


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby my ped said no more than 24 oz of milk a day. I give V 32 oz :blush:. She's a big girl with a big appetite to match. I just follow her cues. Do you have a plan to move A to his own room? Maybe he'd sleep better? I mean if not that's fine, it's not for me but whatever works.

Pretty thank you. Your appt is Monday now right??

CB thank you!! V seems to pretty much be over it, just residual congestion. I wasn't able to get a proper look at her tooth, but hope it's came through.

Ah not much advice on mri. I do know some patient's get sedation prior to scan, but not sure about it's safety in pregnancy.

I bought a maternity winter coat but when I look at it I wonder how it'll fit when it gets "really cold".

Riley and Nuala look really good. Thank you for sharing. Also, V wears the same size shoe and clothing size as her :rofl: my girl is an Amazon.

Gigs holy moly that's quite expensive but I'm sure in the long run you'd save by reducing your electric bill. Maybe hubby business will take off and it won't be a pipe dream.

Also, I feel your pain. We had Samuel James picked out for a boy but I don't think we will ever get to use it. Oh well, i know I love my girls and wouldnt trade them.

:rofl: your costume is hillarious. Lovethe beer gut aka baby bump.

And lol about your boys passing outon the way home. Did Des get to eat his candy like he planned?

Oh and has Lev figured out zippers? V loves to unzip and zip things.

Greenie beautiful bfp. Get that ticker cause you are preggers ;) I'm really excited for your appt though:)

Sorry he's got a fever. Hoping like you said it's nothing bad.


Sorry yesterday was a rush, rush, rush day. I feel awful, I didn't even get a pic of V in her costume. In all fairness.... we have some of her in it at the gender reveal. She skipped her nap yesterday so it could have gone a little better, but she did pretty well. Loved seeing people drop candy in the bucket she was holding. 

DH got her soon to be toom painted. It was a bright neon green, now it's "sassy lilac". He did an amazing job. Thinking we will transition her there next month. 

Was talking with DH and we both have a feeling I will go early again. Watch it my damn intuition and I'll probably go over now. My goal is to take make it to at least 37 weeks though:)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Yup, Monday morning. I'm gonna see if I can call the US clinic and book my appt before I get my requisition.

Omg, the last 2 days have been hectic. Alex had an appt with an allergist yesterday afternoon. It was to test to see if he was allergic to cinnamon, but we ended up only testing for eggs and it came back negative. Then, my mom was supposed to be home no later than 4:30 to watch him while I finished decorating and getting ready for Halloween. She volunteers at the hospital and, while she was making her rounds, it was hurting her to breathe. So, they did a bunch of tests (blood, x-ray, etc.) and they diagnosed her with pleurisy. But she didn't leave til well after 8, so she was zero help. And despite the fact that SO worked from home yesterday, he still didn't show up til 6:15, so I was still setting up and wasn't dressed when the kids started showing up. And we also couldn't take Alex trick or treating cuz my mom was supposed to shell out for a bit, but obviously, she wasn't there. Such a shit show. -.-

Then today, we had the funeral for SO's grandpa. The reception only went til 4, but we went back to SO's uncle's place for a few hours, so we didn't even get home til 8:30. I. Am. Worn. Out. TGIF tomorrow and pay day. I am gonna sleep the hell outta this weekend.

2 notes...
- I'm debating getting a cheapy test from the dollar store just to check that I'm still pg before my appt. I've been so symptomless and it's too early to pick up a heartbeat with my doppler.
- I said the line "So, I think I planted a seed in my mom's head..." tonight and before I could finish my sentence, SO said "I thought you were about to tell me you were pg". This is gonna be fun. I can already hear him worrying about lack of money and space and the extra work. Le sigh.

Here are a couple pics from Halloween


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Pretty love the mommy son costume! Sorry SO made that comment, but sometimes guys moan in passing and it’s another thing when they hear the news for real. Hopefully Ny worry is short lived because parents somehow always find a way. My coworker straight faced told me she feels sorry for me because she can’t imagine working full time with a kid “and omg you’re doing it all alone!” *insert eye roll* but reality is parenting is hard but we do it. You got this! I vote get a cheapie to ease your mind plus it’s fun poas lol

Fluek I love that her room is nearly ready! Idk. A has a killer room no thanks to ex. My ex wanted him out at 6 and I wanted a year, but i’m too paranoid to keep him in a different room. I’d feel better if my dogs free roamed at night and there wasn’t a short hallway to the staircase, but alas that’s life. I was thinking maybe whenever he is old enough for his toddler bed that I may set up the gates so I can section off our rooms and he can move from his to mine. I just dk. After my dad died my mom, brother, and I shared her huuuuge bed for 4 years until we moved in with my stepdad. So honestly A night not move out of my room until he asks haha

But tonight I put his milk in my old breast milk carrier with 4 ice packs so we’ll see. Could be anywhere from 6 to 9 hours before he wants his milk.

Re Halloween it was good here. Went to all my favorite people’s houses, got a nice score of snickers. I don’t let A eat candy (cupcakes and cake and sugar is fine but idk not about to give him a snickers yet) so right now the candy tax is 100% haha. But again worries about his development: he gave zero s*s, people making comments that he wasn’t waving or saying anything to them. I didn’t expect him to care but he was just so glazed over. Shrugs

And A is in 18/24m as well and just switched to a size 5 shoe.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby don’t worry abouts A’s development, he’s not that much older than Evie and she doesn’t wave or say any words yet, but I know she’s ok, she’s smart, she works stuff out way more than any other child I know. 

They all develop differently :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I just don’t know he’s ok. Something in my gut says it’s not ok. Not all the things that worry other people, but moments where i’m Watching him and it doesn’t feel right


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek we need pics or the room!

Pretty I think you should tell him soon...sounds as though he may not appreciate being left in the dark. Plus it will probably ease your mind to let it out. At least you won't be fearing his reaction anymore. :hugs: sorry for the tough situation!

Dobs I had my guy instincts about Des too so I feel you. It is really difficult at this age to discern between normal fears and actual problems. But you are a good mom and on top of things! I have no doubt if he needs any intervention you will provide. But as of now it sounds like normal first born boy delays. And he's still quite young...Lev only recently started saying bye to people; hi is a rarity. And he only JUST (like in the last week) started identifying me as mama. He still won't call for me by name though (although i suspect it's spite as he does ask for his PaPa and occasionally DaDa). 

Time will tell, don't stress yourself!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty sorry your day didn't go as planned. You and Alex look so cute together!!

Oh and maybe you should go ahead and tell him since he thought you might be hinting at something. He may even suspect it?? Just a thought dear. Oh but I'm getting excited that you get a scan scheduled soon :)

Dobby I suppose getting furniture is our next step. It may sound awful, but probably will buy used as she'll probably "tear" it up. I know I drawed on my drawers. I'm thinking buying her a nice bedroom set once she gets older.

You know you do you. If sleeping in the same room works, do it. I shared a bed with my mom not long after her divorce. After she remarried she would stay in my bed til I fell asleep. I do know prior to the divorce I slept by myself.

V didn't say anything to them or wave. She is really pretty shy. She can talk uo a storm but clams up if she doesn't know someone. A good thing if you ask me. A has really caught up hasn't he, I'm glad to hear it. You've done an amazing job!

Gigs give me just a few to get pics. Should have done before pics... oh well.

AFM busy day. I was helping a girl answer tasks and she's painfully slow at "typing". Unfortunately, typing is really a necessity for a homecare nurse as our documentation is SUPER thorough, more so than the hospital. I'm afrid she'll get overwhelmed if she can't get the hang of this essential skill. Anyways, she is a really good nurse but struggling with some things. Then I saw some patients. I enjoyed it, I love getting to know people. I'm actually pretty shy but at work I'm not. Kind of odd, but it's me.

Meant to thank everyone on liking our probable name. We are going to go over our likes again and try to make a final decision. Then again we may change our mind at birth.

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Papa John's has the double cheeseburger pizza back!!!! We are having pizza tomorrow and I cannot wait!! :rofl:

Alright off to take some room pics. Never mind will do tomorrow when I have natural lighting. My camera couldn't take a good pic.


----------



## Cppeace

As someone who has studied this a fair amount I can let ya'll in on some info. Only about 10% of babies aren't saying at least 10 words by 18 months. Of that 10%, 70% go on to be pretty normal. 30% generally are diagnosed with ASD or some other fairly serious issue.
Stats generally are my thing. The odds are in your favor Dobs, with 70% being fine. He though does have some signs of issues but he likely could just be a late bloomer in some ways. If he isn't speaking by 22 months then I say that's much more concerning. Just make sure you encourage plenty of speech in things like paddy-cake and other play time activities. Best you can really do to encourage late talkers. (Without me going into areas people here don't generally appreciate.)


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek never had the cheeseburger pizza. What makes it so good? I'll tell ya what gets my saliva flowing is the cheesesteak pizza at domino's. *drool* not sure if they make that anymore...?


----------



## DobbyForever

Peace now I wanna know what these forbidden areas are lol

Thanks ladies idk. I was never good at diagnosing kids, which is why i’m Glad as a teacher I can let that be someone else’s duty. Time will tell.

Had happy hour today and man I am getting old! 1 drink does me in! Didn’t want to rush driving A to my mom’s lol

Fluek so excited to see pics tom also never heard of this pizza but now I feel like I need to try it sorry about the girl at work hopefully she can hang

Pretty i’m Also pro ripping band aids but do you

Bbl A is flipping out my fault for picking him up late then skipping g-ma’s


----------



## Jezika

What on earth is a cheeseburger pizza? And a cheesesteak pizza, for that matter. Which, by the way, I read as “cheesecake pizza”. I bet that exists an’ all.

ETA: k I’m guessing the cheesesteak pizza just has steak in it (with cheese, obv, coz pizza).


----------



## kittykat7210

Jezika said:


> What on earth is a cheeseburger pizza? And a cheesesteak pizza, for that matter. Which, by the way, I read as “cheesecake pizza”. I bet that exists an’ all.
> 
> ETA: k I’m guessing the cheesesteak pizza just has steak in it (with cheese, obv, coz pizza).

I’m just imagining a normal pizza with a whole grilled steak slapped on it :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Hi ladies, sorry I haven’t commented in a few days. I’ve been reading, but just very stressed.

On Tuesday my clinical instructor gave me a written notice where half her claims against me were lies. I won’t say nothing she said was valid, cuz I’m not perfect. I misunderstood the assignment in the morning and I need a lot more practice with taking BPs, she noted those issues. I’m fine with getting written up for things that are true. But half the stuff she said was complete falsehoods or insane exaggerations, and I’m so angry about it. I can’t do anything about it though, because it’s her word against mine, and she’s the instructor. Plus if I confront her about it, she’ll probably fail me. She’s already shown that you’re not allowed to correct her no matter what, based on her yelling at me for correcting her in something small she said about me verbally. Earlier in the clinical she had made a really rude totally unnecessary comment to me that took me by surprise. In pre-conference, there’s a little snack basket they’ve told us multiple times to feel free to take from and eat snacks during preconference, breaks, and postconference. I grabbed a snack to eat during preconference. Then she ended up saying she wanted us to take a break at 10:30 and eat a snack, so I grabbed another one to hold on to for 10:30. Grabbing those snacks took a total of about 5 seconds. Later on, when she told me I was doing the wrong thing, I said I misunderstood and I apologized. She said, “Maybe you should be listening instead of scouring the snack box.” I thought that was super rude and unprofessional of her, especially considering I spent maybe 5 seconds grabbing something, but I didn’t say anything. Then she put in my written notice that I “spent pre-conference going through the snack box”. As if I spent the entire time doing that. I’m totally dumbfounded, honestly. That’s only one of many things she did that with, but I won’t explain every lie/extreme exaggeration she told about me in the notice unless people really want to know each one, which I doubt lol.

So anyway, I’ve been stressed out of my mind the past few days. I’ve felt like I needed a Xanax multiple times, and I’ve never even taken a Xanax. I shouldn’t be so scared of repercussions by my instructor, but I am. I want to fight this, because there’s so many lies going into my file, and I’m absolutely furious, but if I stand up for myself, it’ll backfire. Questioning your instructor can be nursing school suicide. She has the power to fail me, and if I say something, whether to her or to an advisor or something, she will no doubt punish me for it. I’m basically half functional because my anxiety is through the roof over this. I’m so terrified of failing, because if I fail clinical, I can’t get back in. If you fail lecture you can get back in, but if you fail clinical you’re out, for good.

So yeah, that’s my current situation. I’ve seen all the adorable pictures and they’ve been so lovely. Much love to everyone.


----------



## shaescott

Oh, also. Another stressor. I have to switch birth control methods. 

I threw up from a migraine after clinical on Tuesday. I had a full vasovagal reaction to it. I’ve never ever thrown up from a migraine before then. The week before I had a migraine at the end of clinical and I nearly threw up from the insane nausea. I never used to even get nausea from migraines. Ever since starting on the pill I get nauseous and throw up so easily. My NP says a lower estrogen pill won’t help as much as I think, and I need to get rid of all estrogen from my birth control method. So I could go on the progesterone only pill, or I could go back to a progesterone IUD. I shouldn’t try a systemic method like the shot or implant because if it gives me bad side effects I can’t just stop taking it like a pill, I’m stuck with it for 3 months or until after removal with the implant. I still had nausea on the IUD, just only when I was PMSing, and since it’s not systemic, a systemic one could be much worse with those effects. All that according to my doctor. So basically, I can get a new IUD, possible a lower dose IUD than last time, or I can try the mini pill, even though it’s less effective and I might spot all the time. I’m so frustrated. I wish I could just use FAM but I feel like it’s too risky. Condoms aren’t gonna happen, my SO just can’t finish with one on, we’ve tried. I just started my last pack of my combo pills today, so I have a few weeks to decide what to do. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## DobbyForever

You need to advocate for yourself, Shae. If you don’t, it’s only her word. If you do, you can’t make the situation worse. You say you’re scared she will fail you or retaliate, but it sounds like that’s already her plan. Even if she does retaliate, i’m sure there is procedure for that.

From a teacher prospective, you may need a heart to heart. Maybe this has happened, but that would be my first step. You’ve corrected her, you’re eating during meetings (with permission or not), you aren’t standing up for yourself. If I were her, i’d think you don’t care/are too good for my class. And while we can say we remain neutral, we are human. If you feel she is being unfair, talk to her in a non accusatory tone and be polite. Inflate her ego a little without going overboard. If that doesn’t work after a while, then go over her head and do whatever formal complaint procedure there is. And worst case, if it boils down to it ask for a support person/witness in your meetings.

My brother and I are mini pill babies so my only suggestion there is only do it if you are going to be rigid. I remember you having some trouble adjusting to taking your pills at the right time, and the mini is far less forgiving.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae are you in a state where you need permission to record? 

If not then I’d record her, get a proper camera and record your sessions with her, if you need to, tell her you want to record the sessions for revision later. 

This serves 2 purposes, to clear any allegations against you, and to gain evidence against her. 

I’m so sorry this is happening and I really have no suggestions apart from above. :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it's small bits of hamburger meat, pickles, tomato, and the sauce is "big mac sauce". OMG I like it when not pregnant, but I'm like over the moon excited right now. I don't believe I've tried Dominos philly cheesesteak. I'll look into it after Papa John's stops their pizza.

Dobby hehe. I know when I drank after having V it felt like I was drinking for the first time.

You could at least look at the pizza :haha: I think it's the pickles and the sauce that win me over. I do like big Macs but rarely indulge. Oh and yes I hope she can make it.

Jez if I was to guess cheesteak also has onions and green peppers. The sauce is probably more like ranch dressing than tomato based.

As for the cheeseburger pizza see response to gigs.

Shae not really sure on this. I think that's crap you were written up. My first clinical instructor was an adjunct. She acted like we were last semester nursing students instead of first semester. There was really no guidance and she asked if I was "on something". At the end she bragged that I'd really improved. I think we all left negative feedback on her prior to her eval of us. Can't recall the timeline of events. In any case I probably wouldn't grab any of her stupid snacks since she's being a witch about that.

Hmmm, the progesterone only pill requires almost perfect timing every day. I don't think that would be a reliable method for you. Maybe an IUD again?? 


AFM I'm also wondering what I want to do about birth control after S. IUD would be easy in regards of not tracking or remembering to take a pill. I don't really like the idea of something foreign in my body like that. I know it probably sounds crazy. Not a fan on the injections. I'm considering doing FAM again but worry about a slip up and expect #3. We both are unsure on #3 but both leaning towards we are done. I suppose I'll have to research more.


----------



## claireybell

Havent read back to reply yet, work was quite busy yesterday.. 

Just to say im waiting to go in for my Baby Bond 3/4d scan ahhhhhhh


----------



## DobbyForever

CB that is so fun!!! Exciting! 

Fluek yeeeah I’ll look but pass on eating. I don’t like sandwich pickles anymore it’s weird. Hope the pizza is everything you are craving!

Re bc I hear you. I swear I could feel my iud. Injections were ok but the whole take a crap ton of calcium was concerning. But it was safe while bfing (after 6 weeks) BUT I had supply issues and I don’t remember if that was related


----------



## gigglebox

Shae as a teacher, i think Dobs' advice is sound. Talk to your teacher first and maybe even tell her you are worried about being thrown out of the program. Is anyone else having issues with her?

Regarding bcp you may be havig a reaction to a filler in that particular brand of pill. If i were you i'd try a similar pill but different brand, and compare ingredients. I am suspicious because you've had these hormones before with no ill effects...

Fluek i'll have to check that out as a big mac fiend...but to be honest it doesn't sound all that appealing! Do you dip in in ketchup?

Hmmmm well why not just wait and see how you feel after #2? One of people's top regret in old age is not having that last kid...just a tought.

We are going to see how this business goes and then make a decision. Hubby has been talking about swaying for a girl on the next one, lol! We'll see. Another kid is going to mean either a different house or some major renovations to this one to accommodate. Alternatively if we are sure we're done and have the money, i may opt for a partial hysterectomy. Thinking about donating my uterus, I hear that's a thing now! Or alternatively just giving it to science. Idk. Just sick of periods.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh wow! Gigs did not know that was a thing! Big kudos to you for even considering it.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the advice ladies!

Dobs that’s fair that she might think that. Though I really don’t understand the logic of telling people to eat and then being upset when they do. I do participate a lot in the conferences (which she wants) and I do all my work, and the assistant mentioned something I can’t remember that she said showed I cared, so idk. I do care very much, but she may not be getting that. While I’d love to have a heart to heart with her about it, I’m scared she’ll just say I’m correcting her or questioning her and freak out at me. 

Kitty the issues never happen during the conferences, as all 5 students are present. She’s only lashed out at me during quick private conversations on the unit and in writing, so I can’t record that. I also can’t record what I’m doing because there are patients involved. So idk the permission laws, but it wouldn’t be an option anyway. 

Flueks mine is also an adjunct professor. She just dropped us on the floor first day and expected us to figure it out. She didn’t pay much attention to me at all until this past Tuesday, so she would’ve had no clue if I was doing something wrong, so I could’ve been going weeks doing stuff wrong (accidentally) and not being corrected. 

Gigs nobody is having issues to my extent with her, which means I basically have nobody to corroborate anything. That’s another reason I don’t want to fight it, because it’s her word against mine, and without other students with similar claims, they’re going to take her word for it. It does also make me think that maybe I’m the problem, and I’m not perfect so there’s things I’ve done wrong and things she’s said that are valid, but there’s also a lot of false claims, so in that way I know it can’t just be that I suck.

Re: birth control, since missing the 2 pills 2 cycles ago I’ve been pretty spot on with my pills, actually. I’ve taken them all within 45-60 minutes of 8:30 (always later, not before, so we could say the average is 9 pm and I’m always within half an hour on each side). With the possible filler issue, I was on a different manufacturer with a different filler for the first month, then they switched to a different one with same hormone levels, and I had the issues from both. I also had never been on an estrogen birth control before going on the pill. I’m thinking since the mini pill doesn’t have a break week, it’ll mean I won’t have regular periods on that either, so I might as well get another IUD. Ugh. I wish birth control wasn’t necessary. I need a button on me that says “no pregnancy please”.


----------



## claireybell

Just to upload a couple piccys & then il pop back on later for reading& chats :)


----------



## claireybell

Def Boy lol!

View attachment 1046755
View attachment 1046756


----------



## claireybell

And another..


----------



## claireybell

Boy ha ha i was hoping she got the one of his balls but no.. he winky is very clear ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae it’s a tough spot. But like I said if you say nothing then they’ll assume she is telling the whole truth. And you never know. I had a boss who picked on one person every year. One year it was me. I wanted to leave so I never said anything but my mentor did and saved me from getting fired. Then I quit haha. So you never know.

Also don’t go at it as correcting her. Just go in saying you value her opinion and really want to learn where you can improve. You can say that you felt you did well because (specific details), but you noticed in her report that she said it was an area for improvement and so you want to know what specifically made her feel that way so you can avoid doing it in the future. Everything boils down to perspective so doing this will either give you insight about her subjective grading so you can adjust to her or it’ll force her to realize her claims are baseless or maybe you are perceiving the situation incorrectly or you did something without realizing it.

Whatever you decide I hope you find some stress relief soon.

Cb awww look at his face!!!! Yay for team blue! Were R and N with you


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s super helpful, thank you. I think I have to meet with her every clinical anyway so I might as well talk to her about it then.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Shae. Gl! You are a great student so keep that held up high. And treat yourself to something nice!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- soooo cute! Can't believe you're due soon!! Crazy. 

Shae- I agree with all of Dobs advice. Especially since she's a teacher I think she's the best with this lol 

RE birth control- I never liked any of my options either. It was always frustrating that we have so many options and they all suck lol I'm actually going to talk to my doctor at my first prenatal appointment about sterilization for me or DH and our options. This is our last. Even if it ends in a miscarriage we're done. So if DH is going to get shipped we're going to schedule it right before I'm due I think. Or I'll get fixed during c-section, if we do that again. 

Dobs- if you're worried please ask your pedi for a MCHAT. Kaiser takes developmental delays and autism very seriously. Plus, for all the testing I paid $40. $20 for a copay for a speech appointment evaluation and $20 for a copay for the autism testing. 
You fill out the mchat first, then they call you can go over their recommendations. If you're super worried you can push for autism testing and they will offer it. She could tell I was worried and she offered it but said the test didn't show he needed it. Plus with Exs history you'll be able to get tested on that alone. It's really worth it. From that testing I went to a class called "help me communicate" and it's amazing. Teaches parents how to teach teach babies. That also led me to the county resources, which offered speech in home! 


Sorry this is all a ramble. Probably a ton of errors but I'm too tired to care. Baby is sleeping in me. Still not feeling good. Day 5. Talked to a doctor and they said it's most likely a viral upper respiratory infection.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh green no! I hope you feel better soon :(

Ty I did an ASQ-3 development thing and mailed that out a week ago. Some person is supposed to review it then get back to me. I did one at his daycare as well, but I think that was just internal. I’m off and on about autism, and I think even if he was that (speech development aside) that he will still be high functioning. So I guess it’s more just knowing/what to do if he does have some sort of delay.

Also while it’s so sweet y’all vote for me I don’t know s* lol i’m Just thinking of myself and what my fifth graders say to me that works :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Dobs def dont stress about A’s development yet hun, hes so little still, i know its hard not to worry & easy me saying dont worry about it.. boys are most def later with developing talk/general skills, my sister has 2 of each & the boys are much slower! Aww thankyou, he looks so cute on piccy lol, no Riley & Nuala were at home with their Dad, hes not feeling too great atm, run down i think, so i had a chilled hour out the house :)

Sorry your feeling crappy MrsG.. the time of year & temps changing, increases lotsa nasties, hope it passes in next few days plus being pg, babe takes all our goodness :hugs: If you opt for an elective csection this time around (although you can try vbac) Theres no prob they sterilise at same time, im having this :thumbup: Although it all seems so final Lol

Shae feeling your pain, how do u know noone else has issues with her? Have u asked.. u could always secretly record on Voice recording on mobile in your bag/pocket.. Dobbys advice is pretty much spot on & esp coming from a teaching background, if she still remains like it after chatting i would def speak out about it & take no s**t! Your paying to be taught at the end of the day! SO’s niece gad the same issue with her Math tutor in College & until her Mum spoke to the head of year & principal, it appeared a few other students had complained but never said anything, she was quite unprofessional & just expected them to know alot of stuff but she didn’t understand & then slated her for it & made her feel she was thick & doing something wrong. I think she got fired in the end..

With the Pill, could def be that particular Combi one, ive tried a few in the past before i found one that suits, i was either feeling generally bleugh or awful skin or mid cycle spotting etc.. although they all do the same, diff manufacturers make them diff. Progesterone only pill needs spot on taking it every single day & probs a more higher risk of pg than the combi but usually only 1-4 women get on taking it, i bled constantly on mine so i was one of the 3 who it disagrees with #eyeroll , typical!

Ah Gigs a possible bub no4 eh.. never say never :)

Flueks lol at yoir Pizza excitement! Was it as tastey as u remembered?? Sny pics of new room?

Ah Pretty, lovely Halloween piccys :) dya think maybe SO has a weird feeling u could be preggers?? May be better to tell him sooner than later, less stress & worry for you.. i know when i was pg in January (sadly had a mc) when he asked me how long id known for, i lied & said a week, he was pissed off & gutted at same time that he felt i could talk to him about that stuff.. i had sat on it for nearly 2/3wks i think, i was scared to tell him because of his reaction, he felt awful when i mc as he felt Karma bit him in the butt basically!

Sorry Halloween didnt turn out as good as expected :hugs: hope you get some good kip this wknd hun

I cant remember much else really, im feeling abit sick this evening, we had a chinese take away for dinner, but feel sicky now.. god i hope i dont puke, it’ll really hurt my tum, never vomited when largely pg before :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - So sorry you're dealing with all that. I hate when people in authority roles are huge a-holes and liars. I don't really have any advice, but FX things get better.

CB - So cute! :)

Green - Get better soon!

So, thanks for the input, ladies. So, I bought my cheapy test and I think I'll take it tomorrow. I also was able to make an appt for my dating scan: Sat. Nov 10. Really hope they give me the req for it on Monday. I also wonder if they'd give me another one for blood, just to make sure my hcg number is increasing. We'll see. Either way, I think my loose plan right now is to suggest going to a restaurant SO likes, offering to pay, and then telling him on Monday night. And I don't think he suspects.

In other news, ever since my lunch break at work yesterday, I've been on and off fighting the urge to throw up. I REALLY hope this is just something I ate. If I have to deal with this low level MS for the next several weeks, I'm gonna lose my mind. I HAAAAATE throwing up. You ladies that have had to deal with it every day are the real MVPs. lol. If this is MS though, kinda hope this means I'm having a girl.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that sounds like the same thing I had to fill out! Although, everyone said it's an mchat... maybe that was the paperwork I filled out before the autism testing? No idea. But I was the exact same way as far as if something is wrong I knew he was high functioning and just wanted to help in anyway possible. They should offer something when they follow up... if they don't you can always get a speech evaluation. They won't give him speech because there's no 'medical need' but they can still help. I'm actually really impressed with Kaiser. DHs cousin has autism and they wouldn't even test her until she was 5, they had to go to the U.K. For some kind of bloodwork to even get her looked at here. Luckily that was about 10 years ago I'd guess and they've changed a lot. 

Cb- you're getting your tubes tied? You'll have to update on how it was. And yes it seems very final but we'll have 3 kids lol so we're good. Plus if this pregnancy ends badly I know we can't emotionally take another loss.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty - sounds like a plan re telling SO :thumbup: Did u have any ms with Alex? Ive had it with all of mine, not to the point of vomiting but awful sicky nausea, its guff! Hope u feel better soon if its not ms :hugs:

MrsG - i only have one tube anyway as i lost my right one due to ectopic pg back in 2013, they’ll just whip my other tube out. I dont want them clipped or anything.. my ‘mummy friend’ from up my school had this after her third & they used the wrong type of clips on her, it eroded her tubes & part of her Uterus, shes since had a Hysterectomy & shes only 26 :( Im ok with the removing of my other tube, i dont want anymore after this lil one either, il be over 40 my then! Lol

This pg for you will go fine hun <3


----------



## Jezika

Just stopping by quickly to respond to Shae!

Shae, totes agree with Dobs and others, and just want to add my two cents. I sat on my university’s senate appeals committee a few years back where we’d hold hearings for students who were appealing dismissal from their program for whatever reason. From that experience, I would suggest that if heaven forbid this woman does try to fail you and you appeal it (which I believe you should have the right to do) or even if others get involved, it will look far better on you if there is evidence of you trying to remedy any issue as soon as it has come up. We often had students who were (understandably) too anxious to advocate for themselves before things started spinning out of control, and that unfortunately made it too easy for their professors or preceptors or whoever to argue that the student failed to raise issues at the time and therefore failed to mitigate the situation when they had the opportunity. To that same point, evidence of you defending your position may be best made in writing so that there is a clear paper trail. I think it can absolutely be done tactfully via email, for example, and may even help convey your points more effectively than doing so in person, especially if you feel like your anxiety may make you less articulate in person or that she would simply cut you off. You can frame it like Dobs said, and/or even emphasize that while you accept and appreciate her many valid critiques, it is important to you that her perception of you is accurate and so you want to clarify a few points bla bla bla. Anyway, just a thought, but I do think you should advocate for yourself, esp if you think this may now colour the way she interprets everything you do going forward and make her constantly scrutinize you.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - I had what I consider MS for like literally 3 hours at 6w2d with Alex. lol. My stomach seems to be pretty much back to normal. Looks like it might have been some little 24 hour bug. It's 6am right now and I'm just having a small bowl of Froot Loops cuz I woke up and was hungry and sometimes those empty stomach hunger pains make me feel like I'm gonna be sick. When I'm done, I'll take the cheapy test.

Edit: Here's the test. Still super positive.


----------



## shaescott

Jez, that’s a fair point. I’m considering emailing her to address the situation, but I’m scared she’ll just say I’m correcting her or questioning her authority or judgement, even if I try to inflate her ego. I’m worried about how to word it correctly. Perhaps I could email my advisor for advice on the situation, asking her to not mention it to the instructor. At least that way there would be evidence that I disagreed with some of the points on it prior to any hearing, even if I don’t end up emailing the instructor. But I worry she’d tell my instructor anyway, without giving me a chance to talk to her first, and that would be a shit show. 

CB was it you who posted 3D/4D ultrasound pics? Sooo cute!

Pretty yup that test is crazy strong! Good luck telling SO, you’ve got this.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, haha, well fair enough. In a way it's one of those super American foods where it's like "how can we make this one food even more unhealthy?! I know let's make a hamburger pizza!!" Such a guilty pleasure.

I'm really leaning towards FAM. I know it's more work but I'm pretty skilled at it and I prefer natural methods. Probably use condoms or pullout at fertile window. I'm definitely bot ready for sterilization as I'm undecided on #3.

Also I think bcp could interfere with milk output. I can't recall all the hormones that are involved with milk production but I imagine it would interfere to a point at least.

Fuck, accidently hit post. I'll work on another one instead of fully editing this one.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol it's okay. It's my guilty pleasure and I know it's not for everyone. My stepdad and mom got one too last night and they really liked it too. No ketchup but I suppose you could. I think it would ruin it. I never have ketchup on a big mac though.

Yeah I definitely haven't ruled out #3, but didn't know if I might want something less involved. I'll probably just use natural prevention methods. Also considering an Ava bracelet so I can confirm O without actually temping myself. I definitely don't want to regret not having another so permanent options aren't even on the table.

Awww that's cute he'd want to sway for a girl. We would probably sway for a boy. If it was another girl it would be okay but I'd definitely grieve the son I'd never have. In any case for reasons other than ttc#4 I do hope his business does really well and is a step up for your family.

I'm not sure I want to donate for science. An experience in the hospital turned me against that. I know this would be different as you would be a living donor but still. I do have no problem donating organs. I knowthis sounds weird and I can explain more if you are curious.

CB he's beautiful!! I love his nose and lips. Is he looking like SO?? I mean it's hard to tell in the womb, but V definitely had DHs nose. Also on a funny note before I zoomed in I thought they typed "sexy boy" on the potty shot, I was like wth?!

Ah it's refreshing to get out sometimes without kid(s). Love them but sometimes it's nice being alone and out. Less worrying ehile trying to do things.

Hope you didn't get sick. Also the pizza was delicious!

Oh how awful for your mummy friend. I can't imagine to have my option taken away like that at 26. Hell, I hadn't even had a child at that point.

Greenie I may consider sterilization after #3, if there is a #3. I really don't want to be pushing 40 or after 40 and pregnant. Shooo that would be hard.

I hope you are feeling better. My cold a couple weeks ago sucked. I hate being sick while pregnant. It's bad enough being sick as a mom.

Pretty only a day away now!! Ah glad you don't think he suspects. Even if he starts thinking of the "financial burden" first, I think he'll come around and get excited and love #2. 

As far as gender and symptoms. For myself doesn't necessarily mean anything. A bit frustrating really. So far the baking soda test has been tried and true both pregnancies. You have to wait until 10 weeks or later though. You are doing sneak peak so I'd just do that. Beautuful IC!!

Shae I think Dobbys advice is great. I would not recommend emailing her. Emotion and intent can really get lost in an email I think she would take it more of an attack against her. That's my 2 cents on that.


----------



## Flueky88

First a bump pic at 22 weeks. My bump is more rounded but still not that cute "basketball" bump. I have the "watermelon" bump. Oh well.

I actually got a better shot last night. The window in that room isn't the best for natural lighting. The color is more akin to the darker shade near the corner. I really like it. 

Then mocha is her dog bed my mom got her. Bahaha she loves it. Just have to make sure she isn't inside it when V is around.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks u have a very cute bump going on & your only just over half way, another few wks & it’ll pop out into basketball i reckon hehe! Love that colour wall paint aswell :thumbup:

Its really strange as hes a Boy but he kinda looks like Nuala when shes asleep but the nose looks like Rileys, which is my nose, Nuala has her Dads as i compared bubba pics with his Mum lol!

Flueks what is FAM? I know u cant rake combi pill whilst bf’ing but progesterone only is fine but I personally found my milk supply dropped slightly with Riley so i stopped taking it. Iwas exclusively feeding him & after i stopped at 4 months, he was nearly 6 months old before my first proper period returned.. i had a heavy bleed around 3wks & nothing after that. Love it!

Pretty, glad your feeling better to eat hun.. some ladies get Zero MS so u may be a lucky one :) & that test is uuuuber dark.. makes me want to do one now haha

Im in the midst of cooking a Beef roast dinner mmmmmm, lotsa crispy tatas drooool - sorry Jez if your reading this Lol


----------



## Flueky88

CB thanks. I never quite got that basketball bump with V. I really think my longer torso makes my buml look the way it does. But you may be right will have to wait and see.

Hehe bits and pieces of both parents then. I think V favors DH except for her eyes and hair color. Hoping S takes after me a bit more. Her nose wasn't quite as big as Vs at 19 weeks.

Fam is fertility awareness method basically. I reverse my ttc knowldge to prevent. I kinda do my own thing. Avoid around my usual fertile window snd anytime I have fertile cm. Will probably use IC opks. 

Bcps really made ttc#1 tough. My body had a hard time regulating. I told DH I never wanted to go back on it. I mean maybe if I wouldn't be advanced maternal age when we might try again, but I don't want a repeat of ttc #1.

Mmmhh sounds lovely. Hope you enjoy. I'm making chickrn fricasse tonight. Yum yum :)


----------



## Jezika

I agree on the BCP, Flueks. Never again. It’s nice to see so many of you guys having no trouble conceiving this time around despite it taking longer before. Hopefully it would be more of the same.

CB damn you for mentioning the roast beef and crispy ‘tatas! Don’t tell me there was Yorkshire pudding too?! Oh and those 3D scans are adorable. Probably among the best I’ve seen so far actually, in terms of baby’s face being so clear and of course so cute.

Pink, very strong lines! Good luck at your appt tomorrow. Looking forward to the update.

Shae actually the other thing I was going to say was asking someone else’s advice, like your instructor. I would like to think someone would have enough integrity not to betray a student’s wishes when clearly they’re feeling vulnerable and just looking for advice, but even if she does and then the other women gets mad, I struggle to think she’d have grounds to fail you for that. Same with sending an email. Sure, there’s a chance that even a very tactfully worded email would rub her up the wrong way, but she can’t fail you over that, and it’s easy to refer others to that email when disputing her actions versus risking her providing her own biased account of whatever you said in person. I guess another option may be to speak to your instructor, tell them your perspective, and ask for the three of you to meet together to discuss the issues. I would hope that the other woman wouldn’t be so abrasive or unreasonable in front of the instructor. There would also be a third party present who has already heard your side, and the rationale for the inclusion of your instructor could just be to make sure you’re all on the same page about your clinical progress and the areas to work on, since you want to make sure you’re improving in necessary areas but also being assessed accurately bla bla bla. At the very least, please speak to someone at your school that you trust (like faculty, staff, whoever). I’ve had many friends have similar issues with their supervisor and be too scared to say anything for YEARS because it seems like the only people they could tell could potentially be on the supervisor’s side, but it’s still better than saying nothing, being miserable and treated unfairly. The power imbalance is such an issue but there should be protocols in place for pursuing grievances. This shit sadly happens all the time in some form or other. I guess if you don’t think things are really bad right now and there’s a chance things could blow over and be okay, you could see what happens. I’d still document everything for myself in case it is useful in future. Sorry for the essay.


----------



## claireybell

Jez, yup Yorkshires aswell lol! Im still uncomfy now, we ate just before 5pm & its now 22:45 lol big ol fatty here, i think i ate waaaay too much but i was starving lol! Thanku re the cute pics, for nearly 34 wks they are really clear, esp considering hes head down & he was snuggled into my Placenta, she said i had a good amt of fluid in there though, bonus! We have a usb stick with a video bit on aswell if all the lil bits, he was yawning at one point :)

FAM - this is what me & SO were doing when i got pg twice this year lol but he wasnt too quick on the ‘pull out’ part of it - not that im complaining- before that happened, it was fine like that for a few months :thumbup:

Ive fallen pg very quick the few times after having Riley, pg really did boast my fertility.

Flueks, S may indeed be more like you then, did you have any 3/4d scans with V & will you be having one this time? With Riley & Nuala i was on a study & had them for free but no study this time around so I felt like i should have one done.. plus i wanted to ha ha!


----------



## claireybell

Not sure why this just entered my head but thought id ask, Flueks V was born early just before 35 weeks, did u have a Hospital bag packed & have everything ready at home like newborn clothes etc?? I have no clothes bought & no bag packed yet & it just made me think...


----------



## shaescott

So I had to email back my plan for improvement and I sent this email with the file attached, hopefully to send the message to my instructor that I do care about the course and respect her input. Hoping it gives a bit of an ego inflation effect. 

“Hello Professor —,

Attached is my written notice with the plan for improvement section filled out. Please let me know if you would like me to edit or add anything. I value your advice and input and truly appreciate your efforts to help me get back on track.

Thank you,

My Name”

Hopefully that’ll make her not want to fail me quite as much.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez it really is nice. My OB told me at pp check up last year not to expect to take as long to conceive. He was right!!

CB they actually routinely do 3d/4d at your anatomy scan. With V I had scans at 7, 11, 19, 26, 28, and 30 weeks. 28 and 30 were awful because of her positioning. All were elective except for 7 and 19 weeks. With S we had/will have at 7, 19, and 24 weeks. May pay for one at 26 or 28 just wait and see.

Yes she was born just before 35 weeks. I had actually laundered her 4 NB outfits, and all her 0-3 months. I fully expected a big baby. Step MIL bought us quite a few NB outfits so we'd have more than 4 outfits. Her nursery wasn't fully finished, mainly decorating but essential laundry was done. Labor bag was not packed. I didn't grab everything I needed either when we left for hospital. Plan to be packed around 30 weeks I think. I want to be prepared this time, plus I'm nervous about how quick labor will go this time. 

Shae I think that sounds alright.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I’d stop after appreciate your efforts. I wouldn’t type get back on track because it implies you agree that you are off track


----------



## shaescott

Dobs well I already sent it, so too late lol :shrug: and I agree that in some ways I was off track, so that’s fine with me. I disagree with multiple specific critiques, and I don’t think I’m nearly as off track as she thinks I am. But oh well, I will give less agreement and more appreciation in the future.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry! It’s not the end of the world and i’m just hyper sensitive to wording in emails. It’s not a big deal and if ever questioned just explain it truthfully as you just did. Hopefully things get better!

Sorry everyone else read but in the car all day cuz my mom thought it’d be fun to drive four hours to get a pie..........


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m confused... what kind of pie is worth a 4 hour drive? Is there a pie shortage within a 4 hour radius of where you live? Is the pie in question a particularly majestic pie?
(Also, thanks for the advice and well wishes)


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, good luck, I hope you get the response you are hoping for. 

Cb, mmh! Toast and taters! Beef or pork roast is fine with me! We had snapper fish for dinner tonight, oven baked. With rice and green salat. 

Dobs, now I am curious too... A 4 hour drive for pie??? I can make one in less then half that time...hmm

Flueky, wow thats some early arrival, were there any signs that lead up to that? 

Gorgeous ultrasound pics! Hmm, I probably would not.. I have barely drank any water lately. Bad me...


----------



## Michellebelle

Shae, good luck! I think your email was worded great. Hopefully she takes it a good way, and things go well from here on out.

I agree... this had to have been some stellar pie, Dobs!

On birth control.... I agree with the ladies who said never again. I tried birth control for about 5 months 6 years ago... and nope, not for me. Tried several kinds, all with weird side effects. I just track cycles instead.


----------



## DobbyForever

NO PIE IS WORTH IT :rofl:

It was two hours each way at some farm in Watsonville. That sounds legit in theory but did not live up to the hype. We were bored and my mom’s coworker was raving about it so we went. They were not even good. Rather just grab a Safeway pie r_r and A will not sleep


----------



## shaescott

Re: birth control, I’ve been taking Zofran (anti-nausea med) with my 1/4 dose of my Zoloft (depression med) and thought I’d be okay without the Zofran today. Wrong. I took my Zoloft around 10 pm, immediately felt like my lower esophageal sphincter was failing me, and ate some Chex mix, it went away for a bit, came back, ate a peanut butter cracker, went away for a few minutes, came back, repeat. Took a Zofran around 11 pm. Still eating crackers occasionally. I told my mom, she says this is not sustainable and I agree. I never had this issue pre-BCPs. She asked if I want to schedule getting a new IUD during thanksgiving break if the OB/GYN is available (my mom works in the same practice as her and can ask her). I said yes. I told her I’d like a milder dose IUD because it seems BC works well for me re: preventing pregnancy, so I’m not really worried about the lower dose making it not work. I’d been thinking about trying the mini pill first. I think if my OB/GYN isn’t available during thanksgiving break, I’ll ask her for a mini pill prescription until I can get in with her. Likely during winter break, since it’s a month long.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs wow the pie wasn’t even good? That’s so upsetting considering the drive...


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, Id be upset about the pie... Dang! But that could be hormones. Lol
On a side story about pies; remember the baker who used to bake pies in our basement commercial kitchen? Well, she left a lot of stuff out and attracted us a lot of rodents. Since her stuffing sat out thawing for a whole night and then another night of pies cooling, DH and I could only guess how many mice ran over that food. Don't even mention the open sugar and flour bags. So when she gifted us pies, we'd feed them to the chickens. Eventually we cancelled her as she insisted she was "clean". 

Shae; good plan for the bcp. If you can't see her over Thanksgiving, maybe stop the birth control completely until youbcan get an appointment over Christmas? Give your body a break from those hormones and a chance to normalise the cycle. Your SO should understand.

My DH is too seriously considering getting snipped after this one. I do feel bad about it, because it's so final, especially to him! While we may not want any more, it's so final. Can we not just turn off my fertility? Or turn the clocks forward 10 -15 years to my menopause?


----------



## shaescott

PL hm it’s a good thought to give my body a break, but I’m pretty much unable to resist my own urges, SO is much better at saying “no, it’s not worth the risk of a baby”, whereas I’m the dumbo who in the moment couldn’t give less of a shit about the risks. So while he’d understand, my sex drive sure wouldn’t. We could do FAM but coming off of birth control my cycle would be all messed up so that wouldn’t really work. And condoms just aren’t gonna happen. He can’t finish with them, and they’re uncomfortable for me (not a lube issue so idk). I have thought about FAM but I think both of us would be too terrified that I’m not on any bc. SO would probably be so scared he wouldn’t be able to get it up. 

Also, gross about the pie lady. Nobody wants rodent hair/poop/germs in their pie. 

I agree that a vasectomy seems scary even if you know you don’t want more kids. I wish there was a temporary off button for my fertility, or just a plain old on/off switch that I can flip any time I want. 


I can’t sleep because I can’t stop thinking about the lies my instructor wrote about me. To calm myself, I’m trying to think of different ways she could have misinterpreted events so I hate her a bit less. Some things could have been misinterpretations due to lack of actually seeing what was happening. But then I get mad that she would put such accusations when she couldn’t actually see what was happening or wasn’t present for the activity she’s making claims about. Ugh. I don’t even know who my faculty advisor is. I need to figure that out. I might have to figure it out before I can convince my brain to sleep. I’m terrified she’s going to have me dismissed from the program based on her lies so that’s keeping me up as well. Ugh.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m sorry. I have no real advice other than approach her about it. It sounds like you’ve been getting solid exam scores, so I doubt you would be a candidate for dismissal. My other worry is like Jez said it looks worse on you if you didn’t talk to her about it and we’re waiting until something bad/major happened to speak up. But I had two bosses unfairly evaluate me. And talking to them about it got me nowhere lol. Other than figuring out it was health discrimination. So shrugs.

As for final bc methods I hear you all. The finality of it is scary. For what it’s worth, my mom had the twins after having her tubes butchered (and yes I use butcher instead of tied because the man that did it is an ass). It was expensive and unpleasant with all the shots but she did it. So never say never? 

Pretty all the best at your appt and telling SO tonight! Line looks fab

Abywho forgot what else


----------



## DobbyForever

Took the MCHAT online.

View attachment 1046885


----------



## shaescott

Based on those results, he might just have a speech delay or something. 50/50 sucks but it could be worse. Either way, you said he’d be high functioning, and you’re strong, I know you’d figure things out and help him be the best he possibly can be.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Just a quick update while I'm on my break. Will read back later.

So, my upset-ish stomach hung around on and off all weekend and a bit this morning. I never actually threw up, but (TMI alert) I had super watery diarrhea all yesterday and last night. Really hoping this is just a virus that'll pass soon. 

As for my appt, all the Dr did was check my heart, lungs and stomach. So, woot to that. She gave me my req for the scan and a prescription for some MS meds, but I'll only get it filled if I need to.

SO knew I wasn't feeling well all weekend and, last night, he joked about it being MS. I guess that would have been a good opportunity to tell him, but oh well. I'm still worried about his reaction, but I think I'll be able to just get it done tonight.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby wow thats crazy to drive 4 hours round trip for a piece of pie. Even worse it wasn't very good.

So will someone contact you for an official eval regarding the mchat??? I'm sureit is hard to see those statistics. An outsider thinks there's a 50% chance he's not, but as a mom you thinkomg there's a 50% he might be positive for autism. All I can offer is empathy and :hugs:

Pacific, I did have some but you could explain some stuff away.
3 days prior:had some AF like cramps that didn't go away with drinking or repositioning. I did finally sleep through them.
2 days prior: change in vaginal discharge, likely infection but didn't want to go to walk in clinic as it was a Sunday.
Day before: discharge continues. Walk in clinic diagnose me with BV.
Day of waters breaking: had horrible diarrhea overnight that I blamed on the antibiotic. AF like cramping. Working so I didn't time them. Plus I really didn't think AF like cramps was how it could start the real deal. Water breaks and that's that ;)

Oh gross. I wouldn't have ate them either.

Do you think you will talk him out of getting a vasectomy?? I know it can be reversed but it's pretty costly and they can have issues I believe. I suppose maybe I just don't like the finality of things.

Shae hope you can get seen that week and get an IUD placed.

I'm sorry you can't sleep over worrying about this. I hoe it gets resolved with a positive outcome. :hugs:

Pretty sounds like it could very well be MS since it's been off and on for multiple days. Hope it's an indicator for team pink for you. My MS was moderate with V and almost non-existent this time.

Have you scheduled the scan?? How did it go telling him?? Thinking about you.


AFM my makena injection went a lot better this time. Didn't burn as much. My arm is a little itchy even with premedicating. I looked at back of my arms this morning before the shot and the rash had cleared. Seems benadryl is helping for now.

V didn't nap today so she passed out on ride home. Hope she sleeps extra long tonight. At least until I wake up at 6 a.m.

My next appt is in 2 weeks and get to see my S again. I'm so happy about that.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I did it. The first thing he did was kinda chuckle and ask how sure I was. After that, he said we better do the math and figure out how much daycare would be for 2 kids or if it'd be cheaper for me to stay home or whatever. So, that's good. No mention of getting a new place for all of us though, but it's early days. He's had a few more questions as the evening's gone on, like what the age difference gonna be between them and if my upset stomach this weekend was MS. lol. One of the last things he's said was he hopes I get my girl, but he still doesn't like "Emma". I told him "let's cross that bridge when we come to it; I don't wanna fight about this until we have to". lol. Overall though, he seems to be taking it pretty well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that’s great news. How would you feel about being a SAHM? I have a lot of teacher friends who took years off for that exact reason. Why pay daycare more than your salary? So they stopped working until their kids were in school.

Fluek yay two weeks will hopefully fly by.

Someone will call me in two weeks or less to schedule formal testing. It’s weird because I already knew this but seeing it in writing sucked. And report cards are due. And my great grandmother is in the hospital. And I f*ed up my credit card payment and paid it to a card that doesn’t exist anymore and so I paid my attorney on my card that I just transferred my balance off of but can’t get my money back for two weeks so i’ll Have to pay interest. And my favorite professor from college passed away. And DST is messing with A. And i’m just so over everything.


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi girls! 8 DPO so obviously tested today because I can’t resist. Our timing was so good so I’ll be disappointed if it doesn’t happen. I thought I maybe saw a haze but im not sure.

Dobs.. I am sure everything is fine but you are an incredible mama and so on top of things. I’m a bit envious of that!

Pretty I’m glad SO took it well.

Shae wow on your clinical instructor I hope you get a positive resolution!

Everyone else I hope your doing wel!


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi girls! 8 DPO so obviously tested today because I can’t resist. Our timing was so good so I’ll be disappointed if it doesn’t happen. I thought I maybe saw a haze but im not sure.

Dobs.. I am sure everything is fine but you are an incredible mama and so on top of things. I’m a bit envious of that!

Pretty I’m glad SO took it well.

Shae wow on your clinical instructor I hope you get a positive resolution!

Everyone else I hope your doing wel!


----------



## shaescott

Had clinical today. It went better than last week. Met with instructor at the end because we have to meet each week after clinical. She said I was making everything a “production”, basically that I wasn’t just doing things, I was being extra I guess. Kinda confusing to me (except first thing in the morning, I was really nervous so that’s valid for that but she said all day I was like that). She said that I know what I’m doing and I’m nice and polite but my “behavior” is an issue. Ooookay. Whatever ya say lady. I’ll just work on being focused and not stressing myself out.


----------



## gigglebox

Future not seeing it et but still plenty of time!

Dobs time will tell but because he smiles and makes eye contact I'd be inclined to lean toward just an LD, if anything. Biggest hugs, I know any little struggle for our kids rips our own hearts out--we just want things to be easy for them! Hopefully any intervention needed is helpful. Personally I wish I hadn't waited until he was 3 to investigate so I admire you for looking into things early. Kudos lady. 

Pl ewww wtf with pie lady?! Did you mean to say she was kicked out? I didn't understand what you wrote at the end of that story. 

Afm shower went well. It almost felt like a bday party even though I shared it with SIL, so that was good. A xouple of my out of town friends even came from 1 & 2 hours away, toddler and baby in tow, so that was really nice. I am bummed I don't have any really good local friends but my long distance ones kick ass.

My mom and MIL put the party together and it was fun, fun game and delicious food. I'm about to get down on some leftovers. Mmmmmm.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yeah, basically we gave her a 1 month cancellation notice "get your shit together and find yourself a new place to bake at". She ended up baking until the last day and then brought her friends over to move some stuff out (she had a bad understanding of you are out of here at this date, don't come baxk). Anyway, the big commercial mixer is still in the kitchen to this day. She wanted to take it, but due to its size one needs machinery and a torn down wall to take it out. So instead of dealing with it herself, she donated it and left the non-profit kitchen and us to figure it out. 
Gkad to hear your shower went well!!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific - Eurghhh gross pie lady!! Hows the move going? Was Logan ok at the parents for a few days??

Gigs - im glad the bubba shower went well & you & SIL enjoyed it :) I love party food lol at parties you’ Always find me where the food is :haha:

Dobby - 4hr pie drive??! Lol! Sorry it tasted crap! Re the report, i def reckon later development if anything.. :hugs:

Flueks - wow thats fab the amt of scans included!! U must upload some if you get some again hehe! Ohhh i so need to to pull my finger out & start my Hospital bag! Im less than 5wks away now :shock: Less than 6wks by official 40wks due date though! Apart from getting the bag packed, we only have left to get sorted is Moses basket & Cot-Bed bits, Mattress, sheets etc..

Pretty - im so glad SO took it so well! Such a relief on your part :) Early pg did cause me some horrid bouts of Diarrhoea so you never know, along with ickiness it could be MS!

Future, can kinda see something & then not lol! Give it another day or so hun! Fx this cycle

Shae, still cant believe shes now saying its your behaviour?! How odd! Or im guessing she means it in a way of how your acting in class not that your behaving bad or acting up?! Is your combi pill safe to take with your other meds? Maybe its having adverse reactions on your bod.. id be inclined to stop it all, have apill free cycle or ‘normal period bleed’ & the restart a fresh cycle..

Im having serious heartburn atm, disgraceful & vile wind (LOL) & baby boy is doing full flips in there at the moment which feels weird af!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty glad it went well. If you could afford it would you like to be a sahm?? I would. I enjoy my job, but I love my girl(s). 

Dobby I know they have to make a living too, but the price some people have to pay for care is ridiculous. mine is $150/week and once they are watching both girls it'll be $220/week. I know I'm lucky compared to others. Salaries are smaller here too though. I'll count my blessings that 2 kids in daycare is a mortgage payment instead of one kid costing that much.

Sorry things are crappy right now. I hope things turn around soon for you. :hugs:

Future I'm not seeing it yet, but still early :) fx for bfp in the next couple days.

Shae sounds like it's just a personality conflict. I mean you are nice and polite as well as doing what you should. What more could you ask for. Sheesh, when are clinicals over?? Anyway you can make sure you aren't paired with her again??

Gigs I'm so glad you had a good time and got to see some good friends. I want my sprinkle to feel more like a birthday party. A nice gathering of family celebrating. The baby shower stressed me out last time, but ended up being nice.

Also. 2 days and you'll be in 3rd tri!!!!

CB well, only 2 were covered by insurance with V. 3 were elective that I paid $250 for. 1 scan was a repeat after the last elective pics were so awful. She offered to try again for free. 

This go round I suppose insurance will pay for my next one as they were unable to get all the views they needed from anatomy scan. Other than that only 2 are covered by insurance.

Ah not much left to do!!! Also getting close to you starting your leave :)


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i forgot to comment on little man's pics! So cute!!! I have my last (i think) ultrasound on monday, hoping he'll flip on the 3/4d imaging for me. And AHHH such little time left! Is it just me or is the 3rd pregnancy the fastest yet??? I can't believe you have 5-6 weeks and I have about 11 :shock: seems like it was just a month or two ago you were secretly timing your joggy sessions :haha: I can't believe it's been six months since I found out I was pregnant. So crazy.

Pretty, glad telling SO was a lot better than you were anticipating! I put so much stock in my symptoms last pregnancy, I was wayyyyyyy more sick with ds2 than ds1 and I was very convinced I was having a girl. You can see how that turned out!


----------



## shaescott

CB since my anniversary with SO is Monday, and we’re celebrating this weekend, I’m waiting until 5 days after the inevitable sex to discontinue the pill. I have an appt to get a milder IUD (kyleena) put in on the 21st of this month. 

Flueks maybe you’re right about the personality thing. She did mention a generational divide with behavior a few weeks ago. She’s in her 50s-60s I think. It really seems like she’s calling me extra in older generation speak. I only have 2 clinicals left, last one is the 20th. I’m just praying she passes me. I’m not the type to pray very often, but I’m probably gonna be changing that for the next few weeks. Idk if that’ll help, but maybe if I ask God to soften her heart and feelings towards me... idk, I didn’t grow up very religious so idk how people ask for these things. 

Sorry I’ve been crap at responding to other people lately. I’m just so stressed out about the clinical situation, it’s all I can think about. I read the posts and just don’t retain anything most of the time.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, L did really well for my parents. A few times he'd ask for us, but then carried on when told that we were with the cat and dog. WhatsaWh call once a day and he smiled, said hello and then moved on to play a few minutes in. Story changes if we showed him our cat: huge smile, jumping up and down, cheering her name!! Much much more excitment for the cat... Lol
When after 4 nights we Came to him, he had a nap. Grandpa got him when he woke up and it didn't even clue in to him that mama and dada were there although he saw us. Lol took him a minute to fully wake up and want his hugs. We deliberately left the cat in her carrier... :Haha:

For now we are staying with my parents, however: tomorrow (wednesday) we have a meeting with the owner of the big lot. Wish us luck that he is agreeable to our terms (which actually benefit both sides).


----------



## gigglebox

It's ok shae, that's the biggest thing in your life right now so it makes sense that it is dominating your mind right now. 

Btw i have never heard anyone use the slang "extra" but this is probably the first newer slang term i like, lol. It just makes sense and rubs me right :haha: 

Slang terms i hate: "basic", "turnt", "ship"

I hate "netflix and chill" but do people even say that anymore?


----------



## DobbyForever

I used to put that I love to drink a glass of wine and watch Netflix and chill on my dating sites and would get so pissed when guys come over and kept trying to DTD when I put on Netflix lol.

We use extra here all the time. I tell my bff at least once a week she is being extra haha but she is.


----------



## shaescott

PL good luck with the lot!

Gigs thanks for understanding my crappy replies. Honestly, I can be a bit extra sometimes, but being extra isn’t always a bad thing, at least in my opinion. It depends on the situation. It’s not like I’m doing things to get attention in clinical, so I think she just hates that I get chatty when I’m nervous and that I actually talk to patients and make sure they’re okay instead of just doing something to them and fully ignoring them and/or their potential abilities to participate, specifically with taking BPs. I’ll work on the nerves. At the same time, I have a big personality, and I won’t let some nit picky old lady put out my spark. I mean, in clinical I’ll have to hide the spark for the next 2 weeks, but whatever :haha: What I said to SO about it is “ya know what, maybe I am extra. Fight me, bitch.” :rofl:

With Netflix and chill, it’s rarely used in memes these days, so it’s not as popular anymore. I would say it’s still used occasionally and it still means put on a movie and ignore it whilst having sex instead, but it’s no longer the trending phrase. I feel like the word “basic” is just used to shame teenage girls and young women for liking things, like PSLs and leggings and UGGs. It’s kinda annoying cuz they’re popular for a reason, I think PSLs taste good, leggings are comfy, and I’ve only had fake UGGs but they’re warm and fuzzy. Just my opinion, though.

ETA: Dobs yikes sorry about the guys doing that. And yeah I feel like I’m like that, I can be extra but in a way that my friends would tell me I’m extra, not in a mean way but just because it’s true, I’m a bit much lol


----------



## Jezika

Can someone please define extra? I’ve heard of it, but am only vaguely aware that it’s negative? And who on earth came up with it?


----------



## gigglebox

No idea the origin as shae is the first to use it in my life :haha: but "extra" is slang for doing extra, being kind of over the top. An over-achiever I guess? would be the equivalent. But I can see how that could be construed as eager to please, which annoys people sometimes.

PL good luck on the meeting today!!! I really hope everything works out for you and the stay with your folks is only temporary. Remind me, this lot, does it have a home? Or us this the one you'd get an RV with and build your place?


----------



## DobbyForever

Extra can refer to anything. Like going overboard on your outfit. Being hyperactive/someone’s personality. Overreacting to something.

You can be varying degrees of extra.
That’s a little extra.
You were being extra.
You are beyond extra, just stop right now.
((All things I have said at some point))


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I haven't used or heard the word extra in that context either... But I don't hang with the "young" crowd???

Gigs, thanks! Yes that is the 24 acre lot, RV living for a while, grape growing....I am a bit nervous already, meeting isn't until this afternoon. Hopefully hopefully I'll have a positive report tonight. Dh is a good negotiator... Just aaaaaah!!


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol I’m laughing at all this extra talk!

9 DPO test for y’all!


----------



## FutureMrs

Lol I’m laughing at all this extra talk!

9 DPO test for y’all!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks ladies. And ya, I'd love to be a SAHM. The only major issue I'd have is not being able to make my own money and not feeling like I'm contributing to the household. But we'll crunch the numbers and see what works best.

It feels like this MS is sticking around a bit. Like, when I wake up, I need to eat immediately and a decent portion or else I feel really sick. It seems to clear up by about 10am though. Hopefully this won't last long.


----------



## gigglebox

Future I don't see anything on my phone, do you see anything irl?

Random side comment but i learned this weekend that an acronym doesn't mean what I thought. It's only an acronym if you can pronounce the initials as a word...so like "CSA" is not but "NASA" is. I've been living a lie.

Also...Lev is super cranky, I made him go to Target with me this morning which he enjoyed but it's about 40 minutes away and he fell asleep on the way home...I tried to get him to keep sleeping, and he was quiet for maybe 20 minutes? Then he starts whinjng from his room. I figure I'll give him an afternoon nap, so I go to get him and he's totally undressed except his diaper! I had no idea this kid knew how to take his clothes off! Wtf?! we had to basically train Des how to do it when he was older. Night and day, these two kids! I am dying to learn the personality of #3 :-k


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I get what you’re saying about being a SAHM. I’ve previously said that I don’t want to be a SAHM, but it’s because I don’t want to waste my degree and I want to contribute monetarily to the family. At the same time, I’m sure once I have a kid I won’t ever want to go back to work. If for some reason I end up failing out of the nursing program, as long as SO can make enough to support us, I’ll be a SAHM. If I successfully complete my BSN, I’ll probably end up working part time once I have kids in order to spend more time with them. I don’t want them to be raised by someone else, ya know? No shame in that, but it’s not for me. 
Anyway, I’m on a tangent. I hope your MS gets better :(

Gigs I didn’t know that about acronyms! That’s so funny about Lev undressing himself lol


----------



## claireybell

Future im pretty sure i can see the haziest of lines on that test pic! Is it a fmu or smu or lotsa pee’s later in the day test Lol

Omg Gigs yes this 3rd pg has gone whizzing past aswell its quite scary! I reckon because our older Boys are now school & the weeks go by so quickly now.. i need to do a 34 wk bump pic, i missed my 32 wk one lol! Is Des excited about another baby bro in the house or is he quite laud back about it? Rileys very excited, he kisses my tummy all the time <3 

Pacific, hope the meeting went well this afternoon, my SO is soooo much better at negotiating aswell! 

Pretty im keeping my fx that the MS is signs of a pink one for you :) 

As much as i love my babies, i dont think i could be a f/t sahm.. i need my break lol but theres always Wine i guess ha! I only do 2 days work a week atm (14hrs) but i love it! I am looking forward to my Mat leave though, 3wks & 2 days encounting ;) eeeee!


----------



## FutureMrs

Tested again! Definitely see it in this one so we shall see!


----------



## FutureMrs

Tested again! Definitely see it in this one so we shall see!


----------



## DobbyForever

I see it on both!

I’d totally SAHM it up. F*ing bills lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Ohhh thanks for the edit Dobs!

I second that I would too lol. But also bills. I do have a nice balance since I work from home so she only goes to daycare two times a week and traveling for work to other parts of the country is hard sometimes.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ohhh thanks for the edit Dobs!

I second that I would too lol. But also bills. I do have a nice balance since I work from home so she only goes to daycare two times a week and traveling for work to other parts of the country is hard sometimes.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae glad you got that appt. It seems as though it's the best option of bc for you.

I really don't think she will fail you over it and if she tried I'd fight it. In any case, I'll pray for you too.

Pacific I hope it went well today!!

Future I didn't see it on morning test, but I see a super squinter. FX it's early bfp and not indent. Bnb kills early bfp lines.

Pretty yeah that part would be hard to give up. Also feeling like I had to ask permission to buy sonething. Lordy, that's not me at all.

Hope your MS stays mild.

Gigs lol about him being nearly naked. V unfastened her diaper overnight. I do not know how she managed to keep herr bed and clothes dry!!!! 

CB yes do a bump pic!! Lol at the end last time I rarely took it at exactly start of new "week". 

Dobby wow you really captured it with that edit.


AFM ugh DHs work isn't doing well. Well, the company not him. All employees got a letter yesterday saying the company was having to cut their budget next year. They laid some people off on dayshift today. I'm praying he keeps his job until his paternity leave. He'd already planned to find something else on leave, but getting laud off before would hurt us a fair bit l, particularly his insurance coverage. So please pray for him or positive thoughts.

Started christmas shopping on amazon this week. I'm wanting to get it done "early" this year. Ordered norwex products for my mom and MILs.


----------



## FutureMrs

Ohhh thanks for the edit Dobs!

I second that I would too lol. But also bills. I do have a nice balance since I work from home so she only goes to daycare two times a week and traveling for work to other parts of the country is hard sometimes.


----------



## FutureMrs

Good morning girls! It’s super early here but I have a flight to catch. Tested this morning and definitely prego for now atleast! I’m pleased with that progression from yesterday so I hope it continues!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Future - Ya, definitely see a line there. Congrats!

If there was a way I could have the kids looked after, that didn't cost so much that it wasn't worth it, I could probably see myself working 2 or 3 days a week somewhere. I wouldn't wanna work weekends though cuz that should be time for the 4 of us to be together. Not just dump the kids on SO and then no one gets to relax during the week.

So, Alex hasn't really been himself for the past couple days. Hardly eating anything and only drinking milk. No fever, but he's been so clingy. I had to skip my lunch break and go to his daycare yesterday to sit with him and get him to calm down. He seemed to have his fingers in his mouth, so I'm thinking it's his teeth. I hope he feels better soon though. And I fully expect to be called at work to come pick him up from daycare today.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yay future!! I saw a line on all 3 so it’s looking good!! 

Regarding the SAHM thing, I would be a SAHM if we had to pay for childcare, I would only be taking home about £60 a week if we had to pay childcare and in my head that’s not worth it! So me and Lewis never see each other but we have £1400/month spare to play with (when we get a chance) so it makes us happy! :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Future huge congrats!!! No denying that line :)

Pretty sounds like teething to me. V does the same things. Drinks milk but poor solid food intake, clingy, no fever, and can't keep her fingers out of her mouth.

Kitty yeah it's sad when people barely take any money home after paying for daycare. I still do pretty well and there's no way we'd make it without my check.


----------



## DobbyForever

My great grandmother passed away

Future that line is so awesome!

Pretty maybe a molar? A is acting up like that too with his coming in. Plus DST poor kid lost an hour of sleep every day this week and just couldn’t even yesterday at a little before 6. Been out since. No fever either 

Kit lol I always disagree that money can’t buy happiness. Cuz having extra money usually means less stress and more fun things therefore happiness 

I had a dream when I hit a parked car and then hit a pedestrian. Like hard both times. Idk if this is from watching South Park or my life feeling out of control


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations Future!!! Dang you really ARE fertile! Well done, can't wait to keep seeing the progression!

Sahm--that's me! We do struggle a bit though. We are basically paycheck to paycheck. It was easier when I was doing my paint classes, both financially and mentally. I'm still trying to do a little art on the side for some money but it's tough. If I wasn't pregnant i'd be looking for a part time seasonal job. 

Looks like things are moving forward with this new business though so here's to hoping & praying we can make a better living with it! 

Prayers & good juju to you Fluek . What a stressful situation :(

Oh new art endeavor pics lol:


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Dobby biggest hugs. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo those are cute!

It’s weird because I feel simultaneously sad and not sad. My memories of her are as an old (she was 101 when she passed yesterday), wheel chair bound, senile woman. I didn’t particularly enjoy being around her, and most of my life she was in hospice or basically non communicative. And she lives in southern cal near my grandmother.

But on the flip side my mom always says how she was so nice to my dad. That when he was a young husband in the Air Force and going to school, that she would send him money every month. Money she didn’t really have. My dad was a clear favorite because he was a good person and the bipolar didn’t present in him like his siblings. And I know I took A to see her and she was like a vegetable but my grandmother said it was the most engaged that she has she her. She actually tried to look at him and reach for him and grunt a bit.

I guess part of me is more sad because I feel like I lost a piece of my dad again, and then I feel guilty that i’m Not more sad. Or i’ve Pushed it so far down to be able to function at work with report cards and conferences


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I know what you mean, Dobby. I lost my grandma and SO lost his grandpa this year. We obviously loved them and had good memories, but my grandma had had a couple strokes, couldn't talk and had been going downhill for years. SO's grandpa had dementia and Alzheimer's, so he didn't remember him. We miss them, but know they're at peace now. Sorry for your loss either way.

FX things are ok with your DH's job, Flueky.

Wasn't feeling great at bedtime last night, but no sign of MS this morning. And Alex seems to be doing well too. :)


----------



## claireybell

Oh Dobby im sorry to hear that hun.. biggest of hugs though :hugs: 

Pretty - im glad theres no MS this morning :) 

Future - Ahhhhh you Fertile Myrtle!!! Exactly how i fell pg this time- straight after my mc! huuuuge Congrats my lovely hehee! 

Flueks, i will keep my fx that your hubs job is safe! As hes emploed atm though & im guessing his work knows about the impending pregnancy & he will be taking Paternity leave - will this not be paid anyway? I know with Mat leave in the UK they do for us girls.. unless its company discretion?


----------



## shaescott

Future congratulations! Beautiful line!

Dobs so sorry about your great grandmother. It’s hard when they’ve had dementia for so long, I know what that’s like. 

Pretty glad you didn’t have MS this morning and Alex is feeling better!

Gigs those are lovely earrings! Sorry money is tight :(

Flueks yikes on your DH’s job, I hope he doesn’t get laid off :(

Sorry to anyone I forgot, love you all

AFM SO has been a bit distant recently, like taking 24 hours to respond to texts when he normally responds very quickly, and I’m kinda annoyed cuz I really needed him yesterday and he was AWOL. Also we need to plan our anniversary weekend and he’s not responding at all. Like it’s this weekend and we don’t have a hotel room yet, he needs to frickin respond. Ugh.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i get you. I felt guilty for not feeling sad when my own GGma died years ago. I remember my tv in my bedroom died the same week and i was more uoset about that. Anyway she was older but physically distant (lived several states away) and was suffering from possibly Alzheimer's in the end? I don't specifically remember but I know she had to be reminded multiple times during visits who us kids were and she would repeat herself a lot. 

Pretty yay for no ms this morning! Hope that trend continues.

Shae have you asked him if everything is ok? Maybe he's being distant because something is going on?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh dear lord I've just officially entered 3rd tri :shock:


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you everyone!! Hoping it’s a sticky one.

Sorry for your loss Dobby!!

Shae I would talk to him.. men have a hard time communicating when something’s wrong in my experience so maybe he just needs an opportunity to speak what’s on his mind.


----------



## claireybell

Lol Gigs - third tri Baby yeah!!!! Are u finding its the most uncomfy pg out of all 3? Your Ticker aswell, could really eat some chook wings right now lol

Shae, give him a call.. as others have said, men don’t always communicate well if somethings bothering them, it could be nothing or something.. he’ll probs feel better if u ask him outright maybe?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs happy third trimester!

I tried calling him twice, no answer. He finally texted me like 2 hours ago and said he’s had a huge workload and has been in a bad mood and didn’t want to pass on the bad mood to me. Which is sweet, but clearly didn’t work because i hate being ignored and it put me in a bad mood, so that backfired on him. I then asked him about plans for our anniversary aaaand he still hadn’t responded. Of course. It’s like every time I try to make plans he goes AWOL. Ugh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs congrats!!!!

And yes that’s exactly how I feel hugs

Shae he sounds overwhelmed. I just chewed out my kids today because they kept asking about changing their seats and i’m Like omg stop with the seats and gpas and unit tests! He needs space, but he should communicate that before going AWOL


----------



## gigglebox

Shae what if you take the reigns and plan the anniversary event? He might appreciate that as it would take pressure iff him. Just tell him to make himself available atbwhatever time and you'll do the rest. Tell him a blowy is in his future, maybe that'll help :haha:

Cb yes omg so uncomfortable already this time. #1 was ok until the end, like maybe the last 4 weeks or so? I remember when I was 39 weeks I started trying all the tricks to start labor lol. #2 I had stuff going on in the last month (when my dog died) and felt completely fine with still being pregnant because I had other things to take care of before baby. I ate the "labor cup cakes" and had a pedicure to induce, but it was more because I wanted to see if it would work, plus the timing was good for hubs & his job. But I really wasn't that miserable. Heck I even shoveled a grave for my pup's ashes the day I went into labor. Diggin a hole right now sounds like torture! 

Maybe it's because it's the third, I have a (very active) toddler, and I'm gaining weight quicker. Shrug. I'm at my pregnancy goal weight right now with 11 weeks to go :roll: I'm so exhausted all the time too...might also have to do with the possible anemia this time. I don't know.


----------



## TexasRider

Future- congrats on your bfp! Super fertile is right lol

Dobs i feel ya on being overwhelmed with school etc. i legit have been flipping my shit this week. To the point my kids are looking at me like “wow this bish is crazy” one more week till thanksgiving break....

I saw my new therapist today. Apparently i have general anxiety disorder. Basically i worry about everything to the point of upset and then I’m stressed with behaviors of Tabs. So i got some lexapro for my anxiety and some Ativan for emergency situations when I’m stressed. 

I will definitely need one tomorrow as we have to take Tabs for a follow up after her latest ear tube surgery. Should be loads of fun.... ugh

Gigs-wow third trip already?!? Don’t worry about weight gain. It will come off i promise. I’m already almost back to where i was before my weight loss challenge. Looks like I will start again in January and try to lose it all again haha


----------



## TexasRider

Future- congrats on your bfp! Super fertile is right lol

Dobs i feel ya on being overwhelmed with school etc. i legit have been flipping my shit this week. To the point my kids are looking at me like “wow this bish is crazy” one more week till thanksgiving break....

I saw my new therapist today. Apparently i have general anxiety disorder. Basically i worry about everything to the point of upset and then I’m stressed with behaviors of Tabs. So i got some lexapro for my anxiety and some Ativan for emergency situations when I’m stressed. 

I will definitely need one tomorrow as we have to take Tabs for a follow up after her latest ear tube surgery. Should be loads of fun.... ugh

Gigs-wow third trip already?!? Don’t worry about weight gain. It will come off i promise. I’m already almost back to where i was before my weight loss challenge. Looks like I will start again in January and try to lose it all again haha


----------



## FutureMrs

I second gigs plan shae! I bet he would love that you out the effort in! 

Stopped and bought a two back of FRER tonight but had one wondfo left so used that before I climbed into bed! Here y’all go


----------



## FutureMrs

I second gigs plan shae! I bet he would love that you out the effort in! 

Stopped and bought a two back of FRER tonight but had one wondfo left so used that before I climbed into bed! Here y’all go


----------



## FutureMrs

Why am I always double posting so annoying lol. 

Thanks Tex’s and goodluck tomorrow! Having a diagnosis for yourself is a big step too. Hugs!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I used to have those crashing dreams all the time. My brakes would never work. It's supposed to symbolize feeling like your life is out of control. With everything you've been going through that definitely makes sense.

Sorry about your great grandma. Even if you weren't close, it's still sad :hugs:

Gigs, I saw those on fb but when I clicked it was like the page didn't exist. May have been my internet. They are cute though :)

Thank you, feeling better today about things. Oh and happy 3rd tri!!! I think having a toddler makes it go by so fast. I keep thinking how did I get this far???

Pregnancy weight. For what little time I was in 3rd tri, my weight gain was slower in it than 2nd tri. I got to right at 200lb with V. I'm hoping to stay just under 200. I'm 181 right now so maybe I will.

Also did your labor cupcakes and pedi work?? I really can't remember. I know yoy swear by the pedi.

Pretty thank you and glad no MS this morning. Do you have a scan booked yet??

CB the only paid leave I get is from short term disability, vacation and major medical leave I have built up. My vacation and mml will give me 4 weeks paid full salary and I'll get 4 weeks of pay at 2/3 my salary from std. There are no "paid maternity/paternity" leave in US. Well I think a very small percentage of companies offer it, but it's small. You also have to have worked 1,250 hours in past 12 months, work for a comoany with at least 50 employees to have fmla which basically just protects your job.

He asked HR about it a couple weeks ago but they told him to wait a month before I'm due. I think he'll apply in January though.

Oh and wings sound awful. I think mainly because the heartburn has been awful this pregnancy. Freaking chocolate fudge poptarts gave me heartburn.

Shae, thank you. Hmm, if he's feeling overwhelmed it might be nice if you plan it for you two. I thin most men don't care so much about all the planning of things anyways. However I don't know your SO. Also, it would have been nice to have warned you before going AWOL.

Texas sorry it's been rough at school. Hope thanksgiving break and your meds help.

It's hard to keep weight off, I had lost almost 30 lbs before meeting DH. I gained it back after a couple years. Lost some then gained again. I'm a yo yo.

Future lol not sure why yours double posts. Nice line of IC!


----------



## Flueky88

Feeling a bit better about things today. I just needed DH to hold me and tell me it'll be okay. I had tried being a bit positive about things with him yesterday evening and he kept being negative. He finally got to me and brought me down. He gets that from his mom so much. She can be so negative about things, it drives me crazy. She never encouraged him when he was in PTA school, just questioned and made him doubt himself. Self fulfilling prophecy came true. I can't understand why a mother wouldn't uplift and encourage their child. Sorry for MIL rant.

Had sushi tonight it was delicious.V kept giggling while drinking her bedtime bottle, wish I'd had my phone on me. I can't believe she's only 17 months when I look at her.


----------



## gigglebox

Tex thanks, i always do lose the weight but not without a lot of effort and i despise effort :haha: i need to start watching my food intake and exercise more NOW but...ugh it's so hard to start. Much easier to maintain. Also last time I did the weight loss thing I was drinking more coffee (like 3-4 cups a day) which I obviously can't do right now. It's hard not having it as a meal supplement :rofl: maybe i should try decaf.

Do you feel a sense of relief having a diagnosis? At least you have the meds. That's good, have you used either before? You may want to try the ativan just to see how it goes prior to actually needing it...just a thought. Regardless I hope the combination of those helps. Will you be doing any talk therapy?


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek glad you're feeling more optimistic. Sounds as though your hubby's position is secure for now. How much weight have you gained this pregnancy? I'm up 34lbs and can't believe it. This is the pregnancy i started at the lowest weight with and somehow i've caught up to what i was last time :dohh:

Although i do have to say I'm noticing some swelling already. I always swell but usually later. It was extremely bad with ds1, not so much with ds2. Anywho I took iff my socks today and noticed mu ankles dented in at the band. It took about an hour to go back to normal although the mark was still there! I just hope it doesn't get as bad as with ds1. I had pitted edema--my ankles were like memory foam. So gross.

Wow ranty mc rants a lot here!
To answer your question, i went into labor within 24 hours after the pedicures, ds1 my water broke, ds2 contractions started.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs do they focus on the ankle? I had one a week before but they don’t hit that area that induces labor so just relaxation for me lol

Fluek glad you are feeling better! Yum sushi!

Tex srsly. Also just glad for the long weekend. A’s daycare is open so i’m Going to drop him off then go back to sleep, have a cocktail, and stress clean.

Future I notice I double post when I attach pics. You can hit post before the picture has actually attached to the post but the page doesn’t reload. So once the pic loading thing goes away you hit post again and the page reloads with one post with a pic and one without. I hate it.


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- I’m lucky, we have the whole week off I’m so excited about it. We used to just get wed-sun off but man that was rough cause you spent wed and Thursday cooking Friday shopping and then you had to go back on Monday. Not much of a break. My sis in law from Colorado is coming in for a visit that week and since the cousin closet to Tabs in age will be there Tabs will probably spend a good few days at the inlaws spending time with her. She won’t get to see her again till May i bet due to unpredictable weather around spring break in March. And then only 4 weeks till Christmas after we get back from thanksgiving haha.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - I have my first scan on Saturday morning. As far as I know, SO should be coming with me. I think that'll be nice for him. He'll probably make some comment about it not looking like a baby, but heartbeat will probably make it more real. 

Don't get me started on weight. lol. I put on 60lbs the first time around, lost about 32 after and then put 27 back on. I was slowly losing before I got my BFP, but my starting weight this time is still 35lbs up from before. Just gonna try to not pig out and hopefully I can maintain for as long as possible.


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s great! I agree, the only having half a week stinks! We technically are contracted to work Monday and Tuesday as in service conference days before Turkey Day, but the Union negotiated that if teachers agree to stay late the week before to do conferences then we don’t have to work on Monday or Tuesday. And since Admins have to be on campus during conferences.... pretty easy to get them on board haha. We also get so many minimum days a year and we routinely save two for conferencing. So next week I have Monday off, Tuesday, then wed-fri school is out by 1:20 then conferences until 4 with two before school as well. So 7:20-4pm in exchange for all week off. Deal lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I hit a wall on my weight loss again. Unamused. Still 7.5lbs off my pre pregnancy weight and 22 off where I want to be. Oh well. 

Pretty I can’t believe you are 8.5 weeks already! Time is flying


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Well, I O'd late, so that might be off be like a week. Gonna see what the baby measures at on Saturday and then adjust my ticker if need be. Thanks though. :)


----------



## claireybell

"Tell him a blowy is in his future, maybe that'll help" :haha:

Lol Gigs :rofl:


----------



## FutureMrs

So I took another test this AM and im now feeling less hopeful I don’t think it’s darkened up nicely. What do you guys think?

Af due in 3 days:


----------



## gigglebox

How many dpo are you again? I agree it's concerning but I am weary of those after my last experience with progression on them. 

I am so excited for break! A chance to hopefully catch up on a little sleep and not wake up to an alarm every day...except maybe hubs'... I seem to get my best sleep right before i have to wake up.

My nights are so long now between all the interruptions. Ugh. 

Last night I got a dang leg cramp. I have been getting them for weeks but i have been able to stop them before they hit hard, until last night. Holy crap I forgot how painful they are!!! I was breathing heavy and crying, the pain must have gone for a solid minute or two...woke up hubs (oops). 

So then when it was done I just sat up and said, "this pregnancy is miserable". Hubs, who has a knack for making me laugh at inappropriate times, just says, "I'm sorry hun" then whispers, "only three more to go..." :rofl:

We do have an ongoing joke now about filling our van :haha: I guess if I ever get pregnant again that's how I'll tell him, like with a note that says "ever closer to filling the van" and the test haha


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh jeez Gigs that does sound miserable. 

I am either 10 or 11 DPO. I’m debating testing with SMU but I also haaaaaate the fact that i waste so much money on tests.


----------



## gigglebox

Seriously, walmart cheapies!!!

Do you have a pic of the last test for comparison? This looks great for 10/11 dpo


----------



## FutureMrs

Yesterday’s on the top today’s on the bottom. 

We don’t have Walmart cheapies in Canada sadly - the Walmart brand is blue dye here!


----------



## TexasRider

Future. I would say that the bottom test is quite a bit darker. I wouldn’t worry just yet. And I second Walmart cheapies. They are like .88 each. Of course I’ve never used them for progression. With my child i literally took 2 tests. One the night i was supposed to start and got an obvious bfp and then my husband was like “maybe you should take another one in the morning just to be sure” insert eye roll here. If i would have know we wouldn’t be having more babies i would have peed on more sticks! Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Future I agree that test was noticeably darker. I saw it without needing to click, and it’s darker in the stacked photo. But I know it can be worrisome, would beats ease your mind? And yes Wal-Mart!

Tex I hear you. I peed on a lot of sticks and still miss peeing on them when I pass them in the store lol. Everyone tells me I just need time or therapy or the right partner, and I would love another buy in my heart I can sense it’s not happening. I’d be ok with donor sperm in four years but not financially. So oh well.

Gigs sorry about the leg bug hope you get a break


----------



## claireybell

Future you most recent test in my eyes is much darker hun.. i know given last cycles bad luck but some of my frer's weren't hugely colourful whilst looking for progression, def depends on the Dyes in the test.. :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Future - It definitely looks darker. The ones from Dollarama are pretty good and much cheaper.


----------



## claireybell

Im at work atm & il be leaving soon, havent really read back..

OMG leg cramps aswell Gigs esp if im stretching.. f***k me the pain!!! i keep punching my leg to get rid of it :shock:


----------



## FutureMrs

Thank you guys!! It’s hard when you hold back getting excited or expect the worst. I really appreciate your words!

Really pretty?? I might stop there today then and grab a few! Good to know! I don’t know if pregnancy tests are just crazy priced in Canada but $20 dollars for 2 FRERS is steep. Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yikes! Frer at walmart are $12-14 usd for 3. Plus a rebate sometimes...
I absolutely agree your test is noticeably darker today! I would be happy with that progression :thumbup:

Cb ugggghhhh does punching it work? I made hubs massage it away but i need a solution i can implement if he's not in the room or passed out. 

I did, a few weeks ago, get the same type of cramp in the arch of my foot. Uggghhh they hurt so much, no idea why they happen in pregnancy in particular! 

I'll tell you what though after last night i was reminded a bit of the pain of back labor and it's kind of helping solidify my choice in an elective c section...the last thing i want is to experience back labor again!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Future - Ya, test in Canada are moderately re-donk. Dollarama has the test where you collect your urine and drip it on the test for like $1 and change, but if you wanna treat yourself, they have the one where you just go right on the stick for like $3.25. They're in the beauty section, near the cotton balls and bandaids and whatnot.


----------



## claireybell

Yes punching my calfs seem to ease the cramp quite quickly, well.. it does for me but its the only solution i can think of in bed when i can hardly move Lol! I never get cramps generally its weird why its only in pg?! I msy have to google a quick solution to cramps, there could be a better way, i just cant keep my leg still when it hurts! 

Im actually now looking forward to my elective csection, when i recall my non-progressive painful labour & no pain relief.. nope lol! 

So, my MRI scan booked for tomorrow got Cancelled today ffs!!! The lady at the hospital called & said a Dr is needed there whilst its being done to monitor me & baby #eyeroll!!! I guess its incase anything random happens?! So now, she will call me next Monday & il get in next week at the last minute when they get a Dr there! Ohhhh! But she did say i theres no reason why i cant go into the scan feet first, woop!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb if you catch it before they fully start you can stop them (usually) by extending you leg as straight as you can, then pointing your toes back toward your head, which stretches the calf. I think I might try stretching them before I go to bed...but yeah me too, only super prone to them when pregnant.

Bummer anout the MRI! I know you wanted to get it over with. Hopefully they at least eased your mind about the process--yay feet first!


----------



## DobbyForever

So crazy. So much tragedy this week. Lots of coworkers with families missing, in hospitals, or whose homes were destroyed. Had a student whose aunt was across the street from the shooting. We had indoor recess all day today and my chest and eyes still burn. We can usually escape the bad air at my mom’s, but it’s just as awful down there. The air looks and sells like it is on fire. The sun is glowing red behind a smoke screen. Smoke hanging in the streets like fog. It’s at least going down. We were 187 at one point today


----------



## pacificlove

OMG the leg cramps... Just about every night now! Never had that with my first! I get them when I do stretch out at night just like you described to get rid of them. I just about want to cry.

Oh property update: the contractor/seller has to check some legal stuff before we can commence with anything and that includes money talk. At least we are on his radar now, may hear more mid next week. 

Dobs, sorry you are having a rough week, I hear you on the air quality. Any rain expected (I assume it's from forest fires?)


----------



## shaescott

Future it looks much darker to me! I’m sure considering last month, things are stressful, but so far things look good for you. 

Dobs are the fires still going on? I completely forgot about them, I guess I thought they would’ve stopped considering it’s november. It’s so terrible at the bar shooting, I was reading about this former Fox host who was looking for his niece and her phone still showed her location as at the bar, and a few hours later I read an article that they confirmed she was killed. It’s so terrible. She was 18. And I think they said it’s 12 people dead now? A lot of them were in their early 20s too, and the one cop who went in first who was going to retire soon... it hurts my heart. I read that the shooter was a marine with possible PTSD. Another reason why we need proper mental health services for our veterans. The whole situation is just a million different kinds of tragedies in one. 

CB sorry about the delayed MRI, but glad you can go in feet first

So I finally got a hold of SO, I’m glad I didn’t plan it cuz turns out he wants to plan it so he’s been researching hotels and stuff. I’m almost done making his gift and will be driving down to see him in an hour or two.


----------



## DobbyForever

This is a different fire. We have quite a few and quite often. This one is up near Chico :(. 

The shooting was a bar hosting a college night, and yeah former marine who had run ins with law enforcement who thought he may have PTSD. Definitely sad.

Cb that’s cool you can do feet first did not know that was a thing

Pl boo may the legalities move quickly 

Shae glad SO is taking initiative hope he found some nice options to enjoy


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thanks. Yeah I feel that since no more lay offs since Wednesday it's looking better. As long as it holds til S gets here :)

I've gained 7lbs. I honestly am not sure how i haven't gained more. I've been more active though this pregnancy. I think the smaller you are the more you gain... generally speaking. Maybe a boy thing too?? My mom was skinny as a pole before prego with my bro and she gained 60 lbs with him. Hope your swelling doesn't get too bad. I had awful pitting edema postpartum. They were never that bad when pregnant. Well if I get close to my due date I'll rry the pedi ;)

OMG leg cramps were awful with V!!! I would have cramping from calf and shin. Stretching one way relieved shin but exacerbated calf and vice versa. I couldn't find anyway to relieve it other than time.

:rofl: keep working on filling the van up ;)

Pretty yay scan tomorrow!! I can't wait to see pic :)

Hope you are able to keep from gaining as much. It's hard seeing those numbers climb up even though it's needed.

Dobby good luck losing that weight. It's harder tolose this time of year.

Sorry it's been such a craptastic week. Sad about the shooting. The air quality looks horrid. I can't imagine breathing that.
Future definitely darker!! Also holy moly frer are expensive over there. I can get a 3 pack for like $12 or $13. I know it's hard but testing every other day will give more dramatic results :) though I never complain about line porn.

CB sorry it was cancelled last minute nearly. I am glad you are at ease since you go feet first.

Shae well glad you didn't take ny advice. My DH likes being involved, but he's very different than most guys. He's more sensitive about things than I am. Not that he's a "pansy", just a very thoughtful caring guy. Hope you guys enjoy your weekend.

Also very sad what little funding mental health gets. A large mental institution was shut down a couple years ago. A local one for mentally challenged was shut down last year.


AFM been one of those days. I locked myself out of house and car. Thankfully V was at sitter as it was pretty cold with the rain and wind blowing with only a light sweater on. My mom came by and unlocked ny home so I could grab keys and get V. On our way there was a woman in a ditch half a mile from sitter's. Makes me think what if I hadn't locked myself out, would I have been hit by her???


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs sorry all these things are hitting so clise to home. My bro has been texting me describing all the smoke...said it was like dusk all the time. That must be so eerie. I hope they (or rain) can put a stop to it.
Agreed that more needs to be done for our veterans.

Fluek i always think about that in traffic. Actually I am rarely upset about it because i think to myself maybe being stuck in traffic is preventing me from being in an accident, if I was faster. Maybe that's just my weird mind/thought process :-k

Shae what are you making him?

Pl hope the next news you hear is good news!!! Ugh sorry you,too, are dealing with the leg cramps!

I was poking my legs today and it appears i am getting edema already :( silver lining is some of this weight gsin is probably just swelling. But i am getting increasingly worried about how miserable i am going to be by the end of this pregnancy :(


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, when I get stuck in traffic accidents, I always think "someone or some family is having a worse day then me/us". The south of the Island (which has our provinces capital) is connected by one highway to the rest of the island and a small portion remains single lane. (There is one old whiney alternative route and takes 5x as long. ) Or a ferry that takes ~20 cars and runs every 2 hours. So when there are deadly accidents on the main route... You are stuck on whatever side. If it's not your home side, you are potentially stuck for at least a few hours. 
Last time there was a deadly accident, people made even more accidents on the long alternative route as they were all rushing to get home .

Anyway, long story.

Leg cramps: mine sometimes hit me so hard in the calf muscle that it still feels sore up to 3 days later...


----------



## claireybell

Dobby that sucks about the air quality hun.. it looks awful :( as Pacific saud, is there any rain or anything expected to dampen & help clear the air through?? Anything you can take or use to ease pain in chest from it all?

Just think Gigs at the end of the pg, its the light at the end of the tunnel :hugs: 

What is Edema? Have i spelled that right? Is it swelling of the feet/ankles? I have this if so & burst thread veins EVERYWHERE on my legs & ankles & knee caps??!.. il be using fake tan for the rest if my days no doubt lol! Tbh i havent put a lot of weight on this pg or with Nualas but with Riley, i was under weight pre-pregnancy & gained at least 3 stone (45lbs) ish.. & kept 1.5 stone on after.

Flueks im glad your mum arrived with keys to let you in, ive done this a few times pg/non-pg but glad all got sorted & you could collect V :) 

Ah Shae im glad it wasn’t anything major that was bothering your SO hun.. hope you had a nice eve together last night <3

Rileys gone away for the wknd with gparents so we only have Nuala at home, decided im taking our dbl stroller back to store (it’s unopened) & im buying the dbl tandem one instead as i can get it through our front door then lol!


----------



## FutureMrs

Dobs I cannot believe what’s going on in California it’s just so crazy, I am so sorry. I can’t imagine. 

Flu I am always like that with timing too you just never know.

Funny you should say that CB I’ve been wondering what everyone’s thoughts are on doubles? Are the necessary? Poppy will be just over 2 when this baby arrives.

Here’s today’s test! 

I don’t think I’ve seen Mrs G pop in so I hope all is okay!


----------



## DobbyForever

No rain expected. It’s going down. We are consistently (slowly) dropping. Our worst was 187 and we are down to 166. I’m better as long as I don’t go outside at all. Aiden’s coughing up a storm and his throat sounds croupy/dry/irritated m

I am just pissed. My parents left town and my brother is at UCB. It’s 197 and getting worse. I told him I would come get him, but he had a concert and his gf is visiting. Like ffs this is your health go home it’s a holiday weekend.

He just doesn’t want to because she is not comfortable staying at the house with my brother. And she can’t go home to her parents because she lied about where she is. They are very catholic so they would never let them share a room/bed. So she told them she had a concert and was staying in SoCal. Usually they hide out at my parents’ but with older brother there spoiled their plans.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh pl that's me now, still sore. Add to that I accidentally slammed the car door into my other calf yesterday :rofl: i was hobbling around last night like a rusty robot.

Cb the edema is swelling, it is classified as pitting if you can push into it with your finger and it stays indented for a bit.


----------



## gigglebox

Great progression future!!! Lines will probably match tomorrow or day after. 

Dobs men are so stubborn!!! Could they at least get a hotel out of the area?


----------



## pacificlove

Oh yikes gigs! I hope your other calf feels better soon. I'd be so mad at myself... 

Dobs, the air quality thing is not good and yes, the best thing is to stay indoors. We had a lot ofbpoor quality air like that this summer.


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom is trying to fly them both to SoCal then drive them back up. I’m over it lol

Pl yeah I was thinking if you I remember you mentioning having some fires and bad air on the island :(


----------



## claireybell

Urhh men indeed! I hope they sort it out Dobs! Bless Aiden, any Glycerin type cough mixture stuff lying about to sooth his throat?

Ah Gigs bless ye.. yeah i have that def on my ankles & feet at the end of most days :( dorry about your leg, hope it doesn’t bruise too badly...

Wow Future thats definately a progressive pinky hehee! Amazing!! ;)

Well, dbl strollers!! We weren’t going to bother with one & just get a ‘buggy board’ or ‘glider board’ that attaches to our single one as the carseat clips onto it etc but.. with Nuala being so little still, she still naps after lunch & if we’re out all day, where will she nap? She’ll kick off stroppy & shes too heavy to carry., also, school runs in the morning will be a nightmare esp if shes refusing to walk and/or have a paddy whilst getting Riley to school, so i think it’ll be best for dbl at this time. We’ll still use the single one if we’re popping out for couple hrs & sell the dbl when Nuala is a lil bit older. The ‘Joie’ tandem ones are only £200 on offer so im gonna snap that right up Lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah my calf is definitely bruised from the door :dohh: i felt really stupid about it! 

Cb if you find a good stroller please let me know! I'm in the same boat/in the market for a double stroller. I can't decide if i want a standard one or a jogging stroller.

I have my last ultrasound this monday. I am dying to know how big he is! He feels massive! 

I'm starting to wonder if i have an irritable uterus. I get Braxton hicks all the dang time. I get painful ones (like period cramping) at least daily. Super annoying.


----------



## claireybell

Our single buggy is a Baby Jogger city mini GT, chunky wheels (off road type) lightweight.. not tandem though just a dbl, the dbls of these are great but i dont think they do carseat attachments on the dbl for it which is annoying! I’l grab a pic of the Joie one, unless i find a better lightweight tandem buggy which is reasonably priced :thumbup: 

Hearing u on Braxton Hicks though, ALL the time & sometimes get very uncomfy to the point i think ‘hope this isn’t labour starting’! Its how mine started! 

What times your ultrasound Gigs?? They said Hayden was roughly weighing in at about 5lbs ish ek! Post some pics of course :) 

Hope MrsG is ok.. its a been a short while since a last post


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I had my dating scan yesterday, but it was pretty underwhelming. SO had to wait in the waiting room while I went in first. The tech asked me when my LMP was and then started moving the wand around, taking pics, not saying anything. After a few mins, she's like "ok, I'll go get your husband" (which I think is annoying when people make that assumption; I don't have a ring on my finger). He comes in, she tilts the screen so we can both see and shows my bladder, my uterus, the fetus and the heartbeat and that's it. She doesn't tell me the BMP and when I ask her what I'm measuring at, she says the tech will tell me. And then we leave. So annoying. And I'm not even going back to my Dr any more. I'm starting with a MW in 10 days. So, hopefully they'll transfer all the info.


----------



## FutureMrs

This AMs test.. I have one frer left and two cb digitalis so must use wisely lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs if I had weighed this morning I probably would have gained a couple pounds :rofl: I was craving chocolate chip cookies Friday and yesterday. Honestly I give into cravings because I'll eat more junk trying to satisfy that craving and never feel content.

Ahhh sorry it's aready kicking in. Maybe it was just a rare day for now. However as you said, all that edema weight will come off fast. I think I went from 200 to 182 within a week postpartum. I gained it up to 189 or 188 then I started exercising and got down to 169 back in January. Hope I can get V to "exercise" with me while S naps or goes to bed.

Yay for scan tomorrow. Please keep an eye out on those AF like cramps. If they are painful call and get checked. Seriously, such a regret of mine. Pay attention to the frequency of those "contractions" I was dilated to 3 cm with those type contractions. Sorry to nag just concerned.



CB thanks so glad she was around to lst me in. I don't think I've locked myself out in 6 years. It was at my apartment while dating DH. I seriously rammed the door with my body weight and broke in. Kinda scary someone could have easily broken in.

Did you get the tandem stroller??? Hope you like it.

Future beautuful progression over the weekend. I say save frer for Tuesday and do a digital tomorrow ;)

Pretty I'm sorry she didn't say anything. My first scan she didn't say, so I asked if midwife would tell me. She then told me, but when she didn't say I was concerned it wasn't good. I think she just forgot honestly. I saw on the screen what I actually measured. In any case I'm sure you'll find out at midwife as your scan report should be faxed overwith that included. Maybe she didn't say measurement because it was more than a couple days off. Some people really believe O on Cd14 is all there is.


AFM I've had a pretty good weekend. Been working on Christmas shopping. Going to go out today to try to do some more. 

In any case I hope you all have a good rest of the weekend.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that’s annoying. Is it possible she is not qualified to tell you? Kaiser does that and it pisses me off. When they send you to the hospital for a formal ultrasound, they legally cannot tell you anything or let you even see the screen. I always coerce mine into at least letting me look. But they literally are just there to operate the ultrasound not decipher any results.

As for the assumption, I hear you. People ask about my husband all the time, and i’m like f* off. And when they realize i’m single in before the are you dating/you’ll find a guy conversation and again pi** off.

Fluek kudos to you for getting a jump on Xmas. I’m broke so my prep involves just telling people what Aiden wants lol. So far the list includes: Moana on DVD, sing a long DVDs preferably Disney, and a water table. And clothes. Cuz momma too broke to buy clothes.

Future I second flueks on testing suggestions :)

Cb fxed true labor stays away for a few more weeks

Afm A is abnornally cranky and I am exhausted. Counting down the hours to my kid free day tomorrow when I can just clean. Hoping it’ll cheer me up.


----------



## claireybell

Dobs Nuala LOVES Moana aswell hehe & infact any Disney pixar stuff, i think its the singing & the bright colours :) Hope ‘A’ isn’t cranky for too long & you enjoy your cleaning tomorrow lol! I did all mine today ;) No bad asking for clothes for crimbo, im always up for that for the kids, their clothes is pricey! 

No havent got the Tandem yet Flueks, il be taking the other normal dbl one back tomorrow hopefully & then il order the Tandem :) I need to go buy a ready made Moses basket with warm lining & then its just Cotbed bits! 

I got some Christmas cards & itunes Vouchers for the older Nieces/Nephews today so ive kinda started which is nice! 

Hehe cant wait to see your Digi tests Future! Forgot to ask, im guessing your hubs knows?? 

Ah Pretty sorry your Scan was abit crappy hun.. great news that theres a hb though <3 When i had my early one at the epu, they showed me on screen, i was allowed no pics :( & i have no idea what the bpm was either.. How you feeling today?


----------



## pacificlove

It's almost the same here with ultrasound. The tech will tell us HB, gestational age but nothing else. It all gets analyzed by the specialist after and results sent to mw or gyn. Usually doesn't take longer then a day. 

L at the moment is completely into "blippi", he's got a ton of YouTube videos, Ls favorite are about the helicopters. So a bit educational. His birthday is next week and one of the presents is a handmade wooden helicopter that friends of ours got him.


----------



## TexasRider

Ahhhh Blippi..... Tabs watches that on YouTube.... he’s not as annoying as Steve and Maggi. They get on my nerves. Especially the repeating words 3 times in a row... it’s a bauble it’s a bauble it’s a bauble- for example... Tabs was watching a Christmas Steve and Maggie today so it’s stuck in my head.... we use YouTube kids so it filters out quite a bit of the trash regular YouTube would have. I don’t have to worry about her stumbling onto an inappropriate video.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb did you tell us that name before???!!! I didn't remember that! Love Hayden , what a lovely addition to Riley and Nuala. 

Future your tests look great! 

Fluek they will be checking my cervix tomorrow during the u/s i'm sure but i will mention it too. I'm also getting this sharper pain on the sides of my uterus that feels like a pulled muscle and not sure what that is. At first i thought they were gas cramps but they didn't go away...

Anywho glad you've had a productive weekend. I still have a couple more gifts to buy/make but i'm almost done. 

Pretty--my first scan this time was also a let down! So disappointing. By my lay opinion, baby is looking roughly 8-ish weeks in that pic.


----------



## Jezika

Love the name Hayden too! Went to school with a “Haydn” but that’s the only one I’ve ever met. Speaking of names, I came across Remi for a girl and kind of like it.

Pink, sorry for underwhelming scan. Weird how they couldn’t even tell you estimated gestational age. But I’m glad all looks good, there is a little bub in there with a heartbeat etc. :)

Flueks I can’t believe how organized you are! I kind of resent the pressure to buy a bunch of stuff at Christmas. I’m going to try to mainly buy things that are useful (or food), but I generally really struggle to think of good gifts for family. I always want to make crafts but never have the time.

Gigs if you have edema the weight thing doesn’t surprise me at all. My bff’s swelling/edema just recently went down and she lost either 6 or 8 lbs, can’t remember, but she couldn’t believe how much weight was due to swelling! I think it was related to her high BP and now it’s under control with meds. She’s 37 weeks today but doc won’t let her go over by much so it should be baby time soon. Sorry, I digressed.

Dobs that’s awful about the fires and air quality, and of course the shooting. So many horrible or traumatic things have happened recently, I feel. Hope you enjoy your day to yourself! I do agree even cleaning often feels like bliss these days.

Shae how did your anniversary date go?

PL, remind me, did you end up getting the loan for the vineyard? 

Re: TV, Tilly is obsessed with Peppa Pig. I kind of enjoy it too, despite having seen every episode about a hundred times. It also boosts her British accent, unlike the North American shows, haha. She used to be obsessed with the Wiggles but then suddenly HATED it for a period of time. I could see her getting into Paw Patrol but I haaate it so I don’t let her watch it. Drives me up the wall for some reason. Too much action and shouting.

Oh, my BIL and SIL had their twins by surrogate on Wednesday. Was a surprise (34 weeks?) because the birth mum had high BP suddenly. For some reason they really seemed to think the surrogate would come closer to 40 weeks despite 34 weeks being pretty close to the average gestation time for twins. They were actually in New York on a brief vacay just before it happened. Anyway, they flew out to Georgia (the country) to meet their babies today. Odd to think they waited several days to meet their children, but I imagine they had to get some things in order first. They can only visit the babies once a day due to hospital policy. A bit sad. The babies’ names are Alfie and Clover :)


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhhh Jez congrats! Aunty <3 i LOVE those names aswell, Alfie is very popular here in uk & Clover is adorable :) Hope the babies & surrogate are doing well though.. it must be hard on sil/bil only seeing their babes like that in the early days but i guess they’re being monitored as being born a tad early. Such a lovely pic on Insta with you & your pg Bestie Jez, very photogenic :)

Oh & i love Remi for a Girl aswell, i also loved Reena but we have a winky in there now Lol! 

Ahh Pacific, i hope Logan has a lovely birthday this week, he’ll love the Helicopter! Boys & their typical boys toys. 

Nuala is totally obsessed with bloody Peppa Pig, i have to say it drives me CRAZY! I could just about tolerate Peppa Pig world with Riley for his 3rd Birthday- which he didnt like ha! The theme tune is very irritating.. but she used to quite like watching Masha & the Bear but she got abit of a demanding attitude with it so i dont let her watch it either Lol! 

Hope your doing ok Tex :) Youtube kids is much better & safer for them to watch! Has Tabs gone through that stage of watching them videos of opening all the suprise sweety eggs? Lol! I cant remember how old she is sorry.. Riley was about 4 when he loved that! 

Hope you enjoy your Ultrasound today Gigs! Def mention the sharp twingey pains.. is it around your groin area? It wouldnt be a water/uti would it? Either way, i hope its nothing hun! 

Well, Hayden was one of names we liked when pg with Nuala before we knew she was a Girl, i thought i may be back n forth with it but we really like it, so i guess its official, his birth first & middle names will be ‘Hayden Colin Thomas..’ . Colin & Thomas are both of our Dads names.


----------



## gigglebox

I wish there was a variation of David I liked more! We are getting some pressure from family to use it but I'm still not sold. I really like the name "Emmett" too...but now thinking maybe we should keep it as a back up should #4 happen!

Looks like the new busniess is moving forward so January is going to be crazy!!! I am becoming frugal and scared now lol! But I'm also so excited. The prospect of nearly doubling our income is extremely thrilling! We could service our debt and maybe be done with it way sooner than expected...plus do some nice renos to the house. Ahhhh we'll see!!!

Sadly no fireplace for now though. It's just too much for our budget this year. Maybe next! I know I'll still want it next year!

Congratulations on the neice & nephew Jez! I'm not huge on Alfie but loooove Clover! That is so pretty!

I am using a lot of explanation points!

Will update later with u/s pics hopefully <3


----------



## FutureMrs

Congrats Jez!!!

I love Emmett gigs! Good luck with your US!

Took the digital today and only got 1-2 weeks. I am 4+3 so logically I know that’s okay but I am scared now and tempted to take my last FRER to see if it’s darkened.


----------



## FutureMrs

I’m not sure I feel like it looks basically the same as yesterday.. starting to stress me out a bit.


----------



## claireybell

Future, stop testing hun.. the stressing out is probs not good for you. If the hormones waiting to dbl, todays frer wont be too much diff to the last one, Digi test is about right id say though :)

Eeee for Ultrasound Gigs, hope you enjoy it <3 looking forward to pics aswell.. also, dont be pressured into names, its nice to have the odd family name but its yours & hubs bubba at the end of the day & if you really not feeling ‘David’ dont use it.. they will love Baby Boy whatever the name will be :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry it's been a bit... it's been a little crazy here... more later. 

Future- congrats! Stop testing those lines are amazing. My line didn't look much darker on the frer and my HCG tripled! 

Gigs- so sorry you're already getting swollen! It's not preeclampsia is it? That always scares me. Ugh. And are we the only sahm's?! 

Dobs- I'm sorry about your G-grandmother. 101 is very impressive! 

Tex- glad you got a diagnoses and good luck with tabs surgery. Or maybe that was yesterday? Hopefully it went smoothly. 

Cb- annoying about the MRI but it's probably standard for the doctor to be there just in case. 

Shae- agree, you plan the anniversary. I never understood why the man had to plan things, Anniversary or Valentine's Day. Both days should include you both...right? A birthday is a little different. Idk my thoughts. DH and I usually plan together. 

Pretty- great scan! I know it's underwhelming but exciting you get to see baby. I literally never wear my wedding ring and no one ever assumes DH and I are married. We even have the same last name and they call me 'Ms'. It doesn't bother me but would if it was reversed I think like you. 

Okay I'm sure I forgot people, I'm sorry. 

So it all started with Michael getting a sinus infection, he was sick for over a week miserable until they figured out what it was. And then I got super bad morning (all day) sickness. I couldn't keep anything down, not even water. Back and forth with my doctor to get SOMETHING to help. They finally gave me promethazine, for anyone who cares. lol it's helping still all day nauseous but only throwing up 1/2 times a day so I'm thrilled. 

Oh and the newest adventure... DH left for work Saturday in another state. He won't be home until a few days before Christmas. So the boys and I are spending the next month and a half all alone. It was last minute and I spent a couple days packing for him. 

I'm basically spending any free time I have throwing up or sleeping. 

There are two bad fires in CA right now, one down near LA and one just north of us. The one north of us destroyed and entire down of about 27k people. The whole town is just gone. It's so sad. Our air quality is horrible. The smoke comes to the valley and just sits here. It looks like fog it's so bad.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, i have yet to watch Peppa pig...haha
As for loan, the loan would sit against the land, which means we would have to be on title. Unfortunately the developer is still 6-9 months off from being able to register the lot. Here is where a possible lease agreement would come in, but we also have to make sure we have lots of legal advise from a lawyer (wed be investing 300k over the next 3 years) and we don't own the land... On the other hand, the developer can't go ahead with the other lots until the grapes are planted. So it is in his best interest to let us on the land and start working it. 

Green, look up fort McMurray fire... 20k people evacuated, and big portions of town did burn down in our neighboring town..

More later, L is awake now


----------



## TWO2TANGO

Congratulations Future!! 

Hope you ladies don't mind me joining this thread, it seems to be the most active. I am still wtt for #1 and very excited and ready for the time to hurry up so we can get to it!


----------



## TexasRider

Green she didn’t have a surgery on Friday. She had a follow up appt from her surgery in August to make sure the ear tubes are still in place. They are and we don’t have to go back to ent for a whole year! Super excited about that


----------



## kittykat7210

Completely selfish post here, at work but we FINALLY have a completion date on our house!! We are moving in on the 26th!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats kit!!! 

Tex- got cha, I read that wrong. Glad they're in place and no appointment for a whole year!! 

Two- welcome! 

Pl- that's so sad. We have fires every year (I know you do too I remember you talking about it) but they usually are a lot of Forrest area and of course take out a lot of homes but this whole town was gone, a lot like McMurry! Crazy and so sad.


----------



## Jezika

Tex - glad she doesn’t have to go back for a full year! Can’t believe how much the poor thing struggles with her ears.

Two2Tango - welcome! I see you’re planning on TTC next year? May I ask the reason for the wait?

Green - I feel stressed out just reading about you looking after the boys on your own for over a month while preg. I remember having nausea in first tri (didn’t even vomit) and thinking I never want to be pregnant again because of it. Tilly’s sick now and I don’t even feel comfortable attempting to give her Tylenol or whatever without hubby’s help (she fights it hard) so I’m bummed that I’m dealing with a sick child in my own even just for a handful of hours while he’s at work. The thought of adding another child, MS and an entire 1.5 months of being alone is unfathomable to me. I guess it’s so coincidence Tilly will be retired before we give her a new sibling. All this to say you’re a hero. 

Re: fired that’s so shocking. I mean I actually can’t get my head around it. Where do people go?!

PL - ah, got it re: loan. Sounds very complicated but if it works out I think you guys could have an amazing lifestyle years down the line. OHH, I was going to say... I remember you said a while back that DH was considering the snip. Does that suggest he knows you’re having a girl and feels more comfortable with closing up shop...? Hmmm?

Future - maybe test every other day? I freaked myself out so much comparing daily progression because for me there was barely any difference across 24 hours. I only saw a difference across 48 hours. It’s so hard not to test though, I know.

CB - I agree Alfie is such a British name (and the twins will grow up in London so there ya go). I don’t think I’ve heard of Alfies here at all, but lots in the UK. I like Reena! Quite unusual but nothing crazy.

Eek gotta go!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit congrats! I was about to b* on your behalf about being moved in after turkey day, but then I remembered that’s just an American thing lol yay!

Green oh hun I am so sorry! That’s so much to deal with. I was excited yesterday we dropped all the way back to yellow but now it’s red again :(. My friend in Simi Valley posted this pic that she took from her front porch!!! They didn’t evacuate because they have multiple dogs and are exotic reptile breeders, so their animals would be left to die. They wanted to stay to prep as much as they could to save their animals, but so far they haven’t been ordered to leave.

Gigs yay ultrasound!

T2T we are super active lol welcome. Why five months? I’m nosey lol congrats on your recentish marriage!

Afm didn’t actually read. I suddenly have a bad headache (Keurig is down and A had me up at 5). Been cleaning cleaning cleaning and feels like i’m Getting nowhere. I feel so defeated.

And been watching “Crikey! It’s the Irwins!” And just bawling my eyes out because I idolized Steve growing up. And to see his children picking up where he left off and how big they have gotten is like so many feels.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg dobs I can't believe she's not leaving!!! I'd at least pack up my dogs and go. Leave the reptiles with food and water and keep an eye from things at a distance, visit to caretake in a couple days if it was safe. 

Green you poor thing! Did you have morning sickness with the boys? That sounds miserable, as does your temporary single mom status. Feel free to come vent to us as much as you need!

Future your test looks fine to me, just a hair off control! As I said before my frer's were dodgy this time, they never got darker than the control but i decided to give up on then because i was tired of spending the money. I can link you to my tests by dpo if you want.

Jez ugggh poor Tilly, I hope she feels better soon.

Tex HECK YEAH about the tubes! That's fantastic news!!! You mist be so relieved.

Afm...
Having a minor freak out but I'm a but more calm than I was earlier. Ultrasound went fine, but it turned out they were also checking his kidneys which i had no idea about. I guess they were borderline for having some sort of condition but all looks good now? Idk. 

But what i'm freaking about is my platelet levels are low. This could be pregnancy induced, but there's also the possibility I may have a platelet disorder. On the plus side I'm not symptomatic of any disorder, but the numbers show I'm low. Normal is 140-400 (depending on who you ask) and I'm riding in the low 130's.

So the part that is scary is depending on where my number is at near delivery, it's possible I may have to be knocked out for my c section :( I really hope it doesn't come to that. I am really uoset over the possibility of missing his first cry and holding hubby's hand during everything. Annnnnd I'm crying. It's like having to miss his birth. 

To top it all off I may have to deliver on my dad's bday. I hate to be an ass but I feel like that's an honor he doesn't deserve. But if I want my first pic in doctors it has to be that day. Alternatively I can wait until a few days later and have my second choice, but in between are two days where my least favorite dr is working...so if I go into labor either od those days I will have him...

What would y'all do?

My options are:
Thurs, dad's bday, 1st pick of dr
Friday, dr I don't want
Saturday & Sunday, 1st pick BUT only if i go into labor--cannot schedule weekends
Monday, dr I don't want
Tuesday, second pick dr

I am scheduled for Thursday but could change to tuesday and hope i go into labor that weekend...that said i am risjibg friday or monday with my least fave dr


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm sorry you are broke. I think love is more important than a material gift. Though no shame in letting others give gifts if they want to.

Also enjoy your kid free day :) even if it is just catching up on cleaning. Oh wait now I see your latest update. Do something nice for yourself like a nuce warm soak in the tub. A little wine, a little music, ahhhh.

CB happy 35 weeks!!! Ahhh Hayden will be here before we know it. Also, I like the name. I think it goes really well with Riley and Nuala.

Oh and I like brittish accents but peppa pig really annoys me. My oldest nephew likes it a lot.

Gigs okay well that's good they should check it today. I hope your appt went well today.

Oh and yay for almost being done!!! Last year I didn't start until December. It was a rough year financially. Well I hope the new business is very prosperous!!! Getting out of debt sounds wonderful.

Still looking for that middle name?? I do like the sound of Myles David but you gotta go with what you like :)

Jez honestly, I'd rather just buy for DH and the kids (nephews and such). It really gets to be a lot. I don't participate in work present exchanges either. Christmas is more religious and about being with family for me.

Future digis aren't exact and it all depends on when you O, when implantation happens, etc. As far as frer I had a day where it looked to sameas previous, waited 2 days to test and was much darker. Remember it takes 48 hours to double so it can take a couple days to show much progression. I think your line is fine. Wait 2 days then test again :)

Greenie omg what awful timing. I'll be thinking of you. 1st tri is rough with one toddler much less 2 and no DH to help out. :hugs:

Wow thats insane. I can't imagine a whole town being gone like that....

Two nice to see you here :) it is a fairly active thread that's been going for a long time. Really enjoy this thread even when all I can do is read.

Texas awesome news from her appt!!!

Kitty all i can say is it's about time!! So glad it's only 2 weeks away :)


AFM rough night sleep. Went to bed between 1030 and 11. V woke me up around 1. Gave her some milk and put her back to bed. She kept talking on and off until 3. So I kept falling asleep and wakig up like crazy from 1 to 3. She kept saying, "Hey, Daddy!". Sge woke up for good at 7 and was a bit cranky. I was a few minutes late and we had an 8 a.m. meeting.... oops.

Took a short lunch so I can leave early and stop at liquor store to buy part of my christmas gifts to SILs and DHs cousin.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs hmmm. Tough call. You would be scheduled on Thursday right at 39 weeks??? Honestly, I'd probably go with Thursday because I'd want the doctor I wanted most. Labor is so unpredictable it could happen over the weekend or it could be the doctor you wish to avoid. Weighing pros and cons and deciding if sharing the same birthday is worse than possibilty of that "bad" ob delivering Myles.

I'm sorry to hear about possibilty of being "under" for delivery. I hope your level doesn't drop any more or even rises. I also hope it's just pregnancy induced instead of an underlying condition.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- I'd go with Tuesday if you really don't want him to share a birthday with your dad. And about your platelets, is this something the doctor said or you just saw your results? 

Dobs- I bet your headache is from the smoke. I've had one the last two days too. 

Flu- hopefully you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek hope she sleeps better for you tonight. Being tired is just so frustrating!

Green good call on fire=headaches. Yeah this was a concern of the dr and she spoke with me about it. She is going to talk with the senior doctor there about it and the next move. She told me not to freak out but of course I am...she mentioned possibly seeing a hematologist which scares me but it's possible they may just monitor me/my levels and make a call closer to delivery, then maybe monitor me after to make sure the levels are recovering. It's just hard to say what is going on because my bloodwork is only from after birth (following my hemorrhage), then when I had mono (platelets were super low then), then when i was pregnant again (they recovered but still just out of normal range). I feel like if my labwork was abnormally low when I was pregnant last time I would know it as they would have needed to take certain precautions during labor. My gut is telling me it's just residual from the mono...at least I hope so. But I am very thankful to not be showing any signs of it. Hopefully that is a good indication. 

Oh forgot to mention Fluek my cervix is great and all looks good with my placenta. No red flags for issues; just an active uterus.

Baby was face down today so no pics of him except for a foot! A very cute foot <3


----------



## gigglebox

The foot :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Possibly, but with Alex I was told the gestational age and HB. It wasn't the same woman this time though.

CB - I was pretty good yesterday and today. My only issue right now is going from zero to starving without much warning and feeling like I'm gonna throw up if I don't eat immediately. I've started carrying granola bars and having one between breaks at work.

Jez - Congrats to your BIL and SIL on their new additions.

Green - Jeez, that sounds terrible about the MS. And best of luck with your boys for the next several weeks. Stay safe.

Gigs - I would go with Thursday. FX you'll be able to be awake for the birth. And that is a cute foot. lol

Flueky - Here's hoping tonight is better.

So, not much to report today. But I did have a missed call from my Dr's office. By the time I saw it, they were closed. So, I'll try to call on my break tomorrow or just talk to someone when I go in for Alex's flu shot appt. I don't remember getting a call last time though, so hopefully nothing's wrong.


----------



## gigglebox

Funny how things happen with one of our kids, then it seems like it's a trend. Case in point, I am currently cribside with Lev because he won't sleep :haha: I am trying ro be thankful for the opportunity to soothe him...but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't looking forward to getting more sleep myself! I'm just a bit drained. Fortunately MIL has offered to babysit Wednesday so I can get some rest :thumbup:

Pretty maybe it's just an appointment reminder? Or they wanted to call with the info from the scan (like gestational age, etc). 

Ugh I hate that feeling of starving out of nowhere! It's happened to me a ton but not recently until the last two nights when it hits as I'm trying to go to sleep. Last night I ignored it and woke up feeling sickly hungry...looks like tonight's gonna be a repeat because I really don't feel like eating at midnight!


----------



## gigglebox

Grrrr he's doing the thing where he doesn't want me to leave his room. He looks so peaceful and if Ineven move an inch toward the door he starts crying. I just left anyway...he quieted down...hope he sleeps through the rest of the night! Fx
For my kiddo and all of yours :p


----------



## gigglebox

Well that didn't work. looks like i'm surfing the web tonight lol.

Ya know in the dark Lev looks a lot like Des...


----------



## gigglebox

Still dealing with toddler man. Thank God for the internet!


----------



## FutureMrs

Omg that foot gigs lol so adorable. 

Ladies how much coffee do you consume while prego? 

Got my 2-3 weeks today on the CB estimator!!! I think I am officially done testing, maybe another weeks estimator next week. 

I have no GP so I have to go to a walk in clinic at some point to get referred to someone during pregnancy (the joys of rural Canadian health care).


----------



## gigglebox

Yay!!! Glad you've hit a point of satisfaction with the tests :p that's always nice, although personally i love seeing the lines lol

I've been drinking probably 2 cups on average through this pregnancy but you have to do what you're comfortable with. Do your own research. I am cutting back now and will likely be on decaf or no caffeine at all in January. I am paranoid about baby having caffeine withdraw! I don't even know if that's a thing!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Future - No coffee for me ever. It's yucky. lol

So, I called the Dr and found out that my EDD based on the ultrasound is June 27. Fuuuuuuuu.... -.-
I'm already wondering how early a MW would sweep my membranes .


----------



## FutureMrs

Oh my god pretty lol coffee is the holy grail!!! 

Is that about what you were expecting for a due date?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Cuz of my late O, I figured my EDD would be between the 18th and the 26th. The 27th is like a little extra slap in the face. Really hoping I go as early as is safe this time. Spicy food and DTD every other day starting in June!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs cute foot!

Pretty what’s the issue with it being so late in June?

Future yay for 2-3 weeks!

Sorry for not responding, I’ve just been busy. For the gift: I made a jar of 365 notes to my SO for him to read one every day for the next year. We ended up going to a fancy expensive restaurant that totally wasn’t worth the price. The food wasn’t bad, it just was nothing special. Next year we’ll go to outback or something lol. We went to Cracker Barrel for lunch on Sunday. Cheap and yummy. Clinical today went well. The way the instructor worded things in our private meeting makes it seem like she’s planning to pass me. She was saying “when you’re in nursing 102” and “you should practice this over winter break so you still have the skill when you start nursing 102”. So fingers crossed. Any prayers/thoughts/vibes for my success are much appreciated, cuz even though I think I’m going to pass, I could always use the boost. Only thing she really thought was an issue today was my body language. I do a thing where I walk with my hands up at my waist, and it makes me seem kinda dumb or ditzy or unknowledgeable. It’s a fair critique, I do have to work on it.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie thanks. She slept like a champ last night. I suppose I shouldn't complain too much as she settles herself down, but ugh lack of sleep + pregnancy fatigue sucks.

Gigs glad to hear your cervix is fine :) lol Myles is already being a troublemaker :haha: cute foot indeed.

I'm sorry you had such a rough night. 18 month growth spurt??? Is that a thing??? In any case I hope you get some sleep tonight.

If I get hungry late at night, I drink a glass of milk. I don't feel bad as I'm not eating, but it helps to settle my hunger til morning.

Pretty yes having something available to eat all times is a must with the nausea. If I can eat it tended to keep it at bay.

Sorry your edd is a bit later than you'd hope. I still think it's still far enough out from Alex's birthday. Hope you deliver just a little but early for your sake though. 

Future I don't particularly like coffee even when I'm not preggo. I think a cup a day is fine. I drink caffeine for headaches and my ob group said I could have 1 soda/day and on occasion 2. I might have 1 a week as my headaches have improved. Congrats on 2 to 3 on digi!!

Shae what a thoughtful gift. 

Glad clinical went well. I still think she just has a personality conflict with you because a bit crazy to critique how you walk. In any case it sounds like she is passing you so that's good, only one more clinical with her!!

AFM been a fairly good day. V slepyt great last night so I felt better this morning. Plan on taking V tomorrow for her flu shot. Better get it now while she isn't sick. She got bronchiolitis a fair bit last fall/winter. She's had 2 colds last month too.

My sciatic nerve is acting up. Joy. It started last week. Comes and goes, but really sucks when it's flaring up. I asked a PT at work about a stretch I could do. He isn't most comfortable with PT for maternity pts so he is going to check with a theapist he knows. He did show me one, but my bump gets in the way so I can't stretch that muscle out.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Cuz Alex was born in mid July and I don't want their BDays to be close together. Ideally, there would be a couple months between all my kids' BDays, but considering the circumstances (and before the scan), I was hoping I'd be further along than I thought and best case scenario: there'd be at least a full 30 days between BDays. I'd even settle for at least being born in separate months. But even with my "history of going early", that's cutting it way too close for comfort.

Here's the report, if anyone's interested...


----------



## shaescott

Flueks thanks, yeah I agree there’s a personality conflict but to be fair she’s not the first person to comment on how I walk, I do look a bit odd I think. People have been commenting on my arm/hand placement when I walk since middle school, the same as she was referring to. They didn’t mention it to my face, but to each other and my friends, and a friend told me what people were saying. Although in high school it was more people making fun of how I kind of dragged my feet a bit. I would walk by and a group of people would start shuffling their feet. I don’t do it as much anymore because they made me self conscious about it, so I pick my feet up a bit more, I think. I just wish someone had made me self conscious about the arm thing so I wouldn’t do it anymore. Not that I wish I had been bullied even more growing up because it’s awful enough, but it worked for the shuffling/dragging my feet. If I could’ve been taught not to do it in a kinder way, that would’ve been even better. Cuz even though they helped me not shuffle, any positive effect was inadvertent, so they can f*** right off lol

Anyway. Sorry about your sciatica pain :( hopefully the PT can get some good maternity stretches for you. It’s quite common in pregnancy, right? If so, hopefully more info will be available about stretches and the like. 

Pretty ah gotcha. Yeah I can see why 3 weeks is too close for comfort. Luckily, it does seem like considering your history, they’ll be in separate months. 
My parents actually wanted my sister to be born near me because my birthday is 2 days before my dad’s but my mom was 37 and was worried she would take a few tries to conceive, so she started trying earlier than she wanted to conceive, but she was wrong. The first try took. So my sister ended up being a November baby (I’m April). I’m glad she wasn’t another April baby, because my dad and I do kinda end up sharing our birthday. I think it’ll be different with your kids because 3 weeks is a much bigger gap than 2 days. It’ll turn out okay either way.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Okay I'm going to go back but im currently getting IV fluids because of severe MS. Got a bag yesterday too. Got a new prescription too. So fx it works.


----------



## shaescott

Green oh no! That’s awful that the MS is making you so sick you need IV fluids. I hope the fluids make you feel better and they find a solution for the MS.

I just got my grade for the nursing exam I took on Monday. I got a 92!!! My previous 2 tests were both 88s (which I was totally cool with), so I’m super excited that I got one in the 90s! I knew I did well on this one, I’m glad I was right. Yay!


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats shae that’s amazing!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooot shae!

Pretty I feel you. I was annoyed that A was born in July because we have so many July birthdays in his family. But world out because I dumped his dad, the rest are extended and out of town, and I hate mine haha. So July can really be about him anyway lol. And I would just celebrate mine early and his as close to his as possible. 

Sorry only read this page. Parent conferences


----------



## Jezika

Shae - congrats on the grade! Hope your instructor knows how well you’re doing. Re: walk, I’m sure now you’re conscious of it in a professional context you’ll find somewhere else to put your hands. But where? Lol. Hand placement can be awkward when it feels unnatural.

Pretty - I’m glad the call was just an update. I hear you on wanting birthdays far apart, but probably anything around a month or more will feel far apart enough. Tilly’s is close to Christmas, which isn’t ideal. Similar kind of thing I guess. 

Flueks - hope you get your sciatica pain sorted. I heard it can be awful. And yay for V sleeping well!

Gigs - i inwardly giggles at your posts while you stayed up with Lev. They really know, don’t they? Practically from day one I couldn’t handle the psychological torture of being roused and made to leave my bed at any given moment and for an indeterminable length of time, hence bedsharing. Also crib isnuseful storage. Oh I agree re: platelets thing surely being flagged in previous pregnancy, so I’m leaning towards residual mono stuff too. I know it’s hard not to be anxious though. Oh I was gonna ask if they test your pee for protein each visit? They stopped doing that here. They just check blood pressure only I think. 

Tilly’s has fever since Saturday night. It’s only gone away with fever meds and the last few days it has gone as high as 40C (104F). Doc didn’t seem concerned. Said her son recently had 40-41C fever for six days straight. My mum always freaked out like I might die imminently anytime my temp was over 38.5 as a child so I’ve had quite bad anxiety every time Tilly’s had any kind of fever. This is good exposure therapy for me though. I’ll go back if she still has fever tomorrow but at least she can finally breathe through her nose and stopped coughing her guts up.


----------



## claireybell

Been soooo tired lately, sorry for crappy response girls..

oh Gigs that lil Foot on scan pic hehe <3

MrsG im so sorry your suffering from awful MS, did u have bad sickness when pg with the Twins? i wonder, if your expecting a Girl, MS is 'supposedly' more awful aswell when carry female, i know mine was with Nuala

In other news - my consultant apt on Tuesday this week, he had heard nothing from the Mri dept about my cancelled apt last Saturday, so... hes requested another Ultrasound today at 11am to see if the Placenta has moved up out the way, if it has there will be no need to have the Mri, they've booked in my csection date aswell - 10th December ARHHHHHH less than 4 wks OMG :shock: Im really hoping its moved up out the way abit more... fx!

Future, loving that Digi test hehe :)


----------



## claireybell

Ultrasound went great! placenta has moved RIGHT up out the way yay!!! its so up high that it couldn't be detected on the internal scan probe. SO is very happy as he was getting a bit flappy about it all bless him... So, im officially having my Baby Boy on Monday 10th December eeee :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb great news!!!


----------



## claireybell

thankyou dobbles :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty I am so confused, when I tupe your due date on a calculator it says you should be 11 weeks 5 days right now???! I was trying to figure put if they determined that by the scan or your lmp. 

Jez eeeek poor tilly! I hope she is right as rain soon. Sick kids make me so nervous! 

Thanks for your well wishes on the platelets. My next appointment can't come soon enough...I am really anxious to find out what the plan of action is. I do feel relieved that it doesn't seem to be immediately urgent. 

Green you poor thing! I hope they get your sorted out, that sounds miserable!

Shae yay! Yeah what's up with her judging your body language? Never knew that was part of getting any degree :roll: at leash she will likely pass you. Has she been picking on you less? And omg what a sweet gift to SO!

Afm...
Decided to schedule my csection for the later date and hoping to naturally induce myself that weekend so as to land with my first pic dr. Reeeaaallly hope it works! But i just was not comfortable with sharing the date with my dad (who has proven to be a crappy grandpa so far, despite him saying he'd "be honored"), plus I REALLY don't like the idea of Myles being evicted earlier than he's ready. I want to give him as much time as possible to go into labor naturally...maybe that sounds crunchy hippy but that's my thought process. Plus if i was able to do the vba2c I wouldn't get to pick anyway so...

C section is tuesday 1/29. Hoping to be on the 26th or 27th though!


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty-- I entered the date wrong. My that due date you are spot on 8 weeks today. Are you sure they didn't just calculate from lmp?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Ya, cuz my LMP was Sept 11, so my EDD would've been June 18. And I know I got a positive OPK on CD22 and we DTD on the same night. So, ya. FX for a safe, but early delivery.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- my edd based on lmp is June 30th so we'll be super close! I understand about your birthday thing. That's how I felt at first with the boys too. They needed yo being born dec 30th which isn't the best but it's fine. 

Gigs- glad you chose the later date. I would have done the same! Congrats on getting a date!! 

Cb- woot woot on not needing an MRI and getting your date! That's so close I can't believe it!! 

Shae- congrats on the 92 and you're totally passing her class so that's awesome. Hopefully she doesn't teach any other classes you'll need.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh Dobs- how's the air there? We're a little over 200 here and in the "very unhealthy" catergory. Most schools have been closed.


----------



## DobbyForever

They closed schools. I am so lightheaded from working without a mask and having to keep my door open


----------



## DobbyForever

Berkeley finally agreed to close. They are at 250.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just looked up ours too. Closes accurate index is about 20 miles away and it's a 340. Way worse than the Carr fire. Hopefully it improves soon. They closed all the schools around us for tomorrow and all next week (for those who were open Monday and Tuesday). The boys hate me because I won't let them outside.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie aww, I'm sorry your MS is that severe. Hope it calms down soon. Is your mom helping you for now??

Shae 92 is awesome!!! Congrats :)

Jez that seems strange they would quit checking it. I mean I believe it's cheap to test for. I suppose they only test it if your bp is high??

I hope Tilly has broke her fever ir it's went down quite a bit. V hasn't had much of a fever, but shen it gets high like Tillys it can be scary I'm sure.

CB yay for placenta moving up and away ;) and wow I can't believe less than 4 weeks now!!!

Do you lack much in preparation?? Did you get the tandem stroller ordered?

Gigs when is your next appt??? Here's hoping Myles comes when you'd like him to. 

Dobby omg that's horrible. I can't imagine how awful the air must be. Is school cancelled tomorrow too? I hope so, people especially kids and elderly don't need to be out in that.


AFM sorry had to work on chart audits yesterday in prep for surveyor coming in imminent future. Well imminent future became today, joy. From what I heard we "passed". I think they nitpicked on a few things last time. Basically they wanted things charted in clinical notes, if it was in assessment it wasn't sufficient. Won't get into it all.

V woke up at 330 last night, jabbering away. Think it's 18 month sleep regression. I can't complain as I don't have to get up and soothe her, but her talking keeps me up :haha:

She busted her lip triping over mocha. Poor girl, she bled and cried for a bit but settled down.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes. Yeah mine is for my city so pretty accurate. I’m trying to pack up to go to my mom’s. They’re only at 181. My nose is burning. A’s is bright red. If I had known it was purple i would have shut my door for conferences. Orange already is hard for me. Stay safe! It’s so hard because you can’t really explain it to them either

I am in Alameda and I think they cancelled all schools. For us, it was a short day and we are off next week anyway. So its easier for us to just say forget it. But sucks still


----------



## gigglebox

Green how are you feeling? Asking again but did you have bad morning sickness with the boys? Bummer they can't go out; i think Lev would be a terror in that situation. He would live outside if we let him. Btw yes, i think we are the only SAHM's here...at least of the people active on this thread now. 

Yikes Dobs I hope you get some relief at your mom's.

Pretty ahhh ok i see about your date. Well fx it's wrong and you go early if that's what you want! My brother and me have birthdays only 2 days (and three years) apart and it didn't bother us one bit. My parents always did a good job of celebrating us individually, usually his party then mine the next weekend...or we just went out to eat at a place of our choice on our birthdays (when we stopped doing parties). I'm sure my parents just budgeted for it.

I am worried about this guy's bday being so close to Christmas! I'm not sure how i'll pull off xmas gifts and bday gifts a month later :-k not just the budgeting but what to actually get...oh well, we'll figure it out!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb yayyyy all clear for baby's arrival! What a relief and no mri! Bonus!

Fluek my appointment is the tuesday after next. Uggh sorry you got surveyed, i hate that or inspections or any of that crap! Makes you so nervous!!! Even if you haven't done anything wrong.
Awww poor little V :( hope she's no worse for wear. Lev injures himself daily. Today he pinched his finger in a toy. Yesterday he smashed his face into the bath tub faucet, then later smack his forehead on the changing table (while he was sitting on it). I swear that poor kid's head is perpetually bruised!


----------



## Jezika

Gigs — aww poor Lev. With repeated things like that I just want to laugh and cry at the same time. Good call on the date btw. I’d have done the same. I think it’s possible even if you land the suckie docs that it won’t be as bad as you think, especially if it a scheduled section and fairly routine (I think you were trying for VBAC last time? Could be wrong). Oh, re: December bday, I’m not exactly a veteran over here but in a way it’s nice to split things between Christmas and bday (10 days apart) coz we are a bit reluctant to combard her with a bunch of stuff at once. Another thing is we plan on doing something like giving her a Peppa Pig stuffie (aka cuddly toy, CB, ha) for her bday and then a George stuffie (Peppa’s brother) for Christmas, so it’s kind of building on the bday. Idk if that even make sense, and also when I say “we” I mean me.

Flueks - V sounds so sweet just chatting. I do remember the 18 month regression and I swear we’ve been in the 2-year one early recently. Sucks but at least she’s not upset.

Dobs — oh man, how awful to feel the physical effecte of the fires like that and know how bad it is, and also for the kiddos. Silly question, but is the air quality markedly better indoors? Oh and the pic you said your friend posted is unbelievable! It looks like the fires were right on her doorstep!

CB - so glad your placenta sorted itself out like a champ and now you can relax. Are you sure you don’t want to push the date to the 15th to share Tilly’s bday? Till this day I’ve never met anyone who shares me bday (aug 28 FYI).

So Tilly’s fever went away for a few hours while unmedicated but then came back again. And then she had diarrhea. And then I found red bloody mucus in her diarrhea. Argh. Just when I was getting over my anxieties. We go back to doc tomorrow. I freaked myself out with google of course. And watch me get the same thing she has next week, just when I postponed my class pres for the last possible week before classes end and also have 8 patients.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hopefully the self induction stuff works so you can get the doctor you like! And A also hits crap daily. I’m so desensitized to getting incident reports from daycare or when it happens now because it’s every day. I don’t even call them back anymore hah and just cool story them.

Fluek I hope V feels better! Hopefully the regression is short lived.

Jez lol we is me cracked me up idk why but I like looking at it that way of splitting up her gifts. We’re supposed to stay indoors and the idea is that if you leave things closed then you minimize your exposure. But I am in and out to go to work and I have to let my dogs in and out, so being indoors is helpful but still not great. But my parents have a horizontal house so sure they get some bad air coming in and out but that entry is so far from the living and sleeping areas it’s very fresh in here. It’s just sad because it looks and smells like you are in hell, and I just keep thinking how awful it is so I can’y imagine these families who actually live closer to or were affected by the fires. Also so sorry about Tilly! Hope you get some answers and relief for her.

Shae can’t remember if I said good job on your A!!!!

Pretty glad you got some results!

Green hope that iv helped with your ms big hugs


----------



## gigglebox

How are they coming along with putting the fires out? I did hear they may have found someone to blame for starting it. Don't remember details on it though...

Jez I love the way you write. I always read your entire posts even when they aren't directed to me. The gift distribution makes total sense. I just wonder if Santa or us get credit for the "big" gift, should he want one special item...but actually i wonder about that on xmas anyway for all the kids :-k

Poooooor Tillyyyy! That all sounds pretty normal for certain viruses but I am sure your mind is active with other possibilities. Here's to hoping the dr eases your fears and her discomfort!

And yes I attempted vbac last time. Lev turned his head in my vag and got stuck, hence the emergency repeat csection (and my near death experience, ha.)


----------



## claireybell

Jez - My best mate (who is 4 wks preggers behind me) her Birthday is August 28th! always bank hols wknd celebrations  Poor Tilly bless her what did the Dr say about the bloody mucus? Poor bunny... sometimes with Diarrhea esp if they been on meds to lower temp, it can just cause inflammation in the bowels, im hoping its that related

In all honesty, id prefer the csection to be nearer to his original due date or a smidge after - even though im so much pain right now, it just saves the hassle of Riley having the school runs done by inlaws etc.. oh well! They dont like to do elective sections after wk 39 really.. it is what it is really. 

Fleuks, hows V's lip today? Bless her.. Nuala did this the other week & her tooth went right through her lip, she has a scar, the amt of blood was just awful :( at least the lips heal mega quick though. No, im looking to order the dbl stroller in the coming week as its black Friday week & i'm hoping for some discount, the Moses basket i want has been reduced right down in price already :thumbup: when it arrives, il snap a piccy.. its oooober cute <3

Dobs / MrsG i really feel for you ladies, the fire & air quality details are all over our news here in the UK atm the moment.. :big hugs, stay safe & take it easy to limit out of breathless-ness, which i know you will be doing anyway :hugs:

Hope the your MS is nowhere as bad today with the IV..


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs the fire causing our smoke is Camp Fire. Only 45% contained and over 600 missing and over 65 dead. They are saying we might get some relief Tuesday/Wednesday because it looks like it might rain. But seriously all of Alameda County closed schools today. I’m just in shock still.

Woolsey was the one I think my friend was worried about, but it’s 70% contained. They were more worried because there were high winds, but those have died down. She just started unpacking all her animals from their evacuation containers back into their habitats.

And I think they have Hill totally contained.

As for cause, idk about the SoCal ones but we still have no answer for CF. Could be anything to cause a spark with winds, low humidity, and 200 days of not a single drop of rain to just pick it up and out if control.


----------



## DobbyForever

Made all that effort to come to this #laughingwhilecrying =\. But yeah their house is better and bigger so definitely easier to breathe inside at least. A still is coughing a storm but we have an out of town funeral then hoping that rains pulls through so we come back to better air

ETA has to do the pic in a separate post bnb being weird. Srsly no filter and it’s 10am that sky should be a beautiful baby blue


----------



## DobbyForever

Weird my photo won’t add


----------



## DobbyForever




----------



## mrs.green2015

Fires- I heard from multiple sources, not sure if it's true as I haven't done research on it, that the camp fire was actually caused by PG&E. Supposdily, it was caused by a transformer box on Camp Rd (hence the name camp fire). For anyone who doesn't know PG&E is an electricity company here. I believe this could be true because the exact same thing happened on our property. We're lucky the fire firefighters took action and fast. They had two planes and more than 5 engines here as soon as it was reported. And we reported it fast. 

Jez- oh no poor tilly! I would also freak out. I probably would have taken her in immediately. Hopefully she feels better soon 

Gigs- woot woot for SAHMs! I only had normal MS with the boys. Like I was nauseous and threw up sometimes but I could mostly control it. 

Dobs- glad you're going to your moms. Anything little bit makes a difference. 

Flu- hope V gets better and glad the inspection passed. One less stress right?

Cb- the fires are on your news? How crazy!


----------



## DobbyForever

I think the PGE thing is likely but still speculation. Most fires statistically are caused by equipment for utility companies, and with PGE being infamous for starting fires (like the big one in Napa last year) people are jumping the gun and assuming its them. Plus they had faulty equipment in that area, but it didn’t have power going to it. They already have a lawsuit against them for starting CF. But the investigation is still ongoing. But it probably is them lol.

Green that’s so scary! I’m so glad you were there to be on top of it and get responders out there quickly.

Cb I agree with green. I know it’s big news but didn’t know it was international big.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes that sky does not look happy. I hope you and A can get some relief from the poor air quality. 

Green sorry you have to keep the boys inside due to the air quality. 

I hope it rains for both of you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks shae I had to pick up my mom from work and literally just that short trip/going to and from the car and my nose is back to burning and my head hurts


----------



## DobbyForever

In random news, I tried to make homemade cream cheese because I was craving cheesecake. It did not end well :rofl:

Also just realized i’m CD 30 so hoping all this cramping leads to a period soon. With my luck it’ll be tomorrow when I fly lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs ah I know it isn't too far, but it feels like forever when you are anxious. Waiting 5 weeks for my appt Monday has felt like torture. I suppose I'll go 4 weeks after this one and then every 2 weeks. I feel like I haven't prepared much for baby Serena. Maybe I can catch some good black Friday or Cyber Monday deals. I want some warm NB and 0-3 clothes for her. V lived in short sleeved onesies as she was a summer baby.

I always get nervous with stuff like that. I start to second guess myself. It went well from email I recieved. Said she saw a lot of improvement from when they came October 1st.

V also usually has bruising on her head. I know it's that toddler phase. We are doing Christmas pics on the 1st so maybe she will keep her face bruise free. Fx!!

Jez oh man. Any updates on Tilly. I know in adults bright red blood isn't terrible. Usually related to a small tear while straining or hemmrhoids. As far as kids, not sure as I haven't really dealt with kids in nursing since 2008! Hope sge get better and you stay well!!

V is a pretty sweet girl. She loves animals and kids. Has the sweetest giggle. I'm partial though. She is an "easy" child so I'm expecting Serena to be my wild child :haha:

Dobby thank you. She's been well today. She never lets things get her down too long. Pretty tough kiddo.

Glad you got somewhere with better air quality. That image is crazy!! Ugh, I can almost smell that smokey smell. Here's hoping for some rain!!!

I've never attempted homemade cheesecake, but that sounds awesome right now. Fx AF stays away for a little longer.
CB don't blame you on waiting for a great deal. Are you going to go shopping yourself for it? Maybe UK folks aren't as nuts when it comes to black Friday. I haven't been in years. Try to do mine online. Plus I hate how so many companies started the sale on Thanksgiving. In any case can't wait to see that Moses bssket :)

Greenie thank you. It is one less stress off my shoulders!! How are you feeling??

AFM I think my patience runs thin when I'm preggo. Had such a hard time not face palming in the classroom. Nor sure if she's just that bad with tech or couldn't read the screen. I don't think she'll make it, but I could be wrong.

I stopped at the mall to look at Carter's. Wanted to see if there were any outfits i might want to put V in for pictures. I have one that I really like, but you kniw gotta keep options open. I stood in line for awhile with only 3 other customers in either line. I was already in a tense mood. Stopped at ulta as I thought about buying an eyeshadow for pics. It was insane in there and could hardly get around people. So frustrating. Then traffic to get V was a nightmare. In the grand scheme of things it's all really small, but was not helping my poor mood. I did snag 2 pajamas for V. 

I got my sweater and sweater dress from motherhood maternity. Just waiting on the nightgown and robe combo. I'd bought all that for 40!! Love a good deal :) :) :)


----------



## gigglebox

:( we just had major rain here, I will wish it your way! It was a mess for us, lotsa flooding yesterday but it froze overnight and caused havoc this morning;down trees, accidents, closed roads, and the city actually blacked out so businesses were closed and there was gridlock traffic everywhere (no working traffic lights). Still can't complain with what you guys have over there! I am happy my bro & wife will be coming Monday to VA. I hope the rain provides enough moisture for them to get everything contained.

Jez, Levin busted his lip today and I thought of you :haha: he tripped on the threshold in MIL's house and face planted on the hardwood floor. Amazingly no wound but he has a fat lip, poor guy! Also, the first love of my life, my boston terrier who passed days before Levin's birth, was born on August 28th! 2003. 

Green how are you feeling after the iv? Did they try you on a new medication? Any relief yet (i hope!)?


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek pics of your clothing scores please!


----------



## Jezika

Gigs — aww poor Lev, but maybe you were thinking of CB’s Nuala with the busted lip? I’m happy to share a bday with your beloved dog, though, God rest his soul.

CB — Eesh the busted lip!! Tooth going through the lip would freeeak me out. I’m not bad with blood but I think if my kid was bleeding a lot I’d freak out. Glad it healed quickly though.

Green — forgot to say you poor thing with the IV. I think I asked you this before but are you hoping for another boy?

Dobs — how on earth do you (try to) make cream cheese? And no rain for 200 days?! Is that normal or a climate change thang?

Flueks — your frustrating day sounds like my everyday. I don’t handle minor stresses like that well, especially if one thing triggers my annoyance, then the tiny/insignificant things just build until I rage inside. But I get over it very quickly, luckily. 

So we took Tilly to the doc and it turns out she has an ear infection (both ears I think). She didn’t know what to make of the blood in the stool but said if It’s a bacterial thing, the antibiotics she gave us should fix that too. I was also paranoid about UTI, but it should fix that as well. She didn’t have an ear infection on Tuesday though so it must’ve been a viral infection causing fever originally and then secondary ear infection or something. Anyway her poop was fine today. In other news, I realized I can give her chewable Tylenol, which is cool coz she just eats it without a problem rather than me having to faff with forcing her to take it from a syringe. If only antibiotics came like that too. Oh, but I also realized she’s apparently lost weight since three months ago so now my dosing is off, oops. Hopefully the margin of error or large. And also, am I malnourishing if she’s basically barely put on any weight in like six months? Admittedly she hasn’t eaten properly for a week, but she’s 23lbs at 23 months. I swear I even remember her being 25lbs ages ago. Anyway, I ramble...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs omg we had that same rain nastiness. Cold and rainy Monday through Thursday. Wish we could have sent it to Cali. We were a little too warm for it to be freezing rain or turn to ice. Is this the bro and sil that are ttc?? Have a good time :)

Lev needs to quit copying V. First the bad sleeping and then a busted lip. He doesn't want to be outdone. In any case hope it goes down soon. The swelling looked better for V yesterday.

I'll have to use the website pics as I've thrown them in the dirty hamper. I really like them though:) 

Jez, I think pregnancy thins my patience over these small things. I know it's all petty stuff though. 

Poor Tilly. I hope she feels better soon and no more bloody mucous poop. As for weight I think it's common for toddler to have weight loss or stall. They are so active they just burn those calories. V has been hanging around 25 to 26 lbs since around her first birthday. She's taller though and has thinned out a bunch of baby fat.


----------



## gigglebox

It was V with the lip i was thinking of! Gahhh too many people on this thread :haha: glad it's doing better. With the weather we were right on the cusp of where it was icy/snowy; i did see some sleet and flakes but nothing stuck. Now 45 minutes north they got snow though...this is pretty common i guess, we seem to be on the border a lot. Or the other side of the mountain will get pummeled and we'll be ok.

And yes, visiting bro & SIL are ttc. I am reeeeaaaaaallly hoping they are going to announce they're pregnant at Thanksgiving but I also feel like my brother would have told me. I hope they are because it's been almost a year and our family is generally crazy fertile, and she is only 30, so hoping they don't have fertility issues...


----------



## pacificlove

L has been bad with our animals and we keep correcting him. Yesterday he was chasing our cat and managed to corner her, so he's got a beautiful scratch from bottom eye lid to cheek. Can't blame the cat, the lesson still didn't sink in with L either as he went straight back to chasing the poor cat. Let's just say Ls day was filled with lessons, talks, time outs. I still don't think the lesson of "don't chase the cat" is understood.

Jez, sorry Tilly is sick, fingers crossed the meds kick in soon.

Dobs, ugh. Try to stay indoors or even if the smoke has entered your home to go to Public spaces with ac... Library, pool, etc. Hope it clears soon, I recall the "smoke headaches" from this summer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb damn! I could not handle tooth through lips. Bruises I can do. Blood not so much.

Jez well apparently you put the whole milk on the stove and add either fresh lemon (I went this route because my mom has a lemon tree) or vinegar and heat until it curdles. Then you let the curds cool, add a pinch of salt, and process them til smooth. I use the Oreo cheesecake recipe on All Recipes. So good. Mine are.... mildly edible. Mental block from seeing the curds lol and also my crust to cheesecake ration was too much this time. And I used graham crackers in lieu of Oreos. So just sadness all around lol.

I’m sure the extra bit is just fine. And A always loses weight, especially when he is hit with a couple of infections at once. always packs right back on. As for not gaining weight, do her percentiles still match up? Like A’s weight is consistently in the 50s.

Gigs holy heck that sounds so unpleasant and dangerous to deal with. Hugs.

And oooo flashbacks. I announced at Thanksgiving. I hope things work out in 5 years that I can have another but not looking so hot atm

Fluek lol probably a mix of sleep regression and pregnant. I know on days A wakes up a lot no amount of coffee can save my students from my “are you fing serious right now” look. It’s a wonder these kids like me lol but all twenty conferences parents said their kid loves me and has never worked so hard in school.

Yay for new clothes! I wonder if I have that night gown as well. They had a buy 2 get 1 free deal plus a sale so I got three. So cool and easy for pumping. I still wear them in my pj rotation haha

Pl oh no! A is not so forgiving lol. Dog knocked him over once and now he loves helping to crate her at night haha can’t lock her up fast enough 

Ty stayed inside all day. I feel better. A is coughing. In the low red and we leave for SoCal in 3 hours anyway :)


----------



## claireybell

Dobby, is SoCal southern california? I hope you & A get some cleaner air hun, that pic looks awful:( 

Urhh Pacific, we having same issue with Nuala, shes been scratched by our kitties but doesnt learn, she chases, gets in their faces & screams ‘NO’ ‘GET OUT’ & Naughty lol! Shes Def not learning the lesson of ‘the cat will have you’ pfft!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I really hope they announce. What a wonderful suprise that would be :) if she was on birth control it can take awhile. In any case hope they announce or conceive soon.

Pacific poor L. I hope he learns that lesson soon


Dobby I hope you can have another in 5 years. Oh and I remember you announcing to your family. I seem to recall it didn't go too well because it was ex's. Glad they didn't let that get to them about loving A. 

Lol it was the day she gave her eval in regarding orientation too. I must not have been too bad or contained my feelings well enough as she put a good score on it.

I still wear my nursing tank and shorts as pjs when it's warm. They are so comfy!! I also have 2 nightgowns sans robes. I lived in those outfits postpartum :haha: 

CB sorry Nuala isn't learning that lesson either. V hasn't been bit by Mocha as she usually gets away from V before she'd get to that point. Well she nipped her once wgen she was sore from her shots and V touched her sore spot 


As promised, I apologize for delay. It's been a busy day then we took a long nap. V actually woke me up talking hehe


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah SoCal (southern Cali) vs Nor Cal (northern Cali) my bad 

Fluek yeah my announcement was a s* show lol but my brother lectured everyone while I cried in the guest room and then everyone was nice. It’s sad how his family does not care. We’ll be hyphenating his name soon legally! I can’t wait. But my family never turns back on family. Except me. I turned my back on my cousins lol

Those are so cute!!! Love the off the shoulder!


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh Fluek those are cute! I wish i could pull off sweater dresses. They just seem to emphasize all my other lumps, not just the cute baby bump.

SIL actually hadn't been on bcp for some time because it contributed to almost killing her -- she had a pulmonary embolism back in 2015 I think it was...she's been off it ever since. 

Dobs I remember when that all went down. Glad it's all good now! And yay for the legal name change! Not to be rude but why bother keeping his name in there at all?


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, our cat is so forgiving... I am surprised she took this long to fire back. Our cat is figuring out her hiding spots now since the outdoors currently isn't an option. 

Dobs, have fun with your time away, hopefully the wind is blowing the smoke another direction!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs the courts here won’t do any outright name change unless dad agrees to it, which he doesn’t. The best case they will is hyphenate and then it’s a matter of who makes the better case as to which goes first. And since he won’t even tolerate a discussion about it/allow it and I explained why I feel it is in A’s best interest to have mine first, i’m fairly confident i’ll get it hyphenated with mine first.


----------



## gigglebox

Good lick on the name! Let us know...

Pl Lev is straight up abusive to the cat. He has hit him with a broom, grabbed fists of fur, and picked him up by the tail. To my amazement the cat has never retaliated. He's kind of a fail ratter but he does kill some things and he stays outside and is so tolerant of Lev that we'll keep him around...I'm not super attached to him but he's sweet for a barn cat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Forgot someone asked about rain so yeah pretty normal to go away wuthout


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby lol yeah I've pretty much done the same. The family I don't assosciate with live out of state so it isn't so obvious. If you wrong me or my immediate family I will turn my back on you. Blood or not I don't give a you know what ;)

Thanks, I love motherhoods clothes it's just pretty expensive most of the time. I was a little disappointed with how it's "off the shoulder" material was. You have to flip it down shich is super awkward by yourself and then if you raise your arms it wants to roll back up. I'll probably wear it like a loose collar.

Good luck hyphenation As name. I wish you could take ex's name out without his consent. I mean I understand why they do it, but it's crap for you.

Gigs I hadn't worn one since I was trim and foxy at 140 lbs!! This one does well and my weight it all bump for now. Not sure how good I'll feel in one post partum. I do plan to lose weight again afterwards and hope I don't get stop. DH is currently doing ddp yoga so maybe he'll motivate me and we work out together.

Omg that's scary about the PE. I've never met anyone that's happened to. I kniw it's part of the warnings though. My injections increase my risk too as they are progesterone based.

OMG that's one mellow cat. I'd keep him too for Levs sake. 

For everyone: did you ever wear those postpartum shaperwear things?? I didn't with V. My belly went pretty much back to my normal after I lost all my "baby weight". 


AFM can't wait to see my 2nd princess tomorrow!!! The glucose test, meh. I'm hoping they have the fruit punch flavor as it wasn't too bad.


----------



## FutureMrs

Love the clothes Flu!!!

That is insane dobs. Also good luck with the name!

Read back but have been really tired lately. Freebie so sorry to hear your morning sickness has been so bad!

AFM dying to do one last test just torn between a frer And a CB weeks!


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i luuuuuurve those off shoulder Bardot tops, very cute indeed! 

Apologies for my mini reply last night, I literally fell asleep sat upright in my bed Lol i had all intentions of doing a nice reply & reading my new book haha but fell asleep holding my phone mid air :haha: 

Future do the cb weeks hehee!! 

Flueks, you get a scan along with your GT test? Niiiice! Do you have to fast very long before the test? Will u get pics with the scan :) 

My bestie had her baby shower today, was lovely having a catch up with all the girls & there was lotsa food haha! I brought along the Cupcakes mmmmm, i took 4 home with me aswell haha fatty eyes <3


----------



## claireybell

So... i also ordered the Moses basket & stand yesterday aswell as the new Tandem buggy eee! Pics will upload shortly, if Bnb lets me do all 3 in 1 hit! Just need to get Cotbed mattress bits & pack my Hospital bag lol still not done it but i have a couple of bits arriving tomorrow which i ordered online to go in there :)


----------



## claireybell

Think its let me do it.. quickest upload EVER?!!


----------



## shaescott

CB beautiful double stroller and Moses basket! So cute! 

For some reason I’m not getting email notifications anymore. Trying to see if using the advanced reply with email checked will fix it. Hm. 

I’m worried about y’all in California, the news has been getting worse and worse. Stay safe and evacuate if you need to!

Sorry for my shitty reply lol


----------



## Flueky88

Future I'd say wait a week or 9 days after your positive digi that said 2 to 3. Gives it plenty of time to read 3+ :)

CB awww how lovely. Oddly enough moses baskets aren't a thing here. Not sure if it's regional or US thing. I think US thing though. Love tge tandem stroller was it still a good deal?? I figured I'd have my bag packed by now lol but I've been a slacker ;) once we get V moved to her room we can get ready to get nursery ready again.

Yes I only get a scan because they didn't get all the spinal views they needed at anatomy scan. Not complaining ;) and I should get pics, they always have. I might ask if she'll measure my cervix. It was really good at 20 weeks, but if they are scanning anyways might as well check again.

I only have to fast for 2 hours prior to drinking the glucose drink. I'm so glad that don't make you fast overnight. Plan to get up early and fry eggs and bacon :) yummy

My weakness right now is chocolate chip cookies. DH picked some up after work Friday night.

Shae I think it's messed up as I have to check "watched threads" because I'm not getting the notification alerts on the site.

AFM V is a bit fussy. Was rubbing her ears, not drinking the best, and not sleeping enough for her. Gave her some tylenol and going to try to put her down at bit early.


----------



## claireybell

Yes the stroller dbl was £50 off so a bargain really! Moses baskets are a must here, all snuggled up & cosy hehe but we’ll have the Cotbed not long after aswell :)

I plan to start packing my bag this week... she says :haha:

Yeah get them to check the cervix aswell while your there, 2 birds, 1 stone etc.. im guessing this is to check no thinnning out etc re preterm labour?

Hope V doesnt have an ear infection with the ear rubbing going on, bless her.

Shae im not getting Bnb alert notifications either at top of page to say more peeps have added things to the Thread.. it usually does? Maybe the settings need re-setting, or Bnb maybe having a tech issue, its been like it about a week now hmmm


----------



## claireybell

Yup how weird, Alert notifications say my last input was MrsGreen the other night?? All settings are set to alert me on everything? Grr! 

Have to get sorted for school run shortly its 14:25.. its on/off rainy, windy & very cold :( not looking forward to it!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm also not getting alerts and it's incredibly annoying! My settings are good so sure it's just a glitch with the new layout. I might start a thread in the technical support section. 

Fluek I hope V isn't coming down with something :( regarding my SIL's PE, she had a few factors that pkayed into it--birth control as one, but she also broke her foot and was in a cast, then was on a long flight in an airplane to Puerto Rico, so the limited mobility of her leg just was all a bad mix. Then I guess they were walking to their top level apartment when she collapsed on the steps. This was literally like a week after they got married. Thank God she was ultimately ok! She just can't take bcp anymore and was on blood thinners & monitored for months. 

Cb i love that basket <3 does the stoller hokd an infant car seat? I am really on the fence about what type of stroller to get. I'm also still looking for a second crib...blahhh I know we'll figure it out but I am worried about how this room sharing this is going to work.

I also feel like I am running out of time to do all the things I want, like make art of the room to switch up the decor, and get a bed, and organize the baby clothes...


----------



## claireybell

It def must be a Bnb tech issue, im sure they’ll sort it out eventually.

Gigs, yeah it does, the back bit of the stroller which the new baby will lay on, a Carseat of the same Joie make will clip onto it aswell facing us, i may google to see if they have Maxi Cosi attachments quite cheap or have a look on Ebay but we already have these for our Baby Jogger single stroller! 

You’ll get things done in time Gigs, don’t stress :) i need to sort all the baby clothes aswell, its one of those lil things but i know it’ll take me at least an hr+ to do it! Is Lev room sharing with new baby or is Lev sharing with Des & new baby has own room?


----------



## Flueky88

CB wow that's quite a bit off if I'm recalling $ to £ conversion. In any case stil a good deal :) good luck packing your bag.

Well I chickened out of asking. She did a few measurements and checked my amniotic fluid levels. They checked cervix length 5 weeks ago, I'm thinking he said it was 3cm?? In any case it wasn't too short which can increase risk of preterm labor. No 3d pics though so I paid for elective scan on the 17th :)

I didn't notice any fluid or redness from ears. No fever either. When her molars come in she rubs her ears a lot. I'll keep an eye though for other signs of infection. She's actually only had one ear infection. Hoping that continues.

Sorry for nasty weather. It's actually not too bad today. It warmed up for the day after windy and rainy nastiness.


Gigs yes immobility definitelty makes you prone to blood clots. I'm glad she was okay as a PE can be deadly very fast.

Are you having Des and Lev room share?? What about a toddler bed instead of 2nd crib?? Will DH have some time off so that you can do those things while he watches the boys or vice versa?? 


AFM appt went well I suppose. Ultrasound was great. Labs came back normal. My glucose was lower this time than it was with V. I just wasn't fond of the OB. He was young and only been there a little over a year. He didn't even measure fundal height. He didn't seem to have read any notes about me either. I was unimpressed. I just hope he's not one to deliver her. Oh I also forgot she is still in breech position. Tech asked if I'd had a C section before. I still think there's time for her to turn though. Fx she turns as I'd like to have a vaginal delivery. If not then it is what it is.


----------



## claireybell

Oh i forgot they tug their ears when teething aswell, esp the back teeth, bless V.. Is that the 17th Dec your elective Scan Flueks? 

My friends bub at the moment is Breech & her mw said they have usually up until around 34/35 wks & then they start getting concerned & think about doing an ECV, this baby was breech when i was around 30ish wks according to the day unit, i wouldn’t worry too much Flueks im sure she’ll turn hun :) They gound put Riley was breech at nearly 38wks! He didnt turn & he had been that way ages i reckon! 

they didnt do any antenatal general checks with my GT test either, just literally was the Bloods & the drink


----------



## Flueky88

CB yes I'm afraid of waiting to late so I figure a scan the week before Christmas is perfect!

Thank you! After doing research it's really not a big deal at this point. They never said with V about her position except she was low with head down at 28 weeks. I think her asking about a C section took me back. 


So after thinking about it more. I'm sure he didn't measure fundal height was because they measured her during ultrasound. So not much point. Also didn't listen to heartbeat, but again was in ultrasound so I wasn't fussed on that. I still wasn't impressed that he acted like he hadn't even reviewed my chart prior to walking in though. DH sensed it too and even said he hoped he wasn't on call when I deliver S :haha: he's never been that way about any of the OBs, MWs, or NPs at that group either. 

On a happier note. We went to buffalo wild wings for lunch. They had my old favorite flavor as limited time wing flavor. Jammin' jalepeno!! As much as I can't handle spicy while pregnant, it was worth it. I had 2.5 glasses of water though:rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Almost forgot. Here's 2 of the 3 pics I got from the scan. The 3rd is just a potty shot. I think we could have gotten some great 3d pics the way she was... oh well.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek the way her face it makes me think she is going to look like V a lot! Can't wait for your next u/s and better pics. Sorry the dr seemed so clueless. Hope you have a better experience with him if you see him again. My friend was telling me how drs always read your chart before the come in then still ask what's going on...i'm like I don't think my drs ever look! I swear they come in, ask the same questions as the nurse, then flip through my chart and looks in front of me. They never seem "briefed", or at least very rarely!

Anyway...

I don't think i tokd y'all but remember that friend i got in a big fight with because she couldn't agree to disagree on some stupid political stuff? After over a year and a half she calked me to basically hash things out and kind of apologize (in her own wy--she is not the type to actually say "sorry"). I am keeping her at arms length as my trust has been violated a bit but we are talking again. She actually may move back here and is planning on living in the next city over, about an hour away. I am excited and hope our friendship can continue like it was before. 

Now to bitch a little...i have this pain in the ball of my right foot and it will not go away! It's been over a week now. I've put insoles in my shoes and have been wearing house slippers...soaked it, massaged it...it still hurts! Any ideas? I've been kind of limping aling on it and now my calf is starting to hurt, probably because of my awkward gait.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb hope you find time to get the last minute things done -- and the motivation! 

To answer about the boys...Des will continue to have his own room and Lev & Myles will share. Lev's bed converts to a toddler bed so we still need a second crib.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs their 19 week profile pic was practically identical. Can't wait to see her at 28 weeks now :)

The others have seemed to have their stuff together. I know they can't remember everyone exactly, but a quick review of a patient's chart does wonders I think. I always do before I see people whether I know them or not. 

I remember that happening. Well I think keeping your guard up is a good idea. I hope she's matured for your sake. Politics can really get people so angry at one another. It's something I rarely discuss for that reason. 

Maybe a heel spur??? Sorry you cannot find relief.

Hope roomsharing goes well with Myles and Lev. Do you keep NB in room with you? I kept V with us until about 3 months. The thought of a call coming through in the middle of the night once I'd returned to work motivated me to make the switch sooner than most recommends.


----------



## claireybell

Ooh foot sounds painful Gigs, i always get that in the summer on my left foot when i start wearing Flip-Flops due to no arch support, must be so awful esp as your pg aswell.. maybe a trip to Drs or a call to get some advice? 

Good idea on keeping guard up re your friend.. i cant believe its been that long since you guys last spoke, politics are always good for starting heated debates & arguments, fx your friendship will heal over time! 

Riley was in our room until 4 months & he slept better without us, Nuala was in ours until 5ish months but back n forth in our bed loads as she just wouldn’t sleep in her Travel Cot! Il def not be making sleep mistakes with this baby lol! 3rd times a charm right ha ha 

Lovely scan pics Flueks:)


----------



## gigglebox

If my foot still hirts next week i'll ask the ob/gyn. Obviously not her specialty but i'm guessing she's seen it all in pregnancy.

With des & lev, i had them both nap in their cribs and sleep in our room for the first fee months. I was not ready to move Lev into his own room at night but he was mobile way sooner and was at risk for climbing out of the cosleeper. We tried the pack & play but he just played in it, getting on hands and knees and rocking the whole thing! He's definitely our wild child.

Anyway with this one i'll move him as soon as he's sttn as to not wake Levy, but we'll see...Lev still wakes up...i hooe Myles is a better sleeper!


----------



## claireybell

Oh im praying this one is a better sleeper aswell than Nuala was.. she still wakes from time to time but nothing like it was!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs good plan. If it gets worse call sooner than later.

Hope Myles is a better sleeper too. I know Lev has been pretty rough in that department. Is Lev sttn most nights at least?

CB you and gigs are making me nervous that number 2 is worse sleeper. :haha:

Oh and soon you will be finishing work up and having your C section!!


----------



## gigglebox

I can't believe we're DAYS away from the start of the next round of babies! Cb are you getting snipped during surgery?

Lev is 50/50 on if he'll wake up. Usually he just wants a milk refill and diaper change and goes back to sleep but every once in awhile he does the hostage thing...he tried the other night a d i gave him a firm "NO." And left the room...he cried for 10 seconds and gave up :shrug: so hopefully that will work in the future...

Omg 6 year olds are so annoying.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Omg I'm so tired. I'm just going to say now I probably won't be able to post much or it'll be in spurts until DH returns. 

We're planning on having the new baby in our room for the first 6ish months. Plus we need a bigger house... so hopefully we get a new house within the next year. 

Shareware- I didn't buy any last time because I knew I'd probably have the c-section but I'm pretty sure I went to buy some this time. 

Jez- how is tilly feeling? Hopefully the antibiotics are helping. Ear infections are the worst. 

Gigs-I hate politics. This is how I put it... you're not going to change my mind and I'm not going to change yours so let's just leave it at that. I don't understand how people can't civically disagree anymore. 

Dobs- flying? Where are you going? I'm jealous. 

Anyway, that's all I can remember I'm sorry everyone. Had my first ultrasound today! One healthy little baby. Measuring 8weeks 4 days and I'm 8 weeks 2days based on lmp. So all looks good. I face timed DH during the appointment so he was happy.


----------



## gigglebox

Awwwwwwwww!!! Look how adorable! So glad the appointment went well and hubby got to be a part of it. And yay for a singleton!


----------



## claireybell

Awww MrsG lovely cute singleton pg scan piccy hehee so glad all went well & hubs got to join in aswell, from now & until crimbo when he returns will go super fast but im sure it feels like its dragging.. fx only a couple more wks of sickness & then it’ll tail off :) 

Ha ha 6yr olds are def annoying! Rileys attitude sucks atm & keeps getting told off for being mouthy, thing is Nuala will copy, she does this cheeky eye roll thing when shes not impressed about something lol its funny but cheeky! 

Yes il be getting the other tube snipped, so final but i def not wanting bub no4 as il be over 40 & i want to start living as such ;) plus its less headache for SO with pull out etc as clearly hes rubbish at it Lol

Just finished washing all baby clothes, half of it is dry & then i can put it away, its all soooo teeeeny weeeeny hehe


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie lovely scan. Rest up and stay hydrated. Update whenever you are able to.

CB yes the thought of a baby at 40 really horrifies me. Nothing wrong with it, just I'm sure it's harder on your body.

It can't wait to get started on washing NB clothes :)

Gigs well here's to him rarely waking in the night and that Myles is a better sleeper.


----------



## claireybell

Absolutely nothing wrong with popping them out later, i can only imagine its lots harder on the bod like you say, im really hurting now at 37-38 :-/


----------



## gigglebox

I'm also having a tough go this pregnancy and wondering if it's just having them closer in age...?

Cb Des has also been super sassy recently! He talks back all the time even when he is 100% wrong. Like last night he was arguing that gold fish crackers are better for him than spinach. And he does this thing when you tell him basically anything he doesn't like he says, "No it's nooooot" in this insanely annoying voice. 

And that crazy kid...he moved to the couch last night and slept on it, then got up with Hubs' alarm at 6:40 -.- which meant, despite today being thw first day of thanksgiving break, i was up early, actually earlier than school days :roll:

I actually dumped both kids with MIL for a little bit so I can clean the house. We are visiting family for holiday and I despise coming home to clutter! 

Dreading laundry most as it's really piled up...however picking things up off the floor has proven to be quite difficult now -.- I was actually getting winded picking up toys. Still 9-10 weeks...I'm at the "how could I possibly get any larger?!" Stage.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I am not looking forward to the end of this pregnancy. I know I'll be so sore and tired. I'm already so tired lol 

And lol gigs about 6 year olds being annoying. Isn't it funny how we can call our own kids annoying but we wouldn't change it for the world? So weird to me. Speaking of annoying my kids are driving me crazy-along with my two fur kids. I'm sure it's just a phase with des. 


What are you US ladies doing for thanksgiving?


----------



## pacificlove

Green, they sure can be, especially when they keep annoying the pets aroind. L still doesnt get the message. 

We just spent a night away checking out a new area that has presented a really good career jump for dh. So guess what!? We are moving to a remote west coast community. We are going to try and find a rental (which with 2 pets we have been told is near impossible and don't even mention our 3 sheep). And then buy in a few months when we have a better idea of the lay of the land. 

California mom's: is there a good food ordering place (you know where you order prepackaged ingredients, have them delivered to your front door with instructions on how to cook them. Here in Canada hellofresh is popular? And it must do gift certificates. Maybe there is even an American brand it just has to deliver to Cali ;) Xmas gift idea to my brother whose cooking skills and food choices are questionable at best.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies.

Been kinda MIA cuz I didn't really have anything to add or report, but I just saw my MW for the first time yesterday. She seems really nice and I felt really comfortable. I got my requisition for the First Trimester Screening scan and blood work. We're going to Florida for 2 weeks and that falls mostly in the time frame to get the screening done (11w-13w6d), so I'm gonna get it done the day before we go (Dec 7) at 11w1d. She said there's a chance the baby may be too small to measure things and I'd need to do the test again when we get back, but I'm not complaining if I'd need another scan. She also suggested I start taking two 81mg Asprins before bed starting at 12 weeks and stopping at 36 weeks. Have any of you heard of this? I have no history of PE or MC or any of that. She only suggested it cuz my BMI is 39. Also, she told me their policy is if a woman has a low risk pregnancy and no medical issues, they're ok to let them labour for up to 96 hours with their waters broken and the earliest they'll do membrane sweeps is 38 weeks. So, this is making me hopeful that this LO won't be born so late in the month. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- that's exciting about the new area! I know the feeling of trying to find a rental with pets. It's daunting. 
For meal delivery there are tons of options. We have hello fresh, but I've only ever tried blue Apron. It was awesome and not too expensive. So I'd reccomend them. I've also heard good things about the company "Gobble" but I've also heard they're way more expensive. Maybe Dobs can give you some asicd too. 

Pretty- that's awesome news about the MW! We're going to have our babies around the same time. How exciting. My appointment for blood work genetic testing (if I decide to go ahead, which I won't) is also Dec 7th! But that isn't for the scan, only bloodwork.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and Happy Thanksgiving to all the US ladies!


----------



## gigglebox

Happy thanksgiving!

Pl how exciting! Is the new job a guarantee?

Hiya green! We're at my folk's place. I can't sleep, always get terrible insomnia here. Doesn't help that bro and hubs are up talking downstairs directly below my room and i can hear them through the floor. Also Lev is sleeping in here and I'm terrified of waking him up. SIL is in the next room and loud when she uses the bathroom--afraid she will wake me and Lev. 

Anyway it's aboit 12:30 and i amnot even tired, despite beinng up at 5-something this morning...Lev was up. I think he's getting his 2 year molars; been drooling like crazy.


Pretty glad your appointment went well! I've bever heard of the aspirin. Did she say why exactly? Hmm that seems like a long time to labor...but my experience is limited so *shrug*


----------



## shaescott

Happy thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## claireybell

I just been on my fb Page & saw this on my newsfeed, thought it make u ladies chuckle Lol

Less than 15mins into Macys thanksgiving :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Happy Thanksgiving neighbours! 

Mrs G, thanks for the suggestions, I will try blue apron for my brother ;) his GF will be gifting him a frying pan and pot, how he has lived without one for so long is a whole new question....

Gigs, I hope you do get some sleep!

As for new job, it's the same thing with the same employer, but it leaps his career quite a few years ahead! So, we are moving, DH is the main bread earner, this is not the first time we have followed his career rather then my measly $s. We should both have good opportunities come out of it. 
He drives up next Monday


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Green - What province are you in again? When I did my early screening 2 years ago, it was blood test, scan, blood test within a several week period. Now it's one scan and blood test done the same day and they need to know your weight too. I would've thought it'd be the same for all of Canada. 

Gigs - She only suggested it after calculating my BMI as 39. She said something about if you're at risk for 2 or more things, you should take the Aspirin. But she had listed off PE, MC, having a premie, low birth weight, none of which I have a history of. And I don't want or expect to go for 96 hours. It's just nice to know they won't rush me like an OB would. 

CB - Uncle Sam's spidey sense is tingling. ;)


----------



## claireybell

' CB - Uncle Sam's spidey sense is tingling. ;)' ha ha ha


----------



## DobbyForever

PL yay for the new job opportunity for DH! 

I don’t do HF. Their customer service was such s*. Like mind boggling borderline fraud. I have heard good things about Gobble. It’s supposed to be pricier than BA but less prep involved in the meals. BA was fine and usually has intro deals or re-joining deals if you suspend service. I liked the variety with BA, but I always find meals piling up and so whenever cash is tight that’s the first to go. You can also just make a binder of recipes you like so you can always just make them on your own later.

Pretty sounds like you like your mw. Awesome! Enjoy Florida! Idk about the aspirin but I tend to be in the boat of following doc’s orders. Not always great though lol

Green so sorry you are miserable.

Gigs I hear you on the sleep. I’m exponentially b*tchier lately because I am so exhausted

Hope those stateside had a good holiday

Afm nothing new. AQI is better now that the storm has come through. Not feeling rested so not ready to go back to work. Funeral was nice and it was wonderful to see A with my dad’s extended family. There is no shortage of love for this boy in SoCal. But also so sad how his dad’s family gives zero s*. Even my estranged cousin reached out this week to make amends because she wants to be a part of his life. But whatever.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I have pretty much no relationship with dads family and no relationship with my dad. I've actually said recently "I wonder if anyone would even tell me when something happens to my dad" I am Facebook friends with my aunt so I think I would find out but that's literally the only way. My point is, it's so shitty to not have half of your family but the love and support your family gives A means more than what he's lost. I promise you this. It's honestly so much better for your exs family to be out of the picture than to come and go. Anyway. Hugs. I'm sorry. You're doing amazing. 

Pretty- I'm in the US so it could be completely different. They offer the scan (I can't remember what that tests for...) but I opted not to do it. Personal preference. So I'm basically getting no genetic testing. 

Cb- omg that is hilarious. I assume this is when they were setting up for the parade lol I watched the whole thing and did not see this!!

Gigs- I really hate going places and sharing a room with the boys. I'm always on edge scared they'll wake up!! Makes me very anxious for having a new baby in our room. Am I ready to share a space with a baby again? Lol 
I know you were hoping for a pregnancy announcement. Anything? Any hits they're expecting? 

Pl- that's fantastic about DHs career! So happy for your family. 


So question. We're planning on announcing in two weeks after my next appointment. But DHs cousin and his wife have been having infertility issues. They've had 4 (I think) miscarriages in a year so they met with a specialty. Tried for two months and stopped since it's expensive. She's confided in me in all this since we already did this. I was really hoping they would be pregnant by now but I feel I should tell her myself before we announce. The problem is I don't see her often. So what do I do? Text her? That seems odd. Idk. Help. And it would be hard to meet for coffee or something. Idk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg for some reason I thought Green was Shae and I was like ffs what did I miss! I should have read more than one page :rofl:

That’s tough. I’m not good socially. I think a phone call? Or like FaceTime? I feel like the phone call gives her some privacy to be sad facially but maybe that’s not good? I vote nay on a text though. Plus she can dwell on a text. Until you talk about something else it’ll just be haunting her in her message list or give her something tangible to be miserable over especially on something we use as often as our phones. Idk. I’d call though after work. And I vote avoiding the can we talk or forboding texts. Those give me such anxiety so I have to know then the bad news ruins my work day lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m dead that you thought Green’s post was from me :rofl: I’m definitely not pregnant and married :haha:

I did however get the new IUD in on Wednesday, the Kyleena. It hurt like hell going in, it was some of the worst pain I’ve ever felt tbh (though second to the pain they were giving me dilaudid for in the hospital). But unlike last time, once it was over, the pain was over too. I had some mild cramping for maybe 30 min after, then nothing since. When I got the mirena, I was having cramping for 2-3 days. The Kyleena is smaller, and I’m older and wider and stretchier now, so all those things could’ve contributed to the lack of post-procedural pain. I’m really thankful I didn’t have pain afterwards. Instead of lying at home in pain, I got to go shopping for new jeans because my butt and hips have been inflating. And because I’m not exactly rich, I only got 3 pairs, even though they were on sale for $16 each. Sigh. 

I can’t wait for the estrogen to get out of my system a bit more so I can start taking my depression meds again. I’ve been having a really rough time without them, especially the past 2 weeks. I’ve been moody, anxious, sad for no reason, crying easily, crying for no reason, it’s just been really bad. 

I don’t remember if I said this or not...
I passed clinical! My instructor basically said that I’m a little behind but she said “you have too many good qualities for me not to pass you”. She made us leave early on our final day in the middle of feeding the residents who couldn’t feed themselves lunch, and we were all upset because those people weren’t gonna get fed as much as they would if we were able to finish feeding them. She asked us how many of us were feeding people when she called us away, everyone raised their hand. She asked how it was to leave at that time and I said it was hard, she asked why and I said because we care about them and she was like “Exactly. I wanted you to feel that.” And someone else was like “that’s so mean!” And she was like “it’s not mean, I was showing you that you care”. Like, I get her point of doing it, but I think all of us already knew we cared about the residents, especially the ones we took care of or conversed with often. 

Anyway. Just gotta pass my skills lab practicum, my next 2 exams, and microbiology. I’m a little worried about microbiology because I think my last exam went poorly, and I don’t know what I got on the previous exam. The professor doesn’t post the grades online like all the other professors do and it drives me nuts, she can’t email them to us either so we have to go to office hours if we miss the class when we get our exams back (which I did with the last one) or if we want to ask about our cumulative grade. I don’t have the time to go to office hours. Though now that clinical is over, I might. 

Sorry for yet another selfish post. I’ve been reading, but I’m having a hard time absorbing most of it. 

Okay, going to bed. Having light sensitivity, I think a migraine is starting.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs if only we lived in a world where goldfish crackers were better for you than spinach. Well more like cookies and cheesecake better than spinach :rofl:

Ugh I was feeling huge Wednesday. I was extra bloated though. Not looking forward to when I can hardly shave my legs :(

Greenie I was so insanely tired in 1st tri. Thankfully I got my energy back. If you don't maybe have your Vit D level checked??

If meeting in person privately isn't an option. I think a phone call prior so she has time to process this. I'm sure it will sting her some, but she would be happy to be able to process that jealousy privately instead of having to "save face" in front of others. She will be happy for you too, but infertility can really make some news difficult to process in front of others. 

My DHs cousin sent him a text announcing she was pregnant back when I was rarely Oing post bcp. I was so jealous but thankful she didn't have to see me leak that emotion in front of others. She sadly miscarried about 2 to 3 weeks after she announced. I felt so guilty for having anything but happy thoughts for her. I think being afraid I'd never conceive and I had an underlying problem brought out the worst of me at that time.

Pacific good luck moving. Finding what's just right is tough.

Pretty strange on the aspirin. I've never heard of it for 12 to 36 weeks unless you had some sort of clotting issue. Maybe ask her to explain more into their reasoning at next appt as I've heard aspirin isn't good to take 20 weeks+.

Omg I couldn't imagine laboring that long though I suppose she's reassuring that they try to avoid c sections.

CB lol about spiderman and uncle Sam :haha:

Dobby it's sad they don't care. However as toxic as they are it's probably a good thing. I still have issues thinking about my paternal grandmother. 

Shae yay for passing clinicals!! 

I think 3 new pairs of jeans is still good. Hope your IUD works better for you than bcp.


Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!! I had a great one. I loved watching V run around playing with her cousins.

DH was off Wednesday through Friday so I spent as much time as I could with him. I read but no time to post. I can't wait to have weekends off together again. He is working weekend job til end of the year so not much longer.

Next Saturday we are having Christmas portraits done and then go to a local light display. I can't wait to see V's face. Got the Christmas tree up and my presents wrapped. Now to work on Christmas cards and finish up my Christmas shopping.

My November makena injections were approved and put as in network again. Hoping they fix October one to in network as well. It'll go towards my oop max which I'm $800 away. Thankfully, I've truly not had to pay all that as the makena co pay assistance pays all of it but my share of $75month. I've paid OB office a $1000 so once everything goes through in March or February I should get al of that back from OB office. It'll be a nice bit of money when I'm not getting much.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek gkad they sorted out the shots! And isn't it awesone seeing the wonderment in your kiddo's eyes? I remember being amazed at how impressed Des was every time he saw a construction vehicle :haha: We are also going to a light display at the closest botanical gardens sometime next week I think.

Bro and SIL are not pregnant. She is in the tww right now so fx...I think they may seek fertility treatment next year if nothing happens before then. 

Thanksgiving was good but my dad is so frustrating. He argues with me about the dumbest sh*t. He is akso noticeably getting weaker and I worry about his health, but he won't do anything about it. He struggles to pick up Des where as my Mom has no problem. 48lbs (or so) shouldn't be that hard! He needs to work out his muscles but he won't do it. He is unbelievably stubborn. Yet he insists cardio is what he needs....yeah ok.

Dons glad the funeral was good for a funeral. That is always the silver lining, seeing extended family. And hopefully good food.

Green i 100% agree with dobby. Give her a call and let her know. Don't flat out say you are doing it because she will have trouble hearing it, but maybe say "I wanted you to be the first to know" because it is kind of an honor to be the first i think...


----------



## gigglebox

Shae that is the dumbest yhing injabe ever heard, making your dependent elderly people suffer to prove a point! She could have just told you all beforehand you weren't allowed back from some reason, discussed it, then JK WE ARE GOING BACK. What she did is just cruel! 

Anyway glad the new bc was relatively painless. Still ouch on the insert! 

And congratulations on passing clinical!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it sure is! She really loved Halloween decorations at Walmart this year. I'm looking forward to this Christmas more than last year's too :)

Well I hope they get a bfp and announce a pregnancy at Christmas. I hate it when ppl ttc and it isn't happening for them. If nothing else if they do have to seek help I hope it's something simple to "fix". 

Maybe it is too much stress on his heart? Sorry, men are difficult to get to go to the dr about their health. In any case no excuse for him to be such a turd with you. 

Shae I forgot to comment on the "wrap up" of clinicals. That's really sad. I mean either wrap it up before or after their lunch. She sounds like the "nurses eat their young" type to me. Sounds like she needs to do something else.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yay for makena injections being covered and Christmas decor up already! That’s so cute that you’re bringing V to see the light display!

Gigs sorry about your dad’s health declining. I agree with Flueks that men tend not to go to the doctor when they should, I think it’s stubbornness and pride. Hopefully he’ll get the help he needs soon. 

I agree with the comments re: the wrap up. There are LNAs who are supposed to feed the residents, but there aren’t nearly enough of them for everyone to get fed, so the days we were there people ate the best. Seems mean to take away one of the few days they got that. 

Totally forgot SO invited me ages ago to be his plus-one to his cousin’s wedding which is next weekend, he reminded me yesterday and I totally panicked. I don’t have shoes I can wear, I don’t know how his family is going or when or how hotels are working if applicable and he knows nothing as usual. At this point I might have to skip the middle man and just ask his mom about all the details. I told him I need to know everything by tomorrow morning, because there’s a chance I’ll need to get someone to cover my work study shift on Friday. Yikes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish need advice post. Green in particular since you went through this with Kaiser.

Recap facts:
A fails the communication and personal-social categories of the ASQ-3.
A scores moderate risk on the MCHAT.
At his 15 month check, I sent the screeners to the local Kaiser specialist.

New facts:
After two weeks, I hear nothing. Email pedi who says they can take up to four weeks.
After four weeks, email her again and Pedi confirmed they received the screener on 11/1 and that I should hear soon.

I know with the holiday, I can expect there to be a delay. But in my head it takes less than 5 minutes to score these screeners. And given that they had them 15 business days (3 business weeks and that is accounting for Thanksgiving off for two days), I feel like they are dropping the ball. They moved so slowly with his helmet that I knew from 2 months he needed it, got the official recommendation at 6 months, and then he wasn’t in one until almost 10! So his head is still a bit flat. And with early intervention being so crucial and my wanting to know so I can educate myself, like get on it.

My parents think I need to chill the eff out and just wait.

Should I just chill out or should I continue to be that parent up in people’s faces every week?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs, while I have no experience with Kaiser, I totally understand that you’d want a speedy response. I think it’s reasonable to expect for them to get back to you quickly, especially when it’s in regards to a toddler who’s in a period of critical development. Personally, I’d probably be the person who bugs them about it every week. I agree with you that the earlier that early intervention begins, the better. And considering it took them so long with the helmet, I’d especially be up their asses about this.


----------



## claireybell

My bloomin Bnb wont update any new posts for some reason?! Yet i been on this morning & seen a few from Friday & Saturday after my last post ohhhhhhhh!!!! 

Just getting sorted to do school run, im struggling so much atm with generally walking around & hips jamming up in night that i can barely manoeuvre to get out of bed for a pee in the night Lol! I Ouch out loud in pain & SO thinks somethings happening bless him. 

Cant believe 2 wks today il be up the Maternity hospital awaiting to go down for my csection ahhhhhhh!!!! We’re doing the Christmas Tree etc next Saturday all ready & hoping to gets the kids crimbo bits in the wk one evening so fx all goes to plan


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i'm done shopping but am getting a little overwhelmed by wrapping everything now! Our family is just growing so much, now that the in laws live so close. Plus babies and my folks and my bro and his wife...was much simpler before :haha: anyway GOOD CALL on getting it all done before baby. So sorry about all the pain you're in! I feel pretty crappy these days, can only imagine how i'll be at your state :/ not long now though, hang in there! Maybe a heating pad could help?

Dobby maybe in the interim you could do your own research on how to help with your specific concerns. For example with Des we were worried about him repeating things, so we researched tricks on how to teach him to communicate his own thoughts which suggested we have conversations with each outer in front of him as a demonstration. Also play with toys and describe what they're doing, etc. things were easier when we got help and direction but i felt better getting a head start.

Is there someone higher up you can complain to about the slow service? That is a bit ridiculous to me, things loke the head band are time sensitive.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae hope you get all the wedding plans figured out asap. 

Dobby, you've waited 4 weeks which I think is plenty. I say harass them daily until it gets done. I do not think you are being unreasonable at all. You have very real concerns and early intervention whether autism or not is important imo.

CB happy 37 weeks and 2 weeks to he's here!!! 

I just check regularly and click on watched threads. I hope they fix it soon though.

Ugh, I never made it that far but I can only imagine how uncomfortable you are feeling. I'm already feeling stiff and sore around pelvis and thighs when I get up in the morning.

Hope you get everything done this week! So you can rest up as much as possible next week.

Gigs is your heel still hurting? Mine started hurting yesterday. It was awful!! So far so good today though.


AFM kinda being non productive at work. Looked at cyber monday deals on amazon. I believe I'm finished Christmas shopping except for 2 cases of beer for BIL and DHs cousin's fiance. I need to find out their favorite first. I've got everything packed that I've received so that's a plus. My Christmas cards are pretty much ready to send. Feeling rather productive.

V seems tobe excited about her room. She knows when you say her room where to go. It's right next to nursery so I think it's a good sign she's accepting moving to a new room.

She had a rough day yesterday. She pulled the tablecloth and for my glass drinking glass down. It spilled allover the floor but no broken glass. Kept getting into trash and pulled a Styrofoam meat tray off the counter. It only had some crumbles of raw beef but still. This was all in a matter if maybe 5 minutes. I ended up putting her in pack n play as time out. I needed to cool down as I was getting super angry. She got fussy a little later too. You can see a perfect outline of the last of her 1st molars so I think it's just giving her grief.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh also. We were discussing middle names last night. I'm pretty sold on Rose. The name flows nicely. He likes it too, but mentioned Juliette. It's a lovely name, but I'd prefer it as a first name and I don't think it flows nice like Serena Rose or Victoria Jade.


----------



## gigglebox

Dang Fluek your Christmas game is strong! We need to do the family picture thing but not sure when...no time this weekend I don't think and it's dark by the time hubby gets home from work :/ 

Love Serena Rose!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I agree that Rose flows better with Serena. Was it Campn who named her daughter Juliette? Idk, the name reminded me of that. 

Bought some black dress shoes for the wedding. My dress is navy blue but I couldn’t find any navy blue shoes at Payless (they had a big sale). They had navy blue shoes at Macy’s but they were $50. Pass. At Payless they had a pair of royal blue 5 inch heels but the toes were suuuper pointed and I hate pointed toed shoes, also I was concerned at standing in them for hours. So I got the black heels, they’re 3 inches which I think is a good compromise height. They’re open toe, so I’ll need to paint my toenails lol. Also they have memory foam soles so that’s a plus.


----------



## claireybell

Shae, Yes was Campn who named her baby girl Juliette :) 

Flueks i LOVE Serena Rose, flows lovely & goes really nicely with Victoria’s name <3 

Your so organised with the crimbo thing, check you out Lol! 

Just all seems to be hectic these days with growing families, getting things done, totally agree Gigs! At least your Xmas Tree is up though ;) it looks lovely btw! ive tried the heat pads but the pain its mainly jammed or frozen something or a trapped nerve pfft so doesn’t help that much really... still not long! Seem to be having insomnia tonight & waking every 2 hrs. Oh yes was going to ask also about your Foot - any relief? 

I purchased Rileys Nintendo Switch yesterday so his main gift is done along with a new Mario Kart game, bloody pricey those are! Nuala be easy to buy for really shes so girly & into tea-sets & dolls atm its really cute <3 

Whos getting married Shae? Your purchases sound fab!! How was your anniversary that SO had organised something? U probs had mentioned but i probs overloooked it sorry hun.. 

Its 02:48! Time to pee again Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Haven’t caught up but they must have heard my b*tching wavelength because they called today.

Refered to a class that will “teach parents to be at home speech pathologists by a speech pathologist”, referred to regional evaluation, and referred to a developmental pediatrician. But I guess those are rare so the first opening is screening in late Jan and follow up in Feb. I guess upside is that if he does have ASD then they wouldn’t officially do that diagnosis anyway until 18 months, even if they were sure now.

Honestly, I already researched it and do a lot of language building with him. Being a teacher, I started all of that when I was pregnant. We have a general guideline in school that if you do an intervention for 6-8 weeks with no change, you need a new strategy or there’s likely an underlying issue. So to work on language as much as we do and see minimal growth is concerning. I’m also starting to pick up on some focus issues/ “daydreaming”. And doing the questionnaire and finding there are more issues I didn’t realize were issues is like greeeeeeat.


----------



## shaescott

CB I’m sorry about the pain and insomnia :hugs:

SO’s cousin is getting married. I met them both at his grandfather’s funeral (unfortunate timing). They showed us the engagement ring, it was super gorgeous and sparkly. SO finally updated me that we’ll be leaving Saturday morning so I don’t have to worry about getting work off, and the wedding is in Long Island (NY). I’m going to be so freezing, as it’s December 1st in New York. I’m gonna look super dumb wearing my peacoat over my evening gown, and my toes are going to freeze off. Oh well. 
I wonder if I should do my makeup for the wedding. I almost never wear makeup but I have a bunch of it for when I look especially dead or I’m feeling fancy. Hm. Maybe I’ll assess my skin situation day of to decide whether to use foundation, and otherwise put on mascara and some lip gloss. I’m not good at putting on eyeliner, I always seem to make it too thick and when I open my eye it looks like the eyeliner is covering the entire eyelid. Wings also look terrible on me, though that takes away an extra difficulty. Though I did successfully put on eyeliner like 2 months ago. Maybe if I practice this week I’ll do it, but otherwise I’ll veer on the side of caution. I also need to re-dye my hair but the red tends to clash with navy blue (the color of my only evening gown) when it’s in its bright stages, so I’m going to have to wait until after the wedding and just ignore the fact that my roots have become quite visible and look gray in contrast to the dyed hair which has faded to more of a strawberry blonde. 

I probably forgot to talk about the anniversary. In usual SO fashion, he waited until the last minute (literally same day) and all the hotel rates were up way too high, terribly rated, or booked. So I ended up picking a fancy expensive restaurant to go to (it turned out to be not at all worth the money, it wasn’t bad just not good enough to pay what we did). We then went to a sex shop cuz we’re young and wild lol, just to pick out a toy. And then we just slept at my house. Next year I’m booking the hotel in advance and we’ll just go to Outback or Longhorn or something.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae agreed I got excited (again! Lol) I really need to sleep more and read more than one page haha

Kudos to all you Christmas ladies! I’m likely going to do a for you-for me gift and get my brothers “Let’s Go Eevee”. Was hoping to see it on sale for Cyber a Monday. My other brother just likes money, which I have none. And my parents are too difficult to please lol. I’m building A’s list which is clothes or certain toys I can’t afford. I’d like him to have a playhouse or a water table. Meh

Cb and Gigs I can’t believe we’ll have babies soon!

I feel really cheated lately. I know if’s My own fault. But I wish I had partners that were truly supportive of my pregnancy and our child. And I feel cheated that I had an anterior placenta so barely any movement. Just feeling down lately. Overwhelmed by work and court and this health stuff.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad they finally got back to you. Teaching interventions sound so much like nursing interventions. We come up with a goal with a timeframe, interventions to reach the goal, and evaluate at the end of the time frame. If the goal isn’t achieved, we reassess and come up with new interventions. Anyway. Perhaps the speech pathologist will have some useful info you haven’t thought of? It would suck if you’ve already been doing everything they suggest and you get nothing out of the teaching they give you. On the other hand, that would mean you’ve been doing everything possible and it could show the providers how they haven’t been working so you could skip to next level interventions. It’s a double edged sword I guess.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also lol Shae I remember the let’s go to the “toy” store for our anniversary days. If you are ever in LA, The Pleasure Chest is clean, hip, and classy. Last time I was there, they did a promo in store that if you could name 3 LGBTQ celebs you get 10% off. I love them. The Seattle location leaves a lot to be desired though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well the Help Me Communicate class is a time filler because getting the developmental pedi takes so long. The other thing is differentiation: what works on gen pop toddlers may not work for ASD toddlers. I just want something tailored more to just A.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs well there’s always a chance I’ll have to move to Cali for SO’s future job since he’s studying video game design, so I’ll keep that recommendation in mind :haha:
Yeah I understand wanting the tailored program ASAP. I would too.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs call the local school and ask about options for a pre-K toddler on speech therapy. Not sure about there but here if you are referred through health care they keep it in health care, but there is also the option for a school speech pathologist to evaluate and see if you qualify for therapy. They do NOT diagnose ASD but can certainly help with speech/occupational therapy/etc. worth a call! It's totally free here even though Des is in private school. He just has an ISP vs ESP.

Sounds like you're getting broody again ;) there is still plenty of time to find that someone and make things good for #2 :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs :rofl: it's just that OCD type A planner personality of mine. If I'm late on gettinv things done it's more because finances weren't the best like last year. We are going to JC Penney for our pics. It's just too cold for outside photos and they did a good job last year.

Shae yes campn named her daughter Juliette. It truly is a lovely name just don't like it with Serena.

Could you wear some black or navy tights to help keep your feet warmer. Is it indoor or outdoor. Way too cold for outdoor NY wedding imo. If it's indoors maybe wear boots to the event then change into your dress shoes??

I rarely wear make up as well. DH actually prefers me without it. On our wedding I did wear mascara, eye shadow, and chap stick to give my lips a glossier look :haha: I plan on wearing a little for our pics too. 


CB gaming systems are expensive. We've not bought the switch yet. I'm sure he will love it and yay for Nuala having easy gift

Less than 2 weeks of the pain. Have you thought of getting a massage or seeing a chiropractor??

Dobby glad they called but that sucks in a way his appt is far off. However may be for the best if they cannot diagnose ASD until 18 months anyways . That may be the reasoning for scheduling it later as well.

Sorry you didn't get to experience a supportive partner with A. I know you aren't looking, but you never know who might come into your life and you may have another child.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh cb my foot is feeling better as long as i wear shoes with insoles. Very frustrating as i love to walk around barefoot but oh well.

Shae i love weddings and excuses to shop! You've actually reminded me i need to book a hotel for a wedding end of December. Bit worried i'll be miserable in a hotel bed but oh well.

So had my appointment...

In a nut shell they think I may have an underlying issue with my platelets but nothing serious, just something meaning I have low platelets (but not excessively low) that is aggravated/amplified in pregnancy. I am going to be monitored with my blood count and possibly will need to see a hematologist a couple months postpartum just to see if I have an ongoing issue that needs attention or at least needs to be monitored over time. dr says I have to keep my levels above 100 to be allowed a spinal (ie stay awake for delivery). Last bloods I was at 113 :( I am trying diet and supplements to boost it but we'll see. I get another draw this week. If numbers are stable then I'll get another draw at 36 weeks and then 38 weeks which will be the big decider. If my numbers drop at or below 100 they are going to start me on a steroid regimen to try and boost numbers.

I am scared, but also relieved that it seems to be nothing super serious, at least it has been caught and I can be monitored. This gives me & them time to try and correct it before surgery. Worst case scenario would have been to not catch it and i bleed out! Or get a spinal and become paralyzed! Anyway...9weeks until delivery. In the meantime I can mentally prepare for a anesthetized delivery.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I agree, it doesn’t flow with Serena, though it’s a lovely name. 
I’m assuming the wedding is indoors because of the time of year. I could wear black leggings to keep my legs warm, but since the shoes are open toed, tights/stockings/pantyhose would look odd. It’s fine though, as long as it’s indoors my feet won’t be outside for long periods of time. 
SO prefers me without makeup as well. On one hand, I like that I never feel that I have to doll myself up for him. There’s plenty of (awful, really) memes about seeing girlfriends after they shower or swim and they turn ugly when the makeup washes off. I’d hate to be with a guy like that, who thought I was ugly without makeup. So it’s nice that he finds me beautiful in my natural state. On the other hand, it means I avoid wearing makeup in front of him cuz he thinks I look weird in it. But to be fair, he said that back when I was putting on makeup in high school and had zero clue what I was doing. To be fair, I still have no clue, but I no longer wear thick gold eyeliner :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m glad you’ve got a plan set now after the appointment! Since they’re above 100 now, I think chances are good they’ll be above 100 for delivery. I really hope you get to have your VBAC. You’ve got this!


----------



## gigglebox

OH ALSO relieved that if I have an ongoing thing it is diagnosed now and not earlier! Had this been diagnosed before I wouldn't be covered for anything related to it with my new insurance :thumbup: so yay no preexisting condition! :haha:

Fluek we did the Penny portraits once...meh. I picked the best one and ended up editing it in photoshop anyway. This year I may attempt taking them myself with a camera timer. Sounds daunting but it HAS to be better than the one our neighbor took for us last year...yikes.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I'm pretty sure I'm c section bound, which is fine by me...I just want to ne conscious for it at this point!


----------



## gigglebox

Also hate to be the one to ask for good juju and prayers but they would be appreciated !


----------



## shaescott

Gigs ah my bad. Sending prayers that you get to be conscious for the delivery :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs praying your numbers stay above 100. It would be so hard to be unconscious with delivery of baby. I mean you should be the first person to see your baby not counting the ob delivering your baby.

Also yay for it not being identified as a pre existing condition. Sad that even has to be a thing.

I'm now very curious about the pics your neighbor took. :haha: I understand if you had lack luster photos from jcp as it's not cheap. I think they actually did a great job with ours, but it can really be dependent on photographer, etc. Actually one of my faves is them trying to get photos of just V and she'd had enough so they got her lip pout before her crying. 

Shae really there is a small window for outdoor weddings imo and it's risky because of mother nature being unpredictable. Our was early October. All week it had been in the 70s, but it rained day before and it was low 50s. It was a little chilly with the wind but not unbearable.

It is nice not to worry about them seeing you without make up. No problem with people who use or wear regularly. I'm just lazy :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Re: photos, my mom always brought my little sister and I to Sears for our Christmas pictures every year, they had a photo studio attached. They did a good job at our local one. I think they closed down the photo studio part a few years ago. 

Flueks yeah my November wedding will definitely be inside. I’m way too scared of it raining to have an outdoor wedding, plus it’s far too cold in November unless we had it somewhere very warm. 
I’m totally jealous of anyone who has the drive/motivation and talent to have perfect makeup every day. I see so many girls with perfect eyeliner every day and I wish I had that ability. To be fair, I’m also far too lazy to do that every day. I get up 10 minutes before I have to leave. 

I need to shower today (ahem, 2 days ago) so I might try to put on some makeup after the shower and see how it goes. I need a new makeup bag, mine is all glittery on the inside, so when I reach in, my hands get covered in glitter. Something must’ve spilled in there ages ago. Idk. 

I’m thinking about what to do for nails. We’re not supposed to wear nail polish on our fingernails for nursing and I still have skills lab this week and next week. But I can still wear toenail polish, of course. So I’m thinking whether I should try to paint them myself or get a pedicure (moneyyy ugggh). I’m terrible at painting nails, so the pedicure would be worth the money, but I’m so low on money that it’s still a lot to spend.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae we went to olan mills back in the day. They did good portraits I believe.

What about a french manicure/tips? I've always liked that look. Again it'd be money though. 


Ugh, feeling a little anxious. Had AF like cramps after doing quite a bit tonight. Seems to have stopped so that's good. Think I'll try to sneak a quick nap in


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, , I too have been getting quite a few cramps, but I also have been quite bad about drinking any kind of significant amount of fluids.... Pretty sure that's connected, as soon as I drink something they go away.

Shae, I also don't do makeup, DH prefers me without. No tips or advice from me haha

We have a wedding to attend Dec 22. I have ordered a purple long sleeve shirt from thyme maternity, will pair it with black leggings and heels/boots. See if I can find the link. I have the ok from the bride to wear whatever I am comfortable in ;)
We were asked if L would walk down the rings, tuxedo rental for the 2 year old! I think.....haha although again he is allowed to wear what he's comfy in ;)
Long Sleeve Nursing Tunic with Zippers | Thyme Maternity
Works now and for nursing, got it 50% off during cyber Monday!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I hope the cramps go away! I was thinking about getting a French manicure earlier, but the handbook says no polish and I’m not sure how strict they are on that/if French manicures are exceptions. Maybe since after tomorrow the only skills lab is the practicum, I could get the French manicure Thursday... but of course, money. The pedicure is more important, I really need my toes painted because of my shoes being open toed. My fingernails are in pretty good shape so a French manicure would be me treating myself lol. 

PL I looked at the top, very cute! So sweet that L will be the ring bearer! I hope tuxedos for 2 year olds aren’t as expensive as ones for adults. They’re crazy expensive for adults. Luckily SO just needed a new suit coat and found one on a great sale on Black Friday, so he didn’t have to go buy a full on tux. They’re nuts, even to rent.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs damn wtf?! That’s terrifying! But i’m so happy they are on top of it. Hopefully all your efforts work and you can get above 100! Also score on the timing and insurance working for you. Sending all the juju!

Re portraits: we used to do them at Sears!!! We have a few photo places around and lots of discounts here and there, but I gained 7 lbs and no money for matchy outfits. Hope people will share theirs!

Shae I hear you. That s* pisses me off and a big reason why I wear light makeup on date one and special occasions, but no other times. This is my face. Love it or leave lol. That does stink though if you doll up and feel fetching but it’s not “the look” SO likes. And I hear you i’d Rather sleep. I get up 30m before out the door but in that time I shower and dress. I dress and feed A, let the dogs out and back in, and put together my lunch and his daycare daily paper/water bottle.

As a millennial I vote TREAR YO SELF to the pedi lol

Cali is great for outdoor weddings lol and when it rains nobody is getting married anyway haha

Fluek likely just your body saying cut it out and rest. Hugs. Hopefully nothing to worry about

PL oooo that sounds adorable! Kudos on the score! I seriously suck at Cyber Monday 

Afm rundown af. My moderate/severe resource friend went from saying A is fine to asking me about his concerns and was like oh yeah no that definitely sounds like autism. Also invested in those touch and feel cards and will try back up with the signing. It just sucks because I talk all day at work. I’m so tired of talking. I just want a break. Mentally exhausting too because i’m introverted. Oh well


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I really hope you can get answers for A soon. Diagnosis or not, just keep up with what you feel is best for both of you! 

Gigs, I ment to comment, but baby brain. Fx for your numbers so stay above 100, can't imagine being knocked out for the birth!

Shae, last time I checked, to buy a toddler suit at Moore's is $80. But since L will probably only wear it once, we'll rent one. Maybe that way he can be matched with his daddy?! Haha, wishful thinking.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just feel like a crap mom. I am so exhausted. I’m not sleeping well on top of him not sleeping well. I cannot remember the last time I cooked. His last two dinners were kidfresg frozen pasta with a side of berries and Noosa yogurt. I barely talk to him after work. With DST and no energy, we don’t walk the dogs anymore because it’s cold and dark. I often also forget to read because I only have one lamp upstairs.

I know it’s stuff I need to just will myself to do but ffs I cannot shake the tired. Everything aches. My chest and eyes are heavy. I’m messing up at work.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs all those things go hand in hand. You don't sleep well because he doesnt sleep well. He doesnt sleep well because you don't sleep well. Can you drop him off somewhere for a sleepover? 
Your kid eats, period. A probably gets a lot of interaction during daycare, don't beat Yourself up over it. They talk to him, has DC said anything if he talks less then kids his age? Anyway, you still make the best of the time you have with him. 

Honestly, we spent a night in a hotel room with L and it was horrible. Didn't help that they didnt have a Cott for babies so L and I shared a bed. He wanted to sleep on my head, or slide off between bed and nightstand if i wasn't in the way. I slept 3 hours max that night. At least with L in his own room at home, he can self sooth.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks hugs. He’s good. I don’t wake him, but he wakes me. He won’t sleep alone. It terrifies him. Started after he saw his dad unsupervised that one time. But I have a big bed. I pushed it to a corner, pushed the crib up against the foot, and bought a toddler rail for the one open side. So plenty of room and no fear of either of us falling lol

My mom offers to take him for a night but by the time bed time rolls around, she’s just as exhausted as I am so I just keep him. And since DST he goes to sleep later and wakes up earlier.

DC gave me their progress that said the same thing. He doesn’t follow directions, doesn’t share, doesn’t play with others. They know I keep close tabs on his development and legally they can’t actually say anything. Just like I can’t tell a parent I think their kid has ADHD. And they would just refer me to people i’ve already talked to “Help Me Grow” org.

He babbles and at length sometimes. So they say he’ll shock me one day. But honestly his babbles now sound like they did 6 months ago. I think I heard an s sound today on top of ba and da and di. But that’s it. And not for my lack of phonics lessons lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, from what early childhood education have told me here: kids that age don't play "with" other kids, it's more of an along side each other. So still a mostly ignoring each other but sitting besides each ither interacting with toys. 
I am somewhat under the impression that sharing isn't a skill they are born with necessarily. They watch their surroundings, parents, older siblings, grandparents, etc and will follow those cues. Monkey see, monkey do. We share food from our plate to Ls plate, or when yummy snacks come out, DH and I will share in front of L. Then L follows suit and feeds us. It's taken him as far as " here are 2 cookies, one is for you and one is for grandpa. Bring it to grandpa". He has no problems sharing his snacks, offering bites to anyone willing or not willing to take a bite or rest of whatever he has. The method is easily transferable to toys.
I could be wrong, so go ahead and ignore me, because what do I know ;) I am not offended because I just gave unsolicited ideas....


----------



## shaescott

Dobs do you know what happened when A was with your ex that made him scared to sleep alone? Did he fall or something? I’m sorry you’re getting crap sleep. I’m sure you’re under a ton of stress. It seems like you’re doing everything you can to help A with his speech right now, and taking a few days off from talking isn’t the end of the world. You’re exhausted, cut yourself a little slack :hugs:
See, I’d love to treat myself, but I have $120 in my checking account. I found a place that has a coupon for a pedicure for $26, or a gel mani + regular pedi for $50 (it would be +$5 for French). But then I still have to tip, and I have to finish the semester on the money I have right now, so... at this point I’m considering going to the dollar store for navy blue nail polish and attempting to do my own toenails. I wouldn’t try to give myself a French manicure, I know it would end in tears and lots of nail polish remover. On the other hand, my feet could use the TLC... but agh money. I have subscriptions that renew second week of December as well, I have to keep enough for those. 

PL I guess $80 isn’t that bad for a full toddler tux. I still think the amount of fabric isn’t worth that much, but I think the same about adult tuxes and pretty much all clothing ever. I agree that renting sounds smart since he’s probably growing like a weed at that age.


----------



## DobbyForever

He sits by himself away from the group of kids who are playing alongside each other. He only sits with the group when he is made to ie snack all the kids gather in one space to sit and eat snack.

The sharing didn’t bother me because I agree it is learned. And being an only child wtf does he know about sharing toys. Everything is his lol. He likes to feed people but gets angry when you don’t accept his food/if you stop.

Also lmfao that last bit made me chuckle. I found the health and relationship forum so my new thing is giving out advice :rofl:

Shae idk the specifics. I know a second person that A does not know was there. I know he was not fed for six hours. I know he was not changed for six hours. I know he was trapped in s hot car for almost two hours while ex tried to piss me off by not returning him to me. And I know that the two visitations after he suddenly refused to go with dad and they were cancelled because he was crying so hard for 30 minutes straight.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and yes renting sounds good. Dressy clothes are so pricey for such little material and can only be worn once or twice.

And yeah fair point. I vote do it yourself. Maybe get q-tips you can dip in remover to do clean up as you go. I find doing that rather than using nails works better when painting yourself. I go with my mom and it’s like $70 each big we do gel mani and get specials on our feet (callous, scented sea salt scrubs, hot stone massage). Definitely the first luxury to go lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs did the unsupervised visitations get revoked after that? Even what you know is so awful :(

Yeah I think I’ll try doing it myself and if it goes horribly wrong I’ll just get the pedicure, hopefully it goes well though.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that is horrible that his dad would treat him like that! 
As for sitting alone, are the other kids simply to loud for him? A probably knows a fairly quiet home/environment at home. 

As for the getting angry easily, kids do have to learn ways to express themselves. Before it was tears or smiles and all of a sudden we expect them to say yes or no with a smile. That's a whole new concept. 
We very early on started pointing out body parts and when he starts refusing food we say "belly full?" and hell repeat, food goes away. or when putting on his PJs "bye bye belly" and he gets that concept. 
A lot of my training comes from dog training, and honestly a lot of those concepts are transferable. If the lesson just isnt understood, break it down into easier bits, teach one piece at a time until such a time that you can add the pieces of the whole concept together again. As a teacher you know what I mean. 
A brilliant dog trainer is Monique anstee, shebwrote a book called "as a dog thinketh" and just about every time she says dog, you might as well read child. Her background is child psychology before she started dog training. I know her personally and is absolutely brilliant. ;)

Shae: what about those stick on nails or stickers or whatever they are called?

We just did our Costco and superstore run. Afterwards L was hungry and tired, so I gave him a few crackers. We'll he fell asleep with a cracker still half way sticking out of his mouth....


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I appreciate you trying to ease my mind, but this is not normal. You have to see it really. I’ve spent a good deal of time around young children and my friend is literally a resource specialist who works a lot with kids with have ASD. Plus, he dad has something and there is definitely that genetic component and my brother has been considered to be Aspie/social issues. I’m really not bothered by it. I have had plenty of successful ASD students over the years.

He had one unsupervised visit because my lawyer f*ed up. My new lawyer immediately got them revoked.


----------



## DobbyForever

But yeah I used to train shelter dogs to help them be more adoptable, and I feel the same way about training dogs is similar conditioning to raising/teaching kids. People don’t like it when you say that though haha. Got a lot of weird looks when I ended my advice with it’s totally just like training a dog :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific my water intake over the weekend was a bit poor, but good starting Monday. I think I just worked a little too much for my body.

Your dress is very cute and L will look so cute in a tux :) you'll have to share pics.

Lol on L falling asleep with a cracker hanging out his mouth. Poor thing was exhausted

Shae I would think they'd let it slide especially since you'd just have a practicum. Also, could maybe just do toenails yourself and a pale pink for fingernails ;) I really think no polish is a bit extreme anyways. We are allowed "tame" nail polish colors, but no acrylics, etc due to infection control/prevention. 

Dobby thanks, I think that's all it was too.

I'm sorry it's looking like ASD. I hear you on the talking thing. I'm an introvert and by the time I get home I really just like some space. I have to really try to "make conversation" with vin the way home. I always enjoyed that time to just listen to the radio.

Also he's fed. To anyone who thinks your a bad mom because you don't make all his food or do this or that, screw them. He's fed, loved, and happy that's what is important.

That's so horrifying what he put A through. That just absolutely disgusts me. I have no remorse for someone so negligent and selfish!!!! Shame on your old lawyer for messing up and letting him have another unsupervised visit.


AFM was a bit of a busy day but I also was just really slow from being exhausted. I had 5 hours of broken sleep. I am a bit thankful V didn't nap for sitter so she passed out on way from the grocery store. I've got a few things to do then I'm going to bed. Also, no cramping today! 

Hope everyone is well and has a good night :)


----------



## shaescott

PL hm I’ve never used stick on nails before. If I can find some cheap and make them look decent, I’ll go for it. I just had paint night at my college. Now I have to go to CVS. Paint night went late and I’m now realizing that the dollar store closes at 10 pm, and it’s now 10 pm. Oops. I could try Walmart maybe... CVS is expensive, I’m just going there to pick up a prescription. 

Dobs yikes about the old lawyer, glad the new one got them revoked. Honestly, I don’t think the ex should get to see him at all, A clearly is scared of him and has no interest in seeing him. 

Flueks sorry you’re so tired! Yeah acrylics are the huge no-no because of them harboring bacteria. I won’t try to paint my fingernails my self, been there, done that, immediately ruined them even though they’d been drying for 30 minutes, had to take them off. That was back when SO made the fancy dinner for me.


----------



## shaescott

Was too lazy to also go to Walmart, so just went to CVS (which much closer to my dorm than Walmart). Picked up a pack of stick on French nails, dark blue nail polish, nail polish remover, tinted lip balm cuz my lips are too dry for anything else, and 4 Arizona iced teas which were on sale 2/$1 (props to the cashier for letting me know, cuz I originally had 3).


----------



## gigglebox

They make stick on french tips?! I need to look into this. I actually do my own. It involves acetone (the strong stuff, not nail polish remover), a small paint brush, white polish and clear polish. But is kind of take some skill and no doibt is easier because of my painting background.

Speaking of which what did you paint Shae?

Pl 100% agreed on training dogs vs kids. I realized this very quickly with ds1. In fact i used to say that having a young kid felt like having an extravagant pet.

Dobs if it is ASD sounds like his chances are pretty high for being high functioning. Glad you're on top of things. His dad sounds like a true dirt bag.

Afm...
Blood levels went up! Bad news is they were at 113; for whatever reason i thought they were 126 at last check :/ but they went up to 120 :thumbup: so even though the dr said there's nothing i can do, i have been trying to eat more meat & greens and taking supplements and will continue to do that. Next draw is in 4-5 weeks so fx levels stay up or increase!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, my platelet levels always drop massively in pg aswell, i think its a general common pg thing.. i know they always advise the worse case scenario's aswell, was it your platelet levels or Iron levels that went up? Im awaiting my Iron bloods to come back as mine were border line, i know il end up with tabs to boast them esp with a csection being planned but i just hope i dont get constipated, pooping at the moment is such a painful thing with all the baby butt pressure Lol! When do you get your planned csection date have they said? 

Flueks, hope your crampyness eased off hun, you had probs over done it that day, i dont rest enough & i been crampy lots lately, im on early labour alert lol! 

Dobby, i cant believe you ex-SO did that with A, poor lil dude.. with regards to the ASD, he's so young atm aswell & if it did get diagnosed there are so many ends to the spectrum, please dont stress :hugs: I totally hear u on the non-sleeping thing though, he wakes as you stir & vice-versa, i had this with Riley, he actually slept better in his own room but i know the CIO thing was said to avoid, A will get better with age most definately but i feel for you right now, if your mum offers to have him overnight, even though she may be tired, maybe let her one eve over w wknd & catch up on some zzzZ's? Does you Mum work at wknds? 

Awww Shae your outfit sounds lovely, def do a lil make-up it'll make you feel all glammed up hehe not that you need it of course as your lovely without it :) Im not sure i could do open toe sandals in this cold weather though, any-chance of finding some enclosed sandals or slinky calf length boots to go with the dress? Yes - stick on french tips for the nails, easy, last the night & look glam if u fancied them.. 

Im worried im gonna go into labour before my csection date lol, my bowel habits have been diff these past 5 days, gross i know.. but i was going regaular like every 3 days for the last 2/3 months or so but these past days i been going EVERY day like clockwork! i wonder if my bodies gearing up for it?? eek!! i been achey aswell, lordy!! il end up with an emergency section lol


----------



## claireybell

Happy 31 wks Gigs - Nutella yummers!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m glad your blood levels are up! The stick ons are full nails, not just tips, but they have the French tips painted on. They actually had ones for toes but I figured it’d feel super weird (I already expect the fingernail ones to feel weird, but I think toes would feel weirder). I’ll post a pic of my painting. 

CB yikes, I hope baby stays in there for the scheduled c-section. I think I’ll wear mascara and tinted lip balm, that’s about it. I tried the eyeliner, it wasn’t great. I’ll bring the foundation (I’m going home first) in case my skin is having a bad day. I’m sticking with the open toed shoes, I shouldn’t be outside too long.


----------



## shaescott




----------



## claireybell

ah i bet you'll look lovely Shae :)


----------



## gigglebox

Nice painting! Did you enjoy it?

Cb eeee that is exciting! From what i was told, if you start having contractions just get into l&d and it shouldn't be an issue for a c section. When you get further along in labor that's when it gets tricky, and closer to delivering is when it becomes an emergency situation.

They haven't said anything about my iron :shrug: but i feel like it must be lower (but maybe still normal range). I'm having that run down feeling again. Idk. Anywho they think they may be low outside of pregnancy but the only labs they have are from when I was pregnant and when I had mono...so we'll see. Hopefully it's not an issue and if it is, only a minor one.

Remind me when your c section is scheduled? Mine is 1/29 but that is subject to change based on my platelets as well as my scar tissue. If either is bad they'll want me in earlier to make sure I don't go into labor -- they want to control as many factors as they can I suppose.


----------



## shaescott

CB thanks :) I think I’m going to put on the nails and do the toes tonight. The tinted lip balm is a bit redder than I planned so I may go buy a pink one to use instead. 
Did you say if this is your last child? I thought someone was getting fixed during their c-section but I can’t remember who. 

Gigs thank you! I did enjoy it. I don’t really like how the water came out, but tbh it came out better than most people’s at the class lol. I’ve figured out how I could fix it but I don’t want to go buy paint so I’ll just leave it. I quite like the top half of the painting. 
Hopefully baby gets to stay in until the planned c-section date so he can bake fully!


----------



## DobbyForever

Dilemma: an old friend reached out to me. We haven’t spoken in five years because I was dating an abusive guy and he liked me, so since we couldn’t separate our emotions from our friendship he moved and we just ended our friendship.

Now, he wants to be there as a friend but I can tell that he is open to starting a relationship still. So thers’s no way to develop a platonic relationship. We’d end up right where we left: fighting.

He can give me a lot of what I want. He’s a friend that wouldn’t ever abuse Aiden or me. He would treat Aiden like his own son. He is open to having one more child, and he would even agree to do gender selection if I still feel set on having a girl. He does have a girl, though she is in fifth grade now so I missed the fun dressing up baby stage. She’s sweet. I spent a lot of time with her when she was five. He comes to Cali about 8 times a year, which is good for me because I can’t commit to a full time thing right now. But he would move back (her mom and stepdad live in SJ anyway) if we got serious. My drama with ex doesn’t phase him. His family is estranged, so I can continue to be with my family a lot. I would want to do some coparent holidays though because her mom gets her all holidays, but again SJ is so close to my parents and my house that we could still see her holidays and still do my stuff.

But I hesitate because I was like really committed to my one and done single forever decision. He has a degree and a job but not a career. He takes care of his daughter, they do fun things and have vacations. By no means a deadbeat. But like that’s not the model I want for A. My family came here to get higher education, we don’t settle for an AA or BA. We want careers not jobs. He also doesn’t have a filter around his daughter, and I believe in having some filters with kids. So ultimately I worry about clashing over parental styles.

And lastly, I worry we don’t like each other. We make each laugh and we’re so comfortable. We were on the phone for three hours like time never passed. But I have always wondered if he just likes me as a mom for his daughter and vice versa.

And I know we could just do things and see where it goes, but there are kids involved. That I hate to hurt his daughter again. Like she literally blocked me out of her memories because “people just leave”. 

So he wants to go do the holiday thing at Great America, but I don’t know if this can of worms should be opened. And based on our conversation, our old habits have not died. So hanging out is like saying let’s try. And he and I both commit in casual dating.

GYi hoduexhicyi. Thoughts?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I used to be pretty good at nail painting. Nothing fancy with designs mind you. I got out of practice plus I have a bad habit of chipping away my polish. I'm a notorious scab picker too..... yeah notone of my finer qualities especially as I know that's not good. Share pics when you can :)

Also I think you did a great job on your painting :)

Gigs I'm so happy your levels have improved!!! It's reassuring that a conscious delivery is possible :)

CB it has thankfully. I hope your Thomas waits until your date. I will say the night before I went into labor I had awful wake you in the middle of the night diarrhea multiple times. I thought it was a side effect from a new antibiotic I took before bed that night. :haha: 

In any case here's hoping he stays put until your date, but if not go in as soon as contractions start would be my advice.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby hmmm tough call. If you are only interested in a platonic relationship and you absolutely know it cannot be just that I'd pass. Others may have better advice, but that's what I would do.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- first of all so sorry I wasn't around to advise on the Kaiser freak out. Glad they got back to you. I know your concerns and A sounds so much like how max was. I'm still hopeful he isn't autistic but I understand with ex it's more likely. He sounds high functioning if he is. Seriously so much like max. 
About this new guy. If you don't see it going anywhere let dead dogs lie. If you're just scared and cautious for A which I think might be the case I think you're expectations are a little high. Like he has a good job but not a career? He obviously is doing well enough to be able to provide for his daughter and travel.

Pl- L is going to look so handsome in his tux! And that sweater is super cute! 

Cb- what's your scheduled c-section date? Can't believe it's so close!


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s my issue. I don’t know if I want a romantic relationship. If I don’t, we can’t be friends. I just wonder if i’m settling or if i’m being over picky.


----------



## DobbyForever

He has a decent job but he moved to Portland to be able to afford more things. His job plus mine won’t have the lifestyle I want in the bay. But I also can’t have it anyway so why factor that? Hjxutxhxtu


----------



## DobbyForever

He always paid when we went out though even though I made twice as much as he did back then


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf I can't find my last reply...???

Dobs let me ask you: would being with him feel like you're settling? If so I say pass...but because in some ways you are like me I could see myself dipping my toes into that water purely for the excitement of it...when did y'all talk? Maybe don't do anything and sleep on it for a couple days.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- I agree not to factor the lifestyle into it since you can't have it alone anyway. Is it at all possible for when he comes to CA for the first time for just the two of you to have alone time? Or even you guys and A since A won't remember, I would hate to see his daughter get hurt again. It's hard to know unless you guys can get a little time together. 
I'm also a huge believer in not writing someone off because it logically makes no sense. My DH tried to get my attention for a long time and I never wanted anything to do with him. In fact, I didn't even think he was attractive. It all happened by accident really. He met zero of my checklist. Except maybe that he was tall. Lol so I'm a little bit of a sucker for romance. I really hope it all works out for you, even if this isn't the guy I know one is out there for you. 

Anyway, I got back on here to show you our Santa picture from last weekend! 
Boys and I all have colds. But MS is much better.


----------



## gigglebox

I don't see the pic...?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. I've caught up on all the previous posts, but I'm garbage at remembering who said what off the top of my head and giving decent advice. So, I'll wish all of you who are doing well continued health. And those of you who are struggling with whatever, a quick resolution, some much needed peace, and my thoughts.

This first tri limbo is really getting to me. I haven't found the hb on my at home doppler yet and I'm always in fear of a mmc. Haven't really had much MS recently and hardly any symptoms this time around; not even sore boobs. This wait for my next scan is taking forever. Plus XMas stress and vacation prep stress. How do you manage when you're at this point of not knowing how your baby is doing? -.-

Also, I did the SneakPeek gender test and sent it off on Wednesday, so now I just gotta wait for the result (and take it with a grain of salt).


----------



## DobbyForever

Reply later omg gigs I love your new tag line


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I am a sucker and say go ahead meet up with the guy, tell him you are not up for a relationship but a friendship. Leave the kids out of it for now.
As for his career or lack thereof: my parents are so similar to yours, if you didn't attend University: you are dumb and can't have a proper career. Boom comes my DH and he is "just" a mechanic, not a career according to my parents. I married him anyway, because that's what my heart wanted. It's just a job and it provides for us for a number of years before DH chose a new career. 
I also realized that my parents are the stupid ones for that option...


----------



## pacificlove

Btw dobs: I do think you need a good friend. Maybe he can fill in the gap ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- my mom was the same and when DH and I started dating he was unemployed! I was still going to college but my mom was really not a fan. DH starting working full time nights and school full time during the day. Now he has a career that can provide for our family and allows me to stay home...even though he's just a mechanic. He likes to let me know he makes more (when I was working) and I'm the one with a Bachelors Degree lol 

Pretty- how far along we're you when you did the sneak peak test? I feel the exact same way with the 1st tri. I'll feel much better after the next appointment. Even though statistically a heartbeat at 8 weeks is almost as good as being 12 weeks. 

I couldn't get the picture to upload. It kept telling me it was too big so logically I got annoyed and gave up lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Green - I was 9w4d.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- hopefully you'll get the results soon! And one more week until our scans!


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty i think i was 12 weeks when I couldn't find the hb (after previously finding it) and i flipped out, assumed the worst, and cried! I was fairly asymptotic most of first tri as well. I talked myself down (with help from here) and decided if all was ok I was giving the doppler back to SIL because it caused me too much stress. Well lo and behold, all was fine at my 13 weeks scan. I never touched the doppler again! 

Bummer Green; can you crop it and try again? Or i'll just go on fb...

Dobs lol tag line is just the truth! He did warn me... :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Is fill the gap a euphemism? :rofl:

Idk it’s also like i’m The one who got away for him, but it’s not that way for me. I have that guy, and he’s just gotten married to a lovely lady. They have a lot of the same traits but ultimately my “One” is highly educated and has a career. So like to me that’s settling because what if another “One” is out there?

Blah idk we did talk and I was upfront about my financial concerns, and he said he would obviously step up. But his idea of step up is still a career that like people in my town home look down on because we’re a*holes.

We did also both say we want to keep the kids out of it for now and to not rush into sex. Which is easy for me i’m still asexual/not ovulating. Harder for him (pun intended) because he’s working with five years of tension on his end lol


----------



## pacificlove

Green, isn't it funny how being just a mechanic isn't a "career"?? Even though when we were in the Alberta oilfield DH was getting closer to a 6 figure salary then the 50s he would have got here in this area!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I don’t manage I harass my gyn with my fears until they scan or Doppler me haha how long til the results

Green boo about the picture. I crop or do a screenshot but it is annoying for sure

Lol Gigs!

Thanks ladies. I feel like logically I shouldn’t hold that one thing against him. But he also doesn’t drive. And to me it’s like how are you 30 and you don’t drive and still work hourly at min wage with no benefits. Which he did say there was a time he did the career thing but never got to be with his daughter. Though to be fair he did just get a new job that pays twice that with benefits but still like not on the list of approved things. Idk. I know he would step up and it’s not just talk but still I would feel weird saying this is my bf the store manager, even though they make decent pay and have a college degree.

I do want to sleep with him though. And I told him I feel guilty about it, but honestly he is the only person I think that can be everything I need and listen to my every crazy request and trigger to learn to trust men again. He has always wanted more but never once gone for my hand or kiss because he knew I wasn’t consenting. I literally never even saw his bedroom/ laid on his bed in all the years that we were friends.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also yay I got my period!!! Which means I had my first successful ovulation since A! Woot woo
Unfortunately I have conferences after school and no pads and my team is in menopause... and i’m wearing a white dress.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- isn't that life? Waiting and waiting for AF and she shows up when you're unprepared and in a white dress? I think taking it slow is a good idea. At least give it one chance with no kids. 

Dopplers can make you crazy. I found the twins heartbeats pretty early and still bath find this little bean. But I also don't stress about it. 

I'm soooo nauseous today!! 

Also, I have a double stroller but my sis just asked me if I wanted to switch her single for my double. Since my boys will be 2.5 when baby is born and she'll have two under two. It sounds great in theory but I'm scared that I'll no longer be able to strap my kids in. How long can you really use a stroller for? Any ideas? We do have a wagon, but no seat belts in it. 

Also, thanks Dobs for the screenshot idea! Here's the picture.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Also, anyone food with Ramzi theory? I want to do all the old wives tales this time around! 
Transvaginal 8+4


----------



## pacificlove

Green, look at that little gummy bear! ;)
For strollers: idk... At one of the farmers markets I did this year I saw a mom with what must have been at least a 4 year old (a real chunker too if you ask me), always with a baked chocolate goodie and in his stroller. I did see him walk once or twice but the kid was already climbing back into the stroller. He did appear healthy, but that is a much higher dependency on a stroller I'd like to have and the kid looked much too heavy to still being pushed around... 
L is now 2 and we have used a stroller maybe a dozen times when going for a big pack walk with other dogs. Most of the time we make him walk, he's got 2 healthy legs ;) and when he wants "high up" he understands that he is "too heavy" when we don't want to carry him knowing he isn't tired.


----------



## claireybell

Awwww MrsG lovely gummy scan pic <3 The Santa one of the boys is hilarious & so cute, i have a similar one of Riley haha & im
In the pic laughing my butt off haha!! With re to dbl stroller, Nuala is nearly 2yrs 4 months & she has fits of not wanting to walk & screaming on the floor when im doing school run! I personally would keep dbl stroller as you can get Carseat attachments for them esp whil baby Green is very little.. i have seen triple strollers suitable from birth on ebay & Amazon that could be worth a look?! 

Im not sure what the Ramzi theory is... 

Dobs, id be kinda torn over the guy thing lol i be scared I’m just settling but like Pacific has said (think it was Pacific) you could probs do with having a real nice decent guy as a mate & ye never know, it may possibly could end up being more? Just dont force it.. lol typical on the period thing but so glad she finally arrived woop!! 

Pretty, i never got a doppler hb at home until 11/12 wks or poss 13.. Anterior Placenta joys! Although now i have no probs with feeling EVERYTHING lol! 

Gigs my csection date is 10th Dec arghhhhhh!!! 1 wk on Monday omg! ;) not long for you either though eeeee!!!! 

Shae, upload a piccy of you in wedding outfit form tomorrow :thumbup:

Flueks lol but I guess as you were so early with V you wouldn’t of thought it was a labour sign! Im still pooping regularly lol! 

I been having lots more Braxton hicks last couple of days & the last few i had have been abit more uncomfy esp down low.. if i start noticing more pains il be quickly finishing my bag packing & calling the labour ward for advice! I keep thinking nah it wont happen early as Nuala was 12 days late but given i laboured with her i suppose anything poss?!!!


----------



## claireybell

I had to upload this pic, MrsG your Santa pic with the boys made me chuckle & find Rileys pic lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- haha at least you're a good mom and sat there with him! I basically threw max at him and my mom was trying to ease Michael into and I said "just set him down and let him scream" lol mostly because I knew he wouldn't be okay with it and figured better get it done as fast as possible 
I don't think I want a triple stroller since we don't use it often. I really want to baby wear this time so my plan was to baby wear the little one a lot


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty, I was able to find heartbeat earlyish, but couldn't again for several weeks. I have an anterior placenta so that's a reason I couldn't find it. 1st tri limbo sucks but also I think early 2nd tri does too. You don't "feel" pregnant and no movements for a bit. In any case try not to stress about your doppler as it's much less sensitive than medical grade one. They won't even check with doppler until 10 weeks earliest. Looking forward to your scan. When do you get sneak peak results back??


Greenie funny pic of boys and Santa :rofl: I think if not every, almost every kids has crying with Santa pic. V managed not to cry last year because we got beside her. Curious how it goes tomorrow.

Looking forward to your scan next week :)

ETA: not sure on stroller situation. 

Gigs if we do try again and have another girl I'm using the same tag line except X in place of Y.

Dobby just wanted to say that being with someone that makes a lot of money isn't everything if they don't make you happy. DH isn't rich nor poor. He works hard to help provide for our family. He also is very loving and helps out with household cleaning. I'd rather be married to him than a lawyer, doctor, etc. On the flip side of things I couldn't handle being with someone financially irresponsible. I chose the path I did in life because I wanted to always be able to support myself. I've lived in government housing and had lice constantly when living there. I do not want that again and I was in kindergarten then.

Sucks AF showed up with awful timing :(

CB nope. I had no real risk factors so I just explained everything away. I'm a bit more of a nervous Nellie this time. More cautious and willing to reach out to OB. You never know, this boy might be ready to come a bit early ;)

Also hehe on Santa pic. Your gorgeous too, btw.


----------



## Flueky88

So I startes cramping again last night and today. They don't resemble Braxton hicks and today they lasted the longest. I sent a message on patient portal askinh if this was okay as long as I didn't experience other symptoms such as back pain, increase or change in vaginal discharge or spotting. I haven't heard back yet. Cramping seems to be gone for now while I'm lying on left side in bed. I may call tomorrow after our portraits if things continue. I just need reassurance one way or another. 

I really think we are done ttc after S. I just don't know if I want another high risk pregnancy and weekly injections for 20 weeks. S is totally worth it, but not sure I want to do again when I'm 34 to 35. I don't want anything final though as we may change our minds.

Got my hair cut. An angled lob, and had her curl it. I only have loose waves essentially now. Hoping it looks good for tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek piiiics. Good they got back to you so quickly. Sorry about the cramping. Big hugs. I hear what you mean about the pregnancy experience being tough but worth it. Hopefully the cramps subside

Green holy moley that is so cute and iconic. Totally worth saving and pulling out when serious gfs come to visit haha.

Cb aww so fun to go down memory lane!

Yeah not irresponsible. He looks for sales and makes good choices. That’s a big reason why he left the bay, COLA is so much better. They vacation every year, he is the custodial parent but still gives the mom $3k to cover her when she is here for the summer. They went to Hawaii last year and he is planning to take her to France later this year.

I just logistics we can’t afford three kids and a House here. I’d rather be comfy with my one than struggling with three. But his girl would be almost off to college by then and her tuition is paid (inheritance from grandparents).

And I do believe people make it work but I don’t want To

Plus he is triggering me lol he invited us to Paris and i’m Like SLOW YOU ROLL


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah, I'm guessing I should have called instead of using patient portal. I've agreed with DH if no response I'll call on call OB tomorrow.... after portraits. Well unless something drastically changes.

Seems a bit eager asking for you to accompany him to France. For real not many people I'd travel overseas with. Also, I totally get not wanting to struggle financially. 

Here's pic. I quickly took it at work earlier. Going to try to nap beforeDH gets home.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cute!!!!

I honestly do the same thing but like I have a kid now so it’s creepy not cute :rofl:

Enjoy your nap!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Green - Yup, can't wait! I actually tried to reschedule my scan for the 24th, when I'd be 13w4d, but the clinic is closed. So, I guess Dec 7 at 11w1d will have to do. lol

Dobby - Well, as worried as I am, I don't wanna have to take any additional time off of work to go to my MW and get her to check. lol. And yay for AF, even if the circumstances are less than ideal.

Flueky - At least once you're in your 2nd tri, your risk of MC goes down to like 1% or something(?) I can live with that. FX your cramps stay away and nice hair cut. :)

As for the results, it sounds like (under normal circumstances), it takes several business days for them to receive your sample, analyze it and send you the result via email. But we just had a 6 week mail strike in Canada and I've heard there are like 500 vans of parcels waiting to be sorted. So, it could take a while to even leave the country and then it needs to get to California. So, I was hoping to "know" before we head to Florida, but I guess hearing back before XMas is more realisitic.

I THINK they said I had an anterior placenta last time, so I guess that could be the case now too. Plus 35 extra lbs this time around. Gonna try the doppler again with a full bladder tomorrow morning.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty the 7th is right around the corner! I feel like the bad stuff, like mmc, happens more often to those not expecting it or those with repeat losses. I'd bet money all is fine :thumbup: can't wait to see the ultrasound pics!

And Green omg little baby!!! What a perfect shot. Do you feel a little relieved? That first u/s is always so nerve wracking. 

Hmm I'm hVing the same dilemma about going from a single to a double stroller. I just feel like I don't use it as much and i can wear baby and Lev can walk, but there were definitely times with Lev where I needed to put his carseat in the stroller because he was sleeping...and I know I still used the stroller with Des occasionally up until he was 4. It's a good option when they get sick of walking and we used to walk a local trail a lot. Ideally I just want to keep both in my car but I guess that's unreasonabl :haha:

Dobs eek idk...that sounds like a red flag to me although you guys have known each other a long time...i hate that though, i'm the type who pulls away the quicker a "lover" pursues me...same way I am wayyyyyyy less likely to buy from a pushy salesman. You just need to very clearly state your intentions. In a way your period timing was perfect so you can be forced to think about things (like f-king) before you jump into it!


----------



## DobbyForever

I forgot who asked about Ramzi but I have trouble finding the placenta in pics lol.

Pretty yikes about the strike. Shame when people get to that point. :(. Hopefully they were able to get things sorted (pun not intended).

I second Gigs. I think there is the natural worry but then that doom feeling is something else. So likely all is well. And I hear you on missing work fts. 

:(. I hated my AP. I know it doesn’t bother most people but I feel like it robbed me of part of the experience because A was so small then on top of that I barely felt or saw movement. I get gas now more often and stronger haha

Can’t weigh in on strollers. I barely use A’s now. He doesn’t even like to be in it. Only use it for long outings or if he’s fallen asleep on the way to dinner. But I see people with them and I could see myself using it if I had two kids. Reminds me of that baby movie with j-lo was the guy commissions the fancy double stroller lol 

But yeah like I told him i’m not dating or sleeping around because I don’t have time and he said he would do the same. I was very clear that he can keep doing his thing, but he deleted all his apps and told people he was not going to talk or sleep with them. And he keeps talking about how in the summer this or when he visits that and suddenly hanging out on the 21st has turned into a date like brown paper bag please. The whole reason I was ok exploring this was because of the long distance and how slowly we could take things. And now he’s looking to buy a game I mentioned on fb like weeks ago to a mutual friend and asking what A wants from Christmas. Like I want to throw up.

The problem is there was one summer we spent every day together. We went shopping, to the park, were regulars at a Italian restaurant. But that was the summer I dated my ex before A’s dad who threw me into a wall and I developed PTSD. I blocked out most of that summer from my memory, included all the time I spent with him and his daughter. I remember flashes, so I know he’s not mistaking me for someone else or making it up. So he has all of these memories from nearly a decade of friendship and four months of like spending every day together, and I have many an hour total of memories. I could see where he could possibly have loved me at one point because he was friend zoned and we were never physical, but our hangouts could have easily been dates if I was romantically interested.

Ugh but honestly all this just makes me miss my “One”.

I don't Want to end up like my mom who married for her kids and not herself/love and is nuts because of it

Sorry for venting but it’s really just for me to process and think aloud so feel free to ignore me lol


----------



## shaescott

Green love the Christmas pic, it’s so funny! Lovely gummy baby, no clue about Ramzi theory though.

CB haha I love that you’re laughing while kiddo cries in the pic

Dobs yikes yeah it seems like he’s jumping in way too fast. Maybe try telling him that you’re not ready for that much and you need some boundaries and he’s kinda suffocating you with all this.

So much stuff, can’t remember anything else. Love you all.

Here’s pics of my nails as requested.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah we had a come to Jesus talk and he was really respectful and made a joke about how if he could survive the friend zone for 10+ years then he can tone it down/go as slow as I need

Oooo did you do the French yourself?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- your nails look great! Have fun at the wedding today! 

Dobs- I still think he deserves a chance. But that's just me lol 

Gigs- that scan was from over a week ago haha I posted it once already but it's been awhile so I understand. Next scan is the 7th just like pretty. 

Pretty- once they get your package they'll send you an email and then the results will be within 24 hours. So really depends on how much the strike affects it. Hopefully they receive it soon!


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh 2 scans coming up on the 7th woop!!! So excited for you ladies! Pretty, no doubt bubba is all dandy in there ;) 

Hope the cramping eased up Flueks.. have u been over doing it maybe? Will they get you in to check u over? 

Ahhh Shae, your nails look lovely! Enjoy the Wedding chick, have some drinkies he he


----------



## FutureMrs

Pretty I ordered the sneak peek too, is Canada posf the only way to send it?!

I haven’t read anything else but much love to you all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Excited to hear about and see some scan updates!!!

Was watching “The Holiday” and basically my friend looks like (though less now because he cut his hair and lost weight) and acts like Jack Black in the movie. 

In other news I think A is getting his third molar? Time will tell lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- 3rd molar in the first set? I know Michael had all his first molars and I believe starting to get his second but I'm not even sure about max lol he's such a chill kid and doesn't like me checking so I don't even bother haha 
How does A do with teething? 

Future- when are you sending your sneak peak in?! I'm so curious to all these results! 

Cb- you're sooo close! Any last minute things you have to get done? And reminds me. How come you're doing c-section? Just because you've already had two and a failed vbac? Trying to decide what I want (plenty of time though!)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- 3rd molar in the first set? I know Michael had all his first molars and I believe starting to get his second but I'm not even sure about max lol he's such a chill kid and doesn't like me checking so I don't even bother haha 
How does A do with teething? 

Future- when are you sending your sneak peak in?! I'm so curious to all these results! 

Cb- you're sooo close! Any last minute things you have to get done? And reminds me. How come you're doing c-section? Just because you've already had two and a failed vbac? Trying to decide what I want (plenty of time though!)


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek once again we're having the aame issue lol. I was having crampy BH's 2 nights ago that felt like period cramps. They were coming every 6-7 minutes despite me laying down. I decided to go to sleep and see if they got bad enough to wake me. Obviously they stopped :thumbup:

Love your hair btw! You look a bit like Tina Faye in the pic who hubby and I both agree is quite hot


----------



## shaescott

Excited to see the scan pics!

Dobs they’re glue on nails from CVS lol. I glued them on myself, that’s about it. 

Had fun at the wedding. Got drunk off sangria, sobered up before we left though. 
It made SO start talking about what kind of wedding we want to have.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty that's true risk of mc goes way down by start of 2nd tri. I just also don't like the limbo of early 2nd tri. Sorry it looks like it may be awhile longer til your results come back. Will you pay for early gender scan too or just wait until anatomy scan?

They never said anything about my placenta last time. This time they didn't either, I just saw her type anterior placenta on a pic from ultrasound. I'm guessing I had it with V though as it was past 20 weeks before it was obvious baby.

Gigs I don't use my stroller a lot with V. I'm thinking baby wear S as much as I can with V in stroller if I'm alone with both. Hoping by the time I can't really baby wear V will be fine without a stroller. Time will tell.

Oh man we have got to quit this copying each other crap. At least the not so good things like cramps, toddlers not sttn.

Thank you!! She is a beautiful woman and so funny. Baby mama is coming on netflix later this month, can't wait to see again .

Dobby :hugs: hope you can sort out what's right for you and this guy. Whether it be friendship, relationship, or nothing.

Shae nice nails. Glad wedding went well and inspired SO to think about your future wedding :)

Greenie are you staying team green this time?

CB thanks. Had a few cramps Saturday and some discharge that looked like ewcm. I never called, I may tomorrow.

I'll update about me tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae lmao love it! Glad the wedding was fun. What kinds of deets is he/you two thinking?

Green still on his first set. He was a late fanger haha. He is ok. But grouchy but not bad. Gnaws on things but won’t use a teether.

Fluek I vote call just to be cautious.

Watching old 90s pop music videos and really want to go full 90s with my hair now :rofl: bangs and all 

As for men, i’ll see him just to see. When I talk to him and he makes me laugh, I love it. But when we’re off the phone my brain is like fts. Also dunno if it’s him reminding me most guys aren’t asses or the return of a natural period but omg guys are attractive again! I went Pokémon raiding and I can’t stop thinking about this silver fox who kept smiling every time I talked but I was cold and with my mom. And he’s older like makes me think I have daddy issues older. But he wasn’t wearing a wedding band. He’s in my discord group but I can’t narrow it down to figure out which one he was so guess i’ll Be raiding more often jk jk jk


----------



## shaescott

Dobs money is such an issue for us that he wants to have a back yard reception with a couple people grilling hamburgers and hotdogs lol. I’d be totally fine with that as long as I get my pretty wedding dress and we get to say our vows and stuff, but I want to get married on our anniversary, which is November 12th. We live in New England. So if we wanted to have an outdoor wedding, we’d need a huge tent thing and space heaters and it would be less than ideal. SO doesn’t care what day we get married, but I really want to do it on our current anniversary so we don’t have to remember a new date and because the date is so special to me. Idk. For music I think it would be easiest to just rent some speakers and connect someone’s phone to it on a playlist.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that’s cute. I’m spoiled so I would want a separate date haha. Cuz then you have an excuse to have two anniversaries buaha. But I definitely see the appeal in one and making it that much more special.

Boo on the weather not meshing with plans. A few of my teacher friends did the backyard reception thing. Saved a ton of money bbqing and buying food and alcohol from Costco. Few friends did all the grilling and they decorated with friends and made their own Spotify list and opted for the free trial to take out ads haha. Only big expense they shelled out for was a mixologist.


----------



## pacificlove

We have two anniversaries... DH asked me to marry him in the spring, I didn't really want an engagement that lasted longer then a year, and I have my grandparents who were married for 64 years, then my parents married 5 days after my grandparents date (and are still married 35(?) Years later), so I wanted to get married 5 days after my parents. Plus my grandparents birthdays were 5 and 10 days before their wedding anniversary. So I took that as a good sign ;) they also lived into their mid and late 90s. So our February anniversary would not have worked for me. Haha

So a few weeks ago L broke out in eczema again. It was so bad we could not put him down for a nap and he'd scratch his foot bloody in the first 30 seconds left alone. Then scream bloody murder because his entire foot was bloody and scratched up. So a new doctor prescribed a new cream, which is super expensive and of course not covered even by our private coverage. It's worth it because this cream has been a god sent. Anyway, the new doctor also made good as she referred us to a dermatologist, apparently the best our entire area has to cover. So we had an appointment booked for March!!! I called the next day and explained that a 2 year old doesn't understand the concept of scratching that itch till it bleeds isn't good in the hopes for an earlier time. Now we have to wait until jJanuar. 1 piece pyjamas with feet until then....


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl glad the cream is helping and that you got that appointment pushed up!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I think it would be way cheaper to do the Costco burgers thing (though we don’t have one nearby, so it would probably be BJ’s instead, same wholesale concept). We could get a ton of pasta salad and potato salad and chips and stuff while people wait for the burgers to be ready. I love the pasta salad from my local deli, so maybe I could order a ton of it in advance so they have enough. I much prefer it over BJ’s pasta salad. Though I could get some of both since people have different tastes. 

I feel like it would make more sense for that type of wedding to happen during a warmer time, but I hate the heat and so does SO, he’s had heat stroke before and it only hits 90s here (for the two of us that’s like we’re on fire). At the same time, if we got a tent and space heaters and used his fire pit, we could make it work. I have a much bigger backyard, but my driveway is impossible to get out of if it’s snowed and you don’t have at least 4-wheel drive, so he thinks his smaller backyard could work. He has a working grill and a porch whereas my grill hasn’t been used in a decade and the porch is old and not okay for more than maybe 8 people. 

I’d want the ceremony to be inside, though. He originally wanted it at a church with his pastor from childhood (if he’s still alive at that point, he’s super old) and now he says we could just do it all in the backyard but I’d rather have the ceremony inside just in case the space heaters aren’t great or something, so I don’t need a big shawl over my dress during the ceremony. So if we used a church in the same town as his house, it wouldn’t be a big trip to the reception. 

On one hand I’d love the fancy wedding, I’ve always kinda wanted one too. But at this point, I don’t care if we’re eating filet mignon or burgers, I just want to wear a ball gown and a veil and get married. A fancy wedding is expensive and it leaves more room for things to get messed up. They messed up the music timing more than once at the wedding yesterday. The bride was super chill about it, she was just so excited to be getting married. But I’d go bridezilla cuz of all the money being spent to make it perfect. Like, the wedding was at a country club and they had waiters with appetizers and filet mignon, salmon, or chicken marsala for dinner, and an open bar. That’s expensive stuff. Also, neither of our families are fancy type people. We definitely all clean up nice, but we’re the types who are most comfortable in jeans and a t-shirt. I’d want people to be dressed nicely for the ceremony, aka no jeans, but there’s no need for black-tie level fancy, and if we’re eating burgers after, they won’t want to be in tuxedos.

Okay that’s too much talking, I’m done (for now lol). 

PL yikes about the eczema! Poor guy! I’m glad the cream is helping, sucks that it’s not covered by insurance though. Too bad they don’t have an appt until January, but glad it got moved from March.


----------



## shaescott

So I looked up the cost of a tent for a wedding and yikes. Rentals are nuts expensive. Like, legit thousands. They sell them online for cheaper, but idk.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, word of advice: leave the word "wedding" away. Look up similar words such as party rentals, or just tent rentals. When we planned our wedding we found that as soon as we said "wedding" the price was double on that item of not even more. The industry knows that brides are " only going to do this once" so are willing to spent extra money and thus increase the price.
Look outside the box, especially if on a small box and belief me, no one will know that you are for example offering "food" or "wedding food" just pick a good caterer for your "party".


----------



## Flueky88

Shae agree with PL when you attach the word wedding to things, prices skyrocket. I bought pimento cheese and chicken salad. My MILs spread it on the bread. I washed and cut up fresh veggies and fruits. Also conned my dad into fixing crab pasta salad. We had chips, punch, and some soda to drink. It was soooo much cheaper. We just had a friend start the ipod to play the music we had chosen. It was lovely. If you do outdoor anything a tent is a must regardless of season. My FIL had one and lots of metal chairs. He really helped us save money.


Pacific glad they bumped his appt up but stinks it's next month. Glad new cream is helping though.

Dobby :rofl: silver fox.


AFM I'm at OB office, they wanted me checked out with my history. Better to be safe. No cramps yesterday though.DH has been scared to do anything though so that kinda sucks. I understand though.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and some of our photos from Saturday.


----------



## Flueky88

Good news no dilation. Bad news, BV again. I asked about prevention. I'm showering daily and not douching so yeah nothing really. Although I am happy nothing looking like preterm labor at the moment.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- adorable pictures! Keep us updated on the OB visit. 

Shae- we had a backyard wedding. It was st my dads house in the country and his backyard was up against grapevines. We also had it catered by a local company, DHs cousin DJ'd for us as our wedding present, and our family put together some appetizers. We had to rent tables, chairs, etc. Buy lots of decorations and other things you don't think about. DHs grandma and aunt also made our wedding cake, they used to own a bakery. We spent less than $5,000 not including my dress and ring. 

I forgot who asked.. we plan on staying team green this time. I hope we can stick to it.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek lovely pics!!! Sorry to hear about the bv again :( hope it clears up quickly. 

Our wedding was way too expensive. I would have been perfectly happy with a backyard, small wedding but my mom had other ideas. I am the only daughter though so i get why she wanted to make it special--and it was! We have the reputation for the "funnest wedding" among our friends lol. Honestly it went too quickly for us though. It was a bit of a blur. So much planning then it's over in a blink! Our dj sucked though. The food was much better during our tasting than when it was served but oh well. My mom planned pretty much all of it and it was very "me". 

Blah i have a proper waddle now but it's due to foot pain and swelling. My feet and ankles were bad last night...probably from being on my feet all day. Really having a tough time trying to balance staying active and not be uncomfortable/in pain. I need to curb this weight gain!


----------



## shaescott

That’s true re: the word wedding. Unfortunately I was looking at party/entertainment rental places and they didn’t even say wedding tent on them, just tent. But you can buy them online much cheaper, you just have to set them up yourself and all. And then of course there’s tables and chairs and all that craziness. Yikes. 

Flueks such cute pictures! Sorry about the BV, but glad no signs of preterm labor so far.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, sorry about the bv again, but at least no preterm labor. Love your pictures!! 

Shae, maybe next time there is a big event in town ask where they rent them from .or Craigslist, maybe someone private already owns one they are willing to loan to you. 

And

WTF, how am I on a 10 week countdown now!!!???


----------



## Michellebelle

Tossing this idea out there Shae.... destination wedding! Then you only have to invite a few people. DH and I got married in Italy and it was SO romantic! We had five guests, which was perfect. The whole three week trip and honeymoon in Europe and wedding stuff cost us less than 10k. I’d do it again and again. Happiest and most fun day of my life. Perfect for someone like me who didn’t want to plan a huge thing (AKA lazy) or be the center of attention. I totally understand it isn’t for everyone though.


----------



## pacificlove

So true michelle! I would have loved a destination wedding, but we also knew that some family members could not afford the flight let alone the resort and we felt like that we should not have to pay for tickets or resort stays for those that could not afford... So 1 year later we splurged on a nice honeymoon in the Bahamas. At the time our income supported at least that. We also paid for our own wedding.


----------



## gigglebox

I would love to renew our vows one day in an intimate setting after we're done having kids so they can all be a part of it. And then another honeymoon! I'd love to try one of those all inclusive resorts. 

PL :shock: i keep forgetting you are not far behind me! Also I see your "in pain" status thing, is all ok? 

I'm hving a rough go today. My swelling is making things very uncomfortable:( sorry to keep bitching about it...and long car rides make my pelvis ache when I stand up. I am becoming increasingly worried about the final weeks of this pregnancy when hubby may be turning long hours at his new business...oh they signed the lease today so assuming the owner of the building follows through with all contingencies, they'll been in there starting from scratch the first of the year. I am nervous but everyone is pretty positive they'll be "making bank". I am dreaming of finally being out of debt and finally fixing up our house! And maybe getting that fireplace!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, wishing your hubby and you all the best with his new business venture! 
Is there anything you can do for the swelling?
As for my pain, I have had quite a bit of sciatic nerve pain, sore back. Still need to book a chiropractor. However, I also recently found a little bit of relief from the pain in L: when I put him down for the night, we've always done a few minutes of stand up cuddle time before he gets placed into his crib. So I now bent sideways just a tad while holding him, and my back adjusts giving me some short term pain relief. His weight on me/in front of me seems to be just right for adjustments :haha: too bad its only once a day. Our family physio therapist says it's fine to do, as long as it isn't forced.


----------



## gigglebox

Is there anything else you can use during the day? Why not cuddle him more? I forget what your daily schedule looks like...

I have tried compression socks but they are itchy as hell when i take them off. Might try again tonight as I'm going to be doing a lot of walking (botanical garden tour).

Hoping tomorrow isn't miserable...


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your swelling us giving you grief Gigs, my feet, ankles & lower legs look like floats atm its s**t! They always say keep them elevated - ummmm try that with a 2 yr old??!!! Uhh! Big hugs hun

Pacific, so glad creams working for Logan, have u tried natural coconut oil on him aswell? Supposedly great.. 

Loving your famalam pucs Flueks <3 V is sooo cute & such a good mix of you & your hubby! Sorry about the BV but im going to say it, hubs semen is a big factor, it throws the balance right out esp when pg, i always get it & lube makes it worse :( The Gynae lafy at sex health clinic told me in person. Will hubs try dtd & then pulling out to see if it makes a diff? 

So I FINALLY packed my Hospital bag yay! Lol! I only need to pack my iphone charger, a hairbrush & my new pj’s that have been washed & are currently drying on clothes airer ;) BB are starting to get a wee bit uncomfy/painful esp in the evening.. im pretty sure i gave a lovely Cold coming on aswell, fab!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, my back will only adjusts about once a day. L is actually a really cuddly boy with me, so it isn't for lack of that. 

Cb, OMG I can't believe how close you are to meeting your little one! You must be getting excited, especially with packed bags ;)
As for eczema, weve tried just about everything. According to the doctor, there isn't a cure, you just have to ride out the flare ups best as you can. Some will take years, others weeks or months. Between new cream and Vaseline, his skin is actually looking better, I am also glad that this time the flare up wasn't on his face like it was when he was a wee baby. (Someone at that time suggested breast milk and it did nothing). Our current success lies in less creams is more: natural laundry detergent, no store bought bath bubbles, shampoo for his showers or baths, etc although a natural hand made goat's milk soap seems to work.


----------



## claireybell

I agree with the Eczema remedies as u say, less is best & au natural products are better for the skin, Riley used to have flare ups aswell, he eventually grew out of the Eczema though, im sure L will aswell Pacific :) omg i know its so close, getting excited, scared (because theres 3) & hormonal lol i got all teary near the end with Riley & Nualas pg’s.. your pg has gone so fast aswell, less than 10wks left ahhhhhh!!! How you feeling atm?? 

MrsG i forgot to reply sorry, in the UK, if you’ve had 2 consecutive csections - whether the later 1 was a failed vbac or an elective, they don’t like u to try natural labour after due to added stress & strain on the Uterus & i would be classed as high risk & being monitored constantly, i wouldnt be able to labour at home either :( tbh though, with how Nualas progressed (it didnt) this one would probs be the same & i hated that they wouldnt give me any pain relief other than Gas n Air. Im still being sterilised aswell.. i guess if your planning to be also, it would be a csection only type thing ..


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thankfully my mom let me do my thing for my wedding. I didn't invite some people because I didn't want stress. I know she didn't like it, but she kept her mouth shut for the most part.

Sorry for the swelling. I'm thankful to be pregnant but there are definitely not so pleasant things with pregnancy. I wear sockwell compression socks and love them. I've never had issue with itchiness wearing them. Also I hope you manage alright in your last month.

FX DHs business does very well. I know money isn't everything, but it's such a relief not worrying about how to afford things.

Greenie, well I hope you stick to your guns, but kinda hope not :haha: I like knowing for whatever reason.

Pacific yikes. Hope you can get into chiro to help your pain. I found a lovely sciatic nerve stretch that works for me. Sitting in a chair I put ankle of the side hurting me on top of opposite knee. Then I put my hands on my desk and lean forward for 30 seconds.

Oh and yay for 10 week countdown :)

CB thank you. Yes I think she is quite a mix of both too. Ultrasound pics V and S look practically identical. I'm curious to see how they compare at my next one on the 17th.

Well thanks for the tip. None of the literature I've come across mentioned semen throwing the pH off therfore flora getting out of whack. I'll mention it to him and hope he will try. I'll try to find evidence to show him as I think that would help him undersand.

So exciting it's all ready to go!! It's Monday the 10th right??? Ah I'm so excited for you :) 

Poo for feeling like a cold is coming on. I got one early pp and it sucked. I was grateful V didn't catch it though.


AFM Been a busy week. Traveling for work in the morning and they are calling for some snow. I don't think it'll be bad, but I'll need to slow down. 

V is getting a cold. Poor thing. Better now though then Christmas time. 

Still having discharge but no cramps. I suppose 2/10 pills hasn't been long enough. I dreamt last night I went into PTL at the end of December. DH and I were arguing because he had wanted me to go to hospital earlier before waters broke. The OB had me get in the bed and hold onto the side rails for dear life. They then flipped the bed where I was hanging on and trying not to fall in the floor. They said it helped baby come out :rofl: She was born fairly healthy and was beautiful with lots of brown hair. They took her to NICU and I woke up shortly after. I know it was brought on by my recent worries.

Well better get some things done and go to bed. Have a good night everyone :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Future - Ya, I think Canada Post is the only way. It comes with a return envelope that already has all the info and postage paid. And the instuctions say don't ship it back in different packaging. 

Flueky - I'll just wait for the anatomy scan. With Alex, my scans were 8w3d, 12w0d, 20w0d, and the 4D one at 31 weeks. I'm gonna aim to get my scans at about the same gestation with this one, as well as getting the 4D scan again. And your family photos look really cute. :)

PL - Good to hear that the cream his helping. Hopefully he can keep scratching to a minimum before the appt.

shae - Can't really offer much wedding advice. As much as I have it planned in my head, it's probably never gonna happen. Hope you can plan a nice day that fits within your budget though. :)

So, still not finding the hb on the doppler, so I took another pg test. Came back super positive and then I googled how long it takes for hcg levels to drop after a mmc, cuz I'm a dumbass. I do feel a little better though. Just waiting on Friday and I really need to get my ass in gear and start packing for FL.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty, its def hard not to worry esp with minimal symptoms.. i bet bub is really low in there, most probs Anterior. What times your scan on Friday hun?

Flueks - Lol at your dream! It would be playing on my mind aswell, i had my first dream the other night that baby arrived aswell & its because i been wondering if il pop early & need an e-csection! He looked like Nuala but with fair hair, I couldn’t get him to bf though& i got so upset & SO kept saying in the dream ‘f**k it, least u can drink now’ Lol! 

Im going to try that trapped nerve technique you mentioned with lifting the leg etc, mines awful atm!! Hope V shifts her cold before crimbo, me, SO & Nuala have this cold, fx it passes before Monday!

Future - how u feeling? Any sickness yet?

We’re planning on putting xmas tree up on Sunday whilst kids go see Father Christmas as a surprise with their gparents hehe have NO idea what to get them both as a gift from new baby bro - any ideas??


----------



## pacificlove

Lol, I too have had a dream that baby was born. A girl btw. Afterwards I had to go get DH because he missed the whole birth. As we were coming back to the restaurant (!) I saw my (departed) grandmother walking around the parking lot with the baby. The hospital allowed her to leave with the baby because she is family. Funny because that grandmother is not related by blood, never married into the family but we always called her grandma.

Mw appointment today, HB was 135, and when baby was unhappy about getting pushed around by the midwife it gave a huge kick. Made the me step back too! :haha: so that brought HB up to 140. I am thinking girl again!! Haha

Cb, how old was Riley when he outgrew the eczema? We actually thought L was done with it too as hed been clear all spring, summer and fall. Maybe it's a winter thing.. we are hopeful he'll eventually be done with it for good too. He's already outgrown a few allergies. He used to get hives when mom's dog licked him and he hasn't since he was a baby now ..


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - 8am. As for gifts for your girls from your son, maybe a book each that they can read to him?


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Pretty, I literally just been on Amazon & got Nuala a book with the big button for a baby giggle sound lol, book called ‘im the big sister’ which she’ll like :) Im looking at a Hoody atm for riley saying new big brother 2018.. trying to get delivery before xmas though arhhh its my own fault for leaving it too late, maybe il get a Book for him aswell poss with stickers lol they love stickers!! Books are always good choices ;)

I dunno how u hold your will power Pacific lol not long though :) Nualas hb was always 140+ this bub has been around 130ish.. glad your apt went went though! 

Riley grew out of his Eczema around 3yrs, about the same time he stopped needing his inhaler for his wheezy chest constantly from bloomin chest infections! Def worse Eczema in the colder months though, its the layers & cold it just makes the skin more drier :( Lol at your dream aswell, g-ma wandering the carpark with your newborn :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Cb omg soooo close now eeee!!! Part of me is jealous but I don't think I'm ready for an infant quite yet...need as much time as possible for Lev to hopefully calm even just slightly...he's starting to listen & take direction more (thank God) like putting books back in the shelf. He is just a ball of energy, it's crazy!!! Hubby says he's "stuck on go", which is so true. He doesn't stop until he is forced to stop. 

We went to the hardens/light fest last night and he refused to use the stroller. He was just charging ahead the entire time! When we finally forced him into the stroller he threw a huge fit lol

Gah and today he had a blow out at the grocery store so intense i had to change him from head to toe. There was poop everywhere :shock: I keep saying it buy I just hope Myles is at least a bit more mellow.

Fluek glad the socks work for you! I actually tried an experiment last night wearing just one (mostly because I couldn't find the other) and the difference in my legs was marginal. Still had pitted edema on both sides. Oh well...at least birth will bring relief :haha:

Pl & Fluek the vivid dreams are so intense sometimes! Hmmm I say I am leaning pink for you pl but I have pretty terrible instincts on this stuff lol.

Cb do the kids like stuffed animals? Maybe those as gifts? 

Here y'all go, Levy running through a light tunnel last night lol


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that dream is so funny! Dreams always seem to do weird things that don’t make sense, like having you hang upside down lol

Gigs yikes on the blowout. The light tunnel pic is lovely!

Sorry for crappy reply. Been crazy busy. I had a nursing exam this morning and my skills lab practicum final in the afternoon. Thankfully I got a 100 on the practicum. The exam was not as good, but not terrible. Not sure yet. We’ll find out in a few days. I have my nursing final next week on Wednesday, and my microbiology final next week on Friday. We have to be out of the dorms by 2 but I have a work study shift until 3, so I’ll need to pack my car up before my shift. I may even need to do it Thursday afternoon so I make sure I have enough time, cuz I can’t be late for work study and I can’t go back in the dorms after 2, they shut down the card system.


----------



## shaescott

Oh, forgot to say, the destination wedding is a lovely idea, but SO will want to invite all his cousins to the wedding like they invited him to theirs, so it’ll be too many people for that, and we’d feel bad if they couldn’t afford. 
I mentioned the tent and space heater idea to a lady at my volunteer job and she was like nooo I went to a wedding with space heaters and it was freezing, don’t do it. So now I’m like... idek what to do lol. I have a few years, so it’s okay. If all we can afford is the backyard wedding, I might give up on the date being what I want it to be and just have it in spring or something. If I can work each summer and save up a ton of money, perhaps we’d be able to afford an indoor reception with cheap catering. Perhaps the church would have a room big enough, like a basement. Idk. I’ll figure it out once I get to actually planning it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- there's usually halls you can rent for fairly cheap. Large churches, well even my small church, usually have a room available too. So indoor is totally possible. 

Gigs- lol at Lev running. That's how one of mine is. It's exhausting. Also, the name Myles is on the table for us too lol hope you don't think we're stealing. I suggested it with the twins and DH hated it and he suggested a few days ago for this one. Although I'm pretty sure it's a girl lol 

Cb- you're sooo close! Can't wait to see pictures! 

Pretty- I can't find the heartbeat either. I've kind of given up. Have they received your package yet?! Can't wait to hear about your scan. 

Why do the boys always sleep in when I wake early? They're usually up by 7-7:15. I woke up at 6:45 and it's now 7:35 and they're still sound asleep!


----------



## gigglebox

Green I swear they instinctively do the opposite of our sleep schedules! My preference is them waking up late if i'm up early so I can have a moment of peace with my phone & coffee :haha:

I have no problem at all with us both having a Myles! Kind of cool actually! When will you be finding out the sex? Will we get a chance to nub guess?

Jez omg your video of smarty pants Tilly is so dang cute!


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry.. selfish post ahead.

DH and I BDed last night. My cycles are unpredictable since I'm still breastfeeding a bit. I'm temping, but not paying too much attention. I figured it was still awhile from ovulation, but I took an OPK this morning to check and it was SUPER positive. So I guess there is a chance I could get pregnant this cycle.

I was planning on waiting til the new year to TTC, but I guess I could be in the TWW soon. I figure my chances are slim, since it took us 2.5 years to get pregnant with a healthy baby, but you never know.


----------



## Michellebelle

Shae.. wedding planning is so hard! Especially when you're paying for everything yourself, like we did (and most people seem to do these days). Honestly, that was a big reason we went with a destination wedding (even though I know you don't want to). We purposefully really only wanted our parents there and a few friends. We wanted it to almost be more like an elopement size than wedding size.

I will say.. I'm REALLY glad we didn't spend much on our wedding. Like my dress cost less than $200 and my bouquet cost less than $100. The church in Italy was free (Catholic wedding), and we had our reception at a hotel restaurant that just opened for lunch. Since we were just having lunch there, and not a reception, we just paid for food, like you would any normal meal. They also sent out free wine and lemoncello for us. Anyways... all this to say that you can definitely do a cheaper wedding here in the states too! Just takes some creativity. And thinking about what's important to you. For some people that's a big wedding with lots of attendees, for others it's something small and intimate. 

And since we didn't spent a lot on a wedding, we've been able to use that money for things we'd rather do like travel a lot and we bought a house this year. I feel like I'm rambling... but to sum up. Yay inexpensive weddings (and not getting caught up in a HAVE to do things a certain way because of expectations). Yay money to spend on other things instead.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- yes it was nice to make breakfast alone and even watch a little tv by myself! 
We're not finding out the sex until baby makes his/her debut. I have an appointment tomorrow but not sure it'll be a scan or just Doppler, my guess is they won't be able to find the heartbeat with the Doppler and bring the scan in. So maybe a guess on nub therory? What's the week range?

Michelle- it took us over a year to get pregnant and needed fertility meds and it took us 2 cycles this time lol so anything is possible. Good luck.


----------



## gigglebox

I think around 12-13 weeks is ideal for a nub guess but no harm in trying earlier! 

Blahhh you and PL are killing me with this whole not finding out the sex thing!!! One of my friends is having a second and was saying they were going to wait...I have protested and think I have convinced him otherwise :haha: he said there are ao little surprises in life, he wanted that to be one. I said I didn't see how it made a difference because it's still a surprise if you find out early, plus you can pick people to be there and find out with you.

But I am alllll for finding out so I am totally biased.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty it is stressful worrying about mmc. I just tried to have faith it was alright and looked at some website thay gave mc statistics by how far along you were. It's hard but trying to focus on "I'm pregnant," Instead of "the what-ifs". I do understand it's easier said than done. I really didn't have MS this time so it worried me some. Anyways, can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes and have fun in FL!!

CB :rofl: I love your dream especially your SOs response in the dream. Not much longer now girly. Good luck getting that tree up:)

Hope everyone feels better soon. Did the stretch help you any??

Pacific:rofl: pregnancy dreams are so odd and the vividness!!! The heart rate theory would indicate girl, but I don't put stock into it. My girls have always been 150 or above though.

Gigs here's hoping Myles is calmer. V isn't too bad, she is fascinated by trash cans though, ugh. She wants to help too which is pretty cute. The light tunnel is beautiful :) oh and of course a huge blowout happened when you were out.

Sorry they aren't really helping. They worked for me last time. I've started my as a preventative measure and for extra warmth. I tend to get cold even when pregnant.

Oh and I also can't stand waiting to find out. I respect others want to wait, but I got upset by a girl's response to why I can't wait. She saud she laughed when she heard others say that's why. Like really it's not cool belittling my choice as it's not hurting you or anyone else.


Shae that's crap they close the dorms like that if finals are still going on. Good luck with them. I don't think you'll need it though ;)

Greenie can't wait to hear back about your appt tomorrow!! If I'm thinking correctly you were going to be team green with in prior pregnancy but decided to find out since it was twins. Is that right??? Or maybe I have dementia???

I honestly have no idea on best time frame for nub shots. I know it's lateish 1st tri. 

Michelle we half-way tried February through May. I trackedbut didn't pester him on timing BD and left it up to him to pull out or not. We officially started ttc in June and we conceived that month. It took us 18 months to conceive V. You might be suprised ;)

A girl I used to work with, her boy is turning 1 within a week. It took her 5 years and assistance to conceive him. She just announced she's expecting in June :)

AFM sorry been a bit busy and dealing with this cold. I drove to SW VA yesterday and had to drive a little in some snow. It wasn't bad as it cleared up not long after I got on interstate. I've done in-services the past 2 mornings and they've gone alright. It's not news people want to hear but need to hear to be prepared come January 1st.I don't have another until Wednesday. Have a total of 5, so 2 down and 3 to go.

V is still sick. Poor thing. She has her 18 month check up on Monday. If she's not better by then we will address at her visit. 

I'm having discharge still from BV and I don't have many tablets left. Ugh, may have to call next week for more or for gel. I suppose I'm thankful I don't struggle with this when not pregnant. Silver linings.. anyways not much else going on that I can recall.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just had my scan. The tech didn't say anything. Didn't give me pics. Didn't let SO come in the room. She just said my MW would give me the results. I'm freaking out. We wanted to tell SO's mom in Florida and announce at XMas, but how can we do that if my next appt isn't til the 27th? Does this sound like it's bad news?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- no it sounds like standard procedure for them. If your worried call your MW and they should be able to tell you everything's fine over the phone.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Update: I went to do the blood work and the woman said one of the papers was missing, so she took my sample and I went back to the ultrasound clinic to get the paper. The receptionist went to the back and then came out and said the tech said I don't need to do the blood work. So, ya....


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty can you call the office and demand to know what's going on? That seems like a really odd thing to do, good news or bad. That's just plain rude! My offices have always been pretty quick to respond if I call and tell them I'm freaking out. Did you even get to see the screen?

Fluek are y'all expecting snow this weekend too? They're saying 1-3" on Sunday for us. Hope V is at the end of her illness and hope your bv clears up!

Got down and dirty with hubs the other night and I'm afraid I'm past the point of being able to enjoy it :cry: I love sex so much lol, it's very sad! 

MIL has Lev today and I have so much to do that I'm overwhelmed by all of it and have resorted to sitting here on my phone. I need to finish putting together Myles' crib (started yesterday but Lev kept trying to steal all the screws and stand on the frame, which is wood and was starting to bend :shock: ). I also have to finish gift wrapping, pay bills, finish a dog portrait commission, paint something for a friend's nursery, paint cornhole boards for an xmas gift...blaaahhh.

On the plus side I got to watch Myles "breathing" while sitting here <3 I am had the privilege of seeing all 3 boys practice breathing in utero. It's pretty fascinating!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty that’s really weird. Def call and demand to know what’s going on. You’d think if there was a problem they would need bloodwork...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My MW was able to call and get the results: a MMC at 8w5d. I know that these things happen and there's nothing I could've done, but I also feel helpless and like I failed. I bitched about my kids having close BDays and now that's not an issue anymore. I feel gutted and I'm just barely keeping it together at work. Thank God I'm about to have the rest of the month off. </3


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty you are in Canada right? Nearing 2nd trimester? The only bloodwork I can think of having had is for genetic testing.... And that one is a two part. Or are you still waiting for the initial bloodwork?

Gigs, sorry to hear about no longer being able to enjoy sex. I woke up quite ready to jump on DH last night, alas he was not there. 

Stupid pregnancy insomnia, desires and heartburn kept me up from 3-5 am.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty I am so, so sorry for your loss :hugs: can you leave work early? Have they given any further instruction on what to do now? I still find the nurse who scanned you to be quite heartless. 

PL I think it's doggy style for me going forward :rofl: hopefully that helps. It's funny, we both have the desire but I am so uncomfortable and hubby has a hard time with how different my body is when I get this pregnant and baby becomes super visible...we call this the "pity sex stage" hahahahaha

Yikes pl about the heartburn. I had it so bad yesterday i nearly puked...finally caved and took tums. You know what that means though! Lots of hair!!! The heartburn & hair theory was spot on for my first two so we'll see this time if I get another hairy babe!


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, I am sorry, I totally missed that. So sorry for the loss. Gentle hugs....

Gigs, you could be right on that one with the heartburn. I think I had it once with L, and he didn't have that much hair. He lost it pretty quick too after birth and stayed bald for a while! His black hair regrew as dark blonde.
Mine wasn't bad last night, just noticable that it was there. My mom btw swears by hazelnuts against heartburn. I have yet to test it ;)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Haven't read everything but Pretty my heart is breaking for you. I'm so so so sorry.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs Lol ‘pity sex stage’ i cant do Doggy it hurts too much inside where Haydens laying reeeeeally low :( Plus, SO is so horny & he doesnt want to bring on my labour now Lol he’ll get carried away so we havent had jiggy in nearly 2 wks.. not to say i havent had my inner urges :rofl: Girls gotta do what a girls gotta do hehe! Your Insta Video is exactly how my belly is atm esp evenings, weirdly uncomfy & super baby disco lol! 

Pacific pg insomnia is pants! Hugs! Im up at 4:10am every morning with killer bladder, i always check Bnb at that time for a rant ;) 

Ohhh Pretty noooo :hugs: i am so so sorry for your loss hun, big squeezy cyber hugs.. 

Ooooh MichelleBelle - tww then eh ;) good luck hun! 

It took us 5/6ish months ttc Riley, only a couple with Nuala & we were not even trying for this one :haha: TTC will probs be more quicker this time around

I had my pre-op appointment today, got my pre-csection meds & spoke to Anaesthetist & theres only me & 1 other lady booked in for elective csection on Monday eeep! Il no doubt be 2nd in as they need to do more bloods, i had stupid low Iron & veeeeery low platelets aswell it seems :( 

Gigs what was your last Platelet count? Mine is 103 & that was 2 wks ago urhhhh! The midwifery maternity Hub never contacted me to advise on this or my low iron (now on tabs) as my regular MW is on hols!I guess they give you some kind of clotting agent if it gets ridiculously low & you need surgery maybe??!!

Im getting excited, nervous & teary atm.. i know I don’t want anymore babies but in ny head its ‘this is the last time you’ll ever be pg’ all abit overwhelming! Blub


----------



## claireybell

MrsG are you staying team Green this pg?


----------



## pacificlove

Awe cb, you are just entering another stage of life with #3 being born. 

I keep reminding DH we better get all the shenanigans in bed out now before we are put on break when baby is born. ;) He's hurt his arm a few weeks ago so can't hold his weight on me for too long atm, but cowgirl works. I have full control over the angle :) 

We definitely had sex to bring on labour when pg with L. Alas, no scheduled C-section...not sure if that was what worked, mw also swept membranes the day before and then bd that night and waters broke at 1 am. So....


----------



## claireybell

We had jiggy to bring labour on with Nuala aswell when i was overdue, day before i started contracting I demanded to be humped good n proper LOL! It def worked ha ha


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’m so so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Cb- I totally know the feeling and I'm sure mine will intensify a lot as it gets close to due date! Enjoy these last few days.

Measuring 11+1 
Is it too early for nub theory?


----------



## shaescott

Green beautiful ultrasound pic! I don’t see anything I could confidently call a nub, but if someone more skilled at the theory finds it and points it out I’ll be all on the guess train. Currently I’m guessing girl for you.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my goodness I’m so sorry pretty :hugs: it’s really Shiity how they treated you! I’m in shock! I’m so angry for you!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I'm so sorry :hugs: I'll be thinking of you. There isn't anything you did wrong and mc and mmc are a shitty part of life. Take the time to heal and I hope your SO is supportive for you.

Gigs last I heard 4 to 8 inches for this region. So we shall see. V has her 18 month check up Monday so I hope it doesn't. I don't want to reschedule. I think V and I are both on the mend from our colds, yay!!! Also, I haven't noticed discharge today so hoping it stays gone for awhile at least.

I miss sex so I can relate in a way. Sorry it's got to that point for you and DH is a bit weirded out by prego body. We abstained last week due to cramping and then damn BV got in the way this week. Ugh, I'm ready for action again. My libido is pretty much nil while pregnant except for 3rd tri (at least 3rd tri with V).

Good luck getting it all done. I feel tired reading all that.

Pacific I had loads of heartburn in 3rd tri with V. She had a bunch of hair. A lot of it fell out though and her hair growth has been slow. I've had several bad episodes of heartburn in 2nd tri so I'm curious to see if heartburnand hair holds true again.

CB oh no on your platelets! I hope they have gone up. Interesting how it drops so much for some but not others. I would donate some of mine to you and gigs if I could, I have plenty.

Awww last pregnancy, delivery, and baby. It's very emotional to think that even if you are done I think.

"I demanded to be humped good and proper" :rofl: it's true though wanting to get a good one in before it's off limits for awhile.

Greenie I don't see a nub at all in that shot. Kitty is good at nub theory I think. Cute lil bub nonetheless :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty big hugs. I am so sorry for your loss. You cannot best yourself up over those totally natural thoughts. I’m so sorry


----------



## DobbyForever

Green almost looks like a back shot? Idk but I lean boy


----------



## claireybell

Aww MrsG lovely scan piccy hun :) i cant see a nub to determine a guess - poss to early? I couldn’t see anything on my 10wk scan pics either but the 12wk one was much clearer. Any other scan pics you could share to warrant a guess? 

Uhh ive woken at 2 & cant sleep arhhh!


----------



## gigglebox

Green yay! The angle isn't good for guessing but never hurts to throw it in the gender prediction forum for guesses ;)

Awww cb sorry you're getting these feelings! Just focus on the pain and discomfort and maybe how it's not so bad you don't have to do it again! Hmmm sorry to hear about the blood issues :( they told me under 100 was a knockednout delivery but different doctors have different protocol. They said if I get too low they will give me steroids in the days before surgery as they can temporarily boost platelets enough to help; is that what they gave you? Ughhh how annoying you weren't told earlier so you could try and remedy it beforehand! When are they testing it next? 

Also my sympathies/empathy to thise of you suffering from preggo insomnia! So annoying!!!


----------



## Michellebelle

Pretty, I’m so sorry for your loss. Rest up and take time for yourself. It’s so hard.

Sex close to due date seemed to work for me too! So DH and I only had sex ONCE while I was pregnant because I was terrified of miscarriage after already having three. We had sex, I got all crampy and weird feelings that night, then my water broke the next day. Not sure it was all related but she was born a week early! I know I was already at least 2.5 cm dialated by that point per my last OB check.

Now that I know I COULD be pregnant, I think... why not go all in? I may try to jump DH tonight. I’m thinking O day may have been today.


----------



## claireybell

Go all in Michelle hehee but then do u want a drink at Crimbo? Lol .. but u may already have conceived so why not I guess hehe

Gigs they not given me anything yet but im worried now arhh! They did a blood draw yesterday & probs will do on Monday morning again :-/ im pretty pi**ed i havent been told sooner, paranoid about constipation aswell, so im drinking prune juice like its going out of fashion lol! 

Im sure il feel more fine & less hormonal after bub has arrived :) 

How u getting on with your iron tabs Gigs?


----------



## gigglebox

Michelle eeee so exciting! Do you feel ready for a second?

Cb i have been fine on supplements. If anything i have been more regular on them :blush: my iron has actually improved. At last draw the platelets were up but still out of normal range (they were 120) but it's the only number in my cbc that was out of normal limits. They tested my thyroid too just in case, all good. Hope whatever they gave you boosts things enough that you have no issues. What did they give you?

3:38am and i've been up fir a half hour like I'm ready to start the day :roll: still laying in bed...hope i can get more sleep but if not i may just wrap some gifts lol


----------



## Michellebelle

Meh, I don’t really care about drinking at Christmas. Thanksgiving is more of a drinking holiday in my family. On Christmas some people will have a glass or two of wine. At thanksgiving there’s always many many glasses of wine and champagne with dinner.

Am I ready for a second? Kind of. Lol. I don’t want another baby around right now, but in Aug or Sept of next year I do. But we’ll see what happens. I could be pregnant this month, or it could take 6 months or more. So I’m just planning on going with the flow, whatever happens happens and be happy with it. 

No temp rise today and still super pos opk, so we shall see.

CB, you’re sooooo close! It’s so exciting. 

Gigs, I was up some in the middle of the night too. Ugh. Thankfully DH let me sleep in until 8 this morning and he took care of the baby.


----------



## pacificlove

Wohoo, I actually slept through the night last night. Helped that we were out for a family potluck dinner and board games after. We were home at midnight, and thankfully L slept until 8 this morning!

Michelle, yepp might as well jump DH! Lol, I got less then 10 weeks to go and I am dreading the upcoming change in family Dynamics. DH calmed me down this morning saying that we knew 1 child would not be enough for us, but maybe 2. Just the way he said it made me think he's open for a 3rd!

Cb, fx on those iron numbers. Iron makes me regular too, and gave me black poop for anyone needing more details :haha:


----------



## claireybell

They gave me Ferrous Fumerate instead of Ferrous Sulphate, the Sulphate Iron absorbs more quickly that the Fumerate but Fumerate is gentler on the tummy “apparently”??! Last time i had the Sulphate tabs with Nuala & it was the Opp of Constipation which was fab, just paranoid as it would be typical Constipation as i have haemorrhoid issues atm :( Pacific, my poop was black too hahaa! 

Would you be up for bub No3 Pacific? I am excited but scared mainly of school run & routine haha! 

Oooh Michelle u had a lay in you jammy minx ;)


----------



## pacificlove

CB, at this point I really don't know. Haha


----------



## Flueky88

CB sorry for the insomnia. It's a bit mean that we don't get well rested before the newborn stage.

Ugh I get hemorrhoids too. I don't have external at the moment thankfully.

Oh and Hayden should be herein less than 24 hours :happydance:

Michelle when will you test?? Haha might as well try if they is already a chance ;)

Did you get a temp rise this morning?? Your timing is fantastic. 

Gigs that sucks waking up so early and being wide awake. Was DH home so you could nap??

Pacific yay for sleeping through the night!! I also have had a few, "how am I going to manage 2?!" I'm sure we will get our groove :)

AFM cold is nearly gone for both V and me. I got a new bassinet yesterday for S as it was on clearance :) 

DH and I finally dtd again. He's going to try to do pullout to prevent BV so that's good news.

Started snowing overnight and still coming down. V hasn't got her snowsuit yet but we went out for a lil bit. She LOVED it. She threw a small tantrum when I brought her in as her clothes was wet. Not much else going on. Hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend :)


----------



## gigglebox

CB ahhhh good luck with delivery! Details and pics as soon as you!!!

PL glad you got a rare good night of rest!

Obviously adding kids is always an adjustment but I am telling you, none is as bad as the first. Your entire lifestyle is altered. You will rock 2. And I am also giving this pep talk for myself and 3 :haha:

Fluek hope your new "sleeping arrangement" (hehe) works put and no more bv. 

The snow is hitting us today, we probably have 2-3" now and expecting 2-3" more. Hoping for no or delayed school tomorrow (who doesn't like a lazy morning?).

Heading out soon to play in it...


----------



## pacificlove

Snow? What is this snow you all speak of? ;) We had a few frosty nights, but are back to warmer temps and rain. 

Good night sleep wasn't meant to be last night. Between cat sleeping on us, leg cramps and general soreness in my hips, I tossed and turned a lot (ok, not so much tossing at this stage)...

Anyway, starving for lunch


----------



## shaescott

Wait CB are you scheduled for tomorrow?! Agggh can’t wait!


----------



## claireybell

Snow??? Ahhh u ladies are so lucky!!

Shae, yes the csection is tomorrow 10th Dec arhhhhh!! We have to be up on labour ward in Maternity Hospital at 07:30, just took my first lot of pre-op meds & from midnight tonight up until 6am all i can have is Water bleugh! Il miss my morning coffee atm & my cold is still lingering around uhh!

Thought id upload my 39wk Bump which looks tiny lol & my dinner that SO cooked me (my last meal lol) Omelette, Rocket & cherry plum tomatoes mmmm! I could’ve eaten it twice it was so yummy!


----------



## shaescott

CB that’s so exciting! I’m glad your SO made you a “last meal” haha, so sweet of him!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww what an awesome gesture! And thanks for the food porn :p

PL ha, your weather--how different from you Eastern neighbors! We didn't last too long in the snow. I accidentally broke the zipper on my jacket the other day so with any wrong bend the damn jacket pops open. I may, much to my extreme reluctance, need to invest in a winter maternity jacket. But I am going to try and wear this one until I can't anyore lol

Anyway Lev's stuff was starting to soak through. He reeeaaally didn't want to come back in though!


----------



## mrs.green2015

The snow looks like a blast! A little chilly here today and lots of clouds but no rain yet 

Can't wait to hear how everything goes CB!

so Friday night DH showed up and surprised me. He is leaving Tuesday to go back but I was so thrilled to see him I cried! We've been having family time. Tonight DH and I are going to dinner, my first break in over a month! Haha aside from going to the doctors by myself once.


----------



## DobbyForever

All the best cb! How exciting!

Sorry just so stressed


----------



## Michellebelle

CB, what a great bump pic! You look fantastic! Good luck tomorrow! Or today... England time.

Flueky, I still haven’t gotten a temp rise ugh. My opk today was still positive, but not as dark as the three before. Sigh who knows. 

Green, how wonderful about the surprise! I hope you have a nice time.

Gigs, your boys look adorable!


----------



## Jezika

CB so bloody exciting! It’s 2am where you are now and I’m wondering if you can sleep. Feel free to update as while you’re in surgery ;)

Gigs your boys are the sweetest and they look like they had the best time in the snow. I bet they’ll all be the best of buddies growing up.

Green that’s awesome to hear hubby was able to come back. And I loved your Santa pics btw!

PL if you think hubby may be open to third, do you think that means he knows you’re having a boy? 

Michelle TWW soon!! Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, thinking of you. With the time difference here you probably are at least at the hospital now.... 

Gigs, dang on the zipper! Can you attach a few xl buttons and a loop to the other side to keep it closed? Or maybe you can snatch one up from another mom who doesn't need hers anymore? Your boys look like they are having a blast, no wonder they didn't want to come back in! ;)

Jez, no idea!! DH always makes sure to say both " he/she" or "boy slash girl". I have even called him out onosaying he first all the time, since then he's switching it up and will say she/he too :haha: that man is good with a secret!!! Statements such as yours and his response always is " I can't comment on that"...


----------



## claireybell

Im all gowned up waiting to go down girls ahhhh! Not until 10:30 its 09:10 now.. 

Loving the snow pics, Rileys the same, they get wet n cold but want to stay out in it Lol! 

Im so hungry lol.. cant eat anything:( boooo


----------



## gigglebox

Cb ahhhhhhhh you probably have a new baby in your arms right now!!! And hopefully a good meal in your belly ;) i hope all went smoothly :hugs:

Mich hope you get the confirmation temp rise! How exciting to be ttc again!!! 

Pl there are some back up snap closures i'm using in conjunction with the busted zipper that's working ok. Problem is the jacket is knee length so when i bend (squat) to tend to the kids I accidentally pop the zipper at the bottom. It works fine for just walking around though.

I guess not long now until you find out pink or blue!


----------



## shaescott

CB ahhh you’ll have your baby boy by now! Eeeep!


----------



## FutureMrs

Had a lot of reading to catch up and can’t remember everything br Pretty I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of love.

CB i hope everything went well mama!!! Thinking of you!

Gorgeous US pic Greenie! I’m feeling girl for you but I’m a horrible guesser lol


----------



## Jezika

Pink - I’m so so sorry about the MMC. I know you were worried about it and it’s so awful to have your fears confirmed. I hope you’re hanging in there, being kind to yourself and taking it easy. I totally get the feeling of your body having failed you. I always tried to counter those thoughts by telling myself it’s my body doing what it’s supposed to do if there’s something wrong genetically or whatever, because that’s so common. Hard to buy it at the time though. Anyway, I’m thinking of you.

Gigs - not sure if the busted zip precludes this, but have you considered one of those coat extenders or whatever they’re called? Or you could make a makeshift one with, idk, safety pins or something. K maybe that would look questionable.

PL - i think if I were your hubby I’d delight in keeping that secret and teasing etc.

CB - cannot wait to see your handsome fella!!!!!

Speaking of gender, my bff had her baby recently and everyone (including her and her DH) were thinking she’d have a boy, but she ended up having a girl. She’s over the moon too coz she desperately wanted a girl and doesn’t see herself having another child since she’s 38 (not that that’s impossible).


----------



## gigglebox

Jez awwwww! What a lovely surprise to get her girl. Does she have any other kids? Does her baby make your baby box long for a second, even just a little bit? I suspect therr will come a time when Tilly asks for a sibling...I bet you cave then :haha: this is obviously pure speculation but also my secret hope hahha

Afm I got my baby clothes organized! Bed is up too, but my mattress I got is too soft so on the hubt for that. Anyway I thought going through baby clothes woukd overwhelm me and give me a bit of the infant freak out but it had the opposite effect--I am so excited to meet this guy! I still have a hard time believing we're about to have a third haha. 

I am trying to get hubs on board with "Myles Reece" but it's a hard sell. It's one of my fave boy names though so i'm hoping he will compromise with me as it's a middle name. "David" is still on the table though -.-


----------



## claireybell

Hi girls 

Its all been hectic but Hayden finally arrived at 11:59am today, given he was exactly 7 days early he weighed 8lb 9oz :shock: no wonder ive had pressure & fat feets & veins Lol! Il upload some pics :) My stomach is sooooo painful atm, im high on morphine:haha:


----------



## claireybell

Hayden <3


----------



## claireybell

And another... blonde wiggy haha


----------



## gigglebox

OMG HE IS PRECIOUS!!! Look how cute! And that hair!!!

And the next round of babies has begun!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thank you everyone.

And congrats CB!


----------



## pacificlove

Congratulations cb!! So precious!!!!! 
Wishing you a quick recovery from surgery!


----------



## shaescott

Congrats CB! He’s gorgeous! 

Everyone I follow is having babies, The Murrays on YouTube just had their baby Friday and Colleen Ballinger (also from YouTube) is in labor, agh it’s baby season!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs we got probably 4 inches Saturday nighy through Sunday daytime but some melted. Then another 3 or so Sunday night into this morning. We usually only get 2 to 3 inches so it really messed us up as we aren't equipped to deal with much. A bit northeast of us got 9 inches the first night! Looks like the boys had fun :) V also was quite upset about coming back in. Her snow suit didn't come in until this afternoon though. She also needs snow/rain boots. As for a maternity jacket, could check ebay. I actually got mine off their as I couldn't see spending $80+ for a one season jacket. It was in really good shape, I washed it and have been using it already:)

Oh I love Miles Reece!!! Hope DH can be swayed to it. It has a really nice flow.

Pacific isn't crazy how you get to where rolling over in bed can be challenging :rofl: happy 31 weeks!

CB beautiful last bump pic and how sweethe fixed your "last meal". It looks yummy.

Hayden is so precious!!! Enjoy those snuggles and he is a good size baby :) getting me more excited for a sweet newborn

Greenie what a wonderful surprise. Enjoy this last bit with him until Christmas time :)

Michelle how frustrating. Maybe soon you will get it. If not first couple postpartum cycles can be a bit wonky.

Jez what a lovely surprise for her. I agree not impossible, but shew it would be hard being pregnant at 40+!


AFM went to wok late as it's not worth risking a wreck. They closed the office early as well since the roads were wet and was going to dip into teens for the low. Peds office opened late so we rescheduled for Thursday.

I picked V up early, but she was so exhausted she passed out on ride home. I took her shoes off as I laid her down and then she just rolled over and went right back to sleep. I fully expect a middle of the night wake up.


----------



## gigglebox

Glad V is a good sleeper! I did see the one pic of her in the snow; she is such a cutie pie! 

CB i have to laugh as the juxtaposition of little Hayden and right below it your ticker "baby is the size of a full rack of ribs" :rofl:

Hubs & I just discovered "magic for humans" on netflix. If you are into magic stuff and comedy I recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats, CB! He’s adorable! 

Finally got a slight temp rise this morning and a neg opk. We’ll see what my temp does tomorrow.


----------



## Jezika

CB - aaah! He’s gawwwwjusss. Have your other two met him yet? Sorry you’re sore but enjoy the morphine!

So exciting that CB’s cut the ribbon on baby season. Who’s next? Gigs? Someone else was due last week, no? Her username is totally slipping my mind... she hasn’t been on in a few months.

Gigs - yes it’s made me a little broody but not s great deal. If anything, seeing Tilly grow up and be so damn cute makes me want more. But I’ve never been a fan of the newborn stage so that’s why. Having said that, we definitely want a second, just not for another year or two. If I wasn’t in school I’d probably cut that a bit shorter. Oh it’s my friend’s first baby.

Flueks - best to play it safe for sure!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats CB he's absolutely perfect!!


----------



## Jezika

Speaking of good sleepers, it’s 12:20am and Tilly thinks it’s party time. Dozed for about 30 mins at bedtime and has just been wanting to play and be active ever since. Tried absolutely everything under the sun to calm her and her her to sleep, and absolutely nothing has worked, so now DH is playing with her upstairs. Utterly ridiculous. I was so proud of my patience for the first two hours as well. Is this the two-year sleep regression? I honestly feel like she’ll be awake forever.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, wow how is Tilly still up so late?? L would be the Grinch himself by that time ;) does she sleep in in the mornings then?
Weve found L needs a pretty consistent bedtime/naptime routine and schedule or he gets pretty grumpy, whiney and just wanting to be carried around. Although just before bedtime he gets quite hyper now, almost like a last hurrah, and then passes out easily :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Ahh thanku my lovelies hehe! Hes adorable, milk not come in yet but hes having wet nappies & did a poop early hrs :) hes been very snoozy.. im trying not to jinx it ;) very painful walk to the toilet this morning, had some more pain relief but morphine makes you constipated so il be having something different now lol

Haha Gigs i know i was checking out the Ticker yesterday & i said to SO yesterday look im tastey Ribs & then i was starving lol!

Jez, the other lady was BdB84 i think, i was thinking the other day we not heard from her in ages, so i tracked back TONS of pages on our thread but her Ticker just says shes awaiting baby i think.. but shes been online, pretty sure she was a couple wks ahead of me, hope all is ok.

Riley & Nuala not been up yet, Riley’s back at school today & Nuala be coming up with SO today i think. We forgot to call the school yesterday morning to let them know Riley wouldnt be in - oooopsy! I FaceTime SO yesterday eve & Riley was thrilled to see the baby, Nuala was yelling ‘look a baby’ hahaaa!!!

Flueks, did V wake up in the night? 

Gigs, i love Myles Reece, it flows really nicely! Is the family still pestering with the name David?

MrsG how lovely of hubs :) hope you had a lovely meal out, please tell us what you ate? Im so hungry for yummy food right now, all im thinking of is the Brie cheese in the fridge at home & Paté on toast ha ha


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats CB! He’s beautiful!!!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hey ladies , just been having a nosey-

Congrats CB!! So glad little man is here and arrived safely! Wow what a good weight x and not long until Xmas holidays, (I had Theo in the summer hols and found it helped not having to rush for a school run etc) it gave me a few weeks to find my feet and adjust to a new baby. Congrats again he is just scrumptious x

Gigs- eek not too much longer for you either. I also love Myles Reece. Super cute!

I couldn’t catch up on the millions of pages so not sure if it’s been asked - but I need to see your Christmas trees please!! Love Xmas so much and getting super excited x

My little Theo has just turned 4 months and is a real porker. Ella adores him as they’re always together, she’s forever kissing and cuddling him. Ella starts nursery in Jan so will be strange :-(


----------



## shaescott

Keeps aw he’s so cute! Love the “real porker” comment :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i hope by the time you read this you'll have had a proper meal! Ugggghhh walking after a c section:( so not looking forward to that. 

I know i'm crazy but i've been researching vba2c's again :blush: i was resolved to the planned cs but back on the fence a little now the closer i get to surgery. The recovery just sucks so much!!!

Keeps hey lady!!! Awww how sweet about the kiddos bonding. How is life with a boy? I know you were super concerned about it.

Hubby shot down "Reece". He said it made him think of the malcolm in the middle brother who was a dirt bag :roll: oh well. He actually is starting to favor David! Ughhh boys names are always such a challenge for us!


----------



## Michellebelle

Jez, I hope that means Tilly slept in this morning!

Got crosshairs today and a proper temp rise! FF says I’m 3 dpo. I’ll take it. If so, that gives me 1 day and 3 days before O timing. 

Will post more tonight, got to finish getting ready for work!


----------



## gigglebox

Eee exciting mich! You should link your chart in your siggy ;)


----------



## gigglebox

I forget now...who is actively ttc?

Kit how are you doing? How is the house? Are you all officially moved in?

Pretty how are you feeling?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, hope Tilly did let you sleep in!? 

Michelle, fingers crossed for you! Lots of baby dust :)

Gigs, Reece reminds me of Reese cups, :haha: and who doesn't love chocolate!
As for vba2c, in my area it's actually supported and even more so in the area we are moving to.
I spoke to my "new" midwife (the one in the new hometown) and she said I could even do a homebirth not a hospital birth after my previous csection. Say what! If your natural delivery failed due to a small pelvis or something like that you aren't a good candidate for vbac, but in cases like mine where a fever set in due to infection, I have as high as a chance to deliver naturally as a first time mom! Her words...


----------



## gigglebox

I'll have to see. Lev turned his head and got himself wedged/stuck in the birth canal so i'm not sure what that qualifies as. I will say if this little guy sets himself up for back labor I am not even going to bother attempting labor. Forget that! But if all went OK it would actually be less risky for me to have a vba2c as the risk for hemorrhage is lower, however if I end up with yet another emergency c section that risk shoots up. 

Blaahhhhhhh I just want my uneventful vaginal birth!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, thanks to my back labour with L I am much more inclined for a hospital birth and epidural! Heck no to back laboir. Once I had the epidural (20 hours later), I actually progressed! 
In my attempts to avoid it, ill be seeing a chiropractor shortly, so that my own potential miss alignments don't mess with a clear path for baby to come out ;)
Last minute turn, I'd say you are a-ok. Babies do unpredictable things.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - I'm doing ok. Kinda too ok. I was pretty torn up about everything up until work ended, then I needed to go home to my mom (who didn't/doesn't know), and I just got into packing mood. I spent the night with a headache and puffy eyes and my mom just thought I was tired. She hugged me twice and said she was so sorry that I was this tired. Moms, eh? Even when they dunno what's going on, they still know the "right" thing to say.

I haven't cried or anything since. It's like my mind set has switched from "I can't believe this is happening to me, I don't deserve this, why?" to "ok, let's pass this tissue naturally and ASAP and get back to trying." I really don't want to have a d&c. Luckily, I just started bleeding a couple hours ago, so hopefully everything comes out and that'll be that.

Also, my SneakPeek results were emailed to me. I was just talking to SO about this yesterday. You have to wait til you're 9 weeks along so that if it's a boy, there's enough Y chromosome in your blood to be detected. Now, the fetus stopped growing at 8w5d and I did the test at 9w4d, so that's 6 days for anything to dissipate. The result was girl, but that could totally be cuz it was only picking up my X chromosomes. So, really, I have no idea what it was.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm guess you'll never know. My SIL once told me that females are more prone to miscarriage/chromosomal issues but I have no idea how true that is. She says some weird stuff sometimes.

So will you be officially ttc then? Is SO on board? I hate that timing is going to be reset for you but hopefully the birthday will be better, plus your experience telling SO will be completely different this time around. Maybe it will be a blessing in disguise to have another chance to celebrate telling him :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - I haven't actually talked to SO about it yet. I've been meaning to ask him how he's doing, but we haven't really had much quiet/alone time. But ya, he seemed to take the news well before, so hopefully it'll go just as well next time. I dunno when I'll tell anyone though.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I read in a genetics book that males are actually more prone to miscarriage, and are weaker during pregnancy and as infants than females. 

Pretty I’m glad you’re processing everything okay. So sorry you’re going through this.


----------



## gigglebox

:-k weird then that there are many boy only moms...hmmm. Either way I should have known my SIL was wrong :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs perhaps that’s more to do with conception, Y sperm being faster and maybe some men producing more Y sperm. Idk.


----------



## pacificlove

Well, the birthrate of boy/girl is not 50/50, I believe to have read that there has always been more boys born. One of the reasons being the higher mortality among the male gender through fights, wars, higher risk takers, dangerous encounters etc. (Think back more then 60 years, more like the last 3000 years ;) )
Women generally stayed home, took care of the fields etc where as men faught wars and ran off predators.


----------



## shaescott

PL yes the birth rate is 105-107 males against 100 females. I’d say that pre-conception factors probably cause it. 

Gigs I saw an article from 2015 that said in one study of IVF babies, girls miscarried more than boys, so perhaps that’s where she got that info. Most studies show the opposite, though. The study did show that male embryos miscarried mostly in the first week or passed late term, whereas girls miscarried after the first week. However it used flawed logic when saying that more boys are born because they miscarry less. They said that at conception they didn’t see any differences between males and females, so it must be factors during the pregnancy. BUT they were lab embryos, so they were not conceived under normal circumstances, so pre-conception factors weren’t at all tested, and using IVF embryos means the sperm are specifically selected, at least most of the time from what I know. And the eggs are selected based on quality too, right? So they already chose strong healthy sperm and the best eggs the mom produced. 

Anyway, that was a long way of me saying that study did a bad job of considering variables and limitations.


----------



## kittykat7210

Quick post;

Not moved in yet, just had all the flooring put down and the appliances installed, except the washing machine is too big for the space by Literally a fraction so we are spending tomorrow sanding down our brand new kitchen cabinets to make room :brat: 

Delivery van is booked for the 13th so busy packing up our life, so many boxes, can’t even believe we have so much stuff


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, sounds like a bad study :haha: oh well, I think in the end it's easier to say 50/50 unless you are talking with someone who actually wants a bit of knowledge. 

Kitty, exciting about the move in, but sorry about yet another hick up. Hopefully the slight sanding won't do any damages to the new cupboards. 

DH has been able to secure us a pet friendly rental for a few months but we are continuing the search to buy. I actually looked at 3 potentials yesterday. #1, too far from town with questionable neighbours. #2, basically a tear down, but has the land we want and a barn! #3, move in ready, close to town on small acre, next to a trailer park. Would make an excellent rental income to us when we outgrow it in 2-3 years.
#3 is the best option, but we won't make any additional decisions about a purchase until the new year. DH hasn't seen it yet either.
Still have lots of things happening in the next 2 weeks, so January will be a month to slow down. Maybe....


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I only hope I hit the sleep lottery again :haha: Probably not but can only hope. Ah stinks he shot it down. Funny how some names give us bad inpressions. Also, maybe have a long talk with OB at next appt. I don't think their is anything wrong for considering vba2c or if you just want a planned c section.

Just like Shae I'm pretty sure I've read that boys are more likely to mc or have trouble if born early. I seriously had nicu nurses tell me she did so well because she was a girl. I haven't looked at the research though. Also lol apparently I'm a girl only mom. However if there is a #3 then we can say for sure if my body only likes girls or DHs best sperm are X sperm :rofl:

Jez completely understand. I really love when their personalities come out. That late toddler to preschool age seems amazing. I do look forward to you ttc again. There is just something miraculous about pregnancy to me.

Hope Tilly is just having an off night.

CB sorry things are quite painful still. I was so afraid of getting constipated that I refused any narcotic pain meds. I only did Tylenol, the glorious numbing spray, and tucks pads. I waited to poop until I had to really go so I wouldn't strain. So not looking forward to the soreness down there. I suppose what I used won't really help c section pain :(

What a cute reaction they had via Facetime :) glad they seem excited for their new brother. Oh and V woke up at 10.

Keeps he's lovely and chunky. Glad he's getting along well. How about you and your girls? My tree is pretty lack luster as I was afraid of what V might do. I'll try to take a pic sometime.

Michelle yay for tww!!!!

Pacific I also would want a hospital birth. More power to anyone that wants a home birth, but I like knowing that options are available to me. A birthing center would be pretty awesome. I really wish they did birthing tubs. It sounds so nice, but I'm also a bit of a germaphobe so I'd be afraid of getting an infection de to poorly cleaned equipment.

Pretty I'm glad you are processing it as well as anyone can. I hope that you conceive quickly and have your rainbow baby. It's understandable to be apprehensive with sharing the news. You have to consider how you process grief best (alone vs. support) and who you'd want for support if things have an unfortunate end. I was scared of announcing at 8 weeks on FB but DH wanted to because if we didn't my mom would.

Kitty yay for moving Thursday!!! Hope you love your new home :)


AFM poor V didn't nap today. Sitter said she wasn't herself and kept calling for me. She passed out on ride home and I let her rest. She's still getting over her cold though. 

So funny/ironic thing. Last year there were 3 of us pregnant at work. One due in June, me July, and other December. We are all pregnant right now. June momma is once again due in June. December mom in June. Of course March for me. The one is a SAHM and the other went to another company.

I go back to OB Monday and also have my elective 3d/4d ultrasound so I'm pretty excited about that :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Added chart to my sig!

Kitty, how exciting that you almost get to move in!

Pretty, hugs. I hope you’re doing well. I know what you mean about wanting it to just be over with and try again. 

PL exciting you may get to try for a vbac!

Jez, I selfishly can’t wait until you try for a second. I loooved the Instagram video of Tilly covering her stuffed animals with “blankets” for nap time.


----------



## Jezika

PL - going to sleep that late is definitely not normal for Tilly. She’s generally always asleep by 9:00-9:30 these days and wakes up at 8 for daycare. I have no idea what was up, but she did it again tonight and was also periodically extremely okay and inconsolable... she’s almost never inconsolable. DH and I are paranoid coz a stupid pressure-mounted shower curtain rod fell on her head on Sunday, and today she slipped and fit her head really hard. She cried after both tones but was fine almost straight away. But I know heas injury symptoms can show later, so I was quite worried. Gave her a Tylenol and now she’s asleep though. 

Glad you guys found a pet friendly rental!

Kitty - you’re on the hone stretch! It’ll be so sweet once you’re finally moved in, and in time for Christmas! How’s your sweet girl btw?

Pink - glad you’re feeling okay about things <3

Gigs - so if they are supportive of vba2c, does that mean you’d cancel those c section dates or would be induced instead?

Michelle - you’re too sweet. And that’s also why I’m excited YOU are TTC#2!

Flueks - poor V. Sickness sucks. Bad naps also particularly upset me.

CB - Nuala is hilarious. Can’t wait to hear how she reacts to Hayden coming home.

Shite, gotta run, it’s so late. I know I forgot stuff, sorry!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, the midwife that will be attending this birth doesn't actually have an "office", they do home visits the whole time. (Little different then the norm). She said that the hospital birthing rooms are more like a suite, quite large and comfy. Not a hospital feeling at all. It sounds like a good fit. 
Mom's labour at home and when things get serious, they transition to the hospital for those feeling more comfortable in that setting. As long as I am able to "make an informed choice", I could even to a home birth after C-section. Definitely more comfortable with the hospital, and bonus: they have drugs if I need them! 
This is the same midwife that told me she had a mom give birth in her goat barn with a casual "mom's can birth wherever they are most comfortable" during my first pregnancy.

Michelle: definitely a vbac attempt here . My body seems to know what to do, so do have the green light and same chance of success as a first time mom according to midwife. 

Jez, I think it has something to do with how their brains are rewiring and learning their emotions. L sometimes is totally inconsolable after a nap. We usually let him cry on us for a bit and talk to him when that doesn't help, then offer some of his favorite snacks (normally he'll be hungry after naptime) and if that still isn't it, we put him back into his crib for a few minutes. After that he's better. It has only happened a few times afte nap time that he is like that.
Poor Tilly hitting her head, hopefully she'll be her normal self again tomorrow. 
Just wondering if maybe the daycare let her have a nap too late in the day?
Sleep seems to be such a delicate balance. I have found that those days where L skips his naps: he either goes down so fast and early that he's up too early the next day. Or he'll fight sleep for a half hour or more that night but is up at an ok time the next day.
If he has a nap at an ok time, bedtime is no issue. Late nap and hes later to bed and sleeps in the next day therefore Less likely to have a nap so we are back to scenario 1. 
Such a delicate balance...


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, i hate to say it but could it be 2 year molars coming in?

Regarding vba2c, I will wait until the start of January to make any choices. That's when I get an ultrasound to see baby's size, the state of my uterus/scar tissue, and where my blood platelets are at. Until I have all these pieces of the puzzle I feel like I can't make a call. As it stands I am scheduled on 1/29 for a c section.

PL i would be quite interested to know what mom felt the most comfortable in a goat barn...??? That is something new. Although I did recently hear about goat yoga so maybe they're peaceful to have around? Ha. Anyway i wish you a successful vbac! My friend who had her first as an emergency csection, nearly identical to my first, had a very easy vbac with #2. 

Kit yay for being in thete before Christmas! How exciting. Bummer about the cabinets--we made a mistake like that in our old house buying a refrigerator. It was anout a half inch too big and it was the granite countertop that was in the way so we couldn't trim it -.- had to order a different fridge! We had a few days of 2 fridges in the middle of our kitchen lol. Still beats the WEEKS of no kitchen when we first moved in here! Stupid contractor lied to us about the completion date (by several weeks, and never finished the job). It was miserable, no entry into the kitchen, no cabinets or countertops...we lived off microwaveable foods and take out and did dishes in the bathroom sink.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez awww poor Tilly. I'd say she is most likely okay. Just watch her for changes. V fell off our bed around 5 to 6 months old and she was okay even though our bed is pretty high up. Also maybe her 2nd molars coming in messing with her sleep? Yes missing naps stink. She hasn't napped any for sitter this week :(

Pacific the rooms at hospital on matetnity floor are really nice and overall not very hospital like to me. I'm a bit scared to labor at home. I'm thinking if my first was 6 hours then how fast will 2nd one go. The hospital is 40 minutes away. 

Gigs has your heel been bothering you anymore lately??

AFM been a crappy day, well just one really crappy event. It could be worse, but a rock cracked my windshield. They are coming out Friday to try to repair. If not then I'll have to pay for repair which is less than my deductible. So hoping a repair will take care of it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- sorry about your windshield. Mine has a big crack and a chip. But the crack is at the very top so you can't even see it. I can't believe how expensive they are to fix! Fx it's a Repair and not a replace! 

Vbac/vba2c- first, I had to google the difference lol and then I felt stupid. Second, what's your doctors policy on it gigs? I'm really thinking I want to do a vbac but if my baby is too big or if I go past 40 weeks my doctor didn't sound optimistic on it. Basically it's a 'we'll see' right now. 
(Get ready for rant on why I now want a vbac) so CA is pretty good on maternity/ paternity leave (compared to the rest of the US) We have 6 weeks of 'bonding time' that can be used anytime within a year of giving birth. Last time DH took the full 6 weeks as soon as the boys were born but this time we're thinking of having him take 2 weeks when the baby is born and then use the other 4 weeks around christmas time. We plan to go to Disneyland at that time and then he will get some time off for the holidays. 

Cb- hope you're recovering well and at home resting as much as possible!

Sorry I really have nothing to add and it's mostly selfish post today. DH left last night to go back to work so I'm all alone again. 

Does anyone have any potty training tips? Twin A doesn't really seem ready but is more verbal twin B is just starting to be verbal but is showing signs of being ready. He loves to go potty in the toilet, always takes his diaper off, and about 50% of the time will tell me he's pooped. So I'm thinking twin B will follow twin A but I'm a little worried that he's not very verbal and it might be hard for him to communicate with us. Also, like how do I even start to attempt to potty train? I was planning after their birthday, try for awhile and if they don't get it put it away and try in a few months. I'm in no rush. 

Sorry selfish rant.


----------



## gigglebox

Green--dr (er, all of the ones I've met with) have no concrete policy but have advised a csection. Ultimately it is my decision though. I do want to ask what they would have done during my last labor. I'm just curious if they would have done more to pull him out the "right" way.

Regarding potty training...we got a training potty first (one that has sensors in the bottom and praises you when you pee in it) and just had it in the living room at first. We let Des play with it and sit on it, clothes on, before we did any training. We tried around 2.5 years and he just was not getting it. We had lots of pants off time and when he was showing signs of having to pee we sat him on the potty but no dice. When we tried again around 3 he got it almost immediately. I mean it was like 3 days. Pooping was a whole different story though...that took more time and a poop chart. The key is motivation. Find something they reeeaaally like (for Des it was m&m's) and give it ONLY when they use the potty.

Fluek sorry about your window! I'm also traveling around with a crack but it's way off on the passenger's side s--wait, forgot i have a van now :rofl: the crack was on my old car hahahaha

Thanks for asking about my little sore foot! It's sadly still sore, where the second toe joins the foot. It's one of those things where i'm not sure if it's improving or i'm getting used to the pain. But either way it's slightly more tolerable so...yay?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yeah no idea what mom would want to give birth in any barn nowadays.... hippies???

Flueky, if the chip/crack isnt in your line of view I would not bother with it. My windshield has 1 repaired big chip and countless smaller chips that are barely visible. It also has had a big crack right across but it's way beneath the wipers. It was fine for a few years, until DH took it to a different climate, it got a heavy and wet foot of snow dumped on it over night and all of a sudden the crack split and moved up. Still not within my line of sight, so not spending a couple hundred dollars. 
The thing is, you can have it replaced today and have another rock fling at it as you drive out the parking lot ;) 
And even if you do have it repaired, it may crack further during the repair or soon after. 

Green, what was the reason for the first csection? Just because of twins? One didn't turn? I would think (from what my midwives all have said here ) that you would be a great candidate for vbac! 40 weeks is term, so why be extra concerned unless you go over 41 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought fmla gives you the right for 12 weeks unpaid leave or are we apples and oranges lol


----------



## gigglebox

I think that's 12 weeks for mom, the 6 week bonus is for dad (i may be interpreting that wrong).

Also here it's 12 with c section, 8 vaginal.

Cracks: Per VA state inspection guidelines, if the crack is 3" from bottom, 1" from sides, or not below the as1 line on top, you are good to go :thumbup:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi Ladies. Sorry, I'm not really up to date on everything right now, but I just wanted to let you know how things are going with me.

*TMI/Trigger Warning, I guess...

So, at around 11:45am on Tuesday, I started bleeding. It wasn't any more than just a regular period. At about 9pm, I felt a gush of warm liquid and went to the bathroom. It wasn't blood, so I'm assuming my "water broke". Then it was just a bunch of small globs of tissue (the placenta?) and a constant blood drip. I would spend long stretches on the toilet and then be able to lay down for a little snooze. Finally, at about 3:45am, after being in the bathroom for 30 mins already, I felt a chunk of something come out and within seconds, I felt like I was gonna throw up, I got dizzy, and I was having trouble hearing. I raced to the kitchen and grabbed a can of coke and started drinking it just for the sugar. I felt better pretty quickly and was able to get 3 hours of sleep. The next time I went to the bathroom, there was hardly any blood on the pad, so I guess it was over by then. Just been having standard AF bleeding since then. Let's hope my next "labour" goes as quickly. There were actually a few moments when I was experiencing what felt like back labour, but it was definitely less painful than actual labour. So, ya, that's my story. FX everything came out and I don't get a fever or end up needing a d&c anyway. 

And I finally got a chance to ask SO how he's doing/feeling. He said he can obviously see why it's sad, but he's not gonna cry and it wasn't quite real to him yet. He said it only feels real when he can actually feel kicking and see movement. Though there's always gonna be that wonder of what it was, what would the kid have been like, etc. That was a little more heartfelt than I thought it would be from him. And it's good to know when it's real for him. Maybe I'll wait longer before telling him and everyone else next time. And I got a little emotional while talking about it and typing this, so I guess I'm not as over it as I thought.

The only thing I feel a little bad about is not being able to see the fetus. I was reading other women's stories and one woman was able to get hers and bury it in her backyard. Mine is just out there in the Florida sewer system. :/


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, so different that you guys have laws for thst! About 2/3 cars in the oilfield drive with cracks, unless they are commercial and get regular inspections. Even then they won't be replaced unless in the line of sight. However there were laws that to pickup truck be sold without mudflaps! Something that drives me mad in this province, too many pickup trucks without mudflaps, I don't think it's law here.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I am sorry. Glad you and hubby had a heart to heart, big cyber hugs.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl the law varies from state to state. Here with state and emission inspections. Some states have one or the other, and some have neither.

Pretty :hugs: i know this hasn't been an easy process. I hope your heart can heal.


----------



## Michellebelle

Awww Pretty, hoping you're able to come to terms with it and biggest hugs to you through this tough time. I know it's so common with miscarriages not to be able to see the baby or bury it. I wasn't able to with my 3. Not sure if that makes you feel better or worse. :(

Re FMLA, it gives you 12 weeks (unpaid). As far as I know, that's for the mom. I'm not sure if the dad gets anything under that. I'm lucky that my work gives me 12 weeks paid maternity leave. I know that's not the norm here in the US. 

Randomness.. today right around lunchtime I was sitting at my computer working and I had a sharp pain on my left side. Enough to make me go "ow." First thought was.. oh no.. I must have a really upset stomach. Second thought was.. wait a minute.. I wonder if it could be super-early implantation. No sign of an upset stomach. Sooo totally some early symptom spotting over here. 

I know FF says I'm 4dpo today, but I think I'm 5 or 6 dpo. 

Honestly, I'm fine if I don't get pregnant this cycle since we technically aren't even trying yet, but it's fun to symptom spot!


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie thanks! Ah I hope you can havea vbac. I haven't has a cs but I dread the thought of recovery from it.

When does DH come back?? Sorry no advice on potty training.

Gigs mine is in lower middleish area (closer to my side). I'm afraid it'll get bigger. I drive a lot even with my new position I drive 20k vs 30k a year. Well I hope that heel doesn't get to bothering you again. Happy 33 weeks:)

Wait you only get fmla up to 8 weeks for a v delivery in VA??? Also, OMG I remember working with nurses from VA in hospital. They talked about how strict car inspections are there. We can basically drive any hunk of junk in TN :rofl:

Pacific thanks. I think I'll try repair first as the weather here is pretty bipolar. I'm afraid temperature changes and the amount I drive my car would increase chance of it worsening quickly. Oh and a day late but happy 31 weeks!!

Pretty :hugs: I am truly sorry you are dealing with this. 

Michelle, hehe nothing wrong with symptom spotting for fun. When you do conceive do you have a special plan on announcing to DH??


AFM exhausted as can be today. Lack of sleep and so busy. V had her 18 month check up. She's 34 3/8 in tall (97%), 28 lbs (90%). A potential future basketball player ;) ah I just want her to do what she enjoys. That was the highlight of the day and now to get ready for bed.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’m so sorry for everything you’re going through. Sending my love and hugs. 

Michelle hm it’s a bit early for implantation at 5-6 dpo, but I guess not impossible. I’m the worst with symptom spotting, even though I’m always on some kind of birth control I feel queasy once and am like “I’m definitely pregnant” :rofl: even though I haven’t been once. 

FMLA, I don’t have personal experience with it involving maternity leave. My mom used it when my sister was in the hospital with pancreatitis, as well as when I was in the hospital with the complications after my surgery. It makes me mad that women in the US don’t have paid maternity leave, but I won’t go deep into it. 

Speaking of symptoms spotting, I’m spotting. I’m not thinking I’m pregnant, it’s nearly impossible. I’m more annoyed about it than anything. I spotted for 2 weeks straight after getting the new IUD put in. It just started up again. Except I don’t know what periods on it are gonna be like, so I don’t know what level of spotting is just spotting and what level is a period. I guess I could wait for night sweats or whatever. I think when the spotting ended last week I might’ve been ovulating, the dates would make sense, but no way to know. 
I might start temping again just so I can figure out if/when I’m ovulating and when to expect my period or what is actually my period. On the mirena my progesterone would definitely drop, as evidenced by my night sweats, and since Kyleena is a lower dose IUD I expect my natural hormone cycles to be even more in control, so with the progesterone drop would likely come a temp drop. But I couldn’t take vaginal temps if I have a roommate, so I can try it during winter break, but otherwise I’d have to do oral temps, and I sleep with my mouth open so I recall they were a bit erratic in comparison. Too bad I’m not rich, I’d get one of those fertility bracelets that track skin temps for you.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek will you measure her at 2 years? I think that's when they say you double the height for what your adult height will be close to, right? Might be at 3 years...Des was short, lol. Can't remember exactly but hubby's bro is relatively short (for a male) so i'm not entirely surprised he may be a shorty. We'll see..

Yeah fmla is pretty sad. You are only guaranteed an equivalent job, not even necessarily the same one. And no pay. And only if your company had enough employees to qualify.

Hubs and i were talking about how good car inspections are! You'd be surprised how terrible people can be with their cars. I mean to the point where they are dangerous to passengers and others on the road. Imagine, as a simple example, someone who neglects their break pad change and ends up crashing into someone because they failed. That said, some of the inspection rules are pretty stupid. For example you can fail inspection for a crack on your windshield that is not in your line of sight :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Shae it does suck that we don't get mandatory paid maternity leave, but on the other hand, would you want to be the employer forced to pay wages to a worker who is out for weeks? She chose to have the baby and is contributing nothing to your business in the meantime. You would have to pay for someone who has chosen to do something that solely benefits her family and not your business whatsoever. Kind of sucks for the employer.

Just some food for thought :) 

Random side comment...
Baby was so insanely active last night he woke me up. Not only that but when i was sleeping, i was dreaming about his movements! I was calling my friend over to feel my belly. 
Anyway it felt like he was rapidly trying to punch his way through my cervix! Kept going after I was up, too. It's so painful and uncomfortable! I feel badly for those women who get broken ribs from baby kicks (or is that an urban legend?).


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yeah I can see that, specifically for small businesses I agree, but big business and corporations that can afford it, I don’t have much sympathy for. It’s definitely a hot button topic. 

Spotting update: so when I was spotting after the IUD insertion, it was just brown discharge, like Mirena periods. Just went to the bathroom and the spotting that started today has just upgraded to red blood. I am unamused. I’m on CD24. I’ve never had a cycle that short except artificially by stopping the pills early. So now I gotta take it day by day and see if this increases and is an actual period. I hate the adjustment period for new birth control. Blech.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, it's cheaper for most companies to keep paying someone (generally not even their full wage) knowing they will be back in a few weeks then training someone new. Until someone is fully worked into a job 3-6 months and in some cases a year goes by. Cheaper to know that the new mom will be back ;)

Our pediatrician has always said, measure at 2 years and they'll double into adulthood. According to that L measured to be on track to be just over 6ft tall! He'd be taller then DH, more like my brother, honestly, he is so much like my brother already!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm pl I think it depends on the job and how long the person has been employed, too. I am thinking back to the job i had when i had ds1; i was definitely irreplaceable. In fact when i quit to move they had to hire two people to replace me. Then there was the chick who just worked in medical records...yeah probably would have been more cost effective to replace her on her leave, especially since she got fired a few weeks after returning from maternity leave. But I can definitely see how this is a gray subject!

Eta: thinking back on this now and i still think whatever is in the company's best interest is up to them. I still don't think they should be forced into it. They could have it as a perk for employment there if they choose...just my opinion though!

Wow 6 feet! I think Lev will be closer to that too but we'll see.

Last night he was upset and calmed down laying against me in bed. He is such a cutie...makes me increasingly nervous about adding a baby to the mix and how he'll take it and how i could possibly find another human to be as cute as him!


----------



## gigglebox

Also omg 6.5 weeks left, TOPS...soooo crazy...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hope Lev slept good for you last night. We had a couple of rough nights last week, but he slept better the last few nights. Honestly most nights I won't hear him unless he's consistent. 

We have a couple of big windstorms hitting us this weekend and the ferry that connects DH (our new area) to us, has been cancelled. Dh wanted to see us, pick up keys from me and meet the moving company today. Tomorrow he is supposed to be in our rental, except I have no way to get the key to him. Then Sunday he leaves for a few days to Toronto from our new area. So even if he sees us, he may not make it back to the correct Airport due to several windstorms that are supposed to hit us. Complicated... 
At least I can meet up with the moving company today, but it's a 3 hour round trip to our storage unit (which is in our previous area, we are currently staying with my parents) for what I expected to take 10 minutes.


----------



## pacificlove

Not long after you gigs, just over 8 weeks left.
If you decide to vbac, do you think baby will come early?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae no personal experience with IUD but hormonal bc can definitely cause itregular spotting or bleeding while your body adjusts. How did finals go??

Gigs yes will take her for 2 year check up and get her height then. Yes the rule is doubling height at 2 year for estimate of adult height. 

I've seen cars have thick smoke trails over 50 feet and they weren't diesel. It would never pass VA inspections. 

That's so funny how you were dreaming baby movements. I recall dreaming of throwing up and when I woke up my throat was burning from acid refux. Hope his movements get a bit gentler. Oh and yay for 6.5 weeks or less!!!

He will adjust. It's such a great feeling when they calm down or find comfort from your touch, hug, holding them, etc.

Pacific I agree. Cheaper to keep a ood employee instead of training a new one. I do wish we had at least part of our wage through our leave. Maybe one day. Oh and that's interesting L is taking after your brother so much.

Oh no, I hope they don't happen or aren't as bad as expected so it doesn't interfere with moving.


AFM today has been so so. Good news windshield was able to be a repair only so no cost to me. Bad news: On my way to pick up V, sitter called really concerned about V. She had rectal temp of 100.9, lethargic, not eating/drinking, increased heart rate and breathing slightly. She didn't appear in distress and with her having a vaccine yesterday I felt it might be related. I got her home gave her some tylenol, some pedialyte and after 30 to 40 minutes she started to really perk up. I got her to eat some dinner and drink some milk. I didn't recheck her temp, but she felt much cooler. Another possibilty could be the flu. Just have to see how she's doing tomorrow or earlier if she wakes up in the night.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, awe I hope V feels better! Some extra love and cuddles for the little one. I am with you on thinking it's probably vaccine related, hopefully itlli pass soon.

To me it seems so silly that each province/state has such different rules on cars just as an example. And some even take it to municipal level! Such as Vancouver and Uber. The only major north American city where they want to treat the driver's like an actual taxi driver: different class of drivers license, medical tests, higher insurance, driver tests, etc before you can call yourself an Uber driver... You can't just pick up a shift.

As for me, I think I am going to try and cut back on the "baby fertilizer" (aka sugar aka chocolate)... According to midwife sugar makes for bigger babies and I have been eating lots.. bad me!


----------



## DobbyForever

Forgot to update. Restraining order went through so I have sole legal and physical custody for three years. Visitation will continue to be supervised and probably ignored.


----------



## claireybell

Hi ladies

Urhhh my god im sooo tired :( Hayden likes to have a good 2/3 hr snooze from 9-11am which is when i cant lol typical! Hes gaining weight though & my Milks come in already on Thursday which is fab! He’s currently snoozing on my boob haha! 

I havent read back as im like a nodding dog atm but hoping the delirious-ness will pass in few days - she says ha! 

Dobby, thats still great news you have Sole custody for the next 3 yrs though!


----------



## claireybell

I cant seem to get a pic of all 3 kiddies together, Nualas being a chimp & making “No!” Her main point lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby that's fantastic news!!! Did his child support ever come through?

Awww Fluek I hope she's feeling better and it's nothing long term like the flu. Yay for the windshield being an easy fix! Yes, I do love when an upset kiddo finds comfort in my arms <3 

Cb not sure if you're stalking but I hope all is going well! 

PL damn weather making things so inconvenient! Any update on the property you guys were originally looking at? Sounds like the news ones have some potential.

Speaking of states and transportation...have y'all heard of these "bird" scooter things? Evidently we just got them. I hear they are the biggest PITA ever, they get dumped all over the city. Guess we'll see how they do here...


----------



## gigglebox

AWWWW cb he is so freaking adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb he is so precious!!! Sorry the timing of the nap isn’t working for you :(. Hang in there hot momma!

Fluek I hear you that’s scary when their breathing is affected. Hopefully she is on the mend! Yay for easy windshield fix

Gigs what is that lol? Like rent an electric scooter thing?

I haven’t been reading much because I have had 8 court dates in the last month. So sorry i’m Out of the loop

I’m happy. I feel this is best for A. I was given the choice to overhaul the last name, but I think that should be A’s decision when he is older. Child support is garnished from his paycheck so that’s one thing I don’t have to stress over.


----------



## DobbyForever

In other news, A is getting freakishly good at soccer lol. His uncle is home for Christmas so they are right back at it. Now that A has basic dribbling and ball handling (he knows how to put his foot on the ball and roll it around, so if it’s in a corner he will roll it backwards out of the corner), they want to work on his passing. Even the daycare director goes out and plays soccer with him during recess haha. And yesterday he helped his other uncle baked brownies by “holding” the mixer haha. He is very much loved.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that's super advanced for A to be so good at soccer! Go A!! And I'm happy you got sole legal and physical custody. 

Paid leave- fmla is different than the paid bonding time in California. Fmla is just job security for 12 weeks. All Californias paid leave (maternity and paternity) is paid by the state. Women get 6 weeks for baginal delivery and 8 weeks for a c-section. Plus an addition 6 weeks bonding time. So vaginal is up to 12 weeks DNA c-section is up to 14 weeks. The first 6-8 weeks is short term disability and paid that way. The second part is bonding time and paid differently. 
Not even sure who cares lol but I felt like I left you guys hanging before. 

I had to a glucose test already, because I'm overweight and I passed. Better numbers than last pregnancy so I'm happy about that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Green that mat legal stuff confused me lol. I had to read my packet so many times. I only got $100 for short term disability :rofl: all I care about is that I got to be with A until he was 16 weeks because he was just about 4w when school started :). 

Green yay for passing


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific thank you so much for well wishes. I'm still leaning towards vaccine. Oh and I've also been having way too much baby fertilizer myself. I love sweets this time. At least it was fruits I craved with V. S likes cookies and candy way too much.

Dobby that's fantastic news!! I read it last night and told DH because I was excited for you. Is having his wages garnished for child support helping you out now?? I know it's been a struggle financally for you lately.

That's amazing how he's doing with soccer. V is nowhere near that. Be proud mama ;)

CB I'm so happy to hear Hayden is doing so well. That's amazing he's gaining already :) and he's adorable. Riley looks happy to have a little brother. How are you feeling??

Gigs thank you. Thinking it's vaccine related but could be wrong. Oh and what are "bird" scooters??

Greenie yay for passing and having even better numbers!!

AFM V woke up around 130 with 101 axillary temp. Gave her some tylenol and milk. Put back to bed. She got up around 7 and temp was 98.2 so much better. She's acted mostly like her usual self just slightly less active and appetite isn't as big. Checked her temp at 5 this evening as she felt warm again, 99.7. Not horrible but I gave her Tylenol as she'd been a bit fussy over silly things. Gave her milk and put her to bed. Still leaning to vaccine side effect though. Thankfully she's done until age 4 exceot for flu shot which I'll probably have her take next year.

Had a nightmare I was spotting red blood and later I had a gush of red blood. Unsettling, but nothing out of the ordinary today. S has been moving loads. On a positive note, 3rd tri today!! Holy moly got to get things together but it'll have to wait until after Christmas.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, so adorable! Enjoy!!!!

Flueky, good thing the fever is coming down, of not permanently yet, but at least there is a break. 

Dobs, yay for gaining full custody! That's fantastic, onwards and upwards from here on! 
And wow on those great ball skills! At least your brother uses a ball, my brother picked an empty 4l milk jug to teach soccer with :haha:

Gigs, ill bite: what are bird scooters?

Green, thanks for suggesting blue apron a few weeks ago ;) I did end up getting my brother a gift certificate from them And he got his first food box today. So far we are both impressed, my brother with the quality;and ease, and me with the fact that my brother created food that looks edible.:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Dang Fluek third tri??? How has this round of babies gone so fast?!

Dobs way wtg with the soccer skillz!

Birds: they're just rent-a-scooters. There are supposed to be pick up and drop off locations but evidently people pick them up then just leave them strewn about, occasionally in sidewalks and streets. They have trackers though so employees of Bird have to go retrieve them and put them back atvthe kiosks.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez those pics of Tilly's party are adorable!

And Green your boys look more and more alike every time I see them! Cute announcement and I am very impressed you got them to both smile!


----------



## Michellebelle

Oh I hate those scooters. We have them where I live. People will leave them in the middle of sidewalks, which sucks when you’re pushing a stroller and then have to step into the street to get by. Very ADA-unfriendly too. Apparently the urgent care clinics around here treat a lot of scooter injuries every day. I talked to a physician’s assistant who says he’s become a pro at stitches because of all the scooter injuries he’s has to take care of. 

And then people zip around on them on sidewalks, which is terrible for the pedestrians on sidewalks, especially small kids. Can you tell I’m not a fan? While in theory I see the appeal, in practice I hate them.


----------



## Michellebelle

CB, Hayden is soooo adorable! Love the photo of Riley holding him.

Dobs, huge congrats on custody!

PL, I’ve tried Blue Apron before! It was super-easy and fun! Hope your brother has continued success with it.

Jez... I especially loved the photo with Tilly and the baby. Total heart eyes over here.

Flueky, glad V is getting better.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh those scooters sound annoying! Mind you we have something similar with bikes here. And a mayor who loves bikes and has put in bike Lanes in the most inconvenient tight roads downtown....bikers still think they own the road, yay green hippies who think all cars are bad. 

Michelle, glad to hear you had a great experience with blue apron too! 

L just ate my lunch after he finished his snack, this 2 year old eats a ton right now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Catch up later maaaallll santa


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific thank you :) and lol on using a milk jug. Nothing wrong with using some imagination ;) oh I bet he's going through a growth spurt :)

Gigs I know. I feel like a couple months ago we got our positive hpts!! I do love seeing all the new babies in the group.

I can see both sides as it's harder to transport your own power wheelchair/scooter so it would encourage more mobility in the community. However, things are often abused if they aren't your own. Maybe if people were fined for leaving them throughout the community similar to a hotel rental??

Michelle thank you. When do you plan to test??

ETA Dobby love the Santa pics especially matching shirts!!

ETA not sure why it posted 3x. Okay fixed it.

AFM V debeloped a rash around her rectum/perineum yesterday. Figured it was just diaper rash. She's been having on and off rash to chin that ped saw and said was from drool. Thay rash looked different yesterday and today broke out on thigh, tops of hands, and top of left foot. Took her to walk in clinic. She has strep and possible HFM.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek omg poor kiddo!!! You be careful too, last thing you want to do is catch anything yourself. HFM? Does that cause an all over rash like that? Still sounds like maybe a vac reaction...I would highly recommend you report it to adverse reactions, just in case.

The scooters aren't power scooters for mobility, they are the ones you stand on with handles. I see the idea of penalizing people who abuse the things but there is no way to enforce it. If they get messed up the person could always say someone else did it after they walked away from it.

PL I had to laugh, I was telling hubs about the scooters and before I said anything he scoffed and said, "that never works! Look at everything they've tried...zip cars...and bicycles!" Hahhaha

Dobs you and A are so freaking adorable, especially those matching sweaters! I have to say though...what's with Santa? He looks depressed!


----------



## gigglebox

He's got the alcoholic nose...I wonder what his story is.


----------



## pacificlove

Oh No flueky! Dang, maybe the vaccine was just the cherry on top to trigger all that. Hope V feels better soon :hugs:

Yeah, how are we all in 3rd tri, CB was the start to a new wave of babies.

Dobs, your pictures are worth gold!

Afm: DH is in Toronto for a few days now (never mind the drama of cancelled ferries and last minute flight changes). Now if the weather stops giving us storms we should have him back Friday again.
Then Saturday we have a wedding, and need to pick up one of the BILs from the airport before. I haven't told L yet, he loves airplanes and airports. We had to pick up DH from the airport last week too. I took L early and we spent 45 minutes watching the same plane unload, get cleaned, get loaded all the while we talked about the different parts of the airplane. L kept telling me that it was "bue" (Blue), had tires and wings, there were tucks, "doors open shut", etc he had some snacks near the end. What kid needs a movie theater when it can watch a plane....?? :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

PL is that what he's "into", airplanes? I swear all boys have a thing. Lev hasn't established his yet but Des is allll about trains, even now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Love how L loves planes! We live about 30mins from a major airport so we get planes that go over pretty often and the boys always say "pane" and of course they wave just in case the plane can see them lol but max is totally into trucks. Every truck we see that is grey he says "dada!" His dad has a grey truck so close enough lol 

Poor V! Try to stay as far away as possible. That wouldn't be good for you to get! At least most adults don't get HFM. 

Dobs- why are you and A so freaking cute?!! Love it. 

Attached is how we announced on social media yesterday.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, so adorable! I have to agree they now look so similar! We have been bad... I have not announced on Facebook, so anyone I don't talk to regular...oops doesn't know :haha:
L would love to see more airplanes, alas most of them are too far up or behind trees but he is very good at spotting them, otherwise they are "way up" according to him.

Gigs, he's into just about all vehicles. He started off with helibobos (helicopters) and big trucks, then air-mays (airplane) and even distinguishes to sea planes. Recently he's discovered ekavay (excavator), amulance (ambulance), police car, crane, Anhänger (German for trailer), dump trucks have been a regular. Every school bus gets pointed out thanks to that famous song and he does do all the hand motions that go along with it. We often end up singing and acting on the song in the car. Oh and trains... There is only one we see on the entire island, so his toy set has to do. So yeah, all in all, if it flies, drives or sails, it'll grab his interest. If we now point out a special machine and name it, it gets added to his list of known machines and will point it out to us next time we see it. It's amazing how fast they learn at this age.
Oh and I forgot his new fascination for garbage trucks, has his own motions that he follows when he shows us what a garbage truck does.


----------



## pacificlove

I am a proud momma, L is actually learning 2 languages and he has a clear understanding that there are 2 correct words for the same thing and has a clear understanding of instructions given in either language. When he is forming sentences sometimes every other word is the other language, but i am ok with that. Eventually he'll realize that he is learning 2 languages and start to seperate. Interestingly: on some words he will insist on using one language over the other where as with other words he' use both equally.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- that's awesome! He's such a smart boy! 
My boys are pretty far behind verbally. Twin A is slightly behind (not concerning and normal with twins) and twin B is pretty far but catching up to brother pretty fast. When we had him evaluated at around 21 months I knew he was behind but was shocked to hear his verbal scores in the 9-12 month range. With some help though he's grown so much. I'd say he's only about 6 months behind now. Hasn't put two words together yet but is starting to use actual words (not sign language or grunting/whining) to let me know what he wants. That's a huge leap. 

Funny story about kids learning everything so fast:
Yesterday I was cleaning my laundry area while the laundry filled up with water (lid left open) and two bottles of paint that were previously opened fell into the washing machine. While I was looking for them (praying they won't open) I said "oh $hit. Oh $hit. $hit $hit" and then twin A goes "oh $hit oh $hit oh $hit" I felt horrible. Later something else happened and I said shoot. And he said oh $hit! *facepalm*


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Kitty - I can't even imagine having to move. I've literally lived in the same house my whole life.

Flueky - So sorry to hear about V's rash. I hope she feels better really soon.

Gigs - I've heard of the double your 2yo's height rule to get an estimate of what they'll be as an adult. However, I read that for girls, it's 18 months, but 2yo for boys. Cuz I was 3' at 2, but I'm only 5'5". SO apparently measured the same and he is 6'.

shae - FX your body can regulate itself soon.

Dobby - Good to hear you have a long term custody agreement now. And good stuff with A and his soccer skills. Cute Santa pics. :)

CB - What a cutie! Here's hoping you can catch up on some sleep.

Green - Good job with your glucose numbers. And that's a nice announcement pic.

PL - That's pretty cool about L and the languages. My aunt was 2 when the family immagrated from German to Canada and she could speak both languages interchangeably pretty well.

AFM, still bleeding a bit, so hopefully it'll finish pretty soon. I ordered a 20 pack of cheapies and I still have several OPK strips. FX I can still have a 2019 baby.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, that was totally us a few months ago .. it's an age where we really have to watch what we say. Even if it slips out, chances are he's already picked it up ... Insert eye roll.

We just try to talk alot, reading books, make up stories even if they are totally crazy and make no sense to an adult.. :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, If the parents speak both languages, and keep them up then I'd expect to be bilingual. We immigrated when I was 15, and my parents insisted on continuing to speak German at home. Made the process of me learning English slower, but I am still fluent in both languages without any or much accent. (The fine tuned ear will hear it). You loose it if you don't use it.


----------



## kittykat7210

I think Evie has HFM but I’m more worried about Lewis because he has crohns!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I know. I read in some cases it affects buttocks region. She acts like nothing is wrong with her at least. Well other than being a mommy's girl.

Okay so Paul blart mall cop scooter. Yeah that's pretty silly then. Makes me think about the movie Wall-E.

Pacific lol it must be fascinating seeing a plane as a child. I think boys tend to love some sort of transportation (planes, trains, cars, etc.). I can't weigh in on girls as I've not really been around many toddler girls except V. Hope DH doesn't get delayed by weather.

Wow that is very impressive on his language skills!!

Greenie I love the announcement!! Are you feeling better, getting more energy?? Lol I think it's easy to let swear words slip out. I'm just waiting for V to say one.

Pretty, I hope you get your 2019 baby. 

Kitty oh no. I hope she recovers quickly and Lewis doesn't catch it.

AFM appt went well. S cooperated better than V at this stage.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit hi! Uggghh I hate when illness infiltrate the home! Hope no one else gets it.

Fluek, precious u/s pics!!! It will be exciting to see how much she looks like them when she arrives.


----------



## pacificlove

Fx the sickness doesn't spread! 

Such precious ultrasound pics, we haven't done any additional ones, but seeing that I almost wish we had ;)


----------



## shaescott

Green gorgeous announcement pics!

Flueks lovely ultrasound pics! I’m glad baby Serena was cooperative haha

Kitty I hope Lewis doesn’t catch the HFM :(

So it definitely is my period that showed up. It’s just a week early. Weird, but okay. It’s just regulating with the new hormones I guess.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I know. I'm so looking forward to meeting her. However, I can wait another 9 weeks or more ;)

Pacific it's really nice and I almost didn't do it. We paid for a combo package with Victoria and ended up with 4 electives (it was only supposed to be 3 but the 3rd was so bad she offered to try again for free) and 2 diagnostic scans. This time 3 diagnostic and 1 elective. I just felt I needed to do one for S and I'm not opposed to seeing my baby again ;)

Shae well at least AF shouldn't arrive on Christmas. Hope your hormones settle soon with IUD. How did finals go??

AFM rough night. V had a hard time sleeping. She kept crying out intermittently and all she wanted was to be held, poor thing. I held her and rocked in the chair for 20 minutes before setting her back down. She whimpered twice then drifted off. I told DH if that didn't work I was going to sleep in rocker in her nursery or bring her to our bed. She seems to feel okay today and rash is getting better. 

I sheduled a natural childbirth class for next month. I want to be prepared to possibly deal with an unmedicated birth. If subsequent labors are quicker, I'm not sure I'll get to hospital and things done in time to get an epidural. 

I also tried calling to schedule an anesthesia consult, but nurse said 35 to 38 weeks. I told her I was 34 weeks when I delivered my daughter, but she said to schedule at 34 weeks. I can't even do that now. When I call at start of year I'll try to schedule at 32 weeks.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Looks like you've got another cutie, Flueky. And that's smart to schedule that stuff. I should look into if there's a natural child birthing class offered in my area.


----------



## claireybell

Hey lovely ladies! I feel bad im missing days at a time before messaging.. i forgot how tiring & how much time newborns take up Lol! Well.. good news is ive stopped bleeding woop but pretty sure i have a uti or cystitis :( no doubt its Catheter related from the csection, im drinking Cranberry juice like its going out of fashion lol! 

Im bf’ing & formula feeding, only 1-2 formula bottles in the day, it gives me boobs a breather & Hayden sleeps abit longer in between.. trying a formula bottle later this eve around midnight to see if i can get him Milk drunk & snooze for a good 2/3 hrs in his Moses basket so i can get a couple hrs kip aswell, fx :thumbup: Haydens nearly back upto his birth weight, currently at 8lb 8oz lol lil porker :) 

Awww Dobby, such lovely Crimbo pics with A, so precious. 

MrsG your announcement is lovely also, your Boys are super gawjus, so blonde <3 happy 12 wks btw

Im still reading back on bits :)


----------



## claireybell

Gigs your nearly 35 wks ahhhhh not long until the next baby joins the group hehee!! Hope your doing ok.. hows the feet/ankle swellings? Mine still are inflated but im peeing tons so water retention is gradually going. 

Kitty & Flueks - kit i hope the HFM isn’t passed onto your hubs & Evie doesnt have a bad bout of it bless her. Flueks- poor V.. hfm doesnt really affect the unborn baby at all if you were to catch it but fx you wont, i didnt when Nuala had it back in October, its horrible watching them be ill :hugs: 

Michelle - when are u testing ?? Eee! 

Pretty, sorry your still going through the mc bleed hun, :hugs: you’ll get your 2019 rainbow baby no doubt <3

Seriously trying to stay awake ha ha


----------



## gigglebox

Cb those early days are rough! Hope he gets a schedule going soon or at least a longer snooze in!

I am so grateful my Mom will be staying with us starting end of January. I am so thanksful for my mom and MIL...makes me wonder what I did to deserve all this help...?

Prett what cd are you?

Fluek wtf can't believe they won't schedule you any earlier given your history. Hopefully it's a non issue though and you're destined for a full term baby this time. How are you feeling compared to last time?


----------



## gigglebox

Cb swelling has gone down recently, thanks for asking! I still have that annoying pain near my toe -.- it was getting better then I wore a pair of shoes I hadn't put on in awhile and it got worse again :roll: think it may be time to toss those!


----------



## Jezika

Ah, caught up on a lot and now of course I forgot most of it.

Dobs - the Santa pics are adorbs, especially the matching jumpers. I still can’t get over how much A looks like you! And ditto what Gigs said — why is Santa so grumpy? It’s like he and A have swapped roles, since it’s usually the kid who’s miserable. Kudos to A, though, coz most kids I see hate that sh*t.

CB - I love you checking in! I doubt anyone’s judging you for not responding more when you have a newborn and two other kiddos. Hope you get a decent stretch of sleep!

Green - your announcement pic is awesome. Love the natural setting and I agree the boys are looking more and more similar. Did you get some good responses to the announcement?

PL - so it looks like you didn’t come to Toronto after all! Aw, it would’ve been fun for T and L to have a real life play date.

Flueks - poor V. I hope she’s okay now. Tilly’s has some awfully high fevers and also hives and it really sucks. HFM scares me though so I’m dreading that (apparently it’s inevitable she’ll get it at some point), but I do have some friends who say it’s actually not as bad as you’d think.

Kitty - hope poor Evie isn’t having too bad of a time with HFM and that what I’ve been told (above) is true. So I’m guessing with crohn’s your hubby’s immune system is weaker and he’s more susceptible to picking it up, or is it something else?

Pink - glad the bleeding is calming down. A 2019 baby is definitely conceivable (pun not originally intended). Hang in there!

Gigs - Re: scooter share, why does Zipcar and bike share not work? I thought zipcar was pretty successful. We have a bikeshare program over here and it seems to be doing well and has done for quite a few years. If you don’t put the bikes back in their kiosk, you simply get charged, so people don’t tend to leave them around. Surely it’s simple to do it like that?

AFM thanks for the compliments on the pics/vids of Tilly. She’s a ham. She was so sweet with my friend’s baby, despite not being keen on the build-up (“Tilly no want to meet baby Vivian, no thank you mummy”). She’s also finally in a non-sick patch, and I’m aware that now that I’ve said that, she’ll definitely get sick again, probably in time for Christmas. And whoever suggested molars causing her irritability, she’s had all her teeth for many months now so I don’t think it was that. Maybe just the terrible twos? She’s so sweet atm though so I’m not as concerned. I love being able to talk to her properly now. This is what I’ve bloody waited for since the newborn stage. Gosh, is that awful? I just love this age, that’s all. Oh, it’s also a MIRACLE she hasn’t repeated any swear words because I swear a LOT and she does repeat even things we’ve only mentioned once (e.g., she still corrects me when I say “toot” and insists it’s “fart” despite me having consistently said toot for months now, eye roll).


----------



## shaescott

CB sorry about the UTI, they’re sadly very common with catheters. In class this semester I learned a bit about that whole situation. They used to throw in a catheter for everything and now they only use them when necessary (like when anesthesia is being used or for urinary retention). On my unit at the nursing home there were only 2 patients with catheters. Anyway... Glad you’ve stopped bleeding and you’re finding feeding methods that work for you and baby!

Flueks sorry V wasn’t sleeping well :( that’s annoying that they won’t let you schedule the consult earlier considering your history. With your Makena injections hopefully you’ll go full term this time, but I agree it’s good to plan like she’ll come early like V did.

Thanks, I hope my hormones settle too. I looked back on dates and I’m pretty sure the horrible pain I was experiencing on the 2nd was intense ovulation pain. I’d never had such intense ovulation pain like that before, as far as I can remember at least. When I was having it I was trying to figure out if it was ovulation or my ileum but hadn’t said that out loud, just where the pain was, and SO’s mom was like “are you mid-cycle?” Lol yes, yes I was. I mentioned it to my mom and we figured it was my body’s response to having not ovulated in 4 months, so when my body got the chance to ovulate again it was like AHHHH! RELEASE ALL THE EGGS!!! Well, probably like 2, but you get the point lol. My mom joked that my body was trying to give me triplets :haha: Anyway, my luteal phase was short, only like 10-11 days or something, but with the hormones I’m not concerned about that, it’s bound to be wacky.

Finals went really well, thanks for asking! I don’t know exactly what I got on my microbiology final exam, as she doesn’t post the grades online (drives me nuts) but the final course grade gets posted online by the registrar so I have that. I had an 88 in the class before the final and my final grade was a B+ so I assume I got something in the B range for the exam. For nursing 101, I got a 100 on my skills lab practicum and a 93 on my final exam. My final course grade was an A- and I’m super excited about that. My term GPA was a 3.591 and according to the college website my college’s cutoff for Dean’s List is 3.5, so it looks like I made the Dean’s List this semester!

We just got told what books we need for next semester for Nursing 102 (looks like only 2 new ones) and we’ll be getting our clinical assignments soon enough. I’m so nervous and excited at the same time! I’m scared about clinical because of this semester. Hopefully it goes better next semester.


----------



## Michellebelle

Sorry... short response here as I’m so tired. We’ve all been dealing with sickness/allergies here. Baby has been coughing up a storm, poor thing. She’s such a trooper though. She’s started blowing kisses and every once in awhile will give me a big, open-mouth kiss.

I’ve tested the last couple of days, all neg. I think i’m out this month, but that’s ok with me! I’d actually prefer to get pregnant one of the next two cycles. This was just a practice one hehe. I just really hope we can have a healthy pregnancy in the next six months.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I am glad to hear you are finding your rythem. I dread the newborn stage....

Jez, no I did not end up going to toronto with DH. Part of the idea was to hop on a train and see FIL in Ottawa, but he was out here a week before and we may see him again for a wedding this weekend. So we decided against L and I travelling too. Plus the dates and flights were only confirmed 2 weeks earlier!

And the irritability could definitely be chalked up to terrible twos! L has his days, mostly they can be resolved with food or a nap or both. Or a gentle talk or a timeout as he's learning his new emotions and how to process them.

Shae, awesome, you did really well in college. You should be proud of yourself!!

Afm, mw appointment today and gynecologist for a vbac consult. 
Mw, babies HB was in the 140-145 range which has me leaning towards girl. Ls heart rate this late in the game was always in the 125-130 range! Belly is measuring a little on the small size, so I can lay on the sweets and Christmas dinner... I guess something to keep an eye on....? Mw also warned me of the gynecologist one more time, apparently lots of women come back from consults in a panic ready for a repeat csection. 
However that appointment was just insightful and he gave me a 74% chance of successful vbac! Apparently that's high, most women are in the 60%... I also learned (or maybe relearned) from his notes that baby L was "Sunnyside up" but later switched to sideways which may have contributed to backlabour to begin with.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - It's past midnight here, so I'm technically on CD9. I'm kind of expecting another late O, so I'm just gonna use opks and try to DTD as much as possible. SO and I are both off of work until January 2nd, so I'm guessing we'll just drop Alex at daycare and then "kill some time". lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you everyone for the well wishes, Evie’s feeling better today but I’m feeling awful and I’ve got work later! Every single one of my muscles hurts I go between being freezing with several blankets on to boiling hot and back again multiple times an hour. Couldn’t sleep last night either! 

Lewis hasn’t got it so far but yes his crohns means that he has a much weaker immune system so is more likely to catch it and it’s much more likely to have complications if he does catch it. 

Flueks I can’t believe they are being so nonchalant with your history! 

Well done shae that’s fantastic!! Although I don’t pretend to know what a deans list is I’m guessing it’s very good!

Pacific, glad you are looking good for a VBAC, have you got a plan yet?


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, how is Evie? Is she past the invectious stage? 

As for birth plan: mine has always been to be flexible to allow for a healthy mom and baby ;) that's it. I am wanting to do a hospital birth rather then homebirth (DH is more comfortable with hospital too) so I can be monitored for uterine rupture. One miss conception I had was that once the monitoring starts I thought I'd be tied to the bed which apparently is not the case, thanks tv!! ;)


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, the Hospital do tend to monitor you abit more after a csection when attempting a VBAC, they like to do the straps around the middle & if your fairly mobile in labour they may even do the monitor on babies head vua the vag which they did in me after they popped my waters.. fx baby is in a good position for you this time & vbac is successful :) 

Fab news Shae :thumbup: 

Gigs, im glad the swelling has eased off abit! It gets painful after a while! Awesome that your Mum & MIL are able to help out lots when the new baby arrives, it def relieves the stress of doing the school runs :) My MIL & Adam have been doing them last week & this week as its just too much to walk it & I shouldn’t be driving yet so i was abit stuck otherwise..! 

Uhh i think i jinxed the whole ‘oh my bleeding has stopped’ lol! My uti pain has nearly gone now & i started bleeding again this morning but i was slightly crampy/twingey yesterday so it makes sense if it is, fx its not a heavy one :shock: 

Flueks i forgot to say your ultrasound pics are beautiful <3


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I was going to take the class last pregnancy but V came a week before the class :haha: I'm open to an epidural, but not sure how fast things will progress this time.

Also :rofl: "kill some time". In any case it woud be wonderful if you conceived this cycle and have a September baby :)

CB glad he's doing well. I do dread the lack of sleep stage. Especially since I'll have a toddler to contend with as well. Sorry about uti/cystitis. Definitely get that checked out as if it goes untreated can lead to kidney infection and even sepsis. If that UTI feeling continues or you get back pain be sure to call dr. I bled for 4 weeks I think :(

I'm also really leaning towards rash being related to strep rather than HFM. I'm just glad she's been acting like nothing's wrong. She's a trooper for sure. Oh and thank you. I think she's a pretty little miss as well 

Gigs so glad you have help set up. DH is taking 2 to 3 weeks and I think my mom and MIL will also take some time off to help me. I'm blessed. Also, not going to beat myself up if BF/pumping doesn't pan out.

For real. She told me, "If you go into labor before 34 weeks then we will just do consult then." Really when my pain is 10/10 I want to talk about my medical history. I'm hoping whoever I talk to at start of the year is more understanding. Also FX I make it to at least 37 weeks. I think I will, but not to due date. I feel pretty good like last time.

Jez I will have to look for this video. Also, I'm really looking forward to that stage as well :) also happy belated birthday to her!!

Shae thank you. I'm such a plan ahead type person that things like that get to me.

:rofl: release all the eggs. Well I'm sure within a month or two it'll regulate. Congrats on making the dean's list!!! That's an amazing gpa in nursing school. My worst clinical was my first, after that it wasn't bad. I loved my preceptorship last semester, it felt more like being a nurse than the others.

Michelle when you tested it was still early, but as you said it was a "practice round" ;)

Pacific glad your appt went so well. We have both midwives and OBs in my office. I really feel the care is no different but midwife is more supportive of natural childbirth. Really happy with all but one at the group so I can't complain. Also I think having an open mind in that delivery room is best. We had one thing we wanted but didn't get because they took her to NICU. Oh well DH did get to cut the cord though :)

I think Vs was usually 150s or 160s. S has been 150s mainly, but was 146 Monday. So could be a little girl ;)

Kitty oh no. Sounds like you have a fever going between hot and chilling. That along with muscle aches reminds me of the flu. Feel better soon :hugs:

I know!! Ugh, I'm considering saying something to NP at my next visit. If I wasn't high risk I would semiunderstand making ppl wait until 35 weeks.

AFM had my in-service this morning. Fourth one I've done, but I still get nauseated prior. It went well and I've been a bit lazy at work rest of the day :blush: we had a christmas party for my department so it put that "I don't want to work " vibe out. 

My throat is hurting some this afternoon, but not like strep feels so FX!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, fx you don't get sick days before christmas. I am right there with you, my throat started acting up last night, that icky feeling of "you are going to be really sick in a few days". 
I am surprised they aren't listening better to you, especially since v Came so early! 

Cb, I actually liked the gynecologist and felt like he was listening and answered my concerns and questions. When I didn't jump at "74% chance of successful vbac" he reassured me how good of a number that is. Haha too bad it won't be him there for the delivery if needed. 
How are you feeling painwise? 

I am ok with the monitoring, I think it'll give DH quite a bit of a breather too. He gets quite concerned for me ;) 

32+ weeks and I am done with leaving the house... I just don't feel like being out and about, maybe with DH around again by friday I would not have to drag myself around as much.

On the terrible twos: I tried to do some christmas shopping today with L. First stop went ok at the toy store in the big mall. L picked out a toy truck which I let him carry around so we wouldn't be stuck in front of that shelf for a half hour. By the time we made it to the till I was able to "make it go away". Outside the toy store L saw one of those ride on cars where you pop a coin in. He ran over and sat in it. Ok, he was good about the vanishing toy in the store, let him sit and play for a bit my thought. When I was ready to leave he wasn't and started a fit. I made one small round through the mall with a crying kid at hand and I had enough. Left the mall, short a few presents....


----------



## claireybell

Was Logan walking through the Mall with you? Your brave lol! Nuala would be a nightmare after 10 mins of walking & then wanting to be carried & i would end up dragging her about screamingas haha! The buggy is a godsend:haha:

Pain is fairly minimal now esp in comparison to what it was 6/7 days ago! Not needing pain relief or anything so thats great! 

Has hubs let slip any hes or shes when he refers to the baby Pacific?


----------



## gigglebox

Selfish post but i'm lying here timing BH contractions...coming every 5-6 minutes and I'm wondering if i should get checked out...? It's so late though...and I'm so tired waahhhhhhhh! No real pain though :-k but this has been going on for a couple hours now...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Ya, I'd be down for a September baby. Alex has a cousin whose BDay is Sept 8 and then the next cousin BDay isn't til Oct 13. And Alex's birth month and year is 7/17, so 9/19 sounds good to me. And then maybe 1/21 or 2/22 and we're good. lol 

Hope your throat clears up soon.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks what’s “in-service”? The videos that were mentioned are on my Instagram. For some reason I post most of my personal stuff to Instagram rather than Facebook, though it used to be the other way around. Not sure why. I try to keep my “followers” very minimal on insta so maybe that’s why. My Facebook feels a bit more public and exposed (even though it’s not public) and I’m too lazy to delete people. Not that you asked for a thesis on this... Oh, and what’s the anaesthesia consult for? I’ve never heard of that before. 

PL - that’s brave of you to attempt Christmas shopping with L. Tilly would be exactly the same, especially around toys and other fun things. She always hates having to put things down and she freaks out. I usually just hug her and tell her I know it’s sad and luckily she recovers fairly quickly, but I’d really rather not deal with it. It’s the uncertainty over whether she’ll refuse to walk and insist on being carried or refuse to get in the stroller and insist on walking that gets me, esp if she’s in the kind of mood to refuse to hold my hand. We live right downtown so I don’t really want to take my chances on busy streets. Oh, and also I took her to a wildlife photography exhibit at a museum yesterday which was a mistake. As a bunch of upper-middle class older couples stood around “taking in” the displays and reading the moving stories behind each piece of work (it really was a fascinating exhibit), Tilly was routinely cutting through the silence with incredibly loud monkey sounds (there were several pictures of monkeys) and when I told her to whisper, of course she just shouted even louder. EYE. ROLL. I definitely was being judged, but can a mother not enjoy a photography exhibit while with her child?! Not everyone can just easily pass a kid off to an expensive babysitter just to appease strangers. K so I actually didn’t realize it would be an art gallery atmosphere and probably wouldn’t have gone otherwise but I still believe kids should be welcome in principle (and they are, since there’s no age limit... though maybe there should be coz there were quite disturbing pics like a grieving gorilla mum holding the corpse of her baby and two wild puppies playing with a severed chimp head, yikes). It’s like kids on planes; I’m not going to not fly and visit family and have holidays with my child just coz children annoy some strangers on planes. Anyway, not sure how that turned into a rant, sorry...

Kit I can’t believe you had to go into work despite having fever! Surely they’d want you to stay home. I hope you feel better anyway, and E too.

Shae well done on your final grades and dean’s list! Hope you can relax now and enjoy the holidays.

AFM, I’ve had brief bouts of breastfeeding aversions over the past 6 months, usually during the daytime if Tilly demands to nurse, but lately it’s been really bad. Last night she wanted to nurse ALL the time and I actually felt rage inside each time and could barely sleep (and felt guilty of course). Googled it and it’s totally a thing, including the feeling of rage. So hard to describe but it’s just the desperate feeling of needing her to get off my boob. I feel less guilty knowing it’s an actual thing and I’m hoping it is linked to my cycle as it seems to be for most people. I can put up with a couple days of it a month but if it keeps going I’ll probably have to wean to just bedtimes, which will be a difficult process but ultimately probably better than getting annoyed with her every time and her sensing my negative vibes.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugggghhh headed to l&d alone to be checked. I am so tired :cry: it's 11:20!


----------



## shaescott

PL yay for high chances of successful VBAC! Sorry L was difficult at the mall.

Michelle ah well about this cycle, I’m glad you’re cool with it bein a practice cycle.

Pretty get it on, pretty lady!

Kitty I’m sorry you’re sick now :( Dean’s List is basically honor roll for college lol

CB sorry the bleeding picked back up :(

Gigs hm maybe call your doctor just in case? Are you dilated at all? I’d say if there’s no real pain give it a few hours, drink some water, walk around, etc, see if it stops. 

Jez sorry about the breastfeeding aversions, I hadn’t heard of it before but it makes sense. 

Flueks I echo Jez, what’s an in-service? Is it like an evaluation? It makes me feel much better that your first clinical was the worst. I know next semester I’ll be studying non-stop, which is weird for me, I don’t really know how to properly study, but I guess I’ll have to figure it out. I usually waste most of my day napping or sitting on my phone. Maybe if I try to get healthy and start going to bed early and exercising and drinking more water, I’ll have the energy to stay awake all day. I also think I may be low on vitamin D, so I should start taking some vitamins for that. I’ve been wanting to get in shape for years though, and it never happens. I’m too lazy. But maybe now that I’ve had to buy new jeans because I barely squeeze into my usual ones, I’ll have a bit more motivation. Or I’ll end up staying the same size/getting bigger from muscle and need to completely retire my size 4 jeans and only wear my 3 pairs of size 8s I just got a few weeks ago. 
I wear jeans every day so it’s really crappy only having 3 pairs that fit well. After I get through the new pairs I have to squeeze into my old ones and have a mini muffin top on the sides and squeeze the crap out of my lower legs and my thighs and my butt and it’s just not ideal. Jeans are just too expensive. On the bright side, the high waisted style of the new jeans make the back pockets lay just in the right spot and it makes my butt look good :rofl: but I need more pairs cuz I can’t do laundry every 3 days.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs whoops sorry didn’t see your new post. Glad you’re getting checked, sorry it’s late and you’re alone :(


----------



## gigglebox

Update...trying to get MIL over to the house to watch kids in case hubby needs to join me here...contractions are every 4-5 minutes and mild low back pain that feels awfully similar to early labor last time.
Not effaced at all but 2cm dilated. She said could be because i had a baby recently but when i was checked in early pregnancy there was no mention of it then...

Anyway they've given me meds to try and stop contractions. I am in triage just waiting to see how things go for the next hour or two.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, keeping my fingers crossed that baby stays put for a while longer! Keep us updated of you can. Are your contractions at a painful level yet?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I had to lol on your rant. Man I feel like I did get some evil eyes. Especially the few times my child let go of my hand, ran a 10 foot loop back only to come and grab my hand again. he still walked with me, although lagging trying to direct me back to where we came from. Thankfully he doesn't run far. I use a stroller for L when we go for our weekly dog walk with a larger group, but other then that, we tell him he has 2 healthy legs that he can put to good use. ;) He has no problems holding our hands in parking lots, etc.however if we were to frequent busier areas more often I'D probably have a stroller full time as well. (The one we do use is my parents and they also go on the dog walk with their dog. My parents usually push the stroller so I can have 2 hands when needed for my 4 legged problem chikd). When L does get tired, he whines more to be carried, and most of the time end up picking him up. Although I try not to especially at this stage. 

I am impressed you are still breastfeeding, good job momma! I think L was fully weaned at 14 months and that came about mutually, just a slow draw back from both of us. And all of a sudden it was twice a day, then once a day then only every 36 hours. And once we were at 2 days, neither one of us had noticed. I think a week later he started digging into my shirt for the boob and I said "no", offered water and that was it. Felt like I got some freedom back. ... More then I had realized that I did not have.

Shae: do you drink a lot of pop/soda? A few years back I actually completely cut it out and just drank water again. (Often flavored with lemon juice) and I found myself with quite a bit more energy just from that! I really tried to make a point to drink 1.5L minimum of water during my 11-12 hours at work. I even started to loose a little bit of my inches that my desk job had added.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yikes! I hope the meds work and the contractions stop. Praying baby boy stays put for at least another month. Keep us updated when you can (no pressure though, you have bigger priorities). 

PL I don’t usually drink soda, but I do drink a lot of iced tea. At college we have a Gold Peak iced tea machine and I drink sweet tea at lunch and dinner most days. One mug of coffee when I have breakfast. I only ate breakfast on days that I had microbiology followed by nursing 101, because I had a half hour break between the two and I had time to eat. I started drinking coffee at those breakfasts because I was falling asleep in nursing class. It stopped happening when I started drinking the coffee. Anyway, the iced tea does have caffeine so I may need to cut down on that, even though I love the iced tea. I really wish the machine had a decaf sweet tea, but I don’t think they even make that. Then again maybe the sugar is the issue? I’m not sure. I don’t drink enough water in general, I never have. It’s not on purpose, I just forget to drink water I guess. I need to work on getting my 64 oz in every day.


----------



## gigglebox

Been admitted for observation, official diagnosis: "premature contractions". Cervix is only dilated externally; further up it's still closed so that is good. Getting antibiotics in case an infection is looming and brought this on, also for baby in case he comes early. Also had a steroid injection (IN MY ASS, mind you! No one tells you that!) to help my platelets and his lungs "just in case". That. Thing. HURT. Felt like feeling a bruise form. Feels ok now though...I think.

Pl they started to get painful in my lower back so I was fa-rah-EEK-ing out thinking I was definitely in labor. Fortunately the meds seem to have helped. Still getting them but more spaced put and no more pain :thumbup: back to feeling like regular BH's.

Anywho how lucky L self weaned! I hear it can be quite the challenge. A stoller and a dog??? You are brave. 

Jez those exhibits should come with a warning for the viewing audience, like a sensitive subject matter warning. That one sounded rather grim, good luck on weaning if you go that route! I totally get the "I don't want to be touched" rage occasionally but figured it was a pregnancy/hormonal thing.


----------



## gigglebox

SHAE DON'T DRINK THAT SWEET TEA! I mean do what you want but that stuff has an INSANE amount of sugar! More than an entire pack of gummy bears!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m laughing at the all caps haha, it just sounded so funny reading it in my head. I didn’t know it had *that* much sugar, though I assumed it had a lot. I’ve still managed to only gain 5 pounds for the fall semester, and I’m not sure if it’s the sweet tea or the fact that I eat way bigger meals, I just have so much more food available that I eat way more. My metabolism tends to adjust to how much I’m eating so when I get home and I’m eating like 1,000-1,500 calories a day because there’s so little food in my house I don’t lose much weight (a little, but never more than 5 lbs) and when I go to college and start eating 2,000-2,500+ calories a day, I only gain 5 pounds in the 3.5 months of the semester. 
Anyway, I’m rambling. I know I shouldn’t drink the sweet tea as often as I do, I just love it sooooo much. When SO was trying to lose weight (he didn’t need to, his idiot doctor told him he was overweight and he’s 100% not) he stopped drinking sweet tea even though he loves it. Idk if it worked, we didn’t talk a lot about it. I don’t know if he was actually weighing himself. It was a few years ago. I know all that sugar could be causing the weight gain, but it’s sooooo good. It’s like my favorite drink lol

Back to you, I’m glad they’re taking this seriously and giving you all those meds. It’s great that the contractions are slowing down and your cervix is closed further up. Sorry about the injection, was it into your muscle? I never really thought about it before but thinking about it now the ventrogluteal site does seem like it could be pretty painful. Not sure if that’s where you got it though.


----------



## gigglebox

Yup right in the butt cheek. She said it tends to be painful because the solution itself is a bit thick, I guess not as easily accepted into the muscle.

And guess what? I have to have another shot! Yay! I have to have a second one within 24 hours of the first -.- i just found that out. I am not amused but it's for the baby so I will obviously do what I have to and endure the pain. 

Hoping to be out of here by 3. I miss my kids :( I really want to snuggle with them then sleep in my own bed.

Contractions are ramping up again. Joy...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx!! Really hope for you he stays in for a few more weeks. Would they actually let you vbac in a situation like this??? I know you were on the fence about it...

Shae: gigs is totally right, there is still a lot of sugar in those, just not carbonated;) imagine gaining 3.5 lbs every semester until you are done with school. Do you really want to be 20-30 lbs heavier in a few years? And yes, metabolism does change... I didn't really believe it until I had to buy bigger pants. My inches didn't come off until I started bfing L and then went down to my teen size pants again!


----------



## gigglebox

I will attest to the metabolism change!

Yeah best choice would be to find a drinkable substitute to satisfy the craving. Can you make your own tea and sweeten with honey? 

Pl i think a vbac is out of the question at this point. They'll probably want to control as many factors as they can.

Funny thing is the dr i really didn't want to deliver me next month was the one on call last night :dohh: still not a big fan :haha: but fortunately the nurses do most everything.

I am hooked up to the contraction & baby hb monitor right now. Myles is hiccupping and it's being amplified over the speaker and I'm giggling about it :haha:

Anyway may need more contraction-stopping meds, whatever you call them.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry about the painful butt shot and the next one to come! 

Loving the hickups, at least there is some joy to your night in the hospital ;) 

As for Dr, his shift will probably end soon, maybe the other one will be in soon :) yay for nurses !!

5 am here, just waiting to see if they cancel the ferry. DH got back into the big island last night, missed the last ferry to our new area and took a hotel near the ferry. There is another storm hitting us ATM, the big ferries already cancelled. If dhs ferry cancels too, he'll come down the island to be with us a day early! My "windy" app is saying that waves and wind will favor the cancelled ferry ;)


----------



## FutureMrs

Thinking of you Gigs!!! Hope baby stays in there a while longer and mama gets some rest:

CB baby is beautiful!!!! Awwwww newborns are just the sweetest.

AFM I did send in the sneak peek test! Says they should receive it Dec 28, not sure how long after them receiving it it takes to get results!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks future! Definitely share the news when you get it!

PL you were right! New much better dr on duty! Yay! She should be in "soon" (hospital "soon" so not sure when) to recheck cervix and discuss a game plan. 

Fx hubby gets to be he early! Will he be home through the holidays?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs ah yes, the thick solution also requires a larger gauge needle so that doesn’t help either. Sorry you have to get another one. Glad you get to hear the cute hiccupping to cheer you up a bit. Also glad shift change resulted in a doctor you like better. Hoping your cervix hasn’t budged!

PL hopefully the cancellations go in your favor. 

Re: metabolism, yeah I’ve always had a very fast metabolism but I think it may be slowing down a little. Last time I was weighed I was 137 lbs, which is totally normal and healthy at 5’8”, but I’m uncomfortable with the thought of being 140+ lbs. SO is quite happy with how my body has been changing, especially since a lot of the weight has gone to my breasts and I gained those 2 cup sizes over the course of the last year, and I didn’t lose them when losing the weight during the summer. Otherwise I think the weight goes to my hips, thighs, and a teeny bit to my stomach. So yeah, SO says I’m “thicc” and has the opposite of complaints, but I don’t want to get much bigger than I am (not that I’m big, but you know what I mean). I think I got up to 136 last year and went back down to 132 over winter break and then again over the summer, so the weight doesn’t seem to be compounding. But I should probably watch it since metabolism can slow a lot in your 20s. In high school I weighed 125-128 while eating whatever I wanted and never exercising. My mom thinks I shouldn’t be afraid of being 140+ lbs because 140 lbs is a perfectly healthy weight for my height, it’s actually often considered the ideal weight for my height, but I’ve always been the skinny girl so it’s weird to me. Also I hate buying new jeans, they’re super expensive, so I really don’t want to be gaining weight and being unable to squeeze into my older jeans.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific oh man shopping with V can be stressful. Shopping carts are a must for us:)

CB sorry about your pain.

Pretty FX then for September baby :)

Jez it's an educational meeting basically. They basically want everyone to do an anesthesia consult even if you are adamant on not wanting epidural. It's going over medical history and other things prior to delivery so you aren't answering all that while in labor pains.

Sorry about having those negative feelings. I get a feeling of dread when V wakes up in the night so it's understandable but I'm not her food source at all.

Shae studying for nursing school is hard. I found a buddy and we group studied reviewing our notes from class and disease processes. You have to know it and apply it to scenarios. It might be different for your school but that's how mine was.

Cutting out drinks other than water is a great way to lose and keep weight off. I typically don't have drinks other than water, but have more lately.

Gigs so glad you got checked out. Back pain with consistent contractions whether they are painful or not need to be looked into. As for steroid shot. Try your best to relax your muscle as you get it. If you tense up in antcipation of the pain it will hurt much worse as your muscle is tight/contracted with the medication going in. In any case, keep on cooking Myles!!

AFM ugh, went to dr. Strep was negative, but throat is red. Also I have glucose and leukocytes in my urine :( when I went to OB Monday I didn't have glucose in my urine. I'm a bit concerned, but I don't feel like I have GD. I passed my test at 24 weeks easily with result of 77. 

Dr told me to take it easy, drink more, and put me on amoxicillin. If things get worse or reduced movements to get back or go to hospital. She also flagged to check up on glucose at next visit on 31st. I'm going to try to lay off sweets. So hard this time of year.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek noooooo we need to stop having issues together :rofl: now i'll be in anticipation of my kids grtting sick! Ao sorry you're dealing with that. I can definitely relate to the anxiety of the unknown and waiting on further results. Hope everything is fine and best of luck resisting sweets!
Oh and thanks for the advice on the shot!

I am sad to learn my platelets have reduced from 120 back to 113 :( on the plus side the steroids should boost them [-o&lt; 

Ughhhh stupid contractions are starting up again. I am not amused.


----------



## gigglebox

Also tv is sooo booooorrriiinng

I am going to be extra annoying today. I have nothing to do here but phone and tv! I am watching some magician/prank show. It was entertaining at first but now it's become redundant and kind of annoying.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, how long are they wanting to keep you in if contractions subside? 
Do you have the Netflix app on your phoen?


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure and no, but i brought my ipad! And that does have netflix! I ran the batteries down last night though so waiting for them to charge.

Stilk waiting for a cervical check. If there is no change I think i'm just gonna hold out for my next steroid shot then check out. I don't see a point staying here if there are no changes. I can always leave a bag packed and come back within 20-30 minutes if need be. I just want to go home and see my kids.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry about the glucose in your urine, that’s odd for that to show up all of a sudden especially with the negative GD test a while back. Hopefully whatever it is gets resolved quickly and the amoxicillin helps with the UTI (I assume that’s what it is based on the leukocytes?)

Gigs I’m sorry you’re stuck in the hospital. I totally understand how boring it is, being in there for just 5 days with my complications post-surgery was awful, I was so bored all the time. And I couldn’t eat so I spent a ton of time looking at pictures of burgers on Pinterest. It’s annoying that they still haven’t checked your cervix. Hm. Still hoping things aren’t budging.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah why did I miss so much at work!!! 

Gigs FX baby stays put a little while longer! 


Evie’s now completely better, the spots are almost completely gone which is good. 

I however have developed many spots on the back of my throat, on my tonsils and is slowly travelling forward, I’ve also got 3 on my hands and 1 on my left foot. So I’ve pretty much definitely got HFM! 

Been to work the last few days but if my face is broken out tomorrow I’m not going! Currently using lots of meds to keep me from passing out but I can’t eat anything because everytime I swallow it’s like swallowing razor blades.


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately i am now 1cm dilated and 50% effaced :(the nurse has tried to reassure me that it's entirely possible things will stop/not progress from here and the contractions can slow/stop but I am so insanely nervous. My contractions had slowed to 20-30 minutes but are back up to 5-6 minutes apart. We'll see...going to be rechecked in 30-90 minutes I think.

You know i was kind of thinking about this little man and I couldn't ((got cut off hete cause dr came in)) i think i was going to say a part of me has been thinking in the back of my mind i'll meet him early, before all this started. I also kept thinking of all the projects i could do if i end up on bed rest. Irony!

Just trying to take things as they come.


UPDATE: no change in a couple hours and contractions have slowed! Yay! I will be on meds to try and stop the contractions and on modified bed rest but I get to leave :thumbup: i do have to come back if the contractions come on again or (obviously) any fluid leaking, bleeding, etc. best case scenario for now so i am happy.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m glad you get to go home and baby seems to be staying put for the time being. Fx’d the contractions stay away with the meds and you don’t progress any further.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, so glad for you to hear that!!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I know. We both need to have our bodies cooperate :rofl: I hope your boys don't get sick especially right before Christmas. I can't imagine how much you missed them yesterday. FX the steriod shots bring your levels up again. Did relaxing your muscle help?? It helps me. I used to get them more as a child because it was only thing to help me after bee stings.

Glad things didn't progress further and hope he keep cooking another 5 weeks. I'd say best to be prepared that he may come early so have a bag packed.

Shae thank you. Yeah between my throat leukoesterace in my urine and low grade fever she wanted to be proactive. My micro came back with WBC 1 which is wnl. So not sure on that. I do feel much better today. 

Kitty that sounds more like strep to me with swallowing razor blades description. It can also cause a rash so best get checked as untreated strep can cause kidney or heart issues.

AFM feeling much better. My temp got up to 99.9 so it wasn't horrible but I felt awful. I put V down around 7 and basically laid in bed the rest of the night.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh you poor ladies, I really hope you all feel better quickly. Being sick is miserable, and especially if you're pregnant, and especially if swallowing things is painful! Fx for a quick healing process! 

So the latest here...none of the pharmacies have the meds I need to help stop contractions. I am waiting for them to be delivered to my local walmart which won't be until after 4, go figure. I am supposed to be taking it 3x a day and as of now it'll be almost 22 hours since my last dose. I've defbeen contracting today but they are spaced out a ton so that's good, only a couple in an hour or so. I am supposed to go in if they start coming less than 10 minutes apart. 

The thing that has me mildly freaked is I may have lost a bit if plug...no blood in it but that super gelatinous glob, maybe the size of my thumb nail...

Fluek the second shot wasn't as bad as the first but definitely still hurt. I got it in my thigh this time. Hubby reports my butt is bruised where the first one was. I forgot to check for myself...

Anywho on the plus side of things at least i have the steroids so hopefully that helps both Myles' lungs and my platelets should he make an early arrival. His heart looked amazing on the monitor and he is still super active so those are also positive things. Sorry if I'm repeating myself!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m glad you’re feeling better!

Gigs yikes I’m sorry the pharmacies don’t have them on hand, I hope the meds get to the Walmart in time and everything is okay. Did you call your doctor about the mucus plug, just in case?


----------



## gigglebox

UGHGHH THE F***ING WALMART LIED!!! They tell me NOW the meds are back ordered!!! And I'm contracting again, next closest place that has this med is 25 minutes away and they said it may take an HOUR to get the script sent over!!! i am freaking out y'all.

Shae no didn't bother about the plug cause it was only a bit.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh gigs this must be so scary for you!!! :hugs: have you managed to get your meds?? I wouldn’t worry too much about the bit of plug, I lost a huge think piece of plug at 14-16 weeks or something and lost fingernail size pieces frequently after that and still went well and truly full term! I really hope everything’s okay xx


----------



## claireybell

Ah Flueks im sorry your feeling ill hun.. have u tried any of those throat sprays thst mildly numb so you can swallow without pain? Not sure if their safe in pg or not though.. glad your temp went down a bit, pg & illness is pants :( big hugs

Kitty, oh noooo.. & right ontop of Christmas aswell, hopefully the worst of it will come & go before Tuesday, big hugs aswell hun 

Omg Gigs??!!! Jeeze I bet you were pooping ye self :shock: & ive just seen your latest update about the Walmart prescription issue, arfghhhhhhh!!! Will they not be able to re-forward the script over for you to the other Pharmacy or will it need to come straight from the Hospital??? That lil baby Boy best stay put! :hugs:

Jez, i used to feel that stress & annoyance when i was bf’ing Nuala! Until I discovered it was comfort feed in the night & she was actually quite happy to suck on a Dummy/Soother & so the bf’ing then stopped at 5 months old! Its amazing your still doing it hun, are u trying to get her out of having the feeds at night? 

Currently 23:54 here & im night feeding Hayden, my boobs are like rocks atm lol & he keeps drinking & then falling asleep pffft! He needs to deflate both me boobs their hurting ha ha! Bf’ing joys eh?!! Thinking I may buy a manual breast pump & use it on next feed etc..


----------



## gigglebox

They crapy pharmacy forwarded the script to the other place, I finally got the meds when my contractions were getting about 9-10 minutes apart. They finally slowed, to the point if i had any I didn't notice them, but they're picking up again :cry: last three have been 13 minutes apart. Pllleeeaaase slow down! Please hang in there until 2019!

Oh yeah cb I was definitely shittin'! I get nervous poo lmao! Sorry about the sore boobs :/ i bought a manual pump with Lev to use at night, especially for those time i woke up needed a bit of relief and he was still snoozing. Worked great! 

Kit thanks for the reassurance. I will be more worried about the plug if i lose more, especially whilst contracting...

Just got another at 12 minutes...

My doctor warned me if I am going to go into labor no meds will stop it. Those words are echoing in my mind...blah.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yikes about the meds. You’d think they’d have better availability of such time sensitive medications. I hope the contractions slow down!


----------



## gigglebox

I know right?! Or you'd think the pharmacy could have known the thing was on backorder, then i could have called around for it first thing in the morning instead of going nearly 22 hours between doses...

Anyway I've woken up to 9-10 minute apart contractions. I took another dose of meds 40 minutes early...hoping they work and I don't have to go back to l&d tonight (this morning?). It's just about 1:30am. This is reminding me a lot of Lev's birth...blahhhh.


----------



## claireybell

Eeek Gigs!!! If you went into full on labour would they try & stop it??? 

Forgot to say i love your latest commission on Instagram you talented lady!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs praying the meds keep the contractions at bay, even for just a few more days for his lungs to be more developed, though hopefully for a few more weeks.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I know losing plug is far more scary and worrying when you’re contracting, I really hope he stays put until January. Do keep us updated as best you can, I’ll be thinking of you Hun xx


----------



## gigglebox

I love you guys :hugs:

I was getting them regularly all last night. They finally slowed to 12-14 minutes and got less strong so I just went to sleep. Been awake this morning about 20 minutes and none so far except maybe a small one.

I sat a lot yesterday but did drive around a bit and was on my feet more than I probably should have been...definitely going to take things much easier today. I feel better armed with my meds, too. 

ENOUGH ABOUT ME!

Shae are you home for xmas now? Seeing the bf over vacation? Are your parents super proud of your school performance?

Kit how are things? Did you manage to shabe down the cabinet well enough to fit your appliance in? I want to see your kitchen when it's done! Or heck even a before and after.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs thinking of you. Hope the mess kick in and labor stays away


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs omg what a whirlwind. I hope contractions stay at bay. V was born 34+6 and was very healthy. I didn't even get the steriod shot as my waters had broken and I was 3cm dilated by the time I got to hospital. As far as plug, I lost a large piece, think as long as your middle finger but not as thick. I lost it I think 3 to 4 days before her arrival. Plug can definitely regenerate but with what's going on I'd be more cautious about it. Hope he stays put longer though. Crazy how the pharmacy did that. It's not a medication that's okay to wait for.

CB ugh I gag with taste of that throat spray. My throat has been fine though starting yesterday morning. Ugh V would fall asleep at the boob and not want to wake. Hope you get some relief.

AFM well apparently DHs pcp didn't swab him for strep. So he may or may not have strep. He does have HFM!!! He has blisters all over his left hand and some on feet. He has one on his throat too. I have a blister on my middle finger and bottom left foot. Hoping it's not HFM, but wouldn't be surprised. I don't feel bad at least.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugggh what a mess! Hope everyone is tip top soon over there Fluek, and especially that you don't get sick! At least not worse!

And as predicted the kids are falling ill now, ha! Levin has a runny nose and Des was complaining of a hurt tummy this morning. They both seem ok so hoping it doesn't progress for either of them...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I hope it doesn't get worse for them. I hate it when kids are sick. V seems to be better and HFM shouldn't be contagious from her at Christmas. I suppose we may be wearing masks and gloves at out Christmas festivities. :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Looks like we'll be doing it together as Des threw up :roll: I am barely phased because I totally called this lol.
We have a big family dinner tomorrow and I'm hoping we all make it!

Just wondering...if y'all have a significant other did you get them something for the holidays? I got hubs a few things but his big gift is a sweatshirt. Sounds like a cheap cop out gift but it is made by an artist in canada that makes these really cool sketches to apply to her clothing. Between the actual item and shipping internationally it was a freakin $90 gift!

I already know hubs got me this tennis bracelet (cz, of course) that I've been oogling for some time so I am super stoked to get that!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’ve been home for a week now, thank goodness. I’ve been able to see SO more often since we’re both home from college. And yes, my parents are quite proud :)
Sorry Des is sick :( have the contractions stopped?

Flueks sorry hubs has HFM. That doesn’t sound like fun.


----------



## gigglebox

No, they aren't stopping and in fact picked up again :roll: waiting for a call back from the ob on call right now. Fortunately she is the main person who dealt with me the other day. 

Shae what did you get SO for xmas?


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry the contractions are starting up again, I will 100% show you a picture of the kitchen once all the stuffs put away :rofl: honestly half our kitchen is still in the boxes!! 

I got Lewis a keyring with our move in date in on it and a personalised coupon book because we hardly ever do anything together anymore, I don’t know want Lewis got me but I doubt very much haha!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs damn it I’m sorry they’re picking up again. Good thing you got the steroid shots, so if you do have Myles in the next few days his lungs will be better suited for his arrival. 
I got SO two video games that were on his steam wish list. I have them scheduled so they arrive on Christmas morning at 5 am. 

Kitty aw I love the coupon book thing, almost got that for SO one year but I decided I was too broke to order them and made something for him instead. Don’t remember what.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs what irony. I forgot o mention I woke up at 4 with strong AF like cramps. I drank water, rolled on my side, emptied my bladder....not in that order. Went away thankfully. Sorry yours are ramping up. Well hoping Des will at least be over his bug by Christmas. Are you having to cook for the dinner tomorrow?

We split paying for electric fireplace. I also got him a ddpy water bottle, a knockoff yeti thermos, beard oil, and some disney themed game.

Shae enjoy time with SO and your family. Does he go to your family for Christmas and/or do you go to his??

That's neat about the games arriving at 5 a.m.Christmas day. 

Kitty how sweet. We don't do much either as just the two of us. I really enjoy it when it happens though.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit What kind of coupons are in the book? I've never heard of this and I am intrigued :-k ugh moving sucks! Good luck to ya unpacking all the boxes.

Shae what is steam? What games did you get? Des got on hubby's xbox account and downloaded Red Dead Redemption 2 for him :rofl: bought on hubs' credit card of course! I had to laugh...then we had a serious talk about downloading things without permission :haha: it was sweet though, well intentioned.

OMG FLUEK IS IT KINGDOM HEARTS??? I saw they were coming out with a new one!!! So sad not on xbox!

Afm, same song and dance...contractions were coming less than 10 minutes apart but eased off about 40 minutes after my med dose. I called the obgyn and asked if i could take them less than 8 hours apart (as perscribed). She said yes, i can do 6-7 hours as needed but the worry is making my blood pressure too low as evidently this med is also to lower bp. So i have to be mindful of low bp symptoms now as well. I've tolerated the 8 hrs just fine though so thinking one hour won't make a huge difference.

She said nothing is going to stop my contractions, the goal is just to slow them as much as possibe. 

We are all keeping our fingers crossed for him to stay put until at LEAST after xmas, but I really hope he is a 2019 baby!


----------



## claireybell

Please stay put until January Baby Gigglebox! How many days/weeks will the Meds last you Gigs??

We decided that with the new baby & gifts we spent on the kids, we wouldn’t be doing gifts for each other this year or relatives, only our 2 & the Nieces & Nephews... but then of course in typical SO style hes gone out & got me 3 gifts from ours #eyeroll!!! I ended up getting him a huuuuuge bottle of Hugo Boss ‘Scent’ aftershave which is on offer but thats it lol it cost me around £40’ish but he told me not to get anything else for him after i said hes got 1 present lol! He likes his smellies, he doesn’t know what he’s got though :)

We be doing the Christmas food shop today, SO is going out early with a list ive written, lets see if he gets the right bits Lol

Flueks the blisters u have sounds like HFM :( i hope u dont get it bad hun..

Sadly, Dr said to me when Nuala had it in October, if you’v had it beforr you can still get it, big hugs

Kit yay & your in woop!! Send us a pic when most boxes are cleared :) I hope u & Evie are feeling alot better & your hubs hasn’t caught the HFM. Will u have a Christmas tree this year or leaving it until next year?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs steam is a gaming platform for PC. You can buy most games for PC on it. I got him Dark Souls II and III.
Fx’d Myles hangs in there until after Christmas and New Years!

Flueks glad the cramps went away. I don’t have a fireplace at my house but my grandfather has an electric one and it’s lovely!
Since SO and I aren’t married/living together, we still spend Christmas with our respective families. He goes to his grandparents’ house every year, and I always am home for Christmas morning and it varies where we eat dinner, this year it’s at my house and my godmother and her family are coming over, sometimes we go to their house and we used to often go to my godfather’s house but he and his family moved to Georgia about 5.5 years ago I think.
Anyway. Once we’re living together we’ll either have our own little Christmas or we’ll see if we can get the whole family together or we’ll swap each year which house to go to etc. We haven’t talked about that yet since we’ve still got a few years.

CB I always have a hard time with gifts so it sucks when they buy you one and you’re like crap I have to get one just as good! Haha anyway sounds like you’ve got it covered with the super nice aftershave.


What’s everyone planning for Christmas meals/dinner?

In my family we have breakfast after opening our stockings, we have cinnamon rolls every year. Then for dinner this year we’re having spiral ham, green bean casserole, sweet potato casserole, and tater tots for the picky kids. We’re having veggie and cheese platters, baked Brie with fig jam, and my mom’s chili dip for while the food is cooking. Mixed berry pie and cookies for dessert.
We always have christmas dinner on Christmas Day but I know some people do it on Christmas Eve.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i hope you enjoy the gifts he got you! How nice though to not have to shop much. I am still wrapping gifts but I am just down to our 2 kiddos now :thumbup: which is only like 4-5 small things. Only trouble is wrapping them out of site!

My poor mom had to shop for our xmas stuff last night since I can't walk around. She was gone for HOURS. Meanwhile FIL #2 and his "thing" (married girlfriend) came to visit and that was nice and awkward lmao. They did buy us pizza for dinner so bonus there. But things definitely got uncomfortable briefly when FIL brought up wanting to make gf his wife...which she has been dragging him along for 5 years and still isn't officially divorced. In our personal conversations we call her the serpent in the grass lol.

Another question for y'all--what's your favorite holiday food this time of the year? I am SSOOOOOO looking forward to oyster stew! I love it!


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh I could spend pages talking anout food :rofl: we have a tradition with the inlaws to have a dinner before xmas (which is today but with all the sick kids...we'll see--Levin threw up last night too). 

Dinner's main course is lobster tails & prime rib with a lot of delicious side dishes. But the most fun part is we open "stocking stuffers", which are generally inexpensive gifts we have to feel, shake, smell, and guess before we get to open them. You are not allowed to open a gift until you figure it out. If you're truly stumped you get hints. It's actually quite fun!

Xmas eve we traditionally go out for Thai food. Yummmm

Xmas morning we have oyster stew and bagels.

Xmas dinner is usually cooked by my mom but this year MIL is hosting and it's a italian inspired lasagna dinner :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs wow I’ve never had oyster stew, what’s it like? I love New England clam chowder (the stuff at my school is the ultimate comfort food) but I imagine oyster stew is quite different from chowder. The Christmas Eve Eve dinner sounds amazing!

My favorite food at Christmas is green bean casserole. We have it at every single holiday because I love it so much. Really the only big difference between thanksgiving and Christmas dinners for my family is turkey vs ham lol, we’re not super creative haha but I like it.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I think it was some trivia board game. Although LOVE kingdom hearts!!! Once the 3rd one comes out will definitely have to buy it. DH has PS4 and I have XBOX1. FX for Myles to be a 2019 baby!!

OMG I can't imagine trying to wrap their presents. V thankfully goes to bed round 730 so it gives me plenty of time, but school age they go to bed later so I imagine that's challenging. I never dated anyone that was separated but not divorced. However I've never seen anyone like that ever divorce their spouse. That would be so awkward at the dinner table. 

My fav holiday food is deviled eggs, yum!! Oh and that was so nice of your mom, I can't imagine shopping this close to Christmas.

CB oh I hate when ppl say no presents then they get you something and you feel guilty. Hope you both enjoy your gifts:)


Shae that makes sense. I just wasn't sure with as long as you'd been together. 

I didn't feel like doing a big Christmas dinner so I'm just fixing a casserole for breakfast. Also it was requested I make my chocolate pecan pie so I'll fix that as well.

AFM I still only have the 3 blisters so I'm hoping I don't get full blown HFM. No more cramps :) poor DH has horrible HFM though. Hurt him to shower and put his shoes on. I'm hoping he feels better soon.


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Flueks, your poor hubs, still, its good you havent got full whack of the HFM though, limited meds its crappy when preggers! What are Deviled eggs?? Never heard of them.. ioh & that choc-pecan pie sounds bloomin awesome! 

Oooh Gigs your crimbo meals & gift traditions sounds great, us & the kids are too excited on xmas morning, we read the labels & then rip the paper straight off haha! Your Christmas dinner Italian style with MIL sounds like its gonna be yummy! 

So your FIL’s gf - is she still married to an ex that she wont divorce?? Talk about dragging it out!! 

We just do the traditional Christmas roast dinner, no turkey this year, we have a big ol Gammon joint with like a honey-marmalade glaze mmmmmm i cant wait to slow cook that bad boy Lol! Il be slow cooking tomorrow so on Christmas day it’ll just be roasty spuds & the vegetables to cook :) oh & mini pigs in blankets mmm droooool yum yum! We still have a lil bit of food Shopping to do, we’re all getting up super early tomorrow morning & doing it then, il be a walking zombie no doubt! That being said, Hayden seemed to snooze in between his night feeds last night so i wasn’t as zzzzZ this morning which was great!


----------



## shaescott

CB omg you’ve never had deviled eggs? They’re pretty popular in the US as an appetizer. You hard boil eggs, slice them in half the long way, scoop all the yolks into a bowl, mix in some mayo and whatever else you like, scoop or pipe the yolk mix back into the eggs, and sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg deviled eggs *drool* that is one of my faves and i hope someone makes them!


----------



## DobbyForever

Deviled eggs are amazing. Until you make them yourself and you die a little. Like cheesecake. One of those I was happier not knowing what is in it but still gonna eat it lol.

I’m cranky. A is at 103. I probably am too. Fam has been in Hawaii so no help and then they were saying we were going to go to this ritzy restaurant on Santana row for Christmas dinner then spring it on me yesterday that they want dinner at home.

Just order the Safeway meal they said like ffs. 1. Not that easy 2. That’s still two trips to Safeway minimum. Luckily I had a pie in the freezer from a fundraiser

And I have been to two malls, three targets, and two Walmart’s and couldn’t find something to get Aiden for Christmas 

Sorry just needed to b* about my first world problems


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry you're stressed Dobby! I barely got Lev anything because I know he's about to get showered with crap from family. I got him a stuffed deer (from santa) and a kick ball, because he loves stuffed animals and balls. The boys will also have a shared santa gift -- a mini indoor trampoline.


----------



## gigglebox

Also...MIL made deviled eggs! Had them for dinner tonight. Yummmmmmmmm

And we're moving oyster stew breakfast up to tomorrow morning "just in case" :happydance: 

Shae it's nothing like clam chowder. It's in a cream stock but much thinner than chowder. Also the oysters are whole so you reeeaally have to like oysters to like the stew.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs huh I’d try it but not sure if I’d like it. When you say whole do you mean still in the shell? Or not chopped up?

Dobs yikes it’s rough to suddenly be asked to host a dinner. And re: gifts for A, try not to worry, he probably doesn’t understand Christmas, so don’t stress yourself out trying to find the perfect gift, and don’t beat yourself up if you just can’t find anything. I say that knowing it’s very difficult not to be hard on oneself.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I also misplaced the gifts I did get him (couple books from the scholastic warehouse sale, teacher perks and there’s a warehouse 10m from my house and a couple outfits). It’s just a pitiful Christmas with everyone off in HI and coming back at 10pm Christmas Eve. Idk. Whatever. I don’t mind the shopping and cooking, I do it most holidays. But A has had some breathing problems and a 103 fever off and on since mid last week. So taking him out feels awful and he’s so ornary. Then the inhaler they prescribed him has an adult mask so it’s useless. And I have whatever virus he has so I feel junky

Just pissy. So so pissy lol. Hopefully it’s pms and I get my period at a decent cycle length this go

Gigs glad the oyster stew bonanza was moved up! Woot! I’d try it. But not a huge oyster person. Love it when it’s well done with the right little bit of stuff paired to it. But the look, smell, and texture are hard for me to get beyond. But I have had amazing oyster on the half shellat sushi places. So enjoy!!!!

Sorry I haven’t been catching up. Just so much going on at work. I think we are going to end up striking this year.


----------



## gigglebox

The ousters are whole, not in the shell. Some people get quite grossed out by the texture of an entire oyster.

Omg dobs I had raw half shell oysters the first time this past year and *drool* soooooo good. I didn't know what I was missing! I had the good fortune to have them again at my birthday dinner out and hubs' company dinner (no f's given on spending his boss's money! Ha!).

That does suck family isn't coming in until late. I just feel like family festivities should abound around the holidays :/ but i know that's not typical. Anyway sorry A is not in good health again, and you as well! Certainly doesn't help things. Has his illness ever been investigated? I feel like he gets those fevers frequently. With the breathing too...could there be mold somewhere? At home or in daycare? I am just totally speculating.


----------



## Flueky88

Cb I can post the recipe later or pm it to you if you're interested. It's very simple to make chocolate pecan pie. Yes I'm glad I didn't really progress as illness in pregnancy sucks. 

Also, Shae described deviled eggs well. They are quite yummy and the more sour the better :) your dinner sounds yummy. I'm afraid we won't be having a traditional christmas feast, but it's okay. Glad Hayden slept through more. Hope he's an excellent sleeper for you :)

Dobby lol I don't care as long as it tastes good. I'll try about anything. I haven't braved raw oysters yet. I would try if someone else ordered. I don't want to waste money on something I don't like.

Sorry you and A are sick again. I hope that you both feel better soon. Also, I wouldn't do some big dinner when you are both sick. I think if they wanted that they should come home earlier and help out. Just my opinion on that matter. Also, sorry about not finding a gift for A. For real they usually like basic household items. Buy a thing of measuring cups. V would usually rather play with an ordinary object as a toy. :hugs: 

Gigs yay for deviled eggs!!! You are halfway through 34 weeks!! Wtg :) every day is milestone. If he will just cook a little longer.

AFM DH is so so. His rash isn't as painful as it was, but still lots of spots. So looks like just a small Christmas at our house. My mom and stepdad are coming over and I think MIL. I'm still disappointed that we won't see rest of the family since his rash isn't gone, but I'm thankful for being with DH and V as they are most important. 

I heard office was supposed to close at 2 today. It's so hard to work. I've done a few things, but still. I hope everyone that celebrates has a Merry Christmas:)


----------



## gigglebox

Merry Christmas to you too Fluek!
And everyone else!
Hope if y'all are at work today it goes quickly!


----------



## Marumi

I just started bleeding on Christmas Eve...hoping its nothing but may be my third chemical in a row. I feel hopeless...


----------



## claireybell

Merry Christmas ladies! SO just finished all the wrapping himself as i been feeding Hayden lol! Im sat in the lounge, watching crimbo films & havin a peppermint tea, going all out tonight ha ha! 

Flueks ooh id love that recipe hun :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Merry Christmas ladies! 

Mom and I are in the midst of making Christmas dinner tonight, then tomorrow we are going over to mil for Christmas dinner. I was talking to future - sister-in-law 2 days ago and she was already apprehensive if Xmas dinner would turn out like Thanksgiving where she and sister-in-law cooked everything.... So we shall see. Mil had everything done by the 2 girls... She barely moved a finger. I don't mind helping, but I don't expect to cook a full dinner when I am invited either. 

Dobs, i'd say cancel on the grounds that A is sick unless they want to do the majority of cooking!

Gigs, how are the contractions? Staying away hopefully?


----------



## claireybell

Hope you have a lovely Christmas Pacific & your dinner is mega tastey! If im ever invited around for dinner I wouldn’t expect to be cooking most or any of it esp being quite pg lol! But thats me...


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed! As the pregnant one you should be waited on and pampered ;)

I am still contracting but they have been pretty spaced out today. In new news I've started to leak colostrum :/ not sure if that indicates anything impending or if it's just one of those things. I know lots of women leak before birth but I never had so I'm raising an eyebrow at it but not worrying yet.

My big fear currently is catching the bug floating around that both my kids had. My SIL, who was at our family gathering last night, caught it and was pretty sick today. My dad is here and had the shuts pretty bad this evening...no throwing up though. I am so scared that I will catch it and that the involuntary contractions of my abdomen either pooping or vomiting will set off labor.

Nothing I can do though...just drinking lots of water and staying on top of my meds & vitamins.

Anyway...
Marumi not sure if you meant to start a new thread but sorry about your repeat losses. Have you had them investigated by your dr?


----------



## pacificlove

I totally agree with you cb and gigs! I don't mind helping set a table or stirring a pot here or there, but to stuff the turkey or make a whole pie at someone else's house when invited... No thanks. We will see how today goes and I'll update. 

Gigs: sorry about the lingering sickness, fx you don't get that for Christmas. Glad to hear the contractions are staying off. I leak colostrum too. Especially near the end. DH has already said he needs to be careful around my boobs when getting frisky ;), touch too much and they leak even by my hands. no more nipple play for you, that can trigger contractions I hear. 

We were planning on doing presents last night as it's always been our tradition, but by 530 L was giving clear signs of "bedtime" even though he had a nap during the day. By 6 he was in bed. 40 minutes later dh walked by his room and he heard him quietly playing with his wooden train set, in the dark! Lol, at least he was quiet and in bed.


----------



## gigglebox

Trust me PL, ain't no one gettin' near these ta tas! I'm on pelvic rest, can't be doing any gateway foreplay :rofl:

Not sick so far but my contractions have started this morning, 4-7 minutes apart -.- I waited longer in between pills since contractions were so spaced out yesterday & last night/this morning...and they say take "as needed". took meds about 40 minutes ago so hoping it kicks in very very soon. They aren't painful though so that's good.

Anyone open gifts yet? I got a bunch of stuff this morning! I have to say my favorite is the cz tennis bracelet :haha: too bad i was planning to wear it to a wedding on Friday but it's 2 hours away so definitely having to cancel that plan :( I was really looking forward to it, too. Oh well!


----------



## shaescott

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Michellebelle

Merry Christmas! Just popping in before heading to bed. Been battling a cold over here that I thought I was pretty much over, but woke up pretty sick today. Thankfully it was a low-key Christmas this year so I got to rest some.


----------



## claireybell

Merry Christmas Michelle- sorry your feeling under the weather aswell hun.. glad u had a chilled one yesterday:hugs:

Gigs fx your immune system is super high that your bod is fighting off that bug & you wont get it! 

I was having colostrum leaking from 25-30 wks, had a habit of doing a mini squeeze in the shower most days lol! Hopefully its not an early sign of labour for you..! 

Ooh a pic of the bracelet please :) 

Pacific lol at L secretly playing with toys later in the eve, ive caught Nuala doing that before haha made me laugh :) hope he slept well in the end though. 

SO got me some lovely perfumes & smelly bits n bobs from the kids, im the easiest person to buy for, i love anything ha easily pleased


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Mich! Hope you're feeling a bit better by the time you read this.

Cb ooohhh smelly things! We have a shop hete called bath & body works that is full of these things--lotions, shower gels, sprays, candles...it's so fun to go smell all the stuff! I got a gift card for there. When I'm able I'll have to make a trip up there.

Glad I'm not the only one who squeezes her boobs to test them :haha:

Feelingva little icky this morning...hubs says he wasn't feeling right either; thinks it's the rich xmas food. I hope that's all it is. I am so scared of the stomach bug.


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa my friend referred to me as the ‘tit squeezer’ :haha: im glad im not the only one who does it too Gigs haha! 

Im a real sucker for smelly bath & body shops, i could spend a mini fortune in places like that! Hope u manage to get so yummy smelling products gigs :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Merry belated Christmas, everyone.

Re: deviled eggs. I don't like eating cooked yolks, so I've never had one. When my friend was helping me plan my baby shower, she insisted there'd be deviled egg cuz it wouldn't be a proper shower without them. lol

Dobby - Sorry you were stressing over holiday stuff, but at least it's over now. Hope you and A was feeling better.

Marumi - Sorry about your losses. How's your bleeding today?

Flueky - Sorry to hear your DH's rash is still there and you missed out on your big XMas gathering.

Michelle - Hope you're feeling better today.

Gigs - Glad to hear your contractions aren't too bad and that it looks like the bug didn't get to you.

AFM, we spent the night of the 24th at my place, so we did XMas morning with my mom. Then we drove 30 mins down the highway to be with FIL's family. After being there for a few hours, we drove another 50 mins to be with MIL's family. Wasn't as hectic as it sounds though and it was nice to see everyone. Alex made out really well. Lots of clothing, several smaller toys, a few books, and a foam arm chair.

I took an opk on Monday afternoon, but I wasn't quite sure if it was + or close to +. It's dry and long passed the 3-5 min result window, but what do you ladies think? SO and I were able to DTD on the night of the 24th and I wanted to do it again last night, but he was looking at boxing day deals on the computer and I fell asleep waiting. FX we can do it again tonight though.


----------



## gigglebox

Looks positive to me :thumbup:
We had "four christmases" on in the background yesterday and that is reminding me of your situation, jumping from house to house! I hope you can relax a bit now that it's over.

Cb lol "tit squeezer" :rofl: haha when I was in milk last time hubs would challenge me across the bathroom to hit him with it, and I did :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Just had my follow up appt 
Things look good despite all the contractions yesterday. I am slightly more dilated, closer to 2 now than 1, but otherwise no changes and cervix still feels firm. So yay!
The bad news is I definitely have the stomach bug. I haven't thrown up yet but I know it's coming. Goal now is to stay as hydrated as I can.


----------



## gigglebox

...also I have started The Hunger Games series. Almost finished the first book. I am thankful to have these right now! I get so bored watching tv. I was so bored at the hospital! My perspective has certainly changed on it since getting rid of "normal" tv. I do appreciate the treat of watching HGTV shows though :haha:


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- i loved that series.... don’t bother with divergent series. You will chunk the last book in the series out the window...

I love to read. In fact for Christmas i ordered myself a kindle paperwhite to replace my aging kindle fire. I didn’t really like the fire for reading anyway so I was more than happy to spend my Christmas money on a replacement.

In other news i have to help my baby sister move down to her new town in preparation for her hubs to start his job with border patrol once he graduates from the academy. We leave next week on Friday and come back Sunday. Then I start back to work on that Monday. Oh and i also have to help her pick her stuff up here too. I’m really gonna miss her... she got her iud out and now she’s ttc so I hope that it’s a short time for her till she gets pregnant.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty, your opk looks pretty much positive to me, easily get in another jiggy sesh hehe! Glad u had a nice Christmas day & Alex got some lovely bits :) 

Urhh Gigs nooooo... have all that have had this Bug still got it? Just hoping its a 48hr thing & it passes quickly should you get it :-/ big hugs! Your only 1cm away from what i was & i was in labour for 24hrs, fx you dont dilate past 3cm, could be your body prepping itself that in a few wks time your ready :thumbup: (should you decide m to labour) 

Texas - hey hun, hope you are well & had a lovely Christmas :) Is your younger sister moving very far away from you?? Fx for you becoming an Aunt very soon :hugs: 

Im not a huuuge reader tbh, both my sisters & my Mum are, I must’ve missed than gene to have good concentration lol! However, ive read all Harry P books I couldn’t put them down & the 2 ‘The unmumsy Mum’ books which are hilarious ;)


----------



## TexasRider

She’s moving 9 hours away.... we are up near the red river/ Oklahoma border and she’s moving down to the Rio Grande/Mexico border.... not excited about her moving so far away.... i already have a total of 7 nieces and nephews. But this one will be special... 

Christmas was ok. T has autism and Christmas this year was rough: she was excited but it was too much for her and her excitement turned into anxiety and she cried for 2 hours Christmas Eve cause she thought Santa was going to skip her house. And every time we got onto her for doing something wrong she immediately started crying and saying she wasn’t going to get any presents... very hysterical. Poor kiddo...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hope you feel better soon! 
Lol on the tit squeeze, YES I have done the same thing: use it as a weapon across the room on DH! I think he's already dreading me being in milk :haha:

Christmas here was good, L got just the right amount of toys and clothes. Enough that all got paid attention to and played with after being unwrapped. At mils house I think everyone just wanted to see how he reacted to their gift so the speed was faster which was a bit more challenging to L. We managed to leave our least favorite gift there in an attempt to make mils house ' kid friendlier" with a toy we don't really need at our house. ;) I think it even came from her..... 
As far as cooking the food went: mil made buns and cranberry sauce in the morning. Turkey and all the fixings were made by 2/3 of the sister in laws.... I felt bad and asked if they needed help but they were understanding that I am actually getting quite sore now and told me they had it. They both said they didn't mind doing the cooking and are used to it, but ... Yeah....


----------



## gigglebox

Pl final weeks are rough aren't they? Just enjoy people doing things for you! This time is so short. I have to laugh at leaving toys at the inlaws--we did the same thing. MIL has the ones that are noisy :rofl: glad L had a good Christmas! I think we also did pretty good with the amount of toys. Not too many and the kids aren't fixated on just one. 

Tex so sorry she is moving so far away! That is rough :( my brother, who is also one of my best friends, moved to the other coast and that's where his wife's family lives. I doubt if he ever moves back into driving distance again. It's such a bummer...but hopefully with hubby's new business maybe we'll soon be able to afford flights out there. Right now the only time I see him is if he flys out here which is generally 1-3 times a year.
Sorry about T's meltdown :( how did she do on Christmas morning when Santa finally came? Des was very matter of fact and unimpressed. The only thing he said about Santa was, "we have to leave the door open because we don't have a chimney." Then the morning of he just came out of his room, said good morning to my husband, and sat on the couch :haha: his Christmas reactions are always very lackluster, until he's opening gifts. Hopefully the other kids get a little more amped up about it!

Cb thankfully this bug is just a 24 hour one! I feel much better this morning :thumbup: now just regular pregnancy pains haha. I'll have to look into the unmummsy book you mentioned, though my typical reads are in the fantasy genre. At least the ones I seem to get sucked into...Anywho how are you holding up over there? I hope Hayden is falling into some sort of decent sleeping pattern for you.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs just noticed today is 35 weeks for you! Yay for another week with baby still in, and yay for baby not coming before Christmas! Looks like he’ll probably wait until January at this point, thank goodness!

I had a lovely Christmas. I got a few funny games, including Cards Against Muggles (like cards against humanity, slightly less crude but still very crude) and What Do You Meme (not sure how that one works, just know it involves memes). My mom got me a smart pen to help with note taking this upcoming semester. 

I got my clinical assignment. I’ll be at a hospital 20 minutes away from my college. The bad news is that they start at 6:30 am instead of 7 am at that hospital, so I have to leave at legit 6 am every Wednesday next semester. Maybe earlier. I’ll have to see what the traffic is like at that time of day with Waze. I’d much rather start later and end later, I’m very much a night person. But there’s nothing I can do about it, so I’ll just have to deal with it.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks shae! I am very pleased we've hit the 35 week mark. Every extra day is great but a whole week is such a relief. It's possible if I make it to 36 or 37 weeks they may take me off the meds and just let me go into labor if it's going to happen. I guess at that point I'll just have the c section when they can fit me in that day. 

Ughh that early morning shift sounds miserable. I used to work at a dog daycare and the morning shift started at 5:30am! It was brutal!


----------



## pacificlove

Tex, sorry T had a meltdown, was all better once santa did bring presents? 
I hear you about family being far away... Especially when you are close. 

Gigs: I definitely did not feel like this with Ls pregnancy. I had all the energy and no pain after my activities. With this one: I can't even turn in my sleep without my pelvis giving a crack. 

Shae: that's awesome, 20 minutes to work is nothing ;)

We finally made it to our rental in the new area! No storms or anything kept us away this time. Now to wait for our furniture and boxes. (Thankfully the rental does have a bed, couch (although smelly), and kitchen table). Supposed to have internet set up tomorrow.

Also as a side note: remember the small island we lived on before: well they got hit with a powerful storm 8 days ago. Our previous house still does not have power restored.. this is day 8! That also means no water (Wells require power) and as usual no cell phone reception.
t


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Glad to hear you're still hanging in there. :)

Texas - I can't even imagine a close family member moving that far away. And sorry about T's little meltdown. I hope she ended up enjoying the day though.

shae - Early mornings suck, but at least it's only once a week for 14 weeks(?)

PL - Looks like you got lucky with that storm and the move.

Re: Reading, I'd like to read but I can't justify spending $10+ on a book I'll probably just read once. And I can't read things for long periods of time off a screen. However, there are 2 books I plan on buying in March: An autobiography/anecdotal book by a hockey blogger and "Birth Without Fear". I'm really looking forward to reading that and feeling hella empowered for my next birth. 

AFM, did another opk yesterday and it may have been +-ish and we DTD last night too. Almost as soon as we were done, SO asked if this was us trying again, or if this is a "safe time" where my body won't release an egg. I said I wasn't sure if my body is actually able to get pg again this cycle, but I just wanted to try and see what happens. Did another opk today and I think the line was a little fainter, so now we wait, I guess. Probably gonna take a pg test a little after the new year.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty is he on board with trying again? Good luck to you!

I'm with you on books, I definitely prefer the book versus a kindle screen but I get the appeal. Personally I enjoy a tangible collection of what I've read. I also tend to re-read the good ones though, but after a long break when I can't remember details.

Pl I remember your high energy last pregnancy! I remember doing farm chores myself and, in my mind, thinking "I'm summoning my inner PL" :haha: fortunately this time our flock is a fraction of what it was and we are less paranoid about animals going to coop after dark so hubby just deals with them after work. 

I am a bit relieved you're not on the island anymore. And what timing!


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, fx!! 

Gigs, lol "your inner PL". This time around I only have 3 sheep and they are currently staying with another sheep farmer. I am supposed to take them back in the new year, but we have to check with our rental if we are allowed them here... There is half an acre of land.....
Do you not have raccoons or mink go after your flocks? Owls? I had a huge great horned owl that learned my roitine of letting animals out at 520 am and lock up at 630pm. The owl I suspect came right after let out and daylight and after sunset until I came home. One morning I changed my routine and surprised her in the run and she couldn't find her way out. I ended up catching and relocating her to a new area with the ok from fish and wildlife. I lost quite a few ducks, it took me a few days to catch on, see the headless ducks in the large run, and make enough improvements to the run to keep it oit.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I agree that it doesn’t seem worth it to pay so much for a book you’ll only read once. All my books are gifts. My mom always gets me books for Christmas and birthdays. I haven’t even read half of them tbh, I like reading but I’m always in the mood to read when I’m too tired or don’t have time. 
Good luck with this cycle, fx’d for you!
I believe it’s 13 weeks for clinical, 14 for class. And yes thank god it’s only once a week. 

Just realized that if it snows or gets icy I’m doomed, it’s a highway route but if it’s actively snowing they won’t be keeping up with it, and my brakes are shit on ice and snow. Just got new tires though so that helps. It snows a lot in NH. I used to go to work in snow often but I crashed my car one year because of the snow so I’m worried. The day before I had turned onto the driveway of my work as I was leaving and my car spun. It wasn’t a great time. They do close the school if it’s too snowy or icy but they don’t do it often, I drove to clinical the last day in snow cuz they didn’t close at all and my brakes didn’t work twice. When class is canceled so is clinical. I just hope they’re better about closing for snow this upcoming semester. Although if we miss clinical due to snow we have to make it up so I’m more hoping that snow will happen during weekends or something so the roads are good for Wednesday.


----------



## gigglebox

I remember that! I believe you shared a pic of your owl friend. We have been pretty lucky with predators. I think the geese help a bit. Plus the flock always seems to stay together; the time we lost one small goose to a hawk (i think) was one that hadn't bonded with the other birds and was by itself. That was my favorite bird. We named him Fluffins...that's the only loss I actually was sad about. He was very sweet and woukd come up to you and let you pet him.

Anyway we had a fox come take out about 4-5 ducks until one day Hubs caught him in the act and chased him into the woods with a gun :haha: he wasn't able to get a shot at him but it must have been enough to scare that fox away because he hasn't been around since and that was a couple months ago.


----------



## Jezika

Merry belated Christmas everyone!

Gigs - I’m glad baby M is is still brewing and that you’re over the stomach bug. Stomach bugs are one of my biggest fears!

Shae - I really feel for you having to get up so early! Don’t you sometimes go to bed close to 6am? On the plus side, it’ll give you a slight taster of shift work, which I’m guessing is unavoidable in nursing, at least at some point. So awful, though, and bad for health. 

CB - can’t believe you’ve not heard of deviled eggs! I swear they have them in England too? Unless I’m really not remembering. So tasty though. Sounds like Hayden has been letting you rest a bit more. What’s it like to have three kids so far?

Texas - that’s sad about your sister moving so far away. Is it easy enough to fly out and visit from time to time? The one thing (of many) about the modern world and ease of travel is how families spread so far away.

PL - glad you’re in the rental now, though what’s up with the stinky couch? That’s annoying that MIL expected the other women (btw why not the men?) to do most of the cooking, but I’m glad you weren’t roped into it. Usually my mum likes to be the martyr who does everything and refuses help but then moans about it nonstop. I did help her this year, though, and it decreased her stress because usually she’s effing and blinding that she will never cook Christmas dinner for everyone again. I’m not sure she appreciated the help though. I also paid $165 for a precooked turkey from Whole Foods that she’s yet to pay half for. We also only ate half of it and that was obviously days ago so idk where the other half is and what will happen to it. If it gets thrown away I will be so pissed. Anyway, I digress.

Pretty - fingers crossed you managed to catch the O! The birthing book sounds great. I did hypnobirthing and it helped so much to be really excited and relaxed about birth rather than anxious and scared. 

Dobs - I hope your Christmas turned out nicely and you didn’t have to do all the work for it. And also hope both you and A are feeling better.

Speaking of family, we’ve been at my mum’s since late on Christmas Eve, and while it’s been nice, I’m feeling quite upset that my mum doesn’t appear too interested in spending time with Tilly. I know she’s super stressed with work and she loves Tilly (and for some reason Tilly is obsessed with her despite only seeing her a couple times a month for a few hours), but she’s done a few things that have made me feel she doesn’t really WANT to spend time with her. I raised my feelings and she was mostly defensive so now I just want to go home and get back to normal where we don’t feel like a burden and inconvenience, esp as Tilly has high fever again. My mum is sending us home anyway because she has to work. I feel stupid for having looked forward to Tilly really bonding with her only other close family member in this country over Christmas, and yet my mum’s only really engaged with her here and there for a brief time, and acted like we’ve asked her to babysit Tilly for a week while I swan off on vacation with DH. I can’t even ask her to watch her for five minutes while I take a poo without feeling guilty. Hurts even more when I see friends’ mothers doting over the grandbabies and also knowing that MIL in the UK would KILL to be able to see Tilly on the regular. Sorry, now I’m venting...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jez - Did you do classes or read a book or watch videos for the hypnobirthing? That's something that really interests me.

Did another opk today and the line is definitely fainter. Also, I felt fairly productive today. Got to do a little cleaning and organizing at both mine and SO's places today. As well as bleaching my hair in preparation of a new colour in a couple days, but I'm kinda feeling the blonde. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty the blonde looks good on you! I may be biased though...I'm "over" colored hair after doing it myself for so long and getting sick of the upkeep. Last color was blue and when I decided I wanted it out, it had other plans. I could NOT get rid of the dang color! I ended up just waiting for it to grow out long enough where i could cut it off.

Yay for tww!

Jez, I am so sorry! Feeling like a burden is so rough, and especially when kids are involved. My MIL and especially my mom are amazing. But I have always wanted my dad to have a closer relationship with my boys than he had with me growing up and it's just not happening. He interacts with them but he barely visits, and he just doesn't know how to interact with them. Doesn't help that he's very lazy and in bad physical shape due to his own negligence...he can't even pick the kids up without struggling. My mom has no problem. 

Anyway...HOLY CANOLE, a $165 bird?! Why was it so expensive? Am I just ignorant to the value of turkey? Should I be kicking the ducks to the curb and starting a turkey farm???


----------



## Jezika

It’s Whole Foods prices, Gigs. Ethically raised and all that, but still a rotal rip-off. my mum wanted it though because it saves on cooking and it’s conveniently close to me, plus my uncle ordered it last year for thanksgiving and apparently it was amazing. It still needed 2.5 hours in the oven so I’m not sure it saved THAT much time. But yeah, maybe you should offer a turkey service each year and charge an arm and a leg. I’m glad your mum and MIL are so helpful. That’s sad about your dad. My dad (who lives in Hungary) is so good at things like keeping in touch and sending special things for birthdays and making family videos and stuff, but when he was here he was more interested in doing stuff around the house than hanging with Tilly. My mum seems to show her care in ways like worrying about what Tilly eats and how warm and comfortable she is etc., with little spurts of playful fun with her, and then she seems to like to get back to her own life. She and her partner (not my stepdad coz they’re not married but been together over 15 years) drove us home tonight and she didn’t want to sit next to Tilly in the back (1.5-hour car ride) because she said it would upset her partner. It annoyed/upset me that she’d do that. Anyway, I ramble again. Also argued with DH tonight about big problems in our marriage so feeling a bit poopy in general. Plus Tilly has 40-degree fever!

Pretty I did a hypnobirthing course and read the book, but it’s possible that the book (or similar book) alone would be helpful. You definitely look good with the blonde!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, i hear you on the feeling like a burden. One of the reasons I am glad we are now in our rental and no longer at my parents. While they did have good bonding moments, I did not like that especially my dad would correct L for things when I already was. One morning L was taking his water cup and had a hard aim at one of the dogs. I immediately corrected him but BOTH of my parents did too. L took real offence and "ugly" cried. I apologised to L, told him I knew 3 corrections where too much, he is not to hit the dogs but he can pet them. Then I told my parents they do not need to correct when I am already doing it. It didn't really sink in, especially my dad. 
On the other hand: I was at the other side of the house working for my job remotely via our laptop while L had a nap. 2 hours later I emerge to the upstairs to a crying kid in his crib. They know perfectly well that that room is too far away for me to hear anything coming from the room L was sleeping in. He'd been crying for 20 minutes, and no one thought to come get me. Their response "oh we thought you were hearing him but for some reason unknown to us just weren't getting him yet"
And don't even get me started on mil...
Gotta say: bil#4 made me mad Xmas day. Him and his wife have a cat that is quite crazy and can get aggressive. L loves cats, and hes had no visit at mils house where that cat doesn' scratch him. So Xmas the cat was locked away until she was let out in the afternoon to eat and relief herself. Bil had smoked that newly legal substance and it literally took him 7 attempts to get this cat away again. And his wife of 3 days had to yell at him plus my angry face until it was finally a success to get this cat away again.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jez - Do you remember the title of the book? And also, sorry I missed your rant earlier, and that you're feeling upset about the situation with your mom. I can't really say I know how you feel, but I just spent 2 weeks at my MIL's and I felt like I couldn't relax. Her house is fairly immaculate, so I felt stressed trying to pick up after myself and the baby. Plus, I'm sure she cares for her (only) grandson, but she's also not a baby person, so it feels like she doesn't give DS as much affection as my mom does. I hope you feel better once you're back home. When do you go back?

And thanks for the hair compliments. :)


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I like the blonde a lot!

Jez yikes I’m sorry things have been rough. I would definitely be offended if my mom showed such little interest in her grandchild, though especially so because she is totally obsessed with babies and kids just like I am and is waiting patiently for me to financially stable enough to give her grandkids but once I do she’s offered to watch them while I work to save on daycare and the like if I’m within 1-2 hours away. So if she went from wanting to spend a ton of time with them to not paying much attention to them, I’d be very upset. 
What’s going on with your DH? You don’t have to answer if you don’t want to talk about it. I really hope you guys work things out. 

PL yikes I can’t believe they just let L cry for so long, and that they felt the need to reprimand him when you already did. Hopefully they do better next time.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hello everyone X

Sorry I’m rubbish at keeping up, but I do read up and follow you all when I get the chance! X

Can I ask a quick question please? Theo is only 4 & half months and exclusively breastfeeding, had really crampy lower back & tummy today so thought I’d just do an OPK for the sake of it, and it’s positive , does this mean I’m likely to get a period soon? Or is it just BFing messing with LH hormones? I did do one around a month ago and was negative x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas too! Here’s a photo of my little grandad on his first Xmas day xx :cloud9:


----------



## pacificlove

Keeps, bfing will mess with your cycle and period but you can still o! That's how women get pregnant too early ;) they don't think they od because they have not got their periods back yet. 

Theo is Soo handsome!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps he is so cute! That opk is very positive, you may be about to ovulate. Have you and SO's relationship improved? If I were you I'd be avoiding physical contact just in case. How are you and the kids doing?

Pl wtf, people correcting others' kids is such a peeve of mine! That is, if the parent is right there and has addressed it. Poor guy was probably so confused! On that note one of my irritations with my father is he'll just plop himself on the couch and let his wife serve him and do little else. Levy was getting into presents (taking bows off them) and from his seat he does this annoying "EHHH!" sound -- it sounds like a buzzer in a game show when you get a question wrong -- "EHHH! Levvvvin, NO!" meanwhile Lev looks back at him and smiles and continues while my Dad just repeats himself and points. He's closest, I was on bedrest at the time, and in my head I'm screaming GET UP AND MOVE HIM AWAY FROM THE GIFTS! But the most his lazy ass does is lift the pointing finger so I'm off my seat to go move Lev away myself. 

I have a lot of resentment towards my father's laziness evidently. Seriously, he's like a much older elderly man, being waited on and taking unplanned naps on my couch.

Jez, I hope nothing too major/unfixable with hubby. Feel free to vent if need be :hugs: i have to agree the turkey does not sound worth it.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Aw *Jez* just reading back on your last post I can really relate, my mother-in-law is great, but she works 40hrs + and then does stuff with her husband at the weekend so I don’t expect much but she gets the bus all the way to mine before work twice a week to take the two older girls to school for me, which is so lovely I’ve never had someone I can rely on before, but equally like u my mum is useless lol. I pop to hers once or twice a month, she doesn’t really do anything with my kids , never has them or takes them out, she does make them stuff to eat etc when I’m there but doesn’t play or am anything with them. She says she’s raised her 4 kids so she’s over it now which I do understand but it is hurtful, especially being on my own with 4 babies and registered disabled I’d like to think my mum would offer a hand time to time! By the sounds of it quite a few people’s mums are like it too! X

How old is Tilly now? Is she at nursery yet? Ella starts next week I literally want to cry! She’s too small for a uniform and to carry a little lunch bag! (Will obviously update with a photo next week!)
Photo of my dinky little Ella x


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Also would seem strange if my periods returned already :-k with the others and BFing I didn’t get a period till they were at least a year old but that OPK was deffo positive - hoping it’s just funny hormones? 

*Gigs- *George is still a dick as always lol, definitely no jiggy business going on here, he’s very much still in the picture we see each other everyday and he stays over but it’s more out of habit, I cannot tolerate him half the time, he’s only nice when he’s had a smoke- but he can be helpful with practical stuff (taking kids up the park etc) so I take what support he offers even if it’s on his terms . How are you feeling? Not long left at all! Last time I read you and OH were toying over boy names - have you won yet? :haha: You grew him so I think you get the last say lol x


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh look at your beautiful family! Lol I especially love Ella ready to make a run for it in the family pic :haha:

In a nut shell things are a bit crazy but good. My body tried to go into early labor last week but hospital was able to stop it. I am on lifting restrictions so my mom is staying with us to help care for Lev while hubby works. Hubby is about to start a business. The lease begins Jan 1. They (him and his coworker) are trying to fogure out how to break the news to their current employer. But it's him and two other guys and they are all very eager to start -- and already have, to a degree.

Anyway it's a crazy time and with this baby threatening to show at any time, I feel a bit like a ticking timebomb!

Otherwise Just some stomach bugs going around our family lol. But really, we are blessed and all is good right now.


----------



## shaescott

Keeps omg the pics are so cuuuute Theo is such an adorable little munchkin and Ella is so precious and the family pic was so cute agh my ovaries are screaming

Speaking of ovaries, it’s very possible you’re about to ovulate, yes. Not sure if that means your period will return though, like PL said.


----------



## TexasRider

I can’t remember who asked about distance but it’s 9 hours away. And since we are 2 hours from an airport by the time we drove to the airport and went through security etc and had a couple hours long flight you really wouldn’t save too much time... at least i don’t think so? 

Anyway Tabs did settle down a few days after Christmas was over. Poor kid i guess the anticipation was too much and her anxiety got the best of her. She’s talking about wanting to go to an indoor water park for her bday and we have a great wolf losge in Dallas so we may do that: but damn it’s so expensive..... like around $600 and if my inlaws want to come which they indicated they were interested then we need a bigger suite and maybe they would pay part of it. Idk ugh but if we do go we aren’t going to tell her. Just load up in the car and drive there.

My hubs also started a new job this week. He’s back to a mechanic job with one of his friends. I think it’s going to work out but time will tell


----------



## Flueky88

Big apologies it was so hectic last week at work and DH was actually home in the evenings. I've read all, but not going to be able to comment on all.

Gigs, I'm so glad M is still cooking!! Hope he makes it a little longer/2 to 3 weeks at least. 

Pacific that would piss me off. I will say my mom doesn't really try to reprimand V. She wants to coddle her during a tantrum which is a huge mistake as it reinforces that behavior.

CB I sent that recipe to you :) hope Hayden is well and he's letting you sleep as much as possible with a NB.

Tex poor T. I'm glad she's doing better now. That sucks about her moving so far away. 

Keeps your family is gorgeous and it's okay that Ella is small for her age. It's possible you are Oing now even while BF. I seem to recall M&S got her cycles back rather quickly even with EBF. 

Jez that's sad she has that relationship with her granddaughter. I hope her outlook changes. Also, I hope that you and DH can work through your marriage. 

Pretty yay for BD in your fertile window. Really got my FX for ya!! I like the blonde, but I like your blue hair. I look horrid as a blonde. Made that mistake once and never again.

Sorry if I missed anyone or anything significant. Just recalling by memory of reading through the week. I think I might have a UTI. That or she's just settling lower. I'm having to pee frequently, go just a little, and sometimes feel like I still have to when I stand up. I have appt tomorrow so I'll let them know. 

Christmas was fun even without visiting FIL and the rest of that side. V really loves her play broom and mop set. She really loves the most ordinary things. We go to FILs tomorrow afternoon. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh my goodness *gigs,* it’s all going on for you! Glad the hospital managed to stop it but bet that was very scary! Are you all packed and ready to go?! How are you feeling in yourself? I found the last few weeks with Theo tough when trying to take care of the kids but glad you got your mum there! Try telling a mother of small children you “cannot lift” they said this after my section, obviously within 24hrs I was back to carrying Ella up and down the stairs driving/hoovering etc! Boo to tummy bugs, nothing worse when u have small children, every pregnancy I seemed to get a sickness bug a week or two before labour x

*Shae- *haha thanks, she’s my little darling. How are you and the OH? Did you hve a lovely Christmas? X

Thanks *Flueks, *she just looks too little to be going off to nursery, I want to keep her all to myself! But I know it’ll be great for her! Wow just noticed your ticker not long left for you either! Glad you all had a lovely Xmas x

Ok— so not sure what’s going on with the ovulation thing but after yesterday’s OPK I thought I’d take another today and its no longer positive, am I right in assuming if I did infact ovulate I’ll definitely be getting a period roughly 2 weeks from now? If so im miffed - I never got a period before a year post partum before!

*CB- *how are you my lovely? Settling into life with a newborn? X


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I hope if it’s a UTI that it gets treated quickly!

Keeps SO and I are doing well, thank you! We didn’t see each other for Christmas but I did have a lovely Christmas with my family and he with his. I got him video games for his PC via an online platform called Steam so they delivered to his account on Christmas morning. He said I was “the best girlfriend ever” so it went well haha. We’re going to a New Year’s Eve party tomorrow night, so that’ll be fun.


----------



## pacificlove

Mil calls L "her baby", or "the baby".. 2 year old is not a baby for starters! On the other hand she showed so little interest in him over christmas. She lives so close, yet makes no attempts to see him, unless we bring him to her. She didn't even wish him a happy birthday yet complained that none of her 4 boys called her for her birthday (which is a lie, and if they didn't call they sent a text message). She hasn't called DH for his bday in years either. 
On the other hand, fil lives on the other side of the country, has made every attempt to see L (he flew here 3 times this year alone!) has great interaction with him when he is here and even did facetime calls for Ls birthday and Christmas. 

Jez, sorry I missed the bit with DH. I hope you can get it sorted. Honestly DH and I had a rough patch after L was born too. It took me/us a while to work through it. Feel free to pm me if you need someone to talk.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek Lev's favorite toy was a toddler sized toy dyson vaccuum :rofl: why kids love cleaning supplies, I'll never know. Here's to hoping you don't gave a UTI although if meds can give you relief versus waiting on baby to move...

Keeps I am mostly ready at home. All the major stuff is dobe. The rest, like setting up the co sleeper, can be done quickly after baby is here. Mentally I'm not quite ready for an infant but I am so uncomfortable these days that I am ready to not be pregnant. Especially now with the lifting restrictions etc. i feel like a useless blob. Even more so with my sick kids that mom & hubs have been taking care of.

Shae we kind of joke that finding a girlfriend who supports your gaming habit is one key to a successful relationship:thumbup: lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Keeps - Those are some cute pics and good looking kids. :) And I dunno much about horomones and BFing, but if the test was positive, I guess you O'd.

Texas - We have a Great Wolf Lodge in Niagara Falls, which isn't too far a drive for us, and I've looked into it too. Holy hell. Ya, that place is expensive. :/ Glad T is doing better now.

Flueky - IMHO, I think I can pull off most hair colours, but I have to want to have them. Like, confidence helps make the colour look better, if that makes any sense. lol. And I remember being pg and feeling comfortable while sitting, but once I stood up, I needed to pee really bad. Hopefully it's just baby pressure.

shae - My SO uses Steam too. lol. I also have an account, but haven't logged on in years. He plays the shot 'em up stuff though and I just played Bejeweled Blitz and puzzle games. Enjoy your party tonight.

PL - Some people are just like that. Just gotta deal with them however you see fit.

AFM, I've been having a fair amount of EWCM. Haven't been taking any opks though. I wanted to DTD last night, but I fell asleep. We're having SO's cousin over tonight for hang outs (and cuz it's her BDay), so I doubt we'll do it. Maybe we can get in a quickie this afternoon while Alex is at daycare. And I dyed my hair. It's a little more orange than I'd like (in person), but I'm mainly pleased. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps it is hard having them go off to daycare/sitter. It broke my heart with V. It'll be a little easier this time I think as we know her sitter. I hope the opk was a false positive. Delayed AF is a nice perk of BF. I got mine 15 weeks pp, but I combifed and went full formula after I was 12 weeks pp.

Shae ty, it's up in the air if UTI or not. I hope you guys have fun at the party. Just be safe as in "no drinking and driving". I have my sparkling grape juice ready :haha:

Pacific grrr how annoying of MIL. I'm also working with my mom on nit calling V a "baby". It's hard, I understand as I catch myself doing it myself from time to time.

Gigs :rofl: I agree. Thankfully DH and I were/are gamers. I don't play much anymore which makes him sad. One day I will. Oh and yes if only they would love cleaning items when they are older. I almost bought V one of those toy dysons.

Pretty, hope you get a chance to BD!! Oh and I like that coppery red. I did mine that color once, it wasn't too bad, but I prefer my natural or auburn. 

AFM appt went fairly well. No BV, yay!! No glucose in my urine, yay!! Heartbeat 140s to 150s. I do have WBCs and RBCs in my urine. UTI symptoms aren't really bugging me today so going to wait on culture before treating unless I get stronger symptoms.


----------



## gigglebox

All good news Fluek! Hazah! And thanks for reminding me we need BOOZE in this house! Not on my mind I suppose. I was just at Wegman's, too. 

Pretty I am digging that color on you.

Ladies any get money quick schemes you suggest? Scratchers aren't working out :rofl: I want my new couch!!! Only $700 short! :rofl: at least I have decided on exactly which one I want. I am CRAZY indecisive so this is an enormous feat. 

Ultrasound on Wednesday! I grt tonsee how short my cervix is, how big the baby is, how my c section scar is, and, most importantly, how much hair Myles has :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks ladies.

Flueky - I haven't seen my natural hair (except for a little regrowth) in years. I don't even know if I've started going grey. Good to hear your appt went well. 

Gigs - No get rich quick ideas from me. I just play lotto. lol. Good luck with your scan.

So, no BD-ing this afternoon. I was dropping hints at SO for 2 hours about getting busy before have to pick up Alex and he was watching youtube videos and reading stuff on his phone. He then started playing a computer game an hour before daycare closed and I walked out of the bedroom and was like "so, are we doing it before we pick up Alex or what?" And he said something I couldn't really understand, gave me a one-armed hug and went playing his game. So ridiculous. I STG, one day, when I have at least 3 kids by him, I'm gonna start losing my shit at him and telling him to stop being a lazy, uninterested POS or I'm leaving.

Anyway, I said F it and took an opk this afternoon. I guess this is why you shouldn't pay attention to results after 5 mins. From top to bottom: 24, 26, 27, 28, and today (older than 5 mins, but noticeably fresher). I think that looks pretty positive. You get positives the day before the egg is released, right? Maybe there's still hope for me yet.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty in orange! I love the color! DH keeps trying to convince me to go red. But I have enough when my hair gets a shimmer of red in the sun ;) and bleached blonde by the sun in the summer. 

On mil: so my mom has a friend who was an instructor for making flower bouquets, table decorations, door Reeves, etc. Before Xmas she invited us to make Christmas table center pieces. Since we were staying at my parents house I decided to bring my center piece to mil so our table would not have 2. Let's just say my piece was ignored from the point it arrived at mils house. Never again! 

In other news: DH and I splurged yesterday. We had been shopping for a couch (to replace the stinky brown one left by the landlord), 5 stores and 2 days in and we were overwhelmed. Still hadnt found what we like at the price we like. Store #6, and we sat on a few couches, liked them, saw a fitting bedframe in king-size and decided to upgrade from our queen. Awesome deal on the matching set which included a dresser (since we left ours behind 2 moves ago). Still hadnt picked out our couch which was next and then of course we needed a new mattress. We saved 75% on that one! I am so looking forward to the new mattress, I have not slept painfree in a long time, nor has DH. I am bouncing up and down (in my mind) in excitment for when we get it!
Those big items we got on a fantastic deal from a locally owned store, but the bigger requirements for bedding was some online shopping ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Happy new year everyone!!! (its 00:34 where I am)


----------



## gigglebox

Happy new year! Health and wealth to us all & our families :hugs:

Haha PL if you get a couch first I'll be jealous!

I need to sell my damn old POS car. That may be the key to my couch!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Happy New Year ladies!

So, here's what happened last night. We got back from fireworks and SO's cousin said she was gonna walk home, but SO offered to drive her, so she accepted. While he was gone, I tidied up a bit and then got into bed, naked. Not too long after, he came back and went to the living room. I could hear a little bit of sound, so I thought he might have been watching something on his phone. So, I waited and waited. The last thing I remember was it being 1-ish and then I wake up and it's past 2 and he's still not in bed. I was awake for about 30 mins, then went back to sleep. A little while later, Alex woke up, so I brought him in the bed and he went right to sleep. A little while after that, SO came to bed and fell right to sleep. When I finally got up and out of bed at like 8:30, he wasn't in the bed; he was asleep in his arm chair. Why does he test me so? -.-


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm interested too :haha: would be nice to have extra money. I do think I'll buy some lottery tickets soon. I like to play 3 to 4 times a year just to give into the dream a little. Honestly, winning a huge jackpot isn't my dream. Paying off the house and maybe the vehicles would be great. 

DH had his booze. My SILs really enjoyed their wine. I would have liked some, but I have a strict no alcohol stance during pregnancy. I will have plenty of time to drink later. I did manage to stay awake for the ball drop so that was nice. Can't wait for ultrasound tomorrow and nearly 36 weeks. Have contractions got any less?? Health and wealth in 2019 to you as well :)

Pretty I havea few grey strands. I will be dyeing my hair for sure when I get more. Don't want the girls getting teased for having a grey headed mom. Definitely positive sorry there was no BD. Seems men flake out sometimes during fertile window. 

Pacific awesome deal!! I love getting new furniture/appliances but hate the cost :haha:

Kitty happy new year to you too! How is E and the new house? DH doing better?

Happy New Year everyone!! Hoping it's a great year :) 

We had a great time an my in laws last night. V loved playing with her cousins. V got loads of presents including a play kitchen and small 6 volt power wheel. 

I had some moments of quite painful urination last night, but feel better this morning. I'm really confused on what's going on. No vaginal infection per my wet prep and I know I don't have STI. I'll just try to stay hydrated and flush my kidneys out.

Anyways V's woken from her nap.


----------



## pacificlove

Happy new year ladies!


----------



## claireybell

Happy new year lovelies <3 Hope everyone has had a relaxed one. 

Its been hectic these past few days, Hayden has been a cryer but he seems more settled today! Sleep pattern is still up in the air, i coukd cry with lack of sleep but on the up side, hes hada couple of bottles this afternoon & this eve so ive had a couple of wines to unwind :) love it lol! 

I havent read back, but il be reading more going forward :thumbup: 

We took all the Crimbo decs down today & cleaned right through everything. House Smells lovely & back to some kind of normality now.. we had Hayden registered yesterday aswell.

Gigs i hope baby is being good & not scaring yoi still with early contractions!


----------



## claireybell

Have to post, Hayden had his first baby bath this evening, he loved it <3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*CB- *ohh he’s so cute! I love them when they have their baths and they just float there all relaxed and smelling a scrummy! I’m jealous youve got a newborn and still organised and taken all the decs down! Something I keep putting off doing! 

*Pretty*- love your hair colour really suits you. And men are idiots at the best of times! (Bit of a man hater over here.) lol does he know when you’re ovulating? I think for some men the pressure can put them off - if so maybe try and keep it secret next time? X

*Shae-* Top girlfriend points right there! ‘A couple that games together, stays together’ Lol. I would loved to have had a geeky gamer boyfriend , but ended up having 4 kids with a caveman so hey ho. Glad you had a lovely Xmas x 

*Flueks-* sorry I didn’t understand what it was you tested positive for- so do u have a UTI? I definitely found a lot towards the ends I thought I had one, constant peeing but nothing really came out, and that achey pressure all the time, but always came back negative so think it was just a pregnancy thing. Hope it lets up for you soon x 

*Gigs-* bless you there’s nothing more frustrating then wanting to be able to help or do stuff but can’t. Just try to relax and enjoy the break as much as u can now, (I’m sure that’s probably impossible with little kids lol!) what pram have I gone for? I’m a sucker for prams- I’m always customising my bugaboos - just got some tan leather upgrade handle bar covers the other day for mine. 

*Happy new year ladies! *
I tried to do the whole drinking thing- had a glass of Malibu and thought all I want is my PJs and tv so hopped into bed whilst my 6 year old was out in the street at midnight banging pans with her dad hahaha my kids literally can stay up later than me - I’m so old. Having a rough time with my hips atm the pain is horrendous! Had an hours sleep so far and back awake again now. It’s deiving me mad! 

How is *Dobs* anyone know? I know she’d had a rough time recently so been thinking about her! 

My two littlest babies are poorly - theo keeps making a whimpering noise that is breaking my heart. He’s got a high temp, sticky eyes, chesty cough etc, and seems achey he’s constantly whimpering every time he moves. Docs said he’s clear of infection and used the same words as always ‘it’s viral.” Lol I hope it passes for them quickly! X 

Looking like my OPK was a true positive but holding out hope that it wasn’t! Stay away AF please!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, he is so lovely! Fx to finding a sleep routine!

Gigs, we might just put the old stinky couch in the basement for the landlord to deal with when we leave, it's theirs anyway although they gave us the clear to do with whatever we please. 
The new furniture we won't get until the 12th. Some items weren't immediately available and our remote new location comes on top of that... Aka: they don't deliver there! So we will rent a uhaul and get it ourselves on our first free weekend where all items are available. We do have a livestock trailer ourselves, but it's currently filled to the rim with farming stuff: fence material, log splitter, etc and we just don't want to empty and clean it


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps i hope af stays away! What made you take the opk in the first place? Hope the virus is gone soon and no one else gets it!

Fluek i echo above, did they test for uti?I've never had one but my friend who is prone to them swears by cranberry juice (the real stuff, not cocktail). Personally I can't stand the taste. 

For those who asked my contractions have spaced out a ton. They just feel like run of the mill Braxton hicks now. I have my ultrasound tomorrow and an appt Thursday--hoping I'll get my restrictions lifted. At 36 weeks I'm not sure they'll do much, if anything, to stop early labor anyway.

I GOT MY COUCH! I am so excited! It's definitely out of my price range but my mom offered to pay up front and i'll pay her back when i sell the car. It's coming in 2 weeks :dance: so hopefully before the baby arrives! 

Cb he is so cute <3 His pics give me conflicting emotions of nerves and excitement for my own little one's arrival!


----------



## claireybell

Keeps, haha id skim on the word “organised” :haha: we were going to do it yesterday or NYE (now just looking at the time) & start new year with clean house etc but i think SO had a mini hangover lol! Sorry to hear your youngest 2 are poorly:( i hate the Drs term ‘Viral’, with mine its very rarely its an infection, not that i want my kids to be ill but when its a chest infection at least they can give u meds to clear it up..! Hope the girls had a lovely Xmas though :) & you did better than me for NY, least u managed a glass of Malibu, I managed 2 sips of my wine pahahaa useless! 

Gigs, yay for getting the couch woop!! Mums are great hehe! Is this your old Car? Didnt u just get a newer one with a slidey side door? The newborn stage tiredness is the main factor atm for me, i keep thinking its not forever lol but hes like 3 wks old already, it goes quick! Baby Myles will be here before u know it & wks old in a blink of an eye. I should start making bets who will pop first, you or my best mate who is due 15th Jan but she reckons she’ll go overdue!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, pretty sure at 36 weeks you'd be considered full term (or baby that is, haha), here they would not stop labour after that. 
I actually woukd not mind if baby came at 36 weeks, even though it means I have no one to watch L while DH and I are in hospital. (Mom is planning to come up here around 39 weeks). Everything is loosening up in me: I turn in my sleep and my pelvis/lower back cracks just from my slow turn...
I doubt ill go over! Or if I do, maybe a few days, no longer. 
Yay on the new couch!! We'll have to share pictures ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps I’m good just busy af. I try to pop in to at least read a page every now and then, but no energy or time to really post. Things are good. I have sole legal and physical custody now, so that’s fun. Got tenured at work so yay job security. Massively in debt but new year means news taxes means big refund. A picked up a few words last weekend so feeling a bit relieved (of course his first words were ball and doggie), but still having him evaluated in a couple weeks by the developmental pediatrician. Sleep sucks. We are one week no paci but I have become a human pillow and he still wakes a billion times a night. Have a painful bump right off my vag from chaffing because I gained back all the weight I lost over the holiday but no regrets lol. But yeah just using this week off of work but still have to pay for daycare to do some major cleaning and catch a movie and just get stuff done I can’t ever do because A is clingier than a koala on a branch hanging over croc infested water. Thanks for thinking of me! <333


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs when I was reading up on speech out of my own concerns for Levy, I read if they don't say any words by 18 months that's when to address is with the pediatrician. So yay that he's made that cut off! I bet the words start rolling in now, just watch :hugs: and side note, Levin only just recently (like the last two weeks at best) has been saying "mommy" when he sees me. That was not at all one of his first words.

So, as for me...

Had my scan baby looks good. I was hopin for some clear cut news or info that would help me make a "for sure" decision on the vba2c vs. csection issue, but instead, I'm back completely on the fence instead of leaning towards a c section.

Turns out, even though baby is a respectable size, he will be my smallest yet. Even further confusing the subject, his head is in a completely normal size range, just slightly above average. He is already head down, too. 

My last two babies: 9lbs2oz, head in 97th percentile at birth; 9lbs6oz, head in (i think) 92nd percentile at birth.

This one is predicted 8lbs8oz and head in roughly 50-60 percentile range.

So now what to do? C section scar looks good. I am tempted to see if I go into back labor again and let that be the deciding factor...ugh I hate the unknown!

What would you guys do? I am so afraid of an emergency c section though...

Also the platelet thing is still a factor but that aside, what to doooooo


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, my surgeon from my csection gave me a consult on this delivery a few weeks ago. He showed me an online calculator on "chances of success for vbac". 
L needs a diaper, post more in a sec!


----------



## pacificlove

I don't remember the link, but you could probably Google a similar one to help you make a decision. Anything over 60% success is rate is a good number according to him. 

As for us: Ls eczema is flaring up again, next week we have that dermatologist appointment for him, hopefully well get at least some answers. Poor kid. 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow ;)

Also: I think someone smoked in this rental before. DH doesn't smell it, but I do. Any advice on how to get rid of smoke smell?


----------



## gigglebox

I checked out the calculator...I was a bit confused because it asks for weight and I don't know if it means current or pre pregnancy. It also asks if you had previous "failure to progress or descend" which I did with ds1 but not ds2. Depending on the factors I toggle, I get between 49% and 79% success, biggest factor being failure to progress. :shrug:

Sorry about poor L :( is he itchy, too? No advice on the smell except maybe fabreeze?


----------



## DobbyForever

Everyone go see Aquaman!!!! Omg the feels. I like want to read his comic now! I don’t even like Aquaman!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I think my gyn used current weight. Something about BMI is a factor in your success at this point. 
49-79 is pretty good, he said to most women would be thrilled to be 60+. I was 74, and he wondered why I wasn't jumping up and down (until he explained the numbers). 
Not that I am a professional, but my guess is that you'd have a good chance to succeed. Maybe even consider a chiropractor to adjust any kinks in your pelvis and back that may hinder babies path. 
Here they are quite comfortable with vba2c...


----------



## Flueky88

CB he's adorable. So amazing you got all that accomplished right now. I hope Hayden continues to be more calm. Ugh so hard when they are crying and can't calm them.

Keeps yeah I'm used to that for 3rd tri, but pain while peeing isn't normal. I had white blood cells and blood in my urine. Hope your hip eases up some. Also poor little babes. I hate when they are sick especially when so young.

Gigs yeah they did UA but want culture results to confirm if UTI. If blood wasn't from urinary tract then I suppose from vag, but we didn't penetrate the night before as I was going to mention increased discharge and didn't want to hear semen was in my wet prep again :haha: so would be a little concerned if I'm bleeding from there without any "trauma".

I doubt they would stop it now. Granted my waters broke so they didn't stop as my risk of infection would be high. Glad he's made it cooking this far. I'm sorry ultrasound didn't help you make a decision. I haven't been through a C section so I can't fully weigh in. With him being head down and able to progress in prior labor , I would probably try vba2c especially with v delivery having faster recovery. Awesome news on the couch :)

Pacific if baby2 decides to make his/her appearance before 39 weeks will you have DH wait with him in waiting room?? Oh and sorry no advice on getting rid of that smell :(

Dobby yay for new words!!! Also sorry for sucky sleep. We ditched pacifier at 13 months. First night or two she cried out, but thankfully she was fine after that. It was hard, but I understand you don't want to go that route with A. Also your metaphor:rofl: 

I've been debating about trying to watch aquaman. We haven't watched wonder woman ir justice league so I'm afraid we might miss something.

AFM ugh had a rough night. I cut my thumb while cutting a cheese log... only me. Wasn't having UTI symptoms yesterday. Woke up at 2 with that urgency feeling, basically dribbled some measly amount out that burned badly. This continued to hurt til I finally fell asleep at 4ish. I called OB office and nurse said maybe yeast infection since my pain comes and goes and recent antibiotics. My wet prep was clear and I'm not having itching or cottage cheese discharge. They want to wait for culture which may come back tomorrow or Friday. I understand it, really I do, but that pain was rough and I need sleep. Got okay to take pyridium for bladder pain, but won't take unless it's bad. I hope culture comes back by tomorrow afternoon. 

Anyways, hope you all have a good night. Going to try to nap a bit.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad you liked it Fluek haha I was quite pleased with myself haha. The problem is cio doesn’t work on him. He will literally cry for over an hour and still show no signs of stopping. But he’s fine. He got a a fang so I think it’s more that than anything else or the fact he misses my mom’s. Idk So sorry about your finger!

Gigs A only says momma when he is full on tantrum. It’s sad. Lol. He says hi BUT only to certain women/little girls and only at the aquarium. So weird.

No idea re csection. Sorry! I’m not a risk taker at all. 60% scares me so i’d Chicken out lol

Pl sorry can’t help with smoke smell

I am just not helpful lol


----------



## gigglebox

I'm with you Dobs, cio is not an option as Lev will not settle if he's decided he's going to cry. And then there's my guilt, so...

Ha, for awhile Lev only said "hi" to the front reception desk at Des' school, regardless if someone was at it or not lol.

Fluek I'm surprised they aren't doing more to expedite your test; I thought UTI's pregnant were a bad thing? Like risky? Anyway sorry about your thumb! How bad is it?

Pl isn't so wild the recommendations on vbac vary so widely region to region? I have an appt with another ob at the practice today so I'll be getting her opinion/advice. I'm going to grab my records from last delivery too and maybe she'll change her mind. She was leaning towards RCS but with this new info, I don't know. We were all assuming a similar sized baby, especially being another boy.


----------



## claireybell

The actor that plays Aquaman is soooo hot lol! Id see it just to see him in action :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Flueks sorry about poss uti :( So has your pee sample come back clear then?

my scratchy warm pee feeling when i urinate keeps coming & then going, im constantly drinking more water & pepermint tea esp when im bf’ing Hayden, i maje take a sample to my Drs office to test.. also my tummy feels abit tender still & my Although my bleeding has stopped, the stuff thats coming out now doesnt look like normal cm stuff, more bright yellowy brown ick that almost looks browny green on my liner (sorry for tmi) I wonder if i may have a slight infection perhaps hmmm & couldbe whats causing the weird pee pain!

Pacific i hope the Dematologist has some hood things for L to try on his skin bless him, flared up Eczema makes them so miserable:(

Gigs me personally if it was my bod would opt for the elective csection, i dunno.. didnt your Uterus tear in a couple of places whilst in labour with Lev? Id be scared of a uterine rupture & that a massive emergency csection would be needed & then advise no more babies :( of course the last bit is completely hyperthetical but my brain goes into overdrive lol! Its completely your choice, go with what you feel comfortable with hun, what does Hubs think on it?


----------



## gigglebox

Hubs is on the fence too. Going to make some decisions based on my ob's thoughts today but there are also some factors that will make the choice for me (like if I am in back labor again, for example).
I tore last time during surgery, not actually during labor. The surgeon reached in the incision with both hands to pull Lev out and his hands tore me internally, ripped te incision downward on either side. They did check the scars on ultrasound yesterday and said all looks good.

Hubs is on the fence too. He was adamant about a c section before but that's without the new info. Now we are wondering if Myles' smaller size may make us a good vba2c candidate.

Boo about the vag ickiness! Yes i would say if it looks abnormal to you, get it checked out :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Feeling very defeated. Dr is strongly advising against vba2c. She said "I can't tell you what to do but if I'm the one taking care of you when you got into labor, I'm not going to be happy with you." She also said the nurses are goingg to be upset/on edge waiting for sh!t to hit the fan (yes she actually said that). I appreciate her honesty...but she also told me she had a vba2c a couple months ago that she advised against, and she was upset the patient refused the c section, but she did deliver just fine. 

In the end she suggested I meet with another dr in the group next week to get her opinion. 

She also checked my cervix and I'm 3-4cm dilated already. I have only ever achieved this after many hours of active labor! 

Uggghhh I just wish i KNEW what to do. I don't want to put my baby at risk, but there are so many benefits to him being if I succeed. I just want him safe. I can deal with ramifications similar to last time, even a hysterectomy if it comes to that. But ugh recovery was so brutal...

:cry: this is so hard


----------



## pacificlove

I am sorry gigs! It's still your decision on vbac or C-section.
I have agreed to additional monitoring in hospital so that any rupture can/will be caught early. My gynecologist said it's easy enough to catch early. It's a big piece of mind to DH and myself.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I wouldn't either in your case with what poor A endured with his "father". I do cio only to a point. I know when she needs me and when she is just fighting sleep which she rarely does. Oh and teething can stink. V does prettt well but this one molar is giving her grief.

Gigs urine cultures take 72 hours I believe to come back. Just the nature of the beast unfortunately. UTIs are definitely bad when preggo, it's another infection if left untreated that can cause PTL. My thumb cut looked about 0.1cm deep so not very deep. I left a bandaid off last night but used some Neosporin. It looked better this morning. Oh and happy 36 weeks.

Oh man what a hard decision to make after ob appt. I think getting another opinion is a good idea. Oh and pretty crazy you are 3 to 4 cm dilated. Me thinks M might come before that couch. 

CB UA wasn't enough to say I needed antibiotics. Culture came back today though. If I recall vaginal infections can sometimes lead to pain while urinating. I think it's best you get checked for urine and vag infection.


AFM whelp I'm not insane with this on and off again burning urination and intense urgency. Culture came back positive for UTI. So picked up antibiotics, pain got pretty rough this evening so I took the otc pyridium. Starting to feel some relief. So glad tomorrow is Friday as it's just been busy and aggravating with UTI.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I'm sorry for the pain but yay for an answer and solution! also forgot to mention your semen in the UA last time made me laugh :haha: as did your comment of Myles coming before the couch! Guess we'll soon see!

Just had a talk with hubs about everything...he's become quite skeptical of doctors and wonders if part of her opinion isn't swayed by the money aspect of it, as csections pay more...i just don't know. There's a lot to think about. I'm hoping the other doctor has a more favorable opinion. 

In other news my restrictions have been lifted! All except pelvic rest, so one more week until I get to f hubby again :rofl: that is if he isn't completely repulsed by me at that point :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I know. I was happy to get an answer. Hehe yes when I woke up with wet panties at 20 weeks ob was like, " "there is semen in your wet prep". Well I did say I had sex the night before :rofl: I do hope he stays put until the couch. Do you have things ready??

I do believe there are some people like that in this world. There are some who are afraid too that if they don't do something there will be an adverse event and looking at a lawsuit. I really am not knowledgeable in vba2c and determining if safe or not.

Yay for restrictions being lifted. Hope DH is willing to perform next week.


----------



## gigglebox

I've been researching my ass off and still on the fence. Risk of rupture is so low but the consequences of it are vast...blah. 

I am anxious to speak with the other doctor but I am having contractions again today (right now coming 7-11 minutes apart and can't take meds for another 2 hours at the earliest) so I'm wondering if I'll even make it to my next appointment.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks sorry about the UTI. I used to get them all the time and they were absolutely terrible. Hope you get relief soon.

Gigs that is such a tough position to be in. I personally thought the “see if I have back labour and decide then” plan was a winner, but the OB’s skepticism would absolutely throw me for a loop too! But, like you, I’d also question their motivation. I think I read somewhere that in the US they’re super quick to turn to c sections, possibly because of money, or because it’s an easier and quicker gig than dealing with the unknown length and complexities of labour. I’m sure they also are invested in being super super cautious (for liability reasons or otherwise), which easily lead to a preference for the safest approach in their eyes, even if the risk of vba2c isn’t hugely high. I’m sure it’s also easy for them to care less about the benefits to a mum with a successful vbac when they’re focused on these other things. I’d personally be quite disappointed in her response, though. I don’t think that’s good bedside manners when dealing with people in general, let alone hormone-laden pregnant women who are confused and worried and looking to medical professionals for guidance. I don’t know why she couldn’t have just expressed her opinion tactfully, given reasons for why, and then assured you that she would support whatever decision YOU make and ensure that everything is done to keep you and baby safe at every step, since it’s your decision alone at this point. Who the hell wants to go into labour knowing the OB who’s there to care for them throughout it thinks they’re an idiot for doing it. It would rattle me for sure. Anyway, sorry, not to get you wound up or anything, it just kind of upset me to imagine you hearing all that. For sure get another opinion. And I’m with PL — these days the chances of something going tragically wrong with any vbac are still very, very minimal and you’ll have medical professionals around you who are aware of all your risk factors and medical history and will know exactly what to do (even if they want to avoid all that extra work!), so if you did end up needing a c section after all, you’d be in great hands. But having said that, if you’re feeling more at peace with the idea of a scheduled c section, I absolutely understand!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm not feeling at peace with either at this point lol. I appreciate your thoughts though, I had another discussion with hubs last night and that thought did occur to me. Also i was bothered that she still had a bad taste in her mouth from her successful vba2c patient rather than giving her any credit for being successful at it.

Side comment, she's also pretty new. She has been at the practice since April and prior to that was in residency. My mom thinks she's just "green" and scared.

One of the things I want to know is how equipped the hospital is to handle a rupture, which requires immediate surgery--is staff & blood on hand at all times if needed? And how equipped are they for handling a baby with potential complications. They have a small nicu with limited accessibility to certain things. The "big" nicu for major issues is at the next hospital over. So any major problem with baby and he'll be transferred there...but that is true for any baby with major issues which can obviously happen in any birth.

After reading literature and studies my biggest fear has become a rupture resulting in oxygen being cut off to baby and causing him to have mental difficulties as a result. Creating a special needs kid due to my own choice. That freaks me out...but even the literature emphasizes the risks of rupture being very low & rare.

I need to read more vba2c success stories, lol! I've thoroughly scared myself for vba2c as well as an elective cs!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, rupture is usually caught by monitoring babies HB (changes in the HB) and unusual pain in the mother. So if they are properly monitoring you for a vbac it should not be an issue. According to my gyn, they can usually tell by the signs when it is about to happen. Remember there is less then 1% chance of it happening, so 99% chance that it wont. Think positive ;)

To put it into perspective for you in my situation: major complications or anything before 36 weeksweek I need to go into the helicopter, which won't fly during strong weather. Just 2 nights ago there was a mom at 32 weeks in labor and the helicopter didn't fly because of too strong of a rain. 

Jez: my gyn and mw have a very relaxed view on vbac or vba2c, and I feel confident in them. The only thing I don't want: mw wants me to labor at home until things are "the real deal" but before transition. We'll have my mom here for L and truth be told I don't want to labor around my mom. DH and mw and no one else who isn't medical. 
My mom tends to ask a lot of questions (are you ok? Do you need anything?) And gets easily offended when she doesn't get answers. She wants to 'know the plan" along the lines of what exact time things will happen (like what exact minute will the mw get here? And I don't FING know) nor do I talk while in contraction!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! God bless moms but i do have to laugh :haha: I don't like my mom near me when i'm in pain, either. She gets frantic. She has that "ISN'T THERE ANYTHING YOU CAN DO TO EASE HER PAIN???!!!" attitude. It makes things tense. She gets mad for me while I am much more laid back and understanding...I recall birth for ds1, she was with me in labor (but not the OR). I was actually going through contractions and assuring HER I was ok, that I had experienced worse pain than this, etc :rofl: 

Ds2 I made sure hubby was the only one with me lol


----------



## DobbyForever

CB I am actually not into him physically, but I am so drawn to him as a human being. He grew up with an absentee dad, which gives me hope for A. And the way he loves Lisa and his children, gives me hope in men. And his love for his culture and the fact he has a haka just for his ohana. In another multiverse, I marry him :rofl: he is my dream man

Flueks glad the meds are giving you some relief. And yeah I don’t cio 99% because of that. But I get so much poop from people for it and they are like oh what are you a child psychologist I raised _ kids. Even when I reply HIS CHILD PSYCHOLOGIST AGREES WITH ME they just roll their eyes.

Gigs it is entirely possible she is over cautious, under experienced, pushing the more financially beneficial option... it’s so hard to be in that spot. How are the contractions? Yay for having the restrictions lifted and may the bd be great next week hehe

PL hope everything ended up ok for that mom! I’d lose my poop

Afm not much to report. A is signing more and occasionally says more as well. So hopefully the words keep coming. Definitely teething so i’m curious if another tooth pops out soon.

I’m tired this up every two hours every day is like literal torture


----------



## shaescott

Gigs hm considering how new she is, I would agree that she’s being overly cautious due to inexperience. My mom always said that OB/GYNs are so easily scared into c-section when it’s not necessary, which is why she only had midwives at her births. She’s also assisted in many births (though not since choosing her specialty) so she knows how doctors can be. To be fair, my mom was a low risk birth, and you definitely want a doctor since you’re high risk if you do a VBA2C. But point is, doctors often push for c-section because it’s easier and lower risk and faster. Some will even do more c-sections on Friday’s so they can have their weekend come sooner. It’s crappy. The culture is crappy. Anyway, don’t completely discount what the doctor says but do consider the possibility of ulterior motives for pushing a c-section. I would say if you want to try for the VBA2C go for it, and take it moment by moment. If you start getting too worried or have back labor, you can tell them you changed your mind and ask the doctor to do the c-section. 

Keeps I actually don’t play video games, it drives him a bit nuts cuz it’s what he loves and he wants to share it with me. They’re not really my thing, but to be fair I haven’t given them much of a chance. I just didn’t grow up playing them. I agree I’d rather have a gamer guy than a caveman :rofl: especially since SO knows how to do the dishes (he’s even worked as a dishwasher) and he can make some good scrambled eggs. 

Dobs that’s sweet about the guy. I’m glad A is picking up more words and signing. While I do think his behaviors indicate autism, I also think that he has a good chance of being high functioning, especially with you pushing for early intervention and with him picking up more words and signs. 

PL oof sorry about your mom being more frantic than you during birth. I hope my mom isn’t like that in the future, though I doubt she will be. When I’m in pain she’s just like “eh take some ibuprofen, you’re not doubled over or crying so you’re fine”. When I was in the hospital on dilaudid she was outwardly very calm. She told me later it was horrible watching me in so much pain, and she was a bit of a wreck over it, but during it she was very calm and collected. She never called the nurse for pain meds without be asking, and she was pretty chill about waiting. I think it’s because she knows from having patients that being frantic doesn’t help at all and a calm presence is much more helpful. I’m very lucky that she’s like that. 

AFM my cervix has been crazy high lately and I had spotting yesterday so I think I may have ovulated. We’ll see I suppose, depending on when I get my period.


----------



## gigglebox

Contractions were every 7-10 minutes last night but eased off by the morning. Waking up today, I'm feeling more optimistic about a TOLA2C (trial of labor after 2 cesareans). I just have to convince the next doctor. I think writing out a birth plan, including scenarios in which I would agree to a c section, is a good idea. This other doctor is also new however, and I am already fairly certain she will side with the woman I saw the other day. So I have to be prepared to stand my ground at the expense of making my birth experience awkward with the attending doctor. 

Dobs that sounds like some great language progress with A! What new words is he saying now? Akso why all the wrestless sleep?


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, my mom is actually pretty calm, except that she constantly wants to be "in the know". So if i imagine that if contractions start and I don't voice it to her immediately, she asks a question and I don't answer: she'll get mad. Not something I want to deal with. With Ls delivery we didn't start telling them until early morning that we had gone to the hospital and we asked them to come up when we knew we'd be gone for more then 1 night. DH did all the communication and my phone was shut off. Lol, my parents didn't even find out about the 4am C-section until they came for their first visit. I am sure they would have loved a text message at 4 am! (Not kidding, they would have liked to know). 

Gigs, I have to agree with Shae. How are your contractions? Have they calmed down again?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, we must have typed around the same time, lol!
Stand your ground, all they can do is advice and not force you into medical procedures. 

Dobs, hurray on the new language development! Told you it would come ;) you are doing so great :)


----------



## shaescott

PL ah okay gotcha. My mom would want that 4 am text too, though she’d want to be in the room with me during the labor and birth. I don’t think she’d get mad, more sad that she missed stuff. I do think I’ll have her in the room, just her and SO and medical personnel. But I have plenty of time to figure that out of course. 

Gigs you can do this, def stand your ground. It’s your birth, not theirs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol real reply later but just to clarify I didn’t mean he is signing more. I meant he is signing the word more :rofl: and probably 1 out of 5 times he signs it then he will say more at the same time.

So we are still at
Ball (consistent)
Doggie (consistent)
More (sign and verbal, becoming more consistent)
Milk (only as a sign and literally only did it once an hour ago)
Momma (only mid tantrum)
Hi (rare and only to strange but pretty women)


----------



## gigglebox

:rofl: "only to strange but pretty women" hahahahah


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - Sorry to hear about L's eczema. My sister had it pretty bad when she was a toddler. It can be tough. As for the smoke smell, the only thing I've heard of is just painting the walls to cover the smell.

Flueky - Sorry that you're still having lady problems.

Gigs - What your Dr told you reminds me strongly of some of the stuff you see Dr's saying to their patients in "The Business Of Being Born"; scaring and guilting women to make decisions that are easier on the medical staff. Pardon my French, but fuck them. If you want a VBA2C, and are actually able to have one, go for it. Don't let yourself be intimidated. 

Re: Moms in the delivery room, I don't recall my mom saying much to me about pain meds, but she was relieved when I caved and got the epi. I had 3 friggen people with me while I laboured and no one tried to talk me out of it and help me with how I wanted things to go.

Dobs - Glad to hear A is starting to communicating better. And I hear you on Jason Momoa. I would ride him through the mattress. lol

AFM, haven't DTD at all yet this year and I feel like the time between our last session and when I probably released an egg is too long for the sperm to have survived. I took a pg test today, just to see and it was a bfn. I guess I'll just keep waiting and maybe test again next week.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh :rofl: I remember “more” being one of the very few things I signed as a kid. It’s the only one I still know how to do, that and “I love you”. But hey, what he does say is still something, and something is better than nothing. 

Pretty when did you O and when did you last BD? Sperm can live up to 5 days so you might be in with a chance. 

AFM I think my baby fever is increasing on me cuz I’ve found myself wanting to jump SO when I know I might be fertile/about to ovulate etc, even though I obviously have the new IUD. It’s dumb.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, not dumb. Science! Your body naturally makes you hornier around O time. It's a biological fact! I get so insanely randy around that time on occasion that it's literally all I can think about until I get an O release, and sometimes even then it only takes the edge off. If I run errands I fantasize about people I would normally have zero interest in. 

I recall one time I went to an animal feed lot to pick up duck food and, while I was waiting for the worker there to load my car, started fantasizing about boning him and a couple other workers in the warehouse on top of feed bags :rofl: I couldn't help it! They were mildly attractive but more than that they were effortlessly lifting these 50lb bags...i am not necessarily attracted to muscles but men at work do it for me :rofl:

Obviously I would never do anything like that! I bottle that S up and release it on hubby after the kids go to sleep hahahahha 

Pretty, I appreciate your words! I never saw that one, but it doesn't surprise me. I have read a ton of vbac stories where women feel bullied and pressured beforehand. At this point I'm just hoping the dr so opposed to my wishes isn't on call when I go into labor...

Anyway I second shae, you certainly have a chance! What dpo are you?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I feel like it’s less me actually being horny and more me straight up thinking “I want him to have sex with me so I have a chance of getting pregnant”, which is why I say it’s dumb cuz obviously I have the IUD. Like I don’t care as much about the sex, I just want the :spermy: starting at like CD 8 and going through whenever I ovulate and the day after lol. It still could be the hormones making me that way, idk. It’s possible it’s just me desperately wanting to get pregnant and at the same time knowing it’s super unlikely with the IUD so it feels safe-ish to act like I’m trying by having sex around O. Idk, I’m super weird. I love your mini story about the duck feed guys lol. I totally get why the men at work would turn you on, muscles in general I like a little (not a ton of muscle though, just a bit) but seeing a guy use the muscles is like whooo baby. Not that I would ever act on it of course.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

My opks seemed the darkest on Dec 31 and Jan 1 and the last time we BD'd was the night of the 26th, going into the 27th. I know there's a chance, I'm just not feeling that hopeful. I'd feel better if we'd done it closer to the date. So, potentially 5 or 6dpo?

shae - Maybe it's hormones, or maybe it's your baby fever. Either way, women can still get pg using the IUD. It happened to SO's cousin. lol


----------



## shaescott

Pretty hm so slim chance though still possible for you. I know it’s always possible to get pregnant with the IUD (or any birth control) but since I was on the mirena for 5 years with no pregnancy I’m pretty sure I won’t get pregnant. We’ll see though I suppose, since this IUD is lower dose.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, I hope you get some soon ;) sorry about possibly missing o..

Gigs, where are you today? I feel like if I don't hear from you, that you may be in labor! 
Did you get your couch yet?? I can't wait for ours :haha: like a kid before Christmas...maybe worse

Shae: i agree, around o-day I feel like jumping DH more so then any other day, more fantasy, more baby fever. Lol

Afm: saw my mw today, we were talking at the appointment this week and mentioned that now we only had to figure out our sheep. As in they need a place to stay here as their welcome at their current place is probably running out soon. So she mentioned she and her hubby have about an acre of unused land in the back, they eventually want to use it, but it needs clearing. So mutually beneficial situation! Her DH grows flowers and buys sheep manure each year :haha: now he can have his own source. We went by her property today, had a good long chat and came up with a plan for fences. I am happy! They can stay there until we buy.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm sorry you are having trouble making this decision. With her just starting in April I'd agree with your mom that she's extra cautious and/or wants to be in as much control as possible during labor and delivery. I also don't like how she's bitter about that successful vba2c. She should be happy that mom was able to accomplish this. Oh and reading a later posting I think having a birth plan is a good idea as well as TOL. Hope you get the birth you want. Oh and also wondering if something has happened or you just been busy.

Jez thank you, I hadn't had one since I was pregnant with V. It's not been horrible because my symptoms would come and go. However when symptoms were there OMG. Midwife said most women in 3rd tri are asymptomaticwith UTI.

Pacific I also don't want my mom there. She'd get too upset seeing me in pain and maybe pass out. I don't need that.

Dobby I totally get it. Each child is unique and same methods won't work or be appropriate for all. When V was 6 weeks step MIL wanted me to let V cry instead of holding her when she needed it. It was awful. They need to be held/comforted at that age. I bought the baby ktan because of you and it was a life saver.

Ugh hope his tooth comes in soon. Sleep regression is rough!! Also, yay for speaking a bit more.

Pretty so sorry it's looking like timing was only 5ish days before O. It's definitely still possible, but feel it's less likely.

Did they know you wanted them to help talk you out of epi?? I was very open minded about my labor and delivery. It's hard to see someone you love in intense pain and feel helpless. Seeing DH with his kidney stone blocking his ureter was awful. He was diaphoretic, vomiting, moaning, irregular breathing, and very high blood pressure. I felt so helpless not being able to relieve his pain.

Shae it's totally normal to feel that way especially if you have any baby fever. Baby fever can make a person a bit irrational. I'm so glad it didn't hit me until later. 

AFM had a fun but busy weekend with DH. UTI symptoms are gone completely. Finish my antibiotics Thursday morning though.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww you ladies are so sweet :hugs: I'm good! Not much going on here. Contractions still come and go (last "episode" was last night at about 7-10 minutes) but they're mostly sporadic. I took the meds once yesterday but generally try not to take tem as part of me is hoping that the contractions are actually dilating me somewhat...I am going to be so happy if I get into active labor and am already 4+ dilated, especially if Myles prsents properly (ie I am NOT in back labor!). We'll see...all restrictions fully lift on Thursday! I am thrilled it looks like I'll be having a term baby. And if I go into labor before then, it's as close to term as I could hope for given the circumstances.

Pl yay for a temp home for the sheep! That's awesome news. So what will you be doing for the fence? Poultry net? And how is L doing? I forgot to mention we're batting a horribly nasty diaper rash on poor Lev. It's finally getting better though -- he had a stomach bug and diarrhea for days and it wrecked his poor under carriage. It's so hard to see the kiddos miserable! 

Fluek what good news to hear you aren't suffering from the UTI anymore. I've never had one but I imagine they're miserable, especially pregnant.

I do wonder how I'd be in an emergency situation with hubby, or him in the hospital, etc. So far it's always been me in the hospital bed! I bet it's much easier to be in the bed than standing over it, especially when it comes to a loved one. I've seen both brothers in the hospital, and grandparents, but that's it. I try not to think about that too hard though...I feel like I'm overdue for such an experience and I get anxious if I think about it too much!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just a quick reply while I'm on break.

So, SO decided he wanted to mess around a little last night, but I was both tired and a little pissed about missing my fertile window, so I just let him go down on me and then we fell asleep.

As for the epi thing, SO, my mom, and my friend all knew I wanted to go natural. My mom didn't wanna see me in pain, when I told SO I should probably get the epi cuz I was about to get pitocin all he said was "are you sure?" and then didn't try to talk me out of it, and my friend was pretty quiet. She's since apologized and said she should have talked to me and advocated better .


----------



## gigglebox

Awww pretty, don't hold it over his head too much. At least he kind of paid you back with that downtown action ;)

Well that's frustrating that no one stood up for you but I've learned that ultimately, when it comes to anything medical, you absolutely have to be your own advocate. The choice is ultimately yours and yours alone, save being unconscious or mentally checked out. 

On that note, hubby is totally on my side with the TOLAC :dance: so i think I'm going to go for it. If it doesn't work, the ramifications may be bad, but if it does, it will be soooo good all around. Furthermore c sections have a lot of risk factors themselves so a planned one still doesn't ensure my or baby's safety. 

Now just to convince the dr I see on Friday...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - I'd gladly give up orgasms for a year just to have a viable, healthy pregnancy. But you can't change the past, so I just gotta hope for the best next cycle. 

As for the self advocate stuff, I think I shouldn't have been making decisions after 19 hours of labour and not a lot of sleep. They should gone with my previous wishes. Everyone knows confessions obtained through torture aren't admissible in court. lol


----------



## claireybell

Gigs whats TOLAC? Really hope you get a smooth labour & safe delivery! & bonus for being dilated already ;)

Pretty i hope your ‘down town’ time from hubs was nice though! Im feeling the need for some big ‘O’s’ atm but kinda restraining until 6 wks lol!

Im also abit anxious about dtd again incase it hurts lol after i had Nuala i had a slight Cystocele/prolapse, im doing pelvic floor exercises to get everything moved up again as it kinda feels like the same things happened down there! Urhh joys!

Flueks im glad your UTI is gone :thumbup:

Shae, as Gigs said, your body naturally gets hornier around ovulation, natures way of getting us preggers! Im always more randier in my fertile window plus all the extra slippery cm you get, blokes love the wetness haha!

I keep nodding off trying to type here lol! Hayden slept 6.5hrs straight last night from 12:30am right through until just after 6:30 this morning woop! Unless he stirred in the night for a feed but i never woke up ha ha! My boobs were massive & hurting this morning so i had to wake him so he could feed!

Also, today was first school run & i used the new Tandem Joie dbl buggy, very lightweight to push even with both kiddies in it, Nuala loved being sat at the front, il get a pic tomorrow and show you her gleeful lil face :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - That's great that things worked out with your sheep. Hopefully you can convince your Dr. 

Flueky - Happy to hear your symptoms are gone. FX they stay gone.

Gigs - Here's hoping you can hold out a little longer and that your labour goes quickly. As for the emergency situations, I haven't really dealt with many hospital stays for family or myself either. I know what you mean by feeling overdue for something bad though.

CB - I'm sure you'll be back at it before you know it. lol. Alex slept for 6 hours on his first night home. I woke him up too. And I can't wait to need a double stoller. :)

AFM, debating taking a test again in the morning (7 or 8dpo), but I probably wouldn't get a positive even if I was pg. So, gonna try and hold out til closer to the weekend.


----------



## gigglebox

TOLAC= trial of labor after cesarean. Technically I am TOLA2C. You only get the "VBA2C" title if you succeed. So i have one TOLAC under my belt from last time, and two EMCS (emergency c sections).

Cb gkad Hayden slept for you! Even if it was a one off event, I bet it was rejuvenating. Except waking up to hard boobs :haha: I suggest having a manual sungle pump at the bedside just use use and release the pressure.

Pretty I am a testing addict but I'd say wait a day or two, only because if you're only 7dpo there is still a huge chance it will be negative regardless of the outcome. What kind of tests are you using?

Afm, I have a new quite uncomfy pain on the left side of my bump :( since the dr scared the living daylights out of me about a rupture, that was my first thought -.- but it's not near my incision scar and doesn't hurt worse during contractions, so I'm thinking pulled muscle. It has that kind of strained sharp pain, but it's only on certain positions. Maybe it's just gas :rofl: doesn't feel like that though.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Just the cheapies off of amazon. [email protected] is the brand name. It's a new pack, but they were able to detect it pretty early. Hope your pain subsides soon. 

Btw, when I was in Florida, I took a look at the WalMart cheapies I hear you ladies mention and they look just like the ones we have at the dollar store in Canada for $1.25.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs so glad you've made it this far. I really hope you get the labor you want this time. I've been thinking of doing a birth plan this time. Glad hubby is on boardand really hoping the ob is supportive :)

Pretty sorry he was in the mood at the wrong time. I'd say wait to test until 11 or 12dpo.

I would consider having a doula at your next labor. They can really advocate for you and encourage you to stick to your plans. From my understanding at least. I was very flexible about what happened so wasn't really a thing I personally looked into. Sorry they weren't supportive of you sticking to your plan.

CB it was a bit scary first pp sex. First attempt failed. Second attempt I used a vibrator to distract from discomfort. After that it was more comfortable. I need to do kegels more frequently.

Glad he slept a good stretch. Can't wait to see them in double stroller.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty those are the same strips I got off amazon, I had bought the big pack thinking that it would take us a few months of trying.. well, I used one strip of each and was pregnant with L. By the time we were trying for #2, they were expired, but they were still correct for o and detecting the next pregnancy... 

Gigs, my guess is stretching ligament... I constantly have those especially on the left. Nevermind some sneezes....ouch!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I don't wanna spend the money on a doula. I was hoping my MW would be doula-ish for my next birth. Plus I wanted to give birth at home since I can't be trusted in a building full of drugs. lol. A friend of a friend is a doula and she was welcome to come to my last birth, but she lives an hour away and was busy that day. 

And I would be more than happy to waste 90% of a box of strips.


----------



## gigglebox

PL I don't think this is akin to the RLP pain...that is low on my belly, like almost where my legs connect, and I am quite familiar with those painful spasms! One actually woke me up out of sleep last night -.- 
More likely I pulled an abdominal muscle lifting a rolling office chair up a few steps yesterday. The pain is to the left of my naval, just a bit lower. It's not constant, just in certain positions. 

Pretty, it will happen soon! i look forward to your tests.


----------



## gigglebox

Where is kit? I need her expert eyes!
Nub guess for a friend:

Crap how do i upload it?!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg can't believe i forgot how to do that


----------



## shaescott

I say boy but I’m not great at nub theory. Hopefully Kit sees your post.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty i think i can safely say that at least 90% of us on this thread would easily waste 90% of a box of tests haha im def included in that figure im terrible :haha:

Dammmnitt I completely forgot to snap a pic of the kiddies in stroller! Pfft! Will do it today :)

Gigs im guessing its a pulled muscle pain, just take it abit more easier hun.. i have to say, every time i log in i keep expecting to see an ‘im in labour’ report from you lol!

Flueks i was debating trying out my vibrator first & seeing how i get on ha!

I cant really see a nub but im going to guess Boy.. is there any other pics?


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey gigs! I never left just never sure on what to say (plus I have like no time any more :rofl:)

Anyway there is no nub imaged I’m afraid, if you have any more photos (even blurry ones) I’d love to see them and I’ll see if I can piece together a nub!


----------



## gigglebox

Grrr that's all I have! Just that and an up close shot of its head :/


----------



## gigglebox

Cb nope no labor yet and no recent contractions that feel any more than braxton hicks. but I'm 37 weeks tomorrow :dance: so any time now is fine! 

Kit what's going on over there? How are the renos going? Kitchen close to being done yet? How has Ev dealt with the move?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs congrats on making full term! That’s such a relief! And I agree I don’t see a nub but overall looks boyish

Kit congrats on moving!!!! Whoooooo!

Shae you are not dumb. Some people grow up knowing they want to be a mom, and waiting is hard. I definitely peed on a lot of sticks when I was on bcp and good about it but my withdrawal bleed was a day or two late. And my heart sank even though I had already started dating idiots and I was in school. And like Gigs said hormones man. Our biological purpose is to create offspring. Don’t beat yourself up.

Pretty gl testing sorry about the bd timing not being ideal.

Sorry only read this one page. A has an ear infection and they think based on the fact he gets croup so often and wheezes every time he gets sick that he may be asthmatic. He was 103 yesterday so she checked for HFMD because one kid in his class had a SEVERE case, but so far nothing on him. Hope it stays that way.

Work is crazy stressful because we are working to the rule. Luckily my mom is taking today off to watch A and his fever broke last night.

Am I overreacting? I had to call my parents because A got sent home from daycare so I missed a second staff meeting. I didn’t want to miss work because i’m Already low on sick leave and I would bet money with strike this year and my students/boss are complaining I am out too much. So I called to see if my mom could take a day off. She job shares so they just swapped days or she’ll give the lady a paid day but in exchange doesn’t have to do any sub plans. My stepdad gave me shit for how much work I miss due to court and A being sick. Made a snark comment about how mad my job should be at me. But his tone was condescending not empathetic. Then he was pissy faced all night so I made a half joke that he didn’t want us staying over, and my mom told me that he was giving her shit for agreeing to watch Aiden. Because why can’t I get or hire someone to watch him, why do they have to? Keep in mind this f*er is about as helpful as my ex. He only by jogging with A, which he loves the attention he gets. And he only offers when my brothers are around. And A just sits there and most times sleeps. But like wtf this a* made my mom babysit his other grandkids and volunteered her to babysit them now on her weeks off. And my brothers get sopissed that I can’t stand him because he puts on a show when they are around. Like gfys gets on my nerves and he makes my mom literally psychotic with this s*.

Also just got my period hence wondering if i’m Just pissy from that :rofl: down from 43 days to 39! Hopefully it keeps getting shorter and back to more of a 27-32 range


----------



## claireybell

Im gonna read & reply back in a bit as just getting sorted for school run but had to share this funny pic of Hayden Lol.. loving a Snapchat filter :haha: he looks like an old man


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I understand as I'm pretty frugal. Well when you are pregnant again and see a mw I would definitely talk to her about that. Oh and ICs are fun to early test with. No guilt really :)

CB I'm the same about waiting for a post from gigs and omg he does look like an old man with that filter :rofl: 

Gigs I can't see a nub, but skull looks boyish to me. So glad tomorrow is term, so exciting you made it this far :)

Dobby it took a day or two after fever onset for Vs HFM rash to appear. FX it's not that though. Hope he feels better soon. That's crap of your stepdad to act like that. It's not like you have a partner or loads of money to spend on a nanny. Family should help each other out. It's really sad how some step parents treat their non-biological kids/grandkids. I don't think it's PMS rage on your part at all. However PMS will make it worse at least it does me :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs ^agreed with all the above. And so shitty you can't really say much back to him because culture :/ well you're always welcome to vent here :hugs: 

Cb omg he is such a cute grumpy old man! 

Fluek thanks! I am very please making it this far. Now he can come at his leisure, but I hope sooner rather than later as I feel like the smaller he is the better chance I have for a vba2c. At least we do know his head is smaller than the other boys so that certainly is in my favor :thumbup:

How are you feeling? Are you getting nervous, coming up on V's delivery time frame? I really feel like you'll make it to term this time, especially being proactive with the meds.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry A was poorly again Dobby, your not overreacting either re your stepdad, that would totally piss me off aswell & hormones will just add to it! 

Flueks i have a feeling you will make it full term this time around :) just my gut feeling 

Gigs your nearly at term arhhhhhhh so excited for you hehee!! So your going to await labour yes?? How long will they let you go over if your body dont start labour itself? Will you be induced or then have an elective csection? 

Flueks completely forgot to say, thanku for the chocolate pecan tart recipe, i only saw it the other day! Def thinking if making it, if I remember to buy a pre-made crusty base when i food shop tomorrow mmmmm yummers!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry stepdad is an a$$ about the whole babysitting situation. How is your mom responding to that? 

Gigs, wohoo for full term baby! I actually feel the same about being ok if baby comes right at 36 week for a smaller baby and better chance at vbac. 
Then last night I looked on Amazon for diapers and the newborn size is so much more expensive then size 1, nor can I remember how long L was in the nb size :Haha: so big pack or small pack? Got frustrated and gave up....
I am also done with this pregnancy for how sore it's making my back and pelvis. Baby is still high up in my lungs, it gets so obvious when I slouch just a bit (especially when sitting) and it's pushing a foot over my ribs. Now I am whiney..

In other news, our boxes from the move are finally here and taking up the entire entrance. As soon as they were delivered we made our 5 hour trip to the capital city (of the province). DH had work there and L his doctors appointment. We have a new creme to try. This doctor (a dermatologist) also said eczema is not food/diet or allergy driven, but it's genetic. A bit of a relief as DH has 2 brothers with food allergies. 
Right after we dashed back up here, only to find snow on the highway as we got further north and roads were total garbage. Still made the ferry and got back here at 8:30pm. I unpacked the car and DH assembled Ls bed. He was in bed 2 1/2 hours late, but at least he didn't fight his sleep from being over tired. 
We moved our old mattress into our bedroom and finally met up in bed around 10! Long day!!!

Saturday is new furniture day!


----------



## kittykat7210

This is all we’ve done, not very much

The rest of it is a shithole :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Kit, "Not very much"?!!! We've been here for over 4 years and still have things in boxes! Your place looks great. I am also totally in love with your dining set, especially those chairs *drool* and the kitchen turned out great!

Pl whine away :hugs: I'm trying to appreciate being pregnant and able to lay down while I still can...still not looking forward to the infant days of no sleep...but being uncomfortable is so annoying. My biggest gripe, other than the pulled muscle, is that I get contractions that push against my bladder and make ne have to pee immediately. It's especially frustrating when I'm trying to lay down and relax/sleep.

Any who not much longer! And yay not food allergies for L!

Cb, I have my c section scheduled at 39+5. I'm considering compromising with the obgyn affice and agreeing to an elective section if I make it that far. Reason being because there will be a point where he may get too big for my body to deliver...but since baby size is such a mystery, even with an estimate, part of me wants to cancel the c section altogether haha. We'll see...I should have a better idea on my plan of action on Friday.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs hoping his smaller size makes all the difference in your vba2c. I'm getting more anxious about labor. I've not got my labor bag prepared though :haha: I'm nervous about how fast it may go, not having option of epidural, when do I go to hospital. Going to talk to provider at my visit Monday. 3 weeks from Friday would put me at same delivery age as V. I kind of have a feeling I'll go a little before due date. DH feels the same. We are both thinking 37 to 38 week range.

CB thank you and so sorry I didn't convert them to metric. Honestly, it'd just be easier if US converted to metric like the rest of the world. If you make it let me know if you like it. It's quite rich so the vanilla ice cream tames it down.

Pacific oh man sounds hectic just reading that. It's so nice when they don't fight sleep even though their bedtime was adjusted.

Kitty I love it. It's so nice once you get things put in place. The process is tough and I can't imagine doing it with a toddler.

AFM been getting sore in my pelvis, back, and thighs. Turning in bed feels like an olympic sport. All I can think is I don't think I can handle 8 more weeks :rofl: I've started some prenatal yoga to try to help and get some exercise in again.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek are you getting workouts from youtube? Let me know if you find any good ones, especially any to widen/stretch the pelvis or aid in that whole birthing thing. I've started rolling on my yoga ball...hoping it helps haha.

Hey what do y'all think of Myles Colby? Or Myles Troy? At this point I think I'm done trying to decide a name before he's born. We'll pick after we meet him I think.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs do you gave another apt/Consultation on Friday? I hope you get to attempt a Vag delivery with Myles but wouldnt want you to struggle or worse if bubs is too big for you :-/ I know the weight estimates are literally only that but they had Haydens pretty much spot on around my scan at 35 wks, they estimated 6.5lbs then & the last 4 wks or so they supposedly gain half a lb a wk, so his birth weight was about right :) 

Kit i love your house, your kitchen is sooo spacious its lovely! At least u guys are in now :thumbup:

Pacific & Flueks do u have one of those big pillows to wedge between your legs at nighttime? Def takes the edge off the pelvic pain, mine was agonising at night & I couldn’t roll over :( 

No need to apologise for the measures for the recipe, it sounds bloomin lovely, i could eat some now actually ha ha


----------



## claireybell

Myles Troy sounds lovely:)


----------



## gigglebox

They are estimating him to be 8lbs8oz at 40 weeks. They were spot on with levin (same ultrasound place), estimating about 9lbs8oz to 10lbs at 40 weeks. He was born I think 2-3 days early and was 9lbs6oz. So I'm looking at Mykes possibly being a whole pound less, PLUS a much smaller head. I am hopeful!

Yes I have another consult with a different dr on Friday, the one who is doing my c section if i keep it scheduled.


----------



## pacificlove

CB, my pelvis now adjusts itself multiple times a night.. I can't turn without it going pop. It gives me hope that everything is loosening enough for baby to come out natural... As for extra pillows: I need to find some first, among the boxes! DH and I are currently also on a purge and update mission which we have just started. So a number of poor quality pillows are to thrown out. I want to get rid of a number of hand me down things (plates, pots, sad quality pillows etc) from when we first started off and replace them with "nice" things that we actually want. ;)

Gigs, L was 8lbs 5 oz...a whole pound heavier then my midwife was expecting. Like you, hoping this one is smaller. 
I am feeling af type cramps down low in the bump today. 
I like Myles Troy :) a Colby is a cheese to me :haha: don't listen to me.. 

How do you have so many names that you like? We still haven't agreed on one or even shortlisted any. I told DH he can do the thinking since he knows the gender... :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately we don't have that many we like. We have a family name, one i really like, and hubby's names. I still like Reece the best...David would be to make other family happy. I don't like it, not with Myles anyway. Hubby hates Reece. He likes Quinn or Quinton and I dislike both. I said if we are going to pick a name based on meaning and to represent a man I admire, then his Daddy is the only person I would pick...hence these last two selections.

Anyway PL remind me why you ended in a cs last time?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, ah I see with the name selection... Logan was a name we could both agree on, and middle name is DH grandpa. All of my grandparents names are very German and most would end up getting pronounced wrong in English. However, the middle name if it's a girl is based on my grandma and its the only name in my family tree I feel like won't get butchered. ;) Another boy and we are screwed if we want to base it on family as dh doesn' have a lot of middle names in his family tree (and that we like for our kid)

C-section: infection between umbilical cord and placenta which put L in distress. I had a temperature and his HB would not come down. A few weeks ago at the gynecologist consult I also found out that he wasn't in the ideal position to come out which probably added a bit to their decision to suggest C-section. Water were broke for about 30 hours but after 20 hours of backlabour I got an epidural and still made it 8cm by the time they rolled me into the OR. 

Btw: my mw seems pretty positive on a particular position for moms in backlabour. The last mom she had in it: mom was in bl, not progressing so she told her to go into this position and then left her to labor. She was called back immediately, ended up giving birth 10 minutes later at home ;) see if I can describe it right as she showed me: kneel on the couch, and then hands on the floor, it's important to have the pelvis above the head. As she explained it, it gives baby and pelvis a "reset" through gravity as it allows baby to slide back out of the pelvis. my mw has used it a few times now and says it works pretty well. 
This mw also has some kind of magical squeeze to the hip that eases the pain. She did it with me during Ls labour and even showed DH. However he wasn't getting it and I couldn't voice myself that I wanted her to do it full time, however now she knows ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I've been using amazon prime. Sunday I did/watched a few of tara lee?? prenatal yoga. I found her a bit too odd to me. Like I was laughing at her instead of going along with her. I dunno to each their own. She did have some clips specific for certain areas/problems. I tried Riki Jones last night and today. I like hers better. I only do her 3rd tri workout. As bad as it sounds it gets my heart rate up. I quit walking when weather got cold.

Love Myles Troy. Flows well with your last name as well. I don't like Colby as all I think about is the cheese. Go with what you like though ;)

CB I've been using a pillow between my legs/knees. Pain is worst when I first get out of bed or after sitting for awhile.I start out waddling then get a more normal walk :rofl:

Pacific your mw sounds pretty awesome. I hope your wish for vbac is a success.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m looking at your ticker and wondering where I can get an 11 lb jar of Nutella. I definitely need one to survive the upcoming semester :rofl:

Gigs I like Myles Colby, I have a young cousin named Colby so it doesn’t make me think of cheese automatically lol. But Myles Troy is nice too. 

Kitty I think you were the one who posted house pics? I love the kitchen, it’s so gorgeous! I hope my future house looks half that nice. 

AFM I’ve had nausea every day since I ovulated. Wtffff. I’m unamused. It’s usually only in the morning. It doesn’t make it so I can’t eat anything, it’s just a general nausea. I had a sample of seafood salad at the grocery store this morning hoping it would make me feel a little better. It didn’t, but it didn’t make it worse either. With the mirena I had nausea during the week before my period as the progesterone dropped, but this is straight from O so idk. I figure it’s a side effect of the Kyleena, and honestly I’m okay with it if it means I’m not actually puking like I was on the pill. I didn’t have nausea last cycle (which was first cycle on the Kyleena), I checked my chart, but I also had crazy strong O pains, a short LP, and spotting through most of that cycle, so it was a funky one. This is more like a normal cycle for me, I think. Just hoping the nausea goes back to being just a PMS thing.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I have a 3kg jar (just over 6lbs) of Nutella here.... A 11lbs jar would be huge! Like not at all what id imagine the size of a little 31+ week old baby.. thoughts to ponder! How does that even fit in the belly? Twisted and turned?

Shae, how odd on the feeling nauseous, I wonder if o is still outstanding? Or maybe it's a pms thing now? 

Flueky: my mw is very open minded and relaxed, I really quite like her. (If i insisted on a home birth she'd let me or anywhere else really) But I also like how the midwives here in BC Work ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh so jealous pl! I think if we go on to have any more kids I may look into a midwife next pregnancy. I should have done it this time but...money. Plus I only recently got back on the fence about the vba2c. If we decide on one last kid that will mean we are in a better financial state, so I would like that experience (assuming another TOLAC).

So are you going to share those names with us? ;) 

Shae sounds like your body may be still adjusting to hormones. I hope the nausea wears off!

Fluek thanks for the workout people names, I'll have to see if there are any youtube videos since we unfortunately got rid of prime :/ 

Afm...
Contractions again tonight. They have been every 7.5-12 minutes, most falling in the 8 minute range. Not too consistent in timing and not painful so I'm just going to try and sleep them off. I've done this song and dance before however I'm not taking the meds anymore to quiet the contractions so....we'll see! I'm a bit nervous!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted if you can especially if things turn serious ;)

So mws here are almost like a doctor and have hospital rights. From IVs to stitches, they do it all. Then she visits mom and baby every day at home until baby starts gaining weight, checks mom and baby. Then they slowly draw back over the next 6 weeks and do a final pp check up on mom and baby. At that point any care goes back to your gp. 
So I have seen mine from 6-8 weeks to 6 weeks pp. 
I really like the part that they do home visits. L was jaundiced when he was born, so I was really glad that we had a medical professional come and check L every day!


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds really nice! There is a midwife exclusive practice here that is probably similar but they don't deliver at my preferred hospital:(

I have been having contractions allllll night. They kept waking me up but not painful and i was able to sleep through most. Just a waiting game now to see what happens I guess! Still don't appear to be regular.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh jeeze y'all...upset stomach and (tmi) the shits. Something I ate or "the great clear out"? 

I have a feeling this may be the near end of pregnancy...!

Irregular contractions still coming on this morning. In the past when I went to bed with them they'd be gone by the morning (or at least wayyyy spread out).


----------



## shaescott

Gigs fx’d this is the beginning of the end of the pregnancy so you can push out little Myles before he gets too big!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I have a feeling it's the great "clear out". FX for you. I'll update more later


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fingers crossed for an easy delivery! I do think you may be in for the beginning of the end :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies! I've been laying down trying to see if they ease up but I guess if they didn't over night, they probably aren't going to! New plan is to go run some last minute errands and see if walking around doesn't make things pick up. Gonna pack my hospital bag and throw it in the car just in case ;) also had a bagel & lox for lunch as I know once I'm admitted it's only ice chips for me :roll: 

We're also expecting a snow storm this weekend so I am hoping to not get stuck at home whilst in labor. This has been a fear of mine since finding out I was having a winter baby...weather has been fine for days, then lo and behold, contractions pick up and there's snow in the forecast!


----------



## pacificlove

Figures gigs ;) call up that midwife, just kidding. At least if you labor and progress at home the doctor may be more likely to let you vbac?!

My mil swears her first baby was late (a December baby) because she had a really cold breeze come up her skirt scaring baby to come out. Insert eye roll!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG LOL! What an interesting theory :rofl: that must have been one hell of a breeze to make it all the way up her hoo ha

Hmm we'll see, I am not really in any pain so not sure if I'm progressing but then again I was 3-4cm at last check and didn't feel any of that sooo...


----------



## pacificlove

Well, she lived in Ottawa, so definitely could have been around -20c. :Haha: one heck of a breeze


----------



## pacificlove

Have to share: L learned a new sentence: "baby out the belly soon" with a cute gesture pointing from my belly into the room and says it such a serious tone!

I don't think he knows the meaning, but it's so friggin cute. 

Oh and new creme on his eczema: I got the prescription for him yesterday. Our doctor was saying put it on everywhere needed, don't feel shy about it for a month" The pharmacist on the other hand was all "use sparingly and only if really really needed, avoid certain areas, it's potent". To my reply "the eczema is also in all those spots you said to avoid, all over his body", pharmacist just shrugged it off and said "not all over his body". WTF! The doctor actually said that the eczema keeps coming back like that because nothing has been strong enough that our gp has prescribed. So conflicting. Anyway we put it on once last night. We applied sparingly to those areas affected as instructed by the doctor. This morning I am already impressed with the improvements to his skin and we did our first diaper in months without a single attempt at scratching anything!!! Doctor was sure we'd see improvements in 4 days!


----------



## gigglebox

Dang PL that worked quickly! And how cute about his new sentence


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to be dominating the thread recently but the contractions are grtting closer together and I'm nervous as fffff


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs you got this!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs ahhhh so exciting! You’ve got this!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs you got this. Try to think positive!! I can't wait to hear your labor story as I think he is coming tonight or tomorrow :)

Pacific that's so cute him saying that!! Oh and that's fantastic the cream is already working :)


----------



## gigglebox

Contractions ate still sporadic. They got to 3-5 minutes for about 30 minutes then spaced out again. Currently about every 7 minutes. Hubs and I agreed to just hang home for now until they stay 3-5 minutes, or they get painful (they are still just intense but only annoying) or my water breaks.

I don't know why but my money is on water breaking...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Keeping you in my thoughts. FX you can get a little rest tonight and have everything go smoothly when it's "go time". And I'm kind of partial to Myles Colby.

PL - Glad to hear the cream is working. And that's cute about L's sentence. Also, if a cold breeze can keep a baby from coming out, maybe that's why my July baby wanted to come a little early; to soak up some summer sun. lol

Flueky - There's a woman at my work who's also 31 weeks along and she's been uncomortable for quite a while. I feel bad for her, especially since she has several weeks to go and it'll only get worse. I really hope you get to 37 weeks like you want, but that aren't sore for long.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, I was having some sporadic nausea yesterday. So much so that I couldn't stomach my lunch, but I didn't end up actually being sick. SO and I were both feeling pretty worn out and achy though, so it was an early bedtime for everyone. I was still a wee bit nauseous today, but didn't feel sick otherwise. I realize this is way too early for MS. Gonna take a test tomorrow anyway though. Slightly more hopeful, but I still know the odds are stacked against me.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty you never know! My first tip off that I was pregnant with ds2 was I couldn't stomach my morning coffee on 8dpo. I was sick almost immediately after. I kept coming back to it throughout pregnancy but never had the stomach for it. He was the pregnancy with the worst of my morning sickness, however for me that was basically frequent nausea but I never threw up. In fact it was so bad compared to ds1 (and so different!) I was certain I was having a girl! 
Have you tested this cycle yet?

Having trouble sleeping but I think it's primarily nerves! Contractions remain...

Watch I'm just in slow labor and y'all are going to have to tolerate me bitching about contractions for weeks hahahah


----------



## pacificlove

Now that you have said that youll probably have to contradict yourself :haha:

No worries about whining, I feel like I have been whiney about my pelvis and back for weeks!


----------



## shaescott

PL that’s so great that the cream is already starting to work. I love when results are visible fast. It’s probably part of why I can’t stick to an exercise routine :haha: it’s like that saying “I did a sit up, now where are my abs?” Anyway, annoying that the doctor and pharmacist gave conflicting instructions. The pharmacist is likely worried about a high dose hurting such a young child and about certain areas being more prone to irritation or skin breakdown, while the doctor is likely more comfortable/experienced with that dosage for toddlers and figures the areas are already irritated so might as well try it. Still annoying that the info was conflicting, though. Also, L’s new phrase is soooo cute!

AFM been struggling health-wise lately. I hoped I could use my month off of school to reset, but it hasn’t happened. I’m exhausted all the time, for one. I spend most of my days in bed or eating. I really need to exercise to get my energy up but I have a lack of motivation. I also have been chronically constipated. It got to the point where I hadn’t had a proper bowel movement in at least a week and I was passing clear-yellow mucus. I ended up taking dulcolax pills (a stimulant laxative), which painlessly cleared me out. However, since then I haven’t had a proper bowel movement. Ugh.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I don’t think you’re too early for MS, based on your dpo you could have implanted already. Some people even get symptoms before implantation, though there’s much debate over whether it’s actual pregnancy symptoms. I say it could be :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs intriguing! Fxed for a smooth delivery and that snow doesn’t impede any travel

Pl excellent news on the cream! I hear you though I swear the doctor and the pharmacist give me different doses all the time. Annoying af. A just got a new breathing treatment and the doc said twice a day when he is sick whereas the pharm said sick and breathing weird until he isn’t sick or not once a day for two weeks straight..... ..... ..... 

Pretty gl testing

Shae hugs have you been tested for mono? Are you feeling emotionally ok? That just sounds like me when i’m depressed or when I had mono. Or me now haha


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I haven’t been tested for mono (well, once a few years ago, it was negative). I do have some swollen lymph nodes but they’re not so huge I would expect mono (though I suppose I wouldn’t rule it out). They’ve been swollen all month to be fair. Idk. I’d have my mom check them but she has a stomach bug that I don’t want to catch. Feeling under my jaw I do have one set that feels pretty large. I suppose I can ask her tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestion to look into it. 
I’ve been slowly upping my depression meds to their normal dose since stopping the bc pills. I’m not on the full dose yet but SO has said he’s noticed a big improvement in my mood around him (I get pissy when I’m off them). I do have to get back on the supplement pill, still. I take Zoloft and Wellbutrin as a supplement for the Zoloft. I know I’m super stressed and anxious, I’ve never been more stressed than excited for a semester to start, but this time I am. I’m kinda dreading it. Last semester was hard, and I’m not ready to go back. But I don’t have a choice, I’ve just gotta power through. 
I think the main culprits are my awful sleep schedule (sleeping during the day, binge watching Netflix at night) and sleep apnea possibly catching up to me. I haven’t used my CPAP in almost a year. I left it at college because I never use it. I really should start using it again. I need to replace the mask, it has a tiny leak, and I don’t remember where I put the supplier information. I’m a mess lol.


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh Gigs im excited for an update hehe!! You totally got this if slow labour starts progressing eeee! 

Pacific my pelvis was achey & clicking allsorts in bed, some nights I couldn’t even roll over :( the end is near though hun.. 

Pretty you never know, could be coincidence you & SO are feeling abit under the weather but you could def still be preggers with MS! Fx hun

Sorry u feeling iffy aswell Shae, not sure what Mono is, another one il need to google lol! Are any basic meds helping at all? 

Im probs totally about to jinx this but as im typing & not saying it out loud i may not be.. Hayden has to be the best sleeper out of all 3! He goes for long stretches of sleep late evening around 10-11pm through to 5/6 in the morning, its mad! I feel abit normal most days now :) & his awful nappy rash is clearing up, im using Canesten cream so it appears he had some Thrush on his butt poor lil dude


----------



## shaescott

CB well it’s mostly been just being tired and stuff all the time. Not much I can take for that. When I’ve been nauseous lately ondansetron works for the most part.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae my first thought was "mono", second was "poor diet". I hope you figure it out! Very annoying to feel so run down all the time.

Pl forgot to comment but i'd say start with less and see how it goes, partially to preserve the meds for future use ;) glad your are seeing improvement already! I hope it continues.

Cb that's awesome about the sleep! I hope he stays like that!

Afm contractions all night but I was able to get in some sleep. I woke up and had 2 ten minutes apart, and now none for 25 minutes. Wtf?
Now I have this theory...wondering if i'm not having back labor this time, so no pain yet...wondering if last time they admitted me early from the same thing but i had pain so they labeled me as a slow progressor and started prematurely "helping me along" (like a sweep, breaking waters) and thus prolonging progression...idk

Appt today, we'll see what she says and if I progressed


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - I got impatient and tested last night. Nothing. Tested again this morning and looked at it in all kinds of different light, squinting, close up and far away, various angles, one eye, but it still looks like a bfn. :/


----------



## gigglebox

Ahh bummer Pretty :( still early though, I hope it turns around!


----------



## claireybell

Sorry about bfn Pretty, my last 2 were at 10dpo later in the day, still in though :hugs: 

Keep us posted gigs eeep! 

Shae maybe a general multivitamin might give you a boast hun?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs good luck at the appt today! 
It could absolutely be poor diet that’s slowing me down. I eat like crap when I’m home. My mom did end up going to work today (she was home sick yesterday) so I’ll ask her when she gets home tonight to check my lymph nodes and see what she thinks. I don’t think I have mono, but might as well have her look at me.

Pretty sorry about BFN but you’re still early, so fx’d you get a like in the next few days!

CB that’s a good thought, it may very well be helpful.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, could definitely be that last time they wanted you to progress faster then your body was willing to do... With back labour, I cant blame you to agree on intervention.

Cb, glad to hear Hayden is such a great sleeper for you!
And thanks on the reassurance on clicky pelvis. Is it bad to say that I am really looking forward to the end of this pregnancy?

Shae, my opinion would be sleep deprivation first and that snowballs the rest. 

Afm: L was briefly up at midnight, so of course it took me well over an hour to fall asleep after. During that hour I am pretty sure it was my Uterus that was acting unhappy on the lower side of the bump. No idea on timing, felt like af Type cramps. Eventually sleep got the better of me


----------



## claireybell

Lol most def not Pacific, i had really had enough of being pg in the last 8 wks or so with Hayden, was so uncomfy, trapped nerve, my pelvis pain was so bad i could barely lift my foot up to wash it in the shower so no its not bad :hugs: weirdly though.. i do miss the bump lol but im liking i can enjoy Wine in between the bottle & boob feeds ;) 

Shae have a look to see if theres a liquid iron plus Multivitamins, gets in the body quicker :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

So I Googled ‘Mono’ & also refers to as ‘The kissing disease’ symptoms are very similar or even the same as Glandular Fever..


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh PL the sleepless night before baby are rough eh? 

So...had my appt. dr I saw is incredibly nice, she seems young but not as much as the other dr I've been seeing. Anyway she has strongly, STRONGLY advised against attempting a vba2c. Turns out the riskiest part is this incision I had last time...basically they don't know where it is, but it is written on the operative report as being "higher", and this NOT a good thing. Basically, depending on the location of it, it can make my odds of rupturing go from around .5-2% up to 30%. I asked if she's dealt with ruptures before and she said yes, and every patient ends up in ICU, some get hysterectomies. 

She also reassured me that a planned c section is so much different than an emergency one. She even suggested I make a soundtrack to play in the OR. I doubt I'll do that but it was a nice suggestion.

Also if I start getting contractions like I have been, she wants me to go to l&d. Even moreso this weekend as we may be expecting up to 8" of snow this weekend and she wants me on a fetal monitor (generally the first sign of rupture is reduced fetal heart beat). So I am on contraction watch...I guess. Ugh really don't want to be stuck in the hospital for no reason.

On the plus side I really like her and feel a bit more confident about her delivering Myles (if I make it that far--not scheduled until 39+5). 

So a mixed bag of emotions over here you could say.


----------



## gigglebox

So I'm finding that, in the same way I was getting a little bitter about people having girls when I first learned I was having a third boy, I am now having that same type of feeling when I read these simple vaginal birth stories--the easier they were, the more bitter I am. 

I am having a rough time mourning both the girl I'll probably never have and the birth I'll definitely never have.

Blah. Sorry to whine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs nothing to apologize for. I’m bitter every day mourning the husband or pregnancy or life experience or girl I wanted, and I b* every day lol. Venting is good for the soul


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, dang, sorry to hear about the higher incision being a downer this time. I'd look at the positive and say 70% chance it won't rupture but I am no professional....

What do you want to do? 

Whine and complain away that's what we are here for!


----------



## gigglebox

I really want nothing more than to vbac but the risk is just too high. Birth last time after the craziness of the emergency of it and the hemorrhaging and the insanely long recovery time...I don't want to chance putting myself through that again, nor do I want to land myself in ICU. That would likely mean another transfusion, anemia, and not to mention being separated from the baby for who knows how long. I couldn't live with myself if anything terrible happened to Myles due to my own stubbornness and lack of oxygen during a catastrophic rupture is a possibility. 

Not to mention even if I don't rupture, that doesn't mean something else wouldn't happen that would send me for yet another emergency cs. 

It sucks but at this point I just want to make peace with it. I don't think I'll be able to until it happens though...I am so traumatized from the last one that I'm pretty freaked out about surgery.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek how bad is this storm? They're saying up to 8" for us. I'm terrified of being snowed in during an emergency situation...


----------



## Jezika

Ah Gigs, I feel you. That’s a difficult situation, but it sounds like with this doc’s more reasonable attitude and better bedside manner, the info she gave has helped you make the best decision among two very-not-so-straightforward options and lots of unknowns. May I ask why it is you’re so keen on a VBAC? Is it more the desire for the more “natural” experience of a vaginal birth or more to avoid the trauma that you’ve now quite solidly (and understandably) associated with c sections?

And did they check how much you’re dilated now?


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and as for being bitter, I’m bitter about ALL sorts of things ALL the time, so join the club.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs big hugs. I second Jez. New doc sounds really on top of it. And it is true. My mom has had both emergency and planned csections, and they are such different experiences.

I’d totally make a playlist then not use it. Cuz I do that ALL the time. Made one for my baby shower and A’s birthday... nope. Just make sure to turn on that premium free trial because can you imagine getting in the zone and then an ad comes on ffs smh

Tbh haven’t read. Work is crazy with all the protesting and working the rule. Oakland and LA are striking, and our union has made it clear that if things continue as is that we will be too. And being forced to only work my contracted hours is just so much more taxing than volunteering 90m a day of my life to prep and grading.

Pillows: How do y’all feel about them? The ONLY way I can get A to sleep on his own (for like 3 hours) is with a pillow. I have seen him reposition or get upset when he can’t breathe, but those horror stories of 18m old suffocating scares me.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry about stressful work. Hope your union can reach an agreement before things escalate. Teachers here have striked before, I don't think it ever lasted more then a few days. 

As for pillow: I think L has had one for about a year now? His is from ikea and it's very very flat, no puffyness or anything to it. Plus it's small, toddler size (my head would take up the entire pillow). Even if he moves it around, it always flattens itself back out into the flat thing it is. It's part of his Sleep routine, it even travels with us, and it rolls up tiny in the suitcase. 
I can see if I can find a link for it if you want...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm sorry it wasn't the news you wanted but I'm glad she explained. I agree an almost 1 in 3 chance is too high for me to risk as the consequences are too great. 

Snow, I think it's supposed to mainly be rain now for us. Sadly I haven't paid attn but ppl haven't acted like snowmaggedon is coming :rofl: 

Dobby I've been debating a pillow for V. I let her have a blanket and she uses it as a pillow. As long as it isn't adult sized and fluffy I think it'd be okay.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez -- it's both. I really want the vag birth but I am also terrified of c sections. Especially after the last one. And maybe even moreso I am terrified about recovery. I had such a rough go last time...

Dobs I would be amazed if there isn't some sort of "low suffocation risk" pillow already invented. That woukd be what I'd look for. Lev doesn't have one but he sleeps face down. He does have a large fleece blanket though, but has proven he can pull it off his face easy. 

Fluek they're calling for 4-8" here...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I also wanted to say it's understandable to have those feelings. A girl at work and a girl I used to work with had boys first and both are expecting a girl. I have had a few pangs of jealousy.


----------



## gigglebox

Jealousy is a rough emotion to deal with, especially when you're 100% aware of it! But I also know that we'll be totally smitten with our kids an unable to imagine life any other way <3 if you recall, I was REALLY hoping for another boy at the beginning! :haha: 

In GOOD news, I got amazing sleep last night! I was only up twice, maybe three times top, to pee and then feel back asleep pretty quick. I did het a RLP attack but eh I'm basically used to them by now :haha: I feel rejuvenated today. Heading soon to the new shop to help start painting :thumbup:


----------



## Jezika

I hear ya, Gigs. Jealousy sucks, but I think it’s better to be aware of it and sort of embrace it despite all its aversiveness instead of just have a lingering sense of bitterness that you don’t quite understand. As for vaginal births, I understand it’s something many women value so much. Though also interesting how in some countries it’s considered very negatively, like the kind of thing only poor women have to go through. I think it’s also easy for us to get stuck on the sense of loss of something we never had the chance to experience, and to perceive it as far more impactful on our lives than it really is. It’s okay to feel sad about it though, and perhaps to trust that other than random occasions where you’re reminded of it and feel some sadness, your mind will be completely occupied with other things. As for recovery fears, that’s very tough for sure. I think at the very least you know what to expect, and it’s probably the worst, so you very well may be surprised by how much easier it ends up being. I also imagine planned c sections to afford a lot more care and planning in surgery which may aid recovery too. I know you know this and it may not change how you feel, but I know a lot of women (IRL) who’ve had a very positive planned c section and even saw it as pretty much stress-free conpared to going into labour. I have no doubt at all that your experiences with a planned c section would be significantly better than your previous ones — those circumstances were horrible and quite frankly traumatizing! I’d be surprised if you WEREN’T affected by them!

Shit gtg but sorry for the rant. Have fun painting and try to stay away from the fumes!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - I'm so sorry for how you're feeling about having to have another C-section and not having a girl. I have similar fears and I'd totally feel the same. Everything you're feeling is normal and probably more heightened cuz of the extra hormones in your body right now. Just do whatever you need to make peace with this and hopefully it'll all be worth it when you're holding that new baby.

Dobby and Jez - I'd like to join you in the "Bitter Brigade". It's probably my middle name. lol

Re: pillow. Alex likes to rub his face on them when we're putting him to sleep on our bed, but even if he had a big boy bed, I'd still try to hold off on a pillow for as long as possible.

AFM, took another test this morning. Still negative. I'm calling it. This cycle has been a bust. And I'm so pissed. I tried multiple times to get stuff going with BD, but he wasn't having it. I can't get pg by myself and it's annoying. Once AF gets here, I can use a EDD calculator to get an idea of when the baby's BDay would be, but it'll probably be Really late Oct/early Nov. We already know kids born Oct 27 and Nov 6 and if I miss Halloween cuz I'm giving birth, I'll never forgive the kid or my body. So, I'll probably have to wait another fuckin' cycle that'll take us into Dec. It took 2 cycles to get pg with Alex, 3 with this last one. I hope that trend doesn't continue. Ugh, I'd love to stay in bed and be depressed and dramatic, but SO wouldn't know how to take care of Alex. 

In other news, I'll spare you the long story, but we were talking about various ways of labeling his belongings for daycare and SO suggested instead of a name, put a phone number, so it's easier to contact use if it's lost and so you can use the items for more than one kid. He then jokingly back tracked and was like "not that there'll be anymore kids to use them". Maybe I should give him a few days to himself so he'll see how serious I am about this.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty - blokes really know how to shoot us girls down re more kiddies, my SO was the same & adamant that no more after our first 2 but he came around in the end & was completely diff when i was pg again soon after my mc, he kinda welcomed it more, im sure your SO will be the same :) 

Gigs, im glad the new Dr you saw was much nicer, having had 2 planned csections & the other off when i was in labour, the planned ones are so more relaxed, the theatre staff are fab keeping you relaxed if your edgy. I was more nervous this time around but they kept me at ease, the recovery is def easier when its a planned csection. An elective does sound like the safer way for both you & Myles, im sorry you wont get to experience a Vaginal birth, ive always been bitter about that aswell, big hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Jezika said:


> I think it’s also easy for us to get stuck on the sense of loss of something we never had the chance to experience, and to perceive it as far more impactful on our lives than it really is.

I know it's kind of like, hey, so you can't push a baby out your vag, you can still have a baby. No big deal...but it's not just the absence of that experience. It's the ramifications of the alternative. I may have long term effects from my blood transfusion from last time. I definitely had (possibly have) long term, if not permanent, issues with my bladder after having a catheter in for such a long time last time (due to blood loss, I wasn't allowed to walk because I was having trouble staying awake at times and they were afraid I'd collapse if I walked; then when I did get it removed I was so swollen I couldn't pee ao back in it went). I've suffered nerve damage both times (no feeling in my lower stomach), but fortunately have seemed to mostly recover from it, however the possibility of permanent damage is there. The more scar tissue there is in utero, the higher my chance for trouble conceiving, miscarrying, and complications with an achieved pregnancy (placenta being near the scar can cause major issues, rupture has a higher chance of happening even if you don't go into labor, etc). If I knew I was done with kids I wouldn't be as upset but since #4 isn't off the table, all this stuff automatically taints future pregnancies. 

But who knows, hopefully you're right and cb is right in that this birth will be a breeze by comparison and will change my perspective on c sections. I have heard these mystical stories of women able to walk around the same day as surgery so who knows!

Pretty, i say just go for it this month. In the scheme of things it's no big deal t have a birthday close to others. And no guarantees as to when baby will be born anyway...you may go into labor early and still end up at that same timeframe.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i def think the issues you sadly suffered after your csection last time was because it was an emergency one, they literally have to rush to get things in place before its done.. esp with the catheter & being swollen ‘down there’, i still have numbness (from Nuala & Riley) in my lower tummy now - just above my scars, its a weird tingly numbness, i def reckon your recovery will be much better this time around, the Placenta being near the scar is an issue with any subsequent pg after a csection, as long as its more than 4/5cm away from it all should be ok & they usually follow up with more scans like i had :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

I have to share, i follow the Labour Ward at the Mat Hospital where i had my babies & each month they post the figures of all babies delivered & their names :) they posted Decembers & Haydens name is the first name at the bottom of the Christmas tree <3


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m sorry that the chance of rupture is so high. I have to agree with you that it’s too much of a risk to attempt a VBA2C with this new information. But it definitely sucks because of all the complications that can arise from c-sections (which you know all too well) and of course the loss of that experience. Hopefully Myles stays in until the elective date and everything goes much smoother than your previous births. 

Pretty hm I feel like guys are often like that about having another kid, but if you’re feeling hurt or worried he doesn’t want more, do you feel comfortable talking to him about it? If so, I would say it’s a good idea to discuss it with him. Is the reason you don’t want to try next month just that you risk missing Halloween? It seems like a lot that you’d never forgive your baby for missing one Halloween, but of course how much importance you put in a holiday is your choice/viewpoint and if it’s that important to you it’s reasonable to wait. I’ve just never heard anyone have that issue before. Either way, fx’d that your SO puts out more during your fertile times whether you decide to try this next cycle or the one after. 

CB aw that’s so cute that they have that infographic. Are the big names ones that have multiple babies with that name? Also the baby on a cloud is so sad, is that miscarriages or stillborns?

AFM I’ve noticed my appetite is weird lately. I just can’t eat much in one sitting. I still get hungry but I can’t eat much at once. I went to a sushi place for dinner and after a miso soup and a tartare appetizer I was full, I had to bring my rolls that I’d already ordered home. And my mom made pancakes this morning and I could only eat half a pancake. Yesterday my dad brought me to a diner for breakfast and I basically drank my juice and ate my bacon and then was full, I had a few bites of my home fries and toast but I was pushing myself. It’s weird. I normally eat more than this. Perhaps my stomach has shrunk over this vacation with my somewhat erratic eating habits. I’ll see if I can get myself back up to normal amounts of food with regular dining hall eating. 
On the bright side, I haven’t had nausea the past 2 days I think.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm shae that is strange. Maybe you do have mono or some illness affecting your diet...

Thanks ladies for your thoughts on my situation. I'm just trying to take things as they come at this point. Although now I'm wondering if I should move my surgery date up to try and ensure I get a dr I want...

Cb that graphic is such a cute idea. The angel babies make me so sad, but that is very sweet of the hospital to include them.

Also I can't believe someone actually named their kid "Renesmee" :roll: i mean i'm a twilight nerd but not that much...

Speaking of books I finished the Hunger Games series. I am now open for suggestions on what to read next! Maybe something in the fantasy category...or something funny.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs some really good points have been made. I still don't have feeling in the skin under my scar either but oddly enough the muscle does so I can definitely tell when getting touched. Scar still isn't flat either. Nerves take a long time to heal that is of they do. 
I'd definitely book the elective C-section with the doctor of your choice and voice loudly that you are not done having children. Tell her to go in knowing that you definitely will be having a 4th (even if that isn't true ;) )

Shae, odd... Maybe time to see a doctor and start doing some tests?

Cb, that is so sweet!

Pretty, men can be so dense.. is he the type of guy you can have a heart to heart with?

Afm, picked up our new furniture today! There were a few hickups (yeah, 2 weeks and they could not get our "order" complete in the same location). So big uhaul truck, driving to 2 different locations 1 1/2 hours apart and now a Happy wife at home although sore in the pelvis since it was us unloading on our own. Can't take a step without cringing. We were going to stop when I got sore, but it just hit all of a sudden . 
New bed frame still needs to be assembled tomorrow. However we already realized that the bedroom is barely big enough...:haha: hopefully our next home is a little more accomodating to our new "adult furniture" as i call it. And I told DH when we buy and move again we better have help with all the furniture we now own! It's heavy!!


----------



## shaescott

So I was on the toilet and checked my CM and there was a tiiiiny little speckle of blood in it. I’m 8 dpo. I thought maybe I scratched myself somewhere in there but I went over everything twice and got no more blood at all. But the blood was red, not pink or brown. Idk man. I don’t want to worry cuz the mirena never failed me but a friend of mine did get pregnant on this IUD (kyleena) so... I’m probably fine though.

And then I laid down for a while, and (TMI) sharted myself. It was just a little bit, thank god, didn’t even get on my underwear, but ewwww. Then I had diarrhea of course. Fun. Meant to be going to bed, but instead I’m on the toilet. Fun.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae it sounds like you're sick! I hope all the odd symptoms pass soon. Not sure on the spottung but pregnancy wouldn't be my first conclusion given your bc has not failed you yet, but no harm keeping an eye in things and using a cheapie test to reassure yourself if need be. I have definitely been guilty of that before when i was on bcp (and guilty of the hint of disappointment at a negative test :haha: ).

Actually true story and I've never told this to anyone--when I picked out my wedding dress, part of my process was selecting a gown that I may be able to alter to accommodate a growing baby bump :rofl: I was hopeful! We weren't planning on kids yet but at that point I had stopped bc and we were just using pull out. Then I learned hubby is a bit of a pull out master :roll: lol

Got married in may and pregnant in June though! 

Pl yes at my next appointment I am going to have her write in big bold letters in my chart that I am not done with kids! I also want the surgeon to check previous scar tissue location and make note of it as well...just in case and just so I know. It's a bit odd having no clue where I have scars, ya know? I also need platelets checked again. The last dr commented they're stable but low...but they haven't been checked since 34 weeks and with an increased risk of paralysis I want to be on top of that! 

Congratulations on your furniture! Hopefully I'll be following in your footsteps shortly. My couch should be here on Wednesday, so no matter what happens with timing of baby the couch will be here when I get back from the hospital :thumbup:

Did you say you got a new mattress, too? Do let us know how your first sleep on the new set up goes! Sorry it was such an adventure getting the stuff.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Wow, so much to think and worry about. Definitely keeping my FX for you for a safe delivery and for #4 down the line. And thansk for your advice.
Re: books. SO is suggesting "The Wheel Of Time" series by Robert Jordan. There are 14 books though. I kinda liked the "Size 12 Is Not Fat" series by Meg Cabot. i think I only read the first 3 books though and there are 5. Maybe look for autobiographies by comedians? 

CB - That's kinda neat. So, the bigger the names, the more babies got that name? And that's kind of a sad stat about the stillborns, I'm assuming. 

shae - I've never been one to rock the boat, especially with him. I mean, we're bigger parts of each others lives than we were 11 years ago, but we don't live together, we aren't in a proper relationship (he's never even asked me to be his GF), and he's never said he loves me. It just seems like it's easy enough for him to cut ties. And I wouldn't be one to come bang on his door everyday for child support or anything. As for Halloween, my house is "that house" in my complex. I do several pumpkins, put a large, inflatible cat on the lawn, play creepy music, fake spider webs, black light, the whole nine yards. People expect it and I want to be able to give it to them. Plus, I want a home birth, so if it falls on that night, it won't be a very peaceful experince. Then there's gonna be my mom's giving me crap for carrying pumpkin in my condition. Halloween is my favourite. But ya, dealing with close birthdays is also a pain.

Hope your stomach rights istelf soon.

PL - I dunno. Probably, but I can't bring myself to yet. Good to hear you finally got your furnitaure.

Nothing new with me.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty, hope I don't come off harsh but is this the type of guy you want to grow a family with? Someone you can't necessarily talk to, who hasn't said he loves you, that doesn't sound too committed long term, and who you don't trust to take care of your son when you need a mental break?

Without going into details I have just found out some close family members are planning on splitting up. There are two very young kids in the picture...I am just thinking what's best for kids right now. I suspect dad has completely regretted the second one and I think may resent him (an "oops" baby). So i'm a bit touchy on bringing kids into shaky relationships right now...sorry if I'm overstepping.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Well, I could do a lot worse. Ideally, all my kids will be fathered by the same guy. And it can take so long to get to truly know someone. I wouldn't want to get with someone and then eventually find out they're a pedo or abusive or whatever, after it's too late. I don't ever want my kids to have a stepdad. I'd rather be single forever.

We're probably fairly stable right now, but old habits die hard. And I think we just had different life goals. I wanted kids and a marriage and a house. He probably wanted a comfortable living situation, maybe with companionship, but definitely no kids. So, we're just compromising now, I guess. We both want a house, I want the kids, he wants a dog. I just want some normalcy and for him to understand that there's also a time crunch for me cuz I'm 30 and chromosome and fertility issue are gonna become more of a concern. We've already had one messed up fetus and I'm not even in the "high risk of down syndrome" range yet. And the age gap with our first two kids is getting bigger everyday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty I was pretty vocal about SO in our group. I don’t beat dead horses. But I echo gigs. I fully empathize about being single forever or wanting your kids to all have the same dad and settling. Trust me. I cried all the way home today thinking about all those things.

Now my situation is different because abuse was involved. But you have to ask yourself are you being fair to yourself? Are you being fair to your kids? Because you are modeling to them. You are modeling a complacent, loveless, uncommitted relationship that (and i’m sorry to be an a**) involves one partner TTC without the other. I am all for it takes two to make a baby and he clearly knows you are not on bcp, but he didn’t sit down and say let’s make a baby right now. Do you want Alex to grow up and treat women this way? Do you want him to grow up and have women treat him that way?

But the only people who understand a relationship are the people in it, so end of day you have to do you. Just my two not asked for cents.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That's true about only people in the relationship really understand it. And I'm not getting offended by anyone's comments. I'm probably not portraying him totally correctly. And we're pretty good, most of the time. I'm (/we're) just going through a rough patch right now. The last pregnancy wasn't "real" for him cuz he never saw a bump or saw movement. But I'm the one that was already planning future birthday parties, figuring out how to decorate a new bedroom, anxiously waiting to hear a heartbeat on the doppler, trying to keep it together that day at work, and spending hours on toilet and nearly passing out from blood loss or whatever. I realize that's my fault for not sharing all this with him. I just get my mind set on something (having my first two LOs 23 months apart, having a baby in Sept 2019, having a baby in 2019, period). So, I'm just working towards that goal as best I can and that fact that he's not giving me what I want is not sitting well with me.


----------



## gigglebox

I think having a serious discussion about future plans is in order. I really have no other advice but I am a believer in honesty, especially with significant others. One more question though, i know you said he's never said he loves you, but do you love him?

As for me, timing contractions again :roll: they only seem to be getting. Further apart if I stay laying down, so that's the plan. I just don't want to spend any more time in the hospital on monitors than I have to, nor do I want him pulled out sooner than he's ready.

Which reminds me! I need to pack a dang hospital bag for Myles! I keep forgetting


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, If he isn't giving you what you want it's time to consider what he wants. Talk to him and tell him your wants, if he doesnt clearly know what you want, it's unfair to expect it. But that's just me... 

Afm: my DH just made a bump comment (which he rarely makes) on a changed shape... Sounds like baby might be dropping? Might explain why I get so pelvis sore so fast when doing things. Just vacuuming the bedroom after setting up our new bed did a number. 

I like this new update bnb did, I just came back hours later to finish this post


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, would you be able to get the doctor you want if labor cant be stopped?

And yay new couch!! I bet Wednesday can't come soon enough ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo gigs hopefully when things kick up for the real deal you are not stuck in traffic or snow

Pl exciting!

Pretty I agree. If I learned any life lesson as a teacher, you can’t exoect anything you don’t explicitly ask for ;)

And this popped up in my newsfeed literally right after you made the comment about not having a label. Hopefully you get a good giggle and also to know you are not the only one out there in your sitch. And flip side he could tell you he loves you and wants to have your baby because he sadistically loves power and thinks he has ultimate control if he knocks you up and then convinces you to get the a word. So I take not saying a meaningless I love you over saying it just to say it. But you deserve to hear it and have someone mean it 

Afm just tired and still busy so only reading random posts or pages :(


----------



## gigglebox

Ha how coincidental Dobs! And funny.

PL no if I go into labor I get whoever is on call to do the surgery. 

Isn't the saved draft feature awesome?! It has failed me once or twice but wayyyy better than before when the page would automatically reload and erase your post.

Afm, I had contractions all night but had no problem sleeping through most of them, except for when my bladder filled up. The uterus pushes on it and I have to insta-pee. I hate waddling to the bathroom during a contraction!

Anywho they died down again this morning but definitely still happening. Ugh so annoying not to know if it's false labor or early labor. 

I keep going through waves of being completely ready then being terrified lol. But my motto is "90% of the time, anticipation is the worst part"--in other words the worry and fear and wandering mind in anticipation of an event is after much worse than the actuality of it. Obviously not always but I find it true enough that I try to keep it in mind.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs anticipation of anything is usually the worst for me. I get myself all riled up and anxious. Then the event itself usually isn’t nearly as bad as I expected. You’ve totally got this, whatever happens. 

AFM woke up in the middle of the night with night sweats so I’m pretty sure my progesterone is dropping, although I was a little overheated already when I was falling asleep and was airing out my blankets lol. Because of that I won’t test unless my period doesn’t show up, cuz I’m pretty sure it will. Which is good, but always a little sad.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, your resident c-section queen Wookie here. My belly births were all planned...none of them were emergency, and I never experienced a TOL or TOLAC. I'm different from a lot of women in the sense that I've never yearned to experience labor or vaginal birth...I'm just "in it" for the baby, really. Your planned c-section is going to feel like a spa-day compared to your other experiences, however. Seriously. It's all very calm, quick, and without too much chaos. Physically, you'll probably feel like a million bucks compared to your last two boys, and the recovery is bound to be better. My recovery after c-section #3 was CAKE. I was shuffling around with a walker by myself about 6 hours post-op, taking a shower, getting my own coffee, pushing Char in her isolette to the gift shop. I bathed her myself that first night. I sent Brad home, and was like, "See you later." It was fine. I get where you're coming from with the health complications, the scar tissue, and the implications for a possible #4. I just feel that with this one being planned, you're in for a much more positive experience and recovery.

Shit, I've been away a while...hmmm.

Happy New Year, ladies!

CB - Congrats on little Hayden. May he continue to sleep soundly for you!

Greenie- Do I recall you being up the spout with #3?

Flueks and PL - You're up for babies next, right?

Shae - I'm sorry you feel like poop. I hope you get it figured out, sweetie.

To anyone I've missed - Dobs, Jez, Pretty, Kitty...I hope life is treating you kindly.

AFM - Charlotte is 14 months old, anid she's a wild one. Still toothless, but running, climbing, and she probably has a dozen words or so. She's into everything. She wants to do everything Hannah and Oscar are doing, and there is no slowing her down. Her favorite foods are spaghetti, chicken and rice, grapes, and peas. She loves her toy "tablet", her ride-on Minnie Mouse airplane toy, and her brother's cars and trucks. Her favorite book is "Brown Bear" by Eric Carle. She's really a delight.

I'm home today with O and C...O has had an on and off again fever, and a rash...so no preschool for him today, and it was just easier to keep little stinklet home with us too. Overall work is...meh. I have a tough class this year, and it resembles more of a behavioral disorders program than what I'd prefer. I keep telling myself that I "only" have about 12 more years until retirement. Haha!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg how is she 14 months already?! Time is flying. I bet that 12 years goes by quick ;) thanks for your words about the c section! I sure hope you're right!

Well some updates here, contractions are still coming and though I want to ignore them, I feel like today may be "the" day. I lost a little more chunk of plug this morning, and one of the drs at the practice called me today (the one i spoke with last week) to check on me and stressed the urgency of getting to l&d if i have contractions again. I didn't even have a follow up call when I was in at 34 weeks! So that has freaked me out a smidge...just laying here timing a few more before I call hubby. 

And in other news, remember my SIL is also pregnant? Due 10 days after me. Well she said she's been having early contractions too and suspects she had her "bloody show" yesterday :shock: I don't want to see her have a pre term baby (she won't be 37 weeks until Sunday) but I am definitely wondering if we'll end up in l&d together...


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, do they want you just to come in now, since you've been having contractions? Is doc thinking they'd just like to do some fetal monitoring, or do you think they'll admit you and just take baby?

Refresh my memory how many weeks along you are...


----------



## shaescott

Gigs hopefully whatever happens things go smoothly!

I’m seeing the tiniest hints of blood in my CM that I wouldn’t have seen if I wasn’t checking and paying close attention. I’m also super sweaty down there, which happens when I’m PMSing. I had really bad nausea during class despite eating and didn’t want to eat my lunch, which also happens when PMSing sometimes. It’s always possible the sweating is an increased body temp and not progesterone dropping, but I’m leaning towards period is coming. 

Friend of mine is currently miscarrying. She didn’t know for certain she was pregnant, and today she’s bleeding golfball sized clots and having contractions (like early labor she said) and got a positive HPT. She’s upset but she’s dealing pretty well. She has a 1 year old daughter to love on so that helps.


----------



## gigglebox

37+4. I am supposed to come in if my contractions are less than 10 minutes apart for more than an hour which has happened a couple times, but then they fade out...this has been going on since yesterday evening.

I am sure they'll check me and monitor me at first, but I wouldn't be surprised if they suggest an early c section. If baby is ok, I'm not progressing, and cervix still isn't soft, I suspect they would send me home at that point...but if the contractions don't let up they may just get me a room to keep an eye on me.

New development is my stomach feels messed up, similar to when I had that recent bug. Really hope this is just a coincidence and I'm not about to have another bout of puking or the shits...

It's making crazy sounds too. Hope it's not scaring the crap out of Myles :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Shae that is sad :( how far along does she think she was?


----------



## Flueky88

Jez just curious, what countries do women view having a vaginal birth as being "less fortunate"? Nothing wrong either way, but I prefer medical benefits of V delivery.

CB I saw that on FB last week and I really like that. It is sad about the sleeping babies, but glad they were included.

Shae sorry you are having digestive issues. I hope it resolves soon for you soon. Being more active definitely helps with being more regular.

Funny thing, I never had IB. If I had any spotting during LP it always lead to AF. I know IB does exist though.

Gigs I loved reading GoT. I tried wheel of time, but had trouble getting into it. May try again as I've heard it's fantastic.

Maybe they want you in sooner than later so it isn't an emergency CS? I know it still wouldn't quite be scheduled either. Oh and about SIL, if she thinks she had bloody show she needs to get checked asap!!!

Pacific yay for new furniture!!! I need new living room furniture before too long.

Pretty a bigger age gap might be a good thing. I keep hearing how tough it's going to be with 2 under 2. I think if V was a "tough" child I would have waited longer. Also, miscarriages happen to lots of women, your eggs aren't bad. So don't beat yourself over this. With ttc#1 I was so focused on "it would be perfect if I conceived this cycle because blah blah". I was definitely less concerned about timelines this time and went with the flow more.

Wookie glad to hear from you again. Glad Char is doing well :) but sorry you have a tough group. Oh and yes.. gigs, then pacific, and then me :) 


AFM had a busy weekend with DH. Had fun though. Did get a bit of a bombshell of news. My BIL and his wife are separated and seeking divorce. Apparently he's been cheating over a year now. I knew they didn't have a great marriage but not to that extent. They are trying to be civil for their son. 

Appt today went well. She felt and baby S is head down. Fundal height, urine, blood pressure, weight, and heartbeat all perfect. They are sending my urine off for a culture to make sure infection is gone.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you! I have heard it many times as well that planned is much more calm then emergency section. 
I am a bit surprised they aren't going in now since you've been having on/off contractions for so long now. 

Wookie, so nice to see you posting! Yes, I have a few more weeks left, but I doubt baby will be late at this point. L was right on time and aren't first borns often late!? I do get the odd contraction, especially at night..
I am ready for the pregnancy to be over, but not sure if I am ready to change up the family Dynamics if that makes sense.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs she wasn’t sure how far along she was. I’m guessing less than 8 weeks. 

Flueks yeah I’ve obvi never been pregnant but I’ve had spotting around this time and it always leads to AF (nothing to compare it to, though, since I’ve never been preggers). Also my mom hasn’t said anything and I feel like she’d just know, she called up my aunt to tell her she was pregnant before my aunt even knew herself. She’s got a bit of a 6th sense, as I’ve mentioned before. So I’m always reassured by the fact that my mom hasn’t said anything. She said if she had the feeling that she’d tell me to take a test, so I know she’d tell me if she had the feeling. That mixed with being all sweaty like I often get before periods, I’m pretty sure I’m out. Might test anyway for kicks and giggles but it’s harder at college with no private bathroom lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Quickie update on my phone, while on break.

Gigs - I definitely care about him. And I told him I loved him like 10 years ago and all I got was a hug and a kiss on the forehead. A few years ago I started mentally trying to stop myself from liking him so much when it felt like things were going nowhere and then I got pg shortly thereafter. And now I'm just waiting for some concrete sign that he feels the same about me as I do about him. Maybe I'm broken and frigid. I only cried for a week when my dad died and just a day for my MMC. So, I'd like to love him, but I need to feel it from him first. 

I hope today is the day for you and that everything goes smoothly.

Dobby - I've seen that before. lol. I would've shared it on FB, but we don't live together. 

So, AF came last night. New pack of opks are on their way. I think my EDD right now is like Oct 23, so if I'm slightly early again, that would be acceptable.


----------



## shaescott

Tested with a cheapie, negative. I can post pics upon request but since it’s negative I didn’t feel the need to automatically post them, ya know?


----------



## wookie130

PL, I totally get it. I found that going from 1-2 kids was a tough transition. Going from 2-3 kids was honestly not much of a leap. But Hannah was only 17 months old when Ozzy came along, and looking back, she was SUCH a baby still. It'll take a while to adjust to having a newborn and a toddler. It's a lot of work, and sometimes frustrating, and chaotic. Someone will always be touching you, following you, attached to you, etc. Other moments are so precious...like when older sibling begins showing younger sibling affection. It's sweet.

Gigs, I had a tentative planned c-section date for all 3 babies by the time I was 32 weeks. I had Char at 38 weeks on the dot, and it was early so I could avoid contractions, due to my scarily thin uterus...they didn't want me contracting at all. My womb was in bad shape, though. Eeek. My other planned sections were done at 39+2. Good luck! Sounds like we'll be meeting Myles soon!


----------



## gigglebox

Wook I didn't realize you've always had a thin uterus! I thought that was just a complication with #3. 

I am pretty worried about the dynamic between ds2 and ds3...ds2 is going to be very jealous I'm sure. But I also think they are going to be extremely close when ds3 is a bit older, like ds2's current age onward. Time will tell! 

PL they left it on me to decide if my contractions were close enough to come in for evaluation. I feel like it's all just false labor though...but the plug chunk has me a bit more cautious. They got into the teens again so I just don't want to jump the gun on admitting myself :/ 

Fluek sorry to hear about the inlaws! Once again our lives run parallel, this time with family drama. Glad to hear all is going well with baby S! 

Pretty you are in a tough spot, I wish you the best in whatever you decide :hugs: and not sure your lack of mourning makes you broken...we all mourn in different ways. I cried for a short time with my grandparents. With my dog I was crushed and still cry about him from time to time (he died 2 weeks before ds2 was born).


----------



## DobbyForever

Life is shit. I spent an hour talking to A’s psychologist who kept offering suggestions like I haven’t tried all of that. So basically she said just make sure I don’t go crazy reassuring him and dealing with his extreme attachment issues by getting therapy (can’t do because A flips out if I am late for pickup), get a babysitter (no $ or desire to hand my kid to a stranger), or ask family (did and got bitched at). So yup. Good shit. Great talk.

And ex owes me money which is late so I can’t pay his daycare. I already owe my mom 1200 on top of my 40k of credit cards but I can’t ask for an advance from them because I just chewed her out for being an ass

I just want my w2 so I can get my tax refund :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m like really losing it. Idk how much more I can take.


----------



## gigglebox

What did your mom do Dobs? So sorry you are so stressed :hugs: ugh, money. THAT i can relate to. Can you get A's dad's wages garnished?

I ended up going to triage. confirmed i'm just having a crap ton of false labor contractions. The new rule of thumb is only if they're 5 minutes or less consistently, or they become painful. Dr informed me which days my least fave dr is working :haha: and also says she does not expect me to NOT go into labor before my planned CS (which is at 39+5 so I too will be surprised if I make it that far).

I am allowed to take the meds again that slow contractions :thumbup: after one dose they've already substantially decreased. Unfortunately all my recommendations for bed/pelvic rest and lifting restrictions are back on -.- I didn't even get to F hubby because I was paranoid I was in early labor! I might have to break that one rule just once :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Gigs I wouldn’t blame you for sneaking one in because of you hadn’t gone in then you wouldn’t have the restriction. BUT I am no doctor so lol maybe don’t listen to me

Just turned it on me saying she never blamed her parents for her mistake and she’s too old to pick up after my shit and that im being hurtful and I made my choices. My mom is helpful when I need something to survive like I have to go to work my boss is pissed type stuff. But when I ask for anything mental health related (which is so rare I hate to ask) it’s no not my fault you ruined both your lives blah blah. Not going to help get over it. This was her not saying anything she will regret later


----------



## DobbyForever

Like wtf do I need to have his psychologist call you directly now is not the time to play my life sucked more than yours learn from your mistakes


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I'm also feeling unprepared for the change in dynamics. I'm sorry you are having a rough end of 3rd tri.

Pretty might as well try or rather not prevent especially since it's earlier than originally thought.

Shae that would be awkward testing in communal bathrooms. Yay for bfn though. That feels weird to say...

Gigs is it not insane that we have the sane family drama right now?! 

Thanks I'm glad it went well too. Really happy to hear she is head down :) oh and I think you should have some :sex: anyways. You are nearly 38 weeks so that's not an issue. Maybe if you had that medication before it might help prevent contractions.

Dobby :hugs: I hope you get child support soon. Also, can't imagine my mom not trying to comfort me when I need it. 



Let V try her new bedroom out tonight. She cried for 3 to 5 minutes then was pretty quiet but still awake for 40 minutes or so. I found her asleep sitting up against the wall between her mattress and chair. I scooped her up and put her to bed. 

Bought some postpartum supplies at Walmart today. Tucks pads, large pads. Think I'll buy some always discreet for that first week post partum. 

Well I'm going to get a quick nap in, spend time with DH, then go to bed.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes, sorry your mom is being that way. It may have to do with her upbringing, her attitude I mean, but it’s still not okay to treat you like that. I hope the ex pays up. Mental health is legit, and nobody should make you feel bad for trying to keep up with it. 

AFM spotting is still just trace amounts of pink in CM, but my LP was 11 days last cycle, so if that trend continues then I can expect AF tomorrow or the next day. We’ll see what happens. I don’t feel pregnant (though idk what that feels like), I just feel like something is wrong with my body but idk what. 

I managed to stay awake all day today with no naps. I’m super proud of myself lol. It’s a struggle for me not to nap at some point. I’ll be going to bed in the next hour, I think (it’s 10:10 PM as of writing this sentence). I brought a bunch of tea to college with me, last night I had a lovely cup of chamomile before bed. It didn’t help much cuz my fridge kept going off, it hums loudly every 30 minutes at least, but hey I tried. The fridge always goes off right when I’m going to bed, which isn’t terribly hard to catch considering the frequency at which it goes off. I swear last year the fridges in the other building weren’t this bad. I can’t remember ever being annoyed by the previous fridge, and it was right by the head of my bed. Now this fridge is across the room and drives me nuts it’s so loud, I have a hard time ignoring it to fall asleep, I often have to wait for it to stop before I can fall asleep. Perhaps there’s something wrong with the fridge to be that loud. Idk. They’re the same brand of fridge, same model I’m pretty sure, so you’d think either both or neither would be loud. The fridges are supplied by the college, they come with the room. 

Anyway, that’s enough droning on about a stupid fridge. 

First day of classes was today. The classes went pretty well. Nothing in-depth yet, just introduction chapters. I’m getting less stressed and more excited for the most part.


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom grew up in Thailand and was abandoned by her parents until she was a teen. She has seeeeen some shit.
Just a taste: not for the faint of heart

Spoiler
She was tied to a tree and covered in syrup and beaten and left to be bitten by fire ants. Cuz apparently that’s totally normal in Thailand back in the day.
She has been that poor kid selling overpriced s* to tourists.
She has had to forage for dinner, including getting bit by wild ducks for trying to steal their eggs.
She was almost assaulted by her uncle. Her older sister smashed a lamp on his head and saved her. They were then directed to never say anything because it would make the family look bad.
She was assaulted by her bf and then thrown out of his moving car. To which her moms friends teased her for being a prude about losing her V card.
Her husband beat her. Having a gun to her head while pregnant with me.
When said husband got therapy and became best dad/hubs ever, he drowns leaving her with two kids.
Those are just the highlights it goes on

But yeah she’s the type to tell you just kill yourself if you are suicidal. So fun.
Also told me I look six months pregnant when she knows I have body issues.
She watched the final episode of the show I was binging during nap time then intentionally spoiled it.

Just kind of over her rn


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Thanks. And I know everyone mourns differently. There's probably a lot more deeply emotional stuff at play. Maybe I'll just see how this cycle goes and then see if there's anything that needs to be said.

Flueky - Ya, I think I will. I'll probably have to change that date a little if I O late again, but there's always the option of a membrane sweep at 38 weeks and just lots of spicy food and sexy times. lol

At least V didn't freak out too much. Hopefully tomorrow night will be better. I still have a pack of my pp pads kicking around. lol. And good to hear your appt went well.

Dobby - Jeez, I don't even know what to say any more. There's no way you deserve 
this raw deal that life is giving you. There has to be something great and awesome in your future for all the crap you're going through right now. Just know that we always care and give a shit about you.

AFM, AF is in full swing. I got my opks and I found this website that gives you 5 different options when calculating your EDD. And it doesn't ask you how long your cycle is, which is annoying cuz I find mine can vary from month to month. It also gives you a break down of when to have certain tests done, when you can probably hear the HB on a doppler. Right now, it's giving me an EDD of Oct 21.


----------



## DobbyForever

Boooo af hope you catch soon but like due after Halloween so you can eat and have cake

My life is pretty set. I was feeling better then my toilet decided to randomly spit out literal shit on me to remind me that I will just be shit on constantly

And I’m out of mixer so now I have to drink old beer gag


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i get your mom's perspective however you have an entirely different set of experiences and hardships. What drives me crazy is when parents are unable to empathize for their kids, or instead of trying to assist them deal with their emotional pain they throw the ever shitty, never helpful "well it could be worse so be grateful" crap at you. My Dad, who has never experienced such horrors as your mother, used to do this crap. I remember in group therapy in my teens when I was suicidal and he tells me how he wanted to kill himself after a break up but he got over it. I'm not sure if he was trying to one-up my situation or was just trting to relate but I do remember feeling pissed off about it. Even now he'll ask how you are, you'll say something like "I'm tired" and he'll say "YOU think YOU'RE tried, I was up at 3am this morning!"

I just don't converse with him about anything other than surface topics. Anything important usually gets relayed through my mom. Now I will give him some credit that in his older age and since we don't see much of each other since I moved he has gotten better, he'll call every now and then just to ask how I am. But now I'm resentful he doesn't have a good relationship with my kids...

OH LAWD sorry I just totally turned this around on myself and got ranty! 

Anyway, Dobs, what about a baby sitter that you can gradually introduce to A? Like find one with references, then have her over for an interview and meet & greet, then maybe babysit a few times while you're still at home before you leave her alone with him? 

Fluek did I miss something? Did you move V into a toddler bed??? I fear the day I have to do that with Lev. Now Des was amazing, he never even attempted to leave his bed, and in fact it wasn't until he was probably 4 when we finally had to really sit down and tell him it's ok if he wants to leave his bed in the morning. Then we had to train him to come out of his room. Up until then he wouldn't leave the bed until we came in his room and told him to get up. I have no idea why he did this as we were never strict about it...

Lev will be the opposite, the kid we have to keep picking up and putting back in bed. 

Anyway i think the restrictions are leftover notes from my last hospital visit. I am going to ask today at my regular appointment. And regardless I need a good lay before the baby comes (read: before lochia and 6-8 weeks of post surgery healing).


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s insane what she went through. However, many abuse victims make the decision to end the cycle and make sure their children always feel loved and wanted. So while I empathize with her suffering, I don’t think it gives her an excuse to treat you like crap just because it’s “not as bad”. Like Jesus Christ, intentionally spoiling the end of a show for you? That was just malicious, no way around it. Having no sympathy when their child feels suicidal? What kind of parent tells their kid “just kill yourself then”?! There’s no excuse for her behavior. It’s straight up not okay. 

Gigs omg I remember you talking ages ago about Des not getting out of bed unless he was told he could haha, still so funny and cute. I would definitely go for one last DTD considering the wait post-birth. Not sure if that would be sound medical advice, just saying that I’d probably personally do it.

AFM still having trace amounts of pink in my CM. Expecting AF soon. If the bleeding doesn’t pick up I might test tomorrow morning just in case, but I’m pretty sure AF is coming.


----------



## gigglebox

Haha yes I love that y'all support the decision to get down and dirty :rofl: i'll see what I can do tonight. Unfortunately things are stressful right now outside of this baby thing...the whole business thing might fall through after we've invested a few thousand into it. Hubby is freaking out...I'm calm until I get more info on it. We'll see...

Shae can you contact maintenance about the fridge? Let them know the compressor is going off frequently and is very loud. It may need replacement.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m worried that it’s actually normal or something so they’ll show up and tell me it’s normal for it to hum or something and I’ll look super dumb, like I’m pretty sure it’s it cooling down the fridge and freezer but at the same the fridge last year wasn’t loud so idk. SO has heard it so I’ll ask him if he thinks it’s loud enough to get checked out. I can always email my RA and ask about it, she’s the one who would put in a work order with maintenance.

ETA: forgot to respond to the business thing. I really hope it doesn’t fall through, I’m a worry wart so I’d be freaking out, I’m glad you’re calm right now.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fx his business does well. Bd should take his mind off it, even if it's just for a short while. ;) Go for it girl

Dobs, I have heard it before that in some cultures mental health isn't considered. And if you don't have "all your screws tight", it's shameful on the whole family. 
Our parents come from a generation where it's hard to adjust their views. Take my dad: he moved from Germany to canada 20 years ago, yet he thinks that banking, politics, and a few other things in Canada are so outdated "in germany these things would be illegal" is his favorite sentence. He keeps saying "in germany these things are so much better". One day I called him on it and said "why don't you go back if things there are so much better". Lol, he didn't take it well, anyway, point is: he'll never change his point of view. He knows things better then the professionals. Lots of topics we (his children) choose to avoid with him because of his stubborn "I know it better" attitude.

L, is still in his crib... These days he's been pretty good about staying down when we put him down, but I am still not looking forward to switching him into a "big boy bed" when we need the crib for #2.


----------



## gigglebox

pL i just got a second crib. I ain't ready to fight that battle!

Had my OB appointment. I asked about the restrictions...she said no lifting over 20lbs, still don't walk much, blah blah...then she looks at me and goes, with a sympathetic look in her eyes, "Are you wondering specifically about pelvic rest?" 

"Welllllll....you know....it'd be nice to do before I have to go without for several more weeks" I say, sorrow in my tone.

"Look", she says, stern now, a rushed woman trying to stress her point in a very limited amount of time, "You are past 37 weeks. Go ahead and have sex with your husband. No more pelvic rest."

My smile could not be contained! I thanked her, and she left the room to greet her next patient.

The end.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs :rofl: your narration was perfect, omg

I asked my RA about the fridge and she said hers does it too, but hers also didn’t do it last year. She told me she would ask the RD if it was normal.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs :haha: enjoy your husband ;)

As for crib: L loves beds...we had him with us shopping for the new couch and he was that kid climbing into every bed. The bigger the bed, the more he wanted to be on them. We told him "no shoes" as he attempted to climb into the first bed, so he sat down, took off his shoes and proclaimed "no shoes, Odi in the bed". (Odi being the new name hes come up with for himself a few weeks ago). Hopefully, when it's time to get him a big bed, letting him choose a big boy bed will be part of a happy bedtime. Or maybe I am just too optimistic.....

Afm: been having at type cramps on an off this morning. DH and i did bd last night, good o was laced with a nice strong BH contraction. Ugh..
Admission: I played with nip stimulation this morning... I did it at the end of last pregnancy but don't think it did anything then. Well, maybe this time it does ;) probably won't start labour, but maybe a bit of "getting ready"?

Pink: membrane sweet: it really only works if your body is ready to go into labor.


----------



## gigglebox

Leave them boobies alone PL! At least for a week...That is too cute about Logan and taking off his shoes! Omg Lev would lose his mind in a furniture store. He loves all things soft -- beds, pillows, stuffed animals...blankets are his favorite though <3 

Couch is coming tomorrow eeeee!!!


----------



## pacificlove

I guess so... Been feeling off all morning. Coincidence? Hospital here can deal with babies born after 36 weeks. Dang, I am getting ready to evict!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry about the annoying fridge. Hope this semester is better too :)

Dobby :hugs: also omg the toilet started spewing poo out of it?!?! Stuff of nightmares!!!

Pretty thanks I'm hoping for no crying tonight. It was thankfully only a little last night, but still hard. Hope AF leaves soon she is never fun.

Gigs I moved her into a new room onto a twin mattress. No box spring and it's on the floor so if she rolls out she won't get hurt. She's so tall I felt buying a toddlee bed was a bit of a waste. I was afraid she'd hurt herself climbing over a rail for a twin bed too. I was going to move her into room last month but was waiting on a few things. DH checked her later in the night and she was still on the mattress.

Sorry to hear about DHs job stressing him out. Hope it turns around soon. Will try not to ask about it so I don't stress you out. I'll wait patiently for updates.

Oh and yay for agreeing no need to avoid sexy time. I really enjoyed your narration of the conversation :haha: also think I'm losing the bet that Myles came before the couch.

Pacific I wanted to move her before baby arrived so she felt like she wasn't being pushed out by baby. She's in a huge climbing stage now too so that was worrying me. So cute about l and the beds. 

No nipple stim until 37 weeks :rofl:

AFM: not been too bad. V didn't wake up any until after I left for work. DH said she screamed when she woke up, but he spoke to her and she calmed down. I just put her down and less than a minute of crying. I suspect I'll be putting her into her bed though. 

Getting excited about labor class Thursday :) I'm excited to learn more about coping mechanisms and want to be prepared for reality that I may not be able to get an epidural.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! Have you been checked recently or do they not do cervical checks there? 

I bet you're miserable but lest you forget the infant stage! Enjoy these final days as they only end in sleepless nights :haha:

Wow that was profound.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek why wouldn't you be able to get an epidural? Oh that's a good call about the mattress on the floor. 
Yeah you may be wrong about the couch vs. Myles but you still win the bet over whoever said I'd have him last weekend :haha: sorry can't remember who that was :-k

And no worries asking. I actually have faith all will work out. Hubby is freaking. Basically there is an unexpected isdue with the building-- they need permits to operate as an auto repair shop. They can't get permits until some electrical issues have been updated. The problem is the guys had no idea; the owner of the property told them everything was set (because he was under the impression it was), so hubby put in his two weeks (which ends Friday). He is afraid the permits are going to take months to go through, or worse yet, the building owner will refuse to fix anything that is needed and that will kill the deal. meanwhile hubby's boss has given him the ultimatum that he either can stay (likely under a written contract) or leave as planned. 

So, it's either blind faith that things work out or he stays at his current place and gives up his dream of owning a shop, but has some sort of financial security. 

He could quit, wait and see about the permit, and if it falls through get a job in the next city, but that gives him an hour commute versus his current 15-20 minute commute, plus he'll probably have to work saturdays (he has them off right now). 

And all the while he is unemployed, we collect more debt.

So yeah....stress! But I am not freaking out yet. I have labor on the brain 99% of the time lol


----------



## Flueky88

My concern is about no epi is how quick my labor was with V. From water breaking to birth was around 6 hours. I've heard labor is usually quicker the next time. I live 40 minutes from hospital but with dropping V off before we go it'll probably be around an hour. I had to wait for labs to come back before they would do epi with V and because I was transferred to another hospital it just delayed epi. I was 8.5cm before I got the epi. 

Some people think I'm weird about the mattress on the floor but I don't see whats wrong with it for now. My poor mom would keep going on about seeing cute toddler beds. 

Well it doesn't sound too bad for me. Here's hoping it gets fixed quickly so DH can relax. I'm a total worrywart about money. One of my downfalls I suppose.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I see no issue with mattress on the floor. What do people see wrong about it? 

Gigs, hmm. Depending on how quickly your municipality works on permits it can be quick or slow. Has the building owner said anything yet?
Fingers crossed for you guys that this deal works out! 
I have a mw appointment next monday. So 37 weeks, with that she is offering cervical checks and sweeps if it feels right. 

I feel like things get posted and I forget to answer to most of it by the time I read it and respond. Sorry ladies...

Afm, been crampy most of the day, especially when on my feet. Been feeling like someone needs their head ripped off. DH has been evasive of his plans for time off when baby is born. He just took over an office here, so there is no one to cover for him. DH was supposed to contact head office and figure it oit but he has yet to tell me the outcome. So I ripped his head of just a little bit when he didnt even want to tell me his plans for our next weekend on the big island where he needs to do some work. Ugh! I am coming along so it kind of affects me too...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs gl with the permits. I vote follow dreams but easier said for sure

Fluek I had my mattress on the floor because that’s not weird in Asian culture plz bed frames piss me off. They cream and break and are annoying lol. A lot of my bfs hated it because they said only poor people do it but I just laugh and remind them I make more than they do cuz i’m A b*. Idk the context lol but beds on floors not weird to me

Pl hang in there! You can come to my class and yell at them. They got chewed out by the music teacher 

Afm still fighting for my sanity. HFM at A’s daycare is taking out kids left and right. Im so tired I forgot to brush my teeth today so naturally had a log important Intimate meeting at work. Goo


----------



## Jezika

I’d be annoyed too PL, and I’m not pregnant over here. I say go ahead with the nip stim so we can finally discover what you’re having!

Flueks I know lots of people with floor beds for kids, mainly because it’s just safer like you said. Strange to think some people have a problem with it.

Gigs I’m sorry about the business predicament. I admire your optimism and do feel like things have a way of working themselves out. You at least sound a bit happier about the c section plans, so that’s good to hear.

Shae defo no harm asking about the fridge. It’s also pretty shit to expect people to sleep with that kind of jarring noise.

Dobs I hope things get better for you. As dire as things seem and may in fact be, you’re clearly both smart and resilient so I’m confident you’ll figure things out somehow, even if you don’t yet know how.

I’ve forgotten everything else now, sorry :$

AFM my mum came to visit today, in an effort to be see her granddaughter more. I did talk to her after Christmas about how sad it was that everything else seemed to take priority, and she said she’d try harder. Tilly really does love her so it would be nice for her. I just hate telling her she’s coming, only for her to cancel at the last minute and then Tilly’s probably confused and disappointed.

In other news, we’ve finally reached the stage where we really have to watch what we say in case Tilly repeats it to other people. I was changing Tilly’s diaper at daycare the other day (obv she timed her poo for when I arrived to pick her up), and as I was changing her she loudly declared “mummy did a big, BIG poopy too,” and when I awkwardly laughed and exchanged “ah, silly, funny kids” glances with the workers and told Tilly I hadn’t done a poo, she raised the stakes and said with UTMOST conviction, “Not now mummy. Last night in toilet.” Yikes. Torn between a reluctance to deny obvious reality to my sweet child and maintain my ability to make eye contact with staff going forward, I just said, “Okay, Tilly, suuure,” hoping that it would come across as sincere confirmation of truth to her and confirmation of the ridiculous things toddlers say to everyone else. Relatedly, she’s been asking if Daddy has a vagina and I’ve been caught in a similar dilemma, since I can imagine some eyebrows raised if she starts talking about “Daddy’s penis” at daycare. I did end up telling her he had a penis, reluctantly spurred by my belief that we should teach her proper anatomical names (which I may reconsider), and of course she pronounced it PERFECTLY. And then went on to insist that my MIL (a prim and proper British Christian woman) also has a penis. So watch this space.


----------



## Jezika

And yes we do talk a lot about poo at home (those in insta prob noticed). Well, she and I do. DH opposes it. Might pull back on this going forward though.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yikes that’s a tough situation. I’d never want anyone to give up on their dreams, yet at the same time money is already tight for you guys as it is, isn’t it? It’s definitely a difficult decision.

PL hm that’s odd that he won’t tell you. Has he not planned it yet perhaps, or maybe there’s a surprise involved?

Flueks maybe you progressed so fast last time because you went into labor so early? Idk how that works though, it’s just a thought.
My little sister definitely came way faster than I did. I was a 23 hour labor, my mom went to bed in early labor (probably didn’t sleep due to contractions), then got up and went to work while still in early labor, she was convinced it was just Braxton-Hicks despite being overdue and her coworkers told her no you’re in labor please leave. My sister was only 5-6 hours. I remember being woken up at midnight and put in the car in my footie pajamas (I was 5) and we drove to the birth center, and my sister was born at 5:23 am. They almost sent my mom home because her contractions weren’t as close together as they would’ve liked but she forced them to check her cervix and she was like 6 cm or something.

AFM still just tiny traces of blood in my CM but there’s been almost abnormally little CM so I’m still expecting AF to show up at some point.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I had to laugh at Tilly's wonderful sentences! L has a great skill to declare that he's had "Biiiiig pop" at the most inappropriate moments.. or a burp! In a loud carrying voice. We can't even sneak one out, without his loud declaration :haha:
Love yoir support on the nip stim, for the reason of finding out gender :haha: you are not wrong at all!! :haha:

Shae: definitely no surprise planned: not something we typically do. I mean, he could still tell me what day/time the appointments are at. Since he's already planning the weekend working, I assume he's got times or at least a lay out of his plans which he hasn't bothered to share. I understand he can't share details because of confidentially, but at least tell me what time you aren't available to us. 

Dobs, I may have to take you up on that offer ;) someone still needs to get sorted out in this living room...
Fingers crossed hfm stays away from A! He seems to be catching a lot of colds already, you don't need that at home too!


----------



## shaescott

Jez that’s super funny about Tilly, I think most kids go through a phase like that, much to the chagrin of their parents of course. 

PL hm idk then. My SO is terrible about making plans in advance. It drives me up a wall. So if he wouldn’t tell me plans, it would be because he didn’t have any or it was a surprise (usually the former). Maybe your DH is in some kind of mood or something?

Dobs yikes I hope A doesn’t catch the HFM going around. 

AFM I have clinical orientation tomorrow! We’re starting at 8 am instead of 6:30 am just for orientation (what a treat! *eye roll*). We’re meeting on campus and then going to the hospital at 11 am. I just made a lovely cup of decaf Lipton (it reminds me of my childhood so it calms me) and I’m having a little protein bar with it, then straight to sleep I go. I’m very nervous about the clinical but also very excited. I’m less nervous than I was all throughout break, thankfully. Bag is packed, forms filled out, scrubs hanging up. I’m more telling myself that I’m all ready than I am you guys lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, its probably me who's in a mood and it's called pregnancy. DH is setting up appointments with his clients, so he better know and is just being stupid about leaving me in the dark.
Good luck at the clinical! You'll be fine, have faith in yourself :) you survived the first term and isn't that the one where they "sort out the weak"?!

Afm: had what I assume were a few good contractions when we went to bed but was able to go to sleep over them. They fiddled out. Slept 3 1/2 hours before pregnancy insomnia kicked in and a trip to the bathroom. Lower uterus feels "off" again.


----------



## shaescott

PL unfortunately this semester is the one where they sort out the weak. Most people passed NSG101, the number of people in the lecture hall looks about the same, but next fall it may be half the size. The previous class had 50% fail this semester. 

It took me forever to fall asleep so now I’m kinda exhausted. Lovely. Time for coffee.


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later but for now...consider my pelvis un-rested :rofl:

OMG I forgot the "l" in "pelvis" and my phone suggested "piles" and that just made that sentence so much dirtier :X


----------



## claireybell

Hahahaaa Gigs that cracked me up :haha: Anyway.. hope you enjoyed hubs & wasnt too uncomfy or crampy for you! Has your new Sofa arrived yet? Pics please when it does :) 

Jez, Tillys poop story made me Lol! Nuala repeats EVERYTHING aswell! She was walking around the kitchen the other day saying ‘gods sake’ - cue my emoji of the monkey with hands over eyes/ears lol! 

Pacific ooooh anymore contractions today?? 

Dobby, big hugs hun, im sorry things are poop right now, i cant get over how your Mums being & omg about the info in the spoiler! I have no words... Things can only get better eventually :hugs: 

My besties due date yesterday, she’s asking her mw today for a sweep, fx it gets things going she’s truly had enough bless her


----------



## pacificlove

CB, Just Feeling uncomfortable in the cervix area and lower belly like a crampy sore feeling. Turning in bed actually hurt me last night.. looking down at myself, I feel like the bump is dropping, will have to take a picture later. 

Gigs, hope you enjoyed!! ;) :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

PL it does sound like baby is engaged! Eee I hope things are favorable on Monday for a sweep! How's your uterus feeling?

Good luck Shae at clinicals. How has the earlier bedtime thing been working for you?

Jez I love your responses. Your little Tilly sounds like she is going to be a little comedian! Good luck on biting your tongue around her. I know Des repeated some very unfriendly choice words from me when he was that age lol. You just never know what they'll pick up on!

Ahhh yes boom boom time was nice. Not the greatest but certainly enjoyable in the moment! I thought for sure I'd pay with contractions all night but that wasn't the case :thumbup: 

What HAS been happening is I'm slowly losing small chunks of plug. This happened once at 34 weeks, once yesterday morning, and again today (very small though)...wait maybe also the day before yesterday? I can't remember. It hasn't been a significant amount so I'm just writing it off. With Des I had a full on show so...

I can't believe I'm 38 weeks tomorrow. I am so happy to have made it this far, and especially happy to have made it past the holidays!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs the early bedtime thing, it depends on the night. I napped Sunday afternoon, but haven’t since. The first 2 nights, I got to sleep at a reasonable hour. Last night not so much. I wasn’t tired cuz I barely did anything all day yesterday, I had no classes. So when I tried to fall asleep it took hours of tossing and turning. Not ideal right before a day long clinical. Oh and you’d probably be proud to hear that I’m cutting down on my sweet tea habit. I used to drink it at every meal, sometimes multiple glasses per meal, and now I limit myself to one glass of sweet tea per day (and never after lunch). I’ve been drinking water as my mealtime drink otherwise. 

So I had a decent first day of clinical. My day went as follows: I had 1.5 cups of coffee and some oatmeal, discovered that my powder creamer is gross af, went to clinical at 8 am (later start for orientation), mostly did paperwork at my school, discovered my spotting was increasing during lunch break and threw in a tampon, did computer training, went to the floor and saw where stuff was, got a headache, got out at 5:30 (early release for orientation), realized I had 1/8 tank of gas, my phone died on the way home while I was using the GPS because my charger needs replacing (luckily I’d seen what exit I needed and I knew where to go from there), got gas, bought real creamer from the grocery store, was blessed with the last parking spot at the tiny lot for my building (otherwise I would’ve had to walk from a much further lot), and made it to dinner. 
So right now I’m eating a tuna melt wrap, hoping my headache will go away. But I survived the day, so I’m happy. I’m alive, that’s enough right now. The instructor seems very nice, she is not very intimidating and has a welcoming and kind presence, whereas the previous instructor had a very intimidating presence. I’m excited to work with her. I have mixed feelings about working on the unit I’ve been assigned to because most of the patients are obese and transferring them will be very difficult compared to the skinny old ladies and men from the nursing home. It unfortunately makes many things more difficult, from transferring to bathing to catheterization. I hope that doesn’t come off as me fat-shaming the patients, because it’s certainly not meant that way and I don’t judge people based on their weight, it’s solely about the technical difficulty of the situation. Anyway, I’m excited to learn IVs and stuff and do more nursing stuff. We’ll be charting our assessments and vitals and helping give meds. We’ll have a mix of oncology, respiratory, surgical, palliative, overdose, and attempted suicide patients. The instructor said she doesn’t put us with suicide patients at least for the first few weeks because it’s a lot to handle. I can see why.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, yay for not paying the bd with contractions. That's awesome ;)

I am definitely asking the mw on at least checking the cervix to get an idea. ;) My mom isn't planning on coming up here until 39 weeks, so I don't know what to do if labor started before then. It would take her a minimum of 5 hours to get here and that is if she doesn't have to wait hours for a ferry. 
I also don't like the idea of someone sitting around here looking funny at me everytime my face isn't smiles "oh was that a contraction? Are you in labor?" So it's twofold wanting her here and not....

Shae, I can definitely see how some wards are harder to handle then others. All will have their hardships, even the baby unit won't be happy every day. Some will take a physical toll, other days a mental toll on whatever unit has yiu. Just make sure you take good care of yourself. Hopefully the hospital will provide you all the tools necessary to succeed in all aspects. 
I recently learned that here in bc, nurses have unlimited access to massages to help them with the physical strains of the job. Something the union provides.


----------



## gigglebox

Ooooh a massage sounds lovely right...

Glad your first day went well Shae! Yes I've heard obese patients can be trickier but it will be good for you to have that experience under your belt. And yes, i AM pleased with your reduction in sweet tea consumption!

PL could you invite her up and make some ground rules, like no pestering you on labor starting? Might also be nice just to have help with L while you sort through your stuff in the new place.

Afm...Myles is so insanely active tonight that he is causing all sorts of painful jolts in my crotch! I had to lay down just to try and get him into a less painful position. I told hubs I'm afraid he's going to bust my water and now hubs has handed me a towel to sleep on :haha:

In shop news, hubs has decided to still move forward with it :thumbup: so this is his last week! Things seems to be moving forward quickly with the legal crap so I remain optimistic!

The couch came but i'll have to get a pic tomorrow.

I keep catching 10:17 on the clock and wonder if thise numbers will have significance for this pregnancy, the way 5&8 did last time when those numbers got stuck in my head. Tomorrow is 1/17 so I'm wondering...hmmm...


----------



## gigglebox

Whyyy is it so quiet?


----------



## shaescott

I was waiting for other people to say things :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

I was thinking the same thing .. :haha:

Well, no contractions today (so far). 
I am not sure if the mw will check cervix on Monday. My regular one is away and she has someone else just filling in for that day doing appointments. 
My mw has a practice partner, but is on extended leave. The partner may not come back, so I have a feeling this is my mw feeling out how mom's respond to this one being the possible replacement ;)


----------



## claireybell

Lol im here but not alot to say :haha: oh Hayden slept like 8hrs Straight last night :shock: not complaining lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m just unsure on what to say! I’m so busy at the moment but I feel like I just rant here so I’m trying not to bombard you all with my fears/problems because I feel like I talk about myself too much here :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Kit you don't talk enough!

Did i tell y'all hubby is quitting? Tomorrow is his last day. Big fat fingers crossed for us pleeeeeease!

Dang cb that is amazing! I hope he continues to sleep well like that!

Pl when would you ideally like to go into labor? Hope your ob substitute is a good one. Maybe she'll offer to check you...? Leave the choice up to you. That's what they do at my practice anyway.

I walked around a lot today...was having strong contractions but when I got home they pretty much stopped. 

Can't believe we'll have a baby one way or another within less than 2 weeks...


----------



## claireybell

Gigs if u fully went into labour would they take u down for csection i guessing? If its beginning of labour & slow it will still be a very relaxed procedure :) 

Ha i know, unless he does stir in the night fpr a feed but im too tired & dont wake up i have no idea lol but in comparison to Nuala as a baby hes awesome :thumbup: 

Kit bombard away, we all vent here hun ;)


----------



## claireybell

Happy 38 wks Gigs

Good luck for hubs last day & everything going forward :) 

Was thinking of Mrs Green the other day, hope shes doing ok & her sickness has subsided! Not seen an update in ages but with Twins i guess its hectic


----------



## gigglebox

I know!!! I've been thinking about Tex recently. J, too.

Yes I'll be just taken for a c section whenever I am in labor and the OR and doctor are available. Although talk about mixed messages -- the first dr who strongly suggested a planned c/s was my dr at triage the other day and said "If you come back in here and are 8cm, I'll ask you if you want to try naturally." :dohh: talk about a tease! But I'm fairly resigned to a c/s and the odds of me being that far along upon arrival are very slim considering my history (16-17 hours in labor with ds1 and only got to 7cm and 34 hours to get to 10cm with ds2). Granted both were back labor...

Eh, I'll cross that bridge if I ever come to it.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, best of luck to your DH!! It's a scary step, but you guys will master it together :)

As for baby, I need 2 more baby free weekends.. haha, this one will be to organize Ls room, wash clothes and do some baking for my business. Next weekend we are planning on being on the big island, DH has his booked with clients and we are tagging along. I am also getting a delivery of meats and livers for my dog food and for the business, to my parents house (because weeee, they don't come to my remote area), so we are bringing back around 150lbs of meat. (I am stocking up before baby) and then I can prep it all so no making food in the first few weeks.

Cb wow, what a good baby! L was quite similar and I had a deep sleep ;) some mornings I literally had to check my boobs if one felt softer then the other. Yepp, Fed him in my sleep. Mw called it "dream feeds" :haha: fingers crossed the next baby will be just as easy!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs congrats to your DH on the big step! Fx’d/prayers/good vibes that the legal stuff goes through quick and the business thrives!

PL hoping you get those baby free weekends and everything gets done!

CB glad Hayden is sleeping well :)

Kit have you *seen* my crazy long vent posts?! Vent away!

AF is trying to start I think, but it’s being very slow about it. Spotting is increasing bit by bit but still no red blood on a tampon. Like, let’s gooo, get this over with!


----------



## TexasRider

Oh I’m here. I read everything just don’t post often. I’m good just busy. 

Hubs likes his new job which is good. He’s not making a ton more right now per week but as long as he isn’t griping about work I’m ok. He’s back to griping about the internet. We live in a rural area so literally only one option for Internet. And it’s hit or miss as far as his gaming goes. It works great for streaming Netflix so i don’t care but ohhh he gets mad. Im like dude get the F over it or move back to town: you can’t have country living and great internet like you had in town. It just doesn’t work that way. 

T had a stomach a virus last week and gave it to me so I’ve been sick most of the week. Yuck. Glad we are off Monday for MLK day. That’s really all i can think of that’s going on in my area. 

Oh my sister is trying to have a baby. Hope it doesn’t take her long. But she got her iud out in early December and her period still hasn’t shown up but she’s not Preggo. She’s peeing on all the sticks haha. Poor thing


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Tex!!! We have the same issue with streaming & country life & hubby getting frustrated with lagging. He's been off gaming recently though; very involved with business building so I guess that's good...? He plays games with Des mostly (they are currently on a Cars kick -- racing game). 

Glad he's enjoying the job so far. I hope it is a long-term satisfaction! I know you had previously mentioned he is known for getting fed up with jobs over time.

How is Tabs? Is she doing ok with the new sleeping arrangement?

Uggghhh stomach bugs! We had our fair share (and then some) over the holidays. Thank God we were able to make it to all the family events but that's also how some of it got passed around...

Good luck to your sister! My brother and SIL are still trying. It's been over a year...i am curious if they are seeking help but don't want to ask...


----------



## kittykat7210

Basically I’ve not ovulated since we lost the twins, and it’s really stressing me out as we were hoping to conceive a second soon, and this whole wedding thing has me stressed as hell!


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Kit :( I wonder why you haven't ovulated...? Have you been temping or using opk's?

What's got you stressed about the wedding? Did you guys set a date? I can't remember...


----------



## gigglebox

Question...I want to do something nice for hubby today to mark his last day of work. Any suggestions? At this point I may just pick him up some favorite beer :rofl: it doesn't seem significant enough!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry crappy update. Thanks for solidarity in thinking a mattress on the floor wasn't odd. My mom and MIL seemed to been the most off put by the ideal. Meh.

Jez :rofl: my bro and me loved saying "poop" and "penis" our poor parents:haha:

Shae hope you can get into a daytime schedule and glad clinical seems to be better this time. 2nd semester was the biggest "thinning of the herd" for my class. Oh and great on decreasing tea intake!!

Pacific maybe once you reach 37 weeks use a breast pump for nip stim?? Only a few more days ;)

Gigs yay for some action in before delivery :) I think 3rd tri sex is tough. Positions get awkward....

Oh and fantastic about things looking optimistic for hubs and business!! I really am unsure of what to get or do for him on this occasion. 

CB yay for H sleeping 8 hours!!!! That's reason to celebrate :haha:

Tex glad DHs job is going better for him. Agree you can't have rural living and fast internet :(

Kitty are you still BF??? If not maybe your dr could prescribe something to induce a bleed and restart your cycles. I did when ttc V.

AFM been so busy these past couple days with work. A bit pissed at the moment as I have to work 8 to 11 tomorrow morning and my sprinkle is tomorrow. I'm too pregnant to work extra. Maybe I'm being a baby.

Had natural labor class last night. It was only 2 hours so not very in depth, but was nice still. I also pre registered and had epidural consult. 

I ended up laying down with V for 5 to 10 minutes until she falls asleep in her new room and bed. I think she was a bit scared with both being changed. Before I started lying with her I'd find her asleep sitting up against the wall between her mattress and small chair.

Think that's about it for now. I probably won't post this weekend, but I'll be on to check on things aka labor watch :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I’m sorry you’re so stressed about the wedding, I echo gigs, do you have a date set? I wonder why you’re not ovulating, have you talked to the doctor about it?

Gigs I don’t have any suggestions, sorry. Maybe something punny but I have no examples. Honestly I think beer is fine if he really likes it lol

I feel really run down today, not sure why. Probably haven’t eaten enough. But on the bright side, the dining hall food has been making me gradually less constipated and more regular. So that’s awesome.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have no idea.... I am horrible and did nothing when DH worked his last day at the dealership before his career change!
Or did I make a celebratory apple pie? That's his favorite food, hmm, now I really can't remember.

Oops, apparently I forgot to hit post...


----------



## gigglebox

He gets expensive beer, pierogies and mexican casserole dinner, and cold brew "sorbeto" (not quite ice cream but not sorbet?) tonight. That was the best I could do!

And GREAT news, everything essential has been done and they got the business license today!!! Now it's just a matter of installing lifts, getting the place good to go cosmetically, getting the computers up and they can start to take on clients! Ahhhh this is so crazy and exciting! I'm so glad things have been settled with the license so quick and before Myles comes. It was stressing hubby out bad to not know when that was going to happen on top of when this baby is going to show up.

Fluek I bet she gets totally used to it within the next few days. Sounds like she's transitioning well already! Boo for working but hopefully it is a nice short shift. Yay for the birth class being beneficial even if only a little bit. At keast you're pre registered too -- one less thing to worry about :thumbup:

PL i just realized you are only one day behind my SIL's due date. Let's just assume you made the pie. That sounds like something sweet you would do ;)


----------



## claireybell

Gigs - Beer, kfc & a bj :haha: men usually love all of those lol

Tex so nice to hear from you, sorry to hear you & Tabs have been poorly, hugs. I remember you saying your sister was ttc, fx it wont be too much longer before you have the news of becoming an Aunt & a lil cousin for Tabs <3

Flueks ooh hope you enjoy your sprinkle tomorrow hun :) are u working 8am-11am? Hardly worth it for 3 hrs... & your not being a baby, your very pregnant & you want to take it easier in the later weeks!

Shae, has your af showed up as yet? You could be feeling run down & rubbish from delayed period maybe? Glad things are more regular for you :)

Afm, awaitinga take away for late dinner & Rileys having a sleep over upstairs, him & his friend are all giggly lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you are too sweet with your words :) thanks for giving me the benefit of the doubt! :haha: I am going to ask hubby tonight... Now I want to know. 
Glad to hear the licenses all came through, sounds like they could be fully up and running within a few days! Thats a lot of stress of his shoulders which he probably was trying not to lay on your shoulders...

Flueky: yay for baby class. Even if basic, there may have been some things to take away from, even if only the pre-registrations! 
Enjoy your sprinkle :)

Tex, nice to hear from you, hope you all feel better soon! Winter is dreadful for this stuff... 

L is currently fighting his nap, I am sad to say he is no longer napping every day. More so a as necessary thing (days when he wakes up too early in the am for example).


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yay!!! I’m so glad the license went through and things are moving quickly! That seems like a lovely celebratory dinner to me.

CB aw giggly sleepovers, so cute! AF is trying to start. I’m 14 dpo today so technically due tomorrow. Didn’t need a tampon or anything last night or this morning but this afternoon when I swabbed I got some blood so I threw in a tampon. We’ll see I suppose.

PL aw sorry L isn’t napping anymore :(


----------



## shaescott

My crappy feeling has intensified after dinner. How fun. I have a headache and I’m nauseous. Not much on the tampon, either. Lovely.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs glad everything’s going well for the business! 

Shae sorry you’re feeling crappy! i always feel crappy when it’s AF time, I literally turn into a bitch!

I’ve been temping, I had a 105 day period after the twins, which was down to fibroids but that’s under control and I’m having normal periods now but I’m just not ovulating!

As for the wedding we have a good few months but my mums piling on the pressure :brat: plus I’m struggling to lose weight and get to where I want to, it seems no matter what I eat I’m getting bigger... and every time I eat ANYTHING someone says ‘careful, you’ve got a wedding dress to fit in!’ Or similar and that really pisses me off since I am trying to lose some weight but I don’t want to just starve myself and risk it becoming an issue again


----------



## gigglebox

Kit have you tried any strength training? Sometimes building up a little muscle can help inctease your metabolism. Also have you tested just to rule out pregnancy? 

Shae sorry you are feeling so yucky :(

Cb wow a sleepover?! What age did that start? I am awful with even arranging simple play dates.


----------



## kittykat7210

I haven’t tested but I’m still having a period every month so I don’t think I can be pregnant? :rofl:

I do a little bit of strength training but not loads, I need to unpack all the weights first haha!


----------



## Jezika

Kitty - never feel bad about complaining/venting! It may sound strange, but I love reading vents. Not sure why. Maybe it’s validating to know other moan about things (big and small) too? Also it’s always nice to share woes, so I like when people feel comfortable doing that. Anyway I’m sorry about your period. Could it be the stress? As for weight loss, I hear you about that being tricky. I’ve never had stamina for eating better for more than a week, but I did lose a fair bit of weight once upon a time by cutting out lots of meat and dairy. My mum stopped eating gluten (due to a legit sensitivity) and lost s tonne of weight (which is pretty good for someone in their 60s!). Anyway, you prob didn’t need to know any of this, and either way I am sure you will look stunning because, well, you are.

Gigs - I’m so happy to hear about the business! How did the treats go down? Any “other” kind of treats *wink wink*? Remind me what your hubby’s business is... something to do with mechanics?

Tex - glad you guys are doing okay despite the sicknesses. It’s been sickness central here too. I actually had Fever and chills all day yesterday and the night before, and I can hear Tilly getting congested as I write this. I always heard having kids pushed the immune system to another level but I guess I didn’t realize how much that sucked. Fx your sis conceives asap! She’s the one you’re closest with, is that right?

Flueks - is complain about the Saturday gig too, and I’m not even preg. Can’t wait to hear about your sprinkle. Am I right in thinking you never got a proper baby shower with V? Quite exciting now if so. Glad V is doing better in her room. She probably loved having you there to get used to it at the start. So sad to think of her sitting between the mattress and chair! Bless her. And I know I asked this before and it was even answered, but what’s the epidural consult for? I’ve never heard of it here. Certainly they didn’t offer me one - they just gave me the epi while in labour.

PL - I admire you for doing so much at the end of your pregnancy, and with a toddler in tow. I guess in some ways it could be conceivable for you and Gigs to have your babies at the same time. Can’t wait till we get even more babies here!

CB - that must’ve been bliss to have Hayden sleep for 8 hours straight. I don’t think Tilly did that for a long, long time (if ever?), though she only ever really roused to help herself to milk á la dream feeds, like L and PL. Anyway, for sure you deserve a good sleeper! I know Nuala wasn’t always keen on sleep bless her. Also lol at her repeating things. It’s a miracle Tilly hasn’t repeated my many swear words (yet).

Shae - I think your second semester sounds so much more promising. I know this is when people get weeded out but imagine how much it would suck if you had the scary supervisor this semester rather than last. I honestly don’t think you have anything to worry about, but a little anxiety is always motivating anyway. As for your gut issues, I know I said this before but honestly I keep thinking about your antidepressants. I was surprised to learn in psychopharmacology how extensive their effects on the body are, especially on the GI tract and especially with SSRIs. Anyway, I hope it all gets sorted soon. And your sleep too!

AFM my other BFF who’s almost 33 weeks just got admitted to hospital with high BP and symptoms of pre-e. Protein in urine and blood Confirmed it’s starting stages of pre-e. It’s exactly what happened to our other BFF in Nov and they even had the same OB throughout their pregnancy and stayed in the same high risk room. But our other BFF carried to 37 weeks before being induced coz her BP was controlled by loooots of serious meds. But she never had protein in her urine nor any signs of fetal distress, whereas the currently pregnant BFF does, so we are a little concerned. AND livid because she’s someone who bends over backwards for everyone else and for her job and she bloody discharged herself while in triage so she could make it to an “important” work meeting, and then when of course she landed back in hospital the next morning for even worse symptoms, her hubby (who’s also a close friend of ours) pissed off to work, leaving her alone in a windowless hospital room after being told her son has a skip in his heartbeat and she definitely has starting pre-e. Btw neither of them have life-or-death jobs and it’s not a matter of losing out on money because she has good benefits and he’s a self employed editor and they’re very well off. Anyway, sorry for the rant... it’s just been a thing for a long time... poor thing hates her job but is too passive to leave it because she doesn’t want to let them down, and that’s the same reason she dragged herself back to work, as if her coworkers wouldn’t understand that she’s in potentially quite a dangerous medical situation and may need to deliver within the week. Grrr.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I do think it’s very possible my antidepressants are messing with my gut. Thinking about it, I forgot to take my meds Wednesday and Thursday, remembered Friday afternoon (technically it’s Saturday now). Maybe that’s why I’m having normal bowel movements lol. Idk if there’s other options for me that will work as well and not mess with my GI tract. 
I hope your friend’s condition improves and also that she learns to tell her job to f* off while she’s having serious medical issues lol

Kitty definitely don’t starve yourself. You’re gorgeous the way you are, truly. Have you gained weight since your dress fitting or are you worried about it happening? I agree with the others on exercise. Stress can also cause weight gain. Also, it’s possible, though uncommon, to get your period while pregnant. It’s the cause of a lot of those “I didn’t know I was pregnant” stories. Maybe take a quick test just in case, since you say everything is making you gain weight. I doubt that’s the case, but it’s good to check. 

I was doing so well with my sleep schedule until now. I was feeling so crappy that I let myself go to bed after dinner, and of course I woke up at 1 am (possibly just cuz I had to pee). I’m mad at myself that I didn’t go straight back to sleep. All this water I’m drinking is making me have to pee constantly. It’s driving me a little nuts.


----------



## gigglebox

kittykat7210 said:


> I haven’t tested but I’m still having a period every month so I don’t think I can be pregnant? :rofl:
> 
> I do a little bit of strength training but not loads, I need to unpack all the weights first haha!

:rofl: hmmmm where have I seen this before...? :-k LOL girrrrl just grab a cheapie for peace of mind! Except it seems it's more for my own peace of mind...but still.

Jez, no more *wink wink* time over here out of fear of timing of birth! I am afraid of going into labor until after the weekend. We are expected bad weather this weekend, my mom is leaving for a dat then returning hopefully before weather gets too bad, then on Monday my least fave dr is on call. So I may try to get in a session on Monday and hope for things to happen Tuesday-Thursday. Also going for a pedicure and cupcakes either Monday or Tuesday.

Hubs' business is a european auto repair shop. There's one other specialized shop like this in the city but it's not well known, has a clientele that is evidently very "clicky", and I read their reviews and they actually publicly talk back, RUDELY I will add, to negative feedback online! I mean it's all right there to read. It's crazy! I assume they stay in business with loyal clientele and friends. Definitely not by reputation/word of mouth.

Anyway the new shop is a bit beat up but the location is amazing. That's another reason I don't want to do the baby thing yet, because I'm trying to help spruce up the interior space as much as i can before I can't.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry had to pause as Des is awake! It's not even 7am yet and it's Saturday! I can hear him talking to himself on the couch :haha:

Anyway, Jez, your friend sounds like a work s holic. I reeeeaaaally hope she stays put in the hospital this time as they may be able to stave off symptoms under monitoring & meds. Every day they keep baby in will be of benefit but she definitely needs to be watched...and wtf with the dad?! He must not know the very real and severe complications pre-e can have on baby and mom. I hope all is ok for them...maybe because of the positive outcome with your other bff she assumes things with herself aren't that dire...?


----------



## gigglebox

Just letting y'all know I'm timing contractions...getting a tinge of pain in my lower back/tailbone and they feel really strong but not particularly painful, if that makes sense...? Just like a hint...but man they just feel like strong pressure.

I am so nervous now! I'm having a lot of mixed emotions...and guilt because i will have to call my mom back early (she went back home 2 hours away, supposed to come back tomorrow) and also hubby was supposed to go spend time with his brother today. Now they're stuck here waiting for me to decide if I should go into triage yet again...

Bllaaahhhh


----------



## shaescott

Gigs aw crappy timing huh? That’s babies for ya. Keep us updated on whether you decide to go in!

AFM I’m calling this AF, it increased a bunch overnight and it’s all dark brown aka old blood but a lot of mirena periods were like that so I’m gonna say this is CD1, which makes sense since yesterday was 14 dpo.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, babies come when they want.... Fingers crossed for you!! Don't feel bad, they all knew you have been having contractions for days! 

Shae, hopefully your body feels better now that af started. 

Jez, wow, I do hope your friends realize the seriousness of the situation.


----------



## gigglebox

In triage, will update later


----------



## shaescott

Good luck gigs!


----------



## pacificlove

Thinking of you gigs!


----------



## gigglebox

All prepped for my c section! I am having regular painful contractions but not progressing at all -.- so I have opted for the c/s. Honestly the pain is bad enough that it helped make my decision. Like screw laboring if it's going to be like this again...all the pain and minimal progression. 

I have 2 iv's in and waiting for platelet count to come back, then off for surgery!

Good thoughts, prayers, and juju are appreciated!


----------



## pacificlove

Wishing you all the best!! Thinking of you :) welcome to the world Myles and an easy recovery to you gigs!!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs eeeeep good luck, sending all the good juju! So exciting!


----------



## kittykat7210

Good luck gigs, hope it all goes well for you let us know what happens!


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck gigs!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Doing ok, definitely not feeling 100% after all these meds...a bit of dizziness, queasiness, etc, ugh...will give a proper update later but for now...this cutie! He took to the boob almost immediately <3


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs! Full moon baby! He’s adorable!!

I know another girl who is overdue and someone told her that she would prolly have her baby tonight so fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Michellebelle

Popping in to say congrats, Gigs! What a little cutie!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Congrats! So adorable. :)

Jez - Wow, sorry to hear your friend is dealing with all of that. Gotta applaud her work ethic though. I went into work for about an hour just after my water started to break before my mucus plug went and I decided to leave. lol

Kit - Are you following any kind of specific meal plan or diet? Or just watching portion sizes and working out?

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, seems like AF is already over. It started late Sunday night and was already over by this morning. Usually it lasts like 7 days. Maybe I'll start doing opks on Wed or Thu. Haven't talked to SO about emotional stuff cuz I haven't felt the need to yet. In other news, a couple days ago, he told me he woke up in the middle of the night a couple times this week, went to the bathroom, felt wide awake and tried to get things going with me, but I wouldn't wake up or just sleepily rolled away from him. HA! Payback's a bitch. Also, we were in the car yesterday and "We're In This Together" by Nine Inch Nails came on the radio and he's like "Hey, it's our song" and held my hand. So, he's not all bad. lol


----------



## pacificlove

Awe gigs, hes adorable! Congratulations :)

Speedy recovery to you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats Gig!!!! He is so precious! Hoping for a speedy recovery for you!

Afm mom booked a surprise vk so detoxing electronically for the weekend much love


----------



## Jezika

Ahhhh Gigssss! That brought a huge smile to my face! Look at little Myles! Can’t wait to hear how it all unfolded... by the sound of things it wasn’t overall a bad experience so yay. But most importantly, you are now official mama to three boys! Huge congrats!

And my midwives always said they’ve founds lots of babies come around full moon!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs he’s so handsome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, yes I have heard the same thing, come to think of it, I think my waters broke on a full moon ;) (L just didn't come out until a day later)

Well, now that Myles is born... It's our turn next. Can I sh!t my pants now?? 
DH assembled the change table today, I searched for some nb size baby clothes and found some left over nb size diapers. (Our local store only carry the smaller more expensive packs, so we have some on order from Amazon to arrive here next week). I am sort of set and ready.. felt a few contractions tonight, but nothing serious. 
So tired...


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm I think the full moon is not until Monday though :-k lunar eclipse tomorrow! Not that we'll be able to see it with this weather...

Pretty that's me & hubby's song too!!! That was our first dance at our wedding, sung by my MOH. She put her little soulful spin on it and it was quite lovely actually!

Jez how is your friend doing?

I will write more later; myles is zonked in the nursery so only a matter of time before he wakes up to eat!

For now I am still dizzy and struggling to actually sleep in this place. I hate hospitals (who doesn't?). At least the rooms here are quite nice. I think I got a room with a view this time!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I had trouble sleeping in the hospital sometimes. I imagine thinking about Myles and pain from the surgery is making it much harder for you. I’d usually fall asleep around 2 am and be woken up during early morning rounds, and shift change at 7 as well. It was very annoying. Also re: dizziness, sometimes the pain meds made me dizzy, maybe it’s the same cause for you?


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhhh Gigs congratulations hun :hugs: hes soooo adorable <3 i had a weird feeling id log in & have a labour update! So glad hes took to the boob for you :) How much did he weigh? Much love to you & the fam. 

I was dizzy & icky & knackered after my csection this time aswell, its the pain meds & antiB’s they give u through the IV, it’ll pass quickly!


----------



## kittykat7210

Awww gigs!!! He’s adorable!!! Sucking his little finger, it melts my heart!!! Such a chunk :cloud9:


I’m calorie counting/exercising but at the moment I’m at <1500/day with a work out and <1200/day without a work out, but I’m cautious going any lower because then we get back into dangerous territory! It’s just frustrating that I’m 2 stone heavier, eating less than pre Evie but not losing any weight!


----------



## gigglebox

You know the anesthesiologist mentioned he gave me a very potent pain killer and i'm thinking that is what's I'm reacting to still....and all those drugs on an empty stomach. I guess it's no real mystery haha.

So...basically what happened was I was getting contractions starting around 11am. They were spaced out-ish, I mean about what they had been when I was having my little contraction episodes...only this time they felt different. I was getting far more pressure down in my crotch than before, and if sitting I would also feel pain in my tail bone. I started timing them and they were between 5 and 8 minutes, most about every 6.5 minutes. I finally called my dr who had the "better safe than sorry" mentality and told me to come get checked out in L&D. So off we went...fortunately the kids were already at hubby's mom's house because we were supposed to do business related stuff this morning (we visited the shop but for unrelated matters started no work). My mom went home early this morning, so I called her and told her I'd see what triage says but to be on alert. So I get in, do all the paperwork, and finally get checked. In the meantime my contractions become consistently 5.5 minutes apart and are getting more painful, to where I can talk but not well and I'm closing my eyes and tense through them. The intake nurse asks me from a scale of 1-10, what is my pain...well the pain I said was maybe a 2---what was really getring me was the pressure in my crotch. I assumed I must be in labor and changing, but the cervical check showed no change at all! I waited there for the doctor, wondering wtf was going on. So she comes in and the first thing she says is, "Your pain is only a 2?" :rofl: we looked at the contractions on the print out and they were going off the chart! I said "I had 24 hoirs of back labor last time before an epidural...this feels much better than that" :haha: so she says I'm definitely having "real" contractions. She wasn't sure why they weren't changing my cervix but she theorized my uterus was probably changing -- thinning for labor, which is not good if you're worried about a rupture! So she advised we go ahead with the c section. I got a stat cbc to check my platelets and they actually went up from last check! Yay! At this point contractions were really starting to suck and I was like, f it, if I can skip all this pain I might as well. Plus, with no cervical change, it is quite possible i was in back labor yet again. NO THANK YOU! So off we went to OR for prep. Walking into that room was very overwhelming. There was just SO MUCH medical equipment packed in there! I started to get really nervous then. But the spinal was easy, and when I laid down I was able to do some deep breathing to calm myself. I just was not mentally prepared for surgery, ya know? Anywho the staff was really nice, things went fine, dr was super chill. I even got the clear drape so i saw him immediately after he was extracted :haha: my eyes did not leave him while they put him on the warming table to check him over. After about 5 minutes they put him on me for skin to skin :cloud9: i still hadn't gotten a great look at him but I appreciated getting to hold him quickly! Hubby stayed by my head and we just chatted casually until it was time to get Myles out of there for his weight, etc. hubs went with him while they finished me up. Dr told me her theory was right; my uterus had thinned out and she thinks we made the right call. The rest of surgery was ok until the end; my spinal was wearing off and i could start to feel a lot of soreness and pain...but I just requested a mild pain reliever and stuck it out. Recovery room was rough...them pressing down on my uterus was/is extremely painful! Hubs joined me with Myles and I got more skin to skin with him. After a few minutes I offered him boob and he took it immediately! So while he was nomming, the nurse did my belly squish and a concerning amount of blood came out. Poor hubs saw it and felt faint! Then they freaked out I might be hemorrhaging which, guess what, earns you MORE belly squishes! Also a series of 3 shots! Well I'm not convinced anything alarming was actually going on but all seems good now :thumbup: except the nurse hurts me bad now when she presses on me. I am so effing tender that the last squish brought me to tears. I may refuse them going forth, at least from her! Her shift should be over soon though...

So for now we are all good! Myles can't stay awake lol but I'm sure day 2 he will be more alert. I'm thinking he was not ready for eviction but then again, what baby is? They do all seem to come out pissed off ("hey i was comfy in there!")...

The biggest surprise has been how different he is to my other kids. He was only 7lbs 9oz! And his head circumference is a full inch smaller than Lev's was :haha: not only that but his hair looks to be a strawberry blonde, and he has no birth marks. I'm just wrapping my head around this being a kid we made :haha: he sure is cute though. 

One more picture then I'm going to try and feed him again.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs he's absolutely adorable. I'm so glad your platelets were up and you were conscious for delivery. Enjoy that sweet baby:)


----------



## claireybell

Awww hes super cute Gigs congrats again :) & a whole lb lighter than my Hayden lol! Hope hubs feeling ok aftee the blood loss.. why did they squish your belly for that quick after a csection? Surely too soon for it to start shrinking.. hope your feeling abit better when meds wear off abit X


----------



## claireybell

I love that you updated your BnB signature already hehee


----------



## gigglebox

Lol I waste no time :haha: more like I'm in the hospital and can't sleep so I had time to do it!

Yeah they squished me QUICK. And after a fresh incision...ugh it hurts.

Talked to my operating dr today. She told me more details on my iterus, said it was "paper thin" (wookie, sound familiar?) when she cut into it and again reiterated we made the right call. Also I asked about Myles' position and he was indeed sunny side up -- which means I likely was in back labor yet again, which would explain the painful contractions and no progression.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hope you aren't too painful today. Any word on if the surgeon is pro a 4th? You had mentioned you may not be done...
Such an adorable picture, frame worthy :)

I talked to DH on when he would be ready for this one to arrive, and he is ready after next weekend too.. so no booby play until theb, no membrane checks. :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Jez epidural consult is done so they can assess risks/contraindications. Go over past medical history, prior anesthesia experience, etc.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I like the idea of the consult way before the due date. As I recall, all I wanted to do was get the epidural, screw the paper work, I needed it during labor. I hoped DH listened for me and would have stopped me from signing stupid stuff because I had no clue what I signed for, desperation for pain relief.


----------



## shaescott

Just watched the NE vs KC game. As a New England girl... I am very happy right now :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

So apparently our area will have a lunar eclipse and a blood moon tonight. 

Strong BH too right at the moment where the whole thing started :haha: (like 5 minutes ago)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Hope you enjoyed your weekend.

Gigs - That sounds sweet about your MOH singing for you 2. We've never actually decided on a song that would be ours. I'm not sure how serious he was when he said it. I joked a little while ago about "Gimme All Your Lovin'" by ZZ Top being our song. But, if I had to choose, I'd want our first dance to be to "Run" by Snow Patrol. 

Anyway, glad to hear things went pretty ok with your birth. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery. :)

Kit - Has this regime worked for you in the past? 1200 cals is the bare minimum the body needs to just function, so I agree that you shouldn't go any lower than that. So, unless you know that you're only burning 300 cals with each work out, you may need to eat more. Your body might actually be in starvation mood. Also, there are some people who can lose weight just with diet, but once they add exercise, things stall or they start gaining again. Have you heard of calorie shifting? That, plus eating less carbs seems to have helped me in the past.


----------



## pacificlove

Blurry, but here is the start of the blood moon, my lower belly feels like af cramps..


----------



## kittykat7210

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Dobby - Hope you enjoyed your weekend.
> 
> Gigs - That sounds sweet about your MOH singing for you 2. We've never actually decided on a song that would be ours. I'm not sure how serious he was when he said it. I joked a little while ago about "Gimme All Your Lovin'" by ZZ Top being our song. But, if I had to choose, I'd want our first dance to be to "Run" by Snow Patrol.
> 
> Anyway, glad to hear things went pretty ok with your birth. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery. :)
> 
> Kit - Has this regime worked for you in the past? 1200 cals is the bare minimum the body needs to just function, so I agree that you shouldn't go any lower than that. So, unless you know that you're only burning 300 cals with each work out, you may need to eat more. Your body might actually be in starvation mood. Also, there are some people who can lose weight just with diet, but once they add exercise, things stall or they start gaining again. Have you heard of calorie shifting? That, plus eating less carbs seems to have helped me in the past.


Unfortunately the only diet that has worked for me in the past is 600 calories or less a day, but I’ve only ever wanted to lose weight once which was when I was going through my eating issues and I got down to 83lbs, and at that weight I only ate 1 oday out of 3 and only 500 calories on that one day! I don’t burn loads of calories according to my fitness tracker, and I’m currently basically carb free, no bread, no pasta etc. Only eating high protein meals etc, it’s just stupid, I’m sure I’ve got some thyroid issues but my doctor won’t test me for it! I’ve asked before. Kind of tempted to buy some meds online for it but you never know what you’re getting when you do that so I’m too scared to!


----------



## wookie130

Kit- Please take care...and I would advise strongly against online thyroid meds, or even self-diagnosing it. See your doc, hon. 

Gigs- Congrats on the birth of baby Myles! He's lovely! I always had them palpate/squish me pretty soon after surgery, all 3 babies. I think they like to do it often while you're still pretty numb...but I don't really know. Yeah...the "paper thin uterus." It's concerning. They did not mess around with that in my case. Mine was pretty bad, though. Like hard to even repair after the baby bad. I'm sure my uterus currently looks like a deflated whoopee cushion with a lot of stitching at the moment. Haha. Oh well. Baby shop is closed. Playground is open.


----------



## claireybell

Kit why wont your Dr test you for it hun? Is it because your fairly petite anyway? Even so.. Id request to see a diff Dr.. please avoid online weight loss/thyroid meds, ive read some horrific things that result in death hun..

Pacific that Blood moon looks great! Happy 37wks btw eee!

Gigs if your reading i hope your feeling abit more better today & less off your face on theatre meds lol! I felt squiffy for a good day & half..

Oh i had Hayden weighed this morning, still following his 75th percentile & weighs 11lb 11oz haha lil chub! Hes very long though! 

Happy Monday everyone else Lol! ;)


----------



## wookie130

Sorry, Kit, I missed where it said your doc refused to test for thyroid stuff...CB is right - I'd see a new doc. Definitely do not self-diagnose, or procure meds from the web.

I can't imagine an 11 lb newborn!!! My youngest is nearly 15 months, and she is only just surpassing the 19 lb mark. My older kids were 6 lb dinkers too.

PL - We're now on baby watch for you! Did you remain on team green?


----------



## gigglebox

Kit as someone who has had to be an advocate for my own numerous time, I echo insisting on the test or asking a different dr. Not sure about there but here any doctor can order the test -- including your obgyn. Also I hear you on food...this is why I don't food journal. I get obsessive and my fear is doing what I used to do when I had eating issues, which was calorie count and then take that as a personal challenge to eat less and less ("I had 500 yeaterday...bet I could do 400 today...") and watching poinds fall quickly is addictive (albeit obviously unhealthy!).

I still think you should rule out pregnancy, just in case! ;) I doubt that's it but a buck for a test might be worth it just to make sure. As I recall it took some time for you to show last time...

Cb I feel much less woozy brained but I have been rejecting all narcotics. well this morning I just couldn't cope! I mean I was ok but soooooo sore. I caved and took a half dose of my narcotics to take the edge off.

So far I'm not finding the "planned" c/s much easier than unplanned...still quite painful.

Wookie your comment on the playground being open made me literally "lol". I had an ultrasound at 36 weeks and my uterus looked nice and thick. Because it seems to have thinned out during labor, the recommendation for #4 is the same as this one--plan surgery and go in early if labor starts first. 

Well, at least that's the opinion of my one doctor...ha!

I forgot to mention a couple funny things. First, Mykes peed on the pediatrician who checked him over immediately after birth :haha: I watched it happen. Other thing is the dr found a freaking staple in there left over from my appendectomy! That was over 4 years ago!!! Thank God it never caused any issues!

Well things are looking good except my platelets are super low...but they dropped after surgery and it's only been less than 2 days so...hopefully I get discharged today!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, OMG I'd be so pissed if a surgeon left something inside of me! 
Stay on top of the pain, my best advice. I think I took them regularly at the hospital whatever stuff they had but at home took over the counter (did not use my prescription for the strong stuff). But phased it out over a week.

Kit, I agree, be your own advocate. Insist on what you feel is necessary. Both my mom and I will argue with doctors, even on medications. 

L and I have an invite to a playgroup thing that our midwife puts on every other week this morning. First time doing something like that in months....since we left the small island end of October.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for all the support guys, definitely negative on the pregnancy front, I stared at it for ages to make sure :rofl: I will ask for a new doctor because it just doesn’t seem right! And yeh it’s because I’m not overweight they won’t test, but I am the same weight I was at the end of my pregnancy :brat:



gigglebox said:


> Kit as someone who has had to be an advocate for my own numerous time, I echo insisting on the test or asking a different dr. Not sure about there but here any doctor can order the test -- including your obgyn. Also I hear you on food...this is why I don't food journal. I get obsessive and my fear is doing what I used to do when I had eating issues, which was calorie count and then take that as a personal challenge to eat less and less ("I had 500 yeaterday...bet I could do 400 today...") and watching poinds fall quickly is addictive (albeit obviously unhealthy!).
> 
> I still think you should rule out pregnancy, just in case! ;) I doubt that's it but a buck for a test might be worth it just to make sure. As I recall it took some time for you to show last time...
> 
> Cb I feel much less woozy brained but I have been rejecting all narcotics. well this morning I just couldn't cope! I mean I was ok but soooooo sore. I caved and took a half dose of my narcotics to take the edge off.
> 
> So far I'm not finding the "planned" c/s much easier than unplanned...still quite painful.
> 
> Wookie your comment on the playground being open made me literally "lol". I had an ultrasound at 36 weeks and my uterus looked nice and thick. Because it seems to have thinned out during labor, the recommendation for #4 is the same as this one--plan surgery and go in early if labor starts first.
> 
> Well, at least that's the opinion of my one doctor...ha!
> 
> I forgot to mention a couple funny things. First, Mykes peed on the pediatrician who checked him over immediately after birth :haha: I watched it happen. Other thing is the dr found a freaking staple in there left over from my appendectomy! That was over 4 years ago!!! Thank God it never caused any issues!
> 
> Well things are looking good except my platelets are super low...but they dropped after surgery and it's only been less than 2 days so...hopefully I get discharged today!

Can’t believe they found a staple!!! That’s mad! Sorry about the platelets, hopefully they get back up soon and you get to leave, I hate the hospital!!

Any more sneaky pictures? I love squishy newborns!!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I think I'll still have papers agreeing to be admitted, etc. but at least I won't be answering all those questions. As you said it's har to think clearly when in intense pain. Happy 37 weeks!!

Beautiful moon pic. I forgot to look outside late last night.

Shae I'm not really a fan of either. However, I can't stand Tom Brady :haha: he just seems like such an arrogant prick to me.

Kitty that's really unhealthy for your body as I'm sure you know. Sounds like metabolism is slow for some reason. I agree with the others seek another gp that will listen to you and test thyroid function. :hugs: I'm sure you are still beautiful. Oh and definitely do not order "prescription" drugs online they are dangerous.

CB awww he's really chunking up! I love it when they have those cute baby fat rolls. V had huge wrist rolls once she finally chunked up. My nephew asked what the line on her wrist was :rofl:

Gigs sorry the pain isn't really better than emergency CS. I don't think I could get through a CS without narcotics. I managed not to do narcotics with my vaginal delivery but surgical pain has got to be worse I imagine. I hope platelets go back up and you guys go home soon. I'm glad they removed that staple before it became infected one day and created an abscess.

:rofl: Myles peeing on pediatrician. You would think he'd be a master at preventing that. Maybe Myles just has good aim :haha: V peed on me the first time I changed her.

AFM baby shower/sprinkle went really well. We had fun just being with family. I got most of what I needed and ordered the rest of amazon. Got my labor bag mostly packed so I'm quite pleased with that. My nesting urge is in full force. I'm wanting to throw out everything :haha:

I keep having what I think are false contractions. Not braxton hicks as they are somewhat painful. I get AF like cramps with back pain typically every evening past 4 days or so. They tend to dissipate with rest thankfully. Just keeping a close eye on it, but will otherwise just wait til my appt on 28th.

V was really cute last night. As I was lying in bed with her she wrapped her arm around my neck to hug me so then I kissed her. Then she pushed my head off her pillow :rofl: her transition to the bed is so so. Went well last night, but not so easy Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs sorry the planned CS isn’t going much better for you. Hilarious that Myles peed on the pediatrician! I would’ve been shocked by a 2 pain rating during those contractions as well, I consider a 2 like, a paper cut. 

Kit I echo the others, advocate for yourself and demand the thyroid testing. Not just the one basic number either, I’d recommend a full thyroid panel (I’m not a doctor though). A YouTuber I watch did full thyroid and hormone testing and found out she has a bunch of low levels and that’s why she was so depressed and tired all the time. I assume thyroid is more important for you than the other hormones but it depends what the doctor says. 

Flueks I’m not really attached to any particular player, I just root for the Patriots because I’m a New England girl born and raised. I’m not usually super into sports, and this is the first game I’ve watched this year, I basically just care about the Super Bowl and I wanted to see if they would make it to the Super Bowl. We have a Super Bowl watch party at my school and I was really hoping we’d get to have it, and we will, so I’m excited about that. Watching the AFC championship, the Chiefs were amazing, it was a really good match up, their quarterback is super talented. I felt kinda bad that they lost because we won the coin toss and managed to come back from like 3 3rd downs. But at the same time the Pats are my team so I was super excited. 
Anyway, I hope V’s transition becomes consistently easy. Also hoping the contractions don’t increase and baby stays in there until full term!


----------



## Michellebelle

For your viewing pleasure. Morning test on the right, afternoon test on the left. Very very faint lines.


----------



## shaescott

Michelle omg! How many dpo are you? I’d say the afternoon one is def darker!


----------



## shaescott

Forgot to tell you guys, Thursday SO had a first rheumatology appointment. He has bad joint pain, in basically all his joints, to the point where he has to stop during sex due to pain, and he’s just in pain every day. He’s had this since middle school, and I finally convinced him to see a rheumatologist. They did x-rays, blood test lab was closed cuz they took so long with the x-rays so he had to go back the next morning for those. The doctor hasn’t reviewed the results yet, the tests were done at the end of the appointment. She recommended aleve and PT and a 3 month follow up at the appointment... like um okay... my mom says that’s in case they can’t find anything. We’re waiting for her to call about the results, because in my opinion there’s no way there’s not something wrong. Even when he was in good shape he had the pain, it’s not from lack of exercise or weight or anything. I wouldn’t be surprised if there was an autoimmune issue, since his mom is a type 1 diabetic. Not sure how long it’ll take to get the results, since the blood was taken on a Friday and it’s a holiday long weekend. I’m just praying they find something and that it’s treatable. I don’t expect a cure, just a treatment, something to make this better. Any prayers or good juju or energy or thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae don't mind me. I'm just crazy sometimes :haha: 

Hope he gets some answers. I agree with his age and not overweight he shouldn't have that type of pain. Praying for you both.

Michelle I definitely see that afternoon bfp!!! How exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pacificlove

Michelle, yepp, thats pretty obvious! Congratulations! :)

Wookie, yes I am still on team green, although DH knows ! 

Shae, you lost me with all that football talk... anyway, I think you are talking about football ;)

Gigs, lol on peeing on the pediatrician. L peed on DH right when the surgeon came in to check on me the next morning :haha: I wasn't up to walk yet, so DH was doing all the diapers!

Afm, saw the midwife today, she gave me some good things to try to get baby into the ideal position. So we'll see. The af type cramps she thinks is the cervix thinning. 
One thing I forgot to ask if baby is staying in our room the whole time. That was protocol in the bigger hospital where L was born and I quite liked it. The nurse actually gave us a serious talk right at the beginning of "no one, not even a nurse or doctor is allowed to leave yoir room with your baby unless it's you with a matching bracelet accompanying him".


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, fingers crossed! Has he ever been bit by a tick? Makes me think of lyme disease... In some cases it can be hard to proof, but in the later stages it will hit the joints to the point of arthritic changes in the joints. A former neighbor of mine has it, and it's been a struggle for her and she's quite sore in her joints. Quite fit actually before it hit her but it had been years since she last even saw a tick!


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks guys. 10 dpo today.

I wish I could remember and respond to everyone, but the early pregnancy fatigue is already hitting me. Time for sleep. Zzzz


----------



## shaescott

PL he did have Lyme disease as a kid, but it was treated. It’s always possible this is from that, I suppose. It could explain his fatigue perhaps? Though he said his fatigue has been less bad the past several months and we know he’s had mono in the past and didn’t know until after... I don’t know much about Lyme disease. I suppose we’ll have to see what the results say. 
So the AF-like cramps are normal and don’t mean labor right away then, yes? I hope baby stays in until after next weekend!

Flueks yes it’s definitely odd, especially since the pain started when he was like 10 and never went away, and he’s had it through being all muscular to gaining a little weight and losing muscle (still not overweight though), doesn’t matter what physical shape he’s in, he’s in pain. It’s weird. He’s always had this problem, and my mom said if he’s in so much pain he needs to stop during sex it’s a major red flag, because it was happening when we were teenagers and teen boys don’t just stop during sex unless the pain is excruciating. Also, I totally wasn’t offended by your football comments lol, I’m not crazy like some Pats fans. I’m more of a casual viewer. 

AFM been working on my sim lab prep work for hours. Partly my own fault, I could’ve been done earlier but kept getting distracted. I had to have a cup of coffee because I was getting so tired and if we don’t have our prep work done we have to reschedule our sim lab and we get points taken off, so I can’t slack off on this. The lab is on diabetes, specifically diabetic foot wounds and glucose monitoring/management. 

In class we were told we won’t be putting in IVs on real people? Apparently a lot of schools aren’t letting students do it anymore and I’m very concerned, I don’t want to graduate not having placed an IV, it’s kinda frickin important. I hope they at least have us do it in lab... some people on IG take supplies home and practice on their SOs but that sounds illegal, I don’t think hospitals or labs will let you just take home needles. SO said he’d let me practice on him if given the chance but I don’t think I’ll get that chance, I don’t want to do anything that’ll get me in trouble. Silly guy thought I could use his mom’s insulin needles :rofl: Nursing people understand why I’m laughing, they’re like 27-31 gauge and IVs are like 18-22 gauge. Plus they don’t have the IV catheter, just a needle... lots of incompatibilities. Anyway. Hopefully we learn somehow cuz I don’t want to be incompetent.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae. i also was immediately thinking chronic Lyme. I have it, but I have more neuro symptoms. Never had the joint pain but that is fairly common. The "telltale" sign with that one is pain that moves to different joints. In other words, he doesn't always have it in one joint, as with an injury. He'll have it in his knees, then his shoulder, maybe his hands, then back to a knee, etc. over a period of time. The scary thing about Lyme is you can get different strands of it, so if he had it as a kid he may have gotten it again later. Alternatively the treatment may not have worked. Personally I was treated for months (including a picc line) and i still have it. 

Anyway i would suggest he ask his dr to specifically test for that. 

PL good luck to you on the contraction starting! Hopefully things are already happening so you get a head start when labor hits!

Mich i see something faint, fx it gets darker! Keep posting!

Afm, we are home! They discharged us yesterday. This has been my shortest stay yet :thumbup: unfortunately things aren't going great with breastfeeding :( he is feeding fine, but my nips are beat up! He bruised them and every time he eats it is soooo painful. I got help with lactation yesterday who said his latch looks good...so basically they think I may have let him get away with a bad latch once or twice and now I just have to suck it up until they heal and hope he doesn't make them worse -.- 

Everyone is in good health though! I am so sore (my incision site looks bruised af) but so happy we're home and healthy. 

I will say, I think there is something about laboring that helps the bonding process. This is a documented theory, but it holds true for me. I labored all the way with Lev, and when I got to hold him the first time, and he opened his eyes and looked into mine, i had the most incredible feeling of insta-love. It's the best thing I've ever experienced I think. That did not happen with Des or Myles. I can't remember when it hit with Des but it hit me last night with Myles. Until then I just felt fiercely protective of him. Now that remains and I am also totally smitten! He is adorable and perfect. Not sure if any of you can relate but there ya go!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and here is a picture!


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhhh hes soooo beautiful Gigs <3 hows the feeding going? Keep up wuth doing home meds every 4 hrs, they really do help :)

Ahh Michelle i can def see oober faint ones & the afternoon test is abit darker eeee!! Have u tested again today??


----------



## claireybell

Can def relate to that bonding/Labour process, i had instant smitten ness with Nuala because i was in labour but not with Riley & not as much with Hayden, i guess the love is already there from having 2 babies already? I only thought it was me but i guess not lol!

Are u home yet Gigs? How are the Boys with new baby bro

My page didn’t refresh (eyeroll) glad your home ..get yeself some Lanisoh/Lansinoh nipple balm it really helps esp in first few days :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah I'm lubing these puppies up! 

Oh the boys have been absolutely amazing! They visited in the hospital first. Des said immediately "I love Myles" :haha: and Lev goes "Baby!" Then saw his hospital blanket had ducks all over it and he just kept pointing at them and going "duck! Duck! Duck!" As he pointed at each one hahahha

At home, Des looked him over and that was pretty much it. He was playing videos games when we arrived and they took priority :roll: Levin was very interested, checked him out in his car seat (I'll post a pic!) and that was about it. I was nervous he'd be jealous or cry when I held Myles but he has paid no mind at all. Now we are just trying to stop him from throwing toys. He nearly hit me and Myles today. He doesn't throw them to intentionally hit anyone but he has come close anyway!


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, he's a lovely baby. So squishy. Eeee!!!! I love newborns. Sorry you're so sore. I fared really well with belly births 2 & 3, though. I was up and at 'em as soon as the numbness wore off. Glad to hear they've left the option of having a #4 on the table!

Michelle!!! Congratulations...I see a faint line on both of those. Praying it's a sticky bean!

Shae - It does sort of sound like a Lymes flare-up of some sort...I don't know much about it, honestly. I do hope he gets it figured out, and feels better soon.

Sore nips. Mine were SHREDDED for several weeks with Charlotte, and she had a nice deep latch, etc. There's this myth that runs rampant among a lot of bfing circles that states that if you're feeling pain while nursing, something isn't right, and that bfing isn't supposed to hurt. Yet the studies done on this, confirm that initially, the vast majority of moms experience nipple pain. Charlotte was like a freakin' vampire to my nipple, and it KILLED at least for the first 30 seconds of her latching on, and she has only ever wanted the one side. So, that was tough for a while. Things just hurt less over time, and now, 15 months in, it's all good.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, my mw suggested breast milk for those sore nipples. When baby is done squeeze some out and rub in. Let dry on. With L I regretted letting other people talk me into buying nipple cream.... 
Can't say I had that immediate love bond with L either. After 20 hours of back labour, he came out the belly, got cleaned which I tried to watch, but he was out of view because I figured that's what I should do. When he was brought over, I wasn't even sure if I should move my arms to touch him! I was trying to hold "really still" for the surgeon :haha:
It didn't happen until we were back in our room and he started to nurse.... Maybe because he is our first?


----------



## gigglebox

Wookie I'm not sure if that makes me feel better or not lol but thanks! Hubby got me a nipple shield so hopefully they can recover a little before I attempt wothout again. This kid just has a really powerful suck I think. He also chomps a bit versus just pulling. I wish I had tried to toughen up my nipples a bit before he came but I completely forgot! 

PL it's good to hear yet another person with the "delayed love" haha. I think the theory is there are chemicals released during vaginal delivery that doesn't happen with a c section. Maybe it's triggered by dilating fully? Or something released during those ending pushing contractions to help counter the pain? I only read up on it briefly when weighing my vba2c options. Anyway I got to 10cm and was pishing with Levin which was very different from ds1 and ds3 :shrug:

In other news my milk came in! The mom boobs are out of control. Enormous and engorged already :roll: the hurt despite Myles being on each for 20 minutes. I'm hoping pumping isn't a failure this time! I am excited about getting freezer stock going!


----------



## kittykat7210

I don’t think the insta love has anything to do with vaginal birth vs C Section, because I definitely didn’t have insta love with Evie, and she was natural! I think it’s just something that either happens or doesn’t!


----------



## gigglebox

That's fair! It's totally anecdotal and held true for me. Actually Kit that makes me feel better because that means there's hope if we do this one last time!


----------



## shaescott

Insta-love: my mom told us that it took her a few hours to get that feeling (we were both no pain meds vaginal births), at first it was like “wait this is my baby? This is so weird and crazy” And after a few hours it was like “yup, this is my baby and I love her”. I think it makes sense, considering you’ve never seen this little person except on ultrasounds, and suddenly they come out of you a whole living person and it’s just crazy. It’s hard to fathom, really.

Not feeling great today. I was fine until sim lab ended at 3:30 and then I got a migraine. I napped from 4:30ish to 6:20ish and went to dinner, and now I’m back and sweating and headachey and bleh. I can’t go straight to sleep cuz I have a load of laundry going and I need to shower and I need to clean the snow off my car from the weekend storm before I have to leave for clinical in the morning.

Re: Lyme Disease, I feel like he was tested a few years ago because of all his symptoms, but I’ll ask him. It doesn’t really have flare ups so much, it’s always an issue, he probably has good days and bad days but it always hurts, sometimes just more than other times. Idk.
I mentioned to him how the wedding date I picked many years ago is now in 2 years and 10 months. He was like “Christ”, and I was worried that meant he wasn’t okay with that but I asked him straight up cuz I’m like that and he said he’s fine with it, it’s just coming so fast and he didn’t realize how much time had passed and stuff. So that’s good. Even though we aren’t technically officially engaged yet :rofl: I’m glad we still have plenty of time though because until we know where he’s going for work, it’ll be hard to plan. It’s always possible we’ll delay it a year so that I’m not planning it during my senior year of college. We’ll see lol, still nearly 3 years to go.


----------



## Michellebelle

Shae, I hope he gets it figured out and there’s a simple solution to make the pain go away.

Gigs, I definitely did not have insta love after having my girl (vaginal, no epidural). It was more like.. oh hey, there’s a baby! Oh that baby just peed on me. Oh no, I have no idea how to take care of this baby. I’d say it took leaving the hospital to really feel the love, because everything in the hospital just felt like a blur.

I’m so glad things are going great with Myles! It sounds like Des and Lev are going to love having a brother.

Over here... got a positive test again this morning. I’m supposed to go in for betas tomorrow and Friday morning so they can check my levels and see if I need progesterone. I’m really hoping for a sticky bean! After so many miscarriages, I feel super cautious.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok so I'm changing my view on this and have decided I will just count myself lucky for experiencing it once! 

Mich no pictures to share of the newest test? *pout* that is so exciting! Did you tell SO? I love hearing reveal/reaction stories...

Today Levin tried to put his blanket on Myles. It was so sweet! He later tried to use him to hoist himself onto the couch though...lol

Shae any idea when he may actually propose?


----------



## shaescott

Update: I asked SO, he said he was tested for Lyme a few years ago while trying to figure out what was wrong with him, twice. Negative both times. He never saw a rheumatologist though so I’m hoping this is what will determine the issue.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs no clue :rofl: he knows it’s supposed to be at least one year before the set date. I like to send him links to rings every once in a while because I’m annoying lol. I trust he’ll do it when he’s ready. Money is tight for him right now, his transmission is going and he’s saving up for a new used car. So I’m not bugging him about it atm.


----------



## ErinC

Hi All, I have a faint positive at 8DPO then a stronger one at 9DPO however I'm feeling a bit crampy and like a stitch still. no bleeding. do some woman feel this after an early positive and still be ok?


----------



## shaescott

Erin to my knowledge cramping with no bleeding is perfectly normal.


----------



## Flueky88

Crappy reply but wanted to say Myles is absolutely perfect!!! Sorry you are having sore nips. Hoping this little lady will breastfeed, but if not I'll pump for a bit and ff until I dry up.

The insta-love. Felt it with V as they laid her on my chest before taking her to NICU. Maybe that fear about what shape she would be in helped me bond so soon?? Meh nothing wrong either way. Labor can be so traumatic it can be hard to have that instant love I think. 

Shae hope you get some rest soon. Nothing like having loads to do and feeling exhausted. I hope clinicals go well too. Oh and I actually never had a successful IV stick in nursing school. For my 1st 6 months I always got out of sticking people. I realized I couldn't avoid it forever and finally started trying. 1st try was on a staff member. I got pretty good at it too. My skills are a bit rusty since I'm not bedside nursing though. 


Michelle yay for another bfp. You should upload the pic. We are all due for more line porn :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

I’ll have to take a photo of tomorrow morning’s test if I have time!

Telling DH was pretty casual. I just told him before I left for work yesterday... I thiiiiiink I see a faint line on a test. But I don’t know if I’m imagining it. But I may be pregnant. And then I’ve kept him updated. He knows how cautious I am and hesitant to get excited too soon. We both like to have the beta numbers to confirm before it feels real.


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks ladies for the reassurance even though gigs brought it up ;) I feel better about my feelings towards L when he was first placed on me... 

On another note, controversial too: my mw asked me on monday if we knew the gender. Reason on that was if we wanted to circumsice if it was a boy. So I said no, and I don't think we were even asked for L so both boys could be the same. I told DH about this conversation tonight. His reply:" actually we asked you 3 seperate times! And you chose not to answer!" 
I have no recollection of it!! According to DH, one of the times I was asked was when the (black male) gynecologist was fist deep inside of me, making wet sounds in there checking how far I was dialated.. yeah, I have memory of that wet sound and how red I wanted to turn, not any questions :haha:
Anyway, circumcision is off the table again, as there is no one here who will do it I was told. L wasn't done because of my lack of answer :haha:


Shae: I have heard of lyme not necessarily showing on all blood tests, something to look into if it's still on the table. 

That's all I remember to respond to for now...


----------



## pacificlove

I wonder what it's like for men: insta love?


----------



## Jezika

Yeah I didn’t have that insta-love either, and mine was an uncomplicated, fast vaginal delivery and Tilly places straight on my chest for about half an hour after she was born. Depends on what insta-love means though, I guess. I’ve seen mums in floods of happy tears as they cradle their babies for the first time, and I was definitely not like that. I remember just being quite shocked and finding it all surreal. At home, I remember looking at her in awe and feeling a lot of love, but tbh NOTHING compared to how much love I have for her now when I look at her (in general). So yah.

Re: epidural consults, I guess that explains why they forced me to carefully listen to a spiel about possible risks etc. while I was 8.0/8.5cm dilated.

Gigs sore nips are the worst! Mine definitely got better pretty quickly too, so hang in there. Btw I love your pic of Myles in the pink hat on insta. Post here!

I was going to reply to a few other things but forgot. Hate that!

In other news, my bestie who has preeclampsia is currently being induced. The pre is progressing fast and baby is only estimated to be 3lbs 8oz and may have some issues, so they’re freaking out, the poor things. She’s only 33+2 (for reference, one day behind Flueks!).


----------



## gigglebox

Erin yes if your tests are getting stronger i'd say you're fine! Congratulations!

Shae well that's good. You can still have it and test negative but hopefully that's not the case here. Hopefully they figure it out and the remedy is simple :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Jez that is a very sweet sentiment about Tilly <3 and grr I knew that had was too girly! :haha: it's got pink and blue stripes (hospital hat) but O felt the pink was super dominating. Funny thing about the hats -- this is the first kid that didn't have a head too big for the hospital hats!

Yikes so sorry about your friend! Hopefully the fears or issues are just the type doctors have to mention to cover their own asses. I can't imagine having a baby so small though...I'm having a hard time wraping my head around this ones size and he's basically the size of an average full term baby!


----------



## ErinC

gigglebox said:


> Erin yes if your tests are getting stronger i'd say you're fine! Congratulations!
> 
> Shae well that's good. You can still have it and test negative but hopefully that's not the case here. Hopefully they figure it out and the remedy is simple :hugs:

Thanks. I will take another test either tonight or tomorrow morning to check


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Michelle - Congrats!

Gigs - Sorry you're having pain with BFing, but at least your home. And it sounds like your boys ar taking to their new brother well. Your pics are so sweet. :)
Jez - Sorry to hear about your friend. FX for a safe delivery and as healthy a baby as possible.

Erin - That all sounds normal.

Re: insta-love. I don't remember having it with Alex. I laboured for 19 hours, unmedicated. Then had an epi for 8 hours and the only pain I remember feeling was the widest part of his head coming out and at least the last 3 (of 6-8) stitches. I remember being in the verge of tears for a second, but then recomposing myself. Obviously, I love him, but I can't really pin point when it happened. The only thing I can think about is how much I hate myself for getting the epi and how no one stopped me.

AFM, gonna start doing opks tomorrow. And SO and I were just brainstorming tonight about moving furniture in the bedroom and how to fit a slighty larger bed for Alex in there (cuz he's still just in a pack and play). We could probably leave the bed and pnp where they are though and just put a convertible crib in the opposite wall; we'd just need to move a shelving unit into the living room. I always try to be careful and not talk about more kids for fear of him making a comment about not wanting more. However, during our convo, he used "they" and "them" a couple times and joking suggested a "bunk crib", so it kinda sounds like he's in the parent-of-2 midset as well. :)


----------



## Jezika

Oops! Sorry about the link hat Gigs. I totally thought your emoji was in reference to that too. Might’ve totally been my screen brightness though haha.

Erin fingers crossed for you!

OH MICHELLE! I forgot to say a huge but understandably very tentative congrats!


----------



## shaescott

I’m having awful insomnia. Been trying to sleep since 11 pm. It’s 3:20 am. I have to get up at 4:45 am to get ready for 12 hour clinical. F*ck my life, man. Idk what’s causing this, I’m so confused. I did take a tiny 2 hour nap because of a migraine but normally I’d be asleep by now anyway. I’m really unamused. I just want to sleep. I feel like crap and I’ve been feeling like crap since 3:30 pm and I wanted to sleep it off and I can’t frickin sleep! I feel like there’s no point now, it’s so close to my wake up time. I’m gonna be a mess and it’s the first regular clinical where we actually do stuff, I’m gonna be doing assessments and we’ll be there the full 12 hours. Idk how I’m gonna manage it, honestly. I can’t afford to miss it, I’d have to make it up, so I have to go. I just don’t understand what’s going on with me. Sometimes I’ll get some insomnia but never where I’m lights off eyes closed for *this* long and I still can’t sleep. Aaand my fridge just started going off. Again. I should be used to it by now but it still annoys the crap out of me every half hour.


----------



## ErinC

Well, I think the worst is coming. the cramps have been steady all day and when I went to the bathroom there was a small amount of brown spotting. I think it was a chemical pregnancy this time round. I will monitor over night and take another test tomorrow but it's safe to say I'm pretty doubtful it's good news


----------



## shaescott

Finally fell asleep, probably got about 30-45 minutes. And of course I wake up and all I wanna do is fall back asleep. Sigh. Coffee time. 

Erin dang I’m really sorry. Def test again to see if the line is lighter and watch if the spotting increases. Fx’d it’s nothing.


----------



## Michellebelle

Erin I’m so sorry. I hope everything is fine


----------



## Michellebelle

Just used my last test!


----------



## wookie130

Michelle awesome line progression! Hopefully your progesterone and hcg levels double, and are nice and high! I understand your caution after having recurrent miscarriages, though. I was always so hesitant to allow myself to feel joy for this same reason during those early days.

Insta-love. I feel like a smarmy dork for saying this, but I was fiercely besotted with all 3 babies, the first time I heard their cries over the curtain, and laid eyes on each of them. And once they were in my arms, I had a lot of trouble sharing, even with my DH. But, I'm sort of ridiculous about newborns. I could snuggle them all day and night, and with my own 3, I was a huge baby hog.

Erin...brown spotting can be harmless. I spotted (and even straight-up bled) with my second and third kids. I did have low progesterone issues, however, and needed vaginal suppositories until around 16 weeks.

PL - Are you feeling that baby is another boy? I had my son cut, but looking back now, and having better info on it, I wish i hadn't. 

Gigs, hopefully the shield helps with the soreness. I used a lot of lanolin nipple cream...that actually worked a bit better than the breastmilk trick for me. You're still engorged after he's fed for 20 mins on both sides? You could try pumping some of that off after he feeds, to drain them a bit more thoroughly, but it will tell your body to make even more milk...but if you want freezer stock, it'll help.


----------



## gigglebox

Mich great line progression! Eeee!!! 

Wook ikr? They look and feel like i just got implants. Firm and big and sore. He's a champ latcher but he's only finishing up day four of his life so I'm thinking he just can't express all they're making quite yet. I actually have pumped, not a huge amount but enough to give them a little relief. I am definitely hoping to get some decent freezer stock this time! 

My nips are still crazy sore. I (stupidly) attempted a feed without the shield and it was excruciating...seriously felt like someone was cutting into me with a razor. 

Shae I am sorry about the insomnia! What are you doing right before bed? 

Erin have you tested again? Cramping and spotting in early pregnancy can be quite normal.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, I have been feeling girl all along, at this point only DH knows! I don't regret not having L done! The last 2 years I thought I wasn't asked about it because maybe they see it as an outdated procedure.... I mean, our province outlawed docking dog tails and cropping dog ears which is done under anesthesia and pain meds . Why would we allow something as private as cutting off foreskin? Anyway, controversial topic... And I am rambling.
DH has been doing his homework: coming up with acceptable names, not that he has shared any. He'll share the "wrong" ones with me and then tease me about just putting me on enough drugs that he could get away with naming the child anything :haha:

Erin, sorry about the spotting, could still be implantation. Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## pacificlove

Well, poop. Sickness is starting to hit our home. Ls sneezes sent snot all the way down to his chin.... And he had a half hour nap this morning already. The signs are all there, haven't taken his temperature yet, but he does feel warm. Id bet he picked it up on Monday when we went to the momma group and he played with 2 toys there. Who knows when they were last cleaned. He was the only child there that was over a few weeks/months old and touched those toys.


----------



## ErinC

Hi Lovely Ladies. first I would like to say thank you so much for the support and kind words.
I tested again today at 10DPO and I thought I'd give you your line fix for the moment. Although I am cramping and spotting this seems great.

Pacificlove sorry about the colds. 
Michellebells congrats on the line


----------



## Michellebelle

Erin, that looks great!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Great progression erin. Fingers crossed that the little bean is just digging in ;) 

Ls caugh is starting and he's now sounding quite stuffy. Definitely at least a cold. :(


----------



## Michellebelle

Ugh my baby got sent home from daycare today due to a fever. I think I may have gotten it too. Hoping I didn’t, since I don’t think I can take anything!

Oh, my hcg numbers came back good. Hcg was 49 and progesterone was 21 I think. Rechecking hcg on Friday morning to see if it’s doubling.


----------



## pacificlove

All fingers crossed Michelle :babydust:


----------



## ErinC

well the spotting has gotten heavier. I guess I will just wait and see if it goes pink/red. my lines get stronger each day. I am just so confused and stressing


----------



## gigglebox

Erin maybe call your ob? I had a day or two of brown spotting with ds1. Your lines look great! So what is your background? Is this your first pregnancy?

Pl I missed your comment earlier! Your hubby sounds entertaining. Do you have any prospective names for either sex? Yes I also will not judge anyone for choosing to circumcise their kids but I have strong feelings against it. I just hope people do their research. But i think y'all know my story so i will not go into it...but i will mention everyone who asked me at the hospital, and today at our follow up, if he'll be circumcised said "ok, good" when I said no. It makes me wonder if there's been a shoft in this view point and un-snipped is becoming the norm :shrug: 

Anywho sorry to hear L has a cold! I hope you don't catch it!

Mich same with you!


----------



## ErinC

gigglebox said:


> Erin maybe call your ob? I had a day or two of brown spotting with ds1. Your lines look great! So what is your background? Is this your first pregnancy?
> 
> Pl I missed your comment earlier! Your hubby sounds entertaining. Do you have any prospective names for either sex? Yes I also will not judge anyone for choosing to circumcise their kids but I have strong feelings against it. I just hope people do their research. But i think y'all know my story so i will not go into it...but i will mention everyone who asked me at the hospital, and today at our follow up, if he'll be circumcised said "ok, good" when I said no. It makes me wonder if there's been a shoft in this view point and un-snipped is becoming the norm :shrug:
> 
> Anywho sorry to hear L has a cold! I hope you don't catch it!
> 
> Mich same with you!

I have booked for monday. I'm only 10DPO and my period is due in 4 days. no red bleeding yet just brown. first pregnancy TTC 8 Months. been taking test every morning and they keep getting darker


----------



## Jezika

Erin I had a lot of spotting in pregnancy, though not quite that early. And for my chemical, my lines also started fading before bleeding started. Crossing fingers for too still.

Michelle poor Z being sick. I hope she wasn’t too miserable before she got sent home.

PL ditto on poor L. Sometimes I hate colds more than other sicknesses because it sucks for them not to be able to breathe properly when sleeping. Daycare has finally made me totally used to all the sicknesses now. It’s kind of like free exposure therapy.

Re: circumcision it’s so funny how it’s a North American thing. In the UK I encountered like one guy who was snipped, and it was baffling. 

Shae I feel so bad for you re: sleep and a 12-hour clinical. I hope you survived. Among my many unsolicited sleep tips, I’d suggest really, really avoiding napping at any cost if you have a big day the next day, and also know that most people vastly overestimate their problems with functioning due to lack of sleep (and it’s also often the worry of that that prevents sleep further). As I say this, I’m feeling SO tired and should probably get ready for bed myself and sleep, but I just know I’ll get a second wind at 11pm. So bad.

So my friend is still in labour. Six hours After the cervadil she was still only 1cm dilated (she’s 33.5 weeks remember) and apparently even placing the cervadil and foley were so painful that she got an epidural just to place the latter. She’s also basically not slept for three days.


----------



## pacificlove

Erin, fingers crossed for you. Hopefully it's nothing. 

Gigs, interesting comment back from the hospital staff! There must be a shift happening. I mean if not a single doctor wants to do it here...?? And you reside in a much more populated area then I do! According to my mw, our entire area sees an average of 8 babies a month.
As for names: I am (or I should say we are) horrible at names. It took us 4 months to name our cat! And her name ended up being Coconut... Conversation went like that after 4 months:
Me: DH, she really needs a name! Can't keep calling her kitten....
DH: I don't care what we name her, kitten, cat, kk, coconut, I don't f-ing care!
Me: fine coconut it is!

Now of course dh swears he never said coconut, that's just what I heard. However the name stuck. 

Jez, how often does Tilly get sick from daycare? We've been lucky with sicknesses so far, but then he also hasnt been around other kids much since we moved end of October. It was bound to happen, better now then later? IDK... 
Keep us updated on your friend, please. 

Shae: sorry about the lack of sleep, hope you made it through the day ok.


----------



## Jezika

I’m trying to remember what the circumcision policy was at the hospital where I gave birth. I actually think they don’t allow it and that if someone wanted it, they needed to do it off site or something.

Re: your cat that’s pretty funny. Does DH remember what he did say? Denying it would be the kind thing my DH would do too. So do you think it’s conceivable that baby won’t have a name at all for a little bit, or has it been left up to DH to decide?

Tilly did pretty well re: sickness the first month of daycare, then was sick on and off, and then was pretty much constantly sick with back-to-back stuff for about a month. *touch wood* she’s been more or less okay since the holidays, minus a one-day fever and a snotty nose, but of course now that I’ve said that she’ll come down with something, especially since we are going away this weekend. I was actually sick last week, had fever for two days. Ive has fever three times since daycare, and prior to that I’ve not had it in like 12 years I swear.


----------



## shaescott

Hey ladies, I survived my clinical! It went super well, my instructor is amazing. I found out today that my previous instructor made 4/6 of us cry and did a lot of super unprofessional things, so I’m not the only one who had an issue with her. I actually didn’t have an awful time with energy, I powered through the whole day with coffee. My patient puked in the morning, but not on me, so it’s fine. I was reminded that sounds of someone vomiting make my gag reflex act up lol, I had to suppress it. I worry when I’m older and pregnant, a patient vomiting will actually make me vomit too. But for today I survived. I’m sure I’ll get more used to it as time goes on. 

Gigs before bed I showered, put on pajamas, went to the bathroom, climbed into bed. Idk what happened really, it was weird. 

Erin the line looks great, hopefully the bleeding is nothing and will slow down. 

Michelle awesome progression!


----------



## ErinC

Jezika said:


> Erin I had a lot of spotting in pregnancy, though not quite that early. And for my chemical, my lines also started fading before bleeding started. Crossing fingers for too still.
> 
> Michelle poor Z being sick. I hope she wasn’t too miserable before she got sent home.
> 
> PL ditto on poor L. Sometimes I hate colds more than other sicknesses because it sucks for them not to be able to breathe properly when sleeping. Daycare has finally made me totally used to all the sicknesses now. It’s kind of like free exposure therapy.
> 
> Re: circumcision it’s so funny how it’s a North American thing. In the UK I encountered like one guy who was snipped, and it was baffling.
> 
> Shae I feel so bad for you re: sleep and a 12-hour clinical. I hope you survived. Among my many unsolicited sleep tips, I’d suggest really, really avoiding napping at any cost if you have a big day the next day, and also know that most people vastly overestimate their problems with functioning due to lack of sleep (and it’s also often the worry of that that prevents sleep further). As I say this, I’m feeling SO tired and should probably get ready for bed myself and sleep, but I just know I’ll get a second wind at 11pm. So bad.
> 
> So my friend is still in labour. Six hours After the cervadil she was still only 1cm dilated (she’s 33.5 weeks remember) and apparently even placing the cervadil and foley were so painful that she got an epidural just to place the latter. She’s also basically not slept for three days.

still no red and it comes and goes it's full on hopefully this bleeding goes away and I am in the clear. thanks for the support


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, dh is in denial of knowing anything further then that for the cat name :haha: just keeps going back to "that's not what I said!". As for baby name, I am pretty sure he has a short list of names or at least will by the time it is born. I mean at this point the guy has known for 6 months (although we have gone through some pretty stressful times where thinking of names didn't even come to mind). 
Knock on wood Tilly does not get sick before yoir weekend away! 

Shae: glad to hear your day went good, now go get some rest! 
Oh, and interesting on the previous instructor, has a complaint been filed yet?

And just to add: the cat doesn't look a thing like a coconut. She isn't round or brown... A fit and small-ish longhaired orange cat...
L btw has figured out that he can throw toys for her and she will chase after them. He is just rolling in laughter. Running away with a string getting her to chase him, hasn't quite clicked yet, but we are close. Now if only the cat didn't loose the "throw and chase" toys each night, L would be a lot happier ;)


----------



## claireybell

Pacific haha re naming the Cat ;) hows Logan today?

Michelle - eeeee!! Test progression looks fab & great on the betas aswell! Im paracetamol or Tylenol as its called in US is fine when pg, fx it passes quick for you & your lil one :hugs:

Erin your tests look ace hun, congrats! Im sure the beany baby is just digging in & getting cosy, I had browny pink dpotting for nearly 8/9 wks with my first, awful cramping with my daughter & just a dot of brown with bub no3! All is normal.. i know its daunting, try not to stress & enjoy early pg before sickness kicks in lol! Us this your 1st pg?

Re circumcision, ive only briefly dated (if humping is just called brief dating ??! Lol) only 1 bloke who had this done, felt weird but not a standard thing they do in uk unless religion related or medical issues, i know SO’s bro had it done as a child but no probs now.

Jez i hope your friend has her bub soon & the Labour doesnt drag on too long for her..

My bestie had her baby on Tuesday this wk, baby boy, 7lb 7oz hes sooo cute! A very quick PAINFUL labour in less than 6 hrs :shock: just a couple of stitches.

Gigs how are those Nips doing today??

Shae - how u geeling now u survived clinical hehe have a drink to relax :)

Flueks, hows things your end? Are u ready for baby arrival

& how can my baby be over 6 wks old already:( makes me sad that time is flying already..


----------



## gigglebox

Left nip is better, right hurts something awful. I made the mistake of trying without the shield and omgggggg it really felt like a razor cutting into it, or a full grown human biting down but just on the underside. Now even with the shield it's hurting quite bad again :roll: 

Might also have something to do with the 4 hour cluster feeding session last night! Never experienced it before. Ds1 wouldn't latch and ds2 always fell asleep on the boob. Man it really makes you feel like your only purpose in life is to be a feed bag :haha:

Omg pl! That cat name story is hilarious! I was going to suggest maybe having L help with the names (maybe you say a fee to him and see if he likes them) but I also don't trust kids with names. This is because I asked ds1 if he would like to suggest a middlename for Myles. You know what he freaking INSISTED on???

Tumblesquash.

Like wtf? :rofl: i said if he likes it we can change his middle name to Tumblesquash and he said "NOOOOOOOO!" Lmao

Jez ugh your poor friend! Sounds like her body just isn't ready for birth yet. What kind of pre e symptoms was she experiencing?

Cb wow congrats to your bestie! It's so exciting when friends have babies. 

My SIL is still pregnant, expecting any day now...but officially due 2/10. She thinks she'll go early but I don't think so...I still think, as I did when we were first looking at her dates, that this baby will ba a February baby!


----------



## Michellebelle

Jez, good luck to your friend. That sounds miserable.

Shae, that’s crazy about the instructor!

On the puking front... DH and I both got puked on quite a bit last night. Z has stomach flu it looks like. First she puked all over her crib, then on him, then on me while he was showering. We did many “costume changes” last night. Then DH slept in the living room so he could hear her if she puked again and kept the baby monitor with him so I could get a good night’s sleep. The man is a saint.

Apparently at daycare yesterday she did curl up in a little ball on the floor, poor baby. I’m glad DH was able to get there and pick her up right after they called since I had meetings all day at work.

I think coconut is a cuuute name for a cat, PL!


----------



## kittykat7210

Lewis is circumcised, and I have to say that I prefer it... I just don’t like the look of foreskins but I know that that’s a personal preference, if we have a son I’m not sure which way we will go!


----------



## shaescott

Kit I’m the same way, SO is circumcised and I’m not sure what I’d do if I have a son. I’ll definitely let SO make the final decision because he’s the one with a penis. He can always get circumsized later in life if he wants, can’t he? I might opt for that, not sure though. 

PL no complaint that I know of, but some gave bad reviews.


----------



## shaescott

I decided to write a new review for the previous instructor, because she seriously needs to be fired. 

“I previously wrote a decent review out of fear. Deirdre told us that faculty are told who said what about them in reviews in order to make us afraid to write what we really think. She dropped us in patients rooms on the first day and told us to get them up and ready with no supervision or teaching. She did not teach us on the floor at all for weeks and then yelled at us when we inevitably did things wrong. She did not use positive reinforcement at all, only negative. She made at least 4/6 of us cry during the rotation. No matter what we did, it was always wrong to her. She wrote completely false things about me and my performance (not everything was false, some were valid, but many things were false or extremely twisted). The one time I dared to correct her on a small detail of my performance, she yelled at me for correcting her. After that I never corrected her again out of fear, making her think I was good at taking criticism, but really I was afraid she would fail me. She was often very unprofessional, including yelling at students in front of patients and making students cry on the floor. She made us feel like we were incompetent and we were the problem. Now that I’ve started my next clinical, I now realize that I’m perfectly competent, she was purposely making me feel inadequate. She never actually taught us on the floor, but simply occasionally watched and judged us, never giving tips or advice, just complaining about us later on. Eventually she stopped complaining about my performance and started complaining about the way I walk. Yes, she actually told me that the way I walk is wrong and makes me look incompetent. Many of us dreaded going to clinical. I had extreme anxiety prior to every clinical day due to her behavior. I even considered quitting the program because of her. I learned more in my first full clinical day of med/surg from my new instructor than I did all last semester from Deirdre. Deirdre is not a professional person and should not be an instructor for vulnerable first semester nursing students. 
On the other hand, the student instructor, Jen, was amazing and kind. She will be a great instructor.”


----------



## gigglebox

actually shae that was something else that weighed into my decision on circumcisions; I didn't want to make a permanent body modification to my kids if later in life they wish it was the other way. You can't reverse it (well you can stretch the skin evidently but it is a very long and not necessarily effective process) but you can always do it later. I like the idea of leaving it up to them when they are old enough to decide for themselves.

Also, hubs is circumcised and we only did ds1 for that reason alone. I wish I had done my own research. The trauma from it for ds1 was not at all worth it and i feel so guilty. Hubby feels worse because he feels he made that choice (i left it up to him as the one with the penis). That said, ds1's snip wasn't done correctly, they didn't cut off enough and it was months of pain for him with how we had to deal with the skin (had to keep it from trying to heal/adhere to the head which requires pulling it off, and it would stick almost daily, and he screamed in pain every time) so i know my experience was a bit more traumatic than most.

Anyway.

Shae will you get any response from the modified review? Or is it anonymous?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yikes that’s awful about his botched circumcision. SO has mixed feelings right now because he wouldn’t want to put the baby through any pain but at the same time he prefers the look and ease of cleaning of circumcision. We have lots of time to talk it over and research though, and who knows if I’ll even have a son when I do get pregnant. My family is almost all girls, my mom had 2 girls, but SO is 1 of 2 boys. So it could go either way. My family is mostly girls because of the miscarrying most boys. Idk if I got that gene and there’s no way to test for it I don’t think. My aunt didn’t get it, she had 2 boys. But it’s a 50/50 shot of getting it, it’s an x-linked fatal recessive. I think my mom probably has it, she had one miscarriage and 2 girls, but she did timing ovulation for gender for my sister (I was a post-miscarriage oopsie, no timing involved). So if she has it, it’s 50/50 that I have it. 

The survey says at the top that it’s anonymous. Though things I said would make it obvious to the previous instructor who wrote it. I don’t expect a response, I just hope she loses her job.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, good for you on writing the review. And even if it does come back at you for whatever reason, you just take it to the next higher level. 

Gigs, that's horrible on the botched job. I had read horror stories like that which is why I was leaning against it. DH is, and he didn't see anything wrong with a well done circumcision because he is. So we never actually fully agreed on a decision which is why L wasn't done. I agree, if L wants it done later in life, he can get it done and it's his decision. This time we don't really have an option, because they don't offer it here. I am happy ;) but then I have been leaning girl all along, only the last few days I may have swayed. :haha:

As for coconut, thanks on the compliments. I will say things like "uhoh, someone put some rum in the Coconut" when shes having her crazy moments ... Considering her background (free farm give away, took me literally driving to the farm, and someone getting the kitten from a shed and immediately letting me leave with her, took 20 seconds) she has turned out to be the best cat we could have. Loves L, patience, hunts, friendly, etc we got very lucky with her: considering I basically got her blind.


----------



## ErinC

Michellebelle Pacific love & claireybell thank you for the nice words and everyone else for the support along the way
the spotting seems to have stopped for now... YAY but still with these cramps 
here is some line porn for ya'll as it's 11DPO today!
I was nervous cause at first the line looked lighter but after 3 minutes it came back good


----------



## gigglebox

Nice lines! Did you say if this was your first? If you did i missed it. Were you ttc?


----------



## claireybell

Lovely dark lines :)


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific :rofl: about coconuts naming!! I think it's a cute name for a cat. I hope L feels better soon and you keep from catching it.

Jez hope everything went well for your friend. I can't imagine being induced due to complications. Hope her baby and she are doing well. Oh and yes it is nice to not go through all that when you are so far dilated. I'm glad they do them here. I think even if you don't want an epi they want you to because you may change your mind.

Erin your tests are progressing fabulously and spotting could be implantation bleeding. Crampy feeling is very normal in 1st tri. I think mine eased off around 8 weeks?? They were never really strong, just dull and annoying. I try to remind myself it's baby snuggling in. Have you told your DH/partner??

Pretty I'm glad he's not totally against more. Seems more like he doesn't like "committing" to something. Then again I'm just an outsider with limited info.

Michelle beautiful progressionand yay for beta!!! Sorry Z is ill, I hope she feels better soon.

Shae good for you putting up that review. She does not need to be precepting with that attitude/behaviour. I hate when nurses eat their young. Working as a team and helping each other is key in nursing. Glad this clinical is much better :)

CB I know it doesn't seem possible that he is 6 weeks!!! Right now 6 weeks into the future seems ages away though :haha: I'm somewhat ready. My labor bag is mostly packed except for items I can't pack until last minute. Plan to work on nursery this weekend, get NB and 0 to 3 clothes laundered. Want to be prepared this time.

Gigs yikes about your nipples especially even with the shield. I hope it recovers soon. I liked the lanolin when mine were irritated and then rubbed breastmilk on them to prevent irritation. V would just sleep on the boob though so mine wss really more from the pump.

Circumcision, I have mixed views on it. I have seen many cottage cheese penis when changing a foley on uncircumcised men. I also had to use a nasal aspirator and warm soapy water to loosen said "cheese" in order to get a foreskin pulled back..... he had tried soaking it in vegetable oil earlier that day unsuccessfully. Yet, I also feel a bit wrong taking that decision away from someone. Thankfully, I've not had to make this decision and most likely never will.

AFM I woke up at 5 with moderate AF like cramps that were probably 5 to 10 minutes apart. It lasted 2 hours with me lying in bed and drinking water. I called OB office even though it did stop and had a check up this afternoon. She didn't say it was this or that but I'm guessing "irregular contractions". I'm 1cm dilated and 50%effaced. She said this can be normal at my gestation. I'm still a little concerned just because of my history. I'll just keep an eye on things and try to take it easy-ish.


----------



## claireybell

Oh Gigs bless Des.. how long before he was fully healed??

4hr cluster feed, you trooper lol! The soreness will ease off in a few days, the nips arent used to being sucked on. My right nip with Nuala looked like it was gonna peel right off but afyer a week - 10 days it wasn’t as bad, from an initial bad latch also. Your doing fab hun, hows it for you moving around?


----------



## pacificlove

L, has a bit of a runny nose and sounds stuffy. Looks pale, but other then that hes acting fine. Thanks for asking. Hopefully hes fighting it off. 

Erin, great progression! Awesome, have you told your so?

Flueky, official baby watch for you as well! Fx baby does stay put for a bit long. 

Michelle, sorry z is sick too. It sucks.... For them and us us wishing to take it away from them. 

Gigs, oh wow. Big cluster feeding, someone is growing already ;) I remember L having one of those Christmas eve, could not put him down, all he wanted was boob (about 6 weeks old then). Not the most enjoyable Christmas for me. 

I finally washed all the nb and 0-3 clothes that I plan to use. Also found some more nb size diapers in that box of clothes. We should have lots of diapers now, hopefully not too many before baby outgrows them (left overs from L, he outgrew them too fast!)now i only have to pack something for the hospital, probably Monday because I plan to use those bags this weekend for our trip to the big island :haha:


----------



## shaescott

PL coconut is a cute name for a cat, I love the rum in the coconut joke!

Gigs yikes on cluster feeding, I did that and my mom said it was the worst!

Flueks yeah cottage cheese penis is why I worry about not doing it, but at the same time if they’re made that way you should be able to keep that from happening pretty easily, right? Idk. It’ll be a hard decision. 

Erin definitely darker, congrats!

AFM time for homework, blech


----------



## gigglebox

Pl not long now! You could go any day, really...I am sooooooo excited to find out the sex!

Fluek that was about what i got to at 34 weeks (1.5 cm and 50%) and held in there until 38+2! No need to worry too much too early. 

Cb oh man it was several months of healing, I can't remember exactly. There was a lot of crying from us both. 

The key with un-cut peens is to teach your kid proper hygiene. And remind them as they get older and remind them that girls don't like stinky cheesy weenies. 

Ohhh pl do you have a lot of gender neutral clothes?


----------



## gigglebox

Shae forgot to mention I had never heard of the fatal chromosome thing. That is really fascinating...can you be tested for it? I guess it's irrelevant really.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I am hoping the mw will check on Monday... I mean, c'mon baby! I had L with me at the moms group this week, he actually saw me hold a 3 week old baby there. So I had a few opportunities to explain that those babies were "already out the belly" and he just stood in front of me watching. Since then he's been saying "baby in the belly" then points away from my belly and says "baby OUT the belly". 

We have a few gender neutral clothes, and lots of boy/girl clothes (although I like our boy collection better). Most of which were hand me downs from a friend and what we added, but i have a feeling we'll just use most of the same clothes we used on L regardless of gender.... Pink bow for the head if it's a girl?


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i missed your update, sorry hun, glad all is looking organised, i still think you’ll hang in there until at least 37wks+ :thumbup: just take things easy as you say, sometimes over doing it creates an onset of pain! Is V excited about meeting her bubba sister? 

We’ve always taught Riley of washing your winky properly in shower etc fx he wont be a smelly teen lol! 

Pacific im going to wager that baby will be a Girl this time around, still cant believe hubs hasnt let slip, hes so good! My SO wouldve dropped massive hints by now as hes terrible at keeping secrets :haha: 

Shae i hope you not swamped under in homework!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs “girls don’t like stinky cheesy weenies” ohmyGAWD :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

CB the homework due tonight wasn’t bad, just math. Math is the easiest part of nursing school for me lol
Glad it hasn’t been an issue teaching Riley about proper weenie hygiene :haha: I think a lot of kids go through a smelly phase and then they figure out deodorant every day is a necessity and showering frequently is a necessity. I used to forget deodorant some mornings in middle school. I quickly learned to remember because I was a smelly hormonal mess lol. My little sister is getting better about it but still isn’t perfect, she’s lazy about shaving her underarms and that seems to make the smell worse. She’s almost figured it out. She’s even more of a smelly hormonal mess than I was, so I feel bad for her. Now that I’m older and my hormones are more level. If SO ever went through a smelly teen phase I missed it, by the time we started dating he always smelled nice.

PL I think it’ll be a girl, so exciting you’ll be finding out soon!

Gigs I don’t think so on testing.


----------



## shaescott

Just found this article about the x-linked fatal recessive.

A novel X chromosome-linked genetic cause of recurrent spontaneous abortion. - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## pacificlove

Hmm, i'll say I was good about deodorant, but shaving was a whole different story. My mom didn't do it, so it wasn't brought up in our house. Even my bff at the time came from an "earthy family" so she didn't shave either. Until I got teased one spring about my hairy armpit (literally someone wrote on my desk, shave your armpits), did I not realize how important of a thing it could be in our society. So that's when I started using my dad's shaver to do the job....

Shae, how is math ever easy? ;)


----------



## shaescott

PL my mom wouldn’t let me shave my legs in middle school. She refused to buy me a razor until I got underarm hair (which was a bit late, I got my period in 7th grade and underarm hair in 8th grade). She shaves hers, but not super regularly, so sometimes it’s a bit grown in. She doesn’t shave her legs. Now I shave my underarms regularly and down there when it gets to a bush, but I only shave my legs occasionally. Sometimes during summer, and when I went to a wedding and my dress had a leg slit. I once went at least 2 years without shaving my legs lol. I haven’t shaved them since the December 1st wedding. 
Re: math, it’s not exactly calculus, it’s just multiplication and division for dosage calculation, and we can use a calculator lol


----------



## Flueky88

CB I just realized your signature. My OCD wishes Hayden was born 1 minute later :rofl: yeah I think I just did a bit much last night and that got things going. V doesn't quite understand. She absolutely loves babies and other kids. So hoping it goes well, I know it's different when that baby is there 24/7 and takes mommy's attention. She's actually a fairly cuddly girl. She kept pulling my arm around her last night when I went to escape her room:haha: 

Pacific glad he's not really acting like he's sick. It amazes me how resilient they can be. Hope he gets over his symptoms quick.So cute about him pointing away for "baby out of belly". Score!! Awesome on finding diapers to use. We used Vs up except for some size 4s. Thanks, I hope she cooks a bit longer too. I'm not freaking out just cautious I suppose.

Shae I think teaching them young works and I'm sure a teenage boy wants to keep that clean. I'm thinking it's mainly geriatric men that aren't able to properly clean themselves anymore and/or caregiver doesn't clean them well there if at all. Again I have conflicted feelings but thankfully don't have to make this decision. Good luck on completing your homework. Drug calc was one of my strong suits. I'm fairly good at math not counting calculus. I never took calc as I didn't think it was pertinent for my career.

Gigs thanks for the reference. I am I suppose more cautious. So close to when things happened with V and the NP I saw at OB office was last one I saw before V was born. It's a bit silly but brings back memories. I also have to say I don't want to get to 40. 37ish weeks is fine by me :haha: I don't want a huge baby. Beggars can't be choosers though.


Shaving I used to shave arms everyday and legs fairly often too. I started with electric razor in 6th grade I believe. Now I rarely shave. DH actually got me to be a slacker on shaving. I do like to keep lady bits trimmed though. Getting hard to do though.

V was awake when I left her in her room and she didn't cry. Yay!!! I'm so proud of her :)

Greenie, J, Cppeace, campn, Tex, Fern and all the rest of our occasional posters, thinking of you and hope you are well.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, i see, basic math. Ok, I can do that ;) hopefully not too many formulas, etc to remember...

Flueky, awesome on V taking her big girl bed so well. 
When we lived in AB I'd go weeks without shaving my legs in the winter... Yay for longjohns! No one ever saw my legs because the longjohns in mid Winter really only came off when I put on a fresh pair or a shower. 
Now I like to keep things neat and trim, but lady bits are shaggy: for me not being able to see anything. DH has offered his help, but he has yet to follow through (he did more often with my first pregnancy)

And I totally hear you on not wanting to go to 40 weeks! So ok if baby came now ;) itll come either way!

I think it was only the nb size we didnt use up, and we were ok with it knowing we'd have another. This time: I think a puppy is next.... :haha: so better use up all the diapers.


----------



## ErinC

thanks to everyone. this is my first pregnancy. I have told SO and we are now just waiting for the DR apt. cramps still there but spotting only very light now. was going to take a digi test today just for s**ts and giggles


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry all work is still all shades of messed up and A just got official (albeit grain of salt) ASD diagnosis.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that’s true, I’d imagine geriatric patients would be the main issue. And they have a plethora of issues due to inability to care for themselves. 
So glad V is doing well with not crying the moment you leave! I hope you get to exactly 37 weeks, right where you want it! Will your doctor have you stop taking the makena shots once you hit 37 weeks?

PL not really an formulas yet. We just have to know how to convert ml to tsp/tbsp/oz and convert between metric levels, like mcg to mg to g. The math is mostly “dimensional analysis” at this point. For instance, if you’re giving an IV medication and have an order for 300 mg, and the med comes in 250 mg/ml, you’d have to figure out how many ml to give, which in this case would be 1.2 ml. 

Erin can’t wait to see that digi! Make sure when you get that dirt ultrasound to share it with us! We get sad when people jump in the thread about pregnancy tests or symptoms and then leave us straight after and we never see the rest of the pregnancy lol, we wanna see it all!

Dobs on one hand I know it sucks that it’s official A has ASD, but at the same time hopefully the diagnosis will help you get him the early intervention he needs to be as high functioning as possible. I’d say that the fact that he has started saying a few words is a good sign that he’s capable of being quite high functioning with proper intervention.


----------



## ErinC

shaescott I will share it with you guys for sure, I am waiting to tell my family til at least 8 weeks My SO is excited but he isn't the best with the medical stuff or any of it so I don't have anyone to talk to about symptoms except you guys and it has really been helping me. As requested this wasn't FMU more like afternoon so not the strongest sample (TMI)


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I know, it's a huge transition and I'm blessed she has done so well. I can only hope her sister will be so easy. :haha: on the puppy bit. I suppose I'll donate any unused diapers.

Erin awesome on the digi!! Oh and there is like no tmi on this board :rofl: 

Dobby sorry he has official diagnosis. :hugs: I think he'll be high functioning with as hard as you work with him.

Shae standard makena therapy ends during 36th week so my last injection will be at 36+2. I'm looking forward to the end of my itchy arms but in tge scheme of things it's just a mild annoyance.


----------



## pacificlove

Erin, No such thing as too much tmi! We go into detail here ;) if you think it's too much you can always put it into a spoiler (not that I know how to make them)
Nice test! 

Shae, that doesn't sound too hard, mind you: i grew up with the metric system, adjusted to the double system when I came to Canada. 

Flueky: could not agree more with you! Hope baby #2 is as easy as L! Hopefully L wasn't just some trick of nature to trick us into having more kids after him :haha:


----------



## ErinC

Good morning/afternoon lovelies. 12DPO and the full progression. praying bean sticks AF would be due in a few days


----------



## ErinC

PL. I am a cat lady and coconut sounds so cute

Flukey. Hang in there! you've got this

my SO isnt circumcised so if we have a boy I don't think he will be either, just gotta teach about hygiene.

I am so surprised we have kept this a secret so far. we are both shocking with stuff like this. we live away from our fam and we have planned a trip in march at the 8/9 week mark to surprise everyone. we are talking about how we are going to do the reveal. ALL of our parents especially mothers are PESTERING non stop about babies and so far we have told them all it's not happening soon (even though we have been TTC since July last year)

a fun game. how did you ladies announce it to family and what are some fun ways we could.


----------



## shaescott

Erin beautiful progression! Looks like the spotting was probably from implantation.

So today SO talked to me about delaying getting married a year from the date we had before. He really wants to go on a proper honeymoon and he’s concerned we won’t be able to afford it, since I’ll only be 7 months out of college on 11/12/21. It does make sense to delay it a year so I won’t be wedding planning during my senior year of college. So I agreed tentatively to move the date to 11/12/22. It’ll be on a Saturday that way anyway. We have lots of time to figure it out either way, though.

ETA: that also means delaying a baby for another year. :/ it’s unfortunate but honestly I agree with his logic, it’s smarter to wait an extra year.


----------



## gigglebox

With ds1 i announced to my mom in a belated bday card. It addressed her as "grandma" on the inside and there was a pic of the test. I think it also said something like "can't wait to meet you in 8 months". She cried. My dad was there and read the card but didn't get it right away. With the second i told her we were updating the spare bedroom and asked if she and my dad wanted to see it. When they walked in we had a sign that said "future bedroom of baby #2". Her reaction was way less impressive that time. She was happy but no tears. Third time I was afraid to tell her lol. I think she had reservations about me having a third, especially since I had a very rough delivery with ds2. I made hubs be with me while I face timed my parents and told them. My mom was like "ohhh...kay...well...another baby...? Congratulations..." :rofl: pretty much as I expected. She's smitten with him now that he's here though!

I won't go into details about telling inlaws but this last time was the best. We said "let's take a family picture" and got them in frame to pose, only instead of a picture we put it on video. Then hubby, who was taking the pic, said, "Ok everyone, say '[my name]'s pregnant!" And so they did, for some it registered immediately, for others, not so much. It went right over my MIL's head lol. But she was so excited when ahe "got it". They were all really happy for us and best part is i have that moment recorded.


----------



## ErinC

gigglebox said:


> With ds1 i announced to my mom in a belated bday card. It addressed her as "grandma" on the inside and there was a pic of the test. I think it also said something like "can't wait to meet you in 8 months". She cried. My dad was there and read the card but didn't get it right away. With the second i told her we were updating the spare bedroom and asked if she and my dad wanted to see it. When they walked in we had a sign that said "future bedroom of baby #2". Her reaction was way less impressive that time. She was happy but no tears. Third time I was afraid to tell her lol. I think she had reservations about me having a third, especially since I had a very rough delivery with ds2. I made hubs be with me while I face timed my parents and told them. My mom was like "ohhh...kay...well...another baby...? Congratulations..." :rofl: pretty much as I expected. She's smitten with him now that he's here though!
> 
> I won't go into details about telling inlaws but this last time was the best. We said "let's take a family picture" and got them in frame to pose, only instead of a picture we put it on video. Then hubby, who was taking the pic, said, "Ok everyone, say '[my name]'s pregnant!" And so they did, for some it registered immediately, for others, not so much. It went right over my MIL's head lol. But she was so excited when ahe "got it". They were all really happy for us and best part is i have that moment recorded.

I really like those stories! so cute, was thinking of taking a photo but instead a video of them all with SO up the back holding a sign then getting them to turn around


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Erin - Nice progression. FX that this bean is sicky. When it came to telling SO that I was pg, I put it off until I was like 24 weeks along. I was worried he wouldn't wanna see me anymore based on comments he'd made in the past. So, it was nothing special. I just told him while we were standing around outside of my house. We talked for like 20 mins and he seemed to take it well. When I told my mom, I had a pic from each U/S in a multiple picture frame and she took it well too. We told SO's mom the next day over dinner. For social media, I just put together a little Harry Potter themed pic. When I told SO about my next pregnancy, we were just at dinner, so nothing special again. We never got around to telling anyone else cuz of my MMC, but some of my ideas were...

- Have DS unwrap a book about being a big brother in front on my mom on XMas day
- Put a "Best Bro" shirt on DS at 2 different family XMas gatherings
- Announce on social media with a pic of DS's, SO's and my stockings, with a tiny stocking on top of mine

One idea for you is to put a "mother-to-be on board" sign in the back window of your car and invite everyone outside to see the "upgrade" you've made to your car

Dobby - Sorry to hear about the diagnosis. But at least now you'll have a better idea of how to help him learn and develop going forward.

shae - Good for you for writing that. I hope that instructor gets what she deserves.

Flueky - I think lots of guys are fairly non-committal with lots of things. They just kind of roll with the punches. And making a new human is a pretty big deal. lol. FX S stays put for another 3 weeks at least.

Re: shaving. I try to wax and/or epliate my underarms and legs instead of shaving, but I've been slacking and getting away with it cuz it's winter. lol

Re: circumcision. I'm going to do everything in my power to not any anything to offend anyone, but I am EXTREMELY against it. I could never imagine putting my son through that. Hundreds of babies bleed out and die, have botched procedures, and/or end up back in hospital with collapsed lungs from screaming in pain every year. If someone doesn't wanna date your son cuz he's unsnipped, then feel relieved that you won't end up with a judgy bitch as a DIL. Totally unnecessary and with a complete lack of consent from the person it's being done to.

AFM, been doing opks for 3 days now. All negative, but that's to be expected; I'm only at CD13. I threw SO a bone this morning, we DTD. So, I guess you could say he threw me one too. ;) lol. Otherwise, not much to report.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I love the photo turned video idea! It’s a great way to get their reactions on video. I just might steal that idea in the future. 

Pretty I understand where you’re coming from re: circumcision. That’s a big reason I’m considering not doing it, I don’t want to cause my future baby pain or harm.


----------



## ErinC

shaescott said:


> Erin beautiful progression! Looks like the spotting was probably from implantation.
> 
> So today SO talked to me about delaying getting married a year from the date we had before. He really wants to go on a proper honeymoon and he’s concerned we won’t be able to afford it, since I’ll only be 7 months out of college on 11/12/21. It does make sense to delay it a year so I won’t be wedding planning during my senior year of college. So I agreed tentatively to move the date to 11/12/22. It’ll be on a Saturday that way anyway. We have lots of time to figure it out either way, though.
> 
> ETA: that also means delaying a baby for another year. :/ it’s unfortunate but honestly I agree with his logic, it’s smarter to wait an extra year.

Hey I think the spotting was harmless so far as it seems to have stopped for the last couple days


----------



## ErinC

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Erin - Nice progression. FX that this bean is sicky. When it came to telling SO that I was pg, I put it off until I was like 24 weeks along. I was worried he wouldn't wanna see me anymore based on comments he'd made in the past. So, it was nothing special. I just told him while we were standing around outside of my house. We talked for like 20 mins and he seemed to take it well. When I told my mom, I had a pic from each U/S in a multiple picture frame and she took it well too. We told SO's mom the next day over dinner. For social media, I just put together a little Harry Potter themed pic. When I told SO about my next pregnancy, we were just at dinner, so nothing special again. We never got around to telling anyone else cuz of my MMC, but some of my ideas were...
> 
> - Have DS unwrap a book about being a big brother in front on my mom on XMas day
> - Put a "Best Bro" shirt on DS at 2 different family XMas gatherings
> - Announce on social media with a pic of DS's, SO's and my stockings, with a tiny stocking on top of mine
> 
> One idea for you is to put a "mother-to-be on board" sign in the back window of your car and invite everyone outside to see the "upgrade" you've made to your car
> 
> Dobby - Sorry to hear about the diagnosis. But at least now you'll have a better idea of how to help him learn and develop going forward.
> 
> shae - Good for you for writing that. I hope that instructor gets what she deserves.
> 
> Flueky - I think lots of guys are fairly non-committal with lots of things. They just kind of roll with the punches. And making a new human is a pretty big deal. lol. FX S stays put for another 3 weeks at least.
> 
> Re: shaving. I try to wax and/or epliate my underarms and legs instead of shaving, but I've been slacking and getting away with it cuz it's winter. lol
> 
> Re: circumcision. I'm going to do everything in my power to not any anything to offend anyone, but I am EXTREMELY against it. I could never imagine putting my son through that. Hundreds of babies bleed out and die, have botched procedures, and/or end up back in hospital with collapsed lungs from screaming in pain every year. If someone doesn't wanna date your son cuz he's unsnipped, then feel relieved that you won't end up with a judgy bitch as a DIL. Totally unnecessary and with a complete lack of consent from the person it's being done to.
> 
> AFM, been doing opks for 3 days now. All negative, but that's to be expected; I'm only at CD13. I threw SO a bone this morning, we DTD. So, I guess you could say he threw me one too. ;) lol. Otherwise, not much to report.
> View attachment 1053894
> View attachment 1053896

I like a few of those ideas. thank you


----------



## gigglebox

Erin i like the idea of the surprise note in the picture, especially if you can somehow record their reaction to reviewing the photo.

Shae I forgot to comment but ssorry your plans may get moved back. In the scheme of things a year isn't much but it is basically putting your life on hold for a fair amount of time... but it's so far off, definitely time for plans to change again.


----------



## wookie130

Erin, it sounds like things are moving in the right direction. Like I said before, I bled A LOT with my second baby, from the day of my bfp, until about 14 weeks. With my third, I had a lot of cramping and brown spotting, and discharge. At your appointment on Monday, they may want to do qualitative hcg blood draws, 48 hours apart, to see if your hcg is doubling well. Progesterone suppositories may help, too...they helped me.


----------



## claireybell

Erin loving that Digi hehe! It always make a pg seem official when its on a Digi, congrats again :) The cramping & spotting you had was most probs implanting

Shae sorry your wedding date been pushed back a year, i can see the logic but id be feeling blue about it esp the waiting longer to ttc..

Pretty yay, so are u guys officially ttc bub no2? Eee!! No doubt you’ll be preggers in notime at all hun

Flueks i hearing you on the ocd of Haydens birth time lol! Adam was like ‘... yeah he was born at midday...’ ummm no he wasnt, annoyingly it was 11:59 haha!! Riley however was born at exactly 4:30pm, nice & easy to say for the first born lol! Have u had any more crampyness?? Im sure V will love being a big sister, it’s totally normal for them to act up & be lil monkeys to get alot more attention as Nuala has just gone through that, she’s calmed down abit now thank god!

Dobby,will they re-assess A in a couple of yrs? In the UK they dont do any diagnosis until 3-4yrs+ purely because children develop so differently/slower/sooner than others.. so what may seem as ASD may not be or be the very very mildest of the spectrum. 

I sent my sister a pic of Hayden in his baby bouncy chair yesterday & she said she thought he was playing a guitar from how his hands are placed & the shape of the support bit that holds him in lol & now its all i can see.. i will post :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cb I thought the same thing! Looks like he's jamming away lol

Dobs forgot to say when i strongly suspected asd with ds1 i was broken down. Then i realized it really made no difference in how much i loved him or how i would treat him. I think the hardest part is that we don't ever want our kids to struggle and we have ideas in our heads of what an asd diagnosis means, but try to forget any preconceived ideas and take things as they come. That said, it's entirely possible he just has delayed development. Hang in there :hugs:

Afm mil is helping out today while my mom is out of town. Mil is deiving me nuts...I've been trying to hide in my room. I can hear her theough the wall just barking at Levin, "no! Stop. Being it to me. Levin. Levvvvin. Bring it to me." And she even got cross with him telling him not to whine...??? "STOP whining. Just because the baby cries doesn't mean you have to." I'm like wtf? He's 20 months old! She is treating him like he's 3 and knows what she's saying. I started crying in my room...i just miss caretaking for my own kids. 

Myles finally passed out after hourrrsss of fighting sleep so I guess I should try...it's hard since I can hear mil right through the door -.- kind of wishing we had a 2 story house eight now, or at least a bedroom that wasn't directly off the family room :roll:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hey everyone hope ur all well!

*CB* hahah love that photo, it’s what I first thought when I saw it too! He is gorgeous!

*Gigs!!* Yay congratulations! So happy to see your update that Myles is here safe and well! Oh my goodness that last photo you posted, his button nose and big beautiful lips, he is perfect. Ouch on the nips, when Theo was around 16 hours old I was so tired I sorta half nodded off whilst feeding him, not realising he wasn’t latched properly, and omg the pain for around a week after everytime I fed for the first minute or two I literally had to breathe through it! My nips were cracked and actually bled slightly too. If you can try to soldier through it, it will get so much easier, those first few weeks can be tough. Love your reveal to the in-laws with the photo/video idea! So cute.

*Michelle* congrats on the BFP!

*Erin- *congrats as well! Your tests look great! It’s such a scary time in those first few weeks. With my 3rd I was so nervous (my friend recently had 3 misscarriages and I just felt the odds were against me) and then my tests actually did start to get lighter for a few days I was petrified! Turned out it was just the tests, there were no problems at all and she’s a healthy 2 year old. So even if your tests some days are slightly lighter etc it still doesn’t always mean something bad, can just be variations in dye, concentration of Urine etc x Congrats on the digi too!

Sorry I’m rubbish and can’t remneber everything, one thing that did stick in my mind though is circumcision. I don’t want to offend anyone but I do have very strong views on it. I saw a photo of a baby being strapped down to a board screaming on his way to have it done. I literally think it should be illegal. I’m sorry if I offend, I’ve never come across a circumcised man here (UK) so can’t comment on that but to do it to a baby makes me very very sad. I just think it should be part of teaching your kids hygiene, you wouldn’t have your kids teeth removed because they COULD become rotten due to poor hygiene, you teach them to clean them and take care of them. Same for Willy’s in my opinion. Anyway - Theo is nearly 6 MONTHS?! How did this happen?! He’s just lovely, he’s so smiley and happy. He’s started teething which is new to me (all my children has 0 teeth on their 1st bdays) so I feel sad that he’ll have little teeth so soon! I want to keep him as babyish as I can for as long as I can. He rolled over today for the first time. He has a new ‘jumperoo’ toy and has been loving bouncing in it!


----------



## claireybell

Lol jamming away! The pic just cracks me up!

Ah Gigs big hugs hun, the drop in pg hormones doesn’t help either & inlaws always drive us nuts! How long will both the mums be helping out for? I found my MIL was helpful with doing the school runs & that was it! She took Nuala off my hands (meaning out the house) & left me to tend to the baby in my immobile state after a csection & sterilisation & i couldnt move off sofa very well & get food or drink due to b.feeding & i just sat there alone & cried! I know you know It gets easier :hugs: 

Poor Levin bless him, he probs having a moan because he misses being around you & having a new baby bro, i think some older generation forget what its like to have little people about.. 

Have any of you seen that film from last year ‘Tully’ with Charlize Thieron? I just watched it, loved it, it was me lol!


----------



## claireybell

Oh Keeps your lil Theo is gawjus hun!! & 6 months old omg??!! Thats gone crazy fast! I hope you & your lovely girls are all well aswell <3


----------



## ErinC

wookie130 said:


> Erin, it sounds like things are moving in the right direction. Like I said before, I bled A LOT with my second baby, from the day of my bfp, until about 14 weeks. With my third, I had a lot of cramping and brown spotting, and discharge. At your appointment on Monday, they may want to do qualitative hcg blood draws, 48 hours apart, to see if your hcg is doubling well. Progesterone suppositories may help, too...they helped me.

Thank you for the heads up. I will see how I go, although the spotting has stopped for now and the cramps have died down this morning.


----------



## ErinC

Thank you all for the kind words, 13DPO and still going good. my nipples hurt like MAD yesterday like sandpaper as well as my boobs but that seems to have gone down a little today.

*Keepsmiling *absolutely gorgeous bub you got there

*Claireybell* that's one adorable little rock star.

*gigglebox* sorry about the ASD, but you will get through t his. Sorry about MIL driving you nuts, I couldn't imagine someone else speaking to my one day kid like that


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps he is so cute! Look at you, a natural oy mom too ;) how are things in your neck of the woods?

Cb thank you that actually made me feel better! I know I'm going through the rough patch right now and now doubt hormones are at play, as well as sleep deprivation. But I was pretty sleep deprived at the end of pregnancy and still not this emotional...I tend to hokd my shit together fairly well when pregnant and fall apart after birth lol. I call it "the hormone dump", when your body is flooded with them. No one ever warns you about it! 

Anyway I know it'll sort out in the coming weeks. I am through the first week though! Crazy how quick it went and that i had surgery a week ago. I am pretty much off pain meds. No narcotics for a couple days and ibuprofen when I remember it...which tends to be hours after its due lol. I was pretty wrecked this morning though, it was almost 12 hours after my last dose and I slept in a bad position. Oops.

Re: Tully, I wanted to see it but was afraid it'd hit too close to home and it'd make me emotional and afraid of the infant stage more than I already was! I would like to watch it when I'm out of the thick of newborn chaos.

But I will say I sometimes wish I had a wet nurse for night feeds XD

Thanks Erin. Ds1 was never officially diagnosed with asd; instead he has a speech delay diagnosis. It seems pretty evident he is high functioning but either way his speech will be what is treated so the diagnosis is sonewhat irrelevant. He is coming along though!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Sorry your MIL is hard to deal with. At least it's only temporary. I'm sure you'll be up and at it again soon.

KS - Time sure does fly. Glad to hear Theo is doing well.

CB - That does look like he's playing guitar. So cute! lol

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, I did something today to help me feel more like myself and better about my mom-bod; I got my nipples repierced. Before Alex, I had them done horizontally and vertically and my navel done since I was 16. I just got the horizontal ones done this time. I do plan on BFing the next baby, but I just need this, even if it's only for 9 months. My torso was looking so plain and blah. Also, when I told SO, he said something to the effect of "Why? Aren't you trying to have another baby?" So, I feel like that's a good sign. I forgot to take an opk today cuz we were out, running errands, but I'm sure it would've been negative. That's all from me for now.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs sorry about mil ... Hopefully you wont have to rely on her for too long. 

Erin, my guess is implant was causing the rough start. On and upwards from here... Until morning sickness hits! It's dredded but reassuring.

Dobs, I can only second what has already been said and could not have said it better. The diagnosis may not mean anything yet (like cb said in the uk they don't test until later) but until it does take all the aid you can get for him to advance. Youll love A either way, so that doesn't change..

Afm: definitely have Ls cold. His didn't seem to progress into anything bad yet, so I remain hopeful mine will stay mild too.. 
L and I were able to avoid seeing mil today, very grateful for that. (Did I tell you that I had a dream 2 weeks ago that mil wanted to move in with us for the month of February "to help out" and I didn't know how to decline so had to voice it to hubby. In my dream I also didn't know where to put up my mom at the same time to help with L while we are delivering baby #2 and of course my mom would take priorities. In real life I have already told my mom that even she's out of the house when we leave the hospital for proper family adjustment time. So that's my opinion on that, short visits are fine but not over night at our house).

I also have to voice my excitement about something else: business related: I found a new supplier for some of the ingredients I use and by that can more then half my expenses for the ingredients. Not entirely a new supplier, since I knew they existed but didn't know their product range. They don't deliver to our area, but when we go to my parents I'll time my orders right and have them deliver to my parents place. Even the door delivery, is super cheap! So in order to do that, I had to purchase another freezer, but after 1 more order itll pay for itself in savings I had for using company B.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty, power to ya. I had my tongue pierced but took it out when i had ds1. I still wish I hadn't! That said hubby likes it better gone iykwim.... ;) it's too bad the tongue heals so quickly. It was just a couple weeks before it wouldn't accept a barbell anymore (yes i did try!). But i'm too much of a weiner to do it now. Never had the desire to do my nips though...how does that work with breastfeeding, post removal? And how long do they take to heal?

Pl yuck hope you don't get a full blown cold! You are a brave soul rejecting help after birth. I definitely get it though. 

My MIL was only her for the day yesterday. My mom was gone for a funeral but is already back :thumbup: tomorrow my dad is coming to meet the baby.


----------



## ErinC

*PL* I can't seem to catch a break cause cramps came back with a vengeance last night and I think I saw a tiny bit of spotting again. I didn't 100% know my cycle cause it's either 26,28 or 30 I just went off the last one with was 26. so AF should be due tomorrow so fingers crossed the tests are good tomorrow and all goes well with DR and the spotting stays at bay


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have DH at home. While technically hes not off work, most things he can do from home remotely and may only have to go into the office for a few hours a day. If it's another C-section, I may change my mind....

Crazy: I had a conversation with a superstore cashier yesterday on when baby was due. Then she goes on to tell me about a mom she recently had at the till with a tiny baby. Upon asking how old it was: it was born the same morning! Cudos to that mom but, id have better things to do then a superstore trip the day I gave birth. Must have been a pretty uncomplicated birth... Can I envy that already?

Erin, lots of baby dust. Pregnancy isn't simple, lots of side effects they don't tell you about before you get pregnant, fx the cramps subside and you can enjoy the pregnancy!


----------



## claireybell

Erin i just remembered actually i did have spotting with this baby at 5/6dpo & on the day my period was due then nothing! Around the time of af it can be breakthrough bleeding, Im sure all is fine hun :hugs:

Glad your Mums back Gigs, get those Ibruprofen down ye, they’ll def take the edge of esp if you slept awkwardly.. aww i bet your Dad will just fall in love with the new grandbaby <3 Im still having a few teary days esp when im sooo pooped, def a hormone dump! 

Yeah that film Tully just brings it home that us Mums are just troopers & do it all sometimes! 

Ouchy Pretty.. rather u than me with nip piercings lol! 

Hope your cold goes quickly Pacific & before bub arrives, i still had slight cough/cold when i had my csection it was poop!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - I currently have 4 tongue piercings with zero plans to take them out. lol. And I never found that the scar tissue interfered with BFing. Really gonna do my best to keep them this time. Just take the bar out, feed, and put it back in. Good to hear MIL is gone now. :)

PL - SO, Alex, and I were out at a WalMart when he was 30 hours old. Can't remember what we needed, but the trip was necessary. Sometimes you just don't wanna be sitting at home. lol.

So, I tried to get things going with SO again last night, but he started having a crazy coughing fit that woke Alex. Damn. But last night may still have a been a little outside of my fertile window, so I'll try again tonight.


----------



## claireybell

Wow your tongue piercings look awesome:) 

SO had one but took it out yrs ago, didnt really do anything for me really lol but im sure he would love it if i got mine done :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg pretty! Power to ya. Not my taste but you do you! My tongue is really fat so I can't imagine so mich metal in my mouth. I had to keep the extra long barbell in because the regular ones were too short and the bead would push into my tongue. 

Ugh CB coughing after a c section! Blaahhhh to that


----------



## shaescott

Sorry in advance for crappy reply, I read everything but can’t remember much. 

CB Hayden totally looks like he’s rocking a guitar, so cute!

PL so glad you found a cheaper supplier for your business! What kind of business is it that you run?

Pretty wow awesome piercings! I’m a wimp so I could never get my tongue or nipples pierced, but more power to you if that’s what makes you happy! I briefly considered a nose stud but I decided I don’t have the face for it lol, I feel like some people can totally rock piercings (I bet you’re one of them) and on others it just looks odd (me). I definitely want a few tattoos once I have the money for them (I have 3 I specifically want) but I’m nervous about that too, painwise. 

Just re-dyed my hair cuz it was getting pretty faded. I’m starting to get dandruff again, so that sucks. I used to get it a few years ago, happened all of a sudden, then I stopped using dandruff shampoo several months ago because it strips the red dye faster, and now the dandruff is back. So I’m gonna look for a color-safe dandruff shampoo. The internet recommends sulfate free for color safe, and I found a list of specific recommendations, so I’m gonna see what I can find.


----------



## claireybell

Shae have u tried using tea tree conditioner & massage into the scalp aswell? Or add odd couple of drops to your normal conditioner.. dead sea mineral salt products are pretty good aswell for Dandruff flaky scalp, sometimes occurs when the body is run down aswell, i always get it when pg. i think the professional salon brand ‘Tigi’ do a sulphate free products which are safe on colour aswell, i think they called ‘S Factor’


----------



## shaescott

CB I haven’t tried that, no. Walmart managed to have none of the online recommendations in stock at their store. I’ll def look into your recommendations, I’m probably gonna have to order one online either way. 

My hair came out way better this time than last time, so I’m super happy about that. I’ve found the recommended times don’t work quite right for me, they say 20 min roots then additional 5 minutes for the rest, I did 15 roots then additional 10 minutes for the rest this time (not counting the time it took to saturate the hair in the dye) and it worked much better, it’s much more even. The ends are still slightly lighter than the roots but that makes it look better on me actually, I just don’t want it to be a giant difference like last time. The one time the ends were the same as the roots the ends looked too dark and less natural. 

I wonder if my instructor will notice that my hair is redder. Last semester neither instructor knew I dyed my hair until I mentioned it offhand. They were shocked lol. While I’m salty that my mom didn’t give me her red hair genes, I’m thankful I got her skin tone that goes well with red hair. 

Speaking of red hair, SO has dark brown hair, though it was blonde when he was really little, and for some reason I didn’t notice until Friday that he has little red hairs in his dark brown beard. I’m super non-observant lol. But since I had strawberry blonde hair as a baby and he has red in his beard, I’m holding out hope that we could pass on some red hair to one of our kids lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Pics


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I assume you mean a pic of my hair so here you go. I have it in 2 different lightings lol


----------



## ErinC

*Shaescott* you are so pretty. lucky 

*Pretty* Awesome Piercing

I'm getting my blood taken Wednesday as we are rural and it's a Public holiday in Australia but had another really good test today.

I have a question about the dating scan/very first scan. I am confused about when I'm supposed to get it. my Dr said 6 weeks, now is that supposed to be by LMP or from what I assume conception is?
any help/advice would be great. I am heading toward my nearest hospital (3 HOURS AWAY UUUGGGGHHHH) at around my 8 week LMP. But I can go sooner if need be as SO has a week on week off roster at work


----------



## shaescott

Erin thanks, but I’m quite young, my looks will likely fade. And of course it’s hard for most people to see themselves as pretty or beautiful, even if they are. I can be very self conscious, in high school I was the ugly weirdo, and I don’t look much different now than I did then lol. I definutely struggle with self image. Most of the time I think I’m adequate haha. So you’re likely much more beautiful than you think you are.

Re: dating scan, to make sure it’s not too early you’ll want to do when you’re 6 weeks *based on* date of conception, but not 6 weeks *from* conception. If your due date is the same using LMP and conception date then it doesn’t matter, but if you have cycles longer than 28 days your ovulation day is likely later than CD14, so you’ll be 2 weeks at ovulation, not at CD14. If you ovulated on, for instance, CD21, your LMP would say you were 5 weeks when your period was due but your conception date would say you were 4 weeks when your period was due. Hopefully that makes sense?

ETA: it’s fine to do a dating scan at 8 weeks too, so you’re not in a rush.


----------



## claireybell

In the uk they always go by LMP date & dating scan is between 11-14wks, ave scan date is 12wks though.. they wont date it before then as the baby grows at diff rates


----------



## shaescott

CB yeah when I looked it up it said UK does it a little later generally, they can be as early as 6 weeks but 8-13 is more usual and UK I saw 10-13 weeks. I’d just recommend not going by LMP for 6 weeks because if by conception date you’re under 6 weeks, they might not be able to find the baby or see a heartbeat, causing concern when nothing is wrong. For an 8 week or later scan going by LMP would be fine I think. Doctors offices usually go by LMP because they doubt people actually know the exact day of ovulation, and then if the dating scan shows the baby measuring behind, they’ll adjust the date. But please correct me if I’m wrong cuz I totally could be lol


----------



## gigglebox

If you know when you ovulated, calculate backwards 2 weeks and use that as your lmp.

I have no advice as to when you should get a scan but the later you go, the more you'll be able to see.

Shae you're going to be the hot nurse everyone requests hehe


----------



## shaescott

Erin- what gigs said lol, I think I made it more complicated than it needs to be. 

Gigs- wow thank you, that’s so sweet! I guess we’ll have to see how I age :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

So have i bitched to y'all about my dad before? I'm sure after all this time I have...basically my biggest qualm is he is preventing my mon from living closer because he wants to move out of state. My mom wants to be closer to her grandkids. He wants to put them another hour further away. You'd think at nearly 70 his priorities would be family, but nope!

Anyway yesterday he came to meet the baby. Now i will say i love my dad but I don't have that much respect for him, especially when it cones to family (and personal health). Well Myles was napping and starting to stir, so i asked my dad if he'd like to hold him before he woke up. He said sure, but then my mom said "you have to wash your hands though". So my dad kind of struggles to close the recliner he's sitting in, sits up and grunts, and then says "maybe i'll pass this time." HE DIDN'T WANT TO GET UP TO WASH HIS FUCKING HANDS. My mom called him out and he laughed it off...i offered him hand sanitizer, and he agreed to that. So he ended up holding the baby, awkwardly, for 2-3 minutes. 

I swear, he acts like an 85 year old morbidly obese person. He's got a pot belly but is mostly just weak and lazy and won't do anything for himself. I am so disappointed in the grandfather he is. I should have known as he wasn't the greatest father...i guess I expected more since he's always been better with my brothers. But honestly i think his being so unfit is really hindering the rest of his life.

Sorry just had to bitch.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs wow yeah, passing on holding your newborn grandson because you’re too lazy to wash your hands is a new level of laziness. If my dad ever did that my mom would flip. My dad isn’t obese though, he has a potbelly but it’s genetic. My mom is probably technically obese, maybe on the cusp between overweight and obese, not sure. But she loves babies so she’d never pass up an opportunity to hold one. She’s also perfectly functional and active. That to say, I think though his weight can make it harder to function, it’s just being super lazy to not get up and wash his hands.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, that would irritate me too. Like get off your pratt and hold this babehhhh!!! Ugh. Nope.

Shae- Awww. You ARE pretty.

Pretty- I had my tongue and nips pierced for about 17 years, and I took everything out (my navel and clitoral hood piercing too) when i was about 28 weeks along with my oldest. Love the multi-tongue...super cute and fun.

CB - Did I read that you were sterilized after Hayden? Like a tubal? I had one too. I'm not sure I love my cycles after having it done, to be honest. Happy the baby shop is closed, but my periods have been terrible, and I'm not sure if the tubal had anything to do with that or not...

Dobs- It seems quite early to have A diagnosed with ASD. My pediatrician doesn't administer the MCHAT until a child is at least 2. But, at least this way, you can take advantages of services and such.


----------



## Flueky88

Erin your progression is wonderful and cramping continued for me as bean is snuggling in and your uterus is growing :) we announced with photocard with ultrasound photo at Christmas with our first. I was 12 weeks at the time. With my 2nd we had my dd in a big sister onesie and had our parents over for dinner. I was 8 weeks but was worried I might need more help due to fatigue.

Agree count 2 weeks before O and judge weeks starting then. LMP can be unreliable if you have long cycle or irregular. An ultrasound at 6 weeks since LMP is pretty early and if dates are off you may not see a heartbeat. I think around 8 weeks is standard in US and 12ish for UK. Both mine were done at 7 weeks. Saw heartbeat and little bean.

Shae that stinks. I can understand his logic though especially if you want a "fancier" wedding. You look gorgeous!!

Pretty any updates on opks. It's good to hear that he is aware you are ttc and he is okay with that. I don't think I could stand nipple piercings. I'm not much on piercings for myself though, just one to each ear. I'm bland :haha:

Pacific happy 38 weeks!!! I don't think I'd want to venture out with NB on day 1 or 2. I'm too afraid with flu season anyways right now. Hope you feel better soon. I had a cold when I got home pp. It was mild thankfully.

CB just some irregular cramps nothing consistent or any "painful" as Thursday morning. :rofl: All I see is the "guitar" now.

Gigs sorry for MIL but glad it was only a day. Is she going to watch both of your SILs kids?? Have your nips recovered??

I can't believe he wasn't going to hold baby because he was too lazy to hold him. I would be really hurt by this as well. :hugs:

Keeps Theo is so cute. Ty for sharing. Are your girls well?

AFM had appt today. No cervix check as I haven't had regular cramping/contractions. Everything lools great. I didn't gain any from 2 weeks ago but I've gained 23 lbs overall. It's getting harder to eat and I've been trying to eat a bit healthier again. My next appt is one week at 35 weeks. I thought my weekly would start at 36, but no big deal really.

Had shower at work. Scored some gift cards, money, and diapers/wipes. Had fun too with some games. My fav was the mad lib. I forgot how fun those are.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, cute hair! You could definitely pass as a natural ;)

I am too chicken for piercings besides my standard earlobes. However with having longhaired 90lbs dogs that snuggle, their hair has the potential to wrap around studds.. ouch when they pull away. 

Gigs, wow that is lazy! Who doesn't want to get to know their grandbaby!
Speaking of inlaws: I asked DH if his mom had mentioned anything about coming up after baby is born (he saw her for a few hours this weekend), and the answer was nope! I do expect fil to fly accross the country again to see grandkids (L was about 4 weeks old when he flew out) and he was awesome. Could not get enough nap time with baby L. I only had L back for feeds and diapers ;) but other then that my hands were free. 
DH has mentioned that his sister wants to fly out here to see baby too. I just said: visitors are fine, as long as they don't expect me to be their hotel host. They can cook a meal, set a table, clean dishes... You get my drift!

As for our cold: it seems to have been a fairly mild strain. Thankfully!!! L has turned me into his personal nose picker... "Mama nasenpopel" (translation: mama nose booger!") Grabs my hands and pulls my fingers into his nose ... :shock:

Cant remember who asked about my small business: I make healthy dog treats and sell them to a couple of local pet stores. The treats contain no wheat, corn, sugar, salt etc ingredients you would not know how to pronounce. Organic, local ingredients and nothing I would not feel comfortable having on our own table only in those treats. Keeping things simple for all those pets with food allergies. 

Hmm what else... Mw is coming by tomorrow. So hopefully cervical check.


----------



## shaescott

Wooks just reading “clitoral hood piercing” makes me shudder, I can’t believe actually getting one! You’re one tough cookie! Or one tough wookie... I’ll see myself out :haha:

Flueks yay for appt going well and fun baby shower gifts!
We don’t want a crazy fancy wedding, but SO wants a full week+ long crazy honeymoon. I don’t care about having a big honeymoon, but he really wants it. I just care about wearing a pretty ballgown and marrying him lol. SO thinks if we wait the extra year we’ll be able to afford the honeymoon, but not if we don’t wait the extra year. It was originally set for 6 months after I graduate college, so he’s probably right. Plus this way we’re much more likely to be in the same place while planning. His job is more location specific, so I’ll have to get a job wherever he is (which I can, with nursing). And I’ll be wedding planning after finishing college, not during my senior year. It’s a smart decision, I think. It’s unlike me to make such a quick change decision but his reasoning made a lot of sense.


----------



## shaescott

PL oh I asked about the business. That’s really cool, it must be hard for pets with allergies to find treats, I never thought about that. 
So funny about Mama Nose Booger. It shall be your new title :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, where do you guys want to go for the honeymoon? 
DH and I got married here on canadas west coast, ("up island") , but because we had family come from out of country, we didnt do a real honeymoon after. We spent 2 romantic nights away after in Tofino (can't go anymore west then that) and then joined the family again. A year later we went to st. Lucia for our 8 night all inclusive honeymoon ;)

And yes, for some allergic dogs it can be hard to find a suitable treat, let alone a meal! people are getting more and more picky on what they want to feed their pets and are conscious about what they eat and feed their pets. People are happy with my ingredients, and that their pets like the healthy alternative too. 

"L's nose picker" is my title if it was up to him ;)


----------



## claireybell

Oh Shae, so sorry hun I completely forgot to comment on your new hair colour, it looks lovely & you would even pass as ‘au natural’ i agree with Gigs about the hot nurse everyone wants hehee very cute ;) 

Pacific, what is the nose picker boogey thing in translation of what language? You probs mentioned it like 1000 pages ago or 2 yrs ago lol but i cant remember.. 

Flueks im glad no more crampiness :thumbup: its still a tad toooo early for baby girl to pop out to say hi, how lovely that your work did a baby shower for you :hugs: 

Gigs id be proper pissed aswell if any of my parents couldn’t be bothered to wash their hands to hold the brand spanking new grand-baby, its very lazy! How are you finding moving about now? Hope u slept in a better position


----------



## shaescott

PL we haven’t discussed it in detail yet. Years ago he mentioned Germany but no clue if he’s still interested in that. I don’t have a specific place I want to go. We both loved London when we went so that might be considered, but in November it’ll be freezing so maybe a warmer destination would be in the works considering the time of year. SO hates heat but in November you can find lots of usually hot places at a nice medium temp. When he mentioned affording it I said we could have a delayed honeymoon but he really wants to have it straight after the wedding when we’re still in the aptly named “honeymoon phase”. 

Thanks for all the lovely compliments, ladies!


----------



## pacificlove

CB, it's German. 

Shae, if it's still germany in a few years, you'll have a number of wonderful Christmas markets in november/December. Outdoor, snow, mulled wine, lights, roasted almonds... Mmmmh! If those don't get you in the spirit nothing will. One thing I miss about Germany, are the christmas markets! 
Winter time is a great time to go south too! Go somewhere you wouldn't go to with kids. DH and I did an all inclusive adult only place.


----------



## gigglebox

I would love to try an all inclusive resort sometime. I'm not much of a drinker though; is it still worth the price?

My nips are still sore on the initial latch even with the shield, but they look healed. I've also found if he starts with the shield, after several minutes i get used to it and can take the shield off for a "au natural" latch with no discomfort :thumbup: i'm getting there! They are sore though but I honestly think it's because he nurses all. The. Time.

Fluek you asked about SIL's kids...well eeesh it's tricky because they're the ones with the strained relationship. SIL is thinking of going back south to live with family but she is due to be induced next tuesday. BIL is throwing the big D word around...but both of them have their own side of the story and I can't tell who is telling the truth


----------



## Michellebelle

Shae, your hair looks awesome!

I honeymooned in Croatia and looooved it. We were on one of the islands. Not sure what the weather is like in November. We also considered Portugal and Greece. Croatia was a lot less expensive than Greece, but still had that Mediterranean feel. We got married in Europe, so honeymooning in that part of the world made sense. I know a lot of people love the resorts in Mexico or Costa Rica. 

Can’t remember much else.. made my 7 week appt. I’m both nervous and excited.


----------



## claireybell

Croatia is an up & coming place to holiday now apparently.. I cannot wait for a holiday, bliss lol!

Wooks, sorry i missed mentioned your reply aswell, yes i had my other tube removed after my csection this time (f. me was that painful in theatre) :( i lost my other tube in 2013 due to ectopic pg but my periods were always fine after that .. periods not returned yet though, I wouldn’t of thought that would’ve given awful periods, i wonder if it is more so because the uterus is very very thin? Ouch for your naughty piercing though lol you are brave also:haha:

Its nearly 4am.. doing a night feed atm, hoping he unlatches in a minute as so tired zzz! We’re supposedly expecting snow tomorrow (weds) so i need to do a mini food shop today instead of Weds! If it does snow, at least I can try out my new welly boots haha


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto cb zzzzzzzz


----------



## pacificlove

CB, you usually don't get much snow, do you? Good thing the stores are within walking distance to you! No slipping behind the stroller.

Gigs, yes, we still found our all inclusive worth it. DH and I don't drink that much either. A drink every now and then. Our resort had 6 different restaurants, all different types of kitchens: Mediterranean, italian, asian, local, etc. The all inclusive also included equipment rentals for water sports at the resort and we even had a couples massage included. There were 3 resorts from the same brand in st. Lucia, and we could take hotel provided transportation to the other resorts and enjoy all the amenities there too including the food . (OMG the food was soooo good there!!). 

Glad to hear the nips are on the mend, sort off! What did you end up using on them? Cream wise?

Afm, had a super busy morning on my feet, little crampy tonight (but we also dtd last night and this morning ;) ). Hopeful that something is happening. My mom isn't coming until next week Thursday... So I'll have to ask my mw what other parents do in my situation up here. It'll take my mom at least 5 hours to get here on short notice. Babies get born in less time then that.


----------



## shaescott

PL the German Christmas market sounds lovely! Would it have started mid-November? The wedding date is 11/12. I absolutely love Christmas, so I’d love that. I still haven’t taken down the hanging Christmas decorations in my dorm (took down the mini tree though). 
Hoping baby comes at the perfect time for you!

Gigs glad things are improving a bit re: breastfeeding!

CB it’s supposed to snow here too, but of course it’s different storms considering we’re separated by the Atlantic Ocean :haha:

Re: all inclusive resorts, I’d definitely be interested in that, it’s something I’ll look into. It depends where we go. If it’s somewhere with amazing street food and city exploring, I’d be less likely to do all inclusive, cuz then I’d be staying on site and never leaving. If it’s kinda unsafe outside the resort in the area we go, that would be a different story. I’d love to go to Disney World, it’s my absolute favorite, but SO had a bad experience there the one time he went and therefore doesn’t like it, so it’s off the table. It has to be somewhere we both really want. I’ll make him go to Disney someday, but not for the honeymoon. I know nothing about Croatia, but being in the Mediterranean sounds lovely. Considering the wedding is now almost 4 years away instead of almost 3, we have even more of an excess of time to figure out where to go. I’m sure I’ll still ask him about it way earlier than necessary, though. I feel like it’s slowly hitting me, the reality of delaying it a year. It’s a bit sad and disappointing because I’ve been counting down to one date for years and now I get set back. But I know it’s the logical thing to do. 

I should go to bed but I’m hungry and have leftover pizza in my mini fridge. So I might eat some then go to bed. I’m gonna try to start temping again since I don’t have a roommate this semester, so I gotta get to bed pretty soon. I’m gonna have the alarm at 8 am except on clinical days, I get up at 4:45 am those days, I figure as long as I go to bed earlier those nights it won’t totally f*ck it up. There’s no way I’m waking up at 4:45 every day to temp lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Dang, midwife just cancelled our appointment this morning, she's attending another birth. Wait until Wednesday or Thursday now. 
Crampy this morning, they don't last long and are more distracting then anything else...

Shae: yes, I think by mid November you should be able to find some nice Christmas markets. Europe is so small, that you can very easily hop on a train or plane for cheap too and head to the Mediterranean for some sun right after. Youll arrive in no time ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Shae are you still working part time? If you start saving now you may find you can afford it earlier than you're thinking. Would your families put any money toward a wedding or are you funding it all?

Pl eeeee so exciting! Could you ask your mom to come up earlier? Do you guys have a sitter? Or a trusted friend? Maybe another mom from the play group?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good morning ladies. Just a quick update on my phone before I start work. We stayed at my place last night and my laptop was at SO's, so it was hard to read and reply.

Opks are still negative, but I'm CD17 today, so they should be positive pretty soon. We DTD this morning, but I only had about 30 mins to lay there, unelevated, and let the sperm work it's way in before I needed to get ready for work. lol. Gonna try to do it again in a day or so.

Thanks for the comments. I still have my VCH piercing, but my Christina piercing was trying to migrate, so I took it out. Feel free to google that one, ladies. lol 

And Alex's daycare is closed cuz of the weather. Thank God my mom is able to watch him.


----------



## claireybell

Haha pretty i just googled that one, i bet it looked pretty when it was in though, apparently it has a high rejection rate due to where its located ..


----------



## gigglebox

Grrr just bled onto the sheets -.-
Cb are you still bleeding? I hate the post partum bleed grrr


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I like your new title from L :haha: oh and sorry your check got moved.

Shae it would be hard when you have a certain date in your head and it gets pushed farther back.

Gigs glad nips are improving slightly. Hope they adjust soon. How is he sleeping?? Oh I wondered if that was the couple with marital problems. Sounds like it's anyone's guess how it goes. That would be sad if she moved far enough that your BIL couldn't be around much. I grew up like that, seperated from dad and brother. Very difficult to deal with that distance.

Pretty oh dear ahhh too painful for me. If you get a positive in next day or two it's still in fertile window. FX he's not opposed to some BD.


----------



## gigglebox

He sleeps well but only if he's on me :/ I have been trying to get him to sleep in the co sleeper but no luck. I am going to keep at it but any suggestions on doing this successfully are appreciated!

The funny thing about bil is he thinks being separated by states will be fine because he says "I turned out fine." His folks were divorced and he had virtually no relationship with his dad. Or at least a very salty one. He is not seeing that correlation though. When he makes up his mind on things he becomes blind to all logic.

How are you feeling? Looking more and more like you'll be going full term this time!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I kinda hate when they won't sleep except when held. I'm afraid I'll drop or roll over on them. I tried my best not to hold all the time, but sometimes you gotta get some sleep. I used pacifier, white noise or lullaby for V. I also added a light projector when I moved her into nursery. Things didn't work all the time and I didn't let her CIO then, but I persisted. May have been her temperament too??

Ahh that's unfortunate he doesn't realize how hard it'll be on the boys especially if they have a good relationship. I hope he comes to his senses. 

I'm okay. I slept terrible last night and S has been low today. Bowling ball in your pelvis feeling. Not too bad other than that. I'm thinking I'll make it somewhere in 37 weeks, but now I'll jinx myself and go to 41 weeks :rofl: 

Are getting snow today or tomorow. We had some. It didn't stick to roads but with cool down this evening I'm a bit worried it'll be icy.


----------



## claireybell

We’ve had some sleet showers this evening but its more freezing cold rainy now, it may snow overnight but not holding my breath! Thing is it’ll Freeze over & i gotta do school run with the buggy & we live in a hill, fx no ice! 

Glad the nips aren’t as bad now Gigs, i stopped bleeding really quick around 2/3wks i think, ive been having cramps & odd dots of spotting here n there but i doubt il get a period as bf’ing, has your bleeding eased up since Myles arrived?? 

Re sleeping - Hayden sleeps on me no probs but u want your own snoozey break. Do you have any of those sleep sacks or ‘Gro-bags’? I have learnt through the others that they hate going onto a colder surface & it wakes them up, he gets all cosy in a sleep sack later in evening & after a late nappy change, after he dozes off on me il pop him in his basket, i have a very thin fleece covered blanket (tucked under his basket matress) that il lay him on so his head doesnt get cold aswell & just reeeeeally slowly lower him in & remove my hands super slow, cup his lil face for a few seconds after & then let go lol seems to work, seems really faffy but he’ll go for a few hrs in between in the night with that, 

Urhhh Flueks the heavy pelvis feeling.. fx baby girl will arrive ontime & not overdue! Just tske it easy with moving about, def helps with the pain, just looking at your signature block, your 3 days off when V was born! I expect your abit anxious, were u feeling heavy & achey like this before she popped out?


----------



## shaescott

PL sorry about the appointment :/
That’s true, we may explore a few places in Europe, it’s definitely an option. 

Gigs sorry about the BIL situation. Being far away from your kids is definitely not something you should choose, imo. Hopefully they work things out. Sorry about the bleeding as well :(

Unfortunately I’m not working part time right now. I just can’t manage it with the stress and time commitments of this semester. I have a tiny work study job 2.5 hours a week at $7.25 an hour just to pay for gas. I do plan to work a lot this summer and in subsequent summers, so we’ll see how much I can earn from that. My family will help a little for the wedding but my mom doesn’t really get how expensive weddings can be, hers was under $1,000 cuz she eloped, so I’m not expecting a ton of money from her. We’ll see I suppose. 

Pretty hopefully that OPK turns positive soon! That piercing looks very pretty but also very painful. 

Flueks sorry about the crappy sleep. Here we’re supposed to get snow this afternoon through tonight. I’m unamused because I have clinical tomorrow and my car isn’t great on snow. 

Successfully did my first morning temping in forever, so that’s a win!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, even if you can put away $20 a month now, it'll add up by the time it's wedding time. Weddings don't have to be expensive. Pretty sure studies have now shown that expensive elaborate weddings are less likely to turn into a long term successful marriage. 

Gigs, i second sleep sacks. Or try to swaddle? I was so sad when L outgrew his.... We have 3 sleep sacks, 1 small handmade from fleece with long sleeves, one thick one that's actually too warm when baby comes into bed with us, and one with short sleeves and it's perfect in warmth and thickness and size. ;) Came from Ikea of all places! 
One other thing I liked about them: when they start outgrowing diaper sizes or leak at night, the mess doesn't hit the sheets unless it's a huge leak. Sleep sack is easier and faster to wash then my bedding ;)


----------



## shaescott

PL we don’t want a crazy elaborate wedding. And I think the elaborate wedding correlating with divorces may relate to 2 big things: resulting debt, and being material people, people who care too much about money and how they look. My big splurge will be my dress, most other things I can do without. I don’t want a courthouse wedding, but I don’t need to be at some estate or winery either lol. I figured I’d get married at a church. Not sure where to have a reception, I want food and dancing but I figured instead of a DJ I’d rent speakers and set up someone’s phone with a playlist and I don’t need some super expensive caterer, I wanna find an affordable option for food. I don’t need a ton of decor either, it’s pretty but ultimately not important. SO wants a wedding cake and I want a photographer but a videographer isn’t necessary, even though wedding videos are gorgeous they’re just too expensive. Expenses still add up though, the average cost of a wedding in the USA is over $30K and I’m aiming for under $10K, we’ll see what I can do. I’d say I want my wedding to be a middle ground between eloping and crazy elaborate. 
I honestly don’t have $20 a month to save right now. My work study income is going to gas and that’s about all it covers. I’ll be saving as much as I can during the summer, though. If I work enough I can probably make a huge dent in the costs, and once I get a job as a nurse of course I’ll save up what I can from that. But I’ll have living expenses then, so that’ll make it harder. I do have a hard time not spending money, going out to eat and ordering takeout is my weakness. I’ve been doing it much less lately simply because I can’t afford it.


----------



## Flueky88

CB as bad as it may sound, I'm kinda just hoping to make it to 37 weeks. I'm working til 40 weeks and I'm getting eager for time off. If leave was better in US I would probably start leave at 36 weeks. It is a bit odd thinking if I make it to Saturday I'll have cooked this girl longer. I think I'll make it though. I had a heavy pelvis feeling worse with V but think my job made it worse. I'm a bit more sedentary now. 

Shae hope it doesn't get bad. I imagine the NE is much like Midwest that things rarely get cancelled. If it's bad better to make up a clinical than get injured. Maybe you could ride with someone??

Pacific I never got a sleep sack, but loved swaddling. V would always manage to get her arms free. She lived them by her face. Even in utero she had her hands by her face.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - When it comes to tattoos, I just tell myself that the pain is temporary and only something I'll have to sit through once (for that area). Once your endorphins kick in, you'll be fine. And that's a nice shade of red. I could recommend when my dad used for dandruff back in the day, but it would probably just strip your hair faster: Palmolive dish soap. No lie. He swore by it. lol.

Re: wedding. Do you know anyone that could "gift" you services for your wedding? IF SO and I ever get married, I know a couple people who would probably offer to do hair and make up, SO's aunt makes awesome cakes, SO's uncle is a Reverend, I'd probably make my own centre pieces, etc. There's always ways to save money. I heard about a woman who had the names of the comapnies she used for cake and flowers and all that on the back of her wedding programs, like as sponsors.

Gigs - It really blows my mind how stubborn and lazy some people can be. Some grandparents would jump through any hoop to interact with they're grandkid and others totally take it for granted. How is he with your other boys?

PL - Sorry your appt got canceled. :/

AFM, I think today's opk looks damn close to positive. This morning was probably enough, but our last couple "encounters" have been kind of one-side (read: no foreplay for me), which is fine cuz it was banging for a purpose. So, I could probably say it's time for him to "pay me back" and then turn that into another BD session. lol. Oh, and I've had a decent amount of EWCM.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty EWCM is a fantastic sign! You know the bd done a couple days ago sets you up for a girl they say...and baby making or no baby making, I'd definitely call in that owed favor! 

My dad sucks as a grandparent all around. He's a little better with my oldest because they share a love for trains but that's about it. He doesn't put in much of an effort to visit or interact with the kids when he does visit. Mostly he sits on the couch. 

Ladies thanks for the suggestions. He sis like swaddling before but I think I've ruined him :haha: annoying thing is i can lay him down and he'll be good for about 2-3 minutes, then he wakes up and cries. He's been my least cuddly baby, so part of me hust enjoys that he sleeps on me. I'd love to sprawl out and get a bit more comfy though...just now sure how to do this as what was working (swaddling, binky) no longer cuts it and I'm too tired to fight that battle. Probably best to try it first during a day time nap maybe?

Shae also, when the time comes, i'd look into seasonal jobs especially around the holidays. They are generally competitive with pay.

Fluek when will they start doing cervical checks?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks you imagined correctly :haha: I texted the two girls who I know already carpool but they haven’t responded. To be fair they might be asleep already since we have to get up so early. 

Pretty yay for near positive OPK and EWCM! Get that :spermy:!
That’s a good perspective on tattoos. I still definitely want a few despite my fear of pain. I’ll just want someone to come with me, is all. 
I’m afraid I don’t know people who do services. SO wants his pastor he knew as a kid to officiate if he’s still alive at that point (he’s in his 80s), but I don’t expect him not to charge for it. My family doesn’t make things or provide services, my godmother works in a lab, my godfather works with computers, my aunt does psychology, my other aunt does anthropology, my other other aunt is a retired teacher, my uncle is a journalist... all I can think of is I have a cousin who plays piano amazingly, and I haven’t seen him in a few years, we’re not close enough for me to ask him to do it for free even as a gift considering the prep it would take to learn to play all the ceremony songs, and I don’t know if a piano would even be available at the church. It’s a great thought though. 

Gigs I would work seasonal, but I’m only home mid-December to mid-January, and most seasonal jobs are November through December. I was practically offered a job last year at Bed Bath and Beyond at the mall near my college but you have to be available for Black Friday and Christmas Eve, and the dorms are closed during holidays, we have to go home. Also the seasonal workers there get paid less than the regular workers, but idk if that’s a normal thing. So I’m just gonna try really hard to get a job this summer. I may get my CNA/LNA license so I can work at a nursing home, otherwise I’d love to do waitressing, according to nurse recruiters it looks good on resumes. 

Hoping to go to bed soon. I went to the gym and had to wear my coat back because of the cold and snow, and the coat smelled kinda meh after so I threw it in the wash. The dryer cycle should be done soon but it was kinda soaked from the washer so I’m concerned I may have to run it again in the dryer. For some reason I couldn’t do as much at the gym as last time, I did 1.5 miles last week on the treadmill and this week I had to stop at 1.1 miles, I just felt so crappy. But at least I did something, I suppose.


----------



## shaescott

Coat update: it did indeed need more time in the dryer. Fx’d it doesn’t need 3 cycles cuz at that point I might just hang it up and pray it dries while I sleep.


----------



## ErinC

wow a lot of chatter since I checked in last, been a crazy couple of days
*Shaescott *don't blame you, we don't want a fancy wedding either & good luck with the temping
*PL* I know what you mean about distance. my mum decided to plan and book a trip to Germany RIGHT when I am due. still haven't told her, waiting for 8 week scan all clear so I totally know what you're going through. I live 6 hrs away from family but as our stupid town isn't equip for delivery we get kicked out at 8 months lol
*pretty *GOOD LUCK!

I currently run a business with my partner & he also works 6 months of the year. Plus we are also studying a course together. its already hectic I have no idea how I'm going to cope if this bean stays with me.
took blood today, waiting for results Friday. still crampy and my nipps feel like they have been sandpapered. for some reason I cannot sleep and I feel cranky and irritable. No bleeding as of yet and AF was due today.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i also second that ablut the sleep sacks te leaky nappies, it soaks into them as opposed to bedding & less washing, its fab! We have 3 sleep sacks, the Ikea ones are great arent they, my sister always used thrm with her babes :)

Gigs could he have trapped Wind? I never ever thought with bf they would get wind but Hayden gets loads, trying not wake him i slowly slide him up my boob until he’s slightly upright & always lets out a big burp lol! He would always twitch & squirm if i dont wind, my others never had bad wind. Myles clearly loves being snuggled upto Mum all cosy n warm :hugs: its lovely & annoying at the same time lol

Pretty get that extra favour in hehe ;) any ewcm is a real good ov sign! :)

Flueks, every day is a step closer!

I so cant wait to see pics of next couple of babies that are due eeee!!!

Hayden currently snoozing in his Basket, im having a coffee in the lounge before i get the other 2 ready for the school run! We had mainly sleet over night, its just cold! Bit miffed there was no snow but its still lurking apparently so we could still yet get some!


----------



## claireybell

Erin when i was pg with both my sons my boobs were just achey, with my daughter my nipples were mega tingly straight away.. of course symptoms doesy mean your carrying any kind of gender but fun to guess Lol


----------



## ErinC

*Claireybell* time will tell ha ha. I'm leaning towards girl but SO would love a boy.

I'm just terrified that I won't connect. my SO has always been the one who is great with kids and really wanted them while I've always been indifferent. I have never really been clucky. the reality of this sinking in and actually happening has started my panic button. I worry if I don't get that connection I'll feel terrible and miserable.


----------



## claireybell

Thats a completely normal fear esp when first pg hun, i had panics like that with all 3 of my pregnancies & i got myself so upset like what if i just don’t love it?! Its crazy but as you progress & have scans will def connect abit more & some ladies dont get it until after baby has be born but its an instant that thing you want to snuggle your new baby :)


----------



## shaescott

Day 2 of temping: total disaster. I woke up at 4 am to the sound of my fridge. It’s been doing this thing where it goes off and a louder sound is happening on top of the usual one, and if I kick it hard enough in the side of the fridge it stops. I didn’t think to temp because I didn’t hear my BBT alarm, so I tried to go back to sleep for 45 minutes but failed. And then for some reason my BBT alarm never went off at 4:45 am anyway. Weird. I made a new alarm, hopefully that’ll work next week. I took my temp anyway but it was 97.78 and I know I’m too early to be ovulating so I’m tossing that number cuz it’s way too high, yesterday was 97.10. 

Okay, off to get ready for clinical.


----------



## shaescott

Good news, just got the alert that we have a delay. Instructor texted us to be there at 11 am, so I get to go back to sleep! Bless Jesus ugh I’m so tired

ETA: also my clinical classmates offered to give me a ride, so I don’t have to worry about my brakes failing on the way there!


----------



## gigglebox

Erin--i swear every mom ever has a couple freak outs during pregnancy:
#1. The "what if I don't love it" freak out
#2. The "what if it's unhealthy/doesn't make it?" Freak out
#3. The "holy shit i'm having a baby how on earth will i handle momhood" freak out

You will love it. I can almost guarantee it. When exactly that love sets in will vary for everyone, but you naturally will have some type of bond with it as it grows and like cb said you see it on an ultrasound and then start feeling movements. We did discuss a couple days back about the actual love bond and while it may not happen the instant you lay your eyes on your newborn, it WILL happen!

Of course I can't guarantee the outcome of the #2 freak out, but things usually are fine and relatively uneventful for most pregnancies.

And #3...you figure things out as you go! 

Shae, yay for more sleep!

Cb the fleece is a good idea! I'm going to have to try SOMETHING. My back is so sore in the mornings. I'm a side sleeper usually...this kid is cramping my style! I tried to swaddle him but not much luck, but i do recall the hospital gifted us one of those velcro swaddle wraps so i may have to bust that out...


----------



## shaescott

Temping is back on track! Temped just now, got 97.11, legit 0.01 off from yesterday :haha: anyway that’s almost definitely right, not 97.78 lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Erin: I'll second gigs. I have never felt a huge connection to either one of my pregnancies. We just had a discussion about insta love here a few days ago and it appears that it wasn't even instant for a number of us once baby was born. It's your baby, so itll happen, no worries!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I saw on the news that some areas around you got quite a bit of snow! To the point of airports shutting down! 
We don't get snow here (like a day per year!), But they are calling for snow on the weekend. I call BS until it happens ;) we do live a bit closer to the Rocky mountains now, so have seen more frosty nights then we have seen on our previous property/home. 

Erin, ment to comment on the "eviction from town at 8 months". We have an area like that not too far from us (well, ok a few hours drive over windy roads), my area is good for uncomplicated pregnancies and deliveries. But if baby wants to come before 36 weeks, they chopper you out: weather permitting of course!

On the plus side: I have been told that the 2 delivery suits look nothing like hospital setting, and because they are so open to home births here I already have a room waiting for me. 

Waiting for my mw now, appointment isn't for another 2 hours. DH is working out of town today and I worry he'll miss the last ferry back. Did tell him multiple times not to miss it, so I hope he won't chat up too many clients for too long today.


----------



## kittykat7210

Have any of you lovely ladies gone back to training in something completely different? Ever since I’ve gone back to work I’ve realised how much of my life I’m wasting doing something I hate! I’m intelligent and want to do something worthwhile but im scared to take the leap because of all the financial commitments I have (Evie + mortgage)


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, I haven't personally changed careers per se, but DH did 1 1/2 years ago. From an onlooker perspective, it's most important to find a career that you know you will enjoy even on those "boring or bad days". 
Depending on what you choose, some employers will even pay for your education, licensing, etc or whatever else is needed. We were fortunate that DH passed multiple interviews, clearances, etc and then they paid him to study, and take exams to be licensed in his field. 
We knew for years he wasn't happy with his previous field, and it did take him a while to figure out what he wanted to do. I just supported him best I could.
Any idea what you want to do?


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty EWCM is awesome. I bet that opk is positive today!!

Gigs they are doing gbs swab Monday at 35 weeks so I assume at my appt then. Kinda might as well if they are poking around there :haha:

Shae my first tattoo was a large lower back piece. I just tried to focus on something else to distact from the pain. My other tattoo is on my upper arm, it's a full band and wasn't nearly as bad. I would start small. So glad it was delayed so you got some more sleep and it was safer to go out.

Cb get any snow??? Oh and yes I just count each day as a milestone. Excited to get to Saturday. 

Erin I agree with what others have said. I think it's really rare for a mother to never develop that love for their child. I never wanted kids until I met my husband and babyfever didn't strike until 3 years into our relationship. 

Pacific hope your appt went well and dH makes it home.

AFM nursery is almost completed and my labor bag is essentially packed. So I shouldn't have same problems with V. Ugh working on nursery in those small sleep windows is a bit annoying.


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> Kitty, I haven't personally changed careers per se, but DH did 1 1/2 years ago. From an onlooker perspective, it's most important to find a career that you know you will enjoy even on those "boring or bad days".
> Depending on what you choose, some employers will even pay for your education, licensing, etc or whatever else is needed. We were fortunate that DH passed multiple interviews, clearances, etc and then they paid him to study, and take exams to be licensed in his field.
> We knew for years he wasn't happy with his previous field, and it did take him a while to figure out what he wanted to do. I just supported him best I could.
> Any idea what you want to do?


I’m not 100%, but I’ve just started to look into some A Levels (which I believe are equivalent to American SATII or CEEP’s, but don’t quote me on that haha) 

I’m looking at doing biology, psychology and Maths, as I’ve always been good at biology and maths and psychology fascinates me. But I’m not sure what I want to do career wise, I just know i definitely don’t want to stay where I am, I feel like my brain is disintegrating, it’s mind numbing.


----------



## ErinC

thanks everyone for the continua support. my results from blood work come in tomorrow so just waiting for that I suppose. I can never pinpoint my cycle as it changes from 26,28 & 30. 26 AF was due 28th and 28 was due yesterday, still no bleeding, so just gotta hold out for the last possible one of tomorrow. 

*PL.* at least your town supports child birth. my town has the highest rate of pregnancies in the entire state and we have no facility. that's what you get for a mine town I guess. Hope all goes well for you.

*shaescott *good luck on temping

*KittyKat* great that you're looking into study psychology also fascinates me. I've always wanted to be a criminal psychologist. serial killers fascinate me with the psychology behind it.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, USA equivalent don't tell me much, I am in Canada ;)
Biology alone is a huge field, I have a friend (actually due any day now), in her late 30s, expecting #1, has a university biology degree. She worked pet store retail with me until her early 30s and then switched to vet tech. She could not find a job in her field of study... 
Try to nail it down what you really want to do, and go from there. Have a poke around what is available job wise, who is willing to train you for it or what is necessary to become hireable. Do you have a supportive DH?
My DH joined the financial sector and he could not be happier helping people figure out their money's and helping them into retirement. I see him come home happier after work and he gets to spent more time with us. 

Erin, that sucks... How far will you have to go for delivery? Or will you find out at the first appointment? 
My town averages about 8 births a month... 

Afm, mw was here. She doesn't think baby will be here in the next few days *boooo!!* Baby's head is engaged, cervix is shortening (2cm) and 1 cm dialated. She did a what she called gentle sweep, wasn't uncomfortable or anything, but I am not holding my breath. 
Told my mw i am not at all oppoosed to epidural considering my last birth. She did remind me that my chances of successful vbac are slightly higher without epidural. Less interventions usually without it....


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty life is too short to do something you hate. I think you should find out what you want to do so you don't get a degree that you can't really use or don't want to do what you can with yours. DH got a history degree before we met, yet he didn't want to teach and their aren't many museums around here. 

Erin your scan wouldn't be too far off if any then if you use lmp. I was 2 days off from lmp by measurements at almost 8 weeks but they kept lmp since it was so close. I was a week behind lmp with my first so they changed edd with her. I Od a week later than standard 28 day cycle so I fully expected to measure what I did.

Are you in US?? Do you live in VA or WV?? You don't have to say if you don't want to but if I recall those are big mining areas. Births in the region are mainly going down except for my county. It's a poor county that's fairly rural. How far is closest hospital that delivers?? As a first timer you should have plenty of time to get to hospital.

Pacific sorry it look like baby is feeling snug. As far as epidural I think it's typically if you get it too early it can stall progression. It did stall me a bit from 8.5 to 10cm but it was a much needed rest/stall. I'm no expert though especially with vbac.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ooo baby, let's make a baby. lol


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> Kitty, USA equivalent don't tell me much, I am in Canada ;)
> Biology alone is a huge field, I have a friend (actually due any day now), in her late 30s, expecting #1, has a university biology degree. She worked pet store retail with me until her early 30s and then switched to vet tech. She could not find a job in her field of study...
> Try to nail it down what you really want to do, and go from there. Have a poke around what is available job wise, who is willing to train you for it or what is necessary to become hireable. Do you have a supportive DH?
> My DH joined the financial sector and he could not be happier helping people figure out their money's and helping them into retirement. I see him come home happier after work and he gets to spent more time with us.
> 
> Erin, that sucks... How far will you have to go for delivery? Or will you find out at the first appointment?
> My town averages about 8 births a month...
> 
> Afm, mw was here. She doesn't think baby will be here in the next few days *boooo!!* Baby's head is engaged, cervix is shortening (2cm) and 1 cm dialated. She did a what she called gentle sweep, wasn't uncomfortable or anything, but I am not holding my breath.
> Told my mw i am not at all oppoosed to epidural considering my last birth. She did remind me that my chances of successful vbac are slightly higher without epidural. Less interventions usually without it....


Haha sorry, a quick google seems to be that A-Levels are equivalent to grade 13 in Canada :shrug: in Britain a levels are required to get into university, and they have to be in a relevant subject so I feel like taking 3 a Levels in interesting fields gives me a little while to find out what I want to do and then I’d go from there haha. I will like to something medical, but I’m just not sure what, I suppose I’d see what I get on my A Levels and go from there!

Wow pretty that’s a blazing positive OPK!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, my mw says to call when 4-1-1 happens: contractions every 4 minutes, for 1 minute and that happens for 1 hour. She expects to be at my house in about an hour so by that time they may come quicker or fizzle out. Then we make a judgement on going to the hospital. Is that early or does that depend on dialiation? 
Also, if my waters break at night and no contractions yet, she says to go to sleep. We'll need it. I am a bit hesitant on that, gynecologist said to come in, they don't like to wait that long but he has been made aware that I am due any day now for a vbac at his hospital with a midwife. 

Kitty, hmm, Canada still offers grade 13? I think that got phased out. I remember Germany had it when we left but again they were trying to phase it out. It's kind of a year to prep you for university, like an in-between..?
Maybe talk to a career counselor? They may be able to tell you what's up and coming, tell you of careers you havent thought off? And of course the path to get there. 

Pretty, get on the pogo stick and start bouncing!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific my office says 5-1-1. Maybe because my 1st labor was short and I'm 40 minutes from hospital. Im not too keen on waiting around. I may be surprised and have a long labor, but I don't want to be that woman that delivers on way to hospital. As for waters breaking I have to agree with OB to go on in. Being your second labor it will most likely go faster. I'm requesting intermittent monitoring so I can move around some. I understand if it's before 37 weeks it'll be continuous monitoring as they have to keep closer eye on baby though.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry to come crash the party buy i'm in need of a vent; myles had his appointment today (11 days old) and hasn't gained weight since last Wednesday :( I am really worried he's on a downward trend and my milk is once again inadequate. 

He goes back for a weight check on monday. Fx he is gaining...it's possible he was losing before he started gaining again. 

Blahhhhhh


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs if I remember correctly with V she only gained 1/2 oz from her first pediatrician appt(5lb 4 oz) to 2 week check up (5 lb 4.5oz). I did start giving more formula because she was such a small weight I was scared she'd end up in hospital. In hindsight maybe I should have tried holding off on formula longer, but I felt she needed to gain more weight urgently. What did pediatrician say??


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, could he have a tongue tie? Besides your sore nips and now not gaining weight... It could be possible. Just wondering because I overheard a conversation with midwife and lactation specialist with a second mom who's 3 week old wasn't properly gaining weight. And mom's milk was declining too as a result. 

Flueky: my mw wants to make sure I am in established labour before we leave for the hospital. No idea how fast I will progress, since last time wasn't textbook style...
I almost wonder if I'll recognize labour :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yesss beautiful positive OPK! 

Gigs hm I hope it’s just the loss then gain issue. If not, I know you and the doctor will figure it out. 

CM question: I checked my CM and got a huge glob of EWCM, but then I got 3 more globs of super creamy CM. Which do I chart?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - PL could have a point about a possible tongue tie. Do you think you'll speak with a lactation consultant if his weight is still down at his next appt?

shae - Never really charted that before, so I can't really help you there. 

Erin - It may take another week, or even a few hours after the birth, but you'll connect. Don't worry.

Kitty - I don't really have a career, just a job. But I'm considering doing something different if/when I got back to work after my next mat leave. I agree with Flueky, life is too short. Sometimes, you just gotta go for it.

Flueky - Good to hear you're just about prepped for S. Still keeping my FX that she stays put for a little longer.

Re: grade 13. That's been gone for maybe 15-ish years here. 

AFM, I could stab SO in the face right now. He's friggen sleeping. I tried rubbing him, hoping he'd wake up and want to get things going, but he just wanted to cuddle. I'm taking a little break right now, but when I go to bed shortly, I'll try again. I realize DTD yesterday morning was potentially enough, but a little extra baby batter couldn't hurt. lol


----------



## gigglebox

I really don't suspect a tongue tie; i jave seen his tongue out and over his teeth. His latch is only painful initially. Also he is absolutely draining my boobs! I am amazed at how different they feel after he eats (they start extremely firm then are crazy soft and damn mear floppy after lol). I've pulled him off numerous time now where he'll have dozed off and milk poirs out of his mouth. Hubs is thinking maybe I am not eating enough (which is absolutely true; my appetite has been pretty nonexistent--last time I checked I was down 25 lbs on day 9 i think it was). But what I've read basically said food intake doesn't affect milk quality much, if at all. I am staying hydrated.

Pediatrician is not concerned yet. She agrees it sounds like he is eating plenty and having plenty of wet & poopy diapers. If he's down again (or not gained enough) then I'll see lactation if that's what she recommends. I'll do what I can to avoid having to introduce a bottle so early. I really don't want to mess this up a third time.

Pretty, maybe try and wake him up with a blowy? Always works here :haha:


----------



## FutureMrs

Gigs I had a similar issue with poppy! Started taking fenugreek and blessed thistle until about 3 months and then ended up with an actual prescription for domperidone but BF for 15 months with that! You can get fenugreek and blessed thistle at health stores it made a huge difference for me! BF is so so challenging in the beginning I’m sorry!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - I've tried that in the past and it's been kinda hit and miss. He was laying in a bad position though, so no BD for me. If my opk is still positive today, there's still some hope and I can try again tonight.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, the baby I am talking about apparently didn't have a bad tongue tie, they weren't even sure if the doctor would snip it... Hope you get your answers for myles! 

Pretty, I second either try in the morning or a nice hi and when he turns a blowy always works here ;)

Afm: anyone else seen the meme of 95% of Canada under the polar vortex,. meanwhile our west coast is showing signs of cherry blossoms right now? 
We'll, they are calling for snow starting Sunday. Wednesday is supposed to be the worst and of course my mom wants to come up here Thursday. I have told her don't come if it snows. Now they have a new all wheel drive, and my dad thinks his driving skills are the best anyone has ever seen... But one also can't trust other drivers on the road here when it snows . They literally tell you to stay home at 1 inch of snow because people don't know how to drive in snow. Schools close! 
Adds more stress knowing my dad wants to drive
Also, me said sex 3x a day is the magic number to make baby come.... Who has time for that?


----------



## gigglebox

Pl can they come up a day or two early?

Myles was up from 2:25ish to 5:30 ish zzzzz i tried repeatedly to get him to go back to sleep in his bed but no luck. He kept waking up and yelling for boob. I finally just let him win and sleep on me again. My boobs were like two deflated milk sacks after all that feeding!

On the plus side he did sleep the first 2 hours of the night in his bed so...baby steps? Winning combo was the fleece blanket cover like cb suggested and a velcro swaddle :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, a small win is still a win! 
As for parents, the snow is so spread over the forecast, they'd have to drive up 5 days earlier, but then we are on the west coast, so chances are they are full of sh!t anyway....maybe not here "up island"... So it's anyone's guess.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific it feels worse knowing when to go in 2nd time or after. I think my OB is wanting to err on side of caution for me since my labor was 6 hours with first. I definitely knew what active labor/contractions (4cm+) were. It was quite painful and I couldn't have missed it.

People around here are the same with snow. They freak out over an inch and most can't drive worth a flip in that small amount. I'm pretty good as long as no ice or many inches. I do err more on side of cautionwhen pregnant. I don't go to grocery store buying bread and milk just because they are calling for 1 to 3 inches.

Shae always chart most fertile mucus.

Pretty hope you get some BD in today!!

Gigs I'm hoping to make BF work this time as well. Both health benefits and financially.

Yay for small win!! It's a step in the right direction :)

Future how are you feeling?? When is your scan??

AFM lost my mucus plug, at least pretty sure. I wiped and it was about size of palm of my hand clear, EWCM. A few cramps here or there but nothing consistent. Feeling a bit emotional as this is gestational age my waters broke with V.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, oh no so sorry to read that :( hopefully it's nothing though. One thing by itself (dilation, or losing plug, etc) doesn't mean much, as long as you're not getting regular contractions or waters go. I lost my first bit of plug at 34 weeks. I'd be less inclined to worry since it wasn't bloody.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, i wouldnt be too worried about mucus plug yet. No contractions yet?
I have a few years of driving experience in snow, and DH even more. So we are confident and have winter tires on even here, but it's the other drivers that worry us. That plus the lack of snow plows that the cities own. 

So mw did a gentle sweep, we dtd last night and nothing. When dh left for work this morning he said "call when contractions start", which he hasn't said before. So I reminded him of what's been going on the last 2 weeks, or maybe I haven't fully filled him in? Either way, he should be happy about lots of bd until the 6 week break time starts. :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yeah I'm not calling or going in unless I get those other signs. Just a bit unnerving with timeline. 

Pacific just some really irregular cramping. Yes if your town isn't equipped to deal with snow it makes a big difference. I remember you driving that truck across Canada when you moved years ago. Haha yes have to enjoy sex now before it's off limits for several weeks.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and I forgot to say earlier. MIL seriously asked my husband what he'd do if I went to labor while he was working..... umm... really does that even have to be asked?? Especially with his job, it's not like people will die without him. I'm glad she didn't ask me


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, that's too funny! My response would have been a very sarcastic "ummmm... Leave?!" I am curious to know your hubbys response!


----------



## ErinC

*Flukey* Hope all is well. It never snows where I live :( but we're out in the sticks.

*PL* hope you're doing ok

*Gigglebox* sorry you're so tired... something I have to look forward to I suppose... sigh

I have been gone for a day and I can't keep up with the chatter. well the start of my LMP was 2 Jan 2019. and when I got my bloods taken 2 days ago to confirm the dr said my HCG was 565. so I guess it's a strong little thing.

just got another round of bloods to make sure I'm 100% healthy before we're too far along, it's compulsory here to have a full blood and urine screen test before the pregnancy is too developed.

I live in South Australia in a rural mining town, hence getting kicked out at 8 months. my mum lives in a city with hospitals so I will stay with her 8 months on & SO Will probably join me at 8.5


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I echo everyone else on the mucus plug, you’re probably fine. 

Erin wow that’s an awesome number for the hcg! That’s crazy that there’s no nearby hospitals. Sounds quite dangerous. If someone gets hurt, does the ambulance take hours to get them to the hospital? Do they have to come from the hospital or are there local ones? I live in a town that’s a mix of rural and suburban, so we have many of the suburban amenities (Dunkin’ Donuts, McDonald’s, multiple banks, a childcare center, a nursing home) despite being nicknamed cow town by the neighboring towns (yes, we actually have cows). The nearest hospital is probably 15 minutes away, one with a trauma center is 30 minutes.


----------



## ErinC

shaescott said:


> Flueks I echo everyone else on the mucus plug, you’re probably fine.
> 
> Erin wow that’s an awesome number for the hcg! That’s crazy that there’s no nearby hospitals. Sounds quite dangerous. If someone gets hurt, does the ambulance take hours to get them to the hospital? Do they have to come from the hospital or are there local ones? I live in a town that’s a mix of rural and suburban, so we have many of the suburban amenities (Dunkin’ Donuts, McDonald’s, multiple banks, a childcare center, a nursing home) despite being nicknamed cow town by the neighboring towns (yes, we actually have cows). The nearest hospital is probably 15 minutes away, one with a trauma center is 30 minutes.

We do have a hospital here and an emergency department which can cover the basics, if it is serious they get flown out by the rural plane, takes about an hour and a half each way. or depending on where the nearest plane is.
yeah the HCG was high, trying not to think twins at the moment as I got a line at 8DPO. unless I actually ovulated earlier than I though. SO and I dd every 2 days still even when not TTC been together almost 11 years.


----------



## gigglebox

Erin from what I've seen, lines that get super dark really fast tend to be more of an indication of twins than just getting a line early. I wouldn't worry...but are you ok? You don't sound particularly excited about being pregnant. Forgive me if I'm wrong though; hard to judge with text and no tone.


----------



## ErinC

gigglebox said:


> Erin from what I've seen, lines that get super dark really fast tend to be more of an indication of twins than just getting a line early. I wouldn't worry...but are you ok? You don't sound particularly excited about being pregnant. Forgive me if I'm wrong though; hard to judge with text and no tone.

I am ok, I am excited but apprehensive as I have never been the clucky type and I'm worried about the bond thing which I brought up but seem to be ok with now. I'm more pessimistic in nature I guess but I think when I have that first look at 8 weeks it will change. I have a SO who wants this and it supportive but I have a lot of thoughts and a lot of self searching questions I guess.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, rural areas aren't always set up to deliver babies, it's very specialized. They often do have emergency care, but beyond that they'd rely on helicopter and/or airplanes.
When we lived in the oil town before coming back to the coast, they were set up for babies, however: if mom came into the hospital to deliver she could get an epidural. However as soon as there is another laboring mom involved, they no longer offered it. Yet they had an 80% C-section rate which is why we opted against kids when we lived there. Got pregnant the month we moved back :haha: my friends friend got released within 5 hours of her csection. rural isn't always good! 

Our rural here: I was told the doctor is tight on 2 nights in hospital after C-section here with an easy option for 3. (Which is exactly what my options where in the larger hospital.)

Erin, I know what you mean: I wasn't the maternal type either... But youll find your heart will expand when the right time comes. 
When I met DH 9 years ago, he did not want kids for fear he'd turn out like his dad (he walked out on his family for another woman when son #4 was born) and I was happy with it. I was busy training dogs. Things have definitely changed since ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific he told her he was leaving no matter what. It shouldn't be an issue anyways.

Erin might be. I know a girl on the forum had a 3+ on digi on AF due date that had twins. I've heard thar betas and tests arent really reliable for twins. Oh and if you had a 26 day cycle then you'd been 15dpo with that beta which isn't unheard of especially if you implanted early and had first bfp at 8dpo. I got mine at 9dpo with this pregnancy which has always been a singleton.


Regarding rural hospitals the one nearest me is rural but I don't want either OB group in town. Rather drive 40 minutes to better hospital and OB group. Having some strong cramps here and there. Better time them. I really hope they fizzle out.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, sent those contractions over, I am ready to push this baby out ;) fx yours fizzle out. 

Reminds me, I should pack a hospital bag...


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific girl get on packing that bag :haha: so far not increasing. Just trying to rest and drink water.


----------



## ErinC

gigglebox said:


> Erin from what I've seen, lines that get super dark really fast tend to be more of an indication of twins than just getting a line early. I wouldn't worry...but are you ok? You don't sound particularly excited about being pregnant. Forgive me if I'm wrong though; hard to judge with text and no tone.

I also don't want to get too excited about my readings cause I'd like twins. so trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks - hope things don’t escalate from here re your plug, send those contractions over to Pacific :) Keep us posted hun

Gigs - dont stress about the non-weight gain with Myles just yet esp if the midwife/health visitor isn’t, Weight gain isnt always instant, hes only just over a week old :) When you lay him to sleep & he wakes minutes later, is he warm enough do you think? Just tryingvto eliminate all reasons for waking - although sometimes they just like cuddles & can smell the milk on us when bf’ing.. i have Hayden in long sleeved bodysuit/vest top & his long sleeved babygrow & then his sleep sack

Oh yes it did Snow last night, it did lay but very lightly, probs about 10-15cm.. its still around but starting to melt, our house (apart from me) is all ill inc the baby urhhh all have Colds its rubbish so i kept Riley off school today & plus I couldn’t walk up the hill with the dbl buggy in the snow, paths are too slippery


----------



## Flueky88

Erin I was opposite, didn't want twins :haha:

CB they fizzled out or went to pacific hehe. I think I'll have a February baby, but that's been my gut instinct all along. Sorry for all the illness, baby worst of all. I hate them sick so young as their airways are so tiny.

For fun I thought I'd post 34 week bump comparison. Left is S/now, right is V.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww look at you Fluek! You look so cute. I think you all around look better this pregnancy; your bump looks rounder, your overall a bit more trim, and i like your hair length now. Not that you looked bad before...


----------



## gigglebox

Cb he sleeps in a short sleeved onesie (vest) and a long sleeve onesie, then the wrap. Do you think that's too cool? I am so afraid of overheating him!


----------



## claireybell

Aww Flueks you look lovely :) i miss my bump lol but not the pg pain ha! 

Gigs if hes in a sleep sack - what tog is it? Ours is a 2.5 tog.. Hayden is lovely & cosy in it & def not over heated. My friends baby whos now a week old, she dresses him with short sleeve & longsleeve over the top & he wakes in the night alot more after hes been put down as opppsed to daytime, her house is proper cold at night as its an old house & rubbish insulation, so last night she tried him in the long sleeved vest & long sleeved onsie, sleep sack etc & said he slept better, it just stops the coldness getting the arms so it shouldnt overheat him - always worth a try? i always wonder if thats why Riley & Nuala were rubbish baby sleepers as they were too cold at night..


----------



## claireybell

ooooh its snowing again hehee!! Im such a big kid :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, snow is pretty to look at ;) having lived in the prairies, I am done with cold weather below -10c! ;) Enjoy your white winter wonderland!

Had a few cramps last night, but nothing major.. 

Except: my dog is limping. Pretty sure he slipped a little too hard on the kitchen floor this morning in excitment for food, I keep telling him to slow down, but the old man won't listen. He's 90lbs, 10 years old, and refuses to slow down. 
I have seen him slip harder, but who knows how wrong his feet went this morning. Always something!

Gotta go into town and get some groceries today.


----------



## claireybell

Ah i hope your dog will be ok a Pacific.. 

Ha i know, i really hate cold weather but Snow is pretty to look at, i wont drive in it though, last time i drove in Snow, i parked it at top of our hill but on the flat bit of road before the hill declines & i looked out of my window 20 mins later laughing at some car sliding down the hill & only to realise it was mine :rofl: i did poop myself abit!

Hope u get what u need from the shops today :)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb :haha: I just about peed myself laughing, did you forget the parking break? 
I don't mind driving in snow, in the prairies the snow is so dry that it literaly just blows away from under your tires and you leave a big white cloud behind. Sucks when you have oncoming traffic, especially trucks as it leaves you totally blind for a few seconds. But the roads under that snow are dry too!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks lovely bump! 

PL oh no poor doggie! I hope the limp goes away fast!

CB omg that’s so funny about the car, I would’ve crapped myself though, it’d be terrifying in the moment. 

Going into “hell week” for school, we have 2 exams, a quiz, multiple assignments due, sim lab prep then going to sim lab, and clinical. I’m about to be very stressed. Who am I kidding, I’m always stressed.


----------



## claireybell

I wish our snow was more like that but its icy wet Snow & when it melts goes all slushy & freezes like a sheet of ice eek! 

Lol no thats the thing, handbrake was on the lot, only thing i can think of is another car had just knocked it slighty as there was lotsa fresh snow laying & it just sent my dear lil Ford Focus on its way Lol! God knows how i managed to get in it & get it onto our drive but i did, i had a large glass of Wine when i got back indoors as i was abit shakey :rofl: if it had sailed right down the hill, it would’ve crashed straight through a wall into someones Porch! Ah the tales of my snowy drives hahaa


----------



## claireybell

Shae i think you should have a couple of drinkies if you got a stressy week ahead hun, you work so hard all the time so you deserve it ;)


----------



## shaescott

CB haha you know I was just thinking I might run to the store and grab some wine or Smirnoff ice or something. I should try to get ahead on my homework though... but I can do it drunk, I’ve done discussion posts sitting on the toilet drunk off my butt lol. I’ll just not submit it and proofread it tomorrow lol


----------



## shaescott

Aaaand of course the close lot that was half empty earlier today is back to full, and I’m scared to move my car, cuz it’s a front spot that you can see from the road is empty and also most people check the lot anyway. I’m sitting in my car letting it warm up hoping someone else will leave to give me a little extra chance of there being a spot when I get back. If nobody leaves I might just not go lol

ETA: 2 people left so I went to the store. They had that alcoholic root beer stuff so I got that. Yum.


----------



## claireybell

have u cracked that root beer stuff open yet? ;)

Lol @ drunk on the toilet :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thank you. I started out a few lbs lighter this pregnancy. I weigh a little less at this stage as well. I'm not sure how as I've craved chocolate like crazy this time :rofl: DH also likes my longer hair.

CB thank you. I will miss some things, mainly fetal movement. Something amazing about feeling that little baby moving/growing inside you.

:rofl: omg I would have died seeing my car sliding down.

Pacific how's your dog this evening??

Shae sorry for a hectic week next week. I'm sure you will ace it :) yay for ppl leaving so you should get to park in the close lot again.

AFM S is so low tonight. Ugh, I keep feeling like I have to pee, but barely go. Hemmrhoids (sorry) are awful too right now. As I don't think S will be born today as it's almost a new day.... yay for making it to 35 weeks!!

Been trying to get everything ready. Most things are. Need to set up bassinet. Was car seat padding, and wash bottles and nipples just in case I need them.


----------



## shaescott

CB haha yes, and I haven’t eaten since 6 so it’s hitting me a bit faster than expected. I watched the latest episode of Grey’s Anatomy and now I’m not sure what I’ll do. I might rewatch a Disney movie or something. Or maybe I should work on homework... idk, I’m tipsy on the toilet again, I’ll figure it out when I get back to my room maybe. 

Flueks yup, I got my same parking spot back!
I agree with the others, you look healthier this pregnancy, though I noticed the difference in your skin actually, and the long hair looks lovely as well. Yay for 35 weeks! Every extra day helps. Good luck with getting everything ready!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, yay for 35! Keep baking little one! I don't feel like this little one has lowered much, but my mw did say that 2. babies don't necessarily do that until birth..., Some days I definitely feel it lower, but then head is engaged! So who knows

Dog: we kept him fairly calm all day, his limp does not appear as strong as this morning

Cb, you mean you jumped into a rolling car! You got guts girl!!

Shae: have another drink and sleep well ;)


----------



## shaescott

PL I only had 2 drinks and I’m practically drunk, idk how this happened. Someone was showering and playing music and I was bouncing to the beat on the toilet. Whoops. I watched the new Gabriel Iglesias comedy special on Netflix, and now I think it’s time for bed. 
Glad the dog’s limp isn’t as bad today.


----------



## claireybell

Sleep well young Shae hehe fx for no hangover:) 

Yup had to get in the car whilst sliding slowly eek 

Im glad the dog seems better though. 

Flueks u nearly 35 wks woop!! Im still havin haemorrhoid issues aswell hun, was hoping being non pg would sort it but no :(


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i wish i could have seen that
Ugh damn hemmorhoids...i got them with ds1 &2, ds3 just exacerbated what was already there. Fortunately they don't hurt and kind of deflate/somewhat gonaway after pregnancy...but definitely still there. No issues though...Just unsightly, I imagine. But when isn't a butt hole unsightly?

Fluek :happydance: 35 weeks! Hurray! 

Shae your message was surprisingly typo free! I'll echo cb and say i hope you don't have any ill effects from booze this morning.

Blah took 2.5 hours to get Myles to settle for sleep last night. He was fussing pretty bad but it turned out he had wer his diaper again, like immediately after i had changed it a second time. He's very mich like Levin when he was a baby--the slightest amount of pee made him so mad! But i am so thankful i have a baby that fusses with purpose, and it's an easy fix. He's really been a good baby so far. 

Still fighting that co sleeper fight though :/ he really can not settle in it though. I set him in it after he was asleep; he waa up and squirming within 3-4 minutes


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Good job making it to 35 weeks. And I also agree that you're looking good this pregnancy. Definitely like the longer hair and the lighting in the pic could be a contributing factor.

shae - I just watched that Fluffy special too. It was pretty good. "Hey, look, it's the fat and the furious". lol. I hope you got a good night's sleep and aren't hung over today.
Gigs - FX it gets easier to put Myles to sleep soon. Good to hear he's being a good baby otherwise. 

PL - Best wishes to your dog for a speedy recovery.

AFM, I did not end up doing it with SO that night cuz he was sleeping in a bad position again. My opk on Thursday was kinda borderline negative, so it looks like Wednesday was my big O day. And this was the series of events during my fertile window...

Fri 25 - CD13 - DTD am
Tue 29 - CD17 - DTD am
Wed 30 - CD18 - O

So, as much as I would've preferred one more session, I guess that's not bad. I know I conceived the last pregnancy on O day, but I know Alex was conceived on CD13/14. So, I guess I'm in my TWW and I'm now 3pdo?

I took pics of several opks together, if anyone is interested.


----------



## claireybell

Your def in the running Pretty with dtd the day before ov’ing :) only takes once.. talking from experience lol

Gigs - Riley was just like that funnily enough, no feed & crying because of wet/poopy nappy & if he went whilst feeding he would stop & moan uhh! I wonder if Myles is just in the newborn cuddly stage still, in the very early 2/3 wks i used to fall asleep alot with Hayden on me so he may of been the same as Myles but now where he goes longer between feeds, im more awake so i put him down, Myles may start snoozing better in a couple wks after big growth spurt. 

& yes butt holes aren’t the prettiest thing lol


----------



## shaescott

CB haha thanks, no hangover today. Didn’t expect one as I only had 2 drinks, and I think I’ve only been hungover once, the first time I ever drank I got super nauseous after eating breakfast. 
It’s so scary that you got in the car, I think I would’ve let it slide down tbh

Gigs I’ve found that even when I’m drunk I care a lot about fixing my typos. Plus autocorrect is a lifesaver when drunk. 
Sorry it took Myles so long to settle, but glad he’s fussing with a purpose like you say. 

Pretty haha yes I love Fluffy! “It’s the king of the Mexicans” was one of my favorite parts. 
Your timing looks pretty good. I’d love to see the OPK pics!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - You'd think George Lopez would be king of the Mexicans, but whatever. lol. Oh, and SO saw (from over my shoulder) the pics of yourself you posted and he said "she's cute".

So, here are my opks, all dry except the bottom one. From the top, CD15, 16, 17, 18 (the one that was blazing positive), and 19.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty fair point re: George Lopez. Lovely OPK line porn! CD18 is definitely the blazing positive one! Also thanks @ your SO haha, Snapchat filters do come in handy though ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty you're definitely in with a chance and have aomw girly and boy timing in there :) fingers crossed!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

aomw?


----------



## gigglebox

Dude I don't even know what that means :rofl: fat fingers?

Ok ladies cross your fingers for me! Baby is in the cosleeper and not fussing!


----------



## gigglebox

40 minutes in the co sleeper...then a poop :roll: back on my chest I suppose! 

I will say I am quite surprised that my former sleeping position on my side now causes some discomfort in my boobs! They are not noticeably larger but man do they feel like it! 

In other news, hubby's shop already has an appointment set up and people have expressed interest in setting up appointments and they don't even have an official opening date yet! Everyone is really excited. Obviously we all want it to succeed & this feels like a really promising sign. 

I am watching jtv and daydreaming about a time when we'll be out of debt and hubby can actually afford to gift me diamond jewelry :haha: i hate to say it but it's probably my favorite gemstone...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, just be careful sleeping wrong on the boobs: clogged up milk duct: speaking from experience! 
Exciting about the appointment! For some reason I thought they already had opened... I pay good attention, sorry! Brilliant time to throw some paid advertising on social media even without the opening date "coming soon" or "coming in February" ;) DH has done it over the last few months and he can reach thousands with the tip of his fingers at a fraction of the cost of the old fashioned ways (newspaper). 
Have you thought about going to work for/with your DH eventually when all kids are in school? Do some admin work, keep the cash in your own pocket rather then pay a stranger...? Just some thoughts, I am bored, still waiting for DH to jump me or some good contractions!

Shae: wait you drank root beer with alcohol in it? Root beer alone more to you ;)
Haven't had a drop of alcohol in probably a year, and can't say I miss it right now. Id probably be drunk on half a glass of wine by now. Out of practice... :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that’s awesome about the shop! So glad it’s already looking like it’s going to do well! 

PL yes, it’s called “Not Your Father’s” rootbeer, it’s 5.9%. It’s technically ale flavored like root beer I think. It doesn’t taste like beer to me (thank god cuz I hate beer), it really tastes like root beer. It’s quite good.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm I don't think I've had a significant amount of alcohol since before i was pregnant with ds2. I get (harmless) heart palpitations that are worse when i drink so I generally avoid it. It's not by choice though...i miss the buzz! But the palpitations give me anxiety even though i know theyvare harmless.

Nope PL not open quite yet. They have some painting to do and some lifts to install and a bit more things to get in working order first. Actually we got in a spat over the interior paint color yesterday :haha: they painted it this light minty green and it's just soooo bad for an auto shop! One owner and his wife love it, one is indifferent, and hubby and i hate it. This battle ain't over!

Anyway I feel like my opinion should have more weight because 1. I've actually been helping with the shop (logo design, sign design, the entire website, etc) where as the other wives haven't done shit. The one wife keeps interjecting her opinions on design and it's driving me nuts.

Anyway.

Yes. I may eventually wofk as the receptionist there. My background is in customer service so it makes sense. Not sure at what point that would happen though.

I will start advertising more when they are closer to opening. Right now i just threw a teaser ad up on Nextdoor which is a website for local neighbors only. It was up less than a day and they got an appointment, two people wanting appointments when they're open, and 2-3 more wanting to be notified when they open. Pretty cool!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you probs have mentioned it but is it a Garage/Auto shop? Great news all going well & will be opening soon :) SO is self employed & i help out with typing & doing all invoices for him, he would do them himself & wouldnt pay anyone but im super quick in the laptop.

I cant lay on my sides properly esp when boobs are full, so painful, i was suprised that after a couple of weeks I was able to lay on my side comfortably which was great esp after csection etc.. At least Myles went abit longer in the co-sleeper, progress :thumbup:

Ive never had Root beer? Is it sweet tasting? I like normal beer/lager but not Ale plus Ale (to me) gives me stinky wind Lol! Wine is my drink but only couple glasses here n there. Gigs - drinking white wines give me Palpitations esp the next day, but Red & Rosé wine im fine with, i think its how its filtered.

When i think about it i only got abit tipsy drunk once last year in March as i was pg all year practically!

Pacific when is hubs about so u can get jiggy ;) get those contractions started hehe!

Diamonds & Silvery White gold/Platinum is def my jewellery colour set, so sparkly i love it!

Its just after 8am here atm, Hayden went from 10:40 until 7:20 this morning, boobs were massive so he’s having a loooooong feed lol


----------



## gigglebox

Wow nice stretch of sleep cb!!! What an amazing little sleeper you have <3 yes, it's an auto shop that will specialize in European cars. What is it your SO does?

Despite its name, root beer is usually non-alcoholic and is actually quite sweet. It's more like a soda really...something akin to maybe cream soda meets dr pepper...? 

Yessss white metals and sparkly diamonds! Winning combo


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh also forgot to say Myles' umbilical stub fell off last diaper change! Those things completely gross me out. His was doing what Des' did, which was just hang there by a shriveled string bit *vomit* so glad it's gone!


----------



## pacificlove

No bd... DH thinks that sex can give a small chance of baby going breach which is what L was and we had sex the night before. 
So that's why he hasn't jimped me yet..

On the other hand, it's snowing, I don't want my mw or ourselves on the road in that. Ugh!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs definitely fight that paint color. Minty green for an auto shop? Ick. Awesome that the umbilical cord stub fell off, not so awesome about the hanging by a string thing. 

CB like Gigs said, root beer isn’t real beer. The kind I got was specifically made alcoholic, it’s not normal root beer. Normal root beer is like a sweet dark soda. 
I love diamonds and white gold! I think yellow gold works better with my coloring, but for rings and such white gold is pretty, I just prefer yellow gold near my face. I hope I won’t need to get platinum, it’s so darn expensive but white gold often isn’t nickel free. SO doesn’t want to get the cheap ring I pointed out, he wants to spend more and get something nicer. Good luck to him on that. He also wants to wait to get engaged for another year, year and a half. I said fine, but he’s still got the deadline I set of November 2020 before we changed the wedding date. Deadline isn’t changing too  I’m slightly needy :haha:

PL sorry about no BD but since it’s snowing it’s probably best to wait, like you said. Never heard of sex causing breach, not sure if that’s a legit thing.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific was L breech then? Did they not find that out until you were in Labour?
Men crack me up, theres no chance this far along that sex will bring on breech lol! But i echo you on the driving in snow with mw to hosp etc.. 

Yeah Haydens sleep pattern isn’t consistent though, i wish it was ha, i bet hes up alot tonight! 

Gigs my SO is a self employed builder/Carpenter, hes done our extension & loft conversion himself, i always recommend him lol! Hes very anal about getting it right & to a angle & if a job cant be done, he’ll find a way lol! 

Glad Myles belly plug detached ok, Haydens fell off around 1-2wks aswell, they ick me out aswell! Nualas held in there for 3 bloody wks, gag! 

Oh i never knew root beer was non-alc, i love cream soda but not a fan of Dr Pepper, SO loves Dr Pepper with Dissarono


----------



## gigglebox

Ewwwwww on the belly raison! Des' hung there for 3-4 weeks before i finally was grossed out enough to plucked it off. That was one of those things no one prepared me for. The soft spot also freaks me out a little but i try to just light pet his head as to not feel it :rofl:

Pl i would remind him that if you had the baby today, he'll have a minimum 6 week wait before he can get his jollies again...

Ok let's talk mastitis! Who has had it? My boob feels like a sore muscle. Does not feel lumpy, is not red, not swollen, no visible signs of swollen duct. But i am feeling undet the weather and have a temp of 102.2f. Myles has a weigh in tomorrow so i'll be asking about myself while i'm there. 

I'm really thinking this kid has gained no weight and i'm on my way to formula supplementing *sigh*


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have told him that numerous times, but he puts my health fiirst, and an easier labour then last time. Remind me why I love him?? Just kidding!!!!!

Mastitis: fever and extremely sore boob(s). Like can't touch it with the pinky finger. Temperature yes and you'll usually feel quite under the weather. I have been able to avoid meds by having baby use the effected boob more then the other, massage especially during feeding and under a warm shower. The massage hurt like hell as well as the feeds, but I have been able to resolve within a day. Sounds all counter productive especially since it all hurt so bad, but worth it.

Weve been outside playing in the snow twice now and it's only noon ;) L loves it. Takes our big snow shovel and makes paths, even picks up the shovel full of snow, carries it around and makes a random pile of snow. Then the next path... he Hates going inside today! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Oh wow PL it isn't nearly that bad. It's just sore like a sore muscle but closer to the surface. Maybe it's just early stages? Or it is unrelated and i just caught some bug. 

Little Logan sounds so cute! I love when kids get focused on weird tasks. Makes me wonder what they're thinking...like why that specific spot for a snow pile? Lol


----------



## claireybell

Awww bless him, lil uns just LOVE the Snow & toddling about in their snow suits hehe! I hope he didnt get too cold :)

Sounds like just a bug Gigs, ive never had Mastitis but my boobs get reeeally sore & tender some days, like on the underside of them? .. i bet Myles has gained weight & you’ll be suprised how much, how old was he when he was weighed last? Was he at his birth weight or just under still? I just did a little googling & it says preemie babies/early babies the gain is lesser.. even if their early by just a couple a weeks!

Pacific bless your hubs, i reckon hes holding out thinking u def go into labour if u jiggy, my SO was convinced with Nuala & Hayden so he wouldnt gimme any in the last 2 weeks - not my overdue wks with Nuala though! You could always give yourself a treat lol that being said, im pretty sure its the hormone in the semen that gets things going..

Oh the soft spot - if u look at it in the light like your looking at the head straight on almost, you can see the pulse in it bobbing up & down .. weird! I was too scared to pull the Belly plug off incase it tore her skin open lol im weird like that


----------



## gigglebox

I prefer not to look that close!
He was under his birth weight by about 10oz when he left the hospital and still about the same at 10 days. I hope he's gained but we'll see...i guess it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if he needs supplemental formula. At least I could get help feeding him.


----------



## pacificlove

CB, L wasnt in the ideal position for an easy delivery. One if the smaller reasons the obgyn was suggesting C-section. (Main reason was infection and baby's high BP). 

Tmi: We'll, I hadn't cleaned up my hoha in a while so attempted tonight, should not have done that without sight :haha: it's now irritated between the lips. baby feels like it's pushing on the cervix too tonight. 
I would not ask my parents to drive up tonight if anything happens. It was snowing pretty hard earlier. 

Hopefully, for L, the snow will stick for tomorrow. DH promised him he'd get to play in it again tomorrow. Next winter I definitely want to take him for a long weekend of skiing, etc. We do have a gorgeous Alpine Resort not far from us. (Seriously the only one with meters of snow base with ocean views, drive a half hour and you can play golf on green grass in +10c on the same day by the ocean)

Gigs, yay for less weirdness to look at ;) fx Myles will have some weight gain. How long has it been since his last weight in?
As for boobs, sounds like it could be the start of mastitis, probably would not hurt to massage it just in case. The breast is full of milk ducts, I had issues on the sides being a side sleeper but have read that certain bras can be contributing to clogged ducts. (Wires, etc)


----------



## shaescott

Hey ladies! Pre-post disclaimer: I’m not sober right now :haha: I got drunk on alcoholic root beer watching the super bowl. 

Gigs I hope it’s not mastitis!

PL hopefully he’ll agree to jiggy when it’s convenient for baby to come, and if not, hopefully baby comes at a good time. 

CB yikes that’s scary about the pulsing soft spot, even if it’s normal it’s kinda freaky lol 

AFM I had a weird ass dream last night. Multiple actually, SO slept over and I woke up a few times so that may have contributed. I also threw out my temp cuz I kept waking up sweaty and his presence definitely made me hotter. 
Anyway, there’s multiple dreams but one super weird one. I’ll briefly summarize the earlier weird ones. I had one where my mom and dad and I had to kill some lady who was apparently my bus driver (played in the dream by Abby Lee Miller) cuz she tried to kill me first. And she let all our cats out and we had to differentiate them from random strays. 
I also had a dream where I kept trying to escape this compound and I escaped multiple times but kept getting found and brought back. It sucked. 
Final dream that’s been messing with me, more since I’m thinking about it while drunk: I dreamt I realized I was pregnant but not until I started showing, I realized in clinical, and then I went into labor early and found out it was twin boys, but the first boy sadly didn’t survive the birth (oddly enough named Hayden, sorry CB, idky) and the second boy (named Cameron, idky) survived and I was trying to breastfeed him but I was making legit zero milk from either breast and he was getting nothing and it was just really sad and then I went back to clinical not pregnant anymore and told people what happened and it was just shitty and sad. So yeah, it’s messing with me now that I’m inebriated lol. It’s making me want to cry and it was just a stupid nightmare. 

I’m frustrated about having to throw out a temp at 16dpo cuz like it’s bad timing to have to throw out a temp. Still getting little bits of EWCM mixed in with creamy CM. Uterus felt a little crampy an hour ago, idky. Feeling super broody again, maybe that’s why the dream is affecting me. 

Okay so that super bowl was the most boring game ever, the halftime show was even super boring. Bleh. But my team won, so that’s a success I suppose. 

I have a pharm exam tomorrow afternoon that I’m not even close to ready for, then a bunch of homework to do after the exam. I did the stuff due Monday morning today, thank goodness. I have to memorize RBC indices and the differential WBC percentages, and then a bunch of names of medications, and the coagulation cascade. I’m kinda doomed.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i bet he had lost more than the 10oz after u got home & then started gaining again & just coincidentally be the same weight when he was weighed again, ours get weighed at birth & then 2/3 days later & then again around day 5/7.. if u did feel you need to give formula, you could do formula & bf, Hayden has 3 bottles throughout the 24hrs & the boob in between, hes chubbed right out lol 8 wks today, Let us know how the weighing goes :) 

Pacific, fx this birth will be more straight forward for you :thumbup: 

Omg Shae your dream about killing the bus driver & she let out all your Cats :rofl: How many Cats we talking here??


----------



## gigglebox

Your dreams aound crazy vivid Shae. I really like the name cameron....hmm maybe you're due to ovulate. 

Cb he was 2 days then 5 days then 10 days at weigh in. It will be day 16 today. 

Is inadequate breast milk a thing? I feel like supply is not my issue but maybe quality is? Like it's not rich enough...

I've been (here and there) pumping out .5-1oz of foremilk before feeding him in hopes he gets more hindmilk. Guess we'll soon see...he certainly doesn't appear to be gaining. Hoping I'm pleasantly surprised!

Still feeling under the weather meh.

PL that resort sounds beautiful! I can't wrap my head around the visual of skiing whilst looking at the ocean. Logan reminds me a lot of Levy -- he would live outside if we let him. 21 months and he know how to get his feet into shoes. Des had to be taught. Yesterday Lev put on his boots and walked up to the door and said "outside! Outside!" Lol


----------



## ErinC

Hey Lovely ladies

sorry I've been out for a few days, been a bit hectic. bean is still hanging on in there. almost 5 weeks now since lmp. just got all of my bloodwork and urine results back and I am 100% healthy which is great, bad news is because my mum had diabetes, preclamsia and a stroke during birth I'm classed as high risk. even though is there is NOTHING wrong with me. so now I need an OGTT test this week and in a few months, double to ultrasounds and double the checks. good news is it's all bulk billed whoo.

we have finally decided on a reveal
we have managed to organise to get all of our close family together (divorced parents and all) and lied (said we were planning our wedding)
right before dinner we are going to hand out "wedding gift basket" ideas but they will actually be bags with little onesies in them personalised for each person there. We will get them to open them all at the same time


----------



## gigglebox

Erin that sounds absolutely perfect <3 bonus if you can record it! Yeah that's annoying about additional tests but those things really have no warning signs. The healthiest of people can still get them. But yay for more ultrasounds! Also, they may release you from high risk assessments if you continue to have no signs of anything.

Shae I forgot to comment on super bowl -- i watched up until the very sad half time show was over. I am not a football fan but I usually watch the super bowl. Terrible game, commercials, and half time show.

Evidently it is the lowest scoring game in super bowl history.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i am not even going to pretend I know anything about football, we did have it turned on for the commercials and half time show of which we missed half....

As for weight gain, are they using the same scale every time? They could be off from each other too. Also: you look at the him every day, you might not see the growth just because your eyes are constantly on him ;)
21 months and he puts his own shoes on! Holy Crp! L still needs some help, but maybe because his shoes are on the taller side. So for example when he wears his rain suit, it's still a bit big which makes his rubber boots a bit tight to put on. After his failed attempt to put on shoes hell bring me mine with "mama ..oes on, out.ide!"

Erin; sorry about being classed high-risk. They may back track later, but in the meantime enjoy the extra attention and views you get of baby!

Afm: my boobs have started to leak at night.. L is so right"baby out the belly!" Enter a deep sigh here... Or maybe my body is refusing labor until I pack the hospital bag? Definitely should do that today...


----------



## shaescott

CB re: cat dream well I have 5 cats but in the dream I remember one of the cats I had who died a few years ago was there so I’m not sure what the dream number was, exactly. I also remember distinguishing one of the newer cats... I’m just gonna guess about 5, and there was like 1-2 similar looking strays for each cat outside the house. But of course we didn’t stab her with kitchen knives over letting our cat out, she tried to kill me on the bus and then followed me into my house. 
*At this time I’d like to remind the FBI that this was a dream and I’m not a murderer.*

Gigs I really hope he’s gained! The only reference to inadequate nutrition from enough milk I can think of off the top of my head is an autobiography I read where the lady was breastfeeding her baby and he wasn’t gaining weight and her neighbor lady said her milk wasn’t nutritious enough or something and the neighbor started breastfeeding him instead and he gained weight. So it’s possible I suppose, but I haven’t asked Mr. Google. 
Yeah they were really vivid dreams, but for some reason I don’t remember any of my dreams from last night, and my temp didn’t spike at all. My temps have also been messed up by alcohol Friday and Sunday, and sleeping with SO Saturday night. But I think I still would’ve noticed a spike, whereas I’m getting a weird upward trend instead. 
Yeah it was honestly the most boring Super Bowl ever, only one touchdown, lowest scoring ever, halftime show was awful (like compare it to Katy Perry’s crazy show), nobody wanted Adam Levine to take off his shirt, and they teased us with the spongebob thing and just used it to introduce Travis Scott instead of actually playing the victory song like everyone had asked. The AFC championships was actually entertaining to watch, the super bowl was like watching paint dry. 

Erin sorry about being classed as high risk. My grandmother had pre-eclampsia only with her first child, my mom was considered low risk but perhaps because it was only with my grandmother’s first of 6 births. Considering your mom had multiple issues it makes sense to do extra monitoring just to be safe, like Gigs said even the healthiest people can get pre-e or gestational diabetes. 
Your pregnancy announcement sounds lovely! I hope everyone is super excited and happy!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I don't know anything about sponsgenon or that significance...explain!

Pl how's the weather? Are your folks coming up soon? Are you going to get hubby to do the deed? Or pity sex as mine calls it lol

In other news...
My SIL had her baby this morning! It was so fast she didn't have tine for any pain relief. He was 7lbs 8oz (one oz shy of Myles). Sadly I can't meet him yet since I'm sick :roll: pics are cute though. I mean he looks like every other swollen newborn in our family right now lol


----------



## gigglebox

Napping in the cosleeper! Small victories :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs there was this huge petition or something to play the sponge bob victory song at the super bowl and they were teasing that they were gonna do it, and then they teased us with a 2 second sponge bob clip and didn’t play the song and went straight into a rapper performing. A lot of people are unamused. 
Congrats to your SIL! Sorry you’re sick and can’t see the baby :( super cute pic of Myles!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm ok I don't know what the victory song is but ok!

PL i am not knowledgeable in football either. Sports in general, really...except disc golf!

I wanted to suggest raun boots with handles for Logan. Have you seen them? They were great for Des. As i said he definitely needed some training to get his shoes on. I think the rain boots were what we started with.


----------



## pacificlove

Omg gigs! Such an adorable picture! 

We'll, it definitely snowed a lot (for our region), id be willing to bet that most businesses and schools will be closed today. The sun us coming so I doubt it'll be around much longer. L is already asking to go into the snow. Guess I better take him ;) my are still supposed to come up this thursday but weather report is calling for more snow Wednesday.
Good news is: I brought up pitty sex with DH this morning (after we were all up already) and I said "I have given it to you, so it's your turn to give it to me". He laughed, but sounded agreeable! 

Shae, I have vivid dreams too. Last night I dreamed that I was being transferred to my brothers school, but it ment my brother had to watch L while I had classes. My brothers teachers would be more linient since they were 2 years closer to graduation.... As a backstory: my brother is that akward uncle who doesn't want to break a child by just holding them :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific happy 39 weeks! Oh and silly husband sex doesn't make a baby go breech. Hope youcan convince him for some action. Glad L had fun in the snow :) I hope V gets anothet opportunity this winter.

CB I had bad hemmrhoids pp. I ended up buying a donut cushion so I wouldn't sit on them or my tear. It was a great investment and packed in my labor bag:haha: yay for a long stretch of sleep.

Pretty day before O is perfect timing. If I had option of day before or day of O. I would choose day before because it gives sperm time to meet egg before the egg starts breaking down. FX!!

Shae yay for no hangover!! Also that sucks about those awful vivid dreams. I often have nightmares and sometimes I'm other people including opposite gender. I had a horrible one the other night that I don't want to discuss on this site. Good luck on your exam!!

Gigs glad Myles is taking steps to sleeping in cosleeper :) and amazing news about hubby's business!!! Oh mit green walls, yuck!! I think in an auto shop it would really bring out every little speck of this or that.

My favorite is pearls then diamonds. My birthstone is a diamond :) also I hate the umbilical cord stump. It takes everything not to scrub it off. I'm a horrible scab picker, pimple popper, sunburnt skin peeler :rofl: yup I'm gross.

Yay for NB nephew!! Sorry you are still ill. I never had mastitis, have things progressed any? Has Myles had his weight check?FX

Erin sorry you are being classified high risk. I suppose silver lining is you aren't diagnosed with these conditions but get extra scans. The glucose test isn't as bad as people make it out to be imo. If you have bad MS I suppose it might be different. I echo gigs that sometimes healthy women develop conditions through no fault of their own.

Your announcement is going to be amazing :) it's nice when people are together for a "different reason".


AFM busy weekend again. It was supposed to be more relaxed, oh well. Had my appt this morning and no changes with cervix so that's good. OB said they won't check again until 39/40 weeks unless I had contractions or requested. I'll probably just wait til something happens as I think it's unnecessary if I don't have symptoms. I had gbs swab. So hoping it's negative but if not it's not the worst thing. Anyone else's office offer another HIV test in 3rd tri?? I signed a paper waiving it as I was tested in 1st tri and I'm in a monogamous marriage.


----------



## shaescott

PL haha glad the pity sex argument seems to have worked! Also good to know I’m not the only one who gets vivid dreams.

Flueks yeah they can be awful, when I remember my dreams vividly they usually are nightmares. I think I may be fertile as well because despite the baby dream being nightmarish it’s making me want a baby anyway :dohh:, and for some reason it’s making me want to breastfeed? :saywhat: 
The brain is a wacky organ, I’m telling ya.


----------



## gigglebox

Well, Myles only gained 100 grams from his last appointment so i am going to start supplementing with formula. I'm totally heartbroken by this news...crying and having a pity party over here. I can't believe once again I'm failing at breastfeeding and this time everything went "right". I just feel really defeated...it feels like I fail at birth and I fail at nursing, the two things that are supposed to be natural for women. Oh well...not much i can do. He needs some chub though. He is reminding me a lot of Levy when he wasn't gaining weight. 

That first bottle is the hardest...feels like defeat. I remember this feeling well from last time.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m so sorry :( you did absolutely everything you could. Try to remember that fed is best, and whatever it takes for little Myles to gain some chub is what’s best for him. Let yourself feel all the feelings, and try to go easy on yourself. Women throughout history have always had trouble with childbirth and nursing, no matter how natural it is.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, fed is best, I agree with that! A C-section isnt a failed birth, it's just an alternate way. Any birthed baby is a successful birth doesn't matter how. Don't let your brain or heart tell you otherwise where so many other moms will correct you! 

He'll Chubb out soon enough!


----------



## ErinC

*gigs:* adorable photo, hopefully everything goes well. don't feel defeated he will get there :).

*Shae:* I have vivid dreams when not pregnant so can only imagine the doozies i'm in for now.

*Flukey*: hope all is well with the tests. I also have to take SEVERAL throughout this whole thing and i've only just started

on the plus side, I feel as though I am bonding a little more every day, and especially talking with SO about the big reveal with the family. they have all confirmed they can make it which is wonderful. I have ordered all of the onesies online and I'm looking for iron on tracing paper so I can start designing each one.
can't wait for another 3 weeks when I get my first scan! then it might feel more real. thank god I have work and onesie decorating to make the time go fast


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm so sorry. I know how it feels to "fail" at breastfeeding. It was a horrible feeling and I kept getting all this advice to do this or that. Well I did this and that but it was never enough. I'm hoping that BFing works this time, but if not that it won't be so painful. Formula is not horrible, but I think the whole pro BF is so extreme that it makes you feel like a failure:hugs: also you didn't fail at birth. You gave birth to 3 beautiful boys and it doesn't matter vaginal or CS.

Erin I'm glad you are feeling more bonded now. Once you hear the heartbeat it'll mist likely grow stronger. Then for me finding out gender makes it even more real. Are you finding out or staying team yellow? Waiting for that first appt/scan is torture. Seems once you hit 2nd tri it'll fly by :)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Wow, there was a lot to read between my last post and this one. So, I'll do my best to reply to things I can remember...

Root beer - My dad (as a German man) once described it to some German tourists as "coke with soap." I think it tastes more like coke and mouthwash. Either way, gross.

Umbilical cords - I still have mine from when I was a baby and I recently just got Alex's out of that plastic clamp they put in it. Need to find a small, safe container for it. They're not gross to me. lol

Alcohol - I've had some drink here and there. Even had a couple this weekend, but FX that'll be it for a while.

Gigs - Glad to hear things are going well for DH and the shop. And that Myles slept a little longer in the cosleeper. He looks so sweet. I know how you feel about your "mom fails". I can't really offer advice, but I totally have the same mindset. Congrats to your sister.

shae - I've had some messed up dreams in the past too. Can't remember details though. Hopefully you won't feel shaken for too long.

Flueky - Thanks. And good job keeping S in for longer than V. Still keeping my FX that you'll make it to 37 weeks.

I hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, I'm only 5dpo, but I got antsy and took a test. Negative, of course. I know I had a squinter at 9dpo last time, so I guess I should probably wait til the weekend to test again. SO and I have been looking up houses online in our area, but until he goes to the bank and talks to his realtors, we're not 100% on what we can afford, so it's just dreaming right now.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, having purchased twice and hopefully a third time this summer: find a mortgage broker. Don't bother with the bank because they will only give you their rates while looking at your credit score (each look will lower it). A mortgage broker will look once and shop at all the institutions finding you the best "deal". At least that is the case here in bc ;) ours worked a lot harder then the banks ever did to make the first home purchase happen! Been our experience every time. We've gone back to our mortgage broker for advice on home building (loans for that) etc. He's been a fantastic resource so we plan to use him again this summer with the next purchase. 
Fyi: MLS and your financial institution has online calculators that should give you a fairly accurate idea of what you need from a financial aspect (income, down payment, etc)

Oh, it's cold outside and our furnace seems to have kicked the bucket somewhat... We can still manually get heat going, but not with the thermostat. Since we are renting, (hopefully onky until more properties come available on the market), we have notified the landlord. Fx for a simple solution soon. Only so much we can do as a tenant... Ugh!


----------



## Jezika

Whew had a lot to catch up on. Spread it across several days so undoubtedly have forgotten a lot, but here goes, and apologies in advance for a monster post...

Pretty - coke with mouthwash sounds about right. Can’t stand it. Please share any future tests, hello!

Gigs - I hear you on the mum fails. I think perhaps rather than having failed at anything, these were just things you really wanted and so of course it feels really sh*t. Will you keep going with BFing and supplementing? Maybe some of the suggestions the other folks here had would help boost supply/quality/whatever, if you wanted to go that route of course. OH, re: diamonds, as I think I said before, I was obsessed too and then overjoyed since I discovered moissanite, coz it’s way cheaper, just as clear/hard/long lasting, and sparklier/throws more rainbows. Maybe put a bug in hubby’s ear that when the business is thriving he can get you a little bling-blang to celebrate your hat-trick. As for cosleeper success, I hope it keeps going well! I have no advice, since my “solution” was to just give in and bedshare for life. To be fair, it had a great effect on my sleep for the first year.

CB - your car story is wild! And did you get much snow? Can’t remember now. I’ve seen pics from friends in Basingstoke and they got soooo much! One friend fashioned a 6-foot snow slide complete with steps for her son, ALL from snow!

Erin - congrats and happy to hear you’re adjusting to the idea of having a baby. The onesie reveal is so awesome. I was never ever a baby person either AT ALL, though always knew I’d love my own. It did take a while to feel that all-consuming love, though. I find parenting a toddler a lot more rewarding (but also more exhausting) than a baby.

Flueks - you’re hanging in there, yay! I can’t rememver if you said, but how’s V feeling about her little sister arriving soon?

PL - I’m so on baby watch for you. I can’t tell you how intrigued I am about the sex (gender lol), whether it’ll all happen quickly, whether you’ll get your vbac, what name you’ll go with etc. Get some pork sword in already!!! There is NO way that baby is turning upside down with such limited space at this stage, esp just from a bit of willy.

Shae - I had something to say about something you said a while back but forgot, so just know I did have something to say that involved you. It was going to be profound, obviously.

Kitty - I think it’s great that you want to switch careers and do something you’ll enjoy more or find more stimulating. It sounds like you’ve got quite a solid plan. While I did do my A levels in the UK, I went straight into working in the financial sector and doing exams for becoming a financial adviser but I hated that. It was all sales, really, which is not my thing. My dad always expected me to go to uni and I always thought I would, so I started feeling like I’d let myself and him down as time kept ticking by. Then I moved to Canada at 22, thankfully did not get hired at the Toronto offices of the investment company I’d been at in London, and then enrolled in an undergraduate program in psychology at 24. I definitely have no regrets about that. Of course I didnt have kids at the time, but I do still have 2-3 years before I finish this PhD and that’s with a Tilly. Money’s tough esp coz where we live is so expensive but DH makes okay money, he works at my uni so my tuition is waived, plus I have scholarships. Do you have ideas about possible careers within those areas of interest you mentioned? Re: psychology, if you’re considering becoming a therapist, there are certainly ways to do it in the UK that don’t take forever or cost an arm and a leg. A friend of mine in the UK went through some counseling training program and I’m fairly sure she’ll have a pretty decent set-up. Kind of wish I’d done the equivalent here rather than literally over 10 years of postsecondary education just to get a doctor title. It has definitely been intellectually stimulating but perhaps a bit overkill. 

AFM (coz my above biography wasn’t enough) I realized I hadn’t updated on my friend with preeclampsia. I think I’m gonna repeat a lot so forgive me. So the day I’d seen her in hospital, she’d said she thought it was a huge overreaction that they’d made her stay in hospital (which was one day after she’d discharged herself to go to an important work meeting because she didn’t want to wait for crucial blood results despite ALL the symptoms of preeclampsia being present, and was also the same day she was told her baby had a skip in his heartbeat). Can’t remember if I mentioned, but the docs gave her a steroid shot to boost lung development in case baby had to come early, but she and her hubby refused the second steroid shot (supposed to be two shots 24 hours apart) coz her hubby saw on google that the shot could cause ADHD and other learning difficulties later in life (he’s got major anxiety around health stuff). She asked our friend group’s advice and we all (including our med school friend) said ADHD is far less scary than potential respiratory distress, plus I’d looked fairly extensively on research databases and could find only one study that found a link (small sample, imperfect design yadda yadda yadda) but of course it had hit media at the time and therefore was now appearing to be a solid “thing” for anyone naively googling. Turned out all the docs there basically reassured her of the exact same stuff but they still chose to ignore it. The next day she went really downhill and they finally realized refusing the second shot was a huge mistake, and luckily, previously unbeknownst to them, they could just about sneak the second shot in within a 36-hour max window, so thankfully they did. She was induced the day after that coz she had signs of liver damage, and the poor thing was basically in horrendous pain from even just the cervical checks and foley insertion, so she got an epidural but then was still feeling extreme nausea from the magnesium she was given for the pre. After 36 hours, she wasn’t progressing much and they didn’t think baby could handle waiting for pitocin, so they did a c section. Their little guy was 3.5lbs and my poor friend didn’t even get to see him properly until two days later once she was out of some awful mental fog from the magnesium and the most exhaustion of her life. He’d ended up being born at 33.5 weeks and will stay in NICU for a while (he’s been there almost two weeks already). I feel for them a lot. She broke down when they came home without the baby once she was finally discharged. I can’t even imagine. Makes me realize how lucky I am, and all I did was moan about going overdue. Admittedly the haemorrhage wasn’t much fun, but taken together, it also just highlights how much we all seem to go through when bringing babies into this world.

In other news, we had awfully cold weather last week. We took Tilly to daycare daily (40-min walk each way) in the most intense subzero temperatures. One day is was -35 CELSIUS with windchill. Of course it was the only time we’d left our car seat in a different town so couldn’t even get cab. Anyway we survived. Except now DH has hardcore flu and Tilly just for fever tonight too so I’m just waiting for all of us to be bedridden corpses while trying to look after an equally sick toddler and each other. Fun times.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs hugs. I know that exact shitty feeling. I felt so defective when I had to fortify my breast milk when he didn’t gain weight and was crying 8+ hours a day. I know it sucks a** but fed is best for sure.

Sorry skimming

Pretty gl with that timing!

Shae gl with the studying

Ugh done sorry I’m sick from eating bad food and being sick. A was almost hospitalized today for breathing issues. His oxygen was low but thankfully he responded to the emergency treatment so we went home. He’s been in bed for two hours and woken up three times. Had to get a sub so I’m missing my third staff meeting in a row. Literally only once a month but somehow I missed it each time. Thank god I am permanent. Life is just still kicking my a**


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - I'll mention that option to SO. He works for a bank (with computers, not money) and he apparently got a bit of a better rate for the mortgage on his condo cuz he's an employee. We also bank with different companies, so I dunno how much of a hassle that's gonna be. 1 bed/1 bath condos in the area seem to be going for around $340K-430K. SO says he has about $170K left to pay on his mortgage, so he could potentially end up with at least $100K and I have about $28K saved, so that's a pretty decent down payment. But, like I said, he's the one that needs to get off his ass and make a few appts. 

Jez - Wow, that's so crazy and scary about what your friend went though. Best wishes to her son and FX they get to bring him home soon. And it was pretty frigid here too, hopefully it won't be so cold going forward.

Dobby - Sorry to hear that life is still crap and you and A are under the weather. Wishing you both a speedy recovery.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez, so sorry for your friend. I gained a new perspective this pregnancy with the labor scare at 34 weeks and then having a 7lb 9oz baby...i know that is average but with him being nearly 2 pounds less than my last two, he just seemed (seems) so small...i kept thinking about how small he would have been at 34 weeks and felt so sorry for NICU parents. The emotional psin from that must be horrible. I hope they're able to take baby home soon and that your friend suffered no permanent damage. Also i'd wager she was more or less in denial, hence her reluctance to accept help & medical intervention. Glad she got the steroid shots in, hopefully they helped! 

Dobs i'm sorry life is still being a bear. Any update on ex SO? Is he finally on top of owed payments?

Pretty i agree we need test pics.

There is some sort of chaos happening outside...not sure if it's an owl or dogs or both...but they won't shut up....and a car drove by then laud on its horn...guessing an animal in the road but who knows. 

Formula feeding went ok. He wasn't a huge fan of the bottle but when he was done he actually looked satiated for the first time ever. Tonight was a 4 hour struggle to get him to sleep and i think he actually emptied both boobs. He hadn't done that before. So i ended up giving him an oz of formula then another oz of pumped milk and he again was satiated. I laid him in the cosleeper and he fidgeted for a bit but finally fell asleep! 

Maybe I do have a supply issue...? But I've been able to express after feeds so i figured it was a quality issue. Regardless, the plan for now is to both breastfeed and formula feed at least a 2oz bottle a day and then as needed. Next weight check is next Thursday.


----------



## gigglebox

4 hours in the cosleeper last night :dance: 'course now he won't nap anywhere but on me :roll:

I want black out curtains


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that’s exciting to be thinking about buying! My only pessimist weigh in is that you should be careful about how your purchase when buying with someone else. My stepdad is so shady about money, so my mom buys everything with him as business partners not domestic partners. Biggest pro being if she dies before him (unlikely but still) that he doesn’t get her half. She dictates where it goes so she can make sure her kids are not screwed over by my stepdad who feels like he needs to leave everything to my stepbrother.

Gigs don’t look at it as quality. Just think of it as calories. For whatever reason, Myles needs more cals than is in your breast milk. Just like we can eat a delicious meal and then still want dessert when you are done. Totally not a quality thing.

I went back and forth on black outs then opted not because daycare is all windows lol. Sometimes I wish I had them for me! :rofl:

He is 3 weeks late on one payment and still no daycare. His excuse is not knowing who to make the check to. Mind you it says specifically check to me mailed to my attorney must be received by this date it’s late with this much interest after this date. Eye roll. So at this moment he owes me over $2k. 

Meanwhile I owe
My mom just under 2k
Credit cards just under 37k

And not to get political but someone nameless f*ed up my deductions so instead of getting 9k from my taxes I am getting 2k. Color me unamused.

Meanwhile my union and district are getting nowhere. I’m ready to strike because I can’t leave lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty good luck with everything. Definitely be careful with buying a home with someone. However, DH and I bought a house together after dating 4 months :rofl: sometimes you know it looks "odd" from the outside but you know it's right. I can definitely relate to that. Oh and I can't wait for you to test this weekend!

Pacific oh no!! I hope the furnace is fixed or that you have some heat source.

Jez she isn't really able to understand. I think it'll go well though. She loves babies. She likes to push her baby dolls in the stroller too. I know things will be different as this baby will take much more of my attention and always be with us but I'm still optimistic. What a wild ride for your friend. Glad she got the 2nd steroid shot. I do hate that her baby is still in NICU. I'm blessed V came home when we did. My SIL asked if I'd talk about premature babies back at end of 2017. I declined because I truly can't fully relate to those parents that had their baby in NICU for days, weeks,
months. Hope you don't get sick.

Dobby sorry for sickness. I'm relieved he wasn't hospitalized. Oh and love our black out curtains in our bedroom. Got them when we bought the house. As for taxes, DHs jobs barely took any federal so it screwed us a bit. We have to pay but could be worse. 

Gigs yay for 4 hours of sleep in his cosleeper :happydance: V struggled more with naps than overnight sleep. I remember having to lie beside her as she napped as if not she would wake up. I'm glad he seems to be satiated after feedings now.

AFM GBS came back negative :happydance: I'm feeling pretty crampy this evening. I'm kinda hoping 37 weeks but part of me is like "I'm ready". I suppose it's more of I'm not afraid of what condition she'll be in and getting tired of work at the moment.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about all the money problems. The tax thing sucks, I’m sadly not surprised :( also sounds like your ex is continuing to prove that he is a POS. I hope he sends the checks he owes you. 

Flueks yay for negative! Hopefully she comes at exactly 37 weeks so she’s baked long enough but you can get that break from work (though a baby is also work, of course).

AFM no big temp rise yet, but I saw a tiny bit of blood in my CM today so hopefully I’ll get that rise in the morning. I have to get up early for clinical though, so hoping that won’t affect it too much.


----------



## pacificlove

Finally got a round of bd! I had to remind hubby that the mw doesn't want me to go over too far, especially as a vbac! Fingers crossed, legs wide open :haha: sorry bad joke...

Gigs, yay on the 4 hours. Fx you are now on the on and upwards trend! 

Dobs, sorry about your troubles still. Any way you will still see that tax money? 

Flueky: same here: gbs negative, not that they make a big deal out of it here....

Feel like I am forgetting a bunch...
Hospital bag is backed, sort of: some baby clothes, some for me, hospital provides wipes and diapers, shampoo and shower gel.... Phone charger and toothbrush, hair brush will go in when we go. It sounds too simple, probably forgetting something, but at least we aren't a ferry ride away from home this time around!


----------



## shaescott

PL yay for BD and packed bag! Sounds like you’re ready for baby to come any time now!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs ugh money is such a bitch. We're living off our loan right now which means our debt is at an all time high (as we're using the HELOC to fund the business). It does not feel good having this much debt...hopefully it pays off. Before we had kids we both worked full time and had 20k in savings! The irony is we moved in part to have less financial burden. We ended up putting a lot down on the house and then getting screwed by the contractor...oh well! Anyway here's to hoping ex pays you, including interest. 

Pretty My house advice: make sure your names are both on the deed. Maybe that sounds obvious but I recently found out my SIL is not on the deed with BIL so it's caused issues...that said they are married so she is entitled to half anyway. 

Hubs & I bought our first house before we were engaged. Pretty much everyone was opposed to it but we figured we could always sell it if we didn't work out. In the end we worked out fine and sold the house for about 90k more than we bought it after about 4 years :thumbup:

Fluek glad your test was negative. Is everything prepared at home for the little lady? 

Pl somehow i missed the pic of your deck in the snow. I had to do a double take because i thought it was my deck! They're very similar. If it snows again i'll have to take a comparison shot. Don't forget sone hair ties in that hospital bag! Any labor signs?


----------



## claireybell

Pretty lol at 5dpo testing, we all been there :haha: Fx for that line in few days time! Great news on looking to buy somewhere together though!

Flueks im glad you had no more early labour signs. Im sure V will be ok with new baby, maybe act up a lil more than usual gor attention but if shes generally really good I’m sure she’ll be fine. My friends new baby is 2 wks old & her lil boy is 20 months, hes so loving & gentle with him, kisses the lot, its so sweet <3 

Gigs dont beat yourself up re the bf’ing & Milk thing, as long as Myles gets fed & gains is all that counts, i agree with Dobbys analogy of think Calories :thumbup: Also, bf’ing is tough on the body & your doing an ace job, supplementing with a couple of bottles here n there is great & also means if your mega tired or need to do something like Bath, go out gor the eve, another person can do the feed & it gives you a break. :) Ooh & congrats to your SIL & to you on becoming an Aunt! Hope you feel better soon Gigs & then get some new baby pics of the boys together <3 Myles looks toooo cute in his crib! 

Lol Pacific.. i hope the jiggy helps bring labour on! I remember with Nuala i told SO i want it hard hahaha seemed to do the trick as i went into labour the next day later afternoon :haha: 

Ah Dobs im sorry to hear A was in Hospital, im glad he was discharged ok though, fx he gets lots better real soon, colder months makes them worse i find :hugs: He will eventually grow out of catching every bug & virus thats lurking, Riley caught everything, by 2-3yrs he started getting ill less & less. Your ex SO needs to pull his finger out hus butt & cough up what he owes you, i really feel angry for you! 

Jez, congrats to your friend & arrival of new bub, i couldnt imagine leaving Hospital without my baby that mustve been so hard on them :( I hope she recovers quickly from the csection & baby is staying strong! 

We had a light sprinkling of Snow but yes Badingstoke got LOADS! I saw some fb pics if friends up there, so jealous haha there was literally loads of it! I hope Tillys temp goes down & hubs feeks better & you dont catch anything! 

Urhh I keep getting on/off period like cramps its so rubbish! If i do get one, it should be quite light as im bf’ing still but maybe my body is just practicing it lol!


----------



## shaescott

Good morning ladies, I’m up early for clinical as it’s wednesday. Temp went up 0.32 degrees, so not sure if it’s enough to be O but I think there’s a decent chance it is, I’ll have to see what the next few temps are.


----------



## gigglebox

Spunds like it shae, from your other symptoms 

Cb you are hilarious. 
I'm jealous of your snow! We're having unseasonably warm weather and it's bringing out spring peepers (frogs) and bugs...I hope the frogs make it but as far as bugs, maybe a snow or deep frost will get 'em and keep the bugs down this year! 

I hope your period isn't back so soon! 

Which gives me a brain chain thought...i am going to miss sex with no pull out :(


----------



## claireybell

Gigs if your still bf’ing & using booby as soothers in between & doing odd formula bottles im sure your period will stay away, i was abit crampy last wk for couple of days & then nothing.. fx none of us get the big ‘P’ :) 

On the subject on sex, ive finally managed to do it, only took 8 wks lol! It was very uncomfy more than painful, tbh im highly suprised with SO that he lasted more than 5 mins given how unbelievably tight i am down there atm Lol!


----------



## pacificlove

CB yay on sexy time. lots of lube ;)

Gigs, frogs! You are ahead of us :) we are still frozen, which is unbelievable for our area that snow lasts longer then 12 hiurs. Oh well, at least the bears are hybernating. There have been a few mornings where I can hear seals in the far distance....

Afm: I did feel crampy after sexy time last night, baby has been super active most of the night so sleep wasn't that good and then woke up at my usual time of 430am. Nothing at the moment, but I feel like labour is more imminent then last week.. if that makes sense.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just posting this morning's test. Looks negative to me. 7dpo.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl is IS more imminent so that does make sense! 

Cb on plus side feeling ovulation means i can have safe no pull out sex afterwards :thumbup: but i only trust it if it's strong enough and after a few cycles of testing it so not sure how long it'll be til then :/ hmmm yes maybe lube? I think there's also like estrogen cream or something you can get from ob if it's a dryness thing.

Pretty still early!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae hope clinicals go well today :) oh and I'd say you Od today

Pacific yay for finally getting some ;) have to enjoy while you can. My only concern with being gbs positive would be not getting 2 doses of IV antibiotics in before her birth which may result in longer stay for baby. I also have some snacks, breast pads, hairband in my bag. Oh and labor should happen most likely within a week I'd say :)

Gigs that's funny that we both bought a house with our DHs before we were engaged. I just have a few things to wash but I'm pretty much ready for her. I feel so much better that I'll be prepared this time.

We also are very warm, possibly record breaking. I'm enjoying the nice mild temps. Oh and I'm going to miss carefree sex. However, I will give it up over taking bcp, depo, or IUD. I might do bbt eventually or order an ava bracelet to temp/track for me. 

CB thanks for extra reassurance. I do think me being in the hospital will be a bit hard on her. She is used to me lying down with her for 15 minutes at bedtime. She doesn't have to be asleep, just wants me there for a bit. My mom is going to stay with her though. Hope that awful AF doesn't come back for a bit. I was 15 weeks pp when mine came and I combifed through 12 weeks. I'm not looking forward to first time pp. We got through it and it got back to normal though.

Pretty hehe another POAS addict. My first faint bfp was 10dpo with IC this time.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, my mw didn't push the gbs swap... But to be on the safe side, I decided for it ;) no harm in doing the testing.

Lol, our first house we bought as well before we were engaged. I had a lot of worry about it, especially since we were classified as "common law partners". DH at the time had a few financial issues which made it near impossible to be on the mortgage, so we kept him off. It was a bit of a blessing in disguise, because our next home purchase a few years later we financed only on his name and I still have house #1 (we are unable to sell it so far! ) Had we both been on mortgage#1 our budget would not have bought us what we had. House #2 sold last fall, so our next purchase will be again just on dh, mind you: I don't even have any significant income to show at the moment anyway!

Sleep has been bad for me the last few days: I worry that if labor starts late evening ill be too exhausted by the time it's time to push.


----------



## shaescott

Just checked my cervix and it’s like long? Like it’s low and firm but also it’s like it has a neck to it and I’m confused. Anyone ever get that?


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae my cervix gets like that right before my period, like literally day before


----------



## shaescott

PL I’d imagine it’s definitely more imminent. Fingers crossed for a safe and healthy delivery soon!

Pretty you’re still super early, but I totally get the urge to test early, I’ve done it before 9 dpo sooo many times. Hopefully in like 2 days we’ll be seeing a line on your tests!

Flueks I also want to get an Ava bracelet, mostly cuz I wouldn’t have to temp every morning. It says it can’t be used with hormonal birth control but since I still ovulate tbh I think it would still work, but it’s too expensive to take the risk. So when I finally get off all bc and am ready to get pregnant I might get one, if I can spare the cash.
Also it was super warm Monday and Tuesday here as well, it was 60 degrees and yet it was -1 on Thursday! Crazy change! We call it false spring around here. It’s like 30 degrees today.

Kitty hm that’s interesting, it’s odd considering where I am in my cycle but I’m glad it’s happened to other people.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs - yes loadsa lube was used & will continue to be haha its just tight uncomfy but im sure it will ease up over next few times :) Ive also read about those Estrogen creams, thankyou, def helpful if bf apparently:thumbup: How did Myles sleep last night? 

Flueks Nuala likes that before bed aswell, 5 mins cuddle or storybook time while she drinks her Milk & then off she goes, im sure she’ll be fine with your Mum whilst your in Hospital. My pp period with Riley was around 6 months & was mega heavy but Nualas was just slightly heavier than a normal one, just depends i guess.. 

Pacific does L still nap inbthe daytime? Are u able to have a nap when he does and/or go to bed abit earlier with lotsa wedged pillows & try & relax abit into some zzzZ’s, i had real sh**ty sleep in many wks leadung up to Hayden being born, its awful! Hugs hun! Hoping it wont be too long now, how long will they let u go overdue? (fx u dont) 

Pretty you are super early so keep testing hehe

Kitty ;) hows things in the new abode? Are u guys unpacked properly yet.. 

Shae, ive never felt my cervix so i cant comment hun.. looks like u got a temp shift though! Hope clinicals went ok today :)

Just finished giving Hayden a bottle half hr ago & hes snoring in his baby bouncy chair, off to the basket in a minute i think!


----------



## claireybell

Snoozy boy <3


----------



## ErinC

*Clairey* gorgeous photo
*dobby* so sorry about the financial issues. i know how you feel, i've been there
*pretty* keep testing, my first light as hell result was 8DPO, 5 weeks now
*shae* sorry I don't usually check my cervix so I wouldnt know

i've still been crampy and I spot after sex ugh which has me on all sorts of edges lol. I had a OGTT test this morning. once again thanks to my mother ha ha ha so fingers crossed I do ok on that. still holding out for 8 week scan
because I've been so crampy and spotty I couldn't help myself and bought FRER 3 pack and took one on the 2nd pee today and the test line came up really dark within seconds and the control line was extremely faint so I'm taking that as a good sign bean is still hanging on in there.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Congrats on the negative GBS! I hear you about wanting to be done with work. Can't wait til I get another year off, if I even go back after mat leave.

PL - Congrats on the BD-ing. lol. Your hospital bag sounds like it's good to go.

CB - There's no need to brag about your tight lady bits.  And Hayden looks so peaceful.

That's for all the house-buying advice, everyone. I'll keep it all in mind and let you know if the tiny fire under SO's ass fizzles out or gets bigger. And ya, I figured it was too early to test. Like I said, my first BFP with the last pg was a faint line at 9dpo. I think I'll test tomorrow at 8dpo though. Anywho, just having a 7% alc. lemonade, watching the hockey game and then I'm gonna try to get Alex to sleep before 9pm. My mom watched him today cuz his daycare was closed due to the weather. She said he slept from 11am-3pm. WHERE WERE THESE NAPS WHEN I WAS ON MAT LEAVE? He only ever slept on me for the whole friggen year.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific hope you get a good night of rest before labor. I slept horribly the night before I had V due to the lovely diarrhea clean out. I think I was so hyped up on adrenaline that I didn't feel too tired to push. In fact I was so hyped up afterwards I didn't go to sleep until 4 hours after she was born. In any case just saying you'll find the strength but still hope you get some rest.

Shae I never checked cervix, just cm and I typically just checked cm on tp. I'm thinking of buying one off ebay or something. I know it's not marketed to avoid but I don't see why I can't confirm O with bbt shift. I kniw it's a bit wild with temps but I'm loving it. 60s and low 70s are my ideal temps.

CB my periods were actually pretty light, hoping for the same this time. If not, oh well I suppose. Hayden is so cute!!! Gah I love seeing all these babies!!

Erin could have a sensitive cervix or maybe a sch. I had a sch with my first. I spotted once after sex, but never anymore. It ended up resolving on it's own too. Barely there control line is a good sign. FX your test results are good. When is your 8 week scan??

Pretty I keep hoping to win the lottery. Enough to pay off vehicles and house so I could take time off for awhile. However I only play 4 to 5 times a year typically. Wow what a long nap!! I'd freak because I know it would mean V's nighttime sleep wouldn't be as long. She typically sleeps 11 hours. Sleeps 9 p.m. til 8 a.m. I only get an hour and a half nap during the day but that's fine with me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Erin I also spotted after sex first tri. My gym said it’s not uncommon. Can’t say if it resolves because after first tri I wished my ex would just die so sex didn’t happen very often

Pretty excited to see you testing! Early for sure but I like your odds

Pl ditto on hoping you get some rest before labor starts

Fluek dunno if I said it (I def thought it) just woot for passing your test!

Shae I don’t check my cervix either so useless there

K all I have since I just read this page :rofl: had meetings until 6. 

Money is money and will get sorted if ex just pays his shit on time. My fed refund is already processing into my bank account so here’s hoping I can get one card under 10k by the end of this month! I’d be stoked.


----------



## pacificlove

Can't remember who asked: L pretty much gave up his nap time. There is the odd day where he'll fall asleep on the couch or coming back from town in the car.. on the other hand he goes to bed between 6 and 7 and sleeps until 7 or 730. So still 12-13 hours a day. 

Cb, that picture is so precious!!

Erin, I believe spotting in first tri especially after sex I believe can be common. 

My mw is coming by in the morning: here come the sweep! (I hope ;) ) my parents are coming soon after, mom to stay until baby is born...


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb my friends daughter is like that. Doesn’t nap at all anymore but I’d put a consistent 12 hours at night. Doesn’t wake up at all.

A still naps once for 2-3 hours and once for 30-60 minutes if he is tired, but he only sleeps for 10 hours and wakes up every two. Sooooo exhausting 

Hope the sweep does the trick


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo super random re snow. We had snow up in Palo Alto hills not too far from my parents’. I was joking that I should take A to play in it while I took the day off. Totally would have if he wasn’t so wheezy.

Super cool but also super alarming considering it should not be snowing here


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, hmm, from what I know from dhs asthma is that cold air makes the lung paths open. Cold = anti inflamatory.
As a kid when his asthma was harder to control he often was given a cold can of coca cola and told to stand ourside or in front of the open fridge/freezer. 
Take that with a grain of salt, my mil did some "odd" things. (Like gave him a raw egg to drink, kid pukes it up and she still insists to this day hes allergic to eggs... Ummm no! That's not how food allergies present!)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl while the egg thing is def not how that works lol the cold thing may have some truth to it. I know when A has off breathing or esp croup, that he often gets better just going outside and on the drive to the ER. They say the cold, damp air of nighttime helps open things up. So I’ve had several doctors tell me that in a pinch to just crack the window at night if I’m away from my cool mist humidifier.


----------



## ErinC

well, the onesies have arrived for the family reveal plan, all I need to do now is get the transfer paper and print them on and finish some of the designs. they all have a special message behind each one. got to admit, when those 00 onesies came and they were so cute and small... the cluckiness reared its head in both me and SO and even though I still wonder and worry how I'm going to get through this, the bond is getting a little stronger.
20 days to go until 8 week scan.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my Pretty that is a long nap! How long does he typically sleep?

Pl Des gave up naps entirely by 3, before that they were hit or miss but i still made him go down for at least an hour of "quiet time".

Dobs being so rare it's too bad you couldn't go see it with A! 

Shae i suggest not bothering trying to figure out cervix behavior. Those things are wonky. I've had mind go every which way and the only thing it's ever been good for is predicting ovulation (high, soft, open). Otherwise: useless. 

Cb your kiddos are so cute! 
Myles has been sleeping well and has somewhat of a schedule...the day is kind of unpredictable but generally he cat naps between eating and takes a long hard nap in the early afternoon, he goes to sleep around 10-11ish for about 4 hours, wAkes for a diaper change and quick feed. Sleeps 2-3 more hours, eats again for a bit longer, then sleeps another 2-3 hours. Not the greatest sleep for me but I can definitely live with it and I haven't much needed naps myself (though i do snooze with him occasionally). 

How is Hayden on his sleep?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Still nothing. :/


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - These days, his naps are like 1.5 - 3 hours. He probably slept a little longer cuz we had to wake him up for daycare, but being home with my mom wasn't stimulating enough to keep him awake.


----------



## Michellebelle

Z usually naps 2 hours at daycare, and sleeps about 11-12 hours at night. She usually goes to bed around 6:30 or a little later and wakes up around 6 or 6:15.

Not posting much because between craziness at work and first trimester tiredness, I’m always exhausted. Oh and Z throws a lot of temper tantrums now. Any advice?


----------



## DobbyForever

Michelle hugs. A is different but his tantrums are generally short lived UNLESS he’s fixating. But I just distract and redirect after a firm no. Sometimes I have to redirect him ten plus times until he decides it’s not worth the energy lol. Others I have to literally move him across the house or building to break his fixation. I also don’t react right away unless it’s gross or dangerous. I just say no and let him cry and flail for like ten seconds before I calmly offer him something else to do. Even though he doesn’t understand, I tell him what he cannot do, why, and then say what he can do.

Pretty still early fxed

Erin excited to see the onesies!


----------



## shaescott

CB super cute pic of Hayden!

Erin yay for super dark FRER! Sounds like things are going well so far with your little bean!

Dobs wow I can’t believe it snowed there, that’s so crazy! Also sounds like you’ve got a good method down to deal with A’s tantrums. Reminds me of my mom calmly but persistently dealing with my sister when she was around 2-3 and very stubborn. It worked well for her. 

Pretty hm nothing yet but tomorrow or the next day will be the most likely days to start seeing something. Fx’d that line shows up!

Sorry to those I forgot! I just can’t remember the content of everyone’s posts, I just took an exam lol 

AFM I woke up and started studying straight away, I was so exhausted after clinical that I went straight to bed. It was a good day, I got to go with my patient to an echocardiogram. Less exciting since I’ve had one done on me, but still cool to watch. I casually mentioned to the woman doing the echo that I have tricuspid regurgitation and she goes “yeah pretty much everyone does, it’s rarer to not have it honestly, it’s just because of the lack of pressure on the right side of the heart” and I was thinking “dang so I’m not special, okay” :haha:
My temp was even higher this morning but I woke up a few times in the middle of the night. I woke up around 6 am maybe and decided not to wait for 8 AM because it’d be under 2 hours of sleep, so I temped then, and fell back asleep. Oddly enough I thought it said 97.89, fell asleep, woke up around 7:30 for no reason, checked the memory so I could document it and it said 97.98. Must’ve switched the numbers in my tired haze. Since it’s so high I’m assuming it still would’ve been around the same as yesterday’s temp had I not woken up so many times, so I think it’s still valid to confirm ovulation. I’m having excessive creamy CM and my cervix is definitely lower yesterday and today, so that’s another good indicator.


----------



## pacificlove

Erin, I second wanting to see the finished onesies! 

Tantrums are no fun, L generally throws them when tired or hungry over the weirdest things. Most recently: he doesn't want diaper changes, maybe he's ready for no diapper...


----------



## shaescott

Erin I also want to see the finished onesies!

PL hm maybe, how old is he now? Your siggy only has the month and day, not the year, so I can’t remember haha! I feel like it was 2016 but I’m not sure. I personally wouldn’t try potty training before 2 but that’s just me. I’m guessing he’s over 2 by now though.


----------



## ErinC

I will take some pics once they are all finished. ugh the cramping still hasn't gone away and I noticed I have been spotting for 3 days now. it's not too heavy and I only really notice when I do a light check internally. i'm just stressing out a bit, even though a lot of people say it is normal and a lot of women get it, I just always feel like it's going to get worse. trying to stay positive. I've got a dr apt today so fxed


----------



## shaescott

Erin do you get a scan at the doctor’s? I’m not sure how far along you are. I wouldn’t worry about the spotting and cramping since your recent frer was so crazy dark. 

AFM I’m so bloated I look pregnant rn, so that’s fun. I used to get bloated all the time but in the past year or two I haven’t been getting it too bad, and tonight it’s insane. I guess I just ate way too much mashed potatoes (which I do once a week but whatever). I told my sister I looked pregnant from bloating and she was like “that’s a mood” and I sent her a pic with the caption “I don’t think you understand” and she sent back “omg you do, you sure you ain’t pregnant?” :haha: pretty sure if I was I wouldn’t already be bloated, soooo yeah. I look how I did when I was in the hospital for severe constipation and my abdomen was super distended. Yikes.


----------



## ErinC

shaescott said:


> Erin do you get a scan at the doctor’s? I’m not sure how far along you are. I wouldn’t worry about the spotting and cramping since your recent frer was so crazy dark.
> 
> AFM I’m so bloated I look pregnant rn, so that’s fun. I used to get bloated all the time but in the past year or two I haven’t been getting it too bad, and tonight it’s insane. I guess I just ate way too much mashed potatoes (which I do once a week but whatever). I told my sister I looked pregnant from bloating and she was like “that’s a mood” and I sent her a pic with the caption “I don’t think you understand” and she sent back “omg you do, you sure you ain’t pregnant?” :haha: pretty sure if I was I wouldn’t already be bloated, soooo yeah. I look how I did when I was in the hospital for severe constipation and my abdomen was super distended. Yikes.

I am 5 weeks and 3 days as of this morning. the spotting isn't very heavy like I said I only really notice when I check internally. I don't get a scan until 8 weeks, but perhaps if I bring it up again (3rd time) with my dr they might do one sooner


----------



## claireybell

Pretty - wow a 4 hr nap, Nuala would not sleep that night after that lol! Did he sleep ok that night? 

Erin - cramps very early on are completely normal hun, its the uterus adjusting & starting to stretch :) re slight spotting its probs sensitive cervix, i had it in later pg & scared me but its caused by hormonal changes, you could poss avoid jiggy to let the lil un settle in if ur worried.. i hope your Drs apt goes well today:)

Pacific - how was the Sweep with mw today?? I have to lie to Nuala to get a nappy change atm, she simply has a meltdown about it! Its just a phase i think but maybe potty training intro soon for them both??! We have a toilet step up & seat insert ready :) fx she gets it as quick as Riley did! If L’s aware of when he poops & pees thats a good start

Michelle - i hope your tiredness passes soon, its even more draining when its baby no2 as your on the go with a toddler aswell :hugs: Tantrums - hmmm possible terrible twos as they say but i notice Z has strawberry blonde hair just like Nuala, she has tantrums over absolutely nothing & i swear its the fiesty ginge in the hair lol! I tend not to get involved with her tantrum & leave her to it & walk away, its mainly attention shes seeking. It annoys her but then she’s fine 5/10 mins later. Girls #eyeroll

Gigs - thats great Myles is settling in between feeds, as he gets bigger & feed more in the coming wks the night sleep stretches will go longer i bet & you’ll start getting a few more hrs zzzZ :) i find if Hayden naps a lil bit after feeds in the day aswell he’ll sleep alot better at nighttime! Wknds hes always rubbish though as Riley not at school, he annoys Nuala & then she screams & then vice-versa urghhhh then Hayden wont sleep in daytime because of noise & so his night sleep is crappy then, pfft!! How are u finding doing the school run or is hubs doing it atm?


----------



## DobbyForever

Erin on one hand it’s not that great to do early scans of you can avoid it, but it’s not uncommon for a scan between 5-6 weeks if there are cramping and red bleeding concerns. Hopefully you at least leave with serial betas if not a scan or both.

Headache setting in catch up later


----------



## shaescott

Erin ah okay at 5w3d you won’t see a heartbeat or anything so it’s likely better to wait so you don’t stress out more from not seeing it. A scan at 6 weeks should work, if you want to push for one. I agree with Dobs about serial betas. Definitely tell your doctor about the spotting and cramping, just so they know it’s happening. 

Dobs boo for headache


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - He slept the same as usual.

9dpo


----------



## shaescott

Pretty hm I don’t see anything pink yet, but fx’d for tomorrow!

Got my crosshairs today! It’s good to confirm that I’m consistently getting a tiny amount of spotting on O day the past few cycles, I was pretty sure that’s what it was but the temping confirms it. I haven’t felt ovulation pain except for my first cycle off bcp’s, which I think is because I hadn’t ovulated in 4 months and my ovaries were going nuts. Feeling a bit nauseous this morning (still in bed, just woke up and temped) but it’s probably because I didn’t get enough sleep or something.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb my mom is staying with us until the end of the month so she's been doing school runs. Basically I've been exclusively taking care of Myles because he was nursing constantly, then my mom got a cold and can't handle him, and hubs has been at the new business nearly every day. I've barely seen him this week. 

I am getting increasingly anxious about handling these three kids by myself...

Pretty not seeing it yet but my personal belief is 10dpo is "THE" testing day. 

Erin the wait will be worth it for the scan. It's the difference between a black spot on the screen with maybe a circle and an actual blob with a beattheart you can see and hear. Three weeks goes by quick.

First lesson in pregnancy: pregnancy is all about waiting. It's just incremental waiting. Beta. The next beta. First scan. 12 week scan. Anatomy scan. Appointments. Tests. Cervical checks. And eventually, baby's arrival!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby pretty insane about the weather there. I think we swapped weather, but I enjoyed the warmth.

Erin yay for onesies arriving. I would stop checking internally if it's causing spotting. It'll just cause unneeded anxiety. Spotting can be very common after internal exams and sex. As long as you aren't having strong cramps and heavy bleeding should be okay. I also think scans before 6 weeks are generally a bad idea because it's too early for heartbeat. If you are off even a couple days it can cause unnecessary worry due to "measuring behind, no heartbeat, etc" when embryo is developing as it should. However you do what makes you feel best, I just wanted to throw out it may cause more worry than relief.

Gigs glad he's sleeping decently. I'm also glad you have help for the month. Hope she gets better soon though. That's great your mom is able to do that. Hopefully Des can help with Lev (keep him entertained) once she's gone.

Michelle 1st tri exhaustion was very rough. As for tantrums very normal at her age. I try to either redirect or ignore as long as she is safe. I also try to explain why she can't do this or that. Don't coddle or give in as it reinforces their negative behavior to get what they want. V is throwing less tantrums but is the worst if hungry or sleepy. Diaper changes are often a challenge, I try to give her something to occupy her to help.

Shae how did your exam go?? I think one of my fav clinical experiences was getting to cardiovert someone. It was pretty simple. I pressed the button to deliver the shock and it would shock at right time. Pretty neat, but hope I never have it done on me.

Pacific I'm kinda hoping to start potty training at end of my leave but will just depend on Vs readiness. Not sure she will be ready. Any signs of labor since the sweep??

Pretty not seeing a line yet but my IC at 9dpo was bfn. I thought maybe a ghosty squinter so I tested that afternoon for frer bfp that was fairly faint. I think I implanted early though.

AFM feeling okay. More pressure in pelvis and crampy intermittently. Still increased discharge. Trying to tie some loose ends up at work so I'll have things organized for whomever does my role while I'm away. If she's not made her appearance by end of the month I'm considering starting my leave on the 3rd of March. Get a small bit of time to "relax". 

V is doing really well. Sometimes I feel guilty to take away her only child status from her so young. She was really cute yesterday and told Mocha "No" and pointed at her while holding a cracker. Poor girl gets some treats taken from Mocha and gets her all upset.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs hopefully you’ll see a bit more of your DH soon and your mom will get over the cold quickly so you’re not dealing with the kids all alone. 

Flueks I think it went well. I got a 94 on my pathopharmacology exam Monday, not sure when I’ll get my grade back for the med-surg exam I took yesterday. I’m expecting something in the 80s. 
Sorry about the cramping and pressure, that can’t be pleasant.

Someone is covering my shift at work study today so I can get home earlier because it’s my mom’s birthday! My dad ordered a cake for her and we’re going to Teppanyaki/hibachi for dinner (at her request). I was gonna make the cake myself but my dad had already ordered one when I mentioned it, so oh well. It’ll be much more aesthetically pleasing than mine would’ve been :haha:


----------



## ErinC

Thanks everyone, I have stopped checking internally and just see if anything happens when I wipe in the loo. I notice that when I lay down and watch something the cramps subside or when I am distracted. I noticed I spot more when I'm moving around as I didn't have anything in loo this morning but after doing a light house clean there it was.
it was so frustrating in dr yesterday. she told me that the cramping with spotting wasnt that normal and that I should get a scan (mind you that is 3 hours away) this weekend, then she went and spoke to another dr and came in 5 mins later and said the spotting can be normal and to just wait and see and that 8/10 women have spotting and have healthy pregnancies. then she tells me to not worry about the scan. I also read online that 5 weeks cramps are common due to things stretching. I wouldn't say most of the cramps are that bad just annoying and only 1 or 2 every couple of days are a bit more painful. but this honestly didn't reassure me at all in fact it left me even more confused... she did order a HCG test for monday and wednesday though so will wait and see if it's multiplying. sorry for the rant but geesh talk about a whirlwind in emotions


----------



## JLM73

:hi: everyone! I'm still alive, just took a MUCH need few months break from LTTTC chatting:blush:
I have been VERY busy working on my youtube stuff, videos, editing is an alllllll day and night thing daily, and I just started a 2nd one, and tik tok :wacko:
Hoping to bump things up to earn $$ from it now.
Quick update on me:
never stopped TTC, broke up with my last BF- too far away and overly dramatic :roll:
Annnnd, if you've seen the latest vids, me and exhubs are trying to give it a go again.
We are actively still TTC at our ripe old ages :haha:
and plan to get some Clomid again in the near future.
I'm in *cycle 59* :growlmad:....hoping things worked out for this cycle as I think it would be very cool having a 3rd generation Scorpio baby:cloud9:
:-k ....welll either that or it will be the spawn of satan :rofl:
Mom and I are both scorps and I would be due around Oct 29th:thumbup:
Otherwise, mom is still cray cray, DS's dad is still and arse, and I'm still groovy \\:D/\\:D/lol
Missed you ladies!<3


----------



## shaescott

J omg hiiiii! Glad to hear from you!


----------



## JLM73

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Just posting this morning's test. Looks negative to me. 7dpo.
> 
> View attachment 1055044
> View attachment 1055046

*Pretty *not sure if I was still posting when you came on board:haha:
but I am the line eyed ole lady of the board hehe
I can see a hint of a shadow where the test line should be, assuming the test was still wet in the pic, but can't see pink yet.
Hope it become a BFP for ya!

:hi:* Shae!* Glad you are still tackling school! Proud of ya!


----------



## claireybell

J ahhhhhhh :) its so nice to hear/read from you hehe! We been wondering how you are <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Quickie 
Pretty I see a shadow too but my screen is cracked af lol so take that with a grain of salt

J good to get an update! Are you and ex hubs trying again for a baby or the whole everything?

Shae yay for O! And for getting to go home! Hf celebrating 

Fluek that is awesome how she is protecting her snack hehe. Enjoy the warmth!

Gigs you somehow will figure it out in the moment. You got this!

Erin glad you got blood work ordered!

Afm nothing new lol


----------



## claireybell

Cant see anything as yet Pretty but hang in there ;)

Flueks yeah do it, go on Mat leave early March & give yourself a wee bit of relaxy time, you work hard & your bod needs it before baby girl arrives :) 

Gigs thats nice of your Mum to help with school runs etc.. honestly having 3, i have lost my sh*t a few times with Riley & Nuala & its mainly on the wknd, they’re hyped up, he annoys her, she screams like a Seagull (ffs) makes lotsa noise, baby wakes up arghhh but school days, the younger 2 at home only is fine, you’ll rock it hun, i was mega anxious about it & managing school run with feeding times in the morning etc but its not that bad as we interpret,.. hope your mums cold goes away soon for her, are you feeling lots better now? Less boob pain?


----------



## shaescott

J thanks! I’ve survived so far lol 

Dobs thanks, we had a lovely dinner and my mom is very happy.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that's great about Monday's exam and someone covering your work study today. Enjoy your mom's birthday :)

Erin I agree with what she said after consulting with another dr. Sorry she gave mixed messages. Is she new?? Betas would better ease your mind than a scan at 5 weeks. So glad they are doing them next week.

J welcome back!! Also curious if you two are just ttc again or more. :haha: sorry I'm being nosey. Your cycle looks like it has been insanely long. Are they getting more irregular??

Cb I would do earlier but maternity leave sucks in US. I will brag that oddly enough TN has 16 weeks of leave vs only 12 by federal laws. I really loved having all my leave with V, but in some ways a few days of rest would be nice. One nice thing is I shouldn't be looking for a sitter this time while I'm off. Ugh, it broke my heart last time.


----------



## JLM73

shaescott said:


> Just checked my cervix and it’s like long? Like it’s low and firm but also it’s like it has a neck to it and I’m confused. Anyone ever get that?

Yup Shae, totally normal:thumbup:
it sits "in" the vag canal when low, and even when up high usually you can kinda run a fingertip around it. You're good!


----------



## pacificlove

J! Been wondering where you are! Glad to hear you back, hope long term!?

Erin, since doctor was so wishy washy id take it all with a grain of salt, was she young and inexperienced? She's probably never been pregnant herself, a lot of times us "mom's" or "TTC mom's" know more about these things then the professionals :haha:

Shae, wow, that's a mark on your test! You are passing this whole program with flying colours!

Afm, mw was by yesterday, sweep: did nothing.. gahh!!! Although head was nice and low, cervix felt riper then a few days earlier, but she figured at least a few more days. Weve seen so much snow (for our area) and it's still coming down, mw found out the hard way that her new car does not have all wheel or 4x4 drive, so we agreed to judge situation over the phone and meet at the hospital should anything happen over the weekend. (She lives much closer to the hospital, we are probably 40 minutes away from her, she drives by the H within 10 minutes.)
And somehow I have a knack for getting her to open up about information that she hasn't shared with anyone in years when it comes to "dirty tasks" to induce labor :haha: we had such a good laugh!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl you can't tease us with that info and not share a stoey! What was the worst/dirtiest?

Cb i know things will fall into place...sometimes i feel like i'll rock it and sometimes i am just terrified. But that's probably normal! 

J, hi lady!!!


----------



## shaescott

PL I agree with Gigs, I wanna hear the crazy tricks!

Got my nursing exam back, I got an 81. I’m not thrilled, especially since it was the first exam and should’ve been the easiest. I wasn’t expecting an A but I was expecting more like an 84+. I’m not the only one who didn’t do as well as they would’ve hoped, I saw a ton of IG posts from my classmates about how upset they were with their grade and they were scared about failing out (one bad grade is fine but it’s hard to bring up a grade and we need that 80 at the end). 
We also had a pharm exam Monday, sim lab Tuesday, clinical Wednesday, and the exam Thursday morning, which meant none of us had enough time to study. We were all worrying about it at clinical. I would’ve studied much more but I was either busy or passed out from exhaustion. Anyway, hopefully we’ll have more time to study for the next exam (though I’m not holding my breath). 
Currently have one nipple that is freaking the hell out. Both have been itchy on and off tonight but one of them now stings and hurts as well. I might’ve scratched it accidentally while itching, though I tried not to use my nails. Also had bad intestinal pain and diarrhea after getting back from dinner, so that was “fun” and the nipple issue followed it. 
Sorry about my incessant complaining.


----------



## pacificlove

Since asked I will share: so the previous appointment we were talking about sex 3x a day to bring on labour, something in the sperm that can soften the cervix when there often enough, "same" artificial stuff that the hospital uses for induction. I forget the hormone name... Anyway, she read somewhere that it's more effective when injested... Yepp, BJs for the hubby! 
Her: "well, I don't know what you are into, but if that's not for you, you could always mix it with something else.. or dehydrate it"

OMG :haha: :haha:

I have not googled it, I don't know if there is any truth to it!!!!


----------



## claireybell

Omg hahaa!! Im totally gonna google that!


----------



## ErinC

*Shae* 81 is still a good score, don't be so hard on yourself, you will get through this.
*PL* LOL that just seems too funny although I don't think hubby is complaining ;)
*Pretty* give it another day and maybe 10DPO is the one
thanks everyone for the feedback, I'm going to try and relax more and wish away the next 3 weeks ha ha ha. took a CB + weeks indicator test and I am 3+ as of today which about lines up so YAY. 
the weather here is finally cooling down after 6 weeks of 45 - 48 degrees c which is 113 - 119 in Fahrenheit thank god I will be carrying mostly over autumn/winter/spring


----------



## gigglebox

Erin sometimes it's hard for me to wrap my head around your opposite seasons. When I realized you have Christmas in the summer my mind was blown. Glad your levels are going up! 

Pl how much did hubby pay mw to say that?


----------



## claireybell

So I couldn’t find anything on Google about swallowing will bring on Labour but it helps if you have a stomach Ulcer Apparently.. Semen on the cervix helps the release of Oxytocin which brings on contractions :thumbup: Get jiggy jiggy Pacific lol


----------



## pacificlove

Erin, that's a good plan. Not like we have anything under control anyway when it comes to pregnancy....
And, geez: that weather is definitely too hot for me.. 23c is plenty for me! 

Gigs, lol hubby hasn't seen the mw in a few weeks. 

Anyway, I may not have to hand out the BJs after all, just had a bunch of mucus come out.


----------



## wookie130

J- Hey, lady!!!!! 

Dobs- I hope your finances and life in general calms down for you. I hope A is feeling better. My son was always my respiratory kid, especially as a baby and young toddler. It is not fun, but he's pretty tough now. 

Flueks- So glad you've made it to 36 weeks! Let's make it to 37, and if we're on a roll, maybe to 38!!!

Jez- Oh, your poor friend. I'm sorry she's going through all of this. I'm sure her sweet son is in great hands, and I hope he can come home over the next several weeks. NICU babies/preemies are tough little cookies, and their mommas are fighters too.

Shae- 81 isn't terrible by any means. I know you had hoped for a better score, but there's always the next one. You're doing so well overall.

PL- Yeah, skip the BJ's and go right for a ride on the wild bologna pony. 

CB- What a sweet photo of your sleepy baby. He's precious!

Gigs- You know, I'd just keep breastfeeding. It sounds like you're almost what I would call a "just-enougher" in terms of supply, but Myles just needs those few extra calories from formula to gain. Breastfeeding doesn't have to be all or nothing, and it doesn't have to be exclusive. Put him at the breast first for all feedings, and then top off with a couple ounces of formula (doing paced feeding with the bottle) at the end. You're not failing anyone, because love isn't measured in ounces. ❤ I wonder if he's just not transferring milk well at the breast...the clogged duct/mastitis, and engorgement after feedings would indicate he's not draining the breast fully... In any case, fed IS best, and you're doing great. Even 50 ml of breastmilk contains MILLIONS of antibodies, nutrients, and all sorts of awesomeness, so every drop counts, and formula is there to help you fill in the gaps. 

AFM...ugh. This Iowa weather has been relentless. Major ice storms, tons of snow, -50 below windchills, lots of snow days. It's been too dangerously cold for my older kids to go outside and enjoy sledding or anything. Yuck.

Ozzy has had scarlet fever, strep, and we're on ear infection #2 of the season. Char had her 15 month appointment on Tuesday, and the little stinker has finally broke 20 lbs. She got the Dtap, chickenpox, and MMR vaccines, and as of yesterday she began feeling the side effects of the MMR. High fever (nearly 104), lethargy, not drinking, and sleepy. All par for the course. Hopefully today will be a bit better. We're both still in bed, and my older two are out in the living room watching cartoons with their daddy.


----------



## wookie130

PL- We cross-posted, I think. Ohhh! Sounds like you lost some plug? Good sign!


----------



## shaescott

PL lol that’s so funny about the ingesting :haha: awesome about the mucus, keep us updated on if it leads to something!

Erin I know an 81 isn’t terrible, it’s just that we need to keep an 80 average in order to pass, and I was hoping for a bit more leeway. 
Your opposite seasons freak me out too, I can imagine Christmas in summer! Those are some insane temperatures, I would have the AC blasting and never leave the house. Or just die. I can’t even handle 90 F, it’s a race to get back to AC at that point. 

Wookie see above for what I said to Erin about the grade
Yikes sorry you’ve got kids under the weather. Definitely make sure to bring down Charlotte’s temp, you don’t want febrile seizures. With a fever that high plus lethargy you really should call her doctor. There’s also a decent chance it’s the flu rather than a vaccine reaction so it’s especially important to have her checked out.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, sorry your kids are getting hit so hard with sicknesses... Hope they feel better soon!

Afm, definitely more mucus coming out throughout the day, but only having mild af Type twinges here and there. Tried to have a nap in case tonight gets cut short. 
Hopefully all good signs, I don't think I ever lost my mucus plug with L. ...


----------



## gigglebox

Eeee we're officially on labor watch for PL!!! 

I met my new nephew today! He's adorable with big ol' chunky cheeks. I'll try to get a better pic later but share what I got today. He looks and feels bigger than Myles but he's actually a hakf pound less. I did get to ise the baby sce ale SIL has and Myles is, according to that, back up at birth weight :thumbup: I definitely can't keep up with his demand. He drained both my boobs and has been eating, over a couple hours, 5 oz of formula :shock: and no spitting up. I am amazed.

Thanks wookie. Yeah I'm still offering breast throughout the day and that's all he gets at night. I never did get mastitis. I have no idea what that random fever was about.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good morning, ladies. Sorry that this will be another short, selfish post. SO has the computer right now. I'll definitely have a more in-depth reply later.

J - Nice to meet you.

So, long story short, didn't see a line on yesterday's test. Said "F it" and bought a 2 pack of FRER. Was gonna do an IC and FRER this morning, but couldn't grab the IC without being super obvious in front of SO. Did the FRER and it seemed negative. Decided to give it another look like 30 mins later and now I'm not sure if there's a proper line or an evap line or just a ghost line in the strip where a real line should be. I can try to do an IC later in the day if you think it'll help y'all judge.

11dpo and it's SO's BDay.


----------



## Flueky88

Quick crappy reply. 

Gigs they are so cute abd yay for M back to birth weight!!

Pretty I never got a line like that 30 minutes after testing. I'm inclined to think it's bfp as it looks pink and frer definitely gets darker over time. FX for you!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - I'm sure you'll do just fine with 3 by yourself. Here's hoping your mom feels better soon. Myles and his cousin look so cute together. And it's so true about all the waiting.

J - Hi again, both of my parents are Scorpios (Oct 27 and Nov 15). FX that this is cycle is successful. 

shae - FX that your next tests go better and that all your physical issues sort themselves out. lol

PL - Omg! lol. I've only ever swallowed 3 times in my life and all with SO. It wasn't for, but I guess a jizz smoothie could be edible. Gives new meaning to a "protein shake". lol. Let us know how things pan out for you. :)

Erin - Here's hoping that time just flies by.

Wookie - Sorry that your LO's aren't feeling well. Best wishes to them for a speedy recovery. :(

Nothing new here in the last 2 hours. lol. I've looked at the test a couple more times though, in all kinds of light. I'm just trying to stay calm. You all know how bad I want this, but I don't wanna get my hopes up too much after last time. I ordered another SneakPeek test, but I'm gonna held off on contacting my Dr and MW til I see a darker line.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl fxed! Labor watch for sure

Gigs they are so cute! I hated my cousins so I never understood how people were so close to theirs lol hopefully they will grow up to be good buds

Shae I agree 81 is great but I get it not being what you expected

Wooks hope everyone is feeling better soon!

Pretty I agree that’s a pretty legit line for an evap plus something caught my eye the other day so I’m leaning towards not an evap. Excited to see more tests


----------



## gigglebox

In my experience true bfp's dry darker. That test reminds me an awful of of my first bfp with Myles...I would absolutely support a second trst today :haha:

So I didn't want to write last night about this because I was in a mild panic but Des nearly off'ed himself last night!!! He caught my mom's cold and decided to take it upon himself to get his own medicine :dohh: so while in the bathroom to pee, he climbed on the toilet and got the children's ibuprofen out. Since he has a speech delay it was hard to get out of him how much he took -- it was either 3 caps of 10ml or three cap fulls! He is not supposed to take more that 10ml's in one dose! I immediately called poison control; hubby was freeeeeeaaaaking out. For some reason i stay insanely calm in situations like this, so i made the call...guy at poison control basically said for his weight and age he will be fine, save for a possible tummy ache. 

We kept an eye on him for an hour and a half anyway, and checked on him after he went to sleep. He was totally fine, thank God. And YES we absolutely had a talk about not getting meds for himself, then removed all of it from his bathroom.

So, word of warning for you guys! Make sure the kids can't get the meds! I worried about Levin but never thought Des would do that, especially since he wines for people to get him everything edible! 

In other news I seem to have popped a stitch at the end of my incision:roll: it's sore but not showing signs of infection. Just a small hole with fishing line-like stiching poking out.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty omg! I saw the line on the inverts before I even clicked on them, my eye immediately was drawn to them. I think that’s way too pink and dark to be an evap, I’m thinking it’s a bfp! Definitely retest to make sure, but all signs point to pregnant!

Gigs yikes that’s so scary about Des! Thank goodness they said he was fine! Sorry about the incision, that’s no good. Def call your doctor if it’s concerning you.


----------



## DobbyForever

Crap Gigs! That’s scary! It’s so much worse st night when they/you go back to bed. Glad everything is ok. That’s my biggest worry transitioning A to a toddler bed. I really try to make the room safe but you never know how kids think or what they see that you don’t.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs- Like you, I would have freaked the frick out. Thank goodness he's okay! Phew. Kids keep us on our toes, I tell ya!

PL- I'm baby stalking youuuuuuuuuu. 

Pretty- I'm gonna be a Debbie Downer, and tell you that I don't think I'd take that line too seriously as a BFP. FRER's have given me weird almost pinky evap lines well after the testing window, and I was most definitely not pregnant those times. But, I will tell you that with my youngest, I only got the slightest hint of a line at 12 or 13 dpo, and at 15 dpo, my hcg was only like 49 or something. By day 17, it jumped up to 120 (I think), but honestly, unlike my other pregnancies, I didn't get a good line on an FRER until I was at least 16 or 17 dpo. They were definite squinters before that. My first dark FRER with my first baby was on 11 dpo, and with my second, it was 9 dpo. But with my little stinker...she kept me hangin', as she could be classified as a "slow starter." So, keep testing. You're NOT out!

Shae- Char does has more going on then just a reaction from the MMR vaccine, yes. She also seems to have a cold-type virus in top of the side effects from the shots, and as of last week, she FINALLY cut her first tooth, and that's been giving us hell, too. She's a delayed teether, and as a young toddler, it's making things tougher than if she could have just slept it off like a younger baby can. The only reason that fever got anywhere NEAR 104, is because Daddy stayed home with her, and wasn't monitoring it. So by the time I came home, I felt how hot she was, took a quick temp, drew a lukewarm bath, and got a dose of Tylenol into her. Ugh. My DH is a great dad, but a nurse he is NOT.  She's been in the 99-101F range since, and she's been pretty active. We're going to bypass a doctor's visit, as he would just tell us it's viral and a vaccine reaction, and there's nothing we can do. I'll change my mind if I start seeing chest retractions, or a dry barky cough, but right now we can ride it out at home. 

It's snowing AGAIN. H & O went to church with their dad. I hope O behaves himself. He has been very stinkin' naughty the past couple of days. Like to the point where I am ready to snap out on him completely, and I have to collect myself, shut myself in my bedroom for a few moments, mutter some cuss words under my breath, and then come back out to deal with him. Ugh. He is definitely my tough kid. God grant me the serenity, seriously.


----------



## shaescott

Wookie ah okay if she’s active again then I understand bypassing the doctor’s visit, I’d only be worried with continued lethargy that isn’t improving. I’m glad you were able to get the temperature down with Tylenol and the lukewarm bath, sounds like she’ll be just fine. Sorry Oscar has been difficult lately, it must be crazy frustrating.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Wow. Glad Des is ok. Are you gonna call your Dr? A stitch in time saves 9. lol, sorry.

We actualy had a bit of a scary incident ourselves on Friday. We were leaving a restaurant and SO had sat Alex on a counter/ledge at least a metre (probably a little more so) high to zipper up his sweater. For whatever reason, he turned away for a second, and next thing I know, Alex is on floor. He fell head first onto one of those anti-slip mats. That actually probably saved him from being hurt worse. We kept an eye on him for the rest of the night, to check for a concussion, but he seemed ok. He just has a pretty noticeable cut on his head and the side of his nose.

Thanks for the input on my test, everyone. I did another and between it being an IC and SMU, I figured it would be a super squinter. I'll just keep testing every morning and let you know how things go.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty oh no poor Alex! I’m glad he seems to be okay, hope those cuts heal quickly. 
Re: the IC... that’s no squinter. As long as that was in the time limit, I’m calling BFP.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, omg how scary is that! Good thing for poison control being a good resource to call any time of day! 

Pretty, yikes, that's a good mark on his head but good thing for that mat... Glad it wasn't more then a bruise/cut, nothing a hug and a kiss from mommy and maybe a cookie can't fix ;)

Afm, still had more snot coming out of my hoo-ha, af Type cramps picked up again this morning. 
We also did not bd since before the plug was starting to come out.. I just wasn't sure if that is an invitation to infection (since that was the reason for C-section last time I am hesitant), anyway: told DH I am ready for more cervix juice tonight :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww pretty that sucks. A falls at daycare all the time they don’t even call me now lol. On his last sheet I laughed cuz it said / treatment given: iced then lots of hugs and love

Def not a squinter! I see it without clicking!

Pl hope that jiffy juice tonight is that last push to get things really moving so exciting!


----------



## gigglebox

Lol pretty i think "protein shake" is going to be my new term for splooge. Yikes his poor head! Is it also a rubber burn? Glad he's smiling. Is that test pic altered with a filter? I don't trust filters on pics but i will say i see that line clear as day...

Pl how are those contractions going?

Wook garrrrg i hate when kids get sassy! Hope it's a phase he soon exists.

Dobby lol hugs hahaha yeah all my boys were chronic head bumpers. Levin still face plants daily.

Here's one of the pics going on Myles' announcement <3 also my avatar pic.


----------



## shaescott

Re: euphemisms for :spermy: I just discovered “baby batter” :haha: funny but also kinda grosses me out. 

Gigs oh my goodness your little family is adorable! The boys are so handsome, and Lev looks so big now!


----------



## claireybell

Omg a Pretty ahhhhh thats a definate positive on the IC & it’s darker on the Frer as they more sensitive! More test pics please hehe Congratuals <3 I hope Alex is ok bless him.. thats quite a bump & fall..

Pacific eeeeep on Labour watch girly yay!! Fx this is it chick!

Gigs, awww lovely piccy of new baby nephew & Myles <3 uber cuteness right there! Oh Gosh how freaking scary about Des & medicine :shock: i hope all is still ok with him, im calm & then always s**t myself after in a horrid panic! Im sure he wouldn’t of given Lev any.

Im always super paranoid about giving too much medicine in the time period, although my nurse at the Drs surgery said they are the safer limits on the bottle for children & if they ‘accidentally’ ingested abit more, its usually ok & yes always seek medical help out of caution. I thought i gave Riley 2 lots of Paracetamol (Tylenol) 2 hrs apart, shat myself quite frankly!

Shae, omg Baby batter Haha!!

Wookie, hi :) ahh i hope your lil uns feel much better real soon :hugs:

Dobby Lol at the daycares re to bumping his head! Riley was also a terrible head bumper, he even now says things like i fell over & i need a cold compress lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg me too! Thought Des was double dosed one time when hibs and I didn't communicate about when we last gave it and I was terrified! 

Thanks ladies, I'm quite smitten with all my boys <3 

I think I'm done with babies though. Did I say this already? It's just that I think I'm done having boys. If I was guaranteed a girl as #4 I might consider it but as it stands I am good. I can see myself changing my mind later though...I really do love ttc and being pregnant. 

Not writing it off yet though...

Speaking of large families I wonder what ever happened to M&S? 

La dee da...just waiting now for PL update and Pretty tests...


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yeah I really hope M&S is okay, especially since she was struggling with mental health. 

I am also waiting for PL update and Pretty tests :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Nada new here.. L is having a melt down. He's tired, refused dinner, he wants cookies for dinner.
Still snowing, wondering if that means my mw will actually hold her clinic in town tomorrow if it snows through the night.


----------



## DobbyForever

I like the drama of ttc lol like I enjoy fixating and planning so tempting and poas is like a high for me haha

I also just realized I want to marry myself :rock: I want a wedding and the experience but not actually get married to anybody. I was joking to my friend that I want to go try on dresses since I still have my wedding ring and instead of talking sense into me she was like i’m Going with you!!!! :rofl:

Gigs love the pic! Lev is so big now!!! And Des totally has your face. And Myles is so cute!

Cb awww that’s so cute I need a cold compress
Phone flipping out bbl


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hi ladies! I've missed you all. I'm horrible at keeping up. 

Gigs- your family is gorgeous. All three look so much alike too! 

Pretty- as long as there's no filter on the IC pic I would say that's for sure positive!! Congrats!


My life update: I'm officially 20 weeks and my anatomy scan is tomorrow! We still don't know the sex and we aren't going to find out. Boys and I are all sick so that's fun. DH got home 2 weeks ago so he was gone 3 months total. Almost the whole. First half of my pregnancy. But I'm only sometimes nauseous now, so that's good. 
Okay it's 6pm and I'm ready for bed already.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific thats interesting. Hope your labor kicks off soon and have a successful vbac!!

Wookie hope everyone is feeling better tonight.

Gigs oh wow that is terrifying!! Glad he is okay. Also, I would call OB about your dehiscence. I have had a couple of pp patients due to infected wound from CS. I'd also keep covered with a clean bandage if it's open at all. I love your announcement photo!! A bunch of beautiful boys :) I'm also thinking my family will be complete with S's arrival. I am leaving things open in case I change my mind though.

I also wonder about M&S

Pretty I'm so glad he's okay. It's scary what can happen in a split second. I see that on IC without zooming in. I'm calling bfp :)

Dobby :haha: that would be fun trying on all those pretty dresses :) also agree ttc can be enjoyable with all the obsessing and planning. I just need to use that same energy towards nfp :rofl:

Greenie I'm so happy to hear from you. I've been wondering how you were!! Sorry fatigue is still kicking your butt. I'm glad DH is back.

AFM been a little busy again this weekend. Yesterday I had cramping around every 10 minutes for 5 hours. Just random cramps today though. I have an appt tomorrow and will just mention it.


----------



## Michellebelle

Hi Green!

Gigs, how scary with Des, I’m glad everything was ok.

Pretty, I definitely see all those lines!

PL, I can’t beleive you’re sooo close!

I have my first OB appt tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed we see a healthy baby and a heartbeat.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs yes ong it is a true addiction, really (ttc). I know we joke about being a poas addict but whennyou hide it from everyone and compulsively spend money on wayyyy too many sticks well...what else is it, if not an addiction?

Also Lev totally ate it in the tub last night and bruised his face. The excitement never ends over here!

Green can't believe you're half way done! Y'all are killing me with this not finding out gender stuff. You are actually the same gestation as my close friend and she is also waiting to find out -.-

Mich good luck with your appointment! Share pics if you can! 

Fluek hopefully all your contractions mean nothing but if they turn into something you're so far and so close to 37 weeks! Are you feeling "over" pregnancy at this point?

Pl did ya get your protein shake? ;)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I totally agree with the high of testing. I think I have a bit of a fixation/obsession with my cycles and stuff, even though I’m not TTC. Whoops. I wouldn’t call it an addiction though (like Gigs mentioned hoarding tests and keeping it secret being an addiction, which I agree with) because it doesn’t affect my life really. I do have a stash of tests but I don’t test every month and I don’t spend crazy amounts of money on tests (I buy one 25 pack of ICs and then replace it when they expire years later). So I’d say I have a fixation/obsession but not an addiction. 
You should totally marry yourself :haha: but like, wedding dress shopping sounds like so much fun. I would love to go wedding dress shopping ASAP, but I’m young looking (guy at hibachi for mom’s dinner thought I was 15) so they would assume I’m just playing dress up unless I had a ring. And while SO and I are unofficially engaged in that we’ve agreed we want to get married and the plan is to get married, we’re not official with the ring yet. So I’d probably get shooed out. Anyway, you should def go try on dresses for the fun of it with your friend, it sounds super fun. 

Green glad to hear all is going well! Sorry your DH had to be away for so long for work, that’s a crazy long time to be away while you’re pregnant with twins at home. You’re super mom, honestly. I’m glad he’s back home with you. I’m excited for your scan, will you be sharing pics? 

Flueks you’re nearly to 37 weeks, just a few more days! That’s so awesome! 

Michelle fx’d/prayers/thoughts/vibes for a strong heartbeat and everything looking perfect!

Gigs I forgot the meaning of “protein shake” for a moment there and was really confused :haha:

AFM temp has been going up every day but the past 2 temps are questionable, Saturday is faked to be between the legit Friday and sundays temps because I forgot to set out my thermometer, and I was sleeping at home in a warmer room than usual for the Sunday temp. My dorm room is pretty cold. Even so, I think my temp would still be high. I just don’t know if it’s legit that it’s going up every single day rather than rising and staying at that level.

SO’s birthday is on Tuesday and I just found out we’re supposed to get a snow storm on Tuesday both at my college and back home. I was gonna drive home Monday night, spend Tuesday with him, drive back to college Tuesday night for clinical the next morning. The storm is Tuesday afternoon to Wednesday morning. So I just texted him that I don’t think I’ll be able to come home for his birthday and he’s asleep rn so I don’t expect an answer for a while but I know he’s gonna be upset. Not at me, just in general. 

Okay I have class in the morning and it’s nearly 3:45 am so I gotta end this post. See y’all in the morning!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i forgot to say the pic of your 3 lovely lil dudes is sooo cute, such handsome lil babes <3

I had the same on the one end of the csection scar where they sew the corner up, my stitch came out in the shower & the lil skin flap revealed a lil bit if flesh but it wasnt infected, another 2 wks later of keeping it covered over with my big granny pants & it healed up & stuck back together, im sure yours be fine soon hun! 

MrsG hope you & your lovely Boys are all fine & they had a nice birthday! Wow 20wks :) Hope your Scan today goes well, im sure it will, cant believe we gotta wait another 20wks to find out the Sex ha! 

Michelle i hope your apt goes well aswell & fx for a cute lil bean growing strong & you get a scan & piccy :)

Flueks keep us posted aswell

Pacific any news? Lol 

Lotsa baby watching atm hehe! 

Urgh so Riley was sick in the night & is full of a viral cold lurgy, hes proper awful & loojs washed out bless him! Lotsa meds & sofa rest today, although Nuala being loud is keeping the baby awake arhhhhh!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Shae wait until youottc, you'll be s proper addict then :thumbup: :haha:

Dobs I soooo didn't embrace wedding dress shopping like I should have. I was too chunky and hard on myself at the time. I'm actually the same weight right now as I was when I got married I think! Hubby and I agreed when we're both down to our ideal weights we're going to go to one of those fancy clothes rental places, rent whatever we feel most awesome in, and have a couple's photo shoot done. Of course we had that conversation years ago so not sure if he remembers that plan.......

Alternatively maybe we could do a proper vow renewal in two years (10 year wedding anniversary) if this business takes off, then I can go proper wedding dress shopping! Ahhhh I love wedding dresses!

Cb sorry about Riley! Poor guy, hope all that ivk gets out of your house quickly. I've had a look at the stitch and it is closing up on its own, not really sore anymore either :thumbup:


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle hope your appt goes well!! Let us know :)

Gigs I kind of hope I've dilated and effaced a bit more. I'm over the physical challenges of third tri. I wouldn't really be bothered if she came now as we should avoid any NICU time at this point and V doesn't have any delays from being 5 weeks early. What'll be shall be though. 

Fantastic that it's healing. Just watch for signs of infection. 

Shae sorry the snow is messing up birthday plans with SO this year. Maybe reschedule for the weekend?? 

CB poor Riley hope he feels better soon. I hate it when they get ill.


----------



## shaescott

CB aw poor Riley, I hope he feels better soon!

Gigs haha you’re totally right, when I start TTC for real I’ll probably go nuts. Glad the edge is healing up properly. Any warmth, redness, swelling, drainage, call your doctor. Looks like it’s under control though.
A vow renewal would be so sweet, and the perfect reason to get your dream dress!

Flueks I won a Valentine’s Day dinner at my college so I’m hoping he can come for that and maybe we can celebrate then. If he can’t, we’ll definitely celebrate this upcoming weekend.

AFM, HUGE temp drop this morning :shock: I’m so exhausted. My second alarm scared the crap out of me for some reason, I fell back asleep kinda and I legit jumped so hard when it went off :rofl: gotta get up for breakfast and to bring my clinical packet to my instructor’s office before my 9:30 class. I don’t want to leave my warm blanket cocoon.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks is your next apt today or this wk? Fx the sporadic crampiness is slowly dilating you to at least 3/4cm so you’ll be straight onto actuve labor when it starts :thumbup:

Thanks girls re Riley, he sound asleep on sofa atm whilst im sat here watching Disneys ‘Brave’ lol!

Dobby was it you who mentioned the trying on wedding dresses? Your Muriel from Muriels Wedding haha love it! I would totally be up for that & pretending i was getting hitched, free champers & all ;)

Shae is a big temp drop at 6dpo & short cycles normal for you? Unless its your iud settling in still!


----------



## shaescott

CB well I don’t think it’s indicating a period, it’s still above coverline, it’s just a huge drop because of how high my temp has been climbing each day since ovulation. But to answer your question, short cycles aren’t normal for me, and I haven’t temped in ages so idk about the temp drop being normal for me. Looking at my 3 mirena charts, my temps were pretty erratic in comparison to this cycle. 

My nipples and boobs are being sensitive and annoying this morning. Blech.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae oh that would be nice!! Any idea on what the dinner is?? A steak sounds really good :) oh and getting out of bed is hardest part about winter. It's dark and cold out of the covers, definitely not motivation to get out.

CB yes my appt is in about an hour. Oh I need to watch Brave. Do you like it??

Pretty looking forward to tests today :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yay for appointment soon!
The dinner is a choice between chicken saltimbocca, filet mignon, and three cheese arancini. We chose filet mignon, I requested medium rare if possible and they seem to be able to do that, so that’s awesome. We’ll see if SO can come though. If not, I’ll have to find a friend who likes medium rare filet mignon to bring with me :haha:
And yeah my dorm room is quite cold in the winter, apparently some people have been complaining about inadequate heating in my building. Getting dressed sucks lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Here you go, ladies. 12dpo and I just sent in an application to the local midwife clinic.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yay for bfp! Fx’d that line darkens!

Currently obsessing over whether this huge temp dip could be an implantation dip. I’m the worst. We’ll see what my temp is tomorrow. No spotting or anything so far, creamy CM had been a bit scant the past few days (common in my luteal phase, it starts a lot after O but then goes to very scant amounts from a few dpo until AF) but it’s back to a good amount today, not excessive but definitely not scant at all. I’m over analyzing again :haha: I’m the worst lol


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you're funny

Pretty!!! :dance: no filter or invert needed, that's an obvious bfp! Congratulations!!!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs lol, do you mean funny rather than the worst or funny because I’m obsessing even when I shouldn’t be? :haha:

Suddenly getting hit with nausea (and some cramping, and on and off lightheadedness) in class... I ate breakfast, usually PMS nausea or sleep deprivation nausea is pre-meal and goes away after eating. But I’m concerned I’m psyching myself out and it’s psychosomatic nausea rather than anything significant. So I’m trying to just breathe and tell myself I’m being dumb. I can feel the nausea in both my throat and stomach, usually PMS nausea I only feel in my throat... I need to stop omg


----------



## mrs.green2015

In the waiting room for my scan...


Gigs- did you vbac? 

Flu- good luck at your appointment! Are they checking your cervix?

Pretty- congrats!

Michelle- good luck today! Update us when you can.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i luuuuuurve Brave its great & all the Pixar films, has V watched many of them? My faves are Tangled & Moana :) i live the Songs haha! How did your apt go? Did they check you over seeing as you been cramping/light contracting? 

MrsG enjoy your scan today! Is hubs staying team yellow (or team Green in your case hehe) Feel free to share some pics

Ah Shae bless you.. eager to test no doubt! Poas for fun, i know il get tempted at sone point lol! 

Pretty thats a definate line there, you are very much pg girly eeee!! Congrats :) It could very well be girly esp with the timed jiggy..


----------



## shaescott

CB lol I’m gonna try to wait a few days, I know I get tempted but I don’t like wasting tests either and I think I might only have one left at school (a bunch at home). It also depends on if my temp rises tomorrow. I wanna try to wait for Friday (10 dpo). If my temp doesn’t go back up I think I’ll wait to see if I get my period.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks everyone! Definitely gonna keep testing daily until it's blazing.


----------



## gigglebox

Green no I didn't get to vba2c. I went into labor and was contracting for a few hours with no change (cervix was still firm too) and it was back labor again (read: getting painful) so we just did a c section. It was a better experience than I expected :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, not sure I see jt, I saw it on one of them but not the latest batch you posted....but I am a late tester.

Green, wohoo for team yellow! Hope your scan went well!

Afm, saw mw today.. hopeful for any day now. She thinks baby may come in the next few days...2 cm, so there is improvement. Either way, itll be born soon is our consensus ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Shae filet mignon sounds so good right now. Oh and sometimes you have a weird temp or cycle. I know it's been a few months and it's lower hormones than bcp but still think it could cause some issues regulating. Then again I never charted until about 6 months after starting to ttc.

Pretty I see that still :) fx it just keeps getting darker!!

Greenie thank you, same to you. I didn't plan to unless they offered/felt it was needed. I'm curious but at the same time it really wouldn't change anything as I'm so close to term. 

CB she hasn't watched many pixar, more disney. We watched Coco and Moana in short spurts when she was under a year. She seemed to like Moana. She likes frozen pretty well. I think singing gets her attention. Appt update will be below.

Pacific sounds like things are definitely in process and hopefully soon. I'm sure you are over being pregnant at the moment.

AFM appt went well. Apparently I took last makena shot last week so yay!!! I did have a small amount of glucose in my urine but is currently thought to be from breakfas as I aced my gtt. I mentioned the regular cramping and he felt at around every 10 minutes was to be expected here and there. In any case I'm so close to term that there really isn't much or anything to stop. Knowing my cervix status wouldn't really change anything other than give into my curiousity.

In other news the flu is going around pretty bad at the moment. The other girl at work that's pregnant was diagnosed with it this weekend. A hospice nurse and one of the nurse's daughter too. Multiple county schools were closed at end of last week. Trying to be the biggest germaphobe I can be :rofl:


----------



## Michellebelle

Appt went well! Measuring 6w2, so right on. We saw a heartbeat flickering away too. I think my OB said it was at 118.

Off to bed...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Michelle- great news about the scan! That's amazing news! 

Flu- oh man be careful!! I had the flu around 7 weeks pregnant and it was bad this year. Glad to hear Appointment went well. 

Gigs- thanks for the delivery update. Recovery easier or harder this time? Did you get your favorite doctor?

Pl- so exciting that it could be any day! I think it's a boy again for you. 

Scan went well. Couldn't get a few pictures he wanted to so I might have to go back. We'll see. Doctor appointment Wednesday to go over scan. We went to lunch after and I got really sick. Not sure if it was something I ate not agreeing with me or that I had something I'm allergic too. I can't eat shrimp as it makes me really sick and I accidentally had some "lobster sauce" on my Mongolian BBQ. So it could be all shellfish, it's new so I'm trying to figure it out.


----------



## shaescott

PL yay for baby in just a few days!

Flueks yeah it’s totally possible (and much more likely) that it’s just my cycle regulating with the hormones. I can tell this IUD (kyleena) has less hormones because I’m having normal length cycles, whereas the first months on the mirena were all over the place, I’d have 40-50 day cycles and it was nuts. But less hormones doesn’t mean it’s ineffective of course. It’s supposed to be as effective as the mirena I think. I just stress out because of my friend who got pregnant on kyleena, it feels like a more real risk when it’s someone you know I guess. 
Anyway that’s awful that the flu is going around, especially that the pregnant coworker got it. Definitely be a germaphobe right now. I’m having a little URI but so far it’s not bad (nothing like the flu, I’m lucky), I ate an orange today because I don’t have any Emergen-C lol, I wonder what the equivalent number of oranges is :haha: luckily I quite like oranges so it’s not difficult to eat lots of them. I’m considering running to “late night” at the dining hall to sneak out some oranges, I need to stock up. 

Michelle congrats on the perfect ultrasound and strong heartbeat!

Green glad the scan went well, sorry about getting sick :(


----------



## Jezika

PL eek I’m so excited! Cannot. Wait. To. Find. Out. Sex.

Shae I’m sure you’re not preg but I appreciate the thought often comes up! It would certainly be a plot twist if you are. I’d be lying if I said a tiny part of me didn’t also hope you are each time you go through this.

Gigs how scary with the meds. I’m going to heed your warning. Child lock meds seem to be okay but vitamins are easily accessible and also can be bad in excess. DH accidentally took twice the amount of magnesium the other day and freaked out hard, called poison control. Yes he has health related anxiety. I was also just thinking the same thing re: access to things like cleaning chemicals and whatnot. I trust Tilly now but you never really know.

Dobs Defo do the wedding dress shopping! Whatever happened to that friend of yours who you were thinking of getting together with btw?

Pretty congrats! I’d say you’re pretty fertile! 

Flueks I think you’ll make it past 37 weeks no prob! Just an unfounded hunch of course.

J glad you’re doing well! Stick around this time!

Green wow 20 weeks AND team yellow. I feel team yellow is getting more and more common. Oh and I agree you’re a hero for handling twins singlehandedly for three months. There’s not a week that goes by that I don’t reflect on how much admiration I have for people parenting alone, let alone with multiples.

CB sorry to hear Riley’s sick :( I always wonder how parents of multiple kids do it when one or more child is sick.

Wooks ditto on sickness. Your poor wee ones. I can definitely relate, though only with one child! Sympathy too on dealing with O. I’m bet you handle things with way more compassion and patience than most. I am definitely not patient a lot of the time.

Speaking of sickness, I can’t remember if I said Tilly’s toddler room at daycare ended up going into “outbreak mode” last Friday coz there’s been four separate cases of vomiting in the same day. I’d been freaked out two weeks prior to that with multiple vomiting cases but luckily Tilly didn’t get sick. But it seemed to be vomitfest last week. As it happens, Tilly was home with flu so wasn’t exposed to it THANK GOD, because norovirus really is my worst nightmare, but now I’m terrified of her going back there on Wednesday. They did a thorough cleaning, they claim, but I know that this virus can live on stuff for a long-ass time. I’ve been obsessively googling things about the virus and even research articles on whether it’s possible to be resistant to it (it is, but depends on strain) and hoping that coz hubby and I aren’t vomity people in general that’s she’s inherited similar genes. Wishful thinking of course, since everyone tells me that ALL daycare/preschool kids get a vomiting bug at least once a year.

If anyone wants to swoop in with some contrary anecdote, please, take the stage...


----------



## shaescott

Jez haha yeah I’m pretty sure I won’t be pregnant, like every other time, but I always wonder. And I admit more than a tiny part of me wants me to be pregnant. It’s awful timing and it would really mess things up, but I just desperately want a baby anyway. It’s annoying. I thought about how it would work and basically I’d either have to take a year off or I’d literally give birth in the middle of a semester and have to be back in class in days, and the baby would be with my parents or something for the first 6 weeks (we can have babies in a certain dorm building once they’re 6 weeks). That’s not what I want, I want to spend that time with my baby. So it would be really horrible awful timing. But I always have that part of me that wants it anyway. Ugh. 
No clue on vomiting bugs in kids. I was always sick as a kid, but only mildly, not anything severe. I’m sure I got the occasional stomach bug though.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek glad to hear your contractions are unconcering. Not long now! Forgot if you mentioned but what's your nursery situation? Will the girls share a room? 

Green glad to hear all is looking well! To answer your question the c/s wass just as shitty initially--still rather painful--but i feel like i was on my feet a bit sooner. The experience in the OR was also much better...i guess because i was actually fully conscious this time lol. I did not end up with my first choice of doctor but i think i ended up with the best one for me. She was very nice and a good surgeon and we were actually joking back and forth during surgery (i was asking her to doba little "nip/tuck" while she was down there).

Jez i have nothing reassuring to say except since she already had the flu, hopefully she won't get a bug so soon. Purely anecdotal but i find when my kids catch one thing they seem to be good for awhile after despite what else is making its rounds. Maybe because white cell count is already up? Who knows...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good morning, ladies. I'm so sorry I haven't been replying to everyone's posts. After work, I'm usually busy making dinner, eating dinner, and putting Alex to sleep, but I've generally been falling asleep with him. Will really try to get back to everything tonight.

Here are 11, 12, and 13dpo. Newest at the bottom. Does that progression look ok? Maybe my hcg levels are doubling slowly?


----------



## gigglebox

I see progression but i'm not familiar with these tests. As a general rule of thumb I don't use cheapies for progression.


----------



## DobbyForever

I see progression also. Remember to look between two days. I think having the one in between makes it look slow, but when you just compare top to bottom (esp on the invert) then you see it.

Pl excited for you!!!

Green I love your resolve going yellow this time!

Michelle glad your appointment went well!

Shae I agree I know you want it so part of me is also pulling for it. But I also want you have everything you want pre baby because that’s nice too. So win either way hehe

Jez it’s outbreak season in our daycare as well. It’s scary but honestly I just accept it happens. A caught everything last year, but this year it’s only been a few colds. I will say he was out with an ear infection for a day and a half when I got a HFMD and RSV exposure notices. EVERY kid and a few staff in his room got it, and A was fine. So maybe Tilly was out with good timing? Fxed. We don’t get a lot of stomach bugs here though thank heaven.

Re friend I stopped talking to him. He came on really hard after I asked him to slow his roll. But mostly it was because all I could think about was my one I let get away when we talk/ when he called I groaned because I would rather do chores than talk to him or sleep. So it just felt like yeah I could but then I’m just settling and that’s not fair to either of us. And I’d rather be single than with him. He’s still where he was ten years ago. No growth. I love his daughter, but idk that I’m ready to be the stepmother to a soon to be middle schooler. It was a nice thought to not be alone but definitely settling.


----------



## Flueky88

Michelle that's great news!! I love seeing that heartbeat flicker. It's so amazing and beautiful.

Greenie I definitely am being careful. I'm not taking Victoria to grocery store at the moment as it's a common place to pick up illnesses. Oh man that stinks you have to wait to hear about results until Wednesday. Also even worse about getting sick, hope it was just allergy related.

Shae I wish I liked oranges. I love their smell especially when someone first starts peeling it. Yeah I suppose it would make it feel more probable when you actually know someone that got pregnant with IUD.

Jez my hunch is somewhere during 37th or 38th week. Maybe it's wishful thinking :haha: as for illnesses. Just depends a lot on her immune system. I've never been really prone to "stomach bugs". Main time in my life I got them was when I was a CNA in nursing home. Cleaning up vomit and diarrhea all night for multiple people doomed me. That was 10 years ago and I've only caught one since then. V has only had it once but was prettt mild.

Gigs the nursery is still the nursery. We didn't do much decorating to begin with either. V has her own room so as long as I plan to be two and done they will each have their own room. V has taken really well to her new room thankfully. I tell her it's time for bed and she walks right to her new bedroom.

Pretty I'm not sure about that brand but as a general rule I hate IC for progression. Also hcg doubles every 48 hours so bigger difference between 11 and 13dpo test. Also consider doubling in early days doesn't result in huge jump in numbers. If you want tests for progression I recommend frer. You have to remember frer dry darker so I don't recommend comparing old test to new but rather compare fresh pic of both old and new. I also had a day where it didn't really progress on frer so I finally started testing every other day.

Dobby it sounds like it was for the best as it's not a good sign you'd rather do chores than talk to him. 

AFM today is rough. I have terrible hemmrhoids right now. It's from her being low as I'm not constipated anymore and try not to sit on toilet for long. I was waking every hour or two from pain from them. I was using prep h and tucks pads like crazy too. I'm using my donut cushion today and plan to leave early and have a sitz bath before picking V up. I just have a lot of discomfort to pubic region and thighs.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek maybe she's engaged now. Hope the discomfort subsides soon! That is so cute about V and her room. When you say "night night time" to Levin, he runs the other way lol


----------



## claireybell

Eeee Pacific!! Keep us updated 

Jez, when Riley was in daycare Nursery he was always ill with snots & colds, tummy upsets & only then had i started being ill aswell, think it had been like at least 5+ years since i last threw up gag! But re Noravirus, we’ve never had this (touch wood) but the vaccinations newborns now in the uk, when babies have their first lots of injections the do an Oral one which is Noravirus! Its a live vaccine that remains in their poop for like 5-7 days after they have it so we always need to be hot on washing hands etc so im guessing if this went around Tillys nursery, the bug could remain for 5/7 days after the first was infected? Not sure if this info helps.. i hope she gets lots better after her illness frim last week though, all viruses although crappy, they at least get their Immunity higher :thumbup: 

Shae theirs always a tiny piece of me thats hopes your preggers when you mention weirdness lol! 

Flueks, re haemorrhoid creams, prep H is naff, you want to get yourself some ‘Germaloids cream’ its in a blue box, it has local anaesthetic in it & numbs the pain real quick, its all i use! A fellow BnB member recommended it when i was pg with Riley all those yrs ago :) & you want the cream not the Ointment as the ointment doesnt have the same effect! Im sirry their waking you with pain, they literally are a pain in the butt!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I see progression. I’m not sure how those tests work re:darkness of lines, so in that respect I’ve got no clue, but as long as the lines keep progressing like they are I think you’re good. 

Dobs glad you didn’t settle, you should always want to be with your SO over doing chores lol

Flueks sorry about the hemorrhoids, they’re the worst. Mine have all been internal thank goodness, but they’re still super annoying. Fx’d they get better.


----------



## shaescott

My temp didn’t move much this morning so unless it goes up a bit each day I’m gonna wait for AF to arrive. I’m pretty sure it will, anyway.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thanks it seems to come and go, but it is here more often than not. I'm going to leave in 30 minutes and go home for a sitz bath. Maybe she knows resistance is futile :rofl: Nah she's a fairly consistent girl with bedtime. I will let her play in her room alone and she will put herself into her bed. She has always loved her sleep though.

CB thanks I will have to see what US equivalent is as I've not seen or heard of it. Your advice on pullout to avoid BV was spot on!! I'm wondering if mine is a thrombosed one as to why it's extra painful. I may take a look at home later. If it is it says pain tends to ease after a day or two. 

Shae I am normally fine but pregnancy is not kind to my GI system. I had some bad external ones pp too. I'm wanting this better before I push so they don't get worse than the present hopefully.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty definate lines on those IC’s hehee

Dobby, good call on the friend thing there :thumbup: 

Flueks, im sure they sell it on Amazon, its def worth a look, highly recommend! BV omg i used to suffer real bad with it, so bad that it hurt to have sex sometimes, i can only use a water jelly like luve aswell, anything else triggers it, urhhh female stuff is a nightmare lol! Has your bv come back again?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yeah that’s one of the reasons I got my rectal prolapse surgically fixed, they said pregnancy and birth would make it way worse and it was already pretty bad. Pregnancy and birth really mess with women’s bodies quite a lot, despite it being natural and all. 

AFM I’m so tired today. I took a nap in my clothes after lunch because I was just so exhausted. I woke up a little sweaty, not soaked but enough to notice, so I wonder if it’s my progesterone dropping already or if they finally turned up the heat in my building. Now it’s after dinner and I cleaned off my car to get a head start before clinical tomorrow (snow was powdery and easy to brush off thank goodness). I’m back in my room lying in bed with my candle going and just my string lights so I can watch the snow more easily. I just wanna have a cup of tea and go to bed, despite the fact that I’ve done almost nothing today and have only been awake since 1 pm (I woke up at 8 to temp then fell back asleep) and I napped from 3-5, and it’s 7 now. I have to shower before clinical tomorrow so I can’t go to bed, but I just want to sleep. I’m tempted to nap a little then get up to shower. I’m just exhausted.


----------



## Flueky88

CB I've only had BV while pregnant except for once. Crazy how it messes up your flora. I've never had it where it made sex hurt, just the yucky discharge. Even though it's not from being "unclean" it makes me feel dirty and gross. I haven't had BV since your recommendation which was 10 weeks ago :) so thank you so much!

Shae so true. I think the fav line I heard was how labor and delivery was compared to a bomb going off down there :rofl: hmmm think you might be coming down with something?? I get insanely exhausted from the flu. I remember having DH drive me 25 minutes to walk in clinic because I didn't have the strength. In any case hope you rest up tonight and are ready for clinicals tomorrow.

AFM omg that sitz bath and an ice cube have brought some sweet relief. I still have some discomfort, but it's sooooo much better. I might even sleep more soundly. 

Oh I finally called about my short term disability. Hoping it gets approved. My only concern is I'm not sure on all their rules. I'm hoping as long as you got pregnant after your policy started. I've heard of some women have to be on policy a year before delivering. I'll just wait to find out I suppose.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Michelle - Good to hear everything went well with your appt. :)

Jez - Alex has only been going to daycare for close to 7 months, but so far no vomiting. There were apparently 4 toddlers in his class that had pink eye, but it looks like it missed him. And he was the only baby in his infant class to get roseola. So far this year no sick days for him though. *knock on wood*

Dobby - Good for you for being mature about the situation. Hopefully someone really great comes into your life soon. 

Flueky -Sorry that you've been so uncomfortable, but that's good to hear your contractions aren't anything to worry about. FX that you're feeling better soon. You're so close to 37 week. Way to go!

shae - If you're tired, just sleep. Listen to your body. Can't really comment on temping though cuz I've never done it.

Thanks for all the input everyone. Still gonna do an IC tomorrow morning, but maybe just won't post the results. That FRER I did on Sunday was 1 of a 2-pack. I think I'll use the 2nd one on Thursday.
Also, I got an email from the MW clinic and they have a spot for me again. Not sure how things work at every clinic, but this place has 2 MWs paired up and you deal with both of them, so that they know you well and when you're in labour, the one who's on-call shows up and she already knows everything about you. My team last time would've been Ashley and Daina and it looks like I'll be dealing with them again this time. Not sure if it just worked out like that or they did it on purpose but, either way, FX I'll get to deal with them for more than one appt. :/
So, I've been debating when to tell SO. He took it well the last time, so that's not a concern. I jst don't wanna jinx things, as dumb as that sounds. With Alex, I told a close friend at like 10 weeks and him at 24. Obviously, that's not gonna happen this time. But the 2nd time, I told him first and things didn't go well. Should I tell her first then him? Should I wait til I'm out of 1st tri? One thing I was thinking of is telling him on Valentine's Day. I'll tell him I got him some stuff to go along with the colours of the day; red (hand him a bag of licorice), white (hand him a bag of Lifesavers Winter Green mints), and pink (hand him the FRER from that morning). Thoughts?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I have a mild URI, just the sniffles really. But if this is just the beginning of something more crappy then that could make me exhausted. 
Glad the sitz bath helped. Hopefully you get approved for disability. 

Pretty I really need to shower so I can’t let myself sleep, I’ve been too lazy to shower though so I’ve been on my phone in bed. Gonna get up and shower soon then get to bed. 
I think you should tell your SO sooner rather than later. The Valentine’s idea sounds adorable. 

I’m really hoping we have a delay tomorrow due to snow but I’m not sure if we will. Only issue is that it makes parking a nightmare.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks I hope you get your haemorrhoids and the short term disability sorted.

Dobs makes sense re: friend, but I appreciate it was a nice idea. That’s lucky A happened to miss HFM and RSV because he was off sick. I hope the same continues to be the case with Tilly, I’m just concerned because noro can survive on surfaces for months, like wtf. I know I have to just deal, but it’s hard coz even just the fear of vomiting can induce panic attacks in me.

CB I read there isn’t a vaccine currently for norovirus, though there is for rotavirus which is similar. Tilly’s had that, but then again there wasn’t any warning to us of it being a live virus and needing to take precautions so maybe you had something else. If there is a noro vaccine I’ll move heaven and earth to get us it.

Michelle I totally neglected to say congrats on seeing healthy bean and heartbeat! Tell me you won’t be another team yellower ;)

PL any news?

Pretty ditto on what a couple of the others said about looking for progression two days apart instead of one. I could never see discernible progression between single days on my ICs. Looking good though!

Shae I was due with Tilly toward the end of term but could easily have given birth prior final papers and exams being due (I actually had a final oral exam on my due date). All that would’ve happened is that I’d have had an “incomplete” on my file and I could finish the missing components another time. They were very flexible and I assume most universities are. The other good thing about having a baby in school is that you can be way more flexible with time off, and at least you’re saving money by not having to pay tuition. Not that I’m trying to convince you, of course. Re: going back to classes after a few days or even at any point in the first 6 weeks, I cannot imagine that even being a possibility when baby needs its mama around the clock, not to mention there’s no way you would even want to be away when they’re so tiny. My bff is already anxious about how she will leave her two-month-old (with family) for a few hours at a time to do work on her business when baby is six months old. But hey, everyone’s different.


----------



## Jezika

Pretty I agree with telling him ASAP and then you’re kind of in this together no matter what happens? Your V day idea sounds super cute. I totally get the tempting fate thing, but I always try to remind myself that who I tell doesn’t REALLY influence the outcome, it’ll just make me bitter if it did happen. As for testing tomorrow, I’d definitely test daily too (and please do still post along with the other progression shots!) but would just compare it to the one two days before it. 

Shae hope you managed to get your shower!


----------



## shaescott

Jez unfortunately the nursing program is very inflexible due to clinicals. It would either be go back to classes immediately or take a year off, basically. No other option with my program. I know someone who had a baby right before the semester started last year, and she only was able to breastfeed for 5 weeks because she was always going to class and couldn’t pump in class so her milk dried up. She’s still in school and her child is doing well, but she’s not in the nursing program, she’s studying psychology with a criminal justice minor. I’ve heard of women in nursing programs having their baby and going back to class days later, and the only way they survive that is that they commute from nearby and have family or a babysitter watch the baby while they’re gone. I live too far from my school to commute. The most logical thing for me to do would be to take a year off, I think. 
Oh, and I’m about to go shower now. 

Just went to the bathroom and had a little streak of blood in my CM. So there’s 3 possibilities, in order of likelihood:
1) I’m just going to spot for a week until I get my period. Last cycle I started spotting at 8dpo.
2) This is the shortest luteal phase I’ve ever had (7 days) and I’m about to get my period. 
3) It’s implantation spotting.
Only time will tell.


----------



## pacificlove

Not much new here: it's snow-mageddon here, dh called it a snow day and stayed home from work. He then was able to built a slide out of snow over the deck stairs for L, which was a lot of fun for both kids ;)

Little bit of bloody show here and there now.. hopefully a sign of 3 cm by now?? Baby has been pretty active...


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek fitting everyone else. Hope everything is sorted :(. So not fun to deal with lol

Jez yeah it’s crazy what can linger around like that. Hopefully after a couple days back you’ll feel more at ease and she stays healthy

Shae I second sleep. But I get it if you feel you need the shower first. That’s crazy they couldn’t accommodate her pumping. That sounds so not legal. Maybe CA is just more anal lol. I remember reading someone about employers having to accommodate my schedule not the other way around not to mention the other rules they broke. Anyway digress the thing is you find a way to make it work and don’t regret it. Obviously less stress makes for a more enjoyable experience but babies are awesome

Ummmm what am I forgetting

Thanks lol I’m just more tired than mature plus my chores are like cleaning dog s*. If I’d rather clean dog s* or dream about other guys then you’re not the one.

On CD 36 and weird junk is going on. Probably my bad cold screwing thjngs up but I am not digging these long cycles. First pp af was at 15 months pp then had cycles 43 days and 39 days. Bright side they are short. Been cramping for days and keep expecting her so hopefully my complaining here brings her on lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ok y'all having my first rough night...it's midnight and i've been trying to get him to sleep for 4 hours. He's spit/three up twice and we've gone through a million diapers and he's on me nursing amd I'm falling asleep while he eats. He keeps screaming when I lay him down to sleep. He's been doing the first stretch of sleep in the cosleeper but sleeping on me the latter half of the night and my back's been killing me in the morning. I'm just over it right now. Nearly every waking moment of his, he's in my arms. I'm burnt out. Because of circumstances I'm the only one who has been able to hold him.

Uggghhhh wish I didn't require sleep!!!


----------



## shaescott

PL ooo hopefully any time now!

Dobs oh they didn’t tell her she couldn’t pump, she just would’ve had to do it in class or in the library or something and she wasn’t comfortable with that. Some of her professors let her bring the baby to class with her (she was a newborn at that point and just sat in her car seat and slept). But she commuted by bus from 20-30 minutes away, and her parents watched the baby most of the time. This year is the same except she never brings the kid to class because she’s like 18 months or something, she needs to be entertained. I had lunch with them on Monday, and she splashed cheddar broccoli soup on my jacket :haha: we got it out with a damp cloth real quick though. Made me think I’m not ready for a kid cuz I’m not ready for my clothes to be ruined. 
I seem to be getting my second wind after my shower. I ate ramen and now I’m eating 2 oranges to keep this cold as mild as it’s been. Gonna go to bed ASAP though cuz I have clinical in the morning. 
Yeah it’s really bad if you’d rather clean up crap, I basically always want to hang out with my SO cuz I’m happy when I’m around him... unless he’s talking politics, then I want to put in headphones cuz we disagree on most things, but I still don’t want him to leave. 
Your cycles remind me of mine on the mirena except my periods were light and long. The unpredictability sucks. 

Gigs aw I’m sorry you’re having a rough night :( I hope he starts sleeping better soon. No advice cuz I’ve never been there, but I’ll keep you in my thoughts/prayers etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I’m sorry :(. My only advice would be to summon help but if he just needs you then I’ll tell you what A’s psychologist told me: you just have to be there for him and that sucks for you, so keep your mental health in check until he outgrows it. I was like damn no sugar coating there lol hopefully you get some reprieve soon

Shae that makes sense I’m tired lol. How cute! And yeah honestly I go to work at least once a week with baby food or diaper cream or spit up on my clothes. I stopped caring like b*es I showed up today be thankful I’m here lol

Pl sounds promising! Sorry about the snow hopefully it doesn’t cause any problems


----------



## kittykat7210

Pretty I thought you were TTCing? Was he not aware? I’m confused and feel like I’ve missed something :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

And of course after I say how exhausted I’ve been, I have insomnia and get zero sleep. I just want to sleep, I’m so tired, but it’s time to get ready for clinical so I have no choice.

ETA: I took my temp when my alarm went off but like, I hadn’t slept so it’s not valid, but it was lower than my last temp despite not having slept so I think maybe my progesterone really is dropping already?


----------



## shaescott

BLESS JESUS my college just announced a delay! I get to try to go back to sleep! I’m glad I hadn’t made the coffee yet :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I'm jealous lol
I'm feeding kiddo and hoping he goes back to sleep. He won the battle last night...i gave in to letting him sleep on me as 1am was creeping closer.

PL it just occurred to me you're in your 40th week :shock: how quick are they about clearing roads up there? I hope you don't go into labor while traveling is dangerous.

Dobs yeah I know I just gotta suck it up for this stage. I also know afterwards it will have all gone by quickly. But going through it is rough. I've never been a fan of the infant stage...I was also dreading it this pregnancy. I love him obviously and I'm trying to embrace it, this likely being my last, but damn I do not know how to embrace sleep deprivation.

Weird about your cycles. I'd personally be celebrating the long stretches in between but I can see how it'd be alarming, especially with cramping for days! How annoying.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Kit - Well, I'm TTC. He's just not preventing. I haven't been telling him when I'm O-ing and we're not looking for lines together. He knows I want another baby and I guess he's just kinda letting me do my thing. My issue with telling him was just not wanting to bother him with this too early if it just might end the same was as my last pregnancy.

Here's this morning's test...


----------



## gigglebox

Looks great Pretty!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I like your Valentine's announcement idea. I think telling him sooner than later is better. I try to think if things do go bad who would I like to be able to confide in. I couldn't imagine DH not knowing or understanding why I was depressed. Definitely darker and pinker today :)

Shae oh yeah sorry I forgot you mentioned you had URI. Oh and yay for delay :) yuck for spotting right before V day. I will always remember my instructors telling us not to get pregnant. We had a few but almost all were pregnant during last semester. I'm not sure that's legal about her options for pumping. In TN and we are "backwards" it is state law that employer must provide break to pump in a private room (not a bathroom). I know college isn't an employer but still.

Jez vomit is the one thing I have issues dealing with so I can empathize. I do hope Tilly manages to resist getting noravirus.

Pacific omg today might be it!! I hope roads are cleared by the time baby is ready.

Dobby sorry your cycle is off. Stress can definitely cause that and you've been under tremendous stress. In any case hope AF shows soon. The cramps for days would drive me bananas.

Gigs I also had times where I caved and slept with V in our bed. I tried not to make a habit but honestly sometimes you do what you have to in order to get some sleep. I hope he does better tonight. I agree it's very hard to embrace sleep deprivation.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty that looks noticeably darker than the last one!

AFM had a lot of trouble sleeping again. I think I drifted in and out of sleep a little bit. I kept getting really sweaty, like night sweats. I know I slept 15 minutes between my 9 and 9:15 alarm, probably my biggest stretch. I’m pretty exhausted which sucks since I have clinical, but at least it’ll be shortened, 11-6:30 rather than 6:30-6:30. Coffee will be my best friend.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. The length of the cycles just bothers me because I think it’s a hormonal issue from the depo shot. Plus I always get nervous since I have a history of large ovarian cysts and that’s what tipped me off. I always see periods are my body doing what it should and they don’t bother me too much. ESP since I have neither sex nor vacation on the brain lol

Gigs if you find peace with sleep deprivation let me know how because I want to punch people in the face. A still wakes up 3x a night min and ends up in my bed

Pretty forgot to mention lol at something pink that’s clever. I get your hesitation. How did he handle things last time? He seemed pretty stoic like sad but not distraught. So I say tell him. ESP since he knows you aren’t taking anything/that comment he made the other day he knows you are trying. He should be involved unless he doesn’t care about the early pregnancy care appts or tests. Idk. You know you and him best. But I’m pro telling him tomorrow

It’s pouring so hard ughhhh I hate indoor recess and idk how to move the computer cart across campus with no overhangs oh wait I have a tarp buahaha


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- pouring over here too! We have flooding but I think you guys have flash flooding! Love the rain. Hate the wind that we've been getting that goes along with it. 

Pretty- line looks good. I had bery minimal progression with those tests. In fact, even my frer didn't look like it doubled in darkness. It looked just slightly darker, if any at all and my HCG tripled! Lol 
I agree with the other ladies about tell your SO. I never wanted to tell mine until I had my two beta HCG tests to make sure it looked okay... and honestly it just makes it more stressful. I think valentines is a great idea!

Shae- soooo jealous about you getting to go back to sleep. I'm a zombie over here haha 

Pl- how's the weather? What happens if you go into labor and the roads are closed or blocked?


----------



## pacificlove

Green, we have a truck and competent driver in DH. The better question is whether my mw will make it to the hospital (we've agreed to her not coming here but judging situation over the phone and meet at the H). Or if she can't make it, hopefully the gynecologist will. He knows I am due now and coming in for a vbac.

Today is just above zero degrees and, so snow is melting. I suspect besides our small side road, the main roads should be dry soon. Our road doesn't get plowed. 

Pretty, id say tell sooner then later.


----------



## wookie130

PL- We're in the midst of Snowmageddon Part X. Lol. Any day for L's bro/sis to arrive. Bloody show means that it will be sooner than later!

Pretty- That is a kick-ass line on today's test! Tell DH. That way you'll have his support, no matter the outcome. Good luck! Nothing more thrilling than a positive hpt when you wanted one!

Flueks- I had the 'rhoids once myself quite a number of years ago, but it had nothing to do with pregnancy. They were horrible!!! Like really, really awful! I can't imagine having to deal with that in late pregnancy on top of every other horrible exhaustion issue of the third tri.


----------



## claireybell

Jez yes you are correct, the vaccine is for Rotavirus but is similar to Noravirus. I really hope Tilly doesnt get this.. 

Gigs hang in there hun your doing an ace job! Is it possible that Myles has bad trapped wind? Hayden gets it sometimes & is miserable, i think hes burped all he can & then squirms when layed flat! I wouldn’t of thought it be Colic. Ive layed him next to me in bed for some zzzZ’s on the odd occasion surrounded with pillows on SO’s side of bed where hes not in the bed, i havent done it in wks but sometimes you gotta sleep! Fx hes better tonight for you :)

Pretty you should def tell your SO, will he be annoyed that you told him later rather than sooner? I know my SO was & was more annoyed that he thought i couldnt tell him something like that, i was more scared he’d flip out because it wasn’t exactly a planned pg. i think that Valentines gift be a nice idea:hugs: 

MrsG are you & hubs doing anything nice for V day tomorrow? I hope you feel better soon after your sickness yesterday

Pacific your officially ‘overdue’ now!! Come on out Pacific baby eee!! 

Rileys doing lots better today, thankyou all for your well wishes <3 i think he’ll be fine for school tomorrow:) roll on half term next wk!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I know! This pregnancy has officially been longer then my first! But not really -- ( Ls due date was moved back a week at the dating ultrasound and I knew when he was conceived so didn't agree with the date, but it meant no one would be concerned for going overdue!). L was born at 40+2 according to ultrasound dating.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about the indoor recess, I always hated it as a kid as well lol. I get not being bothered by periods since they’re normal, I wish I could just be on no bc and let my cycles run naturally but I don’t trust myself to be perfect with NFP and I wouldn’t want to have to abstain during certain times either because condoms just don’t work for us. 

Green honestly going back to sleep wasn’t great, I barely slept at all. But it could’ve been worse, I got a little extra. 

CB I’m glad Riley’s doing better!

AFM spotting has continued, it’s very little and only when I swab internally, but it’s streaked in EWCM-like globs basically, which I think I got last cycle with the spotting. Not sure why it’s doing that but I’m 99% sure it means I’ll be getting my period. We’ll see what happens but like, I’m pretty sure. Especially since my temp dipped again this morning. Super nauseous right now, not sure why. I didn’t have much of an appetite today, all I wanted was my iced coffee. I only ate a protein bar, a few bites of my wrap, and a few chips, so that could be causing the nausea. I want to eat on principle but I’m not really hungry. Bleh. Wanna go to sleep but don’t want to wake up at midnight and be unable to fall back asleep. At the same time I worry if I don’t sleep now I’ll get insomnia later. Idk.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry for indoor recess. I bet it's more stressful. 

Greenie wasn't your appt to review scan today? How did it go??

Pacific glad to hear main roads are clearing. There would have to be an ob gyn there or nearby I assume. When I worked in hospital we had to be there before bad weather as it wasn't accepted as a reason to call in. You could be fired for that. They had some empty rooms or help pay for a nearby hotel.

Wookie thanks! Mine usually aren't painful and rarely get them when not pregnant. My pp ones were awful though which scares me to push if I already have a bad one. Ahh, I'll get through it though.

CB so glad he's feeling better :) 

Shae have you tried anything for insomnia?? I can't imagine sleeping so poorly. 

AFM it flared up as day progressed. Not quite as bad as yesterday though. I'm pretty certain I've dropped as well. I've read 2nd time and more moms drop sooner to birth than FTM. May have a baby by end of the weekend??

I'll try to upload a pic... bnb is being a pain...


----------



## Flueky88

Blue top is Saturday at 36 weeks, sweater dress is tonight at 36+4.


----------



## gigglebox

I honestly can't tell Fluek but I hear they can bob in & out of engagement :shrug: might explain why some days are better than others. Fx your hemmorhoids go away after birth! Mine did this time but I didn't push...but I will say the ones from Levin's pregnancy never went away, they just kind of deflated and hung around. Totally painless though, albeit probably unsightly, but as I've said before, when isn't an anus unsightly? And no one is staring it down so I remain unconcerned. 

Anyway I bet you go to 39 weeks D: don't hate me for saying that!

Looks like the start of tonight will be easier than last night...he's already in bed and it's just 9 now. Unfortunately my mom is on the phone and loud...I can hear her through the door. If hubby and I get out of debt and have enough extra money for home improvements I really want a bedroom built on the back side of the house or a second level...or just move into a two level house. I have a bedroom right of the main living space and it's so annoying sometimes!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks hm I can’t really tell due to the angle but it looks like the top of the bump is lower maybe? Like it starts coming out a bit lower? Maybe just the angle though, I’m not sure. 
Re: insomnia, it’s not my normal to be awake for hours trying to sleep. It usually happens once every few weeks, tops. I should probably get a bottle of melatonin or something for those nights.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs agree no anus looks "good" :rofl: oh and I don't hate you for saying that you are thinking 39 weeks. Glad tonight is going better so far. Keep it up little M!!

Shae yeah might be good. I rarely have insomnia. I used to in middle school. I couldn't get my mind to shut down. Before having a child, I usually passed out as soon as my head hit the pillow.


----------



## DobbyForever

I second Gigs. Heard the same thing about engagement. I’m leaning more 38 weeks just to be different lol sorry the roid rage is real

Green yeah I live near a creek so my phone flips out with flash flood warnings but the creek bed is sooooooooooo deep and there’s zero water in it haha. So it’s a joke warning. BUT it’s not uncommon for part of the freeways or expressways to be flooded and unusable. We also have this pothole thing in our playground that I stepped in twice now. Like legit up to your ankle in water. So annoying.

Pl glad the snow is melting! I’m so shocked you haven’t had to go in yet. I keep checking hoping for a baby update :)

Day was fine lol they had outdoor recess but basically it’s a walk and talk recess cuz everything was soaked. We did a theme day today and it was a success. Our union pres gave us the shake down and we’re actually using the s word. So if things don’t change I wouldn’t be shocked if we end this year or start next year on strike.

Anyway that’s all my tired brains has for bow


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs so am I!

My mil sent DH a text message yesterday asking for my due date... Then today she told him to remind me that DH was 2 weeks late. I just said to DH: "thats a very inappropriate thing to say" ... It was the kindest thing that came to my mind.


----------



## DobbyForever

Um wtf lol just wtf

She reminds me of A’s “grandmother”. She says stupid shit and then when you call her out on it she acts innocent and plays victim


----------



## gigglebox

Lol PL :haha: hope she wasn't expecting a "thank you"! How are you feeling compared to last time?

Dobs, Des' playground at school had that same shit, the random water holes in the mulch. They finally just fixed it after months. 

Myles is up already for his snack & snooze... this usually happens around 2:30 but it was only 11:45 :( so we'll see how the rest of the night plays out...I'm thinking early morning! No worries though, he's got an appointment/weigh in tomorrow at 10. Fingers crossed his weight is finally up!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes re: strikes. I wish schools would just pay teachers more and give them good benefits. Well paid happy teachers are better for students, I think. What specifically are they talking about striking for?

PL wow your MIL’s statement was not helpful at all. I honestly don’t understand how it was *inappropriate*, but I might be missing something and it could also be a cultural difference... obviously it wasn’t necessary or helpful though. I can be a bit oblivious to social rules though, so maybe that’s why I don’t quite get it. My parents kinda forgot to teach me social rules and faux pas and what’s considered rude etc so I’m awful at it. Honestly I can see myself making the same comment as her, not realizing the overdue mom is frustrated and my statement isn’t at all helpful. Idk. You don’t have to explain it to me if you don’t feel like it of course, but if you want to I’m always happy to learn social rules since I’m so behind. 

Gigs fx’d for Myles’ weight having gone up!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae: it's just something that a due mom does not want to hear... 
At this point I am even fed up with a certain friend who keeps asking "how is the belly"? We'll, for f- sake .. ask me how I am doing, or baby, but the belly? I stopped reading her messages, bad me. 

Gigs, lol feeling slightly frustrated, but I don't think that's what you meant ;) even DH is getting impatient which is unusual for him, but it's work related to him. He won't schedule his next appointments until baby is born, yet he still has to spent 2 days away this month. He was planning on being gone this Saturday. So again overall frustrating for me to know he needs to leave me alone all day with newborn and L. It's all just getting to me....

Mw is coming over early this morning, hopefully she'll confirm cervical changes. Still been having bloody show. 

Dobs; my mil told me that women that go back to work run away from their children. That's how wrong she can be...... I stood up for myself and all other women, btw: she too went back to work after each kid! So yeah.... Don't get me started....


----------



## kittykat7210

Parents due dates means nothing, both Lewis and I were 2 weeks late and Evie’s was a little early!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good morning, ladies. Fell asleep with Alex again last night. Sorry. I'll let you know how things go tonight.


----------



## kittykat7210

Happy Valentine’s Day everyone :)


----------



## shaescott

Pretty omg that darkened so much!

Kitty aww how cute!

PL ah okay gotcha, thanks for explaining!

AFM my temp plummeted nearly a full degree this morning. I’m absolutely exhausted, I haven’t missed breakfast before class once and I’m still in bed with 30 minutes til class debating not going and just sleeping instead. I haven’t skipped a single class yet this semester so if I sleep through my morning one it’s not a huge deal.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit omg so cute the two of you!!! Look at that hair on Evie! Ahhhh!

PL i had a feeling you were going ro start contractions over night...premonition? Hopeful thinking? We'll soon see! I am excited to hear about your cervix :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

To be all about me lol

So why we specifically would strike in a nut shell

1. Our district pays zero percent of our healthcare. For ex, to cover myself and A it costs nearly $1700 a month.

2. They are being petty and retaliatory. When we worked the rule last year and this year, they started telling principals to give us more staff meetings, started denying family leaves blah blah petty

3. (The big reason).
Each year, the city/Stars gives additional money to the school districts to give to teachers. Called Cost of Living Allowance, or COLA money. It is usually between 2-3%. Every other district I worked for gave us this money plus some. We settled last year after fighting for six months at a 1% out of 3%.

This year, COLA is 3.71%. First they offered 0.71%. Now after protesting, 2%. We want 4%.

4. Why we are pissed
A- they lie to our school board saying they don’t have the money but long story short they can pay us and still have crap tons of money. But they have money to give themselves huge raises
B- they move money illegally to other departments to look like they have less money (is moving 9mil out of the gen funds account to facilities to avoid paying us more than 1% last year)
C- their actions show they do not respect or care about us and think we are replaceable
D- it’s feb and there are still over twenty classes with substitutes and jobs online for this school year because we have so many vacancies because people leave and nobody wants to come here now
E- bargaining is confidential but immediately afterwards they post only saying well we offered _ and the teachers rejected and offer a one sided thing that makes us look like a**hats


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes that’s some nasty stuff going on. You teachers deserve better.


----------



## pacificlove

Selfish update: baby is sunny side up and deep down in the pelvis. All she could palpate was shoulders. Mw gave me some excercise to pop baby out of the pelvis and then when it pops back in just a slight position change may trigger labour she thinks but hopefully we can spin it.


----------



## Jezika

Whoa PL, sounds like some baby gymnastics. Did she check your cervix? I appreciate your frustration. I was so so so fed up past 40 weeks, esp coz I thought I had mild contractions weeks before. And everyone due AFTER me was having their babies before me. I was so hormonal and angry and cried a lot, and eventually accepted I’d never give birth. Of course I accepted the first possible induction date at 41+3. Re: parents going overdue, I heard there’s a slight relationship with when the mum was born, but shrug. If true, what MIL says wouldn’t matter.

Dobs that’s some nasty stuff indeed, and really sad and really infuriating. It always surprises me when people are against unions, coz we all know what would happen then. And it’s education we’re talking about, with kids being our future, hello! As for $1,700, just shocking. What’s the point?! I’m still baffled by how paying a tiny tiny tiny fraction of that to the government in order to get universal healthcare can be seen as worse. I hope you guys get what you want and deserve.


Oops Tilly awake, gtg!

Gigs update on weight pls!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I keep getting on here thinking you'll be in labor. Baby is stubborn! Haha hopefully the tricks your MW gives you will help her labor started and baby into position. 

Jez- I remember how upset you were going last your due date. You were convinced I'd have the boys before you had Tilly. Lol 

Dobs- unions can be so great or be so annoying. DH is also in a union and although it's great benefit wise, it's having more political problems though. Pretty frustrating. 

I've been having cramps. Almost constantly. I went in Tuesday and they said it was a gastrointestinal problem, or something I ate to put it simply lol BUT it started money and it's still happening. I have my phone appointment to do over my scan this afternoon so I'll ask my actual OB. I also got a call today from the radiology department. They need me to come back in for more pictures. Slightly annoyed since my copay was $100 last time!!!


----------



## shaescott

PL crap, hopefully the exercises work and he spins around to the right place!

Green sorry about the cramping that’s no fun. Hopefully your OB has answers for you. 

AFM I’m sweating my butt off, ugh. It’s the progesterone drop, happens every time. Spotting is increasing. I’m expecting full force AF tomorrow. This was an oddly short luteal phase. It seems my progesterone starts falling at 7-8dpo now on the kyleena. Last month I started spotting at 8 dpo and kept spotting for days before AF arrived.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry your cramping MrsG, hope you get it sorted & then you can relax abit :hugs: 

Do the boys know or understand theres a new baby on the way? Whens your due date btw? :)

Shae, if the hot sweats with the hormone drop is normal & it annoys you, Sage extract is supposedly great for hotsweats/night sweats, i know alot of older women use it in menopause to help, liquid form, i know this as i used to work for Holland & Barrett - health & dietry stores, it amazes me how much i still remember from back when i was 18/19yrs old :) 

I also keep thinking your suddenly gonna do a labour update aswell Pacific! How can they tell baby is face up/back-back? 

Gigs how did Myles weighing sesh go today? 

Pretty wow thats a clear Frer eeeee!!!! So excited for you! Hope the Valentines gift goes well <3 

Awwww Kitty lovely photo, you & Evie look so cute :) 

Hayden has his Vaccinations tomorrow.. i need to brace myself for getting upset lol! I was fine when Riley had his, got abit emosh with Nuala but i think il be abit blubbery with Hayden, last baby n all .. 

SO brought me home a big ol bunch of lovely Red Roses for V day today, hope you girls have a nice time with your men folk lol


----------



## gigglebox

Myles is back up to bIrth weight :thumbup: last recheck on Monday then hopefully some time before I have to go there again.

Pl yikes I hope you can get him to flip before he lands you in back labor!

Pretty that test looks great! Can't wait to hear how telling SO goes. 

Jez ha I remember that well, I remember thinking how funny it was that you were upset when ttc didn't go as quickly as you hoped and then you were praying for it to be over at the end.

Awww cb pics of the roses!!! Hubby told me to get myself chocolate lol...I'm looking at jewelry though 

Dobs if they have money that's terrible.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs that’s great that Myles is back upto his birth weight! Well done lil dude :)

I’l take a piccy tomorrow as im in bed now, SO is snoring like a boar on the sofa lol! Typical V day eve after a quicky :rofl: 

It’s when they try & give you the money back to pay for what you just purchased, when they’ve forgotten or not bothered lol i been there :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Any particular Jewellery items your looking at? Im actually wanting another Pandora bracelet charm for a Boy so then i have 3 for all of my babies :)


----------



## gigglebox

Not so much, I would love something with three stones to represent the kiddos but can't find any i like. 

I kind of like this... Lab Created Color Change Sapphire & White Cubic Zirconia Rhodium Over Silver Pendant With Chain - BLN431
i wish it was blue though :/

I don't know that he forgot Valentine's but i was heading to a local chocolate shop with SIL and MIL and he told me to treat myself as his gift.


----------



## pacificlove

Since mw thought that flipping baby could trigger labour, I am holding off until my mom goes to bed. I don't like audience when "exercising"....mom is falling asleep on the couch, so hopefully she'll go to bed soon. Currently feeling some (back?) Contractions about every 20 minutes. 

Mw did do a sweep, which was the most comfortable one so far, so it was a good long one. I forgot to ask about dialation...haha oh well, I suspect 2-3 cm somehow.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - That's so ridiculous that they're being so shady and cheap. FX this gets resolved quickly and you don't need to strike.

PL - Good luck flipping the baby. Hopefully things get going for you soon and your labour is nice and short. :)

Kit - Cute pic.

Hope everyone else is doing well and had a good VDay.

So, telling SO went pretty much how I thought it would. Presented him with the red, white, and pink items. His response was "Oh, shit, is that for real? How much of a yes is that?" lol. We made some jokes and he said some thoughts out loud. A few of the comments I remember were him thinking having 2 kids close together would be good so they could play together, but also "fuck that" at having 2 kids so young at the same time. He also said he really didn't want to be forced into moving this year, but we might have to. That kinda threw me a bit, but we can make it work at his place for a little while the new baby would be less mobile. Once he sees how much less space there'd be, hopefully he'll want to move sooner. He also said he'll have to really lose some weight now cuz I won't be able to run after Alex anymore once I'm near the end of my pregnancy and once it's born and I'm busy feeding it all day. Just standard guy stuff. I told him let's just take it one day at a time and focus on other things til I'm out of 1st tri. Also made an appt with my DR for my first prenantal visit: March 1. In all honesty, I'm not in a huge rush to get all the medical stuff done. I almost feel like the longer I put things off, the longer I can put off the possibility of another heartbreak. :/
Oh, and I've been feeling like my uterus is full/heavy/solid. And I don't think that's just in my mind. Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Jezika

Pretty I’m glad it went as expected! I’m sure he’ll warm up even more to the idea. I totally get putting medical appts off too re: heartbreak.

Gigs that’s a nice pendant! I love big coloured stones with small halos. Did I really complain about not TTCing as quickly as I wanted? I guess I could see that. Feel bad in hindsight because it was actually pretty quick. And re: wanting it to be over, omg my bump was huuuuuuge by even 25-30 weeks and all out to the front so the weight of it being concentrated in one area was just ridic. People frequently joked about whether I was having twins, which made me almost murderous. I could barely turn in bed, could barely walk, barely dress myself and just felt very much unable to function. As a result, I have the most unsightly, saggy pouch you can imagine, and there’s nothing I can do about it *sad whimper*

Kitty that’s a super cute photo - you look stunning and it’s so nice to see E after so long. What a cutie! I’d love to see more pics.

PL keen to hear how the turnin’ goes. 

Green ditto on wondering what boys think of baby. Hope you get the insurance/scans sorted. I have no idea what copay means tbh.

I’m missibg stuff for sure, sorry, but gotta sleeeep.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty im glad it went well & just as you expected, blokes always take a while letting it sink in i find, he’ll get very excited about the baby soon I have no doubt <3 

Gigs i love that pendant aswell, i love white stones surrounding coloured ones :) The silver bracelet that you had made, you could always look to get something like that done agsin with maybe just 3 simple stones set in it - maybe in diff colours to represent their birth stone perhaps? Hmmm.. i quite like that idea aswell for me lol :haha: 

Jez im sure the lil ‘pouch’ is fine, i have mini puffiness down there because of my csection scar, not as bad as it was as they tidied my s ars up with 1 thin scar but still have a lil bit of puffy pouch below bikini area.. every pg is def different & 2nd time around you’ll probs carry completely diff & the pouch may even go ;) 

Pacific the same thing happened with a school mum friend re the most recebt sweep being not uncomfy, after her 2nd sweep she went into labour in less than 48 hrs! Fx hun


----------



## claireybell

Flowers as promised :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh those are beautiful cb! I am jealous. Hubby hasn't gotten me flowers in some time. He used to get them for me a lot, not just holidays but out of the blue and would sometimes bring them to my work. Now it's a money thing though...that was back when we both worked full time.

I have been thinking of birth stone jewelry to represent the kids but they are diamond, emerald, and garnet -- white, green, and red. When I see those colors together all I can think of is Christmas! I have a locket I want to put pics in and may just end up getting myself a chain for that.

Pl I am excitedly awaiting an update especially with the cramps you mentioned!

Jez I bet anything you see as a pooch isn't as bad as you perceive it! I've got it bad this time...they kind of firmed back up (to a degree) with ds1 & ds2 so hoping this time is no different...

I am NOT looking forward to the post-breastfeeding saggy boobs. They were unsightly last time. Thank goodness they did perk back up a bit but I have a fear they won't this time! 

Eh, you weren't overly whiney about ttc. I think you also acknowledged it was only the start of your journey and knew it could take time...but man who doesn't get impatient when ttc? Especially with the tease of a chemical. I definitely felt that with ds2. I was impatient with ds1 too but that was while wtt.

Woooooooweeeee i'm chatty this am!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, what did I miss? You are ttc?

Contractions eased over night, man is that baby stubborn or what! Must be a girl ;) 
It was a bit depressing that the mw did want to discuss 41+3 yesterday... Basically our options are limited: no pitocin for me to induce at that point because of a higher chance of rupture for a vbac. They may want to try depending on how things look, but not the best option....

Based on the kicks, i don't think baby has flipped. DH is doing a short day at work, may go for a long walk later, but for now I am getting short contractions ever 7-8 minutes.


----------



## gigglebox

Eeeee continue to update us!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah pacific it sounds exciting!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl - any update? 

Gigs- do you have a Shane Company near you? I have a beautiful heart necklace they added the boys birthstones to and can add more as we add kids. Shane Co is the only place we buy jewelry now because they're so amazing! 

Pretty- I think the second (third, fourth, etc) is never as exciting to rational/ planning people. I'm a planner and even though I was soooo excited it was still like "oh crap" we have to do this, this, and this. Plus men take time to warm up. 

That's all I can remember. I need a nap.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh about the boys and the baby. They know where the baby is, max is more interested than Michael and max gives me belly kisses sometimes too BUT I don't think they get we're actually having a baby lol


----------



## gigglebox

Green checked them out online; not as cheap as jtv! :haha:

Pl oh heck no Jez isn't ttc as far as we know haha...I was just reminiscing when she was ttc Tilly. 

We're expecting snow this weekend. If we get any accumulation I'm taking a pic of our back deck to cross reference with yours :rofl: I definitely showed it to hubs who said something like "freaky" hahahahha


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you and I have mirror lifes... Haha sort of! I can see you and I being those crazy mom friends if we lived near each other :haha:

Re jez: I thought she was waiting, hence my confusion.. I think DH and I are done after this one.. no more crazy 5 hour road trips for ttc. But oh the memories ;)

We probably accumulated about a foot in total for snow, with a few warmers hours in between each snowfall. The weather prediction for the next few days is wishy washy, snow and rain at just above freezing: so it's anyone's guess. It's raining right now...yucky snow on the ground! So unusual for us to have more then 2 inches of snow for more then a day.

Well contractions have spaced out again, like 20+ minutes, I am frustrated. I have been able to get foot rubs out of DH every night though, so there is a positive side to this. ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Omg pl...our "two moms, some kids, and a bunch of farm animals" youtube channel would be an instant success :rofl:

I just had the impulse to write "5 boys" so I officially think you have a boy in there. Disclaimer: I'm usually wrong on these things.

And hey never say "done"! In your farm house with a million acres you may find room to fill...or at least the need for another farmhand.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific omg what an ass of a comment from MIL. Soooo not helpful to a pregnant woman. Will DH still go Saturday if you haven't delivered?? I'm so sorry your contractions keep fizzling out. I hope they quit teasing you soon.

Kitty what a beautiful pic!!

Dobby that's outrageous what you pay for insurance. Holy moly!! I don't blame people for considering a strike. I hope you guys get what you deserve.

Jez omg I remember you thinking greenie would go before you. I can't imagine. I really hope S isn't "late"

Greenie any updates on the cramping?? Sorry for the copay :(

Shae did you have V day dinner with SO??? Mmmm filet mignon

CB I hate seeing them cry from their shots. I know it's for the best and a quick bit of pain is better than a serious and/or deadly disease. Oh and those roses are beautiful. DH doesn't really get me flowers as I have allergies to many flowers. My fav flower is an iris though.

Gigs yay for being back to birth weight!!! Hope he continues to pack on those lbs and ozs. DH went out night before to buy me some chocolates. I have waaayy too many as I've been a chocaholic this pregnancy. I also want to get some jewelry with the girls birthstones. So far emerald. If she comes this month I think amethyst and can't recall March. I think it's a light blue stone.

Pretty it sounds like it didn't go too bad. Maybe he's just a bit guarded. Men take longer to bond.

I'm wondering how..... lord I brainfarted her username. The Australian girl that is round 6 weeks now. Had cramping and mixed messages from OB. If you read this! I'm so sorry for forgetting your UN. I'm thinking about ya though.

AFM oh man yesterday didn't go as planned. Had dentist appt and scheduled Vs first appt at dentist. That was planned and went well. DH got a kidney stone flare up. Wasn't bad enough to go to ER but bad enough where he couldn't care for V or drive. So I dropped her off at sitter and took him to dr. I'm hoping he can pass it and pass it soon. We did get to have V day dinner together.

Hemmrhoid still around but not really painful which I can handle. Been having loads of irregular cramping today. Just a tease. Will make it to term in 3 hours so that's good. Now if she'll come in the next 2 weeks :haha:


----------



## shaescott

PL sorry the contractions slowed down :(

Flueks yes we had out Valentine’s Day dinner and honestly the filet mignon was the most tender and soft I’ve ever had, I was super impressed. He brought me a bottle of wine and we had a nice night. 
Sorry about your DH’s kidney stone, but glad you still got your Valentine’s Day dinner with him. Also glad the hemorrhoids aren’t hurting much anymore, and yay for making it to 37 weeks!

Kitty aw what a cute pic!

Pretty hm sounds like he took it about as well as expected. I’m sure he’ll warm up to it at some point. 

Gigs yay for weight gain! Glad the formula supplementation is helping. 

Sorry to those I missed, I’m exhausted. 

AFM, AF has definitely arrived, bright red blood today. It’s so weird that I had a 9 day luteal phase and the progesterone started dropping at 7 dpo. Hm. I suppose it’s something to do with the new iud, my progesterone dropped and I started spotting at 8 dpo the previous cycle. Weird.


----------



## Jezika

Yay for term Flueks! That’s a big deal! And yes, I’m hoping S will soon. Dare I say it’s become a head-to-head between you and PL.

PL Gigs is right, defo no TTC here. I’m sorry 41+3 came up, though when it did for me it was a sweet relief to at least know it WAS gonna happen (and then when I called up the morning of and they said they were busy and to call back at noon, I went back to being convinced I’d gestate forever). I think I was already going into labour anyway. Why didn’t mw tell you how dilated you were btw? Re: induction can they still do foley balloon thing or cervadil? My friend had just a foley at 37 weeks and baby came within hours.

Re: jewellery I’ve wanted a name pendant for ages but I can never find one I love. Also thinking first initial on jewellery or as a tattoo but now slightly annoyed we picked a name/nickname starting with two different letters (Tilly and Matilda). Not REALLY annoyed, just would be way more convenient to have them start with the same letter.

I had other things to say but forgot.

OH. WOW. How couldn’t I forget?!

Tilly only went and bloody got the stomach bug after all!!!!! After just one stupid day at daycare, AFTER it was supposed to have been thoroughly disinfected. She puked on me this morning several times and on DH and the floor a few times. It was seriously unnerving and I felt bad inching away from her in fear as she approached me to puke on me after the first two times instead of comforting her (poor thing just stood there and vomited and looked so sad... gosh I’m the worst... her daddy hugged her though) but it wasn’t as bad as I thought. Half the fear was also over how infectious it is. Anyway, she puked on and off for 3 hours and hasn’t at all since then (it’s now almost 13 hours later). She was also super spritely this evening. Hoping it means she’s okay from now on. If I get sick, that’ll be a whole other story. That’s panic attack territory right there. I might as well expect it though, so watch this space.

Wow, this has been a surprisingly selfish post. I also think I’m starting to feel nauseous. Better be effing psychosomatic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in to say LMFAO Green

I wanted to trade my engagement ring in for some of their family jewelry but ex put the ring under his name. I was in too much pain at the time to fight him on it. I was deeply disappointed with the quality and service of the place I got mine from. Should have stuck with Shane Co. I couldn’t find one with the whole open weekdays till 8 and Saturday and Sunday til 5


----------



## shaescott

Jez oh no I’m sorry Tilly got the stomach bug! I hope you don’t get the bug! Are you deathly afraid of vomiting or am I thinking of someone else?

Dobs I looked up Shane Co despite not living anywhere near their stores lol, they ship so it’s an option. They have white sapphires! They’re less than half the price of diamonds and look similar. I’ve just sent SO some info about them haha. 

Re: jewelry, I really don’t wear jewelry except for a ring on my ring finger, so I don’t buy myself jewelry. I’ve only bought myself earrings and I almost never wear them so it’s dumb of me to buy them. But I buy them from Claire’s (meaning crappy quality but it’s fine cuz I rarely wear them) so I don’t waste much money on them, Claire’s is cheap. 
I think jewelry is very pretty and if I was rich I’d probably have lots of it but I’d still probably never wear it. I’m really just lazy. I don’t like having to take off a necklace to go to bed, bracelets either are loose and go up and down my wrist or are tight and pinch my arm hairs, I sleep on the side of my head, so earrings are uncomfortable to sleep in... I’m just picky and lazy. I also lose everything, SO got me a lovely simple necklace years ago and I lost it and still haven’t managed to find it. All and all jewelry will be wasted on me so I don’t buy it and I tell SO not to buy it for me, except an engagement ring. I remind him relentlessly that I want an engagement ring :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Jez yikes I hope no one else get the bug. On the plus side, though awful, at leadt they are short lived. Silver lining? Eh don't feel bad about avoiding being thrown up on. We do the same here. I'm the one that shys away; hubby is the one that picks the kid up with arms completely extended and sets him on hardwood or tile for easier clean up/disinfecting. No bug hugs here until the vomit is cleaned up.

Fluek woohoo for term! Only 2 weeks and three days to go! :haha: and I believe March is aquamarine.

Shae your dinner sounds amazing! You've reminded me i need to eat a nice rare steak now that i'm not pregnant. 

I'm the same with jewelry: lazy. I am almost always wearing my necklace, wedding set, and small hoop earrings. These items stay on when I sleep and shower. This is why purchasing pendants is kind of a big deal for me -- because they will almost always stay on for awhile. I love my earrings because they are small hoops that kind of "snap" closed so they never fall out and I can't feel them at all, even sleeping.

Myles won the battle of the bed last night. He fell asleep way early so woke up early. I just laid in bed tryyto get him back to sleep and watched Russian Doll. Anyone else seen this Netflix series? 

Dobs, got this text message from my bro and thought I'd share with you: Where can you see people selling meth, shooting heroin, jumping a turnstile, having their dog shit on the floor and walking away, and someone fighting with the police all at the same time? Civic Center BART station!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Slowly trying to catch up and just gotta laugh at *Jez’s *“I’m feeling sick, best be effing psychosomatic.” :rofl: I always love your posts, you should be a blogger or something!


----------



## pacificlove

Waters just broke... Actually felt a pop during contractions. They were coming every 7 minutes, but short lasted.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl how exciting! Hoping for a smooth delivery!

Shae that’s awesome! I heard of those somewhere but never actually looked them up to see. Hopefully he takes the hint soon lol

Gigs yup I don’t do BART. Can’t. Won’t. Hard pass. I do love super close to a bart station though. Great for resale. Haven’t seen RD but heard of it. Do you like it?

Jez I second Keeps was literally thinking the same. I am sorry she got sick and that you’re starting to feel it :(

Fluek congrats on going full term!!!! Erin? Is that her? I did notice she went radio silent hoping just busy

Btw I love that we are so connected that we’ll be in labor and update each other. It’s amazing how connected we are :)

Nothing new over here. Lol my life is so boring. Wish it wasn’t raining so I could take A to the zoo


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Omg good luck PL!!! How exciting xx hope all goes smoothly :baby:


----------



## claireybell

Pacific arhhhhh!!! Fx all goes well for you hun, keep us posted <3


----------



## claireybell

Im wagering it to be a Girl. :)

Oh Jez nooooo... id def call that Nursery & complain that they need to decontaminate again & that you’ve had to take time off work etc.. poor Tilly, I hope that was the last of the sickness for her & you guys dont catch it.. :-/

Oooh ive not had my medium-rare steak yet, i keep forgetting i can ha! I been bingeing on Brie & red wine though lol! Haydens doing ok today, currently on hour 2 of snoozing.. its 15:20, debating whether to stur him for a feed ir leave him be??! I know il regret waking him lol


----------



## shaescott

PL so exciting!!! I’m guessing girl. Can’t wait to find out! Good luck, you’ve got this!


----------



## Jezika

PL wooo! Waters breaking all on their own! Hope you get to update before bub pops out. Remember Dobs’ words of how connected we are. You CAN’T let us down. I’m feeling girl too for you!

CB Brie and red wine sounds like you’re doing okay. It’s family day long weekend here so I might get some beers in tonight. We were supposed to go to my mum’s but Tilly’s sickness ruined those plans, which is sad because she’s actually been Totally fine since vomiting yesterday morning and she never gets to see my mum :( Not sure on waking Hayden. Do they say never wake a sleeping baby? Who even is “they”?

Dobs what is BART? Is there an aquarium you can take A too instead? Or are you against those (i have mixed feelings but want to take T again).

Gigs I’m the same with wearing my rings, earrings and necklace all the time, including to bed and shower. I keep meaning to find some little hoops again but atm I’m wearing the ones in pic below 24/7.

Shae check our moissanite for engagement ring! I’m telling you, it’s the closest you’ll get to a diamond and I actually prefer it because it’s more sparkly. Virtually indistinguishable from a diamond unless you compare side by side and know to look for a slightly greater hint of yellow (though I think these days you can pay extra for a whiter stone) and more rainbow sparkle. But if your heart is set on a natural, mined gem, it ain’t for you. But if you want to avoid mined for ethical reasons, it’s a good choice.

Keeps you’re too kind. Luckily it was psychosomatic after all. I do have really old blogs that I wrote on fostering cats and acne treatment (two separate blogs, obv).


----------



## DobbyForever

CB I agree Brie and whine sounds so divine. Def had a few nights of that the last couple months haha

Jez right who is they?! I quote they all the time :rofl:

I’m voting girl as well for PL no real reason just feeling girly lately. All my friends are having girls haha

I don’t mind aquariums but they need to be well run. I LOVE Monterey Bay Aquarium. We are members, so I did consider doing a day trip. But it’s hard now because it have steep stairs and A is OBSESSED with stairs. He’d rather climb them than watch the fish now lol

Well end up somewhere im sure lol. He’s laughing so hard rn playing with his favorite uncle haha


----------



## shaescott

Jez I was actually just looking at moissanite this morning, I read that it’s more sparkly than white sapphire and the website I was looking on had them cheaper as well! I sent stuff about it to SO already haha!
Glad the nausea was psychosomatic. 

Dobs lol at obsessed with stairs. Glad he’s laughing and having fun. Also lol at Brie and “whine” :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah the typos are real I’m really exhausted today. Had terrible sleep after an oddly exhausting day that should have been breezy. Probably subconscious because I drink wine and whine :rofl:

In other news I’m like 155 which is about how much I was when I gave birth. Ordered some protein to drink in the morning because my issues boil down to three things:
1. Skipping meals because I’m too busy the eating one heavy meal
2. Depressed eating and snacking
3. No time or ability to exercise

So this will hopefully help with the skipping breakfast. Figure I’ll blend it into a berry smoothie then snack on some walnuts at recess.


----------



## claireybell

I agree it always is ‘they’ lol! I suppose it sounds better than saying ‘lots of people always say..’ i ended up stirring him just after 4pm so he had a lil over 3hrs sleep in his basket, he drank his bottle & now hes a whingey moo.. given that it’s approaching 8pm hes getting tired again *sigh* scrap that, hes passed out in his bouncy chair, get in!!! :thumbup: 

Jez i love your ear stud, its like a beautiful shooting star :) i would wear something like that! Totally Sods law about Tilly being fine now & not seeing your Mum this wknd, although its great no more sickness for her.

I havent worn any of my Rings since a few wks before having Hayden, thought id try them & my fingers must still be slightly puffy even though they look back to normal but the Rings felt rather tight pfft! So i left them off! I feel naked without them though :-/

Dobs have u tried cutting out carbs or mainly pasta & bread & replacing with Rice or quorn? I found the my completely bloat me out although i eat them still lol! Little & often is ‘supposedly’ good aswell as it keeps the metabolism ticking over & burning fats more efficiently :) You look lovely as you are anyway hun :hugs: 

Pacific.. uuuuuupdate heheee eagerly awaiting new bubba pics eep! 

I should really hop in shower whilst Hayden is snoozin, SO is out tonight & i hate trying to have a relaxing shower with a screamer in the background lol! 

Flueks yes it was Erin from Oz!


----------



## gigglebox

PL good luck!!! I can't wait to know what you had and the name and see pics! Eee!

Jez are the ear climbers comfy?

Shae look on youtube "moissanite vs. diamond", lots of comparison vids that are good. 

Dobs maybe we can start a weight loss thread on here. I've been thinking about it but felt silly starting it sonce I can't fully embrace weight loss efforts until 6 weeks postpartum...looks like i'm settling at about 176ish lbs which puts me 30 down from birth weight but 20 up from pre pregnancy weight :/ i'd ideally like to get to 135, but would be happy with 145, and unsettled but ok with 155. I'd like to at least get to 155 before disc golf season really kicks in (really it's year round but april/may is kind of kick off).


----------



## pacificlove

We had a successful vbac, little boy: 7 lbs 13 oz! All in all done in just over 5 hous!


----------



## gigglebox

Amazing pl!!! I just read your post and said out loud "All right!" Yay for a vbac! You must tell me how it compares to a c section.

Yay another boy!!! Pics when you can!


----------



## claireybell

Wow that was fast! Amazing ahhhhh Congratulations hun! Boys are just awesome <3 Yes, pics & comparison to csection when your able to :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh and THE NAME?!!!??!!


----------



## FutureMrs

CONGRATS PL :)


----------



## Flueky88

Huge congrats Pacific!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Big congrats PL!!!! I agree, name? If you say Landon I will die because my cousin has two boys: Logan and Landon. :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats PL! Glad to hear everything went well. :)


----------



## pacificlove

Well, comparison: ring of fire sucks... I was ready to walk out and leave it all behind. But I was surprised from a pain/drugged up point of view with how it all just ends the moment baby comes out. I only had g&a until it was time to push. Well probably go home in a few hours. Had a bigger then expected blood show with the first pee after, so we are just waiting out a bit of time to see what it does.

So, waters broke at 6am, by 630 contractions were coming pretty steady, so we called the mw. She thought it was early, especially since contractions were no longer then 25 seconds. Had a shower. By 8 they were strong, and mw asked if she should come out to check on me. I declined as I felt like it would be a quick labour, just starting to get the urge to poop. 
Hospital by 9, mw came half an hour later. At "check in" I was already at a 6. Baby was still sunny side up (spoiler: he turned during delivery), quick scare somewhere in there with babies HB dropping, so ob was called, looked but HB had recovered. (May have been mine because the monitor slipped). 
From 8cm on it just felt like I had to poop and push because baby was the wrong way. So my body was trying to push, and I could barely control that...until mw gave the clear to push shortly after. Hubby figures it was 45 minutes of pushing. 
BTW;: none of my contractions were longer then 45 seconds... Ever.


----------



## pacificlove

No name yet... DH says the ones he had don't suit anymore!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww we’ll anxiously awaiting your decision. :). So glad he turned and everything worked out!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats PL!!!! So happy for you and you're family. 
It sounds like you would choose vbac over repreat c-section? You're helping me with my decision!
And selfishly... sooo thrilled I was right about the sex! Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Vaginal: is not all that it's cracked up to be...my opinion!

The tears will take some time to heal, I got about an inch long tear towards the back and what the mw called a "paper tear" towards the front. My guess it's minor and looks like a paper cut


----------



## pacificlove

Green, hmm.. let me think on that one....

Baby is having a huge snooze at the moment


----------



## shaescott

Congrats on a healthy baby boy, PL! Eagerly awaiting the name announcement!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay that means we can make suggestions now!

I do like Landon...
Parker?
Gavin?
Weren't you the ine who was also thinking of Myles? I totally won't be mad and in fact that'd be neat!

That's all I got for now.
Glad to know I wasn't missing much from no vbac. I'm sorry you tore but hoping your recovery is much quicker. That is pretty neat regarding instant relief after birth. Oh and glad he turned into a favorable position!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- yes please update after healing on what you'd choose. 

Gigs- we have Myles on our list ;)


----------



## Jezika

Ahhhh congrats PL!!! So happy you were able to have a vbac! And I officially revert to my initial gender prediction back when your DH had made comments about being open to a third. Can’t wait to hear name! 

Dobs I love the name Landon. And Myles!

Do you seriously want name suggestions coz I could go to town? Did one of us just make that up?

When will Logan meet his new baby brother?

Obviously you have nothing better to do than answer my barrage of questions.


----------



## TexasRider

Congrats on the new baby boy PL!

Oh and congrats on the bfp pretty.

Hello to everyone! Figured I would come out of hiding to comment.

Lord knows I read everything but can’t remwbwr enough to comment on.

Doing good here. Just working and taking care of my mini teenager. Lord help us all when she’s actually a teen. Everything is such an ordeal and the end of the world I’m beginning to feel thankful that I’ve decided that I don’t want to go through another pregnancy. Idk how in the hell I would be able to add another kiddo into the mix. I’m too old for that shit now hahaha. I mean we aren’t preventing but we definitely aren’t trying AT ALL. In fact I would almost have a mini panic attack if it somehow happened. 

Hubs job is going good. He’s not actually making more money yet but he’s happier so go figure... 

Gotta go. Kiddo is ready for me to come lay down with her so she can fall asleep.


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats PL!

Jez, you asked a few pages ago... no team yellow here! We will find out with the blood test we get at 12ish weeks. 

Speaking of jewelry, I usually only wear my engagement/wedding ring (I just have one ring). I wound up not wearing it to dinner tonight, and I’m glad because Z wound up gagging and then throwing up in my hands. Thankfully I was also holding two napkins, so that helped a ton. So gross.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god congrats PL!! That’s amazing!


----------



## gigglebox

Tex hi lady!!! I enjoy when you pop in. Sorry lttle lady has been a pill recently :/ I wish I knew what to suggest. We have Des do deep breathing when he get the rage/frustration melt downs (I know you knkw what I'm talking about) but they aren't always too effective. I hope he gets better at managing it as he gets older. 

Jez I want to hear the name suggestions! Even if pl isn't really in the market for them and i made that up...

Green i am starting to hope pl names him Myles and then you have a boy and use that name too :haha:


----------



## wookie130

PL - Congrats on a healthy little boy! Also, on a successful vbac! Names...hmmm. Boys are harder to name IMO. We were going to name #3 Cecil James if he were a boy...or CJ for short. I love Rohen, and I think Benjamin/goes nicely with Logan... Dane is a nice name, too.

Jez- My whole house is now ailing. It sucks so much. Ozzy has the dry croup cough, so I busted out the nebulizer this a.m. Char's nose is nasty. Hannah started having tummy stuff last night, and Brad has had serious diarrhea, and a fever. I'm literally the last one standing around here. I hope Tilly feels better soon!

Pretty- How are you feeling?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tex so glad to hear af least hubs mood is up! I know that was rough. Hopefully the money follows. No real suggestions other than typical mindfulness stuff. But that doesn’t work for everyone. I need to break stuff lol hence krav being amazing therapy

Wool I feel you! A had the croupy sounds coming through last night. I’m away from his nebulizer until tomorrow so debating if it’s worth getting it today.

I’d be down to do weight loss thread! Idkhow successful I will be though. The protein shake is amazing. I feel full all day. Problem is I am still depressed and exhausted so I want to eat junk all day. And still no time to exercise. But one problem solved

I like Landon, and I like it as a sibling name to Logan. I am still sad that I let ex talk me out of Dylan. I have had two students named Dylan and they are amazing. I love A but I don’t actually like the name Aiden


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I hope you were able to go home already and that meeting between L and baby went well. 

Tex-good to hear from you! Sorry about the pre-teen lol I was horrible around 9/11 years old but a pretty good teen. Maybe she'll be the same? Bad now, good later. lol 

Gigs- Myles all around! Lol 
DH thinks it's a boy. I think it's a girl. We both saw the radiologist look at the legs. I saw nothing in between, he says he did. Lol 


Has anyone had to go back for more pictures after an anatomy scan? I have to go back. I'm waiting for them to call and schedule. They said they couldn't get one picture of the heart and of the face. Idk how much I believe it Lol I know they couldn't see much of the face but they were on the heart for a very long time.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie I did this time. They didn't get all pics of spine they needed. They couldnt rule out spina bifida but there were no other indications. They weren't too concerned but wanted to make sure.


Having contractions about 8 minutes apart and sometimes sooner. Stronger than the cramps I've had......


----------



## gigglebox

It's very common to go back for more ultrasounds if baby is in a bad position. They take a long time if they are waiting for baby to get in a better position. Sometimes the window of opportunity to get a good pic is very small/short! So they hover. Worry not!

Ohhh Dobs I love the name Dylan. It's one of hubs' friends name though. I also love Taryn (which i see as masculine) but that was the name of hubby's first lady crush in elementary school.

Hey if Aiden ever gets a brother you have a name picked already!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek any pain with them??? Do they feel like "the real deal"?


----------



## Flueky88

More painful than cramps, but not enough to make me scream like once I get to 4+cm. I don't feel like talking through them. Trying to drink more water to see if they fizzle out


----------



## DobbyForever

Green I echo gigs super common. Just boils down to position. A’s first anatomy was forever and then I went back again. The tech was saying I was on the verge of having to come in a third time but in the last few minutes she got what she needed. Phew but it was like over an hour each time. Crazy 

Fluek omg is this it?! I did say 38w hehe

Gigs right I like Dylan. Taryn is new to me though and yeah I am against naming my kids after crushes cuz just no lol

I would really hope for a girl. I don’t have names. My brother was just asking me about this lol. I think that I want a second kid but it won’t happen for various reasons so I don’t really spend time thinking about it. I still like Aria for a girl, and then she’d have an A like A. But idk. Also never had a Sabrina I didn’t like. I wouldn’t do Dylan because I wouldn’t want A to feel like the only A name after three generations of Ds.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek is if possible you are more dilated than you think? They generalized in my labor class that you get hype and chatty during early labor but active labor you’d stop talking. Sounds real deal to me eeeeeee


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek very exciting!!! Can't wait to see where this is going!

Dobs and anyone else, I started a weight loss thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/losing-the-baby-weight-2019.2475267/


----------



## shaescott

Flueks omg keep us updated!

Green I echo the others on a second scan, sounds normal to me. 

Dobs both Aria and Sabrina are on my list! I understand not wanting to make A feel left out of the D name tradition. My mom and little sister both have virtue names and I don’t, and it bugs me a little.


----------



## Flueky88

Will do guys. I think I'm in early labor but not frequent enough to go in yet.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Good luck with everything. Wishing you a speedy labour and a healthy little girl. :)

Re: names. SO and I haven't discussed anything this time around, but last time (as far as I was concerned), our 2nd, 3rd, and 4th picks were Matthew, Auston, and Liam (William). In that order. I'm still gonna do everything in my power to get my Emma, or possibly Emmalee. I don't really have a 2nd choice, buuuuut SO seems to like the song "Layla" by Eric Clapton. I wouldn't mind that, but maybe spelled Leila. 

wookie - Sorry to hear most of your house is sick. Here's hoping everyone gets better soon.

I'm doing ok. Still taking daily tests, but I'll probably stop that now. I was feeling like my uterus was "full" for a few days, but not so much today. Just trying to take it one day at a time and not get my hopes up for another few weeks.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific that’s amazing, im so jel lol! I hope you & baby boy are doing well & your enjoying newbie snuggles <3

Omg Flueks!!! Good luck hun, hope all goes smoothly for you aswell :) So exciting hehe

Shae, whats a virtue name??

MrsG, i nearly got called back at my 20wk Scan because she couldn’t get full ‘ok’ view of the heart but then baby started moving about & then all was ok & she got what she needed, they like to see all 4 chambers in full view & if baby isnt laid right they’ll call you back in, im sure all is perfectly fine :hugs:

Names, for a Girl I really like Lana & Lara, Nuala would’ve been one of these had Nuala not of popped up- Boys names i quite like Otis but just love Wyatt, its abit “out there” but i just love it, SO was like ‘wtf??! Erm nope!’ Lol

Urhh this baby of mine will not settle this eve, its like hes been given a Caffeine shot! In end ive laid him in his basket in the dark, itsbeen 25 mins & i can still gear him arhhh! Its 12:45AM & i know i wont sleep in the bedroom if i hear him as il keep listening for him, man im soooo tired i keep nodding on sofa :( May try bf’ing him again to see if he’ll settle..


----------



## claireybell

Pretty i love the name Layla, its very pretty :)


----------



## claireybell

aaaaaand sleep!! He self soothed woop! Fx a start of good things to come re sleeping habits..


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for selfish posting. Seems to be fizzling out. So think she's waiting a little longer. Have an appt at 1 tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb that was me today! He was up in the 4am hour and i was just absolutely exhausted. It wasn't until 11 that he finally napped...thank goodness for my mom watching Levin so I could snooze too.

Fluek I still think 39 weeks! Will ob check cervix? Might not be true labor but hopefully it's still changing your cervix


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I like those names, and I agree with the spelling of Leila, it’s very pretty :)

Flueks sorry they fizzled out, hopefully at your appointment they’ll say you’re more dilated!

CB a virtue name is like Faith, Grace, Hope, Joy, Chastity, Temperance, etc. 
Also I had a friend growing up whose brother’s name was Wyatt, so it’s not that “out there”. 

Good luck to the ladies doing the weight loss thread! I’m not trying to lose weight at the moment (plus I’m not postpartum) so I won’t be joining you but I’m sending my love and encouragement!

I think I actually lost a bit of weight from cutting out sweet tea. I haven’t weighed myself but I’ve noticed one big difference: my boobs are smaller. I’m unamused :rofl: I honestly might go back to drinking it more often because I want my boobs back :haha: also because I know I’m not at risk for diabetes, no family history plus a few weeks ago, just under 2 hours after eating lunch plus drinking sweet tea, I had diabetes sim lab and we checked our glucose, mine was 73. Very low for someone who had sweet tea and all that sugar. My pancreas is functioning perfectly, maybe slightly on overdrive. I’ve only ever had hypoglycemia, never hyper. On the other hand I’m sure all the water I’ve been drinking instead is good for me. Idk. When I gain weight, I gain it in my boobs and butt, and when I lose weight, I apparently lose it in the exact same spots.


----------



## Jezika

CB I also know a Wyatt who’s Tilly’s age, so I don’t find it odd! Might be more common in North America though. Glad you got to get some kip!

Gigs I believe the ship has sailed on baby names for PL coz I see she’s announced on FB. I won’t spoil the name but I like it and goes very well with Logan.

Dobs what middle name did you end up giving A? I was going to suggest just adding Dylan in there as a middle name and then casually calling him that instead. That’s probably weird though. I hear you though... I don’t dislike the name Matilda or Tilly but there are a few other names I sometimes wish we’d gone with. I’m so indecisive.

Flueks in sceretly disappointed the contractions have fizzled out but I guess it’s good to keep her in as long as possible.

Wooks I’m sorry to hear you have a house full of sickies too. This is surely one of the hardest parts of parenting.

I had other things I was meaning to respond to but now forgetting of course.

It’s nearly 11pm and of course it’s one of those nights where Tilly’s refusing to sleep. Currently being rocked by a very weak and tired hubby to Harvest Moon. Why weak and tired, you ask? Because he was up all throughout last night with explosive diarrhea and vomiting. Yes, the frickin bug got him too. Not me yet, but I’m TERRIFIED it’s only a matter of time. It’s like waiting for the grim frickin’ reaper. I’ve had a pretty sh*t day not getting anything done around the house coz DH is sick (again, after having influenza for 8 days), Tilly’s still recovering and clingy, and I’ve been obsessively trying to clean, even though it’s impossible. I’m so behind on my school stuff too, so I just spent the day feeling sad and angry, mostly with Tilly stuck to my boob and with inane cartoons on coz she won’t let us watch grown-up stuff. Just sucks coz I was looking forward to a nice long weekend at my mum’s coz we never see her and it’s my only weekend off from seeing clients, and instead I’m just stuck in a dirty house unable to do almost anything but sit around and have my nipples annihilated while living in fear of confronting my biggest phobia. Also just feel drained from constantly looking after sick people the last two weeks with no time for any work or anything enjoyable. This is also why we really don’t want a second anytime soon. We get zero help from anyone here at all. Zilch. Everyone I know has at least some family able to help out when they really need it. My mum might as well live a thousand miles away. It’s hard enough doing everything on our own with one; I really can’t imagine more. Sorry, I was feeling okay and then it turned into an angry rant, which was compounded by stupid autocorrect BS.

PS Tilly still wouldn’t sleep so came back to ruin my nipples some more in bed and is still wide awake.


----------



## shaescott

If anyone watches grey’s anatomy (no spoilers don’t worry), I just watched the most recent episode and the promo for the next episode and I swear to god this show is gonna give me a heart attack from the stress it puts me through. 
On that note, I still have to do my clinical paperwork due tomorrow morning. At least I have pizza. 

Jez sorry everyone’s sick and nobody helps out :( I hope you don’t get sick!

Can’t wait to find out the new baby’s name!


----------



## pacificlove

Yes, we have named baby: Ethan Friedrich, middle name is very German and after my mom's dad. Ls middle name is after dhs grandfather... 

My lady bits get pretty sorea fter peeing but mw thinks in 2 days it should feel better so I am hopeful. I also keep thinking my abdomen should feel sore so get up very careful but obviously that's just memory from the emergency C-section with L and not happening this time.

G: I can only compare my emergency C-section. Not a planned C-section like yours with the twins. 3 days after my section walking out of the hospital I still felt like I got hit by bus, I did nothing for 2 weeks after and 6 weeks to feel great. Having boys at home, I'd go vaginal again knowing that they will be all over us and can't avoid moving around more then I did after the first delivery. 


Out of curiosity I did ask my mw on rupture risk for a third baby today. Since I now have a successful vbac, I could even do a homebirth again. She suspects another delivery would be even quicker... I went from 30 hours to just over 5... Haha, a potential 3rd and she thinks we may not have time to make it to the hospital. 
The way things went down this time; my mw does trust mother's intuition: we were all surprised how fast of a labor it was especially since it was my first vaginal birth. 

Sorry I can't recall anything else, so very selfish posts..

My mom left today, so we can settle into our own routine now. L is taking alright to baby Ethan, he gets very concerned over his cries. Bfing is off to a decent start, and E sleeps a ton so far.

What else am I missing?


----------



## shaescott

PL aw I love the name! I agree with Jez that it goes very well with Logan. It’s so awesome that your midwife says you could even do a homebirth for a 3rd baby! So cute that L is all concerned over baby E’s crying.


----------



## gigglebox

You are missing pictures pl! :haha:
Well, while I am sad I didn't get to name your child :haha: the name you picked is lovely. What were the ones hubby tossed out?

That's great to hear about your experience. Damage would probably be less next time, too. Have you heard of the tea bag trick? My friend and SIL talked about how great it was after birth to help with the crotch pain. That said, i have no idea exactly how it works or what you do. They spoke about it like it was universal knowledge and I never asked for details since it was irrelevant to my situation.

Shae less sugar all around is a good thing! As is more water! Don't sacrifice your health for slightly larger boobs! Would you advise a patient to do that? 

Jez you poor thing, I'd be freaking out too. And I absolutely feel you on being sole caretaker with no help. Heck my mom has been living with us and i am still overwhelmed by the demands of baby and terrified of demands of the other kids when my mom leaves. Sometimes i feel like an au pair would be amazing but I also feel like they'd be raising my kids....idk


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Hmm, I've never heard of a virtue name. Learning new stuff everyday. lol. My middle name is Joy and my sister's is Honour. I remember crossing into the States and the border guard read my family's full names off of our passports, except for her middle name. Apparently the "u" threw him off. haha. Can't really give you advice on the whether of not to cut back on the tea, but more water is always good. 

PL - That's a good name. I have some German heritage and want to use a couple of those names for my future kids. That's good to know you could go for #3 and going from 30 hours to 5 hours of labour gives me hope for next time. Wishing you a speedy recovery and I'm sure you'll do great on your own with 2. :)

Jez - So sorry that the last couple weeks have sucked. FX everyone get's better soon.

AFM, not too much to report. Today's test was blazing positive, so I should really stop now. SO and I haven't really talked or joked about it cuz I guess there's not much to say until I'm "safely" out of 1st tri. So, that's it, I guess.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs lol well no, I wouldn’t advise a patient to consume lots of sugar in order to get slightly larger boobs. But I’m not overweight and my pancreas is great, so I might ignore my better judgement :haha: idk, I think maybe a healthy medium would be a decent choice for me. I’ve had sweet tea maybe once a week the past few weeks. Letting myself have one a day (not one at each meal like I used to have) could be a decent compromise to see what the effects are. 

Pretty yay for blazing positive, fx’d for a good scan and healthy first trimester.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I second Jez. I wanted to be right lol but it is better this way

Jez big hugs! I know what you mean. I had a good handle on my emotions until a friend of a friend had a kid. And so his wife is always posting about the baby and he comes to me with his parental freak outs because I’m a teacher/have a kid/have a kid who had a lot of complications. So I get super angfey lately about how it’s not fair that I have to do everything alone and how overwhelming it is. But I do get help. My friend walks my dogs once a weeks. And when I’m about to have a mental breakdown I can go to my parents and at least get 30m of baby free time. I hope everyone feels better and you can do something for you soon

PL love Ethan! I meant to type that as well but I couldn’t remember what it was when I was typing. A was supposed to be Ethan. I forget at what point it changed to Aiden, but we had settled and announced Ethan. Also love middle names after family! Forgot who asked but I set my foot down on my dad’s name for the middle name.

Pretty congrats on an awesome test today! we had an au pair for the twins until they were in preschool. First was a long time Thai friend. She annoyed me (because she had rules lol). But she was awesome. She cleaned and helped with the kids and helped my mom cook. My mom was a SAHM but she had a rough recovery and also was caring for my stepdads mom who was basically on hospice at our house. Extra bonus she got to speak Thai with her and feel like she had her culture around. Then she moved back to Thailand and we got some older, super Catholic. She only agreed to help with the boys. But she was cool. We did always worry she might run off with one but right before my parents were going to let her go (that plus other things), she met some dude on a bus and got engaged and was like peace out. It’s not for me. I’m too territorial. 

Shae I’m glad I’m not overanalyzing. I almost didn’t type it because I felt silly thinking it might be an issue, so it’s nice to hear that I’m not overthinking and it’s a legit thing to consider.

PL I second Gigs!

Also am I the only one who is not fb friends with everyone in this thread? Lol. I periodically think about it as y’all talk about fb posts vs here but I have watched too many criminal minds :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

CB I like Lara and Lana. I think of Lana from the show Archer though:haha: so glad he self soothed. Here's hoping he's a great sleeper :)

Gigs I'm definitely asking to be checked. I feel like it has caused some changes. I kind of feel this is the week, but maybe it's wishful thinking.

I've never heard of some teabag trick so I'm clueless too.

Shae thank you. I tend to lose weight in my boobs 1st. I hate that as I'm not very big to begin with. Oh well, better a healthy body with smaller boobs. Once a day sweet tea is a start, but I'd definitely try to essentially eliminate it. I do like to indulge occasionally though. 

Not really a Grey's anatomy fan. To be fair I've never seen an episode. I'm not too fond of medical shows as I get irritated at certain inaccuracies. For instance when people put something in the mouth of person having a seizure. That absolutely KILLS me. So many people think they should do that because they saw it on tv. Sorry, silly rant:rofl:

Jez I'm so sorry you haven't got to relax as planned. I also hope you don't catch it as well. I hope everyone fees better soon and you find a moment to relax. Also, I'm a bit disappointed too :rofl:

Pacific love the name :) I hope your mw is right. I was sore for at least 2 weeks but pain improved over time. Glad your labor was much quicker this time. Hope BF continues to go well.

Pretty yay for blazing positive. I'm looking forward to your scan :)

Dobby I didn't FB friend anyone until recently. I actually joined tge secret march group on fb. Oh and criminal minds is such a good show!! It does kind of make you paranoid though doesn't it? It does me, but I haven't watched in awhile.

AFM only odd occasional cramp. Losing lots of pieces of plug since last night. I'm anxious for my appt. I woke up at 4 a.m. wide awake so I went to work early. I think I'll leave a bit early too.


----------



## gigglebox

I think i'm just on fb with Fluek and green but I barely check my fb feed or their stuff. My apprehension cone from being friends with a group of ladies from b&b, we had talked for two years or so then decided to move the group to fb. For whatever reason that was the beginning of the end. People fought, had strong opinions they expressed on fb that they were neutral about on here. The group went from like 9 chatty ladies to 4 and then we all gradually stopped talking. I actually met one irl. She was nice...but then i got butthurt about something stupid, and she was unsympathetic and started internet fighting with me via pm's. I didn't feel like fighting so I just started quoting Hook ("Bad form, Peter!") :rofl: turns out she'd never seen it and thought I was being a huge a-hole and stopped talking to me after that. I still find it hilarious though...


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I mean it doesn’t drive me nuts all the time or anything, it’s not some huge grudge, it just bothers me a tiny bit. But yeah, still valid. 
Also I’m not fb friends with people on this thread either, don’t worry. I like to keep it separate, I prefer to only be friends with people I know irl on fb. Not that I don’t trust you guys, but you can’t be too careful lol. Plus I post way too much politics. 

Flueks I have basically eliminated it already, I’m considering bringing some back into my diet to get the boobs back :rofl: at the same time I think my waistline looks a little nicer but I’m not sure. I know I should prioritize my health over bigger boobs but I hate being a member of the itty bitty titty committee.


----------



## Jezika

Shae may I suggest investing in an extremely good push-up bra? Might be a nice compromise to give you biiig boobs when you’re clothed.

Dobs oh yes I think you mentioned Ethan was an original name of A’s. And re: FB friends I believe I’m only friends with PL and Flueks on FB and Gigs, CB and Michelle on Instagram. I rarely ever use FB for personal things anymore though, and my Insta is basically for Tilly + life pics/vids and for following home decor, food, art, parenting and miniatures accounts. Not that you asked for a summary of my social media consumption... Oh, and I feel a bit insensitive for moaning about feeling overwhelmed lately. I know you sometimes have help from fam, but believe me, I’m under no illusion about how much work it is to be a single mum, and with two dogs! Sometimes I feel like my largely self-sufficient cat is too much of a responsibility:

Gigs that’s sad what happened re: FB. I could see that happening when you suddenly have access to a platform on which differences in views become apparent, especially in this day and age. Wish we could all accept our differences and realize that we’re all normal human beings underneath and that most of the time no one is “right.” I have to say I laughed at the idea of you going with a Hook reference, even though I never would’ve remembered the quote myself. It’s cute and smart and funny. Oh I’ve never heard of teabag trick!

Pretty that’s so funny about not being able to pronounce Honour. I wonder if some Americans aren’t aware of the “u” thing if they’ve never been exposed to British or Canadian (or any other English-speaking country’s) spelling? When is your scan btw?

PL I feel like a huge asshole for forgetting to say Ethan and Logan are sooo cute and yes you definitely have to post here! I haven’t seen pics of L in ages so it was so nice to see his sweet face. And now I’m that asshole that again has made reference to something others haven’t seen.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jez - No scan date yet. My first Dr appt is Mar 1, where I'll get the requisitions for blood work and scan. I can probably make appts for both ahead of time though. I'm gonna make my blood appt for right after my Dr appt and then make a scan appt once I see what my hcg level is.

I'm feeling really traumatized about getting the scan though. With my first pregnancy, they told me what the baby was measuring at, the hb rate and all that. With the 2nd pregnancy, she showed me the screen for less than a min, printed a pic and sent me on my way. Wouldn't tell me anything, even when I asked her. Just kept saying my Dr would contact me. My 2nd and 3rd scan with Alex were just as nice. They were able to tell me a bit and even told me I was having a boy, even though signs around the clinic said they wouldn't say. With the 2nd scan with the 2nd pregnancy, obviously it wasn't good news. I was asked if I'd had cramping or bleeding and then they didn't show me the screen or give me a pic or anything. Obviously I UNDERSTAND why, but it was still super bullshit. The tech even brought in another tech for a second opinion, but they only spoke Arabic to each other. So, they're literally standing there, talking about my dead baby in front of me and I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## shaescott

Jez lol @ the push-up bra. I don’t care so much how my boobs look in clothes, it’s more how I look naked that I care about :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yikes that’s crappy. Unfortunately techs aren’t allowed to tell you when something is wrong, the doctor has to tell you. But it’s crappy for them to be talking about your scan in front of you in another language. They should’ve got a doctor to come in ASAP so you could get immediate answers.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs that's sad. I rarely post on my FB. Occasionally, I post about V or share something. I tend to avoid any conflict so prefer not to post political or religious things. It took me awhile to be open to FB friending from bnb. I actually didn't get on it for a long time. It was too much drama from my brothers girlfriend's sister. I finally unfriended her as I read the most ridiculous thing from her. Saying my family wanted nothing to do with my brother's supposed child because she was a girl. We tried and they pushed us out other than to give a sap story needing money. DNA test was refused so we don't believe she is my brother's. I really don't wish any harm to that girl, but I just can't pretend she's my niece. I hope she gets on well with life and has loads of success and happiness. 

Shae :rofl: I'm a 40C right now, but usually a 36B or 36C. I was actually planning a boob job when I met DH. Had a consult the month after our first date. He made me appreciate my body. I was in much better shape then too. He doesn't say anything about the weight though. I just want to be healthier for V and S. Well and for myself :)

Jez not an a hole. I think we all feel overwhelmed at times.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty that's pretty harsh they are speaking another language in front of you like that. I know that techs aren't qualified to "diagnose" you so they can't say, but you'd think there would be some better procedure such as a dr there to come in and talk to you. I'm hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for you


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yikes on the paternity issue. Crazy stuff. Someone should put them on Maury :rofl: if he has at least partial or shared custody, couldn’t he buy a drugstore paternity test and test the child and him without needing the mom’s permission? 
Re: boobs, my bras still fit, so I haven’t lost a ton, but it’s like they’re less full and less round if that makes sense? I’m still a 34D cuz a size down still causes the double boob/bump thing last I checked.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez lol nw. I firmly believe you can’t compare situations and negate people’s emotions. Someone always “has it worse” doesn’t make your experience any less valid. You know? The only person who peeves me off (rarely) is one friend when she complains about her ex. How he’s a bad dad because he only sees his daughter once a week or how he sucks because she has to scream at him to get emergency babysitting. Like the dude sees his kid for all holidays and birthdays and pays child support on time and does whatever she asks. Sure he could see his kid more, but like really. Who the eff are you complaining to? Lol

Brb to respond to the rest A is flipping his lid over nothing lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae it's my only brother and he comitted suicide about a week before she told people she was pregnant with his baby. They had a pregnancy "scare" about 3 months prior. He had bought a pocket watch for my dad that said grandpa then. There were calls between him and his gf prior to his last act. Just a lot of things over the years that suggest he's not the father. She didn't have a job or even driver's license so financially she would want to prove it's his to receive benefits/money. They leave us alone now thankfully.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh crap I totally forgot about your brother. Yeah it seems like you’re right that he likely wasn’t the father. Glad they leave you guys alone now.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae no problem. 

AFM she did cervix check. I'm now 2cm dilated and 70% effaced. She also mentioned before even inserting her finger she saw some bloody show. So I feel like it won't be long ;) everything else was good as well.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yay for not long until S comes!


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo Fluek! You'll be meeting her so soon! 

AFM took Myles to his appointment and he exceeds birth weight now at 8lbs 3.2oz :thumbup:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that’s so great that he’s gaining weight! I’m so happy for you!


----------



## claireybell

Ive never heard the name Wyatt used in the uk or well.. anyone i know, i heard it on ‘Charmed’ & just loved it, SO on the other hand wasn’t so keen! 

How you feeling Flueks? 

Pacific i love the name Ethan, it was on my list :) 

Im on Instagram with Michelle, Gigs & Jez.. & Flueks on fb, i use fb alot more, if anyone wants to add me im game :) 

Shae i wish drinking tea would pert my boobs up lol! Mine used to be huuuge, like a 34E/F they went upto to G cup when pg with Riley, SO loved it ha! They’ve shrunk a fair bit since then :(


----------



## claireybell

Ive never heard the name Wyatt used in the uk or well.. anyone i know, i heard it on ‘Charmed’ & just loved it, SO on the other hand wasn’t so keen! 

How you feeling Flueks? 

Pacific i love the name Ethan, it was on my list :) 

Im on Instagram with Michelle, Gigs & Jez.. & Flueks on fb, i use fb alot more, if anyone wants to add me im game :) 

Shae i wish drinking tea would pert my boobs up lol! Mine used to be huuuge, like a 34E/F they went upto to G cup when pg with Riley, SO loved it ha! They’ve shrunk a fair bit since then :(


----------



## claireybell

Ive never heard the name Wyatt used in the uk or well.. anyone i know, i heard it on ‘Charmed’ & just loved it, SO on the other hand wasn’t so keen! 

How you feeling Flueks? 

Pacific i love the name Ethan, it was on my list :) 

Im on Instagram with Michelle, Gigs & Jez.. & Flueks on fb, i use fb alot more, if anyone wants to add me im game :) 

Shae i wish drinking tea would pert my boobs up lol! Mine used to be huuuge, like a 34E/F they went upto to G cup when pg with Riley, SO loved it ha! They’ve shrunk a fair bit since then :( 

My post wont post pffft!!! I keep trying, ibet it uploads like 3/4 duplicates lol


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh i knew it lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yay for exceeding his birth weight. I bet he'll start piling on those ounces now :)

CB so far pretty boring as far as cramps or contractions. Just waiting for S to let me know she's ready :haha: I cleaned the house up some before picking V up. Didn't want to come home to a dirty house. I like the name Wyatt, I don't hear it around here but I don't think it's odd.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, sounds like you aren't far! Wishing you an easy delivery!

As for social media friends, I am only connected to jez, my Canadian connection ;) especially kid related: I don't post much there. 

Yesterday mil asked if the entire family is coming to the big city at the end of the month (L has a doctor's appointment, so DH is taking him there since I wasn't planning on taking a 5 hour road trip with a newborn). I think she was hoping wed bring her her second grandchild, so she could meet him then. I was thinking she's ok to wait for 2 weeks! 
Today I asked DH if his mom is expected to come up here for a visit now and the answer is no.
Guess she isn't meeting him for a while then.. I am not putting in any additional effort, quite disappointed actually....for DH too that his mom is unwilling to travel

My mw was just here, baby E is only down 2 oz from birth weight.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - I'm down to be FB and/or IG friends. And it sucks when family doesn't put in the effort to meet new babies. There are some in every family. :/

Flueky - Sounds like it'll be your time pretty soon. Sorry to hear about your brother though. 

Good to hear both of the newest babies are putting on weight. :)

Re: boobs. I've just started fitting into a 38DD bra, was a 40DD. No idea what another pregnancy and several month of BFing are gonna do to them. And hopefully I'll have one more LO after that. I'm thinking once I'm in my 40s and done having babies, I'll get a little tummy tuck and breast lift with a fat transfer. SO isn't a fan of obviously fake boobs and I've heard so many horror stories about implants.

Re: scan prodecures. I dunno if there are proper Drs at the clinics here. Ususally just techs, as far as I know. But I'll ask what kind of people they staff the next time I'm there.

Nothing new in the last few hours from me, except that I feel like I'm nesting a lot. Or it's just that SO's place is a friggen mess and I've watched that Marie Kondo show on Netflix recently. lol


----------



## Jezika

Pretty haha the Marie Kondo snow totally has that effect. I rearranged all of Tilly’s clothes drawers after one episode (I’m quite lazy). Re: scan I can totally relate. I was basically terrified at every scan right up until 12 weeks, and then still nervous beyond that (but I had a lot of spotting). And I didn’t even have a terrible scan experience. You’ll get through it and beyond that moment you’ll feel much better I’m sure. Can SO go with you for support?

Speaking of spotting, I also wonder how Erin is doing.

Lol CB at posting three times.

Flueks when is your guess for when she’ll come? My guess is Sunday! In just throwing that out there.

Shae, gotcha re: boobs. I used to have really good boobs (I only know this in hindsight) and now they’re really saggy thanks to 2+ years of breastfeeding and probably reduced skin elasticity from being in my 30s. So make the most of your undoubtedly youthful hugs!

PL remind me how far away your MIL is? What’s her reason for not wanting to travel?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jez - The only scan SO was at for Alex was the 4D one we paid for at 31 weeks. He came with me for the 2 I had with my last pregnancy and things didn't go well. He says things don't feel real for him til there's a bump and you can feel movements; a blip on a screen doesn't mean much. So, I'm just gonna do the first couple by myself. Maybe I'll schedule the 20 week scan on a weekend, so he can come to that if he wants. Even if he did come with for the early scans, they'll make him wait in the waiting room til they've taken all their pics and measurements.


----------



## Michellebelle

PL, I love the name Ethan!

Jez, I totally get it. I am sooo jealous of everyone who has help. DH and I have been out ONE evening since Z was born in 2017. We pretty much have to do everything ourselves. My mom comes to visit maybe every couple of months, but not for long. Not enough time to really help much. I wish she would move here, but it’s expensive and she’s not sure she could afford to. She’s also still working, and wouldn’t move til she retires, which she has no plans to do anytime soon. DH’s mom lives a plane ride away, so she’s only been around Z twice. 

On the boobs front, jealous of all you ladies! I’m barely an A right now. Talk about the small boob club. I get to a nice size while breastfeeding. I guess the plus is my boobs still look okay after stopping BFing? Not saggy or anything... since they’re so small! Though we’ll see what a second baby does to them. I’m feeling less optimistic about their state in a few years. 

On social, I’m friends with CB and Jez on insta. 

Fleuky.. sooo close! I think it won’t be long now.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, mil is in the province capital. So a 3 your drive plus 1 1/4 hour ferry ride and another 20 minutes from ferry to us. So let's say 5 hours one way with a gas station stop. 
I am not 100% sure why she doesn't drive anymore, but I think part of it is she just isn't comfortable to even drive herself down the road. She takes public transit, walks or asks for rides to get to places. She's in her 60s. 

My milk is officially in, and I feel like Ethan is constantly sleeping not draining them much yet at all.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl my SIL just went through this, baby was too sleepy the first couple days to eat and was losing weight. Couple days later she's feeding like a champ, he's gaining, and she's told me she has enough additional to store 6oz daily!!! That's insane to me. At best I get 2oz and that's if i opt to pump while M gets bottle.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, my mw doesn't seem too concerned. His output is more then is expected at his age and he was only down 2 oz at the weigh in yesterday. Birth weight isn't exactly true either as it was taken an hour later after he had his first boob! 
Now it's just my boobs that are extremely tight.... I'll ask to weigh again when she comes today...


----------



## claireybell

The MW’s always tell us that if the baby keeps falling asleep on the Boob to strip them down abit to a vest top so legs are out etc.. cools them abit & prompts them awake to want to feed, such a faff about but it does work :)

I sometimes think il have a boob lift in a few yrs once bf’ing done & kids a bit older etc, theres more surgery involved with a lift than what it is to have implants.. my friends SIL had her implants done in thailand, loads cheaper & she looks great, she mad me laugh as chatting with the surgeon he jokingly said to her “is it just the one breast being done” LOL! Her face was a picture according to her hubby hahaa!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I have heard that trick too... But it's not like we dress him excessively warm: just a simple full body onsie. We have always found our babies to be quite warm ;) the rules of "one layer more then we need" doesn't seem to apply. If we do that, our babies sweat!

I just carried L to his bed for his afternoon nap (yes we went back to forcing a nap on him, he's been getting too cranky in the late afternoon) and I swear that kid weights 60lbs..:haha: first time I carried him somewhere since E arrived. 7 lbs vs 30+.... E makes me realize how "grown up" L is....


----------



## claireybell

I know its mad isnt it?! Our toddlers really are still very little but now in comparison they look massive & weighs ton lol! Even one of my Cats is a lead weight :haha: 

I just put Hayden down for the night & my eyes are starting to get soooo heavy, fx for a nice snoozy night again :) 

We’re now in Flueks babywatch lol


----------



## shaescott

CB how much does your cat weigh? :shock: Mine are all 8-10 pounds. 

PL sorry about L’s crankiness. Could it be him adjusting to the new baby?


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, no. Weve gone back to afternoon nap as of 2 weeks ago. While L was telling us "no nap" for a number of weeks, he still ended up needing it and we were stupid enough to let him try to go without. Guess he wasn't ready yet ;)


----------



## claireybell

Shae I have no idea but one cat is more than 4kg & the other is less than, only reason i know is because their Flea treatment is 2 diff packs with diff weight categories.. the Tabby is the heavy one, chunk lol! 

Pacific Nualas the same with her naps, she can go without but she gets to 3/4pm & shes evil, i call it the witching hrs until bedtime :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Shae I have no idea but one cat is more than 4kg & the other is less than, only reason i know is because their Flea treatment is 2 diff packs with diff weight categories.. the Tabby is the heavy one, chunk lol! 

Pacific Nualas the same with her naps, she can go without but she gets to 3/4pm & shes evil, i call it the witching hrs until bedtime :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Its done it again ffs! 

My internet wifi connection myst be pants atm! #eyeroll


----------



## pacificlove

Cb lol! 
As for nap; L will still nap for up to 2 1/2 hoirs! And instead of going to bed at 6 without a nap, he goes to bed at 7 at the latest with a nap and no fights! 
But if we do the no nap/6pm routine, he's so much more likely to fight his sleep at 6.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg babies vs todlers

I changed Levin's diaper for the first time in weeks tonight. I seriously felt like I was wiping the ass of a full grown man! It was such a shock to my system. Also yes, he weighs a ton! Not sure if it's just compared to baby or i've lost muscle tone being on lifting restrictions for nearly 8 weeks!

Pl do you have instagram?


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Jez you crack me up.

Pretty can’t wait for your scan/bloodwork update in a couple of weeks. I second everyone else that that’s next level bs. I have had some crappy techs who were just following protocol. But usually they throw me a bone and at least show me the screen when I start crying. I’ve had some totally talk to me and others just give me a pity look. That sucks that he just waits in the room for the early ones. :(

Shae lol that’s my issue with push ups as well. Yay okay that’s great to look good in a shirt but eventually the clothes come off.

I was a 32 A/B. Went up to a C almost D when preggo/bfing. I’m too small for my C/D bras but spilling out from my B. So I guess B 1/2? I was going to get a bra from Third Love but I am not paying $70 just for the luxury of half cups

Gigs I hear you. It’s crazy how friendships can get ruined over simple comments or politics. Congrats on surpassing birth weight!!!!

Fluek I feel the same way. I want to be healthier for myself and A. I’m glad hubs is body positive. Oh man any day now!!!!

CB I immediately went to Charmed when I saw Wyatt. And then grown up Wyatt. And grown up Chris. Yum. LOL I didn’t want to get into the new one, but I like it.

PL awesome! He’ll gain that 2oz back in no time! Sorry about the family sitch. PL I agree. A seems happy to be in one less layer than me haha. Sorry about the crankiness! How’s he doing with E?

Michelle I am with you. I get a lot of help from my mom, but it’s like sustainable things or short errands. Nothing just for fun. Except this Friday she is letting me go out with friends to an art thing. But like my other friend had a baby and she went out for date night when he was two weeks old! Her two SILs and MIL babysat. He’s on formula because her supply dried up/ she was having latching issues. But I was like DAAAAAMN must be nice!

Re cats my first cat was on a self feeder and she was HUUUUGE almost 20 lbs. but the crazy thing was yes she had a little pouch, but she was surprisingly lean looking and very agile. I loved that kitty. She was a good kitty.

Still a whole lot of nothing new. But we are soooo getting closer to a strike. It's crazy. One school had almost 70 teachers call out sick today in unofficial protest. And they want us to call out one day to rally with Oakland, who has voted to strike.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, no Instagram, I only have Facebook. You? 

I thought today that Ethan's output was small :haha: but then I have been doing Ls diapers until last Friday and DH has been doing both until this morning! 
DH spent a half day at work today, I am not happy about that, but we managed. Little more sore down below now then I should be as I was more active then I should have been in that time.

More later


----------



## shaescott

PL ah okay, I’m glad you’ve got it all figured out :)

CB hm well 4 kg is 8.8 lbs (why the heck is lb the abbreviation for pounds? America, explain!). Not sure how much over 4 kg your tabby is, maybe it’s because the weight is distributed differently that they feel so heavy compared to Hayden. 

Dobs I totally agree about ThirdLove, it’s too expensive, I just can’t justify it. That’s so crazy that a 20 lb cat could be so agile, maybe it was the breed and she was meant to weigh more? That’s crazy about the strikes, good luck with whatever happens, I support you teachers!

AFM my clinical tomorrow was canceled because my instructor has a stomach bug and has been feverish and vomiting. Glad I’m not her. It means I have to do a makeup clinical at some point, which sucks, but she told us at the beginning of the semester that they had dates set up for that, so they’ll figure it out. Lucky for me it also means I get tomorrow off and I can either spend it in a smart way and study and get ahead on work, or I could sleep all day. We’ll see what happens. 

I’m very worried that SO has a type of irritable bowel disease. He’s had a couple episodes in the past few months of severe abdominal pain to the point of tears and twice his mom making him go to the hospital for fear of appendicitis. Both times he went to he hospital they did a CT and found his GI tract was inflamed and enlarged. He had an appointment with a gastroenterologist a month ago or so but Waze brought him the wrong way and he missed his appointment :facepalm: the most recent episode was yesterday, and he didn’t tell me until today that he went to the hospital. I kinda flipped the hell out at him that nobody told me he was in the hospital, which I think was perfectly justified to flip out over. He said he told his parents he was gonna tell me so it’s not their fault, it’s his fault cuz he didn’t actually tell me. He said he didn’t think it was super important cuz he wasn’t dying :saywhat: like imagine if nobody told your mom you were in the hospital, it’s the same principle (especially since he and his mom are super close). Anyway, he promised to make sure I know ASAP next time. Okay I’m done ranting about me not being told lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty I didn't have time to comment earlier but that situation with the woman speaking in front of you is just so beyond rude. That's straight up disrespectful. That's the type of thing i'd bitch to an office manager about. I can relate to traumatic scans as at my 12 week scan with ds1 i was told basically the baby was chromosomally messed up and to call my ob to schedule a termination. I still get teary eyed looking at ds1 and thinking about what that would have meant if i blindly obeyed my doctor. That added to my long list of not trusting doctors.

Dobs wow that is crazy! Whatever happens i hope you benefit.

Shae he was probably just trying to be tough and not freak you out. I hope he gets that sorted and makes it to an appointment so they can come up with a treatment plan. Yay for class cancellation! And sleep opportunities!

Pl wtf why did he go in to work?


----------



## gigglebox

Guess what y'all?! It snowed! That means I finally got a comparison shot of my deck to pl's deck (who i now refer to (to hubby) as my Canadian doppelgänger lol)!

I realize this makes me seem a bit creepy but oh well.


----------



## gigglebox

For the record we also had evergreens on our tree line but we cut them down to get a view into the woods.

Pretty, any pics of your latest blazing positive?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Here's 18dpo on the top and 19dpo on the bottom. 

Just a quick update while I'm on break...

Made my blood appt for right after my first Dr appt on Mar 1 (6w2d?). And I'm gonna try to make my scan March 18 (8w5d?). Partially cuz then I'll get a full pay cheque for the 2 weeks in between and cuz 8w5d was when the baby stopped growing last time. And Alex's first scan was at 8w3d. 

In other news, my mom is heading to Hawaii for 2 week tomorrow.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, omg! That could be our deck! :haha: how weird is that, what else are we doing the same? (BTW: jez husband's name has the exact name of one of my exes... he is not my ex! Which makes me happy for her) .:haha: weird coincidence?? do you expect the snow to stick around? Ours has now almost completely been rained away, although it did freeze again last night and they are calling for more again. 

Dobs, DH took over an office in November and he's the only one in it (how they operate). His work actually made him feel bad about trying to take time off when he was just "given" an office, so he's doing half days this week to compromise. What pisses me off is that it has the potential to compromise my healing. 
One of dhs supervisors is all about family, and believe me: if he thanks me one more time for supporting my husband in his job, I'll throat punch him. Just kidding, but i will speak my mind. BTW: I don't think that particular guy made him feel bad but a few others.


----------



## gigglebox

hmm hate to tell you but this may mean you'll try for #3, a girl, but end up with a third boy :haha:
Snow won't stay. Though it's snowing and sleeting today, tomorrow it will be in the 60's and raining (typical Virginia).


----------



## claireybell

Shae i have no idea why they put kg on our stuff here esp as i have more understanding of lbs lol! Id say our Tabby is probs about 20ish lbs easy, she is half Bengal aswell so shes very thick set with muscle & a fluffy kitty pouch underneath where she was spayed, shes lovely but sooooo heavy! The sister cat is british Black shorthair, hardly malts, slender & she weighs nothing in comparison but shes not boney, she actually weighs less than Hayden now lol! But they’re completely chalk n cheese, il be devastated when the day comes & we no longer have them but thats life i guess.. :( they are 10 this year

Dobby, i did see there was a new Charmed starting & i said outloud to SO ‘omg i cant believe they’re re-doing it!’ He called me a weirdo to get all emotionally involved in tv stuff hahaa!! I LOVE older Chris & ‘bad Wyatt’ mmmmm lol

Gigs & Pacific your Decks could totally be the same :)

My SO went back to work 2 days after i had my csection which i was not impressed about! I know hes self employed & they had a roof job to finish but i was still pretty f****d off about it really & he never actually said for definate he was doing that, kibda just said ‘oh im back to work tomorrow arent i?!’ Thats why MIL ended up helping out for the first 10 days - 2 wks ish.. i still cant get my head around the fact he thought id be up walking around no probs pushing a dbl tandem stroller up hill to do school runs??!! He must think im super girl lol! 

Pacific has Ethan been feeding better & emptying the boobs yet? 

Gigs forgot to say fab with Myles further weight gain, less stressing for you! Hows he sleeping now? & lol @ your comment about Levs nappy changes, im the same with Nuala! Fully grown woman here hahaa

Loving your latest tests Pretty! How u feeling? Any yukkiness as yet?


----------



## gigglebox

Good thing you had help from MIL but 10 days really isn't long for recovery! Guess the three of us have that in common, that is an SO back to work so soon :/ I'm thankful, SOOOO thankful, for my mom's help! Actually she may watch Myles tomorrow so I can get a hair cut for the first time in a year.

Myles still sleeps fairly well -- about 4 hours for his first stretch, then a diaper change and snack, then another 2-3 hours of sleep, then awake again. At that point he might be up or fall back to sleep for another hour or two.

How is sleep going over there?


----------



## claireybell

Thats great for just a few wks old, makes you feel somewhat normal when you start getting a few more longer zzzZ stretches :) My friends baby is just over 4 wks now aswell & he only goes a max of 3hrs if that at night, shes pooped bless her. Hayden sleeps really well at night now, goes all the way through its awesome! My other 2 never did that until 18-24 months :shock: 

Ooh be nice having a hair cut, mine needs doing so badly aswell! do you have a style in mind or just a good ol trim up??


----------



## shaescott

CB ah okay so sounds like your cat is meant to weigh more than the average domestic house cat? I can’t imagine if my cats were 20 lbs, they knock enough stuff over as it is. And that’s so odd that you understand pounds better than kilograms, is that just a you thing or does everyone in England understand pounds better despite the fact that you use kilograms?

Gigs you might be right that he didn’t want to worry me. But I’d rather be informed and worried than not know anything. I’m not still mad about it or anything, he promised to make sure I know ASAP next time, so I let it go. 
It’s so funny that your deck looks almost exactly like PL’s, you guys really are US-Canada doppelgängers.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, you are probably right about boy #3.. can I just say "bahaha!" (Evil loud laughter aimed at myself). I was so convinced this one was going to be a girl. Oh well, boys are supposed to be easier, so yay us??!
#3 isn't completely off the table, but I have gained even more respect for ladies that push more then 1 baby out the natural way. I am not convinced I want that again...on the other hand, labour was fast so didn't "suffer" long!
In case you want to know: it was so fast that I now have "3 designated areas of injury" when my mw and I talk. There is the main large tear towards the rear end, the small paper cut towards the front (both of which don't give much or any trouble) and then there is the "road rash" in the middle as my mw calls it. She says it looks like a scraped knee on asphalt. That one burns bad especially when peeing, but she left me with some stuff to put on there today. Let alone when the pad touches it after, oh boy!!.... Thumbs down for fast labour/delivery. 
Sorry if I went into too much detail!

Cb, good thing you and the kids have a good relationship with mil! How do men not understand that C-section is major abdominal surgery? 
I made DH look at my bottom after the stitching was done :haha: mainly to know what it looked like somewhat healthy (in case it becomes infected later hed be able to tell it looks different, right?) That was my reasoning with him, he also knows what it looked like before and since I can't see: that makes him the judge!
And to finish my ramble: hopefully it gives him a better understanding of why I am sore to sit down! 

E is feeding better, but he has yet to drain a full boob. His diaper output is there and he's back to birth weight. He spends not much time awake yet, but the mw didn't see any issues...
I ordered nursing pads, but DH brought extra from the store yesterday, let's try and not soak our bedsheets In breastmilk every night...

Flueky: how are you doing?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> CB ah okay so sounds like your cat is meant to weigh more than the average domestic house cat? I can’t imagine if my cats were 20 lbs, they knock enough stuff over as it is. And that’s so odd that you understand pounds better than kilograms, is that just a you thing or does everyone in England understand pounds better despite the fact that you use kilograms?
> 
> Gigs you might be right that he didn’t want to worry me. But I’d rather be informed and worried than not know anything. I’m not still mad about it or anything, he promised to make sure I know ASAP next time, so I let it go.
> It’s so funny that your deck looks almost exactly like PL’s, you guys really are US-Canada doppelgängers.

Shae people don’t really use Kg anymore in England as far as I know, I’ve not got a clue what I weigh in kilos but I know in lbs. And I always weighed Evie in lbs instead of kg!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah I wear push up, but more for my confidence. It used to bother me how they were without but I'm okay now.

Shae sorry he upset you by not telling. I suppose like gigs he didn't want to worry you. Yay for a break from clinicals. Hope your make up one isn't bad.

Pacific ouch my tear wasn't that bad. Couple of things that really helped my perineal and hemmrhoid pain. Donut cushion so I don't sit on sore areas, dermaplast numbing spray (hospital gave me some), tucks pads on top of maternity pad. I also noticed taking ibuprofen around the clock helped.

I would be upset with DH working so soon too. I'd definitely be concerned about taking care of newborn and toddler while recovering.

Pretty beautiful bfp!! I'll be looking forward to seeing a pic of that little baby. Hoping for a much better experience for you.

CB omg!!! That's insane no one was helping you so soon after your CS!!! Scheduled ir emergency it's still major surgery. I'm glad Hayden is sleeping so well.

Gigs holy moly yours and PLs porches look sooo similar. Here's hoping Myles will sleep much better than Lev!!! Oh you'll have to share pics of hair cut :)

Kitty interesting on using lbs. I suppose the main use of kg in weight is for medication dosage then. I assumed UK used metric scale, hmmm wonder if any part of the world really uses metric for baby weights.

AFM sorry it wasn't best response. I've been busy nesting and working. I vacuumed upstairs, cleaned both bathrooms, and wiped the entire inside of fridge and freezer Monday. I definitely paid for it, my body was so achy that night. Did more cleaning last night but not as much. Today I was busy tieing ends at work. Then grocery shop, cook dinner, bathe V, clean up. She's watching elmo before bed. 

No more contractions. Did manage to dtd last night. I'm hoping to kick start labor :rofl: DH said he was told they are going to ask for voluntary lay offs at work and if none or too few volunteer it'll be done by seniority, well, rather lack of. So getting her here asap would be best, but I'm not going to go all out trying everything. Probably just sex and walking :haha: oh and I'm getting a pedicure Saturday if she's still not here.

Well better get V some milk and put her to bed.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty wow I always thought they used kg in the UK. We’re always told in the US how the entire rest of the world uses the metric system. 

Flueks yikes re: layoffs. Idk how they expect people to voluntarily lose their job?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae some people might want to draw unemployment instead of work for $$. Definitely not all. Kinda hoping some people volunteer. DH has been there almost 17 months but he said he's newest in his dept so..... yeah.


----------



## gigglebox

My dang internet keeps going in and out grrrr

Cb just going to get layers redone, hopefully to give my hair some life again and just feel a bit better, and also hide my crazy multi-layered hair. I am reeeaaaally hoping it doesn't fall out again at the months pp but we'll see! That is really nice about Hayden's sleep! Hopefully we get there soon with sttn early! That'd be great. So far he's been my easiest though from what I remember. Both ds1 & 2 had their nights and days swapped at first. I was however not nursing with ds1 and had limited success with ds2, also didn't bedshare much so maybe that's the difference? 

Fluek yes i also hope he sleeps better than Levin! Lev had hubs stuck in his room last night. He woke up screaming and hubby soothed him, but any time hubs tried to leave the room he'd scream again. Hubs ended up sleeping on the floor lol.

Yikes PL that damage sounds awful! I hope it heals quickly. I may see SIL soon and will ask about the tea bags! So you think if you do the ttc3 thing you'll opt for a ELCS? A vag delivery probably wouldn't be as bad next time...

UK ladies...my bro is over there visiting! So if you run into a somewhat attractive American couple in their early 30's from California...might be them hahahaha 

Except I don't even know where they are exactly lmao. I'm terrible.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I see, well I hope for your DH’s sake that some people volunteer. 

Gigs sorry about your internet :/

Just found out I have another secret relative on my dad’s side through 23andMe. Why is his side of the family so promiscuous??? Also my great aunt was the one who had a secret son that I found out about in December or so, and her (non-secret) son is the one who had a secret son that I found out about today. It’s a whole line of hoes...


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, ment to comment earlier on your SO: ID be pissed too. DH has done that to me too where he went to the hospital when he could not get his asthma under control. And didn't tell me until later. I gave him sh!t, but it came from the heart. Message understood.

Gigs, part of the reason for a tad more damage is that this was my first vaginal delivery. Also, baby's head wasn't as tucked in as they should be, so it was a larger circumference to make it out (we saw that also when his HB dropped during the pushing for a few minutes). 
Id probably aim for a hospital birth again..

In Germany, newborns are definitely metric! Even here in Canada we seem to smoothly sail between the two, just depends on who you talk to! I have found itll vary from nurse to nurse in the same hospital. My mw uses grams, but since we were told lbs and ounces at birth, we do the conversion. Haha

Gigs, youll have to post before and after pictures of the new hairdo ;) I had mine cut after L was born, since the hairstylist took off way more then I told him, I am still growing it out... 

Shae, I am curious, do the secret relatives ever contact you?


----------



## gigglebox

Well I totally jinxed myself on the sleep stuff...he was asleep early tonight (8:30) and up maybe 2 hours later? Shit up a storm and got poop on his onesie, so I changed him, then gave him a bottle, then he spit up all over his shoulder & neck and on me -.- not sure what to do now...he's wide awake. Do I nurse him now? He's just in the cosleeper being noisy (like fussing but not crying). I know he just partially emptied his stomach and may be hungry but I'm afraid he'll puke again...
#parentingstruggles

Shae why ate families so weird and secretive? My dad's mom was like this. We found out maybe 10 years ago or so that my dad has aunts & uncles he never even knew about. So basically i have unknown relatives out there, who knows where.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry for another quick, selfish post. It's late and I'm tired and I have to be up early to take my mom to the airport before work.

CB - I'm feeling mainly ok. I've been having on and off feelings of "fullness" in my uterus. I had a little random heartburn yesterday, but that was probably just food related. My lower back has been hurting, but that's probably just cuz of work. No sore boobs, no nausea. And I can't say for sure that I'm more tired than usual. I'm only about 5 weeks right now, so it's still early days.


----------



## shaescott

PL no, I always contact them. I find them in the list of DNA relatives on 23andMe, I get notifications when new ones are added. If not for the DNA thing I’d be worried about scams or something but the DNA thing is pretty conclusive. The first one, the woman, told me who her grandmother was (I had no idea how she could’ve been related so I had no suggestions) and her grandmother was my great aunt. This one is already Facebook friends with my second cousin, his half-sister, but none of the rest of the family. So I’m not sure how much of the family knows about him, just that nobody ever told my dad. His dad (my dad’s first cousin) wasn’t really part of his life, he met him as a kid and connected with him at 16-17 but that’s about it. 
Re: the hospital thing, yeah it was coming from a place of love, definitely. 

Gigs I have no advice about the baby considering I have no experience. 
Yeah it’s so weird to me that my family would be so secretive, this one is more recent, the guy is only 37 and his dad, who my dad knew, only died in 2012! Funny thing, my great aunt who gave her first kid up for adoption is the mother of the cousin who fathered this guy secretly! Apparently secretly having kids runs in that line!


----------



## claireybell

Will reply back later today (its 04:40 zzzz) jinxed the ‘sleeping through thing #eyeroll - he woke at 4:15 for a feed! Maybe my own fault as I gave him a bottle at 9pm instead of 10ish but he was sooo moany & i was falling asleep on the sofa lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have always offered the boob after a throw up.... Stomach is empty, a lot of times it's just a gas bubble that pushed the contents up so I don't see an issue with refill... I could be wrong but it has worked for us. 

Shae: your family sounds wonderfully complicated from a family tree point of view ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty your tests are lovely! I bet all goes just fine this time :hugs: 

Shae i'll be honest I'm having a tough time following your family's secret tree and it's many branches...

Pl thanks that's what i ended up doing. He was so fussy, it was a little after midnight when he finally fell back asleep but then a 5 hour stretch :thumbup: unfortunately for me i woke up first with a splitting headache (possibly migraine, as I've got light sensitivity with it -- nausea too but that could be boob let down).

And wtf with this oldest kid?!
On school days you have to drag him out of bed at 7 to get him ready with any hope of being on time. He drags his feet and whines that he's tired.

Then we have today, he has a 2 hour weather delay and it's 6:24, he's up with a book on the couch brighter eyed and bushier tailed than a squirrel on coke. Wtf.


----------



## shaescott

PL yeah the family tree is super overlapping and weird at this point, it’s a mess. 

Gigs I don’t blame you lol, it’s crazy and all over the place. 
My mom always complained that when I was a kid they’d have to drag me out of bed on schooldays but on weekends I’d be wide awake at 6-7 am.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I've been reading along. Just not enough time to post so I'm sorry for everyone I forget! 

Pretty- your test look beautiful. I have a good feeling for you!

Pl- sounds like you're settling in a nice routine with E and L. My boys did the same with no nap for awhile but it was because we switched to toddler beds. They're starting to get back into a nap routine though. 

Flu- I'm expecting you to have this baby early next week. What was the name you picked out? I can't remember. 

If anyone has Instagram you can add me 
Michellerenee302 or Facebook just message me. I'm only facebooo friends with gigs. I agree that some people can be a little too much on social media and are more reserved on here. I'm defiantly not one of those people lol I'm pretty laid back in general.


----------



## gigglebox

Kind of having hair regret...it's too short :cry: and i think the lady missed a spot with the dye but might also be that it didn't take 'cause hormones...? Also i looked in the mirror too long and feel extra fat now lol...I have my follow up on monday and hope i get the ok to start lifting and working out.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I think it looks lovely. I do quite like the before picture but the new hair frames your face nicely.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks I feel hideous lol
At least it's functional though. Less to deal with and cooler and i can still pull it back. Also comes with motivation for weight loss haha


----------



## Flueky88

Gig :haha: dh passing out on the floor. Glad he was helping with Lev. Hoping v won't have some sort of regression. I know it's a bit late but I'd probably offer the boob. I'm like a kid too, I struggle waking up on weekdays and wake up around same time on weekends :rofl:

I like your short hair. I like shorter hair can make a face look rounder than it is. Something with how the hair lies it just brings it out. In any case I think you look gorgeous

Shae 2 people he knows of volunteered but not sure if more or enough did. Oh and that's interesting about secret relatives. I wonder if I have any. I'd like to do the 23 and me test sometime.

Pretty I'm not sure if I had incressed fatigue at 5 weeks. I definitely didn't have ms or sore boobs.

Greenie hope you are right :haha: I'm sooo ready. I'll send you a pm shortly.



AFM not been too bad a day. V passed out on car ride home. She was so tired that opening screen door while carrying her in didn't rouse her any. It's kinda been nice having the evening all to myself and I'm feeling pretty tired.

I went to Carter's on my lunch break and bought an Easter dress for V, st, Patrick's day outfit for S, and some zippered pajamas for V. Little monkey likes to strip if I don't do zippers. She still unzips it some but not all the way.

She's learned to say some new words/phrases. Says "puppy" and "oh no" bahaha. I didn't get to hear but I'm sure I will.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- the boys strip too! But all the way down to their birthday suit. They take it ALL off. Haha we have to use the sleepers with a button on top. 

Gigs- your hair is gorgeous! Love the color. I think you'll get used to it nits probably just too different right now


----------



## shaescott

Gigs you are definitely not hideous. You look beautiful <3

Flueks I’m glad a few have volunteered, hopefully enough do that your DH doesn’t get laid off. Sooo cute that you got Easter and St. Patrick’s day outfits for them! I love St. Patrick’s day because my mom makes AMAZING corned beef and cabbage. She sautés the cabbage in butter after boiling it and it’s soooo good! I’m honestly super excited for it, it’s my favorite thing she makes. She’s not very domestic and her cooking is always hit or miss but her corned beef and cabbage is always a hit. I’ll need to get the recipe when I get my own place with SO so I can make it for us. 

AFM someone (maybe Gigs?) mentioned looking up moissanite vs diamond videos, and I got around to doing that today. End result, I’m in love with moissanite and there’s legit no reason to spend the money on a diamond when moissanite exists. I found a gorgeous simple ring and sent the link to SO, thought I’d share it since I love it so much. It’s $859 for both the stone and the setting combined! I know SO can’t afford it yet but he’ll be able to afford it much sooner than a diamond ring. Anyway, here’s the link:
Forever One 0.90CTW Princess Near-Colorless Moissanite Four Prong Solitaire Ring in 14K Yellow Gold |Charles & Colvard
I’m super excited because it comes in all my favorite options and my size: yellow gold, princess cut, and size 5 (some places only go down to size 6 for some reason). That whole “shoe size equals ring size” thing is very wrong for me, I’m a size 9.5 shoe, and that size in a ring would fall off my thumb, let alone my ring finger.


----------



## Flueky88

Greenie she will if shes in 2 piece pjs. Omg she woke up from a nap and I found her completely nude with everything outside the pack n play :rofl: I took a nap and dreamed you said you hummed constantly while your boys were sleeping so they would stay asleep :rofl: I have no idea where that dream came from but thought it was funny

Shae st. Patrick's is when I had first date with DH :) so it's a special day for us. Green is my fav color too! I've actually never ate corned beef. I'm not a huge cabbage fan but can eat it certain ways. I would definitely try it. Oh that ring is beautiful. Princess cut is my fav cut as well. I really like the 3 stone settings. DH and I actually wear those silicone rings now. He could get injured at work so he won't wear his actual wedding band. I'm wearing silicone as I need something stretchy for when my fingers swell at the moment.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, not hideous at all! You look adorable with the new cut! 

Sorry, I read everything but we have been listening to L fight his sleep for a while now. Refused dinner too, why are some nights such a struggle where kids want cookies for dinner and nothing else??


----------



## shaescott

Flueks aw so cute that you had your first date on St Paddy’s day! Corned beef is soooo good but quite salty, so if you hate anything salty it’s not for you. Otherwise I think most people would like it. It’s very tender and delicious! Yeah cabbage depends on how it’s made, SO’s mom just boiled it and it was very disappointing compared to my mom’s sautéed in butter cabbage. I highly recommend boiling it first then sautéing it in butter, it gives it a lovely flavor and makes it not just taste like boiled water lettuce anymore. 
Re: the ring I love the 3rd pic of it how it shows the setting, it reminds me of royalty or a royal carriage or something lol. I think 3 stone settings are lovely as well! I think I’d stick to the solitaire to avoid paying for multiple stones, but I love seeing 3-stone rings on other people, they’re so lovely to look at! I’m not sure what I’ll be able to wear as a nurse for a ring, obviously nothing for sterile procedures but I know my nursing program allows plain bands, no gems on them. I’m assuming I’ll be leaving my future engagement ring at home, unless I want to show people at work or clinical (depending where I am when I get engaged). I know if I got engaged this semester (which I know I won’t) I’d want to show my clinical instructor lol. SO wants to wait at least until next year for various reasons. He doesn’t want a super long engagement, and since we pushed back the wedding a year that’s especially a thing to consider. But he knows I really want that ring by November of 2020 so we’ll see. That was the original deadline for the original wedding date and I told him I’d agree to push back the wedding a year but only if the engagement deadline stays the same :haha: I’m very high maintenance.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - You look good either way. And that's kinda my fear for not wanting to get a proper haircut; having them take too much off. As God is my witness, I will do everything in my power to not get a "mom cut". lol

Flueky - FX DH doesn't get laid off. And look at you, almost at 38 weeks. Awesome!

shae - That ring is really pretty. I've never heard of moissanite, but I'll have to keep that in mind for absolutely zero reason cuz I don't think SO is ever gonna pop the question. lol. And I did that ancestry DNA test and a couple people have contacted me, but I don't pay for the site, so I can't really write them back.

Re: babies stripping. Luckily, Alex doesn't do that and I hope he doesn't start. lol

AFM, had a couple moments today where my uterus was really "tight" and "heavy" and then it went away. Dr.Google seems to suggest that could mean the fetus has attached really well to the uterine wall and it's feeling tight cuz of the extra blood supply. I remember having cramping in the 2nd half of 1st tri with Alex, but I didn't know he was there til I was already 6 weeks. And I didn't have this with the last pregnancy. So, good sign? Twin thing? Hmm? A little more heartburn today and maybe my boobs feel slightly heavier(?) In other news, SO finally made an appt to have the new/broken couch replaced and that's happening tomorrow. So, yay!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’ve been bugging SO about rings for years to no avail. I’m very persistent, though he’d probably describe it more as annoying :haha: If SO never pops the question and you just want to get yourself a lovely ring, moissanite can be something to think about. 
The tightness and heaviness sound like things I’ve heard before from pregnant people, never as a bad thing. I think it’s normal. The heartburn is also likely a good sign, I know it’s very common in pregnancy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Ya, I had a fair amount of heartburn with Alex. I would joke that if I'd known better, I would've bought stocks in Tums and toilet paper as soon as I found out I was pg. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Better response later but I love you guys and Shae that ring is sooooo pretty!


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae, the only thing I’d say about moissanite is that in real life (and sometimes in pictures) it’s very easy to see it’s not a diamond, so if you’re happy with that then go for it!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I agree you are pretty in both pics and I dig the new color

Shae never seen it irl but I’d be curious to see. I can spot the difference in higher quality diamonds vs low by eye. And while Shane Co insists their diamonds are ethically sourced we all know that’s crap.

Pretty congrats on some symptoms!

I have ancestry and 23, I don’t really talk to people. A couple super distant cousins messaged me and fam confirmed it, but like I don’t care lol. I just wanted to know where my slave ancestors were stolen from. Not trying to have a reunion lol

Been reading but forgot what else A is sick and waking early and I’m depressed again. So tired I fell asleep at work. My mom is watching A today so I can hang out with friends but I’d rather just sleep


----------



## claireybell

MrsG i added you on Instagram:) 

Had a feeling i was going to log on & see a labour update from Flueks hehe 

Dobby im always tempted to get that Ancestry Dna stuff & find out lotsa history but its alot of £’s .. 

Pretty heres hoping the hb isn’t reeeeally bad hun! Stock up on some Antacid stuff :hugs: 

Pacific - Biscuits are Nualas fave brekkie #eyeroll! Her & Riley get up in the morning & he gets the biscuit tin for her! Lil chimps! 

Gigs your hair looks lovely & really frames your face! Colour looks great aswell, think of quicker to sort after a bath/shower.. i always consider chopping mine off as its easier to keep up together :thumbup: 

Im quite tempted when i have my hair done, Pink underneath & blonded ontop instead of just blonde t-bar! Just getting bored zzzZ


----------



## pacificlove

I find the DNA testing etc quite fascinating, I'd love to do it, but our family tree is so straight forward, it borders on being bored to death.. haha. My parents have century old documents that show where our family came from. Dhs family is a bit different, somehow every single person in canada that shares his last name is related and they all go back to the same area. There is actually a documentary on his family and they had a giant family reunion a number of years back. 

Cb, breakfast is simple here: all L wants is peanut butter toast....on weekends DH and I like to switch up the breakfast routine and treat ourselves to fresh muffins or Belgian homemade waffles: and apparently that is ok with L. No tantrums over sweet baked goods of course! *Insert eye roll*

DH is still dreaming that some day he'll come home to me with red hair.. like a dark (burgundy?) red, not the natural looking red hair.... :haha: maybe some day I'll give in for now he'll have to do with the sun bleached blonde streaks...


----------



## gigglebox

What would you guys do?
Two days ago a dog showed up in my backyard. He did not attack my birds, and he also ran into my dog and they did not fight. I went outside and he was very sweet, I trapped him on my porch while I found the owner. It's a long story how it happened but in the end I found out he lived across the busy road from me. I got in contact with the owner who told me his in-laws would meet me at the house to take the dog. When I met with them, they just took the dog and put him right back on the outdoor leash he was tied to, the one he broke free from in the first place. I figured, not my dog, not my problem, and went back home.

Well guess who showed up on my porch again today? I contacted the owner who said he would be home shortly, could I hang onto the dog until he got home. Well, that was over two hours ago and the guy still hasn't contacted me. 

For the record, I first went to take the dog back to his house and put him on the leash, but he is missing a collar this time and I have nothing to clip the leash to. When I walked around to look for the lease, I saw that the dog has no shelter, and has been playing with a dead bird carcass.

What would you all do in this situation? A part of me just wants to keep the dog, but I am really not in the market for a new pet nor do I know how the dog is with kids...

I am thinking of taking him to the shelter if the owner never shows up, but we all know what happens to dogs in shelters...and strikes against this guy because he appears to be a pitbull mix.

So far he's as sweet as can be...


----------



## shaescott

Re: moissanite I haven’t seen many real diamonds in person, and I’ve never examine any of them, I wouldn’t be able to tell the difference unless it was insanely obvious. I don’t really care as long as it’s pretty and the ring doesn’t turn green or fall apart or make my finger turn scaley. 

Dobs that so sounds like you “not trying to have a reunion” lol
Sorry A is sick and you’re dealing with depression. I totally understand wanting to sleep all the time instead of being social, it’s a big depression symptom for me because I’m normally very extroverted. Have you talked to your doctor or a psychologist?

CB pink underneath sounds cute!

PL that’s so funny that he wants you to dye your hair dark red, my SO hates when I dye my hair. I do it anyway, obviously. I like having red hair, but mine is the natural red not the burgundy. I had a darker cooler red once, it looked weird on me and made me look yellow(er). 

Gigs that’s a tough situation. Honestly it sounds like his owners are negligent and they should not have a dog. I’d have a hard time not keeping the dog because I’m an emotional wuss, but your kids come first of course and you don’t know what he’s like. You could talk to friends/family/coworkers to see if anyone is interested in taking in a dog? I’d be worried about the shelter as well due to his breed.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I'd definitely try it. You know I always wore both my rings but I don't recall the official policy at work. I will say alcohol gel is not the best for rings. When I get mine inspected they were pretty dirty. Now that I'm in the office I rarely use alcohol gel.

Pretty thanks so far so good for DH. I was just thinking how I've made it 3 weeks farther. I'm hoping soon as even though they are estimating 7lb range I'm thinking bigger than that. We shall see though. Yay for more symptoms for you and getting couch replaced:)

Dobby :hugs: hope A feels better and that you feel better mentally. Could friends come to you?? Then maybe still take a nap/rest??

CB I'd love to have that update for you :haha: oh that hair color would be cute. I'm considering doing my hair a "crazy" color while I'm out. With my job I can't normally get away with that. 

Gigs I might call animal control for advice. Keeping his dog can cause issues and viewed as theft even if taken out of neglect. They might be able to advise of a legal way to handle the situation. I would definitely be weary of adding a new dog to the family with newborn and toddler. You never know how a dog will react with kids. 


AFM made a huge mistake of running/waddling quickly down the hall. My pelvis is killing me, I'm pretty sure I got her to drop further. I almost couldn't walk from car into the house tonight. 

Planning on getting a pedicure tomorrow and eating red lobster. I love lobsterfest :) :)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hard call. Does the dog look like he's malnourished? Is his overall condition ok, does he shy away from hands? 
I too would be hesitant to call the shelter due to his breed depending on how high the kill rate is in your area. 
As for playing with dead carcass, what type of animal do you think it once was? I know of a few raw feeding people that feed a whole pray model: aka whole ( pieces of) animal... 

Dobs, sorry you are struggling on multiple fronts. No advise, just a hug from me! 

Flueky, it really sounds like you are so close now! Is baby properly aligned yet? My mw said 2 days before baby E was born that she could only palpate his shoulders, his head was too deep down ;)

Afm: baby E is now officially over 8 lbs, he gained 4 oz in 2 days! And here I thought that with his amount of sleep (4 + hour stretch last night) where he'll easily go 2-3 hour's between feeds: I thought he wasn't getting enough!

I am also keeping my fingers crossed for my mw: shes hoping to get pregnant next week via iui! She's hoping for twins :haha: they have been trying for 3 years...


----------



## claireybell

Flueks maybe that bit of running is the start of labour you need, fx ;) sorry your in pain though, i don’t miss that pelvis pain esp later pg! Its a shame your work wont along funkier hair colours, afterall, it doesnt affect your professionalism & practice in the work you do. 

Pacific mmmm them waffles sound yummers! My hair is blonde highlighted atm aswell, very ‘safe’ looking i call it lol! Bergundy dark red sounds lovely:) is hubs a fan of Red heads then? 

My lower back (mid along spine) is killing me atm, bending down over on the bed to change Haydens nappy has definitely added to the weakness & achiness there.. its in same spot as i had my Spinal with csection, im sure its weakened the area :( 

Gigs, hmmmm... i dunno hun tbh, its a tricky one, esp as you dont know how the dog is younger children, any friend lookinh atm?


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, could your spine be adjusting post pregnancy? 
On the other hand, I had a small spot right on my spine where the epidural was that was sore for a few months after....it eventually went away on its own. 
Hope you can find out what's going on...


----------



## gigglebox

So the owner finally got his dog...and about 3 hours later he showed up on my back deck again!!! Wtf?! Hubs was not pleased. I texted the owner and he never responded. I was contemplating what to do but when I checked back outside later the dog was gone...not sure if he's just found shelter in our carport or he went back home but i hope he stays warm and dry somewhere tonight, poor guy. 

The owner and i did char earlier and he said the dog's a big baby, good with kids and all animals. He spoke fondly of him so i hoped he was a good owner with a slip up but the dog coming back yet again makes me think otherwise...

Pl yay for E's weight gain! Go you!!! Good luck to your mw. Was she trying fertility drugs before this?

Dobs huge hugs :hugs: i hope things get better again soon.

Fluek i am so excited for you and baby's arrival! I "know" how uncomfy the final weeks are but my brain has already forgotten what it feels like...hope the end is in sight for you. I mean, it is! No matter what you are very unlikely to be pregnant in 3 weeks time, max! But i still have a feeling you've got about 1 more week.

Cb i also have residual pain from the spinal block. For me it's an occasional throbbing pain up my spine when i sit down. It's gotten less over time though.

And regarding my hair...i washed it and i think it looks a bit better this way lol!


----------



## claireybell

It probably is adjusting, since having Riley ive always had a very slight achey back, im sure it’ll gradually get stronger.. Hayden will be moved into the Cotbed in the coming 4-6 wks i expect as the Moses basket will be too small for him, gutted as its a beautiful one, my sister wants to have it, they’re ttc from September this year eeee!! Anyhoooow... il be getting a Changing shelf for the cotbed so no more leaning right over on the bed to do nappy changes, woop!! 

How are you healing now Pacific? 

Lol I always feel my hair looks tons better after ive washed & styled my hair myself ;) 

Has the Dog returned back again since he was last collected??


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, do you feel like your C-section recovery is complete? I am still planning on seeing a chiropractor shortly, especially at night I have an uncomfortable tailbone/pelvis area and it's not adjusting itself as usual yet. It's sleep intervening. 
As for the tears, I barely feel those but still feel the bruising which is ok. The road rash was a lot of burn especially when peeing. My mw left me with some gold seal root powder a fewf days ago which has been a miracle!


----------



## gigglebox

Yay more babies cb! I suppose you'll have to live vicariously now :haha: same as me i think...I'm hoping my bro and sil are able to conceive soon. They have finally decided to start investigating why they haven't gotten pregnant yet. Bro has normal SA so sil is going through tests.

The dog saga continues. Turns out he slept on my porch all night and he's been there all day. I gave him a blanket, despite hubby's annoyance. I texted the owner and his sister and no response. Not sure what to do...hubby is irritated. But i just feel bad for the poor dog.


----------



## claireybell

Hehee I know more bubba snuggles <3 Me & my older sis can now live vicariously through my younger sis lol! We’ve already told her the best tests & to get opk’s hahaa & so the obsession begins :haha: She has suffered with pcos in the past so being that she turns 35 this April, i told her to tell Dr they been ttc longer if its not happening after 3/4 months, they are both very ‘active’ so it shouldn’t take toooo long :thumbup: I hope your SIL tests all come back normal, sometimes it takes couples a good few months of ‘actively ttc’ - how long have they officially been ttc Gigs? 

Ahh thats a toughy re the Dog.. do you know the neighbours very well? Are they very close or quite a way down the road? You could always report to a local pet rescue type place..? They would just say that they’ve had a few reports of.. etc. Its not like you’ve not tried contacting the owners, so it shouldnt come back on you

Pacific im glad the gold seal root powder seems to easing the pain. 

Physically i can move around fine now like ive not had a csection but im still very uncomfy with having sex as my pelvis is still moving back together i think thats why my pelvic floor muscles are taking ages to shift upwards aswell :( Dr said as everything moves back together it’ll also lift everything up.. when??!! Its been like nearly 3 months. My pubic bone really hurt for a few wks after I had Hayden, i couldnt lift my leg up properly to dry them after a shower it was rubbish! I had real tailbone issues after i had Nuala though, painful to sit/stand & took a couple months before it settled! Will a chiropractor do anything this soon as its post pg related? They may advise to wait a good 6/8 wks..


----------



## gigglebox

Nope, don't know the neighbor at all. I did pn his sister (the one who originally contacted me) and she said she wasn't surprised her brother was being careless and unresponsive. She said "do what you think is best". I finally texted the owner again. I just basically said "do you want this dog?". No response. Dog is still on my porch. I fed him dinner, gave him water. I feel bad as it'll be cold tonight...but i gave him the cat's electric bed (the cat has gone into hiding since the dog came) and a blanket. I'd put him in the basement but hubs has put his foot down on letting him inside.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sounds like you have gained a new outdoor dog ;) I am not sure of your climate, but you could always built him an insulated dog house. He could turn out to be a great asset to protecting your flocks ;) keep feeding him and some kind strokes with a gentle hand and he'll never cross the road again. 

Cb, I was just reading up on pelvic floor issues. Sounds like some physical therapy would do more for weaknesses down there and seperated pelvis. One article I read suggested 6-9 months for things to normalise especially after natural birth. Hope that isn't true ;)

Afm: DH made me chuckle earlier. I asked him if he was happy to have my skinny body back vs the fat pregnant one. Good thing I had a good look in the mirror this morning because his response was "well right now it's neither". Yes, we know how to insult each other and laugh about it, sounds unhealthy, but we good!!
I took a selfie this morning: and definitely know my DH is full of sh!t :haha: my belly has bounced back very fast considering I am 1 week post partum. 

And since I haven't posted a picture of baby E:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg he's so cute!!! Look at him sucking on his fingers! Abd dayum girl i wish my body looked that good! Sadly i am a victim of the mom apron :( it does go away mostly with my weight loss so that's good but i hate it right now! I am so notivated to work out now. Hope i an clearef monday.

Hmmm I hadn't considered just keeping him as an outdoor pet...that's a thought...he at least seems to be used to being outside. I still haven't heard him bark. 

I will still be contacting spca tomorrow to see if i can get any info on the dog. I know from sleuthing that he's 6.5yrs old and was adopted by this guy in july of 2017. They may have info on his mannerisms/friendliness towards people.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry for the typos, too tired to care/fix


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahaha guys I’m 30 trying on prom dresses :rofl: totally sober

Gigs that’s insane re the dog :(. That’s so heartbreaking

Will proper respond tomorrow just so exhausted. In a good way.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that's hilarious! Glad you are out having fun ;) time to crash a grad party?? :haha:

Gigs: thanks :) I might look slim, but underneath that skin the muscle is pretty dormant... Heck I can't even do a single push up or a few seconds of a plank! 8 years ago I ran 10k in under an hour....now I could barely make it across our driveway in a sprint :haha:
Wait, so the dog is from the shelter? My guess is then that hes a pretty good citizen, considering his breed and that he did get adopted speaks in his favor. He probably passed some kind of assessment/test to be deemed "adoptable". 

I am sure you'll get cleared on Monday, :)


----------



## Jezika

Gigs that’s awesome! The red one especially looks great on you. You need to upgrade to wedding dresses next time.

Flueks, happy labour day! Jk, but please do go into labour today so that my guess is right.

PL I want your Belgian waffle recipe! Even though I don’t have a waffle maker thing but I could always invest in one if the recipe ain’t too complex. I do realize I could just google... And you look fantastic btw! Also I totally forgot your ex shares my hubby’s name!

Gigs how on earth did you find all that info out about the dog? I also can’t believe the owner would just happily leave him overnight without food or known shelter. Can you share a pic of him? I’m curious what he looks like. And what’s his name? Oh, you look so darn beautiful in both your pics!!!!! Hair is always better once you get to wash and style it yourself.

Shae that’s a beautiful ring. I’ve seen diamonds vs moissanite side by side in stores and in real life because I do own diamonds (albeit not massive ones) and I have three moissanite rings (a rose gold eternity wedding band, a palladium 1.5ct solitaire engagement ring, and a yellow gold halo with 2ct old European cut centre stone that I got for my 30th). While it’s hard to detect distinct differences in colour (depending on the comparison of course) under those jeweller lights, my solitaire is definitely more buttery on an overcast day, which did throw me at first. It was treated to be more colourless too (the Amora treatment or whatever it’s called) and yet my OEC stone that wasn’t treated doesn’t look buttery at all. Might be because it’s in a yellow gold setting though so it doesn’t stand out. But my God the rainbow sparkles kill me. My eternity band is also way more sparkly than my diamond eternity band with the same size stones, which doesn’t even have bad quality diamonds. Anyway, all this to say I suspect you’ll love it, and if it’s the sparkliness that tips off the tiny minority of people who know what they’re looking for, I’d say that’s a good “problem” to have! And apparently it attracts dirt/grease far less than diamonds too.

CB can’t believe H will soon outgrow the Moses basket. I think you posted a pic once and it was super cute. It’s wild how fast they grow. And I’m sorry you’re in pain. Honestly the things our bodies go through as women to have children is incredible. I’m certain I’d never hear the end of it from hubby if he was dealing with even 1% of the stuff I’ve experienced.


----------



## Jezika

I’m so freaked out because I SWEAR I wrote in my post above something like “Dobs, those are awesome pics and the red dress in particular looks great on you. Maybe upgrade to wedding dresses next time?”

But where is it?? It was like the first thing I wrote in my post. Did I experience a psychotic break?!

ETA nevermind, I see it is there and I just wrote Gigs instead. Rather than delete this and correct the name, I’ll just leave this here as punishment for my silliness.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez you are hilarious hugs

Gigs ty I really needed to check out mentally for a day and my friends and fam made it happen


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Looking good. :)

Gigs - That sucks about the dog and his owner. Could you make a post on your FB and see if anyone wants the dog? And if the owner ever gets back to you, just say you haven't seen the dig and assumed it went home.

Flueky - Enjoy your pedicure and lobster.

PL - What a cutie! And you look really good. Better after 2 kids than I ever did before one.

Sounds like a few of you are dealing with some residual pain. Wishing you all speedy recoveries. :)

AFM, not too much to report. Uterine tightness still just comes and goes. I went to Thyme to pick up a LBD I saw online and could really use, but also walked away with a cute tee and tank. So far so good with the couch and I made slow cooker chicken noodle soup from scratch today that tasted pretty good. :)


----------



## gigglebox

pacificlove said:


> Dobs, that's hilarious! Glad you are out having fun ;) time to crash a grad party?? :haha:
> 
> Gigs: thanks :) I might look slim, but underneath that skin the muscle is pretty dormant... Heck I can't even do a single push up or a few seconds of a plank! 8 years ago I ran 10k in under an hour....now I could barely make it across our driveway in a sprint :haha:
> Wait, so the dog is from the shelter? My guess is then that hes a pretty good citizen, considering his breed and that he did get adopted speaks in his favor. He probably passed some kind of assessment/test to be deemed "adoptable".
> 
> I am sure you'll get cleared on Monday, :)

Sadly, you'd be wrong. I adopted my barn cat (the sick one that died) from here. They have you fill out a questionnaire and sign stuff and that's it. They are one shelter in a sizable county and somewhat eager to adopt out their many animals. My suspicion is, because of the breed, he got the dog as a pet to stay outside and be intimidating. The guy is young and i would guess is into some shady stuff. Hubs said he was probably out partying friday night. I gave the owner the benefit of the doubt, but now the dog has been gone for going on a full day and two nights and he hasn't responded to me. Even if he, say, lost his phone, he hasn't come looking for the dog. 

Dobby you look great, I especially love the burnt red layered dress!!! And your cute friend looks good in pink ;) 

Jez I always enjoy your posts. Also you are seriously selling me on moissanite...pics? Oh and i'll add one of the dog.

Pretty what occasion are you getting a black dress for?


----------



## gigglebox

Pl i just reread your post and realized you were talking about the temperament of the dog and not the owner. My bad.


----------



## claireybell

BnB is being weird, every pic i tap on to enlarge is says its photos that Dobby uploaded Lol!! 

Pacific OMG Ethan is sooooo gawjus <3 sucking his fingers & thumb is too cute! & your after pg tum is very flat i think, good muscle & skintone ;) Do u think you’ll leave seeing a chiropractor for the time being or still go? Gosh i hope my bod heals before all those months!

Jez u so funny lol! How are Tilly & hubs now after the sickness last week? I hope you are ok .. 

Pretty that soup looks lovely mmmm!!! Is that a slow cooker pot? I use mine all the time for everything.

Gigs has hubs put his foot down for no dog at all indoors or outdoors aswell? That photo of u in the car awwww hes so cute, u is looking pretty good ye self Gigs ;) really shows off the new hair colour, lovely! 

Dobby lol! Go crash a party haha you guys look great


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yikes I can’t believe the owner let his dog stay overnight outside at your house instead of picking him up. That poor dog. Why won’t your DH allow him in the house? Is it because he’s worried he’s not good with kids? Just saw the pic, he’s soooo cute! I think pitties are just so adorable! Funny tidbit: my phone autocorrected pitties to potatoes. Apparently I think potatoes are adorable?

Dobs that’s so awesome, I’d love to go try on prom dresses or wedding dresses. I didn’t go to prom, sadly. I love both dresses on you!

PL Ethan is adorable, and you look great in that pic, especially for 1 week postpartum! I have a recent pic of my stomach looking way bigger than that because I ate at least a pound of mashed potatoes :rofl: I legit looked at least 3 months pregnant. The next morning I no longer looked pregnant.

Jez lol at your confused “where’d it go” post. How’s Tilly doing, is everyone in your house healthy again? I’d love to see pics on your moissanite vs diamond rings! The moissanite ring I picked is advertised as near-colorless, the colorless ones were maybe $100 more? So I picked the cheaper one, especially since I didn’t pick the absolute cheapest setting. So it might have that buttery look when it’s overcast, but maybe not due to the yellow gold. Idk. Real diamonds can have the same problem though, they come in color grades as well. I agree that sparkliness is not a bad problem to have lol.
I’m talking about the ring like I’m definitely getting that one lol, I have no idea which he’ll get me. I had sent him a link to a ring I liked that was $25 or something because I know he’s broke and my sister sent the link to him to pester him (I didn’t ask her to either, I love her, she’s awesome) and he told her he wants to get me a more expensive higher quality ring, and that when he does it he wants to “do it right”. I wonder if he told her he’d bought a ring if she would tell me or keep it a secret... Anyway, I have no problem with a cheap ring but if he wants to get me a fancy expensive ring I won’t complain I suppose. I just really don’t want him to spend over $1,000 on it because it seems like such a waste of money to me and he’s got crazy student loans. Then again $2,000 for a wedding dress is probably a waste of money but I’d be willing to spend up to that amount to get my dream dress, so it’s all about personal preference and priorities :shrug:

Pretty lovely chicken noodle soup! Looks delicious! When’s your scan?

AFM SO went to the ER Friday morning because he couldn’t keep down fluids and was having dark red loose stools. He went to the ER Monday because of severe abdominal pain, and a CT showed 2 parts of his small intestine were inflamed (he’d told me all of it was enlarged but he was wrong, his mom was taking notes lol). They gave him steroids and antibiotics (no evidence of an infection though, he had elevated WBCs but he had severe inflammation so like, duh). He’s had that pain and similar CT results a few months ago. Anyway, his pain didn’t go away despite the meds and he was self-medicating with way too much Tylenol and ibuprofen. He also hadn’t eaten anything substantial since Monday due to pain. So, back to the Friday ER trip. His vitals were normal but he was severely hypovolemic, they had a really hard time getting an IV in him to take bloodwork or give him IV fluids. That’s not normal for him, he donates blood and they use a 16 gauge needle with no trouble (that’s a very large needle for non-medical folks). I’m honestly surprised his vitals were normal because normally hypovolemia causes tachycardia and hypotension but his BP was 127/72 (likely due to pain and stress) and his mom didn’t see what the HR was but they said it was all normal. I wasn’t at the hospital with him unfortunately. They did a rectal exam and there was blood. They think he has an ulcer and my mom thinks it’s because he took so much ibuprofen for so long. They gave him the IV fluids and released him that night, he was never actually admitted. But the ulcer doesn’t explain the small intestine inflammation, and if it was caused by the ibuprofen it doesn’t explain the pain he was in either. He’s supposed to have an appointment with a GI specialist soon, thank god. I’m seriously concerned about Crohn’s because of the chronic pain and small intestine inflammation. I think Kitty said her DH has Crohn’s... Kitty if you read this, please let me know what your thoughts are.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - The main reason is for ComiCon. I'm like 95% sure I'm gonna go and I'll dress up at Cruella De Vil and dress Alex as a puppy again. I used my mom's dress last time, so I just wanted my own. Also, Ron Perlman is supposed to be there. Purrrrrrr! lol

CB - Ya, it's a slow cooker. We don't use it a ton, but there are definitely some meals we love it for.

shae - No date for a scan yet, but I'm thinking of Monday. March 18, when I'll be over 8 weeks and once I see a decent hcg number from my blood work .


----------



## gigglebox

Awww that's a cute cosplay idea! 

Shae i hope they can figure it out and it's nothing chronic. 

Yes hubs want the dog outside since 1 it's not ours and he wants the dog to go home and 2 we don't know how he is with kids. It doesn't help he's a big dog and a bite from him to any of the kids or our smaller dog could be very traumatic.


----------



## Flueky88

Selfish post. I think I didn't get leftovers in fridge soon enough. Got sick both ends last night. Feeling some better today. Pedicure was very nice though :)


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks ladies for the lovely compliments :) 

Flueky: hope you feel better, absolutely no fun being sick at 38 weeks. Congratulations to making it to 38 weeks!! 

Gigs, totally understandable why your husband is hesitant on the dog, pitbulls have a bad reputation, but most are genuinely sweet and incredibly forgiving for any wrong that has been done to them. I am curious to know what the shelter will say. What their temperament assessment was (heck if they don't do one, that's just a huge lawsuit waiting to happen). Just remember: any dog can bite, doesn't matter his training, breed or upbringing. 

Shae: sounds scary especially with the blood. I really hope your SO can get an answer on what is going on. Maybe keeping a food journal could help pinpoint if that is an issue?

Dobs: I second the wedding dresses! Make up a fun story and go try on :)

My mw puts on a mom's group every couple of weeks, checks on the babies, mom's and just talk. I plan on going, it'll be my first time out with both boys on my own..... If L listens well, and E just sleeps as per usual, then it should be alright. Still a little apprehensive.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty agh it’s so long to wait! I’m super impatient, I understand why you’re waiting until 8 weeks though. Hopefully the time speeds by. 

Gigs thanks, at this point I just want to figure what it is so we can do something about it. Your DH’s reasoning makes sense re: the dog. The kids’ safety comes first, no matter how cute the dog is. 

Flueks oh nooo so sorry you got sick! Glad you were able to get that pedicure though!

PL thanks, the food journal is a good idea. We’ll see what the GI doctor says, if it’s chronic it’ll help to figure out what foods cause issues.


----------



## claireybell

Oh Shae that’s rubbish about your SO hun.. i hope he gets some answers from some tests very soon & speedy recovery for him 

Pretty your scan will be here before you know it :hugs: 

Flueks oh no.. sorry you were ill both ends :( hopefully its just a one-off! I Was thinking i know you & hubs do pull out atm to prevent your bv frim returning but his juju could bring on labour ;) When your feeling better obvs <3

Pacific, its always daunting going out first time with both kiddies or in my case all 3 of the kiddies, you’ll be fine :) if Logan is entertained, Ethan will be chilled as you’ll be chilled because you not stressing over Logan .. lol if that makes sense??!


----------



## wookie130

Shae- Beautiful ring! I am a huge fan of moissanite. It is so sparkly! If you like princess cut stones, have you seen the Asscher cut moissanite stones? They are to die for. C&C makes a gorgeous rose gold Asscher solitaire I've been drooling over for ages. Forever One 1.30CTW Asscher Colorless Moissanite Solitaire Engagement Ring in 14K Rose Gold |Charles & Colvard

PL- E is just beautiful. Congrats again.


----------



## shaescott

CB thanks, I hope so too <3

Wookie that ring is so pretty! I love how thin the band is too, I have small fingers so thinner is better. I do prefer princess cut slightly over asscher cut, but I think asscher cut is also gorgeous! I also love the rose gold, I just think yellow gold would go best with my skin tone. Looking at the pics reminded me of how gorgeous rose gold looks though, it’s sooo pretty. I wish rings were cheaper so I didn’t have to choose.
ETA: according to google, both yellow and rose gold are good with warm skin tones. Hm. I feel like SO would say “metal isn’t supposed to be pink” or something like that :haha: I’ll have to think about it.


----------



## pacificlove

You ladies know a lot about the different metals, gems and rings, I feel left out ;) my condition for a ring (looks price, etc) was that it had to come from the heart, didn't care on price, look, size, or metal. I also didn't want something too big, I have "fat" fingers, and think something big clunky would not look good on my hands. DH and I also used my engagement ring as wedding band, which also goes back to german tradition. 
In addition I also wear a "hand me down" ring from my grandma. Same finger. I never had it assessed, but I believe my dad had it done when it was resized so have his word that "it has value", whatever that means. So, no idea what it is, but it's pretty, reminds me of my grandma every day.

Cb, L has gotten extra naughty the last few days. He has moments of brilliance and moments where he just doesn't listen.... terrible twos?? Or he knows I am not 100% mobile yet and a bit more tied down especially when nursing. Definitely more challenging these days. How did you adjust?
Moment of brilliance: L loves giving kisses to Ethan and points out all the body parts :haha: with more kisses on the head. Then he does a thumbs up and says "good job". Yesterday was the first time he asked to hold Ethan. We got him to sit on the couch and put E on his lap, L realized "baby hEAvy!" But sat very patiently until I had snapped a few quick pictures, then gave him a kiss and on we went ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs - This dog situation is so sad. You’re such a great person for taking care of him. I understand the apprehension though. I know my next dog will be a puppy because you just don’t know with older, bigger dogs. I had a puppy once, she was 20 weeks and a stray. She had a trigger one day and lost her poop. I ended up getting bit in the face (accident really), but that’s a scary thought with a full-grown dog and a baby’s face.

PL - I think you look fabulous!!!! I’m jealous. Also omg look at E!!!! My stomach hurts just thinking of planking hahaha.

Pretty - if you find any awesome meat based crock pot recipes let me know.

General - I am glad to hear some ladies are still planning to TTC! I’m not ready for a lull in our thread as we wait for She to jump he baby bandwagon lol. I’m also living through you ladies.

—
Sorry trying to catch up but these ads are slowing the page down so much and my battery is dying dbaslgduyasvdasdtvasjh

Recap of awesome weekend
Fri - drinks with my old coworkers/friends and felt like myself for the first time in years. I was just me. Not A’s mom. Not Ms. B. Just me.

Sat - Hung out with my bestie and went shopping. Smelled a million perfumes, tried on prom dresses, just laughed and again was just me.

Sun (aka today) - Lots of win for the African Americans of cinema tonight! Woot! Went to Mountain House and looked at houses. Came to the conclusion that the perfect house there isn’t there yet for me. And I have a great situation here, so it would have to be perfect to give up everything I have to move there. Even looked at a house across the creaked from my uncle’s lol. I was joking to my mom that my loud aunt and I would totally just scream across the creek to each other hahaha. A of course only liked two new builds. Most houses he just goes up and down the stairs, so it was crazy how in the two houses I liked that he was interesting in the backyards and living rooms. Sadly, even though it was like I want the architecture of the first one with the design of the second, the bottom floor of the first and the second floor of the second. Also both standards are the tip top of my price range. $700k. Which is like I might as well buy a junk, small house near my job now than move there.


----------



## Jezika

Obviously you’re going to have to post that pic PL. Hellllooo.

Shae o feel so bad for your SO. I can only imagine how bad the pain is if he’s taking so much painkillers, but the blood and stuff does sound scary. Did they happen to ask the docs about possibility of Crohns? And I wouldn’t say rose gold is pink! But all the rose gold line of Apple products seems to be, bizarrely.

Gigs that dog is cuuute! What lovely brown eyes. I get where hubby is coming from. Just sucks how somehow this responsibility falls on you guys coz of that shady guy. I’ll try to remember to snap a pics of my ring when it’s nkt nighttime and I’m lazy af.

Flueks that sounds so rough and is my worst nightmare! Hope it is just something you ate and not noro coz we all know that can spread like wildfire. No more labour signs?

Pretty the cosplay costume idea sounds very cool. Do you have pics from before?

Wooks glad you’re a “moissy” fan too. Ascher cut is also lovely but I’m so in love with the chunky flashes from OEC. Definitely love rose gold and yellow gold though. 

I can’t remember who asked but I’ve soemhow escaped all illness, and hubby and Tilly are fine now after noro. 

PL Tilly is definitely in terrible twos. She likes to oppose anything that she can tell we want her to do. I have to be super smart about getting her to do stuff... using reverse psychology, pretending to be super excited about it myself, being extremely casual, distractingher, explaining the rationale behind something, or just being matter of fact about something that’s required before xyz can happen and not giving in, as just a few examples. And I have to carefully assess what will be most likely to work at the time. It can be exhausting, but being stern and forceful really, really hasn’t proven effective with her. She’s quite stubborn AND strong. DH hasn’t quite perfected this with her and usually tells her to do things in a tone that I *know* will instantly create resistance (the thing that gets my goat the most is when he asks her if she wants to do something [which she usually default says no to, unless it involves cheese, chocolate or boob], especially when she doesn’t REALLY have a choice, e.g., “do you want to wash your hands?” Well, she’ll say no and then we are going to coerce her to do it anyway so what does that tell her?). And then sometimes she’ll just be super compliant. At least she stopped refusing the stroller and now ALWAYS holds my hands when walking outside. It sucked when she refused stroller AND hand holding. Anyway, tangent, sorry.

And with that, I’ve forgotten everything else. Been thinking about family planning and how I really don’t want to have to put a second child in daycare, but that means I have to wait till I finish internship, which will likely mean no TTC till January 2022! Tilly would be 6 and I would be 37! Maybe that’s fine actually, but meh, I was hoping for sooner tbh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae it’s nice that you are keeping him in your thoughts. If he goes big, just remember student loans are temporary. You’ll wear that ring for the rest of your life. I was watch SYTTD with my mom (her first time), and of course the girl goes “I’d like to keep it around $10,000, but if it’s the right dress I don’t mind going above that.” :rofl: just no

So sorry about SO. Hope he gets answers and relief soon :(. My mom gets like that sometimes so she had to cut a bunch out of her diet. It’s crazy because her pain tolerance is high that there have been times it’s blocked and on the verge of bursting when she goes in 

Flueks hugs sorry about the food :(

Pretty I love the cosplay!

Pl awww L is so cute!!!!! Love it


----------



## shaescott

PL “baby hEAvy” I’m dying :rofl: sorry L is taking advantage of your lack of mobility.
I didn’t know much about types of gems and metals at first, and I only just discovered moissanite as a good option. Of course I want the ring to come from the heart, though. Only thing that would upset me if SO got a totally different style than I wanted would be that I’ve told him a million times what I like, so it would mean he wasn’t listening. But I’d still be happy that he picked out something he thought I’d like. Luckily he already remembers that I like princess cut stones.

Dobs I don’t expect SO to go super big, he’s very frugal and hates spending money. He got our first promise rings for $1 each. But I think he thinks this is different, and he doesn’t want to cut corners as much. He wants the ring to last forever so he’s willing to spend more. At the same time I guarantee he won’t be spending $10,000 on a ring, he’d find that ridiculous. When I told him how much diamonds cost he was horrified. $10,000 on a dress you’ll wear once is ridiculous. I hate to spend $2,000, that’s my max for the “right dress”. If it’s more than that I don’t care how perfect it is.
Wait your mom has what get blocked and nearly burst?
Lol at avoiding a lull until I jump on the baby train. Yeah I’m the least interesting member for now haha. All you get from me is super long rants and the occasional “am I pregnant? Nope”.
I’m so glad you had such a great weekend with friends!

Jez I’m not sure what they told the doctors unfortunately, I wasn’t there.
I guess it might depend on the rose gold, the Charles & Colvard rose gold looks pretty pink to me, other ones might look more like copper though.
I googled OEC, it’s very pretty!
I’m the one who asked about illness, I’m glad you escaped it and everyone’s healthy again!
Sorry Tilly is in the terrible two’s. A 6 year difference isn’t awful, my sister and I are 5.5 years apart. Honestly, middle school sucked, I was hormonal and she was 5-8 and just wanted to play with me and I had no interest. But now that we’re older we’re great friends! Also when she was a baby I helped change diapers and everything, so that’s a plus. I can’t believe Tilly will be 6 in 2022, my delayed wedding date is in 2022. You’d be giving birth when I’d be getting married.

AFM was too tired to study last night so went to sleep until 3 am, got up to study. It’s crazy windy out right now, it’s super loud. Makes me want to drink tea? My mom always had us drink tea during storms, maybe that’s why.


----------



## kittykat7210

My ring was £3000 ($4000) but is valued at £7000 (~$9000) Its only 3/4ct but has really high specs which was important to me. But my dress is second hand at £350! My ring I’ll wear for a lifetime, the dress I will wear once!


----------



## shaescott

Okay has anyone experienced this? I’m listening to music and many of the songs sound sharp to me. Like they’re singing it a little bit higher than what I thought the notes were? I’ve googled it and everywhere’s like “hearing loss or a cold”. Maybe I’m just remembering the notes of the song wrong, but I’m not someone who normally has trouble carrying a tune, I briefly took voice lessons and the teacher pointed out that she never had to correct my pitch. I’m confused as to why some songs sound wrong.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl trust me, I have no bias against pits. I worked for a few years at a dog daycare (and did a short stint at a vet) and became somewhat familiar in dog/breed behavior. What I learned is dogs are dogs, and all of them are unpredictable. The worst behaved ones were never pit bulls. In fact a lot of them were the small dogs...a frenchie puppy that bit the weiners of taller dogs (enough to draw blood and eventually get kicked out of the daycare) comes to mind. My own dog, a Boston terrier, was a huge asshole! For some reason he hated boxers and would attack them! He actually broke the tail of a neighbor's gray hound once when it was out for a walk with its owner. We were outside playing fetch (it was a townhouse complex). So in general I am apprehensive of any dog I don't know. 

Doesn't matter anyway, the owner finally showed up and took him home yesterday. I still can't believe how long it took him. He assured me "it won't happen again" but we'll see. I do feel pretty confident as soon as he escapes again he'll be right back over here.

Anyway.

L is so cute! How sweet he wanted to hold his brother <3 Lev is also interested in the baby and likes to kiss him goodnight and identify his feet and facial features. He also likes to put blankets on him if he's in a rocker or the swing which is sweet but also slightly scary as he has covered his face before...obviously not a big deal for a second but yeah going to work on that! 

Jez yay for avoiding diseases! I've found a great trick for Des was/is give him options when trying to do something. Either give him an actual choice ("time to get your shoes on, do you want to wear boots or sneakers?") or choices trying to steer him into picking an obvious choice ("do you want to eat spinach or broccoli?" When getting him to eat a veggie and knowing he will reject his least favorite, broccoli, in favor of the tolerable spinach). 

Shae confession: I've gone into higher end jewelry shops contemplating upgrading my ring setting just to look at stuff and try them on. No shame! You may want to do this to see what metal type you like. Better yet maybe see if there's a moissanite dealer nearby so you can check out the ring in person. 

Dobs that is so nice you were able to have a truly enjoyable weekend and just be you. I think that's part of the reason i love disc golf, just getting to do something fun and not have to compromise with anyone on plans or have a kid to deal with during it. Sometimes you just need a break from daily responsibility. No shame.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs glad the owner finally showed up, hopefully the dog won’t be back but I don’t have high hopes. Small dogs made me afraid of dogs when I was little, they were always barking and jumping 5 feet in the air and chasing my ankles. I thought I didn’t like dogs for years, now I love them, but I’m not a fan of most small dogs still. There are some who are well behaved though, I like any and all well behaved dogs. Never had a problem with a pit bull, met one rottweiler that was too aggressive as a kid but otherwise no problems with big dogs. 
It’s a good idea to go try on different metal types. I do think yellow gold is best for my skin, thinking about earrings I know yellow gold really makes me glow compared to white gold or rose gold. But it might be worth comparing yellow gold and rose gold on a ring.


----------



## shaescott

Just had my exam. Kinda sucked. I was nauseous the entire time for some reason. I don’t normally get test anxiety so I don’t think that was it. I’m still nauseous too. I had to guess on a bunch of the questions, despite spending so many hours reading. It’s not like I knew nothing but it wasn’t great either. I know at least two that I guessed on were wrong cuz I looked them up. Blah. I also had night sweats last night during my 8 pm to 3 am sleep (I got up to study) so I’m wondering if I’m having a weird random progesterone drop thanks to the new IUD and that’s causing the nausea? Cuz I get nausea while PMSing and my progesterone starts dropping a few days before I get AF so progesterone dropping could be what causes the nausea... idk. I just feel crappy and I’m lying in bed. Just tried lying on my side, and NOPE, when I laid my head on it’s side it made me way more nauseous. I ate pretty fast this morning at breakfast so it’s possible that could cause nausea, or maybe something I ate was bad.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm strange Shae hopefully it's just a random occurrence and you're not coming down with something!


----------



## gigglebox

Is it bad that I miss the dog?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs nah it’s totally normal, I’d miss the dog too honestly


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific thanks. Did you go to the mommy group? If so how did it go? So cute about L with Ethan :)

CB I quit doing pullout a couple weeks ago in hopes of helping get things started :rofl: unfortunately it's not been happening as much as I'd want. I was either hurting in my pelvis too bad, too tired, or he was having too much pain from his stone. Maybe this week and weekend.

Dobby I'm so glad you got to go have fun and be yourself. You look stunning in those dresses :) 

Jez yes pretty sure it wasn't noro or a virus. I left my leftover seafood in car about 2.5 hours. I thought it was cool enough it would be okay. No one else got sick. Lesson learned don't do leftover seafood unless going immediately in the fridge. Sadly no more labor signs.

Is it financial concern with 2 in daycare?? If not I think it'd be less stressful dropping them off at same place than extra drop off. However I'm ready for you to ttc again :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs small dogs are usually more vicious in my experience. Chihuahuas omg they are the ankle biting demons :rofl: nah, any breed or dog has potential to be violent. Also, not bad that you miss the dog. I hope he gets taken care of properly.

Shae I hope you did better than you think and you aren't coming down with anything. I'm also with kitty that ring is on forever, the dress for a day. However at the end of the day it's about what's important and right for you.

AFM I had a strong smell from down there yesterday. I thought maybe BV as it was discharge and smell I got a few days before I had V. I told mw at appt so did wet prep but it was normal. Odor isn't strong today either. No changes in cervix since last visit. I feel like I'll be pregnant forever even though I've not made it to due date. 

DH has appt with urologist Thursday to see about his stone as he's not been able to pass. He doesn't hurt constantly but still we are concerned.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks as you know, I can relate to the forever-pregnant feeling. Hopefully you don’t have over three weeks left like I did :/ I’m glad it doesn’t look like BV though.

Shae I’m sure you did better on test than you thought! When do you find out?

Gigs no not bad you miss the dog, you’re just a good, caring person. Also, I can’t believe of omitted the “give them options” strategy — it is in fact the more effective one.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I may have called myself a certain derogatory name to do with semen and a garbage can in the hopes that hubby would at least finish inside of me when he was getting apprehensive :haha: desperate times. Just remember according to my mw, sex 3x a a day may give you enough of that hormone to ripen the cervix. (Yeah, "only" 3x a day, whose got time for that?)

Gigs, glad to hear he came for the dog. Hopefully he takes good care of him. What was your opinion on his condition? And yeah.. little dogs can be such little beasts. Days after we got our first dog (an 8 month old old english sheepdog cross briard, probably around 65-70 lbs at the time) we met our neighbors jack Russel terrier. Terrier comes up tail wagging, ducks, and jumps on our dogs throat from underneath. For that dog, ill never own a terrier! They were enemies from that day on. Thankfully, ours didnt know what to do besides being surprised and all the terrier got was a mouthful of hair.

Afm, we did go to the playgroup today! I made it out of the house with 2 kids on my own! L was behaved, no tantrums for leaving this time either . And baby E just slept, so all good. Managed to keep L awake on the drive home so he could have a full nap in bed at home which is currently in the process ;)
Tomorrow, DH and L are going to the big island. L has his follow up with the dermatologist, DH has some work stuff to do as well as picking up our sheep, so he is taking the trailer. I managed to attach that one to the hitch on our return in one attempt. (Truck has no back up camera so it can be a bit tricky to get under the hitch perfectly). DH will be happy that I did it, he hates doing that part without a spotter, although he is fantastic at it!


----------



## gigglebox

Jez can't believe I forgot to comment in ttc! I would say think pretty ard about the idea age gap between kids. A timeline in age is something you can't really adjust...not just in the kids' ages but also yours and at what age you'll have another baby. Think not just of your age when you give birth but also how old you'll be when they're old enough to watch themselves and you get some freedom back. at least with finances you can figure things out to budget or make extra here and there, but you can't freeze time or make more...just my two cents.

So...the dog came back! After much debate I decided to take him to the shelter. I can't keep the dog legally but if the guy doesn't pick him I can legally adopt him. Hopefully the owner has enough sense and care for the dog to get his shit together.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl was it a certain term with the word "dumpster"? To answer your question, the dog looks taken care of. He's a meaty thing, definitely not starving...the opposite, really. I wonder if he is just left a big bowl of food to last him while he's left for days, ya know? 

Fluek I promise you won't be pregnant forever! I still think you'll make 39 weeks but it won't be long after that.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks thanks, sorry about no change in cervix :/ glad it’s not BV though!

Jez I’m not sure when I’ll find out. Some time this week, that’s all I’ve got. 

PL I’ve done the same except the word I used was “bucket” rather than “dumpster”. It did not have the desired effect because SO was so shocked I even knew that term, he needed a minute to mentally recover from hearing me say it :dohh: I was not amused. 
Glad you made it to the playgroup!

Gigs ugh I can’t believe he came back so fast! I think you made the right choice re: the shelter. Hopefully the owner gets his crap together.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, hopefully the shelter knows that the dog would have an adopter if the owner doesn't come for him. ;) To me, having an obese dog is just another form of abuse...:( It's totally unnecessary and so easy to avoid. Would it strain your relationship with said neighbor if he found it you brought him to the shelter and adopted the dog?

And yes, I was referring to a dumpster :haha:

How did your 6 week post partum appointment go?

Shae: my DH was just as surprised, it's not language I typically use. I was raised to never use foul language, my parents probably still would use soap on my mouth if they knew that I can and will swear like a trucker:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

I don't know they guy well enough for a strained relationship, but I don't know him well enough to know whether or not he would do something crazy like come over here and disrupt my life here somehow. As such, I asked the shelter to keep my identity private so he won't know that it was me. He may put the pieces together but since I have till this point just been telling him when the dog is over here, I'm thinking he will assume if the dog came here I would've messaged him again.

The appointment went well, thanks for asking! I am allowed to start easing into normal life again. Can't wait to drop some pounds and get my disc golf arm back!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - That mom group idea sounds great. I wish I had some mom friends who lived close by, but everyone's like an hour away.

Dobby - Glad to hear you had such a good weekend. :)

Slow Cooker Mongolian Beef | The Recipe Critic

shae - I hope you feel better soon and that your SO gets some answers and a cure.

Re: dogs. I've heard that SO's cousins had a dalmatian when they were kids and it was fairly bitey with them. And we had a neighbour with a beagle who would always jump up on me when I was little, so that's probably why I don't like dogs. SO has almost always grown up with dogs and wants our kids to have one when they're older. I said that's fine, as long as he does most of the care and researches what breeds are good with kids. I think I'm gonna feel the same way about dogs as he does about kids; I only like them if they're mine. lol 

AFM, I think I've been starting to get tender boobs today. I also had a bit of heartburn, but I did have a few samosas and some jerk chicken. No food aversions as of yet. Possibly a little more tired though.

Here's the pic of Alex and I from halloween. The wig kinda sucked and was pretty tight, so I wanna try and find a better one.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty: unfortunately this mom's group kinda finishes when babies turn 6 months old and it's a bit more of a revolving group as it's put on by the midwife. However, our elementary schools put on a group/program called "strong start" and it's a program for toddlers to Kindergarten age and moms. Arts and crafts, etc. I have yet to check it out, but definitely plan on it. 
I am going to be a little bit careful where I take baby E, the non-vaccine movement here is big, and we have seen a few cases of whopping cough here and measles in Vancouver! An elementary school seems like a bad breeding ground to me with a newborn...

Dalmatians are on a lot of lists for bitey breeds...


----------



## Jezika

Pretty that’s a really cute mummy/kid Halloween get-up! Your symptoms sound like things are going well!

PL I heard that about measles! Scary stuff! I hear there have been hundreds of deaths because of it overseas too. I’d be very reluctant to tote an unvaccinated baby around for that reason too, and it sucks that they don’t get MMR until... a year is it? Also that’s hilarious about the dumpster. I must admit I swear like a trooper and my some miracle Tilly has not repeated a single deeer word till this day, yet she copies a lot of random fillers words.

Shae I’m sorry but I was strangely amused by the idea of SO needing a minute to get over that shock.

Gigs while my age and age gap are factors, it would only be 1-2 years extra on top of when we’d plan for anyway, and in the grand scheme of things I don’t think that makes or break things in terms of stuff later on (though obv slightly more of a concern re: fertility I guess). I might also be less bothered about it because I am legit the youngest of any mother I’ve encountered in my city, bar one (and I’m 33!). I’ve yet to see a daycare mum who’s not at the very least close to 40 if not certainly over. It’s so the opposite of the British town I grew up in where I’d say 80% of my classmates already started having kids by 22. As for age gap, I’m increasingl sold on a bigger age gap being better for us, and in a way I feel like either very close is best, or far enough apart to really know what’s going on and to, uh, help out in a meaningful way hehe, or at least be able to communicate and fully understand reasoning and logic etc., which apparently also forgoes sibling resentment and acting out. I’m really not worried about them not being close growing up, since I’ve learned it has no impact on how close siblings will be for the rest of their lives. This is all very different from now I had assumed it would be though. I assumed we’d go for a two-year age gap, prob coz that’s what there was between my brother and me. I do really need to finish school too. It’s such a long journey and I’m so close, so I’d be wise to just get it done and then be licensed and able to earn properly, and then maybe DH would stay home with a new baby to avoid daycare. Wow, ramble sorry.


----------



## gigglebox

Makes sense Jez. Oddly enough of the moms in the group I was in around here, I was also the youngest, save one mom who moved here sometime after me. Most were much closer to 40 and i was 28 or 29 when i met them.

Pl surely if you meet any mom you like or L meets a kid he really gets along with you could do a private play date...?

Pretty cute pic and adorable puppy ;) do you feel somewhat reassured by the symptoms starting?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, yes mmr vaccine isnt until 1. However if the outbreak becomes worse my mw thinks they may lower that age. I don't think itll be to include a newborn, the first vaccine currently doesn't start until 3 months and I forget which one that is 

Gigs, I feel like I am one of the older mom's here but the age gap isn't that huge. 5-10 years? Also, out of a dozen mom's, there were only 2 others who had older kids and I feel like that's part of it the gap: they were all on kid #1, the "older" moms on kid #2.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh got cha. Yeah here that wasn't the case, the oldest kid was maybe a year above mine? Most were about the same age or younger.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Ya, kinda. I had boob soreness with Alex, but not the last one. Haven't felt much uterus fullness recently though. I just told a friend that we're expecting again and she said she knows several women who had a healthy baby, then MC, then another healthy baby. So, she's thinking everything will go well this time. Just waiting for Friday for my first prenatal appt and blood work.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: unfortunately miscarriages are quite common and she's right, one m/c means nothing in regards to future fertility. I myself had one when ttc #2. The next bfp stuck. Then it came time to ttc #3 and we had no trouble at all!

That said, it does mess you up mentally! I was worried those pregnancies would end in m/c. That said i think miscarriage is a common fear of moms, especially ones on this site that are aware of how often they can occur because we talk about them and, like myself, post them in our signature.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl meant to ask how is Logan's skin looking? Is the cream still working?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - That's true. There are also a fair amount of MCs in my family. My paternal grandmother had one after 3 successful pregnancies, my mom had an ectopic and regular MC before me, my sister had a MMC at 14w5d with her first. And SO's maternal grandmother had baby, MC, baby, MC, baby, baby. I was so sure Alex would be one, but I guess the fact that everything went ok with him gave me a little too much confidence for the next.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, just enjoy the time without the soreness even though its a great indicator that things are going well. You know what I mean? 

Gigs, thanks for asking. Ls skin is looking just about clear. We still have a few spots where it feels like sandpaper and L will try to scratch every once in a while. Maybe with a few more applications of vaseline we could eliminate those spots too?. However DH hates vaseline, so tries to avoid using it and he's been the main skin caretaker the last little while. L has his follow up appointment with the dermatologist this week, hopefully she can give us a long term solution if the eczema keeps trying to come back. The creme she prescribed is pretty potent according to the pharmacist. We are supposed to use vaseline to keep the skin moisturized, as it's so harmless. According to the dermatologist, all the other bought stuff can make it worse. We've even entirely cut out soaps unless necessary and then only at the very end of Ls baths.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was sure I'd come on here to catch up and flu would have had her baby! lol I still think this week sometime. 

Gigs- I'm glad you figured out the dog situation. When we found a pitty they basically told us he would be put down so we adopted him and found him a home. Although we both feel in love with him one of dogs didn't like him (funny story I'll tell in a minute) and we didn't know how he would be with the boys. If we didn't have kids yet I know we would have kept him and see if him and our dog would could have gotten along. I actually love pits, probably more so becuse they have such a bad reputation. One of our dogs might be part pit, we've been told different things. He is the biggest baby ever. He won't even go in our kitchen if it's windy and loud in there haha! 
So our girl dog didn't like the pit because he would bark at her and nip her legs to try to get her to play.... but she does the same thing so our other dog!!!! She's sooo annoying but once it happens to her she hates it *eyeroll* 
Sorry long rant, I was just really invested in this story lol 

Dobs- sooo glad you have a good weekend and felt like yourself! You totally deserve it and needed it! 

Pretty- my family has a history of miscarriages too so I get the fear. I had two before I got pregnant with the boys. It defiantly changes your ourlook. So I feel for you, but I have a good feeling too. Can't wait for your appointment Friday to get a scan date. 

I can't remember anything else I'm sorry!


----------



## gigglebox

Green i remember the story of the pit you saved -- the poor guy! Thank goodness you guys took pity on him...ha no pun intended. 

So i called the shelter today and they have called and left a message for the owner with no response so far. I feel so bad for that dog! Fortunately it's a no kill shelter so I don't worry about that, more just that he won't get adopted any time soon (you know, if we don't take him  hubby still needs convincing). I'm also considering maybe just talking hubby into fostering him.


----------



## claireybell

Every time I log in i hope to see Flueks update aswell of ‘omg so my waters broke’ or something to that nature Lol!

Pacific im glad to hear Logans skin is looking tons better, the cold weather def doesnt help with Eczema either.. has his lil cheeky spells of playing up passed or is he still acting up esp when feeding the baby? He will calm down, its all attention thats now being shared, Nuala has calmed right down now but my friends lil boy is acting up abit here & there now, her bub is 5 wks old.

Pretty, excited for your apt on Friday eee! Symptoms setting in are def more of a great sign :hugs: oh i love the Halloween pic btw!

Fab your 6-8wk check went well Gigs for you & Myles :) officially get the ‘all ok’ for jiggy lol! After your prev 2 csections was sex reeeeally uncomfy for the first few times? Like everythings alot lower & tighter in there? Or anyone who’s had a csection feel free to jump in on this lol! I feel like my bits are never gonna return to normal urhh!

Flueks i never realised hubs had stones.. that must be so painful for him, hope his apt goes/went well :thumbup:

Gigs i was going to ask if the owner had contacted you but i guess no, tbh if the dog kept escaping he probs maybe knew about it.. maybe he was hoping someone was going to take the dog of his hands?! If my pet kept escaping, i would fix what was broken to make sure they weren’t continuously escaping :-/


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, what a sad story for the dog. At this point I doubt the owners will ever fully step up to the plate...at least the dog is in a warm place that he may remember from his previous life there...
What's the shelters take on his temper?

Green, I remember the dog that showed up in your garage. So happy he found a loving home when he found you! 

I like pitbulls, maybe because of their reputation :haha: my friend a few years back went to california on vacation where she visited a high kill shelter. In it she found a beautiful silver pitbull that had been beat up and used as a bait dog. She had a few litters as well. After all that, the dog had the sweetest temper, loved a gentle hand and was just the cuddliest dog you could imagine. Long story short: she adopted the dog on what was supposed to be her death day and flew her home. Still alive today with the best temperament you could imagine! It's like this dog put all the negative experience away and is trying to make up for it as if it had all been her fault.

Cb, I imagine running the furnace doesn't help as it seems to take all the moisture out of the air too.. heck, we live on the west (read wet) coast of Canada! We have Rainforests, etc!
I have essentially 2 days off... DH just left with L for 2 nights this morning. :) In 2 more days I will have even more mobility back, taking it day by day. 

Over the last few days I have expirienced more pain in the pelvic bones (think low, between the crotch). My mw thinks it could be my pelvis readjusting to non-pregnancy status. Hopefully itll go away soon. 
Thursday, she'll come by and probably remove the non-self-absorbing stitches which on occasion itch. (Hospital didnt have the suture material she wanted for that area, yay small rural hospital!)

Pretty, looking forward to your scan! Is your SO coming along? I forgot, you probably answered that one a few times already...


----------



## claireybell

Hope the wound down there has healed ok & stitch removal isnt uncomfy for you Pacific. 

Heating def doesnt help with the drying out of the skin, Riley & Nualas feels alot drier these days! But yay for a mini rest for couple of days, esp when Ethan snoozes, you can have a looooong ol soak in the tub ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Jez I really haveno right to complain compared to you and Pacific. I suppose it feels even longer since I was early though. Yes I'm so glad it's not bv. Mayb it had something to do with getting a bit dehydrated from food poisoning.

FTMs are pretty young in my area, like early 20s. I was an "old" ftm at 29. It's okay though. I wasn't ready to be a mom in early 20s.

Pacific the weekend before lst we actually managed 3x in 26ish hours. :rofl: but typically pretty hard to do that. Maybe we can try again this weekend. DH thankfully isn't apprehensive about finishing inside. Just hope his pain isn't bad or even better he passes the stone.

So glad the group went well and 2 behaved children :) and glad Ls skin is better. I'm a big fan of vaseline. When my lips or hands are real dry it's only thing that doesn't burn.

Gigs I may have to curse you :haha: nah I know 39 weeks is better for S than 38. I'm just impatient.

Well I hope he doesn't contact the shelter as he's such an irresponsible owner. Hope DH agrees to at least foster doggie. You have a name for him? Glad follow up went well and you were cleared.

Shae thanks. I suppose I shouldn't be too upset as I know changes can happen fast.

Pretty yay for more symptoms. It sounds like things are progressing well though. Also I love your Halloween pic :) looking forward to your appt Friday.

Greenie I hope you are right :) and I remember when you got your pit. I'm glad he found a loving home. How are you feeling? Getting so close to V day :)

CB :rofl: I'm disappointing myself and others. Hehe. Oh and I may have forgot to mention it. Yeah this happened on Valentines day with his first flare up. It's been awhile before then. He actually had surgery for stones when we first started ttc in 2015. Poor guy :(

AFM ugh rumors going around at DHs work. I'm praying his insurance will last until end of March. If not I'll pay for a month of cobra if that's possible and then get us on my work insurance for April. Our medical bills would be less that way. In any case I'm just going to have faith that it's all in God's timing and plans. 

Still debating if I want to start leave Monday or Saturday next week.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - No, he won't being going. There are two clinics pretty close to me. Let's call them 1 (not open on weekends) and 2 (open on weekends). For my 3 scans with Alex, I went 1, 2, 2. SO was not at any of those. For my next pregnancy, I went 2, 1, and SO was there for both of those. I'll do whatever I can to not jinx this, so I'll definitely go to 1 for the first scan. I might need to go there for the 2nd as well cuz I need blood draw right after. And SO won't be going to that appt cuz it's a work day and, again, not jinxing anything. Once everything is progressing well, he'll probably come to the anatomy scan. And I wanna do another 4D scan around 31 weeks. 

Here's hoping your pain goes away and your stitch removal goes well.

Flueky - FX the insurance lasts.

Thanks for the comments on the pic, everyone. More or less 6 weeks tomorrow, so there should be a little heartbeat by now. <3


----------



## gigglebox

So, family drama bombshell dropped -- looks like BIL is likely cheating on SIL. I am so pissed at him. What kind of dirt bag cheats in his super pregnant wife?!?!?! Then after she has the second baby, tries to kick her out of the house when it hasn't even been 4 weeks?! Plus the 1.5 yr old??? Hubby is so disappointed.

In other news Myles was all bent out of shape and i thought it was gas so i was trying to tell hubby about the "Windi" but couldn't remember the name. I described it to him and he found it on google by typing in "baby gas butt straw" :rofl: omg i was laughing so hard when he told me that. And yes, it came up!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, your term made it need to Google that device after I had a good laugh. 

Is that your hubby's brother who is cheating? It's so tough when kids are involved. Hopefully this doesnt cause you all strain with your niece/nephews or sil if it all falls apart permanently. Are they going to try and work it out?


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, I hear you on not wanting to take any chances. Think positive, you are growing a healthy little gummy bear in there :)

Flueky: fx hubby doesn't need any intervention to pass the stone. How long are doctors willing to let him go before doing something?

I quite like Vaseline too, especially for chapped lips. However DH recently claimed that it makes his hands itchy when he uses it on L....therefore he prefers not to do it.


----------



## shaescott

Memory is terrible of the last page or two, sorry. 

Gigs so sad that he hasn’t come to the shelter to pick up the dog yet. I also had to look up “Windi” after the description. 
So sorry about your BIL, finding that out about someone must really suck. If I found out SO’s brother had cheated on someone I’d be pissed, and I know SO would be furious cuz he takes cheating super seriously. Is he the one who was planning on moving away for work and leaving the wife and kids behind? If so, sounds like he was planning his escape already :(

AFM so you know that test I took Monday? Well I got the grade back today... I got a frickin 92. I’m so ecstatic and also feel bad that I thought I did awful. Okay, bedtime. I have clinical in the morning.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you need to give yourself more credit girl! You are rocking this nursing school business. Virtual high five ✋ 

Ugh yes hubs' brother. Hubs also takes cheating very seriously and isn't too happy with this prospect. I'm not happy with him because he's making himself out to be the victim. But this info is pretty secret right now...my SIL just told me the whole thing today. I think she's been in denial but something happened and she couldn't deny it any more. He still hasn't outright admitted to it but it's pretty obvious.

Pl she wants/wanted to work it out but he has made it very clear he has no interest in that. In fact here you have to be separated for a year before you can divorce and he wants her to lie and say it's been a year so they can finalize the divorce asap. He is refusing to see a marriage counselor. 

Also he never planned to leave, he is trying to kick her out. We (her inlaws) are trying to talk her into staying in the area, but it's quite possible she may take the kids and live with her family in other states.

Idk. It's drama.


----------



## claireybell

Shae check you out girl, well done hun :) 

Gigs omg thats terrible??! Is it BIL’s house/Apt where they both live or is it owned by both of them? Def try get her to stay put esp with the lil ones! No doubt Bil clearly doesn’t want it on record that he’s in the wrong so divorce will go through quickly, cant believe hes expecting her to lie for him?! 4 wks pp, she must be in a mess bless her! So sorry to hear this news..


----------



## claireybell

Lol @ baby gas butt straw :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yikes I can’t believe he’s trying to kick her out. He’s the one who wants out, so he should move out. He cheated, he can leave. So messed up. 
Thanks re: exam grade!

CB thanks!


----------



## shaescott

I’ve had an interesting day so far. Car had trouble starting because it was 11 degrees (F), phone died while plugged in on the way to clinical despite being fully charged that morning, only got 2 hours of sleep, got to clinical and got super dizzy and lost vision randomly, and not from standing up too fast cuz I had been standing around for a while, I had to sit down and wait for my vision to come back and drink apple juice. Then I had random dizzy spells but not nearly as bad afterward. Had water and a protein bar. I feel fine now but we’ll see what the rest of the shift brings.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, wow. If that was my DH he'd find himself on the road. Nor would I lie for him to get the divorce done.. although that may depend on how bad the situation is and how desperate I'd be to get out too. Glad to hear she has your support, this is still a tricky time for post partum depression too...

Shae: that's an awesome mark on the test! If my gut feeling told me I'd have a bad grade, id always be right on.. if my gut said "good", it was always still bad especially in math. I could never rely on my feelings when it came to test scores :haha:
Hope you make it through clinical ok today and you can figure out if this is just lack of sleep causing you all the trouble.
When we lived in Alberta, id never leave the house without a fully charged cell phone knowing it would die immensely fast out in the cold! 
Never had trouble with my truck battery but dhs car battery froze once at -35 celsius. He forgot to plug it in. When you have a chance have your battery tested, 8f isn't that cold. It should have been fine...


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I don't blame you avout wanting to go to a certain ultrasound place and yay for heartbeat :)

Gigs holy shite!!! I'd be so livid if I was her. Really!? I can't imagine what she's going through. I'm wondering now if the affair had anything to do with her controlling behaviour with MIL. Not that it's an excuse but more an explanation. Baby gas butt straw :rofl: I did almost buy it for V. She was sooo uncomfortably gassy and constipated until we found the right formula for her. She stayed gassy but it didn't bother her so I didn't mind.

Pacific I'm not sure how long they will give him. Last time (2015) he had ct svanon a Thursday showing a 6mm stone in right ureter. Then on the following Monday or Tuesday they did a KUB scan and it showed no progression so they did surgery that Wednesday. He's not had the severe pains like that time though. It was awful we were in ER 2x and he had intractable vomitting.

Maybe your DH could wear gloves when applying vaseline??

Shae yay on exam grade!! But sorry for the crappy start of a day. I nearly passed out once in clinicals. It was while watching a surgery and I didn't feel queasy . I never figured out what caused it, but never happened again.

AFM not been too bad a day. No word from DH about any job update. Just going to keep swimming as Dory says :haha: 

More coworkers getting sick and one was positive for the flu so I'm staying away from people. The other girl prego at work had due date today. They are going to induce either Friday or Monday. We go to same OB office so I'm a bit glad I won't have to go to 41 weeks if I go over. I do hope things kick off naturally as I'd like to avoid induction if possible. I think EPO is working as I'm losing plug again. Going to try to have sex tonight too. Kinda hoping she comes this weekend.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, any bloody show with the plug yet? 
So your ob won't let you go over for long, that sounds hopeful ;) will he do membrane sweep? You could also try nipple stimulation. My mw instructions were: 20 minutes per side (or at the same time), then an hours rest.


----------



## gigglebox

Ikr?! To be fair there is still no absolute proof he's cheating but seems pretty obvious. I am currently trying to sleuth my way into becoming her IG follower with a fake account lol. 

Oh yeah if hubby ever did that i'd kick him hard enough in the family jewels to ensure he'd never be able to breed again. I am just hurting so bad for the kids...looking at my own that are near same age...just ugh I can't imagine going through what she is.

Shae that sound pretty serious, are you ok?

Fluek any updates? ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific nope no bloody show. With V I never saw bloody show just plug. I do think that I had a bloody show during labor. I'm considering asking for a sweep at my appt Monday. I'll be seeing a midwife at that appt and if I'm still pregnant then an OB on the 11th. I may try nipple stim. I kinda hate my nipples being messed with :rofl:

Gigs well if he is then shame on him. I never understood why you stay with someone but cheat on them. Agree sad for kids but if it's a bad marriage probably better for them. Just my opinion. Would be best if she stayed in the same state at least but I could understand her desire to be with her family during this difficult time.


AFM some contractions here and there but nothing to make me time them. I was kinda hoping for a February baby selfishly as I'd love her gemstone to be amethyst. In the grand scheme of things that's a bit ridiculous. 

Oh I forgot to say as I've been busy. Positive thoughts and prayers for tomorrow. My cousin that's had multiple brain tumors has another one. Apparently this one is deeper in the brain and at best thinking 10 months.... at worst 2 to 3 months. She is 34 and soon to be 35. She's supposed to have surgery tomorrow.


----------



## shaescott

PL thanks, yeah I think I need a new phone. I have an iPhone 6s and this is the replacement one after the previous ones battery died. I think it’s because they’re an older model and they don’t make them anymore so this one is refurbished and I’ve also heard that Apple slows down old phones to get you to buy a new one :shrug: I really don’t want to get a new phone because I don’t want to deal with transferring stuff over etc but this phone’s battery is not okay, and it’s got a spotty connection with multiple chargers, the port must have an issue. Blah. 

Flueks yikes def stay away from the people with the flu. I hope S comes ASAP just so you have an easier time and since she’s full term now it’s perfectly safe. 
Prayers for your cousin. 
I actually observed a quick 20 minute radiology surgical-ish procedure today, including use of a scalpel, and I had no issue with that, there wasn’t much blood but still. I just randomly nearly fainted during report. It was weird. 

Gigs yeah I’m fine, idk what caused it. I didn’t lose my vision again after the first time. I got back to my dorm safe and sound, and everything’s fine. My mom says it’s possible that my sleep deprivation just drove my body over the edge, who knows?

I have a pharm exam in the afternoon and I’m too tired to try to study so I think I’m going to go to sleep now and study in the morning. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Prayers for your cousin Fluek. That's terrible. Sorry your contractions aren't turning into full blown labor yet! I'm sure you don't want to be pregnant much longer haha. And no judgement on the birth stone! I am so bummed Levin has Emerald. It's probably my least favorite gemstone lol. I like the name but not the color. 

I agree in cheating. Hubs and i made a pact years ago that if we ever got to a point we were considering it, we need to talk it out first.

Afm having mixed emotions over here...my mom leaves in the morning. I am back and forth between terror of three boys by myself and feeling like i'm going to handle everything amazingly. I definitely cried a couple time already! I am hoping she'll visit again soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Been reading but just so busy at work.

A had a really tough night last night. He woke up and I wasn't there (I usually am, but I started watching my shows late so I had just a few minutes left). I didn't get upstairs fast enough and so he cried (screamed actually, not tantrum screaming either the heartbreaking I'm scared shitless scream) for an hour. I didn't get to bed until nearly midnight. Then he woke up at 4am....

Also just passed a clot. This is the second cycle in a row that I'm having mid cycle clot passing. Not sure if it's something I need to have checked out.

Sorry for being selfish but everything freaking hurts... My head is killing me. I'm so far passed exhausted I feel numb but I can't sleep


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky i am so sorry about your cousin. Sending cyber hugs and our best wishes for this tough time.

Gigs, DH and I talked about cheating years ago. For us, it would be over if one cheated and we are both not willing to risk that.

On a slightly similar note: when L was 6 months old I noticed that our relationship was starting to not be that great anymore, it lacked love. We talked, but couldn't come to conclusions. The words seperation and divorce if we could not figure it out came up too. It took me a while to realize I have a husband who loves me and that I love him too. It was just soooo easy to love my child, that I forgot about my husband. I literally forgot about loving my husband...
So I am trying to avoid it this time making sure I still show him my feelings. ;) Little hard on him, because he thinks my motive is his erection :haha: which I currently want no where near my crotch! Hahaha

Gigs, I am sure you will do just fine with the boys on your own. Remember you are super mom! I totally get your anxiety: DH is going to the island on the weekend and staying in a hotel for one night. So not just 2 full days on my own but also dinner and bedtime routine with L comes back to me as well as getting him in the morning...

Dobs, wishing you and A a better night tonight! 

Afm: my sil (the one who married dhs brother just before Xmas) is slowly spilling the beans that she is expecting. She's 7 weeks now!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl all I can say is solidarity! *raises fist in the air* we got this! I've been telling myself worst thing is the screaming when a kid can't be attended to immediately. It's just a mental game, really...my biggest fear is dinner time and maintaining a schedule but I know we'll figure it out. No other choice!

Ah well babies can strain the strongest of relationships. We had our own struggles after ds1. I bet it's pretty common as you figure out how to divide attention between everyone. 

Congratulations on becoming an aunt! How exciting!

Dobs i hate the murder screams! Lev does that every now and again. Then he does these little gasps for awhile after he calms down, even if he falls asleep. They're almost like involuntary lung spasms...I know because annoyingly this is something I do when I am extremely upset and have an intense cry. It's annoying. Happens rarely now but it used to a lot when I was a kid...it makes talking to explain what's wrong extremely challenging!

Not sure about the clot. Can you call and ask the advice nurse?


----------



## claireybell

Pacific that’s awesome news that your SIL & bro are expecting, how lovely <3 Will this be your first Niece/Nephew? 

Sad to say, unfortunately our relationship went through that unloved stage when Riley was about 5/6 months old, it got so bad we were arguing loads over nothing all the time.. we weren’t having any ‘us’ time & all my attention was on Riley but that being said, SO started just going out more because of it & so i can see why it all came crashing down abit! We nearly split but worked through it & now if we stressed we just talk things through. Its so easily done though, more common after the first born i think. Anyhoooow... 

Pacific did your mw remove your stitches? 

Gigs you’ll do great hun, it seems more scarily stressy than it is, i was more scared about doing the morning school run & timing bf’ing but it all seems to work out ok, just think though, most of the week Des is at school & it just be the younger 2 at home.. you are an ace Mummy who is cool, calm & collected :hugs: & theres also a glass of Wine you can de-stress with in the eve lol! 

Urghh Hayden has a mini snotty stuffy nose & last couple of nights he been stirring so of course i been nursing him a lil bit to soothe him.. so he woke only at 4am this morning, quick feed & then went back off, (mixture of growth spurt im sure aswell) .. So, then at 6 he was snotty & coughing & then threw up all over my side of the bed (highfive right?!) So i get up & pull my sheet up on bed, SO still in bed, im so annoyed & then he said ‘you should stop feeding him & put him on the bottle!’ Omg i am so fuming at him!! How f’ing dare he say that & if he had a small bottle at 4am because he was hungry he would still of been sick?? Its because hes snotty & been swallowing it at night! Im more annoyed at him for his feeding comment, he doesnt even feed him any of the formula bottles or change nappies - so why would being on 2 more extra bottles a day make any diff?!!! Grrrr!! Rant over sorry girls.. 

Flueks im so sorry to hear about your Cousin, i hope surgery goes ok, big hugs hun! I hope your mild contractions pick up seeing as your plug still coming away :) Baby S will be here before you know it & suddenly thinking omg baby is like nearly 12 wks old lol! (Me :haha:) Oh, March birthstone is light blue Aqua Marine, its my birthstone :)

Dobby i hope you guys have a better night tonight hun, was A having a nightmare? 

Shae, were u ok later in the day? Maybe just a mixture of lack of zzzzZ’s, food & drink perhaps? Oh re iPhone 6s, mine is exactly the same! If u are able to take it to the Apple store, they recondition the phone for you at a minimal cost & its like new after, battery lasts looooads longer! SO had his done after he got anew handset lol, i need to have mine done though, my torch light on it just doesn’t work anymore either pfft! 

Cant remember much else.. brain fog!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs aw I’m sorry your mom is leaving, but I know you can do this!

Dobs sorry about A, I’m sure it’s rough dealing with those kind of screams especially when he can’t be soothed for ages. Re: the clots, mid-cycle clots sound pretty abnormal to me. I highly doubt it’s some emergent thing, but I would definitely talk to your doctor or the advice nurse about it.

PL congrats to your SIL!

CB sorry Hayden hasn’t been feeling well, and sorry your SO was unhelpful :(
I had a couple more episodes of dizziness and flushing after the first big episode, but by around 11 am I was fine (hadn’t eaten lunch yet, just had water, juice, and a protein bar, and my cereal and coffee at breakfast).
I haven’t heard about the reconditioning. I know they have a battery replacement program. This phone was a replacement 6s though and it didn’t last very long. The battery degraded super fast. The battery hasn’t been doing the insane fast draining since this morning, idk what caused it this morning. I know it was cold out but it wasn’t below zero F or anything. I’ve never had a phone die in minutes from the cold. Idk, I’m going to discuss options with my mom, as I told her about the issue and she’s thinking she might just buy me a new phone as an early birthday present. I just hate adjusting to a new phone, this replacement was the same model so it was no big deal but changing models is different, idk. I get attached to inanimate objects like my phone :haha: I was even a little sad to exchange for the same model, a new model would be harder for me. I’m a bit of an emotional mess haha

AFM I’m up making a quizlet for my exam tomorrow cuz I suddenly wasn’t tired. I did the neuro drugs, I’ll do the endocrine ones in the morning. Honestly no clue how I’m gonna have time to memorize it all, it’s so much stuff. I hate how they have both exams in the same week every time, we don’t have time to study for both on top of clinical and sleeping and eating. Whichever one is on Monday gets the best studying and then there’s no time to study for the Thursday one.


----------



## gigglebox

You know bil has probably felt quite ignored since ds1 was born--remember me telling y'all how crazy sil was being? But that is still no excuse. He should have told her earlier and given her a chance to fix it. 

Cb that would frustrate the crap out of me. Problem is men see situations and want to fix them but sometimes they speak from a place of little or no experience and it's just annoying af. If he's so keen on a night bottle maybe you can kindly suggest he do it so you can catch up on sleep...? 

Shae i am also partial to my phones. I hate getting new ones, especially with having to re-customize everything. I've found it's slightly less painful if you get a phone case you really like, bonus if you get the same model phone and can transfer it to the new phone.

Afm Myles hasn't pooped in nearly 2 days, save one small shart, so poopy vibes sent this way are appreciated:haha:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs hm I could see if they make my phone case for other models, I bought the same exact case again when my old one got too destroyed. Yeah I hate having to sign back in to all my apps and set up Touch ID all over again etc
Sending poopy vibes to Myles


----------



## claireybell

Haha tried that one gigs & no lol! You are most probs right though re little experience in it. I remember when Nuala was little & it was all il feed her sometimes when she goes on bottle, she went on bottle & he left the feeding to me #eyeroll!! He just has little patience for crying babies & gets stressed so its easier i do it lol! Just annoys me though pfft


----------



## claireybell

Shae its those hormones haha


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh yes! That is the mother's roll, i feel like it's the rare dad that takes babies in stride. I love hubs to death but infants aren't his strongest skill. 

Poopy vibes worked! We finally got a nice disgusting filled diaper.

Today is my last day of a kiddo break. My mom dropped off des at school and lev with MIL. I'm at home with Myles binge watching The Handmaid's Tale. Gotta pick up the kids this afternoon then it's on!

Cb tomorrow is my first school run with all three and I'm nervous! I suppose worst likely thing to happen is we're late. Don't think anyone at his school will hold that against me.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs you'll rock it! At least it'll be Friday ;)
Yay for poopy diaper! The things that excite us.. not even 10 am and we are on diaper #5 I think??

Cb, men will always try to solve our problems for us, whether we asked for it, is a whole different story. Frustrating, especially when they don't want to be part of the solution. My DH thinks that the answer to ALL of E"s cries is boob. :haha: nevermind gas or a full diaper. 

My mw is off for a month now, getting pregnant with twins (as she hopes), but has another midwife filling in. She's supposed to come today, but I have yet to hear a time. Midwives come to me, not me to them as she doesn't have an office. Not worth the expense in a small rural community ;) anyway, she is supposed to remove the stitches towards the front.

Thanks cb and gigs for sharing your marriage trouble after ds1. I guess it's not that uncommon? and I can totally see why so many marriages fail once you add kids into the equation. 

Shae: I hate having to get new phones! Heck, I hate system updates! DH and I have the same phone, so I always see what the updates look like as DH keeps his phone fully updated at all times. I hated what it looked like, so didn't do it for the longest time. Then my phone last week stopped charging unless I had it turned off. So I did the dreaded system update: still no charge! Wasn't the cable or adapter being broken as dhs phone was still charging. So we ordered a new (different brand) cable and now it's fine... It just no longer likes the original it came with...?! According to the internet a common issue, sorry long ramble...


----------



## Flueky88

Shae oh that would be a nice early birthday gift. I've had my phone for 3 years I'm not interested in changing mine and I used to get a new one every 2 years. Good luck on your test today!! Thanks for your prayers.

Gigs I know. She is my favorite cousin. My bro, her, and I loved hanging out when we were kids. Green is my fav color so pretty happy V's is emerald. Purple and green are DHs and mines colors so it'd be pretty cool if our daughters had purple and green birthstones :haha:

You are going to rock being a mom to 3! As you said I'm sure if you are late they would understand and you can try again Monday ;) and yay for baby pooping 

Dobby oh poor A. I hate that scream. Poor guy. I hope you slept better tonight. Seems like something is off with your cycles. I would shoot ob gyn a message to make sure.

Pacific thank you. I also had some difficulty with marriage for a bit after V was born. I think we are better than ever now. I hope it's a bit smoother this time. Hope you get those stitches out soon. 

CB sorry to hear about Hayden and I'd be pissed if DH said that to me. DH just wanted to give her a pacifier if she cried. I was like we gotta try other things first not just try to "shut her up". It's hard when you are exhausted though.

Yeah they fizzled out unfortunately. Still having some today. I walked for aboit half and hour talking to DH. I'm getting desperate :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, you could also look up the accupressure points to induce labor. There is one around the base of the thumb and one a hands width above the ankles. ;)
Wow, and I guess marriage trouble post partum isn't talking about nearly enough, I didn't realize so many of us went through it! Thank you for making me feel better about ours. 

And wohoo, the stitch is out! My front feels better already ;)


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhhh ive not seen that yet, SO’s cousin saud it’s really good & i have to watch it, she downloaded & had a Handmaid Tales fest lol! Hope u enjoy it Gigs :) Hayden sometimes hoes 2 days without a poop, i find Breast milk helps it along a bit more, glad he pooped though :) Hope your school run goes ok tomorrow though, im sure it will :hugs: i find getting the older 2 sorted first before brekkie works well & lastly do the baby, Riley has been late a couple times here n there, schools understand :thumbup:

No probs Pacific:hugs: Also im glad your front stitch is finally free haha!

Flueks desperate times call for desperate measures lol! Oh, have u started your Mat leave yet??

SO is always saying ‘Hayden wants you again’ or ‘try the Dummy again’ lol! He wont suck the dummy properly, he just clearly loves my nips too much :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

My hubs' phase of choice is "i think he wants the sweet meat" referring to breast milk:rofl: i'm like the boob isn't always the answer dude!

Cb it's good, great acting, but soooooo depressing! One of those shows that put you in a weird mood after you watch it. Especially so being a mother...and ESPECIALLY having a new born. I found myself squeezing Myles a little tighter while I watched lol

Lots of sex however most is rape and even the consensual sex scenes were still a bit uncomfortable to watch just because their situations are so sad/desperate.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just checking in for baby watch

Sorry about all of the martial troubles, past and present, in thread and irl connections.

I'm really starting to get antsy. My doctor didn't email me but I have a phone appointment tomorrow. I have to wear a pad now. Still passing super small clots, the blood is bright red. It's not actively bleeding but enough to need the thin pad.


----------



## shaescott

PL I totally understand re: the updates. Whether I update or not depends on what I’ve heard about the update. I’ve been through sooo many chargers. My current one is fraying and I’ve only had it a few weeks. Good luck to your midwife, and glad you feel better with the stitch out!

Flueks yeah I hate getting a new phone, I’ve had this model for maybe 4 years now? Thanks for the luck re: the test. I do think I managed to pass, but fx’d, we’ll see what I get on it.
Sorry about no increasing contractions. I don’t really have any helpful tips, just the basic internet search ideas to help start labor. Fx’d she comes soon.
Oh btw I recently got new promise rings for me and SO for free at a school event (super score, I haven’t had an allergic reaction to them and they came in our sizes) and I forgot to take the ring off for clinical and nobody said a word. I also noticed one of my classmates was wearing a ring with a stone on it (not super elevated from finger but not a smooth band either) and I don’t think she had any issues. My instructor actually wears a wedding band with diamonds on it during clinical. She also told us she doesn’t care if our socks are white unlike some professors and some girls have been wearing themed socks for holidays ever since haha. So as long as I’m not doing a sterile procedure I don’t think anyone cares about rings there.

Dobs glad you have the phone appointment tomorrow. I don’t *think* it’s something that’s imminently going to hurt you but it’s possibly abnormal so I’m glad you have the appointment.

Gigs I loooove the handmaid’s tale. It’s definitely depressing and I can definitely see how being a mom would make it even worse to watch. I agree that even the consensual sex scenes are a bit uncomfortable. Despite this, it’s a great show and I can’t wait for the next season. When I saw the Super Bowl season 3 announcement I freaked out, it gave us absolutely nothing plot-wise but I was freaking out cuz I’m so excited for the next season to arrive. I tried to get my mom to watch it with me but she refused because she’s read the book and she wasn’t interested in watching anything so depressing and horrifying.

AFM exam went okay, wasn’t great but wasn’t horrible. I think there’s a decent chance that I passed (aka 80 or above).

I don’t think I mentioned yesterday the experience I had in clinical. I got to stand in the room for a procedure! And by procedure I mean not in an OR but kinda a mini surgery, it was performed by a doctor under sterile technique in a special procedure room with the patient under sedation and I had to wear special scrubs and a hair cover and mask to be in the room. Sorry about the vagueness but I’m sure you guys understand. I got to watch because my patient for the day was having the procedure done, and they let students stick by their patient for everything. It was super cool to watch but I also think I couldn’t do surgery because breathing under the mask is weird and I don’t think I could do that for hours, the procedure was only about 20 minutes tops.
Also fun thing about clinical yesterday was that the patient remembered my name and used it. That seems like such a simple thing but she’s the first patient I’ve had who’s used my name and didn’t call me “the student” to the nurse and other people. She always said “Thank you, *my name*” when I would leave the room etc. Idk it’s a small thing but it was really nice, it made me feel appreciated and noticed. I definitely had a hard time remembering my nurse’s names when I was in the hospital myself so that makes me appreciate it even more.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs have your periods regulated since A? Breakthrough bleeding can be totally normal, especially with hormonal bc. Small clots are, in my experience, nbd.

Shae yay for rimgs! I would agree probably the biggest concern is just making sure they're off before procedures. Also very nice about your patient. I had a nursing student stand by when i was in triage and you could tell the poor thing was so nervous lol.

When is the new season of THT? I haven't finished the second season yet but I'm anticipating a cliff hanger. My mom had the book with her and actually read it while she was here lol. She read, i watched, and we discussed the similarities and differences between the two. There is no book sequel though. It ends the same way season 1 did, with her getting loaded into the truck. I'd be bummed never knowing what happened to her!


----------



## claireybell

I did hear that about the drama, she aaid its very sad to watch but good storyline! 

Shae thats great you get to sit in & watch aswell, all part n parcel or your training :) 

The morning i had csection 2 students passed out in Theatre, 1 with mine whilst the numbing injection went into my back before the spinal & the other with the lady who went in before me, she passed proper out & not just lightly collapsed like the one with me apparently, feet in the air laid on floor the lot, i had to chuckle when the mw surgeons told me lol but they see it alot & to pass the class as such they have to stand in on surgical procedure. Its great your not squeemish Shae, id of flaked out for sure ;)


----------



## claireybell

Are you very crampy with it before the clots Dobs? 

Ahhhh piccy of the new ring shae <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay free rings!

I’m not on any birth control though. My last depo shot was literally a year ago. I did take the week of progesterone in September, which is why I have been listening to the doc about things being normal. But it just feels like a progressively worse trail instead of better.

I am not cramping at all. If it weren’t for the fact that I habitually check the bowl and tp and (today) the blood on my underwear, I wouldn’t even notice anything.

Sorry ladies! Hate to be all about me I did post all my drama in the health section though


----------



## shaescott

Gigs aw sorry your student was nervous. I’m usually not too nervous except when we’re doing something new. We just started passing meds which makes me flustered because I’m not super familiar with the computer process yet. 
The new season premieres June 5th. We get the first 2 episodes that day and then a new episode each week. I think the first season they released the whole season at once, whereas the second they released 2-3 episodes then a new one weekly. While I liked having them all available at once, it prevents me from binge watching and forgetting to sleep when they release one each week. And yeah, get ready for a cliffhanger. 

CB omg I can’t believe they fainted! That’s so crazy. Usually it’s the dads who faint. When I was in the hospital after my surgery they had a code pink for OB emergency and I asked the nurse about it cuz I was worried and she said they’re almost always just that a dad fainted. Idk how squeamish I am really. It was not at all a deep incision being made, so I might respond differently to a surgery with a big deep opening in the patient with a ton of blood. It wasn’t exactly open heart surgery haha, very superficial with only a little blood. 
The ring isn’t anything special, just a basic silver band, but if you insist I can upload a pic in a bit. 

Dobs hm so have your cycles been irregular since the week of progesterone? Could it be a weird anovulatory cycle? Like Gigs said, breakthrough bleeding *can* be normal (even without hormonal bc) and if it’s not normal it can still be benign. If your cycle are irregular it would be more normal vs if they’re regular it would be abnormal (though very possibly benign). How big are the clots? Is it just clots without much actual bleeding? I ask these questions knowing full well I’m obviously not qualified to give you any kind of diagnosis lol


----------



## shaescott

Here’s a pic of the ring. It’s just a basic band, nothing fancy. We just like to have rings on and we both couldn’t wear our old ones, me because of the allergy and him because he gained weight and his ring got too small. So I went up a size for him and it fits him great (he’s now a size 10, I’m a tiny size 5).


----------



## gigglebox

Speaking of rings i just picked 2 of these up! Me and my mom have a matching set of the shiny version with ds1&2 names engraved on the inside. They are on sale right now and it is just as much to buy a new set with all three names than get it engraved to add Myles name at a local jeweler. 

Vintage Style Band--Silver Wedding Band--Bridal Bouquet Band--Floral Ring--Flourish Patterned Ring-Women's Wedding Ring-Oxidized Silver Ring


----------



## claireybell

Dobby i guess if everything is still trying to ‘settle’ after a long time without a period it can be normal- how did your telephone apt go today?

Lovely Rings ladies! Silvery Platinum colours are a fave of mine :)

Shae if you were fine with the mini procedure minimal blood I expect your not that squeemish;)

SO asked me what id like for my birthday.. i been dropping hints about Pandora Jewellery, although im pretty sure il have to spell it out for him lol

Im eagerly awaiting series 5 of ‘The Affair’ a couple of the main characters were killed off last series & 1 of them is a kinda who dunnit type thing


----------



## DobbyForever

Appointment is this afternoon but gyn just wants to give me progesterone.

The clots used to pass without bleeding. But yesterday I had to wear a small pad and last night I filled a small pad. I had a lot of blood this morning when I went to the bathroom. Enough that I would say we have evolved into light period amount of blood. Idk I feel like if it was something major I’d have that sense of doom thing going? But I don’t.

Tbh I don’t know that i ovulated any of my cyclss. I could feel like my body was trying multiple times but just was painful and didn’t result in a period when it should have. Idk. Well see


----------



## mrs.green2015

Dobs- that's really off about the clots. Stress maybe? I seriously have no idea I'm sorry. Hopefully Gyno gives you more answers than just progesterone. 

Shae- hey a free ring is a free ring! lol I like simple better anyway. Even my wedding ring is pretty simple. I wish I had just a plain band actually. 

Flu- any update? And I hope the brain tumor surgery went well. How scary and sad. I'm sorry. 

Gigs- update on dog? I'm really invested in this story now lol I'm such a dog person and I have puppy fever right now so I'm living through you. 


So it's almost 7 and my kids are still sleeping!!!!! They're usually up by 6:30. I have a migraine, I've had for two days. I'm going to have to go to the chiropractor today if it doesn't let up when I get out of bed. 
Had my ultrasound yesterday for more pictures. Don't have any response on it yet but baby is still growing. She said there's a chance I might get called back again. They had to look at brain, face, and heart. She got a lot of the heart.. the face was another story. I couldn't even really tell this time. I think I want a private scan since ours haven't been very good. Well see. 

Anyway, I don't typically I don't ask but could you guys throw DHs cousin some good vibes, prayers, positive thoughts, anything their ways. They've been trying to get pregnant for a year and a half. They've had 5 ( I think) miscarriages but there's no answeres to why they keep having them. They just got pregnant again and she has a good feeling and I just really want it to happen for them. Her progesterone has been good so far and she gets it checked again today so FX!

Sorry this turned selfish.


----------



## gigglebox

Scratch that, engraving not included-.-


----------



## gigglebox

Ok all the new posts just popped up!

Dobs could it be your period coming on early?

Green yay for a good scan! The dog got picked up from spca a day or two after i dropped him off. I haven't seen him again yet.

Good luck to your cousin IL & wife! My bro is still struggling with ttc too -- trying since last January. Baby vibes all around!


----------



## kittykat7210

I’ve stood in a few vet surgeries, I only felt feint in one, dog had an accident with a plough, really quite bad, they had to open it up a bit more because of the position of the slice and the lungs made me feel a bit woozy but it was fine really. I’m very good with blood really, but the dog lungs freaked me out slightly. Dog survived and everything which was good. 

Green, good news about the scan, I forget are you/have you found out gender? And figures crossed for your DH’s cousin 

Shae if you want to get used to blood and things there’s a reddit sub that’s good to use to get used to bad sights. I’ll pm you the name if you like. You have to sign in and confirm you’re happy viewing it and are over 18 because of the content. But it helps desensitise you to that kind of thing xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. Quick, selfish post. Did blood and urine testing today, so I'm just waiting for the results to be posted online. I asked if I could get my blood tested on another day, so I'm going back on Tuesday. And I scheduled my dating scan for March 18. EDD based on LMP is Oct 20, but I'll see what the scan says.


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh right around my birthday! And that's quite a bit ahead of Halloween too :thumbup:

Ok regarding the rings, i went to cancel my order and the shop said they'd engrave for free this time since i've purchased from them before! Yay! I really do recommend their shop. Quite pretty rings at reasonable prices and they do quarter sizes!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I'll have to look them up. Worth a shot and will feel good if nothing else. I think marital issues after baby are probably very unspoken of because becoming a family/having a baby is supposed to be a 100% positive thing. I don't regret it, but there are definitely some not so rosy things about motherhood. If that makes sense. So glad it's out and giving you relief.

CB nope not yet. I will either start Monday or on my due date. Well or if she comes in between those dates. Since she's being so stubborn I'm leaning towards working next week.

Gigs I don't think I'd want to watch that at the moment. Maybe at some point as I've heard it's a great show. Oh and I hated my OB rotation as a student. It traumatized me that I didn't want to work L&D. I didn't witness a C section but did watch a tubal.

Your bil and his wife they were seeking testing right? Have they went? Will be thinking of them.

Shae that's cool about the promise rings!! Let us know your score but glad you feel like you passed. That is nice she remembered your name. I'm horrible with names but try to make a point to say them as it does make a difference.

Dobby sorry she just wants to give progesterone. I hope it's just abnormal bleeding from anovulatory cycle and it'll regulate afterwards. 

Greenie yay for the boys sleeping in. Sometimes I get scared when V sleeps later. Mom brain jumping to worst conclusion :haha: lots of positive thoughts for her and her husband. So sad what some couples go through to conceive.

Pretty FX for great results. I'm looking forward to your scan in a few weeks :)

AFM my cousin's surgery went as well as could be. She still has stage 4 cancer and it's just buying more time. I spoke with her mom/my aunt last night though. Both were doing well.

Not long after I posted yesterday DH called that he was laid off and insurance to end midnight last night. What a nightmare. I know we could do Cobra but until things went through everything would be billed as self pay. They had mentioned they would have positions in paint dept but he was far down on the list. By some miracle he got a call a couple hours later and he will start in their paint dept Monday. So we have insurance for March. Shoo what a rollercoaster of emotions yesterday. Before that he got his ct scan schedule yesterday afternoon instead of this morning. Welp urology office called his stone is 7.5mm which is not passable. He won't have surgery until S is born. I did talk him into scheduling surgery for Wednesday which is next surgery day the dr has. I'm going to ask for an induction on Tuesday if she's not arrived by then. So please give me birthing vibes :rofl: I'd rather not do an induction but I want DH to take care of himself.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Fluek!!! I am so sorry! What a mess! I hope the timing of everything works out.

Have you looked into shared insurance? We have Liberty Health Share. It's kind of a pain in the butt submitting bills but it's by far cheaper than traditional insurance. There are things they won't cover, like some preexisting conditions until you're a member for awhile, or birth control. They also won't cover you if you're super over weight, and won't cover mental health stuff. But it's something like $499 for a family of 4+. I think annual unshared amount (basically out of pocket max) is 2250? Something like that? Per family. Beats thw heck out of the $500 for 3 members with a $7250 oop max i was paying before!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs DH has fantastic insurance. I think he pays around 100 every 2 weeks. $750 deductible and max out of pocket for me was 2750. I met that with makena as it was billed to insurance. Makena care connect copay assist covered all but $75/month. I would have paid for one month of cobra to get through birth abd then put us on my works insurance. My work insurance would be $80 every 2 weeks for all of us but $3000 deductible, $7000 max oop. My employer would contribute $600 2x a year to our HSA, but wouldn't help for March if we didn't have DHs insurance.


----------



## gigglebox

Dang he has hella good coverage!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, sorry you are going through such huge rollercoasters right before baby is coming! 

I have no idea how the american insurance works... But my bil married an American, she moved up here last fall. Now they are expecting. Especially bil isn't very mature, and all he had to do is add her to his insurance plan since they still haven't started the paperwork to get her resident status. So DH saw them this week, explained how easy it is and they proudly told him that they have the first ultrasound next week. It'll "only cost $150, in the states she'd pay $450! So we are saving 300!".... Umm, you are in canada, you are still paying $150 too much... DH just wanted to smack his head into the wall over their logic... I don't want to know how much they would end up paying if he never added her. We never paid anything through any of our pregnancies as its all part of our taxes. 
Guess they may have to learn and mature the hard way?

Sorry ramble...


----------



## pacificlove

Speaking of student nurses: they asked me if I minded if a 4th year student nurse could watch when they situated me in the delivery room. She would just watch, and I didn't care, so we agreed. I remember my eyes seeking her out in between contractions, always stood in the same corner, sometimes reading whatever she was holding (study material?) And me thinking: boy shes quiet! This is what Shae is learning!" There was something predictable in it (in which I found some comfort ), always quietly in the same corner. :haha: I don't remember the student nurse name but she also wasn't involved with me. The nurse that was with me while we waited for my mw, helped through delivery and took care of me during the few hours at the hospital: I remembered her name. She also got a hug and thank you when we left. :)


----------



## shaescott

Sorry in advance for crappy reply

Green sending prayers for your cousin in law!

Flueks yikes bad timing for everything to go down. Fx’d everything goes as planned. 

Kitty hm that reddit thing sound part horrifying part intriguing. Now I’m curious, so feel free to send me the link. 

PL that so silly that they’re still paying when they don’t have to be. 

Pretty yay for scan date set!

Got my exam grade back, I got a 90! Super happy with that, I was expecting something in the low 80s. 
Spring break has officially begun. I’m now home. Got a migraine on the drive home, typical. My dad is making dinner for me, I can tell he’s missed me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae congrats on the super grade!!!

Fluek I am so sorry for the roller coaster but so glad that he got that paint department! Hopefully you have her this weekend so hub’s can get the surgery and no induction

Re med students, I always say yes. UCLA is a teaching hospital, so you basically agree to having people watch when being seen there. But I always think of them as my brother just trying to learn. I let my younger bro watch A’s delivery because he is pre-med.

Off to read at least one more page

Doc thinks it’s nothing weird but to ease my mind ran a few blood tests and scheduled an ultrasound. But they don’t do them past 3 so I have to wait until the 13th. Oh well. I’m really tired. I fell asleep at work again. New doctor didn’t feel like I needed progesterone because I am bleeding monthly/spontaneously. She said she’d give it to me if I wanted but I said no. So it’s just wait it out and go in if... I forgot what but I’m sure in the moment I will know lol


----------



## Jezika

Dobs I’m glad it all seems okay but you gets scans and bloods for piece of mind anyway. Hopefully it all regulates sooner rather than later!

Gigs that’s awesome about the free engraving. When will you get the rings? And re: BIL and cheating, gosh your poor SIL. Dealing with infidelity is bad enough, but to also have your partner actually want to leave AND to want kick you out AND to have kids involved AND be currently postpartum... I can’t even. I really hope she has lots of supports.

Re: cheating in general, I know some people who worked through it and paradoxically their relationship ended up being better than ever. I think when kids are involved (though they weren’t in these cases) there’s also sometimes more motivation to try to work things out.

Shae I want to gloat big time about being right about you doing better than your thought on your exam, which probably seemed like a platitude at the time but really wasn’t (and now two exams btw!). You’re killing it, girl! Oh and how on EARTH did you score two freesterling silver rings, and pretty substantial ones too? Why was no one else wondering the same thing on here?!

Flueks I’m glad your cousin’s surgery went as well as it could, and that the rollercoaster of DH’s job ultimately turned out okay. And his stones! Life sometimes... my goodness! I had a perfectly positive time with being induced btw, as did several of my friends (super quick in all cases), but obv that’s anecdotal.

PL sorry to hear about your relationship problems at 6 months with L, though glad it’s much better now. Honestly, I’ve read in lots of couples therapy books that it is SUPER common esp with the first baby (something like 70% experience marital discord?).

Speaking of therapy, DH and I started couples therapy this week and my goodness this psychologist is soooo good. Probably not surprising since she came highly recommended by a colleague and had a waiting list of many months, but yah she’s way better than I am so hopefully we’ll improve our marriage AND I’ll learn from her.

In other news I found out that when she was a baby, I had unwittingly given Tilly lots of organic rice puffs that contain the highest levels of arsenic of all rice-based baby products on the market (wayabove the European limit). I didn’t even realize the stupid thing had rice in it (says “whole grain puffs” on packaging and actually doesnt mention rice on the front at all) precisely because I was avoiding rice due to the arsenic thing. Also apparently it’s in our drinking water. Add a thousand other examples of all the toxic stuff around us and it’s really no surprise there is so much cancer and illness everywhere. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Jez lol I did wonder about the free rings esp after seeing the pic but I was too busy to ask. And lmfao about the double learning experience from the psychologist. Glad you like her! 

All my bloodwork came back totally normal. So once they rule out cyst at my ultrasound I can go back to feeling ok. I was thinking of nabbing some wondfos to see if I am ovulating. I can’t temp so it seems easiest way to see what’s going on. 

The weird thing is this bleeding doesn’t feel like a period. It’s bright red and thin and no cramps or pain. It’s just happening. Oh well I will stop complaining lol


----------



## gigglebox

Jez which rice puffs were they?
Also any advice on getting a husband to try marriage counseling if he reeeaaaally doesn't want to? Asking because of BIL....he outright refuses, even though everyone is suggesting it, and even though it's in the kids' best interest....also this is why i think he's sticking his hot dog in other buns.

Anyway i hope it's helpful for you two, and for you career-wise. Have you continued counseling for that one couple you mentioned a few weeks back?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh BIL is a tool. Doesn’t he know the 80-20 rule?! Ffs I hate men this is why I’ll be forever alone.

There was an exceptionally gorgeous dad at A’s gym class today. Captain America level. But he’s married so blah. Throw me a bone, Universe.


----------



## gigglebox

80-20 rule? Never heard of that myself...elaborate! 
Hey at least you got some sweet eye candy...? Gym motivation!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I have seen the european studies on rice puffs but nothing with the north american brands. Do you mind sharing the links?
As for counseling, happy to hear you got in with the councilor of choice! I imagine you'll get some great tools to move forward with, privatly and for your career ;)

Dobs: isn't that always the case: the best men are off the market! Youll find your prince charming when you least expect it! How have your nights been with A? Is he getting better sleep now?

Shae: can't remember if I said anything re exam: that's another awesome grade! One smart lady!
You should be proud :)

Afm: I am on my own with 2 kids for just over 24 hours now... 
Baby E is now 2 weeks old. Mil still hasn't made the effort to see him, and DH wasn't under the impression that she wanted to come up here to see him when he saw her this week.
So yesterday I was chatting with pregnant sil (who lives with her because dhs brother can't get his butt in gear and have a real job but thats a different story) and I joked "maybe you guys should come up here and practice with the nephews before your own arrives so DH and I can go on a date night!" Sil is good with kids, etc so was exited and said "mil wants to come up too!" Total news to us...I am still miffed about her. Honestly, she hasn't even personally contacted me in months...

Anyway, we won't be doing a date night just yet. I'll take 20 minutes for a bath every now and then for some alone time with DH watching the kids not mil.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol seriously motivation. The price tag on the classes is motivation enough haha. A was so tired after he fell asleep in his high chair

Nights still suck but that’s what coffee is for. My friend in SpEd said it’s very common for kids with ASD to have trouble STTN. Also lol so many acronym

80-20 means you can only be 80% happy in a relationship. So when someone offering you 20% you’re missing, then you step out or leave your 80. But once you are out, you realize you miss your 80 because you’re stuck with just 20. More jaded version of the grass is not greener lol

Pl sorry MIL is being absentee grandma :(. Hoping you get a date night soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Eh, not missing the date night too much at this point. Wish we had done one while my mom was up here and I was pregnant but it is what it is ;) E and I are both not ready to be apart for more then the 20 minutes of alone time I'll take with an occasional bath or shower now. Definitely not introducing a bottle for absentee mil for the one time where she has to pretend to care. I don't feel comfortable with her watching my kids.
This kid is gaining well on bfing, not jinxing that. Did I mention 200g in 6 days? That's 6/7 oz...


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yay for 90!! Hope your migraine is gone now.

Dobby glad she's checking just in case. Better safe than sorry imo. Hmmm I'd never heard of the 80/20 rule either. Omg he must have been exhausted to fall asleep in a high chair. Poor guy

Jez hope the counseling helps you and DH. As far as the rice puffs, I've just resolved that basically anything in modern life can give you cancer and not to sweat the small things we can't avoid.

Gigs so sad he's not willing to try at this point. I hope for a better outcome for them even if they divorce. 

Pacific ugh your MIL would drive me bananas. I really hate when they don't seem to want to see their grandkids. Hope your BIL gets his act together soon. Way to go on E's weight gain!

AfM 39 weeks today. I was going to eat some ribs but the place didn't serve until 4. I was seriously disappointed. Oh well I suppose. DH said he'll bring me sone ribs when I'm in the hospital :haha:

Been pretty crampy and more discharge. Not trying to read into it as I feel like this girl is quite content in the womb. I'm thinking I'll start fmla Wednesday as long as DH has his surgery then.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, never heard of the 80/20 that way. I always thought: we all have bad days, if I put in 20 today, DH puts in 80. If he puts in 20, I'll put in 80. Idk?? Clueless.. haha

Flueky: now I want ribs... We do have half a rack of pork ribs in the freezer, hmmm! Maybe illI make them tomorrow. 
Fx DH gets the surgery soon!


----------



## claireybell

Shae how u feeling now? Hope the Migraine has eased off.. 

Dobby im glad your bloods all came back normal, your ultrasound will be here before you know it, if we get referred for an ultrasound here, it takes wks to come through & then wks before the given date! Unless majorly urgent :-/ oooh Captain America hotness mmmm lovely hehe i love Chris Evans <3 

I never heard if the 80/20 thing either lol

Jez, hope counselling goes well, me & SO thought about this a few years ago after we had Riley but in end we decided not to & worked through stuff.. i hope it helps to re connect you guys :hugs: 

Gigs i’d of said the same re the BIL about hotdogs in other buns aswell otherwise why else would you not want to bother trying? Unless hes just not in that place anymore but if thats the case why still try kicking the sil out! 

Flueks happy week 39!! Woop!! I think baby S is mega comfy in there, i really hope u don’t go over but i have a feeling it’ll be over 40wks (cyber slap me now if you wish Lol) really hoping baby S will prove me wrong though ;) i hope your hubs gets the surgery very soon, are the stones quite big? 

Mmmm i LOVE ribs droooooool!! SO always has them when we go out to TGI’s yummers! I always have Fajitas & steal a couple of his Ribs ha ha 

Pacific thats great on Ethans weight gain hehe boys gain really well i find! I really need to get Hayden weighed, the weighing times are right on lunchtime & Nualas naptime pffft very annoying!! 

At the beginning of May me & SO are going to watch horse racing for the day & MIL is having all 3 of the kids for the day & overnight, SO asked her & shes ok with it although im not comfortable with her having Hayden overnight, shes responsible but i dont want to give her all bottles to feed him, i know it sounds silly but when he wakes i like to feed him myself, i may not drink alot in the day & then have him back here with me, he’ll only he 5 months old & thats too little still in my eyes for an overnight stay, idk maybe im being to clingy lol! I dont want to put hom on bottles just because of that, Plus, shes the type of lady who’ll be all over it like shes the only person we’d ask & she would love that & likes to take control when its not her own kids, urjj probs because she irritates me abit :-/ wow im narky tonight lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol honestly I have heard it 3 times and each was in a very specific crowd so it could be a saying within that one group lol

Fluek mmmm ribs never had disappointing rinse. Hope the cramps evolve into something so DH can feel good about having the surgery.

Also lol it’s ok. He looooves gym class. He can run around and swing and go nuts. Definitely a good thing. Curious to see how it affects bedtime since he has never had his full two hour nap so early 

Cb wow! They could have gotten me in next week but I have a staff meeting, an interview for summer school (in district so wtf just give me the job lol), and A has two behavior appointments. And since I refuse to take off work, I can only go in on our early release day (Wednesday).

I hear you though. A is 19 months and I still have trouble letting my mom take him overnight. I hope you can enjoy yourself and cut loose a bit before you head home for the night.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Sorry for that little scare, but thank God you have insurance for this month. FX S comes when you'd like her to.

PL - I don't understand American insurance either. I heard stories of couples paying thousands of dollars for a standard delivery in a hospital. I literally paid $100 for nurses to collect blood and tissue for cord blood banking and $280 to make sure I had a private room. That's it. It boggles my mind. And sorry things are still kinda strained between you and your MIL. But good for E and his weight gain.

shae - Good job on your exam. :)

Dobby - Glad to hear your blood work is normal. :)

AFM, I think my hcg number looks pretty good for 6 and a half weeks. Looking forward to what it'll be next week and then just more waiting.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks to everyone on the love re: the exam. 

Dobs aw sorry the hot guy is married. When they did blood tests did they test your thyroid? Just curious, it’s probably not that, it just comes to mind with menstrual irregularities and fatigue. Glad they’re going to be doing an ultrasound. Hadn’t heard about the 80/20 thing but it makes sense. Glad A loves gym class, sounds like a good outlet for him. 

PL sorry about MIL, I’d be pretty upset too if SO’s mom didn’t make an effort to see our kid. Glad E is gaining well. 

Flueks sorry things are so crazy with DH needing surgery and waiting for labor. Glad you get to start FMLA soon. 

CB migraine is long gone, thanks for asking. So cool about the horse racing, I’ve never seen it but my dad keeps up with the Kentucky derby each year. 

Pretty those hcg numbers are great! 
I totally agree that American healthcare is nuts, when people get to the ER they have to fill out insurance paperwork before they get treatment unless they’re coming in an ambulance (SO had to do paperwork before he was triaged and he still waited an hour to be triaged after the paperwork), and without insurance the costs are insane, with insurance they’re still not great. People always say the wait times with universal healthcare are crazy long but idk if that’s true cuz I’ve never asked a Canadian or Brit about it. They say the wait to see a specialist can be over a year. Here in the US, SO waited 6 months for his first GI appointment and they gave him the wrong address so he had to reschedule. They originally had a 3 month wait for the rescheduled appointment but since his ER visit his GI appointment got moved up to March 14th. 

I think Jez asked about how I scored a free ring. Idk if it’s made of sterling silver, they didn’t know what it was made of when I asked. It was a college event where they were making “name rings”, they were basically engraving your name on the rings. They had a huge waitlist and couldn’t take any more people but they said I could just take a ring if I wanted. All our college events are free except for the annual winter ball and trips. It was free but we pay a student activity fee of $250 each semester I think.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, glad I am not the only one lost with the American insurance terminology ;) great numbers! Do you have to go back for a second draw? I've always had a private room. With E's birth that was probably because i was the only one in the entire l&d unit too! Here they also leave the babies with the moms, they don't get taken to a nursery station anymore, so maybe that's one of the reasons for private rooms? 
For Ls birth our "biggest expense" was paid parking....

Cb, have fun at the races! Sounds like mil is a little over confident that she is the only choice for your kids! If it was me, I'd get baby back at the end of the day ;) 
Ribs: hubby has failed a few times now so I took over this last time and actually found it quite easy to make. Baked them long and at low temperature and the meat just fell off the bones. 

Shae: if you go to ER wait times can be long depending on the issue you walk in with. They will prioritize to severity. So a cough will wait longer then a broken arm and the coufhing person will then complain that they had to wait a few hours. Also, people that don't have a family doctor are going to the ER with a cough are filling up waiting rooms... So yeah..
Specialist are a different story: most do have long wait times, but I think we just don't have enough! We have friend who needed knee surgery. In canada he had a 1-2 year wait time. They are wealthy enough that they went to the USA for the surgery. 20k and a few weeks later it was done.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - Ya, I requested a 2nd requisition to make sure my number was increasing nicely. I have an appt on Tuesday, but there's a chance there may be little or no work for me on Monday, so I could just pop in then. 

And maybe, re: reason for private room. Our options for after birthing are 4 women to a very large room, but sharing one bathroom (apparently) and that's free. Semi private (2 women to a room) is like $220 or 240 and fully private is $280, like I said. They also don't separate moms and babies any more. I know my mom and sister were separated back in '93, so I dunno when they switch that procedure. Dunno what her rooms options were back then, but I'm almost certain she was in a private room. They also kept moms and babies at the hospital for 5 days, regardless of vaginal delivery or a C-section.


----------



## Jezika

I never experienced any wait times for procedures or whatever but then also haven’t needed any super-specialist things. Blood tests, x-rays and ECGs have all been same-day for me, and ultrasounds a few days if not same day. In the UK I did have to wait many weeks for a tonsillectomy that also kept getting rescheduled and then eventually I didn’t even do it (luckily ended up not needing it anyway). The UK at least has some private healthcare options too whereas Canada doesn’t. I never paid a penny for my delivery here though and every labouring mother gets a private room and like PL said babies always stay with parents rather than go to a nursery. I would’ve had to go to a shared ward the day after giving birth but I was discharged within a few hours. The one bill I did get was for the ambulance when I haemorrhaged a week later ($50 I think?) but our insurance through hubby’s work covered it. I believe the NHS in the UK covers ambulances though(?).

Dobs glad the blood tests came back clear! Tilly also loves gymnastics. It’s so cool seeing them doing all these things. How did bedtime end up going tonight? And as I understand it, you’re srill bedsharing too? Do you know when you’ll plan to stop? People ask me this all the time and I really have no plans.

Gigs I don’t think there’s any real way of convincing someone to go to therapy if they don’t want to. There are some books I could recommend but I doubt he’d be up for that either. It does sound like he’s maybe made the decision to be with someone else? Did you find out why SIL thinks it’s an affair? The other thing is that an active affair is usually considered a contraindication for couples therapy, since it really interferes with the process. As for that couple I’d been seeing, yes I’ve continued to see them and still find it quite anxiety provoking but I also now feel for them because they are both dealing with a lot.

PL and Gigs here’s the rice/arsenic article thing: 'If we can avoid it, we should': What you need to know about arsenic in rice products for infants | CBC News

Flueks I’m going to do you a favour and predict you will go over 40 weeks since I’m ALWAYS wrong. 

Pretty so happy to hear your numbers are looking good! Are you a lot more relaxed now?

Shae ah gotcha re: rings. That’s pretty cool. I guess you didn’t get it engraved though?

CB I was going to ask if you were going to Ascot but I see that’s in June. Anyway, that’ll be a fun time! And I get not wanting to leave Hayden. I probably won’t feel comfortable leaving Tilly overnight till she’s like 10. I’m still yet to not be there for bedtime. I know it probably seems like I’m a proper coddling helicopter mum, but I swear I do set a lot of boundaries and she’s generally very independent lol.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jez - No, cuz I dunno what my number looked like at the same gestational age with my first 2 pregnancies. And I saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks with my 2nd pregnancy, but 9 days later, it was gone. My sister had a MMC at 14 weeks and SO's coworker's wife lost her baby at 34 weeks. You're never safe when they're on the inside and, once they're out, there's SIDS and every other imaginable thing. Sorry to be a pessimist, but it's just the truth.


----------



## DobbyForever

I had a few coworkers say they labored in a hallway! I had to labor in a triage room, which my ball wouldn’t even fit into. Big reason I caved and asked for drugs lol. But usually L&D and everything everything is private. If not, I would have paid for it. I have been to other hospitals where you share rooms and fts heads will roll lol.

Shae that’s fun. We had a similar thing that paid for membership to the school gyms and low fees for classes. Ok not the same thing but similar. Ish. That’s cool that it worked out!

Re thyroid they just checked yesterday. Totally normal. My PCP ordered some tests way back when so I had thyroid and lipid and CBC bloodwork. Everything totally in healthy range.

Pretty excellent numbers!!! Excited to hear your next update in a couple days. 

Jez I heard about the rice/arsenic issue. Luckily or unluckily for me, A pretty much hates rice in all its forms. That’s so crazy that it’s above the standard but they still sell it.

Re bedsharing. The nice thing about being single and a b* is I don’t have to answer to anybody lol. He can stay in my bed as long as I feel like it :rofl: but seriously

We room share. His crib is right up against my bed. He naps in crib and goes down in crib. I try my level best to keep him in his own bed all night, but most nights he wakes up or has nightmares or what have you. And so he ends up in my bed because he has to touch me to feel secure.

Doesn’t bother me. My bed is big. My mom, brother, and I all bed shared after my dad died for three years. So it’s not weird to me. I intend to room share/bed share until he shows or tells me he wants otherwise. I’ll explain to him that expectations are as he gets older, kids move into their own beds or rooms. He’ll always be welcome in my bed/room if he’s scared or upset. But he can have a dog in his room or a night light or out doors open or whatever he wants to feel safe whenever he’s ready. But right now, he’s just not ready.

He went to bed at 5:30 and has been out since. He usually wakes 10, 1, 3, 5 give or take so we’ll see. I’m worried cuz he is in the wrong size diaper for night time so hopefully he doesn’t pee himself.


----------



## DobbyForever

Another test just came back. Hb A1c was 5.8% which is slightly high so that’s just lovely. I know my mom is pre diabetic and I think my grandfather in her side had type 2 diabetes SJ that’s just lovely

Oh and re gym dad lol nw cuz I don’t actually know him just thought he was cute but I always do a ring finger check before engaging in flirty behavior. I don’t flirt with married men lol


----------



## shaescott

Jez no I didn’t get it engraved, the order list was full, they couldn’t take any more people. So that’s too bad but it’s a free ring that fits and hasn’t given me an allergic reaction after 2 weeks so I’m not complaining. 

Dobs okay I’m glad they checked your thyroid and that it was normal. Hm, the normal range for A1c is under 5.7%, 5.7-6.4% is prediabetes, so you’re just barely in the pre-diabetes range. Definitely test again in the future (it judges your past 3 months but idk if they test more often) and see if it’s going up or holding steady. 

PL the ER here is normally the same way, most critical goes first. But SO was waiting next to a guy whose hand was actively bleeding and wrapped up in gauze and looked like he might have cut something off and he still was waiting when SO got called in, the wait times are ridiculous in the ER and the triage nurse there was definitely not doing her job. A guy who had been walking around snacking from the vending machines went in at the same time as SO and the bleeding guy was still waiting. It’s messed up. 
It is much faster to see a specialist here though, I only had 3-4 months between my initial appointment with my GI surgeon and the actual surgery. SO on the other hand had the 6 month wait, but now that he’s been having active GI bleeding they moved him up since he’s clearly urgent. 
Speaking of which, the blood in his stools has not stopped, it’s still there. I’m a bit worried.


----------



## claireybell

Im glad your migraine has gone Shae :)

Pacific how you have worded it, thats exactly what my MIL thinks! Think il be having Hayden back at end of the day, my work colleagues we’re going with are all having a Curry that eve but i think il pass, SO can go if he likes though as he knows my work. I may have to buy some ribs & slow cook them with a glaze in the slow cooker as the meat does just fall off then mmm! Cant wait until Easter though, il be doing my usual yearly leg/shoulder of slow cooked lamb with Rosemary & sprinkles of Thyme, its sooooooo good lol

Jez, no not Ascot (although we went there for the Royal Ascot a few yrs ago) we are going to GoodWood race course, a wee bit if betting hehe! I reeeeally hope we have a lovely hot summer again this year like last year, get my pegs nice n brown hehe & that its a warm day at the Race track

Those Rice snacks, I havent seen anything y of those particular ones here in the UK but they do have other Rice based products here for babies & toddlers, i may have to Google this..

The UK NHS has private delivery rooms but shared rooms up on the wards after baby has arrived, the rooms usually have 4 beds, curtains pulled around etc.. i think back in the day they had Nursery rooms for babies to snooze in at night so the mother can get some rest but because of safety & protection they now stay next to the mother in the rooms/wards. I have seen a few ‘true movie’ films of babies switched at birth (accidentally) which have been linked with shared hospital nurseries for the babies to sleep & due to lack of paying attention babies have been given to the wrong mother :(

Nuala used to wake up constantly throughout the night & only wanted me to settle her, because of this she found it hard to self soothe.. but as she got alot older she was able to understand i was still there but not to get her back off to sleep wach time & after a couple nights just checking on her when she woke for me she eventually started sleeping lots better. She did moan but fell asleep as she was so tired lol! All lil uns are diff though, as they get older & understand more, their sleep patterns just improve loads :) Hayden woke twice last night as he only drank 2oz of his bottle later in the eve, he fell asleep whilst feeding & I couldn’t get anymore milk in him lol i was waiting for him to wake tbh, hes now snoozing in his bouncy chair 11:23am #typical


----------



## claireybell

Shae, forgot to ask re your SO, did they do a full panel on his bloods? Only asking as you say he has blood in his stools still.. he doesnt suffer from Haemorroids?


----------



## gigglebox

Omg so much to read will catch up later

Non-US ladies, how much are you taxed for healthcare?

Shae inside of the band should have a stamp for metal type


----------



## shaescott

CB I believe they did a CBC when he was at the hospital. He didn’t start having the blood in his stools until the peptic ulcer so I don’t think it’s hemorrhoids, though I haven’t asked if he has them or not. He doesn’t have constipation issues so it’s less likely. 

Gigs there’s nothing stamped inside the band.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs we dont get taxed as such but if you earn over £162 a week you pay a minimal % to the Government which is part of the National Insurance contribution, NHS - national health service. Pays for basic non-private healthcare, ambulance etc.. there is private med Insurance available if you want it or you can pay for the private tmt as & when you need it but its mega £’s! If i took out private med Insurance now id probs have a list of exclusions lol! Anyone from newborn are exclusion exempt :) General Tax on wages is 20% but if you earn stupid amts they tax you 40%, if you earn under £11k per year you are tax exempt or the first £11k of earnings are tax free. 

I had 2 pages worth to read ha ha!

Shae i reckon its gotta be from the Ulcer.. lotsa get well hugs to your SO, i hope they get him sorted :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Probably not sterling then, watch out that your skin doesn't react to it. Hope SO is ok, try not to freak out until you have all if the info. 

Pretty glad your first set of numbers looks good!

Jez that is disturbing! I just went and tossed some rice cereal lol. I have puffs in the pantry and will probably toss those too. At least i knownow NOT to get rice cereal for myles when the time comes! 

I'm in mom-bie mode today; Myles slept terrible last night. We did about 2 hour sleep increments from 9:3o until 7am. Each break in between was 45-60 minutes or so. He's napping now so i'm trying to too while hubby id hone with the other kids but our room is right off the family room and they're all so loud, with the tv too...ugh. 

Pipe dream: an addition on this house to make a more secluded bedroom or custom built house! That would be amazing.

OHHHH! I almost forgot! My parents might move closer! They are looking at property about an hour away but considering land closer still :dance: they want to build a dream home on it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that would be so great if your parents moved close! Yay. I will join you in mombie mode. A was up so much last night. He also wet the bed twice despite three diaper changes. And was up at just before 5. I am exhausted. I’ve been trying to catch naps while he plays. I can barely keep my eyes open and I’m so irritable.

Shae so sorry SO is having continued bowel issues. I know it’s scary but hopefully he’ll have answers and relief soon. Big hugs


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Gigs that sounds awesome & such an exciting venture for your parents :)

I expect Myles is having a growth spurt approaching if feeding every couple of hrs, the cluster feed when its approaching, Hayden was doing it couple wks ago.. doesnt help us mums when we cant catch up on zzz’s the next day! Fx u can steal a few though hun

Dobby will A take a cuddly nap with you?? Joint zzzZ’s :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I wish lol this kid is wide awake. It’s ok. Had my coffee. The day goes on lol

Uh oh I smell poops bbl


----------



## gigglebox

Actually solidarity does make me feel better. 
I've had a ton of coffe and am feeling better now :thumbup:
Dobs have you seen the double sheet hack? You layer the mattress with multiple sheets/protectors so you can just peel off the top set and throw it on the floor to deal with later and voila! Clean sheets in the middle of the night.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haven’t seen it but considered it lol. But usually it’s fine at home. Idk what it is about when we sleep here, but he pees on the bed like once a weekend. At home, it’s like once a month because I gave him too much water or the wrong diaper lol. Idk.

Yay for solidarity! Glad your coffee is working too lol


----------



## claireybell

3 coffees later is me ha ha!


----------



## gigglebox

Do you find is affects the kids at all? I'm wondering if caffeine is part of the problem with baby's sleep....? But i think i'm at 2-3 cups a day, maybe 4 on a bad day...and that's throughout the day. Is that too much?


----------



## DobbyForever

I noticed that when I was pumping there was a big difference in A’s energy and ability to sleep well if I switched from decaf to caf. A tall would be fine, but grande or vente was like nope lol.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks everyone for the love re: SO’s health issues. 

Gigs yeah I’ve been checking my finger regularly for signs of a reaction. So far, nothing. I’ve also been really careful to dry that finger well after washing my hands so moisture doesn’t build up under it, so that probably helps. 

Gigs and Dobs, sorry about the mom-bie situation, hopefully you’ll either get a good nap in or tonight will be better. Glad the coffee is working, Gigs. 

My back is killing me from shoveling yesterday, so I’m about to take a nap with my heated mattress pad turned on.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo jealous I love laying on a heated surface.

I need to clean but I’m tired lol but I’m scared this ABA therapist is gonna come in and say my house is unsanitary and call CPS


----------



## kittykat7210

In terms of taxes there are quite a few of them, I don’t mind breaking down my salary;

I earn £13,550 a year, I get income taxed £336 a year, national insurance taxed (that’s the medical one) £613 a year and then council tax (tax for police and stuff) is £1800 a year then I have a service charge for my estate as it’s a private road which is £80 a year, if we take into account Lewis’s taxes we pay about £6360 a year in taxes. Which is about 20% of our yearly combined income on tax, we are a low income family though with a yearly income of less than £36k combined pretax. It’s a good job we are naturally frugal people


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’d like to say I’m sure your house is fine but to be fair idk what your house looks like lol, and you can never be too careful with your ex out to get you. But my best guess is that you’ll be fine. 

Kitty, Lewis works as well right? If not then the taxes would be a lot but if he does it doesn’t seem too bad. But it’s definitely good you’re frugal people, in the US earning federal minimum wage ($7.25 an hour) 40 hours a week gets you about $15,000 a year I believe. To be fair the exchange rate brings your salary to about $17,900 here, so you’re above minimum wage earnings for US dollars. The numbers are all over the place depending on where you look but average personal income in the US is probably around $30-40,000 and average household income is probably $55-65,000 (every website has a different number so idk what number is right). Are earnings much less in the UK or is your salary way on the low end? Sorry if that’s too personal, feel free to not answer.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Dobs I’d like to say I’m sure your house is fine but to be fair idk what your house looks like lol, and you can never be too careful with your ex out to get you. But my best guess is that you’ll be fine.
> 
> Kitty, Lewis works as well right? If not then the taxes would be a lot but if he does it doesn’t seem too bad. But it’s definitely good you’re frugal people, in the US earning federal minimum wage ($7.25 an hour) 40 hours a week gets you about $15,000 a year I believe. To be fair the exchange rate brings your salary to about $17,900 here, so you’re above minimum wage earnings for US dollars. The numbers are all over the place depending on where you look but average personal income in the US is probably around $30-40,000 and average household income is probably $55-65,000 (every website has a different number so idk what number is right). Are earnings much less in the UK or is your salary way on the low end? Sorry if that’s too personal, feel free to not answer.

Yeh Lewis works 40 hours a week and gets £21,600/year and I work 25 hours a week and get £13,550/year, I cut my contract from 40 hours to 25 to try and make it manageable, when I worked 40 hours I earned £22,000/year.

Lewis parents make more money each than we do combined, and they aren’t considered massively wealthy! I don’t know the actual statistics for the U.K. but we definitely are not high earners!

Edit: I’ve just checked and me and Lewis combined income is the same as the U.K. single income average, so we both work to make the same as the average single person, makes me a bit sad actually! Yet slightly proud that we’ve managed to buy a house whilst being amount the low earners. Minimum wage here is £8.21/hour for over 25 year olds and £7.70/hour for my age group (21-24) so technically I earn £3/hour more than minimum wage, as does Lewis, so I suppose we aren’t the poorest of the poor


----------



## Jezika

Ah, so you pay around $67 (USD) a month for healthcare. That’s not bad, especially considering it covers all medications (other than the dispense fee or whatever it is) and there’s no deductibles or exclusions or anything additional to pay. I just looked up what it is in a Canada and apparently the average person earning $61k (CAD) annually will pay a little under $500 (CAD, or $376 in USD) a month. I feel like that’s a lot since it doesn’t include medications, though there are no deductibles or any of the other stuff obv. Most people who are employed in decent jobs seem to have good benefits though, e.g., we get all medications paid for through hubby’s benefits, $3500 a year in mental health treatment, $800 every two years for eyes tests and prescription eye stuff, and also things like naturopathy, acupuncture, massage therapy etc. are covered. Oh and most dental stuff. I guess all of these things are usually covered by health insurance in the US, or no?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty wow that is kinda sad about your combined jobs making less than the average single income. What do you guys do for work? Here it definitely depends on what you’re doing, a fast food worker or cashier etc will get minimum wage aka full time would be $15,000 per year for federal min wage, vs nurses depending on the area can earn anywhere from $40,000 to $90,000 a year, lowest in rural areas and highest in cities, it correlates with cost of living (if I worked in Boston I’d make bank but the cost of living there is ridiculous). Doctors will usually start at $175,000 or so (my guess), and some make $400,000 a year if they’re crazy good surgeons in cities or whatever. 

Jez depends on the insurance you have. I remember when I was a kid my mom got excited cuz her work insurance was expanding to include dental. My ophthalmology office doesn’t accept my insurance so we have to pay out of pocket, and it wouldn’t cover the glasses either way, just the exams. We also have copays on my plan for every appointment. We have copays on medications, and they differ based on the med. Birth control pills are free with insurance, other meds can be like $50+ a month, and some stuff like cancer treatments are insanely expensive, even with insurance people go broke paying for them. Some insurances might cover naturopathy/acupuncture/massage therapy but mine certainly doesn’t and I don’t know anyone whose insurance does cover that stuff. Orthodontist stuff is super expensive, I know my parents spent thousands on my braces and stuff. Family plans for insurance can cost over $1,000 a month, as well. My mom has health insurance through her employer, lots of people do.


----------



## claireybell

Hmmm i never thought of that but then i dpnt drink Coffee in the afternoon or evening its mainly the morning to wake myself up lol! That being said, my sister had been reading up about it with regards to Alcohol & bf’ing & only the most minimal amt actually gets transferred into it so i guess it be the same for Caffeine, maybe i should get back on the de-caff? But then Hayden has a bottle in the evening so he sleeps pretty good at night hmmm.. :-/ 

How did Myles sleep last night? 

Hope A slept abit better last night for you Dobby :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty wow that is kinda sad about your combined jobs making less than the average single income. What do you guys do for work? Here it definitely depends on what you’re doing, a fast food worker or cashier etc will get minimum wage aka full time would be $15,000 per year for federal min wage, vs nurses depending on the area can earn anywhere from $40,000 to $90,000 a year, lowest in rural areas and highest in cities, it correlates with cost of living (if I worked in Boston I’d make bank but the cost of living there is ridiculous). Doctors will usually start at $175,000 or so (my guess), and some make $400,000 a year if they’re crazy good surgeons in cities or whatever.
> 
> Jez depends on the insurance you have. I remember when I was a kid my mom got excited cuz her work insurance was expanding to include dental. My ophthalmology office doesn’t accept my insurance so we have to pay out of pocket, and it wouldn’t cover the glasses either way, just the exams. We also have copays on my plan for every appointment. We have copays on medications, and they differ based on the med. Birth control pills are free with insurance, other meds can be like $50+ a month, and some stuff like cancer treatments are insanely expensive, even with insurance people go broke paying for them. Some insurances might cover naturopathy/acupuncture/massage therapy but mine certainly doesn’t and I don’t know anyone whose insurance does cover that stuff. Orthodontist stuff is super expensive, I know my parents spent thousands on my braces and stuff. Family plans for insurance can cost over $1,000 a month, as well. My mom has health insurance through her employer, lots of people do.


I actually work at Aldi, it’s crazy actually because In my old job i Got paid £6.50/hour (I was 18 so it’s £1/hour more than minimum wage) to be a manager of a high end fashion brands women’s department. It honestly was awfully low for All the responsibilities I had! I moved to work for aldi so I could earn a lot more :shrug: I do think I’m wasted there though, I’m actually clever! Lewis has got a degree but is in a low skill job as well, (assistant manager of the chill section in a distribution warehouse) it’s unfortunate really because we sort of fell into these jobs through circumstance and now it’s so convenient it’s hard to leave!


----------



## claireybell

I love Aldi though.. their fresh meat is lovely & saves me a mini fortune when im simply doing a food grocery shop :)


----------



## gigglebox

The thing about our insurance is it was not so great as it was, then got totally screwed up with ACA. I think people are very scared off from NHS after seeing what a shit show ACA was. Under the old way, my insurance was $150/month through my job. It cost me $300 to have Des. I had a very nice hospital and private room and c section. After ACA, it cost me about $400 a month for me and Des, then it cost $6750 (or there abouts, can't remember exactly) to have Lev. Now I'm on shared insurance and pay $400 for the whole family and $2250 to have Myles. So not great but better than private insurance.

Cb Myles slept much better. Almost a 4 hour stretch in the cosleeper and then on me. Unfortunately i woke the poor guy up when I coughed and scared the crap out of him lol. Also unfortunately he was sound asleep when my alarm went off and i was also asleep and bery tired still.,..oh well.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty ah okay, Aldi is nice like CB said, I’ve worked as a cashier and it’s not half bad, really. I hate working in clothing stores, fixing what people have messed up is infuriating and tedious. But either way when you’re smart it’s hard, my jobs have always felt like they were draining me mentally and dumbing me down. 

I’m personally pro-ACA over no government healthcare at all but I won’t pretend it’s perfect, and I personally believe an NHS-like system would be ideal. Don’t wanna argue about the details though.


----------



## claireybell

4hr stretch is great :) Ahh I hate it when the Alarms go off esp when you need the snooze!

I was up on/off since 3:30am, not Hayden but Riley being ill again pffft!! 5 times in 3 hrs poor guy! No school again today, he always seems to be ill on Thursday, Friday & Mondays! Im sure they think im pulling him sickies or im too lazy to do the Monday school run Lol

Omg I just saws on FB about Keith Flint Prodigy dying :( me & my sister were only laughing the other day when I said I can do Prodigy hair on Hayden.. so sad, he was only 49! Ahh my 90’s youth


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry ladies totally tuning out the healthcare talk cuz I’ll get triggered talking about my joke healthcare :rofl:

Gigs glad you got a little stretch but huge bummer about the cough and alarm :(

Lol cb I’m sure they won’t think that. Although sometimes when I have kids out the whole week I wonder if they are at Disneyland :rofl:

A isn’t going to have a good night’s sleep any time soon. It’s whatever. Perpetually sleep deprived. My mom offered to take him for a weekend or a night and I told her I am not doing that. I’d happily stay st her house but she had him for the night but I’m not staying home while she has him.


----------



## claireybell

If i lived local to Disney i know i’d be there hahaa :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Its nice that your Mum offers though Dobs, my mum never does but SO’s mum does but she irritates me Lol never a happy medium. Will A not settle for anyone else?


----------



## shaescott

CB I’ve never heard of that guy who died, what did he do? If I lived in Orlando, FL, I’d 100% have a season pass to Disney World and Universal Studios. Idk about if I lived in Anaheim, CA, I’ve never been to Disney Land. Disney World is bigger anyway, so I have no interest in going to the California one. 

Dobs I totally understand tuning it out, it’s a touchy subject. 

Sorry about A getting crap sleep and you getting crap sleep as a consequence :(

Re: absences I remember in my freshman year of high school I had a Spanish teacher who hated me, and once my friend and I were absent on the same day and when we were being a bit too chatty in class the next day she said “didn’t you guys talk enough yesterday when you were out together?” We didn’t even know the other person had been absent until then, I was pretty pissed that she would accuse us of skipping school to just hang out. I get yelling at us for being chatty, that’s fine, but accusing us of playing hooky together is different. But I’m sure some kids do it so from a teacher’s perspective maybe it seems more reasonable? Idk from a student’s perspective she was being an asshole lol. According to friends in the class, she also sometimes talked crap about me to the class when I was absent so she was definitely a jerk. 

When I was younger and my family would go to Disney for a week (which we stopped doing once I hit high school to avoid missing so much work and learning), we would always be honest with the teachers about where I was going. I had a teacher ask me to write a journal during my trip about what I did each day, and once I went on a cruise and stopped in Cozumel and brought back pesos for everyone. 

AFM it snowed 10 inches last night. I couldn’t pull my car forward enough because the snow plow guy didn’t plow my spot so of course my car was in the way and he couldn’t plow as well, and now we’re all talking turns shoveling the 10 inches of snow in front of my dad’s garage door. It’s a lot. He’s gotta get out today because he has to go to the police station to renew his gun license. Shoveling out my car will also take forever and I’m getting my inspection tomorrow :dohh: the keurig also stopped working this morning, thank god I was able to fix it. I had to take apart the inside and clean out the coffee grinds. 

Okay I’m done complaining lol


----------



## pacificlove

I lived for many many years very close to the castle " Neuschwanstein" among other popular destinations in Germany. Did I ever see it, no! Too many tourists... I took DH to Germany 7/8 years ago and finally did all the touristy stuff in germany. Took me not living there to finally see some hot spots! 

Dobs, L had his first solo sleepover at my parents last year, days before he turned 2! He spent 4 nights there because we needed him out of our way to pack for our move without a needy toddler in the way ;) we did facetime talks each night, he was ok seeing us, but got super excited if we showed him our cat.... Yeah, happier seeing the cat then us! He definitely surprised us, but these things need to be done when you both are ready for it.

Our sleep isn't good and but not terrible either, so I can't complain. We do get 1x 4-5 hr sleep stretch at night. Then another 2 hours. The 2 hour stretch usually lacks quality for me though, so that's my killer. 

In other news: DH and I want to try and tackle potty training starting next weekend... Any tips or tricks?

Shae: 10 inches of snow sounds wonderful --- to look at from a distance :haha:

Teachers: I had one who was a terrible spitter while talking. Seriously, you weren't safe in second row! That guy for a while totally ignored me, even when my hand was up then gave me bad participation marks. My mom always was involved with my grades, so she talked to the teacher: he claimed he rarely saw my hand up but maybe because I sat to the far outside of the row! He was a spitting ahole.... Lol, I can laugh now, but he never gave me good grades.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb ahhh I just heard! Prodigy will always have a special place in my heart. My inner teenager is shedding a tear. 

Shae...hate to say it but this is probably an age thing and you're a bit young for The Prodigy. It was a band from the 90's, kind of techno-indistrial/alternative. I would say "Smack my bitch up" was their biggest hit :rofl: omg we just accepted that title but typing it out now...omg what a stupid title lol

I've been meaning to ask if y'all are going to start potty training! We probably will in the next couple months...maybe. I'm not sure we're there yet.

Tips? Let him go pantsless in the house, or try to get him to pee outside & aim for objects. Also favorite treats for rewards. M&m's worked well for Des. And big, over-exaggerated praise when he is successful


----------



## Jezika

Gigs that sucks about the impact of ACA on you. From my understanding though, it’s still really nothing like the NHS.

Dobs I forgot to say I totally hear and agree with your philosophy on bedsharing, and so does DH luckily! Also luckily, there’s no evidence it makes kids less independent, but is some evidence it makes them more confident socially.

Shae that’s horrible about the teacher, especially talking badly about you when not there. That feels a bit like bullying. If I was actually assertive and not lazy, I’d be tempted to write to that teacher from an adult’s viewpoint. 

Actually I’ve reflected a lot recently on the impact of teachers on kids’ longterm mental health. My clients have so many stories of quite damaging experiences from childhood at the hands of teachers, and I have my own. Many of the teachers’ actions in these stories were quite innocuous, but had such a huge impact. I do think teachers have an enormous responsibility since they are actually helping raise kids, and even though I don’t think it’s reasonable or even possible to expect a teacher to respond to children in a way that can account for every single possible sensitivity a child may have, I do think some teachers could benefit from simply being more aware of their potential impact. I wasn’t a bad kid at all and got such a harsh scolding for something at age 8/9 that it’s stuck with me since and am convinced it’s contributed to a lot of shame that I now harbour. Of course how parents handle these experiences when children share them is also enormously instrumental, so its effects are not just due to teachers. Anyway... such a tough job and generally so underpaid, so I have a lot of respect for you guys who teach (Dobs, Wookie, Tex...?).

PL I’d have been pissed about having my raised hand ignored and then deducted participation marks! Probs why I always sit at the front like a huge keener.

CB you mean Riley has been vomiting? I swear every time I hear about that kind of thing I get terrified all over again. I feel like I’ve been lulled into a false sense of security by having escaped it recently despite T already having had it, as though we can’t all just get a different strain at any point. Anyway, poor Riley, and how rough for you... Hope you don’t get it!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I ment to say thanks for sharing the cbc article.. looks like we did the same brand as you... PC organics!
As for teachers. I sat in the front row, not by choice. Popular kids all sat in 3. and 4th, keeners in 2. and the rest got the front. I totally agree, teachers can have a huge impact on kids, but we can't expect them to raise our kids. Teaching them manners and respect is still up to the parents. On the other hand, my grade 7/8 teacher ignored the fact that I was the main Target of the class bully. It only got fully resolved when he had to repeat grade 8 and therefore had to leave our class. 

Gigs, i think our plan is pull ups and no pants (we do have some carpet and this home being a rental I am not willing to risk our damage deposit ;) )...but if mil truely does come up this weekend, we may put it off another week.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Gigs- we've started potty training a little bit max is pretty good at it but Michael is horrible lol he sits to go potty and as soon as he starts to go he says "yay potty" and stands up while he's still peeing lol 
We have little pottys in our living room that they use most days. We use candy too but I'm starting to think that was a horrible idea. 

Flu- any update????


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry guys I've been reading but not had time to reply/update. So going to be a selfish post.


Went to appt this morning and I got the mw to strip my membranes. I've once again had so cervix changes but she said S was really low. I've actually not been real crampy today. If I'm still preggo by appt on Monday I'll schedule an induction for next week, but hoping she gets her act together before then :haha: my only thing is I don't want to go into labor Wednesday as DH is having his surgery that morning. The lady at OB office that does fmla papers was out today so I'll be calling tomorrow to get my leave date effective Wednesday. 

I tried to rest as much as I could this weekend so I'm not starting out exhausted.


----------



## shaescott

PL glad you finally got to see that castle! I’d totally love to visit a castle, I think they’re so cool, though the old ones are much less enchanting when you realize they had no electricity and used chamber pots or holes in the wall and rarely bathed lol. Though I’m sure the old ones have a different kind of enchanting, knowing people used to live there and that was their world. I’ve been to Windsor Castle in england and it was gorgeous, and of course it’s still in use so it’s got electricity and indoor plumbing. The queen was actually in when we were there, but of course we couldn’t go to the area of the castle she was in. There were a lot of rooms that were just for show with no real use. The outside was gorgeous though, the greenery was beautifully maintained.
Anyway, yes 10 inches of snow is beautiful to look at and horrendous to shovel.
That’s awful about that teacher.

Gigs so I looked up that’s song... ummm... I’m afraid I don’t feel as if I missed much :rofl: but very sad obviously that a member passed away.
In other passing away news, Luke Perry died today! I’m so upset, mostly because he plays Archie’s dad on Riverdale and I’m a total baby millennial who cares about her TV shows. He was only 52 though, he had a stroke. It’s very sad. He was very good looking for 52 as well, he didn’t look old in the slightest.

Jez I definitely agree the teacher was treating me unfairly, and I also agree that teachers play a big role in our development and we remember being treated unfairly by them. I still remember when my 4th grade teacher made me cry and yelled at me for crying. We had been taking pre-tests and there was a question I couldn’t figure out and I was 9 so I just sat there upset that I couldn’t figure it out, and the assistant teacher came over (I’ll call her Mrs. Jones, I don’t remember her name). She asked what I should have done and I said I didn’t know, she said I should’ve skipped it and gone back to it. Then she sent me to the main teacher, I’ll call her Mrs. Black cuz she had a color name. Mrs. Black asked me the same question, what should I have done when I didn’t understand the problem? Of course Mrs. Jones had told me, so I responded “I should have skipped the question and gone back to it”. Mrs. Black yelled “you lied, you told Mrs. Jones you didn’t know what to do, go turn your card!” And of course I started bawling and tried to explain that Mrs. Jones had told me what to do but Mrs. Black wouldn’t hear it and yelled at me to stop crying. It was a shitshow. That’s probably when I stopped trusting authority.


----------



## Jezika

Argh potty training... I was going to start trying at 18/19 months after she’d clearly been aware of when she was about to poop and pee and even bought a potty and everything but then got super lazy so never tried other than got her to do a couple of incidental poops in the potty while standing up (she only poops standing up!). But now she is so so stubborn that I’d know I’d have to go into the training full force and I don’t have the time or energy for that, esp when they can’t follow through in the same way at daycare. Mind you, a friend of mine said her son got potty trained SOLELY at daycare, so idk what to think. They do offer her the toilet every time they do diaper changes at daycare but so far she’s only sat on it, not done anything. If I ask if she wants to go at home on potty or toilet, she’s like “no” so I don’t push it. I think I’m scared to try! I feel like she’ll never be potty trained as a result.

PL I agree teachers shouldn’t raise kids but if a young kid is going to spend so much time a week away from parents, I feel like they’re inevitably doing some raising (in that their actions/approach can affect the kids more than they may know).

Very sad about Keith Flint, and omg Gigs that’s so true about that song title. I don’t think anyone thought there was anything wrong with it back then, but today there’d be complete outrage!

Flueks, glad you’re hanging in there, and either way it won’t be long now! FX she chills out on Wed or comes before!


----------



## pacificlove

Mrs G, sorry I had to giggle at Michael! How did you transition away from diapers? 

Flueky, my guess is that you may have a baby by the end of the week. Dont do anything labour inducing until Wednesday, and thursday go full on! Was your mw still able to feel the head?

Shae: I love the old castles. DH and I saw a number on our trip. I remember in grade 6 we did a weeklong class trip. We stayed in an old old castle turned youth hostel on top of a small mountain. While a road did lead up there, our teachers always made us do the hike. Smart man knew how to tire out 20 kids.... Interestingly: my mom had stayed in the same hostel when she was a school girl!

So after all this cellphone typing I have come to see an awfully suspicious looking yellow spot on my thumb.... I really hope it isn't what I think it is..

Also, our cat is trying to come inside with a half dead something in her mouth.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Re: insurance and healthcare. My job doesn't offer any insurance, but I've been lucky enough to kind of not need it. Cuz of my eye issue, I get the cost of exams waived and my prescription from years ago is still good, so no need for new glasses. I have to pay out of pocket for dental and my dentist makes any and all work 30% cheaper for patients without coverage. And I just claim everything on my taxes. SO had coverage at work and Alex is on there with him, so that's good. Not like SO ever goes to the Dr though. And, thankfully, Alex hasn't had any major issues.

Re: Disney World. We would visit like every other year when I was a kid. Then we didn't go for a few years when I was a young teenager and then started going again every few years. The last 2 times SO, Alex and I were in FL, we didn't go, but we will next time (hopefully in Jan '20). Alex will be young enough to be free, but old enough to kind of enjoy it. And I should be able to go on some rides. 

Re: potty training. The only thing I've been doing is (on weekends) taking of Alex's diaper as he's waking up, but hopefully before he's peed, and putting him on the potty. I have a few small toys and books to keep him busy, so he'll hopefully sit longer and actually go. It's worked a handful of times and I reward him with a few M&M's, but I think the point of the training is for them to understand that they have to pee and alert you, so you can help them go. My method doesn't really do that though. :/

Re: celebrity passings. Ya, it's really sad about the guy from Prodigy and Luke Perry. Both not even that old. It reminded me about the fact that Chester Bennington took his life on the day Alex was born. So crazy.

I hope everyone is doing well. FX all you tired mamas get some good sleep soon, that all the LOs who are under the weather get well quickly, and that Serena gets here soon. :)

AFM, got my 2nd blood work appt tomorrow. If my number was 34670 before, should I be expecting like 75000+ 4 days later? Still feeling kinda tired, uterus fullness has come back a little bit, been getting a bit more boob soreness too, and I feel like I'm slightly hungrier recently. Oh, I also peed a lot today, but I have been actively trying to drink more water. I think that's all for now.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- I have no idea on the HCG because I know it slows down the father you are. Maybe google can help? Not that I ever think it's a good idea to google lol 

Pl- we haven't done away with diapers completely yet. We've used pull ups but in all honestly I don't know how I feel about them. I think once we really go for it (after vacation next month) I'm going to go to regular underwear all day except when we're in public I'll use pull ups. In all honesty it's more me being lazy and having no energy than anything. My goal is just to be done with at least max before baby arrives. I'm not pushing it on Michael, he'll let me know when he's ready. 

All I want in life right now is some cake and a nap.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty according to Dr. Google as you get further into your pregnancy (like where you are now, I think) doubling rates can slow to 96+ hours, which is 4+ days. So if it’s under 70,000, don’t freak out.
Also my family did the same thing with Disney world, we’d go every other year and then it slowed down a bit as I got older.
ETA: glad you’re able to get along without insurance, my family has plenty of health issues so we’d be doomed without it. 

Jez I agree with you, teachers shouldn’t be responsible for raising their students of course, but their behavior does affect kids and they should be careful to set a good example that would aid in the molding of kids into good people as best as they can.

PL what are you worried the yellow spot could be? Also I’d totally love the explore old castles, don’t get me wrong. I think ancient ruins and stuff are amazing so I bet I’d love old castles. It’s just funny to think of the lack of amenities despite the expense and royalty of the castle.

Green I hope you get both cake and a nap.

Flueks sorry I missed your post, fx’d baby doesn’t come Wednesday.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- FX baby comes SOON what is the name you decided? I forgot, or maybe I didn't know? 

Omg guys! For anyone I don't have on social media. Kids are hilarious and Michael can't say car... he says c*ck... hahaha it's so funny. I'm sure many more funny word moments will come but this totally made me laugh so hard. 


RE: insurance. We're lucky DH has good insurance. I think he pays like $100/ month for our whole family. He's free and he pays extra for the 3 of us. We have a $3000 max out of pocket per person but a $6,000 family max. So it's not too bad. We'll probably have to pay around $3,500 for the birth. The boys were $6,000 because of the nicu but still cheaper than getting better insurance.


----------



## Jezika

A suspicious yellow spot?! I honestly can’t imagine what that could be/mean.

Shae I find it so sad that you got shouted at like that for crying. That’s so terrible, and that’s not just opinion.

ETA: Green that’s hilarious. I’ll have to find the video tomorrow.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, Kids are so cute when they learn words!

A small selection from L:
Tomato and potato are both: potato (and I have clearly shown him the difference)
"This one" -- "this sucks"

And the classic:
"Momma in the big truck" --- "momma in the big c©ck" . 
Umm what? :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Green that’s so funny about how Michael says car omg

PL hahaha “momma in the big c*ck” I’m dead

I think the ultimate classic I’ve always heard of is kids saying firef*ck instead of firetruck.


----------



## DobbyForever

Busy day but popping in to say my favorite kid mishap was a first grader writing about her favorite memory of taking a big shit at Disney. Best part was her cruise ship looked like a big turd :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Jez, yes Rileys been vomit ill :( thought he was ok as he went from most of afternoon yesterday & night without being sick & then this morning urhhh again & this afternoon! Hes been having odd bland bits of food as hes so hungry bless him but hes on Water with a teeny bit of squash in it now, no food at all! Hes been confined to his bedroom in fear of the younger ones getting it :sick:

Omg MrsG the video of ‘c**k’ HAHA! Your boys are so adorable <3 cheeky like butter wouldnt melt hehe!

Flueks, im glad your hubs is booked in for surgery & he gets on the mend very soon! Can i ask why you will be induced at around your due date? Will they not let you go over or is an early induction at 40wks optional? Ive never been induced so i cant comment really buuuut.. (from what ive read & heard of from friends) I know majority of inductions usually end in intervention & if you have the hormone drip the contractions are continuously there & horrid & epidurals are usually needed.. just a thought, although some women are fine with inductions going smoothly to a successful non intervening birth, fx S will arrive before then :)

Hahaa kiddy mis-sayings are soooo funny!! I have no idea what Nuala sings but the last word sounds like Bitch :haha: me & SO were laughing so hard the other day!

Im also thinking about potty training around end if April/beginning of May time = omg dreading it!!! Riley was easy as he was in day nursery, seeing his friends using the toilet etc & he wanted to do it, so straight to pull ups & have to say he got it first time, was daytime dry in a few wks & night times a couple of months before dry nappy in the morning! But he was 3yrs old.. Nuala isnt 3 until August & i want her to be trained before the school pre-school in September but urhhh i think shes gonna be a pickle! We got the toilet step up & toilet seat insert for her to use, she likes the look of it but asking her to use it atm we get a very stern ‘NO!!’ I’l probs go the route of pull-ups.. fx she’ll be ok when it comes to it! Although if she does, it’ll be nice only to change one lot of nappies :)

Shae yes i heard about Luke Perry aswell.. its so sad & he was so young aswell :( The Prodigy was just like as Gigs said, .. il always remember ‘Fire Starter’ & ‘smack my bitch up’ lol


----------



## gigglebox

Fire Starter! That's the one I couldn't remember the title but it's been in my head!

Awww Shae that makes me sad for little shea. It's funny (not haha funny) that this incident Was so significant in your life and neither of those teachers probably even remeber it happening. 

Pl I'm also wondering about this yellow spot. 

In funny kid talk...Lev pooped and hubs changed his diaper. Hubs jokingly goes "WOAH oh my God, what are they feeding you?" And Levy replies "Shit." I didn't hear it but I heard hubby laughing his butt off. No idea why Lev said it with such perfect timing (I'm sure he didn't have a clue what he was saying) but I do have an idea of which parent to blame for this word being in his vocabulary (hint: not me!).


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, what are you feeding the kid? Poop! :haha: perfect timing!

As for yellow spot: thing breastmilk that came out the other end.


----------



## gigglebox

OHHH ha I was thinking something medical related and just could not figure out what a yellow spot could indicate! :rofl:

Grrrr 11:30 and we're already having a rough night! Myles fell asleep too early. I mean he was ZONKED. Would not wake up for anything! If i had better lighting in the house I would tried some of those cute newborn photo poses with passed out babies lol 

Anyway now he's up and super fidgety and clawing at my chest while he's eating and doing this lovely thing where he reaches up and grabs my lower lip and pulls down.

The newborn stage tests my sanity something fierce y'all.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, those cute newborn pictures don't happen in real life... Just my opinion :haha: I have been trying for days.... I could just be frustrated, so don't listen to me!

As for sleep, no advice. We have gone back to L getting a nap and I usually end up passing out for a little bit during too. E is a really sleepy baby so far, so I get away with it for now. DH and I usually go to bed at 1030-1100 and pass out by 11:30. Diaper and feed between 3 and 4 am. Again at 6 and we are up by 7....


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol mad props to anyone who can do nb phots at home. I was going to, but there is no way I could have done what the lady did. She was on it.

Report card season so blah I almost fell asleep in my staff meeting. Srsly would have napped during my prep but I had too much work. Tiiiiirrrreeed


----------



## claireybell

Ohhhh hahahaaa @ Levs answer to your hubs lol! Spot on response “shit!” :rofl: 

I instantly thought of baby poop being the yellow spot you were referring to Pacific :haha: i found a spot on my wrist the other day aswell, cant catch it all I guess ;) 

Oh Dobs bless lol! Hope you didn’t fall off your chair or anything... 

Hayden has a good couple of snoozey naps in day & hes in his basket with lights off in room etc.. im trying to get some routine & not having another baby thats a rubbish sleeper lol! 

Gigs Hayden is also doing the boob grabby thing & pulling on/off & getting frustrated.. i have mini scratchy marks all over my chest! clustering & teething uhh! He soothes down wheni give him a lil teething gel bless him. Very cute that Myles grabs your lip whilst feeding him, my niece did this with my sister <3 

Awake now at 6:30.. been feeding for 15 mins already zzzZ! Typically he’s fallen asleep on the booby! 

Pretty, forgot to say great looking hcg numbers, sounds like everything is going well :) I had the appetite increase with all 3 of mine, I always say its the bodies way of getting in what you can before the sickness sets in for a few weeks! Fx yours wont be that bad hun! Urhhh i hate pg sickness bleeeugh!

So.. i did a swab last Friday at the drs because of the funky stuff that was coming out a few wks ago, although its settled down now i still had the odour! Dr called back yesterday, i had quite alot of ‘heightened bacteria’ aswell as BV! I knew it! So I picking up my prescription this morning & start the tabs! No alcohol with them either but they can cause sickness/tummy issues, its like having morning sickness urhh! But upside is it doesn’t affect breastmilk only that it can sometimes make it bitter tasteing?! Nice for Hayden but i can always supplement another formula bottle for him


----------



## Flueky88

Leaking amniotic fluid waiting to go in once contractions set in.... positive thoughts and prayers please


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good luck, Flueky!


----------



## gigglebox

Haha Fluek! I knew it'd be in your 39th week ;) woohoo the fun begins! Good luck!

Ah crap just realized it's Wednesday :( wouldn't it happen that way?! Is hubby going to postpone surgery?

Pretty your hcg numbers start to slow down their doubling rate the higher they get so your calculation is probably a bit high I'd guess. 

Dobs boooo we'll all be tired together again looks like.

¡Viva la Caffeine!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

They finally posted my new number.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty when is your scan, is it booked in yet?? :) 

Flueks... eeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueks lots of positive thoughts! So sorry about the timing and hubs surgery! :(. 

Pretty great increase!

Gigs lol you crack me up

CB sorry about the bv but yay for bfing friendly meds!

I just feel like I can’t feel rested. I may well go to sleep at 7 tonight. It could just be the overwhelming stress this week. To quote George Washington, “These are times that try men’s souls!” :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Lol Dobs


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB -I never really got sick with Alex. It was just that my hunger would go from 0 to 100 outta nowhere and if I didn't eat right away, I felt like I was gonna be sick. That's kind of what I'm dealing with now. Scan is March 18. 

Sorry about the BV. Hopefully it clears up quickly. 

I think I'm gonna start using the doppler next week and hoping I get lucky.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty - Thats the kinda sickness id of liked :) fx you can find something on the doppler, i never had anything before 10wks on mine.. March 18th is not that far eeee!!!

Picked up my prescription urhh instead of the usual 2 tabs a day for 5 days, i have 21 tabs to take @ 3 times a day ohhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Baby Serena was born at 758 a.m. 3 hours after contractions started. No time for epidural. Pushed her out in 5 minutes. She's 20 in and 6lb 4oz. We are both doing great. I didn't tear so feeling good. DH cancelled surgery so he's rescheduled for a week from today. Will post pic later


----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh i been awaiting your update as i saw your fb update lol but wasnt going to steal your thunder ;)

Holy moly 3 hrs & just 5 mins pushing, well done Flueks!! So glad your both doing well & no tearing :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Holy crap Flueks that was fast! Congratulations! Reminds me of my mom with my sister, she decided she was in labor around midnight and we had a baby 5 hours later. You were even faster!!! Sorry about DH’s surgery, but glad Serena is here safe and healthy.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek congratulations! What an amazing birth and no tearing to boot?! Well done on your all natural birth!

Pretty great number :thumbup: I had that type of sickness too, exactly as you describe. I started keeping snacks in my car and purse because if I didn't eat as soon as the hunger hit I'd feel so sick! Hope it passes soon. Mine lasted quite awhile unfortunately :/


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I cheated and checked Facebook since cb mentioned it--she is precious and omg does she ever look like her sister!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky! Congratulations :) wow what a fast birth! Had you planned on an epidural? 

Hope you have an easy recovery, they say fast labors are harder on the body as it has to do all the work in a shorter timeframe....


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, Flueky. Glad to hear it was quick and everyone's good. :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Congratulations Flueks!!! Mega quick labour!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congrats flukes!!! Wow what an amazing birth! So glad to hear you're both doing well. 

Pretty- your number looks great! Can't wait until your scan.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks everyone! I wanted an epidural but I knew there was a possibilty of a non-medicated birth. So glad I mentally prepared myself. I was an 8 when I was checked. I feel pretty great though so much better than after Vs birth. I think recovery will be easier as I didn't tear.

I'm pretty sure I'm done. The thought of a shorter birth terrifies me as I'm not sure we'd have time to get to hospital.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh what a cutie!!!

Seeing newborns always blows my mind. Like, that is a human...it was inside your body. So weird. And to think it was a life started as small as the period in this sentence. Incredible!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So adorable. Congrats again! :)

How long was your labour with V?


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, 3 hours of labor terrifies me... Es was 5 and my mw thinks a third would be even quicker. She didn't have time to come out here to check when we notified her. Make that an ever quicker labor and I would not make it to the hospital we all think! 
I went from 30 hours with L to 5 with E! 

What a cutie, she looks so tiny!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Fluek! Congratulations! And wow! What a fast labor and kudos on making it without an epi and no tear! She is so precious.

Gigs I agree. I will admit the broody is at 10%. It's not so much that I want a baby. I'm overwhelmed as is. But gosh newborns are just something else and I feel cheated from my first pregnancy. Yeah, I loved every minute of it but between abusive partner and anterior placenta.... Anyway went on a tangent lol. Yes it is amazing how tiny they were and that they literally developed inside of us

Pretty excited for your scan!

Cb as I say in class, "At least one of you laughed so at least one of you thinks I'm funny." Then like ten kids laugh to make me feel better lol

Ugh I need to do report cards but I'm too tired to focus. A saw the developmental pedi again today. She has no immediate concerns and wants to check back in after he is 2 to see how the ABA therapy is working. She wants me to try a new method to get him to stop drinking milk at night. So we will see. She's hoping maybe once he stops that he'll sleep better. I'll try anything lol. She did order some genetic testing, which i agreed to because they are already running bloodwork so may as well just check an extra box. 

But my heart did ping a little when she mentioned an upside being having more information about risk factors for future children with a future partner.

She is also cute but married lol. She's my girl type. adhasuigdilqwgiygds


----------



## gigglebox

No judgement from me Dobs...I may or may not have had impure thoughts about one of the cute obgyn ladies at my practice :blush:

Grrrrrr try as I might I just cannot get these boys to sync up their mid day naps! I just wanna nap too!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it is amazing how this little life began and grew into a teeny tiny human :) oh and V only takes one nap so methinks I'll be screwed in synched naps.

Pretty V's was 6 hours from water breaking. So pretty fast for first time. It was unsure if labor was fast due to being preterm or I'm naturally fast. Got my answer :haha:

Pacific I understand. I had been nervous with V's being 6. 5 hours is pretty fast too. She is a tallish skinny girl. I was amazed how small she was.

Dobby glad appt went well but she is thorough. Hope A can sleep better at night. Momma's need their sleep.


----------



## claireybell

Oh Flueks she is such a lil beaut <3 How you feeling? Are you both home or taking extra night at the hospital? Has V met her bubba sister yet? So many q’s lol please ignore 

Its completely crazy the whole making a lil human, this time last year i wasnt even pg yet, i never wouldve thought that this time a year on i be holding a 3 month old right now :) 

Am i too smug to say mine take an afternoon nap at the same time??.. lol! Sorry girls! They Only just started doing this though


----------



## shaescott

Flueks awww she’s adorable! Congrats on another little beauty!

Dobs and Gigs I’m too young to be attracted to the female healthcare practitioners etc I see (though I suppose some people’s type is much older than them), but I’ve definitely had “impure thoughts” about female peers lol. I really just don’t find guys terribly attractive irl. I usually only get attracted to guys when I talk to them. Though I have to say certain male celebrities have caught my eye. Cole Sprouse’s dark brooding look as of late has been a weakness of mine haha, his cheeky grin is just wow. On the other hand I find a lot of girls attractive, celebrity and non-celebrity alike. So many girls are just so gorgeous and most guys are just so meh. The first 2 people I ever wanted to kiss were both female friends in middle school. That’s when I realized I was not straight lol. 

ANYWAY.

I’m at home on spring break and I’ve had to wear ear plugs multiple nights because I can hear a mouse rummaging around in my room. It’s driving me nuts. I really hate to kill them but when we’ve done catch and release in the past they always come back, so I went out with my dad and bought some kill traps. Not the poison kind cuz that’s slower and they could die in the walls, I got the ones that snap down on them and hopefully will be instant. Still makes me really really sad.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm like 99% incapable of being into anyone strictly in looks. It has to be personality first. I mean i can have opinions on looks but as far as sexual attraction goes, has to be personality first. Even with celebrities, i am just attracted to characters they play and the associated personality. As an example, I am attracted to Seth Rogan as his character in 40 yo virgin but not him in any other circumstance. And gender is irrelevant, though I am typically more driven towards females...but heck I'd date a trans person etc. if their personality was compatible.

I think the kids these days call it pansexual...? Idk. I'm a bad millennial.

Naps--I got one today! It was brief and I had to hold the baby while he slept but hey! I think they may sync after all. Maybe.

Shae it's funny about doctors...i have some my age now and some much older. It's going to be weird when they start being significantly younger...

Sorry about the mice :/ i think that's the most humane way though. We tried something like that before we got our outdoor cat but the rats never got caught in the traps.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I feel like I’m the same way, like I think I might just be attracted to the characters Cole Sprouse is playing (like Jughead in Riverdale or the character in 5 feet apart based on trailers) cuz pictures or videos of him irl are whatever, which I found out when I looked him up lol. Girls I can find them super gorgeous but I’ve never wanted to be *on* them just by looking at them. To me sexual attraction and romantic attraction are very intertwined. The majority of women my age are physically attractive but I don’t want to be in a relationship with them just because they’re aesthetically pleasing to look at. When I get to know them AND they’re physically attractive, that’s when I’m in big trouble. Sometimes they’re not very physically attractive and I still end up in trouble (in my head, I never act on anything). With guys my age, I find most of them meh looking with a few physically attractive ones. Either way if I get to know them and I like their personality I’m in trouble. I really do think I’m more attracted to personality than I am to bodies. I also used to think I could never be attracted to a trans person who hadn’t transitioned fully (aka top and bottom surgery) but at this point I think if I was in love with their personality I might not give one crap. Idk though, so I’m sticking with bisexual for now. There’s demisexual, which means you aren’t sexually attracted to someone until you form a strong emotional connection with them. Idk if I’d count as that cuz it doesn’t have to be super strong, it just has to be *there*.

Yay for nap!

It’ll be definitely be weird to me when doctors are suddenly my age or younger. I’m gonna have a hard time trusting them because they have so much fewer hours in residency due to the 80 hours per week max law (which is good cuz they were doing 100 hour weeks but bad cuz it spits out much less experienced doctors) and also just that so many doctors suck, to be honest. I always always consult with my mom because she’s not perfect but she’s good in her specialty and she catches errors from her colleagues all the time and she’s insanely smart, her IQ is like 150+ or something. I’ll probably be consulting with her for the rest of her life lol.

I just saw a mouse poking it’s head out from under the radiator and it looked so tiny and I feel so bad now :sad2: it saw me and ducked back under though :/ my room is one of only a few rooms in the house where cats aren’t allowed because they peed on my bed when I was gone. If the traps don’t work my dad suggested putting a tarp over my bed and letting in the cats :haha: Cloud is obsessed with chasing mice when he finds one. He’s super mean to them though, he kinda plays with his food. And before he was born when we had a mouse infestation Shadow would leave mouse carcasses outside my and my sister’s rooms :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Shae- aw man sorry about the mice! We get them occasionally too because of the hay fields all around us. During the summe when they're cutting it makes me scatter. I feel bad too but they'll overrun your house!

Flu- she's so beautiful! And wow no tearing! that's amazing! 

Have anyone used an Ergo baby carrier? I'm buying one tomorrow so hopefully it works well! I'm determined to make this kid like being worn. 

Re: doctors- my OB is older than me, but not significantly. She also has twin boys (I think they're 8 now?) so I feel like she's me, just a few years older. We also have the same name. And I love her. 

This baby is kicking me so low and consistently at the moment. It's painful but my dog is sleeping on my lap. So do I get up to try to move the baby? Or let the dog sleep? 

Also, I took these test... ya know, for science.


----------



## shaescott

Mice update: I heard a trap go off. I went to inspect and I see a closed trap with no mouse. Then I look a foot away and see the poor mouse, shaking furiously. I feel like a horrible human being. I tried to catch it but it was too fast for me. I wouldn’t have killed it if I’d caught it tbh. So I reset the trap and now I’m sitting back on my bed being sad that I put that poor mouse through so much trauma.
ETA: I also saw a little blood where I found the mouse, so it seems it may have been injured by the trap. That’s like the worst possible outcome.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I vote to bring in the cat.

Last thing I'mma say about sexual attraction is all of the above about personality is null and void if I'm ovulating. Then libido is at full force and basically anyone in my age range looks good :rofl:

Green thanks awesome you love your dr. I always wonder what the protocol is on making a friendship with a dr you like, outside of work. Do people do that? 

Another rough night here. Myles fell asleep too early again. He slept a decent first stretch but now he's up and super restless. 

I'm irritated with hubby out of no fault of his own. The business is off to a great start, which is awesome! I am super thrilled about that. The struggle I'm having is him at work all day and coming home telling me how great it is, meanwhile I'm having a rough go feelying ike a sole caretaker for three 24 hours a day with basically no breaks, save a few minutes here and there. And when I do hand the baby off to hin to shower etc, he's all flustered when I return and is eager to give him back.

My back is so sore and i'm so f-ing tired.


----------



## shaescott

Green so sorry about the painful kicks. It’s always a dilemma when it comes to moving a cat or dog off your lap. My cats seem to look at us so sadly when we move them. Re: the tests, wow those are crazy dark lines, especially on the OPK!

Gigs ah yes I think you’ve mentioned your ovulation libido before. That doesn’t happen to me so I find it quite funny. Sorry about the rough night. You’re totally super mom to be taking care of all 3 boys all by yourself while your DH works on his business. I’m so glad he’s having a great time but I’m sorry it’s making things hard for you. You definitely need breaks, no mom can go forever without trading off. 

MICE SAGA: I brought the one cat I trust not to pee on my bed into my room (Cloud) but he just wanted to lie down on my bed and purr, which was cute but I’m impatient, so I let him out and reset the traps. I’ve been listening to music and I was about to go to bed when I checked the traps and... we got one. It makes me really sad but this one looks like it died instantly. I would dispose of it now (especially so other mice wouldn’t see a dead mouse in the trap and know to stay away) but it’s more than just tossing it in the trash and I’m so exhausted I caught myself spelling “lines” as “ligns” so obviously I need to go the hell to bed. I’ll take care of it in the morning, hopefully it won’t be super smelly that fast. I’m honestly hoping it’s the same mouse that got injured before because I want the poor thing put out of his misery but it’s less likely cuz I doubt he’d be fooled by the trap twice :shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Shae - That poor injured mouse!!! I'd struggle with that. 

Flueks!!!! Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## gigglebox

Green i have never seen lines that dark on dip strips. Also it's good to know cheapies will never steal dye away from the test line the way frer's do. I assumed as much based on experience but wish i knew for sure when i was ttc. Oh well!

Yeah the sleeping dog usually wins unless I have to pee.

Shae thanks for the sympathy. I just need to tell him; we have a brutally honest relationship so i'm sure he'll be understanding. Actually to come full circle on this conversation, neither of us were attracted to the other at first. Personality won out after we spent some time together and talked a lot; then attraction came later. 

Btw I don't know how well they work (didn't for us) but they make enclosed snap traps and other ones so you don't have to see the dead mice/rats, you just dispose of the whole thing.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m so glad you have that kind of relationship where you can really talk to each other about issues like this. Re: attraction, SO was immediately attracted to me. He has the stereotypical guy brain that looks at any hot woman and thinks “I’d tap that” :dohh: but obviously he wouldn’t act on that while inside a relationship, don’t worry lol. I was intrigued by him but not his looks I don’t think. Idk for some reason I was just drawn to him like I’ve never been drawn to a guy. Basically the first class I had with him before we even started talking my brain just said “That one. Pursue that one”. It was weird lol. I had no sexual attraction to him at that time, it came a few weeks after we started dating, out of nowhere, in full force.
Re: enclosed traps I did see those at the store. My dad said to just get the regular ones, I had him empty the traps for me this morning. 

MICE SAGA: Woke up to 3/4 of the traps with a dead mouse caught in it (including the one I already knew had one before I went to sleep). One of the traps flipped over it went off so hard :( and one of them was super little and I felt sooo bad, it was like a baby :( I wish I could keep them as pets but clearly there’s a whole litter of them and they’re wild not domesticated. When I was a kid we had domesticated mice for pets actually, though rats are better pets cuz they have personalities. We had rats when I was a baby, and we had a rat named Grace that liked to lick/kiss me. My dad was very fond of them.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, that's a lot of mice in the house in one night! I'd be willing to bet that there are more where those came from...
I have had good success with drowning them. Bucket, a few inches of water and few pieces of grain in the bottom. I'd get multiple a night around my duck house a night. 
I know of very few cats that don't play with their catches. Ours is an excellent mouser, catches the occasional bird but runs from rats :haha: I know that because we had rats in our feedbins. So I put the cat in there and she ran! After that I set the trap and we'd catch them in waves. 4-5 rats in 3 days, and then nothing for weeks. That cycle would repeat a few weeks later.

Dobs, it sounds like you had a good appointment with A. The doctor doesnt sound too concerned yet? Good luck with finishing the report cards! 

As for initial attraction to DH: we met at the local pool in the hot tub! We both had sore backs from our jobs and wanted to relax some muscles... He had the 6 pack, etc but he isn't the huge muscular guy I always thought I'd marry if you know what I mean ;) all he could talk about was cars and fixing them. Kind of boring :haha: But for some reason I decided to give him a second chance and met him again a few days later in the pool which was when things really clicked for me. We just had our 9 year anniversary last month. 

Green, yay you are ovulating! :haha: jk!!! I should have done that after E was born.. for science: "how long does my body think I am pregnant?"


----------



## claireybell

When i was in the chemist the other day getting my prescription i was almost tempted to buy a pg test lol! Just for science also & they were on sale, as if thats not tempting enough haha!

We only see a few mice here n there that our cats will bring in, they sleep in the kitchen at night & you always know if they have caught a mouse as you hear a thudding noise of them bouncing around the kitchen!I remember being pg with Riley & one of them brought one in, half dead playing with it in the kitchen, i got up at silly hr of the night & had to pick it up & fling it down the garden as i couldnt bring myself to do the deed! I really cried after i did it, it really upset me lol pg damn hormones!

Urhh Gigs i have the same issue with my SO re him working & then gets agitated by a crying baby & screaming kids only 10 mins after coming in from work, stresses me out as i feel i never catch a break really!

MrsG love the line porn ;)

Pacific that hot tub meet up date sounds awesome! I met my SO in the local pub lol! But the first time he spotted me i was so drunk i don’t remember seeing him in there hahaa! He obvs made such an impression on me :haha:

Ive never really had any girl crushes tbh.. although i can see why we get them, women are on some level more attractive & smell better than some men lol


----------



## gigglebox

Smell better :rofl: truth!

I also wanted to test! I guess it's not too late. I often see posts in the hpt section on here of new moms with positive faint tests and they're freaking out but end up not pregnant so i am curious...


----------



## claireybell

That be me.. i have days where i feel like i pee loads more than usual & the only time I usually get that is when im pg! I think I would have a mini freak out lol! Maybe I should buy a test to end my poas addiction:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

Lol, thats why I couldn't do the birth control that gets rid of your periods.. I'd freak out after day 35... 

Cb, meeting in a pub sounds so British! Haha!! Sorry if I am stereotyping you ;) so you still gave him your number or how did you guys meet up after the first sight?


----------



## claireybell

Haha Pacific its ok! Meeting someone in the pub is probs the worst place to meet as everyone’s usually drunk or on some level of intoxicated lol but.. 12 into 13 yrs later here we are;) well apparently he spoke to a mutual friend of ours in the pub who was there that night & was asking about me, so next time i was there he sudddenly showed up again ha! I remember seeing him sat at the bar & thinking ‘hotty!’ :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

If tv has toughed me anything it's that we are supposed to meet spouses in the bar, right? ;)

Flueky, how are you doing and adjusting to being a mom of 2?


----------



## Flueky88

CB we could have went home Thursday but I wanted to work with lactation consultant more. The way they kept asking if she had any wet diapers made me feel like she wasn't getting enough. Smaller weight also makes me more nervous with typical NB weight loss. V is very curious and wants to show affection to S. I feel pretty awesome other than tired. I'll forgive you about coinciding naps :rofl: and as for meeting SO in a bar, it's okay. You've been together for awhile now and he sounds like a good provider

Shae sorry about the mice. Had a few back at my parents before and I felt sad for them but know we had to get them out. Good luck getting all them out.

Gigs yay for a coinciding nap :) it can be so refreshing even if brief. Sorry you feel like compared to DH your life isn't quite so exciting. :hugs: I am happy his business is going well. Is your back better now? I was curious about testingas well but don't want to question if leftover hcg or new pregnancy. Another pregnancy would be quite unwelcome at this point.

Greenie that's pretty cool you have some common factors with her and she's a little older. It's nice having someone to relate to and sometimes people forget that doctors are "normal" people too. So cool looking at hpts that are bfp.

Pacific pretty cool meet up story with your DH. I was always so nervous meeting guys or just trying to talk to them in everyday "life". Adjusting to 2 is going well but I've not been alone with both yet. DH seems to be a bit panicked letting V close to S. I know she's got to learn and best to learn now. What about you and adjusting to 2??

AFM I cannot get over how my body feels. If I didn't have after birth pains I wouldn't feel like I gave birth. I have had 0 perineum pain since delivery. I'm so grateful for that. I'm thinking it's due to short push time and no tearing or hemmrhoids. 

S has had her days and nights mixed up since birth. She feeds like crazy all night. I have resolved that co-sleeping will occur more than I'd prefer because she will pretty much immediately wake when laid in bassinet at night. I have to sleep so not going to feel guilty. S has mild cause of jaundice. They just want her to feed like crazy and get skin to skin. My transitional milk is in so i think feeding is going well. My nips get so sore from almost non-stop night feeds but no bleeding. My nips are just wimpy :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Wimpy Nips lol! So glad your feeling fine though Flueks & sounds like everything is settling in :hugs: majority of early Newborns have a touch of jaundice, Hayden looked like he’d been covered in my moisturiser with a hint of self tan :rofl: Aww i expect for V its like having a living baby doll bless her 

Im sure your milk will top her birth weight back up in notime when she loses some of her weight, as shes alot lighter her bod is smaller so the drop in weight shouldn’t affect her too much :) 

Pacific i suppose yes really as alot of people now do online daying & then they usually meet up somewhere public like a bar lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

Phew week from hell over!

Shae having poisoned a mouse I can say you made the right (but still difficult) choice. I’ll spare everyone the details but some things cannot be unseen.

CB I second PL movies make it seem like that’s the organic way of meeting your partner. If you didn’t meet at school or work it’s the bar.

Flueks glad you found a solution to the day/night mix up. A was pretty jaundiced as well. Nothing that didn’t clear up quickly. That’s such a tough spot. They are so fragile but you want them to bond and connect. I think gentle can be taught. A learn how to be gentle with the dogs or goats at the petting zoo. He used to slap them :rofl:

Green lol for science I love you! I had both the k’tan and 360 ergo cool mesh. I rarely used either because A couldn’t fit until he was weeks if not months old. So he never took to it. I like the ergo more. Easier to get in and out of as a single mom and more secure. I really only used it for rare occassions when I needed my hands (flying solo or in general) or to secure A to me. I gave it to my friend and she is in heaven. We used it for hiking and around the house. She just loves it. She had an ergo but mine has all the positions and more air flow

Re lady doctor lol my thoughts weren’t “impure” exactly. Just that she is attractive and laughs at my jokes, so in a different world I’d consider flirting with her. Except then A would need a new developmental pediatrician and they are hard to come by. Definitely been attracted to various professionals but never do anything about it. Would make for a good meet cute. I almost feel like I’d date a girl next. I find myself scoping out more women than men. But I probably also still won’t date lol

Re online dating really?! Coffee is the big thing around here. It’s either dinner date (rare cuz guys will pay and they don’t want to shell out for an unknown prospect), afternoon coffee (most often), or my omg we are so California “want to hike Mission Peak?” date. Like no I don’t want to hike I’m tired af and what if you are an ax murderer?! Although, I will admit I have been on four hiking first dates.


----------



## gigglebox

I forgot to comment on the ergo! I loved it. I had it with Des. I sold it when he was bigger and wish i still had it with Lev but too expensive. A friend gave me a boba carrier and it's been good for a free carrier. I need an insert to use it with Myles though and I don't have one :/ been using the moby wrap for now. Miss my ergo.

Hubs and i did a dog park date once when he was watching a mutual friends dog. I feel like that'd be a good date place or even a place to meet someone...

Fluek i envy your skillful lady bits.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, i am all for co-sleeping. When L was born the nurses basically scared us into not bedsharing and because of the C-section we had to stay in the hospital for 2 nights. Horrible sleep. The first night at home we tried the crib and it was horrible. After discussing it with my midwife, we came to the conclusion that our bed was safe and that we should co-sleeping. 
When E was born (different hospital, more rural too) the nurse said "because I work for union xxx I have to discourage co-sleeping here, but do what you need at home". E was a vaginal birth, so we went home the same day. Been co-sleeping since ;) and I have to say it is very positive on my sleep. 
Glad to hear you are having an easy go at healing so far!
Adjusting to two: I try to keep L involved. We don't want him to get jealous or feel left out since E has a higher need for me. L will ask to hold the baby and I do allow highly supervised when sitting on the couch. The 3 of us also do "snuggle de momma" which keeps L quite happy ;) in return, L shares his blankets with E and gives kisses. It's very sweet how caring he is for a 2 year old. 

Dobs, I have never heard of hiking for a first date! I'd probably do a background check first! :haha: jk!!

Gigs, my brother definitely took my dog to university to meet girls when he was a puppy. What girl doesnt fall for a sweet shaggy puppy! (Look up black briard puppy!) I didn't find out for a few years, he did not tell me that my pup went to university while I was at work. Haha (we both lived at home at the time and attended university)


----------



## gigglebox

Ditto nurses put the fear of god in us about cosleeping with all three kids. I wised up after ds2 though haha. I did it occasionally with ds2, but with ds3 it's been every night! Gotta do what you gotta do.

I forgot who asked about my back but thank you. It's still sore, especially at night...........from cosleeping :rofl:

So I finally broke down last night. There was a lot of of crying. Hubby was understanding and told me he would do his best to help me get a break this weekend...and then ds1 got sick and threw a kink in things. I was supposed to go alone into the city and have an eye exam in the mall and walk around a little...instead i had to take a fairly fussy Myles with me, had no time to walk around, and had to add a trip to walmart to the itinerary to buy meds because, if y'all recall, Des drank what was left and we hadn't bought more yet. 

Myles has Been super fussy today to boot. He's been up since 9 (it's now 7) and he's slept maaayyyyyy an hour collectively. An hour and a half if i'm being very generous with my estimation. 

Anyway last night was FIL2's bday and i just stayed home to sleep when the baby did because i was exhausted and couldn't stop crying anyway. I tried...did my hair, found my only decent shirt that was semi-nice, clean, and fit, and even threw on some jewelry. Well i was emotional and waiting for hubby to get home from work...he was late and didn't tell me, and then myles spit formula on my boob and it was the straw that broke the camel's back. I put him down, took off everything, and texted hubby I wasn't going. I was just crying when he got home lol. He apologized and went with the two older kids. I watched handmaids tale until the baby passed out. Then i ate a handful of chocolate and went to bed too lol

This is reading like an annoying journal entry so i'll stop now.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl i know of briards but never seen a puppy, so I had to look it up! Soooo cute! But I've never met a puppy I didn't find cute...

Definitely good date bait!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Wow, there's a bunch of random stuff to comment on, so I'll do my best.

Re: mice. We've had a couple mouse issues at my house in the last several years. My dad put out snap traps, glue traps, and poison. If we ended up with a caught mouse that was still alive, my dad would very quickly "take care of it". 

Re: meeting SO. All I know is we met in high school and were friends for a few years. I couldn't tell you when our first kiss was and we would just to casual hang outs, so I dunno about proper dates either. The only dates I remember are the first time we messed around and the first time we actually did it. lol

Re: using dogs to pick up chicks. Would totally not work for me. It would probably be a deterrent. lol

Gigs - Hopefully you're all cried out for now and you feel better. And your DH really helps out to take some stress off of you.

Flueky - Sounds like you lucked out with the lack of body pain. FX S's jaundice goes away quickly and she gets her schedules switched back.

Hoping everyone else is doing well.

AFM, not too much to report. Just pretty tired in general. We met up with MIL and he husband for dinner today and they asked if anything was new and we both had to rack our brains for anything that wasn't baby news. We also found out that SO's cousin (and her family of 6) are probably gonna be moving soon. So, it was suggested that we talk to them about things we should consider when looking into a buying a new place. MIL also listed off a bunch of reasons why it'd be better for everyone if we were living together sooner rather than later, everything we'd both already considered but hadn't said out loud. So, I dunno if this'll drive him to actually start looking for a new place before next year or if it's just a case of in one ear and out the other cuz it's his mom.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks arrgghh congrats on the arrival of beautiful Serena and you’re welcome for enabling your labour to come prior to 40 weeks due to my later prediction. That’s amazing that she came so fast and you’re feeling so good. I’m a little worried about fast labour the second time around too. Mine was 5 hours (with induction but they stopped the pitocin very quickly). I wouldn’t really want a home birth either! Re: co-sleeping, ditto everything PL said about midwife reassuring us it’s safe in our circumstances. Can google the safe sleep seven for bedsharing safely if in doubt.

Green your boys are hilarious. And the Ergo is amazing. I have a second hand one and it’s so comfortable and clearly great quality that will last for years. Actually still use it now with Tilly sometimes when not using stroller and she is obv a bit older than your boys.

Gigs I love your “journal entries”! And reading about your frustrating experience had me thinking I’d respond in the EXACT same way. Maybe even now. But postpartum is hard for a while, man. It’ll get better, as you know.

Pretty, hope SO realizes that’d be a good plan!

Random question but do you guys have chewable Tylenol and Advil in the US? I heard you don’t? Tilly eats them no problem when sick coz they’re like candy and it’s soooo much easier than doing the liquid stuff. How about in the UK (ibuprofen and paracetamol... at ethe brand names Nurofen? Calpol?)?

Re: meeting partners, we also met in a bar, though I think I called it a club before adjusting to North American talk (not really a club though, but more clubby than a pub, so I think bar fits well). Anyway it was in London over 11 years ago and I definitely didn’t think I’d meet my partner in a bar. I’ve NEVER done online dating but funnily enough did meet two boyfriends during my teenage years on local chat rooms (around 1999).

Did I ever tell you guys that it turned out that DH lived in the exact same apartment building as my most recent serious ex, at the same time? As in they both lived there at the time I dated each of them (not overlapping in dating FYI). I always found that quite wild considering London is massive and I met the first one online (on MySpace, which I forgot to mention above). And both my serious exes were called Martin and both married blonde women called Jessica and had daughters whose names began with E. K maybe that last bit is a stretch but I do love a good coincidence.

Wow digression AND rambling AND I don’t recall anyone requesting my dating autobiography.

Re: being attracted to women I’ve never really had an opportunity to test it out unfortunately because I’ve pretty much always been in a relationship but I do think there’s sexual attraction there, not as a matter of course but if I really think about it (rarely, since I rarely think about sex period/full stop). Ditto Gigs re: there rarely being sexual attraction before getting to know a person. I think the mystery of being with a woman also makes it more intriguing for me though. I do wonder if I could date a woman. I’d like to think so? My friend in NYC opened herself up to dating women online and declared she’d fallen in love with this wildly attractive woman who was also so kind and hilarious. Her excited, gushing text to me and our other friends the night she went home with her was “guys, I’m 100% gay,” and then the next morning in the cold, sober light of day she succinctly updated us that she sadly definitely wasn’t gay after all. So I guess some people never know until they try it? Kinda sad to think I may never find out in my lifetime. Anyway, rambling AGAIN!


----------



## gigglebox

I'd say there's probably a big leap from finding women attractive to having your face all up in their meat curtains. I also have a friend who tried it --slept with an attractive couple--and wasn't into it whatsoever. She thought she would be but nope. I believe her exact wording was "vaginas are disgusting". :haha:

Obviously it wasn't a problem for me but my experience with being in relationships with women is definitely not so good. We're wayyyyyy too crazy and emotionally needy. Power to the ladies who can do it but I don't think it'd be for me ever again. Fortunately I (hopefully) never have to worry about that!

No chewable meds here except pepto bismol for kids as far as i know.

And if they're tastey, lock them up!


----------



## shaescott

Jez I grew up taking chewable children’s Tylenol and so did my little sister, I think we still have some in the medicine cabinet. So unless they stopped making it, we do have chewable Tylenol for kids in the US. Grape flavor lol. I googled it and target seems to sell it so I think it’s still being made.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs - meat curtains:rofl: my friend refers to them as her ‘slices of beef’ pahahaa!! Im sorry your not catching a break, big hugs hun! I hope you felt somewhat vented or better after having a good cry though, i know i always do, its the hormonal release we all need sometimes! Hows Des feeling today? 

Jez i never think your reply posts are rambling, I enjoy the read :) You should def have a Blog, id follow you ;) Do you follow The Unmumsy Mum on Instagram? Shes great & majority of her posts are bloomin hilarious! Her Book no3 is out this September.. 

We have Calpol & childrens Nurofen but not chewable, we have Adult fizzy effervescent paracetamol (Tylenol) but not for children under 12. 

Dog dates - il put it right out there as i do like Animals but im more of a Cat gal.. dogs, take em or leave em.. but im not a Dog lover as such & i think if i went on a date & they’d bring their dog along id be put off Lol! Although im a sucker for ickle puppies <3


----------



## gigglebox

Des is not well, thanks for asking. I think the flu, or some similar virus, is going around his school and he caught it. Naturally I'm terrified the baby will get it...hopefully Des is the only one. He's been quarantined to his room for now.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs sorry Des is sick :( Fx’d the germs stay away from Myles.


----------



## Jezika

Aw poor Des. I can I imagine the fear of M getting it coz I’m very anxious about these things too. Yet another reason that parenting is so so hard!

CB I don’t follow her but I will now! I don’t have time for a blog sadly. I don’t even have time for important things. Plus I really need to be in a funny mindset to be even remotely funny, and that doesn’t happen much either. Dogs... I love dogs and cats but a lot of dog owners here are so annoying and arrogant about their dogs. In a city like this where it’s costly to have kids and no one has time till they’re well into their thirties, I think people have dogs first instead and treat them literally like their children and expect everyone to fawn all over them, even if they smear their shit all over the pavement, pee in elevators and jump up at you. Though it’s probably also true that the average person here would indeed give a cute dog more attention than a cute baby.

Re: getting all up in meat curtains, I mean obviously the thought has crossed my mind and I’m not put off by it, but the actual thing may well be different.

Chewable Tylenol and Advil are the best!!! And yes they have child locks.


----------



## pacificlove

Ugh, people that treat their dogs like a child... Seriously, it's degrading to the dog to even be spoken to in a childish voice. Dogs don't understand grey, it's black and white to them. Look up the naughty dogge of victoria, bc. This trainer writes brilliantly about dogs! Especially about this kind of stuff...

Gigs, sorry you had a rough go.. seriously: be demanding when you need a few minutes to yourself. My DH has spent 3 full days away (as in leave before breakfast and back after dinner) in the last week, and more to come this week. They really suck, so I demand 20 minutes of alone time in the bathtub/shower on weekends. 
Hopefully Des will feel better soon!

Speaking of sickness: I am scared of measles and whopping cough. 17 confirmed cases of the first and 2 of the second, all within reasonable distance that they could spread to our area.


----------



## gigglebox

I hear you pl. i get horribly anxious about all illnesses so i'm gonna stop here, suffice to say i hope none of our kids get sick with anything ever.

Uggggh treating dogs like children is a peeve of mine, especially like spoiled rotten children. Hubby's aunt had a maltese like that. The thing never walked, always rode in a purse, shit in the house, was yippy as heck, and ate people food including salads. It died of kidney failure a couple years ago and we were all afraid his aunt would go off the deep end. She was very depressed and then got a new dog.


----------



## DobbyForever

We have many dogs as children here in the bay :rofl:

Gigs sorry adds is super sick!

Lol at meat curtains. I agree though but I find the d truly disgusting so if I can overcome that I figure a v is nbd.

Pl I just read about 3 cases of measles in Santa Clara and I am unamused. I know A has his MMR and his daycare requires vaccinations but still ughvtvhkbh

Sorry for the lame post


----------



## shaescott

Hm I think there’s a fine line between treating your dog like your child and letting your dog get away with everything. If your dog has behavioral issues and you just let them do whatever they want, that’s an issue. Parents discipline their children and teach them right from wrong. So if they’re treating their dog like their child, they should be training the dog to behave. Idk, just my 2 cents. 

Dobs ugh that’s awful. All these outbreaks are nuts. Since he got his MMR I’m sure he’ll be fine. It drives me nuts that people don’t vaccinate their kids. My grandmother would’ve killed to have had the MMR vaccine. She got the measles in elementary school and went permanently deaf (fully in one ear, hearing aid worked for the other, but she couldn’t afford a hearing aid until she was an adult). These diseases are no joke and people are like “eh they’ll get sick and then they’ll get better and be immune” yeah sure OR they’ll DIE Karen, vaccinate your crotch goblins.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm going to respectfully request the subject of illness etc. be put in a spoiler please :) anxiety ridden mom here. Thanks


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol shae Bay Area parents don’t discipline their kids either :rofl: 

Gigs hugs sorry! Will do in the future


----------



## gigglebox

Regarding dogs in hubby's aunt's case i think it was more like dpoiling a grandkid. She had one son and is a widow. The son never had kids. Aubt alwayd hoped for a grandkid and i think when reality hit that she'd never get one, she got the dog to fill the void. That woman is a train wreck but she's been through a lot so it's understandable...i mean i guess it wasn't hurting anyone to spoil the dog but she sure was annoying. As i said, very yippy.

I actually painted the dog's portrait after it died as a commission/surprise xmas gift last year. Aunt bawled then was gushing to me about how much she loved it. Would've been a lot sweeter if she wasn't smash drunk but hey ho as cb would say!

Ha! Found a pic of it!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs just to clarify, is it the more serious illnesses and outbreak stuff you want in spoilers or like all medical issues? Sorry if I upset you. 
That’s a gorgeous painting of the dog!

Dobs lol well then I guess treating your dog like your child is the same thing as letting your dog be horribly behaved in your area haha


----------



## kittykat7210

I love dogs but Lewis won’t get one, I’ve been trying to convince him to get a Japanese spitz for years!


----------



## gigglebox

Shar yes the serious stuff and outbreaks 

Kit a spitz eh? What is it you like about them? I think it's funny how people have breed preferences. I mean I know I do...I tend to lean towards dogs with large block heads. Bonus if their faces look like they ran full speed and face first into a wall at birth. Bostons and Frenchies are my favorites <3 Pits are definitely up there..,American bull dogs, too. I could give or take a pug...they're like y as a vowel. You know...sometimes y.

Blah been having the whole debate on trying to move myles into his bed after his first feed or just leaving him to sleep on me because i know he'll sleep better there. Not sure i'm ready to fight that fight yet. 

How did everyone fare with the time change? To be honest it hasn't mattered here with an infant that has no sense of time anyway.

OH CABBAGE! Who had the amazing cabbage recipe? I want it. I found a canbage in my fridge my mom left.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs thanks for the clarification. I’ll try to remember to spoiler that stuff in the future (or I’ll just avoid the topic in general). 
Re: time change, it doesn’t really affect me unless I have to get up early in the morning, which I didn’t this time around. If it was Monday that it changed, I wouldn’t be having a good day lol

Re: the dog conversation, I googled the spitz, I think they’re very cute! I don’t have much experience with different breeds in person, but I know I want a German Shepherd, a pit bull, and a Saint Bernard. I think pugs are adorable, as well as English bulldogs, French bulldogs, corgis, huskies, Australian shepherds, Bernese mountain dogs, cairn terriers, yorkies, and boxers. I’m sure I missed some lol. 
If I was single and a guy was walking around with a cute dog I might go ask to pet the dog, but much more likely if it was a girl walking the dog. I honestly just trust women a lot more. And I don’t think I’d want to talk to the person, just pet the dog and go. 

Someone mentioned a friend who thought she was gay then went on a date with a woman and realized she wasn’t gay, don’t remember who mentioned that. It’s possible if I were to try it out that I’d find I’m not actually bisexual, just biromantic (I know I can be romantically attracted to a woman) cuz who knows? I sure don’t :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Because of the Vaccinations here in uk theres hardly ever an outbreak case but the random cases do pop up here n there, usually as a result of some parents who dont agree with vaccinating their children & catch it from somewhere & so the circle goes around etc.. i can understand why some dont vaccinate but I personally think the pro’s outweigh the cons with vaccines. Since 2013/14 the Whooping cough vaccine has been offered to pg ladies to give the new baby some protection after they’re born

Oh no poor Des bless him, lotsa get well hugs to him & fx no one else catches it. I think Myles will be ok, in our house you’ll always heae no breathing, touching - kissing the baby :hugs:& then bedroom confinement! Gigs that painting is brilliant, such Talent :) Its been aggggggges since ive sat down & done some painting, i find it very therapeutic but i just don’t get the time these days :(

Its Inset day today urhhh! & although i only have 1 more child at home than I normally would, i think ive had my Riley fix of really being at home this past week because he was poorly, hes def better & has been since last week but oh my days hes been winding Nuala up something chronic & its making me see red grrr pfft! & then answering back bei g cheeky when his Dads not around or in earshot!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh i always ask to pet dogs! Actually on our honeymoon there was a lady walking two boston terriers across the street and i actually went out of my way to go pet them, much to hubby's chagrin (he was extremely uncomfortable with me doing this lol). We struck up conversation and ended up suggesting a restaurant that turned into me and hubby's favorite meal ever and favorite place to eat! Sadly it's a 7 hour drive from here but we went back once and plan to go again someday, if it's still open.

Cb what's Riley home for? Des is home today and then two teacher work days on thurs & fri! Bluuuhhhhh her drives me nuts. He's also been very sassy lately! Lots of talking back, lots of "NO!" -.-


----------



## claireybell

Same as Des, a teachers work/training day today.. we all just been to the park, Riley fell over & got covered in mud lol me & my sister were laughing but Riley wasn’t impressed :haha: Urhh it must be the age they’re at, i get lots of ‘No!’ & cheekiness too.. complete attitude! 


Ah thats a lovely honeymoon memory, you should definitely go back again, maybe take a whole wknd together when Lev & Myles are that much older :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

We plan to! We want to have a disc golf road trip :haha: that may be where we go and just hit new courses on the way!


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry gigs, didn't mean to stir anything with sicknesses... Ignore my venting!

I love big hairy dogs :haha: hence briards! For you gigs, if you like big dogs: neapolitan mastiff and dogge de bordeaux come to mind (sorry, nothing small, I think in big dogs)

Can't remember what else I read....

DH let me sleep in this morning, so when he left I realized that I had just over an hour to get myself and 2 kids ready to leave the house for our playgroup. Let's just say we were running right on time, normally I am early! On top of that, L ate half my breakfast and I had no time for my cup of tea.


----------



## gigglebox

Eh, not my taste...not a big slobber fan. 
If y'all like corgis you have to see one of my most favorite videos on the internet.


----------



## pacificlove

Lol, that corgi won't win any dock diving medals ;) cute! 

The Bordeaux dogs I have met weren't huge slobbers. Seen worse in berners...

L was falling asleep in the truck on the way home, got home just before he was fully out. Put him straight to bed and of course refused the nap. He's testing my patience....


----------



## Elliebo

We had our little girl in 2015 since then I have been on no contraception and nothing has happened. My partner and I have separated and I rekindled with an ex recently and have a few questions, sorry for the TMI , we had sex twice one night with the pull out method and once the next night same method. My last period started on 28th Feb, it's usually the 1 of the month I've been looking up that I would be fertile the 8th and 9th and ovulate on the 12th I had sex in the 8th and 8th would the pull out have been effective ? We have spoken about it and feel we would both be happy if I was and is there anyway to increase the chances of it happening as it was a fertile window but not ovulation day ? We live far apart so it's not easy to do the obvious and have more sex .


----------



## gigglebox

Speaking of dogs...guess who's back in my porch...!

Ugh PL i hate when they take car ride power naps!!!

Elli if he didn't pee before the second act of sex in the same night, your risk increases. Are you certain he pulled out in time?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, oh no! Is the owner at least responsive this time?

L didn't even fully pass out in the car.. oh well. DH put him to bed half an hour early, he was going to wait but I insisted. He passed right out. 

Ellie, it's possible. Assuming your guy didnt pull out on time, sperm can survive for a little while inside. Fx you get the results you are looking for ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Skimming but I looove shepherds. Always wanted a a trio of my fav Belgians (Turveran, Malinois, Shepherd). But no time for that energy or hair level lol

I want something low shed so like a poodle mix. I hate buying from a breeder but there are a lot of labradoodle and golden doodle rescues around these parts. I would love a bernadoodle.

I’d get a basenji if they were bigger.

Uvhkckyitx I can’t wait to get A his first puppy though. Luckily I have some great puppy rescues in my area. But sorry to say the sheltie has to head to the sky farm before that happens. I do worry about her. She’s pushing 9 with a slippery knee cap and heart murmur. I have no money for any serious condition either. My cat passed from liver failure at this age as well so I get nervous. 


Sorry rambling!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, we have a ton of doodles in our parts and I have yet to meet one without any major issues. Medical or mental. Just a heads up... Too many unknowns for a $1400+ mixed breed dog in my honest opinion. Most "breeders" don't even do the health testing as they aren't associated with any of the registries and the foundation breeds both have major issues and it should be carried on.


----------



## Jezika

Skimmed too.

I get nervous too Dobs, and I suck with pet death. I’ve always moved out before family pets have died too, and yet it’s still been bad. Esp the moment of finding out... just traumatizes me for a while. I thought having a baby would take the love (and therefore grief) away a bit but I think if anything it’ll just be worse coz now Tilly’s old enough to feel the loss and to probably remind me everyday how the cat is not there, not to mention how guilty I already feel for neglecting him once she came along. Wow that’s dark, sorry. Other than some weird condition, he actually got a pretty clean bill of health recently. Was sure bloods would reveal kidney stuff coz he pees just outside the litter tray recently and is a 8-10-year-old Siamese, but it was all fine. Unless they mixed up his results? Yup my mind goes there.

Ellie definitely possible but I’d say fairly unlikely? 

Gigs I was meaning to ask about the dog. I wonder why the delay in coming back to you. Also, is it a sign?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs did he pick up the dog from the shelter and then not secure him AGAIN?!

Dobs I have an Aussie doodle. We got her from a shelter but it was multiple states away and because of all the stuff going on in our lives at the time we didn’t have time to drive down so we had her flown to us. She was okay but understandably scared when we went to pick her up. She’s a sweetie, very smart but doesn’t like to listen because we didn’t train her properly, and she’s always asking for us to pet her and play with her. So needy :haha: anyway, I agree with PL about the breeder thing. 

Ellie there’s always a chance with pullout but unless he didn’t successfully pull out I’d say it’s very very unlikely.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs what is a bernadoodle?

Yes, i think the dog spent 1-3 nights at the shelter before he was picked up. And yes, once again he is on my porch. I haven't messaged the owner yet. The dog came here last night pretty late and I don't want the guy on my property "after hours". I'll message him in the morning and see what happens. I'm tempted to not text and just see how long it takes for him to reach out to me...i really don't want the responsibility of another pet, especially an older one, but I just love this dog! 

Jez as she's a senior cat I bet they're even looking specifically for medical issues, iykwim, so that's fantastic all was well. Losing pets sucks for sure. I'm still not over the loss of my boston...but he was my first pet (except a puppy i had for less than a week but that is a tragic story for another day) and i had him nearly 14 years. He was with me through every move and major relationship. I love my other dog but I don't think any pet loss will hit me as hard as the boston.

Actually I accidentally came across a video of that dog on my computer the same day this new dog showed up on my porch the first time. Weird, right? Serendipity?


----------



## gigglebox

Also I love pets and am not opposed to anyone aharing any new/recent pics of theirs. Just sayin...


----------



## Flueky88

I've been reading but still adjusting to family of 4 and breastfeeding. S does better if I squish my boob like a hamburger. She prefers to cluster feed at night and I've been cosleeping/bedsharing at night but naps in rock n play. Had her bilirubin level tested yesterday, but haven't heard back. I need to call, it's stil elevated I know but assuming not high enough for intervention or I'd heard from peds office. She'd lost another 2 oz from discharge but still within 10% weight loss. We go back Tuesday for another weight check.

Found out today they didn't reschedule DHs kidney stone surgery and they are booked rest of the month (he only does surgery on Wednesdays). He's booked for the 3rd of April. So crazy. I'm waiting for him to decide if he wants me to call another urology group to see if they could do surgery sooner. 

Dh took a pic of Mocha, S, and V all with me in the rocker. I'll have to get him to send to me so I can share.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I hope her levels are good and she starts packing on the pounds! Good luck on her next appointment. I know the weight gain issue can be nerve racking :hugs:

Can't wait to see this picture!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, sorry to hear they didn't reschedule the surgery! Can hubby actually wait another month or is the pain too unbearable?

E is/was the same with the sandwiched nipple. It really just depends on the position we are in plus he tends to take in a lot of air although his latch isn't bad. So he needs to be burped right at the milk letdown, gets cranky/fussy and pops of the boob: gets sprayed in the face: more upsetting to him :haha: I have a decently strong let down, who likes getting sprayed in the face with milk?
E didn't turn colour until about 10 days old from his jaundice. But because he wasn't lethargic, had the proper diaper outputs (colour and volume), my mw wasn't too concerned.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yikes about the delayed surgery. 

AFM just wanna vent about this crazy luteal phase thing. The Kyleena IUD is making me have week long luteal phases. I’m 7 dpo and I’m bleeding (more like spotting for a regular period but definyely enough on an iud to call this my period, there’s red blood). It’s driving me a bit nuts. They seriously need to put out male birth control cuz I just want my natural cycles back. I also normally have a day of light brown before my period, even before I was on any birth control, and this came out of nowhere. I was super lucky that it didn’t get on my underwear and I only noticed it when I wiped. I’ll be so excited when I get married and have a job and place to live and I can stop taking birth control all together.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I have no idea how the iuds are supposed to work...can you go to a different brand or will it straighten itself out still?

Sorry to say: the best part about pregnancy are 9 months of no worries about getting pregnant for a second baby... If that makes sense? No limitations for timing of sex. 
Ill miss that....


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thanks. They didn't call me back but hopefully hear from them tomorrow or I'll call again.

Pacific his pain isn't bad. He rarely takes a pain pill. My concern is waiting with the size of the stone. Although if his pain was bad I think they'd work him in. So double edged sword situation.

Oh yes pregnancy sex is nice and worry free for me. Ttc sex is next best thing. 

Shae I wonder if a short luteal phase is normal with kyleena?? Honestly i think long term birth control for either sex isn't healthy. I think disrupting your body's natural cycle is harmful. It's why I don't want iud. It's tempting with aspect of not having to track cycle, use condoms and/or pullout. I understand why you use it though. I won't bash anyone who uses it, it's just not for me anymore.


Apparently hubby didn't snap one with the girls and mocha sitting with me. I'll post one later. In the meantime pic sans mocha and one of S.


----------



## Flueky88

Pic of S didn't upload. Here she is


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww lovely pics! I esp V’s expression haha 

Re breeders and purebreds totally. My friend’s doodles are all super healthy and well mannered but they also cost 5-10k because the breeder does run health and genetics and only breeds so many litters. I’d rather roll my dice at a rescue. My Aussie mix is just lovely (she does have some genetic enamel thing) but no other issues.

Bbl A is crying. I picked him up late cuz I was crying at work for an hour for getting reprimanded for something I now realize is not my fault


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I know, she'd never done that before either:haha: anyone way to "fight" being wrongly reprimanded??


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well it made for a super adorable picture

Gigs it’s a Bernese mountain dog mixed with poodle. Also woooow with the dog! Poor thing. He’s lucky he has a safe, even if temporary, refuge

Flueks wtf?! I can’t believe they would just sit there and be like tough s*

I’m just going to see how it plays out.
Long story short we have to sign up for extra duties each year.
I signed up to do this Cultural Day thing.
They picked a date and time and didn’t tell me until THIS AFTERNOON.
It’s of course when I have a meeting and my ultrasound TOMORROW. Literally less than 24 hours notice. Meeting can be cancelled. Ultrasound cannot. Like ffs I could potentially have uterine cancer (unlikely honestly I think cyst ruptured). 
Boss lectures me on my responsibilities.

Shae I bled normal with paragard but afterwards things were never normal again


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs that's not even fair and insanely irresponsible on their part! Wtf?! Did they have a reason for telling you so late?

Fluek that picture is definitely blow-up-and-hang-on-the-wall worthy <3 and i love the close up of little S. btw since I've been watching the handmade's tale...one of the lead characters is named Serena. You aren't supposed to like her but i always have and I still loooooooove that name! It's so pretty. 

Re: dog the owner never texted back and never picked the dog up. He's on my porch still. I feel terrible for him because it's going to be very cold tonight and I can't let him inside. I gave him the cat's heated bed (cat is terrified of this dog, but not ours -- both are cat friendly though haha). I hope it's enough to keep him comfortable. 

I don't know what to do now. We actually played with him outside yesterday. He was nice to the dog and Levin, but he's a bit strong. I'd be afraid he'd accidentally hurt one of the kids in closer quarters. 

Anyway I can't take him back to spca with all the kids on my watch. I guess I could call animal control but he's not causing any problems so not sure what they would do...?

Blahhhhhhhh this dang dog! I wish his owner was just freaking responsible!!!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Dobby thats completely out of order re your work thing! They need to be giving you a minimum of at least a weeks notice for that kind of thing!! I hope your ultrasound goes ok though..

Pacific lol at Milk spray :haha: Haydens had a couple of milk pools by his eyes when ive nodded off feeding him :rofl:

I sometimes need to move my boob out the way of his lil nose as he squishes his face onto me when he feeds haha!

Awww Flueks luuuuuurvly photos <3 V’s face with her hands hahaa love it! You look really well aswell :)

Im stuck to know what to say re the Dog situation Gigs.. would the shelter look to rehome the Dog if the owner didn’t go to collect him?

Riley finally went back to school yesterday woop!! Although he was a complete butt after school but i think that was tiredness more than anything as first day back etc..!

Finally im getting my hair done this Saturday eeee! Im having bright pink underneath & my usual blonde highlights ontop hehe im so excited! Although im sure SO’s cousin whos the hairdresser is more excited to be putting pink on my hair haha!! My hair should look like this, a pic i found on google via Pintrest


----------



## claireybell

:)


----------



## gigglebox

Ohh I bet that'll look amazing cb! Can't wait to see how it turns out. First day back for Des too since last week. He was a complete butt this morning, saying he was still sick, then told me he got hurt bu a grown up girl (which he quickly admitted was a lie), then finally truth came out he didn't want to go because church, which they do on Wednesdays, is too boring lol. So he fought me on getting dressed, then he had a freak out because he couldn't clear his stuffy nose. Then he had a small melt down having trouble with his socks. When all was said and done we were about 20 minutes late to school but he seemed happy to be there when we arrived.

Now my struggle is Lev who is refusing to nap -.- 

Dog update: I texted the owner again, basically said if he doesn't want the dog, just say so. If he does, pick him up asap. I tried to guilt him about abandoning the dog for two days in cold weather.


----------



## pacificlove

CB, looking forward to seeing your hair done! Make sure to share pictures ;)

Dobs, wow! So do you still have to do this special event today or will someone else cover it? Can you go to hr and have them at least written up? Yelling at you for not knowing of this event was totally uncalled for!

Gigs, has the dogs owner responded yet? I'd be tempted to keep the dog too. Even if you don't want to bring him inside, maybe get him a heated dog house and house him next to the flocks. That way he has a "job" and hubby might take to him better ;) 

Update on my emergency C-section vs vbac recovery: 3 weeks post vbac: totally fine! Occasional itching of the scar from the tear. I still feel like my abdomen should hurt like post C-section, it's totally engraved in my head and catch myself pulling myself off the couch expecting pain. Really need to get that out of my head and get the " your abdomen is fine" thought in there.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm jealous of your recovery pl! Ahhh wish i could have had that experience. Oh well! 

Dog owner has not responded. My prediction is he will send an apology text this evening and get the dog and thank me or some such, possibly also will say how this won't happen again. If he doesn't respond at all i'm not sire what to do. 

I can't put him with the flock because the big baby is afraid of the birds :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, if I had had a vaginal birth the first time around, I probably would have rethought child #2 a bit harder. I was ready to walk away from the pain or have someone else take over for me. Imagine all the pain from C-section recovery put into a few hours for labour and delivery instead. I don't know if that's a good comparison... ?

As for dog -- :haha: scared of your birds! At least he won't kill them, so that's a win ;) either way, his presence alone will keep predators away. 
My mw, says they have 3 bear moms living close by. Previous owners always had a dog, but when they bought within 2 years they had those bears showing up regularly. So they got a great pyrenees who lives outdoors to protect ducks, and the bears are staying further away again. Hopefully once they come out of hybernating and with their Cubs, they will leave my sheep alone who are currently at my mw property grazing.


----------



## claireybell

Des & Riley could totally be chums, he is the same with random lil lies & then comes clean, enrages me as i hate lying but i know they all do it! Riley said he was getting his uniform on this morning & after 15 mins still not downstairs, i went upstairs & he was playing with Lego ffs!! Arghh lol! Kids eh?!!

I’ll def share hair pics :) 

Your vbac recovery sounds soooo good in comparison Pacific! I know id be awful in the later part of labour & the pushing, i was awful with Nuala & only got to 3cm Lol!

Seriously cant believe that about the Dogs owner, i know if one of my Cats aren’t about for at least 1 day so let alone a dog who aren’t really able to come/go as they please!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that is total crap. They should give WAY more notice. Even if we love what we do we still have responsibilities outside of work. Hope it all worked out today.

Gigs that's cool there's a character named Serena in the show. It was actually inspired by the show Sailor moon since I'm a huge nerd :) also was a name we considered with V but we didn't want kids having same initials.

Sorry about the dog dilemma again. I wonder if they'd return the dog to him again. Reckon MIL could watch kids if you try to take to spca? In any case it's sad he's such an irresponsible owner.

I'm sorry you didn't get to experience a vaginal birth and recovery with it. I think women that have C sections are tough. I mean having a major surgery and having a NB to care for, that is tough. So kudos to you. 

CB thank you. I haven't lost as much as I did with V. At least I feel well though and I can work on more weight loss later. Can't wait to see hair pics!! Reminds me that I need to do a "crazy" color while I'm off.

I think if your labor wasn't progressing it would be awful. Fast labors are intense as it seems rest between contractions are super short but I could remind myself that it's brief even though intense. I did scream while pushing but not because it was intense pain but more as I was trying with all my might to get rid of that pressure. As I've looked back I'd opt for an unmedicated birth if we decide to have one more. Not that I think I'd even have option of epidural. If my labor time was cut in half again it'd only be 90 minutes!!

Pacific so glad you've had a faster recovery this time. I will say my recovery has been much more pleasant this time. I do need to remind myself not to try to do too much or bleeding picks up.


----------



## Flueky88

AFM S's bilirubin level was normal, woohoo!! Her color is looking better too. She wanted to feed a lot today so thinking growth spurt. We did go to a Japanese restaurant without V. Was nice to enjoy a calm lunch out. V gets fussy because she can't run around places so it was nice to not deal with that. We also stopped at Carter's to buy V some 3t clothes as she's almost ready for them. 

I also ordered lactation cookie mix. I fixed them this evening and they are okay. I can taste the blessed thistle in them. I don't think I'm having a supply issue but hope it'll help when I start pumping to build a bit of a stash and so S can be familiar with bottlefed breastmilk once I return to work. Little miss is a week old today.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm i see what you're saying about pain being amplified in a shorter amount of time. Personally I can't fathom a birth experience (pain wise) worse than ds2 (ie 36 hours of back labor, folloeed by emcs). Thinking of that pain being more intense and packed into a short time...I'm not sure which would be worse tbh! But it'd be worth it for the better recovery I think. It definitely is rough trying to caretake for kids whilst recovering from surgery. 

Pl that's funny you are in the habit of bracing your phantom wound haha.

Cb it makes me feel a but better that our kids have similar bad habits haha. It's hard to know what's "normal" with the first one going through the stages!

Dog update -- no update. Owner has not responded. Dog remains on the porch. I fed and watered him.


----------



## pacificlove

So it's normal for my 2 year old to fight me on dinner? "No dinner, cookie!" Is part of almost daily conversation...

Gigs, your labor with Ds2 sounds similar to mine with L. While recovery is quick on vaginal birth, the pain changes in each stage. While I wasn't able to talk through labor, I was able to talk in between contractions while pushing... DH was quite surprised, lol, so was I!

A few days ago, I read an article that we should not call it natural birth vs C-section as it's insulting to those wishing for different deliveries they had. Both are births, one is vaginal, the other is csection. A natural birth technically is something we would have had 100 years ago with the higher chance of death associated too.

As for the dog... Dang, how is hubby taking to him?

Afm: I think L officially has food allergies, to fish! My quick read on the internet says, they typically don't outgrow fish allergies :( he blew up in hives right away, we gave meds which calmed it down. Then DH took some and rubbed it on his back: within 5 minutes there were hives in that spot.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek forgot to say up until this show, Sailor Moon was the only association I had with the name lol! Used to loooove that show. Sailor Jupiter was my main lady. In fact Lev just pulled out my old Sailor Jupiter doll yesterday and was playing with her, pulling her boot on and off her only remaining leg :rofl:

Pl I don't wish that labor experience on anyone. Sorry you went through similar with L. I do remember the pain eased up quit a bit when pushing. It almost felt good in a way...? Maybe "relieving" is a better choice of word. Noooooooo poor L! I'm sorry he's allergic! Will you taken him to an allergist? One of my acquaintances here has a daughter who is insanely allergic to peanuts. Evidently they've been trying to expose her to very minute amounts over the past year to work up a tolerance (under the supervision of an allergist). Well yesterday was the day of her trail run with more peanuts. She had to do it at the hospital and good thing they did as she failed miserably. An 8th of a teaspoon swelled her throat closed! That was the first trial amount. She had the epi shot and is ok but they're going to see what else they can do. Can you imagine? That would be terrifying as a parent. All this to say i hope L's reaction stays minimal! Is it all seafood or just fish? 

Hubs is very not happy about the dog but he's warming up to him. I spent some time with dog and Levy on the porch and before I could stop him, Lev got up in his face and goes "HI!" I was really nervous but then dog just licked Lev's face lol -- cute but also gross as he's made a toy of some deer bones he's found in the woods. He's been going and dragging out the body piece by piece. Insert vomit face! At least it's just bones and hide though...sorry probably tmi lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, awe that's so good he's great with a kid in his face! Apparently I did a similar thing as a child. Mom had a neighbor with her miniature pinscher at the front door. A neighbors neufundland dog gets away and charges towards us. I step in,grab him by the jowles (as in we are face to face Because that's how young and small I was) and say "you will do nothing to my little friend!". Meanwhile mom and neighbor are in a panic "the child, the dogs! The child, the dogs!" But neufie just wagged his tail....I could have lost my face. I was good friends with both dogs after too ;)
And gross on the deer bones... You could always get him some from the butcher, some still give them away for free when you say it's for a dog.

As for allergies: two of dhs brothers have allergies. One is shellfish, the other is nuts. So far L has only reacted to this one type of fish, and honestly we don't have fish as a regular staple on our table (and never shellfish, if I don't like it, I won't cook with it ;) ) he's had different fish before but obviously allergies change so he could be allergic to them now? The worst part is: DH cooked the first fillets and the frozen bag ripped so he threw it out. Now we both can't remember what this fish is called. when DH made these fish fillets the first time,L refused dinner, so didn't have any that time.

Are your friends going to continue to desensitize for nuts?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no! Was it a white fish of some sort? That id frustrating. And whaaaa you don't like shellfish?! We can't be dopplegangers anymore :rofl:
Yeah that friend is going to work with a new set of specialists to try some things. 

Dog update: i called spca and basically if i turn him in he'll be up for adoption again. Owner will not get him back. They said they are going to reach out and find out why owner sucks at being an owner. They also said he could sign the dog over to me but no one can even get a hold of the guy so fat chance there. 

I've been thinking about it a lot and i think a new, capable owner would be best. If the kid were all older I'd consider taking him in but it's just too much right now I think and too stressful worrying about how he'd do inside the house. If he stays outside there is still the possibility he'll run off eventually since he's a proven runner. Also, I live off a fairly busy 55mph road and i would feel so awful if he ever got hit by a car. 

Lastly the cat goes into hiding whever the dog is around and it's not really fair to the pet we had first. 

We'll wait until Saturday and mull it over before we decide for sure but my head is a firm "no" even though my heart wants to keep him!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs my impulse buy. Long story for later

Sorry Mia. Ultrasound was healthy which is odd because my lower side hurts like hell and I’m bleeding again (started before ultrasound). And it’s not period bleeding. I’m just bleeding. So this is the second time in one cycle I’m bleeding before period


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhhh a halfmoon betta! I'm a bit jealous! I actually just broke down my last tank. This is the first time in probably 7 years or so I'm without a fish tank. I even got rid of my 5 gallon; donated it to Des' classroom.


----------



## gigglebox

So me & hubs dtd for the first time since before Myles was born because I finally stopped bleeding. Omg it sucked! So painful! Definitely used lube but still felt like a burning/tearing sensation. I'm 99% sure it's hormone related. This happened last time too before things regulated but I don't remember being quite as painful.
Any suggestions?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Been pretty busy and falling asleep with Alex every night, so I haven't been able to reply to everything. Will definitely do that tonight though.

Just a quick, selfish update. I was able to find a hb briefly a couple times this morning with my doppler. :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- that's fantastic about the heartbeat! When is your scan? Next week, right? Or did I make that up in my head lol 

Pl- thank you for updating about the vaginal delivery recovery! It's defiantly my first choice. 

Gigs- what kind of dog is it? Pit mix I think you said? Ugh I wish we could take the dog! I'm such a sucker for dogs. Haha we really wanted to keep the pit we found but with kids it's so scary because you don't know the dog. We ended up adopting him and finding him a home on our own since our shelter said basically they would end up putting him down. Even though it was the SPCA they're over crowded. It's so sad. We paid almost $200 for him too! 

Dobs- I'm glad the ultrasound was normal but concerning about the bleeding. Have you talked to your doctor? Or they just don't think anything is wrong?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I was just going to suggest maybe to foster the dog? That way he stays out if the shelter but is still adoptable through them.
As for dtd, lots of lube, a lot! Or maybe a different position? I actually was talking about that topic with my midwife yesterday. When I asked her "arent we supposed to wait 6 weeks anyway?" Her reply was that it's more of a whenever you feel comfortable, just remember you can still ovulate. ;) bacteria can enter without a penis poking around in there. my bleeding hasn't completely stopped yet, more of a smidge where I don't quite want to leave a liner out yet...

Dobs, I am sorry to hear about the pain on top of the random bleeds. Fx you get answers! 

Pretty, yay for HB!

Green, nice to hear from you! How is the pregnancy going so far? DH been able to come home more often?

Afm: as mentioned, my mw was here yesterday. E gained one kg! in 2 weeks. So that's just over 2 lbs.. I thought he looked bigger...
Also, at the moment, we are more and more leaning towards being done with having more kids. Wait a year and see where we are at...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Green - Ya, my scan is on Monday. Definitely feeling better about it. Gonna try to find it again this weekend.

PL - Yay for E's weight gain. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Green howdy! When is your next ultrasound? How are you feeling?

About dog, I am going to talk to hibs about it tonight and see what he wants to do. If we are going to keep him I want him to be an indoor pet. If hubs is vehemently opposed then he goes to the shelter. Fostering is an idea...I'll have to think about that one. Although I don't think SPCA would be to keen on me fostering a dog outdoors.

PL wow that's some impressive weight gain! I'm pretty such Myles has gone through a massive growth spurt. Less than two weeks ago he was fitting nicely into nb clothes, 0-3 were a little big, and 3-6 were massive. He's now wearing the 3-6 no problem (at least short sleeves, long sleeves/legs are still a little long). 

I think we may be done, too. I just don't want to do the newborn thing again...but more than that I'm looking forward to the next stage in life with older kids who don't wonder off when you don't hold their hands and family vacations and eating out at restaurants, etc.

Pretty I can't wait for your ultrasound pictures! I'm impressed you were able to find it so early. I found it once at 8 weeks then couldn't find it again and i freaked out and cried. After my next ultrasound confirmed all was ok i got rid of the doppler!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific thats great weight gain for E :) im hopefully getting Hayden weighed next Tuesday.. hes not been weighed since 6wks ooops but hes def gaining! I find boys fill out lots quicker! 

Glad the scan went well Dobs, did they say any indication of why u were bleeding then?? 

Pretty thats amazing about finding the hb <3 How u feeling generally? 

Gigs forgive my bluntness but was it painful & difficult to get it in there? Lol! Mine is most uncomfy most times but it has gotten easier.. once its in its fine & i get abit more flexible down there, all i can say is lots of lube, real slow to begin with, i find ontop back to him positions are more comfy but it will get less uncomfy the more u do it. I think bf’ing def has a part in the uncomfyness aswell. Oh i also did google about it when we started again & lots if women said to explore ourselves first & maybe try toys before dtd to stretch things .. i think its more frustrating for our blokes! 

Hair day tomorrow ahhhh im excited lol


----------



## claireybell

A wee bit of 13-14wk old baby spam ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

Awww Clairey he just melts my heart!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks all. I switched doctor’s and the new one said based on yesterday/a previous ultrasound and the symptoms that she thinks I have PCOS. So she said I can try losing weight and if that doesn’t help then I can use medication. I’m not putting hormones back into my body so I guess if my latest weight loss venture doesn’t work then this is my new normal.

Gigs yeah I had a 10g glofish tank but I hate glofish. So figured buying a new tank costs less than changing the hood/lights on that tank. I was tempted by a 55g (complete set for only $120). I’ve never gone over 30g. And I would need a stand (mine is only good up to 10g). And I just don’t want commit to that much work. Never had a 5g though so this is new lol

Pretty congrats on the hb!!!

Omg cb that smile already!!!!!! Love!

Off to read the page I missed got bombarded by gossip I was getting moved from my school site because numbers and one teacher has to go


----------



## DobbyForever

To clarify I’m not lowest on the totem pole so ffs all the tears over nothing


----------



## gigglebox

Man it's only been 8 weeks! How is it so painful?! I do think hormones play a role...butbyeah the whole thing was painful. It got a little easier as we approached the finale but still not too pleasant. I'm guessing when myboeriod returns and things regulate it will get better. Hopefully it's earlier though...

I can't wait to see your hair!

Final dog update: he tried to eat one of my ducks today so he's got to go. I'm taking him to the shelter tomorrow morning. 

Basically he ran into the woods with one then tried to bury it for later. I chased after him (it was a shit show because I was also yelling at the kids to stay inside); JUST caught the tail end (literally) of him burying the duck before he ran off. Thank God because i would have never found it! She was under a pile of leaves and I couldn't tell anything was there. I pulled her put and she has a puncture wound and was in shock, but ok. There's so much more to this story including the duck getting inside my house and splattering blood around (i set it down near the door to get the kids back inside and it sprang to life) and the dog going after the flock again but i don't feel like typing it all out. It was crazy and dog has to go.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Gigs I’m so sorry! So glad the kids were safe and obedient and that you found the duck! Hugs.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs omg I don't blame you about the dog situation. It sounds like a stressful day. As for sex, a vibrator really helped me. DH and I managed to dtd 5 weeks pp with me using a vibrator. The clit stim helped distract from pain from vag. It wasn't necessarily a great experience but it was easier and future sessions were easier. Also we did try prior to 5 weeks but was waaay too painful. I had a lot of perineal pain from that delivery and 2nd degree tear. Sorry for the bluntness.

CB i love that smile. Enjoy getting pampered and looking forward to hair pics.

Pacific that's a great gain for E!!

Pretty can't wait for your scan :)

Dobby sorry for probable PCOS diagnosis and stupid rumors at work :(

AFM V seems to have gained 4 ozs from Monday :) breastfeeding has been a much better experience this time. Just trying to feel confident in myself. 

I got a call from urologist that they could work DH in on Wednesday so his surgery is next week. I hate I won't be there but a hospital is no place for a NB.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek glad they could get him in sooner! Great news. Also great news on the weight gain! Hmm i'll have to consider the vibe thing. Yeah I guess my surprise is partially due to not having a vag delivery. I didn't even labor this time. 

Dobs that is crazy about pcos! Did anyone ever suspect that before? At least you have an answer I guess.......

Cb such cute pics!!! When did he start smiling? Myles hasn't yet and I can't wait! He has given me a half smile twice and that's it. Lots of cute awkward facial expressions though haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueks so glad they found an appointment! Will someone be able to go with him? It’ll be fine though. You gotta do what you gotta do.

Also such great news about the weight gain!

I have always had issues with cysts. Since my first pregnancy. I had a cyst in my uterus. Then my second pregnancy I had a huge ovarian cyst. Supposedly they mentioned it at my last ultrasound but I don’t recall and it’s not in my conditions lists. It makes perfect sense though. I gained hella weight which is known to exacerbate PCOS. I’m my heaviest and I healthiest


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry about the duck and the dog! So much for being scared of them... hopefully the shelter will be able to find him a livestock free, caring home.
At least ducks usually heal up pretty easy. There is good in the bad.


Flueky: yay! Happy for your hubby that they were able to squeeze him in. Speedy recovery to both of you :)
Second yay for easier breastfeeding time and weight gain.

Gigs, same question: did no one think of PCOS before? Oh, and I am still waiting on the work update ;) how did that play out?

Cb, such cute pics! How is he already 14 weeks old?? I can hardly believe that ours is already 4weeks/1 month old tomorrow!

Can't wait to see your new hair tomorrow :)


----------



## pacificlove

E managed his first diaper blow out tonight, the type where only a bath will do after. Of course right at Ls bedtime and the one night this week where I am on my own...


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry PL! Life has the worst timing.

Yeah idk I have always been told I had follicles but they said it’s normal. But I guess not that normal? Idk. It’s whatever. Going to try diet and exercise before meds. But damn I’m barely spotting and it hurts like heck.looking back on my old threads of wonky cycles as far back as 2016 some members did ask if I had PCOS

My coworker went in and talked to my boss. They let her cover me and aren’t making me make up the hours. I would like to. I wish I could do her hours but we work different instructional schedules so I can’t. But my boss and I have been avoiding eye contact all week :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Pl nooooo I'm sorry! Well after tonight's duck fiasco whilst on kid watch alone I do have to agree often life has a way of testing us at the worst times! I hope the kiddos at least slept well for you after all that :hugs:

Ahhhh Dobs that makes sense. I am sorry for your diagnosis but silver lining it didn't really seem to affect your fertility. Hmm is this the boss you liked? Hopefully things blow over quickly.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - He looks like a happy little guy. Looking forward to seeing your hair pics. Makes me miss having an alternative hair colour. lol

Gigs - Sorry you're still dealing with all that dog drama. Hopefully once you take him back, it'll be over once and for all. And can't really offer any sex advice that hasn't already been suggested. FX it won't hurt as much next time. :/

Flueky - Glad to hear BFing is going well and that DH will be getting his surgery soon. Just out of curiosity, what position did you birth in?

PL - That sucks that you were alone during E's blowout. C'est la vie, right?

Dobby - Doesn't PCOS make you gain weight though? I thought that's one of the reasons the woman from My Big Fat Fabulous Life is so big. Either way, good luck with your weight loss. And I hope your pain eases up soon.

AFM, was able to find the hb again tonight, but it moves away kinda quickly. So, I guess it's good that I have an active Munchkin. Not as much boob soreness as before, but my full uterus feeling has been more frequent. No morning sickness per se, just the immediate strong hunger pains. That being said, this morning, just a couple mins after I put the doppler away, I needed to rush to the bathroom and ended up having a very soft BM, thought I was gonna throw up (but didn't), and started sweating like crazy. Sorry, TMI. The feeling only lasted a few mins, but it was intense and hasn't happened again since.

Anyway, going to ComiCon tomorrow and I'm both dreading and looking forward to it. I'm looking forward to dressing up and getting to meet Ron Perlman and Dan Fogler (Jacob from Fantastic Beasts), but not so much the having to wait in line for everything (especially with a toddler) and hoping that SO will agree to drive me downtown cuz he's been in a bit of a pissy mood tonight. May have to bribe him with dinner and sexy times. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hey ain't no shame in sexy bribes :haha:

Oooooh good question about the birth position !
PL same question!

Aw thanks. Yes dog will be going to the shelter first thing this morning. I felt really badly for him up until the duck attack...so I guess in a way it was a good thing...? It certainly helped me make the right decision. Also at least now i know he's not good with poultry; I was originally going to tell them how great he's been with the birds. I'd feel terrible if someone with chickens or something adopted him then he killed their flock! Anyway I believe it's a no kill shelter so no worries there. I just hope he finds a loving home with a responsible owner.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs hormones also play role in the pain too.

Dobby his mom should be able too. She put in a time off request. His dad is another option though. Glad your coworker could cover the event for you. 

Pacific not looking forward to diaper blowouts. Of course the timing had to be terrible as well.

Pretty funny enough... on my back :rofl: I'd planned on using a sheet around labor bar to pull but didn't need it. Have fun at ComiCon!! Oh and no shame on using sexy time ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs life does happen for a reason. I’m glad you are more at peace with rehoming him and how nice a no kill shelter! We have very few and they are very choosy about what animals they take in. But one nokill shelter is soooo SF Bay Area. They don’t have kennels or cages, they have rooms and condos. They have individual air quality control. They’re decorated to mimic living rooms. They have a nice (members only) dog park. Two actually, small and large. Small dogs can go in the large at owner liability but not the other way around. They have to prove vaccination and pass a behavior test. They have solar panels and reclaim their water. Lol. I used to be a student volunteer back when it was a typical shelter and did a report on it in college when they moved. Humane Society of Silicon Valley in case anyway is like wtf is she talking about lol

Pretty so glad you’ve been finding the hb multiple times. Your scan is this week, right? Hf at CC! I have never been. A is a runner lol. I can’t take him anywhere where standing still is required :rofl: even with a leash (which upsets people I guess they call them safety tethers now lol). I trust my dogs off leash more than I trust him outdoors. And I don’t trust my dogs lol

Yeah I read somewhere PCOS makes it hard to lose weight, but weight gain makes your symptoms worse. It’s like self fulling prophecy much? Lol. And worse all the foods I’m not supposed to eat are keto friendly so after my two week keto reset I may need to look into a new meal plan. Blah

Re fertility it is nice to have the diagnosis after having a child so I know it’s possible. I figure lack of decent, single men will be a bigger fertility issue than PCOS at this point.


----------



## gigglebox

:rofl: lol dobby that's probably true. And dang with a shelter like that who cares if dogs end up there!? Sounds luxurious. There was something similar in northern VA but they were a "pet resort and spa".

Dog update, final installment: dog has been given to the shelter. The workers were all bitter with me that he was back and at how irresponsible and non responsive the owner is. They called and left voice mails and have heard from him either. The woman who did his intake work made it pretty clear the dog will not be going back to that owner unless he has a "really really really really good excuse". Well short of being in a coma, I'm thinking he'll be lacking in the good excuse category.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’d be right pissed too. Wtf is with that owner. Hopefully the dog finds a nice home. On the bright side, at least the people there care enough to be angry and not just give him back to the owner. They’ll take good care of him in the meanwhile. How is the duck doing today?

Seriously that shelter is better than our doggie hotels at pet smart haha.

But yeah I was talking to my divorced friend with a kid about A’s age. She’s been on dates. I haven’t found anyone worth going out with. But we’re both just eyeballing our finances like hmmm when our kids hit kinder can we have a second on our own?

Does anybody watch Bridezillas?! Because omg every season it gets so much crazier.


----------



## claireybell

Oh my the poor lil Duck, hows he/she doing today Gigs? Cant believe the shelter were Bitter with you though as you were doing the responsible thing & your not the owner?! Fx he finds a real lovely caring owner. 

Pretty, sounds like a random bout of pg diarrhoea hun.. has it happened since? U should def get a funky hair colour hehe! 

Gigs, Haydens been really grinning & smiling load the past few wks but properly started half smiling around 7wks & its just grown really, completely melts me heart, him & Riley sit there having themselves little gurgle conversations its sooo cute <3 Aww have u managed any half smiley pics yet of Myles? 

Flueks that’s great about hubs surgery, im guessing its a straight forward procedure.. 

Dobs ive never seen BrideZillas but sounds crazy hahaa! I bet you’ll randomly meet mr right when your not really looking, you deserve happiness, your a lovely person :hugs: 

So my hair looks very bright lol! I been trying to snap an ok pic that shows it all off, SO’s cousin took a couple but il try & get a better one tomorrow but il upload what she took :) 

Oh Gigs i watched the first episode & part of episode 2 of the Handmaids tale... I am slightly hooked now, storyline is crazy! I felt very sad watching it..


----------



## claireybell

Uploading keeps failing ohhhhhh


----------



## DobbyForever

Noooo I want to seeee


----------



## DobbyForever

Well spoiler alert this stripper put whipped cream on this girls booty and set it on fire!!! And idk if she farted or it had something it in but it like had a mini explosion :rofl: like wth


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs that's on bridezilla! Holy moly! I might have to find this show :haha:

Gigs, fx the dog finds a lovely home.. I am still worried the previous owner will trace it back to you somehow?
How is your duck healing?

Birthing position: kinda sitting up, leaning back. Essentially on my back in between. 

Been meaning to comment on the "us no longer being twins based on me not liking shellfish" :haha: I don't mind the flavor, but for me it's a texture thing...it's gross! Lol

CB, boo on failed uploads! I was looking forward to the pictures!

Dobs, that shelter sounds fancy! Better then a lot of vacation kennels here!
Provided my upload works: here is a picture that came across my newsfeed today: I laughed and thought of you ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Cb waaaaaahhhh I want pics! Handmaids tale never gets any happier, heads up. It's a good show but horribly depressing. No pics of Myles smiles yet. He's only done quick flashes of the awkward crooked smile. I'n hoping hecdoes proper smiles soon!

To clarify the shelter staff is irritated with the owner, not me.

Duck is ok...a little slow today but was out foraging with the flock.

Pl at this point I don't care if he knows i turned the dog in. Honestly i'd happily chew him out and ask him where tf he's been all week.


----------



## shaescott

I’ve been reading and just not responding, sorry! 

CB Hayden is sooo cute! He looks so much like Nuala when she was a baby!

People asked if the short luteal phase is normal on Kyleena, apparently the answer is yes. My mom says it’s normal on an IUD, so I guess this is my life now lol

Dobs glad you finally got an answer in PCOS, it does make sense. Sorry it took so long to get there. 

Gigs aw dang about the dog and the duck, I had been rooting for the dog until then. I’m sure he’s still a lovely dog but I agree he’s got to go. Glad the shelter agreed the old owner is not getting him back. 

Okay that’s all I remember. 

I need a new phone. My battery is failing. It’s an iPhone 6s and I’ve heard they mess up the old batteries to get you to buy a new one and I wouldn’t be surprised at this point. Picture added so y’all can join me in saying “what the actual f*ck”.


----------



## Jezika

Wow Shae, that sucks. Also wow coz I didn’t even know there was a battery thing in settings so I just checked mine out and it seems I have 83% of the battery capacity that I had when my phone was new 2.5 years ago.

Dobs I’m glad you’ve finally gotten to the bottom of your bleeding. I read some interesting stuff about PCOS a few years ago when I thought I had it. Who knows how legit this all is, but in case you’re interested: The Surprising Truth About PCOS (It's Not an Ovarian Disease)

CB I was soooo looking forward to seeing your hair, wtf?!!! It’s prob good that it’s bright now coz it’ll probably fade a bit anyway? Hayden’s smiles are heart melting indeed.

Gigs I’m sorry about your poor duck and the dog turning like that. Will you get to find out if he’s rehomed? What was his name btw? I always wondered.

Flueks that’s good that DH is getting the op soon. How is V doing with her new baby sister? Smitten? Serena is a total cutie btw!

PL ah I so don’t miss those huge blowouts. They used to drive me mad. So much hand washing the clothes coz we only had communal laundry at the time and the poops stain.

Pretty that’s so reassuring that you found the HB! Hope CC was fun! I think one of my clients went today and she was super excited, and that’s really the only way I know about it. Share pics if you can!

Hmm I’m sure I forgot something.

AFM...

Warning: a lot of complaining coming up.
TL;DR —> I’m a little bit stupid but so are laundry detergent and dishwasher manufacturers.

So, I had some stupid calamities happen lately. Bought some dishwasher tablets in a desperate hurry a few days ago and then this morning hubby revealed he has a bone to pick with me coz he was giving Tilly breakfast when he noticed all the plates STANK of laundry detergent. Yeah I accidentally bought laundry detergent capsules. Those really strong ones that probably have the worst chemicals in them. He claims it’s obvious from the packaging (has capitalized warnings about being harmful if swallowed and to keep away from children, a child lock, and a less visible mention of added Febreeze, idk, plus I guess the brand — Gain — is clearly a laundry detergent brand) but it actually doesn’t f***ing state what it is ANYWHERE on the front of the packaging. What if I came from overseas and had no idea what I’m looking at? I swear I’ve found this a lot of laundry stuff in Canada. It’s been impossible to figure out wtf something is (fabric softener or detergent?). I really don’t know why it’s like this, and it’s not just a single brand. I feel murderous. Also, I went back to the store today and saw that the laundry detergent capsules are RIGHT next to the dishwasher detergent capsules (which did have “dishwasher detergent” on the packaging). I still feel like an idiot, but to be fair, I was with two friends who were yelling me search for these and decide which one to buy, so essentially three grown women (and all PhD students) missed this. K so I know it doesn’t sound like a big deal, but it’s coated every single thing in the dishwasher with this really strong detergent smell. I swipe my finger on a plate or glass and my finger stinks! Even after scrubbing by hand I can still smell it. And same story re: every internal inch of the dishwasher, yet we’ve run it several times. If the smell is there, so are chemicals, possibly those “harmful” ones the packaging was at least courteous enough to warn about. Another annoyance is that our dishwasher has a little LED light labelled “sanitized,” which to all intents and purposes seems to indicate when the sanitize cycle is complete. However, I spent almost an hour trying to figure out how to actually use the sanitize function (most of the dishwasher models from our dishwasher brand seem to have a sanitize button, but pie model doesn’t), only to discover that our model does not have a sanitize feature (hence no button), and yet it does have a “sanitized” indicator light?! Wtf? And it took me an hour to find this out because the website where I could find the manual had the most illogical and perplexing path to finding the information I needed, and then required me to “log in.” For my dishwasher. In the end I had to dig our manual out from storage. Honestly, I’m just staggered by the extent of incompetence I increasingly find myself encountering (even if some of it is admittedly my own). In other calamity-related news, our pizza dish thing fell behind the oven’s warming drawer and stopped the drawer from being able to close, and it took me forever to figure out how to remove it. Ironically, I tried a dozen things before quite easily finding the solution via googling. First world problems, I know, I know, but infuriating nonetheless.


----------



## gigglebox

Wait so what are you doing about the tainted dishes? Or the entire dishwasher for that matter? What is the solution when the smell remains despite multiple washes? 

The dog's names was officially Eli, unofficially Shadey. This is because of an eminem song i had in my head at the time he showed up the second time ("guess who's back, back again. Shadey's back. Tell a friend.") The song had been in my head for days so it felt fitting.

Shae maybe it's an Apple conspiracy or maybe your battery is on the fritz? This happened to my old 4s. I just ordered a new battery and iphone tool kit online, then followed a YouTube video to replace it myself. Easy peasey! 

Ugh my stomach is royally f'ed tonight. Already had an urgent bathroom situation and now waiting to see if this is a case of "something i ate" or a bug. Reeeaaaallllly hope a stomach bug hasn't infiltrated the house!


----------



## claireybell

Let’s see if we can get the upload... i need to Straighten my hair today so il do another pic hopefully show it off more ha ;)


----------



## claireybell

Wow that uploaded weird lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby OMG those dogs at that shelter live better than some people. Here's hoping you can lose more weight and get your symptoms better controlled. Oh and wtf that's on bridezilla?!?! I don't have cable or satellite. We do have one of those boxes where we pick up local channels and a few odds and ends. 

Gigs glad he will most likely not be getting his dog back. People like him don't deserve animals. Hope Ducky continues hanging in there. Really hoping it's not a stomach virus going around.

CB it should be pretty simple. He's really hoping no stent this time. Maybe he won't since he only has a stone to his right ureter and not both. I love the hair :)

Pacific :rofl: keyto diet. 

Shae I had wondered if short lp was typical with kyleena. Glad you've got your answer that it's normal. Also, I hate how Apple does that. I'm sure they aren't the only ones so I can't get all torches and pitchforks against Apple.

Jez V adores her sister. She is loving and concerned. I think some jealousy that's coming out with some extra temper tantrums. oh yuck I hope you can get the dishwasher fixed. Also what a ridiculous amount of effort to find out you have no sanitize feature and wht even have that "sanitize" light?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow narrowly escaped being r****pred by four different guys tonight so happy st gfys day


----------



## Jezika

Wth Dobs?!


----------



## Jezika

Gigs idk I think I’ll juat hand scrub everything and run the dishwasher several times more and hope for the best. Shadey is a good pet name.

CB hair looks great! I’m sure in a few weeks it’ll look just like the inspo pic an’ all.

Flueks that’s so nice that she adores her sister. I’m sure there will always be some hiccups along the way but that’s kids for ya.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. My mom let me go out with my bff, so I said if we’re drinking I want to be out with friends. So end of first part of the night, I’m like where is my friend? Getting in a lyft with two guys! I sober up fast! Immediately asking the lyft where did they program to go, trying to get our trustworthy guy friend but somehow we end up in the car. I repeat over and over to the driver we only consent to go to one location. On edge but ok until one guy opens his mouth and is bragging about getting it tonight. Then the other puts his hand on my leg. Done. Told lyft we are getting out (downtown at this point) and BOLT. Then my friends ex shows up to drive us home yet keeps talking about calling a nonexistent cab and his hotel room. Then suddenly there are two fire trucks and three cop cars and it stinks of weed so again brain is like run. So I call my parents and we BOLT again. On the way to meet my stepdad, we move away from the safety of crowd (though crowd was drunk.and high so how safe can that be). But some guy and his friends start tailing us. They start catcalling and when my bff says no thanks guy LOSES it. Going off about how we don’t get to be b*es rejecting him blah blah and I’m like cool my stepdad is around the corner bye Felicia! Which thank god was true so I put her to bed. Like I get one night out and that’s what I get. Never leaving the house again. Not worth the carbs


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - No more digestive issues since. It was probably just something I ate. And your hair looks like it turned out well. And believe me, I've had funky hair colours before. Just gonna leave it as copper for a little bit longer then start doing super bright red. After that, I dunno if I wanna do Rogue hair (blonde in the very front, brunette for the rest) or transition back into pink.

Jez - Can you use a bottle of dishwasher cleaner to help get the chemicals and residue out of the dishwasher?

Dobby - Wow, that's a messed up night. So sorry you couldn't just go out and have a good time. :/

AFM, ComiCon actually went ok. SO drove us down, was able to get the autographs I wanted, walked around a bit, Alex was pretty well behaved and everyone thought he was so cute, and then he passed out very quickly on the train ride home. Found the hb again for a few moments yesterday, but then disappeared pretty quick. I wonder if the baby just floats to the bottom while I'm on my back. lol. Will try again later today and then scan tomorrow.


----------



## claireybell

I hope it’s not a stomach bug Gigs & u feel loads better this morning! I read that when you sleep the bacteria viruses are pushed to the gut & try to get rid of quicker than when we are awake... Shadey would be a great name for a Dog ;)

Pretty i love your pics, your hair looks awesome & very ‘Rogue’ Xmen :) Glad u are feeling better! 

The pics don’t really do the hair & its style justice tbh, plus I need to do a bit more make-up i reckon esp with the pinkness just so i dont look too washed out.. 

Jez have u tried putting a dishwasher cleaner on a mega hot cycle with all the plates etcin there with it & then wash on a normal cycle with dishwash tablet/capsule? 

Omg Dobby wtf?!!! Im so sorry your night out was completely ruined! Nights out wont all be like that! Maybe a local pub will be better..?

My iPhone battery does weird things.. mines about 3.5 yrs old now but the life says 84% .. certain appsi use take up loads of battery life aswell, charging with airplane mode charges quicker aswell apparently?


----------



## gigglebox

Cb I like it from what I can tell but was thinking myself I'd like to see it in better light...

Didn't seem to be a bug, thank God! But unfortunately now Levy might be sick :roll: he passed out early and seemed warm however he also had an extremely short nap today and passed out on the couch under a thick faux fur blanket...we'll see I suppose!

Dobs wtf is wrong with people?! I'm actually pretty glad to have the drunk in public stage of my life over with. ESPECIALLY no fub being the caretaker of drunk friends! I'm glad you both were ok in the end.

Pretty again I love the costume. Glad it went well! The pics are so cute.

I always wondered about baby, too! I mean when they're so small, are they pretty stationary? Surely they must bob around in there...unless the uterus only expands just enough for baby's growth and it's smooshed up against the walls......?

How do we find this out?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Quick update. The tech was very nice. She asked if there was someone in the waiting room I wanted to call in, so that made me feel good. And she was able to tell me the HB is about 180. :)


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Nualas hb at 7wks was in the 180’s :) both the boys were lots less! Congrats on a healthy lil bean Pretty:hugs:


----------



## Jenn Pope

Dobby that was the most crazy night I have heard someone has live through recently


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Oh, and SO said it looks like it has evil glowing eyes and I said it must be a girl then. lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs wow that’s insane and terrifying, I’m so sorry you went through that. It’s so scary to me that so many men think they’re entitled to women and when they get rejected they freak at the woman for daring to deny him his “sacred right” or something (I’m sure there are women who do it too, but I’ve personally only heard of it with men). So messed up. I’m so glad you ladies are safe now.

Jez aw I’m sorry about the detergent :( have you been able to get the smell out of the dishes? I agree it’s dumb to have the sanitize light but no sanitize button. Makes zero sense!

CB I think your hair looks gorgeous! I could not pull that off but you’re rocking it! I always say the best lens is the one on the human eye, our eyes capture those images better than any camera (unless they use editing and photoshop). The mirror likes me much more than the camera does, and the camera always makes me feel bad about myself. It’s just that the camera can’t capture light the way we do.

Pretty did you get to meet the guy from Fantastic Beasts? I would’ve been thrilled to meet him or anyone from the Harry Potter universe movies. You and Alex are so cute! Yay for awesome ultrasound!

Gigs I’m pretty sure the baby only starts getting squished in there later in the pregnancy, but I could be wrong. 

Sorry to whoever I missed, I love you all. 

Re: phone my “battery health” is at 79% and it has a caption that says my battery is significantly degraded. It just turned 79%, it had been at 80% until yesterday, and the message only showed up when it hit 79%. If I’d had this phone for 3 years that would be fine, but this is the replacement phone for my previous battery failing and I’ve only had it about a year. That’s why I’m kinda mad at Apple. I basically can’t trust getting another replacement because clearly the 6s batteries are all already degraded due to it being an old phone model (they probably don’t make the batteries for it anymore). So I’m gonna need to get one of the expensive new models. I’m legit getting ads to “upgrade your iPhone 6s to an iPhone X!” Or something like that, I’ve been getting them for months. 
Okay, rant over.


----------



## pacificlove

CB, wow! Love the hair! Like Shae, I doubt I could pull that off ;)

Pretty, glad to hear you had a good ultrasound experience :) Based ok that HB, my guess is girl, both my boys were lower from the get go. Are you going to find out the gender?

Dobs, your night out sounds scary! So sorry you had to experience that!! Glad you got away before shit hit the fan.

Shae: I have heard the same thing about apple messing up their batteries on purpose. However, ask anyone senior and they will tell you that today's machines aren't built as sturdy as "back in the day" promoting our consumerism and "throw away attitude". My parents very first clothes dryer still ran 30 years later but I would not expect our current dryer to run for nearly that long...
FYI: even though my brother works for apple, we all have Androids ;) my phone is made by Google and love it. 

Jez, so how will you get the stench out of the dishwasher? Vinegar cycle?

Afm: we are on a boil water advisory. Ugh. DH is going to fill some water bottles at his office today so we don't have to continue to buy water from the grocery store.
I had DH look at my bottom last night: he says he could barely tell a difference from before birth. 4 weeks pp.


----------



## shaescott

PL that’s very true about things not being made to last anymore. My microwave is 30 years old and still running. My washer and dryer are probably in their mid-20s, not sure but they’re probably as old as I am. I hate throwing things away, I would keep the same phone forever if it functioned well. 
SO is always trying to convert me to android. My whole family has Apple which means iMessage for all of us so I really have no interest in switching. I just wish I could see when he reads things like I can with my parents and sister. But I can’t have both without using some outside app or something. 
So sorry about the water issue :( glad things are healing up though


----------



## gigglebox

Another reason i'm glad we have well water!

Pretty glad to hear your appointment went well! The pic reminds me of a "beenz" i think it's called...time for that ticker!

Shae phones are creepy. I'm sure it's advertising to you about a new phone because you have been talking about it on here.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, true. Android doesn't have a built in messenger, however there are plenty other platforms. We use WhatsApp, I can see when my message sent, that it arrived and that it was seen. It runs on data/wifi, you can do phone calls and FaceTime calls. I use it for text messaging as well as international phone calls ;) it has replaced our landline plus my international family and friends have a way to see me and the family which is something the landline can't do yet. BTW: I don't find it uses a lot of data when out and about. Maybe a good app for your SO?

Gigs: our water I believe comes from nearby streams/ponds. Not sure of the underground situation here or why this entire area is connected this way. Anyway, some part in their treatment failed.. I miss the well we had at our previous place. The water tasted great and required no treatment at all, straight up out of the ground and it was tested multiple times a year due to the commercial kitchen. Ours here tastes like chlorine some days. Yuck!


----------



## gigglebox

Not sure if you can get it there but we have a Berkey water filter. It holds 3.5 gallons and dilters out basically everything. It also corrects the ph -- I actually tested this with a water test kit vs. straight out of the tap (tap was 6.5, it was 7 after going through the berkey). It's a little pricey but it lasts forever! The filters have to be rinsed and replaced every now however, but even with our old filter there was a difference in the water.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, wow. That looks like a wonderful "little" gadget. I'll have to show DH. Might be a good investment, especially if our water system fails more often. It's cheaper then reverse osmosis systems and with those you have to add the minerals back in if you want any. I wonder if it takes out arsenic?


----------



## claireybell

Pretty - lol @ evil glowing eyes haha! 

Pacific ace about your bottom lol! ;)

Thanku re hair comments, i say im stepping out of my mum zone lol & Rileys teacher today said she loved it ha! 

Just sat here watching one born every minute.. still gets me every time ‘blub blub’ lol


----------



## gigglebox

I've still never seen OBEM! How can i watch if I don't have standard tv? Is it on hulu or netflix?

Pl hubby says he thinks it does take out arsenic. It would be nice to be able to ignore all the warnings on water and just run it through the berkey!

I remember the first time i cleaned outs out the top part where you fill it was all gross and coated with some mystery film (like how your shower gets around the drain). The bottom, where the filtered water fills, was pristine.


----------



## claireybell

It could be on NetFlix gigs.. have a search :) theres probs episodes on youtube aswell :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

I know I had OBEM somewhere on my tv be it Netflix or prime or on demand. Didn’t end up watching it though 

Pretty congrats! I agree suspiciously “girlie” heartbeat. So glad they let you bring SO in.

Shae our phones are scary. I get ads for things I TALK on the phone or in person about. I get stalking what I look at while in app, but knowing they track other ways is creepy af. I think I mentioned once my poor friend had her pregnancy spilled because she was looking at stuff on amazon and it showed up in everyone’s newsfeed as “so and so was looking at cribs! You should too!”

Cb youre not a regular mom, you’re a cool mom! I do love the hair though.

Pl so sorry about the water troubles!

Thanks ladies! Just the culture these days is like wth?! So I told my friend no more bars and probably never dating again. Things were fine at the bar, it’s a cute place that is a taqueria in the day and bar at night in Palo Alto. Things didn’t go south until my friend (love her but needs a babysitter when drunk) wanted to hop in a car with guys she doesn’t know well/at all. And DTMV is usually a safe spot. It’s not a place you go to get rowdy so idk how/when that changed. They definitely had up extra lighting and security but it was out of control on one corner


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s nuts, I can’t believe they would share what people were looking at without their permission. I’d never heard of it doing that before. I sure hope that’s not a normal thing cuz I don’t want my Facebook friends seeing what I’ve searched on amazon, noooo thank you. No need for my 91 year old grandfather to get an ad saying his granddaughter was searching for vibrators :rofl:
Also I’ve definitely had ads for things I only spoke about in person, not even over the phone, just in the presence of a phone. At this point it’s like they’re in my head, I get ads for things I didn’t even say out loud, but I’m sure that’s a coincidence because I don’t think it’s possible for my phone to read my mind :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well they do pattern analysis so they predict what things you would want based on what you search. But they are for sure listening somehow. Big reason I haven’t installed the Echo Dot thing I got from Christmas.

I think they stopped doing the sound so loooed at or so and so bought situation but yeah I felt so bad for her. We all pretended to not know but yeah. Awk. And I would hope certain things wouldn’t show up lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Did J delete her YouTube?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh was watching that polygamist show sister wives. I’m just sad facing the reality that I will never have a wedding, and even if I did my dad wouldn’t be there. I will never have a fun, loving pregnancy. Just feeling cheated.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs nope


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I figured it was a pattern thing, using psychology to predict what I’ll be interested in. My parents mentioned getting Google home or something and I was like hell to the no, major pass. 
Also aren’t the sister wives pretty miserable? I haven’t seen the show but I would sure as hell be miserable. You’ve still got time, you’re still young, but even if you don’t find a guy you’ve got A. I understand feeling cheated though, your pregnancy experience was not ideal.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo she changed the name then? I was searching jctsquared


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, only 2 of the sister wives have ever held a marriage certificate.... It's all spiritual to them. For all the jealousy and miss understandings they go through, I don't think you need to envy them. 
You still have lots of time to find Mr Right, maybe change gears on how to find him? I doubt st. Patricks day weekend where men all of a sudden think they can handle green beer better then normal beer any other weekend is a great start ;) just my two cents.


----------



## pacificlove

So the last 2 evenings E gets so cranky, nothing is pleasing him. DH got him to pass some gas which at least helps E fall asleep for a bit. Then we get these screams throughout the night and finally in the morning between 7 and 8 he has blow out proportions of poop. After that he feels better. Any advice on how to help him? Or is this just a phase of his digestive track changing?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yeah phones definitely listen. Hubs was just telling me about it, i think it's actually called stalker ads or something.

Pl might actually be a sensitivity to something you ate...maybe make a note of foods and his reaction?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, nothing that I ate consecutively on both days and nothing new before either ... Maybe a lack of junk food as I have cut back a little bit? 

If only that was true...

On a positive note; I'll finally have my chance for that mcflurry later this week! :)


----------



## shaescott

Thinking of trying to go back to my natural hair color for less maintenance. Unfortunately I bought a new box of red dye 2 weeks ago to have ready for my next dye job and now I might not use it. I can be very impulsive so I’m gonna wait a bit and see what I think about the color thing. But any opinions are welcome lol. 
I’d have to go to a salon and get it done cuz when I tried to do it myself over the summer it did not go well and I ended up with super brassy hair and just dyed it back to red cuz I figured if it wanted to be brassy I’d give it what it wanted lol. At this point I’d love to go to my natural color and then get balayage so it will be a bit blonder but grow out more naturally and not have to be re-dyed ever 2 months. At the same time I feel like the red gives me a bit of a playful spark and people comment on my hair all the time and think it’s natural. 
Idk. Def wanna think about it for a few weeks. I know SO would be thrilled if I went back to my natural color lol. I asked my sister and she was like “it’s your hair I don’t have an opinion” and my dad said he likes both my natural color and the current red. So helpful :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks everyone!

shae - Ya, I got to meet Dan Fogler and a few years back, I got to meet Jason Issacs. :) Can't really offer phone advice. I've been using BBs for years. I currently have a Priv. lol

PL - Ya, I wanna find out the gender. I already have another SneakPeek test, but I'm waiting til the 2nd tri to use it this time, even though I'm just far enough along to use it now. I'm thinking of doing it around the same time as my 2nd scan and then hopefully we'll have the results by the time we announce. That sucks about your water, but glad to hear you're healing well. And E's poop issue could just be a phase; the body working on regulating itself.

Gigs - After SO made the comment about the glowing eyes, I see some sinister, compressed owl. lol. And I'm just waiting to hear back from the Dr's office about the measurement. I called today and the receptionist said the report was in, but hadn't been viewed yet. It was quiet for a few seconds and then she goes "Ok, have a ni..." and I was like "well, can someone call me with the results?" and she said she'd leave a note saying that I wanted to be contacted. Sometimes it's like pulling teeth with medical staff. -.- Oh, and I think I've seen episodes of OBEM on YouTube.

CB - After having watched The Business of Being Born, I'd probably get really pissed watching OBEM. Seeing women being rushed along and misinformed and all that. lol

Dobby - Oh, no, SO wasn't there. He was at work and I didn't want him to take time off, or jinx it just by his presence. lol. Maybe at the anatomy scan though. And I feel you about the wedding without your dad there. As much as it sucks to not having anyone in your life to marry, it also sucks when you are with someone, but they don't wanna marry you. And you know I spent 2/3 of my first pregnancy worried SO would leave me, and 1/2 of it mourning the girl I wouldn't be having. And this time I'm hella worried about MC, plus I'm 26lbs up from the first time, so no cute baby bump for me. We all have our struggles, but at least we have each other. :hugs:

AFM, used the doppler again tonight, but no luck. Oh, and I have had a bit of diarrhea yesterday and this morning. If this is the only kind of morning "sickness" I have to deal with, that's fine with me. Just awaiting my first MW appt and my scan results.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty when is your mw appointment?

Dobs do you ever talk to J? What is she up to these days?

PL, you'll appreciate this! When I was young we had a handful of au pairs, one of which was from Germany. Well he's coming to visit and he's bringing me some candy! I am excited about the chocolate but of everything, I am EXTREMELY excited about authentic Haribo Gold Bears!!! I haven't had them in years. We have them in the states but the original German ones taste sooooooooo much better. I can't wait to eat them!

Shae you can basically pull off any color. Ever thought of going dark? Like a chocolate brown? Of course you'd probably have to dye your eyebrows too...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Monday afternoon.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I went a dark ashy brown when I was like 13. Did not work. I looked super washed out. 0/10 will not do again lol.

Okay so here’s me now, these pics were taken on the same day just in different lighting and one with makeup one without (surprisingly no editing or filters on either)



Here’s my natural color, though the bottom looks slightly reddish due to when I dyed my hair red 1.5 years before the pic was taken, but the top few inches of my head (basically above my ears) is my natural hair color, no red, more of an ashy dark blonde to light brown (probably more like light brown at this point). Any highlighting or gold tones in the below the ears hair are natural though, just not the red tones. 



And here’s some ideas I was thinking about for back to natural color and then balayage



Okay, so, opinions?


----------



## shaescott

Pretty omg I would’ve died if I met them, how amazing! Glad you have an appt soon!

ETA
AFM I’ve been on my period for a week but it’s been like spotting, barely anything. But I had the giant temp drop so I knew it was my real period. But today after dinner I went to empty my menstrual cup and it was empty and I went to the bathroom and when I wiped it was bright red and there was blood all over my hand too and I checked and it was red blood all up in my hoo-ha. No pain though. Apparently this is normal with the IUD, according to my mom. This didn’t happen on the mirena. I am unamused. I have clinical in the morning.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no no not jealous of them. Although I have poly friends who have waaaay healthier relationships than my monogamous friends. It’s not for me. It’s more the kids are getting married and having just the nice experience of planning and having a wedding. My mom never had that either despite being married twice.

And it’s so beyond age. Most decent guys by 30-40 are married. I’d have to find a divorcee or widower or guy who was just busy. Even if I did idk if I’m over my own issues. Then there’s the physical complications. The ex complications. It’s just a lot. I’m happy alone but I would have enjoyed a day all about me. That’s really what I want. It’s not the marriage or partner. I just want a day where everything is just about me and I get to be pretty.

Plus my lack of faith in the available man is not from the weekend. It’s from the last year of seeing what the world had to offer.

But yeah it was sad watching them take about how only Meri and Robyn ever had marriage licenses. Only because they were sad.

Pl I was gonna say what gigs said so no insight :(. Yay for McFlurry! What was your flavor of choice :p. It does sound a lot like when A suddenly couldn’t tolerate dairy. I had to change his formula and cut it out of my diet but not sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait wth somehow I missed like ten posts lol


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs i swear they pop up randomly sometimes 

Oh forgot to comment yay mcflurry!
I've been supplementing a huge part of my diet with mini eggs...i love them, they're seasonal so i feel compelled to keep my house stocked with them, and they're easy to grab a couple and go which is quite compatible with raising an infant. So not sure when i'll be able to kick this addiction but probably after easter when they're out of stock lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Mini eggs like Easter mini eggs? Or mini eggs like something small laid them lol I’m tired. No I don’t talk to J but I was on YT seeing if you made a duck video after you said they were laying and thought I’d pop by her channel. 

Pretty yeah. I remember that :(. And I know what you mean in a way. M-f is hard but I know I am alone. Sat and Sun I get so angry because people are around but don’t help. I imagine it’s sinilar with having a committed partner who doesn’t pop the question. Has he ever said why? Like obviously he is in it for the long haul

Shae your face is so cute! You’d look good with any choice. Sorry about the inconvenient and annoying bleed :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m pretty sure she means chocolate mini eggs :rofl: if I’m wrong I’m gonna be very confused and will need further explanation. 
Thanks, I’m gonna be carded until I’m 40 I swear, I look like a fetus. 

I think I’m gonna wait for my roots to grow out a bit more and see how I feel. So like, a few weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Trust I had a baby face until I had A. I loooooved getting carded when none of my friends did. It stings when they stop carding you. Or worse when you have it ready and they go oh I don’t need to see that MA’AM I have pettily knocked a few percent off the tip for that lol


----------



## claireybell

We been having wifi issues yet again the last couple days.. #eyeroll! I can get logged on after minutes of waiting & then it kicks me out arhhh!! Finally ‘Sky’ have sorted their issues out! 

Dobs i bet not all good ones are 35-40 lol there’ll be a rough diamond amoungst them <3

Shae you are too cute hun! You look lovely with/without the make-up :) The ombré looking hair would really suit you! 

Gigs omg Haribo golden bears <3 mmmmm!! (Insert Heart eye emoji) i love them!! Haribos on general are yum! 

So its my birthday today, grand ol age of 38 eek! Riley rolls in the bedroom this morning & says happy birthday Mum, your nearly 40 lol thanks mate! Having some wine & a take away this eve, had some wine & Lush body lotion as gifts, il smell all sweet n biscuity lol


----------



## pacificlove

Cadbury Mini Eggs is the talk of town... Or my mcflurry which will be the seasonal Cadbury creme egg flavour. :haha:

I had neighbors asking me when I'd be graduating from highschool until my mid/late 20s... Now they know from my parents that I have 2 kids, so that should solve that mystery for them!

Gigs: woot on Haribo!! I have a little bit of family near one of the factory outlets in Germany, unfortunately they don't visit us often enough! And don't feel bad to ask your au pair to bring extra, milka and ritter sport chocolate (if those are your choices) as well as Haribo is so cheap over there ;) 

I know I am forgetting stuff..


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately by the time I thought to ask for candy imports,he was already in the states :*(
I'm going to have to figure out how to get them shipped here...
I don't know if i've had those chocolates. The one I used to always look forward to was toblerone.

Cb Happy Birthday! Treat yourself to some Haribo too :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Sorrry guys been reading along just finding it hard with time to post.

Haribo gummies are yummy!! I can actually find rittersport chocolate in the grocery store. The chocolate hazelnut is amazing!!

Pretty I'm so happy scan went well. Going to guess girl for you :) They definitely have room to move around until some point in 3rd tri it gets pretty cramped.

Dobby that's crazy about your St. Patrick's day weekend. Glad you both managed to avoid things getting worse. Unbelievable what some guys think they are entitled to. I still hold out hope you will find mr. Right one day. I can't relate about dad missing big life events but I feel that way with my brother. It's tough for me so I imagine it would be for you.

CB happy birthday dear!!! I still need to watch OBEM!! Maybe during middle of the night feeds.

Pacific I was thinking along lines of gigs some food sensitivity. Also I hope you enjoy your mcflurry!

Shae I can't decide. I will say I'm lazy and cheap and typically just let the dye fade out but I typically only dye mine auburn which fades quickly.

Gigs we had a bunch of girl scout cookies. We finished those so one less temptation. I did buy some ben and jerry pint slices though:haha: the tonight dough is my fav! Last week dairy queen had buy one blizzard get one for 99 cents. Needless to say, I had a blizzard like 3 times last week :blush:

AFM S weighed 5lb 15.5oz at her appt Tuesday. So gaining normal amount but low side of normal. DH had surgery yesterday. He's sore but thankfully no stent.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek does he have any relief yet? Wow S is a wee one! Glad she's gaining.

I am in sleepy rage mode. Myles was up from about 2:30am to nearly 5. Hubs woke up somewhere around 4, he couldn't sleep...so atv4:50, right as Myles and I start finally drifting off to sleep, hubs starts a bath! I lost it. Was cursing him out in my head and crying. It's a good thing he stayed in the bathroom. I finally passed out about 20 minutes later but alarm went off at 6:15. Gonna be a rough one today...


----------



## claireybell

Ah Gigs.. coffee & chocolate hun! Big hugs! Lovely Instagram piccy but didnt know if a cute comment was what u needed with the KO & fist punch emoji lol! I can always post u a couple bags of Haribo golden bears? It wont cost me much to post them.. 

Aww Flueks she is a diddy one bless her, the St patricks day pics were so adorable <3 

I actually poas today! I been abit symptomatic so naturally I convinced myself im pg haha! Obviously it was blank negative in a few mins but considering rifling through the trash :rofl: just to clarify.. i wont! ;)


----------



## Flueky88

gigs he is feeling so so. Not heard or seen a piece of his stone come out. He's sore from surgery too. Yup S is a little bit. I'd never have imagined I'd produce so low weight babies since I was a 9.5 lb baby. 

Oh I'd have been pissed too. I hate the sleepless newborn phase. Hitting those damn growth spurts are especially rough.

CB thank you. I'd bought her that outfit in size 0 to 3 back in February. Had it washed, tags removed. Went and had to buy it in NB. If they'd have had preemie I think it would have fit better. 

:haha: POAS is a hard habit to break. Reminds me I need to buy some opks sometime. 


One of the girls in the July 17 due date group got pregnant using condoms and pullout. I'm wondering if we might have an oopsie. Scares me a bit but don't want iud or hormonal birth control.

Weighed S this morning. 6lb 2.5 oz!! 3 oz gain in 2 days :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Fabulous gain Serena! Woohoo!

Cb let me samples these haribos and if they're all I remember I may take you up on that...
Are you feeling broody already? ;) hehe I'm following a journal on here of someone who is pregnant very soon after having twins. They are 4 months and she's 12 weeks with a singleton. Is that considered irish triplets?

After I calmed down this morning i asked hubs if he would kindly not bathe so early in the morning. Poor guy is sick or has bad allergies or both.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, my DH likes to shower everyday before he leaves the house. Whether that's 6 am or 9 am, it always wakes L... And his normal wake up time is around 7am! Just curse the days where DH wakes L with his stupid shower, or maybe I am jealous because I at best get my 15 minutes of alone time in the shower twice a week... No, I won't make it a quick one either 
OMG, that's quick to conceive after just having had twins!

Flueky: glad to hear dh had the surgery, quick recovery to him! S is so tiny! Lol, I thought E was small in comparison to ds1! (8lbs 5 oz vs 7lbs 13 oz)
As for German candies, while I have seen most here in Canada now, they are usually 4x as expensive if not more or/and produced somewhere else so taste slightly off. 
The Ritter sport chocolate, you can get for well under 1 euro on sale ;) here they cost $3-4...

E has had 2 decent night's, so I really don't know what was wrong those 2 nights of screams. Gas maybe? I haven't changed anything with my diet since either. Just odd.


----------



## gigglebox

Who knows, their little digestive tract is going through a lot and growing so quickly. Glad this are nack to normal!

Afm Myles has been up since about 6:30 and except a 20 minite nap in the car on my way to take des to school, he hasn't slept. It's now 1pm. Normally I could tolerate this but since my night of sleep was such shit I am losing it today. Getting teary. Now he's finally falling asleep (i think) on me in the recliner but Levin is due to wake up from his nap any minute.

:cry: just one of those days i guess.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry Flueks I completely forgot to ask about the hubs op, head up my butt lol! Im glad the surgery went well for him, did they not remove the stones then?

Ohhh I know the tiny nb stage & sleepless nights did me in completely, thankfully it will pass quickly! The cluster feeding did it for me zzzZ! Aww bless S, all of a sudden she’ll plump out & will go up a size, she’s lovely:) some of Haydens nb clothes didnt fit him as he was a mini chunker haha!

Pacific omg ritter sport that takes me back!! Its nice when they snooze a good anount at night aswell, make u feel normal i think 

Hope you & hubs sleep abit better tonight Gigs.. how long will Myles go inbetween night feeds now? Has he had his vaccinations yet? Hayden had his 2nd lot on Tuesday bless him.. yes if the gummies are as good as u remember im more than happy to post you some:)

Lol a tad broody, i never thought i would feel broody again but its def off the cards haha! Omg irish triplets, if they born less than a year apart isnt it? Id be scared id have twins again lol


----------



## gigglebox

Oh on the plus side, myles did give me smiles today while i was wiping his face. It was short lives but adorable!

Also I was looking through old pics and found one of baby Levin. He's on the left, myles on the right.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs could u not supplement with a bottle for Myles perhaps so he has a big ol feed & then passes out?


----------



## claireybell

Awwwww they look so tiny & so alike <3


----------



## gigglebox

He's been earing bottles all day. I even started offering them at night, too, in addition to nursing. No luck...so maybe just a growth spurt or sleep regression. Or maybe hitting a milestone (smiling? He's also getting good at holding up his head).


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - I think that hair colour would looks pretty good on you. SO's cousin just had something similar done after having matte medium brown hair for years and it turned out well. 

Dobby - We've never really had the marriage discussion, but what I do know is he's said engagement rings are dumb, he doesn't dance, he doesn't like having his pic taken, he doesn't like being the centre of attention, all stuff that goes along with a wedding. I can't even get him to prep something for a slow cooker on days that he works from home, there's no way I could get him to put the time and energy into planning a wedding, even though all he'd really need to do is get fitted for a suit (or hopefully a kilt) and show up for the ceremony. I realize there's no "need" to get married in this day and age, but I would like to have my "princess day".

CB - Happy belated Birthday!

Flueky - That's great about S's weight gain. :)

Gigs - Wow, your boys do look really similar, especially their noses. And yay for baby smiles. :)

AFM, here's the jist of my scan results drama...
Monday - scan
Tuesday - Called for results, receptionist said they were still unviewed in the email inbox
Wednesday - Called again, different receptionist told me me Dr will be out of the office for a while and her sub is only in on Fridays and she's the only one who can view the results.
So, this is bullshit and one of the many reasons why people hate Drs. Like, if I was super sick and tried to make an appt, would they said I have to wait til Friday? No, they'd have someone else see. Just get another Dr to take a look, tell me the gestational age and what my EDD is. This is not difficult. Fucking idiots!

In other news, Alex apparently threw up right at the end of daycare on Monday, so he wasn't allowed back on Tuesday. When I went to pick him up, he was in his spare shirt and some pants that weren't his. The caretaker said his spare pants were damp (his sippy cup must have leaked), so they put a pair of their emergency pants on him. Ok, that's fine. His dirty clothes were in a plastic bag, so I took that home and did some laundry. However, I noticed his "damp pants" weren't in the bag. When I took him to daycare on Wednesday, I checked his school bag (which I leave there on weekdays) and there were the pants, balled up and still damp. I asked the caretaker about it and she said "oh, I thought you would take them when I told you about it." I was like "all of his soiled clothes were in the plastic bag, why would I have looked in his school bag?" "I guess there was just some miscommunication." Dumbass-ery all around this week, I swear. -.-

In other positive news though, I was able to find the HB really quickly last night and it was super strong and fast and we approximated the bpm were about 180. Such a beautiful sound.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs omg I think I would cry if i was pregnant so soon after having twins. In the end definitely love the baby but that would be tough having 3 babies. They look sooo similar! No denying they are brothers. I'll have a look see for comparison pics of V and S a bit later.

Pacific yeah I seem to produce small babies oddly enough. 5lb 13 oz and 6lb 4 oz were their birth weights. They are decent heights at birth though. They had such skinny arms and legs. Glad E hasn't had that issue the past couple nights. Hope it continued tonight.

CB nope they just broke it up into smaller pieces so that he can pass them himself. They did it that way last time. Yes I try to remind myself the NB stage it short lived. I'm hoping S will be a good sleeper like V though. I love sleep.....

Pretty that's crappy how they've handled your scan results. Waiting that many days is crazy. It's hard enough waiting for that first scan. Is Alex feeling better??

AFM seems they irritated a nerve when DH was intubated during surgery. He had hiccups on and off ALL day yesterday. It hurts his windpipe too when it happens. I hope it's better today. His urine was clearer yesterday evening too. I hope he's feeling better today.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Oh ya, he's fine. It looked like it was just a random, one-time thing.

Best wishes to your husband on a speedy recovery. I very rarely get hiccups, but when I do, it's like it hurts my chest cuz my body isn't used to the motion. The cure my family uses is to take a spoonful of sugar, pour it under your tongue and let it just sit there to melt. Pretty much never fails.


----------



## gigglebox

Did you know your run of the mill hiccups are partially psychological? That's why all these bizarre tricks work -- because you believe they do. 

Fluek I also love sleep. Hubby jokes that my happy place is in a coma :haha: hope your hubs feels better today.

Pretty I hate doctors. More on that later. Screaming baby.


----------



## gigglebox

So other than multiple incorrect diagnoses, and ignoring the staple found in my abdomen during my last c section, my current dr's office is a billing nightmare. My current issue is they billed all of Myles' weight checks as "well baby checks", which are $88 more than a standard weight check, but the weight check was still $83 bucks!!! I called up and said wtf?! For half of ONE visit I could have bought my own scale and checked myself! There were THREE! Plus they screwed up my billing from my mono last hear and, despite it being their fault, are telling me it's my job to call and deal with insurance, and they can't do anything because it has been over a year.

I need to switch doctors offices.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty glad it was a one time thing. He tried some different remedies to no avail yesterday. He's not woken up from them. It's another hour before we start our day. 9 a.m. is our beginning. It is one advantage of no school age children.

Gigs interesting. I usually only get them after drinking something carbonated but not every time. Yes!! Losing sleep was my biggest negative to having kids. When DH was having surgery they told him he was getting ready to have the best sleep he's had in a few weeks :rofl: 

That's messed up about their coding. It shouldn't be your responsibility to fix that. They should eat up their own mistakes or get them fixed. Sounds like they need a new coder in their office if they even have one.


----------



## Flueky88

Serena on the left and Victoria is on the right


----------



## gigglebox

Twins separated by time! They look so similar, even in utero they looked similar


----------



## pacificlove

Lol, so are L and E... I have no idea how to tell their pictures apart besides time stamps. Doesn't help that they are growing up in the same clothes. 
Now watch Mrs G post a picture of her actual twins not looking alike ;) :haha: that would be hilarious

Sleep, I love and adore my aleep. Even of I get woken up once for a few minutes at night, my next day is dreadful tired. I sleep so deep, the loudest thunderstorms havent woken me up. But if DH tries to sneak out of the bedroom or he was to whisper, yeah that'll wake me. 

Gigs, odd on the billing. Fx you can get it sorted.

Flueky: how long will dh get to stay at home with you?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs and pacific I'm curious to see if they look similar when older.

Pacific that would be hillarious:) and DH plans to go back 1st or 2nd week of April. I'll be having one of our parents helping some the first 3 weeks of April though.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, my DH has has 3 brothers. While you can tell they are all related in their looks, they all look so different just in statue alone!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - They're definitely sisters. :) And, for the life of me, I thought V was for Violet. Maybe I got the name mixed up with someone else's LO from our June/July 2017 group. Oops.

All these sibling pics remind me of my mom telling me that she was so interested to see what my younger sister would look like and how different we'd be as babies, but she said we looked the same and she felt a little cheated. lol. I have no idea what she's taking about though. We definitely had some different features even as young babies, including the shape of our heads. 

So, after calling one more time, my Dr's office finally got back to me about the scan results. They said everything looks normal and I was measuring 9w0d and my EDD is October 20. The thing is, based on my LMP (which gave me an EDD of Oct 20), I should have been measuring 9w1d. So, I half-ass tried to explain that to the women on the phone and she's like "This is just what the Dr told me". Uh, ok, whatever. I guess a day doesn't make much difference either way. I didn't ask about the bpms, but maybe the MW can confirm it was 180 at my appt on Monday.

Now, just gotta wait another 4 weeks to start telling people, but kinda dreading telling my mom. She already thinks SO is being disrespectful to me by us not living together or being married or even putting any effort into finding a bigger place. And earlier this week, she asked if he'd contributed at all to Alex's registered education saving plan and he hasn't, but he has mortgage and car and insurance payments and I don't, so I'm not super bothered by that, but she is. It feels like things are just gonna be tense for a while. Good thing I already deleted his number from her phone, so she can't message him.


----------



## gigglebox

Why is your mom so up in your business? I say just do you. Skaters gonna skate.

Actually if I recall Green's twins didn't look alike as babies. They sure do now!

My ds1 looks different, too. He straight up looked Asian as a baby. Now you can tell the boys are related I think but they don't look as similar as ds2 & ds3. Genetics! They're crazy, man.


----------



## gigglebox

As I was saying...ds1 pics. My coworker at the time said "I was going to ask if your husband was Asian but I didn't want to offend you." :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol yeah genetics are cool. That’s why my bro wants everyone to do a dna test to see how he compares. The twins have always been recognizable though vastly different

Pretty she’s just concerned. When I have annoying in your face parents of students, I take a moment to remember they are only in my face or on the defensive because they love and are protecting their child. BUT I don’t know her. She could be a s* starter. But since the first one is better i am going with that one. If we were related at all, I’d real talk you, too. You deserve better, your kids deserve better, and he’s the example your kids will learn from. If you’re having a girl now, is this a type of relationship you want for her? For your son, would you be ok with him treating the mother of his children like this? Sorry to give my unsolicited two cents. But I just spent the night consoling my friend because this guy ghosted her after I told her he was a tool. So I’m still in overprotective mode

Afm sorry I’m gone a lot. I pop in to read but just busy. Saw captain marvel. Was not worth $40 or getting 5 hours of sleep. But definitely needed to be seen before end game .


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I'm wondering if V is going to be taller than S at their final height. V wasn't much smaller than S even though she was 5 weeks early. Just have to wait and see.

Pretty was it gagrlinpitt that named her girl Violet? Oh and no problem on the mix up. It's easy to do. Maybe your mom only focused on the similarities. My brother and I looked very similar but we still had some unique features. Also, sorry your mom is all in your business, but probably concerned for you as you're her baby. Happy you finally got your results. As for edd, my office goes by lmp unless it's off more than a couple days. For instance mine was March 9th by lmp, but march 12th by O date. However on ultrasound I was only showing 2 days "behind" lmp dating so they used lmp. My date was off a whole week with V so they changed from June 30 (lmp) to July 6th (O date/scan measurements). A day is really nothing to worry about though :)

Gigs wow D doesn't look like L and M as newborns. My oldest nephew also looked Asian as a NB :haha:

Dobby ah I want to see Captain Marvel because we plan to see End game. It's too early to leave a NB though :( 

AFM DH didn't have any hiccups yesterday. He just said he felt sore all over. He's left to go to a gun show and didn't have time to talk as I slept in. He seemed like he felt alright.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - That's too bad about Capt Marvel. I'd heard some pretty good reviews, but ya, it'd probably be best to see it before End Game. 

Flueky - Can you just take S with you? I took Alex to Thor: Ragnarok and I just BF'd him til he fell asleep and then again when he woke up near the end. If he'd been crying a lot, I'd have left the theatre, but he was luckily pretty chill. And glad to hear your DH is feeling ok enough to be out and about.

As for my mom, she's not a shit disturber. Just old school and moderately opinionated. I do get where she's coming from and cuz I still live at home, she sees more than a mom in a normal situation would see. I definitely plan on drilling into my kids the importance of respecting their partners and being responsible adults. I guess at this point, there's less of a chance that SO will leave, but he still didn't really ask for any of this and I don't wanna be a super nag. We're supposed to be going to a fam jam for his mom's side today, so hopefully we can talk to his cousin (who's a mother of 4 and currently house hunting) about things to consider when looking for a place and she'll spark something in him to get going on this.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think all moms are like that. Not just because you live at home. I haven’t lived at home for 12 years (I was out as soon as I went to college), but my mom still moms me lol. Hopefully his cousin will kick him into gear. I know you said before you are on super good terms with his family, so that’s always helpful when they like you.

I mean it wasn’t bad. But it wasn’t amazing. I went up to go to the bathroom (which I never do) and got back and my friend said I missed nothing. She also got up and came back and it was like nope you missed nothing. And movies shouldn’t be like that lol.

Fluek that is tough. I usually wait until things are on Netflix or prime or cave and pay for it on demand, but with EG coming out on my last day of spring break. I’m dropping A off and going for a matinee showing if the tickets ever go on sale!!! So I had to know now. Thankfully my mom watched him. And by watched I put him to sleep and he slept lol. Got home right for his first wake up of the night. I see people bring kids. It’s not my jam. If I’m paying $10-25 for a movie, I need to be relaxed. I didn’t watch a single movie the first like year that A was born after seeing movies every other weekend.

Loving all the sibling pics btw!

Oh and A had a speech eval but didn’t qualify for speech therapy which is fine by me this kid has a billion appointments. Did I mention they took like ten vials of blood the other day? Ffs and he has my bad veins so that was a s* show


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh but like I told my bff you have to take all my tough love with a grain of salt because I’m cynical lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg A’s daycare just called. They have mold!!!! We have to go to another site while they treat it!!! A is gonna lose his s*. It’s still on the way to work (I’ll just take the highway instead of the expressway), most kids are going too, and his favorite teacher is going. But fffff when I moved the furniture this kid didn’t sleep for a week. Fffffffffff :cry:but I get free tuition for two weeks


----------



## gigglebox

Wow Dobs! Could this be the answer as to why he gets sick a lot??? Maybe a mold thing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sadly no. He actually hasn’t been that sick this year and even escaped some major illnesses the other kids had. I think the mold is new. It’s mostly on the outer walls anyway but the daycare wants to squash it. I’m just glad there are three centers in my town, all conveniently located for me lol. I just legit freaked out when I saw them calling on a Saturday thinking omg am I so sleep deprived that it’s actually Friday and I didn’t go to work?! :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Lol! That'd probably be my thought too.

Myles just slept his longest stretch since we were in the hospital! 6 whole hours! He did fuss & stir a little but quickly fell back asleep. I'm sure this is a one-off night but i'd be thrilled if this becomes a regular thing...


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I don't feel comfortable taking her to a theater yet. V hated loud environments and while it's no guarantee S will be the same, I'd just prefer to wait. DH only made one mistake, carrying V around aka no stroller. Happy 10 weeks!!

Dobby I think the first movie I went to after having V was infinity war so almost a year. It was really nice going again. Oh poor A. That is quite a bit of blood. I suppose that's good that he doesn't need speech therapy. Sucks about the mold but yay for free 2 weeks!! I hope the different location doesn't bother him too much.

Gigs hope that's going to be the new normal for you. Those bigger stretches of sleep overnight are sooooo wonderful. S has been giving me 4 hour stretches overnight, better than the 2 hr ones in the beginning.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’m so glad the ultrasound was normal! I noticed you put a ticker up, yay!! I understand why your mom is upset about it but it is your relationship not hers. If you’re okay with it, she needs to chill. Just remember to be fair to yourself, you deserve to have the relationship you want. If you have that, great! If not, don’t be afraid to speak up. You should never be afraid to tell your SO how you feel.

Dobs yikes on the mold. I saw captain marvel. I thought it was good, but it wasn’t amazing. I definitely wouldn’t have paid $40 to go see it, SO had free movie tickets, but I’m glad I did go see it. SO thought it was too much “girl power”, I told him to go f himself :rofl:

Gigs wow he did look Asian haha, I’ve seen white babies look Asian before so I guess it’s not super uncommon. I looked very white with my barely there strawberry blonde hair. Anyway, all of them were so adorable!

Flueks adorable pics of V and S!

So sorry to everyone I missed, I’m a bit of a wreck lately. I’ve been exhausted all week (missed most of my classes) and waking up nauseous some days (including today). I also got a 79.24 on my nursing exam this week which is super frustrating because if you get under an 80 you have to go to a review session and I was so frickin close and I’d never gotten under an 80 before. I only told my sister, I’m not telling my parents cuz they’ll freak, my mom freaked when I got an 81 on the first exam. Luckily I got that 92 on the second, so this only brings my overall grade down to an 85. So it’s fine, I’m really just annoyed about the review session.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs fxed this is a new sleep trend! I remember how refreshing those six hour stretches were! Blissful

Flueks yeah they ran a bunch of routine level checks but it was the gen lab that wanted a billion. I’m really curious to see those results though because she said it can give me likelihood’s for children with the same dad and different dad in case I ever have another child. Hopefully you get a movie night or just a night for you soon

Shae lol it is very girl power. And Brie Larson is a huge no f* given who she pisses off feminist. I love CM origin story but it was just so slow. Almost boring compared to other avengers movies. I was really disappointed. She has this great backstory and is the single most powerful character in the MCU. I just expected more.

That’s such a high standard! Wow! I guess it’s nice the school is so proactive but yikes. To have to go over a fraction of a point/percent. Hugs that is annoying for sure


----------



## claireybell

Awww comparison bambino piccys <3 love em :hugs: i only have 1 comparison pic of Riley & Nuala, all 3 of them look alike as babies

Been abit run down the last few days, stuffy nose, hot but cold shivers but feeling lots better today, kids have been abit snotty etc so its all probs from them. I been reading but no energy to reply.. SO took older 2 swimming today whilst i watched from the window & fed Hayden, was quite chilled out really :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah it’s definitely very “girl power”, I just didn’t think it was “too girl power” like SO did. I quite liked the girl power aspect and didn’t find it to be too much. I’m a feminist (like, dictionary definition, not a misandrist) and I kinda don’t give a f*** who I piss off by believing in equality either, so cool with me if she’s that way, as long as she’s an actual feminist and not one of the misandrists calling themselves feminists. I could say a lot on that topic but I don’t want to go on a rampage lol. I agree that the movie was slow and kinda boring at times. It also seemed a little disorganized. I expected something more fast paced and with more depth. That said, I enjoyed watching it. It was a nice feel-good movie for me.
Re: school, the reason they require the review if you score under an 80 is because you have to get an 80 in the class to pass, so an exam grade under an 80 is considered a failing grade, basically. I think it’s unnecesary if your overall grade is above an 80 but it’s being proactive like you said. You do also have to meet with your instructor if your overall grade falls below an 80. They have to have a strict cutoff because otherwise people would be like “I only failed by this much” and stretch it super far down to like 78, 77, etc. and then when do you stop making allowances? I’m sure you understand exactly what I mean since you’re a teacher, I can’t see you making many allowances lol, I definitely see you as a strict limit setter kind of teacher (not in a negative way). Anyway, I scheduled my review for tomorrow after lunch, I wanna get it over with. The reviews are only 30 minutes and they’re only 4 students at a time. Not sure exactly what to expect, hopefully it’ll go well. 

CB oh no, I’m sorry you’re sick! That sounds miserable. So glad the older kids got to go swimming, though!

AFM I dyed my hair with dark ash blonde color straight on top of my red hair today (slightly impulsively). The top still has some red tones in it but it’s not like orange or anything. I’m gonna get some blue shampoo to help neutralize it. It’s hard to find blue shampoo in stores, they seem to just have purple shampoo for bleach blondes. Anyway, it’s pretty close to my natural hair color so hopefully my roots will be barely noticeable when they grow out. If I can get the red tones out with the blue shampoo it’ll make it less noticeable cuz there’s still a tone difference between my roots that were growing out and where the red started. I’ll have to see how the hair color stays or fades or whatever, hopefully I’ll just be able to let my hair grow out naturally from here but it might need one more dye job on top after a month or so. Then I’d love to get balayage but that costs much more money than my usual box dye so we’ll see. 
My initial reaction when my hair dried was that I missed the red and wanted it back immediately. I really think red hair gives me a bit of a visual spark. But I can take time to get used to a new hair color, so I’m giving myself some time. I’m already starting to warm up to it a little. When I look in the mirror it really reminds me of me, like it’s my natural way of being. Too bad my hair couldn’t be naturally red lol, cuz it definitely suits me. But I want to be able to not dye my hair all the time, I wanna just let it grow out and be natural. I’m fine with throwing a balayage on top cuz that’s lower maintenance than dyeing it or getting regular highlights. They can do it so it grows out looking more natural. Anyway, I need to stop typing and just hit post.


----------



## shaescott

Okay so here’s the before and after. Ignore my face in the before, it wasn’t taken with the purpose of being a before picture, but it was taken Thursday morning so it’s my most recent pic of my hair before I dyed it. Also please ignore the horrendous cold sore and split lip in the after photo, I’m clearly stressed and dehydrated lol


----------



## gigglebox

Cb i hope your illness passes quickly. I also hope you can get a "proper mom break" soon!

Shae i agree that i like the red but the blonde isn't bad. I really think you could pull off about any color, except maybe jet black or platinum blonde.


----------



## claireybell

Me too girls, SO is now feeling the wrath of the illness aswell, i just have the scratchy throat feeling today but he is pooped.. but tbh i think men in general dont handle illness as good as us lol! Hes in bed most of today.. wish i could be bedridden & waited on when im ill #eyeroll! 

Shae your hair looks lovely, i seconds Gigs, you can def pull off both colours & you have a lovely young fresh cute face to go with :) 

Gigs did Myles do another 6hr stretch last night? How u finding the school run with the extra bod in the mornings? Mines getting easier, so glad the summer be here soon, i need sunshine & warmth mmmmm


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yeah jet black would make me look like a ghost haha, and platinum blonde would probably make me look... idek but not good. There’s a lot more red tones left than that picture shows, gotta get those out. I ordered blue shampoo last night, it’s supposed to arrive on Wednesday but I’ll have clinical until after the mailroom closes, so I’ll be getting it on Thursday. We’ll see if it works to remove some of the orange. If not, I’ll have to either strip it and dye over it (high risk of the awful orangey blonde I had over the summer), just dye over it again and hope for the best, or go to a salon to fix it (agh money). So we’ll see. It’s okay if there’s a little warmth in my hair, I just wanna reduce it so it’s not still reddish. 

CB thank you! Sorry SO is sick now :(


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I totally had a dream about you last night. I dreamt you had Myles at our kids daycare. But because you could not remember when he was conceived, we were told by 911 that a 6 week gestation baby had no chance to survive. Somehow they just figured you were 6 weeks along and told us to put it into a paper bag until you could make it to the er. Paper bag because he might make it in there. However when we looked at baby, we knew it was a term baby, small, but term... So we put him in the paper bag anyway, and waited for your parents to arrive to take you two to the ER. I gave them Ls car seat even though I was going to pick up your kids from the daycare at the end of the day with mine. :haha: so now I had no car seats for the rest of the kids...
Yeah my dreams make no sense... I just find it funny that I had a dream where I even called you "gigs"

Shae, I like your hair either way. Black hair I think is a bit harder to pull off, it tends to fade a lot of skin types. I think black hair would make me appear ghostly ;)

Afm, we spent this weekend away. Made our first 5 hour trip down island where my parents and mil reside. E did well on his first road trip, slept for the most part. DH was busy with work stuff nor did he make it any sort of priority to see his mom so guess who didn't even know we were in town! Lol 
I made one mistake with packing: I let DH pack for the kids. He packed 1 change of clothes per kid... Imagine how sufficient that was.....:haha:


----------



## claireybell

Shae i think Platinum hair or the whitey toned hair would actually quite suite you esp with your fair rosey complexion:) 

Omg Pacific your dream, gigs baby in a paper bag :haha: 

I had a dream about J once that we were going out to get drunk but it was before i had seen pics of her so it was her but not her lol


----------



## shaescott

PL that’s a crazy dream, wow! Love the paper bag as an incubator for preterm babies :rofl: 
I agree re: black hair. I think it’s usually best on people with darker skin tones and people with natural dark brown-black hair. People like Zooey Deschanel or Katy Perry, with winter coloring. 
Sorry about time insufficient packing, glad E did well in the car though!

CB idk I wouldn’t try platinum blonde on me. It would match me better than someone with insanely warm peachy skin I suppose, but I tend toward the neutral side rather than insanely cool/pink. When I dye my hair red I basically become a soft autumn (I look good in deep red etc), and when it’s ashy I’m a soft summer who looks washed out by red and dark colors (like the shirt I was wearing in the after pic of my hair). I’d say I lean cool, my face seems pink, but the rest of my body looks yellow in comparison so idk if that’s my natural coloring or some skin thing or idek. My face is cool and my body is warm :rofl: I feel like with my natural hair color (ashy dark blonde) I just kinda blend in, like my coloring is very muted and soft. With the red hair I’m much brighter, though still soft, and I feel like it gives me a visual spark. At the same time, with the ash blonde, I look in the mirror and I look like me, if that makes sense? Like, natural me. I’m gonna give the ash blonde a few weeks for me to adjust to the change. So in a few weeks I’ll either be happy with my hair color or dyeing it back to red lol. People always thought the red was my natural color, I feel like it just works for me. It’s like I was meant to be born with red hair but God laughed and said “give her ash”. 

Anyway, so funny about the J dream. I don’t think I’ve ever had a dream about anyone on here but if I did I probably shared it on here so someone else would remind me lol


----------



## gigglebox

Ol I love when I make appearances in peoples' dreams! Thank you for sharing. How kind of you to take care od my kiddos while I dealt with my paper bag baby.

Shae what exactly is the goal of blue shampoo?

I feel very busy recently but also don't feel like I've accomplished anything at all.

Myles has not done his 6 hoir stretch again but he did pull a fiver last night...but then was pretty wrestless the rest of the night. I am slowly transitioning him to be put back to sleep in his cosleeper at night but i'm failing because it's easy to let him sleep on me and since he's likely my last kid I am enjoying the snuggles.

Also I had the single most disgusting diaper change if my mom career. It was Lev's...the thing was literally dripping poop out the sides and was topped off with some undigested craisens. One of those emergency bath situations.


----------



## claireybell

Is Blue shampoo the same as using blue/purple tone shampoo? I use it to eliminate the brassy yellow tones from my blonde.. 

Omg sounds like Lev did a poonami lol they are gagfest arent they?!! 5 hrs is fab! Get in!! 

Haydens been waking at 4:20 past couple of nights urhhh im blaming growth perhaps :-/


----------



## shaescott

Blue shampoo is like purple shampoo, it’s just meant for neutralizing orange tones whereas purple shampoo is meant for neutralizing yellow tones. 

Gigs yikes sorry about the blowout

CB sorry about the early mornings


----------



## pacificlove

Lol, I am only familiar with blue shampoo for white dogs to get their coats "whiter". Learn something new every day.

Gigs, eew! While visiting my parents this weekend, L had a similar poo-nami... Undigested grape skins in there and the poop ran down the back of his knees. Thankfully I was in the backyard with the dog for a few minutes so only heard about it after :haha:
As for baby sleeping with you, I am a huge supporter of co-sleeping. I usually sleep on my side, babys head at boob level (so away from my pillow) so when he cries neither one of us have to move for a feed ;) and my blanket doesn't come up higher then just over the hips. My mommy instinct kicks in and I don't even turn in my sleep. So the bad side of this is, that I am getting permanent muscle soreness in pressure spots such as my hip. But our sleep is pretty good and the last week I just wake up enough to guide a nipple into his mouth. 

Cb, sorry about the early mornings. Hope it's short lived for you both!


----------



## gigglebox

Ok my Canadian doppelgänger, let us not have parallels in our children's diapers anymore, deal? 

I'm actually sleeping about the same, except I prop my arms up with pillows and use my arms as bumpers from the rest of the bed. He generally sleeps in the crook of my arm if not on my chest, and while we sleep well, I too wake up stiff as a twig. 

Cb nooooooo early mornings blah. I hope that doesn't go on long!


----------



## pacificlove

I'll make that deal any day gigs! :haha: In other news: potty training is going miserable...it may just have to wait until it warms up and we can sent the boy outside without pans.


----------



## gigglebox

With Des, we tried when he was 2.5-3 years and he did not get it. We quit and tried again a half a year later or so and it was much better!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have let DH spearhead the operation so far. DH has made two attempts on Saturday mornings so far: no diaper, no pants if it has been warm enough in the house. When L has gone through 3 pairs of pants and a pee spot on the couch DH gives up and just puts a diaper back on him then proclaims "maybe L just isn't ready yet". Hmm well, maybe when he asks L "do you have to pee?" And he answers no, take him anyway?? Just my thoughts..

Sorry my rant, DH has frustrated me on something else today.. need to blow steam!


----------



## gigglebox

What else did he do?
Yes definitely worth trying the potty even if L says he doesn't gave to go. Also it may help if hubby shows him. But admittedly our best success was outdoor peeing and giving Des things to aim for. He used to love peeing on patches of crab grass :haha:

Been up for an hour...it's 1am. I'm losing the sleep in your own bed battle. Regretting not letting him just sleep on me am hour ago.

Also my milk supply is dwindling :( i'm not sure how much longer i'll be able to do night feeds with him...


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, the less Myles is on the boob, the more your supply will dwindle. Supply and demand, but I am sure after 3 kids you know that. ;) 11 pm here and I just moved us to the bed, somewhat successfully for being on my own tonight, doing my own bedtime routine, checking on L (how did he manage to get his legs into the duvet cover like a sleepsack?), turning lights off, diaper change and feeding baby E. Yeah.. I used my boobs to make baby fall asleep again ;) use them while it works. 

Hubby has gone back to being a poor communicator which is frustrating to me. I basically know when he's home when he IS at home and apart from that I have no idea of his work schedule. I have definitely voiced my concerns before, praised him when he got better and now he's gone back to his old ways. 
Last week he decided to take a day at home during the week. He took E while I had the dog out for his pee, E fell asleep on him. So the next 30 minutes I am rushing around the house trying to get lots of stuff done thinking he'll pass off baby any minute now. When I had accomplished most I asked when are you leaving, he finally told me he was taking a day at home to make up for some weekends he worked. Ffs, I could have enjoyed a loong shower, then had time to clean up at a good pace because when E falls asleep good, he's out for long stretches. Now with half an hour gone, I didnt feel like rushing through my shower too...first world problems, I know!


----------



## shaescott

PL sorry about the potty training struggles and lack of communication from your DH. Poor communication drives me nuts, I really feel for you. 

Gigs sorry about the milk supply :( how old is Myles now?


----------



## gigglebox

He's...9 weeks and change i think? 

Pl that woukd drive me crazy. Is it a newborn stage thing? I've felt crazy distant from hubby recently but i know it comes with babies and it'll get better when baby sleeps better.


----------



## pacificlove

Lack of intimacy doesn't help with that feeling :(
Do you mean the nursing baby to sleep? I remember doing that with L probably until we starting putting him into his crib for daytime naps. So quite a while ;)

My midwife is coming by for the last time tomorrow..:( how is E already turning 6 weeks old this Saturday??

Also, I also weighed L on the weekend, he brings 31 lbs to the scale!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific pp is such a rough period. Definitely had some tension between us. I think the lack of intimacy is a big factor. I need to weigh V, she was 28lbs at 18 months. In her defense she was very close to 3 ft tall. She is close if not as tall now as her 3 y.o. cousin.

Gigs sorry your supply is declining. If you're able lots of skin to skin and having him try to BF.

Shae i like your "new" old hair color. Now I want to dye mine

CB you feeling better? Hope SO is better today.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hey ladies 
Been quietly reading along
*Gigs *don’t know if u remember a while ago me being confused posting a positive OPK but thinking it was too soon as exclusively Bfing and was only 5.5months post partum.. anyway it turned out it was right and AF arrived shortly after.. I wasn’t impressed. Since then my supply seems to have dropped! I read up about galactagogues (supplements to help aid milk production) I’ve just started taking ‘blessed thistle’ and ‘fenugreek’ I read quite a few good things online so fingers crossed. Also going to try pumping in between feeds to see if I can get things up again! I think Theo’s not wanting as much as he’s eating food now too x


----------



## gigglebox

Hi keeps! Oh my gosh I can't believe theo is over 7 months now! Is he crawling yet? Are his sisters smitten with him? 

I'm not surprised about my shrinking supply, just sad i guess. I could probably try and boost it but it's very hard to nurse with his feeding schedule, plus having to supplement...and he's starting to get fussy at the nipple. I'm glad I've been able to nurse part time though...i think this is the longest...? I can't remember how lobg i was able to with Levin. 

Anyway.
The weather is finally warming up! I'm trying to get Myles used to my bigger carrier (instead of the moby wrap) but he's not a fan. I might have to look for another ergo...


----------



## claireybell

Keeps hey :) wow Theo is 7 months, thats gone super fast! Hope you & your lovely girls & Theo are all well <3 

My friend used to take Fenugreek to boast her Milk supply aswell, it did work but she (meaning bodily odour in general) smelt abit funky lol even though she used Deodorant etc.. not bad smell just of the herb i think :-/

Gigs could Myles be starting to teethe? Try some Teething powders like Ashton & Parsons if the US stocks it, i use it & hes improved lots with feeding more calmly. Hayden was around 8/9wks just fussing on/off boob, sometimes they do it also as they want more milk but they’ve emptied us lol & the bod has to catch up with supply, ive noticed this alot atm! Also hes going through the stage of half way through a feed, popping off the boob to look at me & give a cheeky smirk :haha: annoying but so cute!

The early morning wakings was short lived thank goodness :) 

I swear i was ovulating the other day though but it was sooo painful! Im half expecting a mini period at somepoint but hopibg not! Im not feeding any less now than what i was when i first introduced some formula, who knows! 

Flueks hows hubs recovery going?


----------



## shaescott

Good morning everyone, I’ve been waking up nauseous most days lately so that’s so fun! I think it’s acid reflux, I’ve been having bad attacks of it occasionally during the day the past 2 weeks and last night I had it really bad. Woke up this morning with it. I also got like 10 hours of sleep and I’m still exhausted, so that’s cool. Mini rant over.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to be all about me.

How would you feel about using Benadryl to help your child sleep?

I’m really hesitant to do that. It’s a running joke in our family when someone can’t sleep, but we don’t actually do it. It just feels weird. I don’t like thinking I drugged him just to get sleep. I’d rather just be exhausted.

Asking because the developmental pediatrician brought it up. A still wakes a minimum of 4x a night. I weaned him from his night bottle but he still wakes to drink water. When I tried weaning from water, it is WW3. He bangs his head and literally attacks me and rolls around crying for an hour. Anyway she said if after three weeks of no milk at night that it’s become a routine and I should try to break it with Benadryl (more explicit directions to come when I talk to her). It is something his regular pedi brought up as well.

Am I thinking too much? Would you moms do it?


----------



## gigglebox

I'd leave a sippy in his bed so he can wake up and drink as he pleases without bugging you. Also i think if it came to drugging him i'd try melanonin or whatever it's called...never used it myself though.

I also had luck with diffusing a "sleepy time" oil mix in Levin's room when he sucked at sleeping. It was lavender and some other things but it was pre mixed. I got it at Wegman's. 

Cb that little mid-drink smile is so cute!!! Not there yet with Myles but the boys did it. He is smiling more! I love this stage, although it's been a bit tainted by Levin...he's just been hard to manage recently. Very needy and getting into trouble by throwing things and hitting. Today he bit poor Myles' toe! 

Fortunately my mom is coming tomorrow so I'll get a little break. Right now I'm a bit burnt out...and today I insisted hubby go play disc golf after work. Why do I do these things?! XD 
I kid...he needs a break just as much as I do. I hope he has fun, and also he has a chance to win some money.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, that depends on my level of desperation. If you are at breaking point with your exhaustion, id give it a try. Remember: being tired is treated just about the same as being drunk when it comes to the law. I had a coworker who flipped his pick up truck driving home. To the cops/insurance he claimed he swerved to avoid a deer, truth was he fell asleep behind the wheel. He was lucky to walk away bruised but his truck was a write off. Dark country road, so he had no witnesses to tell the story different.
Point is: don't become unsafe with what you are comfortable doing. 
Eventually he will have to learn to sleep through the night, or self sooth back to sleep. Just because you give something once, doesn't create a Dependance.


----------



## Flueky88

Hello keeps :) hope it helps increase your supply.

Gigs it's definitely hard trying to nurse, pump, and supplement. I was overwhelmed with just one!! I knew I couldn't do it this time. Also in hindsight kinda wishing I waited longer as V is hard to manage with her limit pushing and temper trantrum toddler phase. Just reminding myself things will get better. Also yay for help from your mom :)

CB hope its not AF fixing to make an entrance. I seem to recall.... I blanked on her name, girl that lived in Wales that was a tattoo/piercing artist, got her first pp AF ridiculously early even though she was EBF.

Hubby is doing fairly well. Still some soreness to right kidney area and no stone passing that we know of yet. He isn't taking pain meds though so that's good.

Shae anything new in your diet or eating late?? Heartburn sucks, I have it pretty bad when preggo.

Dobby hmm that's tough. Could try melatonin and/or oils like Gigs suggested first and if not go to benadryl. Sleeping good is important for both of you. Don't look at it as drugging him but as helping him get what he needs.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, great to hear your DH is doing well. Could the stones be small enough that he hasn't noticed them passing? 

Shae: sorry about the heartburn. I have had it a few times during pregnancy and I feel sorry for anyone who has it regularly. Eating nuts has helped me every time. 

Afm: my midwife was here for the last time just now. She commented on my huge baby as she walked in....the last few days I have felt like he's doubled in size so she wasn't wrong :). Anyway, we almost had a bet on whether or not he'd be over 5kg...DH and I would have lost that bet: e weights 5.4kg!! He's put on 2 kg since birth, she said it's unusual for babies to put on that much. 1-1.5 is what she usually sees. Grew 5.5cm in length too. Maybe both my boys will be tall...
I am sad that this chapter is over with my midwife, for now she still has my sheep and DH wants to do business with her hubby so still get to see them just for different things then baby.


----------



## needausername

I’ve fallen and broken my toe today. The pain is awful! I can only take paracetamol until I know whether I’m pregnant or not.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific that's what I'm hoping has happened. Maybe crushed so fine he isn't feeling it or hearing it. Fantastic on E's weight gain!! I can relate on feeling a bit sad in one way that chapter of life is closing but thankful this will be the last newborn phase. Looking forward to getting to focus on my 2 girls growing up. 

Needausername yikes!! Sorry about your toe. Hope it heals quickly.

AFM ugh been rough week. S is much needier than V was. S likes to be held almost constantly by me or on the boob. She won't accept either pacifier we have tried. I've ordered a mam one and hope she can use it to help her sleep by herself. Daytime is going to be a struggle if not because I'll be juggling S and V alone starting in April. V requires lots of attention as she's into everything. 

I weighed S this morning, 6lb 9 oz!! She's gaining an ounce a day now. Oh and my dad is going to come down this weekend and stay for a week :)


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, have you tried a wrap style carrier? E is the same with always needing to be held, mind you: that's all they know from being inside of us for 9 months. I am going to have to get mine out in the next few days, I have to start working in the kitchen again soon!

Sounds like S is really catching up now, awesome weight gain!

Needs; ouch! How far into your cycle are you?

Afm: don't remember if I mentioned that I got a hemorrhoid 2/3 weeks post partum. I ended up using traumeel creme on it when it wasn't bleeding and seriously that thing is just about gone now. Told my mw about it today and she was impressed. It's homeopathic with arnica, so safe to use, my mw approved ;) (lol, yes after the fact...)


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm pretty desperate. I have no memory at all. I can communicate at a grade school level. I lost all my higher vocabulary. I'm sucking at my job. I autopilot when I drive. Everything hurts all the time. I am swearing at A in my head. Thankfully I have the restraint to not actually swear at him. On the weekends, sometimes i'll put moana on and sleep in his play pen with him and then he just wakes me up when the movie ends and he wants breakfast.

Gigs he has access to his water but he still flails around. Idk if the water is why he wakes or a distraction tbh. Because he knows where the cup is and can easily get it himself. But he wont unless I give it to him and then he crawls into the crook of my arm with his cup looking so angelic and smug lol

I think someone gave me a sleepy time oil for my baby shower so I'll look for it. But today I broke the no screen after daycare rule because I am just in physical agony I am so tired


----------



## gigglebox

Did you make up the screen rule Dobby? No shame in breaking arbitrary rules you set for yourself. You do you. And let me know if you try the oil.

Fluek I'm confused, why didn't they temove the stones during surgery?

Pl do you think that cream would work on...ah hem...older afflictions? 

Y'all I'm having the quite irrational "could I be pregnant" thoughts :roll: no real reason except symptoms.


----------



## DobbyForever

The developmental pediatrician did. A lot of new research correlates screen use before two to ASD like behaviors. Plus it messes with sleep so even though I cut it off an hour or min 30m before bed, she wanted me to push it out as much as possible so I just stopped and paid attention to him. I really liked it. We spent a lot of time together but today I'm just miserable. He's been on my phone for longer than I care to admit. =/ but i don't think the screen time was messing with his sleep because after three weeks no screens except 15m in the morning when I shower and no change in sleep.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. I'm still alive, but pretty tired. Gonna do my best to respond though...

shae - Your hair's lookin' good. FX your acid reflux calms down soon.

Dobby - I feel like these days, some Drs just like to load kids up on meds. Maybe try a few more natural options before the Benedryl? And I'm so sorry you're having a hard time and are in so much pain. I really hope you get some kind of relief soon. -.-

Re: increasing milk supply. The only thing I ever did was try the Starbucks "pink drink" a few times, but it didn't seem to make much difference. So, can't really offer any help here.

Good job to all the LOs out there and their weight gains. :)

AFM, I had my MW appt on Monday. It went well, but was also fairly quick. I'd already heard the MW "schpeel" last time and they already had the majority of my medical and person info, so not much to go over. I ended up dealing with a trainee, but it was her last week of training, so I'll be dealing with yet another new face at my next appt (on Easter Monday morning). Finally got to actually see my scan results and it had the heartbeat down as 181bpm (awesome) and I explained to her my confusion on my EDD and measurements. She agreed and said the MWs like to decide on the EDD based on measurements more than LMP, so my EDD is now October 21. Got my reqs for the first trimester screening and made the appts for April 15. When I called to schedule the scan, the receptionist asked how far along I was (10 weeks) and when I told her the date I wanted, she said "so, you'll be 14 weeks?" "No, I'll be 13+0" "We kind of prefer you to come in when you're around 12 weeks." "It would work out better for my work schedule if I could come in on the 15th though." And then she made the appt. Like, SERIOUSLY?! The paper work says "11+0 to 13+6". I am well within that range, just shut up and book me. More friggen BS from the medical community.
I also saw Captain Marvel with SO and his cousin and we all really liked it. SO said he'd give it an 8/10. It was probably funnier and more relatable cuz it was mostly set on Earth in 1995, so we were laughing at old Smashing Pumpkins music posters and grey Gameboys and slow-ass computers. lol
And, as of tonight, still able to find the HB on my doppler. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I left the laminator on at work ffffffff


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific was hoping to use my baby ktan. It says birth to 35 lbs, but one part says to consult with ped if less than 8 lbs. I may try and just be extra cautious. She may not lke it. I hope she does. Also glad your hemmrhoid is gone. They can be annoying to downright painful. I couldn't stand that one that woke me every hour from my sleep due to how painful it was. 

Dobby don't feel bad. I let V watch before bedtime. It seems to help her sleep. I really don't think it's an awful thing and if you people think it's bad, well so much worse out there. 

Gigs nope both times they just broke the stone up and retrieved pieces he could. Well to be honest I didn't get to hear tge doctor so maybe he retrieved them all this time? DHs mom isn't most reliable on these things.

Pretty reminds me of how the receptionist wouldn't let me do prenatal labs until at least 6 weeks then after that schedule my 7 to 8 week appt. I sent a message to the OB who told me I could do labs whenever I wanted. Then receptionist tried to say it was so I wouldn't have to wait as long until appt/scan. Frustrating because I needed convenient schedule for me, but I got my way.

Yay for heartbeat and watching captain marvel:)


----------



## TexasRider

Dobs- we do melatonin at night. No shame. I got the liquid kind and mix it in a small amount of juice and give it to her to drink. She gets 2ml a night and she’s asleep within the hour and sleeps all
Night. Highly recommend. Benadryl doesn’t have as good of an effect on Tabs so i only use it if she gets bit by a bug cause she swells up bad where she got bit.

I say give him whatever will
Help you sleep and function like a human again. If i don’t give Tabs her melatonin she won’t hardly go to sleep until
After 10 at the earliest


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I am not familiar with the Ktan... I do know with the wraps I will do different types of wraps depending on babies age and how they are supposed to snuggle in there safely. (Like at this age some positions are unsafe for joint development)

Dobs, no shame in using drugs. You may even want to try both for a few nights each to see which one works better. You'll have much happier thoughts and wonder why you haven't tried it earlier when you do go there.


----------



## needausername

I’m actually so bleurgh I’m reading posts but not retaining the information. 

I’m 8DPO now to whoever asked. I called the GP surgery today and I’ve been prescribed codeine on top of the paracetamol because it is the safest option. It is only problematic if used in third trimester. It will be another few hours before I can get transport to the pharmacy but at least I won’t be in near as much pain.

I have to put my dog in to kennels because I’m finding it so difficult to mobilise and she’s a big dog and we are in an apartment. She loves the place I take her to and they really like her too so I know she will have an amazing time.


----------



## gigglebox

Well looks like "pregnancy-like" symptoms were actually af symptoms. She got me. Just shy of 10 weeks postpartum -.- 
I am unamused...although it beats being pregnant!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Awe gigs! That sucks about af getting you this early! Almost like you got cheated out of your second break from it...

Since you are somewhat in the same shoes as us: have you and hubby discussed contraception? We did last night and I think we'll do condoms for the first year, possibly pills for me after. Vasectomy seems like a simple solution, but it seems so permanent. We are 95% sure we are done, but that little bit of doubt has that off the table for a few years. I am turning 31 this summer, so still have what: 10-15 years of potential baby making...??

Speaking of baby making; we dtd this morning... Umm ouch! DH claimed there was enough "natural lubricant" but the tear areas definitely felt like road rash. Tmi alert: I was on top to control angles but that didn't really seem to help.. I guess that's a con for vbac
However I am willing to try again with lube if I can convince hubby is another question. He does not want to inflict any pain..


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, Omg Lev bit Myles’ toe? Poor lil dude! Did he bite it bad or just a nik? When Nuala was born Riley bit her nose, she proper screamed & Riley was 4yrs old! I think he was just seeing what reaction he’d get tbh.. Sorry your period arrived, i had 1 period pp when bf’ing Riley, does t mean it’ll be a regular thing & may only be a light one for couple days or so hun, fx for that :thumbup: 

Pacific, wow that Haemorrhoid cream sounds awesome - how often did you use it?? I need some!! All the ones I tried they ease the pain but not shrink them really.. Dtd will get easier, plus its only been what 7-8wks since birth.. we tried at 7wks & i couldnt get it in lol still uncomfy now but once im going im all good ;) lotsa lube lotsa lotsa!

Needs, when are u planning on testing? Ouchy about your toe, toe injurys are evil, bug hugs! Hope the pain sudsides quickly for you. 

Dobs, big hugs hun.. i agree with Pacific, dont look at it as drugging, see it as helping A to get a sleep pattern & it will help you both :hugs: SO’s niece was awful sleeper esp at a very young age like 1-2yrs, his Bro & wife they used something called ‘Medicet’ which is to help sleep & mild sedative, she literally would not sleep at all, once she got routine with it her body naturally started its own snooze routine, def do the sippy cup thing in the cot so if he wakes he can gave a drink at night, is there any reason why he wakes? Comfort, night terrors? Tv & other media stuff i dont think has any effect on the not sleeping like you say.. will he fall asleep with the tv on though? Maybe a mini kids tv/tablet/pad by his cot or a kiddy tv nursery type thing that he can watch & listen to subconsciously & may aid his sleep?


----------



## needausername

The new pain meds the GP gave me are helping a lot. My dog is gone to kennels so the only time I need to move is when I need to pee or to get food. 

My test date is 4th April. I’ve been doing cheapies but they are BFN. I really doubt I am pregnant but I don’t want to risk it by taking something potentially harmful. Also, because I’ve various physical conditions I can’t take most things. My only options are codeine and paracetamol.

Feeling awful about being out of work because it does create more work for others as I’m not replaced and I’m the most senior person in my office so I’m actually needed plus I’ve lotw of commitments. I’m hoping I can be able to work next week but even so I’m still limited as I have a commute and can’t drive. Part of my job can be done remotely but the important parts can’t be.


----------



## claireybell

Im glad the pain meds are helping Needs.. def try & rest up :) So will you test when period us late or will it be due around the 4th? 8dpo is mega early so def dont count ye self out yet :)

Weather is warming up here aswell so i think il take kiddies to the park today for a run around. 

I started taking my AntiB’s few days ago, it can make breastmilk taste abit bitter it seems, Haydens def noticing it, hope it doesn’t affect my supply as hes been feeding not brilliantly hmmm, i only have 2 more days left :-/


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I totally missed that: Lev bit Myles? It's funny but not ;)hope it wasn't too bad!

Cb, I used traumeel cream. Maybe a handful of times? And this bugger was bleeding, itching and dreadfully painful during bowl movements. Haven't had any issues the last 2 weeks with it. We have used traumeel for other pains before, bruises, arthritis, sprains, muscle pain, etc that's what I know it from..

More later, this post already took me 24 hours to finish :haha:


----------



## claireybell

Lol! I must say that i do love that BnB keeps the saved replies until you log back in & we can finish them ;) 

Thanks Pacific, I googled it, didnt say anything about Haemorroids but did say its great for the things u mentioned & swellings. I think its a Homeopathic remedy.. i may l have to get on Amazon! Mine is t bleeding but abit painful still when having a bowel movement, its an external one aswell, think im gonna try it :thumbup: 

Kids been driving me nuts today ahhhh!!! I need Wine


----------



## needausername

Ouch! Sounds horrendous guys!

I know it’s super early hence why I’m only using cheapies for now.... I just can’t stop myself :lol: I’m due my period on the 4th but sometimes I get it a day early.

I got shopping delivered this evening since I can’t get out. Just a few minutes ago I poured myself a soft drink with ice. I third had a brief notion and without thinking I picked up some vodka and poured it in. It was only when I was sitting back down and taking a few swigs when I realised I shouldn’t be drinking! ](*,)](*,)


----------



## claireybell

Im guessing the Voddy doesn’t mix well with the meds.. i cant drink with my AntiB’s atm, i feel like i have no will power yet I managed 8/9 months pg without it lol


----------



## needausername

It probably wouldn’t! Plus I’ve had a huge increase today in creamy cm. there’s lots when I wipe. That would be very unusual for me to have any kind of cm that I get multiple wipes in a day ever since I started having thyroid problems.


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, that's right. Traumeel is not for hemorrhoids. However it's homeopathic so I felt like I could use it. Worst case it would not do anything at all. We have found it so effective when used as intended, we don't buy anything else for pain.
My midwife felt the same when I told her... and if it doesn't do anything for yours, at least you'll have a decent cream for your next bruise, soreness or similar. ;)

Definitely would not mix alcohol with drugs...bad idea. 
Did I tell you that I had sparkly wine last weekend? Just a few sips, but definitely more alcohol then I had with L and his bfing time. :haha:


----------



## needausername

I hope you enjoyed it!

I was so so sad pouring alcohol down the sink. I feel like I was offending my culture by wasting it :lol:

Omg.... the amount of cm I’m getting right now! It’s a huge amount. I’ve an under active thyroid so I’m fairly dry down there typically. It’s so weird seeing all this cm when I wipe. I’m only 10DPO and nothing picking up on the cheapies yet. Given how dry I am and that we are not full blown TTC (we are NTNP) I was full sure I wouldn’t get lucky. My assumption would have been we would have had to go down the route of preseed and me going on an incredibly healthy diet to get pregnant but right now I’m thinking it may have happened. :shock:


----------



## gigglebox

Needa go luck to you! Your symproms sound promising. If yoi aren't pregnant will you full on start ttc?

I'll have to look into that cream pl. it sounds like a miracle drug. Can it be used internally? Would it help your lady bits pain, either during or following sex? 

Yeah I'm in the same boat...fairly certain we're done doing the kid thing but the possibility I'll change my mind has me second guessing permanent bc. Since I have annoyingly long periods I was considering a partial hysterectomy once we are ready to close the baby making shop. In the meantime will just be doing what we've been doing for years, which is pull out until a couple days after ovulation. Just gotta make sure hubby follows the pull out rulls ;) but since we're not keen on more kids i'm sure he'll be back to being ultra careful. With the "scare" that started this threadd, we were on the fence about #2 and had a "if it happens it happens" approach to sex.

Ugh yes the toe biting was full on scream inducing. He was ok, no mark left but not cool! Probably one of those stories i'll laugh at later. 

Pl--on a complete side note I may be picking up some Sebastopol eggs tomorrow :dance: there is a woman about an hour away who has a few and is just giving them away. My goose is broody...she is a fantastic sitter but so far she or the other birds have killed the hatchlings. This year we're going to isolate her nest and her and hope she has her first fully successful hatch. Fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## needausername

We will probably continue to NTNP as our work means we are often apart during ovulation period. I think if we were full on trying that would make life very stressful.

Still BFN today but lots of cm still there. 

I’m sure the bite will be funny in years to come. It will probably be one of those sibling things that will continue you TIL old age. “You owe me coz you bit me when I was a baby.”


----------



## Flueky88

Needa glad the pain med is making a difference.

Gigs I agree it's hard to make such a permanent decision. You start thinking what if you changed your mind. Sucks AF got you already but agree it's better than being pregnant right now.

Pacific glad it healed the hemmrhoids!! Also DH better use lube or he won't get any once I'm ready.

CB hope your supply hasn't been affected by the antibiotics. Also I was drooling thinking about a glass of wine yesterday.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks im still drooling now thinking of Wine il be drinking this Weds hahaa! Hayden was having a good ol feed at 4:10am today so i think my supply is ok for now but makes me sad that if it happens il have to start fully bottling him :-/

Needs are you temp tracking your cycles? Just wondering if you were def 10dpo or roughly guessing when ov’ing was.. but if you period doesn’t arrive until around the 3/4th testing may be too early still :) actively ttc is stressful so ntnp is a good relaxed way of doing it!

I know we def not having anymore & SO is not up for it at all & given that i have no tubes now it would be IVF if we want anymore, unless i get randomly pg which means SO’s swimmers would be flying Lol! In never thought i would actually want anymore but i am having the brood/pg pangs.. couple of friends of mine have just had their first babies & FB announced, i feel sad that im now done & there on bub no1 but hey ho. Probs the whole thing of ttc & that nb stage of going into hospital when they are brand spanking new..


----------



## needausername

Not temping because I’m really sleepy in the morning and unreliable for remembering. I’m lucky I manage to make it out to work half the time :lol:

I know it’s still too early to test, I just can’t help poas. I’ve got issues. Using the cheapies until testing day to at least keep my need to test at bay.

Aw wow... I never thought about what it would be like after I have babies and I’m done what it would be like to see announcements. I’m still stuck in the “why not me” phase when I see announcements. Of course I manage to be happy for people but I’m getting older and worried that time is more and more against me.


----------



## pacificlove

Guess I am different in the baby making department at the moment; I am glad to have "passed on the torch" to someone else. Sil is expecting and I am looking forward to their baby: hopeful we'll get to snuggle and help during our visits but then get to give it back. I sound like a grandparent :haha:

Gigs: that's exciting about the eggs! You could not find free goose eggs here, especially sebastols! Lucky you!! I miss my geese.. I keep thinking of getting geese from metzer again when we buy property... DH doesnt know that yet, on the other hand he is right: wed need someone to care for them when we travel. 
Even with the import and flight costs, it's cheaper then finding gooslings in Canada!

Traumeel cream I would not use internal, however they also have pills that are just as effective in my experience.


----------



## claireybell

My younger sister & her hubby will also be ttc later this year, it would be sooner but they’re off to India for 2 wks in October & i know she wouldn’t want to be pregnant when she goes.. although me & my older sister are eager for her to get pg now lol!

Its Mothers day here in the UK today.. pretty bummer day really, SO has been hanging all day & so hes slept all day pretty much & ive done everything as usual :( he apologised but im too pissed to even care really. Ive just been doing my normal domestic stuff & off to bed shortly as I’m done in from Hayden waking twice last night, rant over


----------



## needausername

I’m back to work today. I also had to order some FRER online because it turns out the cheapies I have are rubbish. I had a look at reviews online and they miss pregnancy a lot it seems despite being 10iu. One poor lass took them as correct. 2nd month of no period and they where still negative. Tried another brand and was pregnant. Turned out she was two months pregnant! I’d be raging if I missed a few weeks of my pregnancy because a test was a dud.


----------



## claireybell

Hell yeah id be pretty annoyed aswell! Fx they dont take long to arrive. Hope first day back at work goes ok :)


----------



## pacificlove

CB, sorry you didn't have the best mother's day, fx DH will make up for it somehow! Happy mother's day to you! 

Forgot what else I was going to write.. spring is here! I forced all the boys outside for some pictures yesterday. ;) Biggest complainer: DH! Oh well, I think I got 2 usable picture. One is an adorable one where L gives baby E a gentle kiss on the head. Seriously: for every 1 kiss I get, baby E gets 10 from L. And this is all coming from L, we don't ask him to or anything...
Saturday we went to see our sheep at my midwifes property and hung out with her and her family for some time after. Someone pointed out some invasive plant spicies that's growing where the sheep are, and a quick Google search says that the sheep love this plant in the spring. Win win for all!

Another week.. let's see what this one brings!


----------



## needausername

Work went fine. I was very tired at times but I got through. Doesn’t help I’ve cut back on coffee just incase I am pregnant. Only have one a day now compared to my usual 3 or 4. So couple the extra bit of pain plus the painkillers too I’m really looking forward to bed!

Tests have come so I’ll use one in the morning. I’m getting doubtful now. Cervix is low and there is a bit more of a tint to my cm like AF is on th way.


----------



## claireybell

Needs have u tested yet?? Tinged cm can always be implantation aswell though ;) fx luvvy! Post a pic when you’ve tested

Aww Pacific thats so cute with L’s kisses <3 

SO brought me home some flowers & we going out for dinner at somepoint this wk, i told him he doesnt have to but he insisted so il let him Lol


----------



## claireybell

Nuala playing hats with her cereal bowl :haha: poor Hayden..


----------



## gigglebox

Cb sorry about thw crap mothers day but good on him for making it up to you! I hold grudges on to stuff like that until our last dating anniversary where I completely forgot and he brought me flowers and chocolate. No i have no room to complain when he forgets dates lol

Also i splurged on a really pretty ebay ring with his permission and told him we'd call it my valentines, mothers, and anniversary gift so he's off the hook for awhile :rofl:

Pl I did get the goose eggs!!! 7 of them. Not sure how fertile they are but I'll try to check in a week or so for veining. So getting the eggs also may turn into an unrelated business gig. The lady who had them owns this quasi famous social media dog, Goosie, who was born with almost no nose. She was also the runt of the litter and wasn't expected to live at all but she's coming up on her birthday! So I may be designing Birthday fundraising tshirts for her event ^_^

Needa I hope it's just too early but if not fx next month is THE month.

Cb I saw an okd friend of mine on Facebook just had her forst girl and the squishy face just made me a little sad that I may never do that whole thing again...made me definitely question having any permanent bc. But then i think of the first tri sickness, and the miserable last few weeks, amd the scares of baby being ok, and surgery, and sleep deprivation with infants...and I think being done isn't so bad! What sucks is I don't have any friends or family likely to have babies anytime soon. The exception is my brother and SIL but they live across the country :( but maybe one day I can go visit them and also babysit so they can have a date night.

Anyway that picture of Hayden with thw bowl hat is hilarious lol


----------



## needausername

Thank you gigs.

I’ve been spotting all day today. It’s been a bit beyond my normal day before spotting but not heavy enough to be a period yet so I will probably be getting it tomorrow. Feel a bit sad. Had a crap day. Have to wear the protection for my fracture for 6weeks now which limits me doing the things that make me happy and distract me plus it impacts on my work. Also, my heating isn’t working. I’m renting so I at least don’t have to pay to get it fixed but still frustrating because I will have to be at home to get it fixed and I work 9-5.

Just want to bury my head some where and do lots of shopping online,


----------



## claireybell

Hahaa oooh Gigs is that a Ring that you’ve posted a pic of in the past? I completely second those reasons for being baby ‘done’ .. the sickness really did me in last time & just a painful pg on the whole, i know when Hayden gets a lil bigger & we can do holidays & stuff, il forget about all that other stuff il miss, i can see how some gals just keep popping them out lol

Needs, im sorry about the impending period hun.. big hugs :hugs: have ye self a nice hot bath & soothe yourself, can i ask how long have you guys been ntnp? You probs have mentioned in the past but i missed it, i really hope af doesnt arrive though but as Gigs said if not this time, next cycle be the one <3


----------



## pacificlove

Needs, fx it's just implanting.. you aren't out until the witch shows!

Gigs, yay for the future business with the goose lady! It's always worth a chat with a friendly person in my experience. 

Cb, I am totally the same with having more kids or not.. I am looking forward to travel with our kids. And maybe a long weekend away without too ;) actually we are missing out this summer: DH work summer regional meeting is in boston (or baltimore, international for us either way)and it's not kid friendly this year but I was still expected to come along until we announced the pregnancy. so I get to stay home with a kid that is still going to need my boobs. Only this year's location isnt kid friendly, next year's location should be announced at the end of this year's summer regional meeting and welcome the entire family. 4 days of rest and relaxation that's paid for ;) otherwise our kids will be old enough to be left at my parents. DH works for a great company, not many companies include spouses for annual regional meetings or their children! I can skip out this year, DH likes the employer so I expect to go too more over the next years!


----------



## gigglebox

Baltimore isn't too terribly far from my neck of the woods! Let me know if you ever come close to the DC area! Maybe we can get a play date in for the boys haha


----------



## claireybell

Ahhh no fair ladies id love a playdate lol maybe il hop a flight over :haha: 

Pacific ypur hubs work sounds great for having family hols, great perk!

Ok, my friend has a dilemma.. her lil boy who is 2 in a couple months time, he keeps climbing out of the cotbed, 3 am this morning he did it twice, 1st time was crying & moaning to get out the bedroom which has a stairgate & 2nd time he was just messing about in his room, she’s going to change it to a Bed today but.. she’s worried hes gonna cry at stairgate & mess about all night & get in/out of the bed when he stirs... her bedroom & the new baby is in the room next to his! Anyone had the same or any ideas how to possibly contain him? I did say she may need to let him cry it out but on the other hand he may love that its a bed & stay put all night


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Sorry for the selfish post! *
Hi, my names ‘Keeps’ and I never learn.

Long story short - 3 days of sex with kids dad, thought I was safe as I’m due on tomorrow (cycle day 31 as always) took an OPK, and it’s look pretty positive.

Could breastfeeding make my hormones funny and turn an OPK positive? X

Top one was last night
Bottom 2 this morning x


----------



## wookie130

Keeps!!! Hmmm. I'd just take an hpt if you're due tomorrow anyway. Those opk's, though... Yeah. I would test. How has baby daddy been, aside from the 3 day tryst? Has he been kind, and treating you and the children well?

CB & Gigs...I for one am very happy to be done having babies of my own. My last pregnancy sucked, and was full of anxiety. Charlotte is beginning to really act like a toddler, and I now remember that for every squishy sweet newborn, comes a flailing toddler eventually floppin' around like a feral whiny animal on the floor...lol. I still get broody over tiny babies, and I think I always will. But my uterus is retired. Baby shop closed...playground open.


----------



## gigglebox

Cb what if they keep the crib and get one of those anti-climbing nets that go over the top? My bed is going to a bed will not keep him in. 

Keeps did you have sex around ovulation? Or are you saying you JUST had sex now knowing your period is about due? Sometimes impending periods can make an opk go positive. But if you had sex during ovulation a week or two ago...might be a sign of pregnancy. If that's the case a test is the only way to know! 

Wookie yeah i think I desire being pregnant more than having a kid. I love the excitement of it all.

I am looking forward to going back to work though. I may work the front desk at hubby's shop eventually, maybe just part tine, but we'll see.

But what i'd REALLY like to do is work at a bridal gown shop or in diamonds.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that's so funny, DH and I have discussed the same thing. Hes actually been actively searching for a front desk person since january. I'd love to go back to work some day. Kudos to those mom's that can, but I get bored just doing the stuff a stay at home mom does after a while... I need adult interaction and conversation that isn't just about babies like my mom groups....
What about working for a jeweler?

Cb, no idea! That's actually one thing I worry about when we transition L. 

Sorry to turn that question back to me but can I add? We have a queen size bed in our guest room. When L is ready for his big boy bed DH thinks we can put L into that room and bed so baby E can have the crib. What do you guys think about putting a toddler into a queen bed? I don't like the idea and think it's too big, but what are the rules here? A bed is a bed is a bed or ..??


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I do think that this particular trip may repeat in a few years... Who knows tho!

Cb, love the "new hat" picture ;) L plays similar games with empty snack containers 

Keeps, has your period returned? Ovulating is definitely possible even while bfing! My midwife does like to remind us.. lol, she's seen plwbpl of "repeats" within that first year!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmmm well my thought is the bigger the bed, the farther he has to roll to fall off it :thumbup: 

I'd love to work at a jeweler. I think I may look into getting certified in diamond appraisal just to have it (plus it interests me) and then maybe future me can find a job at a jeweler. I've applied at a jeweler's before but had nothing to offer them really. Hoping a certification might help. Besides that it might help me with my hobby of buying & selling jewelry from estate sales.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL A loves having the queen to himself. As long as the sides are secure, why not? I used to put A to sleep in my bed and leave him for like 6 hours til I was ready. As long as all your hazards are covered. I made more into a jail lol. I pushed it into a corner so the room wall blocked his side, I had a rail on the opposite side, the headrest got the top and then I pushed his crib backwards against the end. There was one tiny path in and out that I blocked with pillows. Haha. I don’t see the issue with it but that’s just me


----------



## claireybell

I may suggest a rolling net for safety aswell actually, i never thought of that, il let her know. I’ve literally just messaged her now asking how the first night went.. i just had 3 bing bong messages now lol so il be right back:)


----------



## claireybell

So.. they lowered the bed but haven’t fully converted it to a bed yet, she put his sleep sack on backwards last night so he couldn’t get out but he woke at 4 & wouldnt go back to sleep, her SO had to take him downstairs to settle him as he wouldnt go back to sleep, i feel bad for her as she’s feeding a lil baby in the night aswell, hoping its sleep regression & will phase out i think. 

Keeps only way to know is test, I know pg tests dont give a false reading if bf’ing but not sure about opk’s... :-/


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Works - *I definitely couldn’t be pregnant as I hadn’t had sex, their dad had been living at his mums. He got hit by a car on Saturday night, I got a call from a&e that he’d been asking for me and told me what had happened at 9pm so got the children up, dropped them to my mums and stayed by his side all night. It was nasty he lost teeth, stitches on his head + leg etc but it could have been a lot worse. I am caring and can’t be tough with people, so I said he could stay at mine so that I could take care of him until he felt better, and suppose all that happened stirred up old feelings. I don’t know it’s stupid I know he isn’t right for me at all, but I just think I have 4 kids with him I’ve made my bed now I have to lie in it (excuse the pun) lol... I second the ‘always feeling broody over babies” I wish there was a pill for that. I love being pregnant I’m always at my happiest then. Ps - love the name Charlotte it’s so traditional and beautiful.

*Gigs *sorry my post was crappy explained! I mean my cycles have been all over the show since having Theo (and BFing) my cycles normally were always 31days on the dot, and ovulate CD 17. I had sex 2/3 days before CD31 so thinking I was safe, but the next day I took an OPK just to be sure and obviously it was blaring positive, so it looks like I’ve just ovulated, and this will be another long 45 day cycle or so. So now I’m unexpectedly in the TWW. (I think it was a proper LH surge as my OPK was very positive, and now 24hrs later getting faint again) Although it took me around 6 months of properly trying for Ella, I’ve never fallen pregnant first time. And that so wasn’t mean to be on the cards. This is the first time we’ve slept together since Theo was about 2 weeks old, I think it was just stupid emotions after what happened at the weekend.

*CB* I’m the worst person to offer any advice on containing kids haha, my bed is like the bed at the beginning of Charlie and the chocolate factory where there’s about 10 people topping and tailing. Lol I have super bad anxiety and like my babies close to me. How did your friends first night go? (Loved the hat pics haha, Ella is always doing things to Theo so cute though he loves her)


PL - yes it returned around 5-6 months PP, I wasn’t impressed as exclusively breastfeeding. I suspected it would return as I thought I maybe ovulating (twinges, felt hotter next day etc) so took an OPK it was very positive, 2 weeks later first AF arrived, but they’ve not been regular, I’ve skipped one, then had a short one etc x how are things with a new baby in the house? Is L loving being a big brother? X


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmm well I am sorry you find yourself in the tww and hope it doesn't lead to anything!

Cb poor kiddo and your friends for having a rough go. I'm recalling some early days with Des on the couch watching care bears during sleep regressions...haven't had that with Levin but I'm sure I will! 

Keeps I feel ya, something oddly calming about having a kid in bed. I still have Myles sleep on me half the night lol...I'm afraid I'm setting myself up for future failure when it's time he sleeps in his crib...


----------



## claireybell

Gigs you should def look into Diamond & jewel appraisal, thats such an specialised area you woumd be hired instantly i reckon :) 

I asked my friend if her LO was then asleep (7:30-8am) & she promptly replied he is running around their lounge like dynamite.. bless her! Hes been such a great sleeper since birth aswell! 

Keeps omg your SO! Im so glad it wasnt alot worse! Was he drunk or was a driver was drunk or anything like that? Hope he feels loads better real soon hun! Old feelings go deep esp with history so don’t feel bad :hugs: Lol at all in your bed:haha: 

Needs, did you test? Fx af has stayed away..


----------



## pacificlove

Dang here I was hoping to win the argument on getting L a toddler sized bed.. but if nothing really speaks against it.....

Gigs, L slept in bed with us for 9 months. He'd already done daytime naps on his own at that point. One of the harder aspects for me was that I missed the nighttime cuddles with baby until I realized I have a hubby for that ;) I don't think you are setting yourself up for failure. My theory is use the tools that currently work and change them when you need it but don't worry about it until then!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks pl <3 I think he might do a little better when he can tolerate a wet diaper and when he sleeps longer. At least he's been doing an initial 4 hour nap in the co sleeper. If y'all recall he would only do 10-15 minutes at first. 

So me being commissioned for the tshirts happened! I finished and have been paid for the first, finished the second, and now she wants a third! Exciting stuff!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs that's awesome on the commissioned shirts! 
A friend of mine does tie-dy t-shirts with her own design of purebred dogs on them. She sells them at dog shows quite successful. New designs she only has printed when she has enough preorders. 

What size diaper is he in now?


----------



## gigglebox

He's in a 1. Starts fidgeting as soon as he pees and if he doesn't get changed he'll cry. If you take too long he'll start scream crying! 

Hmmmmmm dog shirts...that's an idea! I wonder how much the up front cost is on tshirts. Ya know totes might be a good side item to the shirts.


----------



## pacificlove

Totes Heck yeah! Youd make a killing if you sold them at ypur local weekly farmers market! 
One of the ones I did last year is dead set against plastic, they would have loved a vendor like that! Especially if you make or get a tote with organic cloth or locally or ethically produced... Plus your art!


----------



## needausername

CB.... I was getting bfns. I got what I thought was the start of my period on the 3rd. When I wiped in the morning I had a big blob of bright red blood that was very mucousy. The second wipe it was just pink spots. After that I’ve just been more or less spotting. It was heavy spotting for the first day that needed a pad but light after that. I woke in the middle of the night to pee and took a notion to check my cervix. It was so high up that I could only barely touch it with my finger tip but not actually feel whether it was hard or soft. After that I decided to take another test this morning but I totally forgot as I was sleep. Doh!


----------



## shaescott

Sorry for my disappearance ladies, I’ve been reading along this whole time, just not posting. Tbh this’ll mostly be a selfish post, sorry

Keeps if your cycles have been irregular then it’s definitely possible you were ovulating. Fx’d nothing comes of it. 

Flueks I think it was you who asked about possible causes of the GERD right after my post-and-ghost? I’ve been meaning to respond to that this entire time lol. I think it’s stress, honestly. I’ve been stressed out of my mind lately with school stuff and SO’s health. Fried food seems to give me really bad symptoms. Spicy food hasn’t given me a problem, thank goodness. I haven’t been waking up nauseous much this week, yay for improvement!

SO still hasn’t got his pathology results back, and it’s been 2 weeks. The procedure report said everything looked normal except for a single 5mm polyp :saywhat: I mean, they did them 4 weeks after the abdominal pain and 3 weeks after the bleeding first occurred, and the bleeding had stopped by the time of the colonoscopy/endoscopy. If they’d done them promptly, they would’ve seen something, because the CT showed lots of inflammation. They took random biopsies throughout, but like I said, the pathology report hasn’t come back yet. And since the inflammation was gone, who knows if anything will show up? I’m so angry, he should’ve got in the same week it started happening. Especially with the bloody stools. Considering how much we pay for healthcare in the US, you’d think it’d be better. 

School’s going okay, just stressful. Clinical this week was fun, I only got an hour of sleep so I was a bit of a hot mess but I got to remove my patient’s NG tube and he was so thankful that he actually cried when I was leaving, it made me tear up a bit. It made the exhaustion and craziness of the day worth it. 

Sorry about not responding to everyone, I promise I was reading and I care but I either can’t remember what was said by whom or I don’t know what to add.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae maybe he should call and ask about the results. I know they need a couple of days to see how the specimens respond but two weeks??? That's absurd. It's not right to keep a patient waiting that long. I'm glad he's been asymptotic since. What about IBS? Did i ask that already......?

Needa not sure but ope it's a good sign.

Here's a pic of the ring I mentioned:) it is supposed to be a "past present future" engagement ring I guess but I love it and thought of it as representing my three kiddos. I'm obsessed with it. I lusted after it for days before I actually bought it.


----------



## pacificlove

That is a cute ring gigs! I prefer the thin banded ones myself ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Me too! Sometimes i fear they make my hands look larger but then I realize I don't care :haha:


----------



## pacificlove

I don't think so.. I think those big thumbsize rings would make my fingers look even more like a sausage! :haha


----------



## pacificlove

So E smiles now. He spots me and gives me a big toothless grin. Melts my heart!

Little worried about my dog too. I have never had an easy time keeping weight on him and at times have had to just up his calorie intake. We are at this level again but he also has allergies. I'd love to just put him on a fatty meat like beef, but he's allergic. Novelty proteins I still have to test out and he may have allergies to them. And if they work, well: $$$ 
Someone said we should try kangaroo, I have yet to meet a dog with allergies to that but it has almost no fat content. Problems problems problems... Lol all the novelty meats that would probably work have no fat


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. Still been busy and tired and SO's been hogging the computer after work, like usual, but I have a little free time this morning to reply...

CB - At least he's trying to make it up to you over Mother's Day. SO did literally nothing for me for my first one last year and never made any attempt to rectify the issue. I think his mindset was that I'm not his mom and Alex was too young to do anything for me, so no point in doing anything at all. I'm definitely gonna let him know if he doesn't do anything again this year, there'll be hell to pay. 

N and H look so cute playing together. At least it looks like she's being gentle. lol

Need - Sorry about AF and work and your heat not working. FX things get better soon and you'll get preggo during your next cycle.

Keeps - Wow, that's so scary about your Ex's accident. At least he's still alive and it sounds like he should eventually make a full recovery. FX you get the results you want after your TWW.

Gigs - Glad to hear your t-shirt business is going well. And your ring is really pretty. :)

shae - Sorry that you're still waiting on SO's results. Hopefully you'll get them soon. And I feel you on not remembering who said what. I'm garbage at that. I literally have my browser and WordPad open, reading back on who said what, commenting in WP, and then copy and pasting my reply to BnB. This is why it's hard for me to reply unless I have a computer. :/

PL - Yay for E's smiles. And can't really give any dog advice. I know one of MIL's dogs is on some kangaroo kibble, but it's actually to bring her weight down. Hopefully you'll find something that works.

AFM, I was planning on doing my SneakPeek blood test on Monday, but then I did the math on how many days I would have to get the results by Easter. If I did it on the 8th after work and put it in a mailbox right away, it wouldn't get picked up til the 9th. The 19th is a holiday, plus there's a weekend in between, so that would only give it 8 days to get from here to Cali. That's probably enough time, but I also couldn't remember how long it took to get my results last time. So, I did the test on Thursday the 4th and it was on it's way by the 5th. Everything went well with collection, except I realized as I was laying out the lancets and alcohol wipes and stuff, I forgot to use a Lysol wipe on the surface I was using, which was the top of the washing machine. I hadn't done any of Alex's laundry there since the last time I took the test and the only other person in the house that would go down there is my mom, so I'm really hoping there wasn't any contamination. If it comes back as girl, then I'm fairly certain everything was clean enough. If it comes back as boy, I really dunno if it's legit or not. FML. -.-

Either way, there's still a heartbeat and we'll know for sure my June. I also booked a 4D scan for mid-August. And it's my BDay on Monday. I decided to not get friends together for dinner or anything cuz I can't drink and 31 just kinda feels like a throw away age. So, I'm gonna take this opportunity to sit back, see who remembers and if anyone reaches out for a lunch date or something. I'd love a surprise party, but I doubt anyone cares about me that much. And SO just asked me the other day what I wanted and if me being pg can count as his gift. Always as thoughtful and lazy as ever.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty! I’d throw you a surprise party! It’d be lame but I’d do it or drop not so subtle hints to SO lol

Sorry not really keeping up I’m super sick. It’s annoying lol.

Keeps we have all been there. At least I have buahaha. Like pretty said hoping things turn out how you want and glad he is recovering from that accident. Terrifying

Only new thing on my end is applied for a teaching fellowship. Pays $7k plus a $2k grant so we’ll see. I applied really late though. Got my End Game tickets! 3D, front row center of the vip (21+) section of the new Icon theater in my town. It’ll be my first time there. It’s supposed to be ritzy. Wanted the IMAX 3D at my usual theater but AMC crashed!!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Just wanted to say im alive. Been spending time with my dad while he was visiting. Serena is a month old today. Got my solly baby wrap yesterday and I think it's going to be a game changer for me since S wants to be held and/or beside me 24/7.

Pretty can't wait to find out your results. Hope they aren't contaminated. :rofl: about SOs birthday gift response 

Gigs how are you holding up?

CB sorry for crappy mothers day. How are you doing?

Keeps hope that you get a bfn. Jerk or not sorry he got so beat up.

Shae :hugs: sorry life is stressful right now. It'll get better. Thankfully the semester is nearly over. Clinicals still going well?

Pacific, How are you?

Dobby your seat sounds awesome! I think as long as I pump I could go. Good luck on getting the fellowship!

Sorry my memory us crap and in a rush to properly look back.


----------



## Flueky88

For those not friends on FB with me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Capt America was at gym class today and he played with A. Swoon. SWOON ffs all the good ones are taken


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that ring is gorgeous!!! So jealous! I’m thinking IBD re: SO.

PL sorry about the dog’s allergies and weight struggles. I wish I had advice but unfortunately I do not. So glad E is smiling now!

Pretty yikes @ SO’s gift comment. I’d throw hands. I hope someone invites you to lunch or throw you a party, you deserve recognition of your birthday. Hopefully there was no contamination on the test and the results are accurate! 

Dobs sorry you’re sick, so awesome about the fellowship and tickets, though! And sorry the hot guy is taken :(

Flueks omg such a cute picture! Serena is so little! Clinicals are still going well, yes. 

AFM, SO got his pathology results back and I am fuming. They’re all f*cking normal. Maybe if they’d tested him in a timely manner during an actual exacerbation instead of waiting 4 weeks, they would’ve got results, considering the CT showed lots of patchy inflammation of the small intestine when it was going on. I’m fairly certain he has an IBD.


----------



## pacificlove

Can't remember from the previous page on who commented on kangaroo meat: I know it's lean, 2% fat... Once I know it works for my dog, I may add lamb into his diet. It's a cost thing too... For some reason kangaroo meat is half the price of lamb! Kangaroo will hopefully be a reset to his allergies.

Dobs, fx you get the extra $$! Would be well deserved :)

We tried to do some kids hand print and foot print artwork for dh Office.
I made paints, so those were a fail.. so DH uses some paints he uses for his arts and crafts.
Then we deal with a 2 1/2 year old who now for some reason does not want to get his fingers dirty. Toddler screams by the time we want feet.
Throw him in the bath after
Next up: baby!
Undress, cries because it's cold, sooth him.
Feet go ok
Hands: well he makes fists. So we have a fist print from him.
Throw him in the bath too...

You know those memes: expectations vs reality? Well we are definitely part of reality!


----------



## claireybell

Lol Dobby re Cpt America! Still, nice eye candy is better than none at all ;) Sorry your sick though.. i hope u feelslots better soon hun :hugs: 

Ooh Gigs i do like that ring, very pretty!! That’s something i would totally pick out with my choice aswell! 

Flueks those pics are so precious if your lovely girls, cant believe S is a month old already waahhh! Im doing ok, tired atm as Hayden woke 3 times last night uhhhbut he fed on me everytime so hoping it wont last too many nights.. :-/ How long is Serena feeding at a time atm? Hope you are doing ok

Hayden is in size 3 nappies now lol he was in size 2 for hardly anytime at all it seemed, but ive had a few poo-nami explosions where only a dip in the bath/shower will suffice, seriously this boy can poop! 

Currently swimming at the local Baths - well SO is in the pool with the older 2! So cute seeing Nuala bop about in the water :)


----------



## gigglebox

In a grocery store parking lot so will make this quick...

Lev has croup. Poor guy! He sounds terrible but at least is acting his normal self. Nontheless the past few days has been spent keeping him and Mykes apart which was especially tricky Friday when I was alone with the three boys. Tomorrow Des is back at school but it's me again with the two youngins. I am already anxious about it!

Keeps any update?

Pl does he have an intolerance to pork? What about cooking up some bacon and pouring the rendered fat over his food? Or really any fatty meat might work...

Also I want to see the result of the art work!

Fluek I love love love that picture!

Shae I am sorry they didn't find something but maybe they are diagnosing via process of elimination? Good news is he doesn't appear to have anything immediately life threatening so that's good. He does sound like an ibd/ibs case. How do they test for that?

Pretty how do yoi collect the specimen needed for the sneak peak? Sorry your SO is being that way but also I know you aren't surprised by it really...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Thanks. And good for you for getting your End Game tickets. Apparently some websites were crashing cuz so many people were trying to get tickets. FX you get that fellowship.

Flueky - The girls look so cute. :)

shae - Sorry that you don't have any answers from the pathology. FX it doesn't flare up again, but that he can get tested in a timely manner if it does.

PL - I remember trying to get an ink hand print of Alex when he was like 4 months old and that was a shit show. lol

Gigs - Sorry to hear about Lev. Hoping he gets better soon. And I'm sure you'll be fine with 2 on your own tomorrow.

For the SneakPeek collection, they give you pretty much everything; the collection vial, lancets, alcohol wipes, bandages, nail cleaning brush, etc. You clean the surface area you're working on (either with a Lysol wipe or soap and hot water), wash your hands thoroughly a couple times, prick your finger, squeeze out enough blood, pack everything up, and then send it off. There are at least a few videos of women doing their collections on YouTube, if you're interested. 

AFM, still finding a nice, strong heartbeat. SO and I took Alex to a nearby park today and he loved it. Definitly gonna take him again on weekends, weather permitting. 8 days til my next scan. Can't wait.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that stinks he's married. Nice to have some eye candy though

Shae sorry no answers from his test. Does he have a follow up appt with GI to discuss what's causing his issues? Also, glad clinicals are going well.

Pacific yeah we never could get a hand print from V. Haven't attempted with S. 

Cb thanks I know it's hard to believe. Time goes by so fast and days are blurred. S is taking 45 minutes to an hour for both breasts. Tbh I let her stay on longer than she finishes eating as she enjoys comfort suckling. Think I'll have to decrease it once it's just me watching them both. I hope you sleep better tonight. Wow he's getting big fast! I mean that in the best of ways. A pool sounds so nice, a hot tub would be heaven :)

Gigs oh no!! I hope L gets to feeling better soon. I can't imagine watching the girls alone right now and keeping them seperated.

Pretty yay for heartbeat and scan in just over a week!!


----------



## claireybell

Pretty eeeee im so excited for you & the next scan :) brilliant about finding hb again as its def reassuring <3 

Gigs when does your Easter hols start? Riley finished last Friday woop! 2 wks of no school run but stressing about 3 whingey kiddies lol! So sorry Lev has croup bless him.. steam inhaling is supposedly good for it or a steamy bathroom?! Your doggy tshirt is great btw - have u done anymore? 

Flueks less than an hour for both breasts is great & they do love a comfort suckle after :) glad all is going well, is V being ok with her? 

Shae im glad his results came back ok though.. can they do tests for IBD/IBS or is it just diagnosed with symptoms? 

Kiddies luuurved swimming yesterday, both are so confident, it is nice to watch! Nuala passed out in the car as we left, may do the park today to burn off the energy! 

Its 4:40am here zzzZ!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I have never timed my feeds. Honestly I only switch breast with each feed (not in one feed) so that baby gets the thicker hindmilk too. There are exemptions of course such as if he had a big spit up with his burp. 

Cb, kids love the pool, don't they?! Will you enroll yours into any sort of classes? DH has taken L a few times, I am looking forward to going soon too, have to replace my swimwear first. There is a wonderful pool 5 minutes from my parents house and its wonderfully heated. There is another one 5 minutes from mil house and we can't stay in the pool longer then 30-45 minutes or kids turn blue, it's so cold there.

Past midnight here.. too many thinks on my mind that prevent me from falling asleep.


----------



## Flueky88

CB thanks! V is doing great with her. She will try to pick her up but I keep a close eye on her and tell her no if I see she has both hands on her. Bless Nuala, falling asleep afterwards. Pool does drain your energy.

Pacific I don't typically time or count. I pay more attention when I'm watching a show while feeding :haha: I only switch once she's comfort suckled for a little bit. I know at night if I don't give both she will want to feed every 2 hours. During the daytime she sometimes unlatches from one but is still hungry. Her poops are nice and seedy do I believe she's getting enough hindmilk. I just think my milk storage capacities are a bit small.

What's on your mind that's preventing sleep? I hate when that happens.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey everyone! How’s it going?


----------



## pacificlove

Gotcha flueky! 
I was thinking of everything and nothing that was keeping me awake. 

Gigs, I think you had asked to see the art: DH already took it to work this morning. However, I had the idea of making salt dough and making another attempt at making footprints! Wish me luck, I might need it even if this doesn't include paints! Pictures when it's all hung up!

So yesterday we went to see our sheep at my midwifes property. She told me about a fantastic farm down the road from her place which we ended up going to. Spoke to the farmer and told him that mw currently has our sheep in this neighborhood. Farmer says "sheep have never survived the bears and cougars in xxx" he actually saw a cougar walk through his field just a day earlier. The midwives pet lifestock guardian dog that lives outside might help a bit, but no guarantee we'll see our sheep survive long term according to the old farmer.


----------



## claireybell

Had a wee chuckle at this today, i follow on fb & a Instagram ‘the unmumsy mum’ & this was posted today :haha: a mini insight to how mischievous lil boys can be Lol


----------



## pacificlove

CB, wow! :haha: ill have to show my DH that picture, he'll get a chuckle out of it and feel glad hes out of the automotive world...

The kids and I stopped by at dhs office and he has already hung the kids art ;) so here is a snapshot. The wall still looks bare, but we will add on. Ds1 is blue, he was throwing a temper tantrum. And Ds2 is green, see those "fist prints"?

We got those canvases from the dollar store and we have some printed on canvas pictures of our kids on order to be added to the wall as well.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Gigs *oh my that ring is beautiful! Can’t remember who said it but I also so could see you working in a jewellers surrounded by diamonds 

*Fleuks *oh my goodness you make beautiful babies. That photo is adorable! So cute having a close gap I love it with mine (22 months between older two, 21 months between Ella and Theo) love that you said what we’re all thinking “he’s a jerk but rubbish he got hurt” hahaha 

*CB* how are you surving Easter hols? I think I’ve had 3 mini breakdowns already lol. Aww babies in the water is so cute!! I’ve just got Theo his first little swimsuit (one of those all in 1 suit thinfs with arm and legs and matching Sunhat) . We’re off to the IOW caravan hols on Thursday. I’m nervous as taking all 4 by myself so feel bad I might not be able to do all the things we’d normally do (swimming etc) but I’ll give it a go! In-laws will be stopping over for the weekend, and George will stay weekend also. So only 5 out of the 7 I’m on my own x 

Sorry I’m rubbish at replying going to read back on what I’ve missed now <3

So for your viewing pleasure (5DPO) hey don’t judge I know you’ve all been there haha :bfn: have had some cramping today but I think that’s probably me symptom spotting. 

George update - after the accident I thought he was on deaths door. Within 24hrs he took his car, and drove to London to watch the Pompey football game. And went back to work within 2 days so I’d say he’s fine lol. Apart from that stupid 2 night thing, he still lives at home, and I’m doing this very much alone. (I’m fine with that I don’t want to be with George nor does he me, of course I’d like to meet someone in 100 years time when my kids are a lot older) but right now my babies keep my heart full.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

My chunky Theo. He is such a little pudding, one of those babies with rolls round his wrists and the most chunky thighs! Gets his chub rub from his mother. He’s my world, didn’t know it at the time but I needed a son. I feel so lucky to experience a boy.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh my god keeps I can’t believe how big he’s getting!!! He’s such a little sweetheart!!


----------



## shaescott

PL yikes re: sheep, I hope they make it!

CB omg @ the toy car in the exhaust, poor kid, he’ll probably learn not to stick his toys in small spaces after that! (Or not, he looks pretty young, might take a few times)

Keeps omgggg Theo is such a cute little chunky monkey! All the pictures of chunky baby boys make me warm up to the idea of having boys (I’m usually very team girl). I think I’d be happiest with at least one of each, all girls would be fine, I just want at least one girl. But we’ll see what cards I’m dealt, I’ll love them just the same, no matter what. 

Sorry for basically just using this page to reply to, it’s late and I’m tired. 

People asked about diagnosis stuff with SO... IBDs are diagnosed using endoscopy and colonoscopy, as well as CT or MRI. He had a CT, it showed patches of inflammation of the small intestine (consistent with crohn’s), and elevated WBC due to inflammation. The next step is the -oscopies. But since they waited to do the endoscopy and colonoscopy until after his symptoms had resolved, they didn’t see crap. Some people with IBD have normal results on those when not experiencing an exacerbation. So I don’t think they’re ruling anything out with this, they just didn’t do it in the right timeframe and it was a waste of time and money to do it. On the bright side, the fact that it looked normal is a pretty good indicator that he doesn’t have something like cancer. As far as I know he doesn’t have a follow-up appointment. At this point I think we’ll have to research GI doctors in the area and see who can get him in fastest if he has another exacerbation, which he probably will. If nobody can get him in the same week, there’s really no point.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> PL yikes re: sheep, I hope they make it!
> 
> CB omg @ the toy car in the exhaust, poor kid, he’ll probably learn not to stick his toys in small spaces after that! (Or not, he looks pretty young, might take a few times)
> 
> Keeps omgggg Theo is such a cute little chunky monkey! All the pictures of chunky baby boys make me warm up to the idea of having boys (I’m usually very team girl). I think I’d be happiest with at least one of each, all girls would be fine, I just want at least one girl. But we’ll see what cards I’m dealt, I’ll love them just the same, no matter what.
> 
> Sorry for basically just using this page to reply to, it’s late and I’m tired.
> 
> People asked about diagnosis stuff with SO... IBDs are diagnosed using endoscopy and colonoscopy, as well as CT or MRI. He had a CT, it showed patches of inflammation of the small intestine (consistent with crohn’s), and elevated WBC due to inflammation. The next step is the -oscopies. But since they waited to do the endoscopy and colonoscopy until after his symptoms had resolved, they didn’t see crap. Some people with IBD have normal results on those when not experiencing an exacerbation. So I don’t think they’re ruling anything out with this, they just didn’t do it in the right timeframe and it was a waste of time and money to do it. On the bright side, the fact that it looked normal is a pretty good indicator that he doesn’t have something like cancer. As far as I know he doesn’t have a follow-up appointment. At this point I think we’ll have to research GI doctors in the area and see who can get him in fastest if he has another exacerbation, which he probably will. If nobody can get him in the same week, there’s really no point.


Shae it does take ages to get diagnosed unfortunately, it took hubby nearly a year to finally be diagnosed, and his sister (also has crohns) it took nearly 2 years!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty how did they finally diagnose them? Did they have to catch them during a flair up or something else?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty how did they finally diagnose them? Did they have to catch them during a flair up or something else?

Yeh, colonoscopy at the right moment basically, if your the first in your family diagnosed it usually takes longer because it’s not something they test for very much, lewis’ sister was the first diagnosed and it still took them a year to diagnose Lewis, it’s hard shae but it will get better, the medication out there is fantastic :hugs:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Kitty- thanks it’s flying by!!

Shae- I always wanted girls too, each scan I secretly hoped it would be a girl, then when Theo came along I realised just how lovely baby boys are! So sorry about your SO, it’s so frustrating when miss things due to being slow xx

PL- aww love those canvases they’re so cute!! We had a similar situation trying to measure Theo for his first pram shoes and he curled his feet every time the woman couldn’t get them on lol

CB- hahah that picture killed me :rofl: that woman must have been dying inside lol 

So 6dpo fairly certain a bfn and obviously very early (although My ovulation date could be off by a day) I thought I could maybe see a slight a hue but probably just the line where dyes run across!


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty!! How is E? Are you settled in your new home?? You're getting married in October right?

Pacific no problem. I kinda wish I had that kind of supply but I also don't deal with leaky breast or engorgement. Oh I hope the sheep survive. That's cute that DH has the art hung up in his office :)

CB that's hillarious :rofl:

Keeps thank you :) i think they are but I'm definitely not biased. I'm hoping I'll love the small age gap later, right now I feel foolish for wanting one. I'd never wish either away just that V is rebellious and S is super clingy. Oh and glad I didn't seem to offend you.

Theo looks so cute with those rolls and so happy!! I'm glad this little boy brightened your world. I've come to terms I'll be a girl mom but am thankful for my nephews.

AFM had S's 1 month check up. She's gained 22 ounces in 21 days! BF is hard and days I want to give up. So I'm glad she's doing so great, it's motivation to keep up with it. 

Wish me luck tomorrow. It's first day of just me and the girls


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey Flueks, yeh settled in okay thanks, still got boxes to unpack but all okay! Glad S is doing well, and breastfeeding was super hard for me for a little while but I’m so glad I managed to do it for a year, hope everything goes okay tomorrow for you!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Whilst people are mentioning BFing anyone else got a ‘slack side.’ Like literally my left boob is lazy as hell and making the right do all the work! I’ve been taking supplements to increase supply as it took a dip when my period returned, and they’ve definitely helped... but Theo feeds every few hours of my right side, my left is never ‘full’ enough and he only feeds maybe once every day or two off that side? I can hear the difference too when milk comes down on my right side and him getting a good feed, the left is pitiful ( I do have my nipple pierced on the slack side but took it out years ago??) 
I legit had to buy my first ever chicken fillet today to even the girls out. Help meeee


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later but Myles rolled onto his back today during tummy time!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, wow! Bet he will be an early crawler?

Keeps, I was just talking about that with another mom yesterday. She pumps for night feeds that her husband does and said that after mastitis in her left breast it just tanked in that breast. She's been able to get it back up with more pumping (higher demand creates higher output) more feeds, etc. But it took effort 
She had also read an article that said our dominant side (as in if you are a lefty or righty) tends to produce more! Definitely thought that was interesting! Someone who pumps would definitely see that, I could not tell you if that is true. However I remember that after we introduced solids to L, I had one breast significantly smaller and I kept having L on the other breast. We weaned shortly after at a year.

Flueky, yay on that gain, that is awesome! I weighed E yesterday and he gained 600g in 12 days.. or 21 oz! He's 7 weeks old and currently in a 6 month suit which is just a tad loose, but generally it fits, definitely would not say too big.

Kitty, bfing is hard, especially when you do it exclusive.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific aww love that canvas wall art :) We probs wont give them proper swimming lessons tbh, SO is really great with them in the water & is a strong swimmer & Rileys nearly there, they do free swimming lessons with the school in year 5 which is when they are about 9-10yrs old :) 

Gigs wow! Myles must be super strong bless him! 

Keeps omg im nearly 5 days into the easter hols & im stressed! Riley is a real annoying boy lol! My friend popped over this morning with her 2 (1yr 10 mths & 11wk old) & Riley was acting up & making the Nuala & her oldest boy just scream & shout the whole time & the babies were ‘supposedly’ trying to nap in the next room! I could’ve thrown him out the window! The minute she left, he went to his room & played quietly ohhhhh!!! Tomorrow is a new day ... hows you doing? Theo is soooooo gawjus <3 

Bf’ing - yep, my left boob is rubbish, still gives out milk but Hayden (& the other 2 funnily enough) always preferred my Right one, i get proper milk let down with this one & pinches still, Hayden seems more comfy feeding offit aswell! In the morning time the right breast is full & needs emptying 

Flueks i have no doubt you & your girls will be completely fine, i said to my friend babies really dont do alot esp in the early few wks, its needing to entertain the toddler more so i think :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait why am I the only one who sees a line on keeps’ test?!


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Wait why am I the only one who sees a line on keeps’ test?!

I see a shadow line too, but I’ve been taking those tests every day for the last week and always get a shadow line on them so was hesitant to say anything :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Hm yeah I see the faint line as well but at 6 dpo that hardly seems possible so I’m assuming it’s nothing


----------



## DobbyForever

There was a girl on here (forgot her name) who temped and used opks to confirm O and got a positive at 6dpo with a singleton pregnancy so I believe anything now lol

Side note sorry still busy just skimming <3

Another side note


----------



## shaescott

Dobs wow that’s crazy. I guess we’ll have to see her next test! And omggg A is so adorable and handsome, that curly hair is sooo cute!


----------



## claireybell

How did I miss to comment in keep’s test aswell lol yes i can see a lil something there.. Will u retest hun? Are your periods back then? I guess some fall pg whilst bf, i have read stories about it ..

& Kitty hello to you aswell :hugs: How many dpo you on?? U been testing too i read :)

Omg Dobby A is suuuuper cute <3 that hair is lovely <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I can’t believe how grown up he looks!! And that hair is just amazing!! 

I’m not sure on my dpo because my thermometer broke before I ovulated , but I’m on cd 37 at the moment!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! I didn’t comb his hair that morning because I was running late so it’s a tad all over the place, but I’m happy with how they turned out. Bonus is we go back to our usual center this week and their picture day is in a couple weeks so I get another round of pictures hehe. 

Shae glad it’s not something more serious but I also totally empathize about not getting answers. Hugs.

Gigs that’s amazing the Myles rolled over!!! Congrats!

Kit, are you loving your new house? You’re in, right?

Re boobs I had one that literally produced more and faster (good old righty). Lactation consultant said it’s very common for woman to have a more productive side. My theory is that I only ever got A to latch successfully on that side but who knows

Pl yikes I hope the dog can keep the predators away

And srsly we have such cute kids in this thread. Everyone posts such adorable pictures


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty thank you

Keeps my right has always been bigger but the few times I've pumped my right usually produces less. I don't really notice a difference while BF.

Gigs yay for M rolling onto his back! He's motivated to start moving :)

Pacific holy moly that's a huge gain and can wear 6 months already! My petite girl is still in nb :rofl: some of the nb clothes are getting a bit small so I'm thinking 0 to 3 soon. Hoping she will graduate to size 1 diapers soon too.

CB maybe he was trying to keep Nuala from having a boyfriend :haha: that is pretty mischievous of him though. Thank you for well wishes for today. I just wish she'd let me set her down without crying and sleep without me. Did get her to sleep 3 hours without me yesterday.

Dobby he's sooo adorable!!! He is looking do much like you :) I agree we do have adorable kids in this thread. oh and I believe that girl's name was "caitren" that got positive at 6dpo.

AFM waiting for V to wake while feeding S. When I have more time I have some funny stories about V.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs those pictures are totally adorable including the hair! 

I'll have to take a low resolution picture of the canvas pictures we are having printed. Apparently even my screenshots are too large of a file to upload to BNB... I have an adorable picture where L is giving baby E a gentle kiss on the head.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I bet that pic is so sweet. Seeing them together and being loving is an amazing feeling.

Funny V stories. She can climb out of both bath tub and pack n play. A few weeks ago DH stepped out to get V her pajamas and she climbed out of the tub and ran into nursery where I was feeding S. It was pretty funny watching her run around naked. Other thing. Last Friday S had a poopsplosion in car seat. I grabbed her and changed her on tailgate. DH didnt try to wipe up excess poop on car seat padding. I didn't realize this. So when we went to leave and he was buckling v into her seat she reached over and got her hand in S's poop. Then she wanted to lick it :rofl: thankfully DH was able to stop that. 

So far so good today. V got up 930, S down for nap in rocker from 11 to 130. I put V down for a nap at 2, a little early but she wasn't behaving so doing timeout then nap.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky I cringed on the poop story. lol! Definitely something my kids would do. 
L must like baby E I think. For every 1 random kiss i get from L, E gets 10! Seriously, it's a smootch on the head fest. And his daddy gets none ;) unless asked. We let him, he's so gentle. He also likes putting blankets on him (never over the face) and again we let him do that too .So far we've had very little jealousy maybe because we let him interact. 

I do need advice: how do you get your toddlers to eat dinner? It's not like we cook things that he wouldn't like. Take last night: spaghetti. He got it plain and with sauce. Refused both ways. He hadn't even had a snack 3 hours before and we keep any post dinner snacks away for at least 1 hour so it's not like he looks forward to different food. So he should have been hungry. L ate spaghetti before and loved it. We have tried it with play, and in the end no food goes into his mouth, it's just a mess. Force it, and it's a battle. Last night L was asking for a timeout in order to avoid dinner....I don't really want to sent him to bed hungry either. Cook something I know he eats, I don't want to cook two things


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific yeah I think letting them interact is good. I encourage it as well. As for the dinner battle, I'm in the same boat. V has been refusing to eat almost anything but junk foods since S came. It's gotten progressively worse and occurs during any meal. Asked pediatrician yesterday and he told me to offee it every 15 to 20 minutes. If she refuses to eat what I offer and it's a food she has liked then do not give something else just to get her to eat. He said she may refuse to eat a meal or all meals but remember I'm not starving V, she is choosing this. I got okay to do a multivitamin during this power struggle.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Gigs *yay. Well done baby Myles on rolling over! I love it when they learn to roll too cute <3

*Dobs* oh my goodness he’s cute!! He looks so cheeky! It’s my right side that’s better at feeding too! Someone mentioned above (can’t remember who sorry!) a link to whichever hand you write with being the better feeding side. It’s true for me :-k

*PL- *I didn’t even realise toddlers ate, I thought they just feed the floor lol.. on a serious note I have no clue lol, my older 2 are so fussy I struggle but I just stick to my guns now and don’t give in, I will not make anything else and they won’t have desert. I also find if I don’t make a big deal just be like “ok whatever you’ll be hungry not me but that’s your choice” then they eventually eat it. So cute about sibling kisses Ella is always smooching on Theo’s head

*CB- *yeah my periods returned when Theo was about 5 months! I was gutted with the girls I didn’t get one for at least a year. I’m fairly certain I ovulate too as OPKs then super positive then die off again and I get AF. Just my periods are irregular atm (putting it down to feeding) so when I should have been due on in a couple of days had sex, thinking I was safe. 2 days after thought I’ll take an OPK just incase and it was blazing positive! So I’m now in the TWW. Omg haha kids can be buggers, I honestly find it easier doing things alone with my kids rather than meeting up with a friend and their children as they all bicker. Plus I think I have enough kids for most people anyway haha

So thinking that line was definitely an evap, I know it’s too early really to test anyway but I can’t help myself, obvs I ordered 4 FRER on amazon prime next day delivery yesterday - so for your viewing pleasure 7dpo stark white


----------



## DobbyForever

Boo for evap. Im spying a shadow on the frer though but idk

Re eating :rofl: I can’t get A to eat anything. I worry the kid will be malnourished. At home, he goes through phases. But basically lives off of fruit (either strawberries or blueberries usually) and yogurt (though he won’t eat yogurt now) and either pb toast or pasta and maybe corn. If I’m lucky. Daycare he eats rice and chicken but is also fussy. They fight harder than I do with him. But he also has like 3 plum or happy tot pouches a day. And I just started him on half a flintstones vitamin crushed and given in water on a dinner after dinner. So long story A doesn’t eat. I make two dinners anyway because he wants to eat and 4 and I’m not usually hungry nor do I have time to cook actual food.usually I fix him his stuff quick, plop him at the table, and talk to him while I’m cooking then I eat when he goes to bed


----------



## claireybell

I like to call this ‘The Party food’ stage lol! Seriously all I could get them to eat is snacky food it would drive me mad! Bread stix, bits of chopped fruit (strawberries) yoghurts & cucumber! Uhh it went on for what seemed like months when they were 1-2yrs! My sister was told that whatever you cook them for dinner always put something on their plate you know they def will eat & usually they’ll have a go at the other food aswell, Nualas is Baked beans lol! She would eat a whole tin if i let her :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

CB that’s what As developmental pediatrician told me too. That sitting and eating together is best and putting my food on his plate so he at least sees and smells it. He’s always curious about what I am eating but 19/20 times won’t try it haha. Food for the dogs.

We reached a crap deal. I’m heated about it but whatever. No strike though


----------



## kittykat7210

Is this a positive OPK? I can’t decide :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

I’d say no but it’s soooooo very close I wouldn’t be shocked if you get a clear positive within a day, I’d BD just to cover bases. But it’s ever so slightly lighter


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks mom's, I no longer feel alone with my struggle to feed a toddler! Sounds like a common struggle?!

I may have to somehow start sneaking healthy things into things L likes. As in make time to cook/prepare things he likes? My midwife makes her own gummy bears with gelatin, fruit juice and molds from Amazon and then sneak something healthy in there. With a very similar recipe she makes her own jello but adds fruit from her own canning and fresh juice. No added sugars. 
Now to figure out the when I'd actually have time for this?


----------



## gigglebox

I'm going to miss a lot so I apologize in advance...

Keeps! Wow I 100% see a line on that test. have you tested again yet? And wow little Theo! It's hard to believe he's the same baby in your avatar pic -- grew so fast! Glad you warmed uo jist fine to a boy as I knew you would :hugs: How is SO doing? And yes my right boob is totally my overachiever. Left boob is a slacker.

That said both are slacking now so...
I'm tapping into my frozen stash and supplementing with that. Hoping I can supplement a couple ounces a day with that for a month or so, then that's it. I'm lucky to pump out 10ml's at this point COLLECTIVELY so just hand expressing some into mixed formula.

Kudos to you breastfeeding champs. I am jealous!

Dobs holy moly is that kid of yours ever cute. Boys with curls are the best! My nephew has them. Since that would be hubby's side of the family I was hoping at least one of our kiddos would get them but so far no luck. Has gym eye candy guy been back?

Kittttyyyy!!! I've missed you and am so glad your back! So you finally got your cycles back? That's awesome. Well periods suck but you know what I mean. So where are these pictures of the tests you mentioned??? Gkad to hear you're all moved in. Ha no worried on unpacking...we still have boxed packed from our move 4.5 years ago :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Kit that opk looks positive to me! Hop on pop!

Pl we're in the food struggle too. Obviously as you can see it's normal. Fortunately they usually grow out of it although Des never did. He is craaazy picky. 

Another hint is find a dipping sauce they like (ranch, ketchup) and offer it alongside foods so they can dip stuff. I've read they like to dip things. Des puts all meat in ketcup. Levin likes to dip in basically anything. 

More bitching later about personal stuff. About to have the dinner struggle myself.


----------



## kittykat7210

These are the tests, I have taken more though :rofl: I’ve taken like 3 a day for 10 days as well as ovulation sticks, turns out I only ovulated this morning!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hey no shame in that!!! And yay for not missing ovulation!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit please tell me those are hpts lol

Pl lol so true likewho has that kind of time and energy

Gigs sadly I only go to kids gym on Sat morn and this Saturday I have an all day GATE certification training. Irony is that I am going down to second grade where GATE does not exist lol. Sorry your girls aren’t yielding enough milk this week

Afm feeling egotistical. I had a student teacher do her observation hours in my room and she less going on about how great I am. And then I had two fourth grade parents stalk me after school to try and get their kids in my class next year. Jokes on them though lol. And then I got three cards/drawings from students this week. Just feeling full of it haha


----------



## kittykat7210

yeh dobby they are HPTs haha, great about all the praise! its always nice to know youre doing well!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo forgot my principal gave me an outstanding on my evaluation hehe


----------



## shaescott

Adding to all the test pics, my last few cycles I’ve had super short luteal phases and this one is being longer than the usual short one and I’m spotting but my temp is holding up so I tested just in case, but obviously it was bfn lol, ring is just for focus


----------



## gigglebox

Shae is that the free ring you got?

Dobs nice! Good on you. It feels so good when hard work is acknowledged. What were the conditions met?

So brief update here, just been busy! I ended up with 3 tshirt design commissions, plus a cat painting. Hubs' shop has been doing great which unfortunately has meant some later nights for him and I'm going a bit bonkers with the kids, especially with this nasty cold situation. Lev has a runny nose still, myles does too, and i have the run down feeling, sore throat, but worst of all hearing loss! Especially in my left ear. Omg the ringing is driving me craaaaaazzzy!

Also I'm spotting again and it looks like I'm having postpartum hair loss again -.- I feel like I'll never have a thick, decent head of hair again! I was hoping since I lost it when I got pregnant it'd stay put this time PP but nope. Had to clean the hair out of my shower drain today which I haven't had to do in months. This happened with Lev too about 3 months pp. blah.

Anyway that's things in a nut shell.

Eta: jeebus, how many times can I write "again" in one post?


----------



## annie00

Hi ladies I’m so sorry for jumping in y’alls forum but I really need advice !!!! 

I’m so sick to my stomach head hurt cramps 7dpo & I keep getting lite lines all day today well I just did another test this evening & I keep thinking I see a very well pink second line 


If y’all don’t mind can y’all plz help me thank you


----------



## DobbyForever

We have six teaching standards and he gave me positive feedback for all and the O was overall. They are basically planning, classroom management, differentiation (teaching to different skill levels, being professional, implementing curriculum, and assessing.

I’m having bad kind eye lately I see shadows on everything lol

Sorry about the hair loss and spotting :(

Annie I don’t have any real advice other than keep testing sorry! Fxed


----------



## pacificlove

Annie, I think I see a shadow but that could just be the dye. 6dpo is early...

Dobs, woot! Good job on the great remarks (sorry brain fart on the correct word here)

Dinner battle was ok tonight. DH made burgers and some fresh veggies. He had L heavily involved in the food prep and I think that may be a good idea to keep up. L ate a bit of burger (dipped it into ketchup lol, on the burger wasn't good enough), ate cucumber and a few bites of baby carrot. He tried those with ketchup too...lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot for a dinner victory!


----------



## claireybell

Shae i can see a line? Lol its obvs my line eye as im sure if there was a squinter irl you would be all over it :) 

Kitty I would say that was practically Positive opk :thumbup: hope u got some jiggy in hehe

Oh Nuala likes to dip with Tomato sauce aswell, apparently lots of vit C in it?! 

Pacific maybe try a homemade tom sauce & blender mix some onions carrots etc to a smooth tomatoey paste?! I need a blender lol 

Oh Gigs hope u don’t have an ear infection hun? I had one last year my first ever & it started like that... feeling ya on the pp hair loss, i find mine EVERYWHERE atm! Malting like a Cat urhh!! Hope the boys feel better soon aswell :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae I agree with Clairey because I can see a really faint line too :rofl: 

Yeh we got loads of :sex: in :blush:everyday for the last 6 days! 

Gigs sorry about the hair loss, I remember having it with Evie, I’ve always had thick hair and it didn’t get any thicker during pregnancy but boy did it get thinner afterwards, hopefully it’s not too bad for you sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

I knew i wasn’t seeing things lol Shae you need to poas again;) 

Kitty I have my fingers & toes crossed for you eee!!


----------



## annie00

Fmu


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yup that’s the free ring

CB and Kitty nothing irl but I POAS this morning with FMU just for you ladies :haha: no change of course


----------



## gigglebox

Annie and Shae I'm not seeing anything here...

Thanks for the sympathy ladies. Hearing loss has now become vertigo 
-_- 
Gigs is not amused.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, is it just caused by too much pressure from your sinuses? Fingers crossed you all feel better soon! 

CB, that is a good idea with adding veggies to ketchup. :haha: off to Google some inspiration!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I wasn’t seeing anything either, I just posted it to humor CB and Kitty. Sorry about the vertigo :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Yay for so much good new and praise this week. And A looks super cute in his pics. :)

gigs - How long did it take for your hair to thicken up last time? And FX your vertigo goes away soon.

Re: lines on tests. Sorry laddies, I can't really tell for sure if I'm seeing lines except for on kitty's O test.

Otherwise, I hope everyone is doing well overall.

AFM, I got my results from SneakPeek yesterday. As I'd said, I forgot to clean the surface I used, so I figured if it came back as "boy", there was maybe a 5% chance it was wrong? Well, it came back as "boy". So, now I dunno if it's true or not and I've been googling the likeliness of a false result. I guess all I can do now is accept it and hope that my 20 week scan proves the results wrong. :/


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yay for all the praise!! Glad people see and acknowledge your talent :)

Gigs hope everyone gets to feeling better including yourself. Pretty cool on the t shirts! I love how thick my hair gets when pregnant wish it would stay like that. My pp hair loss wasn't horrible with V so maybe I'll get lucky again.

Annie sorry not seeing anything.

Pacific glad food battle was better. V ate better yesterday after a rough first day.

Kitty awesome timing!! I'm really hoping you get a rainbow bfp dear.

Pretty I'm sorry you didn't get the results you were hoping for from sneakpeak. For your sake hope it's wrong. If not it's okay to feel disappointment. Can you get a private scan at 16 weeks somewhere?? Oh and have you done tge baking soda test? It's probably diet related but it was actually right for me both times.

AFM birthday today. It's a but of a lack luster one but it's rather difficult with 2 under 2. Will be going out for lunch. DH bought groceries last night for me which is a huge help. I'm getting gift cards ftom my mom and mil. That helps more than anything right now and what I asked for. I hadn't really thought about what I would have wanted anyways. I think next year a spa day (massage, mani/pedi, etc.) is what I want :)

Had my pp check up yesterday. I didn't have him do internal check as I didn't find it necessary and I had S with me who hates being in car seat. Not bleeding, had sex twice already, no pain, and feel great. I have a pap due late July or early August anyways. 

I'm thinking I might try walking with S on days I drop V off. V is finally going to sitter's again next week. I am looking forward to napping when S naps!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Fleuky - I know I did several of those old wives tales tests with Alex and I think the slight majority pointed to girl. So, I take those with a grain of salt and probably won't do any this time around. The place I'm going to for my 4D scan in August does gender confirmation, but I think it's like $80, plus tax. So, I'll just wait. I know I'll get over it and eventually be ok once it's born, it just sucks for right now. Obviously, I knew I had a 50/50 chance of this happening. And pretty much all of my pregnancy symptoms have been the same as with Alex, so I guess this is just how my body responds to Y chromosome. Also, mine and SO's dads are the eldest of boy-boy-girl birth orders, so just some history repeating itself here. I guess the pros are I can use my dad's name as a middle name now, Alex and the new one will be close enough in age that they can bunk together if we get a place with not a lot of bedrooms, and SO already asked a while ago if I'd want to try for a 3rd if we have another boy. So, FX he's still in the mindset. 

Anywho, Happy Birthday! I hear you on it being a lack luster one this year. I just did dinner and ice cream with SO, Alex, and my mom on Monday. But SO actually did pretty well gift-wise. He consulted the list of gifts I want/like that I have for him on the computer and he got me both Fantastic Beasts movies, some Swedish Berries, chocolate, and a couple sticks of my deodorant. He also said when I find a cupcake/dessert display stand that I like, he'll buy it for me.

And glad to hear your check up went well. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek happy birthday!!! I like the idea of a apa day. I may have to steal that one. 

Pretty congrats on boy #2. As a 2x sufferer of gender disapointment, I feel ya. It definitely does get better, especially with #3 as a possibility...once they're here you really don't care as much. That said, I still do wish I could have experienced a girl but there are definite perks to having all one sex. For example I am really reaping the benefits of already having the clothes I need! Also the boys have really begun to play together recently and that's been cute. 

Afm still under the weather over here -.-
My MIL & I are starting a weight loss bet Monday. First down 20lbs wins $100. I don't really feel ready for this but I'm definitely sick of being so overweight!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

10dpo BFN. Going to read back in abit signal is rubbish here (on a little caravan break on the Isle of Wight) xx


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps i'm not seeing anything. I think you dodged the bullet :thumbup:

Pretty regarding hair...it takes about a year to get the short hairs back to a respectable length. I haven't had my normal hair back for 2 years so not sure when to expect it but some time i'm sure.


----------



## kittykat7210

Today’s test :shrug:


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I had different symptoms with each girl and I know gigs and pacific had different symptoms with their boys. So there's always a possibility. That's great he's willing to have a third. If it's a boy I hope you get a girl for your 3rd. Thank you, I really wasn't expecting much as life is hectic with 5 wk old and 22 month old. I still enjoyed being with DH and the girls and that's what matters.

Gigs thank you and feel free to steal that idea. I've always loved pampering :) oh and you are so right there are some perks of same gender. We went to a huge baby consignment sale yesterday and I only bought some clothes for V as S can wear V's old clothes. We also already have the girly version of toys. Although we were going to have a boy play with the pink toys anyways. Definitely comes in handy though :)

Are you feeling any better today? I hope that helps motivate you. I think I should do that with DH. We plan to do ddp yoga together but I have to wait for S to not be so clingy. I'm thinking I may walk with her after dropping V off at sitter's. I'm tired of feeling huge even though people at work kept saying I don't look like I had a baby. 

Kitty not seeing it yet but still early. 

Keeps not seeing it. FX you get AF


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. Quick selfish post.

Had my scan this morning. Unofficially everything looks good. FX results come back low risk. Only got one pic. Boo. And officially 2nd tri in North America. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Kit is our resident gender guesser :haha: what do you think of Pretty's scan pic?

Also seeing the faintest something on that test but not trusting my eyes. How does it look irl?

Fluek I'm ok, thanks for asking. Vertigo got better after a nap yesterday. My hearing came back briefly yesterday but i'm all stopped up again today. Hopefully everything is back to normal soon. What is ddp yoga? I'm also feeling super out of shape. I get the "you had a baby? You look good!" But I interpret that as "you look good considering you just had a baby", which means compared to my best self, I look not so good...if that makes sense.


----------



## kittykat7210

Lovely scan pretty, unfortunately the nub is only very slightly imaged but from what I can see I’d say boy, but From his picture it could go either way xx


----------



## claireybell

Awww Pretty <3 The main thing is all is going well hun & babe looks good! Is the sneaky peak test 100% or near too? 

How was your Birthday Flueks? Did you guys do anything nice? Hope u got spoilt :) 

Kitty i can see the faintest of a line.. have u poas anymore today?? 

How u feeling Gigs?? I hope u been taking it easy esp with the dizziness 

Me & SO went out on Saturday eve for his birthday, i was a lil bit wobbly lol! But had a rare-medium streak mmmmmm was lovely :) SO id officially my age now haha


----------



## kittykat7210

This is today’s test, there is a line but I’m always wary of the internet cheapies and don’t want to say I am until I get a proper line!


----------



## claireybell

I can see that one clearer than the last one ahhhhh!! Fx its the beginning of a wee sticky bean :hugs: Will u do a FRER or another 4 day early test if the next cheapie looks more darker? :)


----------



## claireybell

Im sooooo gonna miss poas when ttc lol


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I see it!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I am so happy!!!

Remember my one friend who became a mid wife who is older with PCOS and was having trouble conceiving and sounded like she gave up?!

I just randomly bumped into her through a freak series of events and she’s pregnant!!!!!!!!! On her way to pick up get one year old!!!!! I literally just stopped my car in the middle of the street and threw hazards on and blocked traffic lol


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I see it!

Dobs congrats to the friend!


----------



## Michellebelle

Kitty I see it too! How exciting!

Over here... things are going well. 15 weeks. A few weeks ago we found out we’re having a boy! I’m a little sad we won’t be able to reuse Z’s cute clothes (this is prob it for us... not planning to try for a third), but I’m excited to have a boy too. Looking forward to the anatomy scan in a few weeks to make sure everything is looking good.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty yay for scan and fx you for officially low risk.

Gigs sorry for only semi better. it's diamond dallas page's yoga. DH started it up last year and did really well with it until he couldn't due to pain from sores on his feet from HFMD. He hadn't started it back up as he's waiting for me. Hoping we can before too long.

Kitty I also meant to say I love the ticker. I think you should do a frer... just saying :)

CB it was pretty good. DH and I went out with the girls to a bbq place. Yummy pulled pork, green beans, and fried okra. Splurged and got dessert too. We also went to a huge consignment sale, got V several summer 3t outfits for $45. He also paid for groceries on Friday. He didn't get paid on his leave and he has medical bills so I didn't ask for much. Oh not to mention his mom's birthday is tomorrow and his dad's next monday. It was fine though as material things aren't a big thing to me. My love language is quality time and acts of service. Oh and that steak sounds lovely. Medium rare is just how I like it :)

Oh and I do kinda miss POAS. Still going to do opks to avoid pregnancy though. 

Dobby oh it's such a wonderful feeling when those that experienced infertility get their baby.

Michelle yay for a boy:) hope anatomy scan goes great


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kitty - Well, the SneakPeek came back as a boy result, so unless the 20 week scan says otherwise, we're just gonna go with that result. In regards to your test, I can't really see anything in the pic, but if you say it's there, awesome. Do you have a FRER you can take in the morning?

CB - According to the website, SneakPeek is 99.6% accurate if you follow the directions properly. Glad to hear you and SO had a nice little date night.

Dobby - Aww, yay for your friend. :)

Michelle - Congrats on your boy.

AFM, baby wasn't cooperating very well for the scan today, but the tech eventually got the pics she needed. As for the one pic I got, apparently the machine she was using was "new and didn't have any printer paper in it"(?) Um, excuse me? FFS. So, the only pic I have is literally the same size as a standard piece of printer paper. And it has the stupid writing in it (which I was luckily able to get rid of in Paint). I'll bring this up at my MW appt next week and see if they can get me a couple more, proper-sized pics. Dunno how long they keep the pics on file.

In other news, I took a couple pic options for my social media pregnancy announcement and I just gotta figure out how I want to word it. Thoughts on the pics?


----------



## DobbyForever

I think the second test looks cuter in the basket because the cap matches the egg lol

Are you thinking of a clever saying or pun to go with?


----------



## DobbyForever

I swear at some point I will catch up. A was having tummy trouble and has had a fever going on 30 hours. So commuting from my moms and crazy work week since next week is break ahhhh


----------



## kittykat7210

No frers, wasn’t thinking we’d catch first cycle not going to lie! In other news I think I’ve got food poisoning, I got woken up at 5am desperately needing to vomit, vomited the entire contents of my stomach, thought that it was majorly too early for morning sickness and discovered eves had in fact been very sick too! So unfortunately we’ve got an ill day today! 

Dobby, hope A feels better soon and the commute isn’t too bad for you

Pretty The announcement is adorable! I agree the second picture looks cuter because of the brightly coloured cap. 

Congrats on the boy Michelle!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I'm thinking something like...

"We're adding another egg to our basket.

After a heartbreaking loss in December, SO and I are happy to announce that Alex is gonna be a big brother. Our little one will arrive on or around October 21.

Happy Easter!"

I haven't asked SO what he thinks yet, but he probably doesn't care about the wording. I don't think he'd be too keen on "egg-cited" or "egg-specting" though.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty bahaha what a cheeky baby already. Hope you can get some more scan pics printed ir at least a disc with pics on it. Oh I really like the Easter themed announcement. My brain isn't firing on all cylinders to think of a clever phrase to go with it.

Dobby sorry A is ill. Hope he's better soon.

Kitty oh no. I hope it's just a quick virus. I had food poisoning at 38 weeks and it was horrendous. In any case hope you all feel better soon. 

AFM V is finally going to sitter's again today. I'm looking forward to that so I can just focus on S. These early days are tough with S practically glued to my boobs. For real I've learned to do so much while BFing. Still cosleeping, but she is having more moments where she is calm when set down.

V is either sick or having allergies. She had super runny nose yesterday but was clear. I heard her cough a few times overnight from the drainage. Ugh I hope she's not getting sick.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes we have a lot of sickness here :(. Hope everyone feels 100% soon!


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, the Easter announcement is a cute idea! "Counting this egg before it hatches" or ... Sorry, I lack imagination. Lol

Hope you all that are sick and with sick kids feel better soon!

Afm: I sorta went back to work, it's my own business so work on my own schedule. Baby E has been letting me work too, except for yesterday where I ended up having to wear him. I have 2 deliveries to make before Easter, so lots of busy days.
E is booked for his first set of immunizations today.


----------



## gigglebox

KIT!!! Omg where is the next test?! That is definitely a line!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific hope his shots go well. Also go you for working again. 

Oh I forgot to mention I had been having feelings of wanting another. It didn't last long, but I do feel less certain about being done. However, I will have to wait until V is in school. I cannot afford daycare for 3. I'm unfortunately the breadwinner so I can't be a sahm. For now I just want to focus on my health and family of 4.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty fingers crossed!

Flueky: thanks. Shots went ok. E definitely cried more then L did, but at least it's short lasted. Short term pain, long term gain. Back for boosters in 2 months. We had L with us, and he also behaved. 

I hear you on wanting a 3rd child and having another go at having a girl maybe for us. However knowing what we want to do in the future such as international travel, its definitely easier with 2! Devide and conquer. 
As for working with E attached to me, I can do it for an hour, max 2 before my back is trying to kill me. Maybe as I work out and rebuild some core muscle itll get better. He'll only get heavier: today he weighed in at 13.11 oz if I remember correctly. 

Sorry now I don't remember much of what I read


----------



## claireybell

Glad you had a lovely birthday Flueks:) mmmm i love pulled pork aswell, yummers! Ahhh poss bub no3 maybe later down the line eee! I think its so easy to feel like that when looking at our own newborns, like il never have that again & then the pang of wanting another sets in <3

Kit more test pics please ;)

Im sorry about the sickness ladies, big get well hugs to you all! 

Pretty i love the announcement, i like ‘egg-specting’ hehe! 

Wow Pacific your back working already? Get you! Super mum lol! Is E in a sling/carrier?

Hayden had his last lot of vaccinations today aswell, hes had some meds this eve as he’s abit hot bless him.. only drank 1 ounce of his milk this evening aswell, i have a feeling he’s gonna wake early doors :(


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific it is hard seeing them hurt but like you said "short term pain, long term gain". Yeah I think if we have a 3rd it'll be unplanned. If we do have a 3rd I want DH to get a vasectomy afterwards. This is all hypothetical though at this point. My core sucks right now. I may try to find workout videos you can do while holding a baby.

CB yeah it's funny how you start to forget the pains of pregnancy and such. I hope Hayden sleeps well for you tonight.


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty forgot to say I like the announcement and don't think an "egg-specting" pun is too much! I mean you're announcing with easter eggs soooooo why not? 

Hope everyone who is not feeling well, kiddos included, feel better soon :hugs:

As for me had a snooze from about 5:15-6:15am but otherwise been up since about 2:25am simply because I couldn't fall back asleep, and each time I started to, Myles stirred. 

I also locked myself out of the house and car this morning with all three kids outside with me. Had to wait for hubs to leave work and come let me in.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs oh nooo... were u locked out very long??

I remember being locked out when Riley was 2 & he slammed the front door on me eek! He was watching tv & i had to get something out the car, i forget for what reason the house key wasnt on the key ring bunch but urhh! He was too little to reach the door handle so couldnt let me back in :shock: I knocked my neighbours door & asked for a chair & then climbed through the tiniest window which luckily was open as it was summer, bruised my body everywhere & broke down crying when i got in & fell onto the bed & managed not to rip any of our Window Nets considering i was hanging off them for dear life lol! I would NEVER fit through that window now haha! I hope the boys take it easy on you today so you can have some chill minutes :)

Its just after 4am zzzZ! I knew Hayden would wake.. no high temp though just hungry


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, been there with being locked out of our own house. With DH on the big island, I could have waited hoirs. It really came down to us never locking our front door in that location, DH having one key and realtors the other when we were selling. Thankfully, our kitchen window was big, right over the deck and rarely locked too! Climbed in a few times through that one while pregnant.
Hope you get better sleep tonight.

Flueky, I think vasectomy is on the table for us as well, but only when that last bit of doubt is gone...

Cb, L has locked DH out of parents house this winter. DH ran out to grab something from the car, L misses dad and runs after him and plays with the deadbolt . My parents keep everything locked at all times, so no chance for any open windows. There was a bit of panic on both sides of the door for a few minutes. DH basically just had to wait until L played with the deadbolt again...


----------



## kittykat7210

There’s lines But this is dry (and slightly edited) rather than fresh so it is darker as I’m still struggling to get a good picture when wet! Doesn’t fill me with confidence as it should be a lot darker by now :shrug:


----------



## claireybell

How many DPO are u Kitty? Tbh some of those Cheapie tests (personal experience) the Dyes used are pants! Did u get them from internet or the Clear & Simple ones from Savers? I found savers Clear & Simple Ov strips good but not the hcg strips... theres definately a line there though, eeeeep!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I hate it when they are wiggly in their sleep. I can't fall asleep when they are like that. Also I think bring locked oit of house and car with 3 would be a nightmare. Hope it didn't take long for DH to arrive.

CB you are pretty badass. Breaking into your home and jumping into moving cars! Glad H doesn't have a fever. Hope you got some more rest.

Pacific yeah definitely need to be 100% sure you are done before a vasectomy. I know they can reverse it but still.

Kitty ICs are absolute crap for progression especially in the early days. Get a frer combo pack and test every other day. Seriously, ICs made me use a frer almost every day for a week this last pregnancy because progression wasn't showing on ICs.


----------



## kittykat7210

I am only 8dpo so really it’s an early positive but I’m really hating these internet cheapies :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Kitty Lloyds chemists do dbl packs of 4 day early tests for about £6ish.. they are really good, ive always had good lines on those esp in the early dpo’s ;) dunno why i thought u were 10-11dpo for some reason 

Haha Flueks i dunno about badass lol! I had a tattoo done & squealed for 10-15 mins as im a wimp pahahaa!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty for 8 dpo that’s super dark!


----------



## DobbyForever

^ :dance:


----------



## Michellebelle

Kitty that is super strong for 8 dpo! I don’t think I even got a positive til 10 dpo this time.


----------



## pacificlove

Selfish post: DH tells me I look like death .. my throat feels like it too .Not the scratchy sore throat, but legitimate pain when trying to swallow. It's horrible. Nothing that I have taken so far is helping


----------



## gigglebox

Pl that sounds like could be strep, do you have a fever? 

We were locked out about 20-25 minutes. Fortunately i thought to bring a fleece blanket outside for the baby. The kids just ran around the yard, then we sat on the porch.

Kit take another test and get a wet pic! That line is super there and obvious but i don't trust tests after the limit.


----------



## kittykat7210

Just done a frer and it’s stark white! I think I’ve got a bad batch of cheapies :sad1:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific that sounds like strep. Get to the dr asap for antibiotics. 

Gigs my V just must be a hellion. I seriously have to be on her like white on rice outside. I'd love to take her outside to play but until S will nap without me I'll pass.

Kit yeah I think I'm picking up indent line because sometimes I think I see it and sometimes I don't. I'm sorry dear :( however you are only 9dpo today if I'm thinking correctly so still not out.


----------



## gigglebox

Agreed, 10dpo has always been my number! I'm with Fluek though, I am seeing something..

Oh don't go thinking my kids are angels! Des is mostly good but he was annoyingly asking over and over why we couldn't get in the car (he finally got it though). Lev is just crazy. He was ok that morning but usually he runs from you and face plants on the ground. He actually has a nasty bruise right now from when he tripoed and fell on the sudewalk -- his forehead caught his fall :roll: he also has a scar above his brow from the same thing. Kid doesn't learn. He also is exact opposite if Des -- Des is lazy and wants everyone to do stuff for him. Levin wants to do it all himself and throws himself down in temper tantrums if you try and stop him. His latest thing is walking up and down steps on his own. He will NOT hold my hand!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs Levin and Victoria sound so much alike. She wants to run in other yards, pick up rocks which she wants to put in her mouth, etc. She is also very independent and throws a tantrum if you want to help or if she can't physically do something herself. She is so strong willed and stubborn. I'm hoping Serena's toddler stage will be better. I suppose each stage has it's own set of challenges and all kids are different


----------



## gigglebox

Ha yup they sound similar! It's gotta be tough for them though. They have all these wants and emotions and no idea how to control it or verbally express themselves! 

Oh yeah every stage is different! And man you get some curve balls. Des is trying to sneak behind my back to do things he wants...like he brought a movie to school in hopes they could watch it when I specifically told him not to. He's also been having poo issues, like skid marks, and trying to hide his underpants. Any tips on how to handle that is appreciated! At first I was taking privileges away but that lef him to hiding it and didn't solve the problem...so now I just said if he can't help it then he needs to deal with it; ie rinse his underwear and/or put it in the washing machine. I know he's embarassed, poor guy!


----------



## Soph_91_x

Can’t breast pain as a symptom of pregnancy be just in one breast? I have a shooting pain in my left breast at 5DPO


----------



## gigglebox

Basically anything could be a symptom or not. You'll only ever really know for sure in hindsight!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs poor Des. Is it from not wiping good enough or actual accidents. Maybe try taking him to bathroom on a schedule. Or maybe he's constipated?? If he is not cleaning well.... then I'm kind of at a loss. No experience with that stage.

Soph, breast tenderness wasn't really a problem for me in tww. Symptom spotting is fun but will drive you mad as AF and pregnancy symptoms are practically the same in tww.


----------



## gigglebox

It seems to be more of a matter of not making it to the bathroom in time. Like he starts to poo then finishes in the toilet. Inthink he's just so involved in what he's doing he waits until the last second to go.


----------



## kittykat7210

It could be a lack of signal from bowels to brain, he might not get enough warning that he needs to go? When I was a kid my mum said that I would go from absolutely fine to desperate very very quickly! I still have this issue as an adult!


----------



## gigglebox

It's possible. Since I can't seem to curb it, hopefully it's just "one of those things" he'll grow out of!

So what is everyone doing for easter? We have a family meal planned. Tomorrow I have a disc golf tournament! I'll be playing against 11 other women in my division, the most I ever have. I'm pretty rusty so we'll see...but hoping to at least place. Unfortunately it's pouring rain so it'll be muddy and gross but that's the way it goes! At least it shouldn't be actively raining. Also, I love overcast weather so if I'm lucking it'll still be cloudy...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs- my eldest (7) is exactly the same been like it for around a year now. She goes from
0 to bursting and gives me about 10 seconds notice to find a toilet (wee.) She always has skid marks in her knickers too (both poo/wee) it really gets me down. I’ve explained for her how to wipe and I appreciate it’s difficult I’m at a loss with it. She also resorted to hiding knickers.

Kit- wow I can’t believe that wasn’t a true positive. I was convinced 100% by your first test, you are super early and I never got a bfp
Before 10dpo and that was so light I didn’t
Even realise until my 11dpo made me fish it out
And relook. Have everything crossed for you x 

Fluek- how is it being a mum to two? Has S fitted in nicely? X

AFM- AF hit me, I knew she would after my 11dpo BFN. It’s what I was hoping for so im all
Good. I do feel slightly sad lately though, everyone around me is getting engaged, starting families etc, feel kinda sad I don’t and won’t have that. Of course I adore my children but I’d love someone to love me. I think my little caravan holiday by myself with the kids made sad watching all the couples too x


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs maybe just have him go to the bathroom every so often, every hour or two, to try to prevent? Hope you do great at disc golf tomorrow. Easter plans, going to FIL's and his wife's place for a cookout. Probably some egg hunting too. 

Keeps it's getting better. Still hectic at times but better. I think having some days where V is away helps. Grocery trip went well today, getting out period is getting easier. V adores S so blessed in that regard. S loves being held by me. She has a few moments where I can set her down or have someone else hold her. So hope it continues not that I don't love the snuggles 

I hope you can find a caring, supportive partner and be a father to your kids. You are an amazingly strong woman. Oh and yay for AF.


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps how is your SO since the accident? Sorry to hear you're also dealing with the same potty issues! But to be honest it dies make me feel a little better I'm not the only one. Adorable picture btw <3 

Fluek yeah I think making him try potty breaks more frequently is a good idea. I talked to him today about the importance of getting to the bathroom as soon as you feel like pooping...not sure it sunk in though.

Glad you're able to get out more! It definitely helps when the babies don't mind being held in a wrap especially. Sadly Myles totally rejects my boba which is super easy to put on...he only tolerates the moby wrap which is annoyingly cumbersome to put on IMO.

So my ex gf had her first baby, a little girl. Looking at her baby pibs is kicking up some broodiness! But then I read her detailed birth story which was a planned c section due to breech and yeah definitely do NOT want to have that surgery again. Also I am pretty happy the infant days are behind me.


----------



## claireybell

Riley randomly gets caught short with the peeing, hes fine with poops. He’ll be playing & suddenly flies out the room to use the toilet & sometimes pee’s on himself, i think he gets too engrossed into what hes doing! Not having any luck with training Nuala atm though :( shes not remotely interested in sitting on potty, toilet insert seat etc.. i ask her & she gets all annoyed & upset urhhh! Shes not 3 until mid August so i guess thats quite alot of growing when they’re this little.. 

Good luck at Disc Golfing Gigs :thumbup: 

Kitty im sorry the frer was negative, i cant believe the lines on those hcg strips though?!! Def dont use them ones again 

Its a mini heatwave here this Easter bank hols wknd :) 22/23 degrees today, shorts weather woop! SO’s mum is doing the kids an easter egg hunt at hers tomorrow & putting on a food buffet i cant wait haha! There’ll be all 6 of the gran kids running around with lil baskets, shes buyed LOADS of little choc eggs! 

Ive had 2 nights drinking 2 nights in a row & im soooo tired! Thursday i went to the pub with a school mum & last night we had friends over, SO was trying to get me to stay up drinking later & this was at 1:15am urhhh! I was drinking water from 11:30 lol! No hangover today though & Hayden didnt wake until 6:45ish


----------



## kittykat7210

Evies not remotely interested in the potty either, she will only sit on it for about 10 seconds then she wants off to run around! Glad you’re enjoying the sun though, it’s lovely here as well but unfortunately I have to work 

Keeps I’m sorry you’re feeling sad right now, you are so so strong you will find someone :hugs: glad AF came for you as well x

Good luck disc golfing gigs, I won’t try and pretend to know what that means though... I’m just imagining golf played with a hockey puck :rofl:

AFM got the temp drop of doom today, so just waiting for AF in the next few days


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it has taken several sessions in it but I think she likes it over the alternative. I love my baby ktan as it was super simple to put on but it's too hot a fabric. I got the solly wrap and it's not too hard to put on and such a soft and lightweight fabric. Glad the broody went away after reading the birth story. Delivery is another worry of mine, I imagine we will have a roadside birth if there is a 3rd baby which terrifies me. Oh and yes as cute as NBs are they stink. S clusterfeeds pretty much every evening 530 to 930. Seriously back and forth or rather right and left boob alternating almost continuously. I do sneak a shower in there.

CB hope they enjoy the egg hunt and yay for shorts weather. I need to see if I have shorts that fit. Yay for no hangover. I'm still waiting on my first drink. I haven't put Victoria on her potty. I don't think she has the patience yet but she is squatting to pee sometimes and likes to pull dirty diapers off so maybe I should try.

Kitty sorry you have to work during the pretty weather and even worse temp drop of doom :(


----------



## claireybell

Gigs I forgot to say re wiping the poopy bum, have u tried Toddler wipes for Des? They’re wet slightly thickened tissue paper & flushable, Riley still uses them as they really clear off the last bits of poop!

Flueks i hope u get to have a drinky real soon :hugs: The cluster feeding will settle soon aswell,

Sorry you got the temp drop Kitty

Hangovers slightly kicking in now.. feeling very tired & abit bluerghhhh


----------



## Flueky88

CB, if I could pump enough I wouldn't mind. I can seriously only pump 40ml from both. Not sure if I just have low milk capacity, don't respond well to pump, or because I'm pumping 30 to 40 minutes after a feed. Sorry for hangover :(

AFM told DH if something happened and we had a 3rd he'd become a SAHD. He's liking that idea and is thinking a third sounds good :rofl: on a different note feeling fed up with my sitter. I don't think I'll be able to depend on them. Going to have to prove me wrong but think I'll have to find a new one.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty sorry about the temp drop :(

Flueks what’s going on with the sitter?

Sorry about all the potty training troubles, ladies. 

Quick school update, I passed med/surg clinical! Just 2 exams left in NSG102 and 1 in pathopharm and I’ll be done with the semester! Both my clinical instructors said they think I’m going to be an ICU nurse, so that was pretty high praise I think! 

SO health update: I looked at his rheumatology results since he’s not good at remembering or understanding results given to him verbally, and he was diagnosed with Scheuermann’s disease. Unfortunately that means that there’s nothing we can do about his pain except for PT. Basically the disease causes wedge compression of some thoracic vertebrae and it happens during puberty. Once you stop growing, it stops getting worse, but you can’t fix it anymore either. So he’s always going to be in pain, basically.


----------



## claireybell

Shae im sorry about your SO’s diagnosis hun.. to help his pain you mentioned PT, what is that? Fab news though about passing more exams, you would make an excellent ICU nurse :)

Flueks ive got a manual breast pump on order for when we go away on our horse racing day in May but im going to try pumping in between to up my Milk supply anyway, i reckon the breast releases the milk more easily for how its used to usually being used to i.e via the baby, my friend always pumped & never breast fed & she would get loads out.. i hated that Lol! Your doing fab though, sorry about the unreliable sitter/childminder:(

Happy Easter all you lovely ladies! My 2 esp Riley are very excited about the egg hunt today. They had a couple of lil easter treats this morning & i wrote them out an easter card from the easter bunny, Riley was well chuffed haha <3


----------



## shaescott

CB, PT is physical therapy. 

Happy Easter!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit I'm sory it looks like af s inevitable :( i hope it's a short journey this time to a bfp!

Shae that is upsetting about your SO. Maybe he should look into PT though...? It definitely can do wonders for people. 

Fluek do you think he could handle it? Hubs always said he could do that if he was baked all day :rofl: I think he'd adjust but it'd be very challenging at first. He gets very flustered with the baby sometimes. 

Cb sorry you got a hangover after all! That's part of the reason I don't really drink anymore. I hate feeling like total dog doo the next day! Regarding des I did put a pack of wipes in his bathroom as he seems to like them. 

Afm finished 5/10 in my tourney.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I do want him to try PT and he’s considering it. I told him my sister does PT because she has super loose ligaments and her hand and wrist strength is super low. It seemed to make him think a bit more positively about it, knowing other people do PT and it’s not just for people who were injured, etc. 

5th place sounds pretty good especially if you hadn’t competed in a while!


----------



## wookie130

Shae - So sorry to hear of your SO's diagnosis. That sounds very rough.

Dobby- A is as cute as a button! Those beautiful curls!!!

Kitty- You are so not out. My experience, is that I usually got a bfp on an internet cheapie before getting a good line on a FRER. This was especially true for my last pregnancy with Charli. I got a faint hint of a line on an IC at 12 dpo, and didn't get a line at all on the FRER until more like 14/15 dpo. So, I'd keep testing.

Gigs- Has the hearing loss and vertigo improved? I have Meniere's Disease, which has killed my right ear completely, and I get headspins that can last for hours...sometimes days if I'm having a severe flare-up. It can be debilitating. I've had only small bouts lately, so life's been alright.

I too had a dud and stud boob...righty was my better producer, and lefty was dry as a desert. Lol

Toddler eating habits... I feel like my 6 year-old is only starting to eat like a proper human. My son is pretty picky, too. The toddler eats pretty well, but yeah, she loves her snacks. Bribery is not beneath me...eat 3 bites of this, get______. It works sometimes.

Easter plans...well, now H has been down with influenza A, so she may not make it to church this morning with us, depending on how she's feeling this morning. Yesterday I left her home with DH, and I took O and C to my parent's house an hour away for lunch, and a visit. Today there's church, Easter baskets, and we'll do an egg hunt in the back yard, and then it's a gathering at my in-laws. I just hope H is feeling a bit better...it's the butt-crack of dawn, and everyone is still sleeping.

Happy Easter, girls!


----------



## gigglebox

Heya Wooks! Wow that sounds horrible to live with. Fortunately my bouts with vertigo are generally short lived. It has passed this time, thanks for asking! My hearing is back to normal too as of 2-3 days ago. I am very thankful for that! It did give me a new sense of sympathy for a few "hard of hearing" folk I know (dads that refuse hearing aids) as well as my aging pets. One day last week I had a moment of panic when I heard this bass-y thumping when I was doing dishes and didn't know where it was coming from. Then I realized it was just ds1 walking around lol

Hope you have a nice Easter and that little Hannah feels better very quickly!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae basically not been reliable for me. Not a huge deal while on leave and it's saving me money, but worried about when I go back to work. The wife is watching an elderly and that lady's home so it's the husband watching. He wants to do every other week so he can work on finishing a room when not watching V. I was burned with reliability issues with the first sitter.

Oh and congrats on your clinicals and yay the semester is nearly over! I do hate to hear about SOs condition. Good thing he's got you. 

CB thanks! There are times i wish I had oversupply issues but I know it has it's own set of problems. I will say my spectra is pretty comparable to baby for a pump. I did read that babes drink 3 to4 oz typically at this point and normal for me to pump half a meal shortly after a feed. Just sucks when others can pump 4 oz in one session! Sounds like they enjoyed Easter. How was the egg hunt?

Gigs I think my DH would be like yours :haha: he would adjust but think he underestimates how tough it would be


----------



## Flueky88

Well accidently hit post..


Gigs congrats on placing in the middle especially as it's been awhile :)

Wookie sorry H is ill, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you :) I'm playing again next weekend but no one is in my division so I have to play up a division, which translates to I have zero chance of beating anyone but oh well! 

Ugh today has been rough. Barely any sleep and just emotionally burnt out. The older 2 kids have been very challenging recently. Lev is off the walls all the time and Des is trying to get away with everything recently, trying to sneak in watching things he isn't allowed to watch, eat candy when not allowed, doing things after I tell him not to, etc. i broke this morning...just cried to hubby about our lack of help with the kids. We really get screwed a lot by SIL's kids taking priority for sitting. MIL has taken a part time job to do on days SIL doesn't need her. I finally begged her today to watch the kids tomorrow and she said she would, thank God! I have big, big plans to lay in bed all day. Just fuck doing anything, screw this laundry that's piled up. The bed is my grand destination. 

In today's highlights, I took the two younger kiddos grocery shopping with me. Of course Myles needed a diaper change as soon as we got there so into the big handicap stall we go. Fortunately it's fantastically sized so no issues squeezing us all in. I changed Myles, and in the time I turned to put his wipes in my diaper bag and turned back around, Levin had reached into the mini trashcan on the wall and was pulling a used tampon applicator out of the wrapper *VOMIT* of course I grabbed it as quick as I could whilst having a baby strapped on me and grabbing toilet paper first to handle the item. Lev then was immedately wiped down, which was a struggle as he was trying to rub his hands on his face and protesting my attempt.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs glad MIL is watching tomorrow. Sounds like you definitely need a break. Oh that's gross, about the tampon applicator. Just a thought, I had V in the cart and strapped in. The handicap stall was big enough to fit the cart in. It kept her from getting into bathroom nastiness while I used the bathroom. I'm sure you probably have thought but cart won't fit.


----------



## kittykat7210

Got my period today so it’s a no this month! 

Gigs I’m really sorry about your struggles and hope you manage to get a good rest tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, that's gross about the tampon applicator.. hopefully some day you can laugh about it ;)
Glad youll have help tomorrow! I wish we had some around here... 

Happy belated Easter to all! Did you have egg hunts for the older kids? We did for L and I was pretty eggcited ;)


Afm; well Wednesday I came down with a sore throat, so sore that I could not swollow without huge pain. By Thursday I felt a ton better, more like a tail end of a cold so we went down to see my parents. Friday and Saturday was again just feeling of a tail end of a cold. However Saturday E and I spent a day in a cold barn watching a competition. So sunday started off with feeling a bit worse and by 10 am I felt like absolute crap. Could not wait to hit the road home. I snoozed in the truck for the whole 3 hour drive to the ferry. 
Now it's just a nasty cold (no voice, cough, stuffy nose)...thank god I am the only one who has it but have no idea where I got it from!


----------



## gigglebox

Pl how annoying that it keeps going! I hope you get rid of it entirely very soon!

Fluek they don't allow carts in however there is a plastic seat on the wall I could have strapped him in to...I just was being too confident in him I guess.

Kit boo stupid af! Are you back to being regular now?


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks gigs! I hope my cold will be gone soon too, or at least get my voice back so I can talk properly to my children again! 

Ugh...


----------



## Jezika

It took me 15 years to catch up but hiiii, and happy post-Easter to those who observe it.

PL that illness sounds like no fun. A few people I know seem to have the exact same thing. Hope it doesn’t come for us. Feel better soon!

Gigs omg re: Lev digging in the bin! I don’t even like going grocery shopping with one child if I can avoid it... two scares the poop out of me! But you’re brave and awesome and totally nailing triple-motherhood (which of course comes with stress and tears! You’re human!). Well done on placing 5th btw. You may do better in the higher group than you think.

Kit I’m sorry AF came. Those IC lines were quite convincing! So disappointing when that happens. 

Shae sorry about SO’s diagnosis but I hope at least having an answer is some relief. And well done on a great semester!

I’ve forgotten everything else, I’m sorry, except CB saying that Nuala has no interest in the potty/toilet when offered, which makes me feel better coz Tilly is EXACTLY the same. Makes me wish I’d potty trained at 18-24 months. She’s so headstrong and I don’t have the mental ninja skills or patience to tackle the issue. 

But what she’s lacking in the toileting department she’s making up for in language, it seems, because she speaks with near-perfect grammar and syntax. E.g., yesterday she said re: a pic of someone holding a cat, word for word: “what’s that cat’s name that someone’s holding?” (K, English buffs will know that sentence is not technically correct, but still) and for those of you don’t have insta, she told my mum’s cat: “don’t be scared, you don’t have to cry, but everybody cries sometimes.” She understands and speaks bloody perfectly AND YET I STILL CAN’T REASON WITH HER RE: POTTY. I think I have to accept that she shall remain diapered for life.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. This is probably gonna be a garbage post cuz SO is watching Spiderman Homecoming and I'm having trouble hearing myself think. Here goes anyway...

shae - That really sucks about SO's diagnosis, but at least he's considering PT. Good luck with your upcoming tests and glad to hear your instructors think so highly of you.

kitty - Sorry about AF. FX you'll have better luck next cycle. 

Re: potty training. The closest I've come with Alex is taking of his diaper as soon as he wakes up (on weekends), throwing him on the potty, and hoping he didn't go already before I took off his diaper. I don't think that's going about it properly though. On "Outdaughtered", the daycare the quints go to apparently take the kids to the bathroom once an hour. Even with one kid, ain't nobody got time for that. lol

Re: drinking. I've missed it a little here and there, but I don't really see myself having a drink again until my BDay next year (when new baby will be almost 6 months and I can pump).

I hope everyone had a good Easter and that everyone who's under the weather gets better quickly.

AFM, (gonna try to keep this short) I announced on social media, so everyone knows now. Telling my mom went a lot better than I thought it would. She seemed generally happy and didn't have a ton of questions. Telling SO's mom didn't go how I'd hoped. We spent the night at her place on Thursday and I was leaving it up to SO to be the one to actually tell her, but he didn't. And then I repeatedly asked him on Sunday to call her. I first asked at 11am and he finally did at 9pm. So annoying. -.-

Had my 2nd MW appt today and things are looking good. HB sounded good and my screening results came back as negative/low risk; 1 in 5700. Didn't get the req for my 20 week scan, but I booked it anyway: Sat. June 1, when I'll be 19w5d.

Also, don't quite remember how we got on the topic, but SO asked how many kids I was planning on having. I told him ideally 4, but I could settle for 3. He said he was fine to settle for 1, but then mentioned something about guilt and having a 2nd. Not quite sure what he meant, but I think it meant he felt guilty for not giving me a girl the first time, so this baby was kinda to make up for that. i guess I'll have to see how things go once the baby is here and we settle into a place of our own.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty sorry about AF arriving. FX for next month.

Pacific hope you feel better soon. Colds are so annoying. Really being a mom and being sick is awful.

Gigs I don't think they are supposed to at my store either. If anyone said anything I was going to tell them I'll piss on their floor then :rofl: thankfully it didn't come to that.

Jez way to go on Tilly's speech! Still behind with V. It's my fault for barely reading to her. Somewhat in my defense she tries to rip the pages or eat them, even the board books. It's difficult to read to her. Not really an excuse so I'm working on it.

Pretty we watched that 2 weeks ago, I really liked it but I love the marvel movies. Glad your appt went well and scan is booked. I'll have to try to get on that day. Probably having V's party then.


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, that's awesome language! L is pretty close, he's even trying to make his own cases. Ex: we offer him a healthy snack and he said the other day "what about pop pop?" (popcorn)
Then later DH and and L were having a snuggle in front of the TV moment and L in this loud, demanding voice says "dad go get the pop pop!" Such a demanding tone, weve both never heard from him, kind a made us laugh because it was so unexpected but at the same time wtf, who the heck does he think he is!

Potty training, well at our speed it won't happen until L is an adult. Maybe we'll have another more serious attempt when the temperatures outside get warmer and we can spent a few days outside?

Afm; well the cold moved into my chest last night, which made me cough so hard that I woke up without a voice this morning. DH will be gone for the next 36 hours for work. He did offer to stay, but the meeting he is going to isn't optional yet for him at this point in his career. So Netflix and paw patrol for the rescue and don't mind toys everywhere at the end of the day is my plan for today.


----------



## pacificlove

Ok, well maybe we won't spent much time outside this summer. We just had a little black bear visit our backyard... My dog announced him with a big bark, barked him away and he's still growling 10 minutes later


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh a bear??? That must be terrifying!!


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, at first I thought how cool, but could definitely get dangerous. 

Then I saw the neighbor outside and decided to give him the heads up (could not find his phone number this morning, nor did I have much voice). So he's been talking with the neighbor at the end of the road (2 doors down to our other side) and he has been seeing a momma bear with her cub on his game camera. Supposedly they have been hanging around between us and the one 2 doors down. Being a mom bear With cub, just made this bear more dangerous.


----------



## Jezika

Wow, yeah I wouldn’t mess with a literal mama bear. DH is a runner and when he runs at my mum’s house he’s always a bit worried about coming across a bear or coyotes. Probably makes him run faster. And oh god the demanding voice! Funny how quickly they perfect it. Any more pics of your boys btw?

Flueks I love that you took the cart/trolley in even when not allowed. I’d be way too scared, but you’re right it’s not a big deal. Re: reading, we really don’t read much to Tilly at all, despite having way too many books, and I feel guilty about that too. I stopped trying when she’d never let me finish more than two pages, but I guess I should keep trying. DH occasionally reads to her and she actually lets him, but lately the routine has been letting her watch something on the phone in the bath so that we can easily brush her teeth (her favourite at the moment is this super annoying YouTube guy called Blippi who goes around play centres and stuff... she frickin LOVES it), and then that bleeds right into pyjama time, so not only is she not reading, but she’s having screen time AND right before bed. I’ll assume my Parent of the Year Award is in the mail.

Pretty, glad things are good with the bub. Are you feeling increasingly better about things? And how did SO’s mum (eventually) respond to the news?


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, we know all about blippi! Although recently DH showed L paw patrol so he is all about that at the moment.... Ask me what the pups names are and I have the answer ;) my parent of the year award is in the mail too. 
As for reading: we read one book before L goes to bed. Some nights he'll try for a second or third book in his attempt to avoid bed. However we insist on one. When he first started to get the concept of books it was flipping through them, barely reading a page. However, we told him gentle no's, and it clicked that that was part of bedtime routine (or dragging bedtime out longer?) We let him pick his book each night, thankfully he hasn't understood yet that those with more words take longer to read. 
FYI; blippi has a few different channels, even in different languages. Videos that explain different vehicles, yard tools, apple and raspberries, etc now I feel sad that I know all that...

Oh, so here is a bad picture of the canvas prints we had done for dhs office. Sorry I had to zoom in and screenshot it ... One of my favorite pics so far of both the boys .


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - Feeling any better this morning? Jeez, seeing a bear in the wild would blow my mind. The worst things Alex would run into here would be a raccoon or a skunk, but even those are fairly rare in my area. And that's a cute pic of the boys. Can't wait til I can get a pic of both of mine. :) 

Jez - Ya, I'm feeling ok right now. Still doing daily doppler checks and my boobs have been pretty sore lately, so all good signs. Still never out of the woods though cuz my sister had an MMC at 14w5d once and SO's coworker's wife had one at 34 weeks. Just gonna keep on keeping on and hope for the best.
I actually didn't ask how to convo with his mom went, but the seemed to be laughing and making jokes, so I'm sure she's happy for us. 

In other news, I was using the doppler this morning and I heard the baby move, but I think I kinda felt it too. AND SO just told me yesterday that starting next month, he'll be making about an extra $3000-ish annually, plus another $4000 while he's currently working on a certain team at work (with no end date in sight), and his end of year bonus will probably be noticeably larger too. All the more reason to apply for a mortgage before I look pg and take mat leave, but we'll see.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific, V also likes paw patrol. A momma bear and cub is definitely something to be very cautious around. Hope they move away from people. Such a sweet pic of the boys. I love seeing siblings being loving :) we best enjoy it before they fight like cats and dogs.

Jez in all fairness I go in before I put anything in the buggy as I don't want anyone to think I'm shoplifting. V also watches before bed. Doesn't seem to bother her sleep as long as she is tired. I think some of the standards of a "good" mom are ridiculous anyways. Loving your child and spending time with them are the most important. Other than meeting basic needs: food, water, changing diapers. 

Pretty great news on the doppler, movement. Truth is there is never a safe time. From early miscarriage to stillbirth to SIDS and so on, so enjoy every moment and try not to worry about the what ifs. Things sound like they are progressing well :) oh and awesome news about SOs finances!

AFM trying to be more serious about weight loss. I'm looking forward to getting past the held constantly stage. I know they say to enjoy it but I do love a bit of me time. I want to work out more than walking. Maybe I'm selfish.


----------



## pacificlove

Thanks for asking, well I do feel better but I still barely have a voice and hack up phlegm a few times a day. When E sleeps on me, every cough startles him.. 

Flueky: agreed! The boys will wrestle soon enough. Hopefully they won't be punching holes into oir walls. DH has told me a few stories of what him and his brothers did....
I don't think wanting some time to yourself is selfish, it's healthy. Ill admit to really looking forward to taking a few hours each week away from home at a barn for some horse time. Once baby is starting the weaning process. 

Pretty: yay for movement! Can't say I miss having skunks around... The saying for raccoons around here is "only a dead raccoon is a good raccoon" comes to mind. They are pretty aggressive. We also call them trash pandas. ;) Lol
Awesome on the financial improvement. Have you officially started house hunting yet?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - So true about no part of this actually being a "safe time" . I can't tell you how many times I checked Alex in his sleep to make sure he was still breathing. 
Best of luck with the weight loss. Once I'm done BFing, I'm gonna start doing some intermittent fasting and be mildly keto. My friend is doing that and has lost 51lbs so far this year. Right now, I'm just trying to maintain for as long as possible and only gain 11-20lbs this time.
What have you been doing so far and what's your game plan moving forward?

PL - No, no proper hunting yet. Still just doing online searches every now and again. Last I heard from SO, he didn't wanna be forced to move this year. Maybe I'll wait a couple months and see if that's still the case. There's only so much I can do til he's on board.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific hope you get completely over it soon. I feel like hacking up phlegm takes forever to end. Glad I'm not the only one looking forward to some me time. Oh and hopefully no wall punching for your boys wgen they are older.

Pretty not really a fan of restrictive diets as I just don't have the willpower. I'm being more mindful and logging my intake and exercise on my fitness pal. I'm trying to eat more fruits and vegetables and less junk food and sweets. Really basic things. I feel like I'm kinda doing weight watchers except I'm not converting to points. I've had success with WW twice but big life changes thrown me off. The last time I did it I went from 172 to 140. I looked amazing and felt amazing. I loved going to the gym. Exercise is currently just walking while babywearing. I did a little over 2 miles. I would have done more but 70+ degree weather is a bit hot while babywearing. I do enjoy walking and listening to some tunes. Once I can put her down more I plan to start ddp yoga with DH. 

Oh well hope you can convince him to buy a house this year. It's such a huge decision. I wouldn't look until he's on board as you might get sad if you fall in love with a place and then it's gone once you are ready to buy.

Oh has anyone had uterine cramps 7 weeks pp and ebf?? Worried AF might be coming :( I had some ovary pain a week or so ago.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, geez you already have some warm temperatures! Honestly I don't enjoy restrictive diets either, love chocolate way too much for that! Exercises is a whole new topic: the idea of it is brilliant and has been effective when done regularly or on a routine. However I have come to the conclusion that I despise sweating and that out of breath feeling during. Although who doesn't feel good about a workout after, so there is that. I have come to the conclusion that whatever I do, must be enjoyed like a hobby or fun activity with the kids: swimming, running, horses, garden work, etc I can built muscle while having fun, not a miserable workout.

As for the cramps: no. I would wait a day and see. Or maybe call the nurse line if you are concerned. 

Pretty: good luck getting SO fully on board, does he seem more interested with #2 on the way?


----------



## Miranda H

First of all how was he able to continue?? When my husband goes he says its too tender and it goes soft right away so we're done. I feel jipped! lol we did pull out for a year without a pregnancy. I highly doubt you get pregnant from that but you never know I guess


----------



## gigglebox

^lol I didn't know WHAT you were talking about! Idk, he can sometimes let a little out and still go. But no matter, the original post was a few years and two kids ago :rofl:

Pl, oh helllllll no on that bear! Do you have animal control? We do but unless the bear is a nuisance they don't do anything. A tually the first time I saw a black bear from my car I called A.C. and they must have thought I was some city slicker idiot. To be fair I was a recent transplant and kind of was.

Fluek that is not even fair to be EBF and get af! I hope that's not it!

I'm fairly certain I'm ovulating -.- pain in my left side. Not amused although it does explain my recent libido :-k Lucky me was gifted with THREE o's the other night, right in a row! So lovely I had to brag. But really I bring it up because it means my hormones are back to normal and sex is confortable again! Yay! But boooo af will be here soon :( 

Pretty glad the pregnancy is going well. What phrase did you end up using for the announcement?


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific yeah it's been a pretty warm month. I think when you restrict something when you cave in you go a bit crazy on that food. At least I do. Swimming is a great exercise! I haven't had it today so hoping that's good.

Miranda ditto what gigs said. 

Gigs yeah I hope it's not. I've got a headache today so I'm wondering if it is. Oh and yay for 3 Os! I'm looking forward to more enjoyable sex. We only have time for quickies and S cries before it's over, an O killer for sure.


----------



## gigglebox

When the kids cock block is like that we call them "BK", for boner killer :rofl:

Agreed that restrictive diets are rough. Are you able to do things in moderation? I have like a mental switch...if it isn't flipped into fitness mode, it's impossible to resist temptation. But when i am in the right head space it's no problem most of the time. 

Also I will cut out extras (milk chocolate) to make room for certains things I absolutely refuse to sacrifice (heavy cream in my coffee).

PL have you ever considered swimming? It's a great full body work out and sweating isn't really an issue. I went once a week back when I was losing weight after Des. 

I also had the most epic of rec centers at my disposal -- it's probably on the top 5 list of things I miss about where I used to live (and that list may actually only contain 5 things). It had an indoor track, a gym, a pool, a mini water park, and best of all, a rock climbing wall! All of it was inside so no worries about bad weather. It was my "me" time, every wednesday after work. Gahhhhh I miss that!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, 3xO! Lol, little bit of envy over here. My drive is coming back, but I just don't foresee enough time for 3x.. :( once is lucky enough as crying baby is the BK by the time we finish up. I am starting to be able to put him down, so maybe not much longer. DH is as horny as ever ( :haha: ) but he's waiting for my cues. 

This is bear country, at most we'll give neighbors a heads up that one was spotted. It's kind of like rats in the city: you know they are there, but unless they are a neusance, nothing will change. You just become bear smart, such as no open food sources and unaccessible garbage. Fish and wildlife would just tell you how to be bear smart if you called in for a wandering bear. ;)

Rec center: we have yet to try out our local one. Also: I need a new swim suit. The old one got chucked last year due to crunchy elastics! What do you ladies swim in after kids? 1 piece or 2 piece or super fancy?


----------



## shaescott

Re: bears, bears visit my grandfather’s house all the time (he lives in Vermont). They don’t try to come in the house or anything, they just like the bird feeders and pass through, no harm done. He sends us pictures, I’ve never been there when the bear showed up. Once when I was 10 or so I went into the woods on his property just to explore, and when I got back my older cousin from Chicago (super city slicker) freaked at me saying I could’ve been eaten by a bear and to never go in the woods alone. I was so confused, I told my mom and she laughed and told me it was because he was a city kid. I’ve never actually seen a bear in person, but I grew up in a wooded area so I wasn’t exactly scared of the woods lol. I loved exploring the woods as a kid. However, if I saw a bear when I wasn’t inside my house, I’d definitely be terrified. Bears just aren’t common where I grew up, we had coyotes instead. 

Re: restrictive diets, I have zero discipline so anyone who can successfully implement one, hats off to you.

PL my mom has a swimsuit she calls her “religious conservative bathing suit”, it’s a swim t-shirt and long swim shorts lol. She wears it because she’s quite overweight (she’s been struggling with weight loss her whole life) and she’s not comfortable showing her body. It really depends on what you’re comfortable in. You think you look awesome in a bikini? Go for it! You prefer more belly coverage? That’s fine too! I bet you’ll look great in whatever you choose.


----------



## kittykat7210

PL I don’t think I’ll ever wear a bikini again but I did just treat myself to the most expensive swim suit I have ever owned :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dumb question, do any of you ladies have hip dips? Also known as violin hips?
I have quite the hip dips and it drives me nuts ugh, I have to go to a conference on Friday and we were told to dress up, and I have a pencil dress I’m gonna wear but it makes my hip dips super obvious. Shape-wear doesn’t really help because my hip dips are due to the shape of my skeleton, I have really high hips and big greater trochanters. I just feel like I look dumb ugh
Here’s a picture of me in the dress, wearing shape-wear, and honestly I feel like the dips look less obvious in the pic than irl.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit I have considered cute suits like that with cut outs or fun straps but I worry they'll leave funny tan lines...

I wear a push up bikini top (because alk other swim suits smoosh my tiny boobs) and then a t shirt over that (aint no one need to see this mom pooch).

Shae I have that shape but larger. I don't mind that silhouette on thinner ladies like yourself but on chunky ladies like me...not so much.


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Kit I have considered cute suits like that with cut outs or fun straps but I worry they'll leave funny tan lines...
> 
> I wear a push up bikini top (because alk other swim suits smoosh my tiny boobs) and then a t shirt over that (aint no one need to see this mom pooch).
> 
> Shae I have that shape but larger. I don't mind that silhouette on thinner ladies like yourself but on chunky ladies like me...not so much.

Haha I don’t really tan anyway so I have no problems like that :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs S is a huge BK!! I try to remind DH it's a phase and will get better but he's so damn negative about it right now. He's trying to compare her to V and they are all different.

I'm the same as you if my mind is really wanting to lose weight I'm pretty decent. Peer pressure can get to me though. Also MIL loves to give us junk, I can usually resist buying it. Thank god she didn't buy those huge coconut or peanut butter chocolate eggs this year. I do allow some sweets as I can't go cold turkey. I used to go to an awesome gym but moved 40 minutes away. I work really close to their but not sure. I'd rather work out with DH.

Pacific I wore a one piece with a skirt around the waist after V. Don't feel confident for a 2 piece even a tankini.

Shae I think you look lovely and shouldn't feel embarassed. You are a healthy size and anyone that judges you for that should mind their own business. I'd love to have a body like yours!

Kitty that's a sexy swimsuit. Hope you like it :)


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, that's definitely what i would classify as sexy! Hmm, so sexy is still a possibility after 2 kids... Lol!
I only burn in the sun, then get this slight hue of a tan which is gone a few weeks later :haha: my legs are so brightly white right now they would blind people.

Shae: I think it looks fine, healthy curves!


----------



## claireybell

Im being lazy girls sorry Lol ive breezed over this last page, I been feeling poorly the last few days, blocked stuffy nose, dizzy spells etc.. still lurking but not as bad urhh! 

BK :haha: when Hayden starts going i tell SO to hurry up hahaa! Otherwise its a definite man down 

Kitty i LOVE that Bikini :) 

Is anyone going to see Avengers End Game?? No spoilers please lol! Im very jealous of those going to see it tonight ahhhhh!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry skimming but my vacation is running errands all day long and many bruises from
a biting and kicking me

Meeee on a full on social media lockdown until tomorrow at 3pm lol

I am wearing my I am groom shirt and A has a marvel shirt and the new avengers uniform pjs

Also since my boobs shrank I bought some new vs bras. 2 for 49 so I got 4 :rofl: and one splurge bra so then I had to get new tank tops to show off my new assets :rofl: just need to lose 28 lbs and find a man


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I agree with everyone else but I know it’s hard to take everyone’s word for it when you feel otherwise. I think that’s pretty normal. I had it when I was younger and smaller. My mom just said it’s a pre childbirth thing haha idk if that true and I’m too lazy to check myself out rn


----------



## Flueky88

CB not this weekend but plan to go in 2 to 3 weeks. Would like my mom to watch the girls while we go I've also considered asking pediatrician about taking S. I worry about it being too loud so want to check first. If not I have a measly stash of milk. I watched infinity war again yesterday for a refresher.

Dobby go enjoy the movie tomorrow! I'm looking forward to seeing it. A is biting and kicking you? Does he do that at daycare? Hope he stops it soon. V had a brief biting stage when less than a year. She only bit me and happened 3 times. Yay for new bras and tanks!! 

AFM DH starts nights Sunday. Going to be strange not sleeping together. Hope he can go to days before too long. 

No sitter today and it's a yucky rainy day. I'll survive. On a funny note, S had a poopsplosion yesterday while wearing her at the store. Got my wrap and tank. S has had a 5 hour stretch 2 nights in a row!! Hope this is a pattern. Oh and considering buying a graco soothe2sense. So I could maybe get some free time to exercise, cook, and time with DH. It's a bit pricy though


----------



## claireybell

Your brave Flueks taking kiddies to the Cinema lol! Apparently its a 3hr film.. get ye pee breaks in first lol! I just finished watching Infinity War again aswell. 

Also a heads up, Wikipedia on Google now has Plot details on there for EndGame so avoid it lol! 

Dobby i love A’s t-shirt :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Flueks im pretty sure theres headsets/earphones that you can get to protect their lil ears, im off to Dr Google :)


----------



## claireybell

Flueks, Google ‘sound protection for babies’ some bits online :) it will be loud for her i reckon


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo for sure I got A a pair of those headphone things when I took him to the Fourth of July concert at Shoreline. It really helped because the concert was loud so it quieted to a level he liked and we were right under the fireworks that he slept through. Highly recommend. My brother asked if A was going with me to which I responded, “I love my son, but I actually want to enjoy myself for once.”

Hope you get that exercise time and time with hubs and that he gets day shifts soon!

As for A, he only bites when he is having a meltdown. He hasn’t bitten anyone at daycare, but he shoved some girl three times right in front of her mom who lost her s* apparently. I guarantee if I was there, she would not lose her s*. ABA is taking forever to assign him a therapist. My mom worries if he keeps doing stuff like this that he will end up in SDC. But lol like I haven’t sat in enough 2+ hour IEP meetings to know how to keep him in gen ed with an aide.

G2g he’s awakened lol these are our shirts today lol the other thing is pjs. Cursed by having a Disney store at the mall :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Ah i love Groot hehe Riley has a few Marvel tshirts :) 

Also, kicking & biting etc is very common in all toddlers/preschoolers not specifically related to Autism :thumbup: Riley went through a phase at 2yrs+ where he would slap & hit anyone, i hated playdates Lol


----------



## Flueky88

CB V would not come along. She can't sit still for that long. S will be happy if she's against me or feeding. I'm going to look into those headphones. Thanks for the advice.

Dobby that's good he's not biting others. V pulled another girl's hair once. They don't understand they are hurting them. Once she heard the girl cry she stopped and didn't do again. Enjoy your me time :) you deserve it. Cute shirts!!


----------



## Flueky88

I splurged and bought the sense2soothe. It arrives Monday. Here's hoping it works!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah they aren’t bothered by it but it’s getting increasingly more frequent and painful lol

Fluek yay!!! Hoping it works

I’m splurging on an avengers themed mani pedi and omg this massage chair is amazing and they let me have it the entire hour I have been here


----------



## pacificlove

Our town has this really old theater that plays movies on certain night. When I say theater... Yeah I mean a real f-ing theater from 100 years ago. Also since DH and I are basically on our own here, we don't even have baby sitters aka grandparents here. Our next date night on our own is probably well after avengers leaves the cinema screens...

Kicking and biting hasnt been a big issue here *knock on wood". Although L did try to kick me (or maybe being extra wiggly) during his diaper change this morning and his foot promptly landed in his poopy diaper that I hadn't folded up yet as wiping his butt took priority and like to put the wipes in there too... 
Deep breaths......


----------



## DobbyForever

My friend brought Thor and cap build a bear bears hahaha too


----------



## claireybell

Ah dobby you look lovely :hugs: loving your nails aswell esp the Red tip ;) Did u have matching toe nails? Hehe! I chopped all my nails down yesterday as 2 of them snapped low down & have been stuck down with nail glue now lol & they were also getting too long & kept catching Haydens lil chubber legs with changing nappies etc! 

Pacific lol foot poop! Had that a few times aswell! Now, i tend to wipe most poop off with the nappy & fold it over & it still fits all the wipes :thumbup: ready for the foot & poop tsunami if it occurs.. thankfully Nuala isn’t very wriggly with nappy changes:)


----------



## claireybell

Loving that Groot tshirt Dobs! ;)


----------



## gigglebox

I'm so behind with my marvel movies. Never saw any with groot. Tell me what I need to see! I think the last I saw was the second Avengers but I don't remember it...

Dobby I love your commitment to the franchise. And wtf how did you take such a low angle selfie and still look so cute?

Thank goodness y'all have dirt bag toddlers too. I was starting to worry...Lev has been hitting, smacking with toys, and biting here & there. He bit his cousin hard enough to leave a full set of teeth marks in his leg on Easter. 

Blah wish I remembered more of what I read!

Gonna complain really quick -- I am 100% ovulating again! OMG it HURTS! I have another disc golf tourney tomorrow in the morning and I really hope it's subsided by then!


----------



## claireybell

Ah Gigs u missing out haha! Groot is from ‘Guardians of the Galaxy’ all of the films & the very end bits after the credits go up all are linked to ‘EndGame’.. if you google what to watch to basically to catch up im sure theres prob a mini list, im rubbish with which order they go in lol! Although id say most recently, Avengers Infinity War, Ant Man & the Wasp.. but all films include an Infinity stone i think & the last 2 Avengers film are based on The stones :)

Will any meds take the edge of the Ovulation pain?

My cousins lil girl used to Bite & they just don’t understand the pain it causes, it wasnt until another lil Boy at her preschool Bit her & she screamed in pain that she eventually stopped biting herself! Its awful though, Nualas bit a couple of times & her fang teeth are razor sharp!

Hope your Disc gold tournament goes well & weather is good :)


----------



## claireybell

Going grocery shopping when theres no carseat/baby trolleys lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol done that recently! Except i also had Levin in the seat and Des riding on the front. We look like a proper shit show at the store I'm certain.

No meds for the pain but fortinately it seems to be gone now! Yay!


----------



## pacificlove

Yepp! DH and I did our big monthly trip Easter weekend.. between a car seat on the top and L in the seat we had the bottom shelf for groceries.. our cart was overflowing. Plus one of the wheels was giving the cart this left veer.... Proper workout! Don't mind the kids to add to the crazy


----------



## PrettyInInk42

PL - I haven't noticed him being more interested, per se. Every now and again we'll be driving along and he'll point out some decent looking houses and say "find something in there" kinda jokingly. Today I replied with "well, not point in finding anything now since it'll be gone before we even make an appt with the bank." 

Gigs - Pretty much what I posted here a couple weeks ago: "We're adding another egg to our basket" and then the EDD.
Glad to here sex is fun again, but sucks about your incoming AF.

shae - No hip dips here, or at least I'm too fat to be able to tell if I have them. Our bodies are what they are and at least you have a better one that probably 80% of the population.

CB - I just saw End Game today. Oh man, the feels. I cried like 3 times. :/
And you gotta do what you gotta do when grocery shopping. lol

Dobby - Lookin' good. :) 

Re: bathing suit. I have 2 maternity tankini tops and I just bought a new pair of bottoms when we were in FL last year. I've seen some cute one pieces at WalMart and Thyme though. might have to invest in a couple since I'll spend the whole summer pg this time. I'd like to hope I'll be able to pull off a bikini again one day though. Maybe once I'm done having kids and a get a tummy tuck and a breast lift and fat transfer. lol

AFM, not too much to report. Just kinda business as usual. SO's cousin just msged me on FB, asking for my address, so I assume she'll be sending an invite for her DIL's baby shower (she's due in July with a boy). Just counting down the weeks til mat leave (25) and anxiously awaiting my next MW appt and gender scan next month.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that's cool they do avengers themed mani! Also a massage chair sounds nice. I got a pedi a week and half before S came and didn't turn the chair on but they served wine there. It was strange to me (never seen another place do it) but also sounded nice to have wine while being pampered.

Pacific I'm with CB on poopy diaper technique. Sorry no date night in sight for you at the moment.

Gigs I can't renember the "proper" order. I saw someone post it on facebook weeks ago so a google search should do the trick. We were 3 movies behind before infinity war last year. Guardians 2, Black Panther, and spider man homecoming. Was a bit lost on a few characters but wasn't horrible. We are up to date this time except captain marvel.

Omg that would be insane grocery shopping. You are a saint. Glad O pain subsided.

CB I never have enough room like that. In any case S hates car seat and car rides so it's baby wearing for me.

Pretty hope summer isn't miserable for you. I'm glad I only spent 1st tri in summer.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i always get the dodgy trolley with the weird wheel lol! Get to have Biceps of steel manoeuvring those trolleys ;) 

We not seen Captain Marvel.. but we did watch End Game last night! Not at Cinema though, SO’s cousin gets them downloaded, the copy was ok but miffed i didnt go to cinema to see it, he put it on & i missed the first hr or so, from what i watched it was awesome! I cried a couple of times aswell Pretty.. i felt abit sad to want to watch it actually because its the last one ever :( end of an era lol

Ah Flueks your lucky S wants to be on you, i tried with Hayden a few wks back with the carrier sling but he didn’t like it, Nuala never did either.. uhhh! 

Whens your gender scan booked for Pretty?


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, sure feels like it's us always getting the broken shopping cart, right? ;)

We had bil and his wife here for the night. They are expecting, 14 weeks along now I believe. So lots of baby talk. Haha
Its different for me now being the onlooker, finally someone else in the family who's pregnant! 

As for baby wearing, pretty sure E isn't a huge fan, however he has recently started to sleep on his own a bit here and there. His best sleeping spot is still on me, he'll stay asleep for hours.

Can't remember much else, baby sleeping on me and I have a ton of stuff to do...


----------



## Flueky88

CB she isn't always thrilled about it. However I can usually calm her in it by walking and patting her back. I wish she'd enjoy car seats and stroller too though. It's getting hot to walk and babywear.

Pacific S immediately wakes up when I try to set her anywhere else and is crying within minutes if not seconds. Ugh, hoping the swing is a miracle.


----------



## shaescott

Can’t remember if I responded to the hip dip responses, definitely did in my head but idk about irl. So thank you ladies for the reassuring comments! I know Dobs mentioned it can go away after childbirth, google says for some people it does go away (or decreases noticeably) after childbirth but not for everyone, and some people don’t have a noticeable hip dip prior to childbirth (including a lot of the girls I go to school with) so they just never have one lol. Depends on the person. I’m sure all of you are beautiful whichever way you are, we often see it in others but can’t see it in ourselves.

Been reading along but nothing to add really. Hopefully the new babies learn to sleep well on a place other than mom’s chest. And I sure don’t judge families with lots of kids in a shopping cart, I hope other people don’t! I just see cute kids when I see them.

Currently up finishing homework and studying for my proctored exam tomorrow. I’m definitely nervous for it. I went out and bought a burrito in the middle of it because I’m an impulsive mess :rofl: anyway, should get back to work cuz I gotta shower after and the exam starts at 9:30 am. It’s finals week! 5 more days and then I’m free for the summer! Except then I’ll be working. I applied to a few places and got a few calls back, have to wait to schedule the interview though because the schedules for the managers aren’t made yet I guess, so I have a day I’m supposed to call back and schedule. I have one place I’m hoping to get in, if not I’ll be scheduling interviews with other places. Blah I hate job searching, but I love earning money lol so there’s that.

Random annoying thoughts, feel free to skip:

I’m considering getting a lash lift once I have money, but my eyelashes are pretty short so idk how much it’ll help. Thinking about eyelash extensions but they’re much more expensive and the upkeep is annoying, you can’t sleep on your stomach and I do that. They have protective eye masks that are domed and take the pressure off the lashes and eyes for those cases but idk how well they stay on, I’m not a still sleeper. I’m more thinking eyelash extensions for future wedding (which is still forever away) because the hardest part of putting on makeup for me is not getting mascara on my eyelids, my hand always slips or something and it ends up where it shouldn’t be on top of my foundation (I was thinking of doing my own makeup to save money). It would be easier and cheaper to get fake eyelashes applied but those don’t last as long and it’s harder to make them look natural I think. Also the extensions themselves probably cost way more than just having someone do my makeup for me. 
I’m also starting to work on my skin, I literally grew up never washing my face up until now, and I somehow don’t have a face full of pimples but I do have a couple here and there and my nose pores are giant and ew. So I went out and bought a whole skincare routine of products basically lol, I got the cheap stuff cuz I’m close to broke (stuff with good reviews though). Hopefully it’ll work for me. Idk how my skin will react cuz it’s oily but not horrendous so it’s kinda self maintaining and if I introduce a skincare routine it’ll be reliant on that so I’m gonna have to keep doing it and I’m lazy. Idk.
Rant over, don’t mind me.

Sending love to all!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae good luck on finals and I hope you get the job you want! Hope you still enjoy your break :)

AFM think AF is coming in the next day or 2. Pink spotting today. I'm definitely pissed if she is but thankful I'm not preggo as we've had unprotected sex. Going to have to cover up I suppose.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Thanks, I hope so too. My work can get really hot in the summer. FX we can get some new blood in and train them on what I do so I can work in a cooler, less physical area of the factory.
Sorry it seems like AF is on the way. 

CB - In all honesty, I can kinda take or leave superhero movies, but the plot definitely had some sad point. As for the scan, it's booked for Sat. June 1.

AFM, still not too much to report. But, I threw up on Sunday morning cuz I got so hungry, it hurt and then I guess I didn't get enough food in my stomach in time. I've been ok ever since though. Also, just randomly decided to look at do a search for houses and found one that looked damn near perfect and probably within our price range, but there's like zero chance it'd still be available if we started the process of buying a house immediately. Always good to know affordable housing is out there though. And I've been considering getting a double stroller, like with one in the front, one in the back, not side by side. Thoughts?


----------



## gigglebox

Pl isn't it fun being the experienced mom to offer advice? 

Shae the internet is a fantastic tool, use it! Lots of great info about tips to set & keep make up on longer, do your own lashes to make them appear more natural, ect. Doing your own make up is a great idea. In my experience, funds are best spent on hair styling! Much harder to do yourself.

Myles is starting to do worse sleeping in me. His new routine is bed at 8, up at 1:30, then up ib two hours and then two hours after that. Any tips on getting a good stretch of sleep after his first wake & feed?

Also my hair is now falling out in clumps practically. I hate this post partum hair loss bullsh!


----------



## gigglebox

Pretyy there will always be another house, don't worry! House hunting is emotional and rough but you always end up with a good house. 

I hate my double stroller and it is front to back. It does ok on flat ground bit when i use it for walks it's extremely cumbersome.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs i detest my dbl tandem stroller!!! Its awful.. im thinking of selling it & making Nuala walk on the school runs, just leave a lil earlier incase she throws a wobbly lol! It doesnt corner very well & Nuala being top heavy at front of the buggy makes it more weighted & difficult to manoeuvre:( Im also malting like a Cat still! Grr! 

Flueks oh no.. hope af isnt on her way hun, if she does arrive, fx its not too heavy..


----------



## claireybell

Pretty your scan will be here b4 you know it :)


----------



## Jezika

Pretty I obv have no personal experience on double strollers but even before I read what Gigs and CB has said, I was gonna say everyone I know says they hated the tandem front/back stroller and much preferred the side-by-side ones. Only bummer is obv fitting through doors. What do you in the factory at present? Glad to hear something is in your price range! Are you guys using a realtor?

Shae I would also love to get proper eyelash extensions but I balk at the price. I’d probably do it if it didn’t only last a few weeks to a month. Re: fake eyelashes, I find half lashes look way more natural. Interestingly, they’re hard to find here. You know what my fixation is atm? Wigs! You can get some really amazing lace ones for cheapish on amazon and there are all sorts of YouTube videos showing you how to make them look real. I also watched a YouTube video of someone who ordered a bunch off there to try them out and they looked surprisingly amazing. So now I want to have a wig party for my bday.

Idk why but I’ve forgotten everything else, I’m sorry. I’m so tired today. I finished my practicum placement over the weekend and am SO happy because it frees up my time a lot. It was sad to finish with (some of) my clients. One client asked for a selfie with me to commemorate our journey together and I didn’t know what to say in the moment so I obliged. Some people would be against that ethically coz of professional boundaries etc., but I always want to be authentic and respect the human connection where possible. Hence I’m fine with hugs when asked (only when terminating... not like every session or randomly), but some therapists are dead against it.

Feeling blah and probably should get up off the toilet (TMI sorry) and cut Tilly off of Blippi (PL, glad it’s not just us. Also I HATE Paw Patrol for some reason so refuse to give her the opportunity to get into it).


----------



## claireybell

Forgot to add earlier, Shae you could also try having your Eyelashes permed? Or permanently curled as such, quite popular here & then get them tinted, awesome :) 

I did buy twin buggy side by side but i never measured it & SO quite promptly pointed out ‘that wont fit through our front door?!!’ Ooops lol! So i got the tandem but i flipping hate it now! 

I bet your great at your profession Jez, sometimes i feel i want to hug people & its nice, im a definate hugger & worse after drinks lol! I cried when my midwife hugged me goodbye, like every pg haha i had the same mw all 3 times :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh no, sorry about AF :(

Pretty I’ve never done house hunting but it sounds super daunting. Good luck when you guys officially start the process!

Gigs sorry about the bad sleep and hair loss :( I have super fine hair already so if it happens to me I might as well be bald.
I definitely agree that hair is harder to do yourself. I’m definitely going to get my hair done professionally. I love half up half down styles but my hair is so fine that it’s noticeably very thin in that style, I just don’t have enough hair to look good with it. I could get extensions for it, of course. That might end up happening because I like the style so much. Idk. With makeup I’ll have to think about it, doing it myself or not. Airbrush makeup would make life much easier. My makeup always fades super fast, even with setting spray. I rarely wear makeup because I think I look okay without it plus I’m lazy, so I don’t know much about how to do it. Another issue is that I’m quite pale and airbrush makeup comes in fewer shade options, so idk if they’d have a light enough shade. I got my BB cream in “fair” and I have to use a wet beauty blender to apply it because otherwise it’s super dark. I’m not stark white, just fair, and I’ve seen people who are paler, especially redheads, so idky they make fair so dark. Idk. I’ll have to research the options. 

Jez that’s so awesome you finished your practicum placement! I don’t think there’s anything wrong with hugs, I’ve given patients hugs. I had one guy who was crying because I was leaving and I asked if he wanted a hug, and he said yes, so I hugged him.
Re:eyelash extensions yeah the price is crazy. Around here it’s $225 for a new set and then fills are $60 if it’s been 3 weeks or less and $85 if it’s been under 6 weeks but more than 3. More than 6 weeks and you have to get a new set. I can’t apply fake eyelashes to myself, I’ve tried. I am not super well coordinated, I have a slight tremor and also the glue never wants to work for me. That’s interesting about the wigs! I’m not sure I’d like wearing a wig, I feel like I’d get itchy or hot or something. It would be fun to play around with though, I bet. 

CB a lash perm is called a lash lift where I live. I’m definitely considering trying out a lift and tint this summer, once I have a job. Only thing is, my eyelashes aren’t very long, so there’s not a lot to lift. But I won’t know how well it’ll work until I try it!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, situational I think hugs are ok. My mw and I hugged on the last visit and we still see each other every few weekends as friends ;) probably not appropriate in your situation tho...

Hmm, I for one don't get this whole eyebrows painted on, eyelash extensions, etc... Last time I wore make up was at my wedding (5 year anniversary next month). I like myself enough to know that everyone else will just have to like my natural beauty too;) 

Flueky, technically if your financial situation is straight forward you can hammer out a mortgage in 1-2 weeks which is the usual timeframe here to get all your ducks in a row too (inspections, finance, etc "the conditions of your offer") but that's for our part of the world. Then you close in 30-60 days normally. I can go into more detail if our process interests you ;)

Strollers: we have so far avoided the need for one. See what the future brings

Afm: our dinner battle took an interesting turn tonight. It has been so bad that L has even refused pasta in the past, anyway DH wanted that for dinner tonight but his condition was that it had to contain meat, we haven't had any pasta in a while. Didn't have any ground beef, so I did the adult thing and cut up some beef hotdogs :haha: for L I took the hotdog ends, cut into them, fried them in the frying pan which turned them into octopi! Then took a few center pieces of hotdog, shoved a few spaghetti through them and boiled them : spiders!
Well, the first octopus was a forced bite, but after ate willing. The spider legs had to be cut short but he ate those second. Then at the end he suprised us and ate the "legs" too. Basically he almost ate the same dinner as us...


----------



## shaescott

PL yeah I don’t like the eyebrow thing so much, I’ve tried to do my eyebrows a few times but it makes my face look really intense, even using light colors. My natural eyebrows are medium brown but sparse, whereas my natural hair color is dark blonde/light brown. So when I fill them in I look too intense and it looks fake and bleh. So I tend to not do my eyebrows when I do my makeup. I just brush them if anything. For my wedding I’ll probably request either no eyebrow makeup or minimal eyebrow makeup. Re: eyelash extensions, I just have short eyelashes and would like them to be a bit longer, and you can get natural looking extensions. I don’t think I need them, it would just be a plus to have longer lashes. Overall I think I look okay natural, I’d just like to have my skin balanced out and enhanced lashes for the overall glam feeling at my wedding. 
Sounds like dinner was a success!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, we are currently on a blippi break.. all about paw patrol! I am ok with that, secretly I am hoping that one of my kids will see those well trained pups and decide to join me in my passion of dog training... This momma won't be able to say no when the boy asks for his own pup to train. 
E has already attended his first obedience competition as a spectator;) not that he had a choice.
Beats Pokemon or whatever else is popular at the moment.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific that pasta dinner sounds great, I struggle with Nuala atm with dinner times, all she wants to eat is Chips/Fries! If they’re not on the plate she might bite on something else & then says shes not hungry arhhgghh! Frustrating as hell! Im gonna try the Hotdog thing with pasta :thumbup:

Shae my eyelashes are quite short aswell, i asked in a salon about the perming & they said no probs doing it with my length, even just a slight curl upwards would be fab, just opens the eyes up abit. I dont understand the whole eyebrow thing either, so many Mums up Rileys school have it done & then all fake eyelashes.. they all look the same lol! My eyebrows are quite fair at the ends so i use a blonde eyebrow pencil for a teeny bit of shading as i look like i have half a brow otherwise haha!

Hayden slept from 7:30ish last night until 6:45 this morning, get in!!!

I hate Paw Patrol aswell ‘chase is on the case!’ Urhhh! Nuala is totally into Peppa Pig, i really dont know whats worse tbh:haha:


----------



## gigglebox

Pl nice food victory! Hot dogs are literally the only meat i can get Levin to eat anymore ("meat"). These days everything else is annoyingly flung on the floor. He won't even attempt any sandwhich either. Neither of the boys will touch pbj's, wtf?! Des won't do mac & cheese or basically any pasta at all. 

Basically both the boys are crazy picky. At least Lev will try stuff though most of the time.

Cb woohoo on Hayden STTN! What is your secret?

Wow ladies that lash stuff sounds insanely expensive! I've heard of some serum that you can put on your eyes that supposedly lengthens & thickens them up. My friend uses it. She is oddly self-concious about her lashes but she loves the serum stuff :shrug: I worry about long term effects but that's just me I guess...I'm old school. Mascara and no work on my eyebrows whatsoever, save a very small amount of plucking on rare occasions. I have never had them shaped because I didn't want something else to have to maintain.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I never purchased a double stroller so no advice.

Gigs any chance he's going through a growth spurt or milestone. Hope that's all it is and is temporary. Sorry aboit the hai loss. Mine hasn't started yet. V also doesn't want to hardly eat meat, ugh. Oddly enough she likes meatloaf.

CB thanks AF hasn't started yet. Sorry you don't like your tandem stroller. That really sucks with how pricy strollers are.

V also would only eat fries if I let her so I feel your pain. Awesome on such a long sleep stretch!! Hope it continues :)
Jez I think I can understand why in your field that connection is frowned upon. I've definitely hugged patient's. Mainly when I'm discharging or if they are upset.

Paw patrol doesn't bother me, but I hate puppy dog pals because of the owner. He's so flippin dramatic as an adult.

Pacific hooray for food victory!! V is so so with her meals right now. I also like never wear make up. It saves time getting ready in the mornings :)

AFM Af didn't arrive and spotting stoped. Wondering if pp weirdness, post sex spotting (but it didn't hurt) or I hope to god I'm not prego. Probably one if the first two. 

DH was sent home early last night from work as some lines were down. He has to go in early next 2 nights and Friday night (his nights start Sunday). Thinking about going to a small zoo near us once he wakes.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks hows your hubs doing now after his surgery? Hope hes fully recovered :) im having some brown spotting atm aswell & have been since yesterday morning after some jiggy jiggy! Probs sensitive cervix perhaps for us both?

Hayden is mostly on Formula now, hes teething lots & so keeps getting frustrated on the boob which is exactly what happened with Riley :( makes me sad though.. but his first feed when he wakes in the morning is from me & has lil drinks from me in the day here n there but not whole feeds. Hes on a 7ounce bottle, i dont know if he’s more full up on formula or because I leave him to cry sometimes that he self soothes better & could be why he sleeps through at night?! No idea but love it lol! He may well stir & moan in the night but if he does it doesn’t wake me up

Gigs, My friend used to use that lash serum & it was expensive but she eventually found that dabbing Vaseline/Petroleum Jelly at the base of her upper lashes did the same, just keeps them nourished & fuller looking, i could never be bothered with it though..


----------



## Flueky88

CB he's doing much better now after surgery. He had follow-up with urologist Monday who encouraged him to drink loads of water and citrus. I think you are probably right, just a sensitive cervix. At least I'm hoping so. I think they don't digest formula as easily so it keeps their bellies fuller longer than breastmilk. I'm most likely going to combifeed once I return to work. I can't pump but an ounce at a time. Maybe if I'm pumping to substitute a feeding it'll be more but who knows. Financially I hoped to avoid formula but I have nothing against it.


----------



## pacificlove

Food victories really only happen on meat or the "junkier" dinners of pizza or fajitas or nachos for example. If it looks different then the day before I usually have to force some into the mouth before he realizes that he actually likes it.
I also give in to his demand for ketchup, food is more acceptable with ketchup apparently. No victory much for veggies except fries, green pepper and cucumber. 
Fruit: apple is a big yes but others are hit and miss. Yesterday I started making fruit smoothies which he loved. Fruit smoothie contained: blueberry, strawberry, grape, peach and nectarine (from a frozen bag of mixed fruit). In the next day or so I will experiment and add something green in there....

Gigs, would Lev eat bratwurst? 


Eyebrows: I do pluck, but that's it just so it doesn't look like a giant brush up there. Not saying I am good at it. Honestly I don't understand why someone would pay for someone to pluck it all only to have them painted back on for hundreds of dollars (like my mil who has serious $$ trouble for example).


----------



## shaescott

CB that’s true, just a bit of extra curl can open up the eyes. When I put on mascara they curl up without an eyelash curler but that only lasts a little while, they drop back down in like an hour. They’re not super straight out, they have a slight natural curl, but not nearly as much as a lift would give them, where they’d be like J shaped.
Re: Vaseline, is that safe to put on eyelashes? I’d worry about it getting in my eyes. My eyebrows are sparse at the ends, though no lighter. So you can tell I have a brow but it looks like I plucked random hairs or something cuz it’s so sparse compared to the rest of the brows (which aren’t thick by any means). I can’t seem to find a pencil that applies thinly enough for me to draw individual eyebrow hairs on, and filling them in with powder makes me look too intense.

Gigs I did look into lash serum. Unfortunately the highly rated ones are extremely expensive. You probably get a decent amount of product but there’s no guarantee it’ll work, whereas extensions or lifts will definitely do *something*, though it might be more or less than you wanted. I’ve only plucked my eyebrows once and I was very conservative with the plucking since you can’t hit undo. So it wasn’t really a noticeable change.

Flueks hm odd about the spotting. The zoo sounds fun! Glad your DH is doing well post-surgery. 

PL I’ve considered getting them waxed or plucked by a professional just cuz they’re better at picking a shape and not messing them up, I’m clueless. But I’m not gonna paint them back on. 

I kept starting to fall asleep while writing this so if there’s typos or random weird words I apologize, I realized I’d written daffodils at one point, no clue how that happened but I caught that one.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - Ya, I'm not too worried about the house. Though it would be nice to get the ball rolling sooner rather than later. What brand is your stroller?
Sorry to hear you're still dealing with the hair loss and Myles' crazy sleep schedule. FX things get better soon.

Jez - I work as a t-shirt printing press loader. So, there's a lot of pivoting, moderate bending, crouching down, and a decent amount of walking. Plus being on my feet 8 hours a day. And cuz of the machinery we use, there's no way to cool the production area in the summer. We just open the large garage doors and pray for a breeze. lol
Ya, when it comes time, we'll use a realtor. And I still need to find a good mortgage broker.
Glad to hear you're placement is done. What's your next step now?

PL - Yay for a dinner time victory. I still can't get Alex to eat meat when he's not at daycare, except McD's chicken nuggets. :/

Flueky - Good to hear that your DH is doing well and AF is staying away.

Re: Paw Patrol. Alex had never watched it and I have no plans to show it to him. lol

AFM, uterus is feeling higher, still finding the HB, and haven't really gained any weight yet. And I'm starting to think about the logistics of driving to FL again (in Dec) with a 2 yo and 2 mo. It's gonna be fun. lol


----------



## claireybell

Shae, do you guys have ‘Avon’ cosmetics over there or online? My friend was an Avon rep & they would sell these pencil sticks for eyebrow/eyeliners called ‘Glimmersticks’ they’re like pencils but smidge more stickier & the pencil bit itself is quite thin & it lasts all day i find, they have them in light blonde colours so great if your quite fair :) 

Prettt im so excited for you :hugs: in the coming wks you’ll be feeling the first movements awww

Urhh so ive got my period :( cramping the lot! Trying to put Hayden the boob on abit more so i can get the hormone boast & maybe bleeding will ease off, hes been awful feeding lately & i know thats why the bleeding has started urhh! Typical as we are going to the RaceCourse this Saturday pffft!


----------



## kittykat7210

Probably not getting pregnant this cycle, I’ve started to get fertile CM and me and Lewis havent BD’d for 4 days, but I’m also not going to see him for a week! So that’s that, not this month :shrug: I hate wasting months knowing there’s no chance!!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit where did he go? No chance for a meet up?

Pretty remind me when your next scan is? I think the stroller is babytrend. 

Cb booooooo! Sorry af has arrived! I hope it eases off by saturday.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I also pluck my own. DH thinks it's weird because he doesn't think girls need to pluck or wax their eyebrows. Oh and not in the sense that he thinks they look fine but he thinks their eyebrows look like that naturally. So strange he thinks that. 

Shae thank you. I'm chalking it up to pp weirdness for now.

Pretty I'd probably pass on that drive this year. S cries for 35 minutes straight and that's the longest drive I've taken. Then again your baby may love car rides.

CB sorry for AFs untimely arrival. I hope it's not too heavy Saturday.

Kitty I'm sorry this month is a waste. It definitely sucks waiting for another cycle.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, we have 5 hours of travel now to see family. 2 of those hours are spent in ferry lineup and ferry ride. So we try to run off some energy on the boat before 3 hours drive. We usually end up having to take a break after 2. Although we've been able to push the entire 3 hour drive too just depends on how naps go. If you get them used to travel/car rides from a young age, I don't see a problem. 
Even the newborn phase: just make sure they are fed right before and they just pass out as soon as the car starts to move. 

Kitty: no way to meet up for some sexy time?


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific it never mattered whether my NB girls were just fed. They both would wake up from the buckle clicking. It usually results in instant crying. It really makes travel a pain to hear a baby cry constantly. I apparently just hit the lottery of babies that hate car rides. Just my luck.


----------



## gigglebox

Maybe they'll grow out of it Fluek. 1&2 were the same as babies but became great travelers. My secret with Myles is to prop a bottle in his mouth with the help of some receiving blankets. He usually falls asleep, even if he's just had a nap.


----------



## Flueky88

V got somewhat better at 6 months and now that she's forward facing she is well behaved in the car. I only have 9 to 10 oz of milk pumped. I'm saving it for my mom when we go to see end game. The rest when I take V to the dentist. Anything left for the sitter. I'm hoping I have more pump output when it's replacing a feeding. In any case I'm hoping S follows suit on car rides.


----------



## needausername

Hi everyone, so I done my normal disappearing act when AF arrived. I usually do that Because Often our work patterns mean we don’t see each other when I’m fertile so I don’t want to torture myself. 

Anyways, last month my body acted mega weird, threw out lots of creamy CM when usually I’m dry as f*** down there. My period was basically spotting but all the tests were negative. 

Since then, the CM decreased but remained creamy and evident when I wipe. And now I’m cd32 and no sign of period. Normally it arrives day 26-29. 

Took a cheapie last night and it was negative. Going to do a cheapie now and then get a proper one for tomorrow. Won’t test beyond that but I will go to the GP incase my body is being extra cruel and I’m heading towards menopause super early.


----------



## gigglebox

Needa do you track ovulation? How old are you to be worrying about menopause?

Fluek how much do you get during a pump session?

I am completely done pumping/breastfeeding. We are now jist finishing off my freezer stash. It's sad but also a relief. The biggest thing though is I no longer have to deal with feeling ill. I can't remember if I mentioned it but I was getting waves od nausea at let down (despite my little production it always happened -- after some research I have a suspicion I have an oxytocin sensitivity for this and other reasons).


----------



## gigglebox

Shae are you actually online this early?! Go to bed! :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Needa I used to disappear too when AF hit. I called it AF blues as I was dissapointed we didn't conceive and was too hard to think about ttc. 

Gigs I get 1 oz typically and it's usually 30 to 40 minutes after BFing. I did read from kellymom and other sites that 0.5oz to 2 oz is completely normal from an ebf mom so I don't feel so bad. I don't think I have low supply as she's gaining almost an ounce daily. So I have some hope I'll produce more when I'm pumping to replace a feeding. 

I remember feeling sad about my milk drying up and V not getting any bm. It was also a relief though like you said. I'm going to talk with ped on Wednesday about possibility of having to introduce formula and what he recommends. Hoping I only have to buy one can or tub a month. It's so expensive! It's probably one of my biggest motivators to keep on. It is much easier now than the beginning. 

Oh S is giving me 5 hour stretches now. Typically from 10 to 3 she sleeps. Eats til 4 or a little after and wakes again around 7. Swing will work if S is content/fed and alert. If she falls asleep after feeding the transfer wakes her and she starts crying. The swing won't soothe her, at least yet. I'm pleased it keeps her content for a bit when she's awake.


----------



## gigglebox

I love my swing! Well, baby loves it. Also it turns out he's rather happy in a carrier I have that I was trying to get rid of. I have a boba (similar to the ergo) that Levin loved but Myles hates it. I have another (baby trend maybe?) that lets their legs hang that Levin hated but Myles loves, go figure! Glad now I never was able to sell it.

Regarding formula, I highly recommend Similac with the silver top. I'll take a pic later if you'd like. It's GMO free which is important to me but more importantly, it doesn't have sugar as its second or third ingredient. When I was reading lables and doing research I was blown away by how much formula has sugar in as a main ingredient! Not cool! I feel like that sets up kids for failure on sugar addiction. I don't want my baby taking in so much sugar! 

Just my opinion though...but I'm kind of crunchy au naturale when it comes to my kids...

Which you wouldn't ever know when you see how much chicken nuggets and hot dogs I let them eat. Which reminds me, Myles is now basically a vegetarian. He absolutely will not even ear hot dogs for me anymore. He is however now on a nut kick. So at least he's getting protein somewhere? :shrug: 

Pl I may have to try your octopus hot dog trick. 

Next battle: getting Levin to stop shoveling food in his mouth. He was choking on a cheese stick yesterday because he tried to eat the whole thing at once...this is like the third time he's choked on food this way. He doesn't learn! Des choked one time trying to eat too many gold fish crackers at once and it scared the crap out of him. That was it!

Levin is my "spirited child" for sure.

Also forgot to mention but Myles is squealing now and it's the cutest thing ever!

Also Levin is starting to speak in full sentences (versus just two word sentences). On Monday he said his first one: "I want to go outside!" , clear as day. Which is funny because the first two words he put together weeks ago was "go outside" lol. This kid loves the outdoors! 
Then Thursday I was cleaning something in the sink while he was in his high chair. He says, "Whaddaryou doin Mom?" And I look up and he's just staring at me inquisitively with his face coated in yogurt :rofl: 

Sorry to blab so much! I have time to kill. I'm in my car in line waiting to be let into a gated community for a community yard sale! I am so excited. I freaking love yard sale-ling. 

EEE THE LINE IS MOVING!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - Ya, I'm excited. Sorry about your AF and feeding difficulties though. :/

Kitty - Sorry that this cycle looks like a no-go.

Flueky - Only time will tell, I guess. Alex did pretty well the first time, but he was also 2 months older. I used to sit in the back seat with him and lean over to BF him as we were driving. It seemed to work out well, but I couldn't help with the driving as much as I wanted and SO has a habit of getting drowsy at the wheel on long car trips. FX we can make it work though.
Good to hear that S is sleeping longer now. :)

Gigs - Sat. June 1.
I don't recall you mentioning you were feeling ill, but my memory is kinda garbage. There is definitely a convenience to BFing, but also a relief when it's over. I'm looking forward to when I'm done next time so I can start doing intermittent fasting and really drop some weight.
I feel your pain re: your kid not eating protein. Alex seems to like nuts too. I just make sure SO is watching him closely while they eat mixed nuts together. And that's cute about both your boys vocalizing more. We're nowhere near full sentences, but the way he says certain things is so cute/funny. Milk is "n-yilk", diaper is "die-pee, one, two is "ah, doo" and when we ask him something (like "you want kisses from dada?") and he shakes his head and very sweetly says "no", omg. lol. That and "oooh, nooo" just melt me. He definitely says "wow" and "bay-beeee" really well. :)

AFM, business as usual. Finally got my taxes filed (deadline is April 30 in Canada), so that's a big weight off my shoulders. I'm thinking of checking mine and SO's credit scores online (on a site that won't make the number drop), just to kinda see what we're working with before we see a broker. Otherwise, just gonna have a chill weekend and probably hit up a park cuz the weather's supposed to be pretty nice.


----------



## DobbyForever

Skimming but just just wanted to add we were a Similac baby as well. He started on their Neosure when he was low birth weight, but at 6weeks that started giving him gas and reflux cuz of a dairy sensitivity so I tried a few formulas but the only one that worked out was Similac Pro Sensitive. I signed up for their mom mailing list so about once a month I got a $5 off coupon and when you use them (linked to your account) you get a free thing every so often.


----------



## DobbyForever

Been skimming but just so physically and emotionally drained. You know you’re f*ed when you go on vacation and come back needing a vacation sigh. I swore in A’s general direction for the second time in the last two months. (He woke up at 4 and I was so tired and muttered omg why it’s f*ing 4am). It’s not like I’m screaming profanities at him but he’s in the room and obviously I’m frustrated and I feel like s* that I can’t keep it together. And at work I actually laid on the floor during recess (ok my library with pillows and a rug not flood) while my student helpers worked and they were like um wtf lady you tell us to go home if we can’t stay awake


----------



## shaescott

Gigs lol it was 2 am, I couldn’t sleep cuz I’d napped earlier and my cat sat on me and wouldn’t move for a solid hour


----------



## campn

Hey everyone! I miss you ladies!!! I haven’t been here in so long it’s crazy. I honestly kinda avoided it because I didn’t want to get baby fever and it’s starting to kinda manifest but I’m resisting! I’ll go back and try to read as much as I can and get updated on everyone, but I hope you’re all doing wonderful from all my heart. ❤️


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs if S if awake content swing works for 20 to 30 minutes. If she's sleepy it's instant cry or nearly so then I usually baby wear. Otherwise she's not very content being worn. Thanks for formula suggestion. It's so hard to find one, we tried soooo many with V. She was enfamil reguline but its not at my local walmart. Only Walgreens carried it in my town and it was $3 more per tub. Which can really add up imo.

V is doing better after our tough love strategy with eating. She still isn't huge on meats. She likes meatloaf, chicken salad (if it's basically pureed), and hot dogs. She semi eats chicken nuggets. So scary to see them get choked up. I remember feeling terrified of introducing solids even if they were pureed.

That's awesome that Levin's speech is taking off. V seems to be doing better. I love baby squeals :) S likes to coo now which is cute. V really wasn't a coo-er. Anyways enjoy your yard sale!!

Pretty I mean baby2 might do really well. I just hate getting out because S doesn't. When he gets drowsy could you make him pull over somewhere and take a cat nap. I've drove by myself several times to Wisconsin and would pull over a get a quick nap if too tired. It's an 800 mile trip for me which will be short compared to your journey I assume.

Dobby thank you. It sounds like similac is more popular than enfamil. I'm part of both enfamil beggining and similac strong moms. I have samples of enfamil infant and gentlease. My peds office had similac samples when V was a newborn so I'll try to get a sample. Also, we are human and we aren't perfect. We are going to make "mistakes". You aren't constantly yelling or cussing at him. I've said "shit" more times than I'd like with V around. I'm trying hard to say "shoot" instead. Too much mom shaming in society if you ask me.

Campn yay!! Glad to hear from you again. I'm sure it is hard when you want another to come to a ttc/baby forum. How are you feeling? How are Ben and Juliette?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - True. I was actually surprised how well Alex did, cuz he usually didn't even like the 10 min drive from my house to SO's every weekday when he was pretty new. And the first day of our trip is 770 miles and then 820 the next day. The only problem with him pulling over to nap is he could be out for hours and then Alex, the newb, and me are just sitting in the back seat, wide awake and waiting and it makes our trip that much longer. Guess we'll just have to play it by ear.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek, thank you. I needed to hear that. :hugs:

Pretty sorry you have to wait until June for your next scan but glad to hear things are going smoothly thus far. Hopefully your newest addition does well on the long trip. I see your hesitation with napping, especially if SO would go on an extended one.

Camp so good to hear from you! I get it. I'm a bit more distant these days partially because of my own demons but also just hard to be around all the TTC talk if you're not TTC, and I'm nowhere near wanting a second any time soon if ever.

Gigs glad to hear Lev's speech is improving! I know it's difficult waiting for those milestones to take off.

Re food battles: My only fear is that he isn't getting enough nutrients or when I spend time actually trying hard to cook dinner for him and he won't touch it. According to his daycare, he LOVES chicken and rice and all meats over there but at home its the opposite. So as long as he gets it somewhere. He eats most meals at school (they do breakfast, lunch, and afternoon snack) so M-F is chill. Weekends I feel bad cuz I don't fight with him. So he he gets a variety of stuff (protein, carbs, fruits, veggies) and just let him eat whatever. Usually just ends up being carbs and the fruits/veggies lol. He still gets some of those happy tot or plum pouches, only ones that have at least 0.6 iron cuz his iron is lowish. And his doc told me he can have half a flintstones chewable, so i mash it up and give it to him with a spoonful of water. He loves it haha. But he doesn't really eat a lot of fast food or desserts. I'll offer them, and he's just like hard pass. More for me!

Re milestones: Leaning toward his behavior being trauma based and not ASD. Just because he's made huge social leaps in the last couple of months. He's now babbling and playing with other kids his age. Still clingy af and not talking as well as he could be, but I'm going more trauma because you don't grow out of ASD. Sucks though because he used to let my mom put him to sleep when she babysat, and it was fine as long as I came back before his first wake (usually around 11). But now he won't let her put him to bed, so any plans of having an overnight in wine country for my 30th (which was plan c after plan b to see orcas and plan a to go to australia lol).

Feel free to tune out here cuz I'm just ranting to rant
Re life: As I said I'm just emotionally in a dark place. Hence the ranting post. I just hit this really overwhelmed point on vacation, and I haven't pulled myself out of it. I'm physically beat, emotionally beat. I feel like every daily activity is a fight. I feel unfulfilled and guilty that I feel this way. Like at this age and my ethnicity and my single motherhood, it's like statistically I'm never going to find a partner. I also don't ever get to go anywhere where I'd meet someone organically. I go to work and come home and sleep. Online dating is a bust., not that I have energy or time or confidence (haven't dropped a single pound in a month) to date. And now I'm back to not being able to cook or sleep so my body wants sugars all day to function. I just feel like what's the point. And I know what the point is. I have a beautiful son and wonderful family and fantastic job, but everything just feels pointless. And I know my therapist says I just have to keep pushing through the motions until things get better but f*. I have a headache all day. I feel like I'm in a constant state of a panic attack. It's just not ever having a break and God knows my mom tries her best to help me out. But I can't ask for more than she already does. And then I feel like a whiny b* because most single parents I know have literally nobody. Or even people with partners have to shoulder all the child rearing work.

But then every other weekend I see Captain America right. Hot dude at Aiden's gym class. And it's just so insane how beautiful how he is. Like seriously I like him better than I like Chris Evans. And he's soooo good with his daughter and all the kids (granted all the parents are but not the point). And he and his equally cute and nice wife take turns each weekend with who takes the daughter. Like I want that. Why can't I have that? I could have. But I chased them all away. And now I'm overweight and have a kid and I'm past my prime age and have a shit head ex who still drags me to court and tries to make my life difficult.

And like every time I make a small dent in my 35k credit card debt, I get a bill from my attorney that is equal or more than the dent I make. I would have let the asshole off a year ago even to this day for child support if he didn't keep forcing me to file motion after motion after motion. Like if the f*tard had just let me move to f*ing San Diego, we would have been fine financially. But no. And now he acts like I'm some money hungry b* because I had to stay here in a place I can't afford. And even moving to Mountain House now is like ok great their new homes are up to 700k now from 500k when I first started looking. So pretty sure plan b won't work. And even if I sell he destroyed my credit. It's down 100 points from 805 to like 702 (in the 600s at one point), probably worse cuz I hate checking it (Pretty check if your credit card lets you check, my citi bank card and wells fargo mortgage and usaa car insurance sends me my credit score monthly without hurting my credit, just a perk of the accounts).

fhdauilfga ukybfgbuailk,fchbayufgwqycaguiw


----------



## wookie130

Campn!!!! Good to see you pop in! Yeah, baby fever is alive and well...except if you're ME!!! Ummm, I'm way done with babies and pregnancy.

Char just turned 18 months! She's a big stinker, and she has way more spunk and energy than my other two kids at this age. Like, she wears me DOWN. Lord help me.


----------



## gigglebox

Campn! We've missed you? Please update us on you and the kiddos! Is #3 in the cards??? Geeze I can't believe it but I think I've gone through an entire second pregnancy and then some since you last checked in!

Dobby, biggest hugs to you! I hope you can get out of this funk. And you are soooo not past your prime! 35 is the new 25. You're absolutely in a rough patch, but they happen to the best of us. Just remember you've gotten through it before and you will again. And throw your statistics out the window. Did you ever watch House? He said something once that resonated with me. He said something like "Statistics mean nothing to an individual -- everything is a 50/50 chance." No stats can factor in all your individual factors. So don't worry aboit the likelihood of this or that. Just do you and the rest will fall into place. :hugs: That is very good news about A! I hope his behavior continues to improve for you. So how do you know so much about Captain america guy? And can you sneak a picture because I am dying to see what he looks like!

Wook I swear I was JUST wishing her a happy 1 year birthday! Wow, 18 months?! 

Levin will actually be 2 on Friday :shock: he's already absolutely owning that whole "Terrible 2's" thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m Sansa. KIll md now plz


----------



## DobbyForever

Typos courtesy of Instacart delivering White Russians to my door in less than one hour


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok this is against my code but screw him for being cute lol he isn’t smiling and I took like one photo with him in the background but yeah he def noticed my intentional ignoring him last class cuz if I flirt with a married an I have learned NOTHING

ETA wow even a screenshot of a screen is too big


----------



## DobbyForever

Screen of a screen of a screen starting to wonder if this is really Chris Evans lol


----------



## Jezika

Oh Dobs, I’m so sorry you’re struggling so much at the moment. You’re dealing with a shit tonne and STILL marching through life, getting things done, being honestly such an amazing mother to your sweet Aiden. I hope you know how much credit you should be giving yourself for all this tenacity, even if you feel you’ve had no choice (which I’d argue is not true). And not to mention self compassion. You’re a smart, beautiful woman who’s dealing with a lot right now, and it’s okay to have these lows. How can you NOT have these lows? It sounds to me like most of the time you know yourself well enough to know what you need for self care (like White Russians delivered to your door — what a f***ing legend) which is great. As hopeless as things feel now, and as much as I know you feel you’ve always done a good job of predicting your life trajectory, I can almost guarantee things will change... big things, small things... who knows when, but they’ll change and life will be shifting a lot of the current stressors away. And I would bet my life savings that you will love again. MY LIFE SAVINGS. But yes, right now you’re in pain. And that sucks. So much. 

Oh and yeah he’s hot. I swear hot men with daughters instantly become 20 x hotter. And when married, even possibly more so. I’d be flattered if women found my DH hot.


----------



## DobbyForever

SCYIXHKXYKGJCOTIAPFGUOUGUHOYFKGXGXJIFTCIY HKB VGCJGJDYXAAi


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty well I know it's a ways off but I hope it goes well for you.

Dobby I'm looking forward to not feeding V every single meal:rofl: she is though at least. Kids are ever changing I've learned. A might let your mom put him back to bed. I hope you can get that you time aa it can be so important. I'm sorry that he had delays from trauma but happy to hear it doesn't sound like ASD.

I bet those single parents with no one often feel like you do. As a whole I think people try to project this perfect image and so we only see the good but not the bad/struggles. I'm glad that you are able to see the good things in your life. As gigs and Jez said it will get better and screw statistics :)

Oh wow he is hot and lools a lot like Chris Evans!! Sucks he is married :(

Wookie ah before we know it she'll be 2.

Gigs I looked and the silver top is pro-advanced. I'll see if he'll give me a sample when I go. Crazy to think our babies will be 2 this month! V is already owning the terrible 2s as well. Last night was rough. Hope it ends earlier if it starts earlier!


----------



## gigglebox

Jez such words of wisdom! That is a really good point that circumstances will absolutely change assuredly for the better. As a small example, as Aiden ages and becomes more self sufficient. Imagine mornings where he wakes up, gets up on his own, turns cartoons on for himself, and quietly watches while you still sleep! This is a future reality! It does get easier with the kids, having them dress themselves, feed themselves, etc. 

Tex I was just randomly thinking of you and wanted to say hi and I hope you're ok and that you little lady has finally adjusted to the bed situation!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry you are still in the rough patch. Just know that you aren't alone even though some days it may feel like you are. 
The best parenting advice I have come across is that you are parenting from the heart and with good intentions. No one judges you for that. 

Yesterday was international day of the midwife. So mine did a picknick at the beach. I dropped hubby off to built a fence with the hubby of my midwife and then took the kids to the beach. We were early so helped her set up. When she got a phone call I took her boy down to the park with mine. First glance at parenting 3 kids, all boys. Her boy is 7. The experience wasn't as overwhelming as I thought it would be ;) but I don't think a third is in the cards just yet. 
L had his first day of 2 popsicles, so he was pleased. (Homemade, no sugar all fruit and homemade fruit juice in them) they were delicious! 
Next beach day, must remember the sunscreen. L only has a burn on the top of his ears, but I have a good one on my face.

Also: L the other day took a running spill in our living room into the table leg. He's got a big goosegg and small nick (no actually bleeding). Big tears, but nothing a big hug, kiss and a piece of chocolate couldn't "fix". The gooseegg isn't as colour full as I expected it to be, but we iced and put traumeel on it. Seems to have helped.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: just going to fake it until I make it. Apparently I periodically lose my s* this time of year. Like every three years on this day for the last 15 years. Creepy. Could be subconscious because my dad’s birthday is tomorrow. Idk. 

And right?! He is so my type haha. I think he overheard me telling my friend that he looks like Captain America lol so he has the all knowing smirk whenever I look at him. The week our kids wanted to do the same things at the same time was like the best class ever :rofl:

PL what a fun beach day! Sorry about the spill. A has a cut on his chin that is taking forever to heal.


----------



## TexasRider

Gigs- I’m fine just trying to survive until the end of the year. Ummm no Tabs still requires me to sleep with her. But I don’t mind really. Hubs has started letting his dog sleep in the bed with him and i don’t wanna share the bed with the dog soooo i sleep with the child instead. 

Glad the baby ship has sailed cause there is no way i could deal with having to raise another tiny human. 

Dobs- i personally see nothing wrong with a little harmless flirting. I am a horrible flirt though so that may factor into my view. But i would never cross the line and actually act on it.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl Levin face planted on the concrete the other week. Did I mention this? He had a bump right in the front of his face and consequently gave himself two black eyes. They're finally mostly healed...then yesterday he decided to barrel through a backback on the floor rather than go around it and he tripped and gave himself a bloody nose. Solidarity.

Tex I sometimes wish the boys wanted to sleep in our bed. They never do though, only sometimes the like to climb in the bed in the morning, but definitely not to sleep lol.

What kind of dog? Does it take up a lot of space?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, the attached picture is for you: made me think of you.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, all I can say is "boys!' 
Having read your story, I feel like buying stocks in Band-Aids right about now would be a good idea.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it’d be different if I wasn’t single and physically attracted to him. Intention to act upon it or not, I think that’s different. Because in a different set of circumstances, I would go out with him. So it doesn’t feel innocent and having slept with married men (to be fair they said they were separated/mid divorce) or abused a friendship and confidence to break a couple up, it feels like if I flirt with him then I’m the same, shitty person I was in my teens and early twenties that led to me hating myself and hating men and going on my string of abusive dudes 

Tex I second Gigs what kind of dog? A sleeps with me. Perk of being single cuz A sprawls like I do haha our bed is at capacity 

Pl omg that’s hilarious and I appreciate it a lot :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Awww i love that taco quote! And yes, freakin' boys. My first was pretty mellow in comparison though...but also far from a "typical" boy.

Exciting news! Des has expressed interest in horseback riding!!! We may take lessons together!!!


----------



## TexasRider

She’s a pit bull mix. Like a medium-larger size dog. But she literally sleeps right up next to my husbands chest. Like spooning him almost lol. If she slept at the foot it might be different but she sleeps right up at the top lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that’s so awesome!!!! What brought it up? I started giving A horsey rides and now he keeps trying to climb on the dog :rofl: whoops

Tex awww bummer sounds sweet though


----------



## gigglebox

Actually his love for video games :rofl: hubs has been playing Red Dead Redemption and he has Des do the farm chores and lets him ride the horse (because a lot of the game is a bit intense for kids).


----------



## pacificlove

Wohoo Gigs!!! Who needs a daughter now to share the horsey interests ;) you give me hope!


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly I'm not sure he'll be into it but O can definitely see Levin being into all the animal stuff. We'll see about Des...her gets easily frustrated so I can see him getting upset when the horse doesn't do what he wants or difficulty getting the tack on...or fast forward a few years, not taking losing in competitions very well.

I hope he enjoys it though...and if not this may be what I continue with and do as my "me" time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Random but way back when we talked dresses and so this ad popped up in my newsfeed. Idk when capes became a thing but if I ever get married totally having one :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs cool about horseback riding. Hope it's something you both can enjoy together. I'm probably the only female on the planet that doesn't really like horses. One kicked my brother in the head as a child. He was okay thankfully. They are pretty though. Maybe it could help him with patience as well. 

DH is wantingto play Red Dead redemption 2, he's pretty behind on video games st the moment. I sm too as far as that goes. I kinda quit playing Mass Effect Andromeda early in my pregnancy. Wasn't as good as the first 3 and rpgs are harder to play right now. I could probably do something shorter soon. 

Dobby I tried to ride our German Shepherd like a horse when I was 5. Poor thing, he never bit me though. That's interesting about the dresses with capes. 

Texas hope the rest of the school year goes by quick :)

AFM S has her 2 month check up later today. Hoping it goes well. She was 8lb14oz on our home scale yesterday morning. I'm kinda hoping she'll be 9 lbs this afternoon. Not sure if it'll happen.


----------



## TexasRider

My hubs plays red dead 2 and also pubg. Which is better than fortnite i guess lol. All the high school kids play fortnite so i guess it’s more of a kids game than Pubg. Which by the way stand for player unknown battlegound.

Anyway my sister is ttc and she sent me a pic of her Ov test. She uses the advanced ones that do the smiley face. She was so excited cause she got a smiley face. I hope that her ttc journey is quick. But i hate that she’s 9 hours away from us.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Considering I’m not TTC I appear to have found myself back in the TWW so hi ladies (yes I know I’m the worst.) I seem to be ovulating a few days late (always was CD17 religiously, this month seems to be CD22.

Pic of my little Theo because I adore him, he’s 9 months now! Followed by my + OPK. 

Just reading back now to have a catch up on what you’ve all been up to! X


----------



## Keepsmiling91

SHAE- I'm not a fan of eyelash extensions tbh, they pull out your natural ones and look like spiders after they've been in a while, I'm all for enhancing what you already have! So I'd recommend a lash tint, and then lift, it's amazing what a difference that can make! Also I use the 'Liz Earle- Cleanse and Polish' it's amazing. It comes with a cloth, and it's so beautiful on the skin. It leaves mine glowing and has loads of good reviews. If I had to keep only one product it would be that!

Pretty- double strollers- I've had my fair share but I always chose side by side over tandem. My favourite was the bugaboo donkey, but I drive everywhere and honestly was heavy and a pain loading it in and out the car, so I sold that and now have a joie double which was a 1 button fold, light weight and literally takes seconds to Chuck in the car. I think it depends what you want it for, if you do a lot of shopping then a tandem would be best for narrow doors, if like me you drive everywhere and want something to quickly chuck in the boot my joie is great. Can't believe ur 16 weeks now! That's flown by (although I'm sure it feels slow for you!)

GIGS- omg hair loss! When Theo hit around 4 months mine was coming out in clumps, I literally lost two huge triangles of hair either side of my head it was totally bald, i looked like a receding man! Now it's growing back if I tie my hair up I have two devil horns either side where it's grown back! I was not impressed I have to walk about horny lol

Re: Brows - I have mine microbladed (tattood) on and I love it. Mine are very fair and thin naturally so gives me a great shape. I also had my lips done for the first time around 6 weeks ago and was pleased with the result. No idea why I don't go anywhere or have a partner lol, I think I needed to a little pick me up after Theo. My boobs also need a major 'pick me up' lol

(still haven’t finished reading back just wanted to post before I lost my reply!)

(Shae- see pic of cleanser) and (gigs my man baldness) lol

And last pic of my lips (they were slightly bruised there)


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps when did you have sex in relation to the positive opk? Are things better with the hubby? Yikes on the bald spots but glad they came back! 
So if your eyebrows are tattooed on, do you shave the natural ones off?

Dobs those are actually really pretty! I would have tried one on if i knew they existed. You're making me want to watch bridal gown shows again...

Tex good luck to your sister! Did they just start trying?

Fluek hubs wasn't a fan of RDR2 at first but he's hooked now.


----------



## claireybell

Wow there was a lotta reading to catch up on lol! Busy few days & we went horse racing at Goodwood at the wknd, all 3 kiddies ended up staying at MIL’s, all were ok except i could see she hadnt washed the bottles very well & then sterilised them & had Hayden a mixed up bottle of feed ready to go.. I emptied this straight away when we got them all home & rewashed & sterilised the bottles! I came home with £20 more than what i left with at the races so that was better than a loss i guess Lol! 

Camps hey lovey lady! Oooh so no3 is poss on the cards? Hope you & your lovely famalam are all doing well :hugs: 

Pacific i love that Taco pic hehe! 

Flueks, did Serena meet your expected weight gain? 

Keeps lol at your horny hair horns.. my hair is falling out everywhere its crazy!! I had those mini hair horns for months after Nuala post pg! Keep us posted on the tww stuff :) 

Dobby, loving the wedding capes hehe! Riley also used to he mega fussy with food as a toddler.. would eat 2nds/3rds of food at his daycare but minimal at home, annoying but he’ll def grow outta it :) How were those White Russians?? & ding dong at Cpt America lookilike ;) Have u seen Endgame yet?? 

My period was still in medium swing on Saturday & randomly stopped later on Sunday, pffft typical!! 

Gigs have u booked any horseriding lessons for you & Des yet? I really hope Nuala likes dancing &/or Ballet type stuff or gymnastics, i really loved all this as a kid but my mum never let me go as if i went then she would have to pay for my other 2 sisters to go, but then my younger sister got abit older & was suddenly allowed to go to anything she wanted, still kinda bugs me Lol


----------



## claireybell

I apologise ive probs missed bits..


----------



## claireybell

So this is what happens when i dont strap Hayden in the baby bouncer lol! Hes so long he’s nearly grown outta it haha! Just to clarify, I usually strap him in but sometimes Riley likes to hold him sat on the floor so he’ll unclip him & then place him sat back in it :) Riley has also lost his front teeth, gummy lol!


----------



## gigglebox

Yes! We're booked next Thursday after his school. Hubs was impressed with the pricing so there's hope of continuing either for both of is or at least me :D

BIG NEWS LADIES!!! I talked to my bro today and his wife is pregnant!!! After nearly 16 months!!! I am SO excited to finally get to be an aunt by blood, not just law. Now to wait and see if this will be the first girl in the family...

Cb omg he is so precious! Myles is a little slider, too. He so active! We actually brought out the jumperoo early for him. He is a bit short so we stack a pillow under there for his feet but he seems to tolerate it pretty well, more so than the bouncers.

Anyway, how was your weekend? Weren't you doing something special this weekend, I can't remember what? Camping was it?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I like the dress. But a cape? Have women reached superhero status for marriage? ;) :haha:

Gigs, you and I think so alike. Like are we sure we aren't related? My mind currently is going "9 more months until riding lessons".

Oops, forgot to hit post yesterday, sorry!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, we have to strap in as well! Ours will wiggle themselves out.. E is turning now too, he's still trying to figure out the details, but he's done it now. 
He loves to be held on his feet and do the motion of walking. Apparently studies suggest that those babies doing the walking motion before 12 weeks are early walkers...


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs congrats to your brother!!!

CB he’s such a sweetie!!

As for me I’m a abit worried about my cycles, I’m still not convinced I’m even ovulating properly because FF just gave me cross hairs for ovulation but I’m only 3DPO and I’ve already got my period
:shrug: I’m really not sure what to do to be honest, might try some natural
Supplements (B6, B12, Vit C etc.)


----------



## claireybell

Yay for riding sessions being booked :) I have no doubt that you’ll both love it & both have something to enjoy together <3 Ahhh congratulations to your bro & wife eeee!!! Have they just found out or are they around the 12ish wks?? Thrilled for all of you! 

Yes we went horse racing but didnt win thousands lol shame but hey ho, free day out though as it was paid for from my work.

Ooh Pacific i need to get a jumperoo, he’ll love that! All 3 of mine have been quite forceful on feet bouncing but none early walkers.. thankful of that haha! My nephew was walking at 9months :shock: he was lil a Doll walking around the lounge lol! I do lay Hayden on the floor/blanket in lounge but gets grumpy quick as he cant see alot.. 

Kitty fx its just a random cycle hun & next one is better for you, how long were u guys ttc with Evie? Could always mention erratic cycles the the Dr & say you been ttc for longer so maybe get some help from Clomid maybe? 

Having a few nights in a row of random hrs early waking urhh! 3:45am this morning & its now 4:30 zzzZ! Hoping its development leaps related as I’m zonko atm! He’ll be getting in his cotbed in the coming weeks aswell as im sure sleeping in the moses basket is waking him up ..


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m not a RDR fan. The first bit of game play I saw was my brother happening upon a group of NPCs attacking a female NPC. I was like that looks like they are going to assault her, and he was like yeah and just kept on going past. I was like wtf

Gigs kudos on booking the lessons! Def let us know how it goes! Getting lessons around here is difficult. Well difficult if you are my color (true story)

Cb so cute!

Keeps love the


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry forgetting details but beep to sleep


----------



## Flueky88

Tex I hope they concieve quickly. It feels so exciting in the beggining.

Keeps omg I hope AF shows for you. I also can't believe your pp hair loss. I did love the horny hair comment :rofl: glad it's growing back. Theo is so cute! I love seeing little boys dressed up. Does he keep hats on? V wouldn't at his age.

Gigs yeah sometimes it takes a bit to get into a game just like with books. I'm pretty sucky at those style games. Was never good at GTA so I stayed away. I kind of like horror games like Silent Hill. Dead Space was also loads of fun. I remember having to stop as I was too scared to play :haha:

I'm so happy they are expecting!! I always love hearing someone trying so long finally getting their baby :) how far along is she?

CB I'm glad you seemed to have enjoyed the races. Stinks AF was there,she shows at the worst times. Well S wasnt as much as I'd hoped, but he was still quite pleased.

Little Hayden is getting so big :) seeing siblings love on each other is such a beautiful thing.

Kitty an occasional anovulatory cycle is normal. I had 2 in my 18 months ttc V.

Dobby wow that's insane you would have a hard time getting lessons because of your color. That's so messed up! 

AFM S weighed 8lb 13oz. She had some big pooos before her appt and had just started a feed before being weighed. She's a measly 2nd percentile for weight. Height is 24 or 34th I believe. She's tall and skinny. He was very happy with her gain from last month, 1.5 lbs. Doesn't want me to introduce formula until necessary and recommended I try the similac advanced 1st. She did pretty well eith her shots, well calmed down quickly after giving her boob.

V woke me up. She cried out briefly, maybe a nightmare. Now it's almost time for S to wake.


----------



## gigglebox

Just paoting quick 3:45am, day turned sour yesterday...got the news that des' beloved school is closing. Not sure what I'm going to do for 2nd grade...he really is not a good fit for public school i don't think. Also Lev was going to start part time so i could have a little break but there that goes! That part is ok though, i wasn't quite ready to send him off yet...but Des is another story. I'll be scrambling to figure out what to do with him before summer's over. Hubs is suggesting homeschool but i really don't think that'll work for us...Des barely listens as it is! There is another peivate school nearby but they are expensive and I don't know if we can afford it...blahhhhhh

To answer about SIL she is 6 weeks and has confirmed viability with a scan. They are now in the panic state of "what if we lose it". My brother deacribed the pregnancy as being "scary" because the fear of loss/all the worry and I just kind of laughed and said "yeah that never stop, even after they're born." He's very logical, I probably would have a more sensitive reaction if I was talking to SIL lol. Anyway I just tried to reassure him it is what it is but everything will be fine. 

Sorry for selfish post


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Keeps - I'm not really sure how much walking I'll be doing with 2 right after birth cuz I'm hoping to still be sending Alex for daycare a few days a week and the weather will be getting colder once the baby's here. We are however planning on going to Disney parks hopefully a couple times in December. We have a standard travel system and an umbrella stroller, but neither of them is super comfortable for SO to push cuz of his size. I was looking at the Contours Options Tandem cuz it has 804 reviews and 4.6/5 stars on babiesrus.ca. And then I spoke to a woman at the park with an Uppababy stroller and she said she really liked it, but I just looked at the price. Uh, no. lol. And I'd really like to have one more baby, possibly in the first half of '21 or '22. So, I figure I'd get some years out of a stroller like this.
And ya, it's nice to be this far, but it does like things are taking forever.
Are you hoping for a + or -? Or it'll be whatever it'll be and you'll just kinda roll with the punches?
Theo looks very dapper. lol

Gigs - Yay, congrats to your brother and SIL. And that's so true that the fear never stops. I'm still kinda worried even now. That sucks the hear that the school is closing. Hopefully you can find a good replacement that doesn't break the bank.

CB - Aww, so cute. lol

Flueky - Good to hear that S is gaining well and took her shots like a champ.

Dobby - The cape seems like it's an alternative to a veil. That's kinda neat. FX you'll get your cape one day. lol

AFM, not too much to report. Making this post at 4:30am cuz I'm still passing out with Alex at bedtime and SO hogs the computer. I am however gonna be seeing Detective Pikachu on Friday night with some friends, so SO will be watching Alex and be in charge of bedtime. God help us all.

And here's a Mother's Day craft Alex "made" for me at daycare. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg this kid's sleep! I am soooooo tired. Ar least he let me "sleep in" until 5:40 today... it's been 4:40 & 4:45 the past two days...Iam so exhausted, i can feel anxiety getting an edge in on me lately and i'm sure this is a contributing factor -.-

Dobs, hubs has been screwed a few times in RDR2 from situations like that. You go to help and get jumped & robbed. This also happens trying to save men from bear traps rofl

Pretty I hope he surprises you! Maybe he'll do great with Alex. What is with this pikachu movie? I thought he only could say his own name? Is it actually a pokemon thing or more a jokey spin off? Awwww that card is cute!

Fluek yay for a good appointment! It's always nice when they impress the doctors. Is 2nd percentile where she's been for weight? 

Dobby just book things over the phone. Sorry you have to deal with the descrimination :(


----------



## claireybell

Gigs thats so annoying about Des’ school, is it like privately funded trust school? If u did home schooling, sometimes theres self employed teachers that come over to do it.. an idea possibly?! Glad to hear your bro & sil have confirmed scan, lovely :) 

Not long until your scan now Pretty eee! 

Hayden currently napping in his carseat lol straight from doing some grocery shop bits, least i can get some dusting done quickly ha!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs wow that is tough. So sad they are closing :( Not sure what to say other than that as that's a difficult decision. I know after trying 18 months the thought of loss was horrible. Not so much as it consumed me most of the time but near appts I worried until 2nd tri. I thought it took me this long then how long to conceive after a loss. Was very blessed to not experience that. I will pray for them.

S was 18th at birth, then 3rd at 1 month. I will say she dropped 9% off weight before gaining so sge had big leaps to overcome and her gain started slow. She gains about an ounce every day. 

Pretty Disney just adopted some stroller size regulations so be sure to check that out! I'd hate for you to go down there with it and not get to take it into the park. 

Let me know how the movie is. I really find it odd as Pokemon are only supposed to say their name. Sorry just a nerd that played Pokemon when the original red and blue came out. I'm sure SO will do fine with Alex. It's hard not to worry. Oh and the card is really cute:)

CB so nice when they will nap without you so you can do things, even housework. I actually swept and mopped while baby wearing last week :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks for the heads up about the Disney stroller restrictions, Flueky. I'll look into them. 

I'm sure SO will be fine. Alex will have already had dinner, I'll have a sippy cup prepped and he knows how to change a diaper. I'm sure they'll just watch youtube videos in bed til they both fall asleep. And I'll literally be a 10 min walk away. I was just being silly. lol 

As for the movie, the first time I saw a trailer, I thought it was ridiculous. I had Pokemon Yellow, Gold, and Silver, watched the show, collected the cards. So, I didn't think it was gonna be any good, but Ryan Reynolds is hilarious and I think it'll be fun to see real people "interacting" with them in everyday life. I'm just going in with an open mind.


----------



## gigglebox

Weeeeew what an emotional day. I am so tired and drained.

We had an emergency meeting with the parents of Des' school. It was so emotional! I definitely cried during a couple testimonials. Now I am gathering videos of parents' testimonials and pleas not to close the school. 

The school is actually a private Catholic school. We are not Catholic but we love the academic program they offer and the teachers are the best, possibly in the entire world. The poor teachers found out yesterday, too. Everyone was blindsided! 

Have a Denteley it is a financial decision. According to what they told us, the Catholic Church is in the hall about $950,000. they have not specified however if that is across the country, just in our locality, or only the school/parish. The guy who led the meeting just said "the church" which really isn't specific enough, and we did not find out about the money until after the meeting.


----------



## kittykat7210

Wow gigs that’s mad!! I’m sorry they are closing des’ school, if they do close what happens to all the kids?


----------



## claireybell

When you say ‘in the hall’ is that meaning in debt by that amt?! Big hugs on the emotional day.. i hope with everyone gathering together & making a stand that the school may stay open:hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty oh I do like Ryan Reynolds so he might save it. Will probably see it after it comes out on bluray. Ped said not to taje S to the movies due to lots of flu and strep cases right now. Also 3 cases of measles in east TN, not sure if they are close to me or not though.

Gigs I bet it was very emotional. I hope something can be done to keep it open. I can't imagine how the workers feel. So awful to get blindsided like that.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry, meant to say "in the hole", as in debt. 

Well we were going to make a video but annoyingly only ine person has sent me a testimonial -.- that will not cut it! Oh well, we'll see what happens...

Not sure what will happen to the kids. I'm looking into another school up the road. I don't think any of the parents see public school as an option because a lot their kids have learning difficulties and they've been thriving at this school, whereas in public they'd probably be stuck in an LD class. The school has been working miracles for a lot of these kids. 

Anyway. I was thinking about the pikachu movie; maybe when he talks it's more his thoughts and what he is trying to say? Maybe people only hear him say his name though...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Dobs- I've just been reading back and saw your post. I'm sorry your in a rough patch right now and when your low everything feels sh*t. You are so beautiful, smart and witty. You have ALOT to offer and only 1 child! You WILL meet someone, but I know how lonely it can be doing it alone, just wanting some support and that 'family' thing. It's a constant smack in the face when the one person who should love our kids more than anything constantly lets them down. One of my friends is successful, clean home, ontop of her bills, has one son, recently met a new man, now engaged... I hate it when I go round and I'm the third wheel and they're just doing the little coupley things. This is crap right now, but you will meet someone that is more suited to you, and strives for the same things in life, big hugs :hugs:

Gigs- by the looks of it hanky panky was in the evening of ovulation day. Considering it was 1 time, and I dunno I always assume you'd ovulate in the morning so guessing the egg would be dying off by evening haha that probably makes no sense, I'm not thinking much of it, but of course I'll be POAS many many times! Brows- noo I still have my natural brows, this is a semi permanent tattoo (it doesn't go in as deep so fades after about a year) they do individual hair strokes it just tops up what you already have x AHHH CONGRATS on impending auntie-hood!!!!! How lovely!!!! 

Fluek- thanks! Yes he's always got a little cap on they really suit him x aw congrats S on weight gain. I wish everyone was happy for me every time I gained some more weight lol

Pretty- OMG so jealous, Disneyland will be amazing at Xmas time!! I'd LOVE to go one day! Re: testing I'm not really expecting anything to happen as it was only the once, a bfn would be the better outcome, I'm a single mumma to 4, with 1 sausage dog, 1 cat, and 2 bunnies lol, I think my house is full now lol I bet you can't wait to have a squishy newborn in the house? - A's card is too cute!! 

CAMPN - omg it's been so long!! Hope you and kiddies are well x


----------



## DobbyForever

proper Post later

A’s gift vs what I had my fifth graders do. Lol

Ours looks easier but we did paper mache on the outside of the cup, a base layer, then details before planting. Sadly I grabbed the wrong seeds so they’ll be waiting a loooooong time to see anything lol

But I love that he actually did the soil and seeds for his cuz I would never think they could. It was very messy apparently lol


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs that is so cute! I love that they included the picture of him helping. Ok who's the pro artist who painted those cute little trees? Also what kind of seeds did you get?

So school saga update: they are remaining open until June, and the following school year is a possibility but not a guarantee. Beyond that is unknown...except evidently they were never accredited to teach beyond kindergarten. Des just finished 1st grade there...So I'm really not sure what this means for him and his classmates...a question for the school director next week I suppose. Regardless, he can't continue there so I'll be ezploring options and actually checking out another school next week. Sadly Lev will not be attending there as originally planned. This breaks my heart but it doesn't make any financial sense to send him and Des to different schools. He was going to go free of charge as long as I was paying for Des, but obviously that won't work anymore...

Keeps, I often ovulate in the night but it's definitely happened in the evenings before. How do you keep getting charmed into sexy times?


----------



## shaescott

Yikes I didn’t realize how long I’d forgotten to read this thread. It’s been like a solid 5 days, I think.

Dobs I’m sorry you’re having a rough time. Love the Mother’s Day crafts!

Gigs congrats to your SIL! Sorry about the school, that’s so awful :( I hope you can find a school that supports Des’s learning needs without taking him out of gen pop classes. 

Keeps Theo is soooo adorable! Good to know re: extensions, lash lift and tint sounds like the way to go. 

I don’t think I remembered to say hello to Campn, so hiii welcome back!

CB adorable pic of the boys!

I read last night and fell asleep so I don’t remember anything else, sorry. 

AFM grades are out, I passed everything, all is well. Had a job interview Thursday, they offered me a hostess position at $12.50/hr and of course I accepted. Currently waiting for the background check and for them to schedule my orientation. They have a very strict dress code so I had to go out and buy a bunch of stuff for it. We have to wear pastel blue or white Oxford shirts, cotton/polyester black, navy, or khaki pants reaching ankle bone or longer (or khaki knee-length skirt) with no pocket flaps and belt if there are belt loops, black non-skid shoes, black socks, no visible tattoos, necklaces have to be under shirt, one ring (wedding set counts as 1), hair up if longer than shoulders and braided if thick. The pants are super hard to find in women’s because I’m tall so I had to try on men’s pants and buy those, and I couldn’t find short sleeved pastel blue Oxford shirts for women so those are men’s too. Ugh. I got the shirts on amazon so hopefully they fit okay. But it’s fine, I’m excited to start the job. 

Hope everyone is doing well, sending love to all!


----------



## gigglebox

What kind of place is this with such a strict dress code?!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs Cracker Barrel :rofl: but I love it there, I go there all the time with SO, so now I’ll get a discount lol

Also SO health update: he only just told me he has diarrhea with every pain episode like a week ago so now I think it’s IBS-D. He’s terrible about telling me important details like that. He went to a new GI doctor Thursday for a second opinion after the endoscopy and colonoscopy came back normal and the previous doctor didn’t really say anything to him. This doctor said it could be 1 of 3 things: gallstones, IBS, or a bunch of things combining to make a perfect storm. He has an ultrasound on Monday to check for gallstones, and if that’s negative I’m expecting he’ll be diagnosed with IBS. If it’s positive of course there are treatments for gallstones. I know there are medication options for IBS so that’s good. I’m glad it’s not looking like Crohn’s based on the endoscopy and colonoscopy because Crohn’s patients have a high colostomy rate and I know SO would rather die than have a colostomy (which is silly but it’s just how he is).


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hope some of your good fortune rubs off on SO soon :(. 

Gigs that’s so stressful. I can’t imagine. I’m glad there’s a possibility they can remain open, so hopefully it pans out and soon so you don’t have to keep worrying.

Pretty loooove the flower! 

Keeps the photos are so cute! And thank you for the encouragement

Lol the tree student is known as the caligrapher. If you want something drawn or written (including when I want something to look amazing), she’s the one we all go to. She brought her own paint and brushes and everything.

Re horse riding it is what it is. My mom cried the whole way home the first time it happened. I was 8 and it went over my head. I called every month to see if I was off the waitlist. My friend went to sign up after I told her, and they enrolled her that same day. That was when I realized why my mom was crying. Nbd. I went to ranch camp in high school and raced a girl who had been riding since she could walk up a mountain. Beat her by a nose despite a real life Arwen from LOTR moment haha. I know it was all the horse’s doing, I just had to not fall off. But I (clearly) still like to brag about it :rofl:

Sorry to be brief on my phone and tired. Wanted to say Happy Mother’s Day to my favorite covenant of moms and future mom!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh re Pikachu Detective hard pass. Looks like they tried too hard to marry Deadpool with Pokémon to appeal to Gen 1 fans. Not digging it. What I loved about Pokémon was it’s innocence and fantastical escape into this colorful, cheerful world. It’s like everything Pokémon isn’t. Vomit. 

And I get Pikachu is iconic so use it and every Pokémon is different, but the nostalgic icon was sweet and loving and loyal. Totally trashing the Pika Perfect image here.

As for the talking, don’t forget the episode in Gen 1 after the cruise ship sinks and the group is stranded on an island after james’ guardians attacks. So the Pokémon are separated from the humans. Although every Pokémon only says it’s name, each Pokémon understands each other perfectly. So that aspect of the movie doesn’t bother me, and I’m sure some people have to understand them for one reason or another.

But yeah I’d watch it on demand for free if I’ve watched everything else first and had time to kill

Lol I clearly have strong feelings about this movie :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Oh I forgot to mention the dress code says our clothes have to be pressed. They didn’t write wrinkle-free, they wrote pressed. Seriously? They think I know how to work an iron? I’m just gonna take the clothes straight out of the dryer and hang them up straight away, and if that doesn’t work I’ll just cry I guess. 

Dobs thanks, I hope he gets some of my good fortune too. 
I never had any interest in Pokémon as a kid so the movie is irrelevant to me, there’s no reason for me to watch it when I know nothing about the original stuff except Pikachu is cute and yellow and says his name. 
Re: horse riding, it sounds like there was a previous post about your experience with it but I can’t find it. It sounds like they wouldn’t enroll you because they were racist or something? I could be way off though. 
I didn’t grow up riding horses. I’ve probably ridden a horse 3 times in my life, my uncle had horses and I think I rode one when I was young, I know I rode one maybe 5-8 years ago bareback while my cousin led it slowly around. Other time was age 8 or so in Girl Scouts. I thought it was cool but I was more interested in other stuff, like dance and gymnastics, neither of which I actually got to do as a kid (well, one year of each, but I was far too old when I started and there was no catching up). I spent most of my childhood reading books and playing with my barbies, polly pockets, and dollhouses, with the occasional GI Joe, green soldiers, and race-car track, or outside on my swing set or climbing the giant boulder in my woods.


----------



## gigglebox

Omg Dobs you crack me up. Your opinions are valid though! I watched as a kid but was never a hard care fan, and it didn't carry into the next gen when all the news species were added. 150 were enough for me! But I totally see what you mean about kid of *******izing the pokemon brand :/ Oh well.

Happy Mother's Day to you all!!! I was hoping as a gift hubby would be the one to do the night feed with Myles tonight/this morning but no such luck -.- up at 4:30. We'll see what happens tomorrow...but I'm learning not too expect much on holidays haha.

Oh we had a play date yesterday with a new couple. They have two kids, 6 & 3, both with delays (older kid has been diagnosed with autism, but is high functioning). Our kids got along well, and we got along, so I am anticipating future play dates. The mom is very nice, if not maybe a little too nice if that's even a thing -- seemed maybe very reserved? But it was out first time meeting, I am curious to see if she breaks out of her shell a little. My only concern about the kids is that des tends to immitate behavior of his peers, and I don't necessarily want him to pick up more autistic tendancies (which hs was definitely doing yesterday), but it's also nice to have a parent that can comisserate on the challenges with these super bright but challenging kiddos.

We'll see, I'm certainly not going to stop my kid from making a new friend.

Lev played with the 3 year old and they seemed to get along as well. 

Regarding all the school drama, it's definitely out as an option for Des as they will be, at the very least, restructuring to eliminate the elementary school grades. It will just be kindergarten and younger. I have a meet and greet with a school on Thursday so we'll see...


----------



## gigglebox

Shae that is some good news about SO! It would be great to have a diagnoses that has a treatment plan. Fx things go well for him.


----------



## Flueky88

Just a quick Happy Mother's Day to our wonderful moms and future mom :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Keeps - It's actually Disney World, but ya, I'm sure it'll be pretty decked out. What I really wanna see one day is Disneyland at Halloween. I love the holiday and I want a pic with Jack Skellington and Sally. :)
And ya, it'll be an adjustment having two under 3 years old, but it'll be fun. And definitely uncharted territory for my mom cuz she had 5 years between her 2 kids.
Aww, you're kids are so cute. That pic makes me want a girl even more.

Dobby - Ooo, that's a cool craft idea.

shae - Congrats on passing everything and the new job. And FX SO's diagnosis will be something that's easily remedied.

Gigs - Really hoping you can find a school that's a good fit for Des and he continues to make progress.

Re: Detective Pikachu. So, it was kinda interesting to see the humans and pokemon interacting and the plot was definitely easy enough to follow, but the movie was kinda meh. There were funny moments and Ryan Reynolds did his best, but it wasn't really a great movie. Don't regret seeing it though. And the reason the guy could hear Pikachu gets explained near the end.

AFM, I'm off to the Blue Jays game with my mom and Alex today. We did dinner with SO's mom and her husband for Mother's Day/her BDay yesterday. And below is a pic of what SO got me for Mother's Day, which is more than I got last year, which was nothing. And literally the first time he's ever gotten me a card.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for not dropping the ball!!! And IMG THOSE CHOCOLATES ARE MY FAVORITE, especially the ones made by Guylian. *drool*


----------



## DobbyForever

Whelp there goes mother's day in our house. My mom comes out and is like be quieter your brother is sleeping, and I'm like yeah ok I know he was out late not my problem. It's 9:30am. I'm allowed to make noise after 9 was the rule. And she's like noooo dude come outside.

Her car (he was using it last night) WAS BROKEN INTO! The whole trunk window and one of the back passenger windows was smashed! They stole his backpack. Had his brand new macbook air in it and all his notes. It's finals week next. The kid is so sad.

Granted, I can only feel so bad because to be fair:
1. Why did you leave your backpack with a freaking laptop in the trunk in plain view?
2. In a car you left unattended from 10pm-1am?
3. IN FREAKING OAKLAND (if you are not familiar, Oakland is quite notorious for crime)

Smfh the rage is real though I wanna punch someone. You don't steal from my fam. Also he is so from Palo Alto because he's not even upset about the damage or laptop moneywise, he's worried this will affect his performance next week because all his work is gone and his final essay is due in two days and he's trying to get into a top law school. 

But yeah. My mom and I agreed not to get all over him about the bad choice because we've both had stuff stolen from us and it sucks.


----------



## shaescott

Happy mother’s day ladies!

Gigs that’s so lovely about the play date, hopefully the mom breaks out of her shell. Good luck with the school meet and greet!

Pretty I’m glad he finally got you a gift! The card is adorable!

Dobs yikes sorry about the laptop. Did he have stuff backed up? My college has Microsoft office 360, you can see your files on your phone and wherever you sign in basically. If not, I hope he can get everything done in time.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby noooooo that is so terrible! I'd be so livid about the whole thing. I'd hooe he backed up on another disc or something but I'm guessing by what you wrote, that isn't the case. How very sad and unfortunate. I hope his professor (or whoever) is sympathetic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae no idea i’ll ask him. But they had his notebooks with his lecture notes cuz he’s old school and does those by hand.

Gigs right?! I told my mom he needs to tell his professor. He had his final essay due on Tuesday. I said they are people, too. And it’s a small class so that would help because he’d know it’s out of character for my brother to slack. But he’s still asleep so idk

I agree sounds like a great mommy play date! I totally get your reservations about picking up unwanted behavior. Hopefully he doesn’t and you have another mommy friend. Sorry about the school. Fxed you like the one you see on Thursday!

Pretty what a big step up from last year! You deserve it! And I hope you have fun at DW! My mom took us when the babies were like 3 months. Idk how she did it. Twin 3 month olds, a 9yo, and a 12yo lol. According to her, she brought my grandmother to help but I don’t remember her being there. But my memory sucks so who knows lol so not a bad ratio. 3 adults, 4 kids


----------



## Jezika

Dobby that sucks sooo much. I’d be so upset. Poor guy. I spilled beer over my laptop about 4 years ago and since then set up a thing that uploads everything I do on my phone and laptop straight to the cloud. Handwritten notes are unfortunate. For those I use Scannable and scan them with my phone straight away. Evernote is good too. I’m sure his prof would understand, esp if he’s always on top of things otherwise. Also that’s so cute why A and your students did for Mother’s Day. Tilly’s daycare did NOTHING and it appears they’re the only daycare in the world that didn’t, so a small part of me is bitter. Had a nice day today though. 

Gigs that’s so sad about your school but I hope they work something out. And I’m curious how your new friend is too nice but then also reserved? I always imagine too nice people to be far too forthcoming and stuff.

Shae congrats on a great term and a new job. That sounds VERY prescriptive for dress code. Hope the amazon stuff fit nicely and you don’t have to scramble last minute! I have the worst luck with online clothing. Hope your SO gets a definitive dx soon too.

Keeps hoping you get a BFN if that’s what you’re looking for (I won’t lie - I feel like we need more POAS in here) and I’m also curious how the unfortunately-times sexy times keep happening. Your kiddos are so darn sweet!

Pretty I didn’t realize you’re in Toronto. Small world. I kept getting hints when you referred to weather and I was like “wow that’s is exactly the same here.” I’m SO pissed that it’s basically still not spring. We went to Happy Kingdom play land today on the bus and it felt like gale-force freezing rain.

Sorry I lost track of everything else! Happy mother’s day to all the mamas on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## kittykat7210

ShAe congrats on the new job! Don’t worry too much about ironing, my dress code is the same and I don’t even own an iron! 4 years there and no one has said anything :shrug: 

Dobs that’s awful about the theft, if he gives the professor a police crime number he might be sympathetic!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit how's your chart looking now? Not that I'm any good analyzing it but I'm curious.

Jez she was just very sweet natured. soft spoken, no real hostility in her tone at all even when telling stories about quite frustrating things, and very sweet to her kids even when they were being a little unruly. No stern voice that I heard...or maybe this just reflects on me? I'm maybe too abrasive? Meh whatever lol

I'm pissed right now because I have to make an emergency walmart run in the morning -.- No formula left! I was just at walmart, too! Grrrr


----------



## gigglebox

Exciting news, ladies! I am almost at 1000 subscribers on my youtube channel :rofl: i have no idea how, i can't believe that many people watch it. Hubby was like "you know probably at least one or two are just spanking it to your videos" :rofl: because of me or the ducks though is anyone's guess :haha:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

SHAE congrats on the exam results and new job! WOW :o that is a seriously strict dress code!! Do you get to keep tips there? 

Pretty- what's the difference between Disney land + world? I've never been to either but would LOVE to! Omg nightmare before Xmas used to be mine and my brothers fav film we watched it always! Agreed Halloween would be cool but I'm one of those annoying *******s who have the tree up at beginning of Nov I LOVE CHIRSTMAS!!!! Either way I'm so jealous!! Have an amazing time! 

Gigs! Ahh that's great about the play date, I get on well with the kids dads cousin , she has a daughter (an only child) and omg we CANNOT get our kids together the ages between her daughter and mine go 7,6, and 5. She is very sensitive and cries constantly that she is being left out by my two, then her and Lucy (my eldest) both fight to be the 'boss' of the gang as they're the two eldest, Daisy just goes along with whatever, it's literally hell lol ... ohh I've never seen your YouTube channel! Can I join in? If so send me the link! 

Dobs - noooo way!!! Omg I'm so sorry for your brother!! I'm not great at iMacs but is any of his stuff backed up over iCloud? I'm so sorry and yes agree, no one wants to hear 'in hindsight' when shits hit the fan!

So had a strange day yesterday, my mums bike was stolen that she uses for work, she already has high anxiety and an eating disorder so really struggled getting to work in the first place, and now even more so as would have to walk 45mins there and back when she really couldn't afford to loose weight. Anyway I saw someone selling HER bike on FB yesterday! So I pretended to be a potential buyer, took my cousin for muscle (he hid round the corner) and got her bike back! Not going to lie I was shaking like a leaf, (we knew it was hers as it the basket was broken on the side etc tied and tied up with cable ties, same rust markings, it was 1000% hers) and when we turned up I just looked it over and the first thing the man said was "what? It isn't yours is it?" Then laughed... very suspect. Anyway she has it back so that's great!

Re: reoccurring sexy time- ok it probably sounds weird, and very pathetic. But I'm just 'mum.' I have no friends, no life, (don't get me wrong I ADORE my children I'd choose them over anything always). But then George comes round to see them, and I just want someone to cuddle ME, or even pretend that they care even if it's for only an hour. I know I cannot and will not ever meet someone else because of numerous reasons (the way I look, my confidence, 4 children etc etc) so I suppose I just think it's him or nothing? I know deep down I don't want to be with him, and I know he messages other women (there's a long list of texts in his phone) he uses me, and I let it happen, just for that hour of feeing like a normal woman, who was wanted even if it was for a short time. Sorry I know that's pathetic but it can be so lonely raising babies by yourself. 

Went to 'flip out' one of those jumping trampoline arena places yesterday, girls went off and I stayed with Ella in Theo in the baby bit, they loved it! Although Ella couldn't work out how to bounce shed just gallop like a horse! Haha love them!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just a quick post while at work, will do a full reply later.

Jez - I'm actually in Mississauga. What part of the GTA are you from?

Keeps - Disneyland is in California. Disney World is in Florida. Never been to Cali, but I'd like to one day.


----------



## shaescott

Jez the shirts fit okay, they’re a bit big but if I went down a size they’d be too small in the hip area, plus they get tucked into my pants so they’re fine. 

Kitty good to know about the ironing!

Gigs congrats on 1,000 subscribers!

Keeps I’m a hostess so no tips. $12.50 an hour isn’t bad though, servers get $4.35 an hour before tips. 
Wow that’s a crazy bike story, I probably would’ve confronted him and said yes it is my bike and told him if he didn’t give it back for free I’d call the cops. But either way you got it back so all’s well that ends well. 
No judgement re: George, I can empathize with your situation. :hugs:

Pretty I loooove Disney world, I’m such a geek. I’m less of a Halloween person though, more of a Christmas person. I’m all about the cheery stuff. 

Here is the work outfit, please ignore tags still on the clothes and lazy ponytail. I’m hoping the shirt is light blue enough for their liking. I need to wash the shirts to get out the creases and stuff.


----------



## Jezika

I always thought of Disneyland in Paris. I imagine you do too, CB.

Shae that looks good and very profesh, even more so I’m sure once you wash it etc. 

Keeps wow I’m glad you got the bike back! So did he just politely hand it over? No explanation of how it ended up with him anyway? And what you said about seeking some company and affection is NOT pathetic at all. You’re human. It just makes me sad that you lack confidence, because I think you’re beautiful and clearly a lovely person. A decent man will not see your kids as S negative thing. But I appreciate it isn’t exactly easy to get out there and find one.

Gigs way to go on the subscribers! Do you monetize your channel through ads? In my head I’m imagining you making lots of money by doing that and doing some promotional stuff for your channel. There are so many successful YouTubers out there for ALL sorts of things! Also, this is totally unrelated but have you read any books by Jenny Lawson? I think you would find them hilarious.

Pretty ah gotcha. I’m in downtown Toronto. I love it and also hate it.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Mmm, you're making me want biscuits and chicken fried steak. lol. I love going to CB when I'm in the States cuz we don't have them here.

Jez - Ah, cool. Ya, I can see how there are pros and cons to living in a big city. But I like the hustle and bustle. I could never live in a small town.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

6dpo - obviously BFN but of course I like to share my POAS obsession with you all (top one is an OPK) will be coming back to read through in a min!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs yay for YouTube subscribers :) do u get any $’s for it?

Pretty OMG re the Bike!!! I wouldve been inclined to ask how he ‘aquired’ it! Weird but SO’s Parents also had there electric Bikes stolen off the back off their Camper van a few days ago, unfound still.. they were hard chained up with a massive chunky chain & padlock & it was cut through?! SO told his dad bluntly he was an idiot for leaving them on there! Camper is on their driveway, he told Insurance co that they were stolen from locked shed in their garden & they just paid out but still that was piss me right off!!

Dobby that’s totally rubbish about your Mums car & bro’s stolen laptop etc.. hoping he backed up :-/ if its been reported or not but def tell his lecturer he will empathise I hope, fx.

Thank god BnB saves as u write & you can come back later as been trying to reply for the last day or so Lol!

We have Haydens new Cotbed arriving this wk, already have the Matress :) Im not 100% sure i really want to sell the moses basket & its stand as its so lovely, i may try & sway SO into boxing it up & keep it to give to Nuala when she has a baby, keep it to pass down etc & she can pass it to her daughter/son etc.. just a thought :-/


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - I didn't say anything about a bike. That was Keeps.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks all just updating that via Nextdoor and a clever student, my brother got his notes and backpack back. No computer but oh well.


----------



## Jezika

Dobs glad he at least got those back. I’d love to hear how, when you have a sec.

CB id totally keep the Moses basket if you have space to store it!

Keeps BFN indeed but who knows at 6DPO. Keep sharing!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps wow what kind of beazen ahole resells it locally like that?! What did you say??? I am sad for you because I think you are quite attractive! Still, at least have you considered bc just to not add more kids to the already complicated situation? Your pics are melting my heart, your kids are so cute.

Shar I guess you better get used to uniforms ;) you look very professional.

Not quite 1000 yet but hopefully soon! Keeps i'll message you the page info. No money yet but I think I can start monitizing videos at 1000 subs? Not sure. I guess I'll have to just see what happens!

I'm growing increasingly anxious about Des and switching schools. I almost cried dropping him off today and I keep crying thinking about it. I feel like the rug's been pulled out from under me.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry Pretty, it was keeps lol im having a moment #eyeroll


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Gigs/ thanks for the link I’ll take a look! ...
I know right?! What an arsewipe! Just glad we got it back for her it was the principal! Aw thank you that’s so lovely, I think I just struggle because of everything I went through with my jaw surgery and then relapsing after, I’m so self conscious honestly if anyone talks to me I can literally ‘feel’ the way my jaw is and can’t bare someone to look at me I have to get out of the situation as quickly as I can and I just look to the floor. So there is no hope of me ever being romantically involved I think I’d be in a constant state of panic attack lol. I’m so sorry about the school, it’s terribke especially when you loved the teachers so much. I really hope you find a school you love equally as much! I think anyone who chooses a career working with 30 or so kids must be good people.. I couldn’t do it lol

Dobs- ahh I’m glad your brother got his notes back but it’s shitty about the laptop, they have so many personal things on. p.S love As birthdays days gift he is the double of you (seriously cute!)

CB- omg!!!!! I can’t believe some lowlife stole the bikes!! What’s up with people?!! I recently bought a Pendleton electric bike from Halfords (I thought it would help with my arthritis) and I found it so bulky and heavy I took it back and will just get a preloved normal bike. How have you been enjoying the weather? Are you currently a tad burnt like me? Haha

Ok 7dpo thought I could see something SUPER faint, like it took me 20 attempts before I could even get a pic of it! (I don’t normally tend to get lines with these tests but I have seen plenty of posts on here from others that did so I’m not thinking anything of it and will continue to test daily.. but actually probably 10 times a day haha) first two where a few mins after the test was done, last was when it dried and I stuck it on the fridge with magnets for closer inspection :rofl: I think I may now need glasses from staring at pee sticks too long!!

Weather was beautiful here today, Ella doesn’t do nurseries on Tuesdays so we had fun in the garden with theo and my mum popped round. Got a new rose gold Fitbit watch today I love it! Hoping it will help me shift some weight!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps is your husband good with the kids? are you wanting another kid? I definitely see it...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

He can be good at playing with them and stuff, but it’s on his terms. He’s never had to bath them, or get them ready, cook them dinner, do homework, he doesn’t even know who their teachers are. He texts me “I’m coming to get kids in half hour make sure they’re ready” so I frantically run about doing their breakfast, getting them bathed dressed etc, whilst he turns up, tells me what a shithole my house is, takes them for an hour or two, then drops them home. Then the nicer George makes an appearance and he starts popping round to see them more often, and we can actually have a laugh and I crave that family life so I take it , even if only for a week. I love all my children, and love babies, BUT no, it would most definitely be better to be a BFN. It’s nice I’ve got my 4 girls and to end it in my little boy. I’m very lucky and I know one day there will be more to life than just being “mum.” I’d like to find myself again eventually x


----------



## Jezika

Holy crap Keeps I definitely see something. If this is the potential start of number 5 and that’s not what you want, I’m not sure what to say except <3 <3 <3 and maybe some birth control in future is essential since you’re enviably fertile! Also, nice Fitbit! I didn’t know they had screens these days!!

Gigs I thought you could monetize at any point but I could be wrong and I’m fact probably am.

Question: why does Tilly only ever fail to fall asleep at bedtime right before a daycare day and never any other day?


----------



## shaescott

Keeps I definitely see it with no edits needed. :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

loving that fitbit keeps, my sister has the same one :) i can def see something but hoping its an evap if no5 is def off the cards. But.. if u remember, Kitty had some lines on those aswell & her frer was negative (i think it was a frer) Also your blokey doesnt do the domestic thing & look after 4 littlies so ignore the messy house comment, ours is never that tidy either Lol! & yes my forehead got burnt today uhhh & i was wearing spf aswell! 

Jez, does Tilly love going to her daycare? She may get excited about going & just keeps her awake :-/ 

Im going for a daycare look around next wk for both the younger ones to start in August. Just for a Friday when im back at work, my Childminder can only have them both on a Thursday, im abit anxious tbh re the illness/vomit bugs they bring home though, Riley had at least 2 when he went to one but Nuala didn’t have any for the few months she was there for before going to her Childminder but on the upside it’ll def help with potty training her as hitting a brickwall with that atm but she gets all upset when she poops in her nappy bless her..


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yay for notebooks being returned, sorry about laptop though. 

Jez they used to have monetization for everyone but they changed it maybe a year ago?


----------



## Jezika

Oh interesting Shae. I wonder why.

CB that’s an interesting theory re: being excited about daycare. She does love it, so it kind of makes sense, but you’d think she’d also be talking about it in that case. You also reminded me about the vomiting bugs and it renewed me fear at the back on my mind of this upcoming winter, especially coz Tilly might be in full time daycare by then. Somehow vomiting freaks me out more the older they get, and getting the bug myself is my number 1 fear. I somehow escaped it this year despite it felling both Tilly and hubby, but I know I may not be so lucky next time depending on the strain. I so wish I wasn’t so phobic! It legit puts me off having another kid and not being able to stay home with them until school age.


----------



## claireybell

Sorry Jez.. i was literally thinking if one of the kids get ill, all 3 will .. headache! How many days a wk is she in daycare for? She may not get anything this year esp if her immunity is growing as she’s getting bigger:) SO said about asking his Mum to have them both on the Friday but i dont really want her to, i know it’d save us £’s but.. she bugs me lol & thinks she always knows best! Like shes done this before but like 38-40 yrs ago?!!


----------



## gigglebox

:coffee: awaiting a keeps update....
Jez I also get so nervous about illness, to the point where just reading these posts spikes my anxiety. It's also a reason I'm done! Three is enough for me to worry about. Anyway if it helps Des has definitely been getting ill waaaayyyyyy less often than when he first started school.


----------



## DobbyForever

Crawling back into my self pity hole

But to answer Jez
The thieves dumped my brother’s backpack

Good Samaritan finds it and posts on next door that she found a college student’s backpack

Second Good Samaritan from that neighborhood who attends same college uses the generic name format for their email and sends the post to brother saying hey just in case this is you

Bro gets backpack back

I had something similar happen when my package was delivered to the wrong address. They Facebook searched my name plus college and were like hey I have your package lol


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for the absence ladies. Hope all is well. Had a really good Mothers Day. The card was really sweet. We had a talk to and I think we will be ttc#3 in 2 to 3 years. I don't have baby fever at the moment so not a big deal. I really want to focus on getting back into shape before then. I hope to not get to 200 lbs next pregnancy.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Haha so sorry to leave you hanging! Had to wait for some tests to come from Amazon x 

9dpo BFN - so those over tests were just dodgey evaps! Will catch up in abit xx


----------



## claireybell

Are u feeling relieved Keeps? A frer never lies in my eyes :) 

Aw glad u had a lovely mother’s days Flueks <3 & yay for ttc no3 in the not to far near future :) Im sure u will whip back into shape in notime at all!


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps must be an indent line catching my eye on frer. I agree with CB frer is most accurate and beats an IC. The ICs seems to be pretty dodgy these days.

CB I'm honestly not sure how I feel about it at the moment. I think it's so draining with a NB and a toddler that adding another feels insane:haha: however as time passes I'm sure I'll be ready.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies, I tried to reply last night but I was so tired, I could barely concentrate and I'm already garbage at online small talk as it is. 

Flueky - Yay for thinking about #3. Let me know when you're pg, so I know it's time for me and SO to get to work on our third. lol. And I feel your on the weight loss before another. But I'd like to get under 200 before I conceive again. lol 

Keeps - Glad to see you're still getting BFNs. I wouldn't say you're properly out of the woods til maybe 11 or 12dpo, but FX all the tests stay the same. 

Dobby - Glad to hear your bro was able to get some of his stuff back. I had a GPS stolen out of my car a few years ago. I know it's not the same thing, but it still sucks. 

Re: XMas vs. Halloween. I do enjoy both, but I like Halloween more. I liked XMas a lot as a kid cuz of presents, and now I like it for seeing family and my kids enjoying it, but my love for Halloween has gotten stronger over the years and I don't see that changing. :)

That's all I can remember/have anything to comment on. 

AFM, Alex was enjoying watching me use the doppler last night and kept using it on himself. And he cried when I took it away. Monkey see, Monkey do. I wonder if he'll try to BF his baby bro at some point. lol 

Here are a couple pics from my mother's day.


----------



## pacificlove

Hey lovelies, hope you all had a great mother's day!

I read but already forgot most of it.

Gigs, wouldn't it be nice to earn a few $$ with your YouTube channel?! What does it take?

Jez, even as a stay at home parent, we still don't avoid the bugs. If kids are ment to get them, they will. No way around it.

Keeps, fx for bfn. Are you considering any birth control of you are done with kids?

Afm while we are speaking of kids: DH and I had the discussion of wanting another. A girl. However we came to the conclusion that we'll probably foster or foster to adopt when the time is right.

Our weekend was busy, tried shopping for some patio furniture on Sat expect the local home and garden stores where not helpful at all. So we bought online to pick up in store. Insert eyeroll.
Sunday was just a clean up day, DH outside, I inside as we were expecting visitors for a few nights. My uncle from Germany. My mother's day gift: a book called "what the f$&k should I cook tonight" with some lovely fowl language in the cooking instructions :haha:
Monday the guest drove around on their own but I took them out on Tuesday. They had found a network of old logging roads heading into the mountains and didn't want to subject their rental car to when they realized the road conditions. So we took my truck off roading. And was it ever so much fun. We turned around after a few km in as the road map app we were using said eventually this road would just end. Even saw some fresh bear poop the one time we got out for pictures . We checked a different map later, and this road joins a whole network of back roads in the mountains. Next time they visit we'll go up further ;) L thought chewing on his apple was more interesting and the constant bounce of the slow moving truck kept baby E asleep ;) lol, I've seen back roads in better conditions before.
Got our garden furniture and of course it rains... However it was finally dry enough for a dinner outside yesterday.


----------



## pacificlove

Some pictures from our off roading adventure. I'll spare you the bear poop picture haha


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my, so beautiful! Lol at the cook book! You'll have to share recipes if you find anything good.

Keeps I bet you're relieved although I do see an indent! But that seems to be standard these days. 

A couple ducklings hatched! Now to see if they survive...last time they were attacked. This time the moms seem to be teaming up to raise them (which has happened before). Things work out much better that way and we don't have to split them up. I guess because the flock is so small now? They get along better.

We went horseback riding today! Des really liked it, as did I. I forgot what a leg workout it is! Unfortunately it's so expensive and with the school situation, I'm not sure it's a hobby we can keep up with...unless I homeschool...


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty :rofl: will do. It is funny how we were both due our first in July of 17. Both have our second in 2019. I hope the weight comes off easy after baby. I didn't lose as much so fast this time. 

Beautiful pics. Also I love when they mimic what we do. It's cute. V likes to put her babies in the swing and turn it on when S is not in the swing.

Pacific sounds like you had fun and so beautiful. Now I'm wondering what bear poop looks like:rofl: I never pondered this before. That cookbook sounds awesome! It would be a fun read. 

Gigs yay for horseback riding and both of you enjoying! I'm sorry it may not be able to be a mutual hobby because of the school situation.


----------



## Flueky88

Here's my girls. V is so flipping tall!! She's in 3t clothes now. S is now in 0 to 3 months clothes finally.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, adorable girls! And yay for growth ;)
Bear poop: hmm, this one was still very dark in colour and he hadn't eaten a lot of berries yet. I've heard someone describe it as "elongated horse poop without the round ends, looks cut off at the ends. Looks almost like a brick". Lol
The funny bit was that we didn't really stop to take a break but the one time we did for a picture, the truck tire came to rest right next to it :haha: in the middle of nowhere and I stop right next to a pile of poop.

Gigs, sorry on the school situation. If you start talking to Des about it now, do you think it might make the transition into a new school easier? Unless you are serious about home schooling? 
Sorry to hear that the horse riding may not be an option... If your skill is up to it, maybe a partial lease is a good option? Or if you have the set up: a free lease?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Fleuk *wow! V is soo tall! Ella is just over 2.5 years old, and she’s in 18-24 lol . They are both beautiful girls! Eek exciting no.3 is on the table in the near future! I think 3 was a lovely number when I had just the girls! (Of course I ADORE little Theo) but being a single mumma to 4 can be a little hectic at times!

*CB- *yes very relieved! I had constant anxiety about what people would say about me having 4 (my mum had 4, single parent and struggled, we did a short stint in foster care, and abit of DV and my brothers/sisters getting hit etc) so I knew when people would find out they’d say “you’re just like your mother etc” I hid it for as long as I could, but finally towards the end when it was all out and people got used the idea I managed to enjoy the rest, and omg I love my son. I think it’s the perfect way to finish my baby days with a son! I do feel sad that I haven’t experienced that proper ‘partnership’ though, when it’s planned and a loving couple do scans together etc, with George I did most of the scans alone, he wasn’t really interested, and when I was rushed to theatre for cat1 section due to cord prolapse wit Theo, I later found videos on my phone of George in my hospital room recording himself partying with the gas & air, radio up loud (it was a sat night so party anthems) like he was having a rave whilst I was petrified my son was about
To die. He is a kid, raising kids. Smh.

*Gigs *loved your YouTube channel! When you said “hey I’m (insert name here)” I was like erm... no, you’re *gigs! *:haha: your incredible having 3 babies, cat, and a million ducks! I didn’t know they were so loud lol, we have a duck pond near us, Ella loves going their we buy seed and feed them. Do your kids love helping out with the animals? I’m so jealous of horse riding! My girls would LOVE IT! But it’s so expensive here! How much is it where you are if u don’t mind me asking? X

*Pretty *love the pics! Your T-shirt is way cool, and your hair is amazing!! Agreed I’ll cal 11dpo officially safe! Are you excited for no.2? I hope I’m not prying but is your OH very supportive? I get the feeling you do a lot of it by yourself like me? Also took a pic of the babies in their double, it’s super light and folds easy x

*SHAE *of course is there was ever anyone to pull of a mans uniform it would be you! You look great, and GL with ironing haha I’m the same Chuck it in the tumble dryer and hang it whilst warm. Haven’t used an iron in years!

*PL* wow! That off roading trip sounds like so much fun! Would love to do something like that! I’m in a city at the very south of England (Portsmouth, Hampshire) and I HATE it! If I won the lottery first thing I’d do is buy a little barn type home with land somewhere in the country side! I’m sooo not a city girl! Picture of new furniture? (Also would like a snoop at your garden so I can be green with envy!) lol

Afm- 10dpo BFN , looking good. I got squinter with Ella at 10dpo, I thought it was neg so chucked it in the draw it was the next day that I saw it. Obuously now My line spotting talents have increased, so I know this is definitely BFN. Feeling confident now, but of course , will test tomorrow!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps i'm not seeing a line anymore :thumbup: haha I remember feeling that way with J when I learned her real name. Wow that is wild about your SO and the videos he made...ugh it kills me knowing he gets the benefits of you and the kids but also gets away with abandoning all his responsibilities. 

PL what are you talking about regarding a full or partial lease?

Pretty cute pics! And the shirt is cute, even though I am not a sports fan. You actually remind me a fair bit of a friend of mine...

I am still exploring school options but as of now it's looking like homeschooling may be all we can afford...especially in the future. How are we supposed to pull of sending 3 kids to private schools?! 

Anyway my top choice is out. Waaaaayyyyyyyyyy out of our budget! 29k a year!!! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific thanks for satisfying my curiousity on bear poop :haha: it is something you definitely don't want to step in. 

Keeps thank you. I imagine both of my girls will be tall. DH and I are taller than average. I can only imagine how hectic it can get for you. You are an amazing woman. I'm glad you got your little boy :) yay for bfn!!! Also, no comment on the father's behavior during such a critical moment. Ella and Theo are adorable. Are they loving to each other?

Gigs holy moly!! 29k a year!! Ah I'm sorry it's looking like homeschooling for you. I know it's not what you wanted.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks awww the girls are adorable! S is so small compared to V back then isn’t she? Or maybe I’m remembering V being really tall...

PL wow re: bear poop! I’m glad the moving truck kept E asleep and all went well. 

Gigs yikes 29k is insane. How can families pay that and then still pay for college? You’ve gotta be loaded to do that! I went to public school and have taken out loans for college even though my mom is a doctor, so like idk how anyone can afford that... though to be fair my mom isn’t the best at budgeting. Anyway, good luck figuring stuff out. I’m sure you’d do great homeschooling and there’s homeschooling groups to keep the kids social, I think you have a great head on your shoulders so if you choose to do that you’ll do great!

Keeps yay for BFN! 
I’m also not a city girl, I think they’re super fun to visit but I want to live in the country with all the green and trees and fields and flowers. I live in the rural part of my town (some of it is suburban) and the green is getting so gorgeous, it rained today and everything looks so bright and hydrated and happy. The trees and flowers are gorgeous. Of course there’s plenty of trees and flowers in the suburban areas too, just more at my house. 
I ended up just washing the shirt and taking it out before the dryer stopped, and I threw the pants in the dryer for 20 minutes with 3 ice cubes to steam them, it worked great! I’m glad you think I look nice in men’s clothes, my little sister laughs every time she sees me in them and said today that I looked like a little boy with my hair in a ponytail and the uniform on. Lovely child, isn’t she?

Had my job orientation today, got my apron and everything! 
Did a shit job of temping this cycle so idk when I ovulated and AF still hasn’t arrived. I took a test just in case, BFN. I figured, I haven’t had much babymaking sex this cycle lol.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty, lovely photos esp love your top hehe! Your hair looks great btw

Awww Flueks your girls are very cute, V’s lil pouty stare is adorable 

Omg Pacific that cook book sounds right up my street hahaa!! I may go on Amazon & have a glance, you should screenshot a page of a meal just so we can see the language used Lol 

Gigs are there any family that can help out with Lev & Myles if you were to home school? Sorry its gone that way, & 29k :shock: thats craaaazy!!! Did u post your Youtube link? I nay have overlooked & missed it..

I always want to refer to us all on fb/Instagram with our bnb user names haha! 

Keeps im glad your glad the other frer was Bfn! I would be anxious aswell. & cant believe the ex boyf whilst u were rushed in to emergency with Theo! That’s priorities right there pfft! Your an ace Mum ;) How do u get on with your Joie dbl stroller? My friend hated hers & shes selling it, ive completely had enough of my Joie tandem one aswell! Do u come up to So’ton much?

Shae can u usually feel when you ovulate? Im sure your period will arrive ontime :) aww bet you look cute in your uniform - do u enjoy it? 

Haydens now officially in his Cotbed, he looks so tiny in it lol! I had a call re an open morning at the school preschool yesterday for next week, i think she’ll love it there! 

I think I’m mid cycle as CM is getting watery & loads of it, suppose i should cycle track really “just incase” lol!


----------



## claireybell

Pacific i found on Amazon ‘Thug Kitchen’Eat like you give a f*%k’ Lol & they swear by it ha ha


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you! Let's see Victoria was 9lb 6 oz and 22 inches tall at 2 months.
Serena was 8 lb 13.5 oz and 22 1/8 inches tall at 2 months. So V was chunkier and S is a bit taller. Here's a comparison of them both at 2 months.

Oh I am soooo not an iron kind of woman. I'm with others. Fluff in dryer to get any wrinkles out. I hope you like your job. I love cracker barrel. Chicken and dumplings or the catfish is my fav!

CB awww it is so strange when they move to bigger bed space. Meh I'm still bedsharing. I'm hoping to work on her sleeping in her own bed space a little after 3 months. I'm just following her lead instead of fighting it.


Oh we are finally going to see End Game tomorrow. So excited!! Will just be DH and I :) I hope I don't worry about S the whole time. Ugh will be the first time I've left her over an hour and that was only once.


----------



## claireybell

You can see she’s very Long indeed:) such a cutey! 

Aw I know i am sad that he was nearly out of his Basket but he’ll be happier & more comfy now, i want him to stay lil for just abit longer <3 Hes trying to roll atm.. eek! Enjoy End game, felt abit sad watching it as i guess its the end of an Era! Who’s having the girls? 

P. S I haven’t Ironed in years, like well before we had Riley:haha: i bet il need Iron shirts to when Riley gets to senior school uhh


----------



## DobbyForever

Really struggling with my depression atm. Think it’s largely the extended sleep deprivation and lack of quality food.

My mom made an interesting suggestion. A has learned hunger or possibly just hunger at night. Dinner is meager and a battle and usually nothing sustaining. I used to mix cereal into As formula for his reflux but of course added bonus of extra cals. Has anybody ever done that with whole milk? I imagine it’d be barely noticeable amounts like before and a rimless cup souls be fine. Is that a thing? I doubt it will help but I’m literally losing my mind. I need sleep soon.


----------



## shaescott

CB I sometimes feel when I ovulate, sometimes don’t. More often I don’t feel it. Since getting the kyleena IUD I’ve spotted when ovulating though. I know I had spotting for a day but I forgot to record it so idk which day it was. I’m guessing CD16 or so? I remember it being earlier than my usual O date which has been CD18 for the last few months. I’m on CD36 now (since it’s past midnight lol). 
Re: the job, I only had orientation which included reading policies etc, day 2 is Monday, there’s 3 days of orientation. So I haven’t done the training yet. But everyone seems really nice so far, so that’s great!
Also I’ve heard of the Thug Kitchen cookbook, so funny!

Flueks ah okay so my first impression was right, S is skinnier. She looks so long in comparison, probably cuz V was so chunky! Both of them are so cute!
The dryer worked to get the wrinkles out, so no iron needed! I always get the catfish, turns out it’s one of their most popular items! I’ve had the chicken and dumplings a few times too, but these days I get the catfish with a side of dumplings (and double country green beans). I go there way too often lol. 

Dobs I have no advice but sending love :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

CB I know it's kind of hard watching them grow. My mom and stepdad are watching the girls. My mom is a little nervous, I don't blame her. S is fairly clingy to me but I also know that in less than 6 weeks she'll be going to babysitter while I go to work. Maybe it'll help me be able to get her to sleep without me.

Dobby hmmm. V never liked the rice cereal. I don't see why it would be a problem mixing with whole milk though. It'd be similar to fixing oatmeal. Hope it helps.

Shae i like getting the green beans and carrots and mixing them. So yummy. Oh and I think S honestly is taller than they measured but it's okay. They aren't easy to measure if you ask me.


----------



## claireybell

Ive not but i did used to give Nuala a bedtime Formula, it was a Hipp Organic one, more thicker formula to help with hunger, but not like baby formula for hungry baby.. i was trying anything to get her to sleep through, i wonder if they sell it in the States?! I see if i can find a link for it Dobs :) Sorry your feeling do low my lovely, big hugs.. i know it makes u feel like crap esp when u not getting sleep either, Nuala was terrible <3


----------



## claireybell

Hoping your af arrives soon for you Shae, nothing worse than being caught off guard :-/

Flueks it’ll def help her settle better on her own for snoozing i she gets used to others, maybe when you do go back to work let hubs do the later bedtime feed if you are pumping milk or formula, she’ll be less clingy & less likely to smell you & want booby comfort snuggles.. do you put her down after shes fed on you?


----------



## claireybell

Heres the link Dobs.. ebay sell it aswell :thumbup:

Good night milk | HiPP Organic


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, sorry I suck at replying in a timely fashion.. I am not home today, but I'll take a pic for you when I get home ;)

Gigs, horse lease: it's basically paying the horse owner so you can have access to the horse on certain days of the week. What you do with it on those days is part of the agreement: lessons, trail riding etc. 
Others look for a full or even a free lease which is often at your own barn or property. Full lease can differ from a fully able horse and you actually pay. Or a free lease of for example a brood mare that didn't take that year and the owner just doesn't want to feed while they wait for the mare to "take". Or a horse owner who goes to school and is just looking to have someone take care of their horse. Those are some of our options here...


----------



## claireybell

No need to apologise Pacific, im just as bad Lol


----------



## shaescott

Flueks it’s definitely possible she’s taller, especially with how wiggly babies can be. I was 22 inches at birth, so it wouldn’t be a stretch for her to be 23-24 inches now (depending on her birth height). 

SOS I need dinner advice! I’ve been making dinner for my family every night for the past two weeks. They’ve loved everything I’ve made, but my mom told me that I’ve been making high carb high fat meals and it’s not helping her waistline. Any advice on healthy but filling meals to make for the family? I already make fish with veggies and potatoes a weekly meal, that one is pretty balanced, but my fettuccini Alfredo, rich beef stroganoff, and garlic butter shrimp pasta have not exactly been slimming. I tend to make pasta a lot because my little sister is extremely picky. She’ll eat haddock, chicken (only one way), steak, and pasta with margarine. That’s about it. Sometimes I have to accept defeat and let her eat cereal for dinner but I’ve been making a lot of pasta trying to keep her fed (she can’t eat high fat due to chronic pancreatitis), and of course that’s a lot of carbs for my poor mom who’s trying to lose weight. It gets boring making fish, chicken, or steak with veggies and potatoes every day which is why I’ve been making so many other dishes. Any advice on meals to make is much appreciated!


----------



## shaescott

Another question for everyone, totally unrelated, but probably more important:
How bad do allergies have to be for your doctor to prescribe you meds for them? My annual May allergies have begun, they started a week ago and they’re getting worse. I’m sneezing all the time, I have a runny nose, my nose is itchy, my eyes are itchy... I’ve been taking Alavert every day, and I took 2 today and I’m still miserable, I found my mom’s allergy eye drops (OTC) and used those 30 min ago on top of the second Alavert which I took around 2 am (first was 2 pm) cuz it wasn’t helping my eyes. I’ve worked with May allergies once before, I was a cashier and I brought full boxes of tissues, put them at my register, and went through a whole box a shift. I have day 2 of orientation on Monday and I can’t train very well if I’m miserable and sneezing constantly. Plus nobody wants their hostess sneezing while carrying their silverware and menus to their table. I’m wondering why my allergies always run mid-May to early June, considering I thought allergy season started much earlier... maybe it’s because I’m in New England and it suddenly got very flowery and everything started blooming about a week ago. 
Anyway, what’s the best OTC pollen allergy med for you guys? I figure I should try that until I can talk to my doctor about it, since it’s Sunday. And have any of you had any luck with prescription allergy meds?


----------



## claireybell

Im really rubbish at meal planning Shae :( atm im cooking 2 lots of meals each day, one for the kids & the other for me & Adam! Kids wont eat what we like, we have Rice/Pasta & lotsa chickdn or beef with stir fried mix veges but stir fried in olive oil or coconut oil, filling & not too fattening. Maybe Google a few ideas, i struggle to make diff meals to mix it up abit! Do you use or have you got a slow cooker? You can use them for anything..


----------



## claireybell

I would just call the Dr, they should be able to prescribe something for you, my sister had awful Hayfever as a teenager & always had Meds for it every year, over the counter stuf didn’t touch it! I Hope they can help u hun. For Riley & Nuala i use Piriton liquid antihistamine


----------



## shaescott

Re: allergies, went to the store and got Flonase, my mom gave me a sample of Xyzal to try, you take it at night so I’ll take it this evening, hopefully it’ll make tomorrow better. If it helps I can ask my doctor for a prescription for it.


----------



## claireybell

I wonder as you take it at night because its strong & can cause drowsiness.. fx it works for you :) 

Flueks hope u enjoy End game eeeee!!!


----------



## Flueky88

CB she wakes up after nursing if you set her down and instantly cries. She doesn't like swaddling or pacifiers.

Endgame was quite good. 

Shae she was 20 inches at birth so I think she was taller but it's okay. As for food, I just google healthy crockpot recipes. Crockpot has been a lifesaver for me on my leave and have tried some interesting things. I loved the cowboy crockpot recipe but probably too many carbs for your mom's taste. I posted it on the weight loss thread some weeks ago. Feel free to stalk away lol.

Not sure I usually take zyrtec, well generic versions for allergies. It typically helps me. I also like a humidifier during allergy season. I try not to take many meds.


----------



## claireybell

It took Hayden weeks & weeks before he got the hang of sucking a Dummy, like nearly 3 months I’d say! Although he will snooze without one.. have u tried her in one of those sleeping bags/sacks so she lays down onto the same warmth & a thicker fleecey based moses basket sheet/blanket to lay on so her heads all cosy maybe :-/ tbh though, i think we all try everything & all they want is Mummy until they grow a lil bigger <3

I just had to google crockpot lol its a slow cooker


----------



## shaescott

Just thought I’d share a pic of this super pretty ring I found on Etsy cuz it’s super gorgeous, you can bet I sent the link to SO, the rose gold is so gorgeous!


----------



## Flueky88

CB I tried the velcro swaddle but no sleepsacks. I've basically accepted that she is just a cuddler and cosleeping for now. She used to sleep alone for naps in early days but she started refusing those after a few weeks. Once she can self soothe I plan to start sleep training. Will probably try Ferber method again. 

Shae it is really pretty :)

AFM It was really nice getting oit just DH and I. My mom texted near end of movie that S wouldn't take the bottle but we could finish movie and just come home afterwards. She has had bottles in the past so I was confused. Posted on my March group and a mom suggested I might have high lipase. I tasted some that had been thawed around 36 hours so not sure if it tasted gross from being past 24 hrs thawed or high lipase. I put another ounce out to thaw so I could try. Well I suppose if this is the case then I'm glad I didn't have some hugh stash. Also, I have better pump output when I pumped to replace a feeding. A little over 3 oz so that makes me feel better but wondering if I'll be able to use pumped milk. We shall see I suppose. I don't want to scald my milk but I may have to.

V was a total but yesterday late afternoon. I had to put her in timeout. She wants to tell me no when she doesn't get her way. She is definitely full of attitude.

Welp going back to sleep now.


----------



## claireybell

Nuala is doing the ‘NO!!!’ Thing also, i get hands on the hips aswell when shes saying it! 

Not sure what high Lipase is so im off to Dr Google again lol! When you thaw out breast milk how soon are u supposed to use it by? 

Ooooh Shae i LOVE that ring, its gawjus!!


----------



## Flueky88

CB they are little divas :haha: V sometimes points her finger at me when she says it. Did Riley do this? Apparently once fully thawed from freezer to fridge, 24 hours. If the lipase is the problem I'm hoping maybe I can just put in fridge and it'll be okay for next day use


----------



## claireybell

I googled about the lipase & if it is that, you can boil it off, cool the breast milk & re-store quickly “apparently”.. 

Omg you got the finger pointed too :haha: i had Riley once shake his finger at me saying ‘no no no’ i had to turn away & laugh haha! They are divas indeed, im not sure where she gets it from lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks for the compliments everyone. :)

Keeps - Ya, I'm excited, for the most part. Still not completely over the fact that it's probably another boy, but I'm sure I'll get over that when he's here. SO is doing alright, I think, considering this isn't the life he wanted. He has a much shorter temper than me though, so he gets annoyed and angry quicker. He also doesn't seem to take a lot of innitiative. He doesn't prep sippy cups or baths or do diapers without being asked. I rarely ask him to do these things though. But I also do pretty much all the laundry and dishes cuz I (and I'm paraphrasing him) "seem to have a lower tolerance for mess and dirt" than him. I'm sure he'll need to step up more once the new LO is here though.
Good to see your tests are still looking negative.

Flueky - I know I've said it before, but you can definitely tell your girls are sisters. How tall are you and DH? Good to hear you 2 got a little time to yourselves.

Dobby - I worry a little too about Alex's dinners. He apparently eats almost everything at daycare, but only the mashed potatoes or rice and peas with dinners at home. As for A, I guess whatever has the most cals would be the better option. FX you're able to get some decent sleep soon. 

shae - Can't really help you with allergies or meals. I always just take OTC and it seems to work. And our home-cooked meals are always some type of protein, potatoes or rice, and a veg. That ring looks pretty. Hopefully SO will get you something similar soon. 

AFM, can't believe I'm at 18 weeks already. I think I've felt a wee bit of movements recently. :) SO and I went to ToysRUs to pick up some stuff I ordered this weekend (plastic picnic table that seats 8 kids, umbrella to go with the table, water play table, and small net with a few types of balls for playing soccer, hockey, and baseball, all for like less than $200 after tax) and they had the tandem stroller I'd been looking at on display. SO and I both tried it out with, Alex in the front seat, and it seemed to handle well and wasn't too massive when folded. So, I think we'll see if we end up with some gift cards once the new baby is here and pay the difference and get it. I also just ordered some personalized M&M's for Alex's 2nd BDay (red, blue, orange, and purple that say "Happy 2nd BDay Alex"). I'm expecting 4lbs total. lol


----------



## claireybell

4lbs of m&m’s lol! Im sure they will all get eaten;) Yay for movement, one thing i def miss is that


----------



## Flueky88

CB yeah I think I'm going to try the bottle warmer method as I won't have access to a stove at work. Gotta buy some stainless steel bottles and a kitchen thermometer.

Pretty yeah with a small age gap having a person help out is a life saver. I've learned to manage 2 by myself more and still do other things. DH does help some and he cleans the house other than picking up the playroom, dishwasher, or wash V's cups. He has gotten much better with S too. He usually does bedtime routine with V for me which is nice.

Yup they won't be able to deny being sisters :haha: As for height, DH is 6'4" and I'm 5'8". 

I agree with CB I miss feeling those early movements. I think that is my favorite part of pregnancy. Yau for getting a good deal. Also totally jealous as we no longer have BRUS or Toys R us. M&Ms, yum.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky: yesterday I saw some pictures of L when he was a baby. It's seriously like we just made a clone to get baby E. 

Gigs, I hope you had a chance to look into leasing of a horse. It's what I will do here eventually as it makes this whole riding thing a lot more affordable!
How is the school situation?

Shae: for meal planning: you could look into different meats and prep of it. So for example if you use meat in your red pasta sauce, use ground pork instead of beef. I'd suggest take your favorite family recipe and make small changes that your sister won't notice. ;) But are still low carb for your mom

Afm: I need to vent but gush over my good hubby in the end. So we just spent the weekend with my parents. My uncle and his long time gf from Germany where visiting. Because my brother and I see him only every few years we all went to my parents for family time. 
Friday evening started off with just being spoken in German which left DH out. I don't know why some Germans always insists on their language.. I spoke up and it was better the next days.
So Saturday, there was a Celtic festival. Uncle, gf and brother took off in the morning: we made the agreement that they would message is if it would be something for the kids too and we'd join them by noon, otherwise we'd do a different activity in the afternoon together. My DH had to meet a client in the morning anyway and took our car. My parents left to do some groceries. So I was stuck at their house with 2 kids. My uncle sent 3 non telling pictures by 2 pm, honestly we concluded that the festival wasn't very exciting. By 3 they old us they'd spent the rest of the day there but would be back for dinner at 530. If we had known that, we would have driven there too but before noon just to do something as a family! Anyway, they came back to the house 15 minutes late when we had started eating dinner. I was pissed and so was mom. By dinner it became apparent that they (aka my uncle and gf) did not enjoy crying baby or loud toddler. They don't have kids....
For Sunday, my uncle had asked if we wanted to join him at an escape room. DH had originally said yes and they had the courtesy to ask me. However I declined as I didn't want to leave E for approximately 2 hour and they insisted that he'd be fine for a bit. The kid is 3 months old, has never had a bottle yeah right
As they were leaving DH realized how upset I was about not being included in anything all weekend. Although I told him to go and enjoy, he put us first. Meanwhile only my brother asked why the change of plans of no DH coming. Uncle and gf could not have cared less. After they left DH made us leave the house, and we went to the petting zoo with my parents. I am glad he made me leave the house if you know what I mean. 
So much for nice family weekend and being made feeling guilty for feeding (bfing at the dinner table!) and tending to our kids first! Seeing slightly unhappy faces when L threw a tantrum pot of tiredness or was roaring and pretending to be a dinosaur. As my mom said: they are not used to kids, have never had to include kids and don't know how to be around kids.
Meanwhile my brother actually did some rough housing, got a soccer ball and was trying to teach L how to kick it. DH and brother invited uncle to play, but he declined...sigh, gonna try and let it go. While my brother is sometimes akward around the kids (like a giant in a China shop kind of akward) he tries, knew something was off and actually tried to fix the situation. 
Sorry for the confusing ramble

In the end: I just had it confirmed that I will be more picky what people I choose to surround myself with, what to expect from certain people and that in the end DH and I will put our family first! Love my DH for sticking to his family when we all encouraged him to go out and have fun.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks for the ring compliments! (I mean, it’s not mine, but I’m glad you guys agree that it’s pretty)

Pretty I can’t believe you’re 18 weeks already! Time is flying!

Flueks I know nothing about lipase in breast milk, just that it’s a pancreatic enzyme that catalyzes lipid breakdown, and when my sister gets pancreatitis her lipase numbers are off (not sure which way, I’m thinking high but idk). Hopefully boiling the milk will do the trick!

PL yikes re: family weekend. I’m glad your DH was supportive and stuck with you, though. 
Re: family recipes... my sister is an extremely picky eater. She doesn’t eat food mixed together. She doesn’t eat soup or casserole. She eats chicken breast, fish filet, and strip steak or filet. Seasoned and cooked in a pan. Nothing added. She eats pasta with margarine and salt, nothing else in it. She eats green beans with margarine. She eats cereal and bread. She won’t eat any family recipes. She has to go high carb to keep on weight since she has to be low fat. Idky my parents tolerated her being such a picky eater, it’s legit ridiculous. At this point I think it’s either she eats pasta if I make it or she eats cereal or bread. Everyone else eats what I make. 

AFM... I’m a week late for AF, no PMS symptoms, test looks negative to me. I haven’t had a long cycle since the mirena, I’ve been relatively regular with kyleena, ovulating on CD18 and having variable luteal phases. Last once was a full 14 day luteal phase. I didn’t temp well so I’m not certain when I ovulated or if I ovulated. Ugh. Here’s a pic of the test, pretty sure it’s :bfn:

If it doesn’t come in a while I might take a frer but I don’t think it’s possible I’m pregnant based on BD dates. 
SO has been crazy busy with home repairs at his house so I’ve barely seen him lately, but he’s planning on bringing me fishing Friday or Saturday, so that’s nice.


----------



## claireybell

Shae i think i have line eye Lol! I can see an uber faint something there but obvs it not there irl.. hope it turns up soon for u no doubt just as your going fishing with your SO #eyeroll

Ah Pacific im sorry your wknd was rubbish hun! But im glad u got out to the Zoo though, cabin fever sets in & everything is twice as bad! I feel thats such a wishy washy way of things re the uncle & gf & no kids, i get it but surely they have friends with a child or kiddies or seen films/programmes with children in it & see how they can be..? I think some feel that children should be seen & not heard but then theres no point in having them lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae BNB is being dumb so I can’t zoom in or open it, but I also have line eye and see a shadow.

Sorry been reading but not like actually comprehending. So I hope everyone is well!

The cereal fortification was a bust. Oh well lol. He peed in his potty (titi as he calls it) so that was lit.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific your DH was amazing!! What a good husband and father. It's a bit unreal how clueless people can be. I also feed at the dinner table. No shame. We are feeding our babies.

Shae yeah that's pretty picky and I'm thinking she is in high school. She can cook for herself if she isn't willing to eat what's been made. I'm her opposite. I'll try pretty much anything. My bff's mom loved when I came over because I'd eat anything she cooked. Anywho, sorry I'm a bit of a tough love girl on some things. 

Not seeing anything on your test. I hope AF arrives but not while fishing. How are your allergies?

Dobby sorry it was a bust. Holy crap! That's amazing he used the potty. V isn't there yet but still early. How much longer is school in session?


----------



## shaescott

CB yeah I’m fairly certain it’s line eye, I could only see a shadow in pictures and nothing irl. Thanks, I hope AF doesn’t come while I’m fishing either haha

Dobs sorry the cereal didn’t work but yay for peeing in the potty! That’s amazing for how young he is! Yeah any line is just a shadow, no real line here. 

Flueks yeah I’m not very picky either, I’ll try most things. Idky my parents tolerated it when she was little. I think she has to get over herself. I bet if she actually tried foods she’d like some of them but she refuses to try most things, she has an issue with textures I guess. It’s ridiculous. I agree with the tough love approach when it comes to picky eating. 
Thanks re: AF and fishing. Allergies are way better, I’ve been taking the Flonase every morning since Sunday. I still have a little itchiness in my nose and my eyes but it’s bearable, no sneezing since Sunday.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, you serious? A uses the potty! We got new bribes but so far it's still a no go..

Shae: I'd be tough love too on your sister as my 2 1/2 year old can attest :haha: eat what I cook or you can go to bed hungry. Does she buy her own snacks after school that she enjoys before or after dinner?
Fx af doesn't get you on the fishing weekend!

Flueky, I Always feed my babies at the dinner table, why should they eat in the bathroom or away from everyone else (surroundings don't distract mine from eating). Their looks were subtle, but I noticed and so did my mom. 
At Sunday dinner E was being fussy and tired so I took him over to the couch to nurse him to sleep but it was a no go. My mom (bless her heart) calls over "bring him back to the table, I enjoy his voice!" Lol, I guess I was trying to be pleasant to all but it was just breaking me down as it's not exactly my believes of the rights of a woman/mom... 
My hubby is awesome and fully supportive!

Cb, the petting zoo was good. L knows most of the animals there. They have this huge pen with goats and their babies. L showed us that he knew his way around animals, he was confident: walked up to all the babies and mom's front side, gave a wave and said "hello goat" before proceeding to pet it on the back :haha: we could tell that almost all the other human kids were not raised around animals as they were either shy about it, or totally over excited. L had a nice medium, not even a rough hand for his age. 
Afterwards we went for ice cream. Too bad my uncle can't see joy in that kind of small stuff, but it's his loss.


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, Riley & Nuala would LOVE to go to a petting Zoo! They have petting farms here but no Zoo’s for petting... unless im being crazy lol! So glad you guys enjoyed that part of the day though :hugs: Awww thats cute that L says hello to the animals hehe <3

Dobby thats amazeballs! Well done A, sorry the cereal thing hasn’t worked though

Nuala cries when she poops, hides out the way & gets all upset, has a mini meltdown about having the nappy changed uhhh! When I eventually get the nappy iff to change & clean up she’s totally fine. I know she would get the potty training but shes not showing any signs at all, i offer her the potty to even play with but she screams no at me :( gonna be a tough cookie this one :-/ 

I wish i was able to upload my videos from iphone on here, Riley was making Hayden really belly chuckle in his walker earlier, sooooo cute its melts me <3


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, you are discribing my toddler when it comes to changing poopy diapers. Nor will he admit to having pooped when the stench already follows him in a large cloud. 

Petting zoo/petting farm.. it's all farm animals at that place ;) including a bunch of semi wild peacocks that live in the park around the petting zoo just out of the downtown core. They are only open late spring until early fall, the rest of the time the animals actually spent at a farm about 30 minutes out of town.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae glad the allergies are doing better :)

Pacific your uncle is certainly missing out on those happy moments. I think next year we might buy passes to the small zoo around us. It's only like 15 minutes from the house and it's perfect size to me.

CB V also denies that she has pooped even though I smell it. Bahaha she's so stubborn. Oh and wish we could upload videos to bnb as well. 

AFM going to do health screening for work today. Not looking forward to being told I'm overweight. Like, I know and don't need someone to tell me. I'm working on it and am slowly losing. If S would let me I'd get in more intense exercise. Really it's been too hot to even walk outside with her as she wants to against me instead of in the stroller.

I've been playing a white noise for her at bedtime and she's sleeping longer. A 6 hour stretch followed by a 3 hour one. I'm hoping it'll help once I transition out of sleeping together. In one way I'll miss the cuddles but I'll love the increased freedom. She is better about being set down or being held by others though. I weighed her this morning and she was 9lb 10.5 oz. She's doing well on her gains which make me happy.


----------



## Flueky88

On a good note, the milk I pumped and froze from Saturday hasn't got that bad taste from lipase. The one I pumped on 5/1 did have a slight taste, nowhere near as bad as milk pumped in April. So I'm thinking I can get away without having to scald milk. Thank goodness as it's just more steps. I know it sounds lazy but who wants to pump and then heat their milk to 180 degrees, put in an ice bath to quickly cool and then freeze. Not to mention still have to clean the pump parts. So yeah I should be able to pump at work and have milk for the next day. I suppose on Fridays I'll need to freeze or maybe just refrigerate. Anyways, I'm rambling.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Wow, ya, I think your girls will definitely have some height. lol. I'll trade you a couple ToysRUs-es for some Targets. Good to hear that your milk is tasting better now and S is sleeping for longer stretches. :)

PL - We all have shitty relatives, good for DH for being on your side.

shae - Definitely looks BFN. And, jeez, ya, that sounds like she's pretty picky. Hope you enjoy fishing this weekend.

Dobby - Yay for using the potty. Alex would kinda let me put him on it for a while, but these days, he just cries and won't stay. :/

AFM, had a MW appt today. My BP was good, baby's HB was 156, and I got my req for my anatomy scan, which is in 9 days. We also talked a little bit about my birth plan, but it's still a little early to get into a lot of details. I also put together the plastic picnic table AND the M&M's arrived already. :)


----------



## pacificlove

Ugh... I hate having close neighbors!

So the neighbor has his fire wood right up against the fence and our house and his don't have that much room in between them especially for both of them being on 1/2 acres. There are no by-laws here that say you can't built a shop or even your house right on the property line... Anyway: it seems like almost every day right when kids are napping he goes and works his firewood. L came for cuddles and fell asleep: 15 minutes in the neighbor works with his firewood, because it's so close of course the dog alerts and won't shut up. L woke up. Just grrrrrrr!


----------



## claireybell

Pretty those M&Ms look fab hehe im guessing they the chocolate ones yummers!! Cant believe your nearly half way already eeee!! Looking forward to seeing some bubba scan piccys :hugs:

Completely feeling you with noisy neighbors Pacific! Ours is like right on our doorstep & they’re having a roof re-done so scaffolding, general noise etc atm & yesterday they had a tree chopping machine out front, soooo bloomin noisy! Both mine couldn’t nap :( i had whinging all afternoon until bedtime uhhh! Thing is, it be just typical you get L off for an earlier nap & he’ll start chopping away early grrr!!!

Flueks hope your work health screen check went ok, what you have to remember is you only had a baby couple months ago so any extra weight I’m sure is pg related & the bf’ing will shift that in good time :)

Hope all you other gals are ok :thumbup: MrsGreen said on Insta the other day shes 34 wks already ahhh! Thats flown by!

Haydens been awake since 4:05am zzz! Its now nearly 7am, fx he passes out shortly for a mini early morning nap, bonus ive done the laundry, washed up & sorted all bottles out lol! Coffee no3 is calling me...


----------



## DobbyForever

PL any chance of talking to the neighbor? I feel you. My condo is in between two others. The staircase of one shares a wall with my master, and so on the days they have his grandkids visiting they run up and down the stairs screaming at like 11pm. My window also opens to the parking lot and teenagers give zero s*s about other people. My other neighbor at least shuts up when he wakes up A. And he’s only loud downstairs so it’s not usually an issue

Pretty kudos on the table! So satisfying when you put stuff together. Esp if it says two people haha. And yay for M&Ms. I still dunno what to do about A’s birthday lol

G2g monster trying to get my phone


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty, deal! I like Target alright but have to drive 40 to 45 minutes to one. Then again the BRUS was 35 to 40 minutes away. I suppise it's more nostalgia for me and I loved their clothes. Also I was able to test the strollers out. S's heartbeat was 150s to low 160s. I know it's a old wives tale though. I'm looking forward to your scan in a little over a week!! M&ms are cute. I'm doing a minnie mouse theme for V. Her party is a week from today. 

Pacific ugh that sucks. Any chance you could talk to the neighbor, asking to avoid at certain times or maybe play a white noise machine to drown them out. 

CB I know but they don't account pp in your assessment and really don't want to hear it. I know once I get a bit more freedom from S I can work even more on losing weight. I suppose I just don't want to hear what I know, it's a pet peeve of mine. They didn't really say anything at screening, I'll be waiting to hear from a health coach after I return to work. 

Oh I've been wondering about MrsG. I can't wait to hear about her baby's birth :) sorry Hayden didn't want to sleep. 

Dobby nice to hear from you again.

Gigs you okay?? Haven't heard from you in a bit.

AFM Even though my milk tasted fine, S would not take the bottle. Ugh, she won't take phillips avent, tommee tippee, or nuk. I called Ped and his nurse told me to try nanobebe bottle. Please give positive thoughts or prayers my way it'll work. It won't be here until Tuesday because of the holiday. S is a real boobie monster...she's lucky she's cute ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, the thing about sleep is that if L skips a nap he goes down even harder at bedtime.. he has a nap, and it's a breeze in the evening. Figures, o read somewhere that they release a stress hormone when overtired which is why it's harder for them to fall asleep when overtired. Figures!? 

Honestly I am not sure if it's worth it to talk to the neighbors. We are only renting and it's still in the air for how long until we want to buy...I am starting to agree with DH on waiting a bit longer so maybe becoming friends with neighbours is a good idea. Haha


----------



## claireybell

Same her Pacific, Nuala will take ages at bedtime without a day nap aswell & shes evil too uhhh!!

Flueks have u tried MAM bottles & soothers? My friend tried these as a last resort & they worked:) the teats are slightly flatter rather than round & plump like tommee tippee ones.. i have a link - “apparently” more babies are likely to take to the MAM soothers/pacifiers if they use the bottles aswell .. :-/

Bottles


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, is it that she's supposed to take the bottle from a sitter?
I remember trying to give L a bottle, to get him used to it for staying with my mom while dh and I went on a date night. Well, L flat out refused. I was out of time to do any other attempts so basically handed L and a bottle over and said "good luck grandma!". When he got hungry he took the bottle no fuss and wanted more then I had left mom with.
Point is, for some babies mom just needs to leave the room or even the house to take the bottle. The boobie source is simpler for breastfed babies ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I think I remember that! Bummer. I feel you and will join the overtired mayhem club. So counterintuitive yet totally how it works.

Fluek Hopefully you find similar success or just success soon finding a bottle that works. I liked the Philip Naturals, but you tried that brand already. :(. They had a sample bottle in the target registry bag.

Did Green have her baby?! I’m too tired to go back any more pages lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, we seem to have reached an odd time: no nap and he is cranky as can be by 3 pm or nap and he has a hard time going down at bedtime. Like seriously, wtf do I do? Screwed either way... 
As it's getting warmer outside we'll probably try and increase his outdoor physical activity to wear him out. I just can't ever take my eyes off the yard because of bears, cougars and wolves that have all been spotted in the last few weeks. Probably why I am still hesitant. In addition to that we may be in need of some outdoor toys.. haha, right now he plays with a rake and a spade that he keeps finding hanging up on the shed! Pretends that they/he are trailers (pulls them behind him) or excavators (holds them in front of him). The kid definitely has imagination.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I think CB said she was 34 weeks a day or two ago, so I’m guessing no, unless it just happened?

Flueks sorry about the bottle predicament. No advice, just sending “drink the milk” juju.

So, SO basically said I’m not getting a proposal for quite a while because he wants to make it a giant thing where he spoils me all day and proposes at the end and has a hidden photographer, basically he wants the movie proposal in real life... and he’s way too broke and stressed right now to pull that off. I told him he doesn’t need to make it such a huge thing, but he really wants to... and I can’t exactly say no to that, he’s the one proposing and I want him to be happy while he’s doing it, I want him to not feel pressured and just be 100% on board and excited to do it. So even though I reeeeally want a sparkly engagement ring sooner rather than later, I can wait so he can be happy with his proposal to me. I’d never want him just to do it because I asked him to, that’s crappy. So while I’m a little sad about the lack of sparkly ring, I can deal.

ETA: Oh also, still no period. It’s 2 weeks late. Ugh. Pretty sure I just didn’t ovulate due to finals stress, I probably ovulated much more recently and I’ll get it soon.


----------



## claireybell

Shae will u retest? I can see you had some fertile watery CM on cd31/32 so depending on your LP AF could be in the post :) aww thats lovely your SO wants to do that.. although he may of said that as a decoy to put u off he! Either way, it’ll def be worth the wait <3

Pacific you xan get the kiddy hard plastic lil JCB’s Riley had them, he would dig up all the shingle bits of the garden ha ha! 

Thinking about it.. i may Have to agree actually what Pacific said about Mum leaving the room/house for another to give baby the bottle, esp if you bf’ing, Hayden never let SO give him a bottle (even though i did sometimes) they can smell the BreastMilk..


----------



## Flueky88

CB I may try if nanobebe won't work. I tried Mam pacifiers which she didn't immediately spit out but she still doesn't like. 

Pacific she wouldn't take it for my mom or DH when I was out of the house. I mean she may give in eventually but I really hate thinking she'll go on a milk strike for several hours. Was gone 4 hours when my mom watched her. 

Omg that's so cute he'd pretending with the rake and spade. I'm still nervous about trying to tun after V while holding S outside. I think DH is going to get her pool out later today. That'll be fun :)

Dobby I know sge had taken phillips avent in April for DH and my dad. I was happy becauss I figured I'd just have to replace nipples. Greenie hasn't had baby just CB mentioned she's 34 weeks so not much longer :)

Shae thanks. Stinks in a way he wants to make proposing into a huge thing. I liked how my DH did it. We were living together and it wss my birthday. He fixed breakfast for me and then I opened presents. Last he gave me a card. At the end it said he had one more gift and I saw him kneeling. Very sweet and private moment.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks thats a lovely way to be proposed to <3


----------



## kittykat7210

CD 18 here, this is the darkest OPK I’ve had in 3 months!! Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## shaescott

CB I actually just checked and I’m having EWCM again :dohh: I’m pretty sure I haven’t had baby-making-compatible sex in quite a while... I think last time was like CD7 or something. I usually mark any sex that could produce pregnancy in FF, so either I totally forgot to mark it or I haven’t done it in over a month (we’re still having sex don’t worry). My sister’s cycle might be messing me up, but her period is ending and mine still isn’t here so idk. She’s actually on the pill though so it’s not a real cycle I suppose. I really haven’t had any pregnancy symptoms that aren’t already common for me. Like dizziness, it’s been happening every once in a while for months so I don’t count that. I haven’t had nausea, which is a PMS symptom for me, and I know I could be different but my mom had horrendous morning sickness when pregnant, not hyperemesis gravidarum I don’t think but it was pretty bad. So I’m pretty sure I’m not pregnant. 
I don’t think it’s a decoy, his family is having a ton of money troubles and his car isn’t doing so hot and so he needs to save money for helping his parents and a new (used) car. He does want it to be a surprise but yeah no he can’t afford it right now. 

Flueks I don’t mind a big proposal, I want him to do whatever he feels is right. I’d be fine with big or small and private. I just wish a big one didn’t require so much stress and planning cuz I want the proposal sooner. 

Kitty fingers crossed!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi y'all, I'm not dead, just keeping extremely busy and dealing with copious amounts of anxiety. I'm ok though :) hubs and I are trying to start a new disc golf related youtube channel -- we are always looking for ways to turn things we love into something profitable :) as such I am also going to start yard sale-ing and reselling things on ebay, turning my hobby into a business (just scored salt & pepper shakers worth $75-130 for less than a dollar!). I also am crafting some (started making paper flowers...i don't know either) amd may consolidate my hobbies into a side business to sell at arts & crafts events. Besides that, the kids have been keeping me busy. Des' school is officially closing so I've also been searching for a place to send him. In the end, EVERYTHING is too expensive, including the school of my dreams that I fell in love with. Had a long talk with hubby and agreed to give homeschool a try for next year. If we love it, great. Otherwise we will apply for financial assistance at the school o want, and maybe enroll Lev part time too. We got screwed this year with Des' school closing because they already finalized FA decisions in April. 

Hubs' shop is doing great and I've also been helping with some stuff with that, mostly graphic designs for ads.

All and all we are good here!

Shae, I had line eye too haha. I love that ring! Also I would look up pollen count for your area. I'd bet money you are allergic to something that blooms this time of the year. 

Just typing while I pooped. More later!


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in to say that I’m glad you BNB while pooping because I was going to post but then felt like naaaaah I shouldn’t PWP (post while pooping)


----------



## gigglebox

You should ALWAYS pwp! 
So I'm jealous A used the potty. I'm just going to say it.
Yesterday Lev took off his own diaper, dragged the toilet into the living room, and sat on it. I was overjoyed! Until he got up, hid by the bookcase, and peed on the floor. We tried him this morning but again, floor pee. He is interested in the toy potty but i don't think he recognizes when he has to pee/poop. So...putting it off for now.

Kit good luck to you this cycle!!! I am pullin' for ya hard, girl!

Fluek glad your assessment went ok. I hear ya on the nagging about weight. It really annoyed me when pregnant, especially this time! Dr commented on my gains...Yeah i know i gain lots of weight in pregnancy. This ain't my first rodeo!

Pl i love in your story about the zoo you had to specify "human" kids :haha: we went to the zoo recently, too! Video up on the channel ;) yay for a good hubby! I am right there with you on placating others. I am too old to care what people think and don't need them to validate my life choices or child rearing practices. Power to you for table side booby feeds!

Shae, i made a "healthier" Shepard's pie using cauliflower and ground turkey. Maybe that for the family and turkey burger for sis? That's great you make food for your family. I don't know if i ever did that.


----------



## pacificlove

Anyone else see on the social media of Amy Schumer (stand up comedian) how she got mommy shamed? She went and did a stand up one week after giving birth and people were having a feast over that. She then posted a picture of herself sitting on her bed, pumping in her hospital post partum diapers. I think that's awesome! 

Gigs, well I just think that why cant baby eat at table if the rest of the family does too? However I was starting to wear down after a few days of those ever so noticable glances of "you do that during our mealtimes??"
Lol to pwp, haven't we all done that at some point? 

DH brought home a soccer ball and 2 water guns, so guess who constantly wants to be outside. It's the perfect 24c outside, baby is sleeping so I am trying to get a bit of a tan in while kicking the ball or getting squirted ;) hopefully with a bit more physical tiredness L will have easier sleep. 

Kitty, fx!


----------



## kittykat7210

Nearly positive OPK + slight spotting + pinching in my left side makes me think I have finally ovulated!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo Kit!!! ALL the baby dust!!!!!!!

Pl enjoy it! We are having something of a heat wave...too hot to be outside in the day and mosquito city once the sun sets -.- grrr
We did do a kiddie pool in the shade but L was not on board with the cold water


----------



## shaescott

Lol at PWP. I post while on the toilet all the time.

Gigs so awesome that you have so many money making ideas and skills, go you! Good luck with homeschooling next year, I bet you’ll do great. Re: pollen, according to pollen.com or something of the sort, we have high levels of grass, oak, and ash pollen. When the allergies started it was grass, birch, and something else I don’t remember. I’m pretty sure I’m allergic to birch pollen based on raw fruit allergies, but it looks like I’m also allergic to grass pollen since it’s been consistently present during my allergy season. Re: food, I don’t think my sister would even eat a burger. It’s nuts.
Sorry about the heat wave. I hate hot days with a burning passion (no pun intended). 

PL so sad about the mommy shaming. Sounds fun with the water guns and soccer ball!

Kitty yay for ovulation!!! :dust:

AF arrived yesterday, finally.


----------



## pacificlove

Wish me luck, I am attempting this whole potty training thing again today. Expecting temperatures to be around 20c today so we are spending the day on the deck. First pee he snuck inside and peed on the living room carpet. Lesson learned: close patio door. Pee #2, "mommy dirty feet", great: he just peed on his own feet... 
Pee #3, he says "L on the potty" takes off, sits down and pees! Hallelujah! Reward was a snack pack of gummy bears and has been told he'll get more when he pees again. He's sat down twice since but nothing. 
I am encouraging him to drink, so he got some diluted sweet drinks ;) (he never gets that, water only or milk with breakfast)

We are 1:3 so far ;)


----------



## gigglebox

That's a great start pl! We tried des at 3.5 and it was useless. Hung it uo and tried after he was three and success! Wish i could have had your luck though -- these diapers are getting pricey with two! I'm keeping my eyes open at yard sales for cloth diapers.


----------



## Flueky88

Just wanted to say I'm alive and hello. Sorry busy with tge girls and just been a bit down. Hospice was called to my cousin with the brain tumor. I just feel, I don't know how to say. I spent so much time with her and my bro in the summer as a kid. I've already lost him and now her very soon. It's not fair but I know life isn't fair. It just freaking sucks. She never got to see my girls, she never got to marry or have kids. She was an amazing person and the world is losing one of the sweetest people I've ever known. She was so talented with art as well. I looked up to her so much. 

Anyways, great job pacific on making at least one successful potty training attempt.

Gigs sounds like your plate is full. Be sure to update when you can. Oh and I think we've all pwp:haha:

Shae yay for AF finally arriving.

Kitty good luck testing!! How was your timing??


Sorry for those I forgot. I'll keep reading and update when I can.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Just wanted to say I'm alive and hello. Sorry busy with tge girls and just been a bit down. Hospice was called to my cousin with the brain tumor. I just feel, I don't know how to say. I spent so much time with her and my bro in the summer as a kid. I've already lost him and now her very soon. It's not fair but I know life isn't fair. It just freaking sucks. She never got to see my girls, she never got to marry or have kids. She was an amazing person and the world is losing one of the sweetest people I've ever known. She was so talented with art as well. I looked up to her so much.
> 
> Anyways, great job pacific on making at least one successful potty training attempt.
> 
> Gigs sounds like your plate is full. Be sure to update when you can. Oh and I think we've all pwp:haha:
> 
> Shae yay for AF finally arriving.
> 
> Kitty good luck testing!! How was your timing??
> 
> 
> Sorry for those I forgot. I'll keep reading and update when I can.

Oh my god Flueks I’m so sorry about your cousin! My cousin died of a brain tumour at 14, fought for 2 years! She was a champion ice skater who was supposed to go to the olympics so I feel your pain!

Timing was good ( 0-3 and 0 day) but I’m having really heavy spotting and worried that despite my temp rise I’ve somehow got my period :shrug:


----------



## pacificlove

Oh I am so sorry flueky! Comforting thoughts for all of you during this rough time.

Gigs, thanks. L is having a nap, so we are using a pull up... And here I thought diapers were pricey! 
Diapers weight a lot in the trash and we pay by the kg when we drop it off! No curbside pickup, we have to bring it away and pay....with 2 kids in diapers the trash gets heavy fast ;) at least it's not super expensive!

Gotta go, L woke up, hopefully he'll let me take the pull up off without a melt down.


----------



## DobbyForever

Need help with bump Id please

I have them too. They don’t itch like my bug bites rn itch


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs... Hmm, no idea: flea bites? You have dogs correct? Even if they are regularly treated you could still bring fleas home on your clothes if say a pet at a place you visited had fleas.
Gnads? Noseeums I think also leave similar marks here in our woods.


----------



## DobbyForever

We were at a dog friendly park yesterday and we did pet my friends’ two dogs. One knocked A over too poor guy had a huge scratch across his stomach from it. I’ve been bad with the dogs flea stuff lol but oddly enough I noticed my bites at my mom’s where my dogs are 100% outside only.

Glad you’re leaning insect bite. The daycare was concerned because a kid has a bad case of HFMD as of yesterday in his class. I figure bug bite as well


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I did a search for "boy birthday party themes" (since it looks like that's what I'll be planning for a while) and there were some pretty good ones. Couldn't hurt to look. And no idea about the bites. Sorry.

kitty - FX this is your lucky cycle. :)

shae - Yay for AF!

PL - Good job with the potty training. The weather's still not warm enough for us to try that method, but I think I have an idea of something that may work.

Flueky - So sorry to hear about your cousin. How much longer do they think she has?

Re: Amy Schumer. I heard a little about that. I follow her on IG and she's definitely showing everyone the "glamourous" aftermath of having just given birth. She's so great. lol

Re: PWP. I probably would, but I prefer a proper keyboard to my phone for long replies. And SO spends enough time in there for both of us. lol

AFM, I'm finally 1000% sure I'm feeling tiny kicks. Can't wait for SO to be able to feel them and for Alex to interact with my belly. SO and I also just DTD for the first time in like 2 months. He and Alex were alseep and I was watching porn, so I figured "there's no time like the present." lol. Anatomy scan is this Saturday and I can't wait. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Pretty! Tbh I’m a store bought mom and I’m satisfied still from last year. This year would be small. Likely just family only. But if I do something my bff works at the local, family run party store. Essentially Party City stock but a neighborhood fam/name. They give teacher discounts plus she would happil score some swag at her employee discount for me. Def post pics of your stuff though!!! I love seeing what everyone does

Can’t wait for your scan! I’m going old wives as well with girly hb. I know your sneak peek said boy but idk been feel pink for you this whole time

Fluek biggest hugs

Shae yay for af sorry about hearing the proposal could be a ways off. That’s sweet of you to let him do his thing though

Kitty fxed and baby dust!

Gigs sorry things are a bit much rn. Hopefully the storm and dust settles soon

Re potty it was like literally a one off thing lol. He by no means is anywhere near any real potty training. Kid can walk around with a brick in his pants and not care. Doesn’t undress. But it is reassuring that he knows the vocabulary and purpose of potty. Still hoping daycare just handles it haha. They do teach them about potties and they have them on the 1-2 room just for the exposure. They also do the sign for potty. Wishful thinking. 

He ages up into the next room this summer. It’s technically and officially “discovery PRESCHOOL” :cry: wtf I’m so sad lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I tend to think on the harmless side when it comes to stuff like that, however I am not an expert ;) I'd keep an eye on it, if it gets better or worse, maybe wash your bedding (that's a lot of times where fleas will get you) and hand out some flea meds to the dogs ;) that would be my approach! 

Thanks on the potty training compliments. Well it got a bit too chilly outside after dinner so we had to stop and I put the pull up back on him. We had 3 out of 5 successful pees and he kept trying for a poop at the end of the day as I had promised him a homemade popsicle ;) for now we are going with high value rewards until I can hopefully slowly replace them with smaller rewards. an hour later I got a phone call that our sheep got out. Seriously the only night where I am alone at home this month! So pack up the kids and do the 30 minute drive over to my midwifes property. Thankfully her hubby had got home by then too and helped me with the fence and sheep. Their 7 year old was on babysitting duty, aka entertain and play with L and I found my baby "helping" my midwife do her notes from another birth while chewing happily on her thumb when we were done in the field. Grateful for her and her family!
Anyway, we think a bear may have spooked the sheep. Mw says she sees one every couple of days while driving through her neighborhood. The bears are attracted by a lot of established fruit trees and berries it seems. 

So that was my day...


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, the good news in that bittersweet moment of aging up in daycare is that it gets cheaper .. at least here it does.


----------



## claireybell

They don’t stay babies for long Dobby :( makes me sad aswell.. not sure about the bites but def doesnt look related to HFMD - poss bites, are they itchy?? 

Gigs u are alive Lol! Glad that all in all is ok, you’ll have to send me the YouTube link for your disc golf channel :) I think you be great at doing the home schooling :thumbup: 

Pacific thats fab about potty training, im not even entertaining it atm lol! Im dreading it tbh :-/ but.. fx when she starts day nursery in August again when i go back to work, she’ll see others using the potty/toilets & want to join in - heres hoping! 

Kitty fx its just random spotting after ov’ing.. is it quite red blood or darker browny looking stuff? Lotsa baby dust your way hun how many days since Ovulation? 

Flueks huuuge hugs, im so so sorry to hear about your cousin :( im thinking of you lots & sending cyber love your way <3

Its half term here, SO’s been around alot the last few days, we been to a couple of parks etc but generally he’s just pis***g me off!! He’s completely rubbish with Hayden & all hes doing is moaning at his crying etc ! Hes a baby, grow up & be the Dad - no, actually grow up & be an Adult, its a f**king baby!!! He never picks him up or anything, hes so loud around him with tone of voice & it makes Hayden cry so no wonder he doesn’t settle for him either! he’ll come into a room & leave hrs later & wont even acknowledge or interact with him! I know he’s not ‘baby friendly’ as such as he prefers them when they are moving about abit more but grr! He called him a wetwipe yesterday as he was whingey & key saying he’s broken & that Riley & Nuala were never like it (yes they were) I’m just waiting for the comment of ‘you wanted to have the baby’ as he wasnt exactly planned! Made me upset! Sorry just ranting here!


----------



## claireybell

Oooh Pretty baby movement flutters <3 How lovely :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

It’s official, I have a hormone problem! 3rd cycle in a row where despite raised temps I’m getting my period at only 2dpo


----------



## shaescott

Flueks so sorry about your cousin :( SO’s best friend’s stepdad (who raised him) died from a brain tumor at 35 years old. It’s just awful. He was put on hospice as well. Sending love and prayers.

Pretty so exciting about the kicks and anatomy scan on Saturday!

PL sorry about the sheep escaping, glad things were figured out and so cute E was just gnawing on the midwife’s thumb. Bears aren’t common around here despite all the woods so it’s crazy to me that seeing bears is like a weekly occurrence up in your area. The only predators we have around here are coyotes and mountain lions, and I’ve only seen a coyote in person once (through my window), never a mountain lion. We have foxes too, but they’re not gonna take down anything but rabbits I expect. I usually see turkeys, deer, rabbits, and squirrels.

Dobs no clue about the bumps, just that they look like some kind of insect bites most likely. So crazy that A is moving up soon, they grow up so fast :cry:

Kitty aw dang :( will you be going to see a doctor for hormone testing?


----------



## claireybell

Kitty get yourself to the Drs hun.. tell them you guys have been ttc for over 6 months now & same issues keep happening, otherwise they’ll just say keep trying etc & monitor your cycles blah blah. So sorry, i can only imagine how frustrating this is for you :hugs: 

So SO did actually apologise yesterday for his stupid behaviour! He’s stressed with work & finds it hard to bond with Hayden as he doesn’t settle with him etc but will try to make more effort with cuddles & interaction. Weirdly, he calmed down with SO last night, have had a screaming Hayden on/off for couple days now, I’m guessing teething as i pumped him with Ibruprofen just before another bottle at 930 last night, was awful like a pain upset scream :( & he finally settled & slept until 5am this morning! & he never has a late bottle :-/


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty that's awful about your cousin. It's so sad that some people's lives are taken so soon. Death is hard anyways but I find some harder than others. So sorry your LP is really short. I agree with CB, tell them you've been trying for longer than you have so you are taken seriously.

Pacific how is potty training going??

Dobby all I can tell is does not look like spider, mosquito, or bed bug bites thankfully. I'd just treat any symptoms like itching so he doesn't scratch and possibly get an infection. It doesn't look like HFMD. V had decreased appetite and fever along with bumps on hands, feet, buttocks and legs.

I'm doing a small birthday party for V. One thing is money and other is S taking up so much of me. Next year will be better. Will As daycare costs go down with him going to a new room/level?


Pretty I honestly haven't asked. Hospice comes in with prognosis of 6 months or less. She was given 6 months at very best back in February. I'm guess a month or two to be honest but too scared to ask. Dealing with death isn't my strong suit.

Enjoy sex while you can. It's hard to have time for it with 2 under 2. I'm looking forward to S being less clingy so we can do it more. Oh and so excited for you on Saturday!

CB it sucks men just don't bond like we do with babies. DH does better when they are older.

Shae thank you.

AFM thanks everyone. Feeling a little better. Spoke with DH and he's willing t call into work a day or two to stay home with the girls so I can go. However, S will need to be taking a bottle and he refuses to let me go alone. I'll have to see if mom could go with me. If I'm back to work, I'll also have to see if I can get off.

S didn't take to nanobebe bottle sadly. I've decided I'll just keep trying everyday with my avent bottle. Making sure I'm patient, calm and she's not super hungry. I'm also just going to put formula in the bottle instead of EBM. Once she's taking the bottle I'll work on getting her to drink EBM from bottle. 

Vs birthday is tomorrow. I'm just amazed with her growth over the past 2 years. Don't have anything planned for tomorrow but we have a party for her Saturday.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, i agree,talk to your repro doctor about the issues, sorry you are having these trouble conceiving. 
Time goes by so fast with kids. All of our kids are turning 2/3 years old, which means we've all been talking that long too! Maybe even longer . Happy birthday to a bright young girl!

Potty training is going ok. L does notice when he has to go, and sits down on the potty. A few times now I have just had to go inside to grab something and L greets me back very proudly holding the box of gummy bears. Yepp, He peed in the potty! Maybe a few more days and I'll add the level of wearing big boy underwear.

Cb, glad to hear SO has come around. Maybe he can just hold and walk a tired baby around. My DH is great at having fussy baby fall asleep while walking, better luck then I have! 
Teething...you are not alone, we have joined that group again too


----------



## pacificlove

More on the potty training saga: DH came home from work early as I had to catch up with some of my own stuff at home and with him gone for the previous night... nothing got done. 
Anyway: DH dressed him up and they played in the yard. Then they went into the (carpeted) living room and just as DH asked me on my opinion of pants or no pants L takes a pee. He just forgot. After that I went into serious work mode and L figured out that even if he did a tiny pee, he'd get gummy bears each time :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahaha so it was def bug bites before but now it’s def HFMD :rofl: r_r


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby oh no, how do you know? Do you have it too?

Kit, i am sorry you're having these issues. What is your next step? Will you visit obgyn?

Fluek ugh I am so, so sorry tonread about your cousin. I hope you get to spend some time with her soon. Is there a reason you couldn't bring S along if she won't take a bottle?

I am still running on fumes. 2&3 and me all have a cold that seems to be nothing in the day but stuffy nose and cough at night. This week has seriously felt soooo long, and monday was a hokiday! I am getting increasingly freaked out about homeschooling...

Also, my SIL & bro just miscarried this week. Took them 14-15 months to conceive. I am so sad for them, and sad also that my little blood niece/nephew will have to wait still. Bust mostly I hirt for SIL, i know we can all relate to her heartbreak. The especially sad part is this came days after her grandmother died. Side note, my bro took a pic of his dog laying in her room after she died (the dog loved her & vice versa) that went viral on reddit.

And lastly hubs is so busy at work that they are overwhelmed. Not a bad problem to have but yeah...chaos and he has been coning home exhausted. As such they want to hire me once a week to manage the front desk. We'll see how this works...not to mention I'm supposed to be homeschooling soon...not sure how that will work but we'll see.


----------



## claireybell

Oh no Dobs.. poor A, do you have it aswell? TIP - if A has the blisters on his lips/tip of tongue, numbing teething gel with Lidocaine in or ulcer relief gel is really good for soothing so he can try to eat, all Nuala wanted was ice lollies & cold drinks bless

Oh Gigs im so sorry to hear that :( my thoughts go out to all you guys.. the silver lining I guess is that at least they know they can conceive which after so long ttc is great to know but still doesnt take away the pain atm, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I know. This thread started in 2015. It took me awhile to post instead of just stalk but wow it's incredible to think how long we've been connected. Hope potty training continues to go well.

Dobby ugh sorry he's got HFMD now. I hope you don't catch it. It was worse for DH than V.

Gigs car rides are pretty miserable with her but I suppose if she's not bottlefeeding at that point I'll see. DH mentioned he might take all of us up there where the time comes. 

I'm so sorry about bro and SILs misscarriage. How devastating for them. I hope they conceive again soon. Also so sad about her grandmother passing in same time.

Oh and I hope homeschooling goes well once you start. Also, feel better soon.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks happy Birthday to V :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes sorry about HFMD :(

Gigs sorry about SIL’s miscarriage :(

Flueks happy birthday to V!

AFM for the past 2 weeks or so I’ve been getting nauseous and dizzy or heavy headed in the evenings, but it’s been worse the past few days. 2 nights ago it started at dinner out with my family and the smell of my dad’s steak made me feel queasy and I lost my appetite (before the steak started making me queasy). Tonight I was eating ribeye and I couldn’t get far into it and I started feeling blah and then when I lay down I felt worse and nauseous and blech and when I went back up to the kitchen and dining room the smell lingering from the steak made me feel queasy. Idk if it’s steak or if strong smells are just making me queasy? But I’m not pregnant, I’m on my period and I’ve taken multiple tests out of paranoia from my symptoms. I also had an issue last night during BD where if SO hit my cervix area a certain way it caused a sharp pain in my lower right abdomen, and one time it was the left lower abdomen. No clue why. Might be related, might not be, probably not.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Fluek, and happy birthday! What did you end up doing to celebrate?

Shae I remember you having this happen to you before i think...? It's gotta be hormone related. Did you say you still ovulate? I'm wondering if you're getting functional cysts or something. I'm feeling like you're one of those people hormonal birth cobtrol just doesn't jive with...I has similar issues myself. I probably took twice as many pregnancy test on bc than not because i kept getting such weird symptoms! I distinctly remember the one month my boobs were absolutely killing me and i was certain my bc failed! Nope lol. It was a bummer being off hormonal bc because of the baby risk but MAAAAAANNNNM i FELT a millions times better!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I'm thinking it's hormonal from what you've described. Sorry you seem to be having trouble with birth control. 

Gigs just a quiet day at home. Well as quiet as can be with a toddler :haha: we have a party for her today. Mainly just family. Going to have pizza and cake. Gotta be simple since I'm not making money right now.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm sure she'll love it. I'm not sure they really grasp the concept of their own bdays at 2...at least Lev and Des didn't. Actually Des was a nightmare at his 2yr bday party...


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Oh, no. Poor A. How's he feeling today?

Flueky - Happy belated Birthday to V! Hope the part goes well today. We did a BBQ last year, but I'm keeping it simple with pizza this year too. Also, it's a TMNT theme, so it works out well. Share some pics when you can. 

FX S takes to her bottle soon so you can see your cousin. 

Gigs - So sorry to hear about your bro and SIL's MC. :( I do agree with CB that it's good to know they can conceive, but that really doesn't take away the hurt. Do you know if they're gonna try again right away or wait a bit? Lots of baby dust to them either way. 

And FX you figure out a way to juggle the front desk and homeschooling. Good luck.

shae - No idea what could be causing those symptoms, but I hope they clear up soon.

kitty - I agree with everyone else; go get checked out by a Dr.

AFM, scan in 4 hours! I had 2 different dreams about the scan, both of which we a little odd, and both where they didn't give me pics and I started freaking out. I'm gonna ask if they keep pics from previous scans on file cuz the one I got for this baby's 12 week scan was bullshit. It was just one, kinda close up, with writing on it, printed on standard letter sized printer paper. Whereas with Alex, I got 3 pics on the standard U/S paper and you could see his whole body. 

Thanks to Flueky and Dobby for your girly vibes, but I doubt the SneakPeek was wrong. And I'm like 90% at peace with it probably being another boy.

Um, I can't think of anything else to report, so I guess I'll let you know how the scan went later.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yeah I don't think she'll understand but at least she'll enjoy opening presents. Yeah I'm hoping she naps today so she isn't a nightmare :haha:

Pretty yeah we did a bbq last year as well. Might put more effort next year. Yay for scan in a few hours!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly he’s not bothered by it. He’s hacking a bit from the bumps in his throat but honestly it’s mild. I think my mom got it.

Pretty excited for your scan update!

Shae and Kit second everyone else. 

Gigs so sorry about the mc. Hope they are doing alright. :(


----------



## kittykat7210

So despite bleeding I somehow feel different about this cycle, I’ve had a dip in temp but I’m still not bleeding like I do normally on a period, it’s super light for me! It’s 6dpo today :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs thanks, I asked my mom and she said she thinks the pain was follicular cysts from ovulation that haven’t gone away yet. The nausea and dizziness however, it could be a million things. It’s very possible it’s hormonal. I also started taking Flonase daily about 2 weeks ago so it’s possible it’s a side effect rather than hormones, but idk. I won’t be on the Flonase forever, my allergies usually go mid-May to early-mid-June. So once I stop taking that I’ll have to see if symptoms decrease. Also if my symptoms decrease when my period ends that would indicate it’s hormonal. Idk. If it doesn’t resolve after I stop the Flonase and it keeps feeling this crappy either in general or during periods, I might just give up and try natural family planning. Idk. It just seems so risky, but SO rarely finishes in me these days anyway so maybe it wouldn’t make much difference. I feel like it would worry him more than it would worry me tbh. I could always try talking to my doctor and seeing what she thinks is causing it, maybe do bloodwork to make sure I’m not super off with some electrolyte or whatever. But if it’s not that then it’s probably the IUD.

Dobs glad he’s not bothered by it. 

Kitty huh how low did the temp drop? Are you thinking it’s possible you’re actually pregnant or...?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Gigs thanks, I asked my mom and she said she thinks the pain was follicular cysts from ovulation that haven’t gone away yet. The nausea and dizziness however, it could be a million things. It’s very possible it’s hormonal. I also started taking Flonase daily about 2 weeks ago so it’s possible it’s a side effect rather than hormones, but idk. I won’t be on the Flonase forever, my allergies usually go mid-May to early-mid-June. So once I stop taking that I’ll have to see if symptoms decrease. Also if my symptoms decrease when my period ends that would indicate it’s hormonal. Idk. If it doesn’t resolve after I stop the Flonase and it keeps feeling this crappy either in general or during periods, I might just give up and try natural family planning. Idk. It just seems so risky, but SO rarely finishes in me these days anyway so maybe it wouldn’t make much difference. I feel like it would worry him more than it would worry me tbh. I could always try talking to my doctor and seeing what she thinks is causing it, maybe do bloodwork to make sure I’m not super off with some electrolyte or whatever. But if it’s not that then it’s probably the IUD.
> 
> Dobs glad he’s not bothered by it.
> 
> Kitty huh how low did the temp drop? Are you thinking it’s possible you’re actually pregnant or...?

I would tend to say hormonal but then I always react weirdly to hormonal contraceptives...

And honestly shae I don’t know, could be just wishful thinking but it’s not under cover line yet, and my temp hasn’t been dropping until after my period recently so :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty fx’d that it stays above cover line and you have a little bean in there!

I’ve been looking at natural family planning stuff, there’s an armband fertility tracker that tracks temperature while you sleep so you don’t have to worry about remembering to take your temperature right when you wake up in the morning. But it’s $149 so it’s a bit of an investment, and you have to use it for at least a month for the algorithm to be accurate enough for avoiding pregnancy, so you have to also temp normally for the first month. But it’s highly rated so if I have to go off the IUD it’s something I’ll consider.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow that’s an interesting concept/device!

Kitty fxed!

Prettyyyyyytyy. Where’s our update?!?!?!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it’s called Tempdrop (the device is shaped like a water droplet). It tracks room temperature and sleep movement and adjusts for those and doesn’t use temps during movement etc. Honestly I’m surprised there aren’t more wearable fertility trackers cuz temping every morning is annoying as hell. I know there’s the Ava bracelet but it’s $299 like Jesus Christ... there’s one called Yono or something that goes in your ear like a wireless earbud and tracks temp that way, I think it’s about the same price as Tempdrop. It sounds cool but when I wear earplugs to bed they always fall out so I wouldn’t trust it to stay in and not get lost, it’s so tiny. I think the armband (Tempdrop) would be best for me. Though I probably would be paranoid and also temp vaginally like normal at least for a few months to make sure the curves/spikes are matching and use OPKs and all that. I’m a paranoid person lol. 

Pretty I second Dobs, how was the scan?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies, haven't read back yet, so this'll be a little bit selfish.

The scan went ok. Took about an hour and the tech didn't say anything about having to come back, so I guess she got all the pics. She called SO in right near the end and pointed out the head, profile, beating heart, spine, and feet (where you could almost count the toes). The angle we saw the feet at was kind of a potty shot, but the feet were crossed and I couldn't really make out any genitalia. And the tech didn't/wasn't allowed to tell us anything, so I guess I'll have to wait til the 17th for any kind of confirmation. I'll just keep crocheting the blue blanket I've already started though.


----------



## claireybell

Awww Pretty scan bubba is so cute <3 Why aren’t the scan techs allowed to say anything? I never understand this, is it down to training & what’s covered under insurance? Do u have another scan on 17th or is this a mw apt & she will go through everything? Congrats on a healthy growing bubba though :) 

Kitty i was just going to say the same, could it be very possible your pg? has it been just very light watery bleeding? I was having this from 5/6dpo for about 2 months or so when i was pg with Riley, will you be testing early? ;) 

Uhh period has kicked in again.. have to say, periods seem more crampy since having both my tubes removed ouch! 

Flueks im sure V enjoyed her Cake & Pizza hehe! Nuala was just like me with food at this age & still is now, licks all the filling & icing off & leave the cake, eats the pizza topping & leaves the base :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty great pic! Sorry the scan wasn’t amazing but it sounds like everything went swimmingly. Did you find out about records?

CB if it’s anythjng like her it’s liability. The techs don’t have diagnostic training, only training to use the machine. Kind of like how teachers can usually identify kids with adhd but we can’t say they have adhd, only that we observe difficulty focusing and abundance of energy and we can suggest it be discussed with their pediatrician if they are concerned. Over time you know things but you can’t say it. 

I’m also on the period club! I think. My periods are so bizarre now lol but time wise it’s fits from the last time I bled.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - I asked about the policy when I was pg with Alex and the 2 reasons they gave me were cuz when they told some people the gender, they would apparently stop going to any more prenatal appts or certain people would go get late term abortions if they found out they were having girls. I was able to convince the tech at the time that that wouldn't be an issue for me, so she was able to show me a profile shot of Alex's junk. I told the tech this time that we already thought we were having a boy cuz of the blood test and if she wanted to just kinda freeze frame a shot of the genitalia, I could probably figure it out for myself, but she didn't do that. I have a bad feeling this one wasn't in the right position to be able to tell and I'll have to wait til my 4D scan at 31 weeks to find out. This child is already a pain in the ass. -.- And the 17th is my next MW appt.

Dobby - I asked about pics from my last appt and she said they usually delete pics after 2 weeks, but then also said something about asking for a CD of pics. So, which is it? Are the pics gone or are they stored somewhere and can be put on a CD? I couldn't be bothered to deal with it right then and there. Maybe I'll just sleep on it.


----------



## kittykat7210

This is this months cycle, very watery blood but it is pink/red so I don’t know, temp shot back up this morning! No idea what’s happening :rofl:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry for the selfish post will catch up and say hi properly in a mo,

OPK- positive or no? X


----------



## DobbyForever

Keep looks a hair shy to me of a positive

Pretty wow wtf that’s crazy! Also srsly like you have the pictures or you don’t lol

Kit hm odd no idea though. Temp seems high for a period.


----------



## claireybell

Keeps i would say nearly Positive like a tad shade off.. :) 

Dobs/Pretty i did wonder if that was the reason or if it was of ‘what’s covered’ etc.. i can understand why they’re not allowed, when we have our ultrasounds they usually just say all looks ok & then report gets done etc & re babys sex they always say ‘we think’ as opposed to ‘its a...’ feel sad i wont experience that anymore lol! 

Kitty fx its due to early implanting but if your temp keeps going up def test hehe! Me with my POAS addiction I would’ve purchased a frer by now Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Selfish post. Some pics from the party and pics of girl before. We had a great time other than our trip there, S crying, and V was a bit cranky at first as she didn't nap. The cake was delicious and worth the money. Will try to post later


----------



## claireybell

Aww lovely photos Flueks :) The cake looks soooo yummy mmm


----------



## kittykat7210

Keeps I’d say that was the best part of positive!

Flueks the party looked great! Love that cake and glad you thought it was worth it!!

I tested with a cheapie this morning but it was blank so I’m not holding my breathe but my period is SO light for me I’d still class it as spotting rather than period :shrug:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad A doesn't really seem bothered by it. V had strep throat at the same time so I'm not sure which one was effecting her appetite. I hope your mom doesn't have it. DH said his bumps were painful.

Kitty hmm very odd. I hope it's IB if not maybe low progesterone?? Yeah me too. It was $45 but it was a large cake and I had sone customization.

Shae I've considered an ava bracelet but the price holds me back. I'll look into tge temp drop. I want to do nfp but temping wouldn't be accurate right now. I've been paying attention for fertile signs which haven't started yet, thankfully. I'm not ready for AF. Speaking of which today was first day of my LMP.

Pretty how disappointing. Ugh, think they could at least say a few things. Techs at my oB tell you heart rate and gender. They may point out what things are but don't discuss any actual results. Any way you could call midwife and ask for gender?? That way you don't wait until the 17th.

CB she wasn't wanting to eat any pizza but did eat some cake. I helped her so she wouldn't have it in her hair. Oh and yes she doesn't care much for eating things as a whole. I was picky about sone things like that too. Mine was I didn't like food touching and I'm still this way about certain foods. I also used to only eat one food then start on another once it was finished. Like eat all my chicken, then all my beans, then my roll, etc. I will mix and match it up some now :rofl: sorry for extra crampy AFs now. Ugh mine actually were better after stopping bcp and not bad after V. Still waiting for AF to show but I'm not complaining.

Keeps as others saud, it's just a shade shy of positive. I bet you will get positive later today or tomorrow.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty yay for temp going back up! It’s super early for a bfp so I wouldn’t make any judgements from a bfn now. 

Keeps I’d say it’s not quite positive. 

Flueks awww how cute, love the Minnie Mouse outfits!

Pretty wow I thought terminating girls was mostly just in China during the 1 child rule. That’s terrible. But also awful that they won’t tell you, it’s your baby, you have the right to know.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry been absent again for a few days. Our cat was attacked by what we assume was a raccoon based on the injuries. We heard the screams in the woods behind us and called for her name. Half an hour later L was in bed and we went looking for her, that's when she came back. She was so dirty and sore looking. Back in the house she actually growled at us when we wanted to take a closer look. She ate, drank, and wasn't actively bleeding out so we decided to wait through the night. Our local vet was able to squeeze her in Saturday morning. Once he had her shaved in a number of spots, an uncountable amount of scratches appeared, a few deep ones, but most aren't.. most are over her rear end, back leg and a few on the side. 

She is one lucky cat that she got away!!


----------



## shaescott

PL that’s terrible, so glad she got away and the vet was able to squeeze her in!


----------



## kittykat7210

8dpo and nothing to see yet, temps all over the show, still spotting but feeling not so hopeful anymore


----------



## gigglebox

Kit you're still early. Will you be seeing obgyn regardless?

Fluek the pics are so cute!!! Your decor is great and the kids are adorbs as usual.

Pretty yay for a good scan! Annoying about the sex though. Are you feeling better about another boy? Finding a good name I like always did it for me. Let's see this blanket WIP!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh hey about my youtube junk who said they wanted a link? We are I think 6 subscriptions away from 1000 for our farming channel! 
Disc golf is sitting at 2 :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

Gigs it was me for the Youtube channel link :) if u please hehe! 

Omg Pacific your poor kitty... so glad the Vet could see him, i hope he’s recovering well

Kitty 8dpo is still very early & most positives don’t usually show a real squinty line until at least 9dpo, il keep everything crossed for you :hugs: 

Uhh been up with Hayden since 430am zzzZ’s!! Lil butt wont go back off to sleep & its just gone 6 now, ive given him a bottle aswell but not working, blaming teeth! He just seems to smirk at me Lol


----------



## claireybell

....aaaaaand we have cut our first tooth :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello ladies!!!!!! 

I'm sorry I've been so absent. Life is insane and only about to get more insane. I'm just going to do a selfish update post and try to go back and read a little. 
I'm currently at a non-stress test and my 36 week appointment. I was hoping for a vbac, which is still possible but not looking good right now. At 35 weeks baby was measuring 6 pounds 11 ounces and in the 90th percentile. Plus apparently I have a small-ish pelivis. My cervix is still long and closed. If it stays long and closed the chances of a successful induction for vbac are small so I'llmost likely just schedule a c-section. I have to deliver between 38 and 39+6 because of my history with preeclampsia. So basically, I'm having a baby soon and it's really hitting home! After this nst I'll be heading down to the lab to make sure preeclampsia isn't setting in but blood pressure looks pretty good.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, sorry you are dealing with pre eclampsia again. Fx it's not and you get a vbac. 

Afm: Ls potty training is going alright at home. We had our first pooptacular today and I will spare you all the details. 
He also has started to attempt to climb out of his crib the last few days, so DH and L took off the front tonight. Stage 3 of the crib! So far he hasn't come out yet and was quiet surprisingly fast. First night for that..
Growing up so fast!!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific sorry about the cat, how's it doing?? V did awesome transitioning from pack n play to twin mattress. So glad we did that months ago. 

Kitty 8dpo is still early for bfp especially on IC.

Gigs I'll subscribe to your channel.

CB OMG first tooth! He doing better now? 

Greenie sorry it's looking like a CS. Hope nst and labs come back good. Hard to believe baby will be here in 3 weeks or less! 

V had her dentist appt Monday. She wouldn't let them clean her teeth but that didn't surprise me. She has her 2 year check up this afternoon. Poor girl also has allergies or a cold. Sneezy and clear runny nose. She got a low grade fever last night so leaning cold now. One of her cousins was a bit snotty at the party and he got diagnosed with double ear infection yesterday. She hasn't been pulling st her ears thankfully. She's only had one ear infection so she's not prone to them.

I'm feeling down thst I'm returning to work in 3 weeks tomorrow. Not ready to leave my baby but I have to.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs I’ll subscribe as well :) 

Pacific hope the poor kitty is okay!! Not nice when they get into fights! 

Green sorry to hear about the pre eclampsia, hopefully you still manage to get a Vbac :hugs:

Afm 10dpo with stupidly faint lines that don’t mean a thing, still spotting and temp still up but don’t think it’s going to happen :shrug:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry selfish post again + will read back.

Thursday had sex (CD12) so well and truly in the ‘safe zone.’ Before Theo id ovulate CD17 like clock work but since having him I have long cycles so ovulate now around CD20 - CD24. FF app put my ovulation date at at 10 days away. Thought I’d take a OPK just to check the next day (Friday FMU) low and behold, bfp. I swear my body is trying to get itself pregnant lol.

Anyway, BFP OPK Friday FMU, tests all stayed positive Friday, then turned to a shadow off of positive by Sunday afternoon, tests carried on getting fainter there after.

So when would u put ovulation at? I think Saturday and so does FF app?

Anyway looks like we meet again TWW.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- how's potty training going? Twin B is completely potty trained. Well, he still wears diapers at night and at nap time but all day he's in underwear or naked and rarely has an accident. Twin A is not interested at all! Lol so I gave up on him a long time ago. We also transitioned to toddler beds almost 6 months ago when they started climbing Out. It was really rough st first, but gets better. 

Flu- glad V did so well at the dentist. Going back to work is so tough! I'm sure that first week will be rough. 

Kit- sorry my phone is cracked so it's even harder to look for lines. Ugh but I don't think I see anything. 

Keep- I'd agree with FF and say ovulation Saturday.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, how old was v again when you transitioned her into toddler bed? Our first night actually was a breeze. Went to bed, stayed and fell asleep. Woke up at his usual time called for us, but we decided he could let himself up. (Might we regret this later?) It took him 20 minutes to appear which is also when he heard me use the bathroom.

Mrs g, wow on completing potty training with twin B! What was your method?
We are not quite a week in... L just had a pee accident, forgot he had to go during play.
I have also started to tell L that diapers are for babies, such as baby brother. But then DH comes home and tells L "let's put a diaper on for bedtime!" We've had a talk about that

As for our cat, she seems to be healing up and should make a full recovery. Antibiotics should help her not get any infections. She looks so funny with her shaved rear end. 
From what the vet said: the injuries definitely point towards raccoon, they are nasty and use their little claws/fingers to literally rip cats apart starting at the back end. We really hope she learned her lesson to stay away from raccoons.


----------



## Flueky88

Kit is that the same brand of tests that gave faints but you had bfn on frer?? Still rooting for you

Keeps I'd say you Od Saturday or very early Sunday.

Green I will say at least I return on a Thursday so it's not so bad. 

Pacific we skipped toddler bed and just used twin mattress on the floor. We did that at 19 months. I just put her there the first couple nights, but then felt bad so I started lying in there with her for 25 min max and slowly decreased how long I stayed in there. Now we tell her it's time for bed and she willingly walks in by herself. Dh usually covers her up. Sometimes she plays before going to bed but she puts herself back to bed


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Kit is that the same brand of tests that gave faints but you had bfn on frer?? Still rooting for you
> 
> Keeps I'd say you Od Saturday or very early Sunday.
> 
> Green I will say at least I return on a Thursday so it's not so bad.
> 
> Pacific we skipped toddler bed and just used twin mattress on the floor. We did that at 19 months. I just put her there the first couple nights, but then felt bad so I started lying in there with her for 25 min max and slowly decreased how long I stayed in there. Now we tell her it's time for bed and she willingly walks in by herself. Dh usually covers her up. Sometimes she plays before going to bed but she puts herself back to bed

Same brand different batch but I’m thinking give up with them anyway.

We are still in a cot at 22 months, I keep thinking about changing her into a little bed but then she’s so dinky I think even a toddler bed would be too big and scary for her


----------



## gigglebox

Kit i see something faint again :-k hmmm

Keeps I love you but if you manage to dodge the pregnancy bullet again I would strongly suggest you look into bcp! I just remember all your struggles last time and especially with your hip issues and i worry!

Hi Green! Ahhh you're so close! How about a bump shot for the class?


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, we've kept L in the crib until now, so 2 1/2. He wasn't making any attempts to climb out and for us it was a safety net for those nights where he wants to fight sleep and just keep running out. 

L is now just about too long for the crib, so we are looking into bunk beds. The boys will share the room soon enough and we are holding off on buying for now due to the market. L would sleep on the bottom until E outgrows the crib. Keeping any ladders off until he could safely maneuver those. 

Today is day one of afternoon nap. He walked himself into his bed, demanded his 3 stuffies that somehow migrated into the living room. I heard him chat for a few minutes, but it's been quiet since. Then took baby E into our bedroom where he fell asleep. 
So, here I am sitting at the kitchen table, 2 hands free trying not to make any noise :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Keeps I’d agree with O Saturday. I understand it being frustrating when your O date jumps around like that when it was previously regular. I had a few months of ovulating on CD18 and then I O’d on like CD32 or so last cycle. So annoying. I’m hoping it was just final exams stress and I’ll go back to my regular schedule this cycle. I would definitely recommend some kind of birth control like Gigs said, but no judgement either way. Your body, your rules. 

Green great to hear from you! Sorry about possibility of no VBAC :( I agree with Gigs, I’d love a bump shot!

Kit hm I feel like I have line eye but either way since it’s the same tests that lied to you before, I don’t trust them. Hopefully you’ll get a line tomorrow!

PL yay for successful afternoon nap!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pl- I'm not sure what 'method' it was but the first day he was naked all day and I set a timer for every 10mins, when it went off we went and sat on the potty. Day 2 we did the same thing but increased the time and wore underwear. Day 3 we just kept increasing the time and day 4 we wore pans and underwear and he was basically potty trained. The first couple of times in public with no diaper was very scary! lol he's already scared of public bathrooms (I think they're too loud) so I have a small potty in the back of my car he uses. He uses the small potty mostly at home but I think he could be 100% on the big potty if I tried. However, brother likes to throw things in the toilet so I'm not rushing the big potty yet. I think I'll do that more once brother starts potty training in a couple of months. 

I'm glad the cat is okay! Raccoons can be so mean! We've never had one actually attack a car though! Scary. 

Flu- that's awesome you're going back on a Thursday! That makes the first week easier. 

Kit- keep her in a cot for as long as possible!! I wish I could have kept my boys in there until high school lol 


I'll take a bump shot today or tomorrow. I haven't even really taken any all pregnancy! Baby is SOO low though. Doctor could feel his or her head.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty yeah I'd probably ditch those cheapies. Too bad you can't get walmart cheapies. There is nothing wrong with not moving her yet. V is just so big for her age and wanted her transitioned so she didn't feel like she was being replaced by S.

Pacific hope you got to get some free time with your boys napping. I'm looking forward to that myself.

Greenie yes it does make me feel more at ease. Still be hard but could be worse. Would love to see a bump pic. Maybe with babe so low it'll help your cervix dilate and efface.

AFM V has a cold. I kinda figured once she got a low grade fever. She is 36 1/8in tall (97%) and 29.8lbs (75%). It makes it hard to keep things out of her reach. 

Was told most likely S will refuse to bottle feed and breastfeed. He is probably right sadly. S just isn't wanting bottles. Ugh.... I hate this!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, sorry she is sick, hopefully you can avoid the spread of the germs. 
As for tall kids, just hope she doesn't find a step stool! L has been carrying around our 2step stool for months now. He can now reach the very edge of the top cupboards! On the other hand we've been getting him to help us cook or bake, mix batters for example because he can reach!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - There's literally a sign at my MW's office saying they won't reveal gender over the phone. I guess if I wanted to get technical, I could email them for the results, but I doubt they'd give them. I was told the results would take 2 business days to be sent to my MW and the fact that they haven't contacted me probably means that everything is ok though.
The girls looked really cute. Glad to hear the party went well. Gonna need to get serious about planning Alex's soon.
Alex has his next dentist appt 4 days after his BDay and I'm expecting him to fight too. lol. I hope V feels better soon. And that's BS that you guys don't get a full year of mat leave in the States. :(

shae - I wouldn't have thought of it as a China thing, more of a Muslim, or maybe India, thing. I don't even know if they'll tell you the gender on your baby in China, that's why there are so many orphaned girls. There's a woman in my Oct 2019 thread who lives in India and they aren't allowed to find out the gender til birth. But I completely agree about it being my baby and my body and my right. I see videos on youtube of people who've filmed their scans and they get the info right away. At the same time though, it's basically free to have a baby in Canada, so I guess it's kind of a trade off.

PL - Aww, sorry to hear about your cat. I would've thought a cat would be faster than a raccoon and able to run away.

Gigs - I'm like 90% at peace with having another boy right now. I've already been referring to this baby as Matthew in my head, but I don't wanna say anything out loud until SO brings it up first. And what does WIP mean?

CB - Yay for first tooth. Hopefully he'll sleep better going forward.

Green - As PL said, FX it's not PE and you get your VBAC.

Keeps - FX this is your lucky cycyle. :)

AFM, I had an opportunity to check if Alex's old car seat will fit into the universal adapter for that tandem stroller I want and it does. So, I guess it's just a matter of waiting for gift cards and then we'll get it. I also took the front side of his crib off and turned it into a toddler bed, not that he even uses it at my place. But we'll probably be spending the night there on Friday and one day later this month, so I guess we'll see if he likes it. I really wish we could get a crib for SO's place sooner rather than later though. I don't mind him cosleeping with us, but I'd rather he started out in his own bed, just so he can be used to it. Probably gonna bring this up with SO soon. I also did some number crunching and I don't think it'll be feasible for me to go back to work after mat leave, at least at my current job. 2 kids in daycare will cost $2890 a month and I only make $2634 before tax. So, if/when I do go back, it'll have to be somewhere else where I'll be making more, or wait til Alex starts school. Oh, and I treated myself to some capris and maternity panties from Thyme. hehe. Anywho, still feeling kicks and finding a HB, getting moderate round ligament pains on my right side from work, but it's all worth it.

Here's the blanket I'm working on and the one I made for Alex for comparison. And here's my sleepy boy. lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific yeah I think I'm coming down with the cold now. Ugh :( oh and the only stepstool we have is in our bedroom which we keep closed frm her. However she is trying to use a sit n spin to reach higher. We have a 2 step ladder in garage which she can't access.

Pretty wow crazy they post that in their office. Yeah I'd say they wouldn't email either. I agree it is bs, maternity leave in US. I'm fortunate that my job is protected for 16 weeks bevause federal law says they only have to provide 12, but my state law says 16. So I'm thankful for that but wish I had more and it to be partially paid.

As for A, I would plan to either adjust him to toddler bed before baby 2 or wait several months after baby 2 to transition. In any case do what works for you but just wanted to share my experience as it's tough the first 2 months especially. I can still tell V has some jealous moments but she doesn't take it out on S.

Cute pics!! Alex is growing so fast!


----------



## gigglebox

Wip= work in progress. It looks good! And they are so cute when they sleep <3

Ok ladies i have to know...why do i always get stuck with shitty sleepers? I am really hoping this is a phase that ends soon but we've been back to 2+ wake ups a night for two weeks now. And to top it off, he's consistently trying to be up for the day at 4:30! Wtf???!!! In fact tuesday he was up at 12, ,1 ,2, 3, then up at 5. I am struggling over here!

Plus we both have the weird allergy cold thing, where we're good during the day but dry throat and stuffy nose at night.

Blaaarregggg


----------



## kittykat7210

Ordered some frers to come tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I definitely see a line there but not sure if it’s an actual line cuz it’s thin. Fx’d the frer shows a line!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, is he getting enough sleep during the day? 
My other thought is that darkness is currently very short, do you use blackout curtains? We recently ordered some fairly cheap of Amazon and L consistently sleeps until 7 am. They do make a difference, before he was starting to wake up anywhere between 530 and 7. 

Kitty, I see that line too!

Flueky, sorry that the cold has reached you after all. Summertime colds are the worst. 

Pretty, nice handwork! 
Cats I'd think would be able to outrun a raccoon, however when they get close enough for a physical fight (which some cats think they can take on because they aren't that much bigger), cats most of the time loose. Those fingers are nasty. Having kept chickens, I have learned to keep a 2 step lock on chicken coop doors, or else raccoons can open them. Those fingers can open simple latches. 
As for any major transitions or changes, do it a few months before or after baby comes. 
Totally agree with you, our Canadian childcare is expensive! I don't plan to work until L is starting preschool or kindergarten, thankfully my husband's job supports us doing that. How I won't get bored out of my mind remains to be seen.

Green: thanks for your insight, we basically did the same. Relieved to assume we may be on the right track! Although he still forgets that he has to go sometimes...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry my last selfish post I promise have been meaning to catch up and reply x

So my OPK was super positive Friday (T line Darker than control).. then gradually got lighter over the next few days until it was almost bono showing I’ve now ovulated.

Well I took another tday because I like peeing on things and it’s positive again?! How? I’m confused?! (Just taken two and both + )


Quick EDIT to add - kit I can see that but second what Shae said looks abit thin x sorry haven’t read back yet how many dpo are you? X


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs ugh hope you feel better soon. Annoying to feel ill even part of the time. Sorry he's sleeping poorly. 4 month sleep regression??

Kitty I see it but yes it is thin. Hope you get a good line on frer. 

Keeps noticed any fertile cm with any of your positives? If you are having some now assume you are Oing now. Your body can sometimes gear up to O but doesn't. No real true way to know other than if you are doing bbt. No judging but think you might want to consider some form of birth control as I recall how hard pregnancy was for you last time.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey ladies. So sorry no numb pic because I'm currently in labor! Headache all day yesterday and then so bad in the middle of the night I couldn't sleep. BP was up so I came in and it went up to 195/85 and they've actually allowed me to be induced and try for a vbac. So wish me luck. 
Anyone who I have on social media please don't say anything (not that you would) but no one knows I'm in labor except for a couple people. And hey, labor sucks.


----------



## pacificlove

Green, wishing you all the best and a successful vbac!


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh wow green good luck!!!! Hope all goes well!


----------



## DobbyForever

Green hoping for a successful Vbac!!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow green that excelled quickly! Sorry it looks like pre evagain but hey a vbac attempt! I hope it all goes/went smoothly!!!

Well thanks ladies, I've hit 1000 subs! And absolutely nothing thrilling happened, lol! I thought i would at the very least get an auto generated "congrats" email. Nope! Oh well.

In related news i milked a goat today for the first time :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck greenie!! I hope you get a vbac.

Gigs, yay for 1000 subscribers!! Was milking a goat hard?? Seems like it would be hard, but I've never looked at goat nipples :rofl: didn't think I'd ever type that


----------



## pacificlove

No word from green yet.. I hope she isn't having "a rough go at it" as my mw calls it. 

Gigs, lol was it at least a dairy goat or one of those dwarf ones? 
A well behaved goat is fun to milk, it's a rewarding feeling when you make your own cheese or yoghurt from it :) I've milked our own before. 
Oh and congratulations on 1000 followers! That's a lot of people!! Sent me the link, I am not following yet! Give me my farm animal fix ;)

Flueky: goat milking, I think the bigger the goat the easier it is in my experience. Their "bag" looks very similar to that of a cow, but less teats.


----------



## gigglebox

It wasn't that hard once I got the hang of it. I kept squirting milk down my arm at first, akin to when you try to pour a drink out of a glass and into something else but it dribbles all down the side instead.

I recorded it for the channel of course ;) it'll be up by sunday probably. Pl i think i messaged you but i'll look/try again.

Oh and freakin' black out curtains!!! I kept meaning to get some for the bedroom. I totally forgot even though i got some for the rest of the house!!! Literally all of our windows have them EXCEPT our bedroom *face palm* good call.


----------



## claireybell

MrsGreen eeee! Hope you managed to vbac & it went/its going smoothly. Yes labour sucks lol! Looking forward to an update :hugs: Well done on one of the Boys being fully potty trained aswell :) 

Flueks im sorry Serena is refusing to bottlefeed hun, that must be so stressful on your part esp as your going back to work shortly.. has any health providers offered any advice on how to tackle this re when your off to work? 

Keeps sorry your in tww again.. 

Kitty I can def see lines on those, are your Frers arriving today? 

Gigs yay for milking lol! Ive never milked any Animal. Hayden has been awful sleeping the last 2/3 wks aswell.. like at least waking 1-2 times a night i been up, im totally pooped atm! Although last night he slept through again so who knows, could be sleep regression with the Boys, def get a black out blind though. Have u checked him for any teeth? Haydens got 1 cut just couple days ago .. Does Myles nap regular in the day? They say the key to longer sleep at night is daytime naps, least 3/4 hrs min in total. When Hayden naps he goes in our bedroom which is really dark so he knows lol! Also the evening are really light atm so im sure thats throwing Nuala off for going off to bed ok again uhh

Pacific so glad potty training is going well still, i STILL not attempting it lol! 

Currently waiting on Food delivery haha! I have 930-1030am slot :)


----------



## gigglebox

Haha funny you said that cb, i JUST looked and he sure as shit JUST cut his first tooth! I mean that thing just broke the surface, like in the past 48 hours. Crazy!

And yes he's a good napper in the day. I think this cold/allergy/teeth combo is what is going on for sure. I should have figured, he's been drooling like a crazy person and all the boys cut teeth by 5 months so here we are again! He'll be 5 months on the 19th


----------



## claireybell

Ah wow! How crazy is that Gigs? Lol! Hopefully his sleep pattern will start getting better for you :) im trying to see in Haydens mouth is the one next to it is lurking but his blooming tongue is in the way trying to lick my finger Lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Pretty- aww congrats on feeling those little kicks so exciting! Pretty that blanket is way cute well done you! Both my Nans let me down on Nannies that knit, so I have to buy my knitted blankets off eBay for my babies from better Nans than mine lol.. that's rubbish about the scan not telling u gender, our NHS 20w ones don't really like to say either, so I always pay for a private gender scan and love those as u get lots of pics, short video clips etc it's much more personal, would u consider that? 

Gigs- oh no I'm so so sorry for BIL + SIL. I remember how excited you were when you told us the news. I really hope they have an easier journey ttc again when the time is right. I missed a few pages, so you've decided to home school? That's amazing I think I'd go insane! Lol kudos to you x Gigs I love the way you keep dropping your youbtube channel for more subscribes, I really want to buy you a car sticker with the link or something :rofl: 

Flueks- :hugs: just a hug, I'm so sorry to read about your cousin. Also haven't read all the pages but have you tried 'mam' bottles? I struggled with all my children going from breast to bottle until I found 'mam.' Now have successfully bottled fed when needed Ella and Theo using them. They both took to them straight away no problems. (I am still BFing but sometimes a few times a week I've just started giving Theo a bottle if I want to stuff him up for a shopping trip or something.) love the birthday pics! Girls look beautiful and cake looks amazing! 

Shae- agree it sounds hormonal with your symptoms. I know everyone thinks I'm mad for avoiding contraception but this is why! I'm literally petrified of the stuff I hear nothing but negatives (weight gain, acne, hormones all over the show etc) and I hate the idea of something synthetic messing with my cycles I know that sounds mad?! That tracker sounds so cool though I'm gonna look into that! ..I'm so jealous you have your on personal on-tap doctor mum! She sounds amazing! 

CB- you had both your tubes removed?! I didn't realise you'd had that done! Sorry about Hubby being a typical bloke. I really think it's a man thing not being great with babies and disinterested (I know there's the odd few exceptions) but most men I know are the same. When ever theo cries his dad says "babies crying" I always reply "you mean OUR son?" ... but he does have his strong points like being more athletic , doing swimming, the park etc with the older kids. And I'm happy to cuddle the babies all day! So it works sort of x


AFM- so something great happened. I finally moved Ella out of my room (in her cot.) and she’s now in a toddler bed in her sister daisys room! (Daisy has a mid sleeper, then Ella’s toddler bed is under there with little fairy lights and a reading corner.) she’s done 4 nights in there now I’m so pleased! Ok, my OPKs are still positive , cervix low, soft + open so I think now is my ‘real’ ovulation, which if it’s the case is great as I’ve avoided sex! So I’m safe. I know I should go on BC, but I’m petrified of the hormones, so much so I’ve only ever used BC once in my whole life when I was 18 and it lasted 3 months before I stopped. Definitely going to look into the watch Shae recommended though! - Theo turned 10 MONTHS the other day! How?! It’s flown by, and has cut 3 front teeth all at the same time. God I can’t tell you how much I love having a son though. He lights up everyday. 

(Last photo of OPK done today. FF has now changed ovulation date to today, however I did have EWCM with my original + OPK last Friday so I’m confused.)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

forgot to add

Omg GREENY ekkk!! How exciting hope everything goes smoothly for you!!! GL xx

And my not-so-little Ella , in her big girl bed x


----------



## claireybell

Beautiful piccys Keeps <3 

Cant believe 10 months already thats mad! How was he handling the mass teeth cutting? 

I lost one tube in 2013 after an Ectopic pg & had the other removed after my csection in Dec, easy bc Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Your family is so beautiful keeps, but i'm especially smitten with that little boy!!! Ahhhh they're the best and yes i an biased but still. I'm glad all turned out just fine with having a boy!

Ok ladies having a slight panic...no idea what my new LP is but it was only 9 days last time and i'm currently 10dpo...but this is pretty standard for me to freak out basically monthly. I need my ute out or tubes snipped ! I hate playing the "could i be pregnant?" Game lol


----------



## pacificlove

I was late checking in this morning, but still no news from green! Hopefully she's cuddling her newborn by now :)

Keeps, beautiful family! My two cents (for what it's worth) if it has been that long since your last hormonal bc, I'd give it a go again, simply because your body isn't the same it was when you were 18 and 4 kids ago ;)

Gigs: lol on the blackout curtains! Fingers crossed your solution is that simple. 
Our baby making shop is closed as well.. DH is convinced that some day we will have a daughter but it'll be through adoption. 
I won't go on bc until I am done breastfeeding, and sti have to figure out a long term solution that makes both of us happy. 

Pregnant sil recently found out the gender of her baby. For now I am one of the few that know, she still hasn't decided if she'll tell before or at her baby shower to make it both. 
Her shower will be whole family and friends next month.


----------



## claireybell

Looking at Hayden does still catch my broodiness off guard but a definite no here aswell haha! 

Gigs im sure all be ok my lovely, are you using opk’s or anything or just generally monitoring with cm & ov pain etc.. ?


----------



## Jezika

Argh I’m still working on catching up but I saw on insta that Green had her baby! Too cute.

Will write more later but Keeps that’s the cutest bed setup for Ella. I hope for Tilly to have a similarly lovely place to sleep when she’s ready to leave our bed at age 18.

Gigs congrats on 1000 subscribers! I haven’t caught up to find out what happened with SIL but it sounds like she miscarried? Im so sorry :( Ditto on sending me your YouTube channel link. I’ll follow ya!

More later, gotta feed the fam!


----------



## gigglebox

I just fb stalked -- congratulations Green!!!! A cutie for sure <3 Intentionally not telling sex here lol but I LOVE the name!!! 

Cb i just track ov with cm and oain. We definitely dtd on 0-1 and possibly o-2. I can't remember exactly but i know it was right at fertile time (when my libido skyrockets). It's honestly a terrifying thought (especially on the heels of my SIL's m/c) and i will be welcoming my period with open arms this month! If no af by monday i'll grab a test.


----------



## DobbyForever

All of my guy friends are incredible dads tbh. I just date a*holes because every girl has the love life she thinks she deserves

Congrats Green! Just saw on insta! 
Nope still sounds dumb. Don’t care if that’s what the kids call it. Instagram.

Gigs just binged all your videos lol can’t wait to see this goat milking though full disclosure I could see some of those guys who your hubs thinks enjoys your channel for more foul less fowl reasons may like it lol

Any update on injury duck? I was sad to see the black one go too. You sounded super excited about it being possibly purebred

Keeps lovely photos!

Kit fxed cuz I see that line as well

K blanking on what else I read sorry! Having a junk day what else is new :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

MrsGreen eeee I just saw your Instagram update aswell <3 We’ll await your birth story! Congrats :)

Dobby, just sent you an Instagram follow req ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

I don’t have greens Instagram but now I want it because I want to see that cute baby squish :brat: !!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs ily lol--you are too funny to binge watch my junk! And lol at foul not fowl :haha: 

Well i'll give the non censored version here -- my bitch duck mom started attacking babies. They killed 4 over a couple days so we had to split everyone up. Fortunately the injured ducks all are fine :thumbup: "buddy" doesn't even appear like he was ever hurt. "Kickstand" limps but can keep up iwth the rest if them. The waterlogged one is also totally fine and at this point i can't tell which one it was anymore lol. "Soap" is back in a duckling clique and is very happy not to be in a box!

I have a lot of footage to go through for the update as it was filmed over a couple days so that'll come probably after the goat stuff.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oh my goodness!! Ladies!!! Don’t come on here all “aww greens baby, cute name” etc when I don’t bloody have her on social media!!! I NEED to know!! Joking aside so glad baby arrived safely and can’t wait for the update! X

Jez- :rofl: your posts always make me laugh, I’d legit want u to be my bestie in real life. Ella ended up back in my bed last night, I laid in the ridiculously tiny toddler bed for 45 mins but daisy had her tv on above, and it was so sunny in their room still I had no chance. I was pooped so caved and let her sleep with me so I could go to bed! Does Tilly have a room at your place? Does she bedshare with you or just have her bed in your room? X 

Dobs- totally agree on the relationship being what you THINK you deserve thing. You’re so bossing at this single mum thing, + taking care of A, plus a whole classroom of kids, I can’t wait for someone decent to come along and take care of YOU!

Omg gigs eek, hope AF arrives for you. That’s what I struggle with libido at that o-2 time. Will you look into contraception? Idea of it petrified me. Hah, congrats on your 1000 followers!! Sorry at the lack of virtual PAR-TAY. Shame on YouTube. Thanks for the comments on Theo, he’s my first son, and my first Ginge. Haha he’s just amazing. Best thing EVER. 

Kitty- also stalking for your test! 

CB - oh wow, how did you get to the point that you knew you were done? I literally think I’ll be 90 years old and broody! I love pregnancy and babies so much. But just not kids haha they’re a pint sized bag of hormones and I literally fear for my life. What’s your plans for today? Weathers crap boo, we’re snugfled up watching Stuart Little x


----------



## gigglebox

kittykat7210 said:


> I don’t have greens Instagram but now I want it because I want to see that cute baby squish :brat: !!!!

I'd give you her info if i was allowed!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

So I think my OPK is still positive? (Bottom green test.)

Took a FRER in case my first ovulation date was the true one (I did have EWCM with the first one and not this time but im still unsure.)

If first round of + OPK was ovulation I’d now be 7/8 dpo, saw something faint on the FRER but really hard to get a pic! I know FRER can show the indent line soemtimes..

EDIT to add - urine sample was weak! I wish I never took it and held off now until had a stronger sample! (Also I can see the faint haze on the IC but I’m sure that wasn’t there before I think it’s just got a dirty mark on it)


----------



## gigglebox

Period arrived! Yay!!! 

Keeps unfortunately i can't do hormonal bc. Side effects aside, it doesn't stop me from ovulating. I would get an IUD but unfortunately i have a small septate in my uterus (it dips down just a little, almost looks like a heart shape instead of a pear shape) so it won't fit correctly. Condoms burn me a but and hubby gets a rash with extended use. So basically we just do pull out until I know i've ovulated, then he gets free reign of the castle :haha: i want my tubes tied but not just yet; I'm afraid i'll change my mind on one last kid (doubtful but possible) and also we definitely can't afford it right now. My health care doesn't cover birth control of any kind.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh Keeps...that looks well and positive to me...


----------



## kittykat7210

Absolutely nothing!! I’m throwing away my cheapies and getting a different brand!

If anyone wants to add me on Instagram then my name is the same as this one so you’re welcome to


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sorry I haven't updated. It's been a bit crazy as I'm sure you all know it can be lol 

So labor went pretty smoothly. THey broke my water at 5cm and I got an epidural. Which was amazing, for two hours. And then the pump it was in kept messing up. It turns out it wasn't twisted on my back where it was tapped. So the anestiologist came back and fixed it. Which he did. But when he did he didn't see the needle cameour halfway and was now just superficially in my muscle in my back so even though medicine was going in, it wasn't doing anything except hurting my back. The checked me at 10:30 and said I was an 8. 10 mins later I told the nurse I needed to push. She didn't believe me. She also didn't believe that my epidural wasn't working. Doctor finally came in at 11:10 checked me and said "yup let's push" at 11:19 baby boy was born! His name is Memphis. I got to do skin to skin for 45 minutes before I crashed and they realized I was hemorrhaging. I was rushed to the OR and they did a DNC and finally got it to stop. This is also when they realized my epidural was ineffective. BUT we're all good now! We have to stay until at least Sunday since baby was early and my blood pressure plus blood loss they want to watch


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Gigs* are your cycles pretty regular to use pull out then? I’m glad you chose this method or we’d never of had this thread! Love it and all you ladies <3 I think women who have their tubes tied are super brave , I don’t think I’d could ever commit 100% to the idea of no more babies. How are you finding 3? 

*Kit *how many dpo are you? I’ve heard bad things about the newer shape FRER. I also do see a little something something on your test? 

*GREENY *omg you had a rough ride bless you! I’m so glad you got your VBAC! Gorgeous name, hope you and baby are both doing well now, congratulations xxx 

AFM- hmm im really not sure about that test, firstly because of my + OPK surely I’m ovulating? But no EWCM has me confused. Also I know people have complained of indents lately on FRER. And thirdly .. is it not too early? 7-8 dpo? Did another IC but again super dilute, and had a faint line but IC always seem to lately lol .. currently holding my pee now for another. And of course heading out for a twin pack FRER in abit- would be rude not to. :haha: 

*not even sure if you’ll see the line on the IC it’s super faint*


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Sorry for all the posts - just done another IC and the line showed up before the dye finished going across, I think it’s a smidge darker than before, this was a 1hr hols and still quite dilute pee aaah need a FRER and a decent pee sample!!! 
(So hard to get a pic but definitely there)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotta run to mommy and me but keeps I see a haze on the ic but a DEFINITE line on the fre

ETA there is a definite line on that last ic


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I’m down to 2 IC left, and just bought 2 x twin packs of FRER so trying to hold on for a wee at least another half hour then will test


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Ok... pics of test, I’m saying these are BFN. Sometimes something catches my eye but I’m sure I’ve just got line eye now! Almost went crossed eyed I’ve been scrutinising these tests under every different light lol.

I’m sure wee was more concentrated so if earlier were true lines I’d expect something more obvious. - shamefully admitting I just used 2 of my FRER already :shock:


----------



## claireybell

Keeps... oh i can see it on the cheapie strips.. Well, SO def doesn’t want anymore & i didn’t really want to be over 40 if we had another & my body is also rubbish on the single hormone pill & given past history lol, SO would probs only need to look at me & id be pg :haha: Plus.. our house can just about house us 5 now :) ** I completely didn’t post this earlier lol** & urhh omg the weathers just as poop in Southampton as it probs is in Portsmouth! Do u have an instagram/fb account? If u want to add me il send it you PM :)

Ahhh MrsG im glad all seems to be ok now;) i LOVE his name, does he look like the Twins when they were born? Hes gawjus, congrats again & well done on vbac :hugs:

Yay for Period Gigs, im relieved you are relieved :thumbup: 

Kitty, how many dpo-ish are you now? Is your temp still up? I can see something on your tests aswell but is it the frer indent? 

Ive made myself this eve a crappy attempt at an Omelette in a tooo small a frying pan, it looks like egg splat mush Lol! But im having some Wine to de stress woop ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m 12 dpo


----------



## Jezika

Keeps my goodness that’s very convincing, even if fainter than before! How are you feeling about the possibility of being pregnant again? Also, your comments about being friends are so sweet. I’d defo be your real life friend! Oh, and Tilly sleeps in our bed, always has. We only have a den, not a second bedroom, but she does have a crib that’s been used for literally 1-2 hours of sleep EVER. Should probably dismantle it...

Green I neglected to say that really is an amazing name. I honestly love it. And sounds like you had a rough ride but quite fast and I’m so glad you got your VBAC.

Dobs haha @ insta. I actually refused to say that for a long time too, opting for IG as shorthand instead, but something obviously converted me. Now they you made me think of it, I do abhor it too. Also funny that I’m older than you so even more so not one of the “kids.” But WAIT. Are you on it? If so, shoot me your username if you’re up for it. 

Kitty I’m gonna add you. I’ve also heard those FRERS suck! Keeping FX for you.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit what day does af usually come on? I am still seeing a squinter...

Keeps i am seeing a squinter on some pics but not others. Hope it's a true bfn for ya :hugs:

Cb a botched omelette is exactly how i "made" a new dish in our house that i used to officially call "Eggs With Stuff In It" lol


----------



## gigglebox

Green wow you are in great spirits considering all that happened! Did you need a transfusion? I'm with Jez, LOVE the name! So i know it's early to ask but how is just having one comparing to twin infants?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I can make a perfect omelet! lol it's one of my rare talents. Haha you have to use a lot more butter (or whatever you use) and longer cooking time before flipping than you would think. 

Thanks for all the love ladies. I'll post a pic soon promise! But just another selfish post. 

We're still in the hospital so, so far it's the same as having the twins since one twin was in the nicu already. But I don't know how I hadnrwo newborns. I'm soooo tired already lol 
Gigs, no transfusion! They talked about it but decided to watch it for a bit once it was under control. 
He looks like a good mix between the twins. But the twins are super blonde and his hair is dark. 
Okay I'm off to sleep for an hour.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs Lol @ eggs with stuff in it :rofl: Love that!! ;)

MrsGreen im glad no transfusion was needed, aww cant wait for newbie bubba pics hehe <3

Riley was born with a good amt of fairly dark ashy hair & it fell out by 6 wks, he was bald for like FOREVER & then grew back white, i think your new bundle will probs be a blondy aswell :)


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*Jez *hahaha that’s exactly the same as me, Theo’s and Ella cots are next to each other with all the good intentions of using them. I think they’ve maybe used them 3 times? lol Re: the baby thing. I don’t know, I know mature + sensible me should say “nope, I’m officially done. 4 is more than enough.” ... but then there’s that other side that just loves being pregnant, and babies. But of course, they don’t stay babies for long! I’m honestly at my happiest when pregnant.

*Green* can’t wait for baby pic! Enjoy just having one little bundle this time, hope you’re getting lots of squishes whilst at the hospital and can enjoy baby.

*Gigs* :rofl: egg with stuff in it. Sounds actually quite appealing!

*CB* I’m on FB and totes adding you. Funny that you’ve seen my CM before seeing my face :rofl: Ahh it’s good to get to a point when you’re confident in your decision to be ‘done.’ I don’t think I’ll ever get there..

*AFM* tried a new brand today as it was all amazon had for next day delivery. Called “baby mad” wide strip tests? Saved my FMU and just dipped it at 11am... BFN. Dipped my last OPK which seem to be fading and no longer + now too. So wondering if maybe I did just ovulate. Although I really thought those tests could have been the start of something yesterday! I shamefully used all 4 FRER in one evening yesterday :oops: The POAS obsession is real..


----------



## kittykat7210

Keepsmiling91 said:


> *Jez *hahaha that’s exactly the same as me, Theo’s and Ella cots are next to each other with all the good intentions of using them. I think they’ve maybe used them 3 times? lol Re: the baby thing. I don’t know, I know mature + sensible me should say “nope, I’m officially done. 4 is more than enough.” ... but then there’s that other side that just loves being pregnant, and babies. But of course, they don’t stay babies for long! I’m honestly at my happiest when pregnant.
> 
> *Green* can’t wait for baby pic! Enjoy just having one little bundle this time, hope you’re getting lots of squishes whilst at the hospital and can enjoy baby.
> 
> *Gigs* :rofl: egg with stuff in it. Sounds actually quite appealing!
> 
> *CB* I’m on FB and totes adding you. Funny that you’ve seen my CM before seeing my face :rofl: Ahh it’s good to get to a point when you’re confident in your decision to be ‘done.’ I don’t think I’ll ever get there..
> 
> *AFM* tried a new brand today as it was all amazing had for next day delivery. Called “baby mad” wide strip tests? Saved my FMU and just dipped it at 11am... BFN. Dipped my last OPK which seem to be fading and no longer + now too. So wondering if maybe I did just ovulate. Although I really thought those tests could have been the start of something yesterday! I shamefully used all 4 FRER in one evening yesterday :oops: The POAS obsession is real..
> 
> View attachment 1062493
> View attachment 1062495

I have had a positive pregnancy test at time of ovulation before, so I would say you just ovulated xx


----------



## claireybell

Keeps ive peed on about 6 sticks in 1 day before :haha: Lol

I love being pg aswell but Haydens one done me right in, i have however told SO if we win the lottery i want another via IVF lol


----------



## Keepsmiling91

*CB* I think a lot of the number of babies we have is down to money. If I was rich with a huge house I’d love 5-6 kids x 

IC - something catching my eye think it’s the ident, but you know I just bought a pack of cheapies so got tests to burn! Either 8/9 dpo or 2dpo depending on which was true ovulation lol definitely going to look into that tempdrop Shae said about!


----------



## shaescott

Keeps if you increase the saturation there’s no pink, so I’m thinking indent


Green congrats on your little one! Sorry about the scary aftermath but glad you’re okay now.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Oh jeez, there's like 3 pages of posts to catch up on. Ok, I'm gonna do my best here...

Keeps - SO's mom and cousin (on his dad's side) knit and/or crochet, so Alex has 3 blankets from them combined, that blue/green/yellow one from me and one from my friend's mom. I need to learn how to do hats, so I can make all my kids hats and matching scarves for the colder months. :)
I do have an appt at 31 weeks for a 4D scan where we'll get a CD with pics and a video and apparently even a bear with the heartbeat recorded, so it'll play when you press it. I've never asked if a standard medical U/S clinic will do scans for a fee though.
Yay for Ella using a toddler bed now. Her and Theo are so cute. :)

Gigs - Congrats on AF. :)

kitty - I just added you on IG. lol

Green - Jesus, hearing stories like that just reaffirms my thinking that the majority of the medical community are just just a bunch of heartless dumbasses. (Not you though, shae) Glad to hear you and Memphis are doing well though and you got your VBAC.
Alex's hair was kind of a medium brown at birth, but it thinned out and then lightened up in the following months.

AFM, still no word from the MWs, so I guess no news is good news. Still feeling movements and can sometimes tell which side baby is on. On Friday night, Alex slept in his toddler bed. It took him about 20 mins to get to sleep with me sitting beside the bed. He then woke up and went back to sleep 3 times in a span of about 40 mins in the middle of the night and either SO or I sat with him til he went back to sleep. So, it was a mild success. I just wish he could sleep in that bed every night.
In other news, SO said he was talking to a work friend (who is currently house hunting) about various things he (the friend) has learned and advice he's been given and when SO got home that night, he said maybe we should try to get a place sooner rather than later. Like, before the new baby comes. So, I've just been gently trying to stoke that fire. I don't mind sending some emails and gathering info, I just want to know that he's gonna put in some decent effort too. So far, neither of us has done anything (except me checking my credit score: 822 *pops collar* lol), so I'll let you ladies know when there's anything to report.

Also, if anyone wants to add me on IG, my family friendly account is brandy.j.g and my slightly risque-r account is brandyjoy_sgh. DM me for FB. :)


----------



## shaescott

Pretty he’s so cute in the toddler bed awww! That’s awesome that your SO is thinking about getting a house sooner rather than later! I agree that no news is usually good news. 
Re: the medical community, I think most professions work with the 1/3 rule: 1/3 are terrible, 1/3 are okay, and 1/3 are great. Unfortunately some nurses and doctors get cocky and think they know everything after they’ve been working in the field for years, and that causes them to not listen to their patients. It’s very sad. I hope to be both competent and compassionate as a nurse.


----------



## mrs.green2015

RE: medical field- j totally agree with you shae in the 1/3 rule. I actually LOVE my OB. She's amazing and she actually delivered Memphis (super rare since I birthed in a large hospital and you just get whoever is on call). I think if she didn't take care of me it could have been worse. She was very cautious of the vbac the whole time. She supported it but was very clear she wanted me watched VERY close. I don't think anyone else would have listened when all I said was "I'm dizzy"

Pretty- that's amazing news on possible house hunting! That would be amazing to get moved before the new baby. 


Baby update: Memphis is in the nicu for jaundice. I'm taking a 10 minutes break before hearing back to go to his feeding time so I can breastfeed him. He's a breastfeeding champ so far. I was discharged and since the hospital is an hour from our house DH and I are staying in a hotel for now. No idea when I'm going to sleep when I have to go back to the hospital every 3 hours to feed.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh and RE having more babies. It's a big no from me. My body clearly doesn't want babies inside after 36 weeks and I'm not putting anymore babies are risk of being sick or nicu time


----------



## gigglebox

Green so sorry to read little Memphis is in nicu :( and that you're not allowed to stay! That breaks my heart. Biggest hugs to you and i hope he is released very soon :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh green that’s so hard! Glad you found a hotel. We have an organization a block away from where A was in PICU. They bought a building and basically allow parents of children in the hospital to stay for free and provide showers and meals as well. You don’t even have to sleep there, you can pop over for meals and a shower if you prefer to sleep in the room since PICU doesn’t have a shower. Hoping the jaundice and nicu stay are short lived


----------



## pacificlove

Green, sorry to hear Memphis is in the NICU, hope it is short-lived and you can all go home. Have the twins met their brother yet?

So... Sorry to anyone who has sent me PMs before... I just figured out where they go! Maybe if I smack my head into a wall a bit more often I could have got there a bit faster.
So.. go ahead PM me with your Facebook contacts ;)


----------



## gigglebox

:rofl: yeah this new format took a LOT to get used to!

Oy I am up for the third time with baby at 3am and he is trying to start the day. This sleep thing has been miserable. 

Makes me feel pretty sure of the "no more babies" decision!


----------



## shaescott

Green I’m sorry Memphis is in the NICU :( hopefully the jaundice will resolve quickly and he’ll be home in no time. 

Gigs yikes @ 3 am. I’m only awake at 5 am cuz I fell asleep at 6:30 pm yesterday. I hope sleep starts to get better soon.


----------



## claireybell

MrsGreen im so sorry to hear Memphis is in NICU, big hugs & i really feel for you that u cant stay with him xx hopefully will be a very short stay & with all the breastfeeding will boot the Jaundice away <3 

Urhh 3am Gigs zzzzZ snoozefest aswell! I was up at 2 & then again at 4:45 if it helps lol 

I not sure why BnB changed private Messages to ‘conversations’ #eyeroll.. if its not broke, dont fix it. 

Shae you’ll make a fab Nurse, anyone will be very lucky to gave u as their care giver :) 

Dobby thats great about the building next to the Hospital providing all of that, more hospitals need places like these


----------



## gigglebox

10:40 and we're up for our first time. Already shaping up to be a repeat of last night :roll: grrrrrrrrr
We are averaging 4 wake ups a night right now. Wtf.

Cb i'm sorry you're going through it too!

Kit any update?

Edit: 12:50, up again...this is seriously breaking me...oh joy i'm hearing thunder now...


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gigs I’m sorry that the wake ups are so frequent, it’s always hard when you’re desperate for sleep :hugs: 

I’m actually in a foreign country right now, so I won’t be testing again until the 25th :brat: but I suppose it’s a good thing because provided AF stays away and the spotting wasn’t this months period in theory I’ll get a fantastic definite line when I get back!!


----------



## Flueky88

CB he mentioned she might have to be cut off from the boob which really makes me sad. I don't want to ep or ff only. Nothing wrong with ff but I want her to primarily drink bm.

You should buy an omelette pan. No real worry of trying to flip it over. I love mine.

Keeps thanks. Tried mam but no luck :(
He looks like such a happy baby!! He's beautiful :)

Greenie congrats on baby Memphis arrival. I'm so sorry your nurse was not listening to you, that's unacceptable! I hope Memphis can leave nicu soon. Our hospital has a "Ronald McDonald" house where nicu families can stay free of charge. Maybe ask or at least if hotel can discount your stay?

Gigs I'm glad your paranoia started thus thread years ago! Yay for AF!

Poor DHs omelette usually looks like eggs with stuff in it because the first one I make doesn't set as nicely.

Sorry M isn't sleeping well. S usually wakes between 1 and 230 then again at 5ish. She does pretty well. I better sleep while i can. 

Pretty that's fantastic you may be getting a house together soon :)

Kitty no the suspense!!


----------



## gigglebox

It's 4:25, and the baby is up abd squirming. We're two ounces down and two diapers in already, and he is refusing more formula and opting instead to stare and me and squeal. Will he go back to sleep tonight or will he attempt another pre-5am morning? Your guess is as good as mine on this episode of--"Will I Sleep Anymore Tonight?"

Fluek I hope she stays a good sleeper for you! I think I just struck out with my babies. I thought Des was my good sleeper but in retrospect I do recall a few long nights and rage chucking bottles across the room...also a couple of tearful eyes as I rocked him and told hubs "we're never doing this again." :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs well dang she went less than 3 hours. She is a pretty good sleeper. V was freaking amazing though and I miss that. She was sleeping 8 hour stretch at this age. She spoiled me for sure.

AFM we are all finally getting better. I felt really bad Saturday evening. I think it was from walking around flea market for hours that afternoon. I had this horrible headache and I felt so stopped up with congestion. However it was such an amazing feeling being sans baby Saturday for 6 hours! I felt like my own person again. We still had V with us but she is easy by herself. Plus she really enjoyed not sharing me. Sitter will be watching S this Saturday too for 5.5 hours. Maybe I'll take a bath or something :)


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, so you turn the lights on for your night feeds? I am a strong believer in doing everything in the dark (maybe one of those small plug in lights on the wall) and no talking, no picking up (works for us as we co-sleep). 

E now needs to be put into bed for his daytime naps. Then around 7 he again needs sleep, so I put him in our bed (fed) and at our bedtime we quietly join him, change diaper, feed and he goes right back to bed. 
What's interesting is that he goes to sleep so much easier without us fussing around him during the day and at "his bedtime". My midwife says some babies just need no stimulation to go to sleep. 

Does anyone else feel like a chamber maid when constantly emptying out your child's potty?
Seriously, I feel like I am starting to understand why rich people paid someone to do that 200 years ago....
Not exactly complaining, our garbage is getting so much lighter ;)


----------



## shaescott

Kitty wow that’s so long to wait, I’d be going crazy! But true that if you’re pregnant you’ll have an amazing line when you get back. Has the spotting stopped completely? What country are you in, are you vacationing or visiting someone?

Gigs so sorry about being up so many times and so early :( I’m sure that really messes with your mental health and ability to function during the day. Sending “sleep through the night” vibes and love :hugs:

PL lol @ chamber maid :haha: I emptied sooo many urinals and a few bedpans during clinical last semester, now I’m gonna start thinking of myself as a chamber maid (when I do it) for kicks and giggles :rofl:

Flueks hopefully the issues resolve with feeding S :hugs:

Sorry that’s all I can remember, much love to those I missed.
AFM I had my first day of solo hostessing today... and the seating computer went down for about half an hour. I was just putting people wherever was clean and hoping for the best, I kept apologizing to the servers cuz I was probably sitting them unevenly but I didn’t have a paper chart I could use. But overall I did okay and they understood that I was overwhelmed with the computer being down and being new.


----------



## shaescott

Anyone know anything about strength/weight training? I went to a full body barbell + free weights class (it was all women so less intimidating for me, thank goodness) 1.5 weeks ago and I was in pain for a solid 5 days, I couldn’t do stairs for 4 days and I could barely walk for 3, and my arms and shoulders hurt for 3 days. I haven’t gone back since cuz I’m lazy, and I’m thinking of going tonight (not to a class, just the gym in general). 
SO’s brother does weight training and told me to do separate days for different body parts so I’m at least partially functional afterwards, eg. leg day, core day, arm day, etc. So I’m thinking of doing lower body early in the week, core in the middle, and upper body towards the end of the week. It’s just pretty intimidating for me to do it outside of a class cuz idk much about it lol. They have a core-specific class so I’m planning to use that for core day but they don’t have classes specifically for upper or lower body. 
I know I haven’t mentioned cardio, I do plan on doing a little cardio but not a ton, I’m not trying to lose weight but rather get stronger. I figured I’d do a bit as a warmup for leg day and maybe go to a spin class or something occasionally. 
Anyway, any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry for triple posting and selfish posting in advance lol

I went to the gym for leg day. It went well for the most part. I did angled leg presses, seated leg extensions, prone leg curls (they didn’t have seated), calf raises, and barbell squats. Only issue was, the squat rack barbell without weights is still too heavy (I think 45 lbs) for me to squat with :rofl: I can’t get all the way down with proper technique. The one time I did, I nearly didn’t make it back up. I could feel them in my back instead of my legs and glutes (which sounds like a back injury waiting to happen). So I ended up doing some air squats with proper technique to make sure I exercised the right muscles. Hopefully if I practice I’ll be able to get all the way down with the bar eventually. I’ve got the remember to consciously use my legs muscles. Oh and a funny tidbit, the barbell at the squat rack was on a lower rack and I needed to put it on the proper height rack... I tried to pick it up... it barely budged. I had to squat just to pick it up to put it where I needed it to do the actual squats. That worked out cuz I wasn’t going down with it, just up. 
Drank my protein shake too fast and now I’m nauseous, so today was just a heck of a lot of learning experiences :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Shae I’m not gonna lie, I skimmed all your gym and exercise stuff. Clearly I’m avoidant of more than just the actual activity. Good for you though.

Gigs sorry about the sleep issues. I have a couple of friends with babies 4-5 months old and they’ve definitely been having a terrible time lately with theirs babies’ sleep. I say hang in there because things always change!

Flueks is S finally taking a bottle since you were able to leave her for 6 hours? That’s awesome if so. Also I’m wondering what actually happens if a baby refuses a bottle but mama has to go back to work. They must get milk somehow? Tilly also never took a bottle, but luckily I had a lot of time off. It’s shocking that 16 weeks is considered good. Is that full pay?

Pretty glad the u/S went well other than revealing gender. The tech told me at my scan without any issues so can’t be a Canadian thing. Wonder if you go to a different place next time; their policy might be different. Alex is so cute btw. I added you on IG!

PL way to go L on potty training! And your poor cat :( raccoons look so cute but are absolutely vicious. Even the squirrels are a bit aggressive too here ha.

Keeps any more updates?

Kit FX you return for a nice surprise!

Green hope baby Memphis is doing well in the NICU and will be home with you before you know it. Can’t remember if you said but have the boys seen him yet?

I had more to respond to but it’s almost 1am and my memory is shot, I’m sorry.


----------



## DobbyForever

Deleting my IG. Someone tried to hack into it (no clue why)


----------



## claireybell

Urhh Dobby that sucks, sorry! Will u be creating a new one or just leaving it for the times being?

Gigs bless u.. its crappy when they’re up loads in the night, i had another sh**ty night aswell so i feel your pain hun! Hayden keeps waking & pulling his dummy out & starts whinging uhh either its teeth or food related! I may start him on the 6+Months cereal formula i used to give Nuala.. and so the elimination starts! SO felt the need to tell me at 4:30 this morning ‘he needs more Milk’ :angry: i told him to do one at that hr ffs he doesnt know what he eats or anything in the day as he just not interested! Grr

Flueks thats great Serena is adjusting a lil bit with others when your not around, it is nice having some personal time here n there. Sorry it may look like u have to completely cut her off the boob hun, you may be able to just give her the odd night or first morning feed when she starts taking the bottle a bit better maybe?!

We actually have a Ronald McDonald house in the University Hospital here in Southampton, i forgot about that, they’re so great there, our friends Daughter is in hospital atm after heart surgery & they stay there quite abit

Shae SO does the gym thing 4 nights a week, 2 days on, 1 day break & then 2 days back on again but each time they do a diff body weights so your not in a ton of pain at once, i hope your bods feeling ok now :)

MrsGreen i hope Memphis is doing better now :)

Pacific Lol @ housemaid haha! Being potty trained has money saving perks aswell hehe!

Ooh Kitty are u on hols anywhere nice?? Hope spotting has stopped & af stays away to reveal a blazing BFP for you 

07:26 - Gotta get sorted for school run shortly!


----------



## gigglebox

Starting to think this is run of the mill sleep bs and teeth. I just wish he woukd stop with this trying to start every morning between 3 and 4 malarkey! We're up again now, been up for a half an hour or so (it's 4:40) and he's yammering away.

Actually no, I'm quite cold to him at night. Since I don't nurse anymore I don't remove him from the cosleeper, I don't turn any lights on, and I don't talk to him. Most of the time he passes back out quickly UNLESS it's past 3am. Then he's ready to party.

Kit fingers super tightly crossed you'll be coming home to a BIG ol' positive test! Enjoy your vacation!

Shae your gym tips look sound to me. Once you go more you won't be in as much pain after. Also i know some muscle groups you can work out moreoften than others. I think it's bigger ones...like thighs and abs? Something like that.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks guys! I’m in Tenerife for 2 weeks, it’s lovely! We went hiking yesterday so my legs are a little sore today, spotting has completely stopped now and getting lots of CM so I’m not drinking very much at all just incase!

Shae in terms of gym if you want to do squats but can’t lift the barbell easily then the weighted balls are quite good to squat with, that’s what I started on! Or just normal dumbbells in each hand!


----------



## claireybell

I Really hope Myles’ constant waking is short lived Gigs :hugs: 

Hayden hardly napped yesterday so last night was fun Urghh! 

Ooooh Kitty Tenerife niiiiiice!!! Have a lovely chillaxed time & fab that spotting has stopped :) im feeling good vibes for you eee!


----------



## shaescott

Jez lol totally understand

Dobs that’s odd, can you not just change the password? Or are you worried someone is specifically targeting you?

CB yeah I’m trying the specific body groups at a time thing. I’m feeling okay this morning. I was working out 12 hours ago so I might feel worse tonight and tomorrow but so far my legs only ache when I do stairs, so I know I didn’t overdo it this time. Sorry about lack of nap for Hayden. 

Gigs hm I’ll look into the bigger muscle groups thing. Sorry that post-3am means party time, hopefully that resolves. 

Kitty ooo thanks for the tip re: squats. Had to look up Tenerife, it looks lovely! Are you staying at a beach resort? Glad the spotting has stopped!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, for work out: if you are that sore doing squats id remove the weights. Your body is its own weight, keep the quality of your exercise and do it correctly, if not doing it right you may do more harm then good to yourself in the long run or being ineffective.. Thats also how you set yourself up for had habits.in my opinion...

Gigs, dang sorry for another rough night... Fx it's just a quick phase and you can laugh about it soon.

Cb, it's lovely not having to put L into diapers, although pull ups are a lot more expensive... we've started putting the potty into his room at night and he has used it. Usually he uses it a couple of times after his bedtime (as an act of avoiding bed)


DH visited a former coworker and his wife the other day. They have a 9 month old who is the size of our not quite 4 month old. The part that is still nagging my mind: Everytime the baby just looked like it was about to make a noise they'd shove the pacifier into her mouth. They also only like her on her back especially if it looks like she wants to move they just push her over to be back on her back. They discourage her from moving... Why would someone discourage their child? Am i missing something?


----------



## DobbyForever

Leaving it be cus I can’t find the f*ing delete button :rofl:

Sorry will catch up today was last day of school and chaos chaos chaos


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y'all. Yeah with Lev this teething phase lasted until he was over a year old soooo...I will hope for, at the least, just waking up once a night instead of 128383993 times. This is the curse of early teethers I suppose. But this kid seems to not be a fan of sleep in general. He's fighting bedtime as I type. Wtf. Barely any naps today, too. I also hope this is a phase.

Also he started rolling front to back. In my experience milestones disrupt sleep too...

Pl that is super weird. Things like that make me so uncomfortable...are they first time parents?


----------



## claireybell

I was just going to ask that aswell if they are first time parents, stressed out at possible crying so pop the dummy in.. :-/ I wish Hayden would roll over, he tries but moves about on his back. 

Pacific, its great that he’s using the potty though.. does he have a snuggle toy or dummy for bedtime? 

Nuala sat on the potty HURRAH!! Lol! She didn’t pee or poop though but she sat on it twice in hope of a wee & she said ‘finished’ lol! Which is good as we’re moving in the right direction :) She got so upset she didn’t want the nappy on & moaned about sitting but then suddenly did it! Woop!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I wanna say that one of them has children from a previous relationship.
So I am not missing something here and weirded out by it..
Apparently I fell asleep while typing so shall add to this post.

Cb, hurrah for trying out the potty. That's a good start!

I'll be damned, E woke up at 530 and that is a first, he was ok testing for a while and then fell asleep again. Since L didn't fall asleep until 10 pm yesterday, he slept until 730, so that was our saving grace..


----------



## claireybell

Hope Logan isn’t too stroppy today for you Pacific. Is that E’s first long night slept through?


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I honestly couldn't tell you... We co-sleep and my brain just automatically reaches for baby when he makes a noise and feeds him. Most of the time I don't even fully wake up for it and therefore don't have a clear recollection of what happened during the night. Based on the longer naps he's taking during the day, I'd guess he takes 5-6hour stretches at night too.

In good news, L started bringing his own pee to the bathroom toilet today and I get relief from feeling like a chamber maid, just have to make sure he actually peed before he carries it off so I can reward after. 
No idea what sparked his own interest in bringing his pee away and flushing


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you. Not sure about focusing on specific muscles on certain days. I was using gym to lose weight so I did cardio, weights and cardio days without focusing on a particular area.

Jez I know. It's horrible how early US moms have to go back. It really puts a damper on BFing. It technically is unpaid. I had to use my medical leave hours (1 week) and vacation hours (i think I had 100 hrs). If you have a shirt term disability policy you can get money from that. I had one with 2 week wait period then paid weekly x4 weeks for V delivery at 60% your normal pay. It would be 6 weeks for a C section. I saved up money to help make up for lost income

She drank 1/2 to 1 oz in those 6 hours. Sitter thought the bottle nipple was too long for her and recommended playtex bottle. I bought the ventaire and some petite nipples. More on that in my update. Also I'm thinking babies eventually cave. I mean surely they will...


CB thank you. Yes I'm glad she did alright other than barely eating and not napping. I know it'll take time. Well I hope she'll accept both as I probably wouldn't be able to keep up with ep. I was really thankful they have a Ronald McDonald house there but even more thankful we didn't have to utilize it. It's a blessing for many families.

Pacific wow poor baby. Moving should be encouraged for sure and popping a pacifier in so much will make it harder for baby to wean off it. I loved a pacifier but really only used as a sleep aid and to comfort after shots. S is pretty resistance to pacifiers sadly. 

Yay for L bringing his waste to the bathroom. He's doing awesome!!

Gigs sorry he's sleeping poorly. Milestones and teething can certainly disrupt sleep. S hasn't slept as well because of her cold.


AFM Bought playtex bottles with petite nipples. She latches on and will actively suck for a brief time. I actually managed to get her to take 1/2 oz. I used a different formula too. I'm hoping she will do better tomorrow for sitter. She'll only be there 4.5 hours. 

I'm considering sleep training her so I can stop bedsharing. I just really want her to get adjusted to sleeping on her own and I want the bed back for DH and I. I'll wait until she's over the cold though. I think it's going to be rough and would prefer to do before I return to work. I'll absolutely feed her if she wakes hungry but she needs to sleep independently. 

I'm getting quite sad I return in just under 2weeks.


----------



## shaescott

PL yeah that’s odd, I can see them being scared of the baby rolling over and getting hurt but putting a pacifier in at any noise too makes it seem like a pattern of behavior that is concerning. I’d be weirded out by it too. 

Flueks fx’d the new bottles will work tomorrow!

AFM, brought little sister fishing with SO for the first time. She caught her first fish! We kept catching babies though so they all got thrown back. Since getting home from fishing I’ve been feeling very nauseous and heavy headed and dizzy so that’s super fun. I’ve also been getting easily overheated today and yesterday (no fever though). Noticed a bit of EWCM finally, my O is already late, hopefully it’ll happen soon. It’s possible my symptoms are from a hormone surge. We’ll see what my temp is in the AM.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck Fluek. Not sure if you recall but I struggled getting Myles to not sleep on me but we did it :) honestly i can't even remember how that transition happened...but here we are. Now if only I coukd get him to nap outside the swing:..


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sounds like you guys had fun :)

Gigs thank you. She's still a little sick so not ready yet and damn I looked at her sweet sleeping face and it weakened my resolve some. This girl won't nap in a swing. She in rare occasion falls asleep in car seat but that's it other than me. I set her down in rnp (before recall) and she napped in it for her first 3 to 4 weeks then would wake immediately after that. It's going to be rough :( she is so different from V. V had a stage where she was clingy but she outgrew it quickly and we only bedshared a handful of times. 



S is getting long. In fact I think we will move up to 3 to 6 month clothes before too long because of her height rather than weight. 

Oh and pretty sure DH has pink eye :( I hope the rest of us don't catch it.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh no pink eye is no fun, fx’d it doesn’t spread around

So I’m guessing I was correct about hormones affecting me yesterday, because my temp jumped half a degree. I even double checked it cuz it was such a difference lol.


----------



## shaescott

That dang nausea just isn’t going away... I woke up still nauseous and bleh feeling. Took a zofran. Took a nap, and woke up at 3:45 pm with the nausea back at full force, heavy headed, etc. So I just took another zofran and I’m just really hoping I don’t throw up, but I do wonder if it’s not going to go away until I do.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I hope nausea is gone now. I hate that and vomiting .


Guys she drank 2 oz yesterday!!!! So playtex bottle with petite slow flow nipple is our winner. However I've got to do some formula finding. She didn't want to drink similac pro advanced. I tried the enfamil infant sample I had snd that's what sge drank 0.5 oz and then 2 oz of. However, she was gassy for the sitter and not happy about it. I tried burping her really well Friday so I'm thinking it's just the formula. I have samples of enfamil gentlease so I'll try it next. I want to give her as much breastmilk but I'm not being a slave to the pump by pumping between feedings. I'll pump to replace one if we are apart and possibly when she's sttn. 

So far no one else has caught his pink eye. We all left him home while we went to a birthday party for my nephew. I had a fun time and my mom was there to help me. S did surprisingly well for both car rides. She cried a little on way there but never reached "banshee" mode. Ah it was so nice.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks im so glad the Playtex bottles seem to be doing the trick :) What Formula is she having?

Shae fishing sounded great fun, is your sickness Hormone related?

I had to google Pink eye, its Conjuntivitis :( I’ve had that a few times over the years.. hope your hubs doesn’t have it Flueks its horrid!

In other news, Hayden has been having some fruity/veges all mashed up, bringing his poops to a whole new level Lol! :sick:

My bestie came round on Friday & i got so drunk i was completely hanging most of yesterday lol! She was supposed to go home at 11:30pm but left at 2:30 uhhh! Then Hayden had me up at 5:45! No sleep for the wicked but self inflicted! Just made me realise that this is why i don’t like getting drunk, i just cant do the next morning & SO was rubbish & slept most if day, i wont be doing it again in a hurry! But i did have a reeeeally good evening & so much laughing :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yay for bottle/nipple success!!! Hopefully you’ll find a formula that works well for her. Glad the pink eye is contained for now. 

CB aw sorry about the lack of sleep after drinking, it’s always awful when you can’t sleep in after getting drunk. Glad you had a good time that night though. I’ve heard adding solids makes baby poop horrendous, sorry you’re dealing with that :(

So today my mom randomly pulled out two journals and gave one each to my sister and I... they were journals in which she wrote TO us starting when she was pregnant with us. Mine went through age 2 and then had a few entries when I was 5. Apparently my mom bought 18 (yes, 18) tomato plants one summer when I was 2 and we had an abundance of cherry tomatoes and I absolutely loved them and ate a ton of them but they gave me diarrhea... which means that nothing has changed :rofl: except that I get my tomatoes from the store, we haven’t grown tomatoes in years. Anyway the journal is super adorable and now I definitely want to do that for my kids when I have them. 
Here are a few pages:



Nausea-wise, the heavy-headedness came back around 7 pm but not the nausea. That resolved after lying down for a bit. We’ll see what tomorrow brings. Guessing it’s either hormonal or diet related?


----------



## Flueky88

Cb I tried enfamil infant most recently. Will try their gentlease this week. DH was confirmed pink eye yesterday. Now my left eye is a little red and scratchy so I most likely have it now :( ugh!!!!!

Sorry for the hangover. They are terrible and I can only imagine mixing it with sleep deprivation. Hope you get rest tonight 

Shae that's really cool about the journal. I should do something like that and add it to the baby books.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Same story from me, SO hogging the computer for days and still fairly tired. I also am reading everything, but I feel like I'm barely retaining, so I'll do my best to comment.

PL - If L is walking his pee to the bathroom and not spilling, that's pretty impressive. And ya, that's pretty weird that that couple won't let their baby move around. I would've straight up asked why.

Flueky - Yay for finding a bottle S will take. Good luck with the sleep training. I really gotta make sure I'm more strict with sleep training with this new baby. I swear, Alex would only ever nap on me. Or just any warm body. Sorry to hear DH has pink eye and that sucks about having to go back to work so soon. :(

shae - Sorry you've been feeling so nauseous. FX it stays away. And that journal is so cute. I kept one when I was pg with Alex, but I literally stopped writing in it as soon as I told SO I was pg (at 24 weeks) and haven't kept any journal with this new baby. I also haven't filled in any of the baby book I bought for Alex. Mom of the year over here. lol 

kitty - FX you'll get a BFP when you get home. :)

AFM, everything for the convertible crib I ordered for SO's place has arrived except for the mattress protector, so I just brought the one from my place. It's now all set up and I'm pretty sure Alex slept through the night last night AND didn't roll out of bed. So, I think that's a win.
On the house front, SO asked me a couple days ago when we wanted to contact a real estate agent. He was gonna do it that night, and then his computer got the blue screen of death and when it booted back up, he just started watching YouTube videos and playing Minesweeper. Gonna see if I can kick his butt to do it today.
So, anyone doing anything special for father's day? I made a full breakfast for SO and Alex had made a cute card at daycare. We're also going to a Chinese buffet for lunch, but he doesn't know yet. ;)


----------



## claireybell

Oh Flueks no that’s rubbish, has he been given any drops for it? I know theres eye drops you can buy over the counter to try & eliminate the bacteria from it.. I’ve not heard of those formulas but they’re probs like the ones in uk, the Gentlease sounds like a comfort milk, ive used them before & found them quite good after bf’ing, more gentle on their lil tums :)

Pretty, did your SO like the buffet lunch for Fathers day? Aww cute bumpy pic :) 

Its Fathers day in uk aswell today, we took kiddies to an indoor soft play, so many pg ladies there, found myself in the ‘i miss my bump’ kinda mood lol! 

Ahhh Shae those diarys are such a lovely keepsake. I wish i had done something like that with mine now lol! Does your Mum ever refer to you as Shrimp?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh no, I hope the scratchy eye goes away and is nothing! Good luck with formulas. My mom wrote in the journal that she used similac low iron for me to supplement breast milk (low supply due to return to work and me eating like a grown man) cuz regular iron made me grumpy lol, idk if they even make those anymore. 

Pretty yay for getting stuff moved, STTN, and SO being more willing to pursue real estate options! For father’s day we gave my dad a funny Star Wars card and way too much beef jerky, then sent him on a date with my mom since they never get to spend time alone together lol. They also went to a Chinese buffet. Odd for Father’s Day that the kids weren’t there but whatever. 

CB no she never calls me shrimp, I think they dropped that nickname at the 20 week ultrasound when they changed my nickname to Rocky. Apparently my grandmother sent me a Christmas card while my mom was pregnant with me addressed to Rocky. But I don’t remember ever being called Rocky by anyone as a kid. I have a 2 syllable name so there’s no real point in having a nickname for it lol, they specifically picked my name because they didn’t want people giving me unapproved nicknames. 

AFM my temp dropped back down today so I’m thinking the nausea may have been a virus and not ovulation. My sister has been nauseous today, I’ve been feeling pretty okay. I think I’m fertile though because my cervix is a bit higher and I’ve been getting fertile CM so I’ll probably O soon.


----------



## claireybell

Hope your feeling abit better though Shae :hugs: & lol at the Rocky nickname when in utero hehe!


----------



## claireybell

I see u lurking Kitty :haha: i hope your having a lovely sunny hollybops ;)


----------



## shaescott

CB thanks, I only had a few little episodes of heavy-headedness but not really any nausea today, so that’s good. 

Thinking of dyeing my hair back to red again (I did this exact same dance last summer lol). The brass just won’t go away no matter how much purple or blue shampoo I soak it in. I’m feeling very impulsive and want to do it right now but I have dry shampoo in my hair so I can’t, it needs to not have any products in it. Idk, I just think the red gave me a fiery vibe and people always thought it was natural so clearly it didn’t look bad, I really liked it... I’ve definitely imagined myself getting married with red hair and I feel like red hair kinda identifies with my soul if that makes sense (probably not, it’s just hair). I have work on Tuesday so I don’t want to dye my hair the day before work cuz if it comes out bright I won’t have time to wash it to tone it down. So I’d probably dye it Tuesday night or Wednesday. Idk. I’m glad I can’t dye it right now cuz I’m super impulsive and totally would. If hair grew much faster than it does and I could grow my natural color out fully in a couple months I don’t think I’d be tempted to dye my hair back cuz it would be nice to have maintenance free hair but life doesn’t work that way so...

What do you guys think? 

Reference pics for those who haven’t seen me with red hair:

(Please ignore the overdrawn eyebrows in the lower right, I am terrible at makeup and was experimenting lol)


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty yeah I wasn't counting on bed sharing as I only did it a few times with V. I think it's harder this time because I knew if I didn't get sleep I was SOL with caring for toddler during the day. Also didn't want her to wake ftim any crying.

Looks like a good breakfast and love the bump. Is it today you go to mw about your scan?

CB no otc antibiotic drops but he was prescribed some. No one ekse has came down with it.

well it didn't seem to work as she wouldn't suck the bottle. I think it was tge taste and I don't blame her it smelt awful.

Shae thanks something just irritated my eye, but talk about awful timing. I say go for dyeing hair red again

AFM ugh so tired from not sleeping well for weeks now. Well last night wasn't bad but I could use sleeping 12 hours lol. 

Pink eye didn't spread thankfully. Girls are pretty much back to normal. S doesn't seem to like gentlease taste so back to square one.


----------



## claireybell

Oh no.. Flueks do they sell Aptamil in US? All mine have had this, so close to breastmilk :) sorry shes refusing the other.. 

Shae your too cute :hugs: The colour really suits you, your very similar looking to my niece, her hairs naturally that red


----------



## shaescott

Flueks glad pink eye didn’t spread.

CB I wish my hair was naturally red :cry: I had reddish hair as a baby but it went away, I looked like a carrot top in pictures (I took a picture of the printed picture lol). My mom described it in her journal as dark honey with red tones before it changed.


So I dyed my hair red but the ends didn’t really take cuz I didn’t process them long enough, so I have copper roots and copper toned dark blonde everything else. So I’m just gonna re-dye it and process it for longer. I did it like I was just doing upkeep and I should’ve dyed the whole head the same amount of time cuz it wasn’t already red. My mistake. But I’m going to the store in the morning anyway so I’ll grab one while I’m there and fix it up. I figure I’ll add dye to the roots a little later than the rest of it cuz I want it to even out. Once I get it evened out I’ll post pics of it.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Sorry this is gonna be a selfish post, so I'll try to keep it brief and post again later. 

MW appt had to be pushed back by a day, but I got my results. Apparently the tech didn't get all the spine pics she needed, but all the pics she did get look good. The MW gave me a req to get the rest of the pics, if I wanted, which I do and I'll get them done early next week probably. Placenta is posterior and it's confirmed we're having another boy. Send me some viable girly baby dust for my next pregnancy. -.-

SO has yet to contact the realtor still. First he says he doesn't want to have to move this year, then he says we should try to get a place before the new baby comes, now he's dragging his feet with less than 18 weeks to go. Sometimes I dunno how I put up with him. 

Alex has slept in his own bed for the last 4 nights without waking up or falling out. So, yay for that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry all been skimming but I went in a little mommy vacation for the weekend to recharge/celebrate my birthday. Went to San Juan Island to see orcas but didn’t see any! Came home and hopped on a whale tour in Monterey and saw four :). My mom says that it’s a sign that this year my happiness is closer than I think it is.

But to enjoy my vk I turned my phone off most of the day and now it’s hard to get back into check it all the time lol


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, sorry DH is unmotivated again. Ask him for his must have list and contact the realtor yourself?
We are still somewhat looking too, but have realized that the market just doesn't have what we want... So will probably wait at least a year.
Congratulations on boy!

Dobs, awesome for your mini vacation and whale watching! Hope you got some well deserved rest! Did you leave A with your mom?

Afm, busy month ahead still. Saw family last weekend (5 hour trip one way!), Attending a wedding next weekend, DH goes down island again during the week for work (5 hour trip one way). Weekend at home, then we go down to family the following week for sil baby shower and family visiting from across the country. 3 days later DH flies to st. Louise... 3rd week of July should calm down a bit......

L still fights on bedtime, he will not stay in bed now that the rails are off. He's been falling asleep around 930 or 10 pm at night. Any advice?


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ladies! Still around but I'm dealing with copious amounts of anxiety recently and basically everything, even unexpected things, has been triggering it so I've been avoiding like everything basically. I think things have just been amplified because lack of sleep. I broke down the other night...realized an average night of sleep for me is from 10pm to 6am and getting up 3-4 times in between to change & feed baby. I can't be sure but he may be an even worse sleeper than Levin was and that is saying something. And now he's "growing out of" his evening snooze.it's almost 10pm and he last napped at 3 in the car. We've been trying to get him to go to sleep for over an hour now (he has literally just now passed out).

Anyway.

Pretty, at this point I'm pretty stoked about not having to deal with any girls if that means anything. When I see my rambunctious boys play, it makes me happy I don't have the annoyed daughter bitching about her brothers. It has actually been really amazing and lovely watching my older two play together, even despite the 5 year age gap. At this point I can't imagine not having my boys. Glad things are going well.

Shae the red looks good. I actually started a journal like that before i was even pregnant with Des...I think there are a few entries up into his first year or ao but i didn't keep up with it. I'd like to start one for the other two kids but...time.

PL what about bedside rails, just the short ones that stop them from rolling out? Other than that I got nothing. Like all annoying things in parenting, I'm sure it's a phase that will work itself out over time. Just be consistent I guess...?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry to hear he's such a bad sleeper! No real advice.. I however did recently figure out that E sleeps better on his own during the day, no longer on me or the couch as L plays. Nope, on his own in our bedroom. When I notice he gets tired, I plop him down and he's out light a lightbulb in a matter of minutes. We do the same around 7pm, then between 10 and 11 we join him, wake for a last diaper and feed and he's out again.
It's just that he prefers no distractions now for falling asleep.
I would bet his overtiredness was keeping him up. To them being tired is stressful, which then keeps them up making them more tired and more stressed. A downward spiral. 

As for L, his crib mattress is so low, we don't even worry about rolling out at this point. 
In funny news: L keeps fussing about spiders, so today DH had the idea that we'd tell him he has to stay in his bed or the spiders come out. 
We just figured out that parents probably came up with the idea of "monsters living under the bed" to keep their children in bed... Do we feel smart or played by our parents or what!
DH told L 10 minutes ago and it's silent back there!

Or maybe we just ruined everything....


----------



## shaescott

Pretty glad everything looks good so far with baby, hopefully you’ll get your girl next time. Sorry your SO is dragging his feet re: buying a house.

Dobs glad you had a little mom vacation, you deserve it!

Gigs sorry about the anxiety and poor sleep :hugs:

PL lol @ spiders under the bed. Hopefully it works out in your favor!

So I re-dyed my hair. It came out brighter than I meant it to but red fades fast so I’m not upset about it, it’ll be normal looking after a few washes. Here’s a pic where it doesn’t look too bright cuz my bedroom has crappy lighting lol

I’m pretty excited to be a redhead again, it’s like I’m wearing my fiery personality lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - Well, I know he likes the restaurant we went to, but I didn't tell him where we were going, so he was all apprehensive and suspicious. He doesn't like being the centre of attention, so I feel like he might have been worried that I had something up my sleeve. Most of the meal was fine, and then Alex got a little ansty and loud and SO just got quiet and spent the rest of the meal on his phone. He seemed ok not long after we got home, so I dunno. He just gets like that sometimes.

shae - What does STTN mean? Glad to hear you're feeling better. And if you wanna go red, go red. YOLO. I'm going through a red phase right now and will probably keep it going once the new baby is here and into the new year.

Flueky - Wishing you a good night's sleep and some luck with S's formula pickiness. Good to here the girls are better and pink eye free. :)

PL - When it rains, it pours, eh? That all does sound pretty busy. Just try not to get too stressed and enjoy the calm once things have settled down. And can't really offer much advice in regards to the actual bedtime. That's what time Alex usually falls asleep. I sit right in front of his bed though to keep him from getting up, though he doesn't usually fight me on that. Could you or DH give that a try?

In new news, SO FINALLY just sent an email to the realtor an hour or so ago, so I guess we'll be hearing back tomorrow and then taking things from there. Wish us luck.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty- STTN means sleeping through the night. Yay for SO contacting the realtor, fx’d things go well!


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, im so sorry the sleeping is really bad still, big hugs hun.. Anxiety is definitely elevated with lack of sleep! Haydens sleep is horrendous aswell atm :( def feeling your pain! I agree with Pacific in the overtired-ness downward spiral aswell just adding to it :hugs:

Pacific, same issue here aswell with Nuala, lighter evenings aswell i think but we put her to bed at 7/7:30 & shes awake until 9ish its crazy?! Shes in a toddler bed aswell & can get out as she pleases, crying at the stairgate across her door! She stopped doing this last summer uhhh! Sadly no advice.. just hoping they snap out of it.. omg did the Spiders/monster thing work? Lol! 

Well, Hayden has just cut tooth no2! Both bottom teeth now. Hes disvovered his boice & screams/growls loudly like one of those Purple Minions from Despicable Me 2 lol! But when he wakes at night, hes doing it?!! Grrr! Hes needs his own bedroom now, im sure the movement of us in the bed stirs him too..!

Aww Pretty congrats on baby blue hun :boy: Hopefully the realtor will come back to your SO very soon! More space is always a bonus & needed when more squiggles are added to the mix :) hope you dont need to wait long for your other scan piccys. Do u need to go back in for more pics of babys spine?

Oooh Shae, loving your hair luvvy!


----------



## claireybell

Nuala & Hayden, she looks massive haha!


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, yes we've tried staying in his room. The moment we leave he's up again. And quite frankly we don't feel like spending 3 hours in his room. The night I did it,he was up until 930, just playing by himself. Then I left briefly, he jumped up as soon as the door closed so I went back. I left him at 10 again and he was up again. Then I changed tactics, and just ignored the fact. He was asleep shortly after, probably totally exhausted. 

Well he stayed in his bed last night.. we told him about the spiders that would come out if he didn't stay in bed.... Bad parenting!? He woke up at 430am and needed help pulling up his pants but went right back to sleep, stayed asleep until 8. 

Cb,so adorable! Do they all get along quite well?


----------



## claireybell

Does he go to bed with pull ups pants? Hes doing really well.. :thumbup: 

Yeah they all get on quite well, Riley winds Nuala up & vice versa but they’re cute together in the mornings when they both all sleepy lol! Rileys great with Hayden, always trying to make him laugh bless :)


----------



## Flueky88

CB don't have that brand here, thank you though.

Aww he's getting his teeth in quick now. Seems once it starts they just keep sprouting lol. So sweet him and Nuala.

Pretty girly vibes for your next pregnancy if you give me boy ones for mine :haha: glad Alex is doing well in his new bed :)

Dobby your vaca sounds great and I hope it recharged your soul :)

Pacific make sure L naps earlier or maybe wake him earlier in morning? As for getting out of bed, is it really a problem? V did some at first but she usually always sleeps on her bed mattress now. I slept on the floor many times at sleepovers, I couldn't now though.

Shae loving the hair! I may dye mine again sometime.

Gigs I hope your anxiety gets better soon. Oh and I know it was directed to pretty but have to say I'm definitely dreading the teenage girl phase. Moody and witchy x2 :(

Sorry M is such a bad sleeper. S isn't doing so well any more.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - I don't NEED the pics, but if I'm being offered another chance to see my baby, I'll take it. We went this evening to see if there was any walk in space at the clinic. The req says they should've been open til 8pm, but the sign on the dorr said 7pm. And they close at 6pm on Fridays and apparently Saturdays are hella busy, so I think I'll try to go early Tuesday afternoon.
Aww, they look so cute. Can't wait to take pics like this of mine. :)

shae - Looks like your hair turned out pretty nice and natural. :)

PL - Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Thankfully these sleep issues don't last forever.

Flueky - Deal! lol

AFM, the realtor got back to us and suggested meeting very soon at SO's place so she can assess it's value properly and help get us started with this process. SO replied suggesting Sunday and now we're waiting to hear back again. Looks like we'll be doing a lot of cleaning over the next couple days. I just busted through a big pile of pots and pans, but there's still lots more to do.
In other news, SO jokingly asked if it's time for us to start fighting about names. I said I remembered Matthew, Auston, and Liam being runners up last time. He brought up Benjamin and then started listing off characters from the show Vikings. At one point though, he suggested the 2nd child should have a B name since the first child has an A name and maybe if I'm very lucky, we'll get to the point where we'll need a C name. Uh, ya, the only things that will stop me from having a 3rd child are severe fertility issues or if I'm dead. lol. This is a matter of when, not if. Anywho, really gonna push for Matthew, but we'll see.
Lastly, when SO sent the original email to the realtor, he referred to me as his GF. He still to this day has never asked me out. Hopefully I'll grow the balls to talk to him about this and see if I can get him to ask me properly, so we'll have a real anniversary.
OH! And I was able to feel kicks from the outside of my stomach today. :D


----------



## claireybell

Ooh great news about realtor & new place shopping ;) Love the name Matthew, always a classic in my eyes & never goes out of fashion, plus when they get to teenage years ‘Matty’ or ‘Matt’ for short is kinda cool, esp for a boy :)

Dobby, forgot to add - your holiday snaps look great on Instagram! 

I sooo need my hair doing at this point, its been 3 months since my full head of highlights & pink colour underneath & my roots now are so bad as my hair has grown super fast! Think il go for half a head highlights this time but chunkier ones, no colour underneath, i’d really love to have that gwen stefani white blonde hair but i know il never get it! Think all i can do is keep using the blue shampoo’s to tone my hair! I did google about the white blonde toner to go on my blonde hair but all reviews are rubbish & that most people’s hair has turned green??!! Uhhh! Ive had my time of accidental hair no no’s lol


----------



## wookie130

Hi, girls!

Not much happening here. I'm on my summer break with my kids, and so far I'm still sane. It hasn't been warm enough to use our pool passes, which annoys me, as they're freaking expensive...but it is supposed to heat up next week, so we're gonna try to go as much as possible.

Greene- I can't remember if I congratulated you on the birth of baby Memphis...I hope all is going well with your little boys.

Kitty- I see the TTC ball is fully rolling! Good luck. 

Gigs- I totally think baby is experiencing a sleep debt, and he's overtired. The more tired they are, the more they fight sleep, and then it's a downward spiral from there. My pediatrician, who is basically akin to God in my eyes (), told me once that in infants, "sleep begets sleep." So, the more they nap during the day, the better off they sleep at night. I found this to be true in all 3 of my kids. Both my girls took 2 long day naps until 15 months (and Char is 19 months, and takes an hour and a half in the morning), and 2-3 hours in the afternoon, and sleeps from 8 PM until 6am. In the morning, she's often back in bed for her morning nap around 8:30 or 9. My son is nearly 5, and still takes a 2 hour nap in the afternoon. He also sleeps well at night. So, I'm a big believer in naps, and I will do anything to preserve their sleep habits. I'm not a big fan of CIO for babies, but I do think that some sleep training can be necessary if you ever want sleep yourself, or if some babies ever are going to develop sleep habits that promote sanity for mom and everyone else. 

Guys, I think I regret getting my tubes tied. Not because I want any more babies (brrrrr...), but because my periods are now completely awful. They're coming 22-25 days apart, I spot at weird times (including ovulation), my flow is horrific, my menstrual migraines are awful, and my bitchiness is off the charts. Maybe this has nothing to do with the tubal...but more to do with me being nearly 41? Hormone changes? 

I'm trying to get my eating back into the paleo realm of things, as my sugar cravings, and carb consumption has been ridiculous, which I'm sure throws my hormones into a tailspin too. 

Sorry I suck at responding to everyone. I read daily in here, but am too lazy/tired, or busy to really post much.


----------



## claireybell

Wooks hey :wave: weirdly I wondered this about my tubes being removed, im super moody alot of the time but put it down to Tiredness but maybe is something to do with the egg not getting through?! Plus im 38 & getting later in the game! Im sure the main reason is hormones though :-/ Fx weather warms up for you so you can use the swimming passes :)

When do babies start needing less naps in daytime? Hayden gas 2 atm because he gets cranky but hes been waking at night aswell lately for the last 4-6wks, i wonder do he need 1 longer nap in the day, although im sure his teething & cutting teeth recently has crapped his sleep up but hes not moaning when he wakes just annoyingly loud & screamy but not in pain?! I may need to google this lol


----------



## gigglebox

There seems to be zero link to his day naps vs. sleep. To be honest i think it's teeth and milestones/growth spurts. He has one tooth through and the second is on the way, and he drools like crazy.

So in the midst of all this anxiety, Lev got sick :dohh: i think i told you all sickness and even just talking about things going around makes me SO anxious...? It started when Des' classmate was out, then MIL caught something...I think Lev got it from her. Just praying no one else gets sick. 

In the meantime I am looking into CBD for some relief from this anxiety. Does anyone have any experience with it?

Pretty what other boy B names do you like? Is that a theme you're going to agree to? I will through Bryce in for a suggestion ;) 

Pl that's awesome that he did well last night! I hope that continues and the spider thing doesn't bite you in the ass later lol

Cb Myles also loves to squeal if he's awake enough! Just for funsies. Sorry for your teeth woes :/ i feel ya.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I forgot to ask, are you watching the handmaids tale new season? I definitely bawled my way through the entire first episode. I am slowly watching the rest of the episodes as time allows...


----------



## shaescott

CB lol @ purple minion growls. Nuala and Hayden are so cute, I love Nuala’s hair color, still an adorable ginger/strawberry blonde.

PL glad the spider trick worked!

Pretty yay for things moving along quickly with the house. I assume your SO assumed it was implied that you were his GF at this point but I understand wanting a proper anniversary and a proper asking. 

Wooks those symptoms sound like no fun, have you spoken to your doctor about them? I know very little about tubal ligation so idk if it would cause that. 

Gigs sorry about the anxiety. I have no experience with CBD oil but I know people who vape it for anxiety. I am watching the handmaid’s tale as it comes out, yes.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I suggest you look on some Canadian parenting forums since that stuff is now legal here. No experience myself. I do have friends that swear by essential oils to relief anxiety, but I am not so sure if that's snake oil... No idea...

Someone suggested earlier nap for L. I usually put him down around 1pm, then 7 is bedtime. And he usually wakes between 7 and 8 am now. I suppose I could try a noon nap. 
He these days has decided that waking up is the hardest part, as in throws a tantrum because he does and doesn't want to get out of bed. I really hope 3 is better then 2 year old L. 

He definitely still needs that nap, otherwise he gets incredibly cranky by 3 pm. 

Can't remember what else...

Pretty, glad to hear your bf is warming up the talking to the realtor. First steps!


----------



## shaescott

PL, CBD oil is legal in the US because it doesn’t (have to) contain THC, which is the part that gets you high. You can get it with or without THC, and of course in states where marijuana is illegal you get it without (though I think there’s a certain acceptable level?). 

Gigs the people I know who use it, it helps them a lot. Forgot to mention that lol. It’s worth a shot, I’d just make sure it’s 100% THC free, you don’t want the effects of THC in there. For some people THC can actually cause anxiety.


----------



## shaescott

Oh and PL, sorry sleeping and waking up has been so rough for L lately :( I hope it’s just a short phase and it improves soon. 

Okay so I’m on CD26, I’ve been getting EWCM for a week now, and I still haven’t ovulated. Just release the egg already!!! Ughhhh I was so hoping last month was an off cycle but now my cycles are crazy. My mom going through menopause could be affecting the hormones in the house. I’m definitely having more EWCM than I was in previous cycles, prior cycles on this IUD it was mixed with creamy CM and there but not the dominant part, this cycle it’s been dominant EWCM and medium-high cervix all week. I slept over at SO’s last night and forgot my thermometer, so hopefully it wasn’t my rise but I’m still high cervix and EWCM so I doubt it. I’m back home and I’ll be temping tonight and onwards.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, lol those terms sound familiar, but like I said: I have no clue, however have heard success stories with cbd oils. Make sure to research the company you buy from and ask for their research on their own product and breakdowns/analysis. A lot of the newer ones that are popping up (as it becomes legal) have no idea what they actually are selling. That is my knowledge so far ;)


----------



## claireybell

I haven’t known anyone whos had experience with CBD.. :-/ i hope it helps somewhat for you though Gigs :hugs: 

Oooh i wonder if Kittys period stayed away still? I bet shes eager to test if so lol

MrsGreen i hope all is going well with new bubba & his a Jaundice has gone <3 

Ive been Googling typical sleep patterns for napping as Hayden is just terrible now, regression development leaps my arse! I need sleep lol! It seems he could be having too much sleep so im going to try a diff nap routine today, first nap 830-9ish for an hour - 1.5hrs & then the longer one in the afternoon, “apparently” when the morning nap is too long it makes them less tired for the afternoon one & then because they wont nap for long it makes them so tired until bedtime that they wont have a mini nap & overtiredness kicks in & then they will wake throughout the night! Fx something works.. he just seems too awake at night now & grumps alot throughout the day until his naps so its def tiredness pfffft!


----------



## gigglebox

Cb good luck, let us know how it goes. I feel like i have that issue sometimes (too long a morning nap).

Verdict still out on cbd oil...i feel less anxious but feel like my brain is misfiring. It's hard to explain...and that feeling could just be a build up of sleep deprivation. Who even knows anymore. I just feel broken but I also feel like I'm not giving myself enough slack for all the physical and emotional stuff I've been through...I mean it occurred to me recently that in the past 3 years I've been pregnant more than I haven't been, then had pretty a rough birth experience just over 2 years ago, followed by another surgery birth just a couple months ago...and followed by pretty bad sleep deprivation...so maybe I'm just not back to normal yet and that may take some time still....?

Which reminds me did I tell yall I jave permanent (ok maybe it's semi permanent, time will tell) bruising on my "fupa" from this last birth? I learned the hard way that that is a thing.


----------



## claireybell

Well first day trying the diff routine kinda went abit wonky with times etc as he was awake soooo early in the morning & it threw him all out but yesterday he had an hr in the morning & a 2hr 45min min in the afternoon & a 30 min one about 5:45 as he was sooooo moany, i then gave him some fruity puree & his last bottle at 7.. BUT.. he only woke twice last night instead of like every hour! Im sure he wouldn’t of woken up tbh had SO not stumbled into the bedroom at 2:30 & banged into the Cot ffs! Il try it again today & see how tonight goes.. watch this space lol!

It def takes some time to adjust after having 2 babies in such a short space if time, thinking how long it takes for the body to get all big & pg & all the organs moved about & get back into place & to do it all again plus we don’t sleep great when pg either! I wonder if you & hubs could arrange an evening out & mil or any family have the boys overnight for you? Give u guys a well deserved break & catch up on some sleep maybe?! Or just the younger 2 boys as im sure Des sleeps in a lil bit in the morning :) Ouch to bruising.. does it hurt? Or just funky skin colouring? After i had Riley i looked like my bits had been kicked right at the top of my ‘peach’ lol! All from them tugging the skin & being stitched from csection

I have got a mini summer cold, poor Rileys got it aswell as Hayfever & puffy eyes this morning, hes staying off school today..


----------



## gigglebox

It's just discolored, no pain. Hoping it fades over time.

Thanks, I absolutely need reassurance that this could all just be totally normal. My brain just spirals out of control and goes to worse case scenario...I haven't battled anxiety this bad in some time...all amplified by lack of sleep. And then ladt night insomnia kicked in...i just could not fall asleep, or I'd fall asleep for a couple minutes and jerk out of it...I'm just a mess and have no idea what to do. I think I'm going to try and get in a good workout tonight. Nice exhaustive workouts are supposed to be beneficial. 

Anoyingly the boys were about to have synced naps when Lev screamed on his way to his bed and woke up Myles. 

OH YAY HE PASSED BACK OUT! Praise God!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it sounds normal that you’re taking a while to adjust. You just made 2 humans in a couple of years. That takes a toll. And sleep deprivation can be worse than being drunk. If you’re concerned though, you can always talk to your doctor, or your therapist if you have one. But I think it’s normal.


----------



## shaescott

Still no sustained temp rise so that’s super fun (not). I woke up at midnight from a *cough* very sexual dream (slightly horrified that my brain thought it up) and now I’m super nauseous and want to go back to sleep but feel too sick. Hoping it’s hormones, but I’ve been hoping things were hormones for 2 weeks now. So I’m trying not to get my hopes up (failing a bit). Maybe I just will have an anovulatory cycle, who knows? I’ve been getting fertile CM for ages now so idk. I miss my regular ovulation from the first few months on kyleena.


----------



## claireybell

Did the workout help exhaust you to sleep Gigs?

Lol Shae @ naughty dream ;) Was your SO not with you? You couldve jumped him lol! Whenever i have saucy dreams i always want to get jiggy when i wake up :haha:

I wonder have u Googled the iud/coil your on for reviews? It could be quite common what your experiencing with your cycle.. how long would u give it before trying another one? Would u not consider the implant or injection?


----------



## shaescott

CB no SO wasn’t with me unfortunately. I haven’t specifically googled reviews, but irregular cycles are common on IUDs. I’m just disappointed cuz the first few cycles gave me a false sense that they’d be normal. I’m gonna stick with it because I react kinda bleh to hormones and any other method would be systemic hormones which would make my side effects worse. 

Temp went up but that’s happened twice before this cycle only to go back down so we’ll see.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I hope you are feeling better. Nothing worse then feeling anxious and exhausted. Did the work out help?

We spent the weekend away at a ski resort for a wedding. Kids were decent although L takes a bit more "management" when he gets tired.
Potty training could be going better. We introduced the big toilet and he doesn't like it. He's told us a few times "pipi drop in the pants" because his little potty was unavailable this weekend and ran out of pull ups.. so in the grocery store doing our biweekly big trip after the wedding in the big city: L sits in the shopping cart and I hear this splatter sound (the stereotypical sounds of water breaking in movies) and my kid peed again. Literally this huge pee just dropped out of his pants and went splash on the floor.
It doesn't have to be said: but I had to ask for a mop at the store, break into the box of pull-ups before paying for them and buying him new pants in the next store. At that point we were still hours until the next ferry home and we had run out of dry non smelling pants. Potty training didn't go so well ...


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs no advice just :hugs: I’m sorry you’re going through a rough time mama! 

Shae, I didn’t think you were meant to ovulate with an IUD anyway? 

Pacific glad you had a good weekend despite a few accidents, potty training with eves also isn’t going well, she knows when she needs to go, and we can tell when she needs to go but she’s far too interested in wiping to actually pee so still just waits for the nappy to go on :rofl: 

As for me, NOT pregnant, still no proper period but our holiday was lovely haha!


----------



## shaescott

PL yikes sorry about the mess at the store. Hopefully things start going better with potty training. :hugs:

Kitty the IUD can stop ovulation but not for everyone. It’s not it’s primary action. I’ve always ovulated on the IUD. Last month I finally ovulated on CD32 or something like that, so I’m just having delayed ovulation this and last cycle.


----------



## kittykat7210

Fair enough shae! Im definitely not getting it then after no.2 then :rofl: hubby will have to have the snip!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty it’s still very effective, but if birth control that allows you to ovulate has failed for you in the past then it makes sense to avoid it (idk if it has). Or if still having cycles is crappy for you, there’s that. It also increases your risk of ovarian cysts so if that’s already an issue you’ll want to avoid it (I know a few ladies on here have PCOS but I can’t remember if you’ve ever had that issue). I know I’ve had it happen at least once, just caused some pain during sex but went away on its own pretty quickly cuz I only had the pain during one session lol


----------



## pacificlove

Potty training was going ok until dh introduced the big toilet to a new level this weekend, that's when it took a dive. (I thought it was too early, but shut my mouth in the hopes that my mom intuition was wrong)I went back to the old routine today, reinforced the usual way and DH is gone for 36 hours. I have learned that DH likes to jump the gun on stuff like that. 

Totally my fault, parenting fail.


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> Potty training was going ok until dh introduced the big toilet to a new level this weekend, that's when it took a dive. (I thought it was too early, but shut my mouth in the hopes that my mom intuition was wrong)I went back to the old routine today, reinforced the usual way and DH is gone for 36 hours. I have learned that DH likes to jump the gun on stuff like that.
> 
> Totally my fault, parenting fail.

Does having a potty actually help then? Because we’re trying to skip potties all together and were just going straight for the big toilet :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

A hates the big toilet. He loooves his mini me toilet. He still doesn’t know when he has to go so any potty success has been pure luck

Pl sorry hubs jumped the gunZ. Hopefully a short lived set back

Kitty sorry to hear af is mia and test was neg :(

Pretty gl house hunting! Hopefully things keep rolling

Gigs hugs I feel you

CB not gonna lie I forgot what’s happening in your life but hi!

Greenie hope all is just lovely!

Shae sorry your iud is still giving you grief :(. Yay for hair though. I want to do something with mine but too scaredy cat lol

Sorry summer school is hard! Wtf I taught summer school before in my old district but we capped our rotations at 16. I have 25 in three! Working 8-12:45 with a 15 minute break plus I have to micromanage 2 high schoolers. Ffs!!!! More exhausting than regular school. 3.5 weeks

Been so busy I just outsourced A’s birthday to his gym. They do everything. I just need to bring a cake and show up. One hour of instructor led gym play, free play, and cake time. They do all the set up and clean up. Super hero theme. They make a banner with his pictures. Do my invitations. Do the goodie bags. I’m just done lol I can’t function I’m so tired


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - I think I'd probably be referring to him as Matthew, since it already only 2 syllables. I wouldn't be opposed to Matty on occasion, but Matt just sounds boring.
Also gonna keep my FX that you find a sleep schedule that works for Hayden.

Gigs - Honesly, I can't really think of any B names that I like, so I doubt it'll be a trend. I'm kinda thinking SO was just joking cuz he brought up the name Bailey too, but I know his aunt owned a dog named Ben and his uncle had a dog named Bailey. Plus, he says he thinks of Bailey as a girls name anyway. If he was serious though, I may be able to live with Benjamin, but the first things that come to mind are Gentle Ben, Benji (the dog), Benji Madden, and Benjamin Button. lol
That sucks about the boys getting sick. Hoping Lev gets better soon.

PL - One day, when L is fully potty trained, you'll look back on that whole incident and laugh. lol

Dobby - That sounds like a pretty sweet deal. And sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Hope the party goes well and you get some rest soon.

AFM, I had my make up scan today. I thought the tech was just gonna get pics of the spine and then hopefully give me a few profile shots, but she pretty much did the whole scan again and had the screen tilted, so I got to see everything. And she pointed a bunch of stuff out. She also confirmed again that it was a boy and sent me home with 8 pics. So awesome!
As for the house hunting, we met with the realtors on Sunday morning. We discussed a lot of stuff. They suggested pricing SO's condo aggressively and said we could totally start looking for a place before it's even on the market, we just need to meet with a mortgage broker and find out how much we'll be approved for. The paperwork I need to gather shouldn't be too difficult, but they recommended SO provide his last 2 notice of assessments, but he never filed his taxes for those years, so he has a lot of work ahead of him. And I doubt he's contacted anyone to help him. But it is the long weekend coming up and we'll be out of town for 5 days, so I guess there isn't really much time to get things going before then anyway. At least with realtors involved, there are more people to hold his feet to the fire and I don't turn into a nag. It was also suggested we clear out the condo as much as possible, just leave a couch, bed, desk, TV and stand. So, it's looking like we'll have to get a storage locker and SO will move in with me for a bit. I'll let you know how this all pans out though.
And I'm feeling movements more and more each day and he's apparently 602g (1lb 5oz). :)


----------



## claireybell

Awww Pretty lovely pics there :) Is the last pic a foot? I love those ones hehe! Glad u had a really nice 2nd scan experience! I agree that Matt is boring lol but Matthew is a lovely name <3

Fx Shae that this is your Ovulation, are all iud’s single hormone or combined? Or maybe on this particular iud Ovulation might end up being phased out :-/

Kitty glad u had lovely holiday hun, do u have a nice glowy tan? ;) Sorry not pg hun.. im guessing you tested already? Maybe a trip to drs for some bloods for hormone check etc.. ha at least Evie is attempting to sit on the potty, no luck here with Nuala yet uhh although when she did randomly sit on it the other week she said ‘done’ but didn’t wee until nappy went back on lol!

Pacific lol! Sorry.. def not a parenting fail there & my SO is the same but he wont clear it up after either! Kinda wants to try to run before walking fast! Im sure Logan will click back into the routine quick enough :)

Dobby lol! Thats ok.. not alot going on here apart from a crappy sleeping baby ha ha! No doubt that ‘A’ will love his Birthday party, do they have all that indoor soft play stuff aswell there? I have to say, i find hosting kids/baby parties stressy as f$*****k!! After Rileys 1st Birthday i swore id never do it again haha! For what u pay to have one at a hall or play centre etc & have all provided, & you dont neee to clear up, yes please! His birthday is July isnt it?

Rileys Sports day is tomorrow & his year group is the afternoon 1:30-3pm! First year il actually Be able to go as im on Mat leave & i only have Hayden with me, if Nuala was there too, she be trying to join in haha!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes summer school sounds rough. I bet it’s hard cuz they don’t wanna be there during summer even more than they don’t wanna be there during the regular school year. Sounds like wrangling toddlers with hormones. Nothing wrong with outsourcing the party planning. 

Pretty my fish is named Benji lol. Adorable ultrasound pics! Glad they let you see this time and you got pics to take home. Just a note though, your full name is on the pics you posted, idk if you wanna keep that up?

PL ah, mom instincts tend to be correct.

CB all IUDs are either single hormone (progesterone) or hormone free (copper). No estrogen in IUDs. The hormones are supposed to release a lot at the beginning and gradually decrease so idk but it’s always possible my body is phasing out the ovulation I suppose.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, yes. I have found the potty helps. It moves with us through out the day, living room to outdoors to his bedroom..the more we keep it in sight, the better his chances are of remembering to use it. Plus if we are on the road and he declares he has to pee, he's got a spot to go besides the road (so the theory). He doesn't give a long notice yet !
Like dobs said, the big toilet can be a lot more intimidating to use. L refuses to use it with me, but has a few times with DH now. 

Dobs,sorry to hear summer school isn't great... Hope you get at least a better paycheck for the larger classes!

Pretty,yay for awesome ultrasound and house shopping going another step forward. 

Midnight here,I better fall asleep now


----------



## shaescott

4 am here, I better fall asleep now :help::rofl::dohh:
I hope once I’m a real adult (like out of college and paying rent/bills etc) I’ll be able to get my circadian rhythm back on track cuz my sleep schedule is NOT healthy, if I was going to bed at midnight every night now I’d be so proud of my discipline. I probably feel so crappy all the time cuz my sleep schedule is so messed up. 
(Not trying to downplay midnight being late for some people, that’s totally valid and much more healthy)

I just ate an entire pint of gelato while watching the new episode of the handmaid’s tale that came out 4 hours ago. My stomach is upset with me now, I feel like I have something in my throat and I’m nauseous :dohh: Probably acid reflux, considering I’m lying down and it got noticeable when I laid down. 
I’m actually trying to gain weight back (which is why I’m eating ice cream often) cuz I lost some accidentally and I just look like I lost some boob. I don’t have much other fat to lose, so it comes out of the boobs and butt. Gotta remind myself that my higher weight is still low normal range for my height. I’ve never hit 140 lbs before and I’m kinda terrified to see that number on the scale for some reason so I’d rather just be like 138 but I gotta get over it cuz I’m 5’8”, I can’t be 110 lbs and healthy (I’d be in a hospital). I know people say don’t gain weight just to get boobs cuz you shouldn’t sacrifice your health for aesthetics, but the higher weight isn’t at all unhealthy for me. It’s not overweight, it’s smack dab in the middle of the healthy range. Okay I’m rambling. Time for bed.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL lol that’s funny. My old district paid twice as much for smaller classes and a prep in their summer school :(. We had 30m of library prep and 30m after school of paid paid. Same hours. It’s rrally unfortunate because honestly every student is either an English Learner or Resource or both. So in a gen ed class, I’d have 5 max. I could pull small group for everything I do. But when your whole class struggles with everything you’re trying to teach it’s just exhausting. It’s not beneficial to the students and goes against their iep. I also have to keep A in daycare an extra 10 weeks now after factoring in what my ex had to pay (that he doesn’t) I only make like $500 before taxes


----------



## shaescott

Temp dropped back down again :( although I was temping off an hour of sleep cuz my dad woke me up at 7 am asking if I wanted to go to the grocery store :saywhat: Either way I think that should’ve made my temp falsely higher not lower so I’m accepting the drop as correct. 


Dobs yikes they definitely shouldn’t be allowed to give you classes full of different IEPs that are impossible to all follow at once, that’s crappy. And the pay shouldn’t be so shitty, jeez. They just give you a ton of bullcrap as teachers, huh?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - Ya, the last pic is each foot. Have fun at the sports day. :)

shae - Ya, I know. It was late and I was tired when I posted them and couldn't be bothered to crop the pics. I'm sure this is a safe place and they'll be lost in the deep recesses of this thread in a couple weeks. lol. Anyone is free to add me on FB.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry guys been reading along but just been down in the dumps. My heart is breaking thinking about going back to work tomorrow. I don't feel ready but I gave to go. I know it'll get easier but ugh... I thought it'd be easier going back this time as I know the sitter but S is such a clingy babe. I wimped oit on sleep training her. Going to wait until her 4 month checkup. 1 thing is she'll undergo huge change with me going back to work. secondly don't want to sleep train with fireworks going off like crazy in the next week. 3rd I want to start on a Friday and lastly I want her to be able to self soothe some. 

Anyways will try to reply better next time


----------



## shaescott

Pretty okay, as long as you know and don’t care, it’s all good. 

Flueks :hugs: I’m sorry you’re having a rough time, I’m sure it’s insanely hard to leave your baby to go back to work.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks big hugs hun :hugs: I actually found it more harder going back to work after i had Nuala than what i did with Riley, like you say it will get easier but its still hard.. Im sure Serena will settle ok :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you. It is definitely hard. Hope you figure out your cycle soon.

CB thanks, i wasn't expecting it to be harder. Ugh she only drank like 1 oz in 11 hours. She's quite resistant to the bottle. She'll get better though. 

Didn't have time to fret at work it was insanely busy for me. Phone is being crappy, update later


----------



## wookie130

Flueks- Massive hugs, sweetie. I was utterly heartsick over having to go back to work after having Char. It was a lot tougher with her...I knew she was my last, she was the only one I was breastfeeding, and I just felt like going back to work was cheating me of my precious snuggle time with her. It's hard. 

Gigs- I know I told you that my kids are all good sleepers, but I am a different story. I haven't slept worth a crap since I've had Char nearly 20 months ago. I go to bed right after the kids, but then I wake up around 2 a.m., sometimes earlier, and then I can't go back to sleep. As a teacher, this lack of sleep is murder. I tried some OTC Unisom, but I didn't feel well-rested from that at all. It sucks, and it does effect everything. My own anxiety skyrockets, which then triggers my Meniere's Disease. Ducks bad.

Shae- Mmm gelato. I was bad last night, and my oldest suggested "breakfast for supper", so I made homemade waffles with blueberry topping and whipped cream, a long with little sausages. It was so unhealthy and decadent, but I don't even care. The kids loved it.

PL- Char is way obsessed with all things potty-related. She so much tries to keep up with the older two. She was parading around in nothing but her diaper yesterday, and she told me, "I go potty." And she marched into the bathroom, I put her on the big potty (we use a ring seat, although we have a little potty too...my other two just went on whichever one they preferred), and after about a minute, she peed! It was her first time. I made a cute little video for my DH, but it may be too long to share on here...I'll try.

Omg, girls. We are experiencing the nightmare of all nightmares here at my house...my oldest daughter and I have head lice. She got it from someone in her after-school program at school, and our stylist discovered them while giving us haircuts last Sunday. It is a disaster, and I was (and still am) mortified. So, all 5 of us were treated, I'm washing bedding daily, stuffed animals are all bagged up, vacuuming like a mad woman, and now we're doing the daily nit combing with conditioner. I think both H and I are close to kicking it entirely, but holy crap, I never want to experience this again. I bought 2 liters of that Fairytale Repel shampoo and conditioner, and the detangling spray, and I have extra Nix treatment stuff on hand, a long with tea tree oil. Uhhhhh. It's no fun, for real.

On top of that disaster, Oscar puked randomly around 4 a.m. yesterday, and just did not feel well. He seemed better as the day went on, but so I think today he'll be okay. Fun stuff.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, oh no on the headlice! I remember bringing those home from ballet class when I was young, mom wasn't thrilled but with special medicated shampoo and a special comb they were gone in no time. Just lots of combing of the hair with a super fine comb through wet hair and that got rid of the eggs too.
Hope Oscar's throw up was just a random thing! 

Flueky, hope it becomes easier for you to go to work, especially as she gets used to the bottle. 

Dobs, sorry pay sucks especially when it sounds like you have to do more work. No wonder the union goes on strike, not that the teachers can afford days off work. 

Afm, kids are well, L is doing better. Someone suggested earlier nap time and we've been trying to do that and I think that is part of a better sleep/going to sleep routine and a calmer less melt down child.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie i know. I feel like with how attached she is to me which may or may not be related to bf made it so hard this time.

Omg I hope you can nip it in the bud, the lice that is. I hate parasites like that. Bed bugs scare me so much more though, then scabies, and then lice. I actually dreamt last night I was sitting on a couch with a family that had lice and I was thinking of putting mayo in my hair like in that episode of the office. :haha: just remember you are not dirty because you got lice, they actually prefer clean hair. I actually had a hard time with lice when I was 5 to 6. My poor mom, she finally got rid of it for me. I think it was just I was exposed to it all the time for awhile that I couldn't escape until I got away as they kept coming back after the treatments.

Hope Oscar is feeling better. Oh and that's amazing about Char and the potty :)

Pacific thank you. She drank some more yesterday and that helps. Glad earlier nap is helping L :)


AFM S drank 5 oz yesterday so an improvement. Sitter gave my ebm via syringe and then did a bottle later. S is taking naps without being held for sitter and DH. So I have hopes that sleep training will go well next month. I will miss the cuddles but will love having some freedom and having bed back for DH and me.

Work was hella busy the past 2 days. The ridiculousness is too much to type. It definitely made returning hard in one way but kept me busy enough not to worry constantly. In good news I fit back in my pre pregnancy work pants so that's awesome. They are pretty tight but my shirts are nice and flowy so I they hide my muffin top :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Ultimate kick in the teeth, I’ve just had a lady ask me if I’m expecting again, then after I said no go on about how I should try for a second soon :cry: so now I feel both fat and useless because I seemingly can’t get pregnant right now


----------



## Flueky88

Kit it's not your fault. People really stink with their words sometimes. I got the "was it planned?" A few times with S. It was but even if it wasn't it wasn't their business. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Kitty. I'm sorry about that lady's thoughtless remarks. I think those type of questions should be off limits...you never know what someone is going through. Honestly, if it happens again, I'd shut it down with a comment about your twin loss. If that doesn't shame someone into rethinking that line of commentary towards another, then I don't know what will. I pray you get a bfp here in the upcoming months. Every time you look at your little girl, remember that she represents what IS possible.


----------



## claireybell

Wooks oh nooo.. re the lice! They’ll be gone in notime at all! Like Flueks said, they only like clean hair so theres nothing dirty there hun! Hows Oscar doing now?

Big hugs Kitty! I think some people just cant help themselves & don’t really pick their wording right & dont stop to think well maybe they are trying?! Please dont take it to heart & you are most def not a fatty luvvy :)

I still get the random comment of ‘wow 3.. you got your hands full, was he planned?’ Erm bugger off, none of ye business!

Flueks im glad Serena drank some more ounces & sleeps better with the sitter & hubs, no doubt its because she cant smell you & your boobs for comfort :hugs: its a bittersweet situation isnt it but it’ll be nice having bed space & cuddle time with hubs <3

Shae, looks like you have ovulated now :) FF stalking lol.

Im having a crappy cycle this month, from CD1 i have spotted & bled for what seemed like forever & then i had like 6/7 days clear & now i been spotting again & awaiting Period anyday now! Thing is its spotting so light its only there when i wipe but when i dont wear anything it then appears everywhere pfft! looks a teeny bit too much for just a panty liner, so i am wearing ultra thin Towels & its just making my bits sore ffs! And its so bloody uncomfy in this heat bleughh!

Rileys sports day went well, was super hot & i got sunburnt urgh.. so now i have awful tan lines on my back that i need to even out! Riley did well, got 2nd place in a couple of activities which he was chuffed with :)

Having a mini heatwave here, kids aren’t sleeping great because of the hot nights although Hayden only seems to stir once now in the night around 4ish zzzZ


----------



## shaescott

Wooks oh no re: lice, that sounds terrible! I’ve never had lice and I’m definitely a bit terrified of it, the process of getting rid of it seems so grueling. Hopefully you can get rid of it quickly, I’m sure it’s no fun at all. 

Kitty that’s so rude of them! I wonder if she asked if you were pregnant again because of E’s age or you were feeling unwell, because I highly doubt you look pregnant. From the pics I’ve seen of you, you’re very slim. Either way, super uncalled for of her to comment on it and on how you should be having another. People tend to forget about miscarriages and difficulties with conceiving when talking to other people, it’s like they think if you wanted to be pregnant it would happen immediately or something. They really have to be more aware of those possibilities before commenting (so that they don’t comment).

Flueks yay for having your bed back! Sorry things were so busy at work but glad it helped you not worry about S because you were too occupied. If lice only like clean hair that probably explains why I never got it as a kid :rofl: I didn’t exactly wash my hair every day lol

CB yikes sorry about the spotting, that sounds like no fun at all. I swear it’s whenever I’m not prepared I need a liner and when I wear one I don’t need it. When on the pill I was using a menstrual cup and it never leaked when I wore a liner and one day I didn’t wear a liner cuz I thought I clearly didn’t need to, and my underwear was soaked in blood when I went to the bathroom, somehow it didn’t get on my pants, thank god. So I always wore a liner after that just in case. 
Sorry about the sunburn, I usually only get mild ones but I’ve had 2 bad ones in my life and they were absolute hell, I was on pain meds and just wanted to sleep so I wouldn’t feel the horrendous pain. Hopefully yours isn’t painful!
Glad Riley did well in the activities, 2nd place is great! 
Sorry about the heatwave, I’ve heard all of Europe is having a heatwave but don’t know if that’s true? Sleeping in the heat is awful, especially if it’s humid. It’s crazy humid in the summer where I live. 
And yes, it seems I did indeed ovulate! 

AFM, like CB noticed, I finally ovulated. FF tried to put my O date on CD31, 2 days before my huge rise rather than 1 day so I tweaked the CD32 temp a smidge to fix it cuz I’m pretty sure I ovulated on CD32. The rise on CD33 was crazy high cuz I was drinking that night, so it should’ve been around where the next 2 temps are I’m pretty sure. I’m glad I brought my thermometer that night cuz I was sleeping over at SO’s place and I nearly forgot to bring it, but I figured O was imminent so luckily I grabbed it.

Work yesterday was insane, I was only there for 4.5 hours but it felt like 8, even though it was crazy busy. It was nuts, we had a ton of big groups come in and it took ages to get two tables next to each other for each group so of course people got mad. We were on a wait for most of my shift, even before 5 pm. I managed to not get a migraine until I was driving home, so I ate food and went to bed and got a decent night’s sleep. I have work again today 2-8, which means I should get a break during which I can get food (we get 50% off meals during our shift, I paid under $5 for a full meal last week), but I’m worried I won’t have time because it’s Sunday and the halfway point in my shift is 5 pm so we’ll be on the dinner rush. Wish me luck.


----------



## shaescott

Update: I did not get a break :rofl: 

SO and I built a window screen for me on Friday, because for some odd reason my window didn’t have one which meant it got zero ventilation and I couldn’t open it at night during the summer months. So now it’s installed, and I can open my window without a swarm of mosquitoes entering my room. I meant to do that project last summer and it never happened, so I’m glad we finally got to it.


----------



## kittykat7210

Whilst we were staying with the in laws last night 2 men attempted to break into their home, the only reason they didn’t succeed was that I was only dozing not fully asleep and went to investigate the odd noises. I’m actually really shaken up, not just because of them trying to break in but just how quiet it was, I originally thought someone was just downstairs getting a drink until it was taking too long and I wondered what was happening. If I was fully asleep they would have succeeded. I haven’t slept all night and even though I’m shattered I can’t seem to sleep far too scary, you never think it will happen to you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Holy junk balls Kit. I’d be scared too. My mom thinks I’m nuts because I refuse to sleep at home without my dogs. I know they’ll bark like crazy if anybody touches any entries and I know they’ll fight for me. They’re not the biggest dogs but they are fiercely loyal. Also why I’m kind of glad to have a bedroom upstairs and I always sleep with the door and window locked. If it’s unbearably hot, I crack the window but the dogs are in between my bed and the window.

Re the comment I agree but tbh I was one of those people before joining bnb. My family has had a few m/c and infant deaths, but we don’t talk about it. So I grew up thinking making babies was easy. I didn’t even really understand all the injections my mom got in prep for ivf. Just that she got injections. But yeah that sucks and I know I think of all the passive aggressive comebacks after the fact but in the moment it’s so cripppling. Big hugs

Shae yay for a screen!

I know I missed a lot sorry but g2g to bed


----------



## shaescott

Kitty omg how did you stop it? Did they run when they realized there was someone in the entryway? Or did you confront them?

Dobs good to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

I woke lewis up and he turned on lights and went through to the kitchen (they were breaking through the French doors in the kitchen), no chance they’d be scared of a 5ft lady! I just couldn’t believe I’d seen 2 people with a hammer trying to break in!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty that’s so crazy and terrifying! I’m glad everyone’s okay! Did you guys call the police?

AFM my nipples have been sore since 2 days before ovulation and they’re still sore. Google says it can last all luteal phase, so that’s super fun. I don’t normally have several days in a row like this, so I guess I can chalk this up to my “new symptom of the month” courtesy of my IUD.


----------



## kittykat7210

Everyone’s okay just a bit shaken up, I’m the only one who actually saw them because they couldn’t see me so carried on what they were doing. They propped the gate open with a bin to make a quick getaway. We did call the police and they came round quickly and we’ve had the forensic people round this morning x


----------



## claireybell

Jeeeze thats flipping scary as hell Kit! My anxiety would kick right in at that & id be shaken right up aswell! Glad noone was hurt though.. i Hope the police come back with something on forensics! I reckon with all this warm weather people are trying their luck in thinking windows & doors are left open! 

Its really good they came out, last year in Feb SO’s van got broken into & the police didn’t give a poop & didn’t even come out its awful! 

Shae sorry about the sore nips hun! Daaaarn those hormones! That window screen sounds great:) Yes, heatwave most places over here atm, Saturday & sat night was just ridiculous, over 30 something degrees 

Im getting all the cake bits ready to to make Rileys birthday cake at the wknd, his birthday is next Tuesday, he’ll be 7 :) Im making him a Super Mario world cake, i got all the cutters & fondant icing & mario characters, just need a smaller cake tin & some food colouring for the blue & red cake part hehe! Im hoping (fx) it looks something like this... im really excited about decorating it lol not so much about baking the cake incase it goes wrong & tastes dry or something Lol


----------



## Flueky88

CB is it still a heatwave?? Hope not and kids are sleeping better. I'm really not looking forward to getting AF back. I haven't seen any fertile signs so who knows. I tested last month as I figure testing once a month until she shows is best since we are not using protection. I really hope your cake turns out lovely. I often have these beautiful images in my head how I want something and then it looks like crap when I do it :haha:

Yes it is bittersweet. As much as I want my own time and bed space with DH. I also love cuddling with her. Best soak it up these next few weeks.

Shae sorry for no break. Ugh even if it's 10 or 15 minutes, it really helps. Plus food is good.

Kit omg that is terrifying! A fear of mine is someone breaking in when it's just me and the girls. Thankfully DH is home evening and nights now. Glad no one was harmed and I hope they are caught.


----------



## shaescott

CB wait was it over 30 C at night?! Cuz it got to 32 C during the day on Friday here but it’s never that high at night, it’s normally 18-24 C at night here. 
Good luck with making the cake! I’m not good at that kind of thing so in the future I’m definitely gonna be either ordering a cake at a local store or baking a plain old cake, frosting it, and sticking a number candle in it lol.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks I really hope it turns out well.. i was even contemplating getting my friend to bake the cake & me just decorate it :haha: I wouldn’t take all the credit for it though, shes great at baking :) Def use some OPK’s at least then you kinda know if Ovulation is lurking & then u know to avoid or use protection, I know atm that if i was doing bbt my temps would be all over the place as my sleep is pretty poop! 

Shae i did think about buying a big ol cake & il just decorate it haha! All the bits i have got so far for it have cost me nearly £40! Uhh! So expensive 

Temps have lowered slightly & average day temps atm are 22/23 here in Southampton but they’re usually hotter than whats on the Weather App. Nights are usually about 17 but last sat night i reckon it was at least in the 20s..! It probs isn’t that hot really in comparison to what you guys get in America but we have rubbish summers usually & when it gets hot, its so sticky & heavy air hot its really uncomfortable. 

Well, period is in full swing now, she arrived early hrs Monday morning joy! Im sure im hotter because of it


----------



## shaescott

CB yeah at that point I’d just order a fully decorated cake :haha: but I’m not crafty, I’m sure yours will come out great!
Totally feel you on the sticky and heavy air, the humidity is what really kills me about hot weather. I live in New England so it doesn’t get as hot as it does in the south of America, we have so many different climates in the US, it’s crazy. Two years ago in Arizona, planes had to be grounded because it was nearly 49C (120F) and many planes can’t function safely in that heat! However, where I live the hottest it gets is about 35C (95F), up to 38C (100F) some years but usually that doesn’t happen. Average summer days are probably about 28-30C (82-86F) highs. Arizona is very dry, it’s a desert really, cactuses and all. New England is crazy humid. I have cousins from Arizona who came to visit my family during summer and we didn’t have AC... they kept complaining about how hot it was! The humidity really makes a giant difference! It’s not that much hotter where I live than in the UK, your hating 30C and humidity makes total sense to me. Once it hits about 27C I’m too hot, I hate the heat. And feeling sticky along with it is the worst. On the super bad days it’s like you’re walking through a hot cloud or a hot fog... you can feel the heaviness and moisture of the air. It’s awful. I currently have my window open and fan going cuz it’s nighttime and about 20C (cool enough for me, that’s room temp here) and I feel all sticky, the humidity is gross. My weather app says it’s at 73% right now. Blech. 
Yikes sorry about the period, I’ve found I’m hotter on my period as well despite the lower BBT. I wonder if we’re more sensitive to temperature changes and more prone to overheat because of it? I have no clue off the top of my head what causes it. Not looking forward to menopause hot flashes, especially since I deal so poorly with heat. 

Flueks I hope AF stays away for many months. I also get projects envisioned in my head that never turn out nearly as well as I expected. I’m worried about decorating my grad cap in 2 years, I’ll probably totally ruin it!


----------



## pacificlove

Doesn't feel like summer has fully arrived here yet, which is surprising, last year by this time we had numerous wildfires putting us into smoke. Knock on wood , I am glad this is not, but I'd like to wear my shorts ;)

Kitty scary! I am glad you are only shaken up! 
We, what seems like a lifetime ago, where living in our RV on the back of the shop where my DH was a mechanic. One night our dog would not stop barking, so much that I woke up. (And I had an incredibly deep sleep). When I had enough sense to tell the dog to be quiet, I realized that the fence behind our RV was being shaken, so woke up DH. At that point the intruder noticed that there was a dog on the premises and turned around: he jumped off the fence and smacked into our RV. DH then took our dog (a black 90lb Briard!) To check things out. The intruder must have been an ex employee as he climbed the fence where no camera points but smart of him to turn around when the dog went off ;) I was so shacken after knowing someone was so freaking close to where we were sleeping. Alas he never came back and the managers and owners were quite happy to have us on the property as a bit of security.

Did I mention that I now have days where both kids sleep at the same time? L in his bed and E in ours and I have my hands free!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. I was away for several days with very limited internet access, so I'm just catching up now. As usual, gonna do my best to reply.

Kitty - Holy, that's scary. I'm always worried about someone breaking in, but I feel like I'd lose it if they actually did. Several years ago, someone broke into my aunt and uncle's apartment during the daytime while they were both at home, just cuddling in bed. The only reason they knew it happened was cuz the chain on the door was cut. Luckily, they were only looking for things, not to take lives. Hopefully they cops will be able to figure out who the 2 guys were.
As for people's comments, some people just really have no class. I luckily haven't encountered much of that from strangers, but you'd think people that actually know you would be nicer about it. The coworker I have, who has no issue telling me when I put on weight, keeps saying she's keeping her FX for a girl for me (cuz hardly anyone knows the baby's gender), so I guess she'll be disappointed in about 16 weeks.

wookie - How's the lice treatment going? So happy I've never had to deal with that. I've seen videos of people using those special combs and oh man, so creepy. 

Flueky - Good to hear you're busy enough at work to not feel bad, and that your old work clothing fits. And that S is drinking more from a bottle :)

CB - Good luck with the cake. I've had to outsource Alex's cake this year to SO's aunt. There's just so much other prep and planning on top of working 45 hours a week, I don't have time to start learning how to use fondant. I will be doing the cupcakes though. And we're getting some serious heat here. 30-ish during the day, but it seems like several degrees warmer. According to the weathernetwork website, it's currently 25, feeling like 29 right now. Thank God for AC. lol

AFM, SO saw my stomach move for the first time while we were away. His reaction was "whoooooa, I guess this is real for me now." lol. I also mentioned today that I only have to deal with 76 more days of work before I get to go on leave and he was like "Thanks for making it seem like it's so close". Uuuuh, it is. 3rd tri is just around the corner and it'll be October before you know it. Men. lol
As for the house hunting, we just got an email from the realtor with the exact list of documents needed for the mortgage broker. I could probably have mine together by the weekend, if I really tried. SO still has yet to contact the bank or someone to help file his taxes for the last couple years, so this is gonna be another case where he feels like a failure and already so far behind cuz it'll probably take weeks to find his T4s and whatever else, submit them, and get his notices of assessment. I'm gonna be honest, at this rate, I don't see us getting a place before the baby comes.
My work has started asking people if they want to stay a little later for overtime (which is something that happens pretty rarely). My friend/manager said they don't expect me to stay late (between a growing belly and toddler in daycare), but I've said I can stay an extra 45 mins any day that they need, so I've done that for the last 2 days and probably again tomorrow. My feet are not happy, but any extra on my pay cheque helps.
Also, my mom decided to stay up north (where we were vacationing) for several extra days to hang out with her sisters. Last I heard, she hasn't decided which day to come back yet. So, that's making mornings and right after work a little more stressful, but I'm managing. Though I'm sure it'll be more of an adjustment when I'm home alone with 2 little ones. lol


----------



## shaescott

PL I’m glad there haven’t been any wildfires so far, hopefully the trend continues! Does it not rain much during the summer there? Hopefully you’ll be able to break out the shorts soon. That’s crazy about the RV/fence intruder, glad your dog scared him away. Also super awesome that the boys have synced their sleeping!

AFM I went to an early July 4th party tonight and I couldn’t drink cuz I have work at 7 am so I was drinking a ton of soda, and now I have horrendous acid reflux and also some pelvic pain? Idky, I googled to see if acid reflux can cause that and it basically said that acid reflux is a symptom of ovarian cancer and so is pelvic pain, that’s the only results I was getting, and I’m fairly certain I don’t have cancer (thanks Dr. Google) so I’m assuming it’s separate... though it’s possible it’s gas pain from my ileum or cecum, cuz I’m very gassy and abdominal nerves are known to be wildly inaccurate at times regarding location of pain. Anyway, party was fun, lots of huge fireworks despite them being illegal in my state (cops waited until it was over to show up cuz they don’t care, all they’d do is confiscate them).


ETA: Pretty sorry it looks like you won’t get to move into a house before baby comes. Time is flying by re: your pregnancy! Glad it’s real for your SO now. Adorable pictures of Alex! Sorry about the mom stress.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - There are some pros to not getting a place before he's born. As soon as SO and I start living together, the child care benefit money I get from the government is gonna be drastically reduced. It's currently $658, but it'll probably drop to $200-ish. Also, my daycare subsidy (which is currently costing me $0) will end and we'll have to start paying the full amount. Whereas, if we stay living separately til after I deliver, daycare will be covered for another 4 weeks once I start my mat leave. Guess we'll just have to cross whatever bridges when we come to them.

Glad you had fun at your party, but sorry that you're so uncomfortable right now. FX it clears up quickly.


----------



## claireybell

Hope your tummy is feeling abit better today Shae.. i hate drinking lots of fizzy sugary drinks, i always feel so bleughh after! Gut rot as my Mum would call it lol! Party sounded good though, hope the fireworks were fab :)

Pretty, being pg in the silly heat, you would always find me in the car with the ac going lol i just couldn’t cope last summer! Glad u got ac in your apt though :) Lovely pics of you & Alex, he has your eyes:hugs: Lol @ SO’s baby movement reaction.. men are so funny! If someone asked him how many wks you are would he know? My SO was rubbish at that haha id be like 30 wks or something & he be like ‘Love, your what 24/25wks now aren’t you??’ Errrrm no! Lol! #eyeroll! 

Riley had a day in his new teachers class yesterday at school, goes into year 3 in September :) He’s so excited bless him! 

Not alot going on here atm tbh, im off to a baby group this morning with one of my School mummy friends, her baby boy is 12 days younger than Hayden, hoping its fun, you get cups of tea & biscuits there apparently woop! Also found out yesterday that from September (after Nuala turns 3 in August) we qualify for 30hrs free childcare for her yeeessssss!!! Get in :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - Nah, he definitely has his dad's eyes. lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Pretty I would say he had your eyes still xx


----------



## claireybell

Especially in that photo of you both, they look the same, still.. lovely pics though :hugs:

Just sat in garden atm trying to even out my awful tan lines lol! Off to do school run shortly & both kiddies are currently snoozing! Baby group was actually quite nice, lots of babies the same age & all dribbly ha ha


----------



## wookie130

Kitty- OMG!!! How terrifying! I'm glad you and your family are okay.

Pretty- We're lice free! It was like lice Armegeddon at my house for the past 9 days. But I'm happy to report that we've nipped it fully. It was a nightmare, and it makes me way paranoid about school starting again. I'll be doing head checks on all of us once a week from here on out.

CB- It's pretty hot here too. Phew!


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, sounds like you've had quite a busy time. Good luck with so getting his paperwork all ready. 

Wookie, yay for being lice free! Quite the feat, I do believe girls are more likely to bring those home then boys. I remember bringing them home from ballet class because we had a dance routine where we all stuck our heads together!

Cb,hope the weather is cooling down a bit at your place. Send some over, we are planning on meeting family at the beach tomorrow and so far the sun barely is peaking through the clouds. 

Shae: I agree gut rot ;) your body is probably having a hard time processing all the sugars giving you that blah feeling. Try drinking just water for a few weeks and you'll probably feel a ton better . How is SO doing with his ongoing issues?

Afm: some days the kids sleep at the same time, others they alternate. I like it either way, for the time the boys get together and individual time. 
Baby E is already trying to crawl at 4 months....as in he's pushing forward when we put our hands behind his feet. He pulls his legs under him and pushes himself around backwards. Dang that child is early.....


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Just skimmed through super quick + few things caught my eye, but will read back properly in abit!

*CBD *oil, I take it.. it helps. Few drops under the tongue as and when, it’s meant to be good for all sorts of things but I take it for pain.

*Handmaids Tale *omg it’s addictive! I found the first two series and binge watched them when Theo was born (single parent to 4 kids binge watching is impossible that’s how good it was! Literally neglected my kids for a few days..) we’ve just got series 3 here now think we’re 4th episode in.. it’s the best. 

*Shae* your hair looks so beautiful! I love you as a red head really suits you x 

*Pretty *LOVE the name Matthew, I very nearly had it for Theo. He didn’t have a name until he was a day old, then at 2 days old me and my mum kept saying he looked like a Matthew. Scan pics are super cute ! 

My weird faint lines ages ago turned into nothing, Kit mentioned about having faint lines on a pregnancy test when ovulating, my AF tied in with that second lots of positive OPKs so I was actually ovulating then instead x


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, sending sunshine vibes your way :) I sometimes get our 2 to nap same time esp after lunch before the school run but it simply depends on what time Hayden wakes in the morning & has his first bottle, if hes had sh**ty sleep then he naps a little earlier & then abit later in afternoon. Omg E starting to pull his legs up to move about, wow! He may be an early walker .. eek!

Glad your period arrived Keeps :) i bet your relieved hun! Lovely piccys on fb of your babies enjoying the summer sun <3

Rileys had headlice twice since starting school but only he had it thankfully, i dread if Nuala gets it, her hair is so fine i wont be able to use the comb for it, it wouldn’t work on Rileys hair either, i had to use my nails on most of it urgh!

Haydens sleep is crappy still waking 3:30-4am & not going back off, im pooped atm! But.. I’ve now figured out that when SO comes to bed around that time, the slightest of noise wakes him up! & then SO starts snoring & by this point I have a loud gurgling starting to get moany baby & a snoring man next to me & i feel like I’m losing the will to live! SO needs to get his arse in gear & sort the kitchen floor out so our lounge can be moved out there (kitchen diner/lounge area it will be) & then Hayden can have his own bedroom! Have also read that as they get bigger they are more aware of noises when they are sleeping & it wakes them easily!

Gigs i hope all ok your end :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

CB yikes sorry about Hayden’s poor sleep. Snoring drives me nuts, I couldn’t fall back asleep either if I was him lol. I can sleep through snoring but I can’t fall asleep when someone is snoring. Hopefully Hayden can have his own bedroom soon!

AFM... I’m back on my monthly “worried I’m pregnant even though the chances are 0.02%” spree :haha:. So my temp skyrocketed this morning from my normal post-O trend. I didn’t temp yesterday because I went to a party on the 4th and drank a lot and stayed over at the hosts house because ofc I couldn’t drive (almost everyone slept over), so idk what my temp would’ve been, and even if I’d taken it, it would’ve been off cuz of the alcohol... But I didn’t drink last night and my temp skyrocketed and I’m just like... oh dear. Probably a fluke but freaks me out anyway. It’ll probably go back down tomorrow but if not I’m gonna be a little scared. I shouldn’t be, but with my friend having this exact IUD fail it freaks me out. I assume my mom would know before me, though, so her lack of suggesting a pregnancy test makes me feel better. Also my temp skyrocketed on 7dpo in March so that makes me feel better as well.


----------



## shaescott

Temp dropped from the skyrocket temp, so that’s good. Still higher than the trend but I kept waking up in the middle of the night so that could’ve made it higher I assume.

ETA:

Forgot to respond to last page, whoops.

PL, SO is doing okay. His stomach still bugs him sometimes, it’s quite sensitive, but he’s not in excruciating pain or anything. He’s just scared to take ibuprofen or other NSAIDs for his chronic joint pain because of the stomach bleeding incident, so he’s more achey than usual.

Kitty thank you for the compliment on my hair! I also binged the handmaid’s tale, it’s driving me nuts only having one episode a week now, but at least it means I’m not up all night watching it and it’s a shorter wait for the next season.

Have we not heard from Gigs in a while or am I just crazy?


ETA2: took a test since it’s second day of elevated from trend temps, negative. I figure I’m probably in the clear cuz if I implanted 2 days ago my hcg would probably be detectable.


----------



## shaescott

I’m so frickin emotional lately, it’s driving me nuts. 2 days ago I teared up watching a goddamn Barbie movie with my sister (we were rewatching the ones from when we were little, somewhat as a joke), and today I’m tearing up at everything, and SO pissed me off one too many times and I ended up sobbing and now I’m just hoping nothing will set me off because I really don’t want to cry again but I’m pretty sure I’m gonna end up crying again. Probably just PMS but it’s torture nonetheless.


----------



## claireybell

Ah Shae bless you, pms is rubbish, if your temps are still quite high it could be why your feeling so emotional hun, increase in hormones etc.. i was tagged on fb the other day in the most hilarious things when women have pms/pmt, you would be crying with laughter, il see if i can do a fb link, it was the comments they were so funny, i tagged Flueks & Pacific in it :haha: Any how.. the comments may enlighten you :hugs:


----------



## claireybell




----------



## claireybell

Ahhhh i hate it when it does this!! Im going to screen shot a couple haha


----------



## claireybell

:haha: Admittedly some of the comments are when pg hormones are raging but hormones are hormones right?! ;)


----------



## shaescott

CB those are so funny! I’ll always remember the time I screamed at my dad for throwing out my ice cream while I was PMSing. I had a full on fit, and it was like 2 am. 

SO drove over to my house to apologize and I told him I’d been crying over everything and he asked if I was on my period, because apparently (according to him) when I’m PMSing/starting my period I either get really angry or cry over everything. So that’s super fun. I thought I saw the tiniest spot of blood in my CM tonight (like the size of a pencil dot) so AF might be arriving a little bit early.


----------



## shaescott

Well, AF did indeed start early. Temp dropped to around the coverline this morning and when I swabbed my cervix I got blood. So now I know the crying over everything is just a PMS thing for me, and temp rises mean nothing.


----------



## claireybell

At least u know its period hormones & your SO recognises this each time, how attentive of him :) The fit about the ice cream made me Lol! Ive been stressy as whilst vacuuming before & ive trodden on Rileys lego in his bedroom, fits of rage ive sucked some pieces up the hoover .. bad parenting moment there haha


----------



## kittykat7210

Bought a new sofa today, but it wasn’t until after we paid they told us it would be 8 weeks delivery time :brat:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi Ladies. Looks like things have been fairly quiet on here. Hopefully you're all doing pretty well and getting decent sleep and all that good stuff. :)

AFM, baby boy is being super active lately, but I'm feeling most of the kicks pretty low in my abdomen, so I guess he's still head up.
Alex's BDay party planning is going fairly well. I have a few lists on the go to make sure I don't forget anything and that I'm not stressing and staying up late the night before.
As for the house hunting, thank God for realtors. The female realtor decided to touch base with us a few days ago, asking if we'd gathered all the paperwork for the mortgage broker and if SO had gone to the bank to get the info on his current mortgage. Since then, he has gone to the bank and decided which company to go with for his late tax filing; he just needs to find his T4s for '17 and '18. And I believe I have all the paperwork I need. Still not holding my breath to find a place before the baby comes though.
69 more days of work and 101 days til baby is here.


----------



## claireybell

Never say never Pretty, you may be pleasantly suprised that you could be in somewhere new before Baby boy arrives :) aww i love when they are really active & you start noticing a routine <3 Is there a theme for Alex’ Birthday party?

Nice Sofa Kitty.. ahhhh i hate things like that, why didn’t they tell you before your bought it?! Thats rubbish sales right there! Fx it arrives sooner.. Pfft that would totally annoy me!

Riley has 7 days left at school yay! Looking forward to the Hols but not having all them around me everyday lol its finding things to entertain them! Lotsa parks, strawberry picking & things like that i think.. although, Nualas Birthday is mid August so we’re taking her to Peppa Pig world, fx she likes it there :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit wtf are they like still growing the trees for the wood and raising the cows for the leather?! Lol. Once we had dinner and my stepdad ordered fish and it took like almost two hours so finally he asks and the waiter was like sorry he just finally caught the fish it’ll be ready in fifteen :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty omg I’d throw a fit. Gorgeous couch though, hopefully it arrives sooner than they said. 

Pretty glad your SO is getting stuff together for the house more quickly because of the realtor. Yay for active baby!

CB wow he’s still in school? Does the school year end in July for all grades in the UK? Where I live grade school gets out in June and college gets out in May, plus in the South, grade school gets out in May. 
Finding ways to entertain my future kids is definitely a worry for me, I get bored easily so that doesn’t help. Hopefully you can keep the kiddos occupied! 

Dobs was the waiter joking or did he legit just catch the fish?


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry guys just been under a lot of stress with returning to work, S having trouble with bottlefeeding, my cousin passing, and just being exhausted. I'll just be reading/LURKING for awhile.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae he was dead serious. This was in Thailand right after the tsunami, so usually they keep a stocked pond by the restaurant. But because the tsunami cane through and wiped out the pond, the guy had a hard time catching it. And when I say pond I mean pond like he gets in a little boat and rows out sized. It was funny but kind of sad for my stepdad cuz we had all on family in that area with us and we ordered tons of food that he’s too American to eat. So he just sat there watching us eat for the longest time. And he can’t ask because he doesn’t speak Thai so he had to wait until my mom wasn’t talking (which wasn’t gonna happen lol). It’s a funny story now though lol

Pretty that’s awesome to hear things are moving and I agree you never know. Once you get all the mortgage stuff squared away, you might find a place right away. Fxed! And yay for birthday party planning! I feel you on list making though lol

Sorry I have been mia. It’s been a rough couple weeks.

I applied for a loan using my house as collateral, and after a nearly two month process I got denied. Luckily I’m persistent and our 1% raise was in on my last paycheck, so I was able to talk them into reconsidering. But for a moment I was freaking out that I’d have to sell right as the market tanked or have my parents co-sign.

Things with ex also hit the fan. They agreed to sign the garnishing paperwork but then I found out he got a new job with a huge raise. 40-60k more! So naturally half the people are like his ass needs to pay more support and half are like this is such a drain on your life is it even worth fighting over a couple hundred a month. So idk but I know it’s a big raise because there’s no reason that he would sign off so easily if he didn’t feel like he was getting one up on me.

A moves to Discovery Preschool in a week. Same daycare, different room. The ratio is MUCH smaller. It’s 10 to 1 where the toddler room was like 5 to one (but only had 4 to 1 enrollment). So his toddler room was 16 kids with 4 teachers and this room is 20-30 kids with 2-3 teachers. Their focus is building resilience and independence, so gg gl with that. I’ve been taking A in during snack and the kids are really sweet. I loooove that age. But he has meltdowns when we go in there.

Summer school is exhausting but only 8 school days left.

But yeah it’s bedn stress city so I’ve been mia


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ladies! Miss you all. I've been struggling with extremely bad (like occasional panic attacks bad) and haven't been able to handle much. I've been avoiding the page in fear that I'll read something that would trigger my anxiety again.

(Sorry if i'm repeating myself)
So my update I guess...
Not sure if I said but CBD was a nightmare. Inititally I felt better but I got twitchy, like head/neck twitches. It was pretty intense the next day and I was freaking out. Mind you a similar thing happened to me last time i smoked pot, which was some 12 years ago...and both times the twitches tapered off over 1-2 weeks. So I've concluded I have some weird sensitivity to cbd and it's a no-go for me.

Otherwise I have just been battling sleep deprivation. I just don't feel right...and I think it's because of Myles' awful sleep. He's popped 2 teeth, and his sleep has been bad for weeks. The past 4 nights he's be up, ready to party, between 3:45 and 4:30ish. He's up for at least an hour (rolling around and squealing delightfully) before finally crashing out again, then I'm lucky to get another 1-1.5 hours of sleep or so before everyone is up. 

Other than that I had a huge blow out fight with my SIL. In a nut shell, she was trying to claim MIL as her personal babysitter and said (via text) "we don't want to share a babysitter with y'all." All this because I've been working part time and our schedules conflict for September, and she was basically arguing hers takes priority. I rearranged things and am getring my mom to help...and did I get a thank you from her? Nope. She is acting like an entitled brat. 

Anyway.

Fluek I an so incredibly sorry to read about your cousin. That is devastating. I hope your family can find peace. 

Kit, goodness I am so thankful you are OK after the attempted break in. That is so scary. Any update from the police?

For my Handmaid ladies that are caught up, (this might be a spoiler?) I have a theory...I haven't seen the lastest episode but my theory is Canada will offer Emily back instead of Nicole and they will punish Emily is terrible Gilliad ways to make an example of her...possibly televised. Once I had this theory I was upset lol -- I hope everyone in Canada stays there!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks so sorry about your cousin :hugs:

Dobs wow that’s crazy about the fish. Sorry the ex is still giving you trouble and not paying what he should. Hopefully A does well in the preschool level at daycare and it’s not too overwhelming for him.

Gigs I’m so sorry your anxiety has been so awful and that the CBD oil made things worse. 
Re: handmaid’s tale (spoilers below)

Spoiler
I have the same theory. I really hope we’re wrong and they both stay in Canada. I was sooo mad when the Canadian guy said the birth mother had given up her rights to the child, like no the f*ck she didn’t. The fact that they’re even entertaining the idea of returning Nicole to people who aren’t even the biological parents and straight up stole the baby from the birth mother (aka June) makes me so angry. I don’t care about keeping the peace between the countries, it’s a matter of protecting an innocent child. Serena reverted back to her bratty selfish persona and it sucks cuz she was reasonable for a minute there.


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, I'm sorry you're having a rough time, and the CBD oil didn't help. I have never reacted well to smoking weed, either. Like anything, different things work for different people. 

Flueks- So sorry about your cousin, and the work/feeding struggles. Take care.

Shae- Uggghhh. The struggle with PMS is so real... 

My cycle is now down to a lovely 23 days long. And I am beyond bitchy, migraine-y, and want alllll the carbs. I had a clockwork 30 day tolerable cycle prior to having Char, and my tubal litigation. Now, it's shorter and shorter, grosser, and I feel like I am way off hormonally. I just turned 41, so it could be my eggs are depleting, and I'm gearing up for perimenopause. Whatever it is, sucks tremendously.


----------



## gigglebox

Wook i thought erimenopause came with more spaced out periods? Can tubals cause such a significant shortening to cycles like that?

I'm thinking harder about a tubal. I feel like closing the door on more babies is physically/mentally necessary. I'm so beat up from this last one, which really surprises me considering how rough ds2's birth was.


----------



## shaescott

Wooks yikes, sorry about the short cycles and side effects. I miss my pre-IUD near-clockwork cycles (29-31 days), but I’d much rather have crazy cycles than be pregnant of course. Still sucks though.

Gigs you gotta do what you gotta do. If hormonal bc doesn’t work for you and you really can’t mentally afford to have another child, maybe a tubal ligation is what’s best for you. It is reversible, so if in 5 years you were to decide you wanted another child, it would be possible.


----------



## pacificlove

WTF... My reply didn't safe...fed up. Better reply later, don't feel like retyping atm.


----------



## Tina2019

Hey guys, 

My name is Christine, I am currently working on a project with Deakin University’s Science of Adult Relationships (SoAR) Lab that is looking at couples who are currently trying to have a baby. If you and your partner have been trying to have a baby for over a year now, you may be eligible!

Not only will you gain insight into your relationship with your partner but findings from this study will also help to assist other couples like you. For further details please comment below or contact [email protected].


----------



## claireybell

Gigs im sorry your dealing with all anxiety & attacks hun.. have you spoken with your Dr? I think when you (people in general) suffer with this, you expect it to keep happening & that gets you all worked up again, its a vicious circle, the Dr will be able to prescribe something that will take the edge off.. re Myles waking at crazy hrs, does he have a bouncy chair or rocker that hes safe to be in if you pop him I front of tv or anything? I do this with Hayden lol! At 4am he just wont go back off to sleep & this chills him for an 1-1.5hrs in between popping dummy back in & playing with teething toys until i get up, our lounge is across the hall like 3 meters away, otherwise im pooped all the time zzzzZ 

Dobs lol @ the fish catching story, bet u were starving hungry waiting though :haha:

Id persist with child maintenance & what ex needs to give you, is the percentage he needs to pay based on his current income? If so, he should be paying you that extra & its all to help look after his Son whether he wants to or not! Did he not tell the judge/lawyer about his increased income? Im sure A will settle into the new nursery room, its just a lil more busier than he’s used to but he’ll eventually come around :hugs:

Shae, yeah hes still at school, last day of term is 22/23rd July its a Tuesday, then they have 6.5wks off & due back early September:) 

Flueks im so sorry to hear about your cousin, much love to you & family at this difficult time <3 Sorry Serena is being fussy bottle fed, she will give in in time esp when she gets hungry

Not long left of my Maternity leave now, my last Mat payment is August so il be going back at the beginning of Sept as Nuala gets 30hrs free childcare after her 3rd birthday woop! 

Is tubal ligation where they tie or clip the tubes? I had mine actually removed .. if you do go the ligation route, opt for tying rather than clips, only my friend had her tubes clipped/clamped as such & the clips weren’t suitable & it rotted her tubes & half her repro organs, she had to have a full hysterectomy & ovary removal at 26! Shes had 3 children already but would’ve had another with her new hubby but now cannot :(


----------



## gigglebox

Omg that is terrible cb! Did they financially compensate her? 
Myles loves his jumperoo but the problem is i have nowhere to put him that won't wake up another family member. We have a one level ranch (with basement) and all the bedrooms are off the main living space. Very annoying. Besides that, i'm hoping keeping him laid down will help train him on sleep. I'm afraid of encouraging this wake up time if we do anything stimulating. Idk. Just a phase I hope...

About anxiety meds, my insurance won't cover them so I've been waiting/avoiding the dr. That said I may go in with another issue and see if she can write me a Rx for anxiety stuff while I'm there, but if i make the appt for mental health, it wont be covered. 

For the tubal i was beginning to research implants. The are inserted into the tubes to block the passage. I only just scratched the surface on it though and again, not sure i can afford it because my insurance doesn't cover birth control either.

Cb, remind me what you do again? Do you work full time? I'll tell you...going back part time has been amazing for me. I enjoy making a little spending cash, interacting with adults, and doing productive work that isn't undone by children within a few hours.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - The theme is TMNT. And those activities sound pretty fun. I guess I'll be in the same boat as you in a few years once Alex starts school. Or, possibly sooner if we decide that sending him to daycare a few days a week after the new baby comes is just not something we can afford.

Flueky - Sorry to hear about your cousin. Just take your time and post whenever you'd like.

Dobby - A few hundred extra dollars could definitely help, but I also see people's point about if it's worth it. You mental health should definitely come first. Just carefully consider if it's something you can add to your plate without it being a major stresser. If I was in your shoes though, I'd fight for it.

Gigs - Sorry to hear that the CBD didn't work and that your SIL is being a major bitch all while you're dealing with sleep deprivation. What does your MIL have to say about the whole thing?

Wookie - That sucks. FX your horomones right themselves and your mood and cravings mellow out.

Re: sterilization. At this point, I can't even imagine doing anything to prevent myself from having more kids. After my mom had my sister (her 2nd baby, by emergency c-section, at 42), she had her tubes tied and a hysterectomy (as far as I remember). And my friend's husband got fixed last year (at 28) now that they have 2 kids. The thing is, he only wanted 2 and she wanted 3, but they did both agree he should get fixed. If SO pulled that, it'd definitely be grounds for breaking up.

AFM, SO needs to take his car in to get serviced today. So, while he's doing that, Alex and I are gonna hit up a dollar store and look for cheap party decorations. Once the car is good to go, we'll go to an actual party store and get some completer items, probably grab some lunch and then hopefully go to an open house. Decent chance we're not gonna get it, but it looks nice from the pics and gives me hope we can get something big enough in the area that I'd like.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, sorry insurance doesn't cover the meds you need the most. 

Cb, wow that is so wrong in so many ways about those clips. We are leaning towards DH getting snipped but are putting it off for a bit longer until we are both 100% sure. it all just seems so final. I am happy with my two boys but a small part of me wishes for a daughter. I don't want the pregnancy or the changes to our family dynamic that a third would bring at the moment.. makes no sense, I know!
Bil and his wife are expecting a girl in October, since we do get along quite well, I have laid claim over the little girl. ;)

Family drama is still constant on both sides of the family, mine and dhs, and I am noticing it starting to affect me. It doesn't pertain to us and remain neutral, but we hear about it enough. The neutral position is straining especially since we are on good terms with all. 
Maybe I am noticing it more because DH is in the USA at the moment and we cant talk out our stresses.

We have also decided that we want to move back to the big island, no more ferries for us. The move is a few years away, but are so looking forward to it that we are willing to work even harder then we do now to make it accomplishable even faster.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad that summee school is nearly over. Honestly, if what's garnished is enough for A, I'd leave it. Maybe I'm spineless in this but how you've described him I'd be afraid of what he might do if you try to get more. If you're not getting a fair amount for A then I'd go for it. However, you can take what I say with a grain of salt as I'm just an internet stranger.

Gigs I'm sorry about your anxiety and that if was in part due to me. I hope that you can find something. Meditation, essential oils, bubble baths?? A support group might be good unless that gives you more anxiety.

Oh and I hate how your SIL does your poor MIL. She shouldn't be like that. I'm sure she's going through a rough time but no reason to take it out on you or MIL.

Wookie I know I had a boss that got shorter cycles when hitting premenopause. Sucks to have AF so much.

CB thank you. How do you feel about returning to work in a month and a half? I try to look at the silver linings (adult conversation, peaceful lunch). That's great Nuala will get free 30 hours of care!

Pretty hope you got some nice decorations and good luck house hunting :)

Pacific ugh I hate getting caught up in any drama much less family drama. You know as tough as some things in pregnancy are, I kind of love it. Feeling those movements, listening to the heartbeat. 

AFM so Serena is eating better at sitter. She drinks 12 ounces while I'm away which is fantastic. She only drinks 1.5 oz from the bottle. They have to syringe feed her the rest. Due to this she did drop from 3rd to 2nd percentile in weight. Pediatrician is happy with her though and I feel she'll make up for it soon. I've stopped daily weights on her as it was making me to anxious. I'm thinking maybe 2x a week. 

We started sleep training Friday night. I puta video monitor in the nursery so I can peak at her. I know some are adamantly against CIO. I discussed with ped and we both agreed it was best for her as I upset her if I'm around but not holding when she wants to sleep. She was napping for sitter and DH without being held or cuddled. It's going pretty well and not much crying, mainly fussing. The newfound freedom I have is making me feel better. Also she wasn't waking to feed every 3 hours, Hallelujah! I'm also enjoying having time to play with Victoria while she naps :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs :hugs: I’m sorry the cbd didn’t work. They gave it to my auntie for her cancer pain, but she also doesn’t do well on it. The sleep really does not help things. I feel you. I can’t catch up on sleep either and it sucks. We’re at least down to waking 2-3x a night, but on the days he is up before 6 (most days) it physically kills me. Hopefully things look up soon. As for tubal, I have the same mentality as Shae. You know you best so you gotta just do what works for you. As for SIL wtf

Wookie sorry about the perimeno kinky transition stage :(

Cb that’s great about the free hours! How are you feeling about going back to work in a few months?

Pretty hope you made the open house! I was bday shopping too. Luckily my best friend has a job at a family run party store and hooked me up with her massive discount. I saved like 30% off. It was great.

PL sorry about the family drama. Being in the middle can be worse than being part of it. Hopefully the house hunting goes well when you start looking!

Fluek so glad the sleep training is going well!

Afm
Thanks all. My only issue is he’s going to refuse to cooperate. It cost about 10k to get the last child support order then another probably close to 5-10 for this latest daycare garnishing. He hasn’t ponied up his paystub. Our original court date is the 8th but we didn’t discuss child support in our motion so we couldn’t bring it up anyway. He didn’t tell anybody. I only found out through a fluke. Rn money is tight because daycare costs so much. In three years, I’ll be fine on my own income. But then I own a condo not house. My stepdad just sold a house for 1.9 mil that is dinky and the market is crashing so they had to take less than asked (2mil). So any extra money I have coming helps to save up.

As for A he’s doing good. He was 33” and about 28lbs at his 23 month. Ped was concerned about his weight compared to height but this kid exercises every day. I honestly think it’s muscle. He outpushed three kids yesterday on this rolling ball when they had the momentum lol. Uncle is jazzed he’s likely to be perfect soccer height :rofl:

Done with his party but having trouble finding a grocery store cake I want lol I’ll likely end up settling but blah don’t wanna settle.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty TMNT is a pretty theme cool ;) no doubt Alex will enjoy everything! Does he have a Turtles cake?

Omg Gigs i completely forget to comment on the SIL/MIL thing, cannot believe that, its so bloomin cheeky & totally unfair on you guys! MIL should be doing it even! I’d be pretty miffed about it aswell! I work p/t in an office but i do love my 2 days a week, non parenty, no baby chat (well sometimes lol) & doing a sales job & knowing your good at other things aswell as being ‘Mummy’! Plus like you say, extra spending money is nice :) Def do the Drs apt for something else & then casually ask about the Anxiety.. im sure if your Dr Is lovely & understanding they may be able to suggest or give something:hugs:

My friend never got compensated either but then i dont think she took the nhs to court, im all for the nhs but thats terrible & negligent in my eyes, they should never of clamped! 

Flueks, i had to let Hayden CIO in the the early wks a few times, not so much wanting to but more so i had to as i had things to do & he had to wait & then he would fall asleep lol but then i think thats helped him now when i lay him for a nap or bedtime & hes awake, he falls asleep on his own :) Its hard hearing them cry though esp when as mothers our natural instinct is to cradle & comfort them, is she on full bottle feed now or are you combi feeding? 

Dobby could you make his cake? Or is it a themed one with fondant icing etc.. 

Pacific how lovely they’re expecting a girl <3 if your fine on bc for time you could always do this for a while until you know your both 100% done :-/

Kinda looking forward to going back to work & not, im quite happy atm to stsy off another year but then i enjoy my own time & I get nothing atm.. plus it’ll do Nuala good for 2 days childcare & fx encourage her potty training!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb that’s good. Fxed for smooth and quick potty training!

Entitled cake rant inbound
I’m too much of a princess to make his cake. No fondant. I had a $300+ three tier fondant cake for my baby shower that nobody ate because they hate fondant. And I spent over $100 on cupcakes with images on marshmallow fondant that people just chucked the fondant. So between allergies and what not so annoying. 

I have my allergy cake: chocolate decadence (vegan, gluten, nut free) with the Avengers logo in fondant on top.

But I wanted a superhero cake (preferably black panther) or even just a generic 2 birthday cake. I can get cake toppers elsewhere. It’s insane that I can’t find one I like. Been to five stores already. The bakery doing my allergy cake can do one but it’s $155. And no offense to my guests but I’m not spending $200 on cake for a second birthday party I didn’t even want to have. His venue was already over $400 and balloons and favors $50. So they’re getting a $30 grocery store cake. I do consider shelling out $70 for mini Sprinkles cupcakes though. I looooove me some Sprinkles. And I can just get some cupcake toppers.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I just saw your latest video that’s some Annabelle comes home s* lol I can’t


----------



## claireybell

Do the cupcake with sprinkles route & buy some lil toppers.. works out lots cheaper esp as you’ve shelled out lotsa $$ already.. A will love his party whatever the food & cakes :) Also, im fussy about cake toppers aswell haha if they look cheap, or eyes look wonky i wont buy them :haha:


----------



## claireybell

& omg those Annabelle films freak me to f**** out! Adam watches them, i always leave the room Lol im rubbish for horrors (face in hands)


----------



## gigglebox

So the SIL thing...her marital crisis is over so she's not going through nearly as much stress. She has been using MIL to babysit excessively (IMO) so her and BIL can do a ton of child free dates. They have been going to coworker parties and happy hour and last night they went to a concert. She tells me they struggle with money but they do all this stuff...not to mention a week long trip to universal studios in September, AND she's looking into adopting a second dog. Cherry on top, she also has mentioned a few times in casual conversation how wonderfuk of a sleeper her baby is (2 weeks younger than Myles) and he STTN already. 

We generally get along and have some shared hobbies but she's really been getting under my skin recently.

Speaking of under my skin...I've had a bump on my back for a few weeks now (part of my anxiety) that I'm finally getting checked out today. I'll discuss things with the dr and hopefully I will leave there feeling somewhat relieved. Maybe he can get me a script for anxiety. In the interim, my anxiety is really elevated consequently :rofl: can't win! 

Dobby I would make my own cake and shove an action figure toy in the top. That way it doubles as a gift! And cost effective!

Pretty how many kids do you see yourself having? I missed what you wrotr about the open house but I'd love to hear how it went!

Fluek I'm glad you are getting a little more freedom from S. And frankly it's hard NOT to trigger my anxiety these day so don't worry about it. 

PL yay for moving goals! It's also great you two are on the same page. I hear you on the "one more" kid thing. Right now I'm done but my attitude before was I'd do it if I was guaranteed a girl...sounds like you can relate to that!

Which reminds me, my friends back home had a girl! They were waiting until birth to find out. She is so celebrated on the dad's side especially because she is the first girl in a coupke generations. Also he has two brothers but they're both gay with no intentions of having kids so a girl is what everyone was kind of hoping for, especially my friend's mom. Anywho I hope I can have some kind of relationship with her as an honorary aunt, if not one of my own actual nieces one day...


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs idk how you handle that cuz I’d lose my s*. I can understand a splurge here and there. I definitely have spent some money on things outside my financial ability for sanity. But yeah maybe not get a second dog. I just still can’t believe that she feels like she has some moronic claim over MIL. I also can’t believe MIL isn’t like man this is unbalanced we should have an equitable schedule. Ugh

Cb I’m about to do that lol just get a sheet cake and toss a figurine set on it and call it a day. Was hoping a set would go on sale for prime day but no such luck


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs,I'd loose my shit with sil... You can't have it all, all the time! Maybe have a heart to heart with mil and voice your concerns that she is getting used and you'd love for her to have more time to spend with your boys.
Less time with mil and maybe that will curb their overspending habit?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs wowThat's some expensive cake. I am far too cheap for that ;) if no one likes cake, how about ice cream cake?

Gigs, I can totally relate to that. Honestly I was so convinced that E was a girl.... However as soon as he came out I was more glad labour was over that I wasn't even disappointed. It's hitting me a bit now .. we will see what October brings when sil has her girl. Maybe someday I can have a daughter like relationship with her, be the cool aunt that she talks about stuff with she would not with her parents ;) that in itself is better, correct? 
DH has 3 brothers (yeah, mil had 4 boys), best year another one is getting married and they won't be long to start having kids after.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Happy to hear that S is drinking better and that she naps well for the sitter and DH. I used the shush-pat method for Alex and it seemed to work alright, but there were still a couple nights that he would "purple cry" for 45-60 mins. I don't think I'd have the nerves for CIO, but best of luck.

Dobby - That's nice about the discount. I know I spent close to $100 on decorations, loot bag stuff, plates, etc, but he's worth it. lol. Still need to pick up a 24 pack of coke, some fruit and veg trays and order the pizzas, but otherwise, I think we have everything we need. I'm feeling noticeably less stressed about this BDay than the last one.

CB - I asked SO's aunt to make a good sized circular cake with a fondant manhole cover on top, and then I have these turtle figures I'll be putting on it. Plus, I'll be making cupcakes with multi-coloured frosting. (see below)

Gigs - That's so BS about your insurance not covering your meds. When are companies gonna get it that mental health is just as important and legit and physical health? How'd your appt go today? Were you able to get the Rx you need?
And I would LOVE to have 4 kids, but I think I could settle for 3. SO never wanted any, so the fact that he seems fairly ok with the 2nd one on the way is kind of reassuring. Hopefully I can convince him to give me one more shot at a girl.

Re: open house. It was ok. It was a split level with 2 beds a half staircase up, 2 beds a half staircase down, and a +1 in the basement. The back door/sep entrance lead into an ok sided backyard. And there was a 2nd, smaller kitchen in the basement. The ceilings were pretty low though and a few things needed a little TLC. And there actually happened to be another open house right across the street, so we checked that one out too. It was also split level with 3 beds up top and a +1 in the basement. SO seemed to like it a lot and said it reminded him of his grandparent's place when he was a kid. It was alright, but the more I though about it, having bedrooms so close to the living room and basement would mean we'd need to probably be fairly quite once the kids were asleep. Plus, I was raised in a townhouse with proper storeys and full staircases, so that's kind of what I'm used to and would like. And I'd like to do everything in my power to ensure each kid has their own room. There's no guarantee Alex and the newb would get along well enough to share bunk beds.
In other news, yesterday was fun. Gonna try to make this short. Saturday, Alex was a wee bit warm, so I gave him some Advil and a very late nap turned into sleeping til 7am the next day (13 hours). Sunday, he was fine, but had a bunch of tiny spots all over his torso. He's up to date on all his shots, so I highly doubted it was chicken pox or measles. Yesterday (Monday), took him to daycare and had to pick him up an hour later cuz they said if I didn't know what the spots were, they could be contagious and he can't be there. He saw a Dr at 1pm and she couldn't be sure what it was without bloodwork, but said it was probably just a viral thing or suspected parvo/fifth's disease/slapped face something or other. She gave me a req to get bloodwork done to see if I had any immunity to it cuz it could be bad for me to catch it while pg. After that, I had my GTT test at 2:30 and then just did some general running around with SO (who came home from work for the appt). While waiting at the MW's office, I was feeling a little achy and tired and I noticed some spots on my boobs, but didn't say anything. I actually am a wee bit worried, but I haven't made an appt for my bloodwork yet. So today, Alex stayed with my mom while I went to work. I dropped a Dr's note off at the daycare and the director said as long as he's acting like himself (which he totally has been), he can come back tomorrow. 
As for baby, still feeling movements down low, especially as I type this. And SO is still working on gathering his paperwork for the mortgage broker. I have no idea how I'm gonna hide my belly when we meet with him or her. Hopefully they'll just assume I'm fat and approve us for a bunch of money. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I’d honestly bake it myself but by the time I buy everything I need, I may as well shell out for a grocery store cake :rofl: I also have bad social anxiety so I feel like people are judging me.

Hopefully you’ll have a close relationship to your niece!

Pretty so glad you’re not stressed! Party planning sucks. And man yeah wth why is it all so expensive?! 

I forgot do you all have first time homebuyer programs? That’s the only way I got my condo. I only had to put 5% down.

Fxed you find something you both love. Don’t settle. I settled and regret it. Well what I regret most was not buying the 400k condo because of my ex that is now over a mil. But that’s a rant for another day.

Sorry about the spots. When will the bloods come back?

Hope everyone is well! I’m turning 30 tomorrow and have to work and everything hurts. A is breathing weird. Just over it.

Also Long Gone Wild is out! Less emotional than Blackfish but stay woke friends ;)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Convenience usually comes at a price. lol

I'm not sure about what programs we have. I'm pretty sure that I can use my retirement savings $27K+ towards a down payment, as well as whatever profit SO makes when he sells his condo. And I think I get some kind of rebate at some point.

Ya, I really don't wanna settle. But all I really NEED is something with 4 bedrooms, around the area I'm in now, that is not apartment-isque.

The GTT bloods are supposed to take 2 business days, I think. and I literally just made an appt for the parvo test for this afternoon. My Dr wrote rush on the req.

When you say tomorrow, I'm assuming you're going by Cali time. It's 1:39am on the 17th here, so it's 10:39pm on the 16th there, right? So, Happy Birthday in my time zone(?)! lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, yes, I'm also hoping for a close neice relationship that is even better than being a mom. I don't think I want to "risk" having a girl now...I think the all boy dynamic will be fun. I fear a girl would be ganged up on/picked on (maybe that just me projecting though since i had two older brothers).

Dobby yeah I feel ya on not wanting to bother with the cake...but WOW would it save money! Less than $10 for a sheet cake...just saying...

Pretty yikes I am sorry alex is under the weather and sounds like you're getting it too :/ Definitely mention it to the dr just in case. Glad he is himself again though! 

Regarding SIL, thank God MIL stood up for me. We actually had a meeting all together to straighten things out. SIL tried to tell me that MIL was "her" sitter, so flat out asked MIL in front of SIL and MIL said, "No...SIL, remember? We had a conversation about this...I'm watching her kids too." I'm paraphrashing but SIL was silent :rofl: called out on her bs. It was great...she's the type of person who doesn't flex much and doesn't admit when she's wrong. So I enjoyed that lol

Afm sleep deprivation continues. Bump on back is nothing to worry about. I can get it removed but there's no point so maybe I'll just name it instead. Got anxiety drugs but haven't taken any...maybe today. Idk. I hate taking things!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol so true and I grew up in an area where things were are convenience and quality so adjusting to my broke lifestyle sucks. The $155 was all tricked out, gluten free, dairy free. But I decided more cost effective to get s small $40 allergy cake and a $30 grocery cake because my mom backed out of paying for the cake.

Maybe ask your broker or look into it? I almost qualified for 5k towards my down, the low down, and I get a mortgage credit. It gives me back like $700/month to help me not go house broke lol. No harm in asking. They usually have income maxes though based on family size and unborn babies don’t count (here anyway).

That’s crazy it takes two days. Like I get it but like come on now parvo is a big deal. You’d think they wanna know sooner than two damn days. Hopefully it’s just s viral thing and it passes.

Lol yeah I meant rn :). Ty!

Gigs I literally don’t have anything to bake the cake with though. Not the time nor energy. So buying the pans and the ingredients and decorations would put me over the cost for a grocery store cake. It’d be different if A could help and make it fun, but he’s still reacting to raw eggs. :(

Wait g2g finish later


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - He was only a wee bit sick-ish on Saturday, so he's good now and the Dr appt was 2 days ago. I'll be seeing her again next Monday for Alex's 2 year check up and I'm sure blood results will be in by then. 

Good to hear you got things figured out with your MIL and SIL and that you got your meds. :)

Dobby - No, the GTT test will take a couple days. The parvo test says "rush", so maybe that means it'll be processed immediately? I dunno. I have a bunch of spots on my torso now though. :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo got it! Sorry about the spots. Are they bothering you or just there? Glad Alex is good now :)

Gigs YES so glad MIL is not letting her bully you out of help! It’s not just even about help. It’s time with her grandkids. 

I know what you mean about meds. I probably need anxiety drugs (lost my s* because my friend tried to plan a pool party for me). But I don’t want to take anything. Hopefully they help! My friends on them swear by them.

Glad the bump is benign!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, so glad to hear mil isn't getting bullied into babysitting and stood up for you! She's a keeper ;) mine currently is driven by jealousy...(she saw how good of a relationship we have with fil and his wife)..

Dobs, wait what you get money back out of your mortgage? 

Pretty, Canada does have a first time home buyers thing with 5% down. DH and I have used that in the past, it also means you have cmhc (mortgage insurance) that needs to approve your purchase. 
I believe Canada now also has a new program that is for our area entirely useless. You only need 3% down I think, they help you a bunch but the house can't cost more then 400k and you can't make a lot of money either. Good luck finding a home for under 400k where the biggest housing issues are. 

Afm: baby has started to attempt to rock on his knees... not long until crawling now!


----------



## wookie130

I hear you gals on the anxiety meds...I know I need them, but I've just never taken that step. It would probably really help, though.

Dobs, I'm getting a fancy cake for my son's 5th birthday, but I'm probably going to cut corners and just do something cheap for Char's 2nd birthday in Nov. She won't give a crap, so it's all good. Lol

Tubals. I had one during my last c-section with C, but my right tube began to hemorrhage, so my doc just took the whole tube. In retrospect, I kinda wish she would have just removed my entire reproductive system. It would have saved me a lot of these nasty hormone perimenopausal funky symptoms I now experience every 3 weeks of my life.

Gigs...It should be entirely up to MIL who she babysits, for how long, etc. SIL shouldn't get to call dibs on MIL entirely. That's just lame! And obviously, MIL should be a decent grandmother, and do her best to devote herself to all grandkids equally. It's just the right thing to do. Hopefully SIL can see that soon enough.


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie I forgot (or didn't see?) That you had yours tied. Dang every 3 weeks sounds horrid. 

Knowing I am done with babies, potentially 15 more years of periods, worry about getting pregnant and birth control is not something I look forward to. 
(Ok, chances are DH is getting snipped in the next few years be honest,we are just holding off until the last doubt is gone)...
My midwife thinks it's the way to go for men to just get snipped since it's such an easy procedure. 
I probably would have had my tubes tied if #2 had been a girl and a C-section.


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m on anti depressants which also treats anxiety, I honestly think it helps loads! I would recommend it to anyone who needs it :shrug:

Gigs really glad mil set the record straight, hopefully you get a bit more help now!


----------



## DobbyForever

Respond to everyone later. I was up to midnight arguing with my mom again. She keeps going back and forth on babysitting Aiden today (my first day off since my birthday). It’s exhausting. So I thought she would pick him up from daycare so I could go to lunch, but no. So now I have to sit in traffic twice today instead of just once. Just overall annoyed and depressed (I only get depressed around my birthday plus my dad died when he was 30).

But yes I have a mortgage credit. 20% of my interest ongoing as long as I own my house and use it as my primary residence. I heard Trl got rid of this program in the states but I don’t actually know. So you can adjust your tax withholdings to get more money from each paycheck and a smaller refund or just get a big refund. When I just did the refund because I wanted to see how much it really was before changing my tax form for work, I got like 8k when I did my taxes. This year I decreased my withholdings a bit because I needed the cash more spread out so I got a few hundred more each more then only like 1-2k for tax refund.

But I do have to have an escrow account. Which I like lol. So I make one payment each month, and the escrow account pays anything related to my house (mortgage, insurance but they go through my company so it’s cheap, mortgage insurance, property taxes...). The only unnessary thing is the mortgage insurance. That’s unnecessary but required. It’s a small bit every month but yeah. Still dumb. I could probably apply to take over my account at this point but I’d really rather let them handle it lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby awesome to hear about As growth. I honestly vote for a cheaper cake. I think I'd die a little inside if I spent more than $100 on a birthday cake. Plus I think fondant is nasty. Taste before looks for me :) and if anyone judges they can buy it next time and kiss your butt.

CB yeah it's definitely hard hearing them cry as it goes against our base instinct. She's doing really well though. She only gets a max of 4 oz of formula, she drinks 8 to 9 oz of bottled breastmilk when at sitter. She's breastfed all other times. I enjoy the snuggles and it's easier than pumping, cleaning bottles, etc. I wish I could have her 100%bm but I'm just not an over producer.

Being back to work is good and bad. Miss my babies but I enjoy having some peace and quiet :rofl: getting paid again is really nice too. It sucks, I'm the breadwinner or else I'd go part time.

Gigs wow. Don't think if you are truly having money problems you should book a vacation to Orlando Studios. Sorey Myles isn't a good sleeper. Sleep deprivation sucks. I felt like poop yesterday.

I hope anxiety meds help. If you need them take them :) but I understand about not liking to take meds. 

Pretty wish we could have done a more gentle sleep training method. Nothing calms her if I'm around, I just make her cry more. Thankfully CIO has gone well. I'm happy she's learned to soothe herself and I get some much needed time to do things.

Super cute cupcakes! I hope you have immunity. V got HFMD when I was pregnant with S. DH caught it, I had this mild reaction (slight fever, sore throat, only 2 spots) but never got more blisters. I think I was probably immune basically but pregnancy weakens it so I had a few symptoms. It's nerve wracking worrying about those things.

Hope you guys find the house you want. We currently have a room for each girl but if we add a 3rd, V and S will have to share until we decide to move.


AFM S is doing well after Saturday and Sunday night sleep training was a bit rough. She will only fuss or occasionally cry for 10 to 20 minutes in evening and none when I set her down after middle of the night feed(s). I'm exhausted still balancing work and middle of the night feedings. As crazy as it sounds I've been more excited about having a third. I will dread nb phase again. I think we will try once S turns 2 or V turns 4. So less than 2 years. We plan to have some debts paid by then. I hope to have a bit more saved next time so I have a bigger cushion but I managed with what I had this time.


----------



## claireybell

Flueks i would have to say for me, baby no3 has been my easiest (not the pg though) they kinda just have to get on with it lol! Im happy your excited about baby no3 when it happens :hugs: Haydens now sleeping through again but im so tired from the short lived sleepless nights uhhh but nothing a bit of caffeine & Iron wont fix ;)

Dobby, i hope you had some Wine or a wee drinky in the evening for your 30th birthday! Thirty & Flirty hehe! Big hugs though re the memory of your Dad xx 

Gigs im glad that bump was all ok, a sense of relief for you... i hate taking tablets at the best of times but if its going to take the edge of i would start them, maybe don’t do the full dose, maybe half? Until you start feeling you can come off them maybe?

Pretty those cupcakes look great & the cake you described i get will look fab, u must post a pic :) 

SO always said he would still be getting the snip even though I’ve had my tubes done, i just laughed at him! He’ll never do that! But i had to laugh at my friend whos married, they debated a third baby but its a definite no no but her hubby wont get the snip he said ‘incase you leave me & i meet someone else who wants a baby’ hahaaa!! I think she threw some language at him :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek im glad CIO worked. It is hard for sure. I think a big part depends on the temperament of the child. Like CIO will not work with A because he doesn’t have that level of security. 

Lol at that husband. That’s a booooooold joke to make

Pretty I agree lose those cupcakes!!!

Wookie sorry about the hormones. :(. I hear you. I was even gonna do a party. Like it’s 2. We can just go to dinner as a fam and get dessert. But idk someone made me feel guilty lol

Thanks ladies! I’m just going to get a sheet cake and order some figures that can double as toppers. The cake I wanted wouldn’t have fondant, But I was told that amount if she would stain temporarily. It’s also totally allergy free. I remember never having this issue as a kid. But it was gonna be awesome. Too much lol but awesome.

Been mia celebrating my Flirty 30.
Wed (my actual birthday) had a cake at work, students brought me little trinkets. So cute! Took myself to sushi for lunch and way over ordered and got free deep fried tempura ice cream. Ran a few errands then met up with fam to hang and do dinner at chili’s. I wanted red lobster but my brother was coming and he always orders the most expensive thing. Plus I had a coupon for free desert and chili’s always has a deal. I know my parents don’t care but I do. Then went to bed early lol.


Yesterday was my day off so A went to daycare. His last day in that room! He is on to discovery preschool!!!! :cry: luckily no traffic in commute direction, so met up with my friend to see Lion King. Then my mom and I hashed out of differences and she agreed to pick up A so I could go to Fogo’s (all you can eat meat). We just lived it up eating and drinking. We were there for 3 hours. Everyone had literally left. Then I convinced her to watch Blackfish haha, and we just hung out until my mom came home with A.

We have gym and a speech re-eval today.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gahhhh TTC is stressing me out, was so sure I ovulated after a massive temp rise yesterday but today it’s dropped back down again, it seems like the only time my temp stays up is when I immediately get my period after ovulation :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

So sorry Kit. That’s so frustrating :(. And I know here in the states they brush you off for things like that.


----------



## shaescott

Been reading along the past few days, just kept forgetting to comment or falling asleep halfway through. 

CB wow that joke lol, I would’ve thrown some choice language at my SO if he said that too. 

Dobs good luck with the speech re-eval. Glad your mom ended up taking A so you could have some adult celebration. Happy 30!

Kitty that really sucks, is fertility testing covered by the NHS? If the immediate period after ovulation continues you may want to get checked out.


----------



## DobbyForever

It was ok. He’s still considered as having a speech delay. But she’s not overly concerned because he’s still young and he’s tripled his words since she last saw him in April. So she put me on a list to start a 3 month long speech class that’ll start in September. Hoping I can coordinate with my mom or get appointments on weekends because it could end up using all my sick leave. Sigh. But yeah she’s not worried. She thinks it’ll come. My only worry is that two kids have asked what is wrong with him this month. I don’t want kids to start ostracizing him.


----------



## claireybell

Fertility hormone testing is covered by NHS but i think unless you have a very understanding Dr that will refer you straight away they always ask how long you been ttc & have u been monitoring cycles etc etc blah blah & needs to be 6m - 1yr of trying. Also i remember my older sister kept having MC’s when ttc with her new hubs years ago & they said they dont look into the reasons why as : A, it can take some couples upto 3yrs & B, you need to have like 20 recurring mc’s before they’ll check things out, pretty bad in my opinion! Kitty, maybe whenever u have a chat with your Dr hun say u been ttc for well over 6m :hugs: Fx though your temp does a rise today. 

Dobby is A nearly 2? My friends son turned 2 in June & he’s only just started saying odd words here n there, hv has no concerns but all the words are gradually coming out :) Like u say def nothing to be concerned about :thumbup: Im glad you had some time on your birthday hehee! 

Urhh SO came to bed early hrs from the sofa & woke Hayden up ffs!!! He was awake from 1:10 until nearly 4am until i gave in & gave him a bottle, he fell asleep & then he was awake at 6:15!! Ohhhh my god im frickin zzzzzzzz this mornin! Thing is, SO says he’ll sleep on sofa & then im sure he must sleep walk to the bedroom, its really pissing me off! Hes taking his time sorting the kitchen/lounge out, only then will that free up the other room for Haydens bedroom, thing is as he gets older & keeps waking im sure this will start getting worse & he will then wake when hes in his own bedroom!


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby honestly eves barely says anything but no one is worried about her so please try not to worry about A (way easier said than done I know) some kids just take longer than others that’s all :hugs:

Another low temp, I’m just discarding the high one now. I’m just fed up on not ovulating! CD 20 and nothing, my cervix is in the wrong place and no fertile CM anymore, it’s just shitty!! Because I’m young the doctors won’t consider anything until Its been at least a year. I bought a new supplement today, called ovaboost, praying it works!


----------



## DobbyForever

CB omg is murder him lol. Like you best stay out of pillow throwing distance all days haha jk but yikes. That’s a big reason I’m hesitant to move A to his own room. Now when he wakes I just grab him or he climbs into my bed himself and falls right back to sleep. But I also think I’m waking him lol with my snoring or moving so oh well

Kits thanks :). I’m not worried about it. He says about 15 words and 3 phrases (but she said count them as words not combined words). And his receptive language is totally fine. He reads well. He had all his book handling skills and he knows certain books so well that he can turn the pages in time or help with words he knows. He does a lot of the Wiggles dances and can do 5 Little Ducks, 5 Little Monkeys, Baby Shark, If You’re Happy, and Head/Shoulders/Knees/Toes. Follows directions are daycare. It’ll come.

I just don’t want kids to pick on him. I’m the only single mom at daycare. And I know the daycare is good handled it when the kid said that (this kid is basically 3), I don’t want A internalizing that something is wrong with him. And same with the girl at the gym. Like her mom is a teacher and she jumped in as soon as she said it, but what happens when adults aren’t around? 

But yeah the speech pathologist said they may notice and not understand why he doesn’t talk to them but kids this age don’t typically bully or ostracize or treat kids differently.

Also A is two today! I’m sad lol we have gym today but nothing special planned haha


----------



## shaescott

Re: NHS fertility testing, dang that’s crappy. I think it’s pretty common in many countries for doctors not to be willing to send you to specialists unless it’s been a year and there’s multiple obvious crazy issues. It’s annoying. 

Kitty fx’d the supplement helps!

CB yikes, hell hath no fury like the mom whose SO woke up the baby. I’d be pissed too. Hopefully you can get a nap in or something. 

Dobs happy birthday to A! Sounds like he’s making good progress, and that’s what matters. Sorry other kids have made comments, they probably are just genuinely confused as to why he isn’t socializing with them, but it still sucks when people make comments.


----------



## DobbyForever

Phew quick birthday update.

Overall good day, just got home and in bed. So tomorrow will be rough. Took A to his gym class in the morning. Always fun plus he got a crown. Then, on the way back from gym I find this lovely playhouse/slide for $10. Little faded but exactly what I wanted but wasn’t willing to shell out $300+. So we got that in my parents backyard play area while he napped. Then we went to Monterey Bay Aquarium and had dinner on Cannery Row. We have dinner there at least a few times a year, and sure it’s very common to see sea otters and maybe a seal lion. Check and check plus raise you a small pod of dolphins! S* you not. A was so burned out that he fell asleep the moment we got in the car. I can’t believe my boo is two! 

I’m so nervous about him moving to discovery preschool tomorrow =\


----------



## pacificlove

Awe, happy birthday to A! Sounds like he had a good and tiring day ;)
As for speech and other kids, I would not worry too much yet.
I had a 7 year old ask me why L was more interested in playing with toy x on his own then with him like something was wrong with L. Just the tone of voice in which be said it, I know he genuinely ment it in a nice way so didn't take any offence and explained "kids his age play along each other, not with each other. It's a skill they develop and you can help him gain".

L is currently learning that his toys will soon be (some already are) shared... Oftentimes it's still "me me me" but he is starting to grasp the concept of others playing with the same toy (for example his train set). On the other hand, today he tried to share his popsicle with E. Good for L, that's the spirit, but not quite appropriate for a 5 month old, lol. Kind of proud of him too for wanting to share such a *high value* treat.


----------



## shaescott

Was BnB not loading for everyone else the past few days as well?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hello Ladies. I am still alive, just been busy af. lol

Dobby - The spots were just there. Several of them moved onto my face and a few of the women at work were nice enough to point that out. But haven't had any recently.
That sounds like a busy, but fun BDay week. :)

Flueky - Good to hear things are going fairly well with S's sleep training. And I hear you on being excited for #3. I'm already planning in my mind what would be the most opportune time to have a 3rd. We'll have a July '17 and Oct '19, so maybe Feb-May '22? That way BDays will be spaced nicely and my body will have more than a full year to rest before another pregnancy. Here's hoping you're as financially stable as you'd like by the time you start trying. :)

CB - I kinda doubt my SO would ever get snipped either. Have his junk on display in a well lit room with at least a couple prople looking directly at it? Definitely not something he'd enjoy. lol

shae - It was giving me issues for a few mins this evening, but I haven't really been checking for the last couple days.

AFM...
Alex's BDay party went pretty well. We had a great turn out considering we were in the middle of an extreme heat warning. My cupcakes turned out pretty well, but SO's aunt went a little too far with the cake. I asked for something simple that fit the theme and she had to go a little overboard. So, people paid more attention to her dessert. Call me bitchy, but he's my kid and treats that I made should be the belle of the ball, not hers. So, I doubt I'll be accepting anymore help with BDay cakes from her.
House Hunting - I know SO has been in contact with a lawyer he used 5 years ago, trying to track down some documents, but I don't think he's done much else. So, we're still just kind of in limbo. Can't remember if I've made the comment here, but if we're not moved in somewhere by the time I'm 38 weeks, then I wanna wait til after the baby is born. I'm not stressing myself out so close to my EDD, so we have about 70 days.
Names - SO brought up names again a few days ago. I said Matthew again and gave some reasons why I thought it'd be a good name. He was apparently serious about Ben, but I am far from sold.
Test results - So, the parvo/fifth's disease results came back and I am immune, thank fuck! I also haven't heard from my MW, so I'm hoping that means my GTT was negative.

I think that's pretty much it. Haven't been in too much pain recently, still feeling lots of kicks and movement, only put on 13lbs so far. Also been back and forth between thinking "omg, I'm crazy to think I can birth this baby naturally" and "It's only one day, it's all temporary, think how proud you'll be when it's done." Really gotta make sure my support team are on their A games when the time comes. lol


----------



## claireybell

Pretty im glad the party turn out was great! The main cake is great but i LOVE your Cupcakes, they’re awesome hun!! Im a cupcake lover & kids love them, always go down a treat! :) 

When i was pg with Nuala i had freak out moments of ‘omg i cant do this, im gonna do an elective csection’ lol but i found as the pg progressed, labour seemed exciting & the wonder of when its going to happen was quite fun hehe im very excited for you! Does Alex understand about having a Baby bro yet? 

Omg heatwave uk going on here atm, i love the summer but i am frickin melting over here! We had 29degrees yesterday & 30 today but the night temps are in the mid/later twenties, uhh! No aircon apart from the car, i feel bad for the kids at nighttime as its so uncomfy for them, Haydens head was sweaty last night for thing :( paddling pool purchase today i think..! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok, happy belated birthday to A Dobby :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

Pretty im glad the party turn out was great! The main cake is great but i LOVE your Cupcakes, they’re awesome hun!! Im a cupcake lover & kids love them, always go down a treat! :) 

When i was pg with Nuala i had freak out moments of ‘omg i cant do this, im gonna do an elective csection’ lol but i found as the pg progressed, labour seemed exciting & the wonder of when its going to happen was quite fun hehe im very excited for you! Does Alex understand about having a Baby bro yet? 

Omg heatwave uk going on here atm, i love the summer but i am frickin melting over here! We had 29degrees yesterday & 30 today but the night temps are in the mid/later twenties, uhh! No aircon apart from the car, i feel bad for the kids at nighttime as its so uncomfy for them, Haydens head was sweaty last night for thing :( paddling pool purchase today i think..! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok, happy belated birthday to A Dobby :hugs:


----------



## claireybell

A quick piccy of the lil babes <3


----------



## claireybell

A quick piccy of the lil babes <3


----------



## claireybell

BnB def being annoying! Server errors & the reposts my stuff like 4 times! Uhh ! Apologies


----------



## claireybell

BnB def being annoying! Server errors & the reposts my stuff like 4 times! Uhh ! Apologies


----------



## kittykat7210

Hello everyone, BnB hasn’t been working for me for a few days, it’s been hideously humid the last few days, it’s currently 30C in Evie’s room with no way to cool it down! 

Been trying to plan Evie’s birthday party but I’m not doing brilliantly haha! I have no idea what food to serve or games to play since it will mostly be adults :shrug: 

Have been taking myoplus and ovaboost for a few days so hopefully I’ll get a better ovulation this month or next month


----------



## claireybell

Kitty mine keeps saying ‘error occurred’ uh! They must be updating the website again or something.. :-/ fx for a good Ovulation on next cycle hun, do you get much ewcm when you do gear up to Ovulate? I never really get any, i used Conceive+ fertility lube when ttc my first 2, it mirrors ewcm & sperm lives longer in it, always an extra to help things along, its a real slimy slippery lube, not sticky at all! :) 

Is Evie having a themed party? Mini party food always goes down well with kids & adults, mini pizza, sandwiches, iced party rings, strawberries etc.. I wouldn’t worry to much about games unless you have the room space, she’ll probs want yo run riot with her Toys ;) lotsa balloons always goes down well, maybe a big helium no2 balloon? Nuala LOVES balloons lol


----------



## claireybell

Kitty mine keeps saying ‘error occurred’ uh! They must be updating the website again or something.. :-/ fx for a good Ovulation on next cycle hun, do you get much ewcm when you do gear up to Ovulate? I never really get any, i used Conceive+ fertility lube when ttc my first 2, it mirrors ewcm & sperm lives longer in it, always an extra to help things along, its a real slimy slippery lube, not sticky at all! :) 

Is Evie having a themed party? Mini party food always goes down well with kids & adults, mini pizza, sandwiches, iced party rings, strawberries etc.. I wouldn’t worry to much about games unless you have the room space, she’ll probs want yo run riot with her Toys ;) lotsa balloons always goes down well, maybe a big helium no2 balloon? Nuala LOVES balloons lol


----------



## shaescott

CB aw such cuties! I had the same error message. 

Kitty yikes that’s crappy weather! We had an awful heat wave here last weekend, they set up cooling centers with AC and water in the town hall and everything. It got up to 35 C (95 F) that weekend, and 37.8 (100 F) in a town 45 min away where we were originally planning on going that weekend (there’s an outdoor amusement park there). Needless to say, that plan was cancelled. We have awful AC at my house, just one that barely cools 3 feet in front of it. We open the windows at night (unless it’s a hot night) because otherwise it’s way hotter and more humid inside the house at night. I’ve walked into my house after work many times only to be hit with hot humid air. 

Anyway, I hope the new supplements help this cycle, and if not, next cycle! Any ideas for a theme for Evie’s party? Is there a movie or show or character she really loves? Or just a favorite color? That said, if it’s going to be mostly adults might as well just get food and cake and let people mingle. If you don’t feel the need to make it themed, no sense spending extra money on it. She definitely won’t remember the decorations at her 2nd birthday party.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gah these error messages are seriously bugging me!! 

We were thinking unicorn themed (she’s obsessed with this toy unicorn my sister gave her) and it’s nice and easy! Got plenty of space (and a good sized garden if the weather holds up) I feel bad that we didn’t throw her a party last year due to money problems, I really just want to make sure she has some pictures of a birthday party from when she was little! 

I get ewcm all through my cycle at random times, probably because my ovulation is so whacky! I’m hoping with these new supplements I’ll have a more standard cycle!


----------



## DobbyForever

BNB is flipping out lol I can’t deal


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty party looks great! I'm interested to see what theme Victoria will as for next year but she might not care yet. Also yeah I wouldn't move that late into pregnancy either. I'm super cautious with V being early that I probably wouldn't after 34 weeks.

I usually either do sandwhiches, hot dogs and hamburgers, or pizza for parties. Occasionally just snack foods depending on the time of day. A unicorn theme would be very cute :)

CB I love that pic of your cuties. Nuala is going to be all sass. Bahaha. My V is too so we will suffer together :rofl: ugh that stinks about no air conditioner. I couldn't imagine with all the heat we had last week and weekend. It was much cooler this week.

Kitty I took Fertiliaid and Ovaboost when I conceived V :) I'd been on it 4 months I think. I hope it helps sort your short lp out and gives you a bfp!

Dobby how did preschool go for A?

Pacific that's cute he tried to share that. V tried to give S some fritos :haha: I told her "thank you for wanting to share but sissy isn't ready to eat foods, just momma's milk."

Shae hope it's cooler now. How's SO? Do you go back next month to college?

AFM hope bnb is done being glitchy as hell. Things are going pretty well on my end. S doenst cry or fuss at all at night. Just rolls herself onto her tummy (after I put her on her back) and puts herself to sleep. She also mastered bottle feeding at the sitters so yay!!! She gained 6 ounces in 2 weeks (supposed to gain 1lb a month now) so I feel alright now. She's on the right track again and I'm getting more rest. She is a happy girl and loves to cuddle and coo. V is wild still but she loves S. She loves to hug her and sometimes kisses her. V is still behind with speech skills but I'm not worried. She spits out short sentences and can say several words clearly. She peed in the potty once and cried afterwards :haha: poor girl. The sitter gave her praise and a sweet afterwards. No more success since but it'll happen.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I hope it's better now, cooler up there for you. How's SO doing? Do you go back to college next month?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I hope it's better now, cooler up there for you. How's SO doing? Do you go back to college next month?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty aw unicorn themed sounds adorable!

Flueks yay for S gaining weight! Poor V re: crying after using the potty, was there a specific reason for the crying or do you think she’s just not quite ready? 
This weekend has been cooler, thank god. SO is okay, working a lot. His boss is so bad at scheduling a bunch of people are talking about walking out and higher up bosses have commented it’s a problem, so that’s a whole thing lol, honestly he works crazy hard there and gets burned and treated like crap for $12 an hour so I have no sympathy for his boss. I’m not worried about him losing the job or anything so it’s whatever. Other than that things have been fine with him. 
I go back to college at the beginning of September. I’ll be starting maternal-newborn so I’m super excited for that. Too bad I’m also taking pathopharm and a literature/art class (not by choice, it’s a gen ed requirement), I’ll be crazy busy, probably too busy to enjoy the fact that I’m giving babies baths. The maternal-newborn course is only 7 weeks, I have peds starting in late October. Not sure how they’ll fit that all in lol, I’m gonna go nuts cuz I really have no idea how to study (idk how I passed med/surg, honestly). All that said, I’m still very excited. I’m just not ready for summer to be over, so I’m glad I have another month to go. I haven’t earned nearly enough money for summer to be over. 
I had my first work evaluation for my summer hostess job and apparently they didn’t bother to tell me I wasn’t doing something I was supposed to do for 2 months...?! So of course they marked me down on the eval for it and I legit had no idea I was supposed to be doing it. It makes me so mad, like how do you not mention that to me for 2 months and then still mark me down for it???? If they’d told me of course I would’ve started doing it but nope, just don’t mention it. Ugh. Anyway, just pissed about that. Pretty sure it means I don’t get a raise too. 

BnB seems to still be having issues, I kept getting error pages while trying to load the next page and having to go back and try again because refreshing didn’t work.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhh BNB is still glitchy for me


----------



## wookie130

Same...I've been trying to catch up, but keep getting errors.


----------



## wookie130

Same...I've been trying to catch up, but keep getting errors.


----------



## kittykat7210

Every time I click on a new page it says error, then I have to wait 3-4 hours and refresh before I get to that page! It’s sooooo annoying!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to refresh every time I load a pages. You would think it would be fixed by now. It’s been a minute. And then I never know if my stuff posts so I don’t want to type anything =\

Im going to put a spoiler because I know some of us don’t want to read about the news and this is a doozy

Spoiler
I am just heartbroken. This is the first year my friends didn’t go to the garlic festival. Thank God my family in Gilroy is safe. A mother and grandmother shot, their 6 year old son/grandson died before his other grandmother could get to the hospital. Over a dozen confirmed dead. Was the world always this ugly? How do we raise kids in this world where mass shootings can happen at such innocent places? Where children are dying for no reason.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs comment on spoiler below

Spoiler
I hadn’t even heard about that, thank god your friends didn’t go. So terribly heartbreaking. Being a parent must be even more terrifying these days (although they used to have TB and polio all the time so they had other worries, my aunt’s friend from across the street died from measles in the 50s when he was like 5). SO and I have talked about how we’re scared to bring kids into such a dangerous world. Doesn’t mean we won’t, but it’s scary.
Edit: it just came up on my apple news page :(

Re: BnB errors, I’ve found if you get the error page you just have to use the back page button on your browser and try clicking on the next page button again, then it usually loads, no need to wait ages. But still super annoying. I always get an error when I hit post but it always actually posts, I just refresh to double check it did indeed post. Hopefully they’ll get these issues fixed soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

Spoiler
yeah it’s so scary. I have nightmares about picking up A and having to run or telling him to hide under a dead body. You’re right, I guess the fear is always there it’s just different things to be afraid of. I almost kept him home from school today, but I’m so tired.

I’ll try to read back and catch up. Had A’s party over the weekend and it was lovely. We had it at his gym so they played then we did cake. It was small, but fun. I didn’t want to repeat last year’s stuff and I wanted it to be kid and allergy friendly. So I just did infinity fruits, pizza, and dessert. The pizza got delivered too early so it was cold but oh well =\

I feel a little bad I don’t make his desserts, but idk. Mom guilt lol. The bundtinis were a huge hit though.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs adorable pics! Looks like the desserts turned out well. My mom never made my birthday cake when I was a kid, it was normal for us to go to the store and pick out a cake design together, so don’t worry that you didn’t make them. Also, what are bundtinis?


----------



## DobbyForever

Spoiler
He killed a 6 year old, 12 year old, and 20 year old. The cops were there in under a minute. I’m crying so much.


Spoiler
He killed a 6 year old, 12 year old, and 20 year old. The cops were there in under a minute. I’m crying so much.

Bundtinis are just small bundt cakes. We have a nothing bundt cake store in town so they are popular at staff events, so I thought I’d get a couple dozen.


----------



## pacificlove

BNB is annoying so haven't been posting....

Dobs, those look delicious! Can I come? 

Afm, e has discovered "the screech"... He's also kept us quite awake the last few nights so DH suggest to put him into the crib.... I am not ready but he might not be that wrong. 

Our sheep broke out last night which brought up our disagreement on rehoming the sheep, they are my last farm animals... And that's currently triggering a downward spiral of loneliness (yeah I don't hang out with other people but DH and my kids ), I see my friend when we look in on the sheep.
I get alone time when I shower if the kids let me, no hobby or friends, ... F&CK. I can't even use words to describe how I feel at the moment, lonely? Or am I just being ungrateful for having a wonderful family and wanting it all?


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I get it. Your not ungrateful at all. It’s totally understandable that you are attached to your sheep. Especially if they are your last farm animals. I’m sorry that you may find yourself having to refine them


----------



## gigglebox

Pl, I completely feel you. I had a total falling out with any "friends" i made here after Lev was born. My hobbies are all pretty solo events so hard to meet people that way...i pretty much exclusively see famiky these days. Some times I care a lot about this and sonetimes I don't at all...but mostly I feel like I'm a fail mom for not doing the play date stuff.

Dobby your party looks insane! Wow, looks like all the effort paid off.

Kit so sorry about the confusing cycles :(

Pretty, so what happened with the hoise? You were bot a fan of #2 but SO is?

Baby is upset but will just say anxiety is hanging out in the background but much better then it's been.
Stress remains from lack of sleep. It's really running me down. Now Mykes has decided he's a belly sleeper and that's adding a new layer of difficulty to the small amount of sleep I was getting.
Stressed because I am hosting a party for family/hubs' bday tonight and have no help. I asked MIL to help me with the kids so I could clean but she never responded.

Got about a half hour nap in, thank god, but it just doesn't feel like enough...

Now des is crying at me because the xbox controller is on the fritz...

Lord help me


----------



## kittykat7210

The cakes look yummy!!


----------



## claireybell

GAaaghh i have to read back as bnb has had no server for like 4 days! I was scared id never chat to u gals ever lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank god the error messages seemed to have stopped!!! 

Turns out I never ovulated, and I think AF is arriving so on to August/September!


----------



## shaescott

PL you’re not ungrateful, your feelings are valid :hugs:

Gigs glad the anxiety has been a bit better recently. Sorry about the stress

Kitty dang sorry you didn’t ovulate :(

AFM currently awaiting ovulation, my temp spiked 2 days ago but fell back down so I discarded the spike, it spiked again today but both days it spiked I had slept in until afternoon so that may be why. So my temp may very well drop again tomorrow morning. I’m keeping this spike until I see if my temp drops tomorrow. Had some uterine cramping yesterday, could be coincidence, could be not. Ya never know with me lol


----------



## pacificlove

Cb,thanks for your Facebook post this morning, I needed to see that. 

Gigs, our family is 5 hours away. Dhs mom has never come up and probably never will. Dhs brothers are quite busy with work, coaching and refing. My parents are probably the most hurtful ones, they claim we have too little space here. (They would never leave their dog behind, and the dog likes to chase our cat) honestly of they had a little control over their dog it would be fine. It's just a lame excuse for them not having to spent the money on gas and ferry to come see us. 

I spent the evening with some of "mom's happy juice" aka wine. It helped, but the issues aren't solved yet.


----------



## claireybell

Thank goodness BnB server issue seems to be sorted, it was driving me nuts! 

Pacific, my sister posted it & i thought id re-share it, i have alot of days like it esp with the holidays atm, i feel bad for the squiggles sometimes :-/ i see my 1 friend every Tuesday morning for a couple of hrs but with the lil uns, so no ‘me’ time! I think after having children & the dust settles as such its finding yourself again & making ourselves get back out there, i know ive def lost myself abit more since having Nuala & Hayden, its so easy to get stuck in the rutt as they say.. :hugs: Im sorry about your Sheep.. was there a reason the sheep escaped? Or just a strong charging sheep battling to get out.. 

Gigs did u start those tablets in the end or just dealing? How did the party go..? I hope mil come back to you & was able to help out for a bit. My friend had the same belly sleeping issue with her lil un whos now 6months old, she spoke with her hv who assured her that although belly sleeping isnt encouraged when we lay our babies down to sleep if they can move about, roll over & lift their heads ok with no difficulty then tummy snoozing is fine, if Myles get uncomfy sleeping on his tum he’ll just moan to be moved, annoying as again its broken sleep but try not to stress too much hun :hugs: 

Ah Dobby, lovely birthday party piccys hehe! A looked like he was enjoying himself bless him :) mini nibbles & cake are toddler fun, they love it! 

Pacific forgot to say, ouch on ‘E’ screech! I call it the seagull screams lol they’re evil! 

Kitty sorry about the non-ov’ing.. Can i ask did you have cycle issues before/or when ttc Evie? Unicorn themed party sounds great actually, lotsa sparkles & pinky & blues etc, Nuala would love it, i’m sure Eves will be amazed bless her, have a google on basic unicorn theme parties, theres lotsa good ideas :) 

Shae, ahhhh i bet you can wait to do the baby course even if its a short one, i would love doing that aswell <3 

Im sure ive missed lots uhh but my minds tired, i been awake since 4:20ish its now 6am zzzzZ 

Afm, im back to work in a little over 5 wks, cant believe how quickly my Maternity leave has gone! Although i want to go back, i cant be bothered lol but i know il be fine when i get back into it, just not a fan of the amt of childcare fees grrr! Hayden sleeping lots better again thank god.. he cut another tooth 2 days ago, a top one but a side top one not a fronty, 3 teeth now ;) He’s on purees & he can sit up for a few minutes at a time then face plants the floor :haha: 

Wooks, my period cycles are now being weird - with yours you say every 3 wks or so am i right? Does it start bam bleeding or do you have rubbish spotting for like 4/5 days first & then bleed & it just drags out a looooong period?? I wonder if its def hormone related with regards to the Egg not getting through the tubes or something? I know i have no tubes now but my periods have never been like this :-/ Dr Google i think hmmmm...


----------



## wookie130

CB- I spot tan/brown for about 4 days, then I'll have medium/heavy flow for 4/5 days, and I'll sometimes have brown spotting during ovulation now. It sucks!!!

I am so glad the server thing has been resolved...it was making me hostile. Lol


----------



## pacificlove

Must have missed something on tummy sleeping.. E sleeps almost only on his belly, the moment he was able to flip over, he's been insisting on it. Our doctor assured us that it gets saver as they gain the ability to lift head and turn around. We put him on his back and by the time we leave the room he's already flipped. 

Cb, I think I am in a similar boat as you. "I am mom" sigh... DH has encouraged me to reach out to a barn and inquire about lessons but mom guilt is keeping me from doing that. 

Thankfully BNB is back up! Maybe that contributed to my feeling of being lost and not being able to chat .. haha


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs on the no friends thing: I had good friends as a teenager but then my parents moved the family to Canada. Those friendships fizzled out fast on the long distance. In highschool here, everyone seemed to have their own cliques and friends, I always was the third wheel or acquaintance. College I made friends again, but never a "best friend" again until I met DH. We have moved a few times and it seems like people just don't want to put the effort into making friends easily these days? 
We have "friends" but not best friends. So totally hear you on the issue


----------



## shaescott

PL sorry your parents aren’t visiting. That would definitely make me mad. Hopefully the wine was tasty.

CB I’m so glad you got such a long maternity leave, we get 6 weeks usually in the US. I’m sure it’s hard to go back to work no matter how long it’s been, though. Childcare costs soooo much money, it’s honestly ridiculous. Some people end up staying home because they wouldn’t earn enough to offset the childcare costs. It’s nuts.
I’m definitely excited for the baby clinical. Only thing is I’m nervous cuz I’ve never held a newborn before and I’m terrified I’m going to drop someone’s baby. 

AFM so I didn’t ovulate, temp dropped back down. It seems if I stay up until the sun rises and then go to sleep and wake up after noon, my temp spikes.


----------



## Jezika

CB I can’t believe your mat leave is over so soon. Childcare must be costly but I’m glad you’re catching a break with Nuala getting some free care soon.

Gigs please remember that in my eyes anyone who has more than one kid is a f***ing hero. Seriously, I know it must be really rewarding, but also surely exhausting, overwhelming and isolating at times. Don’t beat yourself up over it. These few years will be hard but I am sure they will get easier. Like you said, sleep deprivation makes everything so much worse, but ALL your kids will be sleeping before you know it. I’m really not kidding when I say I have so much admiration for you. I can promise you I’d fall apart, and I sometimes wonder what that means about me (am I weak? Is that terrible?).

PL see above. I think how you feel makes total sense. I know it would be so hard for me to have a second. I read a thing once that talked about the “right” number of kids and apparently part of that depends on your “emotional bandwidth,” which for me I think is very limited. I can only imagine that those who have two or more kids have a lot more than me, and good on them. But it goes to show that children ARE extremely emotionally demanding, hence all these feelings we are talking about being so normal. 

Re: friendships, I’ve been lucky in that I had 2-3 very good friends both in England and now in Canada. I do agree that it’s hard to make friends, especially once you’ve had kids (there are ways to meet other mums but I think adult bonding is challenging in that context). I’m not very extroverted when meeting new people, so I’ve been lucky that my close friends were all like that, otherwise I’d never have been the one to initiate a friendship. I do have a few good friends in grad school though, but I feel like that’s different because we have tiny cohorts and obviously some shared interests and values. I think it’s an interesting question how people make and maintain friendships. Makes me think I should’ve gone into social rather than clinical psychology.

Wow I ramble.

But speaking of friendships, my mum has been talking about moving back to the UK next year, and while it would make sense that DH and I would follow suit once I finish school (since almost all our family will be there), it’s heartbreaking to think of leaving our close-knit friend group here. I know it wouldn’t be the same maintaining things long distance. I know proximity makes a huge difference (which is why I think city vs. rural living confers an advantage re: friendships).

Oh, PL, just wanted to say that I am similarly hurt by my mum’s lack of willingness to come and see Tilly. She considers it a long drive (1.5-2 hours each way) so will only come for an hour or two when she’s in town seeing clients anyway. She’d never dream of sleeping here because she sees our apartment as a tiny, barely habitable box. She seems to forget that she didn’t always have a nice big house in the countryside, and certainly not when my brother and I were babies/toddlers. And she claims she’s always busy with work, but I think she could prioritize coming here more if she wanted to. 

Kitty, a unicorn party sounds so cool. Thing is, I think it’ll be neat to look back on the pics and remember the time when unicorns were all the rage. It’ll be so nostalgic. Can’t believe she’s turning two in just a few weeks!

Shae I bet you’ll love your newborn rotation. I’m curious to see whether it makes you more broody. 

I definitely forgot other people, I’m so sorry.

AFM, my half sister from Hungary had stayed with us for the past 2.5 weeks. She’s 14 and came on her own. She was born when I was 19 (we have the same dad) and since then I have been waiting for her to be old enough to visit me on her own and just hang out. It was really, really nice and she’s such a good kid (nothing like how i was at 14) and Tilly was obsessed with her, but I was also reminded of how I am not a natural hostess, how teenagers obviously don’t do much to help out, how teenagers are really expensive to entertain, how I’m actually quite old and not as cool and “down with the kids” as i thought, and how I’m actually a really irritable and petty person at times (hopefully I kept this part of me mostly concealed). I’ll add that to the list of things to discuss in therapy in future.

In other news, I was on the toilet while Tilly was taking a bath the other day when she declared that she had put her finger in her “bum-bum.” I looked over and lo and behold she had her finger up her bum. I tried not to reveal my intense shock and instead calmly told her she should wash her finger coz there’s poop in there etc. Then five mins later she was doing it again and reassuringly said “I’m just putting it in there gently this time, Mummy.”


----------



## Jezika

Linking the thing I mentioned I had read about emotional bandwidth and having more kids here in case it’s of interest:

Why I’m Resisting the Urge to Have Another Kid


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - Nah, I don't think he understands. He knows what babies are, but when I point to my belly and say "baby", he just points to his belly and repeats me. He also has had only a few run-ins with small babies and seems mainly disinterested, but he does get jealous if other kids come up to me at the daycare. So, I really have no idea how he'll react once the new LO is here.
That's a cute pic of your kids. :)

Flueky - Sounds like both of your girls are doing really well. Good stuff. :)

shae - I feel tired just reading that school schedule, but I'm sure you'll make it work and it's not forever. Sorry that you and SO are both dealing with dumbassery at work. Hopefully things pan out well for the both of you though.

Gigs - We still haven't seen a mortgage broker, so we don't know how much we'll be approved for and how much we can offer when we do find a place we like. Both of the houses we checked out were alright-ish, but I couldn't see us living in either.

Re: friends. I feel like I haven't had a best friend in years. The closest thing I have right now is a girl I've known for 14 year, but she's always lived about an hour away from me. And when she got married a few years ago, I apparently didn't make the cut to be one of her 5 bridesmaids. Otherwise, I just have SO, my friend/manager/gay work husband that I've known since high school, and some random friends I usually run into while playing Pokemon GO. :/

AFM...
House hunting - So, as far as I know, SO's taxes should be being submitted tomorrow. Not sure how long it's gonna take to get the results, but once we have them, we can go to the mortgage broker.
In other awesome news, the POS clothes washer at SO's condo decided to short out 2 outlets in the span of a week and the 2nd time it happened, it took the lights from the foyer, kitchen, and electricity from the living room including lights, TV, and modem. So, he put in a request to have the Super come and check it out. By Tuesday evening, he hadn't. But he had also mentioned it to someone at work and that person suggested resetting his circit breaker. So, he tried that and it worked. It looks like all the power is back, but now we're scared to use the washer, so it looks like we'll be doing laundry at my place for a little bit until we buy a new washer.
As for work, it has come to my attention that a law was pasted in Jan '18 saying that if you've worked somewhere for 5 years, your vacation pay accrual has to go from 4% of your grosse pay to 6%. I've been there for 5 years as of May 12th and I'm still only getting the 4%, as are 3 other workers that have been there since before I started. Luckily one of the guys that works in the office has taken it upon himself to talk to the bosses and get this situation rectified. So, hopefully I'll be getting a little retro pay soon. Otherwise, it's still just hot af and I still have 55 days to go.

Here are some BDay pics that didn't load cuz of the issues BNB was having.


----------



## Jezika

Pretty the party looked fab, as did the cake and your cupcakes. Hope the cake maker didn’t gloat too much. Despite that, I’d be glad for a really nice cake rather than a bad one. Hope A had a great time!

Re: the washer, that used to happen to us occasionally in our old apartment (and rarely in our new one) when we had multiple high-energy appliances in use at the same time. It used to happen when I had the hair dryer going at the same time as the AC unit in the old place, and in our new place it’s happened when I had the washer, dryer, dehumidifier, hair dryer and hair straightener going at the same time lol. Our old place always had us physically replacing the fuses with new ones from the corner store (so weird), but luckily our current place is just a switch in a cupboard (like I’m guessing yours is too). Anyway, all this to say that avoiding using other appliances while the washer is in use might prevent it happening again, but either way the switch thing should fix it every time.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Totally forgot to comment on your post. Sorry. The party looked really nice and sounds like it went pretty well. :)


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, I really enjoyed reading your post and you hit the nail on the head. 

You know, I really don't understand our parents. Why does all the effort have to be so one sided?
Our current living situation isn't even that bad, we have a single wide mobile home, renovated with a new addition at the front and a basement! (Bit of Frankenstein house) livable space is approximately 1400 square feet. I am not buying that excuse. There are 3 bedrooms, and the spare has a queen-size bed!

I love the term emotional bandwidth. I believe to have reached my Max. Some days I still think of a 3rd, (a girl) but my brain says nope. Honestly I had my doubts going from 1-2, but it's like going from 4G to 5g network, the bandwidth expanded when Ethan arrived although some days it feels like it's getting stretched. Don't believe that as a mom of 2 I have my sh!t together more then you do, because I don't! 
My brain sucks today, I hope anything I typed today made sense... 

Jez, would you live in the UK just for family or would you have a better career there? Honestly, I could never go back to living in Germany, visit yes, living no. 
As for Tilly and fingers in her bum! Ew, but it made me giggle. Is this a new discovery of hers or has she left it alone since? L has discovered his penis and barely seems to take his hands of it. It was never something that crossed my mind that boys this young can already get "it up". . But he does know that "big brown poop comes out the bum" if it isn't "stuck in the bum" when it isn't coming yet :haha:




Maybe there is no winning.....


----------



## Jezika

PL I do hear that emotional bandwidth expands somehow when you have more kids. I guess in a way it has to? But possibly comes at a cost to non-kid-related things?

Your home sounds perfect for hosting family! What do you think she’d say if you told her it’s hurtful that she doesn’t come despite there clearly being space?

No more fingers in bums but a lot of tantrums over the tiniest things. It’s almost comical. 

I’d probably have a better career here, or make more money at least, though I’m not sure because I haven’t looked too extensively into how it all is in the UK for psychologists. Annoyingly, I will have done a lot more here than would be necessary to qualify in the UK, and I’m not sure about the process for transferring qualifications and registering there. Would probably be a pain.


----------



## claireybell

I would greatly love to live in Canada or another country other than the uk.. you ladies are lucky bunnies :hugs:

My MIL likes to just turn up unannounced to see the kids at least once a week, usually its on a a Thursday or a Friday but always at bloody dinner time!!! & its a fight to get them to eat dinner at the best of times let alone when she pops over & they get all hyper! As much as shes a nice person & wants to make the effort to see the kiddies as she wasnt around when SO was younger, I wish she would just drop a message to say, she turned up when my sisters were round to see me once & SO was out & i said i had company & she still never left & cheekily said ‘oh its ok, i wont be in your way’ who does that??!! But then on the other side, my Mum hasnt seen me or the kiddies for months & she lives 5 mins drive from my house! She never makes any effort & its always us, so now i leave the ball in her court so to speak & as expected, she doesn’t contact anyone not even my sisters & her kids! Cant have it all i suppose.. :-/

Jez, sorry but i laughed out loud with Tilly & the butt finger lol! Nuala is having terrible tantrums here n there aswell & seagull screechy screams, its ear piercing!!

Still no luck on potty training over here either *sigh*

Pretty, Alex’ birthday pics are lovely, cake looks great :). I hope he enjoyed himself, no doubt he did :hugs:

So after what seems like weeks to sort out my ‘eligible free childcare’ & sort out childminders for September, i popped into my work on Thursday morning & excitedly said to my boss i can do my 2 days a week as opposed to the 1 day he thought in the beginning as i was struggling to find Childcare for the Friday, only to be told i can only do one day a week now & it wont be until probs October! They took on another f/t person as it was getting so busy there & i was told this but was never told my hrs would drop ffs! I know im not technically employed with them as i was self employed before i went on Maternity leave, but still.. i had told him i was 100% coming back & i was still actively looking for the friday cover & if it came to it, SO’s mum could probs of had the lil uns! They didnt even tell me im so annoyed I could’ve cried the other day :( theres no point working 1 day a week & i bet if i was just ‘agency staff’ they would let me go.. so now i had the crapness of job hunting when my mat leave finishes in a few wks, im so not impressed!!


----------



## Jezika

Oh CB that really sucks. I probably would’ve actually cried. Wish they could’ve had the decency to tell you their plans so you could either commit sooner or stop trying to make the two days work there. Job hunting is no fun but perhaps you’ll find something you enjoy more anyway. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for any moms struggling. I had a really rough week. I felt like I wanted to die so I wouldn't have to deal with all the stress right now. I started to feel a bit better Thursday and more so yesterday. I had an appt with gyn and told her I felt it was more too many stressors at work making me overwhelmed. She told me to call if it gets worse and she'll prescribe me something. My stresses were S eating more after I just was barely pumoing just enough for sitter. My dog got ill and had to take her to the vet yesterday. Work wanted me to seea full day of patient's Wednesday to Friday. My pump is outlet only so I was having to com back to office to pump. I just felt like it was very stressful trying to manage that and get back home and spend what little time I get with my girls. Wednesday I had no time to just breathe. Things are a bit better. Oh and my gyn has sent a referral to a lactation consultant for me so maybe that'll help. I've also ordered a car power adapter for my pump so we shall see. Dog is a little better today too.

Oh and as far belly sleeping. As long as you pit them on their backs it's fine. Both my girls are belly sleepers.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks that sounds remarkably stressful and so much to deal with in such a short span of time. Big hugs! Glad you can get something prescribed if you need it. Hope you’re also able to give yourself some good breathing space if you can. It’s so hard to put ourselves first even a little of the time with kids and countless other pressures.


----------



## kittykat7210

CB I would be livid! I’m so sorry that work are being d*cks! 

And Flueks it sounds like you’re having a hard time :hugs: I really hope it starts to get better for you xxx


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, I thought the point of maternity leave is that your job is protected for you!
Can you talk to human resources?
As for moms, you have both extremes... So sorry, why is perfect so hard to come by?!

Flueky, sorry it's been rough to say the least. It gets better. 

Potty training, most days L is fairly good about it. However the last week or so he's been cutting it too close with telling us when he has to poop. it has literally fallen out of his shorts onto the floor a couple of times. (With DH following him closely one morning and stepping into it) 
Already not looking forward to training another in 2 years but the no diaper thing is pretty brilliant.


----------



## claireybell

L seems to be doing really well for potty training for a 2.5yr old, sometimes they just get caught off guard where they are playing but hes doing really well bless him:) Riley was really easy which i was very suprised with considering he’s a Boy.. its weird when you have a baby you never think of all the other bits to train them on lol! Its suprising how much $ diff it is from not buying lots of Nappies:) 

Uhh I know, thing is as i was self employed, i had to pay my stamp of National Insurance up front & then I got my full Statutory Mat pay but as I’m not ‘employed’ by them & they never paid my Mat pay so they don’t have to have me back to work if they don’t need me, its a small company & they’re mega busy, just annoyed me as they didn’t keep me updated with whats happening given he knew when i was coming back ohhh!!! The bit that vex’s me is my last pay is 3wks away & then i have no income after that, by going back to work & then my monthly pay would’ve just started etc..! SO said don’t stress about it but how can i not?! We’ll see i guess... 

Ah Flueks, I’m sorry hun, are you full time or p/t? I wonder could u drop a few hrs & hubs do a few more? Given your back from Mat leave they should accommodate a few less hrs as you have young children :-/ Its hard doing it all.. if S is feeding more, are they any supplements that can boost your milk supply esp as shes probs having a growth spurt?


----------



## Flueky88

Jez thank you. It really was and I feel my boss wasn't understanding. One because he's a man and two because he's not clinical and doesn't understand how long things take if you do them as They should be. I just feel like I'm doing people a disservice if I don't do all I should. Anywho, being at home yesterday was very soothing.

Kit thank you. I seem to recall you mentioning you hadn't Od after all. Are you Oing now you think? I really hope the supplements help. Also holy crap E is almost 2!! I still remember when I got my bfp then shortly after Dobby did and then you. Hard to believe we got our bfps almost 3 years ago.

Pacific thank you. That's great that L is doing so well potty training. I think it's common for young kids to ignore their needs when they are playing. We have tried potty training V without success but it'll happen when she's ready. It'd ve really nice to only buy diapers for one. Huggies are so flipping expensive now.

CB sorry you are dealing with that at the end of your leave. It would have been nice if they'd given more of a heads up. As for me, I'm full time and paid salary instead of hourly. I don't think they'd let me cut down right now sadly. However, in the long run this is better as no nights or holidays. I just have to get through this and if need be. I may need to talk with my boss privately. It's not about me that I got so upset it's because they are taking away from my child. I tried some of those legendairy supplements and didn't really notice much. I've ordered a combo of cash cow and pump princess.
Sadly I think my "problem" is that I have a small capacity. I'll try to add the pic of "your magic number". I sadly only get 2 to 3 oz combined usually. If I go too long between I get more. 10 to 11 nursing or pumping session. Okay posting this really quick first


----------



## Flueky88

CB I've attached that below. In any case I'm hoping the lc can help. I hope they call tomorrow to schedule.

AFM feeling better... sort of today. Mentally better but physically ugh. S decided to wake at 12, 3, 530, and 730. I caved and had some coffee. I had a fun day with the girls yesterday and we went to a new pizza place for dinner yesterday. It was so goood. We got a bbq pork pizza with apple, red onion, bacon, and bbq pork. So yummy :drool: going to fix some homemade cookies today.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that’s insane about the magic number thing, idk how working moms make time to pump that often! I’m guessing they don’t and they have to supplement with formula. That’s what my mom had to do with me. She was only producing 1-2 oz per session and could only pump 3 times a day max at work. So she had to supplement with formula so I wouldn’t starve. She said they didn’t know as much about stuff like fenugreek and other lactation aids back then so that might’ve helped her, but we’ll never know. Hopefully I have an easier time in the future.


----------



## claireybell

Honestly Flueks you are a trooper :hugs: pumping & working a fulltime job & being a Mum, are u avoiding formula or is Serena having an odd bottle here n there? I tried pumping once/twice & got like maybe 1-2 ounces off & that was it, it was easier for me just to bf & then top up with Formula as i needed a break in between feeds whilst he slept so i could do things lol! I do look back & miss the bf as il never ever do it again but its nice having ye body back :) Your doing a grande job :thumbup: Ooh that pizza sounds delicious, did you get to make the Cookies? Im well into baking atm, i have everything i need to make Nualas Birthday cake this Saturday as she turns 3 on Sunday 11th! Where does the time go eh?! 

Shae i think u may have recently Ovulated.. forgot to add before, u never held a newborn? Aww you’ll love it <3 

The MIL has Riley & Nuala today, shes taking them out somewhere for the day, its abit rainy this morning & sunny this afternoon, im off to town to buy my sister her birthday prezzie & card as her birthday is the day before Nualas & my nephews is on the 13th eeesh expensive month ££!!


----------



## shaescott

CB no clue yet if it was O or a random temp jump, cuz I keep getting those. I missed the last temp cuz I woke up at 2 am with a migraine and didn’t think to temp, and I didn’t get back to sleep until 8 am until 11 am, and my temps where I go to bed past 5 am are always high for some reason. It was legit 98.62 when I woke up, a full degree higher than the day before, which was already a jump. 
Nope never held a newborn, just babies a few months old and older. I’m sure I’ll love it, I’m just scared I’ll be terrible at it! 
Good luck with the presents, it always sucks money-wise when a bunch of birthdays are close together.


----------



## kittykat7210

Period came with no O again this month, on to next month, hoping for a Birthday positive (2nd September)


----------



## shaescott

Kitty aw I’m sorry :( fx’d for next month and a birthday surprise.

AFM it’s looking like I did ovulate? We’ll see if the temps stay up, I made up a temp for yesterday cuz I didn’t have one which is why it’s got the arrow, I put that I got up late that day. But I woke up at 8 am this morning so that temp is almost definitely accurate :thumbup:, and CD27 should be accurate as well. Not like it matters a ton since I’m not TTC but my cycles have been super long the past 3 cycles so I’ve been keeping track of that.
Edit: I guessed that my oversleeping temps were tending to be about 0.8 degrees higher than the previous day, so I subtracted that from CD25’s temp and put it as late wake up and it gave me crosshairs :thumbup: I went through and did the 0.8 subtraction from my other crazy temps as well.


----------



## wookie130

Shae, you'll have to tell us how you feel about your first experiences holding the newborn babies. I feel like anytime I even SEE a newborn, I ovulate. Lol

Flueks- That pizza sounds wonderful...yum.

Oscar turns 5 next week. He is having his 2nd Thomas-themed party (he had a Thomas party when he was 2,), as he's a big fanatic. He loves Spiderman too, which we did last year. 

Is it stupid that I already have my kids' Halloween costumes? I like to get them early, because then I can start shopping for Char's birthday (in early November), and spread out the expense of Christmas. I'm a planner, girls. I get all anxious if I can't prepare, and get everything in order. 

So, I've dropped 10 lbs recently. I've been eating a whole food plant-based diet, with no dairy, soy, added sugar, or gluten. Small amounts of meat, fish, and eggs throughout the week. I feel GOOD. Like better than I have in a while.


----------



## shaescott

Wooks I’ll definitely share how my first experience goes! I wouldn’t be surprised if I ovulate on the spot too :haha:
I would say getting costumes far in advance is not stupid, as long as they will still fit the kids come Halloween. 
Happy early birthday to Oscar!
That’s awesome about the weight loss and the diet! I’m so glad it’s working for you!


----------



## pacificlove

Wookie, wow that's awesome on the weightloss! And happy birthday to oscar as well!

Shae, I missed it, when are you starting your time with the babies? 

I forgot the rest, I swear I read most days! 
Afm, it looks like the last of my farm animals may be rehomed. I have held on to my sheep, but DH and I have decided to hold out on buying a property for now. (Chances are good that our budged will go up over the next few years, so we feel like we'd settle for something small that we'd outgrow and have to sell again.) We've moved enough to say we want to settle into a place and call it a home for longer, buying another temporary home makes it just more complicated, so the next place to buy/move into should be permanent.. In the meantime It's more fair to the sheep to be in a home where they can be looked after every day. :(


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I know, it's hard enough getting getting 3 pumps at work. I bf or pump 7 to 8 times a day on weekdays and 8 to 9 on weekends. I wish I had a larger capacity so I could get enough with the times I'm doing already.

CB I was giving a 4 oz bottle of formula 3 to 5 days/week. Now she needs 8 to 10 ounces 5 days/week. I can't pump 20 oz a day unfortunately. She's content after I nurse her so that's going well, I'm afraid though it's going to lead to her not being content at the breast.

Yes, I made the cookies and they were good. They were slightly crunchy and I prefer gooey cookies but still good. What kind of cake flavor are you fixing? Oh and yes it is hard to believe she's turning 3.

Kitty so soory dear. I hope you O this month and get your birthday bfp!

Wookie congrats on the weight loss and happy early birthday to Oscar!

Shae I love looking at newborns! It does give me that "I want another baby" feeling. I hope you love it.

AFM lactation appt set up Monday! S is 5 months now :)


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I don't blame you, moving is such a hassle!


----------



## claireybell

Wooks that’s amazing on the weight loss, well done you :) Lol @ newborn ov’ing :haha: funny you should say that really as my older sister says everytime she holds newbies she gets uterine cramps haha bizarre.. Hope Oscar enjoys his birthday, Riley loved Thomas as a lil un :hugs:

Pacific, moving is stressy - well the its the packing & unpacking of it really not the move to somewhere you like.. have you found an actual place or you like the area & your now actively looking?

Sorry Kitty.. onwards & upwards to this month & good ol Birthday BFP :hugs: Has Evie had her birthday yet? I cant remember when you said it was.. :-/

Shae you will love the newborn cuddles, it’ll make you insanely broody if you aren’t already Lol

Flueks hopefully the lactation cons will be able to give some extra advice, its hard bf’ing & working.. 5 months waaah thats gone so fast! Your fb pics are adorable <3

Any of the other ladies that are lurking, i hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Im seriously regretting being fully sterilised by having my other tube removed! I should’ve let SO get the snip, my period cycles are seriously p***sing me off! Im CD11 today & im having ewcm/watery but still blooming well spotting!! Its been like it the last 2/3 cycles.. i wonder maybe i should go have a smear/pap test to make sure all is ok down there, im sure it is but i dunno why im having it?! Last cycle i think i spotted pretty much majority of the cycle it’s annoying! & they say period cycles remain the same after tubal removal pahhhh my arse!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb if that is the case I'd definitely mention it at the next doctor appointment. 
Someone I know in her late 60s starting having what she thought was her period. Turns out it was stage 1 cancer! She was vigilant enough, that it cought it so early, they were able to remove it and she didn't need any other follow up treatment. Don't want to scare you, but if it's unusual it's worth it getting checked out.

As for moving. We have a decent idea of what we want and like our area but probably don't want to stay here longer then 5 years. Ideally we'd buy a large acreage on the big island. With that move we'd cut out the ferry travel when seeing family. However that is above our current budget nor does the job currently allow for the move. In 2- 5 years it should! 
Buying, selling, moving is expensive! To do it 2 more times is daunting, so DH (and I) would prefer to stay in the rental. We will outgrow it, as in not enough space in the house for us 4, but if we do it smartly it'll coincide with our move back to the island. 
Sorry I hope my ramble makes sense?


----------



## shaescott

PL the first half of the fall semester is newborns and their barely postpartum moms. We have both of them as patients, mom and baby. 
Sorry about the sheep, but glad you’re trying to do what’s best for them. I’ve never moved before but it sounds exhausting. I’m not looking forward to the process of finding my first apartment. All I can do for now is try to get my credit score as high as I can, I guess. 

CB sorry about the crazy cycles! Irregular periods suck. :hugs:

Flueks good luck with the lactation consultant!


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I hope you enjoy your time with the babies and moms. 
Side story: my midwife has admitted to me that babies aren't her favorite part of her job. She isn't doing it for the babies. Her favorite part is watching two adults become parents and a family. Totally opened my eyes!

As for moving and sheep, I actually enjoyed it the first few times. But now I have a feeling of wanting to settle into a "forever home" because we have been very unsettled and moved so many times.. If that means we are going to rent for the next few years while our budget grows to buy what is currently a dream (and just out of budget), I can wait.
As for sheep, I'll miss them, but yes it's better for them and my marriage. ;)


----------



## claireybell

I most def will pacific, thing is with those types, its already set in as they usually have no symptoms & then you get them.. il see how the be t couple of cycles go & if its the sane still il def book a check up apt! Im fully clear & having white creamy CM now so thats good, i mentioned to my sister also, she has 4 kiddies & she had her tubes tied & she has a similar issue so im feeling its def a hormone thing with the egg not getting through etc it’s bizarre!

That’s lovely for a midwife to say that as usually esp at first it would be loving the teeny babies<3

Forgot to say well done on the Cookies Fluekd i bet they still tasted yummers! :)

Well, Nuala turns 3 tomorrow & we still yet to go out and get her a couple lil bits, she wont need alot just couple prezzys & lotsa balloons lol & maybe a giant no3 helium one ha ha! Im making her birthday cake today & then fondant decorating it this evening when shes in bed eeee! Its a Peppa Pig cake, i have the cutters for most of it & all the diff colour pinks & purples etc so fx it turns out ok.. :-/


----------



## claireybell

Attempting to upload a pic.. its having issues again pfft!


----------



## claireybell

The cake.. hoping it looks as good as this ha ha we shall see


----------



## claireybell

And here it is.. took us like 3hrs lol but not a bad effort i think ;) Nuala will love it


----------



## kittykat7210

Clairey that looks great!!!


----------



## claireybell

Thankyou Kitty <3 She spied it up on the kitchen side this morning lol & went all high pitched & screachey :rofl:


----------



## Jezika

Wow that’s amazing CB! How did you lay the purple icing so nicely?! A


----------



## shaescott

PL aw that’s so sweet about the midwife! It totally makes sense. Babies are adorable, but seeing two people’s lives change forever is a powerful thing (I say that having never witnessed a birth lol, closest thing was I came into the room seconds after my sister was born). Makes sense that you’re ready to settle down and stop moving from place to place. Nothing wrong with moving around a lot, of course. I think it’s common to move around for a few years before picking a “forever home”, and some people just keep moving due to jobs.

CB wow you did amazing with that cake! There’s no way I’d be able to do half that well! Happy birthday to Nuala!


----------



## claireybell

It wasn’t too hard to do tbh, use lots of icing sugar so the fondant doesn’t stick to the worktop & then carefully lift & lay over the cake or you can roll it around the rolling pin & then lay over the cake :) i bought the Peppa Pig head cutter & had some star cutters, me & SO did the legs & other bits, just takes abit longer than you initially think .. tastes yum though, its packed with vanilla buttercream hahaa very sweet!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - Good job on the cake. :)

Flueky - Hope your lactation appt went well. Sorry to hear that you've been so stressed. And hard to believe it's been 5 months already.

Wookie - Congrats on your weight loss.

shae - It kinda blows my mind when people say they haven't held new babies, but I guess it all depends on how often there's a new baby in the family. I know I was holding my sister when I was 5 and she was 5 days old, at least. I'm sure you'll do fine though. 

Happy Birthday to all the LOs who've recently leveled up. lol

Sorry this post is kinda garbage. I haven't really been keeping up to date since the BnB problem was fixed. And I'm pretty tried right now, but anyway...

AFM, still waiting to get SO's notices of assessment back from the government, so house hunting is still kind of on hold. I've packed several boxes with his old clothing/stuff he hopes to be able to shrink back into. As well as several mugs and glasses, but we're still using everything else. And he's been super helpful as always by watching downloaded shows and playing Minesweeper on the computer as soon as he gets home.
As for work, it's still stupid hot, but we're more than 1/3 of the way through August, so hopefully not much longer til it cools down. The bosses are on vacay, so no update on the vacation pay I'm owed yet. And my friend/manager has decided to quit. His last day is August 23 and I dunno what I'm gonna do for the next several weeks without him. I'm also currently doing less strenuous stuff, but we'll see home long that lasts.
I had a MW appt today. She said everything looks and sounds good and he may already be head down. Hopefully my 4D scan this weekend can confirm that. Feeling lots of movements and names were brought up again when we visited MIL and her husband this weekend. He still wants Ben, I still want Matthew, and he made a comment that was along the lines of "Well, it's gonna be Matthew, cuz I don't think she'll budge on that." On one hand, I'd like him to feel like he has a proper say, but I'm also carrying this baby and I do a ton of stuff that totally goes unacknowledged or unappreciated, so why shouldn't I get what I want?


----------



## claireybell

Don’t budge on the name thing, maybe have Ben as a middle name? Or Could always say as im the main person to register the babies birth (being the birth mother) i can name him what i want lol! Honestly though maybe if your both deadset on these names, you maybe need to think of another first name you both like & have Ben & Matthew as middle names?


Eeee hope you enjoy your 4D scan, show some piccies if you can :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m torn on the name thing.

On the one hand, I wish I didn’t give up so much for naming A. I’m glad I held fast to the middle name, but I really am not fond of Aiden (esp with it being chosen as an A name to connect him to his pos “family”) or the legal battles with changing his last name.

On the other, I can’t recall but didn’t SO not get a say with DS1? I remember names being a bit of a conversation last time as well. If so, I think it’s only fair to hear him out. And depending on how he sounded when he made that comment, I’d be concerned that he feels left out or resentful. You don’t want a partner to just go through the motions. You want him to be invested, and maybe naming could do that?

But yeah idk basically lol cuz I see it both ways? And as I tell all my friends when I give advice, my life is pretty f*ed up so maybe you don’t want to listen to me :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I did hold my sister when she was a baby when I was a kid, but I only ever held her while sitting in a rocking chair with a boppy on my lap. I never picked her up, carried her, or held her while standing. I’ve held older babies, ones that you
Sorry SO hasn’t been super helpful and your friend is quitting. Glad baby looks healthy and all is well in that respect.
I would agree that you have the final say on the name. You’re the one carrying him and pushing him out. At the same time, compromise is important. SO absolutely insists that we name our first daughter Ellie and I told him he can have it as a nickname but I get to pick the formal first name 100% because he doesn’t get to make demands like that without some form of compromise. Currently thinking about Elena or Elora but idk, I’m not pregnant so :shrug:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Cb - I'll share pics for sure.

Dobby - SO totally vetoed Jared as a first middle name. He said Alex could be ok with a decent middle name. His main issue was he had a manager at work that he didn't like named Alec, but he's been working on a different team for quite a while and doesn't have to deal with that guy anymore. 
When he made the comment, I did pick up a kind of joking vibe, but there's still time to discuss it. As it stands right now, I'm kinda leaning towards going with the name I want. SO can barely remember any of his suggestions from last time (like Liam) and I've been set on Matthew since before Alex was conceived. And set on Alex before I even met SO. Plus, when I hear Ben, I think Gentle Ben, Benji, Benjamin Button, Benny Hill, Benji Madden from Good Charlotte, the characters Ben from Stepmom and Disney's Descendants and the newer Star Wars movies, etc, none of which make me like the name at all.

Here's part of something I posted in the baby names page...

"My #1 choice this time around is Matthew and SO seems drawn to Ben. He says Matthew isn't bad and Ben is growing on me a little, but we still have our favs. The first middle name will be Werner, after my late father, but we also need to decide on a 2nd middle name. Names I've though of are...

Christopher - SO's first middle name
Sceviour - SO's late paternal grandpa's middle name (see-vee-or)
Thomas - SO's late maternal uncle
Denman - SO's second middle name/mother's maiden name

So, these are our options presently.

Matthew Werner Christopher *****
Matthew Werner Sceviour *****
Matthew Werner Thomas *****
Matthew Werner Denman *****

Benjamin Werner Christopher *****
Benjamin Werner Sceviour *****
Benjamin Werner Thomas *****
Benjamin Werner Denman *****"

Thoughts?


----------



## DobbyForever

My only thought is you never regret a name that bears significance so whether it’s Ben or Matthew then you’ll never regret it whether it was your or so’s or a mutual decusion


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I like Thomas and Sceviour best of the second middle names. I do prefer Benjamin Werner over Matthew Werner, but I still like both of them. I’m probably just biased because Benjamin is a family name for me and it’s definitely on my list. Either first name would sound good, in my opinion.


----------



## Flueky88

CB thank you. It is tough. In some ways, I'm glad I wasn't dealing with that stress with V. Oh and I'd say it's worth calling the gyn and leaving a message for them. I'm definitely in the "I'm not getting fixed" camp.

Your cake looks amazing. You may say it's easy but I really stink at stuff like that. I want to make a sweet treat this weekend now :)

Pacific I agree that our next home will be a forever home. We want something one level for when we are old and possibly disabled. Wide doors, etc. Working in home care you see some of the challenges home environments can bring to safety issues.

Shae reflecting on holding newborns. I think my first was my younger nephew. I was always nervous around babies. My first birth I watched was in nursing school. Gah, it was traumatic as baby was blue and not crying. Thankfully, the team was able to resuscitate baby. My other one I saw in school wasn't much better. I feel very blessed to have had nearly textbook deliveries.

Pretty sorry for all the stress in your life right now. I'm happy that baby looking good though! I'm also torn on the name thing. I can see both perspectives. I like Benjamin more but with middle name i like Matthew Werner Thomas. If unable to choose one of those, maybe a different name that you both like. Also, just curious, i it a cultural thing to have 2 middle names or personal? No judging just curious.

AFM ugh started feeling really down even when home with my family. I know it's depression and I think ppd. I reached out to gyn who prescribed me an antidepressant. I have good and bad days but hope for less bad days. I opened up to my parents which was really hard but I wanted to. Dad was really concerned as he lost his son and father to suicide/depression. I assured him I'm seeking help though.

Lactation consultant went okay. S has a tongue and lip tie. She has compensated for it so that's how she has gained average gain per month for bf baby. I was doing everything pump wise basically she recommended other than try to pump at 8 or 830 instead of 9 or 930. Have appt with pediatric dentist Monday about ties nd they can do procedure same day. I plan to as tongue tie could effect her speech, licking ice cream cone, etc.

DH is working 12 hours so I have the whole bathe, feed, and put to bed routine alone. It is challenging with them so young and V sometimes is loud while S is trying to fall asleep. I will endure though.


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky, I hear you on the stairs! We do like a traditional home, main living on the main floor and bedrooms up top. My grandparents lived in a third floor apartment with tight hallways and doors to each room until their 90s. They were incredibly independent in that way but it sure was hard in the end but managed with help. 

Shae, I held my first newborn 8 years ago when dhs friends from school had their first baby. My friends weren't having babies yet, I don't have younger siblings or cousins and in general just wasn't around very many babies.... Then I had a huge gap of baby holding again until we had our own! 
If my brother has children I can see it taking a few more years. Dhs youngest brother is expecting in October, then another is getting married next May and they are talking babies shortly after. We were the firsts: first to marry, first with kids, first to be done with having more kids.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks omg that’s so scary for the first birth you see to be a traumatic one. We’ve been told to expect to see one labor/birth, and considering how little control there is over how long it takes, we might only get to see the labor. The rest of our rotation (all other weeks) is mother-baby, the maternity ward. As it was once described to me, it’s the happy pink babies. 
Sorry about S’s tongue tie but glad it’s an easy fix and it hasn’t been affecting her weight gain. I’m glad you’re getting help for PPD, sending love :hugs:

PL sounds like you’ll have lots of baby nieces and nephews to play with soon enough without the stress of having them 24/7. Sounds lovely! I’m the older sibling and so is SO, so we’re going to be the first in both families to get married and have kids (unless some unplanned pregnancies occur, because SO’s brother doesn’t want kids and my sister wants to go to medical school).


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, if I had a glass to look into the future with I'd probably see 3-5 nieces/nephews in 5 years from now. 
I can totally see our boys being seen as the "babysitters" during family functions and our boys being a role model that the younger ones adore and just copy and run after. Seeing how good L is with his younger brother, I think he'll like it .lol

One of the things I am super excited about is the start of traditions. Chances are we won't all be able to get together for Christmas, so we started talking about spending a week at a lake each summer, whole family sort of thing.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty,sorry not ignoring your name decision! DH and I are horrible at naming, so definitely don't listen to me. 
DH knew the gender for ds2, I did not. So I said he'd have to come up with the name since he'd have months to think about it. Turns out he actually had a name, but after baby came out he said it no longer seemed to fit and almost didn't tell me the name he thought would work.
Sometimes you have to look at the baby in front of you to see if the name fits. ;)


----------



## shaescott

PL family traditions are the best. I can’t wait to start those with my future family. When I was a kid, my mom’s side of the family met every summer at my grandparent’s house to bring the kids to Santa’s Village (in NH). I’m also really excited for immediate family traditions. When I was a kid we had the Christmas pickle hidden in the tree, we had a paper link countdown to Christmas (and advent calendars), we always read a funny book called “the night before the night before Christmas” on Christmas Eve Eve, etc. We also always drank tea and/or hot cocoa during thunderstorms. I want to build on those and add more family traditions, like baking apple pie on the first day of fall, popsicles/ice pops on the first day of summer, etc.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek , awww biggest hugs to you :hugs: I'm so sorr you're battling ppd. I hope the script works. 

Pl don't leave us hanging, what was the original name of ds2? Funny story, if my bestie hadn't already named her dog Logan, there is a good chance Ds1 would have had that name. I still love it.

Shae I love traditions too, especially xmas ones. Broke my heart the first year EVER we had xmas here instead of my folks house. I also still get selfishly annoyed when my inlaws cone over xmas morning. 
I have established a couple family traditions. 1, i put balloons in the kids room the night before their bdays before they wake up, 1 for each year. I've just started one last year where the kids get new xmas pj's the night we trim the tree. They are required by mom law to also wear them xmas eve.

Pretty my vote is benjamin werner thomas. 

Hi everyone. Miss you all. To say I've been busy is an understatement. Currntly dealing with a sick baby (cold) and WOW i underestimated just how much worse sleep could get. I'm actually tying to put him to bed right now and he will not stop wining/crying. Last night he was up from 12 to 1:30am before i finally just brought him into bed. I haven't needed to do that in awhile. I think he's close to a milestone (crawling), plus upper teeth, plus this cold...perfect shitstorm. Hubs joked about having number 4 and I had the fear LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Cb I am having the same issue with periods. My spotting seems to be drawn out and runs right into my ovulation sometimes, or at least the start of it. Very annoying! Also your cake was super amazing and i wonder did it taste as good as it looked?


----------



## gigglebox

Pl do you think you'll be seeing more of your folks when you're no longer on the island? How is everything going with your plans toward moving? How are the sheep doing?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - I just like the sound of 2 middle names. And SO has 2 middle names, so I'll be the odd one out with just 1. lol.
Good for you for getting help and letting your family know. Glad to here the lactation consult went ok and FX everything goes well with the dentist today. How long will DH's shifts be 12 hours?

PL - Ya, as much as I'd like to have a name totally picked, I feel like we'll probably be deciding once the new LO is out amd we can see what feels right.

Gigs - Sorry to hear that your youngest is sick. FX he feels better and starts sleeping better soon.

AFM, we had the 4D ultrasound on Saturday morning. I expected the baby to be as "shy" as Alex was, but he actually cooperated pretty well. We got him yawning a couple times on the video and i think he looks a lot like Alex did. So, guess we'll just have to wait and see if they have the same eye and hair colours. 

*The very last pic is Alex, for comparison. All the rest are the new LO.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I love those traditions, so cute! I’m very much a “show my love through food” person, I’ve found I quite enjoy cooking for people (unless I’ve just worked 8 hours, in which case I’m sometimes too mentally tired lol), and I always want to make seasonal foods during the holidays. I love pumpkin themed foods so during fall I often go crazy with pumpkin muffins and cookies (SO hates pumpkin, which makes me super sad). During December I often make chocolate almond toffee (my mom’s friend sends it to us every year but I started making it so I’d have some at school for myself), as well as several kinds of cookies. We end up with giant Tupperware containers full of cookies, especially peppermint sugar cookies, peanut butter blossoms/kiss cookies, and gingerbread. My family usually had Christmas dinner either at my house or my godfather’s house (until he moved). I think we went to my grandparents’ house once. Occasionally my grandparents would come down to us, and my grandmother on the other side usually came down because my dad is her only child. But we almost always had Christmas morning at our own house. SO always goes to his grandparents’ house for Christmas, and he leaves after dinner to come see me. Once we’re living together, I have no clue what’s going to happen. We might have to do my family one year, his the next, etc.

Sorry you’ve got a sick baby and sleep isn’t going well. Hopefully he feels better in no time and more sleep is had by all.

Pretty he definitely looks just like Alex!


----------



## claireybell

Awww Pretty your 4d scan pics are so lovely & he looks just like Alex in the last pic <3

Flueks im sorry you seem to be suffering from ppd, bug hugs hun :hugs: its def hard doing it all & with our pp hormones.. im glad you have recognised it though xx 

Gigs, sorry Myles is abit under the weather & that def dont help with the sleeping, have u got him a saline nasal spray? I swear by them, helps Hayden out all the time & clears the stuffy nose.. u probs have tried all sorts tbh as its our 3rd baby afterall lol! I LOVE your birthday tradition of the balloons in their bedroom & 1 more balloon each yr older etc :) & yes the cake was lovely, really moist not dry & super sweet with the copious amt of buttercream filling lol! Kids loved it though 

Oooh Shae you can pack up any of those left over crimbo cookies & post them my way haha they sound yummy! 

Pacific yes do share the other name idea that would’ve been DS2’s :) 

If we never had Nuala, the other couple of faves were Lara & Ada. Ada is SO’s Grans name, i love it but i wasn’t feeling it when I was pg lol but strangely my younger sisters gran-in-law its her name aswell, so if they have a baby girl this will be her name, they cant ttc until Jan/Feb time due to a trip to India this October & ‘apparently’ you cant ttcor be pg when you go due to some virus or disease you can contract when your over there? Her Dr told her & she was unimpressed. 

Haydens now sitting up & getting better for moving & stretching forward to get his toys, hoping i wont have an early crawler or walker on my hands eek! Ive got his Moses basket & the tandem stroller up for sale, i need to go through lots of stuff in my wardrobe & sell it as i need the £’s as my hrs are lower at work, im actively trying to find p/t work but no luck atm pfft! 

Omg Riley has been awful these 6wks summer hols! Like sooo much attitude, talks to me in a sarcastic manner like im stupid & calls me a Din?! Seriously his Dad gave him a massive telling off the other day as he overheard him talking to me like it & doesn’t do as hes told grrrr!! Few of his other lil school mates (girls & boys) are being the same it seems so its def an age related thing, pushing limits & finding their personality but omg its so stressful! Plus Haydens not sleeping great again atm, i think he was awake practically all night last night zzzzZ! Pretty sure its teeth but still tiring 

But.. although its later August, our temps are getting warmer again so im loving it, lotsa laundry being done lol


----------



## pacificlove

For those that asked, DH had some version of Max for him I think if I remember the conversation correctly.. haha, my brain is horrible!

Cb, L has been starting to tell us to "Shhh" when we are wanting to talk... Bad L, so we've been doing some talking to him about that behavior! Wonder where he gets that attitude from ;)

Gigs, sorry about the sleep thing, we have joined you in that club.

I have officially rehomed the sheep this Sunday. I own no more livestock at this time :( we loaded them up and I noticed that approximately 30 feet of electrical fence was completely down in the back corner of their pasture and that no grass was actually eaten there however the sheep never even attempted to get out there. Apparently that's a main travel route of a resident black bear... So far he's only ever had a neighbors chicken while the sheep watched him. No more worries about that bear eating the sheep when the berries and apples run out.

Surprisingly they only live 5 minutes from us now, best property they have ever been on. They have about 2 acres of green grass with ocean view! The property is ocean front.. we'll see what the next 2 years bring us. This decision was made so they can receive better care then I can currently provide, nor do I want to put too much strain on our friends whose property they were on. And it's better on my marriage, DH definitely had some resentment towards them since he's been the one doing the physical work with them the last year.

Ethan had his shots again today and weighed in a whopping 18 lbs 5 oz. He is so close to crawling! Right now its more of a pulling himself forward on the elbows and using his toes (legs out flat) to push forward. Maybe a week and he'll crawl?


----------



## claireybell

Pacific I’m terrible, I’ve not had Hayden weighed since he was 6wks old (hands over eyes emoji) Lol! Hes def not overweight or massive but he’s big built, SO was exactly the same as a Baby, SO is 6ft 4 or 5! I know that Hayden will need a diff car seat any day now though :) I hope Ethan has been ok after his Shots, which ones are they? In the uk they only do 8wks, 12wks, 16wks & then the boaster & MMR at 1yr old, I guess diff countries do different. Wow crawling eeeek, he’ll be chasing Logan around lol! Hayden only just managed to sit up unassisted thank god! Lol @ the sshhhh! 

Glad you got the last of your sheep rehomed hun, one less thing to stress about.. will you get more in the future when you guys finally get settled in your new place to call home?!


----------



## pacificlove

Cb, they weigh all kids before vaccines here. I was curious to know. Here they do different boosters at different times, some are once, some are twice . 
B.C. Immunization Schedules
The link to our schedule in case you are curious. His next one is one year, unless we do the flue shot. 

You probably have heard the "whatever height they reach by 2, they double into adulthood".. I am so curious to know if it'll be true for all of our kids! L will be well over 6 feet if that's true! 

As for sheep, I am totally torn if I want more or not. Love the idea of it and farming and growing our own food, but we do want to travel. We already need to have a pet sitter for the dog and cat, let alone a farm sitter? We will see...


----------



## shaescott

CB sorry about Riley’s attitude, most likely an age thing, testing limits, finding individuality, etc. re: Christmas cookies, I don’t think they would make it to the UK without getting stale 

PL glad the sheep issue is resolved, bittersweet though I’m sure. Glad E’s doing well weight-wise and is close to crawling! Not sure if the 2 years height thing is accurate or not, I know SO’s doctor said to expect him to be 6’ and he’s 5’4” but I’m not sure if he based it off the 2 years and double rule or something else. I remember as a kid they told me to expect to be 5’10” or so, and I’m 5’8”, so they weren’t super far off, but again, not sure what rule they used.


----------



## kittykat7210

Selfish Post Alert;

Do you agree with FF? It’s the first cycle I’ve had in 5 months where I’ve got a temp rise without bleeding???


----------



## josephine3

Hello ladies hope you dont mind me dropping by! And hi to anyone who remembers me :) was symptom spotting and liked the title of this thread lol. Withdrawal is our only method of preventing at the mo. And Im always back to that time old question of whether or not you can get pregnant from 'pre-cum'. Some sites seem to suggest that sperm can leak into it at times other than arousal or if hes already ejeculated and not peed etc... now i recently dtd with the oh first thing in the morning, before he had got up to pee and Im wondering if any sperm 'leaks' into the fluid during the night? Any thoughts? Other than who is this crazy lady?! :))


----------



## shaescott

Kitty looks like you may have ovulated. Have you been taking that ovulation supplement?

Josephine technically pre-cum can contain sperm in any circumstances, though they say peeing first removes semen from the urethra and makes it less likely. I’m pretty sure that time of day makes no difference in leaking of sperm into pre-ejaculate fluid. A study showed that a decent proportion of men produce motile sperm in their pre-cum, 37% of the 27 men studied (link below for reference). It also showed that some men are less likely to have the sperm leak into the fluid, as they did 5 trials and the men whose pre-cum contained sperm in the first one, always had sperm in the fluid in subsequent trials, and those who had none in the first, had none in the subsequent trials. 
Sperm content of pre-ejaculatory fluid
Basically, there’s always gonna be a risk with withdrawal method, unless you have your SO’s pre-cum tested for sperm and it has none, in which case it’s highly likely that it will never contain sperm.


----------



## DobbyForever

^ what shae said. Also I love when every now and then someone pops in to actually discuss our original topic lol

Pretty absolutely lovely pics! I have to agree totally see the resemblance to Alex

Shae I’d agree with it as long and there isn’t a fall that stays low. The rise is clear and holding. I know your last few cycles have been longer but it wouldn’t be the first time you Oed on cd 18

Sorry been mia. My mom was in the hospital and I’ve been at work setting up my classroom. 30+ unpaid man hours lol and I’m still working on it, but I’m close! I’ll post when I’m done to get some critique


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that chart was Kitty’s, not mine. I’m still bleeding away. 
That’s a crazy amount of time to spend on something without pay! I hope it comes out well! Can’t wait to see pics, I’m sure your classroom will be lovely.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks shae, yeh I’ve been taking myoplus and ovaboost and FX it seems to be working! Temps still up a bit at 5dpo now so I’m really hoping it is ovulation and we might actually have a shot this cycle!!


----------



## DobbyForever

That would make sense. I was wondering why it didn’t match the one in your sig but I was too tired to put any real thought into that lol

Sorry you’re still bleeding :(

Yeah the nice thing is once your room is set up if you take care of it then it’s just maintenance. The other teachers moving into new rooms didn’t even pick up their keys early so I’ll be low key mad if their rooms end up nicer than mine lol I’m not very artsy or cutesy. My mom is going to watch A while he naps so I can hopefully get an hour or so to do the last aesthetic touches


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs hope everyone is well again and you are getting more sleep. I would be terrified to be pregnant again as I just feel exhausted.

Shae sorry you are still bleeding. I hate long AFs.

Pacific I was first to have kids out of my group, but I'm probably going to be the only. One friend never wanted any, another has Turners syndrome, and the other has health issues.

Kitty I agree with FF and so glad it seems you Od. Glad it appears supplements are helping

CB oh that stinks about the attitude from Riley. It seems there are just new challenges at each stage. Is it super hot there? Was really hot at the start of the week, yuck.


Pretty lovely scan pics. I may be the odd one that sees all the differences:) it's funny how much S and V looked alike as NBs but S has developed her own features now. 

Dobby I bet your room looks great! Here's to it looking better than, your peers.


----------



## Flueky88

S had her tongue, lip, and cheek ties released. She seems to be doing well. Learning to breastfeed again. I still think she isn't doing it right but I'm at least not hurting. Granted she wasn't hurting me for the past month to month and a half. I think I'll see lc again. S has a follow-up appt with dentist Monday.

Med seems to be doing it's job, feeling much better mentally but I'm just exhausted. I'm getting really close to my 6 month goal of BFing and I'm happy about that even if it wasn't ebf. I don't believe I'll make it to a year and I'm okay with that. I've managed this nearly 2x longer than with V and it's so hard as a working mom that has average to low milk output. I'm just drained. 

S is pushing up on hands and knees and rocking herself. For real, gonna have an early crawler as she's not even 6 months. She weighed 13lbs this morning so she's really improved her weight. 

V is still my wild child but she's my clone in attitude. Bahaha.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m glad S is doing well after getting the ties fixed!

Dobs I’m not very good at being artsy with decorating either. I have occasional good ideas that work out as well as I planned but usually they’re not nearly as nice as I imagined. 

Kitty I’m glad the supplements are helping!

AFM my fish, Benji, is sick and I’m really broken up about it. I know he’s just a Betta fish but I’ve had him for nearly 2 years (it’ll be 2 years in October or November, not certain which) and I’m not ready for him to die. He has a pretty bad case of fin rot on his back fin according to a fish forum I found that I posted pics on. I have work in the morning but after I get out I plan to go to the pet store and buy him some antibiotics (and some new food cuz I’ve been using the same bottle this whole time and turns out that’s not good). I really hope the antibiotics will save him but I’m trying not to get my hopes up too high.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh no shae really sorry about benji, FX he makes a full recovery!!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty thank you. If he’s still alive when I’m leaving for work I’m going to place an order for pick up in the afternoon. The fish forum scolded me a bit for my crappy fish parenting, which is fair enough. I always figured since he was fine it was whatever, but now that he’s not fine, I feel really bad. So I’m gonna get him a little filter (his tank is only like 3 gallons) and new food and the antibiotics. I’ve been using a Betta medication the past 2 days now but according to Dr. Google it’s a very mild one, not strong enough for bad cases of fin rot, so I’m going to get a stronger one from the store. He’s still responding to stimuli and swimming around when I turn on the light or get close to the tank, so fx’d he’ll make a full recovery, but I’ve never seen him with it this bad. I’ve seen his fins start to fray in the past and changed the water, but this happened right after I changed the water, and his fins aren’t fraying, the back one is discoloring and he’s losing flesh at the base of the body where the fin starts, poor thing. I hope he’s not in pain. 
Okay I’m sorry, I’m ranting. I just really hope he makes it. I don’t want to get another fish when he dies (which hopefully won’t be for a few years), I just don’t feel like I can replace him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek biggest hugs. That’s amazing that you got to six months! You’re right, it is so difficult. I felt so worthless with my input and my ingrown nips and not being able to pump more than 3-4 times a day because of work/exhaustion. But anything you do for her is great. Whether it’s formula or bm, you’re taking care of her and you’re an amazing mother.

I can’t believe you may have a crawler soon! And that’s so lovely that V is like you hehe always fun to see how our kids take after us.

Shae hoping Benji pulls through! Idk much about fish lol i’m Just winging it with my beta. I hope I turned his light off before I left. Yikes

Fish parents are more judgey than moms lol idk what it is but man fish forums are more aggressive than lion fish lol. Don’t beat yourself up too bad. But yeah a filter can help for sure. Let’s you get away with a bit more haha. I have a 5g for my little guy with a filter. He’s all alone in it too so his bio load is pretty minimal and I can get away with skipping a weekly change or two or three :rofl:

Afm had a great day yesterday. A was active all day, and it was the first night that he did not wake up to jump into bed with me. I couldn’t believe it. He had gym class and we went to the beach (where yelllw jackets kept landing on him! I almost had a panic attack when one climbed up into his sleeve) and went to the park right before bed.

Got some free stuff for my classroom but didn’t end up going in to work. I have 3 hours tomorrow because I did my mandatory online trainings early haha, and then all day Tuesday. So I’m hoping to wrap up my classroom tomorrow and prep on Tuesday. We have all minimum days w-f


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, fx your fish pulls through. Honestly those fish forums would have scolded you for anything smaller then a 25g fish tank with a $200; filtration system...ok, maybe slightly exaggerated!

Dobs, wow you've been busy and yeah scary about those yellow jackets! We've got a ton of confused wasps here at the moment. Scary for Logan who likes to pretend to be a lawnmower that hits a rock regularly, so he has to take off his blades aka shoes to get fixed. Those dang wasps are constantly in the grass, and no they aren't even ground wasps!

Flueky, I am sorry I didn't realize she had all these ties but hopefully you both can have a much easier time now. 
I was suspecting that E might have a tongue tie, however my friend and mw said that they deal with them very conservatively here, a lot of wait and see! We have introduced solids and I see his tongue moving in more ways now then before, so the worry is somewhat eased.

As for us, I really thought E would be crawling by now, however he is content being mobile in his own way. He is using his arms and legs to pull himself forward over his belly while his feet/toes push. Scoots everywhere now when he gets determined to get to certain items/toys that he sees of Ls.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s so scary about the yellowjackets, I HATE them ugh, when I was a kid I accidentally stepped on a nest, my cousins and I all had them stinging us and clinging to our shirts, we all had to strip and walk around my aunt’s house without shirts on, except I was the only girl cousin and I didn’t want to, so my aunt got me one of her big shirts for me to wear around. Fun. 
Good luck with the mandatory training!

PL yeah I have a 3 gallon tank and they told me I need a minimum 5, preferably 10. That’s nice, but I used to have a 1 gallon tank so my fish is probably pretty happy with the newer accommodations. I just don’t have the room for a bigger tank. I didn’t tell them how much I spent on my filter, I don’t think they care as long as I have a filter tbh, but it was like $15 from petco, I installed it yesterday. They’ve been a bit scold-y but it could’ve been worse I suppose. The fact that I’m mostly following their directions probably helps haha, I got the master liquid test kit they told me to get ($35 ugh) and ordered antibiotics online, I got the filter and installed it, etc. 
Sorry about no crawling but he seems to be getting around pretty well anyway. He’ll probably crawl soon, either that or he’ll just skip it, some kids do I think. 

Benji update: his tail looks no better (honestly maybe worse), BUT his behavior is way better! I haven’t seen him at the bottom of the tank all day! He’s been up at the top swimming slowly around, not zoomy or anything but not sitting anymore. So that gives me hope. Antibiotics arrive tomorrow.


----------



## claireybell

Kitty has your temp stayed up? 

Ah Shae, big hugs re your Fish, is it definitely fin rot? No other fishies in the tank having a nibble? Thats common.. i hope the AntiB’s work though, are they just dropped into the water? 

Pacific ive not measured Nuala but shes pretty diddy, i dont think she’ll be tall like her Dad, maybe a lil 5ft 6/7 like me ;) 

Flueks bless Serena, I’ve def heard of tongue & lip tie but not cheek tie, poor lil thing, Glad shes trying at bf’ing still though & your ppd seems to be easing :hugs: Its reeeally hot again here atm, not good at nights esp for Hayden! 

9 days encounting until school woop!!!! Never thought id see the end of the 6wks hols Lol!


----------



## kittykat7210

Barely staying above coverline :shrug: spotted abit today but it appears to have stopped, but the last few cycles my spotting has turned into AF so we will see!


----------



## shaescott

CB no other fish in the tank, just him. Not sure what else it would be other than a physical injury, and I posted pictures on the forums and they said it was fin rot, not an injury. I think the antibiotics are powder that’s dropped into the water, though not 100% certain. 
It’s still crazy to me that you only get 6 weeks summer vacation, it’s 2 months during grade school here (school starts end of August, ends end of June) and 4 months during college (school starts beginning of September, ends beginning of May). Anyway I bet you’re excited to get a little break. Idk how homeschooler moms do it, I’d go nuts!

Kitty the temps seem pretty stable though, ignoring the cover line it looks good. Fx’d the spotting was early implantation?


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I remember"only" having 6 weeks of summer break growing up in Germany. Instead we do get more breaks throughout the year. Almost seemed like we had a 2 week vacation every other month. :)
How is Benji, give his tail some time to heal, sounds like he is on the mend though. 

Cb, 10 more days! Our kids go back next Tuesday. I am surprised that in some states the kids have already been back for 2 weeks which to me seems like the middle of summer. (Our kids get sent home if temperature in the shade reaches 27c, not that that happens often!)


----------



## Jezika

Yeah what’s up with some kids already being back? Even beginning of Sep feels too early. From memory, in the uk we also had several half terms that were two weeks off each?

Shae I hope Benji gets better soon. I remember having a couple of goldfish in a small tank when I was 18/19, and then somehow within a year I had a 50g tank, a tonne of fish and equipment, as well as ridiculous amounts of acquired knowledge about fish illness. I think at one point I even removed a parasite from a fish’s back with tweezers. Anyway, I loved those guys. Some names were Tango, Jayson, Pharrell (I was into NERD at the time), Calvin... and I forget the rest, not that anyone cares. They were a lot of upkeep in the end though so I ended up giving them away when I moved to London. 

Gigs I hope M is over his cold now and things have improved on the sleep front.

Flueks glad you’re feeling better and S’s lip ties are sorted. I didn’t know Tilly had a slight lip tie till her first dental visit a month or two ago, shrug.

Dobs I’m looking forward to seeing your room. I bet it makes a huge difference to the kids.

CB I’m kinda jealous of your heat wave. It’s been 20-23 here the last few days with no signs of getting hotter. It’s okay but it means we can’t wear cute summer clothes or use the splash pads.

Pretty I do think Alexander looks like the new little guy in the scans! They’re some of the best 4D scans I’ve seen. They look like what babies look like when they’re a bit older and lose the baby fat around their faces. I wonder if older babies do resemble their 4D scans for that reason. Also, I thought of you yesterday or the day before when I saw someone in a local park with pink hair and a son called Alexander. Was actually wondering if it could be you but I was already seeming creepy from staring.

AFM my past week and a half has been completely consumed with potty training. We decided to use the Oh Crap! Potty Training book method and started the weekend before last. I was really anxious about it even before starting, for some reason, and it did not disappoint. I spent at least two days crying once we were four days in. She actually has done really well - practically no accidents - but she was holding her pee and poo for frickin EVER and it made me so scared of her getting a UTI (it was traumatizing when she had one at 5 months) and complications associated with constipation. Prompting her would usually just make her even more resistant and backing off just called her bluff and she’d happily hold. She’s been dry overnight since before age 2, which is great coz there’s no need to night train or use diapers at night, but she spent two days last week holding it overnight and then all the way up until we got to daycare in the morning and then needing to be coerced into peeing. One day she tantrumed HARD when a staff member was encouraging me to be firm with getting her to pee there before leaving (she hadn’t peed for 8 hours during the day). I was mortified. And with poop she was literally crying and writhing in agony from holding it despite needing to go. The moment I offered her a diaper the second time that happened, she immediately pooped in it. So we give her a diaper now if she needs to poop, which is once per evening so I’m fine with that. She will learn eventually and we can try to get her constipation in check in the meantime (why is it so hard? Pun unintended and only noticed upon proofreading). Past four days have been great though; she self initiates pees, responds to prompts and had no problem peeing in public washrooms or in the travel potty when out at parks. I’m so proud of her. She did try pooping on the toilet today but also seemed to be holding it back again, even when I offered her a diaper. I could tell she was in discomfort but still no poop. Still, hopefully we’ll get there in the end.


----------



## DobbyForever

So I have a lot left but I’m at a point I think the kids will be happy


----------



## DobbyForever

So tired now lol but I just want them to be happy


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Glad to hear S's procedure went well and that you're feeling better mentally. And good for you for keeping with the BFing so far. :) I can't even imagine how hard it must be to be a working/BF-ing mother of 2 young ones. Kudos to you for doing your best and I hope you get some proper rest soon.

shae - Hope your fish is doing better and it's fin rot clears up quickly.

Jez - No pink hair right now, just bright red. lol. I think I'll tranition back to pink in the new year though. And I don't think we've been to a TO park since he's been born. And I also just bought the same potty training book. I've barely cracked it, but I think I might try having him go diaper-less this Saturday.

Dobby - Your room looks great. :)
Re: summer break. Ours starts at the end of June and the first day back at school is the Tuesday after Labour Day. I believe it's like that for the whole country. It so weird to me that different states have different start dates for school.

AFM, the baby is still being super active. SO has finally taken a few opportunities to feel my stomach and he's gotten to feel some good kicks. Can't remember if I mentioned it before, but the 4D scan tech said he was already head down and the MW seemed to confirm that on Monday, so that's a bit of a relief. No more name discussion, but I'm in no rush to bring it up again.
In terms of work, my manager/friend/work husband is now gone and I am literally counting down the days and hours til I start mat leave (36/288). And my boss has said the owed vacation pay situation will be rectified soon.
In terms of house hunting, SO is still waiting on his notices of assessment for '17 and '18 and he's getting '14, '15, and '16 resubmitted. He says he wants to wait til he knows for sure if he owes the government anything and go see the broker once any owed money is paid. So, with 54 days to go, there's no way we're getting a place before I deliver.
And in regards to baby #3, SO actually brought it up twice over the weekend. When we went out to dinner on Friday, I noticed a family that had 3 boys, all within a couple years of each other and he said "well, if you insist on having 3, that could happen." And then the next day, he said "I don't really want a 3rd, but if we did have one, it better be a girl." I realize that sounds less than positive, or even a little harsh, but to me, it means he's open to the possibility. Once the new LO is at least a few months old and we're fairly settled at our new place, maybe I'll bring up my plan for a spring '22 baby and see what he thinks.

Here's are a couple fleecy sleepers I bought recently and my bump once I move my fat out of the way. lol


----------



## claireybell

Pretty aww cute baby rompers, your Bump is coming along lovely :) Glad baby is loads active, does he seem to have a routine going on with it? Re third & better be a girl lol! Could actively try for girl methods if so :thumbup:

Dobby your classroom looks lovely hun! Has school started yet or due to anytime now?

We get 6 wks off in the Summer, 3 x 1 wk each term for half term & two wks off at Christmas & easter so thats 13 wks total in the school year, I’m glad the summer isn’t any longer, Rileys been awful this year! Attitude & probs part boredom, i feel kids today have less freedom to go out to play like we did have kids but its just not as safe as it was back in the 80’s - early 90’s..

Kitty, i agree with She, ignore the cover line as you can def see the temp shift, my chart when pg with Riley looked very similar, my temp shift wasn’t really that big & i started spotting at 5dpo with him :) fx hun eeeep!

Oh Kitty just looking at your Evie Ticker, im guessing its her Birthday today?! :) big happy birthday to her, Hope she has a lovely day & enjoys/enjoyed her Unicorn party

Jez lol @ our ‘Pretty’ lookalike & i would totally be the same haha! I always wonder about people we chat to online & wonder if we pass them on the street esp when their in the same country :)

Jez re Tilly constipated have u tried Lactulose? Ive had to start giving a lil bit to Nuala every other day, just a lil 5ml amt to soften her poop so she goes more regular & doesn’t strain when going, it had been 8 days last time before eventually going, she doesn’t seem in pain but it must be uncomfy for them! Bonus on the potty training in general though, she is only 2.5yrs aswell, does the book have methods to try when they refuse blankly to use potty etc? Im DREADING it with Nuala :( With Riley the daycare actually was great for encouraging Riley as he saw his lil friends using pottys & the toilet & so he wanted to copy them..

Shae i hope those AntiB’s work on your Fishy

Afm, not alot going on, i had a dream last night with Ryan Reynolds in it lol! Probs as i watched Deadpool the other night (not the first time) & now i love him hahaha!

Temps have cooled slightly now, back down to 21/22degrees so still warm but the last 4/5 days its been in the 25-28degrees melting as its sticky sweaty hot & to top it off i been on my period so slightly hotter anyway urhh!


----------



## claireybell

Happy Birthday Jez :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, wow that's a wonderful classroom, lucky kids!

Jez, sorry about the stress with potty training. I think some throwbacks are normal and even the holding it in on pressure. Logan a few times has sent us out of the bathroom to poop, did not want us watching him poop. 
We had no shame in using a candy to encourage the use of our bathroom with a candy, 2 for pooping. He did try to get candies for a few drops, but have since eliminated those. 
No candies for peeing anywhere else, such as pee in the ditch when we are in the garden. I think we are completely accident free for a few weeks now. He's even used public washrooms although those he often takes 2 attempts if we haven't been in it before.
At the moment he only gets the candies when he remembers and also no candies when he uses the "I have to pee" as an excuse to come out of bed at sleep times. Haha usually something small like a skiddle or a gummy bear, however he's been consistent enough that we could probably phase them out completely. 
Pull ups, only over night, he refuses them for his naps and has been remaining dry.

A few nights ago, he called for one of us. When I got up (midnight none the less!) I saw the light on in his room. Upon entering his room, I could not see him but heard him! So backtracked my steps to the bathroom and there he was, had a pee and could not get his pants over his bum. Thankfully he fell right back asleep when I tucked him in and turned the light off. So that one was a first.


----------



## Jezika

PL haha I love how sneaky L was with pee treats. Tilly would definitely do that. She’d have us wrapped around her little finger. We did tell her a long time ago that if she pooped in the potty we’d get her a chocolate cake, and of course she conjured up that memory the one time she pooped in the potty, so we had to oblige. 

Dobs the room looks great! I can tell that must’ve taken a tonne of time. I wonder how the other staff members who don’t have keys yet can possibly top that. 

Pink can’t believe you have just a month and a half left! That’ll fly by I’m sure. Are you ready? I’m glad SO appears open to a third. 

CB awwww thanks for the bday wishes. Had quite a chill day... forced hubby to take the day off while Tilly’s in daycare coz all my besties are away. I’ll check out the lactulose! I also bought some coconut butter and coconut milk coz they’re meant to help, but I don’t know what to do with them. As for potty training a kid who refuses to use the potty, well, Tilly was that kid. I couldn’t get her to even sit on one for love nor money. With the method we followed, I told her ahead of time that the diapers will go away soon, then told her closer to the time when that would be (the weekend... in a few days... tomorrow etc.) and just talked excitedly but casually/succinctly about how I will be teaching her how to use the toilet/potty. When the day came she understood she wouldn’t be having any more diapers and then we kept her naked (actually just naked on bottom) and spent the whole day one-on-one doing fun things and keeping a really close eye on her and telling her she has to tell me when she feels her pee is coming. She would start doing a tiny bit and then stop it and tell me, and I’d be excited but cool and just gently but speedily pick her up and sit her on the potty and she miraculously would finish her pee in there. Then I’d act all proud and she’d proudly wipe with a tissue. I never in a million years thought she would let me even put her on the potty. That first day was a great success, but while the rest of the week was a rollercoaster, I’m sure you don’t need a full summary. Basically the key with a resistant child is to not pressure them and to walk away mentally the second you see resistance, and truly be okay with doing so. They can sense if you really want them to go or are annoyed if they don’t. Also, if there are two things I’ve learned about potty training from my own experiences and from wasting an unbelievable amount of time last week poring over potty training Facebook groups, it’s that three days of potty training legit feels like six months and can easily break a person, and that every single kid is so damn different. Seriously. I am convinced that there is no one trick to potty training, and that sometimes it’s best to go with your gut than follow a specific method rigidly. And I also think it’s okay to just wait till they’re ready. Many people will crucify you for saying that, and I’m sure there are lots of kids out there who are still resistant to getting out of diapers or pull-ups by age 4/5, but I’ve learned that actually most kids will take an interest and pick it up super quickly and with minimal hassle sometime before they reach age 4. Half the reason I was so upset by the whole thing is because I’d read articles that claimed it’s IMPOSSIBLE to potty train after age 3, and then read articles that claimed it’s actually really unhealthy and potentially damaging to potty train BEFORE age 3. Just soooo confusing. At the point where I was legit accessing the full papers of studies, I was already putting waaay too much energy and emotion into it. No wonder I was losing the plot and no wonder Tilly was holding so much; she was probably freaked out about why I was suddenly turning into a highly strung weirdo every time she released some bodily fluids and why I wouldn’t stop talking about it.


----------



## claireybell

Jez i think your doing great with it! I can imagine it is stressfull for us mums when a child is reluctant to want to try anything new, i say stressfull for us Mums as most of the time it is the Mums at home that are doing it although there are some Dads out there doing it aswell.. most things ive read is the ‘average best age’ to do it is 3yrs+ but sometimes they are ready before that. I found that ‘oh crap’ book on Ebay so i may purchase, always good for a fee pointers & methods etc :thumbup: ah glad you had a chilled day with hubs, I remembered it was yours as u share the same day as my bestie :) Oh Lactulose is completely safe for babies aswell, its like a liquid sugar, draws water into the bowel & keeps the poop really soft so it encourages movement :) Tried & tested by me also lol


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, it sounds like you have realized the stress this potentially put on both of you, that is a great revelation to come to. Kids, just like our animals, can feel the stress and try to avoid the situation that they felt like creates the stress. 
Btw: Logan refuses to use the toilet with the special seat cover I bought for him. He prefers to hold himself up while pooping. There are $20 wasted....

Even with the "i get a candy after 2 drops of pee" we gave him a candy for about 3 days, because yes technically he peed. Then we said "wait where? I can't see it!" So he quickly went back to doing bigger pees. Haha

I had no idea about those papers of potty training being a success before or after 3. I did attempt to get a few ideas from the internet, but in the end just used my instincts and gut feeling. Like anything you the read on the internet it can be a bit much to say the least....


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I hope benji is doing better. I was never good with fish. I hate messing with that nasty water, bleh. I did have a couple of betas abd I enjoyed seeing them. Then one managed to get out of the tank on halloween..... I decided I was done.

Dobby for real being a mom is so hard sometimes especially with some of tge expectations of society. Learning to accept you are doing all you can do is a difficult pill to swallow.

Oh wow! That's great he was able to sleep on his own. Are you sleeping better? Also yellow jackets are mean SOBs. So glad he wasn't stung.

I think your room lools great :) I really like the colored bins by the sink.

Pacific even though she had compensated and I wasn't experiencing pain any longer I wanted to try to prevent other issues. A coworker had a released at 14 and he said it was hell. However if it's minor then I can undestand why you would wait. No baby or situation are the same :)

S will lean forward while on her hands and knees then drop diwn, slowly inching herself forward by repeating this. Bahaha it's so funny seeing how they come up with methods to get around.

CB I hadn't heard of the cheek ties before either. I suppose not as common. She did pretty well with bfing before the procedure but still wasn't super efficient. Sorry it's so hot again. This week has been better thankfully , I hate hot weather. I'm so ready for fall, it's so beautiful here and I love that crisp air :)

Ooph AF and hot weather. Once in the winter I had my window down because I felt so hot. Menopause is going to suck..... :(

Jez sorry for potty training woes. It's so hard to believe what's best for your child when you read so many conflicting things. We semi tried with V but she wasn't ready. Maybe in a month or two.

Kitty hope spotting doesn't lead to AF. If you didn't have those few higher temps before O, your coverline would "look better/be lower".

Pretty sorry you won't be in a new home before baby boy is born. I am happy it sounds like SO is open to a 3rd. DH said he wasn't sure yesterday afternoon, the girls were both fussy. I'm not ready right now, but I'm pretty sure I want one more. Best for me to decide when I'm in best mental shape.

I love the sleep suits! I'm a sucker for the "little sister" outfits.


----------



## shaescott

I see a few of you are in the throes of potty training. All I remember from potty training my sister is that she had a “royal potty” that played fanfare when she peed and that “everybody poops” book. Someone (CB maybe?) mentioned how age 3+ has been mentioned in articles as best age to potty train... my mom always said that the muscles aren’t quite ready in most kids until age 3, so she waited until both of us were 3. However, kids aren’t all the same, they can develop at different rates both mentally and physically, so if your child is under 3 and they are clearly ready for potty training, I don’t think there’s anything wrong with that. I just hate when they try to potty train infants, I’ve heard of people potty training 9 month olds. Like, they can’t even walk or speak in full sentences, leave them alone. 
Anyway, stepping off my soapbox.

Dobs your classroom looks lovely! I bet the kiddos will like it. What grade do you teach? I’m sure you’ve mentioned it but I’ve totally forgotten. 

Pretty your bump is adorable <3 sorry the move won’t be happening until after baby arrives. Good news that your SO may be open to #3. 

Flueks that’s so funny about S’s creative attempts at mobility lol

AFM Benji is still alive, he’s doing well from what I can tell. His last dose of antibiotic is tomorrow. My last day of work was today, and I move back to school on Monday. I haven’t even finished unpacking from coming home in May, and my room looks like a bomb went off in here, so I have no clue where to even begin with packing. SO is supposed to come over in the morning to help me with the disaster zone.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae: I don't know if it is protty training a baby per se. I had a friend do it with her babies. She stayed home for the first year. According to her it really is about watching your baby closely for those pre-pee and poop cues and then rush them to the toilet. Baby is more inclined to dislike a wet diaper and give stronger cues with the next pee or poop. I'll have to ask her what she thinks of it now, but from what I last heard was that both her kids were later to potty train... Personally, I would not have had the time for that!

Our family doctor actually suggested we potty train L before the birth of baby, so he would have been just 2 and I didn't think he was quite there yet. I think the 2 /1/2 or 2 2/3 or whatever it was, was perfect for our situation.


----------



## Jezika

Re: potty training, this book (Oh Crap! Potty Training) basically says the optimal window is 20-30 months. She says 30-36 months is harder and over 36 months she acts like it’s impossible and, I feel, subtly shames you by talking about kids in diapers/pull-ups at age 3-5 as in a disgusted/pitiful way. Also says that the biggest proponent of PT over age 3 in the medical world has sponsorship from diaper companies, and so likely is biased. She also claims that if the muscles of the bladder and anus aren’t trained during the time window above, it becomes harder later on. At least one pediatric urologist in his own article claims the COMPLETE opposite, about how under 3 the muscles need to be strengthened and that holding (which is essentially what PT teaches) means that those muscles aren’t getting worked as much, and even that it can damage those muscles and cause later incontinence issues. I’m more inclined to go with the latter, though his studies are nowhere near as clearcut as he makes out and I’m still very skeptical. That was a huge (and maddening) black hole that I fell down, and I still wasn’t sure what was best, so I ultimately decided what most of you probably arrived at yourselves: use intuition and don’t push things. I will say the methods in her book did work, and within less than a week in our case (for peeing at least). 

I think that PT under a year is probably using elimination communication or similar, but idk much about that. The author of the book claims that it’s great that parents learn to read their kids’ cues, but it’s hard to reprogram them to recognize their own cues and know what to do because they’ve gotten so used to having it done for them. Idk. Who knew potty training has its own crazy world, and very much divided like everything else in parenting of course.

Totally unrelatedly, Shae, I was reflecting on how I used to see your ticker long ago and think you’ll be waiting so, so long for TTC but by gosh that date is drawing near!


----------



## shaescott

PL I’ve heard of the elimination communication thing where you watch baby’s cues, and I suppose that’s fine if you have time for it. I just think it’s unnecessary and time consuming. Though it is interesting that her kids were actually potty trained later. Either way, I meant actual potty training at that age as what I see as not okay. I don’t have an opinion on elimination communication, I don’t know enough about it. 

Jez it’s definitely not impossible after age 3, the writer of that book was definitely trying to shame people. My sister and I were both potty trained at 3, no issues. My mom was referencing the same issue as the urologist brought up. Though if new studies came out and suggested the opposite I’m sure she’d read them and consider changing her opinion, and I as well. 
Re: ticker, yeah it’s pretty crazy how time flies. I mentioned to SO recently how much time we have until the planned wedding date, even after we moved it to 2022 to save up money, and he’s blown away by how the time has flown. He’s got nearly enough money now to buy a used car to replace his current car (which has 220k miles on it and is going downhill), so he’s working to save up for a ring now. He’s working part time because he’s back in school (final year for him) so it’ll take much longer, but I’ve told him many times not to bother with a diamond, moissanite is beautiful and I could never tell the difference, so hopefully that means less time until I get a ring.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hope you get that ring soon! Is he the type to feel socially pressured to get a diamond/more expensive ring? 2 years sounds long but it really does fly, esp if you’re both in school/working. Plus factoring in a year of planning. I’m excited for you that you’ll be starting that journey soon! Glad B is on the up and up!

PL I understand the logic of having him potty trained. But I’d laugh hard if anybody told me to potty train A rn (25 months). Like this kid has no s*ts given about it. He knows the word potty, he knows it’s purpose, we’ve had pure luck timing moments but he just doesn’t give a crap. Yes puns were intended lol. Plus my doctor doesn’t care, so lol she’s like dude my kid is older than Aiden and not potty trained yet you’re fine girl. But yeah one kid so in no rush.

Idk what elimination communication and not curious enough to google it lol

G2g didn’t finish catching up sorry! But I need to get ready for gym class and A is cranky lol

To quick answer I teach 2nd grade now. Hoping this is my forever classroom lol. My boss likes me, so now I just need him to get tenured haha. School started on Wednesday. 28 kids. Most supppper academically low. I have one high functioning student with ASD who has an aide.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs SO is in between with pressure, he saw how expensive diamond rings are and thinks it’s nuts but he still wants to buy me a semi-expensive ring and he doesn’t want the stone to be visibly sub-par at all because he doesn’t “want people to think you’re pregnant and that’s why I proposed” like I showed him a $400 moissanite ring on Etsy and he was like “at this angle it looks cloudy” and I’m pretty sure it was just the environment the pics were taken in but he was insistent. Ugh. So I told him if he was gonna be picky I’d show him more expensive moissanite rings (ie. Charles & Colvard). So that’s what I’ve sent him links to so far. My issue is more that he doesn’t want to buy a ring I send him a link to, he wants to pick one out so it’s more “special”, and his taste is not the same as mine. He originally wanted to get me a ring with colored stone accents, like emeralds or something, and I DO NOT WANT THAT. He thinks it’s boring without color. And he thinks since he’s spending money on it, he should like it, which I find ridiculous cuz I’m the one he’s buying it for and I’m the one who’s going to be wearing it. I told him he has to consult my sister before buying something to make sure he doesn’t get something I’ll hate. 
Anyway. 
Good luck with your class this year!


----------



## DobbyForever

Have you two ever gone to a jeweler together? I think the internet is one thing, but if he’s worried about the look of it in person then maybe seeing some of these rings irl will help. You could do David Tutera situation where you help pick out like 3 you both like but then the final decision is his? Or just to give him some insight into what you like but then let him come back to that same salesperson and design something fitting. Ooo I wonder like could you go with friends and the salesperson gets to know you/what you are looking for but you don’t actually pick out any specific rings then SO goes in with that person who has rings they think you’d like based on your meeting?

I watch too many rom coms lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I was thinking I should go to a jeweler with him to try on rings to see what I like best in person. It’s a good idea.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae I would really recommend going and trying rings on, I was set on one style I loved, until I tried it on and it just didn’t suit me!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty yeah I’m worried about that happening. I mentioned it to SO today and he said we could do that, but I could tell it was a “not any time soon” type of yes. That’s fine though, we’re not in a big hurry, Nov. 2022 is a bit over 3 years away so :shrug: I just get antsy and impatient.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well that’s 3 years and TBH I think it’s fun to just be engaged for a while and enjoy that moment, have fun recounting the stories maybe have an engagement party yadda yadda. Live in the bliss for like 6-12 months. Wedding planning is another like 12-16 months. So reeeeaaaallllly it’s not too early imho to look at engagement rings for a ‘22 wedding. He doesn’t have to buy it right that day. Honestly I’d want him to like go, find one, then wait a while to get your guard down and whammo!


----------



## DobbyForever

I have issues :rofl: but yeah it’s hard cuz you want it to come organically not scripted or pushed on your end. And he’s putting too much pressure on himself BUUUUUT in the end it’ll be worth the wait


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I agree it’s not too early lol. I think he’s just overwhelmed with other stuff going on right now and he hates when I push him about it. I’ll probably ask if we can go look at them around our anniversary (Nov) or Christmas break or something.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - I haven't really been paying much attention to his "routine", but I can definitely tell when he takes his 40-80 min naps. He likes to move during meals though. And ya, I'll be doing a bunch of research on the Shettles method and whatnot. Also, Ryan Reynolds is 110% yummy. lol

Jez - Yes and no. I'm nowhere near over being pg, but I am interested to get a really good look at him on the outside. I'm still going back and forth between thinking I'm brave or crazy for wanting to go natural this time. Unfortunately, he doesn't have a nursery to decorate and I still haven't washed all all the fabric parts of our bassinet, swing, and bouncy seat, but I still have time.

shae - I can't really offer much advice in the engagement area, but going to a jewelers together and having him consult another girl who knows you really well before buying anything is a good idea.

Re: potty training. I've just started reading "Oh Crap! Potty Training". It would be really nice to have Alex mostly trained by the time the new baby gets here, but I guess if he's legit not ready, I'll have more time while I'm on leave.

AFM, not too much new to report. Only 33 more days of work left. And SO's mom just texted him tonight and told him she found the tandem stroller we want on sale at Best Buy and bought it. So, that's pretty awesome.

Here's my pre-swim bump from this weekend.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty i saw your Bumpy shot on Instagram, looking great! :) 

Shae don’t be like me & be engaged for like 10 YEARS!!! Lol! I always swore once we got engaged id like to be married etc within the first 2yrs of getting engaged but here we are 10yrs later & 3 kids :rofl: We are thinking about doing Vegas in a couple of yrs when we are 40 & maybe get hitched & then come home & throw a big ol party to celebrate, i know my sisters wont like it as they did the ‘wedding thing’ but im not overly that fussed now lol! If i can still wear a lovely slinky wedding-ish dress il be happy. ;) 

Flueks that fb pic of your girls & hubby is lovely, i never realised how much all 3 of them look so much alike <3


----------



## shaescott

Pretty adorable bump!! Glad you got the stroller you wanted, and good luck with potty training, I hope it goes well!

CB it definitely won’t be 10 years, I would throw a fit lol. It’ll probably be 2-2.5 years if I get my way, I’m sure he’d rather have a shorter engagement though. I’m cool with either as long as I have at least a year to plan the wedding. He agreed to the 2022 date. 

AFM I’ve got another follicular/functional cyst, I can feel it ugh. I’ve been getting them during luteal phase every cycle for the past few cycles. My mom said it’s a sign of heightened fertility and basically my body is trying hard as hell to get pregnant (but my IUD is saying nah)


----------



## Jezika

CB I think it’s kind of cool that you still have a wedding to look forward to, even if it’s later on and not “traditional”. I bet you’ll feel all cheeky and romantic again, which will probably ignite some more passion and excitement.

Shae I concur about trying some rings on. It’s also just fun to do even if a purchase isn’t imminent. Also, I can assure you moissanite is not cloudy. They should all be remarkably clear. The only thing that might be noticeable is a more yellow colour, and also more rainbow vs. white sparkles. I love my moissanite rings and I can guarantee no one who’s not a jeweller or an exceptionally keen and discerning gem enthusiastic can tell it’s not a diamond. The only suspicion would be if the stone was obviously way bigger than he’d be able to afford.

Pretty sounds like you’re in a good place re: awaiting baby. If you do decide to PT, there’s an unofficial Facebook page for the book where parents support each other. I frequented that a lot. I saw a lot of people talking about PT with a new baby. Generally I think people were regarded as brave for doing it then. Then again, regressions are also quite likely once new baby comes along, so it might not be worth tackling it now only to experience a regression later. 

Speaking of PT, Tilly peed the bed for the first time last night. Hopefully it’s just a one-off and she dreamt she peed or something but it reminds me to be less complacent. 

Also, as of this week Tilly is moving from part time to full time daycare and I have Wed-Fri packed with my practicum and other school stuff, which will be the busiest I’ve been since Tilly was born and a first for three days of early rises (if you can call 7:20am early, which I most certainly do). Anyway, today for the first day and it was really tough to be so tired (pee accident last night didn’t help) and to be so busy during the day and then do nothing but parenting and cooking and chores the moment I was finished. So I just want to give a shoutout to all the mamas with full time jobs. It must be so exhausting.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I know moissanite in general is not cloudy, it was a specific stone he thought was cloudy. I’ve heard about the slight yellow tint and the rainbow sparkles, I’m okay with that. I’m definitely not the kind of person who could tell the difference, my coworker had a CZ ring and I didn’t even know. I definitely don’t want a large stone, 0.75-1 carat seems ideal for me. 
Sorry about the bedwetting accident, hopefully it’s a one-off. Good luck with the practicum!


----------



## pacificlove

Jez, does Tilly wear a pull up or similar at night? L does, he does remain dry some nights now, but he also rarely wakes up to pee at night.

How is everyone adjusting to full time schedules?


----------



## claireybell

Even when Riley was completely dry in the day, he was in a nappy at night for about 1-2 months after just to make sure & his nappies were always empty dry & i used the pampers wetness indicator ones so then i knew there was nothing, their bodies just adjust to the not peeing, although we have had an odd couple of accidents in the first year after but nothing now :) 

Im going to have to google Moissante stones as i have no idea what you girls are on about haha! 

Afm, zzzZ im attempting to ‘sleep train’ Hayden atm, Hayden keeps waking at 4-4:30 every morning & im so tired! Im in the stages of adjusting his day naps now! Fx it settles in a few days.. 

Rileys first day back to school was on Weds & hes been miserable tired since uhh! His body must be adjusting again. 

Oh & i sold the dbl tandem Joie stroller woop! It was on FB Market Place for about a month or so, a lady came out yesterday morning & picked it up, £160!


----------



## claireybell

Pretty what Tandem stroller did you get?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - We got the Contours Options Elite Tandem in dark grey. I pretty sure she ordered it online, but I dunno if she's getting it shipped to her place (an hour and a half away from us) or to SO's. And I think the only time we know we'll be seeing them in the near future is the Canadian Thanksgiving long weekend (Oct 12-14).
Sorry to hear both of your boys are having trouble with sleep right now. FX everyone gets some proper rest soon. And yay for a little extra cash.

PL - What do you mean by full time schedules?

Jez - I'll look into that group. Still thinking I'll give going diaper-less a shot next weekend since we don't have much in the way of plans or errands though.
Has Tilly had another accident since Wednesday? And I hear you about the full time working mom thing. I work FT, but I have my mom to keep an eye on Alex in the mornings and after work for a little bit, so I can get freshened up throw in some laundry or whatever. That being said, he spends most of the time in his chair, having a snack and watching a little TV and I have had to manage with her randomly here and there.

AFM, we're going to a 3rd BDay party for SO's cousin's daughter (Alex's 2nd cousin) tomorrow and I'm looking forward to hanging out with family and giving Alex a chance to interact with some new kids. Work's been fairly chill for me recently. Been doing stuff that allows me to go at my own pace and sit more, so I'm usually in very little pain (if any) by the end of the day. SO still hasn't gotten his notices of assessment, so still no closer to a house. And I've been working to ween Alex off of having his milk in sippy cups. There's usually a bunch of crying and pouting and if he's too stubborn to drink from a normal cup, I know going without a little milk won't kill him. He's pretty good at restaurants and stuff, so it's only an issue at home. I have noticed though that he's ok with water from the plastic children's cups we have, but milk is an issue. So, I think I'll look into a different (possibly clear) style of children's cups and those will be his "milk cups".
Oh! And I don't think I mentioned that we recently found out that my sister is pg and having a girl due Dec 12.

Picked up a few new things for the new baby. The Mickey sleeper will be perfect for Disney and Alex has matching sleepers like the ones in the last pic.


----------



## kittykat7210

Ahhhh just got my first actually positive opk in 6 months (the last few months have come close but never actually positive) so me and hubby just BD’d so hopeful for this month!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Hope everyone is okay, I think this is the longest I’ve seen this thread go without a reply!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I think either everyone is busy or since some are busy others have nothing to reply to etc? Idk. I’m in week 2 of the new semester so things have been a little crazy. Congrats on the positive opk, I liked your post but figured I’d say it too since I’m posting. Seems like the supplements have been helping!

AFM I’m 13 dpo (I think, I had barely noticeable spotting on CD15 which usually means I’m ovulating) and I had pink/brown tinged CM on the night of 10 dpo and morning of 11 dpo, and then it completely went away. I haven’t seen any hint of blood since. I’ve been having shorter luteal phases the past several cycles, so I’m surprised I made it to 13dpo. So of course I’m getting paranoid like I always do lol. I’m trying to figure out if I wanna run to the store and grab a test or if I should wait until I go home on Saturday to give myself time to start my period. It would probably be more responsible if I waited cuz it would save money and I don’t feel pregnant at all, but then I worry that if I am I should know ASAP to start prenatals and call my doctor because of the IUD. Honestly if there’s any cycle that I were to get pregnant while in school, this would be the one to do it, because I’d be due 2 weeks after finals. Anyway, idk, I don’t feel pregnant, and my cervix isn’t high, and I don’t have excessive CM, so I’m probably just having a weird cycle, but like I said, I get paranoid.


----------



## shaescott

Looks negative to me :shrug:

Original and tweaked


----------



## Flueky88

Yup life has just been very busy. I come here daily to read but have trouble with time to respond properly. I do want to say yay kitty for positive opk!!! And Pretty lovely bump, not much longer


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Looks negative to me :shrug:
> 
> Original and tweaked
> 
> View attachment 1068038
> View attachment 1068040

Yeh I dont see anything sweet, I’d say at 13dpo you’d notice by now xx


----------



## Flueky88

Shae looks negative to me too


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I’m busy and annoyed

Ass got laid off. Which would usually make me lol except I have no child support this month as a result

Agreed looks neg to me


----------



## claireybell

I know i been thinking the same with quietness lol! 

Dobby that sucks about the child maintenance, fx he’ll get something sorted soon! 

Kitty yay for positive opk, hope u got in some jiggy jiggy ;) 

Shae, def looks negative to me.. 

Pretty i love those lil outfits, uber cuteness <3 

Hayden literally grown outta everything 6-9m.. shopping for 9-12 now :shock: 

He fell asleep in his highchair the other day like a nodding dog lol! Wonder if it’ll let me upload it? :)


----------



## claireybell

Uhh nope! Says the file is too large poop!


----------



## claireybell

Kitty, what CD you on atm?? Or how many dpo are u is probs the best question..


----------



## claireybell

Kitty, what CD you on atm?? Or how many dpo are u is probs the best question..


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed kitty!

Thanks cb. I’m sure he and not tell me. Just like he failed to tell me he got fired with a nice severance check. Which he then tried to h


----------



## DobbyForever

Fxed kitty!

Thanks cb. I’m sure he and not tell me. Just like he failed to tell me he got fired with a nice severance check. Which he then tried to h


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh Dobs I’m sorry! He still owes you a bunch from before aswell!! Can you get any help elsewhere? 

Currently 4dpo with a massive drop in temp this morning which has got me worried! But hopefully it will go back up tomorrow!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry gave up bnb reload issues 

Nope my grandmother has $200 to give me. I’ll havd to pull from A’s savings to make ends meet


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s so shitty, I’m so sorry. Honestly if he owes you that back pay he really should still have to pay that, it would be unfair of him not to (not that he cares what’s fair). Hopefully things will get better and money will find its way to you. 

AFM I had my first full clinical in maternal/newborn today. They circumcised my patient (2 day old baby) and my instructor had me watch. The numbing didn’t work. The baby screamed bloody murder every time the doctor made cuts and pulled on the foreskin afterwards. He stopped crying as soon as it was over but still, it was horrible. I immediately texted SO and told him I don’t want to circumcise and he agreed. A couple of people (who also watched it) were saying it’s 4 minutes of pain vs future risk for infection and people refusing sex with an uncircumcised guy, but I think it teaches hygiene early and weeds out some of the judgmental girls. I don’t want to mutilate a natural part of my child’s body.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I’m just annoyed. I’m hoping he doesn’t use this as an excuse not to pay his attorney’s fees. That’s late but he always waits until the last minute to send it before the late fee. It’s so f*ing petty. If I get that money, it’s just enough to cover my bills this month so I can put the $500 back to A.

My mom told me I can pay her back when everything is better. I told her she could have A’s savings, but she said this would be the third time this year I opened and closed an account for him and she doesn’t want me to ever close his account again.

Shae circumcision is totally a personal choice. There’s no right or wrong answer, only what you think is right.

I will say though A was circumcised and he didn’t even flinch or cry. Having his tongue clipped, blood drawn, vaccines... all of those were way worse for him. the blood draw for the geneticist actually traumatized him for weeks after. That’s the only thing I regret because all that only to be told he doesn’t have any genetic markers for ASD, which ultimately means nothing. How often does numbing fail? I know when they did A, they numbed him up far in advance and then used a second numbing agent right before they did it.

It really does suck to see kids cry. I sympathetic cried at work today. So embarrassing haha hopefully any future ones you sit in on are easier for both you and the baby


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry been trying to keep myself busy and sane. DH says I am putting a lot on my plate but I just being around 2 kids 24/7 isn't enough. 

So, I have started talking to a riding instructor. If all goes as planned I'll be away from home for 2-3 hours next weekend and have an hour of saddle time :) all on my own!!

We also have signed up the boys for swim lessons. They follow each other, L at 5 and E at 5:30. So the plan is that one of us will each focus on one kid. We'll have to miss the first of 10 lessons as DH is not in town. 

We've had a ton of rain.. again on a boil water advisory, however our landlords were proactive last weekend and installed a water filtration system. So that is a sigh of relief as we can still continue to use our water as usual. :) 

Gigs, how are you? I haven't seen you post in a while


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad A had a much better experience with the circumcision. I don’t judge anyone who circumcises or doesn’t, I just don’t think it’s right for me. 

PL sounds super fun! What is a boil water advisory?


----------



## kittykat7210

6dpo, 5 hour hold, what do you think??


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I feel like I see some sort of shadow so fxed!

Shae I hear you. You probably mentioned but how long after the wedding are you waiting before TTC? It feels like it was ages ago that you had so many years and now we’re just around the corner to the proposal road

PL awesome about the lesson also curious what this advisory is


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, Shae: boil water advisory is when the water from your faucets is no longer meeting the health standards due to some sort of contamination such as bacteria or turbidity. In order to make it drinkable again, you boil it first to kill the bad. 

Kitty: my eye wants to see a line, fingers tighly crossed for you!

Busy fall ahead of us, between classes, dhs work, and my sil is having her baby next month (their first).


----------



## wookie130

Kitty, I'm seeing a faint hint of something, particularly toward the bottom of the test...keeping everything crossed for you, dear.

Dobs- Does CA not have a child support recovery unit? If so, call and bug the hell out of them for your payments. They'll go after him. And I'd consider an attorney too, if this keeps happening. My SIL was just awarded $125,000 in back child support pay with her attorney, and now the asshat CANNOT not give her the $900 a month he owes his kids. I'd get aggressive. That is A's money, meant for his needs, and for his welfare. Go after it. A deserves it.

Yeah, life is busy here too. We've been in school since August 26th, and work has been fine. I like my class this year...I have 3 students...one with Down's Syndrome, one with a frontal lobe brain injury, and the other has profound autism. They're a good little group.

Hannah just started 1st grade, and it's been going well thus far. She had a pool party for one of her friend's birthdays yesterday, so that was fun. Oscar is in his 2nd year of preschool, and just turned 5 a month ago. He's hilarious, and full of energy.

Char will be 2 in November, and I've been planning her party. We're doing a Two-tti Frutti theme, all with fruit decorations, a big pineapple/watermelon decorated cake, etc. It should be cute. 

Anyone else looking ahead at Christmas? We've started getting gifts for the kids, and getting stuff all planned out present-wise for each of them. We have to start in September in order to be able to afford everything. It helps to space it out, for sure. 

Halloween is also underway, and I have their costumes:

H is going to be Rainbow Dash from My Little Pony...
O is going to be Miles Morales from Spiderman into the Spiderverse...
C is going to be some weird llama/unicorn creature (I found the costume at Target, and it's adorable and kind of hilarious).

I just have to grab some thermal long underwear-type stuff they can wear underneath their costumes, as it's usually quite chilly on Halloween night here in Iowa.

Anyway, I'm off to drink more coffee and continue waiting for my kids to wake up so we can get ready for church.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wookie I already have a court order and his wages are garnished. Googled it and it looks like your CSRU is the equivalent to our DCSS (department Igbo child support services). It’s different because he lost his job. So unless he’s collecting unemployment (doubtful), I’m not getting anything until either a court says pony up from your savings or he gets a new job.

Sounds like things are going great!!! I haven’t thought passed Halloween because idk what I want to do lol. Might take A down to the pop up Halloween store but now that my friend works at the local party store literally across the street I feel like I’m cheating on her :rofl:

PL that’s a bummer :(. Hopefully the water gets sorted soon


----------



## gigglebox

Hi strangers!
Pl you are so sweet to ask about me :hugs:
I didn't read too far back. KittyI wouldn't trust a test this early but that said, I definitely see a line. Fingers tightly crossed! 

Dobs wtf why did exass get canned? Didn't he recently get a raise? Guess you'll be adding this month into his tab, eh?

Pl yay for riding again! I loved it and actually found an affordable place for lessons but it's 40-45 minutes away and I can't figure out how and where to work it into our schedule :/ 

I have been incredibly busy here. I am really kicking my side hobby of buying and reselling into high gear (vlogs on my channel if anyone is that interested) so that has been consuming a lot of my free time.

I've been ok, except having a really difficult time with homeschooling ds1. He is so difficult to teach new material to as he has zero interest in doing anything that is remotely hard for him. We will keep at it and I have to work on my patience but our lessons get so long because he gets distracted or frustrated...but to be fair we are still so new to it all, I know I have to keep that "learning curve" in mind for him and myself in this new role as teacher.

In slightly frightening for me news, we may have had an "oopsie" yesterday. I am SOOOOO not ready for another kid, and am increasingly set on no more so hopefully nothing comes of that...Iam having fertile signs but no ov pains yet so i hope that's a good thing.

In very sad news, I found out today my father may have cancer. I won't go into details now but he's having a biopsy this week. Any prayers and/or good juju are appreciated. 

It's been a long day so off to sleep i go and i'll try not to disappear for as long this time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk the termination letter didn’t say. His raise was getting a job with a different company. He was always looking for the next best thing. It was a smaller company. Lay offs in tech are super popular. He got a month’s severance though (which didn’t get garnished because he got it last month so it’s complicated). But my guys is they had to downsize or got bought out and with only a few months at that company he is the lowest man on the totem pole.

Sending all good thoughts. Hoping whatever is ailing him is benign or easily treated.

Also sending you a vacuum to suck up any baby dust near you to ship to kit ;)

Any particular subject/concept? Wool and I might be able to lend some ideas of resources that might help


----------



## kittykat7210

This is 8dpo, can’t test again for a week :brat:


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m still seeing a shadow. Why a week?


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> I’m still seeing a shadow. Why a week?

Because I’m on holiday and my frers don’t arrive until Wednesday :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I see a shadow, sorry you have to wait so long :( no drugstores nearby that you could buy a test from to use at 10 dpo or 12dpo?

Dobs we don’t have an official TTC start date really, it’s whenever after Nov. 2022 wedding that we both agree to. SO wants to get a little travel in so it depends on our incomes. If we can afford to have a big honeymoon and maybe take a babymoon while I’m pregnant, it might be pretty soon after the wedding that we start TTC. He admits he can’t wait for the IUD to come out because it pokes him. Honestly I guarantee my parents or his mom would watch our child if he wanted to go on a child-free trip for a week, so I’m not terribly worried about missing out on that, I just wouldn’t want to leave them that long until they’re done breastfeeding, so the first year would be a no go for travel. Idk. I’m all for taking out the IUD the moment the honeymoon ends (I don’t want to have breakthrough bleeding my whole honeymoon), so it’ll depend on what SO agrees to. Right now I know he wants to wait a few years but we’ll see. Once we have a place of our own he might feel differently. Fingers crossed lol. I can also just tell him that after the wedding I’m taking out the IUD, if you don’t want a kid it’s your job to prevent it lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m away with my family (who don’t know we are ttcing) so I won’t really have an opportunity, I did however find a frer i didn’t know I had so will use that at some point but it’s really hard not to just use it :rofl:

I’ve always hated hormonal contraceptives shae, so I agree that as soon as you feel ready then get it removed and use non hormonal contraceptives until you’re both ready!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, awe too bad the place is so far away. Is there maybe a place closer (or even a rescue) where you can volunteer your time abd get comfy around horses again? At least spent some time around them? 
Sorry about the homeschooling not going as well yet, hopefully soon as you both get used to the routine. 

Dobs, dang, hang in there girl. I keep my fingers crossed that the sob will soon have to make a large sum payment to you.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty try to hold off for a few days for the most accurate result! I know it’s super hard to wait though. 

Yeah I talked to SO today about me getting the IUD out after the honeymoon and he wasn’t a fan of the idea but didn’t say no (because he knows he has no say in it). He said he wants to have a house before we start TTC because neither of us want to raise a baby in an apartment, so really we’ll have to see when we can get a house. His job might move around a bit for the first few years, which would mean no house hunting. We’ll have to see, idk.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

DobbyForever said:


> Also sending you a vacuum to suck up any baby dust near you to ship to kit ;)

Haven’t popped in for a while so thought I’d catch up, this comment was so worth returning for :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m so California lol like what’s what wrong with babies in apartments/condos? Most of our housing is high density living :rofl: but tbh a house is way easier aka backyards rock plus babies are so pricey that you run the risk of not affording a house later. That’s hard though when you’ve been so patient like who wants to keep tacking on years

Keeps you have to watch Gigs videos “how many mermaids had to die to make this shirt” had me dying

Kit finding random unexpired frers is the best lol it’s like finding money in your pocket you forgot about. Fxed

Thanks everyone! Still no sign of the check for attorney’s fees. I have a phone call with my lawyer so I’ll ask of it came through her office. He always likes to backdate it then send it as late as he can since the first three were late so he owes me an additional $300 in interest, which he clearly isn’t planning to pay. But he knows if he misses any more I’ll drag him to court to get the interest. But yeah I have one more daycare payment left and my PGE bill. I can’t pull more out of A’s savings without closing it. So I’m going to have to crunch the numbers and hope it works or borrow from my mom or beg his daycare to postpone payment a week or have my grandmother send the $200. Idk


----------



## shaescott

Dobs geez I’m so sorry he’s made money so tight for you :( I hope he starts paying up soon, one way or another. 

Definitely nothing wrong with raising a baby in an apartment. I just would be worried about noise from other tenants waking the baby, baby screaming all night waking other tenants, not having our own backyard, etc. I grew up in a more rural area, where everyone has a backyard. And yes, trying to buy a house with a baby would be a struggle since babies are so expensive. I hate to tack on more years, definitely. SO will graduate in May, so hopefully he’ll have a job by summer 2020 (next summer, wow), and the wedding is set for November 2022 so that’s 2 years for him to work on building his reputation in the industry. Better than no years, right? So we aren’t starting from scratch money wise when we get married, unless he doesn’t get a job until then, and hopefully I’d have gotten a job because I graduate May 2021, so even then we should be saving up starting summer 2021. Fingers crossed that wherever he is we can find a cheap apartment. Of course some of that saving up will be for the wedding and honeymoon, but I don’t want to spend $30,000 on the wedding like the average couple apparently does, I’ll splurge on my dress and that’s about it. If both of us can find a job right away, we hope to live off of one salary and save up with the other, but we’ll see what happens because life doesn’t always go how we plan it to. 
Sorry, rambling. It’s actually pretty stressful that SO will be graduating in May, I can’t believe he’s gonna be looking for a job in less than 8 months. It’s crazy to me. Time flies, huh?


----------



## DobbyForever

Adulting sucks :rofl: you have every right to be scared. BUT scared is a good motivator ;). 

I hope you can find a good starter home! Idk how the rest of the world works. The Bay is so bizarre. I have coworkers who retire never having bought a home. I’m honestly still in shock everything fell together for me to get my condo. Definitely a series of fortunate events lol. Took A to the pool finally trying to get over my germaphobia plus now that school is in less people in the pool.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - This sucks that you're still dealing with all of this. Can't really offer advice, so I'll just offer a cyber hug and keep my FX that you get some decent money soon. :/

PL - Sorry to hear about your water situation, but good for your landlords to do something about it ASAP. And yay for saddle time and swim lessons. SO and I wanna put Alex in swim lessons, but there's no point in signing him up now until we know which community centre we'll be living near.

wookie - Glad to hear you're keeping busy and the kids sound like they're doing well. :)

Gigs - Keeping my FX for your dad.

Kitty - Sending you some baby dust and hoping your next test is an unmistakable BFP. 

shae - Sounds like you've thought about this a lot and are doing some serious planning. Good for you. Here's hoping you both get good jobs and can have a nice wedding, find a good house, and get to baby making ASAP.

Re: circumcision. On one hand, I'd like to be mature enough to give a diplomatic response, or possibly even no response, but at the same time, that is absolutely horrific and I can't stay silent. I am 1000% anti-circ. My dad was "whole" and never had an issue and Alex has been fine too. I'm in an anti-circ group on FB and they have a ton of info, including how the difference in infection rates between circ'd and uncirc'd guys is so minuscule that there's really no point in doing it. And how often it gets botched or the baby has severe blood loss or a collapsed lung from screaming so much. You know who doesn't have issues like that? Boys that were left the fuck alone! Plus, there's the whole consent aspect. I would never pierce my daughter's ears until she specifically asked for it and I would never alter my son's body without his permission. I'm so sorry you had to witness that, shae. And I'll bet the parents were told everything went fine and have no idea what hell they put their little baby through. There is absolutely no excuse for not being properly numbed.

Re: Christmas/Halloween. I already bought this 3-sports-in-one net thing. It comes with stuff to be able to play soccer, hockey, and baseball. I also wanna get Alex this cute doctor's kit I saw at WalMart. And he fell in love with this DJ octopus toy thing, so I'll maybe grab one of those. Plus some clothing and gender neutral Peppa Pig toys cuz he loves that show. For the newbie, I'm at a bit of a loss cuz we have lots of hand-me-down baby toys and clothes. I did get him this cute little vtech hammer and maybe I'll treat him to a few new outfits. For Halloween, the only costume we have for Alex is a Leo (from TMNT) one. And I don't wanna commit to a newborn costume just yet on the off chance I don't deliver til November.

AFM, 33 days (/22 business days) to go. O.M.G! Seeing and feeling lots of movements and it was confirmed at my last MW appt that he does appear to be head down already. But it didn't seem like his head is properly in my pelvis yet and I've noticed I haven't had any lightning crotch, but hopefully soon. I'm definitely dealing with some hemorrhoids and creamy CM (sorry, TMI) and if I squat down (like to help Alex with his shoes) for more than 10 seconds, it feels like my lady bits are already being uncomfortably stretched. I was hoping to birth in that position, but I may have to just be on my knees if it already hurts.
Nothing new to report on the house hunting, but we just bought a new washer and dryer for SO's place. We won't get it til sometime after the 27th though, so I'll just keep lugging bags and baskets full of laundry back and forth until then.
Also, on top of finding out my sister is pg, I found out a friend from high school is too. She's due late Feb and has been asking me a ton of questions. She also lives close by, so it'll be nice to have someone to hang with during mat leave.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl that’s so great! I had a coworker who was pg, we were just a couple weeks apart. It was nice but I moved schools and we’re different grade levels. I am so envious of my friends on fb who have siblings of pregnancy and beyond buddies. Honestly at this rate I don’t think any of my friends are getting married and most have decided they don’t want kids.

Kudos on a new washing set! So helpful.

It’s so crazy! I’m so excited that it’s almost time.

Putting my circumcision stuff in a spoiler. I know some ladies prefer to keep controversial stuff off the thread. I think I was polite until the last sentence but that’s not at anybody here so ;).


Spoiler
I wold just be careful with where you get the information from. I do lessons every year with my fifth graders to show how with organizational bias there is research to back up everything. People will pay to skew results or set the research to provide the answer wanted, so you can honestly find contradicting information on just about any big topic. Which is why I think it should be a totally personal decision. I would love for things to be about what A wants, but end of day kids are kids. Their language and overall development doesn’t support them making consensual decisions of that grandeur. Earrings can be taken out, clothes can be donated, activities can be quit. But this is a medical procedure that cannot be undone yet also grows more complicated with age. So it’s a parent’s duty to make that choice based on what they think is best, and if a kid holds it against them then there’s a different dynamic at play or that kid is an ungrateful d*ck, pun intended lol.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I’m just going to keep it simple. Circumcision is a nay from me. I don’t think it’s very popular over here in the UK, I’m pretty sure our hospitals don’t even ask if it’s something you’re considering? But seems to be the norm overseas. 

Shae- I envy how switched on and determined you are. You have your plan and I have 100% confidence you will smash every goal of yours. I think at your age I was just wondering how to get enough money together for Friday night drinks lol, I hope my children have better ambition than me! 

Pretty- ohh you’re so close! LOVE the bump pic u look amazing and ur tats are cool. Ohh those little outfits make my ovaries burst! 

KIT- got everything crossed for you lovely, although abit disappointed we won’t be getting anymore early line porn! 

Gigs- so sorry to hear about your dad and sending all the positive juju possible xx :hugs: hope you’re ok and taking care of yourself x

Afm - Been awhile since I popped in! Just gotten over the 7 weeks summer holidays with the kids lol, so glad life has returned back to normal! Theo is soo big now, makes me sad! I also have a GINGER son! Well I didn’t see that one coming! Lol (his dad and I, both have brown hair.) He’s very cheeky, VERY mummified. 

Will upload some pics of the sprogs as it’s been a while, we had a photo shoot done in the chamomile field although it was a disaster (daisy flicked hot pink nail varnish down her WHIRE dress that she found in my car 5 mins before photos, I had my make up done, hated it, came home and cried before the shoot and redone it myself. Then, the lady asked them to do a twirl in the field for the photos, at that moment I realised daisy was wearing no knickers! But hey, that’s life with 4 kids for you!! *grabs the nearest bottle of half empty gin*


----------



## kittykat7210

I’ve got some serious boob ache going on, bled a tiny bit today (10dpo) but literally teeny tiny bit then nothing, so hoping for something!!! I’m trying to wait until Saturday morning :rofl:

Keeps those pictures are stunning!!!!!


Spoiler: Circumcision
I plan on getting our son (if we have one) circumcised despite it not being the norm here, Ive seen some disgusting forskins in my life and have only met clean circumcised penis’, plus my husband had his removed because of a problem with his and he said that he’d rather have had it done earlier in life.


----------



## DobbyForever

Those pics are AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps gorgeous pics!!! What a beautiful family:)

Kitty oh I want you to test but I know it's best if you hold out until Saturday. So excited to see your test :)

Shae I think there will always be "something to do before ttc". I definitely agree with finishing school but sometimes you realize there never is that "perfect" moment. However, you gotta do what feels right for both of you. In hindsight I've realized my babies were born at the right time in my life. I felt so frustrated it took so long to conceive V but I had more pto and medical leave saved up that was necessary for me to stay home the full 16 weeks. With S if I had conceived her any earlier I wouldn't have qualified for short term disability or if any later DH might have lost his job. It was all pretty amazing how it worked out. I think it was all "God's timing". 

Dobby I hope you get As money from him. I know you'd hate to dip into As savings. Money troubles are so stressful. :hugs:

Gigs I hope homeschooling gets easier for you. I can't imagine trying to homeschool and have a two year old and an infant to look after. Is MIL able to watch them any while you teach? Also you are looking great!

Pretty having a pregnancy and mommy buddy is so nice. One of my co-workers was due like 10 days before me. Our little girls are 5 days apart in age.


AFM doing okay. I have a crawler now!! 6 months and efficiently army crawling. She's doing much better with weight gain. She was 2 to 3rd % for weight and now she's 9 to 10th%. She's eating solids well. So proud of my little S. Oh and she says "da da" really well so I've accepted dada as her first word.


----------



## kittykat7210

Well it’s official...


----------



## pacificlove

OMG, congratulations kitty!! Can't deny that one!

Dobs, love your write up on circ. Apparently we were asked if we wanted to get L done but I really must not have heard it (nor would they do it without my consent) however with E we were told ahead of time that the doctors here won't do it. Simple choice. Not going to take a newborn onto a ferry and at least a 4 hour round trip not including wait time at the ferry terminal. 

Pregnant sister in-law is now 34 weeks and been having contractions after a heavy bleed. They did a stress test already and she's having an ultrasound today. Fingers crossed for them both!!


----------



## kittykat7210

pacificlove said:


> OMG, congratulations kitty!! Can't deny that one!
> 
> Dobs, love your write up on circ. Apparently we were asked if we wanted to get L done but I really must not have heard it (nor would they do it without my consent) however with E we were told ahead of time that the doctors here won't do it. Simple choice. Not going to take a newborn onto a ferry and at least a 4 hour round trip not including wait time at the ferry terminal.
> 
> Pregnant sister in-law is now 34 weeks and been having contractions after a heavy bleed. They did a stress test already and she's having an ultrasound today. Fingers crossed for them both!!

I Know!!!


----------



## claireybell

OMG Kitty ahhhhhhh congrats my lovely :hugs: thats a blazing positive! amazing news!!! Eeep!

Gigs, thinking good things re your Dad.. <3 No doubt your doing an ace job with the home schooling. Do keep us posted about the woopsie...

Keeps i love those piccys, such a beaut famile :)

Im just glad the 6 wks hols are over lol its been stressful! Im liking the norm routine ha! Nuala started preschool last week, all grown up in her cute uniform :) Riley has lost 2 of his school jumpers already #eyeroll pfft!

AFM, i had my last Mat pay yesterday, its gone so fast :( looks like im looking for another job as im pretty sure im not going back to my office, apparently they’re very very quiet there atm so im screwed basically! Lots of changes are going on & my boss will call me next week.. i really detest job hunting esp when its part time hrs, finding something suitable is like looking for a needle in a haystack!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yesssddddd!!!!!!? Oh igxyrxurdticitcit. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Cb lol how did he lose them?! Jumpers are clothes right? 

Kit that really is a beautiful line. So stoked for you!

PL yeah I probably would have said no go as well. I can barely manage the ferry as an adult so idk how I’d take little kids on a long butt ferry.

Keeps just wanted to say again your pics are truly amazing! Gorg fam for real

Afm screamed at my kids all day. I’m starting to hate my job. I didn’t sign up to yell at seven year olds all day :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Finally really committed to my diet and lost about 8 lbs since July. I was cramping the other day and figured I was in for another 40 day cycle with a late, painful ovulation. But for the first time since pre pregnancy I had a 27 day cycle! Wooo!

But also bummed because so many moms at the gym are popping up pregnant and happy because two years is a good space for kids blah blah whatever I hate my life so


----------



## kittykat7210

Glad your diets going well Dobs, if it makes you feel any better, my mum is 8 years younger than my auntie, but you will NEVER find closer siblings!!


----------



## claireybell

& whilst having a very close age gap between siblings it can be hectic aswell so.. pros-cons etc :) 

Kitty have u poas anymore? Lol! I feel im living vicariously through others now haha! 

Dobs, well done on shedding the lbs luv ;) & yes haha a Jumper is a sweater top! Kinda strange name for a top really?! :haha: 

So, hayden is struggling with pooping atm bless him, im giving him prune puree, lotsa fruit purees tbh but not banana, avoiding the most common constipation ones, but its been day & half since last poop, he was screaming getting that lil sausage out :( & then he was knackered after poor bunny.. he must have a super sensitive tummy..


----------



## kittykat7210

I tested this morning but it’s not much darker so not entirely hopeful anymore, going to wait until tomorrow’s test to make a judgement though :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

It’s not so much having a kid. Even if I was in a healthy, happy relationship I would wait until A was four. Daycare is essentially what I made post tax, so I’d likely take a year sabbatical to be a SAHM for A and a baby then go back to work once he starts kinder. But even that sounds like a bad plan lol. I’d rather him be in school.

It’s just more like look at all the happy couples. Everyone loves A. He’s so energetic and happy. And I put on a good face. But I’m exhausted and depressed. This class is killing my soul and I had so little of it left.

Cb poor guy! Hopefully he’s feeling better once he had that nap and got that guy out


----------



## kittykat7210

I may have already tested again this evening :blush: ... it’s much better...


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely darker! Keep that line porn coming


----------



## shaescott

Kitty congratulations!!! Love how I don’t check BnB for a few days and I miss a bfp :dohh: that latest test is worlds darker, looking good for a healthy bean!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks there’s definitely rarely a perfect time to have a kid, if I wait until everything is perfect I’ll never have a baby lol. I’m definitely going to wait until I finish school and have a job and get married, but after that it’s all up in the air. SO told me yesterday he’s been thinking about starting a family a lot lately, legit dreaming about it even. He doesn’t want to start right now, it’s just something that’s more in the front of his mind than it used to be. Hopefully that means he’ll be ready earlier than he previously has said lol. 

I meant to comment on Keeps photos and don’t think I did, they’re absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## claireybell

Wow Kitty thats loads darker, eeeee hehee very excited for you! Sometimes it really is the dye thats in the test! Have u told hubs yet?? 

Flueks sorry I completely forgot to comment on Serenas crawling lol! Does she commando crawl with her arms flat along the floor? Lol! My friends baby does this, hilarious to watch! Me - no crawler here yet #eyeroll lazy bubba! 

Oh Shae i bet thats all you can think about now lol! Earlier baby making :haha: its lovely your guy is thinking about that though :) 

Dobs your doing great hun, its hard balancing it all esp as your a single parent.. its finding time for ‘you’ which is hard anyway, hows A sleeping at night now? Do you get much sleep? My sleep is rubbish atm zzzZ

We went to SO’s Dads on Saturday for a bbq, got a pic of Nuala & Hayden, they’re looking very similar now apart from Haydens white wispy wild hair lol pic for your viewing pleasure hehe


----------



## shaescott

CB sorry Hayden is struggling with constipation, poor thing :( I have chronic constipation so I feel for him, it can be really uncomfortable at times. Hopefully the prune juice does the trick!
Adorable pic, they do look very similar now! Love Hayden’s crazy hair haha!

Yeah SO was hoping that this rotation would helped curb my baby fever since I would get to hang out with babies without having to have my own, but it didn’t work out that way lol. I don’t think it’s made my baby fever any worse, though. 

Kitty I second CB, have you told your hubby yet? I’m so excited for you! Eeeeee!


----------



## kittykat7210

Haha yeh told hubs, Hes super excited! Want to get a ‘promoted to big sister’ shirt for Evie to announce to family but wanting to wait a little longer, probably will get a scan first and wait a few weeks


----------



## kittykat7210

Line progression if anyone is interested!


----------



## claireybell

ooooh look at those bad boys hehee!! Lovely :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Progression looks amazing!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific how is SIL?

CB I'm sorry it looks like you are job hunting now. Oh no poor Hayden. V had constipation trouble as well. I hope all the prune stuff helps. I used to give a little prune juice mixed with apple juice everyday to V until her bowels regulated.

Yes she is, she is getting so quick too! V was a later crawler and sitter. S just seems so advanced by comparison but I think she's just motivated to play with V.

Dobby sorry you are not enjoying your job right now. Is it just a particularly unruly class? Oh and congrats on the weight loss. I need to recommit to my diet :haha:

Kitty fabulous progression!! I'm glad your DH was excited :) and your plan to announce to family sounds great. We did same promoted to big sister shirt and had V wear it when we had our parents over. I think it's so cute :)

Shae oh that's exciting he is seems more interested in starting a family instead of continuously wanting to push it back. Oh and yeah holding babies doesn't quell baby fever :haha: but I'm glad it didn't make it worse.


----------



## claireybell

Well Hayden did a huuuge poop lol & it smelt like vinegar so its def a teething thing uhh! But hes been more happier today so thats a bonus :) 

Flueks is it scary that Serena may be an early walker? My nephew was 9 months walking it was freaky Lol it was like seeing a lil doll waddling across the lounge ha ha


----------



## pacificlove

Nice line progression! 

Sil says the contractions still come and go every once in a while but for the main part seem to have fizzled out. Fingers crossed! My midwife was here for a social visit the other day and in her experience she said that most mom's who present like that early tend to go over due. In the last 6 years she's only had 3 or 4 mom's have early early babies . Fingers crossed!


----------



## Flueky88

CB yes it is scary! Thankfully we are still babyproofed but still the thought of running after 2, shew! 

So glad Hayden seems to have got relief. It's funny how teething effects them all differently.

Pacific well glad they have fizzled out. Thankfully even though I had some early contractions I didn't go overdue. 39 weeks is plenty for me lol

AFM going to have to try to eat better again. Started gaining weight and can't handle that. I might try to lose a bit slower. It's so hard with breastfeeding hunger pains.

Getting my hair cut and colored tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## gigglebox

AHHHHHH KIT!!! Congratulations!!! I am SOOOO thrilled for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Keeps those pics are some of the best family photos I've seen! That last one with your whole brood just melts my heart.

Shae any closer to getting your ring? ;)

No news here on my dad but i appreciate all the positive thoughts and prayers. Now send 'em my way as I'm now dealing with my own health scare :roll: I'll leave it at that for now. More details when I know what's up.

Kit keep that line porn coming!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty beautiful progression! Looks like you’ve got a strong bean in there!

Flueks I may have spoke too soon on it not making it worse, our class today was on labor and delivery and uggggh I want it :dohh: :rofl: Will you be posting pics of your new hair?

PL glad the early labor fizzled out!

CB glad Hayden had a good poop, constipation is no fun.

Gigs no closer to a ring than just time passing lol. SO is crazy busy, he’s art lead on a project for the Boston children’s museum on top of his other classes and working nearly full time. I’m expecting maybe a year?


----------



## DobbyForever

A got denied speech therapy because of his autism related behavior so I’m drinking until I throw up or reach the bottle of my oversized bottled :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Pacific, how many weeks is SIL now? 

Flueks ooh enjoy having your hair done today :)

Gigs, sending lotsa good vibes & hugs your way hun! :hugs: <3

Dobby are they saying that in time he will catch up on his speech delay then? I guess he is a lil tiddler still.. What drink are you having? ;)


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> A got denied speech therapy because of his autism related behavior so I’m drinking until I throw up or reach the bottle of my oversized bottled :thumbup:

Dobby please don’t panic yet, I had a terrible speech delay due to my autism, they actually thought I was maybe deaf for a long time! As it stands now despite never going to school properly I have a degree in English language and speak beautifully and eloquently (I’ve been told) speech delays/autism is not a death sentence I promise


----------



## DobbyForever

They said his behavior wasn’t good enough for speech therapy because he was banging his head. He bangs his head because he is so frustrated that he can’t communicate. Head banging is also a behavior linked to ASD. So if A = B and B = C then A = C, it’s because he’s ASD, they’ve been sued multiple times for denying ASD kids speech therapy. Really cheap Merlot lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s such bullshit. Are you going to appeal the decision? Or threaten legal action for discriminating against him for having ASD?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby even if he's denied through the school that doesn't mean you can't try a private speech therapist. I know, money, but maybe you can budget to make it work? Plus should exSO pitch in for that (I know, I know...). Regardless, with Des I found his most significant strides with speech were made after being around kids, not so much in therapy. Therapy is helpful, sure, but kid interaction was integral I think.

I missed a lot of things I think...CB, is hayden crawling now? I think last I read he was on hands & knees and rocking. That's where Myles is now. He's also just had tooth number 5 emerge and 6 is right behind it! He teethed out of order, too, his secondary upper incisors coming in before the primary center ones. He earned te nickname "vampire baby" :haha:

Fluek please give us some before and after pics of the hair!

Afm...I am a giant ball of nerves. Waiting on blood test results for myself and freaking the f out because my doctor threw some scary words at me (like possibly lymphoma and luekemia, like come on man don't do that!). Also got the horrible news today that my dad has stage 4 kidney cancer. He sees an oncologist tomorrow for treatment options but according to my brother, who is married an oncologist PA, the prognosis is very bad. We'll wait and see what they say tomorrow...for now, Kasier SUCKS (group health care provider for thise not in the US). They should have caught this months ago, instead they ignored his issue (a cough that wouldn't go away) when drugs didn't take care of it. Idiots. 

Anyway. Yes I am upset but still processing the info I guess...

On the plus side, bro and SIL and pregnant again. I may be the only one to know. It was a very happy surprise on such a stressful day! I cried when he told me.


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Hi ladies, so my fertility doc put me on progesterone as my levels were only 8 after ovulation and are supposed to be 15 or higher. I am 12DPO today and am waiting to test again until period is due. I got a temp rise today but that could just be due to the extra progesterone I’m taking isn’t it? I started it last night, I have had BFN but haven’t tested in several days now.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, big cyber hugs, please fill us in when you know more or feel comfortable to share more what's going on with you. 

CB, sil is 35 weeks, she s so close! Lol

Dobs, that's total BS! But I agree, there must be a different way to get him into speech therapy? Don't give up, he'll get there.


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

CupcakeGirl2 said:


> Hi ladies, so my fertility doc put me on progesterone as my levels were only 8 after ovulation and are supposed to be 15 or higher. I am 12DPO today and am waiting to test again until period is due. I got a temp rise today but that could just be due to the extra progesterone I’m taking isn’t it? I started it last night, I have had BFN but haven’t tested in several days now.

So now I’m having severe acne and diarrhea :( is this just due to the progesterone meds?


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek it’s an unruly group. Honestly, the K and 1 teachers tried their best but damn. I’ve emailed home over multiple issues of responsibility and integrity only to be met with parent excuses and denial. A girl hyperventilated in my class because I refused to look in her desk for her book and then I told her friend to go do her work and stop looking. I have ever met such entitled kids. The amount of lying and losing things and cheating and we’re not even one month into school! And their parents keep emailing me at midnight and expect a response. Like hello. I’m sleeping.

I hear you on the running after 2. Baby jails and gates few hahaha can’t wait to see your hair!

PL fxed for SIL!

Gigs he was’t denied through school. He was denied through our medical insurance/provider. Kaiser! So yeah I agree they suck. Our school district doesn’t offer services until 3 years old. We have a state early start program, but I’m told it’ll be another week or two before I hear back from the intake person because they are backed up. Also just waiting around endlessly on his ABA.

Woot for Miles crawling and so many little teeth! They do grow so fast.

I’m so sorry to hear about your dad. Sending lots of positive vibes. My auntie had stage 4 breast cancer. It had metastasized (sp?) into like her bones and somewhere. They said she had a 5% chance of living beyond some years years. That was when I was pregnant with A, so like 3 years ago nearly. She’s feeling stronger every day and she doesn’t even take care of herself. Still smoking. Anywho I’m hoping that he beats the odds.

Congrats to your bro and SIL! That’s great news!

Ongoing Saga
Thanks everyone. I’m not panicking as far as A’s life down the road. He’s such an amazing kid, and I know of all the delays that the speech will come with time. IT does suck. I’m not sure if I mentioned before but kids do come up to him and make comments about his lack of speech. They didn’t come to his birthday and they don’t invite him to theirs. It is what it is though.

It’s just more I’m pissed because I have been saying this for over a year. Then to have him go from delayed in one area to delayed in two because they aren’t doing anything. Plus her denying him therapy illegally. Hell hath no fury.

I’m getting a social worker, my friend is a preschool special needs advocate so she’s helping me, and I contacted a localist special needs law firm that has dealt with Kaiser’s bull before.

But basically we have an appointment in a couple of weeks and I made it clear that they provide him speech therapy or they can get their asses handed to them in court.

Getting private speech therapy is not an option. I’m lucky on a good month to break even, and now with my ex being a pile of shit and jobless does not help anything. I have a 20k loan, 15k on credit cards, and I owe my mom 1.5k. I had to borrow money again this money from her plus take A’s savings all the way down to the min required to keep it open.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yikes that’s scary. Good vibes that everything is okay with you. I’m so sorry about your dad. Congrats to your bro and SIL!

Cupcake I would imagine that starting progesterone would cause an increase in temperature. A quick search on progesterone side effects does not include your side effects, so it’s probably not the progesterone causing those, BUT it’s always possible since everyone reacts differently to meds. 

Dobs sorry about the issues with your class. Glad you’re fighting the decision and telling them to give him the speech therapy or else you’ll sue their asses. 

AFM I’m super stressed, I don’t remember being this stressed last semester. I’ve got so much shit to do and not enough time to do it. My pathopharmacology professor is going way faster this semester and I can’t keep up with the slides while taking notes, I end up 5 slides behind by the end of class. She was fast before but I was able to stay within 1 slide of her before. I have an exam this afternoon for that class and I am not at all ready.


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Here’s my chart so far, what do you all think?


----------



## shaescott

Cupcake well you haven’t dropped below coverline so that’s a good sign. I would take a test, at 13dpo the results are pretty accurate.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs praying for you and your dad. I can't imagine how hard it is to have all this on you at once :hugs: I hope you get some more good news soon.

Yay for bro and SIL. I pray they have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Shae oh no! Yeah holding babies once I had baby fever only made it worse lol labor and delivery scared me about having kids though.

Could you use some sort of recorder so you could catch up with note taking?

Dobby that is a load of crap!! I'm glad you are fighting their decision!

Oh man sounds like the kids learned their behaviour from their parents. I mean expecting an email response at midnight?! Wow! Ugh, I hope they get better as the year goes on. I seriously don't have the patience for what you do, you are amazing!

Cupcake could be progesterone. I'd take a test. At this point it should accurate especially if it's a early test like a frer. Good luck!

Will post pics soon.


----------



## Flueky88

All my recent before pics, my hair is pulled back so my before pic is from 2 months ago. I really like the cut and color. Thinking of changing hair stylists mainly for convienance.


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

I’m nervous to test! AF should be due tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## kittykat7210

Think this classes as a dye stealer... :rofl:


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Not sure what to think!? There’s a very faint second line!!


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Do you see it?! My boyfriend says he sees it! It’s super obvious in person but hard to get in a photo


----------



## shaescott

CB I can catch up on the slides, I just hate having to do it after class lol. Delivery doesn’t scare me, surprisingly enough. I feel like my body is capable of more than I realize and if something goes wrong we’ll deal with it as it comes. What does scare me is totally messing up my kid. 

Flueks I love the new ‘do! Very sophisticated. 

Kitty wow that test is strong!!

Cupcake I definitely see the faint line! You’ll definitely want to test in 24-48 hours to see if the line darkens.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Kitty - Yay!!! Congrats!!!

Keeps - Those pics are so sweet. Really hoping I can do something like that with SO and the kids one day.

Flueky - Yay for S's weight gain and and crawling and "speaking". And lookin' good with your new 'do. :)

CB - FX the job hunt goes well. I'm like 99.9% sure I'm not going back to my current job after mat leave, but I have no idea what I'd like to do.

Dobby - Good job with the weight loss and shorter cycle. That sucks about A getting denied. Hopefully this won't be another court battle for you. Just gonna keep my FX.

Gigs - So sorry to hear about your dad. I don't even know what to say. :/

Cupcake - I THINK I see a line too. FX!

AFM, I've stopped taking the low dose of Aspirin the MW suggested and I've noticed more tingling in my hands and my ankles were hella swollen on Tuesday night. I can still feel some tightness at times, so I guess I just better watch my sodium and elevate my feet whenever I can. My BP was still normal at my appt today, so that's good. I also did my GBS swab, so FX I'm negative this time. And I got a bag of home birth essentials (pee pads, saline, paperwork, etc.). Pretty soon I'll be going through all of Alex's old baby clothes and washing all the fabric bits of the bouncy seat and swing and bassinet, so this is getting super real and close.
In other news, the new washer and dryer are getting delivered to SO's on Oct 2, thank F!


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

Ugh my temp dipped way low today and BFN this morning so I think I’m out. I’m 14 DPO today.


----------



## shaescott

Cupcake based on the faint bfp yesterday, you may have had a chemical pregnancy. I was concerned about the line being so faint at 13 dpo. I really think it was there, though. So a chemical pregnancy is a possibility. 

Pretty it’s the final countdown of the last few weeks, huh? Hopefully you’re GBS negative!

AFM I saw a c-section in clinical today! Baby was healthy and perfect, dad was totally smitten with baby immediately (mom was hemorrhaging a bit so couldn’t hold baby). I hope I get to see a vaginal birth, though.


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

shaescott said:


> Cupcake based on the faint bfp yesterday, you may have had a chemical pregnancy. I was concerned about the line being so faint at 13 dpo. I really think it was there, though. So a chemical pregnancy is a possibility.
> 
> Pretty it’s the final countdown of the last few weeks, huh? Hopefully you’re GBS negative!
> 
> AFM I saw a c-section in clinical today! Baby was healthy and perfect, dad was totally smitten with baby immediately (mom was hemorrhaging a bit so couldn’t hold baby). I hope I get to see a vaginal birth, though.

Ugh! It’s BFN today too but my chart temp is still high so I’m all sorts of confused :(


----------



## shaescott

Cupcake a bfn at 15 dpo is not a good sign, to be honest with you. The progesterone may prevent you from getting your period. Since you’re seeing a fertility specialist, please ask them. We are not specialists lol


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

I have the worst migraine of my life! No period still, and no cramps, no nothing but a migraine and sore boobs and fatigue ‍♀️


----------



## shaescott

Cupcake I get migraines all the time so idk. Considering you have a bfn, I don’t think you’re pregnant.


----------



## CupcakeGirl2

shaescott said:


> Cupcake I get migraines all the time so idk. Considering you have a bfn, I don’t think you’re pregnant.

I’m so confused, here’s my chart


----------



## DobbyForever

I second Shae. Ask your doctor. Progesterone can keep your temps up and delay your period without being pregnant, but we’re really not the experts here nor can we run the appropriate diagnostics online that they can do. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty!!!! I knew I saw something on that first test, and now look at those blazing bfp's!!! Congrats, sweetie. I pray this bean is nice and sticky!!!

Gigs...I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I hope things start going better for you on the homeschool front. That can't be easy. 

Flueks- Your hair is pretty...that color is nice!

Keeps- I was cracking up at your daughter twirling without knickers!!!! Sounds like my life! Haha!!! You have a beautiful family...those pics are amazing.

Dobs- Kaiser denying SLP services to A based on his autistic behaviors makes zero sense. Many self-injurious and inappropriate behaviors ARE communication, and if A had a way to communicate, he may not need to resort to acting out, etc. Seems like they've got it entirely backwards. How frustrating!!!


----------



## Jezika

Kitty, ENORMOUS congrats <3

Keeps those are legit some of the best family photos I’ve seen and I love that you have a funny story to go with them (well, funny now).

Gigs I’m so sorry about your dad. Such a scary thing. I hope your blood tests have come back without alarm. And congrats to your bro and SIL. Are they the ones that had a baby quite recently too?

CB I hope H is no longer battling constipation. Tilly’s prone to that and it’s such a pain staying on top of her diet. She stopped liking prunes, so I’ve switched to putting pure coconut milk/cream into mango smoothie for her. Apparently the coconut oil helps things slip out, idk. Cute pic of him and Nuala. Does she like preschool?

Pretty you don’t have long to go now, eek! I’m excited about your home birth.

Flueks that’s cute re: S’s army crawl, and tour new hair is lovely! Any recent pics of the girls? Your daughters, that is...

Dobs that’s so frustrating re: Kaiser. I always assumed that with the American system people must get access to amazing care and get it fast. What BS re: the ASD. Hopefully since it’s not legal you won’t have a hard time pushing back. 

Shae I can definitely relate to a stressful semester with not enough time to do stuff. At least you get to witness the miracle of birth. 

Wooks, hi love!

sorry for anyone I forgot... I just caught up from ages ago and have forgotten a lot.

AFM, nothing particularly interesting to report, so I won’t.


----------



## shaescott

Hey ladies, I’m wine drunk with my roommate and thought of you guys. I should turn off autocorrect so you can see my awful drunkness hahaha
Okay autocorrect is off now and im foing surprisingly well, u rake that back actually, rge first few words wee good vut not anymorw. Anyway my roommate is nauseous and i jeep butping so thats fun (not). I hane an exam tomorrow and i regret my life choices hahaha anywat love uou ladies, Kitty i hope youre doing well, do upu have a confirmTion ultrasound scheduled? Is it not until 8 weeks in yhe UK? Or later? I think its 6 weeks here. Idk. I wish i was pregnant. But uou all know that already lol. Anyway. Dobs i hope fighting the sydtem aka kaider is gking well, rhough its been like two days so naybe not. Either way A deserves propsr care and theyre illegal for denying him that care. I’m fuckinf exhausted wowww okay I love you all, sweet dreams, goodnight <3
Edit: oh hi Jez! Not to be too political but in my opinion yhe american system of healthcare is kinda shit, anyway i dont wanna start an arguemnt or anhthing, lots of peiole like it, it delends on the area and state etc. i respect evryojes opinion and experiences 

:wine:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol shae I’m like 6 shots deep of cheap vodka

Also omg I love you drunk typos but my drunk brain can’t handle them :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae unfortunately no scan until 12 weeks unless I pay for one myself, glad you’re enjoying yourself, finally got a 3+ on a clear blue which is nice!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry haha it’s hard enough to decipher them when you’re sober I bet, drunk makes it worse. 

Kitty aw dang, 12 weeks? Do they do bloodwork or only if there’s fading lines? Do they check for heartbeat earlier? Yay for 3+ on the clear blue, looks like everything is progressing well!


----------



## kittykat7210

No blood work, no heartbeat check (they don’t try until 16 weeks) unless you’ve had 3 or more consecutive losses which I haven’t as Evie was in born inbetween


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty OMG I cannot believe baby boy will be here soon! I am hoping you get the birth experience you want this time. Are you getting a doula?

Cupcake so sorry. I'd say probably a chemical pregnancy sadly :hugs:

Jez :rofl: "the girls". But yes I'll post a recent pic of them. They are so sweet and already bonded to each other. 

Kitty yes!! Love seeing that 3+ ah now I'm aggravated you have to wait so long for a scan. So much waiting with ttc and early pregnancy. 

Shae I was bummed I didn't get to see a C section during my rotation. I hope you get to see a vaginal delivery. You know I've considered trying to get into L&D after my birthing experiences.... but then I remember my clinical experience :rofl:

I'm sorry the broody is real. A strange part o me wishes I was pregnant again right now but I know that is a bad idea. It still sucks to have that yearn.


AFM had a discussion with DH and our tentative plan is to ttc June 2021. The planner in me wanted a date :blush: 

DH paid for a couples massage for us this past weekend as our anniversary is Friday. Bought the girls Halloween costumes. Originally they were going to be Anna and Elsa from Frozen but V looked so good with Belle's yellow dress. So S is Snow White and their theme is Disney princess. I'm considering be Aurora or the evil queen from Snow White. DH might be Gaston if we do Disney villains.


----------



## Flueky88

My girls :cloud9:


----------



## kittykat7210

Beautiful photo flueks xxx


----------



## Jezika

Seeing tiny S makes me a TINY bit broody!


----------



## claireybell

Just a tiny bit broody eh Jez? Lol... im watching this space ;) Haydens pooping seems to be getting better, ooh coconut oil.. hmmm i wonder can babies have it under 1yr? Something i may need to Google 

Flueks your girls are so gawjus :hugs: Loving your new hair colour & chop, the colour really suits you. 

Pretty just a matter of weeks left ahhhhhhh im so excited for you :) just rest up when u can, although knowing we all have toddlers & kids thats not always possible.. is your SO fretting about going into labour at any point or quite chilled?

Thinking of you Gigs & your Dad.. i hope your test results all came back ok <3 Haydens not quite crawling yet but definitely wont be long, he stretches for things & twists turns & leans etc & gets on all fours lol but no actual movement just yet but u can tell he wants to, i guess its a confidence thing.. i wondered if Myles is on the move yet?? Hope Des & Lev are doing ok X 

Hehee Kitty ahhh you got ye 3+ on a Digi :hugs: Bug congrats again my love, so thrilled for you. Will you guys pay for a private scan testing or await the standard NHS 12wk screening? 

Shae HAHAA loving your drunk typing lol! Were u hanging the next day?? 

I just been busy being tired lately lol! Haydens waking between 3/4am EVERY single day its driving me crazy! Im thinking about buying the Little Ones sleep programme, they’re amazing & they work apparently, always 100% reviews on baby sleeping better & longer at night, all to do with napping & feeding schedules, my friend has used it for both hers & it works.. im just abot reluctant to pay £40 for the app programme though :-/ They gave me 10% discount for being recommended but thats not alot tbh, my friend got it on a black friday for like £15.. i dunno if i can wait until end of November though lol! Im just not catching up on sleep & I’m tired miserable all the time & moany, SO is a selfish arse & doesn’t help with nothing in regards to Hayden so I’m doing it all on my own. I really need a night out drinking etc but if I’m not getting a lay in & awake at 4 i just don’t want a dying hangover urhhh!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I’m no broody but my body is not that my cycles are work back to normal. And by broody I mean a different word lol

Fluek massages are amazing! That was so sweet. Does it bother you if he is Gaston and your daughter is Belle? I was running costumes by a friend and she misunderstood and thought my son was to be a character and I the love interest and got weirded out. And even now I e already committed to him being toothless and I’m struggling not being a light fury. But I also don’t have $60 to spend on my costume so I’ll likely just grab a matchy t shirt.

G2g court today and we are woefully unprepared


----------



## Flueky88

Jez I'm liking you feeling a tiny bit broody.

CB thank you. I'm loving my new do. Ugh I am definitely not ready for a big night of drinking. S wakes me up at 3 or 4 and sometimes also 10 to 12. I'm ready for to sleep a bit later but then again... I know I'll have to pump in the middle of the night so I think I'd rather just bf her. No washing involved! Sorry SO isn't helping out with Hayden so you can catch up on rest.

Dobby you know I never really thought that. I mean I know he's her love interest, but that doesn't bother me. I think sometimes people think way too much into things. Maybe a difference in culture too. I'd say Tennessee and California are very different. You will have to share pics when you take them if his costume:)

Sorry you are unprepared for court but I hope it goes well.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks adorable girls!

CB nope no hangover, I’m young and healthy so I don’t get them, I had an exam in the morning and got a 92 on it hahahaha
Anyway, sorry Hayden hasn’t been sleeping well. I worry if you wait until Black Friday they won’t have as good of a sale as last time and you’ll have waited for very little savings. 

Jez yessss be broody with meee

Dobs I hope court went okay despite being underprepared. 

A girl in my clinical group invited the whole group to her Halloween party (costumes required) so now I’m trying to figure out if I can take a Lyft or Uber there and back so I can drink cuz drinking and driving isn’t exactly on my to-do list. I’m worried no drivers will be available when the party ends at 1 am. Also I gotta spend money on a costume plus the ride there and back ugggh I might just drive there and only drink for the first half of the party so by the time it’s over I’ll be sober... or maybe I’ll see if I can carpool with someone. Idk. I had a red riding hood costume a couple of years ago but I have no clue if I still have it or if it got donated. If I can’t find it I’m gonna go to Salvation Army and get stuff for a hogwarts student costume lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - I kinda miss being able to get drunk and not having to worry about my tiny human(s). Enjoy it while you can. lol

Kitty - They don't give you a dating scan around 6-8 weeks?

Flueky - No, no doula. I'm not made of money. But my friend has promised she'll bitch me out if I ask for any drugs. I'm also gonna put up a list of phrases for everyone to say to me to help get me through. "Your body was made to do this." "This is all temporary." etc.
Yay for a tentative TTC date. I'd like a Feb-May '22 baby, so that would mean May-Sept '21 TTC for us. I'll race you to the delivery room. 
And your girls are so cute. :)

CB - Even if he was freaking out, I don't think you'd see it on his face. But I think he's kinda chill for the most part. He knows that I'm the planner and I think he's just happy knowing he'll have a much more comfortable place to sleep while we wait for "go time". He was sleeping in a collapsable camping chair last time.
Sorry that you're struggling H's sleep and SO isn't helping. :/

Dobby - Keeping my FX for you in court.

AFM, 18 days/11 business days to go. Ho-ly! We had a home appt with the MW today, and I am unfortunately GBS positive again. So, that'll change things a little, but as it stands, we can still go forward with a home birth. SO got his new washer and dryer delivered today, so that'll take a little stress off of me. Otherwise, I just gotta work on compiling several more things for the birth and packing an emergency hospital bag.


----------



## claireybell

Oh I didn’t realise you were home birthing Pretty, will that be an issue with the GBS? I hope you get your home birth though, although Adam & the MW was trying positive words when i was in labour & i think my words were ‘f**k that i want my f’ing csection’ HAHAHA! Thinking good vibes for u hun eeee :) 

Hope Court went ok Dobby... 

Ah Shae no hangover u lucky minx! I remember those days, just waking up abit groggy/thirsty & that’s all.. well done on that test though ;) 

Well another early rise again at 3am today & ive just snapped & purchased & got that sleep programme! It can only be better than whats going on now! 

Flueks, if Serena’s waking doesn’t settle eventually, if you want i will screen shot you the sleep programme & send it over on fb messenger for you :thumbup: 

It tells you how to break the current sleep cycle with gradual naps at specific times to break the early rising & then you gradually see their cycle changing! REEEAALLY hoping it works & if it does amazing & il then wish id known about this 2 Babies ago Lol!


----------



## kittykat7210

PrettyInInk42 said:


> shae - I kinda miss being able to get drunk and not having to worry about my tiny human(s). Enjoy it while you can. lol
> 
> Kitty - They don't give you a dating scan around 6-8 weeks?
> 
> Flueky - No, no doula. I'm not made of money. But my friend has promised she'll bitch me out if I ask for any drugs. I'm also gonna put up a list of phrases for everyone to say to me to help get me through. "Your body was made to do this." "This is all temporary." etc.
> Yay for a tentative TTC date. I'd like a Feb-May '22 baby, so that would mean May-Sept '21 TTC for us. I'll race you to the delivery room. :p
> And your girls are so cute. :)
> 
> CB - Even if he was freaking out, I don't think you'd see it on his face. But I think he's kinda chill for the most part. He knows that I'm the planner and I think he's just happy knowing he'll have a much more comfortable place to sleep while we wait for "go time". He was sleeping in a collapsable camping chair last time.
> Sorry that you're struggling H's sleep and SO isn't helping. :/
> 
> Dobby - Keeping my FX for you in court.
> 
> AFM, 18 days/11 business days to go. Ho-ly! We had a home appt with the MW today, and I am unfortunately GBS positive again. So, that'll change things a little, but as it stands, we can still go forward with a home birth. SO got his new washer and dryer delivered today, so that'll take a little stress off of me. Otherwise, I just gotta work on compiling several more things for the birth and packing an emergency hospital bag.


In the UK the dating scan is at 12-14 weeks ‍♀️ I can pay for a private scan but it’s pretty expensive and to be honest hubby is unhappy to spend money on those sorts of things annoyingly!!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yeah it’s definitely nice to not worry about kids when I drink, but I don’t drink very often anymore luckily so it won’t be as difficult a transition. 
That’s awesome about the affirmations for your birth, I love that. I might steal that for my future births. Sorry about being GBS positive, the midwife can give the antibiotics at home so you can still have the home birth, right?

CB after seeing a c-section and watching the spinal be done, I’m terrified to have one, it’s such major abdominal surgery. But you never know how you’ll react when in labor, I might be like “cut me open bitches” lol, though I expect to be more like “if you offer me an epidural one more time I will cut you” haha. 
Good luck with the sleep program, hopefully it helps!

Kitty dang sorry the scan is too expensive. Hopefully the weeks go by quickly.


----------



## claireybell

You didn’t pass out watching the Spinal then Shae lol! The morning i had mine with Hayden, it took ages before I eventually got to theatre & then the theatre staff told me 2 students passed out with the spinals lol


----------



## claireybell

Happy 6 wks Kitty <3 How you feeling hun? Any sick yet?


----------



## Breeaa

Wow guys! I came on after not logging in for what, at least 6 months or more and you guys are still super active in this thread! 

Just popping in to say hi! It’s been a while!


----------



## Breeaa

kittykat7210 said:


> In the UK the dating scan is at 12-14 weeks ‍♀️ I can pay for a private scan but it’s pretty expensive and to be honest hubby is unhappy to spend money on those sorts of things annoyingly!!

Congrats kitty!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Breeaa...it's been a while!

Kitty, we're all rooting for you here. Hopefully the first tri will be without incident! I'm so excited for you!

Dobby- I stupidly still get broody for another, even though I've been "fixed", and Charlotte plus the other two are MORE than I can handle. I see a newborn, and my old ovaries attempt to fire out a dusty 'ol lady egg. It's way dumb. I'll never NOT want another baby, even though my sensible self knows we are done in every way possible. 

Pretty, I didn't know you were trying for a homebirth, either! Did you have your older child at home as well?

Shae- The spinal looks a heck of a lot worse than it actually is. I've had 3 of them, and honestly, they're not outrageously painful...there's a stick and a burn, and the feeling of the huge needle in there, but it's not the worst thing. It kicks in in a few short minutes, and then from boobs on down, your about as numb as can be. You feel stuff happening, you hear everything, but there is no pain. A ton of pressure when baby is being pulled out. Orherwise, from this patient's perspective, it's pretty easy. It is the recovery that can be more challenging, and then there's the newborn learning curve, and learning how to breastfeed on top of the painful recovery. I found my first c-section to be a very tough recovery...the 2nd and 3rd were easy in comparison.

Anyway, it's a lazy day here. Big kids are tearing around outside with a neighbor friend, and Char is napping. Got the kids' summer wardrobe packed up, and drug the fall stuff out. Phew.


----------



## shaescott

CB nope didn’t pass out with the spinal, thank goodness!

Breeaa nice to hear from you, hope all is well!

Wooks you’re braver than I am, I just can’t fathom the huge needle in my spine aggggh 
Definitely time for fall clothes here. I went out and bought a sweater, jacket, and boots today for fall. I managed to lose my hoodies since spring. 

So the Halloween party got cancelled due to the landlord saying no lol, so my clinical group is just getting dinner together after clinical on Friday (it’s our last one!). It’s gone by super fast, it’s crazy. My other classes will only be halfway done though, so I’ve got a ton going on at once. My labor and delivery reflection paper is due tonight, and I have a humanities paper due Tuesday night. I’m a busy bee.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry your Halloween party got cancelled. I enjoy getting dressed up and having some drinks with friends.

Also, agree with Wooks. Epidural isn't bad. I don't think I even felt it through the pain of contractions. I was really unprepared and frightened with Vs birth though so my pain seemed worse. The contractions were painful but manageable with S. The worst was the very moment I was ready to start pushing. When she engaged my cervix, wow!!! I felt like my whole pelvis was on fire.

Pretty sorry you are GBS positive. I'm glad you can still have a home birth. Sounds like a good idea with your friend helping you. My DH was encouraging and that helped me out. Oh and how funny we will probably be ttcing again at the same time. I look forward to having a ttc buddy.

CB I'll take it if you want to share but if not I understand. S seems to be doing better. She's been wakingat 530 or 630 to eat so no motn wakings. Definitely hoping this continues. I'm sorry he woke you at 3 a.m. and did he want to stay up??

Kitty happy 6 weeks!!

Wookie way to go on switching out wardrobe. I'm looking forward to fall. We've been in the 90s and 80s still but tomorrow is supposed to be 70s! I'm also a bit worried that broody feeling won't go away after a third but I know we are done after three.

Dobby how was court?

AFM celebrated our anniversary and DHs birthday over the last several days. I had a glass of wine Friday night after S went to bed and I had a margarita yesterday, yum!! S is sitting up by herself now and trying to stand, puts her feet flat and raises her butt up in the air. She is growing and developing by leaps and bounds now. V wanted to wear one of my cooking aprons after I put one on. She got a kick oit of wearing it. She is much better behaved now. Her speech is improving too :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yikes, pelvis on fire does not sound fun :shock: Congrats on your anniversary! Yay for S trying to stand, she’s 7 months today, right? 

Looks like everyone will be done having babies by the time I start trying :rofl: ah well, not much I can do about it. Hopefully the thread will still be going when I finally start TTC. And especially since I told SO once we’re married it’s his job to prevent, maybe I’ll be getting pregnant around December 2022-January 2023? We’ll see. Knowing him he might be good at preventing without using condoms.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

wookie - No, I had my first son in the hospital. I had an OB, so home birth wasn't an option. And there's so much I've learned in the last 2 year that I wish I'd known the first time around, so maybe things would've gone better. Basically, my main reason for wanting to birth at home is cuz I clearly can't be trusted to not get an epi if I'm in a building full of drugs. lol
I been putting away and pulling out some of Alex's seasonal clothing too. And I just went through a bunch of his baby stuff and started building the new one's wardrobe.

Flueky - Glad to hear your girls are doing so well. Alex has added a bunch of words to his vocabulary recently and it blows my mind. As for my support team, I dunno if I can expect more from SO compared to last time, but my mom is fairly against a home birth, mainly for the what-ifs and emergencies and whatnot. I understand that, but hearing "you're crazy" and "I don't agree with it" is not stuff that I need to be hearing right now.

Re: home birth with GBS. I can still have a home birth (assuming nothing major happens between now and then). The MW can administer an IV with the antibiotics, which is already at my house. I just need to let them know ASAP when my water breaks (as oppsed to just when I'm 5-1-1).

AFM, been getting a fair amount of insomnia due to heart burn and discomfort. I literally got less than 4 hours of sleep total last night. It was the weekend and I have a toddler and I'm about to have a new LO very soon. Mama needs her sleep. My MW suggested taking Gravol in my early labour and resting, if I can. My immediate thought was "well, I dunno why I'd take that this time. I didn't throw up when I was in labour last time." But I'm now realizing she probably suggested it cuz it makes you drowsy. So, I'm gonna ask at my next appt (on Thu) if I can take it as needed til I deliver. I want some proper sleep. -.-
I went through Alex's old baby clothes on Friday, so I now have a large pile of stuff that I'm gonna start washing this week. I also got pretty well caught up to all the laundry at SO's place. The new washer and dryer are so nice.
SO was looking up male baby names from the Star Wars universe today. Unless there's a character named Matthew, I don't care. lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I hope court went okay, I’ve always got my fX for you.

shae I’m sure they’ll be a few of us having babies or ttcing when it’s your go! 

I’m having an okay pregnancy, bit over emotional though, broke down crying about 4 times during happy feet 2 :rofl:


----------



## Camia

I need something to do to pass the time so I'll post here. Hi


----------



## shaescott

Pretty sorry about the heartburn and insomnia :( hopefully the meds help you catch up on some much needed sleep. 

Kitty hopefully someone will, more likely if I get to start TTC right after I get married.
Have you been having any morning sickness? Sorry about the over emotional thing, but at least it can be a bit funny. I’m sure SO will die laughing if I cry multiple times during a movie while pregnant (which I definitely won’t appreciate lol)

AFM I had asked SO about us going to look at engagement rings, which I’d mentioned before, and he told me he’d rather I go look at rings with a friend and have my friend send him pictures of what I like so that it’s not me asking or telling him what to get lol. He’s weird. Anyway, I’m planning on going to try on rings with my roommate at some point, I asked if she wanted to go with me and she said sure. Speaking of my roommate, we get along pretty well so far, thank goodness.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry life is just too much.

Court was ok. I’m short 2k this month with no immediate solution. But with the ways things were worded I shouldn’t have to go back to court again. My lawyer can handle it.

Sorry just overwhelmed. Exhausted. 

And now we have this stupid PGE bull shut off. I get it but I also can’t help but think they’re stupid so you know whatever can’t win.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sending love your way <3 it’s such bullshit that you have to deal with all this.


----------



## shaescott

Having a real shitty mental day and idky so send love and good vibes my way. I’m just tired and sad and want to cry for no reason. Super fun. Seems too early to be PMS so idk what it is. Just an off day I guess.


----------



## kittykat7210

:hugs: shae, I’m sorry you’re feeling so bad! Xx


----------



## Jezika

Shae just popping in to say two things to you:

1) ive also had a shitty, emotional, crying-at-the-drop-of-a-hat day today. I’m not sure why either, but it’s the worst I’ve felt in a long time. Much love to you.

2) your TTC timeline is the same as mine! I legit won’t be TTCing till 2022 at the earliest.

Gigs I hope you’re okay.

Sending love to all you ladies, just coz. Must sleep now, so exhausted.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty thank you :hugs: <3

Jez huh maybe there’s something in the air (or the moon, or the stars, idk lol). Love to you as well :hugs: <3
I thought you were sticking with being a mom of one, I totally missed that you were planning a far future baby #2! Well, maybe we’ll end up TTC at the same time (or within a few months)! Who knows?

Okay, I have clinical in the morning and have alarms starting in 4.5 hours sooo I’m gonna go to bed. Goodnight all!


----------



## shaescott

Ya girl passed maternal/newborn clinical! Now to pass the final and the ATI exam (testing system my school uses) and then on to pediatrics! My instructor was so nice during my evaluation, she said I was gonna be an awesome nurse and put lots of nice stuff in my written eval (which we can use to try to get hired after graduation) and I’m just pretty happy about it, she has much more confidence in me than I have in me lol


----------



## Camia

So I'm officially testing in the morning. Af is now 2 days late and I've had a little bit of heartburn and have been super hungry today (which is odd, normally I eat like a bird) in addition to the headaches, moodiness, fatigue, and fluttery feeling and occasional mild cramps of the last few days. I also had a very odd, vivid dream last night that involved children with bat wings and a talking dog, and have had trouble sleeping well. Boyfriend still doesn't think there's much chance based on timing and attributes everything to stress (which is fair, work has been stressful lately) but is getting more convinced by the day.


----------



## kittykat7210

Congrats shae that sounds awesome!!! And it really does help having a really positive eval when it comes to job hunting! I’m so excited for you!!


----------



## shaescott

So I went with my little sister to Zales to try on engagement rings this evening! I was surprised at what I liked. In pictures I really liked princess cut diamonds but irl I didn’t like them much on my finger. The sales lady had me try on one ring that I wasn’t expecting to like and I LOVED IT like I want it so much and it’s a real diamond and only $1,499.99 for the whole ring cuz it’s low carat weight, it doesn’t look tiny though to me, she measured my ring size and turns out I’m only a size 4 (the sample rings are all size 6-7 so the band is way too big in the pics)! So my fingers are so skinny it looks bigger. I wanted a smaller one anyway, something delicate. Anyway, here’s pics!




The pics online show it turned the other way but I like the point facing up better. It’s the “Enchanted Disney Fine Jewelry Collection” by Zales, and it’s one of the Merida ones so it has a little gold bow in the setting:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae it wasn't a good feeling but thankfully it was brief. Pushing really helped and in between pushes it just felt strange with her in my birth canal. I hope to do natural again and I'd say it won't be a problem. Oh and yes S turned 7 months in the 6th :)

It will be fun to read about your pregnancy journey one day. I hope this thread is still going by then too

So glad you passed maternal and newborn nursing. It's amazing the difference between a good clinical instructor and a bad one. So glad you had a good one.

That ring is gorgeous!!!!

Pretty 39 weeks tomorrow. It could literally be any day now! The heartburn at the end absolutely sucks!!! It did improve once S got a bit lower and put less pressure on my stomach. Hope you are doing well right now.

It accidently posted this so back to checking other posts


----------



## Flueky88

Camia good luck. I'd definitely test if you are late :)

Kitty bahaha I renember crying at an episode of star wars the clone wars :rofl: the hormones are so crazy at times 

Jez sorry for a bad mental day on Thursday. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Dobby :hugs: you are strong


----------



## Camia

Flueky88 said:


> Camia good luck. I'd definitely test if you are late :)
> 
> Kitty bahaha I renember crying at an episode of star wars the clone wars :rofl: the hormones are so crazy at times
> 
> Jez sorry for a bad mental day on Thursday. Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Dobby :hugs: you are strong

Tested twice now and both BFN but still no af. I'm getting frustrated lol. Boyfriend pointed out today that I'm always "mopey" the day before af starts and I have been today so maybe it'll start tomorrow. Or maybe I'm just done with this not knowing lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Okay so really weird, had to have a scan today, baby is fine, good heartbeat etc, but measuring small. If I’m actually as pregnant as they say I am, I would have got a very positive test at only 2dpo with evening urine which I KNOW is impossible, what could be going on???


Also my HCG level came back at over 62,000 from 2 days ago which seems awfully high especially when they say I’m only 6 weeks!!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I’m not sure. Did you tell them that based on your pregnancy tests it would be impossible to be only 6 weeks? Were they concerned? What prompted the scan? Did you have bleeding?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty I’m not sure. Did you tell them that based on your pregnancy tests it would be impossible to be only 6 weeks? Were they concerned? What prompted the scan? Did you have bleeding?

they said that sometimes the measurements can be a few days out, but over a week out seems really odd! But they didn’t bat an eyelid :shrug: I think they were super busy though so just wanted me out, there was over an hour wait after my appointment was supposed to be and that was in the morning. But yeh I had some bleeding so got called in for a scan


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Congrats on passing. And good luck with your other exams. I'm not a fan of pear shaped stones, but that ring is pretty nice.

kitty - I don't really know what to say, but FX everything is fine.

Dobby - I'm keeping you in my thoughts. <3

AFM, still pg every here. I was considering trying to DTD with SO on Sunday night, but we had plans with my mom to go to a Chinese buffet place today that I like and didn't wanna risk being in labour and having to cancel. So, I thought we'd do it tonight, but he got a little pissy right before bed and I can now hear him snoring. Oh well. Otherwise, things are still going ok. Finished reading my hypnobirthing book, but I've hardly practised with the audio portion. Head's still down and more or less engaged, heartbeat's good, my BP's good (according to the MW appt I had today). So, now it's just a waiting game. I just wish I knew how long labour would take, so I could prepare properly. -.-

Here's a pic of my sister and me. We're due 52 days apart.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty hm well since the heartbeat was good I’m optimistic. Not much to do except wait and see at this point, unfortunately. Hopefully them not being bothered by the week discrepancy means everything’s fine rather than it just being because they were busy. Fx’d the bleeding stops and your little bean grows!

Pretty it’s funny, I wasn’t a fan of pear shaped stones either. I only tried it on because the sales lady told me to lol, and I was quite shocked at how much I liked it on my finger. 
Sorry about no DTD tonight. Perhaps more time for the audio portion of the hypnobirthing will end up being helpful? Either way, fx’d everything goes smoothly when the time comes. That picture of you and your sister is so cute!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty you’re my hero. Not wanting to risk labor for Chinese food is totally a thought process I would have! Great pic and so cool to share this experience with her. Hopefully the kids will be super close cousins!

Kit that is bizarre. Is there any chance the measurements were off by days plus maybe a lost twin? Would account for the high hog. Though I have had singletons with high hcg before. Will you be getting any follow up? If they’re busy, you may have to fight to be heard. I’m sorry. But for now let’s celebrate a hb! That’s major. I’ll be sending all positive thoughts. There was a girl on here with confirmed O from temp and bloods with a single pregnancy detected at 6dpo. So I could easily see a 4 day miscalculation this early. My gun said it’s a big reason they try to avoid scans before 7w


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Pretty you’re my hero. Not wanting to risk labor for Chinese food is totally a thought process I would have! Great pic and so cool to share this experience with her. Hopefully the kids will be super close cousins!
> 
> Kit that is bizarre. Is there any chance the measurements were off by days plus maybe a lost twin? Would account for the high hog. Though I have had singletons with high hcg before. Will you be getting any follow up? If they’re busy, you may have to fight to be heard. I’m sorry. But for now let’s celebrate a hb! That’s major. I’ll be sending all positive thoughts. There was a girl on here with confirmed O from temp and bloods with a single pregnancy detected at 6dpo. So I could easily see a 4 day miscalculation this early. My gun said it’s a big reason they try to avoid scans before 7w

In my head she just didn’t want to do a transvaginal to get a more accurate measurement. Which is fair enough in a way because they were only really checking it wasn’t a molar pregnancy, also in a way because she scanned me so quick I’m hoping for a second baby hiding behind the first that she just didn’t spot :rofl: I think it would be nice having twins, of course hard work but after losing them last year I sort of want some...

Doesn’t matter really I just want a healthy baby, I did get a picture if anyone wants to see the blur!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I’m surprised they didn’t do transvaginal considering how early you are, that’s odd. You’ve got an adorable blur in there :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree with Shae. How are you feeling now? Is the bleeding gone?


----------



## kittykat7210

I was surprised too but there we go! And the bleeding has stopped and I feel terrible (can’t eat, vomiting anything I do eat, exhausted no matter how much sleep I get) but I suppose that’s a good thing :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Right like yeah ladies I feel like absolute s* so I’m good! :rofl: oh pregnancy


----------



## shaescott

Kitty well I’m both sorry and happy for you that you’re so sick lol, it’s a good sign but it sucks!


----------



## Flueky88

Camia how do you track ovulation? Your ovulation date may be off. Has AF arrived?

Kitty oh wow if they didn't do transvaginal this early it can make a huge difference with measurements. It sounds like things are well. When is your next scan or check?

It is so funny how feeling terrible in early pregnancy gives us reassurance. Other than being exhausted I felt pretty good with S I was so scared something was wrong.

Pretty beautiful bump pic! Now I wish I had a sister. Also, love putting off sex to have food without worry of sex starting labor :haha: I hope baby makes his appearance soon. I'm so excited for you!!!


AFM doing okay. Been busy with work. Girls are doing well. I may be getting a new job at wok that would give me the flexibility of working at home part time. 

What's everyone's Halloween plans?


----------



## kittykat7210

I’ve got one this Sunday, hopefully things will have improved! Really good if you get that new job, I’d love the flexibility of being able to work at home sometimes but it’s just not possible with my job!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty is your ultrasound today? Hope it goes well!


----------



## kittykat7210

went fine thanks, baby was In an awkward position so the pictures are terrible but everything still looking good so that’s really hopeful! And In a week baby has grown over 2 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Fantastic kitty! I'd bet they didn't get a good scan last week. In any case, growth is definitely a good sign :) so happy for you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Woohoo! Great news!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty YAY! I’m so happy for you! Pretty sure the scan was inaccurate last week, sounds like baby is growing perfectly!


----------



## shaescott

My cycles are pissing me off ugh, I wish there was a birth control that gave me regular cycles without me puking. I thought I had ovulated on CD19 cuz of spotting (I put a fake opk result in FF based on that assumption), but based on that, I’m 16 dpo and a test at 13 dpo was negative. I spotted again on CD28, I thought I was having a short luteal phase but it only was that day, it stopped. So now I’m confused about when I ovulated. I had a low firm cervix at CD28 so it would be odd if that was O day. It’s so goddamn frustrating that they don’t have non-condom options that are highly effective plus allow for regular cycles. I’m emotional right now though so I’m just being whiny. I know it’s my own fault for not temping, I just have a roommate so I can’t do vaginal temps, it seems weird, and I can’t have my special alarm that’s me yelling at myself to take my temp cuz that’s weird too. Idk. I need a nap.


----------



## shaescott

Lol love how right after I post that I get night sweats which usually indicates my progesterone dropping. Hahahahaha I am unamused with my body


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Kitty - Good to hear you're feeling like shit, I guess. lol And that the baby seems to be progressing well.

Flueky - FX you get the job with more flexibility. And good to hear the girls are doing well.

shae - I seriously don't know much about my cycle comared to you. The only thing I've learned in the last little while is that EWCM means O. lol. Hopefully you can find a method that works well for you, but doesn't make you feel like crap.

AFM, still no baby. I had a MW appt today. She checked me and said I am 0cm dilated, my cervix is partly soft and the soft portion will open a little, but the rest of it is still closed and hard and high. And the head is at -3. So, I'm basically nowhere near ready to deliver. I had Alex 2 days early and I'm about to be in uncharted territory as I'll be overdue at midnight. I'm still working, but I've said my absolute final day will be this Friday the 25th. And then it seems like I'll just be hanging out at home, waiting for things to start. I'm super worried cuz Alex already has a young cousin whose BDay is the 27th and I'm big into Halloween, so I don't wanna be "incapacitated" on that day by either being freshly postpartum, or in actual labour. And I've mentally resigned myself to having an October baby. I'm pretty pissed that my POS body is failing me yet again. Just be ready and let me birth my baby ASAP. Otherwise, our health stats are still ok. And SO has now shot me down twice when I've tried to DTD with him. :/


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’m sorry you’re going overdue :( have you started trying methods to induce labor naturally? I haven’t done extensive research on it but apparently evening primrose oil can help dilate and soften your cervix. I read that sniffing jasmine and clary sage essential oils can help cause contractions but I don’t know if that’s just anecdotal. Pedicures can also help due to the foot massage, there’s a pressure point that can trigger contractions. Oh, and nipple stimulation. To be fair, sometimes these will just cause a few contractions rather than start true labor, but if you’re desperate, it’s worth a shot. Whatever you decide to do (or not do), I hope your cervix starts dilating and baby drops soon so you can give birth in the next few days and be ready for Halloween!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I agree. I’m sorry and I hope you find a better solution long run :(. 

Pretty baby may be waiting? I’ve had a scary amount of teachers go into labor the day after their last day. Like may be psychological. In any case, the longer he bakes the better? But probably no fun for you. So excited to log in and see a baby update! Also part of me wants you to have a Halloween baby cuz that just seems right up your alley ;)


----------



## shaescott

Now I’m thinking maybe I haven’t ovulated at all yet, because my CM has been EW for days now and my cervix is a bit higher today. Jesus Christ I hate weird long cycles :rofl: idk, we’ll find out eventually.

ETA: never mind it’s back to low so idek, I hate my body


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty sorry baby is not cooperating. On a positive not your body can prepare/change quickly so. Midwife at my OB office recommended EPO. I took it three times a day. It supposed to help soften your cervix. Maybe some squats??? I'm sorry, I know end of pregnancy is miserable, I can't imagine overdue. 

Shae sorry for wacky cycles. I still haven't got mine back. I'm thinking I might be lucky and not get it until I'm completely done BFing.


----------



## kittykat7210

More bleeding but this time they won’t scan me until Saturday, really freaking out and I have 3 days to wait and work in between. I don’t want to lose our little baby, it took so long to conceive (had to take meds to even ovulate) I just don’t know what to do. I know I’ve seen baby twice already both times with a heartbeat but I can’t take all this stress...


----------



## Keepsmiling91

kittykat7210 said:


> More bleeding but this time they won’t scan me until Saturday, really freaking out and I have 3 days to wait and work in between. I don’t want to lose our little baby, it took so long to conceive (had to take meds to even ovulate) I just don’t know what to do. I know I’ve seen baby twice already both times with a heartbeat but I can’t take all this stress...

Kit, my bestie had 2 mcs before conceiving her now 3yr old son. She is now pregnant and had spotting which turned into bleeding up to around 10 weeks. She had lots of early scans as was naturally nervous, they didn’t show any problems and HB etc. It was until she got to about 10w they saw a ‘subchorionic hematoma’ which was the cause for the bleeding. She’s now 26w with a healthy baby girl. I know it must be so scary being pregnant after losses. You’ve seen the HB, and there are a lot of perfectly normal explanations for spotting in 1st tri. Hope you’re ok, xx


----------



## Flueky88

Kit it may just be sch. I had it with V, I didn't spot with mine but it's common to spot with sch. Try to remain positive for now and I'll be thinking of you are little peanut. I'm sorry you have to wait until Saturday though


----------



## DobbyForever

Big hugs Kit. How are you feeling now? I’ve also had friends bleed throughout their pregnancy. Hopefully your scan tomorrow goes well

Pretty thinking about you as well.


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Big hugs Kit. How are you feeling now? I’ve also had friends bleed throughout their pregnancy. Hopefully your scan tomorrow goes well
> 
> Pretty thinking about you as well.

bit nervous for tomorrow, Lewis can’t get the day off but luckily MIL said she can come which helps as I was nervous to go alone. I still don’t feel wonderful so FX bubs is hanging on, still get the occasional brown spotting on wiping but it’s so much better than it was a few days ago! Hoping for an easy rest of my pregnancy!

thank you everyone for your comments and support, we have seen a heartbeat at 8 weeks which is so so promising and I’m clinging on to that hope, maybe if all goes well I’ll have another picture to hang on the fridge!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty fx’d for a good scan tomorrow! I’m pretty optimistic, I think your lil tater tot is all safe and cozied up in there!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty did you have your scan?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty did you have your scan?

yes thank you, all still good but they can’t figure out the reason for the bleeding!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi little bean! Glad everything is still looking good. Sorry they don’t know what is causing the bleeding.


----------



## Jezika

Hey Kitty I’m so glad all is well with little bean. I had bleeding in first tri too and it drove me around the bend. It seemed like every time I’d go for a scan and feel reassured, I’d start bleeding again directly after. Thankfully it stopped in second tri. They didn’t say what it was but figured it was a sensitive cervix.


----------



## Jezika

Pretty can’t wait to keep checking in to hear about labour! I know first hand how much it sucks going overdue. It’s safe to say I was a mess in many ways. I ended up taking the first induction date they offered despite having been very against it prior (I also did the hypnobirthing course).


----------



## Jezika

Also where is Gigs?!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty awww your little bean looks perfect! Sorry they can’t figure out the cause of the bleeding, but if baby is growing and has a heartbeat I think you’re probably okay, just keeping an eye on it with scans seems smart. 

Jez omg I didn’t even realize Gigs has been gone a while, there’s so many people to keep track of. I hope she’s okay and just took a break.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty, I was an unexplained bleeder with my last 2 babies. I had multiple scans with both, and there was never a reason. It does happen!  So glad baby Kitty is doing fine!

Pretty- Baby watch is ON!!! Good luck, and I can't wait to read of baby boy #2's birth!

Maybe Gigs is taking a break. I know sometimes life gets complicated and busy.

Shae- I never did find BC that agreed with me. Hopefully you can find something that doesn't mess with you as much.

Guys, my baby nugget Charlotte turns 2 a week from today!!!! She's growing so fast!


----------



## wookie130

My girls...


----------



## shaescott

Wookie awwww they’re such cuties! I can’t believe Charlotte is nearly two, that’s crazy. Time flies!


----------



## Jezika

Wow they are both so gosh darn cute, Wooks. Hope Charlotte has a lovely birthday next week.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey Ladies. Sorry, this is gonna be a bit of a selfish post. 

So, I woke up just before 3am to cramping. After about 30 mins, I'd had about 5 more cramps I had to really breathe through. As I'm typing this, it's 4:28am and I've had several more cramps, lasting 25-40 secs. Standing seems to make them come closer together and my waters are still intact. So, I think it's safe to assume my labour has started. 

I'm at SO's place right now. I just packed up like 4 days worth of clothing and PJs for Alex. SO's clothing is all folded and put aside, so he can pack that when he wakes up. 

Once I'm done typing this up, I'm gonna have a small bowl of cereal and then lay back down and try to sleep a little more. Dunno if I'll be in any state to update after this (if this is indeed the blessed event), so wish me luck and I'll let you all know how it goes.

Oh, and SO has already said he's ok with the name Matthew. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Sounds like labor has begun, I hope you get the birth experience you want and baby Matthew is healthy. You got this!

Kitty yay for healthy baby!!

Wookie they are gorgeous. It's hard to believe C is nearly 2!


----------



## kittykat7210

Pretty labour sounds like it’s started, good luck!

wookie how crazy, time flies so fast! I still can’t believe eves is 2 already either! They look so happy and loving towards each other it’s lovely!


----------



## Jezika

Ahhh Pretty! I can’t wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty good luck! You’ve got this!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey again everyone. Just gonna keep this short cuz I'm on my phone. I'll make a longer post when I can get to an actual computer. 

So, yesterday was the big day. Matthew Werner Thomas [last name] came into the world at 9:53pm at my house. 10lbs 3oz, 56cm, head circumference of 37cm. Labour took pretty much 19 hours and I had to have my water broken 23 mins before he was born. 

That's all for now. Here are a few pics. :)


----------



## shaescott

Congrats Pretty! He’s an adorable chunky baby! 10 lbs is crazy, you’re superwoman!


----------



## pacificlove

Congratulations pretty! Wow,10 lbs you are super mamma! 


My sister in-law is having a rough go with her birth. Been in early labor for 3 days and actual slow labor the last 24 hours without much progress. She was due on the 23rd... Hospital keeps sending her home because she isn't dialated far enough yet.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty you are super woman! I don't think I could deal with labor pains for 19 hours and push out. 10lb baby.. Can't wait to hear your story and also he's gorgeous.


----------



## Jezika

Huge congrats Pretty! I’m totally in awe that you went ahead with a natural homebirth, and with a 10lb3oz bundle! Superwoman indeed! He’s such a handsome little guy!


----------



## kittykat7210

Hey ladies can I just ask a question, was everyone’s second labour quicker than their first? Only I’m a bit worried because Evie was only 9 hours from 0cm to in arms and would have been sooner had they allowed me to start pushing when I was 10cm and not made me wait 3 hours! I’m too scared for a home birth because of having shoulder dystocia with my tiny little Evie! (She was only 6lb 13oz!) and I lost well over a pint of blood and had retained placenta #-o


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty first labor was 6 and my 2nd was 3 hours. We made it to the hospital in time. Not by a lot of time but nonetheless we made it. I'd recommend having plans in place for childcare and if contractions are regular, drop E off asap! Once I realized mine were regular I called our sitter and we dropped V off around the hour mark of when contractions began. Then we had a 30 minute drive to the hospital. Also, maybe be prepared for mindset of labor without pain reliever.


----------



## wookie130

Beautiful baby boy, Pretty! He's perfect! I am so glad you had a successful homebirth too. So glad he's finally arrived!


----------



## shaescott

I hope everyone had a lovely Halloween! I ended up bringing my sister trick or treating lol, we definitely got judged a little. I dressed up as Ginny Weasley. What did everyone do, did you dress up your kids?


----------



## Flueky88

You'd make a good Ginni, Shae. S was Snow White and V was Belle. I dressed as Maleficent. Pics later.


----------



## kittykat7210

We didn’t do anything, Evie doesn’t understand so decided not to go out this year, might do next year though!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey everyone. Sorry it took so long for this reply. Ya know, mother of 2 life. lol

So, ya, I started having contractions at 3am and their frequency varied depending on if I was standing or laying down. But I don't think I went for more than like 12 mins without having one for the whole labour. I kept my 1:15pm MW appt and was told I was 3-4cm. With Alex, it took me 19 hours to get to that point. This time, it took 10. She told us to go back to my place and she'd meet us there shortly. She checked me again at 4:30 and said I was pretty much 6cm. She could stretch me to almost 8cm, but it wouldn't stay stretched. And 100% effaced. I can't remember the exact time, but it probably wasn't too long after that I started using the gas and it was so awesome. She checked me again around 8-ish and I was about 7-8cm. She said that if she broke my water, it would probably help me progress to 10cm, but if the fluid wasn't clear, we'd definitely have to go to the hospital. I said I'd take that risk and the fluid was still clear, thank God. She broke my water at 9:30 and I ended up on my knees, holding onto SO as he sat on the couch. I was still using the gas and really felt the urge to push. I don't think he was crowning yet when they suggested I'd maybe do better on my back on the couch. So, I moved there and continued pushing and he was out 23 mins after my water being broken. Looking back at the video, I know I wasn't using the gas anymore once he started coming out. I can't remember if I was using it again to deliver the placenta, but I definitely did when she was checking me for tearing. I had a 2nd degree tear again and did get a handful of stitches. So, that's my story. I'm definitely proud of myself for what I did. Jury's still out on how I feel for needing the gas, but I did do the major pushing without it.

So far, he's not the best at sleeping at night/by himself, but he did just do a 4 hour stretch alone in his bassinet last night, so hopefully he'll just get better from there. Alex is very slowly warming up to him, but still not quite sure what to make of him. We'll get there though. And SO said to me (sorta jokingly) a few days ago "so, that was super traumatic and you don't wanna do that again, right?" and I said "well, they have these really great drugs at the hospital." and he goes "what? so, you do it naturally once and then you're done?" But anyway, as it stands, I think I'd be leaning more towards a home birth again for #3. I'm healing better and quicker than the first time and I know that the pain doesn't last forever.

Kitty - My first took 27 hours, but I was helped along with pitocin and an epi for 8 of those hours. Second took 19 hours with no drugs.

shae - Alex was Leo from TMNT and Matthew was a skeleton, the exact same costume my nephew wore 7 years earlier. :)

Also, thank you so much everyone for your well wishes and congrats. I'll post some more pics, but it'll probably take me a few posts to share everything. lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42




----------



## PrettyInInk42




----------



## DobbyForever

Halloween was a bust over here. A had a meltdown after one house. It really sucks and I know people say don’t compare kids. Obviously I love my kid the way he is and I’d never change him nor do I regret him, but sometimes I just really can’t handle the ASD or the delays in everything.

But his futbol skills are on the up and up still so no complaints there.

He was Toothless and I wore a mother of dragons shirt.

In other news I officially have a crush on his gym teacher lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty wonderful story. Sorry for tearing. Also, I'm jealous that gas isn't an option for me and possibly the rest of the US. I love the pics of your Halloween costumes. S wouldn't sleep by herself until I sleep trained just after 4 months . I loved and hated it all the same. Love the sweet cuddles but she would hardly let me do anything but hold her (asleep or awake)


Dobby sorry Halloween was a bust. We just stopped ny grandparents as itt was 40 sone degrees and raining. Oh and tornado warnings.... lovely.


----------



## Flueky88

Aren't they dolls?!


----------



## Jezika

Flueks they don’t allow gas in the US? Or just not at home?

Dobs, sorry halloween was a bust. Any pics of you together though?

Love all these cute Halloween photos. Pretty, such a cute baby skeleton you have there :D

Here are Tilly and me.


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, is gas just oxygen or is it something else? The only "gas" I know is "laughing gas" which I've only really heard of just being used for dental procedures. Tilly is so cute in her costume and you too!


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Jez, is gas just oxygen or is it something else? The only "gas" I know is "laughing gas" which I've only really heard of just being used for dental procedures. Tilly is so cute in her costume and you too!

Yeh it’s the same thing, it’s bedside at every labour and what the midwives prefer you to use! Annoyingly I couldn’t get it to work, Lewis could work it but every time I took a breathe through it no matter how hard I tried I couldn’t activate the thing so I never actually got any!


----------



## Flueky88

Okay then yes oxygen is definitely available for hospital birthing. Home births aren't done in my region to my knowledge so not sure if it's available. 

I for some reason imagined gas as something for pain relief :rofl: so not really jealous now, pretty.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Okay then yes oxygen is definitely available for hospital birthing. Home births aren't done in my region to my knowledge so not sure if it's available.
> 
> I for some reason imagined gas as something for pain relief :rofl: so not really jealous now, pretty.

Sorry, It is a pain relief, it’s laughing gas, I had it when I dislocated my hip years ago, it’s pretty good, I just couldn’t get it to work during labour!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks it’s nitrous oxide, many US hospitals are starting to offer it on labor units now. The hospital I had my OB clinical in offered nitrous. It’s 50-50 oxygen and nitrogen, which I think is a different proportion than the dental work one. I definitely want a hospital that offers it because it’s the only pain relief I’d be okay with, since I want a mostly natural birth.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae and kitty thank you for clarification. I'm sure it'll come to my region in US eventually but my region tends to be a bit behind times in most things. It would have been nice to have something for pain relief with S. I had absolutely nothing for labor or delivery with her. The breathing techniques helped tremendously and thank goodness she was a small baby.


----------



## claireybell

Hi ladies

Sorry been MIA, me & SO been going through a real s**t time, getting better i hope but it kind of consumes you so ive not been on my phone an awful lot.. 

Ive grazed through the last 3/4 pages, apologies.. 

Ahhhhh Pretty huuuuuge congratulations Mumma <3 wow 10lbs u super gal! He’s completely gorgeous hun xx loving all the pics :)

Kitty i hope your feeling ok & your bleeding has now stopped?! I wonder if they couldn’t detect the reason for the bleeding, did they do a speculum & check your cervix? When i was bleeding at 32wks they checked mine & cervix was closed but i had blisters on my cervix due to hormone changes, its very common & they burst & more bleeding with it when aggravated eg Sex etc.. after that me & SO only had pull out sex lol! Hope your yukkiness has started easing off

Hayden is now officially Crawling but super slow, like a Sloth :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

I did. We had a few pre halloween events so I got him in his costume. We had a festival at daycare, a party at his gym, and a festival at my job. His fall photos at school are to die for. I’ll share those when I get the actual files. I decided I had about a $50 budget for costumes, but once I saw Toothless I blew it all on him. Then Target had the MoD shirt on sale a week before Halloween so I got to wear that to our gym party. The staff was amused haha

Love everyone’s pictures!


----------



## DobbyForever

These just crack me up lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs he’s soooo cuuuuute!!!!

CB I hope things get less sh*tty between you and your SO. 

AFM I’m on CD50 and very unamused.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks Clairey, still feel like crap, vomiting at work and home and I’m fed up now. Can’t afford the time off either with it coming up to Christmas, managing to keep more down than I was but not enough to properly sustain me! Bleeding has stopped now and fx for good, they did speculum the first time but not the second, no clues as to why but whatever, baby is okay, hopefully nothing too dramatic in the next 2 weeks before my scan.

dobs he is so adorable and I LOVE that costume!


----------



## claireybell

Thanks Shae :) 

Awww Dobby cute piccys hehe! 

Kitty im glad all is going ok atm :hugs: pg sickness is rubbish but all for a good thing, did u have this much sickness with Evie?


----------



## DobbyForever

Here’s his fall school pics


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit oh no! That sucks having to go in when you feel poorly :(. Hopefully next tri is less rough

Cb hugs I’m glad things on are the mend but I get it. It’s draining. Takes time to recover.

Shae sorry about the long a* cycle!

Pretty officially congrats! Glad you had a home birth and were able to still celebrate Halloween!


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Thanks Shae :)
> 
> Awww Dobby cute piccys hehe!
> 
> Kitty im glad all is going ok atm :hugs: pg sickness is rubbish but all for a good thing, did u have this much sickness with Evie?

I was sick a lot with Evie but i never had problems with food, I wanted to eat and could eat whatever but just I threw up a lot, this time a lot of food makes me feel ill and I don’t want to eat and when I do I still throw it up so it’s a lot harder because nothing even tastes like food


----------



## claireybell

Ohhh food aversions aswell! I had that with Nuala it was awful! I couldn’t eat Ham, Pesto, coffee was another & a few others uhh! Feel your pain hun, hugs! I couldn’t even stand feeding our Cats their wet cat food it made me gag most mornings lol! 

Ah Dobby A’s preschool/daycare photos are sooooo cute <3 The last pic with his cheeky cute smile is heart melting :) 

Shae thats a loooooong cycle im sorry.. do u still have your iud fitted?


----------



## claireybell

A latest photo of Hayden & his lil friend who is 6wks younger, Hayden is on the right :)


----------



## claireybell

Pic :)


----------



## claireybell

No idea why its posted twice lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly cb he’s probably laughing cuz he’s thinking about throwing that pumpkin at the photographer because he’s really into throwing things/being silly rn :rofl:

Hayden’s hair and expression are priceless! That’s so nice to have a friend so close in age.

I have a headache. I hate daylight savings lol. I had to get blackout curtains and learned the hard way about wall studs. So it’s only secured by 3/4 screws lol. We got up at 5 instead of 4 though. So overall win I guess


----------



## claireybell

HAhaha that’s cracked me up Dobby :haha: I remember Riley went through a stage of hitting & throwing things, if I could see he was gonna slap another child il intervene but then he would look to throw something eek lol! Thank goodness that stage passed real quick!

UK had the clocks go bk an hr the other wknd & its thrown off Haydens sleeping pfft! But in the Spring when they went forward an hr, Nuala took HOURS to switch off & pass out at bedtime as it was so light still! 

Has anyone here had experience of night terrors for toddlers/preschool age? Nuala has been awful going to bed this past wk or so & crying uncontrollably etc , eventually falls asleep & then wakes early doors like 3/4am up crying & wanting cuddles & then she wakes Hayden who doesn’t wake until 4:30ish usually urhhhh!! Im so tired! SO has brought her into our bed a couple of times but im worried shes gonna do that out of routine now like back when she was 1/2yrs old! You settle her, leave the room & she just cries into screaming ohhhhhhhhhhh :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Aiden just has nightmares. But it’s better now. My friends kid is having night terrors after having been a fantastic sleeper for over a year. She’d be out 7-7. But she also started to hate her dad. She she only has night terrors on days when she either hears people talk about him, she knows he’s coming to visit, or she sees him.

Does she have a lovey? I just talked to my OT about a weighted blanket for Aiden because so many people brought it up but she was very hesitant to suggest one, even with his sensory seeking behavior. Hopefully it passes soon!

Right! The teacher at daycare started teaching him to play catch so it’s like he throws everything now lol. It’s hilarious and terrifying


----------



## Jezika

Tilly has had night terrors on and off for a while now. Since she sleeps with us, it’s super jarring when she suddenly screams right next to me while I’m sleeping. Most of the time she stays asleep but shouts stuff in her sleep while upset (actually it’s more like sleep tantrums, judging by the content), but once it was a totally panicked blood curdling scream and lots of crying that really freaked me out and she needed rocking back to sleep. The other day she said she dreamed that Daddy went out running with her and then ran off and left her. Poor thing. She often claims to dream about monsters eating her, but I’m skeptical about that one because she likes monsters.


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe it’s a developmental thing? They’re starting to process that the world is actually freaking terrifying but haven’t learned to regulate that fear so it comes exploding out in dreams?


----------



## shaescott

Jez I distinctly remember having a nightmare when I was a kid (maybe 3-4 years old) in which my mother abandoned me at a mall. I’m pretty sure it’s a normal fear/nightmare for that age. I don’t remember worrying about that happening outside that dream, so I’d say Dobs’ theory makes sense. It’s so weird that I remember a select few nightmares from my childhood. When I was like 4, I had the falling dream, and I remember that I was sitting on my bed, the bed was falling, and the walls of the void were white. I also had a dream that I was being chased by ghosts and they caught me and tickled me, which was terrifying because I hate being tickled. My parents thought it was hilarious, but I was unamused :rofl:


----------



## claireybell

She has a couple of cuddly Teddy’s that she loves but now we cant get her in the bed at bedtime, she gets all upset?! I wonder if she had awful couple of dreams & now she doesn’t want to go to bed to sleep incase of same dream maybe?!! Shes fallen asleep in sofa now 3 nights running & tbh I’m getting a lil bit annoyed with it, it took us 2yrs to get to to stop crying when waking at night, i hope its not a habit thing starting... her childminder said it could very well be a developmental thing esp with starting preschool etc.. their lil brains dont stop when they’re asleep 

Oh Jez that must be horrible esp when shes right there snoozing in between you both bless her

Lol is A’ good at catching Dobs? Nuala cups her hands lol

Shae haha that cracked me up! Id hate a dream of being tickled aswell how funny!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Everyone's Halloween costumes looked great. :)

CB - Sorry that Nuala is having night terrors. Alex will wake up in the middle of the night sometimes, crying, but it's usually when we stay at my place and he's in a room by himself, as opposed to right beside SO and me at his condo. So, I dunno if it's a terrors thing or an alone thing. Either way, one of us just goes in and comforts him until he falls back to sleep.
Hayden looks so cute. Was it a happy coincidence that they're both wearing stars?

Dobby - A's getting so big. :) Sorry that he kinda lost it so early into trick or treating.

kitty - That sucks that you're feeling so sick. FX it eases up really soon. Yay that your bleeding has stopped though.

AFM, working on getting used to this new normal. I feel like it wouldn't be so hard if SO and I already had our own place. Matthew is still not sleeping by himself at night, but it's still early days. At the moment, the only time that it seems like he's guarenteed to be sleeping around 6-9pm, so I can actually make dinner without being distracted. Otherwise, he's doing well. Likes to eat and is pretty good at keeping his milk down. At 10 days old, he was weighing 9lbs 15oz. 4oz down from his birth weight, so I expect him to be back up to (if not over) his birth weight at his next appt on Thursday. I feel like I'm recovering fairly quickly and well. And Alex seems to be warming up to the baby well too. :)

Oh, and here are Alex's school pics.


----------



## claireybell

Lovely photos of your boys Pretty <3 I love the sleeping on daddy one :)

Hayden wasn’t sleeping at least 4/5 hrs straight until about 3/4 wks old & sleeping through around 8wks id say, that be 9pm-6am, id love it if he did that now haha! He sleeps 630ish - 4am zzzzzzzZ! No doubt bubba Matthews sleep will improve hun, i def recommend the ‘Little Ones’ app & sleep programmes if he doesn’t play ball lol

Im glad Alex is warming up to him though, its a shock to their system when they’re so little, they be so close growing up though, Nuala was 2yrs 4months when Hayden was born & she crawls around on the floor with him now haha :hugs:

Ooooh Kitty, when is your 12wk scan?? How u feeling now? 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kittykat7210

claireybell said:


> Lovely photos of your boys Pretty <3 I love the sleeping on daddy one :)
> 
> Hayden wasn’t sleeping at least 4/5 hrs straight until about 3/4 wks old & sleeping through around 8wks id say, that be 9pm-6am, id love it if he did that now haha! He sleeps 630ish - 4am zzzzzzzZ! No doubt bubba Matthews sleep will improve hun, i def recommend the ‘Little Ones’ app & sleep programmes if he doesn’t play ball lol
> 
> Im glad Alex is warming up to him though, its a shock to their system when they’re so little, they be so close growing up though, Nuala was 2yrs 4months when Hayden was born & she crawls around on the floor with him now haha :hugs:
> 
> Ooooh Kitty, when is your 12wk scan?? How u feeling now?
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx

12 week scan is on the 18th, and I feel okay, lost 8lbs in 3 weeks but Ive only lost 1lb this week and I’ve only puked twice today so it’s definitely getting better!

bit worried about Evie, she’s not gained any weight (in fact she’s lost a little) in the last 6 months, she only weighs 23lbs, meaning she’s only gained about 5lbs in well over a year and 16lbs since she was born. But she eats all the time! Honestly it’s crazy how much she can demolish. I don’t want to be labelled a bad mum if I take her to the doctor, I don’t want them to think we’re not feeding her!!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty based on your ticker she’s 26 months? According to the girls 0-36 month growth chart she’s at the 5th percentile for her age, but is she short? If so she might be a higher percentile by height. From a quick web search it’s possible that she’s not gaining because she’s becoming more active and losing the baby fat, BUT I would always say to err on the size of caution and just call your doctor, tell them she’s eating loads but hasn’t gained in 6 months, and see what they say. If she’s fatigued, lack of interest, missing milestones, etc. that’s a cause for concern. If she’s active and behaving normally then it might be nothing. But again, I’d call just to be safe.


----------



## kittykat7210

she Is short yeh, she’s gone from 90th percentile at birth to 20th percentile now, she’s always hungry but she’s energetic and is not lethargic xx


----------



## shaescott

Kitty then she’s probably fine but I’d call the doctor at some point just to be sure. Always better safe than sorry!


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree. It’s worth mentioning if it concerns you. I second Shae though, and any doctor would see she clearly isn’t starved and you are not a bad mom. A is 29lbs. He’s much higher in percentile for weight than height. I get grilled every time we go in. I’m like this kid is active all the live long day. He does two hours of gym each weekend plus another five running around parks or beaches. Kid is not fat. He’s built like a football player like all the men in both sides of his family. You just have to know your truth. I know my friends kid used to outweigh A, but in the last year he’s overtaken her by a lot. I forget exactly where she’s at now, but it’s solidly much less than A. Not even close.


----------



## Jezika

Kitty, Tilly only weighs around... I don’t even know... I want to say 26lbs? But I remember her basically not putting on any weight for like a year and seemed to be stuck at 23lbs! I wasn’t too worried though. Now I’m wondering whether I should be. I was always really skinny as a child but ultimately turned out fine so I will like it’s probably all fine. I guess I’ll see what the doc says at her three-year checkup in a few weeks.


----------



## claireybell

Kitty eeeeee im so excited for you & your scan tomorrow :hugs: My sister suffered awful sickness with her last Baby so much so that she was lighter in weight after she had him than she was pre-pg lol! 

Most people i know that have had girls, they always seem to be very petite & slow down with growth & minimal weight gain, Nualas eating isn’t brilliant tbh, she’ll eat brekkie & pig out on lunch but wont really eat anything for afternoon tea/dinner time unless is involves Chips #eyeroll but she doesnt seem to have grown at all in the last year, she’s so tiny but girls are alot smaller in growth/weight gain than Boys - well i have found this! Riley & Hayden are chubber lil porkers as youngens & toddlers, Boys generally are bigger as babies, their body frames are completely diff to girls.. i wouldnt stress about it but you could always give your health visitor a call hun, has Evie had her 2yr health visitor check yet? Nuala was 2.5yrs when she had hers... on the smaller centile but generally within her BMI apparently


----------



## kittykat7210

No one called to see her about a 2 year check up, I tried asked and they said they would be get to me then just never did! She was playing with another little girl her age (well slightly older) on thursday, I’ll post a picture without the other little girls face in it so you can see the size difference, it’s crazy!


----------



## Flueky88

CB are things any better right now? Glad to see you back :)

Shae how's classes going?

Kitty, looks like E is on the normal to shorter side. It's probably just her normal body size and weight by genetics. V is huge for her age, but DH and I are tall so it's in her genes to be taller and a bit heavier due to her height . She was 29 lbs at 2 year check up, but she was also just over 3 feet tall. She is starting to fit into 4t. She is not your average sized 2 year old but she is still normal just like it sounds E might be smaller than average 2 y.o. but she's normal ;)


----------



## wookie130

Charlotte's only on the 20th percentile for weight, and in the 29th for height. We must just have petite little gals, huh?

Here's some Halloween pics (late):

Ozzy's Miles Morales from Spiderman
Hannah's Rainbow Dash from My Little Pony
Char is some weird Llama/unicorn thing...


----------



## wookie130

Pretty, I loved the pics from your birth! You will cherish those forever. Your boys' Halloween costumes were sweet!

Kitty...so sorry you're feeling icky. I don't miss the pregnancy sickness. It's awful.

Dobby- How beautiful is your son, seriously!!! Those curls!!!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you guys for all the support regarding Evie, I do think she’s fine, just little, I spoke to my cousin (a health visitor) and she said it really isn’t anything to worry about, it’s just she’s so active and never stops! 

All went well with the scan, nub theory suggests another girl but I honestly think it could go either way!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks classes are going well! I’m very stressed but my grades are fine so it’s good enough for me. 

Wooks such cute costumes!

Kitty awwww yay for ultrasound! Do you have a preference for gender this time around?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kitty - Glad to hear your scan went well. And I'm sure everything's fine with Evie. Can't really comment from my own experience though. Alex was a little over 3' at his 2 year check up and 31.5lbs. And I expect Matthew to be a big boy too. lol

wookie - Aww, they look so cute. :)

AFM, Matthew was 10lbs 13oz when he was weighed at 17 days old. The MW said he seems to be doing really well, so his next appt isn't til the 28th, when he'll be exactly a month old. I fully expect him to be well over 11lbs, despite the fact that I dunno if I'm making enough milk. I'm able to pump maybe around 6-10 fl oz on top of feedings (due to time restraints, not lack of supply), but he wants to feed for a while sometimes. Maybe it's cluster feeding. Maybe he's not getting enough. Maybe it's just a comfort thing. He can sleep for decent stretches though, so he's probably fine. FX I can keep it up for at least 10 months, like with Alex, but I'm also already looking forward to when he starts solids. lol. Speaking of Alex, he only has 2 more days of subsidy-covered daycare before we start paying for him to be part-time next week. And I'm already wondering what I'm supposed to do with him at home 2 extra days a week, especially since the weather is just gonna be getting colder. But I'll figure it out, I guess. He seems to be getting better by the day with Matthew. It's still just little interactions, but they're sweet. And I'm doing ok. Healing nicely and quickly, as far as I'm concerned. Been able to get out a few times to run quick errands while my mom watches Matty. Still have a bit of paperwork to do here and there, but I hope to have that done soon. And no house hunting news.


----------



## claireybell

Awww Kitty lovely scan piccy my love <3 It does look quite girly but i guess u never know hehe! Were your dates spot on or has your due date moved at all? 

Pretty good to hear your healing well & baby Matthew seems to be feeding well :) loving the cute Batman onesie pic hehe! I bet Alex seems huuuge in comparison to him now even though hes still a lil un, I remember Gigs saying after she was changing Lev’s nappy in comparison to Myles he seemed like a fully grown man lol! Or something along those lines :haha: 

Wookie i love your photos of Halloween dress up hehe very cute :hugs: hope you are well aswell 

Thanks Flueks, yeah things are a lil better & getting there but not brilliant.. not helping the fact that’s Hayden still in our bedroom & now Nuala climbs over her stairgate & waltz’ in our bedroom in the middle of the night! Then she cries & screams when we take her back upstairs, shes really testing our patience atm & then she wakes Hayden & Riley up! 

Your photos you were tagged on fb were lovely of you & your wee family, cant believe how much Serena has grown now its crazy :) Hows Serenas sleeping at night now? Is she good with the childminder?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby A's fall pics look wonderful!!! He is so cute with that curly hair.

Pretty I'm glad things seem to be going well. Holy crap, 6 to 10 oz after feeding?! I feel a touch jealous. I seem to produce an oz per hour between both breasts so I wouldn't be able to produce that unless I go a long time between feeding or pumping. Then again an oversupply has it's own problems so I should be thankful for my just enougher status.

Awesome on his weight gain. S wasn't quite 17lbs when I weighed her at 8.5 months. She is small weight wise but creeping up the percentiles.


CB you're welcome. I hope they continue to improve. Thank you, they are great photos and I'm anxious to see the rest, I should get them Monday. I know she's starting to take off in her growth. She's always been tall compared to her weight but seems both are creeping up now. She's been sleeping from 7 to 530 or 630 for around a month now and I'm too lazy to wake for a middle of thenight pump. She is great for our sitter too. My only issue is they want me to increase the amount in her bottles but I can't keep up with that. I've read bf babies only drink max 4 oz at a time even when they're older like S. 

AFM really quick update as the girls have both woken and DH is working. 1. We may not ttc a 3rd, just going to wait to readdress. 2. I'm waiting to transition to a new positionat work, I'll be able to work from home 3 days a week! I'm very excited for this opportunity:)


----------



## kittykat7210

I got moved forward 3 days, but Evie was moved forward 2 days so I’m not worried! 

I am surprised that I’m feeling a bit disappointed with the girly nub, even though it’s not definite I’m still a little sad about the possibility of not having a boy and I didn’t think I would be! Lewis has already said absolutely not to a third, because he wouldn’t want to try for a third and end up with 3 girls. Obviously it’s not set in stone and there is a possibility that this one could be a boy but yeh I just don’t know really. I’m shocked to be feeling gender disappointment because I genuinely thought I didn’t mind!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hi ladies, 
Sorry for the selfish post- I do always quietly read along.

Just saw how far gone you were in your ticker *kit* and my first thought was ooh perfect timing for nub theory! So glad u posted a pic I’m always zooming in on people’s scans looking for the nub lol , agreed looking very girly, long and forked x 

So I’m booked in for some sort of contraception next week (thinking of the copper coil?) would love to hear anyone’s experiences, anyway I’ve just started having sex again. Once last Friday night/early hrs sat morning. Took this because I had 3 tests in the drawer and of course it had s faint something , and I always like to share with you all lol CD 24 I think? But since having Theo my cycles have ranged from 23 days to 46 days being the longest x


----------



## shaescott

Keeps I do see something, mostly on the top one. Do you mean you DTD a week before yesterday and Friday? So you could be 7-8 dpo? I would test again to see if there’s more of something


----------



## kittykat7210

Keeps I also see something but I had very similar looking tests that gave me a number of false positives when we were ttcing this one xx


----------



## wookie130

Keeps, I do see something on both of those tests, and on my screen, neither are squinters. Time will tell!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I think I’ve had it before though where ovulation gave a line on a hpt. I don’t have anymore and would normally be first to order some, but I don’t really think it was anything x


----------



## kittykat7210

***TRIGGER WARNING***


Spoiler: Don’t read if sensitive
I’ve just received a 1/340 chance of Down syndrome on the NT combined test. Just above the cut off for NHS diagnostic testing. I’m freaking out. I know I won’t be able to handle A Down syndrome child. I just can’t do it, I feel like all my dreams are being shattered right in front of me. I’m an awful person for this I know, but i want to get the harmony test because if it comes back positive I’m 99% sure I’d get an abortion. I’m in floods of tears and absolute panic because I know this makes me a fucking god awful person/mother but I just know that I wouldn’t be able to handle it. I can’t even speak to one for 10 seconds let alone care for one for life! I’m so scared right now, I never thought I’d get an abortion, ever. But I’m genuinely considering it. I couldn’t put it up for adoption because it would be Evie’s full sibling and no one adopts Down syndrome kids, they just don’t. I’m so conflicted and feeling so terrible I just don’t know what to do

I’m not even sure why I’m writing this I just need to talk.


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Oooh Kit, sorry I’m not completely clued up on the numbers but that still sounds low risk? So they think ur odds are 1 in every 340 babies? I’ve heard a lot of people get a higher than average Risk result with those tests and it turn out to be nothing. You are not wrong for venting your feelings, that is how you feel right now and it’s totally valid. Sending lots of love to you xx 

quick update - FRER BFN.. all good x


----------



## kittykat7210

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Oooh Kit, sorry I’m not completely clued up on the numbers but that still sounds low risk? So they think ur odds are 1 in every 340 babies? I’ve heard a lot of people get a higher than average Risk result with those tests and it turn out to be nothing. You are not wrong for venting your feelings, that is how you feel right now and it’s totally valid. Sending lots of love to you xx
> 
> quick update - FRER BFN.. all good x
> 
> View attachment 1073968

thanks keeps, we’ve decided to fork out for the NIPT test, the results will be either <1/10,000 or >99/100. It’s £400 which we really can’t afford but I can’t deal with another 6 months of constant worry. I already feel like I can no longer enjoy the pregnancy and it honestly feels awful. I was so excited and it literally feels heartbreaking, I wish we hadn’t told people we were pregnant. I don’t want the questions right now


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit. Big hugs. 


Spoiler
I know that’s scary. Can you get another test with a discount? I know here we have some gyns that do a cash discount or a payment plan. If you feel that strongly, I think knowing would better long run.

You’re valid. I had to walk A today and cried because I feel like I’ve been cheated out of motherhood with his delays and ASD and SPDs. Like I love him and wouldn’t change anything and I couldn’t imagine nor do I wish I had another kid. But I do wish I had him without the delays. Then I feel like a crap mom for feeling that way but it’s true


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps idk if it’s my phone but I see a shadow of a line


----------



## wookie130

Well...Kitty...honestly, if these results are from the nuchal translucency scan/test, this can be HIGHLY inaccurate. The Harmony, Verify, or MaterniT21 are very, very accurate, so if you take one of those, you'll know for certain if baby has Down Syndrome, or one of the other chromosomal conditions that those test for, such as Edwards, Pateau's, etc.

I am sorry you're so stressed about this. Some of my very favorite people on Earth have Down Syndrome. It is a different parenting journey, but it can be wonderful. Parenting ANY child is challenging for different reasons. Good luck! One day at a time. ❤


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty sorry you are feeling distressed about the results. The odds are still greatly in your favor of not having down syndrome. If 1/100 is 1% then 1/340 is less than 1% chance. Pretty good odds if you ask me. Is there another test other than harmony you could do?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I would ask your OB if there’s any other tests you can do that are cheaper? Maybe one that tests baby’s DNA to know for sure about any trisomy?

Also keeps are you sure it was negative irl cuz if I up the contrast and stuff I get this

it doesn’t look pink to me so maybe an evap but just double check maybe?


----------



## kittykat7210

There’s the amniocentesis test which makes sure but they’ll only do if I get a high NIPT (harmony) test. Which I will do if I get said high result. It’s just waiting for the results of the NIPT (I get the test on Sunday) then going from there. It’s just a bit of a shock really, I’m only 24 so the risk being so high for my age is really worrying me! There’s nothing I can do to change it so I guess it’s a waiting game!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh. I was throwing myself a pity party thinking about how depressed I am and A knocked something over on his foot. Had to take him to the ER to get stitches. I feel like such a shit mom. He had to miss gym tomorrow and school on Monday (at least). My mom blames my stepdad, but really I should have been paying closer attention. Now I have no idea how to keep him from ripping them out either


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby we all feel like a shit mum sometimes, I know I do! You can’t keep your eye on them all the time honestly, I’m sorry A had to get stitches though, maybe socks or a bandage to stop him fiddling? They are itchy though so I think it will be difficult! 

you’re doing a great job Dobs, honestly :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Kit. He pulls off the sock and bandage as soon as you stop looking. We have five adults here and he’s already gone through all the bandages the doctor gave us lol


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Thanks Kit. He pulls off the sock and bandage as soon as you stop looking. We have five adults here and he’s already gone through all the bandages the doctor gave us lol

I know it’s a bit girly but would he be able to remove tights?


----------



## claireybell

Kitty, Sorry your stressing about the Nuchal test results my love, the % is still very low, the thing with our nhs tests is that its based also on Hormones aswell, they apparently don’t look for the babys blood in the mothers blood as they simply cant afford to do it, this is why the NIPT test is sooo expensive! If you ask the test tech at your NIPT scan today, they’ll explain better, i had it done & its def worth it, plus they test for other stuff aswell & gender results come with it but if u didn’t want to know that just yet you can request them to be deleted from the results :) but just to put it out there, a lady up Rileys school had all the nhs tests & was very very low risk & even at her 20wk scan nothing was picked up & she gave birth to a baby girl with DS & they were shocked so it can never be accurate. Your not a bad person hun big hugs & hope the test goes well today, results are back usually within a week :hugs: 

Keeps, i can def see something on the strip test & my fuzzy line eye something on the frer lol! I miss testing haha! Ive never had a coil fitted but my sister had the standard copper coil with no hormones etc & she got on fine with it 

Dobby Don’t beat yourself up about it hun, kids are kids & even in a huuuge room of people they always tend to get injured somehow lol! I always have moment of im a crap mum, im tired, is it their bedtime yet? Lol! moaning loads but as parents we never stop, i wasnt watching Hayden the other day crawling one room to the other & he face planted the floor & his tooth split his lip :( blood everywhere! I felt awful.. The tights idea that kit suggested seems pretty good for covering the stitches up :thumbup:


----------



## claireybell

Me trying to get a nice pic of all 3 of them looking at the camera :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo kit didn’t consider tights. They might be too tight though. Idk. Doctor said nothing too tight. That’s why I don’t think he can go to school since shoes seem like they’d be too tight and open toe is not allowed.

Cb that pic is so classic <3

Thanks. I guess the guilt is just I was staring right at him and I could have intervened but I thought he was fine because it didn’t look like he was going to actually touch it. Oh well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

CB - Kinda. Last I knew, Alex was 31.5lbs and a little over 36" in July. Matthew was 22" at birth and 12lbs 6oz as of a few days ago. So, there's some very obvious difference in size, but I expect Matty to be a pretty good size soon enough. lol
And I feel your pain with taking a pic of multiple kids. They're lookin' cute though. :)

Flueky - Just to clarify, that's 6-10oz total in a day. I wish I was producing that much after each feeding. Omg. lol

kitty - (Dunno how to use the "spoiler" feature, so I'll just say this publicly.) So sorry you're dealing with the possibility of a DS baby. Your initial results do seem pretty low, if you think about just the percentage. Keeping my FX that your NIPT results come back all clear. I have no doubt that you could handle it though. And, if you wanna feel a little better about thinking you're a bad mom, when I got the "boy" result from my SneakPeek test with Matthew, for a split second, I thought about "getting rid of it and starting over." That's some shitty thinking right there. I know raising a boy vs. raising a child with DS are very different things. Just don't stress out so much until you know for sure.

Dobby - That could have happened to any of us. We all know you're doing your best and sometimes accidents happen. Can't really offer advice on getting him to leave his stitches alone, but hopefully he heals up quickly.

AFM, Matthew's appetite is still kicking my ass. But, as I mentioned above, he's already 12lbs 6oz. He's got some baby acne and an on and off blocked tear duct, but otherwise he's doing ok. Alex is now only going to daycare 3 days a week (W, Th, F), so he'll be home for the next couple days. On top of that, my mom volunteers at the hospital for 4-5 hours every Monday, so I'll be alone with both boys for several hours tomorrow; which is the longest time to date. That probably sounds pretty lame compared to some of you other moms. lol. AFM personally. I still have like 25lbs left to lose to get back to my pre-pg weight, but sitting on my ass, eating chocolate probably isn't helping. And SO finally made an appt to speak to a mortgage consultant at his bank this Friday. Thank God. This shipping 2 kids back and forth between 2 households several times a week is BS. -.-


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty sorry you are going through this scare. I don't think you are a bad mom for having those thoughts, I have seen the extreme of a handicapped child and I know that he was a huge strain on the parents emotionally, financial, the parents relationship and in any other aspect of his relatively short life. By the time the boy was a teen, neither parent could pick him up anymore so he went into full time care... He passed away in his early 20s from pneumonia and complications of it. The parents felt heart broken, relief and guilty all at the same time, this is not something I want to ever go through or put my children through. Meanwhile his older sibling, was on the back burner until the parents passed on the care to nurses and a care home later.
We had very similar thoughts when we did the testing with our babies, and my thoughts were what if I die,who will take care of my special needs child to my standards.

Dobs, you are not alone on the feeling like a shitty parent. We almost had an emergency room visit ourselves last week but walked away with scrapes only ...
As for A, what about a toddler onsie/pyjamas with feet on it?
I'd also stick a few band-aids on other places on his body so he is more distracted with those then focusing on the "real one".


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby you aren't a shit mom. Things happen. As for keeping him from messing with the stitches, if A is like v he can undress from everything..... including the zip up sleepers/pajamas. I did see where they have ones that zip in the back rather than the front. 

CB love the pic! I can't imagine trying to get 3 to cooperate for pics. H is oblivious, N picking her nose, and R smiling for the camera :)


Pretty I think 6 to 10 oz/day in addition to breastfeedingis amazing. Any you pump in addition to nursing is technically an oversupply. Not sure how many times a day you pump but 1/2oz to 2 oz is normal volume after a feeding.

I remember feeling petrified of having both girls by myself for 8.5 hours. You'll do fine. Oh and yay for SO working on buying a house.

Beautiful pics! Goodluck losing weight. I stopped trying so that it wouldn't effect my supply.


----------



## claireybell

Pretty thats amazing with BF & pumping, go you! Hes still very little, isn’t it for the first 6-8wks or so they’re munching constantly to get your supply & demand up & then it’ll start levelling out :) Can i ask why SO doesn’t come to you for those days a week instead of packing up & carting yourself & the two boys over to him? Does this not disrupt Matthews sleeping environment for naps etc for routine? I bet Alex is loving daycare & it gives u some one2one baby time :hugs: 

Anyone else got their crimbo tree up yet? 

Kitty hope NIPT test went ok hun


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - I usually pump 2-3 times a day and I wait at least an hour after his most recent feed, but preferably longer. And things actually went pretty well when I had them by myself. I was able to get Alex fed before his nap (which he didn't fight me on) and Matthew even took a nap at the same time. So, I was able to just chill and work on my crocheting. I have until XMas to finish a blanket for Matthew and one for my niece, who's due in 8 days. :)
Hope you and your girls are doing well. :)

CB - Honestly, I just think it's cuz he's not "comfortable" at my place. When we're there, we're kind of confined to either the living room (with a less than comfortable couch and not much privacy cuz my mom putters around) or my bedroom (where my mattress is kind of on it's last legs). Plus his computer and all that is at his place. I fully understand and I'm pretty comfortable in both places, but wrangling a 2 year old twice a day and making sure I have everything I need (breast pump, change of clothes, etc) and getting it all to and from underground parking is just annoying. I think Matty is too young to be on a schedule for naps yet, or am I wrong? Either way, he seems to sleep fairly well regardless of where he is, so that's good. Alex has been kind of clingy the last few times I've dropped him off cuz he's now in a new room, but they tell me he stops crying pretty quickly and is fine for the rest of the day. And ya, the one on one time is nice. :)
Is "crimbo tree" a typo or a UK thing? lol Either way, no XMas tree up at my house yet. Maybe next week.

Ugh, tonight just as I got Matty to a point that I thought I could lay him down and he'd stay asleep, the fire alarm goes off for the whole building. At 11:30pm and it turned out to be false. He's finally asleep in his pack and play now though. And I gotta get to work on his passport ASAP as we're probably leaving for Florida in about 25 days.


----------



## Jezika

Florida sounds nice right about now, Pretty. 25 days?!? Defo get moving with the application, esp with the holidays coming up. That’s so annoying about the fire alarm! We lived in a 28th-floor apartment once and they went off so frequently, and right above our bed. We basically never left the apartment coz of was always false, which is pretty bad. I’d be incensed if I had a sleeping baby at the time. Hope A adjusts to his new room soon. I was gonna say a while back that I’m surprised subsidies don’t cover part time daycare - they did for us, but we essentially paid the same as we would for full time.

Kitty I hope you get some peace of mind with the Harmony. I sometimes wish they didn’t provide the stats as 1 in 350 but rather as 0.28%, which is much less anxiety provoking.

Dobs, as others have said I can definitely relate to feeling like a bad mum at times, and in fact just the other day I listed off the various ways in which I and other people I know have endangered our children and I realized everyone can relate. Or maybe we are all bad parents. Countless falling off the bed, picking up knives and scissors, sunburn, safety pin stuck in throat for days, fracture caused by falling down a few steps, falling down an entire flight of hardwood stairs... K it sounds REALLY bad listed here but obviously these are from different people, and they’re all great parents!

Argh I’m spent, sorry. I’m sick and this took a long time to write, but love to you all.

p.s., CB yes our crimbo tree has been up for a while. Why not spread the cheer early eh? As per Pretty, I also remember thinking crimbo was a weird word in junior school. So very British.


----------



## claireybell

Je, i bet Tillys loved the Tree being up already hehe! Are u as organised with your Christmas gift shopping? Lol! I haven’t a great deal to get tbh but its having that extra cash there to do it so il need to limit myself with my grocery shops over next couple of wks ;)

Pretty I completely forgot you were at your Mums place so i can understand abit more now, sooner you guys all get settled the more comfortable & it easier it will be :) re naps, Hayden was having 2 long snoozes for at least 2 hrs when he was very little & around 8/9 wks sleeping through, i left him to moan in the basket in the daytime & he eventually went off to sleep after about 10mins or so, im pretty sure thats why he lots better now at self soothing to sleep at naps & bedtime .. 

Haydens got a mini cough atm, i been up in our lounge with him since 3:30 uhhh kill me now! Im soo tired! 1 coffee in, hes had Calpol & milk already zzzZ


----------



## claireybell

Pretty i was just having a peruse on my ‘little ones’ Sleep programme, babies 4-6 wks+ Need minimum 4 3/4 hrs snooze daytimes, so a good x2 2.5ish naps in day if he’s willing lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jez - Ya, I just started the paper work and got his pic taken yesterday and I'll be submitting everything today. Under normal circumstances, it should take 10 business days to get it, so we should be just ok for time.
Hope you feel better soon.

CB - I'm pretty sure he gets about that much day time sleep. He's obviously too young to self soothe, but he'll find his hand every now and again and suck for several seconds. Hopefully that means he'll be better at soothing when it comes to sleep training.

So, SO and I are gonna be going to Medieval Times on Saturday for my preggo friend's BDay outing. I dunno if he's ever been, but I haven't, so hopefully it'll be fun. We're gonna leave Alex with my mom cuz we want to be able to enjoy the experience without having to chase him around. But I am gonna bring Matthew I don't wanna risk not giving my mom enough milk for him. And if he's anything like Alex, he'll sleep through the noise. lol


----------



## claireybell

Aww i love it when u catch them thumb sucking <3 Hayden would pop his dummy out & suck his thumb when he was tiny


----------



## DobbyForever

Interestingly I sucked my index (I’d flip my right hand upside down and suck on it with my pinky up in the air lol). Not lol my young, immature mom nicknamed me Princess Sucking Index.... and to get me to stop would tell me bedtime stories about the Fly Prince that would come, essentially, kidnap me because I sucked my finger so much it smelled like spit. I love my mom but my brothers def get a better version of her than me

But for the first time in forever! (sorry A’s newest movie fad is Frozen) my mom admitted she sees me more as a friend than daughter. She’s always been very rawr rawr I’m your mom not your friend so that was a first

Afm it’s been a shit week. Holiday was stressful. A hurt his foot and had to get stitches. The weather keeps us inside. And someone I cared a lot about killed her self. So I haven’t caught up. Sorry

But another friend is pregnant. I knew they were trying so that’s fun.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty any news on the test?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty any news on the test?

no not yet, still waiting to hear unfortunately 

dobs I’m sorry that it’s not going well at the moment, and to be honest I’d be a little heart broken if my mum said she didn’t see me as a daughter!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs.

Sorry the test is taking so long.

It’s complicated. I’ve always confided in my mom and vice verse. I grew up feeling like she was my best friend and person I trusted most in the world. The time I was engaged, I wanted to ask her to be my Matron of Honor. But any time I made mention of being friends she’d immediately and sternly remind me that we are not friends, we’re mother and daughter. Not in a cute way. A know your place way. And it always hurt my feelings like a- my actual friends kind of suck and b- why can’t we be both. It’s been something that has bothered me for decades so her acknowledging our relationship is her closet friendship is like a lifelong validation I’ve been waiting for lol

As for my other stuff ex is being a punk b* again. It’s like a fly. Annoying. Plus a fly in a web only entangles itself more when it struggles. Honestly, if he was less of a shit head id probably just go ahead and let him waive his rights and move on


----------



## kittykat7210

Well that’s that. The UK is probably ruined. Scotland are going to leave, as are Northern Ireland. The nhs will probably disappear and we won’t be able to afford insurance. I’m truly scared for my family.


----------



## kittykat7210

On a FAR more positive note, we got our results back! Second little girlie for us, and a healthy one!!!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I saw the news. Commenting in a spoiler cuz politics. 

Spoiler
I’m so sorry. This seems to be a trend in a lot of countries, Alberta is having issues with attempts to privatize healthcare there, and people are terrified. I’m scared for them, scared for the UK, and scared for the United States as well. The support for politicians who consistently show us their evil intentions is terrifying and I don’t understand it.

On the happy note, CONGRATULATIONS! I’m so so happy for you that you have a healthy little girl in there!


----------



## kittykat7210

Spoiler: Politics
I think the problem is our wages aren’t high enough to support a private healthcare, I looked earlier and the job I’m training for pays £24k/year here but $102k/ year in the US! So if our prices are similar to the US healthcare no one will be able to afford it!


----------



## gigglebox

Kit I've come to stock bump photos! I am going to go back and search in a sec. Don't fret to much about the "what could happens" -- just deal with the here and now. No point in speculating and freaking yourself out. Speaking from personal experience. anyway CONGRATS ON THE LITTLE GIRLIE! They are going to have such a special relationship! That is so exciting. Is Fluek still posting? I'm sure she can offer some insight on this note <3

Dobs what did A do to warrant stitches? I am really sorry for your loss on your friend. Awww what a sweet sentiment from your mom! That's definitely how I feel about my mom at this point, especially the older I get and the more often I'm trying to be there for her versus the other way around.

I am going to browse back but as a quick update...I've been busy af! We're swimming in debt but I am trying to get medical bill under control (read: get my "insurance" (shared healthcare rather) to pay what they owe), and we were in the process of refinancing the house but everything kind of went to the wayside over the past few weeks and now we have to start the process over again.

Skip this next paragraph if cancer stuff bugs you.

My dad is not doing well at all. It seems like such a short time between his diagnosis and how he is now...I'm not sure where I left off on all that stuff but he was diagnosed with stage 4 renal cancer back in October I believe it was. They said it was a slow growing cancer, but his prognosis wasn't so great -- 1-2 years, but hopefully longer with treatment. He had it on his kidney and it has spread to the lungs, but the plan was to remove the kidney then tackle further spreading with chemo. So out came the kidney, and he was supposed to start feeling better in the weeks after surgery...except he's been getting gradually worse. Multiple trips to the doctor this week reveal he was misdiagnosed; he actually has a form of cancer that is incredibly aggressive. The cancer on his lungs has grown, there is now a spot growing where the old kidney was, and it's spread to his spleen just in the past 3-4 weeks or so. He is in bad shape...very weak, very tired, no appetite. He is supposed to finally start infusions (I forget what it's called, but it's not chemo, something else...) next Wednesday and we're all of course hoping for improvement...but with how he's been, I'm not sure his body is up for the challenge of what the treatment is going to put him through. Evidently he'll basically be briefed on everything involved on Monday.

I'm trying to take my own advice here and not freak out about what could happen if things go south with my Dad...so I'll stop there and welcome any positive thoughts and prayers from anyone offering them here!

Ok now to go back and read 64567 pages!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Kit, I am so sorry I wasn't around sooner to talk to you while you were awaiting further testing. I went through this with DS1, except I never got risk results because the doctor was so sure he was screwed he told the nurse not to send in my blood work. He just told me right in the office I should contact my doctor to discuss "the a word". Who TF does that?! I had the CVS test done, and the whole time I was freaking out thinking I was going to have to abort. And in the end...he had nothing the doctor predicted. In fact the doctor said he probably had turners syndrome which is something that exclusively affects females :dohh: If you're ever interested, there's a link in my signature (the cystic hygroma thing) about my entire experience. Anywho he is definitely on the autism spectrum (but high functioning), but he's a happy healthy 7 year old who is doing amazing and doesn't have any of the substantial problems the original doctor said. 

Keeps, did you get bc "installed" :haha: I'm curious to know what you ended up going with and how it's working.


----------



## Flueky88

Kit the sister relationship is beautiful! I couldn't imagine not having S added to our family. 

Gigs, I just want to throw this out there and I know it's not what you want to hear. With as aggressive as your father's cancer is, it sounds like he would really benefit from hospice. The earlier hospice is involved the better it is for the patient and their family. Giving your father a quality of life and keeping him comfortable, spiritual support for both patient and family, and more. If nothing else may be worth a consult with hospice. Chemo and radiation treatment is very harsh on the body. In any case lots of love, hugs, and prayers for you and your family.

I think CB asked earlier about trees. We put ours up the last of November and decorated last week. It's kept downstairs away from the girls. I'll try to upload a pic when I can.


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah I'm not sure at what point he'll decide he's had enough but I feel like it's coming soon. He is in really bad shape. I don't think my mom is ready to give up yet, but I am afraid trying to move forward with treatment is just going to make his last days even more miserable...but the hope is infusions will cause the cancer to retreat. I'm guessing he'll at least give it a try.

Oooh trees! I need tree pics. Placate me!


----------



## kittykat7210

gigglebox said:


> Yeah I'm not sure at what point he'll decide he's had enough but I feel like it's coming soon. He is in really bad shape. I don't think my mom is ready to give up yet, but I am afraid trying to move forward with treatment is just going to make his last days even more miserable...but the hope is infusions will cause the cancer to retreat. I'm guessing he'll at least give it a try.
> 
> Oooh trees! I need tree pics. Placate me!

I’m so sorry gigs :hugs: I have to say that when my great nan was dying of cancer she refused treatment after a while and she looked so much better after they stopped. My mum says she felt better as well, and she peacefully died in her sleep one night. Same with hubby’s granddad who died last year, refused treatment and was still laughing and joking until the day he died. It’s a really tough decision and it absolutely depends on the likelihood of his survival/ beating of it xx

I’ll put this picture of our tree in because I think it’s hilarious! She scooted over to it whilst pooing in order to put her toy on!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it is such a hard thing to do. No words can express my sympathies for you and your family 

Kit I like the tree :)

Here's mine


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks ladies

Kit i love the matching silver ornaments ! Hope to see a pic of the whole conpleted tree ;) and ong how hikarious pooping and decorating! That's devotion. How's potty training going? I'm trying to get ds2 into it, and he sporadically wants to, but most of the time he screams and protests. He did one time ask to go potty when we were in the middle of shopping...it was the first time he asked so I went for it. It was a pain and no he did not actually use the potty but hey it's a start!

Speaking of ds2, he's slowly destroying my new Christmas tree. I finally got a flocked tree from MIL after wanting one for years! Ds2 keeps tearing off my decorations. We also have gifts from family to put under the tree but i know he's get into them, so i put them in my room. My room looks like a package distribution center between all the gifts.


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh pretty congrats on the baby boy!!! He's so cute!!!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m so sorry about your dad. Cancer sucks, plain and simple. Unfortunately if it’s in multiple places it doesn’t sound good. You said they misdiagnosed him, but was it still stage 4 renal cancer, just a different type? If so, metastatic cancer has a very poor prognosis and responds poorly to treatment. While it’s definitely not what you want to hear, I have to agree with Flueks on consulting with hospice. Of course, if he wants to aggressively treat it, that’s 100% his choice. But if he’s suffering and tired, comfort care can give someone a very peaceful passing.


----------



## claireybell

Gigs, im so sorry to hear about your Dad, sending lotsa huuuge hugs & love your way :hugs: 

Our Tree is still standing lol I really thought Hayden would be the child to bring it down lol! Ours has been up a week today & we still need to go out & get the xmas gifts etc.. very unorganised this year.. 

Kit, congratulations on another healthy baby girl <3 Just shows that nhs results aren’t always right. When is your official due date? 

I saw Keeps posted on fb a funny eCard type thing about being ‘pg free for 2019’ lol i had to chuckle :haha: 

Hayden turned 1yr old on Tuesday, cant believe how fast this year has passed :shock: no party or anything, we did a lil cake & candle & family popped over.. he was so tired & thrashing around come 6pm i had to put him to bed lol poor dude! Il post a couple of pics :)


----------



## claireybell

Le Tree


----------



## claireybell

Just a couple from Haydens birthday & him now pulling himself up & side stepping along furniture lord help me lol!


----------



## kittykat7210

Gigs, potty training is going okay, still not had a poopy nappy in over 6 months but unfortunately unless she’s naked she doesn’t tell us when she needs a wee and doesn’t seem bothered when she wets herself!

I’ll show the whole tree although it’s not brilliant to be honest :rofl: Evie broke half the baubles before they got out on and I’m terrified she’s going to strangle herself on tinsel so no tinsel either haha!

official due date is 28th May, so still ages away but hey ho!

clairey beautiful photos! I also love how your tree takes pride of place, I’ve just shoved mine in the corner!!


----------



## claireybell

Kitty your tree is lovely hun :) Forgot to say that pic of Evie on potty stretching to the tree is so funny haha! & aww Summer bambino <3 

Our lounge isn’t very big so the Bay window area is the only place the tree can go & also looks twinkly from the outside haha! But we have a big corner sofa so we can’t really move our furniture around to accommodate :-/ So far we’ve only had 1 broken bauble courtesy of Nuala lol! 

Im going to start potty training in January with Nuala & do it cold turkey, no pull ups, we’ll go out & she can pick her own pretty big girl pants & il reside in the big kitchen area with no carpet for a couple of days incase of accidents lol! I know she can do it but shes just happy in nappies & doesn’t want to change but i need to try ..


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. So sorry that this is gonna be quick and selfish. It is way passed my bedtime and I'm exhausted. Just wanted to announce that my sister had her baby on Saturday night. I haven't visited yet, but I plan to "today" (Monday). Ugh, she looks so cute. Makes me want a girl even more. -.-


----------



## gigglebox

Isn't she precious?! I will say, missing a daughter feeling hasn't left me. I absolutely adore Myles though and wouldn't trade him! I will just dote on my friends' girls I guess!

Shae it's immunotherapy he's going to try (I couldn't remember the name earlier). I know things don't look good (my SIL is in oncology). But if he wants to try therapy that's his choice. Today they will brief him on it and he starts Wednesday. Him and my Mom are fully informed on things and I believe when hospice care feels right, he'll go that route. Right now he still has some good days.

My brother is coming home for Christmas and though I will enjoy seeing him, I know why he's doing it (to be with my Dad on what's likely his last Christmas) so I know it's going to be an extremely emotional holiday. Blahhh

Enough of that...these trees looks so pretty! I need to get a pic of mine but it's sad and not done yet.

Cb I love the giant deer! I have a light gray one but I think i'll be selling him...he was originally nursery decor in Levin's woodland themed room.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs sending prayers and good vibes that the treatment is effective. His wishes are of course the most important thing.

Pretty what an adorable little girl!

Kitty is there any bump to show off yet?

Beautiful trees everyone!


----------



## kittykat7210

Um there’s a small bump, I do feel more like I look fat rather than pregnant but it’s just a little phase, I’ve gained 2” round my waist and about 6” round the bottom of my waist so I do look rather strange! I’m still not gaining weight due to sickness but I’m sure that will come soon enough and I’m no longer losing any so that’s promising!


----------



## wookie130

Kitty, I'm glad you got the results you wanted from the Harmony test. Congrats in a healthy baby girl! I know you were stressed about the possibility of a child with Down's Syndrome. Glad to hear all is well with your pregnancy thus far!

CB- Hayden is utterly adorable!!! Oh my goodness!

Gigs- So sorry to hear of your Dad's illness. This must be a horribly difficult time for your family, and you're in all of our thoughts. 

AFM- Our family adopted a little shelter dog last week, and we've named her Penny. She's awesome with the kids, and very sweet, and affectionate.


----------



## wookie130

Has anyone had trouble with their journal links no longer working? I wanted to go back and read some stuff, and it looks like neither my pregnancy or parenting journal exists anymore. Did they get deleted when the site switched over a while ago?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty it sounds to me like you’ve got the start of a little bump, it’s just low because the uterus is still low. I highly doubt you look fat :)

Wooks I just checked and mine says error too! I bet it’s just that the links changed slightly when the site moved over and it broke our links.


----------



## Jezika

Gigs I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. These are some of the hardest parts of life and I'm sending you all my love and good energy <3

Sorry for this otherwise selfish post... I'm quietly freaking out. Last week DH and I had sex and I checked my period app and saw I was waaaaaaay off my ovulation date (I was on CD19 and my period comes CD24 on average) so I was certain I'd be safe to let him release the little guys inside me instead of make a mess on me. Anyway, so then on CD23 I was totally expecting my period but it didn't come, and nor is there any sign of it today on CD27 (if it came today, my cycle would obv be 26 days long, though, not 27). So obviously I'm worried I'm pregnant, which is totally not what I want right now.

I was trying to reassure myself that I cannot possibly have a luteal phase that short, but I realized that it had just gone midnight when we had sex, so really it was between CD18 and CD19, and I ovulated on CD16 when I was pregnant with Tilly, so it's not THAT far off. In the throes of sex, I forgot that my period app predicts ovulation for way earlier than it seems to be for me.

Since my period became regular again in July 2018, I’ve had 21 cycles, and only two of those were 26 days in length (again, if my period came today, it would be 26 days). I’ve not had a longer cycle during that period of time, though I did have a 27-day cycle once or twice before that. What are the chances that this will be only the third time that I've had a cycle this long over the past 22 cycles, and coincidentally when I've had proper unprotected sex within a few days of what appears to be my ovulation window? But then... how can an LP of 5-6 days be healthy?!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jezika

Okay nevermind; AF came full force last night and it was a beautiful moment, which I realize is a bizarre thing to say on a forum like this.


----------



## kittykat7210

Glad it came for you Jez I didn’t want to say anything because I didn’t want to worry you because your body can ALWAYS throw out a whacky cycle no matter how regular you are! But glad it worked out for the better xx


Jezika said:


> Okay nevermind; AF came full force last night and it was a beautiful moment, which I realize is a bizarre thing to say on a forum like this.


----------



## kittykat7210

Gosh it’s quiet in here at the moment! Hope everyone’s doing okay (thinking of you gigs :hugs:) 

in my world the vivid pregnancy dreams/nightmares have started! I had the worst dream last night, somehow I’d managed to ovulate pregnant and at our 20 week scan we found out I was also 12 weeks pregnant with triplets as well as 20 weeks pregnant with this one (doctor said we’d been having too much sex :rofl:) and my husband was telling me I had to abort because he didn’t want another 4 kids but in order to do that we’d have to abort this one and he was angry at me because I wasn’t doing it and walked out. Then I woke up! It was horrible!


----------



## shaescott

Jez glad things worked out!

Kitty wow that’s one crazy dream! 

I hope everyone‘s doing well and having a lovely Christmas/holiday season! My family also celebrates Hanukkah, which started last night. We seem to have lost our dreidel, so that’s a whole thing :haha: SO’s family and I made a large amount of Christmas cookies yesterday, so that was fun.


----------



## gigglebox

Kit thank you :hugs: yikes what an awful dream! Keep none or have 4 kids at once?! Not a decision I would ever want! 
Are you finding the body changes easier to handle this time around? 

Jez yikes pregnancy scares are no fun! I am glad things ended in your favor. 

I'm in a little scare myself...due to the fact I don't track ovulation anymore but I absolutely need to! I ov'ed over a week ago but I didn't really make note of when. We had pull out sex a day or two before, and though he has proven to have excellent control, I still worry sometimes...I took a walmart cheapie yesterday which was negative and eased my fears a bit, but I was expecting af by today...but again I can remember my O date :-k and in my head i was thinking I'll test again if it doesn't show by Wednesday...100% do NOT want to do the baby thing again so fingers crossed!

Thanks for all the well wishes for my dad. It's been rough for sure. I'm actually staying with my folks, leaving today though. My brother made a trip into town so we had family night last night. My dad was actually in good spirits and was better than I've seen him in quite a bit, so that was nice. He's still very weak but actually ate dinner with us at the table and even requested dessert after! All good things.

Wookie congratulations on the new furry family member! 

Shae happy Chanukah! I am a quarter Jewish and we used to celebrate with our cousins but haven't in years. I do remember one year Chanukah landed on Christmas and we had a really fun party. 

Get any good gifts yet?

Had anyone? 
I haven't opened anything yet but our family tradition is to open one gift xmas eve.


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm my link isn't working either for my thread :-k will have to investigate later. I want to put it all into a word document anyway so I don't lose it...hopefully it's not too late!


----------



## shaescott

I found my old journal in “threads I started”, so they still exist, the url just changed! I tried to update mine in my signature so I’m about to see if it worked after I post this lol

Edit: it did work!


----------



## shaescott

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! Happy New Year’s Eve! 
It’s crazy to think that tomorrow I’ll have been alive during 4 different decades (90s, 00s, 10s, 20s).


----------



## pacificlove

Happy new year to you all as well!

Shae...you make me feel old! It means I have been alive for 5 decades. I bet most of us moms on this chat were born in the 80s! 

5 decades for me and I am not even in my mid 30s.


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m 1995 :rofl:

Happy new year to all, may 2020 seemed like so long ago last week, it feels closer now!!


----------



## claireybell

I haven’t really read back ladies, Christmas has been just busy lol! I will read bk later etc but i just wanted to say i hope everyone has a lovely new year whatever they are doing <3 I have Wine & SO is out getting us a kebab atm lol how romantic haha X


----------



## kittykat7210

Evie’s finally had her growth spurt!! She’s now 25lbs and 90cm which is the 13th and 62nd percentiles respectively!! She’s grown loads in height and put on a little weight which has calmed me down because she hadn’t put on any weight in nearly 6 months a few months ago. We’ve upped her calorie intake for the last month probably not in the healthiest way (lots of cream/full fat cream cheese etc) but at least she’s now gaining, she still loves her fruit and veg but we have to limit the amount she has or tell her she can have more if she eats some of the other bits on her plate, which I think is possibly the oddest thing (‘you can have more carrots if you finish your mashed potato’) it doesn’t feel normal for a 2 year old but I shouldn’t complain!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit A is the same way lol. He won’t touch sweets. It’s crazy. And bad for me because then I eat them :rofl:

sorry work has been insane. My ex is trying his best to annoy me with the last of his fleeting power. A broke out in hives yesterday and the day before. And I just squeaked in ‘89 here


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry ladies, I've been busy with work, life. I read but not have time to post. I'll be training my replacement next week and hope to start my work at home job in a few weeks. Soooo looking forward to that.

Dh and I have decided to sell our home either in the spring or summer. We want 4 bedrooms. We are undecided about #3..... well I want a third and he's unsure. I'm not pressing right now as I don't feel ready for #3. I feel like I'm getting mixed signals though as he isn't pulling out and we aren't using birth control of any kind. I test monthly to make sure I'm not pregnant as my cycles haven't returned yet. 

A cold seems to be bouncing back and forth between me and the girls right now, ugh. Hoping we are all well soon.

Christmas was fun and was glad to see V really enjoy it. 

Jez yup I'm an 80s baby, 88 to be exact :)

I hope everyone has a wonderful 2020


----------



## Fern81

Hi hi everyone it’s been ages since I’ve checked in! I do read from time to time, it’s insane how all the babies are growing so FAST and that there are a few new ones too!
Well just an update... you won’t believe what I’m about to do... after swearing that we’re “one and done” I’m going to try ivf again for #2! Am I insane? I go back an forth on that one lol.
My appointment is Wednesday 8 Jan to get the results and of my bloodwork and to have an ultrasound to find out if ivf will even be worth it and which protocol we will then be following. I’m at advanced maternal age now (38) so there are many questions.

For those of you who have more than one - is it difficult to go from one to two? IF I manage to have another baby there will be a 4 year gap between them and I’m so used to only having one :-k


----------



## pacificlove

Fern, so nice to see you posting again!

Honestly I haven't found the adjustment from 1-2 being nearly as big as goijg from 0 to 1. You are a parent already, you know what it takes and you approach the whole baby thing a bit more relaxed. Baby just seems to follow the already existing/set house/family schedule. And you aren't as stressed about creating a schedule or changing yours from when it was adults only in the house
That has been my findings.

At 4 years age gap, I think it'll be lovely. Your older one will have enough understanding that you can really get her involved in the daily life of a baby.
We have a 2 1/2 year gap and I make sure that he "helps" to put the baby down for naps (give a kiss and walk him into the room with me and whish him a good sleep). Bring diapers to me and toss them into the garbage. Share snacks aka feed the baby. Bring him toys he can play with when the older one is not ready to share his toy. Etc I would say we have very little jealousy in our house because we keep the older one quite involved. 
In fact, he loves to kiss him, regularly asks to hold him and recently has started saying phrases like "I love my brother, he's so cute! Baby is amazing!"
Melts my heart each time!

I wish you the best of luck at your appointment!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks so much for the words of encouragement! I’m so glad to see that you are enjoying your boys so much :):flow:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

So sorry for the selfish post and also tmi pics. But you are always the ladies I turn to with this stuff.

So.. after 10 years of going back to the kids dad due to low confidence / being cheated on non stop, I finally started speaking to this new man who moved in next door. He’s 11 years older than me, has kids, and has really helped boost my confidence. I really enjoy his company and we get on so well. So for the first time in a long time, I done the sensible thing and finally got myself on the pill!! (Big step as the idea of hormones always petrified me!)

anyway.. been feeling super tired, achy boobs.. first month on the pill so put it down to that. Thought I’d try an Asda cheap test jusy to confirm and I got a faint pink line right away. Then this morning I woke up to bleeding and some clots. I read reviews about the ASDA test not being reliable so went out and bought some FRER just to confirm I wasn’t actually pregnant and make me feel better. To my horror with super diluted pee, a second line appeared with in about 30 seconds. I redone the next one a few hours later and same thing. So looks like I’m having a chemical. I’ve never experienced a loss before. And it seems ridiculous to feel sad as I don’t want anymore children, I was actually trying to be sensible! But my heart aches, and figured you ladies would understand. I can’t talk to my neighbour or anyone, so just needed to get it off my chest xx lots of love x

View attachment 1076320


----------



## kittykat7210

Keepsmiling91 said:


> So sorry for the selfish post and also tmi pics. But you are always the ladies I turn to with this stuff.
> 
> So.. after 10 years of going back to the kids dad due to low confidence / being cheated on non stop, I finally started speaking to this new man who moved in next door. He’s 11 years older than me, has kids, and has really helped boost my confidence. I really enjoy his company and we get on so well. So for the first time in a long time, I done the sensible thing and finally got myself on the pill!! (Big step as the idea of hormones always petrified me!)
> 
> anyway.. been feeling super tired, achy boobs.. first month on the pill so put it down to that. Thought I’d try an Asda cheap test jusy to confirm and I got a faint pink line right away. Then this morning I woke up to bleeding and some clots. I read reviews about the ASDA test not being reliable so went out and bought some FRER just to confirm I wasn’t actually pregnant and make me feel better. To my horror with super diluted pee, a second line appeared with in about 30 seconds. I redone the next one a few hours later and same thing. So looks like I’m having a chemical. I’ve never experienced a loss before. And it seems ridiculous to feel sad as I don’t want anymore children, I was actually trying to be sensible! But my heart aches, and figured you ladies would understand. I can’t talk to my neighbour or anyone, so just needed to get it off my chest xx lots of love x
> 
> View attachment 1076316
> View attachment 1076318
> View attachment 1076320
> View attachment 1076322


Glad you may have found a new man but I’m sorry about the unexpected loss, I think any kind of loss whether it’s a known/wanted pregnancy or not has an effect on a woman. You’re definitely not alone in feeling this and don’t invalidate your feelings by thinking you shouldn’t be having them. :hugs: I hope everything starts going better for you and this new man is far far better than the old one xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I think Kit said it perfectly. How are you now? I’ve had a fair deal of early bleeding though so are you positive it’s a cp? I’m sorry to ask but given you’re on the pill now it’d be good to know definitively. But please do talk. Safe space here :hugs:

fern hope the appointment went well!


----------



## wookie130

Fern! Good luck at your appointment on the 8th! I found going from 1-2 wasn't outrageously hard, but my kids were only 17 mos apart, which meant I had 2 under 2 for several months. It was interesting. There was a 3 year gap between my 2nd and third babies, which was far easier.

Keeps- So glad to hear you're seeing someone who respects and appreciates you, and treats you in the way you deserve to be treated. I would keep testing. I bled immediately with my 2nd and 3rd babies, but remained pregnant. Keep testing, and if that line continues to darken, even while you're bleeding, call your doctor right away. There could be a few different reasons for that, but in any case, you should be seen. If your tests get lighter, and you continue to bleed, I would suspect that it indeed is a chemical. Just keep testing, and monitor those lines. I'm sorry you're in limbo right now. I've had a chemical, and it was a sad, difficult experience. Hopefully you'll get it figured out soon.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi Ladies. I was finally able to make some time to read back and reply (at 1am), so I'll do my best here.

Keeps - I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with this loss. I can't think of anything else to say that hasn't already been said. But you know that we're here for you whenever you need us.

Fern - Hi there. Good luck with your appt and FX you get a sticky bean very soon. I have a 2yo and 2mo and dealing with a new baby again was sort of like riding a bike. It's still early days for me, but I feel like I'm adjusting ok, all things considered. a 4 year age gap should be good though. I'm 5 years older than my sister and I feel like I was pretty helpful with her. I'm sure you'll adjust to it well.

Gigs - Sorry to hear about your dad. How is he doing right now?

Re: decades. I'm also born in '88, so 5 decades for me too. lol

AFM, oh man, I feel like there's so much I could say right now, but I don't wanna type a novel.
So, just before Matthew turned 8 weeks, he had his first proper Dr's appt (and round of shots). We were told he was 14lbs 2oz, 61cm (24in) long, head circ of 41cm. All of which is the 99th percentile. We're gonna have us a big boy. Alex better watch his back. lol
SO has told the realtors that we will actively be looking at houses once we get home from FL next week. So, it looks like things will be getting "real" very soon.
Speaking of FL, it's a little surreal to be back in this house... SO's mom's house... the house were I MC'd in Dec '18. Spending most of the night on the toilet and then nearly passing out. And now I'm back with a healthy 2mo. So crazy.
And speaking of moving in with SO, there've been times recently when I've wondered if it's a good idea or something that's gonna last. He just has a kind of short temper when it comes to the kids. He doesn't seem to get that if Alex is acting up while we're out during "nap time", it's cuz he's tired and doesn't know what to do with himself cuz he's only 2. He'll try giving Matthew a soother if he's crying and if it doesn't work after 10 seconds, there's nothing he can do. He falls asleep all over the place, spends the majority of his time on his phone or computer, he has all these plans and ideas that he never acts on, rarely cleans and leaves dishes and pop cans all over. It's way too early to discuss one more baby, but if he says absolutely not, then I'm done. -.-


----------



## kittykat7210

Debating taking my rings off, struggled a little to get them off this morning which makes me sad. I’m only 20 weeks and still weigh less than pre pregnancy but I guess I have some water retention! I don’t want to take them off, I look really young and I don’t want horrible comments from people like I did last time. I can still wear them but I’m worried that I will have to get them cut off if I’m not careful and I really really don’t want that!!


----------



## shaescott

Just replying to this page because I’m in Florida on vacation and did a quick read. I read the previous page a while back but can’t remember what was said. 

Fern fx’d for you for baby #2! I don’t mean to pry, but are you and your husband still together? Last I remember you were separated. Totally understand if too personal, feel free to ignore. 

Keeps I echo others above, keep testing to ensure the line is getting lighter, not darker. If it’s getting darker despite the bleeding, call your doctor. I’m glad you found a man you get along well with, I know you were having trouble moving past the girls’ and Theo’s dad. You are worthy of love and kindness. 

Kitty I would recommend you get one of those cheap silicone rings a size bigger than your regular size so you still have a ring but it won’t cut into your finger or have to be cut off, and if it does have to get cut off it’s no biggie. 

Pretty I’m sorry you’re struggling with your SO. I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Fern81

Shae- yep after enormous ups and downs we are still together and things have been good for quite a while now (but I’m still nervous that another baby could upset things... he isn’t worried about that though but then again he isn’t the one who suffered!) We went for counseling and it helped a lot. I would honestly turn to counseling again immediately if necessary because it helped us both to recognize so many of each other’s needs.

Keeps I’m so happy that you have found a nice man! I agree to keep testing, many women bleed in early pg apparently? But if it’s a cp I’m so sorry, a loss is a loss no matter how far along and it’s still very sad.

Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement. My appt is tomorrow and I alternate between tears and feeling guilty/selfish for ttc again as I don’t want to upset DS, and then 10 min later I’m googling baby nurseries. No one knows we’re doing this except our best friends. My family overreacts every time I mention that G might like a sibling, they think it’s a horrible idea due to me suffering from depression. Which I’m also worried about. Aaarrrgghh the doctor just has to have enough time and patience for all my ranting, tears and questions tomorrow!


----------



## Fern81

So we’re starting ivf stims in 18 days! Amh and antral follicle count is great, we’ll see what happens. Now that the decision has been made and I know what the outcome of my bloodwork and follie count is, I’m much less stressed. For now at least...!


----------



## kittykat7210

Fern81 said:


> So we’re starting ivf stims in 18 days! Amh and antral follicle count is great, we’ll see what happens. Now that the decision has been made and I know what the outcome of my bloodwork and follie count is, I’m much less stressed. For now at least...!

good luck fern!! Hope everything goes well for you!!!


----------



## wookie130

Fern, I hope it's successful! Good luck to you! 

Keeps, how's the bleeding? How're your tests looking?


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies x

Keeps was also wondering; any updates?


----------



## shaescott

Yay Fern! I hope it’s successful! :dust:

Also lurking for Keeps updates


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Hey ladies sorry for the slow update, will read back and reply properly in abit! 

looks like it was a chemical, my tests stayed faint then went to almost negative Before I ran out of tests. Thankfully I only found out the day before I started bleeding, and I didn’t even believe that test as they had bad reviews. I’m still bleeding now, although can’t work out if it’s because of the pill or chemical. Before the pill my usual period would be around 3/4 days and be very light by about the second day. I’m currently on day 5 and it’s still red blood with no signs of stopping which is miserable. 

The lighter test on the left was the most recent. I’ve ordered some cheapies today which I’m 99% sure will be totally negative.


----------



## shaescott

Just popping in to say...
New England weather is nuts :rofl: If you don’t like the weather, wait an hour!



We’re having a heat wave and it’s so weird because yesterday it was in the 30s! I feel like I’m back in Florida! (I was in Orlando from the 5th to the 8th).

Anyway, sending love to Keeps in this rough time <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Fern - Good luck!

Keeps - Again, so sorry that you're going through this. :(

Kitty - I agree with shae; get another ring that's a size larger for the time being. Either silicone or something cheap that looks real from afar.

shae - Damn, I was in Davenport, FL for a week and a half. We shoulda tried to meet up. lol

AFM, still haven't talked to SO about his thoughts on how he sees things going once we live together. Like, how the chores and stuff are gonna be divvied up, especially if/when I go back to work full time.
In other news, (I'll spare you the back story, but) SO volunteered the info that he 99.9% doesn't want more kids unless we could somehow guarentee my next pregnancy would be twin ginger girls. Kinda random, but I guess I can work with that. I can understand being in the mindset of "ugh, no more kids" when you already have a toddler and a young baby. So, I'll give it a little time and then try to convince that they only way to have any girl will be to just give it one more try.


----------



## Fern81

Ivf is most probably off. Big surprise; the moment the possibility of pregnancy and him having to support me drew closer, he has decided (and told me) he will not support me emotionally through this journey, I’m “crazy” if I feel anxious at all, there is too much “wrong with me” and he is talking about splitting up again. Whyyyyy am I married to such a fucked up man. When things are good and stable he is calm (although distant) but the moment money or other support is needed he acts like he is single and I’m an unwelcome visitor in his house. My previous pregnancy and G’s baby years were an emotional hell for me due to him. I thought things had changed but clearly not.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh fern I’m so sorry, you don’t deserve this treatment :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Keeps...I don't know where you're at in terms of your emotions regarding the chemical, but in any case, I'm sorry...a loss is a loss. I guess the silver lining is that you now have clarity on the situation. The pill can do screwy things to your cycle the first few months, which may prolong the bleeding a bit, but hopefully it will subside over the next several days.


----------



## wookie130

Fern- Oh, no....I am so sorry things have taken this turn. You deserve much better than this. Please take care.

Pretty- Yeah, give that time. Most men cannot fathom another baby while they already have a baby. It's overwhelming, really...I get it. I think you're right in letting your boys get a bit older, and then revisiting the idea of #3. My husband wanted nothing to do with a 3rd kid, and the ladies in here will tell you that I tried having an oopsie under the table for several months, and I then sucked it up, and gave up on the idea. Well, several months later, we actually did have a genuine "oopsie" baby, who was conceived when I was 39, 5 days prior to my actual ovulation day, on only one bd during the month...it was some kind of flukey miracle, I'm telling you! But once I told him we were pregnant again, he was shockingly happy and super excited, and we decided to remain on team green! So, give it time. Sometimes life makes other plans.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ladies <3 just checking in. Very sad to say my Dad passed away yesterday morning. We are in a state of shock still as his diagnosis was just over 3 months ago. I was able to come to where my parents were and be there with my Mom immediately after so that was good. Riding the grief waves now but we have a great support system and I know we'll all be ok.

Fern, so sorry for that twist, however it sounds like it may be for the best. Better he show his true colors now than after you're pregnant and deal with his inflicted misery again.

Keeps ahhhh I am so happy another man could boost your confidence! Very sorry to hear about your loss. I think you're being very logical about it, feeling both telief and sorrow. That's a perfectly OK response.

Pretty, I would discuss the division of labor at home some time when you're both in good moods and he's more receptive to the conversation. And lots of men, especially younger, just straight up aren't good with babies. Hubs frankly sucked with ds1, but 5 years later he was amazing with ds2 :shrug:

Shae, we've had the same here -- a school-closing snow storm on Tuesday followed by warm 70f weather lol -- Virginia is known for weather mood swings!

Ok ladies, I have a long 2 hr drive home so I must get going. Sorry for anyone I missed and hope y'all are doing well, even with life's challenges <3 <3


----------



## shaescott

Pretty aw dang, that would’ve been cool! But I was only there for 3 nights and had no time for excursions, SO has a friend in Florida (who moved there years ago) and he didn’t get to go see him because of how little time we had.
I bet having a baby right now is a huge part of how your SO is feeling. Sending love and clarity vibes.

Fern I’m so sorry. There’s nothing I can say that will ease your heartache right now. Just know that we’re here for you and we’re thinking of you.

Gigs I’m so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Gigs, my deepest condolences for you and your family. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Fern - I'm so sorry for the emotional back and forth. :(

wookie - I've also considered having an "oopsie". He doesn't pay attention to my cycle, so it'd be easy enough to do. But I think I will wait til we're settled in the new house and then bring it up, with dates and a list of pros.

Gigs - So sorry to hear that. It's just about the 4 year anni of my dad passing suddenly, so I've been where you are. Just feel however you need to feel. Ride those waves and know that we're here whenever you need us. <3

AFM, not too much to report. Alex is going back to daycare tomorrow and I can already feel the clingyness and see those tears.
After a decade of not getting my hair cut professionally, I finally went to a salon and got it done. I told her she was welcome to feel my hair and tell me how damaged it was from years of bleach and heat and I was ok to lose some length as long as it still touched my shoulders. She went through my hair, dry, and cut where it needed it, but the longest piece she cut was maybe 2.5 inches. As much as I love my long hair, I was looking for something more drastic. So, I just had a shower and took another couple-ish inches off my length. No pics at the moment, but I'll post some next time.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just trying to save the thread from the 2nd page. lol


----------



## shaescott

Pretty oooo the short hair is lovely! The boys are adorable as always.


----------



## kittykat7210

Well here’s a bump shot for anyone who wants to see, I do just look fat :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I think you look pregnant, the rest of you is on the smaller side so it looks more likely to be a baby bump. Just my 2 cents, though.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs sorry about your father. Our hearts go out to you!

Fern, sorry about the roller coaster. Very hard thing to go through, vent to us if you need to!

Shae: well, my province says "hold my coffee, here is all 4 seasons crammed into a week". 
Seriously we've had snowstorm, windstorm, rain and sunshine. Took 3 days and the snow is mostly gone already when we had well over a foot. Cancelled ferries, black ice to beautiful sunshine. 

Dh has been great as he's been very supportive of me getting some alone time. So Sundays I have been "escaping" to a horse barn. Been volunteering my time to clean the barn and then we usually do a 1+ hour trail ride. The barn owner invited me to a snow ride during the snowfall. it was a weekday but there was so much snow that he was doubtful that the city would be plowed, dh called it a snow day and stayed home to watch the kids. Meanwhile I had a 3 hour ride in the snowstorm. It was magical! 
We were glad we went that day, because by the next day it was already turning treacherous for a horse


----------



## shaescott

Thread’s been quiet lately, hope everyone is doing well!

Gigs I hope you’ve been coping okay and focusing on self care and family etc

AFM went clubbing for the first time with SO and his friends on Friday and as we’re arriving his friends tell us it’s a gay club :rofl: considering we’re not gay it was an interesting experience but it was very fun, we had a great time. 
On another note, SO has been talking a lot about how he wants to have kids soon and the only thing holding him back is finances (we don’t live together yet, we’re both still in school, etc) so basically he’s agreed that once we’re married and are financially stable he’s down to TTC. Which is awesome because previously he was saying 2025-2026. Since I’m graduating in 2021 and we’re planning on getting married in 2022, that puts us much earlier for TTC (thank god lol)


----------



## Jezika

Haven't properly caught up and super busy atm but Gigs I want to say I'm so sorry for your loss. These are some of the hardest parts of life, and I imagine especially hard when there are little ones around... though in a way that is maybe also therapeutic <3

Pacific that sounds magical. Glad you get to get out like that. I would love to do that kind of stuff.

Shae you've not been to a nightclub before? I haven't been in about 10 years to be fair. Was never massively keen. I've always liked gay clubs thought - everyone seems to be way nicer and I never had to worry about sleazy men being inappropriate or annoying.

I'm becoming a bio aunt tomorrow. My SIL is having a baby (elective c-section, which I didn't realized they allowed on the NHS, so that's cool). Can't wait to find out the name. It's a boy and they've been so secretive. Oh, I also ordered them a bouncer from PreciousLittleOne.com (it's a UK site - do you know it CB if you're reading this????) and I haven't been able to log in to track the parcel and the company is totally unresponsive on email and now I'm seeing a tonne of complaints from customers on their insta and Facebook for having terrible customer service, not delivering things, not refunding things etc., so I'm worried.


----------



## shaescott

Jez I hadn’t been before, I didn’t notice any sleazy men so that worked out! I hope your nephew will be born soon! Sorry about the bouncer, sounds like you might’ve been scammed, especially since it’s a .com not a .co.uk


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kitty - Nah, you definitely look pg. :)

PL - Glad to hear you were able to have such a nice unique experience. Yay for DH. :)

shae - That's exciting. FX it doesn't take long for you to join the mommy club. :)
And I was never a big clubber, but I definitely enjoyed going out with friends and getting trashed. No more of that for a while. -.- lol

Jez - Yay for a new nephew. FX the bouncer arrives soon though. :/

AFM, SO and I are pretty actively house hunting. We saw 3 places tonight and were kinda considering making an offer on one, but there are still a couple other properties we wanna see. We're seeing one tomorrow that I'm pretty hopeful about.
Also, on Friday, I found out one of my aunts passed away. She lived kinda far away and we weren't that close, but I was actually able to see her last summer after not seeing her for years, so that was nice. She was 76 and a smoker, but she's at peace now.
Otherwise, not much else to report. The boys are a wee bit under the weather, but still adorable af. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty you look prego, not fat. Very jealous of how cute your bump is. Mine was lumpy from my already fat belly lol 

Shae I'm glad SO is getting a bit of baby fever. The light at the end of the tunnel is drawing near.

Pretty I love your new hair cut. Especially when curly. Omg he's sooo tall for 3 months!! I'm glad you guys are getting serious about buying a house :)

Jez it does sound like it might be a scam unfortunately. Grrr! How's Tilly?

Fern I'm so sorry for the rollercoaster he's putting you through.

Sorry if I missed someone, just trying to quickly "catch up".


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in today I was a big clubbed and we always went to gay clubs to avoid sleazy men lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m ridiculously smaller this pregnancy, nearly 25 weeks and still not gaining, midwife was beyond useless and did nothing about my concerns regarding tiny bump and lack of appetite/weight gain


----------



## shaescott

Kitty have you had an ultrasound recently to confirm baby is growing steadily? If not, is there a way to request one or ask to see a physician or a different midwife?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty have you had an ultrasound recently to confirm baby is growing steadily? If not, is there a way to request one or ask to see a physician or a different midwife?

had an ultrasound about 5 weeks ago, baby was small but they said they weren’t worried, no other midwives in my area, no way to request anything unfortunately, my midwife has to order everything, I’ll have to wait for the next appointment for her to measure my bump, but she doesn’t do it right anyway, there’s always a very visible gap between my bump and the tape measure, unless she’s got better since my last pregnancy. I’ve measured my own bump and it’s 20-21cm which for nearly 25 weeks isn’t very good, well below the lowest line on my chart but evidently measurements don’t start until 28 weeks. I did request a Doppler check from her though, which she did and it was 155-160bpm which is fine. And I am feeling movements, i just don’t think she’s growing properly but Ill have to wait 4 weeks to see how she measures me, if I measure under the bottom line (which I should if she does it properly) I’ll automatically get a scan. Having already paid £400 for a NIPT scan just before Christmas hubby isn’t happy to spend another ~£75-£100 on a another scan if we can avoid it. We’ve had a lot of big purchases recently (new car, NIPT and the TV broke so had to replace that) so our bank account isn’t brilliantly healthy hence the reluctance on his part. 

it’s difficult to know what to do, even if I say I have reduced movements they’ll only put me on a monitor and not actually scan me which won’t tell me anything about her growth which is what I’m actually worried about.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I think if you’re really worried first step is to call your midwife and very firmly tell her that you’re concerned about baby’s size, that you’re much smaller than last pregnancy and you want a scan ASAP. If you can’t get through to her, then I think it would be worth it to spend the money on the scan. Is your fundus/top of uterus up to your belly button yet?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty I think if you’re really worried first step is to call your midwife and very firmly tell her that you’re concerned about baby’s size, that you’re much smaller than last pregnancy and you want a scan ASAP. If you can’t get through to her, then I think it would be worth it to spend the money on the scan. Is your fundus/top of uterus up to your belly button yet?

Yeh it’s about level with it.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I'm sorry you feel your concerns aren't being acknowledged and addressed. Hopefully it's just because you are petite. S is pretty petite. She is around 50th percentile for weight last time I checked. She's a bit short though. Dr isn't concerned with her growth as she's meeting milestones quickly! She is walking well at 11 months, turns pages, feeds herself, saying mama, dada, hello, bye bye, and uh oh. She amazes me :)


----------



## shaescott

kittykat7210 said:


> Yeh it’s about level with it.

I’ve seen different models about fundal height but some show 24 weeks as just above the belly button so maybe things are on track and you’re just carrying differently? Did you have a different starting weight or level of muscle tone?


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks flueks, I know I shouldn’t panic so much but as it stands I’ll be birthing a <5lb baby at 40 weeks which scares the shit out of me!! 

shae im slightly heavier than I was last pregnancy but not massively so, it’s mainly the fundal height being so small that scares me, Evie always measured right on track for 7lb according to my chart when I measured, which is what she was, this time baby is measuring to be <5lbs!


----------



## Flueky88

I never had fundal height checked before 28 weeks but I measured a week behind with both girls. Hopefully, your fundal height will increase a good bit by 28 weeks. Not sure if it helps but V was 5lb 13 oz. She was big for a preemie and S was 6lb 4 oz at full term.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty hm I’d say if there’s no way you can get a scan without the midwife, wait until you’re 28 weeks (I know, hard to wait) and measure again. If you’re way behind at that point, I’d go get a private scan. In the mean time, just make sure baby stays active (I think you said you were feeling movements regularly?) and keep up on nutrition etc. All you can really do, I think.


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s so crazy to me that you can’t get a scan. I know America’s healthcare is a global, and rightfully so, joke but wtf. 

i know it’s hard not to panic. I’m glad you have some reassurances. Aiden was small. It definitely sucked the first year feeding wise, but people are SHOCKED when I tell them he was only 5lbs, and a low 5, at birth. 

Biggest hugs


----------



## wookie130

How frustrating, Kitty. This baby does look like she's lying lower in your pelvis, based just on what I can judge from the picture comparison... but honestly, your maternal intuition matters her, and if you feel her growth needs investigating further, they should be obliging you. 

Good luck! Hopefully little girl starts growing a bit more, and puts your mind at ease.


----------



## shaescott

So crazy story. I’m lactating. I’m not pregnant. But if I squeeze my boobs, I get what looks like foremilk. My life is so goddamn weird. I called my doctor and I’m gonna get blood tests done this upcoming weekend. So yeah :rofl:


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> So crazy story. I’m lactating. I’m not pregnant. But if I squeeze my boobs, I get what looks like foremilk. My life is so goddamn weird. I called my doctor and I’m gonna get blood tests done this upcoming weekend. So yeah :rofl:

Oh wow shae that’s so weird! Could it be your contraception? Xx


----------



## shaescott

Kitty it very well could be, I saw something about hormonal IUDs having a rare adverse effect of lactation. My doctor wants to make sure it’s not a prolactinoma or something else


----------



## kittykat7210

Hope everything turns out well for you! Let us know what’s happening sweet xx


----------



## Flueky88

Glad you are getting it checked out Shae


----------



## pacificlove

Shae that's so weird, I have never heard of that! Please keep us posted!

Sorry I have barely posted, we've been quite busy. Both the boys are now in swim lessons, and we need to start putting our feelers out for Pre-K class for the older one. Dang where has time gone! Little guy just turned 1!!
We also just took a trip across the country, flying with both kids! Actually went extremely well, we planned ahead with tablets and snacks for entertainment. Only the little one let go of 4-5 short high pitched screams towards the last 30 minutes (of a 5 hour flight) of our first flight. In the row row across from us, but one ahead sat a man who got furious each time, giving me wild gestures, flailing arms, he really wanted to be seen. I just smiled and laughed at my 1 year old. All the other neighbors had been extremely friendly, one couple gifted us cheese for the kids and the ladies behind us even played with ds2 has he tried to play pekaboo with them. Stewardesses complimented us on well behaved children.

Kids had a great time in Ontario, lots of new experiences for the kiddos, cn tower, aquarium, skating on frozen canal, museum. Such a different lifestyle in the big city.


----------



## DobbyForever

Any update Shae? Hope you’re alright


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m going in to get labs drawn tomorrow. My NP had to collab with my OB/GYN to figure out what labs to draw and I have to get them drawn back at home, I’m at my college during the week so I have to wait for the weekend. I promise I’ll let you ladies know when I get the results!


----------



## wookie130

Shae, that's wacky. Hopefully it's nothing serious!


----------



## shaescott

Update: there was an issue with getting the labs this weekend so my NP is sending them to a lab near my school, and I’m getting them drawn on Monday. I also have an ultrasound next week on Sunday. Hopefully it all works out this time lol


----------



## Flueky88

Oh no Shae. Sorry things didn't go according to plan. Are you still lactating? I wonder if you have a cyst??


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yup if I squeeze my breasts like I’m hand expressing I get milk. I could have a prolactin-secreting cyst possibly? It’s both breasts so it shouldn’t be cancer or anything, that would likely be a tumor on one side affecting the one breast. Hopefully this makes sense, I’m drunk right now :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Labs were drawn today, so hopefully I’ll have the results in the next day or two.


----------



## shaescott

Update: got my lab results. Everything’s normal, even the prolactin. :shrug:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that's strange. I hope you can get some answers soon


----------



## DobbyForever

Super odd. Sorry you didn’t get answers! Hopefully everything clears up soon :(


----------



## Flueky88

How is everyone?

Any news Shae?

Dobby how are you and A?

Kitty how's pregnancy going? Has your concerns about baby girl's size been addressed?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks no news yet. I have an ultrasound on Monday (they rescheduled it from Sunday).


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> Any news Shae?
> 
> Dobby how are you and A?
> 
> Kitty how's pregnancy going? Has your concerns about baby girl's size been addressed?

pregnancy going okay, they won’t scan me without a referral and midwife won’t send me for one, I’m working on wearing Lewis down for a scan, I got a £400 bonus this month so hoping that will sway him! Still fairly small but have seemed to pop a little this week which is promising


----------



## shaescott

Ultrasound was today. Radiologist came right in to look at the images and told me everything looked totally normal and it’s probably just my IUD or hormone changes etc


----------



## Flueky88

Shae well I'm glad there doesn't seem to be anything "wrong". I still think it's really odd though


----------



## shaescott

Definitely odd :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

lot of curse words, sorry

Ditto. I’m glad they didn’t find evidence of something “wrong”, but that sucks to not have a definitive answer/solution.

A is fine. He’s getting ABA at his “discovery preschool” and speech therapy once a week. I’ve seen some improvements since he started, but it’s still quite taxing. I love him, and I wouldn’t change him. But I’m exhausted and the language difference between him and his peers just grows exponentially. He’s started pushing kids because he can’t communicate, and it’s only going to be worse when he moves up into the 3-4 room.

As for me, I’m depressed. Working in this grade level is so fucking toxic. I broke down last night because I had to tell my boss I want to move back to fifth and my old team. I’m bullied every day by first and third grade teachers, so I started just eating in my room and wearing headphones in the staff room. Now I’m getting shit from my teammate, who is also the union rep. Because I have a student who should be in her combo class and she flipped the fuck out on me for pointing it out when she has two open seats, all the best behaved and smartest kids, and two fucking aides. I have kids operating at k/1, a kid fucking gave me the middle finger last week IN SECOND GRADE. But you’re right it’s unfair for you to take her when you have a 2/3 combo. I’ll just cancel my intervention groups so I can run a 3rd grade program for her. She’s an international student, so she came from a country where they start a year younger. So she should be in third grade.

My best friend is a hot mess express rn and I’m trying to support her. But I can barely support myself.

ctxruct i May take a mental health day on Thursday because holy fucking shit I’m going to snap at someone at work one of these days. I couldn’t even sleep last night over this stupid shit. I’m so mad. Because end of day this petty argument isn’t about us. It should be about the kid and what’s best for her!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry :hugs: you’re totally right, she shouldn’t be in a class way below her level. Sending love <3


----------



## Flueky88

Agree the child's needs should be priority. I'm sorry it's still very stressful right now.


----------



## Flueky88

I just got a bfp..... so many mixed feelings...


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh wow flueks! Is it a definite? I know you were waiting to try, how difficult would be it brought forward? :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

It is faint but definitely there. I know it's not line eye. I'm happy but I'm worried about DHs reaction. He changed to undecided about a third. Financially it'll be tough but I think doable. We are fixing to sell then buy a house so timing isn't best. I also worry about telling work but there is time for that.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> It is faint but definitely there. I know it's not line eye. I'm happy but I'm worried about DHs reaction. He changed to undecided about a third. Financially it'll be tough but I think doable. We are fixing to sell then buy a house so timing isn't best. I also worry about telling work but there is time for that.
> 
> View attachment 1079478

yeh that’s a line, it’s difficult to know how anyone will react, I’m glad you’re happy about it, but I understand the worry on telling DH. In the politest way possible were you guys using any form of birth control? How likely is it to shock him?


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty you are so sweet. No we were not using birth control. He ummm..... had his way with me last Monday morning... I got a positive opk that afternoon and negative Tuesday. It was our only time dtd during fertile window. I didn't tell him about opk because I thought why worry him unless I get a bfp. I did have this crazy feeling later that day that we conceived.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Kitty you are so sweet. No we were not using birth control. He ummm..... had his way with me last Monday morning... I got a positive opk that afternoon and negative Tuesday. It was our only time dtd during fertile window. I didn't tell him about opk because I thought why worry him unless I get a bfp. I did have this crazy feeling later that day that we conceived.

right okay, he shouldn’t be too shocked, you guys were having unprotected sex so it’s not too much of a stretch to the imagination that it will cause pregnancy eventually! I really hope he reacts well (or at least better than it sounds like you’re expecting him to) when/how do you think you will tell him? Would you wait to get more definitive lines?


----------



## Flueky88

I'm thinking Sunday as long as I've had good progression. Serena's 1st birthday party is Saturday and I don't want to "ruin" it for him. I think I'll buy a digital test and hand it to him. I don't think cutesy will go over the best. I think he'll come around but I think he'll be bit sad at first.


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> I'm thinking Sunday as long as I've had good progression. Serena's 1st birthday party is Saturday and I don't want to "ruin" it for him. I think I'll buy a digital test and hand it to him. I don't think cutesy will go over the best. I think he'll come around but I think he'll be bit sad at first.

that’s fair enough! I agree that cutesy for an unplanned pregnancy probably wouldn’t go over too well. Let us know what happens, and if you’re okay with it I’m sure the line porn would be nice! I keep thinking of peeing on a stick myself just because I like the lines but I’m not even sure what it would look like at this point!

I’ll say congratulations because it is a congratulations event, even if it is daunting and unexpected :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh my goodness, I guess baby #3 is coming a year earlier than planned, huh? That’s definitely a BFP. Hopefully your DH takes it well. How are you feeling about it? Leaning more excited or nervous? I feel like I’d totally take a digi and just hand it to my SO like surprise? Also reminds me of that clip of Rapunzel from tangled saying “please don’t freak out”
All jokes aside I hope everything turns out okay!


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I caved and told him :rofl: he sensed something was up and I didn't feel right lying or hiding it from him. He wasn't happy but he wasn't upset with me. He didn't see the line at first and then he tried rationalizing that it's too faint. He's hoping it's a false positive, but I don't think it is. However he does seem open to ttc in the future if it was or if I have chemical/misscarriage. So I am happy about that.

Yes I'll definitely share line porn as long as I get some tomorrow. Unfortunately, walmart was out of Frer and I won't pay pharmacy cost of frer. I bought a clearblue and I do have some ICs.

Oh and I wholeheartedly agree. Whether planned or unplanned they are miracles and special.

Shae bahaha I didn't wait for digi :rofl: thankfully he took it a bit better than expected. Honestly, I dread telling my boss and family more. However if things progress we won't tell them til at least after my 7 to 8 week appt...if not 2nd trimester.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I just hate that I let these bullies bully me out of second grade. Ugh

Fluek I’m glad that hubs took it well. Like you said, he will come around in time. I know you said selling and buying, the timing is bad. But honestly it could be good to go in buying knowing #3 is on the way. That way you don’t buy something and have to move later. Big hugs. How are YOU feeling? I’m sure DH is a nice person, but money aside and now that hubs knows are you ready to be excited?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: I feel okay, bloated and having trouble eating. Some foods make me a little queasy. I think I am a bit excited but DH not so much. I showed him the digi today and he apologized. I didn't have a frer as walmart was out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! He apologized for not being excited? That’s sweet. He’ll get there.

Glad you’re feeling ok. It’s such a love hate relationship with those first tri symptoms lol. Like yay hormones! But boo feeling less than 100.

thanks for sharing the digi! <3


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby nah he apologized for me being pregnant :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks hahahahaha wait, sorry that he got you pregnant, sorry that you are pregnant in general, or sorry that he was wrong when he thought the first test was too faint and you are indeed pregnant?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I think sorry that I'm pregnant in general. I may have misinterpreted him though.


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

My frer definitely progressing. Going to call OB this afternoon to schedule bloodwork Tuesday. I know they'll go by lmp which is wrong dating wise. I may try to fight them a bit on that. I think weekly scan until they are happy would be more nerve wracking. Especially if they stop before 7 weeks. I'm thinking of asking to schedule for April 3rd. Anyways, gotta get ready.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek call me sketch but if you know when you Oed and they have no idea truly when your LMP was... why not fudge the day’s a bit so they go by O date?

what a great line! Definite progression!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby unfortunately I went to my pcp last Thursday for wellness screening and told them my LMP so it'll be in their records as they are in the same group. Otherwise I'd totally do that


----------



## kittykat7210

Ah flueks that’s annoying! I’ve done that with both Evie and this new one and only been a day or so out (but that’s measurement error I think, as I know my O date for definite)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks :rofl: at your DH’s apology. That’s a definite progression. Hopefully they’ll go by your reported O date, fingers crossed!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo bummer. Hoping they go by your O date


----------



## Flueky88

Well not sure if it'll matter. I had very light bleeding yesterday. No clots or cramps. It didn't feel like AF or worse. No bleeding overnight. When I woke up I felt wet and I figured the pad I put on was soaked but it was just cm I felt. I did test again. My frer is either the same or a touch darker and IC is darker. I'm not sure what to think. I guess I'll test tomorrow and go from there. I asked him if I do lose this pregnancy would he be willing to ttc next year and he said most likely as it would depend on where we are "at". So that's better than him being undecided about a third. Anyways, going to upload pics. Tell me what you think. The tops are 11dpo and bottom 12dpo.


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeping my fxed crossed. Hugs. Early spotting is always so concerning but not necessarily a concern. I’m glad you have a plan for testing. Would your doc do serial betas? It’s the weekend anyway though. I know we have a Saturday lab and Saturday urgent clinics, not sure you really want go on if you don’t need to in this climate. I do think it is a touch darker though

Speaking of. A school two cities down from my parents closed due to a confirmed COVID-19. We just got 3 students who just flew in from Hong Kong last week, one of my class. They were not taught to cover sneezes or coughs or wash hands, so that’s fun. I feel like I’m symptom spotting but for COVID instead of TWW r.r. We were not informed. They did not go on a self quarantine. When we pressed for answers, we were told “Hong Kong is on Level 1 watch, it’s not like Level 3”......... several people reached out to the union because, we get confidentiality and protecting the students, but what about protecting the staff and other 800 students? We should have at least been told. We know better than to incite panic.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby thank you. I'm thinking I'll call OB Monday. Not sure if they'll get me in. When I called yesterday they didn't have anything until end of the week "12th or 13th". They might if I have bleeding though. There is a walk in clinic for that group but not specifically OB. I have Serena's party so today would be a no go. Honestly with my insurance (high deductible plan) I think I'll wait until OB office is open so I can just get charged for lab.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and that is scary that they didn't tell anyone or do a quarantine!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

You’re so nice. I’ve definitely exaggerated my situation to get a serial beta :rofl:

yeah I’m really run down so it’s hard because it’s like is it allergies, is it stress, is it lack of sleep, is it a cold, or am i harboring covid. Ugh but no fever and I only have a cough or itchy throat off and on


----------



## shaescott

Flueks fx’d the spotting is nothing and the lines keep getting darker. The new tests don’t look lighter to me. 

Dobs jeez they really should’ve done a quarantine or something, the risk of spreading a virus like that in a school is super high, it could be affecting the entire community in the blink of an eye (more like an uncovered cough). 
I’d say if it’s feeling more upper respiratory it’s likely just a cold, if you have shortness of breath that’s another story and you should get checked out. Although it’s possible not to have the classic symptoms and even be asymptomatic which is honestly kind of scarier to me because people won’t know they have it and will transmit it accidentally.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm a scrooge with my money lol I wish I had the insurance plan I had with S but DH doesn't work there anymore (kinda glad about that too as the let him go a week before I had S, but then got him in another position so he didn't lose benefits). It was awful worrying that day if I'd deliver without insurance.

Doesn't sound like covid but I'd be extra cautious. 


So update is tests getting darker at 13dpo. I am starting to feel more confident about this pregnancy. I just had a small bit of reddish brown spotting yesterday during the party (it was much less than Friday and even slightly less than Thursdays). I'm awful but I don't think I'll call OB office Monday unless something changes. I'm chalking it down to IB.


----------



## wookie130

Flueks, your tests are looking great. I have told this story a zillion times on here, so forgive the redundancy, but I spotted with my 2nd and 3rd babies. With my son, it was way more than spotting, actually, it was like a normal period with clots and everything, until I was 14 weeks along. I had several scans. No one ever determined why I bled. With Char, I had some brown light spotting that came and went until around 10 weeks.

Good luck! Husband's reaction was funny! I am going out on a limb now, and predicting that if baby sticks, it'll be a boy.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie thank you so much for sharing again. I like to read stories where bleeding/spotting lead to baby :) it gives me hope 

He thankfully has come around more to the idea of having a baby at the end of the year. Oh and I'm having boy vibes, maybe it's just wishful thinking :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks I had 2 big bleeds at the beginning of this pregnancy, still pregnant! I’ve also been getting a bit of spotting this last week but baby is moving fine and it’s pink rather than red so not too worried xx


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty glad to hear all worked out for you as well. Bleeding or spotting is so scary in pregnancy. 

AFM definite progression. Going to do frer every other day now. Feeling much more confident about this baby being sticky. Since spotting and bleeding subsided and tests are fabulous, I'm just going to wait until my lab appt on the 19th. 

Anyways, gotta get girls ready. Thanks for dealing with me and my anxiety the past several days.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yay for progression! I’m so glad the spotting went away and everything seems to be going well!


----------



## pacificlove

Flueky congratulations on the bfp! That's fantastic :)

Dobs sorry to hear work is giving you a run for your money. Big cyber hugs, I don't have many words of wisdom here but know I am here for you. 

Covid, dang! Have those students been tested or told to stay at home? Personally I don't think we've seen the worst just yet as far as an outbreak is concerned. Somewhat surprised that your Hong Kong students didn't have any travel restrictions at home, I mean here we are starting to hear "unless it is absolutely necessary, don't travel" and so far we have very few cases. Our local highschool students had their trip to Italy cancelled this week due to concerns.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueks love the line porn! And that frer!!! Woohoo!

PL ty I’m really thinking about leaving. There are so many nice homes in the Poway Unified area. And my mom keeps looking in mountain house. My job is crap. But it’s secure so idk

I just need to b*

I couldn’t breathe this morning after a night of increasing chest pain. They wanted me to go in to be examined but then I realized it was just stress! :rofl:

A has a cough and is super flush. No fever and no trouble breathing but I’m just watching him. The kids I. My class are all coughing now

it’s so crazy. The stores are empty. The gym class has 3/20 kids. Like literally the shelves for tp, pain killers/cold medicines, and hand sanitizer are BARE

nope they were clear to come straight to school people are going to the union complaining. Italy is awful though. 16 mil quarantined. We’re canceling just local field trips even tbh. That’s so sad though. Bad timing. I bet the kids were so excited


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you, me too. 

Pacific thank you:)

Dobby I know, I love line porn lol. I seriously have albums on my phone with my test progression photos. I figure this is my last baby so I'm going to test like a madwoman :haha:

I'm sorry your stress is causing physical symptoms. I hope things get better soon.

Ah poor A. Hope it's just a cold but on a positive note I've read kids are pretty resilient or at least it's (coronavirus) not fatal for them. Seems elderly, those with comorbidities, or immunocompromised seem most at risk. 


AFM did an IC today. Saving frer for tomorrow as I should get an obvious dye stealer then I believe. Starting to think it's another girl with my test progression. I'll love this baby either gender but I would love to have 1 boy.


----------



## shaescott

Someone in my tiny rural town is being tested for COVID :dohh:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae oh man. We have a confirmed case about 35 to 45 minutes from where I live. Oh how are classes going?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks they’re going okay. I’m stressed out of my mind honestly but my grades are good so really that’s all that matters haha. I’m starting a clinical placement this week where I go Thursday, stay at a hotel, then go again Friday. The school pays for the hotel. I’m nervous but also excited.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that sounds like fun :) will it be a med surg placement or don't know?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo Shae hopefully since tears are more available it turns out to be negative.

and that sounds fun! It’s hard not to worry but it’s just because you care. You’re doing great!

Fluek def excited to see your next test! I’ll think blue thoughts for you! I know it’s already been decided though lol. Are you doing any early testing for sex?

A seems fine now physically. Emotionally he is losing his s*. Like son, like mother lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I had considered doing sneak peak but honestly, I'd rather put that $ towards their 3 extra ultrasound package. So then I'll get a scan at 12, 16, and 28 to 32 weeks. Thanks for blue thoughts lol

I'm glad As doing better. V has recently discovered baby shark and will say, "do do shawk do do shawk". Bahaha. Oh an a different note think we are going to ask pediatrician for speech therapy for her. She doesn't have autism symptoms but she does have a delay with her speech and we want to try to get caught up.

Oh almost forgot, check out this dye stealer at 16 dpo


----------



## wookie130

Tests are looking great! 

Would you consider doing team green for this baby, Flueks? I did it with baby #3, but only because I already had both a son and daughter, so it was easier for it to be a surprise. We just bought gray and white and other neutral newborn items. The surprise element during the birth was amazing...unlike anything I had ever experienced, honestly. I was shocked it was another girl, but it was so wonderful.

There are 13 presumptive cases of coronavirus in Iowa so far...most are about 2 hours from me. My house was hit hard with influenza...we're all on the mend, but man, it was hard.


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie, if I had had both a boy and girl I think I'd strongly consider team green. I think if I find out gender before birth it'll give me more time to come around to idea of 3 girls if it is indeed a girl. At least that's how it went last time and I couldn't imagine having a different baby than S she is just so wonderful :) I also don't care for gender neutral clothes. Car seats, basinnets, etc. are fine gender neutral though

We have 7 or 8 cases in TN. I'm actually more concerned about the panic than the virus.


----------



## kittykat7210

We have at least 9 confirmed cases within a 15 mile radius of our house, we live in a village and while there are none in our actual village it’s still really close to home! 24 cases (as of yesterday, so could be more today) in our county but our county Is only <4500 square miles so when to compare that to American states (Iowa for example is 56000 square miles) it’s quite high...


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that’s an amazing dye stealer! Love it! I agree re: gender neutral stuff, I like gender neutral strollers and car seats and stuff but I feel like gray clothes on a baby is just so boring, I don’t feel the need to be all pink or all blue but I want them to have colors, and if it’s a girl let’s be real, I’m gonna be all on that with cutesy stuff :haha:
Re: clinical it’s for community heath, I’m in an ambulatory care setting one of the days, not sure about the other day but the preceptor mentioned ICU rounds which is super exciting!

Wooks glad the flu has cleared up! 

Kitty yikes that’s a lot of cases in a small area!


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty hope you all remain well. How have you been feeling? Third tri now :)

Shae I liked the community settings. I liked ICU in clinicals but it was at a small town hospital. Well wherever you go I hope you enjoy it :)


----------



## kittykat7210

It’s not as bad as London, 104 confirmed cases, 930 square miles. It’s madness! 

I’m using a large amount of anti bacterial hand gel and washing my hands as often as possible. It’s difficult though, I am in close contact with over 200 people daily and any one of them could be carrying the virus. That doesn’t include the thousands who pass through our store every day and touch everything! 

third tri is kicking my arse. Managed to book a scan but only available one isn’t until April 1st so a long wait. My back kills and I’m shattered.


----------



## DobbyForever

It got real, real fast. They shut down the schools across the bay. Crazy.


----------



## shaescott

This afternoon right after I got out of clinical I got the call that my school is shutting down campus for 2 weeks minimum, all online classes, students must vacate the dorms by Tuesday. At least we have a few days to vacate because other places gave students just hours.


----------



## Jezika

Flueks, congrats!! Glad all was well with the spotting. I had it throughout first tri with Tilly, but it doesn't look like it's a concern for you any longer anyway, which is great. Being team green sounds amazing like Wooks described but I don't think I could do it with a second either. But mostly because I'd really want a second girl, as weird as that sounds.

Shae it's wild to think you might be amid all the hospital (and maybe ICU) craziness in the coming months. Are they still going to let you guys go on placement?

Schools have all closed here too and universities going online, till at least two weeks after March break. All the common attractions like museums and libraries and stuff have also closed, so parents have no idea what they will do with their kids for three weeks minimum. Tilly's daycare closed too and DH is working from home, but I still have clients to see at my practicum, albeit via phone (but still in the counselling centre), one class and dissertation work, so I have no idea how we are going to juggle watching Tilly. There is no way I can keep to all these commitments.

I'm more worried about the UK. Their approach seems to be very different from Canada's. From what I've surmised, they're thinking it's going to cripple the economy to be shutting everything down for as long as it would need to be shut down to actually stop the spread, and so they're not doing a great deal of that and actually expecting a bunch of people to get it so that some herd immunity is built up by summer. But that means accepting that there will be an accelerated rate of spread and a lot more death. It's hard to see friends and family in the UK, including those over 70, still going about their lives without any serious concern when from many experts' perspectives it's clear that if we don't do everything we can to slow this down, many healthcare systems will be completely overwhelmed and will have to make the same devastating decisions that Italian doctors have had to make. Stay safe, ladies <3

PL, which museum did you go to in Toronto? If it's the Royal Ontario Museum, that's just a 7-minute walk from my house.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I'm sorry you are having a rough time. Third tri is so hard. Now all the stress of covid 19 on top of it. When are you planning on taking your leave?


Dobby wow. They have cancelled on site classes at the local colleges here and will be doing online classes.

Shae will that affect your clinicals?? 

Jez thank you. Yes spotting/bleeding doesn't seem to be an issue thankfully. I don't think it's weird to want another girl. There is a sweet bond between sisters. I love seeing V ad S's. 

Are people stockpiling tp, cleaning supplies, etc. in Canada? I bought a little extra food, just enough for a potential 2 week quarantine.


----------



## shaescott

They just announced that clinicals will be online for the next two weeks. No clue what that will entail. 

Jez yikes re: UK. At this point in the US things are closed to slow down the spread long enough that we can get some people recovered and out of the hospital in time for the next wave so there’s enough resources to treat them. Italy is dealing with wartime level triage. Seattle, Washington is running out of ventilators. 

Flueks we just got some extra food too


----------



## kittykat7210

It’s not just the economy it would cripple, it would cripple most of the country. I don’t know of many people who would be able to handle what may turn out to be months of lockdown without wages. I think most people would get into severe financial difficulty or lose their house during a lockdown. We wouldn’t be able to survive long, and we have relatively small bills for this country. We live well within our means but due to buying the house last year and buying the car too (aswell as the untimely demise of our TV and the need for the NIPT scan) we have no savings, we couldn’t have predicted this. And we are lucky we don’t live pay check to pay check, from what I can gather most do!


----------



## Jezika

Yeah it's a horrible situation, basically a toss-up between a lot of people being financially crippled and a lot of people losing their lives (i.e., much more than would die from the virus otherwise). I think the government here is going to try to prop up those who'd be most materially affected, and the idea is to shut just about enough things down to keep the transmission rate at a level that hospitals can actually handle but without completely ****ing the economy. It does irk me though that people could be doing so much more on a personal level with these efforts that would make no difference to their actual livelihoods, but many people are refusing to take it seriously, and that'll be partly why more extreme measures will have to be taken.


----------



## DobbyForever

Having a hard time keeping up. A and I have had fevers since Thursday, he was in the ER Saturday morning. He’s negative for flu and the common cold viruses. We can’t get a covid test. A doctor told me that unofficially there are multiple doctors at the clinic with Likely covid but they can’t get tested either. So they just told ya to quarantine. I have food and medicine thankfully. I was feeling weak early last week and stocked up on some stuff. But we’re quarantined at home alone because my brothers told my mom to kick me out before they come home in case I have it.


----------



## Jezika

Yikes, sorry to hear that, Dobs. Quite a frightful situation with the testing, considering how many cases there must be that won't be diagnosed unless extremely severe. Other than the fever, are the two of you okay? We've been and still are sick over here too, but no fever luckily.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m ok. I’m just weak. My fever respond better to Advil. I only need it when I wake up and once in the evening.

Aiden is really struggling. He’s been on Motrin and Tylenol since Thursday to keep him at 100. His breathing and coughing is keeping him from sleeping well, so he’s inconsolable most of the day.

We’ll be fine. I think we hit peak crappiness already so can only go up from here


----------



## shaescott

My family is now on self-quarantine because my parents went on a cruise a week ago and my mom is now coughing up a lung. She’s pretty sure it’s a cold but her NP told her to quarantine out of an abundance of caution. She doesn’t qualify for testing because she doesn’t have a confirmed contact... we don’t have enough tests around here. No wonder it’s spreading so damn fast. I have a cold but it seems very URI-like, not lower respiratory, so I’m pretty sure it’s just a little cold. Either way, I’m annoyed because my dad forgot to get stuff for St. Patrick’s day when he went shopping yesterday to get us through a potential quarantine (which hadn’t happened yet) and we can’t go to the store to get it lol. Highly considering sending SO to the store and having him drop the stuff off on my front doorstep hahaha. I don’t get to see him until quarantine is over which is incredibly frustrating. My little sister is already getting antsy after one day.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes I hope you both recover fully and quickly! Poor Aiden.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I agree it’s more about slowing transmission to a treatable level. I was talking to a doctor yesterday, and she’s scared in three weeks we’ll be up shit creek like Italy.

I’m fortunate that with the new order from the governor, teachers are paid. But our subs are not. I know the daycare teachers are scared of losing hours as less kids come in.

Shae I hope your mom is alright. It’s the same with tests here. There are even doctors at the clinic who most likely have it and can’t get tested. We were told to quarantine but I’m wondering if it’s two week from our first symptom (11 days ago) or from the first fever (4 days ago) or From when they said isolate lol. Cuz yeah being locked indoors is already getting to me


----------



## DobbyForever

In before shelter in place... Got all the essential meds but now I’m bored eating all the food I bought. My friend saw two fist fights. Someone offered her $100 for her meat. Crrrraaaazy


----------



## kittykat7210

Christ dobby, stay safe :hugs:

things are getting worse here too, my work aren’t paying sick pay for isolation so I have to go in despite government saying pregnant women should avoid as much contact as possible, it’s not enforced at the moment so they can do what they like. I have 24 days until I stop working but can’t afford a month without pay just before the baby arrives! It seems a bit crazy how this is going.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: thankfully I got wind of the order and was up early. I took A to daycare (which I feel bad about) and spent 3 hours looking for Tylenol, picking up other essentials along the way at each store that did not have Tylenol lol.

Our fevers are finally gone I think. I really think we had covid, so I’m torn. My mom wants us to go to her house after licking ya out on Sun. But like I read you can still pass covid up to 3 days after your fever breaks. But it is 12 days since our first symptom, we just didn’t catch fevers until day 7. So idk. I’m just scared if I stay gone 3 days they’ll lock us down and I don’t want to be stuck in this condo with no backyard for a month lol

Kit I am so sorry! That’s so aggravating! I’m so sorry. I hope you are able to stay safe at work. :(

they closed our daycare and my heart breaks for all of the teachers who now go a month without pay :(

Or the kids whose only means are at school. My mom works at a title 1 school. Many of the kids eat only at school: breakfast, lunch, and snack. Cities are working with restaurants to feed them but ugh my heart just breaks.


----------



## shaescott

My mom is officially being tested because someone on her cruise from 1.5 weeks ago tested positive, so she can’t go back to work until she’s tested. She’s going to get tested today. 

Dobs I wouldn’t be surprised if you had it, it’s so messed up that they’re not testing people. The numbers are way lower than they should be because of the undertesting


----------



## shaescott

I just went to the grocery store to stock up because they said we were allowed to go. There was only one cut of meat and a few 5 lb things of chicken breast that expire in 3 days. All but the expensive tomato sauce was gone. The bagged potatoes were all gone, just loose potatoes left (so I got a bunch of those). I’m a dumbo and forgot to get chicken stock but we have bouillon cubes so I can make it work. We just will not have much meat in soups. Surprisingly enough there was still a bunch of bacon so we’ll have some nice breakfasts :haha: luckily we already had some toilet paper so that’s all good, cuz that aisle was cleaned out. 

I’m also worried about kids who only got food at school, all schools are closed until April here. Plus many healthcare workers have to stay home with their kids so we’re short doctors and nurses. People whose job hours have been cut or completely stopped won’t be able to pay rent and I’m worried for them. My family is secure but many families aren’t.


----------



## shaescott

Fertility friend has a coupon for 1 year of premium for the price of 90 days. You buy the 90 days first and then use the coupon FEF939 and they change it to a year! It’s $19.99, even with renewal discounts the year is usually $24.99 (vs $44.99 normal I think). So for anyone who needs it, see if there’s coupons left first cuz they have a limited number of redemptions but check it out if you need it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I’ll be praying for your mom and family that it comes back negative. That’s so stressful.

Right?! The stores are cleaned out. I really hope everyone has what they need.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae I was just joking with my friend that we’re gonna see a bunch of babies 8-9 months from now


----------



## needausername

My OHs anxiety levels are up through the roof due to covid. He is working away from home at the minute and he is afraid to come back to me because I’m high risk of complications due to my asthma. He is terrified he will give it to me.

right now all I want is a cuddle with him and for him to be here.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs nurse/med Twitter has been joking about it too, saying L&D nurses are gonna be really busy in 9 months :rofl:
I’m pretty sure she doesn’t have it but she can’t go back to work until she gets a negative test result because she was on a ship with someone who had it. 

Needa I’m so sorry you’re dealing with that. I can’t see my SO until my mom is cleared because his mom has an autoimmune disorder. It’s hard. Sending hugs.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, fingers crossed for your mom.

Dobs, dang girl sorry to hear you and A may have had it. I would not be surprised if you did for what you had said earlier... L is just getting over a cold that I have no clue how he would have got. He was only at the pool 5 days prior to getting sick. 

For us: we aren't being told the truth on wether or not we have (a) case(s) Here. An internal Memo from the health department saying yes we do. Then some nurses spoke up and said it was posted in mistake and never should have made it never should have been made public. Two local doctors said yes we do have covid19 in our area and finally our mayor said no we don't. WTF, which one is it! And some private citizens claim they know people that do have it!

Grocery stores are low, but we are stocked, have been for a while, it's how I stock our pantry any time. Now it is about getting items such as milk, apples and bananas that I usually buy weekly. Our country is shutting down. Dh works in finance, so he is expected to keep his office open. He is considered essential services...he worked until 7 pm yesterday, calling clients and checking in on them.


----------



## DobbyForever

A just got his chest x-rayed to tile out pneumonia since apparently our fevers are not gone.

they are only testing him for covid if he has pneumonia because it’s still only for people with pneumonia or hospitalized or a confirmed contact


----------



## DobbyForever

Okay latest update. I can't even. My chest hurts from walking him to the hospital from the parking lot.

My doctor called and said she wants me on albuterol for two days to help with my shortness of breath. Said I need to switch from Advil to Tylenol cuz something about Advil makes covid symptoms worse.

A's doctor called. This is SO GREAT. This is how broken the system is right now. A's chest x-ray shows he has inflammation in his lungs that is consistent with a viral infection. Could be covid or could just be your run of the mill virus. So naturally, you'd think we'd get tested. NOPE. Apparently the Department of Public Health feels that "given the limited number of tests available" and that "[our] treatment will not change even with a diagnosis" that we still do not qualify for testing. However, if my immediate family who are high risk start to cough, have shortness of breath, or get a fever that they need to call and be immediately tested. In the meanwhile, have fun on your two week quarantine and have some more albuterol. r_r .... ..... .....


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh dobby I’m so sorry! I really hope you and A make a full and quick recovery!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty I called my doctor back and was like um wtaf will you please test me... probably no but at least I asked


----------



## shaescott

Omg Dobs that’s awful. No wonder our confirmed cases is so low, we aren’t testing anyone! Anyone with a positive CXR and negative flu swab should be getting tested, no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Flueky88

So sorry dobby that's really awful.


----------



## kittykat7210

They aren’t testing here either, they don’t even want to know unless you’re dying, literally! We have 24 cases in a 15 mile radius now, I know it will be far far more.


----------



## DobbyForever

Exactly. You have to be intensive care to get the test.

my chest is getting increasingly worse. Doctor said try Santa Clara county so one last phone call and then I officially give up

did I mention my mom blocked my number and my stepdad is crying cuz apparently it’s about them not me


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I really can't imagine my mom ever doing that to me. I'm so sorry. 

How are you and A today?


----------



## pacificlove

Oh dobs that's horrible. Now is the time to reach out via phone and call on our friends and family in isolation more so then ever before. I can't imagine what it feels like. 

As far as testing, here they are only testing people that have a travel history and are sick, or show symptoms after exposure to an infected person.
Testing has gotten a lot faster in a week so our province's case load took a jump of 80 + yesterday and they expect bigger jumps in the next few days just because of better testing technology.


----------



## DobbyForever

A is recovering. He’s been on his breathing meds for several days now, so fever aside he’s himself. He caught a four hour nap yesterday.

which makes it harder for me. I can’t make it up or down the stairs without losing my breath. Luckily he’s only eating cereal because standing long periods to cook is out of the question.

Doctor in Santa Clara said they have so many community spread cases that they are not testing anybody who isn’t hospitalized, and that’s only to protect the doctors.

She said I needed a chest x ray like A, but I can’t take A. I can’t have anybody watch him because they’re telling me he most likely has covid. So my options are take an antibiotic I likely don’t need or start using A’s other breathing medication. They did prescribe me albuterol, but it doesn’t help and makes me dizzy. I left a voicemail with the local public health office and emailed a private company doing testing.

I feel like I have mono. Which is love to sit around and do nothing but A is going stir crazy. He’s banging his head and throwing things and breaking things because I can’t take him outside.

My coworkers and friends and parents from school have all offered to bring supplies, but what I need is rest and help with A. I am struggling to find energy to feed him.

I really have to re-evaluate my relationship with my family. It’s always been abusive, but I can’t believe my mom actually blocked my number when A and I are as sick as we are. If I end up in the hospital (unlikely, I have to believe this is as bad as I’m going to get), what then? A will end up with my ex if I can’t get to her first. but I really think I’ll be ok. I just need rest and to not overdo it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry this is happening to you. I can’t believe your mom blocked you. It’s terrible and I can’t even imagine my mother doing that. You deserve people who love you and will be there for you, especially in your times of need like this. 

My sister and I just watched two horror movies, the first of which wasn’t scary, the second of which scared me a bit (a lot). Fingers crossed I don’t get nightmares lol


----------



## wookie130

Dobs, I'm so sorry this is happening! I am even more sad to hear that your mom blocked you, especially since you two are sick with this crazy illness! I sure hope someone comes through for you guys.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’ll manage. A is recovering so I have to be right behind him. That’s what I tell myself. I’m ok as long as I stay on my side as much as possible. I’m very dizzy today. Doctors want me in the hospital since I have nobody to take care of me but then A goes to his dad. So I’ll manage here. I’ll figure it iut


----------



## shaescott

Dobs please remember that if you are having too much trouble breathing you really need to go to the hospital. You can’t watch A if you’re dead, to be quite blunt. You can talk to social work at the hospital about the situation with A and that his dad is abusive and wouldn’t be safe with him. Can your step-dad or one of your brothers watch A? Instead of your mom?


----------



## DobbyForever

It’s not too much. It’s just hard when I get up. If I spend most of the day laying on my side I’m ok. If I had a second person here to clean and cook and tend to A so I could rest, then I’d be perfectly fine. But I have to get up and I have to go up and down the stairs multiple times. I feel in my heart that yesterday was the peak.

We’ll be ok. It’s just a struggle


----------



## shaescott

Dobs okay, as long as you’re safe. :hugs: <3


----------



## DobbyForever

For what it’s worth, we showered today and I’m only mildly dizzy and my chest is not too tight., big gains from yesterday

eta still at 102.8 though I don’t even know how T-T


----------



## Jezika

Dobs, any updates today?


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, I was wondering the same, how are you doing today?


----------



## DobbyForever

Breathing is so much better. I’m really glad I started taking A’s meds :rofl: I’m only between 99.5-100 today. I feel so wrecked. My body just gave up. Reminds me of when I had mono. There’s just no will strong enough to get up.

A is good. Still coughing a lot and wheezing if he overexerts himself. But he’s holding steady at 99.5 since Tuesday. Dancing and running around and jumping on the bed. We ran out of our Costco sized honey nut Cheerios, but my coworker was so nice. She spent an hour and a half at Whole Foods just to get us more. Said they had a two item limit on so many things. People were crying having to put stuff back.

but overall I know I’m on the mend. Still no apology from my mom but she unblocked me and FaceTimed A today r_r 

doctor says I have to be fever free for three days before I can go to their house. As toxic as it is, I need a break and A needs the space to run and play


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope everyone else is alright! <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Just updating that I am definitely over whatever I had. Still hanging out in that 99-100 range, but that’s arguably but a fever so ;). Drained physically but on the mend for sure


----------



## Jezika

Glad to hear it Dobs!

I hope everyone else is hanging in there too!


----------



## pacificlove

Glad to hear you are on the mend dobs. Hope your mom gives you an apology!

Us humans are all good, went for a walk this morning, we live rural so chances of running into people are extremely low. Dh still has to go to work, although his office door is locked and he's the only one in it .

Our dog is going downhill, I have to try and get him seen by a vet asap. He's a difficult dog, how in the world he will examine him when I have to be the one to hold him (in order for him to be under control) 6 feet distance is beyond me. And I am not keeping my distance if we end up having to put the dog down.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm glad you are definitely on the mend Dobs


----------



## DobbyForever

Pl so sorry to hear your dog isn’t doing well :(. Does the vet have a tech who could hold him? I think the WHO said that it won’t pass between dogs and people, and I would assume if the vet has a tech then they probably get in close proximity anyway. Hopefully he pulls through.


----------



## Jezika

Sorry to hear that PL. I've been thinking a lot about how I hope our cat doesn't get sick while all this is going on, for the same reason. Are vets considered essential services? Because at least on Ontario they've now forced all non-essential business to close down. Surely that doesn't include vets and pet food stores. Hope your dog gets the care he needs. What a stressful time even without all this virus stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have several vet emails from Petsmart as well as more local vet clinics since I’ve taken my dogs all over. Everyone is still open, but they are doing appointment only or emergency services. Some have reduced their hours. They are still considered an essential service here in Cali but every government is different.


----------



## shaescott

Public schools in MA are now closed until May. No update yet on my school, as it’s in NH. How about you guys?


----------



## Flueky88

Bars, dine in restaurants, gyms are closed. Schools are out to varying degrees in April. Some factories are shutting down or laying off people.

On a cool note..... we are allowed togo alcoholic beverages in a closed container and with food purchase. Too bad I can't drink lol (not to drink and drive but would love to enjoy a margarita with DH at home after girls are asleep)

DHs mom might get laid off, her hours have been cut steadily. She isn't working today or tomorrow. Next week unknown for her. Meanwhile DH is working 10 hr days and 8 on Saturday. 

My mom got her hours cut from 5 days a week to 3 days. She works outpatient PT. She's watching the girls on her days off to make up some of her lost pay.

Got my OB appt next Friday. Not sure if it'll be cancelled or if DH able to go. As much as I'd hate for him not to be there... I cannot imagine how these poor women feel delivering their babies without a single support person. So I'll count my blessings as long as he gets to be at the birth.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg they don’t allow a support person in delivery?! That’s intense. I mean, let’s get real if you live with that person and put them in PPE can’t you mitigate the risks of having the dad in delivery? Ugh that’s so awful :(

I’m so sorry about the uncertainty of hours.

our schools are closed until May as well but lets be honest, they will stay closed the rest of the school year. Newsom keeps saying it. I don’t mind. Work was toxic. I’m so much happier to be home with Aiden and just maintaining a digital classroom. It does suck to se my lowest students not online though. They are the ones who need school :(


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby to my knowledge the no visitor for labor and delivery hasn't effected TN. It hasn't my hospital system for sure. I've read on the covid 19 support group on WTE app that some women (I think mainly NY) are having to do it alone. I totally agree. I mean if you are living with your support person (mother, sister, SO) the chances you both have it are high if one of you has it. I can even get on board with them leaving an hour after delivery but I don't agree with 0 support.

I'm glad you are enjoying working from home and spending time with A. I also think our schools will be out rest of this academic year. To be fair.... schools let out mid May anyways since they start the 1st week of August.


----------



## kittykat7210

The no Birth partners rule is starting to freak me out, at the moment hospital are allowing 1 but I fear by the time I go into labour with this one it will be zero, I’ve started having panic attacks on a near daily basis because of this. I’d try for a home birth but they are cancelled anyway and with the shoulder dystocia/retained placenta/haemorrhaging I had last time it wouldn’t be a good idea anyway. My mental health is in tatters and I’ve been actively having to choose not to drink. I’m losing weight because I’m not eating properly because I’m just in such a state and I can’t leave the house. I’m basically falling apart right now. Can’t say anything though because they’ve changed the mental health rules whilst coronavirus is happening, you only need 1 doctor (instead of 2) to declare you’re unstable for them to cart you off/take your kids away and I just can’t go through that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Kit. Biggest e hugs. You are not crazy. What you are feeling is perfectly normal. There’s so much uncertainty and fear right now. I think maybe just face your fears head on? Is there any way to make sure hubs is close when you’re close? Or what will your backup plan be? Are you getting out to walk or get some sun? Maybe do some online meditation each day. Not as easy with kids around. 

I was starting to lose my s* and I’m highly introverted, but doing an exercise program has really helped me mellow out


----------



## Jezika

Totally understandable that you're freaking out Kit! My friend is due in June and to say that her anxiety is through the roof on a daily basis is an understatement. She also just had the option of switching to a midwife from an OB and has been crippled by that decision alone... so many different variables with each re: the virus. Have you spoken to other women in your position on support groups and such? I struggle to think they'll not let a partner be present at the birth, esp in the UK. Big e hugs xxxx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies,

Don't ask me how, but it's apparently been 2 months since I last posted. :/ I just did a really quick skim cuz it's almost 2am and I wanna get to bed. The only thing I really retained is that Flueky is pg. Congrats, girl. I told you to let me know when we're gonna be pg again, but this may be a little early. On top of that, SO and I have not done it since AT LEAST a month before Matthew was born and he just turned 5 months. So, ya. But anyway, congrats again! Anxiously waiting to see if you're getting a little prince or if DH is batting 1000 for girls. :)

I'll give you all a quick update with a promise to get myself all caught up in the next day or so. As I said, Matthew is now 5 months. He's been eating baby cereal and purees for a month now. We just started sleep training last night. He cried for 45 mins. And tonight, nothing. Rolled over and went straight to sleep. Alex is good. Been home full time for a couple weeks now cuz of Covid. Saying more words and longer sentences and finally eating meat at home. As for SO and I, WE BOUGHT A TOWNHOUSE. What's even better/funnier is it's literally right beside my mom's place. My kids will get to grow up pretty much exactly where I did and it's awesome. It's 3 bed, 2.5 bath. I'd love to post a link of the virtual tour, but that's probably not safe. We're not quite sure if we wanna live there for several years and then upgrade or make it our forever home, but there's time to decide. We don't take possession til July 10, so we need to fix up SO's place in the meantime. But it's hard cuz we can't get appliances delivered or painters in cuz of Covid. So, we'll just pack what we can for now. Oh, and SO is still working, but just from home.

So, that's what's up with me. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## shaescott

Kit I can only imagine how stressful it is to be 7 months pregnant during this. You and your family are in my thoughts :hugs:

Dobs re: exercise I had just started going to Planet Fitness 5 days a week 3 weeks before my school sent us all home. I haven’t exercised once since and I’m itching to get back into it. They’re having 30 minute workouts on the Planet Fitness Facebook page every day, but my Roku TV won’t screen share properly with my iPhone, so I just bought an hdmi cord to hopefully hook up my laptop to the TV and play it that way. 
How is online teaching going? Are you finding it’s working well for the kids? I’m sorry about the kids without internet, that’s always a worry and they’re the kids who were already at risk. It must be super frustrating :hugs:

Flueks I see you’re 7 weeks tomorrow! How are you feeling? Do you have a scan scheduled or are they not letting you come in due to COVID?

Pretty congrats on the townhouse! I remember you were struggling with buying a place during your pregnancy. Matthew is adorable, he’s got that chubby baby look that’s so cute, and he’s looking just like his big brother! And it’s so great that Alex’s language is developing!

AFM my school is online for the rest of the semester. I am crazy busy, way busier than I was before we went online. We have so much more work and it’s hard to motivate myself at home compared to at school. But I’ll figure it out. I’m honestly half super thankful this didn’t happen after I graduated because I’d be stuck in the middle of it, and half sad I can’t be helping out right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Huge congrats Pretty!


----------



## Flueky88

Kit I'm so sorry you are struggling right now. Surely with UK being so midwife driven they wouldnt go to that extreme. Women need that emotional support during labor... pandemic or not.

Prett, well.... I wasn't trying without you, just an oopsie. However, even though this wasn't as planned every baby is a blessing. Bahaha I'm anxious to find out if he only produces X chromosome sperm myself. I thought about sneak peak but I'd rather put the money towards an ultrasound package. I figure that once I hit 10 weeks I'll try the baking soda test while I wait (probably get a 16 week gender scan).

Matthew is such a cute little chunk. I love chunky babies, was kinda sad S didn't get rolls. 

Awesome news on tge townhouse but sorry you can't move until July. Oh and glad SO gets to work from home. Hope you all stay well.

Shae yup it feels like this pregnancy is going so slow.. I think it's partly from finding out so early. The other part is I've not felt good at all, fatigue, insomnia, nausea, and wth diarrhea. I've always had constipation while preggo so this is new. I have a scan on Friday and as of right now they are allowing one visitor thats age 18 or older. FX it stays that way. I've prepared DH for possibility he's not allowed. 

Shae sorry it's hard to find the motivation. Also I always found online tests and quizzes way harder than in class. If you anything like me you'll get it all done last minute lol

I'm glad I'm not in the middle of this in patient care. For ppl that say that's why nurses, doctors, etc. went to school for this.... no. They didn't go to school for this shit. I can't imagine not having the appropriate ppe to protect myself and my loved ones from me.


----------



## pacificlove

I can't imagine being at the end of pregnancy and not having my partner with me in delivery
I am so sorry for you ladies!

Pretty congrats on the new house purchase!




We've had a shitty week, Monday I had to put our dog down... His tumor grew too much where it put him into discomfort. Surgery could have taken it out maybe, but his odds were stacked against him. Age and metastasized cancer.. 
My heart is broken


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific so sorry for your loss.

Kitty I wanted to share that I read the governor of NY issued an executive order to allow a birth partner. I think this is positive and I really feel like your DH will be allowed to be present.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yes I agree, nurses and doctors did not sign up to have no PPE and risk their lives and their family’s lives. If there was enough PPE and they figured out what kind they really needed (the CDC keeps changing their mind if it’s airborne or droplet), that would be one thing. But my mom gets one mask a day, and she has to save them to use again the next week. She works in a doctor’s office, but that’s the policy in the network hospital too. People are going into COVID-19 rooms without N95s because there just aren’t any left. It’s a mess. 

Re: your pregnancy, I’m sorry you’re feeling crappy. Hopefully it means you’ve got a strong little peanut in there, though! I hope they allow your DH to be at your ultrasound. 

PL I’m so sorry about your dog. You and your family are in my thoughts <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks for the support everyone, we’ve had 3 confirmed cases in our village now (only 6000 people live here) it’s getting pretty bad, one the the neighbours has decided to park on our drive for the foreseeable but I don’t know which one, freaks me out because it’s not our car and it’s right outside our kitchen window. We don’t use the space and normally I wouldn’t mind (although people normally ask!!) but with this virus I don’t like not knowing who’s parked outside our house!! It’s not even like I can knock and ask who’s it is! gah it’s too much! 

Pacific I’m sorry for your loss, it’s such a hard decision to make :hugs: 

flueks, I’m sorry you’re feeling crappy, I know the early pregnancy problems well and hope you feel better ASAP! 

the lack of appropriate PPE is getting ridiculous, my auntie, 2 of my cousins, my uncle, my sister and my dad all work in the medical field, my auntie runs 2 infection control units (in separate hospitals) and my sister is a dispenser in a pharmacy, I’m very worried about them especially, people seem to think it’s still okay to go into a pharmacy with symptoms of coronavirus! And obviously my auntie is exposed day in and day out! Someone at my work has a confirmed case (as of 7 days ago) and I worked with them on my last 2 days of work (9-10 days ago) so waiting for the full 14 days panicking. 

new baby’s bum is right in my rib cage, quite uncomfortable to say the least!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kitty, can you leave a polite note and sign it off as your HOA? I get people parking in my spare spot a lot because it’s close to the street. I just say that all spots are assigned and to please move the vehicle. Fxed hubs can go to the scan.

PL I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.

Shae. Sorry you’re still adjusting to online learning. I feel like people either are super into it or not. I love it because I love the flexibility with hours. My both my credential and MS were primarily online, so it allowed me to work during the week then I’d just do all my schoolwork on the weekend. But idk crisis teaching/online learning does not work imho

Fluek hopefully you feel better soon! But yes double edged sword of feeling junky but that reassurance.

Yes the mask situation is nuts. I was told to get a mask when I took Aiden to his x ray, and the guy gave me the hundredth degree. I was thinking we both have 103 fevers and a cough so we were told to wear masks and they hold them out like candy usually. Couldn’t figure out at the time why he was being so protective. Then I realized there’s loons out there trying to score a free mask.

I had a nightmare that A’s daycare opened (they may reopen for essential workers) and that someone he was added back to the list of attendees lol. And I already blew this month’s daycare money on credit card debt. I’ve paid off 2/3 credit cards and down to $2,800 on this last one. Haven’t gotten child support since early February. He owes me over $6k. Once my credit card is paid off, going to start working on paying on my home loan early.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you. It is reassuring to feel so crappy lol I'm sorry ppe shortage is effecting your mom. 

Kitty it's also scary for people working in other settings like stores, etc. I feel like you should be provided a mask to help shield you. I really hope you didn't catch it from your coworker.

Ouch, those last couple months are uncomfortable. Hang in there momma.

Dobby thank you. Oh and what a crazy dream. I'm glad that you are getting bills whittled down during this craziness. Nice to read some positives from all of this :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. Tbh this shelter is place is really amazing for me. I saved on so many sick days with the timing, and with daycare closed I’m able to work on my credit card debt. It’s been so incredible for my mental health because work got so toxic. I have all the parts I love about my job (the students) but not the b*y coworkers. I FaceTime with my friends and family, I’m doing a spin class every other day, I actually walk A and the dogs every day. I’m learning I can rely on just me. A is on a good sleep schedule. We started sleep training so I don’t have to lay with him. He thinks peeing on the floor is hilarious unfortunately so potty training is not going well. Lol. Honestly, this has been such a gift for me and I really will not take it for granted. I know most people aren’t in the position I am, so I’m really just going to stay positive and use this time to rebuild myself as me and as a mom.

Kitty I missed the bit about the coworker! That is hard. If it helps, I hear usually people show symptoms within that ten day mark so hopefully you continue to stay healthy.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I am glad you are doing well, physically and mentally. You really needed that break from the toxic co-workers. If it's any consolation, here they are talking about no school until September potentially. (Our school year ends end of June).

As far as covid19 is concerned here, the rumors say we have none in our town, but health officials won't confirm due to privacy concerns. A little frustrating, but we treat it as if it was here either way. 
I think the remoteness is somewhat keeping it away for now.

As for lack of PPE, our health workers say the same, however they have had donations from other places that don't need as much and have had folks donate hand made ones by health guidance.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Alright, I believe I'm fairly caught up on the last 6 or so pages.

Flueky - Alex likes Baby Shark too, but for whatever reason, he pronounces it "baby cock". "Cock" is also his word for "clock" and "sock", so... ya. lol. They also recently announced that we can have alcoholic drinks with our to go orders too. But SO isn't much of a drinker and I'm still BFing, so that's of no use to us. And I know you weren't trying without me. :p A while ago, SO and I were looking at houses online and one of them had a master bedroom, a medium sized bedroom painted blue with 2 beds and the smallest bedroom was pink with one bed. SO said "that room is for the boys and this one is the Got-SO-drunk-and-took-advantage-of-him-one-night room." Now is definitely not the time for us to have another baby, but if he thinks I'm stopping at 2 boys, he's got another thing coming. I hope he'll be on board for baby #3, but I will do what I need to, if I need to. He's just a guy and these are my children.

kitty - Omg, I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through. There's still time for things to hopefully die down. As hard it is, you just gotta relax and make sure you're eating enough.

PL - Thank you. But so sorry to hear about your dog. :(

Dobby - Jesus. It seems like you just can't catch a break and I'm so sorry. At least you and A seem to be doing better now and you're away from your toxic work environment. Even when I wasn't keeping up on the forum, you were still in my thoughts. Stay safe.

shae - Glad that you're doing well and can still finish your schooling. I can understand feeling like you want to help right now, but I guess this just wasn't your time to do so. Hopefully we won't have to deal with anything like this again in our life time, but if we do, I know you'll be doing your best to help as many people as you can.

After reading everything and then re-reading my post, I feel like a bit of an asshole. The world is going to hell and I'm just sleep training and can't get painters to come to the condo. -.-

But ya, we're just hunkering down as best we can. Alex seems to be taking all this indoor time well. It looks like the weather should be decent starting on Wednesday, so maybe I'll take the kids out in the double stroller for some fresh air and vitamin D. Parks are closed, so no playing. Just a chance to stretch our legs will be nice. We're currently doing ok for TP and food. I'm the resident shopper at the moment. My mom watches the kids while I go out for stuff about once a week. Fingers crossed this new normal doesn't last for long.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks PL! I just got my assignment back that I'll be back in 5th grade. I feel like I let the bullies win, but my mom reminded me of all the great things that are waiting for me back in 5th grade.

Pretty glad to hear that Alex is doing well inside! It's so tough at this age! Can really go either way. Well, I guess that's true at any age haha. I'm glad you have a supply/shopping system that works! As for SO, he clearly knows where you stand on another child. So at that point like takes two to make a baby.

It's so crazy because the numbers really are so downplayed. I think that's why so many of my friends have a hard time justifying this shelter in place, even the ones in Santa Clara County where s* has really hit the fan.

I'm going to get super self centered here hahahah

The Gov had recommended we shut down the schools this year, and a few states have already done it. I'm ready. Bring it on. I finally found my energy, so I'm doing daily recordings. Nothing crazy. Just my morning message and the answer key/lessons for reading. But little steps. I passive aggressively slipped in that I can only do them when A is napping and that one time I woke him up with my lesson though so they don't bug me hahahaha

So potty training. I got sick and tired of people telling me "boys are harder", "he has sensory deprivation disorder", "he has ASD" so he's not ready and I need to let it go. Like f* off. My kid clearly understands the concept of a potty, so I'm not going to wait until he's 4 to do this. Especially if I'm about to be home for 1-5 months.

I was beating my head and was going to quit but I decided to buy this "Oh Crap" potty training book. It's been super informative. I really like it because I thought we were totally failing, but she points out some nuances that make me feel better. Like Aiden does know when he's peeing/has peed. He's not as clueless as I thought. That yeah I have to move him to the potty when he has to go, but at least he stays on it to pee and this last time I even saw he try to hold the pee once I picked him up and release once we got to the potty. I am starting to pick up on his super subtle signs. I know it's not going to be a 3 day adventure like for most people, but I feel so much better now with this resource. Except I'm out of wine and she is hardcore about not leaving the house during Block One lol. I have bailey's for my morning coffee but I want wine :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I am glad to hear a is taking well to the potty. I think sometimes when we read on the internet, we tend to find more of the bad stories such as "boys are harder to train" and less of the "you can do this mom". Have a glass of whatever you need and follow the little clues A gives you. I think I have said it before, you do you, you know best what will work for your situation ;) 

Our province just went over 1000 cases however it was a 12% growth that day, which is much better then 24% the day before. Our health officials are cautiously optimistic that we may be able to flatten the curve. I just hope people don't start acting foolish now.

Town is shut down fo any non essential travel, however we are a few hours north of Vancouver, and a few people are starting to show up with RVs to try and ride this out up here. 
Again, this is against advice of the health officials as it's non essential travel.


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s so interesting that someone would choose to shelter in an RV just to get away from the city. Unless I’m mid understanding. Fxed people take the shelter in place seriously and things can flatten.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Hey ladies. Been a while since I have been really active on here but it seems like every time I come back its more and more quiet in here. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## DobbyForever

School’s are officially closed into Fall. Union will not agree to make up days because we’ve been honoring our contracts since we closed and WFH every day so fxed


----------



## DobbyForever

I don’t want to get ahead of myself but I’m a bit hopeful. We managed to get one pee 100% in the potty today! He voluntarily sat dish but did go then danced around for a hot minute. But when I saw him stop and about to pee on the floor, I told him to hold it until he’s on the potty and I saw him clench and I was able to help him to the potty. And then once he was sure he was on it, he went! Eeeee I’m so hopeful we might actually be potty trained by September


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific hope the cases continue to slow down.

Dobby yay for A using the potty. I hope he masters it soon. I'm thinking of keep V bottomless next weekend and potty training her. Oh and awesome news for you that schools are out til Fall!

Cews hello. It definitely isn't active like it used to be but some still come around when we have time. I saw you were in an unexpected tww in another thread. How do you feel about that?

Pretty stinks you can't indulge in to go alcoholic drinks either. How's sleep training going?

AFM US is today. Ugh I'm so nervous, my appt is in under 4 hours. Positive thoughts please.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek hope the US goes well and you get a good picture if your gummy bear! I love this stage when they’re all squishy and cuddly <3

Cew it definitely has quieted down. I do love that people still check in. I’ll be sad if it ever truly went away. How are you?!


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks hope everything goes okay with the scan!!! 

dobby I hope A continues his current trend and Cracks it soon!


----------



## Flueky88

Didn't get great pics but healthy baby measuring 7w5d with hr of 163. So all went well :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! What great news!!!

kit thanks. We’re having an awful day. He’s peed on the bed, the rug, and his booster seat. He usually is so good about getting off of those types things. I’m feeling really down about it. I’m really tired today so I’m wondering if that’s why he’s not as successful. Idk ugh


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueks glad the scan went well! Healthy heartbeat!!

dobby, we have bad days still, over 3 months later, Evie did 4 wees basically right next to the potty the other day, it was very very frustrating!! :hugs: it gets better I promise!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, don't give up. He'll get it. We spent a few days (almost a week?) Bottom naked on the deck last summer and I rewarded with a snack pack of gummy bears the first few days. He caught on so quickly "peepee on the potty, I get candy" that he'd try and squeeze out a drop every 10 minutes. Lol, so I had to scale back to 1 bear per pee and within a week it was only if it's a big pee do you get 1 candy. 
After that was solid, I changed the rules again and it was you get a candy for poo on the potty .

Another issue we ended up running into was that he was already too big for the potty, we had to transition to the toilet real fast.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks PL! Once I woke up and started paying more attention again, we started getting more successful. I was giving him stickers, but he honestly doesn’t care. So I’m counting myself lucky that a big hug and high five are sufficient for him haha. He still won’t go without me telling him. Most times he’ll start saying uh oh or tee tee 10-15m before he really has to go, but we’re 2 for 3 this morning (I was playing video games and mid save lol so that’s on me). Yesterday he got 3/5 in the potty with the same mommy was playing animal crossing and dropped the ball :rofl:

but major gains so I’m actually thinking of moving to block two tomorrow (pants no underwear)

a barely fits on the summer infant one and he can’t fit in the munchkin. But they the big potty chairs are too big haha


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I have the Oh Crap potty training book too, but I'm only like 1/4 of the way into it. Glad it seems to be helping you. Give A a high 5 from me for using the potty. :)

Flueky - Yes and no. I haven't been much of drinker for a while, but it's still nice to cop a buzz every now and again. I'm actually gonna be treating myself to a drink tomorrow evening. It's my BDay and I'm having a social distancing party. I made a FB page and told people to post a pic of themselves enjoying a drink and/or yummy dessert. It'll probably just be one can of this Mike's Hard Lemonade style drink (only 7% alc), but I'll make sure I have enough pumping milk for Matthew for the evening.
Sleep training is going pretty well. The first night he cried for 45 mins. Nothing the next night. 20 mins after that. Nothing after that. This is the 12th night and he'll either cry for 20 mins, whine for 7-ish, or just not cry at all. I know I should be putting him down for naps too, but now that the weather's nice, we've been going to walks around his morning nap time. I think lots of experts say they should only ever sleep in a crib, but whatever. I have another kid to think about and there's no harm sleeping in the fresh air. I haven't been putting him down for afternoon naps though cuz I suck and I'm not sure when I should. You'd think I'd know better after having 1 kid already, but nope. lol
Glad to hear your US went well. :)

AFM, still slowly packing up SO's condo. Getting new appliances is now up in the air, but FX we can at least get the cabinets and countertop fixed up. And painters in soon


----------



## DobbyForever

I would but I f*ed up. After 2 amazing days, I put him in pants. I was on the fence because of his sensory issues. We went from no accidents and peeing on a consistent schedule 5/6 times a day and a bm once a day to 10 accidents in one day. So back to pant less, but I was so bitchy that day because work was blowing up and I got my period early... now he’s refusing to use the potty at all. He held it for five hours then went like comatos in my arms and then peed all five hours of me on me... I guess I can’t say my kid has never peed on me now. I’m so exhausted between work and all these f*ing therapy/intervention meetings. Plus I bought Animal Crossing lol. Like I can only play when he naps so having to give up 2 naps a week for his intervention team to accomplish nothing and then at least 2-3 more to do work... I’m at my breaking point. And my family is being assholey because my stepdad is manipulating my brothers.


----------



## kittykat7210

I know this should be the least of my worries but I am slightly frustrated, with my daughter I gained 35lbs and had a massive bump (lots of water) and got like 6 stretch marks but only once I hit full term, this time The entire bottom half of my bump is covered in them and I’ve only gained 3lbs with a small bump and I’m not even term yet! How could it go so wrong this time???


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty the experts all say different things so forget them and do what works for you. I don’t like do that because then I don’t get to do what I want if he’s slept in the stroller haha. But he’s content in a stroller awake and has gotten good about walking with the dogs and not running off now.

kit totally valid! I’d be equally upset. Maybe just because it’s the second go round so you’re body is changing faster? Idk sorry don’t really have any experience in that realm

afm I’m less hormonal so less ragey. We’re back to square one but at least he’ll sit on the potty without losing his mind and we got one successful pee last night


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about the regression, hopefully he gets back on track quickly. My mom said it took about 2 weeks to potty train me, and I didn’t have any cognitive/behavioral differences, so if it doesn’t happen in a few days it’s totally normal. Frustrating though, for sure. Hopefully you don’t get peed on again. Hugs. :hugs:

Kit I would be frustrated too. My puberty stretch marks drove me nuts when they were pink (my entire butt was covered in them. Literally the entire thing.) so I know that’s one thing I’ll struggle with in pregnancy. As for causes, has anything changed in your nutrition or water intake? Were you doing something to prevent them last time or taking some supplement that you didn’t this time? If no to all of the above, it’s probably just bad luck and how your skin stretched this time. Either way it sucks and I’m sorry you’re going through this. I hope you and baby are otherwise well, and of course little Evie and your SO.


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy Easter to those who partake! Hopefully everyone can still find a way to make today special. My mom said we could go over but I have a cough so I’m just gonna hang here.

potty training has it’s good days and bad days but it’s whatever lol. I’m getting a bit flabby from my lazy process foods and lack of walking so I’m back on my keto


----------



## shaescott

Happy late Easter!

Dobs I’ve noticed a ton of people online talking about the quarantine weight gain. I personally am having the opposite problem, so is my sister :-( We’ve both lost 5 pounds, which won’t kill me but my sister can’t afford to lose weight, her doctor was concerned. We used to go out to eat every weekend to help her gain weight and of course we can’t do that now. We get delivery sometimes but I think the lack of routine is messing with our eating schedule, plus I’m used to eating a feast from the dining hall for every meal, and that had me maintaining about 138 lbs. But I’m lucky that I don’t gain weight easily and that a 5 lb weight loss won’t put me at risk like it will my sister, I just don’t really want to lose weight because I know I was healthier when I was eating more (I ate a lot of veggies at school). Despite the weight loss I’m trying to exercise because I had started going to the gym before this doing strength training and I was doing well. It makes me drink more water which I definitely need.

ETA: I realized this may have come off as insensitive about your weight gain. If it did, I apologize. Weight loss is super hard for a lot of people so complaining about losing weight may not be totally sensitive to that.


----------



## shaescott

I bawled over coffee today and just discovered pink spotting so that explains everything :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yikes! That’s not good. Hopefully, she can figure out an eating schedule and routine that gets those pounds back on. :(. Most people I know are gaining or not necessarily gaining but seeing a negative change in composition. It’s rough days for sure.

I didn’t think it was insensitive. I’m not gaining so much as hit a plateau. It’s frustrating because even cycling every other day doesn’t help. I walk so much and am up so much at work I guess.

it’s really nbd. I’ll get over it. It’s looking like I’ll be forever single anyway so who cares if I’m 15/20 lbs heavier than I’d like to be

I feel you!!! AF crept up on me too :rofl: Always funny in hindsight haha

I’m started to get bad migraines. They go away when I’m out and about or outside but this condo is killing me.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s definitely frustrating. I’m trying to get back into exercise because I’m so sedentary now and I barely move most days. Definitely not healthy, and any muscle I gained at school is probably wasting away right now. I’m trying to alternate yoga and full body bodyweight workouts, I’m trying out Gymondo. Do you have a bike machine at home like a peloton or are you riding an actual bike? I’ve heard spin classes are killers, I’d be scared to try one lol. 
Re: AF definitely funny in hindsight lol
Re: migraines, any idea what it could be that’s different in your condo vs outside? Temperature, humidity, artificial lighting, mold growth, etc? Or is it just being cooped up?


----------



## DobbyForever

I have a cheap bike but I do the peloton membership. I like it because it’s a wide range of exercise classes, not that I make use of them lol. But i love that they have recorded and live classes, so you’re never repeating. You can filter by time, genre of music, or intensity. You start to learn what instructors you like. My friend loves the hardcore, boot camp types. I’m more into the mindfulness, celebrate you instructors. If you have a spin bike, I def recommend. Wasn’t a fan of their dance cardio and haven’t tried anything else. But it does make me want a legit peloton 

it’s probably lack of fresh air and sunlight and stress.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, like you dh and I have joined Peloton. We have committed to working out every night at approximately the same time. Usually when at least one child is in bed. The 10-20 minute workouts are our favorite at the moment. Lenght depends on which body part we chose to make suffer that night.. haha
I do feel like it has started to make a difference, heck I can do squats again! However, my pre pregnancy pants are still as tight as ever..

Shae, hope your family is doing good health wise. Hope your sisters finds something she is ok with eating. My dh has a couple of front windows in his office (right along main Street) and I have crafted from paper a blue "thank you" in cursive as well as various blue hearts in different shades. Blue standing for all of the health care workers on the front lines. 

Afm, I am having a bit of a hard time with coping mentally. Haven't seen my family since February, we lost our dog 3 weeks ago (dogs have been my passion for 20 years and his loss has changed my daily routines of 20 years!).
Haven't left the house/property except for once weekly groceries. And am watching (well listening really) my brothers in law still visiting each other multiple times over the long weekend. (One of them living with his asthmatic mother and his 7 month old baby) they think close family is ok to visit, in my opinion they aren't doing their part. And it was my breaking point...


----------



## DobbyForever

PL that’s awesome! Glad you’re seeing the benefits!

I’m sorry the isolation is hitting you hard. Are there places you all can go when the weather is good? One of my friends lives out on one of those not overly populated islands by Seattle, and she’s out hiking and going to the beach every day with her two toddlers. I’m quite jealous. But the fresh air and vitamin d might help. Are you able to FaceTime? My friend does a weekly happy hour with her family. I have friends who do weekly game night. 

it ducks when you’re struggling to do the right thing but then you know people who aren’t. I totally feel that. I’m the same. My brother was at my parents for a month and I didn’t get to see him, but my closest friends are out dating and doing whatever they want when they want with bull excuses about why it still counts as quarantining.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs also lmfao at your geese. They’re characters


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry for the selfish post;

Not sure what to do to be honest. I’ve had on and off severe braxton hicks all day (now 4:45pm) combined with fanny daggers/lightening crotch that take my breath away. They are definitely irregular and inconsistent but I’m having at LEAST 3 an hour, I feel like I can’t be in labour as they are far too inconsistent but at the same time it’s not stopped really since I woke up! Do I ring triage and bother them or just leave it and see if it fizzles out, I’ve tried laying on my side, moving about, drinking a ton of water and nothings really helping.


----------



## Flueky88

Kit I'd give them a ring just in case since it's not stopped


----------



## kittykat7210

This was a very scary 40 minutes. They’ve fizzled nearly completely now, not had one for about 20 minutes. 

I kept thinking, just wait a little longer, just wait a little longer. Now they’re gone and I wish I had rang because I’m not sure what’s going on, too scared to check myself in case I set something off, midwife is off duty so don’t want to bother her. If it starts up again I think I’ll ring straight away. It wasn’t right, definitely not right. I’m just reluctant because of lockdown, once we drop Evie off that’s it until I give birth whether it’s tomorrow or in 5 weeks. I don’t want to not see her for that long but we can’t just keep swapping her between households!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow. I hear that. It’s a tough spot to be in for sure. I think you have a solid plan though to ring if it starts back up again, but holding off on Evie things are more definitive. :hugs: I’m sorry. Hang in there and trust your instincts that if this isn’t it then it’s not or if something isn’t right, when is your midwife back on? I’d ring her regardless then just for peace of mind


----------



## Flueky88

You could always call and tell her what happened even though it's fizzling out. Better safe than sorry because it's early enough that if it is preterm labor then baby girl might need a NICU stay. Midwife should be able to give you advice


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I’m so sorry that happened to you! That must have been incredibly stressful. I hope all is well right now and the contractions have not returned.


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m getting the odd braxton hicks but nothing like last night. Boobs have gone berserk though so feel it’s only a matter of time. Midwife back on duty tomorrow so will text her tomorrow morning or ring triage in the meantime should something occur.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I hope things are going well and no more contractions!


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty I hope things are going well and no more contractions!

I actually ended up in hospital Wednesday overnight, contractions were coming thick and fast and I dilated to 2cm, they managed to get them to slow down considerably but they also gave me steroid injections for baby’s lungs should she arrive early. They sent me home after no change in my cervix for 12 hours but said I must immediately phone if they start up again!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh wow. I’m glad that they took the precaution with the steroid. I’m sorry though, that’s so stressful. I was about 35 weeks, and look at me now! ;) But hopefully Your little bun stays cooking a few more weeks. Do you feel like the meds for the contractions are helping


----------



## kittykat7210

DobbyForever said:


> Oh wow. I’m glad that they took the precaution with the steroid. I’m sorry though, that’s so stressful. I was about 35 weeks, and look at me now! ;) But hopefully Your little bun stays cooking a few more weeks. Do you feel like the meds for the contractions are helping

Yeh, contractions haven’t stopped but they definitely aren’t as painful or regular, in fact I could say they were braxton hicks instead but I’m still keeping an eye out in case they aren’t haha! I do get the odd one or two in a row that are painful but nothing like they were when I went into triage! And the fact they sent me home makes me feel better, obviously aren’t immediately worried!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty oh geez that’s scary, I’m glad they were able to stop things and give steroids for baby’s lungs. Fingers crossed baby stays in for another few weeks!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty did they check baby’s growth while you were there? I remember you were worried about it previously with your smaller bump.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty did they check baby’s growth while you were there? I remember you were worried about it previously with your smaller bump.

no they didn’t, mentioned a presentation scan but never did it (numerous midwives couldn’t work out which direction she was facing)

I think my midwife will say she’s breech (they said I needed to make sure I went to an actual appointment rather than it just being a phone appointment) and hopefully as I’ll be 36 weeks she’ll send me for a presentation scan (which includes growth as well)

can’t remember if I mentioned but it really frustrated me last time I went for a midwife appointment and she measured my bump, looked at my chart, decided she didn’t like the measurement she took (because it was too small to follow the line she wanted me to follow) so kept measuring and checking where she was (it ended up half way up my ribcage, pretty much in between my boobs, definitely not the top of my bump and below the top of my pubic bone) until she got the measurement she wanted!! #-o Really frustrating, but I feel like I can’t say anything to her because she’s supposed to be the professional right!


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty that is awful she's falsifying measurements just to get the "right" documentation for your bump growth.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I agree with flueks, you don’t falsify stuff just because it’s not what you want it to be, you document the correct information and if it’s concerning you report it to the physician. I would’ve said something but I think that’s because I’ve had experience on the nursing side of it, it’s really hard to call people out who are supposed to be the professional and knowledgeable. But you have to stand up for yourself and your baby, so if she doesn’t send you for a scan next time, tell her you know your measurements are lower than they should be and you want a scan and won’t take no for an answer. If she still says no, honestly you could threaten to report her for falsifying documentation but that’s last resort of course, you wanna avoid making her defensive and angry if possible lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree with Shae sorry I’m tired and typing is so much work ;)


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I hope you and baby are doing well. 

AFM SO and I are having a rough time relationship-wise rn so thoughts/prayers/good vibes would be much appreciated.


----------



## Flueky88

Prayers for you Shae.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thoughts for you shae, the current situation is putting strain on every relationship I think :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Just been for my midwife appointment, she couldn’t deny the problem this time, completely static growth, no change at all and she took it 3 times. Growth scan Friday (2 days) and she still can’t work out if she’s breech or not so it doubles as a check for that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Kit big hugs. I’m glad that she booked the scan though. Hopefully things come back with good news. I’ll be thinking of you

Shae hugs. I agree. I don’t know anybody (who isn’t still in new relationship honeymoon phase) that isn’t having trouble with their partner. Definitely unique and stressful times. Take care of yourself and vent if you need to.

afm rough week as A skipped a naps I’ve been playing catch up. But I think I’m on an okay spot now. I may be sending him to daycare in June. It depends on when they can staff ABA. I get nervous but I’m home all day and it’s just a three minute drive there and another three to the hospital. We have the same medication here anyway if his breathing gets bad. But it just sounds like even when things are released back out to the world he’s just as exposed then. I love being home with him, but I need a rest and he needs to work on his behavior goals, which I can’t replicate at home.

bright side we’ve been at this potty training now three weeks. I had to have a come to Jesus talk with myself about really putting work aside to do it. We’re having way less accidents and even wearing pants now. Def still a 1-1 support situation but im really happy with his progress. S are times he took himself to the potty with no support or reminders from me


----------



## pacificlove

Good job on the potty training dobs! 

Kitty, fingers crossed for you on the scan! Hope all is well 

Shae, relationships are hard long distance (assuming you cant see each other regularly at the moment?) 

Afm: little guy has finally decided walking maybe faster after all, but only when we aren't watching. Lol, he's also turned into a huge climber... Including the baby gate. Left him in the kitchen for 30 seconds the other day while I grabbed something from the freezer, and he pulled out the drawers to climb on the counter. Sat there quietly eating one chocolate chip at a time when I came back 30 seconds later.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg PL that’s amazing!!!! How crafty!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Kitty - So sorry for the stressful stuff you've been dealing with. FX your scan goes well and baby stays put for at least a few more weeks.

shae - Sorry to hear you're going through a rough patch. Is this the worst one ever?

Dobby - Good job with the potty training. I haven't really been trying with Alex cuz I'm still nowhere near done reading that book and we're now with my mom full time and most of the house has carpet. I know we're slowly running out of Easy Ups, so maybe I'll use that as my time to really hunker down and get him trained.

Re: weight gain. Don't even get me started. I have so much half price Easter chocolate in my house. I'm currently 4lbs lighter than I was the day I have birth to Matthew, so I've put on 21lbs in 6 months. I'd like to keep BFing for another few months, but I also wanna start keto and intermittent fasting so bad.

Hope everyone else is doing well and staying safe.

AFM, we've been living with my mom since Mon. April 20. The countertops and cabinets are done at SO's. We're waiting on confirmation, but new kitchen appliances SHOULD be delivered on Friday evening and then painters will come in on Saturday. So, his place could be on the market by this time next week. FX. We've also spent just about every night waiting for the kids to go to sleep and then going back to his place to load up our cars with whatever and bring it to my mom's. The house is so packed right now, but thank God it's temporary. Oh, and the sellers of the new place have asked if we could push the possession date to July 14th instead of the 10th. We said ok, but no more adjusting after that. Otherwise, The boys are doing well and I'm anxiously awaiting a little bit of calm once his place sells.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I’m glad you’re finally getting a scan but I’m sorry it’s needed. :hugs: I’m thinking of you and hoping everything is okay with baby <3

Dobs that’s awesome re: potty training! 

PL wow what an agile little guy at such a young age! Maybe he’ll be a rock climber or something haha

Pretty sorry about the weight gain and that moving is coming along slowly but I’m glad it’s moving along nonetheless and you will get your house! Glad the boys are doing well, Matthew is adorable as ever ahhh chubby baby cheeks are my favorite lol

AFM I haven’t been seeing him much, he’s crazy busy with final projects because he’s graduating so he’s super stressed, and when he’s stressed he isolates a bit. The issue was more with a repeated behavior that I’d mentioned to him before but he hadn’t taken seriously and I basically got fed up to the point that I wanted to break up with him over it so I gave him a come to Jesus talk and told him I will not tolerate this anymore. He seemed to take it seriously and understood I wasn’t playing around and agreed to do his best to stop, so I’m cautiously optimistic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I’m glad he is making strides to improve. It is hard. I know you’ve been together for a long time and have planned a future together, so the thought of that ending is that much more difficult. I’m not going to give any advice. Apparently people are sick of me playing therapist, plus I’m not exactly a model of what to do in the dating realm. So I’ll just say I’ll keep sending positive vibes that as he works through these last few finals and the world slowly returns to normal that things only continue on a positive path.

Pretty. Sorry the house is slow moving and things are crowded, but like you said temporary. It for sure sucks now but once your little family is moved into your new home it’ll be so worth it. So excited for you! And weight gain is frustrating but something you can always come back to once things are less stressful. Hugs

Afm a bit fed up with work now lol. Catching up on sleep but ugh people are getting on my nerves. I have never had to tell myself not to quit so many times before


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, sending good thoughts your way for your appointment today. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ditto. Thinking of you <3


----------



## kittykat7210

Everything’s fine, baby is definitely head down, sonographer said she wasn’t supposed to comment on engagement but that baby looked low, probably explains why the midwife thought she was breech, her heads basically entirely in my pelvis! Measuring fine, smaller than Evie but not super tiny or anything, placenta function looked fine and fluid levels were also absolutely fine (almost too high :rofl:) so looks like it will be another tsunami when my waters do break :haha: I’ll try and warn the midwives this time...

But yeh everything looks absolutely fine, I just have a much smaller bump (and slightly smaller baby) this time ‍:shrug:

this is my fluid level...


----------



## shaescott

Kitty oh thank goodness, that’s such a relief to hear. I’m so so glad baby is okay. Lol at the tsunami thing, that’s so funny :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Kit that’s such great news! So glad to hear everything is looking good. Have you had any more of those mystery contractions? Really hoping for a smooth remainder of the pregnancy and safe, happy delivery


----------



## shaescott

Kit this made me think of you and your amniotic fluid soaking the midwives :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae that looks about right :rofl: honestly last time it went over the sides of the bed, they had to get me to stand up and wait whilst they changed ALL the bedding despite putting a pad down in preparation:haha:

well my contractions have seemingly stopped completely, not much for 2 days now...

I want her to get to full term but I’d rather not go overdue :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I feel that! I was re-reading some of my baby watch posts the other night, and I remember that being done but like obviously you want your kid to get enough time in the womb. So exciting!

Pretty I think I forgot to mention that that's a super cute pic of the boys!

AFM I think my cycles are finally going back to normal. Guess my doctor was right that once I got back to healthy body weight that it would help things even out. Only weird thing is now I get INSANELY maniac/depressed/ go to some really dark places the day or two before. Like crying on the floor of the kitchen listening to Within Temptation bad. So that's unfortunate. I think I just have a lot of pent up little stresses. Once work is over and A is in school, even if I can only get ABA out there a few times a week or part day, I'll be able to get a better handle on my mental and physical health.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I’m glad your cycles are going back to normal but I’m sorry it’s coming with bad side effects! I had bad depression with my cycles at one point but that was due to hormonal contraceptives and it stopped when I stopped taking it! Might be worth going to the doctor and seeing if there’s anything you can take/do to lesson the problem? Xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I might. I'm just not sure if it's just because I'm struggling being home alone with A during all this lockdown or if it's truly just the hormones. BCP probably would help, but I've really wanted to detox and just get back to natural. I was on bcp from like 14/15 until like 27. Idk. Idk. I'll figure it out. Eventually lol.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty, I’m relieved to read that you and baby are okay! I’m sure it’s a weight off your shoulders. Hopefully she decides to wait another few weeks, but if you end up delivering sooner than later, I think she’ll probably do really well. Good luck!

Pretty, I’m sure your living situation is tough right now. I guess it will be that much more awesome for you and your family when you can get into your new place. Look at me trying to be the optimist.

Oh, girls...potty training is NOT happening here with Char. She turned 2.5 on May 3rd, and she does not give a , pun intended. My older two were pretty cooperative and laid-back about it...but to quote Charlotte, “No, Mommy! I no wanna go potty anymore!!!” And she fights me on it, and I guess she’s just not ready. . So, I’m waiting a month, and then I’m trying again. 

I have successfully moved her out of her crib, into the bottom bunk bed, so there’s that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo kudos on the bed move! 

A is bored of the potty so he’s started his new game if his many different positions can I pee from and still get in the pot lol

He fits me on poop. He actually usually only poops during nap now, so gotta go read that poop chapter. But we’re 5.5 days no pee accidents and actually in underwear and pants so at a point where going back to school hopefully won’t derail everything

better headspace today. “Went” to church and did a lot of reflection.

my trap is killing me though so if anybody has some great pain relief for a spawning muscle let me know T-T


----------



## kittykat7210

TMI pictures ahead (sorry)

Had two incidents of light pink spotting when wiping, first picture is last night and second is this morning second one has mucus but only a very small amount, first one is definitely just discharge. 

with Evie I had bright red bleeding 2 days before I went into labour, so unsure if this qualifies as a bloody show or not...


----------



## Flueky88

I've never had bloody show,but the 2nd pic looks like mucus plug with blood in it. So may be the beginning of labor :)


----------



## shaescott

Could be mucus plug, could just be from irritation or something. I had a Pap smear yesterday and I’m spotting that much, little things can do that. If you normally have zero mucus-y discharge and zero spotting from little irritations then maybe more likely mucus plug, I personally have mucus-y discharge regularly so for me it wouldn’t raise much of a flag but your body is different of course!


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree with Shae but given the whole early contractions, it’s so hard to know until looking back. Are you going to let your midwife know?


----------



## kittykat7210

I don’t normally get any spotting for cervical irritation or anything, it is really hard to know what’s happening, all you can do is guess! No need to let my midwife know unless it turns into something in my opinion, I’m close enough to 37 weeks and it doesn’t seem like enough to bother her with! Xxxx


----------



## DobbyForever

Sounds good. I’m so curious to see! Are you ready if it is your show and go time is around the bend? I know you said you were ready to not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## kittykat7210

I feel ready, everything’s in place, hospital bag is packed and everything, it’s just literally waiting! I am kind of ready not to be pregnant anymore, I’m tired, can’t sleep, can’t do anything with Evie and my patience for her shenanigans is wearing thin very quickly! I FaceTimed my mum yesterday and she said that I’ve changed since she spoke to me a few days before, that I look worn out and done really. And I feel it! Question is do I start actively trying to get her out or not. It’s not a decision I feel like I can make at the minute, so the answer is no I suppose xx


----------



## Flueky88

I started epo at 37 weeks, did prenatal yoga, walked, and dtd. Oh and a membrane sweep at 39 weeks. Oddly enough she came at nearly the worst timing, an hour before DH was supposed to have surgery for kidney stones. It would only have been worse if I went into labor while he was in surgery. Needless to say he had to reschedule.


----------



## DobbyForever

I can’t lift my arm past my shoulder. I can with support (other arm or wall) but I like can’t get my brain to lift it


----------



## shaescott

Kitty hopefully she comes out soon! I’m sorry you’re so tired and stressed, I’m sure it’s hard to sleep when you’re heavily pregnant and anxiously awaiting baby’s arrival. 

Dobs that’s very odd. If it continues I would suggest calling your doctor.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby are you having any issues with your leg on the same side? If so you should call 911 asap. Speech issues? Pupils equal?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I had that thought but worried I was overreacting, so I’m glad you had the same thought and said something about it.


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae and flueks my thoughts went to the same thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait what thought? Nothing heals right on my right side.

I had a video appointment. She thinks I tore my rotator cuff. Not sure how but whatever. She said up my Advil and so some pt


----------



## DobbyForever

I think my speech is fine. Hard to concentrate with the pain but otherwise fine. Pupils equal and pretty small.

but man honestly I’m using some labor techniques because the pain is bad despite ice, Advil, and Tylenol (she said take T if the Advil wears off before my next dose)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad you talked to a doctor and she didn’t think it was anything super serious. We were all thinking one sided weakness=stroke (if I’m not mistaken). I’m glad it’s rotator cuff and not your brain, but I’m sorry you’re in a lot of pain :(


----------



## Flueky88

Same as Shae. Glad it's not neuro., but sorry it seems like you have a torn rotator cuff.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh stroke was my thought, glad you’ve spoken to someone although sorry it’s a torn rotator cuff :hugs: xx


----------



## shaescott

Kitty your ticker has been making me crave subway so bad :haha: I’m trying to be good and not leave the house unless I have to, so I probably won’t be eating a footlong sub for quite some time lol
How are you doing? Any new mucus or bleeding?


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty your ticker has been making me crave subway so bad :haha: I’m trying to be good and not leave the house unless I have to, so I probably won’t be eating a footlong sub for quite some time lol
> How are you doing? Any new mucus or bleeding?

Haha sorry! Only 1 more day of looking at it I promise! Although I don’t know what next week will bring! 

mucus but not blood, odd contraction here and there but nothing really, feel like I may actually go over with this one now! I’m not having a good time to be honest, Evie’s just crying and complaining all the time at the moment, probably because she’s been stuck inside for 7 weeks because of lockdown, but there’s nothing I can do about it!


----------



## shaescott

Kit I’m sorry you’re having a rough time :hugs: my whole family is a getting bit stir crazy too (except maybe my mom, she’s still going to work so she gets out of the house). I used to go out to eat with SO nearly every weekend (and I was working so I could afford it) but of course restaurants are takeout only now and I was working as a hostess last summer so there’s not gonna be a job for me right now. 
Do they let you go outside on hikes or anything as long as you’re distancing from any other families/hikers? Here in the US they encourage us to do that, SO and I have been on a few mini hikes on the little trails in his town, everyone makes sure to keep their distance from each other if another group passes by. Although you might have some difficulty mobility wise being as pregnant as you are :/ and I don’t know if you live in an area with trails, city people are kind of stuck.


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks shae, we live in the country but in a flat area, and this village boasts about its city links, which is good for everything but this because there’s just Motorways in every direction! Plus we have to be careful with how long we are out because of Evie needing a wee. It’s okay it’s just I’m tired now, I don’t think I’ve ever gone this long without a break from Evie of some description, even if it was to just go for a hair cut or something! Xxx


----------



## shaescott

Kitty ah dang I’m sorry :( hopefully you’ll be able to get out soon (and safely).


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty, your spotting reminds me of what my body did for about a week before #2 came.. I'd say your cervix is definitely doing some changes here!

Dobs, how are you doing?

Afm, potty training: I did it with Logan last summer however we over night still used pull ups. It was time to order another box last week and dh convinced me it was a good idea to go without even at night. He was dry most nightsso I agreed. Last night I had change his bed at midnight... Ups and downs of it all I guess. now he's back to taking every opportunity at having a "last pee* 5 times..


----------



## shaescott

PL sorry there’s been a little bit of struggle with overnight potty training. Hopefully it resolves to no accidents soon! I just noticed your DS2 turned 1 in February and I don’t remember if it was addressed or not on here lol, but if not happy super late birthday to him!

AFM still spotting from my Pap smear lol but my results came back normal so that’s what matters.


----------



## DobbyForever

So much pain. Worse than pre epidural labor. So miserable. Pain killers making me sick to my stomach


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that amount of pain out of nowhere is concerning. Have you talked to your doctor about how bad the pain has gotten? I wouldn’t want you to suffer if there’s something they can do to help you.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs I agree with shae thats not right, you need to be actually seen by someone!!


----------



## Flueky88

Agree with the others Dobby. You need to be seen with severe pain.


----------



## DobbyForever

She said I can be in pain for up to a week and we’ll reassess Monday. The problem is I rarely take medicine so suddenly take 16 Advil a day is destroying my stomach. It hurts to eat so I’m not eating enough to counteract the Advil, which just makes it harder to eat. She told me get some otc meds but I can’t get them delivered. Trying to find a friend or family member. At this point, the stomach pain is worse than my shoulder. Except at night. At night I just want to detach my arm. I can’t sleep more than 2 hours if I’m lucky at a time.

it’s just scary. I can still only passively lift my right arm. I’m scared if I don’t heal correctly I won’t ever get it back. And I have so many problems as is with scar tissue and keloids. My right ankle, my right thumb, my right eye , my right trap, and now this. I’ve definitely brought it up that it seems odd all my long lasting injuries are on one side of my body.


----------



## Flueky88

Taking too much of an NSAID such as Advil, ibuprofen, Aleve, naproxen, or a combination puts you at risk of gastric ulcers and even kidney failure. Many years ago my brother's gf took too much and ended up on dialysis in her 20s. It reversed but it's still very dangerous.

16 ibuprofen or Advil a day is 3200mg that is too much! I'm not trying to be mean but warn you about the dangers. Please let your dr know how much you are taking and how much pain you are still in.


----------



## DobbyForever

She said take 3-4 every 6 hours. I asked her how much is max per day, and she said hard cap at 4g. My pills are 200mgs each, so I’m at 3,200/4,000. But tbh I wasn’t eating much because I can’t cook. I ordered some takeout but after two days hard at the pills, my stomach isn’t having it. If it’s still bad once I get these antacids and eat more, I’ll go in. They’re just trying really hard to keep people out of the clinics, especially since I have to take A with me.

but idk I just listen to what she tells me cuz this is not my wheelhouse lol


----------



## Flueky88

I still think that dose sounds too high but I'm not a prescriber and I'm not used to seeing young adults. I do know that after both my deliveries I could only take a max dose of 2400mg/day. That's the max dose I've seen others on as well.

Hope your stomach gets better and your pain subsides soon.


----------



## Flueky88

Okay so I did a bit of research per FDA max dose is 3200mg, but still a bit concerned about your stomach pain. Be on lookout for dark colored stool, vomit, or vomiting blood. Drink plenty of water too. Feel better soon mama


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I’m not a fan with how sick I’m getting. I’m in trying my best to take as little as I can/honestly only taking it when I’m in crying pain. Luckily, as long as I rest it’s much more manageable during the early day. It’s just at night that it starts to rev up and unfortunately that coincides with when I’m not eating full meals. But Idk if I’m distracted by other pains today or if yesterday was peak pain, but overall today seems less intense. So I’m hoping it’s a good sign and I can start taking less


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad the pain has been less today, I’m hoping it will continue to decrease. You’re in my thoughts :hugs:

Kitty I noticed you’re a pizza now rather than a sub sandwich :haha: it seems to be less craving inducing for me so far :rofl:

Flueks I see you’re 12 weeks and some change! How is your pregnancy going? Any morning sickness? Have you announced publicly yet?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm glad the pain has started to improve. Hope it's better today.

Kitty happy 37 weeks. Made it to term!

Shae it's definitely not been my easiest. I haven't thrown up much though since I work from home mostly and can brush my teeth when I feel I can handle it. Symptoms are improving too. 

Have you finished your classes online? Are things better with SO?


----------



## kittykat7210

Thanks flueks, I’m a bit frustrated though! I’ve had annoying irregular but painful contractions for 14 hours now. I did manage to get a bit of sleep but they kept waking me up! I just want to know I’m in labour and be done with it :rofl: I hate this waiting phase!

are you having a scan soon? Or have I missed it? I’ve been so rubbish lately so I’m sorry! Xxx


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I totally get it. Felt that way with S. The last 2 to 3 weeks were miserable. Then all the 2nd guessing from irregular contractions. I think it's more aggravating if you already have a child(ren) because you don't want to have to set up care for them and it be a false alarm.

I had a scan a week ago. I posted pics in the gender prediction forum and my due date group. Baby looked healthy, it wasn't a medical scan so no measurements other than hb. Omg this baby was sooo active, it look like it was dancing in 3d.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek sorry this pregnancy has been so tough. Hoping tri 2 treats you better. Gonna pop over to gender prediction to see! Exciting glad baby is active and healthy!

kit I hear you. I’m glad you were about to make it to 37 weeks! Hope things either settle down or give you a more clear expectation soon. So exciting!

Thanks everyone :hugs: it hurts but enough I can rest through or ice through. I only took 2 Advil at 4pm and 2am and started the otc recommendations for my stomach. I’m still a little queasy but I can eat now. I have a cankersore on my throat now though great. Just need time. Still terrified that I can’t lift my arm actively just passively but I get panic attacks when I try to research how long that’s normal for.


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobby I really hope you start to feel better soon! 

missed your post shae but I’m glad the pizza is less craving inducing for you! 

lost a definite bit of mucus plug with red streaks in it, bleeding has picked up ever so slightly but I’m not worried as it’s mostly mucusy still no regular contractions (in fact they are less frequent than they have been) hoping for a nice nights sleep then labour in the morning :rofl: if only the babies knew our plans xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo maybe a bit of mother’s intuition? Whenever it happens, def hoping you get a nice sleep beforehand


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m glad your symptoms are improving! I did finish the semester, yes, and things are okay with us, I’m still a bit worried about how much he’s actually going to change his behavior but I’m really hopeful and at least it’s not a situation where one of us just doesn’t feel the same anymore or any of that stuff, we’re still making each other laugh and when I’m with him I feel so much lighter. It’s also not like an abusive behavior or anything like that, just something that bothers me a LOT.

Kitty sending active labor vibes lol, hopefully it happens soon!

Dobs that cankersore sounds so uncomfortable, I’m sorry :( hoping things continue to improve for you


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby thank you. I'm hoping 2nd tri is much smoother. On a positive note I didn't feel as tired and managed to brush my teeth without getting sick today. Oh and I know it was on th other thread but thank you for your guess :)

Glad your pain is improving but sorry about the cankersore. I hope your body quits giving you hell soon.

Kitty thanks for your guess too. Hope baby comes tomorrow after a good night's rest. I woke up every hour starting at midnight with S until I got up for good just after 4 because I was certain my water was leaking (the wet spot in my panties kept getting bigger very slowly). Contractions started at 5 a.m. and born at 758 a.m. Wish she would have let me rest lol

Shae glad you finished your semester and things are okay. I hope he continues to improve his behaviour.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot! Shae kudos on getting the semester done! Hopefully things surrounding that behavior improve. 

ty all. I’m so irritated with my body but at the same time really glad this is happening now when I can “work” from home


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## kittykat7210

I’ve fucked up, it’s a 40 minute drive to hospital, don’t know if I’ll make it


----------



## Flueky88

Happy Mother's day everyone!!

Kitty you never know dear, I think you will make it! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Kit!!! I didn’t want to jinx it but I was having strong Mother’s Day vibes all week! I hope you make it. Safe driving and safe maybe delivery! *high pitched squealing and clapping*


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I hope you made it!


----------



## DobbyForever

I will say though in virtual church today the pastor was talking about how one of the members had her baby in the car because they didn’t make it in time.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that's definitely a concern of mine. My last labor was just under 3 hours, hospital 35 to 40 minutes away, and have to get someone to watch the girls.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah that’s such an unnerving thought. ESP when they push for you to wait so long before giving you a green light to go in. I’m sure it will all work out. Just have to listen to your body and trust your judgement. Is anybody planning to be on standby when you get close?


----------



## shaescott

That’s definitely a scary thought. With my younger sister my mom got to the birth center at like 1 am and they tried to tell her to go home, her contractions weren’t close enough together. The birth center was at least an hour away from our house. She refused to leave and demanded a cervical check, and she was like 5 cm. My sister was born at 5 am. Clearly she was supposed to be there :haha:

ETA: Flueks I hope someone is close by and able to watch the girls, do you have nearby relatives?


----------



## kittykat7210

Well it all went wrong. Labour stopped completely at 4cm (I went to the hospital 4cm, and left the hospital 4cm) and they sent me home. Lady last night was very grumpy and now I’m bleeding but don’t want to call and waste anyone’s time again.

I feel stupid, really stupid, I was so sure this was it. Contractions were right where they were supposed to be and hurt a hell of a lot. But no. It’s shit.


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit no you call them and demand answers fts no guilt. You trust your instincts


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty I'd definitely call with bleeding. Need to make sure everything is okay. I'm sorry they were rude but with contractions those long and close together you should have went in.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby and Shae I'm hoping my MIL who is 15 min away will come up if it happens between 4p.m. and 3 a.m. and my sitter will hopefully let us drop off between 3a.m. to 4p.m. if it happens during those hours. Sitter is 10 min away and on our way to hospital. Once I get a little closer I will ask. We dropped V off at sitter's at 6 a.m. last time.

I'm also hoping that my water will break first so I'll know that once contractions start it's game time. Would actually probably get ready once waters break. Not sure if I'll get lucky a third time with waters breaking first.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m glad you have backup. Fxed you get that heads up. Idk how it works with probabilities or genetics. They broke mine. I don’t think anybody in my family had theirs break naturally.

kit thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby my mom had waters break 1st one time but not the other. So not sure. Her labors were fast but not as fast as mine. So I seem to be similar. I know they say it's not common to have waters break first but.... I've done that twice so hopefully.


----------



## kittykat7210

Definitely wishing my waters would just break now. I’m more than fed up. I’ve vomited twice, bleeding has turned brown (they didn’t want to see me unless I filled a pad, I didn’t) contractions are sporadic and not very many of them. It’s just stopped. Completely stopped, and now I’ve dropped off Evie we won’t be seeing her until baby is born. I just hurt right now, I have really bad spot on my back that just hurts so much, I’m ready to not be in pain anymore. I’m done over. 

I’m really sorry about the rant. I feel absolutely shit and down.


----------



## Flueky88

Kit :hugs: I'm so sorry baby girl isn't making her entrance right now and you feel so terrible. I hope she cooperates soon so you can start to feel better.


----------



## shaescott

Kit I’m sorry :( have you talked to them about the vomiting and the back pain?


----------



## Flueky88

Just dawned on me.... could the back pain be back labor??? I've heard it's very painful, it's just a thought


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit big hugs. Rant! It’s good for the soul. I know it’s hard to be away from E, but try to rest. I ban you from housework! Go relax and have DH take care of you. I do agree with Shae though I’m not loving this throwing up and back pain and bleeding combo. I’m not sure what advice to give but that just seems irresponsible on their end to not see you. Is it because of covid maybe? I know they really push to keep people who aren’t literally dying out of clinic here. I just had my PT online


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I went there as well


----------



## shaescott

Kit you are in my thoughts, please stay safe and call the midwife or hospital with updates on vomiting and back pain, it’s important! I know you don’t want to bother them but it’s their job! I’d much rather my patients “bother” me and it be nothing than not say anything and it be something important that gets missed. I agree with Dobs and Flueks that it could potentially be back labor, not 100% of course but it’s a possibility, especially with the bleeding.
Keep us updated when you’re able!


----------



## kittykat7210

Thank you guys, I did call and tell them but they didn’t seem bothered, the back pain comes and goes (but not rhythmically Crucially) and I’ve not vomited again yet

Im currently sitting down to a takeaway (which we rarely have) and DH has been wonderful. Of course he’s back at work tomorrow so it’s short lived but I’m enjoying it! Trying to relax and take my mind of things, will do some meditation tonight to bring me back to my calm self (hopefully)


----------



## DobbyForever

Obsessively refreshing multiple times a day to see if we have a kit update lol

Also gigs if you’re lurking just saw the hatch vid! So cute!


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry, I’m in hospital, bleeding picked up and I’m staying in, they are talking about induction but just monitoring me at the moment, took 4 attempts and 3 doctors to get a cannula in :rofl: 

honestly feeling a bit sick really


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kitty - All that back and forth and pain and everything really sucks. But at least you're in the hospital now and being monitored. FX baby comes soon. :)

Flueky - Congrats on making it to 2nd tri. With Alex, my water broke 3 hours after contractions started and it took another 24 hours after that. With Matthew, I laboured for over 18 hours, had to have my waters broken, and he came 23 mins later. So, every pregnancy is different and you never know. It's still so crazy how fast your labours went. I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I went from zero to baby in 4 hours. lol. But otherwise, hope you, DH, and the girls are doing well.

Dobby - Glad to hear you're feelng better. Sending you some Get Well Very Soon dust.

I hope everyone is doing well and not going too stir crazy.

AFM, SO's condo is officially on the market. If anyone's interested, I can post the link with pics and stuff. He doesn't currently live there, so I'm not worried about being tracked down. lol. In other SO news, he went for some bloodwork today and apparently got lightheaded and nauseous when the needle came out. He felt better after a good meal and now we're just waiting on results.
Otherwise, life is fairly uneventful. I feel like we're pretty settled into our new, but temporary, normal at my mom's. Barely read anymore of the potty training book, so no new attempts with that. But we've been pushed Alex's bedtime up by an hour, so he goes to sleep the same time as Matthew and it's nice to get that little extra child free time. What's the quote? "I love you more than life itself, but I don't miss you when you're sleeping." lol
And, in baby # 3 news, long story short, SO says one of his fears in having one more is that we'd end up with multiples. I reminded him of his comment a few months ago about not wanting more unless we could guarantee it was twin redhead girls. He apparently has no memory of this. Either way, any time that he doesn't say "no way in hell," it gives me hope. I actually feel like I MAY be ovulating, but we haven't done it since before Matthew was born, so no chance of a whoopsie baby right now.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty yikes, I’m sorry you’re not feeling well, but I’m glad you’re in the hospital being monitored. Hopefully it’s relatively smooth sailing from here.


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m being induced, quickly by the sounds of it, I’m terrified! Xxx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good luck, kitty.


----------



## shaescott

You’ve got this Kitty!


----------



## Mommytobee10

Hi,
I’m new on here and don’t know how to create a new post so decided to post my query here
I was wondering if anyone has heard/ experienced a bad rash in their TWW
I have irregular cycles and I was due to welcome AF 3 days ago but still no sign, 3 nights ago I developed a bad rash on my abdomen and pelvis area that’s red and itchy. I have some low back pain like AF is approaching but no sore bbs or nausea. I’ve been doing urine preg tests for the last 1 week and all negative. I read on some previous thread that a rash can be an early sign of pregnancy. Anyone have any thoughts on this? ( thank you in advance for taking time to read my long message)


----------



## shaescott

Mommytobee10 are you having any pain/burning with urination, or other symptoms of a UTI? I worry that lower back pain and a rash could be something kidney infection related. I could be totally off base there of course. Have you started using any new soaps, detergents, body washes, products? Got new clothes, especially over that area, like support spanx? Has the rash gotten progressively worse or stayed the same? Is it spreading? If you have UTI symptoms, you should call your doctor. If it’s progressively getting worse/spreading, you should also call your doctor. If you started using new products and can stop those and see what happens, you wouldn’t have to call your doctor unless stopping those products did nothing and the rash did not go away after several days. There are a lot of causes of rashes both in early pregnancy and in general. The only reliable way to determine the cause is to talk to your doctor. Some rashes are harmless, but others can signify more severe issues, so it’s important to talk to your doctor about them if they don’t resolve on their own. Most rashes that occur in pregnancy don’t occur that early, but the few I saw with a quick google that can happen early on can SOMETIMES indicate further problems that a doctor should address, and they all generally have some form of treatment your doctor can give you (usually a cream). Considering you have negative pregnancy tests, I would guess that this rash is unrelated to pregnancy and that you are likely not pregnant, but since you have irregular cycles, unless you know when you ovulated, you could potentially still be pregnant.

ETA: if you go to the TWW forum there should be an button at the top of the list of threads that says “start new thread” or something like that. You will probably have a better variety of responses if you start a thread.


----------



## Mommytobee10

Great! Thanks so much for your response! I am calling my doctor today. Don’t have any UTI symptoms/ new detergents clothes etc so was wondering what is going on.


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty sounds like you were pretty dehydrated. I hope baby girl is safe in your arms now.

Pretty thank you! I'm happy to be in 2nd tri or nearly there depending on which week you count as 2nd tri. I'm definitely starting to feel better so that's a huge relief. It's definitely a rush delivering quickly. I had several ppl tell me my 1st was most likely only so fast because I was early but I had a sneaking suspicion I'm just fast. My FIL says I'm "efficient" :haha:

Well I'm glad he's not saying absolutely no on a 3rd. You know I think deep down he wanted the kids but just doesn't like the notion of "trying". I hope to see you expecting your 3rd some time next year.

Mommytobe, I've never developing a rash during any of my tww, pregnant or not. Good plan on calling the dr.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Kit I’m thinking of you! I’m so sorry these last few weeks have been so poop but yay for meeting your baby soon! I hope the induction goes smoothly and quickly, and you and your little one stay safe and healthy. :hugs:

sorry ignoring everyone else cuz having a bad shoulder day. Love ya though


----------



## kittykat7210

Hello, sorry for the delay, it’s been a bit of a whirlwind! I went from 6cm to holding her in less than 30 minutes! I’m stuck in the hospital for a night due to another haemorrhage but it’s okay!


----------



## kittykat7210

A few snapshots of her, excuse the clump of vernix on her face, I don’t know if we should wipe it off or not!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Aww, so sweet. Congrats, kitty! :)


----------



## shaescott

Kitty oh my goodness those eyes, what a cutie! I’m glad you’re both safe!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Kit, she is so precious! And wow how fast! She was ready to meet you! Love on her and get some rest. Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

She's beautiful! Huge congrats kitty!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit, were you able to be released? Thinking of you <3

In new news, good update. Got on video with the PT and she ordered an x-ray. Turns out it’s not my RC. My neck is spasming and I guess it’s affecting my nerves. They prescribed medication I can’t take so just gonna keep plugging along. In less really disappointed in my family. Long story but basically if my dad were alive he’d be disgusted


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad you have a diagnosis! Did you talk to them about the medication? Not sure of the reasoning why you can’t take it but if you have some allergy or medication interaction they need to know! If there’s money issues sometimes there’s something they can do? As for family issues, I’m so sorry you’re going through bad situations with them :hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh released yesterday, official labour time was 36 minutes according to my release documents :rofl: 

Dobs glad you actually know now, are you able to ring up for an alternative prescription?


----------



## DobbyForever

They want me to switch from ibuprofen to naproxen? been on it too long and it’s not helping much anyway. That’s fine. My understanding is that’s basically otc aleve?

but they prescribed cyclobenzaprine for the spasms. I don’t tolerate the more intense pain meds or muscle relaxers. I get really sick and basically bedridden. Which would be totally fine if I wasn’t a single mom. I’m not comfortable taking something that has, in the past, rendered me incapacitated. I’ve had a few friends offer to take A so I can take the medication but I have trust issues and he’s needy. My grandmother offered for us to go live with her but she’s 8 hours away and they don’t have a fenced yard/coyotes/she’s scared of my dogs/they’re bipolar and I’m not in the mood for their bickering. But yeah my pcp doesn’t want me on it if I’m going to be home alone with a toddler.

but basically my parents took A so I could get the X-ray. Then dropped me off at the hospital and told me I could walk or Uber home. So I had to ask my friend from the next city over to drag her kids down to the hospital to drive me five blocks. And then my parents were like well just FYI for two weeks now we can’t help you because you chose to go to the hospital. It’s not like I just woke up and went there for s* and giggles.

I did get five hours of sleep though so that’s exciting. But the day pain is worse because I had to do some work and I keep messing up because I’m in pain so I have to redo things.

Just ranting sorry


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for your predicament Dobby. That's pretty sad how your family is being.

Oh and yes naproxen is generic aleve.

Kitty glad you are home now!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’ve had good luck with naproxen, it works best of all OTC pain meds for me personally. I’m sorry you can’t take the anti-spasm meds :( that’s so awful of your family, I can’t believe they would just abandon you at the hospital and then refuse to help you for 2 weeks. Like it’s as if they’re giving you a help budget of once every 2 weeks??? What kind of family says they’ll only help you out once a fortnight? Sorry that’s just crazy to me. I’m so sorry you’re dealing with that.

Kitty I’m glad you’re home! Wow, 36 minutes! Did they give you oxytocin/pitocin and then you just progressed super fast? How did that all happen?


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh they broke my waters at 2pm, but no contractions started after a few hours so they put me on oxytocin drip and kept turning it up then suddenly it kicked in and I went from absolutely fine to in dire pain in basically no time at all, at 18:50 I was 6cm and officially in active labour and she was born at 19:17!


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit that’s so intense. How is Evie with her new sister? Is she back home now?

thanks Fluek and Shae. :hugs: the two weeks is because I had to go in to the hospital to get an X-ray and they are high risk. My stepdad is honestly just using it as an excuse cuz he doesn’t want us there’s. He’s been throwing out my stuff I keep there for A. Plus it’s easier to manipulate/control my brothers and mom when I’m not there. 

They just dropped off aleve though cuz I not so subtly told my mom my higher risk grandma offered to drive from LA to get me to live with her as long as I needed. So then my mom was all sad he wouldn’t let her say hi to A and she asked when we can go over and he’s like um well we can discuss it later let’s go.

did I mention my brother went to live with his gf for a minute and was welcomed back open arms? No quarantine period


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I’m clearly still POed. I’m grateful for what few things they have done but it’s really sad to see where I actually stand with the fam eso as I’m going against doctors orders and on the computer working/doing a graduation for the twins/ editing ones med school apps


----------



## kittykat7210

Dobs I’m so sorry, that’s so unfair on you :hugs:

evie is still at the in laws, they asked if they could keep her for the weekend which works for us so we can have a small settling in period, means I can catch up a little on sleep for the first few days


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs:

I’m glad you’re getting that time to get settled and catch up on rest. So nice they are close enough to help.


----------



## wookie130

Kitty, congrats on your new little girl! Does she have a name yet? She's beautiful!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs jeez I don’t like how he’s telling your mother she can’t do things, that’s messed up. I’m so sorry you’re dealing with all that. 

Kitty I’m glad you’re getting a settling in period, that sounds super helpful! I totally forgot about the name, I echo wooks, does she have one yet?


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh as of today we’ve decided on Jocelyn Aster, or Josie for short! 

finally got her awake enough to take a decent eye open picture haha


----------



## shaescott

Kitty awww Evie and Josie, how cute! And look at all that hair! What a cutie <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi Josie! She’s way too precious. I can’t. Love the girls’ having a same syllable in their names. Super cute


----------



## wookie130

I actually have an Evie and Josie sibling combo on my classroom this past year! She's so beautiful! What a sweet little face, Kitty. I'm sure Evie will love her to bits.


----------



## pacificlove

Congratulations kitty! She's beautiful ;) 

Hope you guys are settling in well and big sister will be good with her!!


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry your family isn't treating you fair.. o honestly have no advice on how to proceed. :( Hugs to you! Gently of course with that injured shoulder. Fx you get that sorted out.

As for shorty parents, mine keep important medical stuff from me. The province is allowing gatherings of 6 people now so we decided to see my parents this weekend for the first time since February. While there I found out my dad is going into surgery on Tuesday. Their friends all seem to know about, but they chose not to tell me/us about it because "it felt so wrong over the phone". Everyone else seems to have known about it for more then 4 weeks. Worst part is, if we hadn't come down, they still would not have told us about it. Stubborn "old" people!! Uuugh, very frustrating. Mom has a shoulder injury and has barely any motion left in it and heavily relies on dad fkr help, if I had known about this, I could have planned on being with her for help while dad has to stay in hospital.


----------



## kittykat7210

I truly forgot how difficult the newborn phase was. And it’s even harder with a toddler and we’ve only had Evie back for a day! I’m shattered. The sleep disturbance is absolutely killer, because you’re staying up for about an hour (sometimes more) each time they wake up! Josie favours one boob so I’m having to try to trick her into the other one so that I don’t lose supply in one. Although most of the engorgement from the last couple of days has gone from both and now I’m worried I’m losing it anyway! I’m sure my boobs barely ever felt empty with my first! 

I’m not sure what to do, I’m glad my husband is off with me at the moment but that’s only for another week then I’m doing wake up to 2:30pm alone with 2 kids and actually that scares the crap out of me! Plus I’ll have to take over the nighttime nappies (husband offered to do them whilst he’s off) 

How do you ladies cope???


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty, Serena wouldn't sleep in a bassinet, only in my arms. I ended up bedsharing/cosleeping. It was something I had to do. I followed the rules for safe cosleeping. I would let her dream feed so I could get more rest and be better prepared for the day. I know bedsharing isn't for everyone and I wish I didn't have to with S as it does make me a bit nervous. I was still very aware of her though and pediatrician even reassured me that while it isn't recommended he knew I wasn't impaired by drugs so chances if me rolling over on her were low.

Could you get a family member to come and help with E once your DH goes back to work? I had help from DH for 3.5 weeks, then my dad stayed for a week with us, and the next week my mom came over 2 days to help.


----------



## kittykat7210

Unfortunately lockdown doesn’t allow it, my mum originally planned to come up for a week but she’s no longer allowed, it’s just something I’ll have to work out! I think the main problem will be finding time for me to eat! Josies a boob monster and basically is always eating and anytime I’m not feeding her Evie’s demanding food herself! 

how are you doing flueks? Feeling better or not? Xx


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty, I loved almonds as a quick, easy food while nursing. Baby wearing was a life saver too so I could make a quick sandwhich or something. Sorry the lockdown messed up your help.

Felt much better but started feeling bad again yesterday. I got sick this morning without een trying to brush my teeth and have an awful headache. I feel like I have a horrible hangover. Maybe soon it'll get better.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL sorry to hear that. Any chance they just didn’t want to inconvenience you and knew you’d come over if they told you? Hopefully the surgery and recovery are smooth for him.

Kit I didn’t have two kids so I’m no help there. I was up every two hours to feed A, but they were always pretty quick feedings. ESP because he was bottle fed and I eventually got him used to drinking cold or room temp milk/formula. All I can say is mantra stuff but when people tell me to say a mantra to solve my problems I want to punch them. Hugs I guess just don’t be afraid to phone for help. I know it’s hard with covid but if you need a break take it. Technically here in the states you can break SIP to care for a family member in need so you know lol me and my loop holes

Flueks sorry the nausea came back :(

afm I managed to lift my arm yesterday but probably shouldn’t cuz it hurts like heck today. I didn’t take my muscle relaxer yesterday because it messed me up over the weekend. I had to call my mom to get A because I couldn’t keep my eyes open except when I’d wake to deal with tummy issues. I took it at night and didn’t get too drowsy, so I took it this morning and so far so good.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty I remember that overwhelming feeling of being left alone with 2 kiddos for the first time. 
Don't feel bad for giving dd1 extended screen time, and asking her for help to keep her involved with baby things. Simple tasks such as bringing wipes, throwing diapers out, etc. The thought now is scary, but remember you are supermom, you'll come up with a plan and what works on the fly .
As for sleep, I am a big believer in safe co-sleeping. We did a ton of dreamfeeds and I can say we barely skipped a beat with lossed sleep. 

Dobs, no my parents keep secrets because they think I am keeping secrets from them....it's a literal wtf moment!


Did I mention we've had repeat visits by a black bear? First time he came at night, we thought someone was trying to break through the door. he went for the diaper trash can by the front door (no food, just diapers in there), however have since removed it into the garage too with the other garbage can. Came back a few days later, just a dump in the driveway was the evidence and an open garage door. We wonder if he got spooked because the garbage was untouched again at night.
Last week, I am working in the kitchen and ds1 says "momma there is a bear in the backyard". I thought he was making up a story but checked and saw a bear laying down in the grass eating weeds. 11:30 am!! When he started checking things around the house, I went on the deck and with the scariest mommy voice I yelled him back into the forest. Loud enough to alert the neighbor :haha:
Can't say I feel at ease in our own yard and I truly miss our dog.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww PL that’s so :(. I’m sorry they’re being like that.

Also holey cannolis! That’s scary! Hopefully the bear got the message and stays in the woods. Idk what if he with animals and baby/toddler poop. But I know the dogs follow A to try and catch his poop before I do. So gross.


----------



## kittykat7210

God I can’t even imagine how scary that would be! I’m so glad we don’t have bears in our country! 

I really wouldn’t be able to co sleep, I’m a really deep sleeper! It would scare me far too much because I’m sure I would squash her.


----------



## kittykat7210

And now she’s cluster feeding, I’m shattered. 4 hours now. When will it end ](*,)


----------



## Flueky88

I'm so sorry Kitty. Newborn stage is tough and I thought it was much harder when you have a toddler to look after as well. I think S would clusterfeed about every evening for first 4 to 5 weeks. She didn't have a great latch due to multiple ties though. I had low supply with V and had just enough to borderline low with S. What helped me through those tough, early days was reminding myself the benefits of breastfeeding and how much easier it was later than formula (no having to mix and warm bottles in motn, etc.) There is nothing wrong with choosing to supplement though if you need to mama. Oh and wanted to say don't put too much pressure on yourself to be "super mom". Once I accepted that I couldn't always keep one from crying, I felt much more at ease. Sometimes it's just about prioritizing which one needs you most and the other may have to cry for a minute or two. :hugs: hang in there, it seems like eternity while you are in the thick of it, but it truly is brief.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: I’m sorry Kit! Hopefully she’s done soon and takes a good nap so you can rest.


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I’m sorry you’re struggling. I’m afraid I have no experience and therefore no advice, but I know you can do this :hugs:

PL oh geez, kinda funny that you could use mom voice on a bear :haha: but scary that he was in your yard. We almost never see bears around here but they saw one in the local park (consists of hiking trails and a lake) last week! I can’t remember ever hearing about a bear sighting here before this, only a bobcat sighting when I was in elementary school and lots of coyote sightings (one once stared at me a foot away from my window!)

Flueks I’m sorry about the vomiting, I hope it resolves quickly!


----------



## pacificlove

Talked with the neighbor yesterday and they had the bear in the their yard the day before in the afternoon. 
They know that last year we had a mom bear with 2 cubs living not far from here and suspect it's one of the cubs that's hanging around. 
Our town is literally at the end of the road when you drive up the coast, after this town all you find is untouched land/wilderness and no more roads. Our town has about 15k people, but it's not unusual to hear about bears at the garbage cans at the grocery store for example or going for apples on fruit trees in the fall.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I would not want to run across momma bear with her cubs. Do you just teach the kids boundaries and what to do? Or like do they only get to go outside supervised? I’m paranoid enough as it is without bears lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific cool and scary at the same times. Living at the base of the Appalachian mountains we do see bears occasionally, but I never had at my home. I think a year or two ago there was one walking around downtown. I like bears from a distance though.

Kitty how are things today?


----------



## kittykat7210

Tiring, Josie fed constantly from 9pm-1.30am last night, and has fed constantly since 5pm this evening. It’s just cluster feeding, which is fine but tiring. Hoping since she started a little earlier this evening we will have a slightly better night but that’s probably wishful thinking! 

Evie has decided she doesn’t like me anymore, she’s only sat with me once in 3 days. And refuses to give me goodnight kisses and cuddles now. I don’t think she’s happy I’m not giving her attention but with Josie constantly boobing it’s really hard!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kitty - Both of my babies were cluster feeders too. I don't know that I have too much advice cuz I was spending 8+ hours a day with my mom on weekdays, so I had someone to attend to my toddler or hold the baby while I had a meal. But I did spend a fair amount of time on SO's couch. It has a recliner on each end and the middle backing folded down (revealing cup holders and a place for snacks). A lot of nights, I'd get comfy with Matthew on a feeding pillow and in my arms and pass out. There were some in bed cosleeping nights here and there. And even now, he's been waking up at like 6am, so I'll bring him into bed and let him feed while I snooze. I know it's hard, but it won't last forever. And Evie will get over it.

dobby - Ugh, I dunno how family can treat family like that. And thank God I never had stepparents. But anyway, I hope you get much better soon.

PL - Jeez, I would probably freak out if I just saw a bear in my yard. Gotta love the suburbs where the worst we get is skunks and seeing a wild bunny is a treats. lol

Flueky - Hope you're feeling better today.

And I hope everyone else is doing well too.

AFM, SO's condo has tentatively sold. There's always a chance that something could happen and it doesn't work out, but that's fairly unlikely. He's getting about $6K under his asking price, but it's still close enough to be worth it.
He also had some blood work done about a week and a half ago and got the results. Most of his numbers are ok, but his A1C reading was 10, so he technically has type 2 diabetes. At 34. He now has some glucose monitor that attaches to his arm and stays there for 2 weeks. Looks like it's time for a definite change in diet and lifestyle for both of us.
Alex has now been potty training for 3 days and he seems to be doing fairly well. Got just about all of his pees in the potty on days 1 and 2, when he was pantsless. Peed in 5 pairs of pants today, but was able to go for a 30 minute walk outside and didn't have an accident. Also pooped in the potty yesterday and today without fuss or being prompted. I definitely will not be waiting so long when it's Matthew's turn.
And in other news, we DTD on Monday night, sans condom. I haven't gotten my period back yet, but I'm also a little over 6 months pp. I've taken a couple (recently expired) O tests and they seem to be negative. But anyway, is it safe to say I'm now in TWW territory? lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Glad the condo sold although sorry about the diabetes! On the potty training front we have this issue with Evie, pantless she’s perfect, in pants she just wees! And this is 5 months in! Can’t really suggest anything apart from trying to get them to sit on the potty every so often even if they don’t need it. We’ve managed to mostly keep Evie dry using this method, although sometimes it does take a bit of bribing to get her to sit down!

but yes, unprotected sex when you don’t know where you are in your cycle definitely makes you qualify for the TWW!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for the condo selling! Hopefully just some diet changes are all he needs.

A was very similar. That oh crap book talks a lot about how pants/training pants can feel too similar to a diaper. That’s why she goes pants only then pants with underwear. A did the same thing, wet 7 pants before nap. So I followed the book’s advice to “hand them success”.

We spent most of the day pantsless but then as soon as he peed, I’d put his pants on and talk to him about how we pee in the potty. At first, he’d wear the pants just five minutes. Then 10. Then 30. Then an hour.

he does still have trouble remembering to take his pants down to pee because we spent a lot of time pantless, but he’ll do it with a prompt.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just popping in quick to say neck is better. Have almost full range of motion back in my right arm. It’s still weak and it shakes a lot after I use it, but I’m down to one aleve in the morning because it gets painfully stiff at night. PT on Thursday to see what she says about the shakiness and getting my strength back 

Trigger warning 

Spoiler
in less cool news I just found out a former colleague killed her self a few weeks ago and another passed from health stuff. So that’s two close work friends who have lost their strength in 5 months. Just sucks.

but to sandwich my bad news, I’m three weeks sober today. Yesterday was my first really depressed wish I could just drink my feelings away day. I’ve been drinking half a glass of apple juice when I get the urge to drink. Also bought some tea today. Interestingly I made this choice to stop drinking on a communion day and my one month anniversary will be on Pentecost. My grandmother says there are no coincidences.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry :hugs: 
Congrats on 3 weeks sober! My dad has been sober for 6 years, it’s totally possible to beat and I know you can do it. Sending love <3


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs:

TY Shae. I have a lot of friends who drink excessively. One admits she’s so alcoholic but she functions and just accepts that she can’t stop drinking. The other just never grew out partying. It’s hard because they are supportive, but so much of our time together is drinking so they don’t ask how I am. It’s always oh you’re still not drinking? When are you going to drink? What are you mixing with your apple juice? I miss drinking with you. It’s a little taxing. Like I can be just as fun and present enjoying a juice or a soda.

Idk. I love cocktails. They’re delicious. I think if my friends could genuinely be ok with me having just one drink then it’d be different. But like they will badger or order drinks for me then guilt me even when I say I have to go pick up A in a few hours. Then I end up having to call my mom to drive across the bay to get him because I’m not so inebriated I can’t drive but not sober enough I’d get in a car with my child.

idk. I’m rambling. Just processing a lot right now and I wish I wasn’t. I really needed spring break. And then A’s daycare was supposed to let him back 6/1, which was great because it gave me a week to do report cards and I could do end of year Zoom parties with my kids. I’m glad I didn’t tell them. Not that it matters because asshat is using the lag in court stuff to his advantage.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I love cocktails too, but pushing someone to drink when they need to pick up their child later is not okay. They need to understand that A is your priority, and if alcohol interferes with caring for him, it’s alcohol that has to go. You’ve gotta be firm with them, that pushing you to have more is not okay and you won’t let them guilt you anymore.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry your friends aren't very supportive Dobby. Congrats on your sobriety though!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty!

Shae, it’s honestly gotten to the point where I don’t hang out with one after dinner and the other I had a CTJ talk. It was one thing before when I was young, dumb, and single. But when I have my kid then that’s not ok. Not that the other is ok.

But I turned down a mimosa yesterday! I was so proud of myself. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## wookie130

Dobs...yeah, eeeek. Glad you're "changing your playground" [rearranging the friend situation, as they say in AA] in order to maintain your sobriety. Are there any online AA meetings you can attend in your area? They are massively helpful, and I'd recommend anyone give them a chance. Those cliche mottos from AA became cliches, because they're actually true...you really only CAN take it one day at a time. Sometimes it's more like hour by hour.

3 weeks is awesome, and it's worth it for A and for you to keep it up!


----------



## DobbyForever

There probably is. I haven’t looked into it. It’s been madness all month and report cards are due Wed. Everything is a mess with student belongings in the room and I’m being moved! There are FOUR EMPTY ROOMS ON CAMPUS so there is no real need for me to move. My doctor won’t even let me. She says my neck is still too messed up. Which is true. But ugh. It’s so frustrating. Whatever. Not to mention legally he can force me to come to work but all summer of big talk the union isn’t backing me up on it.

I’m not too worried. I’ve always had a do or die attitude. It’s just been you have a goal and failure is not an option. You just make it happen. I think where I failed before was 1) I never actually really embraced that I actually am an alcoholic and have a dependency on drinking, 2) I wasn’t firm in my boundaries with friends and family, and 3) I made concessions like oh I’ll just drink beer or just wine or just two drinks. I realize now that any amount will potentially send me back down that path to overdrinking.

even this week with that mimosa thing, literally same conversation I told my mom I was proud of being 3 weeks sober. Three sentences later, “I want a mimosa. Dee, you love mimosas. Do you want one? Are you sure? Really? It’s just one and you’re with family it’s not like you’re home alone depressed drinking.” Not sure if it was a year because she never ended up making herself one.... but any case it was annoying af. But I’m proud I didn’t because I do love me a mimosas :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Team pink again :)


----------



## kittykat7210

Congratulations flueks!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks, kit. How are you and baby Josie? Evie love her new sister?


----------



## kittykat7210

We’re okay, Josies eating like a trooper :rofl: I cannot find a nursing bra in my current size which is awful. I’m currently a 30HH (which equates to a US 30L I think) and that’s after a feed!

evie unhappy and tends to just sit on me/try and remove Josie in order to sit on me which isn’t great! Picture of me feeding Josie whilst Evie also on my lap...

how are you getting on?


----------



## Flueky88

I cannot imagine. Like the biggest I've been is a 40d. Thankful for small boobs (normally a 36c). 

I'm glad she's doing well. As for Evie, it is hard especially in the beginning because I find it hard to make time for anything but nursing, sleeping, etc. She'll get bettet adjusted eventually, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and I'm doing okay. My body feels much farther in pregnancy than I am but I think it's cause my uterus is pretty big for 16 weeks cause I hadn't gained any weight so far.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations on team pink!

Sorry major headache


----------



## shaescott

Flueks congrats on another girl! That’s so exciting, I’d love to be a girl mom :)

Kitty yikes I can imagine that’s incredibly hard to find, I thought I had it hard being a 32DD just because bralettes, sports bras, and bikini tops usually only come in S/M/L etc and if it’s big enough in the bust it’s way too loose in the band and vice versa. Definitely feeling thankful for my 32DD now, in comparison. I’m sorry Evie is having a rough time adjusting.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Congrats on the sobriety and good for you for standing up to friends and family. Some people really don't get it. But we're all here for you and believe that you can keep it up. :)

Flueky - Congrats on another girl. I also just found out that an old friend on FB is pg with her 3rd girl. Kinda makes me worried that my next will be the same gender as the first 2. Make sure to send me a bunch of girly dust. lol

kitty - Good to hear that Josie is a happy, hungry little girl. Sorry that Evie isn't adjusting as well though. I'm sure she'll come around soon.

AFM, SO's condo is 100% confirmed sold. So, just gotta wait another 41 days and then we move into our new place.
Been taking daily pg tests. All BFN so far. Also been taking random O tests. Negative for those too. Decent chance I haven't even O'd yet since giving birth and all the tests are a couple months expired. So, doubting I'll be getting any positives any time soon.
Potty training is continuing to go well. Almost no prompting going on and only a handful of accidents. Even had a few dry naps. Still far from being fully trained, but can't really complain.
Otherwise just kinda business as usual over here.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty congrats on selling the condo and on potty training!

AFM my boobs are having a really weird week :rofl: every day this past week when I take off my bra my boobs HURT. I’ve heard plenty of people say this happens to them daily but I had never personally experienced it until this past week and um I would like a refund on this past week’s boob experience :haha: I’m not even PMSing, it started a day after I think I may have ovulated (based on EWCM and high cervix). It’s very weird for me because I always get sore boobs a few days before my period but never any other time (except perhaps a single day one off, never a week straight). So yeah I’m unamused at this new development :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Pretty congrats on selling the condo and on potty training!
> 
> AFM my boobs are having a really weird week :rofl: every day this past week when I take off my bra my boobs HURT. I’ve heard plenty of people say this happens to them daily but I had never personally experienced it until this past week and um I would like a refund on this past week’s boob experience :haha: I’m not even PMSing, it started a day after I think I may have ovulated (based on EWCM and high cervix). It’s very weird for me because I always get sore boobs a few days before my period but never any other time (except perhaps a single day one off, never a week straight). So yeah I’m unamused at this new development :haha:

Is it possible you need a different bra size? My boobs did this when I was wearing the wrong size!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I don’t think so, they’re not spilling out of my Demi cups or giving me double boob. It’s possible I’ve been wearing the band too tight, I did start wearing it on the tightest hook recently but that was because it was getting loose. It definitely doesn’t feel tight :shrug: I would go try on a larger size but stores are closed and I don’t want to order a bra just to see if I need a size up, ya know? Might still be a good idea but idk. It’s possible they’re just old and too stretched out to be supportive enough? Idk they feel okay. Or maybe I used my pectoral muscles and didn’t realize it and strained them, idk. :/


----------



## kittykat7210

If you have a soft tape measure the Boob or Bust calculator has been spot on for me!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I just tried that website. It says I’m a 28FF UK which translates to a 28H US. From my experience a 28 would be too tight for me and a 30 would be a bit snug, plus they’re hard to find in bigger cup sizes. I normally wear a 32 very comfortably. If I translated that to a 30, it would be a 30DDDD/G, or if I go with the band size I’m used to, 32DDD. The biggest in 32 they carry at Aerie (where I usually get my bras) is 32DDD so when I’m pregnant I’m gonna have to look elsewhere :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Update: I have ordered a single bra in 32DDD to try out, and if it fits I’ll order more. Thank you for the suggestion kitty, I never would have thought about my bra being too small cuz I’m not spilling out of it so I assumed it fit.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Update: I have ordered a single bra in 32DDD to try out, and if it fits I’ll order more. Thank you for the suggestion kitty, I never would have thought about my bra being too small cuz I’m not spilling out of it so I assumed it fit.


Hope it fits/helps, honestly not many people realise they are in the wrong sized bra. I would say you were a 28-30 from the pictures I’ve seen of you but if you know they are uncomfortable then go with what works for you!

when you try on your bra remember to use the loosest hook to try it on, and ‘scoop and swoop’ all your breast tissue. Adjusting the straps can make a big difference.


When you can go try bras on again I recommend trying a 28-30 but put it on upside down or back to front because sometimes a lot of people think the smaller bands are too tight however it’s actually the cup size is too small which makes the band feel too tight, the gore (bit inbetween the cups) should sit flat against the skin, the shoulder straps should be able to fit two fingers on top of each other but not be able to lift far from the skin, the band should be level all the way around (Not riding up the back) and you should be able to fit two fingers underneath the band and you shouldn’t be able to pull it more than an inch or so from your back.

I’m sorry if you know all this I just didn’t for a long time and it’s made a big difference to the comfort of my bras and the look aswell!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty unfortunately around here it’s impossible to find 28 or 30 in physical stores. They start at 32 and I can only find large cup sizes in 32 in store at Victoria’s Secret, I think they go up to DDD in 32. If you have any recommendations for online stores that have them though, that would be awesome!


----------



## Keepsmiling91

So sorry for selfish post but please tell me you don’t see that?!! I’m on the mini pill?!!!


----------



## kittykat7210

Keeps I’m so sorry I see it without clicking on the picture with my screen brightness all the way down...



shae im not sure who delivers to/ is available in America but;

bravissimo
Figleaves
Brastop
Debenhams
John Lewis
Boux Avenue 

are all good places who do 28/30 backs in a wide range of sizes! Xx


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Crap ... I’ve got a FRER I’m petrified to dip it... I just felt off, crying loads and down last week, had a breakout in my skin which isn’t like me and boobs felt full... so managed to squeeze out a tiny dribble of super diluted pee.. obviously expecting a BFN... I can’t breathe


----------



## kittykat7210

Keepsmiling91 said:


> Crap ... I’ve got a FRER I’m petrified to dip it... I just felt off, crying loads and down last week, had a breakout in my skin which isn’t like me and boobs felt full... so managed to squeeze out a tiny dribble of super diluted pee.. obviously expecting a BFN... I can’t breathe


I’ve just inverted it to double check if it had colour which it does. I think hold it and do the frer ASAP.

I’ve got everything crossed it’s a shitty test :hugs:


----------



## bmills38

Hi all,I’m new to posting and had something weird happen today. We’re not TTC but I think some of my boyfriends love juice, sorry I’m not sure the better way to put it , got in me on O day. FF puts my O at cycle day 16 which was May 30 so I’m about 7 dpo. So back to the weird thing, I was walking through Walmart earlier this evening and had a weird feeling in my abdomen. It was like my whole belly swole up with air but after about 5-10 seconds it stopes. I’ve never experienced it that sensation. I know my chances are slip because we pull out and I’m 38 but it still is on my mind. Anyone else have that kind of sensation ever?


----------



## Flueky88

Keeps I see that and it has color. I hooe it's a bad test for your sake.


----------



## shaescott

Oh jeez Keeps that’s very visible, fingers crossed it’s a faulty test, I’ve had an expired test give a false faint positive so maybe? Def take that frer, I’m so sorry <3


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I think I’m going to puke...


----------



## shaescott

Oh dear Keeps I’m so sorry. <3 however you decide to proceed, we’re here for you. I’m so sorry you’re going through this.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm so sorry Keeps. Will support you with whatever you decide :hugs:


----------



## Keepsmiling91

Thank you so much lovelies x

I actually tried for Ella and it took almost a year. 

With this new man I’m seeing I made sure I did the sensible thing which scared me (starting the pill.) I was so worried about the hormones and stuff and it has been hard mentally, cry a lot on it etc. Yet I’ve managed to get pregnant TWICE in 6 months?!! I swear it’s made me more fertile!! X

this morning FMU vs this afternoons cheapy.

afternoon always seems to be stronger for me..


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m so sorry keeps. You know this group is a safe space and whatever you decide we are here. If you need to chat PM me or I’m happy to add you on Facebook or whatever if you want a long term conversation xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeps agreed this is a safe space. PM if you need to talk. :hugs:

Mills lol love juice but honestly if you had unprotected sex anything is possible so fxed you get the outcome you want

re bras I’m queen of itty bitty t*y committee so can’t help y’all there lol and my bras def don’t fit

Pretty, woot on the condo being totes sold! I think you said possible tww? Blanking but fxed as well for you as well. Kudos on potty training!

I’m not sure what else I missed

afm I’m stressed so getting therapy starting next week. Neck stills hurts. Aiden is still cute. Work ends next week thank goodness. Period is about two weeks late and been cramping and pains since. Weird goopy brown discharge yesterday. Didn’t look like blood though so not amused. Kaiser won’t do anything until I’m like 3 months late cuz they know no chance of pregnancy and pcos. So woot. Hoping my period starts now that I’ve officially b*ed about it ETA def on her way


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Can't say that I've experienced pain like that, but I hope a new bra helps. :)

kitty - *takes notes about how to get the perfect fit* lol

bmills - Hey and welcome. I can't say that I've ever felt something like that before. Or if I have, I just kinda brushed it off and never gave it a 2nd thought. I know when you're in that TWW you're watching out for every feeling and anything that's off. It's probably too early to feel anything though.
All it takes is one sperm and one egg. Age is irrelevant. My mom had me at 37 and my sister at 42. It's just a matter of fertility. All you can really do now is wait a few more days, keep your fingers crossed, and then take a FRER.

keeps - I'm sorry that the outcome wasn't what you wanted. Do you have a bit of a game plan going forward?

Dobby - I hope the therapy helps, but the pain and the discharge sucks. :/ Are you gonna look it up on with Dr.Google?
And ya, maybe TWW? I haven't had a period since I got pg. I know you can ovulate before you get your first pp period, but all the test strips I have (O and pg) are a couple months expired. So, even if I did O, I dunno if an expired test would pick it up. That being said...

Ok, ladies, here's my timeline...

May 19 - DTD sans condom, all pg tests BFN
Jun 5 - DTD sans condom
Jun 7 - Take (2 months) expired O test, see below



Barely positive? Not quite positive? Don't pay it any mind cuz it's expired?

Either way, I guess I'm in another TWW. I ordered another box of ICs that should arrive tomorrow. Also, after we were done on the 5th, SO asks what the odds are of me getting pg again and I'm just like ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. lol


----------



## kittykat7210

Right ladies, I know this won’t be to everyone’s taste but I really want to decorate our house, I’m going to start with our little bathroom (cheapest to decorate) 

do you think this paint goes okay with these tiles? I love the tiles and want to keep them, but also want to go bold with the colour!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm all for bold colours, but I'm not sure about that shade of green with those tiles. Maybe something a wee bit lighter and with a little more blue?


----------



## DobbyForever

I’ve never done the bold thing. The most bold I did was paint A’s room blue :rofl: So not my area. And take my opinion with a grain of salt. I like the two colors independently. I’m not a fan together just because both are so dark. But idk. I’d have to see the finished product. Like I said this is so not my realm lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I decided to paint the tiny downstairs Toilet instead, a lot less work and if I don’t like it It’s less work to change it again :rofl: 

ofcourse I ran out of masking tape though so couldn’t finish round the skirting board (plus it needs a second coat) but I think it’s quite funky!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty it’s very fun, I would say with that tile to go more blue than teal, but I like the teal in the bathroom you did for a bold. I’m personally a fan of neutrals in houses (like white, ivory, light grey and very very light colors like near white blue etc) but if you’re gonna go bold I love the color teal, teals and aquas are my favorite colors in general!

Also regarding bras I have realized in other bras like my Demi and bralettes that they are a little too small in the cup, dang. The thing in the middle is definitely not flat against my chest. It’s gonna take forever for the new tester one to arrive though because aerie has shipping delays due to COVID.


----------



## Flueky88

I like the teal in the room that you've painted. We used a not as bold teal for our den with the adjacent walls a muted brown color.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry for pain. I hope PT helps.

Pretty that opk looks positive. Not sure if being expired would effect that or not. I'm not sure if I Od before my 1st pp AF. I didn't notice signs and my bleeding was super light, lasting less than 24 hours. That was at almost 11 months pp. Good luck!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kitty - Looks good. Would you consider getting a stencil to do an accent wall? Just to break up the colour a little. Just out of curiousity. Still looks like it turned out well either way. :)



Flueky - Thanks. It'll be what it'll be. lol


----------



## wookie130

Keeps...oh dear. You are definitely pregnant, honey. I got pregnant the first time on the regular pill. That ended in a missed miscarriage, but yeah, it definitely happens. Does your new fella know yet? Hugs to you.

Kitty- I like that teal! It is bold and fun. I'm gearing up to pain the girls' room two different shades of purple. It'll be obnoxious and girly. Ugghhh

Flueks- Congrats on girl #3! How do you feel about 3 daughters? I think it's awesome for them...to grow up as sisters, and having that strong female support system in their lives.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks everyone. I'm doing a lot better. It hurts now but mostly because I'm at work packing up my classroom against my will/ against doctor's orders. But I should be done today. :)

I hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM finally got my period and I think my hormones sorted out, so I'm not nearly as maniac or anxious. I still plan on doing my therapy next week, but I hope now that work is over I can just go back to focusing on myself and A.

Doing a backyard graduation for my brothers this weekend. I don't think they're expecting what I have in mind. I did a short video present for the one who graduated already (semester system), and he cried. And I'm like that's NOTHING compared to my plans for this weekend so bring the tissues lol. I'm trying to mimic the major aspects of an actual graduation, but people have been super unreliable. So hopefully it still plays out the way I want it to because they deserve to have a graduation after all the hard work they did the last four years.


----------



## shaescott

Bra update: I got the 32DDD in the mail and it fits. The band is snug and I definitely think I’d be uncomfortable in a smaller band size so I’m going to stick with the 32. I’m quite annoyed that I’m a DDD and yet my boobs look like a B, C tops :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae glad the bra fits well! Hopefully your aches will stop xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Congrats on getting AF and glad to hear you're feeling better hormonally. I hope your brother's grad goes well. And enjoy the time you'll have to focus on yourself. You deserve it. :)

shae - Yay for a proper fit. :)

AFM, I decided to see how my expired opks compared to the new ones I just got. The bottom one is the new test, the middle one is the expired test, and the top one is an expired one with Alex's pee, cuz I'm weird. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao that’s hilarious pretty. Fxed they don’t look too different.

Shae sorry the band is snug and the bras aren’t showing off the girls, but hopefully less aches


----------



## shaescott

Pretty looks like those new ones are thicker than the old ones, that’s nice cuz they tend to be teeny tiny. 

Dobs oh it’s not the bra not showing off the girls lol, it’s that my boobs in general just don’t look that big to me. But I do think part of it is my mindset, I’m used to thinking I have small boobs so to me they look small even though they’re not nearly as small as many women. Idk I think it’s partly psychological. And perhaps the shape of them makes them seem smaller to me. Body insecurity makes us see ourselves differently I think. But also my friends have always commented that my boobs are small so that doesn’t help, they’re just joking around but it does kind of affect how you think about yourself. 

ANYWAY I hope everyone is doing well and is healthy etc


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Bit of a selfish post here.

So, we had a water leak over the weekend. It went for 4 hours in the middle of the night. The culprit? A small plastic portion of the supply pipe to the toilet tank broke. We had fans going for a few days, the parkay floor needed to be removed, it leaked into the basement and we had to cut away carpet there, my treadmill was damaged. 

When it comes to getting to floors fixed/redone, between Covid back ups and paperwork and ordering materials, the insurance people said it would probably be a month before work gets started. And the main level and basement need to be totally cleared out (minus the kitchen). So, the plan is to move everything into our new house and garage and, once the work is done, move only my mom's stuff back. Of all the times for all of this to happen, now is probably one of the most opportune, but it still sucks.

Also, Alex is back at daycare now. That is all.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh gosh pretty that’s awful! I’m so sorry that happened!! Couldn’t be worse timing! 

we need our floor replacing too, we only installed it 18 months ago but it’s faulty and cracking and coming away. It’s sharp and Evie has cut herself a few times so we’ve been reduced to masking taping it down. Company are accepting zero responsibility and are claiming we are obviously abused the flooring and it’s our fault not the product ](*,) So we are faced with having to redo the flooring (which cost £50/sqm anyway throughout the ENTIRE bottom floor of our house!) it will cost a fortune and I’m very unhappy, especially because our nearly brand new house now looks awful! :brat: 

hopefully they get it done for you ASAP!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty oh geez I’m so sorry that happened! Hopefully with your insurance it won’t be too much!

Kitty how awful! How could you possible abuse wood flooring to the level that it would crack in 18 months?! Honestly if I were you I would blast them all over social media and online reviews, people need to know that their work/product is shoddy and that they won’t accept responsibility for or fix their mistakes! Especially since it’s so shoddy it’s causing bodily harm to a child, however mild. 

AFM things are pretty good here in general. I just went to the dentist yesterday (I hadn’t been in years because they stopped auto scheduling me for some reason even though they did with my sister and I kept forgetting to call and schedule lol) and I got an x-ray and discovered my wisdom teeth are impacted and I got referred to an oral surgeon to get them removed :dohh: I haven’t called the surgeon to make an appointment yet but I’ll have to do that soon. I also had to get two fillings, oops lol. Got that done today. 
I got my new bras and Lordy I forgot how much new underwires suck, they’re so stiff and uncomfortable :cry: I got one wire free and it’s the best, I may need to buy a bunch of those in the future.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae yeah those not so jokey jokes or clear jokes about something that bothers you can definitely get in there. Sorry about the need for surgery :(. Hopefully it goes well and quick and as painless as possible 

pretty so sorry! Hopefully you have a good handle on the situation and it wasn’t too pricey.

afm boring life is boring so no complaints here lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Soooo my good luck ran out. Series of unfortunate events = small kitchen fire. Scary as hell but easy enough to get out and I don’t think damage except trying and failing to get residue off the stove.

A was napping upstairs so minimal smoke got up there. Sent him to my mom’s while I finish airing out the place. I swear I can still smell burnt sugar and plastic.

But I must have been distracted because I slipped down the stairs after checking on him.

all in all counting my blessings as things could have been far worse.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh my goodness I’m glad you and A are okay! That’s so scary! Sending love and healing for that arm <3


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: Yeah at first it was just loads of smoke but when I went to grab the sugar container the bottom had melted through so all the sugar flew out and instantly caught fire. The kitchen was glowing and I was panicking because I remembered you can’t throw water on certain flames but I forgot which, so I’m staring at the sink thinking what the duck do I do and the flames kept getting bigger. I tried to snuff it but that didn’t work and just made it angry lol. So I went with water with a good old aim, toss, and duck. Thankfully my aim was good :rofl: but I couldn’t breathe, in movies people run through buildings so I thought I had time but it was instantly in my throat and lungs and just choking. And the alarm is going off fire fire fire like no shit alarm at least I know you work a minute after the fire is raging. Thank god for the large patio door to let the smoke out. It was so bad I could hear my neighbor choking on it through the shared wall. Crazy times


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes that’s scary! For future reference, it’s grease fires that you can’t use water on. It’ll make the flaming oil spit everywhere and the fire will spread. Also an electrical fire since water is a conductor of electricity, you shouldn’t use water on those cuz you could get electrified and that would be very bad. But it’s so hard to remember that stuff while panicking in the moment.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right? All the logic came back later. I was pretty sure grease fires are no. But I was thinking electric maybe but then I wasn’t sure if electric stove counter :rofl: hopefully febreeze works on this couch cuz it stinks and I’m over it


----------



## kittykat7210

oh gosh dobby that sounds so so scary!!! I remember having small kitchen fire a few years back and absolutely panicking! Luckily it wasn’t a grease or electric fire so my instinct to throw water on it didn’t doom us further!!


As a side note if you do have a grease fire then throwing a damp (not dripping) tea towel on top will give you a lot more time to find something that will block out the air (once fire has run out of oxygen it goes out itself)


----------



## shaescott

I’d also add that if you don’t have a fire extinguisher in your kitchen, you should really get one!


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie I'm pretty excited to have 3 girls. I didn't have any gender disappointment this time. I think they will have an amazing bond. It'll be interesting to see, I never had a sister.

Dobby glad AF finally arrived. I hate hormone weirdness.

Ouch! Glad it was okay in the end. Definitely 2nd Shae about having an extinguisher in the kitchen.

Pretty the new and expired test look practically the same so I would think your positive earlier was a true positive. Are you going to test soon?

Sorry for the leak. We had one not long after we moved. I was thankfully off work that day so prevented any damage.

Shae sorry you have to have them removed. I had mine done when I was 16 or 17. It wasn't the worst but I did take the lortabs pretty regular for the first 4 or 5 days.

Kitty that's crazy flooring is already bad. I'd probably leave a bad review as this shouldn't happen in such a short time and their very poor response to you.

How are things settling now with E and J? Are you feeling okay too?

AFM sorry life has been very busy. I read along but hard to comment.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kitty - That sucks about your floor. It's so shitty when companies can't even admit it's their fault, especially when kids get hurt. :/

shae- Sorry to hear that you'll be needing surgery. Get someone to film you when you first come to and maybe you'll say some crazy stuff and you can send it to AFV and win $10K. lol

Dobby - Jeez, glad to hear you're both ok (minus the trip down the stairs) and that you were able to put the fire out fairly quickly. 

Flueky - I've been testing (pg and OPKs daily) for a few days at least, but only getting negatives for both. IF June 7 was O day, that would mean today (June 21) is 14dpo. If I don't see anything by tomorrow, it's probably time to give up, right? We also DTD again a few night ago. That's why I'm doing the OPKs, but I'm not really holding my breath with that either.

AFM, my mom's pretty much handling all the leak and insurance stuff and I don't wanna pester her with question, so I'm not quite sure when certain things are happening. SO and I are SUPPOSED to be going to his place tomorrow with a small UHaul to bring what's left of his furniture over, but as far as I know, he hasn't booked a van or the moving elevator, so I dunno. Otherwise, just life as usual. Alex is back at daycare 3 days a week. The first day was a struggle cuz you can't walk the kids to their classes, so there were some tears. But he went almost willingly by day 3.


----------



## DobbyForever

fluek hope it’s a good busy <3

pretty that’s awesome he’s back at school! Sorry the first couple drop offs were rough :(. Hopefully you’re getting some you time. I get not wanting to pester your mom. Fxed things are going smoothly

Thanks everyone. I’m sore all over from the tumble, but it doesn’t keep me from getting by. I actually do have a fire extinguisher, but in the moment totally forgot about it :rofl:

hope everyone had a good Father’s Day! We went to lunch out on the marina. Very cook to see how some cities are just nailing distance dining. Was rough going cuz we are at a brewery and I usually love their flights and cocktails, but I held fast and strong. Seven weeks now :). Starting to get hard to say no haha


----------



## shaescott

Pretty haha I definitely should have SO film me, when he got his out he wouldn’t stop playing with his beard and saying how it was fuzzy :haha: but I’m planning on getting general anesthesia and he did nitrous oxide cuz he throws up from general (he got ear tubes as a kid and had general) whereas I had no issue with it during my surgery so KNOCK ME OUT. 

Dobs wow 7 weeks that’s amazing! So proud of you, and you should be proud of yourself and your willpower! It takes strength!


----------



## shaescott

DRAMA ALERT

Ugh my mom just caused major family drama with my cousin. They were arguing politics on Facebook and her friends were also arguing with him and basically said his opinions were just because he was young etc. And THEN my mom called his dad a bigot (his dad DIED LAST YEAR) and said he hadn’t inherited his mom’s compassion and basically that something went wrong with him. And then she told us that he called her the c word all horrified, like no crap mom, you insulted him and his dead dad! My dad and sister and I are horrified at her behavior and she still thinks she did nothing wrong. She’s so “holier than thou” when it comes to politics and thinks she’s always right. So I messaged my cousin and apologized for her behavior and he said he appreciated it and he doesn’t normally like to be vulgar but she really hit below the belt so to speak and it set him off. Thank god he didn’t get mad at me too cuz I’d be so mad if she’d ruined the whole family’s relationship with him. So now I’m just super worked up and stressed and took an anxiety pill to try to chill tf out cuz I’m all like AHHHHHH about the whole thing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh biggest hugs. It sounds like your cousin won’t let it affect his other familial relationships. Hopefully with time your mom sees what she did and apologizes. If not, you can only control your relationships not hers. Sorry it got so bad you needed a pill. Hope you get some rest

Shae we’ll definitely need post surgeries stories


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I'm assuming you haven't got a bfp. I'm hoping maybe you've just been busy though 

Dobby yes it's mostly been a good busy. We had our wall downstairs repaired and the guy was very unprofessional. Didn't cover anything like he siad he would so lots of clean up and work has been busy for me as well.

It's definitely hard to think clearly in some situations, emergency. It's just too easy to look back and say I should have done this.

Yay for sticking to sobriety! Proud of you :)

Shae general anesthesia can cause some weirdness too. It made me cry for no reason lol

I'm glad your mom's actions didn't destroy your relationship with your cousin. I hope she will realize what she said was wrong and apologize.


----------



## kittykat7210

Sorry it’s a really selfish post

Today’s been a really bad day. My husband accidentally left a Stanley knife on the worktop and Evie managed to get it, open it and cut her thumb whilst I wasn’t looking. Damage is superficial but my heart stopped when I saw all the blood and she wouldn’t let me look at it for about 40 minutes so I had no idea for an awfully long time if we were going to a+e or not. She also managed to cut her foot in the garden and bleed all over the place. Then when my husband gave her a bath (she loves baths) she managed to tip half a bottle of ‘no more tears’ shampoo on her hair, this then went in her eyes and believe me there were so many tears trying to wash the stingy soap out my husband started crying (he NEVER cries, I mean 3 times total including this time in the entire time I’ve known him) because as he put it ‘I felt like I was water boarding her and she was screaming for me to stop but then screaming from the pain of the soap, and it’s my fault she cut her thumb and that could have been so much worse’. I ended up throwing water in her face to try and get the soap out. It was traumatic. I’m traumatised and I’m worried she is as well. Honestly I’m in bits today. It’s felt like one massive parenting fail.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Kit biggest hugs. It hurts so much when they hurt. But she’s so young that she’ll forget it soon. Even if she doesn’t, she knows you both love her and it’s just accidents. And gosh when those cuts bleed so much is awful. And seriously wtf is with no tears shampoo?! IMHO They cause the worst fears! Just hug hugs. Don’t beat yourself up. Do some self love and care tonight when she goes to bed


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Jeez, that sucks. I unfortunately have quite a family history of relatives going years without talking. Glad that she didn't ruin the relationship for everyone. Does she have a history of doing stuff like this? 

Flueky - No, no BFPs at all. I'm doing opks daily, but I'm also still BFing. Probably gonna throw in a weekly pg test, just to be sure. I also just found out my cousin (who had a baby in Aug '18) is expecting again for Nov. Her younger sister just had a baby in May and a cousin on SO's side is expecting #2 in Sept. I feel so barren and broody. -.- lol

kitty - Aww, everyone has bad days as a parent. But she'll be fine and won't remember any of that. You can't go back and change things, just gotta move forward and make sure she gets some extra cuddles and kisses for a few days.

AFM, SO and I were able to move all but his TV and computer chair to my house on Monday night. 17 more days til we take possession of the townhouse. And I'll be starting intermittent fasting with some moderate keto next week. I've got literally 100lbs to lose to be able to get into a healty weight range. :/


----------



## shaescott

Kitty oh jeez I’m sorry you had such a rough day. I hope she’s feeling better now. I’m sure she’ll either forget about it or think it’s a funny story to tell (much more likely to forget at under 3 years old). I still tell the story of peeling off my fingernail while peeling apples at 4 years old, and while it was terrible when it was happening, pretty much as soon as it was over it was a cool story. Anyway I hope her cuts heal up fast and tomorrow is better. 

Pretty yay for townhouse soon! Good luck with the weight loss! 
Re: my mom, no she doesn’t have a history of this as far as I know. She ended up apologizing after a good night’s sleep to reassess and reset.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty yeah that sucks when it seems like everyone around you is expecting and you’re broody. Hugs. You’re def not barren. FXed for you. Congrats on being just about moved and getting those keys! Such an exciting time!

Shae glad she apologized :)

Flueks yay for good busy can’t believe you’re 20 weeps tomorrow!!

afm Aiden is back on a 5:30 wake up. I think it’s because it so f*ing got we have to keep the window open to breathe/sleep. But we’re close ish to train tracks (3/4 blocks) and that f-ing 5:30 train lays on it horn every time it crosses a certain intersection. Most trains are super quiet and you never hear them inside or it’s super faint and relaxing outside. But that one is like whhhhhyyyt it’s so early!!!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes I’d be so mad about that train. I wish there was a way to soundproof his room but then you wouldn’t be able to hear him except with a monitor :/ that’s ridiculously early to be laying on the horn. I understand at 10 am or noon but 5:30 am? Hell nah. 
Also sleeping in the heat is the worst. We just got a portable AC from Home Depot that has a hose that sticks out the window, and it works amazingly. My living room is freezing. It’s good for one large room only though, not an entire house, though only the rooms that always have the doors closed are still hot with it going. Our upstairs is pretty open concept minus the bedrooms and bathroom so it works out. This is the one we got if you’re interested, only issue we’ve had with it is that the remote doesn’t seem to work, the buttons on the unit do though and of course it cools super well.
Danby 14000 BTU (9000 SACC) Portable Air Conditioner with Dehumidifier and Ionizer in White-DPA140B1WDB-6 - The Home Depot


----------



## DobbyForever

We still cosleep :rofl: I have too much anxiety to let him sleep alone on his room. Like it’s logical but also crazy talk. But I have no real pressure to move him out of my room since I don’t date. My house, my rules. Only upside to single life

I have one. Brand new still in the box in my closet. Too much anxiety to set it up and use it :rofl:

I really need to work on my anxiety. About to start some intensive trauma work. Not thrilled about it but I can’t keep avoiding it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oof yeah you should really try your best to set that thing up because you’re both suffering from the heat. No judgement though, mental health can be incredibly complex and what makes you anxious isn’t the same as the next person etc, so I understand if you just can’t. Aiden is still pretty young so I don’t see why you shouldn’t co-sleep, I think it’s probably quite beneficial for him with the autism, having that safe routine with you. :hugs: Also I noticed your sober ticket, that’s so awesome!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it’s part the anxiety disorder and part trauma. Like all the reasons I don’t want him alone in a room at night and why I don’t want to install the ac unit is because all those what if situations happened to me, and by the grace of God I didn’t die. 

but the cosleep its the only way he feels safe enough to sleep through the night

omg almost had the call the cops on my neighbor. To be fair I do have my dogs peeing along our shared fence cuz with covid i now use the other side of the patio for Aiden’s play space cuz it’s larger. I started it as an eff you to the daycare next door lol but now it’s just more convenient. When they have just freshly peed, yeah it can smell bad. They don’t drink enough water so it’s pretty concentrated. And if the breeze hits it just right, yeah. But honestly I just sprayed it down. And I less than a foot from their pee area when I’m out there. The whole patio is less than 15x15. I don’t smell it. If I do, I spray it. Anyway this ass comes at my door 5x no mask. Wouldn’t answer even if he had a mask. No note. So whatever. Yells at me through the wall. Like nope. Then today I have A out on the yard and he comes at me HARD all threatening and leaning over our shared face. Now, maybe if I was less pissy and my son wasn’t in a bathing suit and I didn’t have PTSD I would let it go. But the second he climbed up onto the fence, momma bear came out. Told him conversation was done and he kept popping off until I said if he keeps talking I’m calling the cops because his behavior is inappropriate. Had he not climbed up on the fence, I would have been fine having the conversation


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope everyone is good! It’s so quiet!

Me ranting feel free to ignore
I told my neighbor’s landlord if his tenant threatens me or breaks HOA bylaws again, I am pressing charges and holding him accountable as well since bylaws state he is responsible for keeping his tenants in line. And for adding f* off, I pushed the dog pen closer to the shared wall. Cuz not my problem. Don’t take your quarantine rage out on me. And I get in his culture he can yell at his wife but I got enough of veiled threats and being yelled at by my ex. So no ty

there’s a house I could afford if my ex paid his child support and it wasn’t covid-y. Definitely not the best house but it’s in my old childhood neighborhood. Much closer to work. Ok safety wise. All SFHs. Great privacy in the backyard despite a shared wall fence. And of course San Diego and Mountain House look better every day. But with the economy I have to stay here where I’m permanent. Temp and prob teachers are the ones at risk of job loss.

but really just popped in to say that I am 2 months sober tomorrow :) technically my last drink was 5/2 but the actual first refused drink was tomorrow. So physical sobriety today but emotional tomorrow


----------



## shaescott

Dobs congrats on your continued sobriety! I’m sorry about the neighbor issues :(


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, congrats on the sober milestone! That's awesome, I am proud of you for being able to say no even with friends strongly suggesting you should. 
Dh and I aren't regular drinkers, honestly we have on occasion (on occasion because we are hermits, haha!) Had more fun watching the drunk people then if we had been part of the drunks ;) 

Sorry about the asshat neighbor, hope he stays to his side of the fence!! Definitely call the cops if he jumps over

AFM, I am officially trying to loose weight (again I know!) And dh this time is also on a muscle building thing with me (because his stupid man metabolism doesn't actually let him get fat!). 4 lbs down, 20 to go, 3 weeks in. Feeling stronger, I think I have lost more fat, but it's been replaced by muscle which weighs more then fat..
Realized I have been feeling really down, lost almost depressed the last few months about having lost our dog in March. It's not the same without him. With covid19 and everyone wanting a dog right now I can't even find a foster.. been on a waiting list for a puppy since last year however the breeder i had picked at the start of covid19 put a pause on breeding. So that really sent me down a spiral of sadness. Even if she had had a litter of pups I couldn't have gone to pick it up... FML
Anyway, last week, finally good news, she will most likely be breeding on the next cycle so we may have a puppy by Christmas!! Please cross your fingers it works out for us. 

Lots of me... Hope everyone else is staying safe and healthy!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL if he jumps the fence I’ll be calling the cops to pick his dead a** off the floor. My dogs were ready to rip him a new one. He seems to have gotten the point. Life is life and most stuff I don’t report to the HOA, and if A was there in a swimsuit maybe I wouldn’t be so mad about the privacy invasion.

That’s really awesome about the weight loss and muscle building! And so great that you’re both going through it. So much more enjoyable as a household.

:hugs: I’m sorry you haven’t been feeling your best. I’m glad things might work out to get a puppy soon. Fxed for puppy dust

Ty two! It’s been rough haha but if not me for then for A so gotta just keep on keeping on


----------



## shaescott

So I went to the oral surgeon for my consult today. They did a full x-ray and uh my wisdom teeth really said “f this b*tch” when they decided to grow in

So yeah my surgery is on Friday. 

Unrelated, my poor 16 year old kitty is not doing well, she has an antibiotic resistant infection and ectopic thyroid bits causing hyperthyroidism so she’s lost 2 pounds and she’s barely eating or drinking the past few days. She won’t take the food with her meds in it anymore for the thyroid. I don’t have high expectations at this point. We’re taking her to the vet this afternoon for fluids and the one antibiotic that might work. We’ll treat the infection and see if that helps but I don’t want to make her suffer if it’s her time.


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh shae :hugs: I’m sorry about the kitty! My cat did this and I hate to say it but the vet recommended we put him down. 

bless you for those teeth though! Are you going under general or just using local?


----------



## shaescott

Kitty yeah we’re giving her a few days on these meds but if they don’t help in a few days the vet said it’ll be time to let her go. As for the wisdom teeth, I’m being sedated. They don’t do full general unfortunately.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty yeah we’re giving her a few days on these meds but if they don’t help in a few days the vet said it’ll be time to let her go. As for the wisdom teeth, I’m being sedated. They don’t do full general unfortunately.

they are at such an awful angle, hopefully they sedate you properly and it just feels like a weird dream! 

really hoping your kitty gets better xx


----------



## shaescott

Kitty, I hope so too, on both fronts. Thanks for the love <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae fxed for a smooth surgery and recovery. Not sure what we’re looking at X-ray wise other than obviously teeth haha. 

sorry to hear about your cat. It’s so tough to be on that decision front. FXed the new medication is a game changer.

big :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the circled teeth are my wisdom teeth. They should be straight up and down just like the rest of the teeth, but instead they’re diagonal and pushing into the teeth next to them, rather than coming up/down beside them. There’s not enough room in the jaw for them to straighten out, they’re just gonna keep pushing sideways into the next tooth, so they have to come out.


As for the cat, she’s still not eating much despite the meds. We’re going to give her until Monday to show significant improvement, but if she’s still not eating by then it’ll be time to let her go.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that. I’ll be praying she turns it around this weekend.

Ah I see the teeth now. Hopefully it’s as painless as an be expected. Glad you’re getting it taken care of


----------



## kittykat7210

Shae how’s your mouth? And how’s kitty doing <3


----------



## shaescott

Kitty my face looks like I’ve gained 100 lbs in 2 days :rofl: today I have a double chin that jiggles when I walk, which is kinda funny but also hurts a little bit. I’m hopped up on pain meds, they gave me ibuprofen 600 mg and oxycodone/acetaminophen (paracetamol for you Brits) 5/325 aka percocet. Thank god for that one because without a narcotic I’d be miserable. I’ve also thrown in an extra acetaminophen here and there when the meds are wearing off too early. My jaw hurts as is to be expected and I’ve been eating things like pudding and yogurt and mashed avocado and creamed spinach. SO took diligent care of me for the first 24 hours and then had to leave for his grandfather’s birthday and my parents have not exactly kept up his standard of care lol, he was amazing. Now I send him photos of the increasing swelling so he and his family can have a good laugh. I used to look like a chipmunk but now I think I just look obese.
I look like a mess, my hair has been in this ponytail since Friday, and my shirt logo matches the huge face look :rofl:


My cat still isn’t eating, we stopped the treatments cuz it felt like we were torturing her and it wasn’t helping, so the antibiotic is still in her system but we stopped the fluid infusions because the needle was huge and it visibly hurt her and we’ve seen her drink water. She doesn’t seem to be the kind of cat who hides when she’s sick which makes it harder for us because she’s still super social and it makes it seem like she’s not ready to go. Her sitting position shows she’s not in pain, which is good. But the vet thinks she is uncomfortable from an empty stomach and that it’s time and she’s still not eating so I think the vet is right. We’re probably going to say goodbye to her in the next couple of days, maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: I’m glad the surgery went well and that SO did a great job caring for you while he could. Hopefully things get easier.

So sorry. It’s def not an easy choice to make and never feels fully right. Especially if she’s hiding her pain. I am glad you will have this time with her still social and loving before you say goodbye. Big hugs


----------



## kittykat7210

I’m so sorry about the kitty, it’s always so sad to say goodbye :hugs:

you do look swollen bless you, I’m glad you’ve got enough pain meds though! Xx


----------



## shaescott

My beloved Lady has gone to rest <3 I got to hold her as she fell asleep and I hope she felt safe and comforted in my arms. 
Here’s a picture of her sitting on my lap a few months ago during quarantine zoom class. 

I miss her dearly.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: she definitely felt your love. It’s so hard to stay with them, but it is so good for them. I know she appreciates you not just for today but for all that you have done for her.


----------



## kittykat7210

:hugs: shae I’m so sorry


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for lame reply, but Shae so sorry about your cat and hope swelling is going down. 

Dobby congrats on continued sobriety amd hope neighbor is causing any further issues.

Kitty awww those accidents happen. Poor S had a week of mishaps. The worst was bacon grease burn to jaw line and neck. She was a champ though 

Okay going to bed. Hope everyone is well


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Fluek. HOA was on it which is shocking cuz they usually don’t care lol. Been a struggle not to drink. I’m so depressed this week. Can’t sleep. Every show I binge has people drinking away their problems. I just keep thinking one glass would take the edge off but I know it wouldn’t be one glass. My birthday is on Friday and A’s next week. Still haven’t heard from my mom. My stepdad said they booked a trip for A’s birthday that I can’t go on and wouldn’t cuz covid so Idk why they book things without talking to me. At this point I don’t even want to see them on my birthday.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs how old is A going to be? I forget what year he was born and it’s not in your signature lol. I’m sorry you’re struggling lately, you’re in my thoughts :hugs: you’re a fighter, I know you can do this.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: thanks Shae. I ended up stress eating carbs for dinner because at least it’s a lesser of two evils.

He’ll be 3 :)


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry the struggle is real... And I am only trying to cut my calorie intake not alcohol.. lost about 8 lbs on the last 6 weeks. The upside is I have also noticably improved my figure and muscle mass. 16 lbs to go.. but man I just want to binge eat.. .. sorry probably not the same as wanting a drink. 

What kind of shows do you like to watch on Netflix? Maybe we can suggest something else? Dh and I just started a documentary series with Zac effron. (A bit on the boring side, and very much bro.. but we have run out of things to watch together.. ) 
Sorry your mom is away for As birthday, I am so surprised that anyone is feeling comfortable to leave their own home with those huge covid numbers?

Shae, sorry about the cat.. it's never easy :( 

As for you post surgery, chipmunk cheeks or not, you still look cute ;)


----------



## shaescott

Selfish post/rant incoming, sorry

I don’t remember if I posted on here about SO’s gallbladder issue so I’m gonna give a quick background here. He’s been having what is obviously gallbladder pain, my mom did an abdominal exam and she said it was very obviously his gallbladder. She sent him to the ER because of the severity of the pain, his ultrasound and CT were normal (which can happen despite there being an issue) and they told him he had acid reflux :saywhat: total bullsh*t, the pain was totally in the wrong place and he had a positive Murphy’s sign which is not something you find in acid reflux. This was a few weeks ago.

Fast forward to a few days ago.

He took off his shirt and I immediately noticed he’d lost weight, and I told him. So last night I got him to weigh himself and he has lost TWENTY POUNDS in the past few weeks. 20 pounds. That’s 12.5% of his body weight he just dropped. He’s been barely eating because every time he eats he gets awful pain. He has a HIDA scan scheduled for next week and I’m praying that it’s positive because then they’ll take out his gallbladder and he won’t be in so much pain anymore. But unfortunately my mom says negatives happen all the time despite there being something wrong even with this scan. Considering his weight loss and obvious symptoms many surgeons would still be willing to go in and remove it so if it’s negative we might still be able to see a surgeon but it’s a lot easier if it’s positive.

So if you pray, please pray that the scan is positive and/or that the doctors listen to him and find the correct cause of his pain because he’s just in so much pain that he wants to die and we really need this to get fixed. Vibes/thoughts also appreciated.


----------



## DobbyForever

Damn fxed Shae. Definitely scary when they start losing so much weight so quickly. Hopefully he gets answers and a remedy soon. :hugs:

afm birthday was good. I was in the pits but my video game (so dumb lol) villager threw me a surprise party. A’s gym bar also came in, so he had fun on it. Went for a walk, played outside, ordered sushi for lunch and dinner. A friend had bundtinis delivered to my house and another came over. My one other friend was going to come over but she’s been exposed to covid and is waiting on her test results. Did another virtual paint nite. Have two today lol. Never done two in one day. Starting watching “Down to Earth” and have a major lady crush on Zach Efron now. Still drama with the parents but that’s their problem not mine. Oh and I ate so many carbs lol all the carbs all day. Definitely set myself back but worth it


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh shae im sorry! I really hope he gets sorted ASAP! 

I remember when my SO was FINALLY diagnosed with crohns. His sister has it and we knew all the signs but doctors kept fobbing him off and saying he only had haemorrhoids :brat: but yeh they did finally diagnose him and now he has treatment for it. Really hoping a similar thing happens and they your SO have some relief!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so glad you had a great birthday! I’ve seen a lot of posts regarding Zac Efron about how he’s been exactly what the poster was attracted to at different points in their life, ie basketball Troy Bolton at age 14 and bearded guy at age 28 (age of the person posting, not Zac Efron). While I don’t think he’s the _most_ attractive man I’ve ever seen, he’s still quite good looking and I approve of the new look :haha: virtual paint night sounds super fun. I’m so bored being stuck at home and I’m thinking it would be fun to get some canvases and follow some bob ross tutorials or something. 

Kitty ugh it’s so frustrating when doctors don’t listen. I’m glad your SO finally got diagnosed and treated. Hopefully the weight loss will help them to listen considering how quickly it happened, I’m having him call on Monday and tell his GI doctor about it prior to the scan. My grandmother had her gallbladder out and by the time they took it out it was gangrenous, unfortunately gallbladder issues can be asymptomatic for a very long time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Def! Michaels had a great super value pack. It’s a bit of a toss up because half my canvases were damaged or imperfect, so I’ve only used half but the price can not be beat.

I wasn’t into him when he was in HSM. I thought he was overrated lol. He’s only a year older than me so I don’t feel creepy commenting. But this new mature man look coupled with caring about the Earth and teaching me new things. Smart is sexy. And his lighthearted personality. Sign a girl up please!

so thanks PL! I was on the verge of watching vs not but since you watched it I decided why not haha 

hopefully things move quickly for SO!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi everyone! Has anyone tested out their trigger? How long until it was negative and then turn pos again?


----------



## DobbyForever

I don’t know that any of us have had a trigger. I feel like maybe Fern because she did assisted? I have a bad memory so anybody chime in.

I’d suggest trying either TTC or LTTTC versus here in the TWW. Have you used the search feature? I’m sure there are loads of threads that talk about it, but I’d suggest the current forums. Maybe even check the Pregnancy Test area for people testing post trigger. I saw one the other week.

not sure thread hopping will get you much luck. I know personally I saw your other thread and didn’t have any info to contribute so didn’t respond. Gl! I have seen women who just buy tonnnnns of cheap tests through amazon and test out their trigger vs relying on average since every body and cycle can be different. Fxed for you


----------



## kittykat7210

I think fern tested out her trigger but I don’t think it ever went negative on the time she got pregnant. If I remember correctly they got lighter then started to get darker but I can’t remember when that was!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So today is 7DPT and 5DPO, I’m extremely dizzy today and never had this before! Here’s my trigger shot test out today


----------



## DobbyForever

Idk how triggers work but def looks like you’re in a good spot. I guess the main thing now is just to see if over the next week that line darkens and progresses. 5dpo is still super early so try not to stress the next few days over lines. I mean try not to stress in general but I’m a poas addict so I obsess over tests way earlier than I logically know I should haha 

also not related but downside to the weight loss is my cycles are starting to stabilize a bit but the downside is now that I’m back to a pretty stable 27 day cycle I’m broody af when I ovulate :rofl: like my body finally realized by you’re healthy again make babies now!!!! :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Dob, I barely recognized Zac with the beard.. but then I also usually don't follow famous people. Haha. The documentary sure had some good points. 

What else to watch next? Oh yeah, for sh!TS and giggles I started watching the Indian matchmaker last night. ;) 

Shae.. so sorry about your so struggling. I remember my mom had gallbladder issues as well. She did have to wait for surgery for a few weeks. She managed with eating foods that were simple to digest and non fat! 

I feel like I am missing a few points right now...

Just had my period and it was completely screwed up. Normally it's 6 straight forward days. No spotting beforehand, day 2 being the strongest and then it fizzles out by day 6. This time, 4 days of spotting to the point where I even had a day of almost nothing. When she actually arrived day 2 was the strongest and period was over after 4 days.. a new one for me.

Oh baby fever.. I am deep into it... But mine will have 4 legs :haha: we are waiting for a particular litter of puppies to be available in December/January depending on when she actually gets bred ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Definitely interesting. Got a kick out of the water sommelier. I love my trashy reality tv, but it was nice to see a mini docuseries for once. Reminded me of when I used to watch tv to learn things haha. So def want to go to Iceland now

sorry about the odd period! Hopefully just a one off thing :(

def share pics! Will you get some as the litter grows?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Been hella busy, but I just got myself caught up on all the posts, so I'll do y best to reply off of memory.

shae - So sorry about your cat. At least she's comfortable and at peace now. Good to hear your surgery went well though. And keeping my fingers crossed for SO's test results. 

Dobby - Happy belated Birthday. And Happy Birthday today for A. Yesterday was Alex's. If I remember correctly, you were due on the 31st; me on the 22nd and our boys both decided to be early. :) Good job on your continuing sobriety.

PL - Sorry your period is being weird. Hopefully it was just a crazy one off. And congrats on the new puppy.

AFM, gonna try and keep this succinct. 
SO and I took possession of our townhouse on the 14th and we haven't moved in yet. We're still cleaning and painting and getting everything fixed up. Luckily, we have the luxury of time to get things fixed up, but it still sucks.
Alex just turned 3 yesterday. We got him a VTech kid's camera and a doctor's kit (among other things) and he really loves them. :)
I started keto and intermittent fasting on July 2 and have lost about 16lbs so far.
AF came back this month since I started Matthew on formula on the same day I started keto. I was considering bringing up baby #3 to SO, but I think I'll wait til next year. If we have a surprise before then, that's fine. Otherwise, getting pg between May and August next year would be ideal.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! Happy Belated to Alex! I knew they were super close but for some reason I was thinking tomorrow not yesterday because my brain doesn’t understand calendars anymore lol

congrats on the weight loss! That’s awesome! So glad it’s paying off

And major congrats for officially being homeowners!!!! Wooooot! So exciting.

great pic and shirt!


----------



## kittykat7210

Anyone see this? And if so, any chance it’s left over from Josie??


----------



## shaescott

Kitty I see it but I don’t see pink so maybe evap? Generally hcg disappears 4-6 weeks after birth but I’ve heard reports of it lasting longer. I’d test again in 48 hours and see if it gets darker or stays the same. You can also call your doctor for their advice on it.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> Kitty I see it but I don’t see pink so maybe evap? Generally hcg disappears 4-6 weeks after birth but I’ve heard reports of it lasting longer. I’d test again in 48 hours and see if it gets darker or stays the same. You can also call your doctor for their advice on it.

frers are arriving on Monday so I’ll test again then. I’m not sure how I feel to be honest. A bit terrified! Me and Lewis discussed a third but decided against it due to situations (Lewis is starting teacher training in September!) I wanted to train to be a midwife and was going to start my access course next year once Lewis is working. Not 100% we can really afford a third since I’m on maternity and Lewis is training not working. And what will people think!


----------



## shaescott

kittykat7210 said:


> And what will people think!

People can shove it, it’s none of their business and not their problem. 

Of course if you don’t want to do it or can’t afford to do it that’s a whole nother story and we support you in whatever you do.


----------



## kittykat7210

shaescott said:


> People can shove it, it’s none of their business and not their problem.
> 
> Of course if you don’t want to do it or can’t afford to do it that’s a whole nother story and we support you in whatever you do.

thanks shae, I’ll discuss it with Lewis when he gets home so he knows the situation. At the moment it’s hypotheticals as not confirmed so can discuss it rationally! I should have had the copper coil fitted by now but Covid means my doctors won’t do it!


----------



## shaescott

Kitty that’s so odd that they won’t put one in, I understand some elective surgeries but my OB/GYN did a full pelvic exam and Pap smear despite COVID, I’m surprised they won’t put in an IUD. Rules in the UK right now are probably different.


----------



## pacificlove

Kitty,at first I saw it, then I didn't.. fingers crossed you get the outcome you need . We support it all, and yeah shove it to what others might think.

Dobs, I did speak with the breeder for quite some time yesterday. Throughout our conversation she did confirm that she would be happy to place a puppy with us. She has told a lot of people no during covid19 (I initially asked about a year ago) but she won't be prioritizing those at the top, it's more of a "if the puppy suits the right family,that's where it will be placed". So if there is a nice calm female, it will be ours. 
I'll definitely post pictures once the litter is born, the breeder shares a ton of pictures, especially of her puppies and that's kind of how I found her. Other friends of mine in the breed liking her posts and showing up on my news feed for years. Haha.. I have bad puppy fever!!!

Pretty, congrats on the new place. And wow, that's a huge weighloss in 3 weeks!! I am now sitting at 10 lbs in 7 weeks, my goal is 1 lb a week of weight loss. With 5 days/week workout routine, I can feel that I have added a lot of muscle mass too and that's heavier then fat..


----------



## DobbyForever

Kit I agree. I didn’t see it in pic 1 but in pic 2, and I’m not sure if I see pink. And I agree with people can shove it and mind their own business and support you as well.

PL no to people like the we’re bored at home let’s get a dog people? Or no for safety? Either way, glad it hasn’t affected your status. Fxed there’s a female that matches well with your fam

I’ve gained 3lbs stress eating carbs the last couple weeks so oops lol. Also had a margarita yesterday. Was unsatisfying but I didn’t then proceed to drink more so that’s a big step. Usually I’d just keep drinking. Need to update my tickers.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, what made you give in to the margarita? I can't blame you, margaritas are our go to summer drink too.. insert eye roll. Haha, come August,we have a ton of blackberries and include those too.

As for the breeder, she has Said no to people that didn't even know what the breed looks like (they just wanted the cute teddy bear), people that want puppies right now (the type that can't get it into their heads that the breeding hasn't happened yet so the puppies are 5 months out at least!) As well as a family with 4 kids under 6. She thought a puppy would be too much to handle when 2/4 kids are under 2. Can't say I disagree!


----------



## kittykat7210

Okay so same test I know it’s hours later but I could see the line within time and now it’s so so obvious!! :shock:


----------



## Flueky88

Kitty omg I saw it one the fresh test but dang that line is pink! Omg how crazy


----------



## kittykat7210

Flueky88 said:


> Kitty omg I saw it one the fresh test but dang that line is pink! Omg how crazy

And I have to wait until Monday for the frer to arrive ](*,)


----------



## DobbyForever

=\. Yeah that’s def pink. Can you get bloods done? To rule out leftover vs progressing?

We were getting take out and I love the marg of the month at Chili’s. It was a social drink and I wasn’t depressed. I went back and forth because I was worried about what it might trigger. But ultimately that physical and emotional craving has been gone a while that I knew it’s be just one drink on a special occasion. So I told myself it’d be ok and I wouldn’t spiral.

and then therapy wasn’t helpful for the whateverth week In a row so I made a rum and coke and def broke my no drinking home alone. I’m such a better mom after a drink. I have energy and I’m social and happy and better that urge all those demons flood right back In. The marg was fine but buying the rum (cuz you touch you but policy) and bringing it home was not a good idea. This is gonna take some undo-omg sigh


----------



## DobbyForever

And I gained 4 lbs and part of me would rather be a drinker and skinny than fat and sober. (Replaced drinking with carb stress overeating)


----------



## shaescott

Kitty oh boy I’m surprised how dark that is in comparison. Definitely call the doctor and if they won’t do betas definitely keep testing to see what happens. 

Dobs I’m sorry hun :(


----------



## DobbyForever

It’s whatever. My therapist was like girl your life is unsustainable can you do A-Z. Like hahaha no I can’t do A-Z that’s why I f*ing called you! Well then maybe you need meds cuz u f*ed


----------



## kittykat7210

Oh dobby I’m sorry! Can you find a better therapist? They sound shocking! 

doctors aren’t seeing anyone unless it’s an emergency at the moment. I’ll test with the frer Monday and see what’s what. 

can’t deal with another pregnancy. Husband says ‘what will be will be’ but I’m thinking logistically, he JUST handed in his notice to do teacher training starting September, which is good you know because that means he’s going up in the world but you know. Money. And we’ll have to find money to buy a new car (only bought the current one a year ago!) because 3 car seats won’t fit in the back of our car! But an estate would cost at least £5000 more than we just spent on our last one and we just don’t have that kicking about! It would make everything so difficult. But I don’t think I could do the alternative, I really don’t. 

I just need to think positive and pray it’s negative on Monday.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry about your cat. Hard to lose a pet.

Dobby I'm sorry you bought the rum and therapist is being useless. Happy belated birthday to you and A!

Kitty unplanned pregnancies can be super stressful. Even though #3 wasn't planned, I've ended up being quite excited but I have no interest in being pregnant anymore and DH is done too. So you never know and I will support you either way but in your case I hope it's either a fluke of a test OR leftover hcg. 

Pretty sorry about AF. I hope everything's moved over soon. Even though it's not rushed, it just feels good to get it done, imo. Happy belated birthday to A as well.

Pacific way to go on weight loss! I hope to get in shape after this baby. 

AFM our house should be listed for sale either Monday evening or Tuesday morning. Very excited to get this done and house are selling QUICK! We may rent temporarily and buy a home next year with hopes of a buyers market. We will just wait to see what's availble once we enter an agreement with a buyer.


----------



## DobbyForever

To be fair, im paraphrasing. 
But my life isn’t sustainable. I’m exhausted. Burnt out. But every logical fix is a bust rn.
just bidding time until “fall” when his daycare says they MAY have a spot for him in a room above his developmental range but better than not
I’ll have a new person in three weeks anyway she’s an intern
I just need to gtfo out of this house. I can still hear him and feel him
it is what it is

kit fxed it’s just dodger tests but I’m glad hubs is taking it in stride. There’s no perfect find for a kid but I get it. It’s not ideal and not the plan :hugs:

fluek hopefully you get that house sold at a prices you like and find something as well <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. Definitely dumping the rum out. Sigh


----------



## kittykat7210

:hugs: dobby xx


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs:


----------



## kittykat7210

Lewis went and bought some!

I think* it might have been a dodgy test. This was a midday wee with no hold so i will of course do one in the morning but I see something faint but it could definitely be the hormone strip!


----------



## DobbyForever

I see what you’re talking about. I would think there’d be a much stronger line on a frer for a new, progressing pregnancy but def test again in the morning


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby proud of you!

Kitty I see a line but not seeing color so fx!


----------



## kittykat7210

Update: evap. Definitely evap. And I think the hormone strips on frers are really obvious now! 
This one is FMU frer! 

part of me is disappointed, the other part relieved :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m glad that things evolved the way you had hoped. Big hugs. I think we all totally get that feeling of disappointment, especially when down the line you know you want another. The logical part of you is relieved, but the mom is you is a bit down


----------



## DobbyForever

So random but I know we have a few green thumbs here.

Bored in quarantine, I’ve taken to a small garden. Few flowers but my pride and joy is a cucumber plant.

I got my first two females blooming and went to hand pollinate, but I swear the pollen is white. I went overkill and both used pollen on a paint brush as well as plucking the males. The males smell like fresh cucumber and my nose is killing me now from allergies, but I thought the pollen was supposed to be yellow? I can’t find anything about what white could mean except different plants can have different colors but cucumbers are supposed to be yellow. Thoughts? Or am I over analyzing? 

the males bloomed long before the females and some have wilted cuz the dang plant has grown so much and I have it on a makeshift trellis so the males are on the bottom and don’t get as much light as they probably should


----------



## shaescott

Dobs unfortunately I’ve never grown cucumbers so I’ve got absolutely no clue. I’ve never grown a plant I had to pollinate by hand before. Is that standard for cucumbers or are your local bees not doing their jobs? 

I’ve been getting all antsy about getting married again (as in I wasn’t antsy for a while lol) and it’s quite annoying. But we’re planning on a late spring wedding at this point so we can have a backyard BBQ (catering is expensiveeee) so the current plan is only 2 years away. I still feel like a weirdo that I’m thinking so much about it when we’re still not technically engaged. SO quit his job (it was fast food, not exactly a loss to his career) because they were treating him like crap due to his health issues and he’s still looking for a job in his field. COVID really messed up his job prospects. So anyway he’s unemployed and therefore does not have the money to spare for a ring. He told me he’d wanted to do it this year and had a cute plan and everything but now that money is a lot tighter he doesn’t think he’s gonna be able to this year. It is what it is, I’m disappointed in the situation but it’s not his fault. 

Speaking of his health, his scan was negative. He was symptom free for a little bit when he was eating nothing but rice, bananas, and toast, and his gallbladder tolerated fatty foods for a whole 4 days before getting angry again, and his scan was on day 2 of fatty foods. So his gallbladder wasn’t angry during the scan, and the scan was therefore negative. He’s so incredibly frustrated. We can’t get ahold of his GI doctor about the weight loss either. I swear he has the worst luck with medical stuff.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae ansty over details and planning or commitment? Or both? Or something else?

covid has definitely messed up a lot of plans and I’m sorry it hasn’t been good to SO either :(. It’s not weird. It’s something you two have talked a lot about and for years. You’re like common law engaged in my mind ;)

I’m so sorry that his scan came back clean. Is there anyone that your mom knows who might see him as a professional/personal courtesy? He shouldn’t have to be on such a restrictive diet like that because his doctors don’t listen. :hugs:

Nw! Thanks for reading my plant rant lol. I’ve been here five years and seen three bees max. I’ve only seen one since I started my garden over three weeks ago, and it had no interest in the cucumber flowers. So I figured I’d go at it by hand. Have five going so hoping at least one takes. I feel really dirty doing it lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs antsy like impatient, I wanna get this show on the road!

We got a hold of his GI doctor who promptly fixated on his past med history, saw Prozac, and said “well anxiety can cause stomach pain”. F off, dude. I can’t believe doctors are still doing that to people with severe pain. Anyway he still wants him to do a video capsule test so that’s something. Doctor doesn’t think it’s his gallbladder but is thinking more along the lines of an intestinal disorder like Crohn’s. Seems like it would be an odd presentation for Crohn’s but worth testing. It’s just he’s getting weaker and weaker both physically and mentally from living off of rice and we have a canoeing trip in a bit over a week and he’s worried he won’t be strong enough to row effectively.


----------



## kittykat7210

Lewis’ sister and Lewis have Crohns, the main thing for his sister was the severe stomach pain, she also passed bloody and loose stools most of the time. Main thing for Lewis was bloody stools. Hope your SO gets a diagnosis soon :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Is anyone else having some images not load on mobile on BnB, specifically some profile pictures, signature images, some attached images? I can see all the images on the first two posts on this page of the thread and then the rest of them have no images. It’s been like this for a few days now.

ETA: I can see the images on this post of mine but not on others on this page including my previous posts, they’re still not loading


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I have a black thumb so I'm no use. Hope plants are growing and thriving though.

Shae sorry he's not getting anywhere. Something sounds very wrong with that much weight loss and fatigue

Sorry plans are getting delayed.

I have noticed that some ppls images aren't showing up but others are.


----------



## kittykat7210

Yeh I can’t see photos or anything, it feels like its not loading properly but no matter what I try it doesn’t want to work!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sry brothers got me Zelda BOTW so every waking moment that A is asleep is currently dedicated to that lol

BNB mobile has been wonky for me as well off and on the last week or so, esp with images

Hopefully the next test gives some answers. Have you been able to see him?

fluek nw! I think we’re ok now. I made some errors yesterday while transplanting another plant and over pruning it, but I think fertilization went well. They are getting that distinct cucumber green color by the stem and are growing dowsed now instead of perpendicular to the plant. I’m just gonna be so mad at this point if bugs, cats, raccoons, squirrels, or whatever else is out there get to it first. These are my first two from yesterday and the day before.. I have 3 others that also look like hand pollination worked, one I did yesterday, and three debates in development

honestly I kill everything but with nothing else to do rn I’m doing a pretty good job. Even my marigold seeds are going nuts


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m obsessed with my cucumbers lol so the left one i pollinated last Saturday and the one I did yesterday


----------



## PrettyInInk42

kitty - Dunno if should be saying congrats or sorry about the BFN. And I know the feeling of both wanting and not wanting that 2nd line. Hopefully you don't have anymore scares.

shae - That's so ridiculous how dismissive SO's Dr is being. I dunno how some people are allowed to practice medicine. Hopefully the video capsule test will you give you all some answers. And can't really relate with the antsiness. Probably isn't gonna be a ring in my future. :/

Dobby - Sorry you relapsed a bit, but good job getting rid of your rum. Can't really help with the plant stuff though. I remember growing some carrots and tomatoes as a kid, but all we did was toss some seeds in the ground and water them. lol

Haven't been on BNB mobile, so dunno how images are loading right now.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, still fixing up the new house. SO and I (but sometimes it's just me), are usually putting in 2-3 hours every night once the kids go to bed. It feels like we're not making much of a dent though.Some nights we cross a couple things off our big To Do list and sometimes we add stuff to it. Really just gotta keep on trucking though.
Not sure if I mentioned this, but SO's cousin (L) and his wife (A) are expecting baby #2 in Sept. The only reason we know this is cuz his cousin (J, L's sister) told us. There's been no announcement on social media or anything. And, as far as J knew, they were gonna be one and done. They have a boy 3 months younger than Alex and I got an email last weekend from J and L's mom inviting several family members to a surprise baby sprinkle... because she's having a girl. My heart sank. I thought I was gonna throw up and I just wanted to go to bed and sleep for days. They weren't gonna have anymore! She's about to get a ton of adorable pink and glittery outfits and I'm just sitting here with 2 boys. It makes me feel like I wanna get pg ASAP and hopefully have a girl, but I'm also scared and wanna put it off cuz I can't deal if it turns out to be another boy. If it wasn't for the fact that I love family gatherings, I wouldn't go. I have issues. -.-
Otherwise, just business as usual over here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that’s a lot of stress on your plate right now. :hugs: it’s not that you have issues. You are homeowners! That’s is such a huge deal esp right now. That’s so incredible! Your home will come together in time, but don’t forget that you are on mom duty. That’s exhausting! Then going to work on the house. If I can see a fraction of my floor it’s a miracle. I have half broken things everywhere. You’re killing it.

I am sorry. That’s so hard when someone who never wanted your dream gets it. You feel cheated in so many ways, and it’s totally valid. Can you talk to her privately about leaving early or excusing yourself during presents? But I definitely share in your FOMO :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh also bright side: I remember when we were pregnant together and you truly, wholly believed you were going to be a single mom. But look at you now. You two have a home together and two children together. Is it that he’s said a ring and/or marriage isn’t happening or just something you think may not happen?


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty it's okay to feel upset. I never imagined having 3 of the same gender but here I am. Honestly, I prepared myself it was another girl around 13 weeks and I didn't experience gender disappointment at the scan at 16 weeks. I did have some when I convinced myself it was another girl, it's hard giving up on that dream of a momma's boy or girl. Honestly, the disappointment was the worst at 19 week scan with dd2. I do hope that when you and SO have another baby that you get your girl though. 

Oh and as for all your hardwork on new place, it'll get done. It's so much harder though with kids as your time gets limited. 

Dobby, oh I'd like to play LoZ:BotW. Just need a switch. Honestly, so busy it'll probably be a few years.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek it’s definitely time intensive if you’re a completionist gamer like me. I usually play through once no help the use a guide to pick up things I missed the second time. But now that time is limited and the map is HUGE I look up locations because I don’t have endless time to run around searching for them like the good old days. Hopefully you get some more you time soon


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Thank you for your kind words. Dunno so much about the leaving early. It's at least an hour's drive from me and it's women only (though SO's aunt said it's ok if Matthew comes), so I may hitch a ride with SO's couisn, J, since she lives several mins from us. The news has had time to sink in. It still sucks, like when I was buying cute girly sleepers from Costco today, but I'll just have to see how things go at the party itself. L and A are very chill people and I have no idea how they'd react if I was all "I'm pretty butt-hurt that you're having a girl and thanks for not even announcing it." Thinking maybe I'll just be civil, but quiet and I'll get her a generic card with no mention of gender.
I don't think SO and I have ever had a marriage talk. I know he thinks engagement rings are a waste of money, doesn't like having his pic taken or being the centre of attention, and doesn't dance, so there's kind of no point. But I'm thinking I might touch base with him on that once we're moved in and settled.

Flueky - I'm actually a little surprised that I didn't cry when I found out I was having a 2nd boy. I cried for like 3 hours when I found out Alex was a boy. If #3 is another boy, I think I'd probably have a breakdown seeing as that'll probably be my last baby. But I just gotta keep my fingers crossed til then. Have you and DH started talking names?

In house news, I'm sooooo close to being done with painting the bedrooms. Just gotta clean the windows and floors after that and then those will be done! Everything else is still getting there slowly but surely.
SO and I DTD again without protection last night. At one point, while he was literally inside of me, he said something along the lines of "I know I was the one who initiated this, but I hope you don't get pg" and then he never pulled out. So, ya. OPK today was fairly negative and I think I'm passed my potential O day for this cycle, but it's my first pp cycle, so who knows? I'll take a couple more opks and see how things go. TWW for me again, I guess. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. You’re a trooper. Just remember, we’re here if you need to talk.

hopefully it goes well when you do have the talk. He may not particularly care for it, but maybe if he knows you do and he has a hand in making it special his way as well then he can get on board and even excited about it. A full on diamond engagement ring is both unethical and expensive but I will say the power of rings is amazing. I loved my ring even though I hated my partner and I love my mom ring. They’re just symbols. He doesn’t have to spend thousands on some blinged out ring. They’re are plenty of gorgeous other gems or less in your face rings that equate to a few fancy dinners out. But def conversations if and when you’re up for them. You know you and your relationship best. I just don’t want you to count out something you want just yet because you deserve all the things. <3

He obviously knows how babies are made and he knows you’re not on bcp so only time will tell


----------



## DobbyForever

I spent all summer crying that I can’t work with at home doing hours of live teaching.

I got an email from daycare saying they can probably take him at the end of the month. And I cried all night because I don’t want my baby to be in danger

:cry:


----------



## kittykat7210

:hugs: dobby, I’m freaking out about Evie starting nursery in September. I’m really not sure what to do. Also with Lewis starting school centred teacher training I’ve got it coming from 2 different schools. Even worse. I can’t help but feel in all likelihood one of them will bring it home to the whole family. 

I’m sorry there’s no advice, but know that you’re not alone xx


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: I appreciate the solidarity. Hate that others are dealing with it though. I’m pretty sure they haven’t had a cases traced back to the center, I would have been notified of its closure. So fxed. I really think he and I already had it though back when we got super sick mid March. Hopefully you all can continue to avoid it or, if you catch it, that it’s super mild


----------



## shaescott

Things have been quiet on here!

I’m sorry about the school reopening stress everyone’s having. My college is also reopening and a lot of people are freaking out about it. Honestly I learn so much better on campus so I’m excited but still nervous that the dining hall will cause a bunch of cases because we can’t wear masks while we eat. Masks are required at all other times. We also have to get tested before we can come on campus at the start of the semester. I’m more concerned for teachers of younger children who won’t keep their mask on or in schools that don’t require masks. And of course daycares with children under 2 since they can’t wear masks. 

No diagnosis yet for SO. His insurance is refusing to cover the video capsule test because it’s “not medically necessary”. I have words. Did I mention they discovered he has a herniated disc as well? His body is a mess lol. 

On another note, SO told me if he hadn’t gotten sick and had to quit his job he would’ve proposed to me on our upcoming family camping trip, but he couldn’t afford the ring cuz of the job loss. It’s an annual tradition they do with his family and his best friend’s, and this year they’re bringing me along for the first time. We’re leaving on the trip in the morning. So yeah if 2020 didn’t suck ass, I’d be getting engaged in the next 3 days. BUT NO. This year just sucks. We had to separate the trip into 2 trips because his friend’s mom’s work took back her time off approval so this first trip is just a trip in a camper and in 1.5 weeks we’re supposed to do the actual trip but probably without SO’s parents, so the trip was gonna get messed up anyway and SO wouldn’t have been able to propose in front of both his parents and best friend like he wanted (he wanted them all there and secretly in on it and taking pictures). I told him he could get me a sterling silver CZ ring for all I care at this point, I just want to be engaged. We can upgrade the ring later if we want. So idk what he’s gonna do now. All I know is that I’m mad and sad that 2020 stole another thing from me. Sigh.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae :hugs: I’m sorry things aren’t improving. That’s absolutely nuts that his insurance would say that. I never understood how they can ignore people who are so clearly sick. I’m also sorry that the engagement was hindered by covid. Hopefully things look up soon. I know you want to be engaged, but the commitment is there. So it’ll come. It sucks to wait but it’s worth it. :hugs:

A’s school shut down this week because a teacher was asymptomatic but tested positive. They are doing a deep clean of the campus and re-opening. I’m nervous because I only have Monday and Tuesday to prep a month of materials for 31 students. So if they end up shutting down again I’m f*ed. I’m not worried about spread. They’re pretty strict about precautions and the infant teachers only work with infants the infants don’t go outside to the playground. Teachers don’t interact. The only way it would spread is through siblings potentially. But nobody else has come forward to say they tested positive but with hipPa you don’t really have to. Kind of on your honor. Whatever

j just don’t know how I would do three hours of live teaching a day plus an additional 1.5 of work with this kid home. So fxed they get a handle on it


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry, I haven't posted in a while either..had to get a new phone and thankful it transferred my saved passwords haha

Pretty, i have two boys as well, I really wanted one of each and be done. At this point, I am glad to be getting some of my freedoms back and don't want a 3. DH and I might adopt in a few years if we feel we still want a girl. 
On the other hand I have decided to just love my niece as if she were mine. So far I have one but DH has 3 brothers of which only one has just had one child so far. (Another has just started trying). Not only does it honor her parents bedroom if I love her that much, but when she is old enough might I be her cool aunt ;) that she feels comfortable with to talk about things she may not want to talk about with her own mom. (Not that I would keep secrets from her mom)

Shae.. sorry about covid ruining those plans and sos health. Covid has done a number to the world and I am afraid to think of how long it take to recover

Dobs, how is your cucumber doing? I have grown a few things... Usually of the method "take these seeds, throw on the ground and see what happens"


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I have a very similar gardening method lol. The plant had been battling mold. I don’t know if that’s the issue or what, I’m still getting fruit and flowers but nothing has grown. It just stopped. My pickles were amazing so I’m really sad. I was looking forward to making more. Plus A climbed on it and knocked the whole thing over. I was hoping we’d be alright cuz none of the roots got exposed but still no growth. Shrugs


----------



## DobbyForever

We don’t get a lot of fun weather so waking up to this was pretty entertaining haha

as for drinking, I have new boundaries. I no longer have that driving urge to drink, even when I’m sad. I have learned my house needs to be an alcohol free zone. But I can have one drink only with family at a meal out, or as times have if meal in. I have had a marg (ty chili’s to go lol) with my fam a couple times and it hasn’t triggered any binge drinking or solo drinking. This is the healthy relationship I want with alcohol. I’m just hoping once happy hour becomes a thing I don’t fall back into old ways


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, glad to hear you found a balance that works. Not allowing alcohol into your home is wise. 
Last year I bought a tomatillo, grew beautiful, then read it needs two plants to produce... Smacked myself in the head... Only a month later it started to produce and got about 3 lbs of that one plant.. internet advice was definitely wrong on that one. I ended up making salsa from it, however I found they all tasted like feet. Definitely won't be growing those again :haha: 

AFM, I am still waiting for a puppy... The mom dog is supposed to go into heat any day now. I can't wait and it's almost all I can think about..


----------



## Flueky88

Just wanted to say I'm sorry I haven't been keeping up. Or house has sold quickly so trying to find a place to stay until we get something, work, life with a 3 y.o. and 17 month old has been hectic. 

Thinking of all of you and I do always read.


----------



## shaescott

PL I hope you like the new phone! Sorry about the tomatillos, I’ve never tried them and I think I’ll pass based on your description of them :haha: I grew tomatoes this year and they’ve been yummy, we like to just snack on them. So exciting about the puppy!

Dobs keeping alcohol out of the house sounds smart. Sorry about the daycare situation, that seems super stressful. 

Flueks I hope you find a new house super soon! I can’t believe you’re 27 weeks already, so exciting!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL that's sooo disappointing! I don't know if my two cucumbers were tasty because they went straight into the brine, and the brine was suppppper flavorful. Hopefully she goes into heat soon and she's successfully bred. The waiting is so frustrating. FXed

Shae thanks <333 it all worked out. Nobody else reported cases, and they re-opened so I was able to get my material pick up bags sorted. The teacher before m literally just walked out the door. Like there are still pictures of him in the room, and I texted him two days ago but haven't heard anything. So that's going to be a bit of work to sort out. Luckily I have time since I plan to teach from home. Aiden is adjusting. No surprises.

Fluek sending house hunting dust! And congrats on getting to try 3!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Sorry that SO is still having health issues and that your engagement is being pushed back. FX there won't be any Covid cases at your school.

Dobby - Good for you for figuring out a healthy and mild relationship with alcohol. And glad to hear everything's ok at A's school and that you could get all your prep work done.

Flueky - Good luck house hunting and congrats on 3rd tri! Have you and SO talked about names yet?

PL - Here's hoping the dog will be in heat soon. Sorry if you've said already, but what breed will the puppy be?

AFM, still not moved into the new house. We're waiting on kitchen appliances from one place, furniture from another, still doing little fixes and a bit of painting here and there, and waiting for work to be scheduled for the new flooring at my mom's house so that we can get people to move our stuff for free. And we have Alex's belated birthday party in 8 days. Ugh. 
Going to the sprinkle for SO's cousin's wife tomorrow. Double ugh. -.-
And AF showed up today, so looks like no BFP for me again until next year.
Feeling very meh right now and like I just wanna sleep for a few days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Pretty. That’s a lot to deal with. We’re here if you need to let off some of that weight tomorrow. Hopefully the house stuff gets sorted.

A is emotionally doing better at school. His teach has been around special needs kids her whole life, and she’s one of those overzealous young people who have too much energy and try too hard LOL like me ten years ago :rofl: but now that he’s more emotionally settled the morning teacher doesn’t check on him as much. He’s had ten accidents on W-F after zero on MT. I don’t particularly care but obviously not a habit I want forming.

As for work, started to put together my digital community builders. I feel awful because the teacher came yesterday. He left in a rush because they were diagnosed with cancer and had surgery. It’s supposedly on the up and up but I’m glad I was able to connect and get them some personal belongings left behind.


----------



## DobbyForever

Venting about my friend no need to read

Oh and luckily my family is safe during these fires. The AQ is tough on me but grand scheme of things that’s nothing to complain about. I did get in a huge fight with my best friend. I’m not overly fond of her new bf. He’s nice to her and she’s the happiest she’s been in years, but he’s clearly not in it for the long haul and she’s a bit delusional about marrying him. I wouldn’t be as annoyed if there wasn’t a kid involved but there is. Lots of things to go on about red flags but it’s his birthday. So my friend spent hundreds of dollars she doesn’t have. But then the night before the city of Vacaville started ordering evacs. I hadn’t looked into details so I told her she’s a grown a* woman and she shouldn’t go but do whatever. So he convinces her to go because “worst case scenario there’s a shelter a couple blocks away”. So her stupid a** drove literally into the f*ing fire to go cook for him and wear sexy lingerie. Meanwhile this guys kid lives in town and he’s supposed to have him this weekend. But he told his ex wife when she had to evac that he wouldn’t take the kid/didn’t want to do his visitation because it was too dangerous. He’s never said he loves her he straight up told her he’s not looking for her to be a mom to his son. He told her he only dates and marries devout Christian women and my friend is an atheist. This isn’t the first time he used some excuse to bail on his kid. And now I officially know how people felt when I dated all my winners. But the fact that she actually drove into fire. I’m mad at him for pressuring her. I’m mad at her because who is that f*ing stupid?!?! That was days ago and I’m still heated


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok one more dramatic post

so A went back to school and for a month now I have asked my family if they want us to stop coming over cuz 3 year olds don’t social distance. I literally just asked them last night again! So I show up today and people are ignoring my calls, so I knew something was up. I get there and my stepdad and brother bolt. So A goes to my mom to hug her and the men are making faces. And my mom is like you need to leave cuz last night your brother saw a picture on the daycare app of A hugging his teacher. And I’m like well duh he’s 3 what did you think would happen. And then my stepdad did his leave the house routine so he can’t be blamed. And I’m like ok I asked repeatedly and it’s not a convenient drive here or back like you should have said something. Plus double standards. Then my brother was like you’re playing victim and you’re gonna kill my dad. So I left cuz I’m not trying to be somewhere I’m not wanted. And my mom is crying. She’s losing her mind cuz she’s so isolated and now my brother and I are banned (brother got a new roommate cuz old one moved and my stepdad is the landlord and said he has to get another one despite my brother having an auto immune disorder and still isn’t strong enough to fight off a regular cold let alone covid). And even though he had a roommate before something about how they banned him indefinitely even though this guy WFH. So my bro texts to say he’ll be better/ I can come over (only time avoid getting yelled at by my mom later) and I’m like I don’t need you to be better I just want you to acknowledge there is a double standard and covid is just an excuse he uses to ban us from the house cuz he already told me to stop coming over long before covid but I don’t answer to him. And that if my mom keeps yelling that it’s because my stepdad has systematically removed everything from her life. She only had her kids and now she hasn’t have two kids and her only grandchild. And she’s slipping into an even deeper psychosis because if it and her doctor wants to put her on a heavier medication because she’s so stressed out it’s impacting her ability to do her job. And he had the nerve to text me back telling me to stfu about my evil conspiracy theories. So I told him that it was really hard to read that text and all I want is for him to accept and acknowledge that his relationship to his dad is loving and wonderful and great but my relationship with him can be and is different. And it shouldn’t be because this is a man who has been in my life for 26 years, I was barely 5. I don’t even remember my dad and the memories I have are probably just from stories people told me. This man should be my father and isn’t and that wasn’t a choice made by 5 year old me. Like he won’t even play with A or take pictures with A if the boys aren’t home. I remember the first pumpkin patch asking to take a picture of him and A/ him and my mom and A and he no hesitation so why and when I just stared at him he said no thanks I’ll take a picture of you and mom and A though like wtf. Same with sabra pictures I invite them and he’s like why would I be in it.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’m sorry you’re feeling meh. Is this the sprinkle for the people having a baby girl that you don’t want to go to because you want a girl so badly? That’s so hard, I can only imagine that pain. Sending hugs :hugs:

Dobs I’m glad A is doing better at school! 

Yikes re: your friend. That’s so twisted, he’ll only date and marry Christian women but he’ll screw an atheist? If he’s so strict on religion that he won’t marry an atheist, how on earth is he rationalizing a casual relationship and sex with no intention of marriage? Idk what bible he read but as a Christian myself, that ain’t it chief. I’m clearly not waiting for marriage and I don’t care what people do but at least be consistent??? He needs more Jesus and less judging. Also more taking responsibility for his kid and not convincing people to DRIVE INTO FIRE.

As for your stepdad, tf is wrong with him? There’s no excuse for not stepping up and being a dad to a 5 year old. He should treat you like his own child, and I can’t believe after that long he doesn’t think of you as his own child. That’s so messed up. The fact that he’s trying to distance himself from you and A is so weird. I’m sorry your family has been so dysfunctional lately. That must be really hard to deal with. Sending love :hugs: <3

AFM things are gonna get crazy soon as school approaches. I have to get COVID tested on Tuesday because my school is requiring it. I also have to get a drug test done for school this week, get my car fixed, get stuff signed by my doctor saying I’m healthy enough for clinical, probably get my hair trimmed cuz the split ends are coming back with a vengeance... and of course I have to pack for school and find my med/surg book from sophomore year cuz we’re using the same one. Move in day is September 8th. SO is on vacation in Yellowstone with his family for a week (he left yesterday) so I’m gonna be stuck at home cooking every day and being incredibly bored. He’s loving it there though, he’s a big nature guy so he’s in heaven and wants to live there :haha: My mom told me that since he’s going on a plane I can’t see him for 2 weeks after he comes back without masks and 6 feet apart. I know she’s right from a logical standpoint, but it really sucks because that means I won’t be able to see him before going back to school and he won’t be able to help me move in. But if I get Covid and bring it to school with me, my college will shut down and I won’t get my clinical experiences that I need so badly in order to be a competent nurse. 

Speaking of which, I’m really thinking of doing L&D nursing at this point. I’ve always been so interested in pregnancy and birth and that class came so easily to me while others struggled with it. I actually enjoy learning about it, whereas I hate learning most other subjects, and ICU requires a ton of knowledge in body systems that I don’t enjoy studying. I think I’ll be a better nurse if I’m in a specialty I really enjoy learning more about. I don’t want to be a subpar nurse. BUT, I’m doing my spring capstone in a tele/stepdown unit as far as I know (tele is continuous heart monitoring, stepdown as in not sick enough for ICU but needs more attention and monitoring than a normal med/surg unit can provide) so I’m going to have to do a lot of cardiac studying. I’m awful at remembering cardiac meds so I’m gonna have to really work at that before starting that placement. If I end up loving telemetry when I actually have clinical there, who knows, maybe I’ll end up in it or in the ICU. But as of now I’m leaning L&D.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae. Hugs. Ty for reading my rants. You’re the best.

I’m so glad he’s having a good time out in nature. :). Sorry about the quarantine though. Just because something is logical doesn’t make it any easier. And fxed the covid test is smooth and neg! I had one done on Fri, and my throat is still sore =\. It’s such anxiety wondering if or when things might shut down. Hopefully things continue to run smoothly and the school stays open and your able to stay safe/get those hours. I know you’ll rock whatever path you choose, but I think you’ll do exceptionally in L&D.

pretty hope you’re holding up alright

atm y’all are pretty caught up lol. A little on edge because I’m 3.5 miles from the evacuation warning border. Basically ends at the freeway closest to my place. The threat is less that particularly fire spreading plus jumping a freeway, but we have a red flag warning with possibly more dry lightning. I’m only several blocks from very dry hills that periodically catch on fire anyway, usually put out quickly. But the fire department has said their units are out dealing with the other fire so if something starts this side of the freeway it will spread quickly as there’s nobody here to address it =\. My cousin is also about 1.5 hours north east of here. They’ve been in hazardous air quality for days. She’s also just barely out of evacuation warning zone due to a freeway. Then I have friends in SJ on warning packing go bags and other friends sheltering family evacuated out of Santa Cruz. You look at the Cal Fire map and it’s like literally fires in the shape of California. It really feels like an apocalypse.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs are the COVID tests in CA the super deep ones that go all the way into your throat? Here they have nasal swabs (you have to do it yourself and you tilt your head back and insert until you feel resistance, which is deep but not throat deep) or saliva tests. I had my test today and it was the nasal swab. I had the swab super deep in my nose and it tickled and I sneezed with the swab deep in there :dohh: luckily it didn’t hurt at all.
How is the fire right now, is it staying away from you guys still? That’s so scary, I hear about the fires every summer in CA but since I live across the country I really can’t gauge how bad one year is compared to the next.

AFM I got my clinical placement for med/surg II and I’m on a cardiac telemetry unit. I might have picked a different unit for my capstone if I’d known I’d be on a tele unit in med/surg II but hey, I’ll get lots of important and valuable experience. My program is running a skills refresher the first week of classes because it’s been so long since we’ve done med/surg physical skills and while I definitely need it, I’m not looking forward to all the prep work (watching lots of super long boring instructional videos) and having the “skills check” with the instructor who isn’t mean but kinda scares me nonetheless :haha: it seems that I’m going to be very very busy with homework this semester based on what’s due just for the first week :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Kaiser is overkill, so they do a throat swab and swirl around both nostrils for ten seconds. The nose thing made me involuntarily cry and felt like my nose was bleeding for a long time after, but it wasn’t. I have a very sensitive gag reflex, so she kind of got fed up with me. She told me not to cough on her, so I had to step back to avoid that each time she set it off. She was really frustrated, so when she got an opportunity she went hard and scratched my throat. It was sore for days. But it came back unsurprisingly negative thankfully. My poor mom has to get it done once a month even though they are doing DL!

Luckily, the red flag was cancelled and no lightening so no new fires. The AQI yesterday did jumped into the unhealthy for all range, and I was really sick from it because I had a lot of errands to run. So far today is looking better. We're right on the verge of good and unhealthy for sensitive groups. I have a patio lunch date with a friend now that I'm banned from my mom's anyway, but I need to find my mask that filters the smoke.

I forgot what you posted on your update and I need to run cuz I'm cutting my lesson prep mad close this morning LOL I mean I always do but it's so much easier to fake when you're in a classroom. Without parents secretly watching hahahahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha good think I left when I did. I finished my last interactive lesson at 8:53 and my back to back zooms started at 8:55 :rofl:

sorry it doesn’t match up perfectly for your capstone but I love your positive attitude! And I feel you on boring training videos. Hang in there. Can you at least have snacks lol. Snacks make everything better. And sorry it’s homework heavy. :hugs: it stinks now but the payoff later will be great.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, sorry your stepfather is a pos especially to your mom....



If covid has ruined a lot for all of us, it might finally be showing its positive side. People are looking to live more rural!
The first property DH and I bought we tried to rent out and then sell after we moved out. Had it on the market for 2 years with no response. (Oil tanked and the area heavily relies on it). So then we sat on it the last 3 years). I had a former coworker contact me this summer if he could buy it in a private deal, however he jumped off last minute stating personal reasons.
We relisted last Monday with a realtor, and had an offer by Saturday. This morning we had a second offer!!! Realtor disclosed that to offer #1, and they came up quite a bit. So we finally concluded this negotiation this morning and at least it won't cost us out of pocket to sell. (Selling for less then we bought for).
5 years of no response and 2 offers within days, WTF!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow PL! That’s great news!!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes that throat swab sounds unpleasant. I have a super strong gag reflex so I’d have had the same issue. I hope your throat feels better now. 

PL congrats on selling the house! That’s so awesome that the circumstances made people want a more rural home and it worked out in your favor. 

AFM SO went to Montana with his family and brought me home huckleberry wine, so I’m currently drunk af off of that cuz it was much stronger than what I’m used to :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae sounds like a good time with good wine.

it’s ok now. That scratch is healed. Now it’s just icky from the air quality and talking all day. Distance teaching is exhausting


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about the air quality. Distance teaching sounds exhausting, I’m looking at how my sister’s school is doing it and I’m like “why?”

AFM I’m currently getting ready to go back to school. I’m very nervous as it’s my last year and of course there’s a risk of another shutdown. I move in in 6 days. I’m lucky enough to have a double room all to myself this year so I get two beds which I’m going to convert to a king, so I’m currently washing all my new king sized bedding :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I like to think I’m doing ok. I think it’s beneficial how we’re running it, but I’m spending every A free minute doing tech prep. I’m reaching my 75-80% through whole group, but not being able to run my usual intervention groups my heart breaks for that my 15-20 :cry: we’re only live 160/300ish daily minutes. The rest is lunch/independent work. My students are tired though but they try.

Is the room a covid thing? They don’t want people doubling up? Or would you have been alone either way


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I read your rants and I almost have no words. I second what shae said about apparently being so Christian, but still having sex outside of marriage. And I'm so sorry your stepdad is being such a dick. I have no desire to be a step-parent, but if I somehow ended up as one, I would definitely be accepting of my stepkid(s). Some people are just beyond reason. That's good that you're in less fire danger. i can't even imagine having to evacuate and risk losing everything. -.-

shae - Good luck when you go back to school. Hopefully the work load isn't that bad. And it's just one year. You can do it. :)

PL - Congrats on selling your house. :)

AFM, we had Alex's belated BDay party last weekend. It was alright. There were only like 12 adults total and two additional kids (4yo and 6mo). Hopefully things will be a little safer and we'll have a better turn out for Matthew's BDay next month.
Our furniture finally came. Just waiting on appliances. Once they're here and a couple more small paint jobs are finished, I guess it'll be time to properly move in.
The sprinkle went fine, I guess. I was told no SO or Alex just out of caution for the mom-to-be, but her husband and almost 3yo were there. And her FIL and BIL and uncle-in-law. Basically all the men on SO's side except him, his dad, and Alex. A few people asked where they were and I told them they apparently weren't allowed to come for safety reasons. I wasn't enthusiastic while I was there, but I did make polite conversation. I wasn't super torn up about the situation while I was there, but now it's Sept and she's apparently due in 12 days. She's about to have a little girl, with a husband who loves her, and she'll shrink back to being like a size 4 in several weeks. I know it's the same old story from me, but I'm getting sick to my stomach again just thinking about it. I really am surprised that I didn't cry when I found out Matthew was gonna be a boy, but both times, FOR A SPLIT SECOND, I thought about terminating and trying again. Like, that's not normal. Maybe I dealt with Matthew better cuz I'd had the MMC, so I was just happy to have a viable baby. Please know that I love my sons VERY much and I do NOT regret having them. I just had various visions and hopes for my life and there are a lot of things that haven't come to fruition. I'm sure everyone can say that, but it still sucks.


----------



## pacificlove

Well our house deal will probably fall through... The buyers bank did an assessment and it came back 20k lower then what we had agreed on sale price. If we accepted that, the 20k would have to come out of our pocket... The bank won't finance it otherwise. The buyers will most likely not want to spent more then the bank says it's worth. 

I just want to pound by head into a wall...


----------



## shaescott

Dobs to be honest I don’t understand most of what you said about your class there with the numbers. Sounds like you can’t run intervention groups for the students who need more help?
The double room isn’t because of COVID, they’re still doing roommates. I was supposed to be in a single room but I think they ran out so they just stuck me in an open double room with no roommate for no extra charge. Sucky for them, awesome for me :rofl:

Pretty that’s weird that they excluded your SO and Alex and none of the other guys. I’m sorry about the girl thing :hugs: we know you love your boys, it’s just really hard when your dreams get crushed like that and then other people get your dream. Sending love <3 

PL dang that really sucks :( Hopefully something/someone works out soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I'm so sorry. I'm so shocked, too! I know 20k is a big difference, but usually around here there's sort of an unspoken just assess the property for the agreed upon price situation. At least that's what I was told when I bought my place. Keeping you in my thoughts that either they are willing to pay the difference or a new deal comes through soon.

Pretty it's a loss and it hurts. Your feelings are so valid. And sure on paper it's easy to say that thoughts like that are unbecoming, but I think you have to have lived it to get it. I love A. I really do. But sometimes it kills me that he has ASD and SPD and a speech delay. It's different, but similar I had a vision for how life was supposed to be with my child and it's not that. And yes I wanted a boy but only because everyone in my life wanted a boy and I'm a people pleaser. I wanted a girl. And every time I go clothes shopping, sure cool I can buy some cute gamer/ comic tees but I still get teary eyed going through the girls section wondering if that's ever in my future. Don't know if that helps at all to know. Hugs.

Shae ooo ic ic. Well woot for that!

The long short is with whole group instruction, a teacher is expected to successfully teach 80% of their students. Then you get in class intervention to reach like 5-10% more. Then you get out of class intervention to get the rest. But since I can't provide my usual small group instruction or move around the room hovering over kids working, I can't do any intervention right now. I don't have the time/ I wouldn't even know how in this digital space. And none of my students qualify for resource services. So it's great that 80-90% of my students are acing their exit tickets, but it bothers me as a teacher that that last handful of kids are getting a raw deal.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs do you use zoom for the online classes? 

If so: There’s an option of breakout rooms, where you can assign specific students to different rooms. You may be able to have your intervention kids in one breakout room and the other kids in another, and while the main class works on an assignment you could work with the small group. Then when you’re done, you end breakout groups and it goes back to everyone on the same zoom. We use zoom at my school and the professors love using breakout rooms for mini group assignments. You can also message students individually, so they can send you messages if they’re confused about something without sending it to the whole class. 

If you don’t use zoom, I’ve got no ideas :( I’m sure it’s super frustrating because you want to give all those kids the best chance possible at succeeding. Try to remember that you’re doing your best given the circumstances. <3


----------



## DobbyForever

We use Zoom. The issue with break out rooms is supervision. My mom’s district doesn’t allow them because legally we can’t leave students alone without adult supervision. Our district doesn’t have rules so I did it once and literally none of my rooms did anything. They sat in silence and asked me never to do them again :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes. Okay, so breakout rooms only work for much older, much more independent students, I see :haha: I’m sorry that didn’t work out. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I mean you just have to tell yourself that you're doing what you can. It sucks, but if I dwell on it then I'll go mad. So I'm trying not to.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs: You’re doing awesome. 

AFM today SO actually asked me to send him the link to the cheaper ring that I’ve been sending him for ages now (but of course he never keeps the link) :dohh: but he’s never asked for the link before which sounds like he’s actually actively thinking about buying it... so of course I’m super impatient and curious and excited, and I hate surprises when I know there’s going to be a surprise because I want to knowwww, I hate not knowing things. I actually had a moment where I was like “I could hack into his email and see if there’s a confirmation email” but I wouldn’t do that, mostly because I know he uses those google generated passwords so I’d never crack it without just sneaking onto his phone, and also because I don’t want to ruin the surprise on his end, I want him to be able to surprise me because I know he wants to. But uggggh I’m so curious.


----------



## DobbyForever

You’re sweet. 

haha I know what you mean. I overheard my ex ask my parents for permission to propose (my mom had a container I got as a teen in Thailand that I said I want my ring in so I knew whoever it was had their blessing). Plus I ended up having to pack it cuz my mom said no lol. We were like halfway to the airport and was like oops. So I spent the whole week waiting for my damn proposal. I was so irritable lol. Def no hacking though. The surprise is worth it


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, I agree, wait for the surprise! It's so much better ;) 

AFM, one of our first Nation communities here has just declared a state of emergency due to 4 confirmed cases of covid and more people with symptoms. We've been very lucky so far to almost no cases, but it just shows people have become too complacent... Ugh! I hope this ends soon.

As for our property, we were able to sell it! Paying well over 10k out of pocket, but the way I see it we would have paid that in mortgage and insurance over the next few months anyway. We'll have a tight few months to recover from that large expenditure.. at least the property will be gone and out of our minds!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to hear that. Stay safe!

Sorry about the hit, but I’m glad long run it works out.

As for us, the sky is glowing and it’s raining ash. Just find myself looking down the street wondering when the four horsemen are showing up


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, how are you doing? How is the smoke affecting you and A? It's been smoky up here for the last 2 weeks...

Can't remember if I mentioned that our house sale in the prairies went through? DH and I decided to bite the bullet and pay the difference out of pocket.. we just had enough to do it but are now cash poor.. had we kept the mortgage we would have slowly bled it out over the next 10 months anyway...the rest of the month will suck until the next paycheck comes in. No extra spending and ds2 needs a new car seat.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL sorry about being cash poor. Hopefully you still have enough to pay the bills until paycheck time and that not having that house payment help you get back into a more secure position soon. :hugs:

And sorry about the smoke :( We got very fortunate that the fire departments got the fires under control and then a bunch of wind swept through. Yesterday was actually all the way down to 5! The air was so fresh. First time in a month the kids at A's daycare were able to actually go outside for recess. We're little at some yellow time tomorrow, but overall we're in good quality and hopefully continues that way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and in others crazy news. Idk if the color tiered system is a nationally thing or a cali thing, but you know we have colors based on how bad your spread is. Purple being the worst. No option to re-open schools. We're purple. Most of Cali is purple lol. So anyway, I guess last week 3 counties were promoted down to red. Which means their local gov gets to decide whether to open or not, so naturally Santa Clara County being one of them wants to re-open. They have to stay off for 14 days, but their supers already told the teachers be prepared to resume in person. No idea what that'll look like but be ready. So the unions are all freaking out because a lot of teachers are straight up refusing to teach because they're high risk or have family that is high risk. So we'll see how this all plays out.


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I'm hoping things have cleared up for you all!

AFM life is back to pre-wildfire normal. I have been seeing my one friend once a month for happy hour now that many of the restaurants have outdoor seating. It makes me a wee bit nervous because she has family who don't take corona seriously or live in areas where masks are not required. But I need some socialization. I was a little annoyed at our last happy hour because she went back to being pushy about drinking. It was just a second drink, but I didn't appreciate it because I already explained to her that 2 drinks makes it difficult for me to stop drinking. She's been good about stopping when I say no the first time, but this time she was extra pushy and then the waitress and a nearby table decided to join them and rather than telling them to stfu I'm a recovering alcoholic I just had the second drink. Luckily the waitress came back and she did apologize for pressuring me because she could tell I was unamused and promised she wouldn't let my friend pressure me again. A hasn't really made much progress since his speech class ended. He tripled his words and definitely seeing huge increases in socialization. He is actually playing WITH kids at daycare and even has a little bestie now. Still looking at about a year's delay based on milestones, and now we're stalled trying to figure out how he's going to get his 1-1 speech therapy going again. He has one ABA specialist for 9 hours a week, but we can't staff more because it's too much for the kids at the school exposure wise. So I hinted that if she wants more hours, A can have up to 25 should her caseload open up. It really bothers me how they schedule things. Maybe because I come from a school setting where you see the same behaviorist/ aide assigned to the same kid for as long as that kid/ behaviorist works with the district. Whatever, 9 hours is better than no hours. And lastly, I finally got all the money my ex owed me. Paid off all my credits cards and paid my mom back all the money she's loaned me over the last two years. Also have a month's worth of daycare to buffer any further hiccups in getting child support. I still have about 19k borrowed against my house, but the monthly payment on that is super low and it hasn't affected my credit score so I'm not in a rush to pay it off. I may just honestly not pay it until I save up enough to sell this place. Found my groove with distance teaching and just overall feel like I'm living my best life.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, this is fantastic that ex-a$$ has finally paid up! It must feel like such a weight off your shoulders to pay off the debts. 

A is making progress and friends is fantastic! I think the one on one interaction with a friend will probably help him make big strides too. Ds1 can't wait to go to school, this year isn't mandatory for him yet, so I am holding him back because of all this covid stuff. Pains me, but he makes friends with adults around him too... Hopefully it won't kick us in the rear end.

Yes, the smoke has gone, thankful for that! How is the fire situation down there?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! That’s good. We’re ok. There is a fire in Napa, but it sounds promising that things will cooperate with the fire fighters. Did lead to some spare the air days but nothing major in my area.

Don’t kick yourself. If I had a choice, Aiden would be home. I just don’t have a choice. You are doing amazing things for your kids. They’re so young. Things will get sorted. The lessons and education they get with you is wonderful.


----------



## JLM73

Hey ladies!!!Remember me? The forum old lady??lol
Sorry my emoji game is off as its been what?over a year??
MUCH has changed...I'm remarried...lil boy will be 10next week!?
And then today...after nearly EIGHT YEARS TTC...
WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## JLM73

One more sorry...I'm rusty and nervous...and excited!!
I'm


----------



## shaescott

J OMG YOURE PREGGERS!!!!!


----------



## JLM73

I KNOW RIGGGGHT??!!??
I'm soooo nervous now. I'm seriously advanced maternal age at 46with a natural bfp and NO tracking...not to mention partying hard since marriage in July...ugh.
At least i have been eating half decent and taking my vits.
Pray for me!


----------



## DobbyForever

Wow J what a line! Congrats on the marriage and bfp! So many questions! Have you had your first appointment?! Good to “see” you and what great news!


----------



## JLM73

Thx Dobs!
I'm calling in the am since i will likely need progesterone for a while as a cya.
I legit got the frer bfp and scrambled to post to you ladies even before hubs lol.
I kinda wanna wait till i take the 2nd frer Friday morning. I actually bought the 2pack by accident but glad i did now.
I figure that will give the hcg 96 hrs increase time and that line should deff be as dark or darker than the control.
I mean hell they say hcg should dbl in 48 hrs so mine should quadruple by then by then... :shrug:I hope so anyway. If not i know I'm in trouble...but trying to stay positive.[-o&lt;


----------



## DobbyForever

I’ll be praying for a sticky bean. That’s so funny that you told us first! I love it! Also huge kudos to you for waiting until Friday! The bad influence in me wants more lines to look at hehe.


----------



## Flueky88

Omg huge congrats on marriage and bfp!!! FX for a super sticky baby!


----------



## JLM73

Hehe trust me,I'll grab a few Wally cheapies later today to get me thru til Friday. I just don't want to waste the 2nd frer only to see the same strength line because I'm impatient...I'll just stress more. Already stressing I'm freaking 46with a natural bfp after almost 8 years trying monthly and that i have NO clue how far along id be...annnnd me n hubs have not been living the healthy life.
He is 4years younger but still.
I'm guessing by line strength I'm between 4-5wks??
Damn i wish they sold cb weeks here!
Its also not like i can just look at last bd cuz when he's not away for work we are together constantly and like bunnies:bunny::bunny:
Lol tmi but sometimes 3times a day and definitely on the daily...so who knows when it happened but i have tested weekly since we met and never had a squinter even til yesterday's bfps.
I pray all goes well.:dust:


----------



## JLM73

Thank you Flueky!
Its all so shocking...
My counter top is COVERED in tests from months of routine testing i fully expected to add yesterday's tests to the scrap heap and walked away for the 5min wait. Wow was i surprised.
I saw the wally 88cent testline but it was light. I decided later to get a frer. So glad i did or I'd just have blown that cheapie off as a bad test.


----------



## JLM73

Managed to get 3more tests today...had to return some stuff lol. Helps unclutter...
Anyway looking at a zillion frer pics online last night with weeks and or betas my test matches one's anywhere from 12dpo thru 17dp???:-s NOT helpful lol.
And today's tests haven't changed much but it's only been about 40hrs since the frer and i totally forgot the clear blues i bought are like 50miu#-o
Luckily it was a2 pack so i have 1for this weekend. Anyhoo...i hoped to see darker lines but I'm impatient and def early given last bd...which would put me around 13-14dpo just now assuming the :spermy: got the egg right away...less far along if out took a few days. So ignoring the blank 50miu CB pics below are the wa Wally 88center and the wally version of frer
Both have faint lines. I think they are easier to see out of case. Pics were all taken in time limit other than a few in cases. ( I did that on purpose for a video)


----------



## JLM73

Here's the last cpl wall 88 cent pix
I HATE these ads btw:twisted:


----------



## JLM73

Seems everyone posts elsewhere now:-(
So where is the new post hotspot?


----------



## Flueky88

I see them. Fx they darken. Bnb over all has really slowed down compared to years ago. I often read but don't post much as I'm pretty busy. The monthly testing threads in tww forum are pretty active and could always post in pregnancy test forum. :) when are you testing again?


----------



## shaescott

J if there’s a new hotspot I’m not aware of it. Things have just slowed down over time. :/


----------



## Fern81

Hi there I popped in today as I suddenly have loads of time (maternity leave ) just to see surprise surprise J’s tests :) congratulations! Are you going to do betaHGC bloodwork? Hope it’s a sticky bean, fx hard for you!

Sorry I haven’t read back but hi to everyone else too :)


----------



## shaescott

Fern congrats on maternity leave! You’re so close to baby’s arrival, how exciting!


----------



## JLM73

My My My how much things have changed in ONE DAY :shock:
I'm still shocked...FRER in the a.m.!
Top pic top ClearBlue & bottom First signal 
Are todays...middle First Signal ystrdy


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly no where lol. You’d think being stuck at home it’d be more active. But it’s pretty quiet across BNB. This thread also seems to be on its last legs with nobody really obsessively ttcing atm

did you do your frer today or was that a different day?


----------



## JLM73

I only did the one frer Monday...doing the 2nd with fmu tomorrow...I'm not gonna be able too sleep lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek time has flown by! I can’t believe your already at almost 35w!

and Fern yay for mat leave!

wishing you both safe deliveries!

j got it! I forgot when you were doing frer number 2. Excited to see it! Hopefully it’s a solid line that can give you that peace of mind


----------



## Flueky88

Great progression J!

Dobby, thank you. It has flown by for the most part. I'm very happy your ex paid up all the child support and that you were able to take care of your bills and such. 

Shae how are classes going?

Pacific congrats on selling the property:)

Kitty how are you doing?


----------



## shaescott

J oooo that progression! So excited for you and hoping for a great frer in the morning! Normally I’d check obsessively every few minutes in the morning but I have 7 am clinical so I’ll probably be last to see it :haha:

Flueks classes are going okay! My first nursing exam of the semester wasn’t as high a grade as I hoped, and I think work is about to start piling up for my other classes, but hopefully I’ll be able to put on my motivation face and actually get it done. How’s pregnancy treating you? Are the girls doing well?

AFM my roommate from last year just announced she’s pregnant, and she was with this guy for like a month before she got pregnant and I am way too jealous because I’ve been with SO for nearly 7 years and I’m older than her and I have no baby :rofl: :cry: but I have to remind myself that I’m being a good responsible adult by waiting to have graduated and have a job and at least an apartment (not shaming her, reminding myself why *I’m* not allowed to be pregnant rn). Also she has a pic from before her conception date based on her due date (yes I’m crazy and calculated it) in the same outfits in the same location as the pic she just posted with them doing the heart over her belly so I’m like ??? You weren’t pregnant yet though??? :saywhat: I need to learn to mind my own damn business :rofl:
TLDR: my former roommate is pregnant and I’m very jealous lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Girl Shae you know I read that all because I love me some tea!

j/c did she publicly say when she is due? That does seem odd and I feel like there’s a story there. Where’s my Michael Jackson eating popcorn gif when I need it?!

but :hugs: it does suck but you’re so right. She may be enjoying things now, but you are setting yourself up to be stable as an individual and a partnership. There’s no perfect time or situation for a baby, but it sure does make a difference when you’re ready for it and can just embrace it not struggle through it.

I may not see it either. Progress reports have to be emailed tomorrow. And I have errands to run. I am not looking forward to teaching and having A home on Monday. His ABA said they could come to the home but I have trust issues.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yes she publicly announced she’s due April 3rd. I did the calculations and if she was 14dpo on the day she first posted in those outfits at that location, she’d be due MARCH 1st. I am so confused.


----------



## DobbyForever

Curious. I don’t want to spread rumors buuuuuut lol ;) just saying guys aren’t always quick to understand how gestational weeks work. I’d say error on her end is possibly but being in nursing school herself (assuming since she’s you’re Ex roomie) that she knows how pregnancy works. I’m sure there’s an innocent explanation but because it’s me and I like drama lol I’m going to assume she devious :rofl:

Was hoping to see a test. Hope you ended up being able to get a good night’s rest


----------



## shaescott

J where is your test????

Dobs she’s not in nursing actually, but she’s been to the doctor, she posted her ultrasound photos, so the due date should be accurate. So I’m like... did they miscarry and get pregnant immediately after and just use the picture they took before she miscarried? Like wtf happened here?


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe it was just a picture where they coincidentally had hands on her tummy from before that they liked and used again? I’ve posted pics like that and people thought we were pregnant. It’s possible. Being cynical I’d be more inclined to think she let on she was pregnant to him before she actually was pregnant. Idk and so hard cuz you can’t ask but inquiring minds want to know :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

And I agree hoping J is just busy


----------



## shaescott

Dobs idk, the pose seems pretty baby-ish to me (pics of pose and previous picture posted in June)


----------



## DobbyForever

Maybe they just liked those outfits and place and are being millennials who recreate photos? I still smell a story haha. I’d totally ask but there’s a reason I don’t have a lot of friends :rofl:


----------



## JLM73

Sorry i was out allll day yesterday and again last night helping homeless folks and friends
Here are yesterday pics and today's digi!:cloud9:


----------



## Flueky88

J, So awesome seeing the positive digi!

Shae hmmm there is most likely something more to it. That is a very pregnant pose they did for sure. Maybe she had a loss or maybe thought she was pregnant then (has long cycles and was going off lmp rather than a dating scan?) In any case, while I'm sure it'll all work out for her, you are so right that it'll be much easier to wait until you have your own place and out of college. I'm an older mom compared to many in my area but I'm glad we waited. 

Anyways, think I'll finish prepping my freezer meals. I have access to a deep freeze so using it to my advantage. Looking forward to just dumping bags into the crockpot :) instead of cooking with a newborn.


----------



## shaescott

J omggggg that’s an obvious progression! So exciting!!!

Dobs she’s Gen Z actually, the early-mid 20-somethings are Gen Z now. I’m Gen Z technically, just missed millennial :haha:

Flueks my best guess is she got pregnant accidentally, had a loss and said f it lets try for a baby (she was on the pill before) and used the picture cuz she liked it. She tested a bunch so she wouldn’t have assumed she was pregnant without testing. But either way I’m happy for her and hope things go well for her and the baby. 
Dump meals sound smart, I just always forget to put them in the crockpot in the morning because I sleep late :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

J Congrats on the digital!!! That’s so exciting! Looking forward to more updates 

Fluek that’s awesome that you can freeze meals! Definitely one less thing to worry about. Hopefully they last a while so you can get the much needed r&r and bonding time. Are the girls excited?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I didn’t even know gen z was a thing :rofl: I’m so behind the times. I just saw a teacher joke video about teen slang and I just don’t understand this whole “sksk” thing. I can get behind stickering my hydro flask and saving turtles, but I just cannot picture any reason to ever say “sksk” verbally. Anyway veered way off topic lol

I guess I’m just confused. I can understand an accidental pregnancy after a month of dating, and I know some people “just know” right away... but why would a couple that is still sorting out their life actively ttc at like 2-3 months of dating? Like you’ve been dating less than the length of a pregnancy trimester but feel confident to committing to raising a child together? Unless I misread how long they’ve been together. I obviously have no qualms about judging people lol ironically cuz I clearly make poor decisions. It’s probably my worst quality (the judging) lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, yes I'm going to have to have DH remind to thaw overnight in fridge and start up in the morning. I've never done them because of lack of freezer space but so excited. 

Dobby I've got 2 left to make and that's cause I need more chicken, but once they are done. I'm thinking we will have around a month's worth of dinners. Lunch will probably be sandwhiches, and DH will probably do breakfast. He does amazing homemade biscuits :)

Victoria understands to a point and I think she is a bit excited. Serena is clueless but I think she'll have a hard time adjusting since she's my cuddlebug. V loves to help though so think she'll enjoy fetching a diaper for me. She also loves seeing babies.

I'm way out of touch with new slang. I suppose it's a useful thing we have google and YouTube to learn.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww yeah. Hopefully V adjusts/sees big sis helping out and wants to join in as a helper. And yay for homemade biscuits! So glad you’ve got a good system set for meals and got that freezer space!

seriously. And urban dictionary haha. I’m always looking things up :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs exactly, it was a new relationship, which is why I’m so confused! She’s a junior in college so definitely still sorting out life and had just got out of a different relationship and into this one. I’ve never used sksk before, I googled it and apparently it’s from just typing sksksk as a replacement for laughter or some other reaction. I’ve never heard anyone say it irl and most of the people I know are Gen Z. I have to use urban dictionary frequently for new terms, I remember googling “Yeet” in 2017 :haha: though now I use it all the time, oops


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol thanks. I feel better now. I stopped adopting new slang when I wasn’t ready to trade in “on point” for “on fleek”. Felt like Regina George with my fifth graders at the time, “Stop trying to make on fleek happen! It’s not going to happen!” :rofl: I’m a thumb typer on smart phones but back in the nokia days I used two fingers so I guess I get it? Idk. Whatever makes the kids happy

yeah I mean I hope for them and their baby it all works out. Just a shame to rush it and struggle. 

but seriously at 2-3 months you’re still not passing gas or pooping in front of them! ;) :rofl: 

but just remember the Facebook effect. I’m sure things look glossy and wonderful on social media, but it could be a hot mess irl. Trust your decisions and know your time is coming :hugs:


----------



## JLM73

You ladies are too funny I've missed you all
Gigs started this thread but it looks like she hasn't been in here in a while??
My laptop died yesterday, so I'll have to search for her YouTube page

I met hubby yesterday and showed him the digi he was all smiles.
I told him Monday,5 days ago, but I think Seeing It on the digi Made It real for him.

I haven't told anyone except you all, hubs, and 2 friends so they would know why I'm not working with them-heavy lifting, chemicals etc.
I'm already stressing tests... Nuchal...amnio... Etc. At46,47 next month, I am going to get them all, but my insurance is giving me headaches
They either won't take new patients here or my preferred doc who I worked with before won't see me until I pay a $300 balance??
I had insurance then so there shouldn't be a balance!
Anyhow....I can't find a CB Weeks anywhere... Haven't seen them here in2 years. Looking at bd dates though I think I'm about5 weeks


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I feel like what middle schoolers say is different from high schoolers which is different from college students, with the slang stuff. Though many common slang terms I’m sure. Most phrases seem to come and go, I haven’t heard people use “on fleek” as much anymore. I heard much more slang freshman year of college but now most people don’t use it often. We reference viral videos frequently, though lol. 

I feel like my baby fever is worsened by the fact that if I got pregnant now, I wouldn’t be due until a month after graduation. So my brain is like “you’ll have a college degree before you have a baby, it’s all good!” Except I know after I graduate I have to take the NCLEX and hope I find a job quickly, and they’re not supposed to discriminate on pregnancy but they totally do. But it’s so hard, the hormones just drive me nuts. Life is super frustrating. I know it’s a great privilege that I can go to college and get a degree and all that before starting a family, but sometimes I wish it was more acceptable to not do that and just skip to the family part at a younger age. My mom would burst an aneurysm if I didn’t finish college, probably because she’s a second generation doctor and because she wants me to be able to have a degree that I can use to support myself financially. Totally makes sense, and I don’t at all regret going to college, but sometimes I wish I could revert back to the traditional stay at home mom role (minus the sexism and racism etc in the 1900s). I know it’s not at all easy to be a SAHM, I just want to have kids and school prevents that. 

J fingers crossed that insurance stuff gets worked out and you can get a good scan soon enough!


----------



## DobbyForever

J is the new patient thing just they are full or Covid? :hugs: that’s so crazy. Hopefully things get sorted quickly so you can get your testing set up and a scan. So glad hubs is excited! Pregnancy is such a brilliant experience made even sweeter by a supportive partner.

Shae lol yeah true different groups with their slang. And see?! They couldn’t make on fleek happen! :rofl:

I know what you mean. I think everyone on this thread can relate. And exactly it’s so much harder now as you get close to the end. It’s different for me because with teaching there’s very clearly a “you can lose your job any moment” point vs “you are protected now” point. Not sure how nursing works or really any other field lol. And so true. It’s unfortunately easy to get away with discrimination in the workplace.

You can’t get these years or time back. And kids totally enhance your life in a special way, but enjoy this time and enjoy the kidless time with SO.

Yeah takes a special person to be a SAHM. I can’t do it. I hate homemaking. I hate idle time. And then I’m drained with A having special needs. Work is a break for me. I could do it if he was in school half the day lol.


In other news his gym is offering play dates. I decided since were banned from my mom’s to book a Halloween one. I feel bad because I’m the only person who did, which I understand it’s a calculated risk. Esp since A does not wear a mask. But we have the first session of the day/nobody used the gym yesterday. It’ll just be two teachers, Aiden, and me. I figure it’s the middle class version of renting out Disneyland lol. I would have spent so much more on classes this year/child support is for Aiden. I just don’t want him to look back and have this dark cloud over Halloween this year.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I’m reminding myself that I really like sleep and being selfish :rofl: but at the same time I’m like “can I wear a diaphragm over an IUD to test it out and see if sex with one in is okay/it’s easy to use and if it works I can take out the IUD and use the diaphragm with spermicide and temp track and then I proooobably won’t get pregnant but ya never knowwww maybeeee” ugh I’m the worst. I really do want to get off hormonal birth control ASAP but condoms suck and they break and so I’m really looking at the diaphragm for when I’m a bit more financially stable, but honestly I’m quite interested in it now and I’m pretty sure it’s my hormones trying to convince me to trick myself into getting pregnant.

Sorry about the play date thing, it really sucks that kids can’t get the social interaction they need with other kids. At least he’ll have lots of room to run and play.

ETA: I’m seriously going to start marking “high sex drive” every time I seriously consider switching to a diaphragm cuz this has got to be hormonal, I am a logical human being, wtf


----------



## DobbyForever

Yes sleep is amazing. I don’t have any experience with a diaphragm and yeah it does suck you can’t really trial and error with birth control. Hormones definitely are tricky, especially when it’s something you have been waiting for. Gotta love them and hate them

hang on do you still o on your iud? Or is it like bcp and blocks o?

play date went well. I could have brought friends, but I didn’t want to. I just wanted A to play and not stress about him pushing or hitting. Plus my friends don’t social distance. Well, they say they do but we have very different definitions :rofl: He had so much fun. We stopped by my mom’s to change clothes in the backyard, and so we saw them for a while five minutes. I’d definitely consider taking him again, but it’s like $100 plus I’d want to tip the teachers. But I do feel like if we go often then I’m tempting fate.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I do still O on my IUD, some women don’t and others do, it’s not the main mechanism of action. My uterine lining is crazy thin, I basically have what normal people call spotting or very light flow as my periods, and the IUD damages the sperm and interferes with the egg’s signal that tells the sperm where to go. Clearly it’s worked so far (which I’m happy about but now that I would be graduated when giving birth, I’m less happy about it lol).
I sent a message to my OB/GYN through my patient portal asking hypothetically if it’s possible to test out a diaphragm without taking out the IUD so I can see if it’s comfortable/easy to use without getting the IUD out first. But I know I should wait a while. 

I’m glad the play date went well! Sorry it’s expensive though :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo good call. Hopefully it’s doable. I’d def blame the horny on hormones haha. I’m at a point where I have to actively avoid men mid cycle because I’m attracted to everyone haha. And fxed that if you can test it that it works well for you!

thanks! Today I don’t mind because I just got child support/have money for daycare this month. Plus, we haven’t been in two seasons so much less than if covid hadn’t happened. But idk when the next check will come so back to being frugal.

View attachment 1088951
View attachment 1088952


----------



## shaescott

So my OB/GYN called me and said it’s totally fine to use a diaphragm with the IUD to test it out, BUT they don’t offer diaphragms at my doctor’s office. I called the nearest Planned Parenthood and they said they do offer diaphragms, so I may go to them for that. I know it’s risky but I really want to be off hormonal birth control and let my body do it’s thing. I also know that I’m probably not thinking super logically because of hormones.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooh that's exciting. I mean idk I trust PP. I'd rather go through my insurance only because I don't want to take resources away from someone who is using PP because they don't have insurance. But end of day, it's all the same generic stuff that has done through the same screenings. I would think. They don't offer them like at all?! That's crazy?! How can you just not offer something. That seems medically unethical. What if someone needed that particular form of bc for whatever reason. What do they do then? Is my privilege showing? Lol. I just can't imagine being told I can't have something. Yup. That's definitely my California showing :rofl:

J any updates?!?!?!?!?

AFM so I'm off the wagon. After that incident where my friend peer pressured me, I'm having a hard time getting my sobriety back in check. I really don't know how to talk to her about it. Because she's a really good friend otherwise. And amy friends list is in pretty short supply. But like I have so many work emails to send tonight and my ass is buzzed. I actually TLDR an email I sent to my boss today. Which is fine because he's chill but wtaf was I thinking?

ETA: I just gave myself a fat lip. I was grabbing a plate out of the cabinet and just smacked myself in the lip. Granted I do have a vision condition so I have not depth perception BUT I obviously don't go around hitting myself. Like it's bad. I had to ice it and it's still swollen. sigh


----------



## shaescott

Dobs idk how PP works out in California but the ones around here take insurance, so you can go to them without taking funds from people who don’t have insurance and go to PP for that reason. Their website says they take my insurance and I was thinking about calling them to verify before making an appointment (cuz I don’t want my insurance company to freak out at me). Apparently diaphragms can be very hard to find these days. There’s only 2 brands on the market in the US, there was one more years back but the company stopped making it several years ago. One of the two current brands is a one size fits most (usually they need to be fitted) made in response to the lack of options. I think the demand was so low and they stopped recommending them due to the lower efficacy rates (94% really isn’t bad, but I digress) so they just stopped stocking them. Since they need to be fitted, if they stop stocking the fitting kits, then they can’t prescribe them. 

I think having all the potential options available is definitely more of a big city thing, and California most likely has a lot of demand for alternative methods and all that jazz. But yeah it’s frustrating to have a lack of access to specific forms of medical care when we’re used to having what seems like really good access to it. Poor access to medical care is a big issue but when people talk about lack of access they’re generally referring to much worse situations than “we don’t stock diaphragms because so few women use them these days”. So it’s definitely from a position of privilege that we think “how come I don’t have access to this one thing?”, BUT it doesn’t make it any less valid that we should all have access to that one thing. It’s still not fair that it’s hard to find them. We just don’t have it nearly as bad as many other people do. I think “being grateful for what we have” is normally a good principle, but when it comes to full access to all options in medical care we shouldn’t just be grateful we’re better off than some, we should demand full access to the options (not just for us, but for everyone), because as patients we have the right to choose any of those options.
Okay I need to get off my soapbox.

I’m really sorry your sobriety isn’t going well. I think you definitely need to sit down with your friend and have a serious talk with her and just be honest about the situation, that you can’t control yourself well around alcohol and when you allow yourself to indulge, it causes a spiral that negatively affects your mental health, your job performance, your ability to safely function, etc. She needs to understand that pressuring you is no longer her trying to get you to live it up, but the effect is now much bigger and much more negative.
I’m sorry about your fat lip, I hope it heals up quickly :hugs: <3


----------



## DobbyForever

They probably work the same way haha. What's different is the culture. My town is super affluent, mostly an older generation, people have really solid insurance through their employer. The next town over is similar, but it has a lot of high occupancy buildings and a more transient, lower income demographic. The PP is in the mixed demo town on a street that is literally one side is one town and the other is the other town. They have such a high volume of no/low income and no insurance clients that they really prefer you go elsewhere if you have insurance/money. So you end up with mostly teenage girls who don't want to or can't tell their parents they need bc or people really in need financially. Which then attracts a certain stigma whenever someone says they're going to PP because my town has a tendency to be judgey. And my mom has always been about how everything is fungible, so my going there is time and resources away from someone who might have needed it more than me because I have the option to go elsewhere whereas that person may not. But could just be one of those things we tell ourselves because deep down we're creatures of our society views.

Cali is def it own beast. Esp the bay. Where else can you get a vegan, gluten free pizza and cake from a number of stores or artisan home bakers? Haha. I've never asked for a diaphragm, but it's been offered. Did not know they were in short supply. Learned something new today and it's not even 8am. Hopefully they can take you, your insurance doesn't give you any trouble over it, and you get it right then and there.

I liked your soapbox :) It really is a shame that people don't have equal access to many things, but especially things that are medical. It really is such a huge part of life and should really be viewed as a basic need.

My lip still hurts. I'm having like an extended anxiety attack. I couldn't sleep last night. So I just worked instead and now I'm on empty. Literally wearing sweatpants today because I can. So over it.

Yeah. I've had that talk with her, and she's seen it firsthand. I'll try again, but I think I'm just going to have a no alcohol rule with her like I do at home. Which I obviously broke yesterday. It's been such a hard week. I'm so tired. I just have to make it to November and I can get a few days to myself.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry your friend got you off your streak. I hope that you will get back to it soon. How is your lip now?

Shae cool you can test out the diaphragm with iud in place. How's your SO?

To both: omg the fertile window sex drive is real! The combo pill prevented that when I was on it years ago. I'm looking forward to being able to pounce on DH with no scare of being pregnant or having to use a condom. I just don't like the thought of an IUD and I'm not reliable enough for a pill. Also with low to just enough milk supply I don't want hormonal bc to interfere with my milk supply.

J any updates???

AFM I've dropped and been having increased discharge. I'm really thinking I might have a late October baby. I'm hoping to make it to Nov 1st though (38 weeks)

Work has piled a lot on me this last month. I'm just trying to do what I can.


----------



## DobbyForever

Exactly gotta just dk what you can

That’s so exciting! Hoping for a few more weeks for you. Can you remind me when do you plan to stop working?

I feel you on hormonal bc and milk. The mini pill really jacked up my already crap supply. Hoping you find a non invasive method that works. I used to have a bcp alarm but then I’d be out and it’d be at home then I’d forget to take it when I got home. I’m biased with iud. Honestly, took me a year to recover after I had to it just for a month. I’ve really enjoyed the last few years of just letting things sort itself naturally, and now that it has I’m not keen to get on bcp again


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby whoops I had it in my head but didn't say it. DH is getting a vasectomy so I'm very thankful I won't be worrying about bc.

As for when I'm going to 1st stop working. Planning on working til due date or she makes her arrival. Whichever is sooner :) I want all my 16 weeks with her and I think itll be harder on me watching the girls ar 38 or 39 weeks than working my desk job.


----------



## DobbyForever

You know, you probably did at some point but my brain sucks. I was thinking maybe tubal but I definitely would remember you saying that, and then I was too tired to think of what the male version of that was yay!

I so feel that on work being easier than being home lol. And yes! So crazy how we have to work as long as we can because our mat leave is so ridiculously short. Hopefully you stay comfortable over the next few weeks and can make the most of your time home with her


----------



## Flueky88

I've dropped for sure. For the past week or so been able to take deeper breaths and less heartburn. I'm peeing like crazy though. Have an appt tomorrow morning. Excited and nervous


----------



## DobbyForever

You look great!

Oh man, definitely let us know how the appt went!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Ugh forgot to update. Appt went well. Got a note to give to work restricting travel. I'm also 2cm dilated and 70% effaced with baby head down. I know I can stay like this for weeks but seriously doubting I'll make it to the 15th. I am hoping at very minimum 37 weeks but I'd refer 38 or 39 weeks. Baby will decided when she wants to come though.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks you look great! Fx’d for at least another week before labor!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh definitely. Hopefully you get a few more weeks. But wow 70%! Any guy inklings or contractions so for? Yay for the work note!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thank you.

Dobby prior to my appt just mainly cramping here and there. After my appt I had cramps with a few contractions mixed in for like a 6 hour period. I took it easy as much as possible. Was thankful they fizzled out. I'm going to go over my job duties with two ppl today so wanted that taken care of for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad they fizzled! And that’s good that you can cross that work task off your to do just in case she comes next week or the week after. So excited for you!


----------



## shaescott

I think I may be ovulating right now because lord in heaven the sex drive is THROUGH THE ROOF, I don’t think I’ve ever had it this bad EVER.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww sounds like o to me haha. My friend is so broody because 4 of her friends are pregnant, but she and her bf aren't ready for a kid. I'm the opposite. I'm on CD 3, and I hate everything and everyone and all I want to do is eat desserts, watch tv, be left alone, and get a massage. :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Still alive over here. Just been busy with house stuff and SO always on the friggen computer.

JLM - Belated congrats. Hope everything is progressing well. :)

shae - I feel you on being jealous when people announce pregnancies. I already have 2 kids and I still get all "aww, I wish that was me." lol

Flueky - Wow, you're getting close. Hopefully you'll pop later rather than sooner, butlike you said, she'll come when she wants. :)

Dobby - Glad to hear you finally got some child support money. And I hope you and A are doing well. :)

AFM, we moved our beds over on Oct 3, so we've pretty much officially been living here since then. There's still boxes of stuff to go through and things to sort and find places for, but we're getting there slowly.
SO's cousin had the baby girl on Sept 21 and named her Mila. Thank God it's a name I'd probably never have chosen. Obviously haven't seen her cuz of Covid and that's really all I have to say about that.
Matthew is gonna be 1 in six days. Where has the time gone? He has 6 teeth, can walk with assistance but not by himself yet, is fully on homo milk, and is currently battling a wee bit of a runny nose. But otherwise, he's a happy, healthy, chunky monkey. :)
Unfortunately, we've been dealing with a bit of a 2nd wave and can't have gatherings of more than 10 people indoors. Kinda hard to have a party with those restrictions. Hoping they'll be lifted soon though and we can have a shindig in November, before people go crazy with XMas.
In other news, I literally wrote out a vague plan for the next few years in regards to hopefully having a Spring 2022 baby. Haven't discussed it with SO yet though. lol
And I'm down about 48lbs since July 2nd. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty great job on weight loss!! I think your plan/timeline looks great.

Dobby bahaha you know one of the worst things this pregnancy is how chocolate gives me heartburn.

Shae hope the ramped up O sex drive has calmed down

AFM ugh had contractions yesterday. Not regular enough to go to l&d. I'm having lots of discharge and pieces of plug coming out. I think baby girl will be here in the next 7 days. Just my gut feeling.

In a bad note, I'm gbs+ so not sure I'll get antibiotics in on time since y labors are so fast. Going to request an induction at 39 weeks even though I don't think I'll make it to then. Also going to ask about them placing an IV line and me having IV antibiotics to start at home as soon as waters break or labor begins. Not sure that's an option but it's a thought and worth asking.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty, I echo Flueky! Great job with the weight! And seriously, time goes by so quickly. Awesome pictures. Sorry about SO's computer time. And about the restricted birthday. I'm sure no matter what you end up doing will be great and memorable. :hugs:

Flueky, oh wow! I'm glad you'll at least be past that 37w mark. Keep us updated. :) I'm with you. No harm in asking. Worst they can do is say no, and you never know if they may say yes.

Shae hopefully things have calmed down. Mine are ramping up :rofl:

AFM same old, same old. Had a parent-teacher conference with the daycare LMFAO. I think that's ridiculous, but I wanted to ask them if they think he can stay or if they feel he needs to go to the SDC preschool. But they agreed that he's not that severe and his behavior is manageable. He hasn't pushed anybody in three weeks! He hasn't thrown anything at the new tvs either. So fxed this keeps up.


----------



## DobbyForever

A little annoyed. Got a call from the supervisor of A's ABA. She was like I'm calling because we have someone who has been exposed to another person that tested positive for COVID. So my follow up question was do I need to be tested? Because I get these dumb exposure notices at work all the time for staff that are infected but I have zero contact with. She says no. But then she asks me if I want to postpone sessions. And I'm like why would I postpone sessions if you're telling me that we haven't been directly exposed to someone? Like obviously if his BS has been exposed then she should go get tested and stay home in the mean time. Otherwise, if she wasn't exposed then she needs to go to work. Plus, if there is a risk I need to tell the daycare and they have to shut down for three days and deep clean. And she's like well let me talk to the BS and let you know. And she was late this morning with a migraine and cramps and not feeling well, which I just assumed she's pregnant or PMSing lol. But it's like wtaf. I know you have confidentiality laws and I'm not trying to get a name here or scream and yell, but cut to the damn chase it's a simply yes you were exposed or no you weren't. Ugh.

So since she hasn't cancelled tomorrow yet, I'm assuming it's fine. But I booked a test for myself during my asynchronous time for good measure. Figure if A has it then I have to have it lol


----------



## shaescott

Pretty congrats on moving and the weight loss! Yeah COVID cases are going up a lot here too, the hospital I have clinical in is in the red for cases. 

Flueks I’m sorry about the GBS+. I doubt they’d let you go home with a saline lock and self administer antibiotics, but no harm in asking. You’re a nurse right? So maybe since you have that experience they’ll allow it? I imagine you’d have to calculate an approximate drip rate unless they’re going to rent you a pump (which sounds unlikely). Idk. Worth a shot. 

Dobs I’m glad A’s teachers think he can stay at a regular preschool, I think it’ll probably help him with his social skills more if he’s exposed to kids who aren’t on the spectrum (though that’s a guess, I don’t know how that all works). Sorry about the possible exposure issue, that’s annoying that they don’t really know what’s going on. 

AFM I’m bleeding and I’m only CD23 so I’m confused but I think my sister messed with my cycle with her teenage pheromones. I have an exam at 9:30 am that I’m not at all prepared for because I slept through a few lectures, so I’m trying to get through them right now.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby wow sorry they were so vague. Hope you guys don't have it. I can completely understand why they can't give a name, but you should get a clear answer about exposure.

Shae, actually it's not far fetched for people to have an INT or other line at home to do antibiotics, hydration, steroids, etc. That was a huge part of what I did in home health was teaching people how to care for their line and administer their IV therapy. True I'd never heard of it for gbs+ but I didnt think it was the craziest thing in the world as it happens very often for other reasons.

In any case, he really acted like it's not a huge deal if I get the antibiotics in on time or not.

Sorry for weird cycles and I hope you do well on your exam.

AFM appt didn't really go great. Can't schedule an induction until I reach 39 weeks, I just wanted to get one scheduled for that week. Wouldn't check my cervix even though I've been having contractions on and off and losing pieces of my plug. Was basically told that I will be doing registration and epidural consult when I arrive in labor. The hospital calls you from their list to pre-reregister you but they are way behind apparently. He said 8 out of 10 he sees registers when they arrive. I explained my concerns with having a fast labor that I'll probably be pushing or close to when we arrive. Said I could call but that I'd probably have to wait on them. Disappointing to say the least.

Buuut, everything checked out good during my appt so that's a plus.

Going to practice the presentation I'm giving today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I feel like I’m getting mixed messages. They put sessions on hold until they can test his BS, but then same breath tell me I don’t need to keep him home. Whatever. I just feel bad because I have to send A to school, so they said he can go then he’s going. I got my test done and annoyed to say Kaiser is still making you do both nostrils and a throat swab lol

Shae oh wow that’s early with the bleeding. Hoping the hormones sort themselves out. And hope your exam went well!

Flueky hugs. I’m sorry that the appointment wasn’t what you had hoped for. Hopefully when the day comes, things will run smoothly. Glad that things looked good otherwise! We forget the stressful bits eventually. Hoping the presentation went well


----------



## shaescott

Flukes oh I know they send people home with antibiotics, but I thought it was for more long term therapy than a single antibiotic infusion, that was more my concern. I’m glad your doctor isn’t worried about the antibiotics, but that’s annoying about everything else. Hopefully baby will stay in a bit longer. 

Dobs sorry about the mixed messages and annoying swab. 

My bleeding is basically gone today so we’ll see if it comes back or if it was a weird fluke.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh that's peculiar. Any word on the diaphragm acquisition?

It is what it is. Luckily, being in the car doesn't allow for my usual pulling away so she was able to get what she needed first go. My nose is still burning though. It is nice that I was able to get tested right away. Good to see they've ramped up their ability to test.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yeah I get you now. I did a lot of 1 to 3 day iv therapy of solumedrol for MS pt's having an exacerbation. I actually was talking to one of our nurses and she did exactly what I wanted for a pt in the past. That made me feel less crazy for asking. I understand it's not common though.

Anyways, glad bleeding stopped. I hope it was just a fluke. How did your exam go?

Dobby that sounds unpleasant having both. I haven't been tested but I've heard how uncomfortable the nasal swab is. Hope it's negative for you.

Presentation went well. I tried to keep it mostly interactive so it has a bigger impact and less boring. Talking about the requirements of a Medicare required document, yeah. Most topics in home health are pretty dry though. Now to do it again on Thursday.

Tye selfish part of me had hoped my waters would break before the presentation so I didn't have to do it. Oh and to make things even funnier.... I had forgot to mention to the audit team I wouldn't be on DIBS call caus eof the presentation. Whelp then it was speculated maybe something had happened and one of the girl's husbands whom I've never met dreamt I had my baby on Tuesday/yesterday :rofI: I ended up emailing our team why I wasn't on the call.

I wonder how J is doing.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad the test was a bit easier. I haven’t had much difficulty with the nasal swabs but the last time I was swollen from allergies so it was much more unpleasant and the nurse couldn’t get down as far as she wanted. 

Flueks oh that’s so interesting, I had no idea they did single infusions like that. I learn something new every day! I’m glad the presentation went well, and that’s funny that people dreamt you had the baby and decided it was true :haha:

AFM had an exam yesterday. Praying I did okay because I didn’t do as well on the first one and I really can’t afford to fail this class and have to re-do this year. 
Re: diaphragm acquisition, I have a consultation appointment in a week. I found out the PP near my school only had the one size fits most diaphragm and considering my mild cystocele I really prefer to have one fitted so the doctor knows it fits properly, to improve efficacy. So I called one near home and they said they do the fittings but I need a consultation first. So they took my insurance and scheduled the consultation (it’s telehealth) and we’ll see what happens with that. Hopefully they won’t say I can’t have one due to the mild cystocele, I know 1 of the 2 fitted diaphragms is good for poor vaginal tone and prolapses so fingers crossed on that. I could definitely use some pelvic physiotherapy but idk when I’d find the time with school.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky lol that's funny. I'd totally jump to that same conclusion, and I'd be handing out the welcome baby card as your email rolled in :rofl: Not selfish at all! We all have those moments of wouldn't it be nice to not have to do this thing at work. Glad it went well! I'm sure everyone appreciated the engagement pieces.

I agree. I hope J is good.

Shae yikes! That's unpleasant. I don't mind it either. It's not fun, but I'll take it over the throat swab any day haha. Keeping my FXed you get a good score on it. I'm glad you got the consultation! Hoping they agree to it and it all works out and soon. That's such an interesting idea of one size fits most.

I'm definitely sick. My nose friends are yellow this morning. But it feels like a common cold, so really hoping my test comes back neg. I voted this morning just in case I have to stay home on Tuesday. Gotta say, I am not mad about this new process of voting. As pitch meetings likes to say, "It was super easy. Barely an inconvenience."


----------



## DobbyForever

Got a little worried that my test results came in so quick. Last time I tested they said you only get results in a day if you're positive. But it's neg so woot woot!

Just in time to clear my conscience about taking A to the school's pumpkin patch. They did a great job of spreading out the days/ pumpkins so people can social distance. I went early today, so we had it to ourselves hehe.

Also got my text message that the post office has my ballot, so no more worrying about whether I got duped by a fake ballot box.


----------



## shaescott

Yeah I hope J is okay and that her lil bean is sticking. 

Dobs I’m sorry you’re sick but glad it’s not COVID! I’m glad you got to go with A to the pumpkin patch, that’s so cute and I’m sure you’d have been sad to miss it. I did early voting at the town hall because I was worried about mailing it in, and now that I’ve seen the stuff about fake ballot boxes I’m glad I saved myself the stress! I’m glad they got your ballot! I’m saying “glad” a lot lol. 
Exam did not go well :( I’m hoping I can do better on future ones so I don’t fail :/
Re: one size fits most diaphragm it’s definitely a cool concept! It’s supposed to be including women who’ve given birth, not just those who haven’t, and it basically says if you’ve previously been fitted with one below # measurement or above # measurement it won’t fit you. It’s got a range. But I did see one study that showed it was less effective than the fitted diaphragm (likely because the fitted one is precise) and the fitted one can be better for vaginal tone issues.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I feel you. I use glad and hope a lot on this site.

That makes sense. Still cool to think about. Either case, it's good you were able to get a fitting appointment. Better safe when you have the option.

Sorry about the exam :( Are there any study groups or like office hours that might help? I don't know how nursing school works or how competitive your classmates may be.

And right?! What has the world come to?! We talk about "The Voting Rights Act Address" in our reading curriculum as part of our government unit with the guiding question, "Why do laws continue to evolve?" And this is some Jim Crow era level bull. Absolutely ridiculous. I'm sorry. I honestly don't care who people vote for. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions as to who represents them best, but let the people vote.

I'm definitely glad. I made the decision not to take A to usual farms this year. Partially because he won't keep his mask on and partially because he's hard to manage by myself in a setting like that. The director was sweet and she came out with us to take a couple photos of us. Had to channel my inner ANTM and smize with my mask on haha. I also got my certification results back, so I'm officially Level 1 and Level 2 Google Educator Certified. They'll still have their halloween parties in the classrooms with the kids, but parents can't come. I have some activities to do at home tomorrow and I've pre-bagged candy to leave out with some hand sanitizer, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't sad that my mom isn't a part of our Halloween.


----------



## shaescott

Happy Halloween everyone!

Dobs congrats on the certifications! I’m glad they’re still having classroom parties so the kids still have some kind of celebration. And that was nice of the director to come out and take pics of you two! I’m sorry about your mom not being involved though :(

Re: studying, the girls in my program really aren’t competitive at all, they want to get high grades but it doesn’t bother them if other people do better, at least not enough to not study together/help each other out. My clinical group shares class notes if one of us misses it and we’re thinking of doing a zoom study session. My best friend also suggested we do a study plan together, which seems smart. I think my biggest issue is lack of motivation/procrastination. I just want to sleep and eat all day, not do work. I’m upping my depression meds cuz of that lol, pretty sure I shouldn’t take 2 naps during the day when I slept for 12 hours at night. I haven’t been to the gym in a month due to lack of motivation. I can’t stick to a schedule even though I do well on a strict routine, I just go “hm but napping would be awesome” and there goes my afternoon when I was meant to write a paper. If my friend and I have a study plan together it might force me to stay on schedule. Fingers crossed. 

Re: voting yeah I agree, it doesn’t matter what side someone is on, voter suppression is never okay. All American citizens have the constitutional right to vote and I think personally that purposefully impeding someone from voting should be a federal offense (and honestly it probably already is). Putting out fake ballot boxes is absolutely criminal and disgusting, trying to make people’s votes not count, registration purging, and election misinformation (like telling people Election Day is the 4th) are truly terrible. Hopefully that’s not a controversial opinion because I feel like it’s really not political, it’s just “all citizens should have the right to vote without being impeded during the process”.

I would say that I hope they have as long of an early voting period in future years as they did this year. Early voting made my life way easier because I live and vote in MA but go to college in NH and driving home to vote on Wednesday and then back to school in the same day is a fat no from me.


----------



## shaescott

I can’t believe the election is tomorrow. I need to go buy some wine or something cuz watching the results roll in is going to be stressful af. Especially since they may not be finalized for several days, which is extra frustrating. I’m an impatient woman, waiting is not my strong suit. Love and anti-stress vibes to everyone, no matter who you support. 

I had my exam review with the professor today and essentially I’m a dumbass who can’t read :dohh: I should’ve done better than I did, really. I need to stop rushing and read more carefully and let myself consider the options for longer than I have been. And studying more wouldn’t hurt lol. 
Ex-roommate announced she’s having a boy and I’m honestly a little less jealous now :rofl: I wouldn’t be super upset having a boy I just would prefer having a girl, baby boys are adorable and cuddly but I worry about when they’re older and raising them to be respectful good men. Also I’m crap at coming up with boy names lol. 
Consultation for diaphragm is on Wednesday. Fingers crossed for me they won’t say my mild cystocele makes it a definite no without seeing it irl. I’m pretty sure my vaginal tone is shit compared to a few years ago cuz I used to be able to use the heaviest kegel weight in the set and I tried the lightest today and it isn’t falling out but it isn’t moving up either so that’s lovely. Luckily one of the main fitted ones is good for poor vaginal tone lol so fingers crossed it’ll work out. 
I’m honestly mentally a wreck these days for a number of reasons, so I upped my meds (in consultation with my NP) but idk if it’ll work or if I need a different med. We’ll see. It might just be that with my stress levels rn this is the best I can get, which would suck ass but that’s life.


----------



## pacificlove

Hope everyone is doing ok, staying healthy. 

Pretty,our restrictions on this side of Canada are down to your household plus safe 6 for inside gatherings. For us that's close family here in town. 

Dobs, glad to hear your swabs came back negative. 

We just found out that a family member in Europe had covid. She's a physiotherapist in a hospital. She wore a mask, but her client did not. At the time her hospital did not require patients to wear masks in their own rooms. 20 minutes of treatment was all it took. Surprisingly, her spouse did not get it although he still got tested and quarantined. Hospital policy was changed right after... Just Doh!!


----------



## shaescott

PL sorry about your family member getting COVID. Hopefully she recovers quickly without any lasting effects. 

None of my patients have been wearing masks in their rooms, only during transport like to radiology for an x-ray or something. As students they don’t give us COVID-positive patients but it’s always possible they were a false negative, there was someone on Friday on the unit the nurses mentioned finally tested positive after several negatives when they’d suspected for a while it was COVID. We wear both masks and face shields on the unit but not N95s or anything. 

My dad is having flu-like symptoms today including fever so prayers please that it’s just a little bug and not COVID cuz that would really suck. I was home this weekend and he woke up with the symptoms today. I don’t have a fever and hopefully I don’t get one.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby so glad it wasn't covid. That's what s so bad about this time of year, so many colds and flus but covid is similar. Glad I'll be on leave during most of it. I'm sorry your mom still isn't present in yours and A's life. 

Shae I hate to hear that about your exam. I failed my first OB, peds, and psych exam. It happens. I liked doing a study group as I found it more motivating. Also as you mentioned before, taking more time to think about the question. Exams are hard because basically all the answers are right but you have to pick the best one. At least that's how ours were. In any case, I have faith you can do it. I'm glad your NP upped your meds. 

Oh and hope diaphragm fitting goes well. I've actually been doing pelvic floor therapy and it's really helped, much less stress incontinence and less pelvic pain. I'm kinda at the point where not much helps though just because of baby's positiin and uterus size. Once I'm cleared post partum, I want to go back so maybe I can get on the trampoline without peeing myself. 

Pacific I'm not sure what the policy is for our hospitals. In labor and delivery apparently it's more about which OB or midwife is seeing you. The nurse told me there are only 2 that are picky about it. I'm just not sure how well I could labor with a mask on. I'll try to wear when staff are in, but not sure how well I'll be able to keep that up. In an case I'm sorry they tested positive, hope for a swift recovery.

AFM, went to L&D Friday evening as I thought my waters started leaking. Nope just a lot of watery discharge. I was having some contractions, just not regular. No cervix changes since 36+1 so was a bit disappointed with that. I even had them check Monday and it was the same. Been losing bits of plug since Monday so hoping she makes her appearance very soon. 

I did early voting about 2 weeks ago, I'm ready to find out results but it's just a waiting game.


----------



## DobbyForever

Following but exhausted. Just wanted to say thinking of everyone


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry no labor yet :( have you thought about Amazon priming some pH strips to check if fluid is vaginal fluid (pH of like 3.5) or amniotic fluid (pH of like 6.5)?

So I had my consultation today and turns out they only have the one size fits most diaphragm but they do fittings for it to ensure it’s the right fit and to teach you how to put it in, so that’s what’s gonna happen. I have my fitting on the 21st.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that's a good idea. Unfortunately prime is taking like 4 days to get to me. I go for appt Monday and plan to request to schedule an induction for next week if she doesn't arrive before then. I hope you do great on your next exam. If I didn't say it before, your professor was very rude with her f/u with you on your exam. 

AFM still plugging along. I thought yesterday might be the day but I was wrong sadly. I'm really hoping for it to happen before Monday. If not thought, it'll be what it'll be


----------



## shaescott

Flueks ah that’s too bad about prime. Hopefully you’ll go into labor before then!

I’m glad we finally have an answer on the election, that was very drawn out and stressful.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek sending lots of baby having vibes your way!

Shae hope the fitting goes well and the one size does fit.

And agreed. That was painful watching them repeat themselves over and over for five days on the coverage sites. 

Sorry need to vent.

Got into it pretty majorly with my family over more of the same: double standards, got tired of them taking jabs at me. So that was fun. My grandparents invited us to visit them for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I don't really want to go. I don't want to drive to LA with A by myself, I'd have to figure out how to dog proof their yard/ deal with the dogs, it is an exposure risk for them because I'd have no way to quarantine A (they don't particularly seem bothered by that though), and honestly I am just so tired. I really need those days off work but daycare is open days to recharge. Thankfully, I have four of those this month.

A starts in clinic speech on Wednesday. I tried to move him to the kaiser closer to me (15m vs 30m) but they wanted to restart the whole referral process! I don't mind the distance, but we'll hit commuter traffic on the way back. Before, we'd just stay at my mom's and have dinner I'd give him a bath there then let him fall asleep in the car on the way home. She said we could. If he stayed in the backyard. And didn't touch anybody. Like hard pass. He was so upset the last time we did that to change his clothes after Halloween. It's just one day a week though so it is what it is. I need to ask her if it's possible for him to receive services but run a simultaneous eval with the center closer to me.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about the family problems and the distance issue with the speech services :( asking a toddler not to touch anybody is rough, it’s really not fair to ask that of you and A.

Okay can someone tell me if it’s morally wrong that I’m hoping I have an oopsie with this diaphragm even though I’m going to be actively preventing and doing everything correctly to prevent the pregnancy? Like I wouldn’t sabotage anything, that’s definitely wrong cuz SO hasn’t consented to that. I just kinda hope God is like “lol you thought this would work? Nah” and I end up accidentally preggo :rofl: but I am making the active decision to use a less effective method while at the same time hoping that causes an oopsie even though I’ll be using the method perfectly and in conjunction with NFP/FAM. Which is why I’m wondering about the morality :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

My moral compass doesn’t exactly point north lol so I’m not gonna weigh on there :rofl: I will say that it is totally normal and valid to be excited about the possibility of an oops. I’m trying to think of a similar scenario of like you wouldn’t seek it out buuuuut if it happened then no complaints. It’s something you want but logically can’t have, so hoping it falls into your lap (avoiding graphic jokes lol) is not wrong. I think the line is when you start lying and like tell him it’s on but it’s not. Theeeeeen we’re getting in shaded territory pack a jacket. No judgement. Most people I know under 30 got pregnant in less than due north ways. Myself included cuz I think deep down I knew my ex was lying to me about ttc and just figured I’d go the alternative and I had no intention of going the alternative so I mean... yeah. Maybe ask someone else :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah telling him I’m wearing it when I’m not is definitely shady and I’m not going to do that, I won’t lie to him about the amount of protection we’re using etc. It’s more the issue that I’m specifically choosing to use a less effective method knowing it’s less effective with the intention that maybe it will give me an oopsie. But still using it correctly and no deception involved. 

As for you, he consented to unprotected sex, him assuming you wouldn’t end up with a baby was on him, not you.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, it takes two to make a baby... You have chosen your method of how to prevent, so can be for himself. It's a mutual agreement of that to do. My two cents.. 

In news from us, my puppy is finally baking. Should be born around early January! 

And in more news, my sil is pregnant. They told us days after she found out. Very excited for them, I am just glad it's not me who's pregnant, haha because I am over that.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I don't think it's wrong to wish that it would fail to prevent pregnancy. Lying about using birth control when you aren't using any would be wrong. 

Dobby I'm sorry your family/mom isn't being more supportive. I think it's a bit crazy to imagine keeping a 3 y.o. from touching others and understand why they can only be in the backyard.

Pacific congrats to sil and yay for a pup baking. Also, I'm totally done with pregnancy. I'm happy that chapter of my life is coming to a close. 


AFM had appt this morming. I'm 3 almost 4cm dilated and still 70% effaced. Decided not to request a sweep as I was goimg to be picking up girls early and didn't want it to stir up labor at a bad time. Plus, even though I would much rather just go into labor naturally I think that an induction is the best option for baby E so I can get antibiotics in. Not sure when it'll be. The lady called this evening to explain that I won't receive a call until between 5 and 7 the evening prior. So yeah that sucks as far as planning. 

Ive been having lots of irregular contractions all day and now I'm having diarrhea. I feel like my body might be doing a clearing out before labor. In any case, almost midnight so going to try to sleep some.


----------



## shaescott

PL yay for puppy! Congrats to your SIL!

Yeah he’s free to use condoms whenever he wants for extra protection, I had suggested using condoms during fertile days anyway in combination with the diaphragm. He’s also free to say no to sex. He’s aware it’s somewhat less effective so he’s informed of the risk. If he still chooses to engage, he accepts that risk. 

Flueks ooo that’s more dilated than you were last time right? I thought you were not at all dilated at the previous appointment. The diarrhea does sound like it could be your body clearing out in preparation for labor. That’s annoying about the induction and not knowing what day it’ll be until the night before. 

Yeah I would never lie about using a preventative measure, people consent to the conditions of sex and if he’s consenting to protected sex and I’m lying about being protected, that’s essentially assault in my mind. Either way it’s a huge breach of trust and super morally wrong imo. He’s just worried about the diaphragm knowing it’s less effective and I’m choosing it partially cuz I know it’s less effective (though not fully, most of it is wanting to get off hormones), so I feel bad. But I won’t stop him from using extra protection, I’m just done putting hormones in my body. It’s annoying that the burden of preventing pregnancy generally falls on the woman. I want my body to be allowed to do its own thing and follow its natural cycles etc, I’m done altering those processes, ya know?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I mean idk. It’s your body and you can choose what form of birth control you want. Plus, there are very real downsides to the alternatives. Don’t be hard on yourself. As long as he’s cool with it, though again your body your choice, totally nothing wrong there. sounds like you two talked it out and are on the same page

And thanks. Ftr I meant General you not actually you. Was too tired to be specific at the time ;)

PL that’s exciting on both fronts! Woohoo! So glad things are moving on the puppy front. 

flueky definitely all promising signs! Fxed you get some rest tonight.

afm thanks. I feel better. Just needed to let it out. All I do is work and mom and cycle through the same mundane chores. But a boring life is something to be grateful for


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I had been 2cm and 70% starting at my 36 week appt. 

I don't blame you for wanting something nonhormonal in terms of birth control. It's one of the reasons I never went back on the pill. I'm not a huge fan of the thought of an iud either. In any case I think you are in the clear and shouldn't be any guilt if an unplanned pregnancy occured. 

Dobby ugh, rest isn't coming so well. Woken up to 3x in less than 4 hours for bathroom trips. Also having weird nightmare that the place we are staying at is haunted but then tge dream transformed into being about Elsa and Anna from frozen being stuck in a haunted ship. Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Quick update. It was a prelabor clean out. Got to hospital around 8 a.m. and checked around 9, 6cm. Water hasn't broken so labor is slower than what I had previously. I don't think I'll get 2nd iv antibiotic dose in but that's okay. Update more later


----------



## pacificlove

Good luck fkueky! Thinking of you!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ooo, exciting, Flueky. Good luck! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Flueky that's such a crazy nightmare! Sorry to hear that the night wasn't restful. Hoping everything is going well.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks guys. Sorry the end was intense. Waters were broken at 9cm and pain level exploded. It didn't take long to fully dilate after that and about 10 minutes of pushing. She was sunny side up but was able to avoid epidural. The umbilical cord broke from placenta before delivering placenta. That manual removal hurt! I didn't tear though so I feel pretty good other than tired. Erika was born at 225pm weighing 7lb 1oz and 20 1/4in tall. She was actually my longest labor, 9.5 hours, but think it's cause my water didn't break before labor began. 
Think I'll try to get some rest now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations! I’m glad you have your little girl! Rest up. You earned it! No epidural! Boss!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks congratulations! Sunny side up without an epidural is some wonder woman stuff, you rock! It’s interesting to me how much the amniotic fluid cushions the contractions and how much worse they are when your water breaks. Anyway, welcome to the world little Erika! Hopefully you can both get some quality rest.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby thank you!

Shae yes it is a bit crazy how that works. Shew, at the moment I was deeply regreting not getting an epidural. I had been in pain and then pain got worse. The contractions didn't really let up until I got to 10 cm so it was just intense dealing with that pain without a break. I definitely kept saying "fuck, fuck, fuck" bahaha but it was the only time I cussed and it wasn't directed at anyone. Bahahaha when I first tried pushing I was so exhausted from the pain it wasn't effective so once I got a break from pain I wa able to focus. Pushing was more painful than it was with S but thinking that's from sunnyside up with E. I'm not sure how far the midwife went to get placenta out but I'm thinking pretty far since she said the cord broke from it. After pushing a baby out it definitely was the last thing I wanted but I know it had to come out. She was pushing hard on my abdomen too so it would break free easier. 

I'm feeling pretty great though. Not needing the periwash bottle or numbing spray. Just ibuprofen for the afterbirth cramps. So glad I went without epidural as my recovery after S's birth was easier than V's (with epidural). In any case, we are doing well. Might be able to go home later today.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and a pic


----------



## DobbyForever

awww little nb face!!!! Love it! Her eyes are so alert

Reading that terrifies me. You really are a champ. So glad you’re recovering so well. Hoping you ended up being discharged!

afm DrAmA lol

My brother texted to say I can come for thanksgiving if I get texted Friday afternoon then isolate until Thursday. I laughed. What’s worse is he thought I worked M-W, so he actually thought I would either take days off of work or battle with A for three days to teach. Smfh. At least that made me feel like bad for laughing. And the kicker I said I hope I haven’t offended anybody or hurt anybody’s feelings and how we’ve had a Thanksgiving apart once (though they be over to take some of my food) and all he had to say was, “I’m just worried that the food won’t be good”. Like gee thanks! 

but in better news no traffic coming back from speech so I got in n out. Yum. Also finally cleaned my closet. I have a floor again and can actually open the door/walk in :rofl: so nice to get it done finally. A doesn’t let me do laundry. He likes to hide in the clothes or throw them or cuddle or pee on them r_r


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, Flueky! Such a cutie. ^_^

And I hear you about having a better recovery without the epi. My recovery with Matthew was a lot quicker and less painful than with Alex. Dunno if that was cuz I already knew what to expect, or maybe I was more careful with my pushing cuz I could feel everything.


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG OMG just went I thought the DrAmA couldn't get any more real!

Long story short, through a series of chance events I discovered today that my stepdad filed paperwork to change my mom's status on their house deed from co-owner to co-tenant behind her back then changed the delivery of the tax records to his job so she'd never find out. My attorney says it may work, but he's never actually seen someone attempt this before. So yeah. Kind of glad to not be going over for Thanksgiving lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I honestly have no idea what the significance of that is other than he did it behind her back. What does changing her to co-tenant do?

Flueks she’s adorable <3


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby wow he is such an asshat!!!! Also for your brother to be more upset about thinking the food won't be good. Shew, I don't think I could deal with that drama. I hope your mom comes to her senses and realizes she's made a mistake with how she's handled her relationship with you and A.

Also lol peeing on a pile of clothes. Bahaha

Pretty thank you! Yes the only difficult recovery has been my epidural delivery so I attribute it to that. I mean it might also be due to body having been there, done that letting me avoid tearing with subsequent births, but either way. 

Shae thank you! How are you doing?

AFM we were discharged today. Had to wait until the full 48 hrs but just happy she didn't show signs of infection. Still feeling pretty good. E has some feeding difficulties/poor latch which we identified in hospital with IBCLC. We have a plan and hope it'll give me an easier BFing journey than I did with S. She's not lost an excessive amount of weight yet though. Hoping for good news at pediatrician appt tomorrow. 

Gotta go she's waking up :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae the big difference boils down to type of ownership and how it plays into inheritance.
Co-owners (typically spouses) own it jointly. So if one passes, sole ownership transfers to the other spouse.
Co-tenants (typically business partners) own a set portion. So if one passes, their percentage is left to their beneficiaries.
They buy everything as co-tenants, but when she had the boys he made her co-owner of two properties he had. When I got sick with what was presumed to be covid and had just been at their house, he panicked that he might actually die before my mom and she'd get the houses. He's 20 years older than her, but she has a lot of health issues. So he signed a document that says his interest (which in Cali is 50/50 for spouses) is to be transferred back to him to make them co-tenants vs co-owners. The only thing is that I could understand if he did this because he wants to put his half in a trust for his bio kids and doesn't trust her to keep her word to leave it to them vs her kids, but to go and be shady and hide it from her is like wtf. And that level of sneakiness! Like daaaaamn.

Fluek right?! Honestly, I kind of just have to do a lot of venting and ignore it. I was hoping this would lead to an apology about banning us, but meh. It is what it is. She's supposedly going to divorce him. But I've been saying she might divorce him for as long as I've been on BNB. But this was next level shade.

And LOL RIGHT he's so funny about it that I can't get mad but also like... then I have to wash them so I prefer to deal with laundry while he's at school or napping.

So glad you are home and there's not major weight loss or infections! I hope things smooth out with the latching and BFing. :hugs: Def update us after the appointment


----------



## shaescott

Flueks glad to hear you’re home, hopefully the BFing issues resolve quickly! 

Thanks for asking, to be completely honest I’m a hot mess, I have no motivation and I’ve essentially slept through all my nursing classes this unit because it’s online and I’ll log in to zoom and get tired and climb back into bed. Not ideal. They record the lectures so I’m going to have to buckle down and take a crap load of notes one night, but I can’t tonight, I have clinical in the am. I unfortunately always get my motivation bursts late at night or when it’s inconvenient. BUT I’m healthy (minus the exhaustion) and safe with a roof over my head and food on my table and people who love me, so it could be much worse. 

Dobs ah I see. Sounds like there’s some major trust issues going on there. Definitely super shady to do that behind her back. Honestly I hope she divorces him for that, but we’ll see. 

AFM today was SO’s and my anniversary, we didn’t get to celebrate in person d/t school but we’re celebrating this weekend with a trip to Boston (restaurant and museum visit) and a hotel room. I wanted to go to the museum of fine arts, but the library pass promo code I got didn’t work online, so I gave up on that lol. It didn’t even tell me what the discount was so I didn’t bother to call. So we’re doing the museum of science, his dad has a corporate pass. I have to call for that too though, ugh. 
Diaphragm fitting is next weekend (the 21st). I’m getting nervous that it won’t fit or something, which is totally possible. But I suppose if it doesn’t fit I can view it as “hey, this isn’t the path you’re supposed to be taking right now, stick with the IUD”. I’d definitely be disappointed though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae :hugs: I’m sorry. Online is hard enough and recording lectures is so not beneficial. I get what they are trying to do, but like you said it takes away motivation to show up. And with everything else going on, I feel you. Hopefully you find motivation soon. Any chance of attending class in be? It’s fifth grade but honestly I let my kids sit in bed as long as they participate and have the camera on their profile.

no nay yet what you end up doing, I’m sure you two will have a great time in Boston! Enjoy!

and fxed for the diaphragm. Good mentality though

and yeah for sure I was team divorce before this and now I’m like yup dude crossed a line you can’t uncross


----------



## wookie130

Poppin' on to say hello!

Flueks, congrats on another lovely daughter!

I hope J's bean is sticking! 

Sorry this is a half-assed post. Charlotte just turned 3, Oscar is 6, and Hannah is 7.5. Life is crazy, and Iowa is an utter hotbed of COVID-19. Our state is majorly in trouble, and our district is refusing to close the schools. It's a disaster!


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: Wookie, sorry they won’t close the school. That’s so nerve wracking, especially now that winter is coming. Hoping everyone stays safe


----------



## shaescott

Wookie that’s so stressful about the schools. Here in MA they’re open but with groups going on different days/times, with the option to be online. My little sister is doing online due to her surgery, she’s still on crutches and slowly regaining function in her leg. She’ll likely stay online once healed though, just to be safe. 
I can’t believe Charlotte is 3 already, it feels like she was born last year!

AFM had a great anniversary weekend. Probably the best :sex: we’ve had in ages :rofl: plus just lots of happy giddy silliness. We went to museum of science yesterday and SO had a great time with the Pixar exhibit because it has a lot of similarities to the field he’s in, he even learned a few things he wants to implement in the future! We also ate lunch at a little hole in the wall type ramen and sushi place and got the ramen, we’d never had real ramen (aka not the college student kind) so it was really great to try and we enjoyed it a lot. 
I’m definitely getting even more nervous about the diaphragm appointment now that it’s less than a week away. I’m gonna be pissed if it doesn’t fit lol. I also have an exam on Thursday that I’m not at all prepared for, so I’m a mess of stress. Fingers crossed everything goes well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, glad you had a wonderful weekend! Best of luck at the fitting


----------



## shaescott

Good news, I got a 90 on my recent exam! I’m now passing (just barely but still)!

I have my diaphragm appointment today, I’m leaving in like 10 minutes for that.


----------



## shaescott

Had my fitting, it went well. The nurse seemed to want to convince me to try the nuva ring instead lol but the NP who did the fitting had used a diaphragm before so she was more supportive. She put it in, said it fit, took it out, had me try it and checked that it was in right, etc. Now the next hard part is finding a pharmacy that will order it. The pharmacist at CVS said he put in the order and it got taken off for some reason, he put it back on order and said if for some reason they can’t get it he can send it to a different pharmacy that can.


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats! Hey, passing is passing! That's awesome!

And excellent news about the diaphragm fitting. Hopefully the good luck keeps rolling in and they get that order filled and soon.

In before ranting.... again...
AFM got into it big time with A's ABA company. This poor lady made the mistake of saying he has half as many hours as he really does, then buckled down when I asked her about it. And I popped off thinking they cut his hours (illegally). Had to lay down some firm ground rules and remind them they are really mucking up on their end. We've been a client for over a year and a half, and they have never once had all of his hours provided. Unamused.

I'm having awful anxiety from work. I missed a staff meeting because I'm just in a funk. This whole Thanksgiving and Christmas banned thing is such a huge weight on my chest. I dropped off some pies for my family (we order from my school's fundraiser), and I texted every day for a week to please find my stockings and ornaments because I want to decorate my tree on Friday and I don't want to drive out there twice. And I show up and nobody has even bothered to look! So I'm sitting there exhausted from work waiting for 45 minutes while they look, and naturally they find all the ones except the one I actually wanted: the one from A's first Christmas.

I'm just done. I'm so stressed, I really think I had an anovulatory cycle. I went through three periods of "feelings" (lol) that usually mean O. I had 3 days of spotting CD 32 (late for me) and now I'm on day two of a light day with absolutely no feeling or cramping. 

And my brother wants to come over Weds. Which is nice and I appreciate it. He's banned from my parents, too. But like this means what little time I had to rest (I have a meeting with ABA on Monday and an all day meeting with my estate lawyer Tuesday) will now be grocery shopping and cooking and cleaning. I'm so tired, I haven't even done my engagement log for work. I just go to bed when A does and nap while he plays on my phone.

Which makes me nervous because logically I know I'm just overworked, but guess whose therapist is out AGAIN for covid exposure? So I had to cancel my brunch on Monday with my friend, and if her test doesn't come back negative then I have to cancel on my brother.

dsgau IGfuky Rayjdhz glsGFYAS GFVUG


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and A dropped my phone. Not threw. Just dropped. And even though it feel like a damn foot and landed screen up and it's in a shockproof case... somehow the screen cracked big time under the screen protector.... .... which is my own damn fault for letting him have my essentially brand new $600 phone because god forbid I have one day where I don't have to get out of bed at f***ing 5am

And speaking of money, still no child support. Luckily kept a bit of the last lump sum anticipating this. But the courts are taking forever (2 months) to file things so here we are. And Dec is a a five week month, so just another $455 I don't have and have to magically find


----------



## Flueky88

Wookie sorry schools are still open. Also so hard to believe your youngest is 3 now. 

Shae so glad you did awesome on your exam and hope the fitting went well.

AFM things have been hectic. I posted about it in October/November 2020 due date thread and I'm too lazy to copy and paste. Long story short, had 4 ties lasered on E. Feedings have improved but her latch still isn't perfect. However she is gaining normal amount of weight now. Also, S broke her left clavicle last Saturday. She's doing much better, but I get nervous she'll injure it more cause she wants to play like normal. My bleeding picked up yesterday but I think it was from increased activity so last night and today I've tried taking it easy. Bleeding is slowing again now.

Anyways, hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby ugh that doesn't surprise me about the ornaments but i hate that for you. I hope that you get some time to relax, destress. I think not getting self care and then road blocks to getting our child's needs met are super frustrating. Hope it gets sorted and he gets the hours he needs. Sorry about the phone screen :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, I'm so sorry! I'm glad the girls are recovering. So much on the heart when our babies are hurting. Hoping you get to rest and the bleeding slows down.

:hugs: Thanks Flueky.

Sorry ladies, I hate that I'm just a constant dump of stress. If I don't let it out somewhere, I'd explode. And this is safest place to do it haha. I also know that like grand scheme of things, my problems aren't really problems. I should be okay as long as I keep going to bed at 8 lol. I'll really get to rest during winter break. And as much as I hate to lose a full day of rest, I'll feel so much better once I get this paperwork sorted. Had a major panic attack the other day when it dawned on me that we're approaching 3.5, and I was 4 when my dad died. So just really want my will taken care of asap.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m sorry about all the crap and your phone. That’s crazy that it broke under the screen protector with a case, I wonder if you can get a warranty replacement on that? I’m sorry you’re stressing about your dad’s death and A’s age as well, that must be really hard for you <3


----------



## shaescott

So CVS can’t get the diaphragm apparently ](*,)so I requested that Walgreens fill it. We’ll see if it actually gets filled there. It’s so frustrating to me that it’s so hard to access this stuff. The spermicide without nonoxyl-9 that they have available in every other country but the US is suddenly completely wiped off of Amazon. Luckily I ordered a 2 pack like a day before that happened, and I did receive it. Why do they make it so hard to access nonhormonal options other than condoms? Like I know the diaphragm isn’t super common anymore but lots of women can’t use hormonal birth control (or choose not to) so they really should give us easy access to all our options. 

End rant

On another personal note, I’ve realized my depression has come back and the meds aren’t doing shit, so I’m staying home after thanksgiving break to get social interaction from my family members in the house. It’s very lonely at school due to COVID. I’m totally safe, I scored moderate depression, I’m not suicidal or anything like that, just have no motivation or appetite and want to sleep all day and I’ve been missing class cuz I just have no energy. I’m an extrovert, so hopefully the social interaction at home will be beneficial. This also got worse when it got dark, so I think it may be seasonal depression. My mom bought me one of those happy lights when I broke down yesterday. SO is honestly kinda shit at dealing with me over the phone when I’m depressed. I just need love and comfort, and SO is trying to guess what the deep down stuff is (and getting it wrong and also being insulting as a result) and getting mad at me for not listening to every single one of his suggestions. Luckily my mom is much better at that and she was home. No matter how old you get, sometimes you just need a hug from your mom.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae another non-hormonal option that midwife told me about when discharging me from hospital is phexxi. It's like a lube that aters your pH to stay acidic so it's not hospitable for sperm. Think we will use that until DHs sperm count is 0. We aren't doing anything yet obviously and his procedure is Monday.

So sorry about your depression. Maybe a different med is needed. Hope it gets under control. Depression is really a terrible thing to go through.

Dobby thanks. :hugs: That must be difficult to be nearing that milestone. 


AFM bleeding slowed and no longer bright red. Girls are doing well. Latch seems to be spot on. Things just overall better. E had a growth spurt the other day. Ugh they are tough but thankful her latch is/was improved so my nipples weren't destroyed.

I'll try to post a pic of E again soon


----------



## shaescott

Walgreens doesn’t have it either ](*,)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae sorry that it’s so tough to get the order filled. Is there a plan c? :(

and I’m sorry. There are so many things compounded right now with the season change and Covid and the holidays. I’m glad you get to see your family and can stay a while with them. Sorry SO wants to fix it and is going about it in that more harmful than helpful way. It’s hard because you can’t even get mad at him because he’s trying to help. Big hugs. But yes mom hugs do make everything better

Afm it sucks. But I feel better knowing I’ve taken care of this life planning paperwork. Have a health exam tomorrow for my life insurance. So fxed. I haven’t been eating well because of stress so we’ll see =\


----------



## shaescott

Flukes I’m glad things are better with E and breastfeeding! That’s an interesting option, I’ll have to look into it. 

Dobs I just ordered one online from the UK. Hopefully it doesn’t get confiscated by customs. I totally do get mad at SO even though he’s trying to help lol, because it doesn’t feel like he’s trying to help, it feels like he’s just being mean in the moment. So I just flip out at him and cry :dohh: I totally have healthy coping mechanisms, yup (nope).
Fingers crossed your health exam goes well!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae no judgement. We all do it haha.

fxed it comes through

i just worry about my bloodwork esp after what I think was an anovulatory cycle =\ or if they try to probe into my mom’s family history


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby hope your exam went well.

Shae sorry Walgreens didn't have it either. Stinks that it's being so difficult to find.

AFM things are going better on all fronts. Looking forward to seeing immediate family today and good eats. Happy thanksgiving to all!

Here's pics of my little misses.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky they are so cute!!!! Happy Thanksgiving! 

The lady was nice. She rounded up my height and rounded down my weight. She took my boo three times in each side, and took the three best numbers. My anxiety was glaring up, so I was at 122 and she talked me down to 116-118. Just have to hope the bloodwork comes back ok. Sometimes I can be mildly anemic but usually my cbc is fine.

I had early thanksgiving with my brother and his gf, and I felt bad cuz on his way out my brother was like, “Thanks for what will probably be my only family Thanksgiving this year”. And I’m like knife in the heart. He’ll get to go home for Christmas because he has a full month off, so he has finals next week or the week after then he’ll quarantine for two weeks before heading home.


----------



## shaescott

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!

Flueks omg V and S are getting so big! I remember when V was an itty bitty baby, it’s so crazy, she looks way older than 3 to me! Maybe because she’s so tall, you’re very tall as well aren’t you? Time really flies. 

Dobs that’s so nice of the nurse, I bet she knows just how stressed people are about that kind of health exam and really wants them to qualify etc. Anxiety can really affect your vitals, several years ago, my first time bringing myself to my doctor in the city (vs my mom bringing me) I was so anxious I was a bit hypertensive, not awful but I usually run lower so when I was like 128/85 it was like ???? The nurse was like “uhhh you’re a bit high there” and I was like “I’m from cowtown and just turned 18 and I just drove myself into the city for this appt without my mom for the first time” and she was like “ah”. 
Like here’s my vitals graph from my patient portal:


I’m sorry about the situation with your brother. This holiday season is really hard for a lot of people, holiday gathering traditions being taken away is rough and there’s a lot of family conflict over it. My family is just having the household and we’re having a feast for 4. We’ll have leftovers for days, but I love thanksgiving leftovers so I ain’t even mad. We don’t have huge thanksgivings normally, just like 3 more people show up, so it’s less of a big deal to us, but I know a lot of people have 20 person dinners normally so it’s a big change for them. Sending love to you guys in Cali.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! Crazy how that works. Like obviously you read about it and it makes sense, but then to see it firsthand is both cool and annoying haha. And seriously, the leftovers are awesome. The best part of a small gathering is having more of them hehehe

Yeah def was not her first rodeo. She also sounded the nicest out of everyone there, so I'm glad I got her. I can go through my job without a health exam, but it's the same price for a quarter of the coverage! But the price is a quote based on me being in great health. So we'll see.

Thanks! We usually keep it intimate, just immediate family. We may invite other relatives if they don't have anywhere else to be. Most of our fam has left the bay because it's just ridiculous to live here. I'll ask my mom about it, but I'm not holding my breath. He'll wear a mask now, but we can't quarantine with my work schedule. Oh well. I have a tree and started stocking up on non-breakable ornaments and it'll be a grand Christmas either way. Or we can go to my grandparents, but I don't want to drive lol or if his therapist keeps being exposed then I don't know if it's worth the risk.

But! I was really worried about it since he's been struggling with anorexia since covid hit, and he actually took two plates and had seconds and was excited to take leftovers home. First time I've seen him eat without looking like he was in pain or immediately jumping into exercise.


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, a lot of us have struggled this year. For me it has been such a shitty year, mentally speaking although when you look at the 4 stages of
Thriving
Surviving
Struggling
In crisis
Most days I am at surviving, although have had my struggling times.

I am starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel, of my shit year but it brings me a whole lot of anxiety too because there are so many unknowns still! 

My light is a new puppy.. Monday I find out if the dog is pregnant with hopefully my future puppy. 99 days (plus or minus a day or two) until I could go pick her up.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so glad he was eating! That’s concerning about the anorexia but hopefully that was an indication that he’s doing better? Never know cuz holiday meals are sentimental etc but either way I hope he moves toward recovery.

PL I feel you on that scale. My baseline as been Surviving and my breakdowns have been Struggling. The lack of in person social interaction has been really bad for my mental health, and I know a lot of other people have struggled with it too. Prayers that the dog is pregnant with your puppy!

AFM I’m so used to Amazon that the fact that my diaphragm hasn’t shipped yet (I ordered it Tuesday lol) is freaking me out and I know realistically today was a holiday so I only gave them one business day and I need to chill but I’m worried cuz it’s a small website and I don’t wanna be getting scammed lol. They have social media and stuff so lower chance but it seems to be a quite small online store in terms of sales. I might try to transfer the prescription to Walmart just to see if they can get it, because an extra would be awesome in case one gets damaged and isn’t usable because of that. Also because I was dumb and too upset when Walgreens called to even think about trying to transfer it.

On another note I’ve been coughing a little the past few days and I’m like :neutral: :shock: I really hope I don’t have COVID cuz that would suck. It’s most likely nothing but I get paranoid quickly. I checked my O2 yesterday though and it was 99% so I’m not worried about that, more about if I have it I’ve exposed my asthmatic mother and my dad who’s had pneumonia and almost died years ago and my newly diagnosed asthmatic little sister. Plus I saw SO on Sunday, and his parents are diabetic.


----------



## shaescott

So I called Walmart this morning and they said based on what their system says, they should be able to order the diaphragm, so they’re gonna call Walgreens and get the prescription from them and then place the order. I should’ve done that before ordering it online but I still worry they won’t actually be able to get it so I might just end up with an extra diaphragm which is no biggie, I’ll have an extra if one gets damaged.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae agreed better to have two plans going just in case, and if they both pan out then no harm in having a second one. Hopefully they both come through and soon. Also keeping my fxed your cough is just a cough. I think everyone has that paranoia and what if because the symptoms overlap with so many other ailments. Hard to not wonder/ worry.

PL sending big e-hugs your way. It's so draining when you're putting all your energy into surviving for sure. Hoping momma dog has some good news for you soon!

Re the bro, I know he sees a nutritionist and psychiatrist. He physically looks better, too, and his gf says she's seeing a lot of improvement. So fxed he stays on the up and up.

I had an interesting realization though. My brothers have no idea the parents are getting divorced and no idea that our auntie's chemo has stopped working and she's arranged for assisted euthanasia in January. But my older brother and I know. Not sure what to make of the fact that people have no qualms about dumping stuff on my older brother and me but shield the junk out of my twin brothers. Meh.

AFM I think I may email my primary care doctor. The stress is really messing with my body. Therapy doesn't help because they tell me to fix things I have no control over. But I can feel my blood pressure is elevated constantly, I have a tension headache I can't get rid of (some nights it's so bad I'm scared I'll die in my sleep), and I'm trying to sleep and rest my body but even now if I go to bed at 8 (and get 9 hours before kiddo wakes up) and nap when he naps (1-2 hours) I'm just physically exhausted. It's affecting my driving, too. I make so many small errors, but that's scary because a small error can lead to a big accident. I'll have my official life insurance offer by the end of next week lol, so if I need to be medicated then at least they'll be done digging into my health history hahahahaha


----------



## shaescott

Wait Dobs are your mom and step-dad actually getting divorced? I thought that was just something you were hoping would happen?
I’m glad it looks like your brother is improving, that’s so awesome!
I would say definitely contact your doctor. We always say pain is *never normal*. It may be expected due to an underlying disease process, but it’s because of the disease process, so it’s not normal, per say, there’s something causing it. Pain _can_ be caused simply by stress but that doesn’t make it _normal_ or something you should have to just put up with.


----------



## DobbyForever

In theory. I'll believe it when the paperwork is actually filed. She had a consultation with my family law attorney, and my mom really liked her. She's already told her job to stop sending her paycheck to their joint account and send it to her personal account. I know my attorney quoted her for a retainer and laid out a game plan of how filing works, but I don't know if she actually went through with it. I've thought they should get a divorce since before they even got married lol, but this whole quitclaim thing then lying to my brothers about why he did it is like a whole new level of just absolutely fts.

Yeah that's my only hesitation besides the life insurance underwriting happening next week. I just go in all the time and as soon as I say "yes, I'm under extreme stress" then they dismiss it as stress and tell me to get therapy. I'm pretty sure this is all stress related, but my memory is getting really bad as well. Like scary bad. I know dementia runs along my mother's side and according to 23 and me I have 1 of the 2 variants for late onset Alzheimer's so that only stresses me out more. But once I get this life insurance application done, I'll reach out to my doctor about it.

And like idk. I have these cysts in my under arm for about 12 years now. They come and go, but one is like permanent. They tell me not to worry about that either. I've always had issues with the right side of my body healing. Seems odd. Like the right eye is my amblyopic eye and it's my right trap, thumb, and ankle with scar tissue and chronic pain. Although that cyst that won't go away is my left armpit.

I'm just rambling now lol


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom was also freaking out about where she'd live, and I'm like kick his a** out lol. Or go to 2 bed 1 bath house in the same town. Like she has options, she's just scared. And then she was like i can't live in that house because the master is close to the street. A- There's almost no crime ever in that town. B- Told her to get a dog lol. C- Told her I'd move there if she wanted but she has to stay in the big house cuz we'd kill each other in that tiny house lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m hoping your mom will be brave despite her fears in this situation.
It’s understandable to want to wait for the quote. It’s hard because when it’s stress induced, the only _cure _is relieving the stress, but that doesn’t mean we can’t treat the symptoms. Some people have success taking supplements like magnesium, others respond well to prescribed medications. I think it’s worth addressing while saying you’re in therapy, you’re doing all you can to reduce your stress, there’s nothing more you can do in that respect.
I have zero clue about the cysts. I know some people do just get recurrent cysts and it’s no big deal. One that doesn’t go away while all the others do is slightly eyebrow raising to me but it’s likely just an outlier cyst that was stubborn. If the cyst is not continuing to grow and not causing discomfort, it’s _probably_ fine. But if it is doing either, you should definitely talk to your doctor, and if you just are worried, no harm in asking them again.
That’s odd about the right side of your body not healing as well. I assume there’s something(s) that could cause that but I’m not familiar with any off the top of my head.

AFM I have zero motivation to do schoolwork and I really need to get some done, but instead I’ll be going to bed after posting this because it’s 3 am. On the other hand, I’m great at procrastinating by getting other things done, though usually the things I do aren’t the necessary things.
So tomorrow (technically today) my sister and I are going to Walmart to buy stuff to put up garlands around my house. We normally only have the tree and a string of lights over the garage doors, and I decided that this year we need some extra happiness. So our plan is to get plain (fire resistant) garland, wrap lights around it, maybe wrap cranberries on thread around it (I’m not doing popcorn, that sounds like “how to make yourself cry from frustration 101”), put some bows on it, and hang it up over the doorways and across the walls (we can’t line the doorways because our cats will try to eat it, like 100% they will chew on it). Also hoping to get a table centerpiece and maybe some cute Christmas signs to hang up or a small wreath for the wall. If we can’t find some of the cuter stuff at Walmart, we’ll go to target (they tend to have the really cute decor, but Walmart has really cheap basic stuff).

Okay that was way too detailed, I am definitely ranting :haha:

Walmart prescription tracker is saying it’s not in stock so they’ll contact me in 1-2 days when it’s ready. Hopefully it’ll actually be ready in 1-2 days and they won’t tell me “actually no we can’t even get this on order”.

The one I ordered still hasn’t shipped (bought Tuesday). Not sure how long I wait before contacting the shop and asking about it. It’s not like a homemade/custom product, it’s a branded product she’s reselling, so it doesn’t exactly need a long processing time. Just annoyed cuz it was expensive and I’m worried I won’t get it at all.

Today is the end of thanksgiving break, I have something due Sunday that I haven’t actually touched (technically today cuz it’s 3 am). I have clinical paperwork I should’ve turned in nearly a week ago and didn’t. Oops. The instructor hasn’t emailed me about it so I’m just kinda continuing to procrastinate.

Oh and my left butt cheek has been sore for days now and it kinda hurts to lie on it and I’m not sure what I did to make it sore? So that’s just an annoyance I’m dealing with. Still have the occasional cough but it’s only a few times a day, and still no fever so I’m assuming it’s nothing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Good luck on the decor hunt! If it's any encouragement, we used to thread popcorn for the tree as a kid. We stopped when I was 8 because that's when we moved in with no fun kill your old traditions a**hat. But I loved it as a kid and I'm not particularly good with a needle and thread. Definitely share pics if you can! I got a hodgepodge of cheap and cheesy from Target, the Dollar Tree, and Party City. My friend has a freaking ride on train for her kid that is A's age and a 9 foot tree and holiday stuff everywhere.

That's blasphemous that you would have an assignment due on a Sunday. Any regular Sunday is one thing, but the Sunday after a holiday! That should not be allowed. Hopefully once you pick up the holiday stuff and get in the spirits, it'll help motivate you to catch up on the school work. And hopefully you're feeling back to 100% soon

Yeah, we'll see. She also worries about the boys. She thinks if she divorces their dad then A- they'll take his side because he's an ass and she's not petty enough to tell them the truth and B- that it'll send my brother back into anorexia and mess up the other one right as he starts med school. But their relationship is so toxic as is so whatever. Time will tell.

Yeah. I'm going to try to be more firm this go round because this isn't physically sustainable. I'm also starting to have reactions to food. Feels like allergies (itchy throat, tons of phlegm, tight/closed feeling) but it's all foods that don't have common ingredients/I've had before. Idk. As for the cyst, they're blood filled so the doctor's haven't ever been really concerned. They said they only other thing is to surgically remove it and biopsy it, but with the way I develop scar tissue it's not really something on the table unless there's a big change. It has created this enlarged/ infected pore. As long as I keep the pore clean and drained, the cyst doesn't change or hurt or bother me.


----------



## DobbyForever

I could be sick. I'm running half a degree warmer than usual. =/


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’ve set up the centerpiece and winter scene on my table, haven’t put up the garland stuff yet. I strung a bunch of cranberries on thread and discovered when it gets long it gets TANGLED so I need to do shorter spurts. I’m gonna need a lot more cranberry strings though. We got a fake snow covered wreath with pine cones and put it on our front door. Usually we get a real one as a gift from someone but we haven’t gotten one this year. No pics yet because the table’s a mess rn and the garland isn’t up. 

The Sunday assignment was annoying but at least it wasn’t due on the Friday or something. 

That’s rough re: your mom and stepbrothers. I hope they would still love her and like her. Honestly if I were you I’d tell them what their dad did if she didn’t, because they need to know the truth before picking sides. Though some people may view that as not your place to tell, it’s whatever you think is best, I personally think telling them is warranted but that’s just me. 

I’d definitely mention the allergy symptoms to your doctor. It could be a family of foods? Did the meals all have fresh fruit or vegetables in them? If so that can be a pollen allergy. If not, you may have just developed multiple allergies. Either way I think you should see an allergist. That’s interesting about the cyst. Glad to hear that it doesn’t change or bother you as long as you tend to it. 
Half a degree could be from many things. Hot drinks or foods, exercise, super hot conditions, ovulation, general hormone changes, or even just your body having a little fluke. Of course it could be that you’re sick as well, but I wouldn’t freak over half a degree is all I’m saying. I hope you’re not sick, and if you are I hope you get better quickly!

AFM 
I GOT MY DIAPHRAGM!
God bless Walmart pharmacy and their supplier, seriously. I tried it out on my own (somewhat explicit details in spoiler, not too bad but warning anyway) and it didn’t budge (and the spermicide didn’t burn), so that’s good news. Now I just gotta try it with SO lol. He’s definitely wary of it so I’m hoping things will go well when we test it out together. Then I’ll have to decide when to get the IUD out. I really wanna get it out ASAP but I worry if my methods fail I’ll be puking through nursing school and visibly pregnant at job interviews. But at the same time the symptothermal method is pretty reliable if you do it correctly and I’ll be using the diaphragm plus extra protective measures on fertile days (condoms or pulling out). SO is really worried about the increased risk and it’s understandable but at the same time it’s my body, I get to choose my prevention method, and he can do what he wants with his body to prevent (condoms, pulling out, abstaining). 

Spoiler
So basically I inserted it with the spermicide on it (since that’s how it’s normally used), changed positions a bunch and checked it, and then grabbed a dildo and used it in a bunch of different positions, and checked it again. It hadn’t budged. I feel like SO will be able to feel it BUT I don’t expect it to hurt him, the IUD string is kinda sharp at the end and this is thin silicone material.

Unrelated, I’m still coughing occasionally (not often) and my throat is still a little sore. My sister has a little sore throat as well. Mine never got bad, just mildly sore. Idk if it’s anything or not. If it is, my family seems to be doing well, but most people I know who had it were down for the count with it, they didn’t die or get hospitalized but they felt absolutely dreadful. At the same time I’ve heard of people having symptoms of a tiny cold and it was COVID so idk. Hopefully it’s just a little cold but if this is COVID then at least we’ll have had it and not gotten super sick from it cuz I worry about my parents’ health.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry didn’t process most of that. I feel like s***. Hoping it’s just a cold/sore throat. Had to cancel A’s speech.

Shae glad it worked out with the diaphragm! Hopefully you get to test it out soon :)


----------



## shaescott

Diaphragm update: used it in action, it still didn’t budge. Though he could definitely feel it and it’s quite odd to him (he said it feels like I stuck a condom up there lol), it’s less unpleasant than being stabbed by my IUD string.

Somewhat related but not totally... I have like no sex drive these past few days. We didn’t actually finish, we literally just tried it, made sure it didn’t come out, and then stopped, cuz neither of us were in the mood. Sometimes he’s not, but I’m always in the mood and the past 2 times SO has come over (Sunday and today) I’ve had like no interest in sex. It’s so unlike me and I’m just incredibly confused.

ETA: Dobs I’m sorry you’re feeling so crappy :( I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. Any chance it’s just stress compounded by winter weather? Glad it didn’t fall out and is much better than the iud.

Thanks. My throat is better today than yesterday, but I’ve also only eaten soup today vs anything of substance. I just can’t get enough sleep and I feel like all the wind has been knocked out of my sails. Had the brilliant idea to do my covid test after work vs during lunch. What usually takes 5-10m took an hour. I don’t feel like it’s covid. I don’t even understand how I got sick. Like yeah germs everywhere but nobody I know had a cold last week or one this week


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby hoping it's not covid. Such a bad time of year for illness though. Oh and I hope your mom does go through with a divorce and tells the boys the truth about things. It's hard sometimes though when someone is abusive as the abuser can put on quite a show around others so others won't believe what they've been told. 

Shae glad you finally got the diaphragm. I hope that it gets less awkward for SO. As for loss of sex drive, could definitely be related to depression or increased stress.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ugh I feel for you right now... being sick, plus lack of sleep, plus low nutritional intake, plus working, plus taking care of a small child alone is just so much to deal with all at once. Sorry about the wait for the test. I haven’t gotten tested cuz my local testing place is temporarily closed and no further place has appointments. I hope your COVID test is negative! I also wonder where I got my little cough from considering masks. I’m surprised anyone is getting colds although I know masks aren’t perfect. My cough is nearly gone today so that’s good. 

Re: sex drive I’ve never had stress or weather affect that, at least not noticeably. It’s still possible it’s that but I’ve practically always had a high sex drive, since I started having sex essentially. Idk it’s odd. My new med for depression is the one that isn’t supposed to reduce sex drive (wellbutrin) but I started it last week and now I’m having this symptom so I’m confused.


----------



## shaescott

Selfish post (which is pretty common for me sorry)

So I’ve done all the tests I can do on the diaphragm to ensure it doesn’t move during sex etc so my cervix will still be covered. Next step is to get the IUD out. I’m not sure when I want to do that. I talked to my mom and she was very much against me getting it out before I graduate (which is this May if all goes well) which is kinda annoying cuz now I know she’s going to judge me if/when I don’t listen to her (but to be fair she judges me anyway so does it even matter?). Also like she used a cervical cap for years before having me with no other forms of protection and never got pregnant. 

Anyway, I called SO to vent about my mom and then asked him what his thoughts were on when I should get it out. And he said it’s up to me, he trusts me to do everything correctly, but I know more about this stuff and it’s my body so whenever I decide to do it, he’ll support me. That honestly seems like a bit of a change for him because previously he was against the diaphragm, it made him nervous etc. It still makes him nervous but now that he’s seen it not move at all in action, I think he’s a bit less scared. I’m honestly so grateful that he’s supporting me in whenever I do it. It makes me feel so much better. 

I’m not sure if I want to get it out this month or not. I’m honestly a little nervous too, though mostly because if it fails and I get pregnant I know my mom will judge me to high heaven and my family will probably gossip about it a bunch etc. Most of them are nice but one of my aunts was super judgey when her unmarried granddaughter got pregnant on purpose at 21 or so, which is hilarious to me because my aunt got pregnant at 13 with her granddaughter’s mother (not on purpose). I know my dad would be pissed and he never lets anything go. Although he said at one point that he’s just happy I made it out of high school without getting pregnant, getting pregnant in college isn’t as bad to him. But I know he’d still be super passive aggressive about it. 

At the same time, I don’t want to base my decisions about my body on other people’s opinions or fear of judgement because that’s no way to live, that’s almost like giving up your bodily autonomy and I’m not down with that. I’m an adult, I don’t have to listen to everything my mother says. Would her way be extra safe? Of course! It’s a smart extra careful way of doing things. But I’m very impatient and I don’t want to wait like 6 months, I want to remove the artificial hormones from my body and start restoring my body to its natural balance ASAP. And while that may be a bit impulsive, it’s not like I’m getting it out with the plan to use no contraception, I have a well thought out plan and I already have the diaphragm and spermicide, I just need to order the OPKs and the BBT thermometer (I lost my old one) and start a natural cycles subscription (all of which I’d have by the day I got the IUD removed). I was even planning on buying a plan B pill (well, a knockoff brand cuz I’m poor) just in case the diaphragm manages to move out of place when SO has already finished (which I don’t expect since it didn’t move during the tests).

Sorry, that was crazy long. Kinda just turned into a stream of consciousness. 

TLDR: my mom is against me getting my IUD out until graduation, SO supports whatever I want. I’m worried about judgement but I also know it’s my body not theirs. I may get it out soon, not sure, but I’ll have all the necessary supplies by then so I can be super careful.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I'm all for your body, your call but yeah judgement sucks. End of day, people are judgey and you can't let that rule you. But I would push you to ask yourself why you are so adament to get it out now vs 6 months. I hated my IUD. Took that s* out after a month so I get it but just want you to dig deep about the reasons why it matters to you to have it out. Then ask yourself if it's worth the trouble. Either way, it'll all work out so you gotta do what's best for you. Glad SO is on board though!

Thanks awesome ladies. My sore throat is pretty much back to normal, but I still feel like junk. I have my formal observation tomorrow, and I sound like Donald Duck T-T But I got my covid test back and it's neg so that's a huge relief.

So talked to my mom and she's actually paid and filed for the divorce! Just has to serve him. She's really worried that he's going to drain the bank accounts because technically the courts won't hold it against him if he does it before he gets served. She's not on board telling the boys, and I asked them point blank if I knew things they didn't know would they want me to tell them and they said no. Well, one immediately said no. The other said not right now. So whatever. She's been seeing a therapist weekly, and the therapist has really been validating that what my stepdad has been doing is abuse not just him being an a**.


----------



## DobbyForever

So interesting. Daycare just called. Kids were off Thursday/Friday last week for Thanksgiving. Kid was in school Wednesday. Sun, Dad wakes up with a fever and gets tested as positive. Tues, takes the kids in and they're positive. Luckily, Dad was gracious enough to keep his kids home Monday while he was waiting on his results .so they haven't technically been at school for 8 days. But it's like a bit worrying because who is to say they didn't have it on Wednesday of last week vs catching it on Thanksgiving. You know? And then if they did, what are the chances my negative was a false negative? I'd email my doctor but the email system is broken r_r


----------



## shaescott

Dogs I’m digging deep and I think the main reasons I don’t want to wait 6 months are: I’m impatient (that’s probably number one lol), I already have the diaphragm and the 2 year countdown of its life has already started because I used it to test it out, I’d like to not spend 6 more months with irregular periods if I don’t have to, I totally crave a sense of control which monitoring my body’s cycles and responding accordingly could give me, and to be completely honest I think there’s a part of me that wants the adrenaline rush of the slightly increased risk. That factor might be stronger than I realize (or would like to admit) but at the same time I know when the novelty wears off the adrenaline rush will turn into just plain old anxiety. I don’t want to get pregnant before I graduate, that would be very inconvenient, but I can’t deny the fact that I would still be thrilled if it happened (albeit terrified) and I’m on board with the slightly increased risk. I’m not crazy enough to use them diaphragm and NFP methods improperly though, because 1) I have respect for my SO and consent, and 2) despite my desire to get pregnant, I also have a deeper fear of being pregnant at a bad time and having to tell my mother. It reminds me of years ago when I mentally wanted to be pregnant but it was a terrible time to be, way worse than now, and when I took a test I watched it move across and immediately the test line went pink. I put it down and started freaking tf out internally. It was the scariest minute of my life. Then I picked it back up and the line was gone and I was very confused and that’s how I joined BnB :rofl: Anyway, all that to say that despite the fact that I have a desire to be pregnant, I also have a fear of being pregnant at a bad time. I know that the diaphragm has an increased risk which makes me apprehensive about getting it out immediately, but at the same time I know I’m going to do everything right and the sooner I can start being in more control of my body and allowing it to be regular etc the better. 
Essentially, I have some conflicting reasons and I’m not really sure when I’m going to get it out. Likely before I graduate, maybe in the next few months, possibly this month or next month. Getting it out this month feels a little impulsive to me, although I know it took over a month after I first called to make an appointment to get the diaphragm so I’ve been thinking about it at minimum that long. I also have to balance my impulsiveness with my anxiety. I’m anxious about it because of the increased risk, which makes me worry that getting it out this month is too impulsive and that I should wait, but at the same time I’m like, if I wait will I be waiting for several months out of anxiety and not being ready to take the leap? I also know I am impulsive by nature and I don’t want to do anything dumb because of that. I don’t know. I’ll let you guys know when I figure it out :haha:

Sorry that was crazy long again, I need to learn to condense my thoughts. 

Anyway, I’m glad you’re feeling better and your test was negative, but sorry about the Donald Duck voice and the possible daycare exposure. Unfortunately I would say it’s definitely possible they had it on Wednesday, but if you’ve tested negative and your symptoms are improving, I wouldn’t worry too much. If your symptoms stop improving or get worse again, or if A is showing new symptoms, then definitely call your doctor. It could be a false negative, I’ve personally seen someone in the hospital test negative like 4 times before testing positive when it was clear they had it from the get-go. If your concern is that you’re bringing A to daycare or going out of the house, then it would make sense to get retested. I just mean with improving symptoms there’s likely no need to worry about yourself health-wise. 
Related to being sick, I woke up with awful postnasal drip causing a sore throat and I have it again right now. No clue what’s causing it but I’m pretty sure COVID isn’t supposed to include postnasal drip so I probably just have like mold hiding in my room and I’m allergic to it or something (idk that’s a total guess, but SO is a mobile mold detector and my house definitely has mold). My cough seems to be gone and my O2 is still 99% so I’m not terribly worried about it, just annoyed and confused. 

Re: your mom, good for her! Honestly too bad she didn’t withdraw her share of the money before filing. Hopefully she can serve him promptly, before he can empty the bank accounts. I’m sure this is scary for her but she should be so proud of herself for standing up for herself and refusing to take that abuse any longer. I imagine the boys will find out shortly after she serves him, no need to tell them beforehand because they could report back to their dad. The boys are your half brothers, right? Not step brothers? If so, once they find out, hopefully they’ll understand why their mother did what she did and that their father did some awful things that put her in the position of making this decision.


----------



## DobbyForever

No worries. It's a big decision with a lot to think about. Whenever you get it out, definitely look into when cyclically is a good time. I know they say you can take it out whenever, especially the non hormonal, but I took mine out right before I was due to ovulate and I think it shocked the heck out of my body. I didn't really regulate after that. Not sure if the timing had anything to do with it, but just had a gut feeling that it did.

I so feel that. It's so tough because so many symptoms of covid are common, and then nothing is set in stone. You could have any or all or none whatsoever! Not a good situation for us anxious folk. Glad your O2 is looking great though!

I'm not worried about having it so much as if we had it that I had my brother/his gf over on Wednesday and Friday we saw his SLP. Worse, I brought the wrong mask to speech so Aiden ended up not wearing his mask that day. She wears a mask and face shield, but I just don't want to be the reason someone gets it.

I'm not sure how divorce works with withdrawing money, but it's not a good look in court (should they end up arguing in court) if a person drains the accounts before filing. You have to play fair or the courts will rain down on you in these parts. Or at least give the appearance of playing fair lol.

It's tough for them because they didn't know what my mom was like before she met my stepdad. She was bright, loving, social. Yeah, my family screamed and swore when they talked but not to the degree they have seen. And since she never says her side and he's always quick to use them as pawns to get what he wants, they think she's just bats* crazy. And she says that if that's how they choose to see her and they want to pick sides then she's too old to convince them otherwise. I don't even like my stepdad and it didn't occur to me that he's been systemically abusing and isolating my mom until I put together the graduation and slowly watched my relatives/ my mom's friends and culture disappearing out of the pictures until they just didn't exist anymore.

Oh well. Bright side, had my formal evaluation today and my boss is a peach. Another year of outstanding marks because my boss is a nice guy and doesn't subscribe to the common admin belief that you don't give teachers Os just to not give Os.

ETA: today my mom mentioned that she's entertaining the idea of me moving in with her post divorce hehehe. She has a tendency to talk out of her a* but no arguments here!

ETA again lol: today is such a good day! Besidesthe weird not being able to sleep thing. But got my life insurance app back and they accepted at my quoted rate! Yay! I know my stepdad thinks life insurance is betting against yourself, but I will happily give them $35/month for the peace of mind that if I die before my son is out of school then his guardian can pay off my condo and his trust has money for his college tuition.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I googled it and it’s best to get it out when you’re on your period because it’s easier to remove from your cervix. Hormonally I would say it’s best to get it out in the week before your period starts or the first couple days of your period, because the drop in progesterone from the hormonal IUD being removed would be at the same time as the drop when you get your period, it’s normal to have a drop in that time period so it’s less likely to mess with your cycle. I just asked my moms and she concurs with that analysis lol. I’m spotting right now and expecting my period anytime. There’s no appointments until January 8th, and that’s just over a month away, so I scheduled it for then hoping I’ll be on my period or PMSing.

That’s too bad about your mom’s relationship with the boys. It’s so awful that your stepdad did that to her and them. That’s definitely abuse. 

Yay for the good evaluation and nice boss!
Also yay for the life insurance approval!


----------



## DobbyForever

FXed the timing works out with the appointment! If it doesn't quite sync up, would you still go for it or reschedule? 

Yeah. It's sad. She texted me last night with a series of sappy texts about how she really loves and appreciates how supportive I've been through all of this and how she feels like I've been her best friend. She talk to any of her actual friends about it since she can't let on until he's served.

Thanks! I'm super happy to be done with both of those things. Been having a lot of anxiety lately, so it's nice that at least these two big things are done. I am curious to see if I get put on another two year cycle. He had to do it last time because it was my first evaluation cycle as permanent. I doubt I have enough years with them to go on the five year cycle though. I've only been with this district for four :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs if the timing is way off then I may reschedule. I decided last night that I’m gonna do a trial cycle of temping this cycle so I can get back in the groove of it. Temp this morning was consistent with my past post-drop temps/pre-O temps (97.23), though this is a new thermometer so never know if it runs different. But I’m thinking that means it’s likely that AF is starting today or tomorrow. I’ll track my temps to see when I O (and maybe also use the OPKs that arriving Tuesday) and if I O way later than normal (ie if I have a long cycle which does happen sometimes) I’ll have to reschedule, if I O at a normal time I’ll keep the appointment. I’m not going to subscribe to the natural cycles app until I get the IUD out just because I don’t know if my temps will be much different on it than off it (like way higher or lower) and I don’t want to mess up the algorithms. 

I’m so happy your mom feels supported by you <3


----------



## DobbyForever

True true. Hopefully you O at a typical time and the appointment works out. And good luck with the temping! Ah, I miss the days. So much less guesswork hahah

Thanks. I just feel sad for her. She should be able to talk to all her kids/ her family. Oh well, on the way to bigger, better things.

I made chorizo... and that was not the best call T-T my stomach hurts hahaha


----------



## shaescott

Dobs she really should be able to talk to all her kids, I agree. But like you said, on to bigger and better things. Sorry about the chorizo lol, is it a spicy intolerance? Something in the ingredients? Or just bad luck?

AFM I discovered that my BBT thermometer does not always turn on when I press the button so I need to hold it near my face when pressing it to make sure it actually turns on before I stick it in (still doing the vaginal method because of open mouth breathing during sleep). I also didn’t get 3 hours of sleep, I was up late with SO and thought I’d be fine, I had an hour of leeway, and then couldn’t sleep for over an hour ugh. So yesterday’s temp was thrown away for both reasons. But today I paid attention, made sure it beeped, and got a normal temp pretty close to the first one. Then I fell back asleep lol, thank god cuz the alarm is at 7 am in case I have to get up early for clinical so I’m within the 1 hour window. I usually fall back asleep easily.
My OPKs should be arriving today any time now. I think the UPS driver got stuck cuz the map showed him in the same spot for like 5 hours. Maybe ice, we had a snowstorm this past weekend.
I just bought a baby shower gift for my old roommate who’s due in April. She invited me to her drive-by baby shower (cuz covid). She had a lot of cheap stuff on it, even in her “must have” list, so I got her the sheet set she wanted and called it a day. I have less than $100 in my bank account rn so that’ll have to do lol:help:


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly, stress is f*ing with me. When I eat, I get mucus or indigestion or nauseated. But the spicy factor problem didn’t help lol

I’m sure she is thankful for any gift esp with you being in school. Even if you weren’t, the fact you got her something at all let alone on her registry... she’ll love it.

sorry about the bbt woes! and crazy about the delivery. Crazy to imagine cuz California lol forget other people gave actual weather 

afm Pap smear today and craaaamps. My body did not enjoy the sudden invasion after years of being left to its own devices lol


----------



## shaescott

The tracking map literally showed the truck ON MY ROAD and then next time I checked it said tracking was unavailable. It’s frickin partly cloudy out, like bitch what weather? Maybe from the driver getting stuck in the town over and not having time? But you’d think he’d finish THE ROAD HE IS ON.

I am salty.

However, I need to remind myself that I’m on cycle day 3 and I therefore do not need the OPKs yet, I can wait a day (or even a week). I’m just annoyed because I was tracking the truck on the map (they sent me the link) all day and it was at the top of my road and then *poof* no more tracking and no package. Also I’m drunk and on my period and clearly have zero coping skills even for minor inconveniences. Unless you count venting to literally anyone who will listen because I’m pretty sure that’s what I do to cope with everything lol, I’m such an attention wh*re :rofl: but could be worse, at least I seek validation from people whose opinions I care about and not, like, my Instagram followers. I rarely ever post cuz I don’t take many pictures and I don’t really care that much about impressing the people I went to high school with; they didn’t like me then, I don’t expect them to like me now.

Dobs your post just popped up as I’m writing this. I’m sorry about the stress messing with your digestive system, as well as the Pap smear giving you cramps. I didn’t know it could cause cramps, I only had a little spotting after mine, but it makes sense that it could since they’re irritating the cervix, maybe the stimulation does it.
I do hope she likes the gift, I mean she picked it out of course. I’m pretty sure she only invited me so I’d send a gift lol cuz we haven’t talked since covid hit (minus me commenting with my congrats on her pregnancy announcement) but I’ll pretend it’s cuz she likes me :haha:
Also I can’t imagine not having extreme weather lol, although we don’t get devastating forest fires so we’re lucky in that regard. It snowed about 7 inches I think on Saturday, and it was wet snow, it rained before and after so there was ice galore. But I sometimes forget other people have summer temps above 95 degrees (and that’s our extreme, usually summer days are in the high 70s to mid 80s). I can’t handle the heat once it hits 80 degrees. It’s crazy humid here in summer so it feels like you’re swimming and suffocating on hot water. In winter... well, right now it’s 23 degrees out, and the high for tomorrow is 37.

Just realized that since I had 4 drinks my bbt is gonna be high, oops


----------



## DobbyForever

I’ve had drivers change course on the way to my house as if they forgot to do something. One time I went from next and a block away to six stops away and halfway across town. Weird times. Sorry though that’s annoying esp if you’re waiting on it

girl you sound like me so put the wine/beer/booze down lol. Jk drink away but hugs. Sounds like you’re carrying a lot of stress though 

even if she picked it out, it’s still sweet that it comes from you. Trust

and pft you’re so early in your cycle drink away

yeah I think it’s from the part where they push on your ovaries but yeah overall just achy. Oh well. Curious how it comes back with the off cycle. 

I emailed my primary though because my bp was 125/90 which is high for me


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the drivers definitely do weird things sometimes. 

I started drinking during zoom family martini night lol and wasn’t stressed until I was on my last drink and discovered the delivery delay. I was watching a top gear special with my family at the time. I’ve stopped drinking, no reason to drink after the show is over, I don’t like drinking alone. 

Re: the gift, I more mean that she really should like it considering she picked it out :rofl: the pattern wasn’t what I would’ve picked but it’s what she wanted so that’s what she gets. 

I think I’ll instate a rule of no drinking more than one drink between CD9 and confirmed ovulation until my cycle regulates, and then say I’m ovulating on CD16 (30 day cycles were my usual pre-IUD) I’ll say only one drink from CD12 to confirmed ovulation. Wacky temps on CD4 are no big deal. 

I honestly don’t remember my GYN pushing on my ovaries during a pap smear... maybe she was checking for other things or maybe I just have a bad memory. Anyway, fx’d it comes back normal. 

Yeah that BP is a little high and if it’s higher than your baseline definitely contact your PCP. I mean, I’ve seen much higher BPs in the hospital that we weren’t worried about, but that’s because baseline matters the most. If my diastolic was 90, I’d be concerned.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lazy post

I’m pretty sure they’ve done it every time. Could be due to my history of ovarian cysts but I think this precedes that

ETA maybe the confusion is that’s not part of the pap. Kaiser does a quick exam when you do a pap. Weight, bp, breast exam, and internal exam whenever you go in for your pap. Like a full gynecological physical. If you’re sexually actively they’ll ask you to do a urine test for stis and pregnancy just in case. If anything is off, they’ll do an ultrasound or request bloodwork.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ah gotcha, that makes sense.

My temp this morning was actually normal despite the alcohol, so that’s interesting.

I am very impatient lol, I want to skip to like day 10 of my cycle so I can start doing the OPKs. I’ve actually never used them before, I know about using them cuz of you guys but I’ve never personally used them, just bbt.


----------



## DobbyForever

They're fun haha. Like a milder version of poas. Glad you're temp didn't change much!

AFM decided to YOLO it. We have gotten 4 general notices of covid in the district email since Thanksgiving break. I decided to take A to mall santa and wondered the whole way how can we be on lockdown yet mall santa is open? Anyway, I'm glad things worked out because the mall was essentially empty because I took him mid day. If it had been crowded or looked sketch, I was just going to leave and forfeit my deposit. But tbh if the public health department here is saying they only are concerned about exposure of 15+ minutes at closer than 6 feet during the infectious period of 2 days before symptoms start then I can confidently say that we were never within six feet of Santa or the photographer and it wasn't close to 15m and we all wore masks. So I feel bad about it but I have no regrets. And I'd post the photos but my anxiety has gotten bad and now I don't want to post his photo cuz I've lost it. But here's a selfie of me in my shirt. It's not intended to make light of the situation. It's about remembering this year for what it was. It truly is a huge moment in our history, and (for better or worse) I believe in photos capturing memories and histories.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs no judgement, sounds like a quick interaction. I hope the photos came out nice!

AFM although my drinking night had a normal temp, the next two nights did not :dohh: I was freezing one day and warm the next. Not sure what happened on the freezing day, but on the warm day I woke up before my alarm and was in a half asleep daze for a while before coming to and realizing I had to take my temp. So I just threw out that temp. 
My OPKs came in and I am very impatient and want to use them. 
I have been super broody today, I think because of my former roommate’s pregnancy. Looking at her registry has made me a lil obsessive with wanting a baby. But like it also reminded me that babies are expensive and I am poor.


----------



## shaescott

Okay so I allowed myself to to use an OPK to “establish a baseline” because the Premom app said to do that lol. Definitely supposed to take them in the afternoon and not at 2 am but ya know, I was impatient and I’m nowhere near ovulation so whatever. It was so weird to see a line come up in the test area, I’m so used to seeing blank nothingness. Pic below even though it’s just an OPK just cuz it’s my first one ever lol, I used the auto capture on the app so I don’t actually have a normal pic of it in the timeframe, oops.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah hard when your friends are pregnant and you’re shopping for them. That’s interesting that they are to be done in the afternoon. I always used fmu. I feel you. So weird that there’s always a second line haha but oddly satisfying at the same time. Have fun on your opk journey! Re temps yea weirdness happens but like you said at least you know timeline it’s not close to o so no harm 

And thanks. My mom lectured me but oh well. We had 4 general exposure notices at work in the last two weeks (Someone in district has it but not at your site). 8 total since August. We are a huge district though. My school alone has over 35 teachers plus office and custodial staff. The pictures turned out amazing. A was super cooperative. We didn’t need to retake any.


----------



## DobbyForever

These were my two favorite.


----------



## shaescott

Oh my goodness Dobs he’s so adorable ahhhhh! His curly hair is just precious, and he looks so much like you. 

Re: OPKs, yeah apparently they’re different from HPTs. According to google, LH usually surges in the early morning but can take several hours to appear in the urine, so afternoon is ideal. But they still want your urine to be concentrated and for you to have a 4 hour hold of course, so you get to be dehydrated during the day lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! I know there are studies about how hugging your kids more often affects their brain chemistry, so I wonder if there might be a biological factor as well. He looked so much like his dad the first 6 months, and now I don’t see his dad at all. Everyone says the same.

Ah gotcha gotcha. I tested like 3x a day so :rofl: idle hands


----------



## Flueky88

Hi guys.

Lovely pics Dobby and no judgement from me. 

Shae I liked testing around 1 to 3 in the afternoon with at least 2 hr hold and limited fluids.


----------



## shaescott

Hi Flueks! :hi: 1-3 pm sounds like a good bet to me. 

I read that 2x a day is good to avoid missing the peak, like early afternoon and then later evening. I’m gonna do 2x a day when I get close to expected O date, I think I’ll start 1x a day on like CD10 and then 2x a day on CD13 and test out the peak. My cycles are usually 30-33 days if they’re not crazy irregular ones. I’m hoping that getting off the IUD will cause me to have regular cycles, although it may take a few months to regulate. 

On another note, while BDing recently, SO said when I get my IUD out he wants to have one time with no diaphragm, no condom, nothing, cuz he’s been being stabbed by the IUD string for years now and wants just once without it, and obviously we’d do it far from the fertile period but like, that’s still a decent risk considering my family’s history, so it makes me nervous. Like he’s been saying how he was very nervous about the increased risk of the diaphragm vs the IUD and then all of a sudden he wants to go completely unprotected? The annoying thing is that during :sex: we don’t tend to think logically about risk, we like risk cuz ya know, adrenaline, vs any other time we’re like “that’s a terrible idea wtf”. Like when he said it I was super down and then after I was like “wait what?” :rofl:

Also I found a super cute felt crib mobile that matches the woodland animal vibes I’ve been loving lately and it is not helping my baby fever in the slightest. I’ve been looking at gender neutral everything just because it’s easy to re-use for subsequent babies, so it saves money, and since I grew up in the woods and SO loves nature I think it’s fitting for us to go nature themed. 
Pic below (Telling you guys in case BnB doesn’t show pics unless you click in that area like it’s been doing to me)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae my bnb has been weird about photos as well. I love it! The woodland themes are so stinking cute! Sounds like a great opk plan! And how interesting about SO. I mean, I'm not surprised though. I mean if you're temping then like you know enough about how cycles work to pick a day for it. Obviously not without any risk because our bodies like to be weird just when we think we're safe (my cyst pregnancy was from BD on CD 27/28), but Idk. He could also go for the namesake of this thread hahahahahahahah

Flueks thanks! How are you and the girls doing?! I can't believe it's been a month!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I asked SO about it last night and he said he just meant for like a couple minutes, not finishing unprotected. He’ll likely have enough sense to stop early, knowing him.

So I’ve realized I need to stop taking melatonin before bed, because it makes me sleepy but then I wake up 4-5 hours later, like half an hour before my f*cking BBT alarm, and since it’s a natural waking up I sit in that half asleep stage before realizing I’m awake, so I’ve been awake longer and my temp is higher. Sooo we have another temp I have to toss. Although at this point maybe I should just keep it and assume I’ll know the difference when my temp stays elevated on days I wake up to the alarm. I didn’t have this much trouble when I was temping a few years ago, so this is super annoying.

ETA: ya know what, I’m just keeping all the weird temps. FF can decipher this sh*t.


----------



## shaescott

Perhaps the issue isn’t the melatonin, because I just woke up after less than 4 hours of sleep. Sooo now I’m not sure what the issue is.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby we are pretty good. S's clavicle is healing up and she's been sling free for 2 weeks so that's nice. V is my wild child as always. It was pretty cute that she called my mom yesterday and then told DH that "memaw not answer phone" repeatedly :lol: E ia growing nicely. Had been growing at a pace of 5 oz/week. Well from Thursday to Sunday she gained 5 oz! She's *knocks on wood* my easiest baby. We do bedshare at night but I just follow the safe sleep 7. I really need my sleep in order to care for all my children. I do enjoy the snuggles too as I'm trying to savor as this is the last time I'll experience it. I've been able to createa small stash thanks to a haakka and pumping afterthe MOTN feed. I've started having DH feed a bottle around 10 and I just pump to keep my supply up.

Shae sorry melatonin doesn't seem to have been the culprit.


AFM I stubbed my toe pretty bad yesterday. I've either sprained it badly or broke it some. Hoping the first so recovery is faster. 

Christmas presents are wrapped, well almost all of them. Feels good to get that done. We also had excavation started on our land. Very excited about that as it just makes it all more real.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m glad S is healing up nicely, and how cute of V! So awesome that E is growing well and is an easy baby (knock on wood). I hope your toe is just a sprain and that it heals quickly. 

AFM it’s finals week and I’m behind on final assignments AHHHHH this is fine :help:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae no idea how melatonin works beyond the vague concept. Sorry that may be the culprit. GL with finals! You got this!

Fluek that's amazing that she's healing Sounds like all your girls are doing super well! Sorry to hear about your toe. I second Shae, hope it's nothing major and stops giving you grief soon.

AFM got my period. Idk if it's because the last cycle was probably anovulatory, but it hurt most of the day T-T Pap came back normal. Doctor wants me on the dash diet for my elevated blood pressure and trying to walk the dogs for a mile before work instead of vegging and watching tv or working haha. So happy to be off for two weeks and get a break. I get three days next week of A in school. My students were like what are you planning to do? I'm like fix my house and sleep haha. I'm grown. All I want for Christmas is sleep. Finally got my court paperwork back. 3.5 months later and only because I called them every day for three days.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about the period, but yay for a normal pap! Also, a mile? Lol fat chance I’d do that before work, I’d be too exhausted after. I’d definitely be spending my days off sleeping, too. I already spend my days off from class sleeping lol. Also yay for getting the court paperwork back!

Today was my last day of finals so unless I get an email from a professor like “hey you’re missing this thing you can’t pass without” I should be done. No clue how I did on my nursing final, it was quite hard. I need a 72 I think to pass with an 80 so fingers crossed. 

Question for those who do/did OPKs: did your line get lighter before it got darker? Because my OPK today at CD12 is way lighter than it was CD7-11. I’m not expecting to O until at least CD16 though based on prior cycles. Pic below.


----------



## DobbyForever

quick post yes mine would fluctuate a lot pre positive


----------



## Flueky88

Also quick post. Yes mine would go back and forth. It wasn't a gradual progression.


----------



## shaescott

No temp for today because I woke up like every 20 minutes from 3 am to 6:30 am when I said f it and got up. I would’ve taken my temp at 3 am if I’d known that would happen cuz I fell asleep at like 9 pm but I wasn’t expecting that unfortunately. My body needs to chill tf out.

ETA: I just ordered sustained release melatonin.
ETA2: I also just ordered a bottle of folate pills juuuuust in case, because I know you’re supposed to be on it before you even get pregnant and it does help with mood apparently, plus it’s cheap so no harm in taking it. I’m hoping I won’t need it for anything other than the mood, but I don’t want to increase my risk of spina bifida or anencephaly by not taking a cheap simple pill.


----------



## shaescott

I am an idiot. 

I pulled my bed sheets off and threw them in the wash, not realizing that since I leave my thermometer under my pillow, it’s on the sheets. It got pulled in with the sheets and I accidentally washed it. It gave one final temp and then died. So, I get to have 3 nights in a row with no temps until the replacement arrives (expected Sunday) d/t the sleep issues last night and the next 2 wake-ups. CD13-15. F*ck. (laugh-cries) Hopefully I won’t ovulate until at least CD16 so I can still see my temp rise.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! Sorry about the thermometer and the disjointed sleep. Hopefully things work out with the timing of O and the new thermometer.

I'm officially on break, but I won't get to rest until Monday. Even then, I have some grading I need to wrap up so Monday will probably be errands day. I went to be fairly early 9:30 but one of my neighbors got drunk at who knows what AM and decided to scream at his friend in the parking lot. Couldn't hear his friend (who had the decency to use a quiet voice cuz you know indecent hour in a parking lot), so only got the one sided convo. Almost called the cops though cuz drunk guy was blabbering on about knives and fighting until a third friend drove up and carted him away.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yay for break but sorry it doesn’t really start quite yet for you. Geez I’d be so mad if I was woken up like that, that’s awful. Glad that guy’s friends carted him off.

So I did something crazy today. I was looking on Amazon for wedding dresses for kicks and found one I actually really liked for $90 with great reviews and a ton of photo reviews. I showed it to my mom and she was like “that’s so pretty, just buy it now, what if they up the price dramatically or remove it from Amazon?” I was not at all expecting that reaction from her. But uh... I bought it :rofl: I can return it within a month if I don’t like it or if it doesn’t fit. I bought a petticoat to make it more poofy and a cheap (but pretty) veil so I can see the whole picture when I try the dress on. We also know people who could make little alterations and additions like off the shoulder straps etc

I am clearly nuts :dohh:

Pics below (mix of product photos and review photos, plus product photo of the veil)


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I was unamused. But yay condo life. Tbh I just think about how annoying I must be/have been when I’m drunk yelling at my friends :rofl:

not crazy. Have to agree that things change and go out of style. $90 is a steal but also not such a huge investment that if you end up going another direction then you feel bad. Except I guess you’d have to get creative with re-purposing.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m such an annoying drunk, I yell without realizing I’m doing it apparently :dohh: 

If I don’t like the dress when I get it, I can just return it. If I don’t like it anymore when I go to plan my wedding, it’s not a terrible loss of money. Not completely insignificant, but not enough to be crazy upset about it. If I like the dress I’ll post pics! It should get here on Tuesday.


----------



## shaescott

I’m thinking for the dress, if I like it, I might buy small detachable tulle off-the-shoulder straps (they attach to the dress with buttons) cuz I’ve been loving off-the-shoulder dresses for a while now. Just little ones, not big puffy ones or anything. Like this:

I told SO today about the dress and he was dumbfounded for a couple of minutes like “this crazy b*tch actually did that”, he just kept repeating “you *bought* a *wedding dress*”, but I can’t blame him cuz my household did the exact same thing right after I ordered it, we laughed our butts off for several minutes straight. I’m still in shock myself lol. I hope I don’t hate it cuz that would be sad, not the end of the world, I can return it, it would just be disappointing. 

Unrelated mini rant:
My new BBT thermometer was supposed to arrive today and it’s delayed and now estimated to arrive some time in the next 2 days. My LH is starting to rise again and I’m like HURRY UPPP I’M ON CD15!!! Ugh. Like I get Amazon is overwhelmed with packages right now, but if you can’t get the package to me in 2 days, just tell me you can’t when I’m going to order it, don’t say it’ll get there in 2 days if it won’t. 
/End rant


----------



## shaescott

So Amazon is forgiven for the late thermometer because my ovaries are taking their sweet ass time :rofl: the thermometer arrived today. My OPKs are still very negative. My cervix has been higher so I’m hoping that O is coming soon, but we’ll see.


----------



## shaescott

GUYS



I’m in love <3

I can’t believe this was less than $100


----------



## Flueky88

It's beautiful Shae!


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed absolutely lovely dress and yay for O waiting on your new thermometer.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks ladies <3


----------



## pacificlove

Nice dress Shae! Seems to be a really good fit too!


----------



## shaescott

I think my pituitary gland may finally be doing its job! I’m guessing it’ll be positive tomorrow. Yay for a Christmas LH surge (hopefully) :rofl:
Pic:

Clearly I’ve been taking way too many tests :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have a lovely day with your kiddos.


----------



## shaescott

I got a positive OPK for Christmas :rofl:
Pic:


----------



## Flueky88

Yay for positive opk Shae.

Merry Christmas to all :)


----------



## shaescott

Apparently I have to test every time I pee once my LH starts to rise a bit rather than just afternoon and evening, because my 7 am test was positive and my 1 pm test was negative. Yikes. We’ll see if tonight’s test is also negative.


----------



## shaescott

No temp rise yet, but tests have been negative since yesterday morning. I’m hoping for a temp rise tomorrow morning.

My appointment is in less than 2 weeks now, so I’m definitely getting more nervous but at the same time I’m super excited. I haven’t had a real period since high school, that’s when I got my first IUD. My period was just starting to regulate at that point, like it had only been regular for a few months. I really hope it gets back into a regular rhythm relatively quickly though it may take a few cycles. I also really hope it’s not super heavy, my pre-IUD periods weren’t. I could go 8 hours (though no more) with a single super plus tampon without leaking. It would be super great if that’s the amount it reverts to lol. I’m gonna try the menstrual cup with the period underwear I bought so if the cup leaks I’ll be fine. If it gives me too much trouble I can always go back to tampons. I’ve been wearing light tampons or a liner if anything with the IUD so it’ll be a change but I’ve been the girl with tampons and midol in my backpack so I can be the woman with tampons and midol in my purse :thumbup:

I’ve probably said a bunch of this stuff before. It just keeps running through my head, I’m definitely feeling anxious about it. I’m really just reassuring myself more than anything at this point (rather than telling you guys cuz I think you want to know lol). Talking about the details helps me process the anxiety and reassure myself, I think.


----------



## shaescott

Update: I got my temp rise this morning! I’m way more excited about this than I should be lol.


----------



## pacificlove

Happy holidays Ladies, hope you all had good Christmas even with altered plans.

Shae, Yay for temp rise! Perfect timing for Christmas lol I got my period yesterday yes a happy event as dh and I are done. 

AFM, Christmas was good, much less stress then anticipated maybe because it was just our household or because I did not want to give in to any stresses HA!

My puppy is getting closer and closer. 9 1/2 weeks. Should be born next week ;) the breeder has confirmed she will have one for me. Gosh, I have wanted a puppy for 4 years.. and really desperately needed/wanted it for the last year.


----------



## shaescott

PL yay for the imminent puppy birth and AF!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry went full hermit on my vk lol. I read everything but I’m blanking. So happy new year!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. SO is busy with house stuff, so I thought I'd check in for a few mins. I apparently haven't posted since mid Nov and there's a lot to read, so I'm probably just gonna not. lol. I did kinda skim over the last couple pages of posts though.

shae - Wow, that dress is super pretty and for such a great price. Definitely an Amazon gem. Congrats! :) And why are you doing OPKs? You're not trying to get pg til after your wedding, right?

Fleuky - Your girls are so adorable. Hope you're all doing well and that E's been settling in alright.

Dobby - A is getting so big. How are our boys almost half way through being 3? Hope you enjoyed your XMas and NY break.

PL - Any word on if your puppy was born yet?

And I hope everyone had a good holiday season, all things considered.

AFM, XMas was pretty chill. 2 different family gatherings didn't happen, so we just had my mom over for turkey dinner. And then had SO's cousin over on NYE cuz she lives alone and the 31st is also her BDay. The boys are good, SO is still working from home and I'm starting to look for a new job. I also recently bought and read The Babydust Method in hopes of making sure baby #3 is a girl. Also, need to work up the courage and find the right time to discuss this with SO. Otherwise, just business as usual over here. My keto weight loss has stalled cuz I've been slacking, but I'm gonna be starting a dietbet thing with some FB ladies next week, so I'll use that as an opportunity to refocus. Oh, and SO got me a laptop for XM as that SHOULD be here very soon. So, hopefully that means I can be more active on here going forward. :)

]


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, looks like you guys are all enjoying the new house! 

Puppy is officially due on the 8th but really could be born any day now. The mom dog looks big, hopefully a good sized litter


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’m not trying to get pregnant, no. I wish I was, though :rofl: I’m switching off hormonal birth control, and I’ll be using a diaphragm w/spermicide combined with cycle tracking. I’m going to tell SO what days I’m fertile and if he wants to use a condom or other additional protection methods, that’s up to him. I’m doing the OPKs as a secondary form of tracking ovulation, the main form being temp tracking. I just bought that Natural Cycles birth control app that tells you what days to use protection (based on temp tracking, OPKs, and previous cycle data). IUD comes out on Friday (T-4 days!). Oh, and thanks for the dress compliments! I’m super happy with it for $90, just adding a hooped petticoat made it the perfect shape for me! A few of the beads fell off the front but I saved them and it shouldn’t be difficult to sew them back on. For $90 I’m not mad about it. 

I hope your SO will be receptive and willing to try for another, and that you get your little girl! Good luck on the weight loss bet, and yay for a new laptop!

PL so exciting about the puppies!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty agreed looks like you all managed a great time! And seriously wth?! They are so big now. They’re like actual people.

PL that’s so exciting!!!! Keep us posted.

Shae agreed $90 is a steal so a bit of stitch work is nbd. Hopefully the charting helps you both feel more at ease with the new bc method.

afm I have a crush! It doesn’t even matter if things pan out, it’s so excited to actually be attracted to a man! He’s amazing. I’m so confused about why he’s still single at 36. But he gives me all the feels


----------



## shaescott

Aw Dobs I’m so happy for you! It’s lovely when someone gives you all the feels <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! He asked me out last night. Hehe. We’re going to go for a walk on Saturday because what else can you do these days lol. My friend is going to watch A. I’m just worried because I didn't out info about A on my profile because not trying to catch a single mom serial killer or child predator. He hasn’t asked if I have a kid, so I haven’t exactly gone out of my way to work it into the conversation. I’m starting to lose sleep over it though because I hate being dishonest. And everyone I ask has a different opinion ranging from pissed I didn’t tell him to your priority is to protect you/your child tell him if it gets serious. I think I’m, at the latest, going to tell him on Sat if I’m still catching feels. He sent a selfie yesterday and I literally had to set the phone down. It was completely innocent just his smile, but like hello. Welcome back dear friend I like to call sex drive :rofl: kind of worried I may have to get back on the pill


----------



## DobbyForever

I think a big reason that I like him is that I am naturally a innuendo person. But we can make those comments and he respects that I told him I’m not trying to change the overall nature of our conversations. Whereas all other online guys the second you say anything remotely risqué then that’s all the talk about and it’s a constant barrage of when can we dtd.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I think it’s understandable to not tell him immediately, but I do think that you should tell him sooner rather than later. If he’s not down to be with a mom, you dodged a bullet, and you’d rather know that early on before you’re totally in love with this guy. I’m glad he’s able to exchange sexual jokes with you without turning the whole conversation sexual, that’s always a plus. 

AFM my IUD removal had to get rescheduled. They called today and said the doctor was going to be in surgery. I ended up getting an appointment at planned parenthood because they had an appointment on the 13th and the soonest my OB/GYN had was in 2 weeks. So I should be on like CD4, not too bad. Countdown is back up to 8 days. 

BTW I’ve been updating on all this stuff in my WTT journal so if you guys want full details you can follow that, as I may switch to being more concise on this thread and more detailed on that one. I think I’ve been talking more about stuff on the journal lately. I’ll still update here of course, just in a less wordy fashion. I know Flueks already follows the journal cuz she comments every once in a while, but I don’t know if any others on this thread do.


----------



## DobbyForever

For sure. I’m just really enjoying this/not being A’s mom. Everything I do is for A. This is like for me haha. But I would like to know where he stands with that info. I don’t mind passing the time with him, but I don’t think it’s fair to let him catch feels if it’s a dealbreaker.

So sorry about the appointment debacle :(. Glad that PP is able to get you relatively sooner.

I peek in from time to time but I’m too lazy to comment most of the time lmfao.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs totally understandable. And don’t worry about not commenting lol, I just wanted to make sure people were aware that I was posting there, that’s all.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs i am happy to hear you may have found a great guy! I'd tell sooner then later, find out if he's in just for you, or a family! 

AFM, puppies are being born right now. The breeder sent me a message with a short 4 second video this morning of the first puppy, but nothing since. (I imagine she's busy).. so that was about 9 hours ago, if all went well she may be done now. Gosh my mind has a hard time going anywhere else. 
Ds1 is pretty excited for our puppy too. Asks me every day if we can go get it haha


----------



## shaescott

PL that’s so exciting! I hope they’re super healthy and friendly!


----------



## DobbyForever

PL that’s so exciting!!!! Congrats! Hoping the mommy has an Easy birthing and all the puppies are strong and healthy and well mannered.

i ended up just telling him. He said that he appreciated the honesty but he needs time to process because he doesn’t know how he feels about it. We talked for an hour about random stuff, then I reminded him at the end of the call that I have a kid lol. Was worried he forgot :rofl: he did end up texting me something very sweet later that night, but he’s noticeably quieter today than usual. So idk. I’m not trying to push him into giving me an answer until Friday if he still wants to hang out Saturday. Gonna rub it in one more time that I have a kid with a hey just checking if were still on because I need to let my sitter know. I’m not feeling confident only because he has asked zero questions. When a guy tells me he has a kid, I have a million. How old? What’s your coparenting like? What’s your custody schedule like? So I can see if it fits with my life. I feel like his disinterest is a signal that he’s not open to the idea of the dating a single mom lifestyle


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry you are in limbo with where guy stands. 

Shae sorry your iud removal was delayed.

Pacific yay for puppies soon!

Pretty the boys are growing so much. Hope you find the time and courage to approach #3 with SO. 


AFM, I had some very light pink spotting Sunday. I took a frer Tuesday but I'm not sure if the line I saw was just indent. FX it was just indent. I'm testing again either tomorrow or Friday to be sure. I'm ebf but I have a unicorn baby that sleeps 6 to 7 hour stretch since 6 weeks. I'm thinking spotting was just crazy pp hormonal crap. 

Decided to join WW to lose weight. I'm too close to my max/end of pregnancy weight. I'm not doing perfect but I am doing better so that's a start.

Baby E is gaining weight really well. Adjusting to handling all 3 while DH is at work. V is finally getting the hang of potty training. We decided to try bottomless potty training as pullups and timing sitting on potty wasn't working.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo Fluek interesting. Hoping you get the result you are hoping for. Yay for long sleep stretches! Good luck with the WW. Don't put too much pressure on yourself though. <3 So glad you are finding your groove being home with your trio. You're a rockstar! Gl with the potty training!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m sorry about the limbo. Whatever happens I’m sure it’ll be for the best. If he decides he’s all in, then that’s amazing. If he decides it’s not for him, that’s okay, because you deserve someone who is all in for you AND for A.

Flueks oh boy. You have way more willpower than I do, I’d be testing once a day minimum lol. I hope you get the result you want. It’s great that E sleeps such long stretches, and that she’s gaining weight well! I’m glad you’re doing well with adjusting to your DH being back at work. Good luck with the WW! My mom quite liked their meetings when I was a kid. If she’d kept going to the meetings she might’ve had more success, but you know, working mom and all.

AFM I seem to be starting my period, which is odd because that gives me a 10 day luteal phase. It also means the IUD will come out on CD8 uggggh. Whatever, it’s close enough. I tried to match it up, but life likes to screw up our plans. It’s just annoying cuz I feel like I could literally reach in there and pull it out, but of course you’re not supposed to do that.


----------



## shaescott

So I did a thing :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Shae lmfao did you really pull out your IUD?! You’re a beast. Plus make sure to go have someone look in there and make sure it’s all good.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeahhhh I googled it and apparently while it’s better to go in, you can take it out yourself, and you just need to check the IUD to make sure nothing broke off or anything. The wings look perfect, it all looks intact. I’m gonna google a pic just in case but I’m 99% certain it came out perfectly.

ETA: my mom checked it and yes, it came out perfectly, all is well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok I was thinking it didn’t look broken but I worry! So glad your mom checked. I love it. Lol how are you feeling physically?! It was so painful when I had mine out.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m totally fine. I felt a small amount of pressure when the wings came out, and then nothing. It didn’t hurt at all when I got the first one out either. I think being on my period helped, because my cervix was already open.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awesome! So glad it went smoothly and it’s out!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae wow, I'm not sure I could do that myself. I've never had the IUD so not sure what it feels like put in or removing but you are one tough woman! I think because I felt it was just th indent and I'm not ttc that I refrained from daily testing. Yeah this will be my 3rd time. I quit the first time because I moved out on my own and started my 1st nursing job. The 2nd time I quit because I fell in love with DH bahaha. Big life events tend to stress me out and make me quit. I'm hoping the app will make it easier to keep up with when we move to our home (probably 3 months away). 

Dobby thanks, definitely hoping for bfn. There was a crazy 1% that kinda hoped for bfp but seriously I feel done. I love my 3 girls and going through pregnancy and having to tell people we are expecting is just a "no" from me. As for weight loss, I'm not going super hardcore, I'm just being more mindful about how much I'm eating and I'm already snacking less. Baby steps right. 

Have you heard anything from the guy?

AFM tested and it was an indent cause today was bfn. I'm thankful for bfn. My body is just done with pregnancy. My pelvic floor was weak and I had a lot of pain at the end. PT did help it be more manageable though. Also, I asked midwife at my 6 week pp appt about her removing my placenta. Yes, she did in fact insert her hand in my uterus to remove (again I had no pain relief of any kind). Apparently, it wasn't detected on ultrasound that I had a marginal cord so when they applied slight traction to help deliver placenta it caused the cord to break. I'm not mad at anyone but it was an unpleasant experience that I don't wish to go through again.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that’s awful about the placenta situation. I’m glad you got your bfn, I wouldn’t want to go through that either. Big life events definitely affect weight loss, my mom was doing super well and then her mom died... she gained it all back and hasn’t been very successful with weight loss since then. Hopefully the app will make it easier for you! I think mindful eating is a better mindset, hardcore diets usually end with gaining it all back. 
Regarding IUD insertion vs removal, they are very different experiences (at least for me). You absolutely cannot put in your own IUD, and for most people it is anywhere from uncomfortable to extremely painful. I found it to be somewhere in the middle of that, it was like incredibly awful period cramps. Removal on the other hand, some people find it painful, but for me personally it wasn’t. Just a moment of light pressure when the wings collapsed (not painful at all) and then it was out. 

Dobs thank you :)

AFM, SO was not amused that I did it myself because he was worried I could’ve punctured my uterus or something or just hurt myself in general. But obviously I’m fine. He worries about my impulsiveness which is totally valid :rofl: my mom hung her head with “why is my child an idiot” for a few minutes and then decided that if I did the dishes and plucked her chin hairs (that she apparently cannot reach/see on her own) I’d be forgiven :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Wow! In all honesty, that sounds like something I would do. I've pierced my own ears a few times and even tried to pierce my navel (all when I was a teen), and still try to do 2-person jobs by myself. Glad to hear it went well though. :)

Flueky - Happy to hear that you got the result you were hoping for. And that sucks about the placenta. I remember how uncomfortable it was getting checked at 40weeks with Matthew when I was still completely closed up, so I can't even imagine how that felt. At least E is a good sleeper. Such a Godsend. And I found starting pantsless worked well for Alex with potty training. Good luck.

Dobby - Sorry that your guy seems to be having issues with you being a mom. FX he comes around, but if not, at least you know early. And if I was in your shoes, I would've held off on mentioning kids too. I'm so scared of closeted pedos and abusers. If SO and I broke up, I wouldn't try to date again.

PL - Yay for puppy! :)

AFM, not much new news. I made a post on a mom FB group asking if anyone had any advice on how to convince SO to have another baby. It turned into mainly having people telling me if I force him, he'll leave, I should count my blessings, I/we need counselling, and one woman even called me "disgusting". So, ya. I talked to SO's cousin (who has 4 kids) and she gave me a couple good points to think about. One of them being "is it more about the number or having a girl?" I told her even if we had a girl already, I'd still want a third. So, I guess it's just a matter of timing and catching SO in a good mood.


----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO Shae that’s amazing.

Fluek. Glad things worked out with the hot. Yikes about the placenta though :(

Pretty ew!!!! I can’t believe they jumped all over you for wanting another kid! Wtf! Like obviously I know you two have come along way since we first “met” and it’s great but doesn’t mean you have to abandon the idea of a third. I have no pointers though other than yeah try on a good day to bring it up.

afm I’m so in limbo. Turns out he was just pretty busy at work and more than made up for it by being cute and attentive once his work day ended. He even texted me first this morning. It’s always been me, and I decided to cool it today to see what happens. It’s all been sweet but no mention of my kid or Sat. So I’m just going to ask him either tonight or tomorrow early ish what the plan is because sitter needs to know. She doesn’t lol cuz either way she’s coming over :rofl: but I want to subtly remind him I have a kid.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty ugh people suck. You aren’t forcing him or going behind his back, you want advice on how to convince him, that’s different. Ignore those people, it seems that some internet-goers forget other people on the internet are real humans with real feelings and lives. 

Dobs I’m glad he didn’t just dip. Hoping things work out well!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Don't worry about me. Water off a duck's back over here. Those hoes don't know me. lol

Dobby - That's good. Hopefully things work out for Saturday. :)


----------



## shaescott

I just bought a 3 pack of clear blue digis because I have no self control :rofl: I really just want digis on hand in case I do get pregnant, I want that doubtless confirmation. I thought I had one still in my drawer but it expired almost a year ago, so I tossed it. 

Weirdly enough (for me), I may not do early testing in the next few months. I really just don’t want to have a chemical and find out and be heartbroken when I wouldn’t have known at all if I’d waited. Admittedly, partially because if I had a chemical and told SO I was pregnant, I’d have no other chances to get pregnant (cuz he’d be super careful after that) :blush: and I can’t not tell him right away, he wants to know ASAP.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I feel that Shae. I couldn’t have them in house because I’ve peed on hpts when I hadn’t had sex in months out of boredom :rofl:

pretty lmfao! Love it

Afm feeling better. I ended up not having to ask him because he texted me to say he still wanted to go out. I thought that was really cool of him to give me two days heads up. Then he asked if he could call me hehe. We talked for about an hour. The word mom actually left his mouth a couple times. I’m saving my deep probe questions for during or after the date. But it did come up that he doesn’t have kids and he’s on the fence about having them unless it was the right situation. His mom wants him to have kids though :rofl: he picked a cute spot, but it’s a bit far from me. :(. I didn’t want to s* on his parade, but I feel bad because it’s an extra hour and a half that my friend has to watch A. She insists it’s nbd.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty yikes what a bunch of a holes. Some groups are good and others are crap. I'm glad you didn't let it bother you.

Dobby glad it hasn't driven him away. I'm hoping things go well tomorrow! Also, try not to feel guilty for leaving A with her longer. Your friend is willing and you deserve some time to be you and have fun :)

Shae yeah I wouldn't test til you are considered late if you would tell him as soon as you find out. I had planned to wait until I saw progression with E since it was unplanned, but I couldn't keep it from him. It was a pretty faint positive on frer but I had a positive digi the next day. 

I would agree with you that it wouldn't be horrible but definitely not great timing. Being employed for at least 3 months so you'd qualify for fmla by time you went on leave and also get std would be good. It is soooo hard going back to work at first when you have a baby(ies). 

AFM, I know it hasn't been a week but I've lost 3lbs in 4 days. I'm eating more than I'm "supposed" to be but breastfeeding/milk supply outweighs weight loss. 

V had one accident yesterday. I'm still going to try panties on her today. She's smitten with the Trolls movies so they are trolls panties. I told her poppy didn't want her to pee or poop on her so here's hoping. 

S doing well mostly. I think her collar bone is fully healed or almost. Ortho dismissed her on the 20th as long as she didn't have any issues. She is having jealousy issues but she has always been my cuddlebug. It's worse since DH returned to work. I did make an effort to play with both V and S after reading to them. 

E is doing well. Seems weight gain has slowed a bit. I'm thinking from weight loss (I weighed her after a large bm), but I will just have to evaluate how things continue on a weekly basis the next few weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love it. Don’t pee on Poppy :rofl: the things we have to say as parents. Hopefully panties go well today! 1 accident is not bad at all!

Wow! Glad you’re eating heartily. I had heard that happens for some women. 

Woohoo for medical clearance for S’s collar bone. Sorry that she’s still struggling with sharing the attention. She’ll get there.

And lol right amazing how much lighter they are after a poo hehe hope it’s not a sig weight loss

afm yeah. It’s my first time leaving him with a friend, too. So nervous. I’m curious about his family dynamic because it sounds like his parents divorced and remarried parents with existing kids. And his brother also married someone who had a child already. So for someone who has seen it so often, it surprised he was momentarily phased by it. Oh well


----------



## shaescott

Have you guys heard that vine/tik tok song that goes “just did a bad thing, I regret the thing I did, and you’re wondering what it is, tell you what I did, did a bad thing”? Well if you have, imagine that before reading the next part.


I went over to SO’s today and we were just gonna do a little without the diaphragm so he could not be stabbed for once, and then with sex brain = no logic, we ended up continuing without the diaphragm and he finished in me. Buuut I’m on my period so chances are I’ll be totally fine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao no judgement. And exactly it’s so unlikely with the timing. I wouldn’t stress it. We all have urges and have been there.


----------



## shaescott

If my body manages to ovulate by CD8, I will honestly be impressed by it cuz at that point clearly my body will have had one agenda, and one agenda only. However, that’s extremely unlikely, I’ve never ever ovulated that early.


----------



## shaescott

Acute stress may induce ovulation in women

Lol now I’m stressed :help:


----------



## DobbyForever

Don’t be shocked if I marry this guy lol. Date was amazing


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I say don’t panic but just do your opks and temping today know where your boat is docked. Hugs


----------



## shaescott

I’m so glad the date went well!

Honestly I might start doing OPKs tomorrow morning just to be safe. I’m already temping so I’ll know that way. Logically I know the chances are incredibly slim, but I can’t shake my mom insisting that any unprotected sex at any time will cause a pregnancy in my family :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I'm sure your mom just meant if you have sex near your fertile window then it's most likely to catch. It's a lot easier to just blanket say have sex you'll get pregnant. I know my gyns have always said "if you're having sex, there's a chance you're pregnant now pee in this cup" lol. Just faster than the actual truth of the matter plus there are rare anomalies. But having had rare anomalies I get it

AFM I had such a hard time sleeping last night. Guy was so sweet after the date. We have our next date on the books. He just says all the right things, and he just genuinely seems nice. Not for nothing, but his personality type is actually incredibly compatible with mine if you buy into that stuff. I'm just having so much anxiety because I've been manipulated by guys for the last 10 years that this all just feels too perfect. I know people said once I worked on myself and let God into my heart that I would find someone good, but I'm just scared that this is all some show to get in my pants. It'd have to be some really meta reverse psychology bull but I've had guys do extreme things just to get into bed. Or that one day my ex will find out I’m dating and f* things up because he’s him.

Also booked an appointment Thursday via phone to ask my gyn to put in a scrip for bcp. I'm not really thrilled about the idea of getting back on hormonal birth control, but I also really would like to sleep with this guy next month. And I don't have enough faith in condoms. Or should I have faith in condoms? Idk. I also like the control of knowing when I'll be indisposed :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dons honestly pretty sure she meant at literally any time it’s likely to catch, knowing her :rofl: but of course, from a scientific perspective she must be wrong.

I’m so glad the date went well, but I’m sorry you’re having so much anxiety. I can understand why you’d be worried. Anxiety and past trauma just has to ruin our happiness, doesn’t it? I truly hope he’s as genuine as he seems. Re: condoms, I mean they can break so I wouldn’t rely just on them. If you don’t react badly to bcp (like me and my puking), then it’s a great way to know when your period will show up!

AFM I decided to just start daily OPKs on the 9th and if my ratio goes above 0.5 I’ll test more often because last cycle above 0.5 meant surge was on the way.


----------



## DobbyForever

So Shae is your opk giving you like a number reading? And lol well at least you are at a point in your life where, while not ideal for your original plan, you could make it work.

I really didn’t have any issues. It was actually really good for me. I used to get bedridden sick every period, almost got a truancy letter in middle school. I think I just get nervous about coming off again after how long it took me to regulate post IUD. I know I’m counting chickens, but Mr. Amazeballs wants to have kids when he meets the right person. And I like to think I could potentially be the right person. And I’m nervous with my blood pressure being elevated now, but my mom has high blood pressure and I think she’s on bcp to control menopause issues. So idk. I moved my appointment up to tomorrow so I can just get it via mail vs going to the pharmacy. I’m due for AF in a couple days.

He’s just. Like wow. I’m catching feelings. He’s so polite, his texts are amazing, he’s so respectful of my body choices, he’s educated, he’s got a great job, he’s close to his family. He calls when he says he’ll call. He doesn’t try to get me over to his house. And he is so gorgeous. My ovaries hurt lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Getting stressed over stress causing O kinda sounds like a self fulfilling prophecy. lol. It is highly unlikely that you'll get pg, but if tracking and temping makes you feel better, go for it.

Dobby - Glad to hear the date went well. I completely understand being nervous about if this guy is legit. Just be careful you don't push him away based on past relationships. My aunt had a bunch of shitty exes and then eventually met her current husband and they've been together over 20 years. She says she appreciates him so much more cuz of all she's been through with other guys. She says her biggest annoyance with him is that he'll sometimes blows kisses to her through the bathroom door. lol
Now, the big question is, what's his favourite hockey team? lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, so happy for you that the date went well! You deserve such a great guy! 
I agree with pretty: what's his favorite hockey team? ;) *haha*

AFM, did I tell puppies are born and we'll be getting one of the girls! Won't know which exact one until their characters start to show as the breeder wants to place a calmer pup with us. We definitely don't need the craziest one to our two boys. Counting down the days!!!
It will be such a great thing for my mental health and healing from loosing my boy in March last year. Already starting to feel a bit lighter just with the thought of "we are guaranteed a puppy".


----------



## DobbyForever

His favorite hockey team is probably the one he plays on for fun with his friends. ;). It’s Sharks because he’s loyal to the bay even though his sexy ass grew up somewhere else. I’m trying to not do my usual crazy. I decided I just have to trust him at face value. If he turns out to be a d bag I’ll just drop him and move on.

picking up my bcp today and feeling blah. When did they move start day from Sunday to the 1st/2nd day of your af?! I thought I had a week to wrap my head around it but I’m due tomorrow lol

PL that’s so awesome!!!!!!!! Def share pics and more info as they come. So glad you are healing and yay girlie puppy!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby so exciting about the guy! I'm really happy for you :)

Shae it's very unlikely that it would result in pregnancy and stress usually delays O in my experience. 

Pacific yay for puppies!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - The Sharks are acceptable. lol. And I'm all for supporting local sports teams. :)

PL - Congrats on your puppy. :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so glad you do well on bcps and that he’s so sweet and seems like a great fit for you! I don’t know anything about hockey, really, I don’t watch it at all on TV, but I did go to one in person (not NHL) just before COVID hit, and I quite liked it. I have to admit, the best part was the fights :haha: I’m legit drawing a blank on what the Boston hockey team is, oops (edit: just googled, it’s the Bruins, idk how I forgot that). Anyway, I’m glad that it seems he roots for same team as you (I assume, since you live in the bay). Weird about the start date, though when I was on it I just used these sticker strips that came in the pack to change what day of the week it started on the label, I just started them the day my IUD came out I think (in 2018). I can understand the BP worries re:bcps, but if your doctor isn’t concerned/you don’t have other risk factors, I wouldn’t worry too much. Just don’t start smoking lol. My OPKs don’t give an LH level/number. I use the Premom app, you take a picture of the OPK at the 5 minute mark and it calculates the test to control line ratio, <1.0 being negative, >=1.0 being positive.

Pretty oh it’s totally a self fulfilling prophecy, I’m stressed about getting pregnant and then stressed that my stress could get me pregnant and then stressed that my stress about my stress could get me pregnant... :rofl: anyway, I’m feeling much better today. Negative OPKs still, so I’m pretty sure I’m totally fine. Just using the diaphragm from now on lol, no more protection-less escapades.

PL yay for a little girl puppy! I’m glad it’s helping your mental health, especially after last year’s loss. Hopefully we’ll get to see pics when she goes home with you!

Flueks my experience is delayed ovulation as well, rather than early. I just stress because I know science says either can happen, and in my family it totally would lol. However, it’s looking like I’m totally fine, my OPKs are very negative, so I’m going to stop worrying about it.
I hope things are still going well with you and the girls!

AFM, not sure if you ladies are familiar with the MTHFR gene mutation?
If not: if you have the mutation, it decreases the enzyme activity that converts folic acid into an active form that can be used by the body. You can have one, two, or no variants. One variant means a 35% decrease in that specific enzyme activity, two variants means a 70% decrease in that specific enzyme activity. This means that to get the same benefit from folic acid in preventing neural tube defects as women without the mutation, women with the mutation need to either take in more folic acid or take the already active form. Most prenatals do not use the active form, though some do, and you can buy the active form as a standalone supplement.

ANYWAY, now that the background is over... I kept meaning to check my 23andMe raw data to see if I had any mutation variants, and I finally did check yesterday. Turns out, I do have one variant (could be worse, could be two). The prenatal I’m taking already has 800 mcg of folic acid, which should be plenty even with one variant, but I have a bottle of 400 mcg of the active form so I’m just adding one of those to my daily med regimen, just in case.

Other than that, not much new to report. Feeling less stressed about the pregnancy risk. More stressed about school because I still don’t have a capstone placement, but there’s nothing I can do about that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty lol yeah I mean they could be worse but they could be better. :rofl: they do a lot of community outreach, especially at schools for reading and drug prevention. So happy to root for the home team for sure.

Shae yeah I’m from The Bay so Sharks/Warriors/Giants/49ers are the way to go. And lol that’s literally what my gyn said. She checked the notes from my pap last month, including bp, and said you’re great just don’t suddenly start smoking haha. Sorry about the variant but it’s nice that you’re able to know and it’s just a secondary pill to take. Fxed you get a placement soon! Oh and pretty nifty Opk app! Glad things worked out with the timing.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol I love that your gyn said the same thing. Risk for blood clots has been drilled into my head re: combined BCPs from my pharmacology classes.

AFM last night I couldn’t sleep so at 3 am I took 2 anxiety pills (just hydroxyzine, not the strong stuff) aaaand I woke up at 4 pm. I woke up at 7 am to temp but I don’t remember it, I just checked the history and saw a new temp lol. So my sleep schedule is destroyed, and I may take more anxiety meds in a few to try to wake up earlier than I did today but also be able to go to sleep earlier than I have been. Like I legit woke up, ate chocolate and pizza, drank wine over family zoom, and am now eating chocolate and pizza again.

TMI about diaphragm use in spoiler below

Spoiler
Yesterday I used the diaphragm through sex for the first time, and I was not prepared for the amount of, uh, male fluid that immediately came right back out of my vagina :rofl: logically it makes sense because it basically bounces off the diaphragm but I didn’t really think about that and my sheets were, uh, damp.

Oh, unrelated, I found this cool product on Kickstarter called Quilbie that’s a car seat cover but unlike standard covers like milk snob it’s water resistant, doesn’t trap heat inside, blocks light more efficiently, etc. I had no clue that standard covers could trap heat inside them when it’s really hot out, which of course is a safety risk. I ended up pledging for one of them cuz I think it’s cool plus if they don’t get fully funded you don’t get charged lol. Just thought I’d mention it cuz it seems cool and maybe those of you with infants would be interested. They charge $8 for shipping on top of the pledge amount, just a warning so nobody is surprised like I was. It’s supposed to ship out in May if it gets funded (and it launched today). Here’s the link if anyone wants it. (Geez I sound like an ad :rofl: but obviously I’m not involved in the project)


Anyway, I’m gonna go back to eating milano cookies and Lindt lindor truffles and then conk myself back out with hydroxyzine.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - My main concern is that you're not dating another dirty Habs fan. Or an Ottawa Senators fan. Haha

shae - The pizza, chocolate, booze and sleep sounds like a dream. Not so much the anxiety though. :/
And that's why it's called a "wet spot". lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty LMFAO literally laughed out loud. he confirmed he is loyal to the locals, so Sharks.

Shae I agree great combo once you take out the anxiety :(. Sorry it’s really flaring you right now. Hoping you can get back on your sleep schedule soon

afm A broke the guard rail on the bed. I don’t want to replace it but I’ve definitely seen him roll out of bed lol. Unamused


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, lol on the guardrail.. I wouldn't bother replacing it because sometimes even adults fall out of bed ;) if you are worried you could always move his mattress onto the floor for a while until he learns to sleep closer to the middle or wall side. 
Ds1 definitely a few times slinkied out of bed in his sleep when he first moved into his big boy mattress on the floor. He looked like a sleeping ferret


----------



## DobbyForever

I think I’ll try tonight. He cosleeps with me in the queen and rolls around like me. He is so my child lol.

eta the wall of pillows ended up on the floor but not him. I feel like I need one of those days without incident counters :rofl:

also getting mildly annoyed that af isn’t here. CD 30. I know my cycles had been irregular again but ugh. My gyn said I can start my pills even if I don’t get my period, but I’d feel better if I went by the books


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby could even put some foam like mats on the floor so fall is cushioned. 

Shae the nature made prenatal has folate in it rather than folic acid. It's what I took during 2nd and 3rd pregnancy. Bahaha on the spoiler. I'm sure it takes some getting used to though. 

AFM my body is being crazy again. I had some spotting, I've not checked to see if it's picked up. I've ordered some ICs for peace of mind since my body is being ridiculous. I had a really "bad" day of eating Tuesday after doing well Monday. It's like no amount of chocolate is enough. I was better yesterday. In any case, I'm not following closely as I don't want to harm my supply and she only gain 4.5 oz from New Year's to last Friday. Sooo, I'm going to make a cheesecake tomorrow or Saturday 

Girls are good. V is doing well with potty training. Trying panties today and a short car ride. Oh E is the tallest when looking at 2 month appt heights and weights with all 3 girls. I also did a collage of all 3 at 2 months. Very similar especially V and E.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs, my af is totally screwed up too. I went from a brilliant 33-35 days (less then once a month with active sexual life and not trying to have babies it was awesome!) To 27 days on my last cycle... I am average less then 30 days now. A total wtf, why a whole 7 days less over the span of a few months. 

Puppies are all doing well, breeder and mom are doing a fantastic job raising them. In a week they have already doubled their birth weight :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks ahhh my ovaries, such cute babies <3 I feel like they all look sooo different from each other!

PL I’m so glad the puppies are doing well! I feel you on the changing cycle lengths. My cycle was only just regulating when I got my first IUD, it was 29-31 days for a few months prior. On the IUD I’ve had 24-67. It’s usually between 28-38, though. I have no clue what my body is going to do off the IUD considering I’ve been on hormonal birth control for nearly a decade now. My period when I took it out was only slightly heavier than an IUD period because the lining built up with the IUD still in place. 
Honestly would be kinda nice to not get pregnant just to let my cycle regulate and see what it does, but of course I wouldn’t have to deal with periods if I was pregnant :haha: in all seriousness though, no matter how much I want a baby, I’m only trying in my head, not in my actions :rofl: I’d like to not puke my way through my last semester of college.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky sorry about your busy giving your grief. So nice that we can make children, but man do they take us on a rollercoaster! Do you have a great recipe? I just did Stella Park’s but it’s a little tart for me but that could be me going ham on the lemon.
The girls are so cute! And so fun to see what traits they share but what makes each so unique. Love it!

PL yay! So glad the puppies are doing well! That’s awesome! And your little girl is that much closer to come home!

Shae I don’t think I puked once with A. Like I’d get nauseated if I had an empty stomach. Honestly, my pregnancy was kind of amazing. So you never know! You could get lucky. But yeah I won’t lie that waiting until I had a stable job, a home, and was set in life minus a partner really worked out for me.

afm nothing new. Lol second date tomorrow so I’m excited for that. Got my labs back from my life insurance and my ldl was a bit high. Hoping that the daily walking and switch to the DASH diet have helped. My bp was only 121 at the dentist so down a little bit still high for me. Also finally starting to lose weight again so now I’m back to where I was when work first started :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m concerned about puking while pregnant because the estrogen in the BCPs made me puke from things that had never made me puke before (migraines, taking meds after skipping for a few days, etc). It’s not a good sign for me lol. My mom threw up like every 15 minutes AT WORK at the worst of it when she was pregnant with me. She’d puke between each patient. Major yikes. And she didn’t even puke from BCPs.

Yay for second date! Sorry about your LDL :/ is your weight loss ticker up to date or no? Also, they took your BP at the dentist? They’ve never done any vitals on me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oof yeah now that you say that I think I remember you mentioning that. I’ll still keep my fxed!

yeah it was weird but I was curious lol so I didn’t ask why she was doing it. Esp for a routine cleaning. Oh well. The dentist was also weird. He was like telling me about all the junk he wants me to do before I go in next to take care of my teeth and I was like no promises dude but I’ll try. He was like just think! If you do all these things and we get your gums healthy then we can get to know each other instead of talking about dental plans. So either he was hitting on me or he didn’t think that joke through lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ticker is old. It’s from when I first went back to work. I’m at 129.6 now. I had gone all the way back up to like 138


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yeah and like Dobby said, you never know about MS during pregnancy. I was moderately sick with V and E. With S I only did once or twice and that was when I was going to give a presentation so it was my nerves. My mom hardly puked with me or my brother. I do understand expecting it because then if you don't it's a plessant surprise when you don't. But agreed that waiting for a job, your own place is best. 


Dobby yes it is fun to see similarities and differences. V and S are night and day personalities. 

I didn't get to make the cheesecake, DH couldn't find the right size pan at the store. I ordered off Amazon Thursday evening but won't be here til Tuesday. So fix Wednesday or Thursday I suppose. I'll give you the link though. Instant Pot New York Cheesecake #17 | Tested by Amy + Jacky

I'm thinking because of the correlation between dental health and heart health they may have checked your BP. The eye dr does but dentist hasn't done mine though. Hope you can get your lol done. Maybe eat some pistachios to help. Congrats on the weight loss!

How did your date go??

AFM no more spotting since Thursday morning, ICs will be here Tuesday. I really think it's just wacky pp hormones though. 

V is doing awesome with panties on. Still doing a pull-ups at night, she's wet half the time.

I think I'm going to make a weight loss tracker for extra motivation.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Flueky that makes sense and sounds like something they’ve said at some point. I had a deep cleaning right before the shutdown, so they’re happy with the progress from that but there are still some problem areas. I have a weird flossing aversion. It makes my skin crawl. So I’m trying. I told them I can commit to brushing and mouthwash and I’ll keep working on desensitizing myself to flossing.

Glad the hormones have settled! Fxed for no more odd bleeding.

That’s so great about V! Honestly A is still in diapers cuz I’m not trying to wash the bed all the time lol. He just started waking me up to pee and it sucks. Either a 2am wake up or 4am wake up (then he won’t go back to sleep). Fun times.

Def make a ticker! I track in an app, and it really helps to see what I’m losing weekly/monthly/overall.

Date is in 5 hours. I’m so nervous. Mostly because if it goes well I don’t have any days off until spring break. My brother rallied against me and said he wants both parents vaccinated before they can babysit versus just my stepdad like we had all previously agreed. He gets vaccinated with his first dose today, but my mom and I are still waiting to hear when our counties will start vaccinating teachers. Doesn’t sound like it’s happening any time soon. I don’t want to overburden my friend by asking her to watch him every weekend. So unless he agrees to lunch dates for the foreseeable future I’m up the creek


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah, I hated how the floss squeezed my fingers but DH got me into the pick type flossers, I think the one we use is plackers? Hope it goes well and that you can secure childcare/get vaccinations :)

We keep V and S in the same room but once we get our home we will separate and I'll probably let V be able to open her door (we have a childproofed knob). It's to protect her but I think she'll be ready at almost 4 y.o. to be able to leave her room. She'll have her own bathroom too (well guests will use it too, but no sharing with sisters) so she'll probably just go on her own. 

I updated my ticker but it's not showing yet. I've lost 4lbs in 2 weeks. Proud of it and looking forward to losing more.


----------



## DobbyForever

Date went well. He continues to be a gentleman. It was another swell date. And he kissed me (cuz I asked him to) and it was like straight out of a Hallmark movie.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry about the delayed cheesecake. I’m glad the spotting has stopped and that V is doing well with potty training during the day. I use floss picks as well rather than traditional floss, though I’m not as consistent as I should be. Yay for the weight loss! You’ve got this!

Dobs sorry about the flossing aversion :( I use floss picks like Flueks, not sure if you’ve tried those? Sorry about the early wake up calls from A and the babysitting situation :( Speaking of your stepdad, did your mom ever serve him the divorce papers?
I’m so glad your date went well, I’m so excited for you <3

AFM not much to report. LH is still low, CM isn’t fertile yet. I’m sleeping way more than I should be at not the best hours so I need to get back on a schedule, but when you don’t constantly have things to do it’s hard, it makes me want to just lie down and then I nap for 6 hours instead of 2. Oops.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek that’s awesome job on the weight loss! And so sweet that she’s moving on to her own room. Like hard because where did our babies go?! But every milestone is so sweet. I have some floss picks in a drawer and I’m just talking myself into using them haha.

Shae thanks girl! I whine a lot on here but honestly I’m fine lol. It’ll all work out. I don’t know if she served him because the courts are backlogged, so I don’t even think she has her papers back. He’s in hardcore manipulative overdrive though. She did tell one brother, and he basically said he wants her to be happy but he doesn’t want to know any details and he expects them both to be civil. And thanks! I’m trying not to get ahead of myself, but whatever this is with this guy is just what I needed right now.

I’m pro listen to your body. If it wants to sleep, then sleep. Esp if you don’t have to be anywhere.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry your stepdad is being an ass and that the courts are crazy slow. I’m glad that what you’ve got with this guy is exactly what you need rn <3

In general I am also pro-listen to your body, but I think part of my fatigue is actually lack of activity. I barely move, I don’t do things that take any real mental or physical energy. Re-organizing my survival closet the other day (carrying bags of canned food downstairs, rolling up sleeping bags, and organizing cans and other food in the closet) was probably the most physical activity I’ve had in weeks. That’s depressing lol. I do the grocery shopping once a week so that entails plenty of walking but it’s just slow walking, I’m not trying to plow down granny in aisle 2. Other than that I sit at home on my phone, lie down on my phone, or drive to SO’s house and sit or lie down with him. Anyway, point being, I think my body isn’t getting what it needs/is so used to not needing to function on a level higher than “you sit and lie down all day and do nothing productive”. I think I need to force myself to move through the fatigue and be more active, and that will actually reduce my fatigue over time. 

On another note, I’m struggling with SO’s lack of sex drive and my very high one, though part of my high sex drive right now is definitely my hormones trying to get me pregnant :rofl: but mine has always been higher. It’s just that lately his hasn’t just been low, it’s been nonexistent. He’s only been doing it to make me happy because I get all mopey and I feel bad because obviously I don’t want to pressure him into doing something he doesn’t want to do but at the same time it’s really hard mentally when you’re not used to being turned down constantly. I think it might be because he’s so overwhelmed and mentally burnt out and depressed. He’s seeing a doctor in a few days to get on depression meds. 

Speaking of BD, I’ve still been managing to get it about every 2 days lately which is more than the usual just because I’ve been able to see SO more often. Despite the diaphragm, you bet your booty I’m counting out the number of days sperm could potentially be alive until/what day I’d have to ovulate by to get pregnant. The hormones be cray. I mean, they’ve always been nutty, but I genuinely thought I would have no trouble with not doing something dumb like pulling out my diaphragm early etc, and I have discovered that the temptation is definitely there and definitely strong. Not strong enough to give in to, of course, because I would feel incredibly guilty (cuz it’s immoral) and be unable to lie about it. But _Lordy_ are the hormones trying me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae I get that. I hate when people tell you to push through and you’ll feel better, but honestly it’s so true. Maybe just start with a short 10-20 minute walk every day? I started with 20m every morning, and now my body craves it and I’m walking closer to 40-60m. But I have dogs and elevated ldl as a motivator. Otherwise nothing would have changed.

And yes. I remember the early 20s hormones. I’m glad you’re able to see SO and be active on a regular basis! Your thoughts and feelings are perfectly normal though for someone who hopes to be a mom one day. Hang in there!

afm in a weird spot with the boy. He texted me as soon as he got home and we’ve been cute texting like always. We’ve both been clear about wanting more privacy for third date, but I told him I’m not ready to have him at my place. He was super supportive as always and made a comment about me going to his. So I told him my schedule and that my friend is open to sitting again, but he hasn’t asked. He was so quick to set date 2, and we both clearly want a date 3. I don’t know if it’s his living sitch or because I won’t have him over or because he knows I don’t have cas bd so he doesn’t want to pressure me or maybe he’s just worried we’ll do it before I’ve gone a full cycle on my bcp. Idk. So frustrating. I’d just feel better if he set a date or told me what the stall is about.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry his drive isn't matching yours. Sounds like depression is affecting his drive. Hope he gets some help from his appt. 

Dobby maybe he is overanalyzing you suggesting his place and not yours or he's in a mass cleaning spree lol? I dunno, I'm really bad at the whole dating thing lol I do think he still likes you though. 


Omg the cheesecake turned out really well. I made a choclate ganache and placed some mini reeeses cups on top. I won't fix too often but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg that looks heavenly!!!!! I drooled a little.

Thanks <3. He asked to call me tonight, so I’m hoping maybe he’ll ask then? I know he’s old school and prefers to talk details over the phone. He did say he cleared the backyard today, but honestly we just had a bad storm so that’s probably wishful thinking. I know people will text even if they’re over it, but I don’t imagine he’d call if he was.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it’s too cold here to go on walks really, I mean, people do it, but they’re bundled up in coats and we don’t have sidewalks. I do have a treadmill, perhaps I could start walking on that in the morning and listen to some music. Unfortunately I lack a strong motivator, that’s always been my issue. I have a gym membership but I haven’t gone since September. My classes went until 5:15 last semester so I’d get out, eat dinner, and it’d be dark and cold. I hate going to the gym when it’s dark and cold. Or cold in general. This semester I just have 2 classes a week from 1-3:30 and an online class. My clinical will vary by my preceptor’s schedule, once I actually get a preceptor. I could potentially get breakfast, go to the gym, shower, have lunch, go to class. Or I could go after class if I slept in. But since it’s cold my motivation will be low. Once it warms up I’ll probably be more willing to traverse campus to get to my car. 
My weather app for reference:

I checked the San Francisco weather... I’m very jealous. 

I hope the call with the guy goes well. Hopefully he just got busy or was anxious... or panic cleaning his house :rofl:

Flueks that cheesecake looks sooooo good. I love Reese’s. BnB needs a drool emoji lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel you. Motivation is tough. I know I rolled my eyes at anybody who told me to walk until it became a legit health issue. Hopefully you find your spark <3

Haha yeah I was about to say it was 46 the other day and I put on my heaviest jacket and wore sweatpants over my jeans cuz I was too cold :rofl:

lol panic cleaning :rofl: I’ll keep you ladies updated


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - That cheesecake looks gooood. Might have to give that recipe a try. :)
And girls look so cute. Definitely see a family resemblance. 

Dobby- Glad the hear date number 2 went well. :) How'd the phone call go?

shae - I used to have a much higher sex drive when I was in my early 20's, but SO would turn me down a fair amount. Then we switched several years later and now we're parents and he usually goes to bed after I'm already asleep. Oh well. lol
And what you said about tiredness from lack of movement sounds a lot like SO. He's always falling asleep on the couch (even while sitting up), or at the computer if he's not working. But he also has like zero drive to be active and he's a big guy. I get not wanting to go for walks in the cold. I took the boys out several times in March when everything shut down and we were definitely bundled up. Then I got lazy, and didn't want Matthew to get too used to sleeping in the stroller. There's not much stopping me now except still not wanting Matthew to sleep in the stroller a lot, plus his nap time is my chill/get a couple chores done time.

Re: MS. I had the same thing as you, Dobby. Sick on an empty stomach. My hunger would go from zero to 100 in a snap and if I didn't eat ASAP, I was gonna be sick. I had to keep granola bars in my purse and at work. I threw up once with Alex in my 3rd tri from food poisoning and once with Matthew cuz I waited too long to eat and threw up a few spoonfuls of cereal. My mom said she had nothing with me, but did with my sister.

AFM, we had a scary incident yesterday. I gave the boys a bath and got Matthew all dry and PJ'd first. SO came upstairs, got him and brought him back down. I get Alex out and start getting him dressed. I hear a creak in the stairs and think SO is coming back up, but I don't hear anything else. Keep dressing Alex and then hear "a sack of potatoes" falling down the stairs, followed by Matthew screaming. I race down the stairs, but SO gets there first. He fell asleep on the couch and forgot to close the baby gate. Best guess, Matthew climbed up between 6-12 steps and fell down uncarpeted stairs. He obviously felt bad, but WT actual F? It's unfortunate when other people have to get hurt for someone to learn a lesson. Thankfully, Matthew seemed fine after he calmed down. No cuts or bumps or bruises. He is super lucky. This also happened to be the 5 year anni of my dad passing. So, he must've been watching over him.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol at 46 degrees, these days if it’s above 40 I leave the house in a hoodie. However, it’s totally about what you’re used to. During fall if it got down to the 40s I needed my heavy jacket. During summer if it got down to 60 I needed a jacket. Now that my body has adjusted to it being in the 30s all the time, the 40s is nothing (unless it’s super windy or something), and in the spring, 60 degrees means a t-shirt and jeans, maybe even shorts. It’s all relative. So, as much as I’d like to give you the standard New Englander “lol you think that’s cold? WEAK” I know damn well I’d be the same way if I lived in the Bay Area. 
Re: exercise, I originally was competing with SO by # of gym days, which helped. Unfortunately COVID hit 2 weeks into our competition, and he’d been using his college gym, so he doesn’t actually have one right now. I seriously need a gym buddy. Once we get an apartment together, hopefully we’ll be able to go together for motivation. It’s just frustrating, because in September it seemed like I was going backwards, I couldn’t do as much weight as I did before, and I hadn’t been building up muscle yet before, I’d only gone 2 weeks. It’s hard to power through regressions. 

Pretty I’m so glad Matthew is okay, that’s so scary! Thank goodness he had his guardian angel (guardian grandpa? Angel grandpa?) looking after him. <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae you’re so funny. You always crack me up. But yeah this whole pandemic has really thrown a wrench at things. Hopefully once it’s over, you’ve finished school, and (like you said) you and SO move in together then things will perk up both sexually and physically.

Pretty omg :hugs: that is scary. I’m glad he’s alright though!

AFM call was so sweet. He was so energetic and talked a lot about his family. Just overall seemed more comfortable. He said a few cute things. He called while both hockey and basketball games were going on, and I made a crack about how shocked I was. Without missing a beat and in the sweetest, straight tone this guy says, “Of course, you’re important to me.” And then I made it hella awkward by being way to into that comment lol. And then I got the sense that he is not emotionally ready to dtd/is super busy with work hence the stall on date 3. And I felt bad for pressuring him. So I sent a sappy text that I regret about appreciating how respectful he is and that I want to be equally respectful of any boundaries he has as well. He didn’t respond and that makes a first time he didn’t send me a goodnight text. Which could just be that he was working and fell asleep. But I’m just going to let that text breathe and let him text me first today. Hopefully =\


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad the call went well. Hopefully he’ll text soon.

I’m definitely not going on a walk today lol

It’s annoying how hard it is to get a good picture of snow as it comes down.

OPKs still negative. Cervix has risen, but still firm, CM still creamy. Hopefully that’ll change soon. I am very impatient lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad he called you and it went well for the most part. I always felt awkward talking to guys on the phone. I hope he texts back this morning.

Shae oh yeah when I'd visit my dad and bro in WI, I'd get acclimated to their cold weather and come home to TN and want to wear shorts in 40 or 50 degree weather. I do prefer mild Temps for any season though. I haven't paid much attention to weather though.

It's too cold for me to get the girls out to play and me walking. Really worried more about E getting too cold. 

Pretty that is terrifying. I'm glad he's okay though. Also, I'm sorry about the loss of your father, it sounds like he was watching out for Matthew.


Thanks everyone about the cheesecake. I'm pretty proud of it as I've never made a real cheesecake, I only the silly box kind. It turned out really well. I'm going to have DH drop off two slices to my mom and step-dad as he (not DH) has covid and my mom has a sweet tooth. He's just going to leave it on their porch and then text once he's back in his truck.


----------



## pacificlove

Pretty, accidents happen, maybe hubby thoughtnhe closed it but it didn't latch? Glad to hear Matthew isn't worse for wear. From personal experience babies do seem to "bounce" quite well. 
I remember cooking, hands deep in some raw meats and the boys playing in their room. I hear the door a few times i shout "don't play with the door" thinking they were playing with their room door. So I start cleaning my hands only to hear a "thud thud" I sprint to see the basement door open. Ds1 had opened it (and it's a difficult round knob) as I got there ds2 hat just hit the concrete at the bottom of the wooden stairs. He literally used his head as the break. Thankfully it was a superficial scratch and a few bruises. Ds one learned a lesson of "don't open doors or brother goes doing doing down the stairs" he was just as shocked. 
Don't blame yourself or SO

Dobs, sounds like you and your guy might have to have a talk about expectations on doing the deed ;) is it off the table for him or you?

Shae: that picture is beautiful! Post card quality maybe? 
As for walking or working out. I have no motivation on my own.. having and taking my dogs has really been the best motivator for me. Especially when the weather is "bad" as no one else is out there to bug me and I can give the dog more off leash time at times as there tend to me less bikers in the rain :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Shae! That's so pretty!!!! I'm sure it's probably not the most fun to live in, but it's gorgeous! And I know the science behind everything, but it's so cool how like it can be so sunny and warm here but it's snowing over there. Ah nature. FXed O comes soon!

Flueky that's really sweet of you guys to drop that off for them. Hopefully it's the pick me up they need. Sending positive recovery thoughts for your stepdad!

Re DTD so we've definitely had a lot of innuendo and we both very clearly want it. There was definitely some *ahem* tent pitching at the park during our last date. And definite moments where he caught his hands going for a wander and had to like restrain himself. It was really cute. I was very upfront with him on our second phone call after a few PG texts that I haven't DTD in over 3 years, and I'm not one to have casual BD/ BD tends to be very emotional for me. So I won't enjoy it if I don't have a personal connection to the other party. He also knows that I don't want to DTD without having waited a full cycle on my bcp. He said he respected that, and he's kept all of conversations PG or PG-13. I did finally ask him last night about his history, and he said he hasn't DTD in a year and that was with his last relationship. I had also made a comment about running him a bath after a stressful day (and not like r rated just like who doesn't like a freaking bubble bath post stressful day at work?!) and he said let's start in the hot tub where there's a little more clothing involved. Which was the first like stop sign I got from him when there's been innuendo. Usually he's stopping himself LMFAO. So I'm getting the sense that he's in the same headspace as me? Which scares me because I didn't know he was looking at this on a more potential for something serious level. I really honestly thought this was just casual for him. And it makes me think that he isn't just here to BD and quit because he knows he could get in my pants today if he wanted. Like I ran away from the dude when he kissed me because I got so turned on lol. And then he kissed me again and I literally just melted into him. So he knows he could get it any day, any time hahahaha


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry to hear your stepdad has COVID, I hope he has a speedy recovery! I’ve never made cheesecake before, I’ll have to try it at some point.

PL we have a large fenced in backyard, so we just let the dog out through the porch door to run around and pee. Since we don’t need to take her on walks, we just don’t. She can run around unsupervised. Occasionally we’ll go out with her and throw a ball around, but she never really mastered fetch, so she kinda just chases the ball and then chews on it for a while, or doesn’t know what to do next.

Dobs shoveling snow and cleaning it off my car isn’t fun, but it’s still gorgeous. I’ll never get tired of watching the snow gently fall. There was no storm warning so I wasn’t expecting the snow, they don’t put out a warning if less than 2 inches is expected I think. It was only like 1/2 an inch today. So I’ll have to clean off my car tomorrow, but I’m not in a hurry so it’s fine.

I think it’s great that you guys are in the same headspace about being cautious and moving slowly in a physical sense, but also being attracted to each other enough that you have to hold yourself back.
I wish SO still acted that attracted to me :/ he promises I’m still his type and all that, it’s not me, he just isn’t interested in anybody at all, there’s zero sexual interest whatsoever. It’s just really hard when I’m so used to him being all over me and it’s devolved into me having to convince him to have sex.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol only half an inch of snow. Literally never snowed a day in my life anywhere I’ve lived. Love it! I hear you with the dog and backyard situation. Sounds like time for a more hyper dog that needs long walks! :rofl: ;)

to be fair Shae, it’s new and we both haven’t gotten it in a loooong time. I’m sure this handsy phase will die out quickly. I know it’s hard, but there are a lot of external factors and stress right now beyond both of your control. Hang in there. Keep that line of communication open. Big hugs.

you may also be right with the panic cleaning because he was clearing out the backyard again yesterday haha and he had hinted it was partially in prep to have me over


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it’s so funny how different it is across the country. 1/2 an inch wouldn’t even get a 2 hour delay for public schools here. They go based on when the snow is starting and stopping too, so if we get like 6 inches but it stops at night, they might just do a 2 hour delay the next morning to allow for good plowing. If it’s snowing all day and it’s more than like 4 inches, we’ll have a snow day. If snow doesn’t start until 12 pm or later we’ll have an early release at like 11-12. My college mostly goes with the local public schools but not always.

I’ve driven to clinical in the snow, I drove to high school in the snow. Never in more than a few inches though. My car doesn’t handle snow well despite being AWD, and I always forget to account for increased stopping distance. My tires always slide a bit when I stop in snow/ice. I legit have had so many nightmares of breaking and still going straight into the intersection, even without snow :rofl: luckily that hasn’t actually happened, just once I slid a little into a backroad intersection that wasn’t busy. I did do a 180 once in the snow though, that was terrifying. I crashed my car in the snow the next day. Since then 2nd gear has been my friend. I can’t drive manual but my car has like sport mode which is partial manual, it won’t let you go into a gear that will break the car, it’ll take over. So I can put it in 2nd while driving slowly through snow, the car will go into a higher gear if I don’t tell it otherwise.

We were definitely very handsy in the beginning of the relationship. When it’s new, the hormones are flying and everything is on level 10000. I don’t mean to be all jealous lol, I was just struggling with that last night. I’m really happy that you’re getting that. I talked to SO about it briefly last night. He has his doctors appointment today I think, and if depression meds don’t help (he was gonna use one that doesn’t decrease sex drive) he said he might see a doctor about the issue. He feels really bad about it.

Lol at the panic cleaning. If you managed to keep your house clean during COVID, you’re a saint, so I expect most people would need to do some panic cleaning.


----------



## shaescott

Welp SO got an email with the zoom link for his appt for depression meds that said 2 pm and he got on at 2 pm and nobody was there. Turns out the appointment was supposed to be at 1. So no clue how much longer we’ll have to wait for a new appointment. This doctor doesn’t have a proper office apparently. I’m very annoyed because I am not dealing with the whole situation well at all, I’m like bawling every night so that’s lovely :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

Covid cleaning.. hmm. I have started to tackle our backyard again. However it's supposed to snow this weekend.. like WTF! We already had our annual snow fall at Christmas time!

Did I mention we moved in October/November? Essentially we live in my parents legal suit now with the intent to buy their house in 2-3 years when they are ready to downsize. We love the neighborhood and schools here. So with that we are doing some of the maintenance and upkeep of the house now... Spent a few hours ripping out invasive ivy today to get my frustrations out.. and taking the shears to overgrown bushes. 
So frustrated with this hole covid shit because now thanks to restrictions I may not be able to get our pup.. I just want to cry.


----------



## shaescott

PL I’m surprised, I thought it would snow more often in Canada. It’s snowed several times already here in New England, though only 2 big storms. Is it a west coast thing? Also were you the one who lived on an island and had to take the ferry to the mainland? If so, did you move to the mainland to live at this new place? 

I’m glad you were able to get lots of maintenance done. Our house is never not cluttered, but my mom has been on a cleaning/organizing frenzy this month. She’s been cleaning all the junk out of bathrooms and reorganizing the kitchen. She had me go through our giant food cabinet and get rid of everything expired. It was overflowing before, and now it’s not. The oldest I found was expiring in 2016 on the top shelf we always ignored. SO jokes that our house could be on Hoarders because of how cluttered it is. It’s not actually on that level, of course. We don’t have piles of junk and it’s not like we can’t walk around our living room, kitchen, dining room, etc. The only place you can’t really walk through is my bedroom, I really need to clean it lol. It’s just boxes of college stuff on my floor. 

What happened with the restrictions? I’m so sorry, I hope you can still get your puppy, I know how much you’ve wanted her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man I clean every day and it's a mess. And I can never keep up on the laundry or dishes! I don't even understand. It's just the two of us!

PL that's really cool that you're going to buy from them! I agree with Shae, what happened with the pup? I can't say I am well versed in rules about dogs and quarantines. Is the breeder local enough that you can physically go get her with a contactless situation? Or like minimal contact even? Hope it works out!

Shae so sorry he missed his appointment. That's really hard. I wish I had something amazing to say to make it better. 

Sorry for not being more detailed. Been up since 3:30, stepped in poo, A broke the humidifier (which I just filled last night so water EVERYWHERE and the carpet is soaked)... so I'm in a mood lol. In boy news, he didn't outright ask me out for V-day. But he did drop the V word. Which like why bring up giving me a valentine if you don't have V-day on the brain and intention to spend it with me? In any case, I have secured a babysitter just in case hahaha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Finally putting date 3 on the books *happy dance*

oh and A finally said mommy and his name for the first time!!!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yay for date 3 and go A! That’s awesome! Sorry about the dehumidifier and the poop though.

Yesterday SO and I BD’d at like 3 am and in the morning I went to put in my temp and he sees my app and goes “uh oh, it says use protection!” And I was like “yeah? It’s said that for a week, I told you last week ‘today is the last green Day until after I ovulate’. We used the diaphragm, that’s protection” and he was like “why didn’t you remind me?” And I was like “uh I figured you’d remember?” And he was like “no, if I knew I would’ve used a condom” soooo oops, sorry babe. Not my fault he didn’t pay attention though, I’d been telling him regularly “I still haven’t ovulated” so that’s not on me.

On a similar note, yesterday afternoon I was frustrated that it was taking so long to O and thought maybe it’s taking too long for my estrogen to rise, so I bought an herbal supplement on Amazon that’s supposed to help that... and this morning my LH starts to rise :dohh: It’s not positive yet but the ratio is over 0.5 and last cycle once I got above 0.5 it kept going up from there and I got a + the next morning. So maybe + LH late tonight or early tomorrow? We’ll see. That would put my BD at O-3 but there’s only a 6% chance of the diaphragm failing so I shouldn’t get my hopes up.

I was at target with my best friend yesterday evening (I moved back to school yesterday afternoon and she goes there too) and we were going through the baby section looking at all the adorable newborn clothes and the swings and cribs and ahhhhh so cute and little! I sat on a glider I really liked the feel of but for some reason it had no tag on it so no clue what brand it even was. I discovered I’m not a huge fan of the swivel thing, it’s cool to be able to turn and all but when I sat down it immediately started to swivel and it was like whoooaa there. Unfortunately it seems most gliders are also swivel ones so I’m just gonna have to deal.


----------



## shaescott

My app is having trouble telling if this test is positive or not, it’s giving me a range of numbers from like 0.80 to 1.24 for the ratio each time I try, so I’m enlisting the BnB line readers for my OPK lol. This is all the same test, just multiple pics of it. Do you guys think it’s positive or just barely not quite there?


Also clearly I was wrong about my surge not being until tonight or tomorrow morning cuz either way it’s happening now or in the next few hours lol


----------



## pacificlove

Shae, that looks positive to me.. 

Dobs, Yay on next date!
pups are doing well! 2 weeks old now and I have word from the breeder I will get one. There is still a good chance I won't be able to get it due to distance and closed borders though... I never had anxiety issues, but mine is through the roof! Definitely hoping for the best!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Looks positive to me. Early positive but positive.

I mean you told him you hadn’t Oed. And you had your diaphragm like you said so it wasn’t unprotected. It happens.

PL hopefully it works out. I know CA just lifted some major restrictions despite numbers being crazy. Fxed

I just cried for 20m over stupid crap. Hugs. I think the hormones in my bcp are messing with my mood


----------



## shaescott

PL oh boy I didn’t know they were doing strict border closings in Canada. Here they have guidelines and say you have to quarantine if you’re coming from certain states, except commuters to surrounding states, but I haven’t seen like a checkpoint or anything, I go from MA to NH and back weekly for school. It’s just not enforced. To be fair, our COVID numbers are terrible, so it’s not like our method is working. Luckily, I get my first vaccine in 2 days since through my school I’m considered a front line healthcare worker in NH. Anyway, hopefully you’re still able to get the puppy despite any COVID stuff. 
I can understand being very anxious, I would be too. I have anxiety at my baseline (I didn’t even realize for years, I thought it was normal) but it’s totally functional etc at baseline (which is how I didn’t realize). I don’t have difficulty functioning unless I’m having acute anxiety due to some stressor, and me not functioning mostly just consists of frequent crying episodes and having a hard time thinking about anything but the stressor. Sometimes the stressor isn’t just one thing though, it can be a culmination of things leading me to be living in a state of constant anxiety (higher than baseline). But anyway, basically everyone experiences some form of acute anxiety at some point, and it just plain sucks. I’m sorry you’re dealing with that (and that I basically type every thought that comes into my head, my responses are so long I’m so sorry :rofl:)

Dobs I’m sorry about the hormone troubles. My first 2 weeks off the IUD were rough. I think a lot of it is just the change in hormones itself, no matter what the change is (though of course different changes can have different issues associated with them). This could be totally wrong but I thought the pill basically tricked your body into thinking it was pregnant with the hormones, so I wonder if that causes mood problems since pregnancy is known to have that issue. But that could be way off base. 

The OPK didn’t get darker from there, just lighter. Last cycle I only had one positive OPK as well and it wasn’t a giant positive, it was just slightly darker than the control. I wonder if that’s just how my LH surges work :shrug:

SO isn’t mad or anything, he said he just forgot cuz he’s never had to worry about that before. He’s acting not very worried, unlike me. I’m going back and forth from being stressed about maybe getting pregnant and praying to get pregnant :dohh: oh, hormones. Gotta love them.


----------



## shaescott

My temp spiked this morning so I’m officially in the TWW. Idk whether to consider my ovulation day as today or yesterday, because I don’t know if it happened before or after midnight. More likely to be after since I had my positive LH at noon yesterday but idk. 

I know it’s way too early to be symptom spotting (although some people claim they’ve had pre-implantation symptoms) but my God was I thirsty this morning. Normally when I get up in the morning I’m not thirsty, I just want my cup of coffee because it’s my routine. I got to the dining hall and I suddenly felt like if I didn’t get water in me ASAP I was gonna pass out, so I surprised the drink lady when I asked for ice water instead of my usual coffee with cream and 10 sugars :haha: my overanalyzing brain is like “your body is demanding more fluid because pregnant women have an additional 2 L of blood volume” which I’m sure would not be a thing the day of conception, so I need to chill tf out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol we’ve all been there. I’m sure once I’m active again I’ll start flipping the eff out with symptom spotting even though my bcp has only failed me once and that was my own fault for ignoring a drug interaction warning. Glad you got your temp spike! Could be your surge is more efficient that mine is lol. I do tech have pcos so my lh doesn’t always cooperate and can drag lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh yeah, I was worse with symptom spotting when on BCPs and the first few years of having my IUD. I think I had like two times in those first few years where I for sure thought I was 100% pregnant (obviously I was not), usually it was more like “could I be pregnant? Oh geez maybe I’m pregnant...”. But most cycles have been the latter. I’ve had more in the past few years where I’ve been fairly confident I was not pregnant, so that’s an improvement, but that was with the IUD which I had grown to trust. I think unless condoms are used with the diaphragm I’m always going to be symptom spotting like crazy. 

According to Dr. Google, there’s a wide range of what’s normal for LH surges. They can be super quick or across multiple days, they can have one peak, two peaks, or plateau. The normal level at the peak is also a wide range, and since OPKs are set to a specific threshold, some people won’t get strong positives or in some cases any positives at all because their peak value wasn’t high enough. That doesn’t necessarily mean anything’s wrong. So I wouldn’t necessarily say my surge was more efficient, it’s possible but both short and long surges are normal, so :shrug: Although of course your PCOS makes it more likely that it’s less efficient than mine. 

I do think my estrogen was low this cycle. I got very very little EWCM, far less than usual. I’m probably still going to use that pro-estrogen herbal supplement I got next cycle (if I’m not pregnant), it can make your estrogen rise more efficiently and make ovulation earlier (not abnormally so, but like day 14 instead of 20 like I’ve been having), if it does what it claims, that is. Hopefully that would give me more EWCM (at least like a normal level).

I had a slightly wild day. I smuggled a guinea pig into my dorm room and back out again a few hours later because my best friend’s guinea pig has a URI and is on antibiotics and needed a dose at noon, and my friend had a nursing sim lab that made her unable to give the dose even close to on time. It went smoothly though, and I wasn’t caught, so it all worked out.


----------



## shaescott

This is what I did today!



I have a headache which could be unrelated or from the vaccine. Otherwise I’m doing fine. 

I wasn’t excessively thirsty today, so I think yesterday was just a fluke.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad you were able to get your vaccine! Also glad things worked out with the guinea pig. I had a friend once smuggle a puppy to a fairly small lecture once. She was like we have to sit in the back today then started bottle feeding it in her purse. I guess it was having trouble nursing, so her parents tasked her with bottle feeding.

I’m super tired so I read your post but long a** day. That’s all I got


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh wow, a puppy in lecture, that’s crazy. I hope she wasn’t noisy? I was worried the guinea pig would wheek a bunch but she actually didn’t at all, my friend said she didn’t expect her to wheek because she was away from her 3 guinea pig friends/adopted siblings which made her sad, and she’s quiet when she’s sad. Thank goodness, because I didn’t need my suitemate hearing pig noises coming from my room, especially when I wasn’t there (since she didn’t need supervision at all in her playpen). That would’ve been less than ideal. 

No worries, it was a long ass post to respond to, especially when tired. I hope you get good sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Talked to my usual gyn. And yup the hormones in my current bcp are totally different from the one I requested. I’m low key pissed at the gyn who put in the order. I did get new pills today thankfully my gyn was all over it. Just not sure how to go about switching from one to the other. She wants me to immediately stop the ones I am on cuz honestly it’s really f*ed up how I’m feeling. I feel out of body. My moods are extreme with no valid triggers. But I’m worried if I just up and switch mid pack I’ll have annoying breakthrough bleeding vs if I just wait to Sunday, go on inactive week, then start the new one.


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs I'd be pissed too.. hope you have an easy transition to the correct BCP!

Shae, lol on the guinea pig and I am super happy for you to get the vaccine! Our rollout here is slow and thanks to my age I'll be near the tail end of it.. I won't expect to receive my first shot until Late August! 
Canada has strict border restrictions, we haven't let anyone in but Canadians, permanent residents, or their immediate family for a very very long time now.. on arrival 14 days quarantine! Other countries you can do a covid test 5 days into quarantine to cut it short.. well not here and it sucks.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes, that’s awful about the bcp switch. I’m glad your usual gyn is fixing it. I’d say it depends on just how much it’s f*ing you up. Your mental health is more important than a little breakthrough bleeding, so you have to decide if you really need off this ASAP for your own stability or if you can wait until Sunday. Personally, I’d side with your gyn on stopping them immediately. 

PL that’s rough with the restrictions. I understand why they’re there of course, but it still sucks. 
I only got the vaccine because I’m considered a frontline healthcare worker since I do clinicals in the hospital. For some reason there’s zero appts until April and I need my second dose in 3 weeks... I’m hoping it’s just because they’re low on stock and they’ll get more appointments soon when more doses are shipped in. 
My arm was a little sore before I went to bed but when I woke up the soreness was gone, so it was actually less painful than a flu shot by a lot (in my experience). I hope they’re able to speed up the rollout up in Canada. 

AFM I finally got my capstone placement/preceptor! It’s super close to my school and it’s a med/surg floor at the same hospital I was at last semester. Unfortunately, my preceptor works night shift, 7p-7a. RIP to my sleep schedule :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

PL yeah that’s rough. I assume general rules apply to animals as well?

Shae dang hope you get that appointment. I’m surprised they didn’t just book it and cross their fingers. That’s what’s happening here :rofl: congrats on the placement! Sorry about the schedule! :(

Thanks ladies. As long as I take a deep breath and tell myself it’s just the pills, I’m ok. I haven’t had any harmful thoughts, it’s just I feel honestly disconnected to my physical body. And things that should make me feel something, I feel numb. And then things that shouldn’t make me feel anything send me into a tizzy. I think I’ll be ok the couple more days, but if it gets super out of hand I’ll just stop sooner than Sunday. Hugs.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m just gonna switch tom cuz I’m losing my damn mind.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sounds like switching tomorrow is a good plan :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. In other good news, covid test came back neg. dunno if I mentioned A and I are sick. No fevers but his breathing got pretty bad and he needed his nebulizer for a couple of days. I wouldn’t feel comfortable having my bro over or going on my date without a negative Covid test. I do feel bad about having a cold though


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I don’t think you’d mentioned you were sick recently. I’m glad it’s not COVID! Poor A needing the nebulizer. I remember when I was little and I got sick my mom would have me use the nebulizer. I thought it was kinda fun with the vapor. I can still remember the sound it made. I haven’t used it in probably over a decade. 

I haven’t had a proper cold since early January 2020 (it was a nasty one, I was miserable). I assume you’re getting them because A is in daycare?

I didn’t sleep last night, I only was able to nap after breakfast until 1 pm. I have homework due at midnight and all I want to do is sleep. I’m tempted to sleep until 9:45-10 and then get up and do it, because I’m wasting time lying here tired on my phone lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I vote for do the homework then sleep without worry

Yeah it a double edged sword cuz he likes it but I hate that he’s so used to it. Yeah A started sounding croupy late Tuesday. I’ve been fatigued but officially woke up today with that sick taste in my throat. My brother and his gf still want to babysit, but I texted The Boy and he hasn’t responded. Which like I texted him cuz I didn’t want to catch him off guard by dropping it over the phone but ugh. I’d like to know where his head is at. There’s a chance I’ll wake up fine tomorrow but today I feel like 80%. Like if I saw him today I’d definitely think he’d get sick. Yeah def from daycare cuz we’re all the same. If our kid doesn’t have a fever, they go to school. So you get these stupid colds every so often. I’d say this is our second cold since he went back in August, so not too bad. Just awful timing.

also sure it’s in my head but day one on my new old bcp and I already feel lighter and happier


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I napped first, but I still got it in at 11:59 PM lol. Then I thought of a few more things to say 2 hours later and since it was a discussion post I can edit it, so I did and said “edited to add (because I thought of more stuff):”. Hopefully the Professor won’t be annoyed that I added stuff past the due time. I clearly marked it as edited, I’m not pretending I wrote that stuff before 11:59, so hopefully he won’t care. 

I hope The Boy responds soon, and I hope you both feel better tomorrow. I’m glad A hasn’t gotten too many colds. I’d get a fever (like a solid 102) about every two weeks from around the time I started daycare until I hit kindergarten. As soon as my mom got Tylenol in me I felt completely fine and the fever broke, but I couldn’t go to daycare because of the 24 hour rule. Not sure if it was me catching every virus in New England or if I had some immune thing, my mom discovered there’s some condition that can cause similar symptoms in the same age group, I don’t remember what it’s called though. 

I’m so glad you feel better with the switched bcp already! May very well be placebo, but it doesn’t really matter as long as you’re feeling better.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad you got both the nap and the work done! I’m sure your prof won’t care. My students know stuff is due end of school day but I don’t check it until 7 lol. So it’s really not due until 7.

He texted and called. We decided to postpone, which sucks but I feel like crap this morning so it was the right call. We had a great call as always and he said maybe we can get lunch during the week once I feel better. So hoping I feel better ASAP lol


----------



## shaescott

Went to target today to pick up a snow shovel since a big storm is coming tomorrow, and I was bad and grabbed a 3-pack of FRERs :haha: I’m not going to use one today because I’m only 6 dpo but I may start using them on Wednesday since that’s 9 dpo. I’m just too impatient to wait lol


----------



## pacificlove

Dobs sorry to hear you are sick, glad it isn't covid!
Hope you get that date soon! None of us have had a cold since people actually stay home now when sick, wash their hands and sanitize and wear masks... 

AFM.. Canada has tightened things around international travel so that has directly impacted me getting a puppy.. it's not happening anymore :( so heart broken again.


----------



## shaescott

PL I’m so sorry :( <3 :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

PL I’m so sorry about the puppy. Sending big hugs and I’ll keep praying the things change in the coming weeks.

Shae lol well just remind yourself how expensive they are. Could be more fun to make a baby fund? Like a swear jar but instead of putting money every time you swear you put money in every time you want to buy an EPT and then when you do ttc and get your bfp you can go baby stuff crazy? I just don’t want you pouring hundreds if not thousands into tests especially when you are using a reliable form of birth control.

I’m starting to feel better but I’m not feeling confident about where we’re at. We’ve only been talking for 4 weeks to the day, and I haven’t seen him in 2.... so if we can’t pull the trigger soon idk how much our foundation will really support.

Also mad at myself. I took my pill 2.5 hours late tonight because I thought I snoozed my alarm but I silenced it. So I went back to working and lost track of time expecting my alarm to go off after 8m.


----------



## shaescott

Dogs lol I’m not going to buy FRERs all the time, don’t worry, I have cheapies at home. I’m just not going back home until next weekend and there’s shipping delays in my area due to a big snow storm coming tomorrow+Tuesday, it would take forever for cheapies to arrive here if I ordered some. So I just grabbed a $12.99 3-pack to tide me over. I’m definitely not pouring thousands into tests. I’m sure I’ve hit over $100 over the past several years, but I’m not going to spend crazy money on FRERs every time I want to test. As for it being a reliable method... I mean, the efficacy rate over 12 months is only 86.3% with correct use (failure rate of 13.7% over 12 months according to the product website). So I’m not sure if it’s _that _reliable. And let’s be real here, I’m hoping it’s not very reliable. This is the biggest chance I’ve had to get pregnant since I became sexually active by a LOT. But of course, chances are higher that I won’t get pregnant. I just hope I will because I’m baby crazy and evolution brain has turned me to “reproduce NOW” mode. 

I’m probably just clueless but what do you mean by pulling the trigger re: the boy?

Sorry about the delay with the pill, but you still took it within a few hours, and it’s a combo pill right? So that’s not a huge deal. I totally understand how it’s stressful and frustrating, though.


----------



## shaescott

Oh I forgot to mention, when I went to target I picked up my snow shovel first, and I expected it to be in a box or something but nope, it was just a big ass shovel, so I had to carry it with me to the pregnancy test section and back to checkout. I was laughing internally wondering if anyone was looking at those two items with suspicion. Like “if that’s positive is she gonna use the shovel on the baby daddy?” My brain is weird. That is all.


----------



## shaescott

The snow storm today/tomorrow got downgraded from 7-15 inches to 7-12 inches. Definitely still glad I got that shovel. If it was 5 or under I could’ve just kicked the snow around my car out of the way, but my boots are not going to keep me dry in 12 inches, they are not tall enough. I’m sure those of you who’ve lived in snowy areas understand the suckage that is getting your lower pant legs soaked by snow and having numb legs for a while when you get inside and peel the wet pants off (unless you’ve always worn snow pants, in which case kudos to you, smart woman). I wonder if Dobs will read this in horror :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

SO’s mom just tested positive for COVID the day after visiting his 70 year old grandparents :dohh: sooo I can’t see him for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae oh no! Are his grandparents vaccinated or do they need to be tested as well? Hoping everyone has a smooth recovery! Sorry it puts your plans to see him on hold.

Yeah, just be careful lol. It's a slippery slope and you already broke the seal. I just don't want you to repeat my mistakes lol cuz honestly you sound a lot like me ten years ago. I don't think I got into the thousands until I started actually ttc, but yeah. Skip those brand names and keep the cheapies as much as possible. Re efficacy, I can't and won't pretend to know anything about diaphragms and their failure rates/what makes them fail. But I do skim your journal and I agree wholeheartedly with your recent assessment that the truth is your birth control method is reliable but you are hanging onto that small percentage because you want to be pregnant. And I totally get it because I was there at your age, too.

I didn't read the other posts cuz I have to run. Been busy today playing catch up on the work I usually do over the weekend on my free time. As far as pulling the trigger, I just meant that if we went a third week of not seeing each other then that's two weeks seeing other and three not. We'd have spent more time away than together. And I don't know that our "relationship" has enough of a foundation being as new as it is to survive going 3-4 weeks without actually having a date. But no need to worry because we set a date for later this week. He did offer up tomorrow, but I have the tiniest bit of congestion left so we put it out just a couple more days. Still not planning to BD. If he asks about V-day, I may be cliche and let him come over after A is asleep upstairs and do it then downstairs lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I don’t think they’re vaccinated. They’ll need to get tested in a few days. Too early to test now. I’m just sad because I won’t be able to see him on his birthday or Valentine’s Day. 

Lol oof, hitting me with that truth and logic :rofl: you’re not wrong though. 

I’m glad you guys scheduled another date! Hopefully things continue to go well!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh snap. I’m triple sorry! It’s hard enough going two weeks, but I didn’t put together that V-Day is within that timeframe and that his birthday was too. :(. I know ultimately dates are just dates and can be rainchecked/celebrated later but that doesn’t make it any easier to swallow.

lol well technically I’m just paraphrasing you back to you ;). But I’m also a dare to dream type so I get ya

Re snow lol that sounds miserable I’m sorry. I don’t even think we get that much rain. More power to you all. I can never leave CA lol

also lmfao at using the shovel on the baby daddy :rofl:

thanks! He’s been really sweet but yeah. We’ll see. This also gives me a couple days to try and loss this bloat/weight I gained being sick and eating all these calorie/carb/sodium filled soups lol. And so far so good with the bcp. I was just worried cuz in the past if I’m late taking it then I either cramp or bleed or both but looks like s’all good in the hood.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I didn’t even realize about the dates until a few hours later. 

Snow’s not all bad. I can hear students sledding on the green right now, at least that’s what I assume the intermittent screaming/laughter/yelling is in the middle of a snowstorm at 11 pm :rofl: honestly if I had a sled I might join them, but alas, I do not. 

Sorry about the bloat, but don’t forget that if he doesn’t love you when you’re bloated and have a little extra weight on you, he doesn’t deserve your time. But I totally relate to the body image issue of bloat. I like seeing my stomach when I first wake up, not so much after a meal :rofl: unless I’m constipated in which case I don’t want to see my stomach at any time of day. 
I’m glad you didn’t have any bleeding! I only bled if I missed more than one pill in a row, luckily. That only happened once.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww bummer perhaps time to invest in a sled? I’m too much of a scaredy cat though lol

I’m not worried about his opinion. Guys have always been attracted to me/used me because of my body. So if it bothers him that I’m bloated then I’m out. It’s my own trauma and my own insecurities. I’m not comfortable in my mom bod and I’m still 5-15 lbs heavier than I’d like to be. I don’t feel attractive when I look in the mirror. I also finally just started fitting back into juniors clothes, albeit medium vs small, and the clothes I tend to enjoy wearing have little room for bloat to still look the way I’d like to look. He always tells me I look great when we go out and it’s obvious he’s happy with my body (fully clothed anyway lol), but I’m not. And getting sick/the rain really mucked up there path I was on. I lose about 1-1.5 lbs a week but only took a weekend to gain back 3. Which wouldn’t bother me but I can see exactly where that 3 shows up on my body and I hate it. And I know it sounds insane because lots of women would love to be where I am, but when I know what my body could be and to see how far I am from it makes me insecure. And I do still get ptsd sometimes and hear my ex in my head popping off about parts of my body that I know I have no business being ashamed of. Anyway rambling. I’m really happy to have lost what I have in the last year, and I feel like my heart isn’t working as hard.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs we probably still have some really old sleds at my house, I just didn’t bring a sled to college lol. Haven’t used the sleds at my house since I was like 8 and decided to slide down my ice covered (not snow lol) driveway without gloves and was going very fast and tried to stop myself with my hands. My dad warned me it would hurt my hands really badly and told me not to do it, but I didn’t listen. That was a very bad day :rofl: But of course he was waiting at the bottom of the driveway to console me and my torn up hands. I’ve probably gone sledding twice since, and not at my house, but with friends and their sleds. It freaks me out, not having control, last time I was using my feet as brakes basically the whole way down. 

Re: weight/bloating, gotcha. I totally understand that. All my weight goes to my hips/butt/thighs and a little to my boobs, but not quite in the distribution I’d like, so I have hip dips. You can’t see them much when I’m wearing underwear, they disguise them, but I don’t like seeing my hips in the mirror without underwear on cuz of the obvious dip. I’m very much a pear shape since filling out. I used to care about thigh gaps and stuff when I was in high school, I starved myself down to 112 lbs at 5’8” and I still didn’t have a thigh gap, so clearly that wasn’t going to happen. I honestly like how I look now at 135 lbs way more than how I did at 112, I had much smaller boobs and a much smaller butt back then. However, I definitely still have parts I don’t like, like my hip dips I mentioned earlier. I don’t gain much weight in my stomach so I don’t have a pooch, but I don’t have a model’s flat stomach either, and I wish my stomach was at least toned-looking. My thighs also make my lower legs look tiny (which they are, to be fair) because weight goes to my thighs. Oh, and I have super wimpy arms. I literally use 5 lb weights at the gym for arms (and I haven’t gone since September). Though that’s for more isolated muscles, when I do the pull-up with assist, I generally can do like 50 lbs of my body weight for sets? I think. I’d have to jump to get myself into a chin-up without assist, and I can hold that for a while, though I’d really rather not :rofl: whereas I can do more like 75+ on the leg press (for sets, I could do much more for a single one of course). Anyway, point is, my arms are weak af. I don’t feel the need to lose weight because it won’t make a difference that I’d like, I’d lose my butt and boobs (boobs are the first to go when I lose a few lbs) and I can’t change my bone structure to get rid of the hip dips, it’s the trochanteric depression. There’s not really a muscle there to work out, only in surrounding areas, which won’t fix the issue. But I do wish I could be motivated enough to get in shape. Some abs and at least a little arm muscle would be really nice to have (and helpful in day to day life, really).
Anyway, I’m sorry your ex talked down on you about your body, that’s super shitty and you didn’t deserve that. I’m glad you’re now in a place where you won’t take that shit. Yay for personal growth!


----------



## shaescott

Hey everyone, just checking in! I hope you’ve all been having a good week!


----------



## Flueky88

I'm doing okay. Just a bit busy. Been stressing about my milk supply so I'm not going to track, just try to make better choices and see how that goes. I actually stepped on the scales and have lost more so I think I just needed a little help to make better choices MOST of the time. I still have sweet cravings like crazy. Non scale victory is pants are fitting better. I still wear the maternity jeans, mainly because I don't have time to get in the storage container and find my others. Sadly before I was trying to lose weight the maternity jeans were getting awfully tight so the fact that they fit better is nice. 

Girls are good. V is fully potty trained, yay! So happy to have 2 in diapers and not 3. I can't wait for just one in diapers. S is doing well and E is pretty good baby. She is my unicorn sleeper, minus the bedsharing part. She has been going to bed around 9ish and wakes around 4 for first feed. I am able to put her in swing to sleep at 9ish and then just bring her to bed with me once I'm ready. 

Sad about going back to work in just under a month now. I also found out that a coworker in my department, her son committed suicide at the start of the week. I feel so awful for her. I don't know about losing a child but I know how it feels to lose someone you love dearly to suicide. It is a different kind of grief, not saying it's worse than others but there are other factors of guilt added to the grieving process. Anyways, I text her to let her know I'm here if she needs someone to talk to.


----------



## DobbyForever

Long week of playing work catch up + boy (not really drama) drama + tired. I need a vacation


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I'm sorry to hear that things aren't going as smoothly as you like with your milk. I wish there was something I could say other than I'll be sending positive vibes. I went through a lot with A and my ex, but I think the worst of it was dealing with my poor supply/ poor nutrition in what little milk I did produce. So I feel you.

Congrats on the weight loss/body change! Always such a great feeling when your clothes start to fit you better/feel looser. And big congrats on being fully potty trained!!!! So exciting! Almost as exciting as consistent night's sleep! Woot! You go super mom!

That is so hard. I'm sure she appreciates the text. Sorry about having to go back to work. I hope the transition goes well both in the mom sense and the work sense. Big hugs!

Shae how are you doing/ feeling? I see your ticker says you're 13 dpo. Have you been testing? Not gonna lie I haven't read anything not on this page. This week has kicked my ass.

AFM the work week was crazy because I Was sick all weekend and did none of my usual prep. So I was just struggling to stay afloat every day. Parents sent a handyman over yesterday to fix a bunch of stuff in my house. There's still a bunch of stuff left, but I'm really pleased with everything he got done because it was just sad to have my kid around all this broken barely functioning stuff.

Re boys: oh damn. Long story short so much damn drama
*The Boy:* Is now on my shit list. We had a great date Thursday and made plans for V-day, but since then he's been weird. His texts are farther in between. Yesterday he missed both good morning and good night. So I finally told him that I noticed a change and if i'm overanalyzing then fine but if I'm not then he needs to communicate with me. But at this point, there's not valid reason for him to go cold fish on me so I don't know that I'd take any apology. I was sad about it. Almost cried but oh well. I won't be surprised if he goes full ghost. Luckily we hadn't BD yet so at least I don't feel like a complete blow up.
*New Boy:* My friend and I had happy hour, and she was not having a good week either so she came over to my place and drank a little too much more. So she decides to play matchmaker because "wouldn't it be great if my best girl friend and my best guy friend got together!" He's a single dad and seems to have it together in life. True to my friend's description he is acting like a genuinely nice guy. But I am hesitant because he lives farther east and I'm trying to creep my way back west, shallow but his job and education isn't really in line with the expectations of my family, and he has a 9 year old son and you know how I feel about coming into something with a kid older than A let alone another boy. I'm not writing him off just yet. We are going out on Tuesday.
*Hot Boy:* This one is just for fun. So dunno if I told you about how my boss joked about hiring a hot guy for me because he met his wife at work? Lol. Well I went to work the other day but I forgot my class keys. I didn't have time to go home/ who wants to drive 30m over keys. So I went to find the custodian. Well, our day custodian just retired and I knew we had hired a new female custodian. I saw her and she ignored me. Eye roll. So I was about to give up when I hear another custodian in the MPR who I know will let me in my room. I'm about to ask him then all of a sudden this guy pops up next to me waiting the floors and is like hey can I help you. I tell him I need to get in my room and he's about to stop waxing but the other guy is like nah I'll do it. So this hot guy says my name is _ and I'm the new custodian. And I turn into a freaking giggling, can't form sentences idiot. And then later I had to go do some stuff in the material pick up area and he sees me and waves and I nearly died inside. So I text my boss "I see we have a new custodian" and he's like oh yeah he's a great kid. Working really hard and really stepping up. He's local and his family has a long history in the area. And I'm like yup seems super nice. So while I know I shouldn't shit where I eat, I am gonna ask for his number. Which, to be fair, I had the last guy's number because sometimes you need them and it's easier to text them than call the office to walkie them. But yeah. Anyway. I have to go in tomorrow so needless to say, I'll be looking extra cute. I was thinking about it logistically, I'm PRETTY sure because we are in different unions that if I diiiiiid do anything as long as nothing bleeds into the professional realm than I'd be ok. But I said that once and got pink slipped for it hahaha so maybe not. But my boss at the time had a crush on the guy I was dating and was jealous so I think it was more that than the actual relationship being an issue.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry about the milk supply, but I’m glad your pants are fitting better! Yay for V being potty trained! Sorry about your coworker, that’s really awful. I know you’ve experienced that kind of loss before so I imagine it’s hitting you a bit harder. Sending love <3

Dobs oh boy (literally) :rofl: hopefully the boy drama gets resolved one way or another.
Technically I’m 12dpo because I ovulated overnight, just a few hours before I woke up, so technically the day my temp spiked was O day, not the day before. But either way, all BFNs. I know it’s technically possible to get a BFP after 12dpo but I don’t have high hopes, I’m pretty sure AF will be arriving by Wednesday. I’ll be testing with cheapies in the meantime just in case.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah well to add to the drama I asked New Boy what his plans are... he’s having people over for Super Bowl. Like I know I’m not the perfect social distancer and I just had my best friend over, but for him to just casually be like oh yeah my boys are coming over. Like omfg I just went nearly a year without seeing my parents. My county is about to start vaccinating teachers. Like I’m not trying to hang out with someone who had a super bowl party.


----------



## Flueky88

No she's gaining and peeing fine. I just basically have ptsd from my low milk supply with my 1st and that my baby's aren't really chunky. I weigh her essentially everyday because it worries me. I try to remind myself she's following her curve but she started gaining a little less per week when trying to lose weight. 

Dobby sorry for the boy drama. I hope that you get a wonderful man in your life. Also crazy the new guy was having a big super bowl party. 

Shae sorry about bfn. I know it's not an ideal time to be pregnant but I know it's hard when you want it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes. I haven’t seen my grandfather since COVID started. I’m definitely not perfect either but parties are a bad idea unless he at least knows every single one of his friends hasn’t left their house unmasked prior. Speaking of COVID, did I mention SO’s (diabetic) mom tested positive a week ago? Well, she did. Luckily I stayed at school that weekend so I didn’t have to quarantine myself. None of them have symptoms and his dad and brother tested negative. SO hasn’t gotten tested yet. It’s always possible it was a false positive, but better safe than sorry. I’m dropping off some groceries for them with my medical grade test fitted N95 tomorrow (my school did test fittings and gave us 2 each for clinical). 

Flueks I’m sorry the supply issues with V are still causing you distress. Not all babies are chunky, and that’s okay. I was a tall skinny kid practically from birth. My mom also had supply issues due to returning to work and had to supplement with formula. I was a ravenous baby, so it was less about me gaining weight and more about me always having a bottle available when I demanded more milk :rofl: Anyway, I turned out fine. I know it must be frustrating if you aren’t producing as much as you want to be, though. 

AFM, I officially started spotting this evening. I thought I saw a speck of red earlier today but wasn’t sure. Now I can confirm that it was indeed what I saw, it’s super light spotting but definitely legit. My cervix wasn’t even low today, so that’s weird, but :shrug: Now I get to find out what my period is going to be like without birth control :help:


----------



## gigglebox

Hey strangers! I can't believe this thread is still active! I was thinking about you all yesterday and thought I'd pop in for a hello :) 
I can't remember what the last thing I posted was, or when I posted it. It looks like b&b has deleted post history so when I try to look, it shows nothing *eye roll*
I had so much going on at the start of 2020 that I just got really anxious and overwhelmed and couldn't come on here, a place where I'd have to talk about it! Nope!
And still, national news/issues (*cough* covid *cough*) are things I super duper don't want to discuss, so you won't see me touching on that here 

Instead I'll just update a little, and hope y'all don't mind! 
Like I said, I don't remember when I last wrote so sorry if I repeat myself! 
My Dad was diagnosed with a rare form of super aggressive renal cancer back in Oct. 2019. He died from it in January 2020. He was only 68...died just a few days shy of his 69th birthday. My Mom is holding up OK but I worry about her a lot; she seems OK but of course we all miss my Dad, and I just can't imagine being in her shoes. I mean they were about to build a new house together to live out the rest of their lives in...like they were literally going to break ground I think within a month from when my dad was diagnosed, so they held off. 
Anywho after that, n February, my cat disappeared. I thought he may have been eaten by a predator...
Fast forward to April, and our dog died. It was pretty sudden, and the vet's best guess is he had an internal tumor that may have ruptured. Prior to his death, he was having days here in there (like 5 total over two months) where he just wasn't himself...was really lethargic and lost his appetite, but then would be fine the next day. I did notice shortly before his death that he was starting to lose weight. I took him to the vet but he was 12 years old and they wanted to do extensive diagnostics on him to figure things out -- I did do bloodwork and it came back normal, so we just played the "keep an eye on him" game....but the next time he had one of his "episodes", that was it. We sure miss him!

So this is where the tragedy stops! The cat actually returned! I couldn't believe it. It was after the dog died, maybe a few weeks later. He was gone a total of 15 weeks and just showed up one day. He was pretty thin, had some healing wounds, and was really shy, but he kept coming back and eventually returned to his people-loving self. Well this winter he started vanishing again for days at a time when it got cold out. NO idea where he went, and we have a heated cat house set up for him but I guess he preferred wherever he goes....but for about 3 weeks, he's been gone again. We have a whole system of holes dug in the woods from animals, and they're plenty big enough for the cat (I've seen him go in one before), so I suspect he's hanging out until it warms up again. I guess we'll see, but since he did this last year I'm unconcerned at this point.

Now for other big news -- my brother and SIL are expecting! And they're having a girl!!! She's actually due pretty soon, end of March. I am excited although a little sad they live so far away...but happy for them. They were about to start fertility treatments when she found out, go figure! It had been almost 2 years of actively trying, and at least one confirmed miscarriage and 2 suspected m/c's. 

I myself am doing OK :) the kids are all doing great. We are continuing to homeschool kid 1, and he really enjoys it. Kid2 is now potty trained! woohoo! kid 3 is starting to talk up a storm! he just had his 2nd bday. 
Also, we are planning to get a puppy at the end of the month. It took me awhile to warm up to that idea...after losing our dog on the heels of my Dad, I just did not want to go through losing a pet again, even if it is usually years down the road...but I really miss having a dog, and kid1 has been asking for another dog. So we put a deposit down on an adorable little girl puppy -- the first girl I have ever had. I've grown up with all boy dogs, so this will be an interesting new experience.

PL, so sorry to hear your attempt to get a pup has been put off. How frustrating...and it seems now if you want a puppy, you have to wait quite awhile if you have a specific breed in mind. Litters get claimed so fast!!! I bet it's like babies though, when the timing is right you'll get the dog you are meant to have. So sorry it's not coming to fruition the way you had hoped, though.

Dobs, happy to see your dating life is as entertaining as always, lol! I JOKE you know. I do enjoy reading about it though, if I'm honest. Glad to hear overall things are going well with you and little A. And girrrrrrrrrrrrl look at your weight loss! Hell yeah!

Shae, have you set a wedding date yet? Is this THE year? Or am I remembering wrong...? Now I'm thinking you had agreed to wait a little longer than usual but I can't recall...ha, girl, you need a change of perspective on your body. You are cute as a button, and the only person in the world who takes issue with your hips is you. As a matter of fact, I bet there are women out there who wishes they had those dips. And I guarantee there are people who would take your figure over their own any day. I know this, because I am one of those people, lol.

Fluek, sorry you have been a bit traumatized from the milk situation, but it's good you seem to keep things in perspective. Woohoo! double high five for our potty trained littles! I would say it's one of the things I dread most about parenting little ones. Man my guy was stubborn...but he got it pretty darn quick. Now kid1, he was another story. He potty trained with peeing really fast, but pooping....oh lawd that was another ball game. Had accidents at school a lot. But he did grow out of that, thank God!

Sorry, I know I'm not saying HI to a ton of people but I admittedly only read back a couple of pages  don't hate me! My time is spread so thin right now...I have a new side hustle, lol, which is selling crystals! I sell crystals and stones on youtube. It has seriously been a ton of fun and I've met a lot of resellers that are just fun, good people. I also have amazing customers and make a decent side income :) I rarely post on the farming channel now. My oldest kiddo has taken over the farm chores, and he loves the ducks. He actually helped raise ducklings last year.

and lastly....ugh I think I may be in an unexpected 2ww. NOT. MY. PLAN. I am DONE with kids, honestly....3 has been a fun and wild ride, but I feel like I am maxed out here, lol! If it's God's plan than it is what it is...but I'm hoping not! What happened was my hubby and I hooked up a couple days before ov. He was pretty drunk...I don't know. That night he says he didn't O, but he never finished either...and I think he may have had like a halvsie finish and kept going or something? IDK hopefully I'm just wrong and crazy. But starting about 2 days ago I've been getting those familiar af cramps here and there, but not due for another 6 days. Sex was o-3, i'm currently 6dpo. Cramping has been pretty noticeable today...and actually I haven't given much thought to this until the cramping today...odds aren't on my side which is a GOOD thing, but I can't help but wonder, you know?! 

ok i'm shutting it down, haha. I've written a novel here. Hope y'all can get through it


----------



## gigglebox

HOLY SHIT FLUEK HAD ANOTHER GIRL?!!!! omg you had an entire pregnancy while I was away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MIND BLOWN. now i'm going to have to go back and find out about that!
Gosh i'm sitting here like an idiot reading about 3 in diapers and i'm like....wait....i thought she had 2 kids...tra la la. !!!
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs girl you had me so worried! Also lol yeah you missed a looooot. I'm sorry to hear about your losses. I'm glad to hear that you are working towards healing and yay for new puppy! And congrats to your brother and sil! That's so exciting for them! And we'll be eagerly awaiting those tests. Are you thinking of testing or just going to wait it out?

Flueky yeah it's hard not to carry those memories, but it sounds like she's growing well. It's tough when it slows down, but as long as she keeps on that good growth trajectory try not to worry. Easier said than done. A wasn't chunky either, so I feel you there.

Shae I second Flueks. I know the timing works out for the better, but still stinks to get AF when you're emotionally ready. Hope the period doesn't give you any grief or any more grief than usual. Are you going to talk to SO tomorrow from a distance or just doing the dropoff? Hopefully everyone is recovering smoothly and SO continues to be healthy or at least asymptomatic if he does have it.

AFM just drained. Work is great, A is great, life is great. But I feel like I'm back to square one of dating aka I'm better off alone I give up on men.
The Boy: texted twice yesterday. Basically said it's not fair to me with the timing because he's working so much. Then he texted me goodnight later. But nothing today. I'm not going to sit here and chase someone who clearly doesn't want to be chased, but it does suck. Lots of almost tears. Lots of eating my feelings. I really tried to act like I wasn't invested, but I was honestly starting to catch real feelings for him. Like I obviously felt something if I got back on my bcp when you all know how I feel about hormonal bcp/ actually wanted to be intimate with him when I haven't wanted anybody in four years. My brother and mom think I'm completely overreacting to his sudden need for space. I don't even know if he still wants to see me at all or this weekend. I don't want to ask because I'm pretty sure the answer is no.
New Boy: The more I talked to him, the less compatible I realize we are. So I cancelled the date tomorrow. I'm also just not up for going on a date with someone I'm not enthused about when I'm literally crying over someone else. Not really fair to him. I also just feel like with him I would live in my trauma. There's not growth and healing. He pulls me backward and not forward.
Hot Boy: Got his number. Granted under the guise of work pretense lol. Boss greenlit me to hit on him though, so I shot him a flirty text. He is waaaaay too young anyway, but I like to flirt. So shame on me.
Other Boys: Reopened my dating app. Thusly not impressed.

'


----------



## gigglebox

hmmmmmm well if hot boy is too young, is there a possible future anything there? or is he just fun to look at/flirt with? :p 
That sounds like a very healthy attitude to have regarding cutting things off if they don't seem like they'll be going anywhere positive. That is a bummer though....hmm if I had to guess I'd say "The Boy" has something else on the side or another interest he might be going after. The "it's not fair to you" excuse is total bs if you ask me. It's also belittling, like you can't make that decision on your own. If he's going to end up being a crappy mate, I suppose it's better it happens early on before you get too invested. I am sorry, that always sucks when the feelings aren't quite mutual. The right guy will come though! Especially now that it seems you are being receptive again towards some possible mates. Don't be too disheartened! Lots of fish out there. You've only sampled a few 

Ughhhh I don't know if I'm going to test early. Maybe? Eh, who knows, might be fun to pee on a stick. You know, for old times sake. I really wish I knew how to access my old tww threads to compare symptoms...hell, I don't even remember the website I used to track on but that'd be pretty useful right now. Or not. Or it'd just make me obsess and I don't think I want to do that.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, omg, soo happy to hear from you! I have often wondered about you. I'm so sorry about your father. That must be hard and then to have a pet pass away too. I hope 2021 is a better year for you.

Yes the thread is still active, just not to the extent it was before. BnB in general has slowed down a lot.

Huge congrats to your bro and SIL. I'm so happy they are finally having their rainbow!

You'll have to send pics of the puppy :)

Well I hope that you get a BFN. I totally feel you about being done! I actually conceived dd3 with only having sex either a few hours after O day or right at O. DH couldn't resist before work and I had an almost positive opk that afternoon. I had this hunch though from that afternoon that we conceived, as insane as that sounds. DH actually had a vasectomy in November so if some miracle happens then we'll accept it but we do not wish to ttc anymore.

Yay for potty training! S actually said she needs to pee a few times and has peed in the potty so maybe I can have 1 in diapers soon! V was very stubborn as she is in general. Ugh she gets it from me, she is my mini me but she does have a big heart underneath it all.

Pretty cool about the crystal side business :) glad it's lucrative too!

Oh and yes. Had a surprise pregnancy right at the start of the pandemic. I definitely had mixed feelings but I'm happy it happened. She is so sweet and timing was good. We sold our house and have bought a little over 6 acres and a manufactured home. It's not ready yet, but hoping we can move in sometime in April. I cannot wait! We have been blessed to stay rent free and my FILs office in his workshop, but we want a bigger space!

Shae yeah I try to remind myself of that, I need to remember that comparison is the their of joy and the highest percentile doesn't mean they are healthier. I have 132 oz of milk frozen.....so I mean I obviously am doing fine even though I worry at times.

Dobby, just echo what gigs said as far as dating/boys. She always has good advice :) oh and yes it can be hard when you don't have a chunkster. V was chunky but I think it was from the formula.


----------



## DobbyForever

RIIIIIIIIIP the new guy at work has a gf! Omg thank goodness we are at distance learning cuz I can never show my face at work again hahahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

And yup the boy just pulled the old it’s not you it’s me so double rip.


----------



## gigglebox

ahhh Dobbbyyyy booo!!! Well if nothing else at least hot guy is still nice to look at. And good riddance to the boy.
Fluek that is so awesome!!! I am very happy for your and where your family is at in life right now. How wonderful. When is the build expected to be done? Oooh 6 acres! Welcome to farm life baby! Are you planning on any fun pets once you have all the space? I mean you HAVE to at least get some chickens! 

Thank you for the sympathies, y'all. It was definitely a hard start to the year, but we have so much to be thankful for! I am working really hard at trying to count my blessings, of which there are many.

I will try not to be a stranger here, it's just quite difficult to make time between everything! I spend most of my freetime on youtube projects. I would really like to build up my following there as I want this side business to be profitable long term. I mean, I have several good customers right now, but like honestly, how many rocks can one person buy? So I really have to build the customer base on an on-going basis. I mean I sell jewelry too but same concept. 

So on that note if any of you want my youtube channel, pm me, especially if you want to buy crystals and jewelry, LOL! But for real I do live sales on Sundays and interact with people in the chat and it can be a lot of fun. Plus you get to see me being a total goofball, and nerd out on crystals, if that appeals to you lmao


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, it’s so great to hear from you!!!! I’m so sorry to hear about your dad and your dog. Big congrats to your SIL though, and I’m glad your cat was safe all along! The crystal business sounds interesting, I think crystals are quite pretty and I’ve looked into the metaphysical properties a bit. Not sure if it’s legit but it definitely can’t hurt to manifest the vibes you want! So definitely send me your YT channel name, I’d love to check it out!

Re: the wedding, we honestly don’t have an official plan right now. Due to the pandemic, SO’s last semester of college was thrown for a loop and the networking that was supposed to happen didn’t. Unfortunately this means that he hasn’t been able to get a job in his field (3D modeling). He’s been working on building his portfolio and he’s visibly improved over the past year with his skills, he’s really very good. But the industry went downhill in general apparently. He was working a minimum wage job previously but he quit over the summer due to health issues, he slipped a disc and was having serious GI issues. He’s since been diagnosed with IBS-D and he had a 2 week course of antibiotics prescribed by his GI doc, it recently was approved for treating IBS, and it actually seems to have much improved his symptoms! He’s been applying to multiple jobs in his field every week, but no luck so far. 

He feels very strongly that he doesn’t want to propose until he has a job that will allow him to have his own apartment, he doesn’t want to be living with his parents and engaged. It’s funny cuz traditionally you don’t move in together until you’re married anyway, but I understand and somewhat agree with him on that. At this point, it’s possible that I’ll get an apartment before he will and he’ll just move in with me rather than the other way around. My mom is encouraging me to continue to live at my parents’ house for at least a few months after I get a nursing job to save up money, which I do agree is a smart move. I’ll need to start paying off my loans soon enough (depending on the federal extensions) and having savings is important. So basically, when we actually get engaged will depend on when one of us finally gets an apartment and the other moves in. I expect that will happen towards the end of this year. Considering finances, at this point I told him I’m down for a CZ ring, I really don’t care as long as it’s pretty. 

Birth control update since you’ve been gone, I got my IUD out (well, technically I took it out myself because my GYN cancelled my appt and I was frustrated because I’d timed my appt with my cycle, but that’s besides the point). I switched to a non hormonal method, the diaphragm (with spermicide) plus cycle tracking/OPKs. This was my first cycle using it, and based on the fact that AF started yesterday and I BD’d in the fertile period, it appears to be effective! Honestly a little disappointed because you know I want to be pregnant, but I know it’s for the best with the current financial situation. 

Dobs yikes, I’m sorry about the boy. That really sucks. I’m glad it ended sooner rather than later though, so that you didn’t do it with him just to have him do this. And that’s wild about the new boy, oops. 
The weather has decided to be wild this year and it’s snowing *again* today so the shopping is delayed a day. I was going to talk from a distance for a few minutes with my N95 on. I don’t want to wear it for too long because it’s a legit fitted one, it’s tight on my face and will leave marks if I keep it on for a long time, so I’m not going to be hanging around. None of them have symptoms so far so it’s looking good. With the CDC recommendations now being 10 days if asymptomatic, I may be able to see him next weekend. We’ll see if he (or any of his family members) develops symptoms in the meantime. 

Flueks :hugs: comparison is indeed the thief of joy. You’re doing great <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m going to disappear for a bit. Just a lot to process. I feel like I got punched in the stomach and want to throw up.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry. Take all the time you need <3


----------



## gigglebox

I'm just kind of casually clicking through old posts to see who is still around!
Pink -- wow, looking to have a 3rd?! how's that coming along? looks like you were trying to convince hubby. Have you talked about it yet? If you're in a good position to have a 3rd, just remind him how good baby making sex is, lol!

PL, oh gosh, I am so sorry, just read of your loss. How far along were you? So sorry to read that, my heart breaks for you, and now knowing about the dog, ugh.....Will they hold it for you until restrictions are lifted?

Shae, omg, the wedding dress -- my SIL literally had that dress!!! I'm not sure if it was the same designer and all that but to a T, it was that dress, beaded strapless top with the poofy tulle skirt. Hers bodice may have come down to a point in the front, kind of more princess-y, but overall looked like that. I really liked it. I love tulle skirts but hubby isn't a fan.....but I still had a tulle skirt on my wedding dress  It was an organza bodice, tulle skirt, and had black lace detailing on the top and at the bottom. Definitely....different, lol. I'd probably would not pick that dress again now though! 

DOBS OMG A IS SO CUTE!!! Wow he's a little boy now! that hair! That smile!!!! *melting*

J--not sure if you'll be back on the thread but if you are, hope you're doing OK! So you're remarried?! We need to hear more about that, obviously.
I did stalk your chart after I saw your positive tests...looks like it sadly ended in a m/c :( So sorry to see that. Biggest hugs to you.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: take all the time you need.

Shae sorry about AF. It's hard when she shows.

Gigs, I'd be interested in your channel. I may buy, we will see. I've tried to hold off on spending much as all the land/construction work will cost a fair bit.

Our home is supposed to be ready at the start of March. We've nearly got the driveway done
It's 840 ft long and the weather hasn't been the best since we started. Seems to rain or snow by the time the ground dries up. Once that's done we will get started on water/septic and probably the footers. So we will just have to see how weather cooperates and how quickly we get our stuff moved.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and gigs not sure on animals. I do believe we will have a nice garden though. I'd love homegrown tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, potatoes, corn. 

We want an area to do some target shooting too. On a funny note we are fairly close to a golf club so we will probably piss some people off I'm happy too the girls will have this big yard to play in and the rd is not a busy road and is only a 35 mph rd. Our old place was around 1.5 acres but the road was 55mph and pretty busy.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs so sorry :hugs: forreal though, don't let any of those unworthy asses get the best of your emotions. And don't stay away too long, I just got back!  
Anyway a good uplifting TV show and a favorite warm beverage is what I prescribe for you. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gigglebox

Nice fluek, screw the golfers! LOL! That's part of why we moved far out too, wanted the freedom to do what we wanted on our property. From out last house it was quite a change -- from .14 acres to 9 lol. Do you have any woods on the lot? I don't know if I mentioned it before but Hubs is building a disc golf course through out woods. Consequently, we have a bunch of walking paths now and the kids love it. Eventually I'd like to get a treehouse up somewhere!

HA please do NOT feel obligated to buy anything from me!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs the dress was actually $90 off Amazon :rofl: I put a petticoat with a few hoops underneath (like $20 off amazon) and it made it the perfect length and poof level for me! I might add some tulle off the shoulder straps, not sure. I really like off the shoulder looks. I was definitely suspicious of buying a dress like that from Amazon but the reviews were great so I decided I could always return it if I didn’t like it. I also got a cheap veil off of Amazon. It’s a bit stiff so I need to see if steaming it helps or if I just spend the money for a nicer softer veil. We’ll see. I have plenty of time considering I’m not engaged yet. The only reason I bought the dress was because my mom was like “what if the price goes up like crazy or they stop selling it? Just get it now!”. Until then I was just saving it for future references in my Amazon “save for later” list. I told SO about it (he thought I was nuts lol) but of course I didn’t show it to him. He knows I’m wearing something poofy though, cuz I’ve always told him that I will, it’s a must for me. I had my mom help me put it on and she almost cried once it was on me, she said it looked perfect for me. For now it’s just hung up in a garment bag until it’s time to use it. 

Flueks omg that’s my dream, living on several acres and having my own garden! I’m so excited for you, I don’t know how I missed that or maybe just forgot about it.


----------



## gigglebox

Are you hiding it for now from future hubby? Does he know you bought it?


----------



## gigglebox

y'all i'm really doing my head in with this whole pregnancy scare thing! I've looked back at previous positive cycles and am having similar things, which I did not realize...I may actually test tomorrow, if I can sneak away. Or maybe Thursday. Or maybe this afternoon lol
I'll have to see how many tests I have left under the sink.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs he knows I bought it, but it’s hidden from him, he hasn’t seen it. 
Re: testing, you know we always encourage POAS :test: Do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## Flueky88

No woods. It's a nice gentle slope up to the top of the hill and we have a nice mountain view. We will probably plant some trees at the property lines for some privacy but we aren't right up on each other (house wise) like a subdivision. We have never been subdivision people. Nothing wrong with ppl that like that though. Oh that's nice about your own disc golf course :) and lots of walking trails. I haven't checked my notifications, but pm me the link to your page if you haven't already.

I'd say test as long as you have plenty of tests. Do you have an idea on how many dpo you are?

Shae I'm not sure if I posted about on this thread. I know I mentioned it on my pregnancy group but didn't go into much detail. Well I hope you get your dream home and garden one day :)


----------



## gigglebox

Sadly I somehow have ONE test under the sink! in a closed box! why on Earth would I buy a single test?!!!! I mean what kind of POASA am I?????!!!
I do have to go to Wallyworld at some point in the near future so I may try to snag a couple extras -- that is if they have them. Last time I contemplated grabbing a test they were sold out. There's been a general shortage of pee sticks there for awhile...not sure if that's everywhere or just locally for whatever reason. Maybe low on sales? I'm not sure they make walmart cheapies anymore, or if they do I don't think my store stocks them anymore. 
Yeah I'm 7dpo. Don't know if you all remember but I get super painful ovulation, which sucks at the time but comes with its perks (like knowing exactly what dpo I am).

oooh fluek mountain views!!! Love it! We have mountain views if you walk to the very end of the driveway lol; not much but when I drive toward the city and beyond I do get some very lovely scenery. Wish we could see it from our house! I'd love to see a photo of that if you have one to share.


----------



## gigglebox

OMG HOW FREAKING MADDENING. I caved ladies. I caved and used my only test at 7dpo. Yes, I knew it would probably be blank. But what I didn't anticipate was it being blank. Like, totally blank. Like as in the pee didn't go anywhere and no lines showed up at all. Zippo. Nadda. Invalid test. I AM SO NOT AMUSED.


----------



## Flueky88

These are from the MLS listing but it doesn't do it justice. My pregnancy brain didn't think of taking pics when we were up top and I haven't been up there lately. I really fell in live with it when we first saw it but DH was hesitant on the price. His patience was a good thing because we got the land for 15,000 less than asking. It's a nice area of the county so it's more costly than some other areas.

If anyone is interested I'm going to put the link up of the home we picked out. We upgraded some things, changed some colors, but this general idea.

Tradition 3268B | Clayton Homes

Oh no on the test being invalid. As for hpts. I had to order frer from Amazon when I got my surprise bfp because Walmart was sold out. I had to get a CB with digi to test the next day. DH didn't believe my faint line of frer was valid.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh wow that looks so beautiful!!! The home link won't work on my phone but I'll check on the computer later.

Ok y'all, 8dpo test processing...photo forthcoming...


----------



## gigglebox

Not out of the woods yet but negative today


----------



## gigglebox

Isn't it funny, even in bad circumstances and KNOWING a baby would be a huge kink in plans, you still kind of route for that second line...?


----------



## gigglebox

(sorry for all the posts) I saw also awhile back that Keeps had gotten pregnant again. Does anyone know what the outcome of that was? Good golly, I don't think I've ever met someone so fertile.


----------



## gigglebox

ok fluek, love the home, too! Especially the bedrooms. Really wish we had one more room in this house. We have a couple in the basement but they aren't legal living spaces (no windows), and I don't feel comfortable putting my kids down there anyway until they're much older. I like everyone on the same level. Anywho even the finishings in that house are nice. and omg I ENVY the carpet!!! I really miss having carpet in the main living areas. 

are you getting the optional fireplace?

And....well dang.... that view!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m always a bit disappointed by a negative, I was disappointed even in high school when it was an extremely bad time. Relieved too, but still that little pang of sadness. This cycle I was hoping a lot harder because I was off hormonal bc and I didn’t know how effective the diaphragm would be. This negative was a lot more disappointment and a lot less relief, considering I’d be graduated with a job (most likely) by the time I was giving birth. But I know my plan isn’t always the same as God’s plan, and I just have to wait for him to decide it’s time. 

I don’t remember what happened with Keeps’ pregnancy. I’m pretty sure it was with a new guy, she dumped her husband for good I believe (good for her if so). Not sure if the pregnancy was viable, if she ended up actually having a baby, etc. She was on the progestin only pill when she got pregnant, I remember that clearly. So yes, very very fertile. I’m a bit jealous :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I think it's normal to have that 1% of you to hope for that 2nd line. I had that happen last month when I had weird spotting. It's a bit maddening though like you said. Well fx it does stay bfn for you. When do you think you'll test again?

Thanks we love both! The extra room will be my office so a designated space just for my work will be nice. When we were look at houses and other douvlewides DH was like we only need 2 bathrooms. I was like, "yeah that won't work". I really wanted all the girls to have their own room too so very happy for that. We are getting all the things we wanted. Manufactured homes are a lot nicer too than they used to be. We miss carpet too. The floor where we are at now is tile under concrete. It is hard and no give if you fall. Poor S broke her clavicle cause of this dang floor. 

Honestly. I forgot Keeps had gotten pregnant. I'm pretty sure she had found a new guy though.


----------



## gigglebox

Well glad to hear she isn't with the old guy anymore. That relationship seemed a bit toxic from what she described...but I'm also not in it, so....

Actually hubs and I did seriously entertain the idea of buying land and getting a pre-fab, but in the end I really wanted something with a basement because we do get tornadoes now and then around here. We did tour a couple Ryan builder lots and went in a bunch of pre-fabs, a couple of which we really liked, but in the end, we ended up with this house. oh no, poor S!!! Yikes, my poor youngest would be screwed, he trips all the time (ok, not all the time, but at least a couple of times a week). He's running around more, despite his skills not being quite there yet, lol. He is very determined to keep up with his older brothers. Anyway, I still want to know if you sprung for the fireplace  

Shae, yup, me too -- before I even had kid #1, I was hoping it'd happen "on accident". In fact I was hoping to be pregnant when we got married. Little did I know, he's a pull-out pro, lol. But The wedding dress I choose, I actually had in the back of my mind how I wanted it altered if I had to compensate for a baby bump (that was, raise the waist on it so it would be more of an empire waist). I actually remember being in the dressing room and pulling the skirt higher to see how it would look, lol!!! I don't think I've ever told anyone.

And then poor hubs got duped....I convinced him to start ttc after we were married. He said he wasn't quite ready and I assured him it would likely take a few months, plus I'd be pregnant for 9 months, so it'd probably be over a year before we even had a baby.......................and then bam, pregnant on first try, lol! It all worked out in the end but he was definitely not ready. He was SOOOO much better with the second and third kiddos.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yeah I had a lot of back and forth about a prefab but we don't have the money to build what we need and finding a house wasn't going well. It is such a seller's market here right now. Well at least it was. Interest rates are low but we just weren't finding what we wanted, where we wanted, and in our budget. Thankfully tornados are very rare here. Only one occurrence during my lifetime and that was in 2011.

Fireplace we decided not to because we have an entertainment center with one and don't plan to hook up gas line if that was even an option. We have a kerosene heater if need be but we haven't had many power outages. 

S has been walking since like 10 months but she is awfully clumsy when playing with her sister and the floor can be slick. She has busted her lip many times too :( she is tough though thankfully. Just hoping we can be moved before E starts crawling. I think we will.

Lol on getting pregnant 1st try. If it makes you feel any better. Even after trying for 18 months for V, DH kind of had an "oh shit" moment when I showed him the test. That's cute you had a plan in mind for your dress in case you conceived.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek remind me where you are, if you don't mind sharing. Gotcha on the fireplace. I wish we had one! We were saving up for one but it ain't happening.

Haha yeah poor Dads. Babies are probably pretty scary until they're like 6 months. I mean pregnancy is freaky and babies are demanding and fragile...


----------



## gigglebox

Oh also Shae I might test again tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm in NE part of TN. Very close to VA, KY, or NC. Yeah I think we finally got ours in 2019, we had been wanting one for a few years. It was our Christmas gift to ourselves lol

Looking forward to your test tomorrow! I'm looking forward to seeing someone actively ttc in here again.


----------



## gigglebox

hold the phone, "actively ttc"? me? nah ah, no way girlie!!! You hold your tongue!!!
now actively peeing on tests and obsessing on when to pee on the next one.....check.

That reminds me, walmart was stocked with cheapie test, but the name has changed...? The cassettes looks the same but the test brand is now equate. Are those the same ones? I probably should have grabbed those instead of a frer 3 pack. Old habits die hard I guess. But I looked back (too late) at old photos and the cheapies were actually giving me as good as or better lines with my last pregnancy. Oh well....I've also noticed frer price is way down. I think it used to be 16-19 for a 3 pack, now it's 13.

Oh yes I thought I remember you living somewhat near me, at least near the same coast. I think we had this conversation...but hubby and I actually seriously considered moving near Knoxville. We love that city! The surrounding locations didn't quite suit us though.


----------



## Flueky88

No sorry I meant your testing will fill the void of someone not ttc and look forward to someone else *cough* Shae ttc. I know you aren't and aren't planning. Sorry it didn't come out right.

Yes I think I remember that conversation before too. It would have been funny if you had moved down this way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I love you ladies.

I’m still cycling through the five stages of grief. Solidly in bargaining :rofl:

fluek I agree I don’t recall the purchase! What a fab piece of land!!!!

gigs omg girl I love you. I love that you tested.

Shae hugs. Hang in there. Your time is on the horizon

re keeps agreed I kind of forgot she was pregnant =\. Hope she’s good.


----------



## gigglebox

haha fluek got cha ;) Glad I can make a temporary contribution.

I know I'm out of my mind with bothering to test, I'm just having some odd symptoms that I associate with when I've been pregnant. My two telltale signs are 1, being hungry but having no desire to eat anything, and two, having some gastro issues (haven't had that but definitely the strange appetite). Also, I've had a dream about a positive pregnancy test with each kid and that hasn't happened, so though it's silly, I'm counting that towards a "no".
But that ain't gonna stop me from using those fere's  

aww Dobs :hugs: have you heard from any of your suitors?


----------



## DobbyForever

I’d be testing too lol. You’re in good company. End of day, better to know one way or the other. And it’s kind of terrifying and fun. Like a roller coaster lol.

Well I’m down to no suitors. Have a few gonna lead nowhere match conversations going online but nobody I’d agree to give my number to/date. So my bff was like girl if you want to DTD with that guy NSA just tell him. Other bff said that’s stupid don’t chase dumba**es. So naturally I texted him and how quick did his a** text back that he’s game. I’m honestly okay with a NSA situation but he has to agree to some boundaries. Like you can’t hint at all about feelings/dating or l get invested. I don’t want dinner. Don’t text me about your day/my day. Just hit it and gtfo


----------



## gigglebox

hubby came home so i had to cut my last post short, but what i was going to say is I got pregnant from my m/c in the exact same way as our whatever-that-was the other night...
But also we had full on bd w several days before 0 with the m/c so who knows...

Oooh dobs I totally misread your message, thought it said, "i'm testing, too" -- I was like WAIT WHAT.

Hey girl hey we all have our needs. Just be safe about it. Give him boundaries but realize you are a chick, you gotta check your own feelings, too. Also no surprised he's down...you're a cutie ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I’m so invested. Also what is this about new channel? I was checking your FMG channel every single often to see if you were ok. Do you have a dif one now? Sorry I didn’t read the last page

Lol honestly I might test if I start being active. I’m on the pill now going on 5 weeks, but idk. I’m too tired to try and track my temps to confirm I’m not Oing. I trust it though. Good thing I don’t live near a Wally anymore haha

yeah I’ve done NSA before. Just gets murky when they start saying romantic things because they think it’s what I want to hear but like nah dude. I really can do this without emotions lol. I will say most NSAs blow up in my face. I think only 3 stuck to the boundaries


----------



## gigglebox

Yup, new channel all about crystals and jewelry. I can shoot you the link if you want :)
How's the pill treating you? Were you off of it before because you weren't dating or because of side effects?


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo yes please!

I was off because both. Mostly just had been on it ten years and felt my body needed a break. But the other options were harder on me. The gyn gave me the wrong combination at first and I lost my damn mind. Like I was seriously depressed, crazy extreme mood swings, out of body experiences, anxiety to the extreme. Now that I’m back on my old combo, it’s great! Weight loss is back on track, face is clearing up, My mood is incredible. I’m wouldn’t be thrilled with adding hormones, but my pcos was acting up again so at least two birds one stone.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, 9dpo. Probably in the clear but also will probably use last test tomorrow. I did see the test line very clearly for the first 1-2 minutes and had a minor freak out...lol but that subsided when the test kept developing and the line vanished :shrug:


----------



## gigglebox

ok sent it over Dobs :)
ugh I do not miss bc at all. To be fair it didn't work on me anyway but wow the emotions!!! Glad this type is working for you and helping the pcos as well. 
Also what have you do toward the weight loss? Anything other than just eating right?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, hope it works out for you. Also glad the bc you are one now is working better for you.

Gigs glad it's bfn. Will you test tomorrow or Saturday?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I hate that line. I see the test line indent but not a line so fxed you’re out of the woods. I’ll check out the link later when I get home. I actually walk my dogs now!

I started with keto which worked but was awful for my heart. So I don’t recommend it. I got the peloton app and was cycling 45m 3x a week then slowed to just 20m every other day. But once I went back to work that became unsustainable. Now I’m on the DASH diet for my heart, but basically it’s just eating clean and little to no sodium. I’m also walking my dogs every day from 20-45m but we walk at a fast pace so it works out to 1.5-2.5 miles. I eat 6x a day (3 meals and 3 light snacks) and only eat from 8am to 5pm. No junk, no soda, and I keep my cheat meals to no more than one a week if I even cheat. I’m happy with where I am right now but I do wish I was more tone or lean in the stomach to thighs region. But all in all I’m starting to enjoy looking at myself again. Enough to buy some cute teddies :rofl: this poor kid had no idea what he’s signing up for. I’m gonna ruin him ;)


Omg and my libido is out of control again hence my openness to some NSA action. The drive + 3.5 years of not dtd is like torture at this point lol


----------



## gigglebox

I will most likely test tomorrow. I can't really get away with testing on the weekends because hubby is home, and I don't want him to know. No need to give him unnecessary worry. The irony is he was just telling me how he would want a 4th kid if he wasn't so afraid it would kill me, lol! I feel pretty maxed out here though. Every once in awhile another sounds like a good idea, but I know it wouldn't be....and anyway we're trying to do the dog thing here so a puppy is plenty to take on, haha. 
I really wish I could get a partial hysterectomy, just have the possibility of an "oopsie" eliminated, and also get rid of my long drawn out periods. They're quite annoying, they drag out for over 10 days. I envy those people who are over and done in 4.


----------



## gigglebox

woah, really? 3.5 years??? girrrrl get you some tail! Yes, I remember you were in a slump and even the task of dog walking was ....well, a task. Glad to see all is better there! That's my struggle now, getting back into exercise. I actually used to cycle on a bike here at home but then I blew it up :( Accidentally plugged i a power cord that didn't belong to the bike and fried the electronics inside of it. (You'd think I'd learn but I did the same thing with a camera not too long ago).


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that does sound d like it'd be torture. I'm sure you look great!

Gigs sorry you are stuck with long AFs.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs equate is the Walmart brand. These days I always see indents on FRERs, I had a nasty indent this cycle and realized it was one when I inverted it and it was black instead of white/blue. I’ve made a new rule for myself that if I don’t see pink, it’s negative, stop obsessing (I still stare at it for a bit but I’m better about not doing it for as long lol). Anyway, I’m glad it was negative. I’m sorry about the long periods, mine used to be 8-12 days so I get it, it really sucks. 

Dobs hopefully the NSA thing works out and the boy doesn’t get emotionally invested. 

Flueks I think I forgot to comment on the house design, it looks lovely!

AFM tmi but once I started AF this cycle I realized that I’ve never felt an open cervix before now :shock: we learned how to measure cervical dilation in our OB nursing course with our fingers and uh it’s a full 1 cm just for AF. I didn’t know it opened that much. So far it seems that my period is not as heavy as it was before I got my first IUD but I really can’t be sure, it was so long ago. But I only had one day (day 2) where I even came close to filling a tampon. It’s still going right now but it’s light. I’m pretty sure it was more than that and for longer prior to the IUDs. I’m wondering if it’ll be heavier next month or if this is just how it’s going to be. We’ll have to see.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yikes yes long periods are awful. I’m curious to see if I go back to my usual Tues-Sat with drawl bleed. I’ll be on my first sugar week next week. Hopefully your future periods are equally mellow.

My big worry is that he’ll pretend to be invested. That’s usually what happens. After a few rounds, I get visibly bored. So they’ll start pretending to have feelings to keep me around. And I fall for it every time.

But this could all be moot lol. I essentially told him just say when, and he hasn’t said anything. So now I’m back to being frustrated lol and I have to actively talk myself out of sleeping with New Boy because I’m not attracted to him and he’s emotionally invested in me buuuuut he’s also got trauma and would make it all about me. Which would be a nice change of pace lol.

yeah the last time I DTD was with A’s dad and definitely not positive memory. Took me forever to even want it and NSA Boy (formerly The Boy) is the first person I’ve actually wanted to DTD with

ETA NSA has texted. Not picked a time but reiterated a mutual desire to work out some frustration


----------



## gigglebox

will read back but
F
FFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
you guys it's positive


----------



## gigglebox

I don't know what I'm going to do. I'm freaking the f out.

I f'ing knew it. 
FFFFF


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh s*** Gigs. Hugs. You were saying that maybe it’s God’s plan. I know things are tough with 3, but when you’ve had time to process then you can sit down and do a brainstorm session to come up strategies for raising four. Might help if you have a game plan. We’re here for you no matter what. When do you think you’ll tell hubs?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs oh boy. :hugs: maybe it would be a good idea to wait for the line to get darker before sitting down and making plans?


----------



## gigglebox

Still early days so we'll see what this becomes....but yeah I'm really nervous right now. My nerves are also harder to control when I don't have food in my system and I've been barely eating the past few days because I haven't felt like it (as I mentioned earlier, that's a symptom for me). 

I don't know Shae, I had thought yesterday and the day before about when I would tell hubs if this was the outcome. I thought I could keep it to myself until he was in a good mood or something....but he's also the one that is best at comforting me so I feel like I need his help here, you know? I don't want to upset him either but it's not like I can hide it forever! 

Dobs you're right, I know you're right. We will figure it out. I only just found out, what, an hour ago?

And yeah I'm going to need a more convincing line for probably both me and hubs to truly believe. Actually I just looked at the test (about 40 minutes after taking it) and it looks nearly blank now, so now I'm like...well...what if...? Maybe it was just dye run?

In my heart of hearts though, I know what that is...and I know what an early positive looks like. Been through this song and dance enough! ha!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs oh my!! I understand. I was going to wait until a better line with dd3 but I ended up spilling the beans a few hours later. It's hard not to. I would especially if he helps calm you down. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek #3 was a surprise for you too, right? Could you tell me a bit more about how that all went down and how you're doing with and unexpected addition?


----------



## gigglebox

I mean what will be will be but I do have to mourn a little here about my body, lol! I was finally getting back to a weight I was happy with. Saw 159.8 on the scale today which was nice....so much for that, hahahahha

And then there's the puppy....I don't know if we should still get her. Bummer because I'll be out the deposit money.
Also, and I don't want to discuss it really but I have an ongoing weird health issue that hasn't been addressed...I am going to see a specialist next week for an appointment I set up 3 months ago and had to wait for. 

Anyway it really does all make so much sense now, putting all my symptoms together over the past few days. I've been kind of butter-fingery lately too, keep clumsily knocking things over and dropping things. 

I texted one of my besties to call me, too. She is going to be gobsmacked. I just need to talk to someone though and work some of these emotions out!


----------



## gigglebox

AND OH F Y'ALL, telling my mom!!! omg....that is going to be some kind of interesting. Definitely NOT telling her until I am more sure. But that is going to be one terrifying conversation, lol!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs oh yeah I didn’t mean don’t tell him, I meant more like wait for a darkening line before re-planning your entire life around an additional child. I would want to tell SO immediately as well, I wouldn’t want to freak him out prematurely but I’d also be freaking out and I know he’d want to know right away, he specifically told me he would.

Whatever happens, you’re going to be okay. I know it’s scary and stressful, but you’re a strong woman and if you can handle 3 boys, you can handle 4.

I’m sorry about the weight, that must be super frustrating. With the puppy, I’d say you have 9 months to train the puppy and get him/her used to being around small kids. It’s good to have the dog already before giving birth isn’t it, since they can sense pregnancy? I’m sorry about the health issue, I hope it gets figured out with the specialist next week.

Has your mom been judgemental about your pregnancies before? Or would it be because it was unplanned?


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to go teach soon but hugs. I’m glad that you have a friend to talk to. Hopefully she’s up and calls soon. Obviously we’re here to listen to any processing, but there’s something extra comforting to be physically near your comfort. It’s a lot right now. Definitely keep airing it out.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yes ,she was a surprise. Failed pullout. It wasn't really excitement I felt at 1st. I felt dread of doing 2 under 2. I was still BFing S so I was sad to not have my body be my own before getting pregnant. I was nervous what people would think or say about having 3 kids so close in age. I knew DH was on the fence about 3 so was nervous for his reaction. He was in denial at first because it was so faint, then he went downstairs and Googled vasectomy. He didn't take it out on me, he felt regret of his failed pullout. As time went on we both warmed up to having a 3rd at that moment in time (I wanted a 3rd just not so soon). Honestly, everything seemed to fall into place and has worked put well. I did get excited about being pregnant and having our final addition. I'm honestly glad it happened when it did. She's been my easiest transition, 1 to 2 was my hardest. V adores her, S likes her but has moments of jealousy. E isn't as "needy" as a baby as S was so that helps soooo much. I'm not constantly feeding, baby wearing, or holding E like I was with S. I had an easy recovery too so that helped tremendously.

I had pink spotting the day after my bfp, then a very small amount of red blood the next, and a reddish brown on the 3rd. I honestly thought I was going to have a chemical. I had such mixed feelings of it I wanted it to go. I did lean more towards not a loss because I was also nervous DH would decide against a 3rd.

Oh my family wasn't too bad about our announcement. They were shocked for sure but I wasn't given much grief. I didn't tell my boss until I was like 11 or 12 weeks. I wanted to tell her in person. It went better than I'd expected. I had just joined her department in January least year so felt guilty to be taking a leave so soon. 

The OBs/midwives didn't give me much grief. I was asked at 1st appt if it was planned. She apparently was having a rough day and made a snide comment, of "I didn't think so". I had seen her during my 2nd pregnancy and that wasn't like her. We saw her again during my 3rd pregnancy and she was fine. I chalked it up to a bad day, rolled my sleeves up and let that comment go. 

If you think of anything else you want to ask about an unexpected pregnancy let me know.


----------



## gigglebox

wow...talked to my friend...definitely was not helpful at all. It basically felt like a lecture about how my hubby should get snipped. Not in a rude way, but like a "well if this doesn't turn viable, maybe you should consider x"...there was really nothing about how it's going to be OK, we'll work it out....she asked me if I'd consider an ab' ...and then she had to get back to work. Soooooooooooooooooo that didn't help me at all.

I then took the kids outside to play in the snow, but since I've been barely eating, and drinking for that matter, I started feeling weak and getting palpitations. I rushed the kids inside just in case I was going to pass out or something. I just calmed myself down, choked down a piece of bread, and am now drinking as much water as I can tolerate. Feeling better, but being mom today is quite challenging! 

also i checked the test and it's dried nearly blank. Is that normal? they've always dried darker for me. Wouldn't that be hilarious if I worked myself all up and it's not even a true positive.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry your friend was less than helpful. I do believe all my frer dried darker. After a week or so those faints got fainter from what I recall but initially they were darker. :hugs: it is hard going through an unexpected pregnancy or even a suspected one.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks so much, Fluek. I really appreciate it. If this ends up being viable, I will definitely be getting my tubes tied at the same time as a planned c section. That's got me freaked, too -- I am (obviously) not looking forward to surgery again. That said, recovery did seem to go much smoother last time so I will try to bare that in mind.

Shae, yes my Mom didn't take the announcement of #3 very well. I don't know if it had to do with us being ready, I think it was more because ds2 nearly killed me on his way out so I think she was just worried for me personally. I told her an my dad over a facetime call, and I made hubs join me because I was so nervous. They kind of hesitate and then said, "well....ok!" -- it wasn't the elation my MIL and FIL had. I was actually excited to tell them; they were really happy for us. They will be this time too, I know. They always say children are blessings and they are genuinely happy all the times we've announced or our BIL/SIL announced. But BOY will this be a huge shock to everyone!!! The super weird thing is my MIL likes to go to see a psychic when she visits her sister in FL. She went there last month I think it was, and was told there was another grandbaby in the near future. The psychic told her she saw a baby and a three ringed circus...? I interpreted that as my SIL&BIL having their third kid. I even said to her, "hmm....well if there's any other babies it'd definitely be BIL/SIL's as we're done here!." HA!


----------



## DobbyForever

My tests have usually dried darker. I know you said weekend testing is a no go with hubs home, but given this morning are you thinking of sneaking a test? I’m sorry that you’re friend was less than helpful. I love Fluek’s post, so hopefully that helps. Also hoping the day gets easier on you.


----------



## gigglebox

sorry to keep writing...just processing things...!
It occurs to me that at least this baby will actually be due right at the time of my 35th bday. So I guess I'll just barely be squeaking one last one in before I'm of "advanced maternal age" haha


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs yes I'll be testing this weekend. I plan on telling hubby tonight. He usually comes home from work on lunch but I feel like that's not the right time to tell him....


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs gotta listen to your gut. No harm in waiting until later in the day


----------



## gigglebox

he was here for lunch. He can tell that something's up but didn't push for a reason. I think he thinks I'm just burnt out from dealing with the kids all week.

Anyway I told him I needed to run to walmart when he is off work. he said that was fine and just asked me to pick some stuff up for him. I may take a test while I'm at the store....that sounds to trashy but wouldn't be the first time! I just don't want to tell him when I'm not 1000% sure myself. I mean the test dried so light, it's a nearly impossible line, now I'm questioning it....my line yesterday disappeared at 2-3 minutes. I put this test away at about 5-6 minutes, what if it went negative? what if this is just a faulty batch? What if I'm crazy and that wasn't a line at all?


ahhhhhh emotions


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs no worries, it is a lot to process. If this is a viable pregnancy then I hope that you will have a smooth recovery. It can be hard when you are healing, caring for newborn and older children.

Lol on squeaking by b4 AMA. I don't blame you with waiting to tell DH until later as he'll need time to process things and not be at work. OT but does he still have that car shop business?

I am anxious to see your next test. I texted at almost 8 weeks pp and saw the nasty indent line. I'm a bit disappointed with frer quality for early lines vs indent but they do have awesome progression.


----------



## gigglebox

Well trust me, y'all will probably be the first people I share it with, lol! I am absolutely itching to get to walmart now. This is driving me crazy. Now I feel like I'm making a big deal out of nothing.

Fluek I even went back to your old posts with your faint bfp picture and am comparing, lol!
I am just losing my mind because the line is basically gone now. wtf. It was very obviously there at the 5 minute mark. 

also...............The more i think about my friends reaction, the more disappointed I am. I feel like it was pretty judgemental, but she tends to be a very logical person and not emotional when it comes to other peoples' problems.


----------



## gigglebox

I mean do you guys see the line too or do I have line eye?
sorry to be so obsessive. It's only because I am.


----------



## Emsabub

Hi giggle! :D 

I've been lurking on this thread for a while and then saw you'd come back! I definitely see the line on the first photos but not sure on the last. 

Kids are in bed now so I'll be keeping an eye out on your update as the evening goes on! :)


----------



## gigglebox

Ems! hey girl hey! How have you been? look at you expecting again!!! Congratulations. Are you jazzed to be having a boy? How exciting!

fluek forgot to say but yes hubs still has the shop. it's been doing quite well actually, we've been very fortunate.


----------



## Emsabub

We've been doing ok thank you! Hard to believe those last babies we had have just turned 2 :shock:
Kiwi is having another too.
We were planning on getting married this July then one last baby after but then it was clear that wouldnt happen so we decided to bring forward those other plans. It only took two weeks :oops: Family still don't know yet either.

I think you're in a different timezone to me so it's probably daytime for you, it's 19:46 here rn. Do you think your hub might have any flicker of an idea you might be pregnant? I can't remember if you said it was a pullout thing or something else.


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Em!

Gigs I saw it, and I can see it on photoshop. I wasn’t going to say anything, but I could pull color off the line. Faint but there. But frer has been wonky and things are early.

Im sorry about the friend again but glad ya know she’s not typically like that. Maybe you just caught her off guard while she was at work? I think everyone is just kind of done now as well with everything going on. Lots of snappiness from people we don’t usually see it from.

Hugs hopefully you get a clear answer later.


----------



## gigglebox

omg how have you kept it from your family?! when and how do you plan on telling them?
Yes, it's just after 3pm here (1500). I don't think he's suspicious of pregnancy. Today was supposed to be my day off from kids, they were going to spend the day with my MIL but they we got a snow storm that dropped more than anticipated so.....no break for me. I'm sure hubs just thinks I am bummed about that/stressed by the kids (HA, I guess that's kind of true lol).

you know I thought I saw Kiwi lurking earlier! Are you two due around the same time?


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks dobs. I'm already planning on grabbing a couple of tests at the store and will probably take one or two in the bathroom like a proper addict, lol! I even stuck a shot glass in my purse already :rofl:


----------



## Emsabub

Hiya dobs! 

Gig we only kept it quiet because partner's sister had a baby end of last month, it was a girl 11 years after twins so it was a big deal. So we didn't want to take anything away from her. It helps I'm a little chubby so a bump takes forever to show haha! But we're going to tell everyone on partner's birthday next week, by then niece will be 3 weeks old so it's not too bad. 

Ugh typical snow to come just as you don't want it. I'd be so annoyed if I'd lost a child free day. As for a shot glass in the bag look at you being prepared :lol:

Kiwi is a week or two behind I think? I get people's tickers mixed up half the time.


----------



## gigglebox

awww that was considerate of you. Were the twins boys? haha probably people have noticed but are too polite to ask, lol -- probably a good thing! Oh won't that be nice, make you SO's birthday extra special!

oh and yes this was a slip up, lol. Drunken sex. I mean I was sober but he wasn't....I think he may have "gone" but didn't realize it....if so it wasn't much, i certainly didn't notice anything too sloppy down south if you catch my drift haha. I do remember him wiping off mid-sex so I'm not sure if he started then stopped? maybe we caught with the first O wave? He definitely didn't have a true finish though...I did, he got kind of tired, stopped, and passed out soon after :haha:

argh I don't even know!

or maybe these tests are faulty!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs. I saw the line. It's faint but it looked more like a faint bfp rather than indent buuuut I could be wrong. I usually can't capture my indents and if I do sometimes I see it and then it goes away and so on while looking at same photo. Geez sounds like I have a problem lol

Glad hubs shop is doing well.

Looking forward to the test. Waiting anxiously....hehe


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh what a bust! I got cheapies and a new 3pk of frer. I used a cheapie tonight in the walmart bathroom. Total fail! Right as I went in, another lady came to poop in the stall right next to me! She just sat there while I tried to test. It was super awkward...i ended up watching it for a minite then stuffing it in my pocket and leaving. Pulled it out in my car, and had to used my bright cell phone light that is washing out the test, if there was a faint line or not all i could see was bright stark white. 

Not sure what to do here. Test in the am? Sneaky test tonight? Ugggghhhhh when do i tell hubby? He suspects something is off with me


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s great that the shop is doing well!

I’d say wait until morning but if it were me then I couldn’t. Can you give him the old just having an off day or a lot on my mind? Not really untrue. No wrong answers though. Just go with what feels best if he asks


----------



## gigglebox

We sat down together after we put the kids down. He said he felt like i was about to tell him i have cancer *face palm* 
Poor guy, his woman is all sorts of sending him mixed emotions. I couldn't do it. I couldn't tell him. With that last test looking negative and the frer positive disappearing, i just don't believe it myself. I want to be sure before i cause any worry. So i will try to get a frer in tomorrow...

Ugggh just wish I knew.

Also my friend did text later and apologized for not being more supportive, so there's that. She offered to talk again but i just don't want to talk about it except with you ladies :p 

So at this point i'm just convinced the frer was faulty or something. I'll update with the next test.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. It’s okay. And that’s so brave if you to carry this weight so he doesn’t have to. Strong lady! But also totally ok if you end telling him. Lol. You know what I mean.

Maybe turn in early tonight? Or do something nice for you? Hoping it was just a wonky test. Glad your friend apologized, but totally get not wanting to talk to her just yet. We got your back!


----------



## gigglebox

I've never been so confused testing!
I think the frer are just crappy or something. This was from a new box, but same thing happened as yesterday. Very obvious pink line up until 7-8 minutes, then it started to fade. Wtf.

First pic is at about 5 minutes. Second is about 9-10. Third is my very obviously negative equate cheapie. 

So what do we think? Is this one of those rarely seen false positives? A chemical perhaps? Whatever it *might* be, if anything, I'm guessing not viable. I'm 11dpo, if yesterday was positive today should have been darker. I'd also expect a line on the cheapie.

Wow this is frustrating.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm voting either chemical or really crappy indent line. I feel like I saw a pink line initially on my pp tests but it faded some and then I could sometimes see and sometimes not. I was going a bit cross eyed staring at that test. However if the other tests prior to Friday didn't do it then maybe it is a chemical? Sorry for mindf!#$. :hugs:

Oh and glad your friend apologized. I don't think I'd be ready to talk either with her responses though.


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree. I’ve heard frer has really gone downhill. I definitely see that line, but I trust wally. There should be something on it. How long is your lp again?

ETA: I can’t stand it. I’m just gonna nut up and give him a direct invite. If he says no then I’m not asking again. Plus I’m on sugar pills next week. It should not be this aggravating. There’s always my friend’s friend, but I’m not attracted to him. He’d go out of his way to make me happy but id like my first time in years to be with someone superficially attractive lol


----------



## gigglebox

Yeah i shot her a quick text that I don't think I'm actually pregnant because she did ask how I was this morning. But yeah if this happens again that's definitely not the person I'd tell first!

I did tell hubby this morning. He finally just straight out asked if I was pregnant. I said I thought I was but I don't think so anymore. He was very matter of fact about it, as he always is, and just said, "If it D we will


----------



## gigglebox

My phone froze, will give better response later lol


----------



## gigglebox

To finish, hubs just hugged me amd said we'd get through it because we always do. God I love that man!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs lp is 12-13 days, I honestly don't remember which. I haven't paid too much attention. 

Woohoo, I hope your direct approch has favorable results! Remind me, Which guy was this? 

Fluek i know what you mean about the faint lines that disappear and reappear, lol! That's when I play the "if I'm honest with myself, I do/don't see a second line." But I'm telling you, these lines were there! Pink! Visible! They look exactly like early bfp's...but that they fade is really throwing me for a loop.

Hubby being so supportive is almost making me hope for a darker line :dohh: but I'm really wondering about these symptoms I'm having...they are very pregnancy-y. 

Guess we'll know for sure in the coming days if af shows.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh and regarding fading line...at 9dpo is was somewhat visible at 2-3 minutes then faded.
At 10dpo i saw it and took a pic about 6 minutes, then put it away. When I pulled it out at abput 40 minutes it looked faded.
Today at 11dpo it was there same as yesterday, if not slightly darker, until 8ish minutes then started to fade. Barely visible now that i look at it dry. And cheapie was negative.

A mind f is right!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that’s so frustrating. I hope you get a clear answer soon, whatever it may be. I’m glad your hubby was calm and supportive, I’m pretty sure my SO would be freaking tf out :rofl: he’d 100% be all in, he’d just be freaking over how we’d make it work. My FRER indents were not nearly that visible, but I’ve seen a few people who had visible faint lines and they were evaps/indents. I definitely feel like FRER quality has gone down, I don’t think I’m going to buy any more. I have one left in my drawer, I think, and I’m saving it for if I get an undeniable line on a cheapie. I don’t have any Walmart ones, my local Walmart doesn’t have them, though the one near my school did last year. I’ve just been using pregmate because they’re wider than usual cheapies. Anyway, I guess we’ll see in the next 2-3 days if you get AF or an obvious positive!

Dobs that’s frustrating re: NSA boy. I would definitely not go for a guy you’re not attracted to just to get out your sexual frustration, you probably wouldn’t enjoy it as much because of a lack of sexual chemistry anyway. 

AFM getting slightly more risky with fully unprotected sex today but my period is just ending (like it’s just a little bit of light tan discharge), and I’m only CD6 so I’d have to ovulate crazy early to get pregnant. I’ve had short enough cycles on the IUD but not in a long time, I’ve been having 33-34 day cycles for a bit now, and those short cycles may have been anovulatory. This first hormone free cycle was 33 days. I am taking an estrogen boosting herbal supplement this cycle that could potentially move up ovulation a bit, but going from CD20 ovulation to CD11 or earlier sounds extremely unlikely. Doesn’t mean I won’t have wishful thinking, but logically I know it’s incredibly unlikely. Last cycle I did it on CD3 and I’m obviously not pregnant. I know CD8 and CD11 are quite different for chances of ovulating, but I still doubt I’m going to have like a 24 day cycle (my LPs have been a little under 14 days, more like 10-13).


----------



## DobbyForever

That is seriously a mind f*. What a roller coaster. Glad you told hubs and he’s being supportive. :hugs:

this is The Boy. The one I’ve been talking to about a month and a half, went on three dates cuz we’re both busy af. We made V-day plans and then I think he has commitment problems and panicked cuz he thought it was a big deal when it really wasn’t. So he was like you’re amazing, it’s me and my job and my schedule. You deserve better than the half assed attention I’m giving you but it wouldn’t be fair to ask you to sit around and wait for me. And I’m like punk b* people make time for who they want to make time for. So don’t bs me. But like if you’re dtf then I am LMFAO. And he said he was. We don’t do explicit sexting. It’s all innuendo. But like I’m trying to get laid before my damn period. But also of you don’t want NSA either then just day so. Cuz I have other d. I just want your d. 

I would say I’m in a mood cuz pms but lol obviously not a thing. I got myself chocolate covered strawberries and ordered a lobster tail/filet mignon to cook tomorrow plus I grabbed my fav bottle of wine the other day. So I’m prepped for single girl v day lol. Also dropped off valentines for my friend and her kids. She already ripped into hers with her hubby and sent me a video of them taking their shots (I got her that chocolate is for amateurs heart box that’s just a bunch of fireball shots lol)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae do you. I just worry about the unprotected sex cuz it sounds like you work yourself up with the what if’s. As long as you’re not going crazy over it, then a little early nookie is nbd. I’m guilty of it. But I’m also guilty of getting pregnant on a day that I thought impossible soooo lol


----------



## Emsabub

Gig those tests are hella confusing!! If you're due on tomorrow or the day after then you should know for sure, hopefully. But that's amazing you have the support of your husband if it did happen!

Dobs I completely agree with what Shae said, from the little bit I've seen about this guy you talk about. I just feel a bit stupid I can't work out what NSA is :rofl:
And your valentine's plans don't sound so bad, the way my partner is winding me up I'm wishing mine and was single. Then again we haven't got each other anything just because I can't be assed with the soppy stuff hahaha


----------



## shaescott

Dobs your single girl Valentine’s Day plans sound amazing. My Valentine’s Day gift was a baggie of homemade bacon jerky, which is admittedly super good, I’m not even mad, but SO’s grandfather was like “you didn’t get her jewelry? You just got her bacon?!” But I never wear jewelry, the only jewelry I want is an engagement ring lol, so he shouldn’t waste his money on any other jewelry. 

Re: getting worked up, oh I 100% do :rofl: but I’m just gonna watch my cycle and if I don’t ovulate in the next 5 days I’m not going to worry about it anymore. Like last cycle, I wasn’t worried about the CD3 BD once CD8 passed with negative OPKs. And like I said last time, if my body actually manages to ovulate that early just to get me pregnant, I’ll honestly just be impressed :rofl: like if my body is that committed to getting pregnant, it can have the win. 

Emsabub, re: NSA, it’s the title of that Natalie Portman/Ashton Kutcher romance movie from 2011, if that helps :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Oh Dobs, I meant to ask in the previous post, what CD did you manage to get pregnant from that you thought was impossible? Just out of curiosity lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Ems yeah I’m a hardcore romantic. It’s my ISFJ personality. Any excuse to shower people with attention and gifts is like sign me up. But I never want or expect anything in return. V day itself is dumb but I still do it cuz I’m nuts lol

NSA is no strings attached, just here for DTD. Don’t talk to me, don’t hang out with me, just show up when I want to DTD and gtfo immediately after.

FWB is friends with benefits, similar but there’s generally more of an actual friendship. So like you may chat or even hang out, but it’s not a dating relationship. It’s more for people who want the BD and companionship of a relationship without actually committing to a person


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae I totally remember that movie

it was cd 27 or 28. I was thinking I’m due for my period in a day or two so there’s no way. Well joke was on me! I had an ovarian cyst that donated ovulation so that was not fun on so many levels.

good plan. Glad you’re feeling more mellow this go round

I’d probably want the jerky over jewelry :rofl: sounds yummy!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ouch, I had one time where I think I had an ovarian cyst burst and I felt like I was gonna pass out from pain all of a sudden in the dorm hall bathroom :rofl: luckily the pain subsided to levels where I wasn’t dizzy anymore after a couple minutes and my RA recommended some NSAIDs and to call her if the pain got worse. I didn’t know what the pain was and she goes “are you ovulating?” Like huh now that you mention it, maybe. That was an interesting time. Was that pregnancy one of your losses or A? I thought A was conceived in an expected fertile window but I can’t remember.


----------



## Emsabub

Thank you guys! Shae now it makes sense! I don't know how I couldn't guess that really. And honestly I think it really works out better for people when they just let the feelings go, don't think about it (or try their best not to) and go with the flow. Like how some people say after having fertility treatment they just didn't think about it 'cos it won't happen anyway' and then bam!!
Ofc everyone's different, but being easy on is definitely the best approach.
Also that sounds super painful if ovulation ruptured a cyst :shock:

Dobs I get you. I'm the same type who will do so much for someone, in my mind it's I can do it for you but you can't do it for me. Like I've put so much effort into a dinosaur themed birthday party for my partner next week, inc a piñata (I know I'm a big kid inside :lol:) and looked EVERYWHERE for this cider he loves, which I did finally find! But when it comes to my birthday in March I've already said nope, don't want anything. Don't buy me anything. But if I get birthday money I'm spending it on stuff for new baby & a lamp for the lounge.
Cos I really want a lamp.


----------



## DobbyForever

I agree yikes Shae that sounds awful! This was my second pregnancy. I was basically told I could lose my ovary (best case scenario) or lose the pregnancy, but ultimately my gyn’s medical suggestion was the latter. So. Yup.

omg I love it! Post pics! I love seeing people’s party stuff. And lol right?! Always that money goes to the kids or house. I’ve been really trying to treat myself more here and there. It’s still nice when people do stuff, so hope you’re partner surprises you with a little extra spoiling. And lol I bought a steam vacuum mop for Christmas. Just bought a lamp today. Like that’s when you’ve hit peak adulthood. Gift money = lamps and vacuums

oooo and I have brie and crackers

and I just booked a beach house for spring break + my parents agreed to take A cuz my stepdad gets his second vax Monday and even though it’s delayed I bet teachers will be vaxed within the month

ETA I may be DTD tonight omg I’m so excited. I really hope he doesn’t back out


----------



## shaescott

Dobs you were right, the anxiety has hit :rofl: currently stress googling but also wondering how to make me ovulate earlier because I want a baby but like also BAD. I’m a mess. I should take my anxiety med and stop googling. My estrogen boosting herbal blend I’ve been taking since CD2 could potentially make ovulation occur a few days earlier than usual, black cohosh is considered like a natural Clomid, but CD11 would be crazy early even for using that. I need to CHILL TF OUT.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooof that’s hard. I have zero advice. Sorry. Like I’m so glad that things planned out the way they did in my early pregnancies. I’m so happy to give my kid the world because of my salary, job security, and place in life. But I was dead set on keeping my early pregnancies so I get it.


----------



## gigglebox

lol shae that broody brain cannot be tamed! Well I guess SO would be OK with a baby then, yes? I mean if not I'm guessing he'd be a bit more diligent about pulling out or perhaps wear a condom himself or something? Or is he trusting you to take care of the b/c? If he's trusting you, I'd say it'd be a little dishonest to try and prompt an early ov....plus if your body pops out an egg sooner than it's ready, how good could the egg be anyway if you're forcing it out before it's mature? Just my thoughts, no judgement. Also there's kind of a certain fun-ness (is that a word?) about playing the "oooh I might be pegnant!" game, when you're really wanting a baby. Peeing on sticks is fun, I'll admit it. And once you're pregnant you do kind of miss it so I say have fun, pee on things!

Dobs ahhh on THE Boy. Yeah I wish people would just say what the mean/think, not beat around the damn bush. Also I do remember that guy you are talking about who is into you but it's not mutual -- haven't you known him for awhile? If I remember correctly at some point you almost considered him as a mate purely because he would be a good spouse/father. Maybe try some friendly dates and get to know him more? Maybe he'll grow on you if there's an intellectual/emotional bond? and wtf your valentines sound amazing. I think I just suck at celebrating this day. I got a small box of chocolates for each kid and I got hubby gourmet maple syrup (trust me, he'll love it)....but I don't think I'll be getting anything. just the way the cookie crumbles, I guess. But who knows, he's surprised me before....

Ems yeah I think women overall are just more considerate/thoughtful. Well, at least moms seem to be. I have some pretty inconsiderate female friends. I am always the one who does the planning in his family. And I, too, want to see pictures of the party stuff! I once planned a cowboy themed kid-style party for hubs before we had ds1. It was a lot of fun! I made a cake and put white frosting on it, then left a can of green frosting out for guests to decorate the cake. There were a lot of penises and boobs on it and it was quite hilarious. I also set up a shooting style game on our sliding glass door. I had these toy guns with ammo that had suction cups on the tips and I had worked out a point system on the door and hung targets on the reverse side so the ammo would stick, then I had a prize for the winner (I can't remember what it was but I think a gift card to a beer/wine shop). It was a lot of fun.

ok to update...did another cheapie this afternoon and bfn. I guess what's doing my head in is how pregnant I feel. I have a serious food aversion but am craving very specific things (what I wouldn't do for a seafood salad from the local sushi joint....and I'd go get it if there wasn't ice everywhere right now). I just feel exactly how I do early pregnancy, so it's driving me mad


----------



## shaescott

Gigs he’s basically going by if my app says to use protection or not, and if it does we use the diaphragm. It’s up to him whether he uses a condom as well on red days or requests I wear the diaphragm on green days. Today was a green day (aka good to go, not fertile) so he decided he was fine with going unprotected. I’m not actually trying to make myself O early enough for period BD to cause pregnancy, I was already taking this supplement starting this cycle because I had like no EWCM last cycle and I was concerned I wasn’t producing enough estrogen, since estrogen makes CM turn EW. The supplement isn’t supposed to produce an abnormally early ovulation (like so early it wouldn’t be a mature egg), it’s just supposed to regulate the cycle and prevent delayed ovulation. Since mine was a bit delayed previously it may push it forward but I really don’t think it would push it forward by 9+ days. It isn’t meant to immediately induce anything, it’s meant to be taken CD2-12 and it’s not supposed to be taken once you’re ovulating, so it doesn’t seem they expect an O earlier than CD13 or so. We won’t be BDing at least after tomorrow (if we even do tomorrow) because I’ll be at school and when I return it’ll be red days, so that would still be 6 days before O if I BD’d tomorrow and O’d on CD13.

ETA: whoops hit post too soon. Gigs I wonder if it could be a chemical since you’re having all the symptoms but negative tests.


----------



## DobbyForever

That is so interesting. ESP with those disappearing lines. But our heads can def symptom spot lol

I mean he’d be good the sense that he’s educated and has a good job. I’ve only know him a little over a month via a dating app. Like we get on well, but he lacks the maturity needed to be a dad. I think he’ll get there in maybe 5 years, but he is still very much in the enjoying lack of responsibility phase of life. He made a comment about one of my fav wineries having too many children.... and I’m like LOL I’ve taken my kid to a winery at least three times that I can recall so gg. I don’t even know him well enough to say whether or not he’s good dad material. I think he has commitment issues cuz his parents divorced and his dad is on side number 3 or 3


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oof I definitely wouldn’t recommend going after someone with commitment issues who isn’t mature enough for you. Especially if this is the guy you aren’t really attracted to? An education and a good job is great, but it doesn’t make up for all that. I’d rather be with someone who didn’t go to college and didn’t have a good job but was on the same maturity level as me and was super committed to me, good with kids, etc than an educated well off person who wasn’t. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh this is just sex lol. The dating ship has sailed off without him. I’m looking for guys but until I find a suitor, a girl has needs :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

It’s also just curiousness too. Like he has bent me all sorts of out of shape without trying. Like I’d be turned on during on phone calls and we were never explicit and rarely talked about sex. I wanted to sleep with him after every date. I would have slept with him already if any of our dates were in private lol. So I kind of just want to see what the fuss is about. And I’m ready for the last person I had sex with/experience with it to not be my ex and to not be trigger warning

Spoiler
assault
. And I spent a few weeks wondering if I just was to sleep with TB cuz of that but it’s not. Just a bonus.

I do wanna puke though I’m so nervous lol. I don’t remember how to DTD!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Ahhh Dobs! It's like riding a bike. I'm sure he'll be happy to put his (using old terms here) pickle in your jar that even if you don't feel your preform to your standards. He won't notice, I'm confident. That reminds me, what did ever happen with your ex? Did you get full custody? Oh and responsible dad material guy was from like 2 years ago so definitely not this same person. I'm not sure if that is even what the situation was. Or maybe that wasn't even you, lol.

Shae that's kind of neat your SO is so involved in your fertility. My husband's just like "tell me when it's safe" haha. 

Shoot my text got erased so I don't know if I posted this on the last page or not....so sorry to keep talking about the testing business but it's done my head in! Yeah, dobs, those weird ass lines....they definitely look like obvious but faint BFP's, and then fade to what look like indents. They can still be seen but totes not pink and obvious, like you would expect on a dry positive test. I'd assume it's just my head playing tricks too, IF I didn't have the symptoms first, followed by the suspicion I was pregnant and then the weird tests, and not the other way around. I only tested because it just hit me that I was having some of my telltale pregnancy symptoms. 

Yeah that's my thought too Shae, a chemical maybe? Maybe the frer is picking up like super low levels of hcg and that's why the cheapie is blank...? 

Whatever the case, I'm doing one more frer in the morning just to see what it does. Part of me is tempted to have hubs pee on one just to see, lol. In either case I'm going to wait it out after that. AF should be here either tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lmfao may not have been me. I’ve been too much of a hot mess to date. I think though you may be thinking of my ex friend. He would have given me the world, but our friendship was so toxic. It got really heated one day, and he basically said “Fine maybe I’ll just f* [my bff] then” and I blocked him. Haven’t talked since. No regrets.

lol I keep telling myself guys are so easily pleased. I just have so my ptsd from my ex putting me down that it’s hard to not be in my head.

I have full custody. He has supervised visits once a week, but he doesn’t use them. Hasn’t seen A in nearly two years. He owes me like $10k in child support and all the child support people had to say was “file another motion” like y’all the ones garnishing his check and did the calculations to show his ass owes me. Why do I need to go to court again?! Eye roll. It’s dropped my credit score 30+ points. Still over 800 but not for long if b* doesn’t run me my money.

Omg lol at hubs peeing on the stick. I’m leaning chemical as well. Just idk I’m going through a didn’t want to say it first phase lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Should I have a playlist LMFAO


----------



## DobbyForever

:dance:\\:D/

I have drama though lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I wouldn’t say he’s really any more involved than your DH, he’s basically just “does the app say it’s safe?” And if he’s feeling extra careful he might use some protection anyway. 
I’d be tempted to have him POAS too lol. Hopefully you’ll have an official answer soon!

Dobs :rofl: I think I’ve had sex to music like once ever, I would definitely say you don’t need a playlist. What’s the drama?

AFM I hadn’t temped since 11DPO of last cycle because I forgot my thermometer at school and started spotting before I got back. I was home basically all week because of birthdays and snowstorms and finally got back to get my thermometer and... I’m still above coverline. I know I’m not pregnant because I took an extra test as a precaution on Thursday even though my cervix was wide open and I knew I wasn’t. Very odd. Hopefully it’ll drop back down to normal in the next few days.


----------



## gigglebox

I am super rusty on what the chart means, but could you still be adjusting post hormone removal?

About to test again...still not sure what to hope. Hubby has been so sweet. I told him I don't think I'm pregnant, or at least it's not viable, and he said, "Damn! I was looking forward to picking out names." He then went on to discuss how we could make it work with 2 bedrooms for 4 kids, how we could make one of the rooms downstairs into a legal bedroom...So I guess we might have a serious conversation in the near future about one more. What a terrifying thought, lol!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs obviously we need details when all is said and done!
I totally made a mixed cd to have sex to early on in me and hubby's relationship. It was harder metal music, lol! Part of that was he had roommates and we wanted something kind of loud to drown us out. 
I need a blushing emoji :blush:


----------



## gigglebox

Ok. Now it's almost blank. I can only just make out an indent, but then I can't lol. No weird pink line at all this time. 

I'm going to chalk it up to a chemical and wait for my appetite to return now, lol.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I totally could still be adjusting. It’s hard to know how long it will take and which things will be wonky for that period of time. I hadn’t dropped below coverline last cycle when AF started, only when I removed my IUD (which was CD1, so my CD2 temp was a big drop), so maybe normally it would take a few days to go down. 

I totally blasted music in my dorm room after the first time my roommate got a text from a friend that they could hear loud :sex: from out in the hallway :rofl: my roommate texted me to let me know (she was obviously not there at the time) and recommended some loud music, so that was embarrassing. So for covering up noise, yes, I’ve done that. 

That’s so nice that your hubby has been so sweet. Maybe TTC #4 is a real possibility after all! I definitely was seeing more on the previous tests so I agree with your assessment. Hoping your appetite returns quickly!


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw Shae yeah I agree maybe it’s part of the adjustment period. Hopefully things are back to a predictable normal again soon.

Gigs love the convo about four. Immediate thought BUNK BEDS lol. They have some dope a** bunk beds these days. I’m glad that things have turned out ok for now, but seriously love that it has sparked up the convo for the potential future

Sorry I was just so tired. By the time he left and I finished washing my face it was nearly midnight when I normally sleep at 9. I’m so tired lol esp cuz A is back to 2am carry me to the pottying again :cry:

re DTD I’m a naughty girl. I made him bring protection but ultimately we didn’t use it. I will get tested but since I’m just sleeping with him then I know whose a** to kick if I get an sti. He insists he doesn’t have one. Tbh I’m more terrified of a pregnancy than an sti. It was ok. The fore play was off the chain cuz I don’t touch certain parts and he did so it was like 0 to 100. I was disappointed in his lack of volunteer to spend some quality time ahem you know where doing you know what esp after I did for 15 minutes. First guy who didn’t do it or even offer. So he lost a lot of cool points off the bat for that. It was good and I don’t regret it but it wasn’t great. He’s much more passive than I’m used to. And leading with the theme, I ahem did all the work until the end. He’s also sooooo quiet, idk if he was worried about my dogs and kid but like dude take a hint. If I’m loud, be loud with me. He did say later that he was trying really hard to not be done in 5m and he felt a lot of pressure to not finish quickly because it had been so long for me. So I mean wasn’t like the best but I’d be willing to do it again and start teaching him what I like as we get more comfortable.

Re the drama so I can NSA. I can do FWB. I can do dating. But you need to pick a lane and stay in it. We were done fooling around at just before ten. He didn’t leave until nearly 11. So what did we do? We talked. We cuddled. We held hands. He kissed me but not sex kisses just you’re adorable kisses. Got to the point where I was like dude I can do the sex but we need boundaries. You can’t sit here and be cute with me because I compartmentalize, so you can’t blur lines like that. Did not stop the cute. Lol. So we keep talking and he’s clearly re-inviting my hand for hand holding, and I’m ignoring him. I mentioned work and everything about him/his demeanor changed. And he vented hard about work and ended his rant with things have just been really hard and I don’t feel like myself/I missed two staff meetings because I’ve just checked out on everything for a week but you know that.... and I’m like oh dip he wasn’t blowing me off. So I told him lol but I also said like when you want to date someone you make time for them. And he’s like yeah for true. And I was like I meant what I said about being a burden. And he’s like you’re not. I love seeing your texts, but I feel bad because I’m not giving you the attention you deserve or I want to give you. I was gonna hit him with the hard truth of there’s only can and won’t but he looked so defeated. So I just dropped it. Kind of like how I dropped his hand :rofl: anyway so we talked more, and then he kissed me goodbye and we briefly considered a second round but it was late. He texted when he got home like I asked and then I said cool thx and thx for the wine (my fav varietal cuz he listens) and I’ll save it for next time. And he was like looking forward to it. By which time I had already fallen asleep. I’ll text him back tomorrow because it’s v day, and that’s just awkward.

So that’s the drama. Boy is being too nice. So I guess I’ll promote him to FWB? More on the NSA spectrum. But if we keep boinking and he keeps gazing lovingly in my eyes and holding my hand and being cutesy after we need a serious chat about boundaries.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I did make a playlist but I shut it off when he got here cuz it was making me more nervous :rofl: I was on the phone too and he thought it was cute how close I am to my inner circle


----------



## gigglebox

More later but love the solidarity we have here of being loud dtd :rofl: :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope everyone is having a great day! <3


----------



## shaescott

SO and I forgot to make plans and all restaurants were booked, so we had a romantic date at Buffalo Wild Wings :rofl: but it was actually nice, I just managed to get slightly drunk off of a single tall hard cider :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo love BWW! And glad it worked out that you got to see him! I know there was a bit of a worry with the covid stuff that you might not see him for vday/ his bday


----------



## DobbyForever

So I guess I drank too much wine because I wasn’t thinking. I sent this guy a WALL of text. I’m mortified. I had sent 2 in response to something. But then I got a little tipsy at dinner cuz I had wine while I was cooking but I hadn’t eaten since 11... anyway I decided to take a bath and so I sent a selfie (with bubbles covering all the good bits) and sent a caption teasing him for canceling our date then I felt b*y so I sent a follow up that was like lol jk but srsly do something nice for yourself this weekend.... but omg once the buzz faded I could not believe I sent that many texts. He did not respond. Probably thinks I’m nuts....


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs woohoo glad you got some nookie! I know you said it was subpar but sounds like it was nice enough and with some tweaking, could be amazing. Eeesh, didn't want to go downtown, eh? What a bummer! I know for some guys it's totally out of the question as they don't like to do it, could that be him? Here's to hoping it was only because he thought you might be uncomfortable with it and will do better next time. Hmmmmmmmmmmm those are some mixed messages there! Do you think it could turn into a "real" relationship? Or do you not want it to?

Shae glad you at least saw each other! That's great. And hey, nothing wrong with some bww  One year hubby and I celebrated with a night in and taco bell. Yesterday we didn't do anything too special; I gave him his maple syrup and he made me a very sweet card. He wrote me a haiku! It was adorable. The kids got small boxes of chocolate from me and I hung up some heart decorations. My mom brought us a box a week ago that we weren't allowed to open until yesterday, and it was packed with candy. I had a sales show last night so that was my evening online, and then after we put the kids to bed and had full on bd, and right in time because af has arrived this morning, and let me tell you, she is not happy with me. getting some gnarly cramps on and off. such fun!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG dobs I just read your last response! you poor thing, gosh I despise the feeling of being embarrassed! well if he does respond, you'll know he's in it for all you and your crazy, lol! Hey he was probably busy using that photo for his own personal us if you know what I mean ;) so don't beat yourself up too much. Did you mention he was busy or something yesterday? 

I would suggest just leaving it be and not sending anything else....lol


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for the short response.

Dobby don't beat yourself up. I'd also just wait for him to respond. Sorry he wasn't willing to go downtown. 

Shae bww is nice! I prefer a local wing place but the jammin jalapeño boneless wings are my fav at bww! Glad you got to see SO

Gigs sorry AF is being awful. I'm voting if she's that bad that your probably had a chemical. :hugs: what a twist that DH is considering ttc #4. How do you feel about that? Nothing wrong with a simple V day.


AFM ordered a new washer and dryer for our place. Will put it into storage for now, but it'll be ready for when we move in. I couldn't resist, $400 off combined! They are normally $1000 each but on sale for $800 each! I'm super excited. Yeah I've entered into the lame phase of life where I get excited about appliances lol

Dh ordered us some cookie pies/sandwiches for V day. He got red velvet, strawberry milkshake, peanut butter, and double chocolate! They are soooo good and I'm glad the girls don't like them so we don't have to share. I got him a nut variety box and I'd ordered a nice nightgown to wear. I meant to cook steaks and curry roasted cauliflower but doing that tonight. I made a shredded chicken enchilada casserole. Sooo yummy!

Going to get back into working out. Doing some mommy and me yoga on tube with the girls. V kinda does it and S is just crazy but ya know she's only almost 2.I am sad to say some of it was a little challenging, but hey I gotta start somewhere. My goal isn't to lose weight but get more active and help girls burn off some energy while it's cooler outside or too muddy. They are just too wild in the evening.


----------



## gigglebox

ha, it's kind of a loaded question...I don't know how I feel, honestly! I feel maxed out at 3 but with having to truly think about what life would be with 4, I'm feeling like we could make it work. I would be hard but doable. I just don't want to find years down the road that I regret not having just one more. Logically I don't think it's a good idea but emotionally I do, and I see not having one more and regretting it as a real possibility...but I'm almost 35 and do not want kids later than this. But it's all a definite "no" until I get my health issue sorted out, so that first, then maybe hubby and I will have a real conversation about #4. 

On the plus side, my mom is supposed to move closer to us in the very near future (like within the year), so that would certainly be helpful if we had another one. On the flip side, she'll be in her 70's soon and I worry if she starts having any health issues, how will I be able to help HER with 4 kids to also take care of?

I don't know, lots to consider...I do feel a bit pressured though about it, since I don't want to have any more past a certain age.

Anyway, AF is not being, like, abnormally painful, just as painful as it gets on a bad day, if that makes sense. Appetite is somewhat returning so that's good I guess....bad for my weight loss progress though 

Wow, great deal on the washer & dryer!!! GOD I LOVE NEW APPLIANCES. My Mom gifted me a refrigerator for my combined birthday/xmas gift, and I couldn't be happier. I love this thing, especially compared to our old one. and if getting excited about appliances make a person lame, than I will freaking own that lame title. I scored a sweet dishwasher for under $400 because it was a floor model and I pointed out to the sales person it had a dent (a very tiny dent that you can't see once you throw a hand towel on the handle). It's also a bosch, which is a super quality brand, and it's extremely quiet (as in we have opened it multiple times while it's in the middle of a cycle because we didn't realize it was running, lol).

i'm not a huge cookie fan but those sound amazing! which was the best? curry roasted cauliflower? tell me more.

giiiirrrl I need to do the same. I'm not sure how to convince my kids to workout with me, though. When I put on family workouts, ds1 participates with much reluctance, ds2 sits on the couch and refuses to join, and ds3 makes me hold him while I do it. If you find any workouts that convinces everyone to join, do let me know!!! I also would just like more energy tbh, but losing weight would be a great bonus. I'd love to see the 130's eventually but I'd be happy to get in the 140's...about 10lbs to go! That's not much, right?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs oh yikes! Hopefully the cramps die down, but glad you got some action right before! I think your evening sounds perfect! End of day, QT with your loved ones is the best. And how cute that he wrote a haiku!

Fluek yay! What a great sale! And I feel you. I still get giddy over my steam mop that I bought myself for Christmas during Black Friday. Yay adulthood!

:haha: Go downtown. That’s perfect.

I don’t think he’s mature enough to be in a committed relationship, let alone one that involves a child. I like his companionship, he’s a nice escape. So I’d like to keep the FWB status for a while.

I’ve sent a wall of texts before but yikes. The last wall of texts also involved a scandalous selfie lmfao Yay super bowl drinking. Which he did say left him tongue/text tied. I’m sure he wasn’t busy. But I was actually surprised I heard from him at all. I texted him in the am because I never responded to his last text from the night before. Just basically confirming that he can get it if he asks lol. Then he texted mid day solving my problem I had mentioned earlier, and we had a solid back and forth convo full of inside jokes for an hour. I was surprised because even in our early stages he didn’t respond this quickly. We averaged a text every 2 hours. Convo died on my double text. They were short and could have been one text cuz I sent it back to back. Basically just said I was thinking about our next get together too but gave him a heads up I’m on sugar pills next week. Then 2 hours later cue Dobs is a loose goose when she’s drinky.

def just gonna let that marinate. I’m sooooo in the mood for some tonight but the thirst can wait a week or more lol. 

well guess I’m not pregnant. I was like what I’d this odd sensation. I can’t still be leaking post sex. No. I am hardcore on my period. I’ve never had it hit this fast. Usually it comes mid Tuesday. I’m not even cramping. Lol for now


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes I’m sorry about the wall of texts. I sometimes manage to do that sober if I’m emotionally unstable so I feel you :rofl: I originally didn’t think I’d be able to see SO but the CDC changed the isolation to 10 days and they all get tested and his mom was re-tested, all negative. Plus they had no symptoms, so they’re wondering if the first was a false positive. Always possible.

Flueks I’d be pumped about new appliances at a great price too, especially if your old ones weren’t working well or looked blech and these ones are pretty and work really well. The yoga sounds like a good idea. I’m terrible at getting motivated, it’s a legit problem. I have a gym membership and I haven’t gone since September. Oops. I don’t want to lose weight either, just be more active to be more healthy.

Gigs a low key Taco Bell VDay at home doesn’t sound bad to me either lol, it saves money and it’s cozy. Sorry about the cramps :(

AFM I was supposed to get late VDay BD this morning but SO was exhausted and grumpy (because he was exhausted) and gave me a hard no, and I had to get back to school for my 11 am COVID vaccine appointment, so no BD for me. I got my 2nd 25 minutes ago. Feeling a little bleh but could be unrelated. We’ll see if it hits me hard in a few hours or tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

bummer for missing out on the BD shae! Hopefully later...? if you're feeling better. Hope you are. hmmm I'd say you should probably give up that membership if you aren't going -- aren't they expensive? Or do you get a student discount or something? 

Dobs looks like our cycles are synced! so fun! I guess you're going to have to wait, unless you really want to play up the crazy and see if he'll do it on the rag :rofl: no please don't. hahahahha


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that’s so awesome! But bummer about the missed bd opp. Glad you were able to get your second shot! Hopefully no worse symptoms have popped up.

Gigs that’s such great news about your mom! But true about things switching eventually from her helping you to vice versa. Hopefully things go well at your upcoming appointment and your health gets sorted soon. Hugs.

right?! My friend’s kid does yoga with her, this other friend’s kid does hip hop with her... I’m like how?!?! I guess maybe if I just did it enough he’d eventually get part the tantrums and want to join. He likes to sit on my cycle bike lol.

that’s rough about #4 when you’ve got that internal deadline to make a decision. But whatever you decide will be the best decision.

Shae again lol I’m disorganized today. that’s rough. Maybe cancel and try the Peloton app? They have all sorts of “classes”. It’s not just all spin stuff. And since it’s all at home maybe might be easier to sneak in enough workouts a month to justify the membership. I forget what it is.

back to gigs lol haha yeah for now. I’ll be having my “af” every 21 days ugh. Only downside to bcp. I am so not an on the ragger. Like more power to everyone, but it just doesn’t feel good. I swear it feels metallic and just ugh. I’d rather just wait haha. I’m not that horny :rofl:

AFM dramatic Monday, had to block my coworker who wouldn’t take no for an answer. To make it creepier, guy is like a solid 25+ years older than me. Gonna have to tell my boss tomorrow in case it’s an issue when we go back in person. I’m officially eligible on my turn but LOL no appointments available. I am on a waitlist for a small clinic, but not word on when I may get a call just that they will call. Boss said not to expect appointments for weeks despite the super site being opened at the Coliseum. Oh dunno if I mentioned I’m finally letting A nap in his own bed in his own room. I still have anxiety whenever I think about letting him sleep in there at night though. Baby steps.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I gotcha. That's a hard thing to end up regretting but not a good time now or much in the future. I imagine it would be really hard to care for an older parent and 4 kids. Hope she stays in good health for awhile.

Well I'm glad I'm not the only to get excited about new appliances! We got new ones for our old house back in 2016 and they had a slate finish. LOVE slate! I miss them but we will get new ones and if we don't like them will just upgrade later. We opted for black because I prefer it to stainless. My thing about stainless is fingerprints. I know a lot of the newer stainless are fingerprint resistant but we didn't have that option. Oh and yes Bosch are very nice. I ended up going for the GE back in 2016 but almost got the Bosch.

The double chocolate was my favorite, but strawberry milkshake was close. The strawberry one tasted like those strawberry ice cream bars by good humor. Yummy!

The curry roasted cauliflower is an old WW recipe. I just break cauliflower into small florets, mix with some curry powder, oil, minced garlic, then sprinkle some parsley on them. I'll have to look but I think I bake it at 425 or 450 for 20 minutes. You can add a dash of salt and/or pepper of you want. I'm not a big fan of using salt.

It was only 10 minutes each so that helped and yeah S wasn't very cooperative. The channel is Pregnancy and Postpartum TV if you want to check it out. 

Dobby ah well, I'm sorry he isn't mature enough for a relationship. I hope the FWB works out for you.

Oh man sorry about the coworker. Definitely creepy to me since he is that much older than you. Blah.

Oh and I'm not sure I'll try any dancing workouts..... I have no rhythm or coordination. My dancing is a disgrace and embarrassment. 

Shae I mean I want to and need to lose, but yes at this point just being active is my main goal. Any weight loss that happens will just be a benefit. I've only been really dedicated to going to the gym once in my life. At this point in my life it's not convenient so I know I'd just throw money down the drain. I hope to maybe join one eventually, especially one with a pool! 

Hope you don't feel too bad from the vaccine. I've heard several people say it was rough but manageable. Also, sorry on no BD. Maybe later?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs the gym is planet fitness so it’s not nearly as expensive as most gyms would be. My big issue is that it’s freezing outside and I have to walk a decent distance from my dorm to my car. I just don’t want to face the cold in my sports leggings and I don’t want to have to change at the gym, the changing rooms are very inconvenient, and I don’t want to put my regular clothes back on when I’m sweaty anyway because ew, but the showers are also super inconvenient, there’s no shelf and no outer area to change in, you have to keep products and a towel right outside the curtain and grab from behind the curtain and then walk across the aisle in your towel to the changing stalls. It’s just annoying. So I either go through all that or drive back in my thin sweaty leggings and walk through the cold back to my dorm in them. Neither sound like good options to me. When it’s warmer out I don’t have as much of a problem, because I don’t have to do the cold sweaty long walk. I’ve thought about canceling but it’s such a hassle to cancel with them, you have to either send a notice in certified mail or show up at the place to do it and that’s embarrassing :rofl:

As for the child #4 issue, that’s hard. It’s hard to know whether you’ll regret not doing something in the future. I hope you guys can figure it out together. 

Dobs no worse symptoms yet. I have a 3 month trial of Apple fitness that I haven’t yet done anything with, I could use it at the gym if I can convince myself to go. Part of my problem is I’m always starving after I go to the gym, so I always stop by McDonald’s on the way home and the cost adds up and also it’s not exactly healthy lol. 

That’s crazy about the coworker. Ew. I hope you can get a vaccine appointment soon, I’ve heard teachers are struggling with getting it right now. That’s a great step with A, I’m sure it must be hard to not see him the whole time but if he tolerates it I think it’s good for him to get a little independence, even if it’s just sleeping in his own room. 

Flueks dancing workouts sound fun to me but I definitely would look like an idiot. I’m also super bad with cardio, I get out of breath so fast, my poor heart just isn’t in shape. To be fair, if nobody is watching to judge you, who cares if you’re uncoordinated? In theory I’d love to be a member of a gym with a pool for some low impact exercise but I’m pretty sure with COVID that’s not happening so much anymore, is it? Plus I hate the part after swimming when you’re wet and cold and your hair is gross from the chlorine. I would totally use that as an excuse to never do it. I’m very bad at motivating myself :rofl:

Re: BD, none until I get back next weekend, I had to drive back up to school for the week. By then it’ll be red days and I’ll need to use the diaphragm, which is fine but of course it’s easier and more carefree without it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Buahaha I’m getting vaxed Wednesday! Second dose 3/10. I was literally shaking filling out my info cuz the appointments are going so fast.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky I’m drooling lol

Shae yeah cold and McDonald’s are deterrents for sure. I don’t blame you for not wanting to change or bring a bag. And I feel you about cancelling in person. Sooooo awkward

thanks. So far I’ve been napping across the hall with both doors open so hoping I can get comfortable enough to go downstairs. No complaints cuz I’m exhausted lol. Need the naps anyway. He’s doing alright but he’s so big in it! I ordered a twin mattress and I’m going to just convert it now. I have the kit and he’s used to sleeping in my queen so I’m not worried about rollouts.

sorry about having to wait in the bd but yay for more relaxed engagement.

Re the vax they ran out of appointments within the hour! Crazy. But h think they only booked for Tuesday and Wednesday. Not sure if that’ll be their ongoing plan or just because it’s the first two days of opening and they want to see how it goes. I’m hoping I can get one for my mom cuz my spring break is 4/3. My second dose is 3/10. And she can only take A if she’s vaccinated.

And I must have impressed The Boy cuz he texted me. Basically saying he appreciated my text aka bath selfie and that he understands I’m on my period no big. Then we exchanged a couple texts re the vax and yup.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yay! So glad you got your first dose scheduled! Is he napping in a crib or toddler bed? The twin conversion sounds like a good idea.

Re: BD it would’ve been relaxed before lol, not so much when I get back because of diaphragm wielding. Not a biggie, it’s just nice to not have to use it right after my period and after the fertile period is over.

I keep waking up super early and it’s driving me a bit nuts. I slept like 2 hours just now and I would’ve got back to sleep but my school called like 10 min later to say we had a delay due to snow/sleet and it was loud and now I’m wide awake. Which sucks, because breakfast doesn’t open until 7:30 (it’s 5:48). Hopefully I’ll get tired again soon. My arm is definitely sore this morning (last time, I woke up the next morning and the soreness was gone) but it’s not bad at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg my dumba** booked my mom’s appointment under her maiden name.... and they won’t change it. And appointments are gone again. Ugggggghhhh. Hopefully her hella unique 17 letter first name is enough lol

Shae hope you can get some good rest soon! Glad you’re not having bad side effects. He’s in a toddler bed converted from his crib. I had read that you should but the twin conversion at the same time cuz the models go out of production, so it’s been in my closet. I’ve started asking him if he wants to sleep in his bed or mine at night. He mulls it over but still chooses mine. So I’m fine with it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs could she bring a birth certificate to prove her maiden name? Any other kind of documentation of it?

27 hours later and still just some arm soreness. I do worry I’m not having a proper immune response if I don’t feel crappy, but hopefully that’s not the case.


----------



## DobbyForever

My stepdad keeps all their documents af his office and he’s kinda cagey esp now. I told her she better find something.

yeah I get that. My bro’s gf got WRECKED by her vax. She was miserable. 104 for days. But my stepdad felt nothing. I’m worried cuz I don’t have any capacity to operate at less than 100 rn lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I definitely still have feelings for him :cry: I don’t think I can sleep with him again.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah.... that was weird... I was sitting there minding my own business watching tv happy as a clam then BOOM. I missed him. And it’s because he kissed me. When we were just talking and I said something outrageously cute that he just smiled and gave me two quick kisses. And the way he looked at me. Ugh. And I just lost it. Had a good cry for about an hour. Took everything I had to not call him. Kept telling myself it’s just hormones. But ffffffffffff. Or Covid isolation. My mom kept thanking me for getting her appointment but honestly I did it for me. I’m burnt out.

bright side I’m decluttering my closet and I found $25 to Starbucks so that was fun lol

I’m so exhausted. A keeps tossing and turning. It’s to the point where I’m almost more tired than anxious about him sleeping alone.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs agh I’m sorry. I can’t say I’ve ever been in the same situation but I’m sure that would totally happen to me. I’m very much a feelings person so I catch feelings in the blink of an eye. Yay for the Starbucks gift card! Go treat yourself! 
Re: A and his sleep, do you have a good baby monitor in his room? I’m sure he’s too big for those baby wearables by now (plus sensory issues may be an issue) but what about those sensors that go under the mattress? I did some googling and BabySense 7 is an option, it’s recommended up to 1 year but they say people have used it for older children without issues. Maybe you could try using one of those for peace of mind while getting more sleep since he won’t be tossing and turning. 

AFM ugh I’m so mad, reason why is the pic below:

I went to high school with this girl. She had a miscarriage in early January. She got pregnant again and says she’s about 6 weeks. And now her douchebag boyfriend cheats on her. Like, this wasn’t even an accidental pregnancy, it was immediately after the miscarriage, clearly it was on purpose. Seriously, such a scumbag. It appears she’s kicking his ass to the curb but like, I can’t even imagine being in that situation, newly pregnant and now the FOB is out of the picture. I mean, Dobs you probably know how she feels. I imagine awful. She was going to wait to announce this pregnancy because of the miscarriage, last time she announced immediately and had the loss. But she was like “screw it” when this happened, understandably so. Ugh I’m just fuming. I’m not even friends with her, we’re just friends on FB and were classmates, but I get very protective of pregnant people I think.


----------



## DobbyForever

The baby monitor won’t help because it’s not like him that gives me anxiety. It’s an insane amount of crazy what if scenarios that make me sound like my anxiety is out of control but these things happened to me as a kid. The rooms are two feet apart so end of day I just need to get over it lol

re boy I just have to tell him he can’t hang out or kiss me but I like that he hung out and kissed me. So realistic solution is bang it out one more time then drop him like he’s hot.

Got my first dose. Have to say I was super impressed with their set up. They really put a lot of thought into it. Hells efficient super site.

Yeah that sucks. Like really sucks. Glad she’s not taking his s*. But also sucks because even if she breaks up with him now she has coparent with this guy for the rest of her life. Or worse deal with his potential crap role modeling for their kid. But also maybe she shouldn’t air her dirty laundry like that on FB.... it’s super petty and immature (as someone who is very much petty and immature and has been there done that). It’s not a good look. And the cynic in me, the courts will not like it if they go to court.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs well I hope things go well with the transition for both of you. I’m glad you got your first dose!

Oh this girl is definitely the type to air all her dirty laundry on Facebook... in fact nearly all of the people I know from high school who have kids already are the type to do just that. A girl who miscarried last month due to a subchorionic hematoma did the exact same stuff a few years back complaining about her parents and she moved out with her boyfriend etc. I’ve seen multiple people talk crap about their parents on FB and have the parents legit respond in the comments and it gets WILD.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think it’s just hard cuz posting on fb feels like texting your friends in a group chat but like... it’s not LMFAO to be fair I only learned that like ... never. I just got in trouble at work last year for it :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Oh it doesn’t feel like that to me at all, probably because I’m friends with all my extended family members on Facebook as well as high school classmates, they’re not my close friends who I’d text about that kind of stuff. I also just don’t tend to post negative stuff in my life on social media. I’m not trying to act like I live a perfect life, I just don’t want a few hundred people seeing my life go to shit and judging me for it :rofl: I also think I would say stuff I regret or post about dumb fights I won’t remember in a month, and I don’t need that popping up in my FB memories. Better to just text my best friend at that point. 

I do have a finsta where I complain a bit, but that’s a select few followers, not family or acquaintances, though most are college classmates in a mutual “I follow your finsta, you follow mine, we support each other on here” relationship. 

I don’t have many close friends, really just one and then SO and my sister, so if I need to complain, I text them each separately. I don’t have a group chat with a group of girlfriends, I don’t belong to a friend group like that. Maybe if I did have a lot of close friends on my FB, it would feel like a group chat like that, but I don’t, so idk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Makes sense. I have no filter and tell everyone everything. I’d say the fact I didn’t post about my creepy coworker or the boy dumping me is personal growth lol. After the work blow up,I decided my fb is drama free.

and quality vs quantity regarding friends. As long as you feel supported and loved, that’s the essence that matters.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I also have a filter issue, just not on Facebook. I have no filter when texting my friends, I feel the need to tell them literally everything that’s happening to me. I also have no filter in person, even with people who aren’t my close friends, just acquaintances and sometimes even people I just met. So we all have our filter problems, I think :rofl: my mom tried to teach me about filtering when I was a little kid (maybe 3-5) but it went like “honey you shouldn’t say that” “but it’s true, I thought it was bad to lie?” “... you’re right honey, it’s bad to lie”.


----------



## gigglebox

omg Shae seeing the family drama unfold on facebook must be kind of fun. That would be a total guilty pleasure of mine. That is too bad to hear about that person you know...................if it's true. I don't know her, I mean no offense, but I do know of very catty ladies who would make things up like that for the drama of it, or to put the guy in a bad light if he's cheating. I am just speculating here.

Dobs if you don't want to have feelings with this guy, is it such a good idea to do that hibbity jibbity another time? I mean you do you boo just be careful with your heart, girl.

No close friends here, either. I have a couple that have been my besties for some time but as we grow older, I just feel like we're growing apart too...I mean they'd be there for me in a pinch if I needed them, and I would do the same, but we just don't talk like we used to. We're all in very different life stages now...and our life experiences have given us all very different outlooks on things to the point where certain subjects are off the table to discuss because one of us get offended. I think it's just me though; the other two are kind of more on the same wavelength, spent a lot of the living in the same area, both have no kids, one is married but one is still doing the dating around thing...so I think because family is such a huge part of my life now, it's harder to relate to either of them. 

Now the people I talk to most are on youtube, lol! It's actually been a really fun community that i've joined, and we virtual chat a lot. Never about anything too private for me though, but that's just because I'm a private person I guess.

Shae how confusing, don't tell the truth but don't lie....that's probably a hard thing for a person to learn who doesn't pick up on social subtleties. I put my foot in my mouth a lot. It's actually been a thing I've come across doing lives; I do it and come off really bitchy even though I don't mean to; in my case the best thing I do is call myself out on it and apologize, like wow, sorry xyz, I didn't mean to say that with such attitude/didn't mean to come off so rude! something like that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Shae yeah. My mom called if the “zone of privacy”. Not everyone should be allowed in your zone of privacy. But I’m a blurted! :rofl:

gigs I def should not be sleeping with him anymore. So naturally he’s coming over this weekend :rofl:

im glad you have your online community! I think that’s pretty standard for friends to drift. And then you make friends with your kids friends parents lol cuz that’s what I’m hoping for! 

my mom got her vaccine no issues so I’m that much closer to tagging out which I desperately need


----------



## gigglebox

lol well I hope it's enjoyable if nothing else! Yay for an upcoming break! 
And yay friends with kids friends parents hasn't happened yet...problem has been ds1's social issues. He's never really connected with any kids, except for one girl who at first was a good match the she started trying to get ds1 to do bad things, like take a knife from the kitchen, she showed him some scissors she nabbed, and then one time she reportedly convinced him to eat an acorn. She also accused my 2yo nephew of "touching her"...I'm like...something is seriously not right here. The parents are also recovering addicts so in the end I just felt it best to avoid that family all together.

We started to join homeschool groups but then covid....so we just have basically been keeping to ourselves. I am so, SO grateful we decided to have the additional kids, and it's pretty convenient they're boys. They play together all the time and have similar interest in shows and toys. I don't think ds1, or the other kids so far, are really missing the "friend" experience at all. They are all very happy healthy fun loving kiddos with a good bond. It's not to say we won't be joining groups when things start up again but I am really thankful for our current situation for sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh dip! Yeah like it’s unfortunate but end of day that’s not a good situation to get caught up in :(. Hopefully once the world returns to some semblance of normal, DS finds another meaningful connection 

you know some kids just need family. Your kids are lucky to have each other and amazing parents!

we’ll see. I intend to make him work. I did all the work last time! Eyeroll. He’s also getting cute top, skirt and no makeup. His C performance earns him C level effort on my end lol. It’s annoying cuz part of me hopes he stays and cuddles and the other is like if he does I gotta nip this fwb now.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm dying about a C level performance gets a C level effort from you bahaha. I hope everything works out.

Gigs I'm so glad I'm not the only person that drifted from their friends. It started once I was pregnant with V. None of my besties have kids and so it seems we are just at different places in our lives. I tried but effort was not reciprocated. We do have a couple that DH and I have been meeting with some and she's a nurse as well so it's been nice to have someone to relate to. She had her 1st baby in December so I'm hoping our friendship continues. I'm glad your boys have each other too during all this mess.

Shae yeah I definitely used to overstate too, but thankfully got over that by the time I used social media. I definitely don't post a lot on mine because I don't want any drama. 

Sorry for being absent, just been busy with the girls and calling billing offices. We got a collections letter last night and we had never received the bill from the physician group that originally billed. Let me just say, it was incredibly frustrating and made me quite angry. I think it's all sorted and I didn't even owe the amount they sent to collections. I've never had anything like that happen and my credit score is in the 800s so I don't want it getting lowered for something that wasn't my fault.

Moving on, DH wants to work his current full time job until end of March and his new part time weekend only job at the same time. I go back to work on the 3rd and I just don't think I can keep up with life, family, cleaning/cooking, and work with him working that much. I told him last night and he kinda dismissed me, but today he mentioned he was telling his friend and mom that he may not work his full time job as long. So FX. I know he wanted to pay more on his truck but I just don't think I can be super mom like that. 

Seriously dreading going back to work right now. It's bad enough that I dreamt I went back to work and showed up at the office in my pajamas, no bra either lol I really wish there was better parental leave in our country. Just hope our children have better leave than we did. 

Okay that's enough from me.


----------



## shaescott

Quick post cuz I’m at clinical but Gigs she posted today, she’s actually only 5 weeks, she posted her physical ultrasound pic with her name on it and it’s dated correctly so it seems it’s legit, only a sac it looks like cuz she’s too early.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Fluek I was laughing about it too to be honest :rofl: but I will say my c level effort is still effort. Went shopping for a new outfit. I really was just looking for a skirt, but I forgot how much I like Forever 21’s skirts lol. Major sale too. All $5-10.

I’m sorry things have been so busy. You definitely do not have to be Supermom, but you are a super mom! Hopefully DH doesn’t take on too much. It’s a compliment that he trusts you and thinks that highly of you, but you need breaks and support. So I hope it works out. Hugs

and yes the parental leave is a joke. I’m sorry.

Shae omg girl needs to crop out her info! Confidentiality! Jk also been there done that lol. Hopefully things pan out for her and her bean long run. I do agree with Gigs that I’m sure there’s some one sided storytelling. I can talk mad s* about my exes, but I’m no angel. I’m not saying I deserved anything that happened, but I definitely had some wtf moments/habits.

Re boys. Nothing interesting. Had a few potentials fizzle out because incompatible lifestyles. My friend was s*ing all over me today for shopping at Forever 21/ when I mentioned I’m back in juniors. Aside from juniors fitting better than petite short ever does, I tend to like the style better. She gave me the whole “you’re a mom dress like a mom”. Like hello b* I don’t wear these clothes to work or when I’m home with my kid. Even the ones I wear out are conservative. But yeah sometimes a girl is gonna don a mini skirt or a crop top or both when she’s feeling frisky but not down for full lingerie. Like back off. And she’s off DTD with a guy that has ghosted her twice because I’m DTD.

This is the vibe lol. White “shirt”, plaid skirt. No makeup. Hair will be up in a strategically messy pony. Lol. Also apparently teenagers don’t wear shirts? I swear 90% of the shirts look like doll clothes or like this.  my ex would have some mean things to say about my body, but I feel good about my progress so I want to own it this weekend


----------



## DobbyForever

also just got a site specific covid warning. I’m pretty sure I’m fine because I didn’t go on campus at all last week, and I was in on Tuesday just to print some stuff. But I was in at 7am before anybody else. I also think I know who it is because my students mentioned something. But idk.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks hopefully your DH ends up leaving it sooner so you’ll have less stress with childcare etc. 

Dobs lol @ C performance gets C effort. 

Sorry for the short responses. Just got back from my second overnight in a row. I think it’s not helping my mental stability either. I saw a few people talking about how great their sex life is and started getting all sad because SO never initiates anymore and isn’t all over me like he used to be and let’s be real, sex isn’t nearly as good when one party isn’t as into it. Though we’ve also been only at his house for weeks so the one day he was actually interested in me still wasn’t that great because his parents were home, his walls are thin, and his mom will just walk into his room randomly. So nothing crazy or fun happening. At my house we don’t have that problem. I just miss when we were younger and he couldn’t get enough of me, you know? I know in long term relationships hormones calm down a bit and frequency often decreases but... they don’t calm down this much, especially when you’re in your 20s still. I can’t even get him to make out with me like we used to, he’s all lovey dovey instead of passionate and usually just wants to cuddle and nap. Honestly I think that’s affecting me more, it’s that it’s all just so calmed down and I don’t want it to be calm, at least not all the time. Sorry, probably too much information lol. I’m just having a rough time thinking about it and remembering how things used to be.


----------



## DobbyForever

Come to Jesus talk did not end well 

kept telling him to not be cute, he kept being cute. Like literally would do something cute then be like why do you look so sad oh wait sorry I did something cute *so let me do something else cute instead*

told him this isn’t working because unlike all my other nsa/fwb we didn’t start on on a nsa/friends foundation and I like him. And he’s like well I can’t just have sex and leave, and I’m like that’s literally what NSA means! And he’s like but you’re a great listener. Blah blah ugh 

finally bluntly asked him is there a future here and he says never say never but I can’t think about that rn. And I called bs cuz I’m a full time working single mom who is so overwhelmed she f*ed up at work last week and report cards are due in two weeks but I make time for him because I want to. So in his heart he knows that I’m not his person. And he was like fair and probably true. But some people are different than that and kissed me. 

so yup. Idk.


----------



## gigglebox

oh no Dobs!!! Talk about making things complicated! Well what about you, what do you think? Do you think there's a potential for a future with him? And just curious has A met him yet? Man this must really do your head in...but also no rush for things, right? I guess you can just let things play out and see where they go...? and HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO CATHOLIC SCHOOL GIRL. 

Aww Shae big hugs. Have you mentioned anything to SO? Hubs and I were super crazy all the time in the bedroom; we're talking waking up in the middle of the night to BD and go back to sleep....but things died down, but not until after ds1. And that was sleep deprivation on my part, mostly; I value sleep too much for midnight f'ing, lol! But we still are pretty active there; in fact as it turns out we are more active than most, especially with 3 kids :shrug: but every couple is different. Maybe SO is just feeling tired and overwhelmed? I know you don't like to initiate all the time but some guys (read: most guys) need things spelled out for them. It sucks because as women we want them to act without us having to tell them how, but they need a little guidance sometimes. 

Fluek, could the work thing be kind of like a feel it out situation? Like he can do his plan and you can see how it goes before deciding it's not going to work? You might be surprised what you can handle when you have to. That's what, just a month? Maybe it's doable? That said, I personally wouldn't be on board with that schedule myself....that's a lot of metal testing there with work and 3 kiddos and house upkeep. Who will have the kids while y'all are working?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I just wonder if he's depressed or still in pain which can make it difficult to perform? I know things tend to fizzle out some, but for real DH would do something every night or almost every night. I'm more of a twice a week which I think is really good considering we have 3 that are all quite young. I think you need to communicate your needs and ask him if he's okay quite direct.

Dobby very cute and sexy but still classy! Sorry that things didn't go well. It does sound like he's not looking for long term rn. Again, I'm no expert but I do know that DH and myself told our parents like the day after our 1st date this was the one we'd marry. It was pretty cheesy and cliché about knowing. We knew we wanted to make time for each other and no toying with emotions or expectations. This is just my 2 cents.

Gigs... yeah DH after getting home at 130 a.m. would be watching the girls once they woke up around 730. I'd have to be home if I wasn't already by 230 to 3p.m. so he could get ready and go to work. So I would never have a moments rest and sleep would be less as I'd need to get up early to work so that I could be back in time for him or I'd stay up late after getting girls to bed and things picked up. I'm guessing I'll get 4 to 5 hours sleep a night. I really need a minimum of 6 to 7 hours. 

AFM, I think I'm having some ppd/ppa. My fuse is short, I feel overwhelmed, I feel sad, I don't feel like being around others. I just don't think I can take much more right now. I think if things were done the road maybe. I'm also signed up to be AOC my first full week back so I'll be available to be contacted and rare potential go see a patient Monday to Friday 5p.m. to 8a.m. and 24/7 on Saturday and Sunday. Oh and also have to throw a small party for S in less than 2 weeks. 

I've had to deal with insurance billing f ups all of my maternity leave. I got a letter from collections last week regarding a bill I never received and the amount was hundreds more than what we owe as it was reprocessed cause of the insurance issue. Ugh. 

Sorry just unloading a bit. I'm going to contact my midwife if this continues or worsens. I talked to DH some last night but he wasn't very supportive. He has been a bit better today. I think I need him to help more but he won't be able to if he does his plan. 

On another note, I started ST E last night. If I have any chance of making his plan work I've got to get her to stop sleeping in our bed. It's going fairly well. Last night was rough for me. We got up at 1230, 330, 520 cause DH woke her up. I went to bed at 1030 and didn't sleep any more after 520 except for a few small doses. I got almost 6 hours.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sounds to me like he’s made it clear he’s not in it for the long haul. About 2 weeks after SO and I started dating he asked if I could see myself marrying him, and I was like “yeah I suppose, but it’s a bit early to be talking about that”, we were in high school and hadn’t even kissed yet lol. He was like “yeah I know, I just mean potentially” and I was like “then yeah” I realized later he was asking because he didn’t want to waste his time if I wasn’t interested in dating to marry, or I was just dating him to have a good time and couldn’t see myself actually being with him long term. If you’re looking for long term and he’s giving you anything less than “yes, there’s a decent possibility you could be my person”, I think you need to take him by his word. He’s told you what he sees for the future, listen to him, even if it’s not what you wanted to hear. 

Flueks I’m sorry about the PPD/PPA and billing issues. Have you done a screening for PPD? They’re available online I think. Good luck with E’s sleep. I wish I had advice but ofc I have no experience with any of the stuff you’re going through right now. Sending hugs :hugs:

AFM I’ve talked to SO before about this issue, a few months ago. He’s not okay, he’s depressed and just has zero interest in sex 99% of the time. He was meant to have a doctors appointment last month for depression but the office messed up sending him his appointment time (they said it was an hour later than it was) and he missed it. He finally had the appointment on Friday I believe and they started him on mirtazapine. Hopefully in like 6 weeks we’ll see a difference. I tried to talk to him about it again on Saturday but it just made him sad and frustrated because he wants to want to have sex, he just doesn’t, and it always feels like I’m blaming him which isn’t my intention because I know he’s trying, he’s trying to get treatment etc. He feels super down on himself about it because he says he doesn’t really understand it, he knows it’s not me, he still finds me attractive etc, so he feels very emasculated by his lack of drive. He used to initiate all the time when we were younger, and he knows I’m down pretty much 24/7, so he doesn’t need a reminder or suggestion, he knows. He just doesn’t want to do it and only does it to make me stop bugging him about it. I’m hoping there’ll be a big difference with the med but I don’t want to make my expectations too high.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae ty. Honestly just venting about it makes me feel a bit better. DH also mentioned us going to meet with another couple just so I can get out. I'll probably take E and a bottle. Trying to keep her taking a bottle, we finally have success it seems. He also said he'll watch all the girls while I grocery shop this week. He did last week and it was amazing!!! So nice to not have to stress about a baby crying while in line. V wants to go with me so I feel bad about that. She wears a mask but it would just be nice to have some peace and quiet....alone time. Maybe work will be good for me to get away a bit.

I'm sure it doesn't make it much easier even if you know why he's having a decreased libido. I hope the medication helps. I took Lexapro for my ppd after S. It really helped me a lot and it gave me my drive back or at least didn't make it worse. BFing kills my drive from the hormonal changes and just feeling touched out.

Sorry to unload. Hard for me to talk about how I feel. Oh and I did do a ppd screening online and I was "positive" for potential ppd. Just going to wait and see if things get better before I get in touch with my midwife. I think DH helping more is what I need though and getting away briefly which work would solve.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, I have to agree with everyone else. Sending e-hugs. It really does sound like maybe something is going on with him and his emotions that may be a mental block. But I second Gigs. I think really respectful guys nowadays don’t like to initiate. There’s so much in our culture about consent or “nice” guys, that it can be be hard on them. But I really do lean more towards it being an emotional overwhelm on his end. Doesn’t make it any easier for your to endure. I’m sure it’s not helping on your end to be working these overnight shifts + dealing with the pandemic situation. Totally normal to be grieving how things used to be, especially as we near that year anniversary of the shut downs. FXed the meds help!

Gigs lol thanks. I was going for a Britney hit me baby one more time vibe :rofl:

Flueky that would be really difficult to maintain long run. A momma needs her rest. Would you two be able to pull in some routine child care to get some me time? Nothing full time but just something so you can recharge. Still hoping he comes to his senses and doesn’t overcommit. Sorry DH wasn’t initially supportive but glad he’s come around. And definitely vent away here. That’s so much to have on your shoulders, no need to carry that weight on your own. And try not to feel guilty! I love running errands without A. It’s not even a mask/pandemic thing. I just love the freaking peace and quiet and lack of stress. You gotta put your mask on first love! Hugs

Re The Boy I’m so there with all of you. I honestly don’t even see him as my long term person. He’s what I need for now to rebuild my confidence and trust in men. I don’t have any regrets sleeping with him. In fact, I can probably only think of one other person that I would have wanted to be my first after all this time. And that guy is dating someone. Though it sounds like they may break up soon hahaha that’s a story for another day LOL he’s not my life person either though lol.

What annoys me is his lack of respect. I like the BD. It definitely got way better last night, and I’m happy to say that not feeling anything the last three times was 100% PTSD. I definitely had feeling last night. But if I’m sitting here telling you that it hurts me when you muddle s*, stop intentionally muddling s*. Like literally you can’t in the same breath say I agree with you and then say but you may be different and kiss me. You can’t promise to stop doing cute things then sneak a kiss on my cheek when I say something funny. And if I say you have a green light to gtfo out of my house when we’re done GTFO. I understand you only have your cat and dog and parents to talk to, but I’m not your emotional toilet. If you want an emotional toilet, that goes both ways and this toilet wants a brand name.

*TLDR The Boy *I’d totally DTD with him again because he’s getting really close to figuring out how I like it HAHAHAHA but I’m keeping my options open. The options just suck.

So re the other Not My Person aka College FWB. I've known that guy since high school. We ran track together. I had a major crush on him because I got winded on day one, and he stopped to encourage me to keep going. Kid also looked good in the track suit LMFAO. But he was older than me and everyone liked him and I was like this kid would never be interested in me. I don't even know how we connected in college. He was like wait a minute, I had a fat crush on you all of high school, too! Lol. But I had just gone through a bad breakup and was looking for rebound BD and he was down. We always had bad timing. One person would be in a bad relationship and then it would end and we'd knock boots a couple times. He'd ask me out and I'd be like I'm too damaged let's just BD. This went on from like 2007-2014. Then in 2014, I finally agreed to go out. We went on two dates. They were great. But self sabotage, I was like can't do it. Occasionally I get drunk and text him that he's amazing and sorry for being a b* and he'll be like girl you tripping. And as I started to worry that I have nerve damage in my peach, I figured he'd be the perfect person to figure out if it was physical or psychological because there is nobody I trust more in this world and I have experience to compare it to haha. So I reached out to see if he was down, and kid is supposedly "happily not single" but was quick to follow that up with "but if that changes I'll come to you for a favor" HAHAHA. Then went on to say we always have the weirdest timing.

*TLDR College FWB* I miss my old FWB from college but he's dating someone though potentially on the verge of a breakup?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I hope this week has been better and that you got your solo shopping trip!

Dobs the nice guy culture never stopped him from initiating before lol
Sorry about the struggles with the boy. It’s annoying that he can’t just stick to the rules. 

That girl whose bf was cheating on her and is pregnant (now 6 weeks) took him back :dohh: I mean, I get it, nobody wants to start a pregnancy already a single parent. But ugh I just wish she would’ve stuck to her guns. Hopefully things will go okay between them in the future.


----------



## shaescott

It appears that the supplement did not help at all, considering ovulation is even later this cycle, it still hasn’t happened :dohh: my cervix is still firm as hell and feels relatively closed too. I’ve just had varying amounts of creamy CM ranging from a little to a LOT, occasionally a tiny bit that seems maybe like EWCM but the vast majority is creamy and all other signs point to not being fertile. OPKs all negative as well. Guess I’ll just have to wait and see :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry the supplement hasn’t helped :(.

Idk your friend will hopefully figure it out. Just make sure he signs that birth certificate if she ever wants to leave him but hold him accountable. So much less work. I’m so cynical 

I’ll live. I just have the libido of a teenage boy, so now that my little hunter has awakened lol. So annoying. My theory is that I’m insanely turned on all the time because guys never actually finish the job. So yeah I have fun but, to quote the song, I can’t get no satisfaction :rofl:

The Boy is about to get his NSA revoked. He turned me down once mid week which fair. Who wants to do it in a work night esp when you have a 5am meeting. But I just texted him a close up of some lace lol. If he doesn’t commit then I may hit up this insanely good looking Stanford physicist. My mom says I should regardless of what TB says because of gross stereotypes about how plants of different regions grow *cough* he’s Iranian.


----------



## Flueky88

Hey guys. Doing some better. Just upset that speaking with DH he hasn't changed his plans. Less overwhelmed and more resentful at him. He gets upset when I say something cause it makes him feel like an ass for doing this *massive eyeroll* . In any case I do think he'll probably cave before the month is up. He's going to be exhausted going to bed at 2 and waking up at 7 or so to watch kids til 230 and then his shift start at 330. He's already tired and exhausted without him caring for the kids. He's been short tempered with the girls and Victoria has noticed. For real, she put smiley faces on house shoes and said "happy mommy, mad daddy". I told him this too.....

Shae, sounds like a lot of drama in that relationship. Also, not really for airing dirty laundry on FB. I hope all works put for them though.

Sorry the supplement has lengthened your cycle. It was why I was usually hesitant to take any. 

Dobby oh the physicist sounds interesting. Good job, good looking :) I lold at your mom's comment


----------



## shaescott

Dobs she’s not my friend, just a high school classmate, so I’m not getting involved. Just watching from the outside lol. 
Re: can’t get no satisfaction, I feel that lol. SO doesn’t like to finish the job with me until after he does because if I do first, a certain muscle of mine relaxes and is much looser. But then after he does he’s tired and wants to go to bed ](*,)
Lol re: the physicist and your mom’s comment. 

Flueks I’m sorry your DH isn’t changing his plans so far. Poor V, noticing he’s mad a lot. Hopefully he’ll be a bit more gentle with them knowing she said that. 

AFM cervix keeps going between low/closed and high/kinda open today. Not sure why. Maybe the fertile period is starting? Hopefully? We’ll see, I’m doing daily OPKs in the morning (although they say afternoon, I’ve seen morning is good for me, then once I hit 0.5 T/C line ratio it means my surge is starting and I test every time I pee until the surge is over). 

I’ve had a super hard time getting my work done for school lately, I keep submitting stuff late. I know it’s bad but I just have no motivation. I think I’ve got a bad case of senior-itis, I was like this during my senior year of high school too. But I’ve gotta get this stuff done because it would be super embarrassing and awful if I failed a class in my last semester and couldn’t graduate because of it. I already ordered my cap and gown and nursing pin with 2021 on it (they started sending us the links to order that stuff earlier this month) and those pins aren’t cheap so I better not screw it up lol


----------



## gigglebox

huge hugs ladies :hugs: sorry you all are dealing with things!
Yikes Flueks, neither your schedule nor hubs' sounds sustainable. Ugh which he had more empathy for you. Actually the break mentioned above doesn't sound bad; is there a way you can have someone watch the kiddos just one day a week to give you both a little break? I just know that if things are a bit strained right now, sleep deprivation doesn't usually help situations! 

Dobs I have no idea what FWB stands for, but my head automatically went to "fat white boy" :rofl: hahaha so now that's what I'm picturing. Like a trucker type hahahahahahhahahah -- I know that's not right but the imagery makes me smile. Anyway sounds like you have some fun time options anyway. Mr. Right just hasn't found you yet but girrrrrl you're young, there's so much time.

Shae yeesh that is a pickle you're in. Well rather, SO. This past year has been a doozy, it's taken a toll on a lot of people so I'm sorry SO's been so affected. Been there, done that with the type of sinking depression that you can't place and can't seem to get rid of. It's super frustrating, and you feel like a burden to everyone who just wants you to feel better. But you can't. Well, at least you don't know how. I hope the meds help and he can feel happy again. Does he journal at all? I always found that journaling when I was feeling good was helpful. That way I could go back to it and read it when I was depressed to remind myself that happier times are possible. 

afm, starting to have the serious conversation with hubs about #4. I don't know though, I don't think I'm mentally prepared for that many kids, lol. But I also know how short the baby stage goes, and that's the hardest part....but now I think about things like prepping meals for 4 kids, diapers for a couple more years, the troubles with sleeping and breastfeeding......it's all kind of overwhelming. I'm definitely leaning towards a big NO. But that said I'm afraid I'll regret not having a 4th...although I was pretty resolute in only 3 until last month's scare and hubby being so supportive and on board. 

I feel like there's the time crunch too because of my age. I'll be 35 this year and really didn't want to have any more babies much beyond 30...

we'll figure it out but for now I'm thinking let's just get the dog and see if that fulfills the desire for another mouth to feed, lol!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I'm not sure. I may ask my mom if she'll come over a night or two during the week and then maybe help put on Saturday so I can catch up on work or house cleaning or maybe even just me going out for an hour or two for alone time lol you are absolutely right that sleep deprivation doesn't help stressful situations. I did manage to get a full uninterrupted 8 hour stretch l mast night....it was glorious. So maybe I can handle this short term with the grace of coffee and maybe sleep in weekends.

Oh and FWB is friends with benefits. I had to Google NSA earlier lol, I'm old now I guess

I'm sorry you are conflicted about a 4th. It's hard when you are unsure. I hope you find out what you want with near 100% certainty.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs thanks, I definitely sympathize with him cuz I know he wants to feel better, he’s just stuck in a hole. I’ve never been in the kind of hole where I had no interest in sex, though it may sometimes switch to just wanting it to try to fill a void, but I’ve definitely been stuck in a hole plenty of times before and I know how much it sucks. He doesn’t journal as far as I know. Honestly, I feel like he’s the kind of guy who would not be interested in that at all, he’d think it was girly or something. Getting him to seek help in the form of meds took ages and was a huge milestone for him. He won’t do therapy, he tried it as a kid and it didn’t help him (though it may have been a case of you get back what you put into it). 

I’m sorry you’re struggling with the decision. While I am not personally in a situation where the clock is ticking, I definitely sympathize with you there. I’d say it’s worth a shot seeing if the dog will get rid of your desire, but I do worry it’ll make you feel complete for maybe 6 months to a year and then you’ll go back to thinking maybe you do want another baby, and you’ll be another year further from 30. Is this a now or never situation, or one where if you change your mind in a year it would still be a viable option? Just something to consider. 

AFM I appear to be having an LH surge, of course a day after complaining about a lack of fertile signs. My cervix is not reflecting this surge though and while I had lots of CM earlier today, most of it was creamy and only a little was EW. Idk, I’ll be testing every time I pee until after I get a positive and let it drop back down a bit. I’ve had near positives today but no actual positives yet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek hopefully hubs comes around. Even if you were super human, doesn’t sound sustainable for him either. Hugs. I vote call in reinforcements! You have more than earned a day for yourself! My friend just dumped her kid on her parents for a week and turned around and is about to do it again in a few weeks. She has no guilt and honestly we moms need to give ourselves more permission to take time for ourselves. But I feel you. I’m bad at asking people to watch A.

Shae ooof senioritis is so real. I don’t have any good advice other than putting on my best Tim Gunn voice and saying get it done :rofl: fxed things pan out with the cervix/cycle

Omfg Gigs I’m dead. You crack me up! Also definitely not an easy choice to make. No right or wrong answers. Just gotta follow your heart. Also both of my dogs are “well f* if I’m not having a kid” dogs haha

I wouldn’t say you are old. Just maybe not a promiscuous in a good way. I have got the learn to keep her in my pants lol. NSA is much less common among women. I prefer FWBs but in a dating scenario I’d rather go NSA. I can’t emotionally handle going from dating to FWB, but I can do dating to NSA.

TB texted back something non committal so bye girl bye. Physicist is definitely going to be a hard FWB situation. There’s no long term there because he’s gonna land a job out of the area. He said my favorite [/sarcasm] never say never. Like get out. Be realistic. But he’s trilingual and has an incredible accent. We made a deal that any time he wants to say something pg13 or worse, he has to say it in Persian. And omfg OMFG I’m dead. I literally heard angels singing. He’s vaccinated cuz he’s a postdoc at Stanford (I have a type TB also works at Stanford lmfao) but I want my second vax. But oh man. Have mercy.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’ve never known anyone who spoke Persian, so that’s interesting. Most non-English speakers around here speak Spanish, Portuguese, or Polish. Lol I love that your type is men who work at Stanford, you’ve got high standards even for FWBs :rofl:

AFM still no positive OPK but last test was nearly there, just not quite. It was weird, it went up to a T/C ratio of 0.84 and then dropped the next two tests to 0.75 and 0.43, then back up to 0.89. All those tests were taken with 2-3 hours between each. Hopefully I’ll wake up to a positive. 
Pic for reference:


----------



## shaescott

Something interesting re: SO

So Saturday night/Sunday morning (aka a bit after midnight) we BD’d and he said he hadn’t finished in a whole week (aka last time he saw me) so he was expecting a, uh, large quantity, and he goes “I guess this will be a trial by fire to see if the diaphragm can handle such a large amount”. Which makes me think there’s part of him that would kind of be okay with me getting pregnant... I mean, he’s obviously still actively preventing and just before saying that he asked if he should use a condom, to which I said “meh, the diaphragm worked last cycle, if it didn’t I would’ve gotten pregnant”. But like, if he was concerned that it would be trial by fire, you’d think he would’ve said “nah I’m gonna wear a condom just to be safe” (which I’ve told him is totally up to him). Am I being crazy or does that seem like there’s at least a part of him that wouldn’t mind if I got pregnant?

Anyway, I don’t expect that the extra quantity will make a difference, the diaphragm worked last cycle so I expect it’ll work this cycle. I just think his statement was interesting.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dang sorry about no positive opk still. Fxed though it’s soon like within the next day or two soon. Re SO idk I say take men at face value. I feel like they’re less cryptic than woman and talk out their a* more. This sounds so sexist lol. Sorry! But I over analyze the s* out of things guys say. I will say that acknowledging the chance of bc failure doesn’t necessarily imply an acceptance or hope that it does. What I will say is that maybe you two may need to revisit the conversation so there’s no guessing what page you two are on? Idk. Lol but I had a kid out of wedlock and am a single mom so take my input with a grain of salt :rofl:

oh yes lol. I have very discerning tastes in men. Just still looking for this whole package minus the commitment issues though lmfao. That’d be swell. This guy definitely takes the cake as far as most accomplished guy I’ll have slept with. I popped his name into Google Scholar and daaaaamn. He’s worked on so many publications, none of which I understand. And I’d even say is in the running for most attractive. But idk something in my gut says I may regret sleeping with him because if would be based only on attraction vs I actually had feelings for TB. So I’m stalling lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Wait but if you're NSA, isn't a lack of emotional interest/physical interest only a good thing? Sounds like a attraction-only based hook up would be perfect and less of a mind F.

Shae sounds like you're in transition...and those two middle tests looked positive to me but what do I know, I haven't peed on an OPK in years. Hmmm I wouldn't put too much stake in SO's words and tend to agree with Dobs here -- men are not usually very cryptic. If he's depressed he may just have a lack of caring for consequence, if that makes sense....no real emotion behind what getting pregnant might mean. Or he may actually just feel like the diaphram is enough, especially if you agreed with him. I am all about communication and honesty, so I'd have to agree again with Dobs, I'd talk to him and say something like, "I just want to make sure we're on the same page on the baby thing -- we want to wait until after marriage, but we'd be OK with an "oops"...If that terrifies you, we may want to double up on protection during fertile times." But, you know, in your own words. I'd just hate for you to get pregnant and he freaks. For me personally, we had a rough go when I got pregnant the first time. I was more than ready but hubs was not....I had a rough go when ds1 was a baby. I can see how men who aren't married, run. Lucky for me that didn't happen, and hubs was infinitely better with ds2 and 3, but yeah, that first one is a doozy; you need both parents on board for easiest results. 

Fluek woohoo 8 hours! pop the champagne! Do you feel a bit more refreshed after that? You sound a bit more confident anyway :) That's wonderful that you have help close by. Do they know the upcoming schedule you'll be dealing with? Hopefully they will empathize and help out as much as they can, too.
AND I FORGOT TO SAY grocery shopping alone is wonderful!!! I was towing all the kids with me before, but for the past several months I've just been going alone on a Sunday. SOOOO much better. I didn't mind taking the kids just so they could get out of the house for a minute, but it's become more challenging the older the get. Before I was able to wear ds 3 and sit ds2 in a cart. ds1 would either squeeze into the cart himself or walk. Now ds2 and ds3 share the cart (it has two seats) and ds 1 walks beside. He complains and ds 2 and 3 fight, they push against each other and it's frustrating. And now ds 3 is getting grabby hands, especially in the check out line...and if he cries...forget it. I get the looks from everyone and ugh I hate that. 

aaaaannnnnd we're back to a big fat NO on kid 4, lol! Ugh how would I manage that many in a store? And yes Shae, it's kind of now or never just because I don't want kids after 35 due to risk factors and just my aging body in general. I'm gettin' too old for this s*, LOL!

But did you know, or I've heard anyway, that people's biggest regret on their death bed is not having more (or any) kids? Evidently that's true if the person has had 0-2 kids. 3-4 is the golden amount, according to something hubs read. I found that interesting.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah it's not for either of us. Oh and I think my biggest guilt about reinforcements is I know that 3 is a handful. I also having trouble asking for it. Definitely a flaw of mine.

Sorry TB just being a deep, but don't blame you for moving on. As for physicist, that's a shame he will be moving out of area eventually. So hard to find the right guy. 

Shae you know your So best, but I think he probably doesn't hope for it, actually hopes not yet but in rare chance of bc failure he'd accept it. Men typically are more straightforward in their response.

Gigs bahaha it was definitely a one night treat but sooooo nice! I got her to bed a little earlier, 730 and she woke at 230ish. I think it was from DH coming to bed though. Yes I'm feeling more confident but I know it will be far from easy lol.

I know before DH went back to work from his leave I told him he can do the weekly Publix run while I do our Aldi's one. I told him it'll give him a break. He pretty much scoffed at the idea of it being a break. He changed his mind, mostly. It is seriously relaxing. No worrying about whining, temper tantrums, or crying baby. Still remember the judgement from one of our first grocery trips with V and S. 

I feel ya, I wanted to be done by 35 as well. I know lots of women do it then and even in their 40s, but it's not for me. I could see that being one of the biggest regrets though, not having more kids. Interesting that 3 to 4 is the golden amount. 


AFM was texting DH this morning. He said he vomited and was shaking this morning from being so tired. I once again said, I'd like for him to stop his weekday job. He said that he was actually thinking last night of putting his notice in on Friday. Sooo, FX. Not sure if they would keep him the full 2 weeks or not, once he puts his notice in.

Our home should arrive soon, was contacted by our sales rep. However it's been too wet to do anything. I'm feeling pressured to get things done but I want things done right and not get destroyed because it's so dang muddy. DH isn't help right now so I talked to my FIL last night and he's going to talk to the rep for me. 

Today is my last day off. So I'll probably just be able to read here and there of do a short reply/update from here on out.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yikes, definitely sounds like your DH needs to cut down on his working hours if it’s making him that sick. Hopefully he’ll put in his notice soon. 

Gigs that’s interesting about the deathbed regrets. If the golden amount is accurate, you should be all set with 3!

Dobs dang, an accomplished man. Why are you worried about the lack of feelings? I echo Gigs, I thought that would be ideal for FWB/NSA?

AFM got my positive OPK! I slept in super late so idk if it would’ve been positive early this morning but whatever, it’s positive now. 

Re: SO, I definitely don’t think he *wants* me to get pregnant or even is ambivalent about it, I know he specifically doesn’t want it to happen. I’m just wondering if he’s thinking it would be less of the end of the world, basically. Idk. I don’t need to ask him if he’s starting to want a kid cuz I know he doesn’t yet, and we’re not in a smart place to try for one either way.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you have to get fitted for a diaphragm, right? I want to try it just for that extra layer of protection before Ov but I don't want to have to get fitted :/ 
Hmmm well that certainly is interesting that he almost made blowin' through that diaphragm sound like a challenge! who knows what he's thinking, men are weird. But that's totes a positive opk, so ...yay?

Fluek yikes, so sorry your hubby is having such terrible effects from his schedule..........although also I'm kind of glad because it may result in a better situation. Here's hoping! Yay for the home being ready! I have no idea on how those should be set up, but it would make sense that the ground conditions would come into play. How long from delivery until you can move in?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs for the one size fits all you technically don’t need to be fitted, the individually sized ones you do. I got fitted anyway just to make sure it did fit me, but it depends on your provider (they may recommend you get fitted just in case) and what’s available in your area, the only option I had was the one size fits all. It’s worth asking your doctor if they offer it and if so do they require fittings. 

It’s yay for the positive OPK just because ovulation has been a little delayed this cycle. I’m honestly expect the diaphragm will do its job considering it did last cycle. Doesn’t mean I won’t symptom spot or be a little obsessive lol, but I’m definitely leaning towards I won’t be getting pregnant.


----------



## shaescott

I texted SO asking about his trial by fire comment and said it seemed to me like he may be feeling a little less horrified by the prospect of having kids soon-ish (right after he sent me a cute video of a kid bottle feeding a calf, he doesn’t normally send me kid stuff). He said “I guess you’re right, idk haven’t thought about it”. So I was like “I could totally be wrong, it’s just how I interpreted it. Maybe just try to think about it in the future so you can try to understand your underlying thought processes” and he didn’t respond after that :rofl: though quite possibly because he fell asleep, it was after midnight. 

Something new to this cycle is multiple positive OPKs. In previous cycles I’ve only had one positive even testing every time I peed once the surge started (when it hits 0.5 I know it’s starting). This time I’ve had 4 (so far). I know the length and strength of surges can vary from cycle to cycle so I’m not concerned, I just find it interesting.


----------



## shaescott

I’m officially insane :rofl:
I want to give SO this book when I find out I’m pregnant, whenever that will be, but I realized I can’t give it to him if I don’t already have it when I find out I’m pregnant... so I bought it on Amazon just now :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hells bells busy yay report card season but popping in quick to say Fluek hope you had a great day back :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae bahaha you will have to hide that from him lol

Dobby it went pretty well except I left my phone at home. Otherwise not too bad. I had 1562 emails to go through...........:wacko: got less than 5 hours sleep and it was broken up.

DH turned his notice in today. So, that's good that I won't have to keep this up all month. Alrught pump and then bed


----------



## shaescott

Dobs good luck with report card season!

Flueks I’m so glad he turned in his notice! And yeah, I’m definitely not putting that in plain sight. I’ll be 11dpo on Sunday the 14th and I sometimes stay until Monday so I’d be 12dpo, and I wonder if I should bring it home with me that weekend juuuust in case I get a bfp so I would be able to give it to him right away :rofl: I have zero chill, my brain does not understand the concept of chilling tf out. Like the chances of me getting pregnant are only 6%, that’s very low, I need to sit my ass down and stop obsessing. Buuuut I won’t, I’m totally praying to get pregnant cuz I ovulated today (technically yesterday cuz it’s 2 am, I’m at clinical rn) and I’ve been praying since my positive OPK :blush: I found this old binder I made years ago with info about pregnancy and stuff and it said during the TWW to “appeal to the committee inside you” :rofl: so yeah I was like “hey ovum, hopefully you’re nice and mature, if there’s a living healthy sperm in there, FIND IT.” 

I definitely need therapy :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

ICK FACTOR WARNING: Mentions of poop

In another episode of “Shae needs therapy”, I’m pretty sure I’m 1dpo today (just got back from a night shift so I’ll have to get some sleep to temp and hopefully confirm) and at clinical I was helping change a brief (basically an adult diaper) and while I obviously don’t like poop smells, they normally don’t make me feel sick... I’d been feeling a little nauseous already, maybe from too much liquid and not enough food (although I did eat) or too much caffeine, idk, but with this one specific guy when we took off his brief and went to clean him up, I legit thought I was going to vomit from the smell. The LNA who was with me was confused cuz that guy doesn’t have smelly poops apparently, so idky that specific smell made me feel sick, I swear it was different from regular poop smell... we changed several poops from this other guy throughout the shift and they smelled bad but I didn’t feel like I was going to throw up. It was weird. My food and drinks didn’t bother me at all. Idk. It was probably a fluke, especially since symptoms at 1dpo are basically impossible. 

TLDR: a smell that shouldn’t have bothered me made me feel like I was legit going to throw up, not sure why, probably means nothing but I’m latching onto it anyway cuz symptom spotting. No other smells or tastes gave me a reaction.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad the day went well minus the phone mishap. Yay for hubs putting in notice! Hopefully things improve quickly thereafter.

shae only cuz I adore you am I about to mom you hard. You need to have a frank conversation with SO about where you stand on an accident and how you’re feeling. Because honestly, him not knowing makes his consent less valid. Maybe he truly doesn’t care, but if he knows you actively want an accident then he might want to step up on his end and that’s not (morally) your choice to make for him. Like yes end of day any sex can cause pregnancy so he should know the risks going in so that’s on him, and I know you’re not actively being careless or anything of that nature. But still. I think you’ve reached a point where he deserves to know how you really feel and that you have baby fever/hoping to be pregnant each cycle.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I hear you. He knows I have baby fever and that at least part of me hopes to get pregnant each cycle. I also think that I’m hanging on to a sliver of hope, and that the actual chances of me getting pregnant are very slim. But I’ve straight up told him that if he was like “it’s okay you don’t have to use the diaphragm” I’d be without it in a heartbeat, and I only use it because obviously he’s not consenting to going without any protection. He knows I’m so baby crazy that the only line I will not cross is active sabotage (which I would never ever do). He’s known I’m on BnB for years lol, he calls it “babybump”. He’s made it clear that obviously active sabotage will result in end of relationship (I think that’s fair), but other than that as long as I’m using the diaphragm correctly he doesn’t care that I have that sliver of hope that I latch onto.


----------



## shaescott

So I talked to SO just to confirm that he’s perfectly aware that I want to get pregnant and hope to get pregnant accidentally even though I’d never sabotage our prevention methods, and he says yes, he’s 100% aware, it’s not news to him lol. I figured as much but I wanted to make extra sure since Dobs brought it up.


----------



## shaescott

I feel like Dobs is gonna mom me hard for this one 

I’m not 100% sure if I O’d on the 3rd or 4th cuz I slept all day on the 4th and woke up a few times, the first time around 11 am my temp was pre-O level, the second around 2-3 pm it was borderline, the third around 5 pm it was post-O temp (not by much but above previous cover lines), and I charted that 5 pm temp. My OPKs were positive on the 2nd and neg on the 3rd. Soooo my bc app said I’m no longer fertile starting 3/5 and I was a little concerned since I thought maybe I actually O’d 3/4 but I was like “it was post-O temps by 5 so I’ll make sure not to have unprotected sex until 24 hours after that cuz I was pretty sure the egg only lives 12-24 hours. I thought to myself “maybe you should Google that just to be safe” but I was like “nah I’m sure it’s fine” So we BD’d without the diaphragm last night (technically 3/6 cuz it was 1 am but I just charted it as 3/5 PM cuz it was before bed, whatevs. And then I stress googled after to double check the 12-24 hour rule, and turns out they’ve seen eggs live 48 hours, not just 24. So now I’m like f*ck, if I get pregnant from this it’s kinda my fault. I should’ve googled it beforehand and not just trusted the app, but I did trust the app and so did SO. And now I’m thinking maybe I didn’t Google it before the BD because if the answer was longer than 12-24 and I knew, I’d have to use the diaphragm, but if I didn’t know, I wouldn’t. Which is obviously sketchy af. I had always heard 12-24 and the app said I was safe so it’s not like it would be 100% my fault but I feel like I would be partially responsible (beyond just the “it takes two to tango” thing). There’s also no way to know if I do get pregnant whether it was from the diaphragm BD at O-3/4 or the post-O BD. So yeah now I’m very conflicted because I’m like “decent chance it wasn’t even within 48 hours” but also “omg what if it was and I get a baby *excitement*” but also “omg we’re not ready what if I f*cked up and I’m pregnant”. 

So yeah, I’m now a bit stressed and it’s super unlikely still but aggggggh.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think you mom-ed yourself enough. I’m glad that you talked to him. End of day, I’m just an outsider looking in with limited information and maybe I misread or mis-inferred some of your posts. I can give you my psychoanalysis of this latest incident, but it’ll be blunt. And I think deep down you already know what I would say because you kind of alluded to it in your own analysis. What I will say is that I hope things work out in the best way possible for you both. I know you will one day get to be a mother, but the journey to motherhood should be equally magically and cherished. I don’t have any regrets because I love my son, but I know I feel cheated out of that part of the journey and it sucks. So I just want you two to have what I didn’t get to have.


----------



## shaescott

I talked to SO this morning about it and he was like “mmmm.... you’re fine, the studies that showed 48 hours were done on in vitro situations, it’s probably different” like uh okay you dont know that 100% but sure we can go with that :rofl: he wasn’t mad though


----------



## Flueky88

Yes it's sooo much nicer to let them know you are pregnant when you were both trying than when you have a surprise pregnancy. 

E is going through leap 4/4month sleep regression. It's awful. She reversed from sleeping long stretches. She's waking up like a dang newborn, every 1 to 3 hours.......I'm hoping she does better tonight cause I'm exhausted.

Today is S's 2nd birthday. I made a cookie cake and tried decorating with some icing.....It's definitely not professional looking but it doesn't look like it 5 year old did it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae idk how to respond cuz I feel like your wants right now are very Schrödinger’s cat haha. So I’ll just stick with hope it all works out

Fluek so sorry about the sleep regression. Those are so hard. FXed for a solid night tonight. And I bet the cake is amazing! She’s very lucky to have such an awesome mom! Happy Birthday!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m sorry about the sleep regression, I hope she starts STTN for you soon or at least for longer stretches. I’m glad the cake came out well!

Dobs that’s a decent way to describe it :rofl: I’m very conflicted here and either way I will have both positive and negative emotions. 
Warning: getting religious here. 
I’m trying to be of the mentality rn that what will be will be, what God wants to happen will happen. If he says no, okay, definitely disappointed but also relieved. If he says yes, I’ll be simultaneously terrified and ecstatic. I read something I liked yesterday that said “you might think you have messed up God’s plan for your life, but you are *not* that powerful”. That doesn’t mean I’d go unprotected at like O-2 and think “meh I’ll be fine cuz God doesn’t want me to be pregnant”. Idk what he wants, and I’m not gonna test him, the Bible specifically says “do not test the lord your God”. But if he wanted me pregnant, I’d be pregnant. Ultimately he is in control, even if that means I make dumb decisions, I truly believe that whatever happens will be part of his plan for me.


----------



## shaescott

I called my best friend and told her the situation and she was like:
1) ma’am, stop doing dumb shit
2) you need to stop reading articles and over analyzing, you’re not gonna get pregnant, cuz I said so and I know so

Like damn a’ight :rofl:

Her church has this prayer box and you put people’s names in it and specific prayers and everyone prays for the people in the box and in January she put me in the box that I wouldn’t get pregnant and you remove them from the box once it’s resolved and she refuses to remove me because in her words “it’s not resolved” :rofl: she ain’t wrong but dang, using an entire church’s prayers against me, that’s rough :rofl:

I told my little sister and she was like “I’m going to strangle you but also if you get pregnant you better do something cute to tell me, I want an auntie shirt, you should just buy one now”. Interesting child (I will forever call her a child lol).

I actually wrote this post like 12 hours ago and fell asleep and didn’t hit post and accidentally slept all day. I was meant to spend today doing homework so I am stresseddddd. Those dang overnight shifts are destroying my sleep schedule and energy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae your friend/sister are funny.

sorry about the overnights. That’s really hard and totally understandable that it’s mucking up your productivity.


----------



## shaescott

I talked to SO a bit ago about if I got pregnant, how he’d want me to tell him in person, but not until I’ve taken two tests unless I was already home to tell him. So I asked him today if he’d be mad if I told my best friend right away because I process things by talking about them and he said yes cuz he wants to be the first to know. And I’m like... does that include BnB? :rofl: like how tf would I survive without posting about it on here literally instantly? I mean, I don’t know you guys irl so many it doesn’t count? Aggghhh.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae bnb doesn't count lol!! Except for with V, I posted on bnb before DH knew. Lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Bnb most def does not count lol. I put in the baby book that my fam was first to know, but come on lol. I was over here posting tests at like 6dpo :rofl: the way I see it, you need expert opinions to confirm you’re pregnant. And since doctor’s tests tend to be less sensitive, running your tests by us is purely for diagnostic purposes *cough* :rofl:

Nothing new here. Just drowning under report cards. A’s ABA therapist up and quit. I’m so unamused.


----------



## shaescott

I texted SO last night asking if BnB counts lol, it was 1 am so he hasn’t responded yet. Honestly kinda regret asking cuz he might say no but if he found out later and was upset about it I’d feel bad. I was like “everyone in the group has posted their tests before telling the dad especially to get an opinion on if they’re just seeing things, they don’t know who I am or what my real name is so like all they know is a random internet stranger is pregnant” hoping that’ll make him say it’s fine but we’ll see. 

Dobs I’m so sorry about the ABA therapist, that’s so crappy that you’ll have to find a new one. And sorry about report cards :(


----------



## shaescott

Bad news guys, he says BnB does count. He said and I quote
“Yeah I would be upset cuz it is the greatest gift we could ever receive and a whole new chapter of our lives, so I want to be the first to know”

I was like “that’s a very sweet way of saying I have to suffer alone in my thoughts for two days”

ETA: catch me posting “I can neither confirm nor deny that I have had a positive test” :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Girl you crack me up. I’m surprised that he doesn’t think you are already pregnant lol. At least you know where he stands. Maybe we get the early line eye tests but when you get an undeniable one you tell him? Idk. But yeah def want to kick off that journey on the right path so we can wait. Just be sure to take pics of the early tests and save them for us for when you do post so we can pour over them hehe.

I’m just tired. It’s been a hard week. When it rains, it pours. My tax refund is delayed. I filed on 2/12. I have friends who filed 1-2 weeks later who got theirs already. I have after school intervention this month. This new ABA team is a hot mess express. I’m so tired from this up at 4 bs. Did I mention I have a yeast infection? Im praying it’s just a yi. My gyn said it sounds more yi than std, so if it’s not better in three days with otc meds then she wants me to come in to get checked again. Supposedly physicist got tested the day after (we jumped the gun in the dtd, long story) and it was clean. So if it is an std one of these boys lied to me. Aside from symptoms seeming more yi, not to be grotesque but dudes man juice was intensely acidic. So I could see how that could mess things up. I’m about to go to court cuz my ex won’t pay. My credit score is down 50 points! So I told my attorney I’m fine he can go to jail. I literally don’t even care anymore. But after this week things at work will be better. Wrapped up my eval cycle. Yay making it through another round. I’m so tired.

and the whale I sponsor had a calf this year. They just confirmed it’s a girl. I’m hoping it’s a sign that I’ll get my second child and it’ll be a girl one day. Cuz I only sponsor female whales with a firstborn sin that have a connection. This was a name connection. Anyway. Ranting


----------



## shaescott

Dobs occasionally when I talk about what we’d do if I got pregnant a lot he’ll be like “you’re not already pregnant are you?” :rofl: I got ahead of it this time, when I asked about BnB I basically said “and no I’m not pregnant” at the end lol. Hopefully whenever I get my positive, whether it’s in a few days or a few years, I’ll have a vvvfl I can share with you guys and the first one isn’t just obvious haha, although on the other hand an obvious line means less time stressing like “is it an evap? Am I crazy?”
I’m currently waiting for the night sweats and acne to start because I always get those before AF. I get sore boobs too but that’s also a pregnancy symptom, I feel like night sweats and acne are less so (though maybe the acne). Also of course watching for spotting, I’ve started spotting as early as 9dpo but usually it’s the day before AF starts. I’m going a bit crazy but as of an hour ago I’m 7dpo so I need to rein myself in, it’s just way too early to test. My tests are all at home anyway so the earliest I could test is Friday and the earliest FMU would be Saturday. So I’m planning to wait for Saturday FMU which will be 10dpo. Just have to get through 3 more days.

Normally I do my taxes really early but this year I don’t remember actually getting my W-2 from my school for work study so I need to look into that. Sorry your refund is so delayed :( With how little I worked, I’m probably gonna get like $10 lol but years I worked a lot more and got a good couple hundred dollars were amazing.

I hope it’s just a yeast infection, that would be so shitty if one of those guys lied about being clean.

Yikes about your credit score and ex not paying up. Last I remember he had a really good job and could 100% afford to pay up, so yeah if he’s still refusing, jail it is. He’s been refusing to pay for years, it’s getting ridiculous.

That’s so sweet about the whale having a female calf! Hopefully it’s that sign for you <3


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m sure there will be some squinters that we can fuss over then SO gets the real deal.

Things are better. Finally got a date for my refund and hopefully should post before my billing cycle is up. My refund is 3k lol so I was kinda counting on that money to show up. Hoping they’re quick with this next stimulus, which could also potentially get in before next billing cycle. Got my second vax today. Boss gave me good reviews for my eval cycle. I’m doing a 3 day treatment, but I was reading most women feel significant improvement after just a few hours. I’m still super itchy. So I’m getting increasingly worried there.


----------



## shaescott

So I was naughty today...
I was going to chipotle to pick up my burrito and my pickup time was 4 pm. I got to the plaza a few minutes early and I saw a Walgreens and I have no impulse control so I bought a 2 pack of FRERs. I’m not gonna use one today cuz I’m only 7dpo but I might tomorrow morning lol. I told myself I wasn’t gonna test before the weekend because my cheapies are at home, but again, no impulse control. Most likely it’ll be negative even if I am pregnant cuz 8dpo is so early, I’ll likely skip 9dpo because I’ll be getting back from clinical that morning. We’ll see. But hey, if I get a squinter you guys will get to see it right away lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Girl don’t break the frer seal!!! Once you start buying/using them, it’s all downhill from there! You promised me that you’re not going to be like me and go down the rabbit hole of spending money on tests lol


----------



## shaescott

I knowwww I know, I’m not, I just am learning the lesson that I need to have cheapies in both locations so I don’t go buy a FRER. I would’ve bought cheaper ones but Walgreens didn’t have super cheap ones like Walmart does. I only have 9 cheapies left (and they’re all at home) so eventually I’m going to have to buy more, but at least they have a good unit price, unlike FRER.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby might be BV instead of yeast infection maybe?? Glad other things seem to be going better.

Shae sorry he thinks bnb counts. Also, I'd save using frer when you are actually ttc! So expensive to use regularly and it can be hard not to test once you get started. No guilt about going through ICs and much more cost effective.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh I know, I’m not exclusively using them, I just got impatient and I don’t have any tests here and there wasn’t time to order them lol. I’m going to order more cheapies soon so I don’t get tempted to buy any more FRERs cuz they’re so expensive.


----------



## DobbyForever

My vax reaction is mimicking pregnancy symptoms and like my logic brain knows I’m not pregnant but my paranoid brain is like girl maybe you need to test lol. I have a headache, I’m exhausted, my lower back hurts, I’m starving, I’m nauseated. And I know it’s my vax cuz it didn’t start until like 6 hours after I got it. But the anxiety is real

eta officially worked myself into a tizzy so ordered some wondfo to keep handy. I trust my bcp but I’ll feel better if I test


----------



## shaescott

Dobs my vaccines gave me awful headaches the same day I got them. But ofc I totally understand that anxiety, considering if I breathe wrong I’m like “am I pregnant?” Lol


----------



## shaescott

I was bad and took a test even though I’m only 8dpo, looks pretty darn BFN of course. The FRER had another one of those clear indents in the plastic covering ugh


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae don’t be using frers at 8dpo!!!!!!! Lol ily I do see that indent but more a reason not to use them early. Seems like they’re driving ladies mad lately

but birds of a feather I did a curbside frer cuz who has time to wait until Tom plus I got $8 to spend. I’d rather take a frer than buy that burrito I was thinking about :rofl: trying to get a hold but I keep having to pee. Probably not testing tonight I can’t hold it. And when I go it’s a ton and clear as water lol

Also I’m so dying over here. My mom convinced my brother to drive her to the coliseum to get her vax (she hates driving and it’s like 45m one way from her house). On the way there, she is like you should just ask nicely if you can get vaccinated. So my brother, totally out of character, asks. And they were like usually we only do this at the end of the day but sure. So he got his first dose of pfizer :rofl: I’m like talk about good karma for doing a good deed for your parent


----------



## DobbyForever

They asked him how he qualifies and he says I babysit my sister’s kid. And my mom is like shouting from the back seat HE BABYSITS HER AUTISTIC CHILD WE HAVE PROOF :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yes the frer indent is really bad. I don't think it was ever that bad for me before. I may have also used one at 8dpo with dd3. I had this crazy intuition that I was pregnant like hours after we dtd. I know it's insane and defies all logic but I just knew. I didn't get my very faint bfp until 9dpo. 

Dobby oh man I'm anxious for your frer! That is a tough call... frer or a burrito. Oh and that's awesome your bro was able to get the vaccine.


AFM E and S both have their check up tomorrow. Curious to see what E is weighing now. I took my baby scale apart to make room for my work computer and also felt like I needed to step back from my ocd of weighing her daily or close to it. 

Pumping is going well, other than I just dread it. It doesn't hurt or anything like that, just don't like taking the time to do it. I'm making exactly what she eats and I pump some on weekends too so I get milk to put in the freezer too. I actually had 200oz saved when I went back. Not a huge stash but don't want a massive oversupply either. So as long as I don't get too lazy with pumping, I think I'll finally reach my goal of not using formula. However, if I do want to supplement some to slack of on pumping I will cause I am not opposed to formula. I got soo sick of pumping around 10 months with S. 

DH is actually going to stay at his weekday job through 4/1. The head guy and HR rep asked if he could stay until then. He gave them stipulations that he won't start until 6 p.m. but still leave at 130 a.m. so I can rest more. He also will leave at 10 p.m. on Fridays. So I was okay with that. 

I'm the admin on call for this week. I had a few calls yesterday but nothing really tough. One of my nephews came into our place. I assumed his parents knew but they did not and it coincided with getting 3 back to back calls. Once I took care of the calls I went to take him home just cause I can't watch 4 kids age 5 and under while dealing with work. However his stepmom actually came in before I got out with him. Not sure if they were mad I didn't let them know sooner but geez, I'm working and have time limits to respond and I assumed they saw him come into our place. Not going to fault for not seeing him come in because I know things happen but they could have easily text me.

I can't recall if I mentioned but our home is most likely at the dealer's lot. We are supposed to walk through it and close in a week. Still have work to do on the land though so we aren't ready yet to get moved in. FIL is going to help out with some things so that's nice. 

Anyways going to pump and then enjoy a small glass of wine so it's "out" before she wakes me up. Oh and I think she's through the 4 month sleep regression, yay!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Fluek I’m glad that you took apart the scale. Definitely update us! Hope it’s all good news. And yay for the pumping going well! That’s really awesome! Just to be clear, she lost track of her kid and got mad at you? Am I reading this correctly? Fxed things keep moving forward with the home! Enjoy that wine!

managed a two hour hold and it was concentrated enough. Definitely negative. But wow! That indent in person is nuts! Luckily I know enough to only trust pink but wow!

Oh and FINALLY don’t feel like burning my lady bits. So definitely looking like the otc yi meds are working


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yeah, I should have awhile ago but glad it's done. I can't say 100% they are mad at me (SIL and stepMIL) but I kinda felt like they were upset. Sometimes I can overanalyze things though. StepMIL texted some an it got brought up, talking about how worried they were when they couldn't find him and thoughtour door was locked. I told her I was sorry it had worried them and there was no reply.... 

Yay for negative frer and lady buts feeling better. I know the 1st YI I had it took about 2 or 3 days to quit bothering me. The 1st dose burned like absolute hell, I was so scared to do the 2nd one lol but it wasn't nearly as bad. YI definitely suck, glad I'm not prone to them. 

Alright back to bed


----------



## shaescott

Dogs glad your brother got the vaccine and that your test was negative!

Flueks sorry pumping sucks but I’m glad it’s going well otherwise. Hopefully the next few weeks fly by for your DH’s job. 

My cervix feels a little softer last I checked, it’s never soft soft literally ever, it’s just hard or harder, but it feels less hard lol. Hoping it’s a good sign but might be nothing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aw Flueks well I hope they aren't mad. And if they are, then boo! I mean like yeah I get it. That's super scary, but also... not your fault. You were working! Things happen. Big hugs. And you may have mentioned it, but I have the worst memory. So exciting!

Shae lol good sign like for being pregnant or not? Lol. I'm inferring good sign for pregnancy because it's never happened and you've never been pregnant, but I don't want to assume.

Thanks! I was low key flipping out when I saw the white line. I'm really not trying to have either of these dudes' baby. I think Physicist could be a good dad if he got over his childhood trauma, but that s* runs deeeeeeeeeeeeeep lol. Damage attracts damage. And this is why I date a-holes. The more he tells me about his messed up family dynamic, the more I just want to cuddle and fix him. Most people would RuN aWaY.

I was a little sad though. Just because it's a reminder that I have no real long term prospects and I do really want a second child, a little girl. I have faith and I trust that my life will be rewarding and fulfilling and there's a plan, but aiya.

Bright side, just a few weeks until spring break. I'm taking a solo trip to my parents' beach townhouse in San Diego. Going to sleep in, take my morning walk on the beach, go to a different winery for lunch every day, and eat out every night. I'm trying to be extra good this month so I can just go ham that 5 days hahahahahahaha


----------



## shaescott

Dobs you inferred correctly lol. 
Re: trauma and running away, I feel that. SO definitely has some stuff that would make a lot of people run for the hills lol but it’s not family trauma, so I’m not worried about him being a dad, I know he’ll be great. 
I hope one day you get your little girl, however it happens. Were you thinking of sperm donation and sorting for sex?
Your spring break vacay sounds awesome! My college canceled spring break cuz of COVID, we got an extra week of winter break instead. 

AFM I think my cervix feels slightly more open and back to pretty firm :/ I also got all sweaty napping today, I mean I was in a lot of clothes and I normally sleep naked but still, I’m counting it as night sweats.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae not gonna lie I understand not the ways of the cervix. That’s an interesting way to approach it. I understand people can’t really travel, but I’d think people still want the mental break from school. Or they have situations like me where they can travel by car to a safe location. That’s great about SO! Some people break the cycle, others perpetuate it, and guys (like physicist) would just rather avoid marriage and kids cuz you can’t eff up what you never have. Sorry about the night sweats! :(

O.M.G. So The Boy finally texted. It’s been like a damn week and a half. And it’s time stamped as 2:30am lol. He’s like I’ve been torn on what to say or if I should say anything at all. You’re amazing and I’m sad that you can and would want to essentially delete me from your life. And I should just leave things be but I can’t stop thinking about you. These men! Killing me.

In other news. I got my class survey data. No names just the numbers (my idea cuz my boss asked) but only 1/25 kids said go hybrid so do a little dance lol. I’m sure this means my butt gets to stay distance


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I definitely missed the mental break. They had some spring break activities throughout the week, a fancy cruise themed dinner with lobster, a campfire with s’mores, and a few others... I only went to the dinner lol. But I would’ve rather spent the week sleeping tbh. 

SO definitely has some things where he’s worried he’ll mess up his kid, just not from family upbringing issues. But it’s not so worrisome that he doesn’t want to do it. He really wants a family, he’s very much a “traditional family values” guy who prioritizes family over everything. In fact, last night he said that if he had a decent paying job right now, I would probably be able to convince him to TTC (like, now). He’s ready for a family mentally, just not financially. 

Re: the boy, geez :rofl: considering the time stamp I’m wondering if he wrote it either in an emotional whirlwind or an alcohol induced emotional whirlwind. What are your thoughts?

Sounds great that you get to stay online. I feel for the kids though, my sister is really struggling with online schooling. She’s so used to most of her work being class work and now everything is homework, and she’s never been good at getting homework done motivation-wise (and same), so she’s actually failing a lot of her classes. But her school offers hybrid, she just stayed all online due to her surgery recovery and her medical issues making her higher risk with COVID. We’ve been working with her to try to figure out how she can get stuff done, what will motivate her, etc. At the same time, it’s so nice to be able to wake up and be in class a minute later. I go to zoom classes in my pajamas on a regular basis. My t-shirt isn’t specifically a pajama shirt and they can’t see the fuzzy pants lol. If I throw on a hoodie I can go bra-less. It’s great. 

Re: the cervix, it can vary throughout the day which makes it harder to analyze anyway. I know the basics but with the variability it’s hard to track. But Lordy it seems like the Sahara desert down there today. Though (ew warning) I woke up all sweaty down there this morning and I wonder if the day’s CM just came out with it considering how gross I felt :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Speaking of the cervix being variable, mine was low af this morning and now it’s high. Like bruh, pick one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo the plot thickens. That’s really good news that SO is letting that TTC ruminate in his mind. But yes don’t cave! It’ll be so much better if you wait. But also babies are babies. Who doesn’t love babies lol. 

sorry your cervix is sending all sorts of weird signals

Online can definitely be hard. I got really lucky with my group. I know they’re struggling socially, but academically they are really impressing me. Sorry your sister is having a rough go :(

that’s nice they at least planned some rec activities but exactly! People need to sleep in and mentally reset, now more than ever.

Re The Boy: if it’s after 11:30, it’s for the dirty :rofl: my guess is that he either hasn’t gotten laid since me OR he has and (this is so conceited) she just wasn’t on my level. I told him that I’m not here to text people who don’t want to be texted, and he’s like I’m sorry if my lack of responsiveness came off that way. Your texts were always wanted. Idk how much I buy it but I’m hooked on him so LOL. Dude has a girl twisted


----------



## shaescott

I’m seeing a ton of people getting their BFPs for the due date I would have if I conceived this cycle and it makes me very sad cuz I’m pretty sure I’m not gonna be getting a BFP. Happy for them, but sad it’s not me. I don’t usually get sad over individual people getting a BFP, I think it’s just cuz a few were like “EDD 11/24/21” with their test pic and I was like :( I want to be able to say that, that’s my (potential) date :(


----------



## shaescott

I fell asleep at like 7:30 and woke up at like midnight, so I just tested aaand BFN :(

My cervix is still higher like it was yesterday afternoon but of course I don’t trust it lol. CM has increased a bit from the bone dry yesterday.


----------



## shaescott

My temp spiked to 0.5 degrees higher than my previous highest ever luteal phase temp... I’ve maxed out at 98.5 previously, past two cycles the max was 98.1, and this morning I was 99.03. My cervix has also been high since yesterday afternoon. I’m still BFN as of like 30 minutes ago (11dpo) so this may just be my body giving me false hope and being an asshole lol. I’m getting my hopes up and I need to not ](*,):sad2:
Before I was like “I’m definitely not pregnant” and now I’m like “oh shit maybe I’m pregnant” and I just know this is gonna end in tears.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, I care about you. We’ve been in this thread for years now. And you remind me of me in college, my biological clock was ticking HARD. Everything you are doing is going to end up in repeated tears. You’re actively PREVENTING pregnancy. I know accidents happen, but that’s usually when things are mishandled or directions aren’t followed. And it sounds like you two are being very careful. It’s one thing to test, but why set yourself up for extreme heartbreak by joining testing groups with women who are actively TRYING. Of course statistically there are going to be multiple bfps, so why rub salt in your wounds? You are working yourself up into a frenzy with your temps, your cervix, and your testing. I’m going to real talk you. You are not going to get pregnant unless you want to/subconsciously or consciously do something to jeopardize the effectiveness of your diaphragm or have unprotected sex in your fertile period/you and SO change your minds. 

You are so close to graduation and starting that next chapter. Your TTC journey is almost here. If you weren’t crying, I’d say test away. Have fun. Use cheapies. Poas is addicting and freakishly satisfying. But it’s upsetting you. It’s like drinking. Drinking is all fun and games when I’m control, but when it gets to a point where I’m in tears over it then it’s time to pull back and reset. Stop drinking until I can manage 1-2 drinks.

hope that made sense. I’m tired. And I’m sorry if it reads as rude or if I’m overstepping. I’m just worried. Now, you may not be overwhelmingly sad. You could be leading a perfectly amazing life outside of the hour that you’re testing and checking. I just want you to be happy.


Re The Boy. He texted all day yesterday like a littler shark circling lol. Then he got to the point and I’m always right. He misses the v.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh I’m not actually crying, I’m exaggerating a bit. I have moments of sadness but then I get back to normal me. I expected the multiple BFPs in those groups and 99% of the time they actually make me super happy! It was just when it was the exact date I was hoping for that I got a bit sad and jealous. But I totally understand where you’re coming from. You’re right, I’m setting myself up for sadness and I’m definitely obsessive to an unhealthy level. But 95% of the time overall I’m not sad at all, and I’m not sure if I’ve ever actually cried over it, I don’t think I have. I texted my best friend when I was feeling sad and she was nice and was like “it’s okay, you’re hormonal, you have big feelings, etc” and I felt better. I’ve been using cheapies since I got home and I’m about to order another box so that I don’t end up buying any more FRERs lol. Anyway, I totally appreciate that you’re worried about me, it means a lot that you care <3

Lol re: the boy. Figures. Are you interested in doing it again with him or are you done with him in that way?


----------



## shaescott

Pffft my mom just told me I am not pregnant :rofl: I was like “my temp spiked, what if I just implanted” and she was like “nah, you’re not pregnant” and I was like “dang” :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Kk hugs. Cuz yeah not gonna lie, it reads like you're massively depressed over there. So as long as that's not the case, you do you. It's hard to get the full picture over the internet, so as long as you're good then it's all good.

ETA: Lol your mom is savage. Love it.

As for The Boy. Physically, I can whole-heartedly and enthusiastically say I am nowhere near close to done with him. I love everything about the way we interact, and BD with the Physicist left so much to be desired. Physicist literally did NOTHING for me. And his kissing style is way too aggressive. It was like DTD with all of my exes. Me being bored and waiting for it to just be over. I actually cried after for like 30 minutes because I was so upset for repeating mistakes. Honestly, just made me miss The Boy's kisses. Emotionally, I should say I'm done. Like I know he is just in it to pass the time. I think he also has commitment issues (his parents split when he was 4, mom remarried, dad is on marriage number 4). But if he asked me to be his gf and like went back to when he was actually trying to see me and talk to me and that level of communication, I would in a heartbeat. The only hesitation is that I don't think he's in a headspace for kids yet. And the last girl he dated, they dated from like 30-35 then he broke up with her. I don't know the full story, but I'd be crushed if that happened to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

No emotional clarity cuz I’m not asking questions that I don’t want the answers to lol

physically I took a pill today even though I was due for sugars. Just didn’t want to risk anything. But damn. I actually had a small scale O two times. We dtd. I still love his kisses. Then he sat around and talked and cuddled for an hour. Then he was leaving and we fooled around a bit here and there. And this a* pushes me into a wall and whispers in my ear some crap about how he always wants me and he doesn’t want me to ever think for a second that he doesn’t. And I’m like well damn f*. But ugh I love it. I love everything. I love how he makes me feel. I’m screwed ladies. I’m breaking the literal only rule of fwb. You can’t have feels!


----------



## shaescott

Girlllll you’re playing with fireeeeee
I think you’re gonna have to ask those questions because you may very well be setting yourself up for heartbreak here and I don’t want that for you :(


----------



## DobbyForever

I know hahaha. Oh man. I'm so in over my head. My mom says I need to chill out. That it's crazy how I'm always trying to rush a label and not just casually date and let things happen naturally. So she thinks I'm overreacting. My little brother has moved from a similar standpoint to don't glorify this guy to f* this guy he didn't text you for two weeks don't tolerate that. His twin, the diplomat, is like well if you like him and he apologized for his behavior then give him a second chance. But if he does it again, drop him quick. Idk. He invited me over to his place for the first time, but naturally I can't find a freaking babysitter. One friend is pissy I'm getting laid and she isn't so she won't. The other has to take her kiddos to their sports stuff. I texted my fam, but I'm not holding my breath there. He did say he knows I probably can't get a sitter this late of notice, so there's always next time but I like to seize opportune moments. Even if this isn't particularly opportune.


----------



## DobbyForever

ETA and cuz it’s so damn bright when I told A to go to bed he went to his room since he’s used to bright being nap in his room. And now I’m over here crying cuz sugar pills and my baby isn’t in my bed. Idk how this will work out since he usually wakes up a few times. =\

I finally guilted the brother who doesn’t like him into babysitting :rofl: and he rain checks because his dad comes home tonight not tomorrow r_r. Needless to say, bro was not amused. 

And did I mention to make things more complicated, I had made a comment about he’s still the only person I’d let tag along on my beach vacation when he first texted. Didn’t bring it up again. And he’s like oh so would it be weird if I actually looked it up. He actually looked up flights (cuz he can only get a day off not a whole week lol). He like had a whole game plan. And he remembered last time that I got cold (I wear less clothes than him lol) so when I sat down he grabbed a blanket for me and put it over me and kissed my head. Like I can’t get a read on this guy. It’s so f*ing confusing!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs hm I agree with the non-diplomat twin just because he said he didn’t see things being long term. He only texted you after those two weeks because he wanted to get laid, which means he didn’t text you because he cares about you, he texted you because he cares about himself. It’s fine that he wants sex, that’s natural, I just think his priority is a fling type romance and not a real long term relationship. Just my 2¢ though. He could have been scared to make a statement of commitment so early and that’s all it was, but idk. 

Sorry about how bright it is, I imagine due to DST? It used to be light out at 6 am and now it’s not until 7, which I’m not a fan of. I’m sure I’ll care less as spring starts and the days get longer. Fingers crossed we’ll be able to return closer to normal by summer, my vaccinated butt is itching to go do normal things like smiling at people without purposely scrunching my eyes to try to make it obvious that I’m smiling and without worrying I just look pissed or crazy or something instead of smiley. How did A sleeping in his own room go?

AFM :witch: has arrived, unsurprisingly. Mom is always right :rofl: ah well, I’m sure it’s for the best that the diaphragm is working. I know that life will be easier if I wait until I’m married and working and living in an apartment with SO. I’m sure I’ll still POAS every month because I’m addicted but I bought cheapies so that’s no biggie. I was thinking about trying a different supplement to regulate my cycles, but I decided against it because the last one prolonged my cycle, and my body might just need some time without any interventions to figure itself out. 

I had a paper due at midnight and I’m only 1/4 into it. I’m about to nap for 2 hours and then try to get back into it, because I’m exhausted but this needs to get done by early morning, the sooner the better because I can’t afford to have the professor not take it at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hugs. I know it’s disappointing when af shows even if you logically know it’s for the best. I used to have a little mantra that every cycle af came is just another month of preparedness I will be for my baby and I’ll be that much better of a mom. Probably doesn’t help much but kept me sane. Ish. Lol. Hopefully you can figure out something to help regulate things. I’m not really well versed in the world of supplements. And good luck with your paper! Hopefully wasn’t too big a task and you managed to sleep

yeah the brightness is DST. It’s a pain. Thankfully I switched to curtains in all the upstairs rooms so the blackout helps. A also doesn’t throw big tantrums but ugh.

im def going to get af today. I feel all the cramping. Finally got my doc to give me a second std panel because I’m still itchy and thankfully the tests that have come back are negative

re The Boy. He’s definitely just in it for sex. I do think he genuinely likes me as a friend/person, my bullshit meter isn’t going off. But he obviously doesn’t see me as a gf. Whether or not that’s because he’s actually overwhelmed at work or he just doesn’t want to date someone with a kid, I don’t know. I’m not upset about it because he’s entitled to feel that way. I’ve been set up with plenty of great single dads/guys that I just don’t see it working out. He’s not the one saying there’s no future. In fact, he says the opposite-ish. That right now he just has a lot on his plate, but he thinks I’m amazing and he just doesn’t want to give me less attention than I deserve. And that I need to stop saying that we don’t have a future and that I can’t count it out. I’m just the type of person who believes there’s you can or you won’t with no in between or excuses. He says that not everyone is like me and some people need space when they’re overwhelmed where I run to people I love/like.

What I don’t understand is that I have repeatedly given him the out to bd and leave. He always stays to talk for 1-1.5 hours. Sure, lonely. It’s a pandemic. Then we always cuddle, initiated by him. Like full arms linked, fingers laced, my head on his shoulder and his head on mine glued together cuddling. Which ok oxytocin. Pandemic. Lonely. It really doesn’t feel calculated. I know what calculated feels like, and I ignore it. Every ex I should have dumped, I posted on fb after date 1 that they ducked as people lol.

I love being with him. I love DTD for once. And I’m honestly ok with this status quo. I’m still talking to other guys. But it’s hard because he sets the bar so high that it makes it hard to be open to some people. 

but in better news turns out A’s therapist didn’t quit. So that’s exciting.


----------



## DobbyForever

And to make excuses for him LMFAO I did text him two weeks ago saying I was deleting his number and that I wish him well blah blah overdramatic drank too much on an empty stomach pissy hormones lmfao. So it’s not totally weird that he didn’t immediately respond to that. But I still know that this is just about sex and companionship for him, and I can live with that for now. There will come a point where he’ll need to s* or get off the pot, but I’m not there yet. Especially since my past history is to get to that mindset early and then they’re not done with fwb so I get the label without the actual commitment. Idk but my gut does say I don’t think this is going to evolve into anything or, if it does, he’d be endgame. But leans more towards the former. He does feel perfect for now. Like honestly he feels like he was sent in this time of my life to heal me and, despite his lack of commitment, he is.


----------



## DobbyForever

Re: The Only Boy Who Matters <3

A had speech today. He's made so much progress. But today he really used a lot of 2 and 3 words phrases with his SLP. He's been using them at home, but it's always that much better to see him generalizing a new skill. And I get so exhausted that it's hard to get excited, so when she gets excited then it's a great validation. I know we have a ways to go but I'm so thankful that we're able to still get his ABA and his speech therapy right now. And to see the growth in the last 6 months. I feel so blessed.

P.S. Happy St. Patrick's Day! <3


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I think that’s a good mantra, another month to better myself and learn more so I can be a better mom when the time comes.

I’m glad your std panel has come back negative so far, sorry you’re still itchy :(

My SO needs space when he’s overwhelmed so that’s definitely a thing, I struggle with it because I’m the opposite, I run to my loved ones. 

If you’re cool with the status quo, then I guess everything’s good, nothing wrong with just enjoying what you have now :)

I’m so happy to hear that A’s therapist didn’t actually quit and that he’s been making progress with his SLP! From the perspective of a non-parent (I had work study in a 1st grade classroom for a while) it’s so exciting when you notice students making progress. We had one little boy who came in way behind the other kids, he spoke fine but couldn’t read, didn’t know the alphabet or the sounds letters made. By the end of the first semester he’d learned so many letters and sounds and it was great to see, so exciting.


----------



## shaescott

Once again, my temp is not dropping to pre-O levels when I get my period. Last cycle it took like 2 weeks. I’m not sure if my progesterone isn’t dropping properly or something? 

My period is also very light for a bc-free period, it was last cycle too. I thought I had a light flow pre-IUD but this is way lighter. In 8th grade I’d fill a super plus tampon in 8 hours (any more and I’d leak) and I’m getting maybe 1/8-1/4 of that, I don’t think I’d even fill up a light tampon in 8 hours. My cervix is wide open, so this is definitely my period, just like last period, it’s just not coming out as much as I’d expect with no IUD. The internet says that low estrogen can cause a thin uterine lining and I’ve been feeling like I have low estrogen for other reasons too :/

I was looking at red clover because lots of sites say it helps with uterine lining but then I found a bunch of studies saying it has no effect or could actually decrease it, so I’m not going to take it. I guess I’ll just see if my body can figure out its crap on its own.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yay for A having some big improvements!!! That's always a good feeling when they are improving and learning. 

Sorry for the boy drama.

Shae I don't think you should take any herbs without figuring out if you even have any hormonal issues (I know you said you aren't going to take the red clover but wanted to mention it anyways). It can take awhile for some to regulate after stopping a hormonal birth control. So give your body some more time to figure things out :) I truly mean this in the nicest way and sorry if it comes off witchy. 

For me it took 6 months to get somewhat regular after bcp. By 11 months afterwards it was much more regular. I did end up taking vitex but there was a lot of back and forth in my head about it. Oh and I'd also ran it by my gyn. 

I've had light flows ever since stopping bcp. Even my pp AFs have been light and most women say their 1st pp AF is super heavy. I've gotten preggo easily with my 2nd and 3rd. I never had a loss. I possibly had a chemical in July 17 (super faint IC, but negative FRER so I'm thinking IC was faulty). Sooo light flow doesn't mean poor lining

If you think you have low estrogen how about you reach out to your obgyn or pepper? I hope that once you ttc, it won't take long. 



AFM MIL was in hospital Sunday night, Monday day. They think she had a TIA. She mentioned MRI showed "something like grains of sand". They said they'd never seen anything like it. I don't recall anything like that in my days on a neuro floor. Wish I could have been there.. They even consulted with a neurologist at Vanderbilt which is a big thing. Shae if you recall anything like that, let me know please. 

Anyways she's not wanting to go to Vanderbilt for an appt. DH has offered to drive her but she's not going for it. Her brother said he didn't see why she couldn't go local so he's helped talk her out if it. Our only hope is her Pcp saying she needs to go which knowing him, he won't. DH at least knows that whatever happens to her for not going will be her own consequence and not his. 

So yeah. Things are going okay. Just busy with work, life, and etc.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks not witchy at all! I texted my mom saying I was concerned about those issues (didn’t mention herbs) and she said to give it time, I’ve only been off the IUD for 2 cycles. So I’m going to hold off on any supplements and see if my body can regulate on its own over the next few months at least. If it doesn’t, I can always message my GYN. It’s good to know that having a light flow didn’t impact your ability to get pregnant, that makes me feel a bit better. 

I’m sorry about your MIL, I’ve unfortunately never heard of such a thing. I’m honestly not we’ll versed in neuro stuff anyway, so I probably wouldn’t know it even if it was relatively common. I hope she’ll end up going to the appointment.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, glad you brought it up to your mom. I agree, it took me forever to regulate after my copper iud and that didn't even have hormones. And it was only in for one cycle. Hopefully things naturally regulate soon. Hugs. 

Fluek, I'm so sorry to hear about MIL. Hopefully she comes to her senses and goes to VB. Boo on the brother! Any chance to get him on board or not worth the headache situation. I'm glad that hubs knows he has done all he can at this point.

AFM Thanks ladies! I rant a lot, but it's all good. Just processing my thoughts in writing, easiest for me that way. Physicist is officially out since that wasn't ever going anywhere. I did get asked out by a guy bank manager. He seems nice. But he's made a couple of not really pc comments. I also feel bad because his two best friends are SO HOT. So that's awkward. The Boy asked to come over this weekend, but since I panicked and took an extra pill I'm still expecting AF to be lurking. My mom wants me to come over this weekend, but I don't think my bro will go for it since it's only 8 days post his first dose. Any case, I'm not planning for it. Last weekend I have to solo it though! Woo! Also restarted my peloton membership because I'm stalling out again/ stress eating carbs. But my report cards are done! Well, done enough lol.

They keep talking about trying to reopen schools for this dumb financial incentive. The union keeps acting like everything isn't moving. My boss says he won't force me. I've cried every day this week because we have these GATE evals and the parents are so nice and I'm hormonal lol. So I'm curious to see how this all plays out


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oo yeah maybe not best to start a relationship with someone you think is way less attractive than their best friends :haha: SO is constantly making non-pc comments and sometimes it really gets on my nerves, so best to avoid that ahead of time. 
Yay for the peloton membership! I went to the gym for a week and now I haven’t gone in 2 weeks ugh I’m terrible. I need to figure out a better way to get myself to go, some kind of motivation. Idk. 
I’m glad your report cards are done! Sorry about the school issues. The public school here is hybrid, and it has been since September. Kids can choose to go full remote but of course teachers can’t :/ they used to do cohorts but they just switched to half days, with all 1,000 students in the school in the mornings instead of 500 on m/tu and 500 on th/f :dohh: I think it’s dumb.


----------



## DobbyForever

lol yeah I’m kind of over that. I have a date for dinner on Saturday with a techies solid foot taller than me. Seems like a nice guy but we’ll see. The Boy is hot and cold, but he did say he’s open to spending some non bd time together. But he did cancel on me tonight because of “work”. Whatever

we’re at my parents and A is living his best life lol I just caught an accidental nap haha.

that’s crazy!!!! So far it’s all volunteer and what would happen is kids get reassigned to a new teacher/school potentially, but there is language about potential forcing teachers back if we don’t have enough volunteers district and/site wide. I just know my a** ain’t volunteering lol fts


----------



## DobbyForever

A read the entire Brown bear book and I haven’t stopped crying since lol

ETA crying more cuz he “read” a scholastic pattern reader :cry: my baby


----------



## shaescott

Dobs like he read the whole thing out loud?! That’s amazing! I remember that book from when I was a kid <3
I liked reading Dr. Seuss books out loud as a kid, I was a big fan of go dog go and hop on pop, highly recommend. Also green eggs and ham, because from a young age any reference to food piqued my interest :rofl:

AFM AF ended for a whole day and now I’m spotting again because of course :growlmad: but I caught up on an insane amount of sleep after my night shift so that’s awesome :wohoo:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies!

So, apparently I fell off the face of the Earth again for a couple months, but with a fairly good reason. I'm slowly making my way through 15 pages of posts I missed, but I'll just give a quick (selfish) update.

So, I got a new job. I'm now a cleaning lady as of March 1. The hours work well with trying to raise 2 kids and the pay should help keep us in the black since both kids are in daycare. Plus, the job has lots of exercise built into it, so I'm hoping to drop some serious weight going forward. But, ya, it really tires me out and some nights I don't even make it to 11pm without passing out. So, that's my excuse for being MIA in March. lol. In smaller news, SO and I just got a King sized bed. We've only had it for 2 nights and both nights, one of the kids ended up in bed with us. So, here's hoping for some alone time tonight. lol

So, I have read up to about when Gigs started msging again (Welcome back, btw!). And to answer her question to me, no, I haven't talked SO about baby #3 yet. I'm trying to come up with a bunch of pros and a "game plan" to show that life with 3 kids won't be such a big change. Like, we already have a spare crib, a carseat, high chair, at least 30% of the clothing we have could be worn by a girl, we're already still in the baby/toddler way of life/mindset, and they don't stay babies forever. If you ladies have any other tips or advice, it'd be much appreciated. Probably gonna have to say something soon cuz I'd ideally like to try in July.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae yeah the whole book. It's crazy. He's also singing songs start to finish. He is having some trouble with the actual speech production, so it's mostly approximations of each word. But it's such a huge leap in the last six months.

Yay for sleep! Not yay for indecisive bleeding =/ really hoping things regulate for you sooner rather than later.

Pretty welcome back! And congrats on the new job! Sounds like wins all around! AFM talks re #3 I got nothing. But I hope that the conversation goes well and you can start TTC in July!

AFM nothing new. I have two full days and two min days until spring break, so that's fun. I am having a dilemma. So I've long said if I start cutting out all of my toxic friendships, I won't have any friends left. I'm not saying I'm perfect. Damage attracts damage, and these friendships formed and cultivated over shared trauma. My one friend, who is always in some weird one sided competition with me (I got the peloton app so she got the peloton bike, I cry about A's speech so she sends a video of her kid talking, I say I have a date and she has to then message every guy she knows until she has a date too, I say I'm exhausted and wish I had help and she'll then call her parents to come take her kid for a week then go on and on about how great it is to be kid free...)... I've brushed it aside because I know it's her insecurity and her problem and I'm in control of my own feelings/reactions. BUT recently she decided to do something that I politically and fundamentally disagree with that endangers my life and my son's life should we chose to spend time with her in her house or her county. I’m all for everyone and their rights, but she’s not mentally stable or mature enough for that kind of responsibility. So I'm trying to decide if I need to just be done with that friendship. In which case I'd literally have one friend. Lol.

eta I got fed up listening to her so I told her that I’m fundamentally against the idea and she hasn’t thought it through but end of day it’s her life. So to each their own, but we’re not hanging out with her anymore if she has it with her.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yay for the new job, glad it’s helping you get in exercise though I’m sorry it’s making you so tired. If you figure out a good way to convince a man to have a baby, let me know :rofl: I hope he’ll agree to #3 and hopefully you can get that girl you wanted!

Dobs thats so awesome about A, even if it’s not perfect, it’s progress, and I’m sure since you’re a teacher you are extra knowledgeable about that stuff.
The spotting was only for like 24-36 hours thankfully and it went away after that. I’m officially in the red days starting today for my bc app so we’re using diaphragm starting today, although we BD’d at like 1 am this morning without it :-= (he gave informed consent). But I ovulate late, so unless my cycle changes drastically and gives me an O by CD15ish, nothing’s gonna happen.

Re: the friend, I think I catch your drift. Considering I live in MA the laws here are pretty strict in that regard, but SO’s family is what I’d call suburban hicks, so they’re into that stuff, and he’s gotten me more comfortable with it. However, they’re very into safety, everything is locked up properly when not on their person (and safety mechanisms are engaged at all times even then). I would not want an irresponsible person having one, especially around me or my child. I trust his family to be super careful, but if you don’t trust that friend to be careful, then you’re definitely making the right choice not wanting to be around her when she has it.


----------



## shaescott

Hello, it’s your friendly neighborhood crazy obsessive WTT girl, coming at you with the not at all shocking news that I am being crazy obsessive ](*,) (I knowww Dobs, I’m sorry, I promise I’m fine)

I looked back at my previous cycles and saw that I had several shorter cycles over the past year. As in, 28-30 day cycles, whereas my last 3 have been 33+ days. If I have one of those 28-30 day cycles this time, CD11 unprotected BD might just tip the scales here, a CD15-16 ovulation isn’t impossible by any means. I didn’t really think about the fact that I’ve only had later ovulations using this app (day 20 and later) because I’ve only been using it for 3 months. But I did document two past cycles on the app when I started, including a 30 day one, so it did have that info. Idk. We’ll see. I know it’s unlikely. I’m just gonna have to wait out the next few days and see if I ovulate or not during them. If I don’t, I’ll know I’m totally in the clear.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh kept trying to reply but my phone kept reloading the page! I kept losing it! So I gave up. On my computer finally.

Pretty welcome back! So glad to hear things are on the up and up! Sounds like the job is a great fit on several layers. I don't have any advice on how to have that convo, but I'll keep my fxed that things work out and you're ttc in July! Any particular reason why you're aiming to start in July? Is it about the due date or like you'd feel ready to start then? Just such a specific month so I'm curious

Shae yeaaaaaaah luckily she does have the redeeming quality of like being able to have an open dialogue but respect people with different opinions. So we left it at agree to disagree, still not hanging out with you when you have it cuz I think you have a delusional sense of reality lol, but we cool.

LMFAO though honestly the second I read sex with no diaphragm I was like gg Shae it's gonna be a looooong 2-3 weeks ;) All I can say is that I hope things work on in the long term be it early O or not early O. Obviously I'm team wait girl! It's so much better when you're older! But I also know you will make an amazing mom and you will make it work no matter when it happens. I know it sucks waiting. I felt my clock ticking during my undergrad. But I thank God (sorry to get religious) every day that the plan worked out for me to have A at 28. I walk through my condo every day and I love the life that I can give him. Minus the shitty dad/lack of dad but that's a rant for another day lol

AFM such a great weekend. Everyone in the fam is vaxxed except the one brother who is willing to see us without being vaxxed. So we actually had family dinner. Inside. At the dining table. All my brothers and parents and A. I almost cried. And then today things worked out for me to go with my mom to see my grandmother who lives in a care facility. It was outside, but they said we could hug her for a few minutes because she's vaxxed, the whole staff/residents are vaxxed, and her zone is green. They actually said it's crazy because at one point everyone in her room/zone had the vid but she was the only one who never tested positive. She just didn't get it/ get sick. They didn't understand it. And then they casually mentioned she had one new roommate and my mom was like STOP TALKING I DON'T WANNA KNOW so we're hoping she just transferred elsewhere. But yeah. I cried again. Cuz she isn't always all there and I don't think she knew who were were from far away and masked or she was mad that we haven't visited. But once we went in for the hug she immediately grabbed my hand and started tearing up. I could just see the life come back into her eyes. I know the world has a long way to go, and I know how blessed my family has been. It just feels so good to see my family again.


----------



## Jezika

Okay wow I realize I’ve been MIA for, what, like a year? Dare I say closer to two years? It’s certainly felt like two years, but also five minutes. I need to catch up a bit, but would anyone be interested in giving me a précis of any big updates from the last year or so? Any more babies? I’ve missed you ladies.


----------



## Jezika

Also Dobby that’s so moving about your grandmother <3


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad you guys were able to agree to disagree, it’s such a touchy topic and I know a lot of people aren’t willing to have that open dialogue.

Being me, I’m hoping for the early O. I know it would be poor timing of course, and that it’s smarter to wait. Buuuut I’m someone who acts based on their feelings, not logic (MBTI anyone? I’m an ENFP). Of course, I’m not going to BD on red days on the app (minus the one I just did lol but it was 2 hours into the first red day). But am I going to pray like crazy for an early O while simultaneously trying to improve my diet, cut down on caffeine, get more sleep, and reduce my stress with frequent cups of (decaf) tea in hopes that it will encourage my ovaries to speed up their timeline a bit? You bet your booty I am :-=

I’m so glad you were finally able to get together as a family and that you could hug your grandmother thanks to the vaccine! I know it’s been a hard year for you family-wise. <3

JEZ OMG HI! Flueks had another baby, she has 3 girls now! No new babies from Dobs. I can’t remember when Gigs had her last baby... she has 3 boys. J is usually MIA. She had what looked like an early miscarriage a bit ago and disappeared again. Pretty had another boy. I still have no babies but I’ve got my IUD out and I’m using NFP/FAM and a diaphragm on fertile days. Finishing my degree this May!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yup no babies from me but I did have a nightmare that I was pregnant, which woke me up at 2am. Thankfully because I forgot to take my pill. I’ve been taking it at 4:30pm because it’s when I get home from work and set A down for dinner. But no matter what I keep forgetting to pack it when I go to my mom’s. I usually do it right when I get home, but I was so exhausted yesterday. It’s one thing to be three hours late, but this was nearly 12. I’m sure it’s fine. I’ve full on forgotten a day or even two and it wasn’t an issue, but man so glad my subconscious said gtfu and take your pill. Then I spent a while praying I don’t O so a little ironic how we are so in different head spaces Shae <3. I’ll send all my ovulation energy your way lol

and then I starting think about wtf is happening. I’ve been talking to The Boy since the first week of Jan minus the blip. We’ve bd 4x (2 in February and 2 in March). We have plans this weekend. He’s so attentive and sweet when we’re together. I’ve had purely dtd relationships and they don’t act like this. Esp not ongoing lol. I just can not get a read on him. And can guys have this much sec and really not feel anything? He said he’s never had chemistry like this before. That had to mean something. Chemistry matters. It’s basic biology. Lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I had the same issue with the pill, I’d forget to take it home with me on weekends (well, it only happened once or twice, but I remember the stress). Definitely send me all that ovulation energy! My cervix is high and I have creamy cm with a little bit of stretchy possibly EW cm (I haven’t had solely EW cm in my past cycles), but negative OPKs so far. Just going to hope and pray that tomorrow I get my positive, but of course it’s fine if I don’t. 

That boy is very confusing. I’d say maybe some guys can not catch feelings but he’s not one of them. He’s very clearly got romantic feelings for you (unless he’s some weird case where he just likes being romantic without actually having feelings? Is that a thing?). But it’s very weird to me that he’s like “nope I don’t see a long term relationship here” while simultaneously being all cute and cuddly and shit.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah the pill is frustrating. I set a phone alarm to help, but it's tough finding a time that works no matter what or where. Or where to store your pill so that worst case it's always accessible. Ugh.

Re boy. I'm still the one saying no future. It's just a gut feeling that I have. It's hard to explain. He was actually over the other day with A at my mom's, so we went upstairs to my room. I had left the doors to the spare rooms open, and he was commenting on how he liked A's blanket or the artwork in the nursery. I did tease him the other day about his lack of commitment and said that I'm holding out on him (true I haven't gone full 50 shades on him and I'm not working that hard during BD) because there's not label. I was pretty clever and cheeky about it, but he got the memo. But we haven't had a proper discussion about it. I might hurt him if I have to hear him say "never say never" again lol.


----------



## shaescott

Very negative OPK today despite my high cervix so it looks like early O isn’t going to happen. Ah well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sending hugs Shae. I know it's ultimately for the best, but I know it still sucks to have your hopes dashed like that. Your time will come, and it will be magical when it does.

AFM I think it's time to ditch my weight loss ticker. I feel like I've lost the core amount of weight that I want, and now it's more about the shaping and strengthening than weight loss


----------



## DobbyForever

Just making sure I’m in the clear. I need people to reassure me they don’t see anything lol cuz my tired eyes are playing tricks on me. It was about a 1.5 hour hold because I took a nap. Pic at exactly 5m.

ETA k whatever I was seeing was just wet test eye lol. It's totally dry now, and I don't see anything irl or in photos.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs thanks :hugs: I’m a little bummed but I’m not too upset about it, I figured it was unlikely to happen. I’ll continue to do daily OPKs like usual cuz it still could be earlier than last cycles, just not early enough for that CD11 sperm to still be alive. I’m sure after O I’ll still obsess over that 6% chance like usual lol, but my expectations are lower now that the diaphragm has worked twice in a row. Clearly it’s doing its job. 

Re: the test, I don’t see anything that I could say wasn’t my line eye. Glad it dried blank.


----------



## DobbyForever

I thought there was another bd after cd11? Or was the diaphragm in for that?

yeah that was not a fun little bit lol. I need to remind myself in the future wondfo is still wet at 5m so look closer to 7-10


----------



## shaescott

Dobs no, there was no BD after CD11 and before yesterday (CD14), yesterday was the first BD since and it was with the diaphragm

I thought you were supposed to read it wet because evaps can occur when they dry? But like if there’s a line when wet and no line when dry, that’s also negative?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I don't see a line. I have terrible line eye now too. 

Shae sorry for no early O, but it will be much sweeter to get a bfp when you guys are actively ttc :) I know it still hurts though 

Jez nice to see you again. Yup I had my 3rd and final baby while you've been gone. 

Pretty hope you can get SO on board to ttc in July :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol the irony. I think Jez was here when I took the rail off the bed. Guess who finally rolled out of bed today :rofl: luckily it was a slow roll and he was in the blanket so more of a gentle plop on the ground.

re hpt I think there’s a sweet spot of dry but not too dry? I always see lines on wet tests but def neg if nothing is there. Insure I’m not pg but my back is killing me and I had a craving for McDonald’s lol so just for my sanity took one.

and hugs I agree with Fluek. It really is that much better during full on ttc as much as I think your SO will be sweet about it. I remember with my Canadian fiancé how much more romantic and sweet and satisfying the bd was when we decided to ttc. I mean thank goodness we had no idea how fertility worked cuz obviously I dumped his a** lol but still. You get the point.

Fluek what about you? How are you doing?!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oof I’m glad he’s okay! 
I do know that BD and finding out I’m pregnant when TTC will be way more of a positive experience. I’m hoping the experience is mostly positive either way, but yeah, more positive would be ideal. 

In recent news, I applied for a nurse residency that has postpartum as an option last week and I just got an email requesting an interview! Ahhhhhhh I’m freaking out, I really want to go straight into postpartum or L&D, and transitioning from postpartum to L&D is so much easier than from med/surg to L&D. I’m trying not to get my hopes up too high, but an interview is a good start!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all.

I just have about 1 more page of posts to get through til I'm all caught up, but I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open. I promise my next post will not be selfish, but this one kinda will be.

So, a kid in Alex's daycare class tested positive and now him, Matthew, and me all have to stay home for 2 weeks. Today (Wednesday) was our first full day at home. SO is already working from home, so no real change for him. Matthew kept waking up crying last night. I'm fairly certain it was teething issues and he seemed normal today, so FX he doesn't have it. Alex is a little stuffy and SO and I are fine.

Just to quickly answer Dobby's question, I would ideally like an April girl, like me. SO's BDay is Feb, Alex is July, and Matthew is October. I just want BDays that are nicely spaced out, but I don't mind sharing my birth month. But really DTD any time this summer for a Spring 2022 baby is fine by me.

In other baby #3 news, Alex was in our bed a couple nights ago and he said something about SO and me snuggling together and SO said something along the lines of "but if Mama and Dada snuggle, you might end up with a little sister. Ugh. Can you imagine how much more crying there'd be." :/
And then at dinner the following night, Alex was asking SO about presents and if he likes them. And SO's like "some of them. I got a couple I wasn't expecting, but they turned out ok... some days. (To me) He's alright." And I'm like "which he?" And he says depends on the day.
So, ya, some mixed msgs and SO being SO. But mark my words, there will be a baby #3 one day.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Good to hear A is alright after falling out of bed. We had a rail up in Alex's bed, but he's pretty good about staying put, so we took it down a while ago and so far so good. That's also so great about him reading and speaking more. And so great that you got to have a nice visit with your grandma. :)
And that's a lot of Boy drama I've read over the last couple days. lol. Be careful with those feelings. SO started as a FWB and I caught feelings fast and hung around for a long time waiting to get properly asked out. Still hasn't happened and we've been banging for 13 years now with 2 kids and a house to show for it. haha

shae - Gurl, I feel you on always wanting to see that 2nd line on a pg test. I had baby names picked out at like 14 and didn't have Alex til I was 29. The waiting sucks, but it will be so awesome when it's your time. I'm also doing opks, but only during the middle of my cycle. I'm gonna use The Babydust Method to try and get my girl and you need to track your O for a least a few months before trying. Hope SO is doing well and his libido picks up soon. And good luck with your interview. 

Jez - Hey. Welcome back. Ya, another little boy for me 17 months ago. Hope you and yours are doing well.

Flueky - Sorry to hear about your MIL. Hopefully she'll decide to see a specialist and get some help/answers. And hoping life will be less stressful now that DH is not at his weekday job anymore. Glad to hear all your girls are doing well. :)

Hope everyone else is doing well too. Stay safe!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo Shae super exciting! Hope the interview goes well! Sounds like a great match for your plans. Hopefully they see your passion.

Pretty hey at least he can joke about it. Jokes always have a root, so he’s clearly thought about another on some level. And since he isn’t full on cringing, I think he could be coaxed into it for sure. April is a fine month so fxed things turn out for a spring baby! 

sorry about the covid! I’m surprised they closed the full fourteen. Here I think they only have to close for ten days now and only if there was close contact within 48 hours of symptoms. Knock on wood, we’ve had no closures in the 8 months we’ve been back. Hopefully this is just a fluke. That’s really rough when you’re counting on them being away from home.

yeah I’m still at a point where I’m happy when he leaves. And as much as he drives me nuts in between, it’s not affecting my eating, drinking, job, or life in general. So I’m ok with it. I’d like the label just for the security and the pressure it adds on him to step up a bit but whatever. He said pending work we could do a lunch date tomorrow. I’m more annoyed about lack of concrete plans because there’s other things I could do if the answer is a definitive no. So I texted him to make a call one way or the other, and if I don’t hear back soon I’m just gonna book a mani pedi. Part of me is thinking wait and do it in San Diego but my calluses are baaaaad and bothering me when I sleep lol. I’m too much of a wuss to do any callus stuff at home lol

but I am officially on spring break!!!! A is at school two more hours and I’ll have tomorrow 7-4 to myself. Gonna go ham on the house.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shocker *insert sarcastic eyeroll* he bailed on lunch. So 2 for 2 bailing on proper dates. To make excuses, they were both during the work week but still. You have to stop to eat at some point, and I even offered to pick up take out vs go out. I already booked hair and nail appointments so I’d have said no anyway, but I deserved to say no! Lol

And idk if I’m over analyzing but lately he’s been all about pushing out DTD to afternoon vs at night. Which sure I love my sleep but like 2-6 is such a classic I’m avoiding lunch or dinner time. So are you avoiding it because you are avoiding an actual date or because you’re dating someone

and I’m honestly ok to just be here for the sex but then stop stringing me along with the cuddling and saying we can spend more vertical time together.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby things are okay...better than last week. This is long.......


We have had a lot of rain and because of the screw up from our 1st contractor it caused some issues of some mud in the road and on Saturday some got into our neighbors yard. This woman is a straight up bitch!!! She called the road super 2 weeks ago and we had the new contractor put up some hay with T post to hold it in place. Well because our ditch was full of mud some mud got in the road last week. DH had a call from the road super that we needed to get fixed and that there was pending legal action because ppl claiming it was a road hazard.... wtf?! David called him back and the road super apologized because he said he'd just drove by and it was much better from last week. 15 minutes later we get a call from the guy over building and zoning, Tim. Tim said our building permit was suspended until things got fixed. DH ended up talking with both. Both apologized and said it's because the neighbor is calling TDOT and so they are getting heat from people above them. We live in the freaking county this isn't some fancy subdivision or a big city. Anyways Tim said he'd reinstate our permit if we put up a silt fence which we did next day (it was raining hard the day he called). Well we got horrible storms Saturday and it didn't hold up so the county removed the road tile we had in and dug a new ditch since ours didn't exist. DH hasn't called building and zoning but out contractor is putting large rocks along the side of our driveway to help keep rocks from washing out and once we get a tile in the can load more smaller rocks to finish the drive. We will lay some grass seed down too to cover any mud left.

The neighbor is from Chicago and worked narcotic in the force. She later went into hospice apparently. She told me all this as she came out when we putting the silt fence up and spoke with us. She even said, "oh don't worry about a little mud, no one around here would complain". It took every bit of patience to bite my tongue. I want to try to keep things civil and the good thing is our home will be 840 ft from the road so will have little interaction with her.

I haven't been served so hoping we don't get sued but I don't think there is anything really justified for legal action. Also, no one else has ever heard of getting permit suspended for this, I think she just knows the right channels to complain to with her history of being a cop.

Shae good luck!! L&D and PP are hard areas to get into but this sounds promising!!! Fx!!

Pretty oh that sounds positive with his joking. Definitely agree with Dobby!!


Dobby, yay for spring break and boo for The Boy canceling again. I'm suspicious for sure. Well I hope you and A enjoy your break :)


----------



## DobbyForever

WTAF Flueks wtf?! Wow big props to you for being the bigger person. That’s so effing stupid. I’m so sorry you had to deal with that. What a disgruntled, unhappy b*.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I know!!! I think if we had that interaction the day that we got those calls, I wouldn't have been so polite. I would like for things to not be a constant battle as neighbors too so I figured I will try. However if she keeps being an entitled witch, I'll have to be a complete asshole but be sure I'm legal with everything. Anyways sorry for the large vent lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Jeez, that sounds like a nightmare. I definitely wouldn't have been able to hold my tongue. FX things go smoothly from here on out.

Dobby - Everything is still all 2 week waiting periods here. They've actually just decided lock down the whole province again for the next 4 weeks. We're already fairly shut down, but as of Saturday...


Prohibiting indoor organized public events and social gatherings, and limiting the capacity for outdoor gatherings to a five-person maximum — except for gatherings with members of the same household, or gatherings of members of one household and one other person who lives alone.
Limits on in-person shopping: a 50 per cent capacity limit for supermarkets, grocery stores, convenience stores, indoor farmers' markets, other stores that primarily sell food and pharmacies; and a 25 per cent limit for all other retail including big box stores.
No personal care services.
No indoor and outdoor dining. Take out, delivery and drive-thru options are allowed.
Prohibiting the use of facilities for indoor or outdoor sports and recreational fitness, with very limited exceptions.
The closure of day camps.
Limiting capacity at weddings, funerals, and religious services to 15 per cent occupancy per room indoors, and to the number of people who can maintain two metres of physical distance outdoors. This does not include social gatherings associated with these services such as receptions, which are not permitted indoors and are limited to five people outdoors

At this point, all I really care about is that things will be ok enough for Alex's BDay in July and for Matthew to have an actual BDay party in October.
That sucks about the Boy, but go enjoy your pampering and spring break. You deserve it. :)

Re: jokes. I hope so. I remember before I was even pg with Matthew, SO said "If you can convince me to have one more, I'd like a girl." I feel like this'll be a bit of a hard sell, but I'll do my best. I feel like I can already hear him saying something like "Is there any point in me saying no or debating this?" lol


Our little princes in the king bed

Matthew Gone Wild, lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I feel that. And I second Pretty hope things are smooth from now on.

Pretty great pics! It def sounds like he’s got some pink on the brain. Fxed for both a smooth convo and lots of pink dust. That’s crazy about the restrictions! Is it because of the new strains? We’re finally starting to see counties move out of the worst two tiers into the middle tier, so we’re seeing a lot open up. Our district stopped negotiations with the union though so I’ll be DL for sure for the rest of the year. I am not planning on things being better in July honestly. I doubt even think they’ll be better by Fall, so I’m curious how that’s going to work with supposed full person return to campus. I’m planning to either rent out the gym just for him again or just do a backyard thing. I want to take him to the aquarium though. So we’ll see. They are open now by reservation only.

yeah I’m torn cuz my instinct is to drop him. My mom says don’t rush and just keep dating other people. But I don’t think 3 months of talking + 2 months of DTD is rushing. Like a girl just wants to know wtf is going on. Not trying to lock you down on FB. I just want some clarity. And maybe a proper date here and there. You talked such a big game about wishing shit was open to take me out. Well they are and we’re both full vaxxed and our immediate friends and fam are vaxxed. Oh my bro and his gf got their first doses last week. Other bro got his second as well. So that’s a load off


----------



## shaescott

I’m exhausted so this is probably gonna be a crappy reply, apologies in advance, I did read everything. 

Dobs hm that’s sus that he keeps bailing during the day. I don’t blame you for wanting clarity, if he’s seeing someone else you have the right to know considering he’s having sex with you, and you want to make sure he’s not cheating on some girl who thinks they’re exclusive. That’s worst case of course, but a valid concern. 

Pretty hm I’m not sure how I’d interpret his response. Without hearing his tone it’s harder to tell. Could be joking and he’s not 100% against it, could be that he’s currently a hard no. Only way to really know is ask him. Sorry about the lockdown :( Such cute pics of the boys!

Flueks oh geez, what a b*tch to threaten legal action and get you in such trouble and then act like she’s innocent and nice. Sure, mud can be annoying, but there’s only so much people can do, and a little mud on your lawn is not a big deal. Just don’t step over there. No need to get the town/county involved. Like if she’d spoken to you guys about it and gave suggestions for preventing it, that’d be fine, but reporting it? It’s just mud!

AFM my LH surge appears to be starting. I expect it’ll be positive in the morning, but hard to know.


----------



## shaescott

OPK turned positive at noon. So, chances of pregnancy are super low because I’ve had diaphragm protected sex since CD11 and I’m likely to ovulate tomorrow, so CD19. Then my mom goes “yeah I’ve seen sperm live a week+ not just 5 days, that’s one of the reasons why NFP sometimes fails even with perfect use” and I’m like “cool, back to being anxious/obsessed”. So please excuse me, I know my obsessing is likely annoying :rofl: oh also, I still have no real EWCM, just trace amounts where I’m like “maybe?” among the creamy CM. So that’s weird, but I’m clearly still ovulating so I guess it doesn’t matter that much, I’m not TTC (except in my heart) so whatevs. 

In baby related news, my old roommate had her baby at 39w0d on Thursday, healthy little baby boy. I’m very much jealous but also happy for her of course.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I think the main issue is the lack of space in our ICUs, followed an increase in daily positive cases. 
I don't think you're going too fast with him, but I do agree to keep your options open. If there's no firm agreement to be exclusive, don't feel bad for dating other guys.

shae - Congrats to you old roommate. And to you for being 1 cycle closer to conceiving, I guess? lol
SO's tone wasn't stern. It was mainly joke-y, but also kind of the chuckle of relief when you've dodge a bullet. Honestly, he's still probably leaning more towards no, but hopefully I'll make a good case.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae lol I’m sorry that sucks like you just convinced yourself it won’t happen and she hits you with the well sometimes people win the lottery fact. Sorry hugs. Congrats to your friend.

Pretty ah yeah the icu space is a huge factor :(.

re the boy I do wonder if I’m the other woman in a situation like my ex. He is obnoxiously charming when we’re together which so doesn’t fit the casual state of things. And I get flashbacks of how my ex tossed it into my face how this particular girl was always dressing up for him. I’m gonna straight up ask him wtf is happening. Also gonna demote him to nothing or full booty call mood. I don’t feel guilty dating other guys. I just feel guilty asking my parents to babysit so much.

And not being with A. As much as he drives me nuts I love my little boo. Even if he did break my dad’s picture this morning and opened the front door while pantless. Luckily he was busy debating if it was safe to leave and one dog knew better than to go out without permission, but the Aussie bolted out after a cat. I’m shocked cuz she was at full speed back to me by the time I got outside, and she actually listened to my command to come back. Maybe it was my I’m not even f*ing playing rn tone :rofl: cuz my dogs don’t listen


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah he might be totally innocent but it is very weird how he’s so romantic and yet noncommittal and bails so often. I agree that a convo setting the record straight is in order. 

Oh geez that’s wild about A :rofl: was he at least wearing underwear? (I can’t remember if he’s fully potty trained now or if that regression is still going on). I’m glad he didn’t go out and that the Aussie listened to you. 

Pretty I’m not sure how much ICU space there is around here but I’m sorry you guys are having a tough time with it. We’ve had varying levels of COVID patients at the hospital I’m at right now, but we saw a COVID patient getting transferred to the ICU this week. One of my non-COVID patients went to the ICU and got put on a ventilator recently as well. :( re: your SO, I hope his attitude on it softens a bit in time for July TTC.

I took a nap this afternoon and woke up somewhat disoriented and temped because I didn’t realize it wasn’t morning, and my temp was post-O range. Could’ve been artificially high cuz it was the wrong time and not 3 hours of sleep, though. We’ll see in the morning. If I ovulated today, and I get pregnant (unlikely), I’d be due on 12/25 aka Christmas, which I just realized a few hours ago. So that’s... interesting. I’d hate if my birthday was near Christmas, it means less presents lol. I keep imagining a cartoon version of like one tired barely hanging on sperm just hanging out in my fallopian tube waiting for my egg, for some reason. It’d have to be some supersperm though to make it 7+ days. I’d be pretty damn impressed.


----------



## DobbyForever

A was definitely no pants no underwear. He just had an accident so I was mid changing him and went upstairs to get clothes.

Sorry to hear about some of your patients not doing well. Hopefully they recover. I know it’s part of the job, how are you holding up?

yeah my mom is a Christmas baby and she hates it lol even though we make a point to separate them

re the boy no such talk happened :rofl: but we did make some progress. He isn’t dating anyone else. And we are now social media friends. He was extra cute. Bought me a small gift (nothing crazy just a treat we have a little home about). My bff’s drunk husband loves giving relationship advice so she called him over and he’s like without missing a beat “He’s going to fall in love with her.” My friend was like wtaf he never says that. And he basically said guys don’t lay around and cuddle and hold hands with a girl for 2-3 hours without feeling some type of way. But then he ragged on him for living with his dad still at 36. Which like he’s not from the peninsula so he doesn’t really get that if you want to buy something you have to live with your parents or inherit money or get financial help.


----------



## shaescott

Okay I didn’t actually ovulate yesterday, temp still low this morning, so not a straight up Christmas due date in the unlikely event of conception, it would be 12/26. Less cool to announce though :haha:

Re: patients, I’m doing okay. Had a long term patient die a week or two ago, but other than that no deaths. And I wasn’t there for it. Still haven’t seen a code personally. 

Good to know he’s not seeing anyone else. I agree that he definitely feels some type of way. Not sure what exactly that way is, but it’s some type :rofl: no judgement on still living with his dad, I still live with my parents and so does SO. It’s just until we can afford an apartment.


----------



## DobbyForever

That's good. Hopefully for everyone's sakes you don't have to see any codes. You're a rock star!

Yeah, 12/26 doesn't have quite the same ring. I'd still say due Christmas Season just has a nice ring.

Re boy lol exactly. I just don't know what to do about him. He's still doing the annoying cutesy when I hit him with a you annoy me. Like we were talking about how much happier he was when we first met and I made a little jab about how I liked that version of him more because he liked me more and laughed and he just leaned over and gave me long, tongueless kiss. Didn't say anything. Just rolled back over and I just went on talking about something else. :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I’d probably just say due December or having a Christmas baby or something. 

Yeah I have no idea how to interpret that. I’m very glad that I don’t have to deal with dating (like at the beginning) as an adult.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dating is stupid. Get married and have babies lol

Happy Easter/Resurrection Day to all who celebrate!

i effed up A’s cupcakes. So I tried making cake pops cuz that’s what they do on baking shows and looked east. I think I put too much frosting cuz it wouldn’t hold. So gg. Huge mess and made like a handful of edible but fugly slightly overbaked cupcakes


----------



## shaescott

Happy Easter!

Sorry about the cupcake/cake pop situation :(

I have assignments due tonight and all I want to do is fall asleep (likely due to how much chowder I just ate). I have so much crap to do that I’m just frozen. I want to be done with it, but of course I don’t want to do the work required for that lol. But I really have to get some stuff in, I don’t have an option, so I need to get my crap together. Maybe I could nap until 10 pm, I’ve done that before with success... I’m seriously the worst procrastinator, and without a set deadline, it’s never going to get done. If they say the due date is flexible, it’ll be a month late. So I currently have something a month late and the instructor is pissed. Oops. Wish me luck and motivation.


----------



## shaescott

Lol I did the assignment that was strictly due at midnight and then only wrote 3 sentences of my 2 page journal I need to write (that’s way overdue) and I’ve been sitting on my phone ever since. I should probably just go to bed at this point.


----------



## shaescott

Got my temp rise, so officially 1dpo :thumbup:

Unless SO’s sperm can live 8.5 days it ain’t gonna happen... though I suppose if his sperm take after his family in terms of lifespan (they live to 90s+) there’s a chance :rofl: jk, I know that’s not how it works.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol well try not to drive yourself mad. Glad you got at least one assignment done. I remember those days lol

afm saw my crazy a** fam. They almost had a fist fight/baseball bats but still glad that I stopped by cuz I missed them. Even if they are unhinged. 

going whale watching and outlet shopping tom


----------



## shaescott

I always drive myself mad :rofl:

I wrote a paper in about 3 hours just now (it was due at midnight, got it in at 11:55) so I need to go to bed. Wish I could say I was caught up on work, but I’m not. 

Glad you got to see your family... are they okay? :rofl: my family gatherings do not involve physical fights lol but to be fair they’re kinda boring, so :shrug:

Whale watching sounds fun, I’ve been a few times. It’s lovely as long as the sea isn’t super choppy lol, I once spent the whole boat ride to the whale sanctuary staring at a cloud using it as a fixed point so I wouldn’t puke. But I think you’ve been a few times before, right?

I’m finally starting therapy, my appointment is in the AM. SO was suggesting it more and more with my baby craziness lol, I think I need it more for general life anxiety/stress but I suppose both can be addressed :haha: then I have to drive back to school, nap, go to clinical, sleep for a few hours, go to class, sleep, go back to clinical, sleep, go to the gym with my friend, get to sleep at a normal time, job interview, drive home, get hair toned, and then I finally have Saturday and Sunday off (except for homework). Meanwhile, SO has started a new job (not in his field sadly, just a minimum wage job, but it’s better than nothing) plus he’s going to the gym like 5 days a week thanks to his gym rat brother (I’m not actually mad, he’s getting in shape, it’s a good thing), so starting this week I will sadly be seeing him very infrequently. I am an attention wh*re whose love language is physical touch so this will be tough on me lol, especially since we don’t live together and him being super busy and stressed makes his sex drive tank :/ So yeah I’m a neurotic mess but hopefully therapy will help with that.


----------



## shaescott

I am... incredibly confused



My temp is pre-O today. I retook it because I was confused. My room is pretty cold this morning but I don’t think it should’ve affected it that much. I googled and saw that some people get a “fallback rise” in which the temp drops below coverline for a day in the first few days post-O and then goes back up. Hopefully it’ll be back up tomorrow. I’d be so confused if I didn’t actually ovulate.


----------



## shaescott

I did some more googling and it looks like the fallback rise isn’t super uncommon, FF showed a bunch of common chart variations and showed 3 examples of fallback rise and it drops at 2dpo in all of them. Hopefully it goes back up, I won’t be able to take it until tomorrow afternoon due to clinical :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh that’s odd and frustrating. Hope you get some clarity soon. How was therapy?

I’m living my best life. Touched wild dolphins, eating and drinking to the fullest, morning walks on the beach... currently buzzed off my mimosa flight cuz I haven’t eaten yet today


----------



## DobbyForever

Vacation’s all I ever wanted!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs how cool! I wonder if the dolphins you have on the pacific are a totally different species than the ones we have in the atlantic cuz they look different from the ones I’ve seen. I’m used to seeing bottlenose dolphins (but I only see dolphins when I visit Florida and the Bahamas). 

Therapy was pretty good, it was mostly me talking about myself cuz first meeting. 

My temp spiked back up today so I’m going to say with medium-high confidence that the drop was a fallback rise and no biggie. 

Back to clinical again tonight, so I’m about to try to nap for a bit. I had to get up at 12:30 due to class.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Glad to see you're enjoying your vacation. All those drinks look yummy. :)
Re: half naked kiddo. Usually when Alex poops, he'll step out of the bathroom with his pants and underwear still down to let us know he needs to be wiped and he doesn't care if it's just us or if we have company over. lol

shae - Jeez, that sounds busy. So thankful I'm not in school anymore. Though I was never in any program as tough as being a medical professional. Sending you whatever will power and drive I have left. Happy to hear your first therapy session went.

Re: Christmas BDay. Ugh, that would suck. Matthew's BDay is 3 days before Halloween and I can't even imagine how much of a pain that's gonna be between planning parties and carving pumpkins and all that. I like Christmas, but I LOVE Halloween.

Happy belated Easter to all.

AFM, not too much to report. It's passed midnight where I am, so it's officially my BDay. Nothing big planned, obviously. I had something of a virtual party last year, but this year, I didn't even want to put in the effort. Just gonna order food from my fav restaurant and have a cake I just made tonight. SO apparently ordered me something, but it's not gonna be delivered til next week. And in the last 4 hours, my body has gifted me with a sore shoulder and pinchy ankle. :/
But anyway, they've now updated our province's stay-at-home order. Big box stores are only gonna be allowed to sell food and meds, so I guess no perusing the aisles at WalMart for a while. lol. I also just heard they're apparently gonna be letting people 18 and older get the vaccine in hot spots and I believe I live in a hot spot. Otherwise, you gotta be 60+. So, hopefully we'll be getting vaxed soon. My (70yo) mom just had her first 2 days ago.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae we generally have the same species, but this the first time I’ve seen common dolphins. They’re supposed to have a good range on other coasts and some of the highest populations (hence the name common dolphin lol) but first for me. We did also come across a pod of equally inquisitive bottlenose dolphins.

You’re a rock star doing your clinical and classes! I know it’s tough now. Hugs

and that’s good. I’m glad you walked away feeling positively. Hopefully it’s everything you need it to be and more.

Pretty LOL sounds about right lol oh kids. And yeah I remember that being a concern with the due date so close to Halloween. The nice thing is that three days gives you enough buffer to celebrate it the weekend before. Especially since it’s during the school year so most people do parties on weekends vs actual birthday. But yeah if you’re doing a big Halloween and then also want to throw a very distinctly not Halloween bday party that’s a lot.

Happy Birthday! I know SIP birthdays can be disappointing, but sounds like you got some treat yo self vibes going! Woot! That’s awesome that your mom got her vax! Hopefully you can get yours soon. I will say our rollout was really slow, but once they got the super centers up at our two big arenas it’s been crazy. My whale watch tour was a couple, the capt, and the first mate. We were all fully vaxxed so we ditched our masks. My mom’s cleaners are vaxxed, all the beauty technicians are vaxxed... I hardly run until anybody these days that isn’t vaxxed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and in kid news finally get to take A to his 3 year old check up next week :rofl: I emailed the doc in a panic cuz according to the stupid cdc or who guidelines (pretty sure it was who) he’s overweight. But the kid eats so insanely healthy. No juice, no junk, no added sugars or artificial sugars. He’s active all the live long day. So I’m trying not to stress about it but it did prompt them to realize I wasn’t able to bring him in clinic for his 3 year wellness check.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Thanks. And that's good about SO many vaxxed people. I think my province is still fighting over getting teachers vaxxed, but I know our medical people are. SO's cousin is a post natal nurse and she's all vaxxed up. 
Probably gonna have to play Matthew's BDay by ear every year depending on what day on the week it and Halloween fall on. Another concern was that the boys have a 2nd cousin (whose 3 months younger than Alex) whose BDay is the day before Matthew's, but the whole family is moving to Ireland this summer, so I guess it won't be a problem. 
Some kids just hold on to weight more than others. SO and I were both "solid" as kids, so I have no idea how we ended up with a slim Alex. lol. According to Matthew's percentiles at his 15m appt, he was over 99% and the NP made a phone appt for us with a dietian. We finally had that call the other day and she's like "so, what are your concerns?" and I'm like "I'm not concerned; the NP was." And then just told her we don't give him juice or sweets, only get take out like once a week and limit fried food. At the time, between winter and a small townhouse, he could only be so active. Put now that he's getting a more varied diet in daycare and the weather is getting warmer, I'm sure he'll come down a bit. She even said it looks like he was born at pretty much 99%, so she's not to concerned since his percentile is the same. He'll be 18m later this month, so we'll see what he is at that appt.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah exactly. I’d be more concerned if he ate like s* or wasn’t mobile/agile. But I didn’t appreciate it especially since like what would I change? We’ll see what the ped says. The men on my dad’s side are mostly built like American football players, my dad was the slim one. My ex comes from top heavy, stocky athletes as well.

watching naked and afraid and pretty sure they’re boning each other lol


----------



## shaescott

This post is so long I’m sorry, I started writing it when I got back from clinical and forgot to hit post (or fell asleep) so now it’s a combined post. 

Pretty happy birthday!!!
:rofl: little kids are shameless :flasher:

Oh yeah, I remember you being really upset that you might miss Halloween due to his birth. I’m more of a Christmas gal myself. I hate carving pumpkins just because my hands get so sticky from the pulp and it feels so gross to me. Also because I’m terrible at it. But I love seeing jack-o-lanterns from better pumpkin artists than me lol. I like picking a costume and all that as well.

But I go all out for Christmas, this year I hung Garland wrapped in string lights around my dining room and mud room (on the the walls elevated above doorways) plus big red bows, and I put bath and body works wallflowers with fresh balsam scent around the house. The Christmas tree was in the living room, so basically every room on that floor made me think of Christmas when I entered them. It was mostly meant as an instant serotonin boost, my family gets hit with seasonal depression pretty hard. Which is probably why I was too tired to finish decorating.

I feel like the stressful thing with Christmas is planning Christmas gifts/party and a birthday gifts/party simultaneously. Although there’s not much going on in terms of parties these days.
I do hope that whenever I have a baby, it’s post-social distancing. I want more than one birth companion lol, I want SO and perhaps my mom as my doula, she’s been a doula for her best friend, plus she knows how to calm me down lol, and also I want my sister to take pics and videos. I think it would be cool to get to watch my birth on video after, even if I never ever share it with anyone.

Dobs ah, I had wondered if it was a long beak common dolphin (I did some googling). We would never see wild dolphins on a whale watch here, but we see a lot of harbor seals and they’re sooo cute. They tend to get pretty close to the boat so you can see them really well. The whale watches we go on are through the New England aquarium so they know the names and backstories of the whales that show up, they track them.

When it comes to weight, I’m a huge proponent of “look at your patient, not just the numbers”. First I think, does he look obese, or just chunky and/or broadly built? BMI does not account for muscle or bone structure, so I think it’s a crappy system. If he was eating unhealthy or had crazy high cholesterol or A1C, or was so overweight he had trouble walking normally or was getting short of breath, or was visibly obese, then yeah I’m definitely concerned. But if it’s a child who eats well and is active with no mobility issues and looks a little chunky or broadly built, then why would I care? Leave the kid alone.

Speaking of being active, I should really go to the gym today, I haven’t gone all week. Ugh I hate the process of getting there, I have such a hard time just initiating actually getting ready to go to the gym. I don’t mind being at the gym once I’m there.

Oh, re: vaxx rollout, MA is being quite slow, NH is being much faster, already doing non-healthcare college students. My sister and dad are still not vaccinated, they’re waiting to be eligible in MA. SO’s mom got vaccinated a month ago or so due to her risk factors, diabetes and such.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty happy birthday!! I remember you being worried about Halloween and Matthew's birthday.

Shae I too wanted to avoid a December due date cause didn't want their birthday being lumped with Christmas and lack of people at birthday parties due to holiday plans. Christmas isn't my favorite holiday though. I've always been partial to 4th of July. Fireworks, barbecues, fresh fruits, and swimming.

Sorry things are so hectic with school and assignments.

Dobby omg, so jealous of vacation but happy for you! Enjoy it :)

Sorry for the concerns regarding As weight but I'm sure he's okay. My girls are over 90th for height and weight. They look healthy, active, but do eat some junk. Their pediatrician is happy with their size. 


AFM things seemed to have calmed down for now with the neighbor. Work has been busy. Started PT for pelvic floor again. No more kegels until she says so as I've got to get muscles to relax first. My birthday is next week and DH has order me a cheesecake and booked us a couple's massage. E is going back and forth with sleeping, mostly poor sleep though. I'm getting exhausted but just trying to get through each day.

Well I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Re: Christmas. I feel like changing soaps and dish towels to fit the time of year is a hella white people thing/at least one tax bracket up from where I am. lol. But you do you. Maybe when my kids are older and I know they won't break stuff, I'll decorate based on season a bit. I actually finally figured out how to put up external XMas lights, so I put some up at my house and my mom's. The last time we had some up was XMas 2015, the last XMas we had with my dad. Thank God he took them down before he passed.
Ya, the ability to have a few people in the delivery room would be great. I had SO, my mom, and my (also 9 month pg) friend with me. She took some labour pics, but none of the delivery. She was at my home birth with Matthew too and actual took some PG13 video of the birth, so that was nice. Another friend had her midwife take pics of her delivery. She got induced, so hospital staff took over and the MW was just there for support. She said seeing the pics after was like looking at a horror show. lol
I feel you on the gym. Sometimes the motivation to get there is the hardest part. I haven't been since April '17, when I was like 6 months pg with Alex. I sometimes miss it. Getting a good sweat going on the stair climber, using free weights, putting on music and zoning out. SO says I should go again once the kids are sleeping (and once gyms are allowed to be open), but I'd probably be too exhausted by that time of night. lol

Flueky - Happy early Birthday!
Ooo, a massage sounds nice. Glad to hear the neighbour has backed off. Hope PT is going well and sorry that E is having sleep troubles. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM, back to work on Wednesday, unless something happens. Daycare says getting tested was recommended, but not mandatory. And testing centres were doing bookings for days in advance, so I said F it. None of us are showing symptoms. 
My BDay was quiet, but alright. A friend (who've I've known since middle school, but only got super close with when we were pg in 2019) left some flowers and a card at my front door. Literally never had anyone do that for me, so it was very appreciated. Still waiting on SO's gift to be delivered. Once it does, I should probably bring up what I'd like for next year, i.e. baby #3. lol


----------



## shaescott

Flukes yay for pelvic floor PT! I think all women should be actively offered it after childbirth, like OBs and midwives should be telling patients that it’s an option and offer to refer them (in my opinion).

My birthday is this week, my mom is making me a cake lol. Happy early birthday!

Sorry about E’s poor sleep.

I like the 4th of July, but I don’t like heat and it generally involves sweating my butt off. But BBQs, fresh fruit, and fireworks are definitely my kind of party. It’s hard for me to compare it to Christmas because they’re so different. I love the coziness of Christmas, the sweaters, the trees, the baking, the decorations. It just brings me a lot of peaceful joy. The 4th isn’t peaceful imo but it’s definitely joyful.

Pretty lol we don’t change dish towels at my house but I do indeed buy seasonal soaps. I grew up upper middle class (and I am hella white). Decorations can be expensive, I hate that. We don’t exactly have an unlimited decor budget so I got most stuff at Walmart. If I was rich I’d probably hire someone to do full out fancy Christmas decor throughout the house, but alas, I am not. I used command hooks to hang green plastic garland and cheap string lights on the walls with $5 big red bows. It honestly didn’t look bad... until the command hooks started falling :/

Re: birth photography, I’d love to hire a photographer so I can get high quality pictures, but I don’t love the idea of a stranger taking pictures of my vag or hanging out in the room during labor. Hopefully I’ll be able to have my sister there to take pictures but if not I’ll just have SO take some during labor and after birth.

How sweet of your friend to drop off flowers! They’re very pretty. And the boys are adorable s usual :)


AFM currently drowning in schoolwork and interview anxiety but otherwise I’m okay lol. Currently 8dpo. Noticing some acne which I usually get when PMSing. No other PMS symptoms so far. My night sweats this cycle have been super random, I had them a few days before and a few days after O which doesn’t usually happen. There goes my reliable PMS symptom lol. I was dumb and tested today, BFN obviously, but it was a cheapie so no biggie.


----------



## DobbyForever

Been reading but the page keeps reloading and deleting my response, haven’t mustered up the energy to type in a note. Not much new here. Allergies kicking my a** and my older dog has a cyst on her leg apparently trying to get a vet appointment is nuts they’re all booking in f*ing may


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m sorry about the allergies and your dog :( I hope it’s not painful for her. Fx’d you can get her looked at soon. It’s been awful getting vet appointments these days, my 4 year old cat started acting weird and they were booking weeks out. Luckily he went back to normal, we think he ate something weird. He likes to chew on plastic so I wouldn’t be surprised. 
BnB wouldn’t load at all for me for a few hours yesterday, it said there was a host error. Sorry you’re having issues as well. 

BFN at 9dpo :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thx. Luckily got her appointment moved up to Friday so I’ll be “teaching” my third block from the vets parking lot :rofl: I refuse to call a sub for 45m to administer tests in silence when I can do the same damn thing. 

Sorry I know the bfns are a mixed bag even if going in you know logically what the outcome is. Heck I’d s* a brick if I was pregnant and I still can’t help but feel sad when I get my period. So big hugs

and sorry everyone else I really did read and I had things to say but now I’m tired so I will try to type them out soonish. A has a check up tomorrow early afternoon and then vet and maybe a wax Friday or happy hour if I don’t need the wax... waiting to hear from the boy if we’re getting it on. If not cancelling my appt then going to happy hour with the BFF lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol so apparently I can’t measure and A is like 3 inches taller than I thought so his weight/height is fine :rofl: 65th percentile. Gonna give me a stool softener for his cycling between man sized clog the toilet poop and constipation. But overall everything looks good


----------



## shaescott

Dobs how did the vet appointment go today? I hope it was nothing serious. I’m glad to hear that A’s height/weight is totally normal! It’s also great to know he’s not a low percentile because I remember you were worried when he was a baby and he was born small that he’d always be small, but it looks like that’s no longer an issue. Lol @ the poop cycling :rofl: I often rotate between constipated and everything coming out in 1/4 the time it was meant to, but it’s not clog the toilet level, thank goodness. 

Re: BFN, I agree, it’s such a mixed bag. I’m just trying to remind myself that like you said, it’s another month I have to prepare to be a better mom. While I want a baby, thinks are crazy right now and not being able to have reward wine after getting through the million crappy assignments I have would suck. 

Speaking of school, things are all coming together over the next month. That is, as long as I can get these last few dang assignments in. I’ve been having a lot of trouble with motivation and just being overwhelmed and not knowing where to start. On the bright side, I picked up my cap and gown, ordered a sundress to wear to graduation because I’ll be hot under those black gowns, and ordered a grad cap topper. Graduation is in a month and a day. Finals end 3 weeks from today. My pinning ceremony is in 2 weeks (although we have to pin ourselves due to COVID, but it’s in person so that’s something). My last clinical day is Tuesday. I have a big exam next week (and one smaller one). I have a group project presentation the next week. The next week I have a final. After finals but before graduation I have to go to a 5 hour NCLEX review (online). I need to start the process of applying for my license because you can start before you graduate, the school just won’t send your records until you graduate. But I can do all the background check and fingerprinting stuff. So yeah, there’s a lot going on. 

In related good news, I essentially got a conditional job offer at a hospital in the same town as my college, it’s where I’m doing my clinical currently. They said they want to wait for me to pass the licensure exam (NCLEX) but they don’t want me to go anywhere else so when I pass the exam they should have a full time position for me. I have an interview with another place in a week, so we’ll see how that goes. I’m honestly not sure where I want to go at this point. 

Oh and last thing, it snowed today. Like a good 3+ inches of heavy wet snow. I had already put away my boots and only had sneakers. It was in the 60s and sunny 2 days ago. Today it was in the 30s and snowing. Frickin New England.


----------



## DobbyForever

I was right lol it’s a damn funky looking nail :rofl:

I’m not exactly sober so I don’t exactly have it it me to read past that one sentence. I tried 4x and getting nowhere lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Ya, decorations can be pricey. I was looking for those things you can place on a mantle that have a hook on them for stockings this past XMas and they were like $12 each. And then after XMas, I didn't see any on clearance. But I would totally get stuff from the dollar store.
Sounds like you're pretty busy, but also on the home stretch of your schooling. Exciting! And congrats on having a couple job options already. :)

Dobby - Glad to hear it's nothing serious with your dog and that A's measurements are just fine. :)
Matthew has some pretty massive poops too. Like, red in the face, crying as they come out. His next Dr appt (over the phone) will be in early May, so I guess I'll bring it up then.
So, I guess The Boy didn't get back to you?

AFM, work is kicking my butt a bit. Coming home sore and tired, but at least I'm slighty losing weight and making money.
There was some story on the news a few nights ago about the government working to really bring down the price of child care in the next couple years. (Currently, it's about $2800 a month for both kids full time) So, SO turns to me and says "you gonna try to convince me to go for #3 now?" If he hadn't been in a bit of a mood that night, I might have actually tried to have that talk with him. But there's still time.
My BDay gift from him still hasn't shown up. C'est la vie. *rolls eyes* lol

Re: Snowy weather. We got some snow last night. It was like 15C (59F) on Monday, 2C (35.5F) today, and we'll close the week back at 14C (57F). These pics were taken on the same road, like 3-ish hours apart. Snow at 9am and melting around noon. Gotta love April in Southern Ontario. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I second Pretty! Sounds like everything is really closing out well and exciting! Hope you’re getting some you time in there 

Pretty yeah his doc put him on a stool softener. I’m not thrilled, but even if he’s not straining it’s obvious the consistency isn’t right.

hopefully work only gets easier here on out but yay for added bonuses. And isn’t that the second or third time he’s joked about 3? I hope that convo goes well when you have it and you get to start trying for 3! The snow is pretty! I’m sure it’s not fun to live in lol or maybe it is. I’ll never know :rofl:

The Boy officially ended things yesterday. He was being so sweet for the last few weeks. Like we were actually back to chatting and he’d text first. So naturally I’m on the verge of potentially having to kiss this one boy with The Boy being cutesy. So I asked him why he isn’t seeing other women and to clarify our boundaries. And he said there’s too many unintended feelings and it’s not fair to either of us so we can’t keep doing whatever we’re doing. So. Yup.

meanwhile this other dude I need to cut loose. He’s genuinely nice and would be so good to A and me. But he’s such a man child and so painfully ignorant and it’s so aggravating. And I don’t like who I am with him. The Boy made me want to be better and heal and grow. This guy just enables me and pulls me back into my trauma because he’s still in his.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yeah decorations are pricey. I’m finally starting to put house decor and it’s like I stopped counting after $500. And we’re not talking holiday decor. My parents were never big on it. But I imagine if you invest in quality stuff and store it properly, you build up to a big show or you just eat the cost upfront. I should care more so A cares more but I’m too burned out to go ham for holidays


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Re: Snow. It has its pros and cons. It looks nice and can be fun for the kids. But when you have to brush off your car while it's still snowing and the area you started at has already started to accumulate more snow, no bueno. lol. But I need all the seasons. I can't imagine being able to go outside in short and a tee on XMas day. lol. I think we're in the clear now though. Gonna be warming up for the foreseeable future and snow in May is hella rare. 

Sorry about the Boy, I guess. As nice as it is to flirt and chat and get a little sexual healing, having a relationship with more devotion and less drama is definitely better. There's a great guy for you out there for sure. Hopefully you don't have to kiss too many frogs before you find to him. 

I'm not really into decorative trinkets either. I have a few things displayed on the bookshelf in the living room, but I'm more into pictures. Either way, we really don't have a ton of room for stuff atm anyway. Again, maybe when the kids are older and we don't have a ton of toys everywhere. lol


----------



## shaescott

Pretty the dollar store stuff is pretty low quality but it’s obviously cheap af. I bought stuff there for my dorm room since I didn’t need it to hold up for years. They have some cute wood signs that aren’t terrible quality, though. I got a 12 inch Christmas tree to set on my desk lol. For my house we went to Walmart and yeah, it was expensive. But we put all the decorations in boxes to use next year, so hopefully it’ll pay off that way. I’m less interested in non-holiday decor. I plan to have pictures and maybe a few other wall hangings, maybe some pieces on bookshelves, flowers on the table, but that’s it. I think furniture plays such a huge role in decor so I’d rather spend my money on nice looking furniture. That is, if I even have enough money for that lol. 

I’m sorry you’re so exhausted from the new job, but I’m glad to hear that it’s helping with weight loss etc. Daycare is crazy expensive so it’s great that they’re trying to do something about it. I wouldn’t blame you for using that as a reason why you guys should try for #3 haha, love that your SO made a joke about it. Hopefully he’ll be receptive. 

I totally relate re: snow, it’s pretty and all but oh my lord is it annoying sometimes. I really despise shoveling snow and cleaning off my car. On the other hand, I wouldn’t want to live somewhere where it doesn’t snow. I agree, I don’t want it to be warm on Christmas. Hopefully Friday was the last snow until next fall/winter. 


Dobs sorry about The Boy but I’m glad things were made clear, the ambiguity and being strung along isn’t fair to anyone. Also sorry about having to cut this other guy loose, but it sounds like it’s the right call, you want someone who makes you better not worse. 

Re: decor, we’re trying storing Christmas decor and reusing it, hopefully it works out. It was definitely a few hundred dollars, so I’d be annoyed if it only lasted one holiday season. 


AFM the other hospital cancelled my interview because they were out of spots. So that sucks. However, I still have the offer at the one I’m doing my capstone at. I’ll probably apply to a few more places. We’ll see what happens.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae sorry about the interview being cancelled. Hopefully they keep you in mind if something opens. But I’m glad you do still have a plan b. So many people have no clue what they are doing after graduation so that’s super cool

pretty ditto like idk shit in my house has to matter to me. So everything so far is family photos or my paint night art. I just ordered fancy diploma frames and I did some galleries of beach photos I took. I just got cheap frames at Michael’s during buy one get one but I still shelled out $200 on frames and Costco photo printing

Yeah I mean I miss the sex and attention but end of day even if he wanted to date me i don’t think he prioritizes his partner enough. I think this aerospace engineer I saw on hinge just did a presentation for my class lol but the science teacher will not hook a girl up! He’s so cute and loves his dad and was in drum line in college and is so passionate about his job and good with kids and nerd cute and an AEROSPACE ENGINEER. But alas. He eludes me lol he has no social media blueprint, I’m so mad lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - There's some kinda decent stuff at our big Canadian dollar store chain, but some of the stuff can be up to $4 a piece. Still better than some other big box stores.
I have a bunch of XMas and Halloween decorations in my garage too. I actually just bought several storage containers and one of those black resin shelves for the garage to help organize stuff better. Gonna TRY to get to that this weekend, but I'm not gonna hold my breath. Giving mine and SO's cars a good vacuuming/cleaning is priority. lol
Sorry your interview got canceled, but at least you have the other job waiting for you.

Dobby - Ooo, that looks nice. Super artsy. :)
That sucks about the elusive engineer though.

Here are some pics in the living room and part of the bookcase.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww love those photos!

hope the car cleaning and/or garage organizing went well! Be gracious with yourself. No rush to get everything done.

I deleted the boy off my FB and now FB won’t take him off my friends list on my home page it’s like add him back. No fb that’s not how that works. I deleted him for a reason. Insert eye roll. 

These allergies are killing me but A loves being outside. :cry:


----------



## Flueky88

This will be quick as my phone battery is low buuut.


Dobby sorry things turned out the way they did but glad you aren't being strung along anymore. Also, that's crazy fb is suggesting you add him....

Pretty yes, I'm so much more into pictures. Once we get moved into our new place I want to make this "thing" on a canvas. My MIL has one, it says ",In these moments time stood still" and it has the 1st 3 grand babies names, birthdates, and a clock set to the time they were each born. It's really neat. They haven't updated to have all the grandbabies but eventually she will. 

Shae oh that would be awesome to get into postpartum as that will open up the doors to L&D if that's where you heart is set. 

Sorry if I missed anyone just going off memory at the moment. Things are getting better with home situation and we should be getting our permit active soon so we can dig the footers and get started on that part. The driveway looks awesome and we are getting a HUGE discount on the work because of FIL. 

The girls are doing well. Work is going okay. Sleep still isn't as good as it was before the 4 month regression but it's manageable. Trying to resist starting solids until 6 months but may start a little sooner.


----------



## DobbyForever

So.... I did something doubly dumb.

I DTD with the boy. We set some good boundaries so no cuddling no hand holding no hanging out to chit chat. Which like yeah that’s good but I’d be lying if I wasn’t sad.

But now I’m panicking because I was so, SO insatiably h*. Which I get like that occasionally. But then I went to mark dtd in my app I realized I was (slightly) late taking my pill on Friday and then I flat out missed Sat and doubled on Sun. And I’m “CD” 13. So yup. I’ll just be here flipping out for the next 8 days


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I ended up just doing the car cleaning. They weren't super dirty, per se. Mainly just cluttered with a bit of garbage (granola bar and mini muffin wrappers, lol) and dirt. They feel so much nicer to be in now. I assembled that shelving unit in the garage tonight, so hopefully I'll have some time to start filling bins real soon
And oooooooh, Boy. All I can say is try not to worry too much. You're probably safe enough, and freaking out isn't gonna change anything. Are you gonna do a test as soon as you can or just wait for AF?

Flueky - I've heard of displays like that before. It's different and cute. 
Glad to hear the girls and the house are all good. Sorry that lack of sleep is still a struggle though.
Why are you wanting to start solids sooner?


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek that grand baby piece sounds so cute! So glad things are coming together with the house/driveway! I feel like someone in this thread, PL maybe?, did solids before 6 months. Is she acting interested in them? Hope the sleep gets better!

Pretty wow super productive weekend! That’s awesome!

if I could test now I would lol. Honestly I’d even settle to know if I ovulated. I think my pamphlet said I’m only in trouble if I miss two.

cue broody rant lol
and the illogical part of my brain is like well if I was due that long weekend in Jan, I could take extended mat leave (45 work days) then fmla the last 8-10 weeks of school and not go back until the last couple weeks of school/even Fall. I’m not even on an eval year next year so no stress. Which would give me 7 months of bonding and I wouldn’t have two kids in daycare because wtaf when did A get so old? Lol. And I still have everything the only thing I need is a new cosleeper and I can get my infant car seat back (though I need to double check the expiration). And sure it’d suck to be single mom version 2.0 but worst case I just lean hard into my mom’s offer to buy a place together post divorce or accept that I live here forever. I have three bedrooms. It wouldn’t be awful.....

long story short I know logically I deserve and want a relationship and I don’t want to half butt two kids vs focus on just A and obviously a pregnancy would be massively no bueno but biology is biology lol

eta ok all this insanity I really think I may get a donor in one to two years. If I can’t find a decent guy worth dating long term by 33, I’m going to the bank lol


----------



## Flueky88

I forgot to mention there is also a framed photo with each baby as a newborn too. Bah, mom brain at it's finest.


Pretty I'think I'll start them on the 4th, It'll be less than a week from 6 months. She's showing signs of readiness with her physical abilities and wanting to help her chunk up lol. Oh and also kinda hoping it might help her sleep more....I'm just exhausted at this point with being back to work and nursing every 2 to 4 hours overnight. 

Dobby well, I'd say most likely you are okay, in the clear but it's not impossible. So hard being broody. I don't blame you for wanting to go to a supermarket bank in a year or two if you haven't found someone. I do hope that you do find your Mr. Right.

I fed both V and S solids before 6 months and they are both very healthy. Get about 4 colds a year but that's all. V had a few more infections, bronchiolits 2x, strep, HFM, and only 1 ear infection ever. No allergies that I've noticed either. 

Oh and yes our babies have grown so much. It feels like only 2 years ago we were all expecting together (pretty, dobby, we were all in the same june/July 17 dd group).

AFM work going to being crazy for awhile. One girl starts fmla tomorrow for carpal tunnel release and another gabe her 2 weeks notice. Already been pretty busy soooo... getting prepared for insanity lol. So will most likely be lurking. 

I weighed E this past weekend and put her weight in babycenter growth tracker. She's jumped from 5th to 10th percentile. Not sure why my breastfed babies grow a bit slower the first 4 months but they keep up the same rate of weight gain while other bf babies slow down. (S was 2nd percentile at 4 months and then 9th at 6 months and I think she was 90th at 12 months). 

Dreading tomorrow, expecting to have an unpleasant conversation with a nurse that's been responding to tasks from our department inappropriately. Although maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised and she's more professional on phone than in task response. Expect the worst but hope for the best, eh? Also going to eye Dr which I haven't been in 4 years, yikes!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oops. Luckily missing one pill is extremely unlikely to cause you to ovulate, especially since you doubled up the next day. I’m sure you’ll be fine, but if I’m wrong, I know you’ll be able to handle it. 

Flueks that sounds super cute about the time stood still display, excuse me while I steal that idea and put it in my Etsy favorites for the future lol. Sorry things at work are crazy. I’m glad E is gaining well!

Pretty it’s crazy how cleaning a car makes it a million times nicer to be in. I’m a messy person so I don’t generally care too much about a cluttered car but I have to admit when it’s clean it’s a much better atmosphere. 

AFM we’ve got another CD10/11 unprotected BD lol. It was 7 past midnight lol so technically CD11 (which is today, it’s now 1:30 am). CD10 was the last safe day on my app, and 7 minutes isn’t exactly a big deal, last cycle we were about 2 hours into CD11 as well. I didn’t ovulate early last cycle, so we’ll have to see about this one. Definitely not impossible for me to ovulate CD15-16, but last few cycles have been CD19+ so it’s unlikely. Just gotta wait and see when I ovulate. 

Somewhat related, SO kinda accidentally scratched me with his nail down there on the um most sensitive part, so that stings. Not pleasant, but thankfully it’s not bad. 

Next week is finals week and I’m definitely a bit shocked by it, I can’t believe it’s almost over. I need to start my license application ugh. I have my big group presentation in the afternoon technically today. I have a paper I still haven’t written that’s 10% of my grade though. Oops. I should really do that. I got my grad cap topper today, it got slightly bent in the mail despite the red “do not bend” sticker but it’s fine, I’m trying to not get myself worked up over the little things. It’s a small bend and it’s still pretty. I took an NCLEX predictor exam through my school which predicts your probability of passing the NCLEX on the first try and I got 99% (which is the highest, they can’t guarantee you’ll pass so they can’t give a 100% lol). I think I’m not going to buy some crazy expensive review program considering that, I’ll just study with some free resources.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Fluek that’s a lot of staff change! I know you can handle it. Just is a lot. Hope the talk goes well! 

Yeah I’m sure there’s some logic to 6 months, but every kid is different. And yay for E’s growth!

Thanks! I’m so torn because I simultaneously want to get married and stay single forever/ have a baby and just tie it up. I need my hormones, emotions, and logic to get on the same page.

Shae yeah I’m feeling less stressed. My mom swears my older brother was a missed pill by a few hours, but that was decades ago so I’m sure pills are better now/let’s get real she’s probably misremembering haha. In any case, the little insert says I’m fine. But just in case I will be having a dry week while I finish this pack :rofl:

also noooo I got scratched there a couple months ago and it huuuurt so bad for so long. I hope that yours heals up much faster

I’m sure that you ace the exam! Sorry about the bent bit but great attitude. You have a lot going on, but the end is near! That’s so crazy to think about because this thread has been going on for so long. <3


----------



## DobbyForever

ugh I'm cramping and spotting. I'm not sure what to make of it, I just know that I am unamused.

ETA The cramping stopped that day but I was still spotting yesterday. Seems to be just about over. But I’m starting to feel mildly nauseated. Which I’m sure is just me being stressed at work because I know logically that h* does not mean I Oed and even if it did it’s a combo pill. I should just wait it out until I’m done with this pack but lol it’s me and since I woke up feeling sick I took a cheapie and obviously bfn


----------



## shaescott

Dobs could the spotting be since you were late on that pill and then doubled up? I thought you previously said you bleed just from being late taking it, or was that someone else? 

Oddly enough I’ve been spotting for a few days now, my period ended and then like 2 days later I was spotting super lightly again and it hasn’t really stopped. It’s barely there most of the time but still odd. Currently CD14. OPKs still negative so I don’t think I’m going to get my early O lol but I knew it was a long shot anyway.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh boo sorry about the odd spotting. And about O being a no show for now. How is everything else going? Last time you checked in I feel like you had a long to do.


Maybe someone else? I usually don’t have any breakthrough bleeding when I’m late or miss just one. This is the first time that I’ve missed a pill since I got back on bcp. Previous experience was that I’d have nausea and breakthrough bleeding if I missed 2 pills. Maybe I’m just more sensitive now. Or maybe I’m misremembering lol. And my bleeding was usually same day I had to take more than one pill or within a couple days versus four days later. But I know it’s all just synthetic hormones f-ing with me. At least I keep telling myself that lol


I was naughty lol. I got a handful of wallies. I had to do a target run at my mom’s for some more liners, and Walmart is literally right across the street. It called to me lol. Not gonna lie, I did miss poas. :rofl: I really think my bday present to myself next year is to get a donor. My family is going to lose it


----------



## DobbyForever

I posted in pregnancy tests but your my girls so have to post here too lol. I swear I’m seeing faint lines. My bbt is only 97.8 though. Usually it’s like 98.4 if I’m pregnant so I don’t know what to make of it. But can two different brands both have shadows and be defective/misleading?


----------



## Flueky88

I do see it on both. The Wally cheapie looks a bit slanted. Fx for you. How are you feeling?


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha omg it does look slanted.

I feel confused. Like it doesn’t make sense for them to be real. But at the same time I’ve had this weird “I’m pregnant” feeling since the moment he left my house. And as more time goes on the more I hope that I am. Which makes me feel so awful because that’s not what he signed up for. He signed up for a girl who doesn’t want a second kid out of wedlock and takes her pills religiously.

Symptom wise, still tired and feeling queasy.

I’m just scared to test again because if they are just shoddy tests then I’ll honestly be gutted. I know I’ll get over it, but I’d be sad. And if they’re real my family will crucify me.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I'm usually not great at seeing lines, so not sure if I can see anything on your tests. Are you gonna test again tomorrow or give it a couple days? Keeping my FX crossed for you too. 
And I feel you on getting a donor. If stuff hadn't happened with SO, I probably woulda looked into getting a donor. I was gonna be a mom come hell or high water. lol

shae - Good luck with your exams and the rest of your school work. Sooo close. :) Sorry about your cap and lady bits.

Flueky - FX starting E on solids will help her sleep better. Sounds like you're really gonna be your rest for work. :/
How did the talk go?

AFM, business as usual over here. Been working on moving the kids' bedtimes up. Matthew was going to bed around 9 and Alex was around 10 cuz his fav show would finish at 9:40 and then we'd do stories. Matthew is not going down around 8 or a bit later and I ordered a couple DVDs of Alex's show (Top Wing), so I'm try putting a few episodes on starting at 8 and hopefully we can have him in bed by 9.
My BDay gift from SO finally showed up. A couple pairs of Shapermint control top leggings, that I DID ask for. lol. Was working up the nerve to talk to him last night and then night before, but I think tonight has to be it. If we ended up fighting, at least we have the work week to cool off and be apart.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Also, Dobby, sex has consequences. We tell teens this, but it goes for adults too. I know all too well about a guy not signing up for babies. I still have these thoughts for SO and that's why I take on so much of the parenting and chores and stuff myself. But if you have sex without a condom, there's always a chance. If you are pg, either he'll man up and deal or he won't. Just gotta take it one day at a time and try not to stress til it's super confirmed.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I fully believe when you know, you know. I knew almost immediately after DH and I dtd with E. I know logically, it's impossible, but I just knew and sure enough I have an almost 6 month old. As for if you are and regards to the boy, I agree with Pretty. Even with protections in place, it's still possible. As for family, it was different circumstances but I was so scared to tell family about dd3 cause of short spacing and fear of judgement. It went better than I'd anticipated. I recall it was bad when you told them you were expecting A. I'm sure they would come around even if their initial reaction is well.... less than thrilled. :hugs:

Pretty I hope your talk goes well tonight! Will be sending good vibes your way 


The nurse never called, so I guess I'll be calling her tomorrow.

AFM I started having allergy issues Friday and then had to see a few patients Saturday as we were slammed. I felt horrible last night but somewhat better today. I did go ahead and get tested in case I exposed others. Thankfully it was negative. I think it's just a sinus infection. 

Well going to try to muster the energy for baths. Looking forward to updates from everyone (Prrtty, Shae, Dobby)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty ooo glad the present came! Always nice to get what you asked for. And so exciting that you’re going to have the talk! I hope that it goes well! And good luck moving those bedtimes up! Any big motivation as to why? 

Fluek oh that’s odd that she didn’t call. Can’t just sweep it under the rug? Lol jk jk. Hope the call goes smoothly. So sorry about the allergies and long work day. I hope baths include a relaxing bath for you at the end of the day!!!! Self care! Easier said than done but necessary.

I agree. Sometimes women just know. I do think I have a lot of wishful thinking going on though lol. And yeah I just.. I’m selfish. I’d like to say I’m pregnant just once and people be happy for me. Not launch until a screaming match. But they did come around and they are really good to A.

For sure. Trying not to get too far ahead of myself. I will be miffed at this point because shadows across four brands sounds nuts. Did a short hold test but I’m done testing today. It’s too emotional so somehow some way I am going to refrain from testing tonight. I’ll just drink ridiculous amounts of water at dinner :rofl:

Deep down I know it takes two to tango. And I do have condoms and he brings condoms and like I’ve made it clear that we can use them. And he could pull out if he really wanted to. I’ve made it clear that wouldn’t be offensive. I still feel bad. But that’s getting ahead of myself lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Still seeing are they/aren’t they shadows. I’m going to try to put the tests down. I asked my gyn for a beta lol she probably thinks I’m insane but hopefully she just gives it to me. But here are this morning’s shadows lol


----------



## shaescott

Oh boy I missed a biggie. Dobs I do indeed see them, but I’ve seen lines like that in the TTC boards that were nothing a million times. I’d say keep testing in the mornings and just see what happens. I’m stressed for you, it’s so hard when it’s a conflicting situation. Every time I test part of me hopes for a positive and part of me is terrified of a positive. I agree with Pretty, he accepted the inherent risk of condomless sex, birth control is not 100% and everyone old enough for sex should know that. It’s not your fault if you’re pregnant. 

Flueks sorry about the allergy issues, I feel that. I’ve been coughing a bunch lately, it’s been getting worse over the past few weeks. I started taking Flonase 2 days ago, hopefully it helps. I get really bad mid-May to early June allergies, but this year the pollen is crazy already and I’m surprised by eyes and nose aren’t waterfalls, so I figured I should start the Flonase before I’m miserable. 

Pretty good luck with the bedtime change and talking to your SO about baby #3. I hope he reacts well.


----------



## shaescott

OPKs still negative so no early O pregnancy for me haha. I would have to overcome the so far undefeated diaphragm :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Shae lol you crack me up. Sorry about the lack of early O, and honestly I think about you every time I test. I'm like losing my damn mind thinking Shae would totally understand this can't it just be a bfp and bfn at the same time flip flop.

And exactly. It seems all these tests seem to have this phantom lines on the testing boards lately. My gyn is humoring me. I have a blood draw at 12:30. I'm a little annoyed with myself because I have an intervention group at 11:10 like why of all days did I pick today?! Ugh. Hoping we get through it super fast and can just move my appointment up a bit.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby still seeing them especially on the IC.

Shae sorry you have allergy issues as well. They are awful and with the pandemic, I hate having any symptoms. Sorry no early O. I can't believe you are faxing to graduate, so excited for you


----------



## DobbyForever

And I really do appreciate you ladies telling me it's not my fault. I really feel like it is. Like I had one job. But y'all are right. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Beta came back at 0 so all is as it should be I guess


----------



## Flueky88

:hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. I’m definitely in my feels about it, but I know it’s for the best so I’ll get over it. I think it wouldn’t bother me so much if I didn’t dream that night that I was pregnant with a little girl, and I didn’t feel pregnant. I’m just grieving a lost reality.

But now I’m on to feeling hurt by my bestie. I was really in the dumps and wanted to talk to someone, and she went off on me. She didn’t understand how I could be anything but thrilled. Then she lectured me about how I can’t have a baby right now or even next year with a donor. And then she lectured me about how if I feel like I couldn’t make alternate choices that I need to tell the boy what happened. And then she asked me if I intentionally missed my pill which really hurt that she thought that. Got to the point where I had to tell her that everything she is saying is fair and valid and I know it comes from a place of love, but I don’t have the emotional bandwidth for it and all I was looking for was a hug and some support.

So now I’m back to maybe everyone is right and I should just be thankful for the kid I have and stop being nuts


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Sorry that you're not pg and that your friend was such an a-hole about the situation. But you'll definitely get a chance to have another LO in the future. Can't tell you how many times I had pregnancy dreams before I ever had Alex only to wake up to an empty uterus. You should definitely be thankful for A, but you still have a bunch of time for another. Don't lose hope or give up. 

Re: Allergies - Sorry you ladies are suffering. I have a bunch of allergies too (pollen, dust, mold, etc). I'm actually surprised I'm not dying everyday at work. The mask probably helps though. But I think ragweed season (in the late summer?) is my worst time. Hopefully meds will offer some relief. 

Re: Bedtimes - I just see posts on FB mom groups asking when kids go to bed and it's like anywhere between 6:30 and 8:30 and I'm all "my 1yo goes at 9 and my 3yo goes at 10." Like, that's not ok. I know that they're still young enough to need about 12 hours, so I'm trying to aim for that. I'll usually get them up at 7:30am for daycare, so I feel like 8 and 9pm are acceptable. Things went well tonight. Alex watched his shows while I put Matthew down and then Alex was laying down with lights out at 8:57. So, I'm gonna aim to make this the new norm.

AFM, THE TALK!!!
I bitched out last night, but finally did it tonight. His initial reaction was "Awwww, man." Like Swiper from Dora. So, we talked a bit. I told him about finances and money savers (ie, items we already have), talked about the kitchen reno we want to do, talked about space in the car. Matthew woke up, so I tended to him. Then talked about ideal timing, daycare, doing clothing swaps for girl clothes, where we'd put the crib in the master for the first year, SO looked up houses in other cities, more finance talking and pretty much ended with SO asking when we were gonna start fighting over names. So, I feel like it went well. The seed has been planned mentally and now I guess I just gotta keep him happy and decide what EDD we'd like based on the start of the next few cycles. :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs: I totally get the mixed feelings. That was unnecessary and rude of your friend. Why would you need to tell the boy about not being pregnant? Like you had a tiny scare but it was a false alarm, that doesn’t seem essential for him to know. Also, I don’t see any reason why you shouldn’t have another baby with a donor if you have the resources to do so. While everyone should be thankful for what we have, that doesn’t mean it’s wrong to want more blessings and happiness in our lives. We don’t tell moms of 2+ kids that they were selfish or crazy to have more than one child, so why should people judge you for wanting another child?

Pretty YAYYYY!!! So happy to hear that the talk went so well! At least in comparison to when I try to suggest it to SO lol, he’s like “no, that’s a terrible idea, we don’t even have real jobs or an apartment” and he’s not wrong :rofl: He still mentions looking forward to kids, he’s just trying to be responsible, which I can’t argue with. 
For bedtimes, I don’t know a ton, just that my bedtime as a kid was 7:30. I was actually reading about bedtime routines earlier today and from what I can remember, 7-9pm is a good range to be in since kids tend to wake up at 6-7 am. 

AFM super stressed about finishing school and having to be a real adult with bills. I’ve been searching FB marketplace to see what I should expect for variety/number of options when I look seriously. You can find a mamaroo swing for under $100 which is a steal, although I’m more interested in the mamaroo bassinet. I can buy a lot of stuff used, that doesn’t bother me in the slightest (as long as it doesn’t reek of cigarettes etc), but one thing I have to get new is a mattress, a used one is gross in my opinion. So I’m stuck with a budget of max $500 for a king sized mattress. If anyone has recommendations, please let me know.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that's so exciting!!! I love that you were able to talk out the details like Shae said. It's one thing to nod along or say ok, but for him to be chill having that conversation is huge! Super excited for you to start TTC. You said you'd like an April due date if possible? And the bedtime makes sense. I mean as long as they're getting enough sleep and you're getting enough you time then meh. A goes to bed at 7pm and wakes between 5:30-6:30, and then he's still napping about 1.5-2 hours in the afternoon. He'd totally stay up later, but I need the mental break at the end of the day so eff that lol.

Shae belated sorry about the allergies. A and I are right there with you. I haven't walked the dogs in two weeks because by the time we get halfway down the block I'm in tears. Re kids: keep in mind you'll have a baby shower that can take care of some of those first baby needs, there's tons of stuff on Nextdoor even for free, have you looked into a consignment or secondhand store? We have one right by the mall here. Saw a basically new HALO for like a quarter of retail price! Chico strollers. I'd make a Nextdoor for a ritzy area and scour the free section lol. I get so much great free stuff from the Palo Alto/ Menlo Park area haha. As for adulting, it sucks but you got it! It's not that bad. Promise. I just got my mattress from ikea. We're not big mattress people. The Boy had an amazing mattress. I've always slept on cheap, firm mattresses.

Re a second kid. Everyone in this area is judgey. I'm judgey. But so I probably would have said the same things to her just maybe not after she said that she's really upset. Like there's a time and a place for a lecture, yesterday was not it lol. I'm feeling better today. I'm still upset because I still feel sick to my stomach, but it's probably just stress from the whole situation. But I almost lost my breakfast this morning.

Re telling the boy. Yeah I mean I told him straight up in the beginning that I wanted to wait until I was on birth control for this exact reason. I know if I get pregnant that I'm not in the position to have a second kid, I want the American Family Dream, but on the flip side if something happened then I'm also not a child and having a child now I wouldn't be able to emotionally make any call other than to have it. And sure I missed one pill due to poor planning (I'll just take my pills to my mom's even if I plan to come home that day), but the pills did what they are supposed to do. I don't see why I have to stress him out (and potentially lose my booty call lol) over my anxiety because realistically it was all in my damn head.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m very not used to that level of judgey :haha: people say New Englanders are assholes, but we’re kind assholes, we’re just not nice. Does that make sense? Like we don’t do the superficial nice as much but we’re meaningfully kind. My best friend lectures me all the time, but I’m not in a good place to be having a baby and she just wants me to be in a good place first. And I agree, being upset should really indicate that it’s not time for a lecture. Like do I kinda judge my high school classmates who had a kid within 4 years of graduating high school? Sometimes, yes. There’s really not many of them. But why on earth would I care if a grown ass adult past college age had another child with a sperm donor?
I don’t think you’re obligated to tell him that you’d keep a pregnancy if one happened, he shouldn’t assume that you wouldn’t and if he did that would be on him for not asking. If it happens, then yeah you have to tell him, but he can’t get upset about you keeping it when he never clarified otherwise. And exactly, it was all in your head, it wasn’t real, there was no pregnancy, so no need to stress him out.

As for baby showers and getting used stuff, I don’t know how many people would actually buy me gifts, and there’s some stuff you absolutely have to buy new. So I kinda feel like if I can get some things used (that can be used) for less money, it’ll help me get more of the new things I need via the baby shower. My thought is strollers, swings, gliders, other nursery furniture, etc could be bought used if in good condition. That way I can save the money for things that need to be new like mattresses, breast pumps (I ain’t using someone else’s titty suction cups), car seats, etc. I have the same thoughts with apartment stuff. I’ll buy used furniture and a new mattress. Maybe I can get used dishes/glasses. I already have king sized bedding luckily, so that’s set. I worry about used couches/gliders with the risk of bed bugs, so I’ll have to be careful with that. We don’t really have ritzy neighborhoods around here lol so that’s probably a dead end. 

A bit annoyed today because last cycle I started having my LH rise today, but nothing so far. It didn’t turn positive until the next day though (which would be tomorrow) so we’ll see what happens. My LH rises can be fast or slow, it varies, so it’s a guessing game.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah to be fair I’ve never hear that NE people are a holes but I did find it odd that nobody waves or makes small chat. I once told a lady her dog was cute and she pulled it close and glared at me. Like I’m not trying to steal your dog crazy lady. The bay is annoying because it’s so superficially woke but it’s... it’s interesting :rofl:

sorry about the lh. Hoping you get a positive opk soon :hugs: always frustrating waiting on that spike


----------



## shaescott

Dobs like nobody waves at strangers? Yeah we don’t do that. I’m honestly not sure why one would do that unprompted. We awkwardly smile at each other as we meet when walking in opposite directions if we make eye contact. I went on a trip down south and at a rest stop someone said hi to us and I was very confused and asked my mom after if she knew him :rofl: she said no, this is the south, people do that here. I’ll make small talk in elevators occasionally or in long airport lines if the people next to us seem friendly but for the most part we don’t do that. But that lady with the dog was a bit excessive, it’s a dog, everyone likes dogs, it’s not abnormal to compliment a stranger’s dog. 

This is a meme known as the “awkward white people smile” and it’s incredibly accurate, we do this to strangers and people we don’t know well, it’s what I was referencing above:


When masks go away eventually we can go back to making this awkward face of acknowledgement at each other :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Asked my mom if there’d ever be a time that she’d be ok with me having a donor child and she basically said no so I’ll be throwing myself a pity party today


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae your post was a much needed smile lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs why does your mother get to tell you that you can’t have a child with a donor? You’re an adult. She’s your mother, she’s supposed to support you in your choices. It’s not like you asked her if she was okay with you doing heroin. If my mom told me she wasn’t okay with me having a baby at any time ever I’d tell her that’s unfortunate, I don’t care. I love my mom and respect her advice and life experience but there are lines you don’t cross and refusing to accept your adult child having a baby, even through unconventional means, crosses a line. 

I’m glad my New England social culture post made you smile <3


----------



## Flueky88

Bahaha yeah most people are friendly in the south. I don't usually talk to strangers though, but have sometimes. I'm introverted though.

Dobby sorry your friend was anything but kind. You didn't deserve that or need that. I think there is no need to tell the boy either.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks it definitely wasn’t everyone in the south but it like never happens up north at all so a few people felt significant lol. 

Dumb post about clothes lol:

I bought this outfit online today (I dress like a college/20s girl as we can all see, which makes sense because I’m both lol) and just gotta say, I’m praying that it fits my boobs because the chest area looks small :shrug: reviews said to size up if you have more than an A-B cup so I did, I got a medium instead of a small. I’m a 32DD-DDD which isn’t that big because it’s a 32 but I have to get large bikini tops (except in misses sizes) to get enough coverage (aka not feeling like my areola is 2 mm from being visible). Also large bottoms but that’s because hips. It’s weird because I’m a 6-8 in jeans. Anyway, I’m just hoping it’s enough and it fits right. I hate shopping online for this exact reason, I can’t try stuff on. But dressing rooms are closed anyway due to COVID so not like I have much of a choice. Luckily returns are free but I hate returning stuff I got online, it’s such a hassle. I got a bunch of other stuff too, all summer clothes, I’m just most worried about this one because the others have more stretchy/loose tops and this one has zero stretch. Prayers for correctly fitting clothes much appreciated :rofl: I bought a bikini that doesn’t have ties which stresses me out because sometimes a large top will fit my boobs but be too big for my band and I tend to get bottoms with strings too. I’ve got large bottoms without ties before and it was fine but agh the top. I’m also hoping the bottoms will hit in a good spot that doesn’t accentuate my hip dips, high waisted bikinis/underwear makes them super obvious so I avoid them. If they land in the right spot they disguise them. Referenced bikini pictured below. 


Okay that’s enough of my rambling, just keep me in your fashion prayers :rofl: I usually live in a t-shirt and jeans so I’m trying to look cute over here.


----------



## DobbyForever

The Bay is fake af but we talk to strangers. I'm like 3/4 of a bottle deep lol so excuse me. But honestly idk what I would do without all of you ladies <3


Shae I always vote going down vs up on lingerie those situations so I hope that it works out! usually I vote going up but with lingerie I have always regretted getting a M vs S. I always get the M based on the sizing chart but I need the S. Or I get M because my bottom is an M but my top is a S and nope. Always wish for intimates I got the small. Just my two cents. Sending all the fashion prayers


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’ve found the same with lingerie, I often do better with a S than a M even though my hips are M. I’ve bought 2 Ms, one fit (the cups were still a little small actually), one was huge on me. Otherwise I get S and sometimes it’s small in the chest so reduced coverage/spilling out occurs but SO does not at all mind that :rofl: if I sized up it would be loose in the waist or something else so I stick with S. Interestingly enough, it’s been different for swimsuits for me. Mediums often give me double butt/cause an indent. The reviews said it runs a little small so I stuck with the large, I always check the reviews that mention height/weight/measurements and what size they got, pics of them in it to judge how it fit them, etc. If it was a brand that ran bigger I’d size down but this one tends to run small, especially in the chest. 

Also, not trying to overstep here, but I just wanted to check in about the alcohol. I know you’ve had trouble with it in the past and had tried to quit or cut down to just like one drink. I’m not judging you in the slightest, we all have pity parties and many of us get drunk during them, but since you’ve spoken in the past about drinking too much causing issues, I wanted to see how you’re doing/what’s going on <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh this was a bad pity party I had the whole bottle when I only intend to have a glass :rofl: I sent a dirty pic to TB and bitched out my friend yup it’s all sorts of no bueno over here TT


----------



## DobbyForever

Dobby is having a full on meltdown but come tomorrow I’ll go back to pretending everything is a f*ing ok


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sending love and hugs <3 :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs! Ok I was being a bit dramatic lol. But I did drink the whole bottle and I didn’t eat much yesterday, so that was interesting. I’m definitely hurting today lol thank goodness A doesn’t have speech today since it’s just a goal meeting. I just have to get through the next 3 hours of Zooming. It was definitely a well if I’m not pregnant I’ll just drink the whole bottle! pity party


----------



## shaescott




----------



## DobbyForever

LMFAO omg I laughed too hard. That’s so great

A broke my tv and evidently I didn’t buy protection. I need a mounted tv. Five months. Five month! Ugggghhh

ETA I unplugged it for a while and it’s fine now. But as far as A knows it’s still broken and shall remain so :rofl: kid needs less screen time


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - In regards to adulting, you just gotta take it one purchase and bill and day at a time. I'm 33 with a house and 2 kids and I still feel like I still wondering how I'm here and mature enough for all of this. lol
Re: secondhand stuff. Nothing wrong with used stuff. SO's mom bought us a crib and change table (that her husband then sanded and re-painted), as well as a pack and play. I would definitely agree with getting mattresses new though. Also, for future reference, also get new kids shoes. When you put a foot that's still growing into shoes with another kid's foot grooves, it can apparently cause issues.
Keeping my FX that your recent purchases fit. Between work and staying at home, I've basically just been using sports bras for months. And most of my currently wearable bras are from WalMart, so not the best quality. lol

Dobby - May be an unpopular opinion, but I agree about not telling a casual guy you're pg right away. If you make it into 2nd tri, decent chance you'll make it to term, so wait til then to save any additional stress and drama. But that's just me. And sorry about you TV. :/

Re: saying hi to strangers. Hardly get any of that up here, which is fine by me. I used to get annoyed when someone would ask me a question on the street, like for the time or directions. Like, I have face piercings and an alternative hair colour, do I look approachable? I swear I'm nice, but I can also be like Miranda Priestly in Devil Wears Prada ("Please bore someone else with your questions.") lol. That being said, I don't mind small talk with the other parents in line to drop their kids at the daycare.

AFM, nothing too major to report here. Haven't really talked anymore about baby #3, but I feel like we covered a lot on Monday night. And then, on Tuesday, we had just gotten home from picking the kids up from daycare and SO was holding a crying Matthew. I said something to him from the living room and he cut me off mid-sentence saying "I can't hear you over the crying... he said for the next 6 years." lol. At least we're joking about it.
Struggling a bit with the unpredictably of conceiving though. Alex was conceived in 2 cycles with no tracking and Matthew was conceived in 1 cycle while doing OPKs. I think my MMC was conceived pretty quick too, so there's no reason to think this will take a while, but I'm sure fertility can change a lot in 2.5 years, As much as I'd ideally like an April baby, I need to remind myself not to put all my eggs in one basket and there's nothing wrong with March or May, possibly very early June, or even September. Just gotta take it one cycle at a time and remember the #1 goal is a healthy baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha Pretty I loved the DWP reference. :rofl:

Yeah. I’d tell after a 6w ultrasound confirms a heartbeat. Only because I could never live with myself if he wanted to go to the first prenatal but I never told him. This being a general him lol not a specific him. Like if you don't want to go, I'm cool going without you. But I don't want the reason you don't go to be because I didn't tell you. Esp like (idk who watches Teen Mom) look at Cheyenne and Corey. I forget why she didn't tell him, but he missed out on the entire pregnancy and he's such a good dad and he's always been really bummed about it. Although I’ve personally never met a booty call that wanted to step up in case of accidental pregnancy. In other news a guy just told me he wants to put me on a leash and make me his pet so excuse while I go throw up I hate online dating lol

re fertility things can change post kids for sure but I hope that things move swiftly and safely. And yes any nearby month works and health first, but fxed you get your April baby


----------



## shaescott

Pretty that’s good to know about the kid shoes, thank you! I hate to admit it, but I’ve never seen the devil wears Prada. I’ve heard of it of course but I don’t know anything about it. I haven’t seen a lot of movies that most people have seen. For example, I didn’t see the goonies until last summer. I’m glad your SO is joking around about it, it seems like a good sign. Re: fertility, my mom had me at 32 and my sister at 37. She conceived me in one cycle. She was worried with my sister that it might take a little longer to conceive, so they started trying a few months early even though they wanted another spring baby (I’m an April baby). My sister was born in November, because once again my family followed the “do or do not, there is no try” rule of conceiving. Anyway, point being, a few years may have zero effect on your fertility. Hopefully it’s just as good as it was a few years ago!

Dobs I’d agree with the 6 week/heartbeat thing when it comes to a casual guy. No point stressing him out before you know if it’s even viable. Once the heartbeat is confirmed, though, I think it’s time to spill the beans. He should get the opportunity to be involved. 
I’m glad the tv seems to be working again!

AFM still negative OPKs ugh. Will continue to test twice a day. I was hoping after my quick temp drop this cycle that I’d start reverting (cycle length-wise) to my old 30 day cycles but I guess not, at least not this month. They might be permanently longer post-IUD, idk. Guess I just have to be patient.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I’m so sorry. That’s so frustrating. I know it can take some time. You had the hormonal iud? Hugs. I also saw a thread the other day about some women vax.

def need to watch DWP. I enjoyed it more at your age lol. I’m so bitter and cynical now that things (ex Bridgerton) just make me angry with the promotion of toxic relationships as romantic and sh*tty examples of humans for characters.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yes, it was the hormonal. The Kyleena, specifically. They say your periods will come back exactly how they were before but my periods were not this light pre-IUD. I can’t say for sure if they should be regular or not, I’d only been regular for a few months (29-31 days) when I got my first in. Getting it in so young while my cycles were still regulating may have messed them up, idk. 
I’ve heard rumors about the vaccine and menstrual cycles but most of them are like “if you’re near someone who was vaccinated it can shed off them and cause infertility and cycle issues in you” which is like ???? I can’t be certain that it hasn’t affected my cycles, but I don’t think it has. I was past O when I got the shot, so that late O wasn’t from it. 
Still no positive OPKs. Argh.


----------



## shaescott

Negative again this morning uggggh my cervix has been high the past few days too, like let’s goooooo


----------



## DobbyForever

High is good, right? I don’t remember.

Also pretty sure you can’t just shed/catch infertility but ok world. I don’t know why I stopped mid sentence lol. But I know some ladies are saying anecdotally that their cycles are longer now. I think it’s more to do with the iud. I know I’m 20 lbs heavier than before IUD so it could just be that my pcos is more dormant when I weigh less BUT my cycles didn’t start being effed up until after I had the copper iud. But I also was on bcp 15-25 most of the time. So idk which is to blame.

Anywho I hope you get a positive opk soon and that things regulate soon as well


----------



## Flueky88

Shae hope you O soon and your cycles get regular soon.

Dobby yes while watching Bridgerton, all I could think of was how toxic of a relationship the Duke and her had. I think 5 to 10 years ago though I wouldn't have felt the same aka would have rooted for them. 

Our home should be delivered next week weather permitting. We are in process of getting utilities and septic on our land. Such a pain but getting really excited about it coming together.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek right?!?! Craziness. But wow!!!! That’s so exciting!!!! Ahhh! So thrilled for you!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - There are a lot of movies everyone's seen that I haven't either. Like any of those mafia movies or Fast and Furious ones and some 80's classics. I've seen bits and pieces of The Goodies, but not the whole way through. But ya, DWP is definitely a good time. I recommend it. 
Sorry you're still waiting on your positive. Hopefully it comes soon. 
And my mom had me at 37 (after an ectopic at 32 and a regular MC at 35) and my sister at 42, but dunno how many cycles they were trying before BFPs.

Dobby - I don't really know that Teen Mom back story well, but that kinda sucks. At least he can enjoy his daughter now. 

Flueky - Yay! FX the weather cooperates. :)

AFM, I was looking at my next few predicted cycles. One of them is supposed to start on June 15. That means July 1st would be CD17. I seem to O around CD19 or 20 and The Babydust Method recommends doing it 2.5-3 days before O for a girl. I was conceived on July 1st, so maybe that'll be a good girl making day for us too. That being said, I think my mom's EDD was March 26. With June 15 as day one, mine would be March 22. And I don't think they'd let me go late enough to deliver an April baby, if my body doesn't start the process before then. So, maybe best to aim for next cycle as my EDD would potentially be April 22-ish.

Also, came across these announcements, so I definitely must be out of 1st tri before Halloween. lol. Would use the wording of the first with the pic of the 2nd.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Pretty that’s such a cute announcement!

ooo you’re going to try to sway? Fxed! I’ve heard of it but don’t know that I know everyone who like actively tried to sway. And re starting cycle I guess it just depends on how much you don’t want late March. My friend here went like 3/4 weeks past her edd before she let them induce her? But she’s a hyper feminist and I honestly don’t know how she swung that. My gyn said 42w is when they start inducing. So if you went over you could potentially get an early April baby. But it’s all so up in the air. If only biology could be more cooperative lol. Either way super excited to have someone actively trying to stalk and live through

and don’t watch teen mom. Lol just don’t do it. I’d stop, but I feel so invested in their lives now lol

AFM same old stuff. Crazy to think only 22 more school days! Have to do my report cards on Memorial Day weekend. My mom brought up the donor thing yesterday and reminded me that she disapproves because I’m barely managing my life as is. Which is fair. Lol. But still. I’m hitting dating fatigue again. The guys are either non committal, or I just have to settle so much on things that are really important to me. So idk. I’d honestly say screw everyone’s opinion and do it now, especially since (having now done the math lol) conceiving between April-July gives me an EDD of Jan-April. I have a good next egg of sick leave to take the half year off, especially the closer I get to Spring Break. Then I’d have all summer. She (cuz y’all know I’d spring for gender selection ... she says before actually researching price LOL) would be 5-6+ months before going back to work bs A was only 3. And by the time I have to send her to daycare, A would be out of daycare. But if I’m doing it on my own I need to save up some money because lord knows I can’t afford daycare without help. Like can’t buy food and clothes and diapers and gas on $200 a month for three people. Or *gasp* I have to refinance or sell and move to somewhere I can buy a house cash. My mom did say we can talk about donors when I’m 35. But I’m broody now. I always wanted my second at 32. And by the time I’m 35 I may not want a second kid again lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I really like Halloween/ fall announcements:) we did a pink pumpkin inside a large craved one to announcement gender of dd2 and I had a pumpkin outfit. 

As for swaying. I have had BD 4 hours after BD and still conceived a girl. Not that we were trying that time. All my others I had BD all throughout. 

Dobby sorry you don't have support on donor front. Daycare prices are ridiculous in big cities. I hope that she'll come around and things just fall into place.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty how cute with the announcement ideas! My former roommate had a picture of her and her bf with pumpkins with the phrase “we’re adding a pumpkin to our patch”. It wasn’t exactly professionally made so it could’ve been better aesthetically but it was a cute concept, I liked it.
My parents swayed for girls simply by having sex every single day, I hadn’t heard that theory before but they had 2 girls so I suppose it worked?

Dobs I understand your mom’s reservations and I’d definitely make sure you can afford the extra diapers and daycare first, but if you can swing it it’s your body and she can’t tell you what to do with it. If you have a good plan in place, I say go for it.
As for cervical height, yes, high is fertile. I had a little bout of back to creamy CM but now I’m noticing EW again. OPKs still super negative, hoping they’ll turn positive or at least start visibly increasing tomorrow. 

Flueks so exciting about the house! I hope the weather behaves!

Omg imagine if Dobs, Pretty, and I were all pregnant at the same time, that would be so cool! But unlikely because my diaphragm is doing its dang job too well :rofl: though they stopped selling my non-irritating spermicide on Amazon for some reason, it’s totally wiped from the search in the US, and the alternative is the classic stuff that can cause burning ugh. People are selling it on eBay, I might have to resort to that although I’d have to make sure they came sealed and stuff so I know it’s safe. I’ve been through one tube and just started my second, I had bought 2.

DRAMA RANT
Some mom vs SO drama going on today. SO refuses to get the vaccine and has been refusing for months and somehow my mom missed that memo and freaked out today when she asked if he was vaccinated yet and I said no. She went into a whole rant about how if I got pregnant he could give me Covid and me and my baby could die and we shouldn’t be having sex if he’s not willing to get it. Like I agree with her that it’s a risk, but I’m vaccinated, the chances of me contracting it are very low. She got me all anxious and I texted SO telling him I wanted him to get it and he did not react well, he was asking why I was guilt tripping him and trying to make him go against his beliefs. It’s not like a religious thing so weird but okay. He’s adamant that he’s not getting it and he thinks my mom is manipulative and abusive and he doesn’t like how she talks to me, that she’s only nice when I’m doing what she wants and she only cares about herself. I was like dude you haven’t seen all aspects of her. He hasn’t seen her when we (as in me and SO) get in a huge fight or I’m super depressed and I crawl into her lap and cry and she doesn’t even complain about the fact that she has 138 pounds on her lap, she just holds me and says my favorite childhood poems and sings to me or sits in silence if needed. She can calm me down a million times better than he can. That’s not a mom who only cares about herself. My mom has very strong beliefs and he doesn’t have to agree with them and neither do I, but her having drastically different beliefs from him doesn’t make her abusive or manipulative. She’s by no means perfect but she’s not a bad person. So I basically set a boundary and told him that calling her abusive crosses a line, she’s my mom and I respect her.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hahah well Shae as fun as that would be! Don't be too bummed because my bcp has less chance of failing than your diaphragm, and I am my mother's daughter. I just talk s* out my ass. The reality is I could never afford a second kid on one income, even if my income is pretty great, unless my mom agreed to provide childcare. Which she won't. So gg.

And I'm sorry about what SO said. Obviously, can't really weigh in because I wasn't there and don't really know them. But I think it's really great that you set that boundary of end of day this in my mom and you can say what you need to say but don't call her this and that. Hopefully things cool down. Sorry he's not feeling ready to get vaxxed. It's definitely a tricky situation to navigate.

Sorry your O is still playing hide and seek :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ah well, sorry the money isn’t in a good place for that. 
SO is a total conspiracy theorist so the chances of him getting the vaccine are very low. It’s quite annoying but I can’t force him. 

I *think* my surge is starting, fx’d!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ah yeah that’s hard. Especially since he’s been close to covid but not heavily impacted. I really was against getting it but ultimately it isn’t about me. It’s about protecting my family and making sure of A and I come down with it then I’m in a position to take care of him.

ooo that last one looks promising much darker than the others fxed!

It’s just frustrating because honestly I look around at people having 2-3 whose combined income is less than mine. But usually the mom stays home or they leave the kids with family. It feels really unfair but it is what it is. I just know I’ll look back and regret not having a second kid over money. But daycare is 25k a year. I would have to refinance my condo and even then things would be tight.


----------



## shaescott

2 hours later my OPK was up ~0.2 for the ratio (up to 0.66) so it looks like it’s happening. We’ll just have to see how long it takes for the surge to get to a positive OPK. 

Dobs that seems frustrating. I’m sorry.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Sorry your mom is still not being supportive. I fully get being broody, but obviously money does need to be a factor in this decision, especially if you're going it alone. Really keeping my FX that you can find a prince among all the frogs out there and you can get your 2nd baby soon.

shae - Hopefully your surge comes quickly. And sorry to hear about the disagreement between SO and your mom. Is him not getting vaxxed a deal breaker for you at all? Or are you expecting him to come around once the majority of the country has it?

Re: swaying. I know it's not an exact science, but there do seem to be a lot of success stories out there. Women having 2-5 of the same gender in a row and then finally getting the other. God, I wonder what it's like to have an SO that would agree to that many kids. Some women are just lucky. lol. At the very least, I'm hoping doing things differently will give a different outcome. The boys were conceived on a queen bed, at SO's condo, girl on top, etc. Now we have the king, and a house, and I'm gonna make SO do the work this time. lol

Re: pg together. That would be pretty cool, but at this point, it would have to be a "whoopsie 4th" for me to have that happen. But you never know.

Happy belated Mother's Day, ladies!

AFM, had a bit of a busy weekend. We went to visit MIL (who lives 1.5 hours away) Friday into Saturday. Partly for Mother's Day, but it was also her BDay on Saturday. Then, on Sunday, I made breakfast (eggs, bacon, hash browns, waffles) for everyone, including my mom. I tidied up the garage while Matthew napped and then we got Chinese for dinner. So, mostly just a regular day over here.
I can't quite remember what we were talking about, but SO said something about "If you get pg again..." and then proceeded to talk about finding a different town to live in eventually, which we already talked about. Didn't appreciate the "If", but the talking about it is definitely good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae how’s the opks looking today? Fxed!

Pretty awww happy belated Mother’s Day! Idk I mean I wasn’t there for total context, but I don’t know if I’d take if as a “if not when” situation. I think it’s just a guy thing to see it that way. If anything, isn’t this a second or third time he’s made a comment unprovoked? Means he’s thinking about it aaaand it was sweet. He’s making plans in his head for it. I take it as a win.

Thanks I’m just so sick of all these guys and dating. At this rate, God has to literally have my prince show up on my doorstep lol. I think the money bugs me because yes I do struggle. I live month to month. But my lifestyle is a bit above average. I can’t consider myself broke if I’m spending $25 on Starbucks every week or $100/month for various streaming apps plus nearly $200/month on cable. So I’m sure I caaaaan make it work if I can struggle through the daycare years, but do I waaaaaant to? I’ve been privileged for too long

and I know money is fungible but ultimately I’d be using A’s child support to pay for his sibling’s daycare and that’s not what that money is for. I should be spending it on him or things that benefit him or saving it for college/trips/activities he will go to later


----------



## shaescott

Pretty why are you making breakfast on Mother’s Day? Put your SO to work! :rofl: anyway that’s a cute present from the boys. At least he’s making plans for if/when you get pregnant, I think it makes it seem like he’s accepted it as a real possibility, so that’s good. 

Him not wanting to get the COVID vaccine isn’t a dealbreaker to me. It’s more annoying than anything, my mom is much more upset than I am. If he refused all vaccines and didn’t want to get our kids vaccinated at all, then that would be a dealbreaker. Luckily he believes in childhood vaccines, he is not anti-vax. He’s fully vaccinated otherwise. 

Dobs I totally get the difficulty really budgeting. I spend money on things I don’t need, I get a LOT of Dunkin’ and I’ve been getting a lot of Starbucks lately too because I like their chai and cinnamon dolce better (Dunkin doesn’t have cinnamon dolce or equivalent). I’m going to need to cut way down on my Dunkin habit. I literally walked 4.6 miles yesterday for Dunkin, luckily we have one on Main Street and my very woodsy road connects to Main Street. I was also in the mood for exercise and my car is in the shop, but like I didn’t need to walk that far lol. My lower half aches today :haha: anyway, point was that I’m privileged too and it’s very hard to go down in quality of living/spending habits. I’m used to my mom’s salary defining what we can buy, and I will never ever make that much money. I’m probably going to be starting at $28 an hour, which is under $50k a year after taxes. 

Good news all, I finally got my positive at noon today! Catch me trying to get SO to come over :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

OMG Shae you are my hero! I love that you walked nearly 5 miles for donuts! You're amazing. But hey! 50k after taxes sounds like a solid deal to me! I barely pay taxes because of my mortgage credit, but holy f* the amount of s* that gets deducted from my pay otherwise! Like where did all my money go?! And that's not even including health insurance and all that other junk. Just crap my employer takes out.

Yay! So glad that you got your positive! I was low key freaking out for you. That's such a stress. And lol girl I don't blame you. The hormones are real.

Pretty didn't see the pics before! How cute! And omg I love how much the boys look like you!

I just don't know. I just have that nag voice in my head that is like these would be the right timing months... but I know if I do go for donor sperm then I should minimum wait until this time next year if not the year after. That pregnancy scare though was like a kick in my ovaries to wake up because the baby fever is so real. Doesn't help that my other single mom bestie is having baby fever as well. And all my tv shows have pregnancies in them!!! WTF


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh it wasn’t for donuts, just iced coffee :rofl: I also got an avocado toast and snackin bacon just because I forgot to eat before walking there and I didn’t want to pass out. I think it’s like 47k after taxes but that depends on if they give me 32, 36, or 40 hours. I think that’s calculated from 40. 
I swear whenever I feel extra baby fever everyone suddenly is pregnant, so I feel you there.


----------



## shaescott

No visit from SO today, he was going to come over but then he just got hit with exhaustion. He legit fell asleep on the phone with me. I can’t be mad at him because he clearly wasn’t safe to drive but I’m frustrated because I’m fertile and my brain is like SEX OR YOU DIE :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol even better!

sorry SO was too tired and lmfao I totally know that sex now feeling.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - If he did get into the kitchen, it'd probably be a bunch of F bombs and asking me how to make stuff. lol. Gotta start getting Alex in the kitchen for simpler dishes and then, maybe in a few years, I won't have to make my own mother's day breakfast.
Congrats on your positive, but sorry SO was so tired. :/
And I'm currently making $18/hr, so count your blessings. lol

Dobby - I'm sure you could totally make it work by just reallocating your funds and cutting back on non essentials. But like you said, do you want to? I'm sure you'll come to the right decision for you and A.

Re: If/When. I think it was just a poor choice of words on his part. He's not reneging and he didn't say it with a tone. Still probably just wrapping his head around the idea.

AFM, Matthew has his 18 month appt tomorrow. Gonna get an update on just how chunky this monkey is. lol. Also, probably gonna get some crap from the Dr. We had an appt over the phone last week and she asked what words he's saying. He's pretty much only saying Mama and she said at this age, they want to see kids saying at least 15 words. Honestly, I can't remember when Alex started saying a lot, but I know I have videos of him at 18-20 months still just babbling, but saying definite words by 22 months. I have zero reason to think he has issues or a hearing problem. He's just a little behind, but he'll get there.

SO: "Ok, we can have one more baby."
Me: ...

XD!!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty ah dang re: your SO’s lack of cooking skills. My SO isn’t exactly a gourmet chef lol but he can make Mac and cheese and scrambled eggs :rofl: okay, he can make more than that, he just doesn’t love to cook so he avoids it, but he will if need be, and when I’m cooking and he’s present he helps out (mostly because I’m slow at prep and he’s hungry). I sometimes forget that not everyone does that, so I should really count my blessings there. Neither of my parents really cook. I grew up on chef Boyardee (which I’m not knocking, I still love that stuff). I like cooking but hate cleaning. And I’m not a fan of the amount of time prep takes me, I am a slow chopper lol. I want to get one of those mandolin slicers that also does cubes. Anyway. Any chance of teaching him how to cook? Or does he have no interest/no time? Sounds like a good idea to teach Alex in a few years!

Are you in Canada? Just curious about the minimum wages and stuff compared to here. In MA it’s $13.50 but in NH it’s the federal minimum of $7.25. Most places in NH near the MA border pay $10+ just to be competitive though. But it’s annoying how little above minimum wage CNAs and EMTs make, they get like $15 an hour. The wage system here just sucks. In comparison I’m very thankful for $28. But then my mom starts looking for a new job and gets an offer for $140 and I’m like “cool, I will never be able to give my children anything close to the quality of life that she gave me” :sad1: at the same time I probably sound super spoiled lol (I can’t even argue with that, I’m super fortunate), and I know that $28 is a lot more than a lot of people are getting, so I’m definitely thankful that I can make more than minimum wage with nursing. People make due with kids with far less so I know I’ll be okay, I just have to learn to budget far better than I ever have in my life. It’s just nerve wracking because I’m in this huge transition period, I’ve never paid rent, I’ve never been my own provider. Also I can easily spend $50+ at Dunkin a week so I need to get that under control.

Re: Matthew, I have no qualifications or experience to speak on the normality of having one word at his age. If Alex was the same and has caught up nicely, then it would make sense to not be concerned. My sister didn’t speak in full sentences until 2.5 and my mom was all worried because I was under 2 when I did, but she caught up nicely, no delays. All kids develop at their own pace.

Did he actually say that? If so, yayyyy!!! Love that you’re prepared lol.


Dobs thanks. My ovaries demand a sacrifice :haha:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Oh, he can cook to a certain extent. I think it's more a matter of being unsure about timing and temperatures. I know he can make Hamburger Helper, and can even "jazz it up" by adding onions. But he makes Kraft Dinner in the microwave. I honestly haven't seen him make much cuz I take it upon myself to do the cooking. He's all "I can follow instructions", but then I'll had him a package of Uncle Ben's Fast and Fancy rice and he's like "what do I do?" Read the back and do what it says. Same with pasta. "How long do I cook it?" See that the bag says. He watches a lot of cooking videos, but then never really makes anything. lol

Ya, I'm in Ontario and minimum wage here is $14/hr. I know the cost of living is kinda re-donk, especially for where we are, the GTA (Greater Toronto Area). SO's 600+ sq ft 1 bed, 1 bath was bought in 2014 for 236K and he sold last year for 474K. And we got our 3 bed, 2.5 bath townhouse for 647K. Also, gas is presently 130.9 a litre. That's 484.3 a gallon. 

And no, he didn't say those exact words, but I'm ready to go regardless. lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that's awesome about your wages. Also, I'm dying because when I graduated as an RN the starting wage without shift differential was $18/hr. I live in a less wealthy state though and we don't pay state taxes. I'm not sure what starting wage is now but I know our HH nurses don't even make $28/hr (technically they are paid per visit but the have an hourly equivalent).

Also, my parents were far from rich, I'd say we were the low end of middle class. I'm don't feel bad about what I didn't (possession wise) have during my childhood. I had a mom that loved me more than I could ask for and even at times deserved (I could get real nasty with my attitude towards my mom). I get wanting more for your kids/future kids but being loved, fed, having shelter, quality time and access to medical care is what really matters.

Pretty omg he came around fast!! So excited for you :)

The boys are so cute, they are growing so much. V had a speech delay. She wasn't saying as many words as she should per age for awhile. I think she's on track now. In any case she's come a long way. S is much more advanced than V was at the same ages. 

Dobby, it can be really hard to sacrifice some things. I know that once we get moved into our place and are making mortgage payments I'm going to have to adjust some things since I'll be handling to bulk of our bills. I think main one will be eating out 2 to 3x a month. I already cut done grocery bill by shopping Aldi's for most things.

Also, baby fever is the pits. It's hard when it hits and it's not really an option at the time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty lol re SO in the kitchen. I was just thinking at what age can I trust A to safely make me eggs lol. He was trying to get in on dinner last night, but it makes me nervous.

re speech ultimately you have to trust your gut. My unsolicited professional judgement is that A also only had about 5 words by 18 months. I’d have him evaluated. Worst case, the SLP says he needs early intervention, which honestly all kids benefit from. Best case, they say he doesn’t need anything. But I’m a huge fan of early intervention. There’s such a huge difference in A’s expressive speech since he started consistently having speech therapy. It’s a headache and time consuming, but it’s great. And confidential. You don’t have to tell anybody if you don’t want to.

Love that you’re getting baby making stuff!

Shae hey as long as as he cleans up when you cook, good deal to me! Don’t worry. You’ll figure out a good budget once you’re on your own.

Fluek definitely. If it was all extra stuff I wouldn’t hesitate, but my job doesn’t have healthcare. I did get a letter from Kaiser saying I may qualify for federal aid to lower my premium, but I doubt it. But my bills alone each month are $5k and then daycare is another $1800-2200 depending on 4 vs 5 Tuesday’s in the month. CS basically covers daycare, and my income covers the bills with just enough money to squeeze through the month. The problem is when I get hit with these ABA copays (staring at a $600 bill right now, just paid $900 back in March ) or special occasions or interest from carrying months of missing child support on my credit card. Like $150 every month because I still haven’t gotten my money from sept to dec. ugh


----------



## DobbyForever

Also it’s much easier to qualify a younger kid for services and honestly the services are better. Services in public schools, here anyway, is a complete joke. And if he qualifies you don’t have to agree to them. Generally though most kids get to enough expressive skills by kinder that it’s just a pragmatics issue. I just now I’m declining speech service in school (it’s always a pull out service) so I wanted him to get it now


----------



## shaescott

Pretty my dad is totally like that, he asks how to make the pasta and it’s on the box :rofl: that’s insane for such a small house, wow. And please tell me you don’t mean $484 per gallon, it’s $4.84 right? Please tell me it’s $4.84.... it’s ~$2.80 per gallon here...
I would agree with Dobs that an eval can’t hurt. My sister had early intervention for her walking, later we learned she has EDS so that’s probably why she had issues but she learned to walk and move properly and had no issues by the time she started school. I’d come home from school to her stepping over pool noodles lol. 

Flueks oh wow. In New England $28 is kinda low for a hospital nurse, but at least in NH there’s no state income tax. It’s before shift differential but I’m planning to do days, so no differential. In NH 2 bedroom apartments are generally $1500 or more. It also has one of the highest utility costs in the country. So that’s an oof. 
I’m okay with my kids not having a super luxurious life, as long as they have a roof over their head and food on their table and plenty of love that’s all that matters. I just know how much fun I had being able to go to Disney every few years and other fun vacations, and while I definitely didn’t get whatever I asked for (I’d sometimes get a no just asking for gum from the checkout line), I had basically unlimited books, my mom is super into reading so she never said no to a book. I won’t be able to do that which is frustrating. It’s hard to shift from upper class to lower middle class. We lived like upper middle class so I always thought we were but as I recently learned, technically by salary we’re considered upper (which is weird to me since we don’t have crazy nice things and I still have $72k in student loans). I worry about how much student loans my kids will have if I have this much :/

Dobs lol he used to be a dishwasher, he cleans up better than I do. He hates it, but he does it. How has A been doing in general with his speech? Any full sentences?


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm so glad that I don't have to deal with water. Ish. My HOA pays for the water, sewage, and garbage/recycling. But my HOA fees are $400/month, and I only paid $200 every other month for that. I know they do other things (landscaping, pool maintenance, blah blah), but ugh.

He's doing well. I wouldn't go so far to say full sentences, but he's starting to use a few three to four word phrases. His echolalia is getting really good. He's singing so many songs (this time last year he'd maybe sing one word out of a few songs vs now I can't even count how many songs he sings along to from start to end) and loves to quote movies. He's "reading" several books like Brown Bear and Little Red Hen and Pete the Cat I Love My White Shoes. Last year, we were using PECs for requests and now he's very clear in what he wants and says the titles with 2-4 words. He loves naming people and characters and saying hi to strangers on walks or when we're out to dinner. I feel like I'm starting to understand more of what he is saying. There's still a lot of babbling and most things are approximations. He just started saying a few verbs, which is one of his next goals. And he's trying to put the final consonant on some words. Most of the progress really hit once we took that parenting class for families with ASD and speech delay then immediately getting him into once a week with the head of the Ped Speech dept. He's in 2-3 room right now, and he's still "behind" his peers in there but not so much that it's causing issues like last year. He actually has a couple kids that he consistently plays and reads with. He knows his letters, can count to 20, and his colors. Generally, feeling so much better about kinder next year. I think if we can keep up with the speech therapy until then we'll be in good shape. And if he does better with kids a year younger than him, I'm not opposed to holding him back in kinder if I really need to. I would prefer not, but I have plenty of friends who stayed back a year and flourished.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes, I despise HOAs. Most apartments in NH include heat and hot water, though not all. Also probably snow removal and stuff. 

That’s so great that A has made so much progress! I saw a first grader who barely knew the alphabet and didn’t know any letter sounds just due to poor education previously. He made a lot of progress over the semester I saw him. He still stayed back I think but the improvements were huge.


----------



## DobbyForever

Have you and SO started looking at places? I forgot how soon after graduation you wanted to move in


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Ya, that would be $4.84. Buuut I'm just realizing that's in Canadian funds. *looks to Google* It's $3.99US. I heard that there's a shortage in some states and people are literally filling plastic bags with gasoline as a way of stocking up. :/

Dobby - That's so great about A's progress. What are some of the books they use to teach him reading? The ones you listed above, or other one? To the best of my knowledge, the only word Alex knows and recognizes is his name. Would really like to give him a little head start before JK.

Re: speech therapy. So, the Dr didn't really say much else about it. She asked again if I wanted her to submit a request to a local centre and I said I'd rather wait cuz I'm sure his word will come soon. She suggested I come back at 21 months to see if it's improved at all. Honestly though, as much as this makes me sound like a bad parent, I'm probably just gonna wait it out. I feel bad taking time off of work and SO isn't involved enough to answer most of the questions they'd have. I see a lot of similarities between him and Alex, and Alex is doing fine. So, I'll make a conscious effort to work with him going forward, but he's probably fine.

In other news, Matthew is still in the 99th percentile for weight and head circ, but down to 80% for height. As I was leaving, I asked about how prenatal visits are different now and it seems like it's mostly over the phone and requisitions sent over email and all that, so that's fine by me. I ended up having the day off, so I took advantage of being childless and cleaned the foyer, hallway, dining room, put a big pile of clothes away in the bedroom, went to Costco and Walmart, and washed SO's car. And then made breakfast for dinner. Chill days are nice, but sometimes, being productive is good too. :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs we haven’t yet, I’m waiting for the job to be totally official. 

Pretty I’ve heard some about a shortage, pumps with signs saying they’ve got nothing. Haven’t seen it here but also haven’t looked, I haven’t needed gas recently. 
Re: Matthew, you know your kid best. If he seems to be at the same place Alex was at that age and you’re not worried, that’s cool. How’s his mobility? I’ve heard if they have really good mobility they often have delayed speech but that could be wrong lol. 
Glad you got to have a productive day!

AFM I’m a hormonal mess because I’m ovulating today and SO will not give me the goods (aka sex, even protected). I was pissed because I brought him beer like he asked and made him Mac and cheese because he hadn’t eaten all day and researched shit for him about this car he wants (again) and he was like “k now that I’m done with all the stuff I need to do, no sex or cuddle time for you, I’m going to bed, bye”. He’s stressed and exhausted and I know he has the right to say no even if he wasn’t but it’s so frustrating. He’s been saying no so much lately, the times we’ve done it he kind of just gave in. I just want to feel wanted and I don’t. I got new lingerie last week that I thought was cute that had embroidered butterflies on it and he was like “butterflies remind me of innocence” and “I gotta say, I don’t like this one” which f*cking hurt and then he said he was about to fall asleep so can we stop, we’ll do it in the morning. I said okay. Then he wouldn’t do it in the morning. Or the afternoon. I had to beg him for it in the evening. I’m just so sick of it. We’re in our 20s, this should not be a f*cking problem. We’re not even married and we don’t have kids, how the f*ck do we already have like no sex life? I’m just having a hard time. I bawled on the drive home. I think it’s made worse by the fact that I’m ovulating, my brain is wired to try to get sex right now so it’s harder to deal with the rejection (although I haven’t taken it terribly well the million other times he’s rejected me, I haven’t bawled while driving home before).

So yeah, not thriving.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty you aren't a bad mom for waiting and it's only waiting for 3 months. Hope his language explodes over the next few months :)

Ah yes prenatal visits actually ended up same as usual for me well other than wearing a mask. Children weren't allowed but I never brought V to my prenatal visits with S. DH was allowed but I only had him go to US appts. 

Shae I'm sorry you are going through a difficult time in your relationship. Do you feel like there is something more to things? Has he had anymore help with his depression? 


As for gas shortage. Yeah people around here are panic buying and therfore creating a shortage. Multiple gas stations without gas. I did fill up from about halfway as I was nervous I wouldn't be able to find gas when I needed it. Pipeline is back up so hopefully people will calm the f down. Gas prices jumped $0.20 and more because of things.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Pretty such a mom thing to do to use your child free day ti be ultra productive. It’s such a stress relief to not have the kids and get stuff done, but also why we’re always tired.

re speech, not a bad mom at all. You know your situation better. I have this conversation all the time because I’m really open with people about his ABA and speech. I get asked all the time why I decided to evaluate him. End of day, I wanted services. If I didn’t, I wouldn’t have fought to hell and back for them. So if you don’t want services, and everyone I talk to never does, then why give yourself the headache of the eval process?

re gas no shortage here in the sense of can’t find it BUT prices are up about 40c a gallon. Was about $3.80ish last month and this month it’s $4.40ish. Filled up my tank yesterday, wasn’t even technically empty but getting close. Nearly $55 :cry:

Shae I was going to ask how you are feeling emotionally being that this would be the first cycle since your iud was out that you haven’t had bd that could, in an unlikely but still plausible way, lead to a pregnancy. I just didn’t want to put emotions in your head, but I was a bit worried. Sex is one of the top five reasons people divorce though. So be careful. But also be sure to separate your true frustration vs baby hormones, which sounds like you recognize a lot of your feels are from o hormones. Hugs. Sorry though. Vent away here if it helps 

afm I’m in sex limbo too lol. TB didn’t finish last time he was here. I faked it because I felt bad. We had tossed out the idea of getting together tonight/tomorrow, but i propositioned him and he hasn’t replied. Which is usually how he gets when he’s overthinking things again. And I’m super in the pod because I’ve been doing some research on how to expand our living room horizons haha so I’ve got sex on the brain


----------



## shaescott

Flukes he’s on meds now but I think they may need to be increased, they’re just not cutting it. He’s got another issue that messes with his sex drive (don’t want to get into it) but it’s partially his own fault and he keeps choosing to make the issue continue/worsen so I get pissed about it considering he knows how high my sex drive is and he keeps messing his up. 

That’s a rough price jump. Hopefully things go back to normal ASAP.

Dobs I had O-5 but that’s quite unlikely. Except... my temp didn’t jump today like it was supposed to. I did read that OPKs are more reliable for timing of O, the sustained temp rise just confirms it and it’s possible for it to be off by a day. Hopefully that’s all it is and I didn’t just fail to ovulate. I’d be so pissed. 

Sorry about the limbo with the boy. :/


----------



## shaescott

In good news bad news today...

Good news, SO bought a new (used) car to replace his 220k mile Honda minivan that sounds and smells like an antique car. It’s his dream car, a Dodge Charger 5.7L V8 Hemi RWD. It’s like a muscle car but it’s a 4 door so it can accommodate car seats if need be, and it counts as a sedan for insurance purposes (so it’s way cheaper than a 2 door). Wish us luck with him learning how to use RWD in New England winters lol. 

Bad news, there was a wet area on the drivers side floor likely from a backed up sunroof drain hose, and he asked the dealership Wednesday to open up the area to let it dry so it wouldn’t grow mold. They didn’t. Now there’s mold, and he’s allergic. He just discovered this AFTER paying $14.5k for the car (which was actually a fair price considering all the bells and whistles it has). Worse comes to worst, MA has a good lemon law that if there’s anything seriously wrong you can return it within 30 days for a full refund. But we’d like to avoid that, so I’m getting up early tomorrow to go to his house and help him fully assess the issue and try to kill the mold before it gets worse. I’ve read vinegar is actually better than bleach because bleach only gets the top layer and vinegar penetrates well. If anyone has experienced car mold and has advice, please let me know.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yikes. I'm so sorry about the mold! That's absolutely insane that they didn't just air it out! Like come the eff on, how hard is it to roll down a couple windows?! I had a mold issue in my carpet because A likes to splash water and my bedroom carpet runs right up to the bathroom door. I didn't have a chance to dry it before it just smelled RANK. I think I ended up using a mold spray and doing an overnight baking soda then hit it with vinegar then went over it with a carpet cleaning solution then aired out the room for two days. It either worked or I've just gotten used to the smell HAHAHAHAAHAHAH

Re sex that is hard. I have no advice. Other than you really don't want to be fighting about sex for the rest of your lives, and it's only going to get more complicated post kids. So whatever you two need to do to come to a good solution and compromise, sooner is better. Hugs.

Re temp. That's odd but hopefully you get your clear rise tomorrow. I've also read about the temp jump being delayed depending on time of O.

Re gas it is what it is. I doubt it'll drop down even if things normalize. Just missing my prius right now hahahahah

Re TB he's working like 14 hour days and then he goes on a vacation, so despite my attempts to get properly laid before he leaves it looks like I'll be out of luck for a few weeks. SIGH lol and the other guy. I forgot what nickname I gave him. He resurfaced, and I just hit him with the 100% truth and this dude is like I really like you and I think you have great insight in what is going on and, if you want me to, I can wait for you to stop having feelings for this other guy. We can build our friendship first. And I'm like dbasuildasiubduasbdadusabjk why can't I spark with you?!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m honestly wondering if it’s going to do a slow rise after today’s temp. I know it’s a thing that can happen. I’ll just have to keep temping to find out. 
We ripped out the carpet on the affected side and it’s been thoroughly sprayed down with vinegar. Fingers crossed. 
Sorry about the nice guy with no spark :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope it works! How long do you think until you know for sure?

I could learn to love him. I know I would. But like... I don't see why I can't have the spark I have with TB but with a guy as nice as Nice Guy. Like TB is beyond just the toxic fear driven spark. And I know all the psychology says that lust/infatuation/sparks are not a good basis for relationships, cue all my exes as examples. And NG with his warm fire is really the way to go. Also he got major points because apparently my best friend, in her drunken state, was literally trying to get him to come over and DTD with me at her house. And he was like I'm not coming over there while she's drunk nor am I going to entertain this conversation with you. So as disappointed in my friend as I am that she tried to basically tried to you know what me out, I'm not shocked lol but kudos to him for being a good guy.

Cue rant: It's insane how in sync we are. It's like we imprinted on each other. Like when I move, he moves. It's like watching two people dance, but we're just synced in everything. Like literally I have time stands still, out of body experience. It's just this intense feeling of completeness and euphoria, and I honestly can't think of the last time I felt that way if ever. And of course there was boundary crossing with TB again. He says he expects work to go back to normal soon, and I'll be happy to see him back to his usual self with more time. And I'm like so the reason you said you just wanted casual whatevers is work, so are you trying to say we can go back to actual dating? Or are you just saying crap that pops up in your head without thinking about its implications? Obviously it's the latter. Idk. I'm glad that he came over and saw my table with like three bouquets of flowers, two jewelry boxes, and a box of chocolate and commented on it. I'm like DAMN STRAIGHT people love me! Lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae hope the vinegar works. Sorry they were so shady about things at the dealership.

Dobby, sorry you aren't getting that spark with NG.


----------



## shaescott

Dogs do you mean you’re in sync with The Boy or Nice Guy? Yeah you could learn to love him, but you shouldn’t start out not feeling anything toward him, if he feels like a friend and nothing more and there’s no attraction, it’s not fair to either of you to start something. You deserve someone you’ve got a mutual spark with, and so does he. However, if the issue is that there’s no butterflies but he makes you feel happy and safe and warm inside, I wouldn’t worry so much about the lack of butterflies. 

Re: timeline, honestly idk how we’d know the mold was actually dead. It’s not like the discoloration will just go away. It’s probably best long term to replace the whole carpeting but we’ll see what happens. 

Flueks thanks, they were really unwilling to negotiate, super annoying.


----------



## DobbyForever

Synced with TB. I just feel so drawn to him. And I told NG literally everything and how going out with him again isn’t fair to him. But he insists on waiting and trying. Which I get because I am everything he was looking for. But I know if I lean into him, no matter how safe and secure I would feel, if TB asked to see me I would want to see him. I’ve never cheated on someone before, but I know I’d dump NG for TB if given the choice. So dating him because I don’t have a choice to be with TB seems so cruel. Especially since I’m still sleeping with TB and we’re still boundary crossing. Idk. I didn’t outright tell NB that I’m still sleeping with TB. I hinted at it and I think maybe he got it. Idk. Such a tangled mess. But I’m actively having to tell myself I’m not in love with TB but I’m pretty sure I am


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ah okay. I was gonna say if you felt synced with NG maybe there’s potential there but no, if you know you would leave for TB (or anyone else) and/or you’re just not emotionally attached to him, it’s not fair to either of you. That poor man needs to stop waiting and find a woman who has a spark with him. Kinda reminds me of the sons “The Way I Loved You” by Taylor Swift about how her ex was wild but she loved him and felt stuff and her current bf is nice and polite and does everything right and she’s just not feeling anything for him at all.

FF gave me crosshairs for my gradual temp rise, yay!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay for crosshairs!!!!

Yeah. Honestly, I only want to be with TB. He’s the standard I measure everyone up to, and nobody is coming anywhere close. Basically TB is to me what I am to NG :rofl: :cry: I just feel like maybe God is testing me. Like here he has presented me with a toxic choice and a healthy choice, and I need to prove that I can make good choices before he sends me my prince. But obviously I’m not making good choices :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - He walks fine, can run, goes up stairs and even down stair pretty well. Climbs up on anything he can. So, ya, I'd say his mobility is good. lol
Sorry that you and SO are having sex drive issues. That makes me think of SO and me in our early 20's. I was always trying to bang and I got shot down a fair amount. He was pretty moody back then too. Like, male PMS or whatever. He's since admitted that he would sometimes get pissed off for no reason. So, probably just his hormones still sorting themselves out. Hopefully uping your SO's meds will help. And, of course, discussing where to go from here.
That sucks about he mold. Hopefully you got it all and he can enjoy his dream car.

Dobby - I used to listen to LoveLine years ago and, on several occasions, I heard Dr. Drew tell someone their "picker" was broken. Like, they would get into bad relationship after bad relationship cuz some trauma in their past was drawing them to the wrong people. I get wanting to feel a spark, but all of us want you to with a good guy so bad. NB sounds sweet and respectable and not deterred by your past. I feel like you owe it to yourself to give this a shot. And you never know. He may be amazing in bed and make you forget who TB even is. lol. Just my 2 cents.

AFM, AF showed up yesterday. FX this'll be my 2nd or 3rd last cycle until I get pg. :)
Had another productive day today. Got the tires swapped on the car and, when I got home, I was just gonna move a couple things to make some space in the garage. Next thing I know, I've been in there for over an hour, moved a couple shelving units from one side to another, organized some things, packed stuff into boxes, and now there's a lot more open floor space. I'm slightly fighting to keep my eyes open. lol
I also ordered some stickers that look like tiles from an online store and they arrived on Thursday, so I spent most of the night applying them in the kitchen and it looks so much better. Still a crappy kitchen that needs a reno, but at least it's a little nicer to look at for now. :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I agree with Pretty that some people have a tendency to choose toxic people or get into relationships that won’t be healthy and it’s a pattern. I know someone who’s had a bunch of toxic relationships and is now in one with someone who treats her well and it kinda makes her uncomfortable because she’s so used to the toxic behavior that it’s almost comforting in a weird way. I don’t know that you should try things with NG if you have zero interest but it’s possible you have no interest because he’s not toxic.

Pretty it’s good to know we’re not alone with this issue, thank you. I’m glad you were able to be so productive. Those tile stickers look awesome, I didn’t know that was a thing! I might have to try that.

AFM crazy tired so going to bed, night


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that’s great that you got more stuff done! And I absolutely love that you’re just a couple cycles from trying! Love the tile! I didn’t know that was a thing until I moved in here. The previous owner had some up. Unfortunately they put theirs up to hide some drywall damage while selling but I finally got that fixed. 

Oh my picker is definitely off lol for a multitude of reasons. It’s been off since college, and a topic of many a therapy sessions for over a decade. I can put up with him being a workaholic over the other compromises I have to make for other people. Like honestly the only thing wrong is that he won’t commit to dating me. Pretty big thing to be wrong though lol. He’s not a bad guy, he’s just not ready to be dating. Like if he was awful, it’d be so easy to just up and go. Or if he didn’t come over and so clearly have feelings. Last time he actually told me he missed me. Not the sex. Me. Idk. I’m clearly not ready to let him go though :rofl:

the issue with NG is I don’t know if I’m pushing him away because I don’t like him, he treats me well which makes me uncomfortable because everyone sh*ts on me all the time, because I’m head over heels for TB, or it’s that I don’t really find him attractive. I do know if I date him it’s entirely to fill a void for the emotional connection I don’t get to have with TB. I also worry that I’d date him for A. I know he would be the type of guy to adopt A and treat him like a biological child. But I don’t want to end up miserable like my mom. Granted my stepdad is an also kind of an a** but idk. NG would be an endgame. And I don’t want to be in the endgame with him =\. It’s like why would I want Hawkeye when I can have Vision? Even if neither of them are Captain America. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks for putting up with my essays. It helps me process my thoughts to write them. I appreciate y’all listening but also caring enough about me to root for the good guy in this <3


----------



## shaescott

Dobs well there’s not much you can do if you know in your heart you don’t want NG to be endgame. He’d want to be endgame, and he deserves someone who wants to be endgame with him too. Yes, he’d be a great partner and a great stepdad to A, but connection really matters, and the other good things can’t override a lack of connection. I’d definitely pick Vision over Hawkeye, but I’d prefer to hold out for my Captain America if I had no feelings for Vision. Steve Rogers is endgame. Also I process things with my essays too, don’t worry, your essays aren’t nearly as long as mine :rofl:

AFM yesterday my mom said it was fine to start seriously looking for a bed frame now (we’re just waiting for all other furniture until a lease is signed) and I found a solid oak platform bed on FB Marketplace for $70, the cheap wood platform beds start at $300 new so I thought it was a great deal. It has slats so it shouldn’t need a box spring or anything. Smoke free home and everything. So I contacted the guy yesterday afternoon and we ended up going to pick it up at 4 pm lol, so now I have a bed frame. Yay! Less yay: all the apartments that went for $1500 or less are no longer listed so I get to pay $1700 a month for a 2Bd1Bth in an area where the minimum wage is $7.25. Fun. If it was an area where the wages matched I’d be less annoyed about it. 

Car update: we may have been mistaken about it being mold. It was soaked and discolored blue and yellow so we just assumed it was but there were no splotchy mold patterns the way you normally see them, I didn’t see anything like that at all. Also SO is allergic and he didn’t get stuffy in the car at all, he normally gets stuffy crazy fast. So we’re thinking we can just dry it out and put it back in and everything should be fine.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I would take Thor over any of them. Even with the belly. Always preferred a keg over a 6-pack. ;) lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae great score with the bed! Sorry about the apartment situation. Hopefully you won’t be working for min wage though. And that’s so crazy! Our in n out (fast food burger place) pays $18/hour and offers benefits. But I don’t know what 2b1ba apartments go for round these parts. Any who you’ll have two incomes and hopefully you both can get more than min.

haha Pretty I agree. But analogy wise I was going for my prince showing up and shocking everyone with his worthiness lol. I’d take Thor over Cap too haha. I like the look of a six pack but they’re so hard and blah it’s like doing it with a statue. No thanks.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs no I definitely won’t be working for minimum wage lol, though SO may be. In that town they tend to pay a bit higher because it’s so close to the MA border and it’s $13.50 in MA so nobody would work in southern NH for $7.25. But my issue is how do people without degrees or trades who have to work minimum wage jobs afford rent? It’s going to be tight for me if I work 40 hours a week so I don’t know how they survive. 

Personally not into Thor with the potbelly lol, though I care much more about personality than appearance (as long as they’re not butt ugly, which sounds shallow but we all do it). Steve Rogers is just the ultimate man to me, he’s kind and polite and brave and will sacrifice himself to save others, etc. Thor is a bit... arrogant? Idk. SO has never had a six pack although he’s been going to the gym and his arm muscles are definitely increasing. He’s got IBS so he’s probably doomed to be bloated forever :rofl: but I don’t mind, I get bloated a lot too. And he’s not too hard so more comfy to cuddle :)


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s great SO is hitting the gym. My therapists are always like exercise! It’ll make you happy! r_r. Hopefully it’s helping with his mood

me and my damaged picker looove depressed Thor lol. Mostly cuz he’s such relatable feels. But definitely he’s arrogant lol I think he gets better but meh. I’d probably marry Bruce though. Nice guy, super smart, adorable.

im so tired but I can’t nap. I finally converted A’s toddler bed to the full size bed. Just need to find replacements for two missing screws and tomorrow hoping to buy his mattress. A bit annoyed though because as it turns out he will need a box spring ugh


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah he’s very into the idea of getting fit and stuff. It’s really important to him that we set a good example for our future kids of eating healthy and exercising regularly so that it’s natural to them, he’s been talking about this lately. However I do worry about him getting too obsessive over it, I don’t want my kids to obsess over calories or their weight, it’s not healthy. Today he was like “not to be rude, but your metabolism is slowing down, your stomach was flat in high school and now it’s not” and I was like bitch saying “not to be rude” doesn’t make it not rude. He was saying it to point out that I can’t rely on my fast metabolism to keep me skinny, I need to work out and eat healthy. But I was still unamused. 

That’s so nice about the full sized bed. I have a full XL and so much room!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and yeah I don't know how all of my friends and family make it work. Like my cousin works at a fairly low paying job, she only has her high school diploma. But they have like six kids?! Hopefully the job/rent situation works out.

Re the metabolism comment yikes. Like I get what he's trying to say but yikes. I'm still getting over my ex's comments about my body, so I don't like when guys make any comments about a body. Especially when it's like sure you can put on a few pounds as you develop into your womanly body and changes in metabolism, but unless you're getting overweight to a point then there's no reason for him to say anything. And like you said, you don't want him saying those kinds of things to a child.

$400 for this mattress and box spring, and I didn't even buy a nice one. Literally bought the cheapest option available. Like I so do not have $400 dshauidabsdbsa it was on sale too and delivery was free. $150 for the mattress, $199 for the box spring, and then tax. UGH


----------



## DobbyForever

Random thoughts re donor. 

So. If I want to be due around Spring Break, I would need to conceive July. That would work out well because after Spring Break there are only 30 days of school. I'm allowed mat leave for 45 school days. Next year, I will have 32 sick pay days. The nice thing about it is I only have two days to work more than my mom (she is out Friday 6/3 and I'm out Tuesday 6/7). So I may even go back for the last two days of school LOL because we always do super early release and get out at noon. And then when I go back in fall, I would get an additional 10 days if I ever need to call out. That was hard with A because I went back to work the same school year, I had no sick days for when he was sick/hospitalized AND I was on deferred pay for most of my leave. At least next year, I would have enough sick days to cover the whole mat leave and get my full paycheck.

Now the part where it gets interesting. Because I would be doing this alone, I don't have much wiggle room for EDD. So realistically I can only try during the month of July. I want baby 2 before I'm 35, so I'm kind of wondering if I would only try literally 1-2 cycles a year if I want to just toss the towel in now with men and bcp. Like I could just stop DTD or use condoms.

Just musing aloud lol. I'm slowly desensitizing my family to the idea of me getting a donor though. They're still not happy, but they at least accept that I want a second child and would regret not having one. They're just hoping I wait until closer to 35 because I can't afford daycare lol.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah he’s always been super nice whenever I complain about my body, when I complained about my stomach a few weeks ago he was like “no it’s fine you’re beautiful” so I think his intention was more “hey this is bothering you lately and I think it’s caused by this and you can do this about it” but the way he said it was just a poor choice of words I think. I told him I don’t want him to make any negative comments about my body unless I’m like 200+ pounds (excluding during pregnancy and nursing, he can’t say shit at all during that time), which I doubt will happen because I’m still slim. My weight has been fluctuating between 132-138 for the past few years now, so it would take a lot for my metabolism to change so much that I would be 200 pounds, especially considering the fact that I’m super sedentary and eat like crap and I haven’t packed on the pounds. I really think my stomach is just a mix of that 20s growth spurt women have where their body develops a more womanly shape and poor eating habits. I only gained 10 pounds after high school. If I was 200 pounds then he can gently bring it up that I’m not being healthy and it’s harming my energy levels and increasing my risk of health issues. He said he’s in agreement with not bringing it up unless it’s that kind of situation (after he’d made the comment and I got upset).

Re: mattresses etc I just bought a bunkie board instead of a box spring yesterday, it was on sale for $64 instead of $100 like usual, it’s just a bunch of slats for support, it doesn’t add height. I realized the slats of the bed frame were a bit too far apart for adequate support of a foam bed.

Re: donor timing, that’s rough. I hope you can figure out something that’ll work for you. It took you a while to conceive A didn’t it? Or was that just due to your ex being on and off about unprotected BD?


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yeah it's so hard because phrasing in those moments with those sensitive topics is so important. But bright side at least this happened now, so he knows to be more careful with his word choice next time if there is a next time. I mean honestly enjoy it now lol. I miss those days haha. At least if you do ever decide to be more active, it sounds like something the two of you could potentially do together. You can be that annoying cute couple I see jogging together/riding bikes/ hiking lol. It's only annoying cuz I want it hahahaha

Oooo I saw a board like that, similar price because this place is also having a sale rn. I just couldn't bring myself to do it because this is for A's bed and the kid will jump on the bed while singing five little monkeys hahaha like clearly kid you missed the memo of the story

His frame is converted from his crib. I'm a bit worried about height but he's been fine on my bed. I got a low boxspring 5" and his mattress is 8". The 9" box would have made for a better height compared to the frame, but I just could not live with him being that high off the ground. So I'm hoping it's not too much of an eyesore.

It took about 7 cycles with A. It was a mix of my ex being wishy washy (which should have been a red flag but add that to the list of things I ignored lol) and my pcos. It is a worry for me because after A, my period took like a year after I stopped pumping to come back. And even then it was all over the place. It got better once I lost the baby weight, but even then it's still anywhere from 25-32 days. So I would want time off bcp to let my body sort out. And part of me is like well if you try once in July and it doesn't take then you leave it be until next year. And if it doesn't take then, you leave it be another year. And if it doesn't take then, I can look into trying extra cycles because at that point I should be in a slightly better financial situation.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs we started being the annoying couple who hikes last summer :rofl: but we only hike during summer because it gets cold on top of mountains. The mountain we like has lots of tree cover so it’s easier to stay cool, we did one state park without much cover and I had to tap out, I just can’t handle the heat so I felt like I was dying a bit. We could definitely work out together but honestly he goes to a private locally owns gym that’s super conservative and actually encourages people to not wear masks which freaks me out. At least until my dad and sister are two weeks out from their second shot (which is soon), I don’t really want to be around lots of maskless people. I go to planet fitness. When we move I’m not sure what we’ll do but I’m paying for planet fitness and I can bring a guest free unlimited times so if we commit to going together then we could do that, he just is used to using free barbells, not smith machines, so that’s an issue. Eventually hopefully we’ll switch to a locally owned gym that has legit barbells but right now they’re pretty intimidating for me because I can’t squat a standard barbell with no weights, it’s 45 pounds, I tried once and almost couldn’t get back up. Maybe if I can get stronger at planet fitness to the point where I’ll be able to use those, then I’ll switch.

Re: the box spring, were you scared he’d break the slats of a bunkie board? That’s so funny that he sings that song while jumping on the bed. It reminds me of a when I was a kid and watched Bear in the Big Blue House because that was the first time I heard it, I think. Those shadow puppet people were creepy af though.

Re: height, I thought about a box spring to increase the height of the bed because the platform bed where the mattress sits is only 10 inches off the ground. However, I plan on getting a 12 inch mattress and that’ll be 22 inches, and I measured my sister’s bed and it’s 23 with the mattress, and I don’t think hers is too low. So I decided to go with the cheaper bunkie board. As long as I don’t have to squat lower than parallel to my knees to sit down, I should be fine. My current bed is 26-27 inches so it may be a bit of an adjustment but oh well, add that to the list of changes I’ll need to get used to.

Re: conceiving A, ah I see. We all ignore red flags, maybe partially because nobody is perfect so anyone could have some kind of red flag behavior, and that doesn’t automatically make them toxic or unsafe. When you’re in that situation it can be hard to distinguish between imperfections and truly toxic behavior. It doesn’t matter how many people tell you it’s bad (like us over the years), you have to realize and decide that for yourself, that it’s too much to be acceptable. Some people never do, but you did. Give yourself grace.
I hope your cycles decide to regulate soon. If not, hopefully you can work around that. Mine are still not regular and this is cycle 4 off of the IUD. Maybe they never will be. Hard to know. Anyway, seems like a decent plan to only TTC in July until you’re in a better financial situation. 

AFM I got some clothes I ordered in the mail yesterday and I realized that uh... I do need to work on my bloating tendency because I looked like I was in the 2nd trimester in some of those dresses. I blurted my face just in case someone who knows me sees the pic and they think it’s a legit baby bump lol

I had actually eaten healthy yesterday so I guess I just get bloated in general. Maybe I should go back to taking digestive enzymes to assist in reducing bloat.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh wow! That’s interesting that they actively encourage it, especially when people will be all breathing hard and heavy. Hopefully he continues to stay safe, and definitely feels much better once everyone in the fam has that second shot. And awww I mean I hate gyms but plenty of other ways to be active together. That’s so funny to me that you have to consider weather for hiking. I’m so Californian.

dude. The shadow puppets are hella freaky. And yeah just afraid he’d break it. His new thing is this like ground pound thing. So nope lol

for sure. I try not to be hard on myself because he really did slowly and systemically break me down, I’m just glad having A and protective mom mode really snapped me out of it. I don’t think my cycles will regulate, but hopefully consistent enough because gosh these vials and gender wash are expensive! I’d hate to insem and then not O! I do hope that your cycles regulate though:(. It’s not fun having them be wonky esp if you’re tracking O. The headaches

oooo does that help? I also bloat like crazy no matter what I eat. I usually just don’t care but sometimes I’m trying to look cute lol. And blur away. It’s the internet. You don’t owe us your face or an explanation. <3

afm still just struggling to keep up with work. About to catch a nap. Speech got moved to tomorrow. I should put laundry away but I am so freaking tired :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

In other news, talked to a mortgage agent and I may actually qualify for a loan up to 700k. So with a down payment of 200k, I can look to buy a place for 900k. There’s a super cute 2 bed/ 2 bath house in my childhood neighborhood that just went up yesterday listed at 888. There’s no way I’d get it especially with both a loan and selling contingency in this market. And it’ll probably end up going over list anyway. But my mom said I can move into her place while I sell/buy. So I’m going to at least start the preapproval process. Go from there. But it’s definitely a “do you want the house or the baby?” situation lol


----------



## shaescott

Advanced warning: I am a bit tipsy while typing this

Dobs lol I forget that people in other places don’t really have 4 seasons like we do in New England. But yes, we can’t go during winter. Not only would it be like 20-30 degrees out, trying to hike up ice covered rock does not sound like my idea of a good (or safe) time. It only stayed consistently in the 70s starting this week, previously this spring it’s been 1-2 days in the 70s and then back down to the 50s. But my god, I swear the pollen is so much worse this year. I’m taking Flonase and I have been for like 2 weeks, and I’m still having some symptoms break through. Especially itchy eyes.

Im glad to hear that you’re trying not to be hard on yourself. I’m also very glad that your mom mode kicked in in this situation.

I would reply more but my brain is drunk and trunk to fall asleep di

Morning edit: it seems I fell asleep before hitting post. Love that for me.


----------



## shaescott

Continued reply:

Dobs honestly I don’t know if the digestive aid helps, I didn’t use it enough, but apparently it works for some people. Though considering how much time I’ve spent on the toilet today, that big bloat belly may have also been big poop belly :rofl: I hadn’t been going much lately, so makes sense. 

I’m sorry you’re struggling with work. Have they said anything about next year being remote or not? I feel like you might have mentioned that already but I can’t remember. 

Do you own the condo or rent? If rent, I’d say definitely go for the house. But if you own it, idk, is there a specific reason you want a house instead?

AFM not a ton going on here. We (SO and I) put the new (used) car back together (aka the carpet and front seat and inner trim went back in), took us a good few hours. He finally got the license plates and registration so he got to drive it yesterday. 

I’m still waiting for the Board of Nursing to authorize me to take the NCLEX. I sent in all my paperwork last week so hopefully that process goes relatively quickly. 

It looks like SO and I may have a roommate when we get an apartment. One of his friends really wants to move to that area and can’t afford rent alone, so he asked if we’d consider renting a 2+ bedroom with him and splitting the rent and utilities etc 3 ways. SO was crazy stressed about the money thing and previously didn’t want to talk about it because it stressed him out so much but it seems the idea of having another person help pay rent has made him considerably less stressed. The friend is a pretty quiet guy, SO has known him since middle school, he’s nice, says he isn’t messy and is happy to help with cleaning/upkeep of the apartment. If we run into issues we may have to set some rules, like “please don’t have your loud friend over all the time or when I’m sleeping” but otherwise things seem okay. I’m a little sad that I won’t be able to walk around naked in my own apartment :rofl: but to reduce the financial strain, I think it’s probably worth it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae omf you’re funny gave to respond later because through a series of atypical and bizarre events, this lady backed up into my car. Really sore in my back and neck so at the doctor getting it checked out


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oh geez, I hope it’s just some harmless soreness and you’re totally okay. I also hope that lady has insurance and they pay for all the damages.

AFM I weighed myself today and I’m now pushing 140 with clothes on, 139.8 naked. I ate a good amount over the past few days but yikes. Idk how to motivate myself to go to the gym though, because it’s 20 minutes away. There’s nothing closer that’s nearly as cheap. Looking at my stomach makes me want to go in general, but I don’t want to encourage negative self talk and negative body image, so I don’t really want to use that as a motivator. Any tips appreciated.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. My back is still super sure, but it’s just typical post collision spasm. I would take a muscle relaxer today but I want to go to an open house with my mom. Maybe after. This is what I get for trying to be nice and get donuts for my coworkers. I sent everything to my stepdad though, and he’s going to handle them. Last time someone drove into me, he got me like 3.5k? I don’t feel bad cuz the insurance company pays it. But this was like whether she pays or her insurance, it’s absolutely ridiculous that she hit me and at the speed she was backing up like who slams on their accelerator to back up?! I’m clearly still pissed lol.

Re motivation. I got nothing. I’d say bright side summer is here, so hopefully it’s nice enough to walk and hike. What made a huge difference for me was walking my dogs just 20-30m every day. There’s also this fun thing my girlfriends and I do together. 30 day challenge. It’s like guns, buns, and abs. You do it each month. Only takes about 5-10 a day and you can break it into sets or just fit it into your day. I usually do it in the morning otherwise I lose motivation. If you want at home workouts (be it everything from no equipment to minimal to a cycle bike) honestly the Peloton app has a wide range of workouts. And even though the teachers won’t necessarily talk to you (they do shoutouts for milestones in a live class) it’s still motivating and you can see the playlist/choose classes with music you enjoy. I think the app runs $16/month? They probably do a free trial. 

one important thing I learned is that it’s ok to eat healthy or workout because you want to change your look. As long as you’re not aiming for an unhealthy standard with unhealthy behavior and not doing it for anybody but yourself. I’m sure you look great, but I’m not living in your body. If you know what I mean.

re roommate I know a lot of young couples who have a roommate. Usually they ditch them once their finances are better or they get married/have kids. Because at some point you have to accept that you are building your lives and your family, and everyone stresses about money. But it could be a great stepping stone to help you ease into that new stage of life without the added pressure of making rent. Ultimately, I know you two will make whatever decision works best. Plus at least the roommate wouldn’t be a stranger. Although that could be a perk or a downfall lol depends on the guy 

yay for getting the car back together! Hopefully you get news from the nursing board soon.

we’re supposed to go fully back in the fall. I’ll believe it when I see it lol. The district is trying to get students 12-18 vaccinated before then and with Pfizer trying to get it approved 2 and up by sept i have a feeling we will go fully in person. They are going to offer a learning academy, but idk how they choose teachers for it. And I think I’ll just go back to work anyway.

I own my condo. I have neighbors on both sides. They aren’t obnoxious, but I hate that I can hear them. I don’t have a yard, which is hard on A and the dogs. The $400/month in hoa fees for a crappy hoa that does nothing. Even though the house I’m looking at is a down size in bedrooms, it is an upgrade because we’d have a yard and A and I wouldn’t have to share a bath. It’s also just down he street from my job. So A’s neighborhood school is rated higher and closer to my work (our current school is 3/10 and up the hill opposite from work). But being so close I think will help make the case for him to go to my site. It’s easy access to the freeway I take to get to my mom’s, so it’d cut that travel time by about 10-15m. So even though we live in different cities, she could pick A up every day after school (we only have half day kinder) and take him to my house because it’d be single story/the dogs could be in the side yard. Then she could drive home (it’s counter commute). The only downside is I know this neighborhood. It’s not amazing but I know what to expect. That neighborhood I haven’t lived in since I was a child and it’s definitely on the border of sketch city. Usually sketch city doesn’t pour into this community because of the way it’s designed (kind of like how East Palo Alto issues tend to not flow into Palo Alto). Also, I’ve built about 200-250k in equity in my condo over five years. So the idea of going back to no equity and starting over is scary.

work is just typical f* report cards are due the year is ending stuff. I’m not working this summer because they still aren’t finding gen Ed summer school. 12 school days left, going to do my report cards next weekend.

oh TB texted me last night and said he misses me haha


----------



## DobbyForever

I think the best thing with motivating is to pick one small exercise and commit to it? Versus seeing the huge overall goal of one I have to change this this and this?

but honestly nothing motivated me until my heart rate went up lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah I generally back up slowly at least at first to check for other cars if I can’t see all my sides. That was dumb of her. 

I’m concerned about using aesthetic motivation because of my history of body dysmorphia and eating disorder, working out and barely eating to make myself lose weight until I was very obviously underweight, because I saw myself as fat. I suppose I could avoid that by aiming for a lean muscular physique (not bulky though) rather than just skinny. I quite like the butt I’ve gained since gaining some weight, and I don’t want to lose fat and lose it really, but if I can replace it with muscle I’m down for that. 

I swear to God HOAs are the bane of everyone’s existence. A house with a backyard and better school sounds pretty good. 

Oh lord The Boy *shakes head*


----------



## shaescott

Oh also re: roommate, yeah it definitely wouldn’t be forever. Eventually we’ll want to buy a house and start a family.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah that’s hard. But I think focusing on it being about building muscle tone vs skinny/fat is a great mindset.

And yuuup HOAs suck. bad drivers suck too

sounds like a good plan! Is the increase in price on a two bedroom though going to be worth it split three ways vs a 1 bedroom or studio split two?

So apparently new rule is I am tax exempt up to 250k profit regardless of whether I buy or not, so i wouldn’t be as stressed to find a place within the tax year or if in a year or two I find a guy and we want to look for something in the 1.5-2 mil range cuz I could just hang on the the money. My mom and brother and I are having dinner tonight to talk about maybe me moving into where he is now since he’s going to go live with my mom. Just stressing out because I have to register A for kinder in a year. A perk of moving to my mom’s duplex is that I could potentially lie and use her address to register A for school in a really good district hahaha and I wouldn’t have to worry about needing someone to drive across the bay to pick him up/after school programs/what to do if I can’t get him in my school. But I did also finally start decorating my house so I don’t completely hate it anymore lol. I just don’t know what to do.

Yeah he’s on vk with his friends so part of me is like it’s cute cuz he’s texting me 100% just cause vs trying to get laid lol. That’s be another benefit to moving to the duplex, it’s literally a town over from him. Butttt downside the bedrooms share a wall and it’s so small that we could never have loud bd lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs we were actually looking at getting a 2 bedroom before for extra space lol (SO is an introvert), so if I could find a 3 bedroom that would be awesome but they’re harder to find, so it would only be if it was a similar price to the 2 bedroom and if we could actually find one. The price increase isn’t very much, we’d definitely still save money having the roommate. 

I’m sorry about the house dilemma. I hope you and your mom and brother can work out a good plan! The shared wall thing is unfortunate haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo nice! Well hopefully you can snag a 3 bedroom. If not, I’m sure you can make a 2 bedroom work :)

it’s a good problem to have though. I feel really fortunate that I can have these options because I know not everyone does. Just boils down to
1. Stay put and reassess next spring 
2. Sell and try to buy a small home
3. Sell, move to the duplex, and hang onto the cash
4. Move to the duplex and rent out my place 

The pressure being now is a fantastic time to sell in my area. My house is back up in value to pre pandemic and houses are selling like mad. So if I choose any plan that involves selling then I should make that move now. I just want to do right by A. He is so all about running around and being outdoors.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Just caught up on several days worth of posts and I'm tired, so I'm gonna to my best to remember everything and reply.

shae - FX things go smoothly with the roommate while you're all cohabitating. Maybe put a chain lock on the front door and lock it when you know he'll be out of the house for a bit, so you and SO can have naked cuddles on the couch? lol. Don't really have that issue with me and SO. I have zero interest in being nude except to shower and I literally haven't seen SO shirtless in at least 8 years.
Re: motivation. Can't really help you there, BUT I read something online a while ago about a girl who whenever she thought something negative about herself, imagined it was Trump saying it and was all "Oh, ya? Well, you dunno what the hell you're talking about. I'm awesome." It's worth a try, I guess. And I feel you one not wanting to be out exercising when it's cold. Thank God it's gotten nice and warm here too. Alex can actually get out on his bike without needing mittens and a jacket. Hopefully you and SO can figure out a gym groove that works for you both.

Dobby - Wow, definitely lots to consider. Debatably, owning proper is always a good thing. And when you have kids and dogs, yard space is definitely a plus. I hope the discussion with your mom and bro goes well and you all figure out the best situation for everyone.
Do you have time to get off the BCP, get a donor, and TTC this July, or will your first attempt be next year? That sucks that it took so long for A, but all it takes is one good day in one good cycle and you'll get a LO in just 9 months. Keeping my FX for a speedy conception for you. :)

AFM, SO has used "if" again a few times when talking about baby #3. I think it's just his way of processing the situation though. Cuz he'll say "If we have a third..." and then start talking about a larger SUV he's looked into, or who's gonna room with who, and why it's better to have the baby in our room to start cuz of where the sun hits the house in the morning. Like, he'll never say "I want to have another baby", but the fact that he's bringing it up and we're discussing ideas is really good for him.
In other news, due to a couple positives and the variants and an abundance of caution, the kids' daycare decided to close for 2 weeks. SO picked them up at 2:30 this past Wednesday and the centre won't open again until June 3rd, at the earliest. No one in their classes are positive, so that means I don't have to stay home from work. Luckily, SO is usually not so busy in the mornings, so he can watch them while working and my mom comes by around noon for naps and until I get home. Another tiny saving grace is that it's a long weekend here this weekend, so they only need to be watched for 9 days instead of 10 (2 days on, 3 days off, 4 days on, 2 days off, 3 days on). My province is also talking about lifting restrictions slowly. Really hoping we'll be allowed to have 25 people in outdoor gatherings by Alex's BDay.
Lastly, I've really getting into organizing things (mainly in the kitchen), like in The Home Edit. I picked up a couple plastic 18-egg holders from Kitchen Stuff Plus today and already love them, so I just put in an order for another $120 worth of stuff I'll be picking up in store tomorrow. I'm crazy. lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ah yes I’ve heard it’s a seller’s market these days. I hope you can give A that big yard to run around in.

Pretty I think we’ll just stick to the bedroom, but we’re very used to being naked around each other. We both sleep naked. Whenever I think “meh I could leave on my underwear” I’m like “crap I need to temp vaginally, nevermind” :rofl: I prefer minimal to absent clothing while sleeping though, it just gets bunched up in annoying places and makes it harder for me to fall asleep. Our routine at my house at bedtime is go to my bedroom, immediately take off all clothes, climb into bed. It’s the first thing we do when we get in there, whether we’re actually going to sleep right away or not. It’s habit at this point. It’s just comfortable and makes us feel physically closer. I don’t feel the need to walk around naked in general, I just am used to walking around my house in a bra and underwear cuz the only man around is my dad and he doesn’t care as long as we’re (as in my sister and I) not naked lol. During hot summer days he’ll walk around shirtless if need be, although the AC we got last summer has reduced the need for that. I feel like Americans are usually much more conservative about modesty than that but I’ve been at SO’s house and seen his 19 year old brother walking around just in briefs, fully aware that I’m in the house. Once he walked into the kitchen and his dad was like “uh Shae’s here” and he was like “okay? She’s been around for like a decade, I don’t care anymore” :rofl:

That’s hilarious (and creative) about the imagining Trump is saying it :rofl: I can just imagine swapping it into his voice and being like “you sound ridiculous”.

How warm has it been up there lately? The past few days have been pretty warm here, yesterday it got up to 88 (31 C) which is insane, today it’ll be 86 (30 C). I hate that level of heat, give me 70 (21 C) and partly cloudy any day (even at 70 a super sunny day can be hell, my graduation day was and we were sweating our butts off in the sun), but once it hits 80 (27 C) I’m out, I’m sitting next to an AC. Last summer I had to go to an outdoor masked event and it was like 86 degrees, and it was so hot and humid that having the mask on felt like I was suffocating, it was like I had a cloud in my mask from the moisture, I had to leave a bit early because I felt so crappy. Next week we get a cooling off period where it’ll go down to a high of 63 (17 C) for a day but it’ll creep back up pretty past in the ensuing days. If not for the expected rain on the 63 degree day, I’d say that would be a perfect day for a long outdoor walk, since I get overheated easily.

Re: gym groove, I brought SO to my gym (planet fitness) yesterday and he hated it because it’s all machines and dumbbells, there’s no free barbells at all so it’s isolated exercise, no stabilization muscles being used. I use the smith machine for squats and stuff but I know it’s not as effective as a free barbell. However I did leg day yesterday with the smith machine and a few machines like the leg press, and as soon as I woke up this morning I could feel my legs lol, it was definitely effective in that way.

It really sounds to me like your SO is actively planning for the high likelihood of another baby. I deal with things similarly I think, when I know there’s something coming up that makes me nervous (though isn’t bad), I plan excessively. I’ve been planning excessively for getting an apartment. Getting an apartment is a good thing and I’m excited about it, but it’s also financially stressful, so I’ve got a whole spreadsheet listing things I’ll need to buy and monthly expected costs. I also have a bunch of saved apartment complexes on a realtor app. I found a 3 bed 1 bath for only $1500 which in that area isn’t bad at all, and a 2 bed 2 bath for like $1300. Having a master bathroom would be f*cking awesome, I wouldn’t have to put on clothes to go pee in the middle of the night. Anyway, back to your SO. If he reacts the way I do, he may actually be excited and looking forward to another baby, or at the very least okay with it/accepting of it. I wish my SO did more planning in advance lol, he tends to put off those things until he already needs to have a plan.

Re: COVID closure oof I’m sorry, I’m glad your SO is able to watch the boys and it’ll all work out. Here in MA (a liberal state, for reference) the governor is ending all closures and lifting the mask mandate except for in schools and healthcare settings on May 29th.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good for you for being so comfortable in your own skin. I'm north of 200lbs right now, so don't no one wanna see any of this without clothes. lol

That's too bad SO isn't a fan of your gym. The gym I used to go to has machines, free weights, barbells, the whole shebang. I kinda miss it, but I can't justify the cost and/or time away from the kids. And I don't want to give up what little free time I have when they're sleeping. Maybe when they're older, I can have a better work/life/exercise balance. But for now, I'll just need to rely on work and walks. 

My SO isn't always the best planner either, but like I said, all this talk is good. I was gonna ask him yesterday if he was saying IF cuz he doubted my fertility, but Alex was beckoning me to the bathroom to wipe his butt. Such a glorious life I lead. lol

Ya, the closure sucks, but were making it work. Thousands of people are getting vaxxed everyday, so hopefully the end of all this is in sight for us. 

Here's what we can expect for today and the next several days. It got real hot real quick for May. Looks like it'll cool of a little next week, but those high temps are fairly average for the middle of summer.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty lol @ glorious life. 

We’re set to open fully in MA a week before we’re expected to hit 75% of adults in MA fully vaccinated. We started off rocky but now we’re doing really well with getting people vaccinated quickly. In comparison, NH started off strong but their overall rates now are subpar compared to MA. My whole family is now fully vaccinated, including my 16 year old sister. 

It appears we’ve got a similar range of temps going on.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Must be nice. We're supposed to be enter stage 1 (below) on June 14th and they're hoping we'll only need to be in each stage for about 21 days before moving to the next. 

So, I picked my Kitchen Stuff Plus order and I love it. Under my kitchen sink looks so much better, the pop can dispenser is so cute and useful. Also picked up some berry storage containers and cute lunch bags for each kid (though Matthew won't need his for another 2 years, lol). You know you're old when storage stuff makes you super happy. lol

In other news, MIL has decided to gift us with some really nice patio furniture. It's been ordered and should arrive in a few weeks. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gonna try my best... just took another muscle relaxer. The pain is so f********* :cry:

Pretty so sorry about the closure but that’s really awesome that you have all worked out a system. That’s some great teamwork! I think the if is just a guy brain thing. We see pregnancy as a when but they see it as if. He’s clearly got it on the brain and making plans. Sounds to me like it is really a when in his mind. And it does make it less of a scary thing. I’m doing the same like if I get pregnant in July of this year, this is what I’d do. If that makes sense.

and yikes! It’s jumping back and forth here between like 65 and 75. Which is annoying. Sometimes I’ll check it so I can dress A and it will predict 62 but then it ends up being close to 80 ffs. Temperamental weather much?

Shae LOL I used to love pantless days or shirtless days. Dunno that I’ve walked around nude. Ironically my bro just did a towel and asked his twin’s gf to fetch him clothes today after the twin specifically told him to not be naked cuz his gf was over. Bro claimed he had a towel and therefore was not naked. Lol. My brothers walk around in boxers. It annoys me but whatever. Do you get up at night? You could just hang a robe by the door or somewhere to toss over if you’re getting something at night but still want to sleep naked. I’ve slept naked with my bf with a roomie before. But yeah you couldn’t really just waltz around all day lol unless you know he’s like out out.

It does stink but I get it re gym. Planet fitness is a more laid back, casual situation. But plenty of other things to do.

re house and baby. Went to the open house and it’s not for me. The neighbors have their political views all over their house, and they don’t align with mine. Plus what I have to give up for what I’m gaining isn’t worth it. Owning is always best but I thought the tax law said I’m only exempt from tax on property profit if I buy in the same tax year. So I could hang on to the cash and keep my eyes on the market. Having it in my account versus tied up in a property I have to sell makes me a much more appealing buyer. It’s nearly impossible in this market to buy with a selling contingency. I’ll keep an eye on the market and see what my preapproval says but I probably won’t be buying. If I sell, my stepdad will list it for me but I have to sell it. And idk I’m just not in the mood for that rn.

re baby golly honestly all this drama with my accident and houses and TB being cute while he’s on his boys’ trip has my ovaries quiet at LOL. I think a lot of it was just surge of hormones from missing a pill near ovulation. Body was like BABY TIME. I finish my pack next week which would give me one full cycle off of bcp before a cycle I would want to try but I don’t like those odds, I don’t have 1500 laying around atm, and if kids aren’t required to wear masks idk if I want to be pregnant at work with 30 kids who have hung out with who knows who. I do 90% of my instruction in small groups so super up close and personal. Idk. In any case I have like a week to decide hahaha and if I go off then I have to use condoms because I know we would fail at the pullout method and I’m enjoying the status quo


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh CA gov said he’s getting rid of his weird a* tier system mid June. Dunno how that affects things. But I know there was a threatened recall so he had to do something to appease the masses

pretty preach about the storage solutions! I so feel you lol and yay patio furniture! I almost got some but these damn stray cats!!!! People started feeding them in their patios because the new hoa is cracking down so now they keep coming over the fence ugh. But I love the patio set! And Marie Kondo would be proud of your under sink area!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty oh wow, you guys have been much smarter up there. We’ve had indoor dining for several months now, and reduced capacity indoor church and recreational stuff (with masks). Gotta say, it would’ve been smarter not to, our infection rates weren’t great over the past several months. The more strict rules up there probably saved a good number of lives. 

The area under my sink looks just like the before picture haha, the after looks so nice and organized! Also the soda organizer looks so helpful, we don’t have soda often but when we do it’s just loose rolling around in there. That patio furniture is so pretty, I hope it’s super comfy when it arrives!

Dobs I’m so sorry you’re still having pain from the accident :(

Re: weather, wow, I can’t believe it’s been hotter here than in your area, we’ve been hitting 88 and this is New England. I really hate when it’s like 55-60 in the morning and then 70+ mid-day because I can’t wear shorts when it’s 55 but I can’t wear long pants when it’s 70 (unless it’s super cloudy).

If we get a place with only one bathroom I’m planning to put a command hook by the bedroom door for my bathrobe. I just requested more info about one that’s 2 bed 2 bath because I want it and my mom said she’d legit pay for the first few months if I had to get it now to get it at all lol, she was excited by the 2 bathroom thing. 

Sorry the house wasn’t what you wanted. I hate when people have political signs everywhere in their yard/on their house, one sign per candidate is sufficient. I see so many of the same exact sign all over a yard. I just don’t understand why someone would have 20 signs several months after the election, like your candidate either won or lost, it’s over. We probably have like one sign we forgot to take down at the top of our driveway although it was for a state election, not presidential, so I think it’s a bit less anger-inducing for dissenters who pass by lol. Re: your stepdad, what ever happened with your mom filing for divorce?

Hm that’s not very much time to decide. Baby brain says do it, but my logical brain says wait a year all things considered. Kids are virus magnets as it is. On the other hand, you’re fully vaccinated, right? I’d still say probably best not to due to lack of funds, though. But obvi it’s up to you and we’d all be thrilled to see you through another pregnancy. 

AFM waiting impatiently for the board of nursing to approve me to take the NCLEX. They’ve definitely received my application, though, because previously if I searched my name in the license lookup nothing appeared, today I searched and it has me listed as pending status for an RN license. Seeing that made me very excited lol. At this point it’s just waiting for the dang background check to go through, which could take up to 8 weeks :cry:

Despite just going to planet fitness rather than a “real gym”, my leg day yesterday was definitely effective, because boy are my legs and butt sore today. I woke up this morning and without even moving I could feel the muscle soreness. I took today off to rest. Hopefully I can get myself to the gym for arm day tomorrow. I’m definitely not ready for another leg day, I still have a slight waddle stance going down stairs.


----------



## shaescott

Today I woke up to spotting + temp drop and since like 4 pm I’ve had a headache + general malaise. Fun. I’m not mad about the not pregnant thing, I would hate to have morning sickness while trying to take the NCLEX, and that would make having a roommate much more complicated. I’ve been looking at apartment options and even with a co-signer I have to make 2.7x the rent. If I work 40 hour weeks, I will be able to reach that. But if I do 36, I won’t. SO and his friend will add to it but they can’t really start working in NH before we get an apartment unless they want to drive an hour one way to work for a while. Which I guess they could do, but that would suck, especially if they have a minimum wage job that gives them 4 hour shifts or something. So, fingers crossed I can get 40 hours (or more than $28 an hour, that would work too lol).


----------



## DobbyForever

Reading but in so much pain

Can someone’s parent co-sign? My mom co-signed for my college apartment but I made all the payments and was the only one on the lease.

That’s I can get out sorry


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Sorry you're in so much pain. :( Are the muscle relaxers not working well?

shae - Ya, on paper our plan looks good, but we've had surges here and there. All the restrictions we have right now are cuz of surges and people not following the rules. The mayor of Toronto just said today that he's optimistic that this past long weekend will be our last long weekend in lockdown. Our next long weekend will be the first weekend of July, so here's hoping
Would you consider an over-the-door set of hooks instead of a command strip? More hooks, able to hold more weight, and zero chance of wall damage. Just my 2 cents. Keeping my FX that you can find something affordable for the 3 of you and that the nursing board approves you soon. And I hope you're feeling better now.

I hope Flueky and all you other regular posters/lurkers are doing well.

AFM, had some serious EWCM outta nowhere this morning. I'm only on CD12/32. I did an OPK the next time I used the bathroom and it was definitely negative. So, I dunno what was going on there.
SO's cousin has offered to help us dig up some bushes in the backyard that we wanna get rid of next weekend. And, once they're gone, I wanna get a raised planter big enough to grow strawberries and blueberries.
And we have a delivery date of June 11th for the patio furniture. :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs is the pain getting worse? It sounds like it’s hitting you really hard, have you spoken to your doctor about the continued pain?
Re: co-sign, it’s income 2.7x the rent *with* a co-signer. Without one you need income 4x the rent. My mom will co-sign for me. 

Pretty hopefully the mayor’s prediction comes true. Over the door hooks could also work. Only thing is if the door is tight to the top of the frame it’ll leave marks on the frame, when dorming I tried to use an over the door mirror and it was too tight, it scratched the top of the door frame and shifted all the time. I’ll have to see what the situation is when I actually get the apartment. 

Interesting about the EWCM. I tend to get small amounts randomly but not large amounts, so idk. 

A garden of berries sounds lovely! I’d love to grow berries in the future when I have a house. 

Yay for furniture delivery date!

AFM headache seems to be gone, I woke up at midnight when SO texted me and the vibration woke me up. Usually it doesn’t, so I must’ve been in a light sleep phase. I fell asleep early though due to the headache, like 8 pm. 

I’ve been eating pretty terribly lately, lots of coffee and not a lot of food, so no wonder I’ve been having headaches. I feel kind of nauseous and crappy. SO thinks I’m dehydrated because my lips are dry, but honestly they always are so idk. My capillary refill time is good, at least. I’ll probably try increasing my fluids anyway. Though the real issue I think is the food, I just haven’t been super hungry lately but I know I’m not eating nearly enough.


----------



## DobbyForever

pretty I think it’s normal to get ewcm days before o cuz it comes with your estrogen rise tat precedes o by up to four days. Are you planning to try this cycle or still waiting? The backyard plans sound great! Super excited for you

Shae that’s crazy. Here, people don’t ask for proof of income. But you usually have to pay at least first month if not first and last upfront along with a security deposit. But a co-signer literally means you will pay if they don’t, so end of day by Cali’s rules they’d consider her income to qualify you. I was unemployed in college and didn’t disclose that I had inheritance. In any case hope it works out!

relaxers aren’t working as well as they have in the past and I don’t want to keep taking them. I can’t take them when I work or have to watch A. The pain is pretty dull constantly but when I zoom I have to slouch to avoid being in pain and I can’t stand for more than a few minutes. But I have s* to do so well


----------



## shaescott

Dobs we also need to pay at least first and security deposit, if not also last. They only care about the income of the people living in the apartment for the 2.7x thing. I imagine the co-signer needs to make 4x, it wasn’t specified, but luckily I don’t need to worry about it with my mom.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m blanking did you apply already? If so, when will you hear back? Fxed I’m glad your mom will co-sign though. I think California is just sue happy lol 

speaking of California weirdness pumped gas today and thought of you

I’m ok when I wake up but I have to be on my feet. Like I had to take A to school, get fruit from the grocery store, get gas, I have to take him to speech later. Like honestly I’m already in pain and it’s not even 8. I can’t fall asleep or stay asleep so I’m irritable. I can’t walk the dogs or cycle or do my exercises coupled with eating like shit cus I can’t stand long enough to cook. I told my doctor I want to talk to a pt. I’m scared because I have chronic pain in my ankle, thumb, and trap from previous injuries. I can’t live like this.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae thought of our gas convo this morning. And this was with a $0.20 discount per gallon cuz I used my safeway rewards haha

ETA wtf is happening in that meme?!?! I never looked at it closely that’s disturbing


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I haven’t applied yet because I need a pay stub first. 

I’m so sorry you’re in so much pain. PT could definitely be beneficial. I hope you can get in fast. 

Wow I haven’t seen it over $4 here since partway through the Obama presidency. As for the meme, I’ve seen the template many times before, I’m pretty sure it’s from a movie. Honestly I don’t find it disturbing because I know it’s fictional and I’ve only seen it in the context of the meme, so I view it metaphorically. 

AFM I’ve had a long day, got a splinter so deep I needed to go to the doctor for lidocaine to remove it with a scalpel. Also some jerk from CA ordered chipotle by hacking my account and using my saved debit card. $130 of chipotle, ugh. Luckily I contacted chipotle and they refunded me.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - So sorry that you're dealing with all that pain. -.- Was your Dr able to set you up with an appt with a PT?
Not gonna be trying this cycle. The next time I get AF, I'll probably let SO know and tell him what my EDD would potentially be. I don't think he cares about the dates as much as I do, but he may have a pro or con to consider.

shae - Jeeeez! That sucks about your splinter. but good for Chipotle to refund you. Is your eating/caffeine consumption any better?

Re: Meme backstory. It's from some (mini) movie called The Ballad of Buster Scruggs. James Franco's character was in a noose earlier in the movie, but got saved. Later on, he was in the gallows with those 3 other guys. Never seen it, but I think it's supposed to be a comedy, kinda.

AFM, got an email last night saying the daycare got the all clear to reopen the next day, so the boys went back today. Thank God!
I also now know why I was getting that EWCM. I did an OPK after work today and it was pretty damn positive. I did 2 more this evening and it looks like it's coming down now. I am not amused. I've been getting my peaks on CD19 or 20, but today is only 14. Babydust method says I should aim to BD 2.5-3 days before my surge, so I was planning on doing it on like CD16 or 17 in my future cycles. A random peak this early is seriously no bueno for my tracking. Just gotta keep my FX that this is some random thing that doesn't happen again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae daaaang they are not playing around over there! They want your pay stub?! That's nuts! I've only ever had to give my paystub to two organizations: courts to calculate my child support and my mortgage broker to approve me for a loan/mortgage. I can't imagine having to fork it over to rent a place. Sorry the logistics are holding things up. Hopefully it works out that you can apply and get it or a similar unit or an even better one!

Yikes! So sorry about the splinter and the chipotle! :( glad you got your money back though. Have you thought about getting a student credit card instead? It's great cuz it's A- not really your money if it gets stolen and usually they have great protections as well plus B- you build credit. When my ex doesn't owe me months of child support, my credit is honestly 840/850. But it's largely because I have had a credit card since I was 18 and started building my credit super young. Just a thought.

Pretty awww that's nice of you to try and get his opinion on the EDD in case he has any. Hopefully he doesn't and you can just go for it.

Re meme: Oooo lol I mean I assumed it was a comedy because James Franco. fun fact, he's an a** in real life. He was at UCLA my first year and was just an arrogant turd and talked down to everyone in the class that he shared with my friend. Eye roll. But yeah I was just like whoa noose and I didn't want to offend anyone

Oh wow that's a huge day range. I get that frustration, especially when you are trying for a method that requires a certain timing vs just when to try in general. FXed for you!

Re pain it's better but still can't be up on my feet too much. Walking is better but still not enough to where I'd feel comfortable walking the dogs. It's when I stand still too long or sit too long that I start to get the shakes. Earliest PT is Wednesday, so hopefully he can give me some advice on what I can do or shouldn't do and some exercises to start slowly strengthening my back again. I feel, but it's also just starting to feel numb and weak.

AFM not much news. Same old, same old. TB wanted to DTD and I'm too broken lol. Had dinner with my family for my brother's birthday indoor dining! So nice to be able to actually go and eat at our usual restaurant for once as a whole family since the pandemic hit. Esp because I was craving their food a lot for the past couple months but it's far away and kinda pricey so not really something I'd get for myself. A slept in his bed for the time last night! He slept through no issues, but I kept having anxiety and woke up like 9x hahaha. But I converted his bed to a full and he was watching me put the boxspring and mattress in. Got him a Frozen 2 bedspread cuz the room is blue and I don't wanna repaint/he loves Frozen. His dad would die if he knew because "Frozen is for girls" insert eye roll. And yes most of the spreads were obnoxiously pink and they all feature Anna and Elsa or Olaf (I can't stand Olaf lol), but this one is mostly blue with deep reds. So fits with the room enough even though it's still very clearly an ocean themed room hahahaha


----------



## Flueky88

Hello guys. Sorry been mostly lurking.


Dobby I hope you get to feeling better soon. It was from working out to hard from my PT exercises (lunges, heel bounces, and some "bird " thing) my PT recommended some Calm magnesium powder. I also did an Epsom salt bath too. Anyways hope you get relief soon.

Glad A is doing well in his room. V has Frozen bedding too :)

Pretty have you been losing weight? I noticed that O was sooner in my cycles when I weighed less (and wasn't get regular post bcp). 

Shae I'm wondering if it's so strict about renting because of the landlords not being able to evict others out due to not paying rent? That would be my thinking that they are ensuring they have paying renters. Anyways, sorry they require such a large income.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Fluek! Hope you’re doing well even if you are busy. Good to hear from you! I had planned to do an epsom bath, so a week later it hasn’t happened :rofl: I may do one today. I have to do my report cards this weekend, and i really hurt my back working on them yesterday.

Frozen is the way to go!

A tried to come to my bed last night and it broke my heart to put him back in his bed. :cry: if it was an I’m scared situation I would have let him stay, but I’m noticing if I use my usual sink to brush my teeth and wash my face it wakes him up even if the door is closed. Gonna try doing it in the bathroom instead tonight. But I ended up falling asleep at like 2 from the guilt and anxiety. So tired


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yay for the daycare opening up but I’m sorry about the early unexpected peak. Wanna lend me some CD14 LH surges? :rofl: I would say my eating isn’t much better because I’ve been running around most days. But I’ve been trying to make sure I get *something* in me at the start of my day. Caffeine wise, I’m writing this with an iced coffee next to me so you can see how that’s going lol. 

Dobs I actually do have a student credit card, I got it my freshman year. 

That’s too bad re: James Franco. Great actor, but sadly that doesn’t always reflect their personality. I’ve never met a celebrity, which is fairly normal for someone who lives in rural/suburban New England lol. 

I’m glad you got to go out to eat with the fam. Is your mom still with your stepdad?

That’s great that A slept fine on his own. I’m sorry you’re having anxiety about it. Screw his dad, if he loves Frozen, he gets a frozen bedspread. It’s not like it’s bright pink, though even if it was, if he loved it, I don’t see an issue with it. I wouldn’t pick a pink one myself for a boy, but if my kid picked it out and loved the pink one, then they can have the pink one. 

Flueks long time no see! It makes sense that it would be about not being able to evict these days. Still crazy to me, but I get that they’re trying to protect themselves.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae girl then ditch that debit card! Lol jk do what works for you.

I think you asked once and I didn’t respond my bad. My brain sucks. she filed and her responded. Courts are still backed up rn. They’re still living together in different rooms cuz he hasn’t kicked out the tenants from their other house yet

and yeah for sure I’m not mad about pink cuz he’s a boy I just hate pink in general lol. If I had a girl though in my condo I’d probably two tone her wall but instead of dark blue and light blue maybe a deep red and a gentle pink. But that’s really about as much pink as I can stand 

and yeah lol I haven’t seen any celebs outside of LA or Vegas but saw a lot at UCLA. Enough for a lifetime.

how are you? Where are things in your cycle? Hopefully that nursing board stuff comes through soon unless it came through. My brain is sCrAmBlEd


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I use both the debit and credit card but I really only use the credit card occasionally for gas or if my parents ask me to pick up food for everyone and they’ll pay me back, I don’t always have enough money in my account for sushi takeout for 4 lol. 

Has it been really tense between them, still living together and all?

I feel like light blue can be girly if it’s light enough and surrounded by more girly decor. Or there’s always wallpaper, you could get a girly pattern. No matter the gender of my kids I really want to do a forest wall where the crib would go and then a very light neutral color on the other walls, so it’s like an accent wall. SO and I are super into woodsy stuff. 

Kinda like this but with a different background color and less of the falling leaves:


I also want a wall decal or painting like this for a boy:

And like this for a girl:


Going along with the woodsy theme, I’m super into this as a pregnancy announcement, we like to go hiking and all that jazz:


Anyway. Cycle-wise, I’m on CD4, still on my period. I somehow managed to forget to temp the past 2 days, oops, but at least it’s not important days. I’m still waiting on the board of nursing, and I very well could be waiting for the next few weeks. 

Sorry your brain is scrambled :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Good to hear from you. :) No major weight loss here. Just keep fluctuating up and down a few pounds. 

Dobby - Alex loves Frozen too. Haven't had him ask for Frozen merch though. lol. And the mom guilt is real. Sometimes, if we have one of the kids in the king with us, I feel a little guilty that the other is sleeping alone. But they're too young and asleep to care. haha
Sorry you have to wait til Wednesday to see a PT, but hopefully they'll be able to help you. 

shae - You can have all my early O's. lol

Re: James Franco/celebrities. That's too bad that he's a dick, but also not totally surprising. I haven't met a lot of famous people, and the ones I have, I've just dealt with for a minute or so. I've met Avril Lavigne twice, Kesha once (and, last I knew, she follows me on Twitter), a couple guys from SUM41 and Simple Plan, and a bunch from ComiCons (Christopher Lloyd, Ron Perlman, a couple actors from Bones, Firefly, and Star Trek:TNG).

Re: Decorating. If I get the opportunity to decorate a girls room, I'll probably be super cliche with pink and/or purple. But with dark furniture.

AF, tested one more time after my last post and it was even lower. So, now I'm just waiting to see if AF comes early or if I'll still be having 32 day cycles. If it does come early, that would probably move my EDD to the middle of March, so I may just wait another cycle. I also had a friend tell me she noticed that after she got her first Covid shot, her period was kinda late and she got more cramping than usual. Shae and Dobby, did you experience that? She got Pfizer. I'm getting my first shot on June 5th and AF is due June 14th, so we'll see.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty after the shot I ovulated a bit late so my cycle was longer. I can’t say if it was from the shot or not considering last cycle was also long w/ delayed ovulation so it’s hard to know. I know some people have had weird periods after it, often bleeding longer than usual. I didn’t experience that, and I didn’t have extra cramping that I can remember.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, Lol I feel you. That’s a good balance of use. We just don’t like debit cards in my family because it doesn’t build credit plus that whole it’s tied to your money. Like it’s great it worked out with getting your money back, but that’s not always the case or it takes a long time sometimes.

Those are all cute! I’m more of a paint vs wallpaper person. Love the woodland theme though!

I wouldn’t say tense just annoying. My stepdad doesn’t want to give her anything or pay alimony, so he’s trying to manipulate everyone. Which like hey I’ll take the perks but it’s not working lol cuz I’m not stupid. My mom is being stupid though and not listening to the attorney. So quite frankly she deserves to get f*ed over at this point. And what annoys me is that even if it doesn’t matter to her, that’s stuff that ultimately can help A and me. So like be nice if you cared a little more. Eye roll but also her life, her money. Plus on principle he shouldn’t get to screw her over.

Pretty, yeah A will definitely ask for merch for frozen, lion king, black panther, or trolls. I didn’t officially give him choices for the bed because I don’t want to repaint the room :rofl: and I know he loves frozen the most anyway.

my back is feeling better. Still hurts but not brought to tears so I’m feeling more optimistic. Hoping to see the boy next weekend. The tension is palpable lol

yeah he kind of looks like a guy who would be an ass haha. But that’s quite the list! I’d say the only celebs I’ve ever had legit conversation/time with is the cast of bbt and LeVar Burton.

thats would be a cute color combo! Hope you get your girl when you try!

Re Pfizer: I had already started bcp so can’t speak to it affecting my menstruation unfortunately. Nothing seemed different with my withdrawal bleeds either.

ETA I deleted my dating profile. I’m just feeling really fatigued. My friend is dating a guy that I think she’ll marry based on their personalities, and it’s just sad. Sad in the sense that like she’s compromising so much and so willing to overlook that he’s lying about a criminal offense just to get married again and have more kids. And I don’t want that. I don’t want to settle again. And I’m just not finding anyone that I even want to go out with. And I think I need to stop sleeping with TB. I’m just tired. I gave it an honest effort.

Also realized between gas and copays, A’s therapies are costing me $500/month. My mom just loaned me $4k, and I have no clue when or how I’m going to pay her back. I’m just hoping at this point that my stepdad can get that from the car accident.

And A can open the gate in the backyard now, so we had to put combination locks on both of them. And he’s starting to cry and go into my bed and he looks so defeated when I put him back in his bed. I just want to go back to cosleeping.

Im so far behind on my report cards because it hurts to sit up to work on them and I can’t focus with the pain even if I take 3-4 aleve 30m before I start working.

I’m just a bag of poo today. I can’t remember the last time I cried this much sober


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I assume you mean you prefer paint as in a solid color, but we very well may paint the woodland scene because of how expensive wallpaper is. If we f*ck it up, we can always just let it dry and then paint over it with a solid color. It’s also very dependent on where we’re living when we have our first kid. Generally you can’t paint an apartment wall like that, as far as I know. 

Sorry about the annoyingness of the pending divorce. I don’t know why she wouldn’t listen to her attorney, it’s kind of their job to know the smartest way to approach that stuff. Although I can understand if she’s very stubborn and truly disagrees with the attorney. Just frustrating. 

That’s too bad about your friend. It’s bad enough he has a record, but lying about it is straight up not okay in a relationship. If he was honest about it then maybe depending on the offense and his explanation, it could be a non-issue for her. But lying about it? It’s a no from me. Sorry about your difficulties finding anyone you’re interested in on the dating site. I do worry about you being so attached to The Boy with no sign of commitment on his end. I know some people can have sex with no feelings, but I don’t think you can have sex with *him* without falling even more for him, not at this point. But what you do is always up to you and we’ll support you through whatever you choose. 

Yikes re: cost of therapies. I have a lot of opinions about the American healthcare system and I’m not going to do a super long ranty soap box because I don’t want to cause huge arguments, so I’ll just say that I don’t think you should have to pay for medical/PT/OT/behavioral/speech/psych etc therapies at all, let alone when it’s for a child. People are drowning in the cost of healthcare, insured or not. 
Anyway, I hope you can get that money back from the accident. Also that’s stressful that A can open the gate now, good thing you realized quickly and put a lock on it. Kids are crazy fast. 

I’m sorry you and A are struggling with the separate rooms situation. My mom said when she was sleep training me she’d sit outside my room and silently cry because I was crying and she felt so terrible. Luckily, it only took about 5 days for me to self soothe near instantly. But I was only 6 months old. She did it with my sister at a much older age and she struggled a lot more with it, it took much longer. She did succeed, though. A may just need more time than what you’d expect since he’s older and has autism. Those both will affect it a significantly. A change in routine is a lot for any kid, let alone a kid like A. But he’ll get through it. 

I’m so sorry you’re having so much pain just sitting up. That’s terrible. I really hope the PT you have coming up will help. 


AFM still no news from the BON, I swear I checked if my status had changed 4+ times today. Yesterday I saw on FB that one of my classmates has already taken and passed the NCLEX AND she just got engaged. Also, one of SO’s friends is engaged and his fiancée is pregnant. I got very jealous and very salty with SO as a result. Oops. We’re good though, we talked and he reassured me etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae sending hugs. So sorry the board is moving so slowly! I’m glad SO understands where you’re coming from, and as frustrating as it is that everyone seems to be moving at turtle speed I’m glad he’s not caving and planning to keep all of your plans sacred and special.

We’re all just in a funk. I’ll be better once school is out and A’s birthday comes and goes.

Re boy, the infatuation phase is over. I definitely don’t love him nor do I feel myself falling in love with him anymore. But that impacts the sex. And honestly it served it’s purpose. I’m over my sexual trauma now. It was fun while it lasted but like idk. Like with my birthday coming up and that’s six months of us messing around, like I want bday sex but I deserve more than to be somebody’s booty call on my own birthday. Plus he said himself that after last month things are work we’re supposed to go back to normal and he’d have more time and be happier again. But it’s two weeks later and I don’t seem him making any moves to go back to a dating relationship. So sure he meets my logistical needs, but I didn’t settle for the guys who met my emotional needs so I’m not going to sit here and settle for him. Easy to say now because all this depression has killed my sex drive. Lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Glad to hear that you're looking to move on from TB. Take however much time you need to get in a better mental space before putting yourself back out there. Maybe it'll be one of those things where you swear off guys or give up and then meet Prince Charming on the most random way. Either way, just focus on other things and the romance will come.
Sorry to hear you're still in so much pain. Keeping my FX that the PT can give you some helpful advice or exercises.
And some people just can't be helped. There are times to take professional advice with a grain of salt, but why someone would not listen to a lawyer during a divorce case is beyond me. As you said, it's her life and money, but still. Hopefully he can still get you a decent settlement.
I fully get wanting to train A to sleep in his own bed, but is there any harm in continuing to cosleep? We don't really have this issue with either kid, but I know one day they won't want to snuggle in bed anymore, so I'm inclined to let them sleep with us here and there if they want.

shae - It's tough when people are "ahead" of you, both personally and professionally. But you know there's light at the end of the tunnel. Your approval and proposal and cute LOs will come soon. Patience sucks, but at least you have use to vent to. lol

AFM, the boys are home from daycare again cuz Alex apparently had a stuffed nose, wouldn't settle for nap time, and then woke up with watery eyes and a cough. The only symptom I saw was the sniffles at bedtime. More than likely it's allergies or something, but we're getting him tested tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully the results come back in time to get them back to daycare by Monday, at the latest.
Been super tired from work lately, but the weight continues to drop slowly, so it's all good.
I can't recall if SO has used "IF" to describe baby 3 since my last post, but tonight he refered to Alex's room as "the room you intend for them to share." So, as Olaf would say "all good things, all good things." lol
And I'm anxiously awaiting my first dose this Saturday. :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Oh, and Happy belated Birthday to V, Flueky. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Edit to delete my long rant. Cried all day and called a family meeting. We managed to hash out a contingency plan for what happens if A does not do well in the new room that allows me to not sell or move for now. I'm physically and emotionally drained. Will read and catch up tom


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad to hear that you’ve moved on emotionally from TB. I missed your long rant but I’m glad you figured out a plan with your family.

Pretty that’s too bad about Alex having the sniffles, I hope it’s just allergies like you said. My allergies this year have been awful so I wouldn’t be surprised. Good to hear that SO seems to be on board!

AFM nothing much going on here. Still waiting for the BON to authorize me for the NCLEX. I should really start going through my bedroom and bagging up stuff I don’t need/use, I’ve been sitting around or hanging out with SO most of the time.

ETA: I tried to get last safe day BD and SO was tired and grumpy so it didn’t happen :( so now my chances are down to diaphragm failure, even if I ovulated early. Ah well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry Shae. Hopefully things come through soon. Is there anyone you can call or email? Did I ask already? My brain is scrambled. And sorry about the bd. Misery loves company so I’m right there with you with the simultaneous baby fever but logic brain/timing/life.

Hope everyone is doing well <3


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I read that after 4 weeks it’s a good idea to call just to make sure they’re not missing anything from you. It’ll be 3 weeks on Monday, so I’m giving it a bit more time. You can’t call just for your application status though, they put that in all caps on the application. I know other people from my school who are still waiting so I’m not worried yet, just annoyed and impatient. I wanted to jump right into taking it with the material fresh in my brain. Now I actually have to go back and review because I haven’t been in class in a month. 

Glad to have company in my misery, but sorry you are also experiencing the misery. Our time will come, and we’ll be better prepared for it when it happens. I just learned that while non-folic acid forms of folate are touted as bioavailable and easier absorbed than the folic acid form, there’s no studies showing that any form of folate other than folic acid actually prevents neural tube defects. Here I was taking a prenatal with a different form of folate thinking that was better, but turns out, maybe not. So I just switched back to a folic acid prenatal, it has 800 mcg so even if I don’t absorb it as well due to my one variant in the MTHFR gene I’ll still get at least the minimum 400 mcg absorbed, so it’s all good. Just annoyed because the other vitamins were gummies and so easy to chew and I couldn’t find any other gummies that used folic acid that had enough of the other nutrients I was looking for, so I’m back to the horse pills lol. Anyway, point is, I’m glad I found this out before getting pregnant, and every month I don’t get pregnant is another month where I could learn something very important about preventative care or other important info that is time sensitive during pregnancy. I’d been taking the other form of folate for months, so I’m glad I didn’t get pregnant during them, if my baby had a neural tube defect and then I found out about the folic acid thing I’d be so upset with myself. So yeah, all’s well that ends well.

Sending love to you and A and your family. I’m sorry you’ve been feeling so scrambled. I hope it gets better soon <3


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty hope Alex is feeling better. S got q runny nose yesterday and a slight fever. She's acting okay, she went with me and V to Vs checked up so thinking she caught a bug from Dr office. Also, glad SO seems pretty receptive to #3! You are hoping to try this month?

Shae I think it took right around a month to get my approval from TN BON. Sorry you will have to review. I'm not sure if your state's test differs much from mine, but best of luck and try to remain calm. Trust your gut, don't change your answer unless you are 100% without a doubt sure. I don't typically get tested anxiety but I sure did for the NCLEX. I was lucky mine cut off at minimum # of questions so I left thinking I either aced it or bombed it. 

Dobby sorry things are stressful and having baby fever. Baby fever is a tough thing and I really have no idea how to get rid of that feeling. Glad that you don't feel attached to TB. 

AFM depending on weather and contractors. We have a possibility of moving at the end of the month. I'm soooo ready!! Things have felt a bit tense with step MIL. I've come to realize that she doesn't feel the same about my girls compared to her biological grandchildren, especially her oldest grandson. It's hurt me a lot, but I know they are blesses to have my mom as a grandmother because she would do anything for them. 

Work is busy as usual. V had her check up Tuesday and had slight issue with her vaccines. Pretty sure it was mainly varicella. She spiked a fever and was sore in both legs so much that she didn't want to walk. She actually asked to go to bed the first night. She's back to her usual self. She is super tall, 43 3/4in tall and that puts her in 99th %. She was 42 lbs I believe and put her in 90th. Hoping she'll qualify for preK because it would be beneficial to her I believe. S has been working on her 2nd year molars. E is doing pretty well. She's nursing every 4 hours at night most nights. I'm so looking forward to longer stretches. I think part of it is her sleeping in our room. Once we get moved, I'll move her into her nursery.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks that’s good to know, hopefully mine doesn’t take more than 4 weeks. Time is of the essence especially since we need to apply for apartments and I can’t do that without a pay stub. Fingers crossed. I definitely get anxious before, during, and after exams, but not to the point that I do poorly because I was anxious.

Fingers crossed you get to move before July! That’s terrible about your step MIL. I’m glad your mom makes up for it by loving on your girls. Sorry V didn’t feel well after her vaccine, but glad she’s back to her usual self. It’s crazy how some people have bad reactions and others have none, like the COVID vaccine just gave me a headache right after and my dad had body aches and fatigue and everything. Anyway, V is so crazy tall, wow! Just like her mom and dad, huh? I bet she’ll be 4 feet tall by the end of kindergarten at this rate! I hope she’ll be happy about her increased ability to reach things on top shelves rather than upset about being taller than her peers, poor SO has to ask me to get things that are really high sometimes because he’s short and I’m tall. It makes life easier for me to not need help to reach things at the grocery store. Anyway, hopefully S is doing okay with her teeth coming in and E will have an easy transition when you move!


AFM I did a naughty thing :blush: I was wondering how it would affect my birth control app if I deleted my shorter cycles from before the IUD was taken out, like if I would get more safe days, because at the moment it’s giving me quite excessive leeway based on my O days since the IUD was removed. So I (impulsively) removed that data, and it didn’t affect this cycle at all, but next cycle it gives me an extra day, and the next cycle it gives me another, and it tops out there at safe through CD12 rather than CD10. Should I have done that? Mmm no. But to my credit, my cycles have been different since the IUD was removed and I didn’t remove any data from that point on, everything from the start of January is in there and accurate. Buuuut let’s be real, I’m hoping I’ll get lucky and have a shorter cycle. Honestly, considering how much SO is working and how variable his sex drive is, it’s more likely that I’ll have a shorter cycle with no viable BD and the app will notice and reduce my safe days. Especially considering I couldn’t get CD10 BD this cycle when I literally spent the night with him. I can’t really be mad, he was exhausted and he’s allowed to be too tired or too stressed or too busy. I just wish it happened less (so that _it_ happened more).


----------



## shaescott

PFFFFTTTT God said “I think the f*ck not” cuz my LH is elevated today and I’m only CD14 :rofl: so I guess this cycle will be the one where I ovulate early with no viable BD :rofl: I thought my cervix was oddly high for this part of my cycle but it fluctuates so I was like “whatever”. If I’d BD’d on CD10 I very well could’ve gotten pregnant. Frickin rude of my body to do this :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Just got my ATT and scheduled my NCLEX for Monday, also got my temporary license issued! I am incredibly anxious :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck Shae! Glad you got your ATT! Have you got a job lines up then for once you pass?


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yes, I emailed the nurse manager as soon as I scheduled my test and told her about the temp license. She’s checking with HR about the temp license to see if I can start with that. But I’m taking the NCLEX in 6 days so it won’t be long.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that's awesome :) you may have mentioned it before but what area are you getting into? 

Also sorry your body not cooperating with O timing. It's hard when you have baby fever. With dd2, I wanted to start ttc earlier and we kinda ntnp but I was charting my cycles so it was like ttc and ntnp combined. It honestly would have been bad if we conceived before we did and even though emotionally I wanted to be pregnant, I knew logically it wasn't the right time (wouldn't qualify for short term disability and wasn't full time at work)


AFM V got a yeast infection. She's feeling quite a but better after her first application. It was hurting her to pee so she was holding it for a super long time and she got teary eyed from fear of pain. Ah but she's doing better. I felt like a bad mom, but coworkers said their girls had issues with them as young girls and ped said common at this age because they are wanting independence and not wiping well enough. I usually wipe her but she beat me to it a few times.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks it’s a PCU/stepdown tele unit. 

Sorry about poor V. I didn’t realize it was so common with young girls. I have been super blessed to have never had a yeast infection, but the UTIs started in middle school. Thank god they stopped.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that's awesome, you should get a lot of experience and have opportunities open up if you wish to move to another specialty :) I think the best thing about nursing is there are so many things you can do with it. 

Yes, I only have had a yeast infection 2x. Once while pregnant after treating BV and the other, I must have stayed too sweaty in my gym clothes. UTIs are pretty rare now too except I got one during each pregnancy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry ladies. Been just swamped. I'm pulling out of the depression a bit, but I've been working on campus all week to close out my room. Yesterday was our last instructional day and today I just have to wrap up some end of year business on campus. I also seemed to have caught a cold. Fun times. So excited for tomorrow and to have a day to just fully rest.

Pretty, I can't remember if you've posted an update. My brain is still catching up. But I hope all is well and I'm super excited as we get closer to you TTC for your April baby!

Fluek I can't believe how much the girls are growing! I'm sorry about V's infection though. That's so hard to watch her go through as a mom. Hoping it's all cleared up now.

Shae lol you crack me up. I do think you should remove cycles from the data though if you noticed a change in pattern since you had the iud out to be more accurate. As for the rest, I feel you. I feel you. So glad the nursing board stuff came through! Hopefully that test is a breeze for you and you can get moving on the next chapter of your life!

AFM A's aba company fully staffed his hours for summer quarter, so that's really promising. He's only going to have about 2 hours a day at school without support (7-9), but thankfully he spends most of that time playing or eating and most kids don't get dropped off until 8-9 anyway. Speech is becoming a challenge because he's throwing a lot more tantrums about going to grandmas house instead. Basically to the point where she can't even run session. Nothing new on my end. I'm just wiped out at this point. My back is so much better now though, so that's nice. Banker resurfaced and wants to talk this weekend. Haven't had my closure bd with TB because things keep popping up. Part of me is like is this God trying to tell me to not sleep with him one more time lol. And my unhealthy crush on my boss is in overdrive because he keeps complimenting me at work (like on my job performance lol totally professional) and I'm so starved for positive male attention that it makes my little huntress go heeeeeeey. So that's awkward hahaha


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m sorry you’re having a rough time. Definitely avoid acting on any feelings for your boss, that sounds like a recipe for disaster. And yeah maybe no need to have closure BD, you could just let it pass. 

AFM I think maybe my body started gearing up to ovulate and then failed/changed its mind. I never got a positive OPK and no temp rose yet either. I was super “you’re ovulating get sex” feeling on Tuesday but apparently not. Maybe surge of hormones caused it and it just wasn’t enough to ovulate? I started spotting yesterday and my cervix was wide open, it’s less open today, and my boobs have been extra sensitive. The spotting hasn’t increased at all so no clue what that was. I had a super high cervix with EWCM but who knows at this point, my body doesn’t give a crap if I can decipher its actions :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Keeping my FX that you'll be able to move into your new home by then end of the month. So exciting! And sorry to hear about V's vaccine reaction and infection. Had no idea they could get them so young. I've only ever had 2 as well. Back to back in high school and then none since. Thankfully no UTIs either.
Did you guys do anything fun for her BDay?

shae - Yay for finally hearing back! And good luck with your exam. You can do it! :)
Honestly, when you start talking about science-y stuff and tracking, I maybe understand like half of it. lol. But if you wanna delete some data off your app, go for it. And if you've figured out a better vitamin to take, awesome. As you said, you're getting smarter and better at this every month. 

Dobby - Glad to hear your back is feeling better and that A is getting his hours staffed for now. Maybe it's better that you don't see TB anymore, even for one last BD. You've wasted enough time on him. Just move on to better things. Just not your boss. lol. What was the story with the Banker again?

Re: TTC - So, I had some very faint pink spotting last night and this morning. Currently a fairly light brown, so I expect AF will be here properly tomorrow. That would mean it's about 4 days early, which would make sense with my early O too. I believe that will give me an EDD of March 17, give or take. Gonna touch base with SO this weekend and see how he feels about that. Kinda leaning toward either skipping this cycle, or just doing a practice run and see what happens. Need to keep reminding myself that number 1 priority is a healthy baby... with a vagina. lol. The date will be what it will be.

Anyway, been super tired between work and kids and housework, etc., but nothing new there. SO and I got our shots on Saturday. We only really had some arm soreness on Sunday and that was it. We're about to enter Sate 1 of our province's reopening plan. So, people can now dine on patios, have 10 people for outdoor social gatherings, and I THINK big box stores can now start selling things other than just food and meds. And, lastly, I picked up a 2 pack of FRERs today. Just want to be prepared. lol


----------



## shaescott

Guess who had to take Plan B today cuz she forgot to use the diaphragm :dohh: SO realized literally 10 seconds after he finished uggggh so we ran to CVS and got one and I took the pill about an hour after the BD, so I have a super good chance of it working. Obviously it would still be a blessing if it didn’t work and I got pregnant, but it’s not a good time with us in the process of figuring out a move so I’d still rather wait a bit. I just really hope I don’t have bad side effects during my NCLEX on Monday :cry: we both feel like total idiots. But SO was very nice and reminded me that if I get pregnant it just speeds up our timetable, we’ll figure it out together. So that was nice of him. CD18 is pretty risky timing but my LH test was negative this morning and just now, so the pill will probably work. I’m just pissed that it’s gonna screw up my hormones.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

That sucks, shae. But at least SO was nice a reassuring about it. As you said, it's not a good time with the move and all. Potentially, the stress may have messed with your hormones/cycle/O anyway. Maybe better this happened now, so everything will be back to normal once you're all settled into a new place and a new job. 

In other news, SO was actively looking up 7-seater vans last night. :)


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yay for your SO looking up big vans! We have 2 7 seater cars, though one is an SUV, the other is a mini van. 

My temp spiked crazy high today, which I’m 99% sure is from the giant dose of progesterone. I just marked it as a discard on FF but my birth control app lets me document emergency contraceptive use and adapts to expect the aftermath in your BBT so I kept it on there. Based on my negative LH test this morning and the huge temp spike, I’m pretty sure it’s going to work just fine. I have to admit I’m a little sad, because of course I’d love to be pregnant and this was a really big shot at it, but I know it was the responsible thing to do to take Plan B. I’m still shocked both of us managed to completely forget the diaphragm, we both feel so dumb ugh. Heat of the moment I guess.


----------



## shaescott

Took my NCLEX today. It shut off at 75 questions (the minimum) so I either totally bombed it (like not even close to passing) or passed with flying colors. The NH BON says results are within 96 hours aka 4 days, hopefully it’s faster than that.


----------



## Flueky88

I bet you aced it Shae!! Hope you find out sooner than 96hrs! The wait is the most tortuous thing!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - I'm sure you did really well. Nothing to do, but wait, so just try to chill out for a few days til your results come it. It'll be what it'll be.

Re: 7 seaters. SO originally said NO MINI VANS and has only been looking at SUVs. But most recently, he's said "Maybe we'll just see which mini vans are good and pick the least objectionable looking one." lol. Honestly though, I don't think a new vehicle is in the cards for us right now though. I think we'll be ok with our current cars for a bit ('12 Chevy Impala and '17 Toyota RAV4).


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I agree I bet you aced it!

Fluek if I didn’t say already hoping things continue to go on schedule with moving into your new house next month! Woot!

Pretty I love that! Maybe y’all keep one car then get one mini van when the time comes? It’d be tight, but can you not do the 5 of you in a Rav? I can’t remember it lol even though I almost bought one

afm no closure sex. Decided I’m too overwhelmed for dating but I’m bit overwhelmed to get laid LOL so I got a tinder and it’s just raining d :rofl: I have a an entanglement planned for tonight with this drop dead gorgeous 28 year old. We did a video chat and he’s adorable. Never slept with someone younger than me, but I keep swiping all these 27/28s :rofl: he’s so hot. So crazy hot. I do think that after I bang my way through summer vacation I will get off the pill and start tracking O. But with everything going on with A’s school and therapies, I just want to tie my tubes. Obviously that’s just stress talking but ffs


----------



## DobbyForever

He’s like Zac Efron hot. I’m dying. I’ve done hot. This is next level.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I'm thinking Rav4 can't do 3 across. It's actually what I had before I got my minivan. Not sure about an impala and 3 across? I think worst comes to worst, drive 2 vehicles everywhere lol. I actually was going to buy a used minivan but ended up leasing a new one. I know that I'll be paying longer but I got what we needed. I do plan to buy it after my lease runs out. My lease payments are actually less than my 17 rav4 ones were. Anyways, I'm sure it'll all work out :) and I'm glad he's researching. Love a minivan now, so much easier getting kids in and out plus plenty of room. 

Dobby, well I hope you have fun and just be careful. As far as home situation, I'm just praying things get back on track next week and it stays dry. We did get our electrical permits but still need septic done, blocked laid, porches finished, some excavating, heat pump set up, more rocks for the driveway, and then the last of inspections. Lots to be done but different people doing them so hoping it won't take too long. My mental health is suffering from being cramped, work being busy/juggling mom/work/self care life, and getting woken up 2 to 3 times by E and occasionally 1x by V. I'm so exhausted and DH is working some 3rd shifts to get some extra $. 

Anyways, hope everyone is well.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks everyone, still no results but I did this well known trick where you try to register for a new exam and if it doesn’t let you and gives you a specific pop-up it means you passed, if it lets you register it means you failed, and I got the good pop-up. So fingers crossed!

Dobs oh boy, Zac Efron hot? Are we talking like Troy Bolton hair Zac Efron, mid 2010s Zac Efron, Ted Bundy Zac Efron, or 2020 “down to earth” beard Zac Efron?


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek will do! A is at my mom’s. I’m only giving my number to guys I’ve chatted with through the video in the app. Sharing my location with my bestie with plans to text her when I leave, get there, head home, and get home. Did an STD panel yesterday so I know who to come for if I catch something lol.

That is quite the list but glad it’s being done by more than one group. Fxed! And so sorry about the exhaustion/stress :(

shae omg I almost clarified cuz he has so many looks and only two are cute to me. This is mid 2010s Oscar look. Drool. He didn’t post the quintessential douchy shirtless pic but he did one of him on the beach with a like a shirt on (one of those like swimsuit ones) and it was clinging to his beautiful body. Like the second he picked up the video call I was like nope you don’t even need to take me to dinner this is on lol. 

Hoping the pop up trick is accurate!


----------



## DobbyForever

And when we were on our video verification call, he was like “can I be weird? Can I see your dogs? I love dogs” then was fan girling all over them


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Here's hoping tonight goes really well. Be careful and let us know how it went. :)

Flueky - Ya, that's a lot of stuff to get done, but many hands make light work, right? FX it all goes smoothly. And sorry about all your stresses. You're getting closer to the light at the end of this tunnel. Just keep at it and rest when you can. :)

shae - That's a good sign. You'll know soon enough.

Re: 3 in the back seat. Back when I swapped Matthew out of the bucket baby seat and installed a bigger seat in the RAV, I put the bucket seat in the free seat and shutt the door to see if it would fit. It technically will, but seats will be touching each other and the doors. And, by the time new baby is here, Matthew will be forward facing, so that may make things fit better. Will have to try some time. I thinking about putting Alex in a backless booster seat (just before the baby is born, when he'll be 4.5yo) to free up a little more room. Either way, it'll work, it'll just be tight. I did the same space test in my Impala and I actually think things will fit nicer. The interior is actually quite spacious.

AFM, still haven't asked SO about EDD preference. I wanna get him when the kids are asleep and he's not busy with work or video games, so that doesn't leave me a lot of time. He's apparently been hella moody tonight. Came upstairs shortly after I picked up the kids. Dinner was just cleaning up leftovers, but he wasn't interested in anything in the house. Fell asleep for close to an hour on the couch while the boys and I ate. I took the boys to play in the backyard, he went back downstairs to poop and shower. Comes outside and announces he's going to go get food for himself and asks if I want anything. Leaves, comes back, back to the basement. I do bath time (for both) and bedtime for Matthew by myself (but nothing new there). I go downstairs to throw in a load of laundry and he's laying on the couch in the dark. Says he's been angry and feeling like shit. Ask if he wants to be left alone and he opens his arms for a hug. He's now laying in our bed with Alex. So, far from a good night, but we've had worse. 
Otherwise, just the same old story over here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Selfish post

Oh. My. God. Wtaf is with these men? This fool texts me as I’m getting in my car to cancel then turns around and is like asking for pics and sexting. Acting like if I want a second chance then I need to do it. Like nah NAH you may be able to pull that ish on a 20 something, but I have too much self respect and not enough time for stupid. Told him if he has time and energy to sext then he had time for me to come over. So I went down the roster and everyone is like GIRL we’re not teachers we have to work tomorrow lol. But one was f’adorable so we’re going to dinner on Friday. Like personality is so sweet. And so hot SO HOT not zac efron hot but still yummmmyyyyyy. Like he could have gotten it with no effort hot haha. But he’s like I want to take you to dinner. I’ll take you anywhere that you want to go. I’ll do anything you want (but in a super cute way not cringe way). He texted me as soon as he got up too lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Pretty that really sucks. I hope whatever is bothering him resolves quickly. At least he still reached out for a hug even if he was hanging out alone in the dark.

That’s good that you can at least make it work for now if you can’t grab a bigger car immediately. 

hugs to everyone! Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - That sucks about your hook up, but it sounds like you may have found a better guy cuz of it. Everything happens for a reason, right? Hope things go well on your date. 
SO seems ok this morning. I'm a little afraid to ask what was up cuz it might put him in a mood again. But we'll see how this evening goes. 

AFM, had one of those dreams that continues even after you wake up a couple times. All I remember is I was pg and my EDD was like early September. When I woke up, I felt where my uterus is and I felt a bulge, but it was just my bladder cuz I had to pee really bad. lol. Then I considered taking a pregnancy test, but I'm just finishing AF and SO and I did it with a condom and way too late in my cycle for me to be pg right now. lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ugh dang it Zac Efron guy! Why do men?

Pretty sorry your SO had a rough night but I’m glad he still wanted affection and that he’s feeling better today. 

AFM… GUESS WHO’S OFFICIALLY AN RN!!!! 
I also got a full time day shift job offer, 3 days a week, orientation starts next month!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae yay!!! So proud of you!!! Just thinking back on how you were waiting to get accepted into nursing school and now you've got your license and a job lined up :)

Pretty sorry he was/is in a bad mood. Hope he hets out of it soon. Also, yes hate when dreams continue even with waking in between. It's usually not a good dream when that happens for me. Also, hate those teasing pregnancy dreams. It's so disappointing when you wish to be pregnant. I remember when ttc#1 I dreamt I took a pregnancy test like how you take an oral temperature lol. 

Dobby sorry Zach Efron guy did that, but good for you for standing up for yourself :) Also, hope it goes well with this new hot guy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Yay!! Congrats!! :wine:Here's to the start of the next chapter of your life. :)

Flueky - Ya, those teasing dreams suck a lot more when you don't have kids yet. And we're not even technically TTC yet, so it was just kinda random. lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So, just asked SO if he had an EDD preference and his almost exact words were "never... it's just a lot of everything... it's like you like being busy... you need to learn how to relax." So... ya...
I guess that's where all those "ifs" were coming from. Not gonna let this phase me though. Gonna keep doing my OPKs and I guess I need to decide if I want to try this cycle or the next.


----------



## shaescott

Thanks everyone!

Pretty yikes, I’m sorry about the “never” comment. Hopefully he’s still somewhat open to the idea?

AFM I calculated my monthly pay and I’m going to need someone else to also have their pay stub for the apartment application ugh, but luckily SO is still working (and a lot) down here until we move and the roommate is applying for jobs up there, he has some connections, so fingers crossed. They only gave me 32 hours a week but that’s considered full time for them so I still get the benefits, it just means less money which is annoying cuz life is expensive.


----------



## shaescott

I am… very confused.

I never got a +LH test, just that mini surge back on CD14-15 that never got close to positive. My temperature is still elevated, and I took plan B 8 days ago. It’s supposed to be out of your system after 5 days. My birth control app now thinks I ovulated prior to taking Plan B, and it has an algorithm to account for Plan B changing your temperature, I logged it, it knows I took it. It didn’t think anything of my raised temp until today when I guess it decided it’s been elevated longer than Plan B would cause? But it spiked immediately after taking it. Now it’s telling me I’m in safe days and I’m suspicious. I don’t believe that I actually ovulated, and no ovulation means no safe days. Anything is possible but it seems extremely unlikely. I’ve been spotting for the past 3 days now, it’s been minimal but has increased a tiny bit, still barely there though. I may be about to get my period, but I also spotted CD15-17 for no reason so :shrug: of course now I’m like “it’s implantation spotting!” But again, I never had a +OPK. I am incredibly confused and I don’t want to assume these are safe days when I’m not sure I actually ovulated, ya know? FF thinks I ovulated the day I took Plan B because of course my temp spiked but I’m pretty sure that’s due to the progesterone, I took daily OPKs and none were even notable, no mini surge, no nothing. All super super faint.


----------



## shaescott

Update: my spotting has increased to bright red blood and considering the excessive fertile CM I was having plus a high cervix when I had that mini LH surge that never got positive, my best guess is that I ovulated on CD16 (and therefore didn’t need to take Plan B at all lol), so I threw in a +OPK on FF the day I had elevated LH.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Sorry that your cycle seems to be super weird right now. Hopefully things will be back to normal going forward. 
Can you request extra hours at work, or is that standard for a newb and you'll get more hours as time goes on?

Re: "Never". So, he hasn't reneged on anything. I'm actually surprised that hasn't said something like "and you want more of this shit?" during a Matthew crying fit yet. I think he was just being honest based on what I asked him. What month would you ideally like to have a baby? IDEALLY, he would not, but I think he's in the mindset that he's gonna allow me to TTC and then we'll just see what happens. Since that comment, we slightly discussed 7 seater SUVs again. At this point, I think my game plan will just be to keep tracking, figure out the best day to DTD next cycle and then just initiate and hope that he doesn't put on the brakes or request a condom.

In other news, felt some EWCM while wiping this morning. Decided to do an OPK when I got home from work. Peed in a cup, dipped the stick, and (I swear to God) there was a strand (for lack of a better word) of EWCM hanging off the stick. lol. Sorry if TMI, but I thought it was funny. OPK was definitely negative though


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’m not sure re: hours, once I’m off orientation I’ll probably pick up shifts when they need extra people to earn more. 

I’m glad that your SO didn’t mean it as a firm no, but just his ideal, and that he seems to be going along with things. Hopefully that will continue when you go to try next cycle! Fx’d!

I think we’ve all had CM get in our pee cup lol, but I’ve never had it get on the stick. An impressive (and disgusting) feat :haha:

AFM :witch: is definitely heavier this cycle than the previous 4 I’ve had since getting the IUD out. I’m marking it as heavy because it’s heavy for me, but in actuality my heaviest ever flow in my life would be medium at best. At this point, getting anywhere near actually filling a super plus tampon within 8 hours is heavy for me. I also had my first big clot since getting the IUD out, so that’s… lovely :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Could it be heavier this time cuz of the Plan B?

Dobby and Flueky - Hope you ladies are doing well. :)

So, SO had to take his car in for some general maintenance today and, when he got home, he told me he'd test driven a Toyota Highlander; a 7 seater. He said he liked it and that he'd like to test drive it again with me there. He also had the numbers on how much more it would be to own if he traded in his RAV. And then, in the same conversation, he said "IF" again. I'm counting this as a win though. lol
In other news, I got a positive OPK at 3am yesterday (CD16) and the app I'm using is now predicting AF will be back on July 11. That gives me an EDD of April 17 and I am very ok with that. So, assuming SO isn't in a mood or gets cold feet at the last minute, I feel good about next cycle. :)


----------



## shaescott

Pretty my mom has a Toyota Highlander. I personally find it very touchy in the gas and brake and at highway speeds for some reason it feels to me like the car is going to go flying off the road any second, BUT my mom loves it, says it’s her dream car, doesn’t have any of those issues. So it depends on the person. I’d definitely recommend test driving it to see how it feels to you.

Yay for the positive OPK, I hope next cycle goes well and you end up with a blazing BFP!

Re: the heavier period, it absolutely could be due to Plan B. I assume that’s what caused it.


I’m going on a week long camping trip up in Maine with SO’s family next week. That’ll be interesting, as I’ve never been away with his whole family for that long. I hope we don’t get grumpy at each other considering we’ll be in a cramped camper lol. It’s also a 5 hour drive to the campsite and I often get a little snippy on long car rides so I hope that doesn’t happen.

I’ve been getting a little too into essential oils aka spending too much money on them, oops. I’m nearly through my 2 citrus blends just from diffusing them in the house. Just ordered more even though I totally can’t afford it, but like, they were on sale and that company doesn’t have frequent sales. I use Eden’s Garden, I don’t trust the MLM companies like Young Living and DoTerra. I know a lot of people love them but it just puts me off that they do MLM and they’re actually way more expensive than other equally high quality companies.

I got a few more little things for the future apartment, like flatware and a wood knife block (I already had some knives so I got one that didn’t come with knives). SO is unamused by my inability to not spend money, and like, fair :rofl: once I start working I’m going to have to adhere to a strict budget. Still waiting to start the new job, and I’m very impatient lol. We were going to check out a yard sale for potential apartment stuff but after advertising for like a week in advance all they had on the big day was some kids toys, which was unfortunate for us, but hopefully helpful to some families with small children. Might check out Salvation Army to see if they have any super cheap furniture, otherwise we’ll be getting stuff from friends and off FB Marketplace. I kinda want to get new cooking stuff unless we can find used pots and pans that are actually in good shape, I’ve seen so many ads where the nonstick coating is half gone. I got a good used pot from Savers in college that I still use, so maybe we’ll check them out again. Idk, just writing out my thoughts at this point lol.

I’m getting all prepped and ready to start the RN job, I ordered scrubs and got 2 kinds hoping at least one would fit, and luckily one did, so I’m sending back the ones that didn’t and I bought some more of the ones that fit. Elastic waistband pants are always a risk for me because sometimes the waist is way too big even though it fits me in the hips, but this time I got lucky lol. They’re nice and stretchy and so are the matching scrub tops, the tops are also quite long, so I’ll be able to wear them during pregnancy for the first few months, hopefully until I start getting to the waddling stage. At that point I’ll at the very least have to get some maternity scrub tops, we’ll see about pants. The hospital has all RNs wear navy blue, but at least we get to pick the brand of scrubs. 

Anyway I’m pumped about my new scrubs because they fit so much better than my boxy school scrubs so here’s a pic, please ignore the state of disarray of my bathroom and the water spots on the mirror lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty, wow those are some big steps for your SO. Hope things end in a bfp for you next cycle.

Never test driven a Toyota Highlander, but I'm a huge Toyota fan :)

Shae hope the camping trip goes well. I don't do the best with being cramped up. I definitely like my personal space. 

Have you thought about buying some stuff from TJ Maxx? I think they might have pots and pans set. It will probably be hard to find a decent set used. Oh or an Ollie's might be a good place to find a new but cheap set. You can always upgrade to nicer things later. 

You look great in your scrubs. Glad you got a pair that suits you well. Also, Cherokee has a maternity line. I LOVED them when I was pregnant with V. It has nice big pockets for the shirt and loved the waistband with the bottoms. They switched what colors scrubs RNs and therapists wear so I donated mine to the therapy manager and they have been used by multiple therapists. 

AFM, home is coming along. Septic is put in, just waiting for inspection. Block for the "skirting" has been delivered and should be set up this week. Porches are almost finished being built by FIL. Still need to vapor barrier, center blocks set up, heat pump, and some other inspections/surveys, but we are almost done. I'm thinking middle of July we will be moving. 

We are going on a one night vacation on the 5th, just a trial to see how this works for us. Happy to get a bit of space from in laws but nervous about how sleeping will go. Will be taking the girls to an aquarium and mainly hanging out in the pool. 

Got a bit POd last night. I put V and S to bed around 820. In laws, 3 adults and 4 kids were playing right outside our place. I have the diaper pail outside the front door and made some small talk, even mentioned that the girls were in bed. That happened around 845. The kids are riding drift carts and some big wheels. Well they didn't get the hint and at 945 they woke E up. She doesn't usually wake up til around 11. I debated about it, but I decided to go out and try to be as polite as I could. At this point all 5 kids are out there playing. I asked if they were about done as the baby had been woken up. They said once FIL got back they were leaving. They did leave shortly after and FIL did work a little bit afterwards in the shop but he was nearly done. I'm not sure if I was still rude, but I think it's rude to be playing right outside our home at almost 10 o clock. We will be gone soon enough and they can play to their hearts content without disturbing a family with young children trying to sleep. 

Had an issue with gnats this past week. Still have a few left, but not many. Ugh, will have to put bananas in the fridge for the rest of summer I suppose. 

Work has been busy but should wind down a little soon. Just tired as usual too, but getting a little better. E is going to bed around 730, waking around 11 and not again until 430 to 530. Then we get up for the day around 730. She had been waking around 2 to 3 prior to the past 3 days so I'm really hoping this new pattern continues. I'm so exhausted with all the night waking.

Anyways hope everyone is well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Lookin' good. The pants my work provided for me are scrubs, but they don't really stretch and I requested a size smaller than I should have, hoping I'd shrink into them. While I have lost like 17lbs since starting, they're still tight. I decided to look for some scrubs at Walmart and found ones in a similar colour, but with a lot of stretch and they're so comfy. And only $13. I ended up with 2 XLs and 2 XXLs. I wear the XLs now and I figure I use the XXLs as maternity ones.
I feel you on buying stuff for a new place. I actually accrued a bunch of stuff years before I moved out. Mainly dishes, glasses, and serving stuff. If you can find used cookware in decent condition, that's great. But maybe treating yourself to new stuff would be better.
Hopefully the car ride and trip go well. Just bring snacks and maybe try to snooze. lol

Flueky - Doesn't sound like you were rude to me. It's always weird to me how some people have their kids asleep by like 8, but then other kids of the same age are still out playing well after dark. Like, which of us are the bad parents? lol. But ya, totally agree that you went about things the right way. 
FX E sleeps for longer stretches going forward. How long was it before your other girls slept through the night?

AFM, not too much to report since last night, but I can tell you about a bit of SO dumbassery from yesterday. Gonna try and keep this short...
Ok, so, gonna try to keep this short...
I had work 10-2. SO had car appt 12:30. Diabetes society collecting clothing donations 9-2 at strip mall parking lot. Stay up til 3am with SO, sorting and bagging clothes to donate. 17 bags total, all loaded in his car. SO texts while I'm at work, no one in the parking lot, will try again after appt. Send him screen shot to verify it's the right date and location. He's at the wrong location. Face palm. He did go by after his appt, but it was almost 3 and everyone had left. Like, seriously? Anyway, ended up finding out there is a permanent donation bin at another strip mall less than a minute's drive from my house. So, I dropped off all the bags and I'm feeling good. :)
Gonna take the kids to a local splash pad after breakfast and then take Alex to Party City to see if any decorations strike his fancy for his BDay. Kinda leaning towards pirate theme.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby, it's been almost 2 weeks since we've heard from you. We hope you're doing ok. <3

So, SO and I have talked new car a little here and there and, one of those times, the topic turned to who would sit where and he was like "Alex can go here, Matthew goes here and... "Not Emma" can go here." Emma being a named I've loved since high school, but he thinks it's too old sounding and overused. I figured that I can't convince him to have another AND get to pick the name too. So, we haven't discussed girl names since there's no reason to til we know the gender. Just gotta hope we'll have that convo soon though. Premom app is saying I'm CD20 out of probably 30. Hopefully I'll be in the TWW by this time next month.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I hadn’t heard of Ollie’s before but turns out there’s one about 25 minutes from me, so I might check it out. Thanks!
I’m glad to hear the new house is coming along well. Sorry about the late night disruptions lately, that’s definitely rude of them. Hopefully E’s new sleep pattern has been continuing?

Pretty I may treat myself to a new set. I have a pot I got used in college that’s really good but my mom might rather buy me a new set than take that pot, she’s gotten used to using it, she hated our old one. 
Sorry to hear that SO managed to go to the wrong address. That must have been frustrating after all the work you put into packing it all up. I’m glad to hear that he found a different location that worked. 
Lol @ “Not Emma” can go here. Sounds like he’s pretty accepting of having another little one at this point! Fingers crossed next cycle goes as planned :)

Dobs I hope you’re okay, sending love <3

AFM leaving on the camping trip today. It’s actually going to be pretty cool up there for summer, 3 of the days have highs in the low 60s. Pretty crazy considering it’s 90 here today and got up to 97 yesterday. I hate the heat though so I’m cool with wearing jeans and a hoodie. It’s funny, in spring the low 60s would mean a t-shirt and jeans, no hoodie needed. In summer I’m so used to the warmer temps that low 60s feels freezing. Anyway, wish me luck. I’m going to have to temp and take daily ovulation tests in a camper (I’m CD10 today), so this will be interesting. Hopefully I can get some last safe day BD before leaving today.


----------



## shaescott

Update: CD10 BD successfully obtained :thumbup:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Woo. Get it, gurrl. lol. 
I get what you mean about getting dressing differently for the same temp, but in different seasons. Makes me think of this meme I shared on FB...

10C = 50F, 30C = 86F, BTW. lol
And that's SO. If the temp is double digits, he's in shorts. lol


----------



## shaescott

Pretty lol I saw that on Facebook a week or two ago. Wearing jackets at 86 degrees is absolutely insane, I would die.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey ladies. Sorry for disappearing. It’s just been a lot, and I’m just drained. Ive been lurking, but I don’t remember much of what’s going on.

Shae, you have had so much exciting news over the last couple of weeks! I’m so thrilled for you and that all of your hard work has been paying off! Also yay for sexy time! Hope the camping trip is a ton of fun! My coworker swears by essential oils. Hope you can find everything you’re looking for that’s both your wants/budget. I still love Nextdoor hahah. Your scrubs are super cute! You’re absolutely gorgeous as well. Ross and TJ Maxx are big amongst my budget conscious friends. They have a really good eye and find some great stuff.

Pretty lol at the meme. Very accurate and funny af. I’m so excited for you to try next soon! Sending lots of pink baby dust. I think it’s super cute that SO took a 7 seater for a test drive. There’s never a perfect time to have another baby, but it definitely looks and sounds like he’s on board. What did you end up deciding for the party theme?

Fluek I know there’s still a lot to do, but I hope you can get into your house in the next few weeks! Hope the sleepover goes well! And aquariums are always a win. That is so tough about the kids though being super loud at night. Hang in there! Hopefully you can get some reprieve soon.

((lots of ranting, sorry)) TLDR: I'm still stressed and depressed about A's speech and ABA and boys and the realization that I'm never getting married.

AFM much of the same. I have to do 30m aba parent training every day for two weeks. It’s annoying, but it’s the only way for them not to drop him as a client. His behavior is much better now that they don’t have three therapists stressing him the eff out at school. I’m already back in 1k debt after borrowing money from my mom. To be fair, $500 alone went to my attorney. I’m trying to relax, but I still feel like I’m running on empty all the time even though A is at school all day.

Re boys. Oh. geez. So I have officially cut contact with The Boy. I don’t miss him, but I miss how he makes me feel. I slept with Zac Efron, and that was disappointing. He really did try, but he had no idea what he was doing. And then it was over in less than 5 minutes. Like literally he kept stopping me and still didn’t top out at 5 minutes. But now I have New Guy. New Guy is 34, works in tech but not an engineer, has a studio in the heart of downtown SJ (annoying parking situation), is tall and handsome and so attentive to me in and out of bed. Never married, no kids. He’d be boyfriend material BUT he’s just as damaged as me. His mom is medicated for bipolar, I’m sure he’s bpd. He definitely has SADS. He has scars from when he used to cut. He doesn’t have a car because he’s lived in DTSJ for 6 years. He had a DUI 8 years ago. So. Many. Red. Flags. He actually is the only guy to give me an unassisted climax without me doing the work.

And all of my friends are like you have to give him a chance. My family is like no you absolutely cannot because with your mental illness genes and his mental illness genes, you’re bound to have a kid with something. So I’m just enjoying the ride and attention for now.

Getting into my usual July funk as well, so all this boy drama is not helping. And my cousin, who already has 7 kids (3 from her 1st marriage, 3 from her husbands first marriage, 1 together) just told me she’s 12w pregnant. Like she will have 8 kids. She and her hubs never went to college! But they go out to eat and they have a house and their kids play sports and how in the heck can they afford 8 kids?! I can’t afford one. dabidgsag.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs thank you <3 
Sorry to hear about the ABA issues and debt. Zac Efron guy has no business looking that good and being that bad at sex :rofl: I would agree with your family to be cautious about new guy. BPD is no joke, and the resulting dysfunctional behaviors can be damaging to the developing brain of a child since they learn from the adults around them. Past issues with depression and self harm is one thing (I’ve got that past myself) but unless that BPD is under control and not affecting him or the people around him, I’d be very wary. It’s not his fault he has a mental illness, but you have to look out for you and A first and foremost. I’m sorry you’re having a rough time with your cousin being pregnant again. Idk how she affords that many kids either. Happy for her (as long as she’s happy) but it’s still hard when other people are getting what you want. Not sure what that last word was supposed to be but I interpreted it as “the big sad” for some reason lol.


----------



## shaescott

So I started spotting last night, super light, barely there but just enough to notice a difference in the CM color. Last cycle I spotted from O-1 to O+1. My OPK wasn’t even elevated this morning (or yesterday) so I don’t know if it’s a sign that it will be elevated soon and I’m about to have my surge or if it’s nothing. I haven’t had sex to cause bleeding or anything. 

Honestly part of me really hopes it means I’m about to get my surge because I had CD10 sex and I’m CD13 right now. The other part of me is a little nervous. But I start my job in 9 days, it’s not like I have nothing lined up, and I’ve been taking prenatals for ages now. I would be okay, and I would be thrilled, just super nervous because it’s always been ingrained into my brain that pregnancy is a bad thing for me because I’m not old enough, I’m not ready, etc. I don’t know if that anxiety will go away at some point when I’m more established or if I’ll always have it tbh. When I took Plan B I was as nervous as I was taking a pregnancy test in high school, which seems ridiculous considering I’m a whole ass adult with a bachelors degree, an RN, and a big girl job about to start. I still can’t believe I have a degree and am an RN though, it’s so wild to me, I feel like I’m still 14 sometimes. 

Has anyone else experienced this when they became pregnant or started trying, where they got nervous when the chance of pregnancy became real or they found out they were pregnant even though they were an adult and had a job and would be fine having a kid etc?

Also, if I ovulate by CD15, do I tell SO that there’s a chance of pregnancy, or do I not say anything to not stress him out (since there’s always a chance we’re not as fertile as we think) and if I do end up pregnant, then tell him? I’m not sure which would be better, I’d like his emotional support during the TWW if there’s a chance but he’s already so stressed and I don’t want to add to that unnecessarily. I can get emotional support from my best friend, it’s not like I’d have nobody. And she’s cool with me getting pregnant now that I’ve graduated college lol so she won’t yell at me as much. Thoughts?


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty that's pretty accurate. I know that 0°C is freezing point but other than that, my knowledge of how they compare is limited. Anyways, I'm really hoping that next cycle is the one for you and you conceive a baby girl :)

Dobby, sorry things are just a mess right now and you have acquired some debt. Hope that all works out soon and you get some time for you to "breathe". So hard being a mom sometimes and even more so if your support system isn't there or limited.

I don't really have any words of wisdom but :hugs: 

Shae I don't recall spotting around O, maybe hormones a bit funky from plan B still? I do recall having a fear of being pregnant as an adult even after graduating nursing school. I think I took a few tests even when married to DH before we were ttc. Actually thought I was pregnant at one time and when we found out I wasn't we were actually disappointed so we realized we were ready to ttc. 

I also lean on the fence of not telling unless you get a positive test if he's stressed. If it's bfn, then you didn't worry him unnecessarily. I don't feel like it's deceptive imo. I actually did the same with DH with E. After we dtd(it was early morning), I had a weird feeling I was going to get pregnant. Took an opk later that day, it was negative but fairly close to positive. By dating scan I must have Od the day before. I didn't tell him until positive test and even then, I had devoted about waiting until it was darker I'm case I had a chemical. I decided to tell him though because 3 or 4 days later we were having S's 1st birthday party. 


AFM, FIL working on porches, septic was approved and he covered it up. It does have to be hooked up to the house still though. FIL thinks he didn't do that because it was raining at that time. The blocks should be done the week of the 12th. Longer than I'd wanted, but just have to accept it as it is. Not much accomplished this week as weather was not good, rainy. Hoping either the 15th or 19th we can have building and zoning issue us the certificate of occupancy. 



E had her 1st tooth start popping above humping this week. Sleep hasn't been on that good stretch we had last weekend. Maybe one day I'll sleep again. 

Think I'm going to work on baby books now.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I used to have the tiniest bit of spotting around O day when I had the IUD, not sure if it was O day or right before or after because I wasn’t temping, I just know it was mid-cycle. I haven’t had it the last few cycles except last cycle, and I’m pretty sure I O’d CD16 and I spotted CD15-CD17.

Good to hear that I’m not alone regarding the fear of being pregnant. Like, I want to have a baby, I want to get pregnant. I’m still scared of it, because it’s a big deal. 

I texted my best friend and she also agreed that I should wait for confirmation of a test prior to stressing him out about it. Glad to hear that others have done it that way. 


Sorry to hear about the delay with the new house, I hope there are no more delays. Poor E, I bet that tooth is bugging her. Hopefully when it comes through she’ll get better sleep.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae lol the last bit wasn’t a word. It was just me hitting the keyboard in aggravation :rofl: I know you already decided, but I’m also team don’t stress him out unless there’s a positive hpt or you really think you’re pregnant. I was TTC and still freaked out. Like yes, I came on here and went on and on about how thrilled I was. But I panicked! And I was 27, been in my career for five years, made a decent salary with a partner (granted deep down I knew he was full of it) who made over 6 figures, and I owned my condo. Nobody ever feels totally ready. Hell, I still have days where I put A to bed and I’m like wtaf who thought I was ready to have a kid and how the actual f* am I making this work day to day lol. Totally normal. I do think the plan b wonks things out.

Fluek second Shae. I’m sorry about the delays and hopefully the weather clears up so things can get moving and grooving. And sorry about the tooth. Hopefully comes through and everyone is back to regular sleep soon. Yay for baby books though!

AFM believe it or not I have a boy update. So The Banker and I had second date. Why he even wants to talk to me about I basically told him I was obsessed with The Boy and my only interest in him was warm fire vs hot flame is beyond me. But he was nice. He remembered when A naps, so he picked a time that worked for nap time. Picked a restaurant that was close to me even though it’s 25m-30m each way for him. We sat about 2 hours, he paid even though I ordered stuff twice as expensive as him because I got wine and he didn’t. He asked to kiss me in the like oldest chivalrous way possible. Not a bad kisser. But like. DASIDASHUOFAGSUFGHAIDHASUHD He lights up when he talks about his 9 month old goddaughter. He can give me 85% of what I need. So naturally I just don’t feel anything. I also don’t trust me. Like he’s 35. Why are you not married if you’re so great? But idk. I get good guy vibes from him and good stepdad vibes. Ironically the only reason I went out with him today was because I’m on a SEVEN DAY period. They’ve been 1-2 light days with maybe 1-2 spotting days since I got on the pill. This is like 1 day of spotting, 6 days of the heaviest and clottiest bleeds since I can’t remember when, and 2 days of spotting. So I was supposed to go see my booty call today, but I had to cancel because I’m still spotting. And I was like maybe God is literally trying to tell me to just go out with Banker and stop putting it off. I feel like this is a cosmic test, and I’m failing.

Oh and my bro moved to Cleveland for med school. My stepdad just bought him a basically new Honda CRV. My mom is hella pissed because she's mad about the inequity. And I tried to explain it to her that being petty and depriving the twins of stuff isn't going to change anything. I want them to have nice apartments and have a car and not have to worry about tuititon. Like I will do anything to make that happen for A, even if it means I have to take on some debt. Just because she got suckered into screwing us over doesn't mean that the boys don't deserve it. And then I cried cuz I miss my baby brother. Even though I just saw him less than 48 hours ago lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

O.m.g. My neighbor threw the loudest party until 3am. I’m surprised nobody called the cops. I just didn’t want to be that neighbor who calls without talking first but I wasn’t about to get up either lol

Cut ties with DTSJ boy. He flew off the handle then tried to blame me for his unhealthy communication. Old Dobby would want to fix him. New Dobby does not have time for that.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae you'll have to.let us know how opk is today. 

Dobby, well I'm glad he showed this side now and really proud of you for knowing it is not your job to fix him.

Banker guy sounds interesting. That's nice that he actually listens to you. Curious to see how this goes :)

Also sorry about the family drama and loud party. Did it make it for A to sleep? 

Thanks guys, definitely hoping no more delays for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about all the guy troubles. That’s too bad that your stepdad is leaving you out of financial help compared to the twins, but true that preventing them from getting help would be bad as well. 

Very negative OPK today so I guess the spotting was just random. CM is mostly creamy so I doubt that it’ll be positive tonight. Will continue to monitor lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - A little tardy to the party over here, but I also agree with waiting for progressively darker BFPs before saying anything. Also, I remember when I took a test ad found out I was pg with Alex. I was lowkey freaking out. I was 28, living at home, SO had told me on multiple occasions that he didn't want kids. But I was also trying to remain calm until I was out of 1st tri. The fear of MC was always there though. Either, it's probably super common to be freaked out by a BFP even as an accomplished adult.

Flueky - Keeping my FX that things go smoothly and quickly from here on out. And I hope E is going ok with her tooth coming in. :)

Dobby - Good for you for realizing DTSJ was seriously messed up and leaving. Really hoping that things continue to go well with the Banker and that "like" you have can grow into something stronger. You deserve a good guy. And sorry about your new debt. Do you have a game plan to get out of it ASAP?

Re: Celsius vs. Fahrenheit. SO's grandpa one time explained it to SO's (American) stepmom. 10C is cool, 20C is room temperature, and anything about 30C is too hot for you to care about. lol. I will say, when it comes to weather, F is probably more exact, when when it comes to boiling and freezing points, C is so simple. Water freezes at 0 and boils at 100. 32 and 212 are so random.

AFM, feeling kinda blah right now. This weekend was too short. I really didn't get out of the house except to take Alex to soccer for 45 mins. Matthew was warm to the touch both days, but wasn't actually registering a fever. He was super clingy, which was both sweet, but not really his norm. I'm worried I'll get a call from daycare tomorrow saying I need to pick up both kids and keep them home. Some additional daycare charges came out of my account on Friday and put me $300 in the red. I also apparently owe the government $4100 and have been dragging my heels on setting up some kind of payment plan. On top of all of that, I went to take the kids into the backyard this evening and there was a decent sized dead rat just a few steps from the door. I was able to get rid of it, but I was freaking out the whole time. Gonna give the patio stone a good scrub tomorrow cuz there was some blood. CD25 for me presently, and I'm having trouble keeping my eyes open.
Good night all. Happy 4th of July.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae interesting about the cm and opk. Have the temps been back to normal since the plan b?

fluek thankfully A is an iron sleeper lol. If they woke him up or kept him up, I would cuss them out so fast :rofl:

pretty that’s stressful. Hopefully whatever it is that you’ve seen the worst of it. Totally feel that dread of holding your breath and hoping daycare doesn’t call. Sorry you weren’t able to get out much this weekend and the money owed to the government. And the rat! That’s crazy!

Thanks ladies! DTSJ popped off again yesterday, and we got to the point of text me one more stupid s* and I’m getting a restraining order. Not my monkey, not my circus. Really does make Banker look so much more attractive.

re debt nope :rofl: I’m hoping that my stepdad can at least get me 4K from the car accident. I think I got 3.7 last time, and I wasn’t injured. I have my third PT appointment in two weeks, and I still have pain/ can’t work out. If he gets 4K, I can at least pay my mom back. I know between now and December, I get $1800 from that child tax credit. I may take on a stipend position next year that pays $1k in December and 1k in June. Tax season always helps, in Feb I should get 2k back. Basically the plan is tread water and pray for a miracle :rofl: once A is in school/no more private therapy services, things won’t be tight. RN, on a 5 week month I only have $950 after bills/daycare are paid. And $600 of that goes to gas and therapy alone.... once he’s in public school full time, esp if he is at my school or I can get someone to watch him for an hour if he ends up going to my hometown then I’ll have 2k to work with each month.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty sorry to hear your weekend was bleh and that you’re having financial issues. Happy late 4th! Wait do you guys actually do something for the 4th considering you’re not American? I wouldn’t expect Canadians to celebrate it lol. Or are you just saying it cuz you know me and Dobs are American and you’re being sweet lol

Dobs my temps have been back to normal since I got my period. Pretty sure my cervix isn’t high yet, I’ve been using a different toilet than usual in a cramped trailer bathroom so I can’t be sure, I’m feeling in a different position than usual, if that makes sense. But I may be approaching the fertile period considering I nearly cried today because I straight up told SO I want a baby right now and he shut it down, I mean he wasn’t mean at all, just said that we’re not financially ready and he doesn’t think he’s mature enough yet. I’m pretty sure no guy is truly mature enough to raise a kid but whatevs. But he’s right that it’s not the smartest move. I didn’t expect him to say yes, but it was worth a shot lol. 

I can’t remember who DTSJ is?

I’m sorry about the money troubles, but I’m glad to hear that it’ll be better once he starts in public school full time. 

AFM just got back from vacation in Maine. It honestly wasn’t a very relaxing vacation, it was 6 people cramped in a small camper, and even extrovert me needed some alone time by yesterday afternoon (I just put in ear plugs and took a nap lol, I felt better afterwards). Then on the last night the waterproofing over the beds started to fail and water was dripping through, the end of our bedding was soaked and I felt it drip on my head, so SO and I got to sleep on the couch thats back cushion comes down to make the other half of a very small bed. They expected this would be the last trip for the camper anyway, it had a lot of other issues that are too expensive to fix. On the bright side, we got to see a lumberjack show, explore a busy harbor town with lots of shops and cafes, climb a very steep mountain on a whim, stand by the (very cold) ocean, and drive around a national park seeing the beautiful landscapes. 
I’m quite proud that I climbed the mountain so here’s a stock photo of what the side of it looks like so you can see how steep it was and just how terrifying the thought of slipping and falling was :rofl:

And here’s a more zoomed out photo I took with the mountain in the distance, from the start point of the trail. 

I saw it when we were entering the national park and was like “there’s no way I’d climb that” and about an hour later I was climbing it because turns out you don’t need any equipment, they have iron bars to grab on to and step on to help you up the tall rocks, and SO’s brother wanted to do it, so I was like “screw it” and I’m honestly so glad I did, it was super out of my comfort zone (especially since I’m afraid of heights) and I honestly rocked it. I honestly found it more scary looking at it from a distance than when I was on it. SO found it much more scary when he was actually doing it and realized he had not actually conquered his fear of heights :haha: I got a wood sign with the name of the mountain on it at a souvenir shop because I decided I deserved it lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I assumed Pretty said it because of us lol. I celebrate everything, but I definitely very loudly and obnoxiously remind people that while I do love me some bbq and fireworks and drinking and Murica! In 1776 who was really free? Wasn’t my ancestors! 

awww sorry about the baby fever. Hugs. Glad that at least the temps are regulated.

DTSJ is damaged. May have previously been referred to as New Guy? He texted again today and is blocked. I’m not here for that.

honestly I can still charge stuff. I’d be more upset if I had to stop his therapy because I had no way to pay for them. 

those pics look so serene! I’m glad that you stepped out of your comfort zone! And sounds like lots of fun activities despite a few hiccups. And hey! I know you said this is the longest you’ve spent with them so yay relationship milestones!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - No, we don't celebrate it. We have our own "birthday" on July 1st, but it was pretty subdued this year between Covid restrictions and all the dead native children they've been finding buried in unmarked graves at old residential schools.*
Sorry your vacay wasn't the greatest, but good for you for climbing the mountain even though you were scared. :)

Dobby - I feel you on being excited to get A into regular school to save money. I'm looking forward to that with Alex too. haha
When will you find out if your stepdad was able to get you a settlement?

*I know you guys have/had residential schools, but I dunno if things were run the same as they were here. What little I know is that back in the day, the government decided to take Native kids from their families and send them to schools to learn "how to fit into society better". i.e., lose all their culture, customs, traditions, and all that. They put the Catholic church in charge and it's all just really sad. Lots of physical assaults, sexual assaults (resulting in babies they literally threw into incinerators), psychological assaults, and literal murders of thousands of children. At the present time, they've searched 7 out of 504 schools and found 1505 children. The country is totally in mourning. -.-

AFM, the hits just keep on coming. Ordered a comforter set several days ago. Got a notification that it was delivered. SO went outside to collect it and it wasn't there. Contacted the seller and they said to wait a few days and if it hasn't arrived, contact them again either for a replacement or a refund.
In better news, I was able to get my 2nd shot appt moved from September 25 to this coming Saturday. And the daycare never called me about Matthew.
Also, can't remember who asked, but we have decided to do a pirate theme for Alex's BDay.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs fair enough re: the 4th. I think of it more as freedom from the British as a country aka independence rather than freedom for Americans in general. People of color were still slaves who couldn’t vote/had no rights and were literally considered 3/5 of a person, and women could be legally beaten and raped by their husbands, couldn’t vote, couldn’t have leadership roles, couldn’t even wear pants… I say this knowing full well that you’re a teacher and very aware of all of this :rofl: anyway, my overall point was that the 4th is not about freedom for all Americans, it’s about freedom for America to become an independent country, and we really shouldn’t act like the 4th indicates general personal freedom.

Ah, New Guy. Okay, I’m pretty sure I know who you’re talking about now lol. Sorry he got all dramatic and had to be blocked.

Pretty I heard about the residential school thing on the news. So sad. Sorry to hear about the package. I’m glad your shot got moved up and that Matthew didn’t get sent home.


----------



## shaescott

WARNING super gross/insect

I think I may have just found a baby deer tick on my LABIA. I saw a tiny thing sticking out that wasn’t how it normally looked and I thought it was a speck of dirt or something and I went to scrape it off with my nail and it wouldn’t budge. I had to give it a good tug to get it off. It was so tiny it was hard to tell if it was actually a tick or just a scab or dirt or something, but I *thought* I saw tiny little legs. I should’ve kept it to look more closely later but I didn’t think of that and tossed it, it’s so tiny I’ll never find it. Now I’m debating calling my doctor in the AM to see if she wants me to take doxycycline. Also, I’m just super grossed out by the thought of a tick anywhere near my vagina.

ETA: I also woke up with a sore throat this morning and SO’s brother started developing a cold during the vacation so I’m worried I caught what he had. My cough has been worsening a bit throughout the day. If I’m sick for Monday I’m going to be super upset, I can’t miss orientation and I can’t go with cold symptoms, even if it’s not COVID. But honestly it’s hard to know because the vaccine isn’t 100% and SO’s brother didn’t get it.


----------



## shaescott

So my mom is having my NP call me in a dose of doxycycline to be safe. Also, I got paranoid about my symptoms and had a rapid COVID test done, thankfully I’m negative.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty omg wtaf?! That's crazy! So sad :( Re the settlement, I don't think the insurance company can settle anything until I'm done with physical therapy because whatever they pay has to take into consideration the pain and suffering and medical treatment. So it's gonna be a minute. And right?! Honestly makes me worried because if I don't have number 2 by the time I ship him to school, idk if I can convince myself to go back to financial stress.

bbl have a meeting thought I could finish before it started lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Take 2. 

Pretty that's good that you didn't get the dreaded daycare call and yay for getting your second shot! Did the comforter end up turning up? I've had that happen a few times where the driver accidentally hit delivered but it was still on route. Hoping that's what happened.

Shae yeaaaaah I don't wanna get super political, and I do love me some America lol BUT the UK is looking pretty good right about now :rofl: DAAAAAMN about the potential tick! That's nuts! My number one camping fear tbh. Glad you got it off though! Hoping your sore throat clears up quickly :( Wretched timing. Glad the covid test came back negative! And that you're covering your bases with the medication.

AFM not much to report. A was 99 this morning and kinda icky, but I sent him to school anyway because I'm a bad mom :rofl: I had a meeting with his ABA people, and I must have really irritated them because now I have to meet with like two big wigs and so I need to bring his advocate. I'm just overall unamused by this whole "it's too hard to do our jobs" like if it was easy for him to function at school then you wouldn't have a job. Your job is to teach him how to function at school and be safe around other kids. Idk. Gotta talk to his advocate because idk if I'm overreacting.


----------



## DobbyForever

to clarify the reason i'm a bad mom is cuz i wouldn't have minded the meeting and paint nite with him here, but a girl wanted to watch black widow hahahahaha


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - That sucks about the potential tick. How're you feeling now? Hopefully the meds nip it in the bud quick. Good thing your test came back negative though.

Dobby - Well, debate-ably, I'm sure a lot of people that want a baby would say having one outweighs the financial stress, but if you know it's gonna be tough and you can be conscious enough to make a decision that works best for you and A going forward, then more power to you. Keeping you FX that you'll be able to get pg sooner rather than later though.
Hopefully your meeting with the big wigs goes well.
Makes sense about having to wait for the settlement. How many more PT sessions do you have left?

AFM, the comforter set did show up the next day. Part of me was hoping it was just a driver error, but at the same time, there was a delivery note saying it was left at the back door. I live in a townhouse and the backyard is less than convenient to get to for deliveries and we've never had stuff delivered there before. So, I was thinking it ended up at the wrong house. Either way, it's here now and can't wait to use it. In other good news, we have a thing at work where the top 3 people with the most positive reviews for the month get a little bonus. I figured it would be a while til I got that good cuz I only started in March, but I apparently got 2nd place and $100 for last month. AND we have decided to get the Toyota Highlander XLE AWD. SO is going in tomorrow to get that process started and then I guess it'll just be a matter of deciding when we want to do the swap cuz they say they have the colour we want in stock and ready to go.
In less then good news, SO has some small tears on what I assume is left of his foreskin. Neither of us knows for sure if he's circ'd, but he has a scar that I think is too jagged to be natural. Anyway, he told me last night when I was trying to have one last BD before we have to wait for the ideal girl-making day next cycle. I tried giving a gentle handy instead, but it was a little too painful to continue. He had this couple years ago. I kinda diagnosed it as balanitis, but he never saw a Dr and we treated it with OTC anti-fungal cream and time. Hopefully he's better in 2 weeks cuz it is go time next cycle, which should start in the next day or so.
Anywho, I'm running on like 3 hours sleep and I'm getting my 2nd shot in less than 12 hours, so bed time for me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Glad that the comforter showed up! That's awesome. And woohoo on the car! I love that SO is being super proactive and getting a move on it now! I'm sorry about his penis trouble. That sounds super painful. FXed it's sorted by TTC time. So excited for you!

Re pt, just depends on when my back is strong enough to stop. I was painting yesterday and hurt it, so I don't think my appointment next week will be my last. sigh

Re aba his advocate is one of my best friends, she's so ready to rip them a new one haha in a productive way but also I'm not taking your shit way.

Re second baby, I know a lot of families out there are making it work with much less. My brother's gf's parents didn't go to college, and they have a 5 person family living in a 1 bedroom apartment. BUT my Palo Alto is about to really show. Don't judge me too much lol. Just keep in mind, a 2 bed, 2 bath houses considered to be fixer uppers are currently selling in my hometown for 3-3.5 million. 

The big fuss over money is partially that I grew up to accustomed to a certain lifestyle, and I really appreciated it. It's partially because I live in the bay area, my house payment alone is almost 40k a year and his daycare is another 25k. But also, as a single parent, I've spent a lot of time reading psych journals to know what things influence children of single parent households the most negatively. Everyone is in agreement that the two biggest factors for unsuccessful and unhappy children, especially in a single parent/divorced household, are parental conflict and financial stress. There have been months where I don't have money for his therapy, groceries, clothes, literally the basic necessities. I only get by with credit cards. Honestly, that's most months. And I feel so grateful that I have emergency options like credit card debt/home loan/borrowing from my parents, but if I'm already do that now with one kid who gets child support then what am I going to do if I have two? Without a partner, I could never give my kids anything. We'd be that family that "if it's not free, you're not getting it/doing it" or "ask grandma if she'll pay for it". I'm not trying to knock anybody's life, but that's just not what I want for my kids. We have never had to work in high school or college because we needed the money. Money isn't everything, but it's a lot.

I'm also just so exhausted with A. I love him. The kid is hilarious and sweet and clever. But he requires so much energy and attention. Like as powerfully as I wanted a baby two/three months ago, I have no desire to have one now. I think a couple months ago I as hopeful that I'd find someone, but now I'm like... the best shot I have at a marriage and kid is banker. And I went on a whole thing yesterday because he playfully insulted my latest painting. And I know he was trying to be cute and was joking, but it triggered my PTSD and I didn't want to talk about it because he's supposed to be with his friends but he kept pushing it. So i sent him this literal essay explaining why what he said triggered a panic attack and then I didn't sleep until 4am and A decided to get up at 4:55. Good. Times.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Fair enough. That's definitely a lot to consider and it sounds like you're being smart about the whole situation. Sorry that Banker was being kind of a dick, but good for you speaking your mind and letting him know why that wasn't ok for you. Hope you were able to get some better sleep last night.
Houses in our area are really pricey too. I think we're one of the most expensive places to live in Canada. I feel like we actually kind of lucked out to be able to get our 3 bed, 2.5 bath townhouse and only had to contend with a few other offers.

shae - Hope you're feeling ok. Good luck with orientation tomorrow.

Flueky - Hope things are going smoothly with the house and the fam.

AFM, got my 2nd vax yesterday. Was feeling alright for the most part after. Just arm soreness. I ended up passing out on the couch around 11, but that's not necessarily unheard of for me. lol. This morning, I woke up with just soreness, but now I'm mildly achy all over. Haven't taken anything, but I probably will shortly before I take Alex to soccer.
SO got everything squared away with the new car and he's gonna be doing the swap this Friday afternoon. Exciting, but also a wee bit sad. He bought the RAV when I was pg, we picked it up then evening of July 18, 17, less than 12 hours later I went into labour, and Alex was born the next day. But we're getting the new car to make room for more, so all good things. :)
AF started first thing yesterday morning. So excited to start trying. Would greatly appreciate any pink dust, sticky dust, maybe even some twin dust from you ladies. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

How is soccer going? 

And I'm glad you aren't having a major reaction to the second shot. FXed it stays that way. So nice that you're fully vaxxed now! Speaking of... I know this isn't a pc question, so feel free to not answer. The 2-11 vax is coming out in the states this fall, but I'm on the fence about whether or not to vax A. Are y'all gonna vax your little ones? If you don't want to post publicly, pm is great. I'm just torn. I know his ped, his school, my brothers (doctors/doctor to be) all are in favor. And I'm generally a vax parent. But ahdiausgduiasgdiua idk what to do lol.

Sending hugs. It is always hard to get a new car when you're old one had sentimental value. One thing that helped me when I traded in my prius for the escape was something my ex said. Yeah he was a s*head but he did have some nuggets of good moments. It's not that the car is gone. It's paid for part of your new car, so its spirit and essence continues in that new car. Dunno if that helps.

Sending all the pink sticky dust you're way! If you had twins, would you prefer two girls or one of each? Just trying to get my universal thoughts ready to go. ;)

Shae ahhhh hope you're feeling better and that orientation is amazing tomorrow!

Flueky ditto! Hope things are picking up with the house!

AFM not much new lol. My friends are torn on whether or not I need to dump banker over the neg comment. It's literally split 50/50. Have PT today and my back is killing me. Still no idea what I want to do with my birthday on Saturday. Mostly what do I want to do on Friday. Sat I just want to be with my fam. Cuz originally I envisioned being with The Boy then it was with DTSJ and then it was Banker and now my gfs want to do something but like... idk. I might just run away to napa solo for the day/night. But I'm so broke. SO BROKE lol.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Soccer's going alright. It's just drills and practising. Not actual games. He really likes it and is always sad when we have to leave. The only issue is the dumbass parents that can't follow instructions. The rules are only one parent per child is allowed to attend and that parent must be masked. We're 4 classes in and there have been 4 or 5 extra parents, as well as some siblings and there are fewer masks at every class. I keep meaning to contact the company that runs it cuz clearly the coaches aren't doing a damn thing.

Haven't heard anything about a vax like that coming out for us. I'd probably lean more towards giving it to them though. I get the argument for people being skeptical about all Covid vaxes cuz they came out so quickly, but positive cases in our area have come way down as more people get vaxed and we load kids up with other vaxes and they're all doing good. I'd definitely talk to their Dr and get SO's opinion, but ya, would most likely go for it.

2 girls, for sure.

Did the banker reply to your essay? Maybe just look at this as a warning. He didn't know, but now he does if it happens again, bye bitch. Hopefully you can come to a decision soon for BDay plans.

AFM, AF seemed like it had almost finished by Sunday night. I was like "omg, please don't let the 2nd shot F up my cycle so bad that O is untrack-able." But it seems to be back today. Bought some cream for SO's junk. Got about 9 days to get it back in working order. lol. Work asked if I was interested in working this coming Saturday with a partner for 6-7 hours (at a large, very dirty condo, apparently), but no one else seems to want to. So, I'm gonna go by myself and the customer is gonna prioritize what she wants done in 7 hours. Keeping my FX for a tip, but if not, still looking at an extra $140 grosse on my next pay cheque.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I know I was hesitant at first, but ultimately went for it for myself but ugh. My big thing is that the science is always changing. So many things were thought to not have any effects 10-15 years ago, and now all of these studies are coming out saying hahah just kidding now that we've watched these kids grow up there are all of these negative cognitive effects that we didn't think existed. Our bad. I definitely buy into the efficacy though. I'd just like to start enrolling him in some classes, or at least try again, now that his speech is getting better. But I don't like the idea of him being around all those kids.

That's really frustrating that the families aren't following the rules. More so that the couches aren't saying anything about it! I can understand letting the second parent slide, but not the masks. I know that a lot of places are relaxing here with the whole "if you're fully vaxxed, you don't have to wear a mask but it's at your own risk". But yikes. Hopefully the company will step in and get it sorted. Glad he's having fun!

Hope that cream does the trick! And that the vax doesn't muck anything up with your O tracking. Will send double girlie vides out to the universe! FXed

I'm scared for you. What's VERY dirty lol are we talking hoarders level?! Or like I call my condo very dirty but it's like... dirty lol. Either way, I hope they leave you a tip! But always nice to have some extra money so woohoo!

Idk. Most think I want to do I can't because of my injury. I just don't want to go out with my friends. They drink too much to the point it's not fun. I want to get turnt up a little but not full on Brie mode. Idk. I'll figure it out.

Shae hope orientation went well! Can't wait for your update <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Meeting was hilarious. My advocate ripped them a new one cuz like 1- she's known A since he was in my damn womb and 2- she literally currently works at a SPED preschool and just got hired as SPED program specialist. She definitely came in not taking any s*. Ultimately, got what I wanted which was to agree that the freaking BTs act like BTs and actually prioritize my son because he's the client not the class/school.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad she got A what he deserves.

Also, I'm on team give banker a chance. If he continues to tease you by picking on you after you told him you don't like it, then move on.

As for vaccine for ages 2 to 11. I'm definitely a bit apprehensive at this time. With the recent reports of heart inflammation with young adults, I would like to wait a bit longer probably. It's also a decision to make with DH a a well. I did put some of my milk in V and S's to maybe give a few antibodies.

Pretty hope the cream helps SO and yay for getting a new vehicle. It is a bit bittersweet getting rid of a vehicle especially one you bought "for" your baby. 


Shae hope you are well. Sorry about the tick. I freaking loathe them. I seriously drop or throw them after I discover that's what they are. Lol bugs in general freak me the F out though. Hope nothing adverse from it's bite.


AFM no big updates, it rained Monday so too muddy for block laying. Maybe Thursday. FIL working on ramp and it's nearly done. Family is well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - So, I found out today that I will have someone helping me at the "dirty" condo, but she's only been working for us for 2 weeks. I feel like I'm gonna end up babysitting her on top of cleaning, but we'll see. Also, it apparently is a 2 storey, 3000sqf penthouse condo previously rented for 3 years by an old man. That could mean a few things, but I'm just gonna make sure we're loaded up with bleach and degreaser and all that good stuff. lol
Glad to hear your meeting went well. :)

Flueky - Keeping my FX for dry weather for you til the house is done. :)

Not too much new stuff to report over here. Pretty well business as usual for everyone. Just crazy to think Alex is gonna be 4 in six days. What happened to my little baby?


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek ugh sorry about the rain. Does it usually rain this much in July in your area? I can't remember the last time it rained over here. Hopefully things dry up quickly.

Pretty oh man. Hopefully it doesn't turn into babysitting. And yeaaahhhh that could go either way.... I feel you. It's crazy that they're 4! Like you get the full flintstone vitamin now lol

Had a talk with the Banker last night. Not feeling great. He said all the right things, but there were like 5 points in the conversation where I expressed a need for something small that was of no inconvenience to him and he just blew past it. And it's left a really bad taste in my mouth. I'd usually ignore it as a one off and just be more vigilant in the future, but coming on the heels of Friday.... idk. But I also don't know if I'm just hyper sensitive because I'm still triggered/I get depressed around my birthday/I have a disorganized attachment style. So I feel like I'm not in a good headspace to make a call on whether to be done or not, but I told him that I don't want to see him on my birthday anymore because it is a vulnerable time for me and I like to be around my family and people I trust. And unfortunately rn that trust is broken.


----------



## shaescott

Sorry I’ve been gone for a few days, orientation has kept me very busy! I read everything but honestly can’t remember a ton. 

Dobs I’m glad the advocate ripped them a new one!

Flueks sorry about the water/mud delaying things again :(

Pretty omg 4 years old? My goodness has time flown by. 

My body decided for everything to go wrong at once haha, I think I got a yeast infection from the antibiotics for the tick, I had discomfort/itching/swelling down there and lots of CM, didn’t seem like cottage cheese lol but the discomfort was significant so I went and got monistat, can’t hurt. It’s not as bad as it was, but it still is tender to the touch externally. In the middle of that, I got my LH surge :rofl: of course on day one of orientation so I didn’t get my actual positive due to inability to test but I’m assuming it would’ve been that day because the morning one I was able to take was near positive. 

My cold has transitioned from runny nose/sore throat to a very productive cough that comes randomly and with a vengeance. I’ve had a bunch of nasty coughing attacks that desperately require drinking water, while at orientation because of course :dohh: 

Today was online training where we just watched a demonstration for 4 hours from home, and I’ve done that training 3 times before, so I set it up in bed and basically slept through the whole thing, naughty me but they didn’t need us to have cameras on so :shrug:

Tomorrow is my first day on the unit. Previous days were all policy and classroom stuff, I had to wear business casual (which meant I went to Walmart and bought dress pants specifically for those few days, since I didn’t own dress pants). I got my badge with the big RN on it yesterday, so that was exciting. Tomorrow I get to wear scrubs. I’m quite nervous but I’m also very excited to not be sitting in front of a screen watching training videos and reading policy for hours on end. There’s a reason I didn’t go for a desk job lol, I just can’t do it. It makes me so exhausted. I’d much rather be getting up from the computer a lot, which thankfully nurses do. One thing I hated about night shift was how slow it got, I’d be sitting in front of the screen doing nothing and falling asleep. I’m very thankful to be on busy day shift.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I hope you won't have to babysit too much. Hope it goes well this weekend. And yes, it's crazy to think our oldest are turning 4 or have turned 4. 

Dobby we are usually pretty dry in July. This has been the most rainy year that I can recall. The bad part is that we have had so many "monsoon" type rain showers. I will send all rain shower vibes your way in Cali. 

Hmm, I'm sorry he just blew off what you were saying to him. I would definitely be on guard.

Shae sorry for the cough during orientation. I'm sure with the pandemic it makes it even worse. Also, omg my nights were so busy. We had a lot of admits to our unit and had to do neuro checks. Shift started at 7 and I was lucky to have a moment of rest by 12. Sometimes not eating until 2a or 4a because it was crazy. We did have some quiet nights though but we never said the words "quiet" or "bored" or choqs was sure to unfold. In any case, I hope you enjoy your actual training.

Sorry for yeast infection and O coinciding. I've only had a few YI but they are miserable.


AFM, they are starting to put up the block this evening!!! Maybe we can get that and the porches set up before the weekend when there are higher chances of rain. Will be waiting on a few other things and then maybe we can get our certificate of occupancy next week and start moving end of next week or start of the last week of July.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Sorry for all the sicknesses you've been dealing with. Hopefully you're on the mend now. And I hear you on not wanting to sit behind a desk. I can't say that I'd fall asleep, but if I had a desk with moderate privacy, I'd be snacking all day. lol. Good luck on the unit. :)

Flueky - FX you can get everything done before the rain and that you'll be able to move in real soon. :)

Dobby - All those factors could definitely be affecting your judgment. but, like Flukey said, just be on your guard. Probably a dumb question, but how soon after a trigger or your BDay do you get back to a normal head space?

AFM, today is the 1 year possession anni for our townhouse. We didn't fully move in/spend the night til October 3rd, but still. I recreated a pic I took at this time last year. Hoping to make this a bit of a tradition and FX there'll be one more LO next year. :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks night shift could be crazy occasionally but usually it was from 7p-3a and after that it was just dead, which was the worst because that’s when I was getting tired. But the rule about not saying the q word is pretty universal in nursing, we definitely avoided saying that too. 

Fingers crossed you can start moving in before the end of the month!!!

Pretty how cute! That’s such a lovely tradition to start! Congrats on the ownership anniversary! Based on your tickers it seems Alex’s birthday is any day now, so happy 4th birthday to him!

AFM I’m doing okay. This week was crazy busy and I’m exhausted, but I have the weekend to catch up on sleep, so it’s okay. My cough has been rough in that I coughed so hard last night I threw up a tiny bit (like a tsp, not much at all). Also yesterday I started peeing myself a tiny bit when I coughed super hard, it happened 2-3 times yesterday at orientation, it was only a tiny bit so my underwear absorbed it thank god, it didn’t go through my pants, but this morning I was wearing a bathrobe with no underwear and it happened and I felt it go down my legs. I’m way too young for this :cry: hasn’t happened since this morning, thankfully. 
Re: the yeast infection, I still have no idea if that’s what it was, I only had the burning/discomfort, my discharge wasn’t cottage cheese or anything, but the discomfort has faded significantly so it’s all good either way. 

I did my first fake IV insertion at work lol, they had a fake arm with fake blood vessels filled with fake blood, I got the flashback of the fake blood so that was awesome. Actually all 4 of us new nurses were successful in getting the flashback, so that was cool. However, the educator told us it’s much different in a human being, it’s really just to practice with the equipment and familiarize yourself with the steps. They’re going to send us to endoscopy or pacu to practice on real people, so apologies in advance to those poor patients if I suck at it lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty it always amazes me seeing how much our Littles change in a year! Love the pic :) FX you have 3 in your pic next year

Shae oh man, that's rough about the stress incontinence. You might want to consider seeing a PT that specializes in pelvic floor. Stress incontinence isn't ever normal even though it's common especially after childbirth/pregnancy. Kegels aren't always what's needed to fix incontinence issues. I actually don't do kegels because my muscles are too tense. Been going for 3 months and while I haven't tried jumping Jack's or the trampoline, I'm not having any incontinence now. Just something to think about.

Great job on the IV! I was always so nervous to do one, I actually avoided doing them the first 6 months and I finally told myself I had to learn. I got pretty good but I'm out of practice now. 

AFM the blocking got done. FIL is finishing up the last porch and they have to be set up. Waiting on Clayton's to do vapor barrier, heat pump, and put a wedge in where my DH had to put blocks on the footers underneath the home. Really hoping that we can get the certificate of occupancy by end of the week. 

I'm the admin on call for work and had to go out today. It's not supposed to be normal but it's becoming more normal. It's just frustrating as I had things to do but it is what it is. The patient and cg were very nice and it was a clean home so I can't complain too much.

Well gotta get girls ready for bed.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for going MIA! It’s been such a busy few days!

Shae oh gosh! That’s a lot of ailments to deal with at once! Hoping by now that everything has cleared up! And yay for getting into the ore active role of your job! I’m sure you’ll do great on a person. Hope you don’t get stuck with someone like me with tiny a**, weird veins. But I go in expected it to be a whole thing haha.

Fluek thank you, we need it. We’ve just accepted a state of perpetual drought. Yes, we have earthquakes. But they’re usually pretty small and I never feel them. I’m starting to feel like huge wildfires are now the Cali thing. Hoping the forecasted weekend showers weren’t too bad. Sounds like y’all managed to get a fair bit done! FXed everything keeps on a good pace and you get your CO next week! Exciting! Sorry about having to go out on a call when you had stuff to do, but glad it was at least a smooth one.

Pretty it depends on how bad the trigger is. Lately, they usually just last the night. But this one took me nearly a week to shake off the lingering anxiety. I think maybe because we kept talking, so I was on high alert every time we talked. Not a dumb question at all! Love the picture and the tradition! Congratulations on your possession anniversary! I’m not even gonna say FXed there are 3 next year, there will be! You hear me Universe?! Maybe even 4! ;)

(sorry this is long lol)
AFM yesterday was my birthday! Officially 32. I was feeling really depressed all week, but I decided to stop moping and do something nice for myself on Friday. So I went to my favorite winery in Livermore for the first time for a tasting. I got both wine flights and a charcuterie board. They ended up comping both of my flights AND binging me two chocolate truffles and three free glasses for my birthday/ being the only table that swarmed by hornets LMFAO. I bought a bottle and tipped based off of what my total should have been. So much fun. Really helped pull me out of my funk. Then we went to my mom’s cuz I set up a Tinder wham bam because lol birthday bd. Will return to that haha. For my actual birthday, did our usual try not to wake everyone up from 6-9am so we went to Starbucks and then to the playground at my elem school. I took a nap while my mom watched A then I did a paint nite with my brother and his gf. We killed two bottles of wine and she brought snacks. Our instructor was freaking hilarious, and it ended up just being us. Then we went to Ray’s Crab Shack for dinner. And my brother’s gf made me a cake. All in all, could not have ask for a better birthday.

So Tinder “Date”. I was so in the mood Wednesday that I decided to look for something Friday night. Also, I know I’m sleeping around a lot haha but I am getting tested once a month. My arm is starting to look awful, so I’m gonna keep it in my pants for a while LMFAO. Anyway, got the usual line up of guys who volunteer but put no effort. But one guy just really stood out. Our conversation just flowed really well, it was a mix of get to know you and logistical DTD questions. So after a day of chatting, I gave him my actual number. And this boy is texting me all day every day just being adorable. He picks me up at 9, and I’m planning to leave (at the latest) 1am. NOPE I was there until 5:30 haha and only because I had to get back before A woke up. I honestly would have loved to stay. He’s so much like me, and he’s been so much of the same s* as me. But unlike Toxic DTSJ, he doesn’t live in it or let it affect him. He has the cutest german shepherd that is so well behaved. Under socialized, so we had to do some work to get him to trust me. But the way the guy looked at me when I played with his dog was like such puppy dog eyes. He said he’s never seen anybody get along with his dog like that, and he usually nipped at his exes/would whine and bark and scratch at the door when they go to his room. His parents are my parents ages, and they’re about to get divorced! It’s just crazy. We ended up DTD three times. It’s hard because DTSJ was so good technique wise and equipment wise, and I enjoyed this but I didn’t like REALLY enjoy it if you catch my drift. And then he held me the entire time that we slept.

But he’s so sweet. Aside from the diligent texting, I joked about wanting a cupcake. So he got me tequila (I mentioned I tend to take a shot before I sleep with people I don’t know/for the first time to get out of my head), two bottles of wine (because I said I like merlot and cab) so I could have a choice, and four cupcakes from this artisan cupcake shop. Since he doesn't drink much, he had to buy wine glasses because he said I shouldn't have to drink wine out of a regular glass on my birthday. All different flavors based on what I said I liked. Each one was absolutely delicious. He’s just adorable. Now the buts. He was married once for 5 weeks. Basically a green card situation gone really wrong. Not really bothered it because it seems to be a no contest situation, was years ago, and they don’t talk/ she’s remarried anyway. He never finished college. He’s excited about a new job that he’s transitioning to next week because of it’s potential career path, but I was raised as a snob. I know my best friend’s husband never went to college, and he’s the best dad/husband I know. And he does very much raise his kids that he regrets not going and wants them to go. And they have a cute house in a nice neighborhood. They make it work. But there are some things like he didn’t get vaccinated/doesn’t plan to… he said his parents/ family may be a little “not full on racist but ignorant”. We have plans to do something Monday. And he smokes MJ, which is super common in this area and honestly most of my friends. No, all of my friends do. But he promised not to around me or before I come over. I just haven’t decided what lol. He knows about A. I wasn’t planning on telling him because booty call, but I didn’t get creeper vibes and I dropped my phone so he had to go get it and when he picked it up the wallpaper showed. He wasn’t bothered by it. Went through the standard questions. He was like more concerned with making me feel comfortable than making himself comfortable, if that makes sense. I definitely get the sense that his biological clock is ticking and he wants to be a dad. He's 31 going on 32 in September, loves being an uncle and godfather, and has always wanted to be a dad. Anyway I’m just going with the flow. I enjoy his company. If it turns into a dating relationship, cool and I'll try to not let the shallow things bug me. I told my mom he didn't graduate college, and she just said, "So?" Which I did not expect. If not, then at least I'll have fun for a bit.

Oh and I've been having just vanilla DTD because I don't want to be triggered/ haven't trusted anybody enough. But I gave him the green light to be a little more forceful and just explained what's ok and what isn't and my past trauma. I don't know how to explain it, but the brief instances where he was more in control was so assertive but gentle. He's just so mindful. It's endearing.


----------



## shaescott

Will read back later but Dobs if y’all in California want to take our rain, please do, it’s been raining for the past 3 weeks straight here, we’re flooding a bunch.


----------



## DobbyForever

Send it please cal fire is staffing up because we have another red flag warning, they’re expecting lighting in drought ridden hella dry areas :cry:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gonna try to keep this short cuz it's late and I'm exhausted. 

Dobby - Happy belated Birthday!! Glad that you ended up having such a nice day. What are we gonna e calling this new guy? Tinder Bae? lol. Either way, he sounds like a pretty decent guy. Sorry the sex wasn't the greatest, but there always ways to improve it and practice makes perfect. If he looking to have kids ASAP too, this may be your perfect guy. FX. :)

shae - Good to hear your on the job training is going well. I'm sure you'll do fine with IVs on real people, but FX they'll be understanding regardless. Hope your cough clears up soon and you pee stays put. lol :)

Flueky - Good luck getting your certificate this week. :)

AFM, so far so good with the new car. Took a trip to Costco with it today and it was hella roomy with the back seats down. 
Dirty condo wasn't that bad. The woman was just particular and had an eye for dirty. But we were as thorough as we could be and she was singing our praises before we were even done. Ended up being there for 7h20 at $20/hr, so about $147 grosse AND she tipped me and the other woman $70 each. Not bad for a rainy Saturday.
SO's junk seems to be alright. Not quite healed but not worse. Hoping to BD on Thursday night, so FX.
Alex's gifts are wrapped, gonna make a cake after bedtime tomorrow, and then my little Munchie turns 4. So crazy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo that’s awesome that the condo wasn’t worst case scenario! And yay for the tip! That’s awesome! And yay for the car being a great fit so far! I’m about to do a third yay with another exclamation mark lol about the junk situation and doing some official ttc this week! Sounds like things are really awesome!!! Remind me, you’re doing a get together tomorrow, right?

ummm the problem is he’s not my only tinder encounter. I’ll can call him Dog Dad or Virginia. My hesitation with the college thing is mostly social, but also I’ve dated guys up until I was about 23 that were less educated or less ambitious with their careers. Including a guy who never went to college/potentially lied about finishing high school. And they always felt emasculated and they barely could help financially. Sure, this guy is taking care of himself rn. But money is fungible. And I have a kid. And long term we can’t live here with three dogs. But he’s not going to be able to match my down payment or salary on a house. I feel the seeds of my disorganized attachment already starting to sprout lol. But I could see him giving me a child before I’m 35.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

We're doing the party on the 31st. Tomorrow is just pizza and cake with my mom. 

SO didn't even finish a full year of college and now working for a bank making like $70K a year. I finished a year long culinary arts program and a full year of hairdressing and I'm now cleaning houses. College isn't everything. lol. But if you know money is always gonna be an issue, then I guess that's a pretty big deciding factor.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yeah I really should look into pelvic floor PT. I know it’s not normal, but I’ve had it happen very infrequently since I was in middle school. I’m trying not to start any new doctor relationships since I’m going to be moving so soon, no point finding a provider around where I currently live.
Awesome that the house is moving along! 

Pretty happy birthday to Alex! Glad to hear that the car is working out well for you and that the cleaning gig paid well/wasn’t too bad :)

Dobs re: this new guy, I’d say be careful but not because of his lack of degree, simply because you need to protect yourself and A in general. I think if he’s hard working and has a full time job that pays okay, it doesn’t matter that he didn’t finish college. I do get wanting to wait for someone who can afford to give A the life you want him to have, but at the same time I don’t think you should exclude people as a possibility for that reason alone. It’s one thing to be lazy and refuse to work or not have a job, that’s a legit exclusion. But just not making as big a salary as you’d prefer? Personally, I don’t think that should be a dealbreaker. If you fall in love with him and he treats you and A right and he works hard, that’s all that really matters I think.

AFM it’s Monday night and I’m already exhausted. I work 40 hours this week which I know is normal full time but it’s hard to go from sitting at home all day every day for 2 months to 5 days a week going to work for 8 hours. I can’t wait until my schedule is just the 3 days a week. However, the one upside is that I get more money for rent and to show on my application for an apartment.


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy Birthday, Alex! Hope you have fun with the pizza and cake tonight! 

Shae, congrats on making it through the first week! Sorry you're exhausted though. That's exactly right though! To go from not working to 40 hours is a huge jump! Definitely be kind to yourself. Way to see the positive to this temporary overload! Keep rocking it!

Yeah the college thing is mostly the social stigma issue. It's bothering me less every day because I do know so many great dads who didn't have a college degree, and he's not unintelligent. We spent all morning having a deep discussion on CRT and racial politics and the education system.

The money only bothers me because I've seen it be a problem in my previous relationships. I know that my salary is stable and increases each year, and remmariage won't affect child support unless he adopts A. I don't know what he makes, but I do know he just got a new job that he's super stocked about with perks way better than my job LMFAO. I can give up on SFH for a second kid with someone like him though. But it'd have to be a spacious condo like the one I have now. Preferably an end unit and with thicker walls lol. Getting ahead of myself, I do worry though that I may cave and move out east. He was showing me his best friends stunning 2 acre property with 5 bedrooms, 4 baths, an insane pool. 716k! My condo is 605! :cries:

I'm definitely letting my emotional guard down. But still keeping the A guard up. No intention of introducing them any time soon. I literally just met the guy haha. But I do get good vibes. His insta isn't private, and most of his pictures are him and his family. It's so cute.

But I woke up this morning and realized like I have been asking for a man like this. He's sweet, so funny, potential for a good dad, so good looking... like he's just the total package. So I talked to my therapist this morning about some recommended reading for anxious avoidant attachment styles. Because my inner monologue just keeps saying that this is all too good to be true and it's all going to hit the fan.

But girls. I may be screwed lol. I saw him yesterday , we were cuddling, and I was just at peace. And I must have truly looked it because he kissed me on the forehead and said I look really happy being there. And I honestly was.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the prices on the west coast are absolutely insane. Here are some examples of prices for houses in my home town in New England with a great school system:


When my parents bought our 5 bed 3 bath house in the late 90s it was in the $200,000s.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Will reply properly later, buuut...

My parents bought their 3 bed, 1.5 bath, 1500sqft townhouse in 1986 for $77,000. Last year, we bought a basically identical TH for $647K. Houses like that in my area would be well over $1M. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m dead Shae those are massive! I love it. We don’t even have houses built like that around here lol. Weird a** Bay Area. I love it though. Generally a more modern girl myself, but I do fancy some exposed brick. If I had millions laying around :rofl: I typically lean to these three styles.

Also LOVE how much both of your parents’ houses have appreciated! It’s such a great investment emotionally to have a home for your kids, but then the financial investment isn’t bad either.

Pretty take your time! I know you said just pizza and cake, but I’m sure it was a busy day. Hope everything went smoothly and Alex had fun!

afm ABA company is getting on my nerves again but I told them to piss off tomorrow lol. Gonna go to the aquarium for a couple of hours, maybe have lunch on cannery row depending on A’s tired cranky meter, nap, then speech, and low key fam dinner. Probably at chili’s lol. Or Thai food cuz my dad took my mom out for Thai food after the aquarium. We’ll see. I want a margarita though :rofl:

random but eta the 2 mil is technically in my hometown but it’s zoned for a neighboring town’s school district which explains the price difference. It was really bothering me lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Happy Birthday to A!! :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs wait is it A’s birthday? I totally missed that! If so, happy Birthday to A! 
I hope the aquarium goes well :)

I like the exposed brick as well. I used to like the modern stuff I think because of the clean lines, but these days I’m more into farmhouse and traditional styles. I also like log cabin style, but I prefer the inside to be mostly drywall with only a little exposed lot beams, otherwise I feel like the walls look too busy and the rooms are too dark. I like light and airy rooms, Unfortunately SO loves dark wood and I like light wood because it doesn’t darken a room.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Sorry that you're so tired from work, but you'll get used to being up and around like before. And I'm sure it'll be better once you're working less days. Hope you're enjoying it though. 

Dobby - I really hope that he is finally your Prince Charming. He really does sound great and I hope your reading helps you to accept his love and attention. Nothing wrong you having your guard up a bit, but don't let it keep you from enjoying him. Sending you good vibes. :)

AFM, today (the 21st) was CD12. The previous cycle I O'd at 3am on CD16 and the one before that, it was on CD14. The goal is to BD 1-2 days before my peak. I was gonna aim for tomorrow night (CD 13, into 14), but I know there are women in the FB who got pg with girls 3 or 4 days before their peaks, so I decided on tonight. SO and I DTD just under an hour ago and I've been laying here, letting the sperm do their thing. Assuming I get my O pretty soon, I guess I'll be in my TWW. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks loves! <3. And right?! I can’t believe how close Alex and A were born!

Ooo log cabins can be cute. Have to agree with you, I don’t mind an exterior dark wood but you gotta brighten it up inside. How is SO? I remember him being quite down a bit ago. Hopefully feeling more like himself

Thanks Pretty! Now that I’ve accepted I like him, I can’t sleep. I’m so anxious. Uggggh lol. And ahh that’s so exciting! The first official ttc bd! Sending all the pinky twin dust in the world to you!

AFM yesterday was good. A few hiccups here and there, but everything worked out in the end. We spent only about an hour at the aquarium, which is fine because we’re members so it’s not like we shelled out $50/person to be there an hour lol. He finally was able to touch a bat ray, and the look on his face was priceless. :rofl: he was not expecting that texture. Then we went to Bubba Gump for lunch and he got a free ice cream bar with sprinkles. That he did it eat cuz my kid will not eat sugary stuff lol. Was supposed to nap in the car but there was stop and go traffic, so he missed nap. Had quiet time then went to speech and had a good session. Then dinner at a Thai food restaurant before cake (that we didn’t eat lmfao) and presents. We’re all so tired and stressed we didn’t even wrap them. Just straight up here’s the Amazon box :rofl: overall it was a good day, and I am so thankful that things have re-opened enough to have recreated my last birthday with my dad for A.

it was hard not having him there, and it was hard because I remember going and being able to really enjoy the aquarium. And seeing A enjoy it on a different level/in a non typical way is hard. Plus at one point he needed a break from him mask and people were glaring. And usually he runs everywhere and nobody cares, but yesterday everyone was seriously all over me with the judge mental looks. Was not there for it. So I was emotionally done after an hour too. But it is what it is


----------



## shaescott

Pretty oooo baby dust for only XX sperm getting near that egg! :dust::pink:

Dobs I’m glad you had a good day overall. Sorry about the judgey people :(

SO is doing okay, his new (used) car has been a buttload of trouble but otherwise pretty good.


----------



## shaescott

Today was wild. My middle aged seemingly healthy patient went from stable and about to be discharged to stat EKG and labs and meds and imaging. I got out 1.5 hours late. On the bright side, I get paid for that extra time. I was so overwhelmed once he was off to a different floor because we got along really well, just constant banter, and I had gotten attached to him. Some people say not to get attached but… I can’t not.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Ya, super close. If memory serves me, he was due on the 31st, right? Harry Potter's BDay. So fitting. lol
Glad you guys had a good day. It can really be bittersweet to go places with your kids that you went with your late parent(s). When we went to Disney with the kids in January 2020, it was so surreal to be there with them when the last time I was there was February 2015, 11 months before my dad died. Getting a little emotional as I type this, but you can only go forward and just try to make their childhood memories just as great yours were.

shae - Sorry SO's car is being a pain right now. And sorry you had such a traumatic experience with your patient. Did school cover how to be able to leave your emotions at the door when you're at work? Totally nothing wrong with caring and being friendly, but your gonna meet A LOT of people now. Can't get attached to everyone. 

AFM, it's been 3 days and 9 hours since our BD and still getting negative OPKs. I know I'm not down and out just yet, but I feel like it's not looking good. For days, I've been thinking "yup, I'm pg. Totally. Of course this worked. How could it not? SO and I are quite fertile." But my optimisism is starting to fade. :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae glad SO is feeling better but bummer the car has turned into a headache. I'm sorry about your patient. It is hard, and there is that fine balance of caring but not caring so much it ends up destroying you. TBH it's why I can never work in a lower income school again. It sounds awful, but I can't close my heart off to the kids and I want to carry their weight for them to a point it was literally affecting my emotional and physical health. I think getting attached is good so long as you're not reaching that point. Hope he pulls through.

Pretty great memory! Yup, he was due July 31st of Aug 1st. I just remember being upset that his original due date was 8/1, which is my dad's death date. It was hard, but I really felt like he was there with us just looking out. And exactly, we just keep pushing forward.

Re the opks remind me again, are you using them to test for ovulation or are you using them to pre-emptively try to check for pregnancy? Keeping my FXed

AFM Virginia has slowly been texting me less. Literally only texted me once yesterday mid day. I know he said he was potentially planning to celebrate with friends, but idk. You know me. You make time to talk to who you wanna talk to. And I usually wake up to a wall of text, but nothing today. And the sane brain is like girl you know he went out with friends last night but the anxiety brain is like nah girl he didn't text you cuz he's busy sleeping with someone else. We're supposed to hang out tomorrow morning, so hopefully he texts to confirm. Otherwise I'm gonna shoot him a text later this afternoon. I've just seen this happen to me/my friends enough times to know that when a guy goes from texting you back within 10 minutes to only texting 1-2x a day... not a good sign.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I wouldn’t call it traumatic, I wasn’t even close to as overwhelmed as I’m sure he and his family were, I just was nervous for him and overwhelmed at how busy the day had gotten. I wasn’t so attached that I would be nonfunctional if he died, just reasonably upset and stunned considering the sudden turn of events. 

I’m sorry to hear about the negative OPKs. I’m assuming that you wouldn’t want to BD again because you don’t want to BD too close to O since you want a girl? Praying for you that your positive OPK comes any time now. Will you try again next cycle if this one doesn’t work out? I remember there was an issue of optimal timing in the year for you. 

Dobs I can only imagine how hard it would be with those poor little kids, you just want to scoop them up and tell them everything will be okay and fix everything for them, but you can’t. It doesn’t sound awful at all, it sounds like you care deeply about your students and that is a good thing. However, like you said, there comes a point where it starts to destroy you because there’s nothing you can do for so many of their problems and that hurts. I’m definitely not at that point, I don’t get to know my patients over 9-10 months like you do your students. It’s a much less deep connection, which I’m grateful for because it would kill me to see these things happening to people I’ve known for several months or more. That’s a whole nother level of attachment. 

Regarding Virginia boy, dang. I hope it’s nothing and that he’s just tired or hungover or something, but it’s always worrying when the frequency of texts decreases like that.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I'm sure Virginia is just busy. Have you heard from him much today? And OPKs are to check for O. More in that below...

shae - Fair enough. And it really is crazy how life can go from zero to 60 in a minute.
Ya, no 2nd BD. A "prefect sway" says you should only have one BD, 2-3 days before O/1-2 days before peak OPK. There are a bunch of women who've had imperfect sways (2nd BDs) and still ended up with girls, but apparently SO's suspected balanitis has flared up and we're back to nightly cream application. Will definitely be trying again. And April baby would be preferred, but I'm not waiting another year to try. Basically anything that's at least 4 weeks away from Alex's BDay, Matthew's BDay, and XMas is acceptable.

So, I've finally reached my peak. My last OPK at 5:30pm was 1.32. Haven't tested again, but probably will soon. It's been almost exactly 5 days since our BD, so highly unlikely the sperm is still kicking around. I'll still take a test in a couple weeks, but I doubt this is my cycle. -.-


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I think people just get burnout and others are just good at removing any emotion with their work. I cannot understand how hospice nurses do it. I fully support dying comfortably and with dignity but man, I would be so depressed I think. 

Dobby sorry his texting is decreasing. Hope it doesn't mean anything, but I know what you mean about people making time for you.

Pretty I hope his swimmers are durable. I know it's not impossible but I also get that it is at the far end of the spectrum. Hope SO gets healed up soon and you get a pink bfp :)


----------



## Flueky88

Work is done except for a few things that shouldn't hold us back. Building qnd Zoning should go out today and we hope to get the certificate of occupancy today. Then we need electric turned on and get our keys. We plan to move Saturday if all goes well. We will do a few things Friday if able. Soooo excited :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Short post cuz long day. A woke up with 103 fever this morning and it hasn't broken yet. I'm hoping it's just a reaction to his vaccines. Sigh.

Pretty FXed you got some durable pinkie swimmers

Flueky FXed you got the clearance today! That'd be such a relief to get to move in this weekend.

Shae sounds to me like you're in a really good headspace re work. Hope things are still going well. When do you start getting paid/can make moves on the apt?

Re Virginia. He passed a gallstone. And then apologized for being a super introvert over the weekend. He's back to his usual tons of texts and pics self since. He's supposed to come over tomorrow but with A still running a fever, I probably have to cancel on him.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, V had a fever after her 4 year shots. She felt rough for a day or two and was back to herself afterwards. Glad Virginia is back to man texts :)

Pretty and Dobby, I'm sorry forgot to mention, happy belated birthday to A & A!

I got a call from building and zoning. He said I could call the power company, but power company said he needed to call. I asked if they could call him, that was a negative. If lights aren't on tomorrow morning when we stop by to get the building delivered then I'll stop by building and zoning. 

Ugh, so frustrating that everything is such a process but we should still be able to move this weekend. Internet is supposed to be installed Friday. Not sure if the distance from the road will be an issue though.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh that's obnoxious. Hopefully the power get sorted. Is the distance from the road a concern with the actual service or like the people figuring out where to go?


----------



## Flueky88

I called the power company thus morning and they received the call yesterday. They could you give me a date though. Hoping it'll be there tomorrow morning. As for internet, Comcast didn't mention anything about distance from the road being an issue, our driveway is nearly 850ft. They should be able to find it easy but not sure if distance from road will be an issue. Our old home, we weren't eligible for service and had a shorter driveway, but I'm thinking their cables weren't close enough to our pole by the road maybe?



I have a question l. I have debated and debated with myself but need some outside opinion. My BIL married a woman early this year and she had 3 kids of her own (1 bio and 2 that she adopted but are related) One of the girls is having a birthday party soon. She is mixed and when I asked her mom what she likes she said "babydoll". Should I buy a non white doll? I don't want to insinuate that kids can only play with a doll the same color but I know so much of life is white washed. Should I just embarrassingly ask her mom? Am I a bad person for even not knowing how to proceed? I'm not very close to her as she tends to keep to herself. I do too, drowning in trying to balance work, life, kids, and a sliver of self care. I imagine she probably is struggling as well with 4 kids combined ages 5 to 7 or 8.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I would say that often kids like to have dolls that look like them, so if you can find one that’s very close to her skin tone and hair color, that would be awesome. Or if you’re unsure, perhaps a babydoll with a medium skin tone and dark hair that’s kinda vague race-wise so it could go either way? When I was a kid I cared more about what clothes my barbies came with than anything else so I had a black Barbie in a blue tutu. However, I always wanted one of those custom American girl dolls where you pick the hair and eye color to match you, I wanted one that looked just like me. 

That’s all I’ve got, I totally understand the feeling. You’re not a bad person for not knowing what to do, you’re a great person for trying to ask to make sure you do the right thing and don’t upset anyone. Hopefully Dobs can give some good feedback from her perspective because I’m white and I don’t fully understand the nuances of this situation. 

Dobs I’m glad to hear he’s back to regular texting! Sorry about A’s fever, I hope he’s feeling better. 

Pretty agh so frustrating about the + OPK timing. Fx’d that if not this cycle, next cycle. 

Sorry for the lame reply, I’m exhausted. I get paid either Thursday night or Friday morning (sometimes it drops early). It turns out I need to wait for 2 paychecks to apply OR I have to have someone at work sign a thing stating my pay rate and hours etc. I don’t really know who exactly I’m supposed to go to for that. Super fun. Back to work again in the AM. Been kinda overwhelmed lately, I’ve got like every annoying but not dangerous medical ailment in existence over the past few weeks ugh, I’m a mess :rofl: but I’m surviving :shrug:


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks Shae, that is what I was leaning towards. 

I would think HR could print and sign something regarding your pay rate and hours. If you are wanting to go that route instead of waiting for 2 paychecks, I'd go to HR. Even if they cannot help you, they should be able to point you in the right direction :) don't worry the first 6 months to a year were the hardest. I thinking finding your own rhythm and getting that confidence in yourself and abilities. Well that's how it was for me at least :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - I would probably lean more towards a doll with a darker completion. My sister had a doll that had brown skin and she didn't treat it any different than the others. Any chance you could find a doll with alternative coloured hair? I remember seeing plush dolls that had either pink or purple hair when I was pg with Alex. But also, it doesn't hurt to ask. If I were in your shoes, I would.
FX you can get everything sorted out by the weekend. Do you guys have a long weekend this weekend in The States?

shae - I second what Flueky said and suggest asking HR about proof of income. Sorry you're so exhausted, but I'm sure you'll be used to it soon. Hope you feel better going forward.

Dobby - Sorry to hear about A's fever. Is he feeling any better now? And see? Virginia had a totally good reason for being so quiet. Try to give him the benefit of the doubt next time. :)

AFM, the boys are home from daycare again. Matthew has had a runny nose at home for the last couple days, but I guess daycare only noticed today (Wednesday). Alex was coughing and sneezing up a storm this evening, but I'm keeping my FX that it's just a summer cold, especially with the BDay party this weekend. We have appts to get them both tested tomorrow evening.
Speaking of the party, I've been trying to do a little cleaning every night so I'm not losing my mind at 2am on Friday night/Saturday morning. Putting away toys and cleaning the floor is something that'll have to wait til the morning of, so for now it's just hiding all our clutter. :/
Finally got my peak a little after midnight on CD18. Assuming I O 24hrs later, that gives me a cut off of about 6 days. Apparently the record in the FB group is 8 days, but 6 days is probably too long for normal people. Either way, I guess I'm in a TWW. My next AF is expected August 11, so maybe I'll test around the 7th.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I missed quite a bit.

Fluek, it’s such a tough call but I agree with Shae. Kids do tend to gravitate towards dolls that look like them. However, I hated it. My mom would always buy black dolls for me, back then there were rarely ever black dolls available. But by the time I was 5, I already started to feel ugly because of my ethnicity and I wanted dolls that looked like the ones on tv. As a mom now, I’m so grateful for the representation and I appreciate what my mom was trying to do. Yes, having diversity in toys is great. But her parents can do that if they want. Maybe just pick one you like for whatever reason and worst case that’s why they created the gift receipt . Or like Pretty said if you’re comfortable ask? Like maybe snap a pic of a few options and run them by mom? Honestly my friends all make Amazon lists and I love it lol. Like cool I know how much I’m willing to drop so let me just find something pre approved haha

Shae yay payday! And I agree sounds like an HR payroll question. Sorry you’ve been through the wringer! They say in teaching be thankful to have a rowdy class early in your career. Because after that everything just feels easy :rofl: hoping that’s the case for you!

pretty that’s a bummer they had to stay home over a runny nose! I know everyone is worried with the new variant, but honestly daycares are so germy lol. Kids are always oozing and spewing something. So no fever or no gross color to it, off you go lol. Hope they feel better soon and the test is negative. Yay for positive opk. Sorry it came so late though. FXed!

A definitely just had a one day fever from the vaccines thankfully. He’s totally back to himself but I’m exhausted lol. That was miserable. 

Virginia had to cancel plans again yesterday because he was throwing up. I’m a little irritated, but I don’t think he’s lying about it. He was super cute today. Texted all day, sent a bunch of pictures. But I am wary that like sure you feel better today but you rallied to go fishing and couldn’t rally to see me? Especially when I said I’d be happy to just come to you and chill and watch tv. Buuuut he did agree to a label change from hooking up to dating. And his face is just so stinking cute. I can’t be mad lol.

popped off on the ABA people cuz I’m exhausted and not trying to meet with them every day for three weeks


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hey!! 
It’s been two years since I popped on here! I’ve missed you all and missed the online support. how is everyone? I’m going to need brief updates on everyone’s lives. 

Not a lot has changed with me. Twins are 4, little one is 2. Still stay home with them but recently I’ve been focusing on myself a lot more and finding myself outside of being a mom. we bought a house last year, got another dog (we’re up to 3 at this point lol), I have a flock of chickens and a couple ducks. Between the animals and the kids it’s basically a zoo over here lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations on the house!!!! And woohoo zoo! I love it. But especially love that you're getting more time to explore your passions.

AFM same old, same old. But I did talk to my boss yesterday about accepting a stipend position which officially puts my salary into 6 figures. It's really dumb, but I've been waiting for this milestone on the salary schedule plus it's coming on my 10th year teaching. Just feels extra special. My boss asks if I was just doing it as a favor to him, and I'm like LOL no I'm broke. It's an extra 1k in December and another 1k in June, and every little bit helps.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Welcome back, Green.

My oldest, Alex, just turned 4. And my 2nd, Matthew, is 21 months. SO and I bought a townhouse together last summer. I quit my factory job just before my last mat leave ended and I'm now cleaning houses. I've lost about 65lbs since last July and SO and I are kinda trying for baby #3. I'm using The Babydust Method in hopes of finally getting a little girl and am technically in a TWW right now, but I don't have high hopes for this cycle.


----------



## shaescott

Great to hear from you Green!!!

I still don’t have any babies :rofl: we’re getting there, though. I’m now off birth control and preventing using natural family planning. I’ve been doing that since January. I finished college and have recently started my new job as a nurse. Working on getting an apartment with SO with the new funds from the new job.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I’m glad to see everyone is doing so well! 

dobs- I totally get that 6 digit threshold. Hubs has the same thing with his hourly pay. When he got above $50 he was so excited. Congratulations it’s such a big accomplishment! I remember when you were struggling to keep or find a position, you’ve moved up a lot!

pretty- that’s all so exciting! Our kiddos are super close in age and congratulations on your weight loss and your home! Besides you trying for #3 our lives seem pretty similar lol. House, kids, weight loss.

shae- congratulations on graduating, getting a job, and moving into an apartment with your SO!!! That’s so exciting! Your life is changing so much in so many good ways!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! So crazy how things have changed.

I picked up my keys but haven’t worked on my room. We go back two weeks early this year, so literally I have first day two weeks from today :cry: but I’m going through a wave rn with my dad’s passing anniversary. My PT cleared me to start doing short, low impact rides. So I’m hoping that maybe getting back on the bike will help perk me up. But I just feel numb or sad, and the only thing spark of joy or energy is from when A laughs. That kid was put on this Earth to save me


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs:

AFM I dropped off the application fee after work today, so all that’s left to do is wait :coffee:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Sorry you're feeling so down right. Grief can be so hard, even years later. How long has it been since he passed?

shae - Are you waiting for an official approval, but you already have the apartment, or do you not know if you'll get it yet?

AFM, we had Alex's party last Saturday. Had a pretty good turn out and the rain held off long enough for the kids to get some outside playtime.
Matthew did not have a very good weekend though. On Sunday, he tripped and hit his forehead on a concrete sidewalk. And on Monday, some bigger kid wasn't looking and ran right into him at the splash pad. Got his forehead in the same spot, as well as his cheek, chin, and thumb. Again, on concrete. Poor little monkey. :( But he's on the mend now and is in good spirits.
Haven't tested yet. I had initially said I was gonna wait til the 7th, but I'm thinking the 8th instead. I'm hoping 8/8 will be lucky for me cuz I'm born in 88 and on the 8th of a month. I've read more of posts on The Babydust Method FB page about women who got pg with a 5.5-6 day cut off, so I'm a little more hopeful now. But it'll be what it'll be. If it doesn't happen this cycle, I'm thinking I'll aim for a CD14/15 BD next time.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty we don’t know if we’ll get it yet. 
I’m glad Alex had a good birthday party! Sorry about poor Matthew though, poor little guy. 
Fx’d for a BFP!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- poor guy! I hate when they get hurt, it always amazes me how resilient they are. I have no idea what the baby dust method is. Can you explain a little? How many dpo will you be on the 8th? 

Shae- have you heard anything yet? I’m so excited for you guys! 

dobs- how long does it usually take to set up your room? I can’t imagine it being easy. 


AFM- so I haven’t really told people IRL but I’m having gastric sleeve surgery for weight loss on Sunday and I’m super nervous. I started this whole program back in March. I’ve had so many appointments it’s ridiculous. Classes, nutritionist, psychologist, weigh ins, nurse appointments, logging everything I eat and going over it with them it’s been a process. I started the classes and information in March but didn’t start following the diet until May and I’ve lost almost 35 pounds (double what I had to loose per the surgeon). I’m really excited and really scared but I just want to be healthy for my kids.


----------



## Flueky88

Green, so good to see you again! Positive thoughts for your upcoming surgery. 

Shae I hope you get the place. Let us know!

Pretty I'm sorry he got hurt. The party looks great! 

Dobby sorry you are going back sooner :( school has already started up here. 

Sorry for quick responses. We started moving process last week. We still have a lot to go, but have accomplished a lot already. The wrong storage building was delivered yesterday. Hoping to get ours delivered today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae major congrats for dropping off the app fee! Hope you get good news soon about it! Either way, what a huge step!

Pretty pirate theme turned out great! Amazing job! Looks and sounds like y'all had a great time! Sorry about the big bump on the forehead. :( That's never fun. A is always covered in bruises from running around with no fear, but something about those forehead bonks hit different. Can't believe you're just a couple days out from testing! FXed!

Green wow! Congratulations on the weight loss. I know that any surgery is scary, so try to hang in there. Definitely keep us updated and don't forget to lean on your irl circle for support while you get back on your recover. And I feel you on wanting to be healthier for your LOs. They're such motivators.

Flueks so glad you are officially moving in! Sorry about the storage issue. Hopefully gets sorted soon and not more bumps.

Re my dad. It's been 28 years, but I miss him. I just want to feel close to him. I feel him. I see him. I just dk. I want to go down to LA but I don't have the time or energy or resources.

Re my classroom. I usually have help. I'll be okay though because I have a lot of time with A in school to do it. I just am too depressed to be productive rn.

AFM not much. Been sulking. There's no future with VI. He's a man child, and I get the sense that he's the type of guy who would have a wandering eye on top of being unreliable as a father figure/husband. Gonna take a man break. Had a deep cleaning, so my mouth is so angry rn. Not a lot going on rn.


----------



## shaescott

Green how exciting! I really hope it goes well for you and that it has the desired effect! I know it’s scary to get surgery but I’m sure you’ll do great.

Flueks ugh that’s frustrating, but I’m glad thing are still being accomplished.

Pretty fx’d for Sunday testing!

Dobs I’m sorry to hear about VI. Maybe a man break would be good, you could try to focus on yourself for a while perhaps? Like improving something lifestyle-wise or starting a new good habit or looking into more options to manage your depression? Idk, just ideas.

For example, I started keeping a (virtual) gratitude journal for my New Year’s resolution and I still write a sentence of something I’m thankful for that day, every day. Sometimes it’s deep and sometimes it’s just little good things that happened throughout the day, or just what didn’t go wrong lol. But my intention was to just be more mindful and grateful for my blessings and to just continue to realize how fortunate I am. For habits, I try to pray when I get into bed every night, buuuut I often forget or just fall asleep while trying to think of what to say :rofl: I have been really bad with my eating habits lately so I really need to work on that, and I’m very inactive, although I have been on my feet much more due to work. Hopefully once I’ve moved I’ll figure out meals and get to the gym more since it’ll be closer to me, but we’ll see.

Anyway, I’m sorry to hear that your mouth is bothering you after the clean :( and I’m sorry you’re struggling regarding your dad at the moment.

AFM still no news on the apartment. The property manager was out sick today so I have to wait until Monday for them to come back in, they can’t do it virtually. SO and I went out and bought a mattress today, which was exciting. It’s gel memory foam and nice and firm for his back. We laid on a bunch and actually went with the first one we tested.

Work again tomorrow so off to bed early I go!

ETA: I also got CD10 evening BD so praying for an early O but I know it’s not super likely. I’ve been weirdly spotting the past 2 days, not like end of period spotting but like fresh blood. No clue what’s up with that. So it’s quite possible it’s something that’s going to throw my cycle off and cause a late O, just my luck :rofl: I’m just hoping for a CD14-16 O.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Green - The Babydust Method is the theory that when you have sex in relation to ovulation, you're more likely to conceive one gender over another. For a boy, they say to BD at 24 and 48 hours after you get a peak OPK. For a girl, you're supposed to BD once, 1-2 days before a peak OPK. On the 8th, I'll be about 11dpo. We BD'd about 5 days before my peak though. So, I really have no idea how this is gonna go.
Good luck with your surgery and weight loss going forward. :)

Flueky - Yay for moving in finally! :) Did your storage building show up yet?

Dobby - Sorry that you're still feeling down. And that things aren't gonna pan out with VI. I agree with shae; a man break is probably a good idea. Hopefully it'll give you some peace and clarity. And I hope your mouth feels better soon. I had a filling come out last weekend and anything that wasn't room temp hurt to chew or drink. Luckily I was able to get an appt on Tuesday to get it filled in again.

shae - FX that you'll get the apt and an early O. That mattress sounds nice. SO and I just got a new one a few months ago and we're still loving it. :)

AFM, so I was a little weak and tested on the 4th and the 6th. Both after work, with long urine holds, and ICs, but no 2nd line to see so far. I think I'll treat myself to one of my FRERs on Sunday morning. lol. I'm just being a little stitious about this. I got my BFP with Alex on Nov 26, 1 day before SO's dad's BDay. And I got my BFP with Matthew on SO's BDay. I know a girl with a BDay on the 4th and my sister's is the 6th. A male 2nd cousin once removed and my nephew are the 5th and 7th, respectively. So, I'm hoping a BFP on a "girl's BDay" will result in a girl baby. The only person I know of that's born on the 8th is Princess Beatrice though. lol. Anywho, I've gone off on a tangent.
In other news, SO volunteered the info that he's "not up for baby dancing, but baby heavy petting should be alright." Those were his exact words. lol. He knows that term cuz I had stuff written on the calendar and he asked what BD meant. He also asked what the XO in the circle meant. I told him X was when I was planning to BD and the O was just the calendar telling us there was gonna be a full moon that night. Hahahaha. But ya, totally out of nowhere. His junk seems to be on the mend again, so probably best to be more gentle and cautious going forward.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Oh! Also, I had some mild cramps today. As well as a couple occurences twinges in my boobs over the past few days and pretty tired in the evenings. Don't recall having this with my other pregnancies or even leading up to AF, but I know every pregnancy can be different. FX!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty legal wtf is baby heavy petting? Or does he just mean heavy petting? :rofl: and was trying to be cute? Glad his p is on the mend. Sorry about the bfns so far. Keeping my fxed

Shae woohoo for a great mattress! Bummer she was sick. Hope she’s back in the office and you get an answer on Monday.

Thanks ladies. I’m feeling better because I went to the teacher supply store, and I’m excited about my plan for my classroom. That’s a major source of stress, so I’m looking forward to getting it set up my way.
gratitude attitude is good. I did that 100
Happy Days, and it seriously changed my whole perspective. My therapist set me up with a couple mindfulness apps, I’m just not great about the follow through. I like being physical and outdoors, and I’ve gotten in four rides now and that’s helping. I’ll pull out of it soon :)

Had a good day. Took A to this hands on kids museum and he had a blast. Helped my mom with her classroom. Let A play in his snap pool cuz so dang hot. Back is sore from riding but no pain so that’s good. And omg when I’m on my sugar pills, the broody is so real! My body wants a baby so bad lol. My brain is like girl you struggled with one kid today, thank goodness you don’t have two. But my whole reproductive system is begging for a baby


But yeah I had originally planned on VI being a one night/best case til work starts booty call. He just made it sound like maybe there was room for more, and I got caught up in the dream. Plus those genes. We’d make such cute babies lmfao. He isn’t Abercrombie hot, but every time I see him it’s like crazy. He is like handcrafted by God to be my type. I am gonna let my PT know I have a low key crush on him once my therapy is done, but other than that I’m over it. Gonna focus on work and A and all the usual stuff


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - He was being silly. lol. Glad to hear you're feeling better and hope that decorating your room goes smoothly. That museum sounds fun. Dunno if we have anything like that around here. Plus, I don't think they'd let a ton of kids run around touching everything right now. lol
Good luck with your PT. How many more appts do you have?

AFM, looks like BFNs all around. AF is supposed to start on the 11th, so I may test one more time on the 10th, but it's probably pointless. Now hoping for mid May and aiming for a CD14/15 BD.


----------



## DobbyForever

I see a shadow but my line eye is bad lately. FXed!!

And yeah lol it was a bit cringe but the majority of kids had masks and there was tons of sanitizer everywhere. And clearly operating at super reduced capacity which was nice.

PT just depends but I’m thinking this next appointment will be my last. I’m not having any pain, and once I’m back to my 20m cycling classes/work then that’s really it for goals. I’m sure I’ve built it into something it’s not/who knows if the guy is single. Plus he has access to my file so he’s seen my pregnancy scare, my obsessive STD testing, my trauma/anxious avoidant convos with my therapist. Like who wants to go out with that chick lol. And even if he did, I googled it and general consensus is you can’t be dating a patient for like a year post discharge. But I’m just gonna write him a thank you note with my number in it and make a fool of myself lol. He’s always been sweet. Asked about my birthday before and after without me bringing it up. Followed up when I vented about ABA. Mentioned his brother has ASD as well. He’s short. We’re the same height. And he’s so encouraging and nice even when I don’t do my stretches lol. And I know it’s just his job to be nice to me, but idk PLUS I think I saw him on hinge back in January. But I could be wrong. And he’d be convenient cuz he works literally 5m from my place.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I did the prudent thing and googled him. He is definitely far from single so thank goodness for that

I’m going to be single forever :cry: :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oof but glad you googled before giving him your number. 

Pretty fx’d you’ll have a line tomorrow, but if not fx’d for next cycle!

AFM no apartment news yet, I called and they said it’s still processing. My cervix was decently high this morning but CM still creamy and OPKs very negative. Last time I had a CD16 O my LH started rising CD14 morning so I’m most likely out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry the timing wasn’t in your favor but I know it’s going to be such a great experience when the stars align for that right moment

and ugh about the apartment still processing

afm full day of work today and I am spent


----------



## shaescott

Update: We got approved for the apartment!!! It’s the most expensive one that’s available but we can stretch it (I think lol) and it means we get a dishwasher and more space so I’ll take it. Move in day is the 24th! They’re emailing us the lease tomorrow, we’re going to have a notary witness us signing it so my mom doesn’t have to drive up to NH. I’m super excited and also super nervous, which I think is appropriate.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that’s awesome! Congratulations! Definitely normal to be nervous but you totally got this! What an exciting new chapter!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Congratulations shae!! That is so exciting! I’m really happy for you. 

Dobs- I’m glad you googled him before you said something though! I can’t imagine being single right now. Just watching people I know in the dating world is scary enough. It’s so cliche but I really believe in what’s meant to be will be 



Pretty- have you taken anymore tests? I see a shadow on the top test also. 

AFM- 
I had surgery Sunday. I feel mostly good. I’m almost 40 pounds down from where I was when I started this process 5 months ago. So we’ll see what the surgery brings. I told my mother in law last weekend and she was not supportive at all. She said she didn’t like it and blah blah. She also said everyone she knows who has gotten it has still has issues and is divorced. So apparently I’m getting divorced now also. The “still dealing with it” is taking vitamins.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby oh so glad you googled him. Google is both a blessing and a curse. I hope you enjoy some time before going back to school.

Shae, I am so happy that you got the apartment!!! Now remind me, did you have to have a roommate or is it just you and SO?


Pretty sorry for bfn :( :hugs: fx for a girl may baby in your future!

Greenie.best wishes on a speedy postoperative recovery! I did have a few patients in home care with complications after gastric bypass/sleeve but not many. I can only recall 2, ever. I know one went to Mexico to have surgery and that caused a lot of her issues. I think in my 7 years of home care to only have 2 means there are great success rates :) so don't listen to your MIL! Sometimes MILS can drive us insane huh?


AFM been sick, I think from only getting 3 to 5 hours of sleep a night for a week or more. It killed my immune system, went to urgent care yesterday because I wanted to make sure it wasn't covid. It wasn't but wasn't given many options since I'm breastfeeding. I cannot tell you all how happy I will be to have my body be my own. Been too long since I could take medicine without worrying how it would effect my baby, earthside or unborn, or milk supply. I'm feeling mostly better today.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Flu- that was really hard for me too. It was so nice the first time I got sick after breast feeding I could take anything! lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Green sorry about MIL's negativity. For what it's worth, everyone that I know who has gotten it is so thankful as it's really helped them put their health back on track. Glad the surgery went well. I hope the recovery is going smoothly!

Fluek so sorry that you aren't feeling well, and definitely getting sick while bfing is so hard. Glad to hear that you're feeling better today. I think one time I got so sick I had not choice but to take something and it decimated what little supply I had. :cry:

Re PT/men/babies lol yeah super awkward. I do believe in God, and I do believe he has a plan for me. Whatever that may be. I got a letter to refinance that would cut my mortgage in half. I don't like the idea of making this condo my forever home, but it would mean potentially being able to have a second child on my own. My logic brain is thankful every day I don't have a second kid, but my emotional brain is pushing hard for it.

FINALLY got an appointment to change A's name with social security and they denied his health card! First they said it was because it didn't have an issue date. Then they said because his birthday only had a month and a year. Then it was because even though with the month and year you can figure out his age, it didn't explicitly say his age. Like I brought this kid's old and new medical cards, his paternity paperwork from the hospital, his mask medical exemption, his original and amended birth certificate... like my kid doesn't have a passport and his school id doesn't have his name on it for privacy. Like what more do you want from me?! And everyone I talked to said that's bulls*.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Yay and congrats on getting the apartment. So exciting! :)

Green - Glad to hear your surgery went well. Sorry that your MIL is being a pain though. Some people just can't be happy for others. It's probably too early to know if you'll need it, but do you think you'll need skin removal once you're t your goal weight?

Flueky - Sorry you've been under the weather and sleep deprived. Glad to hear you're on the mend though. Do you have a set date to stop BFing, or will you just wait til your supply naturally lowers?

Dobby - Ugh, that sucks. Dunno why the government has to make everything so difficult. What are your options going forward? 
Are you actually gonna weigh the pros and cons of staying where you are and having a 2nd, or are you gonna leave it as just you and A until you find a guy?

AFM, I did test this morning. BFN again and then AF showed up this afternoon. So, back to square one for me. Considering my peak days since the start of the year, I'm just gonna hold off til CD14-ish and not try to jump the gun. 
On top of that, I got a text from SO around noon saying he'd rolled his ankle and scraped his knee while walking along a very short makeshift path between our place and my mom's. He was going there cuz my mom had apparently asked him to drive her to the hospital. As of this evening, he can still walk, but he's sore. Gonna see how he feels in the morning, but we both feel like he likely won't need a trip to Emerge. As for my mom, what little info I got from her was she was having chest pains and trouble breathing. After 12 hours at the hospital, some IV drugs, an Xray and CT scan, they say it's not a pulmonary embolism, or an issue with the heart's electrical system, or pleural or pericardial effusion. She still has the pain and they apparently gave her morphine, so I dunno. :/

SO's knee and where he twisted his ankle.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Pretty- on no on everything. How is your mom? How is SO? Hopefully a little ice did the trick. Sorry about AF that’s super frustrating I totally get it. 

Dobs- you’re changing As name? Last name I assume? 

AFM-
recovery is going well. 3 days post op and I’m sore but doing fine. I went grocery shopping and cleaned a little today, which is probably why I’m sore. I don’t know if I’ll need surgery for excess skin but I assume I will. At minimum a tummy tuck because of my c-section scar I have a wonderful FUPA.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

SO seems alright. Still sore, but he said going up a flight of stairs this afternoon didn't hurt as bad as the same set of stairs first thing in the morning. He was also able to drive without much discomfort. My mom seems to be ok too. She just rested a lot today and even joined us for a trip out for ice cream. 
It is what it is in regards to AF. Just gonna keep my FX for this cycle. 

Good to hear you're recovering well. I hear you on the fupa. No c-section over here, but 2 kids and years of obesity has messed up my body. Once I'm done BFing my 3rd, I'm gonna get my ass in gear and try to drop some serious weight. Most likely gonna need a tummy tuck and I'd like to see if a breast lift and fat transfer are doable for me. Hoping to have all this done before 40 (I'm 33 now)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty glad SO is recovering. That looked quite painful. Hopefully this is your cycle!

Green yes, his name was changed as part of the DVRO 2.5 years ago. I was going to take care of it during spring break, but then the shut down happened. And they would not give me an appointment. Long story short, three appointments later and bugging his doctor to break policy and it's changed with SS. Hope the recovery continued to go well! Sorry that you may need a tummy tuck though. Hopefully that's just the last step on the surgical journey.

Sorry ladies. I'm just absolutely beat. I do read when you post, but I just haven't responded. I'm just absolutely tuckered out at work. I have been waking up 5+ times a night from the stress for the past week. I put my foot down with VI so he peaced out. He did at least write me a 3 paragraph text that was very complimentary, but of course it was midnight before the first day of school. I'm just so done emotionally and physically. My class this year has clearly forgotten how school works. But at least they're good about their masks, I have a good HVAC system, and two air purifiers in the room. So here's hoping we stay ok. I'm getting daily notices of covid in the district from staff positives, but so far nothing at my specific school site. My best friend has already had three staff members test positive at her school.


----------



## shaescott

Hi everyone, sorry I’ve been a bit absent. Things have just been crazy lately and I have very little energy. I’m moving on Tuesday, packing up the uhaul Monday evening, and I still have so much to pack before then… plus I have work for the next two days, both 12 hour shifts, so I only get Monday to finish packing stuff up. There’s also a hurricane coming on Sunday and I’m worried if I’ll be able to drive home after dark with the crazy winds and rain, I’d rather not die, just a personal preference lol. I’m a bit stressed, to say the least :rofl: Someone asked if we have a roommate, the answer is yes, one of Conner’s friends has the other bedroom, we’re splitting everything 3 ways, rent, utilities, groceries, etc.

Very little chance of pregnancy as usual, I finally ovulated and best chance I got was I didn’t put in the diaphragm right away O-4 or 5, so prec*m definitely got in me, but I put it in far before he finished. So yeah, I highly doubt that will do anything, usually that only causes pregnancy if they have finished recently and were going again, because there’s still sperm in the urethra (I’m pretty sure).
Update: I did some googling and it appears that that is not the case, according to studies men either always have sperm in their prec*m or they never do, and one study found that 41% of men had sperm in theirs, 37% of those samples having a good number of motile sperm. Interesting. I highly doubt I’m pregnant but I guess we’ll see lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae good luck with the move. Se safe with the hurricane. Sorry for low chance of pregnancy. So difficult when you want to be pregnant especially for a long time.

Dobby so sorry for all the stresses in life. I can only imagine how difficult it must be with in person class, current situation, etc. :hugs:

Pretty I'm hoping to lose weight. I have held on to my weight while breastfeeding. I think it also has had to do with my stress at our living situation before. I actually at one point gained almost all the weight back before I delivered. I managed to lose a few lbs but couldn't budge the scales much, if at all. I really want to get to a healthy weight for myself and my kids. 

Glad SO started feeling better. Is he doing even better now? What about your mom?

Green, how are you doing?


AFM still working on getting things together but we have accomplished most things. We got our building that Friday evening 2 weeks back. 

We are doing well, including the girls. Just busy getting things together.

Can't get xfinity internet because of distance from the nearest pole. Only downside of being 840 ft from the road. CenturyLink could only offer 1.5mbps. We are going to try Starlink by SpaceX. Hoping it works good but it's our only option other than other satellite internet providers.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

It's late and I'm tired, but I wanted to respond. So, this'll probably be kinda short.

Dobby - I feel you on being wiped out after work. Hopefully you'll re-adapt quickly though. And, from what I see on IG, you're room looks great. :)

shae - Ugh, packing and moving. When I helped SO move out of his condo and then when we moved into our place from my mom's, I had the luxury of mat leave. I can't imagine working 12 hours and then having to get it all done in one day. Kudos to you. 
I'll keep my FX for you for a whoopsie baby this cycle, even though it's probably a long shot. lol

Flueky - I think my mom had some lingering pain for a few days. She hasn't mentioned anything since, so I assume it's pretty much gone. She talked to DrGoogle and seems to this she had/has Pleuritis. Dunno if she's mentioned it to a real Dr though. SO is doing better too. His knee scab is almost all gone and no pain when he walks.
With Alex, I started at 200 and got to 260. Dropped to 228 a little while after birth and crept back up to 255 by the time I went back to work. With Matthew, I started at 230, got up to 275, dropped a couple dozen lbs post partum, but when I started my weight loss journey in July '20 (8 months pp), I was 272. I'm now at about 210. Don't have much of a weight goal in mind for this next time. Just gonna focus on getting enough fruits and veg, limiting sugar, and hoping I don't put on more than 45lbs again. Our bodies are weird and wonderful things. lol
Hoping you find a fast, reliable internet provider that works for you. :)

AFM SO and I DTD last night/super early this morning. That's CD13 and premom app is predicting O in CD18. So, that's probably too far away again. The Babydust Method says to only have 1 BD and don't have an orgasm. Well, I had a few and I'm probably gonna try to get one more session in on Tuesday. Basically giving me an "imperfect sway"/not following instructions. Right now, my main concern is be able to announce in October "Not a trick, not a treat, our family is growing by 2 little feet". As well as trying to have at least a 2 month gap between #3 and Alex's BDays. SO said he felt a wee bit of discomfort during the act, so I hope his junk is in working order for Tuesday.
Otherwise, just the usual tired from working and cooking and cleaning and mom-ing.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae wow that’s so exciting! That’s great that you found a roommate to help take some of that financial burden off. So sorry about the hurricane! I hope you can get moved in and everything without too much hassle and stay safe! And ah yes the pre-ejaculate sperm is there isn’t there debate. Sorry the chances are low this month. I know it’s difficult to wait but you’re making huge gains this year!

Flueky ugh sorry about the internet! That’s frustrating. I hope you can find a solution. Glad that you’re all doing well albeit busy busy.

Pretty you are so sweet! It was a labor of love for sure. Also, don’t trust my fake a** insta hahah. My life is a hot mess express :rofl: Ok this is a dumb question lol. But I’m assuming the not orgasming is you not SO? Hopefully his little solider is ready to go on Tuesday! Hopefully your mom is alright!

AFM still struggling to adapt to work, but the next two days are minimum days. We have a teacher on site that tested positive for covid last week, so three teachers were out for testing this week because they had lunch together (like at a restaurant, not distanced). A little nervous because one of those teachers had my students for prep on Friday, but I haven’t heard anything about my class/me being officially exposed so I’m guessing that teacher didn’t test positive. My mom has shingles. A is vaccinated, and I had the pox as a kid. But she had to isolate in her room all weekend while I was waiting to hear from the ped about what precautions we should take. I also decided that in addition to not sleeping around, I think I want to get off bcp and just track ovulation. I only realistically have random a* sex anyway once a month, so worst case if I do decide to run off and have some fun I can just make sure it’s at least a couple days after I’ve confirmed O. I’m still on the fence about a donor next year because I’m struggling so much with just A rn. But I’d like to keep my body clear of the hormones just in case.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Ya, the not orgasming thing is for me. lol. Don't ask me about the science, but it's no skin off my teeth. I've never had one during penetrative sex, so it's not like I need to be careful or hold back.
That's a little scary about the positive teacher. If you haven't been contacted by now, you're probably in the clear. And sorry to hear about your mom. How's she feeling today? And did she not get the shingle vaccine?
The "hormones" we my excuse for not wanting to take the BCP while BFing, but I was mainly hoping for another surprise LO. lol. But ya, O tracking is probably best if your hook ups are pretty sporadic.

AFM, the boys got sent home from daycare again. *Rolls eyes* They said Alex had a cough and the sniffles, but I didn't notice it at home. Either way, he's getting tested tomorrow evening. His 4th test in like 13 months(?). Poor guy. 
As of 5:30pm today, OPKs are still very negative. SO says his junk is kinda sore. Gonna cream it tonight and see how it feels tomorrow. May have to aim for a Wednesday morning hook up instead. Wish me luck. lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Quick update.

Ended up getting my peak late last night. So, that gives me a little less than a 4 day cut off. Didn't get a chance to DTD one more time, but I'm feeling hopeful. Back in the TWW. My LMP fell on my aunt's BDay and 9dpo will fall on my late grandmother's BDay, so that's when I'm aiming to test. Hoping that feminine energy will help. As always, any sticky dust, pink dust, and even twin dust is super appreciated. :)


----------



## shaescott

Thanks everyone for the well wishes re: moving and the very slim chance of pre-ejaculate pregnancy lol. 

Pretty O-4 is perfect for trying for a girl, right? Sorry to hear poor Alex got sent home and needs to be tested :(

Flueks they could only offer 1.5 mbps??? We just purchased xfinity wifi since it’s what our apartment complex has access to and they offered 400 mbps, how on earth could you get by with 1.5??? Hopefully that spacex wifi works out for you guys. 

Dobs I think if you’re cutting down on the hookups then going off BC could be a viable option. Does it cause you issues when you’re on it? I know some people do terrible on it and others it really helps them.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - The method says a 2-3 day cut off is ideal, but 4 days probably isn't bad. Just kinda depends on how long the sperm tends to survive. 
Could I get your input on something? I'm still testing til my LH number drops really low, but I seem to be having another surge after a little dip? Is that normal? Does it affect your official O time? Those last 4 entries are the same test, in the same lighting, so IDK. At this point, it'll be what it be, but just curious.


----------



## DobbyForever

*post*

Pretty lol that’s interesting science for sure haha. Well, the teacher who had my students was back as of yesterday. So I’m assuming that no additional exposure email and him being back means his test was negative. The other two are still out though. I’m not too worried because I just chill in my room. If I go to the staff room, we sit one person per table and the tables are several feet apart. And we only put our masks down if we’re actively eating. Mom is still in pain, but she’s raring to get back to work or see A lol. She did not get the shingles vaccine because nobody told her it was a thing. And yeah I feel that re hormone free. Like part of me wouldn’t mind an oops. That irrational crazy biological part lol. The last thing I need or want in my life is a random Tinder baby. But honestly I’m about to delete it because I haven’t found anybody who looks like they’d make for a fun play thing. May just buy myself a self care asset and move on hahaha. So sorry about the boys being home from daycare! They really aren’t messing around over there! FXed for twin girls! And that’d be really special timing with a bfp.

Re those lh tests. Shae can chime in probably better. But I would say that first surge was very short. I’d venture either it was unsuccessful OR (I’m hoping this is the case) maybe you did hyper ovulate and there’s two eggs and you get frat twins. I’d say BD tonight but I know you’re not trying to dtd so close to O

Shae the bcp is great for me because of my pcos. But I am down about 30lbs, and I was super regular when I was 115-120. I love it. I lose weight, my skin is clear, my mood is much more balanced… I got on it because I liked The Boy, and I was seeing him every 1-2 weeks. And with DTSJ it was like 2-3x a week. It was fun because I hadn’t DTD in 4 years, and for the first time in my life I was focusing on enjoying it for me not my partner. Now I’m tired of the meaninglessness. But I’m also not in the mood to date date. Two weeks a month for DTD is fine by me. I just on principle, don’t like artificial hormones if they can be avoided. Especially if I do decide to have a kid in a year or two via donor then I’d like be hormone free but also have some idea of what my cycles are gonna be.

AFM got nothing new lol. Although there was one guy from Tinder that I expected to be a booty call, but he texts like walls of text. He's very articulate. I told him I have a kid because he's been putting in so much effort, and he's not I think that's cool and doesn't bother me. So idk what his intentions are. I'm trying to keep an open mind, but I just wanna be left alooooooooone. I'm not even in the mood rn lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

So had to send a kid home because she's like, "Is it bad that I have a runny nose and cough?" Me thinking she's faking, "I literally have not heard you cough all morning." Her, "My mom said I have to cough really quietly in my mask or you'll send me home. I really don't feel well, can I please go to the nurse?" And I'm like yup I need you to GTFO RN. And they just confirmed that second teacher who hasn't come back came back positive. I'm not a close contact because even though we had a conversation at less than 6ft, it wasn't a 15 minute conversation. Can't book a test until like Wednesday though uasdgasiudgaisu

and eta kid in my teammate’s class has it. So we are at 3 cases, all in intermediate/my pod. But the district website says 4?! So must be another idk about. Which makes us second highest confirmed cases in elementary (tied if you don’t count that one staff was confirmed prior to school at the other school), fifth highest (the high schools have about 5-6 each).


----------



## Addiejoelle

I’ve gotten pregnant multiple times this year with the pull out method. Each time I had a chemical pregnancy. I got a positive pregnancy test two days ago, a strong one (pull out method ) and I think this will be another chemical too. I don’t know what my husband is doing lol! I know he isn’t trying to get me pregnant. That said a baby would of course be so welcome! I also don’t understand why it keeps resulting in chemical pregnancies..


----------



## DobbyForever

Got to say i haven’t looked into any correlation between pull out and cps. I am sorry did your loses. Ttc or not, it’s not easy. I would say his technique is off if you are repeatedly getting pregnant from it. Have you gotten blood work done or talked to your doctor about it? Honestly, that many cps in general, let alone the alone of a year, is really worth bringing up. And I don’t want to knock anything I didn’t see with my own eyes, but a lot of ladies (myself included) are getting faint false lines on hpts across various brands lately. So just be careful. But I’d feel better if you talked to your doctor. Hugs hugs. Maybe ask for a serial beta given the history of cps?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Sorry for this selfish post, but I did a FRER this morning and I SWEAR I see a very faint 2nd line. I don't think it's showing up in the pics, but I'm 99% sure it's there!!!

Please be my sticky little girl. FX FX FX


----------



## DobbyForever

I see what your talking about fxed. When are you testing again?

afm neg covid test. Work still crazy. Date tonight lol long story new guy fill you in after


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Tomorrow morning, with a Walmart cheapie and an IC. I have another FRER, but I'm gonna save that for Sunday and hope that the line is darker. 

Yay for your negative test. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I 100% see that line in the first pic! Omg so excited for tomorrow! Lots of pink vibes!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

So, I tested this morning and didn't see lines on either. I've heard that the new [email protected] ICs aren't great at catching low HCG. Dunno about the Walmart ones, but I KNOW I saw a line on the FRER yesterday. And I've definitely been having tingly boobs. Just gonna keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Keeping my fxed! Worth uploading the easy at home? Sometimes we see things on bnb that are harder to see in person.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty fx’d for you, did you use a frer this morning or no? If not are you going to?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

No FRER this morning. Saving it for tomorrow. 

[email protected] and Walmart cheapie.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I was hoping the line would be much darker, but at least this is definitely not a squinter. :)
And still nothing from the IC.


----------



## Flueky88

So happy for a line on frer! I'd say tomorrow or Tuesday you should get one on a IC. It usually took a day or so after my super faint frer bfps. How many dpo are you again?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

11dpo. I remember with Matthew, I took my first FRER at 11dpo and I thought it was a BFN.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omggg ahhhh PRETTY CONGRATULATIONS that’s a beautiful line! I’m so excited for you!!!!!!!!! And what a change from two days ago!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks. :)

I bought another FRER 2-pack last night, so I'm gonna test again on Tuesday and Thursday. I'm thinking of telling SO on Thursday, but at the same time, he's said in the past that it doesn't really feel real til he can see my belly move. Not gonna wait that long, but still. lol


----------



## shaescott

Just realized I didn’t actually comment but I saw yesterday, congrats Pretty!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks, shae. :)

Finally getting a faint line on an IC. Not sure how well it shows up in the pic though. Also, just found out SO's 1st cousin, once removed, and his wife are expecting a girl in January. They already have a boy who's 3 months older than Matthew. Really hoping that'll set the stage for '22 to be the year of girls.
In other news, symptoms so far are tingly/slightly painful boobs, tiredness, and being snippy with the kids. Really trying to be more conscious about increasing my fruit and veg in take and cutting back on sugar. I'm waiting to hear back from my midwife clinic and I'll contact my Dr this week. I feel like it's gonna be a long 36 weeks and I'm gonna be so stressed until I can find the HB with my home doppler. 

But anyway, I'm feeling super selfish. How is everyone doing? How's work and the move, shae? How have you and A been, Dobby? Is everyone settling in nicely at the new house, Flueky?


----------



## DobbyForever

Def see the faint line. Excited for you tomorrow’s frer! And not selfish. I don’t have much to say in my life lol. Here’s hoping ‘22 is year of the girl!

so long story short of date was looking for random tinder rebound, this guy had nothing on his profile. Cute. Not hot like last guy but cute. But omg he texts literal paragraphs consistently. Very well spoken/written. Has his graduate degree. Works in hr but has his real estate license and flips houses on the side. He is the first guy to actually ask about A. A was sick the other day, and he sent well wishes three times. He is constantly telling me that he thinks I’m just amazing but also an incredible mom. We went to a yummy udon place then walked around downtown for two hours talking. Kissed goodnight. I could tell he wanted a full on make out sess but he wasn’t aggressive at all. Keep his hands off the booty despite obviously wanting to touch it lol. No spark cuz lol you know me. I only like douches. He immediately asked me out again for next Friday. I said yes but I’m still pining for the last guy. He’s just so attractive and he makes me laugh and I feel so calm with him. I wish I could feel that with this new guy. He’s pretty much perfect, but I also don’t know what his intentions are.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty yay!. I'm not seeing it on the IC but I know early lines are hard to capture. Looking forward to tomorrow's tests! Ugh, 1st tri is so stressful, I will be sending lots of positive thoughts of a healthy, girl baby for you. Also, with my 3rd, I think I was able to find the heartbeat with doppler during the 8th week. I think uterus expands quicker each pregnancy. Now, it wasn't easy to find, but I did eventually find it and it wasn't consistently found until around 11 or 12 weeks if I remember correctly. 

Also, not selfish. We all have things going on in our lives and sometimes we have to focus on ourselves:) plus I'm always excited about pregnancies and babies. 

Dobby, sorry you don't have a spark for this guy. I hope you find the right guy for you that treats you like the queen you are and A like the prince he is.

Shae how is work going? I honestly cannot imagine how difficult it most likely is starting out during a pandemic. Many prayers for our frontline Healthcare workers.


AFM my dad is visiting. He came over on Saturday and we've had a great time so far. Work was super busy last week but I'm off all this week. I had my 1st pp AF at the end of the week before last. Quite sad about the return of AF but I haven't been pumping like I should and she is sleeping through the night. I'm hoping to breastfeed til at least a year but sometimes I just wish to do formula. Eh, will try to keep going for now as I don't really want to do more than supplement from a financial side of things.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ditto Shae! How are you? I'm sending the biggest hugs. I'm struggling at work, and all I can think is holy s* how have our healthcare workers been doing this. I knew y'all were heroes, but damn. Hope things are well and you're enjoying your cohabitation!

Fluek oh golly I hear you on the financial side of formula! They talk about breast milk being liquid gold, but at the price of formula that's also gold! Sorry about the return of af. Definitely a bittersweet moment. But yay for your dad visiting! Glad you're getting to spend time together.

Pretty big hugs. Definitely an exciting time but scary. :hugs: And yeah it's so interesting when it becomes "real" for for guys vs girls/ different people. But seriously if this is you being selfish, please be selfish. I need more babies in my life lol

I get the sense that this guy would, but definitely something is holding me back. Idk if it's a legit concern or just my disorganized attachment style lol. But I'm not writing him off just yet. He even knows that A has special needs, and when I told him he asked if I ever get burned out and encouraged me to make sure I'm taking care of myself/ what it was like as a parent. Then promptly reminded me that I'm a bada** mom for my parenting style/overcoming my trauma with the ex/being a boss at life. If anything, boy is good for my ego :rofl: He says that he ultimately wants to get married and have kids, but he won't do it unless it's with the right person. Until then, he's open-minded. Which i've heard a thousand times. And he is very clearly sexually attracted to me, so I'm gonna make him wait hahah. I feel like once you hit a month of no sex, their intentions get real clear real fast.

Forgot to add that A's first evaluation for SPED preschool is next week. So far, the daycare hasn't said anything about the transition other than he obviously misses his old teacher. I have a meeting next week with his ABA people, so they'll give me a rundown of his behavior since the official move to preschool.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Hmm, good to know about finding the HB at 8 weeks. I probably have a few more layers of fat than you, but I'll give it a try. lol. I remember the doppler being delivered when I was 11w4d with Alex and I found the HB, no prob. Can't remember with Matthew though. Either way, never hurts to try. Glad to hear you're having a nice visit with your dad and taht you have this week off to enjoy him. Sorry about AF though. Do you think even though it's back you'll actually go for longer between periods cuz you are still BFing? I'm also aiming to make it a full year this time around. I went 10.5 months with and 8 months with Matthew.

Dobby - He really does sound like a good guy. The fact that you don't feel sparks may mean he actually IS pretty decent and I'd say give him a chance, for sure. Maybe you'll eventually find out he's amazing at DTD and then you'll be more into him. lol. But for now, definitely let him stroke your ego and give you the attention you deserve. :)

AFM, just puttering around the house today. Laundry, dishes, planning meals for the week and Alex's school lunches. As well as lunches for myself cuz I guess I gotta start eating on a regular basis. No more intermittent fasting for now. lol. I can't tell you how many times I've checked that FRER from yesterday. Can't wait for tomorrow. Also can't wait to tell a couple friends. One of my friends (known her since middle school and have become super close recently cuz her son is 3.5 months younger than Matthew) just asked me on Saturday how the baby making is going and I said I hadn't tested yet. I feel a wee bit bad lying, but I feel like SO should know first, apart from you ladies. lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs hm the guy sounds interesting, my preliminary thought is good vibes, we’ll see how he deals with not getting sex. He’s either being super great to get in your pants or because he’s actually super great. 

Flueks sorry about AF coming back :(

AFM I’m doing pretty good. Work has been slightly overwhelming some days but I’m getting there. The move went smoothly and so far things are going pretty well. SO is super sweet and has been making me coffee in the morning before work. The first few days we argued a bit but we’re doing pretty well, I think it was just stress.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Happy to hear cohabitation is treating you well. :)

Today's tests :) :


----------



## Flueky88

Beautiful line of that frer!!! Also, I agree that apart from bnb, SO should know 1st. So happy and excited for you.

Shae that's good that things are better. It really is stressful being a nurse. I feel even more so starting out and during a pandemic no less. Stress can definitely make me q bit more snippy. I try to communicate better and have been making some improvements. 

Dobby well if he is the one, I hope that your spark gets lit. Also hoping As meeting next week goes well.


----------



## WinterBub

Hi ladies!

Hopefully this isn't weird... But I just wanted to pop in and say hello. I used to read along to your thread a couple of years ago. Didn't have the stones to sign up for my own account until now. You all seem like such a lovely group, and I'd love to stop by if you're accepting new posters. 

Im feeling a bit lost and found myself back looking at B&B after a rough few weeks. I had a natural MC earlier this year and am currently going through a missed miscarriage. No idea what is going on, and have nobody in real life to talk to about any of this. I was told when I was younger that I had pcos, but had no issue falling pregnant with my 2yo. So just totally wasn't expecting any of what has happened this year. I thought 2020 sucked... But 2021 has been a doozy.

I was wondering... What happened to the OP? Did she just stop posting? Quite amazing to think how long some of you have been chatting on here. 

I just read the last few pages before posting and wanted to add massive congratulations to you, Pretty!


----------



## shaescott

Hi Winterbub! I’m so sorry for your losses :( I would recommend talking to your doctor, especially if you have another loss. Recurrent losses can be a sign that something isn’t quite right with your hormones or your reproductive system in general. 

The OP has been posting a lot on her YouTube channel so I know she’s doing fine but she hasn’t posted on here in a while.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi, WinterBub. :)
Anyone is welcome to post. The more, the merrier. So sorry for your recent losses. I went through a MMC late in '18 and it sucked. But we're here for you if you need to vent and some kind words. Are you actively TTC or just NTNP cuz of PCOS? And thank you! I'm pretty excited, but obviously nervous cuz it's 1st tri.

AFM, I dropped my phone this morning and the screen is totally not working. So, I'll be taking it to one of those screen fixer places and hopefully it's not beyond repair. FML. -.-
But at least my IC this morning was a bit darker. Obviously don't have a pic to post, but ya, still hoping to tell SO tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

I CANNOT make this s* up. New guy calls me because his ex wants to get back together. Like he proposed a year ago and she said no so they broke up, but now she suddenly changed her mind. Aka she saw what it’s like to be single and came crawling back. And I’m like if there’s any question in your mind then you have to see that through but come the f* on REALLY I’m so over dating

will catch up on posts when I put A to bed


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, Shae and Pretty. I asked my friend today to recommend her Reproductive Endocrinologist. I've fallen pregnant twice in 6 months, so it clearly isn't the falling pregnant part that's my problem. I just feel like something is now not quite right and my body isn't supporting the pregnancy. Miscarriage is brutal, and the missed miscarriage even more so as I was blissfully unaware there was a problem. My OB's advice was to just try again and see what happens. Of all my options, that seems the least appealing. I'd like to get at least some things checked out before considering diving in again. 

Glad to hear that the OP is doing well, and just moved on from B&B, I guess! I used to more search and peruse "is this normal in pregnancy?" "Why is my baby doing this?" type stuff on here. It seems like forums in general are less of a thing than they once were (reddit aside). I see you've got a WTT journal, Shae. What's your plan? Do you have an official "go time" date? :) 

I know it was a long time ago now, Pretty... But sorry for your MMC, too. Lovely to see you have your boys and a new baby on the way too :) i'm not entirely sure I have PCOS. I was told I did when I was 20, but that was with some minimal blood test and then they stuck me on the pill. I stopped taking that after a few years and had zero problems until now. We were more or less actively trying. Path forward TBD. Was today the day that you were telling your OH? I'm very happy to have joined in when there's a new baby and all the excitement to get into! 

Sorry about the date and his ex, Dobby. I'd be pretty irked too! I wonder if she knew he was dating? Certainly smacks of her not wanting him until maybe somebody else does. Nothing should be hard work early on, so hopefully if you step back things will work out as they should. Annoying for sure.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Could it be an issue with the fetus as opposed to your body being unable to stay pg? Clearly you and your partner are able to conceive viable babies and you can carry a pregnancy to term. Maybe you've just been unlucky with your last 2 pregnancies? Either way, I hope you get some definite answers and are successful going forward.

And thanks for your condolences. All MCs suck, but mine was super crappy cuz I found out literally the day before we left for a vacation. And I actually passed the tissue while we were away. On the bright side, at least I knew before we left. If I just started bleeding without warning in another country, I would have freaked out. And then literally 2 months later, I got a BFP that would become my 2nd baby. So, definitely the rainbow after a storm there.

I'm aiming to tell SO tomorrow (the 9th). Back story: When I told him about my last 2 pregnancies, we were out for dinners that I was gonna pay for. The last time, he made some crack about being suspicious if I offer to pay for dinner again. So, my plan was to pick up take out for dinner without telling him and then be like "So, this is dinner... that I paid for... you know what that means..." and then present him with my most recent FRER. If my phone can't be fixed for whatever reason, I dunno how I'm gonna pull this off and still have it be a surprise. Best case scenario, I pick up my fixed phone after work and place an order immediately. Worst case, I have to go home and order with his phone and only the meal won't be a surprise. Sorry, I overthink things and plan like crazy. lol

In other news, over the past few months, I've been sporadically asking my 4yo if he wants a new baby, specifically a baby sister. His answers have been kinda mixed. But this week, he's brought it up 3 times on his own, saying he wants to hold a baby sister and feed her Cheerios, etc. So cute and I'm hoping it's another sign of things to come. :)

Dobby - That sounds like some Regina George/Mean Girls BS. Did he say he was gonna give it another go with her?


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty sorry about the phone. Hope it's fixed quickly. I hope you can pull your surprise off to SO too. So cute about A's response about a baby sister. 

Dobby oh man, that's not good. I dated a pharmacist that was still hung up on his ex. They had only broken up because he wanted kids and she didn't. We broke up and they got back together. 

Winter up, sorry about your losses. I hope that you conceive your rainbow baby soon. I'm also sorry your OB was less than helpful. My obgyn wasn't concerned when it we had gotten to a year of trying for my 1st because my cycles were long and irregular initially when I stopped bcp. It kind of sucked feeling unheard. She did end up offering my DH doing a SA but he wasn't ready for testing either.


----------



## WinterBub

Yes, you're right. I'm 35, so just getting into "advanced maternal age". I asked to have the baby karyotyped. My insurance is meant to cover the cost of it, as this was my second consecutive loss... But am gearing up to have to fight for that once the bill comes in. Thank you for sharing your MMC story- nightmare timing in top of the actual loss. I'm so glad you got your rainbow baby shortly thereafter! Good reminder to be thankful for small mercies, like the fact that you knew before leaving. I've been very thankful that I have my 2yo through all of this. He's hilarious, and knows how to lighten the mood. ;) 

I hope that your OH takes the big reveal well! I love those kind of inside jokes. It makes it cute and personal :) And very cute that your son wants a little sister. I hope you get a little girl. Will you find out? I have a friend due with her third in March, she has two boys already and I think will find out the gender of hers at her next appt.

Thank you, Flueky. I really like my dr in some ways, but she's not much into the emotional side of things! So, that's certainly a part of it. I booked in with the RE today, so will at least hopefully do some basic blood tests etc. I'm sure all of this feels so dramatic in the moment, but will be quickly "forgotten" if I get lucky in the not too distant future. How lovely for your girls to grow up together- I had a friend growing up who was the youngest of 3 girls. Her house was honestly so fun. I think because there were so many girls, they were all tom boys and just didn't care about being dainty. Kind of the opposite of what people probably expect from 3 girls!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty omfg that line is just stunning! I’m so thrilled for you and loving the line porn! I agree, SO should know first outside of us. And ugh I’m so sorry about your phone! I feel that struggle. Can’t wait to hear more details on how the reveal goes!

Shae sorry work has been overwhelming. That’s great that you and SO have ironed out the kinks. It’s always tough adjusting to living together. How’s the roomie?

Winter welcome! Not weird at all! You’re so sweet. I am so sorry for your losses. I’m glad that you’re getting a second opinion. I hope that your sticky bean finds you soon. :hugs:

Sorry for being quick. Running around like mad. Need to leave to pick up A ten minutes ago. Had a major issue at work today. Exhausted.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - Ya, already having a LO at home when I went through a loss really did help. And ya, I'm gonna find out. I bought a SneakPeek test kit a few months ago. I believe you're supposed to wait til you're 8 weeks along, but I'll probably do it just before I hit 2nd tri. Also, I'm just realizing I don't think I offered condolences for your losses. Sorry about that and sorry for them. How're you feeling today?

So, phone is all fixed and good as new. And when I was going through all my unread notifications, I saw that I had a missed call from my local midwife clinic. By the time I saw it, they were closed, but I'm gonna call as soon as they open tomorrow. I checked my spam folder for an email and there was one saying congrats and call us to answer a few more questions. So, hopefully that means they're gonna take me as a patient again. FX.
Ok, so, the reveal. I was able to pull off the food surprise sans phone. When we sat down to eat, SO asked what the occasion was and then joked that it was cuz I don't trust him in the kitchen. I waited til the end of the meal to circle back and was like "so, you know how you asked if there was a special occasion..." and he looked at me and goes "fuuuuuck, seriously? Fuuuuuck..." but all with a smile on his face. So, not mad, but a little bit in disbelief. But like, our last 2 BDs were unprotected and he's well aware I want another kid. I dunno if he thought it would take a while to conceive, but whatever. He knows and all is well. I also told my friend who asked me about TTC the other day and she's all excited. She's also hoping to start trying for her 2nd this month. So, hopefully we'll have overlapping pregnancies again. :)

Final FRER.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I’m glad the reveal went well!

Dobs the roomie is good, no issues. 

AFM long post coming as I process my thoughts by typing them lol. I’m CD12 and spotting and I don’t know why. My OPK today was negative, so was yesterday’s. My CM has been creamy with a hint of EW lately. I keep forgetting to take my temp until after I’m already awake and up and it’s too late so hopefully I can get better at that for tracking purposes. I know I spotted a tiny bit CD10-11 last cycle but not this much, it was like a little blood streak here and there, this is pink-red spotting like if I was about to get my period. It could be the same thing as whatever happened last cycle, though. I am such a data person in that I wish I could have a monitor that tells me every single one of my blood levels of every substance and hormone and literally everything cuz I want to know what my estrogen is doing right now. Tempted to get that fertility device that measures your estrogen changes tbh. All I know is that I want my estrogen to rise more quickly than what it’s been doing. I drank a LOT last night and my stomach is still a little off so it’s possible the alcohol could’ve done it but I read that in large amounts it temporarily increases your estrogen, increasing estrogen wouldn’t cause spotting, decreasing estrogen would. I mean, I suppose since it’s temporary the drop back down could cause it, but if I wouldn’t normally spot at that normal estrogen level, would the drop back down to it actually make a difference? Like, is it purely the change or the specific amount of estrogen? I do not know. Last cycle I thought the spotting was related to ovulation and then I didn’t ovulate until CD22, so clearly it was not. So I assume it’s likely not related to ovulation, unfortunately, because I BD’d on CD10 and I would be thrilled to ovulate by CD15. As always, I’m down to be pregnant as soon as God sees fit. Anyway my stomach is bugging me from last night’s drinking so I’m going to lie down and not think about alcohol.


----------



## WinterBub

Glad the big reveal went well! Men can be hilarious... If you've had multiple children already, you should probably know how this all works ;) lol! Although in saying that, having a child was a real eye opener for me. I knew not much at all re: my body before then, apparently. Almost embarrassingly so. Hope you're feeling well, and everything keeps running smoothly!

Shae- could the spotting be because you're ovulating? Seems that can be a thing. To return to the above... Years before I had my LO I would get "period cramps" a couple of weeks after my period. I kept thinking it was weird, but it never clicked that I was ovulating. Lol, I'm an idiot. But... That's what came to mind first re: your post as it is a semi reoccurring thing. Are you due for an annual check up any time soon? 

AFM- nothing exciting going on. Found out it will take 2 months to get the karyotyping results. That's probably a good thing- I'd like to have those results before trying again, so that will slow my roll. id also like to lose some weight, but thats proving tough. I'd like to drop 15-25lbs. I've put 15lb on since my first MC in March. My friend found out she is having boy #3. I reacted super positively as I know she wanted a girl, and assume it stings to hear people say anything negative. I'm trying to word a text that says something about how it is fine to be happy and a bit disappointed at the same time, by can't quite word it right. 

Any update on the guy and his ex, Dobby?


----------



## shaescott

Winter sorry the results are going to take so long. It’s too bad your friend didn’t get the gender she wanted, but I’m sure she’ll love her 3rd little boy. That’s hard I bet, because she was hoping for a girl and that dream was crushed, but at the same time it’s still a baby and you’re going to love it no matter what because it’s your baby. 

I’m 99.99% sure the spotting is not related to ovulation. I’ve been doing OPKs the past 3 days at least and they’ve all been negative, and my temp is pre-O range.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty - lol well we know he knew it was happening. Guys are funny. I’m glad that you were able to sort things out and have the reveal you wanted. Can’t wait for your sneak peek test!!! Loving that frer! Hoping your midwife has capacity for you and how fun would that be to have a pregnancy buddy! Sorry! The timing would be great but financially just not there. Would have loved to be preggo buddies again

Shae yay for no drama with the roomie! I feel you though. No idea what caused the spotting if it’s not O related though. Every cycle though is just that much more prepared <3

Winter I’m so sorry. That’s always tough when people around you are announcing. I agree. Just go positive and find people you can vent to. Like us! It’s great that you’ve jumped in. I’d personally lean not telling them it hurts unless she’s really pushing stuff in your face. Are you seeing the announcements via social or is she talking to you directly? I find I have to snooze some people while they’re preggo. Or I just respond happy then screen shot and cry to my besties/ you ladies. Biggest hugs. So sorry the results take so long! 2 months?! Best of luck with the weight lose.

AFM I logged into my online profile on Fri/Sat to check what was out there, and he and I were still matched. But Sunday I went on to delete it, and he was gone from my list. I don’t know if he unmatched me or deleted it, but we’re done. I had a lot of good advice that even when she ultimately breaks his heart because people don’t change that he’s shown his character. He did make a comment about getting back with her just because he’s over dating and wants to be married, which was a huge red flag. I was already on yellow from some thing he had said about his past but like nah bro. Nah. I’m just going to focus on A and me. God knows I have too much going on with A’s evals for SPED preschool and work. But I was having a convo and realized that ultimately I want a kid by 35, and I don’t know that I could find a guy by then that I trust enough to have a baby with. so I’m back to really considering donor. And my ovaries are like giiiirllll if you did it rn it’d be great timing lol. But no. I’m broke af. Did I mentioned my mom loaned me money to buy a new oven but I spent it on food instead? That level of broke hahaha. What’s worse my friend was like CA stimulus and I’m like who $500! JK I apparently make too much money… … …. but damn this year at work is like me dealing with stuff way above my pay grade


----------



## DobbyForever

So... ladies.. I screwed up LOL

Remember when I was like eff my birth control, I want a baby next year? So I was in happy no bd land living my best life, and who pops up but hottie mchottie VI. We tried gloving up, but it just wasn't vibing. I told him I wasn't on my bc anymore, our illogical mid sex selves decided to just do pull out..... I can hear you all going "Oh, Dobby... nooo...." :rofl:

Round one was fine, he pulled out in time. Cut it a little close and ended up getting it on my bed versus stomach TMI lol. Wouldn't even stress it though. But in a rookie move, he was still good to go and I was a little insatiable... a short lived bj later and he's inside of me again. But this time it gets dicey because I was really enjoying it, and he really wanted to get me off because I never get off. He pulls out, and I definitely felt leakage. And I know I was close but it definitely felt like semen. He said he "doesn't think" he came and I didn't get anything on my bed or me... so idk if the leakage was like he failed and finished inside of me or if it was just me. But then before I could say anything he was back inside of me and does anyone think logically with a p in their v? So yeah we just went til I finished and he definitely did not finish a third time.

Obviously reckless so to ease my mind I went digging in my closet for my stash. Found an expired CVS test that was both opened and expired LOL but I also found a couple CB sticks and wondfo. So naturally I did all three :rofl: and they were definitely positive. Which I honestly did not expect because I just stopped my pills like less than two weeks ago? And when I o, it's usually closer to three weeks. Talk myself down, blame the fact these tests have been in a hot a* closet forever. One's legit expired. But then I temped this morning and I'm 98.3 (but I only slept about 3.5 hours), and my tests are positive but lighter. And now I'm like up s* creek panic mode. The top opks were last night and the bottom are this morning. The peak was from fmu because I couldn't find the actual holder last night and yolo-ed it with just the stick.

I texted him to tell him that i need to talk to him so we'll see what he says. I'll probably swing by the pharm after work.

TLDR should have stayed on my pills because I'm a horn dog, don't trust a guy you don't know well to pullout, and I'm worried that I ovulated yesterday.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby omgggggg ahhhhhh


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby omg! I lose all logic during O time, so I can relate LOL. In any case, hoping for the best outcome for you. Whatever that may be.

Winter I'm sorry it's going to take so long to get results. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.

Pretty what a lovely frer and how your reveal went well.

Shae sorry about the unusual spotting. Hope O isn't too late this time.

Sorry for short and sweet responses. Been a busy return back to work life and we are preparing for our survey from our accreditdating body next month. I've also had some denials for hospice services and I had no idea how much money was reimbursed for the hospice house. It is a big deal to not win the appeal. I also have limited hospice knowledge so it's tricky to me but have had to get assistance from others more familiar with the rules and regulations. 

Also still been working on a few details with our home like curtains and curtain rods. So just overall tired and busy. We do have internet now and it's quite fast. The speed varies but I often see it near or above 200mbps. When you lived with 10mbps for 8 years it seems lightning fast.


----------



## WinterBub

What a night. Lol. Sounds like fun!! :lol: If I'm not too late in posting this- I wouldnt tell him about the OPKs. I suspect that that would just freak him out, and isn't worth the drama at this point. I hope the outcome either way is what you would want! And lol, I agree with Flueky about those O hormones :lol: 

Also, well called to write off the guy with the ex. 

Shae- I forget that you probably know x10,000 what I do re: how all this ovulation etc stuff works. Hope you find an answer to the spotting. When will you officially start trying? 

Pretty- hope all is going along well with the pregnancy. :) Have you told anyone else in real life now? when will you have your first ultrasound/appointment?

Flueky good luck with your work survey. What is it that you do exactly? (if you don't mind sharing details!). How much work are you doing on your house? I love a good decorating project. I also weirdly love having to work out how to get something I want at a low price! We got a quote for shutters, which I would love but it was ridiculous. So we went with IKEA rods and off the shelf curtains, and it all came out pretty nice. 

No, I'm not hurt that my friend announced her gender. We were due 3 weeks apart, so bummed not to be bump buddies. But I'm not upset at all- it's not as if our situations are linked if you know what I mean. I'm excited to see her new baby when the time comes :) my comment was about the fact that I know she has some degree of gender disappointment. I know she's thrilled to be having this baby, and all of that. But she has had a dream girl name picked out (didn't find out the gender for the first two but did this time, so had that girls name ready to go for years at this point etc) and I think was convinced that this one was a girl. So am still mulling over whether to say that I get being 99% happy, but that 1% let down is fine... Or just leave it totally alone. 

And I had a question- anyone have tips about opks? I see you have quite the stash, dobby! I would just like to see if I can pinpoint when I ovulate again. Won't try for a couple of months at least, but would like to keep tabs on things if I can. I'm a total noob, so easy to use/read results would be key!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek glad that you got the internet sorted! Sorry work is a lot rn :(. Not going to lie, I read that three times and didn’t process it. My brain mushy

winter that’s a really sweet perspective! Someone on the gender disappointment forums once gave the best advice. Like totally validating. That you’re grieving that lost reality. Totally reshaped my perspective on so many things.

I am an opk FIEND. I use three brands: cvs, wondfo, and cb digital advance. CVS has gotten too sensitive, and I’ve had a few false positives with fmu. Wondfo is cheap and never lets me down. Amazon has a great 50 opk/20? hpt combo for like $15. I like cb but it’s expensive. And with my pcos it’s hard to pintpoint when to start testing because it tests for estrogen as well. So if you’re regular, you’ll get a heads up on when to start bd. I usually just test fmu until I get my estrogen rise, then I move to 3x. I don’t use cb more than once a day unless I get a positive later in the day. Just because it’s so expensive. CVS is pretty pricey too but I think bang for buck it was cheapest in store to buy compared to like target and Walgreens. I usually lay out my sticks and pee cup the night before so I don’t forget lol and I don’t dump the pee until I know the tests weren’t faulty. I also temp though. I keep the bbt therm under my pillow or on my nightstand, easy reach don’t even open my eyes until it beeps lol


----------



## DobbyForever

And yeah I’m like hahahahahaga hahaha I should have brought an opk to work. This is killing me. I’m on the fence. He’s at work. Cuz yeah good f* buddies, emotionally and figuratively, are hard to find. Though The Boy is back! Just wants casual


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the OPK breakdown. From what you say, I think ill try to get some from wondfo or look at the clear blue digital. See how I go with those! Although I just started bleeding again apparently after 3 days of nothing. I thought I was done!! :wacko:

Let us know how you get on with OPK round two if you go shopping after work!


----------



## DobbyForever

No problem! Glad my poas addiction can benefit somebody lol. Oh no! Sorry the bleeding is back :(

Yeah honestly my stash is scary lol. I should go through though and check expiration dates. Wondfo is super negative. It was a 3.5 hour hold with minimal fluids. Coupled with the temp this morning, I think I’ve ovulated. Can’t say for sure when. I temp sporadically, but it’s been days. And ok I know I’m gross but I did have some discharge today so being the scientist that I am... let’s just say one of my five senses says it’s more seminal than vaginal... ... ... so definitely a plan b situation except I kind of don’t want to take plan b... but also yeah this is not a good situation. I should have known. I was way too in the mood. I only get that intense when I’m ovulating.

eta: he told me to take plan b. First nicely then not so nicely so yuuuuuup


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. Sorry this is gonna be a little selfish. 

Just found out today that Alex fracture his left wrist. It's a bit of a long (and still going) story. But I'm exhausted, so I'll update you and do a proper reply tomorrow. 

But I will say, Dobby, omg! Guess we'll see what comes from this TWW.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no! I’m so sorry Pretty. That’s so stressful when our LOs are hurt :(. I hope he’s doing alright and it heals well and quickly. And hopefully that cast doesn’t give him too much grief. How long is it on?

Temp was 98.28 yesterday and 98.34 today. Opk with fmu is super light. I have a temp Monday (97.8ish) which is still pre-o. Really just boils down to did I ovulate on Tuesday or Wednesday. Honestly, my thing with plan b is I’m on a hormonal detox rn, and I’ve already ovulated. But like if I Oed Tuesday then there’s no way that egg was hanging around Wednesday/Thursday at midnight. And even if I Oed Wednesday, we had sex so late in the day and I’m still not entirely sure how much semen actually made it’s way inside me if any. But he’s made it abundantly clear he does not want a baby with me (fair, I don’t want a baby with him though kid does have good genes lol) but flip side... like dude I told you I was off the pill. So I feel ethically obligated to take plan b. Would it make me a horrible person if I didn’t? Be brutally honest.


----------



## DobbyForever

Double post


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty so sorry A fractured a bone. It sucks when they are hurting.

Dobby, honestly I wouldn't because it will not make a difference at this point in your cycle. I don't think it makes a difference after O. My 3rd was conceived with BD the day after O but it was quite early in a.m. 

Winter, I liked the wondfo opk and would confirm with a clearblue digital opk (not advanced). 

Also, I work for a home health agency that also has hospice services. My background is home health, 10 years. I'm in an audit position rather than clinical.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooook Fluek got it got it. You are definitely keeping busy. Hoping you can squeeze in some you time soon.

I'm just talking myself into there's no way I could be pregnant because I don't want to take plan b :rofl: But also... gears are already turning if I did conceive haha. So I guess just call me 2dpo?


----------



## WinterBub

Pretty- so sorry to hear that. The poor little guy :( what happened? How long does he need the cast? Thinking of you- I'm sure it has been a really stressful experience all around. On the plus side, he looks to be taking it pretty well in your pic. Love how kids just roll with life's ups and downs. 

Flueky- that's awesome. What you do is really important, and makes people's lives better when they really need it. Thank you for the OPK tips, too.

Dobby- nope, you're not obligated to take plan B. i understand his stress, but he made his choices. Plan B has risks attaches to it, too (ie. Ectopic pregnancy). So if you want to take it for yourself, then you should. But if you dont, then you're well within your rights. Do whatever you think is best. Also did not like the "he asked not so nicely" aspect. No, bro. 

One last OPK question- if I do it once per day (ie. First thing) will I definitely catch the positive? Or do I need to test more during the day? Not looking to use it to get pregnant for a couple of months at least, but would like to see and confirm that my cycle is getting back on track. So I'd be happy enough with "oh yep, it happened 4 days ago" if you know what I mean!


----------



## Flueky88

Winter thank you. I preferred testing in afternoons. Opks except the clearblue digital are not to be used with fmu. I usually tried around 230 or 3 so that I peed after lunch and held for a bit. Also, some ladies have short surges which can last like 12 hours. I don't think that's "common". Personally, mine was usually caught over the span of 2 days and negative by 3rd.


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter yeah he wasn't like suppppper mean but there were some choice language that I could have done without :rofl: he seems to have calmed down today but I'm in a mood so he can wait until A is in bed to talk to me.

I agree with Flueky. Unless your specific opk says FMU, SMU is the way to go. A few hours hold is good just avoid drinking so much you dilute your urine. Your surge will usually last at least a day, mine tend to go 2-3. So even if you were only testing once a day, you might be okay. I usually don't test until CD 10. Then once I get my estrogen rise (usually a couple days later), that's when I test 2-3x a day. Just because I like to see the progression of my peak from barely positive to strongest positive then back down to barely positive and finally virtually nonexistant positive negative. Also, I've had cycles where I may get a positive with fmu and smu but then negatives. But I have pcos. So that's my only caution with testing once a day. I stop testing once my tests go back to super negative. But yeah if you just want to confirm you surged/O then wondfo is the way to go. If you want a backup, I agree with Fluek. CB digital but not the advance is good.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs if you’ve already ovulated it’s too late for plan B. It would be a waste of $50 at this point, there’s nothing it can do. In fact, once your LH surge starts, it’s too late for plan B. So no, you are not ethically obligated to take it.
Which test is the one that senses your estrogen rise? Considering my O is later than usual since stopping the IUD (CD19-23 usually) it would be nice to know when the estrogen is actually rising.

AFM today is day 6 in a row of spotting. No clue why. There’s really no way to know considering it’s not ovulation related.

ETA:

Pretty poor Alex :( I hope he heals up quick. Kid x-rays are so cute with their spaced out/not as many bones

Winter the general OPK recommendation is SMU. I personally use FMU because I’ve found it works better for me, but I’m definitely in the minority. Once my OPK seems much darker than usual but not positive, I test every time I pee until I get my peak positive, so until it gets positive and then starts lightening again.


----------



## DobbyForever

It’s the CB advanced digital BUT depending on when you O, there’s different recommendations for what day to start. Assuming you start at the “right” day, you should have 2-4 days of high reading (estrogen rise) before peak (lh surge). But if you start too early, your estrogen baseline is too low and you can get a false high reading and end up with like a week of flashing smiles. Or more annoying, you start too late and then never get the high reading just jump straight to peak. The joys lol.

I appreciate you all. He and I hashed it out, he understands why I’m not running to cvs. And he understands that takes two to tango. So for now things are ok lol key words for now :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - No, haven't told anyone else yet. I'm hoping to announce on social media on Halloween, even though I'll only be 11w5d. Hopefully that's close enough to 2nd tri to be "safe". I haven't booked any appt yet except for my first MW one in late October. Really need to get on that though. It'll probably book the U/S for really late this month.
For OPKs, I like the [email protected] brand from Amazon and I found the premom app pretty helpful. I would test once in the morning and once in the evening until the 2nd line starts to darken and then did one with every bathroom visit until the 2nd line was faint again.

Dobby - A little tardy to the party here, but I wouldn't have taken Plan B. I know you've gone back and forth on the pros and cons of having a 2nd, but I feel like generally people don't regret having one more. And it would be hard, but we all know you could make it work. Either way, just gotta wait and see now.

Flueky - Yay for super fast internet. Do you find putting the finishing touches on your home fun and exciting or tedious and annoying?

shae - Sorry that you're still spotting for no reason. :/

Re: Alex. So, last Saturday night, he fell down several steps at his cousin's new house. We put an ice pack on it and the cousin's mom (who's a nurse) said it didn't seem broken. He was being careful and tender with it for the next few days, so we decided to take him to a kid's walk-in clinic on Wednesday. They ordered XRays and we got them done the next day. Shortly after, I got a call saying the bone was fractured and to go to Emerg. After being there for 3 hours, he walked out with that temporary cast. We were told to take him to a fracture clinic at another hospital the next morning at 6:45am. :/ SO offered to take him, so that was nice. Alex now has a cast on most of his arm. It needs to be over his elbow for 2 weeks, so he doesn't move his arm too much considering both bones are broken. After that, I believe they're just gonna cut it and then it'll probably have to stay on for another few weeks. Never a dull moment.

AFM, not too much else to report. Still so early that I'm just scared all the time, but trying to remind myself that whatever will happen will happen and to just try to relax.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that's super odd with the spotting. I wish I had some insight. Or better yet, a way to make it stop :(

Pretty can't wait to see your announcement! I'm glad the timing has worked out to still announce Halloween! That's so scary about the stairs. I'm glad that you followed your gut and took him in when it didn't resolve. He definitely seems to be in good spirits though in the photos. Also, maybe I just never noticed because I'm usually on my phone but yay for your ticker!!!!

For sure, a second this year versus waiting a year is not ideal financially. But I'll figure it out somehow. The gears are super turning over here lol. I'm trying to reign it in and not get ahead of myself. I know BD on O/O+1 is possible, but I'm still not entirely convinced any sperm went in. I know it "only takes one" but yeah. The only thing that's odd to me is that I usually get insatiable around O but that feeling immediately goes away on 1dpo or 2dpo. I'm still very much in the mood. But my opks have gone totally negative and my temps support O. FF even gave me crosshairs.


----------



## DobbyForever

In random news, I ordered our Halloween costumes. I was gonna let him choose but then I remembered I only have so many years to do mommy and me costumes :rofl: so he’s gonna be Sam Wilson’s Capt America and I’m gonna be a widow. Not Black Widow though cuz I’m not trying to pay money for a wig I’ll wear once :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the opk advice! I ended up buying some store brand ones in the supermarket the other day, as they come in a case (like CB etc preg tests do), and that super works for a noobie :) ill buy some test strips thereafter if this is going to be a months long thing. The ones I bought were on close out, so I only have 20 to work with. I'm still bleeding here and there, so actually will go buy some pregnancy tests tomorrow. Curious when my hcg will be at zero. Really over it at this point. And thank you for the opk tips. Glad FMU isn't advised as I hate doing things right when I wake up.

Are you still spotting, Shae? Commiserations for mysterious body happenings :x

Poor Alex, Pretty. That sounds like a legit slow rolling nightmare. I can't get over how cheerful he looks in the pics you posted!! I hope he's doing well, and the rest of his time in the cast etc will be easy to handle. Is it hard to do stuff like wash his hands (as best possible) etc? Big hug re: the miscarriage fears. Once you fall pregnant, so much of what happens is out of your hands. Especially early on. Not that reassurance from an internet stranger is worth much, but I feel like all will go well. I'm also really intrigued to see if your sway does end up with a girl!

Any updates on your story, Dobby? When can you test? I get the guy suggesting Plan B. I just think while suggesting is fine, pressure is not. So if this doesn't end up in a pregnancy, is your plan to have a second a year from now? Love the Halloween costume. And thank you for the reminder to start shopping for costumes.

Nothing too exciting happening here. My 2yo has turned into a nudist :lol: if hes out of sight, he'll take all his clothes off (diaper included) and when you find him, hes just like "yes?" :lol: 
I'm also cracking up at some of these emojis on here. Especially: :holly: what on earth is that supposed to mean?!?!?!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm sorry the bleeding is still here and there. :( Sending hugs. Glad you got some opks, even better than they were on sale! Woot! And lol for real some of those emojis are a trip, but that one is like a whole different level haha. I always thought it was *ahem* a lady as she channeled her inner cowgirl because I have a gutter mind. But I think it's just boobs in general LOL

No updates. I slept with The Boy last night. The kissing is still amazing, and his technique is good. But without the giant crush on him it was meh. But I figured if I am pregnant then I'm not getting laid for years again so YoLo. Talked off and on with VI hottie, but nothing substantial. I reckon I'm 6dpo. I think I'll take a frer on Friday at 9dpo. I have a ton of wondfo hpts because I bought a combo pack. Meanwhile, I'm just wasting opks to satisfy the poas urge lol. I don't believe in symptom spotting because with my wonky hormones I get tons of pregnancy symptoms when I know I'm not pregnant. But I am super bloated and gassy, irritable, and still crazy horny. I usually stop wanting sex 2dpo until a few days before AF like a last call at the bar :rofl: and then I'm usually in the mood during af even though I can't get any haha. I really don't want to test best I don't think there's any real chance I'm pregnant. And I know logistically that makes the most sense. But I've now had 6 days to sit around and fantasize about it. Plus my coworker just returned my infant car seat that I gave her. She's had it for her two kids and now she's done but it doesn't expire until 2023. Just thought it was funny that of all times for her to text me to bring it to work it's this last week lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

So in opk land that I know means nothing LOL. Evening 9/15 was 0.95 and fmu 9/16 was 0.9 (cb advanced read peak). Trying not to read into it this afternoon’s opk increasing ratio lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - And I can't wait to announce. Just gotta wait for stores to start selling pumpkins and then it'll be time to wrangle the boys. lol
I already got Halloween costumes for my kids too. I got them on clearance at Party City and large enough that we can hopefully get a couple uses out of them. And they were $15 total, before tax.
Sorry that DTD with The Boy was kinda meh, but they say sex is like pizza. Even when it's bad, it's still alright.
Gonna keep my FX that you'll be at peace with whatever the FRER says on Friday.

Winter - Sorry that you're still bleeding. And I know what you mean about being "over it". After my MMC, I was like "Ok, time to pick myself up, dust myself off, and get back at it."
Thanks for your reassurance. I keep trying to remind myself that I've had 2 successful pregnancies, so there's no reason why this one shouldn't be the same. Also the stat that like 25% of known pregnancies end in MC and this is my 4th. I've already had a MC, so this one will be fine. I'm also anxious to find out if my sway worked. Except for the fact that I had a few O's before my SO "did his part", I think my sway was pretty much perfect, according to the method. Guess we'll have to wait and see. I have a SneakPeek test that I believe can be taken at 8 weeks, but I'd rather wait a few more weeks to make sure there's enough of whatever chromosome to be detected and to be sure this is a sticky bean.
Your LO sounds like a cheeky monkey. lol. Hopefully it's a short lived phase.

Re: Alex. He's doing ok. No complaints about having to wear the cast or itchiness or whatever. He seems to be able to do most things fine. Pulling up his pants after going to the bathroom is a bit of a struggle, but he can do it. The only thing he hasn't been able to do is rub lotion onto his uncasted arm. lol. And it was all that silliness and his laid back comments about pain that made us think it was just a sprain, not a break.

AFM, finally made an appt for bloodwork on Sept 29. Trying to schedule an U/S around work is like pulling teeth, but I'm aiming to have it booked by end of day tomorrow. Otherwise, just business as usual over here.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs my baseline LH varies up to 0.35ish ratio, I wouldn’t worry at all about a 0.23. Doesn’t mean you’re not pregnant, but that’s definitely not a sign to worry about. 

Pretty I’m glad Alex is dealing okay with the cast!

AFM the spotting finally stopped a few days ago. I think this is going to be my longest cycle off the IUD though :( still no fertile signs and OPKs negative.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty what a score!!! That’s amazing! I bought him a PJ set lol. Did the same thing when he was Maui. So much easier and cheaper than investing in a proper costume plus then you have pjs. No pumpkins yet?! I was at safeway yesterday and thought of you because the pumpkins are out.

so excited for your sneak peek when you do it! 

And that’s great that the cast isn’t bothering him and he’s still able to be independent with most things

Shae glad the spotting stopped! Sorry the opks are negative and you are looking at a long cycle 

AFM I’ll be fine. I definitely at this point would like to see a bfp. But the hopeless romantic and pragmatic in me is like bfn would be better. I still want that fairy tale romance and wedding and actual ttc and partner who is devoted to our family. And the logistics will be really tight and tough. But I would honestly be thrilled if it is a bfp. So I’ll be ok either way.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - That's smart about the PJs. If I was to do that, I'd probably have to buy at least one size larger to accommodate a couple extra layers underneath. Oh, the joys of Canadian Halloweens. lol. And ya, I haven't seen pumpkins, but the only store I've been to in the last few days is a WalMart. They'll probably be getting a shipment in soon, but at the same time, I don't wanna buy them too early and have them go bad/be eaten by wildlife/potentially vandalized or destroyed before the 31st. 

shae - Dobby took the words right out of my mouth. :) How's work been? Still super busy?

AFM, finally booked my first U/S for Oct 1st... I think. I used an app, so I'm not 100% that the appt was actually made. I'm gonna try to get a hold of the clinic and see if they can confirm. But the reason I used the app was cuz no one was picking up the phone or returning msgs at the clinic. So... *shrugs*. Just gonna keep my FX. Otherwise, just been feeling a little tightness/stretching in the uterus area. Hopefully that means the baby is growing nicely.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry quick update cuz A wants my phone. BFNs across the board. I know 9dpo is too early to be testing, but I had af cramps yesterday and all the other symptoms are gone so I feel out. No opk cuz did three and all duds :(. I have a three pack frer so I’ll test again sat and sun then AF is due Monday so I’ll get my answer then :cry:

ETA the wondfo looks like it has a shadow of a line in the pic, but honestly I don't see s* irl and you know they've burned me before so I count it as a bfn. I refuse to get my hopes up just to have another false indent shadow situation.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty for sure definitely forgo pumpkins for Halloween, but if you're setting up your announcement ahead of time. Though there's no logic in that when you can double dip the pumpkin use. I'm tired lol. And yeah I've definitely worn shorts and a tank top or a short dress or a shirt on the majority of our California Halloweens :rofl:

Omg love it! That's like next week, right? You'll be 7ish weeks? I love little gummy bears. I can't wait! Did you get any confirmation email or something you can show? Hopefully you can confirm though. And yay for bubs settling in. Any symptoms yet or hanging in there? And will SO get to go? I know Kaiser allows partners for the first ultrasound but like nothing else


----------



## Flueky88

Hey guys. My step-dad is in critical care. Not covid but encephalopathy. He's on a vent. They are hoping to continue weaning settings and extubate him. He went to ER Tuesday around lunch. ICU is full so he is still being treated in ER but classified as critical care inpatient. Prayers and positive thoughts would be appreciated. I also started my AF on Wednesday. It was pretty heavy yesterday, more than I have ever had (from what I recall). Heavy today. I'm hoping this won't be my new norm. This is my 2nd pp AF and the first was pretty light but just lasted a week.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and V was sick Monday and Tuesday. She's better now and was negative for covid, flu, rsv, and strep.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m so sorry Fluek. What a rough week. Sending nothing but love and prayers your way <3


----------



## shaescott

Prayers for your step-dad Flueks <3


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it’s Saturday, any test news?


----------



## DobbyForever

Had a vvvfl on a cb early detection yesterday afternoon but think it was just an indent. Absolutely nothing today. I’ve thrown up twice today though. Ive been super nauseated before for pms but never thrown up. But if it was morning sickness I’d have clear positives. My opk is a little darker, but I know I have dark opks during my lp. I have plans for a friend’s birthday tonight and idk if I want to test with an expensive test or not before I head out. Attaching my opks and yesterday’s cb


----------



## shaescott

Dobs hm. I get nauseous before my period but I’ve never thrown up from it. We’ll have to see what the next tests bring. 

CD25 and spotting again, still no fertile signs or positive OPK. Not amused ugh


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Sorry to hear about your step-dad. Sending him lots of positive vibes. -.-

Dobby - Ya, next week Friday. I should be 7w3d. And ya, I have a confirmation email. As for symptoms, I have little bit of sporadic boob pain, tiredness (but that could just be regular working full time/mom of 2 tiredness, lol), and I've noticed some mild headaches here and there, which I don't recall having with either boy. I dunno if SO would be allowed to go, but he needs to be home to make sure Alex has breakfast and gets to school and he's not super interested in going anyway.
Hmm, kinda hard to see anything on the cb in the pic. Are you gonna test again in the morning or wait til Monday?

shae - Sorry this cycle is being super weird and annoying. How's work been? Still super busy?

AFM, finally booked my in office appt with my Dr for Oct 6. So, as it stands, my appts are...
Sept 29 - Blood work
Oct 1 - Dating U/S
Oct 6 - In office Dr
Oct 21 - MW via phone
Also officially invited people to Matthew's BDay party through FB, so time to start planning and purchasing for that. Otherwise, just been super lazy and tired and putting of house work for days. But I finally kicked my own butt and did 3 loads of laundry today. Now gonna try to get myself off the couch to hand wash several pots and pans before I veg/pass out. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that’s crazy. I’m sorry you’re cycle is being extra odd. How is the bbt looking? I can’t remember if you track bbt as well. Any chance it may be anovulatory or have you had long cycles like this? Sorry I’m in memory fog today

Super productive day, Pretty! And I can’t wait to hear your level in a few days. And less than a week to see bubs! Such an exciting time. Hope they let SO go.

Yeah the cb was super faint but now that it’s dry it’s clearly just an indent line. All tests today bfn. At this point, I’m just counting myself out. I didn’t temp this morning. Smu opk is 0.13 higher but with all the bfns I’m sure it’s just a pre af rise.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yay for ultrasound coming up next week!

Dobs sorry it’s looking like BFN, hopefully all for the best considering the situation. 

AFM spotting ended again. CD26 currently. Apparently I’ve ovulated as late as CD25 since getting the IUD out, I went back and checked. My BBT is pre-O levels still. I’m not sure if this cycle will be anovulatory or just super delayed O. I’ll be temping and taking daily OPKs, we’ll see eventually. I’m just super fed up with my delayed ovulations/long cycles. I know my body is under a lot of stress considering the new job, new move, etc. But ugggggh. 
Work is going fine, definitely stressful and time management is not my forte. I’m also just slow at setting up my IV lines and popping all my meds out of the very stubborn wrappings. Idk, I feel a little defeated when it comes to time management, my preceptor has mentioned it a lot and last shift said I don’t do what she suggests to manage my time, but I thought I was doing what she suggested so I’m a little confused. Going to ask for more information on that next shift because I don’t know what I’m not doing that she told me to do. I also was dealing with some patients who were just plain jerks. I’m hoping tomorrow will be better.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae I’m so sorry work is such stress. Big hugs. I’m glad that you’re going to talk to her. I’m sure she’ll appreciate that! Give yourself credit for that’s. It’s so brave. I hope tomorrow is a better day. And hopefully you get your O soon. I can sympathize with having messed up cycles post birth control. I hope things regulate sooner rather than later.

AFM in true dobby poas fashion I used a couple cheapies. Same shadowy mess I know to ignore BUT in a twist I went to watch Great British Baking and looked at it one more time before bed. I can see the faint line. Usually my wondfos dry so visibly indent or blank. This is the first it’s dried with a line. I know I know Dobby. You can’t trust anything after the window but even the invert of the dried test is so much more defined that usual. I do have one more frer. My temp doesn’t always drop 12dpo so I was honestly going to skip using it and save it for a rainy day. I may cave lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m reading in the dark with very low brightness so I can’t really see much, I’ll look again in the AM. But I’d say see what your temp is in the morning before testing. Are you 12dpo today, or tomorrow?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs update, I do see the lines. I’d call them too faint to trust not to be a shitty test, though, unless you get a better line today in which case it was a legit line lol


----------



## DobbyForever

For sure. I’ve had so many/seen so many shadow lines be nothing these days. I’m 12dpo today, so AF due tom. I have had random 13 day lps so due Wed at the latest. My temp this morning is 98.72 so my booty is either sick or pregnant :rofl: either one would explain the nausea and fatigue :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I have a half day sub to take A to a speech eval so I’m saving the free for third morning urine on a 3.5-4 hour hold. Seeing the same shadow Wondfo line though but tentatively excited that I can see it irl not just on camera albeit as faint as it is. The Wally def a dude. The evap dried hella far from whatever line I was looking at lol. Old dobby would just dip the frer and buy more but I can’t take the heartbreak rn lol it’s too early in the morning


----------



## shaescott

I def see it, but it seems prettty light for 12dpo. That being said, plenty of people have had BFNs until after AF was due, so :shrug: looking forward to your FRER!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah honestly had to just be more wonky wondfo. Frer and Wondfo both bfn on a 4 hour hold. Opk also decreased. I’m sad, and I have to be honest not in the mood for condolences. Just want to wallow today. So I’ll probably be mia for a while <3


----------



## DobbyForever

It’s not even the bfn it’s just work. I’m so f*ing done. It’s ridiculous. 

in unchartered (pun intended) territory I’m 13dpo with a bbt 98.33 and bfns. No spotting, no cramping, but I feel wet and I just wiped and had some tissuey clumps so that’s fun....


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I know you said you're not in the mood for condolences. I am sorry though that you're feeling down cuz of work. It's only Tuesday and I feel like there's already been a bunch of dumbassery so far this week. Probably gonna vent a bit to my boss in the morning. But anyway, take whatever time you need and feel free to vent to us whenever.

shae - Sorry that you're feeling stressed out and struggling at work a bit. I'm sure it takes everyone a while to get their groove and do everything quickly. You'll get there. Have you talked to you preceptor about that clarification?

AFM, blood work appt is in the morning. I called my Dr's office several days ago and asked them to fax the reqs to the clinic. No idea if they did, but FX. Otherwise, still just super tired and anxiously waiting to be out of 2nd tri. Or, at least far enough along to be able to use my home doppler.


----------



## WinterBub

So sorry, Flueky. Prayers for your step Dad, and the whole family. I hope that you have had some positive news since you last posted.

Im excited to hear about your scan, Pretty! I know it is so nerve wracking early on... Nothing to do but wait. And, like I said I just have a feeling all will go well. Might as well assume the best, and go with that while you wait. Glad that your son is just getting on with life, and the cast doesn't bother him. Love how little children can be such amazing troopers like that!

Sorry you're feeling down, Dobby. Please don't stay away too long! Whats going wrong at work? (Or feel free not to share if you dont want to!) And fingers crossed everything turns out as it should re: the current potential pregnancy. I'm no good at reading early tests, so can't contribute there! 

You're a nurse, right, Shae? What an insane time to just be starting out in healthcare...! What things have you been told you aren't managing your time properly with? I get that as a general criticism, but also feel nursing is the kind of job where I'd prefer my nurse to go a tad slower and get everything right vs. rush and mess up due to time issues! Hopefully you get some clarity and feedback going forward. My first thought was also that your manager may be worn thin by this point, and lack some patience that she would have had in the same situation pre-covid. Good luck! I love organizing and time management, so let us know if we can help pool an ideas!!! Thank you as well for being a nurse- I've had a couple of surgeries/hospital stays and remember the lovely nurses I had even years later. (I also remember the one mean one I've encountered! Lol! But the nice were like 99% of them!!! :lol:). You are really appreciated!!

AFM- nothing going on. Finally stopped bleeding, and have my follow up appt Monday. Life is boring otherwise!


----------



## DobbyForever

Vent post
I did finally get a temp drop close to CL and spotting. I expect AF tomorrow at two days late. I know I never had a good line, but I do wonder about a chemical. I've had 13 day lps but never 14. And even though I'm just spotting really and not cramping at all, I have passed nearly 10 grape sized clots. I’m also passing some really odd things. On the verge on emailing my doctor. But who knows. Whatever. It is what it is.I'm just in a cry everything out mood. I cried for three hours yesterday. Cried before work and during lunch and after work.

I can't make this s* up, this week alone:
1- My student punched another student int he stomach for laughing at them when they walked into a pole, but it was actually a different student who had laughed.
2- A parent came on campus and threatened one of my students.
3- An older sibling came on campus and threatened one of my students (believe it or not, a completely different family and situation than 2)
4- There was a literal fight circle with over 100 kids today, and at the center of it was one of my students.
Progress reports go home on Friday, and I didn't start because I lost two preps this week already. 

On the personal front, A apparently is starting to stutter. His SLP says it's to be expected as he picks up more language, but now she's saying he will need articulation therapy in the future. I already took a half day off for a speech eval with the sped preschool that sucked. I have to take Friday morning off as well. Plus I'm getting my booster on Friday.

I have no time for myself. I'm going to start walking for half of my lunch break with my music. My back is acting up from not being able to exercise it properly. I'm just so emotionally drained. Going to drown my sorrow in wine and cookies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty ty and honestly your bloodwork is the only reason I crawled out of my hole to the site. I wanna know :) I can't believe you're already 7 weeks! Time sure is flying. 

Winter so glad the bleeding stopped! And hey they no news is good news? <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Jeez, your week sounds crazy so far. Big internet hugs to you! I really dunno how you do it. You're so much stronger than I would be if I had to deal with all that. I hope you wine and cookies and lunch time walks help. And you know we're always here whenever you need to talk. <3

So, my blood work appt went alright. Last I checked, results are still pending, but I'll let you all know my hCG number ASAP. :)
It's also a little hard to believe I'm in my 7th week too. 17.5% of this pregnancy down. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to post and run lost prep again today.

Gyn said the stuff I’m passing just looks like uterine lining. She did ask if there was any chance I was pregnant/if I wanted to come in for a blood test, but I told her my home tests are negative and my bbt is below cover now so I’m not really worried about that.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs: I’m sorry you’ve been having a crappy time. Obvi not a doctor but I’d say if you never had clots like that before plus the longer LP, it’s definitely a possibility that you had a chemical. Having an egg fertilize and never implant or start to but fail is extremely common, but it’s impossible to know how common it really is because most people don’t know since they get their period around the same time as usual, maybe just a little heavier. Most people don’t track their cycles like we do. My sister won’t even download an app to track her period, she generally knows when to expect it because it’s regular so she doesn’t care. Note my unamusement considering I’m now on CD31 with no O and no signs that it’s ever going to come. 

Since I’ve only ever been a student and never a teacher, all those things that are awful for a teacher to experience are honestly pretty funny to a student (I’m sorry, don’t hurt me). I can’t tell you how many times I’ve been tempted to have a “talk” with some kids that have messed with my little sister, especially the boy who sexually harassed her and is still sexually harassing other girls by demanding nudes and threatening them etc. However, I’m an adult, and he is a child, and I would like to not go to jail. So unfortunately it has to be dealt with through administration. My sister and her friends are going to speak to the principal about it, I believe. Or the vice principals. Whoever does the discipline stuff. Anyway, I would imagine all this drama has caused a lot of paperwork for you, and I’m sorry you’re dealing with all that. Fights weren’t very common at my school so when one happened, everyone would be talking about it for a week. I don’t know how common they are where you work. 

Pretty any update on the hcg level?

Winter I definitely want to be the nurse that people remember fondly. Unfortunately we don’t usually have time to talk with our patients nearly as much as we’d like to, we have too many things going on. I really wish we had safe nurse to patient ratios, the National Nurses United (the largest American nurse’s union) recently released a proposal for federal safe staffing limits and if it were to be followed I’d only have to take 3 patients… as it is, I’m being trained to take 5-6. I attached their proposal below. 

Unfortunately, I highly doubt that this kind of proposal would pass. They’d rather treat nurses like crap and not have to hire more nurses (which requires treating them better so they’ll apply in the first place) than keep their patients safe. Even at non-profit hospitals, they have to keep the bottom line their priority because they need to keep the hospital open. If we can’t take as many patients, they’ll need to hire more nurses and/or not admit as many patients. I’m on a telemetry floor and I’d be fine with 4 patients rather than 3. I just think 5+ is way too many. 
ANYWAY, hopping off my soapbox lol. 

AFM Re: my long cycle, I know it can happen and the first year or two off birth control can be wonky but I’m still very unamused. I ordered this Chinese medicine period elixir that you add to tea or whatever liquid cuz I saw ads for it everywhere and it has you take a quiz to diagnose you in Chinese medicine terms and give you a formula based on that, it’s an herbal treatment, no hormones or anything. Still waiting on getting that, but it has vitex in it and a bunch of other ingredients that can help regulate periods as well as reduce PMS symptoms. I’ll let you guys know if it makes a difference, Buzzfeed had one of their writers with endometriosis test it and she said it worked well for her so I’m cautiously optimistic. Honestly I really wish I could just induce a period but the only way to do that if you aren’t close to getting it anyway is by using hormonal birth control and I don’t want to screw with my system any more than I already have. So everyone please pray for me that I will ovulate soon, I’ve taken 20+ ovulation tests this cycle ugggh such a waste, plus I’m not back on safe days until I ovulate so it’s been 20+ days of using the diaphragm ugh.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Quick selfish post cuz I'm at work. Still not seeing hcg numbers, but there's definitely one little bean in there. 143 bpm and measuring 7w1d. :)


----------



## shaescott

Pretty omggggg little bean!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty so sweet! Love the little bean :)

Shae, oh yeah it would be a dream to have those ratios. On nights, we did sometimes have 7 neuro patients. We didn't have many "walkie-talkie" patients so very frustrating with time management. I will say hoke health is where I found I established better relations with people and is often why I love home health. 

Sorry for no end in sight for your cycle. That happened to me early on in my ttc#1 journey when under a ton of stress. My gyn prescribed progesterone to induce bleeding. My cycles starting coming back more regular after that (it took me awhile to fully regulate after coming off bcp).

Dobby that sounds awful. I know you weren't in the mood for condolences but that sounds like a shifty week. :hugs: it sounds like probable chemical to me. :hugs:


AFM super busy. Step dad is doing much better he went to SNF for rehab Wednesday night and is being discharge home in a few hours. He's coming to visit tomorrow as he's been going on about wanting to see his grandbabies.

Work has been stressful 2 of the 5 agencies have underwent survey and highly suspect 2 more will be done next week. It is hard seeing good people have poor documentation. And very time consuming reviewing all the notes, assessments, etc. It sounds like the surveys have went okay though. They are finishing up one today. 

Anyways, off to eat lunch and do more work. Just wanted to quickly pop in :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to read and run. Long shit day. At least next week should be back to semi normal. Feeling run down but bright side got my covid booster and flu shot today. A got his flu shot as well.

just hopped in to say congrats on the scan! Hi little bean!!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Keeping my FX for your O, that your cycle ends soon, and that your tea gets delivered ASAP and works well. And sorry that your work is trying to give you too many patients at a time. As it stands, are you doing just general nursing stuff? And you eventually wanted to end up in L&D?

Flueky - Glad your stepdad is doing better. And hoping that the rest of the surveys go smoothly.

Dobby - Sorry that this week has been something of a shit show. Hopefully you have a nice, restful weekend and a much better week. Ooo, flu shots. I forgot that it's time to get those again. Guess I'll ask my Dr about making appts for the boys and me when I see her next week.

AFM, so, yup, just one little bean in there. I'm a little surprised that the tech told me what it was measuring at. Usually they'll just tell you the heart rate and give you a pick. I've always had to wait for my Dr to give me any other info once they get the report. Either way, it's all good. Probably gonna leave my ticker as is for now. Maybe wait and see what it's measuring at for my next scan, around 12 weeks. If memory serves me, my MMC had a heart rate of 144 at 7 weeks. So, I'm a tiny bit worried even though google says 143 is perfectly fine for it's age. But whatever will be will be. In other news, I got a call from the daycare at like 3:30 saying Matthew had a cough and needed to be picked up. They also said he either needed to be Covid tested, get an alternative diagnoses from a Dr, or just stay home for 14 days. So, we got him tested right after picking him up. Hopefully we have the results by the end of the weekend.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m at 100.5. Slightly regretting my decision to yolo it with both immunizations :rofl: :cry: probably be Mia all weekend

pretty I think A’s heart rate was around that. I know it’s hard to not worry though hugs

everyone else I do love you but I feel like I got in a car wreck so I’m gonna give A my phone and try to close my eyes


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby do sorry dear. I hope you feel better soon.

Pretty, I feel like dd3's heart rate was a bit lower than dd1 and dd2. I'll see if I can find out what it was. I don't think 143 is bad but I understand why you would be concerned. Can't wait you to reach 2nd tri. Also, we're you doing a sneak peak again?


----------



## shaescott

Pretty sorry Matthew has to get tested. Kids get so many little coughs so it must be super frustrating to test for COVID every time. 

Dobs sorry you’re feeling crappy <3

AFM that herbal treatment came in the mail yesterday right after I posted, it was super fast. It smells kinda weird but I put it in strong flavored tea and I couldn’t taste it so it’s fine with me.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Sorry that your shots are hitting you so hard. FX you feel better ASAP.

Flueky - Ya, I'm gonna do a SneakPeek again. I already have the kit and I think you can take it at 7 weeks now, but I'm gonna wait til 2nd tri. As bad as it's sounds, I don't want to "waste" a test on a pregnancy that isn't viable.

shae - Thanks. It's that much harder cuz they don't make cough suppressant meds for kids that young. So, you just gotta keep them hydrated and wait it out. He tested negative though, so that's good. Yay for your herbal stuff arriving so quickly. FX it works well for you.

AFM, we did an early Thanksgiving with my mom today. Just a simple turkey dinner cuz she really likes turkey and there's only a couple times a year that we eat it. Plus, we already have plans to see SO's mom's side next weekend and 2 turkey dinners in one weekend is too much. lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty sorry Matthew is sick but glad it's not covid. I hope he feels better soon and Alex doesn't catch it. I think that's the worst with multiple kids, if one gets sick they all get sick. Maybe when they are older they will understand a but more to stay away from each other some when sick.


----------



## shaescott

Selfish post

I’M FINALLY OVULATING!!! I’ve been using that herbal treatment for 5 days and got my LH surge this morning!


----------



## Flueky88

Awesome Shae!


----------



## WinterBub

Woah, Shae... I'm surprised that they expect you to take so many patients. Especially as a new nurse. This really doesn't bode well for the whole healthcare industry. I imagine that a lot of nurses burnt out over the past year :( I can understand feeling taken for granted! How have your time management efforts been going? And yay!! for ovulating!!

Awwww, Pretty :baby: love to see that little baby! Glad that all is going well. My LO had a HB in the 130-140s the whole time. He is and was totally fine! Totally drama free pregnancy and babyhood so far. He also has a super laid back personality- maybe the HR was a clue there?! 

Flueky- so glad to hear that your Step Dad is doing better. Ugh- stressful events are all the worse because of covid. Hope he enjoyed your visit :) Will he get to go home soon? Or is he looking at some reharehab before anything like that? 


Dobby- Hope the covid booster side effects were shortlived! and hope things at work have improved. Hats off to you for being a teacher, too! I'm curious do you see any of the covid relief money at work at your school? just curious if you have seen any improvement for teachers or students from all of that money? 

AFM- had my follow up appt. All seemingly is fine with me. Also got the results of the genetic testing. You were right, Pretty- the baby had an extra copy of one gene and was "incompatible with life". Also found out he was a boy. I'm a bit taken aback, as I really didnt think that the baby would be the issue (was sure that I was). I don't know... I guess I got old all of a sudden. The Dr was very encouraging to just try again, but that seems scary after two bad experiences in a row. She said that I'm " higher risk for all genetic issues" due to age, but "low risk overall". So she was pretty much like "see you back pregnant again in a couple of months!" I'm glad I did the genetic testing, but it is also just strange to know. It is a relief in some ways that he was never a viable baby, but also strange to know the gender and all of that. Half makes it all less real, half makes it much more real. If you know what I mean....


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Yay for O! :) So, is this tea something that you'll take during every cycle, or just for emergency situations like this?

Winter - I feel like having more info is better than less. As hard as it can be to know the gender (and spend a bunch of time thinking what if), at least you also know that there's nothing you could have done. My mom had an ectopic pregnancy at 32 and a standard MC at 35, but then went on to have me at 37 and my sister at 42. "Older" woman have perfectly healthy babies all the time, so don't be scared to try again. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, had a Dr appt today. Found out that she never sent a req for my hcg level, so I guess I'll never know. But seeing a live baby on the scan is proof enough. lol. Also got to see the official scan report. The expert that looked over the pics concurred that I was measuring 2 days behind where I should have been. But then the Dr said they currently had my EDD 3 days sooner (the 14th instead of the 17th). So, tell me how that math works out. The Dr couldn't give me an answer and said babies don't care about EDDs; they come when they want to. Like, ya, I'm aware, but I need to know for my ticker. lol. Whatever, I'll just leave it as is for now and see what I'm measuring at for my 12 week scan. Either way, less than 200 days now. I tried my doppler a couple times, but not finding anything so far. Hopefully soon. FX.


----------



## Flueky88

Winterbub I'm glad you got some answers and some relief. I agree with Pretty, I prefer more information than less. I hope that you get your rainbow baby soon.

Yes he's home and doing outpatient therapy 2x week. He felt to a SNF for 1.5 days prior but he was doing too well to stay much longer.

Pretty, ah well stinks about the hcg but definitely seeing a baby on ultrasound is the best :) as far as dating, edd, I believe as long as it was within 5 days or so they just went with your EDd based off LMP. With S I measured 2 or 3 days behind as I Od on CD18 but they keep my EDD as it was by LMP. I didn't O until CD 21 or 22 with V so my EDD was changed based on her scan measurements. E was definitely based on her scan measurements as I Od on CD 27 or 28. Funny enough, all born before their due date. 


Anyways back to work I go, having a survey for another office this morning. Have a great day everyone


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, ladies. I guess you're right that more knowledge is better. I had an intake appt for the fertility specialist, and he had wanted to do a whole work up. I guess for a start that's not necessary. Just have to decide whether it is worth asking him about improving egg quality etc. i liked him, but his office seemed much like a business than a dr. And Pretty- thank you for sharing your mother's story. That's really reassuring! i would really like to have 2 more if things work out, but I guess we will just have to cross each bridge as we get to it and reassess things as we go. Parenthood has a way of teaching you how little you actually can control... I really appreciate the support. :hugs:

I wouldn't worry about a day or two forward or behind, Pretty. Just split the difference and go for either the middle of the two dates the scan/dr mentioned or just use LMP for your ticker? although I get that it is annoying not to get a definitive date. Sounds crazy when you say that it is already under 200 days!!! so about a month before you try the sneak peek for gender? and I agree not to worry about the HCG- I believe that all becomes moot once they do a scan, as that is much more accurate. Although, again, I get it is annoying to go and do the test and never get a result back. 

Sounds like your Step Dad is doing really well, Flueky! That's great to hear. Great to hear that he is back at home :) Good luck with today's survey! :)


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’m sorry to hear about the genetic testing, but I’m glad you know now that it wasn’t you, you did nothing wrong and your body worked as it was supposed to. My grandmother had my father, her only child, when she was 43. My other grandmother started having kids at 19-20ish, had my mom when she was 40 and her last child at 41. You’re not too old. 

Re: staffing, I don’t think it’s new for nurses to be expected to have 5-6 patients. However, staffing ratios still depend on the unit type even without them being laws. ICU nurses have 1-3 patients depending on how critical they are, labor and delivery nurses have 1-2 laboring moms, postpartum nurses have like 4 couplets, etc. Oh also my time management is improving, I’m taking 4-5 patients now. 


Pretty agh sorry they didn’t do the hcg test but like you said, a scan with a heartbeat is proof enough. Regarding the due date, I personally think that unless it’s more than a few days difference, go with your O date to determine the official due date. If someone doesn’t know their O date and their cycles are regular but longer/shorter than 28 days, they should be able to estimate their O date by subtracting 14 days from their usual cycle length. If they have irregular cycles and don’t know their O date, best to just go with what the doc says. 

Re: the tea, it’s supposed to be daily for irregular cycles and just the last 7 days of the cycle for regular cycles (aka week before your period). Considering taking it mid-cycle may have helped (or it was coincidence) I think I’ll just take it daily. 

Flueks what do you mean by survey for another office?


----------



## Flueky88

Sahe we have 3 physical HH offices and 2 for hospice. So we had a survey at 1 hospice and 1 health last week and again this week. So next week we will have our last one. They have a surveyor review our documentation and go to patient's homes to watch our clinician's perform skills. 


I hadn't mentioned, don't think I have at least, I've been having heart palpitations. Several each day except I didn't really notice them Tuesday. I guess I need to call my Dr and set up an appt. They seem to be related to stress, but still worth checking out I suppose since it's been happening for nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks ah, gotcha. Considering I’m a cardiac nurse, I am obligated to say PLEASE make an appointment with your PCP or cardiologist if you have one. Not much to lose except a co-pay and some time, so if they find nothing you haven’t lost much. If they find something, you’ll be glad you did. A nurse on my unit felt funny and hooked herself up to one of our tele boxes to make sure her rhythm was okay since she thinks she sometimes goes into SVT. She was fine at the time, just a few scattered PVCs with NSR. Conversely, an LNA on our unit went to a cardiologist for heart palpitations and discovered she was having chronic episodes of sustained tachycardia in like the 160s, which definitely needs to be addressed. 

AFM currently an emotional wreck cuz SO said no BD yesterday cuz he was tired but he’d do it today as long as his day wasn’t too crappy, and his day was extra crappy so he said no, and today should be O day so I’m very emotional about this situation lol, my hormones are angry and I cried a bit, that is all.


----------



## DobbyForever

Playing catch up, give me some grace lol

Shae I’m so glad the herbs potentially did the trick and you are finally ovulating! Sending the biggest hugs. I know those hormones hit so hard when O comes around and how tough it is to want that baby, especially now that you two are moving into that next chapter of your lives. <3 ya Glad things have gotten better with the time management! Huge kudos to you for really seeking feedback and applying it.

Fluek I immediately thought stress, but I second Shae. Definitely get that checked out. Hope it’s nothing major. Yay for stepdad doing better!

Pretty sorry not hcg test. Always nice to know just to know, but I agree that the scan with a heartbeat is very good. I know it’s hard though. We’re always looking for that extra piece of info or reassurance. Hoping Matthew is feeling much better by now and everyone else in the house avoided it. Glad it wasn’t covid. I'm just on pins and needles waiting on you to do that sneak peek! Inquiring minds wanna knoooow!

Winter I’m sorry you didn’t connect more on a personal level to the doctor. I so get that wanting to feel cared for vs a paycheck. And I’m sorry about the test results. It’s nice to know, and it’s reassuring that you can go on to have a healthy pregnancy. I’m also in the wanting all the nitty gritty details category. I also agree that in this day women and with the care and knowledge we know now, it’s so much more common to see women having healthy babies later. I know my mom had her eggs harvested (that’s sounds like maybe not the right word LOL) when she met my stepdad. She had to be around 35ish. Her eggs were amazing. Her uterus was in great shape, too. Easily could have conceived naturally if she hadn’t been sterilized without her consent/ my stepdad had better sperm.

AFM work is still nuts. Had to go momma bear again for A’s services. I’m much better now, thanks for all the well wishes! I was still feverish on Sunday and then warm Monday. I feel much better now. :) I was definitely regretting getting both over the weekend, but I'm glad now. Nice to have it out of the way versus being incapacitated twice. Not much new in my life. Guess no news is good news? Lol.


----------



## shaescott

Selfish post/crazy Shae doing crazy things;

So I ovulated yesterday, I got my temp rise today. An egg can only live 12-24 hours and it takes sperm ~6 hours to travel to the Fallopian tubes (according to Google). If I had ovulated at 11:59 PM yesterday night, I still would’ve had to have sex within 18 hours to realistically have a chance of pregnancy. I know this is all true and factual, and yet I feel guilty about getting SO to have unprotected sex with me based on these facts (being outside that range of possibility, mind you). I think it’s because I hope so badly that I could get pregnant anyway this far out from ovulation, that despite the facts I feel like there’s a chance and I’m therefore tricking him or lying to him. I know O+1 BD can totally result in pregnancy, but not more than 24 hours after O. Anyone know of instances more than 24 hours/like 11:59 PM on O+1 BD resulting in pregnancy? I’m guessing probs not but never know. 
Obviously I’d be thrilled if it happened but I’d feel super shitty cuz I wanted the factual info to be wrong when I told him said info. I’m sure I’ll be reporting the arrival of AF in 2 weeks.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - The Babydust Method recommends BDing 24 and 48 hours after an OPK peak to conceive a boy. If the egg doesn't live longer than 24 hours, I dunno why you'd have that 2nd session, but women do get pg in that time frame. If sperm can live for several days, I'm sure there's the odd egg that can last longer too. Either way, sorry SO was having such a crappy day and your sex drives were way outta sync. :/

Dobby - Really glad that your life seems to be fairly chill at the moment. May it stay that way for as long as it can. FX.

Re: SneakPeek. Ugh, I know. I wanna know ASAP too. I've thought a few times that I'm totally far enough along to do the test, but still not getting anything on the doppler. So, at the very least, I would want to wait til I found the HB on my own.

AFM, still getting a wee bit of boob pain and uterus tightness/stretching. So, all good stuff, I hope. Really looking forward to chilling as much as possible for this Canadian long weekend. Though there's definitely some laundry and cleaning that needs to be done. Always something. lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

BREAKING NEWS!

I just found the HB with my doppler. Definitely sounded good. :D


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I don't have personal Experience with that far out. I had sex day after O but it was at 5 a.m. so it wasn't too far out from O. I do think the farther put from O even if sperm does meet egg, the chance of the pregnancy being viable decreases as the egg quality breaks down. But you are young and healthy so, I would say still possible I with 24 hours.

Pretty yay for heartbeat and prego symptoms! Don't beat yourself up if you can't find the heartbeat every time, there were times that I couldn't during this time frame and next 3 or 4 weeks. 

AFM appt scheduled for Wednesday with my Dr. Oh anyone else know what the little(s) dressing up for Halloween? V is Elsa, S is Anna, and E is Olaf. Not sure DH and I will dress up and even so not much character wise for me dress up as, well that you could find a costume for. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

The boys are dressing up as a couple characters from this (now canceled) kids show called Top Wing. I got the costumes on clearance, so they cost $15, total. SO never dresses up and I'll probably do something half-assed. Last year, I just wore this pair of light up Tinkerbell wings I got at Disney World. 

Here's last year. Baby Yoda and a porg. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I have def heard of O+1, I second all that Fluek said.

Pretty so glad that you found the hb! Sooooo sneak peek time?! :) Lol. Enjoy the long weekend!

Fluek oooo how cute! I love family costumes. A was almost Olaf, and I was gonna go as "Sven"/generic reindeer. Basically just get a cute brown dress, some antlers, and wear this brown boots I already have. But then I switched last minute to black Captain America and I'm going as a generic black widow sans wig. Idk when we're gonna do pumpkin patch. His school is still doing their parade/patch. My school cancelled the parade but is doing dress up. Usually we don't allow kids to stay in costume all day though in case anybody messes up their costumes/ it makes the kid extra silly. So we'll see what happens.

AFM still tracking O but got some mixed results. I decided to use two holders this month in case I jump back to a later O. I started one on CD 8 and the other on CD 10. The CD 8 holder was taking forever to read, so I ended up re-dipping the stick. It read low. The CD 10 holder was business as usual, but it read high. I accidentally dumped fmu before I could retest 1, but I would have thought either they'd both be high or the first holder would be high first. I am definitely in the mood the last couple days and it's revved up today/last night. They're only meant for fmu testing or a 4 hour hold. Trying to decide if I want to go for smu or just do it tomorrow as planned.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty you normally ovulate 12-36 hours after the OPK peak, so the second session could very well be within the 24 hour time frame after ovulation. But idk. We’ll see. 

Congrats on finding the heartbeat with the Doppler!!!
Also the Star Wars costumes are sooo cute omg

Flueks yeah it was almost certainly a full 24 hours at the least. I don’t think I have special long lasting eggs so I doubt anything will come of it. 

I’m glad you’re seeing your doctor this week!

Dobs oh yeah I’ve heard of O+1 too, but I think around midnight on O+1 leading into O+2 is just not gonna happen. I’d be thrilled if I had a super special egg, but I highly doubt that. 

Are you talking about those clear blue fertility predictor tests? I don’t really know how those work aside from showing high prior to the LH surge. The second one being high makes sense to me if you’re gonna get your surge in a few days, but I’m not well versed in those things.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh I somehow missed the picture, super cute!!!!!

Yeah, the CB advanced ones. Basically, it detects your estrogen surge. The day you start using them sets your baseline estrogen for that cycle, which is why the day you start is really important. It's usually tied to how long your cycles are. Once it detects a rise in estrogen, it starts displaying high readings. I have had issues in the past where I've had started too early and gotten a week's worth of high readings because I Oed late. Or last cycle I started at CD 10 and never detected my estrogen rise because it already happened and I ended up Oing on CD 13. But long story short, just naturally I would expect my estrogen on CD 8 to be lower than CD 10. So for the 10 holder to be high while the 8 reads low is odd.

eta LOL so I did smu about 2-2.5 hour hold no liquids... I have a peak reading and positive Wondfo. I’m cd 11. Wtaf is happening with my cycles?! :cry:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae are you still using the diaphragm or semi ttc semi ntnp? I know you have waited a long time to ttc.

Dobby, I didn't like the cb advanced digi opks. To be fair I used them when my cycle waa crazy long and irregular after stopping bcp. Way to expensive when you go 2.5 months between AF. I did like using a wondfo opk and if it looked positive, then used a plain CB digi to confirm. 

Pretty so cute!! I wouldn't mind star wars theme but V is definitely at the age of wanting to choose what she wears. I don't mind Frozen though.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I forgot, I had a dream we had a 4th and it was a boy. I think it's cause I'm going to O soon and it does bring those baby fever feeling even though logic says no. I wonder if I will always get those feelings.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man have our O’s synchronized?! The broody in this thread is so real rn lol ;)

well I just tested again and back down to a 0.29. I’ll probably test after nap just to be sure. Wouldn’t be the first failed surge in my life. I definitely tested yesterday fmu, when I got home from work, and in the evening and all neg. So if the next test is neg I’m counting it as a weird pcos one off. We’ll see when I really surge now


----------



## shaescott

Flueks we’re still using the diaphragm when I’m supposed to be fertile, we didn’t use it this time cuz I figured it had been over 24 hours so it was safe not to use it. Definitely part of me hoping that I was wrong but I highly doubt that. Considering my cycles sometimes are long, I end up using the diaphragm starting CD11 and until O+2 (except this time when I didn’t use it O+1 but it was super late at night so essentially O+2). I’ve tried to convince SO to NTNP but thus far it has been fruitless lol

Dobs it feels like it’s not helpful to use the CB predictor if you don’t already know when your estrogen rise is going to be… but maybe I’m not understanding it terribly well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww but also let’s get real lol ntnp with someone as knowledgeable and with your drive is gonna be baby land. How is he doing on his end with everything adulting wise? I know he wants to do ring before baby but he’s worried about giving you the ring you deserve in his mind

It’s definitely annoying but I’ve never missed my estrogen surge. I don’t usually O ever before CD 14. It’s usually 17-19. The problem is for a 25 day cycle (my O at 13), you’re supposed to start at like CD 5. I’ve also never had two short cycles in a row. Maybe this is just my new norm? My wondfos are hanging around 0.6 so I expect a proper surge tomorrow or my pcos to flare up and not surge for a week lol. But I’m super in da mood so probably tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby lol, yeah my O was like CD 14 last cycle which is a bit early for me, I was CD 18/19 after V, and I only had one AF after S was born. I think my body is still trying to regulate. I've noticed more cm and I've definitely been in the mood, so I know it's going to happen soon lol.

It is definitely hard to ntnp when you have so much knowledge about fertility. We kinda ntnp for a bit after V but I still liked tracking, it wasn't really one or the other. Need a name for it lol

Shae ah well, I hope that he will be okay before too long about ttc, or even "low key ttc". You are aware of your cycle, etc but don't share knowledge of a positive opk, etc. Just initiate and have fun lol. It's what happened with S. When we ttc V he sometimes had issues knowing I was ovulating, put pressure on him, ya know. 


Anyways enough of my ramblings. I'm fixing to make dinner. Since I've been busy with work, I'm fixing DH one of his favorite meals (his birthday was Thursday). Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and rolls. I also bought him a chocolate pie so we will have that as well. So I better get started


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha the telltale signs. Did you eventually want a fourth? I feel like we’ve talked about this but my memory is so bad.

There definitely needs to be a name for it. So hard not to track when you know you can. But yeah does seem like most ntnp on forums like these is more about not stressing out the partner with the nitty gritty details.

that sounds yummy! If you want to make dinner for me, just lmk ;)

afm all day yesterday stayed at 0.5/0.6, fmu was back down to 0.3, and smu was up to 1.44 :rofl: what a wild ride. I do think today is the day. My temp did dip and I’m honestly having a hard time not having some DIY time. Already “crafted” four times this morning for the tmi win lol. ETA woohoo looks like my body got it together lol third morning urine also had a very dark positive 1.38


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, no never wanted a 4th. Before DH had has vasectomy, he was worried I'd change my mind. I told him that logically, physically, mentally I didn't want a 4th. There would most likely be times I grieved certain experiences like seeing a bfp, hearing the heartbeat, finding out gender, etc. but that I truly didn't want a 4th. I still feel that way, but there is that crazy part of me, particularly around O that I get that broody feeling. I hate to think how bad my pelvic floor would get from another pregnancy. I'm able to do light jumps without any leaks and hope to do jumping jacks or trampoline again. Sorry for the rambling.

Lol if you were closer, you'd be welcome. It was pretty good. 


Yay for O! Good for you girl relieving some of that tension!

Started Christmas shopping and birthday shopping today. I can hardly believe E will be 12 months in 1 month.


----------



## DobbyForever

FFFFFFFFFFF so I’m at my moms and I left my HELLA DARK opk in the bathroom by mistake! It’s been there for like hours and people for sure have been in the bathroom. Omg. I don’t even know what to say lol Nobody has said anything. Pray for me LOL


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol you’re not wrong, he knows that if we stop preventing I will be getting pregnant. He wants to be married first, which is fair. His grandmother is apparently fervently praying for us for our sin of living together before marriage, I think she’d have a heart attack if we got pregnant before marriage. Living together doesn’t 100% mean sex (and he thinks she’s so pious she can’t fathom that we’d be having sex), but pregnancy does :rofl: Anyway, we actually just had a fight yesterday about where tf is my ring lol. SO just started getting paid at his new job as of this past Friday. He has a big car repair coming up, he’s nearing 100k miles and expects to replace his camshafts (and no, I don’t know what those are lol), which he says will run him around $3k. He doesn’t have that much right now. So he’s saving up for that first. He also says he doesn’t want to propose with nothing left in his bank account post-ring purchase, he wants to have some saved up for the wedding first. So yeah, I’m still waiting for that ring. 

Omgggg I’m feeling the terror and embarrassment for you, I hope nobody thought it was a pregnancy test!

Flueks sorry about the broodiness, I suppose it’s good that he had a vasectomy so no impulsive O hormones resulted in baby #4 (or 5, or 6…). I’m pretty sure if I was allowed free reign while ovulating I would be newly pregnant once a year, though we’ll see how I deal with one baby in the (hopefully not too far) future. 

Also omg I can’t believe E is nearly one year old!

AFM
SO and I went to an early Halloween party in MA on Saturday night and slept on a couch so I didn’t get the best sleep, so we got up, drove the hour back up to NH, went to church, and then I promptly went to bed until dinner time. We ended up going on a date night because neither of us wanted to cook. SO stayed up, so he went to bed at 10 pm since he has work in the morning. I am awake and trying to convince myself to make the diy frozen breakfast burritos I keep saying I’m going to make and then not making. We have a giant bag of corn in the freezer because I went to BJ’s (like Costco) and our freezer is tiny, so no clue where these burritos are gonna go unless I use a good chunk of that corn lol.


----------



## shaescott

Update: I finally finished making the burritos at 4:30 AM, time for bed lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek that is crazy how the time flies! Are you planning a party? And I second Shae nice to know you’re free to indulge in the hormones induced bd without worrying about any surprises. Idk how I forgot he had a vasectomy.

Shae I mean not to be that girl LOL but finance the damn ring then :rofl: jk jk that really sucks. My ring was $3500, so that level of car repair is definitely ring money. Sorry it could potentially delay things. Also LOL omg I so feel that. My grandparents were the same way. Very skirt down, panties up, leave space for Jesus. But that does suck with the car timing :(. Idk what cam whatever’s are but I do know 100k was a big chunk of change with my last car. Also daaamn 4:30am?! I’ll be curious to hear how they turn out!

I think my brother thought it was a pregnancy. He’ll never ask outright but as I was leaving to see VI, he was like “Are you sure he’s not important? I just think he’s probably important.” Cuz they always ask who I’m going out with and if I know there’s no potential then I say nobody important. Anyway I’m not saying s* lol like I’ll tell them. I’ve been trying to desensitize them to the idea of a donor child next year. They very much do not support. Lol.

In opk news dunno if I’m hitting two eggs or if it’s just fmu vs 3 hour holds lol but daaaang that’s still dark. Trying to figure out how to sneak a test at work especially since it looks like my prep may be cancelled today


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby oh man, so embarrassing. Glad no one said anything. I hope they come around to the idea of you using a donor. 

To be fair, I cannot recall if I posted about him having a vasectomy. It was shortly after Thanksgiving, had a newborn, and S broke her collar bone so lots was going on. 

Yes, poorly planning a party at this point. With everything going on, just hard to plan. Doing a pumpkin theme. I need to call or go out and see about ordering a cake. Probably just buy some orange table cloth, decorations from dollar general. I did buy a high chair banner and an outfit though. Also bought few toys, might get her a few outfits to wear so she has something new. Lots of hand me downs, I suppose that is a benefit of all one gender until they get to an age of not wanting hand me downs.

Nice opk bfp!!! Is it bad that I've thought about buying IC opks to 
1. track my cycles 
2. I miss POAS/in a cup lol

Shae yes, I think if he hadn't had the vasectomy, I would just keep wanting to be pregnant lol. You kind of forgot all the aches and pains after your baby gets a bit older. So yup, glad we made the decision together when I was able to make a more logical choice.

Sorry for delays in ring plan. I seem to recall he is a bit old fashioned and wouldn't want you to get the ring you want yourself. Hope things fall into place soon.

Also, how was the burrito?? 


AFM ,survey for our main HH office started today. Haven't heard feedback about how it's going. Hopefully, well. Talked with one of my bosses and just said, I get stressed thinking I'll miss something and she said that I was doing a good job. I needed to hear that. 

One of my coworkers is pretty sick with covid. She is older so prayers and/or positive thoughts would be appreciated. I kind of view her as my mentor and have always enjoyed working with her. 

Anyways, going to rest up before it all starts again tomorrow.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol I assume your brother will figure out that he was wrong when you don’t announce a pregnancy or start getting a baby bump over the next few months. 

I think with all our student loans that are about to start entering repayment, adding more debt via financing a ring is maybe not the best option :rofl:

Flueks a party is a party, I quite frankly did not need the level of effort put into some of my childhood birthday parties, I would’ve had a good time either way. So, don’t worry about the party being Pinterest perfect. 

I mean, I track my cycles using BBT and OPKs despite the fact that I’m not TTC, the only legit reason is so I don’t have to use the diaphragm for the rest of the cycle after I confirm ovulation. So, I don’t think it’s weird to use them to track your cycle. It’s good to be in tune with your body. 

Prayers for the survey to go well and for your coworker’s recovery. 

AFM the burritos came out good, I made a tester one when I finished the filling so I could taste and adjust the seasoning. It was potato, corn, black beans, scrambled eggs, onion, and pepper, plus spices (cumin, garlic powder, a lil cayenne, a lil finely chopped jalapeño from a squeeze container cuz I’m lazy and jalapeño hands are no joke), and shredded Mexican cheese blend added during burrito assembly. Ended up mixing in some cholula hot sauce after tasting it, it definitely brought the flavor to the next level. Not overwhelmingly spicy by any means, just a nice little kick. No sweating buckets at breakfast lol. It was kinda inspired by when Dunkin’ did those vegetarian southwest breakfast burritos many years back, except obviously a little better cuz homemade. I found a recipe online that I sorta followed lol. I like using online recipes as a base idea to give me ingredient proportions and general guidance, then I change a few things up. 

I slept until like 2 pm yesterday (after being up until 4:30 am) and then went to bed at like 7 pm. Woke up at 2:30 am today, I expected it since I went to bed so early but hoped it would be more like 4:30 lol. But I got up and sat on my phone until 5 when SO and the roommate woke up for work and I made breakfast for them as well as tea for SO. After sitting around for a few hours I am tired again and would like to go back to bed, but it’s nearly 9 am. I’m going to try to take a short nap, like an hour and a half or so (that’s short for me lol).


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae Aww yeah definitely feel that. After I said it, I was like yeaaaah maybe not go into debt with a ring. Still a bummer though to wait.

Fluek I second Shae. Kids don't care. Especially 1 year olds lol. All that matters is that the fam takes time to celebrate her. No need for an extravaganza. Decorated high chair, good company, cake, pumpkins. Sounds like wins all around to me! Also second Shae that it's not weird at all. It's kind of fun HAHAHA but also good to just know what's going on with your body. And no harm in it when the cost of Wondfo is like a day at Starbucks for a 2 month supply haha. Kudos on the compliments at work. Hard not to be so critical of yourself. You're doing great! I'm sorry about your coworker. I hope she's able to pull through and make a full recovery.

AFM :rofl: Ok. So to be fully transparent, yes I would like to get a donor in a year. That's the ideal. My family will never support it, but they also won't turn their backs on me. Kind of like when I had A. BUT I will have less support for sure just because logistically they have a hard enough time with A, having two will wear them out. I am currently still sleeping with The Boy and VI. I didn't really expect it to be ongoing and I expect them to disappear again soon. I cancelled on The Boy because he we're still not using protection of any form. I did sleep with VI though because he pulls out. Except he didn't. And I didn't really get into it again. He knows where I stand, and I know where he stands. So I feel very Anna/Elsa in Frozen 2. "If you don't want me to follow you into fire, THEN DON'T RUN INTO FIRE!" If you don't want a baby, glove up or pull out properly. I have not Oed though. Temp was still low this morning. But my fmu opk was 0.9, so I expect to O sometime today if I didn't already last night. Which would put that deed at no more than O-2.... :blush: And he's made it clear he'd bounce. And there is a shitty part of me that's like well as far as donors go... guy is articulate, has a great personality, hustles at work, is insanely gorgeous, tall, athletic but not gym rat athletic like my ex... like all good genes, all good genes HAHAHA so bad. But like I said. If you don't wanna knock me up, stop finishing inside of me.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae those sound yummy! Glad they turned put well.

Hope you enjoyed your nap. 


Dobby I'm dying at the olaf "all good things/genes" reference. Wow so you are most likely in with a chance this cycle. So exciting. I do agree though that if a man doesn't want to impregnate anyone they need to glove up if they know you aren't on birth control. 

AFM I think I most likely Od yesterday, had loads of ewcm and was a bit crampy on my left side/ovary. Had some guilt free sex last night finally. DH hadn't felt well over the weekend and my O hormones were having it drive me crazy not to have sex lol

Anyways, don't know much about survey but they are going through charts quickly so my hope is that it's going well.


----------



## shaescott

Dobby oh my lord, failed pull out from the same guy 2 cycles in a row when he doesn’t want a baby and says he’d bounce? That man may be articulate, but I wouldn’t call him terribly intelligent :rofl: 
Sounds to me like you’ll be Oing today. I guess you’ll be in the TWW soon enough! Fx’d for you!

AFM totally hoping that O-1 BD did something even though I’m 95% sure my egg was already a goner. I’m hanging on to little things like well I was bad about taking the OPKs because it happened on a day when I had a 12 hour shift and the next day I forgot to take an OPK so I don’t actually know when my peak was and I technically didn’t get a fully positive test. 

I actually tested during all those gaps in days, I was just lazy and didn’t feel like taking pics of some cuz they were negative so whatever. But because of the shift, I didn’t get to test all day and I was dumb the next morning, so I have no clue when my LH peak was. I like to dream that it was actually the next day and I O’d in the early morning before waking up to temp, but I know that’s super unlikely. 
My CM is turning sticky and less abundant today (5dpo) which is my usual cm pattern, it starts to do that during the luteal phase after the first few days. So it seems to me like a sign I’m not pregnant. I wish I could be, but I just don’t feel like I am. The only thing I can say is that I’m sleeping more/more tired lately, but I think that’s due to decreased activity, I’ve had the past 5 days off from work. I get tired when I don’t move around as much. 

Also, I may have been exposed to COVID on Saturday, saw SO’s best friend and his gf was sick (she wasn’t there, but he was recovering from whatever she had and feeling better) and she tested positive this morning. I’m vaccinated so not concerned about dying or anything but now if I have smell changes I won’t know if it’s COVID or pregnancy :dohh: though I assume pregnancy changes would be the opposite end of the spectrum, more intense smells etc. If I lose my sense of taste I’m gonna be pissed, I love food too much :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot get it Fluek! Nothing like some grown up time to put a little peep in your step. That sounds promising that it’s going well.

Shae hoping you didn’t catch it/if you did that the vaccine does its job and keeps you from any obnoxious symptoms

Yeah he’s articulate but some of the s* he says is so wtf. Usually re politics and energy use. But at least last time he tried and just rookie mistakes. This time he just full on finished. And then had the naivety to say “can’t you just go to the bathroom and clean it out?” And I’m like LMFAO that is not how that works. But I went pee to appease him and then we just went about our business LOL so we’ll see. I’m not too hopeful just because I’m worried having just gotten the vaccines. So I’m deep in an immune response rn plus I got that live flu shot


----------



## Flueky88

Shae the preggo heightened sense of smell is for real. Oddly enough it seemed the strongest with E. I could get a whiff of a dirty diaper from like 10+ feet away lol

Hope you don't get covid. Regardless of vaccination status, it still sucks imo.

Dobby yes! I'm finally getting a sex drive back. Ugh it is one of the worst things about pregnancy and breastfeeding. Both kill my drive! Poor DH was so disappointed that the 2nd tri increased libido never happened for any of my pregnancies lol

Also.....dying with his "can't you just wash it out" comment lmao



Oh survey has ended no major citations for our main office. I don't know about the one last week, I know it didn't go very well but I am unsure about if we will have to come up with an action plan and have them re-survey. I suppose we will learn more I the next week or so. I am thrilled to not work crazy hours and finish my day at a decent hour.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek woohoo! That’s great news about the survey! And yay for going back to decent hours. And I feel you but different. I was really looking forward to this pregnant out of this world sexy time but when you hate your partner LOL. Glad your drive is back! 

I literally laughed so hard and he was like I’m not joking. So stupid. I’m still laughing about it.

Got my temp rise. I think I Oed in the morning because I had some flutters down on the lower left and last month it was the right. That’d put us at O-1.5ish (bd was right before midnight on Sunday). Haha oh golly


----------



## shaescott

Dobs LMAOOOOOO this is why we need better sex ed. That time I used plan B, SO was like “well you should try to wash in there, maybe it’ll help remove the sperm” and I was like “that’s not how this works” :rofl: Sounds like your TWW has officially begun! Do you have a preference for pregnant or not pregnant?

Flueks yay for no major citations!

AFM 6dpo, CM is much more than yesterday (which was scant) but still on the thicker side. I keep seeing people getting pregnant online, some I know, some I don’t, but either way it’s driving me a little crazy. I just really want to be pregnant :cry: like all these people get to just get pregnant and have a baby and I’m over here like “hi I’m not allowed to do that and I’m very jealous of your life”. I know I shouldn’t be jealous, I should just trust God’s timing, but it’s so hard. I’ve been broody for nearly a decade now, like just let me have a baby pleaseeee :cry: so yeah I’m hanging on to the sliver of a chance that my egg could’ve hung out long enough for me to get pregnant even though I know I’m 99.9% likely to be disappointed once again.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae ah I feel ya. I remember when I was ttc#1, it was so hard being broody and taking awhile to conceive. I was jealous of those who got pregso easily. Hmm well got to that person the 2nd and 3rd time around. They have all came at good times and am thankful I didn't conceive sooner with V. It is still very hard when you want it so badly and as long as you have.

Dobby, oh so excited. Agree with Shae, what sort of outcome are you hoping for? Or maybe it's a complicated mix of feelings. 

AFM got loads done today. Filed NOC with register of deeds, ordered Es birthday cakes, got my flu shot, and went to my appt. EKG was normal, no murmurs. She agrees with thinking it's from stress but she us running a few labs. I can't recall what all she's checking but I know thyroid is one. Anyways, going to get ready to shower and go to bed. I am tired after also giving all 3 baths and S had a code brown in the tub so extra baths and tub cleaning.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I’m with Fluek. It’s so hard, and right now is the worst because, while not ideal, it could feasibly work. It’s tough but exactly. I love being able to enjoy motherhood vs surviving motherhood. But hugs all totally normal feelings. Hang in there. I got a dog but lol don’t do that. Unless you want to lol

Fluek yay for a super productive day! And extra yay for the ekg being clear and no citations with the survey! Such fantastic news. Hopefully now that your hours are going back to normal things will be less stressful. Sorry about the code brown!

Pretty thinking about you love <3

afm it’s a complicated mix. Last cycle, I sort of hyped myself into all the ways I could make it work. And all those things are still true. I’ll be sad though if I’m not. Just not broken. If I am, I’ll be overjoyed. Not excited to tell my friends and family, but it is what it is. They’re entitled to their feelings and reactions. And honestly sounds like covid protocol is still in place anyway so even with a partner I’d be going to most appointments alone anyway.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that sounds like a good mix to be. Yes, I know many places don't allow spouses to appointments. Thankfully DH went to my ultrasound appointments with me. I didn't have him go to any others but that was because of his job. I think they allowed partners at routine ob visits as when we went through screening they never questioned appt type, ya know. 

I think the hardest was postpartum in the hospital. You only had one designated visitor through entire stay. If he wasn't there by 8 p.m. in evening he couldn't come until like 7 or 8 in the morning. So I was alone most of my stay. At times the quietness was nice though. I kept TV off most of the time and just had silence, as much as there is with a newborn. I did miss having my family drop by to meet baby.


----------



## WinterBub

First things first... I just read over the last few pages, and now I'm desperate for a burrito or meatloaf. :lol: I'd never had meatloaf until I married my husband- he makes an old family recipe that I may request be makes this weekend!

Thank you all for the reassurance that I'm not too old to have more babies just yet! And thank you Shae for the idea that my body actually worked as it was meant to... I definitely have felt like it failed me.

Glad that your time management is coming together, Shae. I can imagine that over time you'll come up with your own way to do things and of course some stuff that takes a while now will be reflexive in time. I still feel like we ask nurses to do too much. Hospitals around us are really hurting for staff. A nurse friend told me that there are big singing bonuses ($10-15k) available in a lot of places right now. Not sure if that happens regularly or is pandemic related, though. I really feel for you waiting and wanting a baby. How long have you been together? I understand where he is coming from- travel and do things now, and just enjoy each other, getting married, being newlyweds... Though I feel you on wanting a ring and wanting to be moving forwards. If you're both ready, that's the important thing. We had two weddings: one was a courthouse thing, and one a big wedding with all our family. We had the best day at the courthouse. We were just happy and everything was very straightforward and enjoyable. The big wedding was the opposite: cost a lot of money that we could've used better later and had some family drama that we could've done without =; My rambling point being... the ring and the wedding are all big events, but its the two of you and you being ready and overjoyed to be there that are the important things! I wish that I could wave a wand and make it all happen for you right now. :hugs:

Flueky- glad that your survey work is all going well. And I hope you get the all clear on the palpitations. I totally relate to the idea of always wanting more children. We'd talked about having 5 at one point, and I would love that, though that seems unlikely at this point! I belong in the 50s in a lot of ways- could've married young and had a huge family!! :haha: Your party sounds perfect for a 1 year old! 

I can't believe you're back in a TWW wait, Dobby. I wouldn't go so far as to encourage it, but I can see your point about this kind of being a nice way to have a baby. You know and like him... Not to mention getting to do it the fun/old fashioned way! Whatever is meant to be will be... But dude needs to consider a change in behavior if he is adamantly no baby. Im also curious- what did he say about politics that you found odd? Good luck!

Pretty- happy belated Thanksgiving! I hope you had a good long weekend. And :dance::dance::dance: for finding the HB. How are you feeling? You asked about Halloween coatumes, right? I'm thinking of Alexander Hamilton for my little boy. I watched it for the first time on Disney+ this year and loved it. Only concern is whether ANYTHiNG political is a good idea at the moment :dohh: I can just see him looking cute in an old time 3 piece little suit :)

AFM- still living a boring life. Had my first post MC AF and that was not fun. Have not been doing great using the opks. I'm CD 11 today and took one that was super negative earlier today. Need to remember to take them every day. Also hopeful that my body is now going to be back on track, as at this point, this has been going on since I got my BFP in July. We're going to wait until Jan and then try again. I need some time to regroup, and ideally lose the 10lb I put on through all of this. It's so hard, though! Need to think about whether I want to call the fertility specialist back or just let that go. I was wondering whether he can do anything to improve egg quality(?) I guess there is no harm in asking.

Happy Friday, y'all!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. I'm still alive and doing ok. BnB apparently didn't alert me that there were new posts, so I just thought the thread had gone quiet for a bit. I was gonna reply to everything tonight, but it's just after 1am and I'm struggling to keep my eyes open. So, I'll do a proper post tomorrow, for sure. Stay safe. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh man every time I think these kids can’t one up themselves with weird s* they do LOL what a day.

Fluek yeah from what I’ve heard around here it sounds like you are allowed one support person at your first prenatal and during labor/delivery but that’s it. =/ I would like someone there for all my ultrasound though. It was nice that my mom was able and willing to go to those, but as long as they let me record it (cuz sometimes you get someone who is all HIPPA rage you can’t) then I don’t really care. But that’s getting ahead of myself LOL

Oh man that’s strict! And hard when you have LOs at home trying to adhere to that cutoff. I’m glad you had a good perspective on it even if it was a bit of a challenge to get through.

Winter so sorry about the AF being rough. :hugs: Hoping things are back on track soon. Would it help to lay out the opk the night before? I have a small bathroom, so I just put the cup and oak by the sink so I see it as soon as I walk it/ even if I start to pee and forgot I can still grab it. Be kind to yourself though. And I say no harm in making the call and asking for sure. Big hugs

You’re so sweet. And wow 10-15k signing bonus! That’s awesome but also such a scary insight to how short staffed things are. I know some districts offered signing bonuses for SPED this year as well. Nothing quite to that sum though lol. 

Yeah I do feel some guilt about it because I could definitely put my foot down, but I’m not. Like even if he had pulled out, knowing he failed last time and the fact I got a positive opk that morning I could have cancelled on him or even just straight told him I was due to O. I know in my family we raise the boys to either wear a condom or take responsibility for knocking someone up/ accept that no matter what you run the risk of pregnancy.

Re stupid shit. I’m very to each their own regarding politics. As long as you’re not hurting people, do you and believe what you want. But I am very much a liberal bay area Californian and he is very much a Virginia conservative. So some of the things he says is kind of offensive to me. The two just straight stupid things he said recently (and I’m sorry if this offends anybody so I’m gonna drop a spoiler LOL read at your own risk) were

Spoiler
1) If the water is so bad in Flint, they need to stop complaining and just move. They chose to live there. 2) California can’t be having drought problems, you all live next to the ocean. How dumb is the state that you can’t figure out a way to take the salt out of water?
 He’s also just made comments that part of why we couldn’t ever actually date is he can’t bring a black liberal girl home. So. GG. But take all that away, he’s really fun to talk to and have deep conversations with and what not.

Pretty hope you got some rest last night <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Ok, gonna do my best to remember as much as I can...

shae - I totally know how you feel with being jealous of pregnancy announcements. That was me for years. I'd also been waiting to be a mom since I was still in high school. I wrote a bucket list that literally had being a mom of three as number 1. I'm pretty sure I've said this to you in the past, but your time will come. You're with a guy who loves you and wants to put a ring on in and would like to have kids too. I know patience can be tedious, but it will all pay off when you get your BFP and then hold your little baby for the first time. :)
How did you swing 5 days off in a row? I'm low-key jealous. lol

Flueky - Glad to hear that so far they haven't found anything wrong with your heart. Hopefully it is only stress related and you can figure out a way to relax more. 
Sorry to hear about your coworker. How is she doing now? Keeping everything crossed for her. 
The party sounds super cute. I'm sure everyone will having a good time. :)

Dobby - Jesus, men are dumb. lol. I don't think I've ever had to explain anything like that to SO, but I do remember telling him about how it's the guy's sperm that decides a baby's gender a few years back. Anyway, we'll all be anxiously awaiting any news in the next week and a half. 
So, obviously I'm not an American, but if I was, I'd definitely be a Dem and I dunno if I could put politics aside enough to even just bang someone so close minded. The salt water one is kinda dumb, but asking people to relocate for something that's not their fault and not being able to bring a black girl home is messed up. Wasn't A's dad's family low-key racist like that? Either way, don't hesitate to kick him to the curb if that's a deal breaker. 

Winter - I'm doing ok. I've noticed that I'm getting a little out of breath during physical activities that would normal not phase me, but otherwise, so far so good. I don't think dressing up your son as Hamilton would be too political. I've never seen it and legit dunno what he did in history, but I'm sure most people would assume he's that character cuz of the movie.
Giving your body a few months to re-coop is probably a good idea. And it definitely doesn't hurt to ask if the fertility specialist can offer some help.

Re: Having more kids and vasectomy. SO has brought up getting fixed a couple times and I've reminded him that it would mean a Dr (probably a guy) and a nurse would need to stare at his junk in a fully lit room. Definitely not something he'd be comfortable with. lol. I've also been thinking about what kind of BC I'd want to start after this last baby. I feel like the best would probably be that implant that goes into your arm and is good for like 5 years. As much as I wanted 4 kids back in the day, I feel like it would be too much. As it is, I only have so many arms and so much lap space for 2 kids. I'll make it work with 3, but I dunno about 4. That being said, a small part of me is thinking to maybe just stick with condoms and if we have an oops, then it was just meant to be. lol

AFM, been checking just about everyday for the HB and have found it every time. It always makes me smile. Also getting ready for Matthew's BDay party in 8 days. Otherwise, just business as usual. Working, moming, etc.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I don’t remember if I said, but I’m glad to hear that the doctor found nothing wrong with your heart! Sorry about the code brown lol, that’s crappy (hehehe :haha:)
It’s so crazy to me that they restricted ultrasounds so the father can’t attend due to COVID. I know that they’re trying to reduce transmission and all, but that’s his baby too, and since he can’t feel the baby inside him I feel like seeing baby moving on the screen is important to starting the bonding process for them. I just don’t see why they can’t be there as long as they’re wearing masks. I really pray that whenever and wherever I get pregnant, I’ll be able to bring SO to my appointments. 

Dobs geez, he said that stuff seriously, not just saying stupid crap to annoy you? My boyfriend says stupid crap re: morality/ethics cuz he knows it annoys me ](*,) My political opinions have changed a lot over the years but my belief that all people should be treated with respect has not. 

Winter when the signing bonuses for nurses are huge, it’s because they’re having trouble keeping staff, so it usually means it’s not the best place to work :( SO and I have been together for almost a decade lol. 
I’d agree that there’s no harm in asking your doc! Also I think no harm in dressing your kid as Alexander Hamilton, I’d probably assume he was meant to be a founding father or something. 

Pretty yay for finding the heartbeat every time! I only got 5 days off in a row because my preceptor was on vacation that week lol, it probably won’t happen again. 

AFM starting to test cuz I’m crazy lol, 9dpo and BFN.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae woot for the days off! I don't know how I missed that. Actually, I do know. I'm tired af. Are you resting or adventuring? How the place coming along? All unpacked and decorated and what not? I also think about that a lot Shae! I hope that he can. You two have waited so long to start that chapter, I would hope you two can get the full experience. It'll be magical either way but I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed.

Winter I also agree I mean I don't see anything wrong with it. Hamilton the musical is still really big around these parts. So tricky to navigate these days though. Never know what's gonna bug people. Can't win sometimes lol. I still say go for it though.

Pretty ah yes that's tough. Especially if maybe when the three are older you want to revisit the idea of a fourth. Would you be down for that? To have a kid that is a bit more spaced out? My brothers are 9 years my junior. Two of my uncles are like 15 years younger than their older siblings. So glad you're consistently finding the heartbeat! Such a relief I bet. So.. sneak peek?! I'm dying over here! lol

Yeah I get that he's just a product of his parenting, particularly his dad. He is open-minded, but I'm not here trying to educate adults. Like he will legit ask for my input and recognizes that my experience is very much different from his as a woman and being black. So some things I'll explain and he'll genuinely try to learn, but others like the whole desalination conversation or Flint water crisis... I don't have the time or energy to undue 30 years of stupid. Lol. But I definitely look at him and think, "Man, you are so lucky you're ridiculously good looking to balance this out." :rofl: Ex though was just full on racist.

Trust me, if I have anything even remotely exciting or even totally boring y'all will be the first to know. Now that I confirmed o, I did let The Boy cash in his rain check. The sex is getting back to that sync-y feel because he's very affectionate during it. Loves to kiss the whole time, pulls me in super close, wants to hold my hand during it then cuddle after. We've stopped chit chatting beforehand though so visits now last 1-1.5 hours vs 3 haha. We just jump straight into bed. Which is fine by me because I've been going to bed at 7:30 lately lol. And he always makes a point to tell me I look nice and he appreciates me before he leaves. So unfortunate the kid has commitment issues. And the whole I may be knocked up by someone else anyway :rofl: I should have a trashy reality tv show.


----------



## WinterBub

The one person in labor/at appts thing is excessive at this point. I mean, you're talking about the father of the baby/partner of the mother. She most likely sleeps next to him, so if he has covid, she likely does too! And I agree, that the scans and being part of the appointments is a big part of the Dad getting to bond and experience everything. I feel like if I do get pg, I'll be shocked at the difference between having a baby pre and post-covid...

The tip of leaving the opk out is great- thank you! I have used one three days in a row and it is super negative. :( I'm CD 12 today, so hope it happens in the next week. Not looking to get pregnant, but would like to be normal again. 

Re: the sign on bonus... Pretty sure in this case it is to do with the vaccine mandates. One hospital was in the local news for very loudly laying off unvaccinated staff, and they're now offeing $15k for new (vaccinated) nurses. I wonder what strings are attached. Ie. Do you agree to stay for a certain amount of time if you take the bonus. 

Sorry for bringing politics into the discussion... I know it gets awkward, and now even more than ever =; The situation in Flint is awful :sad2:it goes back to at least Obama's time, and seemingly still isn't anywhere close to fixed. I get that people can't just up and leave, and the whole thing is complicated. I do agree with the wider idea of leaving a state that is doing you wrong (supposing you have the means to do so). That's actually one of the strengths that America has. You have 50 divergent options. I've lived in different countries, and absolutely love America. My parents grew up in the USSR, and I think modern Americans are horribly spoilt and unappreciative in a lot of ways. There are problems to be sure, but poverty and suffering in contemporary America are the kind of life that my grandparents would've seen as affluent. Anyway... Will put my soapbox away. I'm politically homeless. I thought Obama was great (at least in 2008), but hate Joe Biden. So :shrug:. I also think we get offered two extremes on many topics, and I often don't agree with either. The whole thing is a mess. I agree with your stance, Dobby, about hurting nobody and letting people vote however they want. My main desire is for the govt to leave me alone. I'm glad that the VA guy is hot- there's a lovely message in the idea of y'all getting it on despite the political gulf :haha:

Good luck testing, Shae! I know where you're coming from on hating waiting. Especially if you have the man you'd want to have babies with! I often think waiting for things would be much easier if you knew the end date. Ie. If you knew you'd have a baby in X months, you'd be able to accept and plan around that. But the waiting sucks without a set time because it seems endless. :hugs:i also always wanted to be a Mom. I used to write down potential baby names in my high school day planner. Glad to hear I wasn't totally insane. Also insanely thankful I didn't end up with/have babies with my high school BF :rofl: you clearly were a smarter young person than I was, and chose much better, Shae! 

Dobby- when can you test?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for the blitz post trying to get all our pumpkin patch stuff together and just realized it's supposed to rain off and on all day at the patch I wanted to take him to. Ugh. Will post for real later

I'm 5dpo. Normally, I start testing with cheapies 6dpo and then depending how those look I'll start with early detection tests 8 or 9dpo. I'm trying not to break the seal with any tests because of all those crazy indent lines I was getting before. I'd realistically like to wait until 10dpo because that's the latest that I've ever gotten a positive. I'm sure I'll cave sooner though like Wed or Thurs. The problem is I want to know ASAP but also the tests literally cost less than a single trip to Starbucks. So I'd rather just skip Starbucks that day and waste money on some hpts :rofl:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - Omg, I still have a list of baby names that I wrote in high school too. In grade 9, specifically. Great minds. lol

Re: Spouses present at appts. Forgot to comment on this earlier. I honestly dunno what our local policies are right now. I know my cousin (who had her baby in May '20) could only have her BF around for a few hours after she delivered, then he had to leave. I'm hoping for another home birth this time, so they obviously can't kick SO out. Last time, the MWs were the ones who had left after a couple hours, so no issue there. lol. In terms of scan appts, I don't think SO is super interested. And they'll probably all be during work hours anyway. Hoping for 4D scan though and FX him, my mom, and the boys will be allowed to go. 

Re: SneakPeek. Still gonna hold off just a little longer. As bad as it sounds, I feel like I may be less excited to announce if I already know it's another boy. :/

AFM, SO just asked me today when he should be asking for his "traditional week off" (e.i. the time he takes off immediately after I've had a baby). That's the first time he's asked me about my EDD at all. He never asked when I told him I was pg and I didn't volunteer the info. I told him May 16-20, though they've been good about letting him adjust the start as needed. He said the 20th would be nice cuz that's Alex's BDay number too, so it would be easier to remember. I told him if I had to be late, I'd prefer the 22nd, so the birth date would be 22/5/22. I love the look of orderly birth dates. Like I'm 8/4/88 (or 4/8/88, for you Americans, lol) and it makes me happy. In contrast, my dad was 27/10/51 and I'm like "ugh, too random". lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I don't blame you for waiting. It can be hard having GD (and natural). I know I had it once I found out S/dd2 was a girl but that went away. I felt like dd3 might have been a boy up until about 10 weeks, then I just decided to come to terms that I was most likely having a girl and could grieve the dream of having a boy. I was pretty excited at the scan at 16 weeks too because of that. I'm not saying it's the right thing to do but it honestly helped me.

Winter well FX you get a positive opk soon, I think CD 11 is early for a positive :)

Ah, yes I do think overall we are blessed and have no idea how blessed we really are.

Dobby yeah I'm sorry for some of his ignorance. As a southerner, I do not share those beliefs with him. Not to say I identify as a liberal but there are things such as empathy and understanding that others don't have the resources that oneself may have.

I am looking forward to testing for you. I think 10dpo is a good place to start. I didn't test until 13dpo with V but my others I tested at 9dpo and had squinters. The lines were still faint but there at 10dpo.

Shae fx for you. 

AFM all labs came back normal, so stress it is. Took girls to a party yesterday and they had a blast. 

Not much to say from my end. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## shaescott

Quick selfish post and go cuz I’m at work. 

BBT majorly dropped this morning, 10 dpo. I want to think it’s an implantation dip, but we shall see. I usually don’t dip until 13dpo or even a few days into AF.


----------



## WinterBub

We need to get some pumpkins! There's a local church fair coming up, and trying to decide if we want to go. Looks fun, but we're also anti-social at this point :lol: More OH than me, but I also can't be bothered with small talk and what not. Though that's a bad combo- I realized I've been quite lonely through all of this covid stuff. 

Now I feel extra less crazy about the name list, Pretty. Lol. I remember one if my friends seeing it, and I was mortified :rofl: I hope you can do a 4D scan, too! And I'm also looking forward to finding out the gender! Whatever will be, will be on that front... It's already been decided at this point! Hope you get a good bday date! Are you doing the prenatal (genetic blood test around 13w) testing at all? Or is that not really a thing in Canada? 

Good luck, Shae. Looking forward to living vicariously through you and Dobby when you guys test! 

I'll call the reproductive specialist this week and ask about the egg quality question. Do any of you have any knowledge there? I googled some, and will buy coQ10, as apparently that helps. But :shrug: beyond that. Just thought I'd ask as you guys are more knowledgeable than Google for sure!!! Also lost 2lb in the past two weeks. Would love to go slightly faster, but pleased with movement in the right direction. I have the activity side sorted, but too many crunchy snacks in the afternoon/evening :pizza:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - That kinda sounds like a hope for the best, but plan for the worst thought process, which I totally understand. I'm trying to put out positive vibes though. Like, there can't be any doubt in my mind. It'll be what it'll be and I'll just deal with that info when I get it. 
Glad all your labs seem to be normal. Do you have a plan to help you de-stress on a regular basis?

Winter - Something even better about the name list in that Alex was one of the names. I knew that was gonna be the name of my first born son since I was 15 and I think that's kind of special. :)
Ya, we do the genetic testing here. Gonna be getting that done in the first week of November. 
Yay for the start of your weight loss. I remember losing about 10lbs between my MMC and getting pg with Matthew, which was about a 2 month span. Can't really remember how though, sorry. lol

Speaking of pumpkins, I decided to take the announcement pics today. I got the boys in cute, matching plaid sweaters and went to the garage to get the pumpkins I'd bought. Well, they'd both gone bad and were falling apart. I was so pissed. I've never bought pumpkins more than a week before Halloween and, after this, I never will again. So annoying. -.-
Also, less than a 190 days to go. Omg!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I looked at my old bfp charts when I did bbt. I did have minor dips at 10dpo, only a 0.1 difference both times. They both rose back up afterwards.

Winterbub no advice about egg quality other than coq10. Great job on the weight loss and 2lbs/week is actually a great amount to lose 


Pretty, I definitely understand. I just wanted to feel happy at the ultrasound with dd3 instead of disappointment like with dd2. Everyone is different though :) will keep having positive girly vibes for you.

Yuck about the pumpkins. Photos sounds good other than that :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ah I missed so much lol but I have to get ready for work :( So one more selfish post and I swear I’ll legit post tonight lol

Things ended up working out. The pumpkin patches around here have either raised their prices significantly due to covid and/or require reservations. Toss in the sketchy rain predictions. I was really heartbroken that we may not get it done, but we did! The waitlist opened up at 11am for a patch 15m from my parents', and they immediately started letting people off the waitlist. Managed to snag a time right after nap. Went to a patch that had everything! A petting zoo, reptile zoo, obstacle maze, corn maze, haunted house, bouncy houses, tractor rides where you get to pick your own corn to take home (super yummy sweet organic corn, too!), and pumpkins. A had a blast. We were there for nearly 3 hours because the tractor ride line took forever, thankfully my mom stood in all the lines for us while A just ran around. Bro’s gf came with to help with photos and with A. Stepdad came to be the bank LOL. It was $23 for unlimited attractions, which covers 1 adult to accompany the child. The obstacle course was his fav and that was, of course, free haha. But I was happy because that’s really cheap for these parts. The first patch would have run me close to $100! Anyway A had fun and that’s what matters. But it was definitely a thank goodness I have such a great support system. I couldn’t take him by myself. Even with my parents, having someone agile is so helpful.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs such a cute pic, I’m glad you got to bring him after all! I hear you on skipping the Starbucks. Starbucks is so expensive for the stuff I like and they haven’t had cinnamon dolce syrup around me for months now :cry: I want my cinnamon dolce latte back! But I grew up with Dunkin’ so I’m content with my $3 large iced pumpkin coffee. Starbucks is a treat at that price point, even if they had the cinnamon dolce syrup.

Pretty understandable to wait for the sneakpeek. I’m looking forward to seeing your announcement pics, please share them on here as well when you announce!

Flueks I’m glad to hear that the labs came back normal

Winter I’m afraid I don’t have knowledge about egg quality, personally. If you can’t get info from us in this thread, the TTC boards may have some good advice!

AFM sadly this AM my temp was a bit lower than yesterday, I went back to sleep and woke ip soaked in sweat from a nightmare, took a nap and just woke up soaked in sweat again from a nightmare, so I’m assuming it’s my standard night sweats before AF. Test this AM was BFN. My CM seems a bit creamier today than the past 2 days and I have no spotting yet but I figure it’s only a matter of time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright let’s go!

Winter, I definitely see both sides to the restrictions. Just feels like the past year and a half has been no perfect solutions sadly. I’d just hope with the vaccination rates really improving, masking, and the availability of rapid tests that things would have improved with restrictions. Just sucks that it has to have such huge impacts on something that is so special. Glad the ops tip helped! Wasn’t sure if it was actually helpful haha but it helps me. I saw an instareel that said one hospital was requiring like a 2 or 3 year commitment. Gotta be honest, I don’t dig enough enough politics or the news or keep up enough to really discuss anything LOL so I guess I’ll join you in political homelessness. Also with you with hating the small chat hahahaha. No tips on egg quality enhancement. :( Sorry! Kudos on the weight loss! 1-2 lbs a week is great! So much more sustainable than those crash-y diets

Re high school bfs, def sounds like my bro is gonna marry his high school gf. He’s mid second year at law school, and he’s started going through the conversion/marriage classes with the local catholic church. He swore he’d never do it, but how things change after like 8 years haha. She’s not the greatest, but she’s nice to me and A. She’s just a bit of a leech and self-admitted lazy person. She wants the Palo Alto lifestyle but as a SAHM, but she doesn’t clean either… so like… come on now…

Pretty I think the private scan places are more lenient with people because most have extra space set up anyway. I was just watching “Teen Mom OG” and she booked a private scan here in Cali, and they let the parents and spouse come in. That’s not bad at all! I second Fluek, gender disappointment is such a real thing. And even if you get the results of girl like you’re hoping, idk. I love reasons to celebrate. So why not separate the two announcements hehe. Can’t wait to see your announcement! So sorry about the pumpkins rotting :( And I agree. I love a tidy birthday. And thanks for the translation because my American brain was so confused hahaha. I know y’all do a different format, but my brain just can never process it no matter how many times people explain it. I also had a names list. That was narrowed down to this is the boy and the is the girl and SO can have the middle name… maybe LOL.

Flueks aw well apology on his behalf accepted ;) Yay for normal labs. Are they planning a recheck or we’re just sure it’s stress at this point? Glad the girls had fun!

Shae that is odd that the drop happened so early. I’m still going to cross my fingers that it bounces back up. And thank you! Girl, I love my CDL. I’ve literally tried every other latte, and nothing hits the same. It’s so sad. And now it looks like the ham and swiss croissant is out?! I like to alternate between that and the bacon gouda. But man if I go with A, it’s like $12. YIKES! I have a Keurig in my classroom, but some days I’m so drained I need that sugared up dessert coffee haha. Glad you have Dunkin’! I don’t even know where any are… Lol it’s right across the street but I do like that Starbucks has a drive through. I’m not lazy. I just don’t feel like doing anything. Selective participation. I also love that you asked politely for Pretty to share her pic and my rude a** is over here like can’t wait to see them all presumptuously :rofl:

AFM work was nonstop today. Hopefully tomorrow is a little less crazy. Bit worried because I know computers are next up to be pulled if there’s a sub shortage, and I have it tomorrow. So holding my breath I get prep. Talked myself out of testing a cheapie. It’s hard because I do check my lh still with fmu and I literally have 50+ wondrous from buying the combo packs. I have zero symptoms though. I know symptoms don’t mean anything, but I’m really going to try my best to not test before Thursday (9dpo) if not Friday (10dpo).


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol I got that “I’m not lazy” reference. While I’d like to claim selective participation, I know that in reality I am kinda lazy and I need to work on that. Regarding Pretty’s announcement, I was assuming she’d share it but then I was like “wait does that sound rude to assume she will? I’ll just ask her to”. Proud of you for not testing yet! Fx’d for you!

AFM, TMI but my vagina always starts to feel puffy when AF is coming and it felt puffy just now when I was checking my CM. I also saw the tiniest speck of blood in my CM. So, I’m pretty sure I’m out. If my temp rises, I’ll rethink that, but I doubt that’ll happen. All my classic PMS symptoms are here. Not sure why my temp dropped so early, I went through my charts and my temp dropping to this level didn’t occur until 13dpo or a few days into AF. Part of me wants to be like, well maybe I conceived and had a super early chemical and so my progesterone started dropping. Either way, it’s odd that I’m not properly bleeding with a temp drop like that. Idk. We’ll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I was wondering if anybody would, so I went with the full quote instead of just selective participation. I recently discovered reels so don’t mind me. And to quote another one “how bizarre! how bizarre.” :rofl: but seriously sorry you’re getting all these af signs, your crosshairs def look spot on. I’m still FXed for implantation vs early af


----------



## shaescott

Soooo my temp jumped back up this morning. I’m pretty hyped but I don’t want to get tooo excited because I feel like it’s still more likely that it’s nothing. SO is leaving for work in 15 minutes and I’m waiting to test until he leaves because I don’t want to tell him as he’s leaving for work or something if it comes back positive.


----------



## shaescott

Whelp. Wasted a FRER. :bfn:

No spotting yet but I figure with a bfn at 12dpo the chances are very slim.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: I’m sorry. I know that’s disappointing. You know me, I like to hold out hope until AF shows. Especially if that was implantation then could just be too early. But definitely the TWW is hope for the best but prepare for the worst to the max so lots of hugs


----------



## shaescott

The temp dip is a new thing for me, I often get triphasic but no significant dip during the luteal phase. I want to think that it’s just too early, I did some googling and someone said they implanted 10dpo and didn’t get a bfp until 14dpo, so I’m hoping that’s the situation but I also feel like I shouldn’t expect this cycle to be any different than any of my others just because my temp did something wonky. Idk. Hopeful but prepared for spotting to start tomorrow on schedule.


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- your little boy is beautiful! (And so are you!) Glad you had such a great time at the Pumpkin Patch. :dance: So nice that your family could come along, too. Also... I love reality tv. I've been watching 16 and Pregnant/Teen Mom from the very start :rofl: So many quotable moments over the years... 

I'm sorry your test was negative, Shae. Will hold out hope for you :hugs:I've never tried a cinnamon dolce latte... But now I want to! Shame if I missed the boat for forever!!! 

Pretty, that is really special- we should all have a mother who loved us and wanted us so much :) I love names like that- have a longer formal form, but a cute nickname built in. Matthew is lovely, too. I have loved all sorts of names over the years- from the out there (ie. Posy) to classics (like Luke). My OH is the limiting factor as he is quick to veto #-o

I'm not against marrying high school partners as a rule. One of my high school friends did that, and they are perfect for each other. Just my own choice at that point wasn't great! Lol. Last I heard he was married, has a couple of kids, and is an electrician, I believe. We were just young and cringey, and if I'm honest, I don't think we liked each other all that much- just ended up paired together somehow. Anyway... I hope you grow to like your brothers GF if they do end up married, Dobby. So long as they are happy, hopefully it all works out as it is meant to. 

AFM- been using opks and they're insanely negative. I even tried another brand because I thought the ones I had were maybe faulty. The test line is barely even visible. ](*,) I could swear that I'm having ovulation pain on my left side, though. So, will wait and see what happens, I guess.


----------



## Flueky88

Winterbub, that's odd about the test line barely being visible. Doesn't seem right. I mean I've had some test lines lighter than others but would co sides them all dark. Hmm, what brands are you using if you don't mind telling me?

Shae I have never had a CDL. To be honest I'm not a fan of Starbucks. I asked what sort of frappe flavors they had and the guy on speakerphone legit said," we can make just about anything you can imagine".... me ,"what about a Mocha and strawberry flavored frappe". He responded, "can't make that, but that sounds really good!". I just find them overhyped, overpriced. Thankfully we have an awesome local coffee place. Best frappes and lattes! They also sell Hersheys ice cream which the girls love.

Sorry for bfn:hugs: it's hard seeing a bfn later in the luteal phase.

Dobby, yes just going with stress for now. She said if they came back like they were or worse to call and order an event monitor and an echocardiogram.

I always find it interesting when someone marries their high school sweetheart. I didn't really have one. I dated some guys but nothing serious.

Love the pumpkin patch picture! I'm glad you had a great time.

Not much longer until testing time.

Pretty, I forgot to say. I do try to destress by walking, doing my exercises and stretches as recommended by my PT. A big part of my pelvic floor issues, other than 3 back to back pregnancies, is related to stress and how it causes you to involuntarily tense your muscles. I do try to do a bubble bath from time to time as well. My stress levels have went WAY down now that survey is over.


AFM not much here, work has slowed down a bit. I do need to give a presentation today but not too big a deal other than I might be a bit rusty as I haven't given one in nearly a year. However, it's a small group of 4, including me and I'm not intimidated by any of them.

We had a meeting with all the leadership regarding our survey. Found out our surveyor was really a quick, but we did very well even with her being one of the worst kinds of surveyors. One of the managers called me out and thanked me for all my hard work with the review findings. So that was nice.

Girls are good. DH and I are good. So nothing to fuss about.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I feel you. That’s the worst part of all this tracking. It feels like everything has two explanations, and even if something out of the norm happens they say expect the unexpected. But it’s always so hard not to get your hopes up

Winter, right?! Idk why reality tv is so fun. But it’s a much needed veg out time. Does DH have any name preferences? And thanks. That is frustrating though. Even after my surge, it takes a nearly a week to get back down to 0.3.

My issue is they seem to have settled. She sees a meal ticket and he sees someone who is less dramatic than all the unhinged women in our family. Grand scheme of things, she could be way worse. And she is really good to A, which has really helped our relationship. I dated the same guy all of high school. We were TOXIC, but we both got a lot of therapy in college and he married someone who looks similar lol. He’s a good guy with a good family, we were just both so damaged. He’s married now. Dunno about kids. He used to work at the same company as my ex, don’t think they ever ran into each other though.

Re opks I get a lot of like barely there lines. Ratios of 0.10-.02. It’s during my period and right after, and I get some mid luteal phase. Today’s test was 0.17. Was stark white the first few minutes I thought the test was invalid haha

Fluek omg I would have lost it! We can make just about everything but not that! Fail. I’m glad you have a great local spot to treat yourself to though! That’s what counts. So glad you have some solid self care routines. Hope the presentation goes well things stay on the chill side. Sounds like everything is going well over there! <3

Thank you ladies! I’m quite smitten with him. I have like 3.5k photos on my phone, and I can’t bring myself to delete them hahah.

I caved and tested because I was looking at A’s bfp chart, and I apparently got a faint line with fmu on 8dpo. BFN. Now that the seal is broken, I’ll probably test every morning lol. LH is super low, and it was super low at 8dpo last cycle too. So we'll see.


----------



## shaescott

Quick post and go cuz at work

Temp dropped this AM and just discovered decent spotting when I got to the bathroom just now. So yeah, it’s a no for this cycle. But that’s okay, more time to prepare financially.


----------



## Flueky88

Winterbub forgive me. You said test line but in my brain, I processed that as control line. Ugh so sorry. Yes it can be very normal to have nearly nonexistent lines. Opks were not q gradual darkening. Mine could go to very negative to somewhat darker to very negative and then boom positive. So please forgive me for misspeaking earlier.

Dobby,so hard not to test. With dd3, I joined a testing thread and one of the girls that ovulated same day as me got a super faint bfp at 8dpo so like a kid in a candy store I took a frer at 8dpo but it was bfn. I just had a feeling from day of conception that I would be pregnant so I was kind of itching to test. My nipples got sore from breastfeeding all of a sudden too so it was a big tip off. 

Yes our coffee place is awesome. The owner has talked to us in the store, she remembers us and everything. I actually stopped there yesterday because V asked for ice cream and the owner was running the register.

Shae so sorry for negative and spotting starting.


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry for the BFN, Shae. :hugs:it is so hard to want something, and be so close, yet so far from it. I wish babydust was a real thing, and I could send you some in the mail. 

So odd that they couldn't make your frap, Flueky! :shrug: I thought there was a whole secret Starbucks menu, and they could do all kinds of weird things. My FIL has terrible luck with restaurants being out of whatever meal he wants. Famously, once he wanted a vanilla milkshake at a shake shop and they were all out of vanilla :rofl: your frap story made me think of that. Starbucks is overpriced and overhyped. The only plus is that you more or less know what you're getting. Like when you're travelling, and you go to McDonalds- you know what you'll get at least! Glad that your surveys went well :D And I hope that the lowered stress levels help with your heart issue.

So weird that your ex married someone who looks like you, Dobby. My high school boyfriend married someone who looks like him :lol: if you said they were brother and sister, nobody would bat an eye. I quit FB years ago, but last i saw, they seemed very happy! I'm terrible for reality tv trash. I watched Teen Mom last night. It isn't the same show it once was, though as they're all MTV rich now. Have you watched Young and Pregnant? That's more of what Teen Mom was at the start. I loved Chelsea and her daughter when she was little.

Oh, good to hear that OPKs can be all over the place. I have seen people's charts where it clearly builds up when you look at the tests over time. And funnily enough had a clear positive this afternoon out of nowhere \\:D/ glad to feel like things are getting back to normal! No chance of pregnancy this month, though. Have legit pulled out, so would be a true pull out failure if I am. My OH doesn't really offer that many names... He's more about theatrically vetoing. Ie. Me: I like the name Olive. Him: Olive her clothes off?! Har har :lol: (although he later regretted that as it turns out he likes the name Olive!) The names he's offered I can remember are Paul, Calvin, and Jill. I like old man names like Jasper, but he won't entertain those :| I may come back and edit it out, but our LO is Charlie. I don't even remember how we agreed on it in the end!


----------



## shaescott

Winter yay for a positive OPK this afternoon! Mine are very light though totally visible until my surge starts, it’s not like a gradual build up over several days. 

Flueks I’m glad to hear the survey went well! I agree, Starbucks is definitely overpriced and overhyped. I need to see if there are any good local coffee places here. 

Dobs sorry about BFN, but of course you’re 8dpo so fx’d for you in the next few days!

AFM spotting is increasing, still pink/light red but I’m sure it’ll be bright red at some point tomorrow, the next day at the latest.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Another super late night post from me, so I'll do my best to remember what I read. 

Dobby - Glad you ended up having a good time at the pumpkin patch and that it wasn't too pricy. That pic is really cute. He's getting so big. :)
To answer you question from days ago, I highly doubt we'll decide to have a 4th some years down the line. As it stands, I'll be 34 when this LO is born. I know that's not too old, but I really don't wanna be pushing 40 and starting all over with a newborn. I'm looking forward to the days when they're all potty trained and when they finally sleep in. Don't wanna get used to that and then have to deal with diapers and sleepless nights again. lol

Flueky - Glad to hear all you surveys went well and you can de-stress now. :)

shae - Sorry for your BFN, but more time to prepare financially is always a good thing. :)

Winter - Yay for your positive OPK. Sounds like your body got back into the swing of things quick. 
Shortly after our first son was born, SO volunteered the info that he kind of liked the name Wynter for a girl. And when we were discussing names for our first, he said he liked Liam. He know says he has no memory of making either of those comments, so I dunno. Men. lol

Re: Coffee. I don't drink coffee cuz yuck! lol. I tried a sip of my friend's Egg Nog Late back in the day. I love Egg Nog, but as soon as the "latte" flavouring hit me, I literally spit it into the garbage. lol

So, I have 2 pics for my announcement and I was hoping you ladies could help me decided. I'll post them below. So, the debate is do I use the one with my sleeves up or down? 
Also, Dobby, I was gonna keep a gender announcement separate anyway. Dont wanna say anything with only the SneakPeek results, so I'll definitely be waiting til I have my 20 week scan. I never announced the gender of my boys on social media. I like to keep people guessing. But this time, I feel there's gonna be a lot riding on it being a girl. If it is, I'll have to say something so my friend can throw me a sprinkle. If not, then I might as well pull the bandaid off. I know of a few other people that are gonna be hoping it's a girl this time and I don't wanna keep them in the dark this time.

Well, I have my first MW call tomorrow, so hopefully that goes alright. Also, slightly over 25% of this pregnancy is already done. :)


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I like the one with sleeves, not because of the sleeves themselves but because it fills the frame more completely and I like the angles/positioning better.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I prefer sleeves up but both are good.

We are so bad we announced gender with all 3 on social media. With E we actually revealed pregnancy/gender at the same time on social media. I feel like the post was obvious but a few people didn't get it lol. I suppose they didn't really read or listen and just thought I was shooting off a pink glittery firework just cause lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Quick reply cuz you know me, I love any chance to give my opinion LOL

I like both, but I agree that I like the sleeves better. It's a bit more matchy matchy and formal and like Shae said fills the frame. It does lose that more personal touch because you can't see your tattoos though but you get that from the boys. It's cute! Love it!

AFM busy day. A has a hearing test after school. Got nothing but indents this morning, LH is back up from 0.1 to 0.4, but it did the exact same thing last cycle at 9dpo. I just don't feel pregnant. And I don't feel like I deserve to be pregnant. So I'm just over here throwing myself a pity party and being a debbie downer because I need a vacation. This school year is destroying my soul.


----------



## WinterBub

I like without sleeves! Sorry to complicate the votes!! :rofl: Either way, the pics are lovely. I can't believe you're 1/4 of the way done. Other people's pregnancies fly by! I like
Wynter. Do you have a favorite girl name? We knew what we were having, so never had a girl name picked out. I liked Eve/Evie but it was a moot point by 12 weeks after we did the genetic tests and found out gender. Do you have any boy names in mind? You could consider William/Liam as NN. 

Big hugs, Dobby. You're either pregnant or not at this stage, and just waiting to find out. And it isn't about being deserving or not deserving :hugs:im sure you will have another baby when things fall into this place. If not this month, then in the future. (Keeping fingers crossed for you for this month!)

Flueky- lol at people not getting your announcement. My friend bought her son a "big brother" t-shirt and had him wear it at a family gathering. After a couple of hours, they had to point it out as nobody realized :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg so I just got home from my never ending day LOL and I can’t with these tests. I thought I had seen everything. Wtaf is this indent? How? Why? Like what?! :rofl: I feel like a magnet for weird a** tests


----------



## Flueky88

It is super crooked!! Lol I never did get around to using a pink CB. You deserve it. I *think* I understand you may feel that way but you still deserve it. Sorry school year is such a sh*tshow.

Winter omg that is hilarious. It really amazes me sometimes. 


AFM didn't mention it as I thought it was just from caffeine yesterday but getting those damn palpitations back. No caffeine today and I don't really feel stressed. I am wondering if it could be hormonal related? I should be getting my period this weekend or early next week. Last cycle my luteal phase was only 10 days. I've heard that some women get them about a week before their period, hormonal changes, perimenopause. Just wondering if my cycles being a bit wonky while breastfeeding could be contributing. Going to see if they stop once I get my period or not.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks for all the input, everyone. I've still got a little more time to decide though. :)

Winter - A name that I've loved since high school (and is also on the name list) is Emma, but SO is not a fan. He said the closest he'd be ok with would be Emily, but he'd want to call her Lee. I'm not not a fan of that though. Some other names I kinda like off the top of my head are Layla, Zoey, Katherine, and Charlotte. The only boy name I have in mind right now is Zachery.

Dobby - Ya, that's a weird indent line. Sorry that you keep having to deal with all these messed up tests.

Flueky - Hmm, hormones is an interesting theory. Kinda makes sense. Hopefully your theory is right and they ease up soon.

AFM, had my first MW appt on the phone today. I have the same team that I had last time, so that's nice. I found out that cuz of Covid, they're seeing women every 6 weeks and then 3 weeks instead of 4 and then 2, so that's fine with me. My first in person appt will be November 29 and I got my reqs for genetic screening, so need to book those ASAP.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae :hugs:

Winter lol we just joke about him having a type because right after me he dated SE Asian girl then he dated this black girl, who looks very similar to me. I have so many friends like that! Their partners look like their siblings or parents! Honestly, the majority of my married friends look like they could be related. And seriously Teen Mom OG like the amount of money Chey must have to be throwing these parties in SoCal. Macy had something the other day. I forget what it was. It was some accessory or material item that I know is expensive. Crazy how much wealth they’ve made. Idk that I could do it though. Like one and done episode maybe. But ten years of putting my life and kids out there in the world like that, idk. More power to them.

I forgot how many opk patterns there are, but most people I see honestly get the spike pattern. Glad you got your positive and things are on the way to regulating! Not gonna lie… read that Olive joke four times because that cracked me up. Those are all lovely names!

Pretty I so feel that. I think that’s why I have baby itch now. Once he’s out of daycare, I’m not going to want another kid in daycare paying 2k a month lol. We’re still up at 5am so T-T I agree Wynter is super cute! I’ll take all the coffee and you keep all the egg nog lol. Still feed for your baby girl and a fun sprinkle! Crazy that you’re a quarter through already! Time flies. Glad you’re good with the MW schedule and those are also great names!

Fluek if I didn’t say it already, yay for the good survey notes! And LOL sometimes it’s funny how things just go over people’s heads. I’m with Winter, my cousin did the big bro shirt and people took forever. I think her parents were intentionally avoiding it though because I definitely saw her dad see it and then he didn’t say anything. They were not thrilled but at least they were pretend nice about it vs yelling and cursing land insulting ike mine. I’m so sorry the palpitations are back. Hopefully they’ve already cleared up. But that’s annoying when you don’t know what’s causing them.

I think the guilt is because I believe in manifesting, and on Sunday there was a moment when A was having a hard time because my mom miscounted and so we literally just missed being let into the petting zoo. It’s a 5 minute wait between rotations, so not long enough to go do anything else. He was crying and throwing a fit because he hates sitting still, and I was thinking for that five minutes how much this would suck with a baby and I hope I’m not pregnant. I immediately felt bad for putting that out to the universe, and I know it has nothing to do with anything. But I wished it for a moment. And I’m having one sharp stabbing pain in my lower left pelvic area but that’s not abnormal for me just paranoid a bit

It’s just the combination of work, ABA, the daycare, and not having any time to myself. The house is a wreck, I’m a wreck. I just cannot wait until Thanksgiving when I can get two and a half days to myself. I’m not booking any conferences on the Friday before either so I can just be done at 1:20. Get 3 hours to myself.

Tests are still BFN and my chart looks ugly. I know every chart is different, but my two bfp charts could overlay and looked nearly identical. This chart just looks gross. It could be environmental to a small degree as I haven't been consistent with my fan, and evenings have ranged from 65 to 80 lol. I just really don't think I'm pregnant. Last cycle, I felt pregnant. Anyway, like life will go on either way. Today is pouring and it's picture day for A so I'm worried he'll wreck his outfit. I don't even know where my umbrella is T-T


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I'm glad you aren't upset with farther spaced appointments. I think having a doppler myself would help with the longer gap, which I know you have :)

Are you having many symptoms??


Dobby, we did big sister shirt(s) with family when announcing S and E but qt least one of our parents got it almost immediately lol E was such a shock to all of them though and I was really frightened to announce my pregnancy to family, friends, and work.

Sorry for bfn and feeling like you aren't pregnant. I know you have a lot on your plate. Somehow you manage to find the time and do what you have to when raising children. There are definitely times when I feel as though I just scrape by. I think what I learned from 1 to 2 was what I could let go of as far as responsibility. My house will not be as neat and organized and I won't be able to clean as often as I did prior to kids. Not that we live in filth, it's just a mess of toys and such. 

I do feel guilty sometimes as they don't get as much outside time as they should, etc. but it becomes difficult to manage 3 outside age 4 to less than 1. Anyways, enough about that. 

I hope rain doesn't ruin picture day.


----------



## WinterBub

I will write a proper reply later. Just had a question:
So, today I have even more pronounced ovulation pain.... And OPKs are even more positive (the other day, lines were exactly equal, now test line is much darker). Is this normal?! Googling suggests it can be, but just wondering what you think from all of your experience. Wondering if I ovulated already, or only now, or multiple times, or if the opks are not accurate for me because I have PCOS etc. :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter I find that my false positives don’t last long and they are barely positive. I’ve never had positives for more than a day/when it’s that dark and not ovulated. But that’s just my experience. I usually O 1-2 days after my darkest positive.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter for me I'd get a positive 2 days in a row and usually darkest the 2nd day accompanied by O pains and loads of EWCM. When I did bbt the 2nd day of my positive opk was my O day and the following day/day after O my opk would be negative. Sometimes the negative was close to positive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I love that! And I think I remember you mentioning being a bit worried about the third announcement. I feel you on the being kind and picking battles. Things here are just cluttered in tucked away spaces vs anything too catastophic. Just UGH I cried at work. Had an admin level crisis with a kid. Just exhausted. 

But my boss had to recycle a bunch of old and essentially useless for school iPads, so he conveniently lost one in my hands since I joked about how A wanted one for christmas and all we need is freaking YT for Kids. And then a fam came up to me after pick up to tell me how sweet A is to their kid and how he's helping her with her speech/he's the only kid she talks to and plays with at school. And then his pictures. I was so worried because he was pissed I took the umbrella with me, so he was a pill all morning until nap. But the director goes with him and he loves her, so he just turned on the charm. They're so cute. Can't wait to be able to order them.

And I know I KNOW I shouldn't read into an evap. But I do hang on to my tests for 1-2 days before I toss them. And I had to do two fmu tests because one the urine was moving too slowly for my tastes LOL. I did check them in the frame and I don't think I saw anything. But one has developed an evap haha. So naturally I'm like hmmmm plus I have a ton of white sticky feta cheese like discharge that I had with A. But I've also just had it and gotten my period so LOL


----------



## DobbyForever

Just for funsies this was the two tests after 8 minutes. I don’t have any after this because ten min rule/I have my phone to A lol. The bottom was the slow moving test. I’m not sure which ended up with the evap line because I didn’t label them.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I feel like something might be catching my eye on the morning tests at 8 min mark. FX for you.

I'm glad that you had some very good moments today :) 


I have big news. My SIL is pregnant and is due middle of June. I should be happy theoretically, but I'm not. Her mom and step-dad raise her son. Her son only stays at his actual house 1xmonth. I really get having time do your own thing, but my FIL and stepMIL raised their grandchild as their own child. They have both said they will not be raising another child so I'm really hoping she steps up her game. In any case, will love my niece or nephew <3


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s so exciting to have a new niece or nephew, but ugh. My cousin is like that. I’m so sorry. That’s so frustrating. FXed something clicks and she turns it around for the kiddos.

AFM I’m losing my s* because I cannot take any more frer indents. At first it looked like a real line and now it just looks like an ident. I’m so over it. :cry: the wall and edits are 6m. The labeled one is 22m.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the opk feedback! I'm going to mark these dates down and see when AF arrives. Hopefully that makes things clear :-k opks might not be for me- maybe I'd do better with the clear blue smiley face deal. The smiley faces are more my speed as there's no ambiguity :rofl: So interesting how it seems these tests are different for everyone. Shae, frustrated as you may be right now, I think there'll be a point (or many) where you will be so well off knowing about all this stuff well before having a baby. How I wish I knew what my "normal" for all this is/was! 

Dobby- we all have those moments where things seem overwhelming with children. It doesn't mean anything about you or you as a parent. I worked as a nanny before having children, and came into it all waaaaay overconfident. It's hard. And it is so different when the child is yours and the buck stops with you! I had a lot of the skills (ie. How to bathe a newborn), but was not prepared for all the worry and everything else. You clearly love your LO, and he looked so happy in the pic you posted. I'm sure he didn't even remember said tantrum once he got to do his activity. A moment of thinking something doesn't mean you don't deserve another. I won't comment on a tests because I'm no good at reading them :lol:

Re: Teen Mom. I think Cheyenne was rich pre-teen Mom. She was having super fancy parties right off the bat! Her daughter is so adorable. I agree too, about the cost of fame for tv money being pretty high. Chelsea hadn't been all that entertaining for years, but I was sad she quit the show. Although her reasoning and everything was amazing (I don't want to embarrass my tween by having her business on tv). She was such a good Mom early on. Clearly a young Mom grinding it out, but she was really making it all work. And baby Aubree was a riot. Good for her moving on. 

Sorry about the palpitations, Flueky. :( sucks that they came back. Will you do the extra testing the Dr talked about? I never want to do that stuff, but am always happy after the fact. And sorry about the family/new baby issue. I also have a family member capable of better and just not doing it. Here's hoping that a new baby is a new chance for your SIL to do better for both kids. 

Pretty- I like all those names! What about Emmeline/nn. Emmy or Emma? I also think that Charlotte and Zachery are both beautiful, and would fit with your boys perfectly. Looking forward to hearing more of your name deliberations later on. I agree with Flueky that a Doppler would help me feel comfortable with the spacing. Just make sure you're comfortable as things unfold. Lucky this isn't your first rodeo, so you have more points of reference etc to know what's normal etc. :)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. Quick, selfish post cuz I need to vent. Gonna try to keep this short. 

I woke up yesterday (Friday) at 7:20am, like usual. It is now 6:20am on Saturday and I have gotten less than an hour sleep in that time. After the putting the kids to bed, and taking a small nap myself, I frosted cupcakes and a smash cake, prepped a spinach and cheese dip, and then started to tidy up. At around 2am, SO called me to the basement. There, he had found an area under our fake wood floorboards that sounded wet and squishy. After a little investigating, I found that our hot water tank is leaking. I called a plumber ASAP and have a service window of 8am-1pm. The party starts at 1pm. At this point, we're going ahead with it. SO thinks the whole basement should be off limits, even though only a small, easily block off-able area is affected. We shall see. Either way, decent chance we're probably looking at needing a new water heater. Already considering getting a thankless one, but it's gonna be pricy regardless. I'm expecting Matthew to wake up in about an hour, so I'm gonna try and catch another little nap. Pray for me. -.-


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry, double post. Dobby, I feel like I see lines on the 2nd and 3rd pics.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks everyone for understanding how I felt. Yes, definitely hoping as she is older now she will step up. 

Dobby I see it on all of them. If that is an indent, I'm so sorry. Frer indents have gotten really bad from what I've noticed. I know I got one 7 or 8 weeks pp.

Pretty oh no, I hope there isn't much damage. So sorry you are dealing with this.

Winter not yet, just going to try to monitor when they start up and when they go away. Partly don't want to spend money if it's unnecessary. 

Yes, everyone is a little bit different as to what their normal is. Some have short surges, long, and average. I think doing bbt in conjunction with opks was really helpful to learn my cycles.




Well I hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty noooooooo I’m sorry about the tank. Hopefully the repair people show up and get out on the earlier side of the window. So glad that it’s not interfering with the party. And way to go! I so admire my friends who do their own baking at parties. Love it.

Winter true true I know they said Chey was on the challenge, so influencer life probably before all this. And yes! I loved how Chelsea would grind! I loved her updates, but I’m not surprised she pulled out. The whole Leah stuff bugs me because she’s obviously uncomfortable most of the time/if Amber wanted to send her a video privately then why show it on tv? And while Amber obviously makes poor choices, I do think G+C are putting on faces for the camera. And adding in the new moms with a little more drama. I do love all your names!

Fluek money is such a big factor. How are you feeling now?

AFM these tests are ridiculous. So BFNs this morning. Fine. I was really hoping I’d see something after the evap and indent. I have noticed that the two Wondfo evaps I’ve had were both on tests where the urine/dye had a hard time moving through the test. And it seems like these tests just take forever to dry. My cb this morning had a vfl at 6m that is completely gone at 10m. The frer from last night looks stark white as white can be. I’d say af is due tomorrow but who even knows anymore. Sigh.

And thank you all. Like in my core I'm know I'm not failing, but I've just been in a woe is me mood all week.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm sorry for these shoddy tests. I can see that super faint line on the CB but I don't see color. 

You're welcome. We all have moments where we all feel like we are failing when we aren't. Those moments are tough.

I had some yesterday but not as many as Thursday. None so far today.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m putting the tests down. I just want to cry. I spent all morning thinking about how much better of a mom I’ll be with one kid. And then I got another frer indent. I can’t stop crying. I just want to be a good mom. And I wish someone would come sweep us off our feet. Like yesterday I glossed over the whole thing where the girl’s parents where like oh we wanted to meet you BOTH for so long blah blah Aiden’s parentS :cry: :cry: :cry: f-ing pms. Just for fun adding my opk but my lh always does that before af.

I am glad you’re feeling better <3 <3


----------



## DobbyForever

True to my anxiety disorder, my mom sent me to buy raisinets so I bought more hpts :rofl: same indent vs vfl debate. But either way it’s been a day and a half since the first one so I’d think a- they’d dry darker if true squinters not lighter and b- if they are squinters I can’t imagine this is viable. Small dip this morning. AF due tomorrow. All the same tests at 5m. It started blinding white line then was pink then looked indenty. All I know is I’m tired lol


----------



## monroea

Same here! I make up excuses to go to the store just to buy another box. It's so pathetic I definitely see the lines you're talking about. Have you tried any other brands? I wish we could get our hands on some old frers... back when they were reliable. I'm sure these newer tests were made because they knew we'd keep testing. 

Also, I'm not familiar with your story but I'm sorry that you're feeling down. Being a woman is so hard without all of the ttc stuff thrown in there. Sending you hugs!


----------



## DobbyForever

I was thinking the same thing! Like I wonder if this was an intentional strategy to get us to buy more tests lol. I actually intentionally avoid the store so I won't buy more tests, but A needed a water bottle, applesauce, and then she wanted raisinits. She gave me cash and told me to keep the change, so I spent the change on a two pack hahaha

I've tested with wondfo, cb early, and I used a wally yesterday. All are having shadowy/indent lines. The problem is, the indent issue exists across the board. I couldn't even recommend a brand at this point. They're all cr** to me at this point. I'll get an answer one way or the other tomorrow. My lp is usually 12 days, but in the rare event I go to 13 I'll see a big dip and spotting tomorrow. So either way I'll get AF or I'll spot.

At this point, my big worry is the stabbing pain I'm getting in my lower pelvis. It's usually when I'm driving or sitting a certain way. So if my temp is still up and I don't start spotting by lunch, I may ask my gyn for a beta just to make sure the pain isn't cause for concern.


----------



## monroea

Definitely talk to your doctor about the pain. That's scary! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - FX your SIL does better by her kids this time. How old is her son?

Dobby - I think I see a line in one of those pics, but it seems a little too far to the left to be positive. Guess we'll all have to wait and see if your AF does show up tomorrow.

So.... let me tell you about how the rest of yesterday went.
Water heater techs showed up at 12pm. They got the leak fixed and said the fix should outlast the life of the heater, so that's good. No one knew where the master water shut off was though, so there ended up being a bit more of a watery mess, but SO had a fan going for the rest of the day to help.
During the party, while opening gifts, my kinda frail, 64yo FIL started making a noise that sounded like he was during a big stretch, but he kept going and we realized he was having a seizure. His sister and SIL were present to help while another guest called an ambulance. They ended up taking him to the hospital to get checked out. As of this morning, he have no news on how he is. The running theory is that it was a withdrawal seizure cuz he's an alcoholic and hadn't had a drink that day. In the process of his episode though, he ended up peeing on both a chair and an area rug, so I cleaned that up just after he left. The party carried on and people ended up cracking some jokes at his expense just cuz that's how we are/ how we deal with things.
We had a pretty chill evening and I passed out while putting the kids to bed. Then, just after midnight, SO woke me up to tell we had no power in the basement. After checking things out, we found one outlet that still worked, so we plugged our chest freezer into that with the help of an extension cord. We also found out the fridge and dishwasher on the main level had no power either. We fixed the fridge by switching outlets too, but I guess I'll be doing dishes by hand for a bit. We're planning to go out and buy a bunch of new fuses today.
Everything happens in 3s, so hopefully that's all for now. On top of this, I only got an hour of sleep in a 38 hour span. On the plus side, I was able to tell MIL that we're expecting. Now, just need to decide when/how to tell my mom and then announce on Halloween.


----------



## DobbyForever

Monroea Aw don’t worry about me. I have pcos, so it’s not uncommon for me. As long as it’s not intense or prolonged, I just ignore it. It’s probably nothing/will go away once I get my period.

Pretty f*** I’m so sorry. I hope he’s alright. And humor to diffuse stressful situations is very common. I’m glad the show went on despite all the setbacks and thank goodness for finding an outlet for your freezer. Hoping you can get some solid rest!

I thought it was far as well. I swear the lines before were closer. But I watched the test to see where the antibody strip is/googled bfps. That’s the test line spot. I have a vvvvfl line on my smu cb in the right spot but looking at bfps online it’s way too thin. SMU opk also toying with my emotions. I don’t know why I do this to myself lol and thank you all for going with me on this journey because I’m sure I’m annoying LOL. I’m annoying myself anyway :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Unamused with our Cali gas prices.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry for shady lines. I agree there isn't really a brand I fully recommend anymore. I miss the old frer before they did the curved ones.

Holy moly! That is crazy. I'm upset paying $45 to fill up my van. I'd lose it if I paid $60 or more which I wouldn't be surprised for that to happen. I know that wages and everything are more in Cali than my area but that is still quite expensive. I'll stop at that because I don't want this to get political.

Hi Monroea.

Pretty he is 9 and will be 10 or almost once baby arrives. 

Oh man you have had a lot of crazy stress on you. I hope things stay working, no health issues, etc. for awhile.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! I was mad about $45 and having to fill up semi weekly, but now I’m driving cross the bay 3x a week and $68?! WTAF :cry: 

We have a terrible storm and my car is acting up. Really nervous about driving home with A in the car, but the storm won’t pass until Monday/Tuesday. The winds are awful. A tree fell over on a car and the fire department is saying stay home.

I’m also going to call officially call myself out. I’m getting more AF like cramps, and I just wiped and had beige discharge. This happened last cycle the day before I started spotting the day before I started bleeding.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - The only annoying thing about all of this are these crappy tests. Sorry that you seem to be getting AF.
Gas prices are pretty garbage here right now. Today it's 148.9 per litre, which would be 550.9 a gallon. That's $4.45USD. 

Flueky - Ah. Well, FX she'll do better by this child. My sister had her first at 19 and used that fact that she was still living at home and giving him formula as an excuse to come and go as she pleased. Even taking off for the whole weekend on more than one occasion. She's been a lot more hands on and attentive with her 2nd seven years later. So, there's always hope. 

So, my home saga continues. After calling several electricians, the only one that actually picked up said their next available appt was November 4th. So, hopefully we can find someone with more availability tomorrow. We have one of those old fuse boxes with the circular, screw in fuses, so SO asked if maybe we should take this opportunity to update everything. I'm definitely open to getting some quotes and taking it from there. 
In baby news, still finding the HB, so that's a relief in all this. SO asked how soon we could find out the gender and then asked when we would have to start fighting about names, specifically Emma. lol. In the same breath, he said "Or maybe we don't have to fight over a girl's name, in which case I'm gonna need a vasectomy so you don't ask for #4." I'm any case, I was thinking of doing the SneakPeek tonight, but with all this craziness, I think I'll wait another week. I can only handle so much at one time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty ty again for knowing I needed conversions :rofl: but yikes! Has your gas always been that high? FXed you can find someone sooner and get that updates without too much out of pocket. That’s really awesome about your sister being more active as a mom with a few more years under her belt. So glad you’re still finding the hb and reassurance from the Doppler. And lol at SO’s comment about 4 and names. I totally get you wanting to wait until things are less wonky. How long is the turnaround once you mail it?

Yeah I mean I’ve kind of had a dark cloud this whole lp. That either I wasn’t pregnant or was and it’s not viable. So I guess I’m more prepared emotionally for af this time than last. I really felt pregnant last time, and so I really hyped myself into wanting the baby and how I could make it work. This lp has been a lot of I can make it work but don’t want to and it’s not fair to A, me, another kid, and him. So I’ll be sad once AF is officially here but it’ll be ok and I’ll definitely see to being more careful in the future.


----------



## DobbyForever

Temp dropped to near baseline and I’m bleeding. Always sad to get af but I know this is ultimately better for A and me. I did have very faint, any normal person would overlook them lines on yesterday’s fmu and evening Wondfo. So a part of me hoped I’d see a line this morning. I didn’t bother testing. I’m very clearly having my period.


----------



## DobbyForever

FFS ladies having never had a Wondfo bfp please assure me this is an indent or evap. I did have squinters on fmu and evening yesterday, but I’ve had those shadows before. Cue temp dip and bleeding (not spotting but full on bleeding) I went out and got my pity wine. I’m not cramping at all but my bag is sore. Like it feels like I’ve been kicked in the bag/riding a horse all day and now it’s all aggravated. For no real reason I stopped mid pee and decided to do a wondfo before I rip into the wine and read my son’s proposed IEP because who didn’t need that today on top of breaking up two fist fights at work. Left it on the counter to go get A so definitely not read within the timeframe. It looks like it’s in the wrong spot and too thin and doesn’t look like it has color anyway. But I need second opinions before I start drinking hella wine lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I see what you are seeing but the line doesn't look right to me like the bottom doesn't meet the bottom on the test strip. I also don't notice any color. I'd chaulk up to a faulty test, so wine away (3 hours after you've posted). 

I want to add that the pain in your "bag" can be related to hormones. I am prone to that pelvic pain when I have AF and spoke to my PT that specializes in pelvic floor. She mentioned it being called pelvic congestion and the hormonal changes that occur during your period can bring the pain on. I never had it until being pregnant with my 1st. It doesn't really affect me every cycle but is most prevalent when I've had to do lots of sitting including riding in a vehicle. 

AFM, CD1 for me today. Since, I can't have a baby, I purchased a smoker and plan to cook Thanksgiving turkey with it lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Fluek it’s all good. I followed up on Premom. I generally like this community better, but for immediate answers I find Premom always has people on lol.

Oh interesting! May have to look into that. I keep hearing about pelvic floor exercises after babies. It was definitely odd lol never had that before that I recall.

Oh a smoker!! I love it! Have you had smoked turkey before?

I did pour my wine then immediately dumped it back in the bottle because I got a second sketch line. Used the same urine an hour later on a Wally and thought I saw something, but pretty sure that’s in my head. My temp dropped another tenth of a degree, still above cl barely but definitely in typical pre O range. Haven’t gotten up yet though to see what the flow looks like. I know whatever is happening can’t be healthy unless I’m just having faulty tests, so part of me just hopes it’s faulty tests vs something connected to the pain. Which is gone now as I expected.

ETA I did finally get up, and I’m very much still bleeding/looks like af. Same sketch line on Wondfo, Wally bfn.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby lol yes bnb is not fast like it used to be.

Apparently pregnancy can mess with your blood flow is the basic gist of it, having more than 1 baby increases risk of pelvic floor congestion. Elevating my hips help with blood flow and inflammation and seem to help most with that sort of pain. My PT said that other than getting up from sitting and moving more often that I could do heel raises, leg "kicks", and glute pumps to help muscle contract and improve circulation while sitting. 

Omg yes! My BIL has fixed different smoked meats for holidays and they have been amazing! So tender, moist, and flavorful. I'm very excited to get it. I will definitely need to test it out before Thanksgiving. I usually use a turkey breast and cook in the slow cooker but smoked turkey is much better.

I would say with the other faint lines on tests, it's possible it was a chemical? In any case, I'm sorry about AF and dodgy lines :hugs:


AFM well my phone's microphone isn't working. I've tried many troubleshooting solutions at home. My phone is under warranty I think and I'll tell them that it hasn't been dropped. I mean it has but nothing damaging. I use a tempered glass screen protector and a hard case to protect my phone as I'm very clumsy.

I can only have people hear me on phone calls if I'm using speakerphone or Bluetooth. Very annoying but certainly worse things.


----------



## shaescott

Apologies in advance for my poor response, I’ve been reading along and keep procrastinating responding.

Dobs :hugs: sorry about the BFN and mixed feelings. Please be careful with that wine, I know you’ve had some trouble regulating intake in that area and I just want you to be safe. I actually see a line on both the wondfo and Wally tests but very light, I would say it’s possible you had a chemical, but hard to know. 

Flueks that smoker sounds interesting, let us know how it goes for thanksgiving turkey! I have work on thanksgiving but luckily only 7-3 so SO and I are planning to have a little thanksgiving together. We haven’t planned it out yet but I imagine he’ll end up prepping whatever bird we use (turkeys are big for two people but we’ll see) and putting it in the oven far before I get home. 

Pretty did you say when you were planning on doing the sneakpeek test? I know you were announcing gender separately from the pregnancy announcement but that’s all I remember. 

AFM, AF is pretty much over at this point. It wasn’t a terribly heavy period despite being 2 weeks delayed, but I did feel more emotionally labile and felt like crying at work for no reason on CD1. I decided to do all my supplements as soon as AF started, so I’m taking vitamin D3, soy isoflavones, and my herbal tincture that includes vitex and other herbs for menstrual health. We’ll see how long it takes me to ovulate this time :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae will do! Sorry you have to work. Working holidays was one of my least favorite things being in health-care. 

You could buy just a turkey breast much smaller than a whole turkey?

Hope the supplements and herbs help you O earlier this cycle. Vitex really helped me when mine were long and irregular after stopping bcp.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I feel that. I've honestly kept wine out of the house for a while because I knew I was not in the headspace to make good choices. I thought i was. But I'm three glasses deep so clearly not.

Sorry about working the holiday, but i kinda love that tbh. Especially when you get an morning shift. We usually eat around 2/3. So you get your overtime pay but then still get to go home and be with your fam for the holiday. Win win. Is the roomie not hanging around for T-day? That'd be a really sweet little dinner for the two of you! First holiday together in your own place. Love it. Got no suggestions on turkey for two. But yes smaller turkey? And leftovers for days?

FXed those supplements help regulate your O! I'm sorry that you're feeling a bit down today though :(

Fluek yessss smoked meats in general yum. I'm so thrilled for you. Definitely let us know how the cooking adventures go. That's a bummer about the phone, but I'm glad it's still under warranty. Still a hassle to take it in and get it fixed though.

Bright side. The last two periods have been like 99% crampless. I thought about getting a beta yesterday to know for sure, but I don't want to know. Knowing will make me feel worse not better. So as far as I'm concerned, faulty tests. I was slightly worried about ectopic or a cyst with that stabbing pain, but whatever that was has subsided and resolve no. Likely just an annoying cyst.

Anyway. Work was long. Same old, same old.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - I think I'm gonna try to do it Sunday night.

Sorry for another selfish post. Will definitely comment tomorrow.

Finally got an electrician to come to the house today. It was mainly a diagnostic visit and he'll be back on Friday to hopefully fix everything. Not even gonna attempt to tear up the damaged floorboards til we have some proper light. Made my genetic screening appt for November 8th. That's all for now. I need sleeeeeep.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ugh. No more wine for a while. Couldn’t temp because I peed four times last night and couldn’t sleep until 1. Period is down to brown and pink spotting. Would have been nice to have a temp knock away the what if questions 

pretty so sorry there’s still so much to do about the basement but glad the electrician came out. So excited for your gender announcement when the time comes <3 thinking pink over here


----------



## WinterBub

Glad you got an electrician out, Pretty :) we had a lot of electrical work done when we bought our house. We replaced the whole fuse box, and had various things tidied up. Was well worth the peace of mind if nothing else. Glad you realized and saved the freezer! We buy meat in bulk and freeze it- I get worried about it when we have bad weather etc... Like legit worried. Replacing it would be both super expensive and a real pain in the butt. Sorry for all the drama on the day of the party :( awful re: FIL's seizure. My family member "not doing better" is an alcoholic (maybe more, who knows?) It's awful. I'm excited for the sneak peek and to hear the name conversation unfold! I like the nameberry "other names you might like" link. I'll have to look at what they link to from Emma. 

Flueky- let us know what the smoker is like to use! Sounds awesome, yet well above my abilities. I hope that you find an answer about the palpitations (or ideally they just go away). I had that exact problem with an old phone. Happened out of nowhere and couldn't be fixed :( I tried a factory reset to no avail, and just ended up getting a new phone. 

Big, huge hugs, Dobby. You've been on a real rollercoaster the last couple of months. if you want to have another, you will. Re: your guy comment- Just be honest with yourself about men, and what you want out of it all. If you're happy, do you. If not, regroup :) I have had that pain too (supposing I know what you mean by bag). I don't recall having had it before having my LO, so Fleukys comments make sense. I get like a pulling feeling that even goes through my stomach, and up and down my thighs, too. Totally bizarre... But apparently normal. I haven't watched Teen Mom yet, but I can imagine Cheyenne's sprinkle being massive :lol: maybe MTV paid for it? And I agree that Gary and his wife put on a front for the camera. But also... Amber is awful. The crying video she sent her daughter was so beyond manipulative :(

I am feeling you on the gas front. We're paying double what we were paying in say 2019 (can't really count 2020 fairly as everything was so messed up!). Just ridiculous. And it is starting the genuinely impact our lives. Not just the gas- everything is going up. We went to our favorite restaurant recently, and the portions were noticeably really shrunk down. Not a huge deal, but it gets depressing when it is literally everything. On the gas- this is an intentional policy. They're driving up the price of traditional energy, so that "green" alternatives seem more competitive. Totally immoral, as of course, while that's no big deal for the super rich, it is a huge deal for the working class. There will be a lot of people really struggling to pay for heat this winter. :-( we need better alternatives before we can successfully move away from what we have that is cheap and reliable. 

Monroe- welcome! Hope that you get your bfp soon. :)

Shae- good luck regulating this month! And I hope it is ok working Thanksgiving. We've found it is more enjoyable sometimes to have off peak time off, anyway. We try to go out for lunch on like a Tuesday if we go, as we're antisocial and it is so much nicer at off peak times :lol: I always found new years disappointing as it feel like you're "meant" to be having fun. It sounds perfect that you'll have a little Thanksgiving for two later that day. 

Thank you for all the opk help! It went clearly negative the next day, so seems like 4ish days of positive is my normal. I did think that it has been quite a while since I felt such clear ovulation pain. So maybe things weren't quite right, which was my issue...? We will see. Booked in to see the fertility specialist again next week. Will see what he says about egg quality.


----------



## WinterBub

Nameberry suggests: 
Ella
Emily
Sophia
Anna
Lily
Isabella
Ava
Chloe
Caroline
Alice
Olivia
Charlotte
Grace
Elizabeth
Claire
Amelia
Lucy
Jane
Clara
Rose

Lots of beautiful names! I love Elizabeth. ❤️

And boring final note: Pretty, is it concrete underneath your flooring? May be worth pulling up whatever is wet (if you know you'll have to replace anyway). Just thinking about containing the damage, and how id dry it out if I knew the flooring was dead, anyway. Obviously different if there's a chance the flooring can be saved. Good luck!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - So, I think I heard on the news that gas is currently the highest it's ever been. In general though, it is usually kinda high. At most stations, it tends to drop by a few-ish cents as the day progresses. So, I almost always fill up after 5pm. I just filled 7/8 of my tank a couple days ago and it cost me $57USD.
I think the delivery time for SneakPeek is about 2 weeks, give or take. Dunno if it may take a little longer though cuz it has to cross the border.
Sorry for all those weird tests and then finally getting AF. I know how annoying it can be to be both hoping for and dreading a BFP. But we all know that you'll get your 2nd one day. :)

Flueky - That sucks about your phone. Have you already contacted the phone company about a fix or replacement?
Smoked turkey sounds interesting. Hope it turns out well. :)

shae - FX it's a fairly quiet Thanksgiving work day for you. And that sounds nice that you and SO can have an intimate dinner. Are you planning on seeing your family on a different day that weekend? 

Winter - SO asked the electrician how much it would be to replace the fuse box with a breaker panel and apparently it would only be $1600; a lot less than he thought, so I think we'd like to do that sooner rather than later. We've also discussed getting the house re-wired room by room. We want to get the kitchen redone ASAP, so might as well get the wiring done it that room first.
My niece is named Ella, so that's out. Not that the name was ever in my consideration. I used to think I'd name my 2nd daughter Isabella, but not really a fan anymore. Otherwise, the least objectionable name in that list is probably Charlotte. But I'll have to see what SO thinks. Thanks for the suggestions though.
Ya, it's concrete underneath. Definitely gonna be pulling up the warped floorboards and then maybe just put down one of those carpets that you're have at a front door for the time being.

AFM, carpal tunnel seems to be starting. Usually at night. And literally as I'm typing this. lol. Otherwise things seem to be progressing well still. 
Since it's past midnight, Matthew is now officially 2. How time flies. We're planning to have Chinese for dinner today and I think I'll try to tell my mom today too. 
Also, just found out that my sister is engaged to her BF of 10 years. We're not super close, and I dunno what she's thinking of doing in terms of a big or small wedding or just a court house visit, but I hope to at least be invited.


----------



## DobbyForever

Love you all. Super sick :cry: not covid and no fever which is good but also means dragging myself to work with no energy


----------



## WinterBub

I vaguely remember us having a similar thought about the fuse box. It was less expensive than we'd expected, so we went ahead. It was a good decision for peace of mind! I don't remember what else we did- just things like wire in smoke detectors and fix odds and ends. Sounds like you have it all in hand, and the whole area will be new and improved in no time. What a nightmare. Blah. 

Happy Birthday to Matthew! Time really does fly. So wild to think how much kids change in such a short space of time. Hope he had a great day! And I hope your sister will invite you, too. Do you know what prompted the engagement after such a long time? 

Sorry, Dobby. Our Pediatrician said that they're seeing double the usual rate of viruses at the moment. He said when everyone was social distancing etc, they saw less than half, and now it's the opposite. So you're probably in the thick of it at work, daycare etc :( sorry to hear it. Is it cold and flu type stuff? If you can eat, order some good take out tomorrow and take it easy. Feel better!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Sorry you're not feeling well. If you are sick though, shouldn't you not be going to work?

Winter - Ya, I think he had a good day. We went for ice cream after dinner and he got to have his own cup. lol
Dunno why they waited so long. They're not the most conventional couple. They already have 2 kids and live together, so they don't really "need" to at this point, but whatever. She told me today, even though I already saw it on FB. She said they were planning for a summer wedding and she'd keep me posted. Not gonna hold my breath to be in the bridal party, but knowing to expect any invite is nice. Always a wedding guest, never a bridesmaid. lol

So, I told my mom today and she was really excited. Cuz we'd gotten Chinese, I took a small piece of paper and wrote that she was gonna be a grandma again in May on it and folded it up and stuck it in a fortune cookie. lol. Now just anxiously awaiting the 31st and need to decide when to tell my work.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies! I feel much better now actually. Still stuck in head a bit but not nearly as miserable. Been getting ten hours of sleep the last few nights. Ty NyQuil

Winter I do know she’s got influencer status/MTV money/I’m sure MTV helped. That’s awesome that you got your surge! Hope the conversation about egg quality goes well.

Pretty every time I think of Isabella I think of Aro from Twilight being all creeper on Bella lol. My favorite student this year is Charlotte. Pretty I love that fortune cookie announcement! How sweet! And can’t wait for that sneak peek, hopefully it moved through transit and their labs quickly. Sending pinky vibes.

Re working sick LOL I live in the us. They don’t care about us. It’s also a hassle to make sub plans. So no fever, no calling out. We also we didn’t two subs yesterday. Two preps were canceled. I would have made three. I’m feeling much better though, and was able to rally for a theme day for the kids. I also had negative covid tests and I haven’t had any covid exposure, so since I’m vaccinated I’m cleared to be at work.

re babies and boys depends what time of my cycle you ask. If I’m ovulating/fertile, I want them. If I’m not, I have no desire for a second kid or man.

Re weddings I’ve only been invited to one. My cousin. That I hate. Going to appease my mom. My other three cousins are bridesmaids, obviously I wasn’t asked. But she had the nerve to ask to borrow my son for something because he’s so handsome and photogenic and she loves his curls in photos. And my last guy friend I’m secretly in love with marries some blah girl today. I’m not invited. Probably because every knows I’d pull a Rachel.

In other news. My bbt is doing weird things. I even had the fan on the last two days because I didn’t care about my temp. Posted about it in Premom. Getting increasingly worried maybe I do have a cyst. If it’s still up on Monday, I’ll email the doctor. ETA Dr. Google is freaking me out with the e word, and I keep coming across it this cycle every time I Google. Booked a phone appointment to hopefully get a beta done at the hospital later. ETA again beta was zero so that’s relieving in a way


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty so sorry carpal tunnel already starting up. Stinks when the painful pregnancy symptoms start early.

Happy belated birthday to Matthew and Taylor for announcing tomorrow :) 


Dobby glad you are feeling better. Also, I'm glad it's not an E but wish you had answers. I wasn't temping when I had an ovarian cycst in high school but I'm sure it could probably alter Temps due to hormones.

Winter hope you are well.

Shae hope you are well.


AFM contacted Samsung and hoping to get it repaired Thursday. It's under warranty so repair will be free but part won't be available until Tuesday, we'll as long as nothing goes wrong.

Feeling less unhappy about SILs pregnancy. Gave her my maternity clothes since I won't need them any longer and hadn't gotten around to donating or selling. 

Took girls trick or treating yesterday. It rained but not a downpour so it went okay. I mean okay as it can be with 3 kids 4 and under without strollers in the rain lol. V was Elsa, S Anna and E was Olaf from frozen 2


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky that was so nice of you! I’m sure she really appreciated it. I’m glad you’re feeling more excited about her pregnancy. That’s great that the repair is free. Sorry you had to wait for the part. Lol I love your positivity. That’s nice y’all did it on Saturday! I’m not amused about doing it tonight on a work night when I have a long meeting after work.

Pretty hoping the ct feels better today and yay for announcing today!

AFM temp is still up. And my fmu opk is 0.56, and fmu usually doesn’t get that high until CD 11. Annoyed. I am getting a bit in the mood though so regardless of what my bizarre temps and lh are doing, it does look like my body is still planning to O. My shortest natural cycle was 23 days (o must have been cd 11), so it’s not out of the realm of possibility to O early. Although I did like the whole CD 13 and CD 14 of the last two cycles.


----------



## Flueky88

We did it Friday afternoon. I got an earlier start with work so we could leave early. It was 4 to 6 Friday, time zones probably caused a bit on confusion. I actually preferred it on a weeknight since DH doesn't get off until 6 p.m. on weekends. I get help getting them ready and it's hard to stay out late with an infant as they go to bed earlier. However I can definitely see why a school night isn't optimal for you. There were lots of different happenings through weekday and the weekend. We opted for the one Friday as it's a large event and our work schedules. On a funny note, people were seriously calling 911 to find out when people were trick or treating or if it was canceled due to rain.....SMH. 

Oh bit of fun last night. DH and I were laying in bed and heard a thud. He thought it was Vs rainbow I'd left on the porch to clean the bottom out later. So he went to check. Nope a big fat raccoon took our trash lid off. I may have only closed one end yesterday afternoon. He got his gun and we both went out. The coon was scared off without being aggressive and we put part of a cinder block on top to maybe keep him/her out of the trash bin and making a nasty mess to clean up. It worked but I know coons are pretty smart and sneaky.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait calling 911?!?!?! Omg our police department would lose it. Glad you found an event that worked for your schedules!

I wouldn’t mind it do much if it didn’t mean sleeping over at my mom’s.

Daaaang raccoons are scary. Glad it left without putting up a fight. Hopefully stays away.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and I forgot to say Dobby. Sorry for cycle weirdness. I hope it goes back to normal. Now correct me if I'm wrong, but do you have PCOS? That could be causing an odd cycle? 

Yep, a local text alert went out telling people not to call 911. People are crazy apparently.


Yes, I was a bit nervous going on my walk tonight lol but no furry critters


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: I can just picture some entitled person being like I have kids throwing tantrums this is an emergency! Oh golly

I do. I was regular before I met my ex and got depressed and gained 20 lbs. Only got worse after I had A. Even once I lost the weight, it looks pretty sporadic. Only issue is that I have only tracked five cycles total since having A. I’m worried about a cyst. It would maybe explain the high lh and high temp? And the cramping/stabbing pain. And the faux pregnancy/pms symptoms. But I’ve only gotten big cysts when I’m pregnant.

in better news A actually trick or treated. Took a couple houses to get the hang of it, he needed a security item, and I think it helped that we went down a more mellow street with pretty tame decorations/ only one other group going at the time. But then some punk took my mom’s bowl. It was her favorite bowl! It was sad lol


----------



## Flueky88

Definitely could be. Maybe your gyn could order an ultrasound to see if you have a cyst? I have only had an ovarian cyst 2x that I'm aware. The first time I was a freshman in high school, I wasn't tracking but bleed for a month. Ultrasound showed a cyst, birth control for 3 months and then it was dissolved. The 2nd time I had one was when I was pregnant with S, it resolved though. I don't have a dx of PCOS but who knows

Glad A got to go trick or treating. I'm sorry about the bowl though :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah the pain is gone today so I’m tempted to just cancel my appointment. My boss gave me the ok to skip my meeting with him. My lh is a bit lower with fmu as well, and my cb advanced showed high. My temp was still high 98.23 though and I was reading about progesterone producing cysts causing high bbt. I just hate to go in and insist something is wrong when nothing is wrong lol.

and lol it’s honestly just a plain stainless steel mixing bowl. She’s over it. I just hate it because that’s not how our town used to be twenty years ago.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well Im definitely not pregnant and definitely don’t have a cyst so lol. She did ask for a urine sample to rule stuff out but didn’t say what stuff meant lol and swabbed for STDs. She said could be inflammatory and to take some ibuprofen for three days.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry no definite answers, Dobby


----------



## shaescott

Hey everyone, sorry I’ve been a bit absent for the past few days. I went home to visit family on Friday, SO started coughing on Saturday, and Sunday night he took our last at home COVID test and it was blazing positive, it’s like taking a pregnancy test in that results can take several minutes, but the moment it crossed the test line it was positive. Sunday at work I noticed the tiniest cough, Monday I was definitely feeling like I had a cold, and today my BBT was crazy elevated and I felt like crap so I got up and moved around a bit and my temp on my normal thermometer was 101.0. We got a pulse ox and we’re both satting fine so far, 97-99%. I’m taking DayQuil and NyQuil to be less miserable. We all got swabbed (including roommate who has no symptoms) Monday morning, it’s PCR so we’ll find out on Wednesday most likely, but honestly we’re 95% sure it’s COVID based on the at home test. I’m honestly super pissed because I got both COVID vaccines and not only do I have it but I’m symptomatic. We also were negative with no symptoms during the 10 day period after his exposure, so like WTFFFFF!!! Luckily I have Monday-Wednesday off work so when the test comes back Wednesday I can call work and tell them the situation. I’ll have to be out of work for 10 days I expect. I also visited my family right before SO became symptomatic so I called them when the at home test was positive, they know it was longer than the normal incubation period and we’d gotten tested a week prior and were negative so they’re not mad at me, but I feel terrible, my mom and sister have asthma. They’re vaccinated, but so am I! Honestly I’ve seen such an increase in vaccinated COVID patients admitted to my unit, all the nurses noticed, and I dumbly thought it must be because they have risk factors like diabetes or obesity or asthma, etc, but here I am with zero risk factors coughing up a storm.

TLDR: I probably have COVID despite being vaxxed, awaiting test results.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae! I’m so sorry that you very likely have it and have symptoms. I’m glad your oxygen levels are good though. I hope everyone recovers. That is frustrating, are you double or triple vaxxed? Either way, that’s both annoying and scary. And with that extra long incubation! I was just thinking if we were ever going to get it, it’d be from the pumpkin patch but we’re 12 days out. I only get tested every Monday though.

In other news on a whim I took a Wondfo. I dipped two because the top was doing that slow dye run. And all I have to say is:
If 1 + 1 = 2 (0 hcg beta on 3 days ago)
And 2 + 2 = 4 (totally normal looking uterus on transvag ultrasound yesterday)
Then what the h* is this?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae so sorry for probable covid for you and positive for SO. I hope you all feel better soon. I do think that vaccination does help prevent hospitalization but you are still probably more likely to hospitalized if you have certain comorbidities than a vaccinated individual without comorbidities. Also, vaccinated in our hospital system are rarely in ICU and/or on a vent. That was my understanding and what I've seen from the #s released from my system (they don't specify comorbidities, just my speculation).

Dobby what the crap?! Ugh, I really don't know what to think.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I feel like it must be the tests, I mean your blood work was negative and your ultrasound was negative so it has to be the wondfos, I’d think. Maybe time for a different brand?

Flueks yeah we have noted a much better survival rate for vaxxed patients as well. 

Test results are in, I’m officially COVID+ :-(
I called employee health and I’m out of work until the 11th, they said they’d inform my managers. I started spotting yesterday, it’s like I’m getting a light period almost today. I’m assuming it’s COVID messing with my hormones.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae that sucks. I’m so sorry. :(

It’s def the tests. It’s crazy because in person it looks like it has color, but in the picture now that it’s like 12 hours old it’s so clearly an indent. Such a mind f*. It’s just aggravating because my bbt is still high, I’m so nauseated and my sense of smell is out of control, and to see a line on both sticks so clearly with my naked eye. Just so annoyingly bizarre. I wish I had answers for why my body is being such an a** but I’ll likely never get them. My second holder with cb was low so either I’ve hit my estrogen surge yesterday or I’m in for a long cycle.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae hope you and SO are feeling alright today <3

In true wtf fashion, had another line on evening’s test but absolutely nothing on fmu. I just wish my temp would drop. My lh is normal again. A is sick again though so I do wonder if I’m just perpetually sick lol causing the elevated bbt. I just know I’m tired of these temps.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - So sorry to hear that you've got Covid. Even though you have symptoms, FX that they're mild enough to keep you out of the hospital. Any idea where SO may have caught it? Did your roommate test positive too?

Flueky - I dunno what the hell is wrong with some people, calling 911 for minor stuff. Reminds me of the story I heard years ago about a woman calling 911 cuz McD's was out of chicken nuggets. Sounds like the girls had fun trick or treating. And that's cute with the costumes that go together. 

Dobby - Sorry that you and A are under the weather. Hope you both feel better soon. And, like Flueky said, we all just dunno what to make of all these weird test results. If your Dr confirmed that you're not pg, why are you still testing?

AFM, Halloween announcement went well. Lots of congrats and excitement. SO's cousin (who we just saw 8 days before Halloween), was all "omg, how did I miss that?" Like, it's still kind of early and I'm fat, that's how. lol. Also announced on IG tonight cuz why not? And thanks for the like, Dobby. lol. Otherwise, still getting a bit of carpal tunnel and a wee bit of sporadic boob pain. Finding the HB very quickly daily and just looking forward to my scan on the 8th. Probably gonna tell work just after that.


----------



## DobbyForever

You’re welcome! I was so excited to see it pop up on my feed! It’s usually just Great British Baking or Buzzfeed taking over haha. Super cute! And I loved the little pumpkin. Like I knew it was coming but it was still nice to see it officially. I love that everyone is excited for you two! And I can’t believe your next scan is in less than a week! Ahhhh! Get a nub shot for us! :)

Thanks, A has another cold for sure but I feel great. I was only under the weather last Wed/Thur. I actually feel amazing because my two students who cause suspension level drama have been gone all week.

I only tested on a whim, and when I got lines on both fmu tests and the evening test I tested again the next day. My temps are hanging around usual cover line, but they are high for my follicular phase. I’ll upload my FF with the 36 hour period removed. I had to manually set the O and CL with the bleeding gone. My breasts are sore/full, I can smell everything, I get nauseated every time I eat or go too long without eating, everything makes me cry, and I’m getting migraines. These are all typical pregnancy symptoms for me, but I also know lots of things can cause them. I do think whatever is happening is coming to an end though. My temps are hanging around cl and the lh is staying in baseline, and my drive is slowly starting to kick back in. So I think for whatever reason I just have to accept that this cycle my pre O temps are gonna range 97.8-98 vs 97.5 to 97.8. I’m hoping the bit of drive this morning means no super long cycle, but my second hold is still reading low but last cycle is hit high on this cd. Nothing to do but wait. All my urine and swab tests came back good. Nothing weird in my pee, my lady bits, and no covid. My best guess is my pcos a acting up as I’ve gained about four lbs since work, I’m not eating well, and I’m not exercising plus massive work stress.


----------



## DobbyForever

ETShorten LOL so yesterday temp dropped and then it popped back up. I was worried I'm in for a long cycle, but I got a peak with smu today! I'm cautiously optimistic that my cycles are regulated! This would be three cycles in a row with O on CD 13/14 :) FXed! And you'll be proud of me, I canceled my plans to get laid this weekend. So no oopsies this cycle hahaha. But I attached last cycle's follicular phase and this current cycle just to show how different things are. So bizarre. May end up being a fail surge. My two opks were synced ratios but now they’re vastly different and all over the place. Tomorrow will tell. Sigh


----------



## WinterBub

So :( sorry to hear your news, Shae. What a shock. How are you feeling? How's your SO feeling? Sorry that the vaccine didn't prevent transmission. It seems pretty clear at this point that that aspect wears off fairly rapidly :cry: I hope that you guys recover well, and that natural immunity will prove to be robust. So sorry that you're going through this- keep us posted, and take care of yourselves. :hugs:does your state offer the antibody treatment? I guess in reality we'll all likely get it eventually.

Dobby- glad to hear that you don't have endo! And that A enjoyed trick or treating. :happydance:so cute! My LO didn't really understand any of it, until the candy got involved. Then he was all about it. :lol: the bowl going sucks. I get what you mean about it being a depressing reflection on society ATM. We had a similar thing happen- we left out a bucket of candy while we went out and when we got home, we put 90% of what we'd collected into that as well as we didn't need a mountain of candy. We didn't open the door as we were having dinner etc at that point. We heard some teenagers say "it's full!!", dump it all clearly into their bag, and then run off :lol: we found it funny, and it was late by that point anyway. 

Flueky- love your Halloween costumes for your girls. ❤️ So sweet, and I love that they matched!!! Yeesh on the racoon- I'm scared of them, mostly because I go years without seeing one, so don't expect them to lurk around whenever they do pop up :lol: I hope he hasn't been back/moved in. How's the palpitation issue going? 

Pretty- glad that your announcement went well! And it sounds like all is going great. Will be exciting to hear your gender news in the not too distant future ❤️ I have no clue how people wait until the birth to find out! Sorry about the carpal tunnel. Hope it isn't too bad. How have you found your pregnancies- all pretty similar or do you notice anything different? 

AFM- saw the fertility specialist on Monday. Not sure what to do... Seemingly the standard infertility work up is: blood work for me, sperm analysis for OH and hysteroscopy (they sedate you and put a camera Into the uterus). Not so keen on the hysteroscopy or sperm analysis, as I seem to have found out that egg quality is the likely issue. We settled on starting out with blood work for all kinds of things (lupus, clotting issues, vitamin levels etc) and will think about anything more. What do you think I should do? Is it worth doing the blood tests? I felt again like it was a sales pitch. He was pointing out that IVF would rule out genetic issues (true, but not sure I would do that at this point), and clearly wanted to do the hysteroscopy (would cost a lot/net him $$$). I don't like the salesy feel, but then again- not necessarily bad to have more choice. I hate when doctors gatekeep tests etc. I've had that happen before and it's so frustrating when you can't find out something or try a treatment. And I'm usually right about my own body in the end! ;) I'm booked in to do blood tests, but kind of leaning towards cancelling. I had intense O pains this past month, and realized I hadn't had that for a long time before that. It was my old normal. So, maybe that indicates things are more "normal" hormonally etc now?! IDK. 

Take care, Shae. I'll be thinking of you, and really hope this is shortlived and you'll be recovered shortly. :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I hope that you O or have Od so you are regular. I'm typically a CD 18 to 20 O, which I didn't like as well when ttc but since all I have to look forward to is AF, I appreciate a slightly longer cycle. In any case, I do hope that next cycle your Temps are normal preO Temps.

Is A feeling better?

Shae how are you feeling?

Pretty glad the announcement went well and so exciting that you are nearly 2nd tri!!

Winter no more raccoon sitings, thankfully. I did notice some small hoove prints in the mud/dirt yesterday and am thinking maybe deer? On my way home Thursday I saw a buck but he thankfully didn't jump in front on me. I have seen deer in our driveway before too so I wouldn't be surprised. No more heart palpitations.

I really am not sure what to say about getting testing vs not getting testing. Maybe a conversation of how would the knowledge change anything if you don't go down IVF route? I personally am more keen (usually) on having knowledge even if it's just for the sake of it. I know not everyone is like that. I will admit I never did the quad screen during 2nd tri for any of my pregnancies because I was low risk and it wouldn't have changed anything.

AFM phone is fixed. Girls are good. Been kind of sad thinking about how I was 39 weeks pregnant (technically a year ago tomorrow) this time last year and how my baby is turning one Wednesday.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ditto, I hope you’re doing alright Shae. I know you’re vaxxed, so I’m trying not to worry too much. I hope you’re holding up alright as is SO and your families.

Winter that’s so tough when you don’t know then we’ll enough to know what’s motivated by capital vs what’s actually in your best interest. Has hubs done a SA? It could be really telling honestly. I think they have over the counter count tests but knowing if there’s any issues with mobility/deformities/count would be really good to know. My stepdad had two kids before my mom, but they tested his sperm for ivf (her tubes were butchered whole long story) and like his little friends were like not amazing. He had a low count plus a lot of deformed sperm. Idk how much SA costs but it’s not invasive and helpful so I vote for for it. I know my mom had a bunch of tests done but they were already done that path and money wasn’t an issue. But yeah I can’t really weigh in on the blood work and other stuff. If you feel like you’re regulating and it’s not worth looking into, then trust your gut? But yeah out of my realm 

pretty also thinking about you! I know it’s been a lot recently. Are you doing the sneak today or was that last Sunday. I have no sense of time lol

Winter awww well at least it was at the end of the night. I tend to prefer to hand out candy, but obviously I’m here to take my kid out. My mom’s bestie and husband just sit on their porch drinking wine and giving out candy lmfao. I say it every year, but that’s goals :rofl: sounds like y’all had a great night as well!

Fluek omg seeing deer on the road would give me so much anxiety! Glad he stayed out of the way! And so glad no more palpitations/raccoons. Yay for phone being fixed! And omg I was having a flashback too! I Oed with A on Nov 8th five years ago. Remind me, any plans for the for birthday?

I hear that. I’m used to a longer cycle, and I don’t mind it just hated the inconsistency. I like my period though. These weird 1-2 days no cramping barely bleeding is nice, but I hate it. I want my normal periods back lol. FMU was clearly a strong positive so thankfully looks like I’ll be Oing in the near future. Idk how I’ll confirm with these temps. Sigh. If I wasn’t doing opks I’d think I’d Oed two day ago lol

A is good. Has a runny nose and a mild cough in the morning. But no fevers and full of energy as always. My mom asked yesterday why his school lets him go and I’m like lol cuz they love me and know my a** needs to go to work. So no fever, they take him. They’re fully vaxxed as a staff/wear masks, and they know I get tested weekly and I’m antisocial lol


----------



## DobbyForever

But yeah literally no clue how bbt is gonna work out lol. My CL is usually 97.9 :rofl: I drew it in lol. And if I didn’t do four opks on CD 12 and all super neg I’d def wonder if I Oed then. If I put in fake temps, FF is guessing I Oed yesterday. Which would be new for me. I’ve never Oed the first day of my surge/before my peak. But never have my temps been this high/lh baseline that high lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I know isn't it funny how those dates stick with you? I still remember the day I got my bfp with V and day of my ultrasound with her. So many feels. We are going to have a party of mainly family. We invited another couple we are friends with that have a boy turning 1 next month. I'm going to fix potato soup, chicken chili, and regular chili along with some rolls. Will have cheese, cracker, and fruit for littles. 

Glad A isn't too bad then. So rough when your child is sick. 

Definitely interested to see what your luteal phase temps are. I would think they would be higher as well but I could be wrong.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh winter forgot to say maybe get a second opinion? Play them against each other like car dealerships lol jk sorta 

Fluek aww I love it! Family and food, great combo! And that’s so sweet that you remember the dates! Definitely a bittersweet feeling.

And right?! I’m usually in this range just the few days post o or before AF so I’m sure it’ll jump up to the 98.2-98.6 range. Maybe I’ll end up with a 98.1 cl lol as long as I can confirm O I’ll be happy


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - They've all been fairly similar and mild. I've felt a wee bit more nauseous this time around and I never had carpal tunnel this early.
I'd probably just do the blood work for now. Like you said, it seems to be a problem with egg quality.

Dobby - I did the SneakPeek last Monday night and dropped it in the mailbox on Tuesday morning. I keep looking up the tracking number on the Canada Post site, but even today they're saying there's no item with that number. But I feel like if there was an issue, they would have returned it to me by now. So, I guess I'll keep waiting. 
Glad to hear A is doing alright. Runny noses are just par for the course for young kids. Luckily for us, it's not considered a Covid symptom anymore, so they're being less strict with kids that have them.

Flueky - Hope the party goes well. Sounds like it be cozy, yet fun with yummy food. And glad that you're phone's all good to go again. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh that’s annoying :(. Hopefully the tracking info comes up soon. Sorry the CT is acting up earlier than expected. And right?! Lol noses or faucets haha. 

AFM hit my peak yesterday afternoon and saw a half degree temp drop today. The *excitement* phase has died down and I’m a little sore in my lower left pelvic area. So I reckon I Oed either early morning or late last night. Tests were still about 1.4 with fmu so hopefully negative when I go home. I was so excited to rest and relax only to remember I have a goal meeting with A’s ABA :cry:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - That's life, right? Hardly ever any down time between working, moming, chores, etc.

So, I had my genetic testing scan and blood work today. Baby cooperated really well. Took just under 20 mins. Measured a day behind and had a HB of 161. Also, my SneakPeek FINALLY made it to Quebec. I believe they'll be FedExing it to the testing facility very soon, so results should be coming any day now. 2nd tri tomorrow! How time flies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi little one!!! Love the scan. Glad the appointment went smoothly and congrats on officially being in tri 2! Can’t wait for the results. Are you getting vibes one way or the other?

Seriously. And today is staff meeting and conference with the preschool during prep, speech tomorrow, and report cards due Friday. At least Thursday is a holiday and A’s school is open. In other good news, opks are negative and temp bounces from 97.8 to 98.1 so I’m confident that I Oed.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Y'all....Y'ALL!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty so excited for you!!! I can't wait to find out :)

Dobby glad you were able to confirm O. Also, I really miss not getting true lazy days. I wouldn't trade my kids but would love to take a nap whenever I want lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg pretty I thought that was gonna be the result and I nearly screamed with excitement hahaha. I can’t wait!!! Such a quick turnaround too girlie vibes girlie vibes

and Fluek exactly that!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

FML! -.-


----------



## monroea

Noooo!!! What a bummer!


----------



## Flueky88

Ah man, what a freaking bummer. Ugh, sorry you are in suspense for even longer.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg nooo I’m so sorry! My brother had this issue with 23 and Me. They sent him three kits and then basically said not doing this anymore. Are you going to try again?


----------



## WinterBub

Booooo! I thought that was going to be the result in your first picture, Pretty! I'm going to guess it is a girl... I think they have an easier time confirming boys with any of the genetic blood tests. Basically- find some Y chromosomes, and the answer is clear. Take that with a grain of salt, though as who knows?! Might have been affected by the long shipping time or something like that, too. :shrug: will you find out from the 13w genetic testing you did, anyway? Sorry! I'm sure you were super excited to get that second email, only to be let down. Blah.

Thanks for the blood test feedback, all! I guess I'll go for the blood test and likely not do anything more. My regular OB and the fertility Dr both said trisomy issues usually come from the mother, so i don't want to push my OH to do the sperm analysis. He can be kind of a diva, so will save the opportunity to push him to do something for another time! Fingers crossed my body is regulating itself, and we will have a healthy baby to take home next time. My OB was just like "try again", so she was the original opinion, and the fertility dr is the second one. :winkwink: might as well do the blood test and call that a compromise. Side note: I feel like fertility doctors have a bit of a God complex. It must be weird to create new lives like that. He was very non-chalant about it all: "you want a girl? We give you a girl. You want a boy? I make you a boy!"

Fleuky- excellent news that the palpitations have gone away hope it stays that way! I remember weird dates and life events too. I also remember birthdays for forever sometimes. Still remember the birthdays of my high school friends who I fell out of touch with at least a decade ago. 

Dobby- Yay for ovulating and fingers crossed for a regular cycle. I feel like the COQ10 has helped me be more "normal". But who knows... could also be that the m/c knocked my hormones back into something more "normal". Hope your work week isn't too full on. Thanksgiving and Christmas break are coming up, at least!!

Been thinking of you, Shae and hope you're doing well. What has having Covid been like? I hope you're both doing well.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Ya, I'm gonna try again. A retest kit is already on the way and supposed to get here tomorrow. So, I'll be extra careful this time and send it back right away.

Winter - My top 2 guesses for what the issue was are either I barely didn't collect enough blood, or the fact that I had the test kicking around for like 6 months before I used it may have affected whatever solution they put in the collection vial to keep the blood fresh. Either way, just gonna make sure I fill it up a little more and hope for actual results this time. And no, the genetic testing is only looking for chromosome issues, not gender. That test is like $500 and only covered by our province's health insurance if the first round for testing says there's a high likelihood of a genetic issue. 
Keeping my FX that your next bean will be good and sticky. :)

Thinking about you too, shae.

So, ya, I'll be retesting and hoping things go better this time. Also, finally told my boss, so know everyone knows and that's a bit of a weight off my shoulders. Otherwise, just business as usual over here. Hope the time change last weekend didn't mess up everyone's schedules too much.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae also thinking of you!

Winter lol at hubby being a diva. I feel that though. Hopefully the blood work gives you the info you’re looking for. So tough in these situations because you want answers as they often have solutions, but then answers usually mean something isn’t as it should be. I’m glad that you’re more regular now as well!

Pretty good plan! Hopefully the shipping moves quickly. And it’s same here for that super screener blood work. I couldn’t get it through my provider if I offered to pay fir it. Have to find a private gyn to do it.

AFM have today off! Like thank you for your service but also thank you for this holiday :rofl: A’s preschool is open. Gonna relax half the day and clean the other. I have a half day next Friday leading into the full week off for Thanksgiving. A’s school is open M-W. Really looking forward to relaxing. Just bummed the theaters don’t have matinees anymore. 3dpo and officially got crosshairs. Much higher than usual lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I just opened my SP retest kit and guess what... There's No FUCKING Collection Tube. So, now I'm gonna have to wait for another kit that probably won't be here til next week. I am so fucking over this. This damn kid better not be this much trouble once it's here.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Pretty that’s crazy! Honestly, I’d tell them to refund you and just grab one from a store instead of waiting. But I’m impatient af LOL. We have the peekaboo available at some of our pharmacy type stores. I know sneak peek seems to be more prevalent online though


----------



## shaescott

Hi everyone, sorry I was MIA for a week. I forgot to reload the page to keep getting emails for new posts. I’m totally fine, so is SO. I can’t smell very well though lol. It’s decreased my enjoyment of food a good bit but otherwise, whatever. 

Pretty uggggh that’s so frustrating, I’m so mad for you :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yay! I was starting to get worried. :(. That’s such a bummer about food. My coworker had it, and she said food still doesn’t quite hit right. Hopefully your sense of smell comes back sooner.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I don't think I've ever seen gender tests in store here. 

So, it's now been 2 full business days and SP hasn't responded to my latest email. Gonna give it til the end of my work day and contact them again. Really hoping that I'll look back on all of this and just laugh if I get a girl result, but we'll see. -.-
In other news, Matthew got sent home from daycare yesterday for being lethargic with a runny nose. Runny noses are no longer considered a Covid symptom here, so he got sent home for being tired? Got him tested last night (his FOURTH time) and it already came negative. So, I'm gonna a give them a bit of shit tomorrow. 
Otherwise, everything's good. Uterus is getting fuller and bigger and I'm seriously counting down the weeks til mat leave. VERY much considering doing 18 months this time. 

"Bump" at 13w4d. Not really a bump though. Just fat and post breakfast. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Loooove it! I see bump. Do the 18! Do it on behalf of us moms in America who can’t lol. That’s so annoying about SP but yes will one day make for a look back and laugh story. Pinky vibes all day Kk gotta go conference week


----------



## WinterBub

Hi shae! Glad to hear from you ❤️ how have things been? What are your symptoms like? Sorry about the loss of smell. I can imagine that's odd to get used to. I thought that does usually pass but might take a while? Glad that it sounds like you're doing well!

Pretty- you look cute! And that's definitely a legit bump. :) I can't believe how fast it seems like this is all going by! If you think this is likely your last baby, I'd take as much leave as I could get. And I'd be raging about Matthew getting sent home for such a minor thing, too. COVID tests for kids are really full on :(

Hope you guys are well too, Dobby and Flueky!

I had my blood test draw today- y'all, they took (not exaggerating) 20 vials of blood. It was all more full on than I had expected, and now I'm also worried that I'm going to get some huge bill. Glad to have done it, though. I feel as if I've done something with this time between everything that's happened and trying again.

Story of the day: kid in neighbor's class got COVID and the mother absolutely lost her sh*t. Emailed everyone in the class accusing them of all sorts of things, and made a scene at the school apparently. Just all so over the top. Kid also does all kinds of after school activities and what not, so you'll never know where it came from. I just can't believe how "normal" people have gone absolutely mad. Fear makes people crazy :(


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I see a bump :) also wow I can't believe it didn't have a collection tube and you haven't received a response. I hope it gets sorted soon for you.

Shae glad you are okay. I hope things get back to normal sooner than later.

Dobby hope conference week goes well.

Winter I hope the cost of the labs aren't expensive. Even more so I hope you get some answers and the answer will help you conceived quickly.


AFM E turned 1 y.o. last week. She had her shots on Friday and her party Saturday. I'm thinking she picked up a cold from the Dr office as her nose became runny on Sunday morning. Then S's nose was runny Monday morning and V's Monday evening. All have had low grade fevers too. I seem to have caught it as well. So far DH hasn't caught it.

The party went well but was so exhausted afterwards. I also forgot to hand out the party favor bags. I really hope that no one catches the cold the girls have but the party was before any symptoms so maybe.


----------



## DobbyForever

Conference week was going great. I’ve been loving my A, my life, thinking how great it is to have just one amazing child I can focus all my energy on then I woke up looking bloated AF.... ........ .....................


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby are you for real!?!?


----------



## DobbyForever

I think so. I just couldn’t stop staring at my stomach this morning because I never wake up bloated. Like honestly checking out my stomach is one of my favorite parts of the morning :rofl: and I haven’t felt well but I thought it was just conference stress plus like I cancelled my bd plans! I was good! I thought I confirmed O and wasn’t even in the TWW. And my opks were negative cuz I track them now through my lp. I had a margarita last night too and my dumba** was like I’m just bloated from the jack Daniels :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Like I almost posted on Premom a joke about how my stomach didn’t get the memo I wasn’t pregnant but then I took a frer and had a sketchy line so I picked up more tests on the way home.


----------



## Flueky88

I know I remembered you had said you had canceled your plans with the guy around O. I'm so excited for your next test


----------



## WinterBub

Wait?! So what's the backstory here?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

OMG!! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

CB digital was neg so I ripped it apart :rofl: get out of here with your negativity

I only had sex the one day. My opks were back to negative, my temp didn’t rise but I was sore like I had ovulated. I wasn’t super horny anymore, so when dude asked to cash his rain check I had already dropped the $75 to wax so I wanted to put my goods to use. And I figured if I was already sore from popping an egg, if I wasn’t having sex for another 12+ hours then the egg should have been kaput. But I guess not because I got even more tests. The teenager who checked me out was like.... that’s a lot of tests. What happens if half say yes and half say no? And I’m like dear child then I’m 50% pregnant (which he thought was hilarious), but then says I already know what they’re gonna say LOL I just want to see it ten times


----------



## WinterBub

:shock::shock::shock:!! OMG- congratulations! Hard to deny a +YES on the digital. 

Wild. I've learnt so much about how complicated this all is.... and then this happens :rofl: I guess that they weren't lying in sex ed when they said it only takes once and happens easily!! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## DobbyForever

Depends on the moment. One moment, I have no idea what the h* I'm going to do. I literally just talked to my mom about the idea of tying my tubes. I know I talk about it a lot and it's obviously stupid, but like I've just felt so complete with A and he requires so much. My mom told me I was stupid and going to have another kid so I guess joke's on her


----------



## WinterBub

I get it, it's all life changing and complicated stuff! Well, I for one am super excited. \\:D/ these things have a way of working out as they should, and maybe this baby was just meant to be. :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright, I am done freaking the f* out now lol.

Pretty, I second Winter. Thanks so stupid. Did you have a chance to talk to them? I hope they had something other than sorry to say about it.

Winter holy damn that’s a lot of blood. How are you feeling? I know we have a lot of blood, but 20 vials seems a bit much. Hopefully no ill side effects. And hope that you’re pleasantly surprised and the bill ends up being less than you think or comes with a manageable payment plan option. Did they say how long the results will be? Daaaaaaaaaaaang about the mom. That’s crazy! I hope admin steps in and handles that. YIKES. We just got a confirmed case on campus, so now I’m extra anxious to get this week’s test back. 

Fluek that’s a bummer about the cold. :( Hope everyone is on the mend soon, and fixed DH escapes it. You know, colds are a part of life. I wouldn’t worry about it. And nw about the favors. I’m sure that everyone had such a great time and didn’t even give it a second thought. 

Shae btw how much longer do you have to stay home?

AFM LOL I mean what do I say about my life now? :rofl: Fighting with the SPED team as they’re out of compliance with A’s evaluation. Conferences are going well. Actually lucked out that I didn’t book any this afternoon because we usually have speech, but she ended up being out this week. Hence the time to go buy a thousand tests. Have 8 more tomorrow then one on Friday morning. A yard duty at my school had to resign because one of my students claimed she was targeting her due to her race. There’s a whole thing, but I can’t really say more online even though we’re all anon here. Um yeah. That’s about it. So excited to be off work at 1:20, gonna see my bff. We had a happy hour planned! If I’m still testing positive and line progression looks good, I’m gonna just tell her. I want to do a riff on her guessing that I was pregnant with A. It was the first time we hung out outside of work, and she basically called my bluff on being pregnant. So I was thinking of ordering something nonalcoholic and giving the same lame excuse I gave last time then whipping out a test. I told one friend because she never sees my lines, and I needed to tell someone irl who won’t spill the beans to anybody in my fam or work. I’m not telling fam for a while. It won’t go over well, and since this is likely it for me I want to just enjoy it for a bit.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Wow, congrats! :) We get to be preggers again together. lol. Based on a quick Google, it seems like your EDD is currently August 1st(?) 5 years and 1 day after A's EDD. Are you excited for them to have potentially close BDays? And which guy is the father?

Winter - Ya, 20 vials sounds like a lot. But if they can give you some answers that'll help you have a sticky bean next time, I guess it's all worth it. And that school Karen sounds crazy. :/

Flueky - Glad to hear the party went well. Sorry that all you ladies are now under the weather though. The day after Matthew got sent home, SO woke up sounding terrible. Deep, raspy voice, coughing, and sneezing. Luckily I'd picked up some Buckley's cold and flu pills a while ago, so he was all set. Matthew's on the mend from his runny nose and Alex and me seem to be safe, so far. Tis the season. Hope you're all feeling better soon. 

Not much to report over here. Kept Matthew home for another day cuz he had a bit of a cough. Still waiting to hear from SP. And I've been passing out on the couch most nights, like, after the kids are already asleep. Then I'll usually wake up, prep lunches, load the dishwasher, and back to bed. Funny thing is my carpal tunnel isn't as bad on the couch. I can imagine that as I progress, I may just end up sleeping on the couch til I deliver, but we'll see. lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh wow, poor SO! It really is the season. Hope everyone feels 100 soon. I’m glad you found something that is helping with the CT. Is the couch at least comfy in general?

Thanks! Technically A’s original due date was 8/1 as well. I just changed it to 7/31 because 8/1 is the anniversary of my dad’s passing, so when one scan came back a day behind I was all over it. This time, I’m not as bothered. Probably because I expect/hope to go early again. I actually really like the idea now of us all having July birthdays. I just obviously hope it doesn’t land on or immediately next to one of ours. I’m hoping I can oneself just stay home until after the Thanksgiving break :rofl: skip conferences and report cards but I’ll have to see what’s feasible with my sick pay

It’s The Boy’s. To which my friend said, “Oh, thank God!” Which is better for a lot of reasons but the shallow in me would have loved the genes from VI :rofl: I told him, he’s in shock. But he was very polite about it and thanked me for telling him/reassured me it was the right thing to tell me and he appreciates having time to process the information. I’m not pushing though. Realized you can’t make fathers out of people who don’t want to be fathers.


----------



## DobbyForever

LH ratios are still fairly low, so not sure when that whole thing kicks in. But I’m happy with that frer progression over one day. CB I have to remind myself that it hasn’t been a day even between the tests and it’s at least a little darker. Dollar tree and Wondfo were lighter as well, but I know I test darker in the evenings than fmu.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby holy progression girl. The CB digital is a bit hit or miss on early detection. I bet if not tomorrow definitely Saturday it'll be positive! Also I conceived E having sex day after O so it does happen lol I mean you obviously know it does :) I am very excited for you and hope it goes well telling your BFF and eventually family. 

Thanks everyone! Girls are mostly better and I'm so so. Fever has been below 100 but still hanging out. 

****trigger warning: fear on effects of vaccine mandate****On another note, I'm honestly scared about CMS vaccine mandate for Healthcare workers. Of the 15000 employers within our system, 1/3 are unvaccinnated. I'm scared what is going to happen to patient care with already experiencing a nursing shortage. I am pro vaccine but this mandate is a bunch a BS. It is someone's right to choose. I am vaccinated but that was my choice. I am afraid that many people will die because of undertsaffing, facilities closed in rural areas because there aren't enough staff to function. 

I am also wondering if I will be relocated to do bedside nursing. Time will tell. I am really happy with my current position and the flexibility it provides but am uncertain of my future. Will just have to accept whatever happens.


Okay enough doom and gloom. On another note, I've bee considering being a gestational surrogate. After being a part of this community and seeing others struggle, I would love to help someone achieve their dream, help my family achieve some projects sooner, and experience pregnancy again but not having a newborn. I have to speak to DH about it and I'm unsure if he'd be willing to agree to me being one. However just wanting to wait until I find out more about work before broaching the topic with him.


----------



## WinterBub

Hopefully your family surprises you and is happy about this, Dobby! What is the backstory with the baby's Dad? How did you meet/what's his story etc? Sorry if I missed it. I think it sounds like you have a good mindset about all of it. Hopefully he turns out to be supportive and wanting to be involved. And i agree with the idea of keeping it to yourself for a little while- Have some fun enjoying the glow and excitement. 

I thought that OSHA had said that they wouldn't be enforcing the mandate, Flueky? I agree with you 100%... It is real wrong to mandate this vaccine. I feel this way because the vaccine isn't preventing transmission, and the manufacturer has a liability shield. I'm fine with the liability shield if it is up to you whether or not to take it- deeply against forcing people and then not allowing any recourse if they are injured by it. I also think that there is a pretty wide range of risk vs reward: The vaccine is a no brainer for some, but it should not have been mandated for young people. And I'm really worried it is going to be mandated for kids for school etc. I may decide to get my LO vaccinated at some future date, but currently have zero interest in taking on any vaccine risk for a few months protection against infection. I really feel for you, because this is a real kick in the teeth for healthcare workers (and all frontline workers too): yesterday's heroes, but not so much today apparently. Not fair to disregard natural immunity, not fair to fire the people worked high risk jobs when there was no vaccine, not fair for people like you who will be pushed to pick up the slack. I don't understand why there's not more of a push to purchase and distribute the Pfizer, Merck, monoclonal treatments etc. Having those freely available would really change everything. Anyway... I'm sorry that you're dealing with the stress of it all- hopefully the worst case scenario won't come into effect, and you'll get to stay in your current role. 

The surrogate idea is huge! Did you enjoy being pregnant? That's an incredible thing to even consider doing for someone else. I guess there's no harm in talking to your DH and finding out some more info. It's my understanding that the hormones etc are no joke. When the fertility Dr was so nonchalant about ivf the other day, I was thinking about how intense the reality probably is. I think it is pretty incredible for you to even think about doing that. ❤️

Hope your Matthew is on the mend now, Pretty! I'd totally camp out in the couch if you feel better doing that. I wonder what the difference is. Hope the household cold passes soon and you stay healthy. 

No news here... Although I got an email from a genetics lab. The Dr had laid out what the blood tests were (lupus, diabetes, hormone levels etc) but didn't discuss any genetics testing specifically. Apparently I did a whole carrier screen for a tonne of different conditions. I suppose in some ways it is good to know, but I'd opted out of "carrier" screening when I was pregnant with my LO. I kinda think some things are better not to know. But what's done is done at this point.

Shae- still thinking of you, and hope you're more or less done with recovery now. Did any of your extended family end up testing positive? When will you go back to work? Did you get any treatment?


----------



## Flueky88

Winter CMS is enforcing the vaccination mandate for Healthcare workers even someone in billing that works from home. The size of the company has no bearing if staff have to comply. The way CMS is ensuring it's mandatory is by refusing to pay for services for those with Medicare or Medicaid insurance. That is a large part of the population that seeks Healthcare. Without that financial reimbursement, it will ruin you. Unfortunately, we can't function without reimbursement. For those that had covid and/or the antibodies treatment in the past 90 days they are waiving the vaccine requirement temporarily. There are a few other reasons for medical or religious exemption but you must have documentation from your Dr and that will be hard to come by. Thank you winter. I am preparing for the worst and hoping for the best, my best coping mechanism lol

Yes, I had kind of thought about it before but thought I'd be ineligible due to my 1st being premature. However since I had full term deliveries for my others, I am eligible. I wouldn't be looking at actively trying to become a surrogate for another year (as long as DH supports it) because I want to lose some weight, get my pelvic floor in tip top shape, and I have to be fully weaned. Thank you, I have been a bit worried what others would think. I told my mom I was considering it because she wouldn't go crazy on me but would still say if she was against it. She actually was supportive and thought it was amazing. So, I'm hoping DH will be receptive. Yes the hormones and medications to prepare for it seem to be be pretty strong. I think I can do it though. Now to work up the courage to talk to him about it but again think I'll most likely wait to see the outcome of this mandate and how things will be affected. I may change my mind if it feels right. I have considered mentioning what he things about it in general. I know this probably sounds awful but the money would be the biggest factor for him most likely. We don't have to have it but it would be nice to do some projects. Oh and I mostly enjoy being pregnant, the aches and pains of 3rd tri aren't fun but I overall handle pregnancy well and my labors and pregnancies are pretty textbook. Last 2 were fairly short without epidural or tearing, pushing out in less than 10 minutes, no hemorrhaging, etc. My placenta had to be manually removed during my last delivery as the cord broke when they applied mild traction but no complications from that.

I hope that you find out your results soon dear.

Pretty I'm glad people/family seem to be on the mend. Having an I'll household is the pits. Also, damn SP still hasn't responded?! It's been a week now?

Dobby I hope you are well. I know you are going to wait awhile to tell family but I really hope it goes over well. It is awful being stressed about negative reactions. I was very nervous with E as I essentially had 3 back to back pregnancies.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty sorry forgot to say right! Would have loved to be closer in bump age, but yay being preggo together again! Hope everyone is feeling much better today. <3

Fluek honestly, I woke up the next morning and went hahaha didn’t Flueky tell me she got pregnant from O+1. And then I shook it off and went about my day :rofl: Telling the bff went ok. She said she supports me either way, and she’ll be there for me either way. Then she told me I need intensive therapy. And that she doesn’t know how I’m going to manage financially or emotionally. And that if he doesn’t want it then I shouldn’t have it because it’s not fair to him or the baby. So that was fun. It’s all the same things my family will say, just she said it compassionately and without swearing.

Do you think the relocation would be in response to the mandate or just something that was coming?

Re vaccine mandates. I’ll spoiler in case nobody wants to hear my two cents haha.

Spoiler
I know Cali said they will. Idk how much they intend to enforce it. I know Cali also said that they are going to start requiring kids in public schools to have them. I’m very pro choice as well. I got weird looks from my coworkers because I honestly don’t know if I want to vaxx A. And then a story just came out that my county gave the wrong vaccine to like tens of thousands of children. I know I’ve seen a lot of strikes at Kaiser. I don’t know if it’s related. The lab was closed yesterday because they were on sympathy strike. It’s such a double whammy with needing the staff but also people shouldn’t have to choose between their personal values and their livelihood for something that’s a medical decision. But yeah.

Oh def update on the potential for surrogacy. I feel you. I remember considering offering to be a surrogate for a friend after I had A, but she ended up getting pregnant after years of trying. I second Winter. That’s very noble of you to think about doing it. And wow, you’ve definitely done your research! And it’s not bad to want extra money. Would you want to do it for someone you know or are you thinking of going through an agency. I have to be honest, I don’t know much about surrogacy other than what I’ve seen in horror movies and “Baby Mama”

Speaking of vaccines, I’m supposed to go to a friendsgiving tomorrow. She’s assured me that everyone minus her are vexed, it’ll be outside, and I can always wear a mask. My social anxiety already doesn’t want to go, but she keeps inviting me over and I keep declining. I’m just not comfortable now that I know I’m pregnant. One because I don’t know how careful her friends are, but also I won’t be able to drink and these are like people who know I love to drink. Idk. But I feel like an ass if I cancel last minute even though she keeps saying it’s fine.

Winter thanks. To make a short story shorter lol. Met on Hinge. We properly dated for about a month. He’s the first guy I dated after my ex, first guy I felt safe enough with to sleep with. He did at least do the gallant thing and told me before we started sleeping together that he wasn’t looking for anything serious because he has commitment issues. The sex has always been really good because there was this crazy emotional connection. I broke things off after a few months of casual because I was just getting way too attached because we have really intimate sex. It’s so different from how I’ve ever been with any partner. So when I started catching feels, and he doubled down on the you’re amazing but I can’t commit I deleted his number. Cue three months and a h** phase later, he texts me. It isn’t as good now because that connection is gone. And we don’t talk as much. We used to talk for an hour before, do it a couple times, then talk for at least another hour. Now we just get straight to it, maybe chit chat for 20m, and then he leaves.

I’m glad you got more info on what the tests were. Sorry about the mishap with the carrier screening. Can you ask them not to share those results or at this point you may as well hear them? Hope the results come quickly.

I just wish for once I could tell someone in real life that I’m pregnant and them be happy for me. Not immediately say wtf are you keeping it?! Then proceed to lecture me on why I shouldn’t have a baby. But I guess that ship has sailed. I don’t even want to tell them anybody else. I didn’t want to tell my bff how I felt about her reaction because she’ll get really hurt. And it was a fair and valid reaction.

Also just in a bit of a pity party. I know I tell ladies on here all the time to only compare tests from every other day, but I was a bit worried my fmu seemed lighter than yesterday. And my tests tonight seemed lighter, but I did drink like 30 ounces and was only on a 2 hour hold. Had a beta done today. It was 47. Which is fine. DS was 59 on 10dpo and the twins were 43 at 11dpo. I know I tested a day later this time than with A, so I’m sure it’s no big deal but I’ve just been sad all day thinking about it. Miserable and full of symptoms, but still would feel better if I can convince my gyn to do a repeat. And turns out she got promoted so all this time she’s a dang surgeon answering my emails. She’s like I can keep answering them until you get set up and have your first prenatal, and I’m like I don’t think so. I have so many questions.


----------



## WinterBub

I had to look up what CMS stands for... We have way too many government departments :rofl: oh, that really sucks. I'm sorry. It sucks for you, and just sucks all around. I hope that they just quietly abandon the mandate. I've always been pro vaccine, had my LO get the full roster diligently... But honestly, this experience is making me rethink some of that. They clearly don't have the best interest of ie. my individual child in mind. So I think this is all creating lots of pain and problems for a very short-term gain. May have really negative long term knock on effects too- I bet there's a decent chance that flu vaccine uptake plummets. And Dobby- I'm absolutely not vaccinating my LO any time soon. I hope that California doesn't force you to if you don't want to. 

If you don't want to go to that party, Dobby, just don't. If it was some unmissable family event, I might say different.... But if you don't want to, then don't! Not worth it knowing in my mind particularly that you're pregnant and don't even want to be there. I would go to a party at the moment (not pregnant), but likely would not if I were pg. Just my two cents!

Thanks for the backstory! Ugh, what a bummer that a relationship didn't happen. How's he taken the news? I like to think that the emotional connection aspect might mean that he'll end up being a good support(?) Im sorry your friend wasn't more supportive. Does she have children? I feel like my outlook on life has been massively changed by having a child and the whole covid experience. Life happens. And you'll find a way forward, and more than that- you'll have a lovely new child to love on. Have you thought about moving somewhere less expensive to live? Luckily your job is super transferrable. But I get it is hard to up sticks if you have family and long term friends etc where you are. I've moved around a lot, and we're not near family so I don't have those things, and can be a bit oblivious to how hard that can prove to be. And of course I get that being a single Mom adds to that. I wish too that people would be more excited in real life. Maybe your friend was also just not expecting it? Would it help to drop some hints about wanting another child to your fam before formally breaking the news? Lay the ground work a little! 

I'm interested to hear your OH's thoughts on surrogacy, Flueky. I asked my OH just now what he would say if I wanted to, and he went to money right away. Lol. He says he'd want $100k to deal with me :rofl: (Fair, as I was a high maintenance pregnant person). And I think that getting paid is really fair enough- it is a big physical thing to go through and being compensated is totally fair! I wonder what the going rate is. I doubt $100k. I wonder if they would let you keep in touch? I think that I would want to do that- kind of like an open adoption but less intense I guess as the baby wouldn't be genetically yours etc. 

I figure what's done is done with the genetic testing. Will see what they say. I don't come from a diverse genetic pool, so hopefully there's nothing weird lurking. :lol: AFM- I took an opk today and it is pretty dark. Very close to or equal to the control line. Slightly worried as I've had no ovulation pain like last month. I would be due to O on Sunday, so hopefully the familiar O pains come back, and I feel more "normal" again. I've been drinking a lot of caffeine, and wonder if that's part of my fertility issues. I have a real problem with cutting myself off, and love pretty much all of it- coffee, energy drinks, diet coke etc. I probably should stop all together as I would if I was to fall pregnant anyway. I have just ramped it way up since the MMC- figured might as well enjoy the non-pregnant things etc. If the first miscarriage hadn't happened I would be having the baby right now, which has been a downer to realize. We were excited to be having a baby by Christmas, were talking about having my in laws come for Thanksgiving and staying while we had the baby etc. Wasnt meant to be, but stings none the less.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I'm sorry she wasn't more supportive. I think most of us worry a bit about how we will manage with another baby and what we need from others is supporting some form or fashion rather than lectures, etc. You will make it dear and I believe a baby is a blessing.

Also, I don't agree that if he wants an abortion you just have to blindly follow his wishes. Ultimately it is up to you and while you can think about the father's wishes, it is still your decision. 

Yes I'm not very keen on vaccinating my girls whenever the vaccine is available for their age group. They are all up to date on all vaccinations but we don't know about any potential long term complications it may cause. I doubt my state will require it though.

I wouldn't go to the party. Could you say that you and/or A was ill so you needed to stay home.

I think tests look great! Free have always had a day between where progression wasn't super obvious. Have had to be reminded progression between 48 hours is best :)

Dobby and Winter: Surrogacy, I had spoken with an agency that sets you up with a surrogacy agency. They try to negotiate better prices and work with agencies that have best interests for both IPs and surrogates. There are 2 agencies that are interested in me and the base price is $45k. It is that price because of my state (lower wages in general compared to some other states) and I would be a first time surrogate. There are others perks though too. For my medical insurance as long as a surrogate pregnancy is covered under my policy (looked like it is since I would be the surrogate mother) they pay my part of my premium. If my insurance doesn't they purchase insurance to cover the surrogacy. I get a clothing budget, cleaning budget my last 2 months, miscellaneous budget, travel to IVF facility, and some other things. They pay the medical bills related to the surrogacy too. So really it all adds up to quite a bit of money. As far as ability to stay connected to baby and family that is something that is up to you and the IPs if you want to maintain a relationship. I think I would like to because even though the baby wouldn't be mine. I shared an incredible journey with the IPs carrying that baby. 

Lol love your DHs reaction about what if you decided to be a surrogate. I'm sure it has been hard after the MMC and especially with milestones coming up. :hugs: 

I usually get O pains on actual O day which is the day after my 1st positive opk. So FX you get it soon. 

CMS in general has a lot of rules and regulations that IMHO don't necessarily benefit the patient/consumer but us more of a loophole of denying payment. I could go on more but I'll stop there. 


AFM feeling some better, mostly just congested now. I do still have a low grade fever though. DH offered to pick supper up and I may take him up on his offer. 

Oh I've been doing opks to pinpoint O. I mean I can mostly pinpoint using other symptoms but I missed POAS lol


----------



## shaescott

OMG I CANT BELIEVE I MISSED THIS

DOBBY AAHHHHHHHHHH

Those tests are definitely getting darker, girl. Deep breaths. I did some skimming cuz I was just looking for more test updates tbh so I’m not sure where it was mentioned that the father might request termination but I agree with Flueks that you don’t have to do that if he wants to, he made the choice to have unprotected sex, that is effectively consent for pregnancy, just because he couldn’t be bothered to put a rubber on it doesn’t mean you have to lose your chance to give A a sibling. Anyway, I’m so excited for you holy crap, I can’t believe it AHHHHHH

Updates on myself:
I can smell again! I got my sense of smell back a good several days ago. I finally baked my sourdough bread from the starter I made during my quarantine and it was delicious.

Hilarious story:
I got a text from my sister a few days ago. It said “I’ve been dreaming about baby boys a LOT lately. Are you being careful?” I was like well that’s weird but okay and so I responded with “pffftttt not as careful as I physically could be but careful enough”. The response I get said “Okay. Love you.” My sister is turning 17. Does anyone see the weird thing here? Gen Zers generally don’t use periods at the end of the last sentence in a text, and my sister sure doesn’t. I paused, then responded “why do you sound like mom”. What I got back was “This is mom. Does it say it’s from *sister*?” FUUUUUUCCCKKKKKK I responded to the “are you being careful” thinking it was my sister, not my MOTHER. My dad had just got a new phone and it screwed with the iCloud stuff and my mom and sister’s texts were intertwining somehow. She then says “are you more concerned knowing it’s me with my prophetic dreams” and I was like “well of course but I haven’t even ovulated yet and my temps are pre-O, it would be impossible to sustain a pregnancy with my progesterone this low so I know I’m not pregnant” so she was like “okay”. She then said that there’s a boy who really wants to be born and has a soul connection with me etc, not sure when he’ll be born or if he’ll even be my first but it’s a thing that’s gonna happen. Weird but okay, my mom is a little too in tune with stuff :rofl:

The next day I got my positive LH test. I texted her “that boy might be this egg if I’m not careful enough” and she just went :shock: then “not that I wouldn’t be thrilled”

SO and I have been doing withdrawal lately, no diaphragm. No oopsies have occurred, he always pulls out a good bit before he finishes. But I can’t help but wonder if it could be possible. I also may have rubbed up against his parts with mine shortly after he finished, he had put on a condom to finish and taken it off post finishing, it wasn’t exactly covered but it’s possible it was contaminated with sperm. With my luck, nothing will happen. But a girl can dream, and it would be cool if my mom predicted a pregnancy before conception actually occurred lol. Also I’d love to be pregnancy buddies with Dobs! But yeah, probably not considering my luck.

The LH test was positive 2 days ago, my temp rose from where it was the previous few days by like 0.4 degrees today but not out of pre-O range by any means, so hopefully it’ll continue to rise and it just needs another day or two to get into normal post-O range.

Sorry that was crazy long, oops


----------



## WinterBub

That all sounds pretty decent re: surrogacy. I think $45k is enough to make it worth all the work, if you are sold on the value of helping out others too. All the extras sound decent, too! If you still have your maternity clothes etc, you could add that money to what you would earn. It would be exciting to hear how it all goes if you go ahead. :) It would be amazing to go through that and keep in touch with the baby/family. 

Shae-! Good to hear from you, and I'm glad that you're more or less done with COVID now. What was it like? Like the flu? Or less intense than that? And that's very interesting from your Mom! Little boys are lovely- so cuddly and sweet. I hope that you do have a little boy, and don't have to wait much longer to meet him. ❤️

Dobby- I totally agree that you are under no obligation to do whatever the BD wants. Nope! I know it all gets complicated as he will have whatever feelings, and you have whatever feelings... But you're absolutely free to make your own choices. He kinda already made his. I agree with Shae on that one.


----------



## DobbyForever

Okay strap in for a long one lol sorry

Winter, yeah. I mean he has all his other vaccines, but yeah. I’m not gonna go down that rabbit hole haha. But yeah I’d rather not vaccinate him for this if I’m not forced to. I just don’t feel like I have enough information to confidently make that decision. Right now, he’s not old enough anyway. So unless they approve it for 2-5, I don’t have to worry about it until July. I am worried though that if they enforce the tax mandate they’ll do away with the mask mandate, and I really don’t want to be pregnant in a room full of unmasked kids.

Omg your DH is funny! And interesting yeah to keep in touch or not.

Re O pains. I get so many random cramps these days, I ignore 99% of them :rofl: I wouldn’t worry too much if you aren’t feeling any cramps. FXed for O on time

Sending the biggest hugs. I’m so sorry. I agree with Flueks. Those anniversaries are so hard. I am a big proponent of that indulgence in things and self care. 

Fluek oh wow yeah that would def add up. It makes sense though. You shouldn’t have to pay out of pocket for anything pregnancy related. I totally understand why you would want to keep in touch. If you do end up doing it, I hope that you can find a family that you really connect to. And I guess if you think about it, 45k is solid when you think about the number of months involved. Not sure how far out you gotta start the hormones and what not. And then my booty is over here like too bad they can’t pay you under the table and not get taxed :rofl: but yeah in a situation like this definitely need all that legalities handled.

Shae you got your sense of smell back!!!! YAY! I’ve been low key over here like man I hope she can smell/taste food again soon. That’s amazing. I remember you mentioning your mom’s dreams. And omg though that’s so embarrassing with the text but sounds like she took it well. I’d also be thrilled hehe. Obviously, I want you to go out and get your fairy tale wedding buuuuut maybe it’s the millennial in me my brain is like why does that have to be before a baby? ;) But yeah I’ll be curious to see if any super swimmers make it through this cycle.

Re the friend. She has two kids. But yeah. I didn’t mind what she said just how she said it. Like basically she called me a terrible person for not considering his feelings. She said if I even consider child support that I’m evil. And she kept saying I need therapy. But not in the helpful way in a really offensive way. She doesn’t have the best filter. Like I know it comes from a place of caring, but she’s a lot like my mom in that way and I hate it. So far the only person that has reacted positively outside of here was A’s daycare. You have to get on the waitlist super early around these parts. The director was really sweet about it.

Re The Boy. Thank you all. I was starting to question myself and wonder AITA :rofl: My other bff, the party host, was like fts, f* his feelings, you do what you want and never base your choices on a man even if he said the opposite. I did tell him about my beta, and he was supportive but did mention once that his preference has not changed. 

Re my fam. Def dropped hints and it’s a resounding don’t tie your tubes because we know you want a second kid but also don’t have a second kid without a family aka a man. It’s not going to go over well, so I’m just going to tell them when I tell everyone else. And if they take offense to that then whatever. I’m so sick of people shitting all over me and my life.

Re the party: I ended up going. Turns out, her other bff is 13 weeks pregnant are trying for two years. She’s so cute. I feel for her, her wedding was postponed twice due to covid. And they finally got a third date but turns out she’s due that same week. So they’re pushing the wedding out again. So my friend (the host) was being pretty strict anyway about people being masked and having as much air flow as possible. The nice thing is this friend group is ALWAYS late. Not fashionably late. Rude late. She said arrive at 4, dinner at 6. It was one person (who had sleptover) and me there at 4, everyone else showed up 6-7 lol. So I left at 6 right when everyone showed up.

Other than that not much to report. Brother is home from OH for the holiday, so it was a pleasant surprise to pick him up from the airport yesterday. Pretty happy with the test progression up to this point. I did email my doctor to see if she'll do a beta on Monday. I'm a little sad because I guess she's a surgeon now, so she's been responding to my emails but she can't actually do my prenatal care. I did call and leave a message for the office to call me back for a telephone appointment. I want to ask some questions sooner rather than later, but I don't want to keep bothering my old gyn if that's not technically her job. Just booked our reservations for our annual visit with mall Santa.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just reread that and I cannot believe how many times I typed "but yeah" and “like”... I'm so Californian :rofl:

ETA some doctor emailed me, shocked as it’s Sunday. Luckily, the hospital lab is open Sun. In and out in five minutes, went shopping, and had results before I got home. Beta was 101, so roughly 42.6 hours to double. I know I should be thrilled with it, but it does make me uneasy that it’s slightly lower than my last two pregnancies.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm glad you had a good time at the party, Dobby! I wonder if the pregnant lady would be interested in being real life bump buddies? I had a friend who had her baby 4 months after mine and it was quite fun to go through together :) Though she unfortunately moved to Australia when her baby was a few months old :cry:

Interesting about O pains. I just felt last month that that was so familiar- something I used to get every month that had gone away :shrug: maybe it means something, maybe it is meaningless. I didn't want to try this month, but would like to have another clear and simple cycle under my belt. I looked at my calendar and I had cramping and positive or near positive OPKs days 15/16//17/18. So, day 15 would be tomorrow. We'll see what happens, and see what my 20 vial strong blood test results are :coffee: Not sure what the near positive the other day means (would've been CD12 seemingly). My OH is being a bit of a dick, so not interested in even being near him today :rofl: to cut a long story short: he hates his job atm, and wants to apply for roles overseas. I said no, mostly due to COVID/restrictions. I know what I'm dealing with where we are, and am not about to go to somewhere like Europe where they're all locking down again. Would've loved to go 3 years ago, but not interested right now. We moved to where we are for his job, and I hated it for years, and more or less had to suck it up. He's not happy now the shoe is on the other foot. I understand hating your job, and he's also worried they're going to move him into a worse one... So, fair to be unhappy. But he's basically being ridiculous and dramatic and unpleasant about the whole thing. Anyway...

Do the kids even wear the masks properly, Dobby? I've long wondered this with the school mask debate. I wouldn't worry too much in CA... I'd bet a fair number (as in most) keep wearing them even if the mandate is removed. I also think you can do more effective things yourself if possible- do your windows open? Can you make a draft/air flow through with open window/s and door? 

Sorry again about the friend's reaction. Yeah, I wouldn't take kindly to being told "you need therapy". The child support thing is a complicated question. Have you thought about that? If I was in your shoes, I feel like the ideal would be he has a low key relationship with the baby, and pays something, but not a lot. I have no experience though, so what do I know? His feelings matter, but if he chose totally unprotected finish inside sex, well... This can't be too big of a surprise. And he does get to decide how involved he'll be etc. But you will be both the one going through the pregnancy, and doing the raising... So, no, he doesn't get to tell you what to do. I think for both men and women: don't have sex unless you're willing to accept creating a baby. I know we forget, but that's kind of the whole design :rofl:

Enjoy having your bro home! And I'd be happy with that beta (as far as I understand the way they're meant to go). Each pregnancy is different, and in any case, nerve-wracking as early pregnancy is, it will go how it is meant to go. :hugs:its not long until you can do a scan and get a sneak peek! Good luck finding a new doctor. Sorry the old one is not available this time around.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that beta sounds great, deep breaths <3 that’s too bad about your OB switching to just surgery. I hope you can find one you like soon! Idk how Kaiser works, you still get free choice of provider right? It’s not like the UK where you get what you get and don’t get upset, I presume? I feel like Californians would flip over that… Now that I’ve moved I don’t have an OB/GYN here and we just got new insurance this month so I’m not totally sure who’s in network for us. I’ll have to do some research and hope I can find a good midwife or something, I’d like a CNM ideally rather than an OB. My PCP also is leaving the practice and becoming a hospitalist so I need to find a new PCP sooner than I thought. Anyway. I’m glad the party went well and you were able to spend some time with just a few people before the crowd arrived. Did The Boy say his preference of involvement if you do have a baby? I can’t remember and I may have just missed it. I don’t really understand how a guy could see his baby after birth and still be like “nah I don’t want to be in my child’s life”. I really hope that he’ll be involved even though you’re not together, unless of course he’s like your ex and more harmful being around than absent.

Winter sorry about the argument with your DH. I wouldn’t take kindly to the idea of moving abroad either. Although if my SO had a serious plan to move us to the middle of nowhere but still in America, I’d probably be down :rofl: My SO doesn’t love his job either but sometimes you just gotta suck it up and get the bills paid. Also, that’s a lot of vials of blood, wow! Luckily they’re pretty small, generally speaking. 

I told my mom we were doing pullout but not like a moment before ejaculation, rather pulling out like 1-2 minutes before. I told her how we did that last month and I didn’t get pregnant so I don’t expect to, because I read a study that said men either always have sperm in pre-ejaculate or never have sperm in it. She was like “it’s not very much sperm, so you not getting pregnant last month doesn’t mean there’s not sperm in it”, which, fair point. She said something like the pullout method often causes kids spaced out by like a year or something (I don’t remember the amount of time and I’m not finding anything on a quick Google search but whatever) because it’s not much sperm so most of the time it doesn’t get them pregnant, but every once in a while you get a strong enough swimmer in there lol. A girl can dream, but she once had a dream I was pregnant and clearly I wasn’t so :shrug: though this one was different in that she was sensing a specific soul that wanted to be born. Idk, but if I end up pregnant this cycle I’m gonna be like holy crap mom you’ve started detecting pregnancy before conception :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

Lol at your Mom potentially knowing ahead of time! That is how psychics work, though!! I went with a friend years ago just for a laugh and a few things ended up being true :shock: less interesting stuff than a baby being born, though! I watched a reality show where one of the couples on it had a baby at a midwife center attached to a hospital. That seemed pretty ideal. I had a C/S, so know that that's what I'd have again. I'm one of the rare ones that actually would prefer a C/S, so that works!

We had both travelled and lived in different places before we met (it's one of the things we had in common). But having kid/s changes things. I like my Dr/we have good medical stuff nearby, we know what schools we have around here, and I am not trading that in because of all the covid unknowns. If it was just us and he got the job and we ended up stuck in an apartment in Germany for however long, I actually wouldn't have cared that much. But we were really strict about staying in and "doing our bit" last year, but Im not doing that again to my LO. We still don't do much, try to keep doing things outside etc but kids need interaction, and I have some worries that we did the wrong thing by him last year. He has a speech delay, and I do think that a year of no social interaction must be a part of that. 

I'd be interested too to hear what The Boy said about what he'd do if you do have the baby. 

I hope you get lucky with pull out failure, Shae! We've done last minute pull out long term and never had it fail. Only fallen pregnant when he didnt. I do think it depends on the guy.... But also don't think anyone should do pullout unless you accept that it may not work! My Dr said most people using pull out end up with a baby within a couple of years, but I've always wondered whether that's because of a tiny bit getting in, or people starting to push it and not always pulling out. I was too embarrassed to ask that, though. :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m sorry my posts are so long lately! I’m not being as concise as I could be.

Winter, I’d def be interested in being rl bump buddies with her. She’s so sweet, and I have known her since high school. Long funny story short, I was friends with our mutual bff through working at the PetSmart PetsHotel for like years and years before we realized we graduated from the same high school in the same class haha. I had geometry with her other bff in 9th grade haha. I’m sorry yours moved away. BNB is great, but there’s something nice about having friends locally.

I’m so sorry DH is in a mood! I agree, I see why. Doesn’t make it any less annoying to be around. And I totally understand your hesitation to move right now. Everything is still such a mess. Hopefully he’s not moved into a worse position/ he finds a solution soon. Or just stops being unpleasant hahahaha

I totally get wanting to stay somewhere for your kids. And please, please, PLEASE do not wonder about the delay. I know I worry, too. That maybe I don’t talk enough at home because I’m exhausted by the time I pick him up or this that and the other. It’s just one of those things. It’s hard though as a parent. 

Shae, I mean your mom’s got a point. Just because it didn’t happen one month doesn’t mean there isn’t sperm in there. But I get it the whole pending soul vs pending pregnancy dream semantics lol. I’d still love to be bump buddies, so I’m rooting for a super swimmer. And what a great story that would be! Your mom getting a gut feeling right around your ovulation. Did you end up confirming O?

Re OB, yeah . I did see one in clinic the other day who did the ultrasound and I liked her. She was very let’s just run a bunch of tests for everything and had a good energy. So I may try to request her. Kaiser let you chose, but they have to be open to new patients. I guess it’s like having a full class. After a certain number you can’t take any unless the doctor approves it. Like A’s pediatrician would always approve sibling requests.

Re the child support. I haven’t fully crunched the numbers. With A in public school getting services there, I should be able to do it. Worst case, I have options to refinance my condo and/or dip into my HELOC. The nice thing is that I’d have about 9 weeks where A is in Kinder but the baby is still home with me. So that will also let me tuck some money away hopefully. I was born in a family where a lot of pregnancies/children were used to trap men. So we’ve always had a very no matter what sex can equate to pregnancy. If my brothers knocked up a girl, we’d make them be involved and support their kid. So I don’t have a lot of sympathy. I understand I’m unilaterally choosing to keep it though, so I’m trying not to be a b* about it. BUT flip side, if I don’t hold him accountable financially then my family won’t be inclined to help me financially. They only help me out here and there because I do get child support for A’s dad. Even now, if I have a bad month they remind me that I could take him to court to get reimbursed for 1/2 of A’s therapies. It’s just not worth the headache and attorney’s fees. We’ll see though. He’s got 30+ weeks to figure it out. His preference is for the child not to exist. He said if it does, he doesn’t know what his involvement will be but he likely won’t be. But he did immediately follow that up with that he’s in shock and still processing and that could potentially change. Just has not to this point. I don’t know him all that well, but I don’t have any red flags going off. He’s always treated me respectfully. He refused to choke me during sex LOL like won’t even put his hand on my neck in that manner, it’s always just a caress. I know he gets along really well with his family, but they do have a bit of an odd dynamic. I just need him to pick a level of involvement and stick to it.

Re betas: Thanks ladies. So hard not to compare. I do feel less doom and gloom today but not by much lol.

AFM running errands galore today while A is in school. Just one quick run to Whole Foods to get my pie fixings then I'm resting the rest of the day. Have a telephone appointment set for the 1st, and they'll schedule my prenatal then. I'm not really amused because I'm trying to minimize how many days I take off of work, so with any luck I can get it scheduled for winter break. I'll be 9 weeks right when it starts, so I'll be able to just pop A off at school then go. According to the SneakPeek website, I can take it 12/13. So you know I'll be here pricking myself that day. LOL


----------



## shaescott

Winter according to Dr. Google, withdrawal with perfect use has a failure rate of 4%. Imperfect use is in the 20s. The diaphragm has a failure rate of 6% so I actually am less likely to get pregnant with withdrawal apparently, but I know the diaphragm worked for me so time to try something else with a risk :rofl:

SO definitely doesn’t want to get me pregnant (yet) and that’s why he pulls out a good minute or two in advance, but any sex at all carries a risk of pregnancy, whether you’re on birth control, using condoms, withdrawal, or nothing at all. He knows that. He is in control of when he pulls out for the most part, sometimes I complain a little but if I’m on him and he’s like “no seriously get off” then I’m like “fine”, it’s not like I can force him, that’s assault. I know I should get off when he says it the first time but the hormones be wild :muaha: and he never waits until it’s urgent to tell me it’s time to get off, he gives it some leeway.

I put in a request for a new patient appointment with a midwife at my hospital since they do well woman visits as well, and I would like to get established with one prior to pregnancy. Although, it may take long enough to get an appointment that I’ll be pregnant by then and have to make a dating scan appointment before I even meet the midwife. I feel like a hospital birth with a midwife and access to hydrotherapy is the best of both worlds for my (and more so SO’s) anxiety about something going wrong but also being able to have a more relaxed provider and a low intervention birth. While I’d love a birth center birth, there aren’t any in my area that are close enough to a hospital for me to be comfortable with it, the closest is a good 15 minutes from a hospital. I’d need it to be down the road or across the street. My mom’s was down the road from the hospital. 

I just texted my mom and this is what ensued :rofl:

I’m glad my mom puts up with my crazy, but also I got it from her, so she’s kinda obligated to. Honestly, I’ll be pretty disappointed if I don’t get pregnant this cycle, cuz that means her dreams either aren’t prophetic, or they have no time correlation, like they don’t mean it’s an imminent event, so it would mean we couldn’t ever rely on them. My mom had a dream about me being pregnant like once many years ago, but it wasn’t a recurring dream, and she was like “nah you’re not pregnant, I can tell”. So we’ll see if this recurring dream is a legit thing. When I was 1dpo she said she couldn’t sense anything “established” but nothing is really established until implantation, so we’ll see. I know my dreams don’t mean crap because I’ve had dreams of getting a positive pregnancy test a few times a year since I was 15. 

While typing this I started to get a pinchy sharp pain in my left pelvis around the pubic bone but I can’t tell if it’s just musculoskeletal or actually internal. It also is far too early for implantation, so idk what it could mean, if anything. Blah. I’m obsessing way too hard.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs oops I was typing when you posted and I didn’t see it. I did confirm O, I had a slow rise but it’s been steady. 

It’s good that he can recognize that he’s still processing and that his thoughts right now may not be accurate to how he’ll actually feel further along into the pregnancy. I do hope he decides to be involved, but of course I already said that lol. 

You can take sneakpeek when you’re only like 7 weeks?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae lol s’all good in the hood. Woot for O! Bummer your mom is saying she’s not sensing anything established yet, but my a** is over here like 1dpo not out yet! Maybe once there’s implant ;) You and your mom are hilarious lol.

That’s good that he knows to give you some time haha. Those hormones do be wild hahaha. You also said he’s very much aware you have baby fever, so he knows he’s playing with fire a bit.

Hope it doesn’t take too long to get an appointment! And that you can find one and get comfortable with them so you can have the prenatal care experience you’re hoping for. Yeah, that’s too bad they don’t have more birth centers right by hospitals. Definitely would be the best of both worlds.

Re The Boy. Yeah, we’ll see. It’d be nice, but I’m not going to plan for it. Prepare for the worst, hope for the best. I did just text him because I had to fill out some paperwork and I don’t know his family history. He said no chromosome/genetic issues that he’s aware of. Didn’t follow up with why I’m asking HAHA.

On that note though, the form said to call a geneticist if I said yes to any questions. I said yes to about four? So I called, and they scheduled a telephone appointment on 12/14. I’m a little concerned because with A they didn’t refer me to a geneticist. The only new yes stuff was A’s developmental delays/ASD and the fact he was small for gestational age. Same time, if y’all wanna run some more tests not on my dime then knock yourselves out.

Right?! Apparently. “At SneakPeek, we're constantly working on improving the sensitivity and accuracy of our test. From May to August 2021, we launched a large-scale study to validate our improved test, and provided accurate results to 75 out of 75 women who were 7 weeks into pregnancy. We feel confident that customers who take our test at 7 weeks gestational age will continue to experience 99.9% accuracy. The test is the same whether the sample is collected by Lancet or using Snap, so both methods are fine for use at 7 weeks, with 99.9% accuracy.” And I’m here like 75 women does not make a valid sample size LOL but I’m still going to do it early anyway :rofl: I ordered it through Amazon in case I need to return it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah my mom doesn’t think she can sense it prior to implantation because so many eggs get fertilized and never implant so she won’t sense something established if it’s just fertilized, it’s not established at that point. We’ll see if she texts me to take a test in a week or so lol. Though she might just not because she wants me to be able to tell her. We’ll see. 

Re: the geneticist maybe it’s just because of the extra history? You haven’t hit 35 yet have you? I thought you were like 29 or something but I have no clue. 

I would agree that 75 people is not a sufficient sample size let alone “large scale”, that was my first thought when I saw 75. Hopefully they’re right and 7 weeks is late enough. It would suck ass if you did it at 7 weeks and it said it was a girl and it was actually too early and it was a boy and you were all excited expecting a girl :(

I just looked on FF to see what my EDD would be and it’s August 12th, being heavily pregnant in August sounds horrific, the only upsides are that I’m not having morning sickness in the heat and that I don’t have to worry about bundling up my newborn baby in 20 degree weather. But like I suck at dealing with heat in general so doing that with an extra 30 pounds on me and being out of breath sounds like absolute hell. Worth it for a baby of course, I just would much rather have a baby in spring or something, avoid summer altogether.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I think getting pregnant in June with dd2 was my favorite because I wasn't in 3rd tri during the summer and skipped most of flu season. 

I know they aren't great odds but still hope you get a bfp. Would be so interesting if your mom is right. I do believe some people have psychic abilities. I think the trouble is figuring our who is legit and who is not 

Also, loooove the CNM at my obgyn office. They rotate you through all the providers during your prenatal visits since you never know who will be working at time of delivery but the midwives were my favorites (other than one obgyn). He was amazing and delivered V. I had to have an obgyn with her since she was early. As for S, an obgyn delivered her because she was born on Wednesday (midwives don't work on Wednesdays) but finally with E, I had a midwife deliver. She broke my waters at 9cm and stayed with me until delivery (which was only 15 minutes but still). She asked me if I wanted to get in a different position but honestly I was in too much pain to move during that final transition. She remained calm too when the cord broke and she had to manually remove my placenta. It could have been really bad but she stayed cool as a cucumber :)



Winter any news on test results? Also, sorry your DH has been in poor moods. It can be difficult to be in a position you hate/dislike but it isn't right to bring that negative energy to others. Also, yeah there is no way I'd be okay with an international move. Having kids, I need our family/support system. 

Dobby I think prepare for the worst but hope for the best is a good way to approach TBs potential "fathering". As for child support, even though he would prefer not to be a father, he still must understand that unprotected sex carries that risk and he must accept those "consequences". I don't think it's bad to get child support from him. Just my 2 cents.

I hope you can get is scheduled during your break. It is tough missing work for appts (particularly when it's not like you can make it up later "peace out kids, be back in 1.5 hours and try not to kill each other" lol) In any case hope genetic screening goes well when you get to that stage. Sorry your old Dr only does sx now. I hope whomever you choose that you like them :)

AFM went to urgent care after having a fever since Tuesday. Negative for everything, cbc was normal. Just chalked up to a "virus". Just annoying to still have a fever. S and I are both still sick but V and E are better. It's just odd to me. I'm still taking S to dr tomorrow though.


----------



## shaescott

Fluent yikes, I hope you guys are feeling better! I only had a fever one day during my run of COVID, it was 101.0 at the max temp. SO didn’t have a fever. My COVID patients also rarely have fevers. So fingers crossed it’s not just too early to show up, sounds to me like just a generic virus. 

I just called the OB/GYN and midwifery office at my hospital and got a new patient appointment for 12/30/21 with one of the midwives I was hoping for! Here’s hoping I have to call and change it to a pregnancy confirmation appointment next week! But if not, I get established as a patient of the midwifery practice, so it’ll be good either way.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae lol well definitely keep us posted. That is a predicament. It’d be fun for her to tell you then test and it be bfp, but I can also see the value in it being a surprise. So glad you got an appointment and with the midwife you wanted! FXed for a bfp but i'm glad that you have a good outlook either way.

You’re so sweet! I wish I was 29 LOL I’m 32. Jk, I don’t miss 29 at all.

And for sure. I do worry about that. I was thinking of doing the peekaboo a few weeks later as well since it’s only $20. The price discrepancy kinda weirds me out a bit though. Like why does one cost four times as much?! Whatever. I have a lot of girlie vibes, and I know I had that vivid dream a few times that I was pregnant with a girl this year. But I think that's just wishful thinking. Chinese gender says girl, but it said girl with A :rofl:

I was going to ask what was wrong with August weather. I like August weather! But then I remembered Cali August is probably different than August where you are hahaha. A spring baby would be nice for sure. I agree with Fluek. So stressful having a newborn during cold and flu season. I’m obviously locked into summer due dates with my job. Although I did like that idea of having an April baby and just not going back after Spring break. Too late now LMFAO

Fluek I’ve heard of that before. The rotating through the providers. That’s so awesome. Glad your midwife was so with it!

I’m so sorry about the urgent care visit. It’s nice that it didn’t come back as anything serious, but also super frustrating to still have a fever Hope you can get some rest.

Yeah I just switched my music prep back to the morning too. Otherwise I could sneak out on Friday’s at 2:15 lol. Otherwise I need something at exactly 3:30 hahah. I'm already peeing so much, too. I'm going to to really figure out creative ways to hold it.

AFM nothing much. Took care of errands. Got an estimate for my car for the insurance company. It's about $1,100. So I should get at least that much. Tomorrow is my last me day. Going to finally clean the house haha.


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- that's great that she's a legit bump buddy prospect! I think that unless my testing comes back with something wrong, we might try from next month. Kind of a scary thought, but that would be an August birthday. It is hot as hell, but at the same time, I'd love a summer bday baby. Funnily enough- my ex-bump buddy had one baby in the US and one in Australia, both born in the same month. One is born in winter, and the other in summer as she switched hemispheres.

I don't know what to say about child support, as I don't even really know how it works. What's his job? (Or more- how much money does he make?) I feel like that's an important factor...? Hopefully y'all can work out some happy medium of both money and involvement. I hope that you can make all your own decisions/plans, and move forward happily with that. Ideally he'll come around to his own decisions that work for you, too. The baby obviously knows nothing for a while, so he would have a few months after birth to get his head around it all and for you to work out how to proceed. I would think you asking him about genetic stuff should have been a big clue that this is all really happening- I can imagine being in shock in his shoes etc. And thank you for the reassurance on the speech delay. He's booked in for a formal consult, so will see what they advise. The ped was very much like "he will catch up by 6-10 years old". Great... But seems like we should give him some help to move forward now if we can. 

Shae- glad you could set up an appointment, sounds very promising. Fingers crossed you'll be using their maternity services soon. :D sorry that your OH isn't ready just yet. I don't/wouldn't advocate for anything deceptive etc, but I feel like there would be nothing wrong with upping the kink/lingerie now and again... Does that count as deception?! My LO is the result of us both getting into the risk factor. Sorry if that is TMI! We were at the point where we would've properly tried in the next year/couple if years, but the hormones got to us before any logical decision making did.

Flueky- hope you're feeling better! My ped said that they are seeing double the usual amount of all the usual viruses this year, so I guess mother nature makes up for the time lost when people truly did stay home. Did the doctor say anything insightful about S? Is she feeling better today?

Pretty- hope all is well! Did your son get his cast off, or not yet? I lost track of the timeline of when that happened.

AFM- haven't heard anything about my test results. They didn't set up a results appointment or anything, and said that it will take 2+ weeks to get the full results. I should call tomorrow to check in. I had to do masses of online paperwork, but can't remember if I made a portal login etc or they just sent links. I had O pains today and yesterday- less pronounced than last month, but am happy with that. Also had positive opk today and yesterday. I then went out and bought a smiley face clear blue opk kit thing. I got a solid smiley right away. But annoyingly, you can't test again for 48 hours after that. So, will try and test again using that once I can. Would be interesting to see if it agrees with the regular opks. Also just read a story about Whitney Port (she was in The Hills back in the day) having miscarriages very similar to me. Kind of unnerving and brings up all my worries about having another bad experience. I need a psychic to let me know what the future holds.


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter sorry about the lack of news with the tests. Definitely update us if you do end up calling. It sounds like a good ovulation! It is a bit annoying that the holder is useless for 48 hours. I get it, but it’s still a pain. For all the reality tv that I have watched, “The Hills” is not one of them! I feel like the name rings a bell. I know it’s hard not to worry about recurrent mc though. Hopefully all the tests come back clear and you can ttc and that is not an issue for you. Would be really nice if you had someone who could just tell you everything is going to be okay, the general you. We all need a little pep talk here and there :hugs:

Pretty also want to send out vibes your way. Hope everything is alright! I’m sure you’re just busy.

Re child support. I’m torn. I’ll probably be torn for a long time lol. He’s a network engineer. Can’t say where because then it’s super easy to google him LOL but let’s just say he’s one of two network engineers for a name everyone would recognize. He makes more than me. He never qualified for any of the stimulus checks lol. I know he also plays in the stock market. He was saying how he made like 20k last month from selling one of his stocks. He has been living at home for a few years as well, and I don’t know what his rent situation is but I get the sense it’s nonexistent. We were both thinking of buying places a couple of months ago, and we had the same budget. So we’re pretty evenly matched, but he makes more and has more cash assets than me and, oh yeah, doesn’t have a child already :rofl: It just bothers me that I would essentially be using A's child support to pay for this child when this child has a father who is perfectly capable of helping. The infant program is a lot more expensive than the toddler program, so I would just barely scrape by on a 4 week month, and I can't afford a 5 week month. And that's just bills alone. I wouldn't have money for living expenses. I can move money around and try to cut some stuff out, but it wouldn't be much. I can cut my mortgage in half if I refinance and that would put about 50k in pocket, I just was raised never to refinance. Especially now that i'm in year 7 of my mortgage. And I have a mortgage credit so I don't know how refinancing could potentially impact that. I know even opening my heloc caused a bit of an issue on my taxes.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the pep talk! ❤️ I called just now and they only had the genetic testing back, which was all clear and that is nice to know. Without going too deep into it, my parents are from the same country town going back generations, so I've always thought there'd be a chance of some weird condition lurking :rofl: hopefully the rest comes back fine. In reality I don't even know what all the tests were. He discussed some of it, but never went through the whole list. Thanks all for the support, guys- we didn't tell family about anything that has happened, and the couple of friends that know in real life never ask. I appreciate you all, kind internet friends. 

You still have a lot of time re: child support. I hope that there is an amicable way to find something that works for everyone. It would be great if he chose to be involved to some degree and could pay something that was helpful to you/the baby without being so much that he's resentful. I guess I would try to look at it that way: if you were considering a donor, you would've been on the hook for everything. So, anything money wise from TB would be a better set up (iykwim?). I hope it doesn't come to anything like refinancing. I agree that would be excessive when the Dad is clearly able to contribute. Did you keep all your baby stuff? That would at least be less outlay initially. We still have high chair, crib, bouncer etc. So nice to come into any new baby with some of the big stuff covered. Have lots of boy clothes, too. I'd also reuse a lot of those clothes for a girl. I would just buy bits and pieces to compliment: I think it's super cute to have a girl in something like girly flower leggings and a raging dinosaur t-shirt :lol: anyway- good luck, I know it is all very delicate. TB sounds like a decent guy, so I hope he does the right thing and both decides to have a relationship with the baby, and pay something fair too. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. We're not doing anything too exciting- just us, so we bought a turkey crown and will make a nice but not too crazy dinner. My OH does make pumpkin pie from scratch (well, crust from scratch... The filling is Libby's). I had never had green bean casserole before meeting OH, and it's my absolute favorite. I know it's controversial and a lot of people hate it, but it's my Thanksgiving highlight. Lol. :lol:


----------



## DobbyForever

We got you! :) Sometimes it helps to have that shield of anonymity, too. That's great that the genetic testing came back positive, and I feel a little bad for how hard I laughed at your little joke. Hehehe.

For sure. I'm opening to having a conversation and compromising. My ex pays about $1200 in support, and they make similar salaries. Then on top of that he pays half of daycare and is technically legally required to pay half of all the services, but it's not worth enforcing. So monthly I get about $2100. I don't feel bad because we were "engaged" and he lied about wanting to have a baby with me. I would feel bad for TB though because of the circumstances. So like the mom in me/ how I was raised is very much like no you do what's best for your child not for him. Takes two to make a baby. But 2k is a lot to pay every month for a baby you made from casual sex.

ETA I just remembered that he did make a comment about how in Jan I said I only wanted a baby with a committed man so he expected our choices to be more aligned (second half inferred). But like I also told him if I were to become accidentally pregnant then I’m keeping it which is why I set three alarms to take my bcp. And he knows I’m off it now so why risk finishing in me? Especially when I have a box of unused condoms that I bought for us specifically back in February because originally we agreed to use them even though I was on the pill at the time... and now I’m feeling a little irritated with him

The thing with the donor was honestly I don't know that I actually would have done it when the time came. I truly don't. And I would have had at least 20 months without daycare payments, so I could have put away at least 6+ months of daycare tuition as a buffer for those rough months. And it sounds like they're bringing back summer school, so that would be an option as well for extra pay before and after the fictitious donor baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and I still have EVERYTHING. The only things I don't have are my ergobaby and arm's reach cosleeper because I gave those to people who never gave them back. I'd also need a crib because DS's was convertible and is his bed now, but I still have the mattress. Do mattresses go bad? LMFAO but I also just got that car seat back as well and I still have the spare base and all the spare gear I kept at my mom's. Still even have a high chair, A was trying to climb into it last night hahaha. I kept all of DS's super cute outfits. Just in case. But if it's a girl I do want a new wardrobe. That's one thing I was always sad about. Girls clothes have so many options are are so cute.


----------



## shaescott

Quick selfish post cuz getting ready for work

I’m 6dpo and my temp dipped this morning. Is that too early for an implantation dip? I’m really hoping that’s what it is, but who knows.


----------



## Flueky88

Just a quick reply and will try to respond to everyone else later

Shae I had slight dips at 5dpo with V and with S I had dips at 4, 5, and 7 do (all small). I didn't do bbt after having S.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae definitely could be. Full disclosure, I don’t believe in the implantation dip though. But 6dpo is a pretty common implant day so if I did buy into it, I’d say for sure.

That being said LOL my bbt this cycle aaa fairly flat compared to usual. I did have a noticeable dip on 6dpo. Literally just like 0.15 of a degree

I’ve been up at 2 then since 3. I keep having to pee or I’m nauseated enough I can’t sleep but not enough to throw up. And my lower back hurts. So unamused. I wish I could go back to sleep cooperate body!


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’m glad to hear the one test they had was all clear! I’m a carrier of cystic fibrosis, so my SO needs to be tested. We’ve been putting it off because we’re not TTC yet. I also don’t talk to my IRL friends as much about this stuff. I feel like I get less judgement on this thread lol, my best friend can be judgemental though usually rightfully so, she tries to slap some sense into me. 

Dobs well if he wants to step up and co-parent then you’d probably just split the costs right? If not, I’d go for child support, sounds like he can afford it. And he knew you were off birth control, it was 100% his fault that he finished in you. Have you made an appointment for an ultrasound yet?

Flueks I can’t remember if you said anything other than the dips you had with your girls, sorry if I missed anything major 

AFM my temp drop was nearly 0.5 degrees. I looked back at my charts and I normally dip around 10-11 dpo then bounce back for a day or two before the AF drop. I’m hoping that it means something, but I don’t feel any different than usual. I don’t know what it’s like to feel pregnant lol, but I know I feel the same. I just know my mom is still dreaming about this little boy and told me yesterday that in the dream he had blonde hair and hazel eyes and agggghhh


----------



## DobbyForever

Shit just POPPED off. My mom invited my cousin’s family after telling me she wasn’t. She had two boys in school. One goes to a sped preschool and doesn’t mask, the other is in like first grade. She’s out every other weekend at clubs and partying and hanging out with people without masks on. She doesn’t believe in the virus or the vaccine even though her mom has stage four cancer and is high risk. They just got back from a vacation out of state. Like if I had known, I wouldn’t have come over but I’m here so now I can’t leave or A will be really upset. And she’s like wtf do you suddenly care so much and I’m trying hard not to scream that I care because I’m pregnant


----------



## shaescott

Dobs YIKES :grr:
I feel like if she knew you were pregnant she would probably wear a mask, like I don’t mask outside of work anymore because I’m vaccinated and I got COVID already, but if someone asked me to wear one I would, especially if they were pregnant. If she still wouldn’t wear one, she’s just trash. Also crappy of your mom to invite them after telling you she wasn’t going to. 

I just made a very adult purchase :rofl:

it was a really good sale and I wanted one anyway so yeah


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo pretty!!!!! Love it! You know you’ve reached peak adulthood when you get a mixer! Will it be in time for Xmas baking?

yeah I hate her. Which is why my mom blew a gasket at my offense. She assumed it because I don’t like her. But I have zero desire for her/my uncle/my auntie to know until I announce on social. Esp because she has a big mouth.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it should be here on Dec 8th, so yes, very much in time. 

My mom says she’s no longer feeling uneasiness regarding me and babies so I’m probably not pregnant. Honestly feel like I could cry at work right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs does she mean that in terms of she doesn’t think it’s this month or going back to her comment about being thrilled even if it isn’t the right time? Sending big bug hugs though

awesome! Send pics of goodies you make!

so my moms has locked herself in her room crying because my cousin flew OFF the handle about being asked to wear a mask. Not really thanksgiving if there’s no family drama, right?


----------



## shaescott

She meant like it’s probably not this month, she’s back to her baseline level of uneasy and worrying about me getting pregnant too soon, no more than usual. 

Is it weird that my family usually doesn’t have much drama at holidays? I mean, I have one uncle who is the opposite of the rest of the family politically, but he lives in Washington state so he sends us a box of pears every year for Christmas (my mom loves pears), he’s not present at holiday meals around here. I know my aunt didn’t speak to my mom for like a year over something about my grandmother (who passed in 2014), but they’re back on good terms. Honestly we usually have local family friends over at holidays, not extended family. We’re too scattered and the ones that are close-ish, there’s still way too many people to feed in one house.


----------



## WinterBub

Happy Thanksgiving! Hope everyone had a good time, and any family drama was short lived. :) we had a nice day- introduced LO to Lego and his mind was blown. So cute! Though he's still quite little, so hoping to make it a special sometimes thing vs something he always wants to do. Has to be supervised etc. He likes Batman, so we did a little 4+ set. Other than that, made a big dinner and had a nice day.

Dobby- glad that you still have all of your stuff! Makes such a huge difference to not be starting out from scratch. And nice to just pick bits and pieces to compliment what you start out with. Little girl clothes are so cute, but I was actually surprised at how cute I found boy stuff when I started buying it. :) I don't think it's fair that TB assumed you'd make that decision. I get an oops, or bc failure being a big thing for him to get his head around... But no, dude- you can't finish inside and then act like it is totally unexpected. You absolutely shouldn't be pressured into any decision like that. Open discussion is good, and I think it sounds like you guys communicate pretty well, which is great. But nah, you need to do what you think is best, and vague talks from months ago isn't a commitment to do that. There's still a lot of time to discuss things. So hopefully he will come around in his own time. Maybe he'd come to the anatomy scan etc when that time comes, and hopefully be invested if he's involved. Nausea is a good sign! How many weeks/days are you?

Shae- I've always wanted a mixer like that! You'll have to report back on what it's like to use. Your potential future little boy sounds beautiful- it would be wild if you really are pregnant or will be soon! If your Mom thinks this is too early, when does she think that you should? Is your SO still studying? Just curious as to when she thinks you should go for it. :) I also need a real life friend to drop truth bombs on me. :rofl: they're valuable and I'm currently without one!

Flueky- hope everyone is better now at your house and you had a lovely Thanksgiving! Wild all the info you have from having tracked everything before you conceived your LOs. I just have hazy memories of the night in question :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Proper post later just have to say either my family knows and is operating on our “don’t ask questions that you don’t want the answer to” policy or they’re oblivious. 
- during the fight about my cousin, my mom asks since when do I care about covid exposure/when has my health changed and I said 4.5 weeks LOL
- I literally put three hearts on the pumpkin pie (one big, one little, one tiny)
- I reminded them at the table that I was preggo and announced with A five years ago
- I refused to drink at all and like let’s be real I have a drinking problem so the only time that I don’t drink is if I’m pregnant


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg and just now my peekaboo got delivered. My stepdad intercepted it and I made a face because I share an Amazon account with my brother because I’m nice, so I archived the order. So when I was confused he looked at the label (dna diagnostics) and started opening it so I screamed and grabbed it from him. Needless to say, everyone thinks I’m losing my mind. :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, I just have my charts on fertility friend from when I started ttc. Also, glad you got some results back.

Shae sorry you aren't feeling so hopeful anymore. Also, yes on the stand mixers! I was actually gifted one last year. My step MIL bought one in a turquoise color so I was given her black one. Hey no complaints from me on getting one for free :)

Dobby oh man, well I suppose if they do know at least they didn't get on your case at least. I'm sorry about your cousin being there and having to worry about getting covid.

Also I hate how the first week or so of pregnancy I can't sleep. I'm not sure if it's true insomnia or just my brain having trouble shutting down sue to nerves, excitement, etc.



Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving. Everyone us better but I still have a fever and coughing up phlegm. My Dr office is closed but if I still have one Monday I will plan to make an appt for the end of the week so I can cancel if it resolves, FX.

I'm the admin on call this weekend weekend. Staffing seems thin for the weekend so I'll probably have to go out. Will let them know I have a fever, virus and will probably have people cancel on me like crazy. I don't want to see people if I'm ill especially if they don't know that I am. 

I think I'm done shopping for Christmas. Most everything is wrapped. 

Feeling a bit more calm about the potential nursing shortage post mandate. Many have/had applied for exemptions and many have been approved as of Wednesday afternoon. So here's hoping we only lose a small amount of staff.


----------



## shaescott

Winter my mom thinks it’s too early because we only moved in together a few months ago so we’re still getting established here, we haven’t had time to save up very much either. Also we’re not married, and although she’s not religious and doesn’t care about sex outside of marriage, she does seem to care that I’m married before having kids. Also, she knows that SO isn’t on board yet and wants him to be first (fair lol).

Dobs sounds like you’ve had a wild holiday :rofl:
That’s kinda funny about the package and them just thinking you’re nuts, from the outside looking in. I’m sure it’s more stressful than funny for you. Do you have an ultrasound scheduled?

Flueks yeah I wouldn’t want to infect home health patients, they’re probably immunocompromised. Sorry you’re still sick :(

AFM my temp went back up a bit but not to where it was before. Idk. I want to hold on to hope but I know it’s just so unlikely and I keep hurting myself by getting my hopes up.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Long time, no talk. Partially cuz of being tired and busy, but it also seemed like there was a lot to read. So, I kept putting it off and then there was more to read. lol. But I;m here now and gonna do my best to remember what I just read.

Flueky - Sorry you're still a little under the weather. Hopefully it clears up soon though.

Dobby - Can't remember who said it, but I agree that there's still lots of time to figure out finances and hopefully the idea of being a dad grows on The Boy and he decides to help out. Sorry for such a crazy Thanksgiving and for your lack of in person support. Have you reached out to the other pregnant chick from the party at all?

Winter- Glad to hear there's no issue with the test results you've gotten back so far. Hopefully the rest comes back all good and you can get back to trying next cycle. FX.
And Alex got his cast off like a week before Halloween. :)

shae - Glad you're all better now. I've never used FF or temping or anything like that to track, so I don't know what all stuff means. Gonna keep my FX for an oops baby for you like always though. :)

Re: surrogacy. That's really nice of you, Flueky. Hopefully DH comes around. I had a friend who was a surrogate like 6 years ago. I don't think she got paid for it though. Just had basic preggo expenses covered. She's currently working on doing it one more time. I told a long time friend (when he came out to me) that I'd carry a baby for him if he and his future partner could find an egg donor. He said that was sweet, but several months ago told me he doesn't see himself settling down and kinda just wants to live a "ho life". Like, ok, you do you, but the offer still stands if you change your mind.

Re: vaccinate mandates. i think just about every place here is requiring their employees to be vaxed. The Toronto Transit Commission has already had to cut back service on some routes cuz enough of their employees don't wanna get vaxed and are currently suspended. All I know is I'm vaxed and I don't take transit and I have enough to worry about personally to feel sorry for dumbasses.

In other news, I have my first in person MW appt on Monday. So excited. We're going to a little family gathering tomorrow for FIL's BDay. This'll be the first time we've seen him since he had his seizure at Matthew's party. At the moment, it appears we've been invited to 2 family XMases, both on the 25th and about an hour's drive apart. Gonna be a busy day, but we've done it before. And lastly, just found out that my fav artist (Avril Lavigne) will be coming to town 4 days before my EDD. Tickets go on sale on Monday. Gonna think about it over the weekend, but really leaning towards going.

OH! and SneakPeek FINALLY got back to the email I sent on Nov 12. Another kit is on it's way and will allegedly be here tomorrow. Gonna give this one last try. -.-


----------



## shaescott

Pretty I can’t believe you’re only just now getting the new test uggggh, that’s awful. Fingers crossed for a girl!

AFM
Temp is back up to where it was today, but I’m not sure if I trust it because I woke up at 2-3 am and took my temp then not realizing what time it was, I didn’t bother taking my temp again at 5 am when my alarm went off because I figured it hadn’t been long enough asleep. I have been having a good amount of insomnia since I ovulated, either I have trouble falling asleep or I wake up in the middle of the night. 

Yesterday I bought an artificial Christmas tree and set it up in the apartment! I’m very excited about it. SO doesn’t love it because it’s fake but he did admit it looks nicer than he was expecting, so I’ll take that as a win.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I don't get people who only get real trees. It's a pain to buy and transport and maintain. Plus expensive cuz you have to buy it new every year. My parents first fake tree lasted close to 3 decades. I've only ever had fake ones and they are convenient af!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I’m sorry. I know it’s not exactly a bfn on a pregnancy test, but it still is a dash to your hopes. I’m still FXed for you. Definitely intriguing chart. And I hope it’s not weird! I think my family is weird that we’re so dramatic. It’s toxic and annoying. It’s nice that you have family friends nearby to get the gathering feel and community that Thanksgiving is about. Friends are the family you choose, and exactly not everybody lives close by. Glad whatever transpired with you mom’s aunt is cleared up, and yummy WA pears! Does he have his own tree(s) or store-bought? Either way, pears be delicious. Re the package, it was hilarious lol. I’m oddly not stressed rn. My anxiety flares up, but I can quickly talk myself down. I feel very at peace. Which is weird because I should be freaking the eff out lol. No u/s scheduled yet. They’ll schedule it after my phone appointment. No cramping or bleeding either so neither gyn nor myself feels a push to come in early. Artificial trees can be deeply satisfying for sure. If you’re cool with it, would love to see a pic once it’s fully decorated.

Winter ooo that’s so awesome! I love that! I agree, hope it turns into some really special memories. I have a lot of students in my class every year that get so hype about their LEGO sets. Warms my heart. I mean.. boy clothes are aight. LOL but I’m also very frat boy her’s your graphic tee and shorts and backwards hat with sunglasses. When you’re old enough, I’ll teach you how to fish and you’re set for life. :rofl: We don’t really talk, but when we do it’s always respectful and civil. Such a breath of fresh air. As far as symptoms, I’m alright. Can’t sleep for s*. I wake up with mild nausea or to pee around 2-3. Can’t always get back to sleep. My lower backs acting up/ feeling weak, so I may reach out to my PT. You know. The one I almost hit on LOL. So awkward. I do have a low grade migraine most days all day. So far nothing that’s too bothersome. The bloat is real. I’m 4 weeks 5 aays today :)

Flueky haha I was going to say the same! You remember so much! I only know what i jotted down in my charts hahah so I feel better now. ;) I think my mom was trying to bait me into saying it, but then she was out all day with said cousin and didn’t have time to badger me. They’re not going to pop off until I actually say something though. But a pop off is 100% guaranteed. That’s how my fam communicates. So I want to tell my one sane bro first so he can get A out of the house or I’ll just text people when I leave and then put my phone on do no disturb HAHAHA. Like I feel bad but also I tried to do something cute with my bff and she was just an ass. To this day she hasn’t even acknowledged what I did to make announcing to her special. So I’m over everyone. Hopefully you don’t have to go in. Sorry the fever is still hanging around! That’s nuts. I’m so glad the mandate is hitting a bit softer than you expected. FXed!

Pretty omg I so know that feeling about coming back to long posts later but then there’s just more haha. I sent her a DM because I don’t have her number, but she’s never on social. I was going to tell her today at our mutual friend’s bday, but she’s out of town. So options are have the friend give her my # or just tell her or wait until the Christmas party. Just hard because I don’t stay for the actual party LOL I leave when the masses show. Are you hoping that you’ll still be carrying or that you’ll go early enough to go to the concert? Worst case, gift or sell the tickets? And yay for appointment on Monday! Keep us updated. Hope the sneak peek works out this time! When is your next scan? I remember getting a private gender ultrasound around 15-16 weeks with A. So there’s always that option.

I love real trees. It was so fun going to the farm to pick it out or the parking lot lot LMFAO. I love the way they smell and how it makes the whole room smell like Christmas. My friends full on go to farms where you chop it yourself. That’s too much for me. I have an artificial tree because now that I’m the parent FTS. We had real trees growing up until the boys stopped believing in Santa. Then my parents finally said thank goodness and switched to plastic hahaha. I wouldn’t mind a small table top real tree. But I don’t trust Aiden. Or the dogs. And I don’t vacuum enough as is lol.

AFM not much. Same old. Don't wanna go to work on Monday lol. I did order more wondfo hpts because $10 and I haven't gotten a dye stealer yet. Plus I find it fun running them through as opks for a ratio. Down to my last frer and cb, and it's a dye stealer but not the dramatic keepsake I was looking for so depending on how fmu looks I may or may not cave there as well. But this is why like yes I complain about being broke but I also spend money on stupid things like hpts an Starbucks. Or I'll buy A an english muffin with cheese from McD's knowing he refuses to eat the muffin just eats the cheese but he won't eat the cheese without the muffin, plus can you imagine rolling up and being like... I just want two slices of cheese LOL. Or a $3 croissant from Starbucks that he'll just lick and maybe take two bites out of. So when I reach a point where I have to cut out my frivolous spending, I'll be worried hahaha


----------



## Flueky88

Shae definitely understand not wanting to get your hopes up.

I've actually never had a real tree and never plan to. We are waiting another year to out up our big tree. Erika is too strong, clever, and resourceful to worry about a big tree. We put up one in V's bedroom and one one the top of our kitchen island. They are 3 ft and 4ft respectively. My mom also got E a felt "tree" to put felt ornaments on to decorate the "tree". 

Pretty good to hear from you. Yay for an appt Monday! Also, I feel like your pregnancy is flying by! Oh that is interesting about the concert.....so tough. If you decide to buy tickets, I do hope that you don't go in labor then. Also, hope the sneak peak arrives today. FX girly vibes!

Dobby oh man the migraines were the worst. Caffeine and a little Tylenol is what helped me some. I think mine usually disappeared after 20ish weeks. Oh and hoping for a girl baby for you too :)

AFM, I think there is about 2300 uncertain status regarding vaccination mandate and around 30 have resigned or are resigning. They are approving many exemptions though which is good to prevent a catastrophic shortage. 

I decided to audit some charts but no calls about needing help seeing patients, I think I'm safe this weekend. Fever still here but lower than it has been. I hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## shaescott

Dobs my uncle definitely doesn’t grow the pears lol, that would be super cool though. For some reason I thought it had been longer and you were more like 5-6 weeks at this point, oops. When is your phone appointment? I’m totally symptom spotting like “wait I’m having insomnia/frequent waking, that’s a symptom, Dobs has insomnia” but like also my cervix is the same as usual and my CM isn’t terribly plentiful, not nonexistent and not nearly as thick/pasty as it tends to get before AF but still, there’s not much there. I get frequent migraines in general so I feel your pain. I’m scared for migraines in pregnancy, mine respond well to NSAIDs only and you can’t take those of course. I’d take Tylenol, but there are several studies showing it’s not actually safe in pregnancy (can cause neurological issues, linked to significant increase in risk for autism and ADHD) and for some reason they’re still recommending it to pregnant women? So basically I can use the 200 mg of caffeine max, which only helps me if the migraine is caused by caffeine withdrawal. Anyway, I ramble. Sure, I’ll share tree pics when I finally finish decorating it, who knows how long that’ll take though :rofl:

Flueks glad to hear it doesn’t look like there will be a catastrophic shortage of nurses. Most of our nurses are vaccinated now, the ones who aren’t are generally either pregnant or have allergies. 

Pretty I agree, artificial trees are much more convenient and save money. My only complaints are that you have to find somewhere to store it, and you have to spend some time fluffing out the branches so it looks full and you can’t see the pole. It took me a good hour or two with this tree. It looks much nicer than the fake tree I grew up with, that one wasn’t nearly as full. 

AFM crazy day at work today and I don’t want to talk to humans irl at the moment, I’m peopled out. I basically told my SO to shut up and leave me alone but in a much much nicer way lol. 

I’ve made it through 8dpo without testing, pretty proud of myself lol. I was planning on waiting for 10dpo but I’m considering testing tomorrow at 9dpo. At the same time, on the off chance it’s positive, that means I have to go to work knowing I’m pregnant and not tell anyone for 13 hours of social interaction because I have to wait to set up the little gift box to tell SO. I have everything I need except an actual gift box to put the items in. I got a pregnancy book for dads and a onesie that matches his hobbies, and then I figured I’d put in the test of course. Trying to remember if I got anything else, I hope I’m not forgetting something lol. Anyway, I’m getting ahead of myself. I just wanted to have the surprise stuff in advance so I’m not stuck waiting a few days to tell him because of shipping lol. If I get to use it in the next few days, that’s awesome! If not, I’m prepared for when the time comes.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, I saw that about Tylenol. I believe that came out after I had S. If it makes you feel better no issues with my girls. I did always try to limit medications in pregnancy though. When I was pregnant with V, I could always try a washcloth on my head and lie down in quiet and dark room. With subsequent pregnancies, having that ability is a blessing and not as often. 

Yeah it is big news to have to keep quiet about until after work. I tested on a day DH and I was off for V and E. With E though I wasn't sure about telling him because it was faint and unplanned, but caved cause I couldn't keep it from him. He was at work when I tested with S so I met him later on his lunch break, it was my favorite announcement to him :) well FX for a bfp tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek hope the weekend is still going well/ your fever is down even more/ you didn’t get any home calls. And hahah I feel you. It’ll be nice to have the big tree up, but yay 3ft and 4ft! Omg. I bet the girls look so cute next to it. And yes! My mom has all glass ornaments and some are one of kind, so I’m always scared at her house. But I buy all the felty ones that you can’t break for our house. Flueky, I swear you have the best stories haha. Love that you met him for lunch.

Yeah not loving the headache, but thankfully it’s nowhere near how bad it was with the vanishing twin. Tylenol hasn’t helped but a bit of caffeine has.

Oh wow. Hopefully that 2.3k can get exemptions quickly or vaxxed. Do you think that anybody who was going to resign has basically resigned at this point?

Pretty was thinking about you all day yesterday. Hopefully the kit showed up and is already pricked and packed and shipped back?

Shae yay excited to see the tree! Feel you on the when it’s decorated lol. Sorry about the headaches. FXed you don’t get bad ones when you are pregnant. I had read that somewhere as well about the tylenol. I second Fluek that I generally try not to take meds, but I know I DEFINITELY took Tylenol with A. And let’s get real, I’m a little add and socially inept so I doubt he got that from the tylenol and more from his parents/genetics lol. Lesser of two risks maybe? Idk. Sorry about the social burnout from work! I’m sure SO understands. Love that you have everything ready to go. I’m always lurking in other people’s business hahaha so I never understand how people have the patience to not say anything while their supplies ship. Yay for making it to 9dpo without testing! Impressive! Did you end up testing this morning or nah?

AFM med school bro goes back to med school today and law school bro left last night. Curious to see how A handles that. Also stressed about rooms getting quarantined at daycare after the holiday. Last year, people were testing positive before Monday-Tuesday, so we didn't end up needing to shut down. Hopefully people are good about it this year again. A's old room has quarantined twice already this school year.


----------



## shaescott

Didn’t test this morning. Temp dropped back down and I had night sweats. Classic AF symptom for me. My temp normally gets up to 98 during post-O period and it hasn’t, it’s very weird. I wonder if my progesterone isn’t doing too hot this cycle. Idk.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, sorry about the temp drop. I started AF today, a few days earlier than I had expected. I suppose it's from still regulating while breastfeeding and possibly from being ill 

Dobby, hoping no quarantine needed from daycare. 

I have a really low fever today and initially no fever upon waking. No calls from work, so all good. As for the unvaxed at work, not really sure what plans are. I know HR advised leadership to have respectful conversations with people that hadn't been vaccinated or applied for exemption. Shaming people for their choice is definitely not the way to encourage vaccination. If someone tries to shame me, it really just gets me to avoid them and refuse to listen to them. 



AFM started cramping and AF arrived shortly after. Only an 11 day LP this time. Last cycle was 13 I believe. 

I just have to get through this week and then I'll be off until the 9th. No big plans will probably go to a local amusement park have the girls see the Christmas lights. It shouldn't be very busy as it'll be week nights. Maybe go to our local zoo. 

Oh I bought some clothes for myself that wasn't maternity or nursing clothes lol. DH gave me an early birthday present, a Maurice's gift card. Have always loved their clothes. It felt so good to buy some nice clothes for myself. I ended up ordering a new bra from VS. I really need a new nursing bra but want something with a little support. My motherhood burning bras are worn out! Plus, I have lost some and even though the scales don't reflect a lot, I'm noticing changes in my body (losing fat/gaining muscle).


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae so sorry about the night sweats and temp drop. Have you done any progesterone testing before? Or is this just musing out loud. I know you’re younger, so I feel like doctors probably aren’t out their testing all your hormones.

Flueky, oh wow. That’s odd about the earlier af. Glad HR I’d promoting respect. Hopefully no major incidences. And yay! How long are you off for? Oooo so awesome to get to go shopping for you! Definitely fun. Love it! Good call on the gift card, Hubs!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry about early AF :( going to see Christmas lights sounds lovely. And nice re: the new clothes! I’m bad at clothes shopping, half the time I buy something I never wear again, though usually the issue is shopping online, if I can try it on first it’s less likely to be bought and never worn. I bought a bunch of clothes from Shein this summer and the majority of them never got worn because when I first tried them on they mostly seemed fine but then I was like oh yikes this is way more revealing/short than I’m comfortable with, so they never got worn. 

Dobs I have not done progesterone testing. I’m not terribly concerned about my progesterone in general, I usually get a decent temp rise. 

AFM now I have no clue what’s going on, my temp just spiked up to 98. I did end up testing last night, BFN.


----------



## shaescott

Still BFN


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae makes sense. You do always have clear shifts. Sorry about the bfns but you know how the saying goes. Not out until the witch shows. Hope the temp stays up

Afm putting out fires all day with this class. Trying to stay zen but I swear if my kid ends up with an anxiety disorder like mine from them stressing me out with their bs ughhhh


----------



## DobbyForever

Like I love them but cooooome on


----------



## shaescott

Dobs are they just misbehaving or is it like they’re having lots of home issues and stuff? Not too much you can do to avoid your kids getting anxiety, my mom hid her anxiety from us very well, my dad not so much, he’s quite paranoid (but not like in a schizophrenic way or thinking everyone’s out to get him), both my sister and I are pretty anxious people, my sister being far worse than me. However, I am a fully functioning adult with my own apartment, a bachelors degree, a good job, and an almost decade long relationship. So clearly my anxiety has not prevented me from success in life. It made it harder, but I still got here, and in no less time than if I hadn’t had it. 

Here is the Christmas tree pic as requested:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I'm hoping to still be pg when the concert rolls around. Considering my labour with Alex started 3 days before my EDD, I'm hoping that the baby will at least wait that long. Sorry you're already dealing with some mild pregnancy symptoms. When were you planning on telling your family? Once you get that dye stealer or closer to 2nd tri? And FX the kids are better behaved for the rest of the week.

Flueky - Aww, that's so nice to treat yourself to some new clothes. :) I'm in desperate need of a bra that isn't a sports bra, but I haven't had a proper fitting in years. But I also pretty much only leave the house for work and grocery shopping, so it's not like have any place to wear a proper bra. lol. And congrats on the toning up.

shae - Sorry about the BFN. Keeping my FX for you today. And your tree looks really nice. :)

AFM, MW appt went well. I'm with the same team of 2 as last time. The MW that I saw today said her and her partner were so happy to see my name again and were hoping I'd go for another home birth since the last one went so well. lol. Got my req for my anatomy scan and immediately used an app to book the appt. So, I'm getting that done on Wed. Dec 22. Hopefully they'll be able to tell me gender and I'll announce on either XMas or New Years. Also got my Avril ticket. So, everyone keep your FX that this bean stays sticky til then. And finally, Matthew got sent home again with a fever and the cough he's had since the last time he was sent home. Already got him tested, so we're just waiting on results. The testing centre we go to is at an old, really small garage that I guess used to house a couple ambulances waiting to be dispatched. So, it's literally a drive thru test centre. And we've been so frequently that as soon as SO rolls down the window, Matthew already starts welling up and crying. I was ready for a couple cookies for as soon as he was done though. Can't wait til this is all over. -.-

Edit - Oh, and the SP did show up. It's already done and making it's way to the testing facility. FX for actual results this time.


----------



## shaescott

Temp is continuing to zig zag, though not out of normal post-O range this time. 11dpo and BFN this morning :( feeling nauseous this morning but I get PMS nausea. I woke up at 3 am once again, I think I’ve slept through the night once in the past week. I even took melatonin last night thinking it was because I ran out of the melatonin gummies a bit ago, but nope. It could just be that I haven’t been great about not having caffeine in the afternoon, I often go out and get coffee between 12-3 pm on my days off, I did that yesterday. But I was doing that for a good few days at least before the insomnia started. Idk. 

Pretty fx’d that the results are back soon and that you get your little girl!


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae OMG I love your tree!!! You did a great job fluffing it! Love, love, LOVE!

It’s just drama. The secretary joked ay lunch, “So what’s today’s drama?” And I was like, “Oh, actually pretty quiet day. Just the one kid who wrote n***** on the gratitude poster.” They’re just forgotten how to exist in society. The words that come out of their mouths are ridiculous. It’s like I’m working back in the not so great neighborhoods of San Jose again. This is so not the community I’m used to. The pandemic changed them. Not in a good way.

Yeah I just hate dealing with it myself so I don’t want them to deal with it. I don’t worry about A. He seems ok. But I know my therapist said the most likely cause of my anxiety was prolonged exposure to high levels of cortisol during my mom’s pregnancy. I’m trying hard to not let the stuff at work bother me but yeah. It’s a constant battle all day every day.

Sorry about the bfn today and the temps jumping around. :(

Pretty fxed that bean stays sticky so you can go to the concert! So glad that you know your MW team. That makes it so much better. I can’t believe it’s almost time for your anatomy scan! Hopefully bean cooperates so you can confirm the sex before you announce. Double fxed for team pink! I’m sorry Matthew was sent home again. :( It’s so hard rn. I had a student sent home sick today as well. That time of year but then ugh gotta deal with ruling out covid. Glad the SP came!


----------



## shaescott

12dpo, temp zig zagged back up but BFN, so pretty sure it’s not happening this month.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I’m sorry :(. Is your temp usually high on 12dpo? I can’t recall

Pretty we’ll be scan buddies. Just booked my prenatal for the 22nd. Hoping to move it to the 23rd but idk if I have to go to work or not


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah it’s still high most cycles at 12dpo. Only thing I haven’t noticed yet that usually happens by now if puffy vag :rofl: like when I check for CM the walls usually feel puffy when AF is on the way, like 1-3 days before I start spotting, and I’m due to start spotting tomorrow. I’ve only had the one night sweats episode a few days ago. But like… a BFN at 12dpo is usually pretty accurate.


----------



## shaescott

Lol nevermind it’s starting to feel puffy now and I thought I saw the tiniest tint in my CM, that’s how it always starts


----------



## DobbyForever

Sending hugs. I know it’s ideal timing but I know you were hoping. I am so excited for when you are pregnant though. Really looking forward to watching you go through that journey

afm phone call was fine. Unhelpful. Basically said all my questions will be answered at the appt on the 22nd. I did tell them about my backache and that my ovary area pain is back, so they did end up doing a scan. Sac is measuring 5w4d, but he was a little loosely with the cursor. Yolk sac. No fetal pole. Said my pain is likely from my ovary being sore since it looks like I ovulated from my left ovary and that’s where the pain is. I was a little annoyed he was running 25m late so he bounced out as did the nurse. No discussion of after care. So I emailed my usual gyn to see if she’s going to order bloods and a repeat in a week or what I should do for the pain because I can’t take advil. I’m assuming she’ll say take Tylenol duh lol. But I like to hear it from a professional.


----------



## shaescott

Currently an emotional wreck. My PMS hormones are getting the best of me. I started crying because I wasn’t pregnant and then SO said he was mad cuz I didn’t ask how he was feeling cuz he went to a funeral Sunday/Monday of someone he knew well, and I’ve been so stressed with work that I forgot, so I started crying that I fucked that up, and then I asked for sex and he said no AGAIN because he was sad, it cheers me up but nope, I get rejected a good 90% of the time, so now he’s asleep and I’m crying because he won’t give me a baby, he won’t give me a ring, he won’t even give me sex, I mean, throw me a bone here! I know I’m overreacting because I’m hormonal and because I got my hopes up about this cycle, but that doesn’t make it any easier. And of course I have work in the morning so I have to sleep and get a grip of myself. It feels like none of it is ever going to happen. And lovely timing, someone I know just had a baby, everyone else is getting engaged or having babies and we’ve been together way longer than nearly all of them and I’ve got neither. So yeah, major pity party going on over here. 

Anyway. Dobs, I’m glad you got a scan, sorry it was rushed though. Hopefully that fetal pole will be visible in just a few days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae. Big hugs. Hormones suck. I know it’s hard because you’ve been waiting for so long. You’re making moves though. I’d be a little sad for you though. I know you want the baby, but I see all these women talking about the journey of ttc with their partner and it sounds so amazing. I really want that for you, and I feel like you two are so nearly there now. Hugs hugs hugs 

afm told TB about the prenatal and he very quickly said he has no intention of going so yeah.

Idk if there will be a follow up. He didn’t run a beta or say anything. He and the nurse just left and I was like wtf sitting there for 15m confused if the appointment was over. I feel really disconnected to the scan today. And that conversation with TB didn’t help. So I’ll hope you have room on the pity party train


----------



## WinterBub

Hi! 

I just read a whole lot, so apologies if I miss anything! 

Pretty- yay for MWs all set up. And that's sweet that they were so excited for you :) glad you got your concert ticket, too. My OH has an old ipod in his car, and you can't add music any more (software phased out), so it's stuck in like 2008ish. He has a couple of older Avril Lavigne songs on there :lol: I was surprised (he's kind of classic rock generally), but apparently his younger self had a thing for her. Lol. There's also a Hillary Duff song on it, too! Sorry that Matthew had to get tested again. I'm really over some of the excesses, and I think the burden on children (especially small ones) has been too much, and for too long. Rant over! But I hope they stop requiring testing unless a child has clear COVID symptoms or COVID symptoms after known exposure etc. Any news on the gender test/eta for results? 

We have a fake tree. My family had real ones growing up, and they're magical. The fun of going to pick it out was great, and the smell of Christmas filled the house for weeks. But then... Yeah, I don't want to deal with that. :lol: I also remember having to pick up pine needles, and it being a whole thing to get rid of in Jan. Your tree looks great, Shae! 

Dobby- what does quarantining A's daycare room involve? What was the story with the poster, and how old are these kids? That's awful. I feel like society has been broken over the past two years, and I'm not sure it will be repaired any time soon. :shrug: how do you deal with that sort of thing? 

I'm glad you got a scan, although disappointing you didn't see a pole/baby. It seems like we've known about your pregnancy for ages- finding out so early is a blessing and a curse! Sounds like everything is going well :) I also had a whole lot of Teen Mom thoughts after watching the reunion, and thought of you! 

Flueky- that's so interesting that you have the charts! I got nothing to refer back to. Has your fever passed? Glad that you could get through without having to see patients. And fingers crossed the mandate stuff goes ok. When's the final date? Great that you got to buy some new clothes :dance: did you get anything in particular that you really liked? I need to buy some stuff for myself at some point. And great job on seeing changes in your body. I've lost 5lb, but now largely seem stalled out. I feel less flabby too, which is nice. Ideally would like to lose like 15-18 more. But would be happy with 5-8 in the short term. 

So sorry, Shae. I know it must be so hard to have everything all set up, and feel ready for that next step but not have it happen. You also have it harder than I did at your age as you have the set up, and I didn't, so the yearning must be a lot sometimes. I still yearned for marriage and babies, but knew it wasn't happening iykwim? (I'm guessing you're mid 20s?) I had a serious relationship that ended poorly (we lived together and he basically had set up a new place for himself and then dumped me... Brutal!) and felt like marriage and kids was never going to happen when that all was going on. Then I met my OH, and was so pleased that the other relationship didn't make it. Clearly, would've been a disaster to have a family with him! My rambling is meant to say... It will happen. Easy for me to say, and so hard to not be able to make it happen. But it will all work out. Is it worth having a talk with OH about what you're both expecting? What timeline does he have? I know it feels crappy to feel powerless. Big hugs, and commiserations, internet friend. 

AFM- nothing new. Still waiting on test results, which is getting a bit ridiculous. A friend of OH's just texted him and he had a severe issue after his booster. Seemingly he has Bells Palsy. :-( His work mandated the vaccine (not the booster, though), so hopefully they are good about time off and him recovering. Not sure how long that will likely take. Have speech assessment for LO on Friday. Interested to hear what they say. I think he's close to a year behind where he should be. Understands really well, and actually has a good vocab... It's just nobody but us understand him :cry: he also reverts to pure gibberish with strangers so... We'll see what they say.


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry about the mixed feelings on the scan, Dobby. I hate that OBs can be like that and just rush out. I get that they have lots of patients, but dang- make me feel important for my 5-10 minutes! Not long to wait for the next scan, and hopefully you will see more and feel more reassured then. Early pregnancy is hard.... So much wondering and waiting! And sorry TB wasn't more interested. It's all still probably a shock for him. I think it sounds good that he's clearly communicative etc, so just keep it easy for now and hopefully he will come around. Difficult to do in reality, but I'd think no pressure for anything right now is the way to go. Just my two cents! If it's any consolation: I'm excited you had a scan and things looked good! ❤️


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry about his reaction. Prayers that all is well with your little baby in there.

Winter we don’t have a timeline, I gave him one years ago that he agreed to and we passed that, so idk. Sorry about that friend and the reaction. Also that’s rough about the speech eval, I hope things go well and they can get your little one up to speed. 

Honestly I feel like it’ll be years before SO actually agrees to TTC. It still feels so out of reach even though we have our own place together and real jobs now. He doesn’t feel financially secure, which like, we don’t have a TON extra, but we had enough extra for me to buy a kitchen aid mixer and spend $300 on Christmas tree + decorations for it, plus go out to eat far more often than is smart, and I still have plenty left for rent and more without him contributing a penny to rent. All of that came from my account, not his, and I have money left over. Clearly we’re okay. But he grew up with less money than I did, not poor by any means, but lower middle class, whereas I was upper middle class. So my attitude about money is VERY different from his. He doesn’t want to propose yet because he’s worried about expenses and not having enough if he buys a ring. He doesn’t want to get me a cheap one because while he hates spending money, he’d rather spend a more on something that will last a long time. So yeah, he says it’s gonna be a good few months at minimum. Lovely.

I’m currently sitting in the tub letting my body calm tf down in this hot water. It’s definitely helping. I also took some melatonin, I think it’s working a bit, though it may just be the relaxation from the water.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae so sorry you are having a rough time. It is hard when your body, mind, and heart yearns for a baby but your partner isn't ready. I think that maybe when you are both in a better mindset it may be good to talk about your expectations and feelings. :hugs:

Also your tree looks lovely!!

Dobby so sorry that bedside manners were lacking. I hope you get some more answers soon. Also, sad that TB doesn't want to be involved at this point.

Pretty awww so sorry he had to go through being tested. V has been once and she hated it. I can't imagine multiple times.

Yay for SP finally arriving!! Hope you find out by the weekend :) also yay on the same MW team! It is always nice when it is someone you know and like.

Winter, yes fever is finally gone. As far as the mandate, it is currently suspended. There is a federal lawsuit and if the outcome is that the mandate is unlawful then my company will not enforce a mandate. So FX. Our system does encourage vaccination for sure but understands the negative effects on patient care if a mandate is enforced. I am feeling much more optimistic and hope that I'll get the courage to speak to DH soon about possibly being a surrogate later.

I ended up buying a pair of jeans, black dress pants, 2 dressy tops, and a camisole. I really love all of it :) It is soon nice to wear something that's not leggings, maternity, or nursing friendly. Congrats on the weight loss to you to. Ideally, I'd like to lose around 44 lbs. I'm just trying to view short goals instead of a giant one.


----------



## WinterBub

Your shopping sounds great, Flueky! Nice to feel like you look good :) I wear leggings basically all the time, and definitely should rectify that! Lol.

Hope the soak helped you relax, Shae. I totally get the frustration and feeling of powerlessness. I think Flueky has good advice- committing to a timeline seemingly didn't work, but perhaps a simple open and honest chat would be the way to go. In the short term- hope you wake up feeling better tomorrow. You've got so much going for you, and you'll have the family you want, I absolutely know it.


----------



## shaescott

Doing better today. 13dpo and pink spotting this morning, right on schedule. Is what it is.


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter haha exactly. My cousin just posted about this, and I’m like hey if it’s not my money, my energy, or my house… real tree all the way. :rofl:

Re quarantine: If a staff or student in a room tests positive then the whole room is closed for 10 days. And because the policy is to keep the kids isolated by pods/rooms, there’s no backup. One year, they closed for two weeks to fix a mold issue so we were able to temporarily be transferred to another KinderCare (there’s three in my town). But this time it’s just tough poop, you have to stay home. And without a partner and my mom has already exhausted her sick leave this year from having shingles, I’m on the hook to be off work for ten days. Which is ten less sick days I have to cover maternity leave. So basically if we quarantine not only does it suck to be home in general, that’s days I have to cut my maternity leave shorter. So far there is definitely a cold running through the room, but nobody is reporting any covid exposure from over the break. FXed.

Re the changes in the climate. Honestly? I’ve adopted a “not my monkeys not my circus” mentality. There’s a lot o mental disassociation happening as well. I’m basically checked out. I’m doing bare minimum work wise. I used to grade and catch up over breaks/weekends, not anymore. I just worked through lunch the last three days to catch up on tests from literally early November. I don’t even teach in small groups anymore because I don’t have the energy to teach whole group then run my usual intervention. And the house is a mess. But I just deaf

LOL I watched the reunion, too! I know they save all the drama for part 2 but I was pretty checked out. Plus I don’t watch the new 16 and pregnant and it felt weird seeing them/ the whole let’s have the old moms basically give therapy to the new moms. I get it and definitely they’re great role models from what I see on tv. But weird dynamics lol

Re the booster Oh no! I’m so sorry! My brother was saying that his friend’s mom went through the same thing. It’s why my mom delayed getting her booster until now. Luckily it only lasted like a few days to a week. Still so scary.

Hope the speech assessment goes well! And yikes about the tests taking so long.

Sorry I G2G just looked at the clock


----------



## Flueky88

Winter I forgot to sat that I hope LOs speech eval goes well. Also, did you ever receive the rest of your test results?

Nothing wrong with leggings but I do like wearing other bottoms too. I can't wear jeans or leggings when I go to the office. Well can wear leggings if wearing a dress to cover your butt and upper thighs.

Shae I'm glad you are feeling a bit better. I'm sorry still :hugs:

Dobby, oh man. Hope you don't have to waste any maternity leave days. It's hard enough with what little time we receive.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotta run again but just had to say I live in jeggings from Kohl’s lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I do owe you all actual posts and hoping I’ll be able to do it tomorrow. A’s ABA cancelled his session claiming he was coughing with a runny nose with green mucus. But the school never said come get him and at pickup they said they watched him like a Hawk all day but he only coughed a couple of times/didn’t have a runny nose. But they sent home some kids so maybe she was uncomfortable with the other sick kids. Idk

had to erase four chalk penises today and my students orchestrated a second fake fight today


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry it was canceled and especially because he wasn't having the symptoms they gave for canceling. Alos, really don't know how teachers do it. So thankful for people that have that calling!

AFM went to the local"ish" theme park. Girls had a great time. Decided to upgrade our tickets to season pass and we are going again today. Poor E is not amused with rides yet. The carousel freaked her out a bit. She was holding on for dear life and her eyes were big. She didn't cry but she definitely didn't care for it. We also tried a ride with her that's like the tea cups at Disney. She wasn't too crazy about us spinning it more than it already does. Although she was starting to get hungry too and she is a very hangry baby.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky that’s awesome that the mandate is suspended. Keeping my FXed for you all. Hope the talk goes well when you do have it. Short goals are def the way to go. Sounds like a great shopping haul!

Aww sorry E isn’t quite into the whole theme park just yet. Sounds like a fun spot though! Hopefully she grow into it. That’s a greta holiday photo though! Speaking of, I love your profile photo! Not sure how long it’s been that photo because I don’t notice things LOL but it’s so cute!

Re teaching: I don’t know how good I’m doing but I didn’t yell at anybody today and everyone passed their math test LOL so that’s something. It is what it is. It sounds like maybe some other kids were super sick in the room and got sent home, and I get it. Annoying but also I don’t want anybody feeling forced to be there if they feel unsafe. But that’s also something that I told them like it’s a daycare setting so you need to be comfortable with that. Especially in this current climate.

Shae glad the soaked helped. Biggest hugs.

Pretty thinking of you! Hoping those results come in soon. <3

AFM my usual gyn doubled down on my scan being fine. And then she said it’s fine that i get lightheaded when I give A his asthma medication (it’s via nebulizer so I end up breathing some in myself). So I guess everything is just FINE. Lol. I’m not loving the pregnancy migraine though. If it gets any worse than this, idk what I’m going to do. I keep holding my head at work and it’s like the weaker I appear, the worse behaved my class is. Usually it’s the opposite.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m low key glad my mom and I got in a fight this past weekend. I was so upset that I didn’t end up going to my friend’s birthday. I was planning to go early and go hiking with her and two friends (masked and distanced) then leave before the crowd showed. She was feeling super sick the last couple of days, and last night tested positive for covid. She’s not vaxxed, so I’m worried about her. But so far sounds like she’ll be alright. I’d assume she caught it either from her neighbors thanksgiving party (they had a potluck with no masks) or her birthday (no masks because neither of her pregnant friends were there). My weekly Monday test was negative. It was about 9 days after I saw her, and we both were masked the whole time. A is sick today and I did give him his steroids yesterday because he was wheezing. There’s rsv in one of the other classrooms. So I’m hoping it’s just that. We’ve got a snotcet for a nose, but it’s all just clear boogies. He’s a little warm (99.1) but he’s literally over here jumping on the couch haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

Update got nervous because I did end up doing another round of A’s asthma meds/he’s coughing. Did an at home test. Both negative. Though I didn’t really get a good swab of his nose. He was so sad I couldn’t bring myself to manhandle him


----------



## DobbyForever

Trying not to stress but my tests are noticeably lighter the last two days. Ironically I was going to stop testing today. I’m still gonna stop. I do still have my heightened sense of smell, all nausea, and migraines. But I noticed I’m not bloating as much and the feeling of engorgement is gone. I know symptoms come and go. I’m not cramping or bleeding. Idk. An after hours gyn is supposed to call me in a couple of hours.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry A is sick. I hope he recovers soon. The virus going around in our area seems to last a week or two. Glad it's not Covid. Also glad you got a response from your usual gyn.

AFM Ended up going back to the park Friday. Got there a bit earlier. MIL went with us, we gave her one of our bring a friend for Christmas passes. Going to take my step-dad this week with our last BaF Christmas pass and my mom can get a veterans discount so she can get in cheaper using that. 

Even with eating at the park, managed to lose some weight. I've been a bit more mindful with portion sizes and I'm sure walking around while pushing a stroller helps too. 

V and S rode a moderate thrill coaster with Dh and me. They both got scared some but no tears. S actually said she liked it and it was fun. V said it was a little too scary. S is for sure my daredevil while V is more timid. It was nice not to ride only "kid" rides too.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby could be the hook effect. Can you dip one full urine? One 3/4 urine and 1/4 water. 1/2 of each, and then 1/4 urine with 3/4 water?

I would think especially with a free the hook effect would be the culprit at this gestation. I don't think I tested past 5 weeks or a few days after 5 weeks except to test hook effect. 

As you said symptoms coming and going are pretty typical at this stage. I know it's hard not to worry though. Hope you get a call back soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

FLUEKY I COULD KISS YOU RN lol. I didn’t dump my urine because I’m exhausted lol so it was still sitting there an hour later :rofl: I did dilute it with water and the dye stealer is back.

walking really does wonders. I know everyone immediately pictures like workout classes or gyms, but it’s so cool how just walking every day helps so much.

Super fun about the park! Did E like the rides a little better this time? And that’s amazing that your older girls were so brave! And , like you said, to be able to start going on those other rides now.


----------



## Flueky88

Glad I could be of help :)

Yes, my PT wants me to walk at least 10 to 15 minutes a day but I don't always get that done. She wants me to do it before I do any stretches or strengthening exercises to get my muscles ready/warmed up. I have always loved walking anyways but it's just hard sometimes to find time and/or energy lol

We actually didn't attempt any rides for her Friday. MIL sat with her while we took V and S on rides. MIL didn't want to ride anything so it worked out


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooook that’s good it worked out. 

phone doctor was nice enough to order me what is likely an unnecessary serial beta :rofl: came back 40,907 so an average of 38 hours doubling since the 13dpo test. No wonder I feel like absolute crap T-T


----------



## shaescott

Dobs my first thought was hook effect as well. So glad that’s what it was! And so glad the beta came back so high :)

AFM I’m CD 3, AF is already decreasing. I think I’ll start taking my supplements in the next couple of days to encourage that early O lol. Though SO and I haven’t been getting jiggy with it for a good week and a half so who knows if I’ll even get a chance during safe days. Today SO was like “it seems God favors you over me” and I was like “well I’m not pregnant yet so clearly he’s looking out for you despite my prayers” :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae. You are so freaking hilarious. I can’t even.


----------



## WinterBub

Lol- love that joke, Shae :rofl: and glad to see you're laughing instead of crying. Sorry that it wasn't to be this month. Is your OH the person you see yourself going through life with? Just asking as I was thinking about your situation, and just wanted to say that the right partner is so much more important than the timing. I was thinking about the ex I mentioned, and how terrible it would be if we had kids together. If he's the one for you, then trust in that and all will come together in the end. Just my poorly expressed 2 cents.

Dobby- so sorry about what you have to deal with at work. Just ridiculous. I wonder if the parents see the same loss of basic decency? And I'm so glad that your beta came back looking good ❤️ the quarantining of a whole day care classroom is a lot. I totally get why they're doing that, but I also see the hardship it causes. I don't know what the path forward is... I'd just like to see no forced vaccines and no more (required) up the nose tests for small kids to go to school etc. I guess things will come together in time. And I wouldn't worry about your possible COVID exposure... I read somewhere last year that the average time for symptoms to appear is 5 days. As in almost everyone that gets it would have symptoms by then, but there are occasional outliers. Seems to hold pretty true.

Flueky- sounds like you're doing great with your health journey. I need to walk more too! I just did a lot of that last year and am so sick of the same scenery :rofl: I find that exercise in the morning is massively helpful- someone told me years ago that it kick starts the metabolism, and that seems to be true. Beautiful picture of you and your girls. ❤️ You have a gorgeous family. Makes me want a little girl! (Or 2- I always wanted a sister). And I laughed out loud at the "hangry baby" comment!!

Afm- set up appt to talk over my blood test results and then am 100% done with that office. They didn't call me because they were seemingly wanting me to do the hysteroscopy etc that I have declined multiple times... Anyway. I could see some results on my portal. It was pages and pages... But basically the only things that stood out to me were that the result of egg reserve (AMH?) was way above normal (can be related to PCOS according to Dr google), and one thyroid value was low. :shrug: will see what he says.

My LO had a blast at his speech evaluation. They had a little room with a low table and tonne of toys. The therapist was a really sweet young woman, and he was all about it. He's been so sheltered, that this seemingly counted as a massive outing. She had this huge book of pictures and basically just asked him what each was. He loved all the attention and was totally into it :rofl: she said he has a couple of advanced sounds ("sh") but is "dropping consonants". So he says "spy-er" instead of "spider" etc. And that's not a big deal here and there, but he's very hard for strangers to understand because he does it a lot. Ie. "I can't reach it" is "I ca wee ee". They advised 2 x therapy per week, which seems like a lot... Will do that for a month or so and see how it goes. Likely won't even be 2 x in Dec due to Christmas and everything anyway.p It isn't cheap, and I think we'll maybe change to once a week after Jan if he keeps going, and we see it helps him.

Have a good start to the week. I'm awaiting AF and hoping it happens soon. Took an antibiotic over Thanksgiving that isn't ok in pregnancy, so now I'm worried because AF didn't show today :sad2: not much chance because we avoided when I thought O was, and generally was a slow month in that dept. But paranoia is stepping in.
Eta- last cycle was 4w6d. So may just have been expecting AF days early- today was 4w exactly. I also forgot I did the smiley cb thing, so should all be fine...


----------



## shaescott

Winter I was crying when I started spotting, I had a full on bawl fest. Partially cuz hormones, I rarely properly cry, but I really hadn’t been moody all PMS week which I normally am, so apparently I had to overcompensate for that :rofl:. Now that it’s a few days later, those PMS symptoms have calmed and I’m able to be much more stable and logical.
Also, I definitely am willing to wait for SO to be ready vs picking someone else who is ready, I want to have kids with him, not just anyone. He’s so great with kids, I know he’ll be a great dad.

Glad the speech eval went well, it does seem overwhelming to go twice a week but it probably improves retention of new skills.


----------



## WinterBub

Glad to hear it, Shae! You have it all sorted out in that case- just need to hit that time when you're both ready. Although nobody is ever ready, and some of the best Moms I know didn't have it all set up "right" before they had a baby. Children are a blessing, and they find us one way or another :) 

I should say the speech is only 30 minutes per session. She said it is more about frequency than length, and I can see he would probably be checked out after the half hour. So, will see how he goes.


----------



## shaescott

Winter I would agree with her about the frequency, frequent short sessions would be best for young kids. 

AFM I just checked my natural cycles app and after my last few cycles have had such late O’s, this month it’s giving me safe days through CD12. Soooo if I manage to ovulate by CD17 I could be in with a chance. I’ve done it plenty of times before but with how late I’ve been ovulating the last few cycles, it’s unlikely. But keep your fingers crossed for me! Going to start that myoinositol supplement tonight I think, it’s supposed to encourage ovulation in people with PCOS, I don’t have PCOS of course but worth a shot.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I may mia. I cried at work from the migraine. It’s constant, all day. Gets better for half a second after I eat. I was so happy I didn’t have them with A. I’m miserable. I’m tired. The pain near my ovary keeps getting worse. I’m having trouble eating anything I have to cook. And there’s a parent breathing down my boss’ neck (justified) because one of my students sent her kid to the hospital with a concussion for hitting him after the kid insulted him


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry for all the stresses, Dobby. When is your next/first proper appointment with your OB? I'd definitely talk to them about the migraine issue. Hopefully there is something that can help. (Either medicine or just some tips- have you tried simple stuff like Gatorade or food to graze on if that helps?) Hopefully it will pass, or they can offer some proper help. At the very least- I know it is a long way off, but this will eventually pass :flower: I had pretty bad morning sickness. Not HG level, but pretty bad. I had to take medication, and still felt mildly sick the whole time. I couldn't believe it passed as soon as my LO was born. Same with the m/c experiences. 8 months is a long time, but a) hopefully it improves and b) you'll get through it and have a little baby to hold in the end ❤️ would it help to set up little route markers? Christmas and Christmas break are coming up, appt, 2nd tri... I feel for you, and will hope it's only temporary. 

And sorry as well for the work stress- yikes. I hope that whole situation can be worked out to everyone's satisfaction!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. Also had to CC the superintendent on an email because still no iep date for A. I’m just burned out, I’m trying to snack all day but when I’m teaching I can’t and I’m not hungry so it makes me nauseated. I’ll take nausea over the headache but yesterday I almost threw up while I was teaching. People are commenting that I look like shit and not my usual “we got this” perky self. I emailed my doctor because i took Tylenol and it didn’t help and I’m losing my mind. I’m at a point where I’m starting to hate the pregnancy because my head is just constantly splitting but she was out yesterday. My beta isn’t done yet either which is odd. Never takes this long


----------



## DobbyForever

To pile on... I know after a while your hcg slows drastically. I usually don’t get betas done this late.
5w6d: 40,907
6w1d: 52,270
That’s 150 hours to double.... that’s like nearly a week to double....


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby so sorry for the constant or near constant migraine. I hope you get a response soon cause that would be misery. Hcg slows way down I believe at this point. I don't think your numbers seem abnormal.

Shae I hope the myoinositol helps and doesn't mess with your cycles. I remember thinking of taking it when ttc #1 but I chickened out. 

Winter I hope the speech therapy is helpful. While it does such payment wise, I do think short more frequent sessions would be more helpful for kids.I would think at some point they could decrease visits to weekly and less and/or give you tools to help him at home. 

When is your phone appt to discuss the results? I'm sorry they haven't been a good office for you.

Oh man I wish I could motivate myself to do morning workouts, but I never have. I am jealous of those that do workout in the mornings. I am turning more into a night owl than I ever have been. I suppose when school starts next year for V that'll change a bit.

AFM been enjoying my time off. Taking my mom to the theme park this afternoon with our bring a friend pass/Christmas. My stepdad decided not to go because he doesn't feel he has the endurance to keep up. I told him they have electrical scooters but he decided not to this time. Maybe in the spring he can come along.

My mom mentioned she's going to the Dr Friday as she's been having some pain in her right chest. No numbness or tingling in the arm, no sweating, no pain in jaw or neck, etc. Honestly, it scares me though to wonder about cancer. She has been exposed to my step-dad 2nd hand smoking for many years and he still smokes in the house. I haven't let on about me being worried because I don't want her to panic. Anyways I hope her appt goes well and will keep an eye on her today.


----------



## Flueky88

https://perinatology.com/calculators/betahCG.htm dobby this link talks about at this stage beta hcg levels are not the best indicator but an ultrasound is better to determine viability. Also, it listed hcg levels per week of gestation and you are above typical levels during the 6th week. I believe you ha e a very sticky bean :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I agree with Fluek, at that hcg level doubling time is no longer relevant. It’s going up, that’s a good sign. An ultrasound is the only real indicator at this point. 

Flueks prayers for your mom’s appt to go well, I hope it’s nothing serious :(

AFM

I might not even get a chance to unprotected BD on CD12 because SO managed to get a yeast infection or something on his nether regions, it’s itchy as heck, anything touching it makes it so much worse, and his member is so swollen it looks like a shar pei dog. Pic below for reference and laughs. He was very unamused at my comparison :rofl: He went to an urgent care and they decided it was a yeast infection and prescribed him clomitrazole cream. We are definitely not BDing until his symptoms subside, it would hurt like hell for him. 


Unrelated, we tried to get Christmas cards made through Walmart and their printer sucked and put lines in our photo, and they couldn’t return them cuz I paid with PayPal. So, I had to start over and order cards 2x the price but much better quality I’m sure, I went through Minted. If they’re screwed up I’m gonna have an aneurysm because they were $130. Here’s the proof with all but our first initials crossed out lol, our names were on the tree so that’s why it’s got those weird white sections. It looks much nicer than the Walmart ones would’ve even if they printed well, so fingers crossed there’s no printing issues with Minted.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae so sorry SO has an infection. I'm sure it's very uncomfortable for him. 

Also, I really love using Snapfish for printing pictures/cards out. Very nice quality and reasonably priced :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I swear I will do a proper, unselfish post tonight, but PLEASE DEAR GOD LET THIS BE RIGHT!!!


----------



## WinterBub

Pretty- that's exciting! Hope it is right for you :):):)


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that’s awesome! I hear it’s more likely to be false boy if it’s wrong, so yay!!!! 

afm lots of tears but got Santa pics done. Gyn told me to take a hot bath for my migraine..... urgent care doc who ordered my betas told me that I need to go in and have a scan to go in so I have appointment on Friday morning. They need to give me something. I cried all day at work my boss almost sent me home


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty so excited for you!! Also, I'm pretty sure false boy results are more common so I'm thinking it is right :) in any case just a few weeks until your anatomy scan, right?

Dobby, I'm so sorry you are hurting so bad. I hope that after your ultrasound Friday they will give you something. :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Pretty AHHHHHHHH BABY GIRL!!!!!

Dobs do you mean they need a scan to give you something for the migraines, or are they concerned about the beta and want to give you something for that? I’m sorry you had such a crappy day :(


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- I'm no help with the HCG levels. But it sounds from the others like everything is looking good. Try not to worry and just wait for the scan. All signs point to a sticky baby. I hope the Dr gets back to you about the headaches and can offer some relief. When is it that the placenta takes over? Hopefully that may also help?

Flueky- I hope the Dr appt goes well and that nothing is amiss for your Mom. That's awesome that you're having such a great time with the park pass. I've considered a zoo pass, but not sure we'd get our money's worth. We go about twice a year and it is a bit of a drive. Was actually thinking of going before Christmas, and before school is out (so, next week). This would be our first visit without a stroller \\:D/ I think he would do great with that, but also slightly worried we'll get to the far end of the park, and he'll then decide he doesn't want to walk any more :rofl: I can lift him and carry him for a bit, but not like that. 

And thank you for the speech feedback, guys. The session wasn't all that impressive. She said it was all about "building rapport", which is fair enough. But would've liked to see some more clearly speech related activities :shrug: she did give us stuff to work on at home (the "k" sound). It is interesting- he can say words that start with that sound ("car") but not words where it is in the middle or end.

Shae- your card looks beautiful! Not sure why, but I pictured you as a brunette :) love it! I've used Vistaprint before- I think for our birth announcement I actually used a wedding invitation template. You can change all the text, so it worked! And Yikes for poor OH. :shock: my LO had horrific diaper rash as a little baby that ended up being yeast. Lotrimin was what worked in the end. I think that has the same active ingredient as what you listed. Obviously different for an adult, but we had to use it at every single diaper change for 2 weeks to get it to go for good. Any time we let it go for even one change, the rash came right back. 

Afm- nothing interesting beyond the speech session. See the fertility Dr next week. I think they just aren't that interested as they have clients who bring in big $$$ doing ivf etc. So I'm low interest at this point! Still waiting on AF. Took a test just in case and it was negative. Want to get on with things, but would also be awesome if this cycle is the same length as the last one. LO broke his first ornament off our tree :-( And sadly was very impressed with himself, so will see if our tree lasts through Christmas.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry just responding to bits and pieces.

Shae sorry about the walmart snaffu. I'm glad you found an alternative. So sorry about the price tag though. Sorry if I missed it or if I should just know from years of talking to you through BNB but is this the first official couples Christmas card that you two have done? It looks cute! I'm sure it's even cuter with your faces. Everyone will love it

Winter sorry about the speech. I know a lot of speech is really explicit teaching. I'm blanking on how old your LO is. If it helps, A literally sits and reads and plays with her. She found that she can't force him to do what she wants, so she does play based therapy. RN, they're working on prepositions, speaking in 4+ word phrases, describing recent events. So even though they play the same stupid games every time, the language that she models changes. Even if he doesn't always participate in clinic, I see him listening and then I hear that language later on during the week. My mom took him once for me and she was like wtaf all she does is sit on the floor and play with him. :rofl: Oh no about the ornament! Hopefully short lived phase

Fluek gotta be honest can't remember why you're going to the doctor but I hope all goes well <3


----------



## WinterBub

That's good to hear, Dobby! Maybe in the next couple of weeks I'll kind of see some better examples of what they're actually working on iykwim. Would be great to see a clear result like you're talking about with A. My LO is 2.5. He actually says longish sentences, and has a good vocabulary... It's just that strangers can't understand because of the pronunciation. He was ranting and raving to our neighbor about the Grinch yesterday. And she had absolutely no idea what he was saying. :? he'll get there, just needs a breakthrough or two, so hope the speech therapy would help that process along a bit faster. 

Flueky was talking about her Mom going to the Dr. Sorry if that got muddled in the later responses (like mine)!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo nw winter that’s me. I can only read so much at a time. I’m supposed to read 100 pages of reports for my son and dike a formal complaint against the school district ugh

This mom is definitely trying to set my boss up for a lawsuit with her wording. We had another fight at lunch. Like kid “took an actual swing” fight was the recap before I managed to tell them stop gossiping. For once though wasnt one of my students! Yup. That’s where I’m at.

And a sub took my job the dropped it so likely I don’t have a sub tomorrow morning.


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s good that the expression is there and it’s the pronunciation. A’s SLP usually doesn’t worry about it. Things become more clear over time. It’s great that you can understand him. He’ll get there. Hugs hugs.


----------



## shaescott

Winter sorry about the ornament :( I hope your tree survives the holiday season. SO is doing twice a day application of the clomitrazole, I wonder if it’s different because if the irritation of diapers and sitting in the wetness? Idk. Hopefully the twice a day works and it resolves soon. 

Dobs it is indeed our first couple’s card, since we live together now I figured it made sense to do them. Last night I ordered return address labels for us so I don’t have to write a return address on 60 envelopes cuz uggggh. It was only $10 from staples, next day pickup, and it’s more than 3 times as many as we need. 

AFM just praying that SO will heal up in the next few days so we can have some unprotected BD. He was in the mood last night and he was so annoyed because he couldn’t, the stretching skin when he started getting an erection hurt :( My paranoid brain is like “maybe God decided to give him this so we can’t have sex because I’m going to ovulate early this cycle and he doesn’t want me pregnant” but also that’s probably ridiculous. Never know though :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Saw the ob. Scan still shows no explanation for the stabbing pains. She said my headaches sound like migraines but they shouldn’t be constant. Prescribed norco but said I can’t take it then drive or teach. Not sure if I want to take it yet but golly it hurts. She measured several times and said I was 6w, which is 4 days behind. She did see a hb but she couldn’t or didn’t measure it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs did she give you a scan pic? I doubt she couldn’t measure it if she could see it, sometimes they just don’t measure it that early. Did she play the HB on the doppler? 4 days behind isn’t the end of the world, did they do a scan and see a sac at 5 weeks or am I thinking about someone else? If that was you, we know baby grew since then at least.


----------



## DobbyForever

She probably just didn’t and she didn’t play it. The scan was really blurry and hard to see. She gave me pictures but I’m at work. Forgot to mention that my blood pressure was higher than usual and highest it’s ever been. Not high high just 132


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, pain/stress can definitely elevate your BP and may be responsible for it being higher. I hope the Norco helps. Also, 4 days behind doesn't seem to be huge. I know measurements can be off during these early days.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I just feel very detached. I keep dreaming that this isn’t actually viable. Idk. Maybe it’s just the pain from the headaches but I felt absolutely nothing when I saw the heartbeat or she gave me the photos. Measurements could be off because the picture was blurry, but she said she measured four times to be sure. Got 6w1 once and 6w the other three. I know before they measured the sac since no fetal pole but idk going from measuring 5w4d then 9 days later measuring 6w when I know my o date for a fact. I understand being off a day or two, but four is a lot. I’ve never measured that far off. And looking back the only time I had migraines this bad only happened with my pregnancies with complications. Idk. I’m not stressed about it because I honestly don’t care at this point. I’m in so much pain every day. Nothing helps. I just don’t care. I’ve never felt this way before. She also said my hcg is high but there’s definitely only one baby. Asked if I should be concerned and she said no

i had a chance to Google norco’s safety in pregnancy and I definitely will not be taking it


----------



## shaescott

Dobs well if she said you shouldn’t be concerned, she may very well be right. Early measurements can be very inaccurate especially with no fetal pole yet, it’s very easy to mess those measurements up (according to doctor mom). I think the severe migraines and the lack of a partner for this pregnancy may be making it much harder for you to connect with the pregnancy.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Was hella exhausted the last 2 nights, but I'm here now and ready to comment.

Flueky - Glad you all had a good time at your park visits. We bought seasons passes for a local amusement park too, but we'll have to wait for the warmer months to use them. Hopefully my kids will enjoy it cuz they have kiddie rides as well as a decent sized water park. But anyway, that's a cute pic of you and your girls. :)
Sorry your mom is dealing with some health issues. How did her appt go?

shae - Sorry to hear about your SO's man parts. Kinda makes me think of my SO's suspected balanitis. Hopefully the cream helps and clears it up fast.
And sorry about the issues with getting your XMas cards printed. Glad it worked out in the end though. Live and learn, right? They look good though. We've never done XMas cards, mainly cuz my SO is a wet blanket who hates having his pic taken. I'm hoping to maybe start doing them next year though and possibly just have the pic be of the kids. We'll see though.

Dobby - So sorry that your pregnancy is really kicking your butt. Maybe if you "don't care" at this point it's better just focus on doing what you can to make yourself as comfortable as you can and doing anything (within reason) that makes your symptoms more tolerable. If this bean is meant to stay sticky, it will. Even is things ease up during 2nd tri, that's still several weeks away. You have a kid on the outside and a job you need to focus on. Maybe this is a harsh, unpopular opinion, but focus on yourself. The baby is warm, getting it's nutrients, and not dealing with any pain. This kind of feels like a put the oxygen mask on yourself first kind of scenario. Just my 2 cents. Sending you positive, healthy vibes and wishes.

Winter - Hopefully you start seeing results from speech therapy real soon. My old Dr was suggesting putting my younger son in speech therapy, as well as checking if he had hearing issues cuz he could really only say Mama at like 18 months. He did know some baby sign language though, so that helped. He's probably saying close to 30 words now, with varying degrees of accurate pronunciation. Not much in the way of sentences though. The longest one we've had was "baby uh *imitates dog bark*" for "baby and doggie" (2 of his fav stuffed animals). As well as "dada poop", which is a frequent occurrence here. lol. But ya, every kid gets there in their own time and I'm sure his breakthroughs are just around the corner. :)

AFM, still hard to believe my SP results. I wanna believe it's true so bad, but I'll feel more confident after my next scan in 12 days. Hopefully they'll be able to see and tell me. I'd love to be able to announce on XMas. When I told SO, he said "I'm actually pretty happy about this." I'm really excited to see how he'll be with a little girl. We haven't discussed names yet, but he's brought up one name a few times. It's kind of growing on me, but we'll see. Probably best to wait til it's all confirmed.
Otherwise, still dealing with night time carpal tunnel and wee bit of sporadic nausea. Also just tired and not a ton of motivation to do general cleaning, so my house it a bit of a cluttered disaster. Hopefully I'll find some time and the desire to tidy a bit on the weekend.
Going to see my sister and her family tomorrow for a super small BDay party for my niece (she'll be 2 on the 14th). Last time I saw them was shortly after the whole pandemic started, so it'll be nice to see how big her kids are now.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry, double post. Just got the boys' school pics. Omg, I can't with Matthew. lol


----------



## WinterBub

I hope your OH heals up in time for you, Shae. You never know- might happen right on time for risky BD. Hey, he might even be more open to the risk if he's had to abstain for a couple of weeks by then! Good luck. ;) 

Ahh, Dobby. So sorry you feel so terrible. Im sorry that they weren't more helpful with a medication. If you're unhappy with it- call or email and ask for an alternative. And your scan honestly sounds great from the outside. My OB said you see a HB 50% of the time at 6w (I didn't). So a baby with a heartbeat and measuring on track or very close to it is all positive. I get that it might not feel that way when the migraine issue just overtakes everything- it being relentless seems horrible. 

I did a bit of reading, and thought this page was a really good summary, and mentions by name some medications you could Google and then discuss with your Dr if you want to try:
Treating Migraine During Pregnancy | American Headache Society

Pretty- my house is a cluttered disaster right now, and I don't have the pregnancy excuse :rofl: Sounds like the pregnancy is all going really well :happydance: is it the anatomy scan you have in 12 days? I hope they can confirm you're having a girl :pink: ! And those pictures are absolutely adorable ❤️ the finger in the mouth picture is an absolute classic :rofl: 

AFM- nothing at all to share :rofl: how embarrassing!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty all. I’m going to hermit for a bit until I can sort out my feelings/this headache situation.

cute school photos pretty <3


----------



## shaescott

Pretty lovely photos! Matthew is such a charmer! I’m really hoping that the SP was right, I so want you to get that girl you’ve been dreaming of. 

Dobs fair enough, I can’t deal with screen lights when I have a bad migraine so I would be going hermit too. We’re here for you whenever you’re ready to peak out of your hidey hole, however briefly. 

Winter SO has a kinda low sex drive but he’s been very frustrated lately because he’s actually been in the mood the past few nights and he can’t do anything about it. So I think once he’s no longer in pain, he’ll be very excited to BD. However, if it’s past my safe days I’m pretty sure he wouldn’t be so excited that he would forgo pulling out. 
I think it was you who said you imagined me as a brunette, I have very dark blonde hair, my ends are much blonder because I got bleached to medium blonde about 2 years ago. It’s been growing out since then, my roots are just my natural hair growth. Pic that includes all my hair for reference:


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- I really hope that you're feeling better both physically and mentally. Xx 

Shae- your hair looks lovely! Lucky for you that the whole balayage look is a thing right now :) I also used to color my hair all the time, and at some point was just totally done with the cost and the maintenance. I'd go in and ask for a "few highlights" and come out super blonde. Or ask for it a "bit darker" and come out a dark brunette. In the end I just decided to bite the bullet and grow it out. So much time, effort, money saved in the end! My hair is similar to yours, probably a bit darker. It used to be straight, but developed a wave after my LO was born. Are those your natural curls? Or do you style them that way? Looking for tips as mine just looks scruffy now as I have no idea what I'm doing :rofl: if anyone has curl/wave style tips or products tips, please share them! 

AFM- no AF as per yet :sad2: unless it happens in the next day or two, would be out of sync compared to last month. Quite depressed about it, and now wish I'd just tried on October when everything felt like clockwork :sad2: oh well, at least I lam seeing the fertility Dr this week, so can see what he says. Wonder if I could try clomid if this is pcos related. I'd love twins, but not higher order multiples :shock: so need to think about that. Also considered buying/trying vitex. Anyone tried it? 

Flueky- did your Mom have her dr appointment? Have been thinking of you and hope you aren't too worried. 

Pretty- can't wait for your scan to confirm gender. I'm excited for you to decide a name and everything else :)


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, I used vitex. It worked well the regulate my cycles after stopping bcp. I took it after having dd1 when my cycles were a bit off (I think I was taking it when I conceived dd2). 

Shae well I hope that his libido helps him be a bit careless.

Dobby take all the time you need. I can't imagine a constant migraine. :hugs: 

Pretty lovely pics! Love seeing all our LOs growing up. In less than 2 weeks you should know if SP was right? I'm so excited though and feeling like it was accurate :)

AFM my mom's appt went well. They did an ekg and it was normal. She mentioned it hasn't been bothering her for several days now. So I dunno. She goes back in 3 months. 

Fixing to update my ticker but I'm soooo close to getting out of the 190s! So happy that my hard work is paying off. I'm thinking my PT is wanting to discharge me. I am probably ready, just want to talk with her. I think I'm at the point it's just about getting my muscles stronger and relaxing my pelvic floor muscles. She mentioned about 2 weeks ago that it may be more cost effective to see a personal trainer but I'm thinking of just doing beachbody of demand (no shakes or supplements) and I can do modifications if I need. No HIIT as I don't want the stress on my joints.

Am totally taken back thinking that Christmas is less than 2 weeks away! I do think I'll splurge a bit for Christmas, want to try making a Reese's cheesecake in my instapot.


----------



## shaescott

Winter the curls are natural, sorry, no style tips here :( I showered right before the pics and let it sit dry, that was the result. I used to try to use products in my hair to enhance the curls and reduce the frizz but I decided I don’t care, I use shampoo and conditioner and after that it does what it wants. But I’m glad it looks decent enough that someone might think I did it on purpose :rofl:
Sorry about the off cycle :( hopefully seeing the fertility doc will be helpful. 

Flueks thanks! I’m glad the appt went well and all was normal. Yay for the weight loss and being ready to stop PT! I’ve not been going to the gym at all, I’m paying for it though, oops. I walk plenty at work lol, but my nutrition is quite poor. 

AFM last night SO said he tried to test things out by himself to see if he was ready to BD again and the answer was a resounding no :rofl: I’m CD10 so he has 2 more days, he’s hoping he’ll be okay by then. I’m still taking daily myoinositol and d-chiro inositol, plus daily vitamin D and folic acid (extra apart from the prenatals), plus the herbal blend at night that has vitex in it (though I think I forgot the herbal blend last night, oops). We’ll see when I ovulate :shrug:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Take as much time as you need. Thinking of you.

Flueky - Glad to hear that so far things seem alright with your mom and she's feeling better. And yay for weight loss. Would you consider doing keto and/or intermittent fasting? That helped me lose like 60lbs in a year (40 of those were in the first three months). I low-key can't wait to lose all my baby weight and then some after I finish BFing. lol. Let us know how the cheesecake turns out. Sounds yummy. 
And ya, 10 days until my anatomy scan where they'll hopefully be able to tell me the gender.

shae - Sorry to hear SO is still out of commission. FX he's better in time for an "oopsie" this cycle. lol

Winter - I can't wait either. I just hope the baby cooperates and that they're allowed to tell me. A clinic I've been to in the past had a bunch of signs up saying they won't tell you gender at your appt, but I assured the tech I would continue with the pregnancy regardless of what the gender was and she told me. That was with Alex.

AFM, the "party" went well. That's in quotes cuz it was literally just my family and my sister's family (fiance and 2 kids). But it was still nice. We basically just hung out and ate for 6 hours.
Also, my car is being a pain in the butt. I need to get the winter tires put on, but the earliest appt I could get at the dealership was January 8th. It also keeps telling me to change the oil and fill the washer fluid AND one of the headlights burned out a few days ago and I haven't been able to find the exact bulb I need in stock at like 4 different stores. Just gonna try Amazon and hope it gets here ASAP.


----------



## WinterBub

Selfish post because I'm freaking out.... Just took another pregnancy test to rule a pregnancy out... And got a clear positive (First Response) and same on a cheapie strip. :shock: Really worried, as it seems like this is likely going to be non-viable again. Just seems like everything is off :sad2: 

If I got a totally blank negative last Thursday, and a clear positive today (def lighter than control line, but clearly there), what gestation would you guess I'd be? :sad2:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Maybe less than 4 weeks? Gonna keep everything crossed for you and hope this bean will be extra sticky.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh winter, try not to worry yet. Actually to go from a negative to a clear bfp in that matter of time would suggest your hcg levels are rising well. Prayers for a sticky baby!


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you both. Still quietly freaking out :shock: hopefully seeing the fertility Dr on Wednesday will be reassuring. I was going to ask him about the thyroid issue, and/or trying clomid. Now hoping he says that all looks positive... And secretly hoping he'll offer extra scans and what not :rofl: Think this must have happened the week after Thanksgiving. So, the smiley face CB the week before wasn't accurate for me, or I managed to ovulate twice(?) 

Ahhh, wild. My Grandma was one of like 15 kids. Clearly come from fertile stock :rofl: still find it hard to hope that this will turn out any better than the last two experiences. 

Hope everyone else is having a less drama filled day. And glad your Mom got good news from the Dr Flueky :happydance:
Im sure that's a huge relief. 

Shae- hope your OH is feeling better today :) 

Pretty- I hope all the car issues get sorted quickly. We had a chipped windscreen, and had to wait 6 weeks to get it filled :shock: hopefully there isn't too much extreme wintery weather before you get it all fixed. I like the cold, but not sure a Canadian winter is for me :lol:

Dobby- hope you're feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Winter aahhhhhh I really hope this baby is sticky!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still feel like poop but still lurking. Winter that’s so exciting! I second Pretty that my guess would be around 3.5-4w. I don’t so for like 2 days after my solid smile, so maybe you ovulated that weekend? And so testing Thurs (around 10-12dpo) could have just been too early if you had just implanted. I second Flueky as well that to go from negative to clear positive in just a matter of days is really promising. Keeping my fxed crossed

I love the rest of you but I don’t have more in me sorry <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Aside from the misery I did do my sneak peek but I’m pretty sure I contaminated it by using a soap that has fallen into A’s bath water to wash my hands and arms. The lid broke off so it like half bath water half soap. I just wasn’t thinking until it was too late. Shrugs


----------



## shaescott

Dobs well if it says girl it’s probably right, you just know to take a boy result with a grain of salt. Sorry about the possible contamination :(

AFM CD11 today, pretty sure no BD tonight, but the goal is for BD tomorrow night at CD12, aka last safe day. Fingers crossed for me. I pray that those supplements work. Eventually my cycles will have to start regulating, we’ll just have to see if it’s sooner rather than later. Please pray for me to ovulate by CD17 :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

CD12 unprotected BD secured :thumbup:

SO didn’t realize how much he missed it until we did it and he was like “wow, we’re doing this again tomorrow” :haha: not unprotected though, he sadly has his wits about him and is very aware that this was the last “safe day” according to the app. 

Please please pray for me that I ovulate by CD17 so I have a chance at pregnancy this cycle! And if I don’t ovulate by CD17, please pray that I don’t ovulate until at least CD19 so it doesn’t shorten my safe day window :rofl: I used to have 29-31 day cycles, so I know I am perfectly capable of ovulating by CD17, it’s just up to what my body decides to do this cycle, and I suppose if God says yes or “no, you dumb idiot” :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae I’m glad that you got to have some fun and hopefully SO’s drive keeps up for a bit. And hoping you don’t have a long cycle.

still doubtful and wondering if maybe it’s just too early but


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- I hope your sneak peek works! Do you have a feeling either way? How is the migraine situation? Any idea yet about when you'll tell your family? Any more contact with TB? 

Shae- how's OH going? I hope he'll be better and in the mood over the next couple of days. Sending all the whoopsie baby dust your way! :dust:

Pretty- I'm glad the family party went well! Do they live far away? Are you going to do a baby sprinkle or anything like that? I'd hate to have one for me, but love to attend someone else's! I can't remember if you said- but do your boys know about the baby yet? 

Flueky- that cheesecake sounds amazing! How do you make it in the Instapot? I'd looked at getting one of those a while ago- we ended up getting an air fryer instead, so that was the new kitchen toy. (It's awesome, if anyone's considering it!) How long did you do the PT for? I fell off the wagon, but did some Jillian from The Biggest Loser video work out things and they were surprisingly good. 

Thank you all for the support and weeks estimates :shock: I still can't believe it. My OH was really happy, which was nice. The plan was to try in Dec or Jan, so he asked what wouldve been different by then, anyway. Which is true... Unless the fertility Dr drops some kind of bombshell about my blood test results. What had gone "wrong" the previous times was clearly at conception, so what's done is done already. I think I do feel "different" than last time, but not sure if I'm just convincing myself that it will be different. :shrug: 

Also somewhat unhappy on a totally unrelated note- my son has had a cold, but nothing major. This morning he was just wailing and saying "my ear, my ear"... So I took him to urgent care and the poor guy has a double ear infection. We've been there before, and they're really good... But were quite busy. So we waited out the front, and then the receptionist was like "I'll go clean your room". All good. Then I hear "pfft pfft" of a Lysol can, and like one minute later she's like, "room is ready!" I'm not worried about COVID in general any more (we've made our adjustments and kind of accepted it wasn't going away), but not looking to get it while pregnant. Anyway... At least LO really did need to go, and will hopefully be better once the ABs have kicked in. He has had two doses so far. Poor little thing is miserable. Hopefully he sleeps all night :sleep:


----------



## WinterBub

:happydance:Good for you, Shae! I'll have everything crossed for you!!! And I agree with your OH- it is fun :rofl:

Oooo, Dobby! That's exciting :) like Shae said earlier, seems like a decent chance it is true if you were worried it was contaminated with boy dna!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae fx for an early O. Have you noticed an fertile-ish CM? I'm thinking I'm going to O tomorrow, Thursday, or Friday. 

Dobby FX that ot isn't too early. I imagine it would be nice to have each gender. How are you feeling?

Winter, I have read the recipe for this one but I've made a classic cheesecake in the instant pot. I think it's called #17 cheesecake. I have made it 2x and amazing both times. It gives you options on how to do if you prefer a creamy or dense cheesecake. Dense for the win for me :)

I actually have a instant pot and a ninja foodi, which the foodie is an air fryer and pressure cooker. I just have different lids on the foodi for air frying vs pressure. Love it!! 

As for PT, I started in April this year. Major improvements since then. I feel like a new person. I actually went during my last trimester or maybe a little before with dd3. It did help control my pain and somewhat for urine leakage. Highly recommend a pelvic floor PT during or after pregnancy.

I'm so happy you feel different and OH is happy! I am very hopeful for you :) Also, I hope your LO feels better soon. So hard when they are sick.

AFM nothing much new for me.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty thank you for your advice. I hope you can get parts sorted sooner. You have had a lot of outside stresses during this pregnancy. Glad party went well.


----------



## shaescott

Done AHHHHHHH BABY GIRL!!!!! It’s probably accurate considering all variables, but of course it’s 99.9% for a reason. 

Winter aw poor little guy! SO had such frequent ear infections as a kid that he had 2 different sets of tubes (the first failed/fell out early). He doesn’t have them anymore, the problem luckily went away eventually. 

Prayers that all is well with this pregnancy <3

Lol I agree with my SO too, he has the lower sex drive so he’s the one who needs convincing most of the time, but I think going so long without it involuntarily refreshed his drive a little.

Flueks I’ve noticed some milky CM and my cervix is high today but sometimes right after AF ends I get milky CM and high cervix for a few days then I revert to sticky, then back to creamy to milky, then EW. So I can’t really trust it. I don’t get very good EWCM most cycles, it’s generally creamy/milky with a little EW mixed in. So, hard to distinguish. I think it’s lack of estrogen causing the lack of EWCM, but I’m no expert :shrug:


----------



## WinterBub

Maybe I need to look at an Instapot again. I shelved the idea as we have an absurd mount of kitchen stuff, and I don't want it to be like my slow cooker... Used about twice and then shelved for 3 years #-o the cheesecake sounds awesome, and I agree on dense! My OH made a cheesecake for his own bday last year and it was foul. As it was his birthday I pretended it wasnt terrible :rofl: I'm a good cook, but not a baker, so he usually does the baking. Although I've started buying baking mixes- there's a Chiquita banana bread mix that is amazing, and pretty much fool proof! Something nice about a freshly baked cake for afternoon tea. I do tea parties with my LO every so often. He's a rowdy little guy, but gets totally into the cake stand, tea cups etc :rofl: Deep down he's fancy.

Hope this month works out for you, Shae. Did you say that you're going to see a midwife for a check up in the new year? Was just thinking it would be great to say that you'd like to have a baby as soon as your OH gives the green light. See if they recommend any extra checks etc ahead of that. Not sure they would, but hey, why not ask? Hopefully your OH is still in the mood for a bit of high risk fun tonight :happydance:

AFM- just got back from the fertility Dr. Definitely have pcos, but clearly I'm ovulating. He also said that I had a genetic issue absorbing folate, so need a high dose supplement instead of the regular level. And finally he thinks I have Hashimoto's disease. So he wrote a prescription for a thyroid medication. He says I should take it in pregnancy etc, but I want to read up on what it is and maybe double check with my OB. I have at least some of the symptoms of Hashimotos (developed exczema in 2019 out of nowhere), and am tired a lot... But who isn't? :rofl: Most importantly, he said none of this will or would impact the current pregnancy. So that was great to hear :) still cautious about getting too excited, but that was nice to hear. He also suggested low carb/gluten free... But I can't remember whether that was PCOS or Hashimotos related. I wonder if the thyroid stuff is new :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty so glad the PT is doing wonders! And yay for a good party/time. Cheesecake is so yum. I saw the ninja thing on sale fir Black Friday and almost got it. I still haven’t replaced my oven, so I was debating an air fryer until I do. Now I’m sad I didn’t commit lol

Winter that’s such great news that nothing looks like it will impact the pregnancy. It’s so bittersweet to get a diagnosis. How are you holding up with the news? A lot to process. I’ve heard of diets for pcos but never looked into it. 

AFM I still feel numb. The migraines are def stress. So they are better as I work on mindfulness techniques. But overall my symptoms have essentially faded. I still can’t shake this weird feeling I’m not going to get to have her in the end. I haven’t even bothered with bump pics, I haven’t touched the pregnancy book, I honestly didn’t want to do the sneakpeek I just forced myself.

Spent all yesterday writing a complaint because the school district violated multiple sections of Ed code. Still need to file a complaint with the state and loop in my lawyer


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry I didn't comment on the PT yesterday, Flueky. That's great that it helped :) did you find things got worse after each child? My bump buddy who now lives in Australia just had her second baby. I haven't asked too many details as she had a really awful time with her first. She's very tall, and skinny and had a really petite bump, but turned out the baby was 10lb+ :shock: so, she ended up with all kinds of issues. I just really hope that things went better this time around. 

I'm sorry, Dobby. I wish things were easier right now for you. Pregnancy is tough, and you have a lot of added outside stresses. Funnily enough the Dr was explaining to me yesterday how weeks 7/8 are really vital points in a pregnancy, as that's when the blood vessels from the baby attach to the mother (paraphrasing, but that's what I understood!) So, in any case... He said that if you see a heartbeat, and get through those weeks, the m/c chance plummets. So, I'm going to go with that, and that would mean you're like a week away from that point. Everything you've said so far has seemed really positive, so I hope this LO will be absolutely fine and you'll be cuddling her in a few months!

I'm fine with what the Dr said. It actually makes sense going back 10 years re: some weird niggly health things that have come and gone. Still nervous and shocked about everything... But it is what it is. Just have to be patient and see what happens. 

I tried to make a Mom friend but may be being rejected :oops: we met at a party a couple of weeks ago and exchanged numbers (she has a son the same age and is expecting #2 in Feb). I ran into her today, and she was super friendly. So I texted her when I got home and asked if she wanted to do a play date between Christmas and NYE. No reply as per yet :shrug: I have found it so hard to make friends as an adult. I had two really good friends here, and loved that. But they both left in 2019/2020 :sad2:. Now I just wish I'd never sent the text. Gah, this is like dating. :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’m glad they were able to give you some answers at the fertility clinic!

Dobs hm the lack of symptoms does worry me a bit. How were your symptoms at this point during your pregnancy with A? Do you have a follow up ultrasound scheduled?


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter omg making friends as an adult is worse than dating lol. Hopefully she texts back! That’d be such a fun friend to have with kids that close.

TY I know I’ve had an abundance of tests and scans so it’s bothering me how like kinda sociopath level disconnect.

I’m glad that you’re feeling good about the results and having answers :)

Shae I remember my symptoms disappearing and never coming back. I look back on his pregnancy like it was so easy. But I never had this weird gut feeling. I had anxiety but it was rooted in how much I loved him. I can’t even force myself into loving her. And it happened overnight. It was so bizarre. I even keep looking at A thinking how happy he makes me and how complete my life is with him, where before I felt incomplete and like I was missing her and she was the puzzle piece that was going to finish our family. I’m sure it’s nothing but idk. My prenatal is on Wednesday.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s very weird. It could just be due to a multitude of factors affecting your psychological state. We’ll have to see what Wednesday’s ultrasound shows.

Winter I forgot to respond that yes, I have a midwife appt at the end of the month to establish as a general OB/gyn patient cuz they do well women care as well. I think at this point it’s SO who needs to talk to his doctor, he needs to be tested for a cystic fibrosis variant, since I’m a carrier. He has no family history of it but neither did we.

Re: adult friends, I hate trying to make friends as an adult in general, I bet mom friends are even worse. I have my best friend I met in college and I have work colleagues I chat with at work and very rarely text, we don’t hang out outside of work though so I wouldn’t call us friends technically, more like very friendly acquaintances.

AFM OPKs negative so far :/


----------



## DobbyForever

I was just talking to my friend. I think I’ve just had to emotionally shut off at work to not drown (another fight today, my boss is about to re-roster our grade level because my class just has all these kids literally fighting). It’s probably pouring over.

my mom also texted that there’s an outbreak at her school. Nearly 10% of the school has tested positive in the last week. One kid is in her class and sits next to her desk, and they’ve had indoor lunch several times this week. My brother texted that his Med school is having an outbreak even though the students are all vaccinated and most have their boosters as well.

sorry about the negative opks but things can always turn on a dime with them so fxed


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah that could definitely cause some major issues mentally. Perhaps when you have the next ultrasound and they properly show it to you and tell you the HR and print the pics, it’ll feel a bit more real. 

My cervix has been high a lot the past 2-3 days so I’m reeeeeally hoping it’s because I’m going to ovulate soon, but no guarantees. I frequently think maybe I’ll get that positive OPK in the CD12-16 region and then I don’t. Today is CD14 so I really hope I get a positive tomorrow or the next day to be within the 5 day range. But of course I shouldn’t get my hopes up.


----------



## shaescott

OPK negative today. Cervix still high, it would be nice if it would give me clear signals. I could probably improve my cycle by not consuming excessive amounts of caffeine and eating healthy foods regularly but ya know, being a nurse means I need caffeine and I don’t get to eat lunch until 2-3 pm some days. Oops.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry your opk is still negative. FX for positive later today!

Also I feel you, it was very hard finding time to eat/drink/pee as a floor nurse. 

Dobby I hope that if this is a sticky baby that you get that connection/bond. I think with everything going on in your life that it's normal to feel disconnected. It's also very normal to feel worried or sad about taking away from your 1st by having a 2nd. Hope that your class environment improves.

Winter, yes, I definitely recommend the instant pot or ninja foodi. 

As for pelvic floor issues. I had incontinence after I had dd1 but it improved to the point that I only leaked from stress (jumping, coughing/blowing my nose, etc). I didn't feel there was much point in getting help until I was done having kids. I had some incontinence I think during my 2nd pregnancy and only stres incontinence afterwards (back to "baseline" after having kids). With my 3rd, I was having a lot of pelvic pain and even if I kegeled and crossed my legs a sneeze would cause leakage. So I started PT during my 3rd pregnancy and had my last visit the week before I delivered. I started up again in April. I wish I would have went after dd1 but it is what it is. 

AFM positive opk yesterday and today. So think I'm Oing today. Doesn't really matter but just wanting to track. I'm Oing earlier this cycle, CD20. So hoping this get a little more regular.


----------



## shaescott

If I’m not actually fertile right now I’m suing my ovaries for emotional distress


Spoiler: TMI EWCM Pic


----------



## Flueky88

Shae holy ewcm!! I would do an opk if you can! If not, maybe pee in a specimen cup later and dip as soon as you get home lol if an opk isn't positive today I bet it will be tomorrow!


----------



## shaescott

I was at work and couldn’t test, but did when I got home on a good hold and it was very negative :( tomorrow is the last day I can have my surge and reasonably expect to get pregnant, I need to ovulate by CD17, I’m CD15 now. No more EWCM since then, cervix is still high though. Usually I get a ratio >0.4 on the morning of my surge and then it turns positive that afternoon or night. So, praying that my LH is elevated in the morning.


----------



## WinterBub

Good luck, Shae! :dance: Really hoping all the stars will align just right for you.

Dobby- I have given up on pregnancy intuition. I was really anxious the whole time with my LO. Part of it was that I went into things blissfully unaware of all sorts of pregnancy complications. Every time I learned about a new pregnancy complication I would fret and obsess it would happen to me. In the end I had a totally uneventful pregnancy. With the MC and MMC, I was totally not expecting anything to go wrong and it did. I don't think feeling detached means anything at all about the pregnancy. Just that you're stressed and don't have the bandwith for the pregnancy at the moment. And that's fine- your body is doing it's thing, and I'm sure she's fine. I think all will go well, and you will bond once it is all more "real", and hopefully some of the other life stresses subside. :hugs:i agree with Pretty's earlier suggestion of some self care. :flower:

Flueky- I'm glad the PT has helped so much. So annoying to look back and wish you'd done things differently after your first. I think as a rule, there should be a lot more care after the birth. You have the six week check, and then it's like " :hi: see you in a year!" There probably should be more check ins to catch issues like this. It sounds like it is all going really well, and now you know what to do. Is it mostly kegels? Perhaps something we should all do more of.

Afm- nothing new. Picked up my thyroid medication, but want to talk to my OB before taking it. Not sure whether to email her or just wait until the first scan appt. On a more fun note: We all have Christmas stockings with our names' first letter on them. Long story about choosing our LO's name, but I have a spare "A" one... Give me some good boy and girl A names. Doesn't have to be an A, but hey... Can't let the stocking go to waste! :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. I don’t have time for self care. I used to have 7pm-10pm to myself, but since I’m so tired and in bed at 7:30 after I feed the dogs =\. I’m trying to not work through lunch anymore. I am going to brunch today with my friend who is visiting from TX. It’s not really relaxing though. But at least the migraines aren’t constant anymore. I’ll probably feel better after the appointment.

Shae that is definitely interesting. Curious to see if your opk is positive today/O comes. FXed

Winter I’d email. I email my doctors all the time. But I’m sure it’s fine to wait. As for A names, we had a hard time picking one for DS because they were either super unusual or too generic. We ended up on Aiden just because. But golly there are so many Aiden’s in the world lol. I’ve known since I was 17 that I’m naming my girl Aria. So I guess kind of nice that it works out to both be A’s. Lots of fun girl names with A... Adeline, Amy, Anna, Alyssa, Alicia, Andrea, Arianna, Ari, I could go on forever lol

Fluek glad you’re ovulating normally! I was thinking about having my tubes tied after this one, and I’d probably still check for O as well just for fun lol. Probably won’t though because I get keloids, and I was reading that women who get them and do that tend to get a lot of complications from the scar tissue. My mom has intestinal blockage from the buildup of scar tissue. She’s in the ER a lot having to get it cleared. And glad the PT is helping


----------



## shaescott

I’m officially suing my ovaries for emotional distress, OPK was negative as hell this morning. 

Winter I’m on board with Dobs’ girl names, I’m terrible with boy names. 

Dobs I’m glad you’re getting brunch with a friend today, that’s great! Sorry you’ve lost your evening alone hours to decompress :(


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad the migarines aren't constant now. 1st tri is so hard. The exhaustion is extreme and much harder to deal with when you have a LO and not much support. Hope you get some more energy in 3 or 4 weeks so you can have your "me time". Yeah, I probably wouldn't if you have issues with keloids. 

Shae sorry it was negative this morning. 

Winter, I do 0 kegels as they will only make my issue worse! My issue isn't that my muscles in my pelvic floor are loose. They are tight (imagine if you were always having your arm in a bicep curl.....that's my pelvic floor muscles). They are that way from a combination of stress on them from pregnancy, stress, and my other muscles getting weak (pregnancy and lack of exercise). So my goal is to reduce stress and build more strength is my other muscles so it can give my pelvic floor a rest. Deep breathing is important too for my recovery. I'm working on my dynamic exercises with weights. I have awful coordination so working on putting things together where a lot of my muscles are working together (core, hamstrings, arms, etc). She's helped a lot with proper form too. If she notices I can't do an exercise properly she'll find a substitute until I get the strength to do it with proper form (not using other muscles to compensate to complete). 

A names for girls: Amber, Amelia, Andrea, Addison, Anna, Angela, Alisha, Autumn, Ashley

A names for boys: Alexander, Austin, Alan, Anthony, Aiden

Baby center has a nice name program to help give some ideas too. 



AFM, not much going on here. Opk was again positive yesterday, thinking it'll be negative today as I typically have 2 days of positive. Shae I would swap my O with yours if I could. 

E has been my fussiest baby when teething. I can't complain much because she does still sleep. It's just eye opening how fortunate I was with V. Except for Vs 2nd year molars and incisors, she didn't really react at all when teething lol.


----------



## shaescott

Having more EWCM today, wtfffff


----------



## Flueky88

Maybe the myoinositol messed with your cycles? :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks always possible. At this point I’m hoping I just had a super quick surge and missed it, because my cervix seems lower now and I still have some EWCM. More likely my body is just being screwed up. I can’t temp tomorrow morning though because I’m away from home and forgot my thermometer, and either way I’m going to be drinking a lot tonight so my temp would be artificially elevated. Idk.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh wow Shae that’s weird. Sorry about no bbt tomorrow. Hf tonight though!

Fluek so sorry about the teething woes :(

I took two naps today. Had brunch with my friends. It’s odd because he was poly with her at one point, and we definitely were sleeping together. I’ve had a few “you stole my life” drunk moments. Not a good look. But she’s so sweet and has never held it against me. I definitely do still have some envy, but omg like he didn’t lift a finger! And had no problem telling her to. Like one point she dropped a shoe while she was feeding the baby. I would have picked it up but I was literally in the corner and trapped. He was basically like you dropped the shoe. And she’s like oh ok. And he’s like are you gonna pick it up? And she’s like I’m a little busy *death eyes* and at that point I’m like he’s obviously going to pick it up. NOPE. I was like daaaamn but I didn’t want to chew him out cuz I’m not trying to get in the middle of people’s shit.


----------



## shaescott

Dogs yikes :shock:

At this point I kinda hope I didn’t already ovulate because I just assaulted my liver with alcohol and a grass-like substance in gummy form (this is not common for me, I’ve only done it at house parties where I know the host and the host supplies it, total 3 times in my life including today, so don’t worry lol)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - My sister doesn't live too far. Still in the same city, just a 20+ min drive from me. A friend already told me months ago that if I ever have a girl, she wants to throw me a sprinkle. I know the mom-to-be is supposed to stay as out of the planning as possible, otherwise it seems like kind of a cash grab. So, I think I'll just tell her to let me know what date and where to show up, otherwise it's her call on theme and all that. I've told the boys there's a baby in my tummy. Dunno how much the 2yo understands, but our older one kinda gets it, I think.
So sorry about your son's ear infections. I got them all the time when I was younger and it sucked. Don't think I ever had both at the same time. Hopefully he's feeling much better now.

Flueky - Glad to hear PT has really helped. And sorry that E's teeth are making her so uncomfortable. Have you been giving her any kind of meds to help with the pain?

Dobby - I kinda low-key feel you on not being super attached. I was all happy to see 2 lines on a test, hear a HB on the doppler, and see pics from my scans. But I'm waiting on some definite kicks and still dunno how much I trust my SP results. Like, I've really been hoping for a girl, but I kinda feel like I don't even know who's inside me right now til I get some confirmation at my scan. Either way, still sending you lots of sticky dust and I hope your SP was right. FX.
That sucks that's your friend's SO is such a lazy jerk. Has he always been like that?

shae - Sorry that you're still waiting on a positive opk. Maybe you can fake being exhausted for the next few weeks and try to keep DTD with SO to a minimum. And then suddenly have all this energy when it's getting close to O day next cycle and really go at it a lot. Just a thought.

AFM, the other headlight on my car burned out literally 4 hours before the replacement bulbs I ordered showed up. So, I changed those and also filled up my washer fluid. Kinda considering taking my car to one of those garage chains that specializes oil changes, but I'll see.
With XMas around the corner, some of my regular customers gifted me some stuff this past week. So far, I've gotten 2 bottles of wine, 2 boxes of chocolates, a gift bag of chocolate, a $25 gift card, and $225 in cash. And there's another gift card I haven't been able to check the balance of yet. Looking forward to what's to come next week. :)
And I may have jumped the gun a little and made some girly purchases. A pink laundry basket for her future laundry, a few pink and purple storage cubes, and 4 sleepers (all of which were on clearance). Really hoping I get to use them. -.-


----------



## shaescott

ARE YOU SH*TTING ME



At least the EWCM was legit after all. 

I get my positive OPK 5 days after the unprotected sex, meaning I will ovulate 6 days after, and sperm have less than a 1% chance of being alive after 5 days. So my safe days are going to be squashed down to like CD8 AND I won’t get pregnant. My only hope is that the sex was like 9 PM on CD12 and this positive OPK is 8 AM on CD17, and I didn’t test yesterday afternoon so it could’ve been positive then, so there’s a tiny chance I could ovulate within the 5 days. Uggggh :cry:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae FX for you it is a short surge and you O today!

Oh and I believe in drink until it's pink (Even then "early bfp days" I don't think you can cause harm to baby). I also think the gummy will be fine too. I understand though about anything hurting chances of conception though.

Pretty yes I've given some ibuprofen here and there. It does help mostly.

Oh I love your girly purchases :) so exciting that you should find out definitely this week!!! Glad you got those bulbs and crazy the other went out so close to when the replacements were delivered. How sweet that you received some Xmas gifts :) 

Dobby sorry the brunch was awkward.


----------



## shaescott

I found a huge study that found you can get pregnant from sex up to 7 days before ovulation so now I’m getting my hopes up again
Study Link DEFINE_ME
Not sure why the link is turning into that title but whatever. 



Pretty I really hope you get good use out of the girly baby stuff!

Flueks that’s good to know, thank you!


----------



## DobbyForever

Not gonna lie Shae you keep talking about your cervix but idk how they work so I’m just smiling and nodding lol. I agree with Flueky with the drink til it’s pink mentality.

pretty I feel you. I’d think because you were so far along/live with so many boys it’s accurate but i get wanting that ultrasound confirmation. Your anatomy scan is wed? Love the girly purchases! And yay! That’s really awesome that your clients are being generous.

Yeah idk because I’ve known him since 9th grade. It’s a whole weird timing never worked out thing. Even when we were sleeping together it was just casual like sleep together then have brunch the next morning. He is a typically gentleman. He comes from a well off family. Like I live in an affluent town, his parents have a house high up in the hills and a house in the mountains/snow. His family dynamic is weird, but I know they raised him right. So I was shocked at how generally unhelpful he was. I feel really bad. I feel like I should have stood up for her, but also I don’t know her that well. I don’t know if she’s bd thankful or offended if I got in their business.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol high cervix is a sign that you’re in your fertile window (or pregnant if it’s in the luteal phase). 

Today SO showed me a super cute video set to “still into you” by paramore where a girl shows a bunch of pictures of her husband with their baby son being super cute and of course I melted. Right after I told him about the small possibility of pregnancy. He reacted pretty well, he first asked if the morning after pill was an option and I said no, I’m already having my LH surge, so it’s too late. He said okay, no point stressing, can’t change the outcome now, if you get pregnant we’ll just go with it, is what it is. We also had BD last night where both of us were super not sober and he did pull out a good few seconds in advance but he finished on my inner thigh right next to my parts and I may have got some on my parts when wiping it off.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae is that a may have gotten some on your parts who knows or like DEFINITELY got some on your parts lol

and ah got it got it. Well I’m glad he took the potential well. I do still root for you to get the marriage/ttc journey I never had. But I know if that bfp comes now it will be such a happy moment for the both of you. So fxed!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it’s an “I was drunk and high and did the very naughty thing of wiping towards my parts for a moment, but it mostly soaked into the boxer briefs he handed me, so a trace amount definitely got on the outside but probably not enough”. I definitely feel bad about it but honestly I think the O-6 has a higher chance of getting me pregnant. He also says he can’t guarantee he didn’t have a little spurt in me because he was totally zooted, I don’t think he did though.


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- so glad the migraine situation improved. Maybe just a surge of hormones, and now your body has adjusted? Here's to hoping that it keeps getting better from here. I count going to bed early as a small degree of self care! Though hopefully you'll be able to do some more enjoyable unwinding as you start to feel better. ❤️ I agree that I wouldn't tie my tubes if I had an issue with keloids. Practically there would be some sense in me tying mine whenever we have the last baby, as I'd have a c section anyway. But, then I looked into some of the side effects and was no like "nope, this one's on OH!". 

Sorry about the rude Dad. Honestly, a lot of guys are like that. Shortly before covid happened, we went to a BBQ with probably ten families. There was a pretty big range of involvement from the Dads. Some sat down with a beer and didn't lift a finger the whole time. Others were handing off back and forth, and one or two the Dad were probably doing more. I had a bit of an argument with a friend of my brothers once. He does nothing with his two kids (they both work, she does the house and all the kids stuff), and he was lecturing me about how easy having kids was. :dohh: Saddest part is that I used to think he was so cute. Turns out he's a bit of a dick, unfortunately! Best not to to get involved in general. I said some things to my brother about him not pulling his weight, and he just got mad, and changed absolutely nothing about his behavior. Turns out they had all sorts of issues going on... So I guess you never know what is happening with other people. 

Pretty- so excited for your scan! I really hope you'll get your little girl :cloud9: I think that finding out the gender and being able to plan makes it all much more real, and easier to bond. That's amazing that you got so many gifts! And that your friend will put on a sprinkle :flower: Very lucky that those bulbs arrived just in time. I was driving through a horrible storm yesterday (rain, not snow), but it was scary. Had my hazard lights on etc, and some people didn't have any- legit couldn't see them until I was super close. I imagine it is even worse driving in snow. 

Flueky- that's so interesting about the tight muscles. I kinda thought that kegels were always the answer :rofl: so great that you could get some tips that help, and really sound like they're good tips in general for being healthy, core strength etc. I'm not coordinated at all- tried yoga a couple of times, but wasn't very good. I was also thinking I was nailing it, but then the instructor was like "no, not even close". :oops: Hope you find a way to help with teething. We really didn't do anything for our LO unless he was really suffering- then Tylenol. Luckily my LO seems to do ok with it. 

Shae- I wouldn't worry about the drinking or gummy either. I've never heard "drink until pink", but that cracked me up :rofl: something like 50% of pregnancies are unplanned. So that kind of thing must happen A LOT. (Also: :rofl::rofl::rofl: at your clarifying question, Dobby!) Still hoping for you this month. And that's a sweet story about him wanting an picturing y'all having a son :)

AFM- just feeling really down about the pregnancy whole thing. It seems too easy (we'd literally avoided the whole week around my positive opk), so I'm wondering if my body will just give anything a go. I can't picture turning up to my scan and being told anything other than bad news. :sad2: still enjoy thinking about names and stuff, but just don't feel like this will stick. My LO is doing much better with his ear infection, but complained when we missed one dose of antibiotics. So will do the full ten days and hope that does the trick :coffee:


----------



## WinterBub

Just adding: love lots of the A names you mentioned! Aiden and Alexander are lovely ❤️ I also liked Adeline, Alyssa, Amelia, Autumn, and Austin. Others I'd thought of were Alice, Artemis, Alva. I like all kinds of names, but old man/old lady might be my fave. Have a bit of a crush on the name Colin. 

Does that mean that if this baby is a girl you're definitely going with Aria, Dobby? ❤️


----------



## shaescott

Winter oh gosh please do the full 10 day course, not finishing it risks not killing off all the bacteria and making the remaining bacteria antibiotic resistant. Never just stop taking them when symptoms stop, you need the full course as prescribed. 

I’m sorry you’re not feeling good about this pregnancy’s chances :( :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for the lame reply in my phone and exhausted.

Shae LOL it’s all good. Don’t feel bad. I do agree if it’s a bfp I’d suspect an 0-6 super survivor vs a boxer bfp. 

winter I second Shae finish it! My little brother would get on you about creating a superbug! Lol

sorry I keep smelling blood even though I’m not getting a nose blood. Having the same abdominal pains and unamused. Just spent $70 I don’t have on dumb holiday bags for my coworkers. Which like for 11 people isn’t bad. Just gave them each a Christmas bag of regular m&ms, peanut m&ms, two bags of popcorn, and a chocolate chocolates. Was trying to recreate that holiday movie bucket you see at target that’s $9 lol while shaving off a little cost. Got my boss a bottle of gin. He’s easy to shop for lol.


----------



## shaescott

Soooo I may actually be O-5 BD

I woke up at 3 am soaked in sweat and temped and I was up 0.5 degrees, I often wake up at 3 am and temp then in case I don’t get enough sleep before my next waking. I definitely fell asleep before midnight, so I know I got at least 3 hours of sleep. I was having lower abdomen cramping yesterday evening that I was like “is it gas? Is it ovulation? Is it both?” And I felt some air in there but it may have been both considering the temp rise. If that was O, I BD’d CD12 around 9 pm, and I was having that cramping CD17 around 9 pm.

Dobs a superbug is exactly what I’m concerned about lol, it’s the nurse in me, is this your brother in med school or am I remembering wrong?

Sorry about the blood smell and abdominal pains :( it’s very nice of you to make holiday bags for your coworkers, I am not doing that :rofl: maybe I’ll bring in a bag of candy and toss it in the break room, maybe I’ll do absolutely nothing :rofl: I still haven’t got SO a present, idk what to get him aggghhhhh. I got stuff for my parents and sister, as well as my best friend.


----------



## shaescott

GUYS

If I ovulated last night (which it seems I did) and I get pregnant, my EDD is 9/11 nooooooo that does not seem like good luck


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah he’s in Med school/always knew he wanted to be a doctor lol

Idk why but I had a feeling you’d end up being O-5 vs 6. Didn’t wanna say anything and get your hopes up in case it did end up being O-6. As for EDD, I feel that. I was devastated that A’s due date was my dad’s passing anniversary. Was not bad luck at all. And chances are you wouldn’t end up delivering on 9/11. It’s so weird talking about it with my students now. They really have no idea what happened/they do only because someone told them. They just don’t feel that weight the same way. Well watch the cnn 10 special and I’ll be bawling in the back and they’re totally fine.

I usually don’t because I’m broke and everyone knows it. But my teammate got us all Costco kettle corn big old buckets so I was like f***** fine. But then it’s like there’s 3 people in the office, 4 people on my team, 3 people I eat lunch with every day, the PE teacher gives me extra prep every Wednesday lol. Like fff and then I gotta get stuff for A’s two BTs and his two teachers and principal :cry:


----------



## WinterBub

I know you're meant to do the whole course... I've always been more of a stop once you feel totally recovered + 1 or 2 days :-$ Never had an issue with that approach, but I know it drives anyone in medicine absolutely nuts. The exception to that may be our pediatrician, who is a "medication as a last resort" kind of guy. 

Shae- I keep saying the same thing, but: good luck! I guess the thing to do is expect a BFN but have hope for a BFP. I know it's a wild rollercoaster, because you so want for it to happen. Will have everything crossed that it will happen for you this month. Knowing all the timing and fertility signs is a double edged sword. Great to be empowered, kind of maddening to know so much all the time. If it is meant to be, it will be :flower:

Woke up this morning with a pretty terrible headache. Nothing like a migraine, just a headache... But yeah, not enjoyable. Feel even more for what you've been experiencing, Dobby. The 1% of your experience I'm having is not enjoyable! Drank some Pedialyte, and that helped. Then I realized I have nausea too, which is nice. I had less nausea with my two non-viable experiences, so hoping that's a good sign. Still just feeling stressed and worried. I go from day dreaming about twins, to picturing bad news at the scan. :nope: I kind of feel like I'm flitting between fantasy (twins) and the likely reality. Oh well, nothing to do but wait- if it is meant to be, it will be. 

And in weird news of the day- just read an article about a study apparently showing pregnant women as the most likely to carry covid and be asymptomatic. At first I was like "that doesn't sound right", but then again I think that your immune system overreacting is a big part of covid. So maybe having a pregnancy-suppressed immune system is a thing?! Weird. Maybe it's different at different points in the pregnancy? If you're interested: 

Four in 10 Covid cases are asymptomatic and pregnant women are most likely to be 'silent carriers' | Daily Mail Online


----------



## WinterBub

PS. Pretty- I read your last reply before I logged in, and just now saw the pictures of your purchases. I love those PJs ❤️ Love that style for a little girl.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs don’t kill me, I don’t remember 9/11. I was only a couple years old. SO remembers it, he’s a year older. I have vague memories of worry but I don’t know if they’re from 2001 or hearing stories later. We had no family in NYC, just upstate NY. SO has a ton of family in NYC (all were okay). I know every year after my dad and I watched the footage/documentaries about it on 9/11. I’ve seen those towers collapse way too many times, and I’m an emotional person, so it makes me cry to hear those last phone calls. I still make myself watch it every year anyway. We started talking about 9/11 every year in school when I was probably 7. But it wasn’t as emotional to us because we didn’t remember it, we weren’t having flashbacks to staring at the TV watching the live coverage like our teachers definitely were. We were somber, we knew it was a terrible day, but it’s impossible for us to have the same reaction as someone who lived through that day fully aware of what was happening. 

ANYWAY. Happy thoughts. 

I appreciate you having good thoughts about my timing :haha: Honestly if I don’t get pregnant from sex O-5 I’m going to cry so much, because now my app won’t give me safe days that late and I probably won’t have another chance of early O causing pregnancy. So SO better have sperm that live as long as his family members (relatively speaking) because his family lives a LONG time, they all make it to their 90s. 

Winter re: the antibiotics


That’s interesting about pregnant women. I wonder if it has something to do with the baby sending stem cells to protect against the infection? Idk, other immunocompromised people tend to take COVID very hard, like people with diabetes tend to get hit hard. I’ve also seen a lot about increased fetal death when the mom gets COVID unfortunately, but I think that was happening more with the original variant, I don’t hear about it much now.


----------



## shaescott

I texted my sister to tell her about the small chance of pregnancy and she was like “I just woke up from a nap where I dreamed about you telling me that and you were pregnant” and I swear to God if I’m not pregnant AHHHHHH


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae it’s all good. Just crazy how time flies/we’ve reached a point where there are legal adults who weren’t alive when it happened. Have you mentioned it to your mom? I know you mentioned before she tends to have prophetic dreams.

Winter I’m so sorry you’re not feeling well! Misery does not love company. You’re so right though. It’s such a bittersweet thing to have strong symptoms. Hoping it’s a good sign that your little bean is getting nice and cozy.

AFM just two more half days then officially on winter break. I’m a little nauseated here and there, but outside of that my symptoms are completely gone. And even that is questionable because I sent a student home this morning for throwing up during class. And it’s not the usual morning sickness trigger. It’s any time something touches my neck. Still no motivation to take a bumpie since week 5. No motivation the last three days to bother with my prenatal. Forcing myself to take it. I just really can’t shake this feeling that I’m going to go in Weds and find out she’s gone. I just keep wondering how I can go from measuring two days ahead to four days behind and to only have my hcg increase 25% in two days and my symptoms to disappear shortly after. I know everyone says it’s fine but idk.

In other news I told TB it was a girl and he literally just said he doesn’t need any updates. Where have all the good men gone? Eyeroll


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I did mention it to my mom. She doesn’t have a feeling one way or another. We’ll see around normal implantation time. She told me today that her blood test was negative at 11dpo when she was pregnant with me (I guess easy access to blood tests in the 90s were a doctor perk lol), so now I’m like geez I might implant late I guess? As long as I implant by 12dpo we’re good cuz I start spotting on 13dpo. 

I’m sorry about the bad feeling. It does worry me because mother’s intuition is pretty powerful. I hope it’s just anxiety. 

AFM started taking baby aspirin because apparently it increases your chance of successful implantation.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Gonna be honest, I too just sit here smiling and nodding when you talk about cervix position and your temp and all that, but definitely keeping FX for you. Also, the gender swaying FB group I'm in has at least one member who got pg 8 days after ovulation. So, anything is possible. And happy to hear that he'd be fairly ok if you were pg now. And I agree that it's probably a pretty low chance that the baby would be born on the 11th. I know 3 people born on the 11th, all long before 2001 though, and it doesn't seem to have affected their lives much. WW2 basically started on my German grandma's 6th BDay. Kurt Cobain was found dead on my 7th BDay. Chester Bennington died the exact day Alex was born. A date is just a square on a calendar. It's people that give it meaning. Like Dobby said, it's not the same for kids these days cuz they didn't experience it on the actual day like we did. Best to wait and see if you're even pg first, but it'll all be fine regardless.

Dobby - Ya, my scan is on Wednesday. And I agree that being so far along, and with 3 guys in the house, theoretically makes a girl result that much more accurate. Plus, what are the odds I'd be in the 0.9% of incorrect results? But it'll still be comforting to hear it from a medical professional.
Keeping everything crossed that she's all good and sticky on Wednesday. How much time off do you teachers get in the States? And jeez, that's cold. His loss though.

Winter - So many cars these days have automatic lights. Dunno why some people don't just set it and forget, but anyway...
I know a bunch of women who've lost pregnancies before, especially first ones and I was so sure that Alex wasn't gonna make it out of 1st tri, but now he's almost 4.5yo. I totally get how you're feeling, but women and babies beat the odds all the time. Just take things one day at a time.
SO's cousin's wife is named Alva. She's from Dublin, born and raised. Never heard that name before her. Kinda like the name Autumn too. That was almost my sister's middle name.

Re:gifts. Alex's 2 teachers and Matthew's 3 teachers are all getting a box of chocolates and a $20 gift card for a coffee shop chain. Ended up with 2 extra boxes of chocolates, so those with probably go to the 2 directors of the daycare. And gonna bring in a big box of chocolates and a box of chocolate covered biscuits for the office staff (4 ladies including my boss). SO is getting a Sodastream (that I hope he'll like) and a few edible treats. My mom said don't get her anything cuz I "overdid" it for BDay last month. Still got her some treats though. The boys are getting about a dozen or so items each, of various sizes. And then a toy each for my niece, nephew, and a friend's toddler.

AFM, how am I like a week away from being half way done? Omg!
I ordered a couple shirts for the boys that say "Little Sister Security" to help us announce the gender on XMas when we go see family, but I have a bad feeling they won't get here in time. :/ Back up plan is probably some balloons in a box or whatever.
Started wrapping gifts last night. Trying to get a jump on things, so I'm not up hella late on the 24th.
AND SO and Alex went shopping today (cuz they're both off) and apparently bought me actual gifts. SO is not the greatest with shopping before the 24th and will repeatedly ask me what I want. But no questions this time and there are 3 already wrapped gifts for me, one from each male in the house. Almost don't care what's inside, it's just the thought. :)


----------



## shaescott

Oh also what a douche re: The Boy. Who the hell doesn’t at least want updates about their child?


----------



## shaescott

Pretty that’s good to know re: your gender swaying group. Speaking of, if I get pregnant it’s much more likely to be a girl, isn’t it, being O-5? I highly doubt baby would be born on 9/11 as well, I just don’t love having that as a due date. Definitely would be announcing with “due September 2022” and not specifying the exact date lol. I know someone born on Hitler’s birthday (4/20) but when you say 4/20 people think “blaze it” at most :rofl: I feel like there are very few dates that are recognizable in that format, just like major holidays that are on the same day every year and 9/11. Idk. Just praying I have an egg fertilized right now and making the trip down my fallopian tubes. 

I’m very excited for your scan Wednesday, really praying that sneakpeek was right and it’s a little girl!

I really hope those shirts get to you in time, that’s such a cute way to announce to your family :)


----------



## shaescott

Woke up mildly nauseous this morning. It’s most likely just acid reflux from something I ate yesterday (or didn’t eat), but of course I want it to be a good sign. I know you’re not supposed to get symptoms before implantation, though anecdotal evidence suggests otherwise. My mom first had nausea with me at 4dpo. She loves roller coasters, never has a problem with them, and she rode one and got super nauseous, nearly threw up when she got off.

My mom would tell me to stop torturing myself and that hope can be cruel. She’s not wrong.

I could fall asleep in the bathtub right now. I was like “I’ll be good and get up and shower” and that always devolves into me sitting in the tub for 2 hours first. I woke up at 5:30 to SO’s alarm for work. I didn’t get to sleep until after midnight, so I’m tired. I felt awake so I got up but now I’m like nope back to bed, no shower for you. But also the bath water is super warm and comfy and it’s cold out. A little worried about falling asleep in this tub and the water overflowing though.

ETA: it’s definitely acid reflux. But like, pregnancy causes that too, so who knows :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that is so sweet!!!!! I love that! The shirts. The boys getting you gifts. Absolutely lovely. Cannot wait for your scan update tomorrow!

Shae yikes that’s scary when you fall asleep in the tub. I’ve had symptoms at like 5/6dpo but I implant early. Keeping my FXed but echoing the hope for the best but prepare for the worst.

Yeah. The thing is I’m not anxious. I’m really at peace. I just feel like she’s not alive in there but I’m not stressed or panicked about it. Not like with A where I was so scared all the time that I lost him. Constant nightmares and crying and asking my ob/bnb for reassurance. It’s just bizarre. Even my bloat is gone now. Like i’d be shocked at this point if I walk in and she’s there happy and healthy.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, thinking of you. I do think there is a thing about a woman's intuition but I do hope you are wrong. I had very little morning sickness with S. I only vomited 2x during that pregnancy and that was because I was brishing my teeth and was very anxious about giving a speech.

Oh and what a total dick move from TB. I understand his preference was the A word, but still rude.

Shae, I will say I get heartburn/reflux in luteal phase regardless of pregnancy status. I do hope it's because you are pregnant though. Also, so glad you Od 5 days after BD. Also, chances of a baby being born on their EDD isn't common. I don't know anyone personally that had their baby on the end.

It's okay about not have actual memory of 9/11 when it occurred. It is just a shock to those that are older that we have aged to the point of those not being alive or having memories of historic events. Just imagine in 15 to 20 years people not being alive or recall when Covid first broke out.

Pretty I hope that your original gender reveal happens. Either way, it'll be cute. Congrats on being nearly halfway there! So sweet SO stepped up husband present game :)

Winter sorry you are not feeling confident about your pregnancy. Lots of positive thoughts for this sticky baby! Yup, I used to think kegels were the be all, end all. 

AFM not much going on here. Wishing everyone a merry Christmas if I don't get on here before then


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :( I really hope you’re wrong but the losing bloat worries me a lot :(

I fell asleep for a split second in the tub and almost dropped my phone so I got out and went back to bed lol. I slept until 2 pm. Oops. I’ve got a bunch of Christmas cards to address still, plus laundry to do for work tomorrow, wrapping paper to buy, etc. Agh.


----------



## monroea

It's interesting to hear you ladies talk about mother's intuition because the last time I was pregnant, I just felt different. I felt less connected and just very indifferent. I was having a hard time thinking about names and picturing my future with the baby (even though it was very much wanted and planned). The day I started bleeding and began to realize I was miscarrying, I even wiped expecting to see blood earlier in the morning and thought "silly me... I'm pregnant! Why would I be expecting my period?!" Then several hours later, sure enough. So I definitely think there's something to mother's intuition. Now, I also think many of us are guarded because we don't want to face the pain of loss again. I so hope and pray your little girl is growing nice and strong, and I can't wait to read all about your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks everyone. :hugs: I’ll update you

Shae glad the phone didn’t fall in the tub! Sounds like a busy few days. Hopefully enough to help pass the tww

right?! The bloat was the last symptom to go. I have a lot of gas/a painful pressure in my abdomen. I’m just not bloated. Like I was on the verge of switching to my old mat jeans because I couldn’t even button my pants. Now I’m perfectly fine. =\

Fluek seriously it will be so surreal to see covid in textbooks/kids don’t really know what it was like. They made a “what was” the covid outbreak book and it blew my mind. I’m curious if there will be a “I survived” book as well down the line.

I hope you have a fantastic holiday!

Monroe hope you’re doing well! Good to see you pop in! Thank you for the good vibes but also the real talk.

re TB yeah I’m on no mood for his s*. I was going to tell him he’s an a** but decided just not to dignify it with a response.

In other news the superintendent just said that enrollment for kinder starts 1/11, but we can start pre-registration in two days. I’m not crying. I’m not ready to have a kindergartener. Heeeeeelllllp


----------



## shaescott

Dobs omg I can’t believe A is old enough for kindergarten, I think he’s perpetually like 3 in my mind. What year was he born again?

Prayers for your scan tomorrow, hoping it’s good news but here for you if it’s not. 

AFM acid reflux went away when I ate half a granola bar and went to sleep, I woke up and it was gone. I think it was just empty stomach causing issues. Working for the next 3 days, so hopefully I can be distracted enough not to think constantly about symptom spotting and all that. But we’ll see lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

I know it was dumb but I had some spare hpts. Couldn’t sleep last night. Technically 4 hour hold (peed at midnight and 2am). Diluted the Wondfo and it didn’t get much darker like last time. Taking with a grain of salt because I’ve never ever used an hpt at week 8. I’ll know in 8-9 hours


----------



## Flueky88

Shae glad that work will keep you busy and keep mind of symptoms. I get it though, it is very hard not to symptom spot and am certainly guilty of doing it. Are you off Christmas? That's nice if you are. 

Monroe I'm sorry about your loss. 

Dobby, I know I'm dying a bit thinking of V starting Kinder next year. Ugh, not ready. It'll be so strange with her not being home with her sister's during the day.

I've only used at 8 weeks for hook effect and that's it. Just wanted to use them up before ethey expired and test for science lol FX for you


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the pep talk :) Nothing for me to do but wait for a couple of weeks until I get a scan. I have very mild nausea and some cramping, but not what I would call strong symptoms. Who knows :shrug: Just have to wait it out. 

Good luck today, Pretty! Hope everything looks great and they can confirm that she's a girl ❤️ I can't believe you're halfway :shock:
And i agree- the shirts sound adorable. When are you due? May? I think that'll be such a lovely time of year to have a NB. 

Shae- when can you test? Still more than a week away? I get the excitement, but don't convince yourself this is it.... Just don't want you to have sky high hopes in case it isn't. :hugs:have everything crossed for you. 

Flueky- Merry Christmas to you, too! Hope your girls are suitably excited for Christmas. 

Monroe- hi! How are things going for you?///

Good luck, Dobby. I do believe in Mothers intuition... But not always. I was super nervous about my LO the whole way through, and turned out all was just fine. On the other hand- felt all would be well with both mc experiences. So :shrug:. I think sometimes it's intuition, but other times anxiety and stress and what not gets in the way. I hope all is going just fine ❤️ much like my situation- things will turn out as they're going to turn out at this point. I have high hopes you'll come back to us with good news. 

And I'm sorry about TB's reply. I still think he will come around. I think he is kind of setting boundaries, and wanting to start out without being committed. Doesn't have to be a dick about it though, of course. 

AFM- just chugging along. Turned up to speech therapy yesterday and his therapist was out getting a covid test :shock: I was considering taking a few weeks off. Have accepted covid, but also not wanting it in first tri (don't want a fever) or late (as that's when it seems bad for pregnant women). Was just thinking a month off may make sense and probably not make a huge difference for him. :shrug: Have accepted covid isn't going away... Just working out what living with it means for us


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the diluted definitely looks darker to me. Fingers crossed for good news this afternoon. 

Flueks yes I have Christmas off! But I work the 3 days before and the 2 days after ugh. 

Winter I’m 3dpo so I can test in 7 days. 
Yikes re: speech therapist. I’m glad I already had it, so I’m less likely to get it again. 

AFM woke up with acid reflux and a headache so that’s fun. Feeling better now after eating and taking an aspirin w/ Tylenol and caffeine. Working until 3pm today, so not bad.


----------



## shaescott

I know I need to chill out but seeing so many studies say there’s a 10% chance of pregnancy with O-5 BD is making me like AHHHHHH, this is the highest chance I’ve ever had to be pregnant. Knowing my family’s fertility, if I’m not pregnant, it’s definitely his sperm that’s lacking in lifespan. I would be incredibly shocked if it was me. Also the sheer number of people who’ve gotten pregnant from O-5 BD makes me feel like if I’m not pregnant from this, something’s wrong with one of us fertility-wise.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Quick, selfish update and then I'll comment properly tonight.

So, long story short, the tech didn't show me the "money shot" and when I asked if if she could see the gender, she said yes, but she would have it reviewed by the head tech and would send the report to my midwife in 2 business days. I told her about the SP test and it saying girl and she said something to the effect of "that result doesn't appear to be incorrect." And, just before I left, I kinda asked again and this time she said something like "that seems to be what it is (a girl), but we'll get that double checked."

Soooo, that sounds like it actually is a girl, right? Probably ok to tell everyone on XMas? My MW clinic is always closed on Fridays and they don't give results over the phone, so I won't get the official report until January 10th.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry 5% and just waiting on the doc but pretty sounds to me like she’s a girl but the tech just isn’t authorized to say it officially. If I remember with A even despite the very obvious penis flashing she wasn’t allowed to say boy lol. Congratulations!!!


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yup she’s definitely saying it’s a girl, the tech is generally not allowed to say anything even though they usually know what they’re seeing. 

Dobs waiting anxiously for your update, hoping your intuition is totally wrong


----------



## monroea

Same about Dobs! Been checking all day. Praying for good news!


----------



## WinterBub

I agree, Pretty. Sounds like a girl but she can't say it... Who are you announcing to? Maybe could go with something like
"We got some news- looks like the baby is a girl, but will get final confirmation Jan 10". I'm a "just in case" planner type, though ;) Beautiful scan pic! ❤️

Good luck, Dobby :hugs:

Are you and your mom really alike, Shae? You're so detail oriented, and her remembering so many details about her pregnancy with you suggests she is too! Mine pg was like 2-3 years ago and I think she remembers you better than I remember my LO! :lol:


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty yup, I think she said it as clearly as she could within her role. I know I had an ultrasound as a teenager of my ovaries and the tech couldn't say anything. My obgyn office will let techs tell gender though. They can't give much more information than that or heart rate. I'm very excited you are getting your girl :)

Dobby on pins and needles waiting for an update.

Shae, I'm thinking even with perfect timing odds are 20 to 25% of conceiving each month. I would not assume either of you have fertility issues if you don't conceive this month. I mean this in the nicest way possible. I'm not trying to be rude, I just don't want you to think either one of you have issues. :hugs:

Winter oh no, I understand being cautious about having a high fever during 1st tri.


----------



## shaescott

Winter my mom and I are similar in a lot of ways, different in a lot of others. She did raise me, so I think I’m bound to be a lot like her :rofl: she’s much more type A than I am, I’m a big procrastinator. We also have very different religious and political beliefs, I used to believe the same stuff she did but ended up diverging from what I was taught. I try to avoid talking to her about stuff I know will get her mad lol, she doesn’t mind talking about religion so much though. She was just like me as a young adult wanting a baby super bad. I thought I was extra crazy, she was like “no, just ask your dad, I spent my 20s buying/reading books about pregnancy and babies from the local bookstore. Not used, because I wanted up to date info.” I bet she remembers those details because she totally obsessed over them at a slightly unhealthy level back then. 

Flueks don’t worry, I’m not offended! The general number is 20-25%, yes. The reason I’d be concerned is my family history of fertility. In my family, you have a 100% chance of conception each month with proper timing of sex. So I’d be a bit concerned just because of that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shit day. Mother's intuition was spot on. Got home and A's BT has fucking covid, and A doesn't wear a mask so he's pretty much fucked. They have to shut down the room for 10 days, so so much for getting a fucking break next week. F.M.F.B.S.L.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, Dobby. I'm so sorry. I was so hoping that it was just anxiety, and all was fine. Wish I could give you a big hug. Xxxx if you want to talk, we're all here. It's a terrible experience, and I wish you weren't going through it. 

And sorry about the covid issue, too- that constant extra bit of sh*tty news.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry :cry: <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - So sorry that your intuition was right. </3

shae - In theory, I think a longer cutoff time is supposed to mean girl. I had a slightly less than 4 day cutoff.
I know someone born on 4/20 as well. It was kind of a waste though cuz he WAS a straight edge Jehovah's Witness. But now he's come out as gay and drinks and will occasionally have pot. lol
As "nice" as it is to have symptoms early on, hopefully they'll subside, so that you're not miserable at work. And I hope things aren't too hectic for you.

Winter - Ya, I'm due May 17th. My first choice would have been April, but I just wanted a spring baby in general. And May is probably better cuz we can still sometimes get snow storms in April. And ya, it is a good time. Things will be warming up and I can take her out a bunch with the boys and don't need to worry about snow suits and whatever til she's at
least 7 months old.
We'd be announcing to everyone. I already msged a friend and SO's mom, but told them about the less than direct confirmation. We're seeing my mom and having 2 family gatherings, so we'd tell everyone there and then post on social media in the evening.
Erring on the side of caution and keeping your son out of ST would probably be for the best. I agree that it shouldn't affect his progress much. Maybe ask the therapist if there are little things you can do at home to help

Flueky - And a Merry early Christmas to you and yours as well. :)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I was told during my scans with the boys that they were in fact boys. Figures when there's a time crunch, I get a tech that follows protocol. It'll just be nice to see it in black and white next month. I believe everything is wrapped with the exception of a gift or 2. Gonna make a double batch of cookies and spinach dip on Friday night for our upcoming gatherings. 
Work's actually been fairly chill cuz a bunch of customers have cancelled, so I've only been doing like 2 houses a day and finishing by 3pm or earlier. And I've been gifted another $350 so far. Not too shabby.
Otherwise, just really looking forward to some much needed time off.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yay for work being chill!

AFM I have not successfully chilled out :rofl: I found one of those sites you can buy lab tests from (it’s BBB accredited so not a scam) and I’m praying I’ll get to spend $35 on a beta in a week, and another $35 2 days later. I won’t if I don’t get a positive test, though. My midwife appt is on the 30th, which is 11dpo, so I’m hoping I’ll be positive by then. There’s also a part of me that’s like “it’s never gonna happen by accident, I feel mentally the exact same so I’m probably not pregnant” but I know some people feel like they’re not pregnant and then are. Idk. I’m hopeful but also realize it’s not guaranteed. I’m still going to be broken if I’m not :/


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I am so sorry :hugs:

Pretty wow nice getting done early and getting some extra $$. Definitely comes in handy while expecting.

Shae I had practically given up on conceiving naturally the month we conceived V. I didn't test until 13dpo because I was so over seeing bfns. My temp was up higher than usual though at 13dpo so I tested on a whim and quite obvious bfp. At 11dpo hcg may not be high enough to turn dr office test positve. I am thinking their tests are 50miu? As for the intuition, I did have it with S and E.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh I know, my mom’s blood test was negative at 11dpo so I know a negative at 11dpo isn’t definitive by any means, and it likely wouldn’t show up at the doctor’s unless I was already getting a good line at home. 

Good to know that the first time you didn’t have a natural sense that you were pregnant. I feel like it’s probably easier to know when you’ve been pregnant before, though that may vary person to person. Since I’ve never been pregnant I don’t know how my body reacts to it. 

I told SO that I was going to bawl if I wasn’t pregnant and he was like “you’re gonna bawl either way, because if you are you’ll be scared of miscarrying” and I was like “dang you right” :rofl: he’s pretty chill at the moment, very clear that his preference is not pregnant but he won’t be super upset if we are, we’ll just have to have a shotgun wedding so his grandmother doesn’t have a heart attack :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks everyone. Idk. Still processing and have other things to deal with. They offered to assist the process, which was my inclination but now I’ve lost childcare for ten days. So I’ll guess I’ll just wait it out a bit. I think what sucks the most was that I called my mom to tell her and she kept cutting me off. She could tell immediately from my tone I was pregnant and kept interrupting with questions and was like why didn't you tell me I would have wanted to go to your prenatal if the dad wasn't going and I'm like will you just be quiet so I can get to the s* ending. I really expected her to be like well you shouldn't have gotten pregnant to begin with but she actually apparently would have been on board. So that just. Like I said. Shit day. Just kept on giving.

Pretty I agree that May is lovely. Who knows, I know all your boys came close or after due date but maybe she’ll shock you with an end of April birthday. Either way, sounds like a lovely time of year. Also just saw the pic. Dunno why i didn’t see it on my phone. Super cute profile! Definitely looks girlie. All signs point girl, and I know you said you didn’t get much time in the money shot area but you know with three boys you don’t need much time to see that p lol. It’s boom in your face. That’s such a win win with the work! Yay!

Winter your have to do what’s comfortable for you. Grand scheme of things, a few weeks of missed speech isn’t the end all be all. So don’t feel bad if you opt out. That being said, the SLP’s test could come back negative. A just recently stopped wearing a mask at speech, but she has a clear mask and also wears a face shield. They don’t do temp checks anymore, but they still require hand sanitizing, masks for adults, and social distancing. I’m surprised we’ve made it 15 months and this is our first true covid exposure. It’s hard because you’re placing your trust in people you don’t know to make safe choices/report it if they have it/get tested if they think they do. I remember crying almost every day when I sent A back to school. I hated that I felt like I had to risk his safety to be able to go to work, but ultimately I didn’t have a choice. And once it became clear our school community really valued safety and took covid seriously, the fear dissipated. I also second Pretty that you can talk to the SLP about maybe telehealth? It may not work for your son, but worst case you can get some parent coaching on things to do on a weekly basis. That’s what I did at the beginning of the pandemic. It was an online class for kids with speech delays and autism, we read a book, took a virtual live class, had a few telehealth visits with the SLP. 

Shae I second everyone else. You remind me of me. I know my ex did a bit of sabotaging, but it’s always worrisome when people in your family pop up pregnant from just being breathed on by a guy and then you have good timing and don’t. Doesn’t mean anything is wrong though. I know you know there can always be one off issues with egg or sperm that aren’t indicative of overall fertility. I know it’s hard because this is the first time you’re like really really in with the timing, so I’m fxed for you. But I also do feel like you’re working yourself up. If you say you’re going to be broken, you will be broken. And maybe I’m just worried because my version of broken is pretty extreme so maybe I’m worrying over nothing. Re the lab, just definitely do your due diligence. I’ve filed three complaints against BBB accredited businesses that were scams/bad business practice. Glad you at least have Christmas day off. Hopefully things aren’t too hectic leading up to/after. Shae no shotgun weddings!!! Please please please do not deprive yourself of actual wedding planning and a nice wedding. It’s the 21st century. So many couples are getting married after having kids. Or at least promise me you’ll do all the wedding stuff and not skimp just to get it done quickly. Re intuition idk I didn’t think I was pregnant the first two pregnancies until my period didn’t show up, the third I knew the day I ovulated that I was going to end up pregnant, I can’t really recall the with the twins or A but I know I thought I was out with one or both of them, and this one I had no inkling that I was pregnant until I woke up bloated af and immediately registered as that’s pregnancy bloat. I’ve also had cycles where I was convinced I was pregnant and definitely was not.

Did all the registration paperwork and booked an enrollment appointment for kinder. Just hoping it works out to get into my site or the site that’s close to my house and on the way to work. Otherwise, I may go ahead and move us back to the other side of the bay and send him to the school district my parents live in.

Re covid I don’t wanna drag A all over town for a covid rapid test. Can’t get an appointment next week. My parents have one thankfully because they bought it for my brother. They’re dropping it off today. I’m thinking I will test him Friday morning. I don’t know when the BT was exposed, so I’m worried about testing too early. I know my test was negative on Monday, but I’m vaxxed and that was Monday. I just want to make sure we’re not going over for Christmas Eve/ Christmas prematurely.

Hoping everyone has a lovely holiday.


----------



## WinterBub

Shae- I had no idea with my LO. Wasn't trying, so only tested beyond when I was expecting AF. Also don't seem to have many symptoms right off the bat. I wouldn't know I was pregnant right now without the test. :shrug: it can take a healthy couple a year to fall pregnant when actively trying, so I wouldn't read too much into anything that happens this cycle. Have everything crossed for you, but don't want you to be crushed if it doesn't happen. :hugs:i always wanted children, and thought about names and stuff for years before it was on the cards. The intense medical/detail aspects just seem very you and your mom specific! Me and my Mom are totally different people, although weirdly have had similar thoughts about some of the covid stuff :rofl: this never usually happens!

Pretty- I hadn't even thought of the snowsuit issue :shock: yeah, a few months without dealing with that sounds ideal! Hopefully by next year your oldest might be able to do some of that largely by himself, too(?). I think the way you've told people the gender sounds perfect. It seems 95% clear, but best to keep that caveat just in case! Maybe you can hold off on the social media etc until that date in Jan? That would also work if the brother shirts are delayed and all of that. Sorry that they couldn't/wouldnt give you a definitive answer. I agree that they should be allowed to say HR and gender. Kind of sucks to leave with no news! Plpll

Flueky- that's wild that you didn't even feel like testing and it was the month you got your BFP. :rofl: I wonder if it was the whole "relax and it will happen" thing. :coffee: you remind me of a friend of mine- took almost a year to fall pregnant with #1, but she had 2/3 very quickly and either without trying or only semi-trying. :shrug: she felt like the first baby sorted out some issue. Who knows?!

Dobby- again, just so sorry :cry: I suppose it was a good thing that you had that feeling. At least it wasn't a total shock. good luck deciding how to manage everything going forward. I know it is one of those situations where there is no good option. :hugs:sorry- I just wish it was all different for you.

Re: A and covid test. Does the school require it? Or do you want to know/need to know before seeing extended fam? I ordered some Binax tests off Walgreens online yesterday. They seemingly will take a few days to arrive, but if they're still available- would be on hand in the future. They were $23. So not, expensive, but not cheap either :shrug: And don't feel bad about sending A to school. I would've felt that exact same way in 2020- but I think by now it is clear that kids were much better off being in school. I wish we hadn't isolated so much for speech and social reasons. It is what it is- we all did what we thought was best at the time :hugs:

Thanks ladies for the speech feedback. I'm not that worried about the session this week. Obviously his therapist was out, so they had us see someone else. Just thinking that if this year is a repeat of last year, cases will go way up. Very conflicted as I regret isolating, but also hard not to because I can. I'm also not that keen on the therapist wearing a mask, as the replacement lady did this week. Seems to defeat the purpose... So, I'm in a weird mindset about partially covid-concerned, partially not wanting the masks. He also doesn't do much in the sessions- he's so into the toys that he's just playing. The thing that is useful is at the end when they say what sounds to work on etc. So, I do have those notes to go on for a few weeks :shrug: so sick of making all these decisions. If I wasn't pregnant, we'd just go. The Mom I was trying to make friends with replied :) so maybe we can do some outdoor playdates instead for a few weeks. Anyway...

Thinking of you in particular, Dobby. :hugs:what helped me in that moment was to do some of the things you can't when youre pregnant. Get some sushi, drink tonnes of coffee. Just do whatever you feel like. Hope it all happens naturally for you, and you can at least avoid that decision.


----------



## monroea

Dobby, I'm so sorry! It's quite powerful to think that mommas know their babies that deeply and that quickly. What a loved angel you have. Praying that you can find moments of joy this holiday season.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ugh I’m sorry about your mom doing that, that’s so annoying when they don’t let you speak. 
I’m not 100% sure I’d have a shotgun wedding but if I did I’d still wear a ballgown style wedding dress because that’s important to me, and we were thinking if we did that we’d have a reception like a year later when we can afford it, and I get to wear a ballgown again lol. 
My version of broken is probably far less broken than yours. I’ve never been like comatose broken. 

Agh getting paged at work gotta go


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ugh sorry about the COVID situation, I used a binax now test on SO and it worked well, he came back very positive and it was correct. Hopefully A didn’t get it, was the person who has it masked? I didn’t give it to any of my patients when I was definitely contagious but also always masked with them. 

Winter that’s a tough situation, I’d be nervous about risking COVID during pregnancy as well. Luckily I just had it so I likely won’t get it again, but it’s not impossible. Glad to know that you don’t feel any different than usual. I feel kinda crappy but that’s probably because I haven’t eaten lunch and it’s almost 3 pm. Could be both, who knows. 

I told one of my college peer coworkers that I’m waiting to see if I might be pregnant so she’s now very invested and wants me to keep her updated lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks loves. My coworkers got me three bottles of wine because everyone knows I’m a lush. They keep checking in to see if I liked their gifts, so I guess at least now I can drink it.

Shae that is funny like mother like daughter. I forget what brand it is, but my parents just dropped off the test. My worry is I feel like I have to test A because he’s not vaccinated but I had such a hard time last time. I almost feel like I have to just put him in his car seat to do it.

forgot who asked I just want to be sure he’s negative before gathering as a family. Originally the school was hoping they could stay open so if he was negative then he could go back Monday. But then corporate said they had to close the room. The BT does wear his mask all the time so just gotta keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that was nice of your coworkers! Poor A, I bet testing him is rough. 

AFM two of my patients fell before noon today, I’d never had one fall before. Both of them are uninjured, thank God. 

Trying to prioritize my health by eating real food at a reasonable hour during my shift. If there’s a chance there’s a baby in there I really have to up my nutrition game. So I got the side of veggies from the cafeteria lol. 

5 dpo today. Might test on 9dpo just to indulge the POAS urge, though I doubt anything would come up that early even if I was pregnant. Ideally I’d wait until 11dpo, and even then a line isn’t guaranteed. We’ll see how crazy I get by then. Wishing work was consistently busy instead of switching from chaos to calm every few hours, now I’m sitting here bored and thinking about whether I’m pregnant or not. The two week wait is the worst :cry:


----------



## WinterBub

I hope the test was negative, and doing it wasn't too painful for either of you, Dobby. 

Seems like a good chance to make a work friend, Shae! 

Just dropping in to wish you all a Merry Christmas. Really appreciative for all of you :)


----------



## shaescott

Merry Christmas everyone!

“May the God of hope fill you with all joy and peace as you trust in him, so that you may overflow with hope by the power of the Holy Spirit.” ~Romans 15:13


----------



## shaescott

I texted my mom and asked if she had any feelings and she said “nothing definitive” and then when I pressed she said her best guess was no, I’m not pregnant. So that sucks. I’m kinda sad. I know she could be wrong because it’s likely too early for implantation right now and she didn’t know people were pregnant before they could test positive in the past. But it definitely puts a damper on my hopes.


----------



## shaescott

I woke up at 2 am and my temp was 97.6 as usual, then I woke up at 5:30 am and it was 98, so I’m like ??? It was 3 hours of sleep but idk if I can trust it, who knows if I woke up for a minute in the middle and forgot. I’m going with the first temp, maybe it’ll be up tomorrow morning though? I hope so.


----------



## gigglebox

Hey y’all!! Long time no see!! My anxious a* has been avoiding forums for obvious reasons but I’ve been thinking about you all and thought I’d drop by to see who’s still around. I am surprised and happy to see y’all here!

pink huge congratulations on the little lady!!! You will have to fill me in on how you convinced your SO for a third!

i will admit I tried to go back and find answers on things but I just have questions now lol.

dobs I am sorry for your loss; intentional or not, a loss is rough. I did find that with my own non-viable pregnancy, I had the same feeling of being totally disconnected from it. I was sad but not really upset, if that makes sense. I definitely think intuition is a thing. So tell me, are you trying to have a second? I wasn’t sure if this was a slip up or not since I saw you were testing before this one…I think…?

shae and whaaat you’re in a 2ww? How did that happen? 

fluek how are you lovely? How are the ladies? I read you were considering surrogacy, are you still? 

Hi winter! I don’t think we “met” but how are you?

if I missed anyone…Hi! I hope you all had a lovely holiday.

i am good :) the boys are good except my youngest is in a super crazy mean phase. I didn’t go through this with the other two so it’s been a challenge! He just throws things and hits and has fits when he doesn’t get his way — pretty standard for a 2yo I understand

we got a dog which you all may have know …? I was starting to get broody again but felt like it was a bad idea. The dog helped for a bit but now I’m feeling it again; like this desire for a last kid, and soonish since I feel like I’m just getting to be too old to have kids. But the practical side of me says don’t do it, it’s not a good financial decision, and I would be worn out mentally…and exhausted…

but also I fear I’ll regret it in the future when it’s too late to change it.

anyway I have a big pro con list in my head but I’d love opinions:)

ok back to lurking


----------



## shaescott

GIGS!!!! HELLO!

So great to hear from you! Sorry your littlest boy is going through the terrible twos. I feel like people rarely regret having extra kids in old age, just not having more. I think you have decide if your family feels complete yet or not, or like there’s something missing, outside of just baby fever. 

Re: 2WW, I’ve been using the natural cycles app to avoid pregnancy so it tells me my safe days, I gave up the diaphragm after it started causing irritation after sex, so we’re doing withdrawal on fertile days. However, my cycles have been so long all year that the app gave me through CD12 to be safe days, and I ovulated on CD17 this cycle. So I’ve got an O-5 going for me.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lovely to hear from you. I feel ya. There are times I think about a 4th, but DH got snipped and that was OUR decision. I still believe it was the right one. I am beginning to think maybe you never fully lose that desire. It isn't a constant want for a 4th and there are so many reasons it would not be good. Oh what kind of dog did you get??

Sorry about the temper tantrums. My 2 y.o. also has a tendency to throw things when mad but has been improving lately. She's typically the sweetest of all my girls.

I am still considering surrogacy but waiting for the right time to mention it to DH. I didn't want to get him potentially upset before Christmas. There are times to that I think of how my body is nearly "my own" again (breastfeeding 2 to 3x/day) and not sure I want to give up my bodily freedom again. In any case, even if we decided to go to surrogacy, it would be late next year or the first half of 2023 so I have time to have my body to myself lol. Also, waiting to see what federal judge decides about CMS mandate for Healthcare workers.

Shae fertility friend says temp is accurate with at least 3 hours sleep and taken at usual time. So FX for you. 

Winter I'm thinking low Vit D may have been contributed to difficulty conceiving. The month before we conceived we went to Disney for a week and I got lots of sunshine. The month we conceived S I went to Dr at start of AF and found out my Vit D was low, so started supplements immediately as well as more outdoor time. I'm a but more of an indoor person (reading and video games are some of my fav favorite hobbies). I do think that sometimes being so stressed about ttc can hinder your chances too. Stress can raise cortisol levels which isn't good for our bodies.

Dobby sorry about the illness woes. Hope that you get the Kindergarten you want for A. I hope you got to enjoy your holiday even with everything going on :hugs:

Sorry if I forgot anyone.

AFM had a pretty good Christmas eve and Christmas. DH worked Christmas so we did our Christmas with just us and the girls on Christmas eve. They opened Santa gifts and gifts from the grands yesterday evening. 

I baked a Reese cheesecake and it was delicious! My stepdad even praised it and he isn't much for dessert. I also cooked a bourbon honey glazed ham in the crockpot and heated some yeast rolls up. The grands brought a side dish each. So pretty yummy Christmas :)

I was gifted a vacuum sealer which I'm sooo excited to use :) Also, a volumizer, styling hair dryer brush. Hopefully I can figure out how to use it. I gifted DH some PS4 games, a shirt, some assorted nut gift box, and a controller to use when mobile gaming. Girls got many many presents. Too many to go over lol. I did goof up and but S a toddler size bedding set instead of twin size. I have ordered a twin size. I already laundered the toddler size so will just see if anyone I know could use it. Maybe I can donate to a local Isaiah House since it hasn't been used. 

Stepped on scales thus morning. Managed to lose a little which I'm very proud of considering the holidays!


----------



## Flueky88

Here's the cheesecake


----------



## WinterBub

First things first: that cheesecake is amazing! It looks bakery worthy. Glad to hear that it was a huge hit with everyone! Now you've made me want to go out and have cake and coffee somewhere swanky ;) glad you had a lovely Christmas.

We had a low key day. No family, so just us. LO "got it" and was excited for Santa etc, which was really lovely. We walked through Christmas lights in a local neighborhood on Christmas Eve and he was blown away ❤️ he also seemed to understand that Santa ate the cookies we left out, and found that really funny. OH bought me a sweater, and a sweatshirt dress, which was nice. "Santa" (aka me) gifted a wave tool for my hair. Wonder if I'll manage to work out how to use it :rofl: LO got a set of Paw Patrol guys from Santa and was very happy about it. He also got lots of clothes, books, and puzzles from the extended family. We had ham for dinner, which I didn't really care for. Much bigger fan of Thanksgiving food- love turkey, cranberry and green bean casserole!

Hope everyone else had a lovely day ❤️

Nice to "meet" you Gigglebox. I used to read along sometimes a couple of years ago, and remember you :) I didn't have the guts to sign up and get involved until now. (And did take a break from reading forums, too... I was quite anxious, and as helpful as forums were, I'd also get really anxious about bad pregnancy outcomes etc.) What prompted you to take a break? I have a 2yo too :) he doesn't really have tantrums as such, but we do have an issue with throwing toys- both for fun and when frustrated #-oim 5-6w pregnant after two losses this year (mc at 7w and MMC). So, trying to be positive and excited but also terrified. :shock: I'm always on team "more babies", so I'm not good at helping people make logical decisions :lol: what are your pros and cons? I'd love to have 4-5. But that doesn't seem super likely given my age and recent difficulties. :shrug:

Hope you're doing okay Dobby. ❤️ How are you feeling after having a few days to think things over? 

Shae- not long now to test! Interesting that the diaphragm caused issues. I have never even had a Dr offer me that as an option. My OB was suggesting a copper IUD. But I don't know- im not really keen on having anything placed in my body. Ive been off bc for almost a decade, and don't want to go back on it.


----------



## gigglebox

Dang fluek that cheescake looks so good. I am a bit sugared out after these holidays but I can still appreciate a good cheesecake!! I didn't know you hadn't had "the talk" with hubs about surrogacy. Do you think he'll go for it? Also would it be a situation where you used your eggs/more IUI or would you do an IVF thing, with their sperm/eggs? I could definitely see myself doing that but I think hubby would be extremely opposed to it.

Shae I hope you get what you are hoping for, however I would have to say I hope you get pregnant when you both can be super excited for it. Trust me, I know how it feels to be crazy broody and not have your SO on board. Be careful with that. That's how I was with DS1; I talked hubby into it (a very NEW hubby, as we were only pregnant a month when we conceived) telling him it would likely take several months. NOPE. We were pregnant about two weeks after we had that conversation and he was NOT ready. When I had the baby, it was such a rough go. He had a hard time. The first baby is extremely tough, IMO, and even moreso for men. We were 25 & 27 at the time, stable jobs, our own home, help from grandma for babysitting, and it was still tough because he wasn't there yet emotionally. We made it through and he was 100000% better with the next kids but it was 5 years later. Just some food for thought. But regardless, I know YOU are ready and I hope it happens at a good time :hugs: ANYWAY will you be testing soon? I dare not deny my POAS needs; i'd be busting those things out at 7dpo if I were in your shoes :haha: only the cheapies though  

Winter your name looks so dang familiar to me though, how long have you been a member? Had we said hello before? Anyway congrats on the pregnancy, I hope this is your sticky one! Just remember the most scary scenario is also usually the most unlikely one :hugs: You need to get a ticker in your signature! How old are you, if you don't mind my asking? Also just because you had difficulty this time doesn't mean anything about next time. The body is so different for each pregnancy, i swear. 

Oh gosh, pros and cons on getting pregnant again....

Money. Those things are 'spensive. We are skirting by now, so I feel like another would tip us over the edge....but on the other hand, I feel like we always can make money work. I feel like people always figure it out, and we would, too. But dang boys eat a lot!

The emotional strain of recovering from surgery (I'd be having a c-section) while trying to deal with the 3 other kids. Also the physical pain of recovery. It's rough...And I am REALLY not looking forward to the entire infant stage; the lack of sleep is so brutal, and doing that on top of care-taking for the other kids....yikes. But that said, I know that phase goes by so quickly. I can't believe my youngest is going to be 3 in less than a month. Things go by so fast!

Feeding a family of 6 (my kids are so picky as is, I'm already spending too much time cooking different foods for everyone). At least me a my hubby will eat whatever, but the kids all have different tastes.

Laundry. I do everyone's and it's so monotonous and time consuming. And babies...ugh you do so much MORE laundry!

The fact that I'm 35, and now officially "advanced maternal age". I worry about defects with the baby, and the increased possibility of twins. Just basically anything going wrong with a pregnancy.

Having to find a more holistic style OBGYN who will respect my medical choices (my last one wasn't very good). But I'm sure I'd find someone....just don't want to go through it; or the appointments and all the poking and prodding for that matter.

The logistics of moving around a family to do anything, like simply errands to going to parties, etc. But on that note I know #2 is almost fully capable of buckling himself it/getting himself ready/etc, so really I'd likely just be back to dealing with 2 kids and getting them ready.

I worry about my Mom even being able to babysit for us anymore with a baby and 3 other kids....

Homeschooling 4 kids of different ages is going to be challenging. I am scared of having a girl. I am scared I'll be sad if I don't have a girl. 

Not looking forward to all the baby gear around the house, more diapers, the cost of diapers and formula (my boobs are under-achievers)....and I am afraid my youngest will absolutely despise a baby. 

I have a side business right now and I know once a baby comes along that will be put aside. I feel like I could build it back up when things improved, but it could also crush my business. Hard to say.

I have weight loss goals I won't be able to tackle if I get pregnant. 

But I really want to experience the excitement of TTC and being pregnant again. Being pregnant is quite lovely! I really feel like I didn't embrace it as much as I could have last time. I worry if I don't have a fourth, I will regret it. Big families are so wonderful, but then I think, isn't my family a big family already? 

I am scared of having a girl and what her future may hold but I am also excited about possibly finally having a daughter. Although I am also excited at the idea of having another boy. Though I worry about the ages of my kids and their behavior, I also realize that a baby at soonest 9 months away, and they will all be different; but then I worry about the age gap...it'll be 3.5-4 years between my youngest two. Right now the 3 have such a nice dynamic. Will 4 be as nice? But it could be fine! They could be older brother protectors of their youngest sibling. Also both a good friend of mine and my SIL are thinking about having another; We were all pregnant together when I was having #2. It was really fun to be pregnant with someone else; also if my SIL has another, we will once again have similar aged children, so they would have more cousins to play with. Right now her oldest and my 2nd are the same age and they're BFF's. 

Ugh I don't know I have a lot of thoughts/feelings! But to be honest the more I'm writing it all down, the less thrilled I am about it. It all sounds like a lot of work; but I don't want to say "more work than it's worth" because I am spread pretty thin anyway and it's totally worth it, I obviously love my kids! And honestly, my biggest fear is that fear of regret I keep talking about.

Part of me wants to just throw caution to the wind, "try" for a couple of months, then give it up and let that time be the deciding factor (I don't want to be any older that 35 having a kid). The other part says this is a horrible idea and don't even try it! 

I did mention it to hubs and though we haven't had a serious discussion, he said, "I don't think it's a good idea but I sure love practicing" which is his code for he wants unprotected BD with no P/O, ha!! I said, "try or do not try, there is no practicing!" -- he knows dang well that we're too fertile for it not to be risky! But we both also have a problem, and that problem is baby making BD is, for us, the best ever. It's super thrilling and awesome and therefore very tempting  

Oh and last thing I will mention is I am going to get my tubes tied if ever we have a 4th. I'm considering doing it anyway but it would be an out of pocket cost and I don't think we can afford it. But wow I really hate having to play this "should we or shouldn't we do the baby thing one more time" game....it would be so easy to just not have to make that choice. Also BD would be so much better.

And for those new to my story, I can't take hormonal BC and my uterus is weird shaped so no IUD's for me. Hubs won't get snipped (not do I want him to).

Good grief this was a word vomit if I ever saw one.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm 35. Which appears to be my issue... I had genetic testing done after the MMC, and the baby had a trisomy that was "incompatible with life". I also have a couple of my own issues (PCOS and thyroid- though apparently neither would influence this pregnancy/pregnancy in general once conception happens). Just hard to expect things will be different after two losses in a row. We were going to try again either December (as in now) or Jan. And I'd thought we'd actually avoided my fertile window in November. So, just all unexpected right now :shrug: it is also still early, but not having much in the way of symptoms. I feel like pregnancy/parenting has been a lot about accepting that there's only so much I can control. So, fate is already in motion on this one. I signed up in September(?) after the MMC experience. Was just looking to have some people to talk to- not many people in real life know any of this happened, and those that do haven't asked much. Everyone has been lovely on here, and it is really nice to have made some new friends who are in the same stage/mind set about babies and everything. I was reading along on and off when I was having my LO/he was a baby. I feel like a lot of people in this group were having babies then, and the forum was much busier in general.

It was interesting to read your stream of consciousness :winkwink: would I be right in summarizing it as: mind says no (or is at least more cautious)/heart says yes? Maybe your timeline idea is the way to go? Talk about setting a time frame and see what happens, and just going with that? Although I know it is hard to stop trying once you've gotten your head around having a baby, and begun to get hopeful/excited. I love hearing about new babies, so I'm terrible and will just encourage you to go for it :lol: it is weird isn't it, talking about creating new people? Were you homeschooling before covid?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs hm I feel like doing a couple months of NTNP until that timeline is up could be a good idea, but that’s just me. Give the possibility a chance and if it doesn’t happen, it wasn’t meant to be, if it does, it was. 

Re: SO, he definitely doesn’t feel ready, but at the same time he’s super good with kids and while he’d definitely rather I not be yet, he’s really not stressing out at all, he’s been pretty chill and saying if it happens it happens. 

I’m 7dpo now and I’ve been trying to be good, I’m trying to wait until 9dpo at least, I feel like if I test now all I’m gonna get is a negative that means nothing because it’s too early, so there’s no point. I’ve definitely been feeling to the urge to test though. Idk, so far I feel the same as usual which doesn’t fill me with hope, plus my mom’s prediction certainly doesn’t help my optimism. I’m just praying every day that God will allow me to get pregnant, this is the highest chance I’ve ever had in my life.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, How is this your highest chance? If there is a story here, I couldn’t find it. Give me some brief deets. I know you dtf o-5 but was it totally unprotected? Was SO on board even with the risk? Also as an aside I wouldn’t worry about your fertility. If he’s good at pulling out, it is as effective as any BC. Hubs and I use it exclusively and only got pregnant when we wanted to, EXCEPT for the suspected chemicals where he broke a pull out rule — no re-entry after he finishes. 

winter fate had another plan for you! How wonderful. Have you had an ultrasound yet?

Well hubs and I had a serious conversation about #4 and decided it would be a bad idea. If it happens on accident we’ll consider it God’s plan and go with the flow but we will not actively try. We had a lot of reasons but a big reason was we didn’t want to spread ourselves too thin.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Jeez, that was a lot of reading. Alright, here we go...

First off, Merry belated Christmas to everyone.

Winter - I think if left to his own devices, my 4yo could get himself like 75% ready to go out
in the snow on his own. lol. Glad to hear your potential mom friend replied.

shae - Can't really say that I've uped my nutrition game too much in any of my pregnancies, but this time around, I was doing intermittent fasting while working. So, no more of that. lol. Still keeping everything crossed for you, but I will agree with others that having your "princess day" first would be better. Not having to worry about who'll be watching your kid while you get ready or if they have a meltdown during the ceremony, etc. I dunno, I'm just a worrier and there's already so much to deal with leading up to and the day of a wedding.

Gigs - Hey! Good to hear from you again. I felt like I didn't have to convince SO too much. I just told him I'd like one last baby/a chance at a little girl and he didn't say no and we spent like an hour and a half discussing various ways to make it work. It took 2 cycles to get my BFP and the rest is history/still developing.
Glad you and your DH would able to come to a fairly final decision. I'm not religious, but I do believe most things happen for a reason. If a 4th LO is in your future, it'll happen and I'm sure you'll make it work.

Flueky - Wow, that cheesecake looks great. Also sounds like you got some pretty nice gifts for XMas. :) And yay for not gaining over the holidays. I haven't weighed myself in weeks. I don't feel like any of my clothes feel tighter, but those preggo pounds can creep up on you. lol

Dobby - Hope you're doing alright. <3

AFM, our XMas went alright. Went to a Chinese buffet with my mom and SO's cousin on the 24th. Presents on the morning of the 25th with my mom, then off to 2 different family gatherings. I did end up announcing the gender at each get together and then on FB. My mom screamed and everyone else was very happy and congratulatory. Today (the 26th) shoulda been a chill day, but I've decided to take this opportunity to potty train Matthew. He spent the whole day bottomless (except for while sleeping) and had a handful of accidents before his nap. After his nap, he did 3 full pees on the potty, but he was sitting on it for extended periods of time. He also seemed a little out of it and barely ate anything. I hope he's not getting sick again. Probably still just recovering from how hectic yesterday was.
But anyway, wish us better luck tomorrow.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs it was totally unprotected with no withdrawal, the fertility awareness method birth control app said it was a safe day so we went for it, then I ovulated earlier than I have in over a year, making it O-5. Pullout has been working for us for 2 months now with no pregnancy, so I trust it’s pretty effective. No withdrawal, not so much :rofl:

Sounds like you’re in agreement, that’s what matters. Glad you two talked it out.

Pretty yay for announcing the gender! Good luck potty training Matthew, I hope it goes smoothly and he’s not getting sick.

AFM last night I dreamed I had a positive OPK so I took a pregnancy test and it was positive (in the dream). Really hoping that dream is right, but I’ve had dreams like that a few times before.


----------



## gigglebox

I don’t want to get your hopes up shae, but that is exactly how a friend of mine got pregnant irl; she ov’ed a week before her ap said she likely would. Also I’ve had a bfp dream right before every pregnancy. I’ve had dreams a ton of being pregnant (often with twins lol) but testing positive was always a day or two before it was a real one.

and just saying….if you aren’t pregnant, going forward you may want to wait until ov is confirmed before not pulling out to be on the safe side, although I know you don’t necessarily want to be on the safe side… 

pretty I love that your mom screamed!! How darn cute. What was your family’s reaction to being pregnant a third time? Also wow can’t believe you’re potty training already! I waited until 3.5 with ds1 (we tried around 2.5ish be he didn’t get it at all), and after 3 with ds2. Ds3 is almost 3 and we haven’t tried yet but my plan is to start next week after the craziness of the holidays is through. He is definitely ready.

what is y’all thoughts on the youngest two sharing a bed? I think they want to. Right now ds3 has his own room because he sleeps terribly but I’m wondering if he would sleep better with his brother. Recently he has been waking up and crawling into our bed, so I’m wondering if he’s already in the bed with his brother, will he stay there and sleep better?


----------



## DobbyForever

Hey. I read and have a lot to say but no energy to say it. Sorry 

Gigs so good to see you. I think about you often. Bunk beds? I went through a time when I didn’t like sleeping alone, and my parents locked me out of their room. So I’d go into the twins’s room and sleep on the floor between their cribs. Sometimes it’s just needing to hear them breathing/know they’re there versus the actual physical contact. Nothing wrong with sharing a bed if it’s big enough fir them. I just like my space 

pretty that’s amazing that everyone was so excited

Shae FXed I’ll be stalking for your tests in a few days

winter also stalking for your updates. I forgot when your first appointment is

flueky cheesecake looks delicious 

sounds like everyone had a lovely holiday and hopefully ringing in the new year is just as nice

afm still no bleeding, they’re supposed to call me today to talk about what I want to do. Either give it one more week or just get the assist now. Leaning towards get the assist at this point. I had a pity mimosa and the pain floored me. I think it’s related to the hormones because the margarita I had the night before my bfps was the same excruciating stomach pain. Anyway I’m going to crawl back into my hole. Thank you for the well wishes. Love you all


----------



## WinterBub

Good to hear from you, Dobby :hugs:And good luck deciding what to do. I'm really sorry that all of this is turning out the way it is. Nothing to add, because these are all such personal decisions :hugs:Just do whatever you feel will be easiest. I know, it's a range of bad options, and you don't want any of them :cry:

Pretty- I'm so glad that everyone was excited. Especially your Mom ❤️ Love her reaction! good luck with the potty training! What approach do y'all take? I think we will wait until 3, and then do the 1 week in a single room/bottoms off approach. So, sounds kinda like what you're doing. I have read "Oh Crap! Potty Training" which is really good. She explains one approach of how to do it, and a lot of the background that has made me think, too. Basically she's like "imagine you're born, and they immediately put you in a diaper. For your whole life you've pooped like that, and now suddenly someone takes it all away and tells you not to do that any more" :rofl: Hopefully it all clicks for him very soon! 

Sorry that the discussion ended in a no, Gigglebox. :hugs:I guess there's always the chance of a true oops. I think that there is a lot of wisdom in not spreading yourselves too thin. Having a baby is one of those few decisions in life that can't be undone, so trying to make the "smart" decision makes sense. :hugs:hopefully you'll stick around even if you aren't TTC :) What kind of a bed are we talking about? If there's room, I'd maybe suggest sharing a room but having separate beds. Don't want them to interfere with each others' sleep and all of that. I also wonder if that would be hard to undo in the future if either you or one of them wants their own bed, and the other one doesn't etc. Just my two cents! 

Shae- I agree that the pull out method has been effective for us, too. The problem is the temptation not to :rofl: I think it makes sense when you're at a point in your life/relationship when you aren't trying to I get pregnant, but would be ok with it happening. Which more or less seems to be where y'all are at. Still hoping you get the result you want, but worried about how you'll feel if you don't. :hugs:

Thank you for the support and optimism. Feeling a bit queasy today, and have sore breasts (which I don't recall having with any other pregnancy, successful or unsuccessful) but still just feeling like it will inevitably end badly :shrug: I have a scan next week (Wednesday, I think). So just waiting until then :coffee:

Flueky- was it the instapot that you made the cheesecake in? Now I'm extra interested in getting one :rofl: does it come with a recipe book? We've loved the air fryer so much, and we've done lots of stuff with it. Maybe we're ready for a new kitchen adventure. :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m really praying hard that I’ll get my bfp soon, I think I’ll start testing tomorrow (9dpo), I’ve been good about waiting so far. I also don’t want to test too early and be super sad if it’s negative when it’s just too early. Idk. Agh. 
The dream was very weird, I feel like it was different than the other ones. It was SO and I staring at the test and it was positive, and he was like “that’s two lines” and I felt completely stunned and frozen and then was like “it might just be like… uh…” trying to come up with a reason it’s not real :rofl: and he was like “yeah no it’s real”. 
I’m a little worried because this morning I woke up sweaty down there, and it wasn’t full body night sweats but I always get night sweats a good few days before AF, and I’m concerned it’s the start of it. My temp did go up a little this morning but I woke up for a sec at 5:13 am and then fell back asleep and temped at 6:03 am, so not sure if that brief moment awake checking the time without really moving would’ve screwed it up. 
I feel pretty much the same as I always do, only different thing is that I’ve been super gassy all of a sudden the past few days. My boobs don’t hurt, I’m not nauseous (well, no more than my usual acid reflux nausea after a large iced coffee). I feel fine :shrug: but I know lots of people don’t have symptoms until way after they test positive. Idk. I just know I’m going to be so so sad if I’m not pregnant. I’ve been getting half decaf coffee and trying to eat more consistently the past week in case I am pregnant, and I’ve been really good about taking my prenatals and extra folic acid. Fingers crossed. 

Re: the boys, depends on the kids, some will be up all night playing and others will sleep better. Hard to tell. I shared a room with my sister for a while and we did get decent sleep, but we weren’t sharing a bed. 

Dobs I’m sorry you’re not bleeding yet :( I hope they can get you taken care of sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

I just emotionally and logistically want her out. I had some brown spotting and cramping the last two days so I was hopefully she’d come on her own, but I want her out by the end of this week. I hate carrying her around knowing she’s already gone. I’m still miserable from whatever hcg is in my system. I just want to move on.


----------



## WinterBub

That's pretty much where I was at, Dobby :hugs:I had constant morning sickness, and that just seemed cruel. If you know what you want to do, I would call and get the ball rolling. Losing all the pregnancy symptoms did make things easier for me, and I hope would do the same for you:hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby I’m so, so sorry you’re going through this. I hope things get moving on their own soon so you don’t have to go through any additional distress with your body. Big hugs; hang in there :hugs2:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Thanks Winter. Exactly. I hate that you know firsthand what I mean. There are just certain things I’d never wish on anybody. Just listening to “I want you back” by bsb on repeat :cry: 

My brother’s friend tested positive. His rapid test is negative but the exposure was 6 days ago. Took A to get another test this morning through Kaiser just to cover our bases and will do one last rapid test on Monday morning before I send him back to school


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for being wrapped up in my own s* rn


----------



## gigglebox

Winter; really glad you found us and have found the forum helpful! I have always loved it as a place to obsess about babies without judgement, lol. Well maybe not babies as much as peeing on tests.

I am interested in following your journey! Have you taken any bump photos? I guess you probably aren’t showing quite yet…but when you do I’d love to see! And any tests! I am a test addict haha. Anyway I feel like once you’ve gone through mc loss it’s always in your head to not get attached. It’s natural for humans to want to protect themselves. Is your Wednesday appointment this week or next? I’d bet money all is going just fine in there!

shae I am looking forward to squinting at some tests soon!!! Looks like I’ll have to live vicariously so show us anything, even if it looks blank. I wanna see!!

thanks for the input on the bed y’all. Right now the oldest and middle share a room and have bunk beds. The idea is maybe switching the bottom twin bunk out for a queen bed and having the two younger ones share it. They can go back to two twins if ever they change their minds. The current twin bed would then go inti ds3’s room, and he would probably still nap there…but I want to turn the room into a classroom/guest room.

oh that reminds me, Winter I was homeschooling before covid. My oldest was in private school but it suddenly closed due to financial issues. Hubby and I aren’t a fan of public schools here and all other private schools were way too expensive. It was definitely an adjustment but it’s going well so far! We are just starting to prep ds2 for starting school next year. It will be interesting trying to teach two very different ages…


----------



## gigglebox

Oops how could I forget sweet Luna?! Here is our puppy who will be 1 new years day she is a Boston terrier


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, my 4 y.o and 2 y.o. (soon to be 3) will share a twin bed sometimes. S likes sharing a bed but V isn't as keen usually. S is my cuddlebug.

OMG that pup, Luna is way too adorable I think once the girls are older we will get a puppy. For now caring for them and our one senior dog is enough. I really don't know how you raised as many animals as you have with young children. You are super mom!

Completely understand the worry of being stretched too thin with more kids. That is my main reason for wanting to stop. It'd hard to get help to watch 3 very young kids as is so not a lot of time for ourselves. Late nights is time for DH and I to do what we want.

Dobby :hugs: I hope it happens without assistance soon so you can recover. I'm so sorry. Also, no worries as you have every right to just focus on yourself right now.

Shae I hope the temp rise is true and stays up for you

Winter oh so exciting you have a scan soon! Praying it will be perfect. Oh and yes I cooked the cheesecake in the instantpot. The Gamache and peanut butter cream frosting wasn't made in the instant pot. Mine didn't come with a cookbook but if you Google what you want "cheesecake" or "potato soup" "....." instant pot then you can get all kinds of nice recipes. Most with the option to jump to recipe. I pin a bunch of recipes on pintrest.


Pretty hope the potty training adventure goes well. I think I'm going to start S on Friday or Saturday. I'm ready to only have 1 in diapers! OMG the preggo pounds from 20weeks to 32 weeks were crazy. I'd gain like 8 lbs a month. I gained very little if any outside of that time frame though.


----------



## gigglebox

The irony is that now that it’s been taken off the table, #4 sounds so appealing! I’m not ready to be done but also not ready for another. But hubs says no so I’ll have to come to terms with it somehow. It’s the smart choice but try telling that to my uterus.

hmm I’ve never used the instapot. What makes it so great?

I love this puppy but she’s crazy and destructive, lol. Fortunately she mostly destroys the kids toys Which gives me an excuse to throw them away, so I don’t mind so much. I’ve been keeping my eyes open for another puppy friend for her but not really actively looking. I’m hoping my Mom gets a dog that will get along with ours But I have no idea if that will ever happen. I really wish she would get a companion though. I hate her being alone in her house. She wants one but will Be traveling a few times at the beginning of this year and said she wanted to wait until after that. She said it wouldn’t be fair to the dog to leave it behind when she goes on vacation. I am like, people leave their dog for eight hours a day every day. Going on vacation here there is not a big deal. Plus I offered to dog sit for her when that happens, but she still seems apprehensive to do it for some reason…guess I’ll just have to wait and see. In the meantime I sent her over ads for cute puppies every time I see them, lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I like using the instant pot for a potato soup recipe, making shredded chicken quickly for salads or buffalo chicken sliders, and making cheesecakes. Can make all kinds of things though. It is a pressure cookie made easy and you can also use a variety of other functions on it depending on which model you get. I haven't used the slow cook function on it as I have my tries and tried crockpot.

Destructive puppy that mainly destroys kids toys, gotta sign up for a pup like that lol. Okay, sorry, I sometimes get sick of all the toys to pick up. We had a toy purge before Christmas.


----------



## WinterBub

Listen to all the BSB you need to, Dobby. :hugs:It is a grieving process plus the physical aspect of it. I promise you that I felt much better on all fronts once the physical part was over. Hard to move on while it is still happening, you know? Sending you a big hug. I've just started watching all the Harry Potter movies again. Dobby is about to have his big final moment in the end of the Chamber of Secrets. Made me think of you! Maybe a good tv show or movie series would be a welcome distraction? 

Gigglebox- No, no bump photos! I am shocked at how bloated I am already though :shock: I was very big by the end of my pregnancy, and am starting this one out substantially heavier :dohh: You're right- there's an element of self protection involved. I still just can't picture a happy ending. Very much appreciate the positive thoughts and support! My appt/scan is next Wed. So a week and 2 days away. 

My hat's off to you re: home schooling. Everyone I know who tried it said it was incredibly difficult. Though I suspect it's different if you make the active choice to do it vs. get thrown into it. I'd love to hear more about how you actually do it. :) We are also hoping to choose a small private school. We have a preschool in mind for a couple of mornings next year, but that isn't a school school. There are some small church affiliated schools around us that we need to look into. We're allegedly in a decent school district, but not keen on the enormous class sizes/number of kids in the school we'd be zoned to. Not sure I have the ability to homeschool- i fear that I'm nowhere near patient enough! Your dog is beautiful ❤️ hopefully we'll get a dog or cat down the line- just doesn't work for us right now. And my OH is allegedly allergic ;) I get where your Mom is coming from. If she wants a companion, may as well wait until a point when you'll be at home and looking for companionship for an extended period of time! 

Shredded chicken sound great, Fleuky! We need to cook some new things. Everyone is tired of the same stuff over and over. Although I do enjoy taco night, no matter how often we do it :rofl: we do try to change it up at least and do quesadillas, or enchiladas instead of always actual tacos. We had burgers tonight because my LO absolutely loves them. :rofl: 

Oh, and for all of you with 2yos- LO got a little Chillafish balance bike for Christmas and we took him out for a spin today. He had the best time, and was clearly really proud Of himself :) It was not at all expensive, so totally recommend giving it a try!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - So far, everyone's been pretty happy about it. If your kids want to share a bed, I'd say go for it. It won't be forever and if everyone sleeps better because of it, then good. My oldest wants to fall asleep in out bed all the time. I know there'll be a day when he doesn't even want us touching him, so I figure get this time while we can.

Winter - That's the book I read too. :)
Queasy and sore boobs is definitely a good thing. Keeping my FX for you at your nex appt.
And thanks for the toy bike recommendation.

Dobby - I feel you on just wanting all the tissue to pass ASAP. My reasoning was wanting to get back to TTC, but still. It's just weird knowing that it's hanging around inside you. Hoping everything passes as quickly and painlessly as possible.

Flueky - That's my same feeling about stopping at 3 kids; just not having enough time for everyone. Late night is my personal/chill time too. lol
I remember one of my first thoughts after the dust had settled at Matthew's birth was "Oh, God, now I have to change twice as many diapers. lol

AFM, already dreading going back to work on Wednesday for 3 days. This break has just seemed exhausting. That being said, I did do a lot of laundry and sorting today, as well as some kitchen stuff. That may be why I'm so tired. Gonna crawl into bed as soon as I post this.
In other news, half way point! And I've definitely felt some movements over the past couple days. Guess it's all down hill from here. I've already had a few times when I thought to myself "what the hell am I thinking having another medication free birth at home?"
But I keep reminding myself that for thousands of years, out ancestors had no other options. And I totally survived last time, so it's doable. Just hoping labour is no more than 12 hours and I get a decent sleep beforehand.


----------



## shaescott

9 dpo. I’d love to say I see something, but I don’t. It’s pretty early, so I’m trying not to let it get me down. Knowing that my mom was negative on a blood test at 11dpo with me helps.


----------



## gigglebox

Will write more later but just comibg to say keep your chin up Shae, still time! But i thought i saw a whisper line…but I’ve got the line eye something fierce.

y’all my desire for baby has skyrocketed. I don’t know what happened lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I have super bad line eye too, so if it’s a whisper line I’m probably going to assume it’s just line eye and not actually there lol. 

Was just driving to visit family and 10 minutes from getting there I had another sip of my coffee and was singing along to songs when my body said “if you keep singing, you’re going to throw up. If you have another sip of coffee, you’re going to throw up.” It felt like my lower esophageal sphincter kept opening and I was like desperately blocking my upper sphincter to prevent anything from coming up. It came out of nowhere, super weird. This was right after I was having a pity party saying “I just really don’t think I’m pregnant, I want to be, but I’m pretty sure I’m not”. So makes me wonder. We’ll see.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty, you can do this! You've done it before and you can do it again. How long was your last labor? FX it is shorter than 12 hours, I'd say it would be. Also really hoping you get a decent night sleep. I never got a decent night sleep before mine but it does happen for some :)

Gigs awww sorry baby fever has sky rocketed. 

Shae not seeing anything yet. Chart looks good though. I don't think my ICs were bfp at 9 do. I think it was 10dpo when they were positive.


----------



## WinterBub

Congrats on halfway, Pretty! And for feeling movement ❤️ that makes it more real, doesn't it? I remember the first movement I felt was weird, and I was like "that wasn't from me :shock:". If you've had a drug free labor before, I'm sure this will be no problem at all for you. My Mom was born at home with just a couple of aunts there to help my Grandma :shock:

Sorry that your desire for a 4th has gone through the roof, Gigglebox. Sometimes I want what I know I can't have. Does it seem all the more enticing because OH said no? Maybe see how you feel in a few weeks, and then talk to OH again? If your heart is really set on it, I hope he comes around! 

Good luck, Shae! I don't see anything, but I'm not good at this :rofl:

Need some thoughts: LO out of nowhere is vomiting and having horrible diapers, too. I would assume it is norovirus (or similar) except we haven't seen anyone else for 10 days. We're just homebodies and have been hanging out together, going for walks etc but no contact with other people for 10 days. Does that suggest he has food poisoning? Not sure what to do... Also not wanting to get whatever this is myself :sad2:OH is meant to be the main nurse, but he keeps leaving to do a "quick phone call" or some other job. :wacko:


----------



## shaescott

I gifted my mom a willow tree sculpture of a mom and adult daughter and she was like “are you trying to tell me something?” And I was like ? And she was like “the daughter is obviously pregnant” and I was like “… no she’s not???” And she was like “she is, just a little bit” and I was like ????? And I was like is this your subconscious or something, what the heck? She told me nothing is definitive yet, she seems to be guessing that I’ve conceived but have not yet successfully/fully implanted, when I said that she was like “yeah something like that”. I really hope her inklings are right and baby is just still getting all settled in.
This is the sculpture, by the way. Tiniest little bump in the sculpture definitely not meant to be a pregnancy based on the item description.


----------



## shaescott

Winter poor little guy! I would say to make sure he gets lots of fluids so he doesn’t get dehydrated, but have him drink slowly to prevent more vomiting. Any fever? How long has he been vomiting?


----------



## WinterBub

He had the bad diaper situation all day yesterday, then started vomiting this morning. :-( I'm just stumped... We usually can work out where a bug came from but this :shrug: we haven't seen anyone for over a week, and can't think of anything he ate that we didn't. Thank you for the tips- just gave him some Pedialyte.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek lol on puppy that destroys toys...that was my thought, too, haha. We also did a toy purge right before xmas. I'm already itching to do one again, what with all the toys around here! They seriously have too many. We have too much stuff in general though. This past summer we actually filled a dumpster of things (granted a lot was trash in our woods) plus had a "pay what you want" yardsale where we got rid of a LOOOOOTTTT of stuff. It really felt nice to offload so much but I still feel like we have a ton. I think I'm going to get rid of a lot of clothes next....try to sell a few things and donate what doesn't sell. Hmmmm I'll have to give the instapot a try if I get a chance, but I honestly don't see myself using it too much and it may become one of those things I just don't use and another thing to get rid of. I'm also a crock pot addict, especially this time of year. I make a boat load of chili every week it seems like. My middle boy loves it, youngest sometimes likes it, and hubs and I woof it down. If you have any crock pot recipes to share, send it my way. I can send you the chili recipe I found that I've been hooked on recently. I think I've made it 4-5 times in the past month. I also made it for guests during xmas. 

Winter I'm looking forward to your appointment!! I would love to see u/s pics! Regarding homeschooling, it was definitely tricky at first because I didn't know what the heck I was doing. I heard so many opinions on how to do it/which programs to use (there are a ton)...in the end I totally winged it the first year, and was nervous for an annual evaluation (which is required in my state), but it was cancelled due to covid stuff (with the schools closing and all, then cancelled assessments for homeschoolers). That was a relief, and it helped us ease in a bit. My son's been doing great though! We had started with a hodge podge of tools; mostly a variety of activity books for his grade level. Last year we signed up for time4learning, and online program, and I would make up lessons for him, and he does a lot of the leading himself -- like if he gets hyper interested in a subject, we'll research the crap out of it. Last year he was SUPER into space, so he did a lot of research on space; he learned how to look up info on line and also wrote down his findings in his notebook. He was having trouble with math as it got more complicated, so this year we added "the good and the beautiful: Math" to his curriculum and he's been doing really well with it.

DS2 is just starting out now; he's been reluctant to practice handwriting (he's only 4 so I'm not too concerned yet as he will still try here and there), but does enjoy drawing/scribbling. I just downloaded ABC mouse so we'll start there. Technically he won't be in school until the fall (staring kindergarten), but not harm in starting now :) Plus they all three like ABC mouse and they have games with math, letter, etc. so why not!

All that to say, starting is the hardest part, followed by finding other homeschoolers/a support group/friends. We still haven't successfully accomplished that. 

OMG A BALANCE BIKE, that's on my "to get" list and I keep forgetting!!! Thank you for reminding me!! None of mine can ride and that's my goal this year, to get all three going on it, even if ds3 is just on a trike. The other two should be able to, especially my oldest....but he has an aversion to anything remotely difficult *eye roll*

Shae how insanely odd of your mom to say the figure is pregnant! I actually saw the picture first and thought, what a sweet statue! Then I read what your mom thinks....??? I guess maybe I can see it but meh. Is your mom the type of have a lot of strong opinions on things?

Ok still broody over here but hubs and I talked one last time and he's put his foot down, so until we have a true "oops" that's it for me. I'm fertile right now so I'm sure at least part of these feelings are fueled by hormones...so I'm sure they'll subside...they have to...!


----------



## gigglebox

oh winter sorry about your little one! it always sucks when they're under the weather. Stomach bugs are rough; I hope no one else gets it. Had you been to the grocery store or anywhere like that recently?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs she definitely has strong opinions on stuff, yes. I asked her in the car and she said she doesn’t particularly trust her intuition, but her intuition says I’m pregnant. That’s why when she saw the teeniest bump on the figure she was like “yup she’s pregnant” and cried (happy tears).
My boobs frickin hurt. Wtf. So annoying cuz it could still just be PMS. I ordered a beta hcg test, I can go in any day until like June with it so not sure when I’m gonna go in. Might do it on the 30th if still negative, if I get a positive I’ll schedule one right away


----------



## WinterBub

I had forgotten that we went to speech therapy a week ago today. But nothing since then for sure. I had groceries delivered last week :shrug: it just seems so odd and out of nowhere. Google seems to say it should pass in 2-3 days if it is a virus. Hopefully yesterday counts as day 1 :wacko: l

Interesting that you like ABC Mouse. I've seen the ads, but didn't know if it was actually any good! Glad to hear that you've worked out a homeschool routine that works for you. It does sound nice that your son gets to dive into whatever topic he really likes. I always loved school and got into whatever the main subject of the time was. I do remember liking some topics a lot more than others, though. One year we spent months on Ancient Egypt... It is really interesting, but I was well and truly over that topic by the end :rofl: Maybe you'll have better luck finding a homeschool community post-covid? Seems like a lot of people are frustrated with public education right now. 

Oh Shae, I didn't see the pictures in your post originally! And I wouldn't have ever thought the daughter figurine was pregnant, either!! I hope these are all good signs for you, but please don't get carried away until that second line appears :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Winter I hope it passes soon, poor kid. 

I know, I’m trying not to get carried away. I know it’s totally possible I’m not pregnant despite my mom’s intuition, especially since she says she doesn’t trust it. I just really hope I am. Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning’s test.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh gosh we touched on egypt and my kid was sooooo not interested. We are definitely going to revisit that one. I was not big into school because I hated have assignments forced on me. I didn’t like not being able to pick my own books in English class for example so ended just doing cliff notes on a lot because if disinterest. In high school I had teachers who would let us pick from a list and I enjoyed that much more. Kids will always put the most effort into what they find interesting so might as well work with it.

ok I’m going to play the other side and tell you to just embrace all this shae, lol! You’ll be disappointed if it doesn’t end the way you want regardless so I say get excited now while you can. It’s exciting stuff! I’m quite curious to see if your mom is right. When are you testing again?

afm holy mittleschmertz!!! My ovulation pain is kicking my butt right now, literally. It’s a doozy, cramping on my left that’s radiating into my unspeakables. I hope the baby desire leaves with this egg lol


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol FX that baby fever drops as your egg drops. That is usually when I have my baby fever (around O). Damn biology. Also, glad and sad you can understand the love of a good toy purge. I already have some picked out for the next purge :devil:

Shae oh are your boobs usually sore before AF? 

Winter sorry about LO being sick. Just echoing Shae to give pedialyte. Just keep him hydrated. Slowly introduce solids as he can tolerate and those solids should be bland like bananas, toast, applesauce, crackers.

AFM feeling a bit rough tonight. Just flipping exhausted. Hoping it's just PMS.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no fluek, fx it’s not the illness! Or if it is I hope you’re just fighting it off. Also “damn biology” made me smile and inside laugh — it’s so true. And i swear pheromones are totes a real thing because that’s when hubby is on me like rainbows on oil slicks. It’s like our bodies wants us to breed or something. Weird.

hahhahahah DONATE ALL THE TOYS!!!! I especially feel that way right now after stepping on one barefoot not but minutes ago.

oooh good question for shae on the sore boobs. Shae anything else out of the ordinary?

i am laying in toddler’s room at night, our new routine (I lay here until he passes out). The younger two are currently on a kick about how funny the word “poop” is, so toddler is laying here whispering words that he’s added “poop” to. He was saying “poop bed”…now he is whispering “poop house” to himself. I am trying not to laugh lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - That sickness outta nowhere could be good. Guess we'll see in a couple days.
I never knew what those sculptures were called, but I've seen them in several of my customers' houses. I can kinda see the "bump" she's talking about, but to just look at it, it doesn't seem like the woman in the front is pg. Mom's can be so quick to jumps to conclusions. lol

Flueky - Labour with Alex was 27 hours (19 unmedicated). Matthew's was 19 hours (13 without laughing gas). Based on that pattern, probably looking at 13 hours. Also, with Alex, it woke me at 5am. With Matthew, woke me at 3am. So, labour with her will start at 1am and she'll be born at 1:52pm. (Alex - 7:54am, Matthew - 9:53pm) lol
Sorry you're feeling to worn out. Hopefully a good night's sleep will help.

Winter - Thanks. My parents and all my aunts and uncles were born at home too. Just how it was in small towns in the 50's or earlier. lol
Sorry that your LO sin't feeling well. It sucks so bad when they're nothing you can do about it. Have you tried feeding him the BRAT diet for his diapers at least?

Gigs - I agree that it feels so nice to get rid of stuff and free up space in your house.
I'm low-key excited to start getting rid of old and out grown baby clothes and toys as our last gets older. As for the instapot, we have one and, honestly, I feel like we've used it only a half dozen times ever. On the other hand, we have Ninja Foodi 4-in-1 grill, air fryer, etc. and we use that at least a few times a week. Burgers, steaks, wings, chicken nuggets, BBQ chicken thighs, bacon. All so good and easy.

AFM, not too much stuff to report. I started putting all the girl clothes I have on hangers. Dunno why cuz I'll have to wash everything before it's used, but it's nice to look at it all. lol


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah I think if I feel bad tomorrow I'll take an at home test. Yes, it is really crazy how our hormones can drive us sometimes. I never understood baby fever until I was 27. So I really have sympathy for those that experience that broody feeling much earlier in life. 

Ouch, we got our first Lego (not counting mega block) set. So far it hasn't been an issue. Just more worried about youngest choking on it. The dang cheap bowling sets are annoying to me. 

I definitely lol about the "poop" fixation. My brother and I had one. It lasted into adulthood LOL. It is weird but we never thought of poop like it actually is when we said it. I know that sounds weird. "Nipple" is Vs favorite word. U suppose it's payback for all the "poop" talk lol


----------



## shaescott

I often do get PMS boob soreness, so not actually unique :( the nausea came back out of nowhere as soon as I started driving this evening, so that was weird. 

Flueks I hope it’s just PMS and nothing else :(

Gigs lol @ poop

Winter yay for girl clothes! Might as well store them neatly until you wash them lol


----------



## shaescott

10 dpo, BFN :(

Hopefully something tomorrow. My brain is back to the “you’re never pregnant, why would this month be any different” mindset.


----------



## gigglebox

don't tell my inlaws but one of the toys they bought was a construction set that came with a bunch of tiny construction cones. As soon as we left we threw them all away. The hazard of stepping on them, the dog chewing on them, or a kid choking on them just isn't worth it. Oh and by the way we missed one and hubby found it with his foot. case in point. 

pretty I remember how enormous my house felt after the baby stuff was gone! sadly I got used to it and other junk takes its place, lol....but it feels good. It's akin to taking down the Christmas tree after having it up all month; the space just feels so big suddenly.

Fluek lol on your poopoo obsession; I bet there were many a joke to be told over there than had a poop punchline. If you remember any, don't be shy, share with the class.

Ohhh the air fryer!! That's on my to-try list. Definitely with some wings and sweet tater fries. And maybe especially since I will be trying to go into hard core weight loss mode next week.........so the plan is anyway. We'll see. ut hubby and I both need to drop a lot of weight. I forgot I had the weight loss thread on here; I've gained back at least 6-7 pounds since then, and possibly more after these holidays. Good grief have I ever put on some holiday pounds this year!

SHAE WHERE'S THE TEST THIS MORNING??!!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my bad I see it now :) Aww Shae there is still time but if it doesn't happen this month, don't beat yourself up. I know you want this so much, but maybe just keep in mind that Dad isn't ready yet and maybe it wouldn't be the worst thing if it's not time quite yet? Because trust you me, if you were pregnant and he isn't happy about it, that will just totally kill your mood. 

On this other hand maybe it's time to open up a conversation about NTNP with your SO?


----------



## shaescott

The interwebs say that hcg levels are high enough for a positive 3-4 days after implantation, so hopefully all the pinching I’ve had on my right side the past 2-3 days is that and not just gas. I’ve also been quite gassy lol. Idk, trying not to be too down about it but also not get my hopes up too much.


----------



## WinterBub

Lol at the toddler poop talk. We get that here too :rofl:

Flueky- hope you're feeling better today :hugs:

Just a short post to say: woke up to some spotting :cry: so, not a done deal just yet. But this is quite similar to how my 7w mc started. So, small hope all is fine, but kind of assuming this ain't gonna end well.

ETA: sorry for the BFN, Shae. There's still time- both this month, and in general if this isn't the one :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry for BFN. 

Gigs, even if I knew your in laws, would not rat you out lol. Yeah my youngest is very skilled at finding things she shouldn't have. All of them have been skilled at that as infants/toddlers. Also, right now my brain is just drawing a blank due to lack of sleep.

Good luck on weight loss journey. I still have so much to lose but I am focusing on small goals/victories. 

Winter fx it's nothing concerning. I had sporting around 6 or 7 weeks with dd1. It was after sex but I did have a SCH that was small. It ended up resolving. I also had red bleeding with dd3 a few days before AF was due. It was a really light flow but the day prior and after I had spotting ranging from pink to rusty brown. My tests kept getting darker and here she is 13 months old.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm not feeling the best. Mostly because I only slept a broken 4 to 5 hours. I did do an at home test just to be safe and it was negative. If DH hadn't had a V, I would feel like I was pregnant. Insomnia, fatigue, headache, nausea, decreased appetite. AF due today or tomorrow and he had the all clear from his V. Probably just a virus and PMS though. I do feel some better though.


----------



## gigglebox

Glad you are feeling somewhat better Fluek, and I hope it continues! But also sorry you're still feeling icky. ugh so miserable getting that little/choppy sleep :( here's to hoping you do better tonight and feel better for new years/the weekend. 
Not looking forward to doing the weight loss stuff again but I AM looking forward to feeling awesome. I was doing so well and feeling great then let it all go. It's too easy to stop! I was doing a lot of dumbbell workouts, getting my strength up, etc. It felt great. I was playing disc golf like a champ. I'm hoping to get back there before disc golf season starts up again here.

Winter I spotted with ds1 for a couple of days, I think it was also around 7-8 weeks or so. Maybe there's some hormone surge around that time that happens. How are your symptoms?


----------



## gigglebox

I just spent the morning going back to the very start of this thread and clicking through. Funny how my hopeful a** is here hoping once again pull out failed, knowing full well that's not going to happen :haha:
Has PL, CB, or J stopped in ever? CB and I were friends on instagram but I deleted my personal account a few weeks ago. Actually thinking back that may have been what got me to start thinking about this thread again. but wow y'all we're about to hit 7 years of this thread being active!!! I have changed so much in that time, it's crazy to go back and read what was on my mind 7 years ago. I guess this is why people more diligent than me keep up with journals.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the reassurance that bleeding might be ok. Nothing to do but wait. So far, nothing else in happening. Just the original spotting, and since then nothing more. Still have mild nausea, and mild cramping (which I've had the whole time) but overall I've not had super strong symptoms at all so :shrug: Just keep reminding myself that whatever happens is what's going to happen. It's not like it can be changed, so just strapped in for the ride. 

Gigglebox- I put on 15ish lb through covid/miscarriage rollercoaster this year. Had clawed off about 7, and apparently put 4 back on since this BFP. I've not been eating total junk- I just am apparently hungry and eating too much :shy: would like to lose a decent chunk, but will see what's viable in the short/medium/long term. It's so hard to grind off each pound, and so easy to stack then on :rofl: I was really tiny when I met DH- just had an active lifestyle. I had to walk a mile to get public transport to work, had to walk and carry groceries a mile home, was doing real sport after work. That was like a different life! How much would you like to lose? And Flueky- I know you said you felt you'd toned up and gained some strength. How have you been going recently? :)

Lol at throwing away the little cones. I would have done the same- not worth the many headaches. I can see how the toys really pile up. We had one little toy box until LO turned 1. Things have already ballooned since then after a couple of birthdays and Christmases. So, I can picture that x 3 :shock:

What symptoms do you have, Flueky? I do believe that there's "extra" viruses going around this year. Lots of fun for everyone :dohh: Is your OH off work? Can you at least try for an afternoon nap? 

I know two people who have journaled for years. As in since they were teens. Seems kind of cool on the one hand, but I'd hate to look back on things I thought when I was 15 :rofl: 

LO seems somewhat improved (no vomiting since 1am), but clearly still has a stomach ache. Plays for a bit, then asks for tv and looks generally very deflated and sad. Luckily OH can be the full-time nurse today. He's much better than me (I get anxious), and they're going to do a little Lego set later.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lurking but not retaining much

Shae sorry for the bfn. Still early but also good to prepare emotionally for either outcome

winter hopefully just a bit of spotting. Hugs

Gigs lol poop and lol I refuse to look back. I was so unhappy with my ex and I feel like I was unnecessarily b*y in a lot of my posts

Fluek I hope you feel better soon

afm I’ll be getting my medication today. I’m having pains but not cramping or bleeding and I’m just done. They don’t have them at the local clinics, I have to go to the hospital to get them. Same one I had my nt scan at for A


----------



## shaescott

Selfish post, will reply later (hopefully)

Definitely considering taking a FRER because my pregmates are only sensitive to 25 miu/ml, and FRER is under 10. Idk. Would have to have a good hold first.


----------



## DobbyForever

In true kick me while I’m down, I was walking into the building and out of nowhere the water on the overhang fell on me.


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry, Dobby. It's those extra little details that are like salt in the wound, isn't it? :hugs:will you have help with A while you take the medication? Did they let you know how long it is likely to take for it to kick in? 

How many frers do you have, Shae? If you have a limited supply, I'd hold off until more like 12dpo/2 days before you'd expect AF. I know other people get crazy early BFPs, but I never have until pretty much AF is due. Applies to both successful and unsuccessful BFPs. 

Still nothing further happening here. I've had cramping all these weeks, and now I'm noticing that more. Think that's just psychological because now I'm worried about it.


----------



## shaescott

Dogs ugh your day just sucks, I’m sorry :(

Winter I hope the spotting is nothing :(

Took a FRER, negative. I only have one FRER left but I need to go to the store anyway so I can easily just buy more. Tempted to do a beta but I know that FRER is so sensitive that if it’s negative, a beta almost certainly will be too. Just gotta keep waiting, which is the most annoying part because I am impatient human.


ETA: my mom says she didn’t know her sister and friend were pregnant until they were around 6 weeks, so turns out she’s not an instant detector lol.


----------



## gigglebox

poor kiddo :( sounds like maybe he's on the mend though, so that's good! hope he's back to himself before new years.
I would ideally like to lose 30lbs but would be happy at 20lbs down I think. but more than anything I just want to *feel* good. If I'm chunky but feel awesome that's fine by me.
Your pregnancy sounds a lot like my first. I barely felt pregnant at all. It was super easy physically; emotionally was another story (he was diagnosed with a fatal issue that turned to be totally fine). but yeah I just felt so NOT pregnant that when I spotted I was crying to hubby that it was over! Well he's going to be 10 soon sooooooooooooooooooooooo....nope!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs will you get a confirmation ultrasound before they give you meds? Is that how they decided things before? Maybe I missed the details, sorry for asking if you’d rather not discuss :hugs2:

and wtf with the water?! What a random thing. I hate when stuff like that happens at such terrible times…but I guess it’d ruin a good time so maybe it’s fortunate to lump the bad luck together? Sorry I’m trying too hard for a silver lining.

shae maybe wait at least to test tomorrow, and use SMU if you test in the am. I have have a totally good explanation for why it’s better but i’ll have to type it when i’m on my lap top. But just trust me, SMU for the win! Also I’ll say again because I didn’t see a response…will you discuss NTNP with your SO?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs definitely looking forward to that SMU explanation, I thought that was just for LH.

I talked to him about NTNP a couple months ago, he basically told me not to be stupid lol, he said it’s just not a good idea where we are financially, and underneath all my emotions he knows I know that. He’s not totally wrong. Based on his reaction to whenever I say my mom said something leaning toward me being pregnant (“no she’s wrong”) I don’t think he’s ready to have that convo again just yet. I know that if I am pregnant he will 100% rise to the occasion, it’s just not something he’s ready to leave up to chance because he knows how fertile my family is.

ETA oh and gigs, Dobs did have an ultrasound, that’s how they confirmed the loss.


----------



## monroea

gigglebox said:


> Dobs will you get a confirmation ultrasound before they give you meds? Is that how they decided things before? Maybe I missed the details, sorry for asking if you’d rather not discuss :hugs2:
> 
> and wtf with the water?! What a random thing. I hate when stuff like that happens at such terrible times…but I guess it’d ruin a good time so maybe it’s fortunate to lump the bad luck together? Sorry I’m trying too hard for a silver lining.
> 
> shae maybe wait at least to test tomorrow, and use SMU if you test in the am. I have have a totally good explanation for why it’s better but i’ll have to type it when i’m on my lap top. But just trust me, SMU for the win! Also I’ll say again because I didn’t see a response…will you discuss NTNP with your SO?

I'm interested to hear why SMU works better for frer because that has definitely been the case with me this pregnancy.


----------



## shaescott

monroea said:


> I'm interested to hear why SMU works better for frer because that has definitely been the case with me this pregnancy.

Hey, when did you get your BFP??? Did I totally just miss that?


Something weird about this cycle but not necessarily in a good way… I’m always up to 98 degrees by now in my luteal phase. My highest temp so far was today at 97.88. Very weird. Does make me worry a bit about my progesterone, but it’s also a deviation from my usual pattern which does excite me. My temps are also very stable compared to usual, I normally have much greater variation day to day. Same thermometer, same environment.


----------



## DobbyForever

This is bulls*. A has f*ing covid.


----------



## WinterBub

Ohhhhh no, Dobby. I'm so sorry. I'd be worried and upset for sure. Especially with everything else you have going on. :sad2:But the stats on little kids are at least really reassuring :hugs:does he have any symptoms? Or were you just testing to check before seeing people? Hope he stays well, and this horrible week passes quickly for you, with both of you back to full health. 

Sorry for the worst week ever :sad2:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs shit I’m sorry :( poor guy, I hope he has a super mild case. Sending love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the reassurance and personal stories, Flueky and Gigglebox. Oh man, I would not cope with that kind of news- how did they get it so wrong, Gigglebox?! :nope: I'm so glad that they were wrong- just holy heck, how stressful that must've been. :hugs:

Sounds like we have similar weight loss goals. Though I'm going the wrong way right now :shock: I gained like 60lb in pregnancy #1. Don't want to put on too much if this ends up being a m/c. Also don't want to gain anywhere near 60lb if this all goes well. I'd like to stick to 30 max. I mostly need to be strict about no late night snacks.

Shae- I'd take anything different as a hopeful sign. Still early days, but fingers crossed it is a good sign. 

How are things going, Monroe?


----------



## shaescott

Winter good luck with the weight loss/lack of gain, fingers crossed the bleeding is nothing and baby is all snug as a bug in a rug in there.

I have a ton of pregmates so I tested again with one this evening lol, I felt like something was catching my eye but not enough to not call it line eye. I didn’t take a pic, though. Will take a FRER in the morning and then go out to the store and buy some more so I can take another with SMU. May dip instead of POAS so I can also dip a pregmate at the same time.


----------



## WinterBub

If you are pregnant, it will show up soon enough! Not super helpful as I wasnt expecting a BFP or testing daily- but I got stark white negative on a Thursday, then clear obvious line on the Monday (day I was expecting AF).


----------



## shaescott

This is the test I thought I was seeing a shadow on, but pretty sure I just have line eye :(

oh well, will test again in the AM.


----------



## gigglebox

Well I’m not on my lap top but I am in nightly toddler jail so I have a minute…

SMU: so you have gone to bed, have held pee for hours, and expect it to be concentrated in the am. Well your bladder is full with drinks from last night, but more importantly, the hcg from yesterday with lower levels. So basically your bladder is weaker hormones totally diluted. Once you pee and empty that bladder, the new urine that fills it has the higher concentration of hcg plus no additional fluids, and therefore has more concentrated hormones in it.

at least that’s my theory and it has always been true for me!

dobs, wtaf?! If it were me I’d probably laugh in hysteria because that’s what I do when things are just so ridiculously bad and I get hit with one more thing. Is A symptomatic? Maybe a repeat test is in order to verify if not…? Although my guess is he and you aren’t too keen on all of the testing. Anyway if he does have it I hope it’s mild and you don’t get it :hugs2:

winter i gained 60 with ds1. I was enormous!! But i was also crazy swollen at the end. I was almost unrecognizable. They kept checking me for pre-e.

i had a journal on here with ds1’s situation but looks like it was deleted. In a nutshell he had a bad nuchal screening and they thought he may have a chromosomal disorder. When all testing came back clear they told me he likely had a heart defect and would probably need surgery soon after birth. I continued seeing MFM and in third tri he was cleared of everything. My MFM dr said if he didn’t know the history of the baby, he would ask why i was there. We call him our miracle baby. We believe He is high functioning autistic but that’s about it, and has nothing to do with birth/pregnancy issues. He’s a happy healthy kid and very loved of course <3


----------



## shaescott

Okay I swear to God I see something on my FRER but it’s so dang light it’s hard to tell

Lightly tweaked to bring it out but nothing severe, I added the auto filter on the photos app.

ETA: will be going to the store and testing on FRER with SMU


----------



## shaescott

Heavily tweaked


----------



## shaescott

An appt opened up at the local lab for 7:30 am so I’m going to go have a beta drawn, worth a shot, though I know I won’t get it back for a day or two.

After drying I don’t really see the shadow line anymore on the test, so that sucks.

ETA: got to the lab and apparently the website I ordered from sends the order straight to the lab as well so they were like “just the pregnancy test?” Before I even took out the paper :rofl: that took literally less than 5 minutes so I’m like… I guess I could get some frers and some food and only a small latte from the cafe down the street to prevent dilution?


----------



## Flueky88

Shae FX for you. I see it on the tweaked ones. I will say that my true bfps got darker as time went on. I tested around 7 or 8 weeks pp and the line went away as time went on. It was very light to begin. I hope it's just a very early bfp for you.

Dobby oh no! When it rains, it f*!$ing pours. I hope he has mild symptoms recovers quickly and you don't catch it.

Winter I hope you are able to manage your goal of bot gaining as much. With my full term pregnancies, I gained around 25 to 30lbs. I only lost about 10lbs after delivery though. I was also already overweight though.

I think you are probably noticing the cramping more because you are on guard about certain symptoms. It's kind of like when you buy a new or new to you vehicle and then you notice all the same make and model as yours.

Monroe congrats! I knew that was a bfp in that thread of yours :)

Gigs CB hasn't been here in quite some time. PL was here maybe 4 to 6 months ago and just kinda faded out. I think last thing from here she was waiting to get a new pup or maybe puppies. J stopped by probably 9 months to 1 year ago (I might be totally off). I cannot remember her last update. 

Oh man reading some old journals are the worst. I realized what a selfish brat I was as a teenager. I'm sure if I read my posts from bnb from the beginning I'd see how much I've grown/changed.


AFM AF arrived. Anyone else use a menstrual cup? Trying one for the first time and so far I like it.

I'm feeling mostly better. Just a little nasal congestion buy feel fine otherwise. Slept good last night, thankfully.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yeah the fact that I can’t really see it anymore worries me because I’ve heard real lines shouldn’t fade. Although it was definitely a squinter in the first place so it’s possible I wasn’t looking close enough. Who knows? Will retest around 9:30 (it’s 8:15 now), that’s a 4 hour hold. 

I’ve tried a menstrual cup. I unfortunately couldn’t get it to seal properly so I had to wear a liner, the one time I didn’t it actually leaked :cry: I think it may be because I have weaker muscles down there, it’s too loosey goosey :rofl:

Also I re-read my original WTT journal and was like NOPE and started a new one, I was acting like a naive dreamer child. I’ve definitely grown up a lot since then. I’m still somewhat childish in a lot of ways, but wow I am way more mature than I was then. Yay for personal growth? Or just growing up in general?


----------



## monroea

Shae, I got a verrrry faint line on a frer the evening of 12/26. It dried with still a very faint line so I continued to test in the morning. By 1:00 pm on 12/27 I had a strong enough line to call it a bfp. I got a beta count and it was 12.1. I go back this afternoon to get another blood draw. 

I feel like I see a faint line on your frer. That's how mine started. I was questioning if it was really there or not and it has slowly gotten darker, but still not very dark so I'm a little concerned. 

I can't wait to see your next few tests!


----------



## WinterBub

First: :rofl: at "toddler jail"

We're lucky that LO is pretty good about going to sleep, so I don't have to sit with him. I did when he had a cold recently, and when I went to leave after a couple of nights he said "no, mama", and pointed to the chair in his room. He's like "sit your butt down, lady, we have a new routine" :rofl: luckily he accepted when I said I was going to go, he had his stuffy and blanky etc. He's generally pretty easy going.

Your SMU theory makes perfect sense to me!

You might be right, Flueky. I'm just on edge and waiting for the other shoe to drop. Not crying, not stressed... Just on guard and waiting for bad news. I will be that way before the scan, and probably before the genetic blood work comes back if the scan goes well. I regret not having more kids when I was younger. Certainly seems my age is the issue.

Is there a point where you'd take a toddler to the Dr for food poisoning/stomach virus? Hasn't thrown up in a while, but keeps having the diaper issue and it's pretty grim. Just wondering how likely they would be to give an antibiotic in case it is bacteria related.

I have never tried a cup, but have seen rave review of period undies. I've thought about trying those.

Pretty- enjoy those other and all the baby prep! If this is likely your last pregnancy, just enjoy all the things!!! ❤️ Have you guys talked names again?

Shae- I can see a line on one of the tweaked ones. I guess if the line is real, the beta should show it! Good luck :hugs:

Monroe- good luck!! I hope this is it for you. :hugs:fingers crossed your beta shows the perfect number.

Dobby- been thinking of you, and really hope you're doing ok. You've taken a lot of hits in a short period of time, and it just sucks. At least a new year is just ahead... 2021 what a sh*t one for me too. Best to leave it in the dust! Take care of yourself, and I hope both you and A are feeling ok. :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

9:30 test was a bummer :(

not seeing nearly as much of a shadow as my 5:30 am, if anything at all :(

Also I’d like to know why the FRER control line is so close to the middle compared to usual :(


----------



## WinterBub

I've had the line be off center before- the test line will be the same distance from the control line. (Aka both off center). Also- do you break the tests open? I've done that before, and then you can hold it up to the light and see through it.


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’ve done it in the past, but I’m pretty sure it’s frowned upon. I use my phone flashlight to see it better in general, but not to look through it. 

My appt is at 1:30 pm, I’m going to take a “sad because I don’t have a BFP” nap until I have to leave. 

Pretty sure my blood test will be negative considering this SMU result :(


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, I saw it on your first picture but not so much on the second one. Hope it’s still just early…but if it’s not meant to be yet, you just have to trust in God’s timing :hugs2:

fluek please keep me posted on how the cup works out. I do want to try the period panties but keep forgetting they exist. I feel like you’d still need a tampon or something on heavier days; I can’t imagine they’d hold enough. Also what happens if you have to change panties if you are at work? So many questions!

I would strongly advise against breaking open tests. If you backlight them they’ll always have a line show because the test line is a different translucency.

crazy me is thinking about testing this month just to get it out of my system :haha: i mean we’ve bd’d every day this week through my fertile window but the odds are so slim. He’s got the pull out thing mastered.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh nm I went to check my stash and I have no stash :( this is probably my sign to just let it go!


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, that's interesting! I've done that quite a bit :rofl: admittedly never seen anything on them. When I've been pregnant, it has always been a clear line once the test picks it up at all :shrug:

I have the same questions about the undies. Just have seen rave reviews! If you went to work: maybe start out with something else, and then just toss and use the undies for the rest of the day? It is mostly the cost that has held me back, but that's stupid as paying for stuff monthly adds up too. Anyway... 

Booooo for strong pull out game :rofl: my suggestion to Shae recently was to buy some super racy lingerie. I figure that's more playful than deceptive, no? :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

I don’t think any amount of sexy clothing will stop him from pulling out lol! I like the thought though…but any lingerie I get is really for me, not him. He says lingerie looks better on the floor :haha: we have no problems getting his engine to rev…it’s getting it to misfire lmao


----------



## Flueky88

Shae if it is an early bfp then it's possible for possible for a positive blood test. I was thinking levels are higher in blood than urine. Enjoy your nap :)

Sorry the cup didn't work out for you. It might be a good idea to see a pelvic floor PT before pregnancy if you have issues now. Pregnancy puts a lot of stress on those muscles. Both physically and hormones effect things as well. 


Winter I use a general rule of if they are unable to tolerate fluids for over 6 hours or if they are showing signs of dehydration like not peeing. Keeping them hydrated is most important. It is most likely viral and best just to let it take it's course. I took an anti-diarrhea pill once so I could finish my shift. OMG my stomach hurt so bad. The pain was much worse than having diarrhea.. I think it's better for the body to just naturally get rid of the virus. 

Gigs I saw an ad for period panties but I just don't care much for how a pad feels. I was thinking the ad mentioned on very heavy days to use a pad or tampon. I also don't recall how long you can wear. Yikes I can just imagine the embarrassment changing period panties at work. I know AF is natural and normal but I can't help but feel weird about others knowing I'm on AF. 

Also, I say go ahead and test lol.


----------



## shaescott

I have period panties. They definitely cannot be used alone on heavy days, nor would I use them alone if I was anything more than spotting. Less than 4 hours into my shift I needed a tampon because I was leaking out the sides, and I don’t have heavy periods. Since then I wear them as backup with a tampon.


----------



## shaescott

Also, one thing I’m thinking about my tests today.
My FMU was super concentrated, nearly orange. My SMU was bright yellow, so not super diluted but not nearly as concentrated. Maybe that affected it? Idk, I hope that’s all it is. I’ll try a FRER again tomorrow morning.

ETA: I’m also not having that sharp pinching on my right side anymore. I hope that was implantation and baby just needs a good 2 days to build up hcg in my body.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs your analogies crack me up

Flueky can’t say ive used a cup. I’m a weirdo. I like pads.

Shae I see what you mean. I had two days of squinters before my bfp so you never know could just be early 

Monroe hoping you get good news with the next beta

afm doc said I should bleed within 24 hours of taking the pills. I just put them in 20m ago and I’m already feeling the cramps. Bittersweet. I’m still in shock I think from everything this week. A is being extremely difficult today, I realized I don’t have any adult Tylenol, and my pad stash is pretty light but at this point I’m not comfortable putting A in the car. Might ask my friend to bring me some but knowing me I won’t


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m pretty hopeful with A that it’s not going to hit his lungs. I have an appointment with his doctor this afternoon. I’m definitely going to get it. He’s all up in my business all day. This morning he licked the seasoning off my food and I still ate it because I’m not trying to waste food/cook more food. I’m not really worried because I had my booster but I do worry about how it will interact with the fever/bleeding/drugs today. Oh well


----------



## shaescott

Just got out of midwife appt. It was pretty basic, I already took a pregnancy test today which I’m calling negative for the time being so they didn’t do one, I have no STI risk, no concerning symptoms, I had a pap a year ago, etc so all they did was get all my history, do a quick breast exam, and a quick pelvic exam because I have a cystocele (which she thought was fine based on exam of the tissue). 

Dobs this week has been such a whirlwind of crap for you, I’m so sorry. Prayers that A has super mild symptoms and that if you get it, you have super mild symptoms too. I also hope your cramps are effective for doing their job but not unbearable, no need to make this worse for you. Sending love <3


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, I still think you should have an eval from a pelvic floor PT. There might be some things to strengthen your muscles/tissues. Better to take care of it before things get worse.

Dobby what about Walmart pickup? I think some Walgreens might be able to do the same or you could call in advance and you go to a pick up spot or maybe drive thru?


----------



## WinterBub

Good luck, Dobby. Sorry for your loss, and for the covid cherry on top :-( I hope everything goes smoothly for you on both fronts. :hugs:

Well, that's super disappointing to hear about the underwear. Yeah, I'm not changing underwear outside the house and then carrying the others around with me. I thought they were meant to be good for like 8 hrs?!

Lol at "misfire" :rofl: sounds like a challenge to me! :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

Oh yes, I was going to suggest grocery delivery too. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Thank you all. I’ll spare the details, but things have progressed as they should. Once I get the all clear for A to go back to school, I’ll drive her down to Monterey to say until we meet again.

I’m good. My boss and BFF offered to drop anything I need off, but according to insta hyper independence is a result of childhood trauma so I just did a Whole Foods curbside. Made sure to wear two masks and not get anywhere close to her. Kaiser said I can do a meal delivery service but it’s like $7/meal. And I’d rather just get $7 of frozen burritos and call it a day

Shae I’m glad the cy.... forgot how to spell it is benign and a non issue. I’m sorry about the bfn. When will you get the beta results?


----------



## monroea

Thanks for your well wishes! 
Today's update...
12 dpo - beta count 12.1
14 dpo - beta count 25.9


----------



## gigglebox

Monroe you doubled in 48 hrs, that’s good, right? It’s been ages since I had a hcg draw, and it was with a m/c and my numbers decreased :/ but as far as I know that looks good for as early as you are :thumbup:

shae when will you get bloods back? I though kaiser’s in house lab was supposed to be somewhat quick, right?

dobs biggest hugs and I hope everything goes as smooth as it can. I’d be doing that too, unless I am miserable I don’t call in reinforcements. I’ve just never been comfortable with asking for help.

as for me…I’m crazy and I bought tests. Apparently I am desperate and like to waste money. I just rationalized that you never know when you or someone you know may need one :haha:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs <3 :hugs:

Gigs never bad to have some tests on hand :shrug:

Monroe looks like it’s doubling as it should be! Congrats! Fx’d it keeps doubling like it is now!

I don’t have Kaiser, doesn’t exist around here, I used Quest Diagnostics lab. When I ordered the lab it said results in 1-2 days. Hopefully that just means 1 lol.


----------



## shaescott

I stand corrected. Beta came back. Less than 3.
:(


----------



## shaescott

I started crying and poor SO was stuck trying to comfort me over something that went the way he wanted it to. So yeah.


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Shae I am sorry to read this update. I know that must be a tough spot for SO. Maybe you should have a serious talk about the direction of your relationship. I found a post awhile back when I was trying to catch up and you were venting about things not progressing in your relationship. He says he wants to have a baby and do it in the right order but what about him proposing? Is he any closer to that now than he was? I know things have been crazy…I haven’t been around so if there’s a story here I don’t know it. And I apologize if I’m asking hard questions…


----------



## gigglebox

Also let me say that I’m sorry for the negative bloodwork :hugs: I know hard hard it can be to want something so badly and yet it’s out of your hands.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, sorry for blood results

Dobby:hugs:

Monroe great betas!

Gigs hehe yes! It's kinda hard to not have a few hpts at least


----------



## DobbyForever

Monroe I echo gigs that’s great that it doubled! Will they keep monitoring or no more because you doubled?

Gigs hahaha I mean this is true. And with tech these days if you need to offload them I’m sure someone out there can use a free hpt haha

Shae sending big hugs. I’m sorry. At least you’re being super transparent with him and he still accepts and loves and supports you even if he’s on the wtt train.

I’m echoing Gigs a lot LOL but I was about to say this is cycle number what you’ve been upset about no pregnancy? So he does know. I fully support the wtt because I want you to have what I didn’t, but boy needs to propose. What’s the hold up at this point? My brother is about to propose to his LTgf one he’s out of law school. He already started the catholic classes to get approval to marry at her church. So boo needs to get it in gear. It’s cute he wants the perfect ring and perfect scenario and I do hope he gives you that, but sooner rather than later.

AFM I’m holding up. A is isolated until 1/6 so I get a whole two days off. I also don’t know how that will work logistically with my plans. I feel at peace but I think it’s more at repressed emotions


----------



## monroea

I'm not sure what the plan is now. I have to wait for the doctor to call me and say how she wants to move forward. I think she wanted two betas before she made a game plan.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs totes understandable, because essentially you are grieving. I’m sure you’ll have times of being fine with it and maybe waves of sorrow (or maybe not), but I am glad things are moving and you can put it behind you. What was the father’s response to all of this? I still never did find out how this all went down…I just saw it was The Boy — was the the one that looks good on paper but not long term relationship material? I can’t remember, it’s been awhile…

Y’all my boobs are hurting like crazy. They feel like they’re bruised when touched. That must have been one heck of an ovulation, so painful all like a huge hormone spike or something. I actually nearly cried in the store on Tuesday thinking about how badly I wanted to be pregnant again. It was absurd. I don’t have nearly as strong feelings about it now but I am surely having residual effects from the hormone surge, good golly.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs this year we did take a big step by moving in together, so that’s progress I think. We’re talking about getting a joint bank account. So that’s something. He was very nice about me being emotional about it, even though he didn’t want me to be pregnant. He understands how I feel so he’s supportive when I get upset about it. 

Dobs this is only cycle number 2 that I’ve cried to him about not being pregnant, and last time was more single tear/feeling very down. This time is worse because I actually had a legit chance. I know I’m not 100% out because my mom’s beta was negative at 11dpo but I just feel like I’m not at this point. Idk. We’ll see what tomorrow’s test brings. 

Sorry to hear you have to quarantine but hopefully it’s a nice break?


----------



## shaescott

Tried to talk to him again about getting married and he flipped his shit and kept yelling at me after I was crying so that went well

ETA: he says I have to trust him that it’s coming, so not like he’s saying he doesn’t want it. But he acted ridiculous and it was unacceptable. I tried to prevent it getting worse halfway through the argument by going to take a bath and he was like “fine run from your problems” so I stayed and it just resulted in even more arguing and getting shit on. So yeah. Lovely.


----------



## gigglebox

oh shae I didn't realize y'all were living together! Tell me about your place! Has there been any more talk of marriage? Hopefully he also just wants to really surprise you and get you when you aren't expecting it. I know my husband later told me any time someone told him he needed to pull the trigger on proposal, he put it off because he didn't want it to seem like it was someone else's idea. also he's super defiant by nature so when someone tells him to do something, he wants to do the opposite lol

and YES, it could very well still be early. What does less than 3 mean anyway? Could it be 2? because that is still significant! What is this less than 3 nonsense?!


----------



## gigglebox

oh no shae!!! I'm so sorry!! please half ignore my last message. But goodness, you have been with him for nearly a decade....sheesh....


----------



## DobbyForever

Monroe good plan. Hope things continue to go smoothly 

Shae big hugs. I’m sorry. I was going to go back and eta don’t talk to him about it but I got crampy then took a nap. If I’ve learned anything from my decades of failure, it’s don’t bring up the when are you gonna propose convo. I just know you two have talked pretty deeply about your goals, and I know before moving in there was a conversation about him not being able to afford the ring he felt you deserved. Wasn’t sure if that was still the issue. Big big hugs. Hopefully he’ll cool down soon. It also feels like it’s been so much longer than two cycles. No sense of time over here. Not a fan of the run from your problem comment though. If you’re at an unhealthy level of communication, that’s a very mature thing to do. Exit the conversation, do something to regulate yourself, then come back. Hugs hugs hugs

gigs oh man it’s a long story. TLDR flew too close to the sun. He’s the good on paper but commitment issues. Last we talked he said he doesn’t need updates and I said cool you can opt out emotionally but just to be clear financially is non negotiable and he said yeah that’s right. So being the petty a** I am, since he said no updates then I’m not giving him one. If and when he ever texts to ask about her, I’ll tell him.


----------



## DobbyForever

And I love A but this is far from from relaxing. I can’t see family. I can’t take him to the park or zoo or anywhere. He’s miserable but still high energy. I was really looking forward to my 2.5 weeks where he was at school and I could finally clean the house and relax and rejuvenate. We don’t have any breaks from now until spring break. I want to cry. I’m so exhausted. I also just want to be able to bury my baby by the ocean and I can’t take A when I do that. I just really hope things turn around soon. I don’t think I can take one more hit


----------



## gigglebox

New year dobs, does that mean your PTO renews? Maybe planning some time off is in order.
HA I would 100% do the same thing, he asked for no updates so none shall he receive. How much do you want to bet once he finds out, he come crawling back for more down the road? I'm placing my bet now. 

I hope you get some much needed rest soon. Maybe just lots of chill downtime, movies, naps on the couch, etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

He might. But I also think as much fun as I am that he knows I’d both keep his baby and hold him for child support is probably a good reason to delete my number. I’m over him though.

def planning a lot of couch time I just feel bad for A

I have tons of days. But we have a sub shortage right now. My coworker had surgery at 6am on her wrist and had to come in to work because no subs. My teammate took my class out the other week when I had my appointment because I couldn’t get a sub. I also have the kids doing a play and presentations the week we get back. But at some point I am going to talk to my boss about taking some time off.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs we moved into a little apartment super close to my new job at a hospital. We do have a roommate to bring down rent costs, it’s a 2 bedroom, he’s SO’s friend since middle school. I do hope that many when our one year lease is up it can be just us (especially if I’m pregnant, he isn’t a fan of kids) but we’ll see what happens. We’re on the 3rd floor of a 3 level apartment building in a large complex. We have a sliding glass door and a little balcony. Not a great view, but I can see if there’s snow on my car from my living room :rofl: we moved in at the end of August. 

Less than 3 could mean 2, yes. Some labs do less than 2 as their threshold and quantify above that, I guess this lab uses 3 as the threshold. Results literally just said < 3.

Dobs I’m sorry :( this whole week has been a shitshow for you. I hope you’re able to keep A’s high energy appeased and that the quarantine period goes by quickly.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae :hugs: sorry you don't deserve to be spoken to like that.

Dobby I hope you can get some time off soon. I'm so sorry you are going through all of this


----------



## shaescott

An hcg doubling simulator shows that if my hcg was 1 on implantation day (the hcg level varies person to person) and I implanted on 9dpo I’d still only have an hcg of 2 on 11dpo (today). I really hope that’s the case.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Holy. So many posts in only 2 days. -.-

Dobby - A little tardy to the party over here, but I'm sorry to hear about A getting Covid.
Hopefully he's doing ok, minus the not liking being cooped for the next week or so. And sorry it means you'll have to wait to bury your baby. Sending you lots of love and health and peaceful vibes. I also whole heartedly agree with not telling TB anything unless he specifically reaches out to you.

shae - Sorry that this wasn't your cycle and that SO was being a real dick. Does he tend to calm down quickly after fights or are things gonna be tense for a few days?

Monroe - Congrats! Those numbers look great. When you said your Dr wants 2 betas, does that mean 2 more after the 2 you've already done or are these 2 enough for her?

Gigs - It's so true about taking down the XMas tree. I just took mine down last night and it's so much nicer to have that space back. lol
Sorry about the boob pain and broodiness. Will low-key keep my FX for a legit oops for you.

Winter - No name talk yet. Or talk about when to have the name talk. lol. SO's aunt and cousin were asking on XMas day, I think trying to get some sort of committal answer, but we won't be telling anyone IRL (except probably our moms) until she's here.
Hope you're doing ok and that baby is nice and sticky. :)

AFM, one more day of work until I get another long (3 day) weekend. Just got word that the kids won't be going back to school til January 5th (knock on wood), so I won't have Monday completely to myself, but at least Alex needs a lot less supervision. As much as I'd like to have a chill day, I'll probably end up using the day to organize and/or deep clean some places. We'll see.
Definitely been feeling some flutters and even a solid mass that keeps me from bending over properly. lol. She seems to like to hang out on my right side. Otherwise, just kinda trucking along and currently looking forward to seeing the official scan report from my MW on the 10th.
Covid case numbers have really been spiking recently in the Greater Toronto Area. Nov 24th was 591 cases, Dec 1st was 780, and today was 13,807. :/ They've put a bunch of restrictions back in place, none of which affect me too much, unless they last into spring. All venues are only allowed to operate at 50% capacity or 1000 people, whichever is lower. Doesn't really bode well for my Avril concert, but we shall see.


----------



## shaescott

GUYS


untweaked, visible in person without squinting

I guess my hcg yesterday morning was actually like 2 when they said < 3


----------



## shaescott

Tweaks for funsies


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I definitely see that and your chart is nice and high still. It does look a bit triphasic to me. FX. I probably wouldn't tell SO yet as there is something about men and faint lines lol


----------



## shaescott

I crawled back into bed and said “soooo your sperm aren’t weak” (I had previously told him if I didn’t get pregnant this cycle it was probably his sperm not living long enough, he did not take me calling them weak as the lighthearted jest it was meant to be lol). He responded “yay… okay… oh shit” :rofl: I showed him the line and he was like “isn’t there supposed to be two lines?” And I was like “yes, it’s right there” and he was like “I see a shadow I guess” but he’s still assuming I’m right. Digi was negative but not at all surprised.


----------



## gigglebox

OMG SHE ARE YOU SERIOUS?!!! Walk us through your emotions!! I knew there was a line on your first test!! Did you drink a lot of water the following day? I had the with ds2, a line, then less of a line, then they started picking up again. Enormous congrats!!

and yes update on SO is something I also need. Remember you’re excited but he’s probably freaking out. Just remind him a baby wouldn’t be here for about 9 months (we know it’s 8 but he doesn’t have to know), I mean that’s almost a whole year to prepare, right? ;) 

pretty yay for reclaiming your space! I won’t really start taking things down until tomorrow. I’ll probably leave the outdoor lights up for a few weeks. I love seasonal decor. I need more winter stuff…


----------



## shaescott

Gigs honestly I’m just scared I’m going to have a chemical or a miscarriage at this point. I want to be excited but I also don’t want to make a potential loss worse emotionally. I’m going to feel better when I get a better line and positive blood test + digi, but for the next few days I feel like I’m gonna be waiting for the other pin to drop. Just trying to trust God and his plans. 

SO was calmed down this morning so he reacted pretty well considering. He asked me to send him the link to that ring I liked :haha: I told him to give it a few days to see if my hcg rises, he’s wanting to start wedding planning ASAP because he’s super traditional.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Haha. His slow realization and reaction sounds like something my SO would do. Well, tentative congrats and I'll keep everything crossed for you. :)


----------



## WinterBub

When is the Avril concert? Hopefully it will be back to low cases by then. :hugs:what was it like locally with covid in May this year? It was all super low here, then. Just hoping everything will be in a good place when you're due. 

Giggle- I never commented on your story with your son. I'm so glad that you were cleared before he was born, and could have him knowing all was fine :hugs:jeepers... I'm sure that was incredibly stressful- especially with the first baby when everything is all totally new. So glad he is loved and perfect ❤️ 

Dobby- I also wouldn't give an update until asked. Thinking of you, and hope you're feeling ok. :hugs:How is A doing? Has he had any symptoms? We called the nurse line about LO yesterday, and interestingly, they suggested a covid test for him. he has no cough or respiratory symptoms. Just the stomach issues. We did an at home test and it was negative. Interesting though that stomach issues alone could be considered a covid symptom. 

Shae- sorry about the argument, and congrats on your latest test! Fingers crossed all goes well and this is it for you! :) your age and everything is in your favor re: having a straightforward pregnancy and healthy baby. :)

AFM- feeling numb and hopeless again. Wish I'd lied about my LMP date so that I could have had my scan earlier than 7/8 weeks! :rofl: I only have mild nausea- I had it quite bad with LO and my two recent losses. So :shrug: what that means. I guess the fact I had it with a MMC doesn't make it super reassuring. Still, seems weird either way. Less than a week to the scan. [-o&lt;


----------



## gigglebox

Winter I think at this point testing is everyone's go-to, regardless of symptoms. How is your little guy doing now? I hope he's on the mend.

Shae haha I have to laugh about how long you've been waiting for everything and then now how accelerated everything potentially will be. Regardless of WHEN, I can't wait to see what ring and dress you end up with! Is the ring that moissonite one you shared some time ago? Or has your taste changed?

And when is your next test?
eta: what does your test look like now that's it's dried?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - The concert is May 17th. I can't find an average number of cases per day for last May, but it seems May 29th had 1,057 and the 30th at 1,033. And correction, that 13,000+ wasn't for the Greater Toronto Area, it's for the whole province, but still.


----------



## gigglebox

winter every pregnancy is totally different. I had bad nausea with the second and last kid, but none at all with ds1. I'm sorry you're in the waiting limbo! I feel like all will be fine though <3


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter omicron doesn’t attack the respiratory as hard as delta does. It’s a much more mild variant. It’s main symptoms are headaches, sore throat, and nausea. So most people assume they don’t have covid just a cold. I’ll also say A’s pedi was not shocked everyone’s home antigen tests came back negative but his pcr was positive. She said the antigen tests aren’t all that accurate and that it’s common to see false negatives lately so they are telling people with symptoms or exposure to go get a pcr. Even now, we’re testing negative on the at home test when we both clearly have it. Hopefully he doesn’t have it though and it’s just a stomach bug.


Pretty can’t wait to hear her name and the story behind it. Hope things settle down by the concert. I bet the uptick is just from people gathering at holidays.


Shae I definitely see that and it looks darker than the last squinter. I would have personally waited to tell him with the way frer are lately though. You said you bought two betas? When are you thinking of doing the second beta? I’d ask when you’re testing again but I’m assuming smu lol

re the ring link he should have it either way. But as momma bear outsider, I am concerned at how we went from screaming match saying really mean things to let’s start wedding plan in 12 hours. I do second gigs though I’m excited to see you go through the wedding planning and pregnancy so do share all the fun bridal details. I assumed same ring but gigs does make a good point, is that still the one?


----------



## shaescott

Winter hugs re: waiting for the scan. I hope baby is okay in there. 

Gigs it’s the pear halo moissanite ring, not sure which one you guys remember. It’s the same one from the past few years I believe. 
I was going to wait until tomorrow to take another test because yesterday SMU didn’t work for me. Though my POAS addiction makes me want to do another lol. It’s still visible dry, no darker though. 

Dobs I told him that it’s super light so it’s still a maybe so don’t panic yet. We’ll see. I’m cautiously optimistic, I’m not 100% sure until I get a darker test. I’ve never had this on a FRER before, just super squinters that were probably line eye. 
I’m not thrilled with the fight either but at least he apologized, so there’s that.


----------



## DobbyForever

For sure. And like you said it wasn’t like a I don’t want to marry you/you two are clearly building your foundation for that step so it’s not 0 to 60 just 30 to 60. Well don’t cave with smu with a frer at least. Your fmu does seem to do better. Fxed


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I'm glad he apologized. Yes definitely wait til at least tomorrow morning to test. I know progression is much better with every other day but I had trouble not testing daily lol

Also, totally called his non believing the faint line lol. DH did that to me with dd3. He even suggested it was a faulty test :dohh:

Winter my 2nd pregnancy, I only threw up 2x and it was while brushing my teeth coupled with having a lot of anxiety over some big presentations I had to give.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh winter on the symptom train interestingly enough all of my pregnancies where I was miserable had complications. I was only miserable with A for one week. Threw up twice (once at implant and once when I skipped dinner and breakfast). Other than that I didn’t have symptoms. I felt amazing his whole pregnancy.


----------



## shaescott

I was bad and took another FRER, maybe a squinter but nothing like this morning’s. I’m chalking it up to diluted urine, because it was fairly light and it wasn’t SMU but rather ThirdMU. I’ll just stick to FMU from now on. Gotta go buy more FRERs now, oops :blush:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae well hopefully it’s just a ruins concentration issue. And I’m for sure not here to judge. You know my motto. A frer 3 pack is less than I spend at Starbucks in a day, less than a month subscription to Hulu :rofl: I don’t even want to think about how much I spent in hpts with this one. Golly I tested every day with frer and cb early from 7dpo to 27dpo and some days more than once


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yeah it’s not that bad, if I don’t have enough to spare for some extra tests we have a whole nother issue. 

SO is already starting to go into protective dad mode. Looking into what I shouldn’t eat, offering to make me lunches for work so I don’t go so long without eating because it’s bad for the baby, etc. I really hope it’s legit because as scared as he is, I think he’d be a little disappointed if it wasn’t real. He’s aware that it’s not 100% yet but wants to make sure we start doing everything right, right away, just in case. I’m also scared for myself, like what if I start spotting on schedule tomorrow or my next FMU test isn’t at least the same if not darker? Stressful. I just want to sleep until tomorrow morning to skip the waiting part. Unfortunately I have work tomorrow and I need to wash my scrubs, so I can’t just sleep the day away.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww that’s super cute. I mean maybe one way or the other he’ll realize he wants to move forward? If he’s duper traditional, so you think he just felt like oh we have to live together x many whatevers before proposal? Or maybe there’s a specific date he had in mind. If you have it handy, I’d love to see the ring again cuz I remember it being pretty just not exactly what it looks like


----------



## gigglebox

hmm well if it doesn't stick, maybe this will get him into ttc mode? 
haha I'm terrible shae, when ttc I often test at LEAST twice a day. But also I have wally cheapies so it doesn't feel as bad. Last pregnancy they worked better for me than frer. I was looking back at my test photos and they progressed nicely. On frer, I had exactly as you did, a squinter at 8dop, blank at 9dpo, then another faint on 10dpo and they finally started to get darker from the next day on. That line is currently playing in the tub soooooo..............

I have to poke fun at you for not wanting to get excited and then getting a ticker going :haha: girl I say soak it all up while you can. losses suck regardless, you might as well enjoy the ride instead of dreading it all.


----------



## WinterBub

Thanks for the pregnancy symptom feedback! I don't know- this is quite the rollercoaster. Obviously really hopeful for good news, but can't shake the feeling of impending doom. Would be lovely to feel great for the whole pregnancy- that sounds so enjoyable! :shrug: Time will tell, just hate the waiting. I feel you on wanting to sleep the day away, Shae! 

My outside theory is that your OH might have been dragging his feet on the proposal etc because he knows you have baby fever. Obviously, once you guys got married I think it would be clear that you would want to get to baby making right away. So, him dragging his feet a bit now is maybe less about not taking the next step, and more about not wanting to rush it all. Ifykwim. Hopefully you'll get a clear, dark bfp in the next day or two and that will be that. :hugs: so you guys will really get married right away if you're pregnant? 

That's really interesting about the pcr, Dobby. And that's a real bummer that the at home tests are basically garbage then! There's money down the drain. He's still pretty bad. Did a telemed as he hasn't eaten anything (well, kept anything down) in days at this point. He is drinking, so they're not concerned. Also no fever, so she felt that was a strike against anything bacterial. It is just that this seems we beyond a run of the mill stomach bug- quite brutal symptoms and this is now day 5. They did float the idea of appendicitis, but we pressed on his stomach and it seemed ok. He obviously found it uncomfortable all over- appendicitis would apparently be really painful on the lower right ("they jump off the table when I press" said the Dr). What a nightmare. :sad2: OH is less worried, so will see how the next day goes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol gigs I was like should I point out the ticker :rofl:? I love you Shae

just to be a bit of DA here, you know the frer indent situation is bad lately. And if your beta was a 2 yesterday, then realistically those lines aren’t reliable because your hcg is under the threshold. I know I had squinter the two mornings up to my bfp with all my pregnancies but my early betas had me at 50 by 2 days later, so realistically my squinter were around over that 6.7 and my bfps were at a bhcg of 20-25. And given how bad the shadows/indents have been with your beta coming back <3, I don’t want to be Debbie downer but I think it’s premature to call it a bfp/loss. Regardless though, I know if it doesn’t turn into a solid unmistakeable bfp or af comes how much that will hurt. So I do really hope it does


----------



## WinterBub

"That line is currently playing in the tub" :rofl:

Also, I clearly can't see your signatures/tickers on my tablet. Boo!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh winter yeah appendicitis is scary. Hopefully not that. It’s so hard when they’re sick. :(. Especially now when they’re trying to keep everybody out of the clinics as much

and I wouldn’t say the antigen is useless cuz I’ve seen it work for people but yeah she was like no if you have symptoms of exposure and it’s neg you should get a pcr test. I think even the White House said the same I was reading it yesterday


----------



## gigglebox

Winter that explains why you don't have tickers yourself, if you can't see them! I love tickers. They're just fun. There I said it.

I wish all the old threads weren't deleted :( I know why they were but I would have gone back to find my old testing thread with ds1. I had one day where I took at test and a beta within like an hour of each other to compare. But gosh I have NO clue what it was now, that seemed like ages ago! 

Thanks re-sharing your tests Dobs, looks like you also had the test line fade and come back as I did last time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tickers at fun. Idk when I’m going to take hers down. Probably not anytime soon, not really ready to let her go just yet. That’s so odd about not being able to see them :(. Can you see the rest of people’s signatures at least?

so the old threads do exist. They’re harder to find on your phone. But if you go to that forum section and then use the search function, you should still be able to find them. If not, you can hop on a computer and manually go through the pages. If I want A’s old gender stuff, I go to the gender prediction forum and then enter a keyword and/or search by user then be sure to leave the search this forum only on. Idk why it only works that way vs searching any other way

re tests there’s a glare on the 8dpo but from
8dpo to 9dpo it got darker. I couldn’t see either really in person until days later. I wouldn’t have tested again if I wasn’t crazy bloated and had cramping. Had so many false indent lines lately


----------



## shaescott

I literally was thinking about the ticker as I wrote that I didn’t want to get too excited :rofl: I don’t but also I do. I really hope it’s not an indent considering it’s darker than yesterday. I honestly didn’t even think about the chance of it being a nasty evap/indent. I saw someone do an experiment with hcg I literally was thinking about the ticker and I wrote that I didn’t want to get too excited :rofl: I don’t but also I do. I really hope it’s not an indent considering it’s darker than yesterday. I saw someone do an experiment with hcg from IVF trigger shots and diluted it and the lowest they did was 5miu and it was a light but still obvious pink line, darker than my line. So I think the 6.5 or whatever miu they say isn’t quite accurate.


----------



## gigglebox

Well I, for one, still believe your eggo is preggo and looking forward to more tests. Also let’s see this ring!

dobs biggest hugs to you. You do you and will receive no judgement here for keeping your ticker. 

Oh thanks for the tip on the forums. I’ll have to look on my pc. The phone is a bear to navigate


----------



## shaescott

this was the ring I asked for


----------



## tdog

:hi: ladies can I join this thread please :)

@shaescott that ring is amazing :) xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome tdog! The more, the merrier.

shar love the ring esp the little heart swirl underneath

yeah sorry you all know me thrice bitten twice shy. Really hoping I’m just guarded and wrong, you said af is due tomorrow?

Gigs the reason I’m wary is I’ve gotten all sorts of crazy lines lately with wondfo, cb early, and frer. Honestly in person/in pics I couldn’t tell apart my squinters from indents. One of those is my squinter and one is my indent. ETA would help if I didn’t upload the same photo lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I guess A wanted to sneak his picture in there too :rofl: spassy a** phone lol


----------



## tdog

@DobbyForever I do see them lines and I get what you mean I'll upload mine from last week af got me tho 3 days ago :shrug: tbh it's been a weird period only 3 days been clots aswell (sorry tmi) but not mass of clots like normally and my periods always last 5-7 days so strange:shrug: here's the frer I got last week, and love the photo of little man he a stunning little lad :) xx


----------



## WinterBub

Fingers crossed you get something darker tomorrow, Shae. When would you be expecting AF? And I agree- that's a beautiful ring. 

A is a beautiful little boy, Dobby! ❤️ his hair is so beautiful. (Is it wrong to be jealous of a child's hair?) :rofl: i hope the little guy is feeling better. Stupid covid. 

Welcome, tdog! Sorry about your recent CP.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww ty ladies. I love his face but I feel biased LOL. He’s doing well. He was jumping on my bed all morning. Told him it was time to get dressed, and he’d put his head on the shirt then bounce away and roll around laughing. Went on for five minutes before my arms got tired of playing along lol. He did cry at nap time again asking to go to my parents, but other than being sad he’s doing well. So just super relieved

def see that line sorry about the weird period :(. Are you trying this cycle? We need a bio! Give us the tea. Who is tdog? What is her story?


----------



## tdog

DobbyForever said:


> Awww ty ladies. I love his face but I feel biased LOL. He’s doing well. He was jumping on my bed all morning. Told him it was time to get dressed, and he’d put his head on the shirt then bounce away and roll around laughing. Went on for five minutes before my arms got tired of playing along lol. He did cry at nap time again asking to go to my parents, but other than being sad he’s doing well. So just super relieved
> 
> def see that line sorry about the weird period :(. Are you trying this cycle? We need a bio! Give us the tea. Who is tdog? What is her story?

I'm Tina I'm 34 have 6 children ages are 17 girl 10 boy 7 boy 6 boy 2 girl and a 10 month old boy, when I was 15 I got told I had pcos th8nk I'm doing OK for that :haha: think the docs may have got slightly wrong:shrug:


We aren't trying tbh we had a opppsie moment I came if injection as my periods were period with it and tbh p'ing me off :shrug: I now have the implant in but I get so so paranoid tbh I have brought cheapies just to double check :rofl: I would love another little girl but your not guaranteed that :cry: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Tdog you’ve been on here for awhile haven’t you? I feel like we’ve crossed paths before. Well I guess we’re traveling in the same boat — done with kids but not really :haha:

Dobs which test is which? And holy smokes A has become quite the handsome fellow!!! I also have a little hair envy! And my goodness doesn’t look a thing like dad, got all his momma’s good looks. Glad he is doing well! Hope you enjoy a low key New Year.

shaeee i LOVE that ring!!! It’s beautiful! You know I used to be meh on pear cut but now i love it. Ok so now dress? :D


----------



## gigglebox

Getting ready for in-laws gathering so see y’all next year and enjoy your night!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes if one of those was an indent, that’s one nasty indent. I really hope and pray that I have a darker line tomorrow. AF is due on the 2nd, but I always start spotting 13dpo, so tomorrow I should start spotting if I’m not pregnant. My cervix is not at all high which does concern me but I’ve heard some people say it takes a while for it to actually rise in early pregnancy, so who knows.


----------



## tdog

gigglebox said:


> Tdog you’ve been on here for awhile haven’t you? I feel like we’ve crossed paths before. Well I guess we’re traveling in the same boat — done with kids but not really :haha:
> 
> Dobs which test is which? And holy smokes A has become quite the handsome fellow!!! I also have a little hair envy! And my goodness doesn’t look a thing like dad, got all his momma’s good looks. Glad he is doing well! Hope you enjoy a low key New Year.
> 
> shaeee i LOVE that ring!!! It’s beautiful! You know I used to be meh on pear cut but now i love it. Ok so now dress? :D

I've been on here since 2013 :shrug: on and off lmao its strange seeing names/people that were on when trying for 3rd :blush: in my heart it's eanting/not wanting another and in my head is going erm no don't be stupid :haha: xx

Right ladies question this question is I should no I'm old enough and had 6 children sort of one but her goes, cd 3 today and my period is near enough finished already (normally 5-7 day cycle) but just now I'm having these sharp stabbing/pulling pains right in my right ovary is this normal? I've just never noticed it before tbh xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo tdog interesting I feel you. Can’t say I know much about the efficacy of the implant. I’m too squirmish to think about it lol. Always better to have the cheapies around just in case

Gigs lol whichever one had the dots was the squinter. The other AF came right on cue. Didn’t do a beta but I had one done at CD 6 and it was 0. I don’t think it was a cp though. My bleed was way too light to be a cp and my temp had been trending down the three days prior to AF.

You’re so sweet! He’s really looking more and more like me. Got the best bits of us both really. 

HF with the in laws!

Shae was gonna ask if you had checked your cervix. Not that I know. I’m assuming high and closed is the goal? FXed the spotting stays away tomorrow

full disclosure I want it to be a bfp I’m just a little touchy about calling it a loss without a confirmed line *trigger warning*

Spoiler
because my daughter is literally in the fridge because I can’t get a hold of anybody in the ob department due to the holiday to drop her off for group cremation abd I refuse to just flush her down then toilet like she’s trash. I want to bury her but idk if I have the strength to and I can’t for another week
. So I’m just a bit over sensitive about the label at the moment. Praying that you either get your bfp tomorrow or SO has an epiphany and proposes anyway and you’re that much closer to ttc. You are going to be a fantastic mom. You have so much love to give.


----------



## DobbyForever

I get off stabbing pains and I chalk it up to having pcos. I’ve been scanned, had bloodwork, urine worked, swabbed... everything every time except one time I did actually have an ovarian cyst. Just to be that person, did you test again after the weird period?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs understandable. Without a clearer line I’m not sure I would call it a loss. A questionable cp at best. 

Speaking of which, I just tested again with urine that didn’t seem too diluted and it was negative. So maybe this morning’s was a nasty indent after all. Idk. I’ll test again tomorrow morning. Feeling pretty down about it. I didn’t realize indents could be that bad.


----------



## tdog

@DobbyForever I haven't tested yet tbh I'm abit blah about it my heads mushed about it :haha: I will prob test in morn, see they told me I had pcos, every little niggle I panic about:shrug: I'm I'm very panicky person tho lol xx

@shaescott I had a really bad indent line last week before this weird period started then hardly nothing on any other, sorry to be the downer :( but I'm crossing everything it's a true bfp and the line is nice and strong in morn xx


----------



## shaescott

@tdog I’m sorry to hear about the indent turned weird period. That’s awful. The weird period does make me suspicious though. I echo Dobs, I’d take a test.

After I got that negative this afternoon, I told SO and he was like “well, I’m still gonna propose sooner rather than later. This whole thing was a wake up call, it smacked it to the top of my priority list.” So if I’m not pregnant, at least there’s that.

I talked to my mom about the negative this evening. The convo went like this, M for mom and S for Shae:

M: “Of course it was negative, it wasn’t FMU.
S: “idk I waited until it was decently concentrated”
M: “Not nearly the same thing.”
S: “Does that mean I should stop drinking this wine?”
M: “Yes.”
S: “I feel like I’m probably just not pregnant, what does your psychic-ness say”
M: “Tremulous, like the first whisper of dawn. It feels like the universe is holding its breath.”
S: “English for those who don’t live in abstract thought?”
M: “It still feels potential. Not certain, but not a no. Probably because the divisions happening right now are crucial. You’re in the all or nothing stage.”
S: “If I’m in a stage at all, I might just be waiting for my corpus luteum to finish breaking down.”
M: “I mean, would you want to know if it was a miscarriage versus a period?”
S: “Kinda, yeah. Because if it was a miscarriage I know [SO’s] sperm work.”
M: “So, my intuition says you are pregnant, and the only question is whether it will take. I have a very peaceful feeling that all will be as it should be.”

Not really sure what I’m supposed to do with that but I stopped drinking my wine (after finishing the 3/4 finished glass I’d already been having to have a pity party). I guess I’ll test again in the morning. I worry she’s unintentionally giving me false hope, like what if she’s wrong and no conception took place at all?

Trying to rest in the knowledge that what happens will be for the good, even if it doesn’t feel like it.
“And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him, who have been called according to his purpose.”
‭‭Romans‬ ‭8:28‬


----------



## shaescott

Just found out from my sister that both her and my mom think I’m pregnant but are concerned it’s non-viable. So that’s great. Very encouraging to hear. :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Shae, with all do respect, your kin are not pregnancy tests, and that psychic reading sounded pretty vague to me. The facts are your test was faint, and in the morning you’ll know more. But if this whole situation happened so the universe could kick SO into gear, it sounds like you have a huge silver lining here! I just wouldn’t put too much stock into other people guessing at your fertility. I mean if she thinks you have a non-viable pregnancy, why tell you to stop drinking? To me that’s kind of playing both sides of things. But I’m not trying to bad mouth your family here…

your Mom sounds like a very interesting character. I think I’d just be ticked off if I turned to my Mom for guidance and she responded in riddles, lmao! 

anyway I hope you were able to enjoy New Years regardless, though I know this is weighing on your mind. I look forward to your next test :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Tdog yay for proving the doctors wrong! Do you think the pcos was a misdiagnosis or do you still have it? Could that explain the pinching you are describing? 

i saw you believe you had a c/p this past month, maybe the reason for your weird period?

With these crazy frer indents I am still left wondering if our last slip up was am indent or a faint line. I always factored in my symptoms which is why I though cp, but who even knows. I mean dang dobby that was a pretty obvious line and similar to what i saw on mine back in feb.


----------



## tdog

gigglebox said:


> Tdog yay for proving the doctors wrong! Do you think the pcos was a misdiagnosis or do you still have it? Could that explain the pinching you are describing?
> 
> i saw you believe you had a c/p this past month, maybe the reason for your weird period?
> 
> With these crazy frer indents I am still left wondering if our last slip up was am indent or a faint line. I always factored in my symptoms which is why I though cp, but who even knows. I mean dang dobby that was a pretty obvious line and similar to what i saw on mine back in feb.

Tbh I think it was a misdiagnosis I'm no doc but I've had no further tests done at all all I remember was I had a scan so p taken and that's when she said :shrug: yea I'm thinking chemical as you said that will explain the weird period after I done that frer that what I thought was a faint line could have been indent, o done a cheapie qell a couple cheapies :haha: they all had faint lines on aswell so I don't no, I no frer have the awful indent line but I didn't think they were very noticeable like some of us woman have been getting in my head surely they are not that bad I no bad enough ‍:shrug: xx

This was my strip test after the frer


----------



## shaescott

Test this morning was a squinter, so I guess I either got a nasty indent or a CP.

lol my mom was an English major before medical school so she loves to word things like that. It does get a bit annoying when you just want a straight answer.


----------



## tdog

shaescott said:


> Test this morning was a squinter, so I guess I either got a nasty indent or a CP.
> 
> lol my mom was an English major before medical school so she loves to word things like that. It does get a bit annoying when you just want a straight answer.

So sorry my love it's heartbreaking when does that :hugs: I noticed your twmp has dipped aswell :cry: xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Honestly, don't really have too much to contribute to these recent posts, but I will wish everyone a Happy New Year. May 2022 be full of health, happiness, sticky beans, and adorable babies.

shae - Glad that SO has come around really quickly. Not a fan of pear shaped stones, but the ring is really pretty regardless. Hope your next test is super positive.

tdog - Welcome! Sorry about your CP. Are you and your SO gonna actively try after this?

Dobby - I feel you on what you said in your spoiler. I dunno how to do a spoiler, so I'll just say I still feel kinda bad for where my MMC ended up. But anyway, I hope things get resolved ASAP, that you and A are well, and that your isolation passes quickly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Happy New Year! I feel so disingenuous saying that right now, but I do hope everyone had a good NYE/NY plans. And of course that 2022 brings health, happiness, and dreams come true.

Tdog I feel you but pcos has a spectrum. I’ve never had my hormone levels tested, I was diagnosed based on my symptoms and ultrasound. I thought it was off because I was told everything was healthy, but I had pcos. But now that I know more, I saw my right ovary at my last scan and went daaaaaaaaamn that’s a s* ton of follicles, I see why they say pcos. I do have other symptoms: I get a few randomly long chin/lip hairs, my periods are much more painful than average/when I first got them I’d get so sick I couldn’t go to school, and after I gained weight my periods became very irregular. 70% of pcos is just irregular periods. Most women don’t have the more severe hormonal imbalance stuff and/or infertility. I was very regular in my early 20s when I was 20-40lbs lighter, and the closer I am to that weight or if I’m on and off bcp then I’m regular. I also do much better in general on the combo pill. My mood is bette, my weight is better, my complexion, my period flow/cramping... that’s another indicator. I’ve had six pregnancies, 1 baby. I count myself very lucky to be what I call regularly irregular. I’d say only two of my pregnancies were affected by cysts/pcos, my first two. I had a uterine cyst and an ovarian cyst. Other than that, it doesn’t really muck up my life at all. I thought I was misdiagnosed as well at first, but I def have it lol. Maybe ask you doctor to really justify why they diagnosed it or do the bloodwork?

Gigs I mean frer was so much more reliable back in the day. I don’t think I had my usual implantation cramps, and my period was light and I didn’t have any clots or pain. It does make it super hard. I spent so much extra money on tests over this indent situation. But I do believe in intuition and if I’m recalling I do remember it sounded like a cp.

Pretty thanks :hugs: don’t feel bad. My BFF was like if you need me to come over and do it, I’ll mask up let’s go say the word. I think I’m just a little off center. I’ll feel bad no matter what I do, so I’ve circled back to asking the hospital to group cremate her.

Shae :hugs:. I’m sorry that the tests weren’t a bfp morning. In general, my rule is that if a squinter isn’t a line by the 2-3rd day then it’s an indent. Especially with the beta results and temp dip coming on schedule. I have to second Gigs. Intuition isn’t a pregnancy test or bloodwork. Could conception have happened? Of course. We’ll never know. Either way, it’s not an indicator of SO’s sperm quality or your egg quality. What I do know is that you’re hurting and you wanted this, and I’m sorry it hasn’t happened. I do believe things happen at the right time or for a reason, and it sounds like this was the kick in the pants for SO to realize it’s time to take the next step in your relationship. And that next step means you are that much closer to actively ttc. 

My ex-fiancé (number 2 :rofl:), and I were very much in (toxic) love. And I still remember how amazing the visit was when we were mid bd and he asked me to stop taking bc because he wanted to make a baby with me. And how great the rest of that visit was and his next visit (he was Canadian long story lol) was because there is nothing hotter than when you love someone and want to be a mom and they’re telling you how much they want to make a baby with you. It’s like top three sex I’ve had :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: but thank goodness I had no idea how it worked. I still thought you just had sex and turned up pregnant :rofl: long story short, I know you want it now but it will come and when it does it will be beautiful. This cycle was not for nothing, it’s put you so much closer to ttc with SO. Don’t know if any of that was as comforting as I hoped it to be. I’m more of a let me make you some tea and hold you while you vent kind of comforter.


----------



## WinterBub

Happy New Year! 

Welcome tdog! Love that you have such a big family ❤️ I would love to have the same, but think we met too late/got started too late. I love their names, too- Heidi has always been on my girl name list. I've known three in my life, and they've all been ridiculously lovely people. Do you want to have another? Would your OH be on board? 

I saw a fertility Dr after my last loss just to see if they had any insights. I definitely have pcos- but he seemed to suggest there's a pretty big range of how that impacts fertility. :shrug: it also seems like he thinks weight plays a big part into how it all turns out. Who knows. I know so many people who have been diagnosed with PCOS. I kind of think it is one of those things that a) they don't fully understand and b) may or may not even be meaningful! Our grandmothers would never have had any idea if they had it! Glad to see it hasn't impacted you growing your family :)

So sorry about your loss, Dobby. I hope that you get to say goodbye in a beautiful way, that reflects how wanted and loved she was. ❤️

I'm sorry your test isn't what you wanted, Shae. :hugs: I'm going to give it to you straight: I think you should take a big step back from all the fertility tracking, early testing etc. It seems to just be a bit of a source of torture for you. To want something so bad, but not be able to have it is hard... And it seems like all your fertility knowledge is just making it harder for you. If you're pregnant, you're going to find out. The beta and everything has just created this huge rollercoaster. :sad2: I hope that your OH does propose and you can get excited about wedding planning. I'd love for you to get the baby you yearn for first, but if you have the right man- enjoy him and starting a life together, the baby will come. Basically, i would say stop the charting, and not test again unless your period doesn't show up. It just seems to be causing heartbreak, relationship issues etc for no gain. :hugs:you know so much about your body, and your fertility. That will come in handy when you guys do ttc, but I would really suggest a break until you're closer to that point. Start up again a few months before y'all want to try. :hugs:i know covid has messed a lot of things up: but go out, travel, be young until the time comes when you're both on board for a baby. i hope he proposes, and you will be a huge step closer to that point. :hugs:

Nothing too exciting going on here! LO could finally eat a little bit of food last night, which was a relief. Not so worried about the appendix any more. The whole thing is still weird and mysterious. Have never had or seen a tummy virus come on after a week. :shrug: Hoping he will be much improved today (still sleeping). My OH was a grump, so we didn't do anything special for NYE. He's mad that I said I don't want to fool around until after my scan. I am worried I'll get the stomach bug and not be able to go :dohh: I can be really logical and clever, and then I can be very panicky and worried. I'm the panicky and worried (and illogical) version of myself right now. 

Did anyone actually do anything for New Year's? I've never had a good time trying to go out for it :rofl: OH and I did have a lovely one when we were dating. He had been to see his family for Christmas, and we hadn't seen each other for a couple of weeks- so we met up at a bnb to have a little trip away. We were chatting all night and didn't even realize that midnight had come and gone :cloud9: ahhh to be young and in love!


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter not to be cringe but your words really hit this morning. :hugs: and solid words of wisdom.

Awww yay glad he was able to eat something! Hopefully he’s feeling even better today. Ah yes the no sex grouchiness. At least the scan is just a few days out. BJs? And I don’t mean for the pizza and pizookies ;)

omg that’s so cute! I had a bottle of porteguese wine my coworker got me (not in one sitting, I drank it across the whole day) and binged season two part 1 of Yashahime. I have had a fictional character crush on Sesshomaru since I was a little girl :rofl: then I cried for a while because wine and it’s the first time since implantation that I could drink without excruciating pain. Then I made a depressing collage and set it Carrie Underwood’s “See You Again” and sent it to my two best friends. Went to bed at NY NY. Got woken up from 12-1 from fireworks. The street ones don’t bother my dog anymore, but the big ones down at the lake still do. Ate a whole block of brie. No big plans cuz we’re technically in isolation still.


----------



## tdog

@PrettyInInk42 we were not trying at all tbh I came of injection because it messed with my body basically I was a psycho on it :rofl: we had a opps moment but I went for the implant, my first 2 babies I was on bc one was the injection and one was implant actually but so paranoid about catching again on any bc. Xx

@DobbyForever what you said about pcos pretty much sums up what's been in my head, I was never actually told about if it would affect fertility, I think I need to speak with doc about more insite to it, I mean it's been nearly 20 years she had diagnosed it, she never actually showed me any scan photos or anything but the pain in my right ovary is so much the same as what you said xx

@WinterBub in a nut shell yes I would have another but SO has a aneurysm so he not wanting any more at all, he on edge all the time of weather its his last day with us or not :cry: I'm on edge of weather I'm going to find him or worse one of the kids will find him, awww thanks Heidi is a little diva for sure little attitude aswell but this is the 2 babies Heidi and quinn :) xx
We have discussed maybe having another and just ntnp if happens happens sort of thing, I mean with him being diagnosed with this aorta aneurysm we barely dtd tbh xx


----------



## shaescott

Winter I can’t stop charting because we were using NFP/FAM to prevent. Not that it went well this cycle :rofl: I think we’ll be having a series of talks over the next few weeks/months about NTNP tbh. If we decide to NTNP, I may relax about the charting and just take OPKs so I know around when I’m ovulating, rather than full temp tracking. When I told him it was negative, he was mostly relieved, but he admitted part of him was disappointed. When he thought I was pregnant he was clearly scared but more scared of screwing up the kid than anything, he was full protective dad mode. Super cute. He also was very supportive of me and my emotions. He made dinner, did my laundry, held me while I cried. Silver lining that he wants to hurry up and propose now even though I’m not pregnant. 

I know my family is not the same as a pregnancy test lol. Honestly though, I think with my family fertility there’s a very high chance that I did conceive and have a CP. I can’t be sure, which makes it almost harder to mourn what could’ve been, because I don’t know if there was any actual life to mourn, however tiny. With all the weird symptoms I’ve had lately (getting car sick, super gassy, frequent urination, etc), I lean towards a CP, but I’ll never ever know for sure.


----------



## Flueky88

Hi tdog! I remember you. Lovely pic of your family. I'm so sorry about your DHs aneurysm and how he's coping

Winter awww yes they can get so grumpy without sex. Postpartum is so hard because they till want "it" but you are exhausted and recovering from childbirth. I'm glad LO was able to eat some food and hope you don't catch it. 4 days until the scan right?

Dobby well I do hope you have a happy, healthy, dreams come true 2022.

Shae I'm sorry about temp drop. It's hard when you want something so bad. I hope that 2022 brings you an engagement and maybe even ttc by end of this year.

Whatever occurred this cycle, it sounds like it is going to help speed up the timeliness of your relationship "milestones". 

Happy new year everyone. I hope that 2022 is a happy and healthy year for all of you and your family.

Dh and I shot off some fireworks around 630 so the girls could watch them. Dh had to work in the morning but we managed to stay up until midnight and had a glass of bubbly as we watched NY show. It's a bit of a tradition for us. When I've been pregnant NYE, I've drank sparkling grape juice lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I feel like he’d be ntnp and you’ll still track. Once you know you can, it’s hard not to. But I do agree with Winter. Does overall seem to cause a lot of unhealthy (but understandable) obsession that pours into the relationship. I’m glad SO can ride the wave with you though, and that something good has come from this.


----------



## DobbyForever

Tdog I’m so sorry about his diagnosis. That is such a heavy weight for you all to carry day by day. Hopefully he had plenty of time with you all still. Your LOs sound precociously amazing. Love it 

Fluek that’s a lovely tradition! Bummer he had to work but glad it didn’t stop the fun. Bet the girls loved the show


----------



## tdog

@Flueky88 I remember you aswell :hi: honestly these past few month have hit me hard my mental health declined I mean drastically declined :cry: I had everyone else's problems on my shoulders I mean quinn has kidney stones but I don't no what the hell they want to do about them :shrug: they not causing him jip he still a happy chappy but none the less I worry about them xx


----------



## tdog

DobbyForever said:


> Tdog I’m so sorry about his diagnosis. That is such a heavy weight for you all to carry day by day. Hopefully he had plenty of time with you all still. Your LOs sound precociously amazing. Love it
> 
> Fluek that’s a lovely tradition! Bummer he had to work but glad it didn’t stop the fun. Bet the girls loved the show

We haven't mentioned anything to the kids Beth isn't his she nos about it as she is 17 but she is the same as me a worrier, asks daily how he is. The others I don't th8nk they would really understand the 10 year old maybe but not of that makes sense lol xx


----------



## WinterBub

Big hug, Dobby :hugs:Wish things could've all gone differently. I kind of like that there's a big group of us who knew about her, and that she was important ❤️ Are you naming her? Not sure if that is helpful or unhelpful after a loss. 

I'm sorry about your OH's diagnosis, Tdog. I just googled it, and hope he has a minor case. I'm sure that's a very heavy burden for you to carry :hugs:i agree- I wouldn't tell any of the younger kids. Even at 10, I don't think they can understand or rationalize it. As hard as I'm sure it is for you, it is a gift to save them that worry. It's hard getting older, isnt it? All these big life issues suddenly seem to come up. 

Either way, Shae- id say to stop with the tracking. Either NTNP (which is him basically agreeing to have a baby) or telling him it's his responsibility to pull out and just leaving it at that. It just seems like there are so many downsides for you in knowing so much, and having that build up your hopes. I hope he proposes, and that you will enjoy planning that next step together. 

Flueky- your NYE sounds lovely ❤️ time spent with the person you love. I'll aim to do the same with a glass of bubbly next NYE. Yep, scan appt is on Wednesday. Just a few more days to wait. 

I get his grumpiness... But at the same time, he's a big boy and in general I think we do ok in that department... :rofl: so, I'd never say it to him this way... But surely he can take care of himself for a week?! (Now to make sure he never sees this page. :ninja:)


----------



## DobbyForever

Tdog, For sure. It’s so hard to understand that concept at 10. I teach 5th grade, and I can’t imagine any of my students trying to be 10 while trying to navigate that. Hugs. Any time you need to vent, we’re here. That’s sweet that Beth checks in every day. I’m sure it’s hard, but wow speaks so much to how much she loves you both. Sorry if I missed it, but I’m assuming if she’s checking in that means she already out young adulting?

Winter, she was named. Less her but more I always knew what I wanted to name my daughter. Just worked out that they both would be A names. Aria Rose. It’s hard because there’s a part of me that hopes that I’ll find someone and she’ll come back to me, and it would hurt too much to use the name again if I say it’s her name. So for right now I’m just calling her Setsuna. Which is just because she’s my favorite in Yashahime but I just googled the meaning and it’s very appropriate. Means a moment, a split second in time. Which is how long I got to be her mother. Some people say it can also mean sorrow. Or moon, and my name is related to the moon as well. So I’m going with that for now. I am glad people knew and loved her. When I look at her, and I try not often, I do sense she’s at peace. I have to believe my dad found her and is taking care of her. It’s just hard because she’s still here and I just want to cradle her and hold her but I can’t. This holiday is really making it hard. I wish someone would get back to me. I’m about to just walk into the ER tomorrow if I don’t here from anybody.

lol winter just leave a box of tissues and some lotion and a tube sock out for the lols jk jk jk but yeah he’ll be fine. I actually tell guys I’m sleeping with they’re not allowed to diy the days leading up to seeing me :rofl: I can always tell who listens :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Winter my concern with not tracking is that my cycles are not regular since getting my IUD out. I will not know when to expect my period, because I won’t know when I ovulated. From previous experience, that results in thinking I might be pregnant as soon as it’s like CD32, and it definitely is not good for my mental health. At least with tracking I know when to expect my period. At minimum I would need to do OPKs so I know when I ovulated.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs: that’s a lovely name.


----------



## WinterBub

Beautiful name, Dobby. Perfect fit with that meaning ❤️


----------



## tdog

@WinterBub I hate being a adult sometimes it's so hard trying to keep myself a float atm is just so tuff xx

@DobbyForever very long story but please bare with me... when I was pregnant with Heidi the week after we told the kids the gender was the 23rd Feb 2019 (ill never forget) we had my step-son over who is also 17 now so same age as Beth, so when they were both 14 we use to leave them in living playing PlayStation never thought anything of anything as you do, the week after that I got a call from Beth's school she had accused him (step-son) of sexual assault, we had the police round the social where here I was shitting myself being 18/19 weeks pregnant aswell my emotions where everywhere, anyway fast forward a month it pit a real strain on paul and I to the point he moved out for a while, she wanted a lie detector test done to probe she wasn't lying now I no they are so unreliable but I paid for someone to come out, I went for a breather while they spoke to her about how they tests worked and such, them came to me and said she admitted she lied about it all I was deverstated gutted angry everything, at this point her dad had cut all contact with her (what a dick) hasn't spoke to her for 3 years now, so she had got in touch with my mam (her nana) and asked if she could move there for a bit so she has been there this whole time, I was gutted but she said she done it so the boys and Heidi didn't lose there dad she wanted him here, again my heart was shattered I was 8n the middle I was torn but she is still there now :cry: now with everything going on my heads in a whirl of is it my fault did I do something wrong I can't help feeling its my fault as a mother I really can't shake this feeling :cry: xx

Thank you for sticking with me this long xx


----------



## tdog

tdog said:


> @WinterBub I hate being a adult sometimes it's so hard trying to keep myself a float atm is just so tuff xx
> 
> @DobbyForever very long story but please bare with me... when I was pregnant with Heidi the week after we told the kids the gender was the 23rd Feb 2019 (ill never forget) we had my step-son over who is also 17 now so same age as Beth, so when they were both 14 we use to leave them in living playing PlayStation never thought anything of anything as you do, the week after that I got a call from Beth's school she had accused him (step-son) of sexual assault, we had the police round the social where here I was shitting myself being 18/19 weeks pregnant aswell my emotions where everywhere, anyway fast forward a month it pit a real strain on paul and I to the point he moved out for a while, she wanted a lie detector test done to probe she wasn't lying now I no they are so unreliable but I paid for someone to come out, I went for a breather while they spoke to her about how they tests worked and such, them came to me and said she admitted she lied about it all I was deverstated gutted angry everything, at this point her dad had cut all contact with her (what a dick) hasn't spoke to her for 3 years now, so she had got in touch with my mam (her nana) and asked if she could move there for a bit so she has been there this whole time, I was gutted but she said she done it so the boys and Heidi didn't lose there dad she wanted him here, again my heart was shattered I was 8n the middle I was torn but she is still there now :cry: now with everything going on my heads in a whirl of is it my fault did I do something wrong I can't help feeling its my fault as a mother I really can't shake this feeling :cry: xx
> 
> Thank you for sticking with me this long xx


I realise there's prob some spelling mistakes but while writing that I had a few tears xx


----------



## gigglebox

GOOD NESS there's a lot to catch up on!

Shae, so sorry things happened like they did. I know you wish you knew whether it was "real" or not, but realize that your emotions are real, and there is nothing wrong with feeling sorrow for what could have been. I am really happy to read about your SO's reaction. You've waited a long time, and I hope he sticks to his word about proposing "sooner rather than later". 

Dobs biggest hugs to you. I think the name is totally fitting and if it were me I'd reserve your name of choice for when you can use it on a regular basis. It is tricky though...I know it's not at all the same but I'm set on a girl's name and refrained on using it for the dog "just in case". It's one of those situations where I feel like I'd need it if I used it already, but since I didn't use it I'll never need it, haha. 

tdog wow that is a really horrid situation. I'm really sorry for all of it, but I do hope all those little kiddos -- the ones not causing problems, heh -- are bringing a lot of light into your life!

I'll write more later but just writing that we officially got rid of all our baby stuff this weekend, including a little girl's outfit I'd be hanging onto since I was pg w/ ds2 (before I knew it was a boy).


----------



## tdog

@gigglebox thanks love yes I was in a awful situation yes tbh it's still a knife through the atmosphere kind of situation but like I've told paul she is mine she is part of me she is the babies sister and there's nothing no1 can change, yes she asks how he is on a regular basis yes she has done wrong but paul is so what's the word.... set on his ways that's it, he didn't tell me to choose him or her he didn't tell me she had to go she done the grown up thing at that age yes and moved with my mam, yes I see her everyday and coming home I cry everytime knowing a apart of me isn't here with me I no she's safe and I certainly no she well looked after it just hurts alot, I've bottled all this in ladies honest I fell like I'm walking on egg shells, I love paul I really really do but he don't get that my daughter is part of me what she had done I felt responsible for :cry: xx

Sorry I'm just letting it all out I've had a drink aswell so to make matters worse lol xx


----------



## gigglebox

I’m so sorry Tdog, seems like that wound would heal with time. Did she ever say why she lied?

also your cheapie test def had a line on it so I can see why you think cp. why all the birth control if it doesn’t work though?


----------



## DobbyForever

Tdog thank you for opening up. Please feel free to vent whenever you need to. You are definitely caught between a rock and a hard place. Maybe one day you’ll get answers from her, but it says so much about your heart that you’re still trying to be there and support her as her mom. My cousin did something similar where she made accusations of her father then repeatedly throughout the years went back and forth about it being true or that she was lying. She seems to have found her peace now, fifteen years later, but it’s hard to not know what their motivations were or how to help them. Sorry for the delay. Been a difficult day.

I never mentioned it before but I feel you on birth control. My first pregnancy, I was on bcp dutifully but I did take an antibiotic. My second, I thought I was safe as it was CD 20+ and the guy was being pushy about sex/no condom, and this was back when I didn’t have the backbone to say gtfo out my house. The third, the condom broke and I ovulated before I could take plan b because I was on a road trip. The copper iud really hurt me and messed up my cycles once I took it out. Depo shot totally effed up my cycles and dried up my already struggling milk supply. So I just don’t have faith in anything at this point. Current bc method is abstinence.

im sorry if I missed anybody else. Stress migraine going to bed <3


----------



## DobbyForever

And ty all re the name. I was the series was more popular. I’d like to get something to hold when I miss her. 

gigs btw ten years late over here but your dog is super cute, I love her little face. And yeah exactly even though all of my pets growing up had the same name (became a running joke) I prefer to retire a name once it’s been used now. How are you feeling giving up the last of the baby stuff?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I have a buddy that creates glass art using cremains of people or pets. It sounds kind of weird but it’s actually really beautiful. He makes a lot of glass beads (akin to pandora), earrings, other jewelry, worry “stones”, and marbles. I burried my dog’s ashes but had some hair and he made me a beautiful ring from it. I wear it sometimes when I’m thinking about him (the dog, not the friend lol). Maybe you could do something like that to have a little rememberance piece? If you want his insta let me know.

I am OK with the baby gear being gone, especially the annoying high chair…but I am a bit sad I never got to use the outfit. It felt like losing something, or admitting defeat.


----------



## tdog

@gigglebox tbh I have no idea we were thinking pullout method but no he has no self control :blush: so I don't no :shrug: xx

@DobbyForever to me it's been 3 years this Feb and still raw or course I'll support her as her mom, she did say that she was jealous but not of what Paul and I think because we were having a little girl :shrug: xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - There's nothing wrong with using a different name for a baby that you won't get to raise. You have visions of calling a certain name down for dinner or being referred to as "____'s mom" and that's totally fine. My mom has admitted that if I had been born with down syndrome (cuz she was 37 and didn't do any genetic testing), my name would have been April Love. That's quite different than my actual name and I totally don't blame her. Just do what feels right. I call my loss Junebug cuz that was the name of the thread I was a part of on here when I lost it.

shae - Sorry that this wasn't it for you. But there's still lots of time and now we're all anxiously awaiting to hear how SO is going to propose. As I said before, I would imagine it's so much easier to plan a wedding when you're not worried about BFing and nap times and diaper blow outs. You're working in your chosen field, you have a partner, and you're already living together. That's debatably half the battle. Just gotta get married and start popping out kids. Your time will come soon. 1000%

tdog - That's a crazy story. I would ask if there's any chance that she'll move back in, but like you said, your DH is set in his ways and Beth is almost an adult, so I guess there's no point. Sorry that you're in between a rock and a hard place. And so sorry about Quinn's kidney stone and DH's aneurysm. I can't even imagine. :(

Re: New Years. We didn't get up to much. Our plans for the last several years have been to have SO's cousin come over (cuz her BDay is the 31st), get some food, and watch a movie or something. So, that's what we did. Alex actually made it to midnight, so we lit some sparklers outside and could actually see some fireworks from our back window. Matthew went to bed at 10 and slept through it all. lol

AFM, passed out from 10-11 in our bed with Alex and SO last night, woke up, got comfy on the couch to watch SNL, and passed out again 4:13am. Went back up stairs to try and sleep more, tossed and turned for over an hour, and then gave up. So, I'm getting started on some laundry. Spent some of yesterday cleaning and organizing stuff in the kitchen. Gonna finish that up today. Also gonna have a belated Turkey dinner with my mom now that all the holiday craziness is over. Otherwise, just kinda bumping along. 

Sorry if this is salt in the wounds, but here I am at exactly 20 weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Your bump is coming along nicely Pink!


----------



## DobbyForever

Tdog, that is tough. Maybe you two could do some counseling together? If not, she probably needs to see and talk to someone herself. I will say that my stepdad wanted to pay for gender selection as he had two boys already. My mom said no, and they had twin boys. I will say that my life would have been substantially different if they had a girl, and in a very negative way. So to some extent, I can understand the jealousy bit of it. Hugs. She is just about an adult though, so you’re definitely doing your best. Hugs hugs hugs. 

Pretty I love that NY tradition! Honestly I think NY is just about being with people you love and reflecting on the year. Doesn’t have to be some big spectacle. 

Gorgeous bump! No salt. I do have a sore spot, but as sad as I am I do love celebrating every life. Plus I spent yesterday looking at my bump pics with A and already cried that out. Congratulations on officially hitting 20! Such a big milestone. I think you already mentioned the rooming situation/upcoming baby shower, but any other urges to buy things/nest kicking in? Hella random but I love the color of the wall lol 

RE spectacle NY. I will say that I dated a guy. I had a horrible first date with Mr. Gropey at the Exploritorium in SF. I paid so much for parking, and it was NYE so I decided to stay in the city. I was texting the other guy that I was in the city and a bit sad to be alone, so this guy drives up to SF and pays for my lunch that he didn’t even eat with me even though I went true Dobs style balls to the wall. Then we walked along Fisherman’s Wharf just talking and laughing. He totally put up with me and my big old 4th of July hat and scarf and gloves. Then he took me to an Off the Grid food truck event for dinner and let me get all the food and drinks I wanted. There was music and we danced and danced. Then he said he knew the best place to watch fireworks that usually just locals know, so we got there and it was so much nicer than watching on the packed pier. And he just held me. Naturally I made out with him lol. And then my trauma kicked in and I felt like I didn’t deserve him so I dated the jerk who threw me into a wall followed by A’s dad instead. But yeah that’s def my fav NYE story that or the one time I stayed up watching Nickelodeon as a kid :rofl: the sad thing s that I have so much trauma from that time that I blocked most of it out. I don’t even remember his name. Couldn’t Facebook stalk him if I wanted. Which I do :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

awww such a bummer Dobs! Ugh if only we knew the things we know now, amirite? But we never know the big picture; all you went through led you to A :hugs2:

shae I've been looking all over the pregnancy test forum (because I have a problem) and holy moly there are a LOAD of bad FRER tests with light lines :( I've also seen a bunch on the countdown to pregnancy site (which if y'all aren't familiar with it, is a huge test gallery). Just makes me all the more leery of using one...and confused about my "suspected cp", but that is also why I labeled it as such, since I'll never really know...what a dang bummer. I remember my very first "vvvfp" with ds1, I obsessed about it all day, and it turned positive; back in 2012 ANY line was good. What a dang shame.


----------



## DobbyForever

I know. I keep telling myself that. And that if we were meant to be then I would have. It was our second date, his coworker joined us at dinner. He was so sweet and took the train out, so he texted me as soon as he got on the train and once he got off. This was peak intoxication, don’t worry I stopped drinking lol. He even offered to try to find a hotel for me just me if I wasn’t sober enough to drive home or to ride the train with me then drive me back in the morning for my car. Ugh UGH WTF was I thinking

also I’m not awake lol that was not nye it was 4th :rofl: it’s all fireworks and drinking and hot dogs to me :rofl:

gigs it’s honestly not even just frer. Cb early is giving bizarre lines, I got some odd shadows on Wondfo. Can’t trust anything anymore. Idk what’s happened or when it happened but yikes. I love everything about CTP such a good resource 

Shae hope you’re hanging in there. I second Pretty. I can’t wait to hear the proposal story, and hopefully it does come soon but is also still well thought out on his part. Though honestly I’m just a sucker for the speech. Like in Bride Wars, when he’s like yeah ok I’m proposing on our couch after Chinese take out but if we’re doing exactly this in whatever years and I’m like :cry: it’s so beautiful


----------



## WinterBub

Beautiful, Pretty! ❤️ You look fantastic. That's so exciting- officially half way!!! Sounds like a nice little NYE tradition. We had a nice little group of three families we used to hang out with, but they moved (one before covid, one during covid), and it's hard to make new friends! We're meant to go to the park on Monday with the Mom I'm trying to befriend, but I have to text to cancel. We go for the 48 hour from last vomit rule, and LO won't make the cut. I'd die if we gave a heavily pregnant woman the stomach bug from hell! Anyway...

I'd also been meaning to ask: how has potty training been going? 

Dobby- sorry, I didn't have time to write more yesterday. I love the name, and the meaning. It is very fitting, and has that extra connection to a show you like, and have enjoyed for a long time. Love it. And I don't think anything about not using Aria- it's kind of like having an early pregnancy name ("peanut" etc), and the name that ends up being the name. Hope you find out how to have her cremated. And again- uh, wish none of this had happened like this. :hugs:

Tdog- so sorry about the story with your daughter. I understand how it is hard for all of you. If your Beth is happy and taken care of with your Mam, then don't fret. I'm sorry- I hope that everyone finds peace with it all. Has she apologized? Just wondered- as it might be helpful for everyone (especially her) if she made her amends. I'm sure she feels a lot of guilt for the whole episode. 

Giggle- sorry about giving away the last of the baby gear. I'm sure it is hard to sort of formally close that chapter. That time comes for all us... Even my great grandma how had like 15 kids eventually had a last baby :winkwink: and it isn't a defeat. You have three beautiful babies ❤️ you've done amazing! I know, it would be nice to have a girl, but there's no guarantee of it, so best not to wonder about what we can't control. I've learnt a lot this year about accepting fate/God's will/whatever you call it. :hugs:your boys are lucky to have you! 

Shae- hope you're doing ok today. ❤️

AFM- finally had a night without LO overnight vomiting! :happydance:but also woke up and have spotting again. Ugh, just feel like bad news at the scan is inevitable. Mostly because I thought we avoided my fertile time in the first place. I have a fear that my body will "give anything a go" :sad2: so, what if I did ovulate when I thought and conceived well beyond the life of the egg? I don't know :nope: this is all very stressful. I feel like if this isn't to be, I might only have one more try left in me.


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- who is in the picture? 

Which reminds me: Tdog, your babies are beautiful! ❤️ Love the outfits!! 

That's so cruel re: the tests. Both for women who want a positive and get a false bfp. And for women who are wanting a negative and get a false bfp. :devil: reminds me of a meme I saw the other day: it had a picture of an old fridge and was like Buying a fridge in 1980: "I am time itself! This fridge will outlive your grandchildren" Buying a fridge today: "haha! I'll break in 2 years!" :rofl: nothing is built to last or even function properly any more!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yes I've noticed frer having bad indents lately. With all my girls the frer might have that "ghost" indent. Like if you looked at it wither certain lights/angles you might see a faint line which I chalked those up to indents but now there are very noticeable lines that are indents.

Getting rid of the baby stuff is a bit bittersweet. It feels good to clear up space but it is also grieving a "loss" of sorts. I had a dream last week I was pregnant with a baby boy :(

Tdog sorry for the strained relationship. I hope that you can reconnect more with your daughter.

Dobby I like setsuna. I think it's fitting and also nice to keep your chosen girl name. How are you and A feeling? 

I like the pic. Sometimes I wish we had hindsight but then I realize that all the events lead me to be who I am, be with my partner, and have the kids we do. But would totally be so cool if you guys reconnected because he sounds fabulous.

Pretty lovely bump pic!

Shae I hope you are doing well.

Winter I'm sorry about having to cancel your plans with the mom friend. I got food poisoning a few weeks before I had S. It was awful. I kept thinking this is worse labor. I'm sorry you are feeling doubtful about viability. I really hope you get to that scan and see a healthy baby. It really could just be a. SCH (subchrionic hemorrhage, my spelling might be wrong) can cause some bleeding or spotting. They typically resolve on their own. I had one with V, dd1. 

Concerning birth control. I didn't like bcp. I realized after stopping how it made me feel and how irregular it made my cycles after stopping (like going 2.5 months without a period). I didn't want any hormonal birth control but the copper IUD didn't thrill me. DH was a bit unreliable with pullout aka DD3 lol condoms were a no go. So I get it. DH offered to get a V, we both decided that was the best option for us as we were done having kids. He didn't want me to get tubes tied since I'd been pregnant and birthed 3 kids. I had offered if I had a scheduled C section that I'd ask for a tubal. It can be difficult to make a big decision like that though. I know there are reversals but they are expensive and no guarantees that fertility us returned if you get a reversal.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, flueky. Either way, it is out of my hands. Just have that feeling of de ja vu. I took the MC on the chin pretty well, but the MMC was harder to accept. Only a couple of days to go, and whatever the outcome: everything is already in motion and heading that way. Thank you for sharing your experiences- that is really reassuring :hugs:

I also don't like bc. They put me on the pill as a teenager to regulate, and i basically had morning sickness from it every single month. I had to give up a weekend to start the new pill pack and feel sick while my body adjusted. Seems insane in hindsight that I kept taking the pill for about 10 years despite that! A while after I met OH, I just hit a breaking point and stopped taking it. Pull out seems very effective for us, so we'll stick with that, and likely go down the V road whenever we're done done. I think it is hard to go back on any bc after going without! And I also am not interested in a tubal. (Oh, and did anyone else take the pill without knowing it has a risk of blood clots?! Nobody ever mentioned that to me! :dohh:)


----------



## gigglebox

I always like to say, remember this Winter: The worst case scenario is usually the most unlikely one. And I'd wager money we have ALL thought our pregnancies were heading south, or worried about m/c, etc. I actually had a huge fear that ds2 was going to die during childbirth -- then ironically I almost died :haha: ok maybe not that funny but it's true! And then I worried a lot about a m/c with #3 after having the early loss with the pregnancy before that. 

I will say with three boys and a loss, I have always wondered if the loss would have been my little girl, and that's why I feel like I'm "missing" her...but we'll never know!

Anyway I am excited for your scan because I believe it's going to be perfect <3 

Also 100% feel you on the making friends. We had a big group of friends before ds2, but once I had him I had a falling out with that group of moms. I spend a lot of time with inlaws so it doesn't bother me so much but I don't have any lady friends locally. I did meet up with another mom recently but for a second playdate we've had to cancel 3 times now! I'm hoping we get together soon. She seems like good people. Also she has 2 boys. They're not quite the same ages as my kids but they played together fine. She's another homeschooling mom so :thumbsup:

regarding BCP my SIL and I just had a whole discussion about it at NYE and we were saying how we think it's probably way worse for you than they lead you to believe. I can't imagine messing with your hormones long term could possibly be good for you...but what do I know? I just don't blame anyone for not wanting to take it but I also know how limited option are :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I feel you on the high chair. They’re obnoxious to store. I am sorry about the outfit though. I think Winter said it beautifully though so I’m just going to piggyback her.

ty my thing is I’ve looked into cremation in the area and it’s like $900. Most are quoting for a child/infant, obviously not a lot of people trying to cremate a fetus. I just also worry that because she’s so little people won’t take it as seriously or I’ll get some a**hole psycho who is morbidly fascinated and keeps her in a jar. Yay anxiety disorder. I’ve seen some at home (illegal) info in cremation but I can’t bring myself to do it because I’d hate to mess up and just end up burning her. I thought about burying her but I don’t want to just bury her body and the little casket I found would take a week to get here. I know I don’t get her ashes back, but I feel like I trust my doctor to do the right thing. If they’d get back to me anyway sigh. We’re already at 4 days here. I’m scared to check on her today.

I love while I’m on it but once I’ve been off I used to blame all the funkiness on the bcp but I think it’s just my pcos coming back as the hormones go. I simultaneously trust and don’t trust it to work though, and I know my fam is like then use condoms. And I’m not doing both because I’m stubborn and stuck in my ways. That’s crazy they didn’t tell you about the clots! My obs/pharmacist always make a point to tell me. But usually they say I don’t have the risk factors not that I recall what they are atm

winter I do hope whatever is causing the spotting is benign and Wednesday brings some reassurance. I’m so sorry about the cancelling with the mom friend. That is very considerate of you though, so hopefully she gets it and y’all can reschedule soon

re dude I do still have the phone I was using back then so I could just charge it and see if his info is still in there lol

A is alright. He’s really sad that he can’t go to my mom’s or school. But covid wise he’s good. My big concern was his asthma and he’s breathing just fine


----------



## tdog

Beth has wrote step-son and Paul a letter about how sorry she was he does seem to have accepted that, I have asked her if she would move back but she said no as she happy where she is and being a young adult she said she don't want to be in way :shrug: xx

@DobbyForever what a gorgeous name and sorry I missed that you had said xx

@PrettyInInk42 what a gorgeous bunch and half way already wow xx


----------



## tdog

@gigglebox I for one put my test on count down and seen a load of lines on frer they are so bad, back when I had Beth in 2004 they were fine mind you I didn't no I was pregnant for 3 months due to being on injection:shrug: even when trying for 3rd and 4th they were fab xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Tdog nw I’m on my phone vs computer so my replies have definitely missed out a few details. Like apparently you posted a picture of your two little ones! They’re so precious. Great picture. I’m glad the letter was well received, and maybe that space and time can mend their relationship. It is hard though. I wish I had advice, but we’re a sweep things under the rug kind of family. All I can say is that you are a wonderful mother and partner to be so considerate of everyone’s feelings and have everyone feeling supported and validated. That’s quite a feat.

afm I’m still in shock so haven’t processed things. I still find myself holding my belly and remembering she’s not there anymore. It’s funny how once I felt something was wrong, I stopped being able to picture her in my life. But now that she’s gone and I’ve seen her, somehow I can picture myself holding her as the baby she would have been. Sometimes I feel like I can hear her laughing or crying but it’s just my imagination. Just interesting psychologically how guarded I was. It’s nice in a way though to know I loved her even if I was detached the last few weeks that I carried her. But then I feel bad that she didn’t feel my warmth. Idk anyway lots of thoughts to process and no time to do it


----------



## tdog

DobbyForever said:


> Tdog nw I’m on my phone vs computer so my replies have definitely missed out a few details. Like apparently you posted a picture of your two little ones! They’re so precious. Great picture. I’m glad the letter was well received, and maybe that space and time can mend their relationship. It is hard though. I wish I had advice, but we’re a sweep things under the rug kind of family. All I can say is that you are a wonderful mother and partner to be so considerate of everyone’s feelings and have everyone feeling supported and validated. That’s quite a feat.
> 
> afm I’m still in shock so haven’t processed things. I still find myself holding my belly and remembering she’s not there anymore. It’s funny how once I felt something was wrong, I stopped being able to picture her in my life. But now that she’s gone and I’ve seen her, somehow I can picture myself holding her as the baby she would have been. Sometimes I feel like I can hear her laughing or crying but it’s just my imagination. Just interesting psychologically how guarded I was. It’s nice in a way though to know I loved her even if I was detached the last few weeks that I carried her. But then I feel bad that she didn’t feel my warmth. Idk anyway lots of thoughts to process and no time to do it

You have quite a lot to process yourself without my burden on you aswell I'm so so sorry for your loss and they way your are feeling your in my prayer my love xx


----------



## DobbyForever

You’re not a burden. :hugs:

I do feel bad venting so if anybody wants me to spoiler my stuff just let me know. They obviously saw my message as I just got a text for a telephone appointment reminder for tomorrow morning at 8. Like just email me an answer! Like this is a time sensitive issue guys


----------



## shaescott

Hey everyone, I’m okay, just took some time to process and think stuff through. 

I started spotting this afternoon. I was expecting it yesterday but in retrospect I ovulated overnight, so I wasn’t technically 13dpo until the nighttime last night. Very annoyed that I’ll never know 100%. I want to believe I was pregnant, because what a blessing that would be to hold life in me for just a few days, but I acknowledge there’s a good chance I wasn’t. So, I’m just going to try to move on. SO has been very kind during this. When I asked what “sooner rather than later” actually meant he was like “well, depends how long the ring takes to ship, I need to look into it”. I explained the difference between white gold and platinum, and he was really interested in the version of the ring with a yellow gold inset as the heart, but they don’t offer that in platinum for the main ring, so he’s considering emailing them asking if it’s possible or not, they do custom orders. This is what it looks like with the yellow gold accent. He really likes it that way, I don’t really have a preference. He’s still worried about how much car repairs will be, he’s planning on taking his car in tomorrow, it’s likely just a sensor that needs to be replaced but could be more. So I think he won’t be ordering a ring until after he knows how much the car repair will be. 


@tdog I’m so sorry that happened to your family, that’s such an awful situation. It must have broken a lot of trust in the family. Has she got therapy to address the situation? Not sure if you said that or not. I feel like kids don’t do something like that for no reason, there was likely an underlying issue that caused her to make a false accusation like that. Either way, I’m glad she’s doing better now and that she’s apologized to the people she hurt. Hopefully she can move on with her life and have a totally normal adulthood with that behind her. People make mistakes, especially kids, and as long as they acknowledge it and apologize, I think they deserve a second chance.

Dobs ugh that’s so annoying about the office not getting back to you. I hope this awful situation is over for you soon. I’m so so sorry you’re going through this, I can’t even imagine. I truly believe that your little girl understood and is in heaven looking down on you, knowing how much you love her and miss her. I’m glad A is doing okay symptom-wise, thank God. 

Gigs aw I’m sorry about the girl clothes. That must be tough. 

Winter prayers for your scan <3 I hope you’ve got a healthy little one in there. That’s crazy they didn’t tell you about the risk of blood clots! Were you under 35 and not a smoker? Maybe they thought you were low enough risk? Idk, but they told me and I’m in my 20s. It made my stomach super sensitive, I started throwing up my other meds if I missed a day and took my regular dose the next. I had never had a problem with that before. After I stopped them the other meds still made me super nauseous and dizzy after around an hour, so I had to switch them altogether. Goodbye, Zoloft. You were good to me until you weren’t :rofl: 

Pretty never apologize for sharing your pregnancy, we love a happy story! What a lovely bump, she’s starting to show herself!

Flueks I don’t want you to think I forgot about you but I can’t think of what you said other than I think you got AF? Idk, but love you!


----------



## Flueky88

Winter I am surprised they didn't mention it but I don't recall if it was mentioned to me. I was like 17 when I went on bc. So it's been awhile. I did know from nursing school a out the risk and that risk is higher if 35+ and/or smoker. 

I'll be thinking lots of positive thoughts for you and baby from now until Wednesday.

Gigs are you supposed to get some snow tomorrow?

Dobby I'm sorry for your loss. I really am. Feel free to vent as much as you need. I think that's one of the great things about this community. We can vent and share about things we probably wouldn't talk to others irl about. Like most people would think I'm psycho if they knew about my POAS addiction or the fact I have all the pics of my bfps saved I an album. I know those are more lighthearted issues than what you are going through but we can still bring up loss without fear of judgment. 

I hope they get back to you soon. Also very glad that A isn't having issues.

Tdog sorry your family is going through so much.

Shae, thank you. Yes not much going on for me. AF did arrive Wednesday and tried out my cups. Love you too dear. 

AFM just been in cleaning mode this weekend. They are calling from 2 to 5 inches of snow. Not used to getting a lot of snow and our towns are not prepared for snow like many other places farther North. Sooooo like a true Southerner, I went grocery shopping. No milk, but I did but eggs and bread lol. (Not sure if other regions have people buy loads of milk, bread, and eggs when snow is in the forecast but that's what happens here). I normally shop on Mondays but I wasn't sure if I'd be able to safely get down the driveway and into the road. Our driveway slopes down to the road and is over 800 ft long. Not sure if they treat our road with salt or not. I'd say we are one of the last to be treated as not a primary or secondary road. 

The grocery store trip was my 1st trip with all kids by myself. It went pretty well. I only bought what I needed and not preparing for snowmageddon :haha:

Oh as for the cups. I like them. On my heavy day I need to empty around the 10 hour mark but otherwise can last for 12 hours. They are comfortable. I will say as far as removal, I beared down like I was trying to push so I could grip the bulb easier and not scratch things. I read horror stories on reviews of some ladies having trouble with removal. I figured why not push it lower so easier to grab :shrug:


----------



## tdog

shaescott said:


> Hey everyone, I’m okay, just took some time to process and think stuff through.
> 
> I started spotting this afternoon. I was expecting it yesterday but in retrospect I ovulated overnight, so I wasn’t technically 13dpo until the nighttime last night. Very annoyed that I’ll never know 100%. I want to believe I was pregnant, because what a blessing that would be to hold life in me for just a few days, but I acknowledge there’s a good chance I wasn’t. So, I’m just going to try to move on. SO has been very kind during this. When I asked what “sooner rather than later” actually meant he was like “well, depends how long the ring takes to ship, I need to look into it”. I explained the difference between white gold and platinum, and he was really interested in the version of the ring with a yellow gold inset as the heart, but they don’t offer that in platinum for the main ring, so he’s considering emailing them asking if it’s possible or not, they do custom orders. This is what it looks like with the yellow gold accent. He really likes it that way, I don’t really have a preference. He’s still worried about how much car repairs will be, he’s planning on taking his car in tomorrow, it’s likely just a sensor that needs to be replaced but could be more. So I think he won’t be ordering a ring until after he knows how much the car repair will be.
> View attachment 1105257
> 
> 
> @tdog I’m so sorry that happened to your family, that’s such an awful situation. It must have broken a lot of trust in the family. Has she got therapy to address the situation? Not sure if you said that or not. I feel like kids don’t do something like that for no reason, there was likely an underlying issue that caused her to make a false accusation like that. Either way, I’m glad she’s doing better now and that she’s apologized to the people she hurt. Hopefully she can move on with her life and have a totally normal adulthood with that behind her. People make mistakes, especially kids, and as long as they acknowledge it and apologize, I think they deserve a second chance.
> 
> Dobs ugh that’s so annoying about the office not getting back to you. I hope this awful situation is over for you soon. I’m so so sorry you’re going through this, I can’t even imagine. I truly believe that your little girl understood and is in heaven looking down on you, knowing how much you love her and miss her. I’m glad A is doing okay symptom-wise, thank God.
> 
> Gigs aw I’m sorry about the girl clothes. That must be tough.
> 
> Winter prayers for your scan <3 I hope you’ve got a healthy little one in there. That’s crazy they didn’t tell you about the risk of blood clots! Were you under 35 and not a smoker? Maybe they thought you were low enough risk? Idk, but they told me and I’m in my 20s. It made my stomach super sensitive, I started throwing up my other meds if I missed a day and took my regular dose the next. I had never had a problem with that before. After I stopped them the other meds still made me super nauseous and dizzy after around an hour, so I had to switch them altogether. Goodbye, Zoloft. You were good to me until you weren’t :rofl:
> 
> Pretty never apologize for sharing your pregnancy, we love a happy story! What a lovely bump, she’s starting to show herself!
> 
> Flueks I don’t want you to think I forgot about you but I can’t think of what you said other than I think you got AF? Idk, but love you!

Thanks love all she said to me was she was jealous and I all I can think is we were expecting Heidi at the time and found out she was a she :shrug: my step-son and I got on fine so I don't no if she was jealous of how we got on, it's still a techy subject to the point she chances the subject if I mention it :shrug: xx

That ring looks amazing paul didn't propose until after I had Heidi be 2 year this year we been together 11 now :blush: I'd moaned about it for years he made me choose three and he picked one of them this is mine


----------



## DobbyForever

Trigger warning

Spoiler
omg I just checked on her and she’s not looking good. I’m so pissed. I know it’s a holiday but ffs I told you my dead baby is in my fridge and I called a thousand times. My poor baby girl. She deserves so much better than what she’s getting. 

I think her loss hurts me the most because the others were on my terms. This wasn’t. I don’t like it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Shae now that’s interesting. I thought the whole thing would be yellow gold. That’s kinda cool how it’s just the heart that’s accented. That’s fun though that you don’t have a preference, so ultimately you haven’t 100% picked out the ring. He gets some input. Random, does the accent come in rose gold? Just curious what that would look like. That’s a sweet sentiment. Probably prudent to wait for the car. Can he also ask if they do a payment plan? That way it’s not car or ring it’s both? Just be sure he asks if there’s a penalty for paying it off early. Though I get not everyone is about that idea. Hope the car isn’t too much

Sending hugs. It’s a loss and it takes time to process. Of course it’s exciting that you’re moving into proposal stage, but that doesn’t take away from what you’re going through. Sending big hugs

Fluek hope the snow isn’t too much of an inconvenience and you all stay safe. Maybe even have some fun with the snow. Kudos on the shopping trip! Impressive

tdog that’s so cute! I love that pick three but then he chooses the final ring. And holy f*. Girl. GIRL in another multiverse we are bffs lol. That ring looks so similar to mine! I love swirls. I picked my ring and diamond. Which I thought was fun and great at the time but was really just because my ex gave zero shits and was literally buying me something shiny to distract me from his overall crappiness


----------



## tdog

DobbyForever said:


> Oooo Shae now that’s interesting. I thought the whole thing would be yellow gold. That’s kinda cool how it’s just the heart that’s accented. That’s fun though that you don’t have a preference, so ultimately you haven’t 100% picked out the ring. He gets some input. That’s a sweet sentiment. Probably prudent to wait for the car. Can he also ask if they do a payment plan? That way it’s not car or ring it’s both? Just be sure he asks if there’s a penalty for paying it off early. Though I get not everyone is about that idea. Hope the car isn’t too much.
> 
> Fluek hope the snow isn’t too much of an inconvenience and you all stay safe. Maybe even have some fun with the snow. Kudos on the shopping trip! Impressive
> 
> tdog that’s so cute! I love that pick three but then he chooses the final ring. And holy f*. Girl. GIRL in another multiverse we are bffs lol. That ring looks so similar to mine! I love swirls. I picked my ring and diamond. Which I thought was fun and great at the time but was really just because my ex gave zero shits and was literally buying me something shiny to distract me from his overall crappiness
> 
> View attachment 1105263
> View attachment 1105264
> View attachment 1105265

Holy shit girl I see what you mean that ring is amazing I don't like plane mine has to have something like swirly white gold and rose gold mine, and omg so sorry she isn't looking good and you haven't had no answer as yet hope you get answer soon how so frustrating for you xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Trigger

Spoiler
thank you. It just hurts. I could so clearly see her little hands and feet, and it’s starting to mush now. I just want to cry. She was so beautiful when she came out, and now she’s losing form :cry: I know they warned me that because she was just under 8w when she stopped growing that I’d see her but I didn’t really believe them. Or that I’d be able to count her ten beautiful little toes. Or to see her arms folded so peaceful across her chest. My beautiful little girl. Doesn’t help that I’m now just in liners. I miss her so much. The potential of who she could have been. And God I think every moment how hard life would be with two kids, I want her back and it’s not fair and I miss her so much

aww I actually like yours! The wedding base is thicker and just gives the overall look more stability. And that pop of color, gorgeous! I never would have considered that


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry that AF got you, Shae. :hugs:i wouldn't call it a lost pregnancy for medical reasons (like when they take your OB history), but beyond that it really doesn't matter. It was a lost chance, and I think you can mourn that lost dream however you want, and whatever the technical truth of it is. Hopefully you get what I mean! 

Glad you can stay home, Flueky! I like to stay far away from people who aren't used to ie. driving in ice and snow :rofl: I have lived in places that snow- one regularly and one rarely. The places with regular snow are totally on top if all, the places that don't usually get it are a complete mess when it does happen. Hope it doesn't last too long, but that you get enough to take the girls out to play! 

Lovely rings, everyone :)! I second the rose gold heart suggestion. Looks like rose gold is one of the options in the pic you showed. But I just like rose gold in general. I hope that the proposal happens really soon, Shae! ❤️

I'm sorry, Dobby- there's not much to say beyond that. Hearing you talk about it, I'm not sure why they didn't offer more guidance ahead of time. Like, why tell you that will happen but have no guidance of what to do then? I hope you find a way to say goodbye in a way that honors her. I know you wanted to put her in the ocean- but what about buying a beautiful little pot and flower of some sort? You could lay her to rest, but still take that out to the ocean later if you decide you want to. Sorry, hope that is helpful- sometimes I try to offer ideas when condolences or listening is more appropriate. :hugs:

I'm glad your daughter wrote that letter, Tdog. Kids do weird stuff all the time, and she was just a young teenager. I get how there are bad feelings all around as some things can't be so easily undone. But hopefully with time, all will pass. I'm glad she's happy with your Mam. 

Thank you all for the scan prayers, vibes, thoughts. ❤️ It's so appreciated- especially so as we haven't mentioned anything to anyone at this point. So appreciate the support. LO is finally truly better, and cracking us up. We did a little Harry Potter Lego set, and he keeps pronouncing "magic" as "batsh*t" :rofl: Like clear a bell with a crisp "t" sound on the end. Lots of "Harry do batsh*t" etc :rofl: so lucky to have him! Toddlers are the best. 

And no, I really don't recall anyone talking about the blood clot issue! I went on it in my teens, so possible that it was mentioned then and I was like "yeah, yeah, yeah". But I was shocked to learn that when I was my late 20s. I moved around a lot, and I guess when you see a new Dr to get a refill they assume you know. :shrug: and yes, always been a non-smoker and under 35 when on it. I just feel like in general, girls and women should be better informed about all of this kind of stuff.


----------



## WinterBub

Ps. Dobby- were you married of engaged? Interesting if he wore an engagement ring!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs right they can take the time to send an appointment reminder but not just email? what?

Fluek yup, it's that time of year for us where it's sunny and 60-70 degrees one day then a blizzard the next...typical for Virginia. We were in the 50's-60's today and tomorrow in the mid 30's, lows around 15, and 4-8" of snow. But, in true VA fashion, it will likely be melted by the end of the day or by the next day; our issue we get around here is things melting then re-freezing over night. Pretty dangerous to drive in. The kids are excited though, but I think I am more than them, lol


----------



## tdog

@WinterBub I think in my stupid little head I was thinking if she said sorry everything be fine then reality hit and it wasn't:cry: I have a stupid mind :rofl: xx

Good luck with the scan I think I must have missed the post about your scan sorry#-o xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter as much as I’d love to grow her into something beautiful, I have literal and figurative brown thumbs :rofl: and then I thought like if I plant her in a public space I’d be upset if someone ever like defaced her or she never grew or they demolished that area. My imagination is legit. To be fair, I had the option to take her to the unit I ended up getting the meds from on day one, but they are an hour away (one way) and I was on opioids and had A with me. If I had known everything would shut down, I would have just skipped the pain meds and driven her. Hindsight but whatever. I am concerned like what if I had an emergency?! And I emailed the doctor the other day to make sure I didn’t need the second set of pills and never got a response obviously. And I clearly don’t need it but like what if I did?! Seems super negligent for me to not be able to reach a single ob in two counties.

Omfg batsh*t! I’m laughing so hard. I needed that. Hahaha

for sure. There should never be “assumed you knew” when it comes to medicine.

and of course! We’re here for you and so excited.

gigs right?! Like you booked an appointment without consulting me so you’d think they’d send an email to say hey a nurse will call you in the morning. Eyeroll better yet just email to say when and where I can bring her! r_r

A is laying on my stomach and I want to cry. I honestly think he’s a sibling who would get jealous and it’d be all bad, but I see him being curious before she arrived and definitely the type to be fascinated with my belly. :cry:

It’s such a bizarre thing to me lol show and frozen roads haha

tdog you’re not stupid just a big hearted optimistic

Ok to circle back. I am single as can be. I just love my ring so any chance I have to be like look at it :rofl: I had a lot of childhood trauma turned bad choices in dating. I’ve been engaged three times. First, I was like 18-19. He proposed because I found out he was lying to me, so solution bring home a ring. Relationship lasted like three days more before I realized a ring didn’t change that he was a pathological liar and cheater. But start to finish, 3 month relationship that moved at unhealthy speeds perpetuated by my best friend’s gf using me to get him move to LA because she couldn’t afford to move without him. Second engagement was my Canadian. We met randomly when he joined my multiplayer team in left 4 dead. He had a super sexy voice and things just went from there. We did see each other fairly often considering he lived near Toronto and we logged like 2,000 hours of gaming together. We dated for over a year before he proposed. Good proposal, too. Like really good. I’m not mad about it at all. But I was super emotionally abusive and he was cheating. I dumped him because he put the girl he was cheating with on a conference call with me and I was there screaming at some 19 year old home wrecker (I was like 22/23) and just had this out of body experience where I realized I didn’t deserve that s*. So I told her they deserved each other and she could have him and hung up. Thankfully I got my money back on the deposit from our wedding venue. Pawned the ring. Guy was like I’m gonna give you $200 for a $1200 ring, and I’m like f* if I care. Third was A’s dad. I was 26, we’d been dating 11 months. Abusive narcissistic sociopath. He really had my number down. There were so many times I wanted to leave, and he’d pull me back on. I started recording conversations to play to myself to remind myself I wasn’t crazy and he was abusive. Then I tried to make it work because I was pregnant. But he was such a s* dad to A that I was done. Well, that and when he did things without my consent with more gusto than usual and said he wanted to be sure I cried extra loud so our son knows how to treat women, there was no going back. Got a restraining order, child support is garnished, and if he needs to reach me then it’s through my attorney. Didn’t date or have sex for over 3 years because I just couldn’t get over the trauma. Basically avoided spending any real time at home because the PTSD was fierce. So lockdown was fun. The Boy was the first guy I trusted enough to sleep with. Then I had a ho phase after I ended it because he was non committal then he reappeared and I was in need of a new but trustworthy fwb. To clarify, he ended any dating potential but was fine still sleeping together. I just ended the sleeping together. For like 6 months lol. So obviously my picker is still broken lol


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m glad the cup is working for you! Even up north people go buy milk and bread when a storm is coming. Honestly I wish we’d get more powdery snowfall, it’s so pretty to watch and easy to clean off a car. When I was a kid we’d get powdery snow all the time and I’d wish for “snowman snow”, aka snow that clumps together well for snowman making. I’d ask my mom every storm, “is it snowman snow?” Now though, “snowman snow” is a pain in my butt to clean off my car :haha: and it’s all we seem to get. That and just straight ice. 

tdog what a lovely ring! I like that idea of picking 3 rings for him to choose from. 

Dobs oh dear I’m so sorry. Your poor sweet girl. 

The ring does come in rose gold! I like rose gold, but my finger reacts to metals a lot and I’m concerned that the copper would be an issue. I was told by a jeweler that sometimes it’s gonna react no matter what you do if you’re an unlucky one, and she wouldn’t recommend it for me based on my history with jewelry. I told SO that it would be best to go with either platinum or platinum and yellow gold accent, he’d have to get it custom ordered for the latter. More expensive, but more hypoallergenic and higher quality.
The car repair shouldn’t be so much he’d need a payment plan by any means. If it’s just the sensor it should be a couple hundred at most. 

Winter lol re: batshit, I love Harry Potter, I need to watch that reunion thing they just put out!

AFM I’m just really tired and emotionally blah. Started feeling super anxious for no clear reason and ended up taking a nap because I just felt so awful. The past 2 days I’ve been napping for 3 hours during the day and then still sleeping through the night. Also my boobs still hurt and I’m unamused, like leave me alooooonnneee


----------



## shaescott

Not sure why my spotting has been so scant today, in the AM I wiped and saw some blood so I put in a tampon and there was literally nothing on it all day. Swabbed my cervix and just a little bit of pink. Weird. It’ll probably be full force tomorrow but if it’s not that would definitely make me suspicious. Idk. If it’s full force tomorrow it’s most likely just AF.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae. Ugh I’m so sorry your body is leading you on. I won’t lie, I have hoped that your temp would bounce back and the bleeding wouldn’t progress. I don’t want to give you any undue hope, but if your bleeding is a bit iffy have you tested again since the last one?

Learner something new about rose gold today. The yellow is very pretty as was the original idea. Can’t go wrong either way plus to come from the man you want to spend your life with and start a family with. Absolute icing. Glad the car sounds like a cheaper fix.

im not gonna lie I have thoughts about the hp reunion

Spoiler
It’s just not particularly keeping my attention. It’s sweet. I’ve cried a bit with nostalgia but it’s not as captivating as the Friends one. I’ve had to start and stop several times with this one :(


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I haven’t tested again. I’m going to wait to see if I start properly bleeding tomorrow. I don’t want to risk another nasty indent or squinter giving me false hope. It would hurt too much. I forgot to temp this morning, hopefully I’ll remember in the morning, but I’m much less likely to remember when I think pregnancy isn’t a real possibility, because I just don’t care as much so it’s not on my mind when I wake up. I’m fully expecting AF to properly start tomorrow, it’s just naive hope making me think maybe it won’t. 

That’s too bad about the reunion. Honestly, I expected as much. I’m not generally super into watching actors converse and reminisce with each other, it reminds me of being stuck at a family party as a kid bored out of your mind while your mom has a long boring convo with some relative you’ve never met or even heard of before that day. I’m only going to watch it because of how much I love Harry Potter.


----------



## DobbyForever

Good plan. It’s so frustrating, so I’m glad you’re going about it with a level head.

Thats exactly how I would describe :rofl: I also thought they skipped some topics that I expected to come up, but I also see why they skipped it. Idk. Just generally liked how the Friends one had these fun moments sprinkled through. And idk I mean I love the marvel documentaries behind the scenes, so I just don’t know why I couldn’t get behind the hp reunion. Oh well.

I will say made me feel old to see the clip of Sean Biggerstaff. I was so enamored with him when the movie came out. Now, he just looks like a baby in that scene :rofl:


----------



## tdog

Right ladies I had ovulation tests in the house ready when I came of injection mainly so we didn't catch :shrug: so me being a poas addict I took one as you do and this is pretty dark for cd 6 I'm feeling a bit watery down there aswell :shrug: I'm a little bit confused if I'm honest xx



Edit I no its not positive xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Are you gonna hate me if I say welcome to pcos? :rofl: but seriously, pcos or not opks do bounce around quite a bit. Although, it is more common to have a higher baseline of lh if you also have pcos. That’s my only issue with Premom. It’s convinced women that the ratio/darkness of the test matters when really it just boils down to negative, positive, hella positive. When you say come off, and I’m sure you’ve answered this, you mean the depo injection bc? And you have an implant now, right? Not gonna lie I don’t know how the implant works except that it sits in your arm doing stuff lol. And different brands have different sensitivity. And every cycle can be different. And then different times of day can be different. I just don’t know how much I’d read into it. For the pic not labeled, 10/30 was cd 6

In other news glad my doctor is calling at 8. Aside from hopefully getting some guidance on my options with Setsuna, I passed a very large clot last night and a whole bunch of shreds of tissue. And now TMI the color of my blood has changed and it has an almost skunk like odor to it. I’m sure it’s nothing just odd so I’d like to hear from someone who knows better it’s fine.


----------



## tdog

DobbyForever said:


> Are you gonna hate me if I say welcome to pcos? :rofl: but seriously, pcos or not opks do bounce around quite a bit. Although, it is more common to have a higher baseline of lh if you also have pcos. That’s my only issue with Premom. It’s convinced women that the ratio/darkness of the test matters when really it just boils down to negative, positive, hella positive. When you say come off, and I’m sure you’ve answered this, you mean the depo injection bc? And you have an implant now, right? Not gonna lie I don’t know how the implant works except that it sits in your arm doing stuff lol. And different brands have different sensitivity. And every cycle can be different. And then different times of day can be different. I just don’t know how much I’d read into it. For the pic not labeled, 10/30 was cd 6
> 
> In other news glad my doctor is calling at 8. Aside from hopefully getting some guidance on my options with Setsuna, I passed a very large clot last night and a whole bunch of shreds of tissue. And now TMI the color of my blood has changed and it has an almost skunk like odor to it. I’m sure it’s nothing just odd so I’d like to hear from someone who knows better it’s fine.
> 
> View attachment 1105271
> View attachment 1105272

:rofl: no not hate you at all I love you being honest :winkwink: yea now have implant in and I don't have a clue what it does exactly either but they recommend it lol, normally for me from cd6-13 is like nothing there then cd14-16 is positive, so that's why this confused the hell out of me :haha: xx

So glad the doc going to ring you sorry I don't have a clue on the clotting and smelling situation I'm no help there but I'm here to send virtual :hugs: xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah I’d say hormones from the injection kept your lh low but my understanding is depo still allows ovulation just not implantation, so idk how much I trust my theory. And Idk if the implant also allows O. I basically LA LA LA LA my doctor any time they talk about it because I’m too squeamish to ever get one :rofl: sorry I don’t have any real insight

thanks. Definitely need a hug. I think today is the day I change my sig. bit stuck on whether I label her as lost as the week she stopped growing vs the week I physically lost her. Tbh I like the idea that she was mine longer than she was so I’m leaning using 9w. I know it doesn’t matter and is whatever I want to do but yeah. Weird things and over analyzing are how I roll. And I’m not ready to delete the ticker. Thought I was. Thought wrong.


----------



## DobbyForever

I cannot make this s* up.... they called TO CANCEL. And she’s like I don’t have anything today, so I cut her off and (really tried my best to tame my rage but there was definite dont f* with me vibes in my voice) explained the situation. So after 20m she calls me back I say I have a phone appointment with a doctor at the clinic the town over. Sigh. Like people I’m about to just drop her on somebody’s desk and cause a s*show. I don’t understand why i keep getting kicked when I’m already down. I don’t know what I’m supposed to learn from this.


----------



## shaescott

Done he was 18 in the first movie so he is a baby to you now lol, he looks like a baby to me too. Although, he was never my type lol. 

Ugh sorry about the OB cancelling. I would definitely ask about the smell. Lochia can definitely smell musty and earthy, but I would ask about the change in color and skunk smell, just to rule out infection. 

Take all the time you need with the ticker <3 I feel like there’s nothing wrong with saying 9 weeks, you held her in you that long. 

Tdog yeah I’ve definitely heard of PCOS causing elevated LH throughout the cycle :(

AFM temp went up a bit but bleeding picked up so I’m calling it CD1.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae my type of guy is any guy who can’t wink so :rofl:

I’ll pretend I know what lochia is lol. I’ll try to ask. 

:hugs: thank you. And I’m sorry about the bleeding picking up.

I keep trying to tell myself that if this is how the NY starts then it can only technically go up from here? I’m excited for what this year brings everybody.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby Lochia is the name of the bleeding and discharge after birth. Mine was always a musty, earthy smell :sick: 

Alright respond more later as I need to finish work up and take girls out in the snow before it melts


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo have fun in the snow!

I guess that would make sense. It honestly felt like I gave birth so birth like side effects. Sigh.

I somehow missed the doctor calling. She went straight to voicemail and naturally no callback number


----------



## DobbyForever

So she said I can bring her in but she will be treated as medical waste. She hasn’t heard of any other options, but she said she’d ask her colleague who doesn’t get in for a few hours. So back right square one. If they had just said so days ago then ugh ugh


----------



## tdog

Omg @DobbyForever I'm raging for you that made me frustrated for you what on earth are they thinking, you are grieving a loss of you beautiful baby girl and they just pissing around (sorry for swearing but it's annoyed me) they need to get there finger else I'll get on next flight and give them what for :rofl: on a serious note I hope they ring with answers soon xx


----------



## DobbyForever

HAHAHA so doctor calls back and says good news we actually have a funeral home that will do it for $125. It’s ten miles away. I call them and they’re like cool, so we need a letter from the doctor stating you had a mmc and both you AND the dad must come in to sign authorization. And I’m like the dad isn’t in the picture so I doubt I can convince him to drive out there to sign an authorization form, and she’s like we can’t do it if he doesn’t sign off on it. And I’m just here like wtaf I get it but also I don’t get it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs ugh that’s such bullshit I’m so sorry


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that's bull that the father has to authorize when he wants no part of this. I'm so sorry this is happening

Shae very interesting about the strange spotting. Agree with Dobs that I wouldn't get my hopes up yet. Curious to see what happens for you over the next few days.

I'm glad it's not just the south. We really aren't equipped well to handle much winter weather and most people don't know how to drive in it. I avoid if able to but I have driven many times in snow and occasionally ice. Ice is usually our biggest problem here. Our snow was "snowman snow". We only got 2 to 3 inches and has melted fairly quickly. Will probably freeze into ice tonight.

Tdog, I've heard pcos can affect opks and if you are on some sort of bc then not sure they would be reliable.

Gigs yes we have the same kind of weather. Was seriously 70s on Saturday and then snow late Sunday night into early Monday morning. The girls were excited. I was because I could stay home lol as a home health worker I hated winter weather. If it was bad though most people would cancel their visit before I could ask to change their visit date.

Winter I used to be decent at driving in snow. I just haven't done so lately and it makes me more nervous now than it used to. I know it's about no sudden movements and keeping momentum with hills. My dad taught me how to drive in it when I visited Wisconsin one Christmas. I was thrilled then as I was like 17 years old and fearless lol

So funny about how LO pronounces magic LMAO. S would try to pronounce "ship" but "sh!t" was what was heard. V will deliberately say "sh!t" sometimes and that's definitely from me. Ugh, it is the one I used the most. Well of cuss words lol. I usually don't drop F bombs unless I'm pissed off.


As for HP, I saw an ad for it on my firestick home page but hadn't got around to watching it. I'm so behind in movies and shoes. 

We got to play in the snow for a bit. Girls had fun but they didn't want to stay out too long. Roads are cleared off now but will probably be ice tomorrow so just planning to stay home tomorrow and WFH as usual.


----------



## shaescott

Bruh my natural cycles app is now only giving me 5 safe days, I’m about to delete that damn app and just go with the first 12 days are safe cuz clearly I’m not pregnant anyway


----------



## tdog

@DobbyForever that is bollox what if you had a sperms dona then what you do there what a load of crap :shrug:

@Flueky88 I don't think they be reliable at all I only purchased them when I stopped the injection so we didn't fall :rofl: I have loads left that are just screaming so you no me had to just do one :rofl: xx


----------



## Flueky88

Tdog I can understand. I kinda missed POAS so I started tracking O even though DH had a V. To be fair I like seeing how long my LP is and when to expect AF so 

Shae sorry AF has started :hugs: I tried some different cycle tracking apps but FF is my fav


----------



## gigglebox

Will write more later 
Dobs, call around to funeral homes yourself. You don’t need a referral. Someone should do it if you explain the circumstance. If they pull the “we need the father’s consent” just explain the father wants no part if it and isn’t communicating with you. Someone WILL help you, just call around.

and I hate to suggest it but move her to the freezer if you can’t get it sorted today.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m just tired of fighting. I, like any off center person who has been on a diet of peppermint vodka for four days, decided to build her a funeral pyre. And then I couldn’t find the lighter exactly where I left it, so I moved her to the freezer. I’ll bury her on Thursday assuming A can go to school. He has a runny nose so if it doesn’t clear then I can’t take him. If I was a better person, I’d just keep him home until Monday. But I need to bury my daughter so too s* for everyone else. If I could take him to the aquarium, it’d be different but we still got the germs. Isolation until Thursday.

Shae I also like FF but yeah I mean hey I say 12 days is still safe plus f* it if it’s not. Sounds like the ball is rolling anyway. Obviously still want you to live out my dream but meh I say forget the app

tdog I do second Fluek that I get it. Nice to know your body and when you O/get AF but yeah the implant and/or pcos could be mucking things up. I know I took a few opks with my bcp and they were high and I was like wtf I thought combo prevents ovulation so I put the tests down haha

afm the new saga is trying to find my Samsung charger for this phone LOL


----------



## shaescott

Highly considering not doing BBT anymore, just taking OPKs, and abstaining from CD13 to 2 days after +OPK. I’ve never had a +OPK and not ovulated. Based on when I got AF (I have super consistent luteal phases), I essentially ovulated CD18, which made it O-6. Since clearly CD12 was indeed a safe day, as I’m not pregnant, I don’t feel too bad sticking with that. The more I think about it, the more I think I just wasn’t pregnant at all at any point. I can’t be 100% but that’s the sad conclusion I find myself coming to. I hate to admit it to myself, but I just don’t think I was pregnant. Which means that SO does not have supersperm and I shouldn’t feel bad not acting like he does. It might be less stressful for me and make me less obsessive if I have less data points to obsess over, while at the same time still knowing when to expect AF due to the OPKs so I don’t just not realize I’m pregnant for a few weeks or something, considering my irregular cycles. It just feels dumb to pay $10 a month for an app to tell me when to not have sex when it’s either going to be wrong and tell me I’m safe when I’m not or freak out and put me as fertile 13 days before my earliest ovulation. Like at that point I’ll just calculate the 5 days before my earliest O and put it a day before that. 

Dobs ugh hugs. How many days quarantine is Thursday? If it’s just a day short, don’t worry about it honestly. Not medical advice, just my personal opinion. My work has us come back if we’re still symptomatic after 10 days. We have one nurse who feels like she got hit by a train but has to come to work because it’s been over 10 days since symptom onset.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh damn yeah if it’s a paid app 100% get rid of it. It’s tough because you chart the data, which causes what if stress. But then if you don’t chart it, that causes what if stress. So just follow your heart and play around with what works tracking wise and what doesn’t.

because he’s not vaccinated and won’t wear a mask at school, his ped has him on the traditional 10 day from his test not even symptoms. She said me though I only need a 5 day isolation because I’m fully vaccinated BUT since I didn’t test then the safe thing is for my quarantine to start when his contagious period is over so technically she wants me In isolation until 1/11 and I’m like lol my boss wants my ass back at work. Even my mom’s boss was like let’s not discuss this vis email which is code for I know your exposure was less than six days ago and you don’t have a pcr test but we need your a** to come to work


----------



## DobbyForever

If we were going by symptoms he could go today BUT he is clearly ornery and has a runny nose so probably better she went by test not symptoms though the letter does say 10 days and 24 symptom free


----------



## tdog

I do love to no my body and when af is going to be tbh I hate the unknown, but I have a period every 30 days on the dot, I always ovulate cd 15/16 so I should no it but our body's can be stupid at times tho :rofl: xx

Shae I use ff to just fathom when I ovulate or have af and tbh it's never been wrong for me :shrug: I found bbt stressful when I was ttc I had to stop doing it and letting my body just do what it wanted xx


----------



## shaescott

Dobs if he’d be clear now by symptom onset I wouldn’t feel bad sending him on Thursday. 

Tdog ever since I got my IUD out a year ago my cycles have still been irregular (they were irregular on the IUD too), so unfortunately relying on FF’s predictions won’t work. I’ve had cycles as long as 50+ days. My luteal phase is always the same (13 days), but my follicular phase is all over the place. It definitely reacts to stress and illness, moving delayed ovulation 2 weeks and getting COVID delayed it a week. 

AF seems to be heavier than usual this month, I started leaking a tiny bit after 5 hours with a regular tampon, normally I can go 8 hours with one no problem. Part of me is like “cp???” but I think it’s just wishful thinking.


----------



## tdog

Shae yea I prob wouldn't rely pn any of the apps tbh if your irregular :shrug: xx


----------



## shaescott

Whelp SO put his foot down on stopping temping and deleting the app. He wants the AI algorithm. It sucks but that’s because I was hoping to have another early O and get pregnant which he totally knows. I knew this cycle was my only chance. And of course, it didn’t happen. So yeah.


----------



## tdog

shaescott said:


> Whelp SO put his foot down on stopping temping and deleting the app. He wants the AI algorithm. It sucks but that’s because I was hoping to have another early O and get pregnant which he totally knows. I knew this cycle was my only chance. And of course, it didn’t happen. So yeah.

But how would you not no when not to dtd so to speak you could just catch :shrug: xx


----------



## Flueky88

Shae hmm not sure how I feel about him putting his foot down on you stopping. Personaly that wouldn't fly with me, but I also get that it's your birth control method too. I am just very..... "nobody tells me what to do" though. 

If you don't want to stop though maybe ava bracelet. I know it's not per say marketed for FAM but it could make temping effortless (without waking).


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek took the words right out of my mouth. Where does he get off telling you what to do when it comes to your cycle? Now flip side, if you fight him on it he’s gonna just start wearing condoms or go back to low sex drive. But yeah omg I’d lose it. You’re using the diaphragm when it’s “not safe”. You’re giving yourself a very wide range of not safe days to boot. It’s not like you’re cutting it close. 5 days out was still 5 days out. Wasn’t like it was couple days out. He can chillax a little. But I get why picking that fight isn’t ideal as it will probably lead to no more oops moments as he may take the cue to take the bc into his own hands. Hugs

Re the period sorry you’ll never have a definitive answer. Having made my way through this bottle of vodka (not in one day lol), I say rather than wondering go ahead and make a choice. Decide for yourself how you want to look back on the experience. Just like you said earlier, if I want to see my loss as having her until 9w then I had her until 9w. Science and technicalities and logic be damned.

Afm can’t find the charger lol probably a good thing :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I feel you on being tired. I'm glad you have found something to do that will suit as much as you can in this circumstance :hugs: Also I think 9w makes more sense. Just because she passed on earlier doesn't mean you stopped being pregnant. You were still pregnant at 9weeks.

Shae I'm confused, what does he propose instead? Maybe you should just leave BC up to him and call it a day.


----------



## WinterBub

Just have a few minutes, but wanted to stop by and say: 

I'm sorry, Dobby :sad2: I hope you work out what to do :hugs:

Gigs, I remembered that I never commented on the Mom friend. I really hope y'all can get together because that sounded like a primo Mom friend match :thumbup:

And Shae, here's my thoughts: I agree with everything you'd said about too much data making it really easy to obsess over. If it's healthier for you, then I think you should put *your* foot down. It's not fair to force you if you don't want to. If you want to stop, then tell him you are stopping. He can decide what days he's comfortable with, pull out or opt for condoms. I get he doesn't want a baby (fair enough), but that doesn't mean you have to bend over backwards to make his life easy. Just my two cents! Basically nobody gets to force anyone to do anything. :hugs:i get that it's awkward and hard for both of you, as you're not on the same page right in this moment. 

Flueky- glad you could enjoy the snow! 

AFM- nothing going on and just wishing the next two days away! (Tdog: I'm 6/7 weeks pregnant after 2 losses, and will get my first scan Wednesday. I go back and forth from looking at baby names and clothes, and being totally convinced that it is will be bad news. Unfun rollercoaster!)

Also- our ninja foodie just died :sad2: (unless anyone knows that e4 means and how to fix it?!)


----------



## Flueky88

Winter oh no about the foodi! I love mine. I don't use it quite as much as I used to but I still like using it.

Shae I thought of an option. If he wants tracking. How about he tracks your cycle for you. He inputs the data and maybe even take your temp for you? Tracking is work and it can be a bit obsessive (I get that way with tracking with bbt).


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh yes Fluek glad you were able to play in the snow a bit

not gonna lie I was gonna be cheeky since Shae temps vaginally. I was gonna joke SO should do it then and while he’s down there :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ;). But yeah you’ll figure it out. You two seem to end up in agreement in the end. How do you feel about him wanting you to still track everything?

winter noooooo I’m so sorry about the ninja! How long had you had it?! Boo. Hope it’s an easy fix. :(. So sorry about the rollercoaster. Wish I had safe advice. My sage advice sounds pretty dumb rn. Just a couple more days. Praying for a healthy scan


----------



## WinterBub

We'd only had the ninja foodie about a year :growlmad: we did use it a lot though, so it is what it is... I can't find any info on what e4 even means. Will have to try YouTube later. 

Thank you all for the support and indulging my scan anxiety. I know it's very repetitive- I did a good job pushing off thinking about it for weeks, but now it's all I can think about. :? Well, we'll all know the outcome 48 hours from now. Appreciate you all! :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

And Dobby, I'd say 9w too, as that's how long you carried her for. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Ohhh shae I got it backwards, I thought he wanted you to delete it. I don’t see how having the ap helps though, if you ov early your ap won’t know before it’s too late, right? And ugh what a pain to keep up with. I hope you two come to a compromise you’re both happy with.

winter I am excited for your scan!! Are you getting officially dated or do you already know your due date?

ok ladies I know I’m crazy but I am going to test on Friday for funsies. I know the chances are slim to none but there’s a chance, so I might as well  also I’m having weird symptoms but could be anything— for one my right boob still feels sore (left is fine though); the other issue is I’ve been getting round ligament pain! Wtf! I mean even if by some miracle I am pregnant, it’s way early for that…I do still get it eveey now and again but it’s happened about 5-6 times in the past couple of days. Maybe it’s just all the holiday weight I’ve packed on. I actually do plan on starting my workout routine back up this week. It’s so hard to get going but I have to. I’ve about ruined all of mu weight loss progress:/


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it can be so hard to find the motivation to lose weight. I did gain 0.5 lb last week but not gonna let it get me down. Also, I say test away! 

Dobby I forgot to say that I would count it as 9 weeks as well. 

And hey however they want to temp lol

Winter no worries. It is very understandable to have anxiety before a scan. Ugh the days leading up to it feel like eternity. Sorry the foodi lasted 1 yr. Hope maybe it's a simple error that can be fixed. If not, apparently there is a new one that you only need 1 lid to use as air fryer or like an instant pot. I really like saving space so would totally upgrade when mine kicks the bucket.


----------



## DobbyForever

Bbl but winter do you keep it plugged in all the time? I’m sure not all error codes are the same, but my microwave just shorted out (does it randomly like couple times a year). It had a E-4 error. I just unplug it and plug it back in LOL


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - I'd both love to start buying a ton of stuff now, But I also feel like I should wait until I see
what the report says. Plus, besides the sprinkle, I've already had my sister and a friend tell me they have a bunch of girl stuff for me already. That being said... I did already drop $150 on clearance girl stuff from The Children's Place. They range in size from 12m to 5T, so it's not like we'll use everything right away. I got 6 pairs of leggings, 4 pairs of shorts, 4 dresses, 13 shirts, and 24 pairs of socks. I need to stop though and just wait til after the sprinkle. lol. As for nesting, can't really say I have more of desire to clean, but I have found some motivation to do some organizing I've been putting off.
That's so messed up the way Drs and funeral homes have been dicking you around. Hopefully A is well enough , so that you can give her that proper burial. I see that you've already changed your sig. If 9w sounds right to you, then it's just right, period.
Lol @ "while you're down there". That's something SO jokes about all the time.

Winter - Ya, probably best to err on the side of caution when it comes to potentially passing on an awful sickness.
Sorry to hear that your NYE fiends all moved away. And I agree, it's so hard to make new friends, especially right now.
Potty training didn't go so great. On the first day, he had 5 accidents before naptime. Made zero attempts to get to the potty. After nap, did a few pees in the potty, but was spending at least 30-45 mins on the potty at a time, which is not the point. He also seemed a little out of it with flushed cheeks. The next day, not much difference in terms of before nap accidents and then I just kept the diaper on him after that. Alex was 32 months when we finally did some serious training and he picked it up pretty quick. Matthew is only 26 months. I don't really wanna have to potty train him with a big preggo belly or a new born, but I think it may have just been too early for him this time.
Keeping my FX for some very good news on Wednesday.

Flueky - Glad to hear the girls had some fun in the snow. :) We got some snow this weekend, so the 4 of us went out to brush off our cars and shovel our's and my mom's walkways and driveways. We let them play a bit more in the backyard before going in for hot chocolate. Hopefully your winter weather isn't too crazy going forward.

shae - I also don't like the idea of a man telling a woman what to do. Are you gonna try to discuss it further or just stop the tracking and tell him to go screw himself?

Re:BC. Kinda considering getting the implant once I'm done BFing. Seems pretty straight forward. Just set it and forget it. The only other method I've used before is bcp (and condoms, of course) and never really noticed much in the way of symptoms.

Re: Covid restrictions. Well, even though our number are slowly coming down, our provincial government has decided to have all school kids do online learning (for at least the next 2 weeks) when they start school again on Wednesday. Dunno what that's gonna look like for a JK-er. Also, theatres, gyms, concert venues, and arenas will be closed, and no indoor dining. I doubt most people will be sitting outside to eat considering it's gonna be at least 0 degrees C (32F) or less going forward. The only upside is it means I'll only need to worry about packing my own lunch for
the next 2 weeks.

AFM, back to work tomorrow. Le sigh. Felt like I was decently productive today. Went to 2 different stores for groceries, gave both of our 3 piece bathrooms a good scrub, got all the piled up laundry sorted, and already have the dishwasher on the go. My clothing haul from The Children's Place showed up and is already hung up. Pretty much just waiting on my MW appt at this point.


----------



## WinterBub

Love baby's wardrobe, Pretty! ❤️ I love teal and purple on little girls. Not anti-pink, but I am a bit anti- absolutely everything pink ;) I'm excited for you to go to your sprinkle! 

I agree with holding off on potty training until he is ready. If he is just totally uninterested, it seems like it would be a months long ordeal... Or you can just wait and do it over a shorter period of time. We'll wait until 3, and then try and have a week or something where that's all we do. They all get there in the end, I'm told ;)

Good luck with the work outs, Giggle! What do you do for exercise? I feel like exercise helps me, but my weight is like 90% determined by what I eat. :dohh: it definitely does get harder the older I get, too! And yes, the scan is a dating scan. I really have no idea wtf happened. So, really just want to see a healthy hb for now, and find out when this would've even happened! 

Thank you again for the scan support ❤️ you're right, Flueky-. This week has felt like an eternity. Especially as I went in the last time really excited and totally oblivious that things weren't right and it was a MMC. 

No, we leave the foodie unplugged. So :shrug:. We use it close to every night, so might just not have that long a lifespan under those circumstances. It's a grill/air fryer, which may also be part of it. Jack of all trades, master of none ;)


----------



## gigglebox

What is with everyone using e4 as a code? I had it on my dishwasher once. I don’t recall what it meant though. If I remember I’ll ask hubs when I see him.

did I mention our “4-8 inches” prediction turned into 13.5”?! Our power went out but fortunately they restored it quickly. We played in it a couple times but had to keep it somewhat short as it is quite chilly! Soooooo beautiful though. I’d upload a photo but it’s not working :( 

pretty was it loads of fun to sort through those? I’ll admit I really wish I coukd have had that experience. I do however buy outfits for my neice ^_^ her mom and i have similar taste so she actually uses them lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m a little not sober so gonna keep this short. Yes Pretty!!! Not gonna TCP has never been my style. But that’s an awesome haul! They can carry quite the price tag. And so cute! They scream you. I love the variety of colors and clothing types. Echoing Gigs (when do I not lmfao) how does it feel to be in the girl section?!

k that’s all I got. Gonna finish my drink and sober up a bit before bed. I haven’t gotten properly wasted but the sheer volume of booze and extended period of drinking like I’m starting to worry about my liver =\


----------



## WinterBub

Hope you're ok, Dobby and that we're talking fun drinking not bad idea drinking :hugs:i had my heavy drinking phase when I was younger, but am more or less a teetotaler these days. My folks drink a lot, and last time they visited I got into a nightly wine. I can see the appeal of it, and it was a relaxing thing to do at the end of the night. But :shrug: it seems to make me feel bad about my life/random guilt the next day, so I'm better off without it. I would have had a glass of bubbly at Christmas/NYE if not pregnant, but am happy with the occasional single glass. 

I saw the snow in VA, giggle :shock::shock::shock: They said there are people who have been stuck on i-95 (I think) for 16 hours+. What a nightmare. My in laws don't travel in winter any more, as they got snowed in at some point years ago. Seems wise to me! Glad you could have some fun with the kids in the snow. =D&gt;


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter, that’s such a bummer that you’ve only had it for a year. :( Would you replace it or no? I have a trash can that seems to have just conked out for no reason after about a year. I’d like a new one, but I don’t want the same brand because I had seen reviews that a similar thing happened to a few people.

It’s definitely bad idea drinking. It’s 100% to numb the pain. But because I need to be functional around A, and I don’t like to be obviously drinking in front of him it’s more like like me throw some bailey’s in my coffee, let me make a screwdriver to go with lunch, let me pound a few drinks when I put him to nap then eat a crap ton before he wakes up, let’s have a rum a coke with dinner, repeat nap routine when I put him bed. So it’s like a mild buzz the whole day. The nice thing is I don’t have a desire to drink more, I def want to drink less. And I have no desire to get more than a buzz. But there is the definite undertone of in order to get through this isolation and sideline my grief until I have time to deal with it, booze it is. Which I’m sure my therapist would just love to hear. Dunno if I’ve mentioned it/if you’ve read it from my billion posts, but I am alcoholic. I actually never particularly enjoyed drinking, then I dated an alcoholic. I’d drink when he drank but still usually just 1-2 drinks as i had no tolerance. Then we got pregnant. Then when the baby was gone, I lost my s*. I had really bad morning sickness, so I was just drunk all the time because my hangovers would remind me of morning sickness. It got a little better when I moved back closer to family, but I definitely had some really bad days where it’s a miracle I didn’t end up in jail or dead or hurt someone else. So I generally try to avoid having alcohol in my house or really limit how much I have access to at home. But I’ve definitely had a few relapses here and there.

Gigs haha you’re not crazy. It’s fun to poas. I’ll be keeping my FXed. I know your hubs has really got his pullout down but exactly, you never know. And I’m sure your tagline has been there this whole time but lmfao I just saw it. I feel you on the holiday weight/ pause in working out. What’s your routine? I ask like I have any desire to work out lol.

Pretty I get wanting to wait until the report. Do you know when you’ll get it? And is there a specific date for the sprinkle? Sorry if you mentioned already. I am glad you splurged a little though. And yeah lol I think having so many brothers I tend to have a gutter humor. Re potty training sorry he had a rough day. Yeah def might not be the right time. I can see why you want it done before DD gets here though. It’s so time intensive and emotional. Good luck! Sorry about the major shut downs. Hopefully just temporary for this month as a pre-emptive freak out about the (hopefully just holiday induced) surge. Snow and hot cocoa sounds delightful!

My uncle keeps posting about storms. Just hoping everyone is safe and gets where they need to. My brother’s flight was delayed like six hours because literally the entire crew wasn’t there as their connecting flights got cancelled or delayed. He’s very lucky he managed to get out that night at all. I’m thinking maybe next year I’ll take A to the snow for the first time. I just don’t want to drive, and by then my parents will be properly divorced so I gotta figure that out lol.

AFM passing more clots which means the cramping has really revved up. That hpt I took was at a ratio 0.72. I know I shouldn't be surprised at how quickly the hcg is dropping but yeah. It is what it is.


----------



## tdog

I get really jealous when you ladies say about the snow I love snow but here in England we get a flurry and that's it :shrug: xx


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry I don't have time to write more: but just wanted to say to take care of yourself, Dobby :hugs:i hope you find a way to convince yourself that you're worth never drinking again. :hugs:If it is a negative for you, then the short term buzz ain't worth it in the long run. 

I know you've had a rough run- this comes from a place of love, not judgement. Sorry, I know tone doesn't always come across when things are written down.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww no you're good. Pretty sure I read it the right way haha. I get what you mean, and I appreciate it. 95% of the time I have a good relationship with alcohol. A cocktail or two when I'm out at dinner situation. Or a drink at the movies. Whoever put bars in movie theaters deserves an award lol. It's just when I'm with my two best friends (also heavy drinkers, one is also an alcoholic and the other is just a party animal) and they don't respect my boundaries OR if I'm really depressed. Like the PTSD hit and they started letting you have alcohol delivered with your groceries. YIKES. I'm honestly happy with the fact that I haven't kept drinking beyond when I wanted to stop. Like last night, that little voice in me would say who cares if you're hungover tomorrow or you can drink then just throw up before bed. But I ignored it and carried on with my water and Netflix. I only get disappointed if I can't ignore that voice. So I know drinking to block out my emotions is an unhealthy bandaid, but I'm not beating myself up over it and I do plan to stop and have a bit a dry period after tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby, if you must indulge hopefully you can in moderation and only as needed, and it is overall somewhat helpful, not hurtful. I hope when things settle you can get back to your healthier self :hugs: 

Hmmm workouts...well I had started doing cardio then moved only to weight-lifting/strength training. It was great. I felt great. I felt stronger and thinner and I had more stamina. I'm hoping to get back there. I did workout a little this morning (light cardio) with my oldest who's kind of a sloth. I'm looking forward to picking up the pace again and feeling good again.

I was obsessively looking back at my tww symptoms. By those alone I am not able to convince myself there's a chance of anything here, lol. My "telltale signs" are digestive issues and lack of appetite/food aversions. I am feeling like eating is a challenge (nothing sounds good, and I'm not wanting chocolate by the fistfulls like I normally do, haha) but that could be a normal monthly symptom. I never pay attention since we aren't ttc.


----------



## gigglebox

omg I have to laugh, went back to the thread 11 months ago and it's hilarious how little has changed. Still trying to lose weight and make friends, still doing my sales shows, and here I am in a tww except this time its hopeful instead of accidental :haha: still have the exact same thoughts, hopes, and fears of #4. Also, we were experience bad winter weather then, same as now :haha: it's uncanny how similar it all is!

Also after re-reading my symptoms and seeing the tests and what I wrote I feel comfortable calling it a c/p. 
I'm also wondering if FRER maybe actually has figured out how to get their hcg threshold even lower than it used to be -- maybe all these super faints are legit just super super early c/p's. I think I've read that cp's are actually quite common.

Bored, caught up on my packages, can't clean because kids are napping...off to do research


----------



## gigglebox

wow guys, here's a 2011 study saying frer can pick up as little at 5.5!!!
"Using a mixture of hCG, hyperglycosylated hCG and free β-subunit typical for early pregnancy, the sensitivity of the First Response manual and digital tests was 5.5 mIU/mL"
First Response Pregnancy Test: Review, Accuracy And Early Result - Healthvigil

This is .8 better than the study done in 2005, the one people site as the 6.3 threshold. Is it perhaps feasible to think things have improved even moreso 10 years later? I think maybe so...!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I saw a lady who was getting IVF and had hcg for trigger shots at home and mixed up the different concentrations, 5miu had a faint but obvious pink line, not out of the realm of possibilities to say it can pick up less. I really don’t know what to do about mine. I feel like it’s possible that it was a cp, especially since my bleeding is a bit heavier than usual. But at the same time, I feel like I’m probably just kidding myself and it would just be easier to call it a cp. I know Dobs said I should just pick one and move on, but I really don’t know what to pick. I want it to have been a cp, but I feel like I’m probably lying to myself, and it feels so icky to tell myself I had a cp if I didn’t. But of course I don’t know. AGH.

Sorry for selfish post, just got out of work and I have an awful migraine with nausea and dizziness etc, I took something earlier but it didn’t work. I feel super overheated, it’s 34 degrees out and I walked to my car without my coat on. Feel like I can’t breathe with my mask on. I’m glad this was only an 8 hour shift.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait Shae no k love you I didn’t mean pick one and move on :rofl: I meant pick one and grieve that reality because f* what anybody else has to say. If that pregnancy was real to you, that’s what matters. That’s the loss. Which I know sounds contrary to what I started out saying but yeah lots of booze filled reflection up in this house.

I hope you’re ok :(. That sounds awful. No chance of covid right? I’m so omicron paranoid now someone will be like I got a runny nose GO GET A PCR TEST 

gigs omg that’s funny I feel you. Not gonna lie I miss the duck videos! They’re so cute. Living through you. I’m the same a*hole I was years ago so :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Okay back home. 

Dobs I love you. I worry about you. I mean this in a loving totally not judgemental way, okay? Being a functional alcoholic is still being an alcoholic. I know you know this, because you called yourself one. It’s also borderline not functional. Needing to be buzzed all the time is not safe or healthy or functional. I know you’re going through an awful time and you’re grieving and trying to cope. I get it. But if there was an emergency with A and you needed to drive and couldn’t because you were buzzed in the middle of the day, that’s a problem. You may not be drunk, but you know as well as I that you shouldn’t drive if you can feel the alcohol in your system. I am a child of an alcoholic, so I am coming from that place. Eventually, A will start to notice. I know he has ASD and that may shield him longer, but eventually he’ll know something isn’t right with mommy. My dad was unable to properly care for me when he was supposed to be watching me MANY times. He would go chug vodka out of my sight and then soon enough he’d be “out of it” aka drunk. I noticed. I didn’t know he was drunk, but I knew something was very wrong and I didn’t understand why daddy didn’t want to play with me or why he was so groggy. And when I found out what was going on around age 10, I was furious and incredibly sad. I was angry because he knowingly chose alcohol over me over and over again. He had multiple stints in rehab. He’d always choose alcohol over us. He finally got on Antabuse which causes severe side effects if you drink, because he figured the fear of possible death would stop him, and that worked, thank God. But my family was so broken during those years and when I first went to therapy I realized how much it impacted me. It caused serious psychological damage. I was going through hell in middle school and would come home not knowing if dad would be drunk again and hell would break loose. I know my dad was properly drunk and you’re only buzzed, but you know that it’s a slippery slope. I just want you and A to be safe and happy, and alcohol is a huge threat to that. So please, please be careful.


----------



## shaescott

Dogs oh no I didn’t mean like “just move on already”, don’t worry


----------



## tdog

:rofl: gigs I love doing a bit of research finding out my own stuff sometimes takes my mind of what my heads always thinking lol xx


----------



## DobbyForever

I for sure should be in therapy rn but I’ll be ok thank you love <3

and haha yeah I was like she probably knew what I meant but in case not lemme just clarify in case

I’d love to say I’ve never endangered A but that’s a lie. I can say not this week though :rofl: today is pushing it though. He’s gonna wake up soon and I’m still boozed


----------



## tdog

Dobs please look after yourself :hugs: xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk I guess I should call Kaiser and get yet another intern that will leave in 6 months. I just want to scream and break things and obviously that’s no bueno. I know life’s not fair but like life’s not fair. I really just want to scream


----------



## shaescott

Dobs idk about the Bay Area but I know in Boston there’s a place where you can literally pay to throw and break things. They give you a bucket of breakable crap and you throw it at the walls and do whatever you want to it. Might be worth looking into, could actually be therapeutic lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I’ve seen those on tv. Dunno if we have one local. I’m just hurt and angry and I can’t let it out because I have A. We do have axe throwing. If he’s in school, I may try for Friday.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae are your folks still together?

dobs I’m all for healthy drinking until kids being endangered becomes a thing. Please be careful. Think of A and do consider the therapy route if it’s helped in the past. I am not trying to lecture, just speaking from love and reason <3


----------



## shaescott

Gigs they are. If he hadn’t gotten sober, I don’t think they would be honestly. But thank God he did and he’s a great dad now. He doesn’t remember most of my sister’s early childhood because he started drinking heavily around the same time she was born, and he really regrets not having those memories in his head. It’s like a huge gap of nearly 10 years. He stopped drinking at the end of 2013. My sister was 9. It also affected her a lot because my parents would have screaming fights and she was so little. I don’t remember it, but apparently I would bring her into another room and sit with her during the fights. She remembers. Her therapist figured out that she actually relies on me a lot and saw me as a safe place and almost like a mother figure because I would protect her from the scary fighting. The fights didn’t start right away, he hid his alcoholism for years even from my mom. I don’t actually know exactly what years it was bad, it’s like my brain made that part of my life a whole separate thing from everything else going on during the exact same time. I know it was bad in middle school, but I don’t know what year it started. Could’ve been as early as when my sister was 3 or 4. Clearly I’m not over it :rofl: I don’t think about it often but when I do everything just comes flooding back. It was an awful time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww for sure. We have food and no reason to get in the car. When it’s been an issue is my parents wanting me to come get A and I’m obviously blasted. They get mad and say they won’t watch him anymore. But I’ve never put him in the car when I’ve been drinking. I just don’t like being buzzed or actively drinking in front of him. So that’s what I mean by endangered I guess. Not like my mom letting my drunk uncle drive me home going 120 mph.

I def get screamy with the fam if I’m drunk because all my repressed trauma just comes out. But when it’s just us, nobody to fight with. I just feel neglectful because he’s in his gym room playing and I’m on my room watching Netflix. But realistically I’m in a condo lol he’s 10ft away lol. Or I just sit on the rocking chair while he does his bar lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I do def need to confront my feelings sooner rather than later though but also is easier to stick yourself in a ball pit for infant/toddlers with a buzz so in some ways I’m a better parent when I drink :rofl:

I think moving her to the freezer may be messing with me more than anticipated

called my immediate family and friends everyone is too busy to talk


----------



## tdog

Awww dobs he is beautiful look at the hair :) I no its not the same as immediate family but we are here always here love :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Feel free to vent away here! And goodness don’t beat yourself up too much — look at that boy! He’s all smiles! 

grr I was going to sneaky test tomorrow but we’re snowed in so hubby is home. Also I hid my tests in the car until i could sneak them inside so I can’t even stealth test while he’s distracted. Hmmphh *pouting*

i feel like a crazy ttc-er symptom spotting. Except I’m not ttc and have zero reason to hope, haha. I guess stranger things have happened…sorry y’all this month is doing my head in and I have no idea why


----------



## DobbyForever

I just want company and I’m too Panay to be like pay attention to me. So whatever. They have better things to do.

gigs oh man it’s hard not to symptom spot. I thought I couldn’t get a bfp between the timing and the way my temps looked but apparently lol. So you never know. Happy to go on the ride with you

thanks. Just piss poor timing with this isolation :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

I just want her back. I don’t understand why she’s gone


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry <3


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: I wish there was something I could do or say that would give your baby girl back to you to take away the pain.

Gigs, lol also I feel better about having taken hpts in secret from DH. I dunno but I feel weirded out with him watching me POAS or rather In a cup.

Pretty lovely haul from children's place :)

Winter still lots of positive thoughts for tomorrow

Shae I'm glad yiur father was able to turn his life around. I hate that it affected you and your sister.


----------



## DobbyForever

:hugs: :cry: :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

So my mom was like I’m eating can I call you later. Keep in mind she knows wtf is going on. So I called her 3 hours later and she’s like, “I’m gonna poop while you’re complaining” and people wonder why I’m f*ed up inthe head


----------



## tdog

Dobs that sucks that family don't even want to listen to you cry out in actual fact I hate when family ain't there to support you the way they should when they no how low your feeling :cry: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I am so sorry you’re going through this basically alone. If I lived closer I’d cry with you into some Taco Bell. All I can say is I truly believe negative circumstances have positive ripple effects that show themselves down the road. 

i hope your mom was a bit more empathetic if you ended up talking to her. If not I hope you can find comfort venting here :hugs:

afm hubs is home again so no testing for me :( definitely getting some weird “symptoms” but I’m sure it’s coincidence. I did have a vivid dream last night where hubs got me a gift basket that had balloons tied to it; the balloons has posty notes on them, each with one letter, and they spelled out “YOU’RE PREGNANT!” :haha: i started crying and saying “how do you know? I don’t even know!” I think he said I ha been so moody lately (I was super irritable last night irl) but before he could explain further, kid3 woke me up. Grrrr


----------



## tdog

gigglebox said:


> Dobs I am so sorry you’re going through this basically alone. If I lived closer I’d cry with you into some Taco Bell. All I can say is I truly believe negative circumstances have positive ripple effects that show themselves down the road.
> 
> i hope your mom was a bit more empathetic if you ended up talking to her. If not I hope you can find comfort venting here :hugs:
> 
> afm hubs is home again so no testing for me :( definitely getting some weird “symptoms” but I’m sure it’s coincidence. I did have a vivid dream last night where hubs got me a gift basket that had balloons tied to it; the balloons has posty notes on them, each with one letter, and they spelled out “YOU’RE PREGNANT!” :haha: i started crying and saying “how do you know? I don’t even know!” I think he said I ha been so moody lately (I was super irritable last night irl) but before he could explain further, kid3 woke me up. Grrrr

Oh I hate that have an amazing dream to be woken either but alarm or kids mainly kids :haha: I was so intrieged there how rude of the kids :rofl: xx


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry for the rough night, Dobby. I'm quite jealous of that little gym! What kind of stuff does he do on it? And I second that I'd love to come hang with some taco bell ❤️ I think that people who are out of the small kid/pregnancy phase forget what all this is like. I signed a card from "OH, Me and Baby" when I was pretty heavily pregnant, and my Mom made fun of me for putting the baby on there because he "wasn't a real person". I just laughed and was like wtf (I would've been 3rd tri by then!), but I think that people forget or may not remember that what you're going through is a real death and is real grief. :hugs:sorry you don't feel more supported.

I think the substance abuse idea just raises red flags, as most of us probably know somebody who has let it more or less ruin their lives. (I'm sorry for all you went through, Shae :hugs:) I hadn't wanted to get into on here- but basically my brother is an alcoholic and he's flushed his life down the toilet. Kind of gradually, and then all of a sudden. He and his wife have two kids and there was lots of weird stuff going on. I knew it was weird, but we didn't see them often (like 2 times in 5 years), so really had no idea how bad it was until it all came out. He lost his (high paying) job, my parents found him in some weird skid row hotel after his wife called them (tried multiple treatments since then but nothing has worked), and he and my SIL went through a really vicious break up in the end. Just all so pointless and unnecessary. Seemingly, they had other issues in their relationship etc, but his drinking basically blew up the marriage, his job, his health. So... I don't think what you're saying about yourself is anywhere near his league, but tread carefully if you know there's an issue... If you know what I mean? Hopefully again this comes across the way I intend it to...

So, had my scan and got mostly good but slightly mixed news. She started scanning, and I couldn't see anything, so was just bracing for bad news. And then she said she could see a heartbeat. The sac measured 7+2 (which would make sense datewise as we didn't BD the week before, when I thought I had ovulated). And she said she was "pretty sure" all was looking good. She just couldn't see and measure the baby as it was "up against the placenta". So it was kind of like black sac, grey all around and flicker on the side in part of the grey area. she said if the baby was in the middle of the sac, she'd see it all clearly defined. But basically need to go back next week to check again. :shock: can't believe it- I'd been so built up for a definitive answer and didn't get it. Choosing to laugh, as otherwise I'll cry. But, all the little bits of info seem to make sense, and this was worlds more positive than the first scan for what ended up as the MMC. So, I'm assuming all is well and im 7 weeks, due around August 21. Like i said, pregnancy and parenting has been a big lesson in trying (yet often failing) to learn patience for me! #-o


----------



## gigglebox

That’s awesome winter!!! Measuring well for what you can see and a hb!! PLUS a bonus scan!! That all sounds great to me. Congratulations!!!

afm been shoveling out our 500+ foot driveway, then clearing 10+ inches of snow off my car so we can get a delivery of duck food tomorrow. My arms are noodles. I DEFINITELY count this as a workout! I was also able to leave for the post office to ship peoples’ packages and am hoping the mexican joint is open so I can get some ceviche. Not really craving anything but that’s what sounds most appetizing right now.


----------



## tdog

gigglebox said:


> That’s awesome winter!!! Measuring well for what you can see and a hb!! PLUS a bonus scan!! That all sounds great to me. Congratulations!!!
> 
> afm been shoveling out our 500+ foot driveway, then clearing 10+ inches of snow off my car so we can get a delivery of duck food tomorrow. My arms are noodles. I DEFINITELY count this as a workout! I was also able to leave for the post office to ship peoples’ packages and am hoping the mexican joint is open so I can get some ceviche. Not really craving anything but that’s what sounds most appetizing right now.

So jealous about all the snow I want some can I come and play :haha: xx

@WinterBub that's fab that she saw a hb and you get to see baby again yey xx


----------



## gigglebox

Project Eat Ceviche was a success! Project bring the hpt's inside without SO knowing also a success!

tdog I don't mind the snow one bit! The only downer is it was super heavy wet snow and it broke a LOT of trees around here. We have a ton in our woods broken. I saw a lot when I was driving around. Some downed trees actually fell on some power lines and knocked out the power at hubby's work so he stayed home again. Not sure if he'll be home again tomorrow....if he is it'll be hard to sneak in a test :/ not that I am expecting a darn thing but it's still fun.


----------



## tdog

Gigs a success all round then :) I really really love snow when I was a kid it was up to my waste, right now I'm lucky if it touches my toes:rofl: that is what I call proper snow :) xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae, I’m sorry for the delayed response. If I’m being fully transparent, I was having a can’t digest anything longer than two sentences moment. I’m sorry those memories came back, and that you went through that. I’m sorry that things had to get really bad before they got better, but I am glad that they did and he’s an amazing father now.

You all are wonderful. I don’t take offense to anything you’ve said. I’d be more worried if nobody said anything because it is a very tricky and very dangerous line to flirt with. I just really want to break the cycle for A, so I get really disappointed in myself if I’m passed buzzed in front of him. And yesterday, while I was still very much giddy and playful drunk, I was at a level that I don’t want to be in front of him. So all the alcohol went down the drain this morning. Like I love my family, but there's just so much generational trauma that was passed down on both sides. I just want A to have the best life possible.

Gigs, sorry that the testing didn’t work out! That dream sounds so lovely! But also so hard when you wake up after a dream like that and reality sets in. Anxiously awaiting your test. I know his pull out game is strong, but you never know! Wow! Clearing snow definitely sounds like a workout to me. Hope the delivery comes through smoothly. And that the restaurant is open! Jk just saw that it was haha win! So sorry about the trees! And I was going to ask why was hubs home but now I know haha. Does he like it when he gets to work from home? Or is it one of those jobs that is easier on site?

Winter I’m so sorry that you didn’t get definitive reassurance at the scan due to the positioning. That’s so frustrating. But yay for a heartbeat at 7w! That’s really great news! I’m glad that the measurement on the sac is consistent with the bd timing. Also great news! I feel like a broken record LOL but to echo Gigs again :rofl: exactly my thoughts, woohoo for a bonus scan! And thanks! It's pretty bare because I never decorated the room itself. Just has a second bookshelf and the rocking chair in the corner. There's a fisher price slide, his soccer goal, a fisher price basketball hoop, the gym bar, the ball pit, and some annoying alligator ball toy thing. He's over soccer now, so it's mostly the ball pit/slide/bar that he plays with. He also has a trampoline downstairs lol. This kid is spoiled. The formal dining room is his man cave, he has his bedroom, and then that gym room. I'm pretty sure he's going to eventually be diagnosed with ADHD, they said the type of sensory processing disorder he has tends to develop into ADHD. So the gym/trampoline were our saving grace during the lockdown.

Re Taco Bell. I’d so be down for a taco binge fest lol. I’d order all the things haha. <3

Re my mom, this is just her. She can’t handle when her kids are sad and there’s no immediate fix, so she just either shuts down or yells. She did call an hour later because I sent kind of a b*y text about it, and I think my brother yelled at her. But by that time I was over it and didn’t want to talk to her, just wanted to go to bed. It’s just frustrating because my therapist will be like talk to your family about x,y,z but if I try they all freak the eff out. Then I get criticized for being stoic all the time. Can’t win. I do appreciate being able to vent here. My two close friends have been great, and my grandmother did talk to me a little about it this morning. She calls every day, but mostly to check on A but today was the first time she asked really how I was doing.

AFM spent all morning getting these at home kits from my district. It was insane! They ended up having to have the police department come out to manage traffic and a*hat people. I was there at 9:40 and got home at 11:50! (I live 15m away) I didn't have any snacks for A, though we did stop at McD's for his "cheese" (english muffin with two slices of cheese and he just eats the cheese... .... ...) and thankfully he snuck the iPad in the car, so I just turned on a hotspot. He was surprisingly good in the line (was supposed to be drive through but then it got so busy cops told us to park our cars and walk in). I was like ERMMMMMM we have germs but whatever you say, hot cop. Just boss me around. That's how I like it :rofl: Absolutely bonkers. And of course it came back negative. I do have a pcr scheduled on Saturday and at work they do PCR apparently. Not going to lie, I was planning to be out anyway with grievance but I wouldn’t be mad about using these use them or lose them COVID sick days. I also just got my “don’t infect your household” kit from Kaiser LOL like what good is this going to do me? And what if I actually had a household to protect. I feel bad about sending A to school. I know he’s cleared by his doctor, but golly I’d feel like crap if we gave it to anybody somehow. And in last news, I got my charger! So my old phone is charging right now lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Phone saga update I can’t tell if this was the phone. I swear it was because I had a screenshot of a convo and it’s clearly a Samsung not iPhone conversation. I’m pretty sure I only had a Samsung once. My texts only go back to august of that year but I do have photos from June. Call log goes back to August as well. One name jumped out to me in the contacts but it’s such a common name and I don’t know anything about him to Google him. I could be weird and text but I dated a lot A LOT of creepy guys around that time. Including A’d dad and wall guy so some sleeping dogs better left alone lol

ETA my temp is 99.8 and idk if I want to send A to school because obviously the forehead reader is inaccurate as it’s saying I’m 96.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby glad you were able to pour it out. Also, hmm that is tough about the school situation. I guess just monitor.

Oof, yeah I probably wouldn't message in case it's not him. 

Gigs I'm still a bit jealous how much snow you got lol. We are actually supposed to get more tomorrow afternoon through Friday morning. 2 to 4 inches but we shall see. 

Yes. Count that as a workout for sure. That really is a lot of work. And yay for sneaking the hpts inside. How many do are you tomorrow? Oh and that dream is funny. I hope it comes true (well as far as the being pregnant part)

Winter fantastic scan news! It really sounds very positive and so nice to get another scan. I remember when they scanned me with my 1st. I was 7 weeks and they tried abdominal. I was a bit overweight and because I was early with my 1st they couldn't see baby. It scared me so much. They found baby once they tried transvag through


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the scan positivity :) I was happy in the moment, then after I left started to worry that she'd been BSing me somewhat.... But that's not really my OB's style :rofl: She's VERY direct usually, so I think she really did think all looked good. I also hadnt thought of another scan as a good thing, but you're right- bonus scan ❤️ I think I'll be anxious the whole way through, but trying to keep that in check and enjoy any good news. 

Dobby- glad you poured your booze out. It is a really incredibly useful thing to hold yourself to a certain standard. (I need to do the same re: money :dohh:). A is lucky to have you ❤️ You are clearly a really loving Mom, and I have no doubt he'll turn out to be a happy, wonderful man. 

Giggle- love you sneaking the tests in :rofl: . I have FXed you will get a BFP. Bump buddies! I wonder whether you are re: the dream, or that's really your hearts' desire and you're working through it when you sleep. Also- your food stop sounds amazing! I wish I'd had sushi before I got pregnant :rofl: I haven't had it for like 4 years now and finally we got a lead on a good place. Ahhh well, maybe next Christmastime?! And shovelling snow is definitely a work out. I do so much better when I have an active lifestyle vs having to actively decide to go do something active. 

Ok- My tablet is being weird, and keeps messing with my text whenever I try and scroll up, so I'm going to post this before I lose it! Apologies if I missed anyone/commenting on any news. ❤️


----------



## gigglebox

Actually that’s a good point, dod they try the probe or just abdominal scan? Not that it would probably make much of a difference but I am curious. I think my early scans were always trans vag, except for the one by the ob I really didn’t like (i think that was ds2); i had to practically beg her for an u/s at 6ish weeks just to see if we could see anything (I was very nervous as it was after the m/c). She was really rude about it, then finally agreed but only did an abdominal scan. I mean come on I was only 6ish weeks! I was annoyed. I saw her another time when I was sick and she had just as lovely bedside manner. After that I specifically requested not to see that doctor again.

anyway.

to answer your question Flueky, I’ll be 9dpo tomorrow. We’re also due for more snow tomorrow night. They’re only calling for 1-3” though, but considering they said 4-8 last time and we nearly got 14…..we’ll just have to see. Seems to be their predictions are usually quite off either by claiming much more or much less that was falls. I wouldn’t be surprised if we just get a dusting.

dobs can you take your temp in your mouth then the forehead, see the difference, then take A’s again and compensate for that difference? I hope y’all can get back to your normal routine soon.

dobs not to encourage internet stalking…but didn’t you know where he was from? A name and his locale may be enough…just thinking out loud :p


----------



## gigglebox

Winter why can you not have cooked sushi? I know it’s not quite the same but it helped curb my cravings when pregnant. I flipping LOVE sushi.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, yes go ahead and eaten cooked sushi. I ate it often during all of my pregnancies. I occasionally had some with raw fish......:-=


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - Thanks. I think all pink is too much too. That being said, I was considering doing her room purple, but I'm now leaning towards pink. One medium pink accent wall and the other walls a much softer pink.
Once the baby is here, I'll be switching Matthew to part time daycare (only 3 days instead of 5), so maybe that'll be a better time since he'll be several months older and we'll have 5 days in a row to help him learn.
Congrats on the good (yet confusing) scan. A heart beat is always a good thing. What day do you go back next week?

Gigs - It was fairly fun. Really just grouped everything by size. I'm moderately excited to see what my sister and friend have for me to add to my collection. lol
Shoveling snow is totally a workout. As for testing with DH home, just go into the bathroom and say the Mexican food is really doing a number on your tummy and turn the fan on. lol

Dobby - It is definitely nice to be in the girl section. Still a wee bit guarded til I see the report on the 10th, plus I don't wanna blow a ton of money on clothes when only one of my kids is gonna wear them. Buying clothes for Alex is an investment cuz I know Matthew will wear them later. And, if it's something gender neutral like jeans
or plain sweater, all 3 will get some use out of it. Babies can also grow so quick. Sometimes, you only get a wearing or 2 out of a $15 outfit. :/
No sprinkle date yet. I'm trying to be as hands off as possible. I suggested my BDay weekend (2nd weekend in April), but I have no idea what my friend has in mind. She was talking about sending out invites soon, but that seems really early for a potential April gathering. She also said if we still have a ton of restrictions, she'll maybe just make it a drive by thing. But just about everyone on the guest list lives an hour away and that's a lot of driving to just say hi quickly and leave. We'll see though.
Glad to hear you dumped your booze. Dunno if there's anything I can say that hasn't already been said, but I also want for you and A just be safe and happy. We're all here for you when you need us and I am more than down for some Taco Bell. American Taco Bell restaurants seem to have a much better selection than in Canada. lol. And A's play room sounds great. The boys have a trampoline and basketball hoop too and love them. And he's such a cutie. :)

Re: Preggo food no-nos. I know they tell us to beware of fish, but there are lots of pg women in Asia where fish is a pretty big staple of their diet and their babies turn out fine. Everything in moderation though. Honestly, I have a bit of deli meat like 2 or 3 times a week. Did so with both boys and they're fine.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry to be all about me. Falling asleep.

But the thing is, no. I barely remember anything from 2011 to 2015. I was so depressed, and I drank so much. And 2013 on the things my exes did to me. Easier to not remember. A month after him, I met my ex who threw me into a wall. Then I didn’t date for a year, drank a ton, and met A’s dad. I was like best friends with a guy and hung out with him and his daughter every day all summer and I have three memories of him. It’s scary. I see things on my fb or he’d talk about them, and I never remember them happening. My therapist says it’s because to function my body has literally wiped those memories. Buried them. But she doesn’t suggest hypnosis because she said it’s easy to create false memories but most importantly these repressed memories were repressed for a reason. There’s no real benefit to me remembering the details, but it could very well send me into a psychotic break.

According to my fb post, it was our second date. I don’t even remember what the first date was. I lived in Sunnyvale, and less responsibilities so I dated guys as far south as San Jose and as far north as San Francisco, but I did dare strictly on the peninsula because I was a snob lol. I know he took the train in to SF, so he couldn’t have been from there.

Idk. Just thought it’d be fun to say thanks. I probably never told him how much I enjoyed that date.

ETA so I searched my old messages and for whatever reason I FBed my mom a breakdown of the four guys I had first dates with that month. Unfortunately, I can confirm he does have a generic a* name and, shocker, he’s an engineer. I have his age but no info on his education or job because the start up he worked for was just bought. So it probably is him.


----------



## gigglebox

Good morning ladies!
So I tested with FRER as soon as hubs left for work; BFN, of course. I know I'm "only" 9dpo but I'd expect to see something faint if actually pregnant. I'm debating if I should try one last time tomorrow, or just accept the most likely scenario which is that it's a no go. I have one FRER (actually I guess it's technically FR6DS) left, and 2 wally cheapies. What would you ladies do? Cheapies have in the past given me lines at the same time as as FRER. Tell me your thoughts ladies!

Anywho once I know for sure I'm not expecting, I am going to make a game plan for getting my body back!

Dobs, yeah I'd agree on the repressed memory thing. I can guarantee you didn't repress good stuff, that's not how it works. I actually had a repressed memory resurface years later from some childhood trauma...it was pretty awful. I spent years fighting with it and trying to figure out if it had actually happened or not -- can't go into details but it most certainly DID happen (and actually turned out to be far worse than I even knew...ugh long story) and it messed me up pretty well and good! I still struggle with it occasionally now; it's also a reason I am relieved to not have a daughter as I wouldn't want her to go through it. I know trauma can happen to men too but I mean my specific scenario I guess. I don't know. Sorry to be vague, just wanted to say I get it :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs, Hugs. I think I remember when you went through that if it’s what you shared before. And I get you. Honestly, I was worried about a girl for that same reason. :hugs: re the frer 9dpo is early. I’d test tomorrow but only because I’d buy more tests LOL. Since you just have the one, I’d skip tomorrow and test again 11dpo.

Pretty lmfao solid suggestion. I faked so many s*s taking opks or hpts haha. Pink could be cute for the walls. I was going to do the same two tinder wall A has with like a maroon for the dark third on the bottom then a soft pink on top. I agree, not a huge pink person but it does look cute in walls. Either way, hope to see pics when you’re done painting. And good luck with the shift to part time daycare and potty training. I feel you on the clothes. Makes sense. Glad you’re getting to explore that section though! And I’m like sure it’s one kid but she’s you’re last kid and you said so much with the boys getting hand me downs. I’m a bad influence

Winter I wrote this grand thing and it glitched lol. But idk how it works with your provider, but any time I’ve had any major concerns I get a referral to get scanned at the hospital by an ultrasound tech on the fancy ultrasound. So I try to tell myself if I’m not sent there then there’s nothing huge. It does sound like it’s just a measurement thing. I had to do a few of A’s scans twice because he was being uncooperative while they were trying to measure him. Even though they reassured me there was no concern, I was there second guessing as well. Hard not to when you’re carrying precious cargo.

not gonna lie when you all keep saying cook sushi I giggle a little. I know there are baked rolls and things, not my jam. Winter, sorry you have to wait! My cousin continued to eat shellfish and sushi. I think AYCE sushi is in order next winter ;) Apparently papaya is bad, but I’m sure I ate tons of papaya salad. Or maybe I did Google it idk. Doubtful. I know a lot of restrictions are more about assuming food isn’t handled correctly, and food safety is such a bigger thing now that it was when those restrictions were created. Fish I thought was just to limit because mercury and, now, micro plastics. Raw fish because bacteria/parasites. The lists are so long though! Hard to keep up. But if it was on the main no no list from from the ob or my book then yeah I stopped eating that. I’m still bitter though that I was out here following food rules and my kid was 5lbs. Granted, I was also 5lbs but I was a month early. And I know SGA is linked to IPV and had plenty of that going on. Anyway I digress

had a nightmare I took A to work instead of to daycare and people kept gathering in my tiny classroom. Took my temp again last night, 97.7. Took it this morning 98.2. He feels fine and is jumping about singing his Moana but ugh. If I wasn’t on the verge of losing my s* I’d keep him home. I don’t even know if I have the energy to drive her to Monterey today. But this kid is coughing and sneezing like wtf you haven’t coughed or sneezed in five days and today you want to wake up coughing?! Not consistently like he coughed twice and sneezed once in nearly two hours but still. Germs.


----------



## DobbyForever

So I’m confused I just got a test results. My ob ran a drug urine test. I have never had one done in any of my previous pregnancies. So wtaf. I’m a little heated. Obviously it came back negative because I don’t do drugs but wtaf like you didn’t tell me/why did you feel the need to run it?!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs wtf??!! That is a violation if I ever saw one! I would be heated and demanding some answers there. That is beyond messed up!!!!!

So hubs’ shop is out of power. He came home as I posted my last message — glad I tested quick lol

and basically it’s either I test tomorrow IF he goes back to work (unlikely as we are expecting more snow) or I wait until Monday which feels pointless because I’ll be due for af that day.

i know in my heart of hearts it’s over but it’s hard to accept it lol

i guess shae and I will be in the “hoping pull out fails” boat together. Scoot over shae :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby my OB office always ran UDS when you went for your lab/confirmation of pregnancy. You didn't see a provider. You peed in a cup and if their test was positive they would run a UDS and collect some blood for other labs. While they never disclosed they were doing a UDs, I never asked either. L&D also do a UDS before admitting from triage. 

I think their logic is so they know if women are using substances so they can help counsel them on stopping, etc. I feel like women that are wouldn't want to submit the test and that is why they don't disclose. I definitely see both sides but if it potentially benefits unborn babies then fine. This is just how I see it and fine if you disagree. 

Oh no on A having some symptoms. 

Gigs I'd say 12dpo. At that point you should have a definitive line on a frer. 

Hard to accept you are done having babies? If so, I feel the same sometimes. My DH heals very quick and I do sometimes hope for his "wolverine healing abilities" to result in a late recanalization and we wind up with a surprise bfp one day. Then another part of me goes "well will have to repurchase all the baby stuff, group 2 in the same room, suffer sleep deprivation, teething, less me time, have to get my body back in shape, etc. So let's pass." I wish I could flip a switch and stop that occasional hope for a surprise bfp. 

Winter I was going to have S room painted pink if we hadn't moved. Vs was a soft purple/lilac, it was gorgeous. We didn't think a pink room would help sell the house so we held off. Will need to do some work so that we can paint our walls in our new home. That's just far on our to do list.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! I did Google it, and I guess it’s a thing. And now I’m like come on people. I was more likely to be doing drugs 11 years ago, should have tested me then! Jk. I did “take a dab” for the first time in my life and, just as predicted, got insanely paranoid from one hit. Confirming I’m better off sans drugs lol. I hope this isn’t against forum rules, I haven’t read them in a min. Not trying to get banned after all these years :rofl:

omg gigs that was close! The logical part of me says wait it out, but I know I wouldn’t so lol.

I’ll be over here in my immaculate conception canoe. They’re like so are you gonna be on birth control? Try again? What’s your game plan. Abstinence. That’s the game plan folks. This canoe is a one seater.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek this is awful but my memory sucks. You got the new house, right? How’s it now? Been a few months now, right?


----------



## gigglebox

Yes Fluek I don’t feel done but it’s a recent development. I’ve been bouncing around the idea since the chemical last year. Actually a c/p is what got my wheels turning about ttc#2 if I remember correctly. But it looks like I am going to have to cope with being done, and being thankful for the kiddos I was blessed to have. That’s a pretty darn good consolation prize :)

also, when I really think about the challenges of a fourth, I know it would be chaos. I am almost ready to potty train ds3 which means we will be finally done with diapers! I am excited about going out with the boys and not having to fret about the diaper bag. 

also my kids have such a great dynamic, I’m not sure how a fourth would fit in.

all that said, I’m still going to test one last time when/if I get a chance :haha:

oh and regarding the drug testing…I respectfully disagree; I just feel a woman should be fully informed on her medical care. I do see your point on protecting the baby, but in cases of loss what is the reason? I don’t know it rubs me the wrong way lol. But I totally respect your opinion and I’m all about them babies so I get it!

Dobs what did you end up doing? Are you headed to Monterey?

fluek are you getting snow?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby yes we moved in at the end of July. It has been nice. Much more spacious and nice, peaceful bit of land. We have 6 acres so plenty of land for the girls. We need a bit of excavating done so we still have some mud for now. Hope that will be finished spring or early summer 

Gigs yes I am very excited to only have one in diapers. I hope that happens in the next 6 months. I really won't know what to do when I have 0 in diapers lol

Yes supposed to get 2 to 4 inches with snow starting in a few hours. I braved walmart to get S some water resistant gloves lol


----------



## shaescott

Done I’m proud of you <3 sorry to hear about those lost years. My dad can 100% relate. I get both sides of the drug testing thing. It definitely rubs me the wrong way when they didn’t do it before. It also gets charged to your insurance, so you should be able to refuse that test being done. They do drug screens in the ER a lot but I think it’s more pertinent for emergency care. When someone is completely alert and oriented, I don’t think you should be able to test them for that without permission. 

Gigs oooo here for the testing! Also plenty of room in this pull out boat, hop on in!

Winter yay for the heartbeat on the scan! Hopefully all is well, do you have any scan pics?


GUYS. 

SO came home the other day and lowered his voice (cuz roommate) and was like “so they don’t know you know, but I told my friends at work today that I’m gonna propose”. Apparently they were very happy for him, one of them said “I need to find a girl worthy of a rock” (his current gf is a cheater and awful to him) and there were definitely some undertones of “took you long enough”. If he’s telling his friends, it’s getting REAL real. He works with his best friend and some other close friends so it’s not just like work acquaintances or anything. I’m not supposed to let them know that I know :haha: but he asked for my best friend’s number and he’s going to do a whole planned out thing, obviously he’s keeping the details a secret, I don’t know when or how it’s gonna happen. I’ve been showing people the ring pics at work and I sent them to my sister and she’s been showing her friends at school :rofl: The company sent me the link to the special order of platinum with yellow gold and I forwarded the email to him, so now it’s all up to him. AHHHHHHH.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh my gosh shae!!! That’s awesome! Oh the anticipation!!!!!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae! That's so exciting. I wasn't really worried about him changing his mind, but it's so comforting to know he's starting to tell people. You're exactly right. It's getting real! I'm also glad that he's putting thought into it. No matter, it will be a special moment. But still. Let's get real. We're all romantics at heart. Glad that the plat with the yellow gold accent is an option. J/C, how long is the site quoting on production and shipment? Does it say hehehe. Really looking forward to the story! I love me a good engagement story.

Gigs and Fluek I feel you. It's honestly why I don't know if I want to even try with a donor in a year aka the original plan. A is going to be out of daycare in 7 months, and we're totally out of diapers at home. And now that he's getting better with his consistent ABA and speech, we might actually be able to start going on mother/son/family vacations soon or revisit sports in the fall. I do still have all the baby gear except what I gave to friends, and I'm not ready to take back that closet space so we'll see. It's tough to imagine the what ifs and alternate realities.

Re the drug screen, honestly I think I'm just most mad because I got a call the other day when they forgot to cancel one of my prenatal phone appointments. And then to get a test result from a test that I know was from from the pregnancy. Like I know it's covid and a holiday, but y'all really need to get it together with your communication. That's supposed to be the best part of Kaiser. All your info in one place. The geneticist knew right away. As soon as they told me, I got an email from her within a day to offer her condolences. Whatever. I'm over it. And yeah like why wasn't it run any other time? Why now? Did I appear to be on drugs lol?! To be fair, that ob who saw me literally only met me once so probably just doing protocol. Whereas all my other pregnancies it was like I've known that ob for years, so they knew I wasn't on drugs. Idk. I'm over it. 

Re Monterey. Can't do it. Doing it means she's really gone. The last time I looked at her, I could feel that she had no earthly attachment to her body anymore. But I'm just not ready to give up my earthly attachment to it. And the house is a mess. We've been stepping over Christmas boxes and duffel bags and dirty/clean laundry for almost two weeks now. I already have load number 3 in the washing machine. So I am very slowly tidying up the house while listening to music and crying.


----------



## WinterBub

Cooked sushi is a good idea! I might try and make my own just with avocado, cucumber, cooked tuna... Though I told OH I wanted to make some and he was very skeptical :rofl: oh well, more for me! I was really strict about the food stuff last time, mostly as a mental thing more than anything else. We went for dinner at a colleague of my OH's and they grilled steak. The husband was really sweet and made a big show of mine being well done. I cut into it and it was like medium-rare, but I felt so awkward that I just ate some of it and left the rest. Anyway, going home I felt so worried and guilty, and from then just kind of adhered really strictly to the "food rules". Obviously, my LO was fine etc, but I went a bit mental with anxiety that something would go wrong. So being stupidly OTT about food kind of took that factor out of it if you know what I mean? I also never had even heard of listeria before, so that really freaked me out! 

The scan was internal, which is always fun. :wacko: It just didn't seem like a top quality machine. They have machines that the ob uses for appts like this. Then they have a much better machine and a tech who does the anatomy scan, any formal growth scans etc. I saw someone's 7w scan in the gender guessing area on BnB, and it looked pretty similar to what I saw, which was reassuring. Not much to do beyond see what happens next week, but it all seemed positive, so going with that. 

I don't think anyone should do a drug screen on you before you consent. I also think you should consent if it's a pregnancy thing but :shrug: just generally very big on medical autonomy. 

Good luck, giggle! Sorry that the odds are so low :sad2: If it is any consolation: I think I will always want one more baby. Even if I had 5 right now, I'd be wanting another :rofl: so, at some stage (likely at either 2 or outside chance 3), I'd have to agree to be done, even though deep done I wouldn't be 100% on board. If nothing else, age eventually rules it out for all of us. Did any of you ever see Ladies of London? It's a terrible Bravo show from a few years ago... One of the women on that had a horrendous 3rd pregnancy. She had a placenta issue, and I think had to have a hysterectomy during the birth. She was really upset about it (as you would be) and her Dr was really kind. He basically said that even after having 3 kids, it is hard to accept you won't have more- she was likely done anyway, but struggled with having that decision taken away. Although very different specifics, I can see how it is hard to be done when you don't feel totally and completely on board with it. :hugs:

Dobby and Giggle- sorry for your past traumas :hugs:i don't have any advice or insights to offer beyond saying I'm so sorry, and neither of you deserved whatever happened. 

I'm not anti-pink walls. :haha: or anti-pink. Some of the tiny baby pyjamas that are pink are beyond adorable. ❤️ If I have a girl, I will buy some pink stuff. I'm just not keen on the everything pink thing. Like pink car seat, pink stroller, all pink wardrobe, all pink toys... Though I wouldn't judge if I went on a playdate and someone had all that. It's just not my thing ;) although with that being said, I had a hot pink cell phone for years because it was like half the price of the regular black design :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

And I second 12dpo as test day!


----------



## gigglebox

I don’t think I can get away with testing on 12dpo, which will be Sunday, ie hubby will be home. I could try to sneak away with “bathroom issues” but sometimes he still comes in the room; he’ll be suspicious if the door is locked. The only hope is of he takes a nap, a possibility…we’ll see! 

I’m just trying to be logical about it. In my heart I know there is no reason for me to think that it may happen this month when it’s no different than any other month… And then my heart is like, well it is different, a little bit…we dtd like 5 nights in a row leading up to and including ov day. And at least one if not two of those sessions he’d been drinking….

But mostly I’m just really hopeful. That’s about it lol


----------



## gigglebox

Winter I think you’re right and I’ve heard from many women that the broodiness never goes away. I think that it’s still possible for me is what’s doing my head in. If my tubes where tied and it was totally off the table I think that would be easier…but making that choice would not be. I always assumed we’d know when we were done so i could have a tubal during a c section but we weren’t 100% after #3. Oh well.

I’ve never heard of ladies of London… Worth checking out?

while we are on the topic of shows, if anybody has any suggestions of things worth checking out on prime let me know! 

Dobs Every day tasks can feel like such a chore when you’re grieving. I tend to neglect chores when I’m sad, but I’m a big time rage cleaner. Piss me off, and I am scrubbing dishes like a mad woman. Solidarity on the laundry day today… Working on folding load one of four.

maybe treat you and that sweet little to some ice cream :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks yay for a good chunk of land, are you guys planning on doing any homesteading? I so badly want to get like a 50+ acre lot with some open land and some woods and just turn it into a homestead with chickens and goats and a huge garden. No cows, they eat way too much and I’d feel awful eating them, and it would be a money drain if we didn’t eat them. Mayyybe pigs but they also get so big and they’re so smart I’d feel awful eating them as well. Harder to separate the emotions when you raised the animal. Maybe sheep? They’re dumb af and you can eat them… Anyway. We’re getting snow overnight/tomorrow morning as well, estimated 3-5 inches. Not too bad, it’s not too hard to deal with when it’s under a foot. But SO gets the day off because they can’t work when it’s properly snowing, it interferes with the equipment. 

Dobs :hugs: it’ll take about 4 weeks to get here from whenever he orders it. If he ordered today I believe it would come in on February 4th. Though I don’t expect him to order it today lol, car repair is next week. 

Winter I was a vegetarian for 6 months once and I ate avocado rolls during that time to appease my sushi addiction. Not as awesome as salmon sushi, but it helped a lot.


----------



## tdog

Wow this is moving fast I've tried reading all but my heads not with it I've been awake nearly 48hrs I'm so tired but my body can't switch off :shrug: so we are looking at houses to rent (can't afford to buy) and it's doing my tits in :haha: xx

Shae yey for the moving forward ro to speak atleast you no he means it so so happy for you xx

Gigs sorry for the negative but you never no all it takes is once (unless your trying and takes months :rofl:) xx

Dobs you do what you feel comfortable in your head be up your arse as to what you want to do, I really can't imagine:hugs: xx

Flukey your house sounds amazing and how lovely for the girls all that room to play in :) xx

Re diapers/nappies Heidi is 2.5 and still in them she is a nightmare to try and potty train every time I take one off and leave off she scream like we murdering her xx


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, yes definitely Kaiser dropped the ball. I'm sure that was upsetting for sure.

Yes looking forward to being able to do family vacations in the future. I am hoping to convince DH we should do something thus spring or summer before V starts school but not sure. I know the girls want to go to the beach but we aren't beach people. I also get anxious about infants/toddlers falling down stairs or other non baby proofed issues.

Just take it as you can. You are going through a lot and have a less than desirable support system.


Winter oh man. That would be awful to have that choice taken from you. I mean I still know we made the right decision for us but we made it for ourselves. DH even mentioned before his procedure "Are you sure you're done? I'm afraid that you'll resent me if you change your mind." I have no resent at all even when I get that yearn. I do think that it never fully goes away for some women.

We typically chose more gender neutral for gear. We never would have guessed we'd have all girls lol. If I knew I might have went all out on girly gear. They wear plenty of other colors than pink though. My 2nd's fav color is pink though and she will tell you.

Just wondering did you have a hot pink RAZR? That is ehat I'm picturing in my head.

Gigs, I change my vote to 13dpo then. I'll think of lots of positive thoughts for you.

Bahahaha I am also a rage cleaner. Turn the music up and scrub those tubs. I used to have a thing though where I didn't like anyone watching me clean. Now I'm just proud of getting it done. It's not filthy but I wish I had more time for it

Amazon prime. I like "The Boys" and "Hanna". Not sure if they would be your thing or not.

Shae, no homesteading. We do want to do a garden this spring or possibly next year's spring. It's just hard with working and having kids. Right now my focus is getting healthy again and having me time. So thinking garden will be next year. Although we may do a real small one.....I do love fresh tomato and cucumber from the garden. Also, need to do something to keep the deer away as it's common to see them in the driveway early mornings.

I'm so glad that he is serious about proposing. So glad that something wonderful came of your last cycle :)

Tdog thank you. We are quite fond of it. Waiting for it to be ready about drove me insane. It was worth it though.

Oh no, I hope she gets over that before too long. I'm not trying to rush things as I learned with my 1st, it didn't help at all.

I'll try to post some pics of our place. We have spectacular views imo


----------



## Flueky88

I managed to get these before all the snow melted Monday afternoon.


Our winter weather was downgraded to a dusting but expecting some icy roads. So a but sad about not much snow tonight.


----------



## gigglebox

Your views ARE amazing! Bummer about the snow but there’s still time!

I’m actually planning on starting some tomatoes inside. Why not? I have an orange tree that is doing spectacularly so I’m feeling emboldened to try to grow fruiting plants inside. I have a ton of house plants, I figure I may as well try some I can eat. The orange isn’t fruiting yet, and may not ever, but I am hopeful!

i also read an article of a woman who grew a dwarf cherry tree in her apartment. It did fruit. If we all don’t have time for gardens, maybe we could attempt an indoor one? :) 2022 goals!


----------



## WinterBub

Beautiful pictures, flueky ❤️ we'd love to have a bit of land like that. Just don't have the $$$ right now, and also not willing to be so far away from work/schools. (Which is what it would take in this area). Anywhere is on the cards though once the kids are grown up/we hit retirement... Maybe even before then.

I did have a RAZR for the longest time :rofl: but that wasn't the pink one. The pink one was some kind of Nokia if I remember right. This is all well before smart phones, so I just wanted to call and text. I was embarrassed for anyone to see it, though :rofl:

My FIL has an amazing veggie patch. We don't have that, but I did buy an Aerogarden in 2020. It was really awesome, but I haven't used it for a year now. It's super interesting, too. We did tomatoes, and you have to manually pollinate as the bugs don't do it for you inside.

Tdog- good luck on the house hunt! Are you able to go and view things etc? Or is it all online etc because of covid?

Glad you're happy with your decision, flueky. That's how I hope to feel. :hugs:

I will have to look at what's on Amazon. Did you ever watch The Amazing Race? It's amazing, and I'm pretty sure they at least used to have lots of seasons on there. I watched it over months while BFing my LO! I'll have to check out your suggestions, flueky!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek so glad most of the work is done! Woohoo! And wow! I’m sure that you must5 have mentioned the acreage before, but seriously. I can’t remember anything these days. Six acres is awesome! I’m so jealous! Any big plans for the land or just want to enjoy the beauty of it? And yeah it was like when I was trying to tell my mom about the mmc and she kept interrupting. This lady was like talking over me. I could tell she was super flustered when she finally let me speak a full sentence, so I didn’t pop off. But yeah. I was not impressed. Could you find maybe an air bnb near the beach in like San Diego? Something one story? That way, sure you can go beach it but then there’s so much food and other stuff (just not SeaWorld LOL jk do you but also don’t go to SeaWorld :rofl:) but yeah so many things to do in that area plus just a couple hours from D-Land if this corona stuff gets better. Or go in the off season on a weekday. Do update on the garden as you get into it. I don’t blame you for wanting to focus on you. Def a lot of big moves. Love the view!!! So pretty!!! I agree glad that you and DH had that convo. And though the broodiness doesn’t go away, I do like how you said you get a bit of the best of both worlds around o time

Gigs sorry about not being able to test. And the broody. Also not to be a freak but GET IT GIGS! Every day for five days! You go! If you like thrillers and enjoyed “The Stranger” then they’ve come out with another past comes back to bite you series called “Stay Close”. Haven’t finished it yet. If you like baking competitions, I highly suggest “Baking Impossible” it’s basically a baker and an engineer paired up to do some crazy challenges. Hope you had better luck with the laundry. I washed like four loads. Sorted about three into mine vs Aiden’s and hung up half of mine before I ran out of steam. My coworker does go to this ice cream shop weekly with her husband and son. A doesn’t like ice cream though. Any sweets :( Speaking of bad decisions while pregnant. I definitely limited my junk food, and then I followed the no sugar until one. Kid won’t eat anything junky! Jk my mom got him into cheetos and the cheese thing at McD’s. I feel like he’s missing a quintessential part of childhood. Sending pink vibes your way! Hope that orange fruit comes soon. And ooo tomatoes are yummy. Dward cherry tree?! Amazing.

Shae omfg “they’re dumb af” I love you. I do remember reading a study on how the degrees of separation from the actual raise/slaughter of animals is key to our psychological ability to be able to eat them the days. And how that’s why you don’t see photographs of the real thing or the meat is processed in a way that it doesn’t look like the animal it comes from. Yada yada. Love your plan! I met a woman on vacation that homesteads. Well, first her husband worked the farm in exchange for lodging. But they just saved up enough to buy their own farm. She’s such a boss. I envy her. We met whale watching. She’s the only reason I got to see orcas for my birthday, she used to be a whale watch guide and still had ins on the orca happenings. Awww sorry the ring takes a month. Maybe he’ll surprise us all and order it right away.

Winter never heard of it. Is it on Netflix? How was hand pollinating? Not gonna lie. I had to do it as I never see pollinators at my condo. It was super fun at first, and then I started to feel kind of creepy lol.

Tdog it has been quite bustling around these parts. Love it! How’s the house hunt going? Fun or stressful? Also not gonna lie I love all your little sayings. I second Flueks, hope the diaper/potty training gets better soon. :(

Re pink I only dislike pink because growing up my favorite colors were blue and green. People kept telling me that I wasn’t allowed to have blue as my favorite color. Eye roll. And omg RAZRs! Omg. Flashbacks! But yes like there can be too much pink.

Re rage cleaning I’m so jealous. I’m a rage breaker HAHA I think I said that already, but I crave destruction.

Omg watched one of those horror movies where this woman knows someone is trying to kill her and stalk her, but she keeps answering unknown calls and opening the door without looking through the peephole. Smfh.

AFM feeling a bit better. The bleeding has just been spotty, moved on to brown this evening. Still passing clots of tissue here and there. Bit sad though as some of the symptoms are popping up today. I know it’s just the lingering hcg though. Just not loving it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Adding though this show stay close is definitely trigger laden


----------



## WinterBub

Oh yes, vacation! I'd meant to comment on that, too. We did a beach vacation last May and it was lovely! Takes a bit of planning (sand toys, shade for the beach etc... And I don't have 3) but was really enjoyable. We had a routine where we went down mid morning, brought some snacks, so we'd play/swim, eat, play/swim, drive the few minutes back to the apartment for shower/lunch. Then do something else or just relax in the afternoon. It was fantastic, as the beach is sort of a built in activity for half the day. We also had a really good experience booking a place through VRBO. The host was great, and had clearly said it was all child friendly. She had a baby gate for the stairs, and beyond that we just put some breakables up high. From then it was all safe and sorted. If you're interested- totally bite the bullet and go! I'd say 3-4 days at the beach is plenty of time and you'd all have fun!

Sorry about the movie, Dobby :shock: I used to read and watch true crime stuff. I absolutely can't take it any more. That, or anything scary makes me freak out and/or cry.:lol:


----------



## WinterBub

And your animal descriptions had me laughing too, Shae. There was some controversy years ago about how animals were being killed somewhere else in the world (can't remember the details). But i remember reading an article that pretty much summed up what you said- if you kill a pig in front of other pigs, they're smart enough to freak out and realize they could be next. Sheep on the other hand apparently just stand there and are like "sucks for him!" with zero inkling they might face the same fate. 

I like the idea of homesteading, but not the reality. I don't want to clean a chicken cage, let alone kill animals to eat. Super interested in the idea of it, and respect anyone that in tune with nature and everything else. Just not my thing. I'd love to come visit. I would like a dog in the future (I've always wanted a dachshund!), but that's as far as my ambitions to raise animals goes :roll: I had lots of pets growing up, but haven't had any as an adult.


----------



## DobbyForever

Well it just annoys me. Like I’m supposed to root for you to stay alive! But then I’m just there thinking ffs honestly if you’re that stupid. I can’t watch anything with kids anymore. Or anything needlessly gory. Or emotionally toxic. No offense intended, but I can’t even with season 2 of Bridgerton or Emily in Paris or Virgin River. I just get angry thinking about the unrealistic and unhealthy standard that they’re promoting. And maybe other people out there are smarter than me, but I’m not smart lol. If you romanticize crap in a movie, I’m gonna go romanticize irl and end up dating some crap bag longer than I should. 

I wanna go to the Bahamas. Not with A until he’s older. But we do have our passports taken care of. The idea of taking him anywhere alone before he’s like cognizant of real life dangers terrifies me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Whelp there went my second post of the day. Usually they save if I just reload but guess not today


----------



## WinterBub

Yes, that's true about the beach. It does end up being work because of the water. We had the best time, though- likely because we'd really pretty much totally isolated for a year at that point. It was our first taste of normal again in many ways. 

Yeah, I hear you on the kid stuff. That's a big no no. And sometimes they get you unexpectedly with that stuff :sad2: I haven't seen Bridgerton or Emily In Paris. Confession: I also never watched Game of Thrones. We were talking about getting HBO at some point, though. I want to see the Harry Potter reunion on there too. The Amazing Race is the best! It's reality: teams of two (couples, siblings, friends, whatever) travel around the world, and do tasks along the way. It's been on for like 20 years at this point! And we thought it was done for good, but the latest series started last night. They apparently filmed part of it, then stopped for months when covid hit, then returned to finish it. Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## tdog

Flueky them views are amazing so so jealous right now :haha: xx


----------



## gigglebox

I haven’t seen game of thrones either! I thought I was the only one! Lol. I do have the first season on dvd somewhere — i found it at a thrift store — but never broke into it. Same with true blood. 

how do you hand pollinate things? And Dobs why would that make you feel creepy? 

homesteader here :) but we raise ducks (and now one chicken) for eggs, not meat. We’ve only had some ducks butchered but we didn’t do it; we don’t have a plucker (and I don’t have the heart). That said we also have quail for meat & eggs (my fave!) but only hubs has processed them. I don’t have the stomach for it. I could clean them and eat them but not the actual killing part :/

well like a proper POASA i used my last frer. I have a super duper faint “keep the hope alive” line but 99% sure it’s the antibody strip. I’ll post so you ladies can ogle with me haha


----------



## gigglebox

For your viewing pleasure


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I see what you mean. Keeping my fxed but we all know how I feel about frer lately

will post later after I drop A off. Wondering if maybe I’m at reverse hook effect as my levels go down? Still just spotting brown this morning and no clots. And I know I passed her so I’m not worried from a medical standpoint. Won’t be testing again for a few days.


----------



## gigglebox

so weird Dobby. I guess it takes some time for those numbers to fall. How is everything going, pain wise? I hope you're feeling OK. Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Did they tell you to come back for a blood test, Dobby? For me, they had me come back to check HCG went back to zero. Might be worth checking if you can or should do a blood test? 

I can see where the line should be, giggle. And I suck at reading tests. based on the recent frer criticism, I'd say inconclusive. But not out yet! :-k

I'd forgotten to say- I enjoyed Ladies of London when I watched it (5 years ago). Utter trash, but I love bad reality tv TBH. :oops: though with that being said, I used to watch some of the housewives stuff, but over time have dropped off of it completely. Not sure if the show changed or I changed :shrug:.


----------



## WinterBub

Eta: those are still really strong lines. I'd definitely call, Dobby. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter, I feel you on the chicken cage! Anything in that line of bedding and changing it is too much for me. I don’t mind shoveling poop, but ugh. I don’t want to replace bedding even on a small scale like a rabbit. I helped my ex (first proposal actually) completely change the bedding in his parents’ chicken coop as a surprise thank you for letting us stay at their house for a week. I got so sick after! I also don’t know if it’s connected, but I came down with mono not too long later. Love the eggs though. I’m with you. I feel like in theory I’d say I could kill them for food, but I think I’d chicken out last minute. And awww I have a coworker who only adopts dachshunds. I wanted one for a long time growing up, but now I’m a big dog only kind of person lol.

That’s amazing (hahaha) that AR is still going! Good, wholesome fun.

I def watched GoT because it was definitely a bit much at times. Especially that first season. So much unnecessary nudity. But then you’re committed to the story and have to see it play out haha. I have HBO I don’t use. 

I need to talk to my cable company. My bill is $220! Like I need y’all to bring that down, I have one tv! Wtf. I’m also paying my mom’s cable to fake my address LOL so I can always just stream what few things I watch online through her account.

Gigs haha well you have to wait for both male and female flowers to bloom. I used a small paintbrush, and you basically swish the paintbrush on the male flower to get the pollen on it then put that into the female flower and swish it around. It’s like artificial insemination but with plants :rofl: I just felt dirty doing it sometimes. Like I know they’re just flowers but still haha. Ending up only growing one decent cucumber and making one delicious jar of pickles. But I can’t get anything to stay alive. Not sure if it’s me or this zone I’m in or my planter/soil. But all in all, I’d rather just buy a jar of vlassic and call it a day. That’s great though that hubs can do it. Good team!

Um physically I’m feeling good. No more cramping or back pain. Finally got a chat about my feelings. It still hurts, and I don’t particularly want to go to work. But I’m anticipating a s* show. The union has already said a bunch of teachers are reporting positive an on quarantine. We already have a massive sub shortage. Emotionally, better. It feels good to cry. Kind of a "What is grief, if not love persevering?" thing. Was in the store and "Lose Somebody" came on. I felt so detached when I was pregnant, it's nice to feel love for her again. It's hard. I know she would have had a hard life, but when I see newborns it hurts. 

Re the lines. Yeah I haven't brought it up to my doctor. I know I have a phone appointment next week to go over everything and then see if I need any further testing or a scan. The first line made sense because it was so light. Made sense. I did feel a bit relieved. I just don't understand why the line is getting darker.

My mom’s school has no admin right now. The principal and both teachers in charge tested positive last week. They have three additional teachers out as well with covid. My friend’s school actually shut down today and tomorrow because they have 7,000 students out district wide and 500 staff out. Some school’s hav half of the staff out. So they just said forget it and are using two of their allotted smoke days to full on cancel school today and tomorrow. There’s a part of me that hopes my pcr test tomorrow comes back positive. I don’t want to go to work. But I also can’t call out now for personal leave knowing there won’t be a sub. We do have 4 prep teachers to cover unfilled absences, but who knows how many people will be out.


----------



## DobbyForever

I emailed my ob to see what her thoughts are. I'm sure it's nothing though. I know my hcg levels were really high for 6w, so hopefully it's just a reverse hook effect situation.


----------



## WinterBub

Glad you contacted them. It's probably all fine, but one of those things that it is definitely preferable to check in about.

We cut our cable 5ish years ago. It was completely absurd. We also cancelled our home phone contract. We liked having it for emergencies, but that was also way too expensive for what it was. We just stream now- you should have a look at sling, hulutv, YouTube tv etc. Not sure what would be available in your area. But that saved us big-time every single month. I was surprised too- I called the cable company to cancel and expected to be offered a deal, but they were just like "fine, see ya!" :shrug:

Oh yeah, the tomatoes! I think I used a spoon handle to do it. They sell a special tool shaped like a bee, but I didn't have that. I didn't realize at first that you needed to do anything, but luckily caught on and it seemed to work out. Pretty much like Dobby said, just poke around in the all the flowers and you end up bringing pollen from one to another. It is really odd :rofl: I actually didn't realize that is how fruits like that grow! :dohh: this is why homesteading isn't for me- not outdoorsy enough! Your eggs sound amazing, giggle.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I couldn’t kill them myself either, I feel a little bad when I kill a spider (not enough not to kill it though), a chicken is not gonna happen, let alone a larger animal. I can’t just take care of them and raise them and then go “haha just kidding” and kill them, I know they’re dumb but what if they understand the betrayal? Ugh this is reminding me that idk if I’d even be able to send off chickens to be “processed”. SO would definitely have to send them off, but I’d have to be warned in advance so they aren’t just gone one day when I come back from work, I’d need to say goodbye. Agh I’m too emotional a human.

Dobs hm that’s odd about the hcg. I’d agree that it’s most likely the hook effect.

SO is having a hard time post-maybe baby incident, poor guy. I didn’t realize at first that he was taking it kinda hard until he told me. He thinks it’s more likely that it was just a bad test but part of him still thinks maybe I was (so, just like me) and while he’s mostly relieved, there was a part of him that was excited he said, so now there’s a part of him that’s sad and grieving that loss.

Currently trying to make sourdough bread. Last time my dough wouldn’t rise. First time it worked perfectly. Tried with a different recipe but it’s not rising and it called for less starter so I added a crap ton of starter that I’d left on my counter that was bubbly, plus some flour. Take 2, waiting another 2 hours to see if it does anything.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae do you need special equipment for sourdough bread? If not please share any good recipes you find! We love it here. 

i have to be honest, this c/p (or whatever it was) sounds like it may have been the best thing that could have happened for your relationship. It’s got the ball rolling on engagement and has moved SO closer to being on the same page with TTC. I know the outcome was disappointing but this is certainly a huge silver lining. And one month away will be Valentines Day……do you think he’d be the type to propose on Valentines?

honestly with the animals, the key is to have enough you don’t get attached. That’s the problem with the ducks — my son has them all named. They all look too different and can be told apart. So no way we could eat them! The ones we had processed were 4 pekin ducks. I feel horribly guilty about those ones. They were so lean from free ranging, they ended up not being meaty at all — we couldn’t really eat them. They were basically processed for nothing, and that has always bothered me. But we didn’t know…a learning experience I guess. There are many to be had homesteading/farming!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh shae the raising the pigs thing made me think of handmades tale. That was such a sad/disturbing scene! I have my hulu currently cancelled buy will sign back up for next season :p 

we also don’t have cable, just youtube and prime now. There’s nothing good on tv anymore :p


----------



## DobbyForever

It's such a pain to cancel. You can't do it online. Then you gotta argue with the rep on the phone who is trying not to get you to downgrade. Like you are not hearing me when I say I literally don't use my cable service or landline service, so even if you get me some amazing plan deal I'm then paying like $50 in extra taxes and fees and rentals that I don't want to pay. Ugh. Like just give me my internet and move on. Eyeroll. It's funny because I always get these drawn out please don't drop any services conversations when I'm set on what I want but then when I try to lower my bill just to get it lowered they're always like bye Felicia!

Winter, right?! Like I mean I knew but I also didn't know! Or even that there were different sex flowers. I thought it was like all in one flower or something. Idk. This is why I'm not a science teacher lol.

Shae awww that's sweet. That would kind of suck to come home and them just be gone. Even if you knew that's what they were raised for. I think I'd only care if it was one I was attached to. If I came home to a chicken being gone, pft. Cool. A cow though, man. I didn't realize how smart/dog like calves are. So that would bother me. Good luck with the sourdough! Hope it works out this time around.

I'm glad SO opened up about his feelings. And I knows it's sad, but it is nice in a way that it's helped him to really see that he wants to start moving more quickly towards building a family with you. Like yes, you've been building your lives together but that building the family part is an exciting step. Sorry he's having a rough time :(

Gigs my mind always went to V-Day hehe

And seriously. I'm the one footing the bill for all the streaming apps. I just re-signed up for Hulu for a month so I can watch the Yashahime as they roll out. Comparing everything to Starbucks/movies I no longer watch in theaters haha. So rn I have Hulu, Netflix, Prime Video, Disney Plus. I still think the price of internet is bull. My bill will be $140/month after taxes. Like back in college, I was paying $120 for two tvs with DVR and I was gaming hardcore. But my current bill is $220. He was like I can keep all your current junk and get you down to $190. I was like looooook don't get me wrong, $140 for internet makes me cringe but I'm more comfortable with $140 than $220. Eyeroll.


----------



## DobbyForever

My ob was like well duh you probably just have a persistent hcg in your system still. Let us know if your next period is hella heavy or hella delayed or you get hella cramps.

In other news, can’t make this s* up A’s daycare room is down again for a week. Smfh I’m a little annoyed that like they brought the kid knowing she had been exposed and were waiting on her pcr tests. Like my kid was only there for a day and a half. Come on now. And then it’s like well if I he just had covid then are we immune? Can we go to Disneyland? Lol


----------



## gigglebox

good grief dobs you just can't win! if you can't call out, and A can't go to daycare, what do you do?

oh disney + i totally forgot we definitely have that too. Did anyone see Encanto? it was visually amazing but I thought the story was pretty meh. I didn't like the music much at all.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have to call out. Nobody in my fam can help out. And if there’s no sub, tough s*. I joked that they can just set me up on a Zoom call with my class :rofl: he did not appreciate that LOL. But seriously I asked his doctor if he’s immune/contagious cuz I’m about to just go on vacation rn if he’s immune and not contagious :rofl:

no! It looks like something that will make me cry lol. My friend said she cried because one of the characters reminded her of me. But she was also drunk af so idk how accurate that is


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae though I’m also just saying if we’re tossing out planting subliminal Feb proposal dates just consider that February 22nd this year is TUESday 2/22/22. Just saying


----------



## gigglebox

Honestly it wasn’t sad EXCEPT the part where they go over the old woman’s backstory, which is tragic af and made me bawl. I hate crying in movies.

i mean I would totes go do something fun if it were me. Not his fault things are closed again! 

also pollinating plants sounds tedious and not fun. I still wanna try it though. 

Y’all I’m having the whole repeated glancing at my test hoping a line appeared thing going on :sigh: I don’t know why suddenly this month things are hitting me. Maybe it’s just the kids aging and my deadline on babies fast approaching. Actually next month was basically the latest I ever wanted to get pregnant. 

oh well. Sorry to keep rehashing the same thing, just trying to sort it out in my mind!


----------



## MrsKatie

Hey ladies, I posted here once upon a time years ago and i follow along sometimes.

I just want to respond especially to @DobbyForever and say I am so, so sorry you lost your baby girl. That heartache is hideous and unrelenting. My loss was weeks earlier than yours and I was steamrolled by grief. One thing that has startled and scared me with loss also is the rage. So whatever you’re feeling… you’re not alone.
I also wanted to post because I spent over a decade in active alcoholism and addiction and I know where you are right now. A stint in rehab in 2007 cleaned me up but then I moved in with a man I met in rehab (oh how they warned us… but WE were DIFFERENT… ugh) who relapsed hard and I followed suit. He has since died from his addiction and that haunts me every day. 
Anyway, I just want to say you can recover. I thought I was hopeless and I’ve been sober almost 12 years. And I was in deep. I can’t recommend Smart Recovery enough. There’s a forum and the approach is so empowering.
There is nothing wrong with you and you aren’t broken or stupid or a failure. You are hardwired to seek what’s familiar- we all are. To seek the same relationships, to keep the same habits, even the ones that hurt us. If they are familiar, our mind thinks they’re safe. We are all wired this way. Not very long ago, leaving our tribe meant certain death. The familiar was our only hope for survival. Drinking is familiar. You can start saying to yourself: “I am making sobriety familiar.” It will work. I’m telling you it’s not only second-nature not to drink/use, it’s PREFERABLE and what I actually want. I don’t even think about it anymore. You will get there too.
I’m also from Oakland so give the Bay Area some love from me. I’m one of the many who threw up my hands and moved to the Pacific Northwest… sure miss that sunshine.

@WinterBub fwiw they have recently changed the guidelines and sushi is officially ok’d during pregnancy as long as you get it from a good spot. Yoshi’s, not 7-11. I craved sushi desperately every time and basically cried tears of joy during this last pregnancy when my midwife told me the guidelines had changed.

@tdog hi :)

will respond more soon but just wanted to say those things <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. Sorry for this selfish post, but I took a rapid Covid test today cuz I had a sore throat and achy legs for the last day or so and it came back positive. :(


----------



## tdog

@MrsKatie :hi: love so glad you got sober what an amazing story I no some people some I've known for years won't go into rehab and I'm waiting on phone calls every day, one very dear man who was like a father to me died of being a alcoholic I was broken after that I had lost my dad 6-7 months earlier of prostate cancer, he sort of stepped in like a father figure then he died at that point I thought there was something wrong with me everyone kept leaving :cry: I was 12-13 at the time, but being that age I learned to just carry on with life xx

@PrettyInInk42 oh no not selfshish at all hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Katie! Welcome again :) Wish I had more to say but I, thank God, have yet to run in with that close of a tie to someone with alcoholism. Now my Dad’s best friend who is like an uncle to me lost his wife to it, but I was younger, and honestly I didn’t know her nearly as well as my “uncle” because she would avoid parties. My Mom thought she didn’t like to come because she couldn’t say no to the alcohol, but I am now wondering if she was drinking alone instead…? We’ll never know. But it was quite tragic, she had kept herself in a different room sometimes (I think she was also depressed) and one day, when she hadn’t left it in a bit, my “uncle” went to check on her and she was gone, drank herself to death. I can’t even imagine. I am so sorry for anyone who loses people to it.

pink oh no, I hope you feel better soon! I’m sure you will be fine, and you’re giving that sweet baby antibodies :thumbup: rest up hun! Hopefully SO can help with the other kiddos while you’re down.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty oh no! I hope you’re not feeling too awful from it. I agree, hopefully SO can help out with the boys and that they’re also feeling alright. :hugs: Hoping it passes quickly.

Gigs big hugs. I think that’s totally natural! Honestly, that’s part of why I was more lackadaisical than I should have been the last few cycles. That realization that I will be 33 next year, and I had planned to have my second and last child at 32 as I didn’t want to be over 50 when they go to college. My stepdad was 50 when the twins were born, but both my mom and dad’s sides had kids super young so my stepdad is the age of my grandparents. Never really sat well with me. And it’s definitely what Flueks said about the idea of officially saying your family is complete. It’s a huge shift in how you look at your life. Lots of emotions to process. All completely valid. And big hugs. I’m sorry to hear about your aunt

Hi Katie! Definitely recall seeing you around. Hope things are going well. Thank you for sharing your story. I know it’s not easy, and I appreciate it. Oakland is def a hop, skip, and a jump from where I am. Go Warriors! It's definitely a struggle, and for a long time I refused to believe I had a problem because I am so functional. But something clicked a few years ago that if you have this inner voice telling you to drink in situations where it's not warranted/a bad idea or you're like physically in pain refusing a drink, then you have got yourself a problem. Bit funny because my parents called me an alcoholic for years, but the second I owned it and said yeah you're right they were like no you're not. I just don’t like to be needlessly casual about it in front of A. I really believe it’s best when parents can model a healthy relationship with alcohol, but it’s so much more complicated when there’s a parent who has struggled and a family history of addictive behavior. I am so sorry for your losses, and I am so happy to hear that you’re in a good place individually. We’ll destroy our lives to a certain degree, but I can’t say I’ve lost anybody to it. Usually it manifests as food, love/relationship, and video game issues vs proper substances. The sunshine is nice, but you can’t beat the orcas and prices and (depending what state) lack of property taxes in the Pac NW! Not that I have the balls to leave the bay.

I just feel like I spent so much time in therapy after I left my ex, and I got really good about no longer ignoring the red flags and not settling. But Virginia. Oh man, the red flag radar went off day one but I still want him. And if it wasn’t for A, I would ride that horse all the way to Kentucky. Just makes me feel like I’m never going to break that cycle because I’m just attracted to douche. Fishing boat, backwards hat, sunglasses, I know I’m hot smile, tall, frat boy douche who enjoys a bit of choking during fun times. Everyone has their theories on why but that’s me. I just don’t think I’ll get a handle on that any time soon.

Tdog sending love. So sorry. That’s really hard when you’re wondering if the people you love are ok.

AFM well they’re letting the kids who weren’t in this week go to school next week as the teachers who work that room are fully vexed and boostered, so they’re not required to quarantine according to the new guidelines. So I am kicking myself for taking him, but I really was on the verge of losing my s*. Just sucks as still no sub, and the district basically said there’s no chance in Hades that we’d go to distance learning unless the state essentially forces us to. A’s school said kids who test negative Wednesday can come back Friday. Everyone else can come back Monday. So I asked what about A because we can’t test right now, and his doctor got back to me and said it’s her professional opinion that he’s immune and doesn’t need to isolate because he literally just had it a week ago. The director said she has to ask corporate. I told them obviously nbd if the answer is no. Part of why I picked a corporate daycare is because I like the idea that they have strict rules to abide by. I did love her email though. Like you could tell she was trying to be professional, but she was clearly annoyed because she never emails the whole school. She was like JUST FYI we shut down three rooms today. So for the 5th time let me remind you of the rules about staying home. P.S. If you are testing your kid and awaiting results, your kid should not be at school until the results are in. Like this girl was in all week, including yesterday morning. She was literally at school, and her parents phoned in to be like BTW her results are in as positive. We’ll be in as soon as we can to pick her up. Again, I’ve taken my sick kid to school so no judgement. But still judgement. Only because you know covid is more than a common cold and that they have to shut the room down. I still do not have a sub. But even if it’s just Friday vs the whole week off, then that would be helpful. I really did consider Disney but I don’t want to drive. We could maybe fly and get a Disney hotel that shuttles to and from airport/ walking distance to the park. I just think it’ll still be too overstimulating for him and I’m scared to go alone. And the whole I’m broke lol. So we’ll probably just hit the zoos and aquarium. I took a rapid this morning, still neg. I have my pcr today so a lot of what we do depends on how that comes back. My symptoms come and go.


----------



## gigglebox

Dang Dobs taking the kid while still waiting on results, that’s bold. Ugh I always hated emails like that though at work, the giant group ones that passive aggressively call you out lol. I want to get the kids to the aquarium if we can sometime soon. I’m not sure #3 will be old enough to really remember it but I think the other two would super dig it. If not maybe just the zoo, about half the distance.

hubs had to go into work today so I was able to take one more test, the wally cheapie. Tooootally negative so definitely out. I’m going to really try and get over things and focus more on working out and on the kiddos. We’ll be starting #2 in kindergarten this year! I can’t believe it. I mean he’ll be homeschooled but crazy that he’s officially of school age this year. Depending on #3’s interest, I may just him too. He’s one smart cookie and absolutely adores and admires #2, wants to do everything he does anyway so maybe I can take advantage of it :)


----------



## WinterBub

Will write more later: just coming in with a :hugs:for you, Pretty. I'm sorry- I'm sure it's stressful and worrying being pregnant. Someone on here had a thread about being pregnant with covid, which I thought was helpful. Will see if I can find it... She was put on blood thinners, but not sure if that's standard for all pregnancies or just her exact timing etc of when she tested positive. In any case- maybe set up a telemed with your family Dr/OB to see if they would suggest anything? 

Hope you're feeling fine, and that is passes for you quickly. :hugs:


Thread:
Covid in 3rd Trimester (vaccinated)


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty so sorry. I hope you feel better soon.

Dobby that's crazy that they still took kids to daycare with pending results.

Thanks for the suggestion. If we went to the beach we would probably go to the gulf, FL, or along the east coast. I want to Disney World sometime but currently waiting to see if FIL books a Disney vacation. He uses his points and we just pay for tickets and food. So much cheaper to go but perks of being at a Disney resort. We probably won't go if mask mandates are in place which may be never. The thought of being in humid heat in FL with masks just sounds miserable to me.


Hi Katie.

Winter how have you been feeling?

Gigs that sounds like a good plan to focus your energy elsewhere. Also I think it's amazing that you are homeschooling. I'm also a little sad thinking V will start school this year. Trying to prepare her as she doesn't go to preK or daycare.

I can't remember who mentioned it but I cringed at the toxic relationship in Bridgerton. I don't understand romanticizing toxic relationships either.

AFM not much going on for me. Fixing chili for supper on this cold day and being a bit lazy today.


----------



## WinterBub

Shae- I'm so glad that a lot seems to have happened for you out of this cycle ❤️ a pregnancy this month seemingly wasn't meant to be, but it's amazing that it has made such a change of heart for your SO. I hope the engagement happens soon, because I want to hear about the wedding planning!! And dress selection :) I hope your bread worked out! I have a bread maker, and it's super easy to use, but I have killed two loaves by using water that was hot instead of warm. I assume it killed the yeast. Lesson learned! 

Giggle- your home sounds amazing. And like such an amazing place for your kids to grow up. I had a duck at one point when I was about 10, and have a soft spot for them. We did one of those school projects where you hatched eggs in an incubator etc. He was so sweet, and quite smart. He imprinted me as his Mom, and would chirp in this particular way when he saw me. Ahhhh, the memories! It was so sad when we had to give him away. He went to live on a farm that belonged to friends of friends. I do like animals, but just can't imagine having any right now with our lifestyle. I'm sorry about the BFN. I wish your OH would relent! But I get that some decisions are better made logically, than emotionally. :hugs:

Hi Katie! Thank you for stopping by and sharing ❤️ I'm so glad that you found a way to totally turn your life around. 

So what's the latest for A and school, Dobby? It seems like it is all so confusing. They are probably a bit on the back foot, trying to deal with everything and pressures from every angle. Now is probably THE time to do Disney :rofl: if you're cleared to be out and about, I'd really consider it. I bet the crowds are way down, and hopefully prices are too?! Although I agree with Flueky that I wouldn't be keen if it is masked. Sorry that work has been such a mess with lack of support/subs etc. I'd really love to see an audit of where the billions in covid relief went. Because it seems like nobody did anything useful with it.

Let us know if you find a good beach spot for families in Florida, flueky! We want to do some kind of big meet up with OH's family (from lots of different places). The Florida panhandle seems like a spot that would work. Have you heard of Destin? I just remember researching that years ago, and then no family trip came of it. Exciting that V will be off to school this year. I kind of dread the end of the baby/toddler phase (I love both!) but had a friend's Dad really hype me up for school age. He said he loved when his kids were like 7/8 and started to really get into hobbies, topics, interests etc and you can start to have real chats with them. ❤️ 

Pretty- been thinking of you, and hope you're feeling fine both physically and mentally. Do you have any idea where you would've caught it? I hope everything is mild, and will pass soon for you. Please check in and let us know how you are. :hugs:


AFM- been feeling pretty rough the last couple of days. Been going to bed way too late, and then feel really flat and unwell the next day. Need to get a handle on that. I was very anxious in pregnancy #1, and am trying not to give back into that. I asked my OB if I can use a cream for eczema (Eucrisa). She looked it up, and said as it's topical, she thought it would be fine for a week or so. So, I went ahead and used it, and then googled for myself after a few days. It doesn't have a pregnancy category in the US, but has a fine one in Australia (no human studies, but no harm in animal studies). None the less, it says it isn't recommended, so now I feel worried and guilty. Logically, 4 days of a cream on my hand is unlikely to have done anything, illogically I feel really bad about it. I am not a glower- more of a worrier, who gains way too much weight :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs right?! I mean, I’m an a*hole so I kind of get a good chuckle out of them. Usually because it’s not directed at me, and I know who it is directed at LOL. Hope you can make it out to the aquarium! Always a hit. Even if LO doesn’t fully remember it, its still fun in the moment. Sorry about the wally test,’ and I agree that focusing on you and the fam sounds like a great plan. You’re a rockstar for juggling so many responsibilities!

Fluek yeah I can’t imagine a mask in humidity lol. It’s hard enough wearing them at work here. The union at least negotiated n95s to be shipped out this week, but they were saying double mask. I had tried that the week after I got my bfp. I couldn’t make it 30m.

Winter omg that duck sounds adorable. I did see on instagram that Disneyland is discounting prices from now until April LOL. I may look into to for real but idk. I hate the idea of taking him alone, and I worry about meltdowns. So idk. Or like what would I do if he decides mid ride he wants off. I’m sure the lines are more manageable, but idk. Just a lot can go wrong, and I’d have no backup. Hugs. I know it’s hard not to worry. I’m sure all is well though. When is your repeat scan? So sorry you haven’t been feeling great. It’s definitely a cycle. Hope you can manage a good night’s rest and that resets things.

Pretty hope you’re feeling alright <3

AFM yeah idk I don’t feel like nagging the daycare about the rules on kids who just had covid. I think even if they let him go Friday, I’ll still take the day off. Not banking my sick days now anyway and I could use the Friday and Monday to recoup. Still no sub. I haven’t been able to do my sub plans because A is being extra clingy since I picked him up early on Friday. Might look into pricing on the hotel and tickets but I’m just exhausted.


----------



## DobbyForever

I'll have to backtrack through instagram, maybe the deal was only linked through social. It was saying like up to 25% off I think. I just checked their site, and if we stay at a Disney hotel (my paranoid preference) then we're looking at close to $600 just for a couple of nights. If I drive though, we could stay out in Pasadena and just drive to the park in the AM nbd. I just like the idea of being close to the park if he gets overstimmed/ he does still nap in the middle of the day. Even if I lie and says he's not 3 yet, and let's get real with his speech delays/babbling I can get away with it, my ticket is still another $250. Plus gas prices are still insane right now, and it'll take about 3-4 tanks (at $75/tank) to get there and back. Factor in feeding ourselves, I'd be shelling out nearly a grand just for a couple of days... ... I'd be happier somewhere in the like $700 range for a 2 day excursion. Especially when he doesn't particularly give a s*. Like if I know he wanted to go and would have a blast, shut up and take my money.

Re the perks I do have a coworker who unfortunately cannot have kids and her hubs never wanted kids, but they love taking their nieces and nephews/love Disney. So they have a Disney credit card and use it to pay for everything. So they end up going to Disneyland a few times a year essentially paid for from their rewards program.

ETA the hpts must have been the reverse of hook effect. I took one today, and it's way down to 0.5. I'm still spotting off and on, but I imagine it'll stop soon. It's pretty scant. And to add salt to wounds, my cousin is scheduled to be induced to bring her baby girl into the world tonight. Sigh.


----------



## WinterBub

I have a friend who took her son to Disney alone, and she said it was great! This would've been pre-covid, and they went to Florida, so a slightly different moment in time. Her son was 5/6. I know what you mean about having no back up, but the flip side is that you're master of your own destiny. :shrug: I hate negotiating on what restaurant to go to etc. It just seems like a chance to make lemonade out of a crappy time, but at the same time- I get that doesn't make the drawbacks magically go away!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I mean I love traveling solo for that exact reason. I’m not worried age wise. I think 5 is a great time to go. But developmentally, he’s not really 5 in a lot of ways. So between the sensory issues and autism issues, I just don’t know that it’ll be a positive vs negative for him


----------



## WinterBub

That's awesome re: the credit card. Makes sense if you live close. I've never been, but maybe someday. Really sweet of them to treat their fam, too. ❤️

Yeah, that does sound very expensive. We couldn't do it without planning and saving up etc. What about a VRBO or Air BnB somewhere new, but not too far away? You guys can go out wherever if you don't have to fear covid, and have been cleared to reenter society! 

And glad the HCG is dropping :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. Just caught myself up as best I could. I'm also using my laptop to reply instead of SO's desktop, so forgive me if I forget some stuff.

Dobby - Oh, I won't be painting for a while. She'll be in the master bedroom with us until Matthew gets a twin bed, or we get both boys a set of bunk beds. Possibly XMas of this year.
Glad to hear that your hcg level is finally coming down. Hopefully your cycles going forward are as calm as they can be. And I totally agree with not shelling out all that cash if your kid(s) isn't gonna really enjoy it. Do you actually think you'll go on a little trip this weekend, or are you just thinking out loud?

Flueky - That's quite a view. Are you guys that out in the open, or do you have a fence around your property?

shae - FX that propsal comes very soon. 22/2/22 does sound like a pretty perfect and memorable date. :) Hope your bread turned out well this time.

Winter - Thanks for the thread link. I'll check it out.
I'm sure the baby will be fine if you only used the cream for a few days. Do you think your unwell feeling is your poor sleep schedule or pg related?

Katie - Welcome and good for you for overcoming your addiction and sticking with it for so long.

Gigs - Sorry that your last test was definitely negative. As much as you wanted it, maybe it's better to not have to deal with a newborn and homeschooling 2 kids at the same time. Good lukc with the working out and weight loss.

Re: Raising animals for food. My paternal grandfather used to raise rabbits in the 50's in Germany. After a while, he decided he didn't want to anymore and killed the ones that were left. I don't think my (single digit aged) dad saw that part of it, but he was there when his dad was gutting them and he swears he saw one of the hearts "thump". So, his dad picked up the heart, dusted salt on it and it started beating like crazy. Weird science and a crazy story. The stuff our parents were raised seeing and experiencing. lol

AFM, I took a rapid test on Tuesday morning and it was negative. I know I was feeling bad enough to bring some Buckley's pills with me to work on Thursday, and then was feeling worse on Friday when I got my positive. I didn't have a fever, but I feel like I spent Friday night "sweating it out" and didn't have any aches by the morning. My sore throat and ear pain is pretty well gone. My nose is back and forth between being 50-90% clear. I still have a cough, but it's mainly for getting rid of phlegm. SO and my mom have been watching the boys while I stay in Alex's room. I put a camera monitor in the living room, so I can still see them. Alex has seen me a few times in passing and kind of understands what's going on, but Matthew hasn't laid eyes on me since Friday morning. I changed his diaper in the middle of the night last night (while masked) and held him for a couple mins while he slept. SO was told Matthew needs to stay home for 10 days, but the daycare director called me and said only 5. So, I'll call on Tuesday and try to get that confirmed. I also need to only stay home for 5 days assuming my symptoms go away, which they are. Thinking about doing another test tomorrow morning and, if the test line is faint, maybe I'll hang around them with my mask on. Not seeing my kids for 5 days is bullshit.


----------



## tdog

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hey all. Just caught myself up as best I could. I'm also using my laptop to reply instead of SO's desktop, so forgive me if I forget some stuff.
> 
> Dobby - Oh, I won't be painting for a while. She'll be in the master bedroom with us until Matthew gets a twin bed, or we get both boys a set of bunk beds. Possibly XMas of this year.
> Glad to hear that your hcg level is finally coming down. Hopefully your cycles going forward are as calm as they can be. And I totally agree with not shelling out all that cash if your kid(s) isn't gonna really enjoy it. Do you actually think you'll go on a little trip this weekend, or are you just thinking out loud?
> 
> Flueky - That's quite a view. Are you guys that out in the open, or do you have a fence around your property?
> 
> shae - FX that propsal comes very soon. 22/2/22 does sound like a pretty perfect and memorable date. :) Hope your bread turned out well this time.
> 
> Winter - Thanks for the thread link. I'll check it out.
> I'm sure the baby will be fine if you only used the cream for a few days. Do you think your unwell feeling is your poor sleep schedule or pg related?
> 
> Katie - Welcome and good for you for overcoming your addiction and sticking with it for so long.
> 
> Gigs - Sorry that your last test was definitely negative. As much as you wanted it, maybe it's better to not have to deal with a newborn and homeschooling 2 kids at the same time. Good lukc with the working out and weight loss.
> 
> Re: Raising animals for food. My paternal grandfather used to raise rabbits in the 50's in Germany. After a while, he decided he didn't want to anymore and killed the ones that were left. I don't think my (single digit aged) dad saw that part of it, but he was there when his dad was gutting them and he swears he saw one of the hearts "thump". So, his dad picked up the heart, dusted salt on it and it started beating like crazy. Weird science and a crazy story. The stuff our parents were raised seeing and experiencing. lol
> 
> AFM, I took a rapid test on Tuesday morning and it was negative. I know I was feeling bad enough to bring some Buckley's pills with me to work on Thursday, and then was feeling worse on Friday when I got my positive. I didn't have a fever, but I feel like I spent Friday night "sweating it out" and didn't have any aches by the morning. My sore throat and ear pain is pretty well gone. My nose is back and forth between being 50-90% clear. I still have a cough, but it's mainly for getting rid of phlegm. SO and my mom have been watching the boys while I stay in Alex's room. I put a camera monitor in the living room, so I can still see them. Alex has seen me a few times in passing and kind of understands what's going on, but Matthew hasn't laid eyes on me since Friday morning. I changed his diaper in the middle of the night last night (while masked) and held him for a couple mins while he slept. SO was told Matthew needs to stay home for 10 days, but the daycare director called me and said only 5. So, I'll call on Tuesday and try to get that confirmed. I also need to only stay home for 5 days assuming my symptoms go away, which they are. Thinking about doing another test tomorrow morning and, if the test line is faint, maybe I'll hang around them with my mask on. Not seeing my kids for 5 days is bullshit.

Oh man that's awful I don't think I could stay away from my kids that long was bad enough when my 10 year old tested positive before Xmas turns out the guidance had changed to 7 days on the 22nd so he was 4 days in by then so Xmas eve and Xmas day we tested him and he wanted to come out and spend Xmas with us all, and in all honesty I eas getting separation anxiety from him was awful, hope the symptoms go soon for you love xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Proper post later but pretty just be careful. The new guidelines are 5 days isolation if vaccinated and boostered but then it still mask indoors/around people. But I will say A likely got it from his BT, and that was with distance as much as the job allows, masking, hand sanitizer, and taking temps.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs have you ever look to see if the park has special days/times for special needs kids? Around here they do that as carnivals, keeps things low key so kids with sensory issues can still enjoy it. 

winter that’s so cute about your ducky friend! Did you ever see it again after it was at its new home?


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter, right?! I’m like want to adopt me?! I have a Costco card for the money back. I think next month I get about $600 cash back. It’s not a Disney vacation, but boy is it helpful.

Pretty for sure for sure. I feel like you mentioned that, but I got goldfish memory. I probably won’t. I want to take him to SF Zoo or some other fun children’s stuff in the bay. But a lot of it is outdoors and I’m cold. And I hate driving. And again with the nap in the smack middle of the day makes things hard with trying to avoid traffic. I just hate sitting at home all day with him watching his iPad and me watching tv. I am sorry that you haven’t been able to see them. It’s so much easier when they have it but you don’t. Like idc bring on the covid germs, I want to snuggle you. But I can’t imagine it being the other way around. :( Do you have access to those like n95s or maybe so a surgical with a cloth over it? Glad to hear that the symptoms are at least easing up.

Gigs it’s been on my to do list to either email or call them and ask. I haven’t checked into it, but word of mouth from my friends with kids who have autism or adhd or both is that Disneyland hasn’t been as accommodating or helpful as you’d expect them to be. Which I kind of get. I can see people taking advantage or just the sheer volume of kids with special needs. But I haven’t checked directly. It does look like they have a Disability Access thing that would make the wait time less. And some quiet areas that are accessible for kids that are overstimulated. Does require some planning though as you’re supposed to register for the DAS two days before. Earliest I could get that done is tomorrow. Tuesday to drive down. W/Th to do parks. F to drive back up. S/Su to be exhausted. Monday I have off but the preschool is open. My mom said no though. Mostly cuz she can’t go, so I think she’ll be sad. Which she would. And he would. But like WE HAVE IMMUNITY when will we ever feel safe again?!

I’m exhausted. I spent an hour chasing A around school as he broke a million things because my stepdad was late to get him. Don’t get me wrong, I’m so glad my parents took him so I could get my sub plans done. Ever since I picked him up early on Friday, he’s been glued to me. I was about to lose it. I couldn’t type my plans. Took 3 hours to put together some shoddy plans for M-Th, and I don’t have a sub. And the science teacher is out tomorrow with no sub. So that’s at least two preps cancelled. I’m sure others will as well. And apparently there was no custodial work done last week. Everything is dirty and gross. I feel for my boss. He’s so stressed.


----------



## gigglebox

What a mess Dobs. Yeah count me out for running any school outside of home :haha:

well y’all, af has officially arrived. I’m fine with it and wondering if that urgency to ttc will hit me again at ov time…we’ll see I guess!

i’m feeling really motivated right now though to straighten my house. Sadly I was motivated to workout first and now my legs are jello and moving is difficult:-k


----------



## WinterBub

I'm glad that you're feeling well Pretty, all things considered. :hugs: Seems hopeful that you'll be right as rain after a few days. I'm not sure what I would do in your shoes (it's always easy to say, but not so easy when it's your reality!). I guess it depends on how you'd feel if the rest of the family got it. Its always possible they may already have it/you could have gotten it from them in the first place? I guess you could read up on the times when you're most contagious? I think it is the early days of infection. Just thinking that may already have passed as you said you had some symptoms for days before the +. :shrug: If you'd be really upset about anyone else getting it, I think I'd isolate until a negative or almost negative test. I think a lot of the guidelines are totally made up at this point, and not necessarily about health (ie. it's about getting people back to work asap, even if they spread it). So, you just have to think through what you think makes sense and what you're comfortable with. Also, I wouldn't put any trust in a mask preventing spread. Even CNN advises that cloth masks are useless. Sorry, it all sucks :sad2: it is interesting to hear the difference in your experience vs Shae's... I guess you have Omicron (because it seems pretty mild), and Shae had Delta (loss of taste etc)? Wild. I hope all your symptoms pass, and you don't have to worry about it all for too much longer, anyway.

I think the feeling rough is pregnancy... I had much worse MS with my LO, and with the MMC. So it seems weird that I'm not sicker. I just seem to feel decent so long as I drink a little bit of caffeine (which I didn't do with my LO) and get to bed at a decent hour. Getting nervous for the repeat scan, but hopefully all will be right on track after seeing the hb last week, and having no bleeding or pain or anything over the past week. I want to get properly dated, so I know my due date!

No, Giggle. I never saw the duck again. My parents said they called and the duck had found a new mother to adopt him, and was very happy at the farm. I don't know if they really called, or just lied to me and gave him a happy ending, no matter what the truth was ;) We did both chickens and ducks at school- one girl kept her chicken as her family had a coop. Turns out the chickens were bought from a supplier selling them to be meat. Her chicken was like twice the size of her other chickens, because it was clearly never intended to grow to adulthood. Then it dropped dead as some early age to boot. Kind of terrifying to think that this is the meat we eat (and this was like 20-25 years ago!).

Sorry that work is such a mess, Dobby. Again- it just seems so stupid that in a lot of areas, it seems like despite months to prep and tonnes of $$$, everything is still a total shambles. Hope that you get your plans done, and that your classes are taken care of. And I hope you find a way to enjoy the forced time off. When will you be back at work?


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry AF got you, giggle :hugs:will be interesting to see how you feel when the next round of hormones hit. Have you felt the need for another like this and it has just built up? Or did it come out of nowhere? These things do tend to work out as they should... So I hope either your OH has a change of heart, or you get to the point of not craving another. :hugs:i think logically this will be it for us. Outside chance of one more, but I cant see it happening as I'd be 37+ by then. 

Good luck straightening up the house! I need to do that too :shy:


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks winter, I got a good bit done and am laying down now while the younger ones sleep and the older one does some science work on the computer. My ute is a crampy b* so just relaxing feels nice, only as I’ve gotten some house work done. Otherwise I just feel guilty.

oh those meat birds… *shudder* my BIL got one from tractor supply. Long story short they sold him about 20 at a discount for him to take all— turned out they actually sold all egg layers, except for two — one meat bird and one turkey poult lmao! The meat bird grew to be a sad site. She was just so large she could hardly walk. She was huge! I think it was kind of a merciful thing to process it in the end. Now the turkey we were originally going to have for thanksgiving, but it’s like we were talking about earlier— when you just have one you get attached, and my SIL did. It is a white female turkey they let free range. My SIL says it’s a good guard dog and alerts them to foxes. I’d really love a pair of turkeys but not sure how they’d do with the ducks.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh about broodiness…it comes and goes. I think you hit the nail on the head — my hearts says LET’S GO!!! And my head says DON’T BE AN IDIOT!!! But I get fixated in things, so if I can convert this into weight loss efforts I’ll be good.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs lol idk I applaud you for homeschooling your boys and doing an incredible job at it. I feel like I'd go mad if I homeschooled A. But when it's other people's kids, it's different. Haha. I do wonder if the broodiness will come back when you O. I honestly don't want a second kid, but golly when I'm in the fertile window. I'd pretty much let anybody knock me up. It's such an intense pull. Hopefully you can rest those legs and get enough cleaning down to feel productive. But hey, you worked out! So I count today as productive regardless of cleaning. Got nothing to add. Closest I come to any meat animals are the wild turkeys that roam around the city hahahaha. The ones by my house look mangey af, but the ones by my work look pretty solid. A*hats though, They've def learned we'll all brake for them so they just waddle in the street without a care in the world.

Winter I am so with you! The guidelines at this point are clearly just about getting people back to work ASAP and not about protecting anybody. I could have direct exposure, and symptoms or not still go to work until I test positive even though they know you are contagious before you necessarily test! Or what about how it takes 2-5 days to get results?! SMH. My friend sent this hilarious reel about it. I feel bad laughing, but it's funny because it's so accurate. It does sound like things are going smoothly in your pregnancy. Which always feels like something is wrong. Excited for your next update <3 And happy you've found a routine that works to keep the MS at bay. That's crazy about the "meat" chicken! But makes sense if they're bred for size vs longevity. Does make you wonder like you said about how that impacts us as the consumers. Which is why I'm not gonna think about it :rofl:

Sounds like there is at least a body in my room. They pulled someone from the district office who has a teaching credential to take my class. Yikes. The PE teacher covered first period while it got sorted. I have 6 students out today on quarantine. 3 precautionary, 3 direct exposure. Been fielding emails left and right all morning even though I'm "off" lol. A is mad. He keeps shutting my computer and saying "all done work!"


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha A is off to school tomorrow thank goodness

ETA just checked to see when I’ll get my results back from my test on Sat. It says expect them 1/12. Like really?! A 4 day turnaround? Especially you’re supposed to isolate five days after a positive test. I wouldn’t even know if I was smfh

ETAA spent all day answering emails. Also said G damn it and now A is just randomly say it so oops


----------



## WinterBub

Totally selfish post incoming...

Had my follow up scan and left without a clear answer, and feeling pretty low about it all. Started out using the same scan machine as last week, which is seemingly junky. Still couldn't get a clear image beyond seeing a flicking heartbeat and an ill-defined blur. So, the Dr moved me to another room and asked the tech to do a scan. So, did that and saw a HB at 153, and baby measured 7w exactly one time, and 7w1d on checking. 

By LMP, I should be 9w. Timing wise, that didn't make sense, but anything less than 8w doesn't seem right either re: when I got my BFP :sad2:so, was told to be "cautiously optimistic" and come back in 2 weeks for another scan. Just feel totally deflated, and like everything I know doesn't add up right :sad2:
I'm also quite angry I didn't get a better scan last week. It did appear that things had changed in the past 6 days, but I don't have the two proper measurements to compare. :cry:


----------



## Flueky88

I'm so sorry you didn't get definitive good news. Will be hoping all will be well at scan in 2 weeks and their machine is just junk.

Dobby socks that you spent time working when you are supposed to be off. V sill say shit, totally my fault. She doesn't say it much anymore thankfully.

Gigs sorry about AF. I hope the broodiness doesn't return and that you can focus your energy towards getting healthier.

Pretty hope you are feeling better and able to spend time with your kids.

No. It's open field for us. One of our neighbors has a fence up so we do have it on one side. The back has some trees and vegetation so kinda like a fence lol


Will update more later


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter, I’m so sorry that you weren’t able to walk out with definitive answers. Honestly, a shoddy machine can really throw off measurements. I’m a bit annoyed they used the same one again knowing it was acting up. Do they not have other ultrasounds?! That’s ridiculous. I’m keeping my FXed. No more cramping/bleeding, right? And the heartbeat at 153 is absolutely wonderful! Such a strong hb for 7w. A’s was only 128 at 6w4d and then about 140 at his nt scan/the rest of my pregnancy. So that’s really promising even if the measurements are behind. I know you weren’t sure of ovulation, but what CDs did you have sex? Did you have sex at all about 5w ago? I’m sorry, I don’t remember when you got your first positive. I know they said the sac was 7w a week ago, but if the machine is crap and the tech wasn’t being accurate, I’ve seen them be off by up to a week with the sac measurements. I’m assuming they didn’t run hcg since they saw the hb? I’ll be praying for you and little beanie. I am glad they’re following up in 2 weeks. Hugs hugs hugs

Fluek yeah. I mean I could have easily not checked my email, but I knew it was going to be a s* storm. It’s also just frustrating that every time I come up with a plan to take her to Monterey, something comes up. And I could have probably just said sorry guys I’m out. But that’s what I do. I’m addicted to self sacrifice. It’s a complex. There were two uncovered jobs today as well at the site, so many teachers lost their prep. That’s awesome about one side being fenced. I can’t imagine how much it must cost to fence in that much land.

Pretty also thinking of you! Hope you’re feeling alright and agree that you got to see your kids. :(

AFM I’m exhausted. Anxiety had me up until past midnight. Got to work right at the bell this morning. Play went well. I don’t know if it’s because my cousin had her daughter last night or because I work with kids or because today was the first day that I didn’t need a liner or because I’m exhausted or because I’m just a wreck, but it was so hard to be at work. I cried the entire lunch break. I had to ask my kids who "won" the play this morning five times, and they were like wtaf is wrong with you. You've asked us 5x in the last 30 minutes, and you were the one who did the scoresheet. Sigh


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby so sorry today was hard. :hugs: I hope you find the time to take her to Monterrey. I also can relate. I often check my emails when I'm off. I worry that someone will send me a time sensitive records request. Legit there are some that I only have hours to complete. They are few and far between but still.


AFM I've graduated PT. I haven't met my goals but I feel positive that I can accomplish them with continued time and effort. 

I lost about 2 lbs from last week, yay! 

Not much else I can think of. I hope that everyone manages to have a good week.


----------



## WinterBub

Im sorry, Dobby :hugs: you've been through a lot and not had a proper chance to process and grieve because of Christmas and then your covid saga. How did you go today? Will you have a chance to take her to the beach any time soon? :hugs:Is there anything you can do to relax in the evening? I know I need to get to bed earlier, because being tired just amplifies all my negative feelings. Can you treat yourself to some nice restaurant or take out at least? I just find sometimes those little things can take the edge off, you know?

Thank you both for the support. I don't know what to think- I had been building both scans up as the be all and end all- like if they went well, then all would be well. So, the confusion and sort of drama of it all just threw me into a spin. I had been nervous about the scans, but also hopeful and excited. Now I just feel flat and worried about everything. I'm worried I'll have another MMC, worried there will be bad news at the genetic test, worried basically that something is wrong and I just don't know what :sad2: I don't know. We basically both came to the conclusion that this is the last try. The worrying and sadness is definitely hormone related, and also seemingly related to the MMC. I didn't cry after the fact at all, and I guess I'd buried how awful it all was. Like I know clinically that it was unpleasant, but I haven't acknowledged to myself how awful the experience really was. Anyway. Nothing to do but wait. We definitely DTD 5 weeks ago. But I also had a clear bfp by Dec 13. So, it's possible but seems like a stretch. And this is how the MMC happened- was measuring behind. Although in fairness it was way, way behind (ie. measured 6w, when I should've been 10).

That's awesome re: the PT, Flueky. If you've built the exercises and life changes into your life, then I'm sure you'll be successful in keeping it all going. And that's fantastic on the weight loss. I put on a lb and a half in a week, so looks like we're trading ;)

Pretty- been thinking of you, and hope you're feeling better. I hope you worked out what to do about isolating and everything else :hugs:

Shae- hope all's well on your end. What did you end up deciding about your app and charting etc?

Giggle- hope all's well and AF isn't too brutal. 

Tdog- hope you're well, too!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek that’s so awesome! Congrats on 2 more lbs!!! Right?! I feel like it’s such a crazy American work culture that we will be off work but still checking emails. Congratulations on graduating PT! I’m sorry that you haven’t quite met your goals, but that’s great that you feel you can make it to them independently.

Winter I am crossing my fingers. I mean when I get my first bfps, I’m usually like 3.5-4w. I may not be counting correctly because exhaustion, but if the bfp was 12/13 and we call that 3-4w then today would be 7w2d-8w2d. Please feel free to point out if I’ve counted wrong though. I really do feel for you. It sucks to go in feeling like you’ll finally have answers and end up walking out with more questions. :hugs: I’m rooting for little beanie. I also think you get several days buffer for the machine being stinky. Really hoping that strong hb means you’ve got a little warrior in there.

Thanks ladies. Today was hard. My coworkers are starting to notice that I’m not talking to anybody and have my headphones in, so they’re starting to corner me and ask if I’m ok. I am grateful that they care, but also like… clearly I’m avoiding you all for a reason. So I cried in front of my students when one literally walked into my room and was like are you ok and I’m not obviously not lol. It’s weird. Work is usually my escape. But at lunch break I just find myself crying in my room, but the kids eat in the pod right in front of my room so then I end up going to the parking lot to cry in peace and get it together. It’s just crazy how now that she’s gone I can see her in my life. And even in those moments when it’s so difficult and I think wow I could never handle this moment with an infant, I hate that I don’t even get to try and struggle through it. It just hurts. It’s just so different from my other losses because there was an element of control to it. Like oh yeah you have a giant cyst and it’s our medical opinion that you proceed this way vs I had no say in this. I wanted her. I loved her. Idk. I trust that there’s a plan and this happened for a reason. That reason being that I have no business having a second kid let alone a girl. But f* I miss her so much. So much. I miss the bloat and the headaches and the nausea. I would take it all back in a heartbeat to have her back. I had my follow up phone call with my ob, and she was like everything sounds normal. Take a test in two weeks, if it’s not neg then we’ll scan you. I know it’ll be negative by then though. I test every other day. Down to 0.2 the other day, so I’m sure within the week it’ll be gone.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh Dobby, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Could it be that reality finally hit? You had a manic run of events there, and you were just getting through it, and now it's real? I'm sorry you lost her, and I'm sorry you lost all those future hopes and dreams. I wish that you still had her, and I'm so sorry that you don't. :hugs: It's just sh*t, isn't it? 

Your baby was loved, and she knew it. I'm sure of that. 

I hope you're right about my situation. It just all seems not quite right. I need to either sit down and do the math or just accept that what is meant to be will be, and wait to see what happens.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Definitely reality hit. I think thats why I cry at lunch. My prep runs into lunch most days of the week, so I don't have kids from 11:40-1:15. And since I was planning to be out, my prep for the week is done. So I just sit there with my thoughts. Which is what I need. I just need some self care and time to cry.

Nothing wrong with just waiting to see. Once you open that can of worms and overanalyzing, it's hard not to stop. How are you feeling otherwise?

In other news, the sped team is taking pettiness to a whole new low. I emailed them because it's been two business weeks since I requested a part two to address issues with the IEP/ ed code violations. I told them I've lost childcare in the morning, so I'm only available during the business day or after school. So guess when they scheduled the meeting? 7:00am.... .... ... The one hour I specifically said I cannot meet. Like who the f*, what the f*. I told my mom, this is just disgusting behavior. It doesn't bother me. I dated my ex. Nothing anybody can do to me at this point can even touch the hell he put me through, so bring it. But what deplorable pos f*s over a four year old just to be petty?!


----------



## WinterBub

Hope today is going better, Dobby :hugs:it will get better, and it is healthy to grieve. Sending you a hug for today. Glad you won't let SPED push you around... Some people just love to make things difficult. Wield whatever power they have etc :growlmad: hope you get it all sorted out. 

I saw the Supreme Court mandate outcome, Flueky. I'm sorry that it looks like it will impact you :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Hi y'all, I wasn't getting my notices so didn't know to check in! I'm hanging in there, came down with a head cold shortly after my last post. I'm ok now, just a residual runny nose with that lovely nasally voice. But otherwise good :thumbup:

Winter -- are you the type of person who has a hard time speaking on your own behalf? I don't mean that in an offensive way...just wondering if you might be able to call and see about getting a scan again sooner with a different machine? Do they possibly have a different location at another office? That just seems kind of bogus that you'd get nearly the same treatment and answer as last time. All that said, I am with dobs, 7ish weeks sounds correct to me...? if you bd'ed 5 weeks ago, you add 2 weeks to that for a rough date on your last period/when they'd date a pregnancy by, which give you 7 weeks....? Or maybe I'm getting it wrong...?

Dobby biggest hugs my friend. I am so sorry for your loss. Maybe you ARE meant to have that daughter -- maybe all this envisioning life with a little girl isn't this one, but another? You never know what the future holds. Anyway I hope you are able to get to Monterey soon, and that it can provide you some closure.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae you hanging in there OK? There is a very big lack of commentary from you and I'm hoping you're alright!


----------



## WinterBub

Funny you say that- I used to have a hard time speaking up for myself. Honestly, I've had so many bad haircuts because I found it too awkward to say that I didn't like what they were doing :rofl: having a baby more or less cured me of that. I did request a different machine during the appt this week, and they did move me and have the tech do a scan on the better machine. All looked good if I am indeed 7w right now. My worry is that I'm meant to be further along, and therefore measuring 7w is a bad sign. My CD1 was Nov 7, clear BFP Dec 13. Previous cycle was 4w6d. So, 7w is possible... Just doesn't seem quite right. I also must have had a very early BFP in that case. I do have MS and fatigue etc, but feels less full on than with my LO. :shrug:

Glad your cold seems to have been a short lived thing, Giggle! Do you follow the school calendar of your district? Or do you do your homeschooling all year/at your own pace? What kind of stuff are you doing at the moment?

How was today, Dobby? Did you get the SPED issue sorted? Is there still drama going on at A's daycare? Omicron is meant to go down as fast as it went up, so fingers crossed all of those issues settle down.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter I meant to comment before that I have had a lot of coworkers recommend Destin. It would probably be my pick. As for the mandate, *sighs* I just hope that the healthcare workforce won't become stripped so thin that people die because workers quit their jobs and everyone is short staffed. There is already a nursing shortage. I am vaccinated and will most likely get my booster in the near future but it was my decision. I think we have a right to choose.

I hope that you have good news in 2 weeks. The first tri is awful between symptoms and worrying. I had early bfps with 2 of my 3 so I think it's possible.

Dobby :hugs: thinking of you. 

Gigs glad the cold was short-lived.

Shae hope you are doing well


Sorry for short responses. I'm worn out mentally. Got a toy purge completed though :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry quick post I’m in so much pain. I was just laying down watching tv and my freaking left ovary is killing me which triggered my back to hurt. I was really in the mood a few days back for a couple days. I know my hcg is low. And I know I ovulated from the other side. Just wondering if my body is trying to O which is like a kick me when I’m down. Ffs it hurts so much not like we pain but solid 6-7/10


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I choose not to discuss the covid stuff but I will say that I feel for you and 100% agree, choice be with the individual. YAY for a toy purge!!! I need to do another one myself. Actually I really need to do a book purge. My goodness we have a ton of books!

dobby ugh ov pain :( i feel ya there, mine is way worse than period pains by far. I hope they ease up soon. On the plus side I feel like this is a sign your hormones are all going back to normal. If you were still producing hCG, you would not be ovulating… Silver lining?

Winter, yes, we school year around so that we can do it in shorter amounts each day. We also rotate subjects daily instead of doing every subject every day. I started doing it that way because my son had trouble switching too quickly from topic to topic, and we just stuck with it. we are using “the good and the beautiful” for math and he loves it. Right now he is learning how to do advanced time telling, like calculating how long tasks will take, and multiplying multiple digit numbers by single digit numbers. We are more “unschoolers” For the other subjects, meaning we kind of make it up as we go. As an example, and writing, I gave him a writing prompt at Christmas time for why he should get presents for Christmas. It was a practice in persuasive writing. We also use time for learning to supplement his education, or get ideas for new topics. I think I am going to try ABC mouse Academy for him because he really liked the original ABC mouse. I think the Academy is for ages 8 to 12.

looking at your dates, if your LMP was 1 December, doesn’t it put you right at 7 to 8 weeks? Honestly your dates sound OK to me! I think you are just fine, and that little baby cake is cooking nicely in that oven! My unsolicited advice: don’t pay attention to your symptoms, or at least don’t compare them to your last pregnancy. Every pregnancy truly is different! At least that has been my personal experience.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby oh man. Painful O sucks. I don't remember feeling O before my 1st pp period after E but the O after that 1 pp period....OMG it was awful. I had to lie down from it. In any case, I'm sorry it's not only physically painful but emotionally/mentally.

Gigs thank you. I appreciate the support. Yes those toy purges are the best. We didn't get rid of a lot but did get rid of some bulky things.


.


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter thanks, unfortunately the stuff with the SPED team is just constant petty. We have our part 2 in a week, and I’m just going to CTJ. There’s not way I’m enrolling him now, but I am going to file a complaint with the state. It’s not okay because I have the option to keep him in a private preschool with private services, but what about families who don’t have those resources?

The daycare thankfully will be able to open at 7 next week. I’ve been using the extra time to go acquire treats for the staff for morale lol. So Wed I did coffee and bagels from Panera. Today I just grabbed a hodgepodge of cupcakes and scones and muffins. He was 1 of 4 today, and his usual teacher is back.

I am still pulling for you just having a delayed ovulation. If that bfp was at 12/13 then the dating totally makes sense. I didn’t want to ask because I wasn’t sure if you already said, but with your loss before measuring behind was there still such a strong heartbeat? I second Gigs that symptoms can vary so much, best not to overthink the difference. 

Gigs sorry about the cold but glad it was short lived. I was starting to worry about you! Thanks. Idk. The dating pool is still as scary as anything, and I think by the time I’m in a financial spot to have a second kid solo then I’d be too accustomed that lifestyle to give it up. Just have to to hope Aiden marries someone who thinks I’m cool and will do mani/pedis with me and go shopping and let me be an overly indulgent and involved grandmother. Love it! I was just thinking today how we crammed in so little of so many things, I bet the kids are on overload and couldn’t even tell you what they learned. And exactly there’s so many ways to tie in those “standard skills” in daily life organically.

Flueky I agree I’m sorry. I know how stressed you were when the mandate first came out. I’m hoping it doesn’t hit as hard as expected but maybe that’s naive. :( It’s so hard already to think of just the physical and emotional strain it’ll put on healthcare workers, but to think it could even lead to deaths that could have been avoided. Hugs. Kudos on the purge! Getting back chunks of space is so nice. I’m a huge sheep, so I’m happy to trade a fair amount for protection but I agree that people should absolutely have control over their body. Exactly, I chose to get vaccinated and bolstered and I choose to get tested weekly at work. I would hate it if I was forced. Especially if it was something I didn’t believe in.

Shae if I haven’t said it lately, I hope you’re ok. <3

Re the O yeah I’m confused. I usually have 1-2 anovulatory cycles after, so I found it so odd that I was in the mood. And my hcg isn’t completely gone. I’m still registering at 0.2 on my opks So it’s not a lot of hcg but it’s enough that I’d think I wouldn’t be ovulating. Thankfully it’s gone now whatever that pain was. Would be curious to see if I bleed in 12 days though.

Thank you all. It’s been so nice to come and vent here. I’m definitely into full on work mode now, so I’m not dealing with my feelings which is exhausting me.


----------



## WinterBub

Maybe you're all right, and the dates are fine. The stress of the multiple scans and crappy machine didn't help. And it was just so way off what I had thought that it really sent me into a tizzy. No, the MMC never had a good heartbeat like that. So, it is true that that is a good sign. Thank you all for the encouragement.:hugs: 

That's so sweet of you to treat the staff, Dobby. I'm sure they've been totally stressed out and really appreciate it. I'm not always good at it, but really do try to say thank you when you know someone has gone out of their way to do something for you/a good job etc. :flower: it does sound like O, but then again I don't know what my own body does let alone what yours is doing :rofl: if you do decide you want another baby, I hope you go for it! But with that being said, there are advantages to having just one. We know a couple with a kindergartner, and I don't know if they chose to just have him or had trouble etc- but he has the best life. His Mom is at every event, always the one involved and volunteering in everything. She gets to be so involved because it's just him. ❤️ And he's a really lovely little boy. 

Your school schedule sounds pretty awesome, giggle. I was always the kind to leave essays etc until the last minute, so I feel like I would do a bad job at making sure we were doing school work and a good balance of stuff every day :wacko: I have seen people advocating for year round school, because apparently kids lose a lot over the summer break. So makes sense to use your flexibility to your advantage. I've seen the ads for ABC Mouse, it does look good. I might give that a try over the summer with my LO. He loves puzzles and tasks, and would probably really like it. Have you ever looked into Kumon? That's meant to be amazing- I know they have tutoring centers, but they also do books and stuff. 

I've been on a whole journey with the covid stuff. It has honestly made me totally rethink a lot of how I perceive the world. But Ill leave it there! It definitely should be a personal choice. And you can't make up some of the stupidity. Healthy unvaccinated nursing staff can't work, but they want to force people they know are positive to work in those same jobs. I mean :dohh: I really hope it is ok for you, flueky. Both for your patients and for you personally. It sucks for the people who get fired, but also makes life difficult for those left to pick up the slack. Is there any work around where the unvaccinated staff work for part of the company that doesn't accept govt funding? Sorry, I'm sure you've all already spent months trying to work out what to do!! Re: covid, FIL tested positive on Wednesday. He's apparently doing ok, but was obviously sick enough to go get tested. He has had some heart issues, so hoping all goes well. They think MIL had it first, but she never tested as it was a very mild cold for her with some extra fatigue. So, she really didn't suspect covid and didn't need to test for work or anything. 

Shae- hope all is well! :flower:

And same for you, Pretty. I've been hoping your covid experience passed quickly :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Hi guys, I keep losing track of time and accidentally going MIA for a few days at a time. I’m doing good. I’m currently h* as a kite and keep falling asleep trying to write this so I’ll just say all is well and I wish you all love. I’ve been lazy and haven’t temped, I took my first OPK of the cycle this afternoon when I checked my CM for the first time in days and noticed it had a bunch of EWCM. OPK was negative though. I’m disappointed because SO and I were both h* but he made an oops and used too much and vomited, so no chance at mutually high oopsy sex. I wouldn’t do that if I was sober and he wasn’t by any means, but if we’re both gone, all bets are off. Currently I’m gone, but he’s sleeping and I don’t want to move him.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. I'm on my phone while I wait to get my winter tires put on, so forgive me if this reply is worse than my last.

Winter - I'm not the best with keeping track of cycle days and knowing when implantation should happen, but I feel like a nice HB is a very good sign. I know how annoying it can be to walk away from a scan with lots of questions still, but I'll just say what I've said to other women in the past. It's out of your hands right now. In 30+ weeks, you'll either be holding a brand new LO, or you won't. Worrying won't change much. Easier said than done, I know. Just try to keep yourself occupied til your next scan and know we're rooting for you and here for you no matter what the outcome is. Also, my mom had me at 37 after 2 MCs and my sister at 42. No IVF. Just the old fashion way. So, don't count yourself out til menopause hits.

Dobby - So sorry her loss has been hitting you hard recently. You know we're all here for you whenever you need to vent. And I do believe that just about everything happens for a reason. In all honesty, if my dad hadn't passed, I don't Alex would even be here, but that's a story for a different day. Regardless, as I said above, it's not over til menopause hits and there's still a bunch of time to have another, with or without a stable partner. But if you are truly content with just A, then great. Enjoy him as much as you can and look forward to a great DIL and grandbabies to spoil. <3

Flueky - I don't really keep up with US politics, so I dunno what mandate passed. Either way, I hope work isn't stressing you out too much. Congrats on finishing PT. Hoping you can get yourself back to 100% soon.

Gigs - Sorry for jelly legs, but yay for getting back to working out. Have you been able to straighten up like you wanted yet?

shae - I hope you and SO had fun during your h* night, minus the vomit. lol

Re: Having one more when you're done. My mom asked me if we were gonna have one more after this one. I told her we're not planning or expecting to, but we'll roll with the punches if that's what we're dealt. Probably my most diplomatic answer to date. Ask me how I feel once our new LO is here though. lol

AFM, based on what the CDC has most recently said, you're most contagious 2 days before symptoms start and 3 days after the show up. So, that was Tuesday the 3rd and this past weekend, respectively. I stayed in Alex's room up to and including Monday the 10th. I started hanging around the family this Tuesday and stayed masked for 2 days. Now, I'm just kind of back to business as usual but washing my hands more and not kissing anyone. Work gave me the option to be off til this coming Monday, so I took it. My only lingering symptom is a dry throat, but I'm fine otherwise.
In other news, finally got the results of my scan last month. Baby is measuring near perfect, I have an anterior placenta, and it looks like we definitely have a girl. :) I was also told I have an eccentric cord insertion, which is a "variation of normal." So, they'll keep an eye on her growth/my fundal height, but they said she should be fine.


----------



## WinterBub

Hi shae, hi pretty! Nice to hear from you both :) glad you're enjoying yourself, Shae! :flower: maybe we'll take a family holiday to Colorado or something at some point, because that all sounds fun :rofl:

I'm so glad that your covid experience was so straightforward, pretty. Glad you got the extra time off work- Good to take it easy with the pregnancy and all of that. And a big formal congrats on your little girl! :cloud9: Now I want to hear some name choices when y'all get that far along!

Thank you for the pep talk! I'm just going through the motions and waiting for the next scan. I really, really want just a totally boring experience from here on out. Everything healthy, everything totally non eventful. [-o&lt; Dobby's point about the hb made me feel beltter, as well as the facts the dates aren't 100% ridiculous. Like you say, nothing to be done but wait. My mother was 35 when she had me too. I have been fantasizing about names, so I think that means im feeling at least somewhat positive. OH vetoes 99% of things I suggest, but I have a huge crush on the name Iris right now. I haven't mentioned it to him as per yet- he vetoed Lyra yesterday, though! Im talking about girl names, but the baby is probably a boy, anyway!


----------



## tdog

:hi: ladies sorry been mia my heads been all over rhe place right now thinking of the daughter it's still raw but I will be OK I need to be OK for the babies :) Hope all you ladies are OK I have been thinking of you all xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Tdog sending big hugs. You take care of your fam. We’re here if you need us <3

Shae omg I was like wtf is horny as a kite :rofl: shows where my mind is all the time. Glad you’re doing well and had a chance to unwind with SO.

Winter I’d love to hear these names! I think Iris is great. So hopefully that doesn’t get vetoed. Does he have some ideas? Or is he just saying no but not ponying up any ideas lol.

Pretty lol I love that. What would you say was your number that you envisioned growing up as far as kids go? So glad the results came back stellar! And yay for girly confirmation! Hopefully the fundal height is a non issue. I remember A’s private scan tech mentioning at 15w and 27w that his fundal was short, but my ob brushed me off. Grand scheme of things, he caught up quickly but it was a rough first few months getting him caught up.

Re Setsuna. I feel like there was a lesson there. Don’t sleep around with hot casual guys was definitely one. I wouldn’t say I’m content. More just grateful for what I do have. I want a husband. I want a partner. I want another child. I just don’t want another child without a partner. I can learn to love my life if this is it for me. But I’ll always want to know what it’s like to love and be loved, to have a father for me child(ten), to experience a shared life. It’s just weird. I can see myself being single forever screwing around with hot frat boys with a milf complex, but I can also see myself married with another kid. I’m just also grossly undomestic, moreso after my ex. I know biologically I have time if a second kid is in the mix, I just don’t know that emotionally they are anymore. It’s just such a weird feeling. I can sit here watching A bang his head and throw a tantrum and be spoiled grateful to not be pregnant anymore but also cry because I wasn’t given the chance to try to make it work. It’s weird. My mom said today it's uncanny how much we are alike, and even that makes me sad. She probably would have also been my mini me, and we'd be as close as I am with my mom. But then I also look at how toxic my mom and I can be/ how toxic I can be and I don't want to perpetuate that. So basically I'm back to where I was six months ago. I do miss her. It hurts. It hurts to think about how I'd be 12w tomorrow and I'd have a legit bump and how much they look like a kid at 12w. But I also trust God. So. It is what it is.


----------



## WinterBub

:hugs:Dobby! I get exactly what you mean about being all turned around about how things turned out. I think it's totally normal to feel that kind of mix of emotions. You loved her, and that's enough. 

I get exactly where you're coming from about another baby. If you know what your goals and standards are, then take that and apply it to dating. No more beautiful boys unless they're kind beyond belief and totally into you. And I totally recommend giving the type of guys you'd maybe have looked over another chance. I can see you being insanely happy with a cute accountant who is kind of shy. ;) you've talked about how poorly your exes have treated you. I say try a new flavor- and I also recommend online dating! Spend some time going on dates, and don't do anything physical until it's clear y'all both are invested. Sorry if this is rambling- I just have had friends irl who overlook the nicest guys, and I so wish I could force them to give the guys they overlook a try!


----------



## WinterBub

And no, OH doesn't really offer any names! To be honest, I don't think any of this is real for him just yet. To be honest, I also feel strange thinking about names... I'm still not even confident all is well :shrug: He has mentioned names before, but none that I loved... His favorite girl's name is Jill. And for boys I remember him mentioning Isaac, and Calvin. I like the way Calvin sounds, but hate the meaning- "bald" ](*,)


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg does Calvin really mean bald?!?! :rofl: I just think of Calvin and Hobbes(?). Right? The cartoon boy and tiger comic. Jill is kinda basic lol. I’m still team Iris.

I’ve been online dating for years because you don’t meet guys organically in my profession. I attract jerks who lie about what they want. All my abusive exes say it’s written all over me that I’m an easy target for manipulation. Which is true. I actually had one guy go so far as to go Facebook official after a month of dating then he dumped me while I was still in his bed. Literally was like you said you don’t sleep with guys who aren’t your bf and I wanted to sleep with you. So now that we have, bye. The other issue is the whole have to match thing. And I am apparently attracted to a vibe that is no good. I try to swipe guys who seem sweet even if they aren’t exactly my type, but it usually fizzles out. I’d love a shy accountant. My friend, who just got married and I had to stfu and hold my tongue, is a shy accountant. VI really messed up my head though. I fell right back into toxic patterns with him. It’s really unnerving. I just have dating FOMO.


----------



## shaescott

I started taking OPKs 2 days ago (just didn’t take a pic CD12-13 cuz it was very negative and I was rushing) and dang I’m glad I started testing when I did. This supplement seems to really be working! Of course SO has no interest in dangerous BD :dohh:

Dobs :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae bummer. I know he had asked about keeping up with the tracking and app, but I was hoping that maybe since he realized he was actually sad about you not being pregnant that maybe he’d be a little more loosey goosey. Glad the supplement is at least helping! 

:hugs: I’m trying to will myself into taking care of myself again. It’s not working. I keep doing the tomorrow I’ll do it thing. Today at least I plan to walk the dogs after I watch sister wives and take a nap. I’m so tired. Not sleeping well at night. The house is a wreck. Literally piles of crap in every room, can barely open the front door because I have so many recycling and things I need to take out. Hoping to at least get all the trash out and declutter. On laundry round two, dishes round two, bathrooms when I get back from walking the dogs. Also hoping to steam mop the floor. Aside from the dirt and hair from the dogs, I’m pretty sure one of my babies peed on the floor at some point. A is clearly sick. They really should send his ass home, but they feel bad for me so they don’t. I am worried because he is coughing a lot (mostly right when he wakes up) and his breathing is borderline needing his inhaler most days. =/

Re men. I have no business looking right now. I’m still so heartbroken. But there is a part of me that feels like having and losing her was a big wake up call that I do really want another kid, and if I want to go about it the “right” way then I’m not getting any younger. There is one guy I might want to go out with. He’s age appropriate for once LOL 43. Divorced, has a 3 year old daughter, split custody. He’s a CRO and well educated. Very articulate. Sounds really sweet when he talks. So naturally I’m not physically attracted to him, but we also haven’t met in person so who knows. He’s not not cute. He’s just not my version of a silver fox hahah. My toxic a** is over here like ok ok where is it? Where is the flaw? What’s wrong with you? Why didn’t you marriage work out? Why is you single when you check all the boxes on paper? LOL. He does seem to be want more kids though, so he’s definitely looking for something serious vs the guys coming at me trying to just get in my pants. But wouldn’t be the first time I got duped. Idk. I'm already getting insecure so LOL If I do go out with him, I promise to keep it in my pants for a reasonable amount of time. And I'll glove up and avoid my fertile period until I get a ring.


----------



## gigglebox

dang those are some blazing positive opk's shae! I hope y'all have recovered from your recreational fun, haha. 

dobs *hugs* I know what a mind F dating can be, especially if you've been burned multiple times. I say just don't overthink it now, and don't go searching for it for now. I think it'll find you when you aren't looking/suspecting it. I will say as far as a second kid goes, I have friends who have an autistic child about A's age (and my ds2), and they have a daughter who is 2. Their son is mostly non-verbal, and very much a "keeps to himself" kind of kid. They now feeling a little sad/guilty for their daughter, feeling like she doesn't have the sibling relationship they wish she did, so they are now kicking around the idea of a 3rd. My point being, if a sibling for A is on the brain, he may be totally content being the only kiddo, and though you may feel like he's missing out on a sibling, he may not feel that way at all. I am not discouraging a second+ kid(s), just giving you some food for thought. 

Winter I'm glad your mind is eased a bit! Personally I think Dobby hit the nail on the head with the heart beat, and again I agree dates seem totally normal. I really like the name Lyra! Our top name pick (I'm sure I've said it in here a million times) for a girl was Ember. We also really like Alice and Annaleigh (on-na, not "An na"), I think Jayla also made the cute. Kimber was one hubby liked but it reminds me of pew pews, lol. But girls names were SOOOO easy compared to boys for us! Our first and our last we agreed on wholeheartedly. For DS2, hubs wasn't a huge fan but did agree. We do, however, both love his middle name, Everette -- so much so, that if we somehow had another boy, I'd consider using it as a first name. Would that be weird to have two sons with the same name, kind of? I also LOVE the name Reece but hubby despises it because of Malcolm in the Middle.

I really like Calvin; it does make me think of Calvin and Hobbes, but also of a profession disc golf payer, Calvin Heimburg. He's kind of a goofy, gangly dude but he's pretty funny, a great disc golfer, and he's super smart -- a physicist of some sort. I like watching him play. Point being, positive associations for me lol; because you sooooo needed my seal of approval lmao

afm, still very much in my head about having another. I think it's because 1. i feel like i'm at deadline for having a last kid, 2. online business has slowed so I am less invested in it and getting kind of "over" it, 3. I am in a good, somewhat easy part of life right now where the kids are easier and we have a routine, and I get bored in contentment lol. It seems like when things are smooth/quiet/calm, I crave something new/different. I have a lot of energy right now and nothing to pour it into. I'm trying to focus on losing weight but my head keeps going back to baby. one more. last kid. 

I'm continuing with working out and hoping once I start seeing a difference, that will deter me from the idea of a baby, of wrecking my body again, haha. 

Also regarding a girl, I'm just hoping at this point at least one of these boys settles down with a girl that I get along with. For now I get along pretty good with hubby's Mom, so that's something! I mean I of course get along with my Mom too but it's different.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs honestly I don't want a second kid for him. It's completely selfish and for me. I just always wanted a second kid, specifically to have a daughter. It's just how I envisioned my life. But I do worry because a second kid will either also be on the spectrum and I'm already burned out OR they'd be neurotypical I've seen firsthand situations like your friends' where there's issues and resentment between the siblings but also the parent/kids as a result. A absolutely would not want a sibling. He likes his friends at school, but he is incredibly needy. That was his big issue in the last room, any time another kid went to sit next to the teacher or in her lap he would tantrum and/or hit them. He does not like to share my attention. He still wants uppies all the time or to sit on my lap. He very much enjoys being the center of everything to the point that I actually legitimately think he would hurt an infant. Not in a smother your sibling kid of way, but I just don't see him taking it that well. Especially in a situation if they were both crying but obviously a younger kid would take priority to soothe. If I had to feed a baby and he wanted something, he will hit or grab the bottle and throw it and overall make it difficult to do what I need to do. Just from the changes this last week with people on quarantin, he's been awful with his headbanging and refusing to let me go to a different room or do anything. Based on what I've seen. But idk. He could end up being a totally amazing brother. But if I was only thinking about what's best for A, it's honestly to be an only child. Right now, he has everything he needs. I actually think I might break the cycle with him. I also honestly don't even want another dog right now so idk how I can think about a second child. 

Gigs I love your girlie names! I mean hey if you have the energy to do it lol. I'm a bad influence. Omg I really hope this thread is still going when our kids start dating LMFAO


----------



## gigglebox

ah ok gotcha. We'll I'm here "selfishly" hoping for a girl baby so I totally get it, haha. So on the other end, you never know, he could be a very loving older bro, might be protective of a sibling. It's hard to really know how they will be by the time an infant comes around. If you recall ds1 is on the spectrum (albeit high functioning) and I was worried about jealousy issues, but he had be so accustomed to entertaining himself as he wanted that when ds2 came into the picture, he was totally fine with it. It really was a smooth transition. He definitely has some "only child" mentalities since he was the only one for 5 years, for example doesn't want to share certain things, feels like he can call the shots on what games the play/shows they watch/etc, but overall he plays great with his brothers. Honestly my biggest issue is I think he gets TOO "into" what the younger kids are into -- for example he gets absorbed in shows like umizoomi, which is basically for toddler aged kids, and he's going on 10. But he's also immature for his age so....? idk. I honestly don't. I feel like things work themselves out as needed sometimes I guess......?

LOL Dobby hahah that would be amazing if the thread is still alive then! I have a suspicion this website might be defunct by then, but we'll see. It certainly isn't nearly as active as it used to be....but maybe it'll have a revival!


----------



## WinterBub

I think it's easy to pine for another child because in the fantasy, that child is amazing. I'd also really like a girl, just to have the other side of the parenting experience. But I realize that a) it'll probably be a boy b) not even clear yet that this is a healthy pregnancy c) the fantasy daughter is perfect and we're super close- there's no guarantees about any of that! 

The guy you describe sounds really nice, Dobby. At least on paper. :) I just feel like a lot of women are attracted to the wrong kind of guy for whatever reason. Lucky for me, my type has always been the very responsible and gentlemanly type. (OH opened his first 401k when he was a teenager :rofl: with a summer job). he was really shy when we met, and it took a few dates for him to come out of his shell, but he's really cute, and considerate and funny. He was just too shy to be himself at first . He made a comment when we were married about how if he'd seen me in a bar, he'd never have said hello, although he would've wanted to. Makes me sad to even think about that! Things might be totally different for you re: a second child once A is in school, and into his own things. My best childhood friend is in a newish relationship relationship (6-12 months). He's divorced with two kids, and unsure about having more. So she is freezing her eggs (she has no kids). I thought that was really wise- means she's not overly invested in him as her "last chance". She is just about to be 35. 

And I hear you about the 35 cut off, giggle. I'd have considered another beyond this if none of my struggles had turned out the way they did. In my experience, the difficulties happening after 35 has been 100% true. And im also like you- I love a good challenge to get my teeth stuck into, and it has taken a lot of time for me to be content without some new adventure. I travelled a lot, and missed that for a long time. Funnily enough, covid made me thankful for us being where we are. 

I like your girl names! Alice has always been on my list, too :) I've never thought of Ember, but it's really lovely! We have a little friend called Beau, and Ember reminded me of that. Lovely names that I'm surprised never made my list! My all time favorite boys name is Walter, but OH vetoed that one heavily. 

Sorry about the lack of risky action, Shae. Boooooo! That's so interesting that the supplement is having such an obvious effect. What's in it, again? I'll have my fingers crossed that maybe your oh will throw caution to the wind tonight!!! \\:D/


----------



## DobbyForever

Annnnnnd then the super hot 50 year old just wants to do it and I’d be lying if I said that doesn’t sound like fun... so clearly I have learned nothing and should just keep it in my pants forever


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby listen to your conscience!

winter feel free to steal any names, clearly we’re done using them! Lol
I have to say I’m with your hubby on “Walter”…where did you hear it and why does it resonate with you? I was never too big into traveling far, but every so often I get the itch to leave town lol. Used to happen a lot when I was younger; I’d get in the car and and have the urge to drive for hours. I’ve skipped work before to just drive instead. Gone are those days!


----------



## shaescott

CODE RED CODE RED

SO HAS BOUGHT THE RING :wohoo:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae you scared me lol can we call it code white?! :rofl: yay!!!! I’m telling you 2/22/22 make it happen! Hahah. Also how do you know?

I’ll respond later I’m running late lol

Can I just sext the hot guy but not sleep with him? :rofl: I’m like 98% sure I won’t actually sleep with him. But I’m also 98% sure if I do this guy will be added to the short list of guys who actually get me off. 

the problem with Checklist is he was married young and divorced, then he has his baby momma. He said he’d explain it to me in person because it’s funny but but funny. Red flags in his wording being he compared it to a telenovela... and he described her as “actually an incredible woman”, which I love that he has so much respect for her but her followed it up with it’s just kind of a silly reason we’re not together. I’m all for healthy coparenting and friendship, I’m not here for you would want to be with her if the option was available. So even though my yellow flags are up, im at least going to give him a chance to explain it.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I thought about code ring but thought that was more appropriate for the actual proposal. I know because I’m a snoop :rofl: I clicked the custom link and it redirected me to the main page instead of the custom order page. I told SO this and he was like “oh that’s weird, the link wasn’t supposed to expire” and I was like “uh huh sure, you bought it” and he was like “no” and I was like “okay so you want me to email them to get a new link?” And he was like “no I’ll do it” and I was like “you’re a liar, you totally bought it” and he was like “ugh yeah” (to clarify tone, this was a very lighthearted conversation). I then snooped just now in his email and he did indeed order it, and he asked them to write “Always” on the box which is our thing we always say since the beginning of our relationship, ahhhh my heart! I regret spoiling that for myself (if they even do it) but it made me smile and feel all giddy so whatever. No more snooping though, I don’t want to spoil the proposal for myself. 

Girl imma be real with you, you gotta take a break from all these men right now. Jumping right back into bad habits and ignoring red flags is not how we need to start the new year.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby whadareyoudoin girl?! Citing those red flags, downgrading to yellow, and then ignoring them all? Listen I’ll be here regardless for you but, real talk, the more of these guys you sleep with, the more you make yourself a damaged good for when a quality man roles in. I know you said you’re unlikely to sleep with him, but commmeee onnnnn, hotty with a body and wants to explain himself? Uh huh…..

Shae that’s very exciting! Although shame on you for snooping when he already admitted it! Stop spoiling things for yourself!! You know he’d be upset. Is that how you want to start your marriage?? :haha: ok but seriously, it’s coming soon!! Ahh!

afm: broody af again -.- make it stop lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs yesterday when he was denying it I was like “I’ll just check your computer then” and he was like “you don’t know the password” and I was like “*recites password*” and he was like “crap lol” and I was like “I knew you hadn’t bought it before because I checked your email” and he was like “whaaaaattttt you bitch” (we say that in a joking funny way, not at all serious) :rofl: he didn’t seem upset, but I did promise I wouldn’t try to snoop for proposal details, I don’t want to spoil it for myself. 

Also :hugs: I’m ovulating today so I feel that. 

I discovered that when I’m so h* I’m going in and out of sleep I apparently get very horny, thank God I still have a brain because SO’s friend sat on my feet while I was half blacked out and my brain went “MALE TOUCH” and my vagina went “GO TIME????” so I promptly decided it was time for bed and excused myself to the guest room (SO was asleep on the floor post-vomit, he was fine though). I blame the fact that I was fertile that day. I told SO about it the next day cuz it freaked me out but obviously I didn’t act on it and that’s what matters. So anyway Dobs turns out you were right, h* does also mean horny :rofl:

My temp wasn’t up this morning so I assume today is O day. I hadn’t started temping until yesterday though lol. I basically want to confirm a temp rise and then go back to not temping


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I am kind of surprised you are so eager to settle down and start a family, you party animal!


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol Shae that’s so funny. I overheard my Canadian ex’s while conversation about proposing with my parents. He asked to Skype (cuz that’s how old I am) and I was told to leave them room PFT. Even though I spoiled the surprise of knowing he was going to propose on that trip and that he was putting the ring in a special box that had a lot of meaning to me, it was still all very sweet and the details that he thought up outside of the ones I snooped into really made it special and memorable. So definitely pro stop snooping lol but it’ll still be a very special moment regardless of the little snoop you did. So excited to hear when and how! Love that you’re moving to the next phase soon eeee

Good for you not jumping his bones! That’s so hard. That O time drive is unreal.

winter I push good guys away because I don’t feel like I deserve them. It’s a whole thing. I thought about freezing my eggs, but idk. I’m young. Ish. I don’t really worry about my reserves. My mom had excellent numbers and quality when she did ivf to have my brothers, and I think she was 35/36 at the time. So if it’s meant to be then it will be. That’s so cute about your hubs. I’m glad it all worked out that you didn’t meet in a bar! Walter is cute but I also picture this like old soul dapper kid hehe

Haha yeah. I mean I’ve unmatched like 25 guys, and I’m not in any real rush to date or have sex. Just seeing what’s out there since I do know wholeheartedly from this that I want a second child but only with the right partner. It’s bleek out there. To clarify, these are two different guys.
Hottie with a Body (brilliant nickname lol) is divorced with two daughters. He’s been divorced for almost 10 years. I get the sense he’s the reason for the divorce LOL. Just a hunch. I am an attention seeker, so I enjoy the compliments but I’m not going to let it get anywhere. H* phase is over.
Checklist is the good on paper. He’s very respectful and makes a point to reach out often. His first marriage I don’t hold against him. He was young and living in another country (army brat then stayed there for undergrad), married a local woman, but ultimately he wanted to move back to the US and she changed her mind and didn’t want to. The mother of his child though, idk the full story. I do like that what little he has said has been positive and respectful and he holds her in high regard as the mother of his child, I just don’t know what he meant by calling it a telenovela situation/saying it’s a silly reason we aren’t together. I just want zero baby momma between him/her and her/me because end of day it’s his daughter and my son who will get hurt. Normally I’d just dip out because I don’t have time for anything you can’t just explain in a text, but he’s very sweet so figure the least I can do is let him explain it over dinner.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I was never a party animal before, there were no good parties in college so I didn’t bother, and I had trouble keeping my mouth shut about sensitive topics while drunk. Every once in a while SO’s friends would have a party and we’d get drunk. The w**d is a new thing, I think I’ve done it 4 times now, all within the past year I think. SO used to be very against w**d and only recently changed his mind, partially because he has chronic pain and CBD helps, so I hadn’t used it until he changed his mind. I find it much easier to find my sweet spot than with alcohol, there’s a wide range of sweet spot whereas alcohol is a very small window. I’m definitely a fan but I have a genetic predisposition toward addiction which makes me nervous. I can 100% see how people get addicted to it because I’ve used it 4 times and I’m like “hmmm I could go find that dispensary right over the state border and get some edibles…” which is like, at what point do I get concerned? I definitely don’t want to be one of those moms who is getting h* throughout the day when they’re supposed to be watching their kids, or even really at night when there’s not a sober parent in case of emergency (no judgement on that one though). The w**d mom culture really bothers me. And of course once I’m pregnant all that goes away immediately. I think I’ll just enjoy it when it comes up at parties (which are small and close friends only, so safe) until my first pregnancy, then I’m done, at least until my kids are grown up. It’s fun, but family is my priority. And there’s definitely some Christian guilt, like Jesus didn’t specifically mention w**d, but he did say not to get drunk and I’m not exactly good about that since 2 drinks is all it takes me. I want to get adult baptized (I was infant baptized) but I’m honestly not ready to give up some things yet (and by that I mean pre-marital BD). I think once I’m married and BDing is no longer morally sketchy, I’ll do it. It’s fine if I slip up and do things I shouldn’t, but I can’t in good conscience devote myself to Jesus when I’m not even *trying* to stop my behaviors. 


Okay now I’m going to go full story time so feel free to skip if religion stuff bothers you!

I’ve been on quite the religious journey over the past 2 years but mostly in the past few months. Haven’t really talked about it on here I don’t think. I grew up without a strong religious identity or set of beliefs. My mom was raised Methodist but the concept of hell bothered her so she decided she wasn’t a Christian, she believes in a supreme being she calls God but that’s about it. She raised my sister and I Unitarian Universalist, which comes from Unitarian Christian (anti-trinitarian) mixed with universalist Christian (everyone goes to heaven), but ends up not being terribly Christian depending on the individual church. My church mentioned God but did not teach about salvation or anything like that. It was mostly focused on being a “good person”, kindness, charity, etc. I still am very into charity and giving etc, that is quite consistent with Christian values. 

I spent my childhood, teen years, even college years trying to figure out what I believed. I kept feeling drawn to God but didn’t know where to go from there. I tried being Catholic at one point but when I got to RCIA at my local church and day one they told me IVF was immoral because it was unnatural, I bounced. I tried to find what Christian denomination I fit into, to no avail. At that point I was still Unitarian and had very liberal beliefs on Christianity. I went through a witchcraft phase where I got into crystals and spells/rituals and stuff, and the whole time I kept feeling drawn to God, like I couldn’t pray to anyone else when doing those spells or whatever. 

January 2020 I had made myself a witchcraft journal and my first and only journal entry was me working out in written form how I felt drawn to God rather than anything actually witchcraft related. I realized that I’ve always (minus an atheist sting in middle school) believed that Jesus is the son of God and that he died on the cross for our sins and was resurrected, so why on earth was I not a Christian? It just didn’t make sense what I was doing, why was I fighting it? My issue was that I had my set beliefs and wanted my belief system to conform to what I already thought, rather than for me to conform to what God actually says. Eventually I started realizing that God knows better than I do, and I don’t need to fully understand something for it to be true. I don’t understand astrophysics but it’s still a thing. 

I started looking at a lot of moral issues from a new angle, and I’d never understood before how Christians could have the moral positions they did and still claim to love people, but now I get it. The truth can hurt, but that doesn’t mean it’s not loving. Trying to save people from hell is pretty darn loving from a Christian perspective. It’s much harder to hate people for their beliefs when you’ve been on both sides of it. It makes the command to love my neighbor much easier when I can understand where they’re coming from, even when I strongly disagree. 

So yeah, I’ve switched from an ultra-liberal mostly secular person to a mildly conservative very Christian person. I was very worried about how my mom would react to this change because she is ultra-liberal and based off her Facebook she seems to straight up hate conservatives. However, she seems to see that the core value of love that she taught me is still very much there and she says she doesn’t need me to be her clone. She bought me a book on the gospel relating to women for Christmas. She’s been supportive while respectfully disagreeing, which means the world to me because I was so scared she would hate me or think I was a bad person. SO always leaned conservative (but anti-politicians, which I am in agreement with) and voluntarily comes to church with me, so the transition has not been hard for him at all (minus the occasional guilt bursts I get about the pre-marital BD). I swear every sermon calls him out and he’s like “okay God, I see you, no need to throw me under the bus every Sunday” :rofl:

Okay that’s the end of that excessively long story time lol.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, Shae! That's soooooooo exciting!!!! I'm thrilled for you ❤️ I can't wait to hear the details. I agree- I'm on team no more snooping ;) but at the same time, I hate surprises, and kind of think it's good to know as much as you know. Love the detail he put on the box ❤️

Thanks for sharing about your religious journey. I've been on a similar, but different path. We had our son baptized because it was important to my OH's family. And I was going along with it just as a box ticking exercise- turns out the whole thing was really beautiful and touching. I've considered converting as a result, but haven't gotten around to it/am not sure I really want to formally go through all that. The important thing is to engage with whatever religion (or not being religious) that you feel encourages you to be the best version of yourself.

I think it is worth giving the divorced guy a chance, Dobby. Though I agree that it is time to bounce if there is any intense drama or lingering feelings for the ex! I went on a date with a divorced guy before I met oh (they had no kids). He was really lovely, but then it came out that he pays his ex alimony and expects to be friends with her for forever .. so I was like "nope!" on that one. There's a fine line between being an awesome and kind ex, and being a bit weird and bringing way too much baggage! I also found it totally odd that he'd potentially remarry, have kids etc and still forever send money to his ex. If you have kids, then obviously there's a reason for that- but just as exes? You absolutely deserve a good guy, and I say that you should hold out for it. Just my opinion: but as long as you're getting those needs met by a non-relationship prospect, you're not going to be putting all your energy into the whole package. If you give it a good, honest try and nothing comes of it, then regroup. But I say focus on you right now, and tell yourself that you deserve to be treated well. ❤️

Sorry the broodiness has hit again, giggle! I wish your OH would just relent already :rofl:

Nothing exciting going on here. Know more and more people with covid, so wondering when our time will come. It kind of feels like it is imminent. Also haven't felt pregnant the last few days, but not sure if that is mental, just being busy with LO or actually means anything.

Also: you mentioned Sister Wives, Dobby... I watched the whole thing from the start last year when we were quarantined, and am watching the new episdoes now. Just wow. I also read people on the SW Reddit page calling Robyn "Sobyn", and well... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Bbl just came to wtaf rant. So I went back and re-listened to the whole daughter situation. I incorrectly inferred that baby momma and ex wife were two different people. Got the brilliant idea to finally Google him. There was only one marriage, and she is, as he put it, actually quite impressive. She’s a doctor, did her residency at Yale, and breeds some rare dog breed and trains them to do search and rescue in her spare time. And she’s absolutely gorgeous. So. That’s fun. I already felt insecure enough with his whole I had a major and three minors and super high level tech job but now you want to go and tell me your ex is out here saving the world :cry: I teach fifth grade. I watch reality tv. I can’t even teach six grade because the math confuses me. And based on the public info I had, it looks like she filed and he dragged his feet. Could be wrong but they were married ten years! She just filed for divorce 6/2020. They don’t even have a final judgement yet. Ffffffffff it where’s a fork. I’m done. My stepdad says hear the guy out because obviously a divorce with a kid after ten years will be messy and he never lied to me just asked to talk about the details in person


----------



## WinterBub

Don't sell yourself short! Being a teacher is a really hard, and really important job. And who cares about her past? Clearly things didn't work for some reason, so despite whatever "perfect" features she has, she wasn't perfect for him. Plus, a lot of doctors have a God complex and are really difficult people to be around :rofl:

So- I'm still team meet him in person and see what he says. But, if you're over it, then call it a day. Plenty more fish in the sea! :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby for real, don't sell yourself short. Teachers serve a very important role. We need teachers, no matter the grade level.

I'm going to be Swiss and not give an opinion though on whether you should give him a shot or not.

Winter sorry for lack of feeling pregnant the past couple days.

Gigs bleh to broodiness not going away. 

Shae yay for ring purchase!! No more spoiling it though :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Still gonna pop in tom for a real post. My bff gave me a stfu you’re a queen pep talk then I seized the rare opportunity to take a salt bath (A’s bath toys are in the dishwasher) and listen to music and watch reels so my new motto is


----------



## gigglebox

I have so much to write but no time! It’s ds3’s bday today — he’s 3!! So crazy. Time goes by so quickly.

so I’ll get to some quick main points, starting with the biggest for me…

With this dang broodiness I was ready to ave a conversation with hubby last night that I needed him to put his foot down on #4 so I can get over it and focus on other things. I needed a definite “no” so I could move on. Well guess wtf what? HE brings up kids to me last night, and now he’s telling me he’s on the fence!!! It’s done my head in, ladies. So I may be on the real real ttc train again soon. The discussion will continue but right now I’m thinking we try for a couple months then throw down the white flag if nothing happens. If I can convince him, which right now I don’t think will be hard…

shae i found your story very interesting! I also followed a different path, dabbling in “wicca” in my teens only to discover I had an immense draw to nature, and still do, but being in nature is where I feel closest to God. I don’t know what I would classify myself as, I just leave it at “Christian” and have my own personal relationship with him. What kind of church do you attend now? 

winter stop with those negative thoughts! Of course all is well in there! You’re creeping up on second tri so Some alleviation of symptoms is expected. Plus you know those hormones, they’ll leave you alone one day and wrecked the next. Remind me when the next scan is?

dobs I can see the point of hearing him out in person. And seriously, don’t sell yourself short. Obviously he sees something in you or he wouldn’t be talking with you. Anyway just be careful. Do you have a date set up?


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, giggle! That's so exciting!!! Totally made my day. I really hope he decides he's up for it. ❤️ I wonder if your pheromones hit him or something :rofl: I joke, but that is definitely for real for us. This is all very exciting :)

Next scan is Tuesday. [-o&lt; and I'm not sure what I like about Walter. I like old man names, and can just see a cute little boy being a Walter. It's a moot point in this house, anyway. 

And yes, dobby- should've said that too: do be careful. Both with your feelings, but also with your actual safety and all of that!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby hey no shame in focusing on yourself! 

Gigs, happy birthday to ds3!! Also omg so shocked about DH being ambivalent about a 4th! That is exciting though :) and I'm happy that he isn't in the definitely no camp.

Winter looking forward to your scan. Lots of positive vibes your way


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae idk how much I buy into the weed mom culture. Maybe it’s because I’m from Silicon Valley and that industry is basically run on weed :rofl: I have a lot of friends who are moms who have a healthy relationship with weed. They don’t smoke in front of their kids, they wait until the kids are asleep. Usually they have an agreement that only one parent smokes in case of emergency, but I have some who one will get high and the other will just take a hit or two. And then obviously it’s all bets off if the kids aren’t home/around haha. I know my teacher friend smoked her pregnancy, not heavily, but she def did not give it up at least for first trimester. Her gyn used to get all over her for it. She just ignored her. Her husband definitely had no qualms smoking around here either. But both her babies turned out healthy. Can’t say I’ve really looked into the effects of weed on pregnancy.

I agree thanks for sharing your journey. Not gonna lie, I’m a bit exhausted to give it the full attention it deserves. But I hear you on focusing on the good person aspect. And I hear you on not giving up martial bd haha. Although I think yours is a different level because you and SO are committed. Sure rules are rules, but you having sex with him vs me sleeping with how many guys this summer? I’m at a point where I’d have to spend some serious time to tally up all my endeavors in life. Glad you’re continuing to explore what’s comfortable and meaningful to you.

Winter being busy can definitely take your focus on those symptoms. Honestly, I felt amaze balls with A. Sorry that covid seems to be creeping up on your doorstep. Here’s hoping that you can continue to avoid it or, if you get it, that you recover and have a mild case. OMG Sobyn lol. I was thinking damn she cries a lot this season hahaha. I do wonder how unhappy they really are and how much of this is just drummed up for the ratings.’

Gigs wow! That’s crazy! Time does fly! I do remember you mentioning your eldest. I know I’ll never know until it happens. I do think if he has a few more years, he’d be much more chill and independent. He just goes through phases where he will kick your a** if you get between me and him LOL. Were you able to do anything fun for DS’ birthday? OMG that’s crazy I can’t believe hubs is on the fence! That’s amazing! I love that plan. Give it a go for a few months. Ahhhh so exciting.

Fluek hope all is going well on your end! <33333

AFM so either I was right initially or he’s lying to me. He has a very unique name, so I have a hard time believing I found the wrong person. But he didn’t sound like he was spewing bullshit. Plus what he’s telling me is way worse than what I found hah. So he was like I’m twice divorced, 2005 and 2016. He sounded genuinely sad about it, but I don’t want to pry for more info over text. He also said the daughter is with a friend and there was never a relationship. I don’t want to pry over text if he means like the time I rebounded with my friend or if they were both getting old and pulled a friends with kids situation. He seems to have her after work the last few days and is invested in being her dad regardless of what the situation is. I did think he had a bit of a glow up when I was photo stalking and all the photos I saw were grainy. So it’s not out of the realm of possibility that I was wrong, but this is a really unique first name and the dates match up with his age. Idk. I think I’m in the camp of hear him out. Maybe it’s just because literally all the other guys have had zero shame in pointing out that, despite literally choosing my most mom photos, I have a sexual vibe and they want in on it. Like vomit city. He did leave me a sweet message yesterday when he explained the situation and another this morning. So he’s either actually a good guy or he’s full of s*. Only one way to find out.

I cleaned the house, took a walk, going to try to do my first peloton ride tonight, the bath was really helpful. My hcg ratio yesterday was 0.05 so it's definitely bittersweet. The impending negative is going to hurt, but I think it's really closure I need. I feel in a good place, I actually ate in the staff room the last two days.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby keep us posted, I hope he’s one of the good ones. That is good he wants to be involved with his daughter. Did he say how old she is? I’m happy to hear your heart is healing a little. How are you getting these precise hcg numbers?

i know, crazy about hubs change of heart. I’m still on the fence. We’re in the home stretch of no more diapers now…and money to feed one more is going to suck…and pushing off my “freedom days” another 3 years…but it goes by so fast, those early days. We took the boys to a trampoline park to celebrate #3 and they had a blast. When we got back, our inlaws joined us for pizza and cake. The huge family was just so nice. I love the idea of a large family! Bil & sil are going to TTC #3, I think that’s part of what got hubby reconsidering. 

Weed moms? This is a brand new term for me. I don’t smoke but when I used to be part of a moms group around here, i swear all of them did. It was no stranger than a glass of wine. It’s not for me but different strokes.


----------



## DobbyForever

I had my friend check and I’m definitely not searching the wrong person so he’s lying to me or I’m missing something but I bet it’s lying


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m just scanning my hcg tests like an opk on Premom lol. Ugh looking at is is sad. 

omg that’s such a fun birthday! And oooo that would be kind of fun to potentially be pregnant at the same time. I’m a bad influence and I see your points but I agree. It goes by so fast so YOLO ;)


----------



## WinterBub

I've never heard of a "weed Mom", just "wine Mom". So long as nobody is getting hurt, I'm on team you do you. I will say that I don't think it's cool to smoke while pregnant, though.

Lol, Giggle. Now that he's on the fence, you sound less sure! Are you really on the fence? Or more like really want to do it, but feel nervous? Im on team go for it, but I'm a bad influence ;) your little boy's bday sounds wonderful ❤️. Glad he had a good day and you got to enjoy celebrating him with the family! 

So what is he lying about? Or what doesn't add up, Dobby? :-k if he's lying about something important, then I say keep on walking. I'm for giving people a chance/benefit the doubt. But if you know he's playing games, then cut your losses and move along.

How are you, Flueky? Any news on how things are going at work?


----------



## DobbyForever

So. He's saying that he's been divorced twice (2005 and 2016), and the daughter is a child that he had with his friend. I have a thousand questions, but I want to be respectful that he wants to have the conversation in person. So I'm trying to not launch into 20 Questions.

But when I go and google him, and I mean I had a friend double check what I found. I found his LinkedIn (lol this is why I deleted mine when I started online dating), and I confirmed his education. The high school he has listed has an alumni magazine. He's kind of a big deal, so he's in it a lot. They even printed an engagement and wedding announcement, with photos. So I know it's him. Unless I'm racist and having an all people look the same, it's him. And when I googled his name, a divorce record popped up. So according to that alumni magazine, they got married in 2010, divorce was filed 2020, and is still technically ongoing as no final judgement has been made. Given that his daughter is 3 years old, and the wife in this scenario would have been 37/38 at time of pregnancy... I just don't see it. The ex wife also has a super public social media presence, and I don't see a single picture of the daughter. Which could be fair, maybe she's like me and doesn't post her kid publicly on social. And all of his social is private except stuff he intentionally makes public for work.

So the dates, education, jobs, blurry but clear enough photos lining up, he's done a few podcasts and both my friend and I listened to them and the voice messages he leaves me and we're pretty sure that's the same guy.

So my concern is that my immediate knee jerk reaction to that divorce record is that he cheated on his wife and got his mistress pregnant so that's why his wife divorced him. I think she did it because she's the petitioner and she filed to enter default multiple times and it got denied, which my stepdad says usually means one party is being difficult. Especially because on the third time that she petitioned for default, it was granted. Now, my stepdad said there's likely a perfectly normal explanation for this so I should hear the guy out. But my stepdad is also the same guy who thought it was okay to change the deed on the house and not tell my mom SO LOL

I just don't have a tolerance for liars anymore. I've let small lies pass (lying about Mel being short for Melvin, not having a driver's license...) and it always comes to light that they are pathological liars and the lies get bigger over time. So to start off on something that potentially that big of a lie. No thanks. I really want to give him the benefit of doubt, but it just doesn't add up. His name is super unique. What I found matches all the info he's given me. I told him to hmu after he's done having dinner with his daughter, but it's like 9pm. She's 3. Like you should be long since done.

In other news, I did my taxes just have to wait to file. I'll be able to pay off my mom and my credit card and have a little bit to put away. Idk what changed this year, but I got a huge break on A's tuition that doesn't normally happen.

FTR at this point this is too much drama for me to actually get into anything with him. I just want the tea at this point lol. There's a story here, and I'm here to hear it LOL


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs but what you describe with the dates, your thoughts are exactly what I was thinking. Are you going to let him know the things you discovered if he doesn’t account for them? Also what were his podcasts about?

Winter I’ve been on the fence for probably a year now, but mostly a “no”. I think what has changed for me personally is that my time to have kids is about out in my mind. Also that ds3, who I thought may be super resentful with a baby, is getting older and easier. He had been pretty difficult this past year. But on the other hand I don’t feel my healthiest now and worry about how my body will handle another pregnancy. Recovery is so rough. Also not looking forward to losing my hair again. 

But all that said, I’d go through it all for any of my kids all over again.

sorry to keep ranting to you all about it lol. There are plenty of logical reasons to not have any more kids. I just don’t feel done but I don’t know that I ever will. There was a time there after 3 that I felt very content. In fact when I had that suspected cp a year ago I was pretty upset (that i was pregnant). But then hubby was so supportive, it changed my mind I guess. 

blah! Thoughts!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs ooooooo that’s so exciting that your DH is on the fence now instead of saying no!
I go to a non-denominational church. It works well for me at least at the moment, I don’t have to conform to a specific denomination’s beliefs, they have the core Christian beliefs (like apostle’s creed) and the secondary theological issues are more up for debate.

Dobs re: weed mom culture, I’ve seen some moms with a relationship to weed that makes me uncomfortable, but I can’t really judge the weed moms of Silicon Valley as a whole lol. Smoking during pregnancy is definitely a no-no in my book, but I’m glad her kids turned out fine. 

That’s sus about this dude. I’m not liking it. Lots of red flags. 

Hugs re: the hcg <3


----------



## DobbyForever

That was exhausting. So his story is, and he says he’s happy to show me the paperwork given my past and answer any questions....
He was married. Divorced 2005. 
He did, in fact, marry the superhuman woman. Who, besides being accomplished, was a big deal in home country. They supposedly separated 2013, fully moved out and untangled lives 2016. 
He knocked up his friend 2017, daughter born 2018.
2020 they realized they had been married in Germany and US, but that only took care of it in Germany. So they jointly filed to a dissolution by default. Got denied a few times because issues with the paperwork, which I do know those courts are not picky. They hired a lawyer to file it after messing it up twice, so that’s why third time’s the charm.
It sounds legit. But I’ve been bamboozled before. Nothing online so far suggests that he’s lying to me. And I do intend to have him pony up the paperwork.


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I mean yeah when she was like I can’t believe my ob weed shamed me, I was like uhhhhhhhhhh no comment :rofl: but yeah in SV is that weed or a skunk is a daily question lol. Scary amount of people high and driving.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh yeah, the ruining your body issue is a real one. I don't care about stretch marks Etc (although I was lucky in that department), but do care about damage damage. My belly button is already feeling strained, and I'm pretty sure I have diastasis recti and some other pregnancy souvenirs :shock: it's a hard decision to make if you feel like you're under pressure time wise. There's like a 1% chance we would have another one if this one is healthy and happy, but I'm pretty convinced that this will be it for us. I'll be 36 when he/she is born. We were talking last night about OH getting the snip. He's up for it, and doesn't think it's a big deal- he just worries I won't be as interested in him (which is silly). I am worried about any complications etc, but overall it seems like the right path for us. Just need to find the right doctor.

Hmmm, Dobby... I get the story and it all seems to line up. It just seems like a red flag to begin a relationship with showing paperwork :shock: I do appreciate that he seems to have fessed up to his whole past, though. I get that at some point it becomes really hard to date because you have baggage like this. :shrug: I guess it depends how into him you are. If you really like him, feel a spark etc, then I wouldn't write him off. But if you feel like you're forcing it in any way, I'd probably break it off. Trust your instincts! 

Glad that you found a church that works for you, Shae. Would you want to be married etc by the minister there? 

Pretty- if you're reading along, hope all is going well. 

AFM- woke up in the middle of the night with a stomach ache and feeling shivery, despite heavy blankets etc :shrug: trying to decide whether to burn a covid test or not. We have 4 between us and they're sold out everywhere. Would like to know, but don't want to lose a test, and not sure if it matters whether I know or not. Seems to be no danger to baby etc if it is covid, so long as I don't get a fever :shrug:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I would say trust your FIRST instincts. You often get a bad feeling/red flags and then explain it away until you think it’s not actually that bad, that’s how it went with A’s dad. You’d describe how terribly he treated you and then when we’d call him abusive, you’d backtrack and say oh no well it’s not actually that bad, you don’t know him, etc. Not saying this in a mean way, just a factual way. I want you to be safe and happy. When people show you who they are, believe them. 

Winter when is that ultrasound coming up? Sorry you feel sick. I wouldn’t use a test unless the symptoms continue and worsen, just stay home from work. 
I don’t believe non-denominational pastors are ordained because they don’t belong to an official religious organization. So, I don’t think we could get married at that church. We’ll look more into options once we’re actually engaged.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter thank you. I'm doing well, just staying busy with life. Our health system as a whole has people that are unvaccinated and no exemptions approved. Not sure how many as the pdf included those with approved exemptions and I don't have the time to count all of them. I'm hoping for the best though right now.

Also, you can order 4 free at home covid tests per household. So you could always do a test and not worry about trying to find some available to purchase. 

If you suspect DR, I would see a PT at the very least postpartum. If you end up with pain during your pregnancy go see them as well. While it didn't go away completely, she did help me manage my pain in my back, hips, and pelvis during my pregnancy. I also have to be pretty bad off to take meds during pregnancy so I avoided even Tylenol if I could manage without. I took it a few times, mainly for headaches. In any case, just because something is common doesn't mean it's normal. So don't be afraid to take care of yourself :)

Dobby, hmmmm. Well I wouldn't blame you for wanting to see documents. I think with as much trauma as you've been through, it's understandable to have your guard up. I'm also tend to lean towards trusting your initial instincts though. 

Also, so glad that you'll get things paid off and have some leftover once you get your refund! I haven't received my w2 yet nor has DH. Actually we have received 0 tax documents for 2021. 

Gigs well I'm definitely interested to see how this cycle pans out :) living vicariously though the ladies here lol

Shae we thought about getting a married at a state park. We ended up using my father in law's property though so we wouldn't have to pay or worry about having limited time to decorate, celebrate, clean up. Our wedding was beautiful :) just have to have a back up plan in case of bad weather.


AFM just going to put my 2 cents in. I identify as Christian but I don't go to church. I believe in Jesus, God, etc. but I don't follow that I have to go to church to go to heaven. I try to be a good person. I wish I remembered to pray more often and read my Bible. 

As for the "weed moms". I know there is a group on WTE called "ganja moms". I do not think you should use while pregnant unless under a practioner's orders/supervision. I think it can be useful in some circumstances but should be avoided if possible. I don't use and only tried 1x in my life. I saw how "intelligent" it made one of my brother's friends and decided that I didn't want that. It's illegal in my state and it'll probably be that way for a long time. I don't really have issue with others using it in general though. 

My O seems to be later this cycle and am wondering if it's from being sick at the start of my cycle. My at home test was negative but maybe I had the virus? 

Well I better get back to work


----------



## DobbyForever

My kids are on autonomous pe so post and run. I mean I like him. I’m not obsessed with him. But I like him. My gif says give him a chance but keep an eye open. I don’t feel like he’s lying, I just have an overactive imagination and think everyone is full of s*. I do think he is vague intentionally, as I do when I talk about A’s dad. My only concern with this situation is do I really fit in his fancy tech world and obviously two marriages didn’t work out. And he sounded genuine saddened by that, so like are you the reason they didn’t with work out? Are you marrying people before you really know them? I’m not trying to be divorce number 3. Lol. But he’s the only guy that I’ve given my number to and would go out with. He’s so intelligent and involved in his daughters’s life and that’s super sexy to me. And he’s so polite. But trauma is trauma


----------



## gigglebox

I’m two minds about it Dobs. On one hand he os good to his kid (also any kid friend potential there?), but yeah, 2 divorces….how old is this guy two have two marriages under his belt? And are y’all texting or have you met up? I’m not sure what to say except…good luck to you!

Winter would testing positive change anything? If not I wouldn’t bother. Although if you did, the dr may want to push your appointment back…food for thought.

also remind me which kid this one will be? I keep forgetting since you don’t have a signature to remind my sad memory :p also look into effects of the snip on men. My hubby is vehemently opposed for himself because he read it lowers testosterone but i’ve never researched it. Our plan, should we have another, is for me to get my tubes tied during a c section. We would have done it last time but we weren’t ready to commit to no more at that point. Good thing I guess! I still fear changing my mind in the future but I honestly don’t want kids past 35, well now possibly 36. Even 36 makes me apprehensive but that’s likely what I’ll be looking at…we’ll see.

flueky!!! Hi! I’m 100% with you on weed in general. I am all for freedom of choice for all, in most cases, as long as you aren’t hurting anybody or infringing on anyone else’s freedoms, go for the gold. And lol living vicariously; that’s me for now…any further thoughts on the surrogacy idea? Are you set on it and hoping hubby says yes or more kicking around the idea?


----------



## gigglebox

And look at shae getting all wise in her old years :haha: she makes valid points though…

shae if my mom’s friend can get ordained and marry us I’m sure your pastor could if he isn’t already, if that’s what you want.


----------



## gigglebox

it's hilarious how quickly I have gone from "on the fence" to "researching gender swaying and starting my new diet today", lmao!! I'm all in ladies. Now just gotta convince the hubs. I want my little girl. The only, kind of major, problem is...if I do get pregnant, and I have another boy, I think I'm in for some major gender disappointment. But I feel like I have to give it a try. I think hubby really wants a daughter, too. He mentioned it when we were discussing it the other night. 

I'm sorry y'all I'll shut up about it for now lol


----------



## WinterBub

I feel like it's hard for us to gauge without meeting him, dobby. I'd just say to tread carefully. Im generally on team "give people a chance", but I hate that women are taught to "be nice", often to our detriment. So, in that line of thinking: I 100% agree with Shae's advice not to talk yourself into anything. We have instincts for a reason!

Woooooooo, giggle! :dance: How exciting. It does seem like your OH will not be too hard to get to go all in. I really hope you get your girl, but remember that we're never guaranteed anything! We didn't sway, but I'd considered trying it. Got pregnant before I had a chance to really think about it :rofl: All I saw was the BD a few days before you O, and trying magnesium supplements. IIRC Pretty did the timing thing(?)

This is just my second. I had thought we'd still have a chance of another after this, but I don't think I want to try again. Just hoping and praying for a healthy baby this time. I love that you're going for #4- go for the big family! Elon Musk is very worried about population decline :rofl: you're doing your part!

I'm feeling better, and figured that I will save the tests unless I get a fever, or true respiratory symptoms. I've just felt off, and woke up feeling sick in the middle of the night, which usually means I'm actually sick. :shrug: We know so many people with covid right now- from work, friends, family out of state, neighbors. It does seem like this strain going around here is really mild- nobody has had to see a dr, let alone consider hospital. FIL recovered well, so that's reassuring, as he has some health issues. Hopefully the antibodies are useful for him going forward.

I hope things at work turn out ok, Flueky. I really see why people are leaving healthcare in droves. Seems like you get a lot of abuse from all sides for working in a really difficult and vital industry :dohh: it makes no sense. Please know that you're appreciated! :hugs: you too, Shae!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still “teaching” they are doing an automated computer test lol gigs DO NOT shut up please I am 100% here for this!


----------



## WinterBub

Lol at "teaching", Dobby :rofl: I feel like in some ways you have it easier than teachers in the past because you get to do stuff like this... But on the other hand, I would absolutely hate to have to email parents, and deal with all that side of things! I feel like my elementary teachers had it just right: no internet, no parent emails, but they had Mavis Beacon to park us at :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

ok what is Mavis Beacon?


----------



## tdog

Oh wow I have a lot to catch up on :rofl: hope everyone good :) so I've even plodding on so to speak :shrug: we are currently house hunting as our landlord lives at the bottom of the garden:shrug: I'm feeling very uncomfortable being there now and finding a house is let's say p**sing me off now xx.

Shae :yipee: about the ring how amazing.

Dobs please please please be careful I would hate to think you've put yourself in danger

Gigs im the same feeling very broodie it needs to stop determined I'm done that's it no more :shrug: I've heard that about testosterone with the ship:shrug:

Sorry if I've missed everyone :shrug: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Pretty if you swayed pink, PLEASE tell me your secrets! 

hi tdog! oh no house hunting! moving is the worst, so sorry you have to go through that!


----------



## WinterBub

I thought everyone did Mavis Beacon back in the day :rofl: it was a game/program that was meant to teach you how to type. So, it had little exercises/games where you had to copy text correctly in a certain time to pass a level.

Joke is on my teachers, because I can type really fast, but I never used the right finger positions, and still don't. 

This is what I remember:


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter omg that’s so sweet that he’s worried about you not being as attracted to him post vasectomy. Always time to figure it out, no decisions have to be made right this second. I have to say, I am still envious of Fluek’s o fueled drive with no risk sex. I second Shae, idk that it’s worth using the test. But I do hope you’re feeling better now.

Re the paperwork, I’m just from a family of lawyers. Even if it was jus the one divorce, I’d ask for papers. It is also my own trauma because I dated a guy who lied about being separated, and his wife basically stalked and threatened me. I ended up getting a civil restraining order against her and a ten year criminal restraining order against him after he threw me into a wall and threw my phone on the roof so I couldn’t call the cops for help. So I just have no faith in taking people at their word anymore when it involves divorce, especially since there isn’t a final judgement. 

Shae I agree I think just about anybody can get ordained or is that just something they do on tv for laughs lol. I agree lots of fun options for marriage. Anything from churches to parks to homes. Destination?! I was going to get married at Turtle Bay Resort (because who doesn’t love “Forgetting Sarah Marshall”) and they had a really affordable wedding package and hotel rates. Plus, luau for a reception! Sign me up. But I was only planning to keep the wedding at about 25 people. I know the engagement comes first, but I’m sure you’ve thought about some details. Are you thinking big or small?

Re: My honest first instincts is this seems like a really great guy, and I’d regret not giving him a chance. It’s my trauma that has me flipping the eff out. Honestly, he’s handled my mini freak outs really well and really respectfully. But my trauma has me freaked out that his ability to navigate my trauma means he must be a manipulative narcissist like my ex. It’s not possible for him to just be a mature, nice guy. My first instinct is he must be a nice guy because I’m not like drop my pants in lust for him LOL. That was the first thing I said to my bff.

Fluek also hoping for the best re staffing and mandate. Yes! Good call. I just ordered mine the other day because a coworker sent out the link. Sorry about the delayed cycle. I’ve had bad colds right before O pre covid that pushed mine out a few days to a week.

Gigs, it sounds like he’s had her several times after work this week. I don’t know their custody agreement other than they share it so he doesn’t have her full time. He’s made a few comments about my being a mom that make it clear that he understands what it’s like to have a toddler. He had linked his spotify to his profile, and it lists the artists the account listens to the most. And a couple of them were obviously from his daughter because A listens to the same one. We talked a little bit about which Disney movies they like because I said how I couldn’t take A whale watching for fear he’d jump off the boat yelling cheehoo, and he immediately recognized it as Maui from Moana. I had said something about having an almost 5 year old and I think his response was “I think that’s amazing that you have a newly minted 5 year old, congrats! That’s so cool.” He’s 47, so he’s got baby brain for reals. His first divorce would have been when he was 30/31. I don’t know how long this one was. His was done-done when he was 42/43 after 6 years of marriage. There were five years between first divorce and second marriage. If I had to guess (because I’ve been so correct this far LOL) is that she didn’t want to have kids. I haven’t asked how the friend ended up pregnant or how they decided to have the kid. We’ve just sent audio messages mostly vs text because our texts are too long and we’re both busy. So we’ll leave each other 3-5 minute messages throughout the day. He says he wants to go out, but he hasn’t actually properly asked. He did mentioned he has to go to the NY hq next week though.

Tdog I def don’t get danger vibes from him. 

Sorry just saw the clock and I’m late to get A ahhh


----------



## tdog

Dobs still I'm a big worrier even for people I've never met I mean we don't no each other but I'm a nervous wreck:rofl: just please be careful love xx

Gigs we swayed pink with Heidi paul thought she would be a boy and all the stuff we did wouldn't work and eell hello she is a she and a fisty one at that :haha: xx


----------



## gigglebox

Winter that does look vaguely familiar. We did have a typing program but I can’t remember if it was that one. I learned a life lesson in that class…i was “cheating” by doing the hunt & peck for typing instead of the home keys. My teacher caught me. He said something like, “no one will know or care if you’re cheating, but you will be cheating yourself.” I think he went on to say how i could continue to cheat and get nothing out of the lessons, or at least try and maybe learn a skill. If he didn’t say it, that’s what I took from it anyway and it’s stuck with me. After that moment I actually tried, and I grew to really enjoy typing. I’m fairly fast now, 75-80 wmp which i think is respectable. Only when i try though. My casual typing is probably 65-70. Half that on a phone lol

Tdog what did you do to sway pink?

Dobs do you think he’s waiting for you to set up the date? Ugh that’s so scary about your ex. Glad you came out of it ok :hugs: all things considered


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, kind of waiting to see how things pan out with work, and also now that I'm getting in shape I'm honestly not sure I want to go through all the gaining, losing, building muscles back. I am also nervous about how DH might react. His foot is giving him a lot of pain so focusing on getting him better.

You can talk about it all you want here. It is exciting to think/talk about. Also, I believe pretty timed BD towards the beginning of her fertile window and avoided BD close to O. I'll wish all my girly vibes to you too.

Also, funny story. My DH researched vasectomy after he tried denying my 1st faint bfp with dd3. I gave him space and then I went to talk to him and he told me that's what he was doing :haha:

Winter, thank you. I'm not front line and those workers really have my utmost respect. I seriously am not sure I could endure all that they have. Working in audit can definitely make you....."the enemy", workers can feel like you are questioning their abilities or just get fed up.

Interesting, never had that computer program. I can't remember what we used to be honest.

Tdog oh man. Best of luck house hunting. Not sure how the market is there but it's been crazy in my area. My house was under contract before it was listed online

Dobby, thanks. Oh I hope you weren't too late to get A. 

Well I hope the best for you whichever choice you make. Hoping that if you do go out with him, that he is a genuinely good guy. 


AFM got an email from my boss. I'm just going to help out managers do some audits they normally do since all but one of the four are seeing patient's everyday. I prefer to help out in a non clinical capacity. I'm super slow at home visits and with my van being on a lease I have limited miles. I could easily wrack up 100+ miles seeing 5 or 6 people in my county.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek what do you have to do for audits? I haven’t looked at pur market recently but I should. Things don’t stay on long and prices are pretty high. We were considering moving but not so much anymore, at least not right now. I love where we live but i wish our house were a tad larger, like just an extra bedroom. We have a room in the basement I think we’ll end up converting to a legal bedroom by putting in an egress window, eventually. I’m guessing ds1 will eventually want his own space, and that’s where he’d have to go.


----------



## WinterBub

Not being frontline doesn't mean your job isn't important, flueky. I know what you mean about the frontline taking on extra, but you're part of delivering a much needed service. Sorry that you get seen as a narc sometimes ;) and thank you for the earlier advice to take care of myself, too. I think it's a Mom thing to say "I'll do X for myself when I get such and such done first". But we should look after ourselves, too. Appreciate that reminder :hugs:

Lol at your vasectomy, story :rofl: that's so something I can picture my OH doing. Did your OH feel like anything was different after the fact? Or it was done and then once healed he'd never know the difference? I don't want to get my tubes tied, but would consider a copper IUD if he really ended up not wanting the V. I can't believe that I'd potentially be fertile for another decadeish. :shock:

I've spent pretty much all day resting, and feel much better. Very much doubt it is covid. But I was suspicious this morning as I was feeling kind of achey and what not. Dobby- I was watching a series of Teen Mom earlier that's from 2017ish. I hadn't seen it when it aired, and it is really interesting to watch the old stuff. This series is when Catelynn keeps going to treatment centers and Tyler is left with Nova. I'd seen the next series where things are kind of strained between them, and now I kind of get the backstory. :-( they also just introduced Cheyenne- she looks so young!! 

Let us know how things go with the guy, Dobby. It does sound like you have things in common with the kids, and the life phase you're in. Hopefully he's a good guy who has just been unlucky in love. Just take things slow, and don't jump into bed! ;) Have you ever seen The Millionaire Matchmaker? It's not one of "my shows", but I've seen it. I keep hearing that lady in my head- "no sex before monogamy!" :rofl:

We thought about moving last year, but couldn't stomach/afford the cost of it. We added a wall to a room that made a sitting room into a potential office/bedroom. That gives us some room to grow. Our house isn't perfect (especially the layout), but I think it will work for us for the next few years.


----------



## tdog

Hey @gigglebox sorry finally managed to nod off lol, so what we did was concive plus (weather that worked) no hot hot showers or baths for him, no deep penetration as deep penetration give male sperm chance to get to egg as they fast swimmers and females are slow swimmer lol, no hot drinks either for a while before bed tbh there the main things I can think of lol xx


----------



## gigglebox

hmm well all I can say is....do research on whatever bc you choose. I'm of the opinion that none of it seems to be very good for you but I understand people do require something! Good luck on making the decision. I'm having a hard time already thinking of getting my tubes tied but I think if we have a 4th that will be the right choice for us. It's hard for me to give up my fertility like that but we have a lot of reasons we can't do anything else (hormonal bc doesn't work on me, I can't have any IUD's because my uterus is weird shaped, hubby get reactions to condoms, and he is not OK with the possible side effects of the snip, nor do I want him to have that done if I'm already going to be filleted again anyway lol).

Dobby, if it's not too hard to talk about, could you tell me how you got pregnant with Setsuna? I gather is was a pull out fail but what were the specifics of what happened? I was just searching through old forum posts on here (out of boredom) and actually happened across one where you had a "maybe" pullout oopsie a month before your pregnancy. Was that the same guy? Sorry to rehash wounds, I just wasn't around when everything went down and can't find it going back in this thread. And I guess I"m a curious creature...!


----------



## gigglebox

Ok y’all…i feel creepy coming on here to report my sexual encounter but here we are :haha:

Dtd earlier with hubs, and though he didn’t finish inside, he did have the sloppiest pull out he’s had since we’ve been together. Barely made it, and got his goods all over the opening to my vag. He’s never done that before, he knows I want to ttc, so I think this performance was a direct reflection of his thoughts on the matter — on the fence. Not all in, but not all out either :haha: 

it doesn’t mean a whole lot though as I have no idea when I’ll ov. It’s coming but it could be, like, 5 days away, so with that length of time and how little the deposit of goods was (versus if he just stayed in), I’m not holding my breath. But it does give me hope and I do love hope!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry busy day but Gigs ooo interesting I was going to say he’s so good with his technique. Definitely intriguing

the tldr I got off the pill because I started playing with the idea of getting a donor. And since I love playing with fire, I kept sleeping with my two NSA guys. Virginia opted for pullout, poorly :rofl: The Boy (we dated a month before he owned up to commitment issues) continued to just go for it. You can 100% judge me, but these guys like idk if they can sense your pheromones through text but yeah. They always hmu the same weekend, usually around O. Setsuna though I had the sense to cancel on VI as my opk was blazing. Figured I was fine to keep my plans with TB on O+1. Ironically, the sex wasn’t good because I stopped having feelings for him and we stopped hanging out before and after sex. So I was thinking that I was going to stop sleeping with him/VI and really start focusing on getting ready to get a donor. And then immediately after I remembered Flueky got pregnant O+1 and was like I’m probably pregnant :rofl:

will read and respond to everyone else when it’s not 1am


----------



## gigglebox

Got cha dobs, funny how we just “know” when things may have gone wrong, lol. Did you test before af was due or because of symptoms? Also have you talked to him since the last text? And is this the same “the boy” from a couple years ago?

also are you still kicking around the donor idea?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry on my phone so short responses are easy. Will get caught up when I get home

yes same guy and yeah honestly I think every time I got pregnant I had a gut feeling that day/next day. But I’ve had it and been wrong LOL

no when I started to feel that doom set in, it really forced me to evaluate my life. I think she was meant to show me that A- I deserve better but B- I only want another baby if I have a committed and trustworthy partner. It hurts so much to have lost her, but there isn’t a day that goes by that I don’t see the collateral beauty of it. I ended up texting him to tell him I mmc-ed, and he just said thanks for telling him and he’s sorry I went through that and he hopes that I’m able to recover and make sure I take care of myself. VI texted me at 1am are you awake and I figure it was after 12:30 so it’s for the dirty. I just ignored him lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs oooooooo that messy pullout I hope it turns into something!

My body is being very weird to me. Ever since like O-2 through now, my boobs have been hurting, I swear they’ve gotten bigger, and last night I started spotting. I’m 4dpo today, wtf is up with that? My temp also had a very slow rise post-O and then today suddenly shot up to 98. Weird. I’m not normally at 98 until at least 7dpo if not later. But I also took forever to get to 98 last time so who the heck knows. Only chance I have is that on O day, SO pulled out and after wiping up and all, a little of his precum got on my vagina. Such a small amount though so probably won’t do anything. I don’t want to get my hopes up. I still have those test pics of the maybe indent line on my phone, I just can’t get myself to delete them. I was so excited in that moment. 

Unfortunately, SO is leaning hard against TTC right now, he said this morning that we should stop doing pullout and start using condoms because it’s too risky. I said it’s been working for 3 months now, but he wasn’t convinced. So yeah, why not shatter my heart into a billion pieces babe. Then he got up and made me coffee, probably so I wouldn’t be all upset lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww shae I’m sorry he isn’t up for the risky-ish bd anymore :( but like a proper gent maybe he truly wants to wait until you two are married. You remind me a lot of me when I was around 22; I loved my boyfriend (now hubby) and was excited to get married but honestly i think the desire to have babies was more to me than that of just getting married. I knew marriage was the green light to unprotected bd. And then maybe babies. I have had a strong desire for babies since I was in my late teens, before I met hubby. Actually I dated a chick before hubby; we lived together and went to college together. We actually had a legit fight over which one of us would get to be pregnant first. I even had the crazy fantasy of getting knocked up by a rando college guy, not that I ever would! All that to say…the wait was worth it, and baby making sex, when you’re both on board, is legit the best sex ever. I know you want that baby but imagine how awesome it will be when he’s giving it his all to try and knock you up, and how much sweeter it will be when you tell him and you both get excited, instead of you excited and him fearful.

just some food for thought :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs that sounds like an OK response from TB. At least he had something nice to say. It’s pretty funny how these guys seem to contact you all at the same time! I love your silver lining of your little girl’s purpose. I absolutely believe something good comes from all tragedy, eventually. I am so happy that despite the trauma of the experience, you are able to take something positive away from it. :hugs:

afm on a completely unrelated topic, I lost 3.5lbs this week! This is my first week fully giving my diet my all and throwing some light exercise in. I am hoping if I don’t get pregnant I am able to continue with weight loss. Or maybe both :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae no. I’m so sorry. I was worried he might ask to switch to condoms, and I was hoping since it hadn’t come up then maybe he wouldn’t. I’m sorry. I do agree I think because he’s planning to propose, he wants to be sure the engagement and wedding go off without a slip. Which is truly so sweet in a way but I know it means less hold for a happy accident. So FXed any chance you can focus the ttc energy into wedding planning?

gigs wooot on the weight loss!!! That’s awesome. You must have sent it over here :rofl:

yeah I have some great hype music and really refocusing on myself. I do believe that there’s always a lesson and I feel a lot better now that I feel like I know what it was. And seriously lol I get a kick out of it but like of all weekends why is it always fertile weekend


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby ugh, that is crazy that they have spider senses about fertile time. I'm sure it makes it harder to practice self restraint when our damn hormones and ovaries scream BD! I'm glad you are focusing on yourself :)

I'm glad that TB responded decently and good for you on ignoring VI as I'm sure you are right about it just being a booty call.

Gigs congrats on the weight loss and hoping that DH decides not to pull out when you hit that fertile window :winkwink:

I'm checking to make sure orders match, accurate, no contradictions. Like "oh you said they get short of breath with minimal exertion but they can safely bathe themselves?". But not so sarcastically lol. Really my main part of my job is actually sending records audits to insurance companies and if they try to deny payment, then I try to appeal their decision. Sometime I can and sometimes I can't. Medicare will deny based of some things that are really mostly out of our control (has to do with MD documentation). 

Shae I'm sorry he is wanting to switch to condoms which puts a low chance on surprise pregnancies. When he us ready to ttc it will really be great though when you do get that bfp :)


Winter thank you. I really appreciate it. As for DHs vasectomy. He had it when I was like 2 weeks pp, so my memory is a bit fuzzy. I know he couldn't have sex for a week or so. I think the first couple times he had a little pain when he finished but he doesn't have issues now. He did worry I'd think he was less of a man, but I assured him that's not the case. If your OH considers a vasectomy, I'd research the different Dr's that perform them and find a good fit for you guys.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Flueky I laughed way too hard reading that :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek that sounds similar to a line of work I used to be in — workers comp. Fortunately I was a receptionist there and later a clinic coordinator, where I would set up clinics for doctors to do IME’s (independent medical exams) for claims, then make sure the patients showed up. I’ve definitely read my fair share of medical files and seen fun ones where the insurance companies hire PI’s on patients suspected of lying. Omg sooo good sometimes! I hate people who abuse systems like this so it brings me joy when they get caught. Like a guy who claimed he had severe back pain issues; he would hobble in and out of his car at the doctors office, but once he left his gait was normal and he was caught loading heavy things into his car, getting groceries no problem, etc. :haha: so glad I never had to deal with patients. Imagine their response when benefits get cut and they find out they were caught in a lie. God bless claims adjusters lol


----------



## gigglebox

Sexcapade report:
Bd’ed, he pulled out no problem, then we had round two, no bathroom in between…ov pains getting stronger, i suspect I’m about 2 days away or so, which will put me 0-3 with sloppy pull out and o-2 with tonight’s fun time. I’m officially throwing my hat in the ring with a chance, albeit a small one :)


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol. I do send of records requests to worker comp claims. Our medical records person was put on furlough at beginning of pandemic and I assumed part of her duties. I'm a bit of a jack of all trades. I get request from lawyers , disability determination services, etc. We do sometimes have to discharge people because insurance or workers comp refuse to pay for more services. Sometimes the patient will appeal and then I'm the one sending the records. Humana is the insurance that is the worst about deciding our services aren't needed any more. They are super picky on documentation. 

Oh how exciting about being in with a chance. Now....with the BD that was 2x in a row...did he withdraw on the last one? (You can choose not to answer lol) Either way you definitely have a shot as he could have had swimmers in precum.


----------



## DobbyForever

Switching to my computer if A will let me. Bittersweet. The line is officially so light that Premom is reading 0. So I’ll be negative soon enough. I feel at peace with it, I’m sad but I expected to be more devastated. But ask me again when the line is gone gone


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

fluek, fun stuff! I’ll have to consult you if we ever switch back to “real” insurance, haha. Right now we have medi-share. I’m happy with them so far but haven’t had to have any medical treatment yet. We used to have liberty healthshare. AWFUL company.

to answer your question, we have a pretty active sex life for being married almost 11 years and having three kids…round 2’s for us are usually a game for him to see how many times he can make me O :blush: unfortunately for whatever reason his bits were not up for the task and after a few good minutes, just started to fade :shrug: not typical but does happen every now and again. I think it was just late and both our bodies were tired. In fact I thought it was about 11:30; he thought it was earlier. I peeked at the clock and it was actually 12:45! We had just stayed up for almost 3 hours talking and boning lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh also, with the gender swaying diet, does anyone know if that is exclusively for changing ph in the vag or through your body to help with fertilization? Basically once dtd is done, can I now go back to normal eating or should I hold off until after ovulation?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae circling back you are very wise. I do agree that people need to trust their guts. After my first “date” with A’s dad, I had posted o FB that I had never met a worse human being. I honestly think the only reason I agreed to a second encounter was that the bd was amazing, but I didn’t realize it was role play to me and real to him. By the time I did, I was in too deep. Sending you the biggest hugs. There’s not need or rush to delete the photos. If they bring you comfort or allow you to feel your feels, keep them.

Gigs ooooo definitely in it to win it timing! How exciting! I’m here for manifesting things, so here’s hoping. Just takes one. Also hehe sexcapade. :rofl:

Winter omg your Elon Musk comment made me laugh. Glad to hear that both you and FIL are feeling better! Oh man the old school Teen Mom hahahaha. They’ve changed so much.

Fluek I do second Winter. You’re an invaluable resource! Frontline or not. I’m sorry that sometimes the nature of your job can make paint you as “the enemy” in some situations.

Re: Mavis Beacon omg lol yeah sorry that was not my program. I don’t know what we used. I just remember being so excited that the computer lab was funded to purchase a whole room of iMacs. Those super colorful ones haha. And the computer lab teacher would open twice a week to let kids play games like Oregon Trail, the typing game (it was like the faster you type the faster you row), and some math like snow game. But Winter I agree. I always get compliments on being a fast typer, but I absolutely cannot keep my fingers on the “right” keys.

Tdog I’m sorry that the house hunting is awful. It’s such a stressful process! I know House Hunters makes it look fun, but like it’s a headache. Hopefully you can find something soon. And I feel you. It’s easy to get attached to you ladies! We share so much of ourselves and our lives, even if we don’t know each other IRL.

AFM. Still coping better. Like I said, just doing a lot of self care and mantras. Switched from listening to my cry it out playlist to my you’ve got this. “I’m Getting Ready” really helps remind me and center me that I have faith and that I’ll pull through this and my life will continue to be blessed. “Vitamins” by Qveen Herby is hype music that reminds me I need to let go of toxicity and focus on my self care: working out, sleeping in, taking vitamins, eat my greens (nutrition), you ain’t on my vibe then I don’t gotta listen.

Re .. Hm what to call him. What to call him. The Overachiever LOL. This is long lol

So we’re still talking. He did ask me out next weekend to have brunch. He’s been good. I think TB was meant to help me heal from my sexual trauma. VI was meant to show me that my trauma isn’t fully healed. And I get the sense that Overachiever is here to show me that the right person will soothe me and work through my trauma with me rather than fueling it. So even if I don’t end up dating him, he’s helping me continue to lift that standard higher. He was a FOX in his 20s lol. I’ve never dated a guy over 36, so this is new. I was digging through photo albums since my mom is moving, and I found my prom pictures. Like I was a 16 year old junior going to my bf’s senior prom in 2006. He was 31 and already married and divorced by then. My friend is like b* send him my way, idgaf I just want to get back to Paly. I’m sure it’ll be funny one day lol. But that is something that always creeped me out about my stepdad. He’s 20 years older than my mom, so it’s like he could have lost his virginity before she was even born haha. He didn’t cuz late bloomer. But o.m.g. Weirds me out. 

At this point, I don’t have any red flags as far as him. In fact, there was one moment a few days ago when I left him a voice message when I woke up in the middle of the night and I did this sigh that ended up sounding like a moan. And since I was tired, the whole thing sounded hella sultry by accident. It was the first audio I sent him, and he was like your voice is beautiful and I’ll be thinking about it all day. And then I replied that I was glad I was wearing a mask because I was blushing and smiling, which was good because I was being naughty and texting in class. This was that day I was posting during autonomous PE :rofl: And I concerned not using the word naughty because stuff like that green lights bad behavior if it hasn’t cropped up. And he responded that he was glad he was making me blush and being a little naughty. So I was like we gotta reroute this lol. So I told him g rated naughty. And he was like of course, only during school hours. And I was like hahahaha excuse you but you’re not approved for pg-13. And he laughed and was like that’s true and I told him his a** better stay in his lane. Then I had a CTJ that I was joking but not joking, and I don’t want to change the nature of our conversations. And he agreed. And nothing PG has happened since. Compared to guys just persistently coming at me with DTD requests. Vomit. City.

The only thing I don’t like is this custody situation. We talked more about it, and I don’t remember if I said this yet. He usually sees her twice during the work week at minimum, then he sees her on the weekends as well. BUT he’s never had her unsupervised. So he’s like going over there 5-6pm and then not leaving til 10:30pm. Idk what time they’re putting her to bed, but he is consistently not getting home until 10:45ish. And sure they can be those kinds of parents who have the kid up late, but all my friends and even my mom was like so he’s chilling/potentially doing it after the kid goes to bed. He insists that they have a completely plutonic relationship and date other people and have boundaries, but when all but one bf has cheated on you… And honestly I get that they’ve maintained their friendship, but you gotta hang out with her 4x a week. He did say they are trying to work out a schedule where he starts taking the daughter solo. Which I didn’t immediately flag as weird because the mom lost her job when covid hit and he started this really intensive job, so they agreed to just keep the status quo. But like my best friend thinks the mom is doing this to keep him around and my mom thinks he’s full of s* otherwise what mom wouldn’t want a break and for him to have her. Like why does he have to be supervised? He was upfront that the pregnancy was an oops and he wasn’t happy about it in the beginning, and it took him a while to get to a good place with it. Idk. I just know that I’m gonna need them to handle that and get a court approved custody plan in place because I’m really not here for that. I don’t agree with my mom about him maybe being a bad person/dad because I know with A’s dad I wouldn’t spend that kind of time with him. But I do have a spidey sense that this mom is like me. And idk how that’s going to work out. I’m hoping I’m wrong and she ends up being just super chill like him. Otherwise, I gotta dip. So it’s definitely a more convos need to be had and I would want to meet her before any introductions to children happen. But that’s me getting WAY ahead of myself.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs. I'm so jealous LOL. Sigh. See that's what I tell my friends. I just want to find a guy who is nice to me and can match my sexual energy. I know they exist! You're proof!

Sorry I can't add anything to gender swaying. You'd think with how obsessed I am to have a girl that I would, but I was also convinced I was getting a donor so the only gender sway I needed to do was pay to do a gender wash LOL


----------



## shaescott

Gigs ugh I wish my SO was so down for double BD, he’s barely down for single :( he feels bad about it, he’s just so exhausted and in pain after work, and it makes him tired so he won’t do it in the morning. Fingers crossed for you! I’m hoping the small amount of post-BD precum getting in me was enough, but we’ll see. It’s unlikely. 

Dobs hugs re: the tests. Don’t love that custody arrangement either. Hm. 

Flueks I would never want to work in management, I do not want to be the bad guy, I just can’t agh

AFM my temp is back down to 97.4 range this morning, very weird. I was like “I’m not gonna temp” and now of course that’s out the window :rofl: my boobs are still sore, and my god I am gassy. But that could just be the hospital cafeteria food I’m eating :haha: I don’t seem to be spotting today, so that’s good I guess.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey all. The usual so much to read/exhausted after the kids are in bed excuse from me. Gonna respond to what I remember.

Dobby - The first number of kids I remember wanting was "3-5", then that turned into 4 cuz it's a nice, even number and a bit of a lucky number for me. If I'd ended up with a guy who wanted to have a bunch of kids, I'd probably be going for 4. But since SO never wanted any, I think the fact that I got 3 out of him is pretty good. lol
Just gonna roll with the punches based on what my fundal height is going forward. It was never an issue with my other pregnancies. One of my MWs even said I was measuring perfecting fine with Matthew, so no one had any idea he was gonna be a little over 10lbs. lol. But ya, I'll just see what they say going forward and take it from there.
But anyway, tardy to the party as usual, but I'd say give this new guy a chance. If he's willing to show paperwork, I feel like that's a pretty good sign.

Gigs - Happy belated BDay to DS3!
So, the sway method I used (if memory serves me) recommends a single BD 2.5-3 days before O, no orgasm for you, shallow release, only need to stay horizontal for like 30 mins after, no special lubes, etc. My sway details are...
- Tracked with opks for 6 months
- Got my BFP 2nd cycle actively trying
- Ended up being just shy of 4 days between BD and my O
- I was on top and had 3 orgasms several mins before SO made his "contribution", ended up falling asleep for a few hours after
- No lubes or diet changes for either of us
The sway was still considered "prefect" by the chick that wrote the book (The Babydust Method), so go figure.
Glad that your DH is now on the fence. FX his less then perfect pull out was enough to seal the deal and you'll get a girl regardless. :)

Winter - When I hear Walter, I think of Jeff Dunham's old man puppet. Sorry. lol
Feeling any better today?

shae - Yay for the ring purchase! Sorry SO is wanting to start using condoms. Accidents can still happen though. But in a couple years, once you're married and expecting the arrival of your first LO, the wait will have been worth it. :)

Re: Weed Moms. I never grew up around weed. My parents were people who would literally leave parties in the 70's if other guests started smoking. I have a friend who said her parents would smoke with her and her bro in the house, but they'd do it in the bathroom with the fan on and they were
never both h* at the same time. My sister smoked it for years, even when she was in early labour with her first baby. Not sure if she still does now, but I assume so. I felt like the times I've done it in the past, it never really hit me, like in the movies. And I hate coughing so hard it feels like I'm gonna throw up. That being said, now that's pretty much legal here, I've envisioned having a special brownie with friends in my backyard on summer nights after the kids are asleep. I think edibles are more my speed, though I've never tried them before. And more than likely SO won't participate, so there'll be at least one sober parent if something happens.

Re: Religion. Sorry, shae, I didn't read that long post. I will say though that I'm an agnostic/atheist. I don't need a book telling me not to kill people or steal or what protein I can and can't eat on certain days of the week. I think that it's ridiculous to think a newborn baby could have already done something so wrong that it needs to be cleansed in "magic water". Millions of people dying of starvation and disease, innocent children being abused is part of some master plan? I don't think so.

AFM, I have my glucose test tomorrow, so wish me luck. SO got his booster yesterday, and only seems to have a little bit of arm pain. Feeling and seeing lots of little kicks, so that's exciting. Otherwise, just kind of business as usual. I believe I only have 78 more business days of work to get through, but who's counting?
Oh, and we got a snow dump this past Sunday, going into Monday. The official number was 55cm (21.6in). We had 2 snow days in a row, cars and buses getting stuck in the snow as over, a few days to get all the streets plowed. It was crazy.

Here's my backyard at 8am and then again at 11am, the front on Monday morning and now, and the boys actually playing quietly together. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Your kiddos are so cute Pink! And yes I’d say 3 is definitely a win of he never wanted any. I’ll leave the religious subject alone  if you wanted one more would you try to sway for a girl again?

Hmm Dobs just from your info, my guess is he maybe was an absentee father initially and had custody limited off the bat. Maybe he since came more back into the picture and has had a change of heart. If he is still cordial with the ex, it’s feasible he hangs with the daughter until later then talks to the ex for a little bit before leaving. My kids don’t make it to bed until 9 a lot of the time. Maybe he does just hang with her late if those are the only nights he has. Who knows…all we can do is speculate! 

shae i forgot to comment on keeping the test photo. I would have, too. I have an account on CTP and keep all my photos there and do look at them like a weirdo. No shame in my hpt game. Just kidding, i have lots of shame. Otherwise I wouldn’t be hiding all the tests, including the 2 wally cheapies and 2pk frer i just picked up yesterday:haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae oh no! Yeah it’s hard to stop temping once you know you can. But it’s also such stress.

Pretty good plan. And 3 is cool. So is 4. I do have to say that things have come so far with him! I’m so happy things ended up working out. FXed all goes well with the glucose test, and yay for only about 75 days left of work!! That’s so awesome. That’s a lot of snow lol. And awww. Love the pic of the boys. Are they getting hype for their sister or is it still not really tangible to them yet?

re Overachiever. Yeah, like my immediate thought is maybe they decompress and chat a bit. But then the anxiety kicks in that you can chat an hour or f* for an hour :rofl: I let slip last night at 2am that my anxiety keeps me up at night when I’m in that phase of talking but haven’t had a date yet. I had just said it as a sorry I keep responding at 12-2am. And this guy actually apologized to me for my anxiety. In like the most genuine, caring tone ever. And then tried to reassure me. Like if words could hold you, his pulled me into the best hug ever. 

Gigs I honestly think that’s what happened. I just want it sorted before I get too attached to him because I am at a point in my life where peace is a priority.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww dobs that’s sweet. It does sound like you are smitten if nothing else…! I’m looking forward to your date! Lol

shae are you allowed to ditch the app and temping now that SO has opted for condoms?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs:

Also, well I'm glad he seems sweet and caring. Hoping all goes well.

Pretty it is crazy to think about when you were pregnant with A that you didn't tell him until you were in 3rd tri and now look at both of you. So crazy how much it's changed for you.

Love the snow pics! Also boys are so cute :) how do they feel about becoming big brothers?

Gigs, I'm not as well versed in private insurance as that isn't our usual. Most of our patients are on Medicare, a Medicare HMO, or Medicaid. But I would assist if I knew something about one you are potentially considering (if you end up changing your insurance).

Well glad your DH is such a giver :winkwink: still definitely in with a chance.

Shae well thankfully, I'm not managing anyone per say. I have tried that role 2x in home health and it is NOT for me. I'm honestly too nice and don't set boundaries that should be. Maybe I would be a bit different now but it is also crazy because they are seeing patient's full time right now as staffing is crap.

Well maybe once this cycle ends you could stop temping? Would take some stress of, I would think.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad to know your first instinct on A’s dad was correct. Do you have a date scheduled? If so, I hope it goes well. I agree with you keeping it PG, I think that’s the best way to find a keeper honestly. Now that my beliefs have evolved part of me wishes SO and I had waited (at least more than the 3 months we did lol), but at this point stopping would be incredibly difficult. I’d rather just hurry up and get married lol. But anyway, keeping it PG shows what their motivations are. Best to try to keep the horny at bay at least for a little bit, though it’s good you’re attracted to each other.

Gigs I’m glad I’m not the only one who saves/looks back on test photos. I delete all my negative ones, I just can’t bear to delete this one because it has a line.
He hasn’t officially decided 100% on condoms I don’t think. I’m going to wait and see. I don’t want to affirm that decision especially if part of him is unsure.

Pretty omg Matthew looks as big as Alex! Good luck with your glucose test! 
I don’t blame you for not reading my long religion post lol, I didn’t expect everyone to, that’s why I said feel free to skip :) to be fair, I don’t think babies need to be baptized either. 
Re: weed moms, I would agree that edibles seem more my speed. As long as one parent is sober and no parent is around awake/alert kids while more than a little high, I don’t have an issue with it. My issue is just with the people who are high all the time when they’re watching their kids. I have the same opinion if you swap in alcohol. 

Flueks I’m glad you don’t have to be in a management role. Our managers have to work as staff nurses sometimes to fill in gaps in the schedule.


----------



## Flueky88

I had a dream I got a blazing bfp and was trying to hide it from DH because I didn't know what he would think/react to such a surprise. LOL

On another note, I had started a collegen/protein supplement a little over a week ago. OMG the hair loss I was experiencing from washing my hair has been reduced 70 to 80%!!!! I'm definitely impressed with it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty for the hugs all btw I know they’re just emojis but they make me smile and not feel alone

Shae I’m with you. No need to be like yeah condoms or buy them. Ttc aside, I hate them LOL so fxed he gets off the condom train.

Flueky oooo that’s awesome!! So glad the product is working. And haha we all got baby brain rn

Gigs I love CTP. Premom is fun too to store opks and hpts as well

AFM ok I may be a little smitten. I only got two texts yesterday, but he told me ahead of time that he was going to be busy working/seeing his daughter for lunch/catching a red eye. So I loved that he gave me the heads up vs just disappearing for the day, even though I’ve repeatedly told him if I don’t hear from people I assume they’re busy. So points for being considerate. Then I out of habit asked him to text me when he’s on the plane and when he’s landed. And I was like girl you’ve known this guy all of 6 days and you’re out here being weird. So that whole thing is because my family always does a text when you leave/text when you get there for anything. Even when I drive home (30m). Flights it’s always text when you board and land. Anyway I realized later how cringe that was . But he did it! No questions, no hesitation. Texted me as soon as he boarded and as soon as he landed. So yeah little smitten over here.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - IF we had one more, it would most likely be by accident, so no chance to sway. lol. That being said, there may be a very slim chance that SO will like having a girl so much that he might ask for another. Highly unlikely, but weirder things have happened. lol

Dobby - I dunno about hyped. Alex still asks if baby sister is in my tummy and is always happy she's on her way when we ask. I think Matthew's still mainly clueless, but he did kiss my belly for the first time last night.
Aww. So far, this guy sounds pretty decent. Really hoping things work out with him. :)

Flueky - Pretty much answered your question in my reply to Dobby. But yay for that supplement working. Is it just an OTC product?

shae - I think it's just how they're sitting that makes Matthew look so big. Alex is definitely a head taller than him. lol
And agreed on parents being very not sober in front of their kids. When he was a kid, SO's dad would (on more than one occasion) show up to pick up SO for his custody visits noticeably drunk. SO's mom would deny him and tell him to leave, which he would. I feel like that's probably why SO isn't really into booze. And also probably why their relationship is pretty strained.

AFM, finished the glucose drink about 30 mins ago, so I'm just hanging out. Also just felt the biggest kick to date. Girl loves sweets just like her mama. lol.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty lol about baby girl loving sweets. FX you pass the test with flying colors. Yes just an otc produce. I'm usually vital proteins collagen peptides. I can find it practically anywhere, thankfully. 

Dobby so glad the virtual hugs bring a smile for you. 

Also, that is really great that he seems to be listening and applying that to his behaviors. I think that's a good sign. I'm way out of the dating game so I'm not expert though. 

AFM I mentioned my dream to DH. He said that while he hopes that doesn't happen he wouldn't jump to conclusion that I had to have cheated on him. Lol I don't seriously think it will happen but I know stranger things have happened so at least I know he shouldn't be an ass to me.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek can you take a pic of the supplements? I’m curious…I feel like my hair falls out by the fistfull sometimes, lol. Obviously I’m exaggerating but a little thicker hair sounds nice. If it helps with hair, does it help with nails? 

Also did your OH have to have follow up tests on his sperm count to make sure he is good to go?

dobby sounds like so far so good. Hope he continues to be a gentleman and doesn’t get weird! Where was he flying to? Did you say he flies a lot for work? I’ll have to check out premom, never heard of it…

pink good luck on the GD test! How do you like the drinks? I always feel like they’re not so bad at first but get worse as you go. Always best chilled lol.

Afm feeling increasingly doubtful of any positive hpt’s coming from this cycle. I still haven’t ov’ed though it’s close…if it holds off until tomorrow that’ll put me at o-3 and o-4 bd with minimal swimmers and inhospitable cm when we dtd…It’d certainly be a miracle if anything comes of it. I’ll probably still test though for funsies ^_^


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I've uploaded a pic of what I use. It is also supposed to help with nails and skin. So will see how that works but I definitely notice an improvement with hair. I have really fine hair so I need all I can lol

Yup, he had his semen analysis done. 3 times actually. Bahaha I just kid because he heals so dang fast. It's rare but late recanalization can happen. In any case it would be very unlikely for me to ever get pregnant again. I think it's hard to close this chapter of my life 

Sorry that O is being a bit later. Still look forward to testing though. I mean if pregnancy can result in O+1 BD then 3 or 4 days before aren't unrealistic even if they weren't the most dependable deposits


----------



## gigglebox

Ok obsessive posting now, here we go, so I have all this info in one place...
I found my notes on CTP about my pregnancy when I wasn't trying. Here are the deets, read at your own risk, lol:

First suspected c/p (from the first post of this thread!): The day before ovulation, we had sex, he ejaculated, wiped off, then continued having sex with me until I finished. I've never let him do this before--I never let him reenter if he finishes first and I'm in my fertile window...

confirmed early m/c : Dtd last night, but he pulled out, came only slightly (held back his orgasm), and went back in. Pulled out again to finished, then went back in while i finished again. Also dtd 3-4 days ago (right before i decided we should put off ttc).

suspected c/p last year: What happened was my hubby and I hooked up a couple days before ov. He was pretty drunk...I don't know. That night he says he didn't O, but he never finished either...and I think he may have had like a halvsie finish and kept going or something? IDK hopefully I'm just wrong and crazy. But starting about 2 days ago I've been getting those familiar af cramps here and there, but not due for another 6 days. Sex was o-3, i'm currently 6dpo.

__

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I have to laugh because that last one was accompanied with a bunch of commentary on how I absolutely did not want a 4th kid :haha:


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby, I'm so glad that this guy seems like a good one! When is it you're going to meet? Im still team go super slow on the physical side :) I just think you never regret it, and let's be honest, once you DTD you don't go back to a goodnight kiss or making out. :rofl: enjoy the sweet smitten innocence! I think that also builds up the tension etc because let's be honest, that's a one way street right there! Fingers crossed he's as great as he seems :) love hearing your stories. 

Woop, in with a chance, Giggle! I'm excited to see how this pans out. And may I just say- good for you! Amazing that you guys still have that connection and chemistry after so many years/kids :cloud9: 

Flueky- that's amazing re: the supplement. Love it when you stumble on something amazing. I had a doctor suggest a moisturizer called Vanicream, and it is legit amazing. Not sure now how I did without it! Hope work is going ok. And how would you feel if your dream ended up being a psychic vision? I think I'm making peace with being done, and wonder how I'd feel with a genuine unexpected pregnancy. This one was a surprise, but then again if you DTD sans anything... I can't really claim it is a total surprise. :rofl:

Shae- booo for condoms! I also don't like them. I mean, they serve a purpose, but it is hard to use them once you have gotten used to not. Fingers crossed he can't be bothered to go and buy them/use them :rofl: I'd just leave that particular ball in his court! 

Pretty- glad things are all going well, and baby has been giving you some decent kicks! ❤️ I'm sorry that your FIL was like that. That's pretty awesome that your OH took that and decided he'd break that whole cycle. And I didn't know you two had the history you do. Sounds like you really got a happy ending ❤️

AFM- nothing too interesting going on. The Dr called and confirmed my appt is Wednesday instead of tmr. :coffee: So, that was a bummer! Have felt really tired and off the last couple of days. I do also feel something in my stomach, finally. Like if I lean down to grab something, I can feel there is something solid that isn't me there. It just all seems so weird- this pregnancy has been so different from my others, I wonder if the MMC toughened me up a bit. 

Dobby-did you watch Sister Wives yesterday?! Kody is the absolute worst.


----------



## gigglebox

ahhh Ov happened tonight! right during my live show and I was squirming in pain, lol!!! I have a mostly female audience so was like "yeah, I'm ok...I have really painful ovulation" lol! I definitely get too tmi on there sometimes but hey, I think people appreciate honesty.

haha thank you winter. We've calmed down a lot since kids but still make time for it. We're the flirty couple that kiss in the kitchen, etc, and I hope it always stays that way, and I hope my kids see how relationships should be. That is so important to me; I don't even want them to be in a relationship that's a trainwreck or they aren't respected (or they don't respect their partner).

oh nooooooooo pushed back a day! darn it!! sounds like you're finally feeling pregnant. Do you ever lay down and feel your uterus? is that a weird question? I think around 8-9 weeks i could feel it pretty well and it was reassuring to me.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg s* show at work lol so I have to catch up proper tomorrow 

gigs oooo glad O showed up! Lol on the tmi moment. What’s the official timing again?

Winter I just watched it and as it was going I was like daaaaang I wonder if Winter had seen this, I bet she had thoughts too :rofl: <3


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies,

I hope it’s ok to join, I’m in no mans land here, NTNP after a loss just before Christmas.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi shezza! Welcome in! I’m so sorry for your loss :( how far alone were you if you don’t mind my asking? And heck yes I will ask you about a large family! How do you like it and do you encourage me, a stranger on the net, to go for #4 with my hubby? Lol

dobby on no! What’s going on?
Ok officially in the unofficial 2ww…the timings are

o-3 sloppy pull out
O-2 pull out sex round one, but went for it again later and he did not pee/flush out swimmers in between

also p/o sex last night (can we just call is POS going forward?) but nothing to note there.

I’ll probably test 8 or 9 dpo, depending on how I feel. I have in my arsenal: 3 wally cheapies and 2 fr6ds


----------



## DobbyForever

Still on my phone

Welcome Shezza! I’m sorry for your loss. 

Gigs fxed!!! And LOL at making up acronyms. POS is so appropriate given the double entendres :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Side note sorry but I emailed my doctor. I’m sure I’m just another week out from a negative but I still have the faint line and I just realized it’s been 2 weeks since my phone appointment. I started working out last week, and I feel weaker not stronger when I’m cycling. And I can’t even do my usual guns, buns, and exercises. Literally I’ll do two leg lifts and it’s instant excruciating pain in my abdomen. Not sure if it’s just because I haven’t worked out since before I was pregnant. I’m up like 12 lbs it’s insane. Idk I keep telling myself that it’s only been 27 days. We’ll see what she says


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby that’s so strange. I’m curious what she’ll say. I would imagine it’d be gone by now…? I’m surprised you’re still getting a line but I’ve never tested after pregnancy so maybe that’s normal? Regarding exercising, if you don’t use it, you definitely lose it! I stopped exercising for about three or four months. I am back at step one, feeling just as weak as I did when I first started working out. I’m working my way back up to heavier weights again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha seriously. Usually I bounce back really quickly so it’s just annoying. But the pain is odd. It’s not a soreness or fatigue, it’s just straight pain and kicks in immediately. She just said if the pain persists to come in for an appointment and ordered a beta. She’s generally not concerned though as the line is sooooo faint. I know I’ve tested out my hcg before but I didn’t take notes on it


----------



## gigglebox

Shezza!!!! Holy canolli you have beautiful children!!! Yeah don’t stop making those beautiful babies :haha: sounds like you’re not committed to actively ttc again yet, so i hope you get the result you want! Will you be testing early? We’re all test addicts here so share them if you do! I love that you love having a big family. Honestly I do too but am not a fan of the sleep deprivation that comes with infants. If I could pop out a toddler I’d be all in :haha: at least the early days go quickly.

so funny story y’all, my bro and I and some friends back in the day had this joke about when we were conceived, and what kind of babies we were. I was conceived on the pill, and my mom always said I came 2 weeks early…which sets her up for an early feb conception. Well I was over 7 and a half lbs at birth, and knowing what I know now, I suspect she (or the dr rather) was off on the due date. I updated my chart to show ovulation yesterday—my dads bday—and it says if I got pregnant this month mu due date would be oct 17th—my bday! So ewwwwww I may have been a dad’s bday baby eeww lmao 

OH ALSO i read a really interesting fact! Did you know…when sperm meets egg, right when fertilization occurs, the egg expells a bunch of zinc and literally emits a halo of light for a second? It’s called the zinc spark. Look it up! There are videos! Well the one i saw was of mouse zygotes but it’s so fascinating to me. Not to bring things back to God always (skip this last bit if you don’t want to hear it) but my hubby and I and my mom put a lot of meaning into light being connected to our faith, and being very significant in our spirituality. This has really driven it home for me. So cool!


----------



## Shezza84uk

gigglebox said:


> Shezza!!!! Holy canolli you have beautiful children!!! Yeah don’t stop making those beautiful babies :haha: sounds like you’re not committed to actively ttc again yet, so i hope you get the result you want! Will you be testing early? We’re all test addicts here so share them if you do! I love that you love having a big family. Honestly I do too but am not a fan of the sleep deprivation that comes with infants. If I could pop out a toddler I’d be all in :haha: at least the early days go quickly.
> 
> so funny story y’all, my bro and I and some friends back in the day had this joke about when we were conceived, and what kind of babies we were. I was conceived on the pill, and my mom always said I came 2 weeks early…which sets her up for an early feb conception. Well I was over 7 and a half lbs at birth, and knowing what I know now, I suspect she (or the dr rather) was off on the due date. I updated my chart to show ovulation yesterday—my dads bday—and it says if I got pregnant this month mu due date would be oct 17th—my bday! So ewwwwww I may have been a dad’s bday baby eeww lmao
> 
> OH ALSO i read a really interesting fact! Did you know…when sperm meets egg, right when fertilization occurs, the egg expells a bunch of zinc and literally emits a halo of light for a second? It’s called the zinc spark. Look it up! There are videos! Well the one i saw was of mouse zygotes but it’s so fascinating to me. Not to bring things back to God always (skip this last bit if you don’t want to hear it) but my hubby and I and my mom put a lot of meaning into light being connected to our faith, and being very significant in our spirituality. This has really driven it home for me. So cool!

I love all things children, my only heart break is them growing up too fast we’ve definitely settled on having another I just want it to be when it’s to be, I’m OCD as well so I get obsessive about it lol 

I’m terrible at reading lined tests so I always go for digital. You are definitely onto something regarding the dates, our eldest is an October baby and she only just missed my birthday by a few hours. She’s the day after me and I can tell you that once you have a baby on or close to your birthday the celebrating is over lol, I spend my birthday running errands for hers


----------



## gigglebox

haha I'm not too concerned about it Shezza, I've got a mother's day baby too so we just go with the flow on holidays. We'll celebrate whenever :) Just change the date probably. I had a brother who's birthday was 2 days before mine and we always did really well each having our own day anyway. Huge props to my parents; I'd probably just lump the bdays together lol.

I 100% cannot relate to your test preference, lol!! I love seeing lines and watching them progress. i think with my second kid I got one of the digitals w/ weeks estimator, and thought it would be satisfying to see words instead of a line, but it did nothing for me. Definitely prefer the lines, but different strokes paint the world!


----------



## Flueky88

Spezza beautiful family. I love large families.

Dobby hmmm, I hope that it is just going to take a little longer to get to 0. I am glad you messaged your Dr because the pain is what makes me concerned. I am definitive not an OB GYN expert though. As for other things, it doesn't take much "inactivity" to cause your muscles to weaken so if it's been 2 or 3 months without exercising, I would imagine it would be like starting all over again.

Winter, hmm I had never heard of vanicream. When my hands get really dry, I usually use Vaseline. It's the only thing that doesn't burn like hellfire when my hands are dry. 

You know the funniest thing is that from what I remember when ttc or p/u without any birth control is that if I dream of a bfp then I get AF. I feel like I dreamt 2x about getting AF but I got a bfp instead lol. I've been having really vivid dreams the past week. Very disturbing nightmares, ugh. 

Gigs yes for Oing!!! How funny it happened during a live though! My O pains are stronger now than ever before. The first pp O after dd3 was awful. The rest haven't been as bad but definitely noticeable. 

Also POS :rofl: I love it!

Sorry if I missed anyone. My phone is doing the annoying as he'll thing where you scroll one way and it makes the text really thin, then scroll the other way and it widens it back to normal but it's moved where you where. Anyone know how to correct?

Oh I meant to mention is anyone did try the collagen. I only do 1 scoop/day and recommend putting it in your coffee. I can drink it in water but it gives it a slightly funky taste. 

Had the girls outside today and E is finally getting to where she will walk in shoes. She used to just stand perfectly still and wonder wth did we put shoes on her feet.


----------



## gigglebox

LOL fluek hahahhah imagining your little one sitting there looking down is cracking me up -- "um....why did you strap this unnecessary weight to my feet?"
Also we are super "natural products" around here; those crunchy folk who aim for organic stuff at a minimum and get natural health care products blah blah blah. Hubby is more adamant about it than I am; I'm the one still buying cheeze its for the kids (though we do try to get the Annie's, but their stubbornness beats out my reluctance). Anyway I did find this hand lotion that i love and swear by if you are looking for a natural option that doesn't light your hands on fire: Body and Hand Care | The Honey Hutch
She also makes a crazy good lip balm. I haven't tried the soap yet but I probably well next time I make an order.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky ooo yeah my first reaction to a bfp would have been he has healed. I love that he wouldn’t jump straight to infidelity. <3 Omg love that E is walking in shoes!!! No idea how to fix the weird window/text issue. Sorry!

Pretty well if you do go for four, you know we’re here to obsess with you hehe. That’s so cute that Matthew kissed your belly! Hoping the glucose tests come back normal and quickly. That’s awesome that you got a nice kick. You probably mentioned this but I’m fried, have SO and the boys felt it? I feel like you literally just said this lol.

Gigs I totally remember that drunken BD night. It’s really nice to have these apps/websites to go back to and look through our old stuff. Work is just nuts. I still have 22/27 students. I had a girl come to school yesterday until after lunch, and through some digging found out it was a clerical error and she isn’t cleared to come back to school! She was day 6 after her first positive test and not showing any obvious symptoms, but they are supposed to take a rapid test at day 5 to come back day 6 and she didn’t. But the issue came from her cousin testing positive before her. So he had tested positive 1/8 and 1/18, but since it had been 10 days he could come back. But she was negative 1/8 and positive 1/18. But the person who logged it put both hers in as positive even though I specifically said that she emailed me on 1/10 to say her 1/8 test was negative. And since it didn’t get sorted until after lunch, it’s like gl to you kids. Also LMFAO at your date coincidences hahahahahahahahah. Ily. I want to say that I heard that at one point, but Idk. Sounds magical though.

Winter that’s so annoying to have your appointment pushed back. I’m so glad that you can feel your uterus though! Such a great sign. A loss will definitely do a number on your head and body. Kody is! I’m gonna spoiler in case anybody wants to watch it.

Spoiler
Like how are you going to tell her that you don’t want her then turn around and throw a hissy fit when she says fine I don’t want you either?! So gross. And I definitely chuckled a little at the irony of the covid exposure coming from Robyn’s house. I’m glad they all ended up being fine. But ugh. So what he’s just ditching wives now. I feel like he just wants Robyn.

Sheeza I agree! That’s a good looking family right there!!! I’m so sorry for your loss. Hugs. I’d say we’d love to analyze lines for you. As Gigs said, we love poas lol and looking at sticks. I’m also in the love to watch that line progress. I hope that everyone feels better soon! Excited to see what the weekend brings as far as a surprise bfp goes. Awww I feel you on the birthday. I was worried about my son having a late July bday as my mom always had us early. I was a scheduled preemie though. My son’s bday is 4 days after mine, so it works out that we can celebrate them on separate weekends usually.

Re body issues: I guess it’s weird. The whole experience felt like I gave birth. So maybe it’s just hitting my body different. I looked at the test again when I got home, and it is so faint I definitely don’t think retained tissue is an issue. I cut out the leg lifts for a few days, so hopefully I can attempt them again later. If it still hurts, I’ll go in for an exam

Re Overachiever: He asked me out for brunch on Sunday. He said he flies in late on Friday, has brunch plans with a friend on Sat (which my insecure brain interprets as a date), and then he’s going to see his daughter. So he offered up brunch on Sunday since I said brunch/dinner is easiest for me due to A’s sleep schedule and I can’t do dinner on Sunday. He hasn’t said he travels a lot for work, but he did say that he sometimes has to travel last minute. I know the company he works for now has offices in NY and London. I’ll try to keep it in my pants. I just love DTD :rofl: Silver Fox asks if I wanted to knock boots on Saturday, and I’m like this is freaking God testing me right here. Resist! He (Overachiever) did text me a photo on the sunrise as he landed in NY yesterday, and then I sent a couple texts throughout the day which he reacted to but didn’t respond. So my anxiety went 1,000 mph but I let it go. Woke up and had a 3m audio from him that started with apologizing profusely for not being able to text more and how things were busy and he had a political business dinner that went late. He did sound exhausted as well. Haven’t heard from him again, but door does swing both ways.

AFM I went to pick up A and I almost cried. The kids all ran up to me and wanted to talk to me. I remember babysitting and how 3-5 was always my favorite age because they’re so fun to talk to. And then he had his shoes off in class and was eating grass yesterday and he’s banging his head a lot. I know the teachers at my school said I need to just send him and they’ll adapt/ if they can’t then send him to SDC but I just watch his behavior these last few weeks with all his trauma flaring up and it’s like there’s no way he can mainstream.


----------



## WinterBub

Nope, I definitely am not good at feeling my own fundal height, giggle. I was like 20 weeks and asked my OB where it was and she couldn't for the life of her get me to grasp how to find it :rofl: what live show do you do? And LOL at the birthday timing thought. I had a friend in high school with a brother and sister and they were all born in August. We used to make her so mad joking about her parents clearly having a good time at Christmas etc. 

Hi Shezza! Your kids are absolutely beautiful ❤️ love how close they all look, too. I always wished that I'd gown up in a big family. And I always wanted a sister, but alas it wasn't to be. I'm so sorry for your recent loss :hugs:
fingers crossed for a bfp this month. 

The guy sounds really sweet, Dobby. I hope that brunch goes really well and the conversation/chemistry is there in person. You do you, but remember the age old motto "treat em mean, keep em keen" aka not a bad thing to make a man work a bit :rofl: I absolutely hated dating because I would over analyse every text timing, length etc :dohh: not that that ever stopped me- but in the end, if you click, you click and none of that really matters so long as he's sweet and kind and considerate. My OH went on a family holiday a couple of months after we started dating and I totally freaked out because he wasn't texting much (and we usually did). I was basically paranoid that he told his family about me and they didnt like the sound of me etc. Turns out he was just busy and enjoying their company :rofl: whoops. He now jokingly refers to this as an "early red flag" that he should've heeded ;)

Flueky, that shoe story is adorable. You have to write it down somewhere ❤️ I just love toddlers- they're so stinking cute with stuff like that. We did a backyard camp out with LO when he was a little over 2, and bought him a sleeping bag. We were legit in stitches watching him try to work out what to do. He tried lying on it, under it, under it sideways with his feet poking out. Then we open the zip and you could slow mo see his little mind blow then and there. :lol: 

Oh, and the vanicream is a bit full on so I just use it at night before bed, but it is incredible for dry skin. I use the Vaseline yellow bottles throughout the day. So. Much. Hand. Washing. 

Nothing new here. Just bricking it re: my appt. :shock:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - The drink is alright. I heard so many bad things about it before the first time I drank
it that I think I built it up in my mind to be terrible, but it was fine. The 2 other times
I've had it, it's been tolerable, but less pleasant. A necessary evil though. And my drink this time was chilled, thankfully. I downed it in 2 mins. lol
The timing sounds promising. Keeping my FX for you.

Winter - I dunno that there was much of a cycle to break. FIL's parents weren't alcoholics and neither are his 2 siblings. But ya, I guess when you see a parent doing a certain thing, you either pick up the habit cuz you think it's normal, or you don't cuz you see how it's messed up their life. Sometimes I wish he would have a few drinks here and there. When we'd go out with friends in our 20's and he'd drink, he'd be really touchy and PDA-ish. Normally, he's not like that, so it made me feel nice and wanted. Also, carefree drunk sex is fun. lol
Good luck with your next scan. :)

Shezza - Welcome and I'm so sorry for your loss. We're in the May & June Munchkins thread, but I didn't know you'd had a MC. :(
You've got a very cute brood though. :)

Flueky - I remember both my boys being all "wtf?" about shoes, especially sandals. But they got over it fairly quickly. lol

Dobby - SO felt a kick once a few weeks ago. The boys don't stay still long enough to feel anything, so maybe I'll wait a bit til there are bigger movements. lol
That's weird about your workout pain. Are other exercises ok to do, or does it just all hurt?
Here's hoping your brunch with OA goes well. :)

Re: Conception dates/stories. I know for a fact I was either conceived late on July 1st (Canada Day) or very early on the 2nd. My parents apparently BD'd 3 times cuz my dad had been away for 10 days, portaging with a friend. lol. My sister was my mom's 42nd BDay present. And I'm pretty sure SO was a 9 month late BDay gift for his mom. She had a little to much to drink on her first date with FIL and SO was the result. She also had no idea she was pg until she started feeling him kick. lol

AFM, my MW said that sometimes they have results as early as the next day. That being said, they don't give results over the phone, especially if it's bad news. So, she just said no news is good news and I haven't heard from them so far. My fundal height was measuring bang on and I don't go back until the end of next month.
So, I know there's been a few questions about names. We haven't had a definite talk yet, but names he's brought up fairly recently are Bailey, Natalie/Natasha, and Hannah. My short list is Layla, Catherine, and Zoey. I kinda wanna talk about it sooner rather than later, but I feel like if he brings it up first, it's cuz he's really interested in the discussion and we may be able to come to a decision right away. Bailey is not a name that would have ended up in like my top 50, but it's really been growing on me. I have some reservations, but it's a name I keep going back to.


----------



## gigglebox

Aww Dobs I’m so sorry, I know how hard it can be as a mother watching your kiddo seem to struggle. You just have to remind yourself he’s only struggling based on the standards of “normal” kids. That was always (and still continues to be) hard for me; but I try my best to compare my kids to who they were last week/month/year, not who other kids are now. Keep him where you are comfortable and where he can thrive. There should be no rush to move him into “mainstream” if he won’t be his best self there. 

wait wait wait who is the silver fox??? I’d say hold off on your extracurriculars until you figure out more on OA. (As an aside did anyone see the netflix show, OA? First season was soooo good). Also is this guy looking for long term companionship or nookie? Or we still don’t know?


----------



## gigglebox

Winter good luck today!!! I hope it’s good news and maybe we get a scan pic today? I can dream!

to answer your question I sell jewelry and crystals via live streaming on YouTube. It’s great fun! Omg too funny about fundal height! I can feel it early, and I can pretty much feel pressure on my uterus now. It’s a little firm and I feel pressure down in my hoohaa :haha: similar to when pregnant but not as much. Oh my gosh the sleeping bag!!! How adorable!

pink I think I like Bailey! And I love Layla. That was on he short list for my brother but they went with Isabella. After 2 boys already, hubby and I were having a rough go trying to figure out a name for our third. It was actually someone on BnB who suggested the M name we went with! I really liked it, and brought it up to hubby, who said, “you know I was kind of thinking about that one myself…” and so it was!
What’s really terrible is I am daydreaming boys names over here :haha: on the child we have even attempted to ttc yet! I really like Emmett and Reece. I think I could sell hubby on Emmett. He has rejected Reece the past two babies so probably not that as much as I love it lol. Middle name would be “Lawson”, which is a nod to my dad (a mash up of his first and last name).
Hope your GD results are favorable.


----------



## DobbyForever

On phone/6am lol

winter hope all goes well and if you feel inclined to share we love scans just as much as we love hpts hehe. Also LOL I have never heard that saying! I love it and omg I’m full of red flags so hahaha

pretty glad things are measuring on track! I’m here for Black Widow, Layla, or Zoey. I don’t like the others because personal experience with those names left unpleasant associations lol but they’re good. Do any have any discuss meaning to either of you?

gigs been meaning to ask I know you made a new channel for the crystals and the oh golly what is the term. When you went like shopping and found cool treasures. But is the duck channel gone? Not gonna lie. I miss the ducks lol

Yeah I’m trying to tell my loins to stfu but full disclosure I’m sexting Silver Fox. Helps keep me g with OA to work out my sexual frustration with SF.

beta isn’t back yet. OA left another cute good morning message this morning.


----------



## Shezza84uk

I’ve been MIA for an entire 10 hours, I’m finally at the end of this stomach bug the kids all had literally each day it was another one having it. I may buy a test today for you ladies to analyse for me lol, @DobbyForever my eldest has ASD and usually jumped, head bang etc because she got sensory overload from loud noises.
Her teacher gave her a tent and eat defenders and called it her quiet place when the other children got too noisy.

I hope your date goes well, I met my husband online, we were engaged in 3 weeks, pregnant in 8 weeks and got married a year to the date of our engagement. You just never know what may happen.

im off to the dentist with my daughter who needs a tooth out for her to get her braces fitted. This will be difficult as with her autism she’s very anxious and may not let them do it, I’ve tried if prepare her as best as I can but they may have to get her sedated if it doesn’t go well.


----------



## gigglebox

good luck with the braces Shezza, i hope all goes well. wow, married in 3 weeks?! I guess when you know, you know! how did your family take the news? Do you come from a big family yourself?

Dobby yup duck channel is gone. I had to delete it because it got kind of big-ish (1,500 subscribers and growing) and had my name and you could easily find my address. It started to freak me out so I deleted it and tried to scrub the net of that farming business after we stopped selling eggs. It became more of a fear of mine after I started to sell on the new channel, so they kind of overlapped at first. I'm still paranoid about something happening but I've actually gone to local law enforcement to explain what I do and let them know, in case someone wants to try and use them to prank me during a live stream or something. I don't think I'm nearly big enough online to draw that kind of attention but you never know! I don't feel threatened now or anything, but I am just nervous that it *could* happen I guess. 

ugh we have kind of a big financial situation with the business and poor hubby is stressed the F out. In a nut shell, they're too busy and the other owners are too lazy/unavailable to work. One has an ill wife he takes after and isn't there all the time. The other is just lazy/clueless, I don't know. Hubby's known both before they went into business together, and I suspected he'd have problems with lazy guy when he first mentioned to me he was thinking of going into business with him. Of course I can't pull an "I told you so" now, but I'd be lying if I said i wasn't thinking it....anyway they're swamped and can't get enough work done to get money in. We also found out that last year, about $10,000 worth of checks didn't go through when hubby deposited them, so the company owes him that money. We started discussing how we were going to spend it, getting excited to pay off some credit cards and finally get the fireplace, but because of the lack of money coming in, the business can't afford to pay him. Like what can we even do in this situation???

They need to hire help but it's a process to find the right person. They've gone through a couple of employees now who just suck at their job. Anyway hubby is super stressed and it's kind of putting a damper on everything, stressing us out at home when he comes home, etc....wish there was something I could do/suggest :/


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg she ordered the wrong test (she specifically said she wanted a beta) but it was QL and it came back inconclusive


----------



## gigglebox

*face palm* are you serious dobby? Wtaf?!


----------



## gigglebox

Wiiiiinter when is your appointment? I hope it's already happened and beautiful bub is well!


----------



## WinterBub

Shezza, I hope your appt goes well. Poor thing- hopefully they're really gentle and she is able to get it done without being too upset ❤️ Do you have pediatric dentists locally? We have one, and they're fantastic. Although they're super duper anal about covid. I get why, but LO gets allergies and they refused to see him when he had what looked like a cavity and the most minor runny nose. So, we asked our dentist and she took a look and confirmed it was just wear. I get cancelling a regular check up, but cancelling a 2yo with an issue seemed a little bit unfair. Anyway... And wow re: your story of getting together with your OH! I love it when people fall in love. ❤️ How long have you been together now? 

I get the online paranoia, giggle. I deleted FB years ago because the whole thing started to freak me out. Your show sounds really interesting! Seems like you always have something interesting on the go. Re: the business... That all sounds super frustrating :sad2: I've never run a small business, so don't have any advice. My only thought was maybe insisting on a payment plan for the money you're owed. That's complete nonsense that he is meant to just take that on the chin. 

I love your name choices, pretty! Really, you couldn't go wrong with any of those. I must admit that I like Bailey best. I've never met a Bailey, which I always like in a potential name! Lol at names being ruined by annoying students, Dobby :rofl:
I also think there's good "the name" potential in you being drawn back to it. 

Sorry about the blood test, Dobby. So annoying to bother to go and do something and have it be all wrong. :growlmad: will you have to redo it? And I really like the sound of the good morning and good night messages ❤️ I hope he's really great, and your date goes well. 

So, had my scan and got bad news. Baby was measuring 8w3d and did not have a heartbeat. I'm crushed. I kind of took it well in the moment, then burst into tears in the car and bawled all the way home. I've been pregnant for 30 weeks over the past year with nothing to show for it (7+12+11). By dates, I should've been 11w, but 10w would've made sense too. I really should have known something was up when I was only 7w at the last appt two weeks ago. So, not sure what to do now. I can wait up to 4 weeks, try medication or book in for a D&C. I don't want to do any of them. I have had terrible back pain since I got home, so kind of hoping that I will at least get the small mercy of having it all happen naturally. I just wish I knew what had gone wrong. And now I've been sitting here, trying not to cry and wondering what happened to all these little souls. I'm just sad. Like really, honestly just so sad.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter I'm so heartbroken for you :hugs: 

I will try to reply better later


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter, I’m so sorry for your loss. I wish there was something beautiful to say that would ease your pain, but I’m truly still trying to find the collateral beauty of it. We’re here if you need an ear or virtual hugs.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sheeza, hope the dentist goes well! I so feel you. We haven’t even done A’s x-rays because they’re not “really necessary” and each attempt is just too much on the dentist/him. Hopefully things go smoothly and you don’t need to sedate her. I would hope my colleagues would figure it out, but I also don’t know. There’s a student there right now, and they complain every day about how exhausting he is and some of the behaviors that this child does are some of A’s “maladaptive” behaviors as well. We’ll just have to see what the next few months bring. 

That’s amazing! Hey, when you know then you know! I also want some of those details! I love a good story hehe. We’ll see. I think ultimately we are great individuals and have good text chemistry but yeah. We’ll see how it goes on Sunday.

Winter, re students LOL yeah honestly picking a name for A was so hard because 99% of the names SO thought of I had students with that name that were often, what we like to call, a focus student. Like right now I have two kids who wrestle in line and even though I should tough love them and be like I’m supervising your booties, I told them they are my line guardians and have to walk on either side of me to protect me/ open my doors because I’m a queen :rofl: But in this case it was an unruly and unattractive dog that was at the doggy daycare every day. The other was a girl I went to high school with who was such a PrImAdOnNa. Plus she dated my ex right after I dumped him and people would be like Oh isn’t so and so dating your ex? Eyeroll lol. I do not miss high school.

Sorry about the cavity appointment being cancelled! I get it, but I also don't get it. Like you said, if they have a clear issue that needs to be addressed then it needs to be addressed. A has coughed and had faucet nose at speech but no fever and presumably no covid, just allergies or head colds. She wears a mask and a face shield.

Gigs yeah that’s terrifying. It’s so scary these days how accessible our private information can be. I don’t blame you for wanting to take precautions

Omg I’m so sorry about the business situation. That’s absolutely insane. and of course any solution is going to be legal, which is time intensive and costly if you get a lawyer. I hope that it can get sorted. i wish I had some advice. But yeah maybe not go with I told you so. You can definitely tell us that you told him so though lol.

Re the blood test. My doctor emailed right after the results came in. She basically said whoops but that usually inconclusive means that there’s low levels of hcg in my blood, which is causing the test to not meet the threshold for a positive result. I didn’t ask what the threshold is, but if it’s the same as nearly a decade ago I think they said it’s about 50. She said chillax and wait for my period to flush it out. My bbt was 98.2 this morning and opt starkly negative. So I’m not expecting a period any time soon.


----------



## DobbyForever

This is getting ridiculous. I just got a call from radiology to schedule my anatomy scan. Yesterday they asked if I wanted to do all my tri 1 bloodwork while I was there, second time that's happened. And then the other day when they called for a phone appointment. I was assured all of these tests and appointments were cancelled. FFS. I almost lost it on this poor lady.


----------



## gigglebox

Winter, my heart is so heavy for you. I can’t believe it, I really was anticipating all good news. I am so, so sorry :hugs: what is the next step? Will they investigate the recurring miscarriages? Surely there is something that can be looked into? I just can’t believe it. I didn’t realize this is the fourth time. Good grief, you have been through it. Please vent as much and often as you need to. We’re here for you. Prayers that everything will pass naturally and that you will find peace as well as some answers.

Dobby so sorry that life just doesn’t seem to want to let you forget about it, between the tests and the appointment reminders. Did you say you thought you may have ovulated recently? Hopefully af is coming soon and you can get back to your normal.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah sigh. I was hoping I had Oed though I knew it was too soon, my hpt was still quite dark. I marked increased sex drive 1/11, 1/12, and 1/15. So I was hoping maybe I would have Oed 1/12 even though it had only been two weeks at that point but my tests were only about 0.2 ratio. But if that was the case then I would have had my period yesterday. I do remember the one time that I did test out my hcg it was another 2ish weeks until I Oed.

ETA the suspicious potential O pain from the ovary up next was on 1/13. So I would have gotten AF today but nada


----------



## gigglebox

hmm well it is certainly still possible your LP hasn't adjusted yet and may have been a little longer, or, yeah, o hasn't happened yet. Ugh the wait and see game is an annoying one.

speaking of which, 3dpo today :coffee: 
Shae are you in with any chance this month? Are you lurking? Where is Shae?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah idk. I think I Oed just not the day I had symptoms maybe? My temp today was 98.5. But idk I’m not sleeping well this week. Usually doesn’t affect my temp though. I read a (small) study that said on average women ovulated 20 days after mifepristone give or take 5 days. But the range was 8 to 36 days lol. Last time it took 43 days to get my period. I manually input O on CD 31 based on bbt and opks and my lp but FF wouldn’t give me crosshairs because the 6/14 temps were above cover line. But I wasn’t as far along so idk. First two were 66 days (9w) and 45 days (10w). I’m only on 29 now so sigh. I both want and dread my period


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies,

i’m so sorry for you loss Winter,

my daughter did really well, I had to play her favourite song while in there a d use any sickness bands to sort of give her pressure points. I’ve received my first response, I went to the chemist and they didn’t have any at all in neither did the super market. They seem to all prefer clear blue, I think the digital is the only good one in clear blue.

I’m due on this Sunday so I’m hoping I should see something if positive. Dobby I was late after my MMC, I didn’t get my first cycle until 2nd of this month which took me to 5 weeks after bleeding started, I also had ovulation pain which was more noticeable than normal.

giggles hopefully 2WW goes quickly for you.

This is very taboo to say but I believe the cov has messed up my fertility. I’ve never had issues with pregnancy but after my first shot I bled for 2 months, after the second I bled for 3 months with huge clots and heavy bleed it was very painful as well which is unusual for me. I then got a BFP but had a chemical and then had another BFP October and had a MMC the end of November, I was told my platelets is low, I had bruises on my legs so I’m taking lots of iron.

I’ve refused to get anymore, I increased my vitamins etc and hoping now it’s approaching almost 12 months that I’ve had the first one my body will somehow regulate back to normal.


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’m so sorry. There are no words. Did you say if you’ve had genetic testing to look for a cause of you recurrent losses?

Dobs ugh that’s so annoying about the test. A quick Google search shows that threshold varies by lab, some are as low as 5 (2-5 being inconclusive) and some are as high as 50. 

Pretty I like Bailey, I think it’s a strong name. I’ve known two Bailey’s, both strong willed smart girls, nothing bad to report lol. If you’re going for a strong name, I think it’s a good choice. I like more feminine graceful names for girls myself, but that’s just my personal preference :shrug:

Gigs yikes re: the business issue. That really sucks. I agree, no need to “I told you so”, but my God is it tempting :haha: 
I’ve been lurking/reading along and just not posting the past few days. Been trying to take a more relaxed approach to this cycle. I have a small chance, but nothing special. 9dpo today, so I think I’ll test on a cheapie for kicks this morning.


----------



## gigglebox

Shezza so glad the appointment went better than anticipated! Sorry to hear about your suspicions:( I will not go into mine opinions as they are not so favorable, but I will say good juju and prayers that whatever may have happened, side-effects wise, they subside and you suffer no long term effects. Yummm iron, lol. I actually like iron rich foods. I had to eat a lot after ds2 (i hemorrhaged during delivery) and then had gestational thrombocytopenia (low platelets) with ds3 so no stranger to high iron diets!

shae, Now you’ve got me quite curious, what kind of elegant girl names do you like? I’m sure you’ve told us before but I don’t remember so…


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I wouldn’t quite classify them all as elegant, just feminine. SO has put his foot down that our first girl will be Ellie and I used to be super against it, but I’ve warmed up to it significantly. I like names such as Aria, Abigail, Madelyn/Madeleine, Grace, Alora/Elora, Charlotte, Rose, etc. For middle names I like Elisabeth, Faith, Joy, Hope, etc (virtue names run in my family so the last two are actually family names). However, I’m sure naming girls post-Ellie will be quite the battle between SO and I :rofl: he likes traditional names, so Elora is out (some of you may remember his rejection of that name as a full name for Ellie. I like the pronunciation of Madelyn but the French spelling Madeleine, and I know traditionally Madeleine can be pronounced like Madelyn but when I look at the name my brain reads MadeLINE not MadeLIN. 

Shezza I’m not getting the booster, I got COVID anyway and I don’t want to risk side effects. I don’t think I’ve had any issues from the doses I got (unless thats why I’ve been irregular and not just adjusting from getting my IUD out) but it’s hard to know, I really pray it won’t screw anything up fertility wise. It’s been nearly a year since my second one.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh funny shae I actually read it as “madel-leen” haha. Those are some solid choices. I really like Aria. I have never met one, however I did work with an “Ari”, and I have always been fond of that name. Why does SO like Ellie? I don’t hate it but the name, to me, sounds very young. Like I can picture a little girl with the name, but not an adult if that makes sense. I think having it as a primary nickname is a good compromise but it sounds like SO isn’t agreeable to that…so what about boy names?


----------



## shaescott

Gigs, Ellie is his grandmother’s name. That’s the only reason. At first I thought the same, that it was too childish to be an adult’s name, but I’ve seen some adult Ellie’s actually. I’ve warmed up to it. I still think it would be a good idea to go with Elena or Elisabeth but honestly I don’t love Elisabeth as a first name, it’s just so common, I know way too many people with that name. At this point I’m fine with just Ellie, but if he changes his mind and wants it to be a nickname, I’m all for that.


----------



## tdog

Oh my goodness this thread is moving quick plus I don't get notifications:shrug: I mean what's that all about :rofl: still house hunting and it's crap I'm starting to get annoyed lol, so you ladies no I have the implant yea and I told you I get paranoid every month (I'm just a paranoid person lmao) anyway I have tested and urm I see something now I'm freaking jeez wish he would get chopped be easier, but he won't as he said he won't feel like a man :shrug: so anyway here they are with plenty of photos lmao xx


----------



## tdog

tdog said:


> Oh my goodness this thread is moving quick plus I don't get notifications:shrug: I mean what's that all about :rofl: still house hunting and it's crap I'm starting to get annoyed lol, so you ladies no I have the implant yea and I told you I get paranoid every month (I'm just a paranoid person lmao) anyway I have tested and urm I see something now I'm freaking jeez wish he would get chopped be easier, but he won't as he said he won't feel like a man :shrug: so anyway here they are with plenty of photos lmao xx
> 
> View attachment 1105770
> View attachment 1105771
> View attachment 1105772
> View attachment 1105773
> View attachment 1105774


----------



## shaescott

Tdog I might see a shadow but nothing I would trust. I would test again tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sigh. Kick me while I’m down. OA asked to reschedule because the timing with his daughter changed and I hadn’t technically confirmed. I’m sure it’s coincidence, but I just have this sneaking suspicion it has something to do with baby momma c blocking me. It’s probably not though. He offered to see me after but idk how feasible that is.

didnt realize I missed so much will respond

tdog I second Shae. I see what you mean but they are so faint I wouldn’t put stock in it. Definitely test again though in a day or two.


----------



## tdog

Thanks ladies I'll be testing again tomorrow anyway tbh I don't trust it yet either as frer are awful xx


----------



## shaescott

Wait Dobs his baby mama blocked you? When did that happen?


----------



## gigglebox

dobs I doubt it's baby momma, sounds like he's been dating so I doubt it's her. Especially if he offered to reschedule so soon after. I'd guess if it was a block/no-go, he'd be vague about a new date. 

tdog you sound like me, a monthly "what if....?" hahahha. I hope you get the result you are hoping for <3


----------



## tdog

@gigglebox I literally have a stash of ic for the 'just incase' :rofl: that's why I got the frer in first place as there was a faint line on one :shrug: xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol nah I just go worst case first cuz traumatized lol

I listened to his message again because he always has a way of talking that helps me center. I do know they’ve both dated since and he assured me before there’s no issues there. And like Gigs said the fact that he’s offering up potential meet afterwards so even if she was being a punk then sounds like he wouldn’t let them stop us from hanging out. Idk I’m just bummed and I get why because his daughter should always take priority especially since he’s been gone so he missed two visits. But also like we had plans and this is why you need a custody schedule


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I know it stings but for real, points in my book for him putting DD first :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Also just in a mood because my hpt is negative. I can see the line but only because I’m a poas addict but it’s basically negative and something I’d class as a bfn so yeah. Just in a mood

ETA I do agree that it’s frustrating but so hot that he’s made DD a priority


----------



## DobbyForever

Tdog second gigs hoping it turns out how you’re hoping 

I don’t blame you lol especially when ics are so affordable lol


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi Everyone! I haven’t been on here in so long.. but here I am 20 weeks with number three we’re keeping the gender a surprise this time but it’s driving me crazy so I wanted to share some pics from my scan today to see if you guys have any ideas!

i pop in to read sometimes and also wanted to say sorry both dobby and winter for your losses! Sending you lots of love


----------



## tdog

DobbyForever said:


> Tdog second gigs hoping it turns out how you’re hoping
> 
> I don’t blame you lol especially when ics are so affordable lol

Dam right they are so so affordable but at the same time so annoying as it's a is there a line is there not a line :rofl: xx

Sorry forgot to update you ladies paul had his scan for his aneurysm he won't get results for 2 weeks but that be soon, he been on edge and so moody I understand why but taking it out on us they do say you take it out on the ones you love tho xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Tdog hopefully things look good. That’s so hard though. I get the snippyness.

Future congrats! I’m not great with skull and it was wrong for DS, but I’m gonna guess girl vibes?


----------



## DobbyForever

Sheeza I’m so happy that the appointment went well! I’m sorry that your periods seem to be worse after the shot. My friend just texted after her booster that she absolutely refuses to get any more covid shots. To each their own. Nobody should tell you what to do with your body. Gotta do what’s best for you. I became more regular and my periods lighter and less painful after my shots, so I’m totally here for it. They did knock me down sick wise though, but I’d rather that then take on covid headfirst. We’ve had several teachers out weeks trying to recover. They were saying on CNN the other day that scientists are hoping we’re closing out on covid as viruses naturally mutate into a highly contagious but non deadly form and become just part of life (ie the common cold/ flu), and omicron fits that naturally evolution. So FXed. 

Shae yeah I imagine there’s has to be maybe like 25ish. I don’t think I’d still have that vfl on a wondfro if I was under 5 in my bloodstream. Neither here nor there at this point I guess. Can’t sit here and cling to to her anymore. Cried so much at work but not enough. I’m glad that you’re taking a more relaxed approach. <3 Ellie is cute. I’ve had a few Ellies. Most were short for Eleanor though. Loved them all. Those are all lovely names. Particularly partial to Aria and Rose obviously lol.

Tdog they really are annoying af lol. I do like that premom will scan ics like an opk, but obviously has to be a certain darkness. But yeah they are a pain in the butt. Had so many teasers. Are you testing again tomorrow?

I really do hope my period is coming though. I am so bloated and I'm looking forward to some of this bloat going away. I'm back on the whole 16-8 fasting and trying to eat healthier. I just bought a bunch of junk too. Ugh. I know I was depressed and exhausted but I really don't want to believe that I gained like 13 lbs in 13 weeks. I'm hoping a lot of that is just retention. Up to 7 leg lifts before the pain sets in. Up from 2 LOL. So I guess that's progress. Spinning is fine, walking is fine, squats, push ups... literally everything not related to hardcore ab work is fine.

Have A's part 2 IEP tomorrow, and I'm about to rip them a new one. Not gonna lie, I'm hoping they realize how badly the fucked up and just give him an aide to appease me. I really want him to start kinder with an aide. The issue is that I can't observe the SDC kinder classes until I transfer his IEP, but I'm still not sure which district I want him in. I joked with my mom that if things with OA work out over the next 6 months, I may be more inclined to move back to the peninsula LOL he lives in the town over from her.


----------



## tdog

DobbyForever said:


> Sheeza I’m so happy that the appointment went well! I’m sorry that your periods seem to be worse after the shot. My friend just texted after her booster that she absolutely refuses to get any more covid shots. To each their own. Nobody should tell you what to do with your body. Gotta do what’s best for you. I became more regular and my periods lighter and less painful after my shots, so I’m totally here for it. They did knock me down sick wise though, but I’d rather that then take on covid headfirst. We’ve had several teachers out weeks trying to recover. They were saying on CNN the other day that scientists are hoping we’re closing out on covid as viruses naturally mutate into a highly contagious but non deadly form and become just part of life (ie the common cold/ flu), and omicron fits that naturally evolution. So FXed.
> 
> Shae yeah I imagine there’s has to be maybe like 25ish. I don’t think I’d still have that vfl on a wondfro if I was under 5 in my bloodstream. Neither here nor there at this point I guess. Can’t sit here and cling to to her anymore. Cried so much at work but not enough. I’m glad that you’re taking a more relaxed approach. <3 Ellie is cute. I’ve had a few Ellies. Most were short for Eleanor though. Loved them all. Those are all lovely names. Particularly partial to Aria and Rose obviously lol.
> 
> Tdog they really are annoying af lol. I do like that premom will scan ics like an opk, but obviously has to be a certain darkness. But yeah they are a pain in the butt. Had so many teasers. Are you testing again tomorrow?
> 
> I really do hope my period is coming though. I am so bloated and I'm looking forward to some of this bloat going away. I'm back on the whole 16-8 fasting and trying to eat healthier. I just bought a bunch of junk too. Ugh. I know I was depressed and exhausted but I really don't want to believe that I gained like 13 lbs in 13 weeks. I'm hoping a lot of that is just retention. Up to 7 leg lifts before the pain sets in. Up from 2 LOL. So I guess that's progress. Spinning is fine, walking is fine, squats, push ups... literally everything not related to hardcore ab work is fine.
> 
> Have A's part 2 IEP tomorrow, and I'm about to rip them a new one. Not gonna lie, I'm hoping they realize how badly the fucked up and just give him an aide to appease me. I really want him to start kinder with an aide. The issue is that I can't observe the SDC kinder classes until I transfer his IEP, but I'm still not sure which district I want him in. I joked with my mom that if things with OA work out over the next 6 months, I may be more inclined to move back to the peninsula LOL he lives in the town over from her.

I have tested again and still has a super dooper faint line :shrug: it is 10 to 1 here so I'll be doing on in morn when wake aswell :rofl: xx


----------



## shaescott

FutureMrs congrats!!! I’ve never been able to do the skull theory for gender, so I’m no help there. 

Dobs definitely agree that he gets points for putting his kid first, as much as it sucks for you. 

Tdog prayers for your husband’s scan results, I hope everything is okay. 

AFM bfn this morning, no surprise. My breasts are noticeably bigger but could be related to the fact that I’ve been pushing on them every few days for the past week or two to see if they still are making milk for no darn reason, and they are :rofl: I’m not like going hard on them though, just pushing down around the nipple base for a few seconds, that’s all it takes. I wish I could just not think about maybe being pregnant every luteal phase but it’s just not gonna happen. I managed to make it to 9dpo without starting to obsess though, so that’s an improvement.


----------



## gigglebox

ahh Future!!! huge congratulations! I LOVE having three kids -- so excited for you! Well I hate to contradict Dobby but I totes am seeing a boy, but I am awful at gender predictions. I mean take #2 as an example, I thought he was a girl until a SECOND gender scan, lmao!

hmm sorry to say tdog but I don't see anything :( 

dobs good luck with the meeting tomorrow. I hope you don't lose your S on them and get A the assistance he needs :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

shae how long have you been able to lactate for?? I totally have the same going on ever since ds1. So weird, I just assumed it was just one of those weird post-pregnancy things but I’m now intrigued since you say you have it :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I remember you mentioning it, but I didn’t realize it was still happening. I have zero insight but if you ever find out why do tell! Sorry about the bfn but kudos for getting to 9dpo before giving it much thought.

Gigs lol I love how we’re both like idk what I’m doing but here’s my guess :rofl: I did immediately think boy but then Idk I kept staring and staring and trying to remember what DS looked like at 20w to no avail lol and switched to girl

tdog sorry I also don’t see it on the latest batch

def more worried about crying than losing my s*, if my ex couldn’t throw me off in court then these dumbasses can’t. I just want it in the iep that I’m concerned that they broke the law, which they admitted to but basically said we don’t care. I want his eligibility to include other health impairment because he needs support for adhd/habilitation/fine motor and they’re refusing to give him practical services just 30m consult with the OT once a month for the team, and I’d love to get him an aide. They’ll never agree to it at this age because of how things are set up but I’ve seen kids start day one with a 1-1 aide and he desperately needs that

Re OA I’m glad he sends audios that I can listen to repeatedly LOL. He was actually very polite about it. He apologized and said he wanted to give me as much notice as possible. Miscommunication with baby momma about timing. Miscommunication with my mom taking too long to confirm. Offered up option to try to find a time later in the day. Then tried to reassure me that we are definitely going to go on a date just boils down to when we can make it happen and that he looks forward to my long a** messages every day and they’re “very important to [him]”. I really don’t mind it in this circumstance, but if this is an ongoing issue it will bother me. I love that they coparent well, but long term I couldn’t be okay with inconsistency in custody. I’ve just seen so many relationships blow up because of baby momma drama, and I’m not putting A or his daughter through that. But idk anything about the mom at all. Can’t Google her like Dr. Breeds Rescue Dogs :rofl:


----------



## tdog

New tests ladies xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry tdog still not seeing it :(


----------



## WinterBub

Thanks for the sympathy, ladies. I still can't believe it. I had prepared myself for the possibility of bad news, and as you know was kind of weary of getting too hopeful, but still was shocked in the moment. Decided I will call to book in for a D&C two weeks from now. Wait and see if anything happens between now and then, and if not, that's the plan. I'm on a bit of a wild rollercoaster of mad, sad, denial, trying to plot a future plan. I think I'm done with trying naturally.

The next question is what to do now... I had dismissed the fertility doctor's sales pitch for IVF as I wasn't quite there at that point, but that sure sounds good right now (namely a baby with genetic testing done before they place it). But my OH thinks that is over the top, and we should accept that it isn't meant to be, and focus on enjoying what we have. I can see that argument, but I feel like all these horrible experiences were a total waste if there's never a happy ending, you know? Our insurance apparently added IVF to it, so that also adds to the temptation. I'd like to go and find out at least what the reality of it would be, what the odds of success are, and how much we would pay out of pocket. I can't bully OH into it if he doesn't want to, though.

Congratulations, Future! And nice to "meet" you. I'm going to guess boy, as the forehead area looks like my LO, and he apparently looked like a boy re: skull theory. I think girls are meant to be rounded and boys have a point, which I kind of se (?). But I don't actually really know what I'm doing ;) when are you due? Do you have a preference on gender?

Dobby, I hope the date goes off without a hitch and he's lovely in person. I get what you mean about worrying the baby mama is playing games. It seems coincidental that the timing doesn't work. Do you know why he always has to go to her house? I totally get (and applaud) the idea of such a little child having just one bed/home and seeing her Dad without having to go house to house.... But from what you've said, why can't he take her out for the day etc? Did I understand that part right? If so, that's my only "huh?" thought.

Shae- I'm glad that you're feeling more relaxed about everything. I want the proposal to happen, so we can hear all your wedding planning ❤️ do you have any ideas on a dress yet? The only thing I knew before properly looking was that strapless wasn't for me :rofl: I was really skinny at that point, but strapless has never looked good on me, no matter what shape I was in!

Giggle- good luck this TWW. If it isn't to be this month, do you think your OH would try try next month? And I know you asked ages ago, but: if you want to use a diet to sway, I'd more or less stick to it until you get a clear bfp. Otherwise I'd think any benefits would come and go, no?

Flueky- hope all's well in your world, friend 

Shezza- I'm glad the dentist went well. And I'm sorry about the potential shot side effects. I know women were complaining they were having changes after it. I just wish we could have open discussions about all this stuff, but it's all gotten so political :dohh:

Tdog- good luck for your OH's results. And I don't see anything either, but I'm not good at reading tests!


----------



## FutureMrs

Thanks Ladies! I was so excited for the surprise but now I’m going crazy lol. Tdog I think I see a faint line!

Winter we have two girls so I would love a boy, this is such a cliche thing to say but I really just want a healthy baby. My second was born with congenital heart disease thag wasn’t picked up in utero. She was very sick when and were lucky she’s still with us, 6 months living in hospital 5 hours from home and two open heart surgeries. She’s thriving now but an experience like that certainly changes you.

i do have a single artery umbilical cord this pregnancy, everything else looks great we had a high risk scan due to my little ones history but I am definitely still nervous of course and have spent hours googling SUA!


----------



## gigglebox

aww Future <3 I do sometimes think (from my own experience) that the ultrasounds we have today tells us more than we need to know. I think they can certainly be useful tools but also cause more unnecessary harm than needed with TMI. Hopefully all is well and your experience is a good one and nothing like the last <3 

Winter, gosh I'm sure you're going through ALL the emotions. Did they do genetic testing on the last pregnancies? I ask because if it's a progesterone/uterus issue and not something wrong with the embryo itself, I don't know how ivf would change things..? but I also don't know a ton about IVF to be fair. 

Dobs honestly I'm getting a red flag, if you want my opinion  seems like an awful lot of conversation and too much flattery, maybe too much messaging? but heck it's been ages since I dated, and I didn't date in the technological world so maybe this is the norm? Dang I sound so old lol


----------



## gigglebox

oh sorry winter forgot to add, i'm not sure, to answer your question about hubby actively ttc. Honestly I think there's kind of this nice relief of pressure from not calling it TTC but letting things happen as they may. And honestly it's even kind of got me feeling more at ease about it all.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, future- what a nightmare. I'm so glad that she's thriving now! ❤️ I hope that the cord issue ends up being no big deal. I agree with Giggle about scans being a bit of a double edged sword :hugs:stick around and keep us updated!

Yes, giggle I did genetic testing with my last MMC. Baby was a boy with a trisomy that is "incompatible with life". If I get to the surgery this time, I will ask them to test again. I also had some testing done for myself. I have no genetic issues that they found, and everything was normal besides markers for PCOS and a potentially low thyroid. It seems that age/egg quality is my problem... Thus why ivf does seem quite tempting. 

Yep, I can see the fun of just seeing what happens vs formally committing to try! Just let the pheromones get to him :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Quick post yard duty in 2m

Future so glad she is thriving now. I agree with Gigs that ultrasounds are such a double edged sword. I don’t know anything about SUA but will keep baby in my thoughts that it’s nothing major.

Gigs we don’t message much. It’s literally once a day while he’s been on his business trip. We don’t text though, we send voice messages. I think the compliments are either because he’s had bad relationships like me and is genuinely appreciative or it’s a hazard of his job lol he’s also very structured in his message. Always has a greeting and usually addresses me by name, then message, then ending greeting lol. He’s just generally very composed. 

yard duty


----------



## shaescott

Tdog to me it’s still a maybe I see something, can’t be sure. 

Gigs I discovered I could lactate 2ish years ago when I was taking my maternal newborn rotation and they taught us how to help new moms get colustrum out by squeezing the breast and I was like “haha it would be funny if I did that and it worked” and then it DID and I nearly passed out. I told my doctor ASAP, she did bloodwork (a beta, prolactin, thyroid stuff) and sent me for an ultrasound. Everything came back normal. The OB/GYN said it was “physiological” and to just not keep expressing, aka my body is just super ready to go lol. It’s not an issue. I forgot about it for a long while and recently discovered they are still super ready to go when I tried for kicks and giggles.


----------



## gigglebox

hmm well that is certainly interesting! I wish it was some sort of indication your boobs are rockstar milk makers but sadly that doesn't seem to be the case. Mine are under-achievers when it comes to the milk department.

4 dpo. good grief it's dragging the worst it has since I was actually ttc! Hubby was making baby-growing jokes today :-k that man is the king of mixed signals haha


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter sending hugs and thoughts your way. It’s a lot to process. Take all the time and emotions you need. I was just talking to my coworker who had a mc as well, I told my team. And she was saying it’s honestly grieving losing your child. It’s a lot. I’m hopeful that you can have the natural resolution. Is there an option for testing even that happens? I didn’t ask with Setsuna, I was more preoccupied with giving her a proper farewell. So I don’t know if that’s a thing.

Also jinx. I didn’t see you had said the exact same thing haha. Great. Minds.

Re OA I haven’t pried but I get the feeling he was an absentee dad in the beginning and has since come around. That’s just my guess since he said he was not on board with the pregnancy and it took him a while to get with the program. I think he likes the safety net, and she likes control. I assumed they are going together with the mom, but I guess maybe there’s a chance that he’s taking her solo. Dunno. Didn’t ask. LOL I’m trying to wait for in person before I grill him on anything haha even if he did give me the okay to grill him over text. He has said he prefers to discuss it in person because, to be fully transparent, you can read body language better LOL both on his end and my end to have a more open and honest conversation. He briefly mentioned once that this has evidently been an issue in the past. And I'm like (in my head) your skeletons make mine look like freaking Pirates of the Caribbean/ Jungle Cruise zombie status

Gigs NTNP then? Or is that still too much. I feel like once you know as much as we know LOL is there really such a thing as NTNP? :rofl: And haha re the jokes. But hey! If he’s joking about it then I feel like that’s guy for let’s do it. I think Pretty’s SO was also joking about it as a way to say I’m here for it.

Shae that makes sense. I do not miss those days. Shudder.

AFM IEP was a waste of my time. I’m def not enrolling him with these people. I can’t even with them. Exhausted. Not much else going on. Tomorrow is the first day I take A to the new house. My brother called me crying today because he doesn’t know if he wants to propose to his gf anymore. OA texted this morning just to say good morning and he was on the plane and would be traveling basically all day. Guess they got delayed on the tarmac for some crazy amount of time, and there were 6 babies on the flight :( I was like damn. When that happened to A, it got so bad they moved the guy next to me and someone had to write me a nice note because neither A nor I would stop crying :rofl: so I can’t imagine that x 6. But I guess once they got up in the air they were able to soothe and settle. But I’m seriously still scarred from that. Not flying alone with A anytime soon lol. The one time I flew by myself. And it’s hard because he doesn’t eat a lot of foods but you can’t bring food through security.

Oh and getting AF like cramping where I was having the bizarre pain. I was a bit hopeful it means AF is coming. But my hpt still has a vfl so I doubt it.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no dobs. Sorry things went more or less as expected in a negative way :/ i was hoping you’d be pleasantly surprised. Ugh nothing sounds worse than trying to fly with a baby! Ok there are plenty worse things but that’s a hard pass for me. Haha yeah what is NTNP? :haha: and especially with wanting to maybe sway…yeah…So….

also what’s going on with your bro?? Why does he not want to propose anymore? And what did I miss here, new house???


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm really hoping everything aligns and you get your girl. I'm all for manifesting it.

Yeah I was hoping to be pleasantly surprised, and they acted like I was crazy for not wanting to enroll him. Whatever.

Technically, it's an old house. So my stepdad is into investing in real estate. My mom opted to take the smaller house in the same city and let him keep the bigger. She never liked it and never felt at home, plus she'd have to pay up a ton of money if she wanted it. She finally moved out last weekend. But my brother is home for the weekend and my stepdad said we're still welcome to come over and use the big house for naps and sleeping. Which like is cool if my brothers are home otherwise HARD PASS lol. It's 2 bed and they just added a second bath, but she's living with my brother and hasn't gotten a sleeper couch. And my brother is spouting shit about how she hates that we come over every weekend but I just talked to her and she's like WTF

So other brother, one home from college for the weekend, was saying that he feels bad because he just doesn't feel like he wants to be with his gf. That when something good or bad happens, she's not the person she wants to call anymore. He doesn't even want to call her at all. He doesn't miss her. He's become so accustomed to her absence that he doesn't really want her back in his life at this point. And that he feels like he went to college and he changed s a person but she's still the same person she was. He feels guilty because they've been dating for like 8 years now. And he doesn't know if this is just "losing the passion" that happens to people when they've been together a long time. He still loves her and enjoys spending time with her, but he says it's just different. When I asked if he wants to still marry her, he said that "I could have a good life with her I think" or "It'd be okay". So I just told him 1. if he doesn't want to share his life with her, he really needs to think about that because his wife will be his number one person/ mother to his children, 2. yes people tend to change in college and some people change in a way that's compatible but some people don't, and that doesn't make him a bad person that he has changed, 3. if he's gonna dump her, do it now don't drag s* out, 4. if they have to "work things out" at 23 with no kids and no marriage and no real adult responsibilities then that's concerning. But yeah he's just not sure if he's overreacting to these feelings. He's had them for about two months now. She wants them to work it out and said that he's the only one for her. I just think he's jumping through all these hoops with the Catholic classes and he's working so hard, landed an internship with a great law firm meanwhile she literally can't get into a credential program because her GPA is too low. And she's just been kinda blah lately and really snippy with him. They took a break for a week not too long ago because she made some dish and left it in my mom's fridge. And then the cleaners tossed it because it was like there at least 5 days because nobody else but him is allowed to eat the food she makes for him specifically. So she SCREAMED at him about how ungrateful he was and she made it for him and she couldn't believe he let the cleaners throw it away.... ... ... Eye. Roll. Like she's a kissa** to me and nice to A, but I'm not mad about it. My brother is A's godfather, and I don't trust her with his trust fund in the slightest.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss. </3 That sounds a lot like mine. Found out at 11w1d that the baby had stopped growing at 8w5d. Really hoping you'll be able to pass everything quickly and as painlessly as possible. Do you think you'll be able to convince SO to try again, even with IVF? Is he someone that needs a little more time to regroup after something like this? And if you don't go with IVF, do you think you'll do NTNP going forward and hope for the best? So sorry again.

shae - Wow, that's interesting. Do you think you'd produce enough milk to donate some?
Or is it not technically milk cuz you're not postpartum?

Future - Welcome back and congrats! I have no idea when it comes to gender theories in pics, so I'll send some blue dust your way and hope that everything continues to progress well. Glad to hear DD2 is doing so well. I can't even imagine going through something like that. Some moms are just real MVPs.

tdog - I feel like I'm seeing slight lines, but I'm also pretty tired. Are you gonna test again tomorrow?

Gigs - The 2ww can seriously be so tedious. Sorry if you've said already, but when are you planning on taking your first test?

Dobby - I feel like it's definitely good that he wants to reschedule ASAP and that he's making his daughter a priority. Have you actually settled on a new date and time?

AFM, been having some on and off sore throat/ear pain since "recovering" from Covid. I took a Tylenol Cold and Flu pill (a proper dose is 2 pills) and it didn't seem to do much. May take a full dose in the morning if things aren't any better.
Haven't heard from my MW at all, so I guess no news is good news and my glucose numbers were fine *knock on wood*
So, I'm fairly certain I have Diastasis Recti Abdominis. Gonna mention it at my next appt and see if my MW can confirm. Hopefully it will heal on it's own, but if not, then hopefully a plastic surgeon will be able to fix it and do a tummy tuck at them same time.
So, to answer Dobby's question about meaning/significance of each name...
Layla - Just kinda like it. Less common than Emma, feel like it rolls of the tongue nicely, and every time SO hears that Eric Clapton song, he sings along. My name is also a song title. lol
Catherine - Again, just think it sound nice, not overused, don't personally know anyone with that name.
Zoey - The name of my fav Suicide Girl, less common, don't know anyone with that name. Also, when SO was pushing for Benjamin as Matthew's name, he kept joking about it being alphabetical. Our first is at the start of the alphabet, 2nd is in the middle, and last could be right at the end. lol
Natalie - He (we) knew a girl in high school with that name. Her and SO apparently had very pleasant, platonic convos in music class and the name just brings back good memories. I'm not a fan though cuz it means "birth of the Lord/born at Christmas", so I don't see if for a May baby.
Hannah - I think he just liked the movie and the show, Hanna. Only really mentioned it in passing and I have a first cousin once removed with that name, so not a fan.
Ok, so, Bailey has a handful of pros and cons for me.
Pros - Has grown on me and I keep going back to it... My name starts with a B, as does my mom's and my maternal grandmother's nickname/name everyone called her. He legal name actually started with an H... Don't know anyone with that name
Cons - Means "baliff/law enforcer"... debatably gender neutral, but I guess "Alex" is too... Makes me think of Bailey's Irish Cream. That being said, my name is also a type of alcohol, so that is a little funny... SO knew a Bailey growing up, his uncle's dog. :S
Regardless, definitely gonna need to have a proper discussion. My mom came over for dinner tonight and asked about names again and jokingly said Zelda. SO turned to me and said "if you really want that, I wouldn't really fight you on it." I was like "Uh, who am I? Robin Williams? I'm not naming my daughter that. You probably hear that and think Legend of Zelda; I think Sabrina the Teenage Witch's aunt." lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty not yet. I’m assuming he’s either not home or he’s home but went straight to bed. I didn’t ask him to text me when he lands so we’ll see if he does. Idk his flight info just that it looks like they took off around noon. Could be nonstop, could have a layover. Shrugs. He hasn’t said anything today about Sunday. First day I didn’t get an audio from him just the text check in from the plane. I missed my lip wax today because the iep went late. Anyway I told him my thoughts and my schedule, so if he wants to make it happen then he can. If not, whatever.

oh no! I’m so sorry you’re still feeling crummy. And omg no! What makes you think you have it? I was just talking to my friend about it. She bought the program for post partum moms to address some issues she’s having. My cousin had it after her second, so she did a surgical fix. And while she was there did her boobs, tummy tuck, and put the fat in her booty. I do agree hopefully and likely no news is good news for the glucose.

I love names with meanings. I also went straight to Princess Zelda haha. I don’t like her though. Like she’s kinda whiny and wimpy imho. Catherine was the girl I didn’t like and Bailey was the (male) dog. I can say that now since it sounds like they’re not front runners for you lol. Zoey is cute but then what if you decide to go for 4! Unless you want to be like Elon and just give you kid some weird spelling like 1$ llA (Isabella) LOL well there was a bell emoji in there ftr

side note: I wonder if my recovery time is also because I’m not drinking my protein. I stopped a while ago because it’s so expensive and I didn’t really need it anymore, but I’m noticing I’m having a hard time eating something at 10am (aka in class) that’s filling so this 18-6 is harder on me than usual. I think I saw a bag at my stepdad’s last week and ordered a similar but cheaper blend on Amazon.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Anytime I try to get up from laying flat, I see a bulge in the centre of the stomach. I figured it was just the baby, but I saw a post on a May 2022 group on FB with some pics and a description and was like "oh, that looks like what I have." I'm not in any pain, which is good, but I don't think the condition has any pain associated with it. I guess I'll just see how things progress and what it looks like several months postpartum and then how it looks after I drop a bunch of weight.

I doubt SO will go for Zoey, so that's probably a non-issue. lol. And I'm way too boring and traditional to give my kid some Elon inspired name. I remember shortly after having Alex, SO made some random comment about liking the name Winter for a girl. I didn't say much about it, but internally was like "Uh, hell no. That's too out there." lol

You made some very valid points about your bro. Here's hoping he can come to a decision that brings him peace ASAP.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby oh man. Yeah it would definitely be better for your bro to end things now rather than later. I didn't have a long relationship other than with my DH but I feel like you lose that "puppy love" after about 1 year, maybe 2. So I wouldn't think it would be that being an 8 year relationship. In any case hope he chooses what is right for him. 

I can't imagine trying to fly with young kids. Nope, not for me lol

Gigs, bahaha NTNP is so hard when you are hyperaware of your body but I know it is also not full ttc either. What do are you now again?


Pretty, you could always try working with a PT about DR before considering surgery. Just a suggestion. Might even be able to go now and they could teach techniques to prevent it from worsening. 

Winter, I'm sorry DH is not wanting to pursue IVF at this time. I wonder if he will change his mind. I am sure he is grieving too. In any case, I am so sorry you are going through this :hugs: 


AFM not much to report here. We got all our w2s so will work on filing our taxes this weekend. Trying to figure out a plan for S's 3rd birthday party in March. She wants a Marshall birthday cake, which I ordered yesterday. Now to get decorations. Think I'm just going to order domino's pizza so I don't have to cook. Hard with DH working weekends to get it all done by yourself with 3 young kids.


----------



## tdog

Sorry ladies been mia last night and this morn was in a car crash yesterday a taxi just pulled out from the side road without looking. I did test this morn to me looks bfn if I'm honest, but had pink when wiped aswell in a way I'm gutted, it would literally be trying to convince him but with his problems I no what the answer would be xx


----------



## gigglebox

Oh wow dobs, he’s felt this way for two months?? I think it’s unlikely to change. You gave him some solid advice. From someone who knows a couple who got married because they were dating so long, and the husband was having second thoughts but did it anyway….yeah, NO. That couple is do ok now, about 6 years and two kids later, but they fight a lot, husband cheated on his pregnant wife, and they have issues in general. They make it work but it’s definitely not a relationship I envy. And he’s so young, he can cut it off now and have time to establish a nice relationship with someone new. I had another friend who stuck in her crap relationship for nearly 10 years before she cut it off. Actually it may have been more like 11 or 12. She sadly gave him the best years of her life. She’s now in no committed relationship and is unlikely to have kids when that used to mean so much to her.

anyway.

pink I was going to hold out until tuesday (8dpo) but I am likely to cave on monday. Maybe. I don’t know I already know it will be a waste of a test. We’ll just have to see how logic plays out on Monday. Also if your only hang up on Natalie is the meaning, Jesus was actually born in Spring as I understand it. I do still love Layla but Zoey is nice too. Only Zoey I know is Deschannel (or however you spell it) and I love her. My cousin has a daughter she named Zelda, and I always thought it was a little “out there” because of the game, but actually your reminding me about Aunt Zelda has normalized it for me a bit :haha: along the same line, hubby likes the name Link for a boy. I like it more as a nickname but really the only name I can think of it being a nickname for is “Lincoln”…admirable man but no thanks lol. If anyone know of others I’d be curious to hear!

sorry about the suspected DRA. I am glad it’s not a painful condition though.

oh dobs regarding better diets we’re actually going to start trying raw milk to see how that goes. It’s supposed to have wonderful benefits, among those are higher nutrients and more filling. Kind of neither here not there but your comment made me think of it…


----------



## gigglebox

Tdog i saw about your accident!! I am glad you all are ok. How is the shoulder? I was rear ended when i was pregnant with #2 and had ds1 in the car (by someone with no insurance— that was fun) and it shook me up pretty good. Sorry to say I don’t see any lines :( I do suggest a conversation with things to your hubby, or maybe just see if he would be ok with you taking the implant out and ntnp, if you are set on one more.

fluek I’m 5dpo :coffee: yay for bithdays!! Dawww love that she has an opinion on her cake. My 3yo didn’t, which was nice because I didn’t have to have a specific theme, we just threw it together. I did make some monster trucks on his cake the best i could lol. He loved it <3 they’re so easy to please at this age lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty oh yeah that died sound suspicious. Hoping it’s not that because the only fix is surgery, right? I was worried about it after A, but I think my doctor felt up my tummy and said I didn’t have it. So FXed.

Lol I like Winter as a fictional character name not necessarily as a practical irl name. Can’t wait to hear where you land and what other names come up in the meanwhile.

haha yeah well I flew 2-3x before with him but my mom was with me AND he was in the ergo baby just passed the eff out and slept the whole time. This just went to hell because the flight was delayed, so he missed dinner and bath. And he’s so picky with food and the only food they had after security was Chinese (he wouldn’t eat) and since it was a short flight they only had peanuts and pretzels

gigs right?! I almost pointed out his parents and how well good enough worked for them but too soon. She keeps telling him it’s normal and they can fix it. I don’t think it’s even about him honestly. I’ve always wondered if she loves him or the idea of him. But yeah idk. I told him I support him either way but yeah they’re young. They’ll both move on. And him as a handsome, highly educated, kind man can have an easy time finding someone at any life stage. But let’s get real. As women, dating nowadays in your late 20s/30s or beyond is a mess. I’m one of four single teachers at my school, nothing but horror stories lol. Single when I got there 5 years ago, we all still single now. So give her a fighting chance to find someone else.

FXed for your testing when you do start! I think I heard that as well that he was born in Spring not Dec and there was some reason why it ended up on Dec vs his actual birthday

ooo I heard that when we went to a dairy farm once. Wasn’t intrigued enough to do it but I did taste some that day. I was a kid though lol dont remember. Definitely update on the experience

Yeah idk my big thing is once he said he doesn’t want to share his life with her, I was like what do you think marriage is? That’s your partner in life. You don’t have to have a dramatic break up when you never talk again or stop being friends. But do you want to go through life without the support of a wife who is your best friend? I phrased it differently.

OA’s morning message was fine. Sounds like Sunday is off the table. I guess he stayed in LA last night and flies back from LA tonight. Idk if Sunday is off the table because I pointed out that his morning plans could go long/he hasn’t stopped moving all week so I was fine pushing it out if he needed Sunday night to decompress. So looks like next weekend. He’s like I’m sorry, there’s a lot I want I share with you in person, we’ll find a time, and they say good things can’t be rushed. Which is all fair but my gut feeling is this inconsistency with his custody situation is going to be an issue. If I didn’t have my own kid/ making plans involves other people rearranging their schedules to accommodate mine, I wouldn’t care. I’m not even mad just like slightly unamused.

Still crampy, sore by my left ovary, and my back hurts. Didn’t hpt test today. Trying to only check every few days. Opks still at 0.2-0.3 baseline. Sorry I’ll be whining about wanting my period back probably every day til OT comes back and then it’ll come and I’ll cry


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry you're still feeling off, Pretty :( Hopefully you will be back to 100% shortly. I definitely have some type of diastasis recti... not sure how to tell how bad it is. But :shrug: I didnt really notice anything at all when not pregnant and at an ok weight. My OB commented on it and I can notice it now when pg. So, hopefully yours heals once you've had Baby and some time to recover. If you don't mind me asking- with your loss, how
long did it take for things to happen naturally?

No, I don't think that I'm up for NTNP. I have wondered if my problem is PCOS related and if I lost a decent chunk of weight (say 20lb) would that change my mind? Or if I try the thyroid medication? :shrug: My worry is that it seems fairly likely that I'm going to have a experience like this again. I'm now in the 1% with recurrent miscarriages :nope: and I seem to fall pregnant ridiculously easily, so odds of a repeat seem high. I'm not even sure that I definitely want to do IVF. I guess I'd like to go and at least find out what the experience/cost etc would be. This is just how I cope with things- I need a plan and to feel like I'm working towards something, or I go nuts with nothing to focus my mind on. I still can't believe it.

And in my latest news, I tested positive for covid yesterday. LO was clearly sick when he got up and tested positive, so did I (very mild "off" feeling). OH seems to have a full blown cold as of this morning, so assume it has gotten him to. Not sure where we got it. Either me at the doctor, picking up food somewhere or at the park. :shrug: if the baby passed a week ago, it's unlikely I had covid then if I only tested positive yesterday, right? The internet says that there's no elevated m/c risk but ???

Dobby- I'm now starting to get some red flaggy feelings about your guy. I don't know, just all seems like little odd things here and there. Do you know that he is for sure travelling? I guess he gave you his real name if you've googled him, which is something... I was just starting to wonder if may he's married or in a relationship or something :shrug:

And it sounds like your brother needs to break things off, and knows he needs to, but just doesn't want to. Sounds like he doesn't want to hurt her, or deal with it...

Flueky- the party sounds great! Love the sound of the Marshall cake ❤️ hope that she has a great time!! And good for you re: taxes. We're still waiting for forms etc, but want to get going asap. Apparently the IRS is more useless than usual this year :dohh:

Yeah, I don't think that NTNP exists once you know what you know, giggle. Would your OH also want a girl? And have you talked about swaying etc with him? Or is this all kind of hush hush, just keeping it light and fun for him, but considering this stuff on the side yourself? I'm terrible at reading tests but look forward to seeing yours anyway :winkwink:

As for your names, Pretty... I still like Bailey best ❤️ it just seems like a really adorable name for a little girl, but also a name that she could grow into. I also really like Zoey, Hannah, Layla and Natalie. My OH floated Hannah at some point because it's a palindrome. I wouldn't choose it for that reason, but that was kind of cool! Honestly, all of those names are nice. ❤️ Friends of friends have a Winter. I was surprised how wearable it is in real life- although strangely she has an older sister named Kaitlyn. So, the only weird thing to me was that the style of those two names seems so different. In any case, doesn't sound like Winter is a serious contender!


----------



## WinterBub

Have any of you tried something like Nutrisystem/Weight Watchers/Jenny Craig where you buy all your meals from them? It seems like an old lady thing, but I was considering giving to a try. I've just gotten into bad habits and clearly can't be trusted to make my own food :rofl: I'd like to lose at least 15lb (what I've put on in this pregnancy... Again). And another 15lb would be my ideal weight. :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter, my mom used JC. I looked into it, way too expensive for me. She did lose a ton of weight, but the problem is once you get off it then it all comes right back. So I guess that's my issue with any program or diet, if it's not something you would maintain daily then the progress ends up just being temporary. My mom did JC off and on. She tried the Atkins as well for a while. I think it can be a good stepping off point until you figure out what works for you long term. I'm big on small but frequent exercise. So during the pandemic, I walked the dogs 5x a week (I know they deserve better lol, but I can't walk them with A) for 30-45m in the mornings then I cycled 20m 3x a week. Then I started doing the 30 day buns, guns, and abs with a few friends. It's like a daily series of squats, leg lifts, and push ups for 30 days. Then figuring out your diet. Hardest thing for me is snacking, so I just don't keep snacks in the house or things I keep things like smart popcorn/ walnuts/ fruits. I love intermittent fasting. I do 16-8 (think I was typing 18-6 before lol) five days a week then Sat/Sun are rest days. I eat whenever and whatever I want. Supposed to help to have days off. I feel like it really helped my metabolism without any of the negative consequences I saw when I did keto. I don't count carbs anymore because keto really messed up my blood pressure, but I do generally try to stick to healthier stuff like whole wheat, low sodium, low fat, yadda yadda. As I said, the protein shake first thing in the morning with a couple of eggs helped curb my appetite. It was a blend of whey protein (fills you up instantly) but then also casein protein (slower to digest). My big issue after pumping was I was starving all the time, so when I stopped pumping I had the same appetite but no need for all that food. So I lost my pregnancy weight then gained it back. The protein blend helped get my appetite back to normal. And it's great to help restore and build muscle so if you're upping your exercise you get that added perk. And even though I only eat from 10am-6pm, I eat frequently. I eat something every two hours. Still working it out because I had to push my window back due to working in person. But before my window was 8-4 since I was WFH. So 8am was breakfast, 10am was a snack, 12pm was lunch, 2pm snack, 4pm dinner. You can have things that don't provide nutrients in your off hours. So I had my cup of coffee before 8am. And if I got hungry at night then I'd brew myself a cup of green tea, since that also is supposed to help improve your digestion/ reduce hunger. Oh and I drank a cup of everyday detox tea, 2 weeks on 1 week off. But that was when A was in school 7-4:30 and I was WFH only having to be live 8:20-11:30 with breaks that I got to schedule haha.

Fluek got your taxes are done! I'm just waiting on one more form for the IRS to be finalized. They're predicting 2/10. 2/3 just came through last night. So excited to pay off my debts, and then if I get lucky with the car accident money I might even be able to pay off my car. Though I may just keep it as nest egg in A's non existent saving account so I can stop borrowing money from my mom if I have a bad month. That's what makes the idea of a second kid tough, too. Come Fall, I'll actually start having emergency money. Right now, if anything hits the fan I'm borrowing money from my mom and she's pretty strapped for cash. She was just saying she (not so smart) demanded my stepdad spli their finances then realized she hadn't finished remodeling or furnishing her place... so now instead of spending joint money, she's just spending her money. I love her, but she's really letting her emotions get the best of her in this divorce.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry didn’t see you had another post. A is being clingy.

Hugs hugs. I totally get the pouring yourself into planning. It gives you a sense of hope for the future but also a sense of control and honestly a bit of distraction. All things you need right now. I’m the same way. No harm in getting more information.

I’m so sorry about the covid. Hopefully everyone has a mild case and you all recover quickly. I heard the opposite. I heard there is an elevated risk of hospitalization and pregnancy loss, which is why my ob is quite insistent about pregnant women being vaccinated or boostered. I know it can take some time after exposure to test positive, but I would think the two things are unrelated. Honestly, that was my immediate thought with Setsuna. Seemed a bit too coincidental that we were exposed to covid right about the time she stopped growing. But I also never ended up testing positive via rapid test or pcr. And then part of me is like I know the protection is supposed to go to your baby as well, but if she wasn’t attached via placenta how much of my vaccine was she really getting? Is that where the virus went? Did it just go full force on her? Is that why I never tested positive because she took the full force brunt of it and lost? Idk. Anyway. I try not to think about it too much. I’ll never know, and there’s nothing I can do about it now. But I feel you. There are so many questions.

Well he’s definitely traveling. Me of little faith, I did peek at his bumble LOL and it confirms he went to NY and that he’s back in LA today. Whether or not he’s got girlfriends/sister wives in areas that he travels for work, that’s a who knows. LOL. I do have his full name, and he’s done a few podcasts so I can verify that it’s his voice in the audio. And he did send a selfie the other day from work. He doesn't do social media, his official twitter is run by a bot lol so it's just random nothing personal. No insta, no FB. Which is so bizarre to me as a millennial but you do you. He was very communicative when he was here, but he was on a business trip. And he’s not a low or middle level employee. He’s upper management, so I honestly give him props for messaging me once a day while he was gone. Especially since we’re not even properly dating yet. But lol yeah my damaged butt is out here like I wonder if he’s just out here knocking out messages one after the other :rofl: like in “He’s Just Not That Into You” when that musician calls Drew Barrymore and leaves her a cute voicemail then dials her again by mistake and leaves her the same vm but with another girl’s name LOL. But I don’t get liar vibes or cheater vibes. I actually feel really calm and feel like our communication lines up nicely. He’s also still technically legally married to Dr. Rescue Dog I’m So Smart and Pretty and Perfect LOL so he can’t be married to anybody else. I just know in my gut if the custody stuff doesn’t get handled or if I meet baby momma and she’s a control freak like me then this won’t work. I do believe him when he says they're not intimate (but I also believed my ex so look where that got me lol), but I do think she uses the kid spend time with him because she obviously wanted to be with him and he doesn't want to be with her. He insists that they mutually don't want to be together, and I'm like hahahahahahaha ok. OKAY SIR. I don't buy that for a second. But yeah idk his message this morning really rubbed me the wrong way and didn’t sit well. Mostly just because there was no explanation for why Sunday afternoon/evening is now officially off the table, and my mom, my brother, and I were sitting over here waiting to see what was up. Just a little inconsiderate imo. Like I don’t need you to be all chatty up in my business but if we’re trying to make plans and you know my plans involve childcare, I feel like there should be better communication there. So it’s the first time he’s dropped the ball on communication.

I also have a suspicion he gets into LTRs/marriage too quickly or is a red flag ignorer like me. So that concerns me.

Yeah re my bro, he doesn’t want to hurt her. And he feels guilty that like she wants to fight and work at it and he’s just done. And I think he’s seen how toxic the rest of us are LOL so part of him doesn’t know what healthy looks like. So maybe this is normal and healthy. But nah. He gotta gtfo. And he does still love her. I told him there's love and then there's in love. Sounds like he's not in love anymore. I still love my exes because we shared important memories together, but I'm not in love with them and don't want to share my life with them. I did remind him that she missed his graduation to go to Sant Barbara with her friends, and then literally asked to use HIS CAR to drive down there because hers (my parents gave her my brother's old car which doesn't have ac when she got her license). Cuz it wasn't even virtual, they did in person. And even then, I sent her the link to the livestream and she didn't even watch it! Not even after the fact when I told her you can see him at this time and whatever. So whatever. He was like I literally don't remember that happening, and I'm like pft I do. And if that's the level of support you want from a partner, more power to you. But the desire to share in those big moments should be mutual, and it sounds like and looks like it's not.


----------



## DobbyForever

Last post I swear lol these cramps are fierce I better get my period today


----------



## WinterBub

That's interesting that JC worked, but of course doesn't address the underlying issues. Blah. I think I'm going to do my own version of it (which would seemingly be like half the price). More or less buy a week's worth of lean cuisine type meals and plan it out/try to for real stick to it. I also worked out some take out options that are low calorie (ie. grilled chicfila burger, or salads with Italian dressing), so that it isn't all boring stuff from the freezer. I'm well capable of cooking healthy food and working out what to eat. I just have tonnes of bad habits at the moment that I need to stop/reverse asap. I also need to reset portion sizes. So, wonder if a bit of a circuit breaker would help :-k Your work out routine sounds really good, Dobby. I've actually been doing walking/exercise bike/cross training this whole time (just more gently than previously). That is until Wednesday, when I got home and took to the couch with a blanket. Still don't feel like doing anything beyond feel sad and scour the internet/watch garbage on tv. 

The covid thing is really weird and I did think about your loss, too. It all seems oddly coincidental. When did you test positive vs when did you lose her? Seems this was a week. And I took a test Wednesday when my back hurt and that was negative, positive by Friday. So, this isn't an old infection. I know that pregnant women are at greater risk of being seriously ill, but the internet says that m/c isn't at increased risk. More like issues for the baby come in if the mother is seriously unwell. :shrug: the weirdest part is that I really don't feel very sick at all. I guess this is definitely omicron. It's just the cherry on top, and to be honest, I don't have the emotional bandwidth to care all that much. I hope it wasn't the reason for my loss, but what is there to do now, anyway? I will do the genetic testing if possible. LO seems 75% better today, and him being ok is my only worry. He's been sicker this year with the vomiting bug and even a non-covid cold. So, that's something at least. 

I guess there's no way to tell what your guy is like without meeting. 1. See if the chemistry and stuff is even there in the first place and then 2. Scrutinize his body language etc after that. You obviously have a lot more to go on than we do, so just make sure you're comfortable and happy and trust yourself. :hugs:i do feel there's a bigger story there with the baby Mama. You have to get the scoop on that whole situation before you can work out what the lay of the land is! Like I said, if he isn't allowed to take his child out of her house, that is odd. But maybe that isn't the situation and I understood things incorrectly. :shrug: 

I hope your brother finds the courage to pull the band aid off and break up with his gf. Maybe a break would bring them back together, and if not, it is what it is. Better to break it off than push it and end up with a disaster 5 years from on now. My brother and his wife absolutely shouldn't have gotten married, are now divorcing very acrimoniously :nope: 

Fingers crossed you will get AF today :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I mean it’s all frozen or pantry and planned out for you. So it’s super easy to follow. She doesn’t exercise either so it was just the JC program. She just did the meals vs actually checking in with someone because got tired of being told to also exercise :rofl: she’s thinking about starting up again.

Honestly don’t be hard on yourself. I just started to workout again after a month of sulking. Hugs. Definitely couldn’t hurt. I know there’s also a lot of like Atkins or WW branded products when I’m at the grocery store. The only issue I have with the frozen food is the sodium and preservatives downside. I’d definitely suggest a protein shake in the morning (just watch out for added sugars) to help mitigate the appetite

Glad to hear that your son is doing much better today! Yeah, it’s all sketchy. Honestly I try not to think about it and I’m good with wiping trauma lol. I don’t remember exact dates. I just remember going in for my prenatal and they told me I mmc then not too long later A tested positive and I got his results right after I went in to take the mifepristone. But his exposure was a week before his pcr and he had been symptomatic the week of my prenatal. Idk. ETA I took like 3-4 rapid tests from Christmas Eve through 1/9 and all were negative. I had a pcr 1/9 and 1/24 both negative as well. ETAA my family also did pcrs and rapid tests and nobody caught it but we all are recently boostered

Lol but I DO NOT trust myself haha. Clearly my picker is broken :rofl: the only reasons that I can think are he’s an absentee or part time dad OR there was DV. But if there was DV, she wouldn’t be supervising him in her home. He’s said “picking up my daughter for dinner” “taking her to HMB” but I never asked/he never explicitly said if these short outings are supervised. But he did say she lives with mom full time and they’re working towards setting up how to move forward with him having the daughter at his place without mom. I’d have to go back and listen to the message again. And that it’s tricky because they want consistency for her so she knows when to expect to be with him at his place but his job schedule makes consistency difficult. Which is excuses to me. Honestly. Like she’s letting him get away with it and he’s not taking the full plunge into 50/50. And I do wonder if that’s part of my appeal. I obviously have my kid full time, which he’s said is admirable. I have a teacher schedule, and if I was his partner then he could easily get 50/50 because if he traveled last minute I don’t. That was a huge draw of teacher, the hours are great for motherhood lol. But he’s made it clear it’s a complicated situation and girls have obviously (and probably rightly) bolted after hearing it :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: huge hugs again Dobs, i see the ticker is gone, that must have been hard. Did you find time to get to Monterey? I was going to say what Winter did about your brother -- gotta rip the bandaid off. Honestly to me it sounds like he's already had a decision made, and calling it quits is something he's not looking forward to, so he's avoiding it. The weight lifted he will feel when he "gets it over with" is going to be so reliving, I'd bet. Good luck to him. Regarding OA....I mean I'd still leave him in with the option for a date and to explain things, but if it were me I'd probably really ease up with putting in effort on my end.

Regarding the name "Winter" -- I actually think it's quite a pretty name. I think Shezza has a "Winter" but it's "Wynter" (at least I think I saw that on a stocking in the photo). I could totally see me being the type to use it but I think hubby wouldn't be keen on. I mean we had "Ember" for our girls name so really, how different is Winter? OMG wouldn't those be great for girl twins?? *melting*

Winter :hugs: for you too, friend. I am so sorry, the fact is you're grieving and that tends to make us desperate for answers. I'm sorry to hear you're sick, but hope it's mild and you get those lovely antibodies. I haven't heard that the 'vid itself can cause m/c but had heard "the jab" might have fertility issues as a side effect; I'm not sure if that's with keeping pregnancy or just in trying to get pregnant, honestly I haven't researched it extensively myself. Hopefully that's not the case though, but I know you are eager to know why to help prevent it from happening in the future. I am hoping analyzing things this time might shine some light on what's going on, if it's an easy fix, and then to provide you with said fix. Regarding weight loss, have you looked into keto? It's hard if you're a carb lover but it makes soooo much sense, especially if you know how toxic sugar is...I know all to well yet here I am eating fistfulls of m&m's haha. I'd like to try it myself, and likely will. I just need to kick my sugar habit which is so much easier said than done.

I'm so sorry, I forget about who asked me about actively ttc'ing but it's a solid maybe. I don't want to have to choose, I just want it to happen, lol!! but I think hubby could be convinced. He's just concerned about things, one of which is his shop which is expanding soon, and how that factors into feeding another mouth, time, etc. I personally worry about what it would mean for my side business (probably means I'd have to let it go), so, per the norm, we're just both on the fence but also acknowledge that our time frame is rapidly shrinking.

I think I've mentioned it but one of my fears is having an "oopsie baby" years down the road when I feel too old or the age gap between kids is too big. I don't know. I won't start getting into the pros and cons again lol; here's to hoping we're just knocked up now and I can put all the waffling to bed hahahha


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. I took it out a few days ago. 13w2. Just reached a point where it hurt more than it helped. I haven’t. She’s still in the freezer. At this rate, it’ll be spring break. Could be nice. She might get the same burial I want. With orcas.

yeah I’m over it. I’m not going out of my way or obsessing. And this was his freebie. Honestly he has til Monday night to set a second date

love the ember and winter combo fire and ice hehe

Re vaccines anecdotal of course but all of my friends are vaxxed because teachers so we all went in early and in fear they’d send us back to work. I know a handful of women who conceived post jab and had perfectly healthy pregnancies. My friend is like 17w now after being vaccinated and it took her nearly 2 years to conceive with several losses. Another got it shortly before she got pregnant and she just had her son but too long ago. Don’t know if she got the booster though. Really hard to say one way or the other without the time and research into it though. I think the vaccine prevented me from being hospitalized/sick. I’m more inclined to think exposure to covid was what took Setsuna from me than my vaccine or flu shot. Or she just wasn’t meant to be. But yeah idk I’m gonna bow out though because makes me sad to think about it. <3

I like your idea of “ntnp” until a certain point in life. There’s always concerns with adding a kid and how feasible it is, but you make it work. So I love the idea of you two being open to it and np and just seeing where it takes you but being good with either outcome.


----------



## DobbyForever

I think I’m also just bummed that if our first date is the weekend of 2/5 I’m not getting flowers on valentines :rofl: like if we went out tomorrow and he’s a try hard I might have gotten flowers for v-day :rofl: I think to date only one bf has ever sent flowers to my job. The Canadian. Ugh I really wish he wasn’t a pathological cheater/liar and I was less toxic. Sigh. Send myself some flowers at this point

We did a red for Ed day and my friend was joking I was early for Valentine’s and I’m like lol I wear black on v-day fts I’m bitter and lonely


----------



## WinterBub

Frozen and/or pre-planned is my kind of diet :rofl: I am a carb lover, but I would love to do keto... Supposing someone else measures and makes all my meals. I basically have to do something, so think I'll start with some classic careful calorie planning and despite the sodium etc will buy some frozen meals so that everything is all pre-done and I basically can't cheat then. :rofl: I'd like to drop at least some of it fast, despite the drawbacks to that approach and then work on long term maintenance. That's maybe where I would consider keto etc.

Thanks for the hugs and sympathy. :hugs: it's much appreciated. I will have to call my OB to say I tested + for covid. OH told me not to, in case they push my surgery date back.... But I figured honesty is usually the best policy. I have to do a covid test before it anyway, so would rather have a positive recorded now in case I'm still positive then and they don't do the surgery because they think I'm just coming down with it. Just excellent timing for all of this. I tend to think my issue will be a genetic issue with the baby (like last time). But odd timing re: this for sure. Sorry for reopening that wound, Dobby :hugs: And jeepers, the age issue comes up fast. I had just turned 35 when I had the M/C and now have had two MMC all at 35. I'd like to think of something to do to commemorate my losses. But it's hard to think of something that i would like vs just makes me sad. Maybe a necklace. 

I asked if your DH would be down to sway or if that was just something you were entertaining on the DL. I agree that ideally you're already in the family way, and then these decisions are all done. ❤️


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, Dobby- Valentine's Day is so overrated. Single or in a relationship, I've never cared for it!!! The exception to that being the way it is done for kindergartners ❤️ I love them handy out little cards to all their friends. That's so much more touching and meaningful to me than OH buying something! ;) I am actually quite excited for LO to start preschool and get into all the adorable stuff like that.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha I feel you. I think though lean cuisine or some brands are probably better about watching the sodium than others. Carbs are heavenly. I’m anti keto, and my understanding is if you’re bf, pregnant, or ttc is to avoid keto. I don’t like it because it raised my blood pressure and just overall messed with my heart. Thankfully now that I’ve been off of it for almost a year, my blood pressure is finally back to normal. I do have blood pressure issues in my family so I was probably more prone to developing problems with keto than the average bear. I know different versions allow different amounts of carbs. So just play around with what works for you. All just an experiment. Definitely keep us updated

NW I’m just back to avoiding my grief so :rofl:

Aww well they’re saying now only time isolate like 5 days. Even if they still said 10, if your surgery is 2 weeks out then it’d be fine IMO. And you’d be naturally immune and not contagious, safest patient ever!

Yeah it’s hard. I like memories vs something tangible. 

Omg I love you. I hate those f*ing cards lol. I loved them as a kid but A doesn’t care/doesn’t play with the trinkets or eat the sweets so it ends up in the bin. :rofl: I love V Day because I love spoiling people. I’ve had a few romantic gestures but I’m usually the one making the spectacle and showering my partner. But yeah it should be like that all the time not for a Hallmark holiday. Last year I watched my favorite anime and cooked myself filet mignon and lobster with chocolate strawberries and wine in a bubble bath for dessert. Blissss


----------



## DobbyForever

My favorite valentine to date was my mom sending flowers to my dorm my freshman year though :)

also false alarm dry as a bone and cramps are subsiding


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby what is your favorite anime? I don't know ow what I'd say my favorite is but I've been watching AoT. I avoided it for years because the titans freaked me out graphics wise but I decided to give it a chance. Also your Vday last year sounds divine

Winter I did WW but didn't buy all their meals. Never did a meal weight loss program. I second Dobby about being careful with all the sodium in some of freezer meals. I am team do what's best for you, but I don't think keto is best for most people. I am a firm believer in moderation of anything and trying to make better choices. Potato chips vs a baked potato, chocolate vs apple/strawberry/etc. I definitely have a little bit of chocolate about every day but it keeps me from going overboard. I prefer dark chocolate too so try to stick to it. 

I'm sorry about Covid. I would definitely tell the OB office. Hope you don't get really ill and glad LO is fine mostly better. 

Gigs, ah well I'm looking forward to your testing. Are you symptom spotting? It's so hard not to. Hell I still symptom spot :shy: 


Yes, I am honestly glad she had an opinion on her theme because I'm like "Ugh, don't know what to choose anymore". Marshall is her favorite on paw patrol and she is my clumsy one lol


AFM taxes practically done. I'm just waiting on a few forms from the bank. They barely took anything from. DH so I was scared we would have to pay but looks like we still get a decent amount back. I think he's going to pay his truck off this year. I want to put some back for a nice vacation. Just have to decide when, where. 

Odd question, anyone get that tingly milk letdown feeling or like your breasts filled up with milk during your LP? I don't recall it normally. I only BF 1 to 2x day but haven't had that feeling in over 6 months.:shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Family straw poll is ditch him. They were fine with bailing for his daughter. Not fine with what happened this morning taking Sunday off the table without talking about it given that it impacted my plans, my mom’s plans, and brothers’ plans. They said it’s “flighty” and “rude”


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky re the let down I never noticed it until last cycle with Setsuna and now I feel it all the time


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Quick post for Winter while I catch up...

It took 2 months between the loss and getting pg with Matthew.
Baby stopped growing Nov 20, 18-ish
Passed everything naturally Dec 12, 18
BFP with Matthew Feb 10, 19

Sorry to hear about your Covid. FX everyone gets better soon with no lingering issue.

Weight loss could potentially help you have a sticky bean. I did keto and intermittent fasting 2 summers ago. Lost 41lbs in the first 3 months. Kinda plateaued after that for a while cuz I got complacent. Then, when I went back to work after my mat leave, I just did IF (and went from sitting around to being physically active due to my job) and lost another 20 over four or five months.

Here are some before and afters (taken 366 days apart) from my weight loss IG account. Obviously, I'm not posting on there now, but if you want the name to look back on and follow once I'm done BFing, I don't mind sharing it.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs do you think you’ll cut it off then? Honestly I lean towards agreeing but still interested in an explanation :p

Weird fluek on your let down sensation. I can’t even remember what that feels like. That must be annoying! Are you actually leaking or anything or is it just the feeling?

Regarding gender swaying I think hubs would be down to try it. In fact during our conversation about it when we both established we don’t know what we want, I think I said something about having a fourth son and he said, “yeah, but it could be our daughter…” I think we both feel like we’re missing out on the experience of raising a daughter. But I also feel slightly wrong trying to sway the odds…

yall are killing with your hatred for valentines day! Saint Valentines was kind of a badA*. He was a rebel who was marrying devoted couples at a time when it was outlawed. Who doesn’t love a rebel, especially one that fights for love? Lol

plus and excuse to eat chocolate :p


----------



## gigglebox

Winter did you have any difficulty getting pregnant with your first?
I do worry about similar difficulties myself also being 35 :(

dang Pink look at that difference!!!! Well done!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, no leaking. I only leaked a handful of times after V and never again. Pretty thankful though. I'm just chalking it down to just random thing.

Oh that is interesting about his response. I am thinking he is leaning a but more towards wanting to try. When we found out E was a girl, DH was actually considering a 4th. At the time I was felt a pretty strong "no" on that but I didn't say so and let him work out his feelings and grieving the loss of a son. Obviously he changed his mind. 

Pretty awesome transformation pics! I wish I had taken photos from last year. I was too disgusted with myself. 

Dobby, sorry you still get that feeling. I'm thinking just a random thing. It hasn't seemed to continue.


----------



## DobbyForever

I don’t watch a ton either. I watched the mainstream stuff as a kid. Pokémon, Sailor Moon, and Yu-Gi-Oh. Then a few of the ones that came on late on Cartoon Network like Inuyasha and Rurouni Kenshin. Then a couple less popular like Samurai Girl and Love Hina. This one is Yashahime no Hanyou. It’s a sequel to Inuyasha that follows Inuyasha’s daughter and Sesshomaru’s two daughter. I had a massive fictional character crush o Sesshomaru as a kid, and ironically the episode that came out last year that weekend featured a lot of him :rofl: Perfection. My ex used to watch AoT next to me, but he was already a few episodes in so I never got into it. My brother likes it as well.

Oh gotta say I’m also pro dark chocolate. And pure coconut water. My pcp had me drinking a bottle every day and eating a square to help after keto messed up my heart. But now I just do dark chocolate everything hehe.

I’m so glad you asked if Gigs was symptom spotting cuz I desperately wanted to know as well lol

Awww honestly aren’t they all a little clumsy at toddler age :rofl:

I do hope that thinks work out to go on a vacation soon! You more than earned it!

Did I miss it?! Does hubs want another?! Is this happening or just musing?!

Pretty don’t know that I’ve seen your progress pics side by side, huge kudos to you! Also always love your hair too hehe and how DS is in there. I think I have your personal but I’m honestly (and obviously) just on insta for the reels :rofl:

Gigs that’s fair. Do you think maybe you’re a bit scared to say you two really want a girl so you’re bracing for a fourth son? It would be frustrating to commit to the idea of a daughter and away and it not come to fruition. I don’t know how successful swaying is. When I had so much sex LOL. O-1, -2, -4, -6. Setsuna on O+1 I thought she’d be a boy going off that whole make sperm are faster. So who knows. In any case, I’m gonna send pink vibes to the universe for you in terms of two pink lines on the hpts next week and then pinky girl vibes.

Lol I actually don’t really know the history of Valentines. I just know I get dumped a lot right before V-Day or I’m single or my bfs suck :rofl:

I got increasingly annoyed. So I left him a 9m CTJ audio. I want an explanation but I barely slept last night. I was so stressed out. I listened to our audios repeatedly trying to find where wires got crossed and came to the conclusion he just dropped the ball on communication. I want an explanation but I’m not going to go mad without one. My tone wasn’t combative so I’m hoping I get one though. But I was up crying at nearly 4:30am so needless to say my instincts now say run. Knowing me, if he gives me some bullshit excuse and goes above and beyond to apologize id let it go this one time if it was a fluke. But yeah given we’ve never met, then I’ll just text to bounce.

But red flag on the play. I did check again to see if he was home and he’s turned off his location. So this is the second time I’ve expressed concern and asked for explanation and suddenly his location disappeared. Like coincidence? Or shady af. Granted, I shouldn’t be using it as a crutch to verify he is where he says he is. So. There’s that too red flag on myself LOL

Anyway it’s 6:05 and he hasn’t said anything. So idk. Usually he messages at like 5-6am even on weekends. But yeah he could be asleep. Or thinking omg this girl is PISSED run. Or thinking how best to respond without digging himself into a deeper hole than he’s already in. But our brunch plans that were cancelled were at 9, so if I don’t hear before 9 he’s out of the doghouse and onto the shit list

But at least dinner with the fam was nicest. First one since my mom moved to the new house. A was really upset that she wasn’t there so now to see how he reacts to her but new house.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fitting. On exactly one month, I can say my hpt is now 100% negative


----------



## gigglebox

Glad you had nice family time dobs! Hm yeah red flag and lol at “red flag on myself” hahhahah yeah maybe a little bit 

i forgot mention the symptom spotting. That’s a big fat no over here. Honestly I feel remarkably not pregnant at all. My telltale pregnancy symptom in the tww is a lack of appetite starting about 5-6dpo. None of that happening. Also I’ll spare y’all the details but I get some digestive issues and that hasn’t happened either. I’ll be pleasantly surprised at a bfp but not expecting it at all. Hopeful, but I’m not going to kid myself on my chances haha


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs sorry about the test, bittersweet I’m sure


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s fair. Keep level headed. Still resting tomorrow or think you’ll hold off a bit longer?

Honestly I could make a killing at a Stanford game passing out all my own red flags :rofl:

yeah definitely bittersweet. I feel really emotional pms-y, my back is killing me, and the cramps come and go. I miss her so much but I want to move forward for her and for A and for me


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby it seems we watched a lot of the same anime. I'm also a bit more mainstream. I used to watch Inuyasha but I had a hard time staying up and just kinda fell out. I did like it. I liked sesshoumaru better than inuyasha. I used to always have a thing for the perverted characters though LOL Miroku. Love Hina was probably my fav manga for quite some time. 

Glad I'm not the only one about chocolate everyday. I'm going to make some chcoclate covered strawberries later this week I think. I'm afraid that if I wait until the week of V day, I won't find any good strawberries. 

Thanks we should definitely be able to a vacation from a financial standpoint. The other part would be do we want to vacation with young kids and worry about toddler proofing. Honestly running after a toddler for all the time they are up is no fun. Eh, maybe we could have a big family vacation so we could get help with kids and we could get some alone time. Or we could have a grandparent watch E at our home while we take V and S somewhere? Could just save it back for a really nice Disney vacation later. Lots of options. I think at the least DH and I might try to sneak away for a couple nights. I would love a cabin in the mountains, hot tub, wine, and no responsibility for a few days/nights. I'd probably end up feeling guilty. 

No he isn't having 2nd thoughts now. Just after the gender ultrasound. When we were in the exam room waiting for the OB, he said he wasn't sure if he wanted to stop. He came to his senses 4 to 6 weeks later. The logistics of it all though, I really like out setup and am glad we are getting to the point of our lives where the kids are older so it's easier to do things. 

I find S to be the clumsiness since she's broken a bone and she also is the only one so far to just step down further into the pool and sink down. Thankfully I caught her quickly but yeah. She is the one I have to worry about keeping alive lol But in any case they are all clumsy though

Those are some definite red flags. If he normally has location on and then turns it off. Yeah, I would say steer clear. I mean I know that you shouldn't really be checking but at the same time what is he hiding? 

I am really glad you had a nice time with the family. 

It must be a bit bittersweet about the not being negative. I hope that your body can heal and that pain goes away when you exercise. 

Gigs, ah well sorry for lack of pregnancy symptoms. I am hoping DH is open to ttc or at least full NP 

AFM I am fixing a whole chicken in the instant pot and 1. it was still frozen 2. It was a bit too big. So being cautious. I didn't overfill the water so hoping for the best. Maybe as it thaw it'll scoot a bit further down into the pot. The first time I used a manual pressure cooker....oh lord it was a mess from hell but just glad I wasn't in the kitchen and lived alone. So far I has cooked a little over 20 minutes soooo.....maybe we are good. 

I lost a 1.5lb since my last weight in. Even though the scales haven't budged as much as I would expect. I know that I've had more results. I can lift heavier weights and just noticing the changes in how my body looks. I'm very bloated right now cause of damn PMS. I'm trying to approach my weight loss as a marathon and not a race. Focusing on getting myself stronger, building some muscles so the scales aren't always the best for progress. I need to take some measurements and track maybe monthly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha omg rip SO I just realized that I mentioned LA but this dude never specifically said LA to me so riiiiiiiiiiiip


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg lol Fluek right?! Even Brock from Pokémon haha. :rofl: yeah Inuyasha got confusing after a while haha luckily this sequel is much more straight forward and a lot less filler episodes in season 2/second half of season 1. You don’t need the background of the first series either to really enjoy it. If stands alone but obviously helps to have that nostalgic buy in 

good plan on the strawberries yummmmy do you go all out and decorate them or just dip? I’m just here dipping lol

lol ok I was so confused haha excited but confused :rofl:

oh no about the pool! And yeah definitely keeping you on your toes 

oooo hope the frozen chicken goes well! Idk how to cook so I’ll just cheer you on lol. Kudos on another pound down! And exactly so many other tangible measures of your progress in your strength and mood and overall health. So that’s really awesome!

yeah I know online it says if people haven’t opened the app in days then it will snooze them. But idk sounds SKETCH TO ME but part of me is like maybe he likes me so much he’s not on the app and he only opened it at baby momma’s to show her my profile or in ny to show... anyone LOL idk. SkEtChY. I know he’s hiding something and he wants to tell me in person. That’s clear. But also it’s been two weeks since we started talking so pony up the skeletons. Says the girl who has literally had a positive pregnancy test up until today..... so..... awkward turtle feel a little pot calling the kettle black


----------



## WinterBub

Wow, Pretty! Good for you. That's a pretty amazing achievement. What kind of intermittent fasting did you do? And I love the side by side pics where you've lost weight and little Matthew has grown in the meantime. ❤️ How much were you losing a week? I'm sure that losing some weight would help with any of my fertility issues (certainly can't hurt). I've yo-yoed around quite a lot this year because of the weeks of pregnancy/nausea eating and then the loss/recovery. I just did a BMI calculator thing- I am technically only 16lb above the upper limit of what's "healthy" for my height. So, hopefully that goal is not too far off, and Id ideally like to be 15lb under that. So :shrug:. I don't have an IG, but may come asking for that name if I ever set one up. Thank you!

And thank you for sharing your MMC timeline. I'm so glad that you got to have your Matthew after your loss, and now this little lady too ❤️. 

When does the letdown feeling happen, flueky? :-k if there's no leaking, and no pain then just seems like one of those things. You have had AF back after having your last, right? I didn't until I stopped BF completely. Just wondering if it Is some kind of hormone shift. :shrug:

I'm sorry about the negative hpt, Dobby. But I'm glad that your body is getting back to normal :hugs:bittersweet to close the chapter. It was 6ish weeks after my loss before I got AF. The bleeding dragged on and on, though :wacko:

Y'all have gotten into a weird place by the sounds of things, Dobby. I find the location turning off weird, but I also found it a bit OTT that you tracked him so :shrug::rofl: You're in a weird place because you've never actually met, but on the other hand have been doing coupley things like good morning and good night texts. :shrug: 

It does sound like you and your OH are more or less on the same page, giggle. SO, here's to hoping that it is meant to be. ❤️ No, I didn't have any trouble having my LO. We weren't even trying! And I remember asking my OB at my 6w appt if I needed to rush to have a other, and she was very much like "no, no, you have time". I had just turned 33 when he was born. She said that pregnancy was tougher the older you got, but overall my risks were low for a few years yet. Obviously, she didn't know any of this would happen, and statistically she is/was right. Does sting quite a bit to think about now, though. I wish we'd tried right after he turned 1. But who knows :shrug: could have had these same issues by then. He turned one right at the peak of covid hysteria, so we really didn't consider it then on those grounds at that point, anyway. All regrets I have plenty of time to muse over. :cry:

The history St. Valentine is awesome.... I just hate the forced fake romance. And dobby- I love that your mom sent you vday love! My MIL gave me a present on my first Mother's Day, which is up there for nicest things anyone has ever done for me. And I never commented, giggle- the conception glow you were talking about is pretty amazing. ❤️ 

AFM- feel totally over covid beyond a blocked nose. None of us ever got even a mild fever. If I hadn't tested, I would have written this off as a mild cold and never considered it could've been covid. It was basically 24hrs of aches, and now a blocked nose. LO was cranky with red cheeks for one day and now kind of snotty, that's it. OH has had it slightly worse- sore throat, hoarse voice, some aches... And so grumpy. :rofl: I know it is a big deal for some, and am glad we didn't get Alpha/Delta, but this has been a breeze. Hopefully the antibodies hold for a good while [-o&lt;.


----------



## WinterBub

Go on that trip, and don't feel guilty, flueky!! And lol at your "she's the one I have to worry about keeping alive". I was that child to my parents. I once rode my trike down a flight of stairs (how else was I going to get it down?) and almost drowned at a family friends' bbq (my brother was teasing me for wearing floaties- I was sure gonna show him!). I was always just really keen to be independent :shy:


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok ladies I sent my CTJ request at 8:30 last night and it’s 8:15am. In your opinions, how long is a reasonable amount to pony up an explanation? Cuz I’m about ready to unmatch him and give him a s* list nickname in my phone lol


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby nothing fancy, just dipped. I think most people that get all fancy drizzle white chocolate on them but I hate white chocolate. It tastes like pure sugar to me, bleh.

Yes sewing those tangible numbers I think will be helpful cause it can be disappointing not seeing the number go down on the scales. I think I will get measurements after I get AF so I don't get bloat interfering 

Thanks I enjoy cooking. I'm not a fancy chef but I think I'm a decent cook. DH and our family thinks so. Maybe not kids as much lol you know they'd rather eat plain noodles or peanut butter sandwiches. Thankfully no explosions lol. It's on a natural release of pressure so we should be safe. 

Winter I think we probably will. I'd really like to try a bit of a family vacation too. Going to wait until DHs appointment with the podiatrist Tuesday though. Lol about you being the daredevil, independent one. There a 2x in my life that I think if it hadn't been for my brother I would have died or been severely injured so I guess I was the accident prone one. I'm still clumsy.

Glad you all are much better! I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time ttc#2. I wish I could do something to help. 

The letdown feeling was just a random incident yesterday 1x. Just threw me off for sure. I got my 1st pp AF back in August. My cycles have been around 33days on average since returning. 

I'm waiting on E to poop so I can give baths. I am not wanting a poop in the tub incident like last weekend (she had already pooped that morning but had an early afternoon poo). I measured them all yesterday and E is the shortest at this age compared to her sister at 15 months. She has about 2 weeks until she's 15 months but still. I think E is going to be the "short" one but to be fair I think S and V will be giants lol. V is 45.5 in tall at 4.5 y.o. and S was 39in at nearly 3 y.o!!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby hmmm...... maybe 24 hours??? I'm not really sure but I also feel like if someone cares they make time, ya know?


----------



## DobbyForever

Also to be fair in this instance I checked his location because before he left he said he was coming back Friday. Then Friday he said the plane took off at like noon my time. But he never texted when he landed and I didn’t hear from him all day. My dad died on a business trip, so I checked to make sure his flight got in and was shocked it was in LA. I assumed layover or delayed from covid. But then I didn’t hear from him again when I woke up and he was like I’ll be back in the bay and I was like wait wtaf so I checked again and still LA. So yeah definitely OTT and one of my red flags for sure. I get really anxious when people travel. But when I checked he was in NY that was 100% to make sure he wasn’t lying about the business trip lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Jk I unmatched him and got a ten minute long message that idk how I feel about it 

ugggghhhhhhh I hate dating


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby :hugs: dating sucks. I wish there was some way to weed out the bad ones without any real effort, just press a button lol. I'm still hesitant with all the red flags you have gotten.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! White chocolate is nasty. Only good in a white chocolate macadamia nut pizookie mmmmmmm. The drizzle on a strawberry is okay as long as it's just a little it but I'd never opt to do it myself. Dark chocolate dip with a milk chocolate drizzle! or vice versa! Buahahaha Jk. Like I said. Too much work for me.

Good call on waiting for AF to be over for more accurate measurements. Definitely keep us updated and keep up the great work!

Yay! Lol! Glad it worked out. I bet you’re selling yourself short ;) I’ve seen your cheesecake! Hahaha. A is on pb&j number four this morning. He doesn’t eat the jelly, but he insists it be there. So I basically just keep adding a pb slice to the existing jelly LOL

How big of a vacation are you thinking? Fun little weekend trip or a full shabang somewhere?

Wow! Tall girls! Love it!

Winter I agree. I’m sure in the moment it was terrifying as the parents, but once you look back it really makes for adorable stories haha.

Re dating honestly it feels like I can get a good guy who doesn’t match my lifestyle or a good guy who just wants something casual. Where are the good guys, who are responsible adults, and want to get married and maybe pop out a kid or two with me. Preferably one lol.

So the recap of his long message. He started out by apologizing to my entire family. Which was fine but then he also said he’s most interested in how I perceive things because end of day right now my opinion is most important to him. He did apologize for that coming off a bit “flippant” and obviously now that he knows his actions bothered my family that it will not happen again. But he said this (unpredictable schedule/lack of communication while traveling) is an ongoing issue that he hears from everyone: family, friends, his baby momma (btw he refers to her as his daughter’s mother/mom, I’m just h a**hat calling her the baby momma). And he said that his job is intense and if the CEO says he needs to travel to meet with investors/brokers/whoever then he’s not in a position to say no. But also that he loves his job and this has been a dream of his and he is working on boundaries with work but ultimately this is his dream job. So the issue with Friday was he flew to LA to meet with an investor, who then insisted he stay Saturday to go golfing. Which he supposedly hates golfing but there are just still a lot of business deals that are hashed out on the green. Then he said he loves our audio messages, but there isn’t a transcript so when he misses something (I have mine to save automatically but his is still on default to delete after listening) he’s sorry. And maybe ongoing if we’re scheduling then that should be in text vs audio. Then he ran through the days that I said I was available. Said what his current availability is and that rather than him suggesting a time, I have free pick right now. I tell him what works best for my family and me and he will block it off in his calendar (used some latin phrase that sounded like holy because I heard sancti in there). Then he apologized again for tossing out Sunday afternoon before actually confirming that he was free, and shocker I was right the HMB situation is gonna run into the afternoon. I can’t remember if there was more to the apology/solution portion. I don’t want to listen to it again right now. Just that he said he’s sorry he caused any stress or anxiety on my part because he knows I don’t sleep well when I’m stressed, so he hoped I was able to sleep ok. And that I am obviously a very special and loving person who doesn’t deserve that. I did not sleep well. Ftr. I got like 3 hours of sleep combined. And he said he understands if I want to bail but he would like to continue moving forward if I want to.

I’m still processing and I’m exhausted so idk. Gonna run it by the peanut gallery. You all are part of that ;)
My kneejerk reaction is:
1. If this is an ongoing issue with literally EvErYoNe, then do better
2. My fam's opinion is my opinion so get used to kissing their a**es
3. If he truly means he will be less laissez-faire with our schedules and time, then fine. He seemed to understand that the bulk of my frustration was him tossing out a time then not following up. So he said either he will give me his schedule and I can have my first dibs on it OR if he proposes a time in the future he will keep it blocked off until we confirm one way or the other but no more tossing out times before he actually makes sure it's free first. ETA I didn’t tell him what I wanted a solution last night just that I was upset. And I was thinking all hours of twilight and dawn what I would want to change moving forward and that was exactly it. I would want him to only propose times that were free, treat tentative plans as blocked off times, and then honor any plans we make. So he does get big points in my book for proposing that and more.

BFF 1: says give him a month to follow through on bring better with communication then re-assess
BFF 2: said girl marry him rn
BFF 3: said take s* one day at a time. If I trust that it’s a sincere apology then trust it. But every guy she’s know that travels frequently for work is a cheater so she’s like be wary


----------



## DobbyForever

In other news... my discharge (not discharge exactly I was checking my bag for blood) is straight up yellow guys LOL. Like you know when you’re sick and your boogers are all yellow. Y’all... it looks like that....


----------



## gigglebox

Mmm fluek yup chocolate all day. If i can stop eating it for a few days the cravings stop but i always go back like a proper sugar addict.

yay, I’m not the only one who almost drowned myself in a pool! I was really young, taking swim lessons… I was sitting on the wall waiting for my turn and thought to myself, hey, this looks really easy. I bet I could do it no problem! And launched myself into the pool. The lifeguard didn’t see me and my mom was talking to another mom, but my brother was there and ran over to my mom. He said “mom mom!” And she shushed him (“Shh, mommy’s talking”)…then he says, “but Mom, gigs is drowning.” My mom looked up, saw me splashing around in the water, and ran and jumped in with her clothes on and saved me. I actually remember it quite well. I was sinking to the bottom, and when I hit i would push off the ground, propel myself to the surface, take a breath, and sink again. It was definitely above my head but only 4 ft deep or so.

dobs what did his message say?


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry dobs just saw you posted, will have to read and respond later


----------



## WinterBub

If you meet in person, and click and then all is drama-free, then great... I would just be weary at this point, because this is a lot of drama considering y'all haven't even met yet. I was team "give him a go", but the more drama that comes into it, the less appealing it all seems. Just my two cents! Always hard to judge from afar, though. 

Maybe you could do two small vacations, flueky? Do a weekend away with hubby and a few days at the beach or something with the girls? We spent 4/5 (I think) days at the beach last summer and that was more than enough with a kid. Had a great time, but any longer wouldn't have added anything. Could've cut a day off and still had a great time. Just depends how much travel would be involved to get there in the first place! VRBO listings often give a pretty good indication of how toddler friendly they are. 

I think I've basically convinced OH to come and speak to the fertility doctor. So, will call and make an appt for sometime in March, and that will give us some time to deal with this loss and regroup. I like the idea of it on some level, of course. But also need to actually find out how it all happens and what it would involve. In my mind it will totally work and solve all our problems, but also have to consider that there are no guarantees. I spent a while just now reading about the genetic screening that they can do, it's super interesting. If you're interested: 
Spectrum – Preimplantation Genetic Testing (PGT) | Natera


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry on my phone. Yeah, honestly I’m down to tread cautiously. If I told him everything about my life, my drama far outweighs his. But I’m surprised by my typically most young bestie really coming through with some wisdom. She said my scorn is disproportionate to what he did. And his apology far exceeds what he did and led to a resolution. And of course my parents are not thrilled because they want perfect but also they’re not exactly models of healthy relationships either. But ultimately he immediately plans to rectify his behavior in accordance to what I want after taking accountability and being honest that this is an area of growth for him. Then she reminded me to appreciate the back and forth for its healthiness. There is a lot of drama and baggage that actively comes to the table. But if we can continue to work through it in a healthy way then I’m ok with it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Okay home now. Gosh, that 49ers game was such a disappointment! WTH! I cannot believe how they played after their second touchdown. So freaking sloppy. UGH. Whatever.

Gigs that’s scary! Do you have any residual issues with water or no?

Winter I love that idea of two mini vacations for Flueky. I’m so glad that OH will go to the fertility doctor with you. That was a great plan to schedule it a little out to give yourself time to process and heal. That’s really interesting. I’ve heard of Natera in general, but I didn’t know that PGT was something they had now. If it’s done on embryos, I’m assuming this would be done in conjunction with IVF? I know you mentioned wanting genetic testing if you go the IVF route. 

AFM A has been a wreck. He hasn't napped all weekend. He's really struggling with this new reality. He understands that there's grandma's house and grandpa's house. But he doesn't understand/like they all the people he loves aren't in whatever house he's in. So he won't calm down enough to nap then turns into an exhausted terror. My mom is so much happier. She actually sat in the living room, tv off, and talked to me/A the whole time we were there. She even made dinner for A and went on a walk with us. She looks much more alert and the color is back in her face. She says she's texting her friends finally and she's actually going outside and enjoying the sunshine.

I will say seeing that house hurts. It's so perfect for A and me. I wish I could afford something like that for him and the dogs. For perspective, it's a 2 bed 2 bath with a detached garage. less than 1000 sq feet on a 6500 sqft lot. Without being updated on the MLS for the second bath remodel, it's priced at 2.65 million.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I would let your OB know about the discharge if you’ve never seen that before, just in case. 

Also, excuse me, a 1,000 square foot house is 2.65 million dollars?!?!?! My apartment is 800 square feet and it’s small af ($1,730 a month, all but electric included). 
In my state for just a little bit more (2.75 million) you can get this straight up mansion:


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like I may have but I don’t remember what it means. I emailed her and (poor lady) attached a photo. I did see online that sometimes yellow can precede a period so wishful thinking. 

technically it’s 944 :rofl: I wish I was kidding lol. I’m not. Stupid bay area is stupid. It’s not even in the hills or previous Palo Alto eye roll. Even my condo is 1200 sqft but ugh I want the yard. It has a nice size backyard then a huge side yard that my mom will build a dog run in and put in a play area. She also wants a swing set out front but idk I don’t like him playing out front even though it’s a cul-de-sac


----------



## WinterBub

Wow, Shae- that house is beautiful. Would love a house like that and land... But then half not, because I don't want to have to maintain all of that :rofl: Prices in CA are just absurd, though. Totally absurd. Is it just family that keeps you in your specific area, Dobby? 

I agree with your analysis, Dobby. I'm just saying there shouldn't be drama and falling out before you've even met. But hey, let's see how that first date goes :thumbup: I meant to ask- what app did you meet on? And how can you even see his location?! 

The genetic testing would be done with ivf. It's insane the things they can do... If I understand correctly: Basically, they take the egg and sperm, and create the embryo, and then they take a tiny sample from the part that would become the placenta (so as not to mess with what would become the baby). Then they can look at the genes and make sure it has the right number. Basically, it isnt helpful for everyone needing IVF, but is for couples with a known genetic issue they don't want to pass on or "older women with repeat pregnancy loss due to chromosomal abnormalities". So, sounds like it could work for me... OH feels more that IVF is for a couple who have no babies, and we should take our chips off the table. I agree in many ways, and am so, so grateful that we had our LO without any issues. I just find it really hard to close the baby chapter with death and loss and no baby. I'm kind of hoping that I can talk him into one try. If ie. all my eggs were abnormal or if it just didn't take, then so be it. I just wish none of this was happening at all. I wish I got to keep this baby instead :cry:

Sorry about the game, Dobby! There's always next year ;)


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hey ladies sorry I’ve disappeared I run my own event decor business and had a big wedding this weekend. 

I was due on yesterday and still nothing yet, I had so much to do for the wedding and juggling the kids it’s kept my mind occupied. Do I test today or wait until during the week?


----------



## Shezza84uk

I caved. I’m so bad at these tests what do you all think?


----------



## Flueky88

Spezza looks bfp to me


----------



## Shezza84uk

Flueky88 said:


> Spezza looks bfp to me

Ive had my friend analysing and she’s said the same, I think I’ll do a digital in a few days. I haven’t felt right recently but I thought I caught the kids bug.


----------



## gigglebox

Shezza!!!! how exciting! I definitely see a line there, albeit faint...so I'm voting early bfp :thumbup: did you only buy the one line test or did you get more? Are you testing again later/tomorrow? 

Dobs my brother who used to live outside of the bay area and work inside of the bay area regularly sends me listings for houses in the area. The last one had the description of "nice starter home..." for 1.75 mil!!!! I'm like who tf is buying that as a STARTER home!?! and it's like a single story row home with a tiny yard (i.e. neighbors attached on either side). Absolutely bonkers. Anyway your Mom's place sounds really nice. Have you considered moving back in with her? Or is that insanely unreasonable? It warms my heart that she seems to be in much better spirits at the new place! I'm sorry A is struggling with it but I'm sure he'll adjust in time. Hang in there! And hey you could 100% afford a super nice house! Just have to move away from that area, haha.. j/k I know you're a cali girl through and through  plus family makes it hard to move, doesn't it?!

To answer your question, no, no negative associations with water since "the incident". As a matter of fact I continued the lessons then went on to join the swim team lol.

Winter :Hugs: I wish you weren't going through it either. I am so, so sad for you. I've found with a somewhat receptive husband, we can convince them to go along with what our hearts really want, even if a bit reluctantly. I think giving it a try sounds fair. Have you looked into different fertility places yet? I think up north they have a fertility clinic that guarantees their results; i.e. you pay for your IUI or IVF and repeat until a pregnancy is confirmed. Maybe something like that is available? Although if your hubby is reluctant to try more than once....I don't know. That said I feel confident it would be successful for you since you said you fall pregnant pretty easily.

afm....haven't tested. I'm only mildly tempted but I truly just don't feel pregnant and doubt I'm that lucky. I may use a cheapie later but we'll see. I need to run some errands so don't know if I'll have time...and good grief my house needs a dang cleaning, like, baaaaad. But I did pick up some stuff from walmart today including (and against my better judgement) a huge pack of frer -- have you all seen these? New product, it's called first response "test and confirm" or something like that; it's 3 FR6DS and 5 dip strips. Not sure if they're the same sensitivity though....but it was $30.25 for the pack of 8; I don't think that really sounds like that great of a deal honestly. I didn't get to discover the price until I checked out, because it was new and on the very top shelf (as in I had to jump up repeatedly to get it) and not labeled...and then I was trying to be all discreet buying it, going to the self checkout, and the machine flagged the box; some older gent had to come and mess about with it and eventually I had to look up the price on my phone so he could punch it in. 

yadda yadda yadda I may end up returning them, I don't know. $30 seems steep.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh dear, Giggle. That is exactly the kind of thing that would happen to me. Try and be sneaky, only to have a whole spectacle instead :oops: I would keep it at this point. I bought a big bag of opk/hpt tests by clinical guard. The hpts were really accurate, just a bit fainter than First Response all the way through. Maybe order some cheapies and keep what you bought today until you get a bfp on a cheaper one first? 

Thank you for the commiserations. I had seen a fertility doctor after my second loss, as at that point I felt like I likey had something hormonal out of whack. Anyway, I really liked him but not the office so much as it felt very businessy. I looked up a second option today and called them, but no call back as per yet. We might just go talk to Dr #1. I've already met him and he saw all my blood tests etc, so he may be a better choice for a chat at this point. Also turns out that he has an expert at embryo genetic testing at his clinic. Last time I went there was a woman pregnant with twins graduating ❤️ I think we'll end up at one decent try at IVF and then leave it at that. Ideally, I get multiple embryos and a baby, but if it goes poorly, then accept it and make peace with the baby chapter ending. I'm so thankful to already have my LO. This would have been so much harder if we were trying for #1. The other day I was crying on the couch and he came and was like "it ok, mama" and gave me a hug. Evidentially the hug went on too long, because he then whispered quietly "I go play now, mama" :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

OMG hahahahah that is the cutest and most hilarious thing ever. I love this stage of life, when the little ones are figuring out language. They say the most hilarious things. My 4yo is in that stage and cracks me up regularly. Last year my hubby did some yard work out front, trimmed back our raspberry bushes, ect. 4yo walks outside and exclaims, “Woooow, what a twansformation!!!” I’m like you’re 4, how are you accurately using that word?! Lol


----------



## Shezza84uk

I’ve had to speed read go catch up on some of this thread, I’m finally home relaxing now. I actually got the test with one digital and one lined test, annoyingly the digital had an error so didn’t work and I haven’t gone to get another one.

Dobby, from what I’ve understood Pfizer seems to have more ill effects with cycles than the others, I’ve known others who’s had difficulties TTC and got pregnant after having AstraZeneca or Modena but heavy bleed after Pfizer. I’m not sure I’d be keen to have a second date, he’s using his daughter as an excuse plus as you’ve noted he may use you being a teacher with better hours to secure his 50:50 schedule.

Giggles you are correct my youngest is called Wynter(pronounced Winter, we call her Winnie) Wynter is my maiden name so we have her as her first name which my dad was really impressed with.

Winter I’m not overly versed on IVF but if you do speak to the consultant it would likely be best to check what they can determine before egg transfer here in the Uk it’s an additional test you can request called a preimplantation genetic testing.

I’ve got the worst headache since I’ve been back from the wedding this morning. I think I’ll be having an early night, I’m sorry I’ve missed anyone.


----------



## WinterBub

"what a transformation!" Lol. He must have heard that somewhere and banked it for future use :rofl: ! Toddlers are the best. Just the purest little people. 

Ohhhhh, I love the story behind Wynter. I also love the nickname Winnie ❤️ The family connection makes it that much more special. A friend of a friend has a Reilley. She was named for her great Grandpa (whose last name was O'Reilley) who was still alive when she was born. When they told him the name he burst into tears. Makes me all choked up to even think about it, and I wasn't there/don't even know the man!! 

I'm terrible at reading tests, but have everything crossed for you xx and yes, that sounds like the testing I'd be looking at. Kind of seems like one of those things that is still expensive now cry:) but might become standard for IVF at some point. Apparently you can have embryos that look perfect but have a genetic problem (so then turns into a miscarriage). If you're doing IVF, why wouldn't you try and find that out beforehand? Seems like i am a good candidate for it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry busy busy at work.

just popping in to say that I TOTES MY GOATS see that vfl. Try a cb early or frer! They should give you a better line. Excited for your next test.

did you drink at the wedding? I notice if I drink the night or two before a bfp, even just 1-2 drinks, I get a raging headache. It’s like I’m hungover but obviously not


----------



## gigglebox

Ok ladies, for your viewing and analyzing pleasure. Wally cheapie (first signal), about 5-6mm in different light


----------



## WinterBub

I don't see anything... Do you see anything in real life?


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae omg 60 acres. I like can’t even picture what that is lol. I’m with Winter. I love it! But it would need to come with a full time staff to maintain everything hehe.

Winter it is partially the area. I’m in the Silicon Valley, and that particular city has next to no crime, the schools are amazing, and it’s a small town situation. It’s definitely the price of the land not the houses. But it’s nestled right there near Google, Apple, Amazon… tons of tech companies around.

The app was Bumble. All these apps constantly track you so you can match with people based off your location. He hasn’t mentioned me unmatching me, so I think we’re good. It’s good for me though, I shouldn’t be looking at it as a crutch.

That is really incredible about how the testing is done. Science has really come so far! I do hear you though. Sending big hugs. Have you ever heard of the pain button in a box metaphor? Really helped me handle some of my grief with my other angels. Someone on this site told me about it. I do agree with Gigs. As hard as it is, you have fallen pregnant and carried several weeks. So with that genetic screening, I really do believe you’ll get your rainbow. But it is tough to decide which path to take. No right answer except to go with what feels right to you.

I’m just mad cuz I don’t like the Bengals or Rams. So boo.

Your son is sooooo cute!!! Love those little toddler moments haha.

Sheeza, will you test again before the digital? Wait Gigs beat me to asking haha. NOOOO about the digital!!!! I love that connection to your Maiden name!

Gigs right?! So ridiculous. I would but I wouldn’t because I like to DTD too much to live with my mom :rofl: And even if I was up for it, we wouldn’t fit in that house without a 3rd bedroom and there’s space on the lot to add one but it’d raise the property taxes a ton. She’s living with my older brother anyway so she could rent out both sides of the duplex for extra income. Yeah I’m too stubborn to move. It’s my job and my family. If my mom had moved to San Diego, I would have moved. If she moved somewhere cheaper, I’d move. 

$30 for 8 I guess makes sense. They must know that women are out here serial testing because the cb early have 5 packs as well.

Your son’s moment is so cute, too!!!!

I also am not seeing it yet. You’re only 7dpo, right?

AFM omg I got my protein shake and I’m so jacked up LOL. I just noticed that the servings are 16, so it actually ends up being the same price as the other but it’s Amazon and gets here faster. So I may stick to it just for that.

Re OA. We had a really good CTJ conversation. He was really open and honest with me, but also he’s really applying things already. Like I explained that I can’t schedule via drawn out text, I like to do it via phone call. So he asked what my schedule was like for phone calls, and he called me in between meetings to set up a date this weekend. He clarified some stuff and I realize that I need to stop assuming stupid s* LOL and he’s actually taking the daughter without the mom and what happened last weekend was basically he thought he was going to take her for the usual few hours but the mom put her foot down and basically was like f* you, I haven’t had a break in a week and I’m exhausted and I want to go on a date, you take her all day. And this weekend she’s doing the same. He has her Friday night, all day Sat, and Sun morn. So she is definitely dating, which makes me feel better :rofl: They have tried having her sleepover at his place, but she gets really emotional. But she has been to his apartment for extended periods and they’re trying to get her used to it enough to do every other weekend. But it’s partly that his daughter isn’t comfortable yet and partly that his work schedule can be unpredictable with the travel. So I need to stop projecting my trauma/ my friends' trauma on him and inferring things that aren't true lol. But he called me today to set up the date between meetings and then he promised to call me again tomorrow. He did say he does have a therapist and his communication is something that they work on.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol dobs how did you get that twisted? Lmao!! He doesn’t sound nearly as bad now lol. Have you considered meeting for a play date somewhere public? Or is that too weird since you haven’t met one on one? I actually consider the therapist thing a good thing. Plus in my book.

what is the pain button thing?

re: tests i was going cross-eyed staring the thing down but definitely negative in person. Avery faint evap now hours laterbut we all know that means squat. Yes I’m only 7dpo. Pullin’ out the big guns tomorrow! Will probably test when the kiddos nap.


----------



## DobbyForever

It’s a bit long but I feel like this video explains it best. TLDW imagine you have a box that contains all of your life experiences. In that box, is a pain button. Grief is a ball, and at first that ball takes up most of the box and often hits the pain button. But as time passes, your box gets bigger and more full of memories. The ball of grief stays the same size and doesn’t go away. Only now, it hits the pain button less often. It’s more poetic than I’m summarizing lol. Basically grief doesn’t ever get smaller or go away. We just cushion is by continuing to live life and having more experiences. But any bump can cause that grief ball to hit that button again.

Definitely excited for the big guns! FXed!

So. Damage attracts damage. I jump to worst case scenario, but because my friends and family are overprotective and also been through a lot of trauma they feed my insecurities rather than knocking me back to reality. He wants to talk about things in person, so he holds back a lot. And then my overactive imagination goes to town. It’s hard for me because in the past I’ve gone worst case scenario, been convinced by my ex’s worst case scenario wasn’t real, then it was true. I’m constantly assuming the wrong thing with this guy. My disorganized attachment style just is looking for the flaw or shoe to drop.

I love that he’s in therapy. I need therapy. Everyone needs therapy. I love that he told me he’s in therapy.


----------



## Shezza84uk

Thank you Winter, we’ve given all our children an element of family, Winnie looks like my husband but has my name maiden name as her first name and my middle name, the other have either grandparents first name as their middle names and my husband middle name. 

Dobby sometimes the worst case scenario isn’t necessarily the wrong thought process, I believe our intuition cautious us and prepare us for what may happen. My intuition is always on point and my only fails are the ones I’ve dismissed. 

The women in my family are mostly single or never married so I’ve learnt a lot from them mainly my Nan. I’ve been taught so many life lessons from them some thing you don’t want to hear but they mean well so it’s good that they’ve protected you and had your best interest at heart. Sometimes it may seem over the top but the intent is from a good place. 

I was working thankfully but I’m also teetotal, I have awful migraines usually but I haven’t had one in a while. I was able to sleep it off because I thought from being sleep deprived being may have been the cause. 

Thank you for looking at my test, I’m awful with lines. I’ve done the digital and it’s a BFP, I’m so happy but so terrified of having another loss.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhhhh congratulations!!!!!! Also I miss the weeks tests. That’s so awesome. Hopefully all goes well.

Not gonna lie, dunno what a teetotal is hehe

Omg you are going to make me cry talking about your family! I love that there’s parts of both of you in them. Like I said, I’m a huge sucker for name meanings. A’s middle name is my dad’s (he passed away when I was 4). And part of my DVRO was to change his last name to a hyphen with my last name first. So now he has my dad’s name first and last together in the middle. Really glad I put my foot down on that. My Grandpa calls him “Little Darwin”. I feel for them. I miss my dad and, let’s be honest, he was their favorite kid :rofl:

They mean well, but I’m definitely trying to break a cycle. We’re the same. My uncles and aunts are married, but they are unhealthy. When it comes to us cousins. Lots of cheating, multiple marriages, unhealthy marriages, trapping guys with pregnancies, abuse (of all varieties).... like when he was mia Saturday because he was golfing with the client, everyone jumped to “he’s sleeping with a woman in LA”. And if he was any of my exes, that’s be true. My gut trusts him. But my gut is scared. But omg whether it works with him or not, I love this feeling that I can finally say how I feel and be heard. Bar raised.


----------



## gigglebox

haha well confession to you Dobs, I rarely know what your abbreviations/acronyms mean :blush: DVRO, TLDW, CTJ, etc....I'm a bad millenial (which, btw, I don't really relate to at all-- I much prefer "oregon trail generation" dubbed by someone on reddit I think, haha). 

SHEZZA!!! Woohoooooo!!! I know it's so easy to be nervous, but just try to enjoy the life inside you! That's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you! When do you plan to tell the kids?


----------



## gigglebox

ugh I just don't know if I should waste a test today. I really truly do not feel pregnant and don't want to waste a test but also do enjoy the thrill of peeing on one. What is with us ladies, us POAS addicts....? peeing on a stick is FUN? a THRILL? So weird. But yes, yes it is. I fully expect to see nothing but the antibody strip though.


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: lol no Gigs it’s the teacher in me. We use acronyms for everything.
CTJ - come to Jesus. I think I got that acronym from ... omg I just had her name in my head and I forgot. She was in the thread with us. Did we just call her J?
TLDW - too long didn’t watch, this is a millennial thing but usually TLDR for read
DVRO - that’s a court acronym. Domestic Violence Restraining Order

I loved Oregon Trail!!!! The second version. The newest smartphone one is like too easy to hunt lol


----------



## DobbyForever

I’d say skip today but I wouldn’t skip today :rofl: I’ve gotten bfps at 8dpo but not as common for me as 9. I feel like with at least one pregnancy I didn’t feel pregnant. I know my early ones I didn’t even think to test until I was late for my period. So my official vote is skip today test tomorrow, but my unofficial vote is meh every test is less than a cup of coffee at Starbucks so next time you want Starbucks just brew coffee at home :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

LMAO Your coffee analogy is sound!!! Test I shall! LOL -- that is, if I can get away with it. I have to do it when the kids nap, and if hubs comes home for lunch at the same time, it ain't happening. I'll have to go take the outside to run out some energy in hopes of an early nap....then maybe, just maybe...
I was looking back on my tests....DS1 I had a super duper vvvf line at 10dpo, but that was, what, 10.5 years ago? Back when I assume the tests weren't as sensitive. M/C was at 9dpo I think. DS2 was a blazing (ok it was faint but really obvious) positive at 8dpo, blazing by 9. DS was first positive at 9dpo, and it was faint. All were on frer. Actually I think I got my first super faint line on a first signal 9dpo w/ DS3 and used the frer to confirm.

All that to say...I think I may use FRER today, cheapie tomorrow, and FRER the day after (8, 9, 10dpo). A blank and 10dpo will pretty much confirm it for me one way or the other, and I'll still have a boat load of tests to play with next month if we do commit to TTC.

wait, wait, wait....oregon trail...APP??? NO child I am referring to the OG game from my youth lmao!!! I didn't know you could play on the phone! Confession, I have ZERO game apps. I've never even played a cell phone game, except for snake on the Nokia brick (my first cell phone).

And yes, J! (JLM I think, and some numbers). I wonder how she's getting along? Ahhh J, the originator of such gems as "CTJ", "pickle jar", and "malteaser" hahahhahah

OK so on a totally unrelated note... I get to pick up our raw milk today!! I'm, like, ridiculously excited to try it. I'm hoping it will be more filling for ds3 as he sleeps like crap still, and does still drink milk at night (don't judge me too harshly). My hope is it satiates him better and he sleeps longer. Right now he's still up 2-3 times a night!!! I'm honestly just used to it. It's part of why I was like, heck, might as well TTC because I'm adjusted to no sleep hahahah (JK, what I'm dealing with doesn't compare to midnight wide awake babies who want to eat from your boob)


----------



## Shezza84uk

Thank you ladies, ideally I’m hoping to wait until we’ve got to 12 weeks. They’ve all asked for another baby so I need to make it super special, I’m a bag of nerves

@DobbyForever Teetotal means I don’t drink or smoke, never have. I feel I’ve missed out on life somewhere but the main reason is I can’t cope with the smell of alcohol so have never tried it and I guess the same for cigarettes etc. 

Your family sounds like mine, have you met them? Lol @gigglebox how many dpo are you? I thought I would waste a test too and I think the bfn made me stress so I tried to resist.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm 8dpo today, so still a little early. I expect nothing, so I won't be disappointed when I see it haha. But with, what....let me count...12 tests under the sink, I think I can spare one or two 

I did used to drink/smoke but I have been "straight edge" (doing nothing) for years. Honestly, you really, really aren't missing out. I supposed I had fun here and there but all it did was set me up for bad decisions and then feeling miserable the next day. Maybe people would disagree with me but that's my experience.


----------



## Shezza84uk

gigglebox said:


> I'm 8dpo today, so still a little early. I expect nothing, so I won't be disappointed when I see it haha. But with, what....let me count...12 tests under the sink, I think I can spare one or two :p
> 
> I did used to drink/smoke but I have been "straight edge" (doing nothing) for years. Honestly, you really, really aren't missing out. I supposed I had fun here and there but all it did was set me up for bad decisions and then feeling miserable the next day. Maybe people would disagree with me but that's my experience.


Maybe a test a day isn’t so bad, I’m just but good at the whole lead up to testing thing lol. 
I’ve always been the sober one at the party’s but I’m not sure a banging head and being sick is a great feeling after a night out. 

I tend to be the safe person when out with friends which in ok with providing I’m not left to clean clean the sick up lol


----------



## WinterBub

Congratulations, shezza!!!! :dance: when will your due date be? Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9m ❤️

Good luck testing, giggle! 

Thank you for the grief button, Dobby. That's actually a really helpful way to think about it :hugs:i think I'm fixated on the whole IVF idea because that would be a "happy ending". Right now all of this has been for nothing, but if we end up with a baby it's kind of the story of how we got there. Aka having a baby would fill up the experience box and make the button a little less prone to being hit :cry:

I'm more or less teetotal now, too. I did drink in my teens and early 20s (quite a lot)... But it got old, and like you say, giggle- I'd have fun and then wake up feeling sick and awful and vaguely guilty and embarrassed about the night before. I never did anything truly terrible or regrettable- just acted like an idiot etc :oops: Really not worth it! I do have a single glass of prosecco on special occasions and do genuinely enjoy that. 

Dobby, I'm glad everything seems to be working out with your man! ❤️ Have you set up a date?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby bahaha love the Starbucks analogy. We have a local coffee place that totally blows Starbucks out of the water for me. I try to only go once a week. We went 3x last week LOL but Friday was their 12 year anniversary of opening.

I sometimes don't know what your abbreviations are but can usually decipher their intent. Now, CTJ....I knew that one lol 

Gigs, I think your testing strategy is sound. Also, I wonder if the dip tests are highly sensitive like a normal frer? If so....I would say $30 is worth it. If not, I'd say too much. 

Winter :hugs: 

Spezza congrats on the + digital! Always nice to see it in writing. 


Teetotal. I have never heard that term. Not quite a teetotal. I like an occasional glass of wine or a margarita. I don't party though. So I drink maybe 1xmonth? I only tried cigarettes a few times, nasty tasting to me. I don't do any illegal substances for my health and to protect my job, family, etc. 

AFM sorry been busy with work. Reading along but not been able to comment much.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh I’m so upset with myself. Not because I tested but because it’s negative (as expected) yet I’m bummed out! I thought I’d be unfazed! Well silver lining this kind of confirms I want that second pink line, doesn’t it? Like I’m not relived or indifferent at all. If I’m being honest, I’m sad.

still only 8dpo, so yeah there’s time…we’ll see.


----------



## Shezza84uk

gigglebox said:


> Ugh I’m so upset with myself. Not because I tested but because it’s negative (as expected) yet I’m bummed out! I thought I’d be unfazed! Well silver lining this kind of confirms I want that second pink line, doesn’t it? Like I’m not relived or indifferent at all. If I’m being honest, I’m sad.
> 
> still only 8dpo, so yeah there’s time…we’ll see.
> 
> View attachment 1105890


You definitely have time, I have a theory which I think is not too far fetched. Early BFP like 8dpo onwards are girls and later BFP at 12Dpo or later are boys. I suppose earlier can also be twins as well although with my twins I had no symptoms and didn’t take notice except that I was late by a day. 

Thank you @WinterBub due date is 9th October so there goes my birthday lol, I may actually get excited for October this year now although I’d likely have a csection so would be earlier. 

@DobbyForever my husband is a huge Starbucks fan, so much that he worked there lol 

@Flueky88 thank you, I prefer digital I’ve only just learnt they are not as sensitive as the others and they don’t sell First response digital in the UK.


----------



## gigglebox

hmm does that theory hold true for your Shezza? I have a 8, 9, and 10 dpo bfp boys lol. Maybe it's the opposite here haha.

So are you the type to keep testing or the one and done type?


----------



## Shezza84uk

gigglebox said:


> hmm does that theory hold true for your Shezza? I have a 8, 9, and 10 dpo bfp boys lol. Maybe it's the opposite here haha.
> 
> So are you the type to keep testing or the one and done type?

I had early BFP’s with my singletons girls my son which was my 2nd pregnancy was the most difficult pregnancy ever, I got my BFP with him at almost 5 weeks and bled him from 6 weeks to 27 weeks. 

I think I’ll do another test to see it changes to 3+, I’m more obsessive with private scans


----------



## gigglebox

And against my better judgment…another pee stick :blush: listen y’all I told you I’m a proper addict!!

So this time I’m seeing the slightest, faintest, whisper line. Not enough to convince me of anything but enough to keep the hope alive! No more testing today.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek after reading about them, I don't think the frer strip tests are as sensitive. I suppose the idea is to take the first 3, then use the strips for comparison. If I ever get a real line I'll test it out and we'll all know for suresies :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs haha yeah I remember playing Oregon Trail on the so cool brand new colorful iMacs at school. Living my best life. Naming the people after kids you didn’t like and setting them to meager rations… LOL wasn’t my idea! But I definitely did it. They have an app yeah it’s whatever. Cute but yeah hunting made the game for me because it was so bloody hard! And the animals were never guaranteed to be there when you tried.

Hahah yeah I’m clearly a poas. I’ll do anything to justify. I’ll use one frer a day 7-13dpo. But I will use a wondfro at least 2x after that LOL I mean the 50/25 combo is basically the same price as just the opks. So :)

I also feel like what we early poas people consider an obvious positive others call vfls LOL is that just me?!

DS was my earliest positive when tracking. 8dpo. Twins and Setsuna were 9dpo. My first pregnancy I tested positive at CD 32, but that was because I realized I didn’t bleed my entire sugar pill week. Assuming I logged all my sex that month, CD 13 and 14 was the deed that did it, which matches up with measuring about 10w. Cyst pregnancy I tested positive CD 32, deed that did it was Cd 19 and CD 20. But again I only tested when my period no showed. Plan B pregnancy is a toughie. I tested positive CD 24 (after negative CD 21). Broken condom sex was CD 15 into 16 just past midnight and O pains hit CD 16 around brunch. But like 4/6 pregnancies I noted implantation cramping two days before my tests. Idk why but I just tend to implant on the earlier side.

Right?! I wonder how JLM is doing a lot. I actually used Malteser just the other day because A left one for his daycare HAHAHA I was like wait I have the perfect word for this! 

Did you end up getting the milk? Did you try it yet? Are you going to use it exclusively for DS? I’m so sorry he’s still waking up so much at night. 

:hugs: re the bfn this morning. I know we tell ourselves that we won’t get upset, but it’s hard not to when you have that maternal drive. Side note, is that a texture/glitter on your nails? I see what you mean on the second wally, but I also get that the antibody strip can be a pain in the booty. FXed for tomorrow’s tests!

Sheeza awww that’s so sweet that they’re asking for a sibling! There’s so much love in that photo that you posted. I can’t wait to hear how you announce and what their reactions are.

Haha thanks for explaining. I was thinking maybe that’s what you meant, but I wanted to know for sure. You’re not missing out LOL it ain’t that great :rofl:

Sorry if you mentioned it, but do you anticipate needing a scheduled section?

Haha that’s awesome! I was a Starbucks employee in middle school for Halloween! It was a pain to get the aprons, dunno how my friend’s mom got a hold of them. I know the first few stores said absolutely not.

We love scans! If you do get any and feel inclined to share, please do!

Winter glad it was helpful! You never know haha. It could be like life changing or wtf stfu Dobby :rofl: There’s nothing wrong with seeing IVF as the happy ending or as much needed hope. I do hope that you get your rainbow whether it happens naturally or via ivf.

Flueky local is the way to go! We have a few but I haven’t really explored much. It’s so hard when Starbucks is everywhere haha. And hey 1x, 3x. You’re supporting small business. No such thing as too many times a week. Plus. Coffee lol. Helping moms get through the day every day

Hahaha I’ll try to avoid my abbreviations :rofl:

AFM not much going on. Lost about 4 lbs of bloat so it looks like getting back on track/losing the hormones is helping. Starting to see the thighs start to tone back up a little. Work is good. Preps are consistent, kids are mostly back. This protein shake has done wonders for my energy and mood. A has been good about asking to practice his letters at home, so hoping to start doing a bit of that each day. OA was supposed to call but then he texted me to say he got caught up in a meeting. Bummer but I was glad he learned he needs to communicate why cancellations are happening, so I can live with it. I managed to get the playroom tidied up and a load of laundry. So overall no complaints.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh shiznaz I forgot my bro supposedly broke up with the gf!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

ok just have to write this down before I forget -- DS2, the 4yo, was just caught trying to hide behind the bathroom door (avoiding bedtime). I looked at him and said, "what are you doing???" He just stares up at me with the widest eyes, biting both his upper and lower lips at the same time, with this little grin beneath it, and doesn't talk. He's just staring at me. I have this problem when the kids make stupid faces at me, I break -- if I'm trying to be stern, I break and just crack up, which is what just happened. I just ushered him to his room, hopefully he stays there, lol. 
ALSO, today i was holding ds3 and singing him the ABC's (his current favorite song). Ds2 yells from across the room, "OK!!! Now let's sing THE LOWERCASE ABC SONG!!!" I just laughed so hard, like wtf is that, please sing it to me hahahhaha. He just sang the regular ABC's in a funny voice lol. This kid is such a ham.

Dobs, yes, I have glittery nails. Gotta keep them somewhat in order for my live shows; ugly hands don't sell jewelry ;P 

The milk tastes like milk. I was hoping it'd be a little heavier/creamier, but nope. We'll see how it goes over tonight....he drank it no problem, now to see if it keeps him fuller longer....fx! Also it's for anyone who wants it. I've actually found for a couple weeks I've been wanting it more. It started when I was reading up on calcium to sway for a girl :blush: had me a couple glasses during Ov time and have continued with it.

Yay for being productive!! That's so sweet A wants to practice letters. DS2 screams when I suggest it, haha. Definitely my outdoorsy kid and not my bookwork kid. How is your pelvic area feeling now? Have you tried to work out again? Also did you set up an official date with OA?


----------



## gigglebox

hold up WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT??? How is he feeling about the break up??? How did it go?


Oh and Shezza if I didn't say, I absolutely love your family photo. It actually makes me want that. I want the big fam.


----------



## DobbyForever

Right?! Well I saw him Sunday and he had gone to church with her and she was playing with A for about hour. And they just came back from Disneyland for their anniversary. So I was like ok they’re gonna work it out. But I was watching survivor with him and I was like look I don’t ask cuz when I’m sad I want people to leave me alone and I’ll come to you, but I’m thinking of you. And he’s like yeah I’m gonna break up with her today. And I’m like say what?!?! My mom was like he’s bluffing no way. But he did. He only told my mom and he told her he refuses to answer questions/discuss it. 

omg the lowercase alphabet :rofl: and omg yes!! A does cute faces to get out of trouble. My fifth graders do it, too :rofl:

ugly hands don’t sell jewelry :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: thinking of the hand model in zoo lander and the hand twin in friends now haha. They are pretty!

Ooo fxed he stays full and you get a good night’s sleep! Interesting that the taste and texture isn’t much different. And about the calcium sway. Is there like a scientific theory behind it? 

A will scream but does what I say lol. But he does actually enjoying his numbers and letters. Drawing them not so much but saying them is something he knows he’s good so he enjoys that.

I’m having some incontinence issues LOL but otherwise ok. Cramping totally gone. Opks are so light. I haven’t temped in days. Haven’t tried the leg lifts again either. It’s just pain so I’m trying to listen to my body and let it rest. I’m spinning tonight so I’ll try tomorrow. 

We have a date on Sunday for dinner. He left me an audio when he got off his call. He sounded so drained and sad. He was referencing a few things I said in my CTJ audios in a cute lighthearted way, which I appreciated because I mentioned feeling unheard. Dude is really trying hard. I like it. I joked that he better not bail last night, and he said today that he will be there come hell or high water (because I told him I grew up in a family that took promises seriously so if we promised to be somewhere then we showed up come hell or high water). I’m curious to see where he takes me. We’re eating in my parents’ hometown, which is overpriced in general. So I’m wondering what vibe he’s going to go for. And then he apologized that between A’s speech and his business dinner tomorrow that we can’t talk/go out tom.


----------



## Shezza84uk

@gigglebox thank you, I love having a big family, your son sounds so cute, we have been doing the A is for apple and all the kids join in and sing A, A apple Winnie find it so hilarious. I’m just happy to be getting past the baby shark stage!

Winnie is so much like me I’m the mum with over 10k songs on Apple Music. We have the family share Apple Music so she’s downloaded the songs she likes, our road trips have all manner of kids songs and we all have a good sing song and Mexican wave, we currently listen to Gabby doll house and Vivo soundtrack.

I really hope we get to stage I can share it with them, I’m just so happy I didn’t the last time because they are so intuitive and would be distraught.

@DobbyForever he sounds very keen, I hope you’re date goes well on Sunday. My husband collects the Starbucks cups from each country, I’m hoping to visit America for Christmas to see my dad. He lives in Connecticut and my brother lives in New York, I haven’t seen my brother since he was 2 and he’s now 25 so it would be good to see him and get to know them personally because we communicate online often, I also have 2 sisters i haven’t met, the older sister is 21 and calls me often and the youngest is only 5 but face times me daily.

I've had 3 csections so this is definitely going to be elective. 

I’m currently awake because I’ve felt so nauseous daily, I thought I had the sickness bug the kids had but now I know it’s pregnancy it’s so new to me. I’ve never had any symptoms with any of the other pregnancy but this time my breast is sore and I the nausea is unreal. So I’m up drinking sugar free 7 up which seems to make me feel better.


----------



## gigglebox

So after much debate on which test to take, I opted for a frer because I didn't want it to be the afternnoon and then get to thinking how maybe the cheapie test this morning wasn't sensitive enough and bring out the frer at that time. Basically this was to shut up my brain. As you can see, totally negative. Not even a fake me out line. I know it's "only" 9dpo but since I've gotten a positive by now with the last three pregnancies, I'm calling myself out for this month. AF is due Sunday so we'll see. I may test Friday with a cheapie but I don't know. I think I'm done for now.

I will however be trying to talk hubby into a real try next month, and then I don't know. Then I fee like it's getting to be too late for babies. But he's not said no when I bring it up....actually this morning he was admiring the kids playing together and told me "Thank you for our boys." I said, "you're welcome! Let's make one more." And he just stared at me with *the face*. And I said, "hey if we get pregnant next month, it'd be a lovely November baby!" and he just responds, "You're a wild woman." :haha: So far I've gotten that response and, "Your Mom would have a heart attack" lmao



Shezza that's so cute, all the family fun you guys have. I'll be honest I don't know any of those songs. We aren't a very musically inclined family. We listen to the radio but just for short bits of time in the car, and it's usually a Christian station, and even then I couldn't tell you one Christian singer. I used to be SOOO into music in my youth. Actually the shared love of Nine Inch Nails is what brought hubby and I together :haha: but I don't know what happened, we just don't get into it anymore.

Wow, what a big family! How is it that you are distant from your siblings and y'all are so spread out? Also I don't think you said but what was your family's reaction to you getting married so quickly?

Dobs that must kill you to not know how things went down with your bro lol, at least I'd be dying to know....I mean I am actually quite curious lol

Ok yay I'll be looking forward to your date recap!

And the milk made no difference. Maybe I need to start slipping some heavy cream into it lmao


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry about the bfn. I think giving it a few more days and using a cheapie is a great plan. As is talking to him. I’m with you lol. It’s not a no so fxed. My mom does that all the time. Doesn’t say yes but doesn’t say no then is confused when you don’t plan for the yes because “I didn’t say no” lol

Lol I literally don’t care :rofl: I’m just happy he did it. What kills me is knowing he’s not talking to anybody about his feelings. This is the one who was anorexic during the pandemic, so I don’t like him harboring things alone. My mom thinks she’ll nag him into getting back together. It worked once when they were 16. But idk. I doubt it.

Yeah we’ll see how it goes.

Sorry that the milk didn’t help :(. Wish I had any suggestions.

Sheeza LOL I’m hella still living in my 90s pop so I didn’t recognize them either. Except baby shark :rofl: Love the big fam! Thai people usually have big ones. My grandparents were one of ten each. But yeah I don’t have the management skills to have that many kids.

I also would love to hear the family background. No pressure. I love those Starbucks cups though! They’re so cute. Especially the city cups for those bigger cities. I love our CA cup.

Ah gotcha yeah csection. Hopefully you can get a few days between birthdays.

Sorry you’re not feeling great. Double edged sword. Hopefully the nausea eases up and you can get some sleep


----------



## Shezza84uk

@gigglebox Sorry about the bfn still early days, the songs she listen to are super simple songs or cocomelon they are great for children it’s all phonics, maths, shapes and colour related.

@DobbyForever we have the CA cup, we wanted to visit Disneyland we go to Paris often but may visit Floria at some point, my great grandmother had 17 children; I don’t think I’d ever go that far lol.

My family are definitely spread out quite a bit, my parent are Jamaicans and I was born there my mom and dad separated when I was 7, mum moved to UK and my dad moved to the US. Dad had 3 more children and my mom had 2 more girls, I’ve lived in the UK from age 15 so most of my life really.

I hope your brother realises he’s not alone.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I keep forgetting, evidently calcium and magnesium are supposed to increase you ph which is more friendly to X sperm..? something like that. Maybe I have it backwards lol. Whatever the case, we're definitely crushing this milk, already gone through a half gallon and we just picked it up yesterday afternoon.

That must be kind of cool to have family in different countries so you have a place to stay and a reason to go. That said it also must be tough not getting to see the often -- I guess one of the real perks of today's technology, we can physically see and converse with people long distance so much easier now. I really need to implement that more with my brother and his family; we saw him at Christmas for the first time in nearly 2 years. Too long! But my family is not nearly as large. I just have him and and estranged brother. I do have a good relationship with my mom. My Dad died two years ago. And honestly we've really not seen or talked to my extended relatives for some time. I saw a few at my Dad's service but that was about it. The people I see most often are my inlaws, who I love. All the more motivation to have a larger immediate family ^_^

shezza where is your favorite place to live?


----------



## Shezza84uk

It has its perks having family located globally, unfortunately covid caused a bit of a divide because I haven’t seen my extended family in a while.
My favourite place is the UK, but I do love travelling. My favourite travel location is France and Greece, I would love to go to the Maldives and maybe Hawaii. The plan is to be parents now and once the kids are older we will go off and do all the fun child free things.

Also I forgot to respond regarding getting married quickly, my mum panicked lol. She then met my husband and she then realised why, he’s such gentleman the type that still holds my hands when he’s driving and never missed the opportunity to open the door for me.

We haven’t grown tired of each other and to be honest I wouldn’t be with anyone else, he was definitely worth waiting for.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pray for me. I just wiped and I’ve got brown discharge. It’s not quite spotting but golly I’d love to get my period now then be gone by Sunday lol


----------



## Shezza84uk

DobbyForever said:


> Pray for me. I just wiped and I’ve got brown discharge. It’s not quite spotting but golly I’d love to get my period now then be gone by Sunday lol

I hope it stops before Sunday


----------



## DobbyForever

<3 ty honestly it can last a week haha. I just want my period and to regulate. I am considering bcp again though just dunno


----------



## WinterBub

Fingers crossed you get your AF back, Dobby. I didn't realize that you'd been pregnant so many times. I wonder if PCOS is a factor in both of our histories? What day is your date? I'm glad that you feel like things got straightened out with your guy! The custody/visitation situation sounds decent, to be honest. I was weirded out if he was only allowed to be over at her house. But I actually think what you described sounds really good: especially that they aren't pressuring her to stay over at his until she's ready. I get that having YOUR bed/room/routine is really reassuring for a small child, and it's awesome that they do that for her. So, fingers crossed he's as good in person as you feel over text! How old is his daughter? And what would the age difference be between her and A?

Shezza- I love the sound of your love story ❤️ when you know, you know and all of that! Never been to Jamaica, but would love to go. Have you ever seen Below Deck? It's a trashy reality show (though it is really good- even got my OH onto it!). The original series is set in the Carribean- it is all so beautiful. I also love the UK- well, London. I also have family in different places. It's such a shame how the covid restrictions have caused all kinds of family separation/new travel issues. My OH's boss asked him today if we'd consider moving to their NY office. Yeah, absolutely not....!

Not out just yet, giggle :hugs:from the details you gave, it does seem like a long shot this month, but I have my fingers and toes crossed that your OH gets on board to try for reals. ❤️ Would you ever consider sleep training you littlest? Or just not your thing? I know people can have very strong feeling on this subject.

AFM- had an awful night last night. I still have morning sickness, and felt terrible last night. That for me is the absolute worst thing about my MMC experience- I still feel very pregnant, can still feel a bump when I lie or move certain ways. At least I sort of spent some time where I was forced to think about the baby, so I kind of said goodbye. I've mostly just been ignoring things and pretending I'm not pregnant. But that's not really healthy and feels like a bit of a betrayal of the poor baby. Sorry- I'm just a bit all over the place. I was always worried the dates didn't seem right, but you're still not prepared, you know?


----------



## Shezza84uk

WinterBub said:


> Fingers crossed you get your AF back, Dobby. I didn't realize that you'd been pregnant so many times. I wonder if PCOS is a factor in both of our histories? What day is your date? I'm glad that you feel like things got straightened out with your guy! The custody/visitation situation sounds decent, to be honest. I was weirded out if he was only allowed to be over at her house. But I actually think what you described sounds really good: especially that they aren't pressuring her to stay over at his until she's ready. I get that having YOUR bed/room/routine is really reassuring for a small child, and it's awesome that they do that for her. So, fingers crossed he's as good in person as you feel over text! How old is his daughter? And what would the age difference be between her and A?
> 
> Shezza- I love the sound of your love story ❤️ when you know, you know and all of that! Never been to Jamaica, but would love to go. Have you ever seen Below Deck? It's a trashy reality show (though it is really good- even got my OH onto it!). The original series is set in the Carribean- it is all so beautiful. I also love the UK- well, London. I also have family in different places. It's such a shame how the covid restrictions have caused all kinds of family separation/new travel issues. My OH's boss asked him today if we'd consider moving to their NY office. Yeah, absolutely not....!
> 
> Not out just yet, giggle :hugs:from the details you gave, it does seem like a long shot this month, but I have my fingers and toes crossed that your OH gets on board to try for reals. ❤️ Would you ever consider sleep training you littlest? Or just not your thing? I know people can have very strong feeling on this subject.
> 
> AFM- had an awful night last night. I still have morning sickness, and felt terrible last night. That for me is the absolute worst thing about my MMC experience- I still feel very pregnant, can still feel a bump when I lie or move certain ways. At least I sort of spent some time where I was forced to think about the baby, so I kind of said goodbye. I've mostly just been ignoring things and pretending I'm not pregnant. But that's not really healthy and feels like a bit of a betrayal of the poor baby. Sorry- I'm just a bit all over the place. I was always worried the dates didn't seem right, but you're still not prepared, you know?


I’m sorry you’re going through this, what is the plan going forward? I found out on 29th November baby had no heart beat then started bleeding the next day. I went to the early pregnancy who then scammed and said I was in the process of mc I had to go back because the bleeding was uncontrollable due to a haemorrhage, it’s just a horrible process to go through

I’m not sure what’s going on with me, so I had a BFP on digital on Thursday and BFN on digital today granted it wasn’t fmu. Still no bleeding so I’m not sure if I test again tomorrow with fmu or just want to start bleeding. 

Symptoms are leas today than yesterday so it could be a chemical pregnancy again.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs ahhh that makes sense with the calcium and magnesium I guess. No harm in trying! Wow! Well at least you’re enjoying it even if it’s not for the original purpose of helping DS sleep through the night. I agree. Not out yet and I know it’s a bit out there this month so hopefully you get to actively try next cycle if things don’t pan out this time.

Sheeza for sure. Technology has been really great to help people stay connected even if they live, literally, a world apart. Glad you are able to keep in contact with most of your fam online. Oooo Paris! Fun! Hope you get to Disneyland soon! Definitely great travel locations to go when visiting fam, but yeah I’m sure in general tough to get out too often and now with covid.

That is so sweet! I’m glad you found a good one, and that he found you! Sounds lovely.

Re brother thanks. I may send him a test to see if he’s coming home this weekend. I need to hunt down my dad’s memorial video, but I really don’t wanna be around my stepdad alone LOL it’s awkward af.

Winter, my first three pregnancies actually happened while I was taking measures to actively prevent. But my ob did say that the uterine cyst I had in my first pregnancy and the ovarian cyst that I had in my second was likely the result of my pcos. But I haven’t had any issues with cysts since. So that’s nice.

Sending you the biggest hugs. That’s the worst, when you still feel pregnant. Hugs. I’m glad that you did face the grief, and hey. You have to let it out when you’re ready to let it out. There’s not right or wrong timeline to process things. It never matters how much you prepare yourself, it’s still unexpected in a way. :hugs:

Date is on Sunday for early dinner :) I will say that now that I know he did say it’s basically 50/50 but she lives with mom and I get how it works, I like their custody situation. I do like that he takes his daughter’s security seriously. I know they don’t introduce just any bf/gf to their daughter. I know she’s 3.5, and he knows A is 4.5 I don’t know her name, he doesn’t know A’s. He did tell me yesterday that she’s in speech therapy as well for an expressive speech delay. And he was honest that she was not planned. We don’t share photos of our kids. So I’m glad to see we’re kind of aligned in how we approach inviting someone into our children’s lives. And yes I’m glad they’re letting her dictate when she’s comfortable sleeping over. He said there’s been a few occasions when they make her tough it out (not for sleeping over but during the day) for longer visits because mom is out on a date or like this last weekend just needs the break. But he said it’s hard on her and it’s hard to watch her be so upset when that happens. Then there’s me. A will drop his toys in the car and people are like get a car tray if you won’t pull over. And my mean a** is like no, he knows I’m not pulling over on the freeway so he needs to learn to not throw his toys on the ground or wait til I’m at a red light :rofl: which he is.

As for the bleeding, we're on to fresh red blood! It's a little bittersweet, but I'm more relieved than anything. It's not quite a proper flow yet, but I do suspect it will be by the end of the day. I had some really painful cramps last night so hoping it was just an off night. I did not miss pcos cramps. I usually do a Sunday start for bcp, so I have a few days to decide. I got off because I wanted to get a donor, but now that I know a donor is off the table idk. And I don't want to keep playing with fire. I know in my heart that if I have another kid, I want it to be because my partner and I are actively ttc. And I see that I'm still able to bounce back from bcp within a cycle so it wouldn't be the worst to get back on it. Idk. Lots to think about.


----------



## DobbyForever

Interestingly if I count back 12 days, that was the last day that I had a vfl on my hpt. So either I ovulated immediately after my hcg went to 0 (I didn’t start testing until 3 days later) or this was anovulatory (most likely). But yeah fresh blood and reaching the pad today and temp was 97.52 so things looking good to call it “af”


----------



## gigglebox

Have much to respond with but for now only can post photos & run.
10dpo, 1pm-ish, photos between 5&9 minutes. Very very likely just the indent. I’m going to see how it dries and maybe test one more time tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the kind words, Dobby :hugs: I'm just really sad about it, and then sad about all the experiences I've logged over the past year :cry: I'm also a bit irrationally angry at my OB. She didn't do anything wrong wrong/couldn't have done anything to change the outcome, but I'm annoyed in hind sight about the whole dodgy scans issue. If I'd had a proper scan on my first visit, I may have known the following week that things weren't hopeful. I also didn't like having to push for the proper scan at my second visit. So, I'm half considering trying out a new doctor. I looked one up with great reviews, and might go see him for a well woman visit in a couple of months and see from there. :shrug: Not sure if I'm being fair, or just a bit angry and like blaming someone for something. :wacko: The plan is to wait until next week to see if anything happens naturally. Otherwise I'll have a d&c next week. Not sure which option I am hoping for at this point- they both seem crappy. 

Im glad that it looks like AF is back for you, Dobby. It would make sense that it is timed to the test like that. I bled for weeks after my last loss, and it was fourish weeks after that finally stopped that AF came back. Makes sense that your body needs to work through the loss before it considers ovulating etc again. Did you do any opks this month?

I agree that his relationship with his daughter sounds really good from what you know now. Do you know if they were even dating? Just curious as I wonder what their history is. I like that y'all are aligned on the level to which you'll share about the kids. Obviously they're a big part of your lives, so you've kind of shared your perspectives/experiences while not over sharing the child's personal details (ifykwim). Well, will be interesting to hear how the date goes! :dance:

Shezza, I'm so sorry :hugs:the digitals can be a bit all over the place from what I hear, though. Did I understand the timeline right that it was it a full week between tests? I will keep hope for you that it was just a dodgy test, and not a sign that things aren't working out. :hugs:Best to prepare for the worst, I suppose but no harm in keeping that little bit of hope alive for now. I'm sorry for your recent loss, too. And for ending up with problems with a hemorrhage too. :sad2: Those little extra stresses and difficulties in an already terrible situation are the worst. Did you tell your OH about the bfp and does he know that you're worried now? :hugs:

Did you test today, giggle?


----------



## gigglebox

Winter :hugs: I wish I could say something that would help. All I can offer is my deepest sympathy. I would say you if are not feeling comfortable with that OB in how she handled things, then do try someone new. You can always go back if you find it not as welcoming or don't get a good feeling from the new place. I agree though, I think the first priority of doctors should be reassuring patients, not being flippant about it. That is especially true in a situation like yours, where you have a history of losses and not a whole lot was done to try and figure out exactly how things were progressing. We here to support you whatever you decide :hugs:

Dobs I agree with a lot of what you said, and I like that he's being protective of his kid's info. Aaahhh speech therapy -- I know a thing or two about that  that was ds1's documented issues, "receptive and expressive language delay". Unofficially, high functioning autistic. He has some motor function trouble as well (fine motor skills are tricky) but never qualified for OT. Funnily enough, he is a boss at video games. He can do these racing games as well as the computer AI, but struggles to tie his shoes. :shrug: we're working on it...but also he has the frustration issues (gets frustrated super easily), etc. so learning skills is tough sometimes! He does great overall though.

Wow that was some kind of side tracked convo. 

Anyway I am really curious to see how the date goes! Also yay for af finally showing up!! Maybe fate's way of keeping you out of the sheets too soon, too? :haha: ok I had to say it! But this guy sounds like he may be charming and have a way with words...and we know he's hot, so..................don't kill me for saying it, lmao

Shezza, nooo, no I'm so sorry to read your latest post. I do hope it's some sort of fluke with the digital. That is in some ways why I like the lines, so I can see if they're progressing. When I had my m/c I already knew it was coming due to the lines never getting darker (ok they did, but barely over several days). That said I also had some lines that were weirdly faint on FRER with ds3 before they got dark and everything was fine. It could have been a crappy batch of tests but also could have been all the water I was drinking (I had played a disc golf tourney that weekend and drank a ton of water). FX all is just fine :hugs:

afm those tests I posted look even more stark white on my PC than they did on my phone. They're definitely negative. I know there's still hope but I am not counting on it. I should see *something* definitive by 10dpo. Also I think there was an indent before I dipped the test but I only think I saw it last second before the pee washed over it so.....but yeah, looking at it now it can't even see anything so...negative for suresies. Also the pamphlet boasts "96% accurate 4 days before expected period" which would be be today or maybe yesterday (not sure if you're meant to count day of AF as 1 or 0)....sooooooooooooooooooooo I guess now we just wait and see about next month.


----------



## DobbyForever

Proper response later hopefully

Speeza sorry just saw about the bfn. I’m sorry. I’m hoping it’s not a cp, but if it’s been several days since the last test I’d expect time of day not to be a factor. Sending big hugs

Gigs something is catching my eye on the middle picture so fxed


----------



## DobbyForever

And LOL gigs after some of his audios (his voice is dreamy lol) I definitely want to jump him. But actually I was thinking of banging one last hoorah out with silver fox this weekend so this is God himself telling me to stop my toxic patterns :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter hugs. I’m sorry. You are right, both options are crappy. Natural does mean no surgery, but if it does come to the D&C hopefully you can get some answers. I don’t think you’re overreacting with your ob. I’m quite frustrated as well about your machine. I know mine did something similar, and that was my first experience with it. So I guess funky machines do happen. But given the circumstances, they really should have gotten a better machine. You have to completely trust your ob though, and if you feel like that trust is broken there’s no harm in seeing another doctor. Worst case, you can always go back?

Thankfully, I don’t tend to have too much abnormal bleeding. But that may also be because I also opt for medical intervention. I never let my body handle it on its own, so to some degree things were elective. I can explain more in messages if you wanna pm me.

Re the baby momma. I had said that I believe guys and girls can be friends if they explored the romantic option and genuinely and mutually agree it doesn’t work and they want to just be friends. He says that’s what happened with her, and basically she got pregnant the second time they DTD. He called it the “second attempt at things”. He promised me more details in person or I could ask questions, but I can tell he’d rather talk face to face and I’m trying to respect that. I can see why he’s single. He’s a great catch, but he has a long way to go with his communication. I know you don’t need to talk to each other every day, especially with a date in coming up in a few days. But I haven’t heard from the dude since yesterday late morning. I left him a message in response mid afternoon, and I left him a quickie good morning. I know he listened to it because he saved it, which usually means he’s busy and has to respond later. Otherwise, he just listens once. He feels really bad that I said I feel unheard so I’m noticing he’s saving more messages to listen to them later so he can respond to specifics. It’s cute. I’m here for it. He did also say that his family and friends have called him out because it doesn’t take but a second to text hey i’m busy sorry, but he said his issue is that he has every intention of texting back/calling back and then he gets swept up with work or his daughter and time gets away from him. And he admitted his self care is really low, so sometimes he can get really burned out and just doesn’t want to talk to anybody. Usually that’s when he’s traveling and doesn’t get to see/talk to his daughter. So I’m trying to be helpful not hurtful. He says he really likes my messages, and they always make him smile and make his day better. but yeah we need to meet halfway. I gotta not be such a stage four clinger, and he’s got to work on keeping me in the loop.

Gigs right ugh speech therapy. I’m really thankful for it. He’s come a long way in 2 years. He wasn’t even saying 10 words two year ago, and we were both losing our minds trying to communicate. That is so interesting about the video games but not necessarily the traditional fine motor skills. Glad things are going well! Do you find that homeschooling takes the pressure off though? I get so stressed about other kids pointing out A’s development.

I’m a horn dog but when it comes to guys I actually see a future with, I can hold off a month or more. If I sleep with a person, it’s kind of my own red flag indicator. I wouldn’t jeopardize something real just to DTD that won’t get me off anyway :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the support, gals :hugs:And thank you as well for the advice about the OB. I think I will meet the new guy and see what he says/what I think. My current OB is a fantastic surgeon (honestly- I was expecting bad things from my c/s and it was the easiest recovery, I have basically no scar etc). So, I do like that aspect... And their office is very responsive etc. She's just not super good at the bedside manner side of things. :shrug: so, maybe that isn't a good fit for me any more after these experiences. 

I wouldn't read too much into things about communication and stuff just yet, Dobby. I totally get what you're saying, but you haven't even been on a date yet. It's so easy to get things twisted/wires crossed etc when you aren't face to face. It sounds like both of you are putting in effort given that it is early days. See how it goes, and see what it is like as you meet, get to know each other, grow closer etc. It all sounds really hopeful, so [-o&lt;. And I had a similar thought as giggle re: mother nature taking sex off the table for a week :rofl: I just think that if you're looking for a partner, then all the other stuff matters more anyway (similar goals/outlooks, personality, sense of humor etc). I also feel like all of that being in sync makes the physical chemistry way better :blush:

Giggle- I forgot to say how adorable your story about your son avoiding bedtime was :rofl: he sounds like a total crack up! So funny when you can see their little gears grinding "if I were to just stay behind this door :-k..." 
Sorry that it seems like a BFN this month. :hugs: you were saying that baby making BD was mind blowing for you both, so hey- sounds much more fun to try try than get a fluke BFP ;)so, at least there's that! 

How did your DS1's speech go over time? We did a few sessions of speech therapy, but I didn't feel like they helped that much. He basically played and spoke like 2 words because he was so into getting into all the toys :rofl: I did get some good tips about over pronouncing things for him, and that has helped. I also pulled him for a few weeks re: covid, not that that stopped us getting covid #-oNow wondering whether to go back.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah, I know it’s hard to leave the comfort of what you know. But no harm in seeing the new doctor just to see if you click. Or is it worth having a talk with your current ob about her bedside manner?

To chime in lol A’s speech is play based. I think I said all this before though lol. He didn’t talk at all for a long time, and even now some sessions he’s a chatterbox and others he’s completely silent. But he’s always listening. She works his goals into his modeling, and I do see him using them. I will say, A’s speech therapist wears a mask that is clear around her mouth and a face shield. I’ve never had an exposure issue with her, and she does say her clients under 6 don’t wear masks. They used to have us do temp checks but that’s been out. We still have to sanitize when we come in. One masked adult allowed. But yeah A has been in preschool, has like 4 BTs on his aba team, and does speech. Only the two exposures from a few weeks ago.

Binging Archive 81 and it's definitely interesting

He did text me to say he's having a busy day and not feeling amazing but will pick a place soon for Sunday. I'm like dude this is day 6 back from NY. If he has covid, I'll cry.

I’m breaking out so bad :rofl: btw definitely at period flow.

And sorry I did lh test. I didn’t scan them all because lazy, but I tested almost every morning. My last vfl was 1/29. Based on my lp, I would have had to O 1/21. I didn’t bother with opks until 1/25 because I still had lines on the hpts. Even 1/25 I could see it but Premom wouldn’t give it a ratio


----------



## gigglebox

Ok, so, definitely not pregnant. Did the last test for this cycle, but I used on of the FRER dip sticks that came in that multi-pack, and WOW they're awful!! Just about as good as an internet cheapie. I feel ripped off honestly. First off, they're thin just like an ic. I dipped it and it took several minutes for the test line to even appear, and then several more for it to get dark, which it never really got all that dark. NOTHING compared to the actual FRER tests. I'd hate to try and spot a line on that thing if I ever had too. They might be good for repeat testing after you get a positive but I don't even know about that....so my vote is just spend a few more bucks and get 5 FRER's if you must, not that box. Or better yet get your 2 pack of FRER and wally cheapies. They have been good to me, I think I may just get those going forward if they're available (they sell out a lot at my store).

Anyway I also read a very interesting article/study last night. It was concerning implantation date vs. pregnancy success. With a sampling of about 189 pregnancies, this study showed that successful pregnancies were most likely at 8 and 9 dpo (measured by picking up hcg in the urine), with, like, a 12% early loss. 10dpo went up to 25% early loss, then about 50% at 11dpo and it just went up from there. This was interesting to me because when I was looking at tests on CTP for late implanters (because I'm obsessive), I definitely noticed women who had their first tests at 11dpo+ seemed to have a lot of chemicals (not always but often). Anyway it was compelling so I thought I'd share. Also I read the actual case study, not a regurgitation of it. 

Winter TBH about speech it *may* have been helpful in the start but I don't really think it was as time went on. I think it was really just a matter of him aging and figuring it out. We only had once a week 45 minute sessions, and then nothing over the summers. Have you made any decision about the OB?

Dobs, what is Archive 81 and what are you watching it on? hmm day 25 looks almost positive to me, so maybe that was when you ov'ed? That seems like a reasonable lp doesn't it? Maybe a little on the short side....hmm hope you're skin issues subside before Sunday! Hormonal related, i assume...?


----------



## gigglebox

OH also forgot to mention!!! Hubby and I were up last night buying vitamins (is that weird?) as we are out and are trying some new things (he's on a health kick right now). So we were getting multivitamins and he said, "we could use everything, I think the only thing we don't really need is folate" and I just kind of bit my tongue....and he says, "what??" I said I didn't want to say, and then I was like, "well........folate's good for women making babies..." He then smirks and says, "well you're not making babies." Then immediately he clicked on the ingredients list and checked to make sure it had folate. then together we did a quick search to see how much I would need, and then he says, "there ya go! It has enough" and we moved on. So again king of mixed signals is dishing out the mixed signals, lol. I'd bet he would go for it next cycle if I insist. I'm still so hesitant though. Especially days like to day when the kids are being so crazy!


----------



## gigglebox

Junky frer dip stick in case y’all wanted to see. I took it over an hour ago, at the 5mm that line was about half the darkness.


----------



## gigglebox

OMG I just checked walmart’s website to write a review and it’s now half the price I paid!!! Wtaf?!?!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs noooo I hate it when that happens! I'm so sorry. Yeah, I've seen the frer strips and they look sketchy. I'll stick to the usual ones.

I love the vitamin story! I can see the mixed signals, but it sounds to me like you both actually do want a fourth but are just nervous to fully commit to the idea of trying. Super cute that y'all looked up the folate needs and bought some! I think that's a green light! I do hear you on the some days are so crazy, but your kids are still young. There will be a time when they're more self sufficient, and I think that's when you'll really look back and be thankful for that fourth. But only you can know that really. I'm just talking out my booty.

Oh I wonder if I read the same one. I had seen a few websites that talked about the late implantation having a higher frequency of loss.

Archive 81 is on Netflix. Might be a Netflix original series. It's about a guy who restores things: tapes, videos, photographs. And he's hired to restore a bunch of old tapes in a super mysterious fashion and uncovers some cult stuff. It's a drama with a lot of like mystery. I like those kinds of keep you guessing along with the main character shows.

Definitely hormone related. It's better but not amazing today. I am due to charcoal mask tomorrow night. The issue is to not pop or pick because I scar and it takes forever to heal. you can see a bunch of dark spots from when I was popping shits from August when I broke out from masking all day every day.

AFM just busy busy. A likes to cook his own pasta. Lol basically I let him pour it in and stir it haha. Gonna tackle pb&j. I know my friend has her kid make her own. OA did check in yesterday shortly after I b*ed and moaned here lol. Then we nailed down location. Japanese restaurant in downtown. My boss joked that 47 year olds have deeper pockets than 35 year olds, so he better take me somewhere nice :rofl: I've never been, but it looks yummy and like a cute spot. Most likely going to end up outside. They closed the street, and they're still doing outdoor dining in that area since it's been working so well. A lot of the shops do hybrid because they're pretty small so it's doubled some of their capacity haha. Anyway. I'm excited. He left me a message not too long ago to apologize for being mia. He may need to travel again, and I can tell it's weighing on him. He had a lot of travel already scheduled for the next month, and I can just hear it in his heart that he really doesn't want to go this time. But he did promise nothing is getting in the way of Sunday.


----------



## DobbyForever

But yeah he keeps referring to our date as sacrosanct and the sapio in me just melts every time he says it and quality time is my top love language (closely followed by physical touch) so it definitely gets the gears going :rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

I’m in such anticipation of this date, I can only imagine how you must be feeling!!! That show sounds pretty interesting. We don’t have Netflix anymore though :/ Not that I have time to watch any adult shows anyway…

Omg so many feels with what your wrote Dobby. You hit the nail on the head about our feelings and that’s very true about them being more self-sufficient as they age. I may even read that statement to my husband. I do worry about all the work involved but also realize that by the time another baby comes, our youngest will be nearly or older than 4, and this kid already gets his own water and snacks (he has so much gumption!). He’s nearly potty trained too so no two in diapers like I had with ds2 & 3. Also ds1 is old enough that a lot of his lessons are self-guided with me there for help, and eventually they’ll all be there.

ok I’m all in again lmao


----------



## WinterBub

Devastating- my tablet died and I just lost my reply :shock: will try to recreate.

That's a huge bummer about the tests, giggle ](*,) booooo! And sorry that it wasn't to be this month. :hugs:from what you say, I think your OH is signalling that he'd go for it if you really want to, but doesn't want to be the one pushing it. Hopefully y'all will try try next month. Do you think that you'll home school for forever? Just curious if you think you'd want them to go to a church/private/public school at any point. There's a church school locally that do 3 days in school, 2 days at home. That sounded like an interesting concept.

Glad to hear that the date is set in stone, Dobby! ❤️ I really hope that it goes well and you guys click in person. What are you going to wear? I still remember what I wore to meet my OH for the first time. Although he doesn't :rofl: I wore this low cut pretty pink shirt. He insists that I was wearing black?! He wore a black shirt and jeans, so maybe his memory has us mixed up :rofl: also- I love that you're teaching A to cook ❤️

Interesting that you guys have had such a different experience of speech therapy. I suppose that it depends on your specific child and their specific needs. I did get good tips about pointing to my mouth and over pronouncing things to help him (and that has really helped him). But the sessions were honestly a lot of dead silence while he got super into a toy. :shrug: he's booked into preschool for next year, so not sure whether to go back to speech therapy between now and then, or to just take the tips I got and use those at home. My OH thinks like your son, giggle- it is just a matter of time and him working it out.

I am going to call the new OB and make an appt for March or April. I did set up an appt with the fertility Dr for us both to go in late March and discuss options etc. It give some something to look forward to as I'm really dreading the next week :cry:
I'm back to wondering whether I would have a healthy baby if I lose a good chunk of weight and try the thyroid meds. But I don't know... it's scary to think about after two MMC. Like you say, can always go back to my old OB, so worth a try to see what I think of this new guy. The last thing my OB said at the last appt was "well, you had one healthy baby..." Which I kind of took to be that she's not super interested in helping me find out what is happening or how to work out what to do next. :shrug: It came across as a final statement on the topic iykwim.


----------



## WinterBub

Have any of you heard of 'Factory Direct Jewelry'? Is it a legit company?!


----------



## Flueky88

Winter haven't heard of factory direct jewelry. If I'm usually curious if something is legit I will Google like the company name and the word scam and/or bbb. 

I think that's a good idea to see a different OB. I think a good bedside manners is important especially for an OB. I have heard that low thyroid can cause issues so maybe that will help. I think you mentioned before you were about 15lb overweight by BMI. I really wouldn't think that much would be impacting fertility. I'm no fertility specialist though. 

Dobby super excited for your date tomorrow! I hope it goes well. Also, glad your bro broke it off. With everything you told us I think it was the best for him.

Gigs sorry for the bfns. It does sound like DH is ambivalent about #4. Hoping you get some legit BD in this new cycle.

Pretty, you are pretty close to Viability Day now? I feel like your pregnancy has flown by. 


Sorry for the crap replies. I have been reading along but not retaining much. Kids are sick. Negative for covid, just colds I think. I have caught it as well work was pretty busy as well. 

Shae, have been thinking about you. Hope you are okay.


----------



## gigglebox

Winter I will have to try that speech tip with ds2 who struggles with The R and L sounds. My understanding is that’s a common one until about age 6 but we’re trying to tackle it now. Can I ask what your little one is in speech for? It’s ok of you’d rather not discuss, and sorry to make you repeat yourself if you already said.

Hmmm interesting comment from your ob. Maybe she didn’t mean “you should just appreciate the healthy kid you have and move on”, but rather “you have a healthy kid so we know you can have healthy babies” kind of thing…?


----------



## gigglebox

On no Fluek! I’m sorry you’ve got the ick going around your house. I hope whatever it is it short lived.

dobs I echo the above, what’s the date outfit?

so interesting development over here…
We had a family gathering for my nephew’s bday and my SIL is pregnant! I am excited for her but definitely feeling a smidge jealous…I had hubs attention alone later and jokingly said, “we can’t let them one up us!” To which he replied, “relax lady, they’ll just be tied.” I just shrugged and dropped it, but later he came up to me amd said, “You really want another?” I just smiled and nodded. He said, “Did you consult your mother?” And laughed. I said, “heck no I’m not going to consult my mother! She thinks everything we do is a terrible decision anyway.” We both laughed and that was all we talked about it today. But since his brother is working on #3, I’d wager that helps! I am really thinking we may go for it, at least this next month unless anything drastic changes. Ahhhhh so nervously excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhhh gigs that’s so exciting!!!! I love that story hehe definitely sounds like ttc is on the table!!!!

Re speech it does honestly work out eventually or the delay becomes passing IMO. A wasn’t talking and now that he is, it’s mostly unintelligible unless you’re familiar with him. And even then I’d say that I only understand half of it.

Fluek hope you all are on the mend soon! Glad it’s not covid

Winter I agree I do wonder if she meant because you had a healthy pregnancy and child that she thinks you can have another vs be thankful for what you have. But even then I can understand the frustration because obviously you’ve had a difference experience since so you’d prefer something more proactive than passive. Hugs

afm I’m so tired been up since 4am. Didn’t nap. Having coffee with Silver Fox because I don’t ever learn. I’d probably DTD with him if I wasn’t with AF. Not that it’s a deterrent to him. So I intentionally did not landscape my bits and he said we can just chill at Starbucks since I’m a horn dog :rofl: anyway left my s* at home so my mom had to bring me makeup and I ran to kohl’s to grab clothes then target for hair conditioner and boots. As for date tomorrow, I have very few cute clothes and no time to shop. So I’ll be repeating last year’s first date with TB outfit lol


----------



## WinterBub

Hi Flueky! :hi: sorry that you're all sick. Everything has been covid, covid, covid for so long now that we forget there are other regular old viruses out there, too. Hope things aren't too miserable and you're all back to 100% shortly. And fwiw- I'm 100% sure that we had omicron, and it was honestly nothing. I had aches for a day, and a headache for a couple of days and that was it. Minimal cold type symptoms and never a fever. LO had red cheeks and clearly felt Ill for 24ish hours. After that was a bit grumpy for another day or so, and a little bit of coughing overnight. Both of us completely better within a week. I'm sure OH had it, and he had the most cold symptoms (still has a cough) but he actually never tested positive :shrug: Just sharing as I really didn't know what to expect. Glad I didn't have a worse experience with the whole loss of taste and smell thing. Apparently that's rare with Omicron. 

Re: the OB. The comment definitely came across as a final comment. She'd just said that we don't know why this happens, but it is likely my age/egg quality. Then made that comment. It's entirely possible that I just have eggs older than my age (I'm still 35), but I think it's weird to go from breezy pregnancy to nothing but problems so fast :shrug: was he my last good egg then by coincidence?! at the very least, I want to look into things because my window will close if it hasn't already. Will see what the fertility Dr says, and see if a new OB has a different approach to my issue.

Oooo, a new baby in the family! Do they have other kids? It does seem like your OH is mulling it over, and would go for it if you decide you want to ❤️ 

My DS has issues with pronouncing things, basically. He understands pretty much anything you say (including complex instructions), but can't get his words out. We understand him like 80% of the time, but a stranger often does not. He often drops the middle sound in a word, so "diaper" is "die-er", or he simply uses the wrong sound for some words- so "go" comes out as "do" and "Paw Patrol" is "taw a-toll". He is improving, but is simply behind where he should be at almost 3. I do think he will get there, and the overpronouncing is helpful. His bday is in spring, so he will be young for his class at school. My thought is to also consider having him do Pre-K twice (at two different schools). At least if he's still behind by then. I was old for my class, and always thought it was a good thing. That would then in theory give him an extra year to work it out. Will see what happens when he starts school. 

Oooo, I like the outfit where you're wearing the white cardigan, Dobby. You look nice in black, too. But I like the way the white frames your face. Just my two cents! And I love those boots. I'm team no meet Silver Fox, but I'm guessing that's already too late to put a stop to!!! :devil:


----------



## tdog

DobbyForever said:


> Ahhhh gigs that’s so exciting!!!! I love that story hehe definitely sounds like ttc is on the table!!!!
> 
> Re speech it does honestly work out eventually or the delay becomes passing IMO. A wasn’t talking and now that he is, it’s mostly unintelligible unless you’re familiar with him. And even then I’d say that I only understand half of it.
> 
> Fluek hope you all are on the mend soon! Glad it’s not covid
> 
> Winter I agree I do wonder if she meant because you had a healthy pregnancy and child that she thinks you can have another vs be thankful for what you have. But even then I can understand the frustration because obviously you’ve had a difference experience since so you’d prefer something more proactive than passive. Hugs
> 
> afm I’m so tired been up since 4am. Didn’t nap. Having coffee with Silver Fox because I don’t ever learn. I’d probably DTD with him if I wasn’t with AF. Not that it’s a deterrent to him. So I intentionally did not landscape my bits and he said we can just chill at Starbucks since I’m a horn dog :rofl: anyway left my s* at home so my mom had to bring me makeup and I ran to kohl’s to grab clothes then target for hair conditioner and boots. As for date tomorrow, I have very few cute clothes and no time to shop. So I’ll be repeating last year’s first date with TB outfit lol
> 
> View attachment 1105938
> View attachment 1105939

Oh my giiiirrrrrlllll your gorgeous and wow I would :haha: that outfit is stunning xx


----------



## WinterBub

And thank you for the BBB tip. Doesn't look great for the jewelry place. Oh, well. :shrug:

And the late implantation stat is interesting. I guess that it seems like something isn't quite right from the get to.


----------



## gigglebox

Winter, what kind of jewelry are you looking for? Hmmm ok yeah that comment from your OB...if it was intentionally said as you say, I may have called her out or walked out of the auction right then. That is extremely rude and unhelpful. 35 is really not old for babies, especially these days (OK I'm also 35 so maybe taking this a little personally, lol) - but to just suggest you throw in the towel? That's so not OK. I am definitely 100% in support of finding someone new!

I thought so too about the late implantation (that it is interesting). The theory I was reading was that it's a kind of mechanism by the body to weed out "bad eggs" -- for example ones that aren't dividing quickly enough, which might suggest something's wrong/non-viable about the egg. Bodies are pretty incredible, and knowing when something is off is seen in nature everywhere. Did you know when ducks have "bad" ducklings in their nest (as in still in the egg), the push the egg out? They do this to eggs that die, or deformed ducklings for example, so it seems totally reasonable that human bodies would have mechanisms built in to deal with things if development is wonky in the early days. That's not to say it's fool proof, but kind of like a filter I guess? I don't know. It's fascinating though. 

If I'm being honest Winter, the speech issue doesn't sound too terrible and I bet he outgrows it. Also I'd imagine being around other kids will help. It did help DS1 when he started preschool to be around other kids, I think. since he was my first he didn't have any other kids at home modeling how to talk. There is something about kids learning from other kids that is so much more effective than from adults, if you want my anecdotal opinion.

oh and to answer your question, SIL/BIL have two boys. I'm hoping they have a girl in case I don't (plus I think BIL needs to be softened up a little  )

Dobs you vixen, you! Stay away from the fox!! Remember we're trying to score the QUALITY guy, not the sure thing!! The outfit is cute, but can we talk about that purse???!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter sorry late to the party here. I have heard of Factory Direct, but I haven’t ordered from them or know anybody who did. I agree with Fleuky’s advice about googling it especially with scam and bbb. Though I have seen some scam businesses operate under bbb without any noted complaints, which was odd to me. Sorry it doesn’t look promising for jewelry.

And ewwwww wtaf?! That’s so inappropriate of her! I’m so glad that you are going to have a few other opinions. That’s some definite bull. I’m so sorry.

Is DS young enough to qualify for TK instead of K? If it’s just the pronunciation, then yeah that usually sorts itself out over time. And that’s so tricky at this age with the attention spans. You really have to dial in and focus and explicitly teach that stuff. So no harm in letting it either work itself out or let the school give him services during the school day. I know in Cali if one of my students is pulled for any service, I can’t teach core. So when my kids are out at RSP/ Speech, I just do social studies review or tech time.

Gigs btw sorry congrats to SIL! I do hope that you and hubs officially ttc, and that would be awesome to have a pregnant buddy in the fam. And lol well here’s to fxed you both get girls!

Def interesting about the egg. And yeah kind of cool (ok really cool) how things have evolved over time.

Purse was from Amazon! I bought it in like three color combinations :rofl: I hate shopping

I do like the white, and I actually almost bought that black shirt in white hahah. I'm just so bad with my laundry that I hate to buy white because I wash it once and it's dingy.

Y’all are so sweet! I had actually bought three shirts (a maroon tee, the maroon tank top, and the cardigan). My mom vetoed the maroon tee, and I was quite lumpy in it. And the cardigan alone was like too much midriff. So luckily I’m a need a plan a,b, c type haha. I did go. And he was very sweet. In a different time, I’d date him. But the only reason he said it’d be casual is that he’s not looking to go back to the toddler years (his daughters are 18 and 15, which honestly is too old for me anyway because I always ask myself how old I'd have to be to be their mom) and since I was on the fence about a second kid, he said it wouldn’t be fair to ask me to not have a second kid because I should go and have a second kid. He’s obviously a devoted dad. Old school gentleman. He opened all of my doors, always lets me walk ahead, made my coffee (yeah so turns out due to covid the starbucks closed early so to his house we went… …. …) and then heated it when it got cold without me saying anything. I’m on my period obviously and I didn’t bring a spare fem hygiene product, so he went and got me a pad and tampon from his daughters’ bathroom. He was not pushy at all. Everything was about my comfort. We sat around and talked about the small town and his daughters and colleges. He’s so nerdy lol. He was so excited to show me his milk frothing machine that his daughters got him for Christmas. Was nice. Obviously pointless as there’s no dating potential, but it was good practice for how to socialize and remind myself that I am cute. I was getting nervous about tomorrow. And if I needed a friend, like I could make a friend out of him. But I'm an introvert with enough friends LOL


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I dying at "I'm an introvert with enough friends" lol. I have felt that way before. Honestly I'm a bit lacking in the friend department as far as doing things with. I have some that I can but it's just hard with the kids all being so young. Plus, Erika isn't weaned yet. She can go down for naps without nursing but I don't think she'd accept skipping it before bedtime 

I love the red shirt with the white cardigan!! I feel like it really brings out your beautiful skin. 

Winter, I'm sorry your OB meant it in that context. I was hoping she meant it in a more positive manner. I hope the new OB will be more helpful and kind.

Ah sorry it has bad reviews on BBB. It is disappointing when you think you've found something great.


Gigs OMG congrats to SIL! I am glad that hubby seems to be in with ttc#4. So exciting :) 

I can't recall, we're you the one that brought up the late implanter study? I feel like I had read that years ago (If not the same study a similar one). 


AFM S woke me up as she was crying. Poor girl just not feeling well and wanted to cuddle. It took me like an hour to be able to escape. Now I can't sleep.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek, solidarity on no sleep and sick kiddos :hugs: all three of mine are under the weather! Seems to jist be a cold. Hubs and I are fine, so that’s good. It’s rough taking care of them when you’re not feeling well yourself. Yeah, homebody loner over here too :haha: the only person I really shop with is my MIL but no friends my own age. We have started play dates with a new mom recently and I really like her!

Regarding SIL, if we get pregnant this will be the third time we’re pregnant together, lol. Also it was funny hearing the family yesterday talking about how they thought we were all “settled in and done” having kids. Clearly they don’t pay attention because SIL has been talking about a third for a year, but I digress. There will be some serious shock if we ttc #4….. :haha:

dobs I love that you buy the same thing in different colors. I may need to take that tip.


----------



## WinterBub

Yeah, I was reflecting on that appointment and just found it unhelpful (and I would classify the scan issues the same way). I know nothing changed the outcome, but maybe we are just not a great fit. Her advice was to keep trying- I took myself to the fertility specialist off my own bat. So, basically, she suggested to try until three losses and then give up. :shrug: I too feel like surely at 35 this isn't just the end of the road? Will see what the fertility Dr says. I have questions whether weight loss/thyroid meds/metformin and/or clomid would help me. And that IVF option seems pretty tempting. If we got healthy embryos, I do feel like I'd be a good candidate, given especially that my body doesn't even seem to want to let go when the outcome has been a loss :cry: Thank you for the feedback, ladies. I'm sure I'm being a little harsh in that it is nice to feel angry at someone, but also no need to stay on if I don't feel like we're a good fit. 

I just want to buy myself some kind of jewelry to mark my losses, basically. The thing I had liked on that website was a rose gold ring with a cross cut out. It just seemed like it would fit the bill, and I like rose gold. 

Im glad that you had a nice night, Dobby. Probably good to get a dry run in, and I'm glad that he treated you nicely. What was/is he looking for if he knows you guys aren't on the same page with big life decisions? I'm really excited to hear about your date with OA! What about a black shirt under the white cardigan? And I know what you mean about buying white! You basically have to wash it separate, but then none of us have that much white so it becomes a whole thing :dohh: I'm looking forward to a post-date breakdown!! 

I haven't delved into what speech therapy would be covered for us. I got a list of places from the ped, but didn't like the look of any of them. The one I went to was a really nice boutique type thing, but we had to pay completely out of pocket. So :shrug: I don't want to not take him and regret it, but also think it wasn't that value adding. So, may also keep working with him and then see what happens when he starts school. 

Sorry that you got woken up, and that S is feeling rough, Flueky. :hugs:its so awful when they're under the weather and just miserable. I know it isn't the best habit, but I have a little collection of toys/books etc for moments like that. LO got a little spiderman guy with a web to help him through his covid experience. Did you try a covid test a day or two into your/their illness, flueky? Just bringing it up as I was feeling bad on a Thursday (aches) and tested negative. But it was a clear positive by the next day. :shrug: of course there are all the usual illnesses going around too, though. And our ped said they're seeing double of all the usual stuff as mother nature seems to be making up for lost time when everyone was staying home. Kind of wild when you realize the balance that nature has created, and that it seems to rebalance it. 

Shezza- how are you? :hugs:

And hope you're good too, Pretty and Shae if you're reading along. :flower:


----------



## gigglebox

Singer I don’t know where you are but here, speech is covered by the school as. Public service. Ds1 started when he was 3 or 4, not even of school age yet. Maybe something to look into? Love the ring idea. When I’m looking for specific pieces or custom I always check ebay or etsy. Those would be my suggestions:) 

Dobs you’re probably at your date right now, exciting! Can’t wait to get OA’s full story.

flueky how are the kiddos doing? I hope it just stays isolated to S.


Ok so as for me…
AF was due today. I’m in bed, it’s 10:20, she still isn’t here…I’m now 13dpo, last test was 11dpo with that crappy cheapie. If she doesn’t show over night (as I suspect she will; this seems like the type of trick my body would play on me), I’ll try a FRER tomorrow. Now I’m nervous because of all the crap I was recently reading about late implantation :/ but I guess I won’t let myself be bothered by that until I actually see a second line.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fill you in later but red flag on the play :cry:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no Dobby! Looks like your instincts were right. I look forward to the explanation but I’m sorry :(


----------



## gigglebox

af is still not here. I don't know what's going on...just playing the waiting game. 
I told hubby this morning that my period was late. He looked taken aback, and then said, "[SIL & BIL] are going to thing we're trying to beat them" :haha: he also said we were ruining our record of having children by actually trying. then we took a test together, which is the first time I've ever done that. It was negative though. I won't tell you in his words what he said as it's kind of explicit lol, but he basically said Good, if he's going to make babies, he wants to give his best contribution, not a pull out fail lol. We went about our morning routines, then later he came up to me and asked if I was upset. I said maybe a little disappointed, but more confused (I've been feeling some of my early pregnancy symptoms these past few days, and with af being a no-show, I was starting to get excited). He just hugged me and said, "We'll figure it out" which is kind of our phrase. <3 

Anyway I'm confused about my LP extending by a day, at least. We'll see if it shows. I 100% know when I ovulated due to the pain of it. What an emotional roller coaster!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I’m so sorry about the late af but negative test. I love how you and hubs communicate though. So sweet

on my phone but I did want to say also Shae thinking of you a lot this weekend

Let me count the flags...
- ordered 3 beers in a 1.5 hour dinner, and I’m over sensitive because A’s dad drank beer a lot. But still I didn’t order a drink, so I’d expect him to have 1. I’ve never had a date not match my drinking.
- says he and baby momma used to call their daughter big head, and his mom card him out about how that can cause body dysmorphia (I agree) so now they call her chubbs. Because that’s so much better. Like I get people are into those teasing nicknames. I’m not.
- he fires people a lot at work and it doesn’t phase him at all. Like at all. To a disturbing level. And I get you can’t to a certain degree but yeah no.
- he eats so fast and like doesn’t stop to enjoying what he’s eating
- I never relaxed I turned my napkin into a stress ball and squeezed it the ENTIRE dinner.
- he’s really judgy and I don’t like how he talks about his brother/described their communication
- his Lock Screen on his phone is a dog! The breed his ex breeds. Not his kid. Not his kid and a dog. Just the damn dog! Like what?! WHAT?! Who does that?!

now yes all that says run but I’m me so I’m willing to chalk these up to personality defects and give him a second date until ... we get up from the table and he gives me this long hug and is like I want to take it slow. Magic words, right? But then he walks me to my car and is like if you’re not in a rush do you mind dropping me off at home. I had a hard time hearing him but I swear he invited me in as well. Fair. He walked because he lives two blocks away. Nbd. Drop him off, get out to say bye. Three innocent pecks. We’re good! Nope. He brings up my height (we’ve joked a lot about it because I’m a whole foot shorter than him), so I get up on my toes and put my arms around his neck being all cute. And he kisses me again, some tongue action, I’m like yellow flag tongue isn’t slow but it wasn’t aggressive and maybe I invited it by putting my arms around him. Anyway I’m here processing this dude BITES MY LIP. In the sexiest way. If I didn’t have to get A, easily could get it. Like drop your pants hot. So yeah RED FLAG. Which he must have sensed because he pulls back apologizes for it and says I guess that’s not slow. And I’m like no it wasn’t. I enjoyed it but no that’s no slow. So round 3, back to mostly innocent pecks and whatever. He’s like text me when you get home safe. So I text him and then I’m really confused about this lip thing so I ask him if we can talk. Radio silence.

So. Yeah. FML. I really know how to pick them


----------



## Addiejoelle

We do the pull out method. We got pregnant one time, it was a chemical pregnancy. Since then I have gotten a couple of other positive first response tests but the blood test showed that I wasn’t pregnant so I don’t know what is up with these first response tests. Anybody else have an issue with them? I got another positive first response this month and I’m a few days late but all the other brands are negative. I posted a picture of my test in another post of you want to see it.


----------



## Addiejoelle

gigglebox said:


> af is still not here. I don't know what's going on...just playing the waiting game.
> I told hubby this morning that my period was late. He looked taken aback, and then said, "[SIL & BIL] are going to thing we're trying to beat them" :haha: he also said we were ruining our record of having children by actually trying. then we took a test together, which is the first time I've ever done that. It was negative though. I won't tell you in his words what he said as it's kind of explicit lol, but he basically said Good, if he's going to make babies, he wants to give his best contribution, not a pull out fail lol. We went about our morning routines, then later he came up to me and asked if I was upset. I said maybe a little disappointed, but more confused (I've been feeling some of my early pregnancy symptoms these past few days, and with af being a no-show, I was starting to get excited). He just hugged me and said, "We'll figure it out" which is kind of our phrase. <3
> 
> Anyway I'm confused about my LP extending by a day, at least. We'll see if it shows. I 100% know when I ovulated due to the pain of it. What an emotional roller coaster!

I am in a similar situation. I don’t think I’m pregnant despite a positive first response test. For some reason those tests come up positive even when I’m not pregnant so I don’t trust them. All the other brands are negative. I’m on day 35 of my cycle and I’m usually 28-32 days. Frustrating.


----------



## gigglebox

Addie feel free to share your test here if you want :) I would say the FRER's aren't to be trusted unless they are obviously pink. I see indents on them all the time. Did you confirm ovulation? what dpo are yo?

Dobby, yikes, I would say run. Run and don't go back. Keep it in your pants, trust your gut, unmatch him, do all the things. He has gone back on what he said, so he's proven to be a liar and untrustworthy, regardless of if the make out session was hot. He's a drinker and you have history with that. STAY AWAY. At least that's my advice ;) And listen, the more you get with these lower quality dudes, even just casually, the more you're tainting yourself before you meet someone who is of good quality. Good quality men aren't looking for quick lays, they want meaningful relationships with loyal women who can hold conversations and have something to offer other than sex (but yes, that too). Stop damaging your goods!

Ok, momma bear done ranting. You do you but I had to put in my two cents :hugs: BECAUSE THIS MOMMA BEAR CARES.


----------



## Addiejoelle

Thank you for the reply. They are pink. But I’ve have this brand pink before and I was sure it was accurate but my blood tests were negative. Here’s the test. In person it’s pink and came up in one minute. All the other brands are clear negatives.


----------



## DobbyForever

Girlllll congratulations! You’re pregnant for sure. The blood test may not be as sensitive as a frer. My ob doesn’t even bother doing in clinic tests because they’re so much less sensitive than home tests


----------



## Addiejoelle

DobbyForever said:


> Girlllll congratulations! You’re pregnant for sure. The blood test may not be as sensitive as a frer. My ob doesn’t even bother doing in clinic tests because they’re so much less sensitive than home tests

Hi there! I didn’t actually go for a blood test for this cycle. It was a few months back when I had a clear positive test on the first response and every other brand was negative and the bloodwork came back negative so I freaked out thinking I had some kind of health issue being that I was able to turn a test positive without being pregnant. This time I am waiting to get blood work until another brand showed positive. If I keep getting conflicting results and my period doesn’t come by Wednesday or Thursday then I will go for an exam. I’m never this late so I don’t know what to think. I just wish another brand would show positive or my period would come. Being in limbo is difficult.


----------



## gigglebox

Were all the tests from the same box? Maybe you have a faulty batch of tests if everything else is negative...? Maybe try to get your SO to pee on one for comparison. It's really weird that it should be positive when everything else, including blood, isn't...but what other test are you taking? Maybe they're not as sensitive?


----------



## Addiejoelle

gigglebox said:


> Were all the tests from the same box? Maybe you have a faulty batch of tests if everything else is negative...? Maybe try to get your SO to pee on one for comparison. It's really weird that it should be positive when everything else, including blood, isn't...but what other test are you taking? Maybe they're not as sensitive?

The tests are not from the same box I’ve gone through three boxes. All with a line. I did not get blood work so I don’t know if it’s positive or not. I was waiting to go get that done after I got confirmation from a different brand or if I went a few more days without getting my period.


----------



## gigglebox

are the lines progressing/changing or have they all been the exact same?


----------



## Addiejoelle

It was light two days ago and then yesterday and today it was darker than the first test. If I test in the afternoon it is lighter. But all the other brands are complete negatives. The first response digital is also negative.


----------



## gigglebox

I have no clue then. I’f get the box and call customer service, maybe they have a faulty batch out there


----------



## DobbyForever

My bad that’s what I get for not reading sorry!!! On my phone at work just saw the hpt and got excited cuz I love babies


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry, Dobby :hugs:im also on team "nope!". The napkin thing in particular says that your instincts were screaming "no". You don't owe him anything, and I can't see this guy being the one to settle down with, have babies with etc. Best to cut your losses, and hold out for what you deserve. There's absolutely a hot accountant (or similar) out there who will treat you like a queen, and be the best partner. No need to keep on trying if you felt it was bad. If you'd said "he was nervous and the conversation was a bit slow" type thing, I'd say give him another shot. But drinking lots, and the "let's go slow" lie are both big no nos to me. What do your fam and IRL friends say? 

Did you test this morning, Giggle? 

I'm terrible at reading tests, Addie- but that's blatantly a clear line. How annoying! I would trust the blood test above the one positive test, but no harm in continuing to test with other brands until AF comes just to be sure. Obviously they would eventually turn positive if you are pregnant. Did the Dr have any kind of explanation? Im sorry- how disappointing.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Winter! hope you're doing well. How are things over there? I did test this morning and it was negative; af has finally officially started just within this last hour, thank goodness. I was not liking being stuck in limbo. Obviously I'd rather a nice sticky healthy bub, but if that wasn't happening, glad to see af show. I think we may be officially in month one of ttc...? Maybe? Since I'm "on the rag" that will likely suspend conversations on the topic until it's time to start actually giving things a go. I am however quite relieved we started having conversations about things before we found out about SIL -- otherwise it would really seem and feel like a "well they got pregnant, maybe we should too" kind of thing rather than our own idea, iykwim?


----------



## WinterBub

:hugs:sorry for the BFN. I feel like if you try try, then it'll happen in the not too distant future! And I totally know what you mean- clearly it's not just a reaction to their news etc. I'm hopeful you will be pregnant soon- that's amazing that your boys have cousins so close in age. Would be pretty amazing to have the same happen again! What day do you usually O? Bummer to get AF, but now you can plan and move forward at least. 

Nothing too exciting here. It's 10 days past our covid diagnosis, so we can finally reenter society :dance: so, at least that's something. I'm waiting on a call from the hospital to do my pre-admit stuff :cry: Really dreading the whole thing. It will be a relief that evening, and I can start to move on etc, but I don't really want to go through the actual surgery.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: winter it's not so bad, I had to go through it when I was misdiagnosed with a polyp. I know emotionally it's not the same, just wanted to say the procedure itself isn't that bad. The anticipation of it is far worse than the actuality of it. Really it's like you fall asleep and wake up with your period, haha. I had minor cramping, nothing but period-like type discomfort. You will do fine :hugs: and then it will be nice to be able to move forward. When is it scheduled?

I know, like everyone, I hope we catch this cycle if it's going to happen only because I'd love a November baby -- following that will be right around Christmas which I'd like to avoid, and then the month after that would give me another January baby and I don't want to have them with birthdays too terribly close :/ And too much longer and I'm going to feel too old/like the age gap between my kids will be too much.....But I guess we'll see. I think that's putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, glad you are out of limbo. I also had a longer than my usual LP by one day. I'm thinking maybe weight loss, sickness, still regulating while nursing, or a combo of them. Also glad you guys were talking about if before SIL announced #3 because like you said it could come off as not an original idea.

Oh and all 3 kids are or were sick 

Dobby, yup I would stay away from OA. Ditto the advice from Wintee and gigs.

Winter Erika was about 6 days after onset of fever and Serena was tested a day after fever. I tested same day but I feel like I have whatever they have which I think is just a cold. 

I'm glad you guys can stop quarantine and go out and about. Our health system is allowing team members to work if they have covid as long as asymptomatic but they work covid units or if covid units full they go to other floors (with exception of cancer, labor and delivery, pediatrics, and NICU). 


Addie I didn't look at test but FX for the outcome you are hoping for!

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm still not feeling well.


----------



## DobbyForever

So new development sorry still at work and on phone

he called me during my lunch break and was like well inviting you up was a joke. Which is did sound like and joke and I couldn’t hear him well, so that could be true. Because he was saying he wanted to take it slow and how I felt about that and something about having boundaries then was like something I couldn’t understand come up to my place then laughed. So yeah could have been a joke. He said we are a far ways away from being invited up, and when he does that it will be to cook dinner for me and that’s it. He apologized again for biting my lip. Said he got carried away and it won’t happen again. And that he meant slow and he wants to build an emotional foundation before we do anything physical. So idk if I’m just seeing demons because I’m used to being with demons or if he is a wolf in sheep’s clothing. He did admit that he is obviously attracted to me and I am sensual and it’d be a lie to say he hadn’t thought about me in that context or that he isn’t happy to see that we obviously have a mutual attraction and know how to kiss each other. But everything is good time. He wants a relationship with me not quick thrills. So idek what to think anymore because I’ve been so wrong with seeing red flags that don’t exist with him but I don’t want to repeat the mistake of not running immediately


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek sorry you’re under the weather, too! I hope you are all feeling better soon. Are you off work because of it or just pushing through?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, if you weren’t into him sexually, would you like him for his personality/lifestyle?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I still think you shouldn't see him. There were other red flags. Not saying it's the worst thing but I think he will probably always put career before family (this is something that I used to struggle with). In any case, it is your life and your decision to make but this is how I view things from what you've wrote.

Gigs thank you. I hope we all feel better soon too and I am just pushing through it since I mostly work from home.


----------



## WinterBub

Sorry you're feeling so rough, flueky. It does sound like you've conclusively ruled out covid! I will say that even this year, LO has been much sicker with a non-covid cold and that stomach bug he had around New Year. Also, just FYI- none of us had a fever at any point. I hope that everyone turns the corner tonight. :hugs: Nothing beats a good night's sleep, so i hope you can get some rest and relaxation in tonight.

I hate that they're having people work while positive. I think a lot of the restrictions have (in hindsight) done more harm than good (looking at you, toddler masks and school closures)... But isolating when sick is just common sense. Both for the person who is getting over covid (even if not terribly sick, their body is fighting an infection and they should be allowed to rest) and the also for the issue of spreading it on to others. It's just all so stupid and illogical. :dohh:

Thank you, giggle. I had a D&C last time, so I do know what to expect. There was a lot of sitting around alone and waiting (OH wasn't allowed in/was with LO), and I remember feeling them moving me around while I was going under with the anaesthetic. The whole thing was not dramatic in any way, just unpleasant. I will be happy once it is over, at least. It is scheduled for Thursday.

Dobby- I still say "nope!". Honestly, mainly the napkin thing got me. Clearly you didn't like him, and that's fine. There's no reason to talk yourself into it if you didn't feel like it was a good thing. I'd probably let some of it go as awkward jokes etc, but the fact you weren't comfortable with him, and that he had so many drinks are both legitimate red flags. So, I say cut your losses now. If you're unsure, then I would do one more date. If you're not enjoying being around him after that, then hanging on any longer is 100% a mistake. :hugs:Why force something if it isn't there, you know?


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter glad you’re out of the isolation period! I’m sorry that it looks like you’ll be needing the surgery. Hopefully the surgery goes smoothly and the recovery is an easy one. It’s definitely a lot of different emotions. Sending hugs. I do agree with Gigs, in hindsight there is something more pleasant about the surgical option. But I feel like that hit me in a different way because you are asleep for it. Feels more sudden. You’re not being harsh at all with your ob. Those are all valid points. Hopefully the fertility specialist can give you some better insight. The jewelry sounds like an absolutely beautiful idea. Parenting is hard because there is that fear of looking back one day and regretting your choices. But you can only do what you think is best. As long as you do that, there’s nothing to regret. I do second Gigs, if you’re in the states they should have an early start program. You can qualify for the preschool but decline enrollment and just ask for speech services. But it would be free through your public school district. You just have to go through their evaluation, but they have 15 days to respond to your request and 60 to complete their evaluation and offer services.

Gigs I’m glad that af came. I get the bittersweet of it though. I hope the conversation goes over well and you get to full on try. And haha def good it came up before SIL. Hoping you get that November baby! I do agree that giving up my time and attention to dummies is not getting me any closer to finding a true partner. I will have to disagree about damaging my goods though. I’m super sex positive (obviously lol), so as long as the sex I have is consensual like I’m an adult and I should be allowed to do what I want with my body. If my future partner takes issue with that, it’s a double standard. I will say since I got back on the sex wagon, I’ve been a lot better about only doing it on my terms with that one exception where I just wanted to get him out of my house asap. I get what you’re saying though and I love that you care <3 

Addie what other brands are you using? And I know you said you had another post for your current tests, but I’m too tired to look. That is odd but promising that the lines are progressing when comparing across the mornings. I only use fmu for progression. Hope that you get clarity and the outcome that you want soon

Re Silver Fox. The expectations were set day one. We had matched, and I noted on his profile that he said had and doesn’t want more kids. So I messaged him to thank him for matching with me, but I obviously am a package deal and I’m on the fence about a second kid. But I like to give compliments for the sake of compliments because they brighten people’s day, so I was like you’re stunning and I hope that you find what you’re looking for. And he was like thanks you too and yeah it would be casual between us because I don’t want more kids and I wouldn’t want you to give up having more kids to be with me. But we’re adults so if you ever are interested in a fab situation with an actual friendship then lmk. And I like attention so we sext a lot. He’s actually been really sweet today because I picked his brain about the lip thing and kind of whined about why guys just immediately see me and think sex, and he’s like look I know dating is off the table but you are an incredibly special lady and as long as you allow it then I will continue to help you see how great you are as a person. I did sleep with him. LOL ftr. I don’t regret it, but omg he would not stfu and his equipment left something to be desired. So. Idk if I could do that again from a pure pleasure standpoint.

Re OA he will definitely always put career first. And there was a time in my life where I would never be okay with that. I just don’t know how I feel about it now. Like I don’t mind it because I’ve reached a point of independence, and he did reach out once a day. Things just broke down over the scheduling of the date, but we have a solution to that. Idk. I don’t think he lied on the phone. He had no reason to and he sounded earnest, but I’d had guys lie when they didn’t need to before. I do think I just see demons everywhere because I’m used to seeing demons. My uneasiness comes from the conversational flags. And some of them are pot calling the kettle black. I wanted to see him again though until he bit my lip. And he’s the only person I’ve talked to all month that I actually want to date. But I do think maybe I overreacted to that. A few coworkers and friends said that him gently biting my lip does not mean he only wants sex. He didn’t grab my body or anything. He had one hand on my waist and the other on my face. Didn’t even try to go low. There was nothing aggressive or forceful about the kiss either. And he didn’t do it again after. Idk. I guess just treading cautiously for now. I do like that when I tell him I need something, he makes it happen. He made a point to call me in between work meetings, and it was a good talk. And I do really love that. I love that when I’m feeling some type of way that I can tell him and he validates me and he changes his behavior. I do want to sleep with him though so HAHAHAHAHA needless to say, I came home and immediately took my bcp. I did delete the app though. I’m tired.


----------



## DobbyForever

I did though in polite but no uncertain terms tell him that whether he wants to date me or otherwise, I was here for it. So for him to triple down on dating is nicer. Just have to see if he means it.


----------



## WinterBub

It's all up to you, Dobby. Obviously none of us were there and can't feel what you felt, or see the scene for ourselves. Just look after yourself, and be honest with yourself about how you feel :hugs:i don't think it has to all be fireworks and pure bliss from first glance, but I think if it's going to be a positive relationship, then you should have overall positive feelings. 

Not to put words in Giggle's mouth- but I took her comment to more mean that if you're putting energy into side guys, then you're not going to have the time and energy to invest in finding one guy who ticks all the boxes. Like if sex is already taken care of, then that's one bit less motivation to invest into looking for a relationship (iykwim). You're right that you should do whatever you're comfortable with with your body. 

I'm sorry- dating sucks, and we all have our own experiences and observations that spin how we come at this stuff. Blah.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah. My feeling is that it’ll be work. Trauma work, which so far he’s been really good navigating it. And that scares me and makes me uncomfortable. It scares me because I can’t trust that he’s just a good, mature person because I don’t know people like that. If makes me uncomfortable because when we communicate about my feelings and needs, I feel so heard and safe and I don’t want that to go away. I’m scared if I keep having these freak outs over nothing, he’s going to decide I’m not worth it. I’m scared that we can be two good people but not good together and then I’m just back to being alone. And then I’m scared that maybe he’s just like my ex and can talk himself out if things and my uneasiness is real vs trauma. Idk. I need a therapist lol. ETA also scared if it works. People get divorced all the time. Or worse it works out. And suddenly I’m splitting holidays with his family or not seeing mine every weekend. I like him. I just don’t see it working, and not because of anything he has done. Because of me and my anxiety and my trauma.

Yeah. I told SF that. Like I get so few favors from my parents that it’s not sustainable to date and maintain a casual fwb. And yeah sometimes I just want a fwb. Trust me, there’s a nagging thought that I could be happy with a situationship like SF where we’re friends and have sex but end of day my life, my rodeo. Lots to think about.

thanks for letting me vent here. A lot of times this is the only place I can process things


----------



## WinterBub

Vent away! We can only react to what you say, and it just seemed like it was overall a negative experience. Only you know how you really feel. :hugs:

I'm irritated beyond belief. Just was told that if my covid test comes up positive, they will cancel my surgery. The fact that I reported my positive doesn't count because I don't have lab paperwork (just an at home test). So FML. I have to go tomorrow to do a test at the hospital. So [-o&lt;. As much as I dont really want to do the surgery, I super duper don't want to be forced to wait another 10 days, or have to do the medication. :cry:


----------



## DobbyForever

omg winter I’m so sorry!!!! That’s so frustrating. Hopefully the test comes back negative but I know those pcrs are super sensitive. FXed. I’ve had an awful medical and an easy one. It is a lot harder emotionally though so praying you can still get the surgery 

Lol to be fair I was pretty pissed by the time I typed that as my three friends had basically gone off saying that he’s a lying sack of s* for biting my lip. So I only talked about the negatives. Left out the good things. Thought about typing them but then I didn’t want it to feel like I was trying to backtrack :rofl: the only thing that I didn’t really like about dinner (like ok he can be a judgy a-hole with his brother but so I am) was that he didn’t actually enjoy dinner. He eats so fast. While I love to stop and savor the moment and experience. I couldn’t even tell you what we ate because he ordered everything (at my request) but yeah idk. One thing came out and had two of each thing so I was like of fun we should like eat it together as a whole experienced. He was cute. Let me pick first, couple times put it on my plate. But it wasn’t like when I went out with Nice Guy and we laughed about each item and talked through what we liked and didn’t like. It was like eating for function vs pleasure. And eating is hella pleasurable to me lol. But that’s like personality defect and it won’t stop me from living my best life lol.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you. I'm just frustrated and feel like I can't catch a break at the moment. ](*,)i basically decided against the medication because I read stories about it being terrible, and some people have to have surgery because the medication doesn't work anyway. So, ugh. Don't want to have my hand forced. But it is what it is, it isn't as if I can make them to the surgery if they refuse. I'm also just mad because why didn't the nurse at my OB's office tell me to go and get a lab test when I told her that I had had a positive?!

I don't care about stuff like the eating too fast. Fine, it isn't a super attractive habit, but in the grand scheme of things that kind of thing isn't a deal breaker. You do what you want, just be honest with yourself etc :hugs:you are the only one who gets to deal with the good or bad, whatever it may be!


----------



## gigglebox

Aw no Winter! I am sorry to read this news! Wtf with your nurse not telling you about having to be "officially" tested? That is so ridiculous. The whole at-home test junk makes me enraged because what's the point?? If it doesn't "count", why bother testing? Ok I'm done on that rant...but anywho prayers up that it comes back negative this time around, or whoever is the decision maker on the matter will make a judgement call in your favor. How extremely frustrating!! I will say, in my experience, when "s" hits the fan over and over, it's bound to be balanced out with some good news in the not too distant future. Hang in there :hugs:

Dobs I would say Winter is on point and speaks much more eloquently than myself, haha. Obviously don't take the opinion or direction of a rando on the net (i.e. me), I just wanted to give you some food for thought. Ultimately what I wish for you is happiness, however you may find it! If it's in this guy, then that's great. Do you see a future with him? I would say that's the most important question, and it may take another date or two to answer it. Whatever you decide, I hope it brings happiness for you and A and any future Dobettes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter that is absolutely bananas that they didn’t tell you earlier to come in for a lab test if they were only going to accept a lab test. I’m sorry. It has been one thing after another for you, and hopefully that means good things are coming your way soon as Gigs said. It does suck to have the choice taken out of your hands, so I hope that things pan out and the test comes back negative. I know when I was given it, they gave me a second set just in case. I think people who tend to share online though is a unique group. Those who went through it and had a positive experience don’t tend to come around to the internet to talk about it. So just keep in mind that the internet may be skewed.

Gigs lol it’s all good. Honestly, I don’t know what I’d do without you internet randoms though! ;) Hehe future Dobettes. 

I feel like I can’t say if I have a future with him. I think his communication and how he navigates my trauma has been exceptional so far. I know the road wouldn’t be a cake walk, but I can see that he has the tools and capacity to work through it with me. He has never once tried to make me feel less than for my freak outs. I don’t know how I feel about the work and travel. Right now, it’s fine. But would it bother me when he’s missing anniversaries or kids’ plays? My mom was at everything, my stepdad was at everything important. I really appreciated that. I had friends who had parents that traveled or worked a lot, and I always felt sad for them. But they obviously turned out fine. Logistically, the potential for a future is there, and it scares me. He’s handsome, educated, gainfully employed, he is not opposed to a third marriage, he wants more kids, he’s pretty rooted in the Silicon Valley now. I’m just showing my true disorganized colors. There’s a part of me that sees the future with him and is here for it, but then I’m so scared of all the potential triggers or how sometimes things just don’t work out. I have an amazing life, and I think I could continue to have one without a partner or second kid. So to give up a sure thing for a chance at love, terrifying. I also don’t know much about his daughter or his baby momma and how our dynamic would be, and how well I am going to handle sharing my life and decisions and child(ren) with another woman. So I don’t know. I guess just going to continue to tread water and gather data?


----------



## gigglebox

Winter when will you get your results back?

I got cha Dobs. It's a complicated situation, for sure. Sounds like you are willing to give him another chance and get a better feel for his potential as a partner/father. The fact that you've already shown your brand of crazy and he's dealing with it well sounds positive. I will just reiterate that I hope all works out well and your end game is happiness <3

Flueky how are you feeling? How are the little ladies doing?

Shezza are you OK? I hope you're dealing with everything alright :hugs: 

Shae any updates on proposal stuff??? Valentines day is near, but I feel like that would be too cliche for your SO...I am with Dobs, I feel like 2/22/22 would be an option...I can't wait to see what ring he went with and how he proposes!

afm nothing special to report...3 days pregnant :haha: (positive thoughts into the universe, right?). We've been making Valentine's Day cards today. I always forget how nice it is and how good for the soul to do arts & crafts! I highly recommend it :)


----------



## WinterBub

Glad that you enjoyed some crafting. I used to do a lot of that stuff- alas, not any more. I also used to read a lot of paper books, but havent done that in ages either :-k I should start reading before bed. I have to think of a V day gift my OH. We don't really make a big deal out of it, but would like to get him something small. How did you make the cards? And I like the manifesting a pregnancy energy ;) 

So- my drama: went this morning for my covid test, and got a call an hour later that it was positive and the surgery was off. Then got a call an hour after that from my doctor to say that she told them it was emergency surgery and it can't be put off. So it is now back on for tomorrow morning. She was all mad about the govt sending out at home kits, but then apparently the results don't count. I do get that the hospital will 100% have people lie about a result to get their surgery done, so understand their policy. And I also don't want to get anyone else sick, but then again- by tomorrow it's days beyond the 10 they require. But if their policy is that only lab tests count, then they also need to make that crystal clear. I would have obviously gone to a lab if this had been made clear. I am grateful it is still on, but am a bit worried that it's all going to be awkward if they consider me as an active covid case :shrug: I understand if they want to be extra cautious dealing with me, but just another drama to navigate on an already sh*tty day. 

I think deep down you want a partner, Dobby. (I think most of us do). But I totally get that there's a tough part in giving up some autonomy/independence. And I was definitely looking for a partner when I met OH, but was also only wanting to get married and have kids etc if i met the right person. I would have kept travelling and doing other things if I didn't meet the right person, as I know some ill matched couples and that was a big no thanks. Maybe it will be a good balance if he's into work and you get some time alone etc (I'm thinking long term here- like if you were living together, but you get some me time while he's gone etc). Just see how it all goes, and like Giggle, I am wishing for happiness for you and A and potential future Dobettes ❤️

Flueky- how are you? Is everyone feeling better?? :hugs: I hope they are, and that you've been able to find some time to look after yourself, too. 

Shezza- hope you're doing ok. :hugs:

Shae- How are things? I'm glad you're not driving yourself nuts with the TTC stuff but miss your commentary! ❤️

And Pretty- really hope all is going well over there. Any further name news? And do you feel over covid now? I can't believe what a drama my covid experience has turned into consider how not actually sick I was :shrug:

Hi tdog, if you're still stopping by! :hi:


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for your doctor saving the day!! That’s wonderful! Is this the same obgyn we are not happy with? I know things may feel awkward but honestly I think the protocol for covid positive vs negative patients is still the sale at a hospital. You’ll certainly be in a mask and they’ll probably have you sanitize your hands throughout your visit but I think they do that to everyone. I had an appointment inside the hospital during covid and they took my temperature at the door and squirted copious amounts of hand sani in my palm, and that was about it. I don’t recall if the asked me the standard covid questions but probably. Anyway I’m sure it won’t be as bad as you anticipate:hugs:

and just like that I’m back up on the fence about #4. One second I’m all in, the next I’m fearful of the chaos #4 will bring, not to mention trying to homeschool 4 kids (!!!). This would be so much easier if hubby had a strong opinion either way.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh I forgot to comment about the card making! I have a bunch of paper with special prints on them (floral patterns, etc) so I cut out hearts from those pieces of paper and layers and glued them onto solid red construction paper. I really like how my Mom’s turned out but I forgot to take a picture before I sent it. If I remember I’ll take a pic of hubby’s card. It’s nothing amazing but hopefully he appreciates it. His actual gift is a disc which is a special disc in a line of products co-designed by his favorite female disc golf player. Also some keto friendly chocolate bars.

the kids will get candy :p


----------



## WinterBub

Your cards sound so cute. I have a set of blank cards and envelopes in different colors. Maybe LO and I can make one for my OH. Great idea! My OH likes those Funko Pop characters. I'll have to have a look if there are any new ones as that would totally fit the small gift bill. :-k

Thank you for the surgery pep talk, giggle. :hugs: I just don't want to do it all, and mostly don't want to make the people looking after me uncomfortable on top of it all. Just an extra layer of unpleasantness. And thank you for the medication feedback, Dobby. I totally get what you mean about the unhappy people being the ones to come and vent about bad experiences. The way things went for you did make me reconsider going for that option.

ETA: yes, it was the Dr I'm mad at that went to bat for me, and I really appreciated that. 

Hmmm... Re: #4. I guess you just have to be honest with yourself about what you want deep down. (And dive down to find out what that is!) I know the dream would be for your OH to be totally excited and into it. I think he is clearly open to it :) but you might never get him to openly encouraging ;) for what it is worth, I think he would be excited if it happened, based on what you say. I keep thinking about that Thanksgiving table question. I feel so lucky and blessed to have my LO, but I do really, really want and dream about having another face at the dinner table. If you in your heart of hearts want that, then go for it. ❤️ If you feel unsure and can see your family as complete as it is, then that's beautiful and wonderful too. I know it's a hard decision to make because it feels like it's all on you. But deep down you will find what you want to do.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’ll be Mia. My mom said my grandmother is being moved to hospice.

winter I’m sorry for the s*show with the test but glad it was sorted. I’m praying for a smooth surgery and recovery .

gigs arts and crafts are great. Glad you’re having fun with it

sorry that’s all I read


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Dobby :hugs:Just sending a big hug. I hope that the hospice is kind and comfortable, and that you're all ok navigating this.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby I didn’t know she had taken ill. I am so sorry to read this. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Winter glad the obgyn spoke up. If you’re over all comfortable with her, do you think after the dust has settled a little from this experience that you might talk to her about what she said? I did have to do that myself with a doctor last year. He was really flippant about a situation I was experiencing and brushed me off. I later wrote him a message about how I felt he wasn’t taking my concerns seriously. He called me after that and apologized, then got me labs for a bunch of tests and referred me to a specialist. In the end everything with me was ok, I still don’t like that doctor though. Next time I go to that practice I’ll be requesting someone else…

thank you for your kind words about #4! I have been thinking about it nearly constantly for weeks. I will figure it out but really feel I’ll regret it if we don’t go for it.


----------



## gigglebox

Today has already been so rough, and it’s only just noon…back on team “3 kids is enough” lol — but we’ll see how/if that changes as the fertile window approaches, haha.
I’m just frustrated today with the kids acting out (they had a play date with their cousins this morning and were all riled up). Ds3 especially so, but he can be pretty emotional so meh. Then ds1 is really not trying at his schoolwork — I think it’s mostly laziness. He just doesn’t want to figure things out for himself. “How do I do this?!” Is often yelled by him in frustration before he figures it out, but he’s hoping someone will tell him or do it for him. I know he is delayed so I struggle with knowing when to help him vs. when to make him do things on his own. All this today has led me to think one more kid is going to add too much chaos. Despite today being a “bad” day, I really feel like everything is balanced out pretty well right now. I feel good about school. The idea of homeschooling 4 kids, as I mentioned earlier, is so daunting! At least with #2 & #3 I might be able to teach them side by side since their age gap is so small, so really it will be more or less akin to teaching 2 agendas rather than 3. Add another kid, it becomes 3, plus the chaos of trying to teach the boys with an infant demanding so much attention….

then there’s also the fact that I want a girl. If it’s a boy I foresee major gender disappointment in my future. 

but when I tell myself that I don’t want to have a fourth, I get emotional, like tears in my eyes emotional. I’m sad about this choice…what does that mean? I think they’re tears of sadness but also frustration because there is no clear answer, and I’m not comfortable with either choice. I wish I had more time but I’m feeling like “it’s now or never” because of my age and the kids’ age. 

as of this second I’m team 3 kids are enough and hoping SIL has a girl :haha:


----------



## gigglebox

And to complete this three post series...

I talked to hubby today again about babies and all my thoughts. As it turns out, he is only on board if I really want one. But he does not want another baby, unless I want one. That is kind of a worst case scenario for me, me wanting one all on my own -- that means if anything goes wrong, the fault lies on me...if we're stressed with four, I'll only have myself to blame. At least if we're both preventing and it happens on accident, it's really more his fault, let's face it :haha: I am sad but also a part of me is relieved; we both agree that what we really want is another 3-4 year old, not a baby (and before you think it, we're not really looking at adoption at this time). So it looks like it's a no-go on ttc #4, at least for now. Maybe we'll reassess later but we are in a good groove right now and I think we're just going to go with things the way they are before adding chaos back into our lives. I was totally OK with this before and at peace with no daughter, so I know I'll get there again. I'm really sad because I've wanted a sister my whole life, a daughter all my adult live, and it's not to be.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I was going to chime in. That while I know everyone says you won't regret not having a baby. I think we know what we are capable of dealing with. I love my girls but I really don't see myself being able the manage more than 3. I'm liking the lifestyle we are fixing to get into with them being older and not the sleep deprived, emotional mess of the newborn/postpartum days. There are plenty of women that can handle more and I'm happy for them, I'm just not one of them. 

Dobby I'm very sorry to hear about your grandma. :hugs:


Winter, I'm glad your OB stuck up for you bit sorry you had to go through that. 


AFM we are on the mend. I felt my worst Tuesday. I even took another at home test and it was negative. I felt like I had the flu that one time. It was just like a bad cold with extreme exhaustion. Girls pretty much back to normal. DH managed to stay well 

I fixed spaghetti in the instant pot tonight, YUM! I really prefer it compared to my typical method. The noodles really soaked up the flavor, less dishes afterwards.


----------



## WinterBub

:hugs:big hugs, Giggle. I totally get all your thoughts: it is a big responsibility to take on if it is always going to be the child that you pushed for. It sounds like you have a beautiful family, and there is nothing wrong with enjoying it. I still think you have at least a couple of years left to change your mind. And those sound like wise words from flueky. ❤️ I feel like even if I had 5, I'd always have wanted one more.

Sorry that you have been so sick, flueky. I wonder if you all had the old fashioned flu(?) I guess it doesn't actually matter what it was- the important thing is that everyone is feeling better. ❤️

Thinking of you, Dobby.

AFM- everything was very straight forward and it was helpful to know what was going to happen. The anesthetist was really kind (he came in to talk to me beforehand), which I appreciated, but then I started crying because he was so nice. And I was teary from that point until they knocked me out. 3/4 nurses were really kind. So, can't complain. I'm just sad. Thank you for all the support- I really appreciate it.

Also- apparently I'll likely test positive for covid for 3 months. Wild. And I asked for a copy of the lab report, so at least I have that now. No, giggle- I won't say anything to my OB. I feel like it would just be awkward all around. I will thank her for going to bat for me about the test, but figure I'll just leave the other topic. I think she's just really analytical- my OH is somewhat the same. There's kind of no point trying to explain some things to him because it just doesn't compute. I have to either chang doctors or accept her as she is. But good for you standing up for yourself with your doctor! I agree with your choice though too to simply go with someone else next time if you're not a good fit.


----------



## gigglebox

wtfffffffff my internet just imploded and erased my long message! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh dang it!!!

I was just saying thank you ladies, in so many words. Also acknowledging that the feeling of "one more" will probably never go away, no matter how many kids I have -- that as they age and get easier, I will probably always feel like I could handle one more. I was adamant I was done just a few months ago...
Also I discovered my healthshare covers maternity, but I'd still have to pay $6,000 plus the cost of any genetic screening (they don't cover that)....so yeah....yikes.

Winter, I'm glad everything went well and it wasn't as bad as you anticipated. Good luck on trying a new ob, I hope they are receptive to you and don't blow you off this time. How are you feeling, emotionally? Are you feeling like you have some closure now?

Fluek I'm glad to hear you are feeling better and the worst of things is behind you! Did you have a fever at all? I second Winter, maybe it was "just" the flu? I don't want to say "just" -- flus are f'ing miserable. Lucky hubby for dodging the bullet! and yay for the ladies feeling better. 
Wow I have so much to learn about the insta-pot, lol. Glad you found a good recipe! That sounds really yummy. I'm going to have to find a keto friendly pasta substitute...maybe spaghetti squash? Hubby is full on doing keto, getting rid of sugars in basically everything, too....I am dipping my toes in, not committed fully but getting there. Tried my first cup of warm coffee without sugar (I drink it this way cold, but warm I prefer my sugar). It was not terrible, I could get used to it. Evidently heavy cream is ok with keto so that works for me :) Going to try my hand at a keto peanut butter chocolate smoothie later today and see how it goes. 

Unfortunately I don't see this a a sustainable diet long term as of right now, but we'll see. I just like my sweets too much. Honestly I really don't consume too much carbs so I don't see an issue there, but the sweets...THE SWEETS! and artificial sweeteners are gross. I can't stand stevia.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter interesting to hear about testing positive for 3 months. Also :hugs: how are you feeling?

Gigs, probably could do a spaghetti squash instead of noodles. Sounds pretty good actually. I don't care for artificial sweeteners myself. As for coffee, have you ever heard of "bones coffee" we order coffee grounds from them. I can actually drink coffee without creamer or sugar. I will say it doesn't taste exactly as the described flavors....more like a faint hint. I also had to wean myself to drinking without creamer. I think I started at like a tablespoon and slowly added less and less. Anyways, my favorite flavors so far are highland grog and strawberry cheesecake.

AFM got some time off scheduled and approved :) waiting on scheduling an actual vacation for a bit. Just wait and see if I feel brave enough. I kind of feel like next year would be a better year as their ages would be 2.5, 4, and 6 when we went vs this summer it'll be 1.5, 3, and 5. Plus, if I save now I could pit it back and put it towards a Disney vacation. Kinda where I want to take them next year.


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo for PTO! When is it scheduled for? What will you be doing? And hey nothing wrong with a staycation if you want to save for a big trip next year. That sounds fun! I REALLY want to go to Harry Potter World. Definitely wait and go next year so you have a better chance of the kids remembering. I have never heard of Bones coffee but I’ll look into it! Thanks for the suggestion. I could probably slowly wean off the cream but I won’t if it’s keto friendly, plus it is basically my breakfast and keep me full until noonish when I have an actual meal.

oh also I ended up getting a collagen supplement! We got that along with a bunch of other stuff. Hoping all of it helps me overall just feel better. The supplements and the diet. I’d love to feel comfortable in a bathing suit this year, or at least out on the disc golf course in a tank top.


----------



## WinterBub

:hugs:im sorry, giggle. I know it is disappointing. But, hey- if you're at all on the fence, then this isnt a hard no just yet. See how you feel in a few months. And good for you re: your health kick. I was just reading up about vitamins and what not that can boost egg quality. And I really need to get a handle on my eating. Obviously not super happy at the moment- but I logged my calories today, and yikes. :dohh: I plan to start thyroid medication and whatever new vitamins at some point 2-4 weeks from now. And then need to get back into morning walks and an afternoon work out. Just need a bit of a lifestyle overhaul.

I'm doing ok. I'm not sure why it has all been much more emotional etc this time. I'm sad, but also relieved not to have the whole thing looming over me any more.

And yeah- the 3 month covid thing was interesting. Not sure what they do for things like tests required to fly. What if you are trying to fly home from somewhere and just keep coming up positive?! I have zero interest in international travel while any of this is going on.

Some time off sounds lovely, flueky. You deserve a break! Are you still thinking of a weekend away with hubby? Re: a family trip- what about doing a weekend or something just for fun? So, not a huge amount of $$$, but just a weekend at a hotel or somewhere close to some fun stuff? I was just thinking the girls might find it exciting and fancy to stay in a hotel or a cute air bnb. It's hard with young kids- sounds like so much fun, but lots of work just to pack, plan etc. :-k


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, mostly just scheduled off around all of our birthdays and some days off in April and May so I can take them to a local theme park (well it's about 90 minutes away but the closest one). We took them last year in December and ended up buying season passes. I would prefer to go when it's not really hot and maybe less crowded as school will be in session. As for Disney next year, so far DH is not on board. Oh well, I can always keep some money back each tax refund to put towards it in the future.

Yeah if I wasn't eating an actual breakfast then I'd definitely keep the cream to keep fuller longer. Nice on the collagen supplement, I hope it works for you. After taking it nearly a month, my joints feel better. I definitely feel ya on wanting to feel comfortable in a bathing suit. I felt like such a whale last year. I had a size XL and it was tight and not flattering. 

Winter yes it can really be eye opening when you track what you eat. I had been logging mine in myfitnesspal but just been busy. I'm more aware of portions and of eating. I try to only eat when hungry. I'm really an emotional eater. Sounds like a good fitness plan. Walking is good for both mental and physical health. 

With the time I have off now, just some day trips or just working/resting at home. I think DH and I will see if one of our parents would take off and watch the girls while we go out and have a day to ourselves. He doesn't really trust anyone overnight with them. 

I do have more pto to use so think I'll take a week off in June. It's undecided if we will go anywhere yet. I think I will choose an airbnbif we do go somewhere with kids because you aren't worried about guests hearing them be crazy.


----------



## WinterBub

I can see the argument for waiting on Disney until they're older. :-k Just gotta find that sweet spot where they really enjoy it, and nobody is too old for it. (Though are you ever too old for it?! :lol:) More time to save up, as you say, at least. And if Disney isn't possible next year, then all the more reason to go somewhere this year! 

A day out sounds really lovely. I get not wanting to do overnight- it does seem to up the ante. We haven't done that ever, either. 

Done way better today with eating, though don't think I'm likely to lose much weight until I can start doing some exercise etc. Eating better is a good start, anyway. Haven't been up to much today- not felt great, so just taking things easy. I was looking up PCOS friendly recipes online (seemingly largely no and low carb), but everything I saw kept having coconut oil in it. :dohh: ive just never been a fan, and know some people complain it makes them feel sick.


----------



## WinterBub

Ps. What was in your smoothie, giggle?

Pps. What is the tea you're drinking, Shae?


----------



## gigglebox

Winter I'm not surprised food's been a challenge with all the stress you've been under :hugs: I hope it gets easier soon. What is it with the coconut oil? Like to cook with or actually a large amount in recipes? I imagine any keto stuff will also be PCOS friendly. I'm going to start trying some soon. The smoothie was coconut milk and heavy cream, ice, peanut butter, and cocoa powder. The peanut butter has a minimal amount of sugar in it but I will be trying this again with xylitol which I'm waiting to receive (a sugar substitute/sugar alcohol). It was kind of meh without that extra sugar kick but did the job to curb my desire for something sweet, and it was filling enough.

I've been doing the keto thing for 3 days now and already down almost 2 lbs so that's cool. I guess it's supposed to come off a lot over the next week or two before slowing down, you know, those initial pounds down....we'll see how it goes.

Fluek that sounds fun! I'm hoping we can do the theme park thing this year. How do you manage with three? Was it easier than you thought or kind of difficult? I'm thinking it would be fun to go with the whole family, including cousins. There'd be plenty of adults to kid ratio.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, it actually went better than I thought. The girls were well behaved and V didn't complain of being too tired to walk. Since they did so well our first trip we upgraded to the season pass. The park is family friendly. They let you do parent swaps. There was one rode where you are "driving" a classic 50s car they let me rode with V and S. Once we got through they did a swap where the driver changed (S drove the first time and V drove the 2nd) without having to get back in line. The 2nd and 3rd time we went we brought a grandparent to stay with E since she couldn't ride many rides. 

Awesome job gigs! 

Winter yes I'm thinking I probably won't steer him to do Dusney next year but I really want a family trip before V starts school. Yes, we haven't both been away overnight for S or E. When I was in the hospital with E, DH only spent a little bit of the day with us.

Ah I don't mind coconut oil but everyone is different. I really wanted to lose weight shortly after having E but my supply dipped when I was really into making an effort to lose. I ended up stopping but I di slowly make better choices for my health q few months later. I lost a few lbs and kind of stayed there until I was ready to actively attempt to lose. 



AFM I had a coworker comment on how she can tell I've lost weight. My mom mentioned it yesterday too. It is always nice to have others visualize your efforts. V talked me into doing some YouTube exercise videos. 

I saw a wonderful cheesecake on a FB instantpot group.....gonna have to make it. Maybe I can make it and take some down to in laws so we don't eat all of it lol. I haven't had cheesecake since Christmas so I'm wanting a piece.


----------



## tdog

:hi: lovely ladies iam lurking I promise :haha: we have decided to ntnp so I had implant removed yes I'm nuts :loopy: we love Big families and he is all for living his life how he would want intsead of wondering and worrying, he has had a call from the hospital he has to have the cpap machine when he sleeping to help with his breathing, I no he is all for not worrying at all that and I'm so happy he isn't but I do I'm such a worrier at the best of times if I'm honest:rofl: so now we are ntnp ill be posting my tests with you lovely bnb family, tell me if it's raw for some of you or if you don't want me to I won't I don't want to upset any of you after all we are like family :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## WinterBub

Omg- that cheesecake is amazing! Is that a pic off the FB page, or did you actually make that?!

Sounds like we're all trying to do healthier eating. If you find any good recipes, I'd love to hear them. Seemingly, I'm meant to do low carb re: PCOS. Good for you on those comments, flueky. Awesome when people can see a change! And I find that really motivating to keep it going. And wow, giggle- 2lb that fast :shock: I'm not sure if I would be able to make keto work... But that kind of a result sure is something!! I know my SIL lost a lot (like 30ish lb) doing it. We don't see them often, so not sure on specifics and if she's still doing it to maintain. 

I'm feeling better today. I had a lot of cramping yesterday, and that has been much improved. I also kept the improvements going re: eating. So, just trucking along and plotting out what I feel I can do to maybe get in a better place physically. Looked up some suggested vitamins for PCOS, and trying to make a plan to eat better, schedule in exercise etc. I also went and bought some different flavored teas- was thinking/hoping that could help me drop caffeine (bad for healthy ovulation apparently), and drop soda/diet soda too. I like chai teas, but sadly they are caffeinated. It is about half the caffeine of coffee, so better- but would like to find some caffeine free options. 

What is the protein shake you're trying Dobby? (I think you mentioned one?) 

Hope you're doing ok, Dobby :hugs: been thinking of you and your family. 

Hi Tdog :hi: nice to see you! Post away (at least as far as I'm concerned). Always happy to see a new baby! Sorry about the CPAP. Im sure that wasn't great to hear, but hopefully will help him health wise. 

And finally: Go Bengals! Would love the underdog to win!!


----------



## DobbyForever

I do lurk. To say I’m ok is the overstatement of the year. I don’t know how much more I can take. My grandmother had low o2 yesterday, so they sent her to the hospital to investigate. She’s stable but they put her on the covid floor as a precaution. My mom doesn’t answer her phone, so they call me. I had to tell them last night that she has a dnr. Visitors aren’t allowed on the covid floor. The nurse expects her to recover. She’s back to not eating. Please pray that she doesn’t die in there. She deserves so much better than to die alone in the hospital.

the protein I drink now that I don’t love is naked protein. I got it on Amazon. The protein I like is from a company called Gainful. I don’t like any additives or sweeteners. Just drink it with nonfat milk.

sorry love you all going back to my cave now


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Dobby :hugs:ill say a prayer that she recovers quickly. What garbage that she's on the covid floor if she hasn't tested +. They had my test completed at the hospital in an hour. Why wouldn't they test her before placing her there??! :growlmad: I'm sorry- hope everything improves.


----------



## gigglebox

I was thinking the same Winter, I don’t understand why they would put her with the covid patients. I’m legit irate for you Dobs, that’s just not right to put her there and isolate her from family. I did send prayers up her. I hope she is released soon. I’m sorry all of the additional stress! 

winter I’m glad your physical discomfort is subsiding. I love chai tea! What about decaf coffee? That is what I primarily drink. I hope you find a diet that suits you. I think the toughest thing is finding a diet that can be sustainable long term. After all nothing will work if it’s not a lifestyle change.

so afm…as predicted my brain won’t shut up about #4. I wish I could switch off the broodiness !


----------



## DobbyForever

I hope that everyone had a lovely Valentine’s


----------



## shaescott

Hey everyone, sorry I went AWOL for a bit, I’ve been not focusing too much on my cycle and all that. I take an OPK every morning and that’s all. 

Honestly popping in here cuz I did a bad thing :shy: Last night during Valentine’s Day BD, SO pulled out and finished on my butt, and I kinda smeared some onto my vagina, like with my hand, not a t-shirt/towel. About 5 minutes later I started internally freaking out, I feel like that’s way more dangerous than what I’d previously done with the contaminated t-shirt and I started feeling TERRIBLE about it, I mean I want a baby, that doesn’t freak me out, but getting pregnant because I did something objectively wrong does, because I can’t keep a secret to save my life, and how would I tell SO that I’m pregnant because I was fertile and therefore crazy and intentionally got some on my vagina… I especially can’t admit it to him now because the ring just shipped and I can’t ruin that whole thing. I’m getting ahead of myself, it wasn’t like I sucked it up with a syringe and shot it at my cervix :rofl: so it’s still more likely I won’t get pregnant. I checked internally after and didn’t notice any fluid that felt/looked like semen. Plus, my CM was pretty thick, so any that managed to get in probably got stuck right away. I know I need to just breathe and deal with that consequence if it comes. I just feel dumb and awful, it was like a momentary lapse of judgement and then I was straight up praying for forgiveness because I felt so awful about it. 
Just did my morning OPK and it was negative, which means I’m going to have a late ovulation this cycle, how late is to be seen, but I’m not getting EWCM or a high cervix so far. Can’t lie, wondering if God is up there dodging my monthly attempts to get pregnant like “nope, not time, nah, will you stop that, no” and is currently like “you don’t get to ovulate for 5 days now because you were an idiot” :rofl: who knows

Dobs I’m sorry to hear about your grandmother. Prayers that she recovers quickly.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I would say the odds are highly unlikely. sadly your guilt will probably not be alleviated until af shows...but just take it as a lesson :hugs: and don't do that again -- the resulting pregnancy, if it ever occurred, would be filled with guilt and you wouldn't enjoy that I don't think! 
I know they say "it just takes one" but honestly, it takes millions. The lucky few that make it to the egg also need foot soldiers to help ensure their survival. Probably a whole million or two might be able to get past your infertile mucus barrier, but not just a few, and very unlikely the few that would not even get a head start by being next to the cervix, or even inside the vag. 
You are very likely OK, but as for the guilt, I can't help except to say that I absolutely would not say a word to SO unless a pregnancy happened (although I don't think it will). 

That is super exciting the ring has shipped!!!! Do you have any suspicions it will happen soon?


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs thinking of you and hoping your Valentines was OK, all things considered :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Don't worry, Shae. We all do stuff we regret, and the drive from these hormones is no joke!!! I agree with Giggle that odds are so low- don't stress, because it is unlikely and what's done is done, anyway. :hugs:that's so exciting that the ring shipped! ❤️ And that's awesome that you're doing an opk and leaving it at that.

:hugs:Dobby. Hope things are going ok for you today.

Decaf coffee is a good idea, giggle! I tried raspberry leaf tea yesterday, and that was pretty decent tasting. I did a little shopping expedition and bought various flavored teas, some protein bars, and a protein shake tlo try. Spoke to a woman at the vitamin shop who was really helpful. She suggested pea protein (not whey or soy) for women if you're worried about hormone imbalances. Googling now seems to support that :shrug: This stuff is all complicated- apparently whole soy (ie. Edamame beans) is good for PCOS, but processed soy (ie. Soy milk) is not :dohh:.

What is the tea you were using, Shae?

Out of curiosity: if you're full on doing keto, what does a day of food look like for you, giggle? I don't think I could maintain it, but the whole thing is really interesting.


----------



## WinterBub

And :hugs:giggle. I wish I had a crystal ball and could tell you how things turn out, and if you should or shouldn't go for it for #4. I'm always team have a baby, so I'm not a good helper at making a smart/logical decision! I hope you work out what to do- just don't stress about the time limit just yet. I know that I've had bad experiences, and age may be a factor... But if age is my issue, then im a real statistical outlier. It seems like there's not a huge difference in outcomes between 35-37. You don't need to feel rushed just yet.


----------



## gigglebox

It's not just my own age I'm concerned about with time passing, it's the age gap between my kids. I don't want my youngest to feel like an outcast. They're already be an almost 4 year age gap if we get pregnant immediately. 

I KNOW y'all must be getting sick of my waffling but I'm back on team let's go for it *face palm* more internal debate below, PLEASE skip if you find me annoying lol
It also occurs to me that recently my days of being frustrated and a hard "no" are days we have company and things get crazy. These days are FAR outweighed by the days where everything is fine...
I can make school work...it might be fun to actually make a school room, which we have been discussing. And then my 4yo who is starting school this year can have a lax first year with a baby in the house. He already knows many, if not all of the basic things grade K kids learn through the year, so we can ease into it which will be nice. DS1 is already in the groove of homeschooling so no worries there.
I already have the minivan :haha:
I just need hubs to be OK with it. Like actually OK, not a reluctant "if you insist..." kind of OK.


----------



## WinterBub

Yep, I hear you on the age gap! I get the concern there, but think all the other questions are more important (do you for sure want to? Does he?). I think the thing with the age gap is that you don't get any guarantees, anyway. Just have to settle the question of hubby's true feelings. Hard to gauge how he feels as I don't know him, and obviously we don't hear your conversations first hand. But, I think if I really felt a yearning for a baby, and OH was good with it, that would be enough for me. You might never get a super eager yes. I take it that if he DTD as required... Well, that's the clear yes. At the end of the day, he'd love it and be Dad just like he is with the kids you already have. By the time the theoretical baby is a real baby, it doesn't really matter how it came about (iykwim). It would only give me pause if you know he really doesn't want to at all. 

My OH had to go into the office today (first time since I had the surgery). I'm mostly fine at this point, but can't lift heavy things. So, we took the side off of LO's crib and put the toddler rail on. He's apparently not feeling nap time any more :sad2: He has a babygate on his door, but he's obviously taken this as a sign that staying in bed is optional. :wacko:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs thanks for the reassurance, you’re definitely right, it’s super unlikely. I’m much more calm now thinking rationally that my CM was thick yesterday (thinner today but not EWCM, just milky) and it barely got in me. I might not even ovulate for a while, I had hoped I’d be more regular with this supplement considering the last 2 cycles it worked, but who knows. Maybe it’ll be positive OPK tomorrow, but I doubt it. 

Hugs re: baby or no baby. I can’t imagine how hard that must be, having 3 awesome babies already but worrying you’ll regret not having more. A patient of mine said the other day that she regretted not having more kids, that you never regret having another, but you do regret not having them. At the same time, you need to be financially able to care for one more as well as mentally/emotionally/physically etc. It’s a hard choice. I’m always pro one more baby, but I’m a rando on the internet, so don’t make any decisions based off my opinions lol

Winter I missed the beginning of this discussion, do you know what kind of hormone imbalance you have? I wasn’t taking a tea but rather an herbal tincture I put in tea to mask the taste, but I stopped taking it because it wasn’t working to regulate my cycle which was the whole point. Now I’m taking myoinositol/d-chiro inositol, last 2 cycles it worked with CD15-17 ovulation (rather than CD22-35 previously), I’m CD16 and no + OPK yet, I was getting fertile CM at least a day in advance of the +OPK the last two cycles too. 

Regarding hormone imbalance, have you guys heard of Modern Fertility? They test a bunch of your fertility hormones for way cheaper than going through a fertility clinic, it’s $159 and you can either do a finger prick at home or go to a local Quest lab and get a blood draw, I’m doing the latter because I’m a bad bleeder with finger sticks. They test your AMH (indicates ovarian reserve level), estradiol, TSH, FSH, LH, and prolactin, all drawn on CD3. So it’s not good for if you’re worried about progesterone levels post-ovulation or anything like that. I’m very curious about my estrogen levels as well as my AMH. I’m hoping that I won’t have work on CD3 because I wouldn’t be able to get the blood drawn. I won’t know when CD3 will be until I ovulate. Agh. Based on my schedule I don’t want to get a +OPK tomorrow, the next 3 days are fine though lol. I hope Quest is open on sundays…


----------



## WinterBub

Interesting that you mention myoinositol, Shae! I bought a ovulation vitamin blend that has:
Myo-inositol 2000mg
Alpha Lipoic Acid 
Grapeseed Extract
Coenzyme Q10
Melatonin 
Vitamin E 
Folate
Folic Acid
Folacin 

It allegedly is meant to help with egg quality. Worth a try! I just have PCOS, and apparently borderline hypothyroid issues. So, my plan is to: lose weight/overhaul diet, take thyroid medication, try some vitamins etc and see how my body is doing in 6 months. I think we will try again, but not sure if that would be naturally or IVF. Either way, I need some time to recover and try and get in a better place physically. The past year has been rough. 

I saw an ad for Modern Fertility the other day. It did catch my eye as they quite cleverly said that they help you track your fertility whether or not you're wanting to try, which was interesting. They've obviously spent some time on forums like this! A lot of those tests are what I did with the Fertility specialist. So, seems interesting to have a look for yourself. The fact they partner with Quest makes me think it is legit!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I am team if you want another one and you can make it work without it being too much mentally, financially, and logistics (car space, bedroom, etc) go for it. There are plenty of people that have large families and do well. While I live my girls dearly, I also cherish my me time and I joy don't think I could cope with 4. I hope that doesn't make me sound awful. I am NOT saying that you don't have what it takes (only you know that) just that I don't.

I think I my have finally let go of that broody feeling of hoping for a 1/1000 chance. I hope that whatever is best for you and your family is what happens. Also, for the record, you aren't being annoying.

Dobby, I know that Cali and TN are very different with how the pandemic has been handled but I do know our hospitals allow family for hospice patients regardless of covid status. I hate that they out her on a covid floor without her being diagnosed. You would think they would have a floor for those that are unconfirmed to prevent unnecessary potential exposure.:hugs:

Shae just echoing previous advice. That it would still be highly unlikely and definitely wouldn't say anything to SO unless you did become pregnant. Also, never to do it again as a pregnancy is better when you both want it. I understand though it is easy to make a bad decision when you are feeling broody.


Winter that was one from the FB group. I cooked mine in the instant pot last night and let it set overnight in the fridge. Made the chcoclate ganache and chocolate icing this evening. 

It sounds like you have a good plan. I have heard of both weight loss and getting thyroid levels back on track aiding fertility. FX everything works and you get your rainbow baby, dear :hugs:

Side note all this talk about "Quest" makes me want to hurl. LOL, sorry PTSD from drawing labs for HH on our state Medicaid patients. I had to drop their labs off at Quest and I'd have to drive sometimes 45 minutes to drop off labs and had to be dropped off before 330. Ugh, major PITA. 


AFM, made the red velvet cheesecake. V and S even ate some. I am hoping to take some over to inlaws tomorrow so we don't eat all of it. 

E had her 15 month check up today so shots as well. She did pretty well. She is my shorter baby at this age. Only a little over 30 inches tall. Maybe all my kids won't be taller than me. I highly suspect V and S will be taller than me. 

Work is going okay. Steady but not crazy. 

Had a fairly good Valentines Day. I worked but we got sushi for dinner. We gave the girls their treats which they have enjoyed. Hoping to maybe get a couples massage booked whenever DHs mom is off work due to no parts (fairly common since the pandemic began).


----------



## shaescott

Winter only thing about the myoinositol is that it’s sometimes used as an alternative to metformin so it could cause mild hypoglycemia, I think it does it to me because I get way more (mild) headaches when I’m taking it and feel dizzy easier, I just have to make sure I don’t go a long time without eating anything. I take half the recommended dose as well, I think I take 1,000 mg? Not sure though. I already run low glucose wise, 2 hours after a meal in college I got it checked in a sim lab on diabetes and it was in the 70s. So if your fasting glucose is like 95 (which is normal), I’d imagine it’s less likely to give you hypoglycemia. 

Hopefully making those changes will improve your health/fertility and the time will allow you to heal emotionally <3

Based on the Quest test order form they sent me, the blood gets tested at a Quest lab, not sent to Modern Fertility for testing. So, very reassuring to me regarding accuracy of numbers. 

Flueks sorry :haha: that’s annoyingly early in the day to have to have all the specimens to them. 
I worked Valentines Day too, but we went out for dinner when I got home, so reservations were at 8:45 pm lol


----------



## shaescott

Completely unrelated, would it be too extra and dramatic to have a musical cue for the kiss at the wedding ceremony :rofl: I’m not talking like an instrumental cue, I’m talking the chorus of “a moment like this” by Kelly Clarkson blasting the moment the pastor says “you may kiss the bride”
I made a video with the song and timing to show you guys but it says the file is too large agggghhh


----------



## gigglebox

Winter, yeah, I don’t think he’ll ever be super enthusiastic about another baby — he never has been. Part of that is because he has a fear of me dying during childbirth, compounded by the fact that I almost did with ds2…((insert awkward nervous laugh here)). Anyway we’ve been talking again, I think we may go for it, at least for one try.
How did the day without hubby go? Ahhh the ol’ transition into a different bed. Fun times. It was a breeze for me with 1 & 2 but 3 has been difficult for everything. In fact he’s laying in bed with me right now. He is far and wide the kid that has spend the most time in our bed. I spent the first several months cosleeping with him because he just refused to sleep anywhere else but on me. Now he gets up twice a night and the crawls into our bed around 6. He may or may not fall back asleep. Right now he’s drawing with his fingers on my face lol. I’m sure we’ll eventually train him out of this but since he may be my last I’m in no rush.
Anyway I hope he settled down for you. Good luck, I legit have no suggestions but offer you hope and solidarity!

More response later


----------



## gigglebox

shae, my first thought was, "Yeah I've heard of modern family...I haven't seen it in awhile but I remember it being funny" :haha: definitely read it wrong! No, I hadn't heard of modern fertility. It may be something I look into if we have trouble conceiving this go around (if that's even what we're doing). Are you going to have it done? I think you should keep it in mind but I don't know that there's reason for it unless you have trouble ttc. 
and I ask again...any inkling on the proposal? Also where did you eat for Valentine's?
Ok not going to lie, your music when you kiss sounds cheesy as heck but to each their own :haha: I think the moment will be sweet enough without the extra! Why not play it after they announce you as man and wife to walk back down the isle together to? I also think it would work if you make a wedding video and editing it in at that moment, but I don't think you need it for the actual moment you kiss as man and wife. Just my two cents :) you do you!

Fluek yeah I think we can swing a 4th, we've be saying for years "we could if we had to", as in we were still going to continue with withdraw method and if we had an oops we could deal with it. The difference now is I am hoping for it, haha. Also our house isn't huge but we have two rooms in the basement that could become bedrooms if we put in egress windows, which we've been discussing for a while to make at least one a legal bedroom for guests. So the house we're in definitely has room to "grow into it". Hubby's business is doing well so we're hoping it pulls in some more profit this year and we can get some things done around here we really want. The priority right now is to finally put up a fence so the kids have a yard to play in where they don't have to be monitored as closely. Secondly is a fireplace. Then the windows. We are going to try and do the fence as cheaply as possible, probably putting up posts and then using heavy gauge wire for it instead of cross beams. Lumber is just so dang expensive right now. And we're in the country so we can get away with the wire fence  in conjunction with that we'll be paying off our credit card, then we'll look into the fireplace and window.

ugh running "gopher" errands for quest diag. sounds miserable. I hate driving for so long for something like that. Unless I'm going somewhere to spend some time, long drives are such a pain! Oh my gosh that cake looks so lovely!!! Like even your photo of it and the presentation of it is nice. How did it taste?


----------



## WinterBub

Hmmm, that's really interesting re: myoinositol. I will have to do some reading on it. One of my questions for the RE is whether metformin would help me :-k 

I like the idea of using the song for a wedding video. I like romantic cheesy stuff and would find it cute if you used it for the first kiss and I was there. I would just worry that the timing wouldn't come together or it would somehow not come off as the movie moment I'm picturing. I love the wedding planning and dreaming ❤️ such a beautiful moment in your life. Let us know how the Modern Fertility draw goes. It is really interesting that more and more of this stuff is opening up to us without having a Dr in between. I guess you need to see a Dr if you find a problem.... But nice they don't gatekeep so much any more. 

I think it is a man thing re: wanting babies, Giggle... My OH loves LO and is a really good Dad, but he wouldn't have had kids if I hadn't wanted to. He would've been happy travelling and living that independent adult life. I just don't think that they have the same drive. Frankly, I'm surprised after all my experiences that I still really want a baby. But that yearning is so strong. My OH is more just into the making of a baby :wacko: I guess it's how our hormones drive us vs how theirs drives them? Like I said- I would be good with Hubby being happy but not super excited and giddy. And frankly, mine doesn't let me push him if he really doesn't want to do something. He'll let me have my way on some things, but wouldn't ie. knock me up if he absolutely didn't want to. Just my two cents! 

That cake is amazing, flueky! You have a real talent! And I'm sad we're not IRL friends, so that I could partake in the eating :rofl: I'm also really happy for you feeling so content and complete with your family. ❤️ And thank you so much for the kind words and support re: a rainbow for us . 

Lol at Quest bringing up bad memories :rofl: I used to hate going there, until they built a swanky new office near us. It isn't too far of a drive and is genuinely nice and new. I can imagine having to go out of your way there being super irritating. They're always quite grumpy to deal with, too! 

Your little guy sounds sweet, giggle. It kind of comes across that he's a rough and tumble type on the outside but a softy deep down. The nap went ok in the end. Fingers crossed he will keep on napping.... Wanting to keep that going for a while yet! He clearly still needs it. Can go a day without, but is a mess if he goes multiple days without a nap. Also feeling quite hopeful- OH sounds open to IVF, which is probably my preference at this point. I'd prefer to do it the old fashioned way, but after these experiences worry about genetic issues etc. So, happy that he seems open to it. Will see what he thinks (and what I think) after we see the RE.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay winter!! I’m glad he’s receptive to ivf! That is huge news and good to hear. Did you have an analysis done on the last pregnancy? Sorry if that is intrusive. I get your desire for ivf though, especially if it’s covered. I’d hate to have to go through everything again and wait even longer to go the ivf route down the road. I’d be bearing myself up for not doing it earlier so I get it, makes total sense to me. At least this way is certain.
Bye My hubby is like yours, if he really doesn’t want something he will not bend.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky my mom agreed to hospice but they didn’t start before she went to the ER. And once there my mom agreed to a bunch of treatments that effectively nullified her hospice. They do allow visitors for hospice patients.

Shae saw this and thought of you.

I am reading but I barely have the energy to get through each day. Sorry. Love you all


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, okay I got you. Well hope that you get to see her soon.

Gigs, well it sounds like it is doable and since you are on the fence, I would lean team baby#4.

Yeah sadly our own hospitals lab dept won't except our state Medicaid labs unless they are ordered STAT. Medicaid pays so little so lots of places don't accept them. For a time we wouldn't see patient's with that insurance so they came to us to work out an agreement because other HH agencies wouldn't take them either. In any case it is just a huge burden to interrupt your day taking about 90 minute to the lab and back to your territory of patient's. 

Thank you! It was as good as it looked. I asked DH if he liked this one or the Reese one I made for Christmas and he couldn't choose lol

Also isn't funny how which one is the toughest kid varies. My 2nd was my most challenging one as a baby. She loves cuddles and is also a dang daredevil. 

Shae do whatever you want for your wedding. If you like it, then do it :) I had both my dad and step dad walk me down the aisle. I did what made me happy and DH happy.

Winter lol you are right the guys are more into the making of a baby, hehe. 

Awww thank you for the compleliment. Ugh I need some mom friends for sure and like to feed people food. Always makes me feel good when someone enjoys what I fix. 

As for Quest the staff was always nice to me but would complain about a fellow nurse' poor handwriting. They liked me cause I wrote legibly LOL

I'm glad DH is more receptive. You will have to keep us posted. 


AFM we stopped by my FIL and step MILs. Dropped off some baby things, maternity clothes for SIL. I've softened up a lot and feel like she has matured some. She us having a babu shower in April and getting excited.

DH was talking on the way home that he hoped when she has her newborn I don't get baby fever because he wasn't going to get a reversal (I wouldn't ask him to anyways). I told him about how there were times I've hoped for that 1 in a 1000 cchance. He mentioned if it happened he would be okay and kind of happy. I told him I am happy with our life us progressing and that we get to move on as well as all the girls having their own rooms and I have my own office. I still don't believe it will happen and not hoping for that 1/1000 chance. It is really nice to be at peace. I'm not sure what happened but I'm thankful because I was scared it would never go away. Sorry for the long vent.


Bleh some kind of sucky news from work. Not the worst but it won't be a pleasant week for me next month. Will see if I can at least get paid extra. I'm salary so they may not allow it. Handling calls that our nurse call center would normally handle. I won't be the one to make visits but I will also get the dumb calls at 2 a.m. that someone doesn't want PT to come out later that day, etc. It's just a week though and I can handle that.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Dobby. Wishing you some sort of peace with the situation, and all you have going on :hugs:

Yes, giggle, I had karyotyping done both times. I will get the results in 4-6 weeks. I just don't want any more loss (or at least to get to the minimum risk level for loss), so IVF seems like the way to go. To be honest, I don't think I really know what all is involved, so we will have to talk about it all after seeing the doctor and actually getting some idea of how that would all go. :shrug: I'm just happy that he's open to it. There's also no guarantees it would work, which I have to get my head around, too. 

Glad that you know hubby would put his foot down if he really didn't want to have another. I hope he gives you some sort of signal that he's a green light and y'all can go for it happily. ❤️

Shae, I agree with flueky- do whatever you and your OH want for your wedding! (Love that you had your Dad and Step-Dad walk you down the aisle, flueky!). I babysat for a woman who walked down the aisle with her husband. She basically didn't like the idea of being "given away" and said they wanted to spend their whole wedding day together. I thought that was kind of awesome, and very them.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I have no inklings on the proposal because he hasn’t figured out what he’s going to do yet, he told me so himself :rofl: the ring is hiding somewhere in our bedroom, it arrived yesterday. Speaking of which…

Fedex apparently does not care about packages requiring signatures, because the worker who brought the ring package marked that we signed for it and left it at our apartment door (and it’s corridor style, the door is inside and lots of people walking by it). A $1700 ring. None of us were home, SO texted me asking if I’d come home early from work (nope) because the tracking said it had been signed for. I found it when I got home from work, thank GOD. We never complain about stuff because we’ve worked retail and all that, we get how the jobs suck, but he’s 100% going to file a complaint for that. That’s just unacceptable.

Anyway, the package was perfectly intact so I put it on his chair and behaved and didn’t open it. I want to see it soooo badddd uggghhh, he said it was smaller than he expected (I’m a size 4 and 1 carat isn’t actually large, I told him) but he said it was pretty and the gold heart accent looked really good. So yeah it’s hidden and he said he booby-trapped it so he’d know if I found it :rofl: idk if he’s bluffing but I ain’t trying to test it.

Winter if your genetic results come back abnormal, then IVF might be a good option, I would agree. It is a pretty intense process though, from what I’ve heard.

Re: wedding cheesy music, I do worry it would not have the intended effect or the timing would be off.


----------



## gigglebox

oh my gosh shae!! Fedex is CRAP. Seriously, they are the worst service. If i shop online and have a choice to go with someone else, even if it's a little more, I do it to avoid FedEx. Right now I'm waiting on a package that has taken 10 days to ship, and it's still not here. It shipped from Texas, so yes, in the states. They also throw stuff down at my house (ok maybe that's an exaggeration, they just drop it wherever...although USPS does that, too). I can't believe they just dropped it off at an apartment complex! I mean at least leave it with the front desk! Just wow.

I agree with all of the above, you do you on your wedding day; ours was somewhat traditional with also being extremely nontraditional and it was perfect. Actually our wedding has a reputation of being the most fun anyone had attended. Both my parents walked me down the isle (I didn't feel like I was my Dad's to "give away", both my parents raised me, my Mom possibly moreso). We got married on Friday the 13th and had a superstition themed wedding. My dress had black on it. Both the bouquet and the garter were caught by men, and yes, they went forward with having one put the garter on the other's leg, with his teeth -- and because the guy who caught the bouquet had pants on, and sliding a garter over pants is a challenge, he dropped his pants for the event, center of the dance floor. Everyone was pretty smashed by then and no one was appalled, everyone was hooting and hollering, and the photo of that moment lives forever in my wedding album, lmao!!

Winter do you have any further appointments booked? I don't know much about ivf, except I do believe you are injected with hormones to make you hyperovulate (or whatever it's called) and then have to retrieve the eggs produced; not sure if it's vaginally done or through the abdomen? Outside of that I'm not sure. I would hope whatever you pay include more than one attempt if the first doesn't work. Will you be NTNP until then or preventing?

omg fluek "She loves cuddles and is also a dang daredevil." that it definitely my third. I'm glad you are in a place of peace with your family. I hope to get there myself! That is not fun about work. I hated when I got assigned someone else's job, of course when they did it to me it was on top of my other responsibilities. And then the manager of that department fired people and permanently dumped some of the work on me without a raise....that was fun. I quit that job, and eventually that manager got fired, haha. She was awful. Anyway is your SIL having a boy or girl? Are your families close?

afm...
Had another serious discussion with hubby last night on the ttc#4 saga. He has a lot of concerns about world issues, and with me having surgery again, and how I'll mentally cope with 4. He also has concerns about the fact that we have very limited help; my mom is 2 hours away and my MIL is often dealing with my SIL/BIL's kids -- and when they need babysitting, we are put on the back burner. They always get priority, which is frustrating as all get out. He's also concerned about the health of him mom (I am, too) and the age of my mom. Then there's also the financial aspect of all of it. He said he would love a bigger family, but all these things play a factor and are not in our favor. He said maybe if my mom moved closer, but I also have to realize we're "hitting the reset button" on our freedom, and I personally would be giving up a lot for another kid -- I'd probably have to give up my youtube channel, and disc golfing would be out of the question for the first 6 months +...and then we wouldn't be able to travel as soon as we'd like (I'd like to visit my brother at some point, or at least meet him somewhere in between with all the kids). He said he feels like we're just starting to hit our stride and he doesn't want to mess it up. I expressed that I want a large family, and he's trying to assure me or family *is* large....I guess it just doesn't feel that way to me because I had 2 siblings and that didn't feel like a "large" family. 

I'm also really trying to decide for myself why exactly I want another kid -- what will it add to the family? They have a really good dynamic as it is. I know it's because I want to experience pregnancy one more time, and I want to add more joy to the family. I get a lot of joy out of seeing my kids all play together, or opening gifts on Christmas, etc. But there's no guarantee another kid would fit in with the others, and that's, like, what, 4 years before he/she is at an age they can really interact with the others...

So at this point I just hope to lose my hope for one more, haha. I am really going to make an effort to get the idea out of my head. 
We actually agreed to just not try now, and re-assess in a few months, which is fair, but logically I feel like it's a bad idea and I don't want to want another kid....if that makes sense?

So in conclusion, no baby making in my foreseeable future, and I hope to be on the team "3 is good for me" with Flueky :haha:


----------



## WinterBub

:hugs::hugs::hugs:giggle. Ugh, these things are hard, aren't they? Are you able to join a class or get really involved in a hobby or something like that? Just thinking of ways to enjoy the "freedom" of having slightly bigger kids/something to put your energy into. I don't like the gym rofl:) but know a few people who felt really fulfilled getting super into fitness. I should look at fitness classes near me :-k that would give me something to do, and obviously help with weight loss. You do have a big family for today's standards, but I totally get it. I wanted 5, and have at this point certainly made peace with not getting there. I think your plan sounds right: shelve it in the short term and see how y'all feel in a little bit :hugs:

That's ridiculous with the package, Shae. ](*,) every delivery company just dumps stuff in our doorstep, too. I hate it as we are made by our insurance to get medications in the mail. I don't like medications and all the paperwork with personal info left outside. The least they could do is ring the door bell! In any case... Glad the ring made it safe and sound. Eeeep! Exciting!! ❤️

I'm wondering what the genetic report will say. I assume there was an issue, so will be surprised if it comes back normal. I still think something is "off" with me. I used to get really clear ovulation pain every month (before I realized what it was I thought I was getting AF like 2 weeks later every month... Not sure how that didn't click :dohh:). That hasn't been the case since Nov 2020. I had a few months that were normal post-bf, and then it all seemed patchy. So, maybe the PCOS? The month i conceived this time, I thought that we'd avoided the whole week of ovulation!! Anyway... It seems like IVF is a really intense 4-6 weeks, but obviously well worth the struggle if you get a baby in the end. We will definitely avoid- I get pregnant at the drop a hat :-(, which is kind of the problem. Not sure why my body is so keen to give non-viable pregnancies a go. :nope: I will talk to the RE about what he advises I do for now if we'd want to maybe do IVF in August. I think they put you on the pill beforehand to override your natural cycle. 

Here's my question. We have two IVF options. What would you do? 
1. Clinic run by one doctor, very short and easy drive, do like the Dr, didn't like the business feel of the office (they are clearly taking a cut every step of the way and push things like vitamins purchased there). Expert in genetic testing seemingly runs that part of it. 
2. Large hospital system IVF program. Would have the security of a large system, but have to drive an hour into downtown city. Likely less personable experience.


----------



## WinterBub

Also- anyone ever tried acupuncture for anything? :-k


----------



## gigglebox

If you are comfortable saying "no thank you" to all the add-ons, I'd go for #1. In my experience, the less I dread doing it the easier it is to do and stick with. If I had to drive an hour for each appointment, that would burn me out, especially if it isn't successful, I'd feel like I wasted a lot of time. If you like the doctor that's a big deal, too. Could you find out the success rate of both places?

Haha, I am SO busy if I just stick to what needs to be accomplished, and if I indulge in hobbies, so shouldn't have a problem filling my time with something else. That was something hubby said too, I already keep myself so busy as it is! He's not wrong. The past few days I've been trying to clean up around here. Our hose isn't in shambles or anything but it's cluttered and needs some "deep" cleaning, like cabinets scrubbed, etc. Yesterday was project "clean pencil marks off the wall", of which there were many. I also started the very long process of taking Christmas decorations down outside -- I had a ton up this year to try and honor my Dad who loved decorating for Christmas with lights. I also transplanted some bushes recently as we have 9 acres to tend to and have a bunch of outdoor projects to address/start for the upcoming growing season. I also, the other day, removed literally everything from my linen closet, am donating a bunch from there, folded everything, and organized it. It looks so much better! I need to do that to every drawer/room in my house, haha. I'm also diving into this keto thing and trying to lose weight. Hubby is going "balls to the wall" with it, including water fasting, and is having amazing success. He's down almost 30lbs since last month!!! He feels great and looks great. My progress is much slower going...I've only been at it a week but only down 3lbs :/ and I don't feel great. I feel OK, but I'm having some trouble at night; the past few days when I carry ds3 back to his room (he's about 35lbs) it makes my heart pound, like it's too much work, and then I feel sick. It passes and it only happens when I lift him. From what I've read it's entirely possible I'm not drinking enough water while doing this, or I may not be getting enough salt into my modified diet. I am working on those and will see how it goes....

So as you can see, no shortage of things to occupy myself with! lol! We are also planning on a short family trip soon to visit my mom. She's always coming down here to watch the kids and I think she's a little hurt we don't go up there...it's just really hard with my youngest who doesn't sleep well anywhere and who gets car sick :/


----------



## gigglebox

sorry for the super long responses...this is what happens when I respond on my laptop vs. the phone haha


----------



## MrsKatie

@gigglebox here i am responding to you again haha, I cured those issues with “ketoade”- lemon juice, 2-3 scoops natural calm or another good magnesium source, 1/2 tsp Himalayan pink salt, 1/2 tsp potassium chloride (can sub cream of Tartar) or “lite salt” (has potassium chloride). Add to a big mason jar of water. You’ll feel way better. I drink that daily, it cures those heart issues and “keto flu” feelings. Good luck. I am still carrying around an extra 30lbs from baby 5. Meanwhile DH quit dairy and sugar and got lean, ripped, and hot as hell in like 3 weeks. Sigh.


----------



## WinterBub

I figured just with homeschooling alone you probably have busy days! I just sort of mean like a passion project- something that's really enjoyable and engrossing to get into. ❤️ Although maybe you already have those projects. 

I'm also enjoying getting into trying to lose weight/be healthy. It's all very interesting. I had a protein bar for breakfast today and am amazed that I didn't eat anything else until lunch. Didn't even think about it! I'm going to take it easy for another week, then pick up the exercise. I need a new tv show to get into- I was doing work outs on the elliptical (were those people who bought exercise equipment during the pandemic), and quite enjoying it. It's all the better when I have a show I really want to watch, and tell myself that I can only put it on on the elliptical. Maybe it's finally time to watch Game of Thrones?! I also dug out a Jillian Michaels work out dvd (when did I even buy it?!) :rofl:

Just my two cents- but I wouldn't go on with a diet if you're getting symptoms like that. Not worth it for any extended period of time. I guess perhaps if Mrs Katie's drink helps maybe I would. Alternatively- would you be allowed Pedialyte on the diet? 

So annoying that men lose weight so easily! My OH lost 20lb at the start of the pandemic, seemingly with pretty minimal effort. Sigh. He does work out properly (and enjoys it), so I guess he did put effort in. But I will have to grind it out to lose 15lb, he just worked out a bit and made some diet tweaks. Blah.


----------



## WinterBub

And thank you for the IVF choice feedback. I think you do go a lot during the time you're doing it, so closer would be much more reasonable. Especially as LO would be doing some mornings at preschool. Not sure I could even get downtown and back in time to collect him. My OH hasn't been to see the Dr before (he's been home watching LO while I went). So, will see what he says. I just tend to like the security of a bigger system. :-k


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter I think Gigs insight was good sorry I don’t have any

gigs hugs about team 3 but I do agree with you that not everyone regrets not having that additional kid. You just focus on loving your family as is and the perks that come with it

Shae that’s so stressful glad the ring came. It may seem small but it sounds like you have a small hand. Our jeweler said my ex was lucky I have small fingers because a smaller diamond would look big. I’m a size 5.5 and diamond was just about a half carat. I thought it was perfect. I wanted clarity over size though. The sparkle was more important to me so my diamond was nearly flawless. Good for you for not peeking and yes it’s your wedding do what you want

Fluek sorry about the stressful change at work hugs

hospital is discharging my grandmother to her healthcare center. Mom and doctor brother are talking to the hospice people today to make arrangements. I’m so exhausted because I’m fielding calls when they can reach my mom. I just want to scream and cry all the time but I can’t because I’m at work. But I’m saving my days for when they bring her to my mom’s. My coworker put some wine in my box because I’m just a mess


----------



## WinterBub

:hugs:Dobby. That's great news that she's at least getting discharged back to her healthcare center. I'm sorry for the stress, worry, and heartache. She's so lucky to have you all looking out for her.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby so sorry :( I had to deal with calls when my Dad died and it was the worst, but I tried to look at it as helping my mom out when she really, really needed it and tried to focus on feeling useful vs. the stress of it all. I hope this isn’t too hard of a question but do they expect her to pass? I’m just confused by her going to hospice but the also being released to your mom’s house…? Unless I read that wrong…also I hope you’re careful with that wine :hugs:

@MrsKatie thanks for coming over here and giving me the tip!! Do you have to drink it daily? My thought is if this is a long term issue, it may not be a good long term diet for me. For the record I am taking lots of supplements including magnesium, but hey doesn’t hurt to take a little more. I am wondering if I came off sugars and carbs too abruptly and maybe need to do it more gradually, I don’t know. But the drink sounds like a good place to start! How long have you been doing keto?

ugh the men losing weight so easily kills me! Especially right now, I’m getting (irrationally) emotional about how I can’t devote my body to making a life, nor can I get this weight off…watching my husband do it with ease is depressing and making me feel like a fatass, frankly.

Winter good luck on your weight loss journey! I did have a thread on here for weight loss support, maybe I’ll update it later and continue on with it there as something to focus on. Is the preschool for your LO a new thing? How are you feeling about it? Definitely look up some reviews of the two places


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. Yeah it sucks.

I honestly don’t know. Doctors have been wrong before, and she might perk up once she’s with family. But I think her quality of life sucks so she should let go. She’s seen her family through a lot. Her big dream was to see us go to college. My mom did, my siblings and I did, she’s got teachers and soon to be doctor and lawyer, she’s got a host of great grandkids, I bought a condo. This is supposed to be her last life before nirvana as well.

She had to go from the hospital to her healthcare facility for logistical purposes. She has to stay with the healthcare people three days to discharge with them before she can come home. But my mom agreed to start hospice care before she’s transported home

I’m not really drinking lately. Not part of my lose weight program. Which has stalled because I can’t will myself to spin when I can barely find the energy to stand on my two feet. I had a bottle I opened for Valentine’s that I had over the course of three days. Actually didn’t care enough to remember to bring the wine home.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: I'm sorry Dobby, it will all be ok. It just sucks so hard to lose someone, or see that it's around the corner, even if it's expected and perhaps the best, merciful thing. What a life it sounds like she's lived! And wow, I really hope I have the ability to live to see all the things I hope for. That's primarily seeing my kids grow up happy, and then I want to meet all of my grandkids and spend quality time with them. I'd love to be a great grandma one day, but who knows....I guess it's a possibility!

And Dobby if you want to rejoin me on the weight loss thread, I've gone and posted in it again and probably will continue to do so as I attempt to lose the weight (and fail at it, evidently). I am about to go update there now. Super discouraged this morning...but I will keep weight loss stuff over there.

btw that's an open invite to anyone who wants to obsess over weight with me


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Dobby. :sad2: it's so hard to see someone you love suffering. I hope that you can all get her into a comfortable situation. I'm sure she's very proud of you all- I would be in her shoes. :flower:

Pre-school will be new, giggle. He doesn't start until August/September time. :) He's definitely ready and will love it (and I hope it will help with his speech), but he needs to be totally potty trained by then. He's interested but doesn't get it just yet... Thinking that around easter we will bite the bullet and spend a week or so where we basically don't leave the house and just get it done. We went to an indoor play center today, and he had the best time. We got to the car and the first thing he said was "I want to go back there again". ❤️

And really- the man weight loss thing is so frustrating. Damn it, hormones!!! :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

ohhh that's right I'm sorry, I know we had talked about this with regard to how it would be beneficial to his speech. That's so cute about the play center!! Did he play with other kids there? Was it the type of place you kind of release the kids and observe at a distance?

Ugh...hubby came home at lunch, and I'm in a grumpy mood. He just looks at me and says, "Hey, I never said we wouldn't try for a fourth. We agreed to reassess in a couple of months. I never said 'no', that's in your head." I love him, I know he's trying to make me feel better but this has actually made things worse for me...I was adjusting to the idea of being done since he seemed like he was leaning pretty heavily towards "no"...And after today being rough, I just don't even want to think about dealing with a baby.

Honestly it's mostly my 3yo. He is a tough, tough nut. Hubby also said he would help me any way he can, so to me that is going to be helping with trying to sleep train ds3. This is crazy. He's up every night at least twice. He's just so trained to sleep with milk I think he's unable to self-sooth, and he wants me, specifically. We're going to move him into the boys' room (the other two share) and see if it's just that he's alone; maybe with the others there he'll just stay in there and not get up multiple times to pull me out of bed.

Anyway I'm just in a mood today. I've been feeling like a badA* mom the past couple of weeks and with me feeling like I'm not making any progress anywhere in my life, I'm just having a rough go today.
I appreciate you ladies letting me vent :hugs:

I do have a "personal day" tomorrow that will be fun and give me a break, so that will be good. I may be burnt out...MIL hasn't watched the kids in nearly 3 weeks (we ideally have her watch them once a week). So a break will be nice.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter hope he will potty train soon for you. I tried to with V at 3 but she wasn't having it. Tried again a little after 3.5 and it went easy and fast. Also, when LO starts preschool, I hope it goes well.

Dobby, hospice can definitely help improve her quality of life/comfort. I will be praying for you and your family

Gigs, I joined the wt loss thread again.

Also, I can understand DHs concerns. I am sorry it is such a Rollercoaster of emotions on ttc#4. 

So cute that my 2nd and your 3rd are similar. As for SIL, we aren't close relationship and distance wise about 40 minutes. 

Shae yes not a fan of FedEx. Glad it worked out though


----------



## shaescott

Soooo 3 days ago I started spotting dark brown and yesterday it turned bright red so I thought I was having a short anovulatory cycle, marked myself as CD1, and went and had unprotected sex. Today all I have is light pink spotting at best and now I’m like uh oh, what if that wasn’t a period at all… at the same time it was a shorter cycle so it would likely be far lighter a period but still. I’m continuing to take OPKs, we’ll see if the bleeding comes back or not. I hope for SO’s sake that either I was right that it was a period OR I just don’t ovulate for several more days. Of course, for my sake I hope I was wrong and I ovulate in like 2 days lol. So yeah, we’ll see what happens, I might end up in the TWW accidentally. I’d feel kinda bad but like I had bright red blood so…


----------



## WinterBub

Yes, he sort of played with the other kids. The class was for 2-3, and he was one of the biggest/oldest ones, despite not yet being 3. They did some music and dance bits, and some free play. I think he will really love pre-school. ❤️ He also did really well sharing and doing things like tidying up, so here's hoping he will be good at school!

Sorry that you and SIL aren't close, Flueky. I always wanted a sister and never got one :( I had hoped to have a close SIL, but it doesn't seem like it will happen.

Sorry for the confusion, Shae :shrug: I have no insight into what any of that could mean! Did you mention having somewhat irregular cycles at your last check up? I think anything where a woman lies to convince a guy to go all the way sans protection is wrong. But if you're honest with your OH, then I think it's up to him to decide what he's comfortable with. Just my two cents! Basically, when you have sex with someone you run the risk of a pregnancy- it's up to you as a couple and you individually to decide what level of risk you're up for. If you told him you bled, but weren't sure what it meant, then that was for him to digest and consider.


----------



## shaescott

Winter at the time I was still bleeding so I was like “oh it’s definitely a period”, the issue was when the bleeding had stopped this morning and it still hasn’t returned. So I’d feel bad because I thought it was safe and told him it was safe. I wouldn’t have just lied and told him it was safe when I knew it wasn’t. Re: irregular cycles, I’m one year post 7 years on an IUD so it’s not abnormal to have irregular cycles after birth control. They wouldn’t be concerned at this point.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae if it ended up not being a period that’s an honest mistake. You didn’t lie. You truly believed it was your period. Like Winter said, unprotected sex runs a risk of pregnancy. You’re both mature adults who know how making babies work, more than the average brain. Consensual decision was made with the facts at hand. Don’t stress it


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby said what I was trying to say much better ;)


----------



## gigglebox

Shae how long was your cycle? Had you already gotten a positive opk? Maybe you just had a short period?

winter hugs and solidarity on the lack of sister but always wanting one. I begged my mom for a sister. When I was young she told me that we don’t get to pick those things and I could end up with another brother, and they were not going to have any more babies. When I was older I learned my dad got snipped shortly after I was born (I was conceived on the pill) and another kid was never in the cards, ha. Anyway do you have any brothers?

i was gone all weekend. Turns out the kids were great in my absence; hubby laid down the law and had all of them eating their dinners, trying new foods, and making progress with ds3’s potty training. I get home and suddenly ds3 pees on the floor, refuses to finish dinner, and hits me. Oh he also chewed up his food and spit it on the chair. So I leave to shower, hubs tells him to finish the dinner and knock that crap off, and *drum roll*, he eats everything!! Wtf, these kids! No respect for mom, little obedient things with dad. So frustrating!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs oof, sorry about the behavior issues. I have no experience, so no advice :(

No positive OPK, it was 18 days, I just thought it was a short anovulatory cycle or something because I had bright red blood. 

Also, my LH has been hanging out at a 0.4 ratio for several days, which is super weird for me. Maybe it’s this pack of tests, they’re new to this cycle, same brand though. The control line is definitely lighter on them than the old ones. It’s throwing me off because when my LH hit 0.4 it was always the beginning of a surge prior to this cycle.


----------



## shaescott

Update: my CM is pretty creamy (though not as thick as before) and cervix low so I highly doubt I’ll be ovulating in the next 2 days. 

I swear it’s like God is toying with me about this, it’s like that insurance ad with the guy holding a fishing pole with a dollar on the hook and when you try to grab it he lifts it up so you miss and says “gotta be quicker than that”. I’m being teased. Every time I had a legit chance of getting pregnant, God was like “nah”, just swatting away my little chances, holding back my egg for a few extra hours so the sperm all dies. How do I have unprotected sex mid-cycle and just conveniently not ovulate, when people get pregnant accidentally every day? What the heck is this, I’ve been NOT careful enough and still won’t accidentally get pregnant. Makes me mad that I spent so much time worrying about getting pregnant and here I am off birth control for a year and having messed up multiple times and still NOT PREGNANT. 

Can you tell I’m salty?

In reality I know God knows best so I can’t really be mad at him. It’s just frustrating when something you’ve wanted for so long is just barely out of reach.


----------



## gigglebox

:hugs: I'm sorry shae, I totally 100% get your frustration -- speaking from someone who was sooooooo jazzed for a baby, as I mentioned, even before finding a husband. It WILL happen, you just have to realize that just because it's something you super duper want right now, it's not something your SO wants (YET). So the bigger picture is not focusing just on you, it's also considering the Dad. Imagine for a second that you were the one who didn't want a baby yet, and SO reaaaallly did. Imagine he got you pregnant when you really weren't ready for it -- how would you feel? Might you resent him a little? Might you be afraid of bringing a life into the world you're not ready for? Probably yes to both of these things. Just keep that in mind, and stop thinking that maybe God is testing you, and maybe be thankful it hasn't happened yet as it will all be worth it and the right time when it does happen. :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Yep, I have one brother. But we've never been close. He's 5 years older than me, and always treated me like an annoyance. It's a shame- at the moment we're not really speaking. We live a long way apart so don't see each other in person (especially after covid). And I am really disgusted with a lot of his behavior in recent years (basically the way he treated his wife and children). :( Anyway... I guess the imaginary sister is perfect because she's not real ;) 

What did you do with your weekend off, giggle? Sorry your LO is being such a stinker! And how did your OH get LO to eat everything?! :lol: I need the scoop, too! No advice beyond just holding the line. Ie. If you say no to something, then stay strong! We also try to back each other up in the moment. So I'll step in and back OH up if he is saying to stop doing something or if LO is being silly/rude etc. You're on #3 so it's not like I'm likely to have tips you don't already know! He will grow out of it, and hope that you and OH can speed that process up. And it's hard not to baby them ❤️ they're so sweet and cuddly at this age. 

I'm sorry, Shae. :hugs:like giggle said your time will come. Not that the waiting is easy, and I know that you've already been waiting for years. With an engagement right around the corner, things are at least moving in the direction you want ❤️ Maybe Good is saving you the heartache that a baby might cause at the "wrong" time? 

Trying to work out today whether the Fertility Specialist I've seen is accepted by our insurance for IVF. Apparently there is a different list of who you can see for that vs who is an in network doctor. Sigh.


----------



## josephine3

Rolling by to say hi here if anyone remembers me lol I'm back and TTC!!


----------



## josephine3

Can't believe this threads still going actually


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, ditto what others have said. Also, at this point, your potential chances weren't the best timing or riskiest behaviors. There is no need to stress over there being issues. I didn't have baby fever as long as you but I do know how hard it is when you want something so bad and it isn't happening. It took 18 months to conceive dd1, it was 12 cycles, I felt like it would never happen as we had prefect timing for most every month. I kept seeing everyone else get BFPs and it broke my heart thinking when would I get my turn or even if I would get my turn. It'll be all the sweeter when you are both wanting to have a baby. :hugs: I hope that he is ready soon.

Winter, have you found out which IVF specialists are in network. 

Gigs, sorry about kids acting out more for you than DH. I think most usually do act their "worst" for mom. I think I heard it's because they feel safe and comfortable the most around the person they act out around. 

AFM not much going on to report. 

Pretty, I hope you are doing well.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae I hope i came off as helpful ish and not rude and abrasive, I just wish the best for you <3

winter i have an estranged brother too, it sucks. I do like your outlook on the imaginary sister though :haha: she’ll never let us down!

i went to a gem and jewelry show! I met up with my mom and we had a nice time together.

josephine! How the heck are you???!! Yes I remember you, allllll the way back from ttc ds1 in 2011! How exciting! Tell me more aboit your decision to ttc#3

thanks ladies about crazy ds3. Winter you’re right, i cave a lot. That’s totally my problem. I am trying to stand my ground more and it seems to be working. I am also using the “I’ll ho get daddy” threat which has been helpful as well :haha:


----------



## WinterBub

Hi Georgia! Welcome (back)... Though Im a newer addition, so we haven't crossed paths before. How old are your older two? That's exciting re: TTC again :) 

It's so hard not to cave sometimes, giggle. I don't have a problem if he's really doing something naughty or doing a bit of a fake cry... But is he's for real sad, it absolutely breaks my heart! I do tend to stand my ground though now, as whenever I gave in it made things worse for both of us. Lol at Daddy the enforcer :rofl: My Mom used to do that when my Dad traveled for work, but he used to go for weeks at a time. So, "I'll tell Dad" didnt hold much power when we knew it was like a month before he'd be back. Plus, he didn't tend to do anything about old grievances then because he didn't care, and I think he didn't want to come home and punish us first thing. 

The gem and jewelery show sounds lovely. I love art deco jewelry with emeralds/rubies/sapphires. Not that I have much of it! I just used to walk past an antique jeweler at an old job, and they always had beautiful pieces in the window. Glad that you had a nice time! 

And yes! Pretty, I've been thinking of you too, and hoping all is going well. I can't believe that your due date is slowly coming up!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh art deco!! I used to hate it but it grew on me the past few years. I’m still not so thrilled about it in decor but LOVE it in fine jewelry especially! I didn’t see anything deco-y this weekend, sad to say. WAIT THAT’S A LIE! This one vendor had estate pieces and a stunning gold deco style shield ring with three diamonds down the center. It was beautiful, I didn’t even bother asking the price haha. If you’re that curious about what I picked up pm me, I will be making a video of my purchases:)


----------



## WinterBub

I just searched art deco house decoration... And yeah, that's a lot!! :lol: There was one beautiful room with green wallpaper, but even that must get old after you've had it for a while. And yes- I'd love to see what you got. The shop I used to walk by had a beautiful emerald ring that I wish I'd bought (not that I had, you know, any money at that point in my life! :rofl:)


----------



## Jezika

Hey guys! I love that this thread is still going. I’m not TTC or anything (probably for another year) but I was curious to pop in to see how y’all are doing. What did I miss?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Still reading along. Lots to say but no energy or time to say it. <3. Nice to see some familiar faces

my grandmother was moved yesterday to my mom’s. It was a mess, but we got it done. I’m going to work today just to do sub plans and not waste a full day on a half day. Taking A to see her after speech as well. Then taking Thursday and Friday off.


----------



## gigglebox

Jez are you serious?! HI!!! How are you??? How’s Tilly? Wow y’all are thinking about another maybe?! That is so exciting! When was the last time you popped in? Pink is due with #3 soon, a girl!, Fluek had a third girl, I had a third boy but I think you knew that…? We’re kicking around the idea of a fourth but not going to really seriously discuss for a few months. 

Fill us in on you!


----------



## gigglebox

Also I’m anxiously waiting shae’s update to see if 2/22/22 was the big day…


----------



## Flueky88

Jez, ah so good to see you again! How is Tilly?

Dobby :hugs: glad you have some time off. You've been through a lot and still going through it. You need and deserve it.

Hi Josephine. 

Winter and gigs, will have to look up art deco.

Sorry, his veen one heck of a work week. My brain is mush and I'm just feeling exhausted. Hope everyone has a great rest of the week. Probably won't get to comment again until the weekend.


----------



## WinterBub

Hi Jezika :hi: nice to meet you! 

:hugs:Dobby. I hope everything is going ok, all things considered. I'm glad that you got your Grandma to your Mom's, and she can be surrounded by family and comfort. Wishing you all peace for the days ahead. I'll be thinking of you. And I second flueky- glad you will get some time off work :hugs:

Sorry you're being worked to the bone, Flueky. I hope you find some time for self care and some decent nights' sleep. :hugs:

Nothing much going on here. Just trying to find things to do and stay busy. Hoping to lose some weight if I knuckle down etc. I have been trying out various classes/activities/things to do with LO, too. I know there used to be lots of free things to do via the library, church etc. And even some paid activities that I used to know about are either still suspended or just gone, seemingly forever :(


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh winter I hate that some things are just gone :( my mom and i had a tradition of home tours at Christmas time but they haven’t done it in two years and who knows if the ever will again. I miss it so much! They’re just residents showing off their houses and wow are some of them spectacular! It always leaves you inspired to do things around your own home, like clean :haha:

Do you have any public trails nearby? I always like walking on those ever though we have our own trails. The change of scenery is nice. We also have a local hobby shop that does free demonstrations of model trains on Saturdays…maybe something like that? Also Michales ised to do craft days with kids, not sure if they still do but just throwing out ideas :)

Flueky you poor thing, I hope you get a break soon!

afm major sleep battles over here, ds3 is currently refusing his nap. I’m in debate over getting a toddler clock because often when he gets up at night he needs a diaper change :/ as an aside I want to move him to a twin bed this weekend. He’s so lanky, he’s got maybe 8” of clearance in his toddler bed.


----------



## WinterBub

I hope that those things come back eventually. Individually maybe these "losses" aren't so bad (unless you're the owner of a business that didn't make it :cry:). But when you add it all up, things just seem that but sadder now. We also can pay for activities (at least 1, maybe 2 a week). But what about families that can't? Songs at the library etc were an outlet that they can't now recreate.

Is a toddler clock one with a light that comes on when he is allowed up? Fingers crossed y'all find a solution!

We had dinner early and jeepers... Seems like an eternity now between dinner and bedtime :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, good luck with those sleep battles. I do not miss sleep training. Also, just want to add that S is now scared to sleep in her room. I'm sure it's a phase. V and her sleep in the same room for now (that's where S wants to go) but they feed off each other and want to stay up LATE. It does result in some napping from them during the day though.


Winter, just curious, what do you consider an early dinner. We eat usually around 5 to 6. I alway like an early dinner. My best friend in high school wouldn't have their dinner until like 8 p.m. and I was always starving LOL

AFM work was busy but didn't feel as stressful as the previous days. Month end is always crazy because we try to get as much through so we maximize reimbursement at the start of the month. One of our coders announced she's expecting and I actually didn't feel jealous. Not sure what changed but I'm glad I'm losing that broody feeling. 

Some local flash flooding occurring in my county and surrounding counties. Our neighbor couldn't get through her driveway as a creek runs under it and it flooded bad. 3 clinicians got trapped at patient homes. They got out eventually, thankfully.


----------



## WinterBub

Lol. We ate at 5, which is early for us. We try to eat around 6- that just works well overall in our evening schedule. When I was single I used to eat super late (like 9pm-10pm). I would go to bed late and get by on very little sleep. Not sure how I did it! Obviously that doesn't work once you have kids. Well, the very little sleep part stays, but no 10pm dinner. [-X

Annoying as it sounds to deal with now and then, I love that your girls share a room, Flueky ❤️ Not that you need a shared room to be close, but Im sure that fosters such a sweet relationship between them. And that's awesome that you aren't broody at all any more. There's something beautiful about having enjoyed a phase of your life and then moving on happily. 

Glad your colleagues got out eventually :shock:

Jezika and Josephine- would love to hear your back stories!


----------



## shaescott

Quick update: No engagement yet, it’s gonna be mid-March at the earliest BUT he did ask my dad for permission and my whole family has seen the ring, they said it’s super pretty


----------



## gigglebox

oh my gosh Fluek, what's the protocol if you're stuck at a client's house? That seems like a really awkward situation! and strange about the creek going over the driveway...they haven't considered installing a bridge? That would freak me out in cases of emergency. 

That's really good that baby fever has seemingly left! it must be a relief in a way. I think I am getting there myself. I am just really feeling recently like my hands are full with the 3. I know that will change down the road but I guess I am comfortably, at least of now, sitting in a non-ttc state with the comfort that another wouldn't be the end of the world if it accidentally happened. About a year ago I was freaked out when I had that suspected cp so I'm happy in this state. With the weather getting warmer and us starting our garden and outdoor projects, I have been busy and my mind has been really distracted so that's good.

Also I saw an old friend of mine this past week who is about 20 weeks pregnant; has the cute obviously pregnant bump and everything. I enjoyed seeing her getting excited about it (it's her first).

OH ALSO -- my SIL who is pregnant -- we hung out with them a bit this weekend (she's still early, 8-9ish weeks) and she told me she's not finding out the sex!!! I am so sad to have to wait so long to see if we'll finally get a girl in the family. She said it didn't matter either way to her so they're just going to wait. I did find myself a little jealous with her but not the having a baby part, but because she's having the pregnancy experience I wish I could have had -- seeing a midwife through the pregnancy, then an unmedicated birth at a birthing center. Oh well, I guess it's my time to just live vicariously!

Winter, oh the things I used to do before kids that I could never do now! Doesn't that time between dinner and bed feel like forever? And it's so much worse when the days are shorter. I'm all thinking it's time to tuck them in and it's like 6:30 lol. 

Shae that is so exciting!! I know you're still expecting it but I am going to hope you are totally shocked when it does finally happen. Also anything new to report with your weird period?


----------



## WinterBub

Ahhh, lovely Shae! ❤️ I wonder what he has planned! Does your family like your OH? Will they be happy having him join the fam? Does his family like you? My in laws liked me, then didn't like me, now mostly like me again :lol:

I'm glad that you're feeling happy with where you are, giggle. You're very blessed with your three lads. Would be lovely if you end up going for another, but lovely that you're enjoying and content with all you have. Win-win, really. :cloud9:

Talk me down here, ladies. We DTD last night and he pulled out. Then today I had cramps that may or may not be ovulation :shock: I'm not going to fall pregnant, right?!?! I realized that we are in new territory... Have used p/o just fine for years, but that was always with "if it were to happen, that would be fine". Might have to rethink things as I'm now at really not wanting to fall pregnant, as I assume until something changes, a bad outcome is likely :cry:


----------



## Flueky88

Winter well it would be sweet if my oldest was sweeter to my middle. They are seriously like night and day. Although my middle,S, is starting to annoy her,V, back LOL Sometimes though they are really sweet to each other. I do think V and E get along the best though. Probably because E can't play with all the toys V can so less fighting over toys.

Gigs, it would honestly depend on how long they expected the flooding to last. The PTs husband got them the PTs vehicle out but not the OTs. They went back for it later. I believe we could call local law enforcement to go out and assist them if needed. Our emergency plan advises you to stay put until the water recedes. 

As for our neighbor. They do have a bridge over their creek but it was just that bad last week. I'll upload a pic later .

It can be hard to feel a teensy bit jealous. I definitely did when I found out SIL was preggo. Now I'm excited and excited I won't be having the sleepless nights :) focusing on the positives

But.....not finding out gender.....shew. I am way to impatient. Plus, I like the idea of having time to adjust myself feelings if needed (not that I regret having girls, just had to grieve the loss of having a son). 

Winter, as long as he pulled out in time. Chances are pretty slim. I would say your chances are very small. 


AFM so tired! I worked a lot of hours Monday and Tuesday. I went to bed before 9 last night lol.

Not much to report. Just getting ready for S party later this week. Hoping to go to the zoo Friday.


----------



## Flueky88

Here is a pic of neighbor's across the road


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’ve been using pullout during fertile times for a few months now and haven’t gotten pregnant. You’ll almost certainly be fine. 

Gigs agh sorry she’s not finding out the gender, I hope she has the girl for the family! Glad you’re coming to terms with no more babies. 

Flueks yikes re: flooding, but I love how nice and far you are from your neighbors, this morning at 7 am I heard my downstairs neighbors wake up because from the moment they wake up through like 3 am they NEVER STOP TALKING AT VOLUME 100. We’re definitely moving at the end of our lease, literally just because of them. If not for them, we’d love this place. They moved in like 3 months ago (we moved in 6 months ago). I have to sleep with earplugs even if SO isn’t there (he snores) because as I’m drifting off the sleep they’ll say something loud enough that the sound will jerk me awake. 

I didn’t actually see Jez’s post somehow but hi Jez!!! I hope Tilly is doing well!

AFM I think I somehow got a yeast infection by not washing my hands well after feeding/mixing my sourdough starter because I hadn’t touched it in like a month (it was in the fridge) and then I started feeding it again and 2 days later I was itching like a madwoman. Very little info online about it except one article from 1997 or something saying they tested the yeast infections of some bakers and discovered it wasn’t Candida albicans, it was actually bakers yeast. Fascinating. Anyway, that all started on Friday night, I got the monistat the next morning, and symptoms were no longer making me totally miserable by Monday (I was able to go to work without worrying I would suddenly suffer a burning attack). Haven’t gotten to BD all week because of it, but I think it’s finally ready for action again. 

Re: the weird bleeding, I’m now calling it a period/weird short anovulatory cycle, because if I call it a period I’m currently CD14, and I just got a blaring positive OPK. So, makes sense.


----------



## gigglebox

Glad your body seems to be continuing on as usual. Yay for lady bits being ready for action right in time for the positive opk! JUST KIDDING. kind of. Bummer about your neighbors. Will you be moving to another apartment or going bigger? Say a place with a space for a nursery....?

wow Fluek!! Yikes that would be so scary! The end of our driveway also floods in major storms but it's nothing so deep it'd be afraid to drive through it if I had to...really it's more the pond spills over, there's no flow or anything. I bet the property cost is lower though! I am 100% with you on finding out the gender. I know some people will say that once baby is in your arms you'll be fine with the sex no matter what, but I fear there would be a part of me that'd be like, "dang it, another boy?" and I would hate for that feeling to taint that moment.

Winter so far I've been good with p/o method for years, so I'm sure you're safe. Especially if it hasn't happened before; he must be decent at it. Did you get the analysis back yet? 

AFM...finally getting comfortable with no more babies. Then hubs this morning springs it on me about trying for another. What even. I have to laugh at the irony of it. 
I am currently in the process of seriously decluttering the house and finally getting organized and it feels wonderful! I wonder if once I get things situated the desire to take on another kiddo will return. We'll see. Either way we're past the window of opportunity for this month so I guess we'll see how we're feeling next month.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs oh geez this man, reminds me of the song hot n cold by Katy Perry :rofl: that sucks, getting used to the idea of no more kids and then SURPRISE! Changed my mind! I’m always team one more baby, but I hope you guys can come to a good agreement. 

I did have BD last night, though no finishing inside me because I told him it was not a safe day. However, we did kinda break the rules of pullout. He had a weird thing happen where we were going at it and very early into it he said it felt like a spurt was traveling up so I got off, he got the spurt out and at first I thought it was just precum but TMI when I tasted it, it tasted like semen. He was like “whatever”, wiped it off, and I got back on. Then he felt like it was happening again so we stopped, he said how about he finishes safely and then we go again. I said okay. He finished, wiped off, did NOT pee in between, then 20 minutes later we went at it again. Only for about a minute, because the poor guy pulled a muscle in his hip from trying to get a stuck truck out alone at work by pushing it from the outside and using a stick to push the pedal. Real smart move :rofl: anyway, so yeah, leftover sperm could definitely have entered my body.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs glad I'm not the only one to have that fear. Also, ah how crazy for your DH to change his mind! Well I hope that whatever is best is what happens next cycle. 

Not the neighbor with the flooded driveway but a different one is pregnant with twins. Well as far as I know, I haven't talked to her or her husband lately. Probably will soon as the weather gets nice again. Anyways, Victoria saw her as well were coming inside the house and said she looked different. I honestly couldn't see her that well as their house is still far away but I told her it was because she had 2 babies her in belly. Then she asked if I had one I told her no and that I was never going to have any more babies in my belly. DH said, "Don't say never. There is always that very slim chance." 

Shae sorry about the unpleasant neighbors. I am very glad to have distance between neighbors. DH and I don't like the idea of living in a subdivision especially anything with a HOA. I think HOAs are ridiculous. I hope that when your lease is up you find a place you like. Not sure about there but renting is tough right now between the rising cost and limited availability. People from NY, TX, and CA are moving to our region pretty heavily. It is definitely driving up the cost of real estate in our region.

Oh well that does sound like some potential BD. Also LOL On taste of precum vs sperm. It truly is different.


AFM so glad to be off til Tuesday! Going to the zoo a little later. Spent a good part of my non working hours cleaning. DH helped out a ton as well. Trying to get the place decent in time for the party. I did but new bed sheets the other day. Finally washed them last night :)

Well I better get ready so we can get to the zoo in time for the giraffe feedings :)


----------



## WinterBub

Oh geez, Gigs. What a whirlwind! Do you know or have a feeling as to why he's back and forth? Is it that he's worried about practical things, but seems to deep down want another? Good to have a couple of weeks to mull things over! I think you will end up one way or another with things as they are meant to be. 

Good luck, Shae! My hope for you is a honeymoon baby ❤️ if he proposes soon, do you have a feeling as to when you guys would have the wedding? And ugh, on the neighbour. I had one once who did the weirdest things and had random visitors constantly. We always thought he may have been dealing drugs, or doing something weird. Apartment living has its perks and definite weaknesses! 

HOAs are the worst. Seems like they attract busybodies by design. :dohh: glad that you're going out and having some fun after looooong work days of late, Flueky. I think our closest zoo does giraffe feeding, too. You'll have to let me know what the kids thought of it. I have been meaning to take LO for ages. Should go soon before summer break when the place is rammed all day, every day. 

AFM- nothing going on, really. I will hopefully get the genetic report back at my surgery follow up appt at the end of next week. Just trying to keep busy, really.


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- if you're reading along, hope all is going ok. :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Flueks the zoo sounds fun! Is it not that cold where you live? It’s 30 degrees here during the day so I have no interest in standing outside for any extended period of time lol. It’s supposed to hit 60 on Sunday but it’s also going to rain :dohh: New England weather, it’s all over the place. 

Winter I talked to him about wedding timing and I think it’ll be about 1.5 years unfortunately. With us having to move around September this year and him wanting to do the wedding in September (for good weather for a backyard reception), trying to do both would be a lot, and we only have 6 months until September this year. However, I will be wedding dress shopping ASAP once we’re engaged lol. I’ll just wait for alterations until closer to the wedding in case my weight changes a little. I don’t expect enough of a weight change that I would change an entire size, I don’t tend to fluctuate that much, so I’m not worried about buying the dress early. 

Paging Gigs for a reminder of your experience with breaking pullout rules!


----------



## DobbyForever

I read along. Just feeling broken and exhausted. This too shall pass. This too shall pass.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

My mom just texted. My grandmother has been refusing more and more meals. She’s choking on anything my mom tries to give her. She looks good. My brother takes really good care of her. But probably at beginning of the end


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. Just spent close to 3 hours trying to speed read, but also retain like 13 pages worth of posts. So, bear with me.

First off, thank you to those of you who've been asking about me. I haven't been lurking cuz if I read something and don't reply right away, I'll forget what I read and just have to read it again. Gonna try to be on here more consistently going forward though.

Dobby - Sending lots of hugs and thoughts your way. I know you said your grandma lived a good life and got to see all of you go to college and all that, but I also know that doesn't make things easier. Just take whatever time you need to process and heal and we're all here for you whenever you need.

Winter - Hopefully your test results come back with some helpful info. FX your next attempt at TTC will give you a healthy, sticky bean. :)
I've also heard that fact about possibly testing positive for Covid up to 3 months after getting a proper positive. We do weekly rapid tests at work, but I'm exempt from that for now so I don't end up with a false positive.

Gigs - Don't really have much to say on whether you should go for #4 or not. That's a very personal choice. It's nice that your DH seems to be on board though. I've been weighing the option of going for a 4th myself, but my SO will almost definitely say no, so there won't be a lot of back and forth with us. lol

Flueky - Hope you all had a good time at the zoo and that the party goes well. Happy early Birthday to Serena. :)

shae - That sucks about the neighbours. Hopefully it'll give you the opportunity to move to a nicer place though. Or FX the neighbours shut up and/or decide to move out first.
Yay for the ring coming, but that was super unprofessional to leave it out in the open and lie about it being signed for. Glad it was safe though and that the proposal is probably just around the corner.

Hello/welcome back to you ladies who've come (back) to the thread.

AFM, things are just ticking along. 49 more business days to go, though I am considering treating myself to a day off next month. My friend will be sending out sprinkle invites tomorrow for April 9th (day after my 34th BDay). Baby girl is hella active, even as I was sitting here reading. I have my 4D scan on the 19th, but it looks like I'm only allowed to have one guest. SO suggested I take my mom cuz he "doesn't need to see the video live", but we'll see how things play out. I stubbed my right pinky toe pretty bad on Wednesday evening and it's still hurting. It's not bruised or sticking out at a weird angle, but it hurts to move and to wear shoes. Dunno if I wanna bother going to the hospital cuz I don't think I can get an XRay and, even if it is fractured, all they'd probably do is buddy tape it.

Here I am at 28w0d and a semi recent pic of the boys. Can't remember who said it, but someone said they looked like they were the same height. This is just to show they're not. lol


----------



## shaescott

Pretty yeah, they’d just tape it. I wouldn’t bother going in. You can always tape it yourself if you’d like. The boys look adorable as always, and you look great!


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Dobby :hugs:im glad she's so loved (what more can you want?) But sorry for you all. Thinking of you, and wishing you strength. Are you still talking to the guy you went on the date with? Just wondering if he's been there for you.

Hi Pretty! Lovely to hear that all is going well. You look great! And I absolutely love the boys' matching outfits ❤️ didn't you say your OH had gone from zero kids to 3? If I'm remembering that right, then I'd think #4 isn't totally off the table!! ;) And I agree with Shae- may as well do the buddy toe thing for yourself. I've never heard that term before, but it fits so well! :rofl:

18m isn't too long in the grand scheme of things, Shae. We didn't have a huge wedding, but it was really fun to kind of get into all the little details. I'm not sure anyone cared or noticed my handmade seating chart, but I had a good time buying all the little bits an putting it together :rofl: And yessssssss to wedding dress shopping! Do you have a style or particular designer in mind already? 

Nothing too exciting going on here- I'm on here procrastinating working out. :dohh:


----------



## shaescott

Winter I 100% want a ballgown, preferably off the shoulder and tulle skirt with lace on the top.


----------



## WinterBub

Ps. Re: the same height comment, pretty: people say the dumbest things :rofl: a couple of weeks ago, I was out with LO on his balance bike. He was wearing all blue or boyish clothes, the bike is blue, his helmet is black/blue, and he has hair similar to your boys... And a guy we rode by was like "she is just adorable!" I appreciate the comment, and it doesn't matter in the least... but how did you think he was a girl?!


----------



## WinterBub

I just googled all your terms above, Shae. And that would be beautiful. I'm not into trying clothes on in stores, but I loved wedding dress shopping! The ladies that work there are really good at helping you find what you want, too. Please show us pics when you start looking. :) Sadly, I don't live near any of my oldest friends so I haven't gotten to go and do that with/for anyone else.

ETA: haven't watched it in ages, but Say Yes to the Dress (specifically the one in the store in Georgia, not NY) used to be a guilty pleasure :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty lovely bump pic and your boys are so handsome. Love the matchy outfits.

Shae will we get to see the wedding dress before the wedding? I know obviously your wedding entourage sees it before SO, but I know he was pretty opinionated about seeing a bfp before us so where do we fall in wedding dress viewing?

Gigs oh man sorry that the rollercoaster is back on. Whatever you decide or whatever happens will be amazing.

Sorry that’s really all I recall at the moment. Just went blank

love you all. Appreciate the support. I’m ok emotionally because she’s suffering and I’m just glad she has gotten to see everyone/will pass at home.

I’m still talking to OA. We went out last weekend. Had a good heart to heart two hours conversation addressing everything. Side note, I think his daughter may have Down syndrome and he’s not ready to tell me. Reading between the lines a bit. But I’ve been wrong before. He has to travel for a couple weeks but we have a third date set when he gets back. He usually checks in daily but does occasionally disappear for 2. He asks often about my grandmother and how my family is doing and how I’m doing. He’s asked a handful of times (today included) how he can support me. And in my head I want to be like hold me LOL but that’s not where we’re at and logistics so I just say continue to listen to me and check in and give me hugs when we are together.


----------



## shaescott

Winter here are some examples I like:


Dobs you guys definitely get to see the dress before SO, I’ll definitely post pics after dress shopping!

I’m glad to hear OA is being supportive. Hugs.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm glad that he's being supportive, Dobby :) I know it's a weird grey area because you've just met. But hey, that bodes really well for a relationship going forward. ❤️

What makes you think his daughter has DS? I just learned recently that an old friend (we were good friends at one point in high school but lost touch, and haven't seen her in at least 10 years) has a daughter with DS. She would've been 33/34 when she was born, so not in the high risk 35+ just yet. It's full on being an adult, eh? 

I'm so sorry for what you're all going through. I'm sure that your grandmother is glad to be surrounded by love and family at this stage of her life. ❤️ I hope she's comfortable, and everyone else is dealing with it as best as possible. :hugs:

I love those dresses, Shae! The first one in particular is stunning :flower: And I can picture it even more beautiful with a veil.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed all very pretty. Love me a Maggie Sottero dress.

He made a comment when we were talking about transparency that he’s scared off women before by being totally transparent about baby momma/his daughter. So I know he’s like me and withholds certain things/downplays them.

BM was 41 when she got pregnant. She has fibroids and other health issues, so she had never expected to be able to get pregnant let alone deliver a healthy baby. He said her pregnancy was incredibly high risk. He mentioned that he got into an argument with the geneticist because the geneticist had basically told them to seriously consider alternative choices based on the screening. And he said he told the doctor, “Do you have a kid with DS? No. So you can’t tell us what’s it like, and you can’t tell us what we should do.” Now, it could have just come up as party of the advanced maternal age conversation but with all the NIPT testing available 4 years ago I have to think something came up as high risk for DS for them to have that conversation. She had some surgery as a baby. I know she also had a speech delay. He mentioned sensory issues after I mentioned A’s sensory issues. And, I know this is awful, but honestly when he sent me the picture of her my immediate reaction wasn’t awww cute kid. It was I wonder if she has DS. It would also make sense why they spend so much time together to take her places that I’d expect he could manage alone with a neurotypical child. I think it’s rude of me to ask, so I’ll wait to see if it comes up. I’ve told him A has a speech delay, ASD, sensory issues, and likely ADHD. But I definitely downplay it a lot. And maybe I’m just wrong and overthinking things and she doesn’t have DS.

ETA gas is $5.60/gal now


----------



## WinterBub

I suppose that you will find out in time, Dobby. And I agree that it is best not to ask and to let him share any details as and when he's comfortable doing so. Glad that he is there for you, and hope that things progress as you want them to :)

Yikes on the gas. You're in the absolute worst place in the whole country for gas, but still- wow. Compared to 2019 we're paying more than double what we were then, but haven't quite hit the same stratosphere as you.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs Jesus Christ $5.60???? It’s $4.20-4.30 here except at BJ’s, it’s $3.97 apparently. I just googled because last time I got gas was last week and it was like $3.50 at BJ’s then. It was $2.98 there a month ago. SO needs at least 89 in his car too, so he’s screwed. He drives an hour to work each way. 

Also I love Maggie Sottero dresses’ vibe, they’re great!


----------



## shaescott

I can’t believe I’m only 3dpo AGGGGH why does the TWW feel like it lasts a month? Also SO is on his Florida trip so I’m extra bored, it doesn’t exactly help the time pass.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae lovely dresses! Also, tww goes at a snail's pace for sure. Sorry about gas prices. It was 3.39 a week ago and now it's 3.99. I feel your pain.

Oh and it has been very warm here. 70s mostly and almost 80 on Sunday. 

Dobby I couldn't even deal with those prices.

Hmm, sounds like you are probably right about his daughter, not that DS is bad. Well I am glad he is being supportive of you instead of bailing out or just pressuring you into other things.

I'll be thinking and praying for you and your family. Hospice provides resources to family members (not sure to what extent and that may vary by state and agency).

Pretty nice to hear from you. 3rd tri! Ugh, so exciting to be in the final trimester :)

Love the matching tops for the boys!

Winter the giraffe feeding went fairly well. V was able to feed the giraffe on her own. S tried and then just had me do it LOL. I'd say nother 6 to 8 months and she'll be ready to do it herself. V had trouble her 1st time. 

The zoo was lovely. Just a "small" local one. It doesn't have the variety like the large city zoos have but it has a better "feel". We have annual passes so try to get in visits especially when school is in session.

Hope the week goes by quickly for you. 

AFM back to work tomorrow. Had some good days off. Loads of fun at the zoo and outside Friday. Party went well Saturday. Chill day on Sunday. Today I got the girls out before the rain came and I also went clothes shopping. Got a bunch of cute stuff. 

S loved her dollhouse. It was the last gift we gave her. When we opened her door she was jumping up and down while screaming LOL


----------



## WinterBub

Glad that the giraffe feeding went well, flueky! I'm half worried that I'd make him nervous. I like the idea of it, but would likely at least flinch and freak out a bit if it really licked my hand etc ;)

Love that the doll house was such a hit ❤️ adorable! Hope she has the best time playing with it. Did you buy any specific dolls for it? I so wanted calico critters when I was little! I think lots of accessory pieces are teeny tiny, though.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter they give you carrots and you hold from one end and let their tongue wrap around the middle and/or other end. It's neat.

Just random barbie dolls. We already had some too. The accessories for this one weren't super small. Bigger than the ones for the barbie dream house we got V last year. I remember seeing the calico critters commercials last Christmas season.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks the dollhouse thing reminds me of when I was a kid, my dad got me a big dollhouse with working lights and sounds, every room was the same size cube and you could stack them together however you wanted to make the house whatever configuration. Only issue was when the screw to change the batteries stripped lol. Every room had its own batteries since they weren’t attached. He painted G.I. Joes to look like the characters from Bonanza as well, and painted toy horses to match the character’s horses, and he gave them to me for Christmas. He’s an artist and he likes painting figurines, though he hasn’t done it in years. I also had a Barbie princess castle with an “elevator” which I was obsessed with, no electronics in that one. My sister got it when I outgrew it and she loved it too. I assume we gave it away at some point or donated it. I think we donated the large assortment of random Barbie dolls and Polly pockets. 

My dad brought me to feed giraffes on a Disney World safari when I was 6 but unfortunately I was cranky that day for some reason (idk if I was hungry or overheated or just in a mood) and I was a brat and didn’t want to interact with them, said I was bored. I still feel bad about it, he’s an animal lover and he was pretty devastated. I’d love to do it now as an adult. 


Currently 4dpo. My mom has no intuition either way, says the state of the work is making it a lot harder, chaotic energy in the way I guess. Idk. I have no strong feeling that I’m pregnant or not pregnant, just strong hopes lol. Definitely getting overly excited about it and I know I shouldn’t because it’s more likely I won’t get pregnant as it was a small amount of semen that got in me. I forgot that I wasn’t going to mention it to SO until he got back to avoid stressing him out, and I mentioned it yesterday on the phone with him. Oops. I was like “well you didn’t pee before going back in” and he was like “crap”. If you don’t want to get me pregnant, don’t be a dummy, dude.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok i swear I’ve read this page about three times but always at night in bed and keep passing out before I respond.

fluek your time off sounded fun and productive! The type of experiences that make you feel like you’re killin’ this mom thing. How wonderful, love that you all had a good time at the zoo and your bday gift was a huge success. You’ve inspired me a get my kids back to the zoo. 

dobs I’m happy to hear from you more than just a few words :hugs: OA sounds like he’s been totally appropriate during this time which is really encouraging. Interesting about his daughter. How does that make you feel? Is there a little relief there knowing he can relate to having a child with extra needs?

winter I LOVE say yes to the dress! I also was totally hooked on that david tuterrs wedding show. So good. And wtf on assuming girl?? People are weird. I’d get it if they asked because they didn’t want to assume but to assume girl is just confusing.

shae 6dpo now right? When are you testing! I love your dress choices. I think it was a Maggie sottero dress in blush that i fellin love with online but never tried it on. No one carried it and one store could get it but i would have had to pay $75 to ship it to the store!! Would have been a huge waste if I didn’t like it so i declined. I actually kind of have wedding dress regret, i was so set on a black and white theme…i was debating between two dressed and wish in retrospect i went with the other that was all white but didn’t quite match my wedding. Oh well! Funny thing is I knew back then that in the future I’d probably regret the choice and still think about it years later and here we are (11 years later).

pretty, you are looking good and pregnant! How are you feeling physically? Your kiddos are so cute. Mine won’t let me dress them but i love the matching outfits!!

afm been feeling down as I’m considering stopping my youtube channel, or maybe just scaling back a lot. I don’t know. I found out yesterday that due to an underestimation mistake by our accountant, we owe $2265 in taxes -.- makes me feel discouraged about trying to earn extra income when Uncle Sam takes so much of it. I enjoy it but hubby thinks it takes too much of my time and isn’t worth it. I’m thinking about maybe crafting a bit more and doing smaller, local sales for extra money. The online stuff is just too much work as a part time job plus a full time mom. I just really enjoy making my own money. Hubby isn’t opposed to me using our money for personal things but i feel wing doing it. Like guilty if i but jewelry or something. 

anyway we are getting so busy with farming and gardening that time is less on my side these days. We are expanding our flock into chickens which is exciting! We got 12 chicks yesterday from tractor supply and bought 15 more from an online hatchery that will be delivered at the end of the month. I also got 8 geese which I am beyond thrilled about!! I will probably sell a few but we’re at least keeping 3-4. I love geese!


----------



## shaescott

GIGS I’ve been waiting for you to return so you can tell me about your breaking pullout rules experience! SO went back in 20 min later and didn’t pee in the mean time. Also earlier on he had a premature spurt outside me then went back in. Reeeeally hoping it was enough to catch an egg.

Sorry to hear about the tax issue. I need to do my taxes, I’ve been procrastinating. I don’t expect to owe, but it would really suck if I did.
How exciting about the chickens! I can’t wait to get my own property and farm and stuff, but land is SO expensive and so are houses these days. I want a really good sized lot and they’re going for the normal price of a house pre-real estate bubble.

ETA: I’m testing at 10dpo


----------



## DobbyForever

Sick. Will respond eventually

but gigs awesome about expanding the flock. My friend saw a cool looking duck and thought about you


----------



## gigglebox

Eeww that’s a muscovy. I think they are ugly but people love them. Not my taste!

shae both my suspected chemicals happened with similar situations. Actually I think both happened with the pull out, come a little, wipe off, then go back in situation. But both were suspected c/p’s, not confirmed…so who knows…? 

i did get pregnant (ended in mc) one month where we had that kind of sex, but also we had “full on bd” 3-4 days before ov so could have certainly been that as well.

I’d realistically say your odds are small but you never know!


----------



## WinterBub

Ugh, sorry about the tax bill, giggle. That's the worst. We had something similar happen one year, and it stunk :( if you feel the YouTube channel is too much for you to handle, then stop. But if you love it and feel that you get something out of it, then I'm team keep it! It is hard as a Mom to work out ways to meet people or have meaningful hobbies. So, go with what you feel is best for you. ❤️ Awesome that you got new birds! I'm not cut out for farm life, so let me live through you! 

When are you 10dpo, Shae? It's so hard to know when to buy property. It seems likely interest rates will go up, which may push house prices down. But who knows these days. I kept waiting for covid to kill the housing and/or stock market, and everything just went up. There was a NYT articles about the PPP loans, and (if I recall it correctly) basically 70% of that money ended up in the hands of the top 20% of earners. So I guess you can extrapolate that and figure out why the stock market went through the roof. ](*,)

Hi Dobby. Good to see you :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Ps. Have you ever seen a black swan in person? They are terrifying!


----------



## shaescott

Gigs thanks, I thought you’d had chemicals from it, just wanted to double check, especially considering the name of this thread :rofl:

Winter I’m 10dpo on Monday.
In reality we’ll probably have to just go to a different apartment complex, see if we can find a quieter one. Or, see if there’s any houses for rent when we get closer to the end of our lease, we give 3 months notice I believe to this complex. 

Dobs I hope you feel better <3


----------



## gigglebox

Lmao!!! I have not. Only the white ones. I DID however see Black Swan the movie and thought it was disturbing af! Lol


----------



## gigglebox

THREE MONTHS NOTICE??? That is unheard of here!!! One month is the norm, 2 months is still crazy. When is your lease up?


----------



## WinterBub

We lived in a big apartment complex years ago, and the terms were pretty heavily weighted in favor of the building owners! We probably bought the wrong house because OH refused to sign on for a longer lease or go month to month. The month to month rent was outrageous. IMO, should have done it to choose the right house (this one has a terrible layout), but what's done is done!! I think if we had tried to end the lease early we would've paid out for at least 3m. They hold all the power, basically.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs my lease is up in September. I also have to keep reminding myself that while I can technically afford the $1730 rent on my own, I am getting $576 back every month from our roommate, I always have plenty to pay the full amount by check before he Venmo’s me rent, but I do have that money after to add up for the next month. Rent in Nashua is just crazy high. I’m thinking about renting a condo or townhouse but there’s still neighbors across the wall and it’s generally over $2000 a month in rent. There’s also a lack of availability. We also have to discuss the roommate situation with him, because eventually we’re going to want to live totally on our own, especially if I get pregnant. Our roommate hates kids, so even if we were cool with it, he wouldn’t be. He can’t afford the rent around here on his own. He might be able to move up to Manchester as he has some friends that rent together up there, but that would be even further from his current job. I know it’s not technically my problem, but I really don’t want to be the reason he has to move back in with his parents, ya know? At the same time, he literally lives off of canned soup and spaghetti-os if SO or I don’t cook, so idk how he’s going to feed himself well on his own lol. Kinda annoying, tbh. He rarely does dishes either. So yeah, there’s a lot to discuss. I looked at some condos nearby for availability and they don’t seem to have the availability past July available, so we’ll just have to wait another 2 months I think. It’s just so hard to know if a place will really be quiet or not without spending a few nights there, and that’s not a thing you get to do prior to signing a lease, generally speaking. 

So yeah, AHHHHHHHHHHHH FRUSTRATION. Adulting kinda sucks. 

I’m 7dpo today and itching to test but being good and holding out for 10dpo. No symptoms so far except increased anxiety, which may be caused by something else, I have no clue. I got quite overwhelmed at work on Wednesday for no reason. I had a very easy assignment, so it wasn’t that. I just felt like I was having an anxiety attack for no reason at all, for a minute I was worried I’d become nonfunctional and have to go home, my brain was all foggy and I felt so weird. I had a lesser version of the same thing Saturday and Sunday at work, as well as yesterday. Not as bad, but definitely more anxious than normal. Caffeine definitely doesn’t help but I’ve been drinking caffeine for quite a long time nearly daily, it’s not a new trigger. Planning to switch to half decaf when I order coffee starting yesterday, I got 2/3 decaf at my hospital cafe as the large is 3 shots. It’s a good idea, even without the increased anxiety lately. Anyway, I definitely don’t feel pregnant, but I’ve never been pregnant before so I have no clue what it feels like. I’m in that constant back and forth state of “I’m probably pregnant” vs “I’m definitely not pregnant” that I’m in every cycle that I have a tiny chance.


----------



## DobbyForever

Still not here having an emotional pity party. My one bestie is going to her weekly themed girls night :cry: and my other has a date because her parents drove over to pick up her kid for the weekend, after they just had her for half a week while my friend had a week off of work, :cry: I just want a break. I know it’s my own fault for having a kid with an a**hole and I know I have more support than a lot of moms but I’m f*ing tired and I just want to go out with my friends too

but the real reason I’m here Shae I think it came up but how is the housing market? I know your job is fairly new but could you and SO look into a first time home buyer’s program? Something that might get you down payment assistance as well as maybe a mortgage credit? I’m just thinking why pay nearly $2k in rent if you can pay it as a mortgage

gigs the duck is weird lol I was trying to be nice in case you liked them


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs: I’m sorry you’re having a rough time. I’m sure it’s really hard having to spend 100% of your time actively being a parent and having no time for yourself. <3

Re: the housing market, it’s absolutely terrible right now, a seller’s market through and through. I saw a fixer upper house that probably should’ve been condemned for $300k when normally you can get a pretty decent house for that, nothing huge by any means, but a nice little home. We’d be spending $400k+ on a house not much bigger than our apartment on basically no land. For reference, my parents bought their good sized 4 bedroom 3 bathroom house on 5ish acres for $200k back in the mid-late 90s. When the market eventually crashes, if we want to sell, we won’t get nearly what we paid for it. I thought about buying land and buying a log home kit that we would build ourselves (with a professional to pour the foundation of course), but a good chunk of land costs around $100,000 right now, and lots of them don’t even have a clearing to build on. It’s ridiculous. 

Now that I’m thinking more about this stuff, I’m trying to save up money for a down payment when the time comes. I’ve been living way too lavishly lol, going to the local health cafe like 4 days a week (aka my days off), eating out too often in general, buying stuff on Amazon all willy nilly. At the moment I only have $4500 in savings and like $1300 in checking (I got paid today and transferred $1000 to savings). Ideally I’d like to put aside $2k a month but I think unless I live like I’m super poor (which I should do but don’t), I can only do $1k aside a month. 

I’m in a contract with my current hospital until next January, it’s a retention bonus contract, I get $10k over the course of a year (before taxes unfortunately, so around $7500 in actuality). Once I complete my required time, I might end up becoming a travel nurse. They make a crazy amount of money (like $100 an hour, which is more than triple what I get), and you can do local travel, you don’t actually have to go across the country. That way I can save up for a house much more efficiently.

Unrelated, the urge to test is getting worse. Agh! I know I shouldn’t, but it’s possible I’ll test tomorrow at 8dpo with a cheapie.


----------



## WinterBub

First of all: lol Dobby @ 'i was being nice in case you liked them'. :rofl: 

I'm sorry that you're feeling so burnt out. You have a lot on your plate, and I wish that weren't the case. :hugs:Thinking of you, and wishing I could take you out or watch A for you. Would you be interested in going out with your guy with A? I know that introduction shouldnt be rushed... So apologies if you hate the idea. 

I should follow your lead on the decaf, Shae. I was doing well drinking way less, and now I'm back to drinking tonnes of caffeine :( Your work contract and job prospects sound awesome, Shae. The travel nurse pay sounds amazing. I'm gonna be irresponsible here and say: enjoy your fun spending! Obviously don't go nuts, but if you can save $1k/month and still have some fun money, then that's a decent deal. Obviously better to save more in the long run, but life isn't any fun if you just work and grind away. We got good advice years ago- not to be "house poor" when we wanted to buy a place. I say that applies to saving up a down payment too. You have your life so together, and should be really pleased with all you've achieved. Re: the roommate... My thought was that that will come to an end organically. Seems like his rent is really helpful to the whole saving issue. Eventually if y'all get married, that would just be a natural point to get your own place (whether it be rented or bought). End of the lease is also a natural break point. 

AFM- had my post surgery check up. Baby had an extra chromosome (same as my previous loss). So, basically confirms that egg quality is my problem. So, will see what the fertility specialist says when we see him at the end of the month. I'm sure he'll suggest IVF (which seems like the logical answer). I've made peace with that, and agree that trying again naturally isn't a good idea for us. But my real worry is going through all of that and not having a baby, anyway. :sad1:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Winter. It’s such a double edged sword to have an answer. For what it’s worth, I think the internet tends to attract a certain group. I know a handful of couples who did IVF. Most were successful first time, and of those multiple had multiples. I only know one couple irl who struggled with IVF, but that was my friend who was advanced maternal age, had severe endo, and severe pcos. She experienced multiple losses/struggled to conceive. She had given up on being a mom then got pregnant. She did have a third tri loss, but she has two kids now. But with how advanced things are now, it sounds like you mentioned potential for embryo screening prior to transfer? And it does seem like your uterus has been supporting implantation. Hugs. I’m sorry that this journey has been such a tough one. 

shae I mean enjoy life while you can cuz once you have kids you’ll be broke forever LOL :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and re going out with dude with A, to each their own but unless I’m seriously considering marrying a guy then I don’t feel he has any business meeting A. I love that my mom never brought her dates/bf’s around. I honestly thought my stepdad was the only guy she dated after my dad. My best friend always has her guys around her kid that is A’s age, and even though they have good conversations around it you can tell it really f*s with her as much as my friend tries to play it off like it doesn’t. My parents will watch A for dates. It’s just hard because usually I schedule them for while he’s sleeping, so then I don’t get a break or I’m stressed about getting back in time. The reason we’ve only had two dates in a month and a half is his custody situation/travel for work. Like today he goes to London for two weeks. So it’s more like when can he pencil me in between work and his daughter. And I know I have next Friday off and I have spring break where A goes to school during the day but it’s not the same as getting a week or whole weekend to myself. I never get to catch up on sleep or rest. Like even Friday I have it off but I have to do errands and clean the house or continue to ignore things and have brunch with my friend but like I can’t really ignore things much longer.

eta re DS its hard because I already have a child with special needs. I hate how much I have to fight to get him services. He lost his s* at speech last week, the doctor had to walk us to my car because I couldn’t get him out of the building safely on my own. It’s one thing to have a second neurotypical child who understands and reacts appropriately. But what if she then also tantrums or bolts? And we’ve both said we want another child, and the idea of being a mom to three kids is already more than I envisioned. Toss in two being neurodivergent and how much he works/travels. Having a child with special needs is not something I would have chosen. So idk. It just depends on how high functioning she is and how she gets along with A and how much support I get from him. I just feel like I’m setting myself up to take care of 2-3 kids mostly on my own. In which case, I’d rather just stay single and be A’s mom.


----------



## shaescott

Winter I had to Google “house poor” lol, shows my lack of knowledge in the area. I would call myself apartment poor. Before taxes I make a bit more than $4k a month, after taxes it’s $3.4k. Rent is half my monthly net pay. I don’t actually see SO’s paychecks but if I apply the same percent of taxes I pay and his hourly wage plus hours, he’s probably getting a net of $2.4K a month. He really only pays for (some) groceries and wifi, I pay both our rent plus electric plus some groceries. We’ve been planning on getting a joint bank account for months to make it fair but he works M-F so it makes it harder to go to a bank and set it up. I’m starting to think that to make it fair, we should have $500 per pay period (2 weeks) for our own frivolous spending desires from our own paychecks, and the rest should go to joint expenses and savings. Idk, I’m processing this as I type lol. 

Anyway. Sorry to hear about the chromosomal issue with the latest loss :( I also assume he will suggest IVF, which does make sense in the circumstances. It does work for most people, so I would be optimistic about it working for you, especially since your uterine lining isn’t the issue, everything else like implantation went fine. 

Dobs :hugs: I have no experience raising a special needs child so I can’t pretend to know what you’re going through. From my limited experience, I know that I do not have the patience at this time to do what you’re doing. I pray that if I end up in the same situation, I will learn patience. But I am aware of the issues especially with boys as they get older and stronger, being more difficult to control during episodes. Sending all the love and prayers for you. 

AFM
8dpo and stark white :bfn: not exactly a shock lol, I knew it was unlikely to show anything even if I am pregnant. 

Was a little bit sweaty last night, which is a bad sign for me. I always get night sweats starting a few days before AF. It wasn’t as bad as usual at least, I just was tossing and turning trying to fall asleep because I felt a little bit damp. But still quite possible it’s the beginning of my PMS. Hopefully not. Breasts feel slightly tender but that’s normal for me as well during PMS, so I can’t take it to mean anything. Honestly I feel like I’m not pregnant at this point with the mild sweating. Pretty disappointed, but it is what it is. And better to think I’m not and be pleasantly surprised than think I am and be extra devastated if I’m not.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs so sorry about the tax bill. Those are never fun I'd say if the YouTube channel is creating more stress than fun, I'd stop. I can see why you'd want to do it though so you have money for yourself.

Yes for chicks and geese!!

Shae oh wow 3 months is a big notice to give! Also it is crazy how expensive rent is. That is more than my mortgage. I understand that with houses being sky high it is a bad time to be a buyer. We bought our 6.2 acres for $65K. The asking price was $90K. I just saw a post on FB for 2 acres at $65K which is crazy to me.

Yes don't be house poor. My payment is around 25% of my net monthly income. With the rising prices of gas, groceries, and really everything I'm thankful I have my cushion. DH pays some bills but to be fair, he only works weekends typically so he makes less than me. Also he watches the girls weekdays while I'm working so we don't have to pay a babysitter or daycare. Saving a ton of money not having to pay for childcare for 3. Save up now for a down payment on a nice place so your payments will be lower :)

As for the increases anxiety, if walks, yoga, deep breathing doesn't help and it continues then maybe talk to your pcp?

Shae too early to feel disappointed over a BFN. Never had one at 8dpo. I think ICs never showed BFP until 10dpo and there were very faint.

Dobby I'm sorry. It is hard and we all deserve time for ourselves. I hope you can get some time to hang out, date, or you time soon. 

I can see why you'd be apprehensive to have 2 neurodivergent kids and not have much assistance. Hell, having 3 neurological kids would be too much for me without a helpful partner. Maybe I'm a wimp.

Winter I'll be praying that IVF is successful if that is what you go through with. Out of curiosity sake, would you opt to do 2 embryos? I know some people want twins or would get mind them. 

AFM mother nature is being bipolar. High yesterday was 65. This morning we had 3 to 4 inches of snow.....lows in the teens with wind chills putting us in single digits.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m not disappointed about the bfn, it’s super early. I’m just feeling a sense of “yeah no, you’re not pregnant” especially with the little bit of sweating last night. It doesn’t look good for me.

Also, the weather here is bipolar as well.


----------



## shaescott

Update: having some pelvic/lower abdomen dull cramping, triggered by full bladder all day today but now I’ve peed and it hasn’t gone away. Super mild, but I don’t ever get PMS cramps. Going to be quite annoyed if I’m not pregnant and now I get PMS cramps.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - I've never rented a place before, but ya, 3 months notice sounds very excessive. Hopefully you'll be able to find a nice, new place just before your lease is up.
Those dresses are really pretty. :)
And 8dpo is still a little early. I got a squinter this time round at 9dpo and at 11dpo with Matthew (both with FRERs). So, definitely not out yet.

Dobby - If OA is not allowed to have his daughter overnight, why would you think you'd end up taking care of her by yourself? Even if it got to the point that she could sleep away from her mom, I dunno why she'd be sleeping at her dad's place if he wasn't even home to spend time with her.
How has your grandma been?

Flukey - Glad to hear you enjoyed your time off and that the party and trip to the zoo both went well. :)

Winter - Ya, some people are just dumb. I've had a few people think Matthew was a girl. That being said, I have no issue having a boy that so gorgeous that people think he's a girl. lol
Going from no kids to 3 is definitely quite a change of heart, but the logistics of finances and where to put everyone really makes it seem like we should stop at three. But, like I've said, we'd just roll with the punches based on whatever life decides to give us.
I'll also be keeping everything crossed hoping that IVF goes well for you. There's always gonna be doubt and fear after a loss. After my one, simple MMC, I was questioning whether I even wanted to put myself through it all again. But then I went on to have perfectly healthy Matthew and now this little girl. It's scary, but you know how much a child is worth it.

AFM, minor hiccup with the sprinkle. Almost right off the bat, we had 3 people say they couldn't make it on the 9th. Two of them were SO's aunt and cousin, who were gonna be flying home from Florida that day. I decided to push the date back two weeks to the 23rd and now they'll both be attending. :)
My toe is still hurting and is kinda swollen now. Still haven't gotten it checked out and kinda doubt I will. Just gonna deal and hope it feels better when I go back to work after this weekend.
The friend that's throwing my the sprinkle recently found out she's expecting #2. She had some bleeding shortly thereafter, but not much. She just had a scan a couple days ago and there's still a heartbeat. So, we're both super thankful for that.
Lastly, I'm transitioning my hair from blue to purple. Just dyed it tonight, so I'll post some pics tomorrow after it's dry and I've taken a flat iron to it. lol


----------



## shaescott

Still BFN today at 9dpo. Part of me wants to say something’s catching my eye but like… something is always catching my eye lol, I have major line eye. 
With and without flash. 



Winter glad to hear the hiccup got resolved and that your friend’s scan was good!


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the positivity and encouragement, y'all. It's exciting on the one hand, yet scary on the other. On paper I would love to have twins (and then be done having children after this pregnancy), but I think these days they really encourage just doing one. I will see what the fertility specialist says. I think a lot of these decisions depends on how the egg retrieval etc goes. (How many eggs/embryos, how many test normal etc). Honestly, I would be over the moon with one healthy baby. I'm also relieved to know that covid wasn't a factor in my loss.

I don't see anything on your test, Shae. But I'm not a good test reader ;) FX as always for you. I had never heard the term "house poor" before we were told it. But it is really good advice. It is so easy to lie to yourself and pretend you can afford more than is comfortable. Good luck discussing finances with your OH. Outside advice: I'd want to split those costs close to 50/50. Or maybe work out what is an equal contribution adjusted for your incomes (ifkwim). Ahhh boring adult issues. I saw a meme once that said "being a married adult is texting 'what do you want to do for dinner?' every day for forever" kinda sums it up :rofl:

Dobby- totally get and respect you keeping A and OA separate. My thought was that if you didn't say anything, A would accept the "Mom's friend" line at this age. But kids do pick up on things. I hope that you get some self care time in. :hugs:Are you on spring break right now? Hopefully you can at least relax and do some nice little things to recharge this week.

Wow, flueky. It sounds like land is really affordable where you are! We'd love to have some, but here it is kinda expensive or you have to be waaaaaay out, which we don't want when LO starts school etc. So we have close neighbours. One who keeps to himself, and one who dislikes us for no reason. :dohh::shrug: (maybe we're the loud people?!)

Pretty- excited to see your hair! Sounds awesome. And I'm glad that you could change the date of the sprinkle to have all your guests attend. :) And I hope the toe improves. Did you try the tape? And I'm so glad that you have not one, but two rainbow babies. ❤️ Have you gotten any further with names?


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek sorry I forgot to say age ago the birthday and dollhouse sounded absolutely lovely. You’re such a great momma <3. Weather is a Katy Perry song over here as well. Definitely not that extreme though as it doesn’t snow here though

Shae sorry if it’s new pms cramps. :( I don’t want to get your hopes up but abnormal cramps that felt similar to af were a telltale sign (in hindsight lol) of four of my pregnancies. I’m not seeing it yet but I’ve also become super guarded now with my line eyes lol. Hugs. Either way, things are moving in the right direction for your family to grow. We’re getting into sooner rather than later territory.

Pretty I’m glad that everything turned out alright with your friend’s scan. I think I had early spotting with A. Can’t remember. Hopefully everything continues to be alright. Glad you were able to find a new date so they could come.

Winter yeah I know my friend tells her kid that they’re mommy’s friend but idk that seems worse to me. Because they are perceptive like you said so either they pick up on it and now you’ve been dishonest or you’ve set inappropriate boundaries for what “friend” looks like. Like my friend’s kid will correct my friend when she tries to say this is her friend. But it’s not that. I don’t want temporary fixtures in and out of his life. It’s really hard on him. Even if it wasn’t, I just really don’t like it. You hear things/see things as a teacher that are so heartbreaking and this is one of them.

I have next Friday off. My mom’s spring break is the second week of April, and she’s taking A for a night so I can stay in the city (SF) with OA. Mine is the third week of April.

re OA I was totally mistaken. He does have his daughter overnights at his place. Just sometimes she gets separation anxiety from her mom, and rather than force her to stay in those moments then he’ll take her back to her mom’s. Which I can understand. If A couldn’t settle down to have his visit with his dad, the supervision center would cancel it. So I literally couldn’t even leave as they often called me to either get A early or to soothe him to try again. I’ve been to his place. She has stuff there (toys, necessities like towels/clothes/toiletries). They cosleep, so she has a cosleeper and bedrail. I get good dad vibes. He clearly advocated passionately for her as a baby, and they do a lot of fun things when he has her. He lights up when he talks about her and clearly loves her deeply. They had a nanny, but not for his time. It was when mom had her to give her a break. But they let her go because they didn’t agree with some of her behavior with their daughter and now have some trust issues with hiring someone. Only issue is neither of them have family in the area to tag in. I do think he couldn’t handle his daughter and A though. Honestly. I don’t think most people can. Like sometimes I just stare at A and think this is why kids with special needs get abused. I’m emotionally and physically exhausted. If I was someone else, I could absolutely lose my s* rn. I thought I knew patience as a teacher, but man this is next level. I am very lucky though that with A it’s relatively easy. It’s just when it’s bad, it’s really bad.

My yai is definitely in end stage. She’s still refusing to eat. Max she’ll open for a few spoonfuls of ensure a day. I do think she tried to talk to me yesterday, but she hasn’t said anything audible since she spoke to A. She has a lot of the physical signs that her time is coming. My brother is flying home from Med school this weekend, he would have come sooner, but he was in Cancun and we all told him not to cancel his trip. She honestly would have died a few nights ago. She was having trouble breathing in the middle of the night, and her hospice nurse has been mia. My mom wouldn’t have known what to do and the hospice person didn’t show for 3 hours. Because my Yai has a dnr, no 911 calls. But my brother knew what to do from school/how to get her on the breathing machine. Idk. Anyway. Realistically, I doubt she would have survived if my brother wasn’t there and hadn’t gone to Med school.


----------



## WinterBub

:hugs:Dobby. Hoping your Grandma is comfortable. Just sending a virtual hug. 

And I thought Pretty brought up good points- whatever happens, his DD would likely only be with y'all part time. And only when he was there. So, I totally get the concerns, but it seems unlikely you would be caring for both alone for any stretch of time. It's also impossible to gauge how it would go until you've met the kids and seen how everyone interacts. I think you're like me: plan out for every worst case scenario. But my OH always tells me that that just adds stress overall, and most of the scenarios I game our never come to pass. :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I definitely plan for all scenarios and it definitely adds to my stress :rofl:

Ohhhhh I get it. But that wouldn’t be the case. I already discussed that with him. Our expectation is that if we were serious (living together) that he will get a set custody schedule. And the expectation is that schedule will not change dependent on his schedule the way it does now because at that point I would consider his daughter to be my daughter/sister to A and A’s biggest ASD trigger is routine. Ultimately, he will lose out on time. Like I’m open to the occasion switch in advance, but ultimately it’s gonna be a pretty firm 50/50 situation. So it’s sucky for him, but his baby momma will like it. And he likes it in the sense that he does want a 50/50 every other week schedule, he just doesn’t think he can get it in court. Which would be hard esp with his travel. 100. But honestly CA is very pro dad having 50/50 so as long as he proves he has care for her if he has to travel they’ll give it to him. He just needs a good attorney. But he also doesn’t want to rock the boat rn. They have a good situation and he sees his daughter a lot.

but like rn he’s in London for two weeks. So if this first week was ours, second hers, then his return week ours then we wouldn’t change the schedule most likely. Or say he has to go to SF overnight since technically the hq is in SF (he works remote most of the time), then I could end up having her overnight without him.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Winter - I tried taping for like a night, but the tape was garbage and didn't stick to my foot well. It also kinda felt more painful in the morning, so I dunno. Probably just gonna leave it going forward.
We had one name "discussion" where I basically listed off the top 100+ names in The States last year to see what he reacted to. He reiterated his like of Hannah, said Zoey wasn't bad, and didn't have much of an opinion about Layla. A little bit ago, Bailey was brought up again and he's like "kinda like it, but still makes me think of my uncle's dog." I think I'll wait til after my 4D scan on the 19th for further confirmation that it's a girl and then be like "Ok, we need to have a serious talk, cuz if you suggest something new or a name I never considered, I need these 2 months to think about it." Right now though, I'm still kinda feeling Bailey (but maybe spelled Baylee?) and Layla, with Zoey as a runner up.

Dobby - Ok, that makes sense about wanting to keep a solid routine for A and OA's DD. Hopefully it does come to that point that you'll be nicely cohabitating, but for now, you're probably putting the horse way before the cart. I get it though. My mind is always on the go with dozens of scenarios for various things too. Like, it's easier to deal with if I've already though about it instead of getting blindsided.
Keeping you and your family in my thoughts. <3

shae - Sorry, I'm not seeing a line. Still got a couple more days to go though.

Re: Gas prices. Last week, our gas prices were increasing by like 7 cents a day, maxing out at 190.9/litre (5.69/gallon). Luckily, it's back down by like 20 cents now. Thank God my job pays mileage. And, soon enough, I'll only be driving for daycare drop offs and groceries.

So, here's before bleach, after bleach, and after colour. Needed to get rid of what little blue I had left, so my roots are blue, but the rest is "deep purple". Probably gonna transition to more of a pinky purple when I do it again.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m sorry to hear about your grandmother. Hopefully they’re keeping her comfortable with pain meds? Sadly, scary sounding/looking breathing is expected in the death process, but of course if she is awake in distress you step in. 

Pretty I like Bailey or Zoey! 

Don’t worry guys, I didn’t expect anyone to see anything lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty your hair turned out awesome! All solid name choices. That’s good the prices have stopped increasing. I just filled up today and we’re at $5.99 now. That’s awesome your job covers gas.

definitely a play the dvd forward moment. My time is just super valuable to me, so I don’t see the point in dating him if our life visions don’t fit. We only had the custody conversation after the Disney on Ice fiasco, so we had a 2.5 hour conversation going over our status with our bio partners and what we envision when it comes to what we want for our children. I think it’s similar to being transparent about wanting marriage and kids. If someone adamantly wants kids while the other doesn’t at all, there’s no reason to get entangled with each other. For me, if I’m getting involved with someone who has a child then I expect to become that child’s mom. I don’t see lines of step or half or whatever. We’re a family. So if that isn’t ok with him or her mom, then we can keep seeing each other casually but I’m not giving him access to my heart or my child or my life.

ty for all the well wishes with my grandmother. She ate a little today after my mom told her my brother is coming in a few days. I think she’ll try to hold out to see him and then she’ll let herself go. I’m just hoping she can as j know he’ll feel tremendous guilt having gone to Cancun instead of coming home. Shae yeah she’s got morphine and they make sure to keep her rotating which side she’s putting pressure on/keeping her mouth moist and all that


----------



## DobbyForever

In other news A will not nap on the weekends since my mom moved out. He won’t nap there, he won’t nap here. But he’s so obviously exhausted. Then he’s in a bad mood all afternoon. If I put him in the car to go home, he falls asleep as soon as we hit the freeway. So frustrating


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, V rarely naps and that's been going on awhile. So feel you on that front.

Sorry the hospice nurse couldn't get there sooner. I hope she can hold out for your brother to visit so she can have that closure.

Pretty LOVE the hair!!! I like Zoey but pick a name you both like :) 

I'm glad you got reimbursed for gas with your job. I don't typically but I also try to drive to the main office about once every other week. Other than that just driving to grocery store is about it.

Sorry the tape didn't help.

Shae the cramps sound promising especially since you don't cramp before AF. Also, I have bad line eye so not sure if it's that or not but I do feel like something is catching my eye. I wouldn't say bfp yet but interested to see tomorrow's test :)


Winter, compared to wages around here it is actually not affordable for locals to buy 2 acres at $65K. I know the stat is a little old but it's from census.gov.


----------



## Flueky88

Here is the mint oreo cheesecake I made. I only ate 2.5 pieces so glad I could partake but not over indulge. S and E really liked it too. V only cares for the chocolate ganache

Oh we watched Turning Red yesterday. V loves it so it played 3x yesterday and 2x today. I really liked the movie. 

Snow has melted and weather is set to warm up again so I'm happy about that.


----------



## shaescott

Pretty sorry your toe got swollen and the tape didn’t work. Nice hair! My poor hair is so damaged from the single bleaching it got, no way it could handle maintaining a color like that. I haven’t even toned my hair in over a year, I’m just letting it grow out at this point. The bleached part is all the way down to my chin, maybe a bit further, it’s been 2 years since I bleached it.
Pic for reference, not sure why it’s sideways lol


Dobs I hope she makes it to see your brother. People are usually able to if it’s what they want to do. My grandmother refused to die until my mom wasn’t in the room anymore, she’d sat with her for days on end and Nani died while she went to the bathroom. They know what they want.
Sorry to hear about A’s routine getting messed up, I bet it’s taken quite a toll on him, poor thing. 

Flueks $65k for 2 acres is ridiculous. You can get 10 acres for that here (well, up in northern NH where it’s the boonies), although usually it’s all trees and would need to be cleared to build a house. We really want at least 20 acres, preferably more. Just saw a 39 acre lot going for $140k with a small clearing to build on already, I bet that’ll go fast.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha yeah I know I’ve been spoiled that he’s made it this long napping. And I know he needs to ditch it before kinder anyway. But man I need a nap.

Cake looks divine!

My Yai definitely has an iron will. She was supposed to die over a decade ago. But she kept saying I’ll live to see this or I’ll live to see that. And now she has. We’ve been making a point to tell her that we’re all ok. It’s a bit like omg blanking P- Tony Stark’s wife. At the end of endgame. We’re all just telling her that we’re ok and she’s been wonderful taking care of us but she can rest now. I’m just so grateful we could bring her home and she’s had a chance to see so many people

also I’m trying not to die over here. I’m driving around thinking let’s see if I’d make 200 selling my condo and convince him to sell his place in CT for 350 and he makes what he makes and I make what I make we STILL can’t afford a house here :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo idk how I missed the picture Shae you’re so cute!


----------



## WinterBub

Wow, Pretty! Love the hair! And glad that your gas price went down/is covered by work. We've started driving less for sure, and OH suggested keeping the tanks from getting too low. In his words "the high price is one thing, if there are shortages, it'll be a whole different drama". Fingers crossed that it doesn't come to that.

Your hair looks great too, Shae! I wouldn't see you and think "shes growing out color". It looks very natural. I decided to stop coloring my hair 10 years ago. It looked terrible for ages, but I was so happy once I could eventually cut off what was left of the color. Never again! I think I look better with either highlights to make it lighter or colored much darker, but I also don't have the time/money to deal with constant upkeep ;)

$65k sounds decent on paper, but I totally get the relationship to average income and whether that price is obtainable for most or not. I don't know how we get back to 'The American Dream' where it was possible to own a home and have a decent life, so long as you worked. We need to manufacture things here again for many economic reasons, it seems. And that cheesecake is amazing!!! It's still a couple of months away, but my next baking challenge is a 'big, big, big' Paw Patrol cake for LO's bDay. 

I hope that when my time comes, I have such a loving family, Dobby. :hugs:And re: the kids... Those details would all be worked out when the time comes. And I'd also add, that if there were issues, you would all adjust the schedule/set up. Obviously if something wasn't working you wouldn't all just plough on with it. ❤️


----------



## shaescott

BFN this morning :( didn’t have time for pics, was running late for work


----------



## shaescott

I told my mom that it was a BFN this morning and now she thinks it’s a no for this cycle rather than too early. Honestly pretty pissed off about the lack of magical fertility I was promised.

Literally about to have a psychotic break at work because I’m so emotionally labile from PMS that this is hitting me super hard, I just want to curl up in a corner and cry.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Shae. :flower:

The best things in life are worth waiting for, but I know you've already been waiting for a long time, so that probably rings very hollow. I wish I could speed up time for you- just remember that you have a ring coming, and if this isn't your month, then you're still making big moves in that direction. :hugs:

Hope the rest of your shift goes ok.


----------



## DobbyForever

Have yard duty just sending virtual hugs Shae. I think Winter said it beautifully so I’ll just send my biggest hugs your way


----------



## shaescott

Got so anxious at work that I couldn’t think well despite taking a PRN hydroxyzine, so I went home early. Drove straight to Quest and got a beta drawn so I can put my mind at ease that it’s just not there and I can move on. Took a pregmate after getting back, still BFN. Then went to sleep to try to sleep off the anxiety. Just waiting for the lab results but may not get back until tomorrow since they were drawn around 3 pm.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae. Don’t hurt me. Lol. Know I’m saying this from a place of love but this never reads well in text :rofl: If the anxiety/stress from this is so overwhelming that you’re getting bloodwork/ taking medication/ leaving work/ depressed napping, would it be beneficial to start having regular support during your TWW? That’s a huge weight to be carrying around and I know “accidents” happen, but the reality is you and SO are pretty careful and you’re not planning to TTC in the short term. And every cycle lately seems to be really doing a number on you. Maybe because you are so close to the TTC period? I just wonder if it might be helpful to maybe have a monthly appointment or biweekly appointment with a counselor to talk through all these big feelings maybe mid TWW then again during AF. :(. Sending hugs. Hoping you feel more relaxed/better post nap

winter thank you for the kind words. It gave me the warm and fuzzies 

I’m still miserable did a rapid test again still negative but yikes. 3 more days. 3 more days


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I think the anxiety was more than just that (but definitely a good chunk of it), I’ve been super anxious for no reason for over a week now. But you’re not wrong, it’s taking a toll and it’s not healthy.


----------



## DobbyForever

:( I'm sorry, I know we're not like real time convo help but if you need to ever word vomit and process you know I do it here all the time. We're happy to listen. Hope you're feeling better now. You've got a lot going on right now. I know you said SO is planning to propose and as much as it's awesome to take that next step, I found that week when I was waiting on the proposal (I knew he was going to do it my next trip out and then he waited until the over a week into the trip to throw me off) was so f-ing stressful! Constantly wondering and waiting oh is this outting going to be it or this dinner. Did he change his mind? Is it ever gonna happen?! I was such a raging b* until he finally popped the question. Plus the long hours at work and everything going on with the apartment. It's a lot. So anything we can do to support, we've got open ears.


----------



## WinterBub

Yes, feel free to share here :hugs:And if you have anxiety that's interfering with your life- definitely go see someone, even your family Dr. I went through a really stressful period, and ended up taking a low dose anti-anxiety med for about a year. It was incredibly helpful in getting out of a really bad loop, and then at some point I just didn't need it any more and stopped refilling it. No shame in it. :flower:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol he works M-F so it’s more likely to be on a weekend, but I work this upcoming weekend, so that one’s out. Definitely a little stressed about that and when it’s going to happen.
I get really really bad emotional lability during PMS, so if there’s something making me anxious on top of that, it’s just going to explode. It’s not bad like depression/suic*dal (idk if that word will get me in trouble), I know people with PMDD that do have that problem, luckily I’m not one of them. It’s just extreme emotions, usually overwhelmed or angry or sad. Wanting a baby and not having one only makes it worse.

Winter I already take Prozac and Wellbutrin daily. I took a hydroxyzine prn at work but it only worked for a little bit. Unfortunately my PCP from back home just left the practice, so I need to find a new PCP up here. I’m maxed on my Prozac but it’s anxiety not depression. I think I can go up on my Wellbutrin dose. Wish I could get Ativan or something but I’m pretty sure you’re not allowed to work under the influence of benzos :rofl: so no point, if I don’t need to function for a job I can just go to sleep to bring me down a bit.

ETA: Discussed with SO and he was very sympathetic but adamant that it’s not logical or financially doable to have a baby right now. I know he’s not completely wrong, I mean we could 100% do it, it would just be really really hard. He also suggested returning to therapy cuz I accidentally ghosted my therapist and now it’s been so long that I feel weird reaching out again for an appointment lol.


----------



## WinterBub

Well, dang. My big tip is old news ;) 

I hope you find a way to deal when those moments come up. And don't let the ghosting stop you from reaching out to the therapist if they helped you in the past. Or finding a new one if it's just too awkward to go back :hugs:

And as Dobby said- vent/share any time.


----------



## shaescott

Blood test came back this morning < 3 again. I was expecting that, and I actually feel much better today, much more grounded. I told SO that he can’t be dumb with being careful anymore because it’s getting my hopes up and it’s taking a major toll on me. He agreed that we’ll be stricter to prevent me thinking I have a legit chance. 

We talked about wedding planning and he said we can do late spring next year rather than late summer/early fall, which is sooner at least. And not being pregnant means I don’t have to worry about wedding dress shopping being an issue or the wedding being delayed or rushed because of it. I’m thinking Sat, June 10th 2023 based on weather in past years. We were previously looking at September 9th 2023 and when I was looking up weather comparisons it said that June 10th had the most similar weather to September 9th (excluding days within a month of June 10th), so that makes me feel better about the weather there. Average temp is 73 at 3 pm, going down to 69 around 7 pm and 60 around midnight. It’ll be an outdoor backyard reception because we’re poor lol, so we need decent temps. We’ll be recommending people bring jackets for the evening hours. SO can’t handle the heat, so July and august are a big no. We’re planning to get a big frame tent or whatever in case of rain and to protect from any excessive sun. Being able to put my energy into wedding planning will help me a lot, I think.


----------



## WinterBub

Ahhhhh, I lost my reply :sad2:

That sounds like a beautiful time of year for a wedding, Shae. And yay for shaving 3 months off the wait. It's so fun to get into all the planning- I loved going through all of those little details. :) Right after our wedding, I saw some beautiful bouquets made from baby's breath. I so wish we'd done that! I hope that you enjoy planning everything! 

And im glad you and OH came to that conclusion :hugs: Good that you're on the same page, and that he understands how you feel. ❤️

Just found out that a local book store is bringing back toddler story time as of April :dance: we will be there with bells on!


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs Shae sorry the current meds aren't quite doing the trick. I do agree with Winter, don't worry about resurfacing after ghosting. Honestly, I think it's part of the territory. I ghost my therapists all the time LOL. I'm sure they're used to it, and they'd be happy to hear from you. Also glad that you had a good chat with SO and are feeling better. I definitely think it'd be good if you could channel your energy into wedding planning. There's so many details to focus and obsess on. Could be a great distraction. A June wedding (at the Plaza! Get it?! Lol I love that movie) is a lovely time to get married. Only cautionary is I think it's primo wedding season? I know prices are much worse in this area when looking at June. Ah! That's like just a hop, skip, and a jump away! I love it. Keep us updated as you go through the planning.

Winter that's lovely! Sounds like fun! When's the first one scheduled?

Nothing new here. Lol. But I guess no news is good news?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs we’re poor, so we’ll be having the reception in SO’s family’s backyard lol. We’re thinking of asking the church down the road if we can get married there, it’s 1/4 mile or so from his house, so everyone who isn’t old or unable to walk can leave their cars in the big church parking lot and just walk up the road to the reception. Our families are not fancy people, they’re quite at home at a backyard BBQ lol. I don’t care about a fancy reception, I just need to have a super pretty ballgown lol and I’m all set. If the church says no since we don’t actually go there, we’ll figure something else out for the ceremony.


----------



## WinterBub

Yes, Dobby! No news is often good news :) 

Hope today is starting out better for you, Shae. :)

They do the book time on Thursdays beginning with the first Thursday in April. I went a few times with a friend who had older kids (LO was a NB in a carrier at that point! ❤️), and it was really nice. They read a picture book and then do coloring or a little activity based on the story. He will love it. 

Freaking out a little. It's been almost 5 weeks since my surgery, and no AF. Apparently last time I had gotten it back by now. Doubt that im pregnant, but kinda freaking out. And I'd like to be back to "normal" in any case. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter hope everything sorts. I’ve gone everywhere from 30 to 70 days post DNC before my next bleed. Hugs.

That does sound lovely! Glad they’ve brought it back. It’s nice seeing thing slowly return to normal, our mask mandate is up but only 1 of my kids had theirs off and 3 more usually ditch them at lunch. I’m thinking about it just because I’m starting to scar from the pimples I’m getting even though I change my mask every day. And if A didn’t give it to me then I doubt I’m getting it from work lol

Shae backyard weddings are lovely and honestly no need for some crazy spectacle especially when you want to ttc right away. Think about what 30-40k can do for your kids. No offense to anybody who had a pricey wedding. Hopefully you’ve got some good DIY skills/friends/fam as well. And a Costco for libations ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and when getting rentals definitely don’t say wedding is what she said lol they charge more as soon as you say it


----------



## WinterBub

I agree that weddings are stupidly expensive. And at some point you're just spending money and not making it any nicer (iykwim). My brother and his wife were complete bridezillas, and had basically everyone they ever met at theirs- it was such an phenomenal waste of money. I love the idea of what you describe- the idea of having your reception at SO's folks' house is lovely. I bet they would love that, too!

Thank you, Dobby. :hugs:The internet seems to say that up to 6w is fine. We have been doing stuff, and he's been doing p/out. But I'm just nervy about going through any kind of bad experience again. I think we should use condoms between now and IVF. Just for peace of mind. Also just want to get back on track. I guess I'll call the doctor next week to ask if/when she would suggest they induce a period. Being a woman is so fun! :dohh:

How is your spring break going, Dobby? Are you feeling that you're having some time to recharge?? Good luck making a mask decision. I won't delve into my feeling on masks- my thoughts on covid have been a whole journey.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Alex hasn't napped since he stopped going to daycare. And, for a while before that, he didn't on weekends either.

shae - It's not too hard to maintain "alternative" colours. Just one pre-lightening session and then throw some colour on it. The products I use are all conditioner based, so every time I colour my hair, it's kinda like a hair mask. It always feels softer afterwards.
Don't really have much in the way of wedding advice since I'm unmarried and I doubt that'll ever change, but hopefully focusing on the planning will help you deal with your TTC/hoping for an "accident" anxiety. I also agree that contacting your therapist after ghosting them is a good idea and they're probably quite used to it.

Winter - That toddler time event sounds nice. I need to look into what my neighbourhood has to offer like that.
Sorry if you've already said, but when are you planning to get the IVF process started?

Flueky - Looks like the cheesecake turned out really well. :)
We watched Turning Red recently too. I also liked it, but may be a little biased cuz it featured so much of places I know in Toronto and I was also about 13 in 2002. haha
I've heard there's been a fair amount of hate from bible thumpers though. Saying it's not for kids and is teaches disobedience and rebellion and it's all about a girl getting her period. So ridiculous.

Re: Covid mandates. So, my province has decided to lift mask mandates starting on Monday the 21st. I'm low-key excited to break out some lipstick, but also don't wanna catch it again and have it jeopardize my home birth. So, I'll probably just tread lightly and keep an eye on case counts.

In other news, my toe is still hurting and has swollen a bit. The pain feels kinda like a burning sensation though. So, I spoke with someone (via phone) at a local walk-in clinic and they said to come in for an XRay, even though I'd mentioned I was 31 weeks pg. I went in today after work, the XRay tech took one look at my req and said "I'm not doing this procedure for someone who's pg." The how tf am I supposed to get this confirmed?! He said to see if there was a physician I could see instead, which I did, and all he said was "decent chance it is fractured, but there's not much we can do." He didn't even buddy tape it. Just recommended I do it myself, take Tylenol for any pain and try to stay off it. Easier said than done when I clean 10-15 houses a week. *rolls eyes*
And finally, getting excited for my 4D scan on Saturday. Still dunno if SO or my mom will come, but all I care about is seeing some lady bits and getting a look at her (assumed) cute face. lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m surprised, I thought you’d be the type to go for an all out no expense spared wedding, although maybe you still are, just for your own? 
I definitely want to avoid letting on about it being a wedding for any rentals. I’ve seen how venue rentals skyrocket for weddings, it’s ridiculous. It’s just because they know they can, and someone will pay it. 

Winter sorry about the late period, hopefully it’s just delayed due to the loss. 

Pretty playing devils advocate here regarding Turning Red (or maybe God’s advocate since it’s the Christians who are against the movie). I have zero issues with showing period stuff in a kid’s movie, there’s nothing overtly sexual about that at face value, getting your period doesn’t mean you’re doing sexual things. However, I saw a lot of articles and quotes from people either supporting the movie or having been part of the creation of the movie that were indicative of it having inappropriate intentions. A creator of the movie said that their goal was to show that girls can be just as perverted as boys. Many articles talked about how great it is that they’re portraying being the main character as being horny. She also twerks in the movie (and according to articles, gyrates). This wouldn’t be a big deal if it was marketed to kids Mei’s age and older. But the movie isn’t marketed to kids 13+, it’s marketed to all ages, and in my opinion, they shouldn’t be portraying a horny child to young children. I wouldn’t want to bring my hypothetical 6 year old to a movie and get home and see them twerking. Just my 2 cents from someone who has not actually seen the movie, just read articles from both supporters and opposers. 

Sorry they had you come in for nothing. I hope the pain and swelling starts to subside. Yay for the 4D scan, so exciting! I hope you’ll be sharing some pictures of her cute little face!


----------



## DobbyForever

Read and run but lol Shae my desire to be bougie is neutralized by my hatred of people :rofl: but yeah if I ever get married it’s gonna be an affair. My previous budget was $20-25k but that was ten years ago and that included everything. I was gonna do a package at turtle bay, 20-25 guests, luau reception.


----------



## WinterBub

Interesting re: the Turning Red debate. We were planning to do a movie night this weekend and watch it, so will report back on my own thoughts! How overt is the period stuff? Obviously, I think kids need to learn about that (both boys and girls). But, I also think issues like that are generally for the parents to decide how to reveal and explain, until you're at the age where you need to know and then school can get into it, for the kids whose parents are remiss. I guess I'd say I think that discussing that at school around 10 seems appropriate(?). I can see how a parent of a 5yo would be mad about having their hand forced. Though I say this without seeing it, so if it's all allusions, then fine. Either way, not a problem for us as LO will only enjoy the slapstick type stuff at his age anyway ;) 

I think there are things worth spending money on for your wedding (ie. dream dress), and then there's silly stuff that is truly a waste. Honestly, nobody gave a crap about our wedding cake. I think most people didn't even have a piece :rofl: I loved your dress ideas, Shae. So it sounds like you're on the right track on how to balance getting what you want/where spending more is worthwhile and spending too much :) 

Pretty- we're thinking of doing IVF in July/Aug/Sep. So I'm just saying August. We will see what the RE says when we see him next week. Also see what SO thinks of the doctor/his office etc. It appears that he's in network for our insurance :) 

Im sure your little girl will be adorable. Your boys are! ❤️ And I forgot to comment on your names. Honestly, they're all lovely. I still think Bailey is adorable (that's my #1 from your choices!). Zoey is a classic, and I have a soft spot for Hannah. I can see Hannah "going with" your boys' names best, but I also don't think that matters. Honestly, they're all nice!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs we both have giant families, so our wedding guest list is giant. Our current guest list includes 142 people. That’s all of SO’s family (they’re close) and most of mine (excluding ones I’ve never met or don’t remember what they look like or who are estranged from their adult children who we are close with) plus a few close family friends and our close friends. Might try to cut off a few more family members I don’t particularly care about lol. Sounds awful, but my family is just so huge and we’re not as close as SO’s is.

Winter for some reason SO cares about having a wedding cake lol, I don’t think it’s important but he wants one, so whatever, we’ll get one unless he changes his mind.

ETA: forgot to say, 13dpo spotting arrived right on time this morning.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae dip that’s a lot of people. Like that’s awesome that you two have so many close connections in your life but yeah. Definitely makes wedding planning a bit difficult. Hopefully things work out with the church. Are you thinking they may not say yes because you’re not members? Hugs sorry about the spotting

Winter *hugs* it’s hard not to worry. Condoms would definitely help alleviate any additional what if stress if you two don’t mind them. I’m not o Spring Break, we just have a random day off tomorrow and yesterday speech was a phone appointment to review the plan of care for the next four months. So I went to the outlet mall then my local mall to get A some clothes and shoes since the Nike Outlet is there and they closed all the small town Carter’s. Glad the doc is in your network! Hope the appointment next week goes well.

Pretty that’s absolutely ridiculous! I’m so sorry they wasted your time and energy like that. Damn. And I’m so sorry that it sounds like it’s fractured. :( At least you have something fun to look forward to! I bet she’s absolutely gorgeous. Def share pics!

Re weddings, as I’ve had so many fictitious ones LOL, I do agree there are certain aspects you cannot skimp on. I know the dress is a wear it once affair, but it’s such an icon. Groom is kind of important, I guess LOL. To me, I need an open bar LOL. I want pretty pictures to look back on and maybe a video. Everything else is meh. And yes cakes wtf! I got a $300/400 cake for my baby shower, and nobody ate it! It was nice though. Made a good centerpiece LMFAO

Re Turning Red my bff was going on about it yesterday. Said she cried the whole time lol. Which is not like her. I haven’t seen it. But if it has periods then I want in lol. I will say though the s* I see in schools now. It’s bellies everywhere but nobody can really say anything with all the backlash on sending girls to change their clothes. So we have all these 4th-6th graders running around with their stomachs out. Jeans with holes in them higher than shorts would go. I see bra straps every day. They know what twerking is. I think I said it before, I had a group of girls saying they “love [my] baddy girl walk”. The hormones def kick in and honestly we tell boys (not the school necessarily) but like it’s definitely normalize in intermediate elementary for guys to start developing sexual feelings while girls are shunned. I know I don’t even like masturbation because of how much it was shamed for me growing up. I have to do it quick and just be done with it and I can only do it once. So it’s def controversial but I’m also not really mad at it. It is rated PG.

Re spending money. I think where I was when I was legit engaged, I was okay spending 20-30k on a wedding because I had like 15k in the bank and no kids and renting from my parents. Whereas now, I have a mortgage to pay and a kid and daycare is expensive and I’m broke af. And the people I see spending that much on weddings *cough my cousin* have no business spending it. Or taking out a loan to do it. Like okay sure if you get a good loan ok. I can see that. But idk.

AFM little bro flies in tonight. I'm so exhausted. Gonna try and clean up while the handyman is here. Really hoping it's either a quick fix or he says he'll be back another day cuz I really want to go to the mall for me. My bestie was like come out to San Jose with us for irish food and drink! Just leave A with your parents! Sigh. I don't even want to go drinking with her. It's not even fun. They (and therefore i) get blackout drunk and puke everywhere. But I just wanna go and have 1-2 drinks and have an excuse to be pretty for social media. E has been really communicative while he's in London. It's really sweet.


----------



## DobbyForever

Like I got my state refund weeks ago, immediately went to pay bills/ debt. Just got my fed refund today, and it's like cool pay more bills. My mom even said after I helped so much with my grandmother that she doesn't want me to pay her back which, joke's on her, after paying off my credit card I'd still be short a few hundred. Was hoping to maybe pay off my car but I'm also a few hundred shy there. I'll probably hold off on the car. It'll be paid off next year anyway and probably smarter to have cash in case of emergency vs $300 more to spend each month


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yes I worry they’d say no because we’re not members nor are we actually Methodist. However, if they’re nice people, I’m sure they’d accept my argument of “my side of the family is Methodist, I was baptized Methodist, and my fiancé’s childhood home is right down the road”. Hopefully they don’t want my baptism records lol because the church I was baptized in legit burned down last year. Not sure if they will rebuild as membership is very low there, it’s a tiny town and the younger population has all moved away after growing up so it’s all elderly members. 

I’m hoping for a budget of $10k. The biggest chunks of that will be the dress, food, photography, and a tent in case of rain. As for the bar, I can’t afford a proper open bar (or proper catering lol) so we’re planning on getting a few kegs and buying a bunch of wine as well. We could easily get some giant beverage dispensers and make some vodka lemonade and some regular for the children and non-drinkers. I’m keeping it no kids under 8 for safety with alcohol being around (plus no crying at the ceremony) so they’ll all be able to read a label that says “contains alcohol, adults only”. Only concern is keeping it cold without watering it down if it’s in the dispenser. Hm. I think in the online RSVP I’ll have people tell me what their favorite kind of wine or beer is (excluding local craft beer because we can’t get a keg of everything) to narrow down what types to get. Though it’ll be warm, so I think most people would want a chilled white wine, I can get a sweet and a dry. Maybe I’ll just ask about the beer lol. While I’d love to have nice glasses I probably will end up giving everyone solo cups and a marker to put their name on it :rofl: might see if I can find slightly nicer disposable cups though. 

Asked SO about the cake situation last night and he would like a cake but he doesn’t want to spend a thousand dollars on it, he’s willing to spend a few hundred though. Considering there’s not much he actually cares about spending money on, I’m not gonna deny him the cake lol. 

SO really wants to just buy a bunch of burgers from Costco and have the dads grill them up but literally everyone else’s recognizes that that’s a bad idea because it’s too much stress to put on people to feed over 100 people like that. My low cost alternative is getting catering from a local restaurant, currently thinking a BBQ place we like, or a food truck, which I haven’t yet looked into. His mom had suggested the BBQ place so I know I’ll get support from her in not catering everything ourselves lol. I’m happy to do our own appetizers though, we can set up crudités and a charcuterie board. 

Also Dobs glad to hear your brother is flying in tonight. I wouldn’t recommend going with that friend knowing you’ll get blackout drunk, with your history especially. Do you have any friends who would go out with you to have 1-2 drinks and just hang out?


----------



## shaescott

Lol nevermind on the food trucks, I looked it up and it’s still way too expensive. BBQ catering where we pick up the trays it is!


----------



## WinterBub

If your OH wants a nice/specific cake, then I put it in the "worth it" column, Shae! ;) And Dobby, you cracked me up with the "Groom is kind of important" line :rofl: OH bought a new suit, and that was well worth it for the pictures. LOL. :wedding: we did pay for a good photographer, and that was money well spent. I do really enjoy looking at our pictures. 

And I agree, Pretty. What a waste of time that Dr visit was :( I also thought that these days they could really target xrays- as in, I can see an issue if the xray was in your torso/close to baby. But your foot?! Hope it improves for you. :hugs:

Sorry that they closed all your Carter's, Dobby :( we have one drivable but it is in a terrible mall that I don't go to. I honestly felt like I was going to get mugged in the car park whenever ive been there in the past. Never again! I mostly shop online these days, anyway. 

Fair point on Turning Red being rated PG. I absolutely hate hearing you talk about tweens, though :rofl: i don't want to think about it. I will say that I find the short shorts kids/teens wear these days shockingly short :rofl: So, there it is- I'm an old prude now. 

Glad that E is being communicative ❤️ And congrats on getting your tax refund :happydance:

AFM- AF arrived! So I'm happy for the day, now.


----------



## WinterBub

I think all your plans sound great, Shae. A backyard BBQ sounds perfect. For the bar- I'd suggest paying some people to staff it. If you're going to have lots of guests, you can't leave booze unattended. The grown up in me worries about his folks being legally liable if anything happened (ie. Underage drinkers etc). Just my two cents. I'd love to go to a wedding that was the way you describe yours :) And a $10k budget seems pretty reasonable. That's a good chunk of money without going OTT. 

Good luck asking the church if you can marry there. They may have info on their website about requirements?


----------



## shaescott

Winter as I’ve gotten older I’ve become more of a prude too, and I’m in my 20s :rofl: 

As for the unattended bar, it’ll just be a few kegs and some bottles of wine and a big vodka lemonade dispenser. There will be very few people there who are too young to drink but old enough to want to, so I’m not terribly concerned about that. Also, all underage people will have a parent present, so it’s their responsibility to either make sure their kid isn’t drinking, or if the kid is over 18, make sure they don’t get hurt. There’s a basement people can crash in if they’re blasted when the party ends so they don’t drink and drive. Though this makes me think we should take and label everyone’s keys at the start, buy a breathalyzer, and make everyone use it before getting their keys back to go home lol, honestly might be smart. Some people are very good at faking sober, but the breath alcohol content can’t be faked. 

Re: the church, I checked the website, there’s nothing about weddings on it. I’ll have to email or call at some point. 

Thinking about mason jars with handles as a nicer alternative to solo cups. I could spend $275 on plain ones or $450 on personalized ones. Either way if I’m spending that much, it’s gonna be the wedding favors, personalized or not.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae wish I had some insight on how to many the drinks work backyard. I just know my old coworker said she just got a bunch of s* at costco. Honestly, I wouldn’t care or judge if I rolled up and it was straight up cans of beer in ice coolers. I know white wine is meant to be chilled, but reds can (and often should) be served room temp. I’m sure you’ll be able to troubleshoot with some time to research what others have done. There’s definitely some surprisingly cute disposable cutlery and glasses. I’ve gotten them before for showers at work.

And hahah yeah glad he’s not trying to spend thousands on a cake. 

I do agree that as nice as it would be to have someone grilling, I’d maybe hire an acquaintance? Or just a person? Not just the stress of grilling for that many people, but they should also just be able to be in the moment. I know my coworker said that her husband had an employee at his startup who did mixology as a side gig. So they hired him to tend the “bar”. I know a teacher who also used to moonlight as a mixologist at weddings during the summer. So maybe put some local feelers out for people who are trying to run a side hustle. Only tough thing is obviously trust. BBQ trays sounds legit though. Just again don’t say wedding when you place the order LOL

Hope things work out with the church. Most churches I know do a members vs non members fee, but I know when my bro was with his ex that he had to go through classes in order to be eligible to marry through her church. Speaking of, idk if I mentioned he brought a girl home for 2 seconds the other weekend. When I asked him about her, he dodged me. Turns out, he told my mom last night that’s his gf!!! I like her though. She’s a much better fit. She’s super cute. Presents herself very well, articulate. She’s in two acapella groups, they’re in one together. She’s at UCB and is from SoCal originally. I can’t believe that poo head had the nerve to pretend like they weren’t dating. My mom did say the only reason he told her is that she asked specifically is that girl your girlfriend.

Re booze and kids, Winter brings up a solid point. 8 years can read but not that well and honestly I don’t think savvy enough to avoid alcohol. So I’d definitely hire someone to tend, especially with you being a nurse. Idk the local laws for you about booze around kids, but I know there’s a law around here about not having unattended alcohol at a party with minors under a certain age. I just forget what it is. And also if something were to happen with a minor drinking at a party that I’m hosting, I would lose my teaching license. So you may want to look into that. Idk how carefully your relatives are planning to watch their kids. I know mine don’t.

I know you'll get creative and you'll be able to have a beautiful wedding and reception. I'm so excited for you!!!!

Winter I was hoping someone would laugh along with me :rofl: And omg yikes! Yeah I won’t go to the malls north of here, but thankfully my city mall is good. Has a nice Macy’s with a Last Act sections I can usually find shirts at $4-5 each. The outlet is okay, I’m not trying to be there too long but it’s not sketchy. Online ordering is the best. And right? re tweens! Like I thought I dressed like a hoochie mama but these kids these days put me to shame.

Re St Patty’s lol sorry to clarify. I have no intention or desire to get blackout drunk. A buzz, sure. Drunk, nah. But the group she goes out with… like I love her. She’s an incredible friend. But she’s immature af. They are the group that gets drunk and loud, kicked out for fighting and being belligerent, taking shoes off in the bathroom types. They’ve basically decided they’re never having kids or getting married or buying houses, so they just live every weekend like they’re in their early 20s. It's all moot though lol. I can't go out. I just got a head start on cleaning. Trying to declutter and move stuff around. Handyman is (as always) late. I'm just about done going through everything downstairs and my bedroom, about to head upstairs to reorganize the spare and A's room. I have like 5 loads of clothes that I need to hang... but no desire to do it. Probably ignore that until spring break. Wish me luck. It's such a damn mess up there. :cry:


----------



## shaescott

My relatives tend to watch their kids very closely, so I’m not terribly worried about that. I might make the non-alcoholic lemonade a different color so a parent (and anyone else) can easily see the drink and know it’s the correct one (like make pink lemonade vs regular). SO’s childhood town is not terribly strict. His neighbors had a cop invited to their July 4th party and they set off fireworks, which is illegal without a license there. The cop didn’t care. They even made jokes about it. Plus, SO’s family hosted a graduation party for his little brother which consisted of around 20 18 year olds and lots of unattended alcohol specifically for them. The kids set up tents in the backyard and left in the morning when they sobered up.


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s awesome, but yeah end of day if it’s your party and any person under 21 is caught in possession of or drinking then it will fall on you. The color idea is great. I’d definitely be that kid who’d drink the adult color cuz I can’t be told what to do :rofl: but yeah just depends on the culture of the area as well. And sounds like SO’s family may have some good connections hahaha. We def have cops look the other way for high school parties for certain groups vs others. I just know as a teacher with a license, I have less liberty than say someone who works in tech. My parents were very be safe and make safe choices but no underage drinking in our house because as an attorney and teacher they immediately lose their license if a minor is found in possession of alcohol on their property.


----------



## shaescott

I had alcohol at my uncle’s wedding when I was 20. They said as long as my mom said it was okay, it was fine. I plan to have the same policy, if you’re 18+ with parent permission and presence I don’t care. Under 18 is an absolute no. 

Funny story, when I was 18 I went to SO’s cousin’s wedding and they had an open bar. SO was 19. The bartender was very busy and there was only one so she was overwhelmed, she asked SO if she had already carded him and he said yes, so she just trusted him and gave him drinks for both of us the whole night. Looking back I realize she could’ve gotten in big trouble, but nothing bad happened so nobody found out who would’ve given her trouble about it.


----------



## shaescott

Oops, accidentally hit post. 

Anyway, small conservative towns tend to have a very different attitude about this stuff. His town is one of such towns. When we called 911 at a party for a friend who thought he was having a diabetic seizure (it was just alcohol poisoning lol, he thought his sugar was like 10 and it was 300, we checked) the cops didn’t ask any questions about our ages or identities or anything, no IDs were checked. Only comment they made was that it didn’t look like a lot of drinking was going on. That’s because we were drinking in the basement and we brought him upstairs to the main floor before they got there. We did hide all the underage people in a bedroom upstairs for when they came though, to be safe. But seems like it wasn’t necessary.


----------



## WinterBub

It's up to you (and SO's parents if it's their house) to work out what you think is best. :) Just wanted to mention it, as people love to sue. And/or their insurance companies do if something happens and they can get their money back. We had an awkward family incident- aunt jumped on a trampoline and blew out her knee, and then her health insurance sued the family member whose house it was. Not really her fault, but awkward all around.

Oooo yeah, I bet there are tonnes of ways to jazz things up with little details :) my first thought was personalized napkins with like your initials monogramed in gold or something. The mason jars look great- I think the personalized one looks really nice. I'd love to take one of those home from a wedding! 

Is your brother with the new gf the one who recently broke up with his fiance, Dobby? And good for you on the drinking front. ❤️ I had my time partying, and was done with that for a good few years before I ever met OH. All the more now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Will reply eventually. My grandmother passed away today. She waited until everyone left the room and passed away so peacefully and quietly that nobody heard anything. Through a series of fortunate events, a couple of family friends were able to bring the monks from the temple to bless her. The hospice nurse got there right before the monks and helped us change her. She had bought the clothes to wear to the temple, but she never had a chance to wear them. And I was able to run to the store to get flowers and donations for them. I’m sad, but I’m happy she’s not suffering anymore and that she was able to see so many of her kids/grandkids/great grands and to pass at home and to be blessed by the monks. We’ll have another ceremony on the third day as well at the temple. Typically there’s a wake and then cremation on the third day, but we’ve already sent her for cremation “because this is America not Thailand”. But I can feel that she’s at peace.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Dobby :hugs:Honestly, it sounds like a beautiful way to pass, but horrible to lose her none the less. You all really did well by her, and I'm sure she felt very loved by you all. Hope you're doing ok. :flower:


----------



## Flueky88

I'm sorry I will do the best that I can and may have forgotten some things from what I've read through the week. I've been answering after hours call Monday through Thursday in addition to my normal job so I'm tired.

Dobby I am so sorry to hear of your grandmother's passing. Whether it is expected or not, it still hurts. I will be thinking of you and your family with thoughts of peace and comfort for all of you.

Winter glad that AF arrived. Remind me when is your appt with the specialist? 

Shae yes I definitely thinking having parents grilling burgers and hot dogs puts too much pressure on them so they can't enjoy your special day. I haven't tried but I'm curious if you could make some shredded bbq pork in a crockpot in advance freeze in batches then thaw/warm up in a crockpot. Everyone could pitch in by letting you use their crockpot to warm the bbq. 

I did my own veggie trays, fruit salad(just fresh fruit mixed together), crab pasta salad (actually my dad fixed the day before as it tastes best the day after), and made pimento cheese and chicken salad sandwiches. I had much smaller guest list. I think we had 30 max? In any case, just some ideas. Not saying you have to but Dobby and Winter have valid points about potential underage drinking, just think about it (okay I'll drop it). 

Oh we also did cupcakes instead of a wedding cake. I spent about $120 on the cupcakes. All in all my wedding cost around $1000 I think, max $1500. No regrets on going cheap :)

Pretty sorry for that being a colossal waste of your time. Also, I always kind of laugh about advice to stay off your feet when you work and are a mom. Just about impossible to mostly rest. 


As for Turning Red. I am a Christian but have no issue with it. The period reference goes over my girl's heads. I can understand maybe a 7, 8, etc year old asking questions and you may not feel comfortable talking about it. I don't really have an issue with answering questions about periods. It is normal and don't want it taboo or something to feel embarrassed about. My mom talked to me about a period when I was about 8 year old. I think I was 10 y.o. when I got mine so she wanted me prepared and not scared. 

More Red Panda. It really resonated with me and I could relate to Mei a lot when I was that age. I was 14 in 2002 so I was around the same age. The "twerking" doesn't bother me. Rebelling against your parents is pretty standard as a teenager and Mei's was fairly mild imo. As a teenage you questions finding your own identity and independence. I feel like the arguments and probably pretty similar with how parents felt about Elvis dancing years ago. 


AFM finally got a solid block of sleep last night. It has been a rough week. I had an email criticizing me for deciding to send a nurse out for 2 different people. It passed me off, hurt my feelings, etc. Especially as it was not from my boss or our Director. Then was asked a few hours later if I had missed calls. I was already hurt so ot misread and felt like I was being accused of ignoring calls. For some reason 2 of our VA offices phones weren't forwarded so it was just an IT issue. I cried. I talked to my coworkers in my dept and they all said they would have handled the situations the exact same way I did. I called my boss and director, it was smoothed over. I both emailed and talked to the person that criticized me. She said she would call me next time. I also asked that my department get training or education since things have changed on what to send a nurse out for and what not too. All I can do is go by my past experiences and if they change things and don't communicate those changes then don't fuss at me for the choices I make. I want to do the best for our patients, keep them happy and out of the hospital. Anyways, I'm better now.

Just been keeping up with trying to lose weight and be healthy. Walks for stress management. 

My SIL is having her baby shower next month. I got the invite this week so I made my purchases from her registry this a.m. I'm looking forward to the shower. 

Not much else to say. Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## WinterBub

Ugh, I'm sorry, flueky. Fwiw, it sounds like you handled everything really well. Both in the moment, and smoothing it over with your bosses and the complainer after the fact. :hugs: It isn't hard to understand why HCW are leaving the industry in droves. So much stress, and so little appreciation for what you go through. Thank you for what you do! (And to you Shae, too!)

We watched Turning Red last night, and I loved it! I thought the same thing about the period stuff, Flueky. It would go over the head of those not already in the know. The twerking was done by a Panda, so found it hard to find offense there- it was also LO's favorite part :rofl: I also think the sexual attraction type stuff was handled pretty deftly- again, for younger kids, it would come across as just "liking boys", whereas obviously older kids/adults get the nuance. We enjoyed it! And I was a tween/teen in those late 90s/early 00s, too. Ahhh the memories! I loved Hanson :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Hope you're doing well if you're reading along, giggle!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - I've heard of people saving money by having their teired cake be mainly fondant covered styrofoam and then just having sheet cakes for slicing and serving. Also, for not watering down the lemonades, you could make up a batch of lemonade before hand and freeze it (either in cubes or chunks) and then put those into the liquid and as they melt, they won't dilute the beverage. I've heard of people doing this with coffee for making iced coffee at home. And I'd definitely look into outsourcing running the BBQ. I was manning the grill for Alex's first BDay. Luckily that was only for 25-ish people. Can't imagine for over 100 while trying to enjoy the day. I've also been to a wedding that hadtrays of BBQ stuff and it was pretty good. And definitely like the idea of personalized mason jars. A useful keepsake it always nice.

Dobby - So sorry to hear about your grandma. I agree that it's never easy, but I know what it's like to be at peace knowing a family member isn't suffering anymore. Take all the time you need. <3

Flueky - Sorry about emotional roller coaster you had to deal with cuz of work. But you did the best with the info you had and glad to hear everything was eventually smoothed over and figured out.

Re: Turning Red. I guess different aged kids will get different things out of it. Winter and Flukey are right about the very young kids not getting the period references, and it's only really mentioned at the beginning of the movie anyway. And the twerking and gyrating was done in panda form to be antagonistic. My kids just thought it was silly. It's just a different strokes for different folks type thing, but there's really nothing wrong with the movie.

AFM, had my 4D scan yesterday (since it's 4:09am on Sunday for me right now, lol). Was a wee bit of a shit show. Long story short, my appt was for 11:30. Got there at 11:25 and there were close to a dozen people in the waiting room. They apparently had a couple people show up late for their appts. One of those appts brought like FIVE additional people with them. The notice on the website said they could only have 5 people total (including staff) on-site. Like, I left my SO and kids at home cuz of this policy. When we talked to the tech about this, she said they were easing up on restrictions and I was like "well, would've been nice for you to update the website then." But anyway, first thing she did was confirm it was a girl. So, yay! And then tried to get some good shots of her face. She was playing shy and the cord was in the way most of the time, but we got some pics. She suggested coming back though cuz they offer do-overs if the baby is hiding and said I should bring SO and the kids. So, I made an another appt for April 2. Hopefully she'll cooperate better. Otherwise, not too much else to report. 58 days to go, holy jeez! >.<

First pic is how she was at the start of the scan. Folded in half, arms around her legs, like a diver. lol
Big yawn, cuz laying around all day is tiring
And the clearest shot we got of her face. I've had a few people say she looks a lot like Matthew.
Here's Alex and Matthew for reference.


----------



## WinterBub

Wow! I never did the 3D thing- but the detail is pretty amazing. Also weird how clearly your boys look like they do now. I mean it makes sense, but it's kind of freaky, too! She looks beautiful- and I actually feel like she looks like a mix of both boys. :) I'm glad you got to see her (and confirm gender again!). And glad that they will let you come back. Awesome that they're letting people bring family along, but like you say- so rude not to update the website so you didn't have the chance to do the same. I bet it will really help the boys visualize that there's a real baby in there. ❤️ Also- I can't believe you're so close to the end! 

Does the BBQ place do proper catering, Shae? Maybe they would have staff work to serve food/clean up/supervise the bar as well? I've never heard the fake cake idea- that's genius :lol: I guess your centerpiece stays in shape the whole night! 

My appt with the specialist is next Friday, Flueky. Neglected to answer that last time. OH is coming for the first time (he's watched LO the other times I've gone). So, will see what he says about the whole thing- feeling about doing it, feelings about that Dr etc.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sending love <3 I’m so sorry for your loss. At the same time, I’m very happy she was able to see so much of her family and that the monks were able to come bless her. I pray that she felt fulfilled and will rest in the greatest peace. 

Flueks getting the trays of BBQ from the local place is definitely cheaper than standard catering. I just did some quick math and it looks like it’ll be $1,795 before tax for ~120 people if I had 80 servings of each meat (smoked chicken thighs and pulled pork), so total 160 servings of meat, then 120 small servings each of macaroni and cheese, potato salad, and corn bread. That’s $14.96 per person. The cheapest catering starts at $25 per person, most is much more. Then I’d get stuff from the grocery store for crudités and a charcuterie board. We’ll have less than 5 people who need vegetarian or gluten free, I think, so we can arrange something for them that we make on our own. Maybe a casserole. 

Anyway, sorry about the issue at work :(

Pretty how adorable! I think she looks like a mix of both.

Winter they used to do proper catering, but now they just do pick up trays unfortunately. Probably because of COVID.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae oh the tray thing sounds promising!! Still expensive but not bad for the amount of guests and food.

Pretty so sweet! Love the 4D photos. My girls were pretty non cooperative in 3rd tri for the 4D photos. I can definitely see a resemblance to her brothers in the photos.

Sorry it was a bit stressful going to the appt. Also, glad you get to go again and have guests.

Winter, well I'm glad that your DH gets to go with you next week. Hoping it all goes well.

Thank you all for solidarity on my work issue and opinion on Turning Red. 

AFM not much going on. Pretty weather and glad to be free in the evenings. Have been losing weight and finally in 170s again :)

There was a little work drama, nothing I did. I got is sorted though. 

Oh I finally pulled the baby books out and worked on them a bit. So glad Es didn't have month by month updates for the 1st year LOL. I has been more than 6 months ths since I updated 8-[


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky I’m sorry that you had such a tough week at work. And especially that crappy situation with the email. I’m glad it was sorted in the end, but I know the feeling you’re talking about. Big hugs. :( Great suggestion with the crock pots. That’s so exciting about the shower! Will you be able to attend in person? Congrats on the weight loss progress and working on those baby books!

Pretty so sorry about the scan place changing the policy, but I’m so glad that you’ll be able to go again and take the fam with you. I so agree that she looks so much like your boys! Especially her second picture and Matthew, but I do agree I see both of them in her face. And your boys look so much like their 4D! I don’t feel like A ended up looking much like his 4D hahah. I’ve heard of that fake cake tier thing. Definitely worth looking into not just for cost but omg who really wants to eat/store that much cake?!

Winter I hope that your appointment goes well! I’m glad that your hubs can make it to this one.

Shae I think that’s totally fair. Like you said to feed over a 100 people, that’s quite a bargain! That’s a bummer they don’t do a full service catering, but meh people can serve themselves. They got hands! lol.

I still haven’t watched Turning Red. I went to put it on and then stuff hit the fan lol. As they say in “Shrek: The Musical” that’s the story of my life :rofl:

Thank you all for the well wishes. Today was the first day I cried because I missed her and it really hit me that she's gone. We ended up having a Thai service for her on Sunday. It started out rough, and I almost had to leave with A but my mom’s friends and my brothers took turn watching him. And the head monk was very understanding. It was nice to send her off properly and that A was able to be there for small parts of the service. Plus, he got to meet the head monk, who is very special to me. He calls himself My Dad. He let A go and sit with him and blessed him. :) I took yesterday off to go with my mom to donate food at the temple. A had a rough go last night. He wouldn’t stop crying and eventually ended up just sleeping in my bed. I do think she’s visited him because of some of the things he does/says. My brother, the one who lives with my mom and was taking care of my grandma, is back to being an a**. We suspect because match day just passed, and my other brother was home and has straight As as he nears the end of his first year of med school. But he got so mean I ended up blocking his number and my mom has been sleeping at my stepdad’s house. I’m also about to get into it with my selfish a* cousin and auntie. They didn’t come up for the service because they said “it’s inconvenient” and we already sent the body for cremation anyway. It was inconvenient because my cousin had an appointment to get her marriage license on Monday and her daughter’s ears pierced on Sunday (day of the service) for her wedding. Which is stupid enough but toss in that the wedding isn’t for 5 more weeks... it started as not being able to afford it but my mom offered to pay. And then she posts some sob story on FB about how she’s so heartbroken she couldn’t go even though she lives in the same state. Like nah girl. Can’t and chose not to are different. Then they started some bull about how the 100th Day service is more important anyway and more convenient for them and blowing up our phones the morning of the service to make plans for that. And now they’re like we want some of her ashes. My mom and I think it’s disrespectful to split her ashes up, and I distinctly remember her saying that she wanted her body/ashes to go to Thailand to be buried at her family’s cemetery. So I’m hoping my mom doesn’t cave. She jokingly said she may just hand them off to me because honey badger does not give a f*. Come at me. We’re thinking maybe take her ashes to Thailand for the 100th day. I want to take A, but it makes me nervous. He’s going to tantrum on the plane for sure. And then to have him in Thailand where he doesn’t speak the language. Granted, I’d have a ton of relatives watching out for him. But still makes me nervous. Also kind of a sad parallel. He’s 4, and that’s when I first went to Thailand. It was right after my dad died. Anyway that’s my long update lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs: I’m glad that the monk was so kind to A and that you got to have the kind of funeral she wanted. Sorry about your cousin, how awful of them. And sorry about your brother :( what is significant to him about match day, did he go to med school and not match?

AFM, SO is in full throttle planning mode for the proposal. He had me sit in the living room with music playing in my headphones so he could “make some calls” :rofl: honestly it’s kinda nice knowing what he’s doing because if I didn’t I worry I would get paranoid, though it’s much more likely I would just immediately know what was going on. He came out and told me how he was super nervous about making everything perfect. At the same time, he keeps telling me how excited he is to be engaged and get married. I don’t know any of the details of course, or when it will be. I just know he’s working around my work schedule so it’ll be on a day I have off. He said he told his boss he might need to take time off on short notice to make stuff work and she was like “absolutely” because it’s a family business. Anyway, I’m super excited. I’m thinking that I should go get my nails done and keep them done so they’ll be nice for when I get the ring lol. I never get my nails done.


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww that’s so sweet. I’m so excited to hear the story. And yes definitely sounds like time to get your nails done or at least keep them cut and clean. ;)

My older brother went to Med school and graduated like before I started working for my current district. Edit: Yup 3/18/2016 was his long white coat ceremony. They really shouldn’t have let him graduate. But yeah he doesn’t get his s* together enough to even apply. He got hung up on letters of rec. He had people willing to write them but they asked him to write about himself and what he’s most proud of. He won’t do it. I offered. My mom offered. My mom has paid thousands for tests he no shows to or applications he never finishes. He won’t even get a damn job. He lives rent free for like years now and all my enabling relatives send him money. Anyway long story short he called me a selfish c* and attacked A’s autism/me as a mother. So I blocked him because nobody has time for that bulls*


----------



## WinterBub

Good for you working on your baby books, Flueky. Dare I admit mine is still in the original shrink wrap?! (Turns out a baby is a lot of work and I couldn't spend evenings doing it like I'd imagined :rofl:). Now I'm so far behind that I'm not sure I'll ever do it. I just wrote milestones in my calendar and kept all my calendars. :) I hope this week is going better at work. 

So exciting, Shae! You're entering a really beautiful phase of life. Just enjoy all of this time together ❤️ i'm excited to hear the engagement story. And I like that he's kind of warned you. Good to be mentally prepared! It's also lovely that he wants it all to be so perfect :cloud9:

Sorry for the family drama, Dobby. Not sure what it is/why it happens, but both OH and I have had so much family drama unfold after somebody passes away. I guess emotions run high, and if there's anything to inherit, everyone gets scrappy :growlmad: I am really glad that you at least had a bit of closure, and the Monk was so sweet to A. And im sorry that you lost your Dad so young. I had heard you mention he had passed, but I didn't realize that you were that little :cry:

AFM- we've been really busy. Restarted speech therapy with a new therapist, and it is so much better. He came out the other day and was saying "up and down" clear as a bell :) I also booked him into a gymnastics class 2x per week. So, it feels like all of a sudden we're busy running around. I also started impromptu potty training today. :wacko: He's actually doing really well! Stayed dry all day, although he wants to go every 10 minutes just for fun. No #2 action yet, but he will have to go eventually! Not sure why I started though, as we are going to the fertility specialist tomorrow. :dohh: potty in the car it is, I guess!


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby I am so sorry that you've had family drama going on right now. FWIW, you are not selfish. I'm sure you know that, but I wanted you to know that. 

That's a tough call about flying overseas. You know yourself and A best. If you do decide to go and take him then I hope it goes smoothly. 

Shae oh how exciting. Yes I would get a manicure :) I am looking forward to the proposal story when it does happen.

Winter, I'm just glad Es book doesn't have monthly updates for the 1st 12 months..... so hard to keep up. I need to print out photos and place them in their books too.


Glad the new ST is working out better for him and way to go on potty training. I hope things still go well tomorrow for both him and you and your DH at the appt.

Not too much going on here.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - So sorry for all that crazy family drama. That's all totally uncalled for and ridiculous.
Is A sleeping better now?
How long do you have to decide if you'll take A to Thailand or not?
And, sorry if you've mentioned this before, but how Thai are you?

Flueky - I have a baby born for Alex that I dont think I've written a single thing in. lol. Kudos to you. I never had one as a baby and I turned out fine, so I guess my kids won't either. haha

shae - Ooo, exciting. Do you have an inkling of what he's planning? Or even just the date he'll pick?

Winter - Yay for the new ST. That's great that he had so much progress in one session. And the gymnastics sounds fun. Matthew just started soccer this month (every Sunday) and he seems to enjoy it. Everyone in his class is 18m to 2.5yo, so it's sometimes like herding cats, but it's still cute. We'd also like to get the boys into swimming and hopefully karate. SO has said baby girl is 1000% taking karate/self defense and I agree.
How did your appt go?

AFM, we dealt with our first 24 hour bug on Thursday. Luckily, it was more of a 13 hour bug and, after 4.5 years as parents, I think that's a pretty decent track record. Matthew threw up like 3 times between 3 and 4:30am, got some sleep, brought up a bit of bile when he woke up at 8. I went to work, so SO and my mom watched him. He threw up again at 10:30 and then woke up from a nap at 3:30pm, throwing up. He was in pretty good spirits between episodes though. Shout out to the moms that deal with this a lot. I dread the day that all 3 of them are sick. We've been super lucky with their immune systems so far and I'm grateful af.
So, I got some news from my MW on Monday. Apparently, that have my EDD as the 19th, not the 17th. That say they go by the first scan and that gave me an EDD of May 19th. I vaguely remember discussing the report with someone as my Dr's office and not really getting a straight answer on EDD, so I just went by when my LMP was. It's close
enough that I'm not gonna change my ticker, but low key annoying to be thrown this curve ball. That being said, my MW said it's a little better to have a later EDD cuz that gives you more wiggle room and less chance of medical interventions if she's overdue. Babies come when they want anyway, so we'll see.
Also grabbed some girl clothes from the massive "help yourself" wall at the clinic. I donated a bunch of clothes to them as well.


----------



## DobbyForever

Will read

drowning my feelings in half a bottle of vodka OA bailed on me tonight and I’ve been trying to not be needy all week because I knew id see him tonight but NOPE so there’s $150 in waxing and another $100 in cute clothes and not getting the emotional support I’d been looking forward to all week. And then I hate myself for being this upset over a cancelled date


----------



## WinterBub

Soccer is a great idea! I should look into that too :) I imagine it is super cute. There's a heavy herding cat energy to the gymnastics, too :rofl: I guess that's just any toddler class! Love your clothes haul, and that sounds like an awesome system. Hope
everyone is feeling better. Vomiting bugs are the absolute worst :( That one LO had over NY was a complete nightmare.

I'm sorry, Dobby. I get the disappointment 100%. When you've been hanging out for that one thing to look forward to, and then it goes, it sucks. Why did he cancel? It is fine to be disappointed- don't kick yourself over that! I would be too. Just have to remind yourself in those moments that the short term buzz isn't the best coping option :hugs:i hope that you're feeling better today.

AFM- potty training is going mostly well. He peed his pants once, no idea why. But that's all since we started on Thursday morning. I'm just not sure that he gets the concept of holding it and waiting for that feeling that means you need to go. He enjoys the whole thing, including washing hands. So, it comes across as him thinking that it is just something to do when you're bored. So, mostly good, and fingers crossed the next few days go well and he's successful :)

The RE appt went well. He advised IVF (which was expected). He seemed to think that im pretty likely to be successful- have no problem falling and staying pregnant, my issue is clearly egg quality. So, just have to hope we get at least a couple of healthy embryos. I'm a bit worried about OHSS, as PCOS puts you at higher risk of it. The tentative plan is to start in July/Aug/Sep. Our insurance would cover a good chunk of it, which was great to hear. Although, of course, OH is seemingly a contender for a new job at a different company that would be unlikely to cover any of it. Sigh. I've been trying to find out about COBRA, but it's all so dense, so I don't really understand. Do any of you (US ladies) know anything/have any experience of using it?


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter so glad to hear things went well with the new SLP! Makes such a a difference when they vibe and so rewarding to see immediate gains. Hope it continues to go well! Gym class sounds fun! Kudos on the potty training. One accident over a handful of days is awesome! Glad he’s really taken to it. I have not info on cobra, just gotten the letter a few times when I’ve been pink slipped. Sorry that the potential new insurance wouldn’t cover it. Is it just because you’d be new to the policy or just in general the policy doesn’t cover it? Would you be able to do egg selection if you think the issue is the egg quality? I think my mom and stepdad paid extra to only use the best quality eggs. They always joke about that’s why my brothers turned out so great.

Pretty A slept in my bed half the night one night and one other full night. He only talks about her once a day now, but he still refer’s to my mom’s place as “Tuat’s house”. Well, according to 23 and Me I’m 43% Thai and Ancestry I’m 51% Thai. My mom was born in Thailand and moved here when she was a teen. We’re thinking of going in June when school is out, especially now that they’ve seriously eased up on their covid/quarantine restrictions for travelers. But it’s a lot of talk and no tickets booked. That’s so fun about the soccer but also LOL I think for that exact reason it takes a special soul to teach any toddler sports class LOL So sorry about the stomach bug :( That’s really sweet that they have that help yourself set up. Very cool idea. 

Re the date. I can’t even be mad. I just really needed him, and it was getting me through the week. We even confirmed Wednesday night…. But then his sister called Friday night because she’s having inner ear issues. She fell down a flight of stairs at the subway station and her doctor booked her for emergency ear surgery on Monday. Their family is all on this coast, and she was (rightfully) freaking out and asked him to fly over there. So I can’t be mad, but I really was struggling and needed his support, too. So that sucks. I did cave and tell him that I was really upset and literally cried for a day straight as soon as he told me he might bail. I didn't end up sleeping, I had three solid anxiety attacks. I didn't tell him that part. Just that I hadn't been honest with him about how much I actually needed him because I didn't want to be a burden/I was expecting to see him so why bring it up. And that I wasn't bringing it up to make him feel bad or feel guilty because family should come first and his sister shouldn't be alone with inner ear issues, but that once things are settled and his sister has recovered I'm going to need him to step up his game. He said he understood and he knows I've been through a lot these past few weeks. Which like wasn't really an apology for not being more supportive this past week. Which I was kind of hoping for. But also I feel like if I didn't tell him I needed support then am I allowed to be mad? Because any time I tell him I have a specific need, he does come through immediately. I just hate having to constantly lay things out. You know?


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry about the disappointment. It sucks when you are looking forward to something and it falls through 

Winter, COBRA is same insurance you had but you pay the full premium. Typically your employer pays a part of your insurance premium and you pay the rest but with COBRA you pay it all. Most plans are $1000+/month. I'm not sure if deductibles reset once it goes to COBRA or not. My stepdad is using COBRA until he qualifies for Medicare. I had the potential to use it right before dd2 was born. DH got laid off but then transferred to a different dept in one day's time. 

Yay for potty training success!

Glad the appt went well and the Dr was positive.


Pretty yeah the book was something I wanted a baby book when I was little so I wanted to do books for them. Nothing wrong with not doing them though.

That stinks about date being pushed back but agree at least they are less likely to intervene to coax baby out.


----------



## WinterBub

I totally get it, Dobby. It's kind of like asking for a piece of jewelry and having him buy it for you vs him thinking of you, and buying it of his own accord (if you get what I mean!) Basically, it is wonderful that he meets your needs when you ask, but I get that it would be nice if he did that intuitively :hugs:it is still early on, though. So hopefully if a relationship blooms, all that will and would happen. When will he be back?

Hmmm... So maybe Cobra isn't as great of a deal as I'd thought. I thought we'd pay the usual monthly cost we have been paying and keep the same coverage. This is all speculation at this point, but good to think it over with a level head. And yes, Dobby we would do genetic testing on the embryos. That would be the appeal of it for us, because we know that there is an issue, and this is the only potential remedy. He basically said nothing at all I could do would fix or improve it in any substantial way (medication etc). :sad2: I guess if we kept trying eventually maybe we would be lucky, but not something I'm willing to roll the dice on at this point. 

Another good day potty training! I feel if we can get through this week (including some outings/activities and things, too), then he will have it all worked out. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Good morning ladies! Lots to catch up on.

Pretty lovely u/s pics! Not bad considering she wasn’t being too cooperative. Honestly when I saw her face, my first thought was she looks like YOU! I support self defense classes for her in time lol. And yay for a follow up u/s with the family, that will be fun for the kids. Probably old hat for SO lol. I always felt my husband was very unimpressed with ultrasounds.

Dobs so sorry to read of your grandmother’s passing, but it sounds like she went out mostly how she was hoping to. I hope we are all as lucky. Sorry your date was cancelled :( How many dates have you actually been on at this point? And while you wait for him do you have a friend to emotionally lean on for a bit? Ugh too bad about family drama! Has it mainly been since your grandmother that your bro’s been acting like a jerk? Is he maybe just lashing out as a way to process emotions? 

winter I am a little jealous about your potty training success, lol. Good for you!! We were doing well but have regressed to basically not being potty trained. He started weaponizing his ability to pee. In other words, when he didn’t get his was, he’d intentionally pee on my floor or rug. He also had taken to pooping in the other boys’ room. It just wasn’t going well anymore. Oddly enough he will pee in the toilet if we’re out in public. But at home, nope. So he’s back in diapers and I don’t know what to do but wait to try again later, and hoping he starts on his own again at home. He does not like to be forced into anything. He just rebels and gets mean. He’s in general a mean toddler…I can’t wait for this phase to pass!

ANYWAY yay for speech therapy success!! That’s incredible to see an improvement after one session. And peewee sports!! So cute! My oldest was never into sports but I think I need to do something with ds2. He is super social, I think he’d love it.

I’m glad the fertility appointment went well! How are you feeling about the associated “risk” of multiples? I wish I could offer any advice on COBRA and insurance but that’s not my wheelhouse. I had it once between jobs and it was crazy expensive, that’s all I remember. If there is no gap between his employment, maybe he can smoothly transition from one plan onto the new one? I hope y’all figure it out without too much trouble and hopefully the new insurance still covers some of the ivf stuff.

shae yay for imminent proposal! I will say all this planning before the engagement is foreign to me, but I do know this is a long time coming! Love the backyard wedding idea. I would have done that had I known anyone with a big enough yard. But my parents paid for it using my college money they saved (I only went to community college for a couple years). Also being the only daughter, my mom spared no expense. I think all and all it ended up being 20k-ish or so for about 85 guests. But we agreed if we did it again, private intimate wedding, less private reception/party. Also less expensive food I think…I don’t remember being impressed by it but also I barely ate and drank at my wedding because I kept getting pulled aside by people.

afm, I’ve just been crazy busy. We have a ton of chicks now (19 total) plus an order of more (and goslings! Yay!) arriving Friday. So making a brooder and caring for them, plus the kids, plus preparing our garden beds, plus putting up a fence for the ducks…has all been keeping me really busy! I’ve actually cut back on time spent on my YouTube channel which is a bummer but had to be done. It’s just too stressful to keep up with sometimes! And every break I had, like when the kids nap and ds1 is doing a self guided school lesson, I would have to make a video or pack items for shipping, etc, so never just getting a break to relax anymore. I was feeling a bit burnt out. 

all this to say I’m feeling about 90% sure I am done at 3 kids. I guess with the winter feeling slow, I had more time and a baby felt like it could work. With everything picking up now that it’s getting warmer, I now feel too busy. Plus I’m feeling a bit like we’re meant to help with our nephews soon, with my SIL being due early October. She has her appointment friday for her first ultrasound. I’m still bummed we don’t get to know the sex until it’s born!! I will likely hoard cut girly clothes though, just in case 

oh and lastly about Seeing Red…I wanted to see it and started watching it with our family, to include my 9yo son. It just got really awkward for us and we turned it off. The young kids I didn’t worry about (jokes went over their heads) but I think it was just too weird for my son. Maybe a girl it would be more suitable. Just all the lusting over boys was a bit…too much I personally think. Yeah maybe I’m a prude now, too!

anyway I will watch the rest of it on my own later. It looked cute anyway!


----------



## WinterBub

Good to see you, Giggle :) Sorry that the YouTube stuff has had to take a backseat. But hey, it's kind of awesome that it's the kind of thing that you can do as and when you are able. Good to be able to prioritize other things when you need to. And I'm sorry/happy about your conclusion re: #4. Sorry that it sounds like it isn't going to happen, but happy that you have your beautiful family and so much other stuff to find fulfilment in. And I do really believe that things like this happen when they're meant to, if that is what is meant to happen. My brother in law was a late in life surprise ;) And he's a lovely person. Just meant to be! 

I feel like everyone says they'd do a much smaller wedding if they did it over. We would too! But maybe that's easy to say when you had a big wedding. I think we had like 50ish guests. I don't even remember. It was nice to have the people who came there. But :shrug: we haven't seen/heard from many of the extended family members since that day! 

I can see why you turned off Seeing Red. The lusty bits were mostly just at the start. And I get that it may come across totally different when you have tweens who may not quite get it, but it may raise questions for. Maybe when we get to that age, one of us would prewatch stuff just to even know what will come up. The Lion King was traumatic for a young me. (Why does Disney love dead parents?!) I do also think that parents should guide those sorts of conversations (when and how they're handled) in general. :hugs:

Had some potty training setbacks. I went to shower and he peed and pooped in his pants. So, that was not great. Then a bit of a pee accident later. Just really hoping to get it all done to a pretty reliable degree this week. He had such a good start! And that was just from him, giggle. Definitely not us! Although the Oh Crap, Potty Training book is fantastic and gave us a lot of guidance about how to go about it.


----------



## gigglebox

Wish I remembered what it was called, but my oldest was into this short potty training movie where a little girl narrated and talked about her younger brother learning to potty train and how she helped him learn. My kiddo watched that thing about every day and I really feel like it helped! Sadly we got rid of it back in our naïve days of thinking we were “one and done”, lol. But maybe something to look into? It may even be on YouTube, or something similar. I’ll let you know if i come up with anything; you do the same please ^_^

omg yes what is with the dead parents in Disney?! And those movies sting quite a bit more after losing my Dad. Omg, I watched Encanto with the kids and half way through the film I even thought to myself, “wow, finally a disney movie without a traumatic end to a parent”…and then the backstory of how the house was made happened and I cried like a scolded child! And then thought, “…and there it is!” LOL


----------



## WinterBub

Oooo videos are a great idea! Not sure why I didn't watch the Daniel Tiger potty episodes with him before we started this :dohh: I'll let you know if he gets really into anything. (And yes, please do the same!). He does really like the Leslie Patricelli Potty book. It's super simple and he 'gets' the whole thing. All those books are actually really good! 

I haven't seen Encanto... Good to get a heads up! OH says they do it to create a motivation for a "hero's journey" arc. Cool... But does it really always have to be the same (really upsetting) thing?!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, yeah I can see your perspective on seeing red. There are things that wouldn't go over ds1's head and you aren't ready to have some conversations yet.

You are right about Disney movies typically involve the death of a parent. I still loved Encanto. The songs are so dang catchy. 

Yay about the chicks! Hope you enjoy them. 

Winter sorry for the potty training hiccup. Hopefully today has been better on that front. 


AFM registered dd1 for K yesterday. I applied to the wrong Elementary school. The road I live on is actually split between which Elementary school kids are zoned for. A lady called and said she'd switch it over to the right one for me. Sad part is, we are like 3 minutes from the one we aren't zoned for. Thankfully only 7 minutes to the one we are zoned for but it is a little more traffic so may he longer.

Work has been a little slower. Hasn't been in awhile so I'm just enjoying taking time. My mom is off Friday and going to come over late afternoon so DH and I can have a date. So excited to get a date night in. It's been 3 months :headspin:


----------



## DobbyForever

Re Cobra oooo Flueky maybe that’s why I tossed my cobra letter. I remember it not being worth it, but I couldn’t remember why. Plus, I was still young enough to be on my parents’ insurance/ just said I can yolo it until my next job :rofl:

Flueky that’s sweet to do the baby book for that reason. I’m in the same camp as Pretty. Can’t miss what you don’t have haha. My mom did do an album for me when I graduated high school to take to college. Pictures from throughout my life. I did love that, so I’d probably have loved a baby book lol. Omg yay for kinder registration! So nuts. Can you ask the district about applying for a transfer? It’s a pain because you’d have to do it every year, but as long as there is space they should agree to it. Oooooo enjoy your date night! Definitely let us know the plan so I can live through you!

Winter EXACTLY! I pretty much explained it to my friend in a similar way haha. Like sure having a registry is nice and getting what you want is nice, but isn’t it so much more satisfying to get what you want because someone just knows you?! :rofl: I did leave him an audio yesterday after he updated about his sister, and I was noticeably crying LOL so he did finally go back to asking about me/trying to be inspirational.

I totally get not wanting to roll the dice on it anymore. I’m glad that you’ll be able to get the screening done. When will you know about hubs’ job sitch? Sorry about the accidents but glad for the overall success. I LOVED Oh Crap. Such a helpful read.

Gigs good to hear from you! WOW! That’s a lot of new additions. I wouldn’t mind videos/pictures. She asks after you said you’re hella busy and cut down on your YT videos lol. If you want to adopt a grown adult, just let me know. You sound super busy, but it all sounds like such fun. Your boys are so lucky. That’s a bummer that your SIL is Team Yellow but yay for the first ultrasound! I’m with you. I stopped after 40 minutes and even that was like me really forcing myself to sit there lol. And hahah yeah Encanto got DARK. I love the little series on instagram with the child trauma therapist that breaks down each character.

My brother is always a jerk when he’s feeling s*y about himself. Just his issue. We hugged it out while I was drunk on Saturday cuz he apologized and I was drunk so. Forgive, forget. Toxic pattern of my fam.

Re dude. DUDE. Smfh. TWO. Gigs. TWO DATES. He just flew in from two weeks in London like last Tuesday? We had a date set for Sat night and then he flew out to NY Sunday. We’re supposed to make plans to see each other two times minimum in the next two weeks but at this point I’m like too disappointed to get excited. He also has family coming to visit, and I’m a little miffed. I was hoping that maybe we’d have spent enough time to be official before they showed up since they rarely visit. Anyway whatever I have other fish to fry. Not in the dating world. Just life hahaha. My friends and family and coworkers are AMAZING support, but there’s something about that d* energy that makes comfort from a dude you like more satisfying :rofl:

AFM my boss hit me with unexpected news that after surplussing three teachers, I am getting bumped back to 2nd grade. All the same arguments for why it happened the first time. I’m just annoyed because A- the two toxic backstabbers are still there and B- it’s a room change AGAIN. I told him that honestly at this point they need to let me maintain two rooms because this whole bouncing back and forth across campus is just ridiculous. He also just got promoted to the DO and I’m up for evaluation next year. He was also like I’m low key worried about you because doing the math, in two years you’re gonna get surplussed. So since I’m moving over the summer anyway so A can go to the better kindergarten, I am going to apply to two districts. I’m not at a must move right now feeling, so these are the only two I’d be willing to leave my job for. They’re close to A’s school (bordering towns), the pay is more than what I make now, and they pay for the majority of our benefits. The only issue is that I’ve worked for both of these districts previously. One I left on bad terms (I think I was in this thread, was the one with the s*y principal who let me go because I missed too many days after the twins) and then the other was weird terms. The nice thing is, I wasn’t technically fired or non-re elected. My contract just ended. So I’m hoping that since it’s been 5 years for one and 10 years for the other, nobody remembers s*. Plus my old principal from my student teaching still works in the district, so hopefully some part of her vaguely remembers loving me. She was PISSED when I left. Resume and letters of intro all updated, apps filled out, updated my references, just waiting on my letters. I can’t submit now because my last LOR was from 2016, and it’s an unspoken rule you need a letter from your current admin. He asked how quickly he needed it, and I didn’t want to be an a* and I was always told give people a month to do it…. but yeah. in my head I was like uh I needed it when you decided to drop this nugget on me. I hate to give up my permanent, but 11 years is the cap of transferable years of service so it's now or never really. Plus I really love the idea of making 5-20k more each year while decreasing my health insurance by $900/month.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m glad to hear I’m not totally crazy to think that Seeing Red might not be appropriate for some age groups. Hopefully the fast pace of spring will distract you from the small part of you desiring another baby. 

Winter sorry about the bumpy potty training journey. I’m sure he’ll get the hang of it soon!

Flueks sorry she has to go to the school that’s further away. That’s frustrating for sure. Do they do placement evaluations for kindergarten there? I remember when I was getting registered for kindergarten they had me do some stuff like stacking blocks, not sure of the details considering it was 20 years ago lol. I hope this school is just as good as the other one!

Dobs sorry about the dude skipping your date for family stuff, but I totally understand why he rushed to be with his sister. “Dude” and OA are the same person, right? I get a little lost sometimes lol. What does surplused mean, is that like layoffs? If so, definitely time to move along. Nice of your boss to do the math and warn you. 

Pretty I can’t remember if you said anything after posting the cute 4D ultrasound pics, but I’m thinking of you!

AFM no proposal yet. I don’t know when it’s going to happen, but I’m 95% sure it’ll be in April. Not in the next 2 days because he said it’s safe for me not to do laundry until Thursday lol. He plans to pack for me, he said. SO has told me I’m not allowed to pick up extra hours until after the proposal so I don’t accidentally screw up his plans. In fact, I’m not supposed to make any plans at all lol. Hopefully I won’t plan for my next manicure at a bad time/day. As soon as it starts looking wonky I’m going to get a new one. It looks fine for now, thankfully. However, I’ve been banging up my skin right below the cuticles (called the nail fold I guess per Google), I’ve made myself bleed twice since the manicure on Saturday. I assume them trimming the cuticles and whatever solution they put on them weakens that skin, because it’s not normally quite so easy for me to hurt them (though I do occasionally see them irritated). 

Currently trying to be more financially responsible by making iced coffee at home for myself, but we’ll see how that goes. I had to order some stuff for it, it arrived today. I made a big pot of coffee and put it in a pitcher in the fridge. Tomorrow I try it out for the first time. Fingers crossed I can keep it up. I’m also planning to add some protein powder to it since I suck at eating breakfast. Got some cute workout gear, hoping to start working out regularly.


----------



## DobbyForever

Post and run: boss came through with his LOR today. Sent off the app to the district I’m worried I’m blackballed from LOL just used his, 2 lors from admins I worked with when I was there, and 2 from parents from there. FXed

didn’t submit my other yet but emailed someone high ranking in hr to ask if I should wait for two more current letters vs submitting now


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I’m dead don’t make any plans. I love it. Also LOL at the laundry. You two are so cute. Hope adventures in ice coffee go well and yay motivational work out clothes

dude and OA are same person. I’m off the apps/not looking outside of him. No energy or time. I just wanted to say dude for the word play lol

surplus basically means that there aren’t enough projected classrooms for the amount of teachers. Pink slip is for temp teachers. They just basically are out of a job. Surplus teachers are still employees of the district, so they apply for vacancies within the district. It’s not stressful in the sense that you are guaranteed a position. It is stressful because you never know where you could end up/when you’ll get hired at a site. If that makes sense. So first the admin will say we need to surplus x number of teachers, you have two weeks to volunteer to go on the vacancy list. Then if not enough people volunteer, people get booted from their school site by seniority. This is a bigger problem at the more affluent and high achieving schools because teachers rarely volunteer to leave so you end up with a staff of teachers with 10+ years. So you’re always on edge until you finally make it to be a veteran


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for explaining what surplus meant in this context, because I was definitely going to ask! :rofl: Goodness, it all seems ridiculously bureaucratic. I hope that you get your dream job! Higher pay and better insurance would be amazing. Have you considered applying for private schools? Just curious as to why you seem to only be interested in moving public school districts. Do you have benefits etc that you've built up but would lose if you leave public ed? 

Awesome that you are going to get a date night, flueky! I'm jealous! Where are you going to go? 

So exciting, Shae! I'm dying to know what he has planned!! If y'all are discussing laundry and what to make for dinner, you're pretty much already married but for the celebration and the paperwork ;) 

Why is everything health insurance so densely written? It's honestly like learning a foreign language sometimes. I think the answer for us may be to try and use cobra for a limited period of time (ie. A couple of months). This is all if he even gets the job in the first place! If I understand it right- they always backdate it to the date you leave your job, but you can stop using it at any time. So, we could try and get our money's worth. OH is interviewing in person this week. FX. It would be a really exciting job and a big jump in seniority. They seem to really like him so far. Google seems to suggest they have a good insurance carrier- just seems very rare that IVF is covered, so unlikely it would be. Mixed results on potty yesterday- pooped twice and I was over the moon. Then was left unattended after dinner and pooped his pants. Eep. Just don't want to get stuck in that partially potty trained window for any stretch of time. [-o&lt; he has it in him to get it done, seems to just be a question of if he cares enough to do it.


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hey ladies,
I’m sorry I’ve been MIA, I haven’t logged on for a while I just had so much going on but I hope you’re are all ok?. The last test I posted turned out to be a chemical but then my eldest came down with Covid, then myself and the rest of the household followed suit for all of February. 

Thankfully I was Covid negative before the next event I had to host and now here we are. My youngest is now 3 and I’ve totally been down about her getting older and more sassy as time goes on, on Monday my husband treated me to a Spa date and on the way I felt totally off but then put it down to because I didn’t have breakfast before leaving. I woke up feeling the same so once the children were all at school I had one test from January left and it was positive, I’m trying not to get my hopes up and haven’t bought anymore test. 

I may just see how long I can hold out before testing again or do I get some in and then wait until after AF is due which is tomorrow or Friday. I’ve felt off all day and so tired but still I’m trying not to get my hopes up because it’s such a disappointment each time I have a loss.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that seems like a stressful staffing situation. Is it just due to differences in grade/class sizes? Like more kids were born one year than another?

Winter it honestly feels like we’re already married at this point lol, I’m currently making dinner while he puts his timesheet into the computer, yesterday I did his laundry for him because he was just so exhausted after work. The roommate is away tonight which is exciting ;) we’re looking forward to having our own place just the two of us, and honestly I think at the end of our lease we’ll stay here despite the loud neighbors because any apartment will likely have loud neighbors and it’s easier not to have to move if it’s not necessary. Once we save up enough for a down payment on a house, we’ll move to one. But with a wedding next year, it’ll take a bit to save that up. 

Shezza oooo fx’d this one is sticky!


----------



## Shezza84uk

shaescott said:


> Dobs that seems like a stressful staffing situation. Is it just due to differences in grade/class sizes? Like more kids were born one year than another?
> 
> Winter it honestly feels like we’re already married at this point lol, I’m currently making dinner while he puts his timesheet into the computer, yesterday I did his laundry for him because he was just so exhausted after work. The roommate is away tonight which is exciting ;) we’re looking forward to having our own place just the two of us, and honestly I think at the end of our lease we’ll stay here despite the loud neighbors because any apartment will likely have loud neighbors and it’s easier not to have to move if it’s not necessary. Once we save up enough for a down payment on a house, we’ll move to one. But with a wedding next year, it’ll take a bit to save that up.
> 
> Shezza oooo fx’d this one is sticky!

Thank you, good luck with your wedding planning. I decorate weddings for a living so I see them all, Etsy is great for little added bits for decor.


----------



## shaescott

Shezza honestly there’s not gonna be much in terms of decor because I don’t want to spend the money on it lol. I’m planning to buy citronella candles for table centerpieces as an attempt to keep mosquitos away. Maybe I’ll get little flower rings to surround them, but that’s about it. SO’s mom gardens and it’ll be in their backyard so hopefully there’ll be some flowers growing around the area.


----------



## WinterBub

Well, that's annoying- I had half written a reply and then it went missing when I Xed out of a pop up ad :brat:

Hi Shezza! Congratulations- hope you have a healthy and uneventful pregnancy! I'm sorry for your experience with the chemical, and for all of the covid stuff too. :hugs: I was at least relieved in some way once we'd encountered covid and recovered. How many weeks are you right now?

The flower rings sounds nice, Shae! A lot of that stuff is kind of unnecessary, but it might be too bare without anything. Sometimes some little touches make a big difference. :) You never know, you might find some nice little things here and there once you guys get into real planning. You might also haggle some decent deals. If you do all your flowers with one supplier, you might be able to negotiate a good deal.

AFM- the RE gave me a supplement that contains isonitol. (I'd bought a vitamin with similar stuff but haven't used it, as I'm taking the thing he suggested). Anyway, ive been taking it for 3 weeks and woke up this morning to spotting. Google suggests that isonitol can cause it, sigh. Called the Dr and they said it wasn't related. I still think it clearly does seem like the supplement is the cause. Not sure what to do. I should be Oing right around now, so not sure if that's part of it(?) I can keep taking it and see if the spotting stops in a couple of days, or just discontinue the supplement right now :shrug: it's meant to help with the PCOS, but I'm not sure how vital it really is. Sigh. I just want to be normal :(


----------



## Shezza84uk

@shaescott I like the idea of a bbq outdoors type wedding, I think that would be so much fun. @WinterBub Is isonitol an ovulation support supplement, I think that ingredient is in the fertility plus one and it may be ovulation bleeding?

AFM- I’m attempting to pack and arrange everything for us to go to the Caribbean in 2 weeks, it’s definitely not for the faint hearted travelling with 5 kids on a plane. It’s not for a holiday of such it’s for a funeral, its not something I was planning in advance; I’ve also never flown in early pregnancy and just hoping everything will be ok until I get back to have my first appointment.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I agree a lot of decor is cool for social media bragging but honestly so overrated. I think a garden sounds lovely and no need to go overboard with tabletops.

Sheeza congratulations! That’s so exciting. Sorry about the covid. I agree with Winter about how it’s so much less scary once you have it and get through it.

Winter sorry about the spotting. I don’t know anything about that supplement :(. Hugs I’m sorry though. I feel you on the wanting to be normal front

AFM nothing new. I’m about to delete OA’s number. He’s really dropped the ball this week, and I’m over it. Work is annoying. I cried to my mom. Having my usual pre school break exhaustion period. I’m taking Friday off since I have two more paid bereavement days. I’d do Monday too but it’s such a chill day since I have prep and library. A’s tantrums are unbearable this week. This too shall pass


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, Shezza! Timing wise that would make sense. Hopefully it stops today, anyway. I'm meant to take a blood test in a couple of months to see if it is having any effect, so would like to not stop it before then. But I don't like the feeling that it is causing weird side effects :( And thank you for the support too, Dobby.

Im sorry that you're not travelling under better circumstances, Shezza. I hope that the travel goes well, and you enjoy seeing family despite the fact that you're there for a sad event. I hope your relative gets a loving send off. :hugs: How long will the flight be? 

:hugs:Dobby. Im sorry that OA hasn't been there for you. It is so hard when you haven't been able to see each other in person. I hope that he picks things up. A paid day off sounds great after all you've been dealing with these past few weeks. Make sure you take the other one at some point, too. Sending calming energy for both you and A. :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sheeza don't know how I missed your post. I'm sorry for the loss in the family. Traveling with kids is so tough, but especially internationally and under the circumstances. You got this though. Hope the traveling goes as smoothly as possible. I haven't personally flown in early pregnancy, but my friends have. I know I flew at some point, but it was definitely after my first prenatal. Only thing I can remember was be sure to get pat down vs going through the machine and taking care to get up and walk if you're on the plane a long time. Hugs hugs

Winter hugs. Yeah best to keep on it if you can but no harm in listening to your gut. 

I'm def going to. I just want to do it on another Friday. In two weeks, I have spring break so I have that Friday off already. I'm not really resting. Gonna wait on my stove and put laundry away. But I'll definitely be sure to take some time for myself, too.

Re OA yeah idk. I had a CTJ with him that I need some form of connection with him. He texted back that between work and feeling run down from all the travel and having his daughter, he can't give me any real face to face time. And I deserve more than a "fly by coffee". To which I responded that I am fully aware I deserve more than coffee but if he is saying he can't give me more then I f-ing want coffee. Like I'm trying to explain to you that I expect you to up your game, but I'm the type of person who sees time together as inherently special. And if I'm telling you I'm at a point where I just freaking want to have a f-ing coffee with you, HAVE COFFEE WITH ME. And I told him like ffs if you want me to bring take out and we both just wear sweatpants and lay around and talk then I can do that. Not everything has to be sushi and wine and dressing up. Without the swearing. Obviously lol. Still, it's like idk why I'm trying so hard. I see something good and special in him. I do. But f* dude. There's this instagram reel that hits hard. I forget the exact wording, but it's like you deserve someone who can't wait to spend time with you never be with someone who makes you feel alone. So. Idk. He said he'll call me tonight to talk, but we'll see. All three of my besties said delete his number and move on. My stepdad doesn't want me to throw in the towel because he just thinks I need a man. My mom just keeps asking when I need her to babysit to see him, and it's so embarrassing. She's asked four times about the SF sleepover. He did say we'd talk about it today but idek. I was so excited about it three weeks ago when he proposed it. Now I'm just blah about it.

eta the line was it’s better to be alone than to be with someone who makes you feel alone which I totally agree with


----------



## Shezza84uk

DobbyForever said:


> Sheeza don't know how I missed your post. I'm sorry for the loss in the family. Traveling with kids is so tough, but especially internationally and under the circumstances. You got this though. Hope the traveling goes as smoothly as possible. I haven't personally flown in early pregnancy, but my friends have. I know I flew at some point, but it was definitely after my first prenatal. Only thing I can remember was be sure to get pat down vs going through the machine and taking care to get up and walk if you're on the plane a long time. Hugs hugs
> 
> Winter hugs. Yeah best to keep on it if you can but no harm in listening to your gut.
> 
> I'm def going to. I just want to do it on another Friday. In two weeks, I have spring break so I have that Friday off already. I'm not really resting. Gonna wait on my stove and put laundry away. But I'll definitely be sure to take some time for myself, too.
> 
> Re OA yeah idk. I had a CTJ with him that I need some form of connection with him. He texted back that between work and feeling run down from all the travel and having his daughter, he can't give me any real face to face time. And I deserve more than a "fly by coffee". To which I responded that I am fully aware I deserve more than coffee but if he is saying he can't give me more then I f-ing want coffee. Like I'm trying to explain to you that I expect you to up your game, but I'm the type of person who sees time together as inherently special. And if I'm telling you I'm at a point where I just freaking want to have a f-ing coffee with you, HAVE COFFEE WITH ME. And I told him like ffs if you want me to bring take out and we both just wear sweatpants and lay around and talk then I can do that. Not everything has to be sushi and wine and dressing up. Without the swearing. Obviously lol. Still, it's like idk why I'm trying so hard. I see something good and special in him. I do. But f* dude. There's this instagram reel that hits hard. I forget the exact wording, but it's like you deserve someone who can't wait to spend time with you never be with someone who makes you feel alone. So. Idk. He said he'll call me tonight to talk, but we'll see. All three of my besties said delete his number and move on. My stepdad doesn't want me to throw in the towel because he just thinks I need a man. My mom just keeps asking when I need her to babysit to see him, and it's so embarrassing. She's asked four times about the SF sleepover. He did say we'd talk about it today but idek. I was so excited about it three weeks ago when he proposed it. Now I'm just blah about it.
> 
> eta the line was it’s better to be alone than to be with someone who makes you feel alone which I totally agree with


That’s a good tip, I’ve booked an early scan so I can see where I am the day before so fingers crossed that goes well. I don’t want to be going through a MC just before travelling so fingers crossed it goes well.

Your relationship doesn’t seem to be progressing as it should, he’s making excuses. If you want to see someone you will make the time, you miss them enough and it just seems he’s not willing to give you the time you need and deserved. He’s not ready and his actions would be a red flag for me.



WinterBub said:


> Thank you, Shezza! Timing wise that would make sense. Hopefully it stops today, anyway. I'm meant to take a blood test in a couple of months to see if it is having any effect, so would like to not stop it before then. But I don't like the feeling that it is causing weird side effects :( And thank you for the support too, Dobby.
> 
> Im sorry that you're not travelling under better circumstances, Shezza. I hope that the travel goes well, and you enjoy seeing family despite the fact that you're there for a sad event. I hope your relative gets a loving send off. :hugs: How long will the flight be?
> 
> :hugs:Dobby. Im sorry that OA hasn't been there for you. It is so hard when you haven't been able to see each other in person. I hope that he picks things up. A paid day off sounds great after all you've been dealing with these past few weeks. Make sure you take the other one at some point, too. Sending calming energy for both you and A. :hugs:

Thank you Winter, it’s a 9 hour flight . I now have post it’s everywhere to remind me of random things lol


----------



## gigglebox

Shezza!!!! Huge congratulations on your new pregnancy! How exciting! Did you test again yet? Can we see photos?  So sorry to hear about the loss of a family member :( What relation were they to you? Was your whole family close? Or is this more you have to take everyone along because there's no one to watch the kids? Good luck to you, that's intimidating to me imagining 5 kids on a 9hr flight, but again I get overwhelmed taking my one car sick kiddo an hour from home so.....there are braver parents than I, lol. And also, yikes, the cost on that flight! I am sorry, an unexpected flight too, I'm sure it's denting your bank account but what can you do. I hope you have an enjoyable time with family and friends. That is always the silver lining of funerals.

Dobs...dump him. He's had red flags from the beginning and now all this...? I really don't think he's worth the time or mental energy. He's not really bringing much to the table expect broken promises and stress. I mean you do you but that's my opinion based on the information I have.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Shae I can't wait for this proposal! Not to equate you to a show but I feel like I"m awaiting a proposal in a show between characters we all know are compatible. Like Pam and Jim. I agree with everyone, decor, not so important...for photos sake, really the dress is the biggest thing and it sounds like that's the area you've got covered.

Winter I want to replay but the toddler is currently beating me up. be back later!


----------



## WinterBub

Good that you can have a scan before you go, Shezza. How many weeks would you be by the scan? Fingers crossed all will go well. And good luck for the travel, too! 9 hours sounds doable- that's 3-4 movies and then some snacks/meals?! Love a good post it reminder list! I'm sorry for your recent chemicals- it's so hard to relax when you've had bad experiences, and they're so fresh too :hugs:i have everything crossed for you and your tiny baby. ❤️

Sorry that OA isn't there for you like you want/need, Dobby. It does seem like his lifestyle/job would make things hard in the long term. But nobody other than you can decide what the right thing to do is :hugs:It is really hard to build a potential relationship with all the life stresses you both have had lately. I guess the question is whether you want to wait and see if things get better, or take the cons as too much and move on. 

Hi Giggle :hi: Hope your LO calms down for you!!! 

I'm freaking out a little bit. Found out how much Cobra would be (a lot), and it's unclear whether the ivf would be covered by it. Seems like yes, but nobody is able to tell. :sad2: so, we're considering trying to rush to get the egg retrieval done asap (ideally this month if the Dr can do that, and my body would cooperate) :shock: I need to call them and see if that's even doable.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg I got so excited because I saw the "ahhh" and "proposal" and thought Shae was engaged lol. I'm over here checking in trying to see.

Sheeza that's awesome that you've got the early scan booked. I'm with Gigs, definitely feel free to share pictures. How are you feeling physically? And emotionally. :hugs:

Winter I'm sorry COBRA wasn't the answer you were hoping for. Oh wow. I'll keep my fxed crossed! I almost asked the other day if there's any way to fastrack things and get it done before the job/insurance change. I know my mom was on injections for a long time prior but I was like 7 so I don't remember much.

AFM dude fight club 4.0 at work today. I'm so sick of these kids acting a fool and the parents encouraging it. As for OA, I'm definitely done. He called yesterday, said all the right things, yadda yada but then he was like oh yeah I'm going to my best friend of 11 years' house to do yard work and have dinner. Which, at the time, didn't register as odd to me. But I was sitting around today minding my own business when I realized WAIT A MINUTE so I literally cried to him about how upset I was he bailed on me last weekend and I gave him a CTJ that I needed something from him this weekend, but when he told me he couldn't see me it was all I'm busy with my daughter, I don't feel well, work is stress... no mention of having plans with his friend. Which like had he just said you know I have plans with my friend that I haven't seen in six months to help with his house, I'm really sorry and I'll make it up to you. Whatever. But like that's not what you told me. And I'm not crazy. I don't think on a normal occasion I take priority over a best friend who needs a favor BUT you could have made both of us work (go do the yard work but don't stay for dinner) or literally just leave an house later nbd. OR idk I feel like in this instance that I should. Like my grandmother just died and you know I got hit hard at work and you bailed on me. It's just another example like last weekend, if you wanted to fit me in then you would. But you don't. You want me when it's convenient for you. And even remove me from the equation. You have been traveling for work for 3 works, why the f* aren't you spending every waking minute with your daughter?


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Dobby. :hugs:You deserve better, and to be a priority. That's some real BS. :devil: I get dropping everything for a family emergency, but the yard work catch up is nonsense. I join giggle on team time to dump him. You're a lovely person, and you deserve better. 

And... What was the fight at school about? Your tales of tweens terrify me :shock:

FX we can get the egg retrieval done ASAP. That would be such a relief, but may be tight timewise on many levels. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Sending all my positive vibes your way that the egg retrieval is a go.

So girl in my class and 6th have been UGH all year. 6th grader jokingly/intentionally walked into my student. My student wasn’t having it and shoved her. 6th grader shoved her back. So my student was like let’s fight at lunch at the kickball court. But then my student bails to go do volunteer stuff as an alibi. When the kids report her, she sends her (self proclaimed) ghetto mom in to cause a scene and then doesn’t come to school for 3 days. Then today she’s back and goes to instigate stuff with the 6th grader. 6th grader won’t back away from a challenge. Their friends start offering to fight with her. They’re out their literally with rules like “no hair pulling” and “no snitches”. And the yard duty saw the crowd and broke it up and it’s just stupid because the girl causing the drama is setting up the 6th grader and her mom is out here threatening to sue the school and emailing the superintendent when it’s her kid who literally was suspended last month for punching someone/Is clearly lying. Like I can’t even with this post pandemic lack of social awareness


----------



## Shezza84uk

gigglebox said:


> Shezza!!!! Huge congratulations on your new pregnancy! How exciting! Did you test again yet? Can we see photos? :p So sorry to hear about the loss of a family member :( What relation were they to you? Was your whole family close? Or is this more you have to take everyone along because there's no one to watch the kids? Good luck to you, that's intimidating to me imagining 5 kids on a 9hr flight, but again I get overwhelmed taking my one car sick kiddo an hour from home so.....there are braver parents than I, lol. And also, yikes, the cost on that flight! I am sorry, an unexpected flight too, I'm sure it's denting your bank account but what can you do. I hope you have an enjoyable time with family and friends. That is always the silver lining of funerals.
> 
> Dobs...dump him. He's had red flags from the beginning and now all this...? I really don't think he's worth the time or mental energy. He's not really bringing much to the table expect broken promises and stress. I mean you do you but that's my opinion based on the information I have.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Shae I can't wait for this proposal! Not to equate you to a show but I feel like I"m awaiting a proposal in a show between characters we all know are compatible. Like Pam and Jim. I agree with everyone, decor, not so important...for photos sake, really the dress is the biggest thing and it sounds like that's the area you've got covered.
> 
> Winter I want to replay but the toddler is currently beating me up. be back later!


Thank you @gigglebox, it’s my paternal grandmother she lived in New York but being repatriated back to the Caribbean. I thought of leaving the kids but they are all so emotional and I think it would have been a nightmare for my DH, he would also have a complete melt down.

I have never been away longer than 24 hours, he’s just as attached to me as the children are, if I fall asleep on the sofa he squashes next to me, when I gave birth he was there throughout and wouldn’t leave my side so when I mentioned going alone he was distraught, it’s also because he wants to be there to support me as well so here we go a family of 7.5 on a plane to Jamaica lol

I haven’t done anymore lined test, I have to buy first response online the shop seems to prefer clear blue “blue” dye tests which I’m not keen on, so today I’m either 4 + 4 or 4+5, I did a clear blue digital this morning and it now shows 3+ so that is a bit reassuring

My twins get travel sickness and I’m not sure they will cope with the flight or how to actually make it more tolerable for them, my boy twin is worst than the girl, I may try the travel sickness bands and see if it helps him.

@WinterBub, Thank you I’m a ball of anxiety but hoping the fact the digital says 3+ is a good sign, I will be 6 + 2 or 6 +3 the day of the scan. I hope you can get the egg retrieval sooner, I think the spotting you had is a good sign you ovulated which may mean multiple eggs. When do they check how many eggs they can retrieve?

@DobbyForever it sounds like you’ve had a bad day, I can’t cope with fighting, I find children so much more aggressive now. I haven’t taught my children to be aggressive so I’m hoping they can avoid situations such as this as they get older, my eldest is now half way through high school and so far so good. I worry more for my boys because boys do tend to challenge each other more and it’s so difficult to police them situation, the one who came back to instigate things may be influenced by her mother, does the school get the parents in to discuss and deescalate the situation before they take it to the streets?

I’ll definitely post photos, Jamaica is beautiful.

Pic of this mornings digital test.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs what grade do you teach again? I thought it was like 3rd or 4th, why on earth are they egging on an older student?
Yeah I agree about OA, he’s just not making you any kind of priority. It’s one thing if he’s just focusing on his daughter, but he’s having dinner with a friend instead of you when you’ve asked him for time together numerous times. It’s a no from me.
Lol sorry Gigs got you all excited. I appreciate that you guys are waiting excitedly with me.

Gigs I love that you guys are so invested, it’s definitely been a long time coming! Very honored to be compared to Pam and Jim. 

Winter sorry to hear that cobra is so expensive. Prayers for the egg retrieval to go smoothly. I took myoinositol and D-chiro-inositol for 3 cycles due to having delayed ovulation, first two cycles I had perfect normal timed ovulation, third around CD14 I started spotting heavily (bright red blood) and exactly 2 weeks later I ovulated, so I considered the heavy spotting to be a weird light period and the previous cycle to be a short anovulatory weird cycle. This cycle I didn’t take it, and I ovulated at a normal time, so who knows. 

Shezza congrats on the pregnancy! The digital results sound promising. Good luck with the plane ride to Jamaica, prayers for your sanity and your kids dealing well with the flight.

AFM no proposal yet, but I’m 99% sure it’ll be this month and like 75% sure it’ll be in the next 2 weeks. SO said we’re “in the home stretch”. He told me today that he’s barely sleeping he’s so stressed because he wants everything to be perfect, but he’s also a procrastinator and not at all a planner, so he’s struggling to get everything in place. Normally I do all the planning, and half the time when he decides to wing it I’m doing something behind the scenes to make sure it goes smoothly, often in collaboration with his mother. He and I have agreed that I’m doing the wedding planning, he’ll have input obviously, but I like planning things and he absolutely hates it. I’ve already made our wedding website and picked the wedding date lol. Luckily for him, this is the only time in his life he’ll ever have to plan something important without my help. But yeah, he said to make sure my nails are done for weekends, so I’m assuming it’ll be this weekend or next weekend on my birthday. I work Wednesday and Thursday this week so I said I better get them done tomorrow and he agreed. Hm. But he’s also good at throwing me off, so I really don’t know. I assumed it would be the 4 days in a row I have off, he was like “I’m not that dumb, that’s too obvious” but like he also wants to have a vacation with me right after and my birthday weekend I work every day but my birthday. Idk. I’m very impatient lol, I just want that ring so I can tell the whole world and start actively wedding planning. 
Here’s examples, I’ve whited out all but the first and last letter of more sensitive info for internet posting purposes, so you can see where the text actually starts and ends. 

Here’s the website main page, mobile and desktop. We don’t have engagement pics to put in it yet of course. 


Here’s 2 save the date options, the pic is the sample pic, not us.


Here’s the formal invitation (which almost seems silly to make so formal since the reception is a backyard bbq, but it’s still a wedding at the end of the day, and I like being fancy lol)


----------



## WinterBub

I love your wedding stationary, Shae! Classic and elegant. 10/10 from me!!! And that's all so exciting- hopefully it is this weekend! Very sweet that he wants it all to be perfect. ❤️

How old are your twins, Shezza? Dramamine is a wonder drug if they're old enough for it. In the US, you can buy chews for children that work amazingly for motion sickness. And good luck for your scan- by then you should see a hb and everything. So I'll have everything crossed it all looks perfect and you can travel and not worry about the baby.

Sigh, Dobby. I don't know why people act like that. And it is so awful that a parent would model and teach that behavior. Fingers crossed you can all sort the situation out satisfactorily.

AFM- somewhat on the clock for IVF now. I called and will go in to sign off on everything next week. Then need to order and receive drugs. Expected AF date unknown- 28 days would be the 13th (next wed). So fingers crossed it's more like 32 days and I would have time to do it this month. [-o&lt; May would be possible, but ideally we can get 'er done before the end of April :shock:


----------



## WinterBub

Shezza- I forgot to answer: they will start meds on CD1 of my next cycle (or the one after if this one starts too soon). They basically use your natural cycle and highjack it with meds: two weeks of drugs to encourage lots of eggs to be produced, and then a "trigger" to release them (and they'll do collection procedure after that). So, fingers crossed this current cycle doesn't end until I've been able to go in, sign off all the paperwork, see the Dr, and get my meds delivered. This is all happening very fast... But sometimes that's better for me mentally. We've decided to do it, so may as well go for it.


----------



## DobbyForever

Busy busy but just wanted to say love that things are moving and grooving for people! So excitinh


----------



## Shezza84uk

WinterBub said:


> Shezza- I forgot to answer: they will start meds on CD1 of my next cycle (or the one after if this one starts too soon). They basically use your natural cycle and highjack it with meds: two weeks of drugs to encourage lots of eggs to be produced, and then a "trigger" to release them (and they'll do collection procedure after that). So, fingers crossed this current cycle doesn't end until I've been able to go in, sign off all the paperwork, see the Dr, and get my meds delivered. This is all happening very fast... But sometimes that's better for me mentally. We've decided to do it, so may as well go for it.

How exciting, I hope everything goes well. 

AFM- I’ve been busy packing, that’s a task on
It’s own. It’s dawning on me that I may actually be insane doing this lol


----------



## shaescott

GUYS I THINK ITS HAPPENING

He told me to pack a bag for 4 days, and he’d said he was going to make it a vacation! He said he would’ve packed for me but he looked at my clothes and was like “I’m gonna mess this up” :rofl: so bag is packed, I’m just hopping in the shower now and then we’re off! Unfortunately I sprained my wrist last night (heard a big crack and this morning it’s quite sore, no swelling though so not broken) and it hurts to use that hand so we’ll be picking up a wrist brace on the way :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

Woooooooooot! Love your news, Shae. Have a fantastic time! I can't wait to hear how it all goes ❤️ Such a lovely life moment- enjoy it all!!

I'm sure that you've got this, Shezza. Make all the lists! I love a good organizational project, though I'm sure I'd be stressed too. Hope your packing and logistics all comes together. :)


----------



## shaescott

He goes “I’m not proposing, I don’t have the ring with me” 
I reply “okay so you’re cool if I look in your backpack”
He looks at me and goes “no… I hate you, there was no way out of that” :rofl:
And then he proceeded to scold me for being “too clever for my own good”.


----------



## DobbyForever

Girrrrrrl it’s happening. I was like taking out the trash and just out of nowhere thought, “Shae’s getting engaged this weekend. I feel it in my bones.” Lol how exciting! Stop asking questions! Go with the flow! Enjoy your trip and definitely details

Sheeza I agree you got this. Hoping everything goes smoothly with the packing


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg since were talking about weddings and budgets. This popped up on my memories in FB lol. I used to watch My Fair Wedding with David Tutera(sp?) and one bride told him, “I’m trying to have a Kim Kardashian wedding on a Gary Coleman budget” :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Will tell full story later but


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Will reply properly later, but Congrats shae! :)


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats Shae.

Dobby it sounds like it was good to break things off with OA. The choosing to do yard work or whatever with a friend over spending time with you was crazy!

Winter I hope all works out and IVF is completed before insurance change!

Shezza sorry for your loss. Also, very impressed with flying with multiple kids.

I don't really remember anything else. Sorry if I missed someone.


Sorry been reading along but my yearly exam at the end of the month showed I had an elevated liver enzyme. So I've just been preoccupied with why would it be elevated since I rarely drink alcohol and shouldn't have a fatty liver (I'm overweight but don't feel I fit the rest of the picture). Not to mention the rest of life keeping me busy.

Had baby shower yesterday for SIL. It went okay. The weather was crazy, it hailed, sleeved, snowed, and was sunny at times. It was 80 degrees Wednesday so weird shift. Supposed to be high 70s tomorrow. I'm off for a few days and we are going to the localism theme park tomorrow, possibly the local zoo Tuesday, and a couples massage for DH and me on Wednesday. The massage is my birthday gift.

I did book us a vacation early May, just going about 90 minutes away buy It's good practice before attempting a beach vacation.

Oh, V had her Kindergarten screening Friday. She passed and will start K in August. She kept dreading going to school for screening but she didn't want to leave afterwards. 

Anyways, sorry for the selfish post. I'll try to keep up a bit better. Have a great week everyone.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed bout to shower and walk then go to the temple for Thai new year but congrats Shae!!!!


----------



## shaescott

I bet BnB will kill the quality but here’s more pictures. It’s soooo sparkly and I’m completely obsessed, I can’t stop staring at it :rofl: 
He brought me to a luxury lodge (apparently the old summer home of Richard Hellman aka the mayonnaise king) in the Catskills of NY, gorgeous views of the mountains there. Then yesterday we went to Albany to go see some attractions and so we could have a fancy dinner. We saw a WWII destroyer escort, it rained and made my hair very curly, we went to an art museum, then a cider brewery, then bowling, then finally the restaurant (which I picked out). He wasn’t sure if he was gonna do it then, but my nails were starting to get the tiniest chips in them and I told him that they wouldn’t last for the next day so he apparently decided in the parking lot for the restaurant he was doing it then. He thinks best on his feet, he cannot plan things in advance, it makes him super nervous (although he was still super nervous) so I went to the bathroom and in 5 minutes he coordinated with the staff for the whole thing. He’d brought the ring of course for if he got an opportunity. I knew what the vacation was for so he was like “yeah I actually forgot the ring at the hotel” and I partially believed him because he would 100% manage to do that :rofl: but also his demeanor at the restaurant was very suspicious so I was suspicious the whole time. Yet somehow when he did it I was still shocked, it was like I had an aneurysm :rofl: he waited for dessert, they came with the dessert on a platter and as they were starting to put it down he started his speech and immediately I was like “omg actually?” Or something like that, don’t remember exactly what I said. He continued his cute speech, it was like 2 sentences lol, I honestly only heard half of it because I was freaking out, and then he got down on one knee and asked me and obviously I said yes and about died of giddiness. The restaurant applauded, it was awesome. Then I looked at the dessert platter and they’d written in chocolate “will you marry me?”, I didn’t see it until after (which was his intention). I couldn’t stop smiling for like 30 minutes, I looked like I was going to explode of happiness. His eyes were all teary, he said he could barely see me halfway through the speech because he couldn’t blink away the tears welling up. The restaurant staff were amazing he said, they immediately were into it and thrilled to help. They even set up a camera on another (empty) table to film it. It was dark in the restaurant but you could see us still, he’ll probably edit it to make it brighter though. The server took a photo of us right after and I look all squinty because I was involuntarily smiling so hard :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

Congrats, Shae!! Love every part of your recap. Being that blissfully happy is confirmation that he's the one ❤️ wishing you lots of fun planning the wedding, and a lifetime of happiness thereafter. :) 

Hope that the liver result isn't anything to worry about, flueky. How high was it? And could you retake in a month or something to see if it has changed? :hugs:Enjoy all your outings and the massages!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Beautiful ring and lovely engagement story Shae!

Winter yes they are rechecking at the end of this month. The normal range is like 7 to 54. Mine was 74, but in October mine was 10. Thanks we will enjoy, I'm hoping it's not as busy as last Monday so we can do more rides.


----------



## WinterBub

That's so weird, flueky to go from low/normal to so high in such a short period of time. Hopefully the next test is fine, and there's nothing further to do.


----------



## WinterBub

Argh.... I don't know what to do. Saw the IVF coordinator today and found out that insurance actually covers less than we'd thought, so it would be around $5k more than anticipated. And apparently my labs (specific to my PCOS) show me at high risk of developing OHSS (fluid in the abdomen after egg retrieval/pain/severe form can be life threatening). So FML. I want to do it, but not sure if it is totally OTT and unnecessary given the cost/risks/fact that I do have a child. :sad2:


----------



## Flueky88

Winter oh no! I'm so sorry that it didn't go well with the IVF coordinator. I hope that if you do decide to move forward it is successful with minimal side effects.


----------



## shaescott

Flukes oh geez, I’m sorry to hear about the liver numbers. Hopefully it was just a fluke and a redraw in a bit will show normal levels. If not, I hope they can figure out what’s up and that it’s an easy fix. 

Winter I’m sorry that IVF is looking to be less of a clear cut decision, I wish it wasn’t so expensive. I know that it’s elective, but I truly believe that insurance should cover it, at least if you don’t already have multiple children. Some people believe that we have too many people on earth and shouldn’t have more kids, but I believe quite the opposite. We absolutely have the resources for more people, we’re just not using them, and the birth rate has declined a LOT, putting us at risk. I also just believe that we are called to be fruitful and multiply, and that children are the biggest blessing. Anyway, point being, it sucks that IVF is so expensive and I believe it should be accessible to anyone who can afford to raise a child in general (aka they’re not homeless/at risk of homelessness or going hungry due to money). 

AFM 1.5 weeks ago I started a nutrition and workout plan through a company that sells like protein powder and stuff, one of my coworkers uses it, they have an app and you get an advisor to message on the app, it’s like $13 a month. I’m trying to get in shape because I’m weak af lol. I was worried my advisor would be mad because during the surprise vacation I didn’t log my food or exercise, so I messaged her after getting back explaining why I’d not been following the plan/logging stuff over the past few days, and she was actually so excited for me, she’s been asking me all about the proposal and wedding plans. Phew! The nutrition plan isn’t super specific on what exactly to eat, it just tracks your macros, so I’m trying to hit a protein goal and be in the general area of a calorie goal, since I’m trying to gain muscle it’s like 2,200 calories and 140 g of protein, which can be hard to reach some days. I don’t really stress myself on being super close with the calories, I care more about hitting my protein goal. The idea that I might gain weight instead of lose it because I’m gaining muscle is a little stressful to me, but I care much more about being healthy than I do about the number on the scale, so if I gain a little weight but I’m clearly healthier, I’m okay with that. I’m trying to work out on my days off (4 days a week), and on my work days at least I’m usually meeting my step goal. Definitely not meeting the goal of 4 days a week yet, but that’s partially because I would’ve spent that 4 day weekend in NY working out if I was home, and I was not. 

This post took way too long to write because I kept stopping and staring at the sparkles coming from my ring :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

Thanks, gals. It's so frustrating. I think the base issue is that OH would be plenty happy to just be one and done. But I've been through a lot up to this point, and I really don't want to end my baby years with sadness and loss. I want the happy ending. :( I also wish he understood that, and wasn't so caught up on the money. Yes, it's expensive, but i kind of feel devalued by him putting that amount of money above what I feel. 

Your app thing sounds really good, Shae! And I 100% agree that being healthy is more important than what you weigh. Lovely that your coach was so happy for you! Everyone loves love ❤️ it sounds like you're still glowing about it all, too :)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Congrats again! :) That's a cute story and yay for the restaurant taking video of it. What was the actual date that he proposed?
Good luck with the nutrition and working out regime. It's entirely possible that you could put on weight, but shrink in size if you start replacing fat with muscle. Maybe only weigh yourself once a week? Or just gauge your progress based on how your clothing fits.

Winter - Sorry to hear that IVF is gonna be more expensive than you thought. Did you specifically tell OH that you feel "devalued" by his hesitance? Sometimes powerful words can really drive the point home. Hopefully he's able to see your side of this and you can go ahead with the IVF. FX

Flueky - Are they gonna run any other tests to find out why your liver enzymes would be elevated?
Glad you had a good time at the baby shower and that you made the most of your days off. I've never had a massage, but maybe I'll treat myself to one one day. And yay for V passing her screening. Were you able to talk to someone about allowing her to go to the school that's slightly closer?

Sheeza - So sorry for your loss. Keeping my FX that your plane ride is uneventful.

Dobby - Hope you're doing alright. <3

AFM, at my most recent MW appt, she couldn't really tell if baby girl was breech or not, so she gave me a req to get a scan to find out. Gonna hit up a walk-in only place on Saturday morning. Hopefully I won't have to wait too long and hopefully she's already head down. If not, I'd apparently need to make an appt with someone to try and flip her from the outside. Otherwise, things are going ok. Still working, but only 19 more business day to go at this point, thank God. My Sprinkle is in 8 days and I'm getting excited. And SO and I just picked up a "new" (used) dining room table with 6 chairs yesterday for only $50. It's still sitting, disassembled, in the back of his SUV, so I'll post a pic once it's all set up.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty, I know she is going to run labs to check for the iron overload since I have a grandmother that had it. Not sure what else, I expect to talk about it later at the appt. She was going to Germany like 2 days after my appt. I don't suspect fatty liver as my blood pressure is great, great cholesterol and far from being diabetic. Also, shouldn't be hepatitis as I'm vaccinated for hep B, don't do IV drugs, don't work in high risk area, and in a committed relationship.

You should definitely indulge in a massage one day, they are wonderful. Oh and as for the school, the one we are zoned for has a better teacher:student ratio so I'm fine with her going there.

Hope baby girl is head down. So hard to believe you are having a baby next month, so excited for you.

Awesome deal on the dining table and chairs :) can't

Shae honestly even if you gain muscle you will still be smaller measurement wise. Smaller pants size and more toned is better to me than the # on the scale :) I hope that you get the results that you want

Winter, I hope that your DH will come around. I'm sure the sticker shock was initially overwhelming but hey would the price of IVF go towards deductibles and max out of pocket? If he is still not wanting to budge for financial reasons, I would let him know how much this is affecting you. $5K seems small compared to being upset, regret for a lifetime.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that is a lovely story and I love the photos! I’m so glad that the staff took a video. I was hoping that someone would somehow. Such a nice memory to look back on. Congratulations!!! I second Pretty about only weighing in once a week and focusing on how you feel/ your clothes fit vs the pounds.

Winter I’m sorry about the price being more than anticipated for IVF. I agree, I remember when my mortgage broker told me the law changed the day after I made my offer and I needed to pony up $5k extra. I lost my shit at first. But then my parents talked me through it, and honestly it seems so silly know that I almost like $5k cost me my condo. Definitely talk about your feelings with DH and maybe also come with some solutions? In terms of what you gain, $5k over a lifetime ends up being less than pennies a day.

Pretty that’s awesome that the sprinkle is coming up. And yay for almost being done with work! I can’t believe how time has passed by. Hoping she’s not breech and everything goes well. And hopefully you can get in for a scan this weekend.

Flueky I’m sorry that you don’t have an answer yet and keeping my fingers crossed it’s nothing serious

Sheeza can't remember when you're flying out specifically but hoping for safe travels. :hugs:

I haven’t gone back to read everything I missed so sorry if I’m not totally up to date. A’s really struggling with abandonment and anxiety this past couple of weeks. Work has been so stressful, but I am officially o winter break. Very excited to just recharge over the next week.

Re OA. So lol I know I left off really miffed. We talked through my feelings and his feelings, so I decided to keep our plans to meet up during his conference. Nobody has ever treated me that well before. We stayed at a four star hotel overlooking SF bay. We had views of major iconic buildings. 21/24 floors. He took me to an amazing romantic sushi restaurant. I got in my head when we got back and stopped things mid dtd, and he was so kind about it. Just picked me up and set me in bed and held me and asked what was wrong. Didn’t keep trying to touch me, just fell asleep with me. I woke him up like 3x because I couldn’t sleep, and even though he was exhausted he let me rant and rave about my feelings. Then we went to breakfast, and he insisted on paying again. I asked him if he was ever going to let me pay for anything and he said no. He literally spent over $500 in one day just to make sure I had a good time because I was driving up to SF to be with him. His family is in town for Easter, and I thought they got in today. He said they had actually got in already, but we had already made plans. I told him he didn’t have to put me over them, we could have done another night. But he said that he heard me when I said I needed him and that last night was easiest on me (any other night I’d have to take a full day off of work for a half day) so he felt like I should be the priority. He also said that he can't focus on having failed me or not meeting expectations, but he was sorry and he hates that he hasn't been what I needs him to be. But if he focuses on his past mistakes instead of being better now and ongoing then it won’t be good for either of us. We did talk about whether or not we're seeing/sleeping with other people. While we're not putting a bf/gf label on it because we still don't really know each other, we did decide that we (aka me lol) are going to be getting to know each other exclusively. Just everything about the way he talks to me or treats me or touches me when we’re together is so respectful and admiring and gentle. He was definitely distracted at times and I can see how much his work is weighing on him. Anyway that's that.


----------



## WinterBub

Hi Pretty! I can't believe you're about to welcome your little girl! I'm excited to see her (and hear which name you go for!!!). Enjoy your sprinkle. And spend some time enjoying the baby kicks! I felt like I'd never forget how that felt, but as soon as LO was born, I couldn't remember it. It's so unique, I guess?! 

FX the next tests all come back normal, flueky. It just seems so odd that is suddenly changed so much. :shrug: I hope you've had a happy Easter with your girls. ❤️

Whatever makes you happy, Dobby. :hugs:im glad that you had a lovely time with OA, and he made you feel like a priority. I hope that he continues to make you feel as loved and valued as you should be! 

Thank you for the support. It was super embarrassing, but we talked through the cost with the Dr's office and worked out a plan that would bring the price down by quite a bit. We also got the meds largely covered by insurance, which also took it down. Basically, my OH hadnt been listening at all to the details. :dohh: I also think he got cold feet to some degree and used the money issue as a way to pump the brakes. He just doesn't get my feelings/the drive to have a baby because our LO has already ticked that box for him. :shrug: we seem to have a plan now: proceed asap if my cycle starts in the next couple of days. Otherwise we will hold off and go for Aug/Sep. We put down a deposit, so seems like it will really happen. ❤️


----------



## gigglebox

Winter that’s such great news!! What an emotional roller coaster. I understand the procedure has risks but I also know that often doctors have to give you the worst case scenario for liability reasons, but the likelihood of those issues arising are pretty slim. I’ll keep my fingers crossed “af” shows soon (a phrase bot often said on this forum haha) and you’ll catch the first go! Did they mention their policies on trying again if the first round doesn’t work?

shae ahhhhhh congratulations!!!!! That ring is killer lady. I love it. Isn’t it funny how nervous the couple involved gets for a proposal when they both know it’s coming and that there is no chance of a “no” answer? I was nervous as heck when the proposal was happening. My husband put together a scavenger hunt for me. I had to pause for the bathroom in the middle of it because my stomach was in knots and all messed up, lol!! It was so sweet though. 

fluek when I had messed up levels once. It was this terrifying time in life where my doctor told me I may have cancer. Turns out he’s a huge alarmist, and after seeing someone else and multiple tests, I was diagnosed with mono. The doctor explained you can have viruses in organs that can make things whacky but they resolve on their own. That’s what happened to me, all my levels went back to normal with no intervention. Hope whatever you’re going through is similar!

pink I cannot believe how close you are to your due date!! Do you have your hospital bag packed yet? What about her first outfit? Did you have the follow up 3d scan yet?

shezza I am not sure if you went on your trip yet but prayers and positive thought for you and your family. I know how you feel about the hubby, mine reluctantly “lets” me go places long term without him but secretly fears for me, like I’ll get in a car crash or robbed or something. I understand his concern; I get irrationally fearful for him when he commutes to work.

afm just been busy with life. Nothing special to report.


----------



## shaescott

Just popping in to say I would like to fight the wedding industry. I saw that the pretty wood Chiavari chairs were $8 to rent and I was like “okay that’s not bad” and then I realized 100 chairs was EIGHT HUNDRED DOLLARS. Next step down is the wood garden chairs which aren’t nearly as pretty but are way better than folding chairs, but those are still $500 for 100 chairs. A folding chair is like $220 for 100 people but they’re not pretty and I want everything to be pretty :brat::sad2:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - Sounds like you had a really nice time. Glad that you and OA could talk things through and he listened to everything you had to say.

Winter - Yay for having an IVF plan and for insurance covering the meds. Any sign of AF yet?

shae - Wow, that sucks about the cost. Can you dress up the wood garden chairs a bit? Like, with ribbons or fabric of something?

Gigs - No, nothing's packed yet. I'm hoping to do another home birth, but I'll still need a bag ready to go, just in case. I've done a small load of baby stuff, but I'm waiting til after my Sprinkle to do bigger load with all the clothes she'll be into right away. By first outfit, do you mean coming home outfit? Either way, no, nothing picked out yet. Probably gonna do all that on Sunday and/or Monday cuz I asked for the 25th off to nest and chill out. Joke's on me though since I now have a dentist and MW appt on that day. C'est la vie. We did have the follow up 4D scan, but she wasn't in the best position again. Still got several more pics though.

In other news, as of Saturday, she is head down, thank God! FX she stays that way. Feeling lots of movements and just trying to soak it all in. Usually by the end of the work day, my lower back and right heel are hurting (from plantar fasciitis), but not much longer to go now.
So, we got the new table all set up and it's definitely a lot bigger than our old one, but it fits. Once SO mounts the TV in living room, we can move the toy and small book shelf from the dining room to the living room and free up some space. And once we get the kitchen reno'd, including getting rid of our borderline useless peninsula, we'll have that much more space to move around.
And Happy belated Easter, everyone! :)

Baby girl, with a bit of a smile and her hand on her face.
New table. We already owned those chair covers.
The boys and their Easter haul, including the table and chairs.
And me at 35w5d.


----------



## WinterBub

Well, giggle, after the past two dramatic awful years we've all been through... Having no dramas going on, and just living life sounds great! ❤️ Hope you're doing well. 

Booo on the cost of a wedding, Shae! What I'd do is write out a list of everything you need to get/pay for. Then you can look into realistic price ranges, and maybe prioritize what you want to maybe spend more/less on. Ie. Maybe in the grand scheme of your budget, the $8 chairs would actually be ok. And if it ends up that you would need to cut down on other things in order to get the nicer chairs, you might be fine with going for the cheapest option. Just my two cents. I love a good project/list/spreadsheet ;) 

Sounds like everything is going great, pretty! You look great :) and I'm glad that she is head down for you. Your boys are so cute (Matthew always looks so giggly and happy!). And love their Bluey toys, too! Enjoy your sprinkle and share some pics of the clothes you get- love tiny baby clothes ❤️

Hope you're well Flueky! I see you liking stuff ;)

AFM- no sign of my cycle. So WTF. It's now 5 weeks :-( that isnt totally out of character for me, but I have no signs of anything going on. I had that weird spotting about 3 weeks ago, so now have no clue as to where I am and what's going on. I hope the isonitol stuff didn't screw me up. Tomorrow is the last day it can start and we can go ahead this month. I'm a bit torn as to what I'd prefer- obviously would be exciting to get going now, but august is a bit more time to wrap my head around it, lose weight, enjoy summer etc. Same complaint as usual: just want to be normal!


----------



## josephine3

Hi ladies I can't believe this thread is still going I don't think there's many of the original ladies I know still left but it's great to see it's still going!!
Does anyone know how Ashley is? Her name used to be AC something??


----------



## shaescott

Pretty ahhhh baby girl pic! So cute! I’m so so happy for you finally getting your girl, I know I’ve said this but agh I’m just so happy for you!

Re: the chairs, I don’t mind the garden chairs’ appearance, it’s the white folding chairs I can’t stand, I wish the garden chairs were cheaper but I *really* can’t afford the chiavari chairs. 
Pics for reference:

these are the Chiavari chairs I would really love to have but can’t justify spending $800 for 100 chairs.


these are the sad white folding chairs that I really really don’t want to have to get, they’re $220 for 100 chairs. 


these are the garden chairs that in the natural wood tone I don’t mind, most companies only have white which doesn’t look as nice but I found one that does the wood and I think it’s a good intermediate choice. Still hard to justify $500 on 100 chairs, but better than $800. 

I started looking at plates and stuff because I really don’t want to deal with renting chinaware, if it breaks I have to pay for it and you have to return it clean and everything. So I found plastic imitation chinaware on Amazon that I think is a good alternative, sturdier than paper plates and prettier too:

and you can get matching disposable napkins:

I also figure I’ll get silver disposable utensils. If I can’t afford the real stuff, I can at least make it look like the real stuff.


----------



## WinterBub

Oooooo- I like the natural garden chairs! Honestly, I think they hit the same overall tone as your #1 preference. So, I'd definitely go for them and pocket the difference :) 

Your plate and cutlery sound awesome for a BBQ. I went to a wedding that had personalized napkins. Those were a nice little touch, and I think they were just off Etsy(?). I've also been to a bbq with sectioned/divided paper plates that was really useful- you could separate potato salad etc. Just throwing ideas out there! I need an event to organize and get all into :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

So this evening SO gets home and drops on me that he’s not so sure about the wedding date I had picked because he’s concerned about my car giving out in the next year. I have a Subaru with a very small head gasket leak, and he’s worried it’ll blow and I’ll be left with no car and we’ll have already spent a bunch on deposits and not have enough for a down payment on another car. But I just put in a remote start system a few months ago, in December the Subaru dealership said the leak was still tiny just like it was around a year ago, it’s only got 85,000 miles on it, it’s the only car I’ve ever owned, and it was my grandmother’s, so I’m very attached to it. He thinks I should sell it now while it’s still working and get a used car with <100k miles that’s not a Subaru, something like a Honda so it’ll be reliable. But I’m over here thinking that if we do that, we risk getting a car with a shorter lifespan than the one I have now, it’s hard to predict that. He said that doesn’t mean the date I picked is a no, it just means he doesn’t want me committing to anything yet. Whereas of course I just heard back from that pastor, so I’m all ready to go and move forward. He was all mad that I wasn’t listening and I was like “I’m processing, you just dropped a huge curveball on me out of nowhere”. He’s complaining that I’m hyper fixated on the wedding, and like, yes, I am, I’ve been waiting my ENTIRE LIFE to plan my wedding, excuse me for being super focused on it!

Anyway, we both calmed down and he went to bed because he was tired and sore from work, I knew I wouldn’t sleep through the night if I went to bed that early so I’ve been sitting in the bathroom looking at used cars online. Then I remembered that I just had the remote start put in and got all upset again, so now I’m sitting in the tub trying to relax a bit. I don’t see why we can’t book the ceremony and photographer now and if we realize in a few months that we have to cut down the guest list to save money, we can do that prior to sending out save the dates in December. If we realize that we really do need to have me wear the $100 dress I got off Amazon, I’ll just have the beading gap fixed up (I kept the beads) and maybe have off shoulder straps put on. If we can’t have any decorations, so be it. If we have to get the folding chairs, we’ll do that. If we have to get paper plates and white plastic utensils, fine. I’d rather have to make all those compromises than push the wedding back, it already drives me nuts that I have to wait over a year. My mom was saying yesterday that she wasn’t going to contribute but that was through my sister so the message may have been misconstrued, as today she said she would contribute modestly and see how much she can afford to contribute.

I do need to start living like I’m poor though, because I’ve been going to the local health cafe 4 times a week, and I can’t keep doing that if I want to save up more efficiently. I have the stuff to make coffee at home, I just haven’t been doing it, so I really should start. I think I’ll stick to buying lunch at work just because it’s only $7 for a full lunch with all the sides and stuff, and I always manage to forget my lunchbox at work. But on my off days I need to start making my own lunch from food we have at home.

I should also look into more ways to save on the wedding. $100 here and there makes a world of difference. Right now it’s looking like it’ll be $12k.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, Shae :hugs:That whole conversation did not sound fun. :( From afar: is it all maybe a bit too much for him? 100 people is a decent sized wedding, and I would be a bit nervous about speaking in front of a big crowd etc. Would you consider eloping? As in- do your vows just you guys and immediate family? Then have the big party/celebration for 100? Thinking if he is worried, that might take the edge off- and would likely cut down on some of the costs of seating and things too? Just an idea!


----------



## shaescott

Winter he was the one who insisted on inviting his entire extended family, so I don’t think it’s that. He’s just always stressed about money because he grew up kind of poor, and I grew up upper middle class so I didn’t worry about money much. I told him we’d talk more about it the next day (aka today), when I’ve had some time to process that curveball.


----------



## DobbyForever

On a time crunch but

pretty that’s so crazy how much she looks like her brothers! I love it. Glad she’s head down

winter sorry about the hide and seek af is playing :(

Gigs glad things are good

Fluek I see you lurking so hope all is well there

Shae I got nothing on the chairs that’s crazy. I like silver plasticware. I think the garden chairs is a good compromise. Yes $500 is a lot but it’s one day and like you said you go out for coffee several times a week. Like I drop $10 at Starbucks. So that’s 50 trips to Starbucks that is be happy to skip to have pretty chairs. Maybe open a wedding checking account. And every time you skip something (buying lunch vs packing it, skip that cafe run) you move that money to that account?

re the car, I’m gonna level with you aka him. That’s adulting. Some unforeseen bulls* is always going to come up. You can’t be afraid to live your life on your terms. I do think there is something to trading in your car to cover the down payment and then you can take a loan. I know what it’s like to have a car that’s family. My mom bought a used Lexus after my dad died, and we had it in the fam for like 15 years. She donated it to the high school auto club. I used my money from my dad’s life insurance to buy my Prius, had it my first month of college until I was like 7 months pregnant with A. As much crap as my ex said, he made a great point. Because I traded my car in to help but my new one, it was like a part of my dad went into this new car. So he was still there taking care of me just in a new car.

Idk anything about cars but my Ford was brand new (no frills just standard) and I bought it for like 23k, no money down just traded in my car (valued 3kish by kbb) and my monthly was like $315. I just paid it off a year early yesterday.

afm OA continues to spoil me emotionally this week and I paid off my car and yeah. I don’t want to go back to work lol. A keeps pushing at school


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright here's my (same old) adulting dilemma. After much deliberation, A needs to go to the school by my mom's. It's just a better fit overall, and he'll get a better education and services. So we're moving over the summer, one way or another. I have three options:
1. Live with my mom in her 2 bed/2 bath house that is like half the square feet of my condo.
2. Rent one of the duplex units in the neighboring town.
3. Commute (if I get the job near the school district)

Living with mom
Pros:
- Live in babysitting. She's taking a leave of absence. I'd still pay for AM/PM care so she has freedom, but ultimately I could get back into krav or have more freedom to go out at night once he's in bed.
- Maintain ownership of my condo. My brother would go live in my condo and manage it for me. I wouldn't make any money, but I'd be able to keep accessing my mortgage credit and keep gaining equity. I also know my parents are huge on never selling once you buy. The big thing is the potential for rental income down the line and an asset to leave A.
Cons:
- Loss of independence. My mom is ALWAYS home. I know OA has his own place, but I know firsthand how much it sucks to only have the one option to get together.
- Lack of space. The lot is huge, so the dogs and A would be happy. But the living space means either I need to share a room with A or sleep on a pullout in the living room. Like she complains right now that she doesn't have enough space and it's just her and my brother, and my brother never comes out of his room.

Rent the Duplex
Pros:
- 2 bed, 1 bath. Big backyard. Perfect amount of space for A, me, and the dogs. But also so much less to clean LOL.
- Close to the school/my parents. The commute is easy, no freeways and never any traffic on the expressway.
- Maintain my adult freedom to have company over as I please.
Cons:
- Expensive. It's $2500/month. I'm sure my mom would negotiate on the price, but ultimately with this divorce she needs all the income she can get. Crunching the numbers, I can only pay her like $1k-1.5 if I hang on to my condo.
- Likely have to sell my condo. I can only rent to people I trust to have access to my tax paperwork: brother and best friend. I floated the idea to my bestie, but she's sleeping. Her place is slowly becoming a nightmare, so she might go for it. Downside, never a good idea to rent to friends and one day I am going to sell it to buy something else and she's up shit creek. My brother won't be able to pay rent. I don't know if selling is the worst thing in the world. Sure, it's rental potential. But my payment is $3200/month. Rent for a similar unit in my complex is $2800/month. I know it's an asset to leave A. But I have a substantial term life insurance policy if I pass before he finishes grad school. Plus, my mom is leaving me assets that I would, in turn, leave to him. I wouldn't have to touch the profits from selling because so many of my big bills will be gone in the fall. I just paid off my car. My health insurance will be cut by over half. I won't be paying 2k in daycare every month. So I could just sit on that money and save it for a down payment down the line. My parents just don't like this because on my single income, I'll never be able to buy something on that side of the bay. Now if OA and I work out.... We still can't LOL.
- Even if I don't sell my condo, wtaf would I do with it because my mom won't want my brother to move out. She complains that she has no space to work, but she can't handle living alone.

Commute
Pros:
- No moving. End of day, I do really like my unit.
Cons:
- The commute is horrendous! I couldn't handle it even without a kid. I can't imagine putting A through that.
- Gas and using the express lane every day would suck so much.
- It just overall sounds like a stupid idea.

Like my heart wants to sell my place and rent the duplex. It does suck because it's like a huge step backwards. It also sucks because I know the chances of me ever buying something else once I sell is basically non existent unless I have a partner with substantial income and assets. My brain says the prudent thing is to just suck it the f* up and live with my mom.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I would go for option B, renting a duplex and most likely selling the condo. Option A could be a potential if it's short term, ya know. I don't like living under anyone's rules so option A would need to be really short term for me. Although....maybe you could do option A temporarily, once you've lost some debts such as paying for childcare, etc. you could rent the duplex and keep your condo?

I hope OA continues to spoil you and way to go on paying your vehicle off early!

Winter I'm sorry your body isn't cooperating. Did you end up ovulating? I'm really glad that you guys took the plunge and put a deposit down. I'm sure it makes it all the more real.

Shae, I really like Dobby's checking/savings account idea for your wedding expenses.

As for the vehicle concerns. I think Dobby put things well. Also, just saying who says you need to buy user when you do trade in? I like buying new for the peace of mind (not buying a problem vehicle, have warranty in case it's a "fluke"), also interest rates tend to be cheaper for new vs old. I had to trade in my Rav4 in 2020 so I could get avehicle to fit 3 car seats. It wasn't idea since I only had my Rav4 for 3 years but had to do what needed to be done. 

Pretty lovely ultrasound pic of baby girl. I also am loving those chairs! I really need to buy a bigger table in a few years. 

I'm so grateful that baby is head down :)

Gigs thank you, she did mention in her portal response it could be potentially from a virus so here's hoping it's nothing alarming. 

Glad to hear from you. I hope that you continue to be well.

AFM nothing really special to report. Girls enjoyed Easter last weekend. Work is busy. I didn't lose or gain any weight when I weighed in on Wednesday but hey we had Easter and my birthday (chocolate chip cookie cheesecake). So I was proud to maintain. I've been doing muscle burns fat on Beachbody on demand. Definitely my favorite program so far, I have 3 more days and will probably restart it before trying muscle burns fat advanced.


----------



## WinterBub

Have you had any follow up discussion, Shae? Maybe it is just the reality of paying for a wedding, then. Good luck finding a path forward that works for both of you. :hugs:if money is the stressor: then I'd totally again float the elopement/small wedding idea. Spend less money, and make it all about your very nearest and dearest. 

Hmmm, Dobby... Is there a middle ground option? I'd try to hang onto the condo if at all possible. You'll lose quite a bit in closing costs, and the housing market seems kind of volatile. 50% chance we get a recession and house prices fall (so you'd end up a winner, although interest rates will likely go up too) 50% chance it goes higher and it's really hard to get back on the housing ladder. :shrug: what if you lived with your mom for one year, and saved up really diligently during that time? You could rent the condo out, and then you'd have a year to see whether you could/should rent or buy. 

Good job maintaining, flueky! \\:D/ And happy belated birthday!! ive not lost anything the last two weeks, but we had guests and ate out a lot over Easter. So, im ok with maintaining. How does Beach Body work? What do you watch it on? Sounds interesting, and like it has really worked for you! 

AFM- still no AF. Approaching 6 weeks at this point. Sigh. I am considering asking my OB for provera to get things going. Also considering going into the mini pill between now and August. The RE wasn't keen on it, as it may reduce the total number of eggs collected... Buts pros are: added layer of birth control, help to even out hormones/cycle, and knowing/controlling when my cycle comes on. That would also be helpful in working out when to start things when we do do the egg retrieval. It also seems like part of why women with PCOS are high risk for ovarian hyperstimilation after IVF is because we end up releasing so many eggs. So, I see the logic in wanting as many as possible, but I'm also more into quality than quantity... We've said we'll only do one egg retrieval and would also not try endless transfers if it didn't happen after say 3 tries. So :shrug:

Have any of you been on provera? If so, what was it like?


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, I downloaded the app on my firestick but I think they have an app for many platforms. I just diced in and paid for a year's subscription hoping I would enjoy at least something on it. There are many different programs on there so many options to find what you like. I don't follow any nutrition plans, just use myfitnesspal to track, nor do I buy any shakes from them. I feel like $100/yr is way cheaper than a gym membership that more times than not excuses are made about not going (at least for me). 

I did take Provera once to induce bleeding and start a new cycle. I got to like CD 50 or so without ovulating and asked my gyn. It was pretty much symptom free. If I remember correctly you don't start bleeding u til 3 to 5 days after your last pill. I went back to normal cycles for me after that. I was under extreme stress which seems to have put off ovulation.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you! Yes, I don't know the cause :( could be stress, exercise, the inositol supplement, the thyroid meds... :shrug: good to hear that it was symptom free. I might call and ask tomorrow, then give it a few more days before actually taking it. It really bothers me being off, and also not knowing why :dohh:

That's great that you're making good use of your membership! $100 for a year is pretty decent, even if you only used it once a week. Anything more than that is excellent value for money :)


----------



## Flueky88

My cycle is a little off this month, but I was pretty ticked off at the start of last week. I think that probably had a lot to do with it.

Omg when I was in college I paid for a fancy gym membership but only went like 2 or 3x. I just didn't have time between working 24hr/week and nursing school. Such a waste of money. I usually work out using beachbody 5x week so definitely getting my $ worth. 

AFM this week is starting off much better, have some time off next week and looking forward to our 2nd vacation as a family of 5. We had a one night stay last year as our 1st vacation as a family of 5. Looking forward to some time away before the absolute chaos of the next few months arrive. 

It was a beautiful day and got the girls out to play after I finished with work. These are my crazy children

Had a non scale victory today. As I was in squatted position getting E into her car seat DH was noticing how much more toned the back of my thighs are. It was really nice to hear him notice my hardwork. He's always found me sexy, even when I was at 200lbs but I hated my body at that weight.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks I’m glad your hard work is paying off!

AFM SO has agreed to wedding planning because we can’t wait to book some stuff. We have a call with a photographer on Sunday. I’m in contact with the pastor of the church near his parents’ house, and I scheduled a dress shopping appointment as well for the end of next month! I also ordered some hair extension samples to see if this company I’m looking at has a match for me, I’m hoping to get extensions so I can do a half up hair style, I have very fine hair so it wouldn’t really work without extensions.


----------



## shaescott

Oh also, SO didn’t like the invitations I’d picked out, so we looked at different ones together and I like this one way better, I put gray over last names and locations:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae glad SO has come around and I like the new invitations. Hope it goes well with the photographer!


----------



## WinterBub

That's interesting if your mental state messed up your cycle, flueky. Mine finally started the day before I was going to start the provera. :) Either that was just pcos/off or I managed to delay it. I didn't want it to start until I had the ivf stuff all sorted, and wonder whether I sent out hormones that put it off. :shrug: 

Have an awesome time on your vacation, flueky! And I love the pic you shared ❤️ You have a beautiful family. That's so sweet that your OH noticed and commented on your success. He's a keeper :flower: And I continue to be really impressed with your progress. 

Glad that your OH is getting involved in the wedding planning, Shae! 

Nothing going on here. Formally put off ivf until aug/sep, but ordered all the medication, so seems like we're really going to go ahead. Looking forward to the summer as some time to relax before all that kicks off. Hoping to have lost another pound this week. Officially have 3-4 months to get to a decent spot before diving in to IVF and a potential pregnancy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter that’s awesome about ordering the meds

fluek awww love the comment from dh and the photo. You have a very sweet fam

Shae glad he’s getting into the planning and you’re getting stuff done. Hope things go well with photographer. Do they do videography as well? I’ve got to say, the videos I’ve seen on fb of people who hired videographers were so sweet and such nice memories. Very cute invites

sorry just read this page not feeling great. A brought a cold home. A girl in his class has covid though. His rapid test this morning was negative but waiting on our pcrs yesterday. But I think it’s safe to say this is a cold vs covid then it’s just FXed he doesn’t turn out to have it in a few days. I have end of year testin the next two weeks


----------



## Shezza84uk

Hi ladies, 

I hope you all had a great Easter, I survived 5 children on an 9hr flight. I returned yesterday after spending 7 hours waiting in the airport due to our flight being delayed for 4 hours, the kids did so well and all went as well as can be expected for a funeral. 

I hope all is going well, I haven’t yet gone back to read the thread jet lag is fully giving me a beat down. Pregnancy is also going well so far, I had a scan before I left and one yesterday evening after getting back. I’m now 9 weeks and doing well, I hope your IVF journey is going to plan @WinterBub I will be back to catch up soon.


----------



## shaescott

Winter that’s nice that you have the summer to relax before IVF!

Dobs yikes I hope A doesn’t get COVID. It’s been going around again, but not nearly as bad. We aren’t going for a videographer because money lol, just photography. The videos are super cute but I just can’t justify the price. 

Shezza glad to hear you survived the trip, and that your little bean is doing well in there!

AFM not much going on, SO’s mom wants to sit down and discuss the use of their yard for the wedding so hopefully that goes okay. Turns out she thought we were joking. Oops. Pretty sure I ovulated HARD this cycle because yesterday was O day and I was a waterfall of EWCM. Just waiting for 24 hours so we can BD again.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hey ladies. I fell off the face of the Earth again. Sorry. So tired and so much to do, but I'll get to that later.

Flueky - Glad to hear you work out routine is working. Always nice to get compliments on your physique and good to know your DH loves you regardless.
What are you going for your vacay?

shae - Hope the talk with your future MIL goes well. Those plates and napkins look really nice and price seems pretty good too.
Have you put anymore thought into getting a new car?
And would it help you to sit down and make a physical budget of what you're spending now as well as seeing how much you'll save when you cut back?

Dobby - Of those options, B sounds like it would the least objectionable. How long do you have to finalize a decision on your living situation?
Are things still going well with OA? Had any more dates?

Winter - I hope you have a great summer before you start IVF. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. Were you told you should lose some weight before you start the procedure, or are you just looking to drop a little weight while you can?

Shezza - Glad to hear your trip went well, all things considered. And that your pregnancy is going well too.

AFM, our Sprinkle went well. Got a bunch of cute clothing and had a decent turn out. Moved Matthew's crib into our room and set up his new twin bed. NB and 0-3m clothing is all washed. Swing, bassinet, bouncy seat, and car seat are ready to go. Hospital bag for Baby Girl is packed. Got all our home birth supplies from the MW, including antibiotics cuz I'm GBS positive AGAIN. *rolls eyes* I've started sleeping on a reusable pee pad in case my water breaks in bed. I think the only things really left to do are sterilize some soothers and my pumping equipment, and pack my hospital bag. 5 more business days to go and about 10 actual days, according to my ticker. Oh. Ma. God!


----------



## Flueky88

Winter great news on having a timefrane set and meds ordered. I'm glad AF finally showed up too. 

Dobby so sorry A is sick. Hope it was just a cold. They suck but could be worse for sure. I hope he's feeling better and you managed not to catch it.

Shezza glad to hear you all survived the trip. I can only imagine how exhausting it must be with flying with young kids qnd that 1st tri exhaustion. 

Pretty lovely bump pic and nice haul from the sprinkle :)

Awww it's exciting when they get moved out of their crib. It also makes me a little sad. 

Glad everything is pretty much ready. Sorry to hear about GBS +, I know it's not the worst but still stinks. I didn't get tested with V, I was negative with S, and positive with E. I unfortunately didn't get both doses before delivery but all was well. It is so hard to believe you a week or two you will be cuddling your newborn baby girl

We went to Pigeon Forge area. It's a real tourist trap but there are a lot of fun things to do. It's not too far for us either. 


AFM I had my follow up last week. Many labs ordered and an ultrasound of liver. I got a call from the nurse Monday saying my liver was inflamed and I had sludge too. She mentioned possible choleycystitis but I'd have to schedule an appt with Dr to discuss all results and the front desk would call to schedule. The earliest they had was June 1st or 2nd. My Dr was out last week but they told me I could message her and ask if she could squeeze me in sooner. Some of the labs were sent to the hospital which I have a mychart account so I've been able to review anyways. They've been normal thankfully.

We had a good vacation. DH was more frustrated with things than me. E got car sick on the way to the hotel so that wasn't fun. She also kept wanting to open the mini-fridge and take things out, which is what drove DH crazy. I don't find it as stress inducing :shrug: the weather was nice our entire stay. The kids had a lot of fun as well.

I got an email Thursday thatV was eligible for the Kinderboost program so we registered her. I'm hoping to attend the parts where parents are allowed but I'm not sure as I have some mandatory trainings for work next month. I think I'll at least get to attend her graduation ceremony.

Anyways, I hope you all are well and have a happy Mother's Day tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shezza so glad that the trip went well and you made it back safely. Sorry about the flight delay on the way back and, of course, the circumstances of the trip. Hopefully you can get some rest. Really happy to hear that you had another scan and everything is going well! Yay!

Shae yeah it’s definitely expensive. But it’s also a once in a lifetime event. Obviously, it’s not the end of the world to skip it but I’m a sentimental fool so I’d say don’t skip it over cost. Easier said than done though. I hate when my parents say things like it’d be so cheap or just do it like some of us be broke lol. We can’t just do it. This isn’t a Nike commercial. They don’t sponsor me :rofl: How did the backyard talk go?

Pretty you are growing a tiny human while raising tiny humans. Take all the time you need to check in. Always love it when you do though <3 So sorry you are GBS pos again. But yay for a fun sprinkle and swag! And sounds like you’re really starting to nest and get stuff prepped! I cannot believe you’re just 10 days out from your due date!!! You look amazing!

Lots of venting lol. Sorry.

Re living situation. It’s decided I’ll be moving back into my old unit in the duplex. We just cannot live with my mom, it won’t work logistically or emotionally. I’ll have to rent my place, which makes me nervous as there’s a lot wrong with it and my new neighbor is annoying. I just got news yesterday that the district I was hoping to work for passed on me. First real rejection in my life. It was really rude, too. Just a two sentence email that said we’re not hiring you good luck on your job search. I emailed back for feedback, but I imagine I’m just blacklisted from ten years ago. There’s a couple of other districts that were interesting, but they haven’t posted for external applicants. I emailed one, and they emailed back saying they’re not there yet but will be. But it’s like I only have until 6/30 to back out of my current contract. I was thinking about how it will suck to be back on probation or even a temp contract, especially with only a few more ideal child bearing years. So maybe this is God trying to tell me I’m going to get a second child in the next few yeas. But it sucks because I really could have used the salary bump and benefits to free up money for rent.
_*TLDR: Moving but not living with my mom, gonna be broke af, got rejected from the job I applied to*_

Re OA things are not great. He’s overwhelmed. His baby momma’s father is really sick and potentially dying soon. His daughter is hitting kids at school and acting out, they think because he’s traveling so much. We were supposed to see each other Mother’s Day evening as he’ll be gone until the 21st, but he texted Thursday that something came up with work and he has to fly out early. But we haven’t been able to talk about it, which is the part that makes me angry. I don’t care that he cancelled. I care that he hasn’t called me to talk about it. I get that flew in first thing Friday morning then picked his daughter up immediately (like drove straight to her from the airport) and she doesn’t nap/she cosleeps and won’t let him leave the bed/he doesn’t like to be on his phone ignoring her but still. Could have called me while you were driving from SFO, it’s an hour drive. You’ve done it before. Anyway. I just don’t know because I don’t get a*hole vibes but I do infer from how he treats me/the stories he says that he’s not the type to immediately be considerate of other people. Like people have to constantly tell him what to do. And I’m not dating just to be married or have a baby or have a second income. I want a partner who supports me. Like work sucks right now with SBAC prep, I just got that job rejection, it’s my dad’s birthday today, A is on the verge of getting kicked out of school, it’s Mother’s Day and nobody ever gives a s* that I’m a mom on Mother’s Day. Like I don’t need you to solve my problems, but some support would be cool. And all my friends are like oh don’t text him, ignore him. Or oh stop caring so much. Like I don’t play games and I feel like if I need to change my behavior to manipulate his then what I really need to change is my relationship status. I have a hard deadline of my birthday to make up my mind about it though.
*TLDR: Things ain’t good LOL, probably going to dump today if his a** doesn't do some explaining/ even if he does and I don't like his explanation*

Re covid. I’m thinking maybe A still has a naturally immunity. The PCR and rapid home tests came back negative. He’s feeling a lot better but still got the nastiest runny nose. I’ve reached my emotional breaking point, so he’s back in his own bed. I was worried maybe I was feeding his insecurity by validating him and letting him sleep with me. So I was gentle but firm and we’re back into usual bedtime routines. The first day at school he didn’t push at all. But the second, he pushed 11 times and one kid got hurt.


----------



## DobbyForever

Morning Flueky! Sorry about the inflammation and sludge. Are those easy fixes or you have to wait to talk to the doc? That’s frustrating that they don’t have openings for a few weeks. Hopefully something opens up sooner. I’m glad your vacation was fun! The mini fridge thing is hard since some hotels charge you for even just moving the items, so hopefully that wasn’t the case. Ooo what’s Kinderboost? Sorry if you’ve said it before.

Ditto! Happy Mother’s Day in case I don’t pop in tomorrow. Hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I suppose I'll find out more at my appt. I don't really know everything as the nurse just mentioned a few things. I'm thinking I'll most likely have to have my gallbladder removed at some point in time though. If it's causing injury to my liver, I would think sooner rather than later would be preferable but I don't know all the facts. Avoiding greasy and spicy foods as well as a low fat diet would probably be a good start. I like spicy foods, not super hot, so that'll be tough. I also am a bigger sucker for fats than carbs but I feel overall my nutrition is usually good. 

Thankfully, no charges as there was nothing stocked in the fridge. We just put sippy cups, milk, and water bottles in there. 

Kinderboost is a prep for kids that need a little "boost" before starting kindergarten. It's a two week event. They only select 20 kids per school and is based off their kindergarten screening results and not income based. I think it would help V a lot since she hasn't been in a structured daycare or preschool. I'm thinking of having S registered for preschool next year so she might be more ready for Kindergarten in 2 years time. We may not qualify based on income but no harm in trying though 

I'm sorry that things are crappy right now between job, living, and OA situation. I hope that you hear back soon from one of the other places you applied to. Also, as far as renting your place, I do hope that you find a good tenant. Also, boo for no one honoring you on Mother's Day. I hope that you get something special.


----------



## WinterBub

Happy belated Mother's Day! :flower:

Love all of your pictures, Pretty! And that dress is gorgeous. You look great- enjoy this last exciting part before you meet your girl. ❤️ You know that we will be here waiting to hear how everything goes!!!

Sorry that you didn't get clearly fantastic news from the Dr, flueky. So what is the next step? Just wait to see the Dr and see what they say then? Glad you had a little trip away! ...And my OH can be weird about things like the mini bar thing too :shrug: I guess we all have different tolerance levels for things. I get wound up about illnesses/germs etc while OH never does.

How did the backyard conversation go, Shae? I wonder why they didn't get that you guys were for real?!

Hi shezza! Glad that your trip went well, and baby looks great so far. :cloud9: Do you have an inkling on boy or girl?

Sorry about the job rejection, Dobby. And the one line response in particular sucks. I'm sure it's a whole ordeal to put together the application they want, and then they can't be bothered to even offer feedback ](*,) I hope that you're feeling better about the OA situation, whatever has gone on between now and your last post :hugs:im glad you'll keep the condo!

Afm- no news. We're just chugging along. I've been trying to stay off the internet. The past year has been a lot, and I need to stop obsessing over everything! Plus politics just makes me angry and I tend to gravitate to all of that stuff :rofl:But now I feel like I ended up missing out in catching up with all of you ;) and I've so valued all of you through all this drama. I don't have any IRL friends to discuss all of this with- so thank you for being kind and supportive and listening to me obsess and vent ❤️


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry to hear about the job rejection. As a new grad I got a few rejections and my mom was like “huh, I’ve never not gotten the job I applied for” and I was like “GOOD FOR YOU MOM” :rofl: 
Honestly I’m team dump OA. Even if he has good intentions, his schedule is not conducive to a healthy relationship. He needs to focus on his kid when he’s home, and it just doesn’t leave enough time for you. It’s okay to dump him if he’s a good guy but it’s just not going to work out because he can’t meet your basic needs. Sometimes two good people who get along well can’t be together because of stuff like that, and it sucks, but it’s reality. 

Flueks I’d be so sad to give up spicy food, I feel for you. Praying for your health and that this issue can be resolved quickly and completely. Is your local preschool only for kids in a certain income bracket? That seems very odd. I went to morning preschool probably 2-3 days a week the year before kindergarten. My dad would pick me up after and bring me on a daddy daughter date at Wendy’s :haha: we wouldn’t have qualified for any low income programs so I know my preschool wasn’t based on that. 

I want to homeschool my kids but my god I hated some school subjects, I didn’t want to be a teacher so I wouldn’t have to be at school any longer than necessary. I just don’t want my kids exposed to a lot of the stuff going on at public schools these days. Not necessarily things being officially taught, more stuff kids teach each other that are really awful or not age appropriate when kids are too young to be discerning about that stuff. There’s also just a lot of widely accepted values that we disagree with and don’t want our kids being taught at a young age. If we can find an affordable Christian private school we might do that. High school age we might put them in public school since they’ll be older and smarter, but depends on the individual kid. I definitely don’t plan to teach high school level subjects to my kids, they can do either online Christian schooling or in person school.
*TLDR: might homeschool future kids to protect them from exposure to bad stuff when they’re too young to protect themselves.*

Winter I get worked up over politics too, I get it. I’ve been avoiding speaking my mind of politics publicly for a while, but the recent stuff made me feel the need to speak out, especially when my opinion was contrary to literally every person I was following who posted stories about it (coworkers, cousins, past high school and college peers). Hard to go against the popular opinion, but sometimes it’s necessary. 

As for the backyard discussion, it didn’t really properly happen because we were at SO’s grandmother’s house to celebrate Mother’s Day. We only got as far as “if you decide you want to do it in our yard we need to work on smoothing the land out this year, there’s some holes that need to be filled to prevent tripping”. She suggested some local cheap function halls that already have tables and chairs but I really want the reception to be outside, I much prefer that vibe. I am still scheduled to go wedding dress shopping on the 22nd, so that’s super exciting! SO’s mom also said she has a close friend who’s a photographer, so we may very well see if we can hire her to save money.


----------



## DobbyForever

Quick response LOL I’m so tired

Flueky the kinder boost sounds great. Hopefully it’s a smooth adjustment. I only taught kindergarten once, and most kids went to preschool. By the end of the first year, you couldn’t tell them apart from those that didn’t. Hopefully easy transition for her. Sorry about the lack of answers and solutions just yet. I guess flip side any urgency in getting back to you would mean severe issues so hopefully benign easy to fix situation

winter we love you! And I feel you re politics. Outside if my cnn 10 with my students I just can’t stomach the news

Shae I could see you rocking homeschool. I feel like it involves a lot of planning and energy and care. Obviously I think public schools can be fine and there’s value in those hard moments that come from exposure. But I also just had kids in at recess writing apology notes for writing “happy birthday from deez nuts”, “”happy birthday your mom is dead! Psych!” And “happy birthday ur trash” so sometimes it definitely isn’t puppies and unicorns :rofl: and I still want to know who thought I should be in charge of puberty education for girls

oh ok that’s good! Sounds like she just wanted to talk logistics versus taking it off the table. I was going to say do you have any connections in the business if maybe someone newer. The photographer I wanted for my engagement shoot was busy and she recommended a friend of hers that was newer so more availability at a fraction of her price. I was really pleased. My ex used to do freelance photography as well. I kept telling him to go into weddings. FXed the connect comes through.

re me nm. Same old same old. Saw Dr. Strange (only had to break down crying at my stepdad’s that nobody cares it’s my Mother’s Day too :rofl: I have no shame). I was like cooking for A and he said he’d watch him and I booked my ticket so fast and bolted out the door. Literally texted him from the car, “The stove is on! Pasta will be done soon!” He was right there on the bike LOL not like in another room.

re OA he called me Sat when his daughter fell asleep in the car back from SF and we had a good talk, then I talked to my stepdad. I still don’t know if I have it in me to be his partner with his schedule, but for now I’m still willing to work at it. We both shared our frustrations and needs in a calm and healthy way. Then I talked to my stepdad a bit and realized it’s either ESH or leaning towards YTA on my end LOL.


----------



## WinterBub

I didn't comment on the Kinder boost thing last time. That sounds really great! Might make the whole transition easier for her :) I'm excited for LO to start preschool. He's clearly ready for more. I feel like I'm going to cry dropping him off, and he's going to charge off :rofl: I joke- I'd be mildly hurt if he does that, but would for sure prefer that to him crying at drop off etc, so [-o&lt;

You've got plenty of time to think about schooling, Shae. :) Good if you're on the same page, though! I've heard of Christian schools that do part time in school/part time at home with guidance on the curriculum sent home. Kind of an interesting model. Home schooling isn't for us- I wouldn't do well with it, but hats off to anyone who can make it work. We will have to work out what to do after this year/maybe Pre-K. 

The only thing I'd say about OA is to keep in mind that you really can't change people... he is who he is, and you either have to get on board with accepting any negatives (works both ways!) Or if the issues you see are deal breakers, then that's that. Hoping you're happy, no matter what happens ❤️ also- your tween stories always terrify me :shock: lol!


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL I do love them but yeah sometimes the things they do/say. My coworker (6th grade teacher) was asking a kid about an assignment that’s like a month overdue. Convo literally was:
Teacher: Do you know where it is or do you need me to make you a copy?
Student: I know where it is.
T: .... ok. Where is it?
S: At home.
T: .... ok. Are you planning on finishing it and turning it in?
S: *scoffs* I can’t predict the future.

I had that kid last year but I’m virtual learning so I didn’t get all these gem moments :rofl:

Re OA, my issue isn’t with him as a person or partner. I greatly admire him. It’s literally just his schedule is so tight then toss in that mine is as well. It might be better when I live ten minutes away and have my mom to help babysit on call basically. Just have to wait it out. Saw a interesting insta reel that said finding a healthy partner isn’t about finding a carefree relationship that doesn’t trigger your relationship issues but to find someone that you feel safe enough being triggered by who supports you as you do the hard work. And that’s exactly what he does. So I appreciate that aspect a lot. I’d rather have 100% of him 10% of the time than have anybody else 100% of the time. That could change. I could decide that I just can’t do the travel schedule long term, so for now just treading along and seeing where it goes. If it doesn’t go anywhere, that’s ok. I was fine (debatably LOL) before him.


----------



## WinterBub

So long as you're happy, dobby. That is the main thing! And i agree that it's important to be completely comfortable with a partner- my OH is the first boyfriend I had that I feel like I could be totally myself with. Travel for work sucks, but I guess you need to just go into everything assuming that that won't change. 

And came back to give an unsolicited product recommendation: I bought the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (it's like a whole little unit, not just the smiley face stick thing), and it is really awesome. It looks for both estrogen and your LH to surge, and can pinpoint O that way. It said my estrogen surged a few days ago, and I just got the LH surge this morning. Have other fertile signs, so it seems to be accurate. We're using it to help avoid, but is super useful either way. Just a tip I wanted to pass on!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah it’s just weird because I didn’t grow up with this. My mom was a SAHM when I was 8-23, and before that she ran her own business so she was always around. My dad worked but was always super involved once he left work for the day and wasn’t afraid to turn down work travel or modify it for us, but he also wasn’t a high level exec. My stepdad was already partner for decades so he was home for dinner and never worked weekends and had control over his schedule. I had friends growing up who had parents that were always working or gone but yeah. Wasn’t my life. And I’m happy but not happy. I miss him and I want more time with him. That will never change and I know if it did then I have to break up with him. Idk

in other news A has a pimple on his chin and a runny nose and it’s picture day. Always the way


----------



## gigglebox

Winter glad your body seems to be adjusting and you didn’t need the provera. I would advise against bcp only because I know it has the potential to screw cycles up and I’d hate for that to postpone your ivf. Just my two cents…sounds like you found a winner with the cb fertility monitor though! That’s great it’s so accurate. And it can do that just from urine samples? Do you just pee on a stick like the other tests?

fluek I hope your health issues are easily resolved and nothing major. How frustrating and scary to be dealing with it though. Ugh I hate when medical people just take guesses at what’s wrong. Like seriously let’s keep that to ourselves until we have more info!

pretty did the baby come yet? I am awaiting the photos! Love your clothes stash. There was one dusty pink onesie with some leaves on it that was particularly cute.

shae what about asking a local church if you can borrow chairs in exchange for a donation or something? Or a community center? Just trying to think who might have enough to lend out for a day. Sorry SO is complicating things. Does he have commitment issues? I just wonder if he’s a little freaked out about the permanent-ness of being married which is why he took so long to propose plus is trying to move the date back. Honestly it freaked me out when I was getting married! I love my husband and knew we would be fine but I was still nervous to make it official. It worked out though haha—actually today is our 11th wedding anniversary <3

Dobby I hope everything works out and that’s about all I can say. I feel like he screws up a lot and you give him a lot of grace. But I am not there so maybe he deserves it…? Hmm tough call on the living situation but duplex sounds best. Will you be paying full rent there? I’d be tempted to keep the condo in your shoes if at all possible, but I am also of the mindset I’d rather not sell. Anyway I hope you figure it out and are happy with whatever you decide!

afm…we just found out last week my MIL has breast cancer. The dr thinks they caught it early and I pray that’s true! I am hopeful all will be fine. I am not allowing myself to think negatively. If I do I will break down. I care a lot for her, she’s a second Mom but also a good friend of mine. I feel like I only just went through this with my Dad and I am not emotionally ready to deal with another loss like this (but who ever is???) so I am just hoping and praying this will just be a health scare and nothing more.

Maybe after she recovers from surgery her and I can get healthy together. I fell off the diet wagon hard, gained back a couple more pounds. I have since got things more under control with my diet and I think I’m going to find time to go HIIT running again which I used to enjoy but don’t find time for these days…

Ok going to sleep but HAPPY (belated) MOTHERS DAY YALL!!!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs good to hear from you. At first it caused me a little anxiety but as more results came back and was able to chill out and think logically, In fine and glad to know something. Seriously, I probably would have been worse not knowing. My liver enzymes came back normal from my lab draw 2 weeks ago. Honestly, thinking it has to do with losing weight. Rapid weight loss is a risk factor for choleycystitis and while I've been only seeing a 4 to 5lb loss on scales/month I've been gaining muscle so I know I've been losing more fat weight than the scales show. Will just wait and see what she says at my appt.

I'm sorry to hear about MIL diagnosis. Prayers it is early as they think and easily/swiftly treated. I know she's been a big support for you and seems like a wonderful, caring woman.

I'm glad you were able to get yourself back to eating healthy. It can be hard to get back. Hope you can find the time for what you enjoy :)

Also Happy anniversary!



Winter, just waiting my appt on June 2nd to discuss results. 

I agree am thankful for this community. I don't have many IRL friends. Nothing like I used to at least. It is hard with 3 kids, all kids pretty young, and not a lot of support from our parents. My mom helps out the most but she lives almost an hour away and works full time. 

Oh yeah I recall seeing those when I was ttc. I considered buying a CBFM but decided not to. I am glad it works well though and nice to use it to avoid conception instead of hormonal birth control or condoms all the time.



Shae, any of the preK's that are associated with the public schools are income based. There are a few that are private and you pay. With the continuing inflation, I am too scared to put us in a bind financially to pay for preK. I just hope this inflation stops soon.

I am always impressed when someone homeschools. DH thought about it but he also feels like it would be difficult to keep their attention. We are going public for now. 

Hope that works out with the potential photographer. It is crazy how expensive wedding photography is. I mean I know they put a lot of time and effort into the photos before releasing them to you but it sure can break the bank. I had a coworker do mine as she dabbled in photography and I really liked her work. It was much cheaper and still think we got great photos .

Dobby that is good to know that the non preK students were caught up by end of K. 

Glad you got to get some "me time" and catch a movie on Mother's Day. I really want to go see Dr Strange. Thinking maybe MIL can watch the girls one day after work in a few weeks and DH and I can catch a matinee maybe. 

What is ESH and YTA?

Murphys law about the pimple and picture day. Do the photo companies do any "fixes" so you can't tell he had a pimple?


Pretty thinking of you and baby girl! Can't wait for you to meet her :)

AFM all liver enzymes were normal from 2 weeks ago. Just thinking it's related to weight loss. All labs were normal except for my iron was low. When my Dr came back from vacation she messaged me that liver enzymes were normal and we'd discuss results when I had my appt. So really feel like if ot was more urgent she would have told me to call and get seen sooner. Not stressing about it anymore.

I haven't done a beachbody workout in almost 2 weeks. Between vacation and then just being tired I haven't had the energy to do them. I think I was just worn out from vacation and then I started my period Tuesday as well as getting up early for work the past 3 days. I still walked every night but no more energy after that. Hoping to get a workout done today. I weighed Friday morning and lost nearly a lb since Saturday. Will weigh after I get the girls up and going. I haven't logged my foods but I want to start doing that again.

We are all doing pretty good. I'm the admin on call next week so not looking forward to that. 

V's birthday is coming up and I'm excited for that. I need to figure out what we are eating/serving. Kind of hoping DH will offer to smoke burgers and hot dogs as her party is on memorial day. If not thinking of making some BBQ pulled pork, coleslaw, and baked beans. She chose a frozen theme so that is already figured out.

Not much going on other than work being busy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I’m glad your levels are back to normal! That’s awesome. Hopefully all good news on the 2nd and it was just from the weight loss. Your party food always makes me hungry haha. I love it all. FXed it’s a mellow admin week. And hopefully you can go see it soon! Not just because MCU is marvelous but also always nice to get a break.

ESH is everyone sucks here as in we both messed up LOL. YTA you’re the a**hole. So re Mother’s Day tiff, we both screwed up but I screwed up a bit more LOL

I know they do have a touch up feature. I usually don’t opt for it just because I don’t know how extensively they edit. I just think Instagram filter and immediately no LOL. The proofs are so cute but I can’t see if the pimple is visible.

Gigs, Happy Anniversary!!!! 11 years is major. Congratulations! Are you planning anything for the occasion?

I’m so sorry to hear about MIL. Early is really good. My auntie was diagnosed stage 4 and metastatic (?) like a decade ago. They said she had months to live but she’s still going strong. Some days better than others. Hopefully your MIL is feeling alright and you have much more time with her. Hugs

I’ll be moving into the duplex in July. My coworker’s daughter is chomping at the bit to rent my place since I’m renting it way less than I should to her in exchange for having a tenant I can trust. She has a 2 year old and is pregnant, so she’s been wanting to move back to the area to be closer to her mom (her hubby’s fam us east coast and they’re young so they were the first of her friends to get married have kids so not much support from friends). My mom said whatever I get from them can be my rent. Which is great. Just bummed I didn’t get the job with bennies as that’d free up nearly $600/month. Have to crunch numbers to see how tight it’ll be.

I definitely give him a lot of grace because when he’s able to, he dials in 100% and he gives me grace with my flaws as well. He reminds me a lot of myself. But part of the problem is I went out with my friend a couple of weeks ago, got a bit tipsy, and I told her I loved him. And there were a ton of guys there, cute, Stanford grad students, charming. I had zero interest in anything more than intellectual conversation. Didn’t want to dance with anybody. Just wished he was there. And it hit me that I just want him. I had agreed to exclusivity just because. But it hit me in that moment that I wanted to be exclusive with him. And now that my guard is down and I sit around thinking about how much I really appreciate him as a partner, dad, coparent, person... I keep dreaming about telling him I love him or fighting the urge to say it at the end of conversations. I feel like I can’t love him. I barely know him. Boots on the group getting statistical, we’ve spent less than 48 hours together (1 dinner date, 3 lunch dates, 1 overnight date). I’ve DTD with him less in two months than I did with unhinged tech guy in one week. Idk. I’m just pretty sure he’s not there so I’m just going to keep my cringe to myself. And part of me wonders if it’s not falling in love/catching feelings versus my attachment style playing mind games.

Wishing both of you more success on getting back on the diet and exercise train. I don’t even want to weigh myself, I can see I gained at least a few pounds this past month. But I give up until school is out.

AFM picture day proofs are adorable. I’m so scared because it’s expensive in general. But he’s got cap and gown and I want to get these cute all about the grad things. 16 more school days!!! Took A to do another pcr since a few more kids popped up positive in his class last weekend and his cough is getting worse not better.


----------



## WinterBub

There's no such thing as a perfect person or perfect relationship- so if you can deal with his work lifestyle, and you love him... I guess that is a pretty strong indicator that you're keen to keep it going. So, hope it all works out. Why the low level of BD action? Is it just about infrequently seeing each other in person? 

I'm sorry to hear about your MIL, Giggle :hugs:i hope that they've caught it early and she will recover without too much in the way of treatment/surgery etc. Thinking of you! ❤️ It is hard for you, and hard to be the partner of someone with a sick parent, too. Is there anything you could do to make her feel loved in this moment? Just wondering if she likes anything in particular, or would love special artwork from the kids or something? I've also plateaued on the weight loss. :nope: 

Glad that your liver numbers were much better, flueky. That would go a long way to making me feel a calmer about whatever is going on. Weight loss can trigger all kinds of things, so that theory sounds like a logical theory to me. I hope you get good info/feedback at your appt. :hugs:
The frozen bday party theme sounds lovely!! ❤️ And I agree- the inflation issue is getting totally out of control. Gas alone is :devil:

Afm- yep, the fertility monitor sets a test window for you and wants a test (pee on a stick) once a day from CD5 until ovulation. The unit and test sticks aren't cheap, but at the same time- peace of mind is valuable! Plus now I know when to expect AF etc too. The only other thing we have going on is that I met a Mom with a teen who babysits and I texted her to see if she is interested in doing some babysitting this summer. She hasn't answered in almost a whole day, and now I wonder whether she didn't get the text/I had the wrong number or I'm getting ghosted :rofl: this is like dating! :dohh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter yes the peace of mind is great. My only worry with it is I want to say you mentioned having pcos? I never used the full on fertility monitor because of its price, but I used the advanced sticks and sometimes I'd miss my estrogen surge or I'd get a false early surge. So for me personally, I don't know how much I trust it if my aim was to avoid vs try. But I'm glad it's accurate and working out for you! I do agree, much better choice to hormonal alternatives with the IVF coming up. And awww yeah that's definitely like dating. Maybe she's just trying to get her kid to sit and think about it. Hope it all works out! Be nice to get some hands in so you can rest or go out.

Yeah. I'm definitely open to keep trying and see where it goes. I'd let him meet my family at this point but not A. Long ways away from that. Esp with my one friend texting me all hours of the day that he just broke up with his gf of 2 years and his daughter is just as upset as he is about it.

The BD thing is because we don't see each other. He's really respectful. It's clear his drive and style in bed is a complete match to mine, but my consent is very important to him. I caved second date and we BDed. He was being so vulnerable and open with me, and that's such a turn on. My second love language is physical touch haha. Then obviously the romantic outting in SF we DTD that night and next morning. The first lunch date we did not BD, even though I actually tried. He said I had made a (technically joking) comment that I didn't want to do it on that date. So when I tried to initiate things, he told me I'm not a hook up and he wanted to just enjoy our time together and he didn't want me to be late getting A. And then I was like that's well and great but for lunch next time I want you. So that time we did it then sat around cuddling and talking until I had to get A.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm not relying exclusively on the monitor for that reason. :) Thank you for bringing it up, though! I'm in a crappy spot as I fall pregnant so easily, but now am really scared of it happening as it appears my odds of a bad outcome are high. Just useful for me to monitor, and should give me some indications about when my cycle will start over the summer, and especially when we get to ivf. Can't believe that August/September will be here so soon :shock:

That's good that you're in a place of just letting things unfold :) FX everything trends the right way! Not at all suggesting you rush to this point- but if y'all really stay together long term, the travel etc might not be as big of a deal in the end. If you live together, you'd see more of him (obviously) than you do now when you have to schedule it. And good on you for keeping A out of things until it's serious. I don't envy you being a parent dating :hugs:but sounds like you've got the right threshold for getting the kids emotionally involved etc. Good if you do connect on that intimate level. I was just wondering whether it was a logistics or connection issue ❤️ logistics you can deal with, not connecting is more of a red flag moment!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks y’all for the kind words about MIL. I appreciate them. 

As an aside it looks like I’m going to have to find a babysitter over here, too. With MIL soon to be out of commission, and my Mom hours away…and my SIL being weird and difficult*…hired help it will have to be if we have any hope of a date day more frequently than once every couple of months. 

*so my SIL got bent out of shape because I asked if MIL could take her kids to a low key indoor kids place in the city for ds2’s bday (it was during the week so SIL would be at work). She said she wasn’t comfortable with it, her kids aren’t old enough to go places without a parent, and, the kicker, she’s not even comfortable with them coming to my house without her…? I was so insulted by this! What she means by that is with my MIL being there also (MIL watches her kids during the week and sometimes she comes to my place so the cousins can play). Hubby was telling me not to take it personally but how could I not? And what’s more confusing is they had us watch their kids overnight before…??? So wtf?? I don’t think BIL cares really, as she mentioned the play dates were something she and BIL negotiated on. I don’t even know. That girl is wound tighter than a watch.

anyway.

Glad to hear things sound overall find Fluek! And yay for birthdays! Tbh I am burnt out on them. Maybe because ds1 and ds2’s are only a month apart. Also trying to plan something special for my mom’s 70th this year (suggestions welcome), and hubby’s will be here before ya know it. Anyway we’ve been so busy with family obligations— ds3 bday, a cousins bday, MIL & step FIL’s bdays, BIL’s and ds1’s bday then ds2’s…plus eastern is thrown in there and mother’s day and our anniversary…the first fee month of the year are chaos.

Wow I am totally making this all about me, sorry!!

anyway fluek glad you have a general theme and idea. Would you ever do one of those hire a princess things? Where you have someone in costume come to the party? They’re the perfect age for it!

wow winter, so much information from just a little pee! Very neat. Yes August and September will be here before you know it!! I’m excited to love vicariously through you.

Ok truth be told I am falling asleep. I will fry to write more later.


----------



## DobbyForever

For sure, lots of good info to have in your back pocket. And yes! Fall will be here soon! So exciting!

Gigs I’m sorry. I do hope that you can find a reliable babysitter. Any local colleges? I know my college had a job board that alumni’s could post to when they were specifically looking for people. The range was huge, and I actually found an alum who was looking for a babysitter for his 1 and 3 year old. And generally speaking a college kid would have that implied responsible nature. So hard to find a babysitter.

Sorry SIL isn’t up to task. I’d be offended and confused as well. I’m pretty wound tight about Aiden, but I also have a lot of trauma and abuse as a kid so I have zero trust in the world. When is the outting? Any chance of things resolving before then?

afm had dinner with bro’s new gf. I was worried how she’s interact with A, but she was super nice. He wanted to sit next to her and kept trying to talk to her. He even asked her to carry him to the car and she obliged. Immediately clear she’s an only child because he child carrying technique was not good LOL but it was just a short walk to the car so I didn’t fix it. But she was definitely going to hurt her back keeping that up. I know my bro felt bad about breaking up with his last gf because of her relationship with Aiden, so I’m sure they’ve talked about the importance of impressing me/ being nice to A.

and our latest pcrs also came back negative woot


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby thank you. I talked to DH about trying to see Dr. Strange sometime but we both think that is probably not going to happen and will have to wait until it's on Disney+. MIL is having some issues and I'm thinking it's pretty serious.

Glad the proofs look great but I'm sorry his cough isn't getting better. Do you think it might have been too early to test positive for Covid?*sees your update*. Well nevermind on that but woo-hoo it's negative! In any case whatever it is, I hope he improves fully soon. 

Glad to hear things went well with brows new GF. Glad he was able to let go from his old GF.

Winter thank you, I'm looking forward to the appt but not stressing right now. Sorry for weight loss plateau. Hope that you're able to reach your goals.

Hope the teen mom gets back to you soon. Some "me time" is healthy. 

Gigs oh man that sounds like a lot of birthdays and events. We have quite a few April (mine, FIL, and MIL). We don't have birthday party's though for adults so it's not bad. Not sure I'd pay for a princess to appear at a party. It's cool but just not my thing. I might if they said they wanted a specific princess to show up at their party. I just find between cost of presents, food, etc. enough money has been spent.

Sorry SIL is so bent out of shape. It sounds like she has some issues, hope she can get help. Try not to take it personal as it sounds like there is an issue with her.

AFM weighed today and was 170.2! So excited to be so close to the 160s :) Not sure how well things will go over the next couple months but I will just do my best.

MIL texted yesterday asking about Vs clothing size. She said that she was anemic again. I'm not sure if she's still been taking the iron or not. If she has then I'm really concerned. She talked about being set up with a hematologist/oncologist so I'm definitely concerned.

MIL is a poor advocate for herself and her primary dr is not very proactive about things. When I met DH I told him she had COPD, she finally got diagnosed a few years after that. She coughs a lot and DH told me that she said on Friday it tool her an hour to get the groceries in because she couldn't breathe. She doesn't want to go to urgent care or ER. I'm pretty prepared for the worst at this moment. She smoked for many years and has been a welder for 40+ years. She is 66 and still working. It's hard because she won't take advice, she is stubborn. Am thinking maybe she's in denial. "If I don't have a diagnosis, it doesn't exist" kind of thing. In any case will pray for the best.


----------



## WinterBub

The babysitter texted back and we've set up a day for her to come and meet him/us/see the house. FX this is a good fit! I'm thinking we will just start with her watching him while I clean the house or do whatever, but am around. And work up to her watching him while we go to lunch or dinner etc :) I just happened to meet her Mom, but had been thinking about looking anyway. I have had lots of parents say that they've had good luck finding people via care.com. I know they do background checks etc. 

Sorry about both MILs, Flueky and Gigs. I hope both of them get better news than what you're fearing the outlooks will be :hugs:

How strange that whole episode is with SIL giggle. I would be insulted too. My first thought is that something happened that she didn't like, but she didn't say anything about it and now she's all worked up. Or maybe she's jealous about you and MIL hanging out with the kids? In any case- I would just leave it be, and let her get over it. Not worth causing a bigger fight, even if she's definitely the one who is in the wrong. 

Glad that you like your brothers new GF, dobby! Does anyone actually know anyone who has had COVID twice? I see random people on social media saying they've had it 3 times etc, but in real life, everyone we know is in the 0-1 range. I do believe that natural immunity is pretty robust, and I don't expect we'll get it again any time soon, hopefully never! 

Awesome on your weight loss, flueky! That is really amazing :) And you haven't told us the most important party info- what will the cake be?!


----------



## DobbyForever

Read and run will respond but on the covid multiple times I have a coworker who had it twice (roughly year apart) and my bestie has had it either 2x or 3x. She’s very social and hasn’t gotten vaccinated and was pretty loose with her masking. I know she got it in July at a family bbq and then again in November at her thanksgiving party. I just can’t remember if there was a third time.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter thank you. I hope things go well with the babysitter :) it sounds like you have a good plan in place.

Oh I'm getting a frozen themed cake from publix. Chcoclate with buttercream icing, nothing too fancy. The local bakery I have been ordering from is closed on Sundays and also Memorial Day. I was afraid the cake would be stale if I picked up Saturday and then had party on Monday. I prefer the party on Memorial as everyone will be off including DH.


----------



## gigglebox

TOTAL SELFISH POST, sorry y’all, I jist stepped on a scale today and saw 171!!! This is terrible for me; I haven’t seen the 170’s in 3 years or so. The fatassery ends NOW! I had gotten my diet under control, or so I thought, and was completely disheartened when I saw that number today. I can’t believe it. So I decided rather than sulk and load up on some sort of sugary treat I would take it as motivation and get my butt in gear. I did a weight lifting workout this morning and just went for a sprint/walk session while hubby watched the kids. It occurs to me that diet alone won’t do it; the only times I’ve been successful with weight loss is in conjunction with working out…so here we go!

and on that note, congrats fluek for your weight loss!! That is wonderful. I am impressed you are continuing the weight loss and haven’t hit the dreaded plateau. Heck yes! And yay for pre-ordered cakes! My kids have come to expect I personally decorate the cakes with whatever they request and it’s so stressful!

oh and I keep forgetting to mention that we homeschool! I love it because we keep things lax af. We may be considered more “unschoolers” but tbh I don’t fully get that term. But it’s been good and allows us a lot of freedom. We don’t do every subject every day because it’s too much and not necessary to get through the curriculum. I don’t have to get up at 6:30 and rush to get all the kids fed and loaded up into the car to drive 20 minutes to school every morning (what we used to do). We also school year around so we don’t have to cram as much into each day, so they have more time to play/create. My son is thinking about starting his own YouTube channel with stop motion animations he makes. He also has the freedom to dive deeper into subjects that interest him rather than being forced into topics he doesn’t care about (for example he isn’t forced to read books but chooses to read non-fiction books about chickens and space). 
Anyway I’m far from an expert but am happy to answer any questions:)

ok shower time!


----------



## gigglebox

Also any work from Pretty? She should have had the baby by now right?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs no words from Pretty. I feel liker it's her due date or very close. Definitely pins and needles waiting for her big update.

Sorry it made you feel so bad to see that number but glad you are getting that motivation. Getting motivated or keeping motivated can be the most difficult part. 

Thank you, I feel like having those occasional days of "bad eating" help. I've heard it can boost your metabolism if you have been in a calorie deficit which can actually slow your metabolism. Also strength training and just mixing up my workouts I feel is helpful to avoid plateaus. I'm sure I will reach one at some point though.


----------



## gigglebox

Strength training is probably a very important part of it. Muscles are constantly burning calories, so it makes sense. I am definitely incorporating that into my routine this time, vs when I lost a load of weight with ds1 which was exclusively by cardio (running and swimming). I hit a plateau, then gave up, and gained some back but not much. Most of the weight gain was slow over several years, and then capped off by 2 more babies  my heaviest non-pregnant (and actually before ds1) was almost 200; the highest I saw I think was 198 but it’s possible I went higher, I didn’t check. My lowest was 140 after weight loss with ds1 and I felt incredible. Actually I felt the best at about 145 which I’d love to get back to, but 138 has always been my ultimate goal. 

what was y’alls highest & lowest & goal?

dobs I’d be lying of I said I didn’t agree that feeling love seems soon, but I was in love with hubby about three months in. So who knows. All you can do is what feels right. It must be scary dating after being burned so many times, even by people that seemed good for you in the beginning. I guess proceed with caution? Idk. When will you introduce him to A? Haha that’s awesome your bro wants your approval on his gf. Did he have an interest in this chick before breaking up with the last girl?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, my highest non pregnancy weight was 201 (204 pregnancy), my lowest weight as an adult was 140. I currently have my long term goal as 150. My long term goal may change but I'm happy with that for now. My current short term goal is to reach 160s. Once I do that, I'll have a goal of 165, 150s, then 155, and finally my long term goal. Having those smaller goals keep me motivated and from feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## gigglebox

I like the idea of smaller attainable goals. I need to make those, and maybe write them down. I’m considering a food journal but don’t know if I necessarily need to…I might if I don’t see any progress with this new routine. 

I’m definitely highly motivated right now though. My legs are so sore from yesterday; like that good kind of sore where you feel accomplished haha

anyway dang fluek you might reach your next goal this week!! Eek!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs I’m so sorry! If you believe misery loves company, I hit a range that I haven’t seen since I was pregnant/ postpartum. So I’m highly unamused. Definitely pro the combo of diet and exercise. I know you can do it! You got this! I second Fluek, I do normal eating/ eat what I want on the weekends. I had heard it helps as well. But every day is bad eating lately for me hahaha

I was just telling my coworker about your homeschooling! We were all talking about how it’s so funny we’ll come and teach 30 kids every day but if you asked us to homeschool our 1-3 kids then it’s a hell no :rofl: and then one of my coworkers had asked if anybody actually knew anybody who successfully homeschooled, and I was like I DO! She’s killing it! I actually know two. You and this person I met whale watching once, and now we’re FB friends and I just sit here in awe of her life and kids.

Re weight. My 23 and Me says my genetic predisposition is to weigh 135. I was 110-115 all of high school and college, but I was really active running track, playing soccer, and doing color guard. Plus, at UCLA I lived in the farthest dorm on the top on a hill/ lived in Westwood and walked to school even though I had a car. The highest I have been I think was about 165? It was when I was pregnant then breastfeeding and couldn’t control my appetite. I agree with Flueky that having the mini goals is really motivating. I really liked the way I looked at 115, but I don’t think it’s sustainable at this point in my life to exercise at that level. I felt like 125 is more realistic, still a lot of diet and exercise work, but I was sustaining it for a long period before I came back to working in person :( It’s really interesting how different my body will look 125-130 vs 130-135. Like what bothers me about how I look now is that I’m not toned. OA loves my body, but for my own ego I’d like to get to like 127. I just have no energy to exercise.

Re the gf, I know she’s a junior. They met because she’s in his acapella group. I know she liked him immediately, but she had told her mom he was in a serious relationship. I don’t think she actively pursued him, but I’m sure he caught on that she liked him. And I don’t think that’s why he broke up with his gf, but I think it was a contributing thought. I know he asked me not too long after the break up when it was ok to date someone else. 

Re OA yeah def proceed with caution. I always thought 6 months, but as we approach 4.5 months I think 6 months is too soon. And it’s now less about the timeline versus the comfort. I’ll introduce him when I feel like I can live with this travel/work schedule. I’d also wait until there was a mutual desire to introduce me to his daughter. I want to feel secure that I see a future, but also that he sees a future. Basically, I would have to feel like I want to marry him if A likes him and he’s good with A m

Winter ooo when is the interview for the potential babysitter?! So excited. Hope it’s a good fit! Sounds like a great plan! When I was a nanny in college, the couple had me interview then said plan to stay 1-2 hours to basically hang out with their kids while they were home. Then the first time I went over was just a few hours. Then we started doing longer stuff/ things involving me driving the kids places.

Flueks sorry to hear that MIL is having some serious issues. FXed. That’s really hard. Hopefully the anemia is just her not taking the iron and she can be convinced to take it more consistently :( I will say that I feel like people are better about not spoiling things/ it’s easier to get around waiting to see something once it’s streaming. A few years ago, I feel like I’d hear spoilers within the opening weekend.

Major kudos on the weight loss! Always so thrilling to get into a new range.

The cough is still lingering. I have a ton of kids coughing in my class as well. My allergies are super bad. His nasty looking runny nose has finally dried up. But yeah nobody else in his room has come forward with a positive test, so I think that wave is done. Just going to chalk our luck up to him still having immunity. I may test him one more time this Friday, but I’m so tired and I don’t wanna LOL

They did have a comment box when you select the touch up feature so I said just retouch the pimple so hopefully they listen. Still waiting on them to come back. They said it can take 3-5 business days.

Re birthday I am with you! If they don’t ask :lol: I originally wanted to take A to Disneyland for his 5th birthday, but I don’t think he’ll enjoy it enough to justify the cost and headache. Then I was thinking I don’t really want to invest in a party when he’s pushing all these kids at school. But like maybe a backyard petting zoo. But also. I’m broke. So. Since he didn’t ask LOL idk what I’m going to do

Glad you were able to find a cake on the holiday weekend!

I’m also wondering how Pretty is! I know she can disappear for a few days when she’s busy but I wanna know if this time she’s disappeared because she’s had her little girl. Eeeeee so exciting!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. Will respond properly later. Just letting you all know Baby Girl is still on the inside. It's just after midnight here, so it's the 19th/her EDD according to my MWs. If things change though, I'll let you know.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo thanks for the update! Hope you’re feeling good! Do you feel like she’s coming soon?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I hope so. Looking back at my last labours, I can't really remember there being signs that it was about to start. Everything was business as usual, went to bed, and was woken up by contractions. There have been several times over the last few days that there was so much movement and pressure that I was surprised my water didn't break. lol. But, like I said, she's still all comfy an cozy in there. If she's anything like Matthew, she could be in there for another week.


----------



## gigglebox

Proper response later but yay for labor watch!!! You gotta give us one last bump photo!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I know I'm excited about seeing those 160s soon! I did get into the 160s for a brief time after having V but I got the flu and it just derailed my motivation with working out. As far as the 150s....it's been a really long time, probably 8 or 9 years.

Ah it is kind of nice feeling a light amount of soreness. It just reaffirms that you made an impact. I did some chest flies and omg I'm sore. I did give myself a rest day. Still walked but thought I'd skip the beachbody workout for one night.

Dobby I can understand. I was really disgusting when I was in 200s when not pregnant. I was exhausted, stressed, breastfeeding hungry, and 5 months postpartum.

Also, so glad I'm not the only one hearing about the occasional "bad" day of eating. I believe I was near my weight loss goal in WW back in 2011 and I was getting there slowly. Well I had a night out with some girls I used to work with. So shots, bar food, and I had a skillet cookie with ice cream and fudge. I actually lost weight that week. So I've definitely seen it first hand. The hard part is to not continue eating "badly".

That is interesting about having a genetic predisposition for a weight range. I didn't realize that.

Thank you about MIL. Oh and yes, I don't think I hear or read as many spoilers as years ago. Thankfully everything gets on digital/streaming apps quickly now.

Well glad that the pimple shouldn't be an issue and yeah I don't blame you for not wanting to do Disney. I would kind of like to take the girls but it would just be too exhausting for them and frustrating for us.

Pretty oh I'm sorry she is being extra comfy right now. Well I do hope that she doesn't wait as long as Matthew. Also, yes we need a bump pic :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm jumping on the train of bump pic requests! Hehehe. Definitely keep popping in for your update. :)

Fluek right?! The cheat days thing seems so counterintuitive and the media makes it seem so awful in shows, but I definitely think it works/ Both in a physical sense but also emotional because strict dieting is so frustrating. You have to have something to look forward to haha.

I had heard about genetic prepositions in a very general/broad sense like in terms of build or metabolism. We have talked about it in health I think, but I didn't know it applied specifically to average weight as well. I guess makes sense, but I was shocked when it was part of the health report.

Honestly, the only pull of Disneyland is the churros. But I remember when *rofl* churros were 75 cents!

You all inspired me to do a ride last night. First one in quite a while. Good old Cody Rigsby LOL one of his older rides, but he cracks me up/ I can't believe they let him say what he says haha. You also inspired me to replace the batteries in my scale. 139.1. So since the beginning of the school year, I've gained 12 lbs. Let the work begin.

Annnnnd here's the cap and gown photo! I can't believe he'll be a kindergartener 3 months!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Flueky - Glad to hear you're not too worried about your liver results. And way to go on the weight loss. Sorry to hear about your MIL's health issues. Hopefully she'll come to her senses and start taking care of herself, but old habits can die hard. Is she still working cuz she needs to money, or does she just really like what she does?
Hope V's party goes well. Is it just gonna be family, or some friends as well?

Dobby - If you're really, truly ok with your current relationship with OA, then I support you/it. I wish things were a little smoother and more consistent considering your previous relationships, but if you see yourself living with him at some point in the future, I'm sure that'll make things a little less chaotic when it comes to spending quality time together. Either way, we're all here for you no matter how things go.
A looks so adorable in his pic. They grow so fast. :)

Gigs - Sorry to hear about your MIL. What's the plan for her? Lump removal, radiation? Either way, FX they did indeed catch it early and she can beat it nice and quickly.
Those definitely sound like some out-of-nowhere comments/concerns on your SIL's part. I'd be kinda hurt too. Are you gonna let the dust settle and then ask why she now feels this way or just leave it?

Sorry if I've forgotten to comment on everyone else's news.

Re: weight. Well, sounds like I am by far the heaviest in the thread. I know my highest pre-pregnancy weight was 232. When I got pg with Alex, I was 200. Got up to 260 with him, down to like 228 postpartum, then back up to 255 just before I went back to work. Pg with Matthew at 230, got up to 275, lost about half, then up to 272. Started keto and IF and lost 40lbs. Lost another 20 once I started working again. Got down to 207. When I got my BFP with Baby Girl, I was 212 and, as of a couple days ago, I'm 271. So, ya. My goal right now is to lose, but not regain a bunch during leave and then get back to keto/IF when I'm done BFing.

Re: Upcoming 5yo BDay party. I asked Alex if he had a theme in mind or just some colours he liked for decorations and didn't really get a straight answer. We have 2 months to figure it out though. Probably just gonna try to keep it simple though. Finger foods, cupcakes, kiddie pool, etc.

AFM, it's past midnight here, so Baby Girl is officially late. I've been off work since Monday, so I've just been puttering around at home, doing grocery shopping, and chilling in between. Specifically putting my feet up everytime I can feel them getting tight from swelling. I'm not over being pg since this is more than likely my last time. It's just the not knowing when she'll come, the pain of labour, and not knowing how long it'll last. Also, I thought we'd finally decided on a name, but the name I prefer isn't exactly SO's top choice and vice versa. I think we're just gonna have to wait til she comes out and see what feels right.

I'll take a bump shot tomorrow, but for now, bed time for me. lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pink, are you tall? You carry your weight well. I wouldn't have guessed by your photos what your weight is. Your game plan sounds good! and wow 40lbs with keto! How long did that take? I mentioned it before but hubby had great success with it. He is still eating keto but not doing IF and he is either starting to gain again or maybe just not losing anymore weight; I'm not sure because he refuses to step on a scale. So that's strictly based on what he looks like to me *shrug*

To answer your question about SIL, I'm just going to let it be. She's a nut bar, that one. I've had a lot of issues with her and know by now that she's stubborn af and to leave things be. Hilariously she texted me yesterday to help her with her baby shower/celebration. So I don't even know with that one.

fx you go into labor soon! I'm sure you're ready to meet her and ready to not be pregnant anymore!

oh and MIL-- she is getting tested today to see if she carries the gene they're associating with cancer now. If she's positive for it, she's thinking of doing a full mastectomy (both sides) just to eliminate the chance of it coming back. If she's not a carrier, she's leaning toward a lumpectomy with radiation. She's also going to find out which method is the least likely to end having to have radiation/chemo -- she knows so many people who were wrecked by chemo. My own grandmother had cancer but was cancer free when she died; it was all the "treatment" that did her in :/ 

Fluek any update on your MIL? 

Dobs I think that's a good plan with OA. I know you're not ready to let him meet A -- are you ready to meet his offspring? Like are you curious? I would be curious as heck to meet her! Also what about the added pressure of probably having to meet baby momma at some point? hmmm def sounds to me like your brother was interested in his current gf for a bit, and no harm in that helping him break away from the relationship he was unhappy with. Sometimes we need that motivation to get us out of the current situation. and that is interesting about the weight disposition and genetics. Also I find it funny that it's 135 but you're not comfortable at that weight, haha. What do you attribute the weight gain to? You said "let the work begin"-- what's the game plan? and OMG how cute is A?!!! I hear you on starting K! I need to figure out what to do with ds2. I'm not sure if I want to get an actual curriculum or just wing it, which is how I started with DS1. With is being "just" K, I think I'll just wing it for this first year...

afm...I weighed in this morning, back to 169.8, so barely back into the 160's which was my first mini goal :thumbup: next mini goal is 164.something, then back to the 150's. I'd like to be in the 150's by the time of my next disc golf tournament which is mid-June, so we'll see...


----------



## DobbyForever

Aww Pretty you’re so sweet. Also how ironic would it be if because you take a bumper tomorrow is the day hehe. That sounds like a winning party to me!

Gigs yay! Glad you hit your first mini goal! That’s awesome!

It’s so interesting that we’re all working on weight loss goals. Obviously probably large part the whole active parenting makes self care a challenge. Hopefully we can keep each other motivated :)

Re OA. I knew it was coming and I almost told him last time we talked that it doesn’t sound like he has time to see me and we could put a pin on plans until I’m off work in two weeks, but I didn’t because I didn’t want to put thoughts in his head lol. Anyway I could tell by his mannerisms that cancellation was coming so I CTJ him to tell me straight so I could cancel my Brazilian and not waste money. And he was like no sorry I’m really struggling. It sucks but I get it. I think he’s been home less than five days all month, and his daughter’s mom is really coming down on him. I didn’t ask for details but it sounds like he did still take her to brunch right before he flew out and it was a deeply unpleasant morning. Anyway. I texted him later to say we should talk because I like him but I think he really needs to think about whether or not he’s actually capable of being with me logistically. But he said he was really overwhelmed and just needed some alone time and will call me today. Idk. It’s improvement in some ways like I’ve asked him to tell me he can’t call vs just not call. And I’m not mad just disappointed. I’d be pissed if I shelled out the $80 for that Brazilian though. ETA the reason I was thinking of telling him not to stress until I’m off work is that each time we’re on the phone the last 3x he sounds progressively worse. Like he’s trying his best to hide it, but I finally directly asked him last weekend if he was ok. And he said no but he doesn’t talk to me about it because I can’t fix the things stressing him out and talking about them just makes him frustrated versus feeling better. He gave me a short summary but yeah I didn’t press him because even just him running through the list of daily bs I could hear him getting overwhelmed.

I don’t know. I feel like out of respect for his daughter, I shouldn’t be comfortable meeting her until I’m comfortable with him meeting Aiden. But I’d be more comfortable because I’m a teacher so I work with kids all the time. And if it meant seeing him more then I’d probably cave and do it. The person I’m most keen to meet is her mom. He only speaks highly of her, but I don’t like some of the things I hear. She sounds a bit entitled (pot calling the kettle black LOL) so I feel like she and I will either be best friends or f*ing hate each other


----------



## gigglebox

I still find the dynamic between those two weird (OA and the ex) but to each their own. Regardless, I know everyone's in full support mode, but I am questioning things from what you say. He sounds noncommittal to me and I feel like this series of let downs is only going to continue. I hope that I am wrong! He sounds like he has potential but also part of me is like what if he just knows exactly what to say to string you along? But I'm not there feeling all the feels so I truly just hope it works out for the best, whatever that is. Anyway I hope he can give you some sort of reasoning that is satisfactory for whatever is going on with him. I feel for him and his frustration.

And....yay for not wasting $80! Dang that's steep but I guess that's a job you gotta pay a little extra for! I've never been waxed, I don't think....I did wax hubby's back once and it was terrible; wax stuck to him, patchiness, lots of fun! I just shave him since lol; I don't mind it though, I like my men hairy  he hates it though.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, yes self care is way harder as a parent. Hope we all reach out goals:)

Also I would be mad as heck to waste $80. I tried a wax once, never again for me. Honestly, just prefer to trim. My skin is so sensitive there.

Omg A is so adorable in his photo! He is gorgeous 

Gigs yay for reaching 1st mini goal hope! hope you reach your goal by the disc golf tournament next month. 

My MILs Hgb was 5 on Monday, she had 2 units of PRBCs on Wednesday, then Hgb retested. She got a call either yesterday afternoon or today that her level was 7.8 from the recheck so she's going in for another transfusion on Monday. She has an appt with the hematologist/oncologist July 22nd. I told her I really think she should call to be seen sooner, she just said "ok". So who knows. She is very stubborn and neglects herself. I will check again next week and ask and push it again. After that I will probably stop. I di ask if she stopped taking her iron pill and she said she'd stopped about a month ago because of some GI side effects. I don't know what her level was before stopping but I feel like going to a 5 is pretty extreme. DH is meeting her to take her groceries in for her today though.

I will be praying that your MIL doesn't have that gene. It would be nice if she didn't have to have a double mastectomy but understandable if she needs to.

I think for K, winging it would be fine. I'm just so impressed that you homeschool. Seriously, you deserve an award :) DH is open to homeschooling depending on how public school works out. 

Bah I wouldn't know hot to react either with SIl asking for help with shower. 

Pretty awww don't talk so down on yourself about weight. I agree with gigs you carry it well. Hope that you are a lucky one that has lbs melt away while BFing! Definitely envious of those that do.

MIL, I don't think she necessarily HAS to work but she wants to until her car is paid off AND she needs to replace her flooring. In 2020 she discovered that her floor us falling through in spots in her living room and I think as of last year a section in her bedroom. I'm not sure where she is going to put all her things while the repairs are being done. She is a hoarder and her bedroom is so full of shit, she hasn't sleeped in her bedroom for at least 10 years. 

I think just family as it's Memorial Day holiday and many people will have plans. Ah well hope he comes up with a theme so it makes it easier for you :)

Well I hope you get to enjoy these last few days or day before her arrival. I can't wait to hear your birth story.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo and I’m gearing up for a fight idk I’d I mentioned but the school is clearly going to push for mild/moderate special day class and they know I’m not going for it so the head of the sped department is finally showing her face. Like literally both administrators of the sped department are coming and they’ve banned his Gen Ed school from talking to me


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - No. The tallest I've ever registered at at a Dr's appt was 5'6", once. Otherwise, I'm about 5'5". The 40lbs came off in about 3 months. Then I got complacent and just kinda maintained instead of losing more til I started work again.
Ya, I've heard radiation can mess people up. SO's aunt had lung cancer and the radiation really messed up her brain. Some days, she's fine. Others, she's not really sure what's going on.
And yay for being back in the 160's. :)

Dobby - Well, FX things go smoothly whenever you meet his daughter and his mom. And which school are you gearing up to fight? A's?

Flueky - Historically, it hasn't really melted away for me. I just lose the weight of the baby, placenta, fluid/extra blood volume, and then start gaining again cuz I'm just sitting around all day. Like I said though, gonna try to keep the weight I put back on to a minimum. Just don't wanna calorie restrict/work out so much that I affect my supply. But we'll see how things go this time.
Ah, that sucks about her floor. At least that means things will hopefully be paid off quicker cuz she's making a full wage instead of whatever she'd get during retirement.

AFM, 11:30pm and still no signs of labour. Haven't taken a bump pic yet, but I will very soon and ETA.


----------



## DobbyForever

Dumped him over text since he couldn’t make time to respond or call me. Not happy about it. Don’t want to be told I did the right thing or he applauded for being strong. My BFF invalidated my feelings, my other BFF sent me to vm, fam ignored me or invalidated me, and my grandmother hung up on me to take another call. So. I took a bath, did a few guided meditations, and a 30m spin class. None of which helped so I’ll just go to bed and bury my feelings per usual


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty you are gorgeous. Absolutely beautiful bump picture.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby it is sad that you have to fight to get A what he needs. I hope it's an "easy" fight. Also :hugs: 

Pretty beautiful photo! Thinking of you.

AFM showed a weight gain. I haven't been tracking but I don't feel like I would have gained 2 lbs. Think it's just my sore muscles/inflammation. Will try to track more soon, life is just hectic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs some people are so entitled. Like really, after insulting you she’s just going to ask you to help for her shower? What are you thinking? I’d love to say I’d be petty and ignore her or make some quip about feeling uncomfortable using her own hurtful words. But the reality is that I probably would, just because if things do mend then you don’t want to look back and have missed it. And a shower really isn’t about celebrating the mother, in my opinion. It’s about celebrating the baby. That being said, I firmly believe there is a line. Like was I really ever planning to go to my cousin’s wedding? For the free food and booze maybe, but not really even then lol. And that was just to attend not help so. Do whatever feels best to you. I’m so sorry about MIL. It sounds like testing positive or negative both carry some heavy weight to them. I’ll be keeping you all in my thoughts.

Re the bro and gf, yeah they’re on good terms. So I’m happy for him, and I told my mom even if it doesn’t work out at least know he knows what healthy and happy looks like. So he’s less likely to go back to someone like his ex.

Re game plan. The weight gain is stress eating. Eating crap because I don’t have time to cook anymore, let alone grocery shop. I’m not walking the dogs in the morning anymore, I was only able to do it because I was WFH and only worked half a day. I stopped spinning because I was just too physically/emotionally exhausted to get on the bike or to even stay up after putting A to bed. Basically, everything has fallen to crap. Also, my IF eating window was to eat every two hours from 8am-4pm. But I’m at work 7:30am-3:15pm so I just never really readjusted my diet/exercise to working full time. The gain was slow at first, but after the whole Setsuna incident… in before eating my feelings. But the plan is basically go back to IF and healthy eating and exercising regularly over the summer while I'm off work. Next year, my mom is taking a leave and we've already talked about her picking A up a couple times a week so I can maybe take a dance class or go back to krav.

Re K curriculum, I agree. I say wing it. It’s kinder and obviously you had awesome success with DS1. 

Re A’s school. The long story short is that they will want to bully me into agreeing to placing him in the Mild/Moderate Special Day Class. I’m not opposed to SDC if he truly needs, but as a general ed teacher myself I really believe in full inclusion as much as possible. And especially with having tried gen ed with full supports before just putting him there. Once you’re in SDC, it’s very difficult to move a child back out both legally, logistically, and emotionally on the child. So if there’s ever a year to try gen ed, it’s kindergarten. But based on the fact that his home school is icing me out and clearly has talked to the SPED team, the roster of the meeting, and general comments/ his advocate used to work for them… both the admins from the SPED department are coming. She said they’re going to try to place him in SDC right off the bat. So I’ve been studying the case law, which is totally in my favor to keep him placed in gen ed. Luckily, the registrar had me go ahead and enroll him vs waiting on the IEP team. So even if they decide to fight me in court over it, the law allows A to stay put until we sort it out. Which def won’t be before August.

RE OA and his ex. Not my monkey, not my circus anymore. But from what I can pick up between the lines, she sounds like she uses his parental guilt to get what she wants.

Re wax: I’ve only waxed my lady bits since I was like 18/19? I loooove waxing. Omg. This is where my kink shows, but the feel of warm to hot wax on my skin. And when they pull it, like assuming the skill level is there. It’s so satisfying haha. I find it incredibly relaxing. But it adds up! I cannot wax my legs though. Idk why. It’s excruciatingly painful.

Okay I went deep sorry so Flueky gotta respond later to your post because yikes! I was waiting for A to finish his cereal thinking I cn respond in 5 minutes and now it’s like 10 minutes later. Oops.


----------



## shaescott

Went wedding dress shopping, bought this dress! The nude cups won’t stand out like that in the one I get, we added a liner since the bodice was sheer except the cups but in the sample dress the cups were already sewn in, in mine they’ll be behind any liner. Didn’t buy a veil because SO’s mom offered to sew me one. Bought one size up from the sample cuz after a while it started feeling pinchy in the waist and per the size chart my waist was one inch bigger than the sample dress’s waist measurement.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby no problem.

Shae, gorgeous dress!!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes you’ve had a week. Sorry they’re trying to push A out of Gen Ed. I know he can have behavior issues sometimes but I really do think it’s beneficial for him to be interacting with kids without any neurodevelopmental disorders/disabilities for purposes of modeling age appropriate behavior and speech and stuff like that. Just my 2¢ as someone who’s never met your kid lol so my opinion doesn’t carry much weight. 

Sorry about the breakup. Hugs <3

Pretty yay for the bump pic! Fingers crossed your little girl will be making an appearance very soon!

Flueks thank you!


----------



## DobbyForever

BB another day but Shae. SHAE. S.H.A.E. I'm not :cry: girl! I know I can't see your face. But your natural hair and that dress. And omg your mom is sewing your veil?! I just cannot. CANNOT. Omg. PLEASE do first look photos because SO is just gonna bawl. Stunning!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs, biggest hugs. I am so sorry things didn’t work out. I know how you felt toward him and ending the relationship when you feel that way has got to be so tough. Biggest higs. And also do give yourself huge credit for attempting to elevate your mood in really healthy ways! I’m sorry they didn’t feel helpful though. And good grief, what a shitty time to have YOUR ENTIRE support system fail!! Wtf? Well you know you are always always welcome to vent here :hugs:

pretty do seriously do carry weight well!! And dang that little girl is taking up your whole body practically! I can’t wait to see her newborn photos, especially compared to the other two.

Shae! That dress is just so timeless and classy! I LOVE the floral appliqué over the tulle! Were you able to keep things in budget? And did you cry???


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it’s SO’s mom who will make the veil but yeah. Super exciting. I’m not planning on doing a first look before the ceremony (SO also thinks it’s bad luck before the ceremony) but I definitely want them to get pics of his face when he sees me start walking down the aisle. Based on the fact that he teared up proposing, I’m pretty sure he’s gonna cry. I totally would’ve posted it with my face, I just was avoiding the admittedly tiny risk of it somehow coming back to him through internet magic lol. I’m going to have my hair done properly but my natural waves/curls were a decent stand-in for the pics.

Gigs I did stay in budget, my budget pre-customization stuff was $2,000, and it was $1,740 I believe after customization additions. I added a layer of sparkle tulle under the top layer of the skirt and behind the sheer bodice, which will reduce the sheerness of the bodice, but I can add an additional liner for cheap too if needed. The pics only show the sparkle tulle in the front of the skirt in some pics, we pinned a layer from another dress underneath lol. I had a liner in the photos so the bodice wasn’t sheer, and if I got a liner it would be over the nude cups so I wouldn’t have those nude just in the boob spots lol. I did not cry, I just smiled excessively, which is what I did when SO proposed, I didn’t cry then either. SO’s mom got all teary, she gets super red in the face when she starts to cry at all so I could tell immediately. My mom said she teared up but I didn’t notice cuz she was wearing a mask.


----------



## gigglebox

Hope you are all doing well!

i am 168 as of this morning so solidly back in the 160’s :thumbup: now to keep the momentum going.

glad you stayed in budget shae! I love the details of your bodice. Has all the wedding stuff helped keep your mind off the baby stuff?

pink any labor updates?


----------



## DobbyForever

Will be lurking. Exhausted physically and emotionally. So I’ll be reading just not posting

s* hit the fan at that meeting. 

my stepdad hung out with us all over the weekend saying he had a sore throat but neg covid. But he tested positive like two days later. Brother tested positive today. A had neg pcr Friday, and I was neg Fri and Mon. We just did rapids, neg. So hopefully another exposure dodged. Just thinking logistically how this messes up the holiday/party plans


----------



## WinterBub

Shae! You look absolutely stunning ❤️ Beautiful dress, and I'm sure that your SO will cry!! I feel like crying! What a lovely moment to share with your Mom and MIL too. :D

I was expecting to log on and see baby pics, Pretty :lol: A lovely bump pic will do for now instead. ;) You look beautiful. Not exaggerating at all when I say that I looked bloated and awful for the last 6 weeks of pregnancy :rofl: I never glowed like that! And from the pics I've seen of you not pregnant- I feel like your figure is really balanced, and you look feminine and beautiful at whatever weight. I'm a pear, so I feel like when my top half look good, my bottom half is too big. And if I'm happy with my legs and butt then my top half is super skinny. Whatever! At least I have a bigger butt in the era when it is fashionable. :rofl: thanks, Kardashians! 

Sorry about your break up, dobby. :hugs:And sorry about the meeting not going well. A's graduation picture is absolutely adorable. ❤️ He will do well, and you will do well by him no matter how the placement issue all works out. I hope that you get what you want for him, though. Thinking of you, and also hoping everyone avoids COVID or manages an uncomplicated recovery if they get it. :hugs:

Giggle- that's awesome about the weight loss! Wow, you can really drop weight fast! I'm 166 as of today, which is ok. I had been 160-166 since LO was born and I dropped the initial baby weight. Actually maybe I've been in that window even longer than that... :-k I feel like I was just under 160 when I fell pregnant. I don't even know any more- hoping to be in the 150s when IVF rolls around. Seems achievable! Good for you kicking butt. And what did you do re: SIL and the shower? How rude! I've given up trying to be friends with my SIL. We don't live near each other, and she's been really deliberately unkind a few times. So, I'm just done with that. Sadly, I did like my brother's wife, but they're divorcing and will likely not see her again. So :shrug:. Hope your MIL is doing ok. When will she get her genetic test results?

Hi flueky! How is your MIL doing? That's absolutely insane that they would make her wait until July 22. Do you know which doctor she is seeing? And would she let you call on her behalf? Id try and maybe call the nurse line and explain (with MIL's blessing). I had to do that for a friend to get her newborn seen at her pediatrician. The receptionist kept pushing her off because they hadn't verified insurance. I mean WTF?! This was my non-American bump buddy, and I think she felt uncomfortable being pushy, but really needed to be! Anyway... Hope that you find a way to help her. ❤️

Afm- we took an unplanned beach trip and had an amazing time. We realized that schools hadn't let out yet, and we could avoid the summer crowds. So, we got into restaurants (LO loves going to them for some reason), went to the beach, went to the pool and just hung out :) We also cancelled Netflix a year ago, so enjoyed some Netflix titles while we were there. LOL. We watched the first episode of Stranger Things, and now want to get Netflix back to see more. Now just back to normal life!


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I hope this whole string of crap and drama ends soon. I feel like you’ve been constantly tested for months now! Hopefully calmer days are ahead. I am really sorry for such an update about the meeting :( I was hoping they’d be more apathetic.

winter 3lbs my first week back at it is ok, I don’t think that’s fast for me though. And if it slows down from here that will be a bummer. Typically my first week is when I lose the most. It was hard to get back into it, but I am “feeling it” now which is nice. Sugar cravings have drastically reduced. Unfortunately my toddler, who was starting to sttn, has stopped and we’re back to 2am and 4am wake ups with him crawling into my bed around 6. The sleep has always been problematic when I’m trying to lose weight so we’ll see…

anyway you said you’re 166, are you actively trying to lose weight now? What did you start out at?

your mini vacation sounds wonder! My middle kiddo also love restaurants, and shopping, and basically going anywhere. He’s like his mom  how was the water? Still cold? Did you get a tan? Oh no you’ve been bitten by the stranger things bug!! It’s such an addicting show. Definitely got worse as the seasons progressed but the first season is sooooo good.


----------



## shaescott

Winter thank you! I can’t stop looking at my dress pics, I look at them like 5 times a day :rofl:
I’m also a pear shape, not a super severe one but my measurements are 36-29-41, I hate wearing tight around the hips dresses because I have noticeable hip dips and my hips just look quite large compared to the rest of me. On the bright side, I have a good sized butt! But, a ballgown style dress is perfect for not worrying about my boob-hip imbalance. That’s not the reason I wanted it, but it’s a lovely bonus!

I feel like it’s expected to be bloated when heavily pregnant, but like how could anyone tell you were bloated when you already had a big pregnant belly? I feel like being pregnant is a lovely way to conceal the fact that you’re bloated because they expect a belly!

Re: stranger things, season 4 is coming out tomorrow, you have a lot to catch up on! I quite like the series. Season 3 was quite different and I personally liked the first two seasons better, but I didn’t dislike season 3. I’m very excited to see what they came up with for season 4, especially with the kids being so much older! 

Dobs sorry about the meeting and COVID exposure :(


----------



## WinterBub

3lbs in a week is awesome! That's a great start. I got up to 174lb through the last pregnancy/loss. And it has been a grind to start losing. But happy enough with 8lb since Feb. 160 is my next goal. I think 145-150 is my ideal weight. But I'd be plenty happy to stay around 160 if I can get there. (Pregnancy aside!) I hope that your son gets back to some decent sleep! Did you "do" anything to achieve the recent improvements? Or he just got there in his own and then relapsed? Either way- Fx he gets back there!

The weather ended up being pretty nice. Hot, but not too hot. So comfortable to be on the beach/in the water. Have tan lines, which suggests I did get a tan ;) Although most noticeably I forgot one day to put sun block on my stomach and feet, so they got a very noticeable burn. LO had the time of his life. He sobbed when we left the Air BnB and realized we were going home. We went last summer too, but obviously he'd forgotten, so the beach was like a brand new thing for him (again). And not sure why but he loves the whole restaurant experience. :rofl:

The dress looked perfect on you, shae. I think choosing the right dress is about both a beautiful dress, and knowing what looks good on you/compliments your features. It is a lovely dress, but also just looked fantastic on you. Glad that you love it! Every bride should feel like a million bucks on their wedding day! ❤️ Love that you keep looking at the pics.

There's definitely cute pregnant and big and bloated pregnant. I was cute pregnant for a bit, and then just big, and waddling. Don't get me wrong, I was fat and happy, and didn't much care about how I looked. But I was definitely not cute. :rofl:

I'm surprised that I liked Stranger Things. I hate horror stuff, and especially hate anything about kids like that! But it was really well done and now I want to see what happens. We didn't miss Netflix, but there were a few things on there that we were interested in. So maybe we will get Netflix back for the summer and work through stuff before quitting again. Have any of you seen Travelers? That's really good, too! I noticed it had a third season now, too! We also watched "Our Father", true story about an ivf doctor who used his own sperm as "donor" sperm, so fathered hundreds of kids without the women knowing :shock:


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I forgot to respond to you, it has indeed helped my baby fever, mostly because I really don’t want to be pregnant at my wedding and if I got pregnant now I doubt I would be back down to a wedding dress size 10 in time for the wedding. I also would not be able to afford a baby and a wedding at the same time, so there’s that. 

Winter awww poor baby being sad to leave, at least you know he had a great time!

Re: the dress, I really didn’t love how it looked in the model photos on the model (though they had some secondary models I liked it on) and I just saw another video of it on a bridal salon stylist advertising it on Instagram and I really didn’t think it looked right on her either, she was too busty and it just made the top look large and ill fitting (to be fair, it likely wasn’t her exact size). I do think wedding dresses are often the case of finding what looks good on your body. I do have the advantage of being a street size 6, which is more the body type dresses are designed around, and enough boobs to fill out the dress but not so much I have to size up to contain them. Though I did size up for my waist so I had some extra breathing room, so hopefully the bust will still fit well. 

Re: Stranger Things, it definitely gets scarier the further into it you go, so maybe don’t watch it with the lights off lol

AFM I finally bought that arm band BBT tracker I’d been thinking about getting for years, TempDrop. I’d like to be able to track my temp but I haven’t in months due to not caring enough to stress over remembering to take it as soon as I woke up. I only have to remember to put on the band and turn it on before bed with this. 

Also have a lovely garden developing on my little apartment balcony. I’m growing carrots, potatoes, tomatoes, strawberries, mint (just letting it return from last year), and parsley, plus some flowers, some of which have not bloomed yet because I planted them from seed, some of which I bought from Home Depot already bloomed. I only bought perennial flowers though, I hate when I have to replant every year.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Dobby - So sorry about your break up. Hopefully you'll find someone who has the time to give you the focus and attention you deserve.
So, what exactly happened at the meeting?
And that sucks about your stepdad and bro getting Covid. Hopefully their symptoms have been mild. Yay for dodging that bullet again though.

shae - That dress looks so great. Glad to hear you came in under budget. And that's so sweet that your MIL is gonna make your veil. What a perfect future family heirloom to pass down to your daughter. :)
Oooo, nice garden. I'd love to be able to grow strawberries and blueberries this year. The boys love them.

Winter - Aww, I'm sure you looked great when pg. In all honesty, everything below my knees is noticeably swollen, as well as my lips and nose. But c'est la vie. It's all temporary and for a good cause.
Glad to hear your had a nice little trip. :) I haven't been to a beach since I was like 6 month pg with Matthew.

Gigs - Yay for the 160's! Hella jealous. lol

Re: Stranger Things. Never seen it and have zero interest. I like light-hearted and/or funny stuff. The closest I'll come to a drama is Call The Midwife. lol

AFM, it's 40 mins away from being the 28th and still no baby or labour. Went for a scan today and all they'd tell me was she's allegedly 9.7lbs. And the tech low key gave me crap about no being induced yet. Like, how the hell am I supposed to know how big the baby is. It's your job to tell me. Plus, I've birthed a 10 pounder. I'm not scared. lol But anyway, last I've heard, my MWs weren't sent the official report yet. That being said, if there were any major issues, they would've been contacted ASAP. So, I guess no news is good news.
At my appt on Monday, I was 0cm, 30%, head at -3. But I know all of that can change at the drop of a hat. I realized something this evening though. The anniversary of my Oma's (grandma) passing is the 29th. I got my BFP on what would've been her BDay (Sept 3). So, maybe this is meant to come full circle and Baby Girl will arrive on the 29th. We shall see. I did 2 separate pumping sessions and ate 2 large date squares on Thursday, but clearly it didn't help. Gonna try to DTD with SO tonight. See if we can get her out the same way we got her in. lol

Today...


----------



## DobbyForever

Looking beautiful was so here for that birth update haha. That’s really sweet about the coincidences. Definitely would be something amazing to have her on the 29th

love y’all. Coworker made me cry so hard another took my class. No family this week cuz everyone is isolating and I even asked my grandmother if we could go down there and she’s like I’d your uncle is maniac rn it wouldn’t be good for A so I’m gonna catch a break just not today


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yay for 160s!

Winter MIL is some better she had a 2nd transfusion on Monday. I know the Dr but I do feel like if I call on her behalf, I'm overstepping boundaries. I had already considered it but I don't feel that is appropriate. I know her and know she will not give me her blessing to do so. I have spoken my concerns to her and the ball is in her court to decide if she cares enough about her health and self to run with it.

Nice about the beach trip! Nice to get a trip out before the summer crowd shows up. Oh and yay for 166!

Also, love Stranger Things. I want to rewatch the 3rd season sometime before I get onto season 4. I don't like slasher horror films, but don't mind other horror type films/shows. I haven't seen Travelers or our father. I'm a bit slow with watching shows.i do recall reading the news about the ivf dr using his sperm to fertilize the eggs of patients.. Very disturbing!

Shae lovely balcony garden. I am definitely hoping to grow a small garden next year. Too much going on this summer to worry about it.

Also, glad that wedding stuff has quelled the baby fever at the moment.

Pretty you look lovely! I really hope baby girl makes her appearance today!! That would be a lovely connection to be born today. You are right that things can change very quickly as far as dilation, position, effacement.

Dobby sorry that you aren't able to catch a break this holiday weekend. 

AFM Was a busy week at work. I'm exhausted and still trying to catch up while also prepping for Vs birthday party. I came home late Wednesday and noticed S was walking odd, turning her left foot on it's side(lateral side on the floor). I checked her foot and moves it around. No pain, no crying, just some swelling. I thought maybe she sprained her ankle. She started getting some better but after playing outside yesterday it had gotten worse again. It seems better again today. Since nothing appears broken, she isn't complaining of any pain, etc. I'm just going to schedule an appt with her dr. Even if I took her to an urgent clinic,.we couldn't make an appt with ortho or PT until after the holiday. 

Vs party is tomorrow. Almost everything is ready. Excited for her to open her gifts and get her new bed. 

Weight is back to 170.2 lb so I must have really gained some the other week. I have been tracking my food and will try to continue to do so. So hoping I get in the 160s next weekend. Will have to try hard since we will be having cake. My mom's birthday is also next weekend and she requested a dessert so another thing against me. Then again, if I meet my 160s goal a week or two later then who cares. 

Not much else to report. Hope everyone has a great holiday!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Good morning ladies.

Just popping in to say that Baby Girl is here. She was born at 4:12pm on the 29th. 8lbs 14oz, 20in, and perfect. No name yet, but we'll be deciding that today.


----------



## Flueky88

She's gorgeous Pretty!! Congrats and oh how special that she was born on the 29th!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations! She is perfect! And agreed what a special birthday <3


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Thanks ladies. :)

So, we ended up going with the name Zoey. Zoey Mae Lynn S****.

I had a couple questionable twinges starting on the evening of the 28th. That turned into about 3-5 contraction every hour over night. By the morning, I was getting light contractions every 7-10 mins. The boys had soccer that morning, so SO, my mom, and I all went. While there, my contractions actually slowed down to 25 mins apart. Once we got home, they ramped up again. I was back to getting them every 7 mins and they were lasting 1-2+ mins. I called the MWs and they headed straight over. By the time they got there (just before 3), I was definitely in transition. I was shaking, my contractions were back to back or lasting 4+ mins. They checked me and I was already 7/8cms. So, they got me on the gas ASAP and I had the mask glued to my face for the next hour and a half. lol. About 40 mins before I delivered her, my water broke. Like a major gush you'd see in the movies. All over our area rug. We were already planning to toss it soon, so no big deal. I'm honestly not sure how long I pushed for (and forgot to ask the MWs), but I feel like it wasn't long. She ended up coming head first, but sunny side up. The umbilical cord was long enough that I could actually cut it this time (I couldn't with the boys). Ended up "needing" 3 stitches. My MW said I would've probably healed up fine without them, but it doesn't hurt to err in the side of caution. Kinda hard to say how long I was actually in labour for. I'd estimate 16 hours total, but only about 4 of those were active labour. Feeling super proud and fortunate that I was able to deliver at home again.

Today, I've been dealing with a fair amount of back and hip pain, but overall, I feel like I'm healing up well. I needed SO to take Matthew to daycare on is own, but I was able to help walk Alex to school, with Zoey in the stroller. MIL and her husband are coming by to see her on Thursday and SO's aunt and cousin are coming on Sunday.

So far, she's a healthy girl. Good at latching, even better at sleeping. She slept from 1:30 - 7 am. 4 poop/meconium diapers and a really big pee. Lots of brown hair and slate eyes. I feel like I can already see some blue in them though. And the boys are so smitten with her. Alex keeps asking to hold her, Matthew wants to read her books. It's still early days, but so far, so good. :)


----------



## shaescott

Ahhhhh Pretty congratulations on your beautiful little girl!!!! That’s so lovely about the special birthday. And I love the name Zoey! I just think it’s so cool that women’s bodies will often slow down labor when we’re not in an ideal environment for giving birth (ie. at a soccer game). I’m so glad you got to have your home birth :)


----------



## WinterBub

Congratulations, pretty!! ❤️ So glad that she came on the right day. And love the name Zoey. Just so happy for you- enjoy your new little girl!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Huge congratulations Pink!!! She’s beautiful. Those eyes and that hair! Ahh!! Is there any significance to her name that connects to your grandmother? And oddly enough one of my grandmothers also died on May 29th…
Your labor sounds amazing. Kudos on another home birth!!

I hope everyone had a good memorial day! We just had a small family get together which was fine with me. A bit hot and sweaty but hey, unofficially summer now! I actually started looking at swim suits the other day…that didn’t last long. I still can’t get comfortable with the idea of wearing a bathing suit and nothing else. I think it’ll just be a bikini with a tshirt thrown over top, per my norm for the past few years haha. 

on the plus side, hit 166.6 yesterday :thumbup: next goal is 164.something; hoping to hit it by next week or so…


----------



## WinterBub

Wow, giggle! Good work with the weight loss. I need to get moving again- you're about to overtake me!!! What are you doing? Food? Exercise? 

Wear the bikini! Admittedly, I wear high waisted bottoms (just because I like how it looks). But you for sure don't need a t-shirt (although that is a good choice re: the sun!). 

Yes, flueky- I wouldn't call the doctor without her consent. Was just hoping that she would give you the go ahead to advocate for her. Fingers crossed she is feeling better already with what treatment she's had so far. And you're absolutely right about the weight loss- it's about getting there and maintaining, not rushing just because. :) You've done amazing to date, and I'm sure will continue til you hit all your goals. 

Congratulations again, Pretty. She's lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## gigglebox

Don't congratulate me yet, Winter. I was up to 168.8 this morning. I am beyond frustrated. I honestly have no idea what I did wrong. I know weight fluctuates but it was 168 yesterday! We're moving in the wrong direction and I have no idea why!!!
To answer your question, I've increased my activity; I try to be more active outside, I've been tending to my garden a lot. I've been doing youtube workout videos (some cardio, some weights). I've gotten out a couple of times to run but it's hard to find the time for that...basically I have to do it when hubby is off work so he can watch the kids, and he's been doing a water fast so hasn't really had the energy to deal with them this week. I think we are going to need to sit down with the calendar in front of us and divvy up days for him to work out and me to work out. It seems to be the only way I drop weight is after I go running. Fortunately my MIL gave me her treadmill (she says her knees can't handle it), so I do have that option now during naps. However this doesn't always work because I'm often doing lessons with ds1 during that time (while the kids aren't annoying/distracting us). 

Anyway I've also all but given up sugar. I think the only thing with added sugar I have now is kefir occasionally. I do drink a lot of milk now (we got a raw milk share -- it's SO good!!) and am hoping that's not the problem. I don't drink a ton, maybe a couple glasses a day. Limiting my carbs, too, but not getting rid of them as I felt awful on keto.

I just don't know. I feel so frustrated. 

I thought about the high waisted suit but it would look bad on me. I hate my belly, especially after having kids. I feel like anything tight just emphasizes it and I hate the way it bulges! even when I'm thinner I hate it, ever since i was a kid. I have that weird kind of dip in the center underneath. I remember there exists a photo of me as a kid, maybe 5 or 6, and you can see the shape of my belly. my brothers tortured me about that photo, said I looked like I had apples under my baiting suit! i certainly wasn't a chubby kid then! anyway if they make like a tummy flattening suit out there somewhere....then maybe.

anyway in other news MIL's drs are recommending chemo. That was her biggest fear...well other than dying I'm sure. She is getting a second opinion on the 22nd from a different hospital/treatment center. 
I'm hoping and praying for better news for her!

In the meantime I've begun the search for a babysitter. We just can't count on MIL (we couldn't before she was diagnosed) or my Mom. I am coming up short :( part of the problem of living in less populated area. Also I don't trust people, so there's that. We've been very fortunate to never need to hire help, but I feel like the time is coming. MIL will be out of commission soon, and our sil/bil will have a baby before we know it. I can't count on my Mom being so far away. She keeps talking about moving down here but I just don't see it happening. 

Have any of you tired care.com? I started looking into it but they want so much personal information!! I thought it'd be more like a classifieds site but they want all you and your kid's info up front. I am no ok with that, so I am at a loss there....trying local avenues but not really finding anything. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I'm happy you got to have another home birth. Also kind of funny about the rug. I hope you are having less pain today and Zoey is doing well too. She is adorable and I love that he has a good amount of hair. Love the name Zoey :)

Winter, how have you been? Hard to belive in a couple months you will start ivf.

Gigs, sorry for the weight gain. I have a hard time believing that a 2lb gain especially from one day to the next is pure "gain". Water retention, hormones, and even muscles repairing after you've been strengthening them can cause the temporary "gain". I see it sometimes too. I prefer to try not to let it get me down, trust the process, and celebrate non scale victories.

Sorry to hear your MIL received news she didn't want. I hope her 2nd opinion is better but effective for her.

I didn't use care.com but maybe I should have. I did reach out on a mom group on FB and a local general FB group. After having a sitter, I just can't do it again without knowing them. Either flakey/unreliable or there was a situation about a week before I was due with dd3 that the wife/sitter had to call police on her husband for DV. My kids never had signs of abuse or trauma signs but it broke me. I never want to leave them in the care of someone I don't know VERY well. Sorry I know it's not really helpful but wanted to share my experience.


----------



## Flueky88

AFM

I weighed 168.4 yesterday morning. I was fully prepared to still be in 170s as we had a birthday party so cake, hot dogs, chips. Apparently, I did good though. I am not sure how much working out will occur next week as I have some long days and some traveling for work.

I had my f/u about my ultrasound. Apparently I have "extensive stones and sludge" in my gallbladder. I'm being referred to a surgeon but as far as if I'll get surgery or wait will be discussed at appt with surgeon. I haven't heard back but thinking I'll get a call next week or possibly the week after. I'm not really worried at this point though.

I brought up one last time with MIL about getting an appt earlier but she doesn't plan to. So at this point I give up. She can choose to neglect herself but I will not feel guilty if there are negative consequences. 

Vs birthday party went well. I'm waiting at dr office for her 5 year check up.

Also, we might be buying a tractor today. Just waiting on the bank

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## WinterBub

I agree with flueky- a big jump day to day seems suspect. FX it wasn't a real gain, and you'll get a better number in a day or two. The whole thing is so odd- I guess it is just about making good long term choices and then everything falls into place over time. There are some weeks where I feel like I did really well and I gained or stayed flat. My OH made a huge carrot cake last week, and I ate a tonne of it, but somehow lost a pound. So, I give up- I'm just trying to make good choices, keep busy and active.

Brothers can be so mean! :hugs:i bet there's a bikini that you'd feel great in. I like the high waisted stuff because i feel like it does give a nicer silhouette. And it is comfortable. I also hate one piece suits because going to the bathroom is such a drama.

I've had many people recommend care.com. never used it myself, but keep getting it recommended. We live in a city, though- so experience may vary if there's less choice/population around you. I really hate it when they want tonnes of personal info, too. I met our potential babysitter and I don't know what to think... She came around to meet us and is either quite shy or uninterested. :dohh: I will text and set up a time and see how that goes. But I feel you on the difficulty of finding someone. A neighbor has a 21 year old mother's helper coming 3hrs/day all summer, and I'm dying of jealousy :rofl: big, big hugs, flueky :hugs:that's absolutely terrifying. Do you know the details of what happened? And don't beat yourself up- we all are doing our best, and obviously you had no idea :hugs:

Do you feel 'sick' at all, flueky? I'll be interested to hear what the doctor says. Just my experience: I'd not go for surgery unless you are sure that it is needed. I've had a couple of experiences where a doctor has suggested surgery, and I've decided to wait and had things improve or resolve. Obviously if you need it, you need it and should do it :) I just always bear in mind that surgeons always suggested surgery (iykwim). And you're right about your MIL- you've tried and now it is her responsibility to advocate for herself.

We're fine- just getting into summer. Have any of you taken your kids for swimming lessons? Just wondering what age they were, and if what they learnt stuck? (And how many lessons did they do?) I'm getting really excited about the prospect of a new baby. Just need to prevent OH from freaking out between now and August. He may have to travel for work at some point, so hoping we can get the egg retrieval done without that being a factor.

Hope you're enjoying your new little lady, pretty!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow congratulations fluek!! The 160’s!! Are you taking progress photos? Sorry about your stubborn MIL. At least you can live with yourself knowing you spoke up. Now amy consequences she has from her choices are not on you; I know I’d feel guilty not saying anything if it might have made a difference. Sorry about the gallbladder issues! Hopefully it’s just a wait & see/play it by ear situation. Surgery is no fun…although don’t hate me for saying this but silver lining, mini vacation without kids :p OK, just kidding, hospital stays are never relaxing!

winter yikes on the sitter, I hope you find someone you’re comfortable with. Can you kind of hook up with the neighbor’s sitter? Maybe have her come over after she’s done for a little bit? 

I am taking my older two for swim lessons next week. Ds1 has had them before; my mom took him though. She said he could use more lessons. Honestly we just so rarely go swimming but I want them to learn. So we found a private instructor. I’ll take ds1&2 thw first time, and depending on how it goes I might take ds3 along next time.

afm weight still at 168.8. I think I’m just going to “trust the process” and stay off the scale for awhile


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, I'm glad you lost a lb. Seriously, sometimes that sweet treat jumps that metabolism. It's just knowing not to make it a daily thing ya know.

The sitter called me on a Sunday and said she wouldn't be able to watch the girls the next day. She said that he could be verbally abusive but it got a bit physical and so she called the police and he was in jail. He got out stayed at a mutual friend's place. He went to some counseling and she did get back with him. The girls were always found of him and like to ride in his golf cart. I feel positive nothing happened while they were there or at least to them BUT still. We did let her watch the girls until I delivered because he wasn't back to her at that time. It was a hard decision to make.

I'm sorry it doesn't seem like the sitter will be a good match.

I do have pain, it's not severe like I'm having an attack. It isn't every day but it is happening more often. The worst pain from it was actually when I had my labs done on March 30th. At that time I had no idea I had abnormal labs and just thought it was my kidney and needed to drink more water LOL. I didn't want to move that night and I couldn't lie on my right side. It was still hurting when I woke the next morning but wasn't as bad. Also, I was having those pains starting in like February but it wasn't as strong and just dismissed it as a weird twinge or something. Now in hindsight I know.

I'm thinking that because I am having symptoms and they are becoming more frequent they will want to do surgery. The Dr I requested to see I trust very much and have seen many patient's of his (not because he botched their procedure or anything like that). In any case I won't plan a sx for next month or first half of August as we are going live with our new EMR August 1st. I'm a "super user" and involved in the cutover process.

I hadn't done swim lessons for the girls yet. I did want to this summer for V and possibly S but just too crazy with my schedule. I plan to do lessons for V and S next summer. Maybe even E.

Gigs thank you. Ugh I looked at my weights from Dr appts and I haven't been 160s since 2015!! Technically I think I got to 169 or 168 8 months after having V but started gaining back a little right before conceiving S. I haven't done the progress photos. I really need to. I can see such a difference. I need to do a photo of me in the bathing suit I got last year vs this year in the same suit. 

Oh and I'm sure you look great in a high waisted swimsuit but I understand it is hard getting over insecurities that developed in our childhood. Most of the time, we are out own hardest critic. I think trusting the process is a good step for you :) I'm not saying it's easy to avoid steeping on the scale because we all know how satisfying it is to see that number go down BUT sometimes the scale is bad at showing our progress.

As for the surgery, my pcp said they actually just do them outpatient at the surgical center so no hospital stay which I'd prefer. Bahaha don't want that hospital bill. I did sign up for the copay plan instead of doing high deductible plan again. Our benefits start July 1st so either way my bill shouldn't be crazy. *I currently met my deductible this current benefit period so I'd just have to pay the coinsurance*. 

AFM sadly we didn't get the tractor the bank was slow about getting the undersigning completed. However, kuboto is running some great financing options so I think we are going to but a new one in a couple weeks. The financing lasts until the end of the month.

Vs check up went well. She is 1/2 inch away from being 4 foot tall!! She is 46 lbs so a little slim for her height but not enough to be concerned. Was grateful the pediatrician didn't ask about covid vaccine.


----------



## gigglebox

Snagged my sil’s u/s — she asked them not to tell her. I got a copy though :)

what do y’all think? It is not specifically a potty shot, this one is from the femur measurement, so not too clear…definitely looks girlie to me though!


----------



## WinterBub

I'm terrible at reading ultrasounds/guessing, so I won't get involved! ;) Did you say they want to wait and have a surprise at birth? 

I know you are much more medically knowledgeable than me, flueky. And I'm sure you'll know whether or not the surgery is necessary. :) Just always keen to encourage anyone/everyone to be their own advocate. Here's hoping that the specialist will be able to get you sorted out with or without surgery :) Funny (yet not funny) that you had that much pain, but just wrote it off. 

Big hug :hugs:re: the childcare scare. People can be very different behind closed doors- he may have been a totally different person with the kids present. I hope that you feel ok about it all now that some time has passed. That's good re: the COVID vaccine. I was a bit annoyed with our ped (who in general I really like and trust). I asked in late 2020 if it was "safe" to put LO in classes/playgroups etc, and he was really encouraging- said they'd had zero seriously ill COVID cases in kids under 10 etc, not to worry at all. Then he did broach the COVID vaccine at the 3 year appt. (very casual- "the COVID vaccine will be available for his age this summer- are you interested?" I shook my head and nothing more was said). BUT: he gave bad advice then at one of these junctures. Why push a vaccine for a virus you told me was absolutely no threat to him? Anyway...

Let me know how your swim lessons go, giggle! I think I dropped the ball on it for this summer :( I found a really good place that does lessons with small class sizes at a decent price. But of course they're all booked up for the summer. I think I'll see if they can do something for us in August, and if not- then plan to get in early next year. Would be great to do a couple of weeks of everyday at the start of the summer and then take him swimming here and there to keep the skill up. I don't really care about him being a fantastic swimmer, just able to competently swim in case he fell in a pool etc. 

And your weight loss is really amazing, flueky! :dance: 
What will you do with the tractor?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs it's a bit blurry but I do feel like I see the classic 3 lines for a girl. That would be so sweet to gain a niece (not that a nephew is bad).

Winter oh definitely understand wanting to make sure people advocate for themselves :)

My only thing with my pcp is she can be a bit pushy with covid vaccination. I have not gotten a booster and she has brought it up every time. 

We will be able to bush hog the land instead of paying someone to mow or bush hog it for us. Our mower is too small to take care of all our land. We have a little over 6 acres, that is not wooded. Also, can grade our own driveway. With as much land as we have and our long gravel driveway, a tractor is a good option for us.


Oh and thank you! Ah I can't belive how close I'm getting to my goal. 

AFM well I have covid. I'm isolating from the girls. My mom and stepdad are watching them while I rest. I really hope they don't get sick. I am sure they will be okay but hate it when they are sick even with a cold. I'm okay, basically just feel like I have the flu. DH was scheduled tomorrow as we had planned to go to the localish theme park. That is obviously canceled but he's going to take care of girls while I rest. I texted my boss because I am supposed to do my EPIC classes next week but seems that won't be happening. Anyways, going to rest.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh no, sorry to hear that, flueky. Hope that you're feeling better very soon. For reference: I felt achy (just a sore back) and a bit tired for 24-48 hours, and that was pretty much the end of it. Hope that you have a very easy go of things. :hugs:


----------



## gigglebox

sorry y'all for not having a proper response; I am just to giddy to have that photo!!

ahh Fluek bummer about covid!! but yay for natural immunity! Ugh I hate when drs try to push what they want you to do. It make me so uncomfortable. It's actually part of the reason I switched doctors a couple of years ago. That and the staff was incompetent, but that's a story for another day. Also bummer about the tractor :( I hope you find another way. That will be so helpful! We have about 5 acres open and man, our riding mower is great...when it's working. The tire is busted right now. Actually I just got done mowing part of the front lawn with our push mower. uggghhh that thing is torture in 85+ degree weather. I"m on a break right now. it's blazing hot! summer said "Memorial Day? My time is now!" and here she is.

winter yes they are waiting until birth to find out. My SIL gave me her phone to view the photos and said "they didn't even look at 'that' area!" and I was like............yes they did. LOL; found the photo then emailed it to myself for further investigation  she is not as ultrasound obsessive as I am. I'll wait and see if she pushes me for my opinion; if she does, I won't tell her lol. She wants to wait and I don't want to spoil the surprise. But I'm feeling pretty confident. It's not so much anything that looks "girly", it's more the lack of penis on the ultrasound. I'd likely be pretty obvious in that femur shot and it's not there.

anyway can you schedule this far out for august for swimming? at least if you can get in early you'll have a few weeks to get in some swim time before fall.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok one more pic…though I’ll admit i don’t entirely know what’s going on here. Looks like potty shot on left, umbilical cord center, head right, but then like where’s the body?


----------



## WinterBub

We will see if I can schedule swimming lessons for August! Just have to think about whether to bother at that point, or just shelve it and make sure it happens early next summer. :shrug:

I will be interested to see if you get a niece or nephew, giggle! When is she due again? I absolutely could not ever wait to find out. :rofl: 

That's awesome about the tractor. I'd love to have some land. Sounds well worth it, flueky! Hope you can get good financing. Strike now while interest rates are still pretty low!! Hope you're doing ok with the COVID. ](*,)is everyone else still negative?


----------



## Flueky88

Winter thanks, seems my symptoms are pretty similar. I was aching lower back, butt, and legs as well as fatigue, fever, headache. I started feeling better yesterday afternoon and feel mostly better today. DHstarted symptoms yesterday morning but is starting to do better. I'M still concerned so he's at dr today. His heart rate was 110 yesterday and o2 in 94 to 96 range yesterday. I know the o2 says aren't "low" but it still caused a change for him. Girls are fine so far and I hope they stay well.

Gigs still thinking girly :)

Oh no hope you can get a new tire or the busted one fixed. I'm sure push mowing was awful in this heat, yuck! The guy that was mowing our yard, he had a zero turn mower and it took him like 4 or 5 hours. It had a larger mower deck than ours. DH is thinking 7 or 8 hours to mow. When you think about how he watches the girls while I work during the week and he works weekends. We just don't have that kind of time. So we would like to get a tractor to bush hog and get it done quick. We could pay someone to take care of it but we would most likely be paying the same or more than if we had our own tractor and did the yard ourselves. Plus, we don't like to worry if the person will flake out on us. I think we might wait a little to see if there is a good deal on a used tractor.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry about the COVID, my mom also had an elevated HR and O2 dipping down to 94ish when she had it just recently. She’s fully recovered now, though!

Gigs I have zero ultrasound interpretation skills but it’s lovely you got to see her pics!

AFM been busy trying to figure out wedding planning. SO’s mom said we can’t do it at their house because of the risk of liability for if someone falls, apparently the health insurance can go after you even if the person doesn’t want to. We’re looking at a barn venue that’s actually reasonably priced at the moment. Our total expenses will probably be like $16k if we do it there, but it would still be like $12k if we did it at home so probably worth the peace of mind. 

Additionally, SO just pulled out and got some on my vulva, so I guess I’m in the TWW now unless I don’t ovulate in the next 5 days. Somehow he didn’t know you can get pregnant from finishing on the outside? I was like bruh it’s all wet on the outside too, so the sperm can swim in. I’m having another delayed ovulation this cycle, CD22 and still creamy CM. It’s increasing though, so probably will turn to EWCM in the next few days. I’ve also had cycles with scant EWCM, so we’ll see.


----------



## gigglebox

Shae did I ever suggest borrowing chairs from a church? Sometimes churches have a plethora of folding chairs to lend. I know this is like weeks late but there ya go lol
Barns are really wonderful wedding venues! I went to a barn wedding once and they had draped lights everywhere and it was just so beautiful, a lovely combination of rustic and fantasy.
Hmm well I guess your SO knows better now, lol! although chances are still slim in that scenario...but not zero! 

fluek good grief that's a long time to mow! i'll tell ya, I would 100% prefer to just hire someone but we can't afford it, nor can we justify it since we have the riding mower. i got a replacement tire but hubby hasn't replaced it for whatever reason. idk. i don't harass him about it because he typically mows the grass so i figure it's his problem to solve...or not. anyway it will be nice though to be able to bush hog it when you want, plus that tractor can do double duty with other things that come along with large property. Or a back up vehicle if you need to go somewhere! LOL -- or that just here where people decide to take their tractors for 7mp joy rides down the 2 lane roads? hahaha

sorry you've got the ick going around your house! I hope the kids avoid it and hubby and you recover quickly.

Winter whatever you decide will work fine, I'm sure your DS will be excited to get in a pool whenever it happens! I this age there's no real pressure to learn to swim unless you plan on being near water, right? Honestly I want mine to have the skill but I don't like swimming. I LOVED it as a kid, but now...nope. natural bodies of water are just dark and muddy and full of creatures and it grosses me out. In a pool you're just soaking in chemicals and other people's filth an that's also gross. BTW you know that "chlorine smell" at the pool? I learned this past year that the smell is actually chorlamine, which is a chemical created when chlorine mixes with pee. Chlorine is odorless. If you're smelling it, there's pee in the pool. so, Yeah think about that next time you're at the pool *vomit*

so one of my friends is on baby watch! she was due yesterday, nothing yet. fx she has it tomorrow morning as that'll put me in for a win on her due date pool  this is her first, a boy. She is a nurse and I sent her the u/s photos because he coworker likes to look at them and interpret them -- she also says girl. I feel pretty sure, and I'm really excited; but there's also this weird feeling that comes along with being the only one to "know"! I did tell hubby but I don't think he's convinced. I told my SIL that I think I know (I mean she did give me access to the photos after all lol); her shower was yesterday and she was trying to get me to spill my opinion, haha. She had cards out for people to fill out and make their guesses; I just drew a smiley face haha. I will be getting her a little necklace though with the three kiddos initials for her to open at the hospital I think (she's already picked two girl names, both start with the same letter).


----------



## Flueky88

Shae thanks that's reassuring that your mom didn't get worse. 

I can't believe you'll be getting married in less than a year. Also, fx that there were no super swimmers. That way you won't have to pay for a dress alteration or have a newborn at a wedding. 

Gigs yeah we got a huge discount from our previous guy. Got a quote today. 350 each time. So 700/month. Yeah paying for our own tractor is cheaper. Also, people definitely drive tractors on the road. I think someone drive their lawn mower to town last year LOL

Hope your friend has a good L&D.


----------



## shaescott

Lol I told my mom and she initially facepalmed but when I asked her my chances she said “near zero. Dang it :rofl: I was expecting to need dress alterations anyway, I ordered a size up because it felt a little tight on my waist (per the size chart my waist was an inch bigger than the size I was wearing), so it’ll likely need to come in a bit for the bust. SO says I must be nearing ovulation because for the past month or so I’ve been feeling quite guilty about doing the deed because I’ve become much more religious and we’re not married of course, and now all of a sudden I want it anyway, so he says I must be fertile. He’s probably not wrong lol, no positive ovulation test yet though. 

We went to a new restaurant for dinner and I got two alcohol containing drinks and for some reason they’re hitting me super hard, I’m sitting on the bathroom floor super dizzy and nauseous and tipsy. I need to shower but I’m a little worried about getting in like this. This has never happened to me before after 2 drinks, I get tipsy fast but it’s normally a pleasant tipsy, so not sure what’s going on. I know logically that it’ll pass but I can’t help but be a little worried because I feel so off and so not “with it”, my brain is like mush. It’s probably a good sign that I can tell my brain is acting like mush, though. I have work in the morning so I’m on a schedule here but I can’t do anything but sit on the floor with my head against the wall.


----------



## WinterBub

How are you all going with the COVID, flueky? :hugs:hope that your OH is feeling better. Glad to hear that you had a pretty mild experience for yourself so far. 

Hope that your wooziness was short lived, shae and you could go to work without any issues. GL on the TWW! The barn wedding sounds great. Such a nice backdrop for photos!! :rofl: And a couple of thousand $ is well worth it for peace of mind. That also means that your in laws can relax and enjoy the day vs play hosts. :) 

I hope that you're right about the gender, giggle! I couldn't wait to find out because I would totally end up assuming that I knew and would then be thrown for a loop if/when I was wrong. I was sure my LO was a girl... Nope :rofl: I really didn't care either way, but I feel like it would've been odd to assume that all the way through and then not meet the person you were expecting to meet at the end! And gross pool factoid- lol! I thought the smell was bleach from cleaning :shrug:

Having a bit of a self pity party- had a play date today and I thought we all had a great time. Texted to ask if they wanted to get together again later this week, and no reply. I get all self conscious (seemingly) about putting myself out there :nope:. So now I'm wracking my brain to think if I said or did anything weird or off putting. :cry: I hate trying to make friends as an adult!


----------



## gigglebox

Awww Winter! Maybe she’s just busy? I made a new mom friend recently that I reeeaaally like! And she is very slow to respond to texts. I’m that way too, or I think I responded but I never did, or I read a text with every intention of responding but then forget. Maybe it was just something like that. Anyway I hope you make a friend; this new friendship whereI get along with the mom and the kids get along is the first time I’ve had this literally ever. I didn’t realize how much I needed a friendship like this. It’s nice and I wish it for you, too!

shae I’m impressed your post was so coherent! How are you feeling now? Did you get a hangover?


----------



## WinterBub

You're so sweet. I can get all wound up about stuff like that- it's like dating, and now I feel like it's obvious I like her more than she likes me :rofl: ! She did text back and we said we'll try and do something next week. I'll let her follow up on that and see if it actually happens. :shrug: I'm so glad that you made a Mom friend! ❤️ We had a group of 3 of us for about 3 years, all with young babies or pregnant/TTC together etc, and it was great! Then one left right before COVID, and the other left when COVID hit... I think I've been a bit lonely the last two years. I don't need lots of friends, but 3-4 would be nice! 

Hope you're all doing ok, flueky :hugs:how is your oh? 

And thinking of you too, dobby. :hugs:


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’m glad she responded! I definitely dread having to make mom friends because I have trouble making long term friends in general, and I suck at social interaction so most people think I’m weird or bitchy. Not exactly a recipe for success. My best friend doesn’t particularly want kids, but she says she’s accepted that whoever she marries likely will and she’s okay with having kids if that’s what her spouse wants. However, she’s happy to be a cool aunt, so at least there’s that.

Gigs autocorrect is a powerful tool to fake sober :rofl:

Wedding planning updates:
We scheduled a venue tour for the 18th at the place with the barn reception. We won’t be able to eat there at the tour because we had to make it a morning tour in order to make it to SO’s great grandma’s birthday party later in the day, but I may bring my dad there for Father’s Day so we can taste the food. Here’s some pictures of the venue:

Reception barn, it has an antique candle chandelier plus decorative string lights. 

Ceremony gazebo

I noticed lots of the pictures from the venue have floral arrangements on the gazebo, so I started looking at options for that. A proper florist would be like $2,500 for bouquets and decor arrangements, so I’m looking at silk flowers as a cost effective alternative. Plus, they last forever, no risk of wilted flowers and it’s a keepsake! Here’s what I’m looking at at the moment:

Gazebo floral arrangements

Bouquets for me and bridesmaids


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry reading but not really processing/retaining. Took a new job so I single-handedly moved my classroom home. Took five round trips. Didn’t have help because my stepdad gave my brother Covid because he’s a selfish a**. And for whatever reason my brother had a sore throat for a day but didn’t test until an hour after we went over. A’s BT also had it last week. A and I are symptomatic but testing negative on pcr and rapid. So it must just be something else because the BT exposure was a week ago and the brother exposure was 4 days. OA and I had a chat where he said right person wrong time and it’s not fair to keep me in a relationship where I’m not getting everything I dreamed. My life is basically (still) a giant s* show.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

I can be very particular and sometimes bossy/stubborn/opinionated about things, and that can come off as weird and/or bitchy, so I feel you on that one! It just seems so weird that it is seemingly a struggle to make a friend or two, you know?? I mean, maybe I am weird and/or off-putting :shrug: anyway, I'll shelve my self doubt/pity party. :pop:

Giggle- how'd you meet your mom friend? And what kind of stuff have you been doing together? Share your mom friend making wisdom!!

I love your venue pictures, shae! It's all absolutely gorgeous sometimes we don't get our first preference (OH's folks' house), but what we get instead ends up being a better fit. I'd totally put that venue in this category. It looks lovely, and there are practical advantages, too. :thumbup: Lovely flower ideas in those pictures! 

Big hugs, dobby :hugs:
and fwiw- I don't think your life is a s*how. I admire a lot of what you do. Being a teacher is amazing, and you have a beautiful little boy. I know a break up hurts, but you had reservations about it, and there's usually no good that comes out of trying to force it. I'm impressed with how hard you work, and how you talk about/advocate for A in the things that you've discussed on here. Hope everyone in the fam is over COVID shortly, and things start to look up :hugs:id love to hear about the new job when things settle down and you feel like sharing. 

Still thinking of you, flueky, and praying for your COVID troubles to be over for the whole family shortly. :hugs:

And hoping all is going well for you with the new baby, pretty! :cloud9:


----------



## Flueky88

Shae bahaha definitely a sign O is near LOL Also hope that feeling passed quickly so you could shower and rest before work.

I was pretty much the same as your friend until I met DH. I didn't really want kids but figured I probably would because my partner probably would. I met DH and them I really wanted to have kids with him. I didn't get baby fever until after we got married though.

Beautiful pics of the venue and I love the bouquets!

Winter ugh it is so damn hard because I over analyze things too. I do know I'm a bit odd anyways. I miss my "old" friends but we just kind of drifted apart with our lives going very different directions. I'm glad she responded though and hope you guys can meet up next week.

Gigs when is the disc golf competition this month?

Dobby maybe rsv? I saw one of my FB friends post about her kids having rsv. Also, I'm interested to hear about your new job.

Pretty hope you all are settling in well.

AFM thanks everyone. I feel mostly better. The fever is lingering though and I just notice myself getting tired easily. Could be much worse though. I think this means I can't go to work in person until Tuesday so I will miss another one of my classes for work. Oh well, can't help it.

Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## shaescott

Winter thanks, the venue is lovely, unfortunately we’re looking at more like $18k (including attire, rings, etc) for a wedding at a proper venue like this or anywhere else, but it’s not the end of the world. As long as I’m not spending more than $20k. Might have to do some borrowing from my parents, they offered $2k as a gift but I may need to ask them about a loan from them. My credit card limit is only $4.7k and they won’t increase it because I apparently haven’t used enough of the limit to qualify for an increase? I’ve used at least $2k multiple times but I guess that’s not enough. I know my parents’ credit card has a MUCH higher limit (understandably so, considering they’re 55 and have a credit score over 800), so I might need their help with that while we earn the funds. My debit card will decline if I try to charge a large amount, it declined at the bridal shop even though I had plenty in my account, probably because it’s a small local credit union, they tend to do that. So if I have enough in my checking it doesn’t matter, my card won’t let me charge it. SO’s family has a lot less money than us so I really don’t expect them to be able to contribute much in terms of money, although I know they are always down for volunteering their time and hard work. 
Anyway. Enough money talk. Agh.

I’ve thrown many a pity party about my apparent unlikeableness, so I feel you there :hugs: college sucked. I made one long term friend, and not until junior year. Quite frankly my SO is the person who understands me the best without judgement, and it is so nice to be able to relax and not worry what someone is thinking about me, I can just be totally myself and he loves every bit of it. I have my best friend who also likes me the way I am, although I do get the occasional well intentioned judgement :rofl: other than that, I have two coworkers I also went to nursing school with that I consider my friends, just not best friends. One of them actually hated me at the beginning of nursing school cuz she thought I was a know it all and a bitch lol, but everyone really softened toward each other during the last semester, and she told me that she likes me now because I mellowed out and recognized I don’t know everything lol (she’s not wrong). My coworker friends will absolutely still judge me lol but much less harshly than the average person. I’m inviting those two to the wedding, one actually asked me if she was invited and I had been struggling with whether I should ask if she wanted to come cuz I wasn’t sure how much we were friends vs coworkers so I was like “do you want to? I didn’t know if that was weird” And she was like “um YES I want to come, you’re my friend” so that solves that. 

Flueks I’m glad you’re feeling better, sorry the fever is lingering though. My mom had fevers for several days, she really turned the corner to feeling much better around when they stopped though. Hopefully that means yours will be gone soon!


----------



## shaescott

Currently looking at these for the florals. Found them on Etsy.

Having a hard time deciding between bouquets because one is a little too pink but I like all the baby’s breath, and the other has too much pure white for me but I like the greenery style. Agh. They can customize it though so I may ask for the pinker one with a bit more ivory added in to balance it out. 

I’m thinking for reception tables I’ll get burlap runners and ivory blush rose petals to sprinkle along the runners (instead of expensive centerpieces). The venue provides decorative candles and white tablecloths for the tables so I think that’ll tie everything together well.


----------



## WinterBub

Glad that you're feeling better, flueky. Hopefully you can kick the fever, and that'll be it. How's your OH feeling? That's so interesting that you didn't get baby fever until you met your OH. Love it! With three babies quite close together, I just assumed you would've always wanted a big family. "When you know, you know", right?

You sound quite similar to me, Shae. I can definitely be a know it all #-oand I have a couple of friends from various stages of life. But I moved around a lot, so no old friends where we live now to just kind of casually hang out with. Most of my friends from earlier on are childless, too. (I'd never quite realized that!) I have a few friends from high school/college/old jobs to email/text with- but that's not quite the same. Anyway... I should probably get into some sort of hobby for myself and spend some time with adults doing some kind of common interest. Mom friends would be nice, too! Thank you for the kindness and understanding, y'all! And I feel the same about my OH, shae. He's my best friend :) but it's hard then when you rely so much on one person for everything.

I can't remember what we spent on our wedding. I'd just suggest that you think over whatever financial goals you have for the next few years. A bigger wedding isn't worth the money if it means you won't be able to have vacations for years, buy a house etc... There's some kind of happy medium where you get the day that you want without going over the top. Just my two cents!

Love the flowers- and I'd go with the design you want and swap the colors like you say. Can they send you the sample picture before doing all the bouquets? It'd be awesome if you could give some feedback on what you like and they could offer 2-3 options tailored for you. And the table design sound like a great way to tie it all together without breaking the bank. :)


----------



## shaescott

Winter I need a hobby too, I really don’t have any hobbies I’m really passionate about. Unless I can find someone totally obsessed with the details of natural physiological birth, which is really more of a special interest and not a hobby… I should take up sewing or something, idk. I have a new sewing machine I got as a gift that I haven’t set up cuz idk how and haven’t bothered to look at the manual yet. 

Re: the flowers, they send you a pic of them before sending them so you can ask them to tweak them if needed. 

We’re definitely skimping on a lot of things for the wedding. One of the groomsmen will be the DJ, he has a degree in music production and owns big speakers and everything. The photographer will be a family friend, we were going to splurge on it but honestly we just can’t afford it. We’ll encourage guests to take pictures and post them on our hashtag or something. SO’s mom is going to make my veil. No real flowers, can’t afford them. An affordable venue that’s nice rather than an expensive absolutely breathtaking one. Gotta cut costs where we can without feeling like we’re missing out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae not gonna lie idk the context because I didn’t read but those photos are really pretty.

I have a few more hectic days next week then I’ll catch up

the long short was none of the districts immediately bordering my son’s or where I’m moving are hiring externally. There’s low enrollment in the bay. I got invited to an interview Friday and forced myself to go. Ended up loving the principal and teacher. It was a tough call because I had re-committed to staying at my current school. But the commute is 20-25m instead of 35-40 and without having to cross a bridge. I’ll make 6k more than my current salary plus they pay 100% of my medical benefits for both A and me. My health premium is $950/month and dental is $130/month. That’s so huge. They’re also offering a probationary contract right off the bat, so I can have my permanent status back in two academic years and having a prob contract means I have a lot more Union/job protection than a temporary contract where I can be released without any reason. They take ten years of service credit, so I don’t lose any years of service on the pay scale. I’m scared and sad to leave, but everyone at my school said it’s the right move. We’ve been working without a contract for two years. The state is funding schools to give a COLA of 5% (usually its 2-3) to teachers but our district just wants to keep it for themselves and not pass it along again. They’re getting sued for not paying the required $150/month medical contribution. I also looked up their contract. I have to be on campus at 7:45, which is fine as A’s AM care opens at 7. Then they get out at 2:10 with no requirement to stay after school, so I can prep for the next day, run any errands, then pick up A. My mom is taking a leave so she’s also offered to tag in more/ we’ll only live less than 15 minutes away.

I just always second guess my big decisions.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that sounds amazing! More salary and what a huge difference in benefits!! I am excited for you :)

Also, I get the second guessing of big decisions. It sounds like you made the best choice to me though :)

Winter DH has been feeling better. He actually felt better quicker than me. We didn't technically plan to have all 3 kids so close. It took me 18 months to conceive dd1 so we tried for #2 when V turned 1.....we conceived that month . E was a bit of a slip up with a failed PO. So grateful for her though. DH wasn't sure about having a 3rd but I did. E is such a Daddy's girl though and he is glad we had a 3rd. 

Shae I like both bouquets! We did fake flowers as well. I didn't want any allergies ruining my day.


----------



## WinterBub

I guess these things work out as they're mean to, Flueky! Glad that you got to have the family your wanted ❤️ and great to hear that your OH is feeling better too. 

Dobby- that all sounds amazing! Better conditions/benefits, shorter commute, more pay... The pluses seems to way outweigh the risks :) it is always scary to do something new, but from what you say, it seems like it would've been crazy not to do this. 

I'm so annoyed- I've been using the cb ovulation monitor thing, and today was a key day to test but I forgot and missed the testing window (they give you 6hrs). It's now looking for an LH surge. I can't see clearly online- does LH go up/stay up for a few days? Or if I missed the test and today was the day- will it not see the surge this month?


----------



## Flueky88

Winter typically the surge lasts 2 days for me. Some people always have short surges though. I think overall most people have a surge that lasts more than 24 hours. 

AFM Weight was 166 this morning. I can't believe how close I'm getting to my goal!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty loved the birth story! So glad you’re all doing well. Been loving your posts on insta <3

Gigs that’s awesome that you can hubs have a system that you can both get some time to do your own thing. I’d be wary of the raw milk just because I’d be assuming it’s got a high fat content since it hasn’t been processed. Not that I know anything, but I did Google it and the first response said raw milk typically has over 4.5% fat where store bought whole milk has 3.5%. But obviously the fat content of raw milk will vary more because it’ll be based on a bunch of factors in the cow’s life vs being processed. I do hope you find a suit that you look! It’s so easy to say it to others to love your body and accept it because it’s beautiful but so hard to turn that talk inwards. While I don’t believe in finding a suit to please others, you should feel happy and confident in what you wear and live your best life. So hoping you find the suit that makes you light up. I do agree that weight is so finicky so definitely focus on the non numerical wins as well. I’m sorry about the chemo recommendation and I’ll keep my FXed that there’s another option and, if not, that the chemo works and isn’t too hard on her. I got no insight on the u/s pics lol but I agree girl just from lack of obvious penis. There was no hiding A’s lol.

I feel y’all on the trust issues with babysitters. I haven’t used care.com. I looked at it once for au pairs but they were out of my budget. Usually when I was a teen, I was hired by word of mouth/ friends of family or family friends. In college, I was hired through a college job site. I know mentioned that you live in a pretty rural area so that may not be an option. Sorry everyone is having a tough time finding a reliable and trustworthy sitter. FXed

Flueky sorry to hear about the ultrasound results, but I’m glad you’re not worried. Idk much about that or surgery, but I hope things either resolve on their own or the surgery is minor and goes smoothly. Hoping the tractor hunt goes well! And so glad V’s birthday went well! I echo everyone else about MIL. That’s really difficult that she’s being so stubborn but you did what you could and said what you had to say. Hugs. I’m so sorry you had covid. :( Glad to hear things are improving and hopefully you’re back to 100% soon. And that everyone else in the house is holding up well too.

Winter re swimming, I haven’t gotten A lessons because he won’t listen LOL. My friend got private 1-1 in her parents’ pool for her daughter during the pandemic. I’d say she got a handle of lessons before she got into it with the teacher and fired him. I took A to the pool like 2-3 times and tossed some basic info at him (blow bubbles, kick, use your arms). We got the kids together yesterday for a pool day, and honestly you’d think my kid had the lessons and hers had never been in a pool. We do use those vests with the floats attached though because buoyancy is not a thing for either kid LOL and mine loves to jump in and swim around with no mind to how deep the water is. YES right?! Making friends as an adult sucks! We met a mom at the kinder orientation and she was like so eager to get my number and get the kids together. I told her about A’s ASD and speech and she texted back this long sweet reply that her nephews have ASD and it’s nbd. But guess who has ghosted me since! Hugs. I met a teacher who is a single mom at this training but she lives north of here and I’m moving so it’s like we’d never realistically hang out. She wants to get together next week but A- I don’t want to drive that way and B- I don’t want to build a friendship just to ditch it in a month. I do feel bad though because I know adult friend making sucks and she was so hype to get our boys together. It’s so much worse than dating. I’m glad she ended up getting back to you! Woot! Re lh surges. I test compulsively LOL. I usually get two days of positives then the the third day I’ll go negative and that’s when I O. So if I had missed the first day of my surge, I’d still see it the second day.

Shae sorry the backyard plan fell through. I’m glad you found a barn in your price point! Reminds me of the proposal with Sandra B and Ryan R. Love the pictures of the venue! I like the idea of silk flowers, especially if it’s more cost effective. I don’t know how crafty your friends are, but I know watching “Bridezillas” that DIY parties are a thing. I feel like if there was alcohol and music and my friends, I’d enjoy sitting around making centerpieces and silk floral arrangements. That’s nice that the etsy seller will show you the arrangements before fulfilling the order/ shipping. It’s not my day and both are gorgeous, but I’m right there with you. Something in between the two bouquets would be perfect. I don’t know anything about the actual wedding day, but it sounds like you’re covering all of your bases and it’s going to be a beautiful day. The wedding industry and social media just want you to think you have to spend boat loads of money. My cousin spent 50k on hers, and for what? A bunch of unnecessary show and now she can’t afford to find a place to live because she can’t afford to pay two months rent upfront and her credit sucks. So I do agree think about any impending financial goals. I know you’re eager to TTC right away. When do you want to buy a place or what’s the rent like in the area you want to raise your babies? Do you want to vacation? Are you going on a honeymoon? While I don’t think any of that should stop you from having your dream wedding, I will say that the advice I always hear from my married friends is to never take a loan to pay for your wedding. Like for me, I wouldn’t mind it just because I have equity. So when I opened the HELOC to pay for my custody battle, it’s a 10 year term with a 25,000 line of credit. I used all $25. My payment is only like $100/month and it doesn’t impact my credit score. In fact, it improved it because I paid off my credit cards, which is what really hurts your credit. So my credit score was 805 then dropped to like 720 and now is up to 864. I know the funds are tricky, but sounds like you’re really being mindful and practical about it. Hehe. I also feel you on the I know when I’m ovulating because day to day I love my life and don’t want another baby but then suddenly for a week I’ve got baby brain HAHA. 

AFM well I basically filled you in haha. The only downside to this new job is that it will be work. I teach in a very proficient school, so if you don’t really show up then the kids don’t suffer academically. This school definitely needs you to actually teach haha. I’ve gotten a bit complacent though so it’ll be a good kick in the pants. 

Only other new thing is I have A’s second transition meeting tomorrow. Last one was HEATED. The gen ed team is coming to this one. I did take A to meet with the kinder teachers and rsp teacher 1-1 last week. The RSP teacher was a first year fifth grade teacher when I was in fifth grade there lol. She was like I didn’t have you but I remember you were next door with Andrea! Not a lot of black kids roll through that school LOL But she was like my observation is he’s really compliant. Obviously you know his deficits but a lot of kids come in lacking the fine motor skills. She said he responded really well to the timer and if/then statements (stuff he’s been working on with his BT) and that she actually thinks he could be more independent and successful with a part time aide. My friend/ his advocate was saying if she thinks he only needs a p/t aide then she’s not going to push SDC first. Which she did say that her recommendation for gen ed would be to start with a P/T aide then check in after 3-4 weeks to make any adjustments as needed. But she did also say SDC would could be a benefit just for the smaller class size and larger teacher ratio so he may learn independence faster in that situation. But it’s K-3 and honestly A is going to adapt to his peers and I know once they put kids in SDC it’s basically impossible to get them back to gen ed despite what people say.

My mom finally woke up in her divorce and realized that everything I was saying is true. So they’re going to end up in court probably. The only thing I wasn’t shocked by but was new was that the mediator said if my stepdad’s goal is to protect the kids then they should just put everything in the kids’ names now. And my mom said sure, let’s do it! And he said no. Then they argued about the properties because my mom’s two properties will be worth far less than his two. And he was saying but the potential of her two is better because the lot sizes are huge and she could develop them into huge money makers. And my mom said with what money would I do that? And so my mom said well if you think what I’m getting is so much better then we can switch. And he immediately said no. Like I’m not shocked because it’s not about the kids at all. I know it’s not about my brother/me/A. And I had a suspicion it wasn’t about the twins and was about him/his son from his first marriage. But this just confirms it. He's trying to keep her from going to court by saying that when he signed the house to her he legally only owned half, so she only would get a 1/4 which is less than what they're negotiating now. But the thing is he lied to her and said he owned it outright. And even gave her a deed that showed they owned it together not him, her, and his ex wife. And honestly I know he stalled signing the divorce papers for his ex so I think for sure he intentionally waited to sign them until after he signed the house to my mom for this exact moment. Either way, my mom found the hidden paperwork and snagged it before she left the house to prove he lied to her. He doesn't know she has it. And he lied to her about having a key to her house because I asked her for a key and literally same day HE gave me a copy of the key saying he made it for me that morning! So hello! I told my mom he literally does divorce mediation/cases, so he wouldn't even need an attorney. He knows you'd have to go get an expensive attorney. If what he's saying is true, after a year of arguing in mediation going to court would be better for him. So obviously he doesn't want you to go to court for a reason, which is he's getting a better deal in mediation than he would in court.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also apparently my friend is teaching her kid how to ride a bike and I'm like wait... I probably should do that LOL but how?!

And I'm hoping my mom doesn't piss of my stepdad too much cuz I'm using his backyard for A's party. My brother is home though for the summer and I know he won't cancel on me because my brother would be PISSED. I'd say it's low key. Except I rented a pony and a petting zoo :rofl: I invited two kids from his school knowing they'll likely bring their one sibling each. My cousin and her two kids. My friend and her daughter (the one we went swimming with). And a coworker and her son. But covid numbers rising aside, half these kids have special needs. One kid has a speech delay as well, one is my kid LOL, one has moderate ASD, and one is blind. So I don't want to overstim anyone with a huge party. And this is already pushing it in my opinion as far as numbers go. My friend made a cute comment that he's just like Antonio from Encanto, so LOL that's our theme now! I have about $150 visa gift cards from the end of the year so I'm hoping I can use them to buy Amazon gift cards and find some plates and what not that way. Snagged our matchy matchy shirts off etsy (thanks Shae for mentioning etsy or I'd have forgotten I want to do matchy shirts)

And also we've hit toddler stage of running around naked and playing hide and seek with his p* so :rofl:

ETA: Had A's second meeting and he'll be starting gen ed kinder with all the supports I wanted so hahaha eat it school district. And I went to see Jurassic Park and snuck in a shot because AMC doesn't serve alcohol at 11am like Century does hahahah


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad A is getting to stay in Gen Ed with an aide, that really sounds like the best solution. I remember when I was in elementary school a couple kids had a different adult focused on helping them, I assume now it was for kids with learning disabilities or other issues requiring extra help. But, we never had kids with more than mild ASD in gen eds, just those kids who are super smart and fully functional but won’t make eye contact and are sometimes a bit too blunt due to ASD, so we didn’t realize they had ASD until at least middle school, we just thought they were a bit odd. I’m glad that’s changing and more kids with ASD are getting to interact with the neurotypical kids, I think it’s good for everyone involved. 

Winter my LH surge usually peaks about 24 hours after starting (I’ll notice it’s not positive but darker than usual and it’s darkest 24 hours after that), and then probably takes another 12-24 hours to drop back down to baseline.

Speaking of which, I had an aggressively positive OPK this morning. I don’t remember if I didn’t test yesterday or if it was just negative yesterday morning. But it took long enough, it’s CD29. It’s like when my body doesn’t ovulate at the normal time it just takes another 2 weeks, idky. But I was spotting through CD16, so I wonder if something weird was just going on. Definitely not normal for me to spot that long, maybe until CD10 tops. I took a digi hpt around CD15 to be sure and it was negative. Always possible that something happened and I missed it because I got my period 2 days early and didn’t bother to test until my spotting was ending, but I’ll never know. All I know is that when I started temping at CD11 it was in pre-ovulatory temp range. I didn’t temp the previous cycle so :shrug: it’s more likely my hormones were just doing something weird. 

It’s been too long since that BD where semen got on the external area so no shot there. While I’m still baby crazy during ovulation, I also don’t want to not fit into my wedding dress, and I definitely don’t want to be visibly pregnant at my wedding. And of course my hormones had me asking SO for BD but he’s exhausted from working outside in 88 degree heat with high humidity all day, so he said no.


----------



## WinterBub

.


----------



## WinterBub

Woot! Great news on A's school arrangements :) that sounds like a fantastic result. I hope that it all goes well, and he really thrives. And im sorry about your Mom's divorce. These events just tend to bring out the worst in people :( 

The bday tshirts are adorable! ❤️

So what do you think happened to you this cycle, shae?? 

Bravo again on the weight loss flueky :) What weight did you start out at, again? Losing 8lb has been a grind over here. I'm in awe of your efforts :) :) :)

Thank you all for the LH surge feedback. So flipping annoying... My test window is 6-12, and I realized I missed it at 12.07. gah! I got up to test at 6am the next day, and so far no surge :( Last month the CB digital device was seemingly bang on. AF started 16 days after it said my surge began. We will see what happens this cycle... 

Slight disaster over here. Washed LO's clothes and put them through the dryer. Apparently there was a glitter purple crayon that is now stained and melted all over his clothes and the drum of the dryer. Wiped out the drum with nail polish remover (works well, btw!) And now soaking the stains on the clothes with dishwashing liquid. Hope it works to fix both the clothes and the dryer ](*,)


----------



## shaescott

Winter will it really just not allow you to test outside that window? That seems odd. I take an OPK whenever I wake up and get up to pee, which could be 5 am or 1 pm depending on the day. 
Sorry to hear about the glitter purple crayon. That’s honestly the stuff of nightmares to me. That and tissues being in a pocket so little bits of tissue get on all the clothes. Agh. 

lol nevermind on SO saying no. I basically bargained by saying no cuddles without BD and he feels that he needs cuddles to sleep well at night (even though I’ve come in to him snoring many a time). He attempted to coerce me into coming to bed by taking my phone into the bedroom and then physically picking me up to take me to bed but I resisted and he didn’t want to hurt me so he couldn’t get me off the couch :rofl: he assumed I’d get bored without my phone but I lit a candle and took out a book so he gave up and said okay to the BD so he could get cuddles before bed. And then of course some :spermy: got on the external area again, mostly my fault cuz I kept moving my body into the :spermy: trajectory field/blast zone after he pulled out :blush:. He was fully aware of what I was doing lol. So here we go again for another TWW. 

Of course about 10 minutes later I was like “I’m an idiot” but that fertile brain is a real b*tch sometimes. And then another 20 minutes later my brain was like “wait, if I orgasm it increases my chances” and I hadn’t so I went and did that. Now I have very mixed feelings, a mix of regret/guilt and also desperately wanting to be pregnant. SO was like “if you get pregnant without me finishing in you I’m gonna be pissed because I didn’t even get to fully enjoy it” :rofl: understandable tbh. It’s like when I’m not fertile my desire to be pregnant is only mild, but when I am fertile all logic goes out the window. I thought wedding planning was helping, but apparently not during ovulation lol. 

We tour the venue in the pictures next weekend and honestly now I’m like AHHHHH what if I get pregnant and can’t fit into my dress because I’m only a few months postpartum. :dohh: good thing I ordered a size up. I’d be due in early March. Clearly I’m getting ahead of myself here but I’m also realizing that this is really the last month I could get pregnant and potentially fit into my dress. I really gotta be smarter about avoiding (unless of course it’s too late for that). 

I shall request neutral vibes/thoughts/prayers as I don’t want anti-baby stuff going up to God but I also don’t want pro-baby stuff going up to him either. In these situations I tend to stick with praying that God’s will be done and everything turn out for the best, regardless of the outcome. I don’t want to pray not to get pregnant because if I then do get pregnant, I’ll feel bad I requested the baby not to exist. Maybe that’s way overthinking but it’s where my brain goes. There should never be a time (post-fertilization) when my future baby was anything but wanted and cherished. 

Okay, time to stop being neurotic and go to bed.


----------



## WinterBub

It is a nightmare. Luckily it was crayola, so it came out of most of the clothes with a presoak in Dawn and then washed hot/heavy. I threw out a couple of the really bad things, but kind of regret that now, as they likely could've been salvaged. Oh well. The drum of the dryer is now tinted purple #-obut at least the color doesn't come off onto clothes. Took ages to fix that, though. And the fumes were not fun! 

You made me LOL with "blast zone", Shae. :rofl: I'm still team honeymoon baby ;) Have you guys discussed when the real baby making would come into the picture? Just wondering if you're on the same page now you're engaged- ie. Is it all on once you're married?


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’m glad you got it pretty much fixed. Too bad about the few clothes that got thrown out. 

I was aiming to get a laugh with “blast zone” so I’m glad I succeeded :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Y’all are champs for sticking through those essays :rofl:

Aww Shae the hormones always get the best of us haha. You know I’m camp baby after the wedding, but that’s because I’m there with you on the not being visibly pregnant for photos hehe (not that there’s anything wrong with that, pregnant brides are gorgeous too) but also you know I love booze. So you know I’m team get preggo on that honeymoon! LOL though to the story. Honestly them hormones and millions of years of evolution are hard to win against. Especially when you are in such a committed partnership. But I do agree that there is a plan and what will be with be. So neutral vibes.

Winter so frustrating about the testing. Hopefully all works out. And nooo I’m glad you found a solution to clean out the dryer and clothes but :( I can only imagine. I’m glad that you saved most of the clothes, and don’t feel bad about tossing some clothes out. A lot of parents at A’s school just have them toss the clothes if the kids have a #2 accident. I’m like one of the few weirdos apparently that is like nah bag it up and send it home. Also high five! Omg I love that you called it team honeymoon! I write my replies as I read so I just saw that we phrased it the same way hehe. Great. Minds.

Thanks everyone! Yeah, I’m pro inclusion as long as it benefits the students. It’s a win for everyone when it’s done properly. I’ll be honest, I don’t think his ASD is the big issue. The speech is but he has enough to get by when he wants to and kids can be taught to be patient. What I think is going to be problematic is the ADHD. The RSP teacher was like yeah I could hold his attention 30 seconds to a minute per task and I’m like YUP sounds about right

Re the divorce it sounds like they came to an agreement they both can live with. My mom thinks he has a girlfriend who is probably pushing him to be done with it, and I’m like LOL mom he had a girlfriend before you even hit him with the divorce. It does not take two hours to go to cvs or get me a sandwich from Togo’s.

Re Etsy yeah I went a little crazy. I got a digital banner download to print, a personalized Antonio door, the shirts, a customized Antonio number 5 candle, some personalized Encanto favor bags, and a set of Antonio plates. Just because all the ones I could find were like either the three sisters or Mirabel and pink and purple. I’m just getting one set and basically telling my fam they’re for the guests lol. I’ll get some extra just plain green but I want the children to have the cute plates. Then I got some of those foil hanging decor off Amazon. For favors, I wanted to get some tactile stuff that our blind guest could enjoy. So I’ll probably throw in some mini play dough, wikki sticks, and kinetic sand. Then I also got a Encanto fun pack, the cupcakes have little Encanto ring toppers (half are Antonio and half are Mirabel), and some Encanto stickers. I will say I do always regret inviting my friend’s kid. Like she’s a good friend. But Aiden doesn’t really care one way or the other about her kid. And she’s allergic to gluten, diary, and oats. And I know her mom offers to bring her own cupcake and food, but that’s not how I was raised. Thank goodness the area is super progressive so finding certified gluten free places isn’t too difficult it’s just that combo of gluten AND diary that’s like commmmmme onnnnnn. I was thinking pre packaged snacks and ice cream and remade fruit cups. I want to cater some sort of app but i may just do pizza since I know she liked the gluten free diary free pizza from A’s 2nd birthday.


----------



## gigglebox

Still catching up…

Dobs your life is not a mess! You’ve just experience messy situations. I am sorry things with OA didn’t work out. Huge congrats on the new job! What what an opportunity!! Big chances are always intimidating but I bet you adjust within a month or less.

shae I love all you flower choices. The venue is stunning! Were you Saying you absolutely want an outdoor ceremony? Do they have tent options in case of rain?

winter bet we’d be fast friends irl. You ladies all have a lot to offer! But yeah, friends are so hard to find!! To answer your question, I found this mom on a homeschool page on Facebook for the county i live in. She said she was new to the area and was looking to have some play dates for the kids. Our boys were similar ages so i privately messaged her to set up a time to meet at a play ground. The kids got along and so did we :) honestly i just feel lucky. All my other attempts at friends making have not been successful. I’m also struggling to find friends for ds1. We do have an upcoming play date with a new family so hopefully we have the same kind of success there…but we’ll see.

fluek i find that so surprising you had to warm up to the idea of kids! Bummer you have to miss more work but maybe that’s not the worst thing ;)

oh we had our swim lessons! Ds1 loved it. Ds2 didn’t want to get his face wet so it was a bit challenging but he wants to go back. I told him he will have to practice getting his head wet in the tup if he wants another lesson.


----------



## gigglebox

Oh sahe I was going to suggest asking the venue if they’d do a discount if you pay in cash. Ask that to any of the places you but/rent from, you might be surprised.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby that all sounds so stressful with getting A what's best for him and the divorce situation. I hope that things can remain amicable so you can have the party in July. Those shirts are so cute! I love Encanto :) Oh and I'm glad you were able to get him what's best :)

I will also clean up poop accident clothes. It doesn't happen much other than newborn stage. V did have a little on her undies last week though. So easy to pre treat and then throw in the washer.

Gigs, the only thing was I still worked from home to avoid using so much of my PTO before sick pay kicked in. Also, all the classes I missed had to be made up LOL. I did 3 class last week, 2 this week, and 1 at the end of the month. Plus side is that I've gotten covid so I shouldn't get it during our go live with out new EMR. I also was able to attend the parents event for Kinderboost. While team member health hadn't cleared me, CDC guidelines indicates I was out of quarantine on Monday.


Winter, I was 201 in April last year. I was 196 in November which is when I was actively trying to lose. So 30lbs lost now.

Well done on getting the stains out and mostly out of the dryer. I haven't had a crayon incident yet but won't be surprised if it happens at some point.

Shae well FX that no sperm found their way to the egg. It is hard sometimes fighting that instinct during O time. Also blast zone 

So did I understand correctly that you toured the venue this weekend?? How was it?

AFM was a busy week and this week is even busier. Girls never got sick thankfully. V has really enjoyed Kinderboost. 

My weight is the same but that's okay. It may be accurate. I didn't track my food last week but I did exercise more than when I had covid. My chest is sore from chest flys so I may have a little swelling to my muscles. I did fix a key lime cheesecake for fathers day. We ended up eating on Friday though. 

I had thought I ordered 1/2 cow from a alocal butcher. I was going to split with in laws so each household got a quarter. Apparently I ordered a whole cow so each got half. Oh my goodness our chest freezer is packed, we had to put a few things in our fridge/freezer. I had the money but I was also not mentally prepared to spend nearly 1K which isn't bad for half a cow but still in my head I was only going to pay $500 or so. 

Hope you all have a happy father's day with the father figures in your life.

I probably won't be able to respond again til next weekend


----------



## Flueky88

Progress from end of May 2021 to June 2022


----------



## WinterBub

Glad to hear that the swimming lesson went well, giggle! And that sounds like a great Mom friend- sounds like you have quite a lot in common :) I've been meaning to ask- where are you now with the potential #4? Do you still think about it? Or is that a settled no at this point? Hoping that you're feeling good with wherever that discussion is at. ❤️

Sending neutral vibes too, Shae! Any more wedding plans coming together? We are invited to a wedding in August but can't make it... Anyone have any ideas for a nice little gift to send to wish them the best? Thinking less than $30... :-k

Flueky- that's amazing! Just in general amazing, and even more so given that you have three young children and a demanding job :) the difference in your face is really noticeable- woop! Do you get a lot of comments from friends/family/colleagues? :) What is your absolute ideal weight that you're going for? I'm hoping to get to 160 before doing IVF... And I think that my best weight would be 145ish. Not sure that I'll ever get there again, though :shrug: And btw- you looked pretty in your before pic, too! :) 

Dobby- when's the party? That all sounds adorable ❤️ And LOL at "the area is super progressive so finding certified gluten free places isn’t too difficult". :rofl: Good on you for saving the #2 clothes. I go either way on that stuff... Like I said, wish I'd kept a couple of items that I tossed but oh well. I weigh up how soiled and how treasured the item is. OH tries to save everything, but sometimes makes things worse. He once put a polar fleece blanket covered in vomit through the washing machine. Hot tip: you can't do that- just made a huge mess in the machine and the blanket came out worse than it went in :rofl:

AFM- finally got a peak fertility on my clear blue monitor thing. I was starting to think that it wasn't going to happen this month. It did seem right, and when I checked with a cheapy OPK, that was also blazing positive. Definitely impressed with it! Nice to know when to expect AF- just in general, and will also give me a heads up for the ivf cycle. OH is really stressed and worried about money, so just hoping he doesn't say no to ivf/another child. :nope: I don't think he will, but I foresee some wobbling because of that.


----------



## shaescott

Winter forgot to respond re: post wedding TTC. We don’t have an exact plan for that, although he said he knows I’ll want to start trying as soon as we’re married. It’ll probably depend on what’s going on with our jobs, living situation, etc. We plan to renew the lease and our roommate wants to stay another year so that will likely effect it. Though if we get pregnant immediately after the wedding we’ll have time to let him know before we renew the lease so he can choose to get the heck out. He doesn’t like kids much so I think he would.

Yay for a positive OPK/peak fertility on the monitor! I’m glad it worked for you. I assume you have to buy disposable strips for the monitor? I feel like with my occasional cycle of ovulating 2 weeks late (like this cycle), I probably should stick to my cheapie OPKs. Usually I never know whether I’m going to have a long or short cycle but this cycle I spotted through CD16 so I was pretty sure it would be extended due to my uterus not finishing emptying until then, and that’s exactly what happened.

Anyway. Fingers crossed your OH doesn’t change his mind over money troubles. It’s a tough situation to be in but I do believe that you’ll never regret having another baby, but you may regret not having another.

For the wedding gift, ask them if they have a registry! I put gifts of all price points on my registry to make it easier for people to find things they can afford to buy and for rich aunties to find the rest :rofl: (I don’t actually have a bunch of rich aunts lol, maybe one but she exclusively buys people gag gifts lol.

Dobs wow you did go all out on Etsy! But it sounds super fun and I totally get that way with themed parties, though my issue is that usually I end up planning to make 10 different foods and it’s just not possible in one kitchen :rofl: sorry about the kid with the complicated diet, but I’m sure it means the world to your friend that you include her AND accommodate her dietary needs so she doesn’t look like the odd one out. It’s annoying for sure to deal with dietary restrictions but for people who have legit allergies or intolerances I bet it’s super appreciated when people go out of their way to include them. If they’re unappreciative or demanding then that’s when you stop inviting them, no time for that crap.
The venue we looked at this weekend offers dietary accommodation meals for no extra charge, thank God, because I have vegan and gluten free family/friends. Not many, this is New England, but the few I have do still need to be fed if they’re coming. They also offer kids meals for no extra charge so I’ll be labeling that option “Kid’s meal/picky adult’s meal” because I know some adults who won’t eat anything but chicken tenders or grilled cheese. I don’t understand it because I’ll try most things and those foods just taste like crap to me, but I don’t want people to starve because they’re picky, either.

Gigs I’d love an outdoor ceremony, but they have an indoor ceremony space for inclement weather, and they set it up if there’s even the slightest chance of rain, just to be prepared. Apparently if it rains but stops prior to the ceremony they get a leaf blower and blow all the water off the chairs :haha:

Yay for swim lessons! I couldn’t keep myself afloat until I was 10 years old so I’m glad I wasn’t exposed to deep water in those 10 years.

Flueks we did tour the venue, it was lovely! I’ll describe more another time because I keep falling asleep writing this post.
Wow, 1/2 a cow in your freezer is an insane amount of beef. Also, awesome progress pics!


----------



## shaescott

Okay so wedding venue tour summary:

The venue is gorgeous. They seem like they have backup plans upon backup plans, very professional. They don’t do packages, everything is a la carte so you can customize it however you want. The barn is lovely, the first floor fits up to 140 people with a dance floor and the loft can fit an additional 60. Although the loft is open down to the main floor so they can see over the railing, we’d rather everyone be on the same floor so people don’t feel separated, so we’re glad the main floor can hold enough people for us. 

They have very strict rules regarding alcohol but it’s because of their insurance and licensing, absolutely no outside alcohol whatsoever (groomsmen who bring in nips or a flask will be kicked out), no drinking out on the lawn during the indoor reception, and they won’t over-serve people. 

We looked at the price for an open cocktail hour and beer and wine limited reception, and we honestly just can’t afford it. We did the math on an open cocktail hour and cash bar for the reception and that saves us over $5k. I don’t want to not provide any drinks at all, thus the open cocktail hour. I feel bad about it, but it helps that we’re giving them drinks for the first hour. SO’s mom said they had a cash bar at their wedding. It can be a bit taboo but we’re just too poor to pay $8k for alcohol alone. 

We went there the next day for Father’s Day lunch and the food was very good. SO tried the one menu item that’s also offered on the wedding menu and he said it was fantastic and we should put it on the menu if we go with this place. I tried a bite as well and it was very good. 

The venue has a farmhouse adjacent to the barn with a lovely bridal getting ready room, with stairs that lead down to doors that open right where you’d want to walk out for the ceremony. It’s perfectly laid out. They offer champagne or mimosas for the getting ready time as well. 

SO wants to look at a few other places to compare before signing with these guys, but honestly I’m sold. They’ve got one of the best prices in the area and the barn reception is something I’ve always wanted but assumed I could never afford.


----------



## shaescott

Having a pity party in my unit’s bathroom because my test this morning for 10dpo was negative and my mom says she’s not getting pregnant vibes. I know it’s bad timing but God do I want it. I always get overly emotional about it in the week before my period, PMS plus not pregnant when you want to be is a doozy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I’m glad you were able to go to the Kinderboost parent event. How was that? So glad V had a good time! Sorry about the cow mix up but I’m glad you are able to share and store it. I love your progress pics! I think you look stunning in both, but I definitely see the progress. Keep it up!

Winter LOL honestly the Bay, especially the peninsula, is like the poster children of liberal. Honestly. There’s a bakery down the street where you can get any combination of baked goods all the way down to a vegan, nut and gluten free cakes and cupcakes. Yay for getting your positive opk! Sorry about the money stress. Wobbling is normal but hopefully not overwhelming for either of you.

Re wedding gift. I second Shae. Ask them straight up if they have a registry, though usually that comes on the invites. I have had coworkers not tell me about their registries because they’re embarrassed LOL but it’s the 21st century. So I’ll just hop on Google and type in their names and wedding registry. That’s how I found my coworker’s cash fund registry (which is why he didn’t want to tell me lol). Worst case, Williams and Sonoma is my go to. LOL just pack a gift receipt. I’ve doing charcuterie boards, coffee makers with built in grinders, usually some fun kitchen gadget I know they’ll use but they’d never spring for themselves. But I agree with Shae. There should be a range of prices on a registry. When I registered for A, I had items on there from $5 to $400. I didn’t even want to put some of those $200+ on there, but my mom said do it for her friends LOL and they did.

Shae hahah omg I can so picture the leaf blower going. It’s nice they have a plan for a wet day. Hopefully you get your sunshine and outdoor wedding! The venue sounds great! That’s really good that they won’t over serve people. I’d die though if someone said I can’t take shots in my bridal suite. Just one! :rofl: I do think the norm has shifted to open bar, but the norm has also shifted to marrying later in life in my area. I would not be upset or offended at all if I was invited to a cash bar wedding. Way I see it, I wasn’t invited out to a bar to get hosed. I was invited to celebrate my friend’s union. And with money being fungible, if I want to drink and my paying for my drink or two saves my friend 5k! Heck yeah! If my friend invites me to a bar, I pay for my own drinks. Do not stress doing a cash bar and do not feel like you need to explain it to anybody. Definitely good to keep your options open just in case, but when you know you know. I’m so excited for you!

Re the party:
Yes, the friend is super sweet about it. She’s a little iffy in other friend areas, but that’s a convo for a different day LOL
Should work out. My parents just fight behind closed doors. And my brother is there so he won’t back out in front of his prodigy child. Especially after giving him covid, he’s on thin ice.
The decor is in. Still waiting on the shirts but omg I’m so excited haha. These were the personalized Etsy stuff. I was worried and regretting it but ahhhh so cute
Yeah idk what to do about apps though. I was thinking I may cater sliders from a local burger joint then some generic pre packed snacks for covid friendly eating.

AFM just been super busy doing paperwork for the new job and getting a jump on packing. Been giving away a lot of stuff on our local buy nothing group. It’s been a mixed bag of emotions. I gave up all my baby gear, which really hurt. But it made those families so happy. And my bestie pointed out that it doesn’t mean I can’t or won’t have another kid, it just means that WHEN (she’s so sweet) I do that I get the fun joy of shopping for baby stuff. Which she knows I do love doing. Other than that, not much going on. Going to do a soft move next month. Basically we’ll need to live here M-F but we can live there on the weekends til mid August. Only hang up is last night my mom’s uncle died. He was the husband of my mom’s favorite auntie. A few weeks ago their youngest brother died, my mom’s favorite uncle. So instead of going to Thailand in August, she’s thinking of leaving in a week and staying through her original trip. Which puts me up shit creek on a few babysitting days and she’d miss A’s 5th birthday. I told her she's gotta do what she's gotta do, and I'm A's mom and will figure it out. But I also suggested she go for three weeks in July then come back for his party/to get us situated at our new schools then go back for a month as originally planned. She hasn't said anything about that though. Idk. Is what is it. I wish I could go as well, but A won't tolerate that flight or a true Thai funeral.


----------



## WinterBub

All of the Encanto party gear looks great, Dobby! I hope that A loves it!! I'm sorry about your family losses, and your Mom not being here at those times when you'd really want her to be. I can see why she wouldn't want to keep flying back and forth- traveling seems to have gotten all the much worse because of COVID and the aftermath. But ugh, I feel for you. 

Shae, the wedding venue sounds amazing! I'm with you on being sold on it. Doesn't hurt to look around to make doubly sure, though ;) And I agree that a cocktail hour with a cash bar is totally fine. And being a bit old and boring these days, I like that they seem quite strict about how things are done. I'm a fan of a tightly run ship :rofl: it's also fantastic that they seem to have lots of back up plans already in place etc. Ooo, how exciting!


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks! Honestly, A does not care. The other kids will, and when he looks back on photos he will. He's just going to care about the animals haha.

The travel isn't about covid honestly. All of her friends have had it, everybody in our family except for her and I have had it. We got in a big fight about it, and she's not talking to me rn. When we talked Wed night, her thing was she wanted to be there for his funeral because she missed the other funeral. So I suggested she go now and then just not go again in Sept. She said she cant because my grandmother's service is planned for 9/1 and it's going to be a family reunion, everyone already took off time from work. Which is when I suggested going twice. She didn't respond. So I called her, and she's like the funeral is Tuesday but she can't go until 7/1 because she has an important doctor's appointment on 6/30 before she loses her benefits. And now I just don't understand why she's going at all if the funeral will be over, other than emotional support to my grand aunt. Which is valid, I just don't understand why she can't go twice then if it's that important to her. I just don't want A to look back and feel slighted because half his immediate family didn't show up to his 5th birthday. And people can sit here and say it's not a big deal, but it's an important birthday. He's been through so much this year, and so much is about to change in his life. And honestly I do think birthday's are a big deal. And my dad's last act of fatherhood was to be there for mine. And then people consistently let me down on my birthday after that. I just don't want A to grow up with a disorganized attachment style like me.


----------



## shaescott

Winter I agree re: a tightly run ship in this case. It shows professionalism and respectability, even though the rule is a little annoying. 

Dobs honestly it’s relieving to me that you wouldn’t be upset about a cash bar because you’re from Cali and people there tend to have higher expectations lol, hopefully that doesn’t come off as insulting because it’s not how I mean it. Just makes me feel better that you approve. 

Sorry about this whole debacle. I do think that when he’s older he’d understand “they had to fly to Thailand for a funeral”, but it’s still a crappy situation. I didn’t grow close in distance to my grandparents, so they didn’t come down for my birthdays. I never even thought about it tbh. My dad’s mom came down from upstate NY for Christmas because he’s an only child, but my mom has a giant family so them driving 4 hours from VT for my birthday among 20 other grandkids birthdays plus holidays was not expected of them. I know they drove down to visit when I was a baby but after that it was easier for us to go to them for visits, with them getting older and my Nani getting dementia. Anyway, I understand it feeling different when they live pretty close and normally come to every birthday. 

Regarding the bridal room pre: wedding, they will provide champagne or mimosas on request, you just can’t bring your own in. I tried their mimosa at Father’s Day lunch and it was very good. They put cinnamon sugar on the rim which is different but it was actually awesome. 

AFM currently 11dpo and getting BFNs but also no night sweats yet, which is always my telltale sign. Very confused. My mom just told me she had a blood test with me at 12dpo and it was negative. She also said she got her first positive HPT at 12dpo with my sister (that was in 2004). I thought about getting a blood test and actually purchased one but I just have a feeling I shouldn’t do it today. Could be that I’m not pregnant and it’s a waste, could be that I’m a late implanter so it would be a false negative and therefore also a waste. Quantitative blood tests only being $35 is very dangerous for someone like me :rofl: I’m once again flashing between “I might actually be pregnant” and “I’m definitely not pregnant, I never am, I feel no different than usual, I will continue to be disappointed”. I told SO we’re using condoms during fertile periods until the wedding if I’m not pregnant this cycle because I don’t want to get pregnant like 6 months before the wedding and have that screw everything up. My wedding dress would not accommodate a baby bump.


----------



## DobbyForever

Honestly the more I think of it, my etiquette understanding was assuming it’s a cash bar unless otherwise stated. Open bars are cool, but again it’s not about inviting people out to drink. It’s about your wedding and union. I think there’s pressure to keep up with the Jones and have one. But honestly I’d say anybody who bats an eye at a cash bar isn’t there for the right reasons. Plus hold on. You’re having how many guests? Like let’s pretend it’s 500, that’s $100/head. I’m a lush, and I’ve no plans to buy $100 worth of cocktails. So that markup is insane. If you came to me as a friend, I’d freaking offer to buy everyone’s first round for you than you pay that crazy markup. I absolutely would not be ok with that. Seriously. My bar tab on my wildest nights wasn’t even that much, I tip like 40-50% at bars. Don’t even stress


Ooo that’s awesome! Mimosas are such a fun drink. Not too heavy, not too light. Love that! Never had if with cinnamon though. Gotta try that.

ooo well I’m glad the betas are cheap by yeah that’ll end up adding up quick if you do it frequently. Just have to leverage it. Since you’re planning a wedding, I’d compare it to that. Is it $35 of your wedding you’re willing to sacrifice? That’s how I check myself. Was is x hours at petsmart worth it? Is this worth not treating myself to a nice lunch and movie this week? Is it worth giving up Starbucks for a week? But the one I always get stuck on is this worth taking away from A

yeah my thing is…. Funeral is over so she’s just not stopping and breathing and thinking straight. Then screaming at me for asking her to stop and breathe. She told me today her parents were so much worse and she’d never speak to them like that because she’d rot in hell. And I’m like cool. Whatever. You also have both parents. A doesn’t. He has me and my immediate family. I told them I understand it’s extra pressure and isn’t their burden, but end of day all research shows kids benefit from three or more consistent trustworthy adults in their life. So I just want to be sure A has that.
ETA: to clarify
The funeral for my grand uncle in law is Tuesday, 6/28 (she can’t make it anyway)
A’s bday is 7/21
Her original flight is 8/20
The service for my grandmother/reunion is 9/1
I totally respect that Thailand is a huge time difference and long flight, but idk. There’s weeks between each flight if she goes twice. And every time I see her she cries and complains that she’s only around the first three days A starts school and why is she going for a month when she’s probably going to want to come back after a week

omg went to see top gun. I hated the original so I’m shocked I had so many feels


----------



## DobbyForever

Latest update is she’s not going until 8/20. I feel kind of like an a*hole. But end of day, I’ll be an a*hole for my kid 24/7. She said she’d go and come back if I went with her, and I’m like that’s not happening. I know I can’t protect him from everything, but I’ll protect him from everything I can. Like his heart broke yesterday because my mom left and he sat there crying, “Grandma come back” for twenty minutes. He’s adjusting to the two houses, but he’s still obviously happiest at my stepdad’s with everyone there.

On a happier note, my shirts came.


----------



## WinterBub

Glad that your shirts came! I don't want to comment too much on family things, because I feel like every family has totally different dynamics. I'm glad that things seem to have worked out ok. :) 

How are you going, shae? Did AF show up? I agree with being extra careful between now and the wedding. You're so close to being married now, might as well wait! :) I hope your OH will come around to the idea of a honeymoon baby! 

AFM- absolutely nothing new going on here. Just up late and fretting about the whole ivf process. I'm just afraid everything is going to go sideways somehow, and I've ignored the universe telling me that I'm not meant to have another baby. You know that feeling of knowing you want to do something, but not knowing if it's right?


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m glad she decided to stay and not miss A’s birthday. Cute shirts!

Winter I’m an anxious person so I 100% relate to that uncertainty. My only thing with IVF is that I worry about multiple embryos being made and then all but one discarded like trash or frozen and then abandoned forever. There’s a huge problem with abandoned embryos, people stop paying to keep the frozen embryos in storage because they have enough kids and the clinic is scared to destroy them even though they could because wow could that be a heck of a lawsuit. You want them to retrieve multiple eggs to increase chances, but if all the embryos successfully grow, now you’ve got an issue if you don’t want that many kids. I do know some people do embryo adoption for unused embryos. Just an ethical consideration to muse upon. I’m not at all saying don’t do it, just to discuss those considerations and have a plan for them. 

AFM, AF arrived right on schedule. I never got the beta drawn because I had a feeling it would be a waste. While I’m always a little sad, I’m honestly relieved because I want to not worry about any restrictions on my Italy honeymoon, like no wine or having to drag a baby around with us. 

Still haven’t booked a venue yet. I still really like the one we saw. SO’s mom found out about another inn that does weddings and apparently talked to them on the phone but didn’t get all the pricing info, and I emailed them Saturday and haven’t gotten a response. I really value responsiveness with businesses so I’m definitely inclined to go for the one we saw as they respond to emails quickly (within a few hours). I don’t expect an instant reply, they’re busy running the business, but I do expect a response within 24 hours. 

Today my cousin (who’s my mom’s age so like an aunt) responded negatively to one of my IG stories regarding current events (not hard to guess which one) and after some discussion in which we very much disagreed, she said that she’s still coming to my wedding invite or not, she’ll crash it if she has to :rofl: I was like dude, as if I would uninvite you for having a political difference? She wasn’t just assuming an invite either, I’d already told her she was required to come :haha: it’s so silly to me that people are cutting ties with loved ones over this stuff. I know it can get heated and it’s hard to understand the other side sometimes, but as someone who used to be a left leaning agnostic feminist who was ashamed to be white and later evolved into a more right leaning Christian, I can easily see both sides of most arguments, as I’ve usually used both at one time or another. I’ve seen a lot of IG stories saying “if you’re happy you’re a vile human being” or to unfriend them, and I’m like dude, can we not judge people like that? Ugh. Anyway.


----------



## WinterBub

That is the kind of thing that my mind has gotten to worry about... At most we would want 2 more children. So, what happens if we have twenty embryos? Although with my recent experiences, I tend to think that they'll retrieve a lot of eggs but we will lose the majority because they won't be healthy. I'm also worried about any kind of legal issues/changes that come up that I haven't foreseen. :cry: 

That's great that you can somewhat agree to disagree with your aunt. Do you ever watch Bill Maher? I don't always agree with him, but he makes some good points at times, and one of his recent things is fretting about the idea that people can't tolerate disagreement (I mean wtf?!). You can feel however you want, and you're not a traitor if you don't agree with a certain viewpoint. My views on many issues have changed, and COVID policies really changed my feelings on politics.


----------



## DobbyForever

Quick post because at the car wash lol
Shae great points on ivf. I agree in responsiveness in general, but especially for a wedding. You’re already under stress, I’m not saying they have to totally bend over backwards but I can’t imagine if you had an issue that needed addressing and potentially not hearing back for days. And I agree. Not everyone has to agree, as long as everyone is respectful it’s a shame to lose friends or family or disagreements. 

Winter so sympathize with that feeling. Hugs. I know my mom kept her eggs until fairly recently. Not for her but in case something happened where I couldn’t have kids then she wanted me to have the option to use her eggs. But I do know multiple people who went with the standard implant three because the odds are low ending up with twins or triplets. My brothers being exactly that. Any big change is scary but it’s all going to work out for the best however it works out. Hugs hugs


----------



## shaescott

Got the preview pics for the bouquet I ordered, they send pics of the bouquet before sending it to you. I’m very excited!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh Shae it’s absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love it!!!! That is so exciting! I’m glad they sent a picture first before emailing it. And I’m glad you shared it with us!

AFM I saw OA yesterday for lunch. We had a really good restorative conversation and the goal wasn’t about getting back together or to fix anything. I had already said what I wanted, and it was his turn to explain what happened and what he’s thought about since. I did sleep with him because it’s me :rofl: but he didn’t ask, hint, touch me in the slightest without me initiating. I actually could have easily walked away end of lunch, but I wanted it so I just asked :rofl: no regrets. He will be traveling again for two weeks, and I told him I’m open to repeat. Meantime, I’ll keep my options open because I want someone who looks at me and goes wow, she is so great that I want to do the work with her. I’d love for him to turn around and be that person, but right now he isn’t. The TLDR was things in his work life are even more complicated than he let on. He said people who have formed unhealthy patterns have two choices: try really hard to change or stay in the pattern. That he doesn’t know how to balance his career ambitions and a romantic partner. He’s tried prioritizing his partner more but that led to missed promotions or being laid off, which made him resent his partner. He’s tried focusing on his career and obviously that doesn’t work for a relationship. And right now he is at a pivot point in his career that he wants to focus on his career for the next six months. So I gave him my blunt two cents on that then ultimately said I’m not his ex wives, I get to decide my boundaries, and that I know he knows I would weather the next six to eight months with him because I have my own stuff to deal with but since he’s not asking and doesn’t want to do the work with me, nothing left to say. So I’m just going to live my best life.

In other dramatic news lol my mom is getting a facelift next week. This is partly what annoyed me, I knew deep down she didn’t actually want to go to Thailand for two months lol. But she told her doctor she wanted to get it done asap since the recovery is 10 days and she wants to be good to go for A’s birthday.

And my favor bags came in! I love Etsy lol


----------



## shaescott

Dobs thanks! Glad you kept your boundaries with OA. Are facelifts super common in Cali? They’re not here. I’ve seen young people with lip fillers or nose jobs but rarely. Those are the only things that I ever hear people talk about in the light of actually getting it done, nobody ever talks about getting facelifts. 

AFM
SO’s mom has been trying to convince me to check out some other venues and I’m like “but it doesn’t have a barn, I really want a barn” and she’s like “well maybe they could do an outdoor reception” and I’m like “outdoor is not a BARN” AGGGGGHHHH. She’s just trying to help but I’m like dude this is one thing I really care about having if I’m gonna have a legit venue. My coworkers were all like “is she paying for it” and I was like “no” and they were like “then book it where you want it, no need to wait”. I texted SO to let him know the situation and then we had a phone conversation about it (while I was at work) and he could tell I was super frustrated about it. I told him I was stressed because we were running out of time to get a good date and she wanted us to consider all these places still that didn’t even have what I wanted. I already found a place I really liked and wanted to book before there were no dates left. So he said since I have my heart set on the barn, we should just book it. He liked the place too, he had wanted to look at some other places just to compare (not because he was super interested in them) but agreed we really don’t have time to do that. So, I emailed the venue and they have the date I want, June 10th, 2023 at 5 pm. I claimed it! I mailed out my deposit check today. 

Reminder of what it looks like: 


barn during daylight hours


barn after dark


ceremony gazebo


outside of the barn

Now I have to reach out to my lead pastor and see if he’s available on that date, fingers crossed! If not there’s other pastors at our church who perform weddings. I just like the lead pastor’s style best. 

Haven’t actually told SO’s mom yet, I asked SO if he would tell her because I don’t want confrontation and I’m nervous she’ll be upset. He doesn’t think she will be, but she’s his mom so he can deal with it lol. I told my family and the bridesmaids, they’re very excited.


----------



## shaescott

I feel like these pics show the daytime lighting better, just found them on the site:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - Yay for getting the date you wanted. With what little I know about weddings, I feel like nailing down a venue and date is arguably the biggest thing. So, it's nice to be able to relax a little now. Honestly, outdoorsy/rustic weddings aren't really my thing, but all the pics you've shared look really nice. FX things go smoothly from here on out.

Dobby - Alex (and Matthew) love Encanto too. I'd thought about doing an Encanto party for him, but every time I have a themed party, I always end up with too much stuff left over that I can't really use for other parties. Probably just gonna take Alex to Party City next week and see if anything strikes his fancy. Otherwise, I'll just have him choose a couple colours he likes and get plates and napkins and whatnot in those colours. All the stuff you have so far looks great though. :)
So, are you and OA gonna make a proper go of it in 6 months time, or just revisit the convo and see what you lives look like then?

Flueky - You can really see the progress between those 2 pics. So great. Already looking forward to dropping a bunch of weight once I'm done BFing. 
How are you feeling since Covid? Any lingering symptoms?

Winter - Do they check the quality of your eggs before or after they fertilize them? Either way, as much as it's easier said than done, try to worry about other things. There are bigger fish to fry first. Worry about how many eggs they get, their quality, getting pg, staying pg. Just wait and see if you have any extra embryos and then take it from there.

Hope everyone else is doing well. :)

AFM, obviously been busy/adjusting to my new normal. Alex just started summer break and Matthew is only going to daycare 3 days a week. So, it'll be less stressful in the mornings, but now I also need to keep them entertained. I'm so bad at getting them out of the house for anything but shopping trips. Probably just need to say eff it and take them out and it'll get easier and more routine as time goes on. 
Our Little Miss Zo is doing well. Sleeping 6-9 hours straight just about every night, on top of at least one 2+hour nap during the day. Just took her to her 1 month appt and she already weighs 10lbs 4oz. Starting to coax some smiles out of her and just trying to enjoy this time as much as possible. At this moment, I feel like I could physically and mentally handle one more, but time and finance-wise, 3 is good. lol


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty so sweet! She is beautiful and gaining weight. Ah glad she is sleeping so well for you. It makes such a difference to get a good or at least decent night's sleep. Just keep soaking in those days with baby Z

Oh and also I know I don't get the girls outside as much as I "should" it's been too dang hot for one thing. It'll be 90+ without the humidity factor several days over the past 3 weeks. It's usually pretty humid too so miserable heat. Also, in your case it's hard tending to everyone when you have a newborn. It always made me a bit nervous so I tried to sneak outside while E was napping so I could easily tend to V and S.

Thank you it was so hard while BFing E because I wanted to drop weight but I tried and my supply dipped so had to remind myself to be patient. No longterm or lingering symptoms of Covid, thankfully!

Shea that venue is absolutely gorgeous!!! I know it's aggravating but I think she was trying to be helpful. So exciting you have a date set now too! Less than a year away :)

Dobby glad you kept your boundaries. Also, love Etsy! I'm glad your mom will be present for the party. Oh and all the party supplies are so cute! If I have leftover plates and napkins, I just use them up in the days after the party. 

As far as your mom and the face lift, do you think since she's in process of divorce she's wanting to look younger and catch a partner? I know a lot of people have cosmetic surgery because it makes them feel better. I've decided I'm going to accept aging. I do sometimes use skin care products but definitely won't be spending money on botox, etc. I don't have a bad opinion of those that do cosmetic procedures though.

The kinderboost event for parents on day 1 was a bit lackluster but the program overall was great and very glad V was able to attend.

Winter, I'm sorry you have been feeling doubtful about IVF. Have you considered trying to implant 2? I mean there is always the risk of both being successful but also increases potential of at least one implanting successfully. I'll be praying that when your time comes next month it is successful and that the political climate hasn't F'd up ability to do IVF. :hugs:


I'll post an update on me later. Sorry if I missed anything important. I've been reading/skimming along but dang I've been exhausted.


----------



## Flueky88

I've been going to classes to learn about our new EMR and had meetings about the cutover. The cutover is moving around 700 to 800 patients from our current EMR into our new one that goes live on August 1st. We did do some cutover Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday while we had the EPIC team from WI at our office to work out any issues and/or assist us in the process. Our office cutover begins on July 5th. I feel pretty good. I feel like I should be able to cutover 15 to 20 patients a day as long as our intake dept has done their part. Sorry probably explained a little much.

My gallbladder gives me pain about 1 or 2x a week buy it's not severe. Thursday, my right upper abdomen started getting tender to touch and was more painful than usual but not severe. Still tender to touch but it hasn't had that pain without touching it. I go Tuesday to surgeon for consult. Going to schedule surgery for end of August or early September. Since symptoms are progressing, I feel like it's a matter of time before one blocks the bile duct and causes infection and severe pain.

Girls are doing good and same for DH. I just haven't been able to spend much time with them as I've been busy with work and having to commute almost every day. Not been able to track my food most days and not exercising as frequently so I'm only down 1 lb from 2 weeks ago. I'm just doing the best that I can during these busy and stressful times.

Anyways hope everyone has a great weekend and a 4th for those that celebrate!


----------



## DobbyForever

I just woke up so lol

Shae! Omg that’s so freaking amazing! Not just that you booked the venue, which is huge!! But to get the date you wanted! And I really think SO gets snaps for standing by you and listening to your needs. Wedding planning is so stressful and people are going to weigh in, and it’s such a beautiful moment that he is working as a team with you. That venue is just stunning and I’m so, so excited for you!

Pretty so glad the appointment went well and Zo is growing and sleeping so well. I love her with her brothers. You can just feel the love. And lol who takes their kids out “enough”?! I sure don’t.

Fluek not gonna lie I didn’t understand any of that work stuff but it sounds like you’ve got it handled. You’ve got this! I’m sorry about the increasing pain. Hoping you get a resolution soon. Remember anything worth doing is worth doing poorly!

Safe and happy fourth weekend!

Re facelifts: I think it’s more prevalent in the liberal areas aka SF Bay and LA. Places where there’s quite a bit of keeping up with the Jones/ vanity/ extra money lol. My mom has wanted a facelift/cos surgery for years. Decades. She’s just terrified of dying during a cosmetic surgery. But all of her closest friends have gotten facelifts in the last five years, so she wants one before she goes to Thailand. She’s actually pissed that she didn’t do it married because it’s a good chunk of change and now it’s out of her pocket vs my stepdad had offered to pay for it when they were together but she just couldn’t do it. I’m just going to age lol. Idgaf. And black don’t crack anyway :rofl: my one bestie had a breast augmentation in her 20s. She lies about it but at her birthday once another friend thought I knew and putted her. I’m pretty sure she also had her booty done, but she hasn’t owned up to that but girl I’ve known you since 3rd grade lol. That’s not your butt. My other bestie gets frequent Botox. My cousin did her breasts/booty. It’s super common. I will say as I get older my butt isn’t as great as it used to be so I get the appeal and I’m still self conscious about my lack of chest, but not enough to go spend that kind of money or get surgery. Ask me again in ten years lol

ETA the girl that’s too long version of the OA response. I saw a reel that sums it up “He may love you, he probably thinks about you all the time, but that isn’t what matters. What matters is what he’s doing about it, and what he’s doing about it is nothing.” Which he literally said to me on Wednesday so GG
Re OA honestly idk. I didn’t ask. I did say last time we’ll see each other, and he says obviously not. And I was like um what you mean when I run into you in this small town when I’m out with my family lol. He said not what he means. I asked what he meant. He didn’t say. So not my monkey not my circus. He’s clearly left the door open and said I’m the type of woman he wants to build a foundation with, but he feels so inadequate rn as a partner and father. So he’s fine taking the easy route. And that’s where I lose interest. He knows I’ll work with him through this, but he won’t ask and he doesn’t want to try. So too bad. I’ve been back online. Two guys made it to I’m not impressed but I’d give them a chance at a date, but the way this one guy asks I think he’s just looking to DTD. First he said coffee then I came back with brunch or dinner. Then he asked if I was free on the freaking 4th to find something fun to do. Which maybe I’m over analyzing but he also never asks questions about me unless I’m clearly annoyed from carrying the conversation. The other just seems a bit immature in general. They’re both my age (mid 30s) but yeah. I’m going to keep my eyes open. If OA decides he wants to try, I still really admire who he is and how he treats me so I would be open to it. I’m just not here to convince anyone to see my worth/be with me. ETA the other reason I’d be willing to try if he was, on top of me liking so much of his character that there’s a lot of things he does that I hope A grows up to do. He’s so into consent and so respectful when it comes to certain things he does for me. And I tell people all the time, that should be your first question when dating with kids. Does this person model what I want for my kids? The way we communicate when we disagree is so healthy. And his respect for women in general is phenomenal. And he is a good to his daughter/ involved dad. And he is ambitious and driven. The only thing I don’t want A to pick up from him is this quitter attitude lol. So over dating lol.


----------



## LucamoreDub

Hi! Well, you have combined business with pleasure, congratulations! :)


----------



## shaescott

Pretty ahhh baby Zoe is so cute! I’m glad she’s sleeping well. 

Flueks sorry about the gallbladder, I hope they can get it out before the pain becomes severe/it gets infected. 

Dobs that’s interesting about facelifts. Re: the venue, his mom called today and he told her we booked it, and she was all “why didn’t you check out this place and this place, it’s cheaper” and he was like “we had concerns about the responsiveness, they still haven’t gotten back to us, and shae really wanted a barn” and he was just repeating “I know” over and over into the phone ugh. So of course after the phone call it caused an argument that we can’t afford this etc and I’m like see this is why she needs to stop, it causes issues. He calmed down though. The deposit is nonrefundable to we’re locked in (lucky for me).


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I'm sorry that the phone call led to an argument, but it sounds like it was a pretty short lived one. Hugs. And exactly! You're locked in. But in all seriously, sure you may have splurged a little on the venue but, in my opinion, the three most important purchases are your venue, your dress, and your photographer. You can absolutely get savvy with other aspects of your wedding, but if you cut corners on those then things fall apart real quick. Yes, you wanted the barn but also customer service/responsiveness is so huge. My friend cut corners and hired a photographer who only charged about half the going rate for a wedding and gave her plenty of discounts, and now they're about to go to court because she hates all of her photos and they had some billing issues. You get what you pay for. And you already ran the costs and you know you can make the barn work while staying in or near budget. Hugs hugs hugs. She'll cool down. And honestly so much of adulting is tuning out the noise and outside opinions. Smile and be respectful, but do you at the end of the day.

Yeah I remembered that the reason why she is doing it now vs 5-15 years ago! She goes to consultations every few years then bails last minute before signing. This time her hairdresser did it, and she gave her the info for where she got it done. It was like a suite in an office building, 1 woman show, it was FILTHY. She doesn't even knock the person out just does like local anesthesia. She actually booked a consult with my mom while she was in the middle of a facelift just walked out and left the woman there DOOR OPEN and came out to talk to my mom then just walked back in and went to work. Like soooooo sketchy so my mom said if her hair dresser could get it done there and not die then she feels a lot safer getting it done with a licensed person through Kaiser.

Oh so the best way I can be more concise about OA. My bff sent a song called Project. The guy talks about how he's a hot mess and he's watching his gf break trying to support him and help him. And my immediate reaction was why do you like this song? This is such a toxic situation. If he knows she won't leave him and he won't change, then he should break up with her! And then I realized that literally what OA did. Which, naturally, makes me like him even more that he did the right thing because he cares about me. I just wish it was a cared about me enough to do the hard work. Ya know? Anyway I put off cleaning for a week so I hope everyone enjoyed the weekend!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs yikes I’m surprised the hairdresser didn’t have complications getting it in done at some unlicensed sketchy place. I’m glad your mom is going for a licensed practice. I’d be terrified to let anyone near my face with sharp objects, especially when it’s meant to alter my face. I can’t even commit to a tattoo because I’m scared I won’t like it and I’ll cry like when I got my hair done in February 2020 and it came out bleach blonde, I panicked and got toner put in somewhere else later that day (the original place had closed for the day) which brought it to a nice medium dirty blonde, thank God, I was so so relieved when I saw the color after the toner, but the few hours being called Britney Spears by SO’s dad were rough. Now it’s mostly grown out, my ends are light blonde but I dyed them dark ash blonde to try to match to my roots (turns out I’m not *that* ashy, but it was close enough) so now I just look like I have very dark blonde or light brown hair. Depends on the lighting.
pics taken 30 seconds apart just now for reference because why the heck not

not sure why they’re sideways but whatever
Vs after the toner got added 2 years ago, I have no pics of the Britney blonde lol


----------



## Flueky88

Shae sorry about the issues the phone call caused you and SO. I think that maybe where his family was from a lower financial class than your household was they may just be prone to being more cautious about spending money and feel like the best deal trumps your favorite. It is ultimately yours and SOs life and financial decisions to make and not theirs.

I liked your hair color either way tbh but I can get it not turning out how you expected. Also with someone teasing about it can make it worse.

Dobby omg that sounds horrific. I would be terrified to get anything done at a place like that. I hope her procedure goes smoothly.

Also, omg you are so right. Black people have amazing skin! I was shocked to learn the age of some of the black nurses I worked with because they looked so much younger. 



AFM had my consult yesterday and surgery is booked towards the end of next month. My dad is going to come and stay with us for a little bit while I recovery to help out with the girls.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks oh I have no pics of the Britney Spears blonde, that was after it got fixed. 
I’m glad you got your surgery booked!


----------



## DobbyForever

Does anybody else’s mobile site keep going to random sites even though you not clicking on ads? It’s happening frequently on my phone (like if I leave the bnb tab for a while then come back to it)

I second Fluek! I like all the hair colors hehe. But I get it when you have an idea of what you want/what others like may not be what you like. The teasing, even if it’s playful, sucks. My uncle used to call me fugly growing up and I wouldn’t respond. I finally snapped in my early 20s, and he was so shocked. He said that he had no clue it bothered me and he only said it because it’s so obviously not true/the opposite of the truth. Eye. Roll. My other uncle called me Beyoncé so it evened out LOL

yeah Fluek I’m not gonna everyone I know my age has those eye wrinkles, some quite extensive. But I don’t. And I don’t take particularly good care of my skin or anything and my mom got eye wrinkles younger than me. No complaints here. But even if I had them I probably wouldn’t care. I’m too tired to care about things anymore lol

So glad you got the surgery booked! And that your dad will be able to come help out!

afm nothing new lol excited to see Thor tom


----------



## PrettyInInk42

shae - If you hadn't said your ends are coloured and your roots are natural, I never would've guessed. Pretty sure we've all dealt with bad dye jobs or haircuts before. At least your hair didn't get wrecked and it was an easy enough fix.
Sorry you and SO got into a bit of an argument, but sounds like you're over it now. I'm sure the extra cost will be worth it. :)

Flueky - Glad you don't have to wait too long for your surgery. My mom just had her spleen taken out a few weeks ago. She'd been having pain and swelling for months and it turned out she had stage 1 cancer. Now that her spleen's out, she's feeling a lot better and is in remission. But anyway, will they need to make a big incision or can they do it mainly laparoscopically? And does it generally take a while to recover?

Dobby - That's a really good question to ask yourself when looking for a new partner/stepparent for your child.
Well, FX your online searches yield better prospects soon.
Let us know how Thor was. I wanna see it. lol

Re: Cosmetic surgery. I think I've mentioned it before, but decent chance I'll need a tummy tuck after I lose all this baby weight plus some. Also considering a breast lift and fat transfer.

AFM, not too much to report. Set up a Registered Education Savings Plan for Zoey today. This summer is slowly filling up with various appts. Optometrist, dentist, baby wellness checks, hearing check, etc. But that's Mom Life and I love it. :)


----------



## gigglebox

Hi!

Shae your hair looks totally fine. Actually I don't know if I've said this before but you look like a disney princess. Like you could totally be at a theme park as Alice or something. I guess she's not a princess but ygwim. The venue is beautiful and WOW those flowers!!! Hey since you have your date set, I think it's time for a new ticker ;) 

Pretty, dang, she's over a month already?! I'm impressed you're already thinking about #4! And I'm jealous, your infant officially sleeps better than my 3yo. Tell me more about this "fat transfer"...? That sounds amazing. I could use some of that, take it from my gut and give it to my boobs, haha. Regarding going out with 3, I found it easiest when #3 was young so I could just baby wear. I threw the two older kids in the cart when I shopped. Fortunately the grocery place we shop has 2 kid seats. Now that they're older, ds1 has to walk beside the cart while the other 2 ride in it. He gets annoyed but whatever lol.

Dobby sorry about all the family drama! Are you feeling ok seeing OA casually? I mean no harm in that, right? And maybe see if there is someone better/more available out there. At least he has enough self-awareness not to drag you along and try to make something happen that simply can't. How are you feeling about your mom's prospective new look? Do you think she'll go through with it this time? Is it for any reason other than vanity? You know I always thought people were crazy for getting things like face lifts done but the older I get, the more I can definitely see doing it in the future lol.

FLUEK, you look freaking amazing!!! I bet you feel awesome, too! Nice score on the cow. Maybe not what you wanted but you're set for awhile and prices ain't gettin' any cheaper! At least you save big time in the long run. We split a cow 3 ways with family last year and I loved it. There's nothing like that feeling of food security when your freezer is stocked (although it did create a new fear of a power outage haha). and omg the ground beef was so good!

afm...
MIL had her surgery. After much debate she got a lumpectomy rather than a mastectomy and had a the breast reduction done at the same time on both sides. She loves the way they look and how much weight has been lifted from her, but of course is nervous about the upcoming chemo. She starts it next month. I'm selfishly missing her babysitting services. Admittedly, I am getting insanely burnt out on the kids. Love them to pieces but dayum. They'll wear a woman down. Hubby and I had a couple hours break last weekend for a sand sculpting competition (on 4th of July -- we won!) but otherwise it's been awhile since I've had a break. I've been looking for a sitter once a week but so far no luck. Doubt we could afford it anyway. Hubby is working toward trying to take a day off a week but it's more so that he can get work done around here and have some reprieve himself, not so much for me. My Mom who was supposed to move closer hasn't made any progress towards actually doing that. She told me she was going to get a pre-approval for a loan a few weeks ago but never actually did.

otherwise, I am beyond frustrated with weight loss efforts. I have cleaned up my diet big time, rarely eat sugar, cut way back on the milk (which I thought was my downfall before as I was drinking 3-4 cups a day, but no change since cutting back to 1 cup every day or every other day), have been lifting weights regularly, and as of yesterday I was down a total of 2lbs in over a month. That's terrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and my body composition isn't changing either. I've been measuring with tape; no difference. I don't look any different either. I have no idea how to make this weight come off. It's extremely discouraging, to the point of tears....but I've been sticking to it anyway. On the plus side I am getting stronger, at least I feel like I can lift more than I used to, so that's what I'm trying to focus on because everything else sucks. There's legit no room for improvement in my diet either....I'm just at a loss and frustrated. Just needed to vent, so thanks for listening/reading!


----------



## gigglebox

oh also forgot to add that we feel pretty done at 3. I haven't had any more desire for another, especially with how horrid my sleep is all the time. My kids have been a handful recently, and with less help than ever it's been super trying and I don't think I could handle a fourth. 

also Winter forgot to comment!! Don't let ivf freak you out. Your hubby will come around. Yes, your chance of multiples increases but that's still less likely than a singleton. I actually only know one person who did iui (had a baby) and one person who did ivf, and she ended up with triplets -- ironically they inserted 2 embryo's hoping at least one would catch; well both caught and one split! pretty wild, and definitely rare. They weren't prepared for it but they made it work and wouldn't have it any other way! It will all work out the way it's meant to :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty that’s awesome you set that up! I liked Thor a lot! I wasn’t particularly excited to see it as I’ve never been a big Natalie Portman fan. I think she’s overrated and falls flat as an actress. But I enjoyed it a lot. I’m seeing it again with my brother today.

Gigs I don’t think it’s selfish at all to miss the help. That’s natural. I’m glad the surgery went well and she likes the end results. Hoping the same will be said about chemo. I wish I had some insight into the weight. Maybe it’s in the atmosphere because I’m having the same issue. I haven’t lost any weight and even my body comp hasn’t changed despite a few weeks of diet and exercise. hugs. Sorry to hear you’re still having sleep troubles. Wish I had insight on that as well. :(. Any particular reason why your mom did go through the pre approval process yet? That’d be awesome 

ok questions.
OA: I honestly am in a situationship :rofl: Because I thought we had the talk and broke up in June. Then he was back to back traveling, and when we talked in person last it was more a dating break than full break up. And I’m seeing him today and this time is very much established we will be in bed all afternoon :rofl:. So idk what he’s thinking, but as far as I’m concerned he’s a fwb/situationship. I’m not looking too hard right now online because my birthday is the 17th, I’m moving 18-20th, A’s bday is the 21st, and his party the 24th, then I’m getting my classroom keys 8/1. I’ve also got A waitlisted for adaptive sports (horsemanship, swimming, soccer, and basketball) so I need to start following up. For sure, I want him on swimming. The horsemanship program would be amazing even though it’s 33 miles out one way. But I have to start nagging phone calls as the availability is super tight. Plus I need to get my unit fixed and ready to rent.

Re my mom’s facelift, I just hope it’s a good job. We were watching tv and the interviewer clearly had one and couldn’t move her mouth certain ways. So I’m just hoping it’s done well. And I hope it’s what she wants it to be because sometimes she thinks something will make her happy then it doesn’t. She’s also worried she’ll still be swollen for A’s party so hopefully that’s not the case. I am a little sad because I had hoped to overnight in Napa or do a short hahaha cruise before my birthday but she’ll be recovering so pin in that 

Winter thinking of you!

AFM my old district FINALLY settled on a contract so I am hoping to get two stipends (they didn’t specify when) but one stipend should be about 4K and the other about 3k which would be so helpful to recoup some losses from fixing up my condo and going crazy on A’s birthday. Thank goodness my mom bailed me out of an impulse buy (I got A a Guardian Ethos bike and a personalized pottery barn backpack) so she said she’ll pay for the bike as long as it becomes her gift to him. I’m hoping my stepdad or grandmother will offer to buy him a desk :rofl: I’m so broke rn because I messed up my calculations for the next few months and got my deferred pay since I resigned. I basically don’t have any spending money at all until I get paid end of September.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the ad thing hasn’t happened to me. 
Re: OA, oh boy :haha:
Glad you got the contract, but sorry about the tight budget. 

Gigs you’re so sweet, I think a few years ago you guys said the Disney princess thing, back when J was on here all the time. Too bad I’m too tall to play any Disney character I’d have the right face for. They have to be within a certain height range so they’re similar to each other, apparently. Although I don’t think I’d want to play a Disney princess in the Florida or California heat. Thanks for reminding me about the ticker, I now have one!
Sorry about the loss of free babysitting. I’m sure that’s frustrating when you’re already burnt out.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby how was Thor? I will most likely wait until I can stream it but excited to see it eventually.

I hope that you get that stipend and quickly! As for OA, I think if you are happy with a fwb then that's fine as long as you're both on the same page.

Oh and hope face lift goes well for your mom. 

Gigs hope you MIL recovers quickly. It's definitely understandable to miss having MIL babysit so DH and/or you can have kid free time. It's hard not getting a break. Sorry your mom hasn't moved closer. 

I feel you on the weight loss. I'm thinking mine is related to stress, not exercising as much and not tracking my food. I'll be satisfied with maintaining this month though. Thank you, it has been a lot of work to get where I am and still want to keep going but just at a hard point in my life with work.

Oh and yes the beef was a nice score after the sticker shock. I am definitely spending less at the store without having to buy beef.

Pretty, it'll be laproscopic so he said to be careful with bending, lifting, twisting, etc. for 2 weeks. So I won't be down for the count too long. My dad is going to travel and stay with us so he can help out on the weekends while DH is at work. 

AFM the huge project at work is going well. I have worked 9 to 10 hours plus it's a 30 minute drive one way so they feel like long days. So yeah, hanging in there, just tired.


----------



## WinterBub

Beautiful pictures, Shae! Love the flowers, and your venue is stunning. I am 100% behind the choice to lock in the location and the date! I don't know what it is, but weddings tend to bring out family drama... Good on you for putting your foot down, and i am glad that your OH backed you up with his mom. Have you heard the expression "leave and cleave"? It's a really good thing for the two of you to stick together, and decide what you want about big decisions. Advice and input from family is good- but you are now becoming a new little family, and you two are each other's family above all else. ❤️ My Mom also gave the advice that I manage my family, he manages his- glad that your OH did just that on this issue!

Good luck with the surgery, flueky. I'm sorry that you've been having issues, but at least I guess that confirms that you're on the right track with your treatment plan. What's recovery going to be like? How long will you get off work to recuperate?

Your Zoe is beautiful, pretty! Love the look on her face with Alex holding her :rofl: how are you recovering? I doubt I'll get a tummy tuck whenever I'm done having babies, but I wonder if I'll need something to fix the diastasis issue I've got. It isn't too bad, but no telling how it will turn out if I have another! Glad that you're loving life as a mom of 3. ❤️

Thank you for the pep talk, giggle! :hugs:im still scared about the whole thing, but ultimately feel I would really regret not trying. Will navigate any issues and decisions as and when they come up! I don't want to go through a twin pregnancy, but on the other hand, would definitely be done after that! The doctor said I wasn't a good candidate to transfer two embryos, so would only have twins if one embryo took and split. I'm sorry that you're feeling burnt out :hugs:Life seems to come at us extra hard sometimes- I hope things calm down for you shortly and you'll have some more time for yourself. And I'm so frustrated on your behalf on the weight loss. I've hit a real plateau, but I realize I'm not moving downwards because I'm eating too much/not active enough. :dohh: And I wish I could help you with the babysitter issue- we haven't worked that out yet, either. :shrug: I hope your MIL will recover from her treatment well. Good that phase one went well for her :)

I hope all goes well for your Mom with her surgery, Dobby. And I am glad it sounds like you're in a good spot with OA. I appreciate his honesty about where he is at and what he can commit to. You never know, things may come together in a more serious way down the line. And I do believe that that will happen if it is meant to! Maybe for right now, the set up you have is what you both need: you're busy with A, and your life and he is busy with his. You can be each other's reprieve from the real world at the moment :)

AFM- the CB monitor was dead on again. Can't recommend that enough for either TTC or avoiding. Plan is to go ahead with the egg retrieval in August or September (depending on dates of this cycle and the next one). So, nervous and excited. :)

Other than that, we went to see OH's family over July 4th (out of state) and the whole trip was pretty unpleasant. To cut a long story short: OH has a younger sister and a younger brother and his parents have always massively favored his sister. It's really bizarre and not at all discrete. This has been an issue a few times in the past where she basically is really horrible, but we're all expected to accommodate her. She did a few really pointedly nasty things to me/us over a number of years, and we were expected to just take it on the chin. Cut to now: she has a little LO who is a year older than our LO, and now this whole dynamic is feeding into a new generation. MIL dotes on that grandson, and expects us and our (younger) LO to do whatever works for SIL and her family, even when there is some sort of clash between the kids, and the cousin is clearly in the wrong. It's just really frustrating, and makes it really unpleasant to be there. I don't expect our LO to be given any more consideration than his cousin, but it would be nice if they at least pretended to regard and consider them equally. It also would be easier to take if SIL was a benevolent golden child, but she uses her power to be mean, so it's just totally inexplicable as to why she's given preference over OH and his brother who are both really lovely! :shrug:

On more happy news: my BFF from high school is pregnant with her first :) so excited for her- she had a lot of trouble finding the right man, and so happy that it seems like she found him and is having the family she has been wishing for for a long time! ❤️


----------



## DobbyForever

Ahhh Gigs that was such a great idea about the wedding ticker! Shae, I am not crying! Who is cutting onions in here?! :cry:

Fluek Thor was good. I liked it the second time because I had spaced out on a couple key places/noticed more little details. I had originally planned to stream it b/c I don’t like Natalie Portman but I’m glad I saw it now. I only go to matinees to offset the crazy prices and I rarely splurge for imax or 3D anymore. Good to hear the project is going well and the recovery on the surgery will be relatively smooth and quick. That’s great! Sorry about the long days. Do you do this every day M-F?

Winter that’s so awesome the monitor is giving you such good insight. Time sure is flying! Very interesting about the single embryo recommendation. Twins are cool but it’s easy to say that as a sibling LOL. That’s such lovely news a about your bff on both fronts! So sorry to hear about the family drama. That’s so frustrating especially when it comes to grandkids. :(

Thank you all! Depending on when her surgery is over I may try to pop by. I imagine my brother and stepdad will be all over it though. Otherwise I’ll have to check on her two days later.

and yeah idk I did ask him what today was about. He said just to DTD but then later said it was because he can’t see me next weekend to give me what I want every year: don’t need candles or cake…. Just birthday seggs :rofl: and he did NOT disappoint. Usually we’re very vanilla. But let’s just say, Gigs would be proud ;). But it was still really nice because even though there was rope and a blindfold involved, he was as gentle as ever with me. This is a man who takes no pleasure in hurting me at all. We had a misstep at one point, and I cannot tell you how quickly he pulled me into a hug and comforted me and went to untie me/stop. And he washed my hair in the shower and we just kept each other laughing. And he has these new photos on his fridge. Him and his daughter in a photo booth making silly faces. So I wouldn’t really say I’m happy about the fwb because every time I see him/talk to him it just highlights all of the things that I love about him. And as I was pining lol he did pull me into a hug and kissed my forehead and said no final looks because this isn’t the last time I’ll be over. I have to stay grounded in the reality that he knows I want to be with him, and (good intentions or not) he’s not asking. So I’ll keep looking but I heard something the other day that is so true, every heartbreak leads you to learn more about what you want and your boundaries. But the hard part is that the higher your standards are, the lonelier you will be.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry but yes I am happy in the sense that I don’t have the energy for another hot girl summer lol and who better than to do consenting adult things with than someone you trust

also random while I was scrolling reels lol Shae I know you said your venue is very strict on the boozing but haha I just saw a great video of “first versus last drink” at weddings haha. Everyone’s got such great phones now, I’m sure they could do it themselves and send it to you for giggles haha

ETA idk if someone said this but honestly omg what if you had like selfie video prompts scattered throughout the reception hall where people can do y videos while you’re taking your photos post ceremonies and upload them to like a Google drive or send them to someone. Like iMovie is so easy, I know it would be the same quality as a professional videographer but I always love those wedding videos where they have interviews with the wedding party the day of or guests. Like I made a video montage of well wishes from friends and fam when I did that backyard graduation for them. Just had people send me 30-60 second clips, added some transitions and titles in between, plopped in a song quietly in the background. Easy peasy


----------



## DobbyForever

Mom’s facelift went well. I haven’t seen her. Evidently, we were not as careful as I thought post blindfold mishap and now I have BV so I was at the gyn dealing with that. Tenant moved out yesterday so hoping tomorrow after speech I can pop on while I grab keys to go take some measurements after speech.

the gyn wasn’t my usual doctor since it was an urgent booking and she wanted to give me an oral antibiotic for a week but I couldn’t drink. And then I looked really sad and told her it’s silly but it’s my birthday this weekend and most of my plans involve cocktails and wine :rofl: so she gave me the gel instead she said by Sunday I can drink since the treatment is done but the pamphlet said I can drink after three days so guess which one I’m going by.

side note definitely going overboard on A’s party lol but also feels like not. Like how did I spend so much on so little?!


----------



## WinterBub

Glad to hear that your Mom's operation went well, Dobby! Can she see what she will look like already? Or does it take a while to settle down before she can see? I hope she's happy with the end result. 

Sorry about the BV. I thought that was just an imbalance type thing(?) Not sure I'm following what you meant by not being careful enough? Lol at the antibiotic and drinking discussion. I kind of don't get why they don't offer the gel first anyway... I mean any oral antibiotic has the potential to mess up your stomach etc. Blah- anyway, hope it clears up quickly! 

And why not push the boat out for A's party? That inflation is probably eating into how far your $$$ is going. You can always supplement with some themed stuff and some non themed stuff mixed in. Hope it is all coming together for you/as you wanted it to!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah the gyn said it’s just because the pH was off. But honestly…. She didn’t really seem to know what she was saying. When she looked externally, she was like oh that’s definitely fungal. Then she checked internally and said definitely some sort of infection because the discharge was TMI green. But then slide and said it was odd because the slide was completely clean. No yeast infection. No fungus. So that’s when she said well must be bacterial! And I’m like you seem very unsure here but I do agree it doesn’t look or smell like a YI so hit me with antibiotics. Long story short, someone hit the wrong target once. And let’s just say one target is not as clean as the other target by default :rofl: but idk probably unrelated as not the first time that’s happened though I did think in the moment I should go have him wash first but I wasn’t thinking

I’m not sure if my mom has seen herself. I think so. She said I wouldn’t want to see her. She is totally wrapped up and has ice packs all over her face so I couldn’t see anything. Not even her eyes really. But I had A in the car so I just popped in and out to say hi while I grabbed the key. I think we definitely need to skip visit this weekend though. She’s clearly in pain and it would freak A out to see her like that.

the tenants left the unit in piss poor condition and with my mom in her condition I’m going to have to do a lot of ask forgiveness not permission. I told my brother do not give that deposit back. The damage is insane! The carpet is destroyed. Two doors have damage. The walls have nails and pins and decals and paint damage. The yard is trashed. The ceiling fans have years of dust on them. I was hoping to do some light cleaning and move in next week but damn! I might go tomorrow and see if I can pull the carpet up myself and pull the weeds. Trying ti order stuff now with Prime and Target day.

I’d actually say the party being expensive is my own fault LMFAO. The pony was a huge expense, $720 to rent the pony and petting zoo plus a travel fee since they’re coming from another county. The catering for food is $250 (cheap for Palo Alto), doing 2 dozen bundtinis in lieu of a cake since A hates cake and I love bundtinis :rofl: $50ish, then I had to custom order allergen cupcakes for $36 from a local bakery. Only two in the either county can make them and they both charge $36 for 6 custom cupcakes. Then I blew a ton of money on Etsy then got 2 posters and a 2x6 printed at Walmart. Then favors and some supplies at party city where I decided why not get a piñata…. I still need to swing by the family run party store to order the balloons. I want a huge 5 and/or a balloon arch. Then last thing are Costco snacks and drinks and party favors for his classmates. My budget was originally 2000-2500 because those are the extra jobs I took this year. But that was for both this party and a short vacation. But since I’m no longer going on vacation, it’s just all party money now. I’m still under budget. At 1600 right now, and my mom did offer to help with the costs but she already bought his expensive bike and is starting an education account for A so I probably won’t take her money.


----------



## WinterBub

Can I please be your child? I never had a party that fancy :rofl: A is a lucky boy :) 

Logged on and have to run, but wanted to say: Make sure you take pictures of any damage to the house before you clean it up. If you try to keep their deposit, there will be pushback!


----------



## DobbyForever

I parent with guilt :rofl: I’m overcompensating because I want him to look back in 20 years and think wow I was so loved not I can’t believe my dad sucks. He’s not getting another lavish party til 10 though :rofl: I did get my balloon arch ordered! I’m so excited. Another waste of money :rofl: but I’ve ALWAYS wanted a balloon arch and nobody got me one :cry: first. World. Problems.

checked on my mom. She’s doing ok. She’s a little wobbly and my brother isn’t doing a good job taking care of her. She’s really upset, she has to beg him to help her. She fell yesterday and almost fell today. Her bandages come off tomorrow. 

also was able to get the contractor out to survey the land at my new unit. He’s moving fast since my stepdad uses him for all his rentals, so hopefully he can get things squared away asap so I can show my unit and get my lease signed asap.

also srsly I love Etsy 

and been fighting all day with A’s ABA as they cancelled his sessions today and tomorrow since his BT tested positive and he’s not vaccinated. I blew a gasket. The CDC does say unvaxxed kids should quarantine five days, but our county office of ed, state department of health, and county department of health all say no symptoms = no quarantine regardless of vaccination status. So we’ll see but his school has made it clear they need him to have BT support and momma is trying to see a movie and get her nails done as an early birthday treat to me esp since I don’t have childcare support this weekend with my mom out of commission


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and yeah I did a walkthrough video documenting the state of the rooms and getting close ups of major issues. The trouble with the deposit is that it was paid to my stepdad. But per the divorce (not final), my mom owns the duplex. The other issue is typically my stepdad applies the deposit to last month’s rent. Covid no fault law forgives like one month rent I think and this guy missed two. But I think it also covers moving expenses. So it’s iffy. And since I’m using my stepdad’s contractor, he’s probably gonna send the bill to my stepdad anyway in lieu of my mom. And I’m just trying to stay out of the middle of everything lol. Just make the place habitable for my son please


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m not sure how they do slides at a gyno appt like that, but it’s possible they aren’t looking close enough to see bacteria, just fungus? Fungus is much bigger I’m pretty sure (apologies to my microbiology professor that I didn’t retain much). Green discharge is pretty classic BV so I’d agree with her assessment, if there’s no fungus on the slide and you have green discharge, BV it is. Probably E. Coli considering that slip up, or some other enteric bacteria. 

I echo Winter, can I be your child? :rofl: my birthday parties were like at a bowling alley or Chuck E. Cheese, which I’m sure isn’t cheap, but I sure hope my mom didn’t drop $2k on it… I’m hoping to have a little army of Shae babies so they’re gonna get a party with pizza and cake and balloons, I can string up some streamers. I remember I went to a birthday party in like first grade and we played twister on her living room floor. It was a fun party. When I got older it went from all my classmates to just a few friends and we’d go to six flags every year. All that being said, it’s totally awesome that you can afford to go all out for his party. I hope he has a really great time! Is the sea shanty medley mentioned in the picture you posted the song that goes “soon may the wellerman come to bring us sugar and tea and rum….. take our leave and go” I don’t know most of the words lol. 

AFM last night I had aggressively sexual dreams and I woke up and was like “if my ovulation test isn’t positive I’m gonna lose my shit” and surprise surprise, it was positive :rofl: I don’t think I’ve ever had it this bad, SO brought up one of his coworkers/friends and this guy has gorgeous eyes and my brain went straight to the gutter because my body is like GIVE ME A BABY!!!! Actually that happened about a week ago as well but it was on a camping trip with SO and his best friend, and it was due to a gummy containing 10 mg of a certain plant substance, and I was lying down to sleep and having repentance worthy thoughts in the darkness. I think my uterus might be getting annoyed at me. However we just signed the venue contract for our wedding June 10th of next year, so I really can’t be getting pregnant right now.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae LOL the hormones are so real. It's amazing how you don't even really think about it or notice it until you start tracking. But I do get exceptionally rowdy even though I'm on the combo pill. Usually right in the middle of my second week, would be primo fertile days if I was ovulating. Not sure what that's about. 

Yeah I didn't ask a lot of questions, When it comes to medicine, I do a lot of smile and nodding. I do think the treatment is working. I am only slightly itchy in a much smaller area so whatever the root def seems bacterial.

Yes LOL it's that sea shanty. He overheard it one day as I was scrolling reels. I went straight past it because I didn't want him to hear it, but he heard the first few beats and made me go back. He's obsessed with it. He has to listen to it every day. I feel bad because of the rum reference, but he's so darn cute when he sings it.

Chuck E Cheeeese oh man the days! I just saw a reel about it and how it's a child casino with a rat as a mascot lol. Those sound like awesome parties! And honestly I love the twister memory! The best and most memorable parties really don't have to be crazy. It can be a sleepover watching "Spice World" or a beach day or a bbq in the park. It's the people and love you remember. Not the frills. 

That's more my usual speed. Hit me with your $300 birthday party package, done deal. Or forget that and honestly let's just go out to dinner with the immediate fam and have cake hahha. Part of this is also just the whole I always thought for his 5th birthday we'd go to Disneyland. And we just can't with where he's at. He's made a lot of progress just not Disneyland level yet. He is excited though. He keeps saying birthday party! Birthday party!

Can I _really _afford it? Or am I just writing checks future Dobby has to pay :rofl: This is definitely a sitting on my credit card for a few months situation. Since August bills are going to hit hard and I'm out a paycheck until September 30th, I'm hanging on to all available cash until my paycheck. We just got the vote to ratify our agreement, and the union president confirmed that I should expect retro pay of 4.5% and the stipend of 3.25% (after the 4% salary increase). It's just a matter of how quickly that gets paid out. I've never seen districts pay it out right away or all at once, usually it was in the agreement when they would do their partial payments. Worst case, there's always my tax return come Feb. 

I just hope he grows up and appreciates it vs becomes entitled. Like I'm entitled and I didn't understand the value of a dollar until I got my first retail/real job (here comes the privilege) at 21. But I kind of want that for Aiden. Like I want him to appreciate that I work hard and hustle, but I don't want him to truly understand the weight of paying bills until he's early to mid 20s.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs the writing checks future me has to pay for is so me with the wedding :rofl: I mean, not yet, I’ve been able to pay from my checking for everything so far, but when the food and drink bill rolls around I might need a bit of a loan from my parents since they don’t take credit cards, only check or cash. 

I definitely didn’t understand the value of a dollar until I got my first job at 17 in retail. Now I get it lol. I was very privileged to have a relaxed childhood but got the appropriate wake up call near adulthood before I actually had bills to pay. I think that’s a good way to do it. Kids shouldn’t have to worry about money. 

Don’t feel bad about the sea shanty, it’s super catchy and there’s much worse things he could be singing, I bet it’s super cute too.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter I think the "worst" will be a few days but I will I will have to careful for 2 weeks. I have sx on Thursday and probably return to work Tuesday since I don't have a physical job. Will just have to play it by ear.

Omg hard to believe your egg retrieval is getting so close!! I am so excited for you :)

Sorry for the crappy holiday. It is really a shame when parents/grandparents pick favorites. Oh but on a more positive note, so happy for your friend :) does she live close?

Dobby glad to hear Thor was good. Yes the long days are M to F but we have potential even on the weekends. I know we have to work the last weekend of the month but I'm hoping it's the only weekend for me.

Sorry about BV. I am so prone to it when I'm pregnant. I had to have DH stop finishing inside when preggo because that seems to be my trigger. The sperm and other fluid seems to mess with my pH balance.

Is your mom doing better? Is it because of side effects of pain meds she is falling?

The etsy/Encanto sign is really cool!


Shae I love the ticker :)



AFM still just plugging along but our cutover is going well. 2 more weeks until go live! 

I have been better about working out and have lost more weight. Down to 162

I have been having more symptoms from my stones. So hoping things hold out until my surgery date. I suppose I need to call HR and ask if I need to apply for medical leave. Just been trying to take care of everything else. 

DH got rear ended Monday. He is okay, just some whiplash. Girls weren't with him thankfully. Car insurance company giving us money to replace car seats. He went by yesterday to get some estimates but no numbers yet. The one place said they are pretty sure he needs a new frame and most insurance will total it out if it needs a new frame. We have mixed feelings on repair vs total out. He just paid it off this year and wanted to have money to go towards out projects or a tractor so a vehicle payment wouldn't be good. On another note if it's repaired the value is lowered when traded in.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae that’s really awesome! Any chance to start putting money away little bit in month for the food bill? If you do end up getting a loan from your families, nothing wrong with that. Especially if that’s the only expense you want away without paying off. That’d be awesome!

Flueky I am so sorry! Hopefully no residual pain or lingering issues. I’m glad he’s ok so far and the girls weren’t in the car. That’s a tough call to repair vs new car, especially in your particular situation. If it’s that bad, may be worth contacting a personal injury attorney. Find one that works on contingency. That’s what my stepdad does. He doesn’t charge any fees, just takes a percentage of your settlement. Being rear ended is almost always, if not always, the person who rear ended the other’s fault. If they totaled your car and if hubs ends up needing any physical therapy, you could have a pretty good chunk of change due to you from that. You and your insurance company are not liable for this. It’s the other person and their insurance.

yeah I’m a bit worried. She was leaning more towards it being a sperm/ph thing. And the solution to that would be exactly that… and that may or may not be my favorite part so :rofl:

that’s so amazing!!!! Huge congrats on the continued progress! Especially with so much going on at work. Major kudos!

i think it’s from the meds. She’s complained/my brother has also said she’s having dysphoria instead of euphoria from the codeine. And it’s enhancing her tinnitus. So she’s pretty miserable right now. And she’s not happy with her facelift because she didn’t really voice what she wanted but also turned down some of his suggestions that would have addressed the things she’s upset about now. Idk I think she’ll get over it.


----------



## shaescott

Fluekss yikes I’m glad your DH is okay!

Dobs sorry to hear your mom isn’t happy. I’m terrified to have any permanent modifications on my body like tattoos or cosmetic surgery because what if I hate it? I think I’m gonna stick to Kim Kardashian’s statement many years ago “you wouldn’t put a bumper sticker on a Bentley” :rofl:

AFM I just applied for an L&D job at a different hospital. We all found out the new grad hires from the past 2 months are getting paid $4-6 an hour more than us, and we’re PISSED. I have a retention bonus contract so if I leave I’ll have to pay back $4k… but this place is offering sign on bonuses, and lots of places will pay off your retention contract losses when they hire you. Anyway, if I get the job, I’ll have a path to becoming a CNM, which would be super cool.


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha that’s funny about the bumper sticker. Agreed it’s not something to go about lightly. I think tattoos are easier than plastic surgery. I know on tv they have all this fancy equipment to show you what you’ll look like roughly but I don’t think that actually happens Irl. At least with tattoos usually they sketch it out first and get approval before starting. But then there’s how will it age and change as your body changes.

that’s really exciting about the job! Any idea when they may follow up? That’s so frustrating to hear about that kind of difference in pay. I’ll keep my FXed! How do you feel about potentially working in L&D while WTT?

AFM it’s my birthday and true to form nobody cares :rofl: my mom is still out of it, stepdad is in LA for a funeral, Med school bro went back to Ohio, my bestie offered to hang out but she’s broke so I’d have to pay for her and I’m broke/I’m just generally not in the mood to carry her financially. I’ve done it in the past because she’s in a. Erg different financial lane than me and I didn’t want to sacrifice what I wanted to do but didn’t want to put her out. But idk not here for it this year. My other bestie broke off our friendship because I uninvited her to A’s party because of her behavior last time she was here. I told her it’s just because I’m serving alcohol at the party, and she has repeatedly had issues getting drunk around A/her kids. And I told her if it happens one more time, I’m not having her around A if there’s alcohol. Especially since I have other families coming. And I told her she hasn’t been respecting my drinking boundaries lately in general. I was clear that I didn’t want to end our friendship just that we needed better boundaries. She decided we didn’t need to be friends. And the other is sick and slightly worried it’s Covid so can’t hang out with them. OA has his daughter. I have one brother left standing but yeah. No plans. Everything I want to do, A can’t do or id be stressed out managing him on my own.


----------



## DobbyForever

Also just my usual birthday depression because the whole last day I saw my dad alive. Add in that I should be on labor watch right now. I’m turning 33 and single with no prospects, coming to terms with the idea that A may very well end up being my only child. The move is stalled because the floors have to be fixed. Sigh. My anxiety has been really bad the last few days.


----------



## WinterBub

Amazing that you've hit 162, flueky! You've blown past me!! I'm stuck around 165. Congrats!!! And wishing you lots of luck for a straight forward surgery and recovery. Hopefully you will notice a real difference when it is done and everything has settled down. :hugs:Thank you for the crappy holiday comiseration. I know it sounds like childish whining on my part, but it is just so grating. TBH, I'm thinking of never staying at their house again. We can go visit, but I'm all done with being stuck at the house if that's how it is going to be. 

And no, sadly- my bestie doesn't live close :( not even in the US! I wanted to put a collection of little baby things together for her of stuff that's from the US. Any ideas of things to put in there? My first thought was Carter's baby PJs ❤️ 

Glad that your DH is ok, though sorry for having to work out what to do with the car. I hope the right answer becomes clear in the next couple of days :hugs:

Good for you, Shae! I hope you get the new job, because that sounds like an amazing career path! And that's total nonsense about the pay difference. I'd be looking to go, too. Nice to be in a very in demand career- make that work for you!!! 

Sorry that your mom isn't happy, dobby. That's my big fear with plastic surgery! Hopefully as she starts to recover more, the results will be closer to what she wanted. :flower:

And happy birthday!! I'm sorry that you're not feeling loved and valued today. I know that you are. :hugs: if it's any consolation- I haven't had a big birthday celebration or anything where people made a fuss since I turned 18. I think that's just the way it goes for adults. I was surprised that my OH was kind of bummed about his last milestone bday. We had cake, gifts, his parents sent gifts... But he just felt like nobody made a big deal of it. And that's totally out of character for him! I think especially once you have a child, their bday/events take the place of yours, too. In any case... Happy birthday! And don't let the way a single day unfolds make you feel a certain way about how your friends and family feel about you. You are loved!! :cake:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I have no clue when/if I’ll hear back. I’m not sure what it would do to WTT feelings but being around babies regularly might help satiate my desire for babies at least temporarily. We will see (if they offer me a job). 
Sorry about your birthday not being celebrated. Sending love and hugs :hugs:

Winter thanks! I’d agree with baby pj’s, always cute!


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, you would be a great fit for that job, shae ❤️ you know so dang much already about all the nuances of babies/pregnancy/the female body. I really hope it works out for you! 

Looks like we might have to push back ivf until September. my OH has a huge work thing on seemingly exactly the same week in August when a retrieval would happen. Sigh. I've just told him that I want September to happen no matter what if we do indeed push it back. It's fine- in some ways September would be better as LO will have started his preschool stuff. He's only doing mornings, but they let you add the afternoon if you need to, so that would be helpful. Bummed at any potential delay, and worried he will have some new work drama come up every month... I understand that August genuinely would be terribly timed, but at some point he needs to let work know that he needs a couple of weeks to prioritize a family issue etc. And again- that CB fertility monitor is amazing! Got my peak today, and when I checked with a normal opk, it was clearly positive. So nice to get a heads up with an irregular cycle!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ladies :hugs:

After I was done throwing my pity party :rofl: I decided to get up and turn the day around. Took A to brunch, went to the pool, hit Oakland Zoo, and then my little brother (only one left standing lol) took me to Red Lobster and paid for dinner/drinks. I’m exhausted though. Haven’t stopped moving since 10:00. Not built for this lol. Night night will catch up proper soon


----------



## WinterBub

I'm glad that you had a lovely day in the end, and that your brother really came through for you! ❤️


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter I think she Carter’s PJs would be lovely! Idk if you live in a touristy area, but maybe a shirt or onesie that has something silly on it that’s super US/ your area since she’s not near you. You know I have to ask, does she have a registry? :rofl:

That is tricky with the work drama, and you’re so right. Who is to say that September and so on won’t bring hiccups at work. There’s never really an ideal time to have a baby. September is nice. Sorry if you’ve mentioned it, but how long from the egg retrieval to transfer? That’d put your EDD around June, right? June is nice! Idk why June has three birthstones, but they’re all solid! And then you’re not pregnant in the heat of summer. Is the retrieval a tough process that you’d need a lot of support from him for? I feel like work would understand if it’s an afternoon thing but yeah if it’s intensive in procedure and/or recovery that is really rough timing. Glad the cbfm is working out well for you!

Definitely. Like I don’t take it personally in a way if that makes sense. It’s just more like Mother’s Day and my birthday and days like that it just drives home that I don’t have a partner. Sure, I can take myself on vacation or out to eat. I’m not stranger to the treat yo’ self lifestyle, but it’d be nice if I didn’t have to. If that makes sense. I did tell my brother I can always count on him and half joked that that's why he's A's godfather. But it's true. He was the only one who would visit me during the pandemic. Even came over for Thanksgiving. He's a good kid.

Shae I’ll keep my fxed! Is this the only nearby potential work location that pays more than your current job? Are you now looking at other places as well or just this one? That’s good that it will help. I get bitterly jealous around babies, so I was worried that might kick the broodiness up a notch. They’d be crazy not to offer you a job! I second Winter, you are so knowledgeable in the area. You’d make a great candidate.

also so my friend has Covid. Neg sat then positive yesterday. She hasn’t said anything yet LOL but like she has to know that means she can’t come to A’s party, right? Idk how to point that out. Especially after my other friend went nuclear after I told her she couldn’t come. And more Etsy happiness haha


----------



## shaescott

Winter sorry you may have to push IVF back :( at least it would only be by a month! I’m not sure where in the US you live, but hopefully the June heat is tolerable or you have really good AC! Here in NH it varies by the year, some junes are all 60s-70s with 80s at the end of the month and some junes have frequent days in the 80s-90s throughout. This year there was a lot of hot days, so we ended up buying a portable AC for the bedroom. It works almost too well lol!

Dobs I have no idea what they pay at the place I applied to, nursing jobs usually don’t have the salary listed in the posting unfortunately. There’s two hospitals in my city, two more in the city 25 minutes away. I applied to a position at one of the hospitals in the next city as well. 
BUT
HUGE NEWS!!!!! I got an email from the hospital in my city requesting an interview for the L&D job!!!!!! I had SO grab my maternity books from nursing school from my parents’ house since he was near there today so I can brush up a bit. There’s definitely a lot I need to review on mom and baby assessment, reading contraction waveforms, handling shoulder dystocia, etc. I emailed back and asked if they have availability Friday. I’d like a few days to review. I’m totally freaking out AHHHHHH!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo ic ic that’s so frustrating to not know what the wage is upfront. That’s so amazing though! Congratulations! Lovely they emailed so fast, too! Shows a big interest! FXed FXed!


----------



## WinterBub

Is that a poster, Dobby? I love it! And I clearly need to get more into Etsy for gifts/special occasions!! My friend doesn't have a registry to my knowledge... But that's a good point! I would happily buy a registry gift + whatever I think of now too. I might extend it to just a collection of little baby stuff- so, some carters PJs and bits and pieces like nail Frida nail clippers (because they are the best!). Im so happy for her! She was "unlucky in love" for a long time. 

So, the retrieval process: starts day one of my cycle and then you start going in for monitoring appointments every couple of days. They scan your ovaries and do blood tests to see how you're reacting to the drugs and then tweak things as you go. At some point, they decide to trigger ovulation, and then you go in for the retrieval 36 hours later and they sedate you. I think the procedure is pretty straight forward, and less than 30 mins. But I need him there to "produce" his half on the same day, take me home after sedation, and keep an eye on me for a week or so after as they said I'd be high risk for some level of OHSS (basically fluid builds up in your abdomen from all the crap you just put your body through). So, he would likely need one day off work for the retrieval, and just to be around/able to watch LO if I were to have a problem. Most people would do a fresh transfer a few days after the retrieval, but I won't because we need to do genetic testing and it also isn't a good idea if you're high risk for ohss. So, we'd do the retrieval and then if we get a healthy embryo, would do the transfer a month or two later. So, retrieval in September would be transfer in October, baby due in July :) 

I get what you mean: those days sting a little bit. :hugs:Though a theoretical partner is always totally perfect, and a real person can't compete with that (iykwim). My brother is older than me and would never take the time to be sweet to me like your brother was for you yesterday. And the pandemic is even more sweet because that shows that he just really loves and values you, and put in the effort over time and under stress. I'm so jealous! I always wanted a sister, because I wanted that close sibling relationship. So lovely that you have that with your brother ❤️ and for the record, I think that you will absolutely meet the right guy and have that partnership that you're craving. 

Eep on the friend/party/covid. I wonder if you can make that clear without it being a big confrontation (just in case she is planning to go!) I'd text something like "how are you feeling?" And then say that you're disappointed she obviously can't make the party now, but hope you can get dinner or something in a couple of weeks... Just what I'd try in your shoes!


----------



## WinterBub

That's wonderful, Shae! Nothing to lose in going for the interview. If you don't get it, it's still interview experience. And if they offer you the job, you can review those details before you take it. Ahhhh, good luck! I really hope that you get it, as I think you'd be amazing. :) Moms and babies would be so lucky to have you looking after them. 

And it is hot as hell here in July/August. But it is what it is... Need to get a healthy embryo as the first step, and then would happily take a July bday! I feel scared and excited, but at peace with everything I've been through: praying and hoping for a baby, but I can accept this as the final outcome, no matter how it turns out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo a nail frida is good! I have three haha. Love them. Maybe one of those soft baby book toy things? Trying to think of something that isn’t too big but also won’t break in shipping. Right?! Registry take all the guesswork out of things.

ooo well I’m partial to July birthdays so ;) that is tough though about the needing to keep a close eye on you the week after. I know you mentioned not having much support in that way in your area. As long as it’s a no matter what with retrieval in September then it’s not too bad. All worth it in the end. Is it for sure for sure at this point to push out to sept or still in negotiations?

yeah the twins are 9 years younger than me, so they both look up to me as a second mom. But this twin I think is the only one who really understands my trauma, so he tries to go out of his way to be there for me. I’m very lucky. Re a dude, I trust God’s plan. I see a lot of women who never found a person after leaving their abusive partner in their 30s/40s, and they have very fulfilling lives. That yearn to love and be loved never went away, but they have rich lives full of happiness and joy. So we’ll see. 

Solid advice on the text! Thankfully all settled though sad how. The friend definitely expected to come and bring her daughter to the party. Posted on insta a photo of her daughter playing, mask off, with a kid for grandma camp. Her parents have her because she was negative Sunday and they just had Covid so they weren’t stressed. They were already planning to take her for a week. But wow to then go expose another kid and his grandmother. Like it has always irked me how selfish she can be, but that’s pretty low in my opinion to have let her go play with another kid and an older woman after that level of exposure. And then to let her take her mask off while hugging that kid. Anyway her kid tested positive this morning so she said Sunday is day five so no party. And I’m like lol it was no party either way but at least now I’m not the a**hole. My friend is just fatigued, and so far her daughter seems to just have fatigue as well. So looks like it’ll be mild for then both. But I seriously cannot believe she thought it was okay to still come to the party.


----------



## shaescott

Winter ah too bad the implantation won’t be until October. But a baby is awesome no matter what month it comes!

Dobs yikes that your friend let her kid around others without a mask when she literally has COVID. I don’t mask anymore but when I had COVID I sure did! I’m glad she knows she can’t come to the party, that would’ve been a pain to deal with.

AFM had to change my ticker because the one I had wasn’t updating :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooooo Shae! The other ticket was definitely cute, but this one also makes me teary eyed! Love that visual! And that it’s broken down to m/w/d which helps it to feel more like time is passing than the lump sum days.

yeah I mean the kids had masks but they weren’t being strict about keeping them on. And the fever didn’t hit until this morning. But still. The sister also tested positive this morning as well. I had a feeling they’d get it and I was nervous because my stepdad got Covid from a social group her parents are in, last week they had guests fly in for a bridal shower at their house, and then they flew to LA for a second bridal shower for the sister there. I had a feeling they were going to get it. The bright side is that we’re down to 3 families now LOL. And two are kids from school so it’s like no real additional exposure there imo haha

sad note the floors and paint are going to take two weeks :sigh:


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh and yes the Encanto door was a digital download $9 then I ordered a 2x6 photo banner from Walmart for like $25. Ultimately kind of a waste of money as I’ve no intention of using this beyond the party lol but I mean I could I guess I’m doing his new room in a dual tone green


----------



## WinterBub

Yeah, that is beyond rude. I think that 99% of the covid rules should be abolished at this point... But staying home when you know you are sick or very likely to be sick is a bare minimum. Same goes for when you have flu or norovirus in your house! At least the party attendance issue is settled...


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg so for my drama loving friends the kid my friend’s kid was playing with was her cousin’s. And she b*ing this morning that the cousin is going off on her for exposing her kid. And I’m like um this is awkward though because you did and I’d chew you out too. She says her mom told all the families that the daughter had been exposed and to make their own choices but idk. I think I’m not getting the full story. This is the same friend that called me the day my grandmother died to talk about DTD with random guys and I ended up hanging up on her. Then when I told her why she gaslit me. But she’s A’s advocate so it all balances out


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’d flip on her too for knowingly exposing my kid. And hold up, are we talking A’s advocate for school and stuff? The one who helps him get the best accommodations and stuff? If so and she’s able to keep outside drama separate and be a good advocate then that’s great, but I’d be worried about them intersecting and her being petty when it comes to advocating for him.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah she’s been the one feeding me the case law and buzzwords/phrases I need to drop to get his services. She has a hard time separating her personality and drama from work. She almost couldn’t clear her credential because she couldn’t get hired as an admin. She did want to come to his IEP meetings because she knows the team, but I made excuses for why she couldn’t or just ignored her. Never gave the team permission to talk to her either. Like I trust her to give me the case law but definitely not giving her unfettered access haha

did things work out to schedule for Friday?


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m so tired lol. The stress is draining.

A’s party is tomorrow and I don’t think I’m putting out enough food. I’m trying to be as Covid conscious as possible, so generally trying to keep things an individualized as possible. I also want it to be what A wants not what I want lol. The party is 2-4 aka I’m not feeding you lunch or dinner just light snacks is what I said on the invite. Is this ok?
- Fruits (grapes, strawberries, blueberries, bananas)
- Annie’s bunnies
- Variety of chips
- chips and guacamole and salsa
- mini tacos (chicken or carnitas)
- Mexican rice

Drinks: water, Capri sun, diy mimosas

dessert bundtinis


----------



## WinterBub

That sounds like lots of food :) if you're worried at all- could buy some apple sauce pouches and small bags of cookies and chips. You can then hold them back at the start and only put them out if it seems like you don't have enough. Let us know how the party goes :) I hope that A has the best time! (And you too!)


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty ty I grabbed some pirates booty and applesauce pouches <3. I feel good. I’m just trying not to sweat the small stuff and remember the big picture. He tore his Antonio door and stood on his piñata, and I’m just not gonna get upset about things. As long as he has fun, that’s what counts. Will def update.

these were his school favors and then his party favors. I have some full size bubbles to sneak in that I forgot about to the party ones. Everything is taken care off food and drink wise, just need more ice as the ran out of big bags but that’s a tomorrow problem. Worked out anyway no room In either fridge for it. Have to wrap his presents tonight if/when I can get him to bed. My anxiety is already through the roof. My mom was supposed to help then family dinner out, but her blood pressure keeps sky rocketing when she gets up so just hoping she’s alright to attend tomorrow.


----------



## DobbyForever

I am exhausted. Party was amazing. I told everyone in my fam straight up we are breaking the cycle, nobody can be an a** or yell system anyone today. And we did it! Not for lack of curse words to close friends though but we did it!

Solid amount of leftovers but also really good amount eaten at party. The pony and petting zoo were a huge success. I had to basically force the handler to take her tip. A had the best time. He was so excited to see his friends, and tbh worked out so nicely that half the party cancelled :rofl: I swear my kid lived on this poor pony


----------



## DobbyForever

Pony +petting zoo


----------



## WinterBub

So glad that the party was a success! :) :) :)


----------



## WinterBub

PS. I'm not a horse person, but that pony is adorable! ❤️


----------



## DobbyForever

Ty! I love horses. Hehe. I was so happy, too. I considered emailing to ask if they had a horse with that coloring, but I didn’t want to be overbearing. So when he showed up I was happy af haha. A loves him. I’d seriously buy him if I had all the money in the world. He’s 20!


----------



## WinterBub

Well, nobody won that mega millions lottery, Dobby. So buy a ticket and maybe you'll be able to buy as many ponies as you'd ever want =D&gt; I could so do with a billion dollars! :lol:


----------



## DobbyForever

:rofl: don’t I wish!


----------



## DobbyForever

Alright y’all it’s game time. Get my classroom keys Tuesday, move a week from Monday, start work a week from Wednesday. I’m already burned out. My family naturally decided to go on vacation so I’ll be shelling out for a moving company, but I’m doing all the packing myself. Back is aching and I messed up my wrist :cry: hoping if I can get my classroom squared away this week then the week after I can focus on getting the new place settled and this place up and running


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg and I think OA wants to get back together :wohoo:

I’m so irrevocably in love with him I’m losing my shit


----------



## WinterBub

Good to hear that you're so happy, Dobby :) FX everything works out between you guys ❤️


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae did you end up doing the interview?

everyone is so quiet! I need the tea lol


----------



## shaescott

Sorry totally just realized I fell off the face of the earth in internet world. I do have a bunch of updated, some good, some disappointing but whatevs.

The disappointing:
I did do the initial HR interview for the L&D position, it went well, but they emailed me the next day that they were going with candidates with scrubbing experience (which I don’t have). They did offer to give my info to the managers on other floors, but I was really only interested in leaving my current job if it was for labor and delivery.

The good:
I ended up getting a $5/hour raise at work due to having my ACLS certification, which makes me count as a critical care nurse. I should’ve got that raise when I got the certification in January, and they said no back pay, but at least I’m getting it now. They’re also still “working on” the pay disparity issue, like are the new grads gonna get the same $5 raise with ACLS certification and end up getting $4-6 more than us once again? Quite possibly.

Next, I’ve been trying to convince SO to let us adopt a cat for a while now, but I got very persistent about a week ago. In one day he went from “no, I’m putting my foot down” to “we’ll look into it”. Well in one week we went from “no” to today we’re picking up our TWO new cats from the shelter. They’re friends and they wanted them to be adopted together. SO wasn’t thrilled but he’s allowing it lol. 

I bought a cat tree that looks slightly less homely than average and set it up last night after work.


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s a bumming about the scrubbing. Is that something you’ll get experience with at your current job? Idk what scrubbing is lol.

Yay for the raise! Sorry that there may still be inequality in the wages and no back pay. That’s so lame.

also LMFAO re cats. Honestly there’s tons of info out there that two cats is better than one. I think the cat tree looks great and I’m sure they love it. It’s cute that they kinda match too with the black and white hehs


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby are you guys back together? I wish you nothing but happiness.


Shae sorry about not getting the L&D position but yay for raise! A bit crappy they won't backpay.

Also cute kitties! 

Winter how backpack.

Sorry for short responses and absence. I worked 129 hrs in 15 days. We did it though! Pretty disappointed at the moment with our new EMR but hoping it will improve as we work our processes and bugs out.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Fluek that’s intense! Was the a reason for the long days? Hoping you get a break soon

Yeaaaah I pulled a he’s just not that into and put my faith in “the signs”. When really he just didn’t want me to feel cheap. He cares about me enough to not want me to feel like a cheap escort but as far as dating goes he thinks we should “take it one day at a time” so oops….


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby we were manually moving patient information/records from one EMR to another. We moved like 800 patient's information over. The last week was critical though to finish before our go live on August 1st. I hope we NEVER switch EMRs again!!!

I'm sorry you misread his signs. :hugs: 

When is As first day of school? V starts on Tuesday. Ugh, sad and excited at the same time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Proper post later gotta go finish packing but lol Shae now that you have two cats you need this bed :rofl:


----------



## shaescott

Dobs scrubbing is OR stuff (for the c-sections), so no, no experience in that at this job. 

The cats came home on Saturday! They’re doing great, the white one is very skittish but comes up to us for pets when he feels like interacting. Not sure yet if we’ll rename them. I just thought of Thunder and Lightning matching their color and personalities, have to wait to see what SO thinks, he’s asleep. They also are like Yin and Yang color-wise but those names are a bit short for me with the single syllable. The black one was named Billy Bob by the shelter because of his bobtail and idk if I can rename him, his name is just so funny to me :rofl: the white one was named Toby by the shelter, he’s more likely to be renamed. Idk. Agh. As for the tree, they haven’t touched it :dohh: hopefully that’ll change soon. We got a litter box enclosure that looks like a coffee table and they’ve been using that successfully, so there’s that. 

That bed looks so cool and the cats would 100% use it, they love hiding under our bed. Unfortunately we use the under bed space for storage, small apartment problems. 

Sorry OA was just being polite and not trying to get back with you. 

Flueks yikes, I never even thought about having to transfer records like that, I know it wouldn’t be my job but I also hope we never switch EMRs, I’m quite used to Epic.


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek how did the first day go?!?! Ahhhh such a bittersweet milestone. Hoping it went smoothly.

That. Sounds. Awful! There should be a better way to transfer that amount of info. I’m so sorry!

A’s first day is a week from Wed. Luckily it’s a PD day for us and my boss said I could be a little late.

Shae ah ic ic that’s a bummer. And also I hate that whole need experience to get the job but need the job to get experience.

Glad they’re adjusting! Lol billy bob. I’d rename them but that’s just me. I didn’t rename my first cat and they literally didn’t care :rofl: that’s great they’re using the litter box and hopefully they see the fun if they cat tree soon. Do they play with any toys?

thanks I mean I cried for like three days straight but then I had stuff to do so lol.


----------



## shaescott

So we tried to rename them and just couldn’t do it, it felt weird, we’re so used to calling them Billy Bob and Toby, it’s too late :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

In case anyone wants to know how ridiculous California is. *facepalm*

i just got an email from the PTA to do back to school night reg stuff. Money, volunteering.

they suggest:
PTA: join as a member (membership ranging from $15-300 for bragging rights) and donate an additional $250-500 per child. They also suggest 40 hours annually of volunteering per child.
District education fund: $1500 per child
Should your child want to join the elementary choir that 2 parent volunteer days plus $200. Should your child want to join drama I didn’t read the volunteer requirements but it’s $350.

Not to mention we will be asked to donate to the specific class/grade level to fund crafts and field trips and teacher appreciation.

granted all “suggested” but yeah this is why I’m likely only having one kid


----------



## DobbyForever

shaescott said:


> So we tried to rename them and just couldn’t do it, it felt weird, we’re so used to calling them Billy Bob and Toby, it’s too late :rofl:


Oooo I missed this nothing wrong with keeping their shelter names.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs that’s crazy, if parents were cool with paying tons of money for their kid to do school activities, they’d send them to private school and pay in advance. Public school should not be “suggesting” large donations like that. I’m still annoyed that my high school made us pay yearly “dues” of like $100 to participate in class activities, including our GRADUATION CEREMONY. Though I do think they had options for kids whose parents really couldn’t afford it. 

Yesterday was my cousin’s wedding, it was super lovely, the venue had such a gorgeous view, the cake was maple flavored because it was in Vermont, and I got to see my cousins I haven’t seen since before COVID (and one cousin in nearly a decade), so that was so much fun! They were all saying how they can’t wait to come to my wedding too next year. She had a photo booth and it was a lot of fun because of my cousins, it definitely made me want one for my wedding. She also told me she has 3 cars full of stuff from the wedding that she now has no use for and she’ll let me know what she has so I can re-use anything I want. So that’s very exciting! We’ll take a money saver any day.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae I agree, nothing wrong with keeping their shelter names. I did that with the cat I got when I moved out on my own.

Also, we actually switched to using epic. I am unimpressed with how their team handles go live. I think they excel with an EMR for hospitals and Dr offices but am disappointed with their knowledge with HH and hospice. We seriously had to tell them thinks we needed to meet regulations. Like, we shouldn't have to tell them this, they should know! I think things will improve though.

Also nice for getting to see family you hadn't in awhile and able to score some free wedding items!

Dobby, I could never live in Cali. Way too expensive for me! I feel like all those suggestions are a bit extreme. Also, I was told by a new employee never join the PTA as it takes a ton of your time. I don't have a lot of time so not giving it up. I do want to participate in some field trips though.

Her fist day went well! We had an open house that evening and went to it. They had a good time. There was ice cream and bouncy houses. They had hot dogs but since the seating around it was limited we opted to pick up dinner on the way home. 

Not much longer now for his 1st day! How are you feeling? I'm glad your boss is okay with you being a little late. 

Sadly there wasn't an option to easily transfer the information. I don't think most EMRs want you to switch to another so they don't want to make that an easy process. 


AFM just been busy. Work, school for V, home life. Actually looking forward to having surgery so I can slow down a bit. 

I have been working on shoveling some dirt to fill in some holes/trenches that were created from hard rains. The grass seed last year didn't grow in some places so this resulted in this dirt/mud issue. I'm going to plant some grass seed in a little bit. I'm hoping that it's only a steady rain tomorrow and not a dang monsoon so the grass seed can still take hold. Wish me luck!

DH's truck is being totalled out. We should get the money this week. We have a vehicle locked in as ours and will finalize the buying process once we get the money from insurance company. It's a 2022 Ford F150 XLT. He did have a lariat edition so it's a "step down" but it is still nice. We are basicallyjust missing out on leatger seats and air conditioned seats but we are gaining some new safety features his previous truck didn't have. *I can't recall if I updated last month that DH got rear ended. Thankfully the girls weren't on the truck with him.*

Weight loss is back on track. I was hoping to meet 150s before surgery on the 25th so I think I will meet it!


----------



## ukgirl23

Im finding myself a bit out of place sometimes on here as although I am only 34 years old, DH 37, I have 3 children who are pretty grown up already, 16.14 and my youngest is only 9, are there any other mums with teens TTC?


----------



## DobbyForever

Gotta read and run but my pta psa is always join officially. Joining isn’t a commitment to volunteer, but usually there is a $15-20 due. That money helps fund all those events at school. PTA also help with costs (supplies, field trips, extra programs). I join the PTA as a teacher just to donate the $15 but I never go to meetings or offer to help with anything LOL


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby maybe it is different per school system. I haven't heard anything as of yet about PTA but will make a decision later when I find out more. I know I don't have the spare time at the moment. 

Ukgirl, hello. Wishing you the best on your ttc journey. I'm done ttc and no teenagers. I don't think any of our regulars have teenagers.


----------



## Edithtj

My cats shelter name was kitten. She was 1.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks i heard when Epic first started in hospitals it was a mess. It’s great now, but took time to iron out the kinks. Sorry about the truck being totaled but yay for a new truck! Good luck with surgery tomorrow!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi!

fluek all that manual database work sounds like slow torture, especially when you are used to an active job. Glad it’s over, but sounds like there are lots of improvements to be made! Fill me in, what surgery are you having? Glad weight loss is going well! I still haven’t lost any more weight. I’m trying to keep up weightlifting but my diet’s been slipping due to being discouraged. It’s hard to keep going with something when results aren’t happening. Anyway sorry about the truck! Is hubby Ok? I hope he didn’t get hurt. What an inconvenience though.

dobs I’m glad the party was a success! I know you worked so hard on planning it. What’s latest with OA? I don’t envy your busy schedule with school, nor the fees for everything—yikes! We are getting ready to make an actual school space for the kids, I’m excited! Up until now I’ve just been doing school at the kitchen table with ds1. Ds2 starts K this year. I think he’s going to rock it.

shae love the kitties! I love how one looks like he’s got a toupee and the other reminds me of an old school life guard with sun screen on his nose. Sorry you didn’t score the L&D job. That doesn’t mean never though ! Can you volunteer to get some of the required experience?

winter how are you doing? Do you start IVF soon? 

kids are up from naps, I’ll update me later. Hope everyone is good!


----------



## WinterBub

Good luck with your surgery and recovery, flueky! I hope it is all very straight forward and you feel great once it is all over and done with :) I hope that the new truck is awesome! Sorry you have to deal with all of that, though. Insurance etc is the worst.

Oooo, I love a good house project, Giggle! Share some pics or updates with what you do. Have you ever seen that show Bringing Up Bates? (I'm a sucker for shows about big families ). One daughter (Alyssa Webster) has a YouTube channel, and she set up a beautiful school room for her home school kids. 

Sorry about the crazy costs in California, Dobby. I don't know how you do it!! We have a much lower cost of living, and are having to rework our budget, cut costs etc. I think we're going to change phone and internet providers because we need those sweet, sweet intro deals! Thanks, inflation! Any news on OA? How are you feeling as the school year begins? 

Love the cats, shae! And that's awesome on scoring the wedding items :) Hope your wedding planning is coming along! Are you able to ask about getting some of that experience you need at your current hospital? Would be great if they would... Might open up new possibilities there and at outside hospitals too. 

Yes, should be starting IVF in a couple of weeks. Wild, but I'm excited! Even if we have a bad outcome (ie. No viable embryos), I'm ready to get going and see what happens. Hard to believe that it is 18m since my 1st pregnancy that ended in miscarriage... I had no idea that there was a lot more difficulty in store. Really hopeful it goes well! [-o&lt;


----------



## DobbyForever

UK mom ditto we don’t have anyone in the thread with teens that are ttc. Sorry! Good to have you though! Hoping you find camaraderie soon!

Fluek for sure. Usually they do announcements at BTSN. But also I will not judge if you don’t join haha. I’ve just joined every year as a teacher and give all my professional info, cut the $15 check, and never speak of it again. :rofl: And frankly I just do it to save face :rofl: Hoping your surgery went well and the recovery even better!

Gigs don’t forget to update! How did the school space turn out? have you officially started kinder? DS2 is def gonna rock it! He’s got the best teacher ;)

Winter lol it’s all good. Our salaries are inflated af so end of day it evens out. I’ve seen teachers on tv from other states say their salaries, and I’m like WHAT! It’s all relative. Like I make 107, granted I’m on my 11th year and I have a MS so I get paid the highest salary per year plus a stipend. But I hear we’re getting a retro raise of about 6% for this school year. It’s just not signed yet. And gas is finally down to like 5.40 :rofl: I hope all goes well with he ivf! Time really has gone by. Gosh, on my end it feels like we were just talking about it and now it’s here. So excited for you!

AFM not much. A has his semi private sped swim lessons every saturday locked in now, and it’s only $300/month! It’s technically a private lesson but it’s like 4 private lessons run at the same time, all SPED and frankly he’s the most mild of the group. But since he can do the lesson with the other kids in other lanes and stay in his lane, I’m paying the semi private rate vs private rate. School is going well but he’s struggling at his after school, but the district said they are looking to find a BT to go with him since the after care is on campus so they can fudge it to be covered by the public school vs me going through my insurance! Woot! My friend is coming over in two hours to Marie Kondo my new place lol. A loves it. It has enough familiar things and new things he loves (insane INSANE magical bridges playground nearby, like I’ve seen them before but this one is on steroids) and he loves having the backyard. He loves school. He loves being closer to grandma and grandpa. My mom is in Thailand, and I knew how much I relied on hr but not to this degree. I’m struggling without her here. Contractor has been hard to get to come by. I’m thankful to be moved in, but I’d love that backyard to be done so I can order furniture and work outside while A plays. Called the cops on my neighbor last night as a mandated reporter: they were beating on their SPED kid at 2am. I get it, and I’ll be the first to say like I understand firsthand why SPED kids are more prone to abuse because sometimes, honestly, I want to hit A. But I have enough professional training, therapy, supports, and patience/mindfulness to stop myself. But yeah as soon as I heard the first slap, I was over it and called 911. Things are stressful but good. My teammate at work is incredible. She’s saved my a** repeatedly. I’d be screwed with anybody else.

As for OA. I finally put my foot down. He’s traveling for a month and a half. Basically, I said wtf is going on with us. He said the same thing like do you honestly think you can date someone with my schedule? I’ve never met anyone who could. And we left it at when he gets back, we’ll go to dinner and have a long conversation about what we both want and what we both expect. Then we’ll make a decision about whether or not we’re dating and moving forward or we’re done. I can’t keep sleeping with him though, and idk what his decision is. It’s not about whether he wants to date. I have questions and things I need to see, and I want to make that choice on my own. Like even if we did decide to date, I cannot commit to having his child at this point. I know he said he wants at least 2 more, but honestly if this is his level of support and I have A and then his/who would be our daughter… you want to leave me alone 99% of the time with 3-4 kids? Hard. Pass. I'd rather stay single and just keep pouring all my energy into A.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae ah, well hopefully it won't take too long to iron out the kinks.

Gigs I had my gallbladder removed. I had a liver ultrasound at the end of April and it showed "extensive stones". I have had some pains but rarely anything I would call an "attack". Was just concerned if I waited it would result in emergency surgery. I haven't weighed in about 2 weeks. I do expect I have gained a little bit with being less active and indulged a bit. Oh well, will just have to keep moving forward and not give up :) I do get it though. It can be hard when you aren't seeing results even with effort.

DH is okay, he had some whiplash but his neck is better. Definitely an inconvenience but we made it work, thankfully. He now has a 2022 F150 XLT. It's really nice and his payments are even cheaper per month than they were for his 2016 that he'd bought new. Only sucks that we are starting over with payments

Please update us about you when you have a moment

Winter, surgery went really well and recovery has as well. Yes dealing with insurance companies sucks!

OMG, I'm getting so excited for you. I am focusing lots of prayers and positivity your way to get your rainbow baby!

Dobby thank you, it all has went well so far. I really could return to work but I'm going to use up the rest of my fmla time the Dr gave me. After channeling so much time and energy to work for months, I need to rest and recharge.

Glad school is going fairly well for A. I am glad he'll get the resources via public school than through insurance. I am sure it is really hard not having your mom. When will she be back?

I don't blame you about not wanting to watch/care for 3 to 4 kids solo for a large majority of the time. That would be a lot for anyone. 


I'll post a better update about surgery later.


----------



## Flueky88

Surgery went really well. I got to the surgery center and left within 3 hrs. My incisions are looking good and my pain was well controlled. My pain is very minimal now. Could go back to work if I really wanted but I want some me time and V is out of school until Tuesday. Also, my dad is in so want to spend time with him.

I had my follow up appt today. I opted just for a phone appt as everything is going well and needed the appt before I could get a note releasing me back to work for next week. The Dr did say that I had many stones buy I had one very large stone that was 4.3cm. Dr said that a large stone is 3cm or larger and they rarely go up to 5 cm so shocked by how large of a stone I had. I would have never been able to pass it. My gallbladder was already 4 cm larger than it should be from the inflammation. So I'm very glad I chose surgery before it became an emergency surgery situation.


----------



## WinterBub

Glad to hear that all went well with the surgery, flueky! And always nice to get feedback that it really was the right decision to do it. Hopefully you will feel better with it/the stones out going forward. The new truck sounds great, too! 

I wouldn't fret about those future details just yet, Dobby. Even if you have a great relationship with his daughter's mother, it doesn't seem likely that you'd have her while her Dad travels. I can't imagine my LO staying with a hypothetical step parent if we divorced and my OH was away. And in my opinion, if he's the right person for you, y'all would work the details out. Basically, you'd put the work in and it wouldn't be a big deal if you both are totally committed and treat each other/your little family as your absolute #1 priority ❤️ if he's not your person, then that foundation won't be there. Just my two cents! A's swim lessons sound amazing! And so glad to hear that he's thriving in your new place :)

Waiting for my cycle to start (likely in the next few days) and to start IVF. Hopefully the long weekend doesn't ruin the timing :shock: I wish I could fast forward and find out how everything goes. Obviously worth it if there's a baby/happy ending. Kind of nervous about something going wrong or having a disappointing outcome. Nothing to do but leap and see what happens, I guess.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter thank you, it was really nice to get that reassurance that I made the right decision. 

Hope that your AF starts at a good time. You will have to keep us updated with how it all goes. 

I finally braved stepping on the scales. I haven't been able to work out, other than walking in almost 2 weeks and I've felt like I've not ate the best. Been trying to do better the past 5 to 6 days though. I lost weight and am finally in the 150s! I am thinking of trying to reach 140 but for now my goal is 150.


----------



## WinterBub

That's amazing! Clearly you've truly changed your lifestyle and made it a permanent thing :) I'm very jealous!! I am stuck just bouncing around a window of 164-167. I think my ideal is 145-155. So, not terribly far from that, but I just don't seem able to make it. Good for you! :)


----------



## shaescott

Dobs personally I think if he wasn’t willing to change his job to accommodate his first child, he’s not ever going to do it. He chose his priorities there. I could be judging too harshly, but it’s just my thought process here. 

Winter ooo this is the cycle! Will be praying for you that IVF is successful. 

Flueks congrats on the weight loss! SO and I keep going to the gym like twice and then stopping, our work schedules are annoying for it but really we’re just tired and feeling too lazy to go. My diet really isn’t bad, I actually need to eat more, I’ve slowed my metabolism by not eating enough I think (not on purpose). But either way, I’m in the 150s and not thrilled about it, mostly because I think I was healthiest at 140ish and up until the last 10 lbs I only gained in the boobs, butt, and thighs, and now I’m gaining in the belly. Not a fan of that. I’d be happy to be 140ish again, I wouldn’t want to go under 135 though, I might start losing the good fat :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek that’s really awesome about the surgery and recovery. I’m glad you’re not rushing back to work. You deserve the rest and family time. Yikes about the super large stone, but yes so glad you had the surgery and avoided an emergency. You are so strong for carrying on with your day through all of that!

That does stink about having a car payment again, but that’s a great truck! And glad the payments are cheaper than the last one.

Congratulations on the weight loss! That’s so awesome! I agree, it sounds like you’ve got some sustainable changes going on and that’s so huge. I’m not getting on a scale lol. I haven’t worked out in months. My new job has me on my feet more and walking across campus a lot, but I’m eating way worse.

Winter any plans for the long weekend? Hopefully your cycle starts soon and all goes well. All totally expected feelings. FXed

Shae looking at your ticker makes me so happy. I can’t believe we’re just 9 months and 1 week out! Sorry about the work-diet struggle. :(

AFM just been super busy trying to not f* up at work and struggling without having that 1-1.5 hours after work to get stuff done. I have to pick up A right after work. I love him, but I’m exhausted. My mom is coming back on Wednesday thanks goodness. They had a service on the first at my grandmother’s hometown’s temple. I only saw a few videos and pictures, but she would have loved it. She used to teach a certain style of Thai dance, and they had a group of local school kids put on performances. I’m sure she would have loved it, and now she’s home at the family burial grounds with her parents and siblings, where she wanted to be. A’s school goes full time in a week

Re OA I mean I like to fret the details because if we’re ultimately not compatible then I need to stop seeing him/ sleeping with him. I’ll just get attached and then drag A into something that’ll end up in flames. I don’t want to do that to him. Shae, I don’t think it’s judging harshly. He’s never going to change his line of work, and it will always require extensive travel. It’s only harsh if you think negatively of him for it. Everyone is allowed their priorities in life, and he’s not neglecting his daughter. He has her as much as he can, and when he has her he makes sure it’s always special.

I just don’t know what I want. It’s like babies. I don’t actually want any more kids, but when I see a pregnant woman I have major fomo. I just want a partner because my life is so much about other people, and nobody’s life is about me. Like I want someone on mother’s day or my birthday to take care of me for once. I also want a wedding. Where one day it’s all just about me. This is why I love visiting Thailand. My relatives dote on me and tell me I’m pretty lol. Everything is "especially for Dobby". It's like one of the few things they say in English. We bought this gorgeous purse especially for Dobby, we booked this excursion especially for Dobby, we made this food especially for Dobby. Dobby is so pretty, Dobby is so smart, Dobby is so good, it makes my heart so happy that Dobby is here 24/7 hahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

Low key panicking. So I saw OA Sunday. I turned off my alarm because it always rings mid DTD but told him to remind me to take my pill. Problem was, I took it but forgot to turn my alarm back on or I accidentally turned it off Monday when I took it. Either way, I fully missed Tuesday’s pill and had to double up on Wed. I was so mad at myself. I’ve just been under so much stress. I was getting weird cramps on Sunday and was nauseated with major back pain. I assumed stress, Cosleeping, heat, being on my feet all day, A hitting me. But still was weird so I took a test then and took another this morning because suddenly I don’t want to drink. I thought I saw something as it was developing and in the timeframe, but I don’t trust these shadow lines. Been there done that. But when I finished getting dressed I saw this. Im imagining that, right? Eta to clarify it’s ten days since we DTD and eight since I missed my pill. It was CD 15 that I missed it, too ugh


----------



## shaescott

Hm Dobs I see what you mean but considering the shadow lines I’ve had I don’t trust it. Test again after a long hold? Or tomorrow? It’s probably nothing but if it’s not, wow are you fertile.


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah I’m thinking just typical Wondfo shadows. It doesn’t make any logistical sense. I have been awful with my pills this month, lots of next morning (12h late) but I can’t believe I actually missed a pill entirely like that. But logistically doesn’t make sense and everything online said I didn’t need emergency contraceptive. Idk. I might test after work with a cb early just because I don’t want to keep taking my pills if I am.


----------



## DobbyForever

I just threw up on the middle of teaching so yeah I’ll def be testing after work


----------



## Flueky88

Shae, yeah there is only 1 time in my life that I was consistent with going to the gym. Beachbody on demand fits my lifestyle. I know some gyms have a daycare that your kids can go to, but eh trying to fit that in on top of everything else is just hard. My belly is my least favorite thing about myself, I usually always gain there first :(

Dobby sometimes life is just hard and eating right is the last thing I want to do when stressed. Big life changes is what has typically derailed my dieting/exercise regimen. I avoiding scales and mirrors for awhile after having E. I did weigh occasionally but not often cause I hated it.

Well, I hope you meet Mr. Right and get your wedding day. I'm glad that your relatives dote on you, but sorry they are so far away.

I do see that shadow you are talking about. I'd say inconclusive at the moment but with your symptoms I'm leaning possible early bfp. Are you gonna grab frer?


----------



## DobbyForever

So same I don’t trust them indent shadow lines. I’m calling bfn for tonight. I have one more cb early. I did unearth a full box of wondfos when I moved though so lol. The nausea came and went a few times after that incident and I’m having bad cramps. I really think it’s just the heat. We’ve been over 100 for three days now. Frers seem to have disappeared off the shelves everywhere around here.


----------



## Flueky88

I don't see anything on the CB so I'm leaning just weird wondfo shadow line.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel like whenever you get your ducks in a row to eat well and exercise, something changes haha. At least that's how it is for me. Then it'll take forever to find my footing again, and once I do then boom new change haha.

Thanks. It wasn't even on my mind to be concerned until the weird symptoms and, even then, my initial thought was I messed my body up taking two pills at once. So hopefully that's just it. As much as my window feels like it's closing, A slapped me this weekend. OA is not the person I'd want to have a child with, especially not with the way things are. I'm screwing up at work massively.

ETA morning tests were undoubtedly bfn. Still bloated and have tons of cramping. I only have a couple more pills in this pack so hopefully af sorts everything out. Bit sad. Just a reminder that Mr. Right continues to elude me. Really struggling with the nausea this morning though so I’m sick or pregnant :rofl:


----------



## WinterBub

I don't see a line Dobby, but I can barely read my own in person tests! I simply hope that you get the outcome you want :) Does this help you clarify your feelings on OA? If you really don't want/can't see a future with him, then break it off. You deserve a whole relationship, where you feel prioritized and loved. ❤️ how is your new job going? Just curious: would you recommend teaching as a career? I gave up my career when we moved, and then I had my LO. Just considering future options... And I'm curious: does being a public school teacher mean that you have good benefits? Retirement healthcare etc?

I never took to the gym. I think I didn't understand that the whole idea is to push yourself id go and "work out" but not really because it was all very leisurely. Lol. Now that it is cooling off a little, I need to start walking again. So pleased for you and all your success, Flueky!

I'm starting my first IVF injections tonight. I'm so nervous about the whole thing. Mostly just worried about complications, or about getting no healthy embryos. I keep picturing myself with twin girls, but that really feels like a total fantasy. So I'm stuck between a fantasy and a worry that it will all be for nothing.


----------



## DobbyForever

<3 ty. It's a weird emotional place to be in.

That’s so exciting! I’ll keep my fingers crossed for minimal, better yet, no side effects but full benefits! Aww twin girls. We’ll put it out to the universe for sure! Is DH doing the injections for you or do you do them yourself?

I mean. I’ve always seen it as I want to date him to see if we’re compatible vs assume we aren’t. I absolutely would not have a child with him right now because he does nothing for me as a partner. Granted, we aren’t dating but it’s too draining to be a mom and a partner if I don’t have a partner pouring back into me. I like enough about him, our potential, and the bd to agree to date again. But in my heart I think I know I am going to stay single and pour what little energy I have into A.

I did test one more time because I can’t shake the nausea. Got a free indent and a Wally evap. Exactly the headache I needed :rofl: Attached for everyone’s face palming, these were def out of timeframe


----------



## DobbyForever

And my friend is on her third pack of bcp. She said the first pack, her period was normal. She skipped her sugar pills the second one. And the third one she never got her period. She’s refusing to test and it’s driving me mad


----------



## WinterBub

Hmmm, even I think I see something on the frer. But I agree they aren't that accurate any more. When is AF due? And how would you feel if it does end up being +? :hugs:on the wait/headache of it all.

And from what you say above, I think you should have a chat to him and say just that: either y'all try dating for real, or you need to break it off. You're only getting part of a relationship, and you absolutely deserve to be treasured. ❤️

Nope, I'm doing my own injections. I think he considers this "my thing". :-( And I suppose it kind of is, in that he would be happy just stopping. If that's what ends up happening (ie. No good embryos), I can accept that. But I feel like I will have regrets forever if we don't try every avenue that we can. So, here's hoping we get a rainbow baby ❤️.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m glad that you’re trying! The wondering and regret would be a lot. Kudos to you for doing them! How did it go last night?

yeah that’s the gist of the conversation. What we can give each other and what we need then it’s either we date for real or we stop seeing each other entirely .

Thinking about it being positive gives me massive anxiety. I think about Setsuna and how once I really got excited about having her she was gone and not knowing why. Was it the pills? I’m on pills now. Was it the Covid exposure? I have two different students out with Covid every week. And then the logistics, there couldn’t be a worse time. But there’s always a part of me that yearns for that second kid. But yeah I can’t really think about it too much.

this morning had a squinted almost immediately but I’m still saying bfn. I do still have the nausea and other “symptoms”. I have two pills left in this pack and usually my flow starts Tuesday or Wednesday


----------



## WinterBub

Good luck- I hope it is the outcome you want :hugs: You'll be fine, no matter what happens.

And please don't torture yourself with those kinds of thoughts about losing Setsuna. :hugs:You didn't do anything wrong. Every day women fall pregnant, give birth, or lose a baby. Once you've DTD, everything that follows is more or less already set in motion. I'm sorry that she wasn't able to join you here on earth. I so wish that it could have been different, but there was nothing you or anyone else could've done xx

I don't feel anything yet, which is good in one way (no side effects at least!), But also anti-climactic after all this time building up to this point!


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m literally having a panic attack because idek what I’m looking at. It looked pink at first and then it didn’t. One second i think ident the next I think line. There’s a glare right over it so maybe it’s not even there I’m losing my mind

and A is about to get kicked out of his after school program


----------



## WinterBub

Just sending a virtual :hugs:im not good enough at reading tests to weigh in. Sorry for the stress and upheaval while you wait this out :hugs:


----------



## DobbyForever

Hugs. That’s awesome about the lack of side effects though yeah I can see how it feels anticlimactic. Hopefully tonight’s shot goes as smoothly!

I’ll try. I can’t really said I laid her ghost to rest. I just shoved my feelings down deep. The nice thing is with this heat that I’m drinking tons of water after work, so at least I can’t torture myself testing. I did crack it open because why do as I tell others. Didn’t clear anything up :rofl: but does look more indent and colorless

eta yeah idk what the wonky line was yesterday but everything today is clearly bfn. Feeling a bit numb. Like so many things you just detach? Obviously not how I wanted a second child but yeah just lots of bad memories resurfacing and guilt for wishing I wasn’t and sad that I’m not at the same time. My friend finally tested and she’s bfn too


----------



## DobbyForever

I think my biggest disappointment is that I thought cb early was finally a good test in the most of all this crazy. But maybe the newer batches are awful. Today’s eventually got an awful indent as well an hour later. Yesterday’s was different but this is like full force indent. But yeah I’m done testing. I take my last pill today. I have a meeting every day next week then supposedly OA and I talk next weekend


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby omg when I was pregnant with Erika. I had a hard time finding FRER at Walmart. I was unwilling to pay Walgreens cost for FRER lol

Oh man, I hate that those CB are giving those wonky lines. I thought the new ones were better as well. 

Well i hope you get a resolution one way or the other with your talk with OA next weekend. 

Is work going any better? Why is A about to get kicked out?1

Winter if you have multiple embryos available are you wanting to implant 2 or just want to try one?

I agree that it is worth trying because you may regret never trying. Glad the shots haven't given you issues. Lots of positive vibes for rainbow baby or babies.


AFM Returned to work this week, my dad returned home at the end of the week. Girls are good. S wanted E to sleep with her in her room. So we tried that last night and it went well. V and S had been sharing a room cause S doesn't want to be alone at night but they definitely butt heads so bedtime was hard. Hoping this works out. V is doing pretty well with school. They have a field trip next month and it happens to be a day I had already requested off :)

We bought a tractor! It's nicer than the one we considered back in June. It is a but more expensive but I made a good down payment and DH is going to pay the monthly payments. 

No change in weight from last weekend but I am okay with that. Thinking of going clothes shopping for more fall/winter outfits in the near future.


----------



## WinterBub

I'm glad that you will have a talk with OA, and sort out what's going on between you. I have my fingers crossed that it all works out just as it is meant to. 

The Dr will only implant one. I think these days they're reluctant to do multiple. If one takes, there's a tiny chance (like 1/10,000) of it splitting and becoming twins. The chance is so small, that that's why it seems like a total fantasy. I do feel a sort of heavy feeling today. Not sure if that's real, or just psychosomatic, as obviously I know something is meant to be going on. The whole process is really fascinating from a scientific point of view. 

Congrats on the tractor! That sounds awesome. And at some point, your weight needs to plateau. I know you want to lose a bit more, and I hope you do- but of course things should slow down as you have less to lose. Have you ever watched My 600lb Life? It's amazing how fast they can lose like 50lb per they month at the start, because they have so much excess. Obviously it is a totally different ballgame as you are approaching a pretty low weight overall :) FX the sleeping arrangements work out! How is V liking school? My LO isn't that keen- he's been crying at drop off, and while I know that he does enjoy the activities, he's apparently very standoffish and a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, I didn't realize that. I do know that twin pregnancies or more are harder on our bodies. What is your next step after the shots? Do you get an ultrasound to check the eggs and then retrieval?

I never watched that show, I used to watch biggest lover though. It is always crazy how much weight people can lose initially.

She likes school pretty well. She doesn't fuss walking to the school. She fusses a little in the morning at the house sometimes. I think she just doesn't like getting up early. Hopefully he will get more used to it as time goes by.


----------



## DobbyForever

Will catch up drowned my sorrow in a canned mai tai and I’ve thrown up three times already and hugging my toilet like it’s my bff I haven’t seen in ages so idek but something is either wrong with me, I’m pregnant, or something isn’t ok with this Mai tai can


----------



## WinterBub

I think that years ago they were putting back lots of embryos and hoping one or two would stick. But I guess as the technology improved, they were having too many women with higher order multiples. I think they only consider putting two back if you've had at least one unsuccessful transfer. I go in tomorrow for a blood test, and then get new instructions. Everyone starts out on a typical dosage of the medications, and then they tweak it for you once they see how you react. Not sure when the next scan is. 

Glad that V is mostly liking school! And who likes to get up early, anyway?! ;) I think he will settle in over time, it's just sad to know that he isn't comfortable.

Hope that you're feeling better today, Dobby. Take the next few days to really think about what you want to say to OA, and what your feelings really are. I hope everything this week goes how you want it to. :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry been miserable and puking all day. I had some gardening to do last night and had a couple cans of pre made cocktail. I was hammered and horribly hungover all day, which didn’t match how much I had to drink. I know when I’m pregnant, this has always happened 1-2 days before my bfps. So tested again. Indents. Indents. But now it’s like idk maybe they’re not indents? Idk. My head hurts. If I missed anything will catch up later. 1st is 15m and 2nd was like 5m. I threw the other tests away partially not to torture myself and partially because my mom came over :rofl: I can’t tell if it’s pink or not my head is still splitting. One minute I swear it’s pink then I swear it’s grey then I swear it’s colorless :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby, I see it on the 15m, but not sure on color.


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m either not pregnant or it’s not viable. These vvvfl that aren’t lines are killing me. The twofer is last night above this morning’s


----------



## WinterBub

I definitely see a line on the test that is on top of the two. I just think it is too early to tell anything definitively.


----------



## DobbyForever

Flueky, right?! Why is walgreens so expensive?! I’ve always defaulted to CVS because that’s where my parents’ shopped, but I assumed that Walgreens would be the same pricing. It’s basically the same inventory and they’re always like a block away from CVS. It’s nuts!

Oh nice! Are you going to be able to chaperone the field trip? Or could you go even if it’s not as an official chaperone? We had that for some trips where I’d have too many volunteers, so I’d tell parents if they found their own ride and paid for their own ticket then they could come lol. Obviously better if you can get there on the school’s transport/ dime though ehehe, FXed the new sleeping arrangements for the girls work long term. And yay new clothes! It’s still hot af here. Summer did not get the memo. Kudos on the new tractor!

A is hitting his peers. The school is now full day, so I’m less worried about it LOL. They’ll have a hard time kicking him out of gen ed. The Y staff was ok with him hitting his BT, the Y Staff, and even the older kids. It’s just that he had hit a fellow kinder, and that did not go over well. Obviously lol. But now it’s like all he does is eat his yogurt and go pee and by the time he’s done that, I’m there to pick him up.

Work is better in a way because we’re doing curriculum now, and I can prep that a week out. I rubbed my teammate the wrong way though because, frankly, I’m a more efficient teacher than her and I assess better. So that came up in our last meeting. Little bit awkward LOL. 

Winter so interesting how methodologies change. I remember with my mom it’s was all let’s implant a bunch because most of them won’t take! But I guess tech really has come a long way. HAHA great minds, you wrote the same thing <3. Sorry to hear LO isn’t loving school yet. :( I agree, hopefully he’ll enjoy it more and time goes on. When do you get the results from the blood test? FXed you’re adjusting as hoped for with the injections.

Ty you all for being my place to vent. I had a sharp stabbing pain today followed by spotting. Then it went away as quickly as it came on. So I’m sure I’ll get a full flow tonight or tomorrow. There’s a part of me that’s disappointed, but it’s really better this way. I know I’ve seen a few posts on here of ladies getting wonky lines on CB then getting af, so I guess they’ve just decided to join the indent club with the rest of the brands haha. I’m exhausted emotionally and physically. Did a lot of weeding this weekend and still can’t shake this headache. My fantasy team lost by 2 points! I’m so mad. I wanted to play one rookie, but everything online said don’t play him! And then the guy I played instead tanked hard. UGH. I should have won. It was supposed to be an easy win :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sorry that he's having a tough time in school. Oh man I bet that was awkward having it pointed out in a meeting. 

I *think* our local CVS and Walgreens have the same prices. It's been awhile since I've bought hpts. But definitely crazy how much more. Also, at least at Walmart I could do self checkout and be judgement free or avoid any good luck comments LOL.

It's understandable to have mixed feelings about not being pregnant. I am starting to lose that slight envy with pregnancy announcements and more happy It's not me starting all over again. I guess coming more to terms with my new chapter in life. 

As for the field trip, we are supposed to get more details later. I would rather just be there with V. However, I'd agree to chaperone. 

Winter I'm sure it is hard knowing he is uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## WinterBub

Im sorry about the hitting, Dobby. Difficult for all involved :( I hope that his teachers are able to manage it, and guide things the right way. And I totally get being conflicted about the potential of a BFP. I hope that you get to have another baby when the time is "right". Have you thought about what you want to say to OA when y'all talk? Do you think you know what he's thinking? 

I hope that lots of parents go on the field trip, flueky, so you can just enjoy it with V. After lots of years around babies and pregnancy, im sure that it is weird to be transitioning out of that phase. I keep telling myself that even if I had like 10 kids, eventually there would've been a last baby. A friend's Dad also told me years ago how exciting it is when your kids are tweens and get into things (books, hobbies, sports etc). And as much as I'm not quite ready, that phase will be fun, too. :) 

I feel bloated/heavy tonight. The blood tests results are same day, and I got my new instructions. I will get a scan on Wednesday and learn more then. Hoping all is going ok, as this is the one and only try at this. Amazing how things change with the tech, Dobby! So glad that your Mom had success, and at a time when it wasn't as finessed :) I really, really hope it all works out for me, too. It has taken a lot to reach this point. I think OH just doesn't get how I feel, and it's very frustrating.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry I missed all this craziness. It would be reasonable to say it could be a non viable pregnancy with all this vomiting, and those latest tests having faint lines, no squinting. Let us know if AF shows up. 

We’ve had a pretty bad last few days here. SO’s childhood dog was put down on Sunday (it was planned, he was old and sick, it was at home so he was at peace). The same day his grandmother ended up in the ICU and transferred to a big Boston hospital. Last night I left work early so I could drive to Boston to the hospital she was at so I could be there for SO when they took her off life support. She went from feeling fine to dead in 4 days. Turns out she got a scratch from a lobster claw while carrying a bag of them (something she does regularly) and it got infected. She didn’t notice the cut was infected for like 2-3 weeks. She went septic and all her organs failed. It’s the most ridiculous thing ever. She was only 75 and had been talking about picking out a dress to wear to our wedding. Her sister said she really thought she would pull through to see us get married next year. But the infection just caused everything to fail so fast. We never would have expected something like this to happen. His grandfather has mild dementia, his grandmother took care of everything, and I have no idea how he’s going to manage without her. He’s a mess, the poor thing. Watching him say goodbye to her was heartbreaking. So yeah, everyone is kinda reeling right now. I can’t believe we’re never going to see her again. SO is so upset that she won’t be at the wedding. We’re saving her a seat, I just ordered a sign for her in remembrance for her chair.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh, shae- I'm so sorry. That's awful. So unexpected on top of everything else :( I hope everyone is doing ok, all things considered.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter hope you get good news with your scan today!

Shae I'm sorry for you the loss. I think that is a wonderful idea with saving her a seat. Prayers for comfort for you all.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobby I agree with shae on multiple points, the opinion on OA as well as the test potentially being early NV. It didn’t matter though, line or not, it stirs up the same emotions and I’m sorry you are going through it. We’re always cheering for that second line just a little bit, aren’t we? Even if it’s a terrible idea. #guilty

goodness shae, I am so deeply sorry! My heart is heavy for you and SO and the family. I feel terribly for your grandfather. I’m not sure there’s much worse in life than losing a spouse. What an unexpected way to go out, too. Makes me worry for my Mom’s who has just hit her 70’s.

winter good luck with everything! If all goes well when is the transfer and when will you start testing?


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, ladies! My scan seemed to go well for the most part. I had fewer follicles than I expected, but at the same time, they have me on low doses to go for quality over quantity and avoid the worst risks. So, just trusting all is being handled as it should be... Now just continuing to stimulate, and started a new injection to prevent ovulation. I messed up one injection tonight, so have to look at reordering. :( 

I will do a transfer in October or November, depending on how fast the genetic test results come back/what my cycle does post-retrieval. Just a few more days to go, and have been fairly cool, calm and collected thus far (to my surprise). Just starting to worry that something is going to go wrong. So much money, time, heartache etc.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I am so sorry for the losses. Individually, those are devastating. I hope that everyone is doing alright under the circumstances and has time to grieve and heal. That’s very sweet of you to do a special remembering for her at the wedding.

winter sorry about the botched injection but FXed that the follicles are definitely quality over quantity. I have a lot of faith in this science. So I’m hoping it all is worth it in the end. Oct/Nov is a lovely time to transfer. 

Sorry work is a lot this week and then my dog ate cat poop and has been up all night for several nights with the rubs ffs.

I did end up getting my period. I felt very pregnant until I woke up either Sat or Sun. I haven’t felt it since then. I did have nausea this morning but I’m guessing the bloat was just poor diet, the backache from cosleeping or sleeping on A’s soft mattress, the headache and nausea from stress, and the sex drive from watching too many shows with sex.

OA cancelled this weekend. I didn’t ask why. I know he’ll tell me later. I’ll get into my thoughts when I’m not tired.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the pep talk, Dobby! Other than being pregnant when it is hot, I'd love a summer baby :) I'm feeling a lot of new side effects from the botched injection (it's new to my regimen), so I'm choosing to believe that means that it worked well enough. [-o&lt; I really can't believe that they let us administer these medications ourselves ;) 

Sorry about AF, Dobby. I know you said it would be for the best not to be pg, but i get the mixed feelings feeling :hugs:do you mind that OA cancelled? You made me lol with "the sex drive from watching too many shows with sex." What have you been watching?! ;) I wasn't expecting it, but I have so many fertile signs. My body is like "yes! Make 10 babies at once, this is a great idea!" :dohh:


----------



## WinterBub

I did my next round of the problematic injection, and it went better. Though I feel now I'm going to be a bit nervous until the retrieval is all done... And on that note: I have a million dollar business idea for you, Flueky/Shae- as nurses, you go to people's homes and do their injectable medications for them. Being medically trained, it would be so easy for you, and I'm sure people (like me!) would pay so they don't have to stress about doing it right themselves! Or set up a clinic where they get their meds delivered to you, and then drive in in the evening and you just administer them. I really shouldn't have been trusted to do this to myself!!


----------



## shaescott

Winter home IV therapy nurses are already a thing, but yeah not home injections as far as I know. I’m pretty sure stuff like the birth control shot gets done in a clinic, but daily injections they send you home with the supplies. I see people doing their own injections at home all the time. It’s easier if it’s just an insulin needle because it’s a small subcutaneous needle, but having to do an intramuscular injection on yourself sounds terrible. I would have such a hard time stabbing myself with a 1-1.5 inch needle. That’s a lot of needle. It’s easy to do it on other people because you aren’t feeling it, the needle goes in easy, you aren’t fighting any instinct to avoid pain. Are they having you do it in your thigh muscle or gluteal muscle? I imagine it would be very hard to do your own gluteal muscle injection unless you’re quite flexible.


----------



## shaescott

Unrelated, my wedding dress came in! I think I’m going to not do the opaque liner so all the bodice details are still visible, because you can’t really see them with the liner. I had a liner in for the original trying on back in May but these pics I don’t have one in, just the sparkle tulle layer I ordered to be put in. I was worried about it being risqué but my mom said it looks totally fine, and she’d tell me if it looked inappropriate. I also got clip in extensions so I can have a half up half down style without looking bald at the wedding because I have such fine hair, and I wore it to try on the dress when I picked it up. I tried a million samples of hair and nothing matched, so I ended up buying a set that was like 1-2 shades too light and toning it to match my hair. It worked perfectly!
Pics:

Train properly laid out


ignore the smooshed train lol

Someone is going to need to remind my to take the hairtie off my wrist on my wedding day :haha:


----------



## WinterBub

You look stunning, Shae! There won't be a dry eye in the house!!! ❤️ That dress is also perfect for beautiful wedding photos

All the injections so far have been sub cutaneous. Though I think I accidentally used a huge needle when I could've used a little one for one of the injections :shock: It isn't that complicated, but is super nerve wracking. I would LOVE to pay someone to do them for me!! I will have to do the trigger shot into my butt muscle. Not looking forward to that, but will be so happy to have reached that point that I think it will be fine when the time comes.


----------



## DobbyForever

Short post. So tired.

Shae I agree the dress is beyond beautiful. I don’t think it’s risqué at all. I feel like that bodice is a very popular style. Always nice to have mom’s approval though to have peace of mind. Glad the toning the hair worked.

winter sorry about the injections. It would be nice to have someone do it. My mom had to do hers into muscle, so my uncle (he lived a block away) would come do it every morning before we left for school. I know my stepdad hadn’t moved us in yet, but looking back that was kind of messed up. We didn’t move until after she was pregnant if I’m not mistaken. What a d*. Off track sorry about the side effects but hoping it means things are moving along


----------



## WinterBub

That's so nice of your uncle... And so not nice of your stepdad! [-( So glad that your Mom got to have your brothers- they seem lovely from what you've said about them ❤️ I met my first adult ivf baby recently and it was kind of weird timing! Hope you have a nice weekend, and get some time to relax and recuperate.


----------



## gigglebox

Winter I was once misdiagnosed as having severe vitamin B deficiency and had to inject myself in the stomach daily for a week before they figured out they had exposed my labs to light and they were erroneous. That was fun. I feel your pain and hope the end result is totally worth it! I am kind of excited to be vicariously experiencing this through you however. I thank you for taking us along for the ride! I can't remember if I asked or not but what is the timeline for everything in this process?

Shae that dress!!! LOVE it! I don't think the translucent bodice is trashy at all. Maybe it it was completely sheer, but it has enough opacity that I think it looks quite lovely. A nice walk between the lines of modern and traditional. How clever to tone your own extensions! I don't think I would have thought to do that.

Awww Dobs I"m sorry hon, we do all root for that second line and no period sometimes, don't we? I'm sorry but also not, haha. I mean that with love. But take some time for self-care, I know that feeling so well, it's a complicated one. Hmm wonder what OA is up to now... 

I guess I never did update myself...
Things are finally calming down a bit here. We had a friend living in the basement for a few months. He wasn't a bad tenant, the problem was just the lack of space in our home. We went down in the basement to play on rainy day or hot days so with that option gone we spent more time being lazy upstairs and watching more tv than usual. Since he moved out, I turned the downstairs into our new school and the kids live it. There's also a large play space for the kids and there are days now where we spend the entire morning down there. DS2 has officially begun kindergarten. I can already tell he's going to be great with numbers but his struggle with be with writing. He does it, but pretty reluctantly. He's been having fun with a project I made up, making our own alphabet book. I'm having him do it a couple letters at a time, all he has to do is draw the letter on construction paper and then cut out images from old magazines of things that start with that letter. He gets super excited to find things, and also to use scissors and glue. I'm simultaneously having him practice the upper and lower case versions of the letters in a writing book. 

So the school is downstairs, and my old studio was also moved; I was sharing my studio (for video making as well as painting) with our storage room. We ended up moving all three kids into one room (they wanted to), so the spare room (used to be DS3's) is now my new studio/guest room. I painted it a soft pink color (I didn't know it was going to be so pink, but oh well!) and now my desk is in there too which is great; it was on the kitchen table :haha: 

So my storage room was moved into the old guest room, which was in the basement, and the old studio is now the gym room/hubby's new space. So we've been rearranging EVERYTHING! We really need to tackle cleaning our room next and finish painting it! It's literally half painted right now! But we were each so excited about getting our own spaces that hubby and I had been focusing on those. 

Other than all that, things with my MIL are going OK. She went into the ER a couple of weeks ago with a fever due to an infection from her surgery, but she is doing fine now. She lost all her hair and was very upset at first, but is owning it now. She doesn't like the wigs because they're hot and itchy but she is getting into scarves :)

My SIL is super pregnant and due in a couple of weeks. She finally caved and asked me to watch her younger kiddo, so I get him three days a week which is fine with me because I could use the extra cash! It's not a ton but I'll take it. I'm pleasantly surprised she offered to pay me.

In other very sad news, my other SIL's brother (who is married to her best friend) just had a baby and he was deprived of oxygen during birth. He is in the NICU and undergoing therapeutic hypothermia treatment where they lower the body of the baby for 3 days to try and minimize the effects of possible brain damage. So, so sad. Prayers are most definitely welcomed for that little baby boy and his parents. I can't even imagine. It's just so hard to think about and makes you want to hug your kids. This is their first kid; I just hope he's OK. The prognosis is anything from very minor to severe delays, cerebral palsy, or even death. I don't know them personally, only met the couple at my brother's wedding, but still........Breaks my heart. 

And in weight loss I'm still sitting at 168.8 but I was up to 171.2 or something like that so I'm happy to be headed in the right direction. That weight is where I was stuck for months so we'll see, that may just be where my body is happy right now. I am going to have to incorporate more cardio I think. Getting strong though! I can almost curl a full set of 20lb dumbbells!


----------



## shaescott

Thank you everyone re: the dress! I just hope SO likes it. He’s an artist and so very critical of visual things, I once got a new set of lingerie and he was like “I feel like it doesn’t fit you right” :dohh: so I told him flat out that if he doesn’t like it he better pretend he does, because if he makes a single negative comment it will absolutely ruin the day for me. He now understands why it hurt to insult the fit of the lingerie when I had just bought it new just for him lol, so he seems to know better now. 

Gigs I’m so sorry to hear about your SIL’s brother’s baby. That’s such a terrible situation to be in. Will be praying that he makes a full recovery.


----------



## WinterBub

That's terrible about the messed up labs, giggle! Thankfully they worked out it was a mistake :shock: I haven't minded the actual process of doing the injection, but I hate mixing the medication/worrying I've done something wrong etc. I spilled one one night when I was changing the needle top on the syringe, and I've been on edge ever since! I did my last shot before the retrieval last night \\:D/

The process in a nutshell is: take medication to stimulate lots of follicles to grow in your ovaries, then after a few days they add a medication to prevent you from ovulating. Then, I've just gone on like that for a week+ until last night, when I was told to "trigger" with a shot of hcg. 36 hours later I'll be doing the surgery to have the eggs retrieved. It's been a wild life experience! Really hopeful about tomorrow, and no matter what happens, I'm glad to be done with this phase. We agreed on one single egg retrieval, so this is it for me. 

Your house reorg sounds amazing, giggle! Love working with what you have and refreshing it all. We swapped our play room and gym/junk/storage room during the height of COVID, and it was such a fun project :) Your school room in particular sounds fabulous! 

I'm so sorry about that poor little baby. It is so hard to understand how things like that can even happen. Just heartbreaking. It makes me want to cry just thinking about it. 

Shae- there's zero chance that your OH won't love that dress! The dress itself is stunning, and you just look beautiful in it, too. ❤️ My bet is he will cry when you walk down the aisle. And LOL at the accidental lingerie insult :rofl: what was he thinking?! :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter oooo interesting timing for sure! Hopefully means good juju. That's awesome that it's your last shot before the retrieval! Will you be testing out the trigger shot? Or just going to give it a good patient run before testing?

Shae I hope he cries hahaha. He'd be crazy not to love it. It's gorgeous. You're gorgeous. It's super flattering. Remind me, are you doing a first look or waiting to let him see down the aisle? Boys are silly. I'm glad he gets why that comment would hurt and glad you've set clear expectations. But still he won't need them because he will be enamored with your beauty and you all day.

Gigs praying for the little boy. That's so tough. I'm literally tearing up over here. Sending all my positive energy his way.

I cannot believe. We exposed it to light, our bad! Do we have a facepalm emoji? Ugh.

The school and play space sounds amazing! Lucky boys! I love that alphabet book idea! Do you think the writing is like a full on OT thing or just getting used to it thing? A's getting evaled for OT with his handwriting. It was like day 1, the RSP teacher went WTF why didn't they evaluate him when you asked? This is clearly not expected development, especially having been in preschool where they practiced letters.

I was going to ask wasn't all your painting stuff down there at some point. Glad you have a space for it again! That's beyond sweet that they wanted to bunk up! I love that!

Glad MIL is doing well. It definitely is hot. Hopefully she can get a good variety of lightweight and cute scarves. Maybe it'd be cute if everyone in the fam bought her a cute scarf? Or is that like too much? I'm weird so I'd love to have scarves that were picked out just for me by people.

Yay for getting paid! Always kind of an awkward conversation like yeah I know we're fam BUT LOL. Are they going to join the homeschool? I forgot how old they are.

:rofl: omg no need to be sorry. There was that part of me with the fomo, but the relief is so real. It's not how I want to have a child, and I can barely handle my life as is. I can't even get on here to post! I'm not responding to my work emails for 2-3 days, it's so unlike me! I'm just so busy.

Yay getting stronger! I feel you. I think my body is happy where it's at, but I'm not LOL. I did get that 23 and me thing that says this is my genetically predisposed weight, so maybe I should just accept it.

Re OA I told him I was starting to spiral, and he said he'd make time for me on Sunday before he flies out again. So we'll see because he didn't give me a specific time. 

AFM so crazy. The meetings upon meetings and lack of prep. I'm exhausted. I really like this school though.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs we’re not doing a first look, maybe a first touch but he doesn’t get to see the dress until I’m walking down the aisle. 

Sorry A is struggling with his letters, and ugh so annoying they didn’t evaluate him earlier. 

Winter fingers crossed your retrieval goes well! Keep us in the loop!


----------



## shaescott

Oh I forgot to mention:
A car drove into our wedding venue barn on Friday. Massive damage. Thank GOD they’ve already started repairs. Like, what are the chances????


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo can you trust him not to peek with a first touch? That is nuts about the car! Especially with how diligent they are about drinking. Hopefully all the damage is fixed long before your wedding.

yeah like I was telling them his grip/inability to write/cut after two years is a big deal. It’s not like incoming kindred who just started practicing or never practiced. He was exposed and I’ve had other fine motor concerns. His new school is doing a lot. They got BTs doing extended learning so he has a therapist with him at his morning and after school. And they know I’m struggling with the prep and having to leave work right away, so they managed to get someone there up til 3:45 (school is out at 2:30). They don’t know what to do because he’s clearly not suited to SDC but he’s not even close ti thriving in Gen ed. so we’ll see how his IEP goes


----------



## shaescott

Dobs it wasn’t a drunk driver, it was a random dude in the morning, they said there was a medical issue. 
I’m glad this new school is doing a better job.


----------



## WinterBub

Oh no, shae! I hope your venue will be ok in time. I feel so bad for whoever is meant to have it for this weekend. I imagine they must be beside themselves. :( 

I used hcg to trigger, and was really tempted to try an hpt test, just to see how dark the line was. But decided against it, as I would've been flipping out if it wasn't perfect. The retrieval went well- I got 15 eggs in all! During monitoring they saw fewer follicles than that, so was pleasantly surprised. I felt pretty bad yesterday, though. Really sore. Still sore today, but a good night's sleep helped. Just need to get through the next week. I was just focused on getting to the retrieval and kind of ignored all the drawbacks. :shrug: happy I did it, but feel terrible at the moment. It's one of those things that is well worth it if it works in the end, but a lot to go through if you don't get that happy ending. 

I'm glad that you're always advocating for A, Dobby. I hope that they can help him to thrive in general ed. And from photos you've shared- you look great! I wonder if you are at where you should be genetically. I've put on 8lb from IVF. :( Hoping it will go by itself, as I think it is mostly swelling etc.... I have a hard time getting under 160, and can eat normally/exercise and be in a window 160-165. By BMI, I should be under 158 (I think). I think in reality, imay just accept 160 as my reasonable compromise!

I hope that you get to talk to OA :hugs: Are you on any dating sites or anything else at the moment? Or basically committed to him for now? 

And I love the scarf idea that Dobby suggested, giggle!


----------



## DobbyForever

:(. That’s awful. Hopefully he’s doing alright now and nobody else was injured.

Winter so sorry you're feeling awful! But wow! 15 eggs! That's so amazing! Sorry about the weight gain side effect, hopefully just bloat and water weight from the hormones. So thrilled the retrieval went better than expected!!!

Yeah my body is def happy here. I'm not exercising or eating well though. It's not the weight that bothers me so much as the loss of muscle tone and clearly increase in fat. But I just don't have the energy to do anything anymore after work and until a few nights ago A was sleeping in my room (and I keep the bike in my room). But there's been a lot of not sticking to my fasting schedule, more Starbucks mornings that I can afford financially or calorically, and lots of being so hungry after work that I cave and grab a cheeseburger from McD's. So really it's my own fault. I need to figure out a good snacking schedule because I only have a morning break and lunch break. I need to figure out what I want to/ can snack on at those times. But like today and yesterday I forgot my lunch at home to make matters worse.

I'm on bumble/ been on it since we officially broke up. It's just slim pickings. Even now, the two people I'd even think about dating: one lives way to far (accidentally matched him while I was visiting my brother at his college) and the other I don't think means serious business. I get the sense he just wants a play thing for the days his kids are with their mom. Plus his kids are a little too old for me (15, 9) and his divorce isn't final yet. 

Turns out I misread the text so I don't see OA until next weekend. Annoying lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae saw this and thought of you <3 title was time to normalize fun non alcohol drinks at weddings

https://www.theknot.com/content/non...MCeJcr8RX8mkDlHkRyxzQPwXtElhON80WZQ1pDLpOXANQ


----------



## shaescott

Dobs hm yeah I’ll have to see what the bar options are, if they offer signature cocktails they might allow a signature mocktail as well. People can also request virgin versions of drinks, I used to do that a lot when I was younger.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter glad the retrieval was successful! FX you have a very healthy embryo to implant next month.

Shae the dress is gorgeous!!! I think your SO will be speechless!

I can't believe he made a comment about your lingerie.

Oh wow! I hope they can get it repaired quickly for others that will have their events in the near future!

Gigs, the rearranging sounds busy but a nice layout in the end. I hope MIL stays well and stays out of the ER/hospital.

I am glad that SIl is going to let you watch her kids. I hope that she will loosen up a bit. Oh and so so sad about other SILs brother's baby. I will pray that the effects will be very minor.

Also way to go on curling 20lb dumbells!

Dobby, I'm sorry for the delayed referral to OT but glad it is happening.


Sorry for the quick responses everyone. Trying to get them in before having to cook dinner. Just been busy with work and we had to work Saturday last week.


----------



## WinterBub

Oooo, signature mocktail! That's a great idea. A lot of events I've been to have had beer/wine provided, but people need to pay for hard liquor. I think that is a pretty fair way to go. :) 

Thank you for the support, ladies. This has been quite the experience :shock: it is just a lot physically, and emotionally. And I've been so thankful for y'all since I joined here! I got news that 12 fertilized, so great results so far. Just expect to lose a lot at some point, given my previous losses. It is quite a relief, though... I was worried about doing the shots correctly etc. It is nice that everything is now out of my hands for the moment, so whatever will be will be. Still worried about bad news, but at least good/bad news isn't directly from something that I do, iykwim. 

Sorry that the dating pool is proving shallow, Dobby. :hugs:i wish that OA was better able to be a proper partner, as obviously there's some good stuff there. I wish that you could've had your talk to at least work out what is going on there. And I think you and I have very similar food cravings :rofl: I do enjoy a McDonalds cheese burger, and I always feel like people look down on me for it! :rofl: my parents used to get us McD for a treat, and at least in part, I crave it to treat myself. :rofl: I get Americanos from Starbucks with a flavor in it. It is pretty good! And not that bad calorie wise. I had a fancy frap recently, and the calories on that were :shock:

Does anyone follow Pretty anywhere else? I've been wondering how she's doing with her new baby :)


----------



## shaescott

Flueks thank you! And yeah lol I was like ???? why did you think that was okay ???????

Winter I did the math and still can’t afford a beer and wine only :( hoping to stretch for an open cocktail hour. 
Yay for 12 fertilized! Hopefully they develop normally and are genetically normal, fingers crossed!


----------



## DobbyForever

Quick pop in I follow pretty on insta, she posts a pic of the kiddos about once a month but I don’t always see it because I miss it on my feed lol. Last post was a cute one of them all out shopping about three weeks ago


----------



## WinterBub

At the end of the day, people are there to celebrate you! I wouldn't care at all if I went to a wedding that had no alcohol. I get that a cocktail hour would be a happy medium, so hope your budget lets you do that :) but don't stress about it if it doesn't! 

Glad that Pretty is doing well :)


----------



## shaescott

Having a mini panic moment:
I’ve been spotting on an off all cycle. Fine, whatever. That happens to me sometimes. I was spotting yesterday, figured well AF is due soon. Today is 12dpo and now I’m NOT spotting. Wtf? My boobs are killing me which is fairly normal for my PMS, though I don’t recall having night sweats so far. And of course I checked my cervical fluid right after peeing so I can’t just take a test to assuage my fears. I don’t know if I even had pullout sex during my fertile period, in fact I don’t think I did (but can’t be certain). So I’m sure I’m just overreacting and I’ll be spotting in an hour but it’d be really cool if my body could be a bit more consistent with spotting cuz AGH stress.

ETA: okay I ovulated like 2 days after SO’s grandmother died and he was *not* giving me sex during that week so I’m fairly certain I’m good


----------



## shaescott

Okay I forced pee out of my bladder :rofl: and took a wondfo and it was negative, so I should be good. I hate that for the next 8 months I’m gonna be so stressed about the thought of being pregnant instead of joyous about the thought.


----------



## gigglebox

Don’t stress Shae! Really it’s only for like 4 months. After that you can easily hide a baby bump in a wedding dress ;) bummer about the venue but I’m sure it’ll be repaired with plenty of time to spare. Are they located close to a road or something? 
Omg the first and only time I tried to swear sexy lingerie for hubs was a disaster. My coworker had done my makeup as a test run for my wedding (she wanted to, I figured why not?). She CAKED it on, but she was happy with. I was indifferent but felt pretty so put on something I thought was sexy and waited for hubby (finance at the time) to come home from work. I pop out of hiding and he says, in horror, “You look like my Mom!” ROFL!! I mean I can look back and laugh now but I was mortified at the time. I immediately cleaned my face and disrobed. And I never bought sexy lingerie again lol!

ugh kids screaming more later


----------



## gigglebox

Ok they’re playing.

the baby in distress is doing much better! He is home now. He will be monitored on an ongoing basis but so far so good. Thanks for all the positive thoughts! They are working!

winter so exciting! I love that all is looking great so far! Wow, 12 eggs?! You overachiever you! Prayers up and fingers tightly crossed that one is all you need! So many exclamation points!

ok more responsibilities will be back later


----------



## shaescott

Gigs that’s true, I could hide first trimester in my dress. Regardless, AF showed right on time!
Re: the venue, the driver drove through the parking lot and into the barn, the parking lot is right on the road but the barn is behind the parking lot. 
Lol at the lingerie attempt. I would’ve probably cried :rofl:
So great to hear about the baby improving!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs so glad the baby is home now and improving.

Shae def could hide tri 1 plus if you're having a dry wedding. That does take care of the two major reasons to avoid pregnancy as a bride to be. I guess there's that whole morality thing but we know which direction my moral compass points lol

Sorry sick and busy.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter awesome about 12 eggs!! I'm stating positive that at least one will be a healthy embryo. Do you know when you go back for your next step?

Also yes sometimes I just want a big Mac from McD's. I don't think anyone is bad just because they get food from a certain place or any fast food. A frappe is a weakness for me. I do substitute with almond milk which helps but I know there is still a lot of sugar. I do sometimes opt for sugar free syrups. They make a smores frappe with sugar free syrups that is really good.This is at our local coffee stand though.

Dobby thanks for the update on Pretty. I have been wondering about here but figured she was just busy.

Hope you feel better soon.

Shae don't feel bad about no alcohol at a wedding. We didn't except we had brought a bottle of my bubbly for ourselves. It was more of a byob thing.

Also yes if you were pregnant in 1st tri or early 2nd tri you could easily conceal it. I think I starting getting a small bump around 18 weeks with my V. It was earlier each subsequent pregnancy though.

Gigs how horrible to be told that while trying to be sexy! 

Glad to hear baby is home and more positive thoughts that baby will have no issues in the future.

AFM looking forward to some time off towards the end of the week. V has a field trip this week. I have to meet at the site but she can rode home with me afterwards. Got a hair cut appt too when I'm off. It's been over 6 months so I definitely need it! My weight had climbed up to 161 but I think it was part inflammation from muscle soreness and some water weight. Was down to 157.6 yesterday morning! 

Been trying to work some on potty training with S. It's going so so. Hoping she will be potty trained by end of year. Will be thrilled to have only 1 in diapers!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs sorry you’re sick :(

Flueks we’re not having no alcohol, just no open bar, cash bar only. Might try to spring for an open cocktail hour. 

Good luck potty training S!


----------



## shaescott

Okay everyone, I need honest opinions. 

I’m stuck on deciding between a punny wedding hashtag and a normal one (for people sharing photos online so I can see them). It would be fun to have a punny one, but I need you guys to tell me if it just sounds dumb.

SO’s last name is Scotti, which is the (spelled differently but pronounced the same) name of a character on Star Trek, and there’s a famous line from Star Trek, “beam me up, Scotty”. My parents used to watch the show, I don’t and SO doesn’t watch it either, but when we met he had a pin on his bag that said “beam me up, Scotty”, purely because it had his last name in the quote. I thought it would be funny to make the wedding hashtag #WifeMeUpScotti but is that actually cute or if you have no knowledge of that quote does it just come off as odd? Or if you do have knowledge of that quote does it still come off as odd?


----------



## WinterBub

Glad that the baby's outlook Outlook is improving, Giggle ❤️
Lol at your lingerie story :rofl: What was he thinking?! Not what you were going for, but at least you got a funny story out of it? 

Good luck with potty training, Flueky! Have you read Oh Crap, Potty Training? That book is the best! And have a great time on the field trip. I don't think my LO goes on one this year. I believe they used to, but seemingly the school has used covid as an excuse to kill off a few things they probably had wanted to stop doing, anyway! Apparently instead of going to a farm like they used to, they now bring a petting zoo to the school.

Hope you're feeling better, Dobby! Have you had that chat with OA? How's A doing at school?

I get the hashtag, and I think it's cute! ...But not sure if that's meaningful as im like 10 years older than you! ;) I also think that with some of these things, you should just go with what you want. If you guys like it, go ahead and use it! Everyone else just turns up and will enjoy the wedding- they don't really appreciate the little details, anyway. Do what you like, and everyone will have a good time!

AFM- finally feeling good and healthy again! I felt pretty rough for a week, and now almost two weeks post surgery, I think I'm more or less back to normal. They sent the embryos that developed off for testing, and I should have those results late next week. I have to call and report that my next cycle started, not sure if that means no transfer in October. That would be fine with me as a month to recuperate sounds nice. I also have to say that I don't want to do a hysteroscopy... Will see how that goes. I may just leave it all for right now, and discuss everything once I have my results. I am hopeful for a healthy embryo, but am trying not to get ahead of myself.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks all. I am in the run down, fatigue phase but feeling a lot better. <3

Shae I remember you saying cash bar. Not sure why I suddenly started thinking you were doing a totally dry wedding. Also I’m dead. DEAD. The fact that you felt you had to explain the hashtag makes me feel old. THANKS jk jk I love you. I think it’s cute. It’s just a hashtag. And the ones I’ve seen are all majorly cringe. I think you have an obligation to be punny vs normal. I would chuckle at the hashtag, and I have definitely rolled my eyes at some I’ve seen. And you know I’m brutally honest so if I thought it was dumb then I’d tell you. I will say that I agree with Winter in the sense that the hashtag should be meaningful to both of you, and I feel like it’s funny to you but more meaningful to him. So as long as YOU like it because you came up with the punny bit then it’s a go from me.

Fluek that sounds super yummy (the s’more frappe). Can’t say I’ve even done almond milk. I’ve seen a Bailey’s wth almond milk and I think about getting it but never do LOL usually because I’m trying to talk myself out of Bailey’s in general. Hope the potty training goes smoothly! Yay new haircut! Hopefully puts a little pep in your step. How was the field trip? It is nice when you can snag your kid and go home haha. 

Gigs love your pop ins <333

Winter I love that book! Did you suggest it to me? Someone in this thread suggested it, and it was AMAZE BALLS. Especially for my kid who needed things to be broken down and taught explicitly. That’s nice that there’s on campus learning even if the field trips haven’t totally been phased back in. We just had some rainforest animals visit, too! I think it’s good to hope for the best but also prepare for the not best. 12 is an amazing numbers, so keeping my FXed crossed for multiple healthy embryos. 

OA cancelled on me. He flew in Friday afternoon, picked up his DD, had her until Sunday morning, then flew out Sunday afternoon. He was profusely apologetic and it even results in a voice message and a few good morning texts since. He won’t be free for a couple of weekends, which is fine. I’m busy doing my own thing.

BUT now my coworker has made it clear he’s interested. He’s the type of guy I’d swipe right on, but it’s work. And I’m not trying to get fired over dating a colleague again.

A’s IEP is this week and they’re all starting s*. It’s going to be a battle but whatever. Job stuff is good. Life is good. A’s having nightmares again though. I think one of his BTs is a b* to him, and it’s really f*ing with his psyche.


----------



## DobbyForever

Side note CA complaining gas is now $6.80. I paid $83 to fill my tank, and I wasn’t even fully empty :cry:

yesterday was so bad my students put a tissue box next to me. I tear Friday, Sunday, and yesterday for Covid but negative. My tenant is pissing me off already lol I’m about to rat her out to her mom. Wish me luck at the iep today


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs I hope the IEP went well! I hate that it’sa fight for you every time. Why do they make it so difficult?

ohhh fluek we need to see the new do! And that frappe sounds good. I need to find a good chocolate replacement. I tried lily’s sugar free chocolate chips which are pretty darn delicious but give you the sh*ts if you eat too many lmao

Winter I hope they are doing that thing where they tell you it will take a week but then i only takes a couple days. Waiting is so tough! If they give you the option to start the next step this month will you opt for that or wait? As an aside I’m so blown away they can test a single cell for anything without destroying it. So wild.

shae definitely punny over serious. I dig the wire however may I might a suggestion, a small edit? What about “Bride me up, scotti!” Instead? Only because it also starts with a B. Yup that’s all I got.

and over here…
SIL has her baby today! It’s a girl!!!!! I am so darn excited, even though I basically already knew. It was nice to have it confirmed and I definitely teared up. Hopefully I will get to meet her tomorrow. I got my SIL a little necklace for her awhile back that has all the kids initials on it (she already had the girl named picked out) and I’m excited to give it to her. I hope she likes it.

i can also now give her the bag of clothes I’ve been accumulating for the baby lol

sorry for any typos, it’s late and I’m lazy


----------



## DobbyForever

It did not. We are back to “put him in SDC or we are pulling all of his services” so yay gotta lawyer up


----------



## WinterBub

I'm sorry, dobby. So annoying- Im sorry everything seems to be a battle. Did they tell you why they think it needs to be like that?

And glad you're feeling better- I have some sort of cold that feels very similar to when I had covid. (Mainly that I have back pain). But I took a test and it is stark white, so :shrug:.

Congratulations on your niece, giggle! ❤️ the necklace sounds beautiful, and very heartfelt :)

Im still waiting on results.... They should be in next week. Plan is to proceed right away, as it turns out if I start the process right now, I won't be getting the transfer until late November or early December. I go through this cycle of being worried about the results, then forgetting about it, then worrying again... They are what they are, just anxious to find out!


----------



## DobbyForever

That said he can’t access first instruction whole group even though he’s now at least sitting and appearing to listen but I know as a teacher that we only catch 60% of kids with first instruction and he was never going to be one of those kids with his disability so I told them that’s bull and if we put kids in SDC for that then half the students would be in sdc regardless of disability or not

then they said he’s disruptive because he can’t control his body and wiggles and moves too much. And I’m like yeah again that’s his adhd and you just said it has improved so much so stfu


----------



## gigglebox

Remind me what sdc is?

winter ugh I do not envy your waiting game but am here to listen to your venting about it all! Are you doing anything in the coming days to keep you distracted?


----------



## WinterBub

I just got an email with my results! 5 healthy: 3 boys/2 girls! I'm so happy. Like over the moon happy! :) I wasn't expecting to hear anything over the weekend, so that was really unexpected. 

Im sorry, Dobby. From what you say, that doesn't sound that out of the ordinary for his age. He also hasn't had much time to settle in, so it seems a little premature to make such big changes. I hope you're able to get it all sorted out for him in the right way.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae my bad. If you can't swing a cocktail hour though, I wouldn't worry.

I like the wife punny hashtag. I'm a nerd though lol

Winter I have heard about it and know the general concept. That's what we ended up doing with V. I was mostly following it with S but she apparently isn't ready. She isn't able to fully empty from what I can tell. She had an accident, took her to potty to finish, but she had another accident within 30 minutes. It's happened 3 times so I feel like she just isn't quite ready yet. Oh well, will try again in the nearish future.

This was the first field trip in 2 years so it was a big thing for the school. They are tentatively planning a trip to the local zoo in the spring.

So happy that you had 5 healthy embryos!! Are you going to select the gender? Also that's awesome they called on a weekend!

Dobby the field trip went well. V was pretty well behaved and I wasn't chaperonning other kids. Feeling responsible over other people's kids gives me anxiety. The hair cut was okay, she did a decent job but probably won't go back to her. Potty training wasn't a success but that's okay.

Sorry about coworker being interested. I agree that it's not a good ideal mixing work and dating. It can definitely cause some workplace issues if things go south.

Sorry you have to fight so much for A to get what he deserves. It's not right how they are acting towards A.

Are you feeling better?
Gigs what about dark chocolate? It is still a bit sweet. Earing a few bites is helpful for me. 

Also yeah for SIL having a baby girl! Huge congrats to them :)

How is MIL?

I'll update on myself later


----------



## WinterBub

I just found that book super helpful in that it kind of gets into the child's point of view. Ie. They've been in a diaper since they were born, and what you're asking of them make no sense to them initially. I think that what you're doing is the right approach- if they're not ready, just go back into diapers and try again in the future. I have a couple of friends who got stuck with half potty trained kids, and that's a nightmare! The only thing we did different from the book was waiting until he was 3/we knew he was for sure ready. 

The field trip sounds lovely! Glad that it was just you and V. I agree that I don't like to be responsible for other people's kids! I hope the zoo trip goes ahead :)

I was very surprised to get the results today, but very happy! I guess we will end up picking the gender. Not sure what we will choose, though. Might see which embryo looked best and have that be a determining factor. Would love a girl, but I always wanted a sister, so kind of like the idea of having brothers :) you also only get to pick to a point. Obviously, I hope we only need to do one transfer and it works, but you never know. 

I wouldn't rule out dating a coworker. I'd just say that it is only worth doing if you're sure it would be a real relationship. I don't think I would rule it out because you work together, would just tread a bit more carefully. No problem with being friends and only taking it further once you know each other etc :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I promise I will eventually read and respond but I saw the 5 eggs!!! That’s wonderful news!!!!! I think going by which is healthiest, especially since it sounds like you have a great perspective on either outcome, is lovely. I’m so thrilled for you!


----------



## shaescott

Winter oooo five healthy embryos! Yay!

Flueks sorry S isn’t quite ready, hopefully in a few months she’ll get the hang of it right away!

Dobs idk what a lot of those terms are but lots of kids have ADHD, they don’t get sent to special ed classes, that would be silly. SO has ADHD, he was always in gen ed.

Gigs yay for a baby girl for your SIL!!! I so hope I have some girls in the future. I’ll just keep popping them out until I have one of each :rofl:

AFM big life updates!
I’ve decided to start travel nursing. I love my current job, but I realized there’s no way I’ll be able to afford my wedding and honeymoon with this pay, it’s just not going to happen. As a result, I signed up with a travel nursing agency, one that a friend of mine is using, and I found a job near my parents’ house that will pay double what I’m getting now after taxes. I’m currently getting $36 an hour, I’ll be getting $53 an hour plus $483 a week in meal stipends and $875 a week in housing stipends. The stipends really are the kicker. If I work a major holiday, I’ll get $120 an hour. It’s a 14 week contract working 3 12 hour day shifts a week. I’m so thrilled I was able to get a day shift position! I was expecting to have to do nights, and I was not excited lol. I don’t even lose pay doing day shift, which is awesome.

As a result of signing the contract, I booked our hotels for a 19 day honeymoon in Italy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs major congrats to your SIL on her healthy baby girl! That’s awesome that you were able to go visit her so quickly. I’m sure SIL loved her necklace. Such a sweet and thoughtful gift.

Winter yeah it’s so rough is it covid or just a bad cold. Sorry you also weren’t feeling great!

Flueky oooo zoo friend trips are always fun! Sorry the haircut wasn’t the best fit. Hoping you can find someone that gels with her better next time. NW on potty training. She’ll get there.

ETA: Shae: that's so awesome about the new contract! And yay 19 days in Italy! Such a lovely honeymoon! And what a fun story if you conceive there hehehe but either way what a lovely way to celebrate your new marriage.

SDC is special day class. He’d be in a mild/moderate class. There’s 6 kids in it now, but technically they can go up to 12 I believe. I don’t want to play into stereotypes, but A is clearly benefitting from being in gen ed with neurotypical kids. Putting him in with a class of kids who also have maladaptive behaviors is just going to set him back. He adjusts to his peers. I also just took him to a school event, and it was like not a second went by that a kid wasn’t asking to hang with him. He has so many friends across all grade levels. Even one of his 5th grade fan girls said, “Oh yeah, A is definitely one of the popular kids.” So I’m not moving him.

My life keeps me distracted. I made it clear to the SpEd director he has a legal right to stay put until we can reach an agreement, so she needs to stop threatening to remove his services. I have meetings every week after school so I’ll deal with her later.

Coworker doesn’t have the long term potential to be worth the drama. OA has been making a noted effort to say good morning and be more communicative. I don't know how he physically handles all this travel. He texts me every time his planes take off or land, and it's just insane. Last weekend, he flew in Friday afternoon and out again Sunday afternoon. This weekend, he was in Friday afternoon and out again Saturday afternoon.


----------



## gigglebox

Winter 5 embies?!!!! Nicely done! I think I’d have a difficult time picking the sex…I’d probably ask the doctor to flip a coin and then not tell me lol. You know, in the case that no embryo stands out as “the best”, because obviously you should go with whichever has the highest chances. And just to reiterate, hubby is against doing two embies, right? 

ahhh ok I see Dobs. That’sa male reason ds1 is homeschooled. I feared even though he’s high functioning they’d put him in sped classes (especially when he was younger) and he mimics behaviors, especially sounds. On the other hand I feel like he’d be bullied in standard classes…thank God for homeschooling and that he likes it! 

fluek I’m on team wait to potty train and try again. All three of my boys were late to potty train by societal standards but caught on super quickly. They all trained at about 3.5 years. They just weren’t quite “getting it” before that. I’m glad I waited! It was so much easier (compared to when we tried to train ds1 at 2.5 years—nope. He peed on the floor so many times. We put it off and when we felt like he was actually ready he trained in like 3 days. Pooping was another story though…..!)

Dobs OA just sounds so insanely unavailable that I am rooting for you to find someone else lol. His lifestyle is exhausting just to read! That would be an extremely difficult relationship to manage. I hope you figure it out <3 and yeah agreed that dating a coworker could get messy!

wow shae, or should I call you Money Bags…? Nice pay increase! I had a friend who did travel nursing and she was telling me how she made bank. She never gave me exact number though…that’s crazy! What will your responsibilities be? And dang 19 days in Italy?! Nice. We just traveled out of state lol. It was enjoyable though. 

took photos of my niece today but i’ll share later. MIL is good, also super pumped about the new little lady! Weekly treatment (instead of every other week) starts Thursday I think.


----------



## gigglebox

I’m going to post this one pic so y’all can see but prob delete later. This is her <3 I take their family photos and I was so excited to do this one. I got the idea for the pumpkins off etsy (they sell digital backdrops and you photoshop the baby in). Coincidentally my Mom had just brought me a ton of pumpkins from her garden so timing was perfect and SIL loved the idea too so we went with it! There are better pics than this one but this is my fave. MIL and I made the floral headband but it is wayyyy too big. She is a very tiny baby, currently just shy of 6lbs. Anywho SIL wants to use the headband for a photoshoot when she’s older/bigger.


----------



## DobbyForever

Omg Gigs that photo is epic!!! Does she have to do any special formula for being so little or no?

honestly I’m insanely busy so it’s nice he’s so busy. I have a lot going on that needs my attention. I miss him when I wake up or I’m falling asleep but outside of that I’m wrapped up in all my own a* lol. I find availability exhausting. Availability to me means you lack ambition to be busy :rofl:

kk finish later watching house of the dragon


----------



## gigglebox

That’s an interesting perspective Dobs lol, but my hubby has the same mentality. If you’re not busy, you’re not doing anything with your life lol

no, she didn’t need anything extra. She’s perfectly healthy, full term, breastfeeding like a champ. SIL birthed her naturally and even got to pull her out herself, and didn’t even tear! It was really a picture perfect birth experience, the type we all dream of. Baby is just wee! I have to laugh because SIL told me and hubby at one point she thought this baby was going to be the biggest of all of them lol


----------



## WinterBub

Will write more later- just had to say that that picture is absolutely stunning, giggle! I know you have a million things going on, but you could really start a photography business!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs that’s awesome! I’m glad things went so smoothly. I just know they immediately wanted A on neosure because of his weight, but I think maybe also because he didn’t latch and his sugar was low.

where did you go? Was it a vk?

i also was going to say the same thing as winter. I have a photo just like that from A’s nb shoot but it isn’t even half as good

seriously if I had the patience or energy to homeschool him then I would. It’s such a tough call but I know neither Gen ed or sdc is right for him, but sdc is worse. So they’re going to have to sue me basically to get me to agree lol

yeah like when guys text me all day every day or ask me out TOO frequently or without at least two days notice, it’s a huge turn off. My life is busy. I need you to be busy. I actually don’t take issue with OA’s schedule. Frankly, his job and how he works at it is a huge turn on. It was the communication shift when he got overwhelmed that I didn’t care for. And the fact it’s non negotiable that if he’s only home for one day then he’s taking his daughter somewhere fun…. So sexy.


----------



## gigglebox

Ah ok well whatever makes you happy!

and good on you being a proper momma bear for A. He’s lucky to have you <3

What do you mean where did I go? You mean to visit the inlaws? They live really close. Hubby’s bro & fam (the one that had the baby) live close as do MIL & step FIL, but in a different direction. This SIL is the one I butt heads with sometimes but things have been really good recently.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo I thought you said you recently went out of state but my brain isn’t working or you said it in relation to visiting in laws? Idk my brain is broken lol

thank you I told my two sped teachers at my site and they were like Aw hell no lol


----------



## gigglebox

No I haven’t been anywhere far since last fall. We traveked through west virginia and it was lovely, except for the shady night we spent in a run down motel in Kentucky. That was sketch af. But I wish we had the funds to do it again this year. I love my kids but I enjoyed the break from them. Hubby missed them the first day lol; but I guess that’s understandable since I spend way more time with them.

poor ds3 has the flu :( So far it’s just him so prayers that it stays that way are appreciated. Such a bummer because all the kids and hubby were just sick with a cold 2 weeks ago (somehow I managed to avoid it, yay!). I think they caught it from their cousins when we were over visiting. They both go to daycare so no big shocker there, they were recently sick with a fever which I wasn’t aware of until after their visit *eye roll* oh well!

oh also totally forgot to mention that holding my niece definitely gave me the baby feels! We’re done for sure but man that made me question it for a few minutes lol


----------



## gigglebox

So ds3 had his virus for literally that day and was fine the next day. So weird but thankful it wasn’t actually the flu. No one else seemed to get it until tonight :(. Now ds2 has a fever. This weekend is supposed to be my birthday celebration so we’ll see if that happens anymore. I hope that I don’t get it, that no one else does, and that it runs its course super quickly for ds2!

also we had a scare with SIL; she had an infection post delivery that landed her in the ER this past week! Thank God she’s home now and OK. They were freaking her out, told her she may be in heart failure!!! Fortunately they ruled that out but omg how terrifying!

how’s everyone else been? I feel like I showed up and killed the thread lol


----------



## shaescott

Gigs sorry ds2 caught the virus :( 
Postpartum infections can be so scary, I’m so glad your SIL is okay!

Lol you didn’t kill the thread. I’m on less in general just because life is busier but also frequently without change. I’ve gotten into a rhythm with my cycles I think, although this month I can tell I’m probably gonna have delayed ovulation cuz I’m still spotting from my period on CD16, generally extended spotting causes delayed ovulation for me. 

BUT I do have some updates today. 
I got my engagement pics back last night and save the dates have been ordered today! The “save the date” is in gold foil so it’ll be shiny irl. 

A ton of people have been asking me for the date recently so I was like crap, gotta get those out ASAP. 

I can’t remember if I said we were going on a honeymoon to Italy for 19 days yet, I’m too drunk rn to go back and see if I did lol. But we are. I already booked the hotels, we’ll be going to Naples (and Pompeii day trip), Amalfi, Rome, Florence (and Pisa day trip), Venice, and Dobbiaco in the Dolomite mountains of northern Italy. Super exciting. We can only afford it because of the new job I’m starting next month. I booked them all as pay right before the stay and free cancellation just in case things fall through.


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae I love your STD! Wait…. Maybe not the best acronym to go with. But seriously it’s absolutely perfect. And love that you did engagement photos 

gigs so glad SIL is ok. Sorry about the virus and FXed everyone is feeling good to celebrate your bday

I am hiring a lawyer. Things hit the fan hard like superintendent level bad. I’m so exhausted and A knows somehow and he’s been triggered all week


----------



## shaescott

Dobs lol that acronym for save the date always makes me laugh. I’m glad you like it :)

Sorry SHTF :(


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, that makes sense about choos8ng the healthiest embryo.

I may look into the book. Thankfully, V fully potty trained when she did. S is almost the same age as V was so I'm hoping in the next month or two. I'll just see how ready she is.


Shae awesome about the travel nursing position! Sounds like a sweet contract. I hope you enjoy it! I thought about it in the past but I never did.

Beautiful save the date photo! Also your honeymoon plan sounds lovely! Do you both have passports already? 

Gigs, yeah I feel like there is such a push to potty train around age 2! That is fine if your child is ready but my girls were not ready then at all. V potty trained around 3.5 as well. It was quick and easy. We had tried some on and off before then but it was horribly unsuccessful. So I'm much more laid back about it.

You did a wonderful job on the newborn photo! I'm sure the rest are great as well. She is adorable 

LOL too funny she thought she was going to be the biggest baby! I did the same with S. V was 5lb 13oz born 34w 6d so I fgured a full term baby would be quite big and I was a 9.5lb baby. Nope S was tiny 6lb 4oz and full term. E was my biggest but only 7lb 1oz. So glad SIL is doing okay now!

Oh no for all the recent sickness in the house! We had a bad cold, I almost wonder if it was RSV as it's beyond a normal cold but negative for covid and doesn't feel like the flu. Only S and E managed to escape getting sick. I still have a lingering cough and congestion but it's better than before. I hope you get to enjoy your birthday weekend and ds2 is better now. 

You definitely didn't kill the thread, I'm just not usually active other than reading during the week. 

Dobby I'm so sorry SHTF. I really hope that he gets to stay in GenEd. So sad you have to lawyer up. 

AFM still getting over this dang respiratory infection, I'm almost back to normal. V is better, and DH is getting better. My mom got sick but not from us as she got sick about a week after visiting us. Got my flu shot at work yesterday though and the girls got theirs as well. E did excellent, she just pouted her lower lip but no crying. S moved her leg and cried a lot. V cried a lot but was still at least. Felt bad for them but just wanted to keep them from getting really sick if I can.

Not much going on this week, I've been the admin on call so been on edge about getting calls. Though tentatively planning a drive through the mountains in NC next week to see all the leaves changing colors. The leaves have changed here and there are stunning this year! So colorful and vibrant! We have had several years of the leaves all just being a pale yellow and browns. 

Not much else here. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend !


----------



## WinterBub

I love your save the dates, Shae! Where is your dress from? And congrats on the new job.... That's amazing! Very smart to do that now while you have the flexibility/energy to do it and make some bank. Amazing that it will fund such a fantastic honeymoon, too! I feel like the year ahead is just going to be amazing for you ❤️ you have so many things to look forward to! 

I'm sorry, Dobby. I just don't get why they're so aggressive about it. Like, why can't he try and finish out the year, and see where he is at then? I absolutely get that at some point they need to insist if a child is not doing well, but it really doesn't sound at all like that's what's happening. :( I am glad that A has you to fight for him. 

Hope you're feeling better soon, Flueky! We've had some horrible cold, too. I had awful body aches and thought it was the flu or covid, but nope! Another friend had her toddler home for a week with a really high fever and just weird respiratory/virus symptoms. Nobody could tell her what it even was! So, it is definitely that time of year.... Your car trip sounds beautiful! I've never been to NC, but would love to go! (SC too!)

Funny you say that about killing the thread, giggle! I worry that I turned up on the scene and killed it with my input. Y'all have been in touch for so long at this point! Happy birthday!!! I hope you get to celebrate :) 

AFM- nothing going on! Am starting the prep for a transfer at the start of December. Turns out to be a lot more involved than I realized! I have a bunch of new prescriptions to fill and it will takes weeks to prepare. I have a feeling it will work, but that kind of scares me, as I don't want to be overconfident!


----------



## shaescott

Flueks thank you! Yes, we both have our passports. 
Sorry about being admin on call and still being sick. I never want to be in admin, I don’t want the responsibility and don’t want to be anyone’s superior. 
The leaves up here have turned into wonderful shades of orange and red, I hope you get to go drive around to see some good colors. Foliage in New England is always lovely, we are very lucky here. I can see a scarlet colored tree out my window right now <3

Winter the dress is from JanieLanie, looks like they don’t have it in that color anymore though :(
Yay for December transfer! I will pray for success!


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m going to be MIA while I play MLK. Three grown a** adults physically prevented my son from going to school yesterday.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs holy shit. Go MLK the f*ck out of those sons of bitches.


----------



## WinterBub

Woah, Dobby. :sad2: wtf happened? I'm so sorry, that's absolutely awful.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter thank you, finally seem to be over it! The drive was beautiful, leaves were gorgeous. We have visited NC many times and love it. If we moved to another states, I believe that is where we would go. We love this little town called Bryson City. In a few years I hope to rent a cabin that way and stop in Bryson City. They have train ride. DH and I did it back in 2015.

I went to Myrtle Beach, SC for the first time about 11 years ago. It is such a tourist, spring break place though. I'm not really a beach person but I would opt to go elsewhere. That being said I wouldn't mind to visit other parts of SC. I really want to go NW area like Wyoming or something.

I am excited for your transfer in December. Lots of positive thoughts for you. I have a good feeling it will work but I understand wanting to be cautious.

Shae it's not too bad for me because I'm not in charge of anyone lol I don't like actual management. I'm just considered one as an auditor. I think one positive with our transition to epic is that I don't wear as many hats so I don't know how to do everything and our current plan is that we don't know how to do ALL things so we have better work/life balance.

NE sounds beautiful. We may have to travel up that way in the fall in the future.

Dobby holy foock!!! That is absolutely disgusting that adults acted like that. Lost of positive vibes for you and A to get justice for A. It sickens me that you are having to go through this.

AFM the drive was beautiful. We tried giving E some dramamine to prevent car sickness. I choose a bad route to go to Asheville, NC because it had better views. However it is winding mountain road so she vomited 2x on the way there. We chose interstate driving for the way home and only sick 1x. Ugh, poor girl. I hope she grows out of it. We stopped at Culver's because I wanted to try the curderburger lol It's quite unhealthy but I wanted to try it. It was tasty but quite greasy. I was having some pain from where I would have gallbladder pains so I won't eat that again. 

V's school picture proof came in. Picture turned out okay. Her report card came out yesterday. She was scored a 2 in all but 1 section, which she scored 3. So happy for her since she was preemie and didn't have preschool/preK. They are expected at this point to be 2s so she is on track and that makes me happy so is on track. 

Also, I cannot believe E is almost 2!!! We are going to do a blippi themed party as she loves Blippi. 

Not much else going on here. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## shaescott

Flueks sorry the Dramamine didn’t do the trick. Glad to hear V is doing well in school. So crazy that E is turning 2!

Be careful out there everyone with small kiddos, RSV cases are already crazy this year. It’s not normal in New England to see RSV cases until November and my mom has seen 25, she says it’s the worst she’s ever seen. She was actually on the news talking about it lol. 

AFM I sent out save the dates yesterday! Today I’m getting some routine labs done for my PCP because technically she’s new, I was seeing someone else in the practice who left. She wanted to get a new baseline for me. She also made me a referral to neurology for my frequent migraines.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry reading not retaining.Tomorrow makes two weeks out of school and no chance he'll there for Halloween.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry :( that’s so unfair to A, I bet he’s struggling with the change in routine. Give them hell. 

AFM labs all came back perfect, my TSH was way lower than last time so last time was probably a fluke. I’ve always had near perfect lab work so the only surprise was that my HDL was finally above 60, it’s always been lower than ideal before.


----------



## DobbyForever

Glad your blood work came back perfect

It’s been hell. Thank God for my mom


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry :( :hugs:

AFM I did a fucky wucky
I’m drunk so I did a drunk fucky wucky
Me and SO we’re both drunk and we had sex and I caught his man juice in my hand and put it right on/in my girl parts and I still haven’t ovulated this cycle so that’s an oopsie and a half. He was unamused but also drunk and is now rambling about the potential of nuclear war and being drafted. 

In retrospect I regret my actions, I blame to hormones

My cervix was high for two days and no positive test and then it dropped back down so I have no clue what’s going on at this point but I hope I didn’t just ruin my honeymoon cuz then I wouldn’t get to have the Italian wine.


----------



## DobbyForever

S* is what s* is. We have a pre-filing mediation in two weeks. I need to call them again Monday to see if they’ll order an injunction in the meantime to stop this bulls* locking him out of his classroom.

Shae, it’s alcohol. It makes us all do regrettable things. Don’t beat yourself up over it. But yes I’d be especially this cycle and the next because of your 19 day Italy honeymoon. Wine aside, at 7.5 months pregnant I can’t imagine enjoying the cuisine and it’s a lot of walking around to enjoy the history and arts. Since your trip is nearly 3 weeks long, your ob may not even let you fly internationally that late in your pregnancy. There’s also a lot of boat based activities that you may not be allowed to do. I know I couldn’t have the baby moon I wanted because of gestational restrictions. You could very well have to cancel or significantly reduce the activities of your trip if you get pregnant this cycle or next.

Flip side, a baby is a baby. Lots of people don’t have honeymoons or such lavish honeymoons. Whatever happens, it will be a wonderful path for you and SO to take together.

Sorry to everyone else. I don’t have the energy to go back and reread but I am thinking of you all and will catch up one day


----------



## Flueky88

Shae glad your labs were perfect! 

Also ditto on what dobby said in regards to drunk sex mishap as well as honeymoons.

Have you started travel nursing yet? How do you like it or if you haven't started when do you start?

Dobby, I hope the injuction is ordered. Fricking ridiculous they are locking him out. 

No worries if you never catch up. Life happens and you have a lot on your plate that is far more important than catching up here :hugs:

Gigs and Winter, thinking of you both. Hope you are well.

AFM we were going to have pictures taken of the girls and other grand babies by my SIL but she has covid. Her 4 month old hasn't been sick so hopefully she stays well. SIL's husband had it first and my nephew seems to have caught it as well. Glad to have found out before doing pictures.

Girls had a great time at the school's fall festival. They had inflatables, hayride, trick or treating, a photo op, free books and shoes. 

Not much else going on here. Hope you all have a great week


----------



## shaescott

Based on how incredibly dry I was like half an hour later as well as this morning, I doubt his sperm could have survived such a drought :rofl: my cervix is back up but I’m dry as sand. Sounds like God did another one of his *whack* “NO!” reactions :haha: Fingers crossed my drunken stupidity will have no long term effects, cuz yeah there’s a lot of gestational restrictions. If I was vacationing in California I’d just say “I identify as not pregnant” and get to do everything 

Dobs I hope you can get that injunction ASAP.

Flueks yikes, glad you found out in time before doing the photos.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry been super busy!

winter where are you at in you IVf process? Sorry it’s more than you bargained for but hopefully it will be worth it all! 

naughty shae! This is the second time!

dobs i’m so curious as to wtf happened. So sorry this has been such a battle. Yay for parents when we need them <3

fluek ahhhh good old blippi. I think we’re finally past that stage here. Does she accept the new blippi? Also ds3 used to get super car sick but has mostly outgrown it, thank god. There is hope!

just got back from visiting with my Bro who I only get to see once a year generally. He lives across the country and we can’t afford to fly, so we wait for him to come here. Him and his wife both make a pretty penny so they can afford it! It was a very enjoyable visit. They are talking about moving to the East Coast and I hope they do.

as far as here goes, my sister-in-law was cleared of the postpartum heart failure so that is good. Mother-in-law is doing good with chemo. All the scary side, my father-in-law had a mini stroke. He is doing fine though, thank God it was nothing full-blown and no residual effects so far that we can tell.

I am looking forward to the upcoming holidays, especially Christmas! What about you all? How was your Halloween?


----------



## DobbyForever

On my phone but the nutshell is:
- Call back to May when they tried to say his placement was a trial and I didn’t consent to that? And I predicted that this would be an issue in October?

Everything seemed to be going relatively fine until two days before his IEP, the director sends me an email that anybody can see she had predetermined to change his placement. Cut to IEP, they’re saying all these great things then turn around and say it’s not enough progress so he has to go to SDC on the basis that he can’t access whole group instruction (but he can access small group and 1-1 instruction) and he has ADHD so his body movement is disruptive to other kids. If that was grounds for SDC, 2/3 of my current class would be there.

They tell me if I don’t consent, they’ll pull services. I was like beaucoup illegal. Then a week later we have a follow up where I blow up their set up of my son (which they later cut out of their recording!) and then told me come Monday that he can’t go to school. I call their bluff, send an army to drop my kid off. They sent three adults to lock the gate and hold it shut. Tried again a week later, same thing. I repeatedly ask them to provide the documentation where I consented or their court order, they can’t.

Call all these agencies listed on my safeguards only to be told only CDE can actually do anything but they take 60 days. We have a mediation in a week but it’s like A can’t go to school on the meantime.


----------



## shaescott

Gigs I’m glad your SIL has recovered. Sorry to hear about your FIL, I’m glad he has no deficits. Have they started him on anticoagulants for prevent future TIAs and strokes or is he too high risk (history of bleeds like GI bleeds, frequent falls)?

Dobs I’m so sorry. That’s just straight bullsh*t. Why pull a child out of Gen Ed when they are progressing? It makes no sense. 

AFM no worries on the drunk mishap, as I STILL haven’t ovulated. And NOW, for no reason at all, I have a yeast infection. I tried a boric acid suppository per my GYN at the first sign of it, but it didn’t seem to work. I did a high dose 1 day miconazole egg last night and shortly after I felt like my vag was on fire and falling off at the same time. I then decided to go through a telehealth company to get oral fluconazole to treat it systemically, especially with these recurrences I’m having. I picked it up and took it this morning, it’s just one dose, it comes with two doses in case there’s no improvement after two days. I legit wonder if God is punishing me for nearly ruining my wedding dress and honeymoon :rofl: but since I didn’t ovulate, I did book the plane tickets, and they’re nonrefundable, so we’re going to Italy whether we like it or not :haha:

My last day at my current job is tomorrow. Very bittersweet. I love my coworkers there, and I genuinely didn’t mind going to work most days. I start the new job next week. I hope it’s at least tolerable. Considering the pay increase, it just has to be tolerable. I bought a bunch of new expensive scrubs in fun colors (mostly pink), because the new hospital doesn’t have a required scrub color. They’re super stretchy, so I’m super excited about that. I thought I was wearing pajamas to work before, now I’m REALLY gonna feel like I’m wearing pajamas to work, they’re so darn soft and stretchy. Don’t mind me, nurses get excited over comfy scrubs that don’t make you look frumpy/like you’re wearing a sack.


----------



## DobbyForever

Oh no sorry about the yeast infection :(

i hope the new job is lovely. You deserve that pay raise and a great work atmosphere 

I think I have Covid. I’ve been sick a full week and miserable but haven’t tested. My mom is negative but I think my students have it and aren’t being honest about it

Still no movement with the school. Even a judge came down on them for mediation but they won’t budge. They won’t let him go back to school and they are refusing any home services.


----------



## WinterBub

Hi!

Sorry I've been away for so long- we had family come to visit, and I just didn't have time for the Internet. Then I just kind of continued staying off the internet as it was really good for my mood not to read the news. ](*,)

I'm sorry, Dobby. This whole situation is so crappy. I'm sure it is incredibly hard to go up against the whole school admin machinery. :hugs:it is totally absurd that he can't be at school while you settle the whole issue. How are things going?

Your scrubs sound glorious, shae! And congrats on the new job!!! You can always go back to a different type of role in the future. For now, it makes total sense to just do what you've gotta do and save up everything you can! :) This is such an exciting year for you!!! 

I hope your FIL is doing ok, Giggle. That's terrifying. I suppose always good to be thankful for small mercies, like the fact it was only a small stroke. Glad that your MIL and SIL are doing well. How's your jewelry business going? I hope you have some nice Christmas plans coming together!

Did you end up doing pictures with just your girls, flueky? I love this time of year- perfect for picture backdrops! Hope the extended fam bounced back from COVID. We haven't had flu or COVID, but jeepers... LO brings home a new cold constantly! I'm usually pretty good at not getting colds, but he's hit me twice recently :coffee: he was really sick just before Halloween- clearly just a bad cold, but he was coughing so much he would throw up. Poor thing dropped a lot of weight and was miserable for a week. Lots of fever type illnesses going around our area, too.

AFM- I've just started to prep for the frozen transfer. :) The transfer is likely to happen towards the end of the month, I think :) it's all very surreal! I still can't believe how much has happened since we first started trying/being careless nearly two years ago :shock:


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry, had an awful 2.5 week virus. Just starting to feel better. Still haven't caught up on what I missed, just working of the last couple of posts.

Winter, that is so exciting! I'm so excited for your transfer! Pardon me if I missed it, but did you decide to go for gender or the healthiest embryo or surprise? I'm so thrilled it's go time! I'm a bit biased, but I love the idea of a November/December transfer and a late summer/ early fall due date. Keeping my FXed all goes smoothly

Only new update is they waited until end of business day on Thursday to cancel my parent conference that's scheduled for Monday. Sorry, they'd have to acknowledge that they cancelled it. They're trying to pretend it doesn't exist. I took screenshots of it though because I have a hard time remembering things, and I hate having to open the website to see it. I told them I'm showing up, the teacher can have an admin present as long as it's not one of the admins who piss me off. I also bought a shirt off amazon to be petty. It says inclusion matters with a word heart around it that says respect bravery, potential, empower... yadda yadda. We also have a class playdate at the school tomorrow. I have another inclusion shirt to wear to that :rofl: My stepdad spoke at the board, so game on. Now that it's out in the open, I'm not pulling punches.


----------



## Flueky88

Do by glad you are starting to feel better. Ugh, sorry they are still being difficult.

Winter yay! It's almost time for transfer. I don't blame you for staying off the internet. I should probably do it more.

No pictures yet but going to do pictures next week. SIL is better but my MIL(not related to SIL) has covid. She is doing okay though.

Yes, seems like sickness is very frequent with V going to school.

Shae hope you enjoy your new position and the scrubs sound nice!

Gigs, E doesn't mind the "imposter Blippi". S and V will sometimes get into watching blippi too but they don't choose to watch him. Also so glad there is light at the end of the tunnel with car sickness. 

Glad you had a great visit with brother! I hope they move to the east coast as well 

So scary about FIL, glad that there aren't residual effects. Glad SIL was cleared and MIL is doing okay with treatment.

I'm looking forward to Christmas with family. The girls are getting older and it's more fun at the ages they are. Halloween was good.

AFM It's been a crazy week. Stomach virus hit E and S early in the week. I spiked a fever and had nausea Wednesday but nothing ever since so I must have been able to fight it off. We were worried we might not be able to do E's birthday party but we managed too as no vomiting since Tuesday and I was the last fever on Wednesday. Lots of cleaning and sanitizing on Thursday and some on Friday.

Party went well. Had a taco bar and some hot dogs for kids that don't like tacos. One of my coworkers that makes cakes on the side did a birthday cake. Strawberry flavor with buttercream icing. OMG it was sooo good!! MIL couldn't make it as she got covid.


----------



## shaescott

Yeast infection is gone and I finally am ovulating! Like, as soon as it cleared up enough for me to baby dance, I got my positive OPK :rofl: it’s like my ovaries were waiting for a better chance at me getting pregnant lol. However, we were careful, because now is a bad time due to the upcoming wedding and honeymoon. Of course, we’re now arguing over when to start trying or at least NTNP, I want to start on the honeymoon and he is worried about money. He always complains about how much I spend, but I make more than him (even before the new job), I pay rent and he doesn’t, and I always make it work. I’m not spending so much I can’t afford rent or groceries by any means, we’re comfortable. So it kinda annoys me that he craps on my spending when I’m the one successfully supporting us. Anyway, he’s worried about rent when I’m on maternity leave, which is fair enough. Ideally I’ll travel for long enough to get a down payment on a house and a good amount of savings before giving birth. I make enough traveling that he could be a stay at home dad, and he’s perfectly willing to do so. He also is worried about political chaos and the possibility of war etc, but he’s been saying things are gonna hit the fan really soon for 5 years now, so excuse me if I don’t see the urgency he does. Plus people don’t stop having babies because life is chaotic. I don’t want to wait another 2+ years like he does. I’ll have been waiting nearly 10 years when we get married. I’m done waiting. 

ANYWAY.

Dobs I’m sorry they’re still pulling crap on you, I’m glad it’s now public knowledge and that you’re keeping receipts. 

Winter yay for transfer prep! Keep us in the loop!

Flueks sorry about the stomach virus, I’m glad it cleared up in time for the party. That cake sounds awesome!


----------



## WinterBub

Your kiddy birthday parties always sound so fun, Flukey! And that cake sounds delicious :) Sorry about the stomach bug- I honestly fear them! So awful if it hits hard. I'll have my fingers crossed that the new attempt at pictures goes well. :)

How are things going with A, Dobby? Do you have the option of trying another school? It all just seems so extreme and over the top. Was just thinking that if you can, you could try and enroll him elsewhere while all of this plays out. Are you still seeing OA?

I think that fretting about money is a man thing, Shae! My OH is really worried about money all the time. And he has complained a lot about the cost of all the IVF stuff. I hope that you can make a plan for TTC that you're both good with! My advice is not to rush, but not to put it off for years, either, given my experience (age does matter a lot in this area!). I think that NTNP at some point in the next 12-18 months seems reasonable. ❤️

AFM- I'm feeling really bummed. Went for what was meant to be a simple appt to start the transfer meds, and ended up finding out that my estrogen is high because I had an ovarian cyst. Had to have it removed, and then they said I'll actually need to take a month of drugs to suppress my ovaries before trying again. I mostly just wasnt expecting it, so felt totally blindsided and just sad. Went from finish line in sight/excitement back to (at least) a month delay, very expensive meds, and just worried that things won't work. :sad2:i suppose I'm just disappointed.


----------



## shaescott

Winter awwww that just plain sucks. I’m sorry :(


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you, shae!


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek sorry about all the illnesses hitting your family. Hoping everyone feels much better now. Party sounds great! I agree, you throw great ones. Always sounds super fun.

Shae that’s super frustrating. I will agree there’s never a good time or right amount of money. You just adjust your life to work with what you got. My cousins have a billion kids and make less than I do with multiple incomes. Meanwhile I have one kid and constantly feel broke. :rofl: hopefully you two can get on the same page. I know you’ve been waiting such a long time to get to this final stretch. Nothing is going to hit the fan lol. Global warming aside, we’re fine. I do agree with Winter. I love A deeply but I couldn’t have been the mom I am today seven years ago. Would I have been a good mom? Yes. But it’d just be different. Once you have a kid, that’s it. Enjoy some time as just husband and wife and yourselves. It’s a lot of change in a year. I am super excited though.

Winter I’m so sorry. Sending hugs. Hopefully the meds work and you can do the transfer next month. Did you already have it removed? If not, I hope it’s a smooth procedure.

A is still home. I was hopeful we’d get a settlement signed. I have to give up fees and withdraw my complaints with CDE for them to agree to a neutral behaviorist, but they are withholding recordings. Once thing I really need, so I can’t let that go. We’re dangerously close to litigation. Sigh.

Seeing is a stretch :rofl: we still text but we’re still not dating. He’s still traveling an insane amount, given up vacation days to go close deals. I was supposed to see him today, but he got pulled away. He said hopefully the weekend after next, the weekend after that, and during my winter break we can probably get something on the books. I doubt the first will happen. It’s another in between flights situation. In a way it’s nice because my life is a shit show and my mom is exhausted from full time caring for A during the week. I’m trying not to ask for additional favors. So hopefully by the time he’s back in town again A will be back in school.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter thank you. Yes I hate stomach bugs, thankfully the girls usually only get colds. Stomach bugs have been pretty rare and only 1 ear infection so I count my blessings.

I'm so sorry for this setback in going through IVF :hugs:. Maybe try and think that the wait will make sure your body is in best shape and chance to have a successful IVF? I hope it only sets you back a month and you get to do a transfer around Christmas/New Years. 

Shae definitely agree that fretting over money or other circumstances is common among men. My DH was like that a bit. We started ttc a little over 6 months after being married but we had lived together for 4 years prior to ttc. While it took awhile to conceive while trying rather than him telling me not yet, I do feel like we conceived at the perfect time. I was able to go prn shortly after returning to work and when I was ready to go full time I was able to get into a better position with better pay. None the less, it is hard when you aren't on the same page as far as time lines. I do hope he might agree to ntnp sometime after marriage.

Dobby goodness this is getting dragged out for quite a bit. I'm sorry he isn't back in school. I'm glad your mom is able to watch A for you during this time. 

AFM, just bust at work as usual. Catching up from being off for 3 days and the lady that helps with records requests has been out sick for 2 weeks. Been pulled in lots of directions at work. I had to work some today to catch up. Hoping next week is better. 

We had pictures taken this week. I haven't seen them yet but hope they turn well. So hard with little kids and even more so a group picture with small kids. 

I bought myself a fitbit. I've been wanting one for around a year. I saw the versa 4 was on sale and decided to go ahead and purchase it. I like it so far. I was looking at starting a new program on beachbody. I tried PiYO but I just didn't enjoy so decided why should I suffer for 8 weeks doing a program I don't look forward to. I liked the trainer but the transitions were too fast for me as I'm very uncoordinated. So I started 4 weeks for every body. I really like it so far. My weight has been fluctuating but again not really been tracking my food well. Going to try to start it up again so I can start seeing some lbs drop again. However, I do feel like my clothes are fitting different so I think I've made some changes.

Hope everyone has a great weekend and Thanksgiving!


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so sorry this is still going on with A’s school. I’m no lawyer, but personally I would not agree to withdraw that complaint. They have shown they have no desire to act in good faith here, and them still withholding recordings is extra proof of that. Why do they get to decide whether or not a neutral behavioralist can evaluate him? I don’t quite understand how that’s their decision to make. Either way, I think litigation is necessary at this point. Grown adults physically blocked a child from going to school. Heads need to roll. Licenses and jobs need to be lost. The CDE needs to be involved here, 100%. It’s a level of unacceptable that’s hard to even comprehend. At my old job, an ICU nurse blocked the entrance to the ICU so they couldn’t bring a critical patient in because they said they didn’t have enough staff. Another (male) nurse threw a chair at the nursing supervisor and tried to corner her in a room. You can refuse to personally take an additional patient for safety, but you can’t refuse a patient physical entry into the ICU when they are critical and need urgent treatment, they could die! The nurse who blocked the patient from entry was suspended for 2 weeks, and the one who threw the chair/cornered the supervisor was fired and reported to the board of nursing. Point being, this kind of thing should and often does result in loss of job and license. 

Flueks I hope the pictures come out well! I tend to think pictures with one kid crying or something are funny rather than bad, and hey, they’re realistic. If no kids are crying, that’s a major win! Good luck with the new Fitbit and workout program! 

SO and I have not been working out at all and he keeps talking about starting but then never does it. I didn’t feel like I needed to start very bad, and then yesterday night while saying we should both start working out he said I was “getting a little pudgy” and yes I am still pissed and no he will never live that down. He apologized profusely, but my god, how do you ever think that’s okay to say to a woman? I literally was complimented on my figure the day before at my new job (by a female nurse). When I got mad he was like “I still think you’re beautiful” and I was like “STILL?! As if there’s a reason not to think that I’m beautiful???” This man does not know when to shut up, I swear. Every time he said something stupid I could see in his face the immediate realization that he had f*cked up (or he would have that face when I responded like “tf?!” and he realized how bad it sounded). So yeah, not thrilled with him about that, but he’s been an absolute love otherwise, both before and after the incident. I got home last night from my 3 days away for work and he was so excited to see me.


----------



## WinterBub

Dobby- the school stuff is just ridiculous. I totally understand that they need to resolve these kinds of disagreements with parents somehow. But right out of the gate, it is absurd that he is out of school during that whole time. Obviously that gives them such strong leverage to try and strong arm you :( I'm glad your Mom can help you out. And again re: the power imbalance- how many parents don't have that support/can't afford to have their kids home, so they can't protest at all :( Wishing you best of luck with it, and good on you for sticking to your convictions. :hugs:sorry you're not seeing more of OA, but glad that is kinda working for you!

Sorry that you're so swamped at work, flueky. And congrats on getting the Fitbit! I've had one for years, and love it! I've gotten 4 million+ steps the past couple of years. It is just kind of fun and interesting to look back over your stats etc. And the goal part does really help. Some days it's like "geez, I really need to go do something because I've clearly not moved much yet :dohh:". Though there are moments when you are charging your Fitbit, and forget it- "wasting" steps is infuriating once you get into it :lol: Glad the photoshoot happened! I'm sure it was like herding cats :rofl: hopefully there are a few nice shots! 

Oh dear, shae. Your OH does really manage to put his foot right in it sometimes. :rofl: I would not have a been a happy camper, either!!! And I'd go with the unsolicited work colleague compliment as the more accurate feedback ;) Love that he was so happy to see you come home, though ❤️ I've put on weight through the IVF stuff but OH is kinda into it :rofl:

AFM- yes, already had the cyst removed. It was very quick and straightforward, though a weird experience :shock: I have
some stop gap meds for now/should get the new medication on Tuesday [-o&lt; Then I just take that for 2-3 weeks and will go back in to try again. You're right, flueky- it is all about having everything as perfect as possible for the transfer. I had just gotten way ahead of myself, so the whole setback was unexpected. Just need to take all this one step at a time. Thank you all for the support ❤️


----------



## DobbyForever

Fluek I’m glad that you got the photos done! It is hard to coordinate. Hope there were some cute, candid mishap shots in there along with some like more formal ones. :) Oh did you get it on Black Friday sale or just regular sale? I saw some on Amazon. I always crack up how much earlier and earlier the sales start haha. The clothes fitting better is always nice. i think more valuable than the lbs especially if you’re working out and toning/building muscle.

Shae oh Shae. Lol. SO sure does love to put his foot in his mouth from time to time. He has at least one sister, right? Or no. Iy does sound like trying is on the horizon. Speaking of work, how are you liking the new job? I know it’s still new, but hopefully good vibes. Especially if your coworkers are out here telling you you’re pretty ;)

Winter totally naturally yo get discouraged at the setback. I’m glad things are getting back on track though. :hugs:

Re the school: it definitely makes me sick. They really did try to take advantage of me being a single mom (broke, can’t take time off of work). My grandmother says God gave A to me because he knew A was going to need a teacher mom to advocate for him. But it seriously pisses me off that other people don’t have the same knowledge and resources or language proficiency. 

So the hard thing is neither the district nor I actually want litigation. There’s enough gray area in the situation that I would not win in a Cali OAH hearing or I’d spend 50k+ just to get a neutral evaluation. They also have broken enough laws that they don’t want to go in front of judge either. CA has some of the lowest inclusion rates and heavily favors school districts/segregating kids with special needs. Federal law is much more inclusive, so we’d have to make a case that it’s a violation of his constitutional rights and take it to federal court. I have a right to a neutral evaluation, but that only works if he’s currently in school. The IEE needs to evaluate him in a school setting. It’s a giant pain the a**. They really have backed me into a corner, and if I didn’t have the knowledge base and resources then I’d have to just cave. But they picked the wrong mom to f* with lol.

The complaints I will pull if I get a resolution. The first complaint has like 10 citations, 8 of which were petty and 2 are related to him being out of school. The second complaints had 4 citations, 2 were petty and 2 relating to not releasing records to me. And by petty I mean they definitely broke ed code but I don't actually care about those things. They were minor annoyances. But it does gives me leverage because the complaints have to be resolved within 60 days, so if they don't sign the mediation agreement soon then they're going to get hit with who knows what consequences from the CDE.


----------



## benni.ali

DobbyForever said:


> In case anyone wants to know how ridiculous California is. *facepalm*
> 
> i just got an email from the PTA to do back to school night reg stuff. Money, volunteering.
> 
> they suggest:
> PTA: join as a member (membership ranging from $15-300 for bragging rights) and donate an additional $250-500 per child. They also suggest 40 hours annually of volunteering per child.
> District education fund: $1500 per child
> Should your child want to join the elementary choir that 2 parent volunteer days plus $200. Should your child want to join drama I didn’t read the volunteer requirements but it’s $350.
> 
> Not to mention we will be asked to donate to the specific class/grade level to fund crafts and field trips and teacher appreciation.
> 
> granted all “suggested” but yeah this is why I’m likely only having one kid

Woah, definitely an intense school year start, it sounds intense don't get me wrong but I prefer that situation compared to this here in Canada, the Ontario government once again didn't meet teachers' demands and a second strike is going on as we speak within 2 months. *sighs* good thing after the pandemic, the schools got many virtual education tools out there so kids don't lag behind. Teachers are asking for 30 minute paid prep time which I think sounds reasonable.


----------



## Flueky88

Shae oh man! I'm sorry SO said that. I would be upset too if that happened to me. That was nice that your coworker said that. Are you enjoying your new job?

Dobby, lol yes about the black Friday sales starting so early now! It was a black Friday deal I'm pretty sure.

Well that sounds like a hard situation to be in. I do hope that A gets justice and what is best for him. You are so right that many other parents wouldn't be able to do this because they don't have someone to care for their kid in the meantime nor have the knowledge of navigating the process.


I hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## DobbyForever

benni.ali said:


> Woah, definitely an intense school year start, it sounds intense don't get me wrong but I prefer that situation compared to this here in Canada, the Ontario government once again didn't meet teachers' demands and a second strike is going on as we speak within 2 months. *sighs* good thing after the pandemic, the schools got many virtual education tools out there so kids don't lag behind. Teachers are asking for 30 minute paid prep time which I think sounds reasonable.

Oh man, a day or a week? Or just additional? Prep makes such a huge difference. I used to have 45m of prep a day and then a 50m lunch at my last school. I'm really struggling to keep up at my new site with 35m lunches and 50m preps 3x a week. Sorry about the strikes! I've never been on strike, it's a whole process to be legally allowed to do it here and we never end up doing it because you need like some high percentage of union members to agree to it after like a crazy amount of time negotiating. Several neighboring districts did go on the strike though, and frankly I voted in my district to strike. I'm glad you've got the online tools and it feels like the kids are still learning. It's never fun.

Fluek thanks. It'll all work out. Yay black friday! I got a few nice deals that I'm super pleased with. My favorite was a pair of really good quality nightstands that perfectly match my bed for $65 for both! I have a few things sitting in my amazon cart that are great deals but I don't know if I actually need them.


----------



## DobbyForever

Black Friday Shopping update lol. Cashing checks future Dobby is going to have to pay.
- Some learning resource toys: particularly counting/sorting bears and cubes to help with A's number decomposition (15% off)
- Cocktail dress for the next time I see OA (10% off)
- Outdoor steel garden bench, supposedly treated for weather (50% off, got it for $41)
- Wooden digital clock/radio/phone charger (22% off)
- 10 x 10 gazebo (53% off, only $140!)
- 7 piece rattan wicker modular patio set (35% off, $340)
And since it's all Prime eligible, no delivery fees!
- And then I got a KidKraft Overlook Challenge Swing Set from Target for my mom's backyard. She has a huge lot with a tiny house, and the backyard is segmented into thirds. One is meant for my dogs, but I haven't raked up the spikey leaves yet. There's a middle one that's huge and barren, which she wants to make a play space for A. Then the one right off the kitchen is a smaller like more hang out area with her grill and patio set. She's been on me about getting something for him for my yard, but he's not bored at my house because we have the dogs and a thousand toys and are rarely home LOL. It says it's not a Black Friday deal, but for whatever reason it's 36% off ($450 instead of $700). Has everything A likes too: hanging and monkey bars, a small rock wall, swings, and a slide.

Only things I need now are to hit Carter's for some next size up clothes for A. I need clothes but I'm starting to have spent too much money lol.

In other news, just got set up with a telehealth child psychiatry service through Kaiser so hoping to get some good resources there.


----------



## shaescott

Winter I’m glad you were able to get the cyst removed quickly. Re: the weight gain, I gained weight in college and SO definitely liked it because it all went to my butt and boobs :haha: I still have that weight, now it’s starting to go to my belly a little which I’m not a fan of. But like, he’s not allowed to comment on it, obviously. 

Dobs I’m sorry this situation is so crazy. Definitely a good thing you’re familiar with all the laws and stuff. I’d be totally lost in that situation. 

Flueks yeah I wasn’t happy :rofl:

AFM I am enjoying the new job. It’s the same number of patients with less critical patients, so it’s, dare I say, easier. The staff are all very nice so far, and happy I’m there because they need the staff, which is good because sometimes staff hate travelers because we get paid more. I never hated travelers, I was however annoyed at the hospital for being so willing to pay them so much when they could focus on retention and pay staff more as incentive to stay. Regardless, they would rather pay travelers since they don’t have to train them much (I got 3 days orientation, one of which was all admin stuff and no on the floor training, and honestly I was fine with that, it was plenty). I got my first paycheck yesterday, it was $200 less than it will be normally because it was for orientation week and I only worked 31 hours instead of 36, but it was still $2,500 for one week after taxes, and I normally get $1,000 a week after taxes. So yeah, I’m excited. 

I hope you all had a lovely Thanksgiving!


----------



## Flueky88

Shae that pay is awesome and even more so that the staff are appreciative. You are very right that there are definitely some negative feelings about travelers sometimes. I think you are right though that the resentment is misguided.

Dobby nice scores from Black Friday!! I hope you were able to buy yourself some clothes for yourself. I've been asking for gift cards for clothes place I like so I don't have to spend as much as my money for myself. Bahaha, I feel like most of mine is bills, food, and whatever the kids need/want. Hope the telehealth appt is helpful! 


AFM Thanksgiving was good. I was the admin on call but only had a few calls all day. I fixed turkey in the oven for the first time (I usually do in crockpot). OMG it was soooo good, better than in the crockpot for me. I fixed some green beans with sliced almonds, rolls, gravy, and easy box stuffing mix. DH fixed dessert, MIL brought deviled eggs, and my mom brought broccoli casserole. We went to FIL and stepMILs later in the day. It went pretty well there too. 

I was so exhausted Thanksgiving from lack of sleep and trying to coordinate everything. I accidently ruined my food processor (and can't buy a replacement part for what I ruined). Also, instead of moving the switch to lift the stand mixer head, I turned it on with the other attachments in the bowl. I could have bought new attachment(s) but I had been eyeing a stand mixer in the color I wanted for Black Friday. So DH got me to mixer I wanted for Christmas. Now to find someone that might want the mixer and willing to but a replacement whisk attachment.

Put the tree up Friday. This is the first year in awhile that we set the big tree up. It was pretty much just the girls decorating the tree. We are going to look at Christmas lights tomorrow and think we will 1x week until Christmas. I pre ordered to view the one place twice and my work is giving a ticket to view lights at another place. Excited to see their reactions this year :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Shae haha I feel that. It’s nice when the weight adds to the right places hehe. That’s really awesome that the workload is, in a sense, easier. And yay for great coworkers! I can definitely see both sides to it, but I’m glad you’re in a place that appreciates your presence. That makes such a huge difference. Plus that difference in pay! Hopefully that will help SO see you two are that much closer to baby making time. Just don’t let him watch “Down to Earth” on Netflix haha. I was thinking of his, for lack of better phrasing, doomsday perspective when Zac and his co-host were talking about s* ecologically hitting the fan in like 20-30 years.

Fluek gift cards is a great idea! I ask for cash, so then I end up using the cash to pay bills :rofl: Even when I get gift cards for like Target or Amazon, I end up spending it on A or stuff for the house or dogs or grocery pickup. But if I got a Macy’s gift card I’d def buy something for me. Oh turkey in a crockpot?! Do you chop it up first? I’m trying to imagine how it fits haha. Have you ever done it in the bbq? My stepdad always cooks the turkey in the bbq because my mom and I won’t give up the oven :rofl: I don’t really eat much turkey, but the dark meat is juicy haha. Idk about the white meat. Sounds like a great meal with great company! Sorry about the food processor mishap, but yay new things! Love that your tree is up and you’re all getting in the spirit.

Re Black Friday I kept shopping through Cyber Monday. The deals were really disappointing. Black Friday used to mean like 60-90% off. Most deals were just like 10-25%. I got a few blouses and shoes for myself for work, but nothing much. The best deals were for stuff around the house or A. I did get a cherry wood 6 drawer dresser that was about 50% off, snagged it for $180 when it’s normally like $330. I’ve been struggling to put my clothes away because I don’t have a dresser and I went from a spacious walk in closet to just a closet.

AFM mediation today, my sub cancelled last night and 45m before school nobody has taken the job, and my coworker had her c-section yesterday (baby was breech and they didn’t want to try to flip her). Her first long term sub quit after one day. This second one is on the verge of quitting. The telehealth was more intake than anything, so next is a 90m psych eval ugh. Thanksgiving was good. Both brothers were home, so that was nice to see them. I let my class watch the last ten minutes of the US match yesterday :rofl: OA called me on Monday night because I wanted to beat a dead horse lol. He’s the top candidate for a job in our town that wouldn’t require traveling. There’s some potential political stuff that may keep it from happening, but if it does I’m curious to see if that changes things with our dynamic. He just doubled down that he doesn’t have time to make me a priority (my words but he agreed). He called me between flights at the lounge at the airport. But we’re not sleeping with anyone else and he’s not seeing anyone else. So whatever. He confirmed our plans for this weekend and evidently I am getting a Christmas present. I don’t know what he’s going to get me because I don’t think he really knows anything about me. I know a lot about him because I’ve been to his place and asked a thousand questions :rofl:. I got him this dumb beard butter gift set thing but it’s the brand he uses, a dive log (he goes diving at least once a year), and a star wars book that supposedly nerdy, bookish star wars people like according to the internet :rofl:. If I was his girlfriend, I’d have gotten him an underwater go pro because he mentioned that he doesn’t have an underwater camera for his dives. But we ain’t there so I ain’t dropping that kind of cash :rofl:


----------



## benni.ali

DobbyForever said:


> Oh man, a day or a week? Or just additional? Prep makes such a huge difference. I used to have 45m of prep a day and then a 50m lunch at my last school. I'm really struggling to keep up at my new site with 35m lunches and 50m preps 3x a week. Sorry about the strikes! I've never been on strike, it's a whole process to be legally allowed to do it here and we never end up doing it because you need like some high percentage of union members to agree to it after like a crazy amount of time negotiating. Several neighboring districts did go on the strike though, and frankly I voted in my district to strike. I'm glad you've got the online tools and it feels like the kids are still learning. It's never fun.
> 
> Fluek thanks. It'll all work out. Yay black friday! I got a few nice deals that I'm super pleased with. My favorite was a pair of really good quality nightstands that perfectly match my bed for $65 for both! I have a few things sitting in my amazon cart that are great deals but I don't know if I actually need them.

They are asking 30 min prep time a day. Woah you had 45min prep a day, that is awesome! Good for you for never being on a strike, I'd imagine that above everything it's a constant atmosphere of uncertainty.... do you have a job? are you getting paid? will all be resolved in a peaceful manner? who knows.... hope everything can be resolved in a win-win situation.

Yeah, good for technology and all of those educational resources out there for kids O:)


----------



## DobbyForever

30m a day is totally reasonable. As long as it's not slated as before school, after school, or added to a lunch aka times teachers already work for free anyway :rofl: really only helps if your prep is during instructional time.

We should have went on strike. People are leaving that district in droves. They have a ton of vacancies and major issues with substitute shortages. I used to make twice as much as my mom (we got our credentials together but teach in different districts), and we got a total of maybe 3% raise in the 6 years I was there. Meanwhile, my mom's district got COLA and raises every year so the last couple of years she made more than me even though I have a higher degree (impacts your pay). We also had 0% of our benefits paid for, which is actually illegal. They're being sued for it. I changed districts this year. I have my benefits paid for 100% (so I only have to pay for my dependent) AND I'm making nearly 15k more per year. So I think it's better to strike and disrupt things for a month than live in a world where your contract is so awful there's a mass exodus of teachers.

But yeah striking is hard on the staff and the community. We never went on strike, but we did something called Work the Rule for multiple years. Basically meant you didn't work a minute beyond your contract. We'd stand in the front of the school technically off campus until our contract started (which was bell to bell for us). We didn't work during recess. We set our emails to respond during non-work hours with an auto reply that the email was received outside of business hours so we'd respond the following business day. We didn't do report card comments just grades. Like basically, we stopped doing work that we aren't paid to do but do because it's good for the kids. Which is hard. On top of my 45m prep and long lunch, I put in an hour before school and 20m after every day just to keep up on my lesson prep and grading. WTR suckssssssss.


----------



## DobbyForever

Quick update. I think my storm may be coming to an end. If all goes smoothly, we should have a signed mediation agreement within the next couple of days. No major upsets aside, A should be back in school within a week with my preferred BCBA-D running the diagnostic trial.

A had a great night with grandma compared with staying at grandpa's, as expected. Had a lovely sleepover with OA. He officially got the job offer for the company walking distance from his apartment. It's a pay increase and minimal to no travel. I asked him what it means for us, and he said he'll be seeing me more and maybe I'll like him less once we really get to spend time together :rofl: It was nice. We sat around, talked, drank wine, and went to bed. It was really nice. He was too sick to be frisky, so he made an attempt to make me a happy camper. Walked me to my car in the rain even though he was already dressed for the plane/ work. It's such a foreign feeling to me. Being so respected and taken care of for once. I can't see him next weekend, and then he's off to SF for a conference. I not so subtly reminded him that I am on Winter Break at that same time, so if he wanted me to drive to SF again then I happily would hehe.


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby sounds great on both ends. Prayers it all works out for you and A for both situations!!

Yes I think gift cards are good because I'm more likely to spend on me than bills or something for the girls. 

Not much to report here. Once my new billing cycle for my Amazon card starts up, I'll buy DH a gift card and that'll complete Christmas shopping for me. Took the girls to see Santa yesterday. Our local coffee stand had Santa with Rudolf, free cookie and hot cocoa, free face painting, free pony rides, and free "train" rides. We did all but the face painting and pony rides. It was just me with all 3 girls so I was afraid of one of them getting fussy or wondering away. They did really well though with what we did do. It was nice to see them enjoy themselves.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks. I spoke too soon. They'll finding reasons to stall signing. It's obnoxious ugh.

That sounds amazing! The girls are so lucky! So glad it worked out with the girls alone. I always wonder how moms with more than one kid make it work, esp with A's tendency to just book it hahah. Sounds like a ton of holiday fun!


----------



## WinterBub

I hope that the school issues are sorted before Christmas, Dobby. And good luck with OA- you never know, the forced distance may have ended up giving you time to get to know each other on a deeper level. :D

Your Christmas outing sound lovely, Flukey! So glad all the girls had a great time, and it was manageable. My hats off to you taking them all out ❤️ I took my LO to meet Santa, and it was hilarious. He was awestruck and too overcome to answer anything/function. :lol:

Congrats on the new job, Shae! That sounds incredible. I hope youre really proud of how your career has come together. I know some of you have been on here for years longer than I have. But even in my year and a half or whatever it is- you've achieved so much! How are the wedding plans progressing? 

Afm- not much going on. Been taking suppressing meds and hoping to start the transfer drugs in the next week or two for a transfer in January. Not counting on anything though, as I was taken aback by the delays last time! Other than that- LO has really.progressed with this speech recently, which has been so lovely. And probably related, he finally is enjoying school. Really enjoying him getting into Christmas at his age ❤️ The magic is all totally real for him. :cloud9:


----------



## shaescott

POLL TOWARDS END OF POST

Dobs have things been signed are they still stalling? I’m sorry you’re dealing with this mess.

Flueks that sounds like a lovely family day, I can’t wait to take my future kids to do fun things.

Winter that’s hilarious that your LO was awestruck by Santa. I’m so glad his speech is improving! Fingers crossed for that January transfer!
Thank you for the love, I’ve been so blessed the last year and a half in my career. Honestly, I wish SO was having this much luck in his career, because I want to be a stay at home mom :haha:

Wedding plans are going well. I just booked the hair and makeup artist. Everyone seems to have a minimum number of people to book, the only one that didn’t called me and left a message instead of emailing or texting me… I will spend a lot more money not to have to talk on the phone with someone :rofl: I absolutely HATE phone conversations with businesses, it gives me no time to think about my answers and puts me at risk of saying yes to things prematurely because I’m put on the spot. So I booked with one that requires 4 people, which means my maid of honor, bridesmaid, and mother will get hair and makeup done.

I also got an email back from the seamstress I inquired with saying how the process works and that I’d get an email for scheduling my first appointment closer to the wedding date. I’m really hoping that means im guaranteed an appointment, because her website says she’s now full for June brides. I would imagine she wouldn’t send that email if she couldn’t take me, it wasn’t an auto reply or anything. I should probably follow up on that :dohh: anyway, I’ve decided I do want to put a liner in the bodice of the dress, because the sheerness creates such a visual separation between the top and bottom, in my opinion. I love the visibility of the lace details with the sheer version, but the visual contrast is bugging me too much, it looks like two pieces instead of one dress if that makes sense. I talked to SO about it without showing him what it looks like and only referring to the sheerness showing details vs liner preventing visual separation since he’s an artist, and he agreed that the prevention of such a visual separation is more important. All he knows otherwise is that it’s a ballgown, because I told him from day one that I’d be marrying him in a big poofy dress. I might also ask the seamstress to make the dress a little more poofy, maybe a hoop structure going out from the waist, I want a bit more volume at the waist, not sure if I want more volume for the lower part of the skirt so maybe a more subtle version of a pannier petticoat would work? Idk, I just learned that term today in my googling. I have a hoop skirt somewhere at my parents house, I bet I can try it on with the dress and see how it looks (the dress is in my parents’ bedroom for safe keeping, it’s a cat free zone). If that fixes the issue, I won’t have to get extensive boning work done, which would be nice and save money.

SO realized last week that he forgot to invite a family member couple so he told them their save the date must’ve gotten lost in the mail :dohh: so now I need to buy a white pan from michaels or something to address one of the extra blank envelopes we thankfully got. That makes 154 people invited :shock::help:

Some time next month we’ll be doing the entree tasting so we can pick our two entrees and open up RSVPs. We already know one we want because one of their wedding offerings is also on their regular menu, and we had it when we tried their food prior to booking, it was fantastic. It has sundried tomatoes in it and SO hates tomatoes but he loved it anyway, the description is: “sautéed chicken breast topped with Monterey jack cheese, chopped bacon, and a maple scallion sundried tomato sauce”. We can’t afford to offer any kind of steak, we’re thinking we’ll try the fish options, but I want you ladies’ opinion. Here are the non-chicken affordable options for the second entree offering, tell me which two you would want as a menu option as a guest!
-Pot roast with pan gravy
-Oven roasted pork with seasonal chutney and pan gravy
-Baked honey Dijon salmon with dill crumb crust
-Baked haddock with white wine, lemon, and bread crumbs

Similarly, we have to pick out hors d’oeuvres. We figured we’d pick 2-3 options plus a cheese platter and/or crudités and dip. Which 3 would you want as a guest?
Hors D’oeuvres options:
-Pesto Meatballs
-Deviled Eggs
-Pigs in a Blanket with Remillard Sauce
-Assorted Mini Vegetable Quiche
-Kielbasa with homemade horseradish, mustard sauce
-Crostini hot with artichoke pâté or cold with herbed fruit or veggie salsa
-Fried Boneless Chicken Tenders with dipping sauce
-Sautéed Boneless Chicken Tenders with honey mustard sauce
-Stuffed Mushroom Caps with seafood or sausage stuffing
-Fried Mozzarella Pieces with marinara sauce
-Stuffed Artichokes - hot with Gorgonzola cheese
-Stuffed Fila Pinwheels - with choice of chicken, sausage or spinach & feta


----------



## shaescott

Unrelated, I’m over here having had sex on O+1 but at 9 PM (today the 15th), having part of me hope I ovulated more like 36-48 hours after my positive OPK (I’ve only been doing daily tests up until a positive, I had a positive at 5 AM on the 13th, it was fully negative with no signs of surge the previous morning, I didn’t take another after the positive because of work), and another part of me hoping I didn’t because 6 months pregnant in a wedding dress would likely require alteration to an empire waist, which would not look good for my dress :rofl: though I just checked and our airline has no pregnancy restrictions, but no wine in Italy would be very sad. According to the giant Ovia study on conception chances, my chance is only 8%, and that’s probably for the morning after ovulation and not the night after lol, so I’m sure I’ll be walking down the aisle with a natural waist on my dress, but I like to dream and obsess, as you all know.


----------



## WinterBub

Yum for the menu choices! I'd go with the beef. They all sound really good to me, and I'd be happy with any of them :) I just went with beef as I think it is probably the best accepted for a large group. Lots of people don't like fish, and choosing pork would make it 2 x white meat. Beef and chicken is a solid choice! 

For the hors d'oeuvres:
Definitely quiche! Then maybe deviled eggs and pigs in a blanket. Again, just thinking those are solid classics that a lot of people like. Deviled eggs aren't really my thing, but I know a lot of people go nuts for them! 

I get the wanting to be pregnant. At this point, I think I'd work on trying from the honeymoon onwards. It would be awesome to leave Italy with a little souvenir ;)


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed what a cute story that would be!

i agree fish is a bit hit or miss and most people I know who would choose fish would happily choose chicken as well. I love deviled eggs hahahaha.

sorry things are nuts over here. OA is being a lot more affectionate as he transitions to the new job. A is back in school 17k later

only read this page lol.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs I’m so glad A is back in school! I’m sorry it took so much effort and money though :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter that’s lovely on both ends! We saw Santa last weekend, and A held a (simple) conversation with him and even told him what he wanted. So glad DS is getting into the spirit and the school is better. I do agree it’s likely school is a factor with all the fuss they make for holidays and exposure/opportunities to use social language in a unique way.

Shae that’s quite the guest list! I love it. From watching a lot of bride reality tv :rofl: seems like a great number. Lost in the mail is genius. Sorry about the dress woes. I don’t speak fashion, so I hope it’s sorted and an easy/cheap fix.

re food id probably go for the pork chutney. My only hesitation with pork is that I know a lot of people who don’t eat it either for cultural or personal reasons. I feel like “chicken or fish” is a classic duo option that’s in all the rom coms :rofl:

for starters, I’d immediately nix anything chicken if you’re serving chicken as a dinner option. My thought being which 3 choices give variety rather than complimentary tastes haha. I loved stuffed mushrooms. I love kielbasa but I’d avoid anything spicy with undesirable stomach consequences. Meatballs are yummy plus if beef isn’t on the dinner menu could be fun. Maybe veggie quiche? I don’t think you can go wrong with any choice. I’d eat them all. But my concern would so far most options aren’t vegan friendly. So just making sure guests with dietary restrictions or preferences have enough choices. But I’m also the a*hat who believes it’s the couple’s day and they should have all the food they want lol

afm life has been chaotic. I’m just exhausted emotionally and physically. But things are good overall.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, awwww it is nice when they are interacting or awestruck with Santa and Christmasin general. Much better than crying or sitting there not sure how to open presents lol.

Shae I'd go with the pork entree. As for the other options, I like pigs in a blanket, deviled eggs, and stuffed mushroom. However all these choices are yours to make whether you wish to choose options that you and SO like or your guests.

Yeah my O+1 was early in the morning vs later that evening. I'd say chances are low. Hope you can get a honeymoon baby, that would be an awesome story to tell and you'd get to enjoy your honeymoon :)

Dobby are you saying it cose $17k to get A back in school??!! I am glad he is back though. Also so glad OA is getting into a position that allows him more time to spend with you .

AFM work is bust as usual. Worked 6 hours over the weekend, but I'm salary so meh. Think I'll try to end my day early Friday though. 

Girls are good. V's last day before break was Thursday and they had a Christmas party. She wanted DH to go so I stayed home with E and S. Presents are all wrapped but not under the tree as I don't trust them to leave them alone lol

Had our my department at work Christmas party last week. I made a Mint oreo cheesecake and a strawberry cheesecake. Turned out really well. Had a lot of fun with the team.

Been working on potty training S this weekend and it's went really well. She had 2 small accidents yesterday and 1 very small one today. We are doing diapers at night for now. She wasn't going for the naked method so we've been using panties and I've been doing more timed cues to potty than rely on her to go. Funny how siblings potty train different. In any case will be thrilled to only have 1 in diapers very soon! Best Christmas gift ever


----------



## Flueky88

Here are the pics from the other weekend


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo salary but less hours is nice. Hope you can sneak out early on Friday! Wow, kudos to you for having all the presents ready to go already! The photos are precious! Idk why but the reindeer scares me a little lol. Like I get satanic demon goat vibes. Maybe because the antlers go the same way? I watch too many horror movies. I need a new hobby. Santa is so jolly and the girls are so cute!

It's already cost me that much. I paid about 2k to the child care program to hold his spot the last two months. They offered to waive it, but it just didn't seem fair when they have a waitlist a mile long to ask them to both hold his spot and waive his fees. Especially when they had nothing to do with it. I paid my retainer and I get billed monthly. But the attorney alone has been another 15k. Plus I spent a few hundred buying educational supplies for my mom to use with him. But asking for attorney's fees and child care fees would have stalled negotiations longer, so I have to just suck it up and take the hit. This isn't the end either. There's still documents to review and IEPs to attend. At this point, I'll have to have an attorney at every IEP meeting. My mom said I can skip rent next month and she'll give me 2k for Christmas. I may try to call the credit card to see if they can wave the interest on the payments to the law firms. Or I'll need to take to my HELOC about taking more out. It sucks being in debt, but at least when it's a loan vs credit card debt it doesn't hurt my credit.

Re OA he's taking his daughter to his parents' for Christmas, so he won't be back until the 2nd. But yeah supposedly once he's back, the new job starts... crap I forgot what day. But his old job ends this month and I remember he has 2-3 weeks before he starts the new one. So we'll see. 

A is star of the week this week, so we spent the day making his poster. Aka I spent the day making his poster lol


----------



## WinterBub

I'm so glad that A is back in school, Dobby. What an ordeal... And again, so unfair as that's an incredible cost that you had to take on for the whole thing. Glad it is over! And I really hope that you and OA progress now if he's going to be local. ❤️ At least now you can give things a shot!

That cheesecake sounds amazing, flueky! Do you have the recipe? Your girls are so adorable- I always wanted a sister and love the idea of the three of them growing up together :cloud9: There's something so special about experiencing Christmas through their innocent eyes, and seeing this real the magic is. That's awesome that S is doing well with potty training. When they're ready, they're ready... We just got LO out of night diapers, but that just sort of happened. We noticed he was dry more or less every morning, so said we'd give him a prize if he went 5 days in a row. He did, and we did... Now gone about a week without a diaper and all has gone well :) I read somewhere that being dry overnight isn't something you can train for, so we were just going to wait it out. Seems we got lucky as he just kind of did it/was ready.


----------



## shaescott

Currently 7dpo and PMS appears to be starting early. I started breaking out two days ago, napped yesterday afternoon, and today I want to cry because of all the Christmas pregnancy announcements and the fact that I’m most likely not pregnant. Also I want to nap again, which makes me suspect it’s the lattes I’ve had today and yesterday from the local cafe. On one hand I don’t want to be pregnant because I’d be 27 weeks on my wedding day which still likely won’t be hideable in my dress (not to hide the pregnancy but to have my dress fit correctly). But on the other hand, baby fever be wild. Might just fall asleep on the couch with the cat sitting on me. It’s pretty cozy.


----------



## DobbyForever

Winter that’s awesome about the night “training”! I was a bed wetter. Sometimes still do because I have these insanely vivid dreams of going to the potty …. But I’m asleep LOL and by the time my body/brain realize it’s too late. Hopefully still going strong!

hugs Shae. I know it sucks waiting to be the mom you’ve always wanted. Side note, a company may clear you but your gyn might not. I remember wanting to baby moon and see orcas, and my gyn forbid me from going but the airlines and the boats all said nbd they’d let me. I ended up heeding my doctor. But who knows maybe I’d have been fine lol. Though maybe not because I was a few weeks early on my EDD. 27 isn’t bad though but you know me and my unsolicited opinions. I want you to go and enjoy your wedding and then have a honeymoon baby. ;). I’ll be tickled for you regardless of the week but that’s my fantasy baby draft pick.

nothing new here. Enjoyed my few days to rest. Trying to square away the house/garage so I can come home to something nice. We head off to my grandmas tomorrow. A hasn’t seen her since before he could walk I think. Still infatuated with OA. When we had our CTJ he asked what I would want to change before I had a baby with him (I brought it up first) and then I had said I don’t want kids after 35/36 so if he’s moving this slow now I’ll be angry if he he tells me later he wants kids and he said I won’t make you wait that long. So now I’m slightly broody lol. But then s* hits the fan with A’s school and reminds me why I’m not actually broody


----------



## shaescott

Dobs “fantasy baby draft pick” :rofl: mine too, I would prefer a honeymoon baby. Considering how long we’re there, I could get pregnant and find out I was pregnant all on the honeymoon if my cycle times itself right. That would be super cool. Though SO is against a honeymoon baby, he wants to get a house first. I’m hoping on the honeymoon I can convince him since we’ll be in that newlywed bliss. Anyway, I’m feeling better post-nap. I moved myself from the couch to the bed to avoid pain later lol. I have work the next two days, then Christmas Eve off, working Christmas Day, the next day off, the next day on. Which kinda sucks. The roommate had Flu A last week and SO is getting a tiny cough, which worries me a bit. I got my flu shot, unlike them, but it was way back in September, so I hope it’s still active in me. I really can’t afford to get the flu right now, because the hospital would be very suspicious if I had the flu on Christmas, and could cancel me for that. Right now I’m trying to get them to extend me until right before the wedding so that I don’t have to find a different contract for the 3 months following this contract. 

Re: bed wetting, I also have those dreams of searching for a toilet and finally finding one, but I don’t actually pee, and I wonder why I’m sitting on the toilet but have no relief and still feel like I desperately need to pee. Sometimes I wake up then and run to the bathroom, other times I’ll go searching for a different toilet in the dream, but eventually I’ll wake up to go to the bathroom either way. Once I actually peed in the dream when I was like 12, we were in a hotel and I was sharing a bed with my sister, I was mortified. I hadn’t done that since I was potty trained, it was terrible. Luckily my sister didn’t seem to notice, I didn’t get her wet lol, I woke up my mom and she took care of it, bless her. 

oooooo I hope you get to have a baby with OA! We need another pregnancy on this thread, it’s been too long! Although hopefully Winter will fix that for us next month!

Sorry I didn’t respond to the last page or so. Didn’t feel like I had much to say. Lovely pics Flueks. Lol @ Dobs comment of the demon reindeer. Too many horror movies for Dobs. 

AFM I noticed that forums in general seem to have largely died? I went on the wedding forums I perused when I was younger and not actually engaged (but with SO already) and the lack of activity was disappointing. I did get a good response to my wedding entree question, I made it a poll and it had clear winners, there’s just not many posts. Maybe everyone just uses Reddit now? Or maybe not even that, maybe they use social media. Idk. This forum is still active especially in the TTC/TWW section, thankfully, because when I finally get to try I’m gonna be all over it. I don’t want to use social media for advice on weddings and TTC stuff, it’s so much less organized. Posts are all videos now due to the algorithms so I can’t search by words reliably anymore.


----------



## DobbyForever

Hope that you both managed to avoid the flu!

Yeah I mean would be nice to have a house first but there will always be something to have before the baby. Nobody is really ever fully ready for a baby. I do hope he comes around ttc on the honeymoon or at least soon after. If he wants a house, I’m assuming super busy with new job and holidays and wedding planning but have you two started really sitting down and doing the planning of getting a house?

We’ll see. I’m still not sure how compatible we actually are. He’s very classy (like he served me wine in his long stem glass and had an aerator) but I came to my grandparents and drank my CVS wine out of a red solo cup :rofl: He always sets the table properly (like full multi course fancy swanky way), and we’re out here eating off paper plates and plastic cutlery :rofl: And not to mention, we’ve never met each others’ kids or families. I’m very gentle with A, and some people see that as a negative or like I’m too loose with him. Like yesterday my mom took a dig at me at lunch with my cousin because all of her kids are very much in line (she had 7 with her, 5 hers and 2 were her kids’ cousins). She yells and spanks. A was being a little cranky (tired, hangry, playing) and my mom was like “she doesn’t believe in discipline” and I was like wtaf does that mean and she’s like you don’t spank him. Like first of all, I don’t need to spank him or want to. Second, he has ASD. If I spank him, he’s going to think it’s okay to hit people out of frustration or when they do something you don’t like. So yeah I find other consequences or solutions. IE you don’t turn the volume down on the phone when I ask, I take the phone away until you apologize and then do what I asked. You want to scream like a banshee, go scream outside where you won’t bother people. So who knows. He could fall into that category. Though I get the feeling he’s also into gentle parenting based on conversations and the parenting books I’ve seen about his apartment. Sorry that was a longer vent that I meant it to be lol. I also worry that I think he doesn’t really understand what it means to be a full time dad. Idk if he has it in him :rofl: We’ll see.

Yeah I’m not sure if it’s a culture shift away from forums or just a platform shift. I felt like premom was pretty active with posts/polls, and it does sound like everything is all about Reddit lately. I never have luck o Reddit. Nobody responds to my posts, which makes me wonder if I’m even posting it correctly :rofl: Glad you got a good response for your poll! Yes, it is nice that the forums for TTC and pregnancy are still pretty strong here. Makes such a big difference. Like it’s nice to have real life friends/fam going through it but idk I kind of like the online aspect of I can have no filter because we don’t know each other irl.

AFM just chilling with fam. My cousin from TX came by for lunch yesterday. A is living his best life. He’s so at home. They’re trying to keep him out of school when break ends for two weeks because the BCBA couldn’t finish her observations. So the IEP got pushed out to the 13th then the 16th/17th the kids have off. So they don’t want him to go back until the 18th. And I’m like you can f* all the way right off. I also misunderstood because I thought the BCBA-D was going to work with him directly, but she is just and IEE. His current BTs are not following the behavior plan that is complete bs anyway. They're trying to mislabel his behavior so they can kick him out.


----------



## shaescott

Dobs so far so good re: the flu. I got my flu shot, so I imagine that helped. 

We haven’t started hardcore house planning. Ideally we want to save up a sizeable down payment to avoid a PMI. I know very little about home buying so I’m planning on taking an online class or something so I know what the heck all these terms and extra fees are. There’s also the issue that 20 years ago we could’ve bought a 4 bedroom house with a few acres of land for $250k (that’s what my parents paid). Now we’re looking at a minimum of $400k for a house that isn’t a fixer upper with any land. I’m sure you have little sympathy with the Cali prices :rofl: but of course pay rates tend to be in line with cost of living in the area. 

Once or twice in the past two years I’ve had to tell SO “no, I’m not safe, don’t do it” (meaning it’s not a “safe day” in my cycle, I could get pregnant, he has to pull out) because he’s got in a mood where he just wants to throw it all away and get me pregnant lol, so hopefully he’ll get in that mood on the honeymoon and I won’t tell him no that time lol. He’s logical 99.99% of the time, but I’m hoping that’ll fall away on the honeymoon. 

Lol @ the classy thing. SO and I don’t drink CVS wine but we still only buy $10-20 wine, and we do have wine glasses, but we are not at all opposed to drinking it out of a red solo cup at a party lol. We’re not fancy people. But I do like to get fancy sometimes. I’m sure you could come to compromises with style of living. The aerator only for special occasions, for instance :rofl: but not using red solo cups at a non-basement party setting might be a good thing for his sanity lol. Just my thoughts though. Hopefully his parenting style is similar to yours. Usually parents don’t have the exact same style, so a few differences aren’t the end of the world. Not spanking isn’t even gentle parenting, it’s just logical parenting these days because physical discipline is not the best way to discipline a child 99.99% of the time. Kids are not animals, they have complex thought processes. If my cat nips or scratches me, I’m gonna whack him away, because he’s a cat and saying “hey, that hurt, don’t do that” will not make any sense to his little cat brain, neither does taking away his toy, but a physical response will (this may be a recent issue with my cat lol). But if a kid bites or hits me, they do understand words and taking away toys until they behave. I have noticed that gentle parenting tends to under-emphasize discipline and negative reinforcement in general, I know positive reinforcement is the ideal but I do think kids need to get strong negative reactions to understand the severity of their behavior, at least if they’re neurotypical. Parenting a kid with ASD is undoubtedly different in some ways because their brains work differently in some ways, and that’s fine too. And obviously I have zero parenting experience lol so take what I say with a grain of salt. 

I’ve never tried to use Reddit, I don’t like how it’s a giant forum for anything. I know there are subreddits but how can there be enough activity truly to get a response to anything but the most popular topics? Seems like there isn’t based on your experience. TTC forums are the only forums I’ve seen to still be active, and wow they are active. Women really need anonymous community during that time, I think. Wedding planning can be less anonymous, so people tend to just ask friends and family for advice or Google their questions.

Ugh re:school stuff. So frustrating. I’m sorry :( poor A deserves better.


----------

